# 2020 resolution - shopping my own bag and wallet collection. Any one else?



## eggtartapproved

WOW! We’re entering a new decade, and it feels so surreal!

For those who have been part of this thread since the beginning, so much has changed since my original goal to stop buying more, and simply enjoy what I already owned. My first couple years were terrible fails but I also had successes - thank you, to all who supported me over the years, and continue to do so even though my posts have been sporadic over the last couple of years. I say this every year, but I’m so thankful that this thread has turned into a community of positive support for everyone that’s a part of it, whether it’s just to say hi, or get into the spirit of shopping less, or just fine tuning our collections; it’s been a real pleasure having old and new members ❤️

For 2020, I’m truly trying to go for a no shop year except to replace staple wardrobe items. I’ve spent 2019 without spending any money on bags (although I was gifted a couple) and only purchased one SLG. 2019 was also the first year I’ve ever been able to stay within my yearly clothing budget and I feel so content that I’m ready to ‘go for the gold’! Most of what I purchased in 2019 were items to replace what was getting worn out or gaps in my wardrobe - while I’m allowing myself to replace items, I don’t foresee I’ll be doing too much of it except for a pair of black work flats which I’m not in a rush to replace until I find the right pair, along with a pair of blue jeans (which for the last couple of months I’ve just been trying to wear something else and it seems to be working ok).

Again, I’ll have a no spend year for bags and SLGs and in fact, this year my goal is to SELL and start to offload my collection. I’ve spent the last couple months of 2019 being able to just carry a large pouch or crossbody for work, or totes and backpacks at the start of the week when I lug my gym stuff to work. I’m enjoying the freedom of bringing less with me and don’t see a need for a lot of my bigger bags. This will be a slow process but hey, we all gotta start somewhere!

Wishing everyone a fantastic year and decade ahead with all your endeavours in life ❤️

What are your goals this year? Bag related, or otherwise.


----------



## dcooney4

This years goal is to keep the size of my regular handbags under 40 bags, that doesn't include travel or gym bags. I have quite a few contemporary bags as well as some premier. I am under that amount now but I must stay there. I am enjoying all the open space in the shelves. I also want to work on my wardrobe. I hate clothing shopping and I am in true need of some nice clothes but I don't want to end up with a closet full of junk . So I am going to work on making good choices there and getting rid of what doesn't work.


----------



## papertiger

Review:
I can't say I 'failed' last year but I bought 3 bags rather than my 1 bag per year. Still, 2 were unmissable so I'm not going to get upset with myself. I didn't sell enough (although I did move some RTW that was long overdue).

Resolutions:
I'd like to sell a few more bags in 2020. Nothing major, nothing designer, nothing that's going to make me much money, just some bags that need a more loving home, I just have too many.

Possible additions:
This immediately breaks my usual rule but if I can buy a Gucci natural python 1955 shoulder bag  (if influencers/celebs haven't spoiled the bag for me before then)  the black python Gucci Dionysus with the blue enamel buckle that was also on the SS/AW2020 catwalk. Then there's the lizard Dionysus... OK, I'll shut-up now.

Stick:
Prob. no more Hermes bags for a while because I love my H collection ATM.


----------



## Rhl2987

Hello! I've been missing since a bit before my daughter was born back in April. I can't believe she's 8 months old now. Time truly flies. I have been home with her this entire time, and was in school for a few months before that, so I've spent so much time shopping. This was truly an incredible year with purchases and I will never repeat it again. I sold 8 H bags, some of which I purchased just this year, and picked up 4. I also bought 2 Chanel bags and my first 5 pieces of VCA jewelry, which I'm able to wear almost everyday. I also got my first 5 Chanel jackets, one vintage and 2 on sale, and a number of pairs of shoes.

Moving forward I've decided to buy nearly all of my clothing and shoes from ethical and sustainable brands, or used. I will make an exception whenever I find an exceptional piece, but that will be for a maximum of 6 items per year. Once I find a job, I'll be looking at places like Everlane for any additional work items I need. I'm not 100% decided on what to do about H bags. I think that if I receive the right offers, I will still get them. I am most interested in their scarves right now, but will have to thoughtfully add to my scarf collection.

I listed 6 pairs of shoes for sale a few weeks ago and have already sold 3 pairs. I'll continue to sell as I discover what I'm not using and loving in my collection. 

I think my biggest resolution is to not feel guilty about what I'm buying, which means buying less than I do right now. I have never done well sticking to a budget, but I want to try to do that once I find the right job and figure out the lifestyle that makes sense for our family. I also want to stay present in this thread, even if I'm not caught up on every post because things move so quickly here! Happy to be back!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Rhl2987 said:


> Hello! I've been missing since a bit before my daughter was born back in April. I can't believe she's 8 months old now. Time truly flies. I have been home with her this entire time, and was in school for a few months before that, so I've spent so much time shopping. This was truly an incredible year with purchases and I will never repeat it again. I sold 8 H bags, some of which I purchased just this year, and picked up 4. I also bought 2 Chanel bags and my first 5 pieces of VCA jewelry, which I'm able to wear almost everyday. I also got my first 5 Chanel jackets, one vintage and 2 on sale, and a number of pairs of shoes.
> 
> Moving forward I've decided to buy nearly all of my clothing and shoes from ethical and sustainable brands, or used. I will make an exception whenever I find an exceptional piece, but that will be for a maximum of 6 items per year. Once I find a job, I'll be looking at places like Everlane for any additional work items I need. I'm not 100% decided on what to do about H bags. I think that if I receive the right offers, I will still get them. I am most interested in their scarves right now, but will have to thoughtfully add to my scarf collection.
> 
> I listed 6 pairs of shoes for sale a few weeks ago and have already sold 3 pairs. I'll continue to sell as I discover what I'm not using and loving in my collection.
> 
> I think my biggest resolution is to not feel guilty about what I'm buying, which means buying less than I do right now. I have never done well sticking to a budget, but I want to try to do that once I find the right job and figure out the lifestyle that makes sense for our family. I also want to stay present in this thread, even if I'm not caught up on every post because things move so quickly here! Happy to be back!


Welcome back!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> Welcome back!


Thank you! Happy to be back!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I did well last year and met my goals. So this year it’s continued focus on buying mindfully as I continue to add my collection.

1. _Sell 2 bags_
2. _Buy no more than 4 bags and 1 SLG_
3. _100% success rate on purchases_
4. _Wear my least used bags at least 10 times each:_
   •  Dior Ltd Ed. Cream & Gold Diorama
   •  Chanel Dark Grey Lamb Jumbo Flap
   •  Dior Silver Microcannage Diorama
   •  Chanel 13c Red Lamb Jumbo Flap

Wishing each of you a great bag year in 2020!


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> Hello! I've been missing since a bit before my daughter was born back in April. I can't believe she's 8 months old now. Time truly flies. I have been home with her this entire time, and was in school for a few months before that, so I've spent so much time shopping. This was truly an incredible year with purchases and I will never repeat it again. I sold 8 H bags, some of which I purchased just this year, and picked up 4. I also bought 2 Chanel bags and my first 5 pieces of VCA jewelry, which I'm able to wear almost everyday. I also got my first 5 Chanel jackets, one vintage and 2 on sale, and a number of pairs of shoes.
> 
> Moving forward I've decided to buy nearly all of my clothing and shoes from ethical and sustainable brands, or used. I will make an exception whenever I find an exceptional piece, but that will be for a maximum of 6 items per year. Once I find a job, I'll be looking at places like Everlane for any additional work items I need. I'm not 100% decided on what to do about H bags. I think that if I receive the right offers, I will still get them. I am most interested in their scarves right now, but will have to thoughtfully add to my scarf collection.
> 
> I listed 6 pairs of shoes for sale a few weeks ago and have already sold 3 pairs. I'll continue to sell as I discover what I'm not using and loving in my collection.
> 
> I think my biggest resolution is to not feel guilty about what I'm buying, which means buying less than I do right now. I have never done well sticking to a budget, but I want to try to do that once I find the right job and figure out the lifestyle that makes sense for our family. I also want to stay present in this thread, even if I'm not caught up on every post because things move so quickly here! Happy to be back!


Welcome back and congrats on your baby!


----------



## Rhl2987

dcooney4 said:


> Welcome back and congrats on your baby!


Thank you!!


----------



## sexycombover

Rhl2987 said:


> Hello! I've been missing since a bit before my daughter was born back in April. I can't believe she's 8 months old now. Time truly flies.



Congrats! I'm also a newish mom and the guilt thing is real!


My goals in 2020:
- sell at least 2 bags
- use all my existing bags
- only buy a bag if goal 1 is reached
- focus on building retirement and college funds instead of frivolity
- spend less than $700 on frivolous items for the entire year, although I will not count spending what I make via sales since technically I spent that money previously already
- every time I have an urge to buy something frivolous, put $50 into a charity jar instead and donate that at the end of the year
- focus on one in one out, not adding net new


Good luck everyone. We can do this!


----------



## Rhl2987

sexycombover said:


> Congrats! I'm also a newish mom and the guilt thing is real!
> 
> 
> My goals in 2020:
> - sell at least 2 bags
> - use all my existing bags
> - only buy a bag if goal 1 is reached
> - focus on building retirement and college funds instead of frivolity
> - spend less than $700 on frivolous items for the entire year, although I will not count spending what I make via sales since technically I spent that money previously already
> - every time I have an urge to buy something frivolous, put $50 into a charity jar instead and donate that at the end of the year
> - focus on one in one out, not adding net new
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone. We can do this!


Wow. This is a truly lofty goal!! I am so impressed. Congrats on your little one as well


----------



## sexycombover

Rhl2987 said:


> Wow. This is a truly lofty goal!! I am so impressed. Congrats on your little one as well


Trying to set a lofty goal so that I have to really think about everything I want to buy (and sell) instead of impulse buying. It's less about the money and more about breaking bad habits. Also dont want my girl to see that I'm out of control with spending when she grows up, hahaha.


----------



## tenKrat

I bought several more bags than I had planned to in 2019, but I have no regrets. I love them all. I did meet my goal of rotating bags much more frequently.

2020 goals:
- Buy fewer bags (I’ll allow one per quarter, max. But, I will shoot for less!)
- Continue rotating my bags every two days
- Read more books!  (I have two tall stacks on my nightstand, plus more on my Kindle, to read.  It will be fun!  )

Let’s conquer 2020!


----------



## tenKrat

sexycombover said:


> Congrats! I'm also a newish mom and the guilt thing is real!
> 
> 
> My goals in 2020:
> - sell at least 2 bags
> - use all my existing bags
> - only buy a bag if goal 1 is reached
> - focus on building retirement and college funds instead of frivolity
> - spend less than $700 on frivolous items for the entire year, although I will not count spending what I make via sales since technically I spent that money previously already
> - every time I have an urge to buy something frivolous, put $50 into a charity jar instead and donate that at the end of the year
> - focus on one in one out, not adding net new
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone. We can do this!


I like your idea of money in the jar.  I’ll have to adopt that idea in some modified way.


----------



## whateve

I don't have very defined goals for 2020.
I'm fairly happy with what I did during 2019.
6 bags in, 5 bags out.
53 SLGs out (I have a huge purse charm collection), 10 SLGs in.
I'd be happy if I continued doing the same.
I did keep track of my wear during 2019. I don't think there were many surprises, although I think I carried some purses because I could see they hadn't been carried in awhile. The purses that got most carried were generally the ones that were newest in my collection. I think there are at least 10 purses that I could lose without missing them, but I can't see selling them since they would bring in so little. So at this point, I don't have any plans to get rid of them. I have 4 purses and several SLGs for sale. I'm continuing to pare down my purse charm collection.

There are still a few purses I want to add. I would like a fuchsia purse. I wouldn't mind another Bottega Veneta cervo bag or a Balenciaga in a pretty color. I'm planning on buying a Gucci Disco in red some time during the year. I really wish they made it in fuchsia since I already have a small red purse I love.


----------



## jill39

My goal for 2020 is just to add one bag for my birthday and replace some work pants as I’ve lost some weight.  But besides that I’m not planning on adding anymore things.  Just want to enjoy each day and slow things down a bit.  I like the idea of reading more—I also have a stack of books!   let’s all have a great year and try and reach our goals!


----------



## missconvy

3. _100% success rate on purchases_
I like this!


----------



## Armcandylver

Rhl2987 said:


> Hello! I've been missing since a bit before my daughter was born back in April. I can't believe she's 8 months old now. Time truly flies. I have been home with her this entire time, and was in school for a few months before that, so I've spent so much time shopping. This was truly an incredible year with purchases and I will never repeat it again. I sold 8 H bags, some of which I purchased just this year, and picked up 4. I also bought 2 Chanel bags and my first 5 pieces of VCA jewelry, which I'm able to wear almost everyday. I also got my first 5 Chanel jackets, one vintage and 2 on sale, and a number of pairs of shoes.
> 
> Moving forward I've decided to buy nearly all of my clothing and shoes from ethical and sustainable brands, or used. I will make an exception whenever I find an exceptional piece, but that will be for a maximum of 6 items per year. Once I find a job, I'll be looking at places like Everlane for any additional work items I need. I'm not 100% decided on what to do about H bags. I think that if I receive the right offers, I will still get them. I am most interested in their scarves right now, but will have to thoughtfully add to my scarf collection.
> 
> I listed 6 pairs of shoes for sale a few weeks ago and have already sold 3 pairs. I'll continue to sell as I discover what I'm not using and loving in my collection.
> 
> I think my biggest resolution is to not feel guilty about what I'm buying, which means buying less than I do right now. I have never done well sticking to a budget, but I want to try to do that once I find the right job and figure out the lifestyle that makes sense for our family. I also want to stay present in this thread, even if I'm not caught up on every post because things move so quickly here! Happy to be back!


I am new to this forum, so catching up and reading about new year’s resolutions. I may want to sell some H bags - where do you find the most success (least $ lost) when selling your H bags?


----------



## Annabel Lee

My 2020 goal is just to make sure that I keep a collection that works for me. To that end, my goals are:

No settling. 


No buying/keeping bags that will cannibalize wears from others. 
Because I have a lot of dressier bags, even day-to-night ones, I don't want to buy any in that category (though I do have a red clutch on my wishlist). 

While I'm not going to say one-in, one-out, I really don't want my collection of 65 bags to be any larger. So any ins need to be a really thoughtful choice, and that will likely mean that something else is going out in its stead, even if not immediately. 

I have at least one bag I'd like to part with. Unfortunately the resale value is really awful, so it'll likely wind up being a gift. 

Last, I'm doing a no-extra-spending challenge in January to make sure I'm enjoying my collection and taking careful stock of what I already own.


----------



## Rhl2987

Armcandylver said:


> I am new to this forum, so catching up and reading about new year’s resolutions. I may want to sell some H bags - where do you find the most success (least $ lost) when selling your H bags?


I generally sell on eBay, but sometimes to friends that I've met through my enjoyment of H and handbags. I have sold through Ann's Fabulous Finds before and once on TheRealReal although that wasn't the best experience.


----------



## Joule

More bags out than in, so I'm considering 2019 a success. I do want to get a new hobo for the warmer months, so I will be keeping a casual eye out for something in a suitable color. Otherwise, I'm pretty happy with how my collection looks at the moment. There are, I admit, still a few that I haven't worn in ages, so I will probably end up donating them before long. 2020 will see me concentrating on travel more than anything else, so I may have to start looking at luggage instead of handbags.


----------



## Stratford

No settling. 


No buying/keeping bags that will cannibalize wears from others.
**************
I second both of these goals. Any tips on how you hold yourself back when the emotion from a beautiful new bag in your sights begins to take over? Sometimes I hate how much I love and enjoy handbags. Each and everyone makes me feel special for some reason. It can be a bit embarrassing.

I am cleaning out other areas in our house with great success. But when it comes to my closet and bags I have a hard time parting with anything that feels special to me. I do enjoy seeing empty space. Plus I find “less choice” somewhat freeing and simple.

What do you do when everything “sparks joy”?

Hugs to all of you![/QUOTE]


----------



## jayohwhy

Okay, so every year I say I am going to be as great as you all at this year and every year I fail. However, this past year I was successful in keeping my house minimalist based on the konmari method as well as shifting my mindset about purchases.. That being said- here are my goals.

1. NO bag or accessory purchases this year. 

I honestly feel like my collection is well rounded and I would love to take a breather to just enjoy my bags, get my financial situation a little better and I bought my first american girl baby doll for my daughter and look forward to seeing her (Hopefully) enjoy a few of those items!

I hope that as I get sick of what I am currently carrying, I can swap into my other bags and enjoy how different they are from each other.


----------



## tealocean

Stratford said:


> No settling.
> 
> 
> No buying/keeping bags that will cannibalize wears from others.
> **************
> I second both of these goals. Any tips on how you hold yourself back when the emotion from a beautiful new bag in your sights begins to take over? Sometimes I hate how much I love and enjoy handbags. Each and everyone makes me feel special for some reason. It can be a bit embarrassing.
> 
> I am cleaning out other areas in our house with great success. But when it comes to my closet and bags I have a hard time parting with anything that feels special to me. I do enjoy seeing empty space. Plus I find “less choice” somewhat freeing and simple.
> 
> What do you do when everything “sparks joy”?
> 
> Hugs to all of you!


[/QUOTE]
I know that feeling of too much sparking joy.  So I've started looking at what is actually getting used and loved. If it is spending too much time sitting around or stored away,  it isn't sparking enough joy.


----------



## tealocean

I don't have any bag goals other than to keep ones that are used and loved and pass along any that are sitting around. I've learned a lot this year about what works best for me right now, and which bags are both a delight to look at and use. That has been really fun for me. I'm really enjoying choosing from bags to carry and admiring all the new ones that come out. I would still like a bag in a vibrant jewel toned blue. I'll think about this more, but right now I am still in the "having fun learning about bags stage". 

I want to continue paring down all the "stuff" around the house that we don't want or need. I need to be a little more careful with this - sometimes I get rid of single purpose items only to learn that I miss how they simplified a job.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I noticed quite a few of us have shared non handbag goals so here are my more light hearted ones (vs business, etc.) related.   You can help keep me accountable.

• _Sell unwanted jewelry and accessories _I have a shelf in a closet where they’re housed. I want them gone ASAP!
• _Add quality pieces of clothing to my wardrobe_ Force myself time go shopping ( Gawd I hate to shop) twice a month and buy at least two non accessory items each time.
• _Learn to swim_
• _Achieve __intermediate level proficiency in French _


----------



## coloradolvr

This is a very inspiring thread for me.  I am going into 2020 with a goal of adding only one bag.  My special order Kelly which will round out my Hermes collection.  My LV collection has been "overly" complete for a long time now, and I'm letting go of 4 bags this week.

I am currently also going through my clothes and boots and getting ready to take several items to consignment.  It feels good to pare down everything right now!

Given that my husband is hopefully only a couple years from retirement it's time to start paying more attention to making sure we no longer add more extravagances to an already over crowded closet.  

I'm looking forward to stepping back and relaxing and enjoying what I already have.  #Thankful!


----------



## ohmisseevee

TLDR; My 2020 goals are:
+ to buy no more than ONE new handbag for the year, and any more contingent on also moving one piece out
+ to add no more than TWO new SLGs to my collection, and any more contingent on also moving one piece out from my current collection
+ to enjoy my relatively new collection of handbags and SLGs, and use everything at least once during the year
+ do more research to figure out what my "holy grail" bag is - I believe this will be an H Bolide, but I haven't yet looked into the leathers, sizes, or colorways to figure out what will be my 'perfect' bag

Long version:



> 2019 was the year I 'discovered' luxury/designer handbags. In one sense, I didn't have a resolution to hit/meet/fail, but on the other hand, I definitely added SO many handbags to my collection. Probably more than I need!
> 
> I've never been into brands or luxury goods in general (I prefer minimalistic/subtle logos, if any, and don't like having the brand prominently displayed on anything that I own) but during a trip to Rome/Florence in January, one of my traveling friends made the specific request of wanting to go to Chanel and Celine, for the purpose of purchasing a bag and Chanel WOC she had her eye on.  During this trip I fell in love with the Nano Belt bag - the look, the design, the beautiful leather and suede interior. I passed on the Nano Belt bag at the time but instead purchased a beautiful long zip wallet, which I adore and use every day.
> 
> After the fateful encounter I started looking into handbags more, researching the Nano Belt Bag and comparing it to other bags. I couldn't stop thinking about it!
> 
> This was definitely a departure from me in the past, when I'd always felt like it was such a waste to spend so much money on something that was 'merely' carrying my things and would get banged up, and I also don't like carrying "what everyone else" has, or is popular. (Ironically, while I am not trendy, I am considered one of the more fashionable individuals in my small group of friends, with a unique sense of style. It's a bit of a wonder I didn't get into handbags earlier.)
> 
> In the past few years I've also begun looking at my wardrobe/household through the lens of 'investing' in staple, quality pieces - not in the sense of getting good resale value, but having quality items that I will get to enjoy for a long time. In 2018/2019 this led me to upgrade my wardrobe and accessories and get rid of a lot of old stuff I didn't use, and this past year that perspective has also turned to my handbags.
> 
> After all, I pride myself in dressing well and looking put together - why shouldn't this extend to handbags, which by their nature are both functional and beautiful? A beautiful handbag completes an outfit just as surely as accessories or shoes.
> 
> In September during a trip to Switzerland, I made a detour to visit friends in Milan and purchased my Nano Belt Bag while I was shopping in the city. And then I joined TPF in an effort to find more information about care, storage, other brands/bags and so on, and discovered Massaccesi's bespoke handbags and his beautiful leathers. I've started venturing into other forums here and looking into other bags, deciding what I do and don't like.
> 
> And while I've spent WAY too much money on handbags this year, I'm super happy with being able to pull out a handbag from my closet for any specific occasion or event or trip, that will be perfect for it, rather than settling with a hodge-podge of reusable tote bags while thinking "if only...".  I love being able to pick the perfect color and size bag to complement my outfit. I love that all of my bags will show their age proudly as I use them over time!
> 
> (Now, I think to myself - why didn't I realize handbags were so amazing sooner?!)


----------



## CoachMaven

2019 was the year of the vintage/throwback styles for me. I bought a lot of vintage Coach and several throwbacks that I missed out on the first time around. I feel like my collection is pretty complete at this point, so I truly want to shop just my closet for 2020! 

My goal is lofty- one current bag only for the year and no more than 2 vintage. But they have to be "make me gasp" bags! I also want to sell about 6 I have set aside. I sold 5 just two weeks ago, so that helped to motivate me.


----------



## Stratford

When you guys sell, which marketplace do you like? I have thought about selling on my own for better income, but I don’t want to deal with someone trying to return it or claim that it is fake. Thoughts?


----------



## Cookiefiend

I posted on the 2019 thread two goals - 
1) To reduce my purchases of H scarves, and to be serious about selling the ones I’m not wearing. Lose the sales goggles! 
2) I will try to curb my ‘Ooo pretty! Let’s get it!’ tendencies. No more getting shanghaied by some gorgeous pink lining, or fabulous leather - I’m going to think about Whatever Beautiful Purse That Throws Itself At Me for an as yet undetermined amount of time. Hopefully giving myself time to come to my senses and realize that I really don’t need it. 
Adding these too:
3) Keep the weight off. Keep exercising. 
4) Read at least 15 books this year. 

Caveats - if I should find a grail bag - like a Rouge H Box Kelly 32 in the perfect combination of price and condition - it’s okay to get it. I won’t feel bad about purchasing something if I truly love it and will use it!


----------



## ohmisseevee

Cookiefiend said:


> I won’t feel bad about purchasing something if I truly love it and will use it!



I think this is a key thing for me to remember as well.  There are many beautiful bags, leathers, linings, etc. out there, but it's only worth it if it's perfect _for me_.


----------



## CoachMaven

Stratford said:


> When you guys sell, which marketplace do you like? I have thought about selling on my own for better income, but I don’t want to deal with someone trying to return it or claim that it is fake. Thoughts?


I primarily sell to my friends, colleagues, and acquaintances locally. I've become known for my handbag obsession and so when anyone sees a new bag, they sometimes will call dibs and want me to notify them when I decide to sell. I've sold a few items on Ebay before and had success, but it was years ago. If I sell again like that, it would be there.


----------



## sexycombover

Stratford said:


> When you guys sell, which marketplace do you like? I have thought about selling on my own for better income, but I don’t want to deal with someone trying to return it or claim that it is fake. Thoughts?



I've been selling on poshmark and craigslist. The latter, I make my burly husband do the transaction. For poshmark, it is hit or miss, but I am paranoid and take a video of me packing my authentic item. I have not gotten amazing prices, but it is still better than if I went consignment.


----------



## coloradolvr

Stratford said:


> When you guys sell, which marketplace do you like? I have thought about selling on my own for better income, but I don’t want to deal with someone trying to return it or claim that it is fake. Thoughts?


I use Fashionphile or Yoogi's Closet.  I personally don't want to deal with the potential headaches of Ebay or other similar marketplaces.  I know I don't get quite as much as I could but it's well worth peace of mind.


----------



## sexycombover

It's moments away from 2020 and I'm already needing to remind myself of my spend goal. I found a beautiful $500 (60% off retail) marni woc  .  But then I'd be left with $200 and 365 days to go.  Must. Stay. Strong.


----------



## dcooney4

sexycombover said:


> It's moments away from 2020 and I'm already needing to remind myself of my spend goal. I found a beautiful $500 (60% off retail) marni woc  .  But then I'd be left with $200 and 365 days to go.  Must. Stay. Strong.


What was your final decision?


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

2019: I sold  a lot of bags I didn't use anymore and that felt great because I thought I would never ever sell any of my bags. BUT I also bought a lot new bags too and I realized that I lost the joy in the new bag I bought quickly. There are even 2 new designer bags I bought in November and I still haven't used them yet! I also felt guilty of buying new bags because I already have so many ones I did not use regularly.

Goal vor 2020:
- No new premium designer  bags or contemporary designer bags in 2020
- I really want to enjoy my current collection this year and appreciate what I have and be thankfull for what I own already.
-  rotate my SLG's more regularly
- Wear my least used bags 10 times
- stick to my clothing budget


----------



## papertiger

I really like the goals and guidelines you've set and your positive messages towards yourself. 

I find it hard to keep up with thread at times. it helps that others here don't mind and understand that sometimes 'life' gets in the way. tPF should always be fun.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> I don't have very defined goals for 2020.
> I'm fairly happy with what I did during 2019.
> 6 bags in, 5 bags out.
> 53 SLGs out (I have a huge purse charm collection), 10 SLGs in.
> I'd be happy if I continued doing the same.
> I did keep track of my wear during 2019. I don't think there were many surprises, although I think I carried some purses because I could see they hadn't been carried in awhile. The purses that got most carried were generally the ones that were newest in my collection. I think there are at least 10 purses that I could lose without missing them, but I can't see selling them since they would bring in so little. So at this point, I don't have any plans to get rid of them. I have 4 purses and several SLGs for sale. I'm continuing to pare down my purse charm collection.
> 
> There are still a few purses I want to add. I would like a fuchsia purse. I wouldn't mind another Bottega Veneta cervo bag or a Balenciaga in a pretty color. I'm planning on buying a Gucci Disco in red some time during the year. I really wish they made it in fuchsia since I already have a small red purse I love.



One season they made the Disco in bright pink (with a bright orange and a turquoise). I think it was the very first season they introduced them (I think 2013)


----------



## papertiger

Armcandylver said:


> I am new to this forum, so catching up and reading about new year’s resolutions. I may want to sell some H bags - where do you find the most success (least $ lost) when selling your H bags?



You may want to check out the discussion on resellers thread in the Hermes Shopping subforum


----------



## papertiger

[/QUOTE]I know that feeling of too much sparking joy.  So I've started looking at what is actually getting used and loved. If it is spending too much time sitting around or stored away,  it isn't sparking enough joy. [/QUOTE]

Sometimes what we don't use just sits there because we forget how fab it is (or just forget about it). That's what this thread is about. Something not worn for a while can feel as thrilling as a new bag - without the expense.


----------



## papertiger

Stratford said:


> When you guys sell, which marketplace do you like? I have thought about selling on my own for better income, but I don’t want to deal with someone trying to return it or claim that it is fake. Thoughts?



There are plenty of threads on this in this already in the Ebay  where you will find some amazing experts and also the general shopping forum. It also depends on where geographically and what prices you expect.


----------



## foxgal

I haven’t followed this thread in previous years, but am going to this year! Since my DH and I retired 5 years ago and have started a travelling lifestyle, I’ve really honed down my wardrobe and thought carefully about each purchase, and enforced a strict budget. In 2019, I stuck to this pretty well and was happy with “most” of my purchases. Especially with using the majority of my budget on one designer bag I LOVE. 

Now that I have that, in 2020 my goals are: 
- no more bags
- one premium SLG...I need a compact wallet
- sticking to just replacing wardrobe basics with good quality classics that coordinate with my capsule
- one pair of good quality ballet flats
- it’s our 10th anni this year, so getting an anniversary band to complement my wedding set
- I now have a collection of wear 24/7 rings and earrings I like, so will allow myself a few fun dress-up not-fine bracelets and necklaces - maybe a H Kelly Double Tour or Rivale, or something silver
- some Lululemon workout gear - keeps me motivated to exercise when it works well and fits! 
- ENJOY WHAT I HAVE


----------



## sexycombover

dcooney4 said:


> What was your final decision?


I didn't do it. It's barely the first day of 2020 and plus I already own a woc that i love. Even if i sold my existing one, the cost discrepancy is too big. Doing my best to exercise my willpower.


----------



## tealocean

papertiger said:


> One season they made the Disco in bright pink (with a bright orange and a turquoise). I think it was the very first season they introduced them (I think 2013)


Those sound beautiful! @whateve I look forward to seeing which one you find. The red is gorgeous, but I want to see the pink...and turquoise!


----------



## tealocean

papertiger said:


> I really like the goals and guidelines you've set and your positive messages towards yourself.
> 
> I find it hard to keep up with thread at times. it helps that others here don't mind and understand that sometimes 'life' gets in the way. tPF should always be fun.


Thank you for this. I got so behind last year, I stopped coming to the thread much, since I wasn't able to participate enough. It's good to know I can pop in without needing to keep up.


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> One season they made the Disco in bright pink (with a bright orange and a turquoise). I think it was the very first season they introduced them (I think 2013)


I wasn't looking then! I don't want to buy one on the reseller market because I'm not confident about authenticity, but maybe I should look on Fashionphile.


----------



## lynne_ross

I also have trouble keeping up with the tread but find it easy to jump in here and there. I try to read/skim most posts when I am catching up. Ladies her are so welcoming.


----------



## lynne_ross

For 2020, I want to
A) keep to my 1 in 1 out (of similar value) rule. I did not fully accomplished this in 2019 since I bought 2 Hermes bags but only sold 1 Hermes bag so far (2nd in at consignment), but that is more because H bags take awhile to sell. I also sold a bal bag, ands ton of jewelry. So feel good about that.  I am finding it harder and harder to pick a bag to sell before purchasing a new, which I think is good and means I love my current bags!
B) track my bag usuage so I can see what I am not using and then decide if I neeeed certain bags or time to sell.


----------



## ohmisseevee

I found a preloved Hermès Silk'In Compact Wallet at a great price, and ALMOST made it all the way through checkout... But the color wasn't one that I loved, and I reminded myself that I would rather wait to own something that I absolutely adore and will love using (spark joy, as it were, for those folks who ascribe to that) than get something now and then blow up my budget later because I lacked the willpower to stand fast to my resolution to not settle for something less than perfect (for me).

Phew! 2020 off to a challenging start but I'm glad I stuck to my goals.


----------



## lynne_ross

ohmisseevee said:


> I found a preloved Hermès Silk'In Compact Wallet at a great price, and ALMOST made it all the way through checkout... But the color wasn't one that I loved, and I reminded myself that I would rather wait to own something that I absolutely adore and will love using (spark joy, as it were, for those folks who ascribe to that) than get something now and then blow up my budget later because I lacked the willpower to stand fast to my resolution to not settle for something less than perfect (for me).
> 
> Phew! 2020 off to a challenging start but I'm glad I stuck to my goals.


That is will power! That is my most used wallet - but definitely get a colour you love. Day 1 complete?!?


----------



## papertiger

I prefer 'don't settle' to 'sparks joy' personally.

Sparking joy sounds so transient to me. Who knows what mood I'm in or why it sparks joy? Could be because it's become the latest status symbol. Reminds me of all those poor ladies that bought a Birkin or a K even when it wasn't a great colour or size for them just for the privilege of buying a sought after bag at H and not wanting to upset their SA etc. I think they caught up in the sparking joy too much LOL. Not settling appeals to the inner core me and longterm satisfaction. Better to think about what you really want and then find it than let our emotions be dictated to by a 'thing'.

I also think that's where this whole 'I don't reach for it therefore it's bad' thing comes from. If something 'made us buy it' we need to honour that too or look at our own neg patterns and not just blame the thing itself.


----------



## momasaurus

foxgal said:


> I haven’t followed this thread in previous years, but am going to this year! Since my DH and I retired 5 years ago and have started a travelling lifestyle, I’ve really honed down my wardrobe and thought carefully about each purchase, and enforced a strict budget. In 2019, I stuck to this pretty well and was happy with “most” of my purchases. Especially with using the majority of my budget on one designer bag I LOVE.
> 
> Now that I have that, in 2020 my goals are:
> - no more bags
> - one premium SLG...I need a compact wallet
> - sticking to just replacing wardrobe basics with good quality classics that coordinate with my capsule
> - one pair of good quality ballet flats
> - it’s our 10th anni this year, so getting an anniversary band to complement my wedding set
> - I now have a collection of wear 24/7 rings and earrings I like, so will allow myself a few fun dress-up not-fine bracelets and necklaces - maybe a H Kelly Double Tour or Rivale, or something silver
> - some Lululemon workout gear - keeps me motivated to exercise when it works well and fits!
> - ENJOY WHAT I HAVE


Awesome goals to fit your truly enviable lifestyle! Welcome!


----------



## momasaurus

ohmisseevee said:


> I found a preloved Hermès Silk'In Compact Wallet at a great price, and ALMOST made it all the way through checkout... But the color wasn't one that I loved, and I reminded myself that I would rather wait to own something that I absolutely adore and will love using (spark joy, as it were, for those folks who ascribe to that) than get something now and then blow up my budget later because I lacked the willpower to stand fast to my resolution to not settle for something less than perfect (for me).
> 
> Phew! 2020 off to a challenging start but I'm glad I stuck to my goals.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> I prefer 'don't settle' to 'sparks joy' personally.
> 
> Sparking joy sounds so transient to me. Who knows what mood I'm in or why it sparks joy? Could be because it's become the latest status symbol. Reminds me of all those poor ladies that bought a Birkin or a K even when it wasn't a great colour or size for them just for the privilege of buying a sought after bag at H and not wanting to upset their SA etc. I think they caught up in the sparking joy too much LOL. Not settling appeals to the inner core me and longterm satisfaction. Better to think about what you really want and then find it than let our emotions be dictated to by a 'thing'.
> 
> I also think that's where this whole 'I don't reach for it therefore it's bad' thing comes from. If something made us buy it we need to honour that too or look at our own neg patterns and not just blame the thing itself.


THIS!!!! Take a bow, PT.


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> THIS!!!! Take a bow, PT.



Glad so many agree, I thought maybe I'd upset lots people by saying it.


----------



## dcooney4

In the beginning of the year this thread always moves fast so people should just jump in wherever they can.
  I took one of my favorite but least used bags out yesterday. I don't wear the mulberry small bayswater satchel enough because the strap is to short going crossbody, so I was only wearing it hand held. I thought about what Elaine said in last years thread and went in search of a longer more comfortable strap for it. I went to the Marc Jacobs outlet but they were very low on straps . Ended up getting a comfy temporary long strap at the lululemon outlet and wore it out of the store. The metals don't match but for now it makes the bag wearable. The mulberry has gold hardware and lulu has dark gunmetal so not as noticeable as silver would have been. Trying to make what I already own work better for me.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> In the beginning of the year this thread always moves fast so people should just jump in wherever they can.
> I took one of my favorite but least used bags out yesterday. I don't wear the mulberry small bayswater satchel enough because the strap is to short going crossbody, so I was only wearing it hand held. I thought about what Elaine said in last years thread and went in search of a longer more comfortable strap for it. I went to the Marc Jacobs outlet but they were very low on straps . Ended up getting a comfy temporary long strap at the lululemon outlet and wore it out of the store. The metals don't match but for now it makes the bag wearable. The mulberry has gold hardware and lulu has dark gunmetal so not as noticeable as silver would have been. Trying to make what I already own work better for me.


You know that I love this Mulberry bag of yours! I’m glad that you are trying to make it work better for you!


----------



## foxgal

dcooney4 said:


> In the beginning of the year this thread always moves fast so people should just jump in wherever they can.
> I took one of my favorite but least used bags out yesterday. I don't wear the mulberry small bayswater satchel enough because the strap is to short going crossbody, so I was only wearing it hand held. I thought about what Elaine said in last years thread and went in search of a longer more comfortable strap for it. I went to the Marc Jacobs outlet but they were very low on straps . Ended up getting a comfy temporary long strap at the lululemon outlet and wore it out of the store. The metals don't match but for now it makes the bag wearable. The mulberry has gold hardware and lulu has dark gunmetal so not as noticeable as silver would have been. Trying to make what I already own work better for me.




I think there is a GREAT insight in this...many times we like and enjoy things but there is just one little detail that needs adjusting. And it’s so much better to be creative and find that way to make something work rather than ditching it altogether and buying something new.


----------



## jayohwhy

papertiger said:


> I prefer 'don't settle' to 'sparks joy' personally.
> 
> Sparking joy sounds so transient to me. Who knows what mood I'm in or why it sparks joy? Could be because it's become the latest status symbol. Reminds me of all those poor ladies that bought a Birkin or a K even when it wasn't a great colour or size for them just for the privilege of buying a sought after bag at H and not wanting to upset their SA etc. I think they caught up in the sparking joy too much LOL. Not settling appeals to the inner core me and longterm satisfaction. Better to think about what you really want and then find it than let our emotions be dictated to by a 'thing'.
> 
> I also think that's where this whole 'I don't reach for it therefore it's bad' thing comes from. If something 'made us buy it' we need to honour that too or look at our own neg patterns and not just blame the thing itself.



For me, this past year, "sparking joy" was the catalyst for me being able to curate the items in my home instead of being overtaken by clutter. Now I think my mindset is more "*mindful spending*", which is a big thing for me.. it encompasses a few things, but most importantly--

1. Why do I want to buy this? is it the trends or am I upset about something?
2. Is this something that I would enjoy for the long haul? I try to remind myself that bags (very rarely) go rotten in the same way that fresh groceries can, so I should be mindful of whether or not I want to put my resources into that.


----------



## tenKrat

papertiger said:


> I prefer 'don't settle' to 'sparks joy' personally.


Me, too. I don’t need to feel joy every time I look at my bag. I just need to feel great satisfaction that I made a wise choice and I’m keeping this bag because it works really well for me.


----------



## tenKrat

jayohwhy said:


> For me, this past year, "sparking joy" was the catalyst for me being able to curate the items in my home instead of being overtaken by clutter. Now I think my mindset is more "*mindful spending*", which is a big thing for me


Exactly!  Mindful spending!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> I prefer 'don't settle' to 'sparks joy' personally.
> 
> Sparking joy sounds so transient to me. Who knows what mood I'm in or why it sparks joy? Could be because it's become the latest status symbol. Reminds me of all those poor ladies that bought a Birkin or a K even when it wasn't a great colour or size for them just for the privilege of buying a sought after bag at H and not wanting to upset their SA etc. I think they caught up in the sparking joy too much LOL. *Not settling appeals to the inner core me and longterm satisfaction.* Better to think about what you really want and then find it than let our emotions be dictated to by a 'thing'.
> 
> I also think that's where this whole 'I don't reach for it therefore it's bad' thing comes from. If something 'made us buy it' we need to honour that too or look at our own neg patterns and not just blame the thing itself.


These are such excellent points @papertiger ! It turns the whole "spark joy" thing around on itself, but in a very creative way.

I'm going to have a good long conversation with myself about not settling this year.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> In the beginning of the year this thread always moves fast so people should just jump in wherever they can.
> I took one of my favorite but least used bags out yesterday. I don't wear the mulberry small bayswater satchel enough because the strap is to short going crossbody, so I was only wearing it hand held. I thought about what Elaine said in last years thread and went in search of a longer more comfortable strap for it. I went to the Marc Jacobs outlet but they were very low on straps . Ended up getting a comfy temporary long strap at the lululemon outlet and wore it out of the store. The metals don't match but for now it makes the bag wearable. The mulberry has gold hardware and lulu has dark gunmetal so not as noticeable as silver would have been. Trying to make what I already own work better for me.


Would love to hear how this temporary long strap works for you. If it makes your bag wearable, you can always upgrade later in the year. Is the lululemon strap also wider, as well as longer? For me, it was also the width of the strap that distributed the weight of my bags better across my back & shoulder.


----------



## tealocean

papertiger said:


> I prefer 'don't settle' to 'sparks joy' personally.
> 
> Sparking joy sounds so transient to me. Who knows what mood I'm in or why it sparks joy? Could be because it's become the latest status symbol. Reminds me of all those poor ladies that bought a Birkin or a K even when it wasn't a great colour or size for them just for the privilege of buying a sought after bag at H and not wanting to upset their SA etc. I think they caught up in the sparking joy too much LOL. Not settling appeals to the inner core me and longterm satisfaction. Better to think about what you really want and then find it than let our emotions be dictated to by a 'thing'.
> 
> I also think that's where this whole 'I don't reach for it therefore it's bad' thing comes from. If something 'made us buy it' we need to honour that too or look at our own neg patterns and not just blame the thing itself.


I like your no settling idea.  I haven't read Kondo's book; so this is interesting to hear the idea that some believe their things are bad. I don't think of our belongings as bad or good. I simply don't want to keep things that are no longer useful to us. They might be useful to someone else, while making room for things we do use and enjoy. To me that is a huge positive and makes me smile, and hopefully helps someone else too. I like your idea of being creative to make things work, but when we're done with our things, I enjoy passing them on and am relieved to let them go. I don't like a lot of clutter, and with children, things are outgrown fast. Once-useful things have to go or we will run out of room.

 I love having a variety of bags now, and took my time before starting to pass along the neglected ones.  I'm thankful for everything we have and feel like it is such a luxury to have excess to share with others. I see this as a very good thing. I'm glad you shared your thoughts; so I could hear how this might all be a less positive process for some.


----------



## tealocean

jayohwhy said:


> For me, this past year, "sparking joy" was the catalyst for me being able to curate the items in my home instead of being overtaken by clutter. Now I think my mindset is more "*mindful spending*", which is a big thing for me.. it encompasses a few things, but most importantly--
> 
> 1. Why do I want to buy this? is it the trends or am I upset about something?
> 2. Is this something that I would enjoy for the long haul? I try to remind myself that bags (very rarely) go rotten in the same way that fresh groceries can, so I should be mindful of whether or not I want to put my resources into that.


These are great thoughts! I have the same issue with not wanting the home to be taken over by clutter.


----------



## tealocean

dcooney4 said:


> In the beginning of the year this thread always moves fast so people should just jump in wherever they can.
> I took one of my favorite but least used bags out yesterday. I don't wear the mulberry small bayswater satchel enough because the strap is to short going crossbody, so I was only wearing it hand held. I thought about what Elaine said in last years thread and went in search of a longer more comfortable strap for it. I went to the Marc Jacobs outlet but they were very low on straps . Ended up getting a comfy temporary long strap at the lululemon outlet and wore it out of the store. The metals don't match but for now it makes the bag wearable. The mulberry has gold hardware and lulu has dark gunmetal so not as noticeable as silver would have been. Trying to make what I already own work better for me.





ElainePG said:


> Would love to hear how this temporary long strap works for you. If it makes your bag wearable, you can always upgrade later in the year. Is the lululemon strap also wider, as well as longer? For me, it was also the width of the strap that distributed the weight of my bags better across my back & shoulder.


 This is fantastic! I love bags that have a place to clip a long strap or have adjustable straps. I'm glad you made your bag work dcooney4!


----------



## ElainePG

My "shopping my closet" goals for 2020:

1. I say this every year, but I really do feel "bag content"! (And then I buy a bag. Or two.) So this year I won't make any silly promises to myself. If a bag catches my eye, I'll seriously consider it _within the context of my collection_. 
2. I will also be putting my bag collection under a high-power microscope… I have three bags that may not be perfect for me any more. In line with @papertiger 's point about not settling, I plan to be in "love it or list it" mode with each of these bags at some point this year.
3. I adore my collection of Hermès scarves, and I've honed it down to just the colors & designs that flatter me. I doubt I'll be buying anything new this year (though who knows what I'll find on the resale market???) but if something comes along in the F/W2020 season that lights up my brain, there's certainly a little corner for it. (Besides, scarves don't take up much room.)
4. I absolutely do *not* need any new jewelry. In fact, my goal is to be better about wearing the jewelry I own. Switching out earrings, f'rinstance, instead of wearing the same pair for five days in a row out of sheer laziness.
5. I also don't need any perfume, makeup, or shoes. All of which tend to tempt me when I'm stressed. It's just so easy, when the day has been ugly, to go online to Sephora and buy a pretty new eye shadow. Gotta stop that! 
6. Finally, as for clothes, I'm definitely in good shape for fall/winter, but I need some spring/summer tops in colors that suit me (per my color analysis last year). As soon as spring clothes become available, I plan to pounce… and NOT wait for things to go on sale in late summer!


----------



## sexycombover

Go ladies! Everyone has some great insight and goals.

Not sure if any of you are already finding it a challenge to keep to your goals, but I started finding strategies from others.

YouTube:
Audrey Coyne - one of my current faves. She talks a lot about capsule wardrobes and shopping your own closet.

General tips I've learned through others and trial by error:
- I have a wishlist now that I revisit weekly where I add and remove stuff. The idea is do I like something as a fad or do I actually like it. By regularly evaluating it, I can see what stands the test of time
- reminding myself of my spend goal every time I end up on a shopping website
- turning your coat hanger on pieces you wear when you wear them so that you see at the end of the season what got no wears
- does this item look anything like my existing items. If yes, which do I like better? I can only own one


----------



## papertiger

sexycombover said:


> Go ladies! Everyone has some great insight and goals.
> 
> Not sure if any of you are already finding it a challenge to keep to your goals, but I started finding strategies from others.
> 
> YouTube:
> Audrey Coyne - one of my current faves. She talks a lot about capsule wardrobes and shopping your own closet.
> 
> General tips I've learned through others and trial by error:
> - I have a wishlist now that I revisit weekly where I add and remove stuff. The idea is do I like something as a fad or do I actually like it. By regularly evaluating it, I can see what stands the test of time
> - reminding myself of my spend goal every time I end up on a shopping website
> - turning your coat hanger on pieces you wear when you wear them so that you see at the end of the season what got no wears
> - does this item look anything like my existing items. If yes, which do I like better? I can only own one



Love the last point. Same goes for when we're buying and torn between 2 (or 3) which one do I like better (especially if you take the word 'bargain' 'discount' or 'sale' out of the equation).


----------



## ElainePG

sexycombover said:


> Go ladies! Everyone has some great insight and goals.
> 
> Not sure if any of you are already finding it a challenge to keep to your goals, but I started finding strategies from others.
> 
> YouTube:
> Audrey Coyne - one of my current faves. She talks a lot about capsule wardrobes and shopping your own closet.
> 
> General tips I've learned through others and trial by error:
> - *I have a wishlist now that I revisit weekly where I add and remove stuff. The idea is do I like something as a fad or do I actually like it. By regularly evaluating it, I can see what stands the test of time*
> - reminding myself of my spend goal every time I end up on a shopping website
> - turning your coat hanger on pieces you wear when you wear them so that you see at the end of the season what got no wears
> - does this item look anything like my existing items. If yes, which do I like better? I can only own one


I've just recently started a wishlist, too, with links to the items and (like you) the ability to add/remove. I've found it to be very helpful. I force myself to NOT buy anything on the list (even if it's just a candle, since candles seem to be my downfall lately!) until it's been there at least a week. Preferably more.

I'll check out Audrey Coyne on YouTube… thanks!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Love the last point. Same goes for when we're buying and torn between 2 (or 3) which one do I like better (*especially if you take the word 'bargain' 'discount' or 'sale' out of the equation*).


"Bargains," "discounts," and "sales" are my downfall. Which brings us right back to settling, doesn't it? Because a bargain isn't *really* a bargain if it's not 100% the right color, or shape, or neckline, or fabric, or…

Which is probably why it's on sale in the first place!

It really kills me to pay full price for anything, but when I look back into my closet at the things that have stood the test of time, they are generally the ones I bought because I adored them, rather than the ones that were on an amazing discount.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> "Bargains," "discounts," and "sales" are my downfall. Which brings us right back to settling, doesn't it? Because a bargain isn't *really* a bargain if it's not 100% the right color, or shape, or neckline, or fabric, or…
> 
> Which is probably why it's on sale in the first place!
> 
> It really kills me to pay full price for anything, but when I look back into my closet at the things that have stood the test of time, they are generally the ones I bought because I adored them, rather than the ones that were on an amazing discount.


This is my biggest downfall. Sometimes I justify it by saying that it allows me to try a style without costing very much. Then I can look for the same style in my favorite color later. I do have things I got for bargains that I love, even if they weren't things I was looking for.

ETA: Second biggest downfall is to be influenced by talk and pictures on tpf. Sometimes I'll become interested in something because of all the chatter.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> My "shopping my closet" goals for 2020:
> 
> 1. I say this every year, but I really do feel "bag content"! (And then I buy a bag. Or two.) So this year I won't make any silly promises to myself. If a bag catches my eye, I'll seriously consider it _within the context of my collection_.
> 2. I will also be putting my bag collection under a high-power microscope… I have three bags that may not be perfect for me any more. In line with @papertiger 's point about not settling, I plan to be in "love it or list it" mode with each of these bags at some point this year.
> 3. I adore my collection of Hermès scarves, and I've honed it down to just the colors & designs that flatter me. I doubt I'll be buying anything new this year (though who knows what I'll find on the resale market???) but if something comes along in the F/W2020 season that lights up my brain, there's certainly a little corner for it. (Besides, scarves don't take up much room.)
> 4. I absolutely do *not* need any new jewelry. In fact, my goal is to be better about wearing the jewelry I own. Switching out earrings, f'rinstance, instead of wearing the same pair for five days in a row out of sheer laziness.
> 5. I also don't need any perfume, makeup, or shoes. All of which tend to tempt me when I'm stressed. It's just so easy, when the day has been ugly, to go online to Sephora and buy a pretty new eye shadow. Gotta stop that!
> 6. Finally, as for clothes, I'm definitely in good shape for fall/winter, but I need some spring/summer tops in colors that suit me (per my color analysis last year). As soon as spring clothes become available, I plan to pounce… and NOT wait for things to go on sale in late summer!



ITA with all of these points. I'm so pleased you're bag content. I need to follow your advice on jewellery too.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> My "shopping my closet" goals for 2020:
> 
> 1. I say this every year, but I really do feel "bag content"! (And then I buy a bag. Or two.) So this year I won't make any silly promises to myself. If a bag catches my eye, I'll seriously consider it _within the context of my collection_.
> 2. I will also be putting my bag collection under a high-power microscope… I have three bags that may not be perfect for me any more. In line with @papertiger 's point about not settling, I plan to be in "love it or list it" mode with each of these bags at some point this year.
> 3. I adore my collection of Hermès scarves, and I've honed it down to just the colors & designs that flatter me. I doubt I'll be buying anything new this year (though who knows what I'll find on the resale market???) but if something comes along in the F/W2020 season that lights up my brain, there's certainly a little corner for it. (Besides, scarves don't take up much room.)
> 4. I absolutely do *not* need any new jewelry. In fact, my goal is to be better about wearing the jewelry I own. Switching out earrings, f'rinstance, instead of wearing the same pair for five days in a row out of sheer laziness.
> 5. I also don't need any perfume, makeup, or shoes. All of which tend to tempt me when I'm stressed. It's just so easy, when the day has been ugly, to go online to Sephora and buy a pretty new eye shadow. Gotta stop that!
> 6. Finally, as for clothes, I'm definitely in good shape for fall/winter, but I need some spring/summer tops in colors that suit me (per my color analysis last year). As soon as spring clothes become available, I plan to pounce… and NOT wait for things to go on sale in late summer!


What a thoughtful post - cheers Elaine! 
I really like your thoughts about purses - to think of any new purchases "within the context of your current collection"... I feel slightly silly saying this - but Yowza. I am going to 'borrow' your idea! 


sexycombover said:


> Go ladies! Everyone has some great insight and goals.
> 
> Not sure if any of you are already finding it a challenge to keep to your goals, but I started finding strategies from others.
> 
> YouTube:
> Audrey Coyne - one of my current faves. She talks a lot about capsule wardrobes and shopping your own closet.
> 
> General tips I've learned through others and trial by error:
> - I have a wishlist now that I revisit weekly where I add and remove stuff. The idea is do I like something as a fad or do I actually like it. By regularly evaluating it, I can see what stands the test of time
> - reminding myself of my spend goal every time I end up on a shopping website
> - turning your coat hanger on pieces you wear when you wear them so that you see at the end of the season what got no wears
> - does this item look anything like my existing items. If yes, which do I like better? I can only own one


The last point is also an excellent idea! Thank you!


----------



## ohmisseevee

ElainePG said:


> "Bargains," "discounts," and "sales" are my downfall. *Which brings us right back to settling, doesn't it? Because a bargain isn't really a bargain if it's not 100% the right color, or shape, or neckline, or fabric, or…*
> 
> Which is probably why it's on sale in the first place!
> 
> It really kills me to pay full price for anything, but when I look back into my closet at the things that have stood the test of time, they are generally the ones I bought because I adored them, rather than the ones that were on an amazing discount.



So true. I've realized that bags I've purchased on impulse because they were discounted or when I read about how much someone else liked it, are usually the ones that don't end up working for me. I've already given away / donated a few of those, some from a few years ago and that I haven't used since the first year I purchased them!

I am glad I was able to send them onwards to new homes where they will be loved and used.

If I had to pick one takeaway from my "bag journey" from 2019, it's that I prize quality and design above all else - quality of the materials, and both the aesthetic and practicality/usability of the design. I've noticed that my biggest gripes with my bags over the years have been a lack of functionality/organization (lack of pockets is often the biggest culprit) or lack of quality (cheap lining, seams coming out, hardware breaking). Hopefully I can keep reminding myself of this, especially when I see something available "for a good deal" - if it doesn't work for me because I don't like some aspect of it or can't use it the way I want to, I likely will never be able to incorporate the item(s) into my wardrobe.



ElainePG said:


> My "shopping my closet" goals for 2020:
> 4. I absolutely do *not* need any new jewelry. In fact, my goal is to be better about wearing the jewelry I own. Switching out earrings, f'rinstance, instead of wearing the same pair for five days in a row out of sheer laziness.



Not sure if this will be helpful to you, but my solution for jewelry has actually been to find staple pieces that I don't mind wearing all the time.  (This specifically applies to earrings.)  I am super lazy and always forgot to wear my earrings, even when I had a huge collection, and especially as my metal allergy got worse, I stopped finding it "worth it" to wear jewelry that would leave my ears feeling tender and uncomfortable.

For my birthday in 2018 I purchased a pair of beautiful amethyst/diamond earrings that have threaded posts and flat backs, so they don't dig or bite into my skin, and made with implant-grade materials. They are simple and beautiful and very 'me' (my favorite color is purple).  I've been wearing these in my original/first lobe piercings and have felt 0 desire to change them out to something else, because they fit me so well and go with all outfits, whether casual or professional/formal.

Luckily for me, I don't wear much other jewelry due to my movement/fitness of choice (aerial yoga, aerial silks/lyra, and occasionally pole), since I would normally have to remove all of it and, again, being lazy, I've opted to wear nothing instead. The only piece of jewelry that I wear regularly is a thin gold band on my left wrist that is low-profile enough that it doesn't catch in anything, and my fitness tracker, which I wear as a necklace and doesn't look like a fitness tracker at all (it's actually quite pretty).  I can easily re-clip it onto my sports bra if I'm doing something where having it as a necklace is inconvenient or not preferable.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> This is my biggest downfall. Sometimes I justify it by saying that it allows me to try a style without costing very much. Then I can look for the same style in my favorite color later. I do have things I got for bargains that I love, even if they weren't things I was looking for.
> 
> *ETA: Second biggest downfall is to be influenced by talk and pictures on tpf. Sometimes I'll become interested in something because of all the chatter*.


This doesn't often happen to me with bags, but it definitely does with H scarves!


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> This doesn't often happen to me with bags, but it definitely does with H scarves!


Yes! Me too! I do feel that I get decent use from my scarves though!


----------



## innerpeace85

My goals this year:

Buy 6 bags on my wishlist - LV Boite Chapeau Souple PM, LV On the Go tote MM, LV multi pochette, LV Nice with strap and Hermes K25(if I get offered the specs I want). I am planning not to buy Chanel bags anymore. I had 4 Chanel bags and sold all of them within 2 years of having them(1 one of them I sold within 2 months of having it). Don’t know why I fall out of love with Chanel bags so fast!
Be on VCA ban - this is very hard for me! I am self-confessed VCA addict.
Buy Cartier pave love/JUC rings
No more than 5 shoes this year.


----------



## dcooney4

foxgal said:


> I think there is a GREAT insight in this...many times we like and enjoy things but there is just one little detail that needs adjusting. And it’s so much better to be creative and find that way to make something work rather than ditching it altogether and buying something new.


Exactly! Adore the bag but wasn't wearing it often.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Would love to hear how this temporary long strap works for you. If it makes your bag wearable, you can always upgrade later in the year. Is the lululemon strap also wider, as well as longer? For me, it was also the width of the strap that distributed the weight of my bags better across my back & shoulder.


Yes wider and longer and softer on my shoulder. I have a long torso and I like the bag down below my hip. The strap is adjustable so it could be used many ways. It is a temporary strap till I find something prettier but it works great.


----------



## lynne_ross

innerpeace85 said:


> My goals this year:
> 
> Buy 6 bags on my wishlist - LV Boite Chapeau Souple PM, LV On the Go tote MM, LV multi pochette, LV Nice with strap and Hermes K25(if I get offered the specs I want). I am planning not to buy Chanel bags anymore. I had 4 Chanel bags and sold all of them within 2 years of having them(1 one of them I sold within 2 months of having it). Don’t know why I fall out of love with Chanel bags so fast!
> Be on VCA ban - this is very hard for me! I am self-confessed VCA addict.
> Buy Cartier pave love/JUC rings
> No more than 5 shoes this year.


Haha VCA Addict! Me too but I am embracing it and still building a jewelry wardrobe so no ban.


----------



## momasaurus

tenKrat said:


> Me, too. I don’t need to feel joy every time I look at my bag. I just need to feel great satisfaction that I made a wise choice and I’m keeping this bag because it works really well for me.


I just don't get "sparks joy" anyway. Lots of things spark joy in me, including artwork in museums. It doesn't mean I need to own this object. 
If i already own the object, it might spark joy with memories or associations, but I still might need to get rid of it, if it's not useful any more.


----------



## momasaurus

tealocean said:


> I like your no settling idea.  I haven't read Kondo's book; so this is interesting to hear the idea that some believe their things are bad. I don't think of our belongings as bad or good. I simply don't want to keep things that are no longer useful to us. They might be useful to someone else, while making room for things we do use and enjoy. To me that is a huge positive and makes me smile, and hopefully helps someone else too. I like your idea of being creative to make things work, but when we're done with our things, I enjoy passing them on and am relieved to let them go. I don't like a lot of clutter, and with children, things are outgrown fast. Once-useful things have to go or we will run out of room.
> 
> I love having a variety of bags now, and took my time before starting to pass along the neglected ones.  I'm thankful for everything we have and feel like it is such a luxury to have excess to share with others. I see this as a very good thing. I'm glad you shared your thoughts; so I could hear how this might all be a less positive process for some.


What a great definition of luxury. I have a financial mantra that includes the phrase "more than enough." When we have more than enough, we are living in luxury!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> My "shopping my closet" goals for 2020:
> 
> 1. I say this every year, but I really do feel "bag content"! (And then I buy a bag. Or two.) So this year I won't make any silly promises to myself. If a bag catches my eye, I'll seriously consider it _within the context of my collection_.
> 2. I will also be putting my bag collection under a high-power microscope… I have three bags that may not be perfect for me any more. In line with @papertiger 's point about not settling, I plan to be in "love it or list it" mode with each of these bags at some point this year.
> 3. I adore my collection of Hermès scarves, and I've honed it down to just the colors & designs that flatter me. I doubt I'll be buying anything new this year (though who knows what I'll find on the resale market???) but if something comes along in the F/W2020 season that lights up my brain, there's certainly a little corner for it. (Besides, scarves don't take up much room.)
> 4. I absolutely do *not* need any new jewelry. In fact, my goal is to be better about wearing the jewelry I own. Switching out earrings, f'rinstance, instead of wearing the same pair for five days in a row out of sheer laziness.
> 5. I also don't need any perfume, makeup, or shoes. All of which tend to tempt me when I'm stressed. It's just so easy, when the day has been ugly, to go online to Sephora and buy a pretty new eye shadow. Gotta stop that!
> 6. Finally, as for clothes, I'm definitely in good shape for fall/winter, but I need some spring/summer tops in colors that suit me (per my color analysis last year). As soon as spring clothes become available, I plan to pounce… and NOT wait for things to go on sale in late summer!


These are great, Elaine, and so well tailored to your personality. I especially like #1. As for #5, if a new eyeshadow will scratch a temporary itch, that seems like a better fix than buying something actually expensive. We are supposed to replenish eye makeup anyway, aren't we, to minimize contamination?


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> This doesn't often happen to me with bags, but it definitely does with H scarves!


Oh yes. But it also happens to me with bags, LOLOL.


----------



## foxgal

ohmisseevee said:


> If I had to pick one takeaway from my "bag journey" from 2019, it's that I prize quality and design above all else - quality of the materials, and both the aesthetic and practicality/usability of the design. I've noticed that my biggest gripes with my bags over the years have been a lack of functionality/organization (lack of pockets is often the biggest culprit) or lack of quality (cheap lining, seams coming out, hardware breaking). Hopefully I can keep reminding myself of this, especially when I see something available "for a good deal" - if it doesn't work for me because I don't like some aspect of it or can't use it the way I want to, I likely will never be able to incorporate the item(s) into my wardrobe.
> 
> Not sure if this will be helpful to you, but my solution for jewelry has actually been to find staple pieces that I don't mind wearing all the time.  (This specifically applies to earrings.)  I am super lazy and always forgot to wear my earrings, even when I had a huge collection, and especially as my metal allergy got worse, I stopped finding it "worth it" to wear jewelry that would leave my ears feeling tender and uncomfortable.
> 
> For my birthday in 2018 I purchased a pair of beautiful amethyst/diamond earrings that have threaded posts and flat backs, so they don't dig or bite into my skin, and made with implant-grade materials. They are simple and beautiful and very 'me' (my favorite color is purple).  I've been wearing these in my original/first lobe piercings and have felt 0 desire to change them out to something else, because they fit me so well and go with all outfits, whether casual or professional/formal.



I so concur with these two points. No matter how trendy or beautiful or lovely a bag is, it’s no use to me unless it’s functional for what I carry and my lifestyle, and of great quality. BUT when will I learn? I have been getting better each year at saying “no” when a bag I’m eyeing doesn’t fit these two boxes. Since my goal is no bags this year, I’d just better stop looking 

And I’m the same on the jewelry front, especially with earrings. I have six piercings total and they all have small huggie hoops or flatback studs in them that I wear 24/7. A great way to have some bling everyday without worrying about it snagging, pulling, getting broken and falling off, etc like can happen with necklaces and bracelets.


----------



## sexycombover

foxgal said:


> I so concur with these two points. No matter how trendy or beautiful or lovely a bag is, it’s no use to me unless it’s functional for what I carry and my lifestyle, and of great quality. BUT when will I learn? I have been getting better each year at saying “no” when a bag I’m eyeing doesn’t fit these two boxes. Since my goal is no bags this year, I’d just better stop looking
> 
> And I’m the same on the jewelry front, especially with earrings. I have six piercings total and they all have small huggie hoops or flatback studs in them that I wear 24/7. A great way to have some bling everyday without worrying about it snagging, pulling, getting broken and falling off, etc like can happen with necklaces and bracelets.



I keep learning this the hard way. In fact, I bought a rogue and literally just sold it at a loss (expensive lesson) because I got caught in how pretty everyone made it look and forgetting about checking for practicality within the context of my lifestyle. But now I won't forget this lesson


----------



## ohmisseevee

foxgal said:


> I so concur with these two points. *No matter how trendy or beautiful or lovely a bag is, it’s no use to me unless it’s functional for what I carry and my lifestyle, and of great quality. *BUT when will I learn? I have been getting better each year at saying “no” when a bag I’m eyeing doesn’t fit these two boxes. Since my goal is no bags this year, I’d just better stop looking
> 
> And I’m the same on the jewelry front, especially with earrings. I have six piercings total and they all have small huggie hoops or flatback studs in them that I wear 24/7. A great way to have some bling everyday without worrying about it snagging, pulling, getting broken and falling off, etc like can happen with necklaces and bracelets.



So true!! And even though I know this and I remind myself of this it's so easy to forget... people in this forum are way too good at taking pictures of their beautiful bags and styling them.

@sexycombover , I actually did the same exact thing - bought a Rogue after checking it out and wowing over all the lovely pieces in the Coach forum.  Luckily, I came to my senses (it was a lovely bag but just didn't really tick all the boxes for bags that I actively use right now) and was able to return it in-store. Phew!

(Also I hope you don't mind me asking, but I'd love to see a picture of your jewelry! I just got my second lobe piercing in my left ear and eventually hope to get a third.  I am always excited to see how creative others are with their piercings!)


----------



## foxgal

@ohmisseevee and @sexycombover LOL...we could start a “bought and ditched Rogue club” - me too!


----------



## foxgal

ohmisseevee said:


> (Also I hope you don't mind me asking, but I'd love to see a picture of your jewelry! I just got my second lobe piercing in my left ear and eventually hope to get a third.  I am always excited to see how creative others are with their piercings!)



This is my left ear, and my right has just the two bottom rose gold hoops. All bought at body jewelry shops in implant grade titanium and cz’s.


----------



## JoRW

I went a bit crazy in 2019 and bought 8 premier designer bags so 2020 is all about restraint! 

Resolution: 

* Max 2 new bags 
* Rotate current bags all the time 
* Make sure my least used bag (Chanel lambskin jumbo) is worn a minimum of 15 times


----------



## tealocean

momasaurus said:


> What a great definition of luxury. I have a financial mantra that includes the phrase "more than enough." When we have more than enough, we are living in luxury!


Thank you! I like your mantra! That is how I feel too.


----------



## ohmisseevee

foxgal said:


> This is my left ear, and my right has just the two bottom rose gold hoops. All bought at body jewelry shops in implant grade titanium and cz’s.
> 
> View attachment 4629921



Your pieces are beautiful!! I love the little hoops.  That's what I'm planning for the (eventually) three lobe piercings on my left ear.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> I just don't get "sparks joy" anyway. *Lots of things spark joy in me*, including artwork in museums. It doesn't mean I need to own this object.
> If i already own the object, it might spark joy with memories or associations, but I still might need to get rid of it, if it's not useful any more.


Yes, exactly.

I've been doing a 10-session course (part of an app I've been using) that is about finding balance in one's life. In the session I listened to yesterday, the instructor suggested looking for things in our lives that bring us joy. But  the examples she gave were teensy little things, like our first cup of coffee in the morning! And when I created my list, I looked back over it and realized that "buying this" and "owning that" where NOWHERE on the list!


----------



## missconvy

ElainePG said:


> Yes, exactly.
> 
> I've been doing a 10-session course (part of an app I've been using) that is about finding balance in one's life. In the session I listened to yesterday, the instructor suggested looking for things in our lives that bring us joy. But  the examples she gave were teensy little things, like our first cup of coffee in the morning! And when I created my list, I looked back over it and realized that "buying this" and "owning that" where NOWHERE on the list!


Mind sharing the app?


----------



## ElainePG

… said:


> Not sure if this will be helpful to you, but my solution for jewelry has actually been to find staple pieces that I don't mind wearing all the time.  (This specifically applies to earrings.)  I am super lazy and always forgot to wear my earrings, even when I had a huge collection, and especially as my metal allergy got worse, I stopped finding it "worth it" to wear jewelry that would leave my ears feeling tender and uncomfortable.
> 
> For my birthday in 2018 I purchased a pair of beautiful amethyst/diamond earrings that have threaded posts and flat backs, so they don't dig or bite into my skin, and made with implant-grade materials. They are simple and beautiful and very 'me' (my favorite color is purple).  I've been wearing these in my original/first lobe piercings and have felt 0 desire to change them out to something else, because they fit me so well and go with all outfits, whether casual or professional/formal.
> 
> Luckily for me, I don't wear much other jewelry due to my movement/fitness of choice (aerial yoga, aerial silks/lyra, and occasionally pole), since I would normally have to remove all of it and, again, being lazy, I've opted to wear nothing instead. The only piece of jewelry that I wear regularly is a thin gold band on my left wrist that is low-profile enough that it doesn't catch in anything, and my fitness tracker, which I wear as a necklace and doesn't look like a fitness tracker at all (it's actually quite pretty).  I can easily re-clip it onto my sports bra if I'm doing something where having it as a necklace is inconvenient or not preferable.


Your earrings sound simply beautiful. And I love that you've made a choice that works well for you, especially with your serious movement/fitness routines.

I don't own any expensive jewelry… I do have one pair of diamond studs, which belonged to DH's grandmother, and they are my only precious gems. They are still in their original setting, which I'm pretty sure is white gold, and I find that I wear them often since they are small, pretty, and comfortable. My other jewelry (earrings, necklaces, bracelets) tend to be one-of-a-kind artist pieces or vintage.

Last year I cleared out a bunch of trivial, unimportant things in my jewelry box that simply weren't worth wearing. Not exactly "junk jewelry," but not exciting. So now I'm down to just the jewelry that I really like, that makes me smile when I put it on because it reminds me of trips that DH and I have taken (like a special silver pendant made by an Inuit artist, from a trip we took to Alaska). All of which is a roundabout way of saying that with 2019 being the year of reducing my jewelry collection, 2020 will be the year of appreciating what I have!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> These are great, Elaine, and so well tailored to your personality. I especially like #1. As for #5, if a new eyeshadow will scratch a temporary itch, that seems like a better fix than buying something actually expensive. *We are supposed to replenish eye makeup anyway, aren't we, to minimize contamination*?


Yes, indeed. There are rules for this all over the Internet. But I have six (SIX!!!) eyeshadow palettes… with backups for two of them, since they have discontinued those colors. So I think I'm set for a while!


----------



## ElainePG

missconvy said:


> Mind sharing the app?


The app is called Insight Timer. Then inside the app there are tons of options, including different types of meditations and different courses. The course I'm currently doing is called "Restoring Balance." The instructor is Zoe Kanat.


----------



## sexycombover

@ohmisseevee and @foxgal we really should form a catch and release club. Hahaha. But seriously. Even now, looking at Rogue photos, I'm like man, these bags are beautiful. And then I also remind myself, man, these bags are effing heavy. Which is the main reason for the release. It made the straps dig into my shoulders. Now I'm evaluating another simple coach bag cause I am part way through my sell 2 bags goal!


----------



## muchstuff

sexycombover said:


> @ohmisseevee and @foxgal we really should form a catch and release club. Hahaha. But seriously. Even now, looking at Rogue photos, I'm like man, these bags are beautiful. And then I also remind myself, man, these bags are effing heavy. Which is the main reason for the release. It made the straps dig into my shoulders. Now I'm evaluating another simple coach bag cause I am part way through my sell 2 bags goal!


Which one?


----------



## sexycombover

muchstuff said:


> Which one?


A central shopper tote in grey. I haven't handled it in person though so this time I will do ample research before buying!


----------



## foxgal

sexycombover said:


> @ohmisseevee and @foxgal we really should form a catch and release club. Hahaha. But seriously. Even now, looking at Rogue photos, I'm like man, these bags are beautiful. And then I also remind myself, man, these bags are effing heavy. Which is the main reason for the release. It made the straps dig into my shoulders. Now I'm evaluating another simple coach bag cause I am part way through my sell 2 bags goal!


Absolutely agree! The Rogue is a beautiful bag and such good quality for the price. But like you, I found putting the two straps together for crossbody made it way too long and the clips dug into my shoulder. A deal-breaker.


----------



## foxgal

ElainePG said:


> All of which is a roundabout way of saying that with 2019 being the year of reducing my jewelry collection, 2020 will be the year of appreciating what I have!



THIS!!!   Reduce and appreciate. It sounds like you’ve got some great unique vintage pieces. Which are great to bring out and enjoy, especially in these days of Insta-influencers. I want to try to not get hyped up on what everyone’s wearing but go counter and do something unique. Or use what I have in new ways to emulate the look without buying new. 

Same goes for bags. So many hit styles these days are remakes of heritage pieces. So why not embrace all the older models we have in the closet!?!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Your earrings sound simply beautiful. And I love that you've made a choice that works well for you, especially with your serious movement/fitness routines.
> 
> I don't own any expensive jewelry… I do have one pair of diamond studs, which belonged to DH's grandmother, and they are my only precious gems. They are still in their original setting, which I'm pretty sure is white gold, and I find that I wear them often since they are small, pretty, and comfortable. My other jewelry (earrings, necklaces, bracelets) tend to be one-of-a-kind artist pieces or vintage.
> 
> Last year I cleared out a bunch of trivial, unimportant things in my jewelry box that simply weren't worth wearing. Not exactly "junk jewelry," but not exciting. So now I'm down to just the jewelry that I really like, that makes me smile when I put it on because it reminds me of trips that DH and I have taken (like a special silver pendant made by an Inuit artist, from a trip we took to Alaska). All of which is a roundabout way of saying that with 2019 being the year of reducing my jewelry collection, 2020 will be the year of appreciating what I have!


That sounds perfect! 
We should all appreciate what we already have so much more than we do!


----------



## ElainePG

foxgal said:


> THIS!!!   Reduce and appreciate. It sounds like you’ve got some great unique vintage pieces. Which are great to bring out and enjoy, especially in these days of Insta-influencers. *I want to try to not get hyped up on what everyone’s wearing but go counter and do something unique. Or use what I have in new ways to emulate the look without buying new. *
> 
> Same goes for bags. So many hit styles these days are remakes of heritage pieces. So why not embrace all the older models we have in the closet!?!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> That sounds perfect!
> *We should all appreciate what we already have so much more than we do!*


Work in progress… but I'm trying!!!


----------



## muchstuff

In the spirit of keeping only what works for me I've found four more bags to rehome! It's a start. But man it's hard to sell pretty things...


----------



## More bags

eggtartapproved said:


> WOW! We’re entering a new decade, and it feels so surreal!
> 
> For those who have been part of this thread since the beginning, so much has changed since my original goal to stop buying more, and simply enjoy what I already owned. My first couple years were terrible fails but I also had successes - thank you, to all who supported me over the years, and continue to do so even though my posts have been sporadic over the last couple of years. I say this every year, but I’m so thankful that this thread has turned into a community of positive support for everyone that’s a part of it, whether it’s just to say hi, or get into the spirit of shopping less, or just fine tuning our collections; it’s been a real pleasure having old and new members ❤️
> 
> For 2020, I’m truly trying to go for a no shop year except to replace staple wardrobe items. I’ve spent 2019 without spending any money on bags (although I was gifted a couple) and only purchased one SLG. 2019 was also the first year I’ve ever been able to stay within my yearly clothing budget and I feel so content that I’m ready to ‘go for the gold’! Most of what I purchased in 2019 were items to replace what was getting worn out or gaps in my wardrobe - while I’m allowing myself to replace items, I don’t foresee I’ll be doing too much of it except for a pair of black work flats which I’m not in a rush to replace until I find the right pair, along with a pair of blue jeans (which for the last couple of months I’ve just been trying to wear something else and it seems to be working ok).
> 
> Again, I’ll have a no spend year for bags and SLGs and in fact, this year my goal is to SELL and start to offload my collection. I’ve spent the last couple months of 2019 being able to just carry a large pouch or crossbody for work, or totes and backpacks at the start of the week when I lug my gym stuff to work. I’m enjoying the freedom of bringing less with me and don’t see a need for a lot of my bigger bags. This will be a slow process but hey, we all gotta start somewhere!
> 
> Wishing everyone a fantastic year and decade ahead with all your endeavours in life ❤️
> 
> What are your goals this year? Bag related, or otherwise.


Thanks for continuing the thread eggtartapproved. Best wishes on your 2020 no spend year! 



Rhl2987 said:


> Hello! I've been missing since a bit before my daughter was born back in April. I can't believe she's 8 months old now. Time truly flies. I have been home with her this entire time, and was in school for a few months before that, so I've spent so much time shopping. This was truly an incredible year with purchases and I will never repeat it again. I sold 8 H bags, some of which I purchased just this year, and picked up 4. I also bought 2 Chanel bags and my first 5 pieces of VCA jewelry, which I'm able to wear almost everyday. I also got my first 5 Chanel jackets, one vintage and 2 on sale, and a number of pairs of shoes.
> 
> Moving forward I've decided to buy nearly all of my clothing and shoes from ethical and sustainable brands, or used. I will make an exception whenever I find an exceptional piece, but that will be for a maximum of 6 items per year. Once I find a job, I'll be looking at places like Everlane for any additional work items I need. I'm not 100% decided on what to do about H bags. I think that if I receive the right offers, I will still get them. I am most interested in their scarves right now, but will have to thoughtfully add to my scarf collection.
> 
> I listed 6 pairs of shoes for sale a few weeks ago and have already sold 3 pairs. I'll continue to sell as I discover what I'm not using and loving in my collection.
> 
> I think my biggest resolution is to not feel guilty about what I'm buying, which means buying less than I do right now. I have never done well sticking to a budget, but I want to try to do that once I find the right job and figure out the lifestyle that makes sense for our family. I also want to stay present in this thread, even if I'm not caught up on every post because things move so quickly here! Happy to be back!


Congratulations on the arrival of your baby girl and welcome back!



Sparkletastic said:


> I did well last year and met my goals. So this year it’s continued focus on buying mindfully as I continue to add my collection.
> 
> 1. _Sell 2 bags_
> 2. _Buy no more than 4 bags and 1 SLG_
> 3. _100% success rate on purchases_
> 4. _Wear my least used bags at least 10 times each:_
> •  Dior Ltd Ed. Cream & Gold Diorama
> •  Chanel Dark Grey Lamb Jumbo Flap
> •  Dior Silver Microcannage Diorama
> •  Chanel 13c Red Lamb Jumbo Flap
> 
> Wishing each of you a great bag year in 2020!


Great job on achieving your 2019 goals Sparkle!



sexycombover said:


> Congrats! I'm also a newish mom and the guilt thing is real!
> 
> 
> My goals in 2020:
> - sell at least 2 bags
> - use all my existing bags
> - only buy a bag if goal 1 is reached
> - focus on building retirement and college funds instead of frivolity
> - spend less than $700 on frivolous items for the entire year, although I will not count spending what I make via sales since technically I spent that money previously already
> - every time I have an urge to buy something frivolous, put $50 into a charity jar instead and donate that at the end of the year
> - focus on one in one out, not adding net new
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone. We can do this!


Congratulations on being a newish mom, so much growth for both mom and baby in the first year! The charity jar idea is interesting. 



tenKrat said:


> I bought several more bags than I had planned to in 2019, but I have no regrets. I love them all. I did meet my goal of rotating bags much more frequently.
> 
> 2020 goals:
> - Buy fewer bags (I’ll allow one per quarter, max. But, I will shoot for less!)
> - Continue rotating my bags every two days
> - Read more books!  (I have two tall stacks on my nightstand, plus more on my Kindle, to read.  It will be fun!  )
> 
> Let’s conquer 2020!


Great job on rotating your bags - you have beautiful bags tenKrat. I am nodding about the books, in fact, that is my handle on a book site, read more books!  Please feel free to share any good titles you come across throughout the year.


----------



## More bags

Annabel Lee said:


> My 2020 goal is just to make sure that I keep a collection that works for me. To that end, my goals are:
> 
> No settling.
> 
> 
> No buying/keeping bags that will cannibalize wears from others.
> Because I have a lot of dressier bags, even day-to-night ones, I don't want to buy any in that category (though I do have a red clutch on my wishlist).
> 
> While I'm not going to say one-in, one-out, I really don't want my collection of 65 bags to be any larger. So any ins need to be a really thoughtful choice, and that will likely mean that something else is going out in its stead, even if not immediately.
> 
> I have at least one bag I'd like to part with. Unfortunately the resale value is really awful, so it'll likely wind up being a gift.
> 
> Last, I'm doing a no-extra-spending challenge in January to make sure I'm enjoying my collection and taking careful stock of what I already own.


Great goals Annabel Lee. Best wishes on your January no extra spend challenge!



ohmisseevee said:


> TLDR; My 2020 goals are:
> + to buy no more than ONE new handbag for the year, and any more contingent on also moving one piece out
> + to add no more than TWO new SLGs to my collection, and any more contingent on also moving one piece out from my current collection
> + to enjoy my relatively new collection of handbags and SLGs, and use everything at least once during the year
> + do more research to figure out what my "holy grail" bag is - I believe this will be an H Bolide, but I haven't yet looked into the leathers, sizes, or colorways to figure out what will be my 'perfect' bag
> 
> Long version:


Great 2020 goals. I have a Bolide 31 - I love its beauty and how functional it is for my lifestyle. When you’re ready, there is a wonderful Ode to the Bolide thread with tons of pics.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> I posted on the 2019 thread two goals -
> 1) To reduce my purchases of H scarves, and to be serious about selling the ones I’m not wearing. Lose the sales goggles!
> 2) I will try to curb my ‘Ooo pretty! Let’s get it!’ tendencies. No more getting shanghaied by some gorgeous pink lining, or fabulous leather - I’m going to think about Whatever Beautiful Purse That Throws Itself At Me for an as yet undetermined amount of time. Hopefully giving myself time to come to my senses and realize that I really don’t need it.
> Adding these too:
> 3) Keep the weight off. Keep exercising.
> 4) Read at least 15 books this year.
> 
> Caveats - if I should find a grail bag - like a Rouge H Box Kelly 32 in the perfect combination of price and condition - it’s okay to get it. I won’t feel bad about purchasing something if I truly love it and will use it!


 Rouge H Box Kelly 32


----------



## More bags

lynne_ross said:


> For 2020, I want to
> A) keep to my 1 in 1 out (of similar value) rule. I did not fully accomplished this in 2019 since I bought 2 Hermes bags but only sold 1 Hermes bag so far (2nd in at consignment), but that is more because H bags take awhile to sell. I also sold a bal bag, ands ton of jewelry. So feel good about that.  I am finding it harder and harder to pick a bag to sell before purchasing a new, which I think is good and means I love my current bags!
> B) track my bag usuage so I can see what I am not using and then decide if I neeeed certain bags or time to sell.


Well done on your sales, especially the jewelry!



papertiger said:


> *I prefer 'don't settle' to 'sparks joy' personally.*
> 
> Sparking joy sounds so transient to me. Who knows what mood I'm in or why it sparks joy? Could be because it's become the latest status symbol. Reminds me of all those poor ladies that bought a Birkin or a K even when it wasn't a great colour or size for them just for the privilege of buying a sought after bag at H and not wanting to upset their SA etc. I think they caught up in the sparking joy too much LOL. Not settling appeals to the inner core me and longterm satisfaction. Better to think about what you really want and then find it than let our emotions be dictated to by a 'thing'.
> 
> I also think that's where this whole 'I don't reach for it therefore it's bad' thing comes from. If something 'made us buy it' we need to honour that too or look at our own neg patterns and not just blame the thing itself.


I appreciate this comment about not settling!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> My "shopping my closet" goals for 2020:
> 
> 1. I say this every year, but I really do feel "bag content"! (And then I buy a bag. Or two.) So this year I won't make any silly promises to myself. If a bag catches my eye, I'll seriously consider it _within the context of my collection_.
> 2. I will also be putting my bag collection under a high-power microscope… I have three bags that may not be perfect for me any more. In line with @papertiger 's point about not settling, I plan to be in "love it or list it" mode with each of these bags at some point this year.
> 3. I adore my collection of Hermès scarves, and I've honed it down to just the colors & designs that flatter me. I doubt I'll be buying anything new this year (though who knows what I'll find on the resale market???) but if something comes along in the F/W2020 season that lights up my brain, there's certainly a little corner for it. (Besides, scarves don't take up much room.)
> 4. I absolutely do *not* need any new jewelry. In fact, my goal is to be better about wearing the jewelry I own. Switching out earrings, f'rinstance, instead of wearing the same pair for five days in a row out of sheer laziness.
> 5. I also don't need any perfume, makeup, or shoes. All of which tend to tempt me when I'm stressed. It's just so easy, when the day has been ugly, to go online to Sephora and buy a pretty new eye shadow. Gotta stop that!
> 6. Finally, as for clothes, I'm definitely in good shape for fall/winter, but I need some spring/summer tops in colors that suit me (per my color analysis last year). As soon as spring clothes become available, I plan to pounce… and NOT wait for things to go on sale in late summer!


I also love the consideration of an addition within the context of your collection - good point. Well done on scarves and jewelry, too! It can be easy to hide a few extras there because they don’t take up much space.



sexycombover said:


> Go ladies! Everyone has some great insight and goals.
> 
> Not sure if any of you are already finding it a challenge to keep to your goals, but I started finding strategies from others.
> 
> YouTube:
> Audrey Coyne - one of my current faves. She talks a lot about capsule wardrobes and shopping your own closet.
> 
> General tips I've learned through others and trial by error:
> - I have a wishlist now that I revisit weekly where I add and remove stuff. The idea is do I like something as a fad or do I actually like it. By regularly evaluating it, I can see what stands the test of time
> - reminding myself of my spend goal every time I end up on a shopping website
> - turning your coat hanger on pieces you wear when you wear them so that you see at the end of the season what got no wears
> - does this item look anything like my existing items. If yes, which do I like better? I can only own one


I like Audrey Coyne, too, except for one of her old videos where she said she only needed 6 bags!


----------



## More bags

ohmisseevee said:


> So true. I've realized that bags I've purchased on impulse because they were discounted or when I read about how much someone else liked it, are usually the ones that don't end up working for me. I've already given away / donated a few of those, some from a few years ago and that I haven't used since the first year I purchased them!
> 
> I am glad I was able to send them onwards to new homes where they will be loved and used.
> 
> If I had to pick one takeaway from my "bag journey" from 2019, it's that I prize quality and design above all else - quality of the materials, and both the aesthetic and practicality/usability of the design. I've noticed that my biggest gripes with my bags over the years have been a lack of functionality/organization (lack of pockets is often the biggest culprit) or lack of quality (cheap lining, seams coming out, hardware breaking). Hopefully I can keep reminding myself of this, especially when I see something available "for a good deal" - if it doesn't work for me because I don't like some aspect of it or can't use it the way I want to, I likely will never be able to incorporate the item(s) into my wardrobe.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if this will be helpful to you, but my solution for jewelry has actually been to find staple pieces that I don't mind wearing all the time.  (This specifically applies to earrings.)  I am super lazy and always forgot to wear my earrings, even when I had a huge collection, and especially as my metal allergy got worse, I stopped finding it "worth it" to wear jewelry that would leave my ears feeling tender and uncomfortable.
> 
> For my birthday in 2018 I purchased a pair of beautiful amethyst/diamond earrings that have threaded posts and flat backs, so they don't dig or bite into my skin, and made with implant-grade materials. They are simple and beautiful and very 'me' (my favorite color is purple).  I've been wearing these in my original/first lobe piercings and have felt 0 desire to change them out to something else, because they fit me so well and go with all outfits, whether casual or professional/formal.
> 
> Luckily for me, I don't wear much other jewelry due to my movement/fitness of choice (aerial yoga, aerial silks/lyra, and occasionally pole), since I would normally have to remove all of it and, again, being lazy, I've opted to wear nothing instead. The only piece of jewelry that I wear regularly is a thin gold band on my left wrist that is low-profile enough that it doesn't catch in anything, and my fitness tracker, which I wear as a necklace and doesn't look like a fitness tracker at all (it's actually quite pretty).  I can easily re-clip it onto my sports bra if I'm doing something where having it as a necklace is inconvenient or not preferable.


Your 2018 birthday earrings sound gorgeous!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> The app is called Insight Timer. Then inside the app there are tons of options, including different types of meditations and different courses. The course I'm currently doing is called "Restoring Balance." The instructor is Zoe Kanat.


This app and course sounds interesting Elaine. I hope your recovery is going well.


----------



## TankerToad

Hiya Paper!! Is this your thread ?
It moves fast- ok so last year I popped on a thread like this and made some goals and I can honestly say that last year was an epic fail in any sense of keeping to the limits I set-
What I did do was start writing down what I bought/acquired  and that was eye opening and helpful to organize and prioritize and reflect on the last 12 months.
Had some  big moments in 2019 with an anniversary and 2 weddings and business and social events and a lot of travel that led to acquiring to meet those moments.
It was a year of professional and personal milestones- a wave that can carry me forward.
No regrets (and I did let go of a number things)
Would like to just see if this year can be calmer, less frantic and really and truly try to power down a few notches and take the time enjoy what I have -
There is, of course,  a short list and 2 things in the pipeline, but otherwise really want to be more focused and strategic in 2020.


----------



## More bags

Warning - purse nerd alert, long post
*December Update and 2019 Year End Stats*

Carried 16 bags in December 2019
Read 39 books in 2019
Maintained 1 in 1 out policy on bags in 2019
*Dec Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out

*2019 Year End Stats*
Bags - 2 in, 2 out
SLGs - 3 in, 4 out

*2019 Top 11 Bags, by Usage*

Hermes Evelyne III PM, Etoupe - 40
Gucci Soho Disco, Black - 37
Chanel Reissue 226, Black - 36
Hermes Bolide 31, Etain - 35
Chanel Reissue 226, Red - 25
Chanel Coco (Lizard) Handle Small, Burgundy - 24
Chanel Reissue Camera bag, Silver Metallic - 22
Hermes Garden Party 36, Rouge H - 21
Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22, Bleu Sapphire/Bleu Izmir - 21
Chanel WOC, black - 21
Longchamp Le Pliage, Gun Metal - 21
*2019 Colours, by Usage*

Black - 123
Grey/Silver - 118
Red/Burgundy - 84
Blue - 36
*Goals and Habits*

The guiding principles I declared back in the 2017 version of this thread,
*2017 Goals/Habits*
I created a general set of goals for my bags/SLGs and overall closet. No planned acquisitions, no ban, enjoy what I have, mindful purchases are okay.

Edit my belongings to what I love, use or find beautiful
Use and enjoy with gratitude what I choose to keep, shop my closet (I think I got this from someone on this thread, @bakeacookie, was it you?)
Reduce my possessions, I have enough
Be selective, thoughtful and mindful for things I purchase
30 day delayed gratification list
1 in 1 or more out
*2020 Goals/Habits*

Practice a “no settling” philosophy, per @Annabel Lee and @papertiger
Edit my belongings to what I love, use and find beautiful
Use and enjoy what I choose to keep, shop my closet
Reduce my possessions, I have enough
Be selective, thoughtful and mindful for things I purchase
Continue tracking my wears of bags (since 2014), clothing, shoes and jewelry (since 2015)
Continue to put perceived wants on a 30 Day Delayed Gratification List
Continue practicing a 1 in 1 or more out policy
Review and assess wardrobe adds (bags, SLGs, jewelry, clothing and shoes) throughout the year and at year end for frequency of use (were they good purchases or was I wearing sales goggles?)
Remember this quote which I have at the top of my 30 Day Delayed Gratification List, “Do not spoil what you have by desiring what you have not; remember that what you now have was once among the things you only hoped for” - Epicurus or as @diane278 simply stated on her thread, “Remember when you wanted what you currently have.”
The above methods may not work for everyone, they work for me at this stage of life. My goal is to have a well edited collection of bags that work for my lifestyle, that I love and use regularly. I use and enjoy with gratitude what I choose to keep and continue shopping my closet.

Happy new year to my pocket friends and good luck with all of your 2020 goals!


----------



## More bags

@Cookiefiend do I recall you mentioned in the 2019 thread that you released your Mulberry Blossom tote? Good job in editing your collection - I loved the colour of that bag.


----------



## Rhl2987

TankerToad said:


> Hiya Paper!! Is this your thread ?
> It moves fast- ok so last year I popped on a thread like this and made some goals and I can honestly say that last year was an epic fail in any sense of keeping to the limits I set-
> What I did do was start writing down what I bought/acquired  and that was eye opening and helpful to organize and prioritize and reflect on the last 12 months.
> Had some  big moments in 2019 with an anniversary and 2 weddings and business and social events and a lot of travel that led to acquiring to meet those moments.
> It was a year of professional and personal milestones- a wave that can carry me forward.
> No regrets (and I did let go of a number things)
> Would like to just see if this year can be calmer, less frantic and really and truly try to power down a few notches and take the time enjoy what I have -
> There is, of course,  a short list and 2 things in the pipeline, but otherwise really want to be more focused and strategic in 2020.


I love your message about being “less frantic” and trying to “power down a few notches.” That really resonates with me. But it sounds like your purchases celebrated wonderful milestones and travel last year and that is great! I, too, set goals that I absolutely smashed quite early on. I want to make 2020 a better year!


----------



## Rhl2987

More bags said:


> Warning - purse nerd alert, long post
> *December Update and 2019 Year End Stats*
> 
> Carried 16 bags in December 2019
> Read 39 books in 2019
> Maintained 1 in 1 out policy on bags in 2019
> *Dec Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *2019 Year End Stats*
> Bags - 2 in, 2 out
> SLGs - 3 in, 4 out
> 
> *2019 Top 11 Bags, by Usage*
> 
> Hermes Evelyne III PM, Etoupe - 40
> Gucci Soho Disco, Black - 37
> Chanel Reissue 226, Black - 36
> Hermes Bolide 31, Etain - 35
> Chanel Reissue 226, Red - 25
> Chanel Coco (Lizard) Handle Small, Burgundy - 24
> Chanel Reissue Camera bag, Silver Metallic - 22
> Hermes Garden Party 36, Rouge H - 21
> Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22, Bleu Sapphire/Bleu Izmir - 21
> Chanel WOC, black - 21
> Longchamp Le Pliage, Gun Metal - 21
> *2019 Colours, by Usage*
> 
> Black - 123
> Grey/Silver - 118
> Red/Burgundy - 84
> Blue - 36
> *Goals and Habits*
> 
> The guiding principles I declared back in the 2017 version of this thread,
> *2017 Goals/Habits*
> I created a general set of goals for my bags/SLGs and overall closet. No planned acquisitions, no ban, enjoy what I have, mindful purchases are okay.
> 
> Edit my belongings to what I love, use or find beautiful
> Use and enjoy with gratitude what I choose to keep, shop my closet (I think I got this from someone on this thread, @bakeacookie, was it you?)
> Reduce my possessions, I have enough
> Be selective, thoughtful and mindful for things I purchase
> 30 day delayed gratification list
> 1 in 1 or more out
> *2020 Goals/Habits*
> 
> Practice a “no settling” philosophy, per @Annabel Lee and @papertiger
> Edit my belongings to what I love, use and find beautiful
> Use and enjoy what I choose to keep, shop my closet
> Reduce my possessions, I have enough
> Be selective, thoughtful and mindful for things I purchase
> Continue tracking my wears of bags (since 2014), clothing, shoes and jewelry (since 2015)
> Continue to put perceived wants on a 30 Day Delayed Gratification List
> Continue practicing a 1 in 1 or more out policy
> Review and assess wardrobe adds (bags, SLGs, jewelry, clothing and shoes) throughout the year and at year end for frequency of use (were they good purchases or was I wearing sales goggles?)
> Remember this quote which I have at the top of my 30 Day Delayed Gratification List, “Do not spoil what you have by desiring what you have not; remember that what you now have was once among the things you only hoped for” - Epicurus or as @diane278 simply stated on her thread, “Remember when you wanted what you currently have.”
> The above methods may not work for everyone, they work for me at this stage of life. My goal is to have a well edited collection of bags that work for my lifestyle, that I love and use regularly. I use and enjoy with gratitude what I choose to keep and continue shopping my closet.
> 
> Happy new year to my pocket friends and good luck with all of your 2020 goals!


This is so thoughtful and so wise. I hope to emulate many of your 2020 goals. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Warning - purse nerd alert, long post
> *December Update and 2019 Year End Stats*
> 
> Carried 16 bags in December 2019
> Read 39 books in 2019
> Maintained 1 in 1 out policy on bags in 2019
> *Dec Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *2019 Year End Stats*
> Bags - 2 in, 2 out
> SLGs - 3 in, 4 out
> 
> *2019 Top 11 Bags, by Usage*
> 
> Hermes Evelyne III PM, Etoupe - 40
> Gucci Soho Disco, Black - 37
> Chanel Reissue 226, Black - 36
> Hermes Bolide 31, Etain - 35
> Chanel Reissue 226, Red - 25
> Chanel Coco (Lizard) Handle Small, Burgundy - 24
> Chanel Reissue Camera bag, Silver Metallic - 22
> Hermes Garden Party 36, Rouge H - 21
> Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22, Bleu Sapphire/Bleu Izmir - 21
> Chanel WOC, black - 21
> Longchamp Le Pliage, Gun Metal - 21
> *2019 Colours, by Usage*
> 
> Black - 123
> Grey/Silver - 118
> Red/Burgundy - 84
> Blue - 36
> *Goals and Habits*
> 
> The guiding principles I declared back in the 2017 version of this thread,
> *2017 Goals/Habits*
> I created a general set of goals for my bags/SLGs and overall closet. No planned acquisitions, no ban, enjoy what I have, mindful purchases are okay.
> 
> Edit my belongings to what I love, use or find beautiful
> Use and enjoy with gratitude what I choose to keep, shop my closet (I think I got this from someone on this thread, @bakeacookie, was it you?)
> Reduce my possessions, I have enough
> Be selective, thoughtful and mindful for things I purchase
> 30 day delayed gratification list
> 1 in 1 or more out
> *2020 Goals/Habits*
> 
> Practice a “no settling” philosophy, per @Annabel Lee and @papertiger
> Edit my belongings to what I love, use and find beautiful
> Use and enjoy what I choose to keep, shop my closet
> Reduce my possessions, I have enough
> Be selective, thoughtful and mindful for things I purchase
> Continue tracking my wears of bags (since 2014), clothing, shoes and jewelry (since 2015)
> Continue to put perceived wants on a 30 Day Delayed Gratification List
> Continue practicing a 1 in 1 or more out policy
> Review and assess wardrobe adds (bags, SLGs, jewelry, clothing and shoes) throughout the year and at year end for frequency of use (were they good purchases or was I wearing sales goggles?)
> Remember this quote which I have at the top of my 30 Day Delayed Gratification List, “Do not spoil what you have by desiring what you have not; remember that what you now have was once among the things you only hoped for” - Epicurus or as @diane278 simply stated on her thread, “Remember when you wanted what you currently have.”
> The above methods may not work for everyone, they work for me at this stage of life. My goal is to have a well edited collection of bags that work for my lifestyle, that I love and use regularly. I use and enjoy with gratitude what I choose to keep and continue shopping my closet.
> 
> Happy new year to my pocket friends and good luck with all of your 2020 goals!


You are my kind of nerd. I love this. I never analyzed my usage by color but I can easily check my tick marks as I list them by color groups.  It is a great idea.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Yes, exactly.
> 
> I've been doing a 10-session course (part of an app I've been using) that is about finding balance in one's life. In the session I listened to yesterday, the instructor suggested looking for things in our lives that bring us joy. But  the examples she gave were teensy little things, like our first cup of coffee in the morning! And when I created my list, I looked back over it and realized that "buying this" and "owning that" where NOWHERE on the list!


Awesome! Can you please PM me about this app? EDIT: thanks for sharing and I will check it out.


----------



## lynne_ross

More bags said:


> Warning - purse nerd alert, long post
> *December Update and 2019 Year End Stats*
> 
> Carried 16 bags in December 2019
> Read 39 books in 2019
> Maintained 1 in 1 out policy on bags in 2019
> *Dec Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *2019 Year End Stats*
> Bags - 2 in, 2 out
> SLGs - 3 in, 4 out
> 
> *2019 Top 11 Bags, by Usage*
> 
> Hermes Evelyne III PM, Etoupe - 40
> Gucci Soho Disco, Black - 37
> Chanel Reissue 226, Black - 36
> Hermes Bolide 31, Etain - 35
> Chanel Reissue 226, Red - 25
> Chanel Coco (Lizard) Handle Small, Burgundy - 24
> Chanel Reissue Camera bag, Silver Metallic - 22
> Hermes Garden Party 36, Rouge H - 21
> Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22, Bleu Sapphire/Bleu Izmir - 21
> Chanel WOC, black - 21
> Longchamp Le Pliage, Gun Metal - 21
> *2019 Colours, by Usage*
> 
> Black - 123
> Grey/Silver - 118
> Red/Burgundy - 84
> Blue - 36
> *Goals and Habits*
> 
> The guiding principles I declared back in the 2017 version of this thread,
> *2017 Goals/Habits*
> I created a general set of goals for my bags/SLGs and overall closet. No planned acquisitions, no ban, enjoy what I have, mindful purchases are okay.
> 
> Edit my belongings to what I love, use or find beautiful
> Use and enjoy with gratitude what I choose to keep, shop my closet (I think I got this from someone on this thread, @bakeacookie, was it you?)
> Reduce my possessions, I have enough
> Be selective, thoughtful and mindful for things I purchase
> 30 day delayed gratification list
> 1 in 1 or more out
> *2020 Goals/Habits*
> 
> Practice a “no settling” philosophy, per @Annabel Lee and @papertiger
> Edit my belongings to what I love, use and find beautiful
> Use and enjoy what I choose to keep, shop my closet
> Reduce my possessions, I have enough
> Be selective, thoughtful and mindful for things I purchase
> Continue tracking my wears of bags (since 2014), clothing, shoes and jewelry (since 2015)
> Continue to put perceived wants on a 30 Day Delayed Gratification List
> Continue practicing a 1 in 1 or more out policy
> Review and assess wardrobe adds (bags, SLGs, jewelry, clothing and shoes) throughout the year and at year end for frequency of use (were they good purchases or was I wearing sales goggles?)
> Remember this quote which I have at the top of my 30 Day Delayed Gratification List, “Do not spoil what you have by desiring what you have not; remember that what you now have was once among the things you only hoped for” - Epicurus or as @diane278 simply stated on her thread, “Remember when you wanted what you currently have.”
> The above methods may not work for everyone, they work for me at this stage of life. My goal is to have a well edited collection of bags that work for my lifestyle, that I love and use regularly. I use and enjoy with gratitude what I choose to keep and continue shopping my closet.
> 
> Happy new year to my pocket friends and good luck with all of your 2020 goals!


Great job and post! You post, stats, tracking are what I aspire to! 
Which reminds me to start tracking since we are already into Jan! Do you find the jewelry and shoes tracking helpful? I have paired down my jewelry a lot in 2019 to very select number of high end pieces, and I know I use what I have. But shoes...for sure I don’t use my shoes and I buy too many...


----------



## foxgal

@More bags - What a great idea to keep track of what you use. Really shows preferences and what works best to help guide decision-making! 

For the past few years I’ve been keeping an annual list of what I think I “need” (have to use quotes because we any of us really “need” it?) with my discretionary spending budget and edit it as purchases are made. But More bags’ tracking takes this much further! I love it - thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> Warning - purse nerd alert, long post
> *December Update and 2019 Year End Stats*
> 
> Carried 16 bags in December 2019
> Read 39 books in 2019
> Maintained 1 in 1 out policy on bags in 2019
> *Dec Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *2019 Year End Stats*
> Bags - 2 in, 2 out
> SLGs - 3 in, 4 out
> 
> *2019 Top 11 Bags, by Usage*
> 
> Hermes Evelyne III PM, Etoupe - 40
> Gucci Soho Disco, Black - 37
> Chanel Reissue 226, Black - 36
> Hermes Bolide 31, Etain - 35
> Chanel Reissue 226, Red - 25
> Chanel Coco (Lizard) Handle Small, Burgundy - 24
> Chanel Reissue Camera bag, Silver Metallic - 22
> Hermes Garden Party 36, Rouge H - 21
> Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22, Bleu Sapphire/Bleu Izmir - 21
> Chanel WOC, black - 21
> Longchamp Le Pliage, Gun Metal - 21
> *2019 Colours, by Usage*
> 
> Black - 123
> Grey/Silver - 118
> Red/Burgundy - 84
> Blue - 36
> *Goals and Habits*
> 
> The guiding principles I declared back in the 2017 version of this thread,
> *2017 Goals/Habits*
> I created a general set of goals for my bags/SLGs and overall closet. No planned acquisitions, no ban, enjoy what I have, mindful purchases are okay.
> 
> Edit my belongings to what I love, use or find beautiful
> Use and enjoy with gratitude what I choose to keep, shop my closet (I think I got this from someone on this thread, @bakeacookie, was it you?)
> Reduce my possessions, I have enough
> Be selective, thoughtful and mindful for things I purchase
> 30 day delayed gratification list
> 1 in 1 or more out
> *2020 Goals/Habits*
> 
> Practice a “no settling” philosophy, per @Annabel Lee and @papertiger
> Edit my belongings to what I love, use and find beautiful
> Use and enjoy what I choose to keep, shop my closet
> Reduce my possessions, I have enough
> Be selective, thoughtful and mindful for things I purchase
> Continue tracking my wears of bags (since 2014), clothing, shoes and jewelry (since 2015)
> Continue to put perceived wants on a 30 Day Delayed Gratification List
> Continue practicing a 1 in 1 or more out policy
> Review and assess wardrobe adds (bags, SLGs, jewelry, clothing and shoes) throughout the year and at year end for frequency of use (were they good purchases or was I wearing sales goggles?)
> Remember this quote which I have at the top of my 30 Day Delayed Gratification List, “Do not spoil what you have by desiring what you have not; remember that what you now have was once among the things you only hoped for” - Epicurus or as @diane278 simply stated on her thread, “Remember when you wanted what you currently have.”
> The above methods may not work for everyone, they work for me at this stage of life. My goal is to have a well edited collection of bags that work for my lifestyle, that I love and use regularly. I use and enjoy with gratitude what I choose to keep and continue shopping my closet.
> 
> Happy new year to my pocket friends and good luck with all of your 2020 goals!


What an excellent post - I hope you don’t mind that I’ve taken a screen shot and I’m going to use it as my lock screen so that i see it every day! 
These are fabulous goals/habits. 


More bags said:


> @Cookiefiend do I recall you mentioned in the 2019 thread that you released your Mulberry Blossom tote? Good job in editing your collection - I loved the colour of that bag.


I did let it go - like you, I loved the color and the leather was just incredible, but the shoulder drop was just too short for comfortable carrying. I was always on the fence about it, but the last time I carried it (I think in October or November?) I knew it was time. I’m grateful it sold and I hope the new owner loves it.


----------



## TankerToad

Rhl2987 said:


> I love your message about being “less frantic” and trying to “power down a few notches.” That really resonates with me. But it sounds like your purchases celebrated wonderful milestones and travel last year and that is great! I, too, set goals that I absolutely smashed quite early on. I want to make 2020 a better year!


Sounds as though we are kindred spirits - we can keep each other company this year 2020 as we try to do better.
The intention is there but the spirit is easily distracted - at least my spirit is. 
We will do better. We have a little pact now


----------



## Mulberrygal

Annabel Lee said:


> I hear you! I'm pretty good about cleaning things out that I don't use anymore, but we moved from a small house to a big one, and with so much closet space, it's really easy to get carried away and keep ALLTHETHINGS. This is not the best approach to keeping a workable wardrobe, and my issue now is inadvertently buying things that potentially steal wears from others. I've been tracking wears on everything in my closet, which really helps.
> 
> 
> FWIW, I think your shopping process is one a lot of people share. I really appreciate your openness on it.





whateve said:


> Years ago we moved from a huge house to a smaller one. Our closets were full as soon as we moved in. The kids have moved out, and I have expanded into their rooms. One is a craft/sewing room, one is used for storage, and the other is my purse room. Next month they are all coming to visit at the same time, and I have to clean out all these rooms and find space, at least temporarily, for all the stuff I put in their rooms, as well as the garage which is half full of boxes for my sales.
> 
> Some of the stuff that I have stored is stuff I kept from their childhoods. I didn't want to throw their things away without giving them a chance to see if they wanted it.



Yes I was the same when we moved to a bigger house, we've loads of cupboards (and a walk in attic ) but beware they soon fill up  The more you have, the more "stuff" you keep! When my son moved out, I expanded even more, all our many cupboards, drawers, wardrobes and attic are full  I've been busy trying to clear them for the past two years so we can downsize now,  what we have is way too big for the two of us, time consuming to keep clean, look after and costly to run. It's funny how quickly you seem to go from wanting more space to less and you just don't see it coming, even the garden's is way too big now.

We've not entertained for years, my preference is to go out now so what would suit us well is a studio apartment with a small outside patio area and a beach opposite  I'm working on it!

I love my bags but I've been trying to reduce them to a workable collection. I'm down to 20 now (from a lot more) which for some is not many and others a lot..........it's personal to each of us. I don't use 20 now I'm not employed and there are some I've never used.which definitely need to go but it's hard! 

I've not counted my scarves  but planning to! I've sold a few last year but not many.

Purses and wallets I've almost got under control. I sold off several large ones last year as I travel much lighter as I walk most places now. I purchased three small coin/card wallets and they're ideal as fit into my smaller cross body bags.

I'm planning to work out my stats for last year. It's good to have a place to declare them.......then hopefully I can look back on my progress 

As I've got older "less stuff and more journeys" is what I'm all about and where I'm going


----------



## Mulberrygal

More bags said:


> Warning - purse nerd alert, long post
> *December Update and 2019 Year End Stats*
> 
> Carried 16 bags in December 2019
> Read 39 books in 2019
> Maintained 1 in 1 out policy on bags in 2019
> *Dec Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *2019 Year End Stats*
> Bags - 2 in, 2 out
> SLGs - 3 in, 4 out
> 
> *2019 Top 11 Bags, by Usage*
> 
> Hermes Evelyne III PM, Etoupe - 40
> Gucci Soho Disco, Black - 37
> Chanel Reissue 226, Black - 36
> Hermes Bolide 31, Etain - 35
> Chanel Reissue 226, Red - 25
> Chanel Coco (Lizard) Handle Small, Burgundy - 24
> Chanel Reissue Camera bag, Silver Metallic - 22
> Hermes Garden Party 36, Rouge H - 21
> Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22, Bleu Sapphire/Bleu Izmir - 21
> Chanel WOC, black - 21
> Longchamp Le Pliage, Gun Metal - 21
> *2019 Colours, by Usage*
> 
> Black - 123
> Grey/Silver - 118
> Red/Burgundy - 84
> Blue - 36
> *Goals and Habits*
> 
> The guiding principles I declared back in the 2017 version of this thread,
> *2017 Goals/Habits*
> I created a general set of goals for my bags/SLGs and overall closet. No planned acquisitions, no ban, enjoy what I have, mindful purchases are okay.
> 
> Edit my belongings to what I love, use or find beautiful
> Use and enjoy with gratitude what I choose to keep, shop my closet (I think I got this from someone on this thread, @bakeacookie, was it you?)
> Reduce my possessions, I have enough
> Be selective, thoughtful and mindful for things I purchase
> 30 day delayed gratification list
> 1 in 1 or more out
> *2020 Goals/Habits*
> 
> Practice a “no settling” philosophy, per @Annabel Lee and @papertiger
> Edit my belongings to what I love, use and find beautiful
> Use and enjoy what I choose to keep, shop my closet
> Reduce my possessions, I have enough
> Be selective, thoughtful and mindful for things I purchase
> Continue tracking my wears of bags (since 2014), clothing, shoes and jewelry (since 2015)
> Continue to put perceived wants on a 30 Day Delayed Gratification List
> Continue practicing a 1 in 1 or more out policy
> Review and assess wardrobe adds (bags, SLGs, jewelry, clothing and shoes) throughout the year and at year end for frequency of use (were they good purchases or was I wearing sales goggles?)
> Remember this quote which I have at the top of my 30 Day Delayed Gratification List, “Do not spoil what you have by desiring what you have not; remember that what you now have was once among the things you only hoped for” - Epicurus or as @diane278 simply stated on her thread, “Remember when you wanted what you currently have.”
> The above methods may not work for everyone, they work for me at this stage of life. My goal is to have a well edited collection of bags that work for my lifestyle, that I love and use regularly. I use and enjoy with gratitude what I choose to keep and continue shopping my closet.
> 
> Happy new year to my pocket friends and good luck with all of your 2020 goals!



This is amazing, what a fantastic post.............I feel inspired and in awe. I would like to "borrow" some of your ideas, I feel I can do better


----------



## foxgal

@Mulberrygal  - “As I've got older "less stuff and more journeys" is what I'm all about and where I'm going.” This is so true, and valuable! 

Over the past five years my DH and I quit work, moved from a 3,600 sq ft house to a 1,200 sq ft one-bedroom, adopted a rescue pup, and have spent half of the year traveling in a small RV, spending most of the winter in Baja, Mexico. It’s meant getting rid of a lot of stuff and being super-careful about new purchases, and find I’m finally starting to learn some patience about not going after every pretty thing I see. It’s still tough, though, and I’m glad for this thread!


----------



## Rhl2987

TankerToad said:


> Sounds as though we are kindred spirits - we can keep each other company this year 2020 as we try to do better.
> The intention is there but the spirit is easily distracted - at least my spirit is.
> We will do better. We have a little pact now


I would love to have you as an accountability partner in 2020! I do far better with accountability partners in everything in life. Wonderful to find my sister spirit in you @TankerToad!


----------



## tenKrat

More bags said:


> Warning - purse nerd alert, long post
> *December Update and 2019 Year End Stats*
> 
> Carried 16 bags in December 2019
> Read 39 books in 2019
> Maintained 1 in 1 out policy on bags in 2019
> *Dec Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *2019 Year End Stats*
> Bags - 2 in, 2 out
> SLGs - 3 in, 4 out
> 
> *2019 Top 11 Bags, by Usage*
> 
> Hermes Evelyne III PM, Etoupe - 40
> Gucci Soho Disco, Black - 37
> Chanel Reissue 226, Black - 36
> Hermes Bolide 31, Etain - 35
> Chanel Reissue 226, Red - 25
> Chanel Coco (Lizard) Handle Small, Burgundy - 24
> Chanel Reissue Camera bag, Silver Metallic - 22
> Hermes Garden Party 36, Rouge H - 21
> Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22, Bleu Sapphire/Bleu Izmir - 21
> Chanel WOC, black - 21
> Longchamp Le Pliage, Gun Metal - 21
> *2019 Colours, by Usage*
> 
> Black - 123
> Grey/Silver - 118
> Red/Burgundy - 84
> Blue - 36
> *Goals and Habits*
> 
> The guiding principles I declared back in the 2017 version of this thread,
> *2017 Goals/Habits*
> I created a general set of goals for my bags/SLGs and overall closet. No planned acquisitions, no ban, enjoy what I have, mindful purchases are okay.
> 
> Edit my belongings to what I love, use or find beautiful
> Use and enjoy with gratitude what I choose to keep, shop my closet (I think I got this from someone on this thread, @bakeacookie, was it you?)
> Reduce my possessions, I have enough
> Be selective, thoughtful and mindful for things I purchase
> 30 day delayed gratification list
> 1 in 1 or more out
> *2020 Goals/Habits*
> 
> Practice a “no settling” philosophy, per @Annabel Lee and @papertiger
> Edit my belongings to what I love, use and find beautiful
> Use and enjoy what I choose to keep, shop my closet
> Reduce my possessions, I have enough
> Be selective, thoughtful and mindful for things I purchase
> Continue tracking my wears of bags (since 2014), clothing, shoes and jewelry (since 2015)
> Continue to put perceived wants on a 30 Day Delayed Gratification List
> Continue practicing a 1 in 1 or more out policy
> Review and assess wardrobe adds (bags, SLGs, jewelry, clothing and shoes) throughout the year and at year end for frequency of use (were they good purchases or was I wearing sales goggles?)
> Remember this quote which I have at the top of my 30 Day Delayed Gratification List, “Do not spoil what you have by desiring what you have not; remember that what you now have was once among the things you only hoped for” - Epicurus or as @diane278 simply stated on her thread, “Remember when you wanted what you currently have.”
> The above methods may not work for everyone, they work for me at this stage of life. My goal is to have a well edited collection of bags that work for my lifestyle, that I love and use regularly. I use and enjoy with gratitude what I choose to keep and continue shopping my closet.
> 
> Happy new year to my pocket friends and good luck with all of your 2020 goals!


@More bags I’m starting a 30 Day Delayed Gratification List. Thank you for the excellent idea.


----------



## tenKrat

More bags said:


> Thanks for continuing the thread eggtartapproved. Best wishes on your 2020 no spend year!
> 
> 
> Congratulations on the arrival of your baby girl and welcome back!
> 
> 
> Great job on achieving your 2019 goals Sparkle!
> 
> 
> Congratulations on being a newish mom, so much growth for both mom and baby in the first year! The charity jar idea is interesting.
> 
> 
> Great job on rotating your bags - you have beautiful bags tenKrat. I am nodding about the books, in fact, that is my handle on a book site, read more books!  Please feel free to share any good titles you come across throughout the year.


I recommend “The Good Lord Bird” by James McBride. Finishing it up right now. It’s about the adventures of John Brown, the abolitionist, and his runaway slave companion named Onion who’s disguised as a girl. Some parts are quite hilarious.

Edit: I’ll PM you re: future recommendations to avoid hijacking this thread.


----------



## lynne_ross

foxgal said:


> @Mulberrygal  - “As I've got older "less stuff and more journeys" is what I'm all about and where I'm going.” This is so true, and valuable!
> 
> Over the past five years my DH and I quit work, moved from a 3,600 sq ft house to a 1,200 sq ft one-bedroom, adopted a rescue pup, and have spent half of the year traveling in a small RV, spending most of the winter in Baja, Mexico. It’s meant getting rid of a lot of stuff and being super-careful about new purchases, and find I’m finally starting to learn some patience about not going after every pretty thing I see. It’s still tough, though, and I’m glad for this thread!


Wow good for you. Love the idea of spending winter in a hot place. 
My husband and I are drastically downsizing right now, but only temporarily and our family size is not shrinking anytime soon (3 young kids).  So lots of stuff going into storage. I am looking forward to spending more time doing experiences vs. Doing stuff for our house. Houses take up so much time to maintain. Also considering pairing down a lot of our personal items to try and live with less longer term despite having the space. Taking a hard look at my purses and shoes. I am down to 18 purses (if you ignore the one at consignment), which feels pretty low but wondering if I can cut a few more.


----------



## momasaurus

foxgal said:


> @Mulberrygal  - “As I've got older "less stuff and more journeys" is what I'm all about and where I'm going.” This is so true, and valuable!
> 
> Over the past five years my DH and I quit work, moved from a 3,600 sq ft house to a 1,200 sq ft one-bedroom, adopted a rescue pup, and have spent half of the year traveling in a small RV, spending most of the winter in Baja, Mexico. It’s meant getting rid of a lot of stuff and being super-careful about new purchases, and find I’m finally starting to learn some patience about not going after every pretty thing I see. It’s still tough, though, and I’m glad for this thread!


ENVIOUS!!! Good for you!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> *Goals and Habits*
> 
> The guiding principles I declared back in the 2017 version of this thread,
> *2017 Goals/Habits*
> I created a general set of goals for my bags/SLGs and overall closet. No planned acquisitions, no ban, enjoy what I have, mindful purchases are okay.
> 
> Edit my belongings to what I love, use or find beautiful
> Use and enjoy with gratitude what I choose to keep, shop my closet (I think I got this from someone on this thread, @bakeacookie, was it you?)
> Reduce my possessions, I have enough
> Be selective, thoughtful and mindful for things I purchase
> 30 day delayed gratification list
> 1 in 1 or more out
> *2020 Goals/Habits*
> 
> Practice a “no settling” philosophy, per @Annabel Lee and @papertiger
> Edit my belongings to what I love, use and find beautiful
> Use and enjoy what I choose to keep, shop my closet
> Reduce my possessions, I have enough
> Be selective, thoughtful and mindful for things I purchase
> Continue tracking my wears of bags (since 2014), clothing, shoes and jewelry (since 2015)
> Continue to put perceived wants on a 30 Day Delayed Gratification List
> Continue practicing a 1 in 1 or more out policy
> Review and assess wardrobe adds (bags, SLGs, jewelry, clothing and shoes) throughout the year and at year end for frequency of use (were they good purchases or was I wearing sales goggles?)
> Remember this quote which I have at the top of my 30 Day Delayed Gratification List, “Do not spoil what you have by desiring what you have not; remember that what you now have was once among the things you only hoped for” - Epicurus or as @diane278 simply stated on her thread, “Remember when you wanted what you currently have.”
> The above methods may not work for everyone, they work for me at this stage of life. My goal is to have a well edited collection of bags that work for my lifestyle, that I love and use regularly. I use and enjoy with gratitude what I choose to keep and continue shopping my closet.
> 
> Happy new year to my pocket friends and good luck with all of your 2020 goals!


It's so interesting to see which of your goals carried over from 2019, and which new ones you have added, @morebags . I don't think I knew about your 30-day Delayed Gratification list! Do you use it for all kinds of purchases, or only handbags? Are you able to stick to it? 

I have added "no settling" to the top of my goal list as well, and just this afternoon it kept me from spending $120 on a cotton top that's almost (but not quite) what I'm looking for to wear with medium-wash jeans this spring. In the general scheme of things, it's not a TON of $$$, not a designer item, but it definitely would have been settling. 

Happy New Year, and best of luck with your well-thought-out 2020 goals!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> This app and course sounds interesting Elaine. *I hope your recovery is going well.*


It is… thank you for asking. The concussion symptoms are very nearly all gone. 
I saw my doctor on Friday, and she was amazed at how quickly I've healed. She also cleared me to drive!!!


----------



## ElainePG

tenKrat said:


> I recommend “The Good Lord Bird” by James McBride. Finishing it up right now. It’s about the adventures of John Brown, the abolitionist, and his runaway slave companion named Onion who’s disguised as a girl. Some parts are quite hilarious.
> 
> Edit: I’ll PM you re: future recommendations to avoid hijacking this thread.


I apologize in advance to thread members if I'm incorrect, but I believe we've posted book recommendation here from time to time.
I certainly have benefited from this, and I think other thread members have as well… yes? No? What do we all think? If we're reading, we can't be shopping, right? 
I'm going to look for "The Good Lord Bird."


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> It is… thank you for asking. The concussion symptoms are very nearly all gone.
> I saw my doctor on Friday, and she was amazed at how quickly I've healed. She also cleared me to drive!!!


That’s wonderful news!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> That’s wonderful news!


Thank you!  
And thanks to everyone on this thread for the moral support.


----------



## msd_bags

foxgal said:


> @Mulberrygal  - “As I've got older "less stuff and more journeys" is what I'm all about and where I'm going.” This is so true, and valuable!
> 
> Over the past five years my DH and I quit work, *moved from a 3,600 sq ft house to a 1,200 sq ft one-bedroom*, adopted a rescue pup, and have spent half of the year traveling in a small RV, spending most of the winter in Baja, Mexico. It’s meant getting rid of a lot of stuff and being super-careful about new purchases, and find I’m finally starting to learn some patience about not going after every pretty thing I see. It’s still tough, though, and I’m glad for this thread!


We follow metric system here so I had to convert sq. ft. to sq.meters.  I mentioned in an earlier post (can't recall if on this thread or on the 2019 thread) that I might be moving to a much smaller space, likely this 2020.  A personal decision.  From my current 1,800 sq.ft. to a studio unit with roughly less than 400 sq. ft.  (This is just slightly bigger than my current bedroom!)  Talk about small spaces!!  Real estate prices are going up like crazy here in the metro area.  I visited this future place yesterday and I was staring into the cabinets there.  How could I fit all my stuff?!!!  Aside from clothes and bags and kitchen items and linens, I have 3 big pieces of luggage at least, plus some smaller pieces, plus some winter clothes (I live in a tropical country but am fascinated with winter outerwear for when I travel).  These alone will occupy space!!  When I furnished this place a few years back, I had the architect build a lot of cabinets/shelves/storage.  But now I don't even have "under the bed" space since there are also shelves there.  The move will be a challenge!!  But I can't wait for the day when I have disposed all my "junks" and can live happily in a smaller space.  And it goes without saying, I need to downsize my bag collection.


----------



## Mulberrygal

foxgal said:


> @Mulberrygal  - “As I've got older "less stuff and more journeys" is what I'm all about and where I'm going.” This is so true, and valuable!
> 
> Over the past five years my DH and I quit work, moved from a 3,600 sq ft house to a 1,200 sq ft one-bedroom, adopted a rescue pup, and have spent half of the year traveling in a small RV, spending most of the winter in Baja, Mexico. It’s meant getting rid of a lot of stuff and being super-careful about new purchases, and find I’m finally starting to learn some patience about not going after every pretty thing I see. It’s still tough, though, and I’m glad for this thread!



Ooh that's wonderful for you both, Congrtas on having the courage to go with your dream. It's not easy to sell up and take a leap of faith.
I know just what you mean about "pretty things" it's not easy to resist more stuff but I have the bigger picture in mind. 

We have similiar plans although we tried the RV too soon.  DH is still working somewhat and it turned out a costly upkeep with too few trips! The solution was to sell for now and take more time out in the winter to travel to the sun. We come back in between at the moment so DH can catch up. He has his own business and is slowly winding down.........but not fast enough for me  We then enjoy the summer at home with days out, short UK breaks whilst I progress the downsizing..............I can't wait though, to be free of all the "stuff" I spent a lifetime collecting


----------



## Mulberrygal

msd_bags said:


> We follow metric system here so I had to convert sq. ft. to sq.meters.  I mentioned in an earlier post (can't recall if on this thread or on the 2019 thread) that I might be moving to a much smaller space, likely this 2020.  A personal decision.  From my current 1,800 sq.ft. to a studio unit with roughly less than 400 sq. ft.  (This is just slightly bigger than my current bedroom!)  Talk about small spaces!!  Real estate prices are going up like crazy here in the metro area.  I visited this future place yesterday and I was staring into the cabinets there.  How could I fit all my stuff?!!!  Aside from clothes and bags and kitchen items and linens, I have 3 big pieces of luggage at least, plus some smaller pieces, plus some winter clothes (I live in a tropical country but am fascinated with winter outerwear for when I travel).  These alone will occupy space!!  When I furnished this place a few years back, I had the architect build a lot of cabinets/shelves/storage.  But now I don't even have "under the bed" space since there are also shelves there.  The move will be a challenge!!  But I can't wait for the day when I have disposed all my "junks" and can live happily in a smaller space.  And it goes without saying, I need to downsize my bag collection.



There seem to be quite a few of us of a like mind. I'm also going to find it a challenge without the storage space. I'm trying to give myself time and sell it off now.

I was horrified when I saw a friend's small airing cupboard after they downsized and wondered how I'd fit my 16 duvet covers in.........16  why do I need 16? There is only the two of us.............that's 2 covers for the spare room that nobody has stayed in for years  and 14 for our bed 

I bought them because we have too much choice, in huge stores, online, sales etc..........just too much. Some were on offer, too good a deal to pass up, others I couldn't decide, they were all pretty so I bought two or three ........ I've got decision fatigue just trying to decide which to get rid of or which to put on the bed next!

In the old days when I didn't have the room 2/3 were plenty, when they got tired looking, I changed the decor or got fed up etc I'd get another and throw/donate, one in one out. The end result is the same and it's good to have a change rather than have too much stuff

Lol, I'm cured of buying "stuff" 



ElainePG said:


> I apologize in advance to thread members if I'm incorrect, but I believe we've posted book recommendation here from time to time.
> I certainly have benefited from this, and I think other thread members have as well… yes? No? What do we all think? If we're reading, we can't be shopping, right?
> I'm going to look for "The Good Lord Bird."



Yes please, I'm always looking for reading ideas. I struggle to find books I like now but was a big reader in the past.
Like you say, it will stop us shopping.........ideal minds


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> I apologize in advance to thread members if I'm incorrect, but I believe we've posted book recommendation here from time to time.
> I certainly have benefited from this, and I think other thread members have as well… yes? No? What do we all think? If we're reading, we can't be shopping, right?
> I'm going to look for "The Good Lord Bird."


It definitely seems like the thread police (at least the nasty one) have left the premises! I am OK when the topics wander.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> It is… thank you for asking. The concussion symptoms are very nearly all gone.
> I saw my doctor on Friday, and she was amazed at how quickly I've healed. She also cleared me to drive!!!


Yay!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I apologize in advance to thread members if I'm incorrect, but I believe we've posted book recommendation here from time to time.
> I certainly have benefited from this, and I think other thread members have as well… yes? No? What do we all think? If we're reading, we can't be shopping, right?
> I'm going to look for "The Good Lord Bird."


Absolutely love a good recommendation!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> We follow metric system here so I had to convert sq. ft. to sq.meters.  I mentioned in an earlier post (can't recall if on this thread or on the 2019 thread) that I might be moving to a much smaller space, likely this 2020.  A personal decision.  From my current 1,800 sq.ft. to a studio unit with roughly less than 400 sq. ft.  (This is just slightly bigger than my current bedroom!)  Talk about small spaces!!  Real estate prices are going up like crazy here in the metro area.  I visited this future place yesterday and I was staring into the cabinets there.  How could I fit all my stuff?!!!  Aside from clothes and bags and kitchen items and linens, I have 3 big pieces of luggage at least, plus some smaller pieces, plus some winter clothes (I live in a tropical country but am fascinated with winter outerwear for when I travel).  These alone will occupy space!!  When I furnished this place a few years back, I had the architect build a lot of cabinets/shelves/storage.  But now I don't even have "under the bed" space since there are also shelves there.  The move will be a challenge!!  But I can't wait for the day when I have disposed all my "junks" and can live happily in a smaller space.  And it goes without saying, I need to downsize my bag collection.


That will be quite a challenge but once it is done you will feel so free from all the clutter.


----------



## foxgal

msd_bags said:


> We follow metric system here so I had to convert sq. ft. to sq.meters.  I mentioned in an earlier post (can't recall if on this thread or on the 2019 thread) that I might be moving to a much smaller space, likely this 2020.  A personal decision.  From my current 1,800 sq.ft. to a studio unit with roughly less than 400 sq. ft.  (This is just slightly bigger than my current bedroom!)  Talk about small spaces!!  Real estate prices are going up like crazy here in the metro area.  I visited this future place yesterday and I was staring into the cabinets there.  How could I fit all my stuff?!!!  Aside from clothes and bags and kitchen items and linens, I have 3 big pieces of luggage at least, plus some smaller pieces, plus some winter clothes (I live in a tropical country but am fascinated with winter outerwear for when I travel).  These alone will occupy space!!  When I furnished this place a few years back, I had the architect build a lot of cabinets/shelves/storage.  But now I don't even have "under the bed" space since there are also shelves there.  The move will be a challenge!!  But I can't wait for the day when I have disposed all my "junks" and can live happily in a smaller space.  And it goes without saying, I need to downsize my bag collection.



400 sq ft? Wow, that IS downsizing! It will be a challenge but exhilarating when you’re in and are living so efficiently! There are so many creative ways now to furnish small spaces with pieces that do double-duty, like murphy beds and ingenious storage solutions. Check out websites on tiny homes for ideas. For winter wear, check out bags that vacuum seal out excess air.


----------



## Uptown Luxer

I left the group before because I failed miserably.    Last year I purchased three very expensive bags and I am tired of my lack of self control in that area. This year I made a decision that I will not buy any handbags.  I am also going to let go of my jewelry shopping as well. I put in an order for some studs and I finished designing a ring for a stone I’ve had forever and then that’s it. I did ask my husband for a Cartier bracelet last year, which I pray he gives to me .... lol but I am taking my hands off.   I need to overcome this weakness of mine when it comes to handbags. I can easily go without clothes and shoes but bags ...... oh my .... it’s a huge struggle for me.


----------



## coloradolvr

I haven't followed this thread before but given my desire to stick to my goal I thought it might be fun to literally shop my closet and come up with new ways of breathing life into an older unused bag.  

I came up with this combination over the weekend.  I have almost let go of this bag multiple times.  Given that the resale on LV Epi is pretty awful, I've always stopped short of letting her go.  That and my dear departed mom loved bucket bags and navy/white.  So this first attempt is to honor her!  This is a limited edition LV bag paired with Christian Dior strap and twilly.  I'm trying to get over mixing brands and hardware which will help a great deal in coming up with new ways to wear.  I might occasionally pop back in with new ideas!  One week in and sticking to my goal


----------



## Uptown Luxer

coloradolvr said:


> I haven't followed this thread before but given my desire to stick to my goal I thought it might be fun to literally shop my closet and come up with new ways of breathing life into an older unused bag.
> 
> I came up with this combination over the weekend.  I have almost let go of this bag multiple times.  Given that the resale on LV Epi is pretty awful, I've always stopped short of letting her go.  That and my dear departed mom loved bucket bags and navy/white.  So this first attempt is to honor her!  This is a limited edition LV bag paired with Christian Dior strap and twilly.  I'm trying to get over mixing brands and hardware which will help a great deal in coming up with new ways to wear.  I might occasionally pop back in with new ideas!  One week in and sticking to my goal
> 
> View attachment 4632274


That’s a pretty bag!!!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

coloradolvr said:


> I haven't followed this thread before but given my desire to stick to my goal I thought it might be fun to literally shop my closet and come up with new ways of breathing life into an older unused bag.
> 
> I came up with this combination over the weekend.  I have almost let go of this bag multiple times.  Given that the resale on LV Epi is pretty awful, I've always stopped short of letting her go.  That and my dear departed mom loved bucket bags and navy/white.  So this first attempt is to honor her!  This is a limited edition LV bag paired with Christian Dior strap and twilly.  I'm trying to get over mixing brands and hardware which will help a great deal in coming up with new ways to wear.  I might occasionally pop back in with new ideas!  One week in and sticking to my goal
> 
> View attachment 4632274


That is really cute!


----------



## coloradolvr

Cookiefiend said:


> That is really cute!


Thank you!


----------



## missframton

I bought 1 handbag last year, a Balenciaga chèvre first in amazing condition.Otherwise I have been using and enjoying the bags that I have. Over the years my priorities have changed,  so I dont feel im missing out - but just enjoying what I allready have. 
My finances defiantly benefit from the fact that the brands and models I like are 10+ years old, and finding them in good/ very good condition are getting as rare as a hens tooth... but if a HG in very good condition pops up - I might well purchase 1 bag this year - and thats ok.


----------



## missie1

Happy New Year Ladies.  I have missed you guys.  I have added a few bags that I needed. My goal for this year is no more than 2 bags to be added as I’m working on my jewelry.  I have specific jewelry list and I’m trying not to deviate from this.


----------



## ohmisseevee

More bags said:


> Great 2020 goals. I have a Bolide 31 - I love its beauty and how functional it is for my lifestyle. When you’re ready, there is a wonderful Ode to the Bolide thread with tons of pics.



I've already started following this thread - it's been really helpful already to give me a sense of the size that I'm looking for, and all of the different color and leather possibilities!



coloradolvr said:


> I haven't followed this thread before but given my desire to stick to my goal I thought it might be fun to literally shop my closet and come up with new ways of breathing life into an older unused bag.
> 
> I came up with this combination over the weekend.  I have almost let go of this bag multiple times.  Given that the resale on LV Epi is pretty awful, I've always stopped short of letting her go.  That and my dear departed mom loved bucket bags and navy/white.  So this first attempt is to honor her!  This is a limited edition LV bag paired with Christian Dior strap and twilly.  I'm trying to get over mixing brands and hardware which will help a great deal in coming up with new ways to wear.  I might occasionally pop back in with new ideas!  One week in and sticking to my goal
> 
> View attachment 4632274



I love what you've done with the bag.  I bet the new strap and twilly give it a complete different look too!


----------



## ohmisseevee

I concur with ladies earlier in this thread who've mentioned "not settling" (this is something that first resonated to me when I was re-evaluating my last serious relationship - we were together 4+ years, and I was settling for someone when I deserved more).  It's actually a philosophy I take with me to examine more than just handbags and my wardrobe.  That conversation is off-topic, but at any rate, it's been a useful metric for what and who I decide to keep in my life.

I also have taken to gifting experiences rather than material things, if they seem right for the recipient.  For myself, I typically would prefer to receive no gifts (for a birthday, Christmas, etc.) in favor of folks arranging for a coffee date with me, or going window-shopping together, or coming to a food/wine/experience outing, and so on.  I value the quality time together way more than, say, a new book or a new trinket (even if I like the new book or trinket).  It also helps to reduce clutter! I have such a hard time getting rid of or re-gifting things that were given to me out of love/friendship.

To go back on topic, though - I have never named it but the 30-day delayed gratification list is something I've tried very hard to do with clothing purchases.  This is definitely something I should create for my handbag wishlist as well!


----------



## ohmisseevee

ElainePG said:


> Your earrings sound simply beautiful. And I love that you've made a choice that works well for you, especially with your serious movement/fitness routines.





More bags said:


> Your 2018 birthday earrings sound gorgeous!



Thank you both! I adore them - they are super pretty and have that punch of color (the amethysts) which is perfect for me!  Picture below because I love sharing.


----------



## tenKrat

ohmisseevee said:


> Thank you both! I adore them - they are super pretty and have that punch of color (the amethysts) which is perfect for me!  Picture below because I love sharing.
> 
> View attachment 4632611


Gorgeous earrings!  My favorite gemstones are sapphires (my birthstone) and amethysts.


----------



## dcooney4

Uptown Luxer said:


> I left the group before because I failed miserably.    Last year I purchased three very expensive bags and I am tired of my lack of self control in that area. This year I made a decision that I will not buy any handbags.  I am also going to let go of my jewelry shopping as well. I put in an order for some studs and I finished designing a ring for a stone I’ve had forever and then that’s it. I did ask my husband for a Cartier bracelet last year, which I pray he gives to me .... lol but I am taking my hands off.   I need to overcome this weakness of mine when it comes to handbags. I can easily go without clothes and shoes but bags ...... oh my .... it’s a huge struggle for me.


For me the nothing in is to hard and will almost guarantee I fail, but is me. What I have done is set aside a little bit of money that I have earned from selling old junk or bags and my extra coffee money and keep it at the ready so if I see something I truly love I can have it as long as there is space in my closet. Though I have found once I have the cash at hand I don't like spending it.


----------



## dcooney4

coloradolvr said:


> I haven't followed this thread before but given my desire to stick to my goal I thought it might be fun to literally shop my closet and come up with new ways of breathing life into an older unused bag.
> 
> I came up with this combination over the weekend.  I have almost let go of this bag multiple times.  Given that the resale on LV Epi is pretty awful, I've always stopped short of letting her go.  That and my dear departed mom loved bucket bags and navy/white.  So this first attempt is to honor her!  This is a limited edition LV bag paired with Christian Dior strap and twilly.  I'm trying to get over mixing brands and hardware which will help a great deal in coming up with new ways to wear.  I might occasionally pop back in with new ideas!  One week in and sticking to my goal
> 
> View attachment 4632274


Love this! Please do it!


----------



## dcooney4

missie1 said:


> Happy New Year Ladies.  I have missed you guys.  I have added a few bags that I needed. My goal for this year is no more than 2 bags to be added as I’m working on my jewelry.  I have specific jewelry list and I’m trying not to deviate from this.


Welcome back we missed you.


----------



## Maymyothu

Uptown Luxer said:


> I left the group before because I failed miserably.    Last year I purchased three very expensive bags and I am tired of my lack of self control in that area. This year I made a decision that I will not buy any handbags.  I am also going to let go of my jewelry shopping as well. I put in an order for some studs and I finished designing a ring for a stone I’ve had forever and then that’s it. I did ask my husband for a Cartier bracelet last year, which I pray he gives to me .... lol but I am taking my hands off.   I need to overcome this weakness of mine when it comes to handbags. I can easily go without clothes and shoes but bags ...... oh my .... it’s a huge struggle for me.


I have exact same problems with handbags.


----------



## coloradolvr

Uptown Luxer said:


> I left the group before because I failed miserably.    Last year I purchased three very expensive bags and I am tired of my lack of self control in that area. This year I made a decision that I will not buy any handbags.  I am also going to let go of my jewelry shopping as well. I put in an order for some studs and I finished designing a ring for a stone I’ve had forever and then that’s it. I did ask my husband for a Cartier bracelet last year, which I pray he gives to me .... lol but I am taking my hands off.   I need to overcome this weakness of mine when it comes to handbags. I can easily go without clothes and shoes but bags ...... oh my .... it’s a huge struggle for me.


I'm pretty sure since we all belong to the "Purse Forum" we share the same weakness!  I seem to do OK in most other areas, but I've always had a weakness for handbags.  I'm really hoping that this little thread will help keep me on track


----------



## foxgal

coloradolvr said:


> I haven't followed this thread before but given my desire to stick to my goal I thought it might be fun to literally shop my closet and come up with new ways of breathing life into an older unused bag.
> 
> I came up with this combination over the weekend.  I have almost let go of this bag multiple times.  Given that the resale on LV Epi is pretty awful, I've always stopped short of letting her go.  That and my dear departed mom loved bucket bags and navy/white.  So this first attempt is to honor her!  This is a limited edition LV bag paired with Christian Dior strap and twilly.  I'm trying to get over mixing brands and hardware which will help a great deal in coming up with new ways to wear.  I might occasionally pop back in with new ideas!  One week in and sticking to my goal
> 
> View attachment 4632274



This is AMAZING! Kudos to you! ❤️


----------



## missie1

dcooney4 said:


> Welcome back we missed you.


Thanks DC. I have been super busy but I vowed this year to make time for me and what I enjoy and this group is one thing I missed.  I’m going to try to keep up this year.  Can’t wait to see all the goodies you ladies have got.


----------



## More bags

Rhl2987 said:


> This is so thoughtful and so wise. I hope to emulate many of your 2020 goals. Thank you for sharing!


Thank you for your kind words! 



dcooney4 said:


> You are my kind of nerd. I love this. I never analyzed my usage by color but I can easily check my tick marks as I list them by color groups.  It is a great idea.


Thanks dc!  I have tracked colour wears in the past and credit goes to @Cookiefiend who shared her colour wears at the end of the 2019 thread which inspired me to post mine.



lynne_ross said:


> Great job and post! You post, stats, tracking are what I aspire to!
> Which reminds me to start tracking since we are already into Jan! Do you find the jewelry and shoes tracking helpful? I have paired down my jewelry a lot in 2019 to very select number of high end pieces, and I know I use what I have. But shoes...for sure I don’t use my shoes and I buy too many...


Thank you lynne_ross. I find the tracking does help me with decisions to keep or toss/sell items from my closet. Each season I look at the low usage items and consider why I am not wearing these items, is it a functional issue or do I have something else I reach for over the item in question? I find having a list is also helpful to avoid unnecessary purchases, for example, I have a lot of ankle boots. It is fine because I know I wear them (long winter where I live), however, I don’t plan to add any more ankle boots at this time (prefer to avoid splitting my wears). Congratulations on editing your jewelry, this is the next group of items I am working on. Do you have any suggestions on how/where you sold the items you chose to release? I have a number of pieces from Birks I was gifted over the years and don’t wear frequently because I have other pieces I love and wear more frequently.



foxgal said:


> @More bags - What a great idea to keep track of what you use. Really shows preferences and what works best to help guide decision-making!
> 
> For the past few years I’ve been keeping an annual list of what I think I “need” (have to use quotes because we any of us really “need” it?) with my discretionary spending budget and edit it as purchases are made. But More bags’ tracking takes this much further! I love it - thanks for sharing!


Thanks foxgal, you’re very kind. 



Cookiefiend said:


> What an excellent post - I hope you don’t mind that I’ve taken a screen shot and I’m going to use it as my lock screen so that i see it every day!
> These are fabulous goals/habits.
> 
> I did let it go - like you, I loved the color and the leather was just incredible, but the shoulder drop was just too short for comfortable carrying. I was always on the fence about it, but the last time I carried it (I think in October or November?) I knew it was time. I’m grateful it sold and I hope the new owner loves it.


Oh my goodness, you are so sweet Cookie! Feel free to apply what works for you and toss the rest! 
Yes, that is a solid reason for letting your Mulberry Blossom tote go. You’ve really refined your collection this past year, well done!



Mulberrygal said:


> This is amazing, what a fantastic post.............I feel inspired and in awe. I would like to "borrow" some of your ideas, I feel I can do better


Thank you Mulberrygal, as I mentioned above, feel free to take what works and resonates for you and toss the rest! 



tenKrat said:


> @More bags I’m starting a 30 Day Delayed Gratification List. Thank you for the excellent idea.


Thanks tenKrat!



tenKrat said:


> I recommend “The Good Lord Bird” by James McBride. Finishing it up right now. It’s about the adventures of John Brown, the abolitionist, and his runaway slave companion named Onion who’s disguised as a girl. Some parts are quite hilarious.
> 
> Edit: I’ll PM you re: future recommendations to avoid hijacking this thread.


Thank you for the recommendation and review, I am adding it to my reading list - it sounds great!



lynne_ross said:


> Wow good for you. Love the idea of spending winter in a hot place.
> My husband and I are drastically downsizing right now, but only temporarily and our family size is not shrinking anytime soon (3 young kids).  So lots of stuff going into storage. I am looking forward to spending more time doing experiences vs. Doing stuff for our house. Houses take up so much time to maintain. Also considering pairing down a lot of our personal items to try and live with less longer term despite having the space. Taking a hard look at my purses and shoes. I am down to 18 purses (if you ignore the one at consignment), which feels pretty low but wondering if I can cut a few more.


Best wishes with the downsizing efforts. Well done on curating your bags, congratulations!


----------



## sexycombover

Is anyone else having fomo when selling bags? I feel like I've been getting low offers, but at the same time, I know I never use the bags I'm selling. It seems silly at the end of the day. I need to be in the mindset of I'm paying for (proverbially) my poor purchases. Or I've already enjoyed this bag for what it's worth, I think. Ugh.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> It's so interesting to see which of your goals carried over from 2019, and which new ones you have added, @morebags . I don't think I knew about your 30-day Delayed Gratification list! Do you use it for all kinds of purchases, or only handbags? Are you able to stick to it?
> 
> I have added "no settling" to the top of my goal list as well, and just this afternoon it kept me from spending $120 on a cotton top that's almost (but not quite) what I'm looking for to wear with medium-wash jeans this spring. In the general scheme of things, it's not a TON of $$$, not a designer item, but it definitely would have been settling.
> 
> Happy New Year, and best of luck with your well-thought-out 2020 goals!


Thank you dear Elaine! Yes, I use the 30 Day Delayed gratification list for most potential purchases - bags, SLGs, jewelry, etc.  I generally stick to it, however, it can be challenging when I am tempted by something I see when I am traveling. Then I have other questions I ask myself- is it a need or want, am I tempted because it is on sale, do I have something similar, will I reach for this over items I already own, do I have 3 outfits I already own that I would wear this with, where will I wear this, do I really love it, will I wear it often, etc (another list). 



ElainePG said:


> It is… thank you for asking. The concussion symptoms are very nearly all gone.
> I saw my doctor on Friday, and she was amazed at how quickly I've healed. She also cleared me to drive!!!


Way to go! Thank goodness for getting your driving privileges back!



ElainePG said:


> I apologize in advance to thread members if I'm incorrect, but I believe we've posted book recommendation here from time to time.
> I certainly have benefited from this, and I think other thread members have as well… yes? No? What do we all think? If we're reading, we can't be shopping, right?
> I'm going to look for "The Good Lord Bird."





Mulberrygal said:


> There seem to be quite a few of us of a like mind. I'm also going to find it a challenge without the storage space. I'm trying to give myself time and sell it off now.
> 
> I was horrified when I saw a friend's small airing cupboard after they downsized and wondered how I'd fit my 16 duvet covers in.........16  why do I need 16? There is only the two of us.............that's 2 covers for the spare room that nobody has stayed in for years  and 14 for our bed
> 
> I bought them because we have too much choice, in huge stores, online, sales etc..........just too much. Some were on offer, too good a deal to pass up, others I couldn't decide, they were all pretty so I bought two or three ........ I've got decision fatigue just trying to decide which to get rid of or which to put on the bed next!
> 
> In the old days when I didn't have the room 2/3 were plenty, when they got tired looking, I changed the decor or got fed up etc I'd get another and throw/donate, one in one out. The end result is the same and it's good to have a change rather than have too much stuff
> 
> Lol, I'm cured of buying "stuff"
> 
> 
> 
> Yes please, I'm always looking for reading ideas. I struggle to find books I like now but was a big reader in the past.
> Like you say, it will stop us shopping.........ideal minds





momasaurus said:


> It definitely seems like the thread police (at least the nasty one) have left the premises! I am OK when the topics wander.





dcooney4 said:


> Absolutely love a good recommendation!


No apologies needed @ElainePG we have shared book recommendations in the past and I put my hand up as another person who enjoys the book recommendations on this thread.


----------



## More bags

Uptown Luxer said:


> I left the group before because I failed miserably.    Last year I purchased three very expensive bags and I am tired of my lack of self control in that area. This year I made a decision that I will not buy any handbags.  I am also going to let go of my jewelry shopping as well. I put in an order for some studs and I finished designing a ring for a stone I’ve had forever and then that’s it. I did ask my husband for a Cartier bracelet last year, which I pray he gives to me .... lol but I am taking my hands off.   I need to overcome this weakness of mine when it comes to handbags. I can easily go without clothes and shoes but bags ...... oh my .... it’s a huge struggle for me.


Welcome back, we’ll support you on achieving your goals!



coloradolvr said:


> I haven't followed this thread before but given my desire to stick to my goal I thought it might be fun to literally shop my closet and come up with new ways of breathing life into an older unused bag.
> 
> I came up with this combination over the weekend.  I have almost let go of this bag multiple times.  Given that the resale on LV Epi is pretty awful, I've always stopped short of letting her go.  That and my dear departed mom loved bucket bags and navy/white.  So this first attempt is to honor her!  This is a limited edition LV bag paired with Christian Dior strap and twilly.  I'm trying to get over mixing brands and hardware which will help a great deal in coming up with new ways to wear.  I might occasionally pop back in with new ideas!  One week in and sticking to my goal
> 
> View attachment 4632274


This is so pretty! What a lovely way to celebrate your mom!


----------



## More bags

missie1 said:


> Happy New Year Ladies.  I have missed you guys.  I have added a few bags that I needed. My goal for this year is no more than 2 bags to be added as I’m working on my jewelry.  I have specific jewelry list and I’m trying not to deviate from this.


Welcome back@missie1



ohmisseevee said:


> I've already started following this thread - it's been really helpful already to give me a sense of the size that I'm looking for, and all of the different color and leather possibilities!
> 
> 
> 
> I love what you've done with the bag.  I bet the new strap and twilly give it a complete different look too!


I constantly have to remind myself that I do not need another Bolide after looking at that thread!



ohmisseevee said:


> I concur with ladies earlier in this thread who've mentioned "not settling" (this is something that first resonated to me when I was re-evaluating my last serious relationship - we were together 4+ years, and I was settling for someone when I deserved more).  It's actually a philosophy I take with me to examine more than just handbags and my wardrobe.  That conversation is off-topic, but at any rate, it's been a useful metric for what and who I decide to keep in my life.
> 
> I also have taken to gifting experiences rather than material things, if they seem right for the recipient.  For myself, I typically would prefer to receive no gifts (for a birthday, Christmas, etc.) in favor of folks arranging for a coffee date with me, or going window-shopping together, or coming to a food/wine/experience outing, and so on.  I value the quality time together way more than, say, a new book or a new trinket (even if I like the new book or trinket).  It also helps to reduce clutter! I have such a hard time getting rid of or re-gifting things that were given to me out of love/friendship.
> 
> To go back on topic, though - I have never named it but the 30-day delayed gratification list is something I've tried very hard to do with clothing purchases.  This is definitely something I should create for my handbag wishlist as well!


Beautiful post and lovely ideas.



ohmisseevee said:


> Thank you both! I adore them - they are super pretty and have that punch of color (the amethysts) which is perfect for me!  Picture below because I love sharing.
> 
> View attachment 4632611


Thanks for sharing the pic. They are even more beautiful than I imagined. They must have amazing presence on your ears!


----------



## missie1

More bags said:


> Welcome back@missie1
> 
> 
> I constantly have to remind myself that I do not need another Bolide after looking at that thread!
> 
> 
> Beautiful post and lovely ideas.
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing the pic. They are even more beautiful than I imagined. They must have amazing presence on your ears!


----------



## More bags

sexycombover said:


> Is anyone else having fomo when selling bags? I feel like I've been getting low offers, but at the same time, I know I never use the bags I'm selling. It seems silly at the end of the day. I need to be in the mindset of I'm paying for (proverbially) my poor purchases. Or I've already enjoyed this bag for what it's worth, I think. Ugh.


Yes and when I get low offers from consignment stores and the item sells quickly I wonder if I could have made more money. Then I try to be thankful that the item is out of my closet, that I enjoyed it while I wore it, that someone will enjoy it and wear it more than I would now and I find a little extra cash in my account.


----------



## Cookiefiend

sexycombover said:


> Is anyone else having fomo when selling bags? I feel like I've been getting low offers, but at the same time, I know I never use the bags I'm selling. It seems silly at the end of the day. I need to be in the mindset of I'm paying for (proverbially) my poor purchases. Or I've already enjoyed this bag for what it's worth, I think. Ugh.


Ugh is right! 
Yes I struggle with that too. I've been getting low offers - ridiculously low… One woman said "I'm sorry to make such a low offer, but it's a present for my sister." Uh - okay? 
I want to sell it, I want to get it out of the closet - but I'd like to get 'something' from it, otherwise I'll just donate it... Now you know why I donate as much as I do - it's easier, and I'm doing something good for the community.


----------



## sexycombover

@Cookiefiend I hear you loud and clear. I only have myself to blame for not buying something I'd get more use out of before wanting to do away with it. Life lessons are hard to learn! Which charities do you usually send your stuff to? Like dress for success kind of places? 

I was getting $6 offers on some of my stuff where poshmark would take a $4 plus tax cut on it. I am not going through the effort of packing something that cheap! Then I get snarky messages saying how I should keep my item. Thank you, I will!


----------



## Cookiefiend

sexycombover said:


> @Cookiefiend I hear you loud and clear. I only have myself to blame for not buying something I'd get more use out of before wanting to do away with it. Life lessons are hard to learn! Which charities do you usually send your stuff to? Like dress for success kind of places?
> 
> I was getting $6 offers on some of my stuff where poshmark would take a $4 plus tax cut on it. I am not going through the effort of packing something that cheap! Then I get snarky messages saying how I should keep my item. Thank you, I will!


Yes - places like a Dress for Success and Salvation Army. I used to donate a lot through the Junior League’s resale shop, but it has closed. I give things to family members first though if possible!
Ha! Yes, if I’m going through the effort to package it up nicely and haul it to the post office - I’d like a little more than $2.00, thank you very much! I haven’t gotten any snarky messages yet - thank goodness - but seriously... I’m not having a fire sale, I’m not making a living by selling on PM, I’m just trying to pass on a quality item for a third or less than retail.
Now I feel like pulling everything and just donating it!
Oof - let’s talk about something more cheerful! What’s everyone carrying today?
I carried my red Ferragamo Studio bag - I’m so happy with it!


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> Yes - places like a Dress for Success and Salvation Army. I used to donate a lot through the Junior League’s resale shop, but it has closed. I give things to family members first though if possible!
> Ha! Yes, if I’m going through the effort to package it up nicely and haul it to the post office - I’d like a little more than $2.00, thank you very much! I haven’t gotten any snarky messages yet - thank goodness - but seriously... I’m not having a fire sale, I’m not making a living by selling on PM, I’m just trying to pass on a quality item for a third or less than retail.
> Now I feel like pulling everything and just donating it!
> Oof - let’s talk about something more cheerful! What’s everyone carrying today?
> I carried my red Ferragamo Studio bag - I’m so happy with it!
> View attachment 4633660


I love your Ferragamo! I'm carrying the Michael Kors I got last year. DH calls it a toy purse. He doesn't like all the colors! I'm switching to a more conservative purse since my daughter is visiting and she doesn't like a lot of color, having lived in NYC. This Coach purse is a year away from being vintage. I added the flowers to the strap last year.


----------



## Cookiefiend

whateve said:


> I love your Ferragamo! I'm carrying the Michael Kors I got last year. DH calls it a toy purse. He doesn't like all the colors! I'm switching to a more conservative purse since my daughter is visiting and she doesn't like a lot of color, having lived in NYC. This Coach purse is a year away from being vintage. I added the flowers to the strap last year.


Oh gosh - they’re both so fun! I love that pop of yellow on the MK, and the flower strap is darling!


----------



## Uptown Luxer

Cookiefiend said:


> Yes - places like a Dress for Success and Salvation Army. I used to donate a lot through the Junior League’s resale shop, but it has closed. I give things to family members first though if possible!
> Ha! Yes, if I’m going through the effort to package it up nicely and haul it to the post office - I’d like a little more than $2.00, thank you very much! I haven’t gotten any snarky messages yet - thank goodness - but seriously... I’m not having a fire sale, I’m not making a living by selling on PM, I’m just trying to pass on a quality item for a third or less than retail.
> Now I feel like pulling everything and just donating it!
> Oof - let’s talk about something more cheerful! What’s everyone carrying today?
> I carried my red Ferragamo Studio bag - I’m so happy with it!
> View attachment 4633660


Love that bag!!!!! Congrats


----------



## Cookiefiend

Uptown Luxer said:


> Love that bag!!!!! Congrats


Thank you - I like this so much that I would consider another...


----------



## Uptown Luxer

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you - I like this so much that I would consider another...


I believe it!!!!!  I am like that with Mulberry


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Yes - places like a Dress for Success and Salvation Army. I used to donate a lot through the Junior League’s resale shop, but it has closed. I give things to family members first though if possible!
> Ha! Yes, if I’m going through the effort to package it up nicely and haul it to the post office - I’d like a little more than $2.00, thank you very much! I haven’t gotten any snarky messages yet - thank goodness - but seriously... I’m not having a fire sale, I’m not making a living by selling on PM, I’m just trying to pass on a quality item for a third or less than retail.
> Now I feel like pulling everything and just donating it!
> Oof - let’s talk about something more cheerful! What’s everyone carrying today?
> I carried my red Ferragamo Studio bag - I’m so happy with it!
> View attachment 4633660


I love the shade of red on this bag - what a stunning bag!



whateve said:


> I love your Ferragamo! I'm carrying the Michael Kors I got last year. DH calls it a toy purse. He doesn't like all the colors! I'm switching to a more conservative purse since my daughter is visiting and she doesn't like a lot of color, having lived in NYC. This Coach purse is a year away from being vintage. I added the flowers to the strap last year.


Both are beautiful bags!


----------



## lynne_ross

More bags said:


> Thank you for your kind words!
> 
> 
> Thanks dc!  I have tracked colour wears in the past and credit goes to @Cookiefiend who shared her colour wears at the end of the 2019 thread which inspired me to post mine.
> 
> 
> Thank you lynne_ross. I find the tracking does help me with decisions to keep or toss/sell items from my closet. Each season I look at the low usage items and consider why I am not wearing these items, is it a functional issue or do I have something else I reach for over the item in question? I find having a list is also helpful to avoid unnecessary purchases, for example, I have a lot of ankle boots. It is fine because I know I wear them (long winter where I live), however, I don’t plan to add any more ankle boots at this time (prefer to avoid splitting my wears). Congratulations on editing your jewelry, this is the next group of items I am working on. Do you have any suggestions on how/where you sold the items you chose to release? I have a number of pieces from Birks I was gifted over the years and don’t wear frequently because I have other pieces I love and wear more frequently.
> 
> 
> Thanks foxgal, you’re very kind.
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness, you are so sweet Cookie! Feel free to apply what works for you and toss the rest!
> Yes, that is a solid reason for letting your Mulberry Blossom tote go. You’ve really refined your collection this past year, well done!
> 
> 
> Thank you Mulberrygal, as I mentioned above, feel free to take what works and resonates for you and toss the rest!
> 
> 
> Thanks tenKrat!
> 
> 
> Thank you for the recommendation and review, I am adding it to my reading list - it sounds great!
> 
> 
> Best wishes with the downsizing efforts. Well done on curating your bags, congratulations!



Thanks! I sold my jewelry through an instagram consignor. It was all Tiffany and hermes jewelry but I bet you can sell birds through a consignor since it is a recognized brand. Trying contracting a couple near you. Otherwise try a Facebook sales group.


----------



## sexycombover

I met my bag sale goal! And I'm up $550 for my yearly budget as a result. Woohoo.

Also, @Cookiefiend what a bag! Hubba hubba.


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> I love the shade of red on this bag - what a stunning bag!
> 
> 
> Both are beautiful bags!


Thank you! 


sexycombover said:


> I met my bag sale goal! And I'm up $550 for my yearly budget as a result. Woohoo.
> 
> Also, @Cookiefiend what a bag! Hubba hubba.


<giggle> Thank you!


----------



## More bags

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks! I sold my jewelry through an instagram consignor. It was all Tiffany and hermes jewelry but I bet you can sell birds through a consignor since it is a recognized brand. Trying contracting a couple near you. Otherwise try a Facebook sales group.


Thanks for sharing what worked for you. I will look into those options!



sexycombover said:


> I met my bag sale goal! And I'm up $550 for my yearly budget as a result. Woohoo.
> 
> Also, @Cookiefiend what a bag! Hubba hubba.


Way to go sexycombover! Great results so early in the year!


----------



## Sparkletastic

More bags said:


> Warning - purse nerd alert, long post
> *December Update and 2019 Year End Stats*
> 
> Carried 16 bags in December 2019
> Read 39 books in 2019
> Maintained 1 in 1 out policy on bags in 2019
> *Dec Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *2019 Year End Stats*
> Bags - 2 in, 2 out
> SLGs - 3 in, 4 out
> 
> *2019 Top 11 Bags, by Usage*
> 
> Hermes Evelyne III PM, Etoupe - 40
> Gucci Soho Disco, Black - 37
> Chanel Reissue 226, Black - 36
> Hermes Bolide 31, Etain - 35
> Chanel Reissue 226, Red - 25
> Chanel Coco (Lizard) Handle Small, Burgundy - 24
> Chanel Reissue Camera bag, Silver Metallic - 22
> Hermes Garden Party 36, Rouge H - 21
> Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22, Bleu Sapphire/Bleu Izmir - 21
> Chanel WOC, black - 21
> Longchamp Le Pliage, Gun Metal - 21
> *2019 Colours, by Usage*
> 
> Black - 123
> Grey/Silver - 118
> Red/Burgundy - 84
> Blue - 36
> *Goals and Habits*
> 
> The guiding principles I declared back in the 2017 version of this thread,
> *2017 Goals/Habits*
> I created a general set of goals for my bags/SLGs and overall closet. No planned acquisitions, no ban, enjoy what I have, mindful purchases are okay.
> 
> Edit my belongings to what I love, use or find beautiful
> Use and enjoy with gratitude what I choose to keep, shop my closet (I think I got this from someone on this thread, @bakeacookie, was it you?)
> Reduce my possessions, I have enough
> Be selective, thoughtful and mindful for things I purchase
> 30 day delayed gratification list
> 1 in 1 or more out
> *2020 Goals/Habits*
> 
> Practice a “no settling” philosophy, per @Annabel Lee and @papertiger
> Edit my belongings to what I love, use and find beautiful
> Use and enjoy what I choose to keep, shop my closet
> Reduce my possessions, I have enough
> Be selective, thoughtful and mindful for things I purchase
> Continue tracking my wears of bags (since 2014), clothing, shoes and jewelry (since 2015)
> Continue to put perceived wants on a 30 Day Delayed Gratification List
> Continue practicing a 1 in 1 or more out policy
> Review and assess wardrobe adds (bags, SLGs, jewelry, clothing and shoes) throughout the year and at year end for frequency of use (were they good purchases or was I wearing sales goggles?)
> Remember this quote which I have at the top of my 30 Day Delayed Gratification List, “Do not spoil what you have by desiring what you have not; remember that what you now have was once among the things you only hoped for” - Epicurus or as @diane278 simply stated on her thread, “Remember when you wanted what you currently have.”
> The above methods may not work for everyone, they work for me at this stage of life. My goal is to have a well edited collection of bags that work for my lifestyle, that I love and use regularly. I use and enjoy with gratitude what I choose to keep and continue shopping my closet.
> 
> Happy new year to my pocket friends and good luck with all of your 2020 goals!


I need a love button for your post.  Great job managing, analyzing and enjoying your bags! 

I’ve never analyzed use by color. I’ll have to track that this year. 

And, I love the sentiment that we once craved the things we have. So enjoy! 


ElainePG said:


> It is… thank you for asking. The concussion symptoms are very nearly all gone.
> I saw my doctor on Friday, and she was amazed at how quickly I've healed. She also cleared me to drive!!!


I am SO very happy for you. This has to be a frustrating and scary time. Yay! For your recovery!


ElainePG said:


> I apologize in advance to thread members if I'm incorrect, but I believe we've posted book recommendation here from time to time.
> I certainly have benefited from this, and I think other thread members have as well… yes? No? What do we all think? If we're reading, we can't be shopping, right?
> I'm going to look for "The Good Lord Bird."


I love book recommendations! 


Uptown Luxer said:


> I left the group before because I failed miserably.    Last year I purchased three very expensive bags and I am tired of my lack of self control in that area. This year I made a decision that I will not buy any handbags.  I am also going to let go of my jewelry shopping as well. I put in an order for some studs and I finished designing a ring for a stone I’ve had forever and then that’s it. I did ask my husband for a Cartier bracelet last year, which I pray he gives to me .... lol but I am taking my hands off.   I need to overcome this weakness of mine when it comes to handbags. I can easily go without clothes and shoes but bags ...... oh my .... it’s a huge struggle for me.


Oh no!  We need each other the most when we fall. I’ve been on this thread and bought 15 bags in a year and the ladies helped me FINALLY get to sanity. At one point, I didn’t buy a bag for almost 2 years. So, this is a no shame zone. We help each other always! 


coloradolvr said:


> I haven't followed this thread before but given my desire to stick to my goal I thought it might be fun to literally shop my closet and come up with new ways of breathing life into an older unused bag.
> 
> I came up with this combination over the weekend.  I have almost let go of this bag multiple times.  Given that the resale on LV Epi is pretty awful, I've always stopped short of letting her go.  That and my dear departed mom loved bucket bags and navy/white.  So this first attempt is to honor her!  This is a limited edition LV bag paired with Christian Dior strap and twilly.  I'm trying to get over mixing brands and hardware which will help a great deal in coming up with new ways to wear.  I might occasionally pop back in with new ideas!  One week in and sticking to my goal
> 
> View attachment 4632274


Pretty!!!


----------



## TankerToad

Love the idea of a no shame zone.
But everyone’s positive outlook and comments are so inspiring


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I love your Ferragamo! I'm carrying the Michael Kors I got last year. DH calls it a toy purse. He doesn't like all the colors! I'm switching to a more conservative purse since my daughter is visiting and she doesn't like a lot of color, having lived in NYC. This Coach purse is a year away from being vintage. I added the flowers to the strap last year.


I like them both!


----------



## msd_bags

missie1 said:


> Happy New Year Ladies.  I have missed you guys.  I have added a few bags that I needed. My goal for this year is no more than 2 bags to be added as I’m working on my jewelry.  I have specific jewelry list and I’m trying not to deviate from this.


Nice to ‘see’ you back Missie!


----------



## foxgal

@sexycombover - I totally hear you about feeling conflicted about taking low offers for bags. You say it so well - “literally paying for past poor buying choices”. I have a vintage Ferragamo classic gancini flap that I LOVE the look of but it just doesn’t suit my lifestyle or wardrobe. And I know I’d only get pennies on the dollar for it. But, in the spirit of this thread, I either need to use it or let it go...not languish in the back of my closet!

Vacations and sales are bad temptations for impulse purchases...but does anyone else also have problems with really nice salespeople? There have been a few independent boutiques where I’ve gotten to know the owner and then I almost feel pressured to support their business and buy every time I visit. Anyone else feel this? How do you leave a store gracefully without buying when you’ve spent a lot of time with the SA?


----------



## doni

Reading everyone’s goals and getting inspired.
This is a big year for me. I will be leaving my long-time corporate job in a few months to venture in new waters. That means new wardrobe needs, but also significantly less income for the time being so I am going to have to thread carefully!

So, joining this thread with these 2020 goals:

- Stop buying blazers! I have already sold my non-denim Balmains and a couple others. But I have also just fell for a Ganni one on the sale... Not a big expense but blazers are my weakness and I need to keep that in check.

- Don’t add to my total number of handbags. That doesn’t mean not buying a new handbag, as my needs are going to change. But if one comes in one goes out, no way around it. I am quite happy with my handbags at the moment, so if I buy anything, I should like it better than something I already have.

- Repeat to myself like a mantra: I have no need for more coats. And truly, I don’t.

- Set up a budget for fashion/clothes and stick to it religiously.

- Within that budget, buy more vintage/ pre-loved. I don’t tend to buy pre loved clothes but when I have done I have been very happy, so I want to explore that more as I am attracted by the sustainability aspect, the chase for unique pieces, and, of course, the prices.

- Take proper care of my clothes: mend buttons, deal with stains and small repairs quickly, handwash, take shoes regularly to the cobbler (better yet, learn how to properly treat leather shoes and bags) keep them tidy and well stored, that sort of thing.

I am sure there will be more. Work in progress.

Wishing everybody the best possible start of the decade!


----------



## TankerToad

doni said:


> Reading everyone’s goals and getting inspired.
> This is a big year for me. I will be leaving my long-time corporate job in a few months to venture in new waters. That means new wardrobe needs, but also significantly less income for the time being so I am going to have to thread carefully!
> 
> So, joining this thread with these 2020 goals:
> 
> - Stop buying blazers! I have already sold my non-denim Balmains and a couple others. But I have also already fell for a Ganni one on the sale... Not a big expense but blazers are my weakness and I need to keep that in check.
> 
> - Don’t add to my total number of handbags. That doesn’t mean not buying a new handbag, as my needs are going to change. But if one comes in one goes out, no way around it. I am quite happy with my handbags at the moment, so if I buy anything, I should like it better than something I already have.
> 
> - Repeat to myself like a mantra: I have no need for more coats. And truly, I don’t.
> 
> - Set up a budget for fashion/clothes and stick to it religiously.
> 
> - Within that budget, buy more vintage/ pre-loved. I don’t tend to buy pre loved clothes but when I have done I have been very happy, so I want to explore that more as I am attracted by the sustainability aspect, the chase for unique pieces, and, of course, the prices.
> 
> - Take proper care of my clothes: mend buttons, deal with stains and small repairs quickly, handwash, take shoes regularly to the cobbler (better yet, learn how to properly treat leather shoes and bags) keep them tidy and well stored, that sort of thing.
> 
> I am sure there will be more. Work in progress.
> 
> Wishing everybody the best possible start of the decade!


Love this post - am with you on the blazer addiction - do you think it’s a work thing? Blazers elevate denim and dresses as well - 
Something so smart about a well fitting blazer 
Sigh


----------



## TankerToad

foxgal said:


> @sexycombover - I totally hear you about feeling conflicted about taking low offers for bags. You say it so well - “literally paying for past poor buying choices”. I have a vintage Ferragamo classic gancini flap that I LOVE the look of but it just doesn’t suit my lifestyle or wardrobe. And I know I’d only get pennies on the dollar for it. But, in the spirit of this thread, I either need to use it or let it go...not languish in the back of my closet!
> 
> Vacations and sales are bad temptations for impulse purchases...but does anyone else also have problems with really nice salespeople? There have been a few independent boutiques where I’ve gotten to know the owner and then I almost feel pressured to support their business and buy every time I visit. Anyone else feel this? How do you leave a store gracefully without buying when you’ve spent a lot of time with the SA?


Wow- totally understand the nice salesperson  scenario-
And vacations - feeling like you have to get something because you’ll never find it again - or duty free at the airport, which is a nothing less than a siren call.
Understanding these things may help - isn’t identifying the situations the first step? 
Ahhh...much work to be done


----------



## Uptown Luxer

Sparkletastic said:


> I need a love button for your post.  Great job managing, analyzing and enjoying your bags!
> 
> I’ve never analyzed use by color. I’ll have to track that this year.
> 
> And, I love the sentiment that we once craved the things we have. So enjoy!
> 
> I am SO very happy for you. This has to be a frustrating and scary time. Yay! For your recovery!
> I love book recommendations!
> Oh no!  We need each other the most when we fall. I’ve been on this thread and bought 15 bags in a year and the ladies helped me FINALLY get to sanity. At one point, I didn’t buy a bag for almost 2 years. So, this is a no shame zone. We help each other always!
> Pretty!!!


Thank you for your encouraging words!!!  I started doing a lot of self reflection and I started to see at which point in my life things changed and I started my bag addiction.  I will have to be very mindful of my triggers and protect my mind in that aspect.  I am learning that I am easily influenced by my environment.  Have been doing a heart check and heart cleanse


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Yes - places like a Dress for Success and Salvation Army. I used to donate a lot through the Junior League’s resale shop, but it has closed. I give things to family members first though if possible!
> Ha! Yes, if I’m going through the effort to package it up nicely and haul it to the post office - I’d like a little more than $2.00, thank you very much! I haven’t gotten any snarky messages yet - thank goodness - but seriously... I’m not having a fire sale, I’m not making a living by selling on PM, I’m just trying to pass on a quality item for a third or less than retail.
> Now I feel like pulling everything and just donating it!
> Oof - let’s talk about something more cheerful! What’s everyone carrying today?
> I carried my red Ferragamo Studio bag - I’m so happy with it!
> View attachment 4633660


Gorgeous!


----------



## tenKrat

Here’s the bag I shopped from my closet today, LV Dora.


----------



## dcooney4

foxgal said:


> @sexycombover - I totally hear you about feeling conflicted about taking low offers for bags. You say it so well - “literally paying for past poor buying choices”. I have a vintage Ferragamo classic gancini flap that I LOVE the look of but it just doesn’t suit my lifestyle or wardrobe. And I know I’d only get pennies on the dollar for it. But, in the spirit of this thread, I either need to use it or let it go...not languish in the back of my closet!
> 
> Vacations and sales are bad temptations for impulse purchases...but does anyone else also have problems with really nice salespeople? There have been a few independent boutiques where I’ve gotten to know the owner and then I almost feel pressured to support their business and buy every time I visit. Anyone else feel this? How do you leave a store gracefully without buying when you’ve spent a lot of time with the SA?


This is me too! Lately I try to not go in the store rather than come out empty handed.


----------



## dcooney4

tenKrat said:


> Here’s the bag I shopped from my closet today, LV Dora.
> View attachment 4634150


Beautiful and I love the leather on it.


----------



## dcooney4

Two bags out so far this month. One had been sitting around for a very long time. Happy it finally went.


----------



## SakuraSakura

dcooney4 said:


> Two bags out so far this month. One had been sitting around for a very long time. Happy it finally went.



I recently sold an item that has been sitting in my closet for a while. I managed to get precisely what I paid for it back. It feels good and much lighter.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I don't have too many goals when it comes to my handbags. I want to keep them at a minimum but I am allowed to purchase items to collect (Louis Vuitton LEs for example). I also need to keep remembering that I shouldn't normalise spending so much money on a handbag or accessories. I adore fashion but to normalise that excessive spending is unhealthy and unrealistic. The Purse Forum is a great place but it can also be really enabling. I almost ran out to purchase another item until reality hit me: that I cannot purchase it without feeling financially guilty. It was hard to say no to myself but I have self control. A full savings account is better than any handbag.


----------



## Uptown Luxer

SakuraSakura said:


> I don't have too many goals when it comes to my handbags. I want to keep them at a minimum but I am allowed to purchase items to collect (Louis Vuitton LEs for example). I also need to keep remembering that I shouldn't normalise spending so much money on a handbag or accessories. I adore fashion but to normalise that excessive spending is unhealthy and unrealistic. The Purse Forum is a great place but it can also be really enabling. I almost ran out to purchase another item until reality hit me: that I cannot purchase it without feeling financially guilty. It was hard to say no to myself but I have self control. A full savings account is better than any handbag.


Proud of you!!!!  It is hard!  Keep up the good work


----------



## More bags

@tenKrat I love your gorgeous red Dora! 

@Cookiefiend Contributing to the line up of red bags, I shopped my closet and today I carried my red Chanel Reissue 226.


----------



## Annabel Lee

More bags said:


> Great goals Annabel Lee. Best wishes on your January no extra spend challenge!
> 
> 
> Great 2020 goals. I have a Bolide 31 - I love its beauty and how functional it is for my lifestyle. When you’re ready, there is a wonderful Ode to the Bolide thread with tons of pics.



Thank you! So far, so good, though I have been tempted a couple of times. I'm planning a trip in March to an area with a lot of great shopping, so now I'm actually going to make it no extra spending in January AND February. Eeek. 



More bags said:


> Warning - purse nerd alert, long post
> *December Update and 2019 Year End Stats*
> 
> Carried 16 bags in December 2019
> Read 39 books in 2019
> Maintained 1 in 1 out policy on bags in 2019
> *Dec Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *2019 Year End Stats*
> Bags - 2 in, 2 out
> SLGs - 3 in, 4 out
> 
> *2019 Top 11 Bags, by Usage*
> 
> Hermes Evelyne III PM, Etoupe - 40
> Gucci Soho Disco, Black - 37
> Chanel Reissue 226, Black - 36
> Hermes Bolide 31, Etain - 35
> Chanel Reissue 226, Red - 25
> Chanel Coco (Lizard) Handle Small, Burgundy - 24
> Chanel Reissue Camera bag, Silver Metallic - 22
> Hermes Garden Party 36, Rouge H - 21
> Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22, Bleu Sapphire/Bleu Izmir - 21
> Chanel WOC, black - 21
> Longchamp Le Pliage, Gun Metal - 21
> *2019 Colours, by Usage*
> 
> Black - 123
> Grey/Silver - 118
> Red/Burgundy - 84
> Blue - 36
> *Goals and Habits*
> 
> The guiding principles I declared back in the 2017 version of this thread,
> *2017 Goals/Habits*
> I created a general set of goals for my bags/SLGs and overall closet. No planned acquisitions, no ban, enjoy what I have, mindful purchases are okay.
> 
> Edit my belongings to what I love, use or find beautiful
> Use and enjoy with gratitude what I choose to keep, shop my closet (I think I got this from someone on this thread, @bakeacookie, was it you?)
> Reduce my possessions, I have enough
> Be selective, thoughtful and mindful for things I purchase
> 30 day delayed gratification list
> 1 in 1 or more out
> *2020 Goals/Habits*
> 
> Practice a “no settling” philosophy, per @Annabel Lee and @papertiger
> Edit my belongings to what I love, use and find beautiful
> Use and enjoy what I choose to keep, shop my closet
> Reduce my possessions, I have enough
> Be selective, thoughtful and mindful for things I purchase
> Continue tracking my wears of bags (since 2014), clothing, shoes and jewelry (since 2015)
> Continue to put perceived wants on a 30 Day Delayed Gratification List
> Continue practicing a 1 in 1 or more out policy
> Review and assess wardrobe adds (bags, SLGs, jewelry, clothing and shoes) throughout the year and at year end for frequency of use (were they good purchases or was I wearing sales goggles?)
> Remember this quote which I have at the top of my 30 Day Delayed Gratification List, “Do not spoil what you have by desiring what you have not; remember that what you now have was once among the things you only hoped for” - Epicurus or as @diane278 simply stated on her thread, “Remember when you wanted what you currently have.”
> The above methods may not work for everyone, they work for me at this stage of life. My goal is to have a well edited collection of bags that work for my lifestyle, that I love and use regularly. I use and enjoy with gratitude what I choose to keep and continue shopping my closet.
> 
> Happy new year to my pocket friends and good luck with all of your 2020 goals!



I love all of this so much. Great analysis on all your stats, and I love the guiding principles you put forth. 



tenKrat said:


> I recommend “The Good Lord Bird” by James McBride. Finishing it up right now. It’s about the adventures of John Brown, the abolitionist, and his runaway slave companion named Onion who’s disguised as a girl. Some parts are quite hilarious.
> 
> Edit: I’ll PM you re: future recommendations to avoid hijacking this thread.





ElainePG said:


> I apologize in advance to thread members if I'm incorrect, but I believe we've posted book recommendation here from time to time.
> I certainly have benefited from this, and I think other thread members have as well… yes? No? What do we all think? If we're reading, we can't be shopping, right?
> I'm going to look for "The Good Lord Bird."



I'll be shopping for books, haha. Count me among those who love book recommendations! 



ElainePG said:


> It is… thank you for asking. The concussion symptoms are very nearly all gone.
> I saw my doctor on Friday, and she was amazed at how quickly I've healed. She also cleared me to drive!!!


Yay! That's terrific news, Elaine!




dcooney4 said:


> For me the nothing in is to hard and will almost guarantee I fail, but is me. What I have done is set aside a little bit of money that I have earned from selling old junk or bags and my extra coffee money and keep it at the ready so if I see something I truly love I can have it as long as there is space in my closet. Though I have found once I have the cash at hand I don't like spending it.



Same! I'd rather keep the cash. I also could never do a nothing-in challenge for long. I can (and need to) be choosy about a new purchase, but odds are that there will be one. 



sexycombover said:


> Is anyone else having fomo when selling bags? I feel like I've been getting low offers, but at the same time, I know I never use the bags I'm selling. It seems silly at the end of the day. I need to be in the mindset of I'm paying for (proverbially) my poor purchases. Or I've already enjoyed this bag for what it's worth, I think. Ugh.



I do think it's easy to keep an inflated idea of a bag's worth in mind, and I'm definitely guilty of this. I have to remind myself that even when I used something gently or infrequently, what I paid is not what it's worth. But there are some brands that just do not hold their value for resale, and that's a real shame.



doni said:


> Reading everyone’s goals and getting inspired.
> This is a big year for me. I will be leaving my long-time corporate job in a few months to venture in new waters. That means new wardrobe needs, but also significantly less income for the time being so I am going to have to thread carefully!
> 
> So, joining this thread with these 2020 goals:
> 
> - Stop buying blazers! I have already sold my non-denim Balmains and a couple others. But I have also just fell for a Ganni one on the sale... Not a big expense but blazers are my weakness and I need to keep that in check.
> 
> - Don’t add to my total number of handbags. That doesn’t mean not buying a new handbag, as my needs are going to change. But if one comes in one goes out, no way around it. I am quite happy with my handbags at the moment, so if I buy anything, I should like it better than something I already have.
> 
> - Repeat to myself like a mantra: I have no need for more coats. And truly, I don’t.
> 
> - Set up a budget for fashion/clothes and stick to it religiously.
> 
> - Within that budget, buy more vintage/ pre-loved. I don’t tend to buy pre loved clothes but when I have done I have been very happy, so I want to explore that more as I am attracted by the sustainability aspect, the chase for unique pieces, and, of course, the prices.
> 
> - Take proper care of my clothes: mend buttons, deal with stains and small repairs quickly, handwash, take shoes regularly to the cobbler (better yet, learn how to properly treat leather shoes and bags) keep them tidy and well stored, that sort of thing.
> 
> I am sure there will be more. Work in progress.
> 
> Wishing everybody the best possible start of the decade!





TankerToad said:


> Love this post - am with you on the blazer addiction - do you think it’s a work thing? Blazers elevate denim and dresses as well -
> Something so smart about a well fitting blazer
> Sigh



Blazers and coats are a major weakness of mine as well! I think I'm also about at capacity on those, but I'm not ready to admit it yet.


----------



## ohmisseevee

tenKrat said:


> Here’s the bag I shopped from my closet today, LV Dora.
> View attachment 4634150





More bags said:


> @tenKrat I love your gorgeous red Dora!
> 
> @Cookiefiend Contributing to the line up of red bags, I shopped my closet and today I carried my red Chanel Reissue 226.



Gorgeous!! I have red bag envy right now. 



foxgal said:


> @sexycombover - I totally hear you about feeling conflicted about taking low offers for bags. You say it so well - “literally paying for past poor buying choices”. I have a vintage Ferragamo classic gancini flap that I LOVE the look of but it just doesn’t suit my lifestyle or wardrobe. And I know I’d only get pennies on the dollar for it. But, in the spirit of this thread, I either need to use it or let it go...not languish in the back of my closet!
> 
> *Vacations and sales are bad temptations for impulse purchases*...but does anyone else also have problems with really nice salespeople? There have been a few independent boutiques where I’ve gotten to know the owner and then I almost feel pressured to support their business and buy every time I visit. Anyone else feel this? How do you leave a store gracefully without buying when you’ve spent a lot of time with the SA?



I recently let go of five bags that had literally been sitting in my closet for at least several years, because the styles just didn't suit my wardrobe and I simply never reached for them.  I think part of the problem, too, was that I didn't have an easy way to transfer my belongings from one bag to another - all of my little items, chapstick and random papers/receipts and so on, would just be stuffed haphazardly in whatever pockets my bag had - and that has definitely changed as of last year, as I now have a small collection of lovely SLGs that are helping with organizing in my handbags.

But I am glad I let go of them. Two of them went to a friend who re-gifted to her mom and her brother's girlfriend, and the other four went to another friend and her family.  To me, the bags are more valuable gone because they free up closet space, but also because I know they will enjoy more use with someone else.

One of those bags was a (giant) Gucci canvas shopper tote with an included thick shoulder/messenger strap. My friend (who is a teacher, and has great need of large bags as a result) was SO happy to receive it.  It almost made my heart burst to see her joy, as a fellow lover of beautiful bags.

I definitely have a problem with buying stuff on vacation.  For me, it's like having a little memento of my trip with me once I'm back home.  My most recent case was a Celine Nano Belt Bag that I purchased when I was on my solo trip to Switzerland - I took a quick detour/trip to visit friends in Milan, and on my last day there just strolled around a Rinascente shopping center looking at beautiful luxury handbags, and just couldn't resist the siren call (I had fallen in love with the bag during an earlier trip to Italy, when I walked away with only a beautiful continental zip wallet).

I do have to admit that it's such a beautiful bag. I love using it and I also remember the great lengths I went to in order to get my VAT refund!


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you! 


tenKrat said:


> Here’s the bag I shopped from my closet today, LV Dora.
> View attachment 4634150


Ooo - gorgeous leather! I'm not familiar with this style - it looks very interesting! 


dcooney4 said:


> Two bags out so far this month. One had been sitting around for a very long time. Happy it finally went.


Congratulations!! 


More bags said:


> @tenKrat I love your gorgeous red Dora!
> 
> @Cookiefiend Contributing to the line up of red bags, I shopped my closet and today I carried my red Chanel Reissue 226.


What a beauty! 


ohmisseevee said:


> Gorgeous!! I have red bag envy right now.
> 
> 
> 
> I recently let go of five bags that had literally been sitting in my closet for at least several years, because the styles just didn't suit my wardrobe and I simply never reached for them.  I think part of the problem, too, was that I didn't have an easy way to transfer my belongings from one bag to another - all of my little items, chapstick and random papers/receipts and so on, would just be stuffed haphazardly in whatever pockets my bag had - and that has definitely changed as of last year, as I now have a small collection of lovely SLGs that are helping with organizing in my handbags.
> 
> But I am glad I let go of them. Two of them went to a friend who re-gifted to her mom and her brother's girlfriend, and the other four went to another friend and her family.  To me, the bags are more valuable gone because they free up closet space, but also because I know they will enjoy more use with someone else.
> 
> One of those bags was a (giant) Gucci canvas shopper tote with an included thick shoulder/messenger strap. My friend (who is a teacher, and has great need of large bags as a result) was SO happy to receive it.  It almost made my heart burst to see her joy, as a fellow lover of beautiful bags.
> 
> I definitely have a problem with buying stuff on vacation.  For me, it's like having a little memento of my trip with me once I'm back home.  My most recent case was a Celine Nano Belt Bag that I purchased when I was on my solo trip to Switzerland - I took a quick detour/trip to visit friends in Milan, and on my last day there just strolled around a Rinascente shopping center looking at beautiful luxury handbags, and just couldn't resist the siren call (I had fallen in love with the bag during an earlier trip to Italy, when I walked away with only a beautiful continental zip wallet).
> 
> I do have to admit that it's such a beautiful bag. I love using it and I also remember the great lengths I went to in order to get my VAT refund!


Congratulations! 5 bags out is huge, and how wonderful it is to have given a bag to a friend who was so happy to receive it.


----------



## missie1

msd_bags said:


> Nice to ‘see’ you back Missie!


Thanks Msd.  Nice to be back.  I gotta try to keep up cause we know how fast this group moves.


----------



## doni

TankerToad said:


> Love this post - am with you on the blazer addiction - do you think it’s a work thing? Blazers elevate denim and dresses as well -
> Something so smart about a well fitting blazer
> Sigh


I know right? I don’t even know how to wear jeans if not with a blazer 

It is not a work thing for me. Or not only, because it’s true I would not be without one at the office. But I started wearing blazers as a teenager. I remember my first one perfectly. A Daniel Hechter madras print in blues and greens that I wore with surfer t-shirts and Levis 501s... They have been my uniform since, even through that dark period at the end of the 90s when no one even slightly fashionable wore them until Stella McCartney came to the rescue.

If I go shopping, for trousers, or a shirt, or underwear, whatever... somehow I come back with a blazer. It is all I see in the shops. It is some sort of condition...


----------



## missie1

doni said:


> Reading everyone’s goals and getting inspired.
> This is a big year for me. I will be leaving my long-time corporate job in a few months to venture in new waters. That means new wardrobe needs, but also significantly less income for the time being so I am going to have to thread carefully!
> 
> So, joining this thread with these 2020 goals:
> 
> - Stop buying blazers! I have already sold my non-denim Balmains and a couple others. But I have also just fell for a Ganni one on the sale... Not a big expense but blazers are my weakness and I need to keep that in check.
> 
> - Don’t add to my total number of handbags. That doesn’t mean not buying a new handbag, as my needs are going to change. But if one comes in one goes out, no way around it. I am quite happy with my handbags at the moment, so if I buy anything, I should like it better than something I already have.
> 
> - Repeat to myself like a mantra: I have no need for more coats. And truly, I don’t.
> 
> - Set up a budget for fashion/clothes and stick to it religiously.
> 
> - Within that budget, buy more vintage/ pre-loved. I don’t tend to buy pre loved clothes but when I have done I have been very happy, so I want to explore that more as I am attracted by the sustainability aspect, the chase for unique pieces, and, of course, the prices.
> 
> - Take proper care of my clothes: mend buttons, deal with stains and small repairs quickly, handwash, take shoes regularly to the cobbler (better yet, learn how to properly treat leather shoes and bags) keep them tidy and well stored, that sort of thing.
> 
> I am sure there will be more. Work in progress.
> 
> Wishing everybody the best possible start of the decade!





doni said:


> Reading everyone’s goals and getting inspired.
> This is a big year for me. I will be leaving my long-time corporate job in a few months to venture in new waters. That means new wardrobe needs, but also significantly less income for the time being so I am going to have to thread carefully!
> 
> So, joining this thread with these 2020 goals:
> 
> - Stop buying blazers! I have already sold my non-denim Balmains and a couple others. But I have also just fell for a Ganni one on the sale... Not a big expense but blazers are my weakness and I need to keep that in check.
> 
> - Don’t add to my total number of handbags. That doesn’t mean not buying a new handbag, as my needs are going to change. But if one comes in one goes out, no way around it. I am quite happy with my handbags at the moment, so if I buy anything, I should like it better than something I already have.
> 
> - Repeat to myself like a mantra: I have no need for more coats. And truly, I don’t.
> 
> - Set up a budget for fashion/clothes and stick to it religiously.
> 
> - Within that budget, buy more vintage/ pre-loved. I don’t tend to buy pre loved clothes but when I have done I have been very happy, so I want to explore that more as I am attracted by the sustainability aspect, the chase for unique pieces, and, of course, the prices.
> 
> - Take proper care of my clothes: mend buttons, deal with stains and small repairs quickly, handwash, take shoes regularly to the cobbler (better yet, learn how to properly treat leather shoes and bags) keep them tidy and well stored, that sort of thing.
> 
> I am sure there will be more. Work in progress.
> 
> Wishing everybody the best possible start of the decade!


A Great blazer is a wardrobe staple and it’s so hard not to buy everyone you see.  I love to wear with jeans a blouse and pumps. I am currently eyeing a tan Balmain blazer but I’m trying to stay focused on my jewelry goals.  I’m going to Vegas this weekend so I hopefully don’t get distracted.  I plan to go to VCA as I need to try on the 4 motif bracelet that I have on list for my birthday.


----------



## TankerToad

doni said:


> I know right? I don’t even know how to wear jeans if not with a blazer
> 
> It is not a work thing for me. Or not only, because it’s true I would not be without one at the office. But I started wearing blazers as a teenager. I remember my first one perfectly. A Daniel Hechter madras print in blues and greens that I wore with surfer t-shirts and Levis 501s... They have been my uniform since, even through that dark period at the end of the 90s when no one even slightly fashionable wore them until Stella McCartney came to the rescue.
> 
> If I go shopping, for trousers, or a shirt, or underwear, whatever... somehow I come back with a blazer. It is all I see in the shops. It is some sort of condition...


We are both suffering for better or for worse from the same blazer condition - like you I never feel better or even fully dressed with out a blazer or fitted jacket or long coat - mostly blazers, it's true


----------



## TankerToad

missie1 said:


> A Great blazer is a wardrobe staple and it’s so hard not to buy everyone you see.  I love to wear with jeans a blouse and pumps. I am currently eyeing a tan Balmain blazer but I’m trying to stay focused on my jewelry goals.  I’m going to Vegas this weekend so I hopefully don’t get distracted.  I plan to go to VCA as I need to try on the 4 motif bracelet that I have on list for my birthday.


Focus ! With VCA it doesn’t leave room for distraction-


----------



## missie1

TankerToad said:


> Focus ! With VCA it doesn’t leave room for distraction-


I’m rapidly learning that. I just bought 1vca sweet and 2 Cartier loves  since October so I’m like girl slow down. You gotta pace yourself.  Definitely need to try few things so I can establish my list.


----------



## Rhl2987

foxgal said:


> @sexycombover - Vacations and sales are bad temptations for impulse purchases...but does anyone else also have problems with really nice salespeople? There have been a few independent boutiques where I’ve gotten to know the owner and then I almost feel pressured to support their business and buy every time I visit. Anyone else feel this? How do you leave a store gracefully without buying when you’ve spent a lot of time with the SA?


Yes to all of these!! I think setting expectations, like I recently met with a friend/small sustainable clothing biz owner and said that if I were working I'd buy everything she has in her store! I will definitely buy from her in the future but can't be buying every time we meet. Also, I think that if you want to visit but don't want to buy something, bring them a treat as your "reason" to visit. That's always a way for them to be grateful and you to not feel pressured into buying.


----------



## Rhl2987

TankerToad said:


> We are both suffering for better or for worse from the same blazer condition - like you I never feel better or even fully dressed with out a blazer or fitted jacket or long coat - mostly blazers, it's true


At least it means you get use out of your blazers! I suffer from a blazer condition where I buy them and then rarely use them. I have mostly JCrew and other like brands, but I just got a number of Chanel ones and I need to wear them!! 

Does anyone have tips for how to wear a blazer in winter? Do you try to fit a jacket over it? I think it would be too cold to wear the blazer outside by itself, but most of my jackets won't fit over a blazer.


----------



## missie1

Rhl2987 said:


> At least it means you get use out of your blazers! I suffer from a blazer condition where I buy them and then rarely use them. I have mostly JCrew and other like brands, but I just got a number of Chanel ones and I need to wear them!!
> 
> Does anyone have tips for how to wear a blazer in winter? Do you try to fit a jacket over it? I think it would be too cold to wear the blazer outside by itself, but most of my jackets won't fit over a blazer.


You have to wear blazer and cape with it or drape coat over shoulders.  I prefer the cape.


----------



## doni

missie1 said:


> A Great blazer is a wardrobe staple and it’s so hard not to buy everyone you see.  I love to wear with jeans a blouse and pumps. I am currently eyeing a tan Balmain blazer but I’m trying to stay focused on my jewelry goals.  I’m going to Vegas this weekend so I hopefully don’t get distracted.  I plan to go to VCA as I need to try on the 4 motif bracelet that I have on list for my birthday.



Oh well, I just sold my tan Balmain blazer (more like vanilla) recently.
And I am already regretting it. 
So I better not give you any advice as to what I think the priority is here


----------



## missie1

Here is my newest red bag contribution.  Saw it in Saks and was like perfect for crossbody or clutch which we all know I adore.  It’s strathberry. Such a cute little bag


----------



## missie1

doni said:


> Oh well, I just sold my tan Balmain blazer (more like vanilla) recently.
> And I am already regretting it.
> So I better not give you any advice as to what I think the priority is here


I know that was hard ‍♀️....I’m going to check it out in Vegas.  Gotta stay strong and focused


----------



## Uptown Luxer

Rhl2987 said:


> Yes to all of these!! I think setting expectations, like I recently met with a friend/small sustainable clothing biz owner and said that if I were working I'd buy everything she has in her store! I will definitely buy from her in the future but can't be buying every time we meet. Also, I think that if you want to visit but don't want to buy something, bring them a treat as your "reason" to visit. That's always a way for them to be grateful and you to not feel pressured into buying.


Very true!!!!!  I do that to a Chanel SA i love to death.  I will stop by to keep in touch and say hi and I will bring her a small box of chocolate, small treats, Starbucks gift card, etc. of course, I don’t do it every month ....  maybe Valentines day, beginning of Summer, Holidays.  And I will tell her that I won’t look at stuff to avoid getting in trouble.  I write her thank you cards as well to lift her up. She is REALLY good at respecting my boundaries and she is not pushy at all.


----------



## doni

Rhl2987 said:


> At least it means you get use out of your blazers! I suffer from a blazer condition where I buy them and then rarely use them. I have mostly JCrew and other like brands, but I just got a number of Chanel ones and I need to wear them!!
> 
> Does anyone have tips for how to wear a blazer in winter? Do you try to fit a jacket over it? I think it would be too cold to wear the blazer outside by itself, but most of my jackets won't fit over a blazer.



How does one NOT wear a blazer in Winter? Or any other season?

But I get what you mean with fitted coats. So some solutions:

Wear a cape or, weather permitting, one of those blankets. OR wear your coat as a cape, on top of the blazer. 
Fur coats and puffer jackets tend to have more arm room.
Keep a blazer in the office, you go there wearing a top under your coat, and put it on at work. 
Use a thick blazer (tweed, courdroy) as a coat. Get it one size bigger, wear a knit underneath and wrap a big scarf on top.
I have a Moncler jacket that has zipped sleeves. If you open them up completely it is almost like a cape. It is perfect for blazers. So of course I had to get two of them


----------



## Uptown Luxer

Rhl2987 said:


> At least it means you get use out of your blazers! I suffer from a blazer condition where I buy them and then rarely use them. I have mostly JCrew and other like brands, but I just got a number of Chanel ones and I need to wear them!!
> 
> Does anyone have tips for how to wear a blazer in winter? Do you try to fit a jacket over it? I think it would be too cold to wear the blazer outside by itself, but most of my jackets won't fit over a blazer.


I would be curious to know as well!!!! Great question


----------



## muchstuff

foxgal said:


> @sexycombover - I totally hear you about feeling conflicted about taking low offers for bags. You say it so well - “literally paying for past poor buying choices”. I have a vintage Ferragamo classic gancini flap that I LOVE the look of but it just doesn’t suit my lifestyle or wardrobe. And I know I’d only get pennies on the dollar for it. But, in the spirit of this thread, I either need to use it or let it go...not languish in the back of my closet!
> 
> Vacations and sales are bad temptations for impulse purchases...but does anyone else also have problems with really nice salespeople? There have been a few independent boutiques where I’ve gotten to know the owner and then I almost feel pressured to support their business and buy every time I visit. Anyone else feel this? How do you leave a store gracefully without buying when you’ve spent a lot of time with the SA?



The owner must know that service is the way to bring you back in, and that you won't be purchasing each time. Compliments as to the quality of her service are nice to give though. You could also ask for some business cards to hand out to friends.

 I just had a wonderful Longchamp SA text me mod shots and pics of bags (I'm in Canada, he was in the US) but I didn't buy as the colours weren't what I was looking for. I did however get the name of his manager and sent an email complimenting the service I received, naming names. The manager is bumping the email up to the regional office.  People are often quick to complain but don't often take the time to send compliments!


----------



## dcooney4

missie1 said:


> Here is my newest red bag contribution.  Saw it in Saks and was like perfect for crossbody or clutch which we all know I adore.  It’s strathberry. Such a cute little bag


It is so cheerful and beautiful!


----------



## lynne_ross

doni said:


> Reading everyone’s goals and getting inspired.
> This is a big year for me. I will be leaving my long-time corporate job in a few months to venture in new waters. That means new wardrobe needs, but also significantly less income for the time being so I am going to have to thread carefully!
> 
> So, joining this thread with these 2020 goals:
> 
> - Stop buying blazers! I have already sold my non-denim Balmains and a couple others. But I have also just fell for a Ganni one on the sale... Not a big expense but blazers are my weakness and I need to keep that in check.
> 
> - Don’t add to my total number of handbags. That doesn’t mean not buying a new handbag, as my needs are going to change. But if one comes in one goes out, no way around it. I am quite happy with my handbags at the moment, so if I buy anything, I should like it better than something I already have.
> 
> - Repeat to myself like a mantra: I have no need for more coats. And truly, I don’t.
> 
> - Set up a budget for fashion/clothes and stick to it religiously.
> 
> - Within that budget, buy more vintage/ pre-loved. I don’t tend to buy pre loved clothes but when I have done I have been very happy, so I want to explore that more as I am attracted by the sustainability aspect, the chase for unique pieces, and, of course, the prices.
> 
> - Take proper care of my clothes: mend buttons, deal with stains and small repairs quickly, handwash, take shoes regularly to the cobbler (better yet, learn how to properly treat leather shoes and bags) keep them tidy and well stored, that sort of thing.
> 
> I am sure there will be more. Work in progress.
> 
> Wishing everybody the best possible start of the decade!


Congrats on a big more career wise! I hope one day I have the guts to do this, for now addicted to the corporate pay and stability. 
My husband and I have been managing to budgets for over a decade. I find it makes spending easier cause you have already pre- spent in a way. So no guilt with purchases, assuming you larger stick to your overall budget.


----------



## Cookiefiend

missie1 said:


> Here is my newest red bag contribution.  Saw it in Saks and was like perfect for crossbody or clutch which we all know I adore.  It’s strathberry. Such a cute little bag


That is cute! How do you like it? I’ve been curious about that bar - is it hard to get into?


----------



## msd_bags

foxgal said:


> @sexycombover - I totally hear you about feeling conflicted about taking low offers for bags. You say it so well - “literally paying for past poor buying choices”. I have a vintage Ferragamo classic gancini flap that I LOVE the look of but it just doesn’t suit my lifestyle or wardrobe. And I know I’d only get pennies on the dollar for it. But, in the spirit of this thread, I either need to use it or let it go...not languish in the back of my closet!
> 
> Vacations and sales are bad temptations for impulse purchases...but does anyone else also have problems with really nice salespeople? There have been a few independent boutiques where I’ve gotten to know the owner and then I almost feel pressured to support their business and buy every time I visit. Anyone else feel this? How do you leave a store gracefully without buying when you’ve spent a lot of time with the SA?


International vacations are really hard for me in terms of shopping temptation!  The duties and taxes in my country are quite high, so international travels mean access to better priced items.

As to salespeople, I sometimes don't want to go to the boutique (which is a good deterrent for buying) when an SA has been very accommodating during past visits and then I see her inside and I know for sure I am not buying now.  Does anybody share this feeling/behavior with me?


----------



## missie1

dcooney4 said:


> It is so cheerful and beautiful!


Thanks. It was so cute I was like I can use this when traveling


----------



## missie1

Cookiefiend said:


> That is cute! How do you like it? I’ve been curious about that bar - is it hard to get into?


I haven’t carried it yet.  It’s surprisingly very easy to get in and out of the bar flap


----------



## sexycombover

missie1 said:


> Here is my newest red bag contribution.  Saw it in Saks and was like perfect for crossbody or clutch which we all know I adore.  It’s strathberry. Such a cute little bag



I love strathberry's trademark esthetic. I own a midi beige and vanilla bicolor tote but haven't cut off the tags since I kept flip flopping on if I overspent on it. Curious if you got it on sale or full price.


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> At least it means you get use out of your blazers! I suffer from a blazer condition where I buy them and then rarely use them. I have mostly JCrew and other like brands, but I just got a number of Chanel ones and I need to wear them!!
> 
> Does anyone have tips for how to wear a blazer in winter? Do you try to fit a jacket over it? I think it would be too cold to wear the blazer outside by itself, but most of my jackets won't fit over a blazer.


I need to wear suits for work and so I have separate jackets that fit over suit jackets. Then more snug coats for when I am not wearing a blazer. It is annoying have 2 sets but winter jackets need to be snug to keep me warm.


----------



## TankerToad

doni said:


> How does one NOT wear a blazer in Winter? Or any other season?
> 
> But I get what you mean with fitted coats. So some solutions:
> 
> Wear a cape or, weather permitting, one of those blankets. OR wear your coat as a cape, on top of the blazer.
> Fur coats and puffer jackets tend to have more arm room.
> Keep a blazer in the office, you go there wearing a top under your coat, and put it on at work.
> Use a thick blazer (tweed, courdroy) as a coat. Get it one size bigger, wear a knit underneath and wrap a big scarf on top.
> I have a Moncler jacket that has zipped sleeves. If you open them up completely it is almost like a cape. It is perfect for blazers. So of course I had to get two of them


Wow - you have thought this out - amazing post -are we separated at birth?
When not chasing around the world, my home climate is COLD. So blazers under coats are a given. However and therefore I have an extraordinarily large amount of coats - wear them ALL- sometimes as even regular wear; if the event  is outdoors (Ribbon cutting or dedications, speeches  etc)
So there is another layer to my “condition” - Keep saying: NO. MORE. COATS. - then I buy another coat - UGH!


----------



## TankerToad

lynne_ross said:


> I need to wear suits for work and so I have separate jackets that fit over suit jackets. Then more snug coats for when I am not wearing a blazer. It is annoying have 2 sets but winter jackets need to be snug to keep me warm.


Understand this completely. No judgment here


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> I need a love button for your post.  Great job managing, analyzing and enjoying your bags!
> 
> I’ve never analyzed use by color. I’ll have to track that this year.
> 
> And, I love the sentiment that we once craved the things we have. So enjoy!
> 
> I am SO very happy for you. This has to be a frustrating and scary time. Yay! For your recovery!
> I love book recommendations!
> Oh no!  We need each other the most when we fall. I’ve been on this thread and bought 15 bags in a year and the ladies helped me FINALLY get to sanity. At one point, I didn’t buy a bag for almost 2 years. So, this is a no shame zone. We help each other always!
> Pretty!!!


Thanks for your kind words Sparkle. Credit goes to @Cookiefiend for being the first to share her colour usage.



doni said:


> Reading everyone’s goals and getting inspired.
> This is a big year for me. I will be leaving my long-time corporate job in a few months to venture in new waters. That means new wardrobe needs, but also significantly less income for the time being so I am going to have to thread carefully!
> 
> So, joining this thread with these 2020 goals:
> 
> - Stop buying blazers! I have already sold my non-denim Balmains and a couple others. But I have also just fell for a Ganni one on the sale... Not a big expense but blazers are my weakness and I need to keep that in check.
> 
> - Don’t add to my total number of handbags. That doesn’t mean not buying a new handbag, as my needs are going to change. But if one comes in one goes out, no way around it. I am quite happy with my handbags at the moment, so if I buy anything, I should like it better than something I already have.
> 
> - Repeat to myself like a mantra: I have no need for more coats. And truly, I don’t.
> 
> - Set up a budget for fashion/clothes and stick to it religiously.
> 
> - Within that budget, buy more vintage/ pre-loved. I don’t tend to buy pre loved clothes but when I have done I have been very happy, so I want to explore that more as I am attracted by the sustainability aspect, the chase for unique pieces, and, of course, the prices.
> 
> - Take proper care of my clothes: mend buttons, deal with stains and small repairs quickly, handwash, take shoes regularly to the cobbler (better yet, learn how to properly treat leather shoes and bags) keep them tidy and well stored, that sort of thing.
> 
> I am sure there will be more. Work in progress.
> 
> Wishing everybody the best possible start of the decade!


Great goals! Best wishes with your career transition. Blazers are awesome!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Two bags out so far this month. One had been sitting around for a very long time. Happy it finally went.


Congratulations on your sales, two bags out is awesome!



SakuraSakura said:


> I recently sold an item that has been sitting in my closet for a while. I managed to get precisely what I paid for it back. It feels good and much lighter.


What a score - congratulations!



ohmisseevee said:


> Gorgeous!! I have red bag envy right now.
> 
> 
> 
> I recently let go of five bags that had literally been sitting in my closet for at least several years, because the styles just didn't suit my wardrobe and I simply never reached for them.  I think part of the problem, too, was that I didn't have an easy way to transfer my belongings from one bag to another - all of my little items, chapstick and random papers/receipts and so on, would just be stuffed haphazardly in whatever pockets my bag had - and that has definitely changed as of last year, as I now have a small collection of lovely SLGs that are helping with organizing in my handbags.
> 
> But I am glad I let go of them. Two of them went to a friend who re-gifted to her mom and her brother's girlfriend, and the other four went to another friend and her family.  To me, the bags are more valuable gone because they free up closet space, but also because I know they will enjoy more use with someone else.
> 
> One of those bags was a (giant) Gucci canvas shopper tote with an included thick shoulder/messenger strap. My friend (who is a teacher, and has great need of large bags as a result) was SO happy to receive it.  It almost made my heart burst to see her joy, as a fellow lover of beautiful bags.
> 
> I definitely have a problem with buying stuff on vacation.  For me, it's like having a little memento of my trip with me once I'm back home.  My most recent case was a Celine Nano Belt Bag that I purchased when I was on my solo trip to Switzerland - I took a quick detour/trip to visit friends in Milan, and on my last day there just strolled around a Rinascente shopping center looking at beautiful luxury handbags, and just couldn't resist the siren call (I had fallen in love with the bag during an earlier trip to Italy, when I walked away with only a beautiful continental zip wallet).
> 
> I do have to admit that it's such a beautiful bag. I love using it and I also remember the great lengths I went to in order to get my VAT refund!


Thank you for the bag love.
Congratulations on moving five bags out of your closet! Thanks for sharing your lovely stories of how you delighted many other people!



Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Ooo - gorgeous leather! I'm not familiar with this style - it looks very interesting!
> 
> Congratulations!!
> 
> What a beauty!
> 
> Congratulations! 5 bags out is huge, and how wonderful it is to have given a bag to a friend who was so happy to receive it.


Thank you Cookie!


----------



## More bags

missie1 said:


> Here is my newest red bag contribution.  Saw it in Saks and was like perfect for crossbody or clutch which we all know I adore.  It’s strathberry. Such a cute little bag


missie this is such a cute bag. I love how it is versatile for crossbody or clutch carry.


----------



## More bags

Annabel Lee said:


> Thank you! So far, so good, though I have been tempted a couple of times. I'm planning a trip in March to an area with a lot of great shopping, so now I'm actually going to make it no extra spending in January AND February. Eeek.
> 
> I love all of this so much. Great analysis on all your stats, and I love the guiding principles you put forth.


Thank you for your kind words. It’s wonderful to have a trip to look forward to. I am joining you for no extra spending in January. Best wishes for two months of no extra spending, I will cheer you on!


----------



## Mulberrygal

More bags said:


> @tenKrat I love your gorgeous red Dora!
> 
> @Cookiefiend Contributing to the line up of red bags, I shopped my closet and today I carried my red Chanel Reissue 226.



Gorgeous, I love red ❤️


----------



## missie1

sexycombover said:


> I love strathberry's trademark esthetic. I own a midi beige and vanilla bicolor tote but haven't cut off the tags since I kept flip flopping on if I overspent on it. Curious if you got it on sale or full price.


                       I initially paid fp then it went on sale and I called Saks and got price adjustment.  I like the price point for a crossbody/ clutch.


----------



## Mulberrygal

A bit late posting but my Stats for the year look outwardly quite good for me  but looks can be deceptive  

Bags +5 -4
SLG +3 -2
Scarves +1 -4

Also 3 are still unsold at Consignment............I darent include, don't want to jinx their sales 

I don't feel I did at all well as my intentions were just to move some on last year but Sep/Nov I had a big hiccup:-
+ 3 expensive new small bags and out 4 not so expensive larger bags (+2 at consignment)

Purchasing 3 smaller everyday bags meant my larger wallets weren't practical and as a result:-
+3 small coin/card and out went 2 large (+1 at consignment)

This years good intentions to follow in next post


----------



## Mulberrygal

This year my goal is to achieve a workable small collection. I don't want to keep bags I don't use, I've hung onto them for far too long.  This goes for scarves too.
In fairness I thought I did have that a few years ago but I unexpectedly lost my job which changed my life and use of bags enormously. After a wind down of a couple of part time jobs for a year I'm now enjoying a life of leisure. That means all my larger work bags were made redundant too. I also walk practically everywhere so I very rarely carry any of my larger casual bags. I rectified this slightly last year, purchasing 1 LV backpack, 4 cross body..........but there is still a lot of work to be done.

For the first time in years I've totted up and made an assessment -

My collection is now down to 20 bags, a small collection to some but large to others. It's obviously personal to each individual needs, lifestyle, space, finances etc
Bags (20)
8 - never carry
4 - carry regular
1 -  special occasions
6 - outings, holidays
1 - ?

Scarves (42)
Working on what to do with these 

SLG
3 - large wallets (1 not used)
3 - small coin purses
2 - card holders
3 - pouch (unused)
Other pouches, make up bags, etc

I've at least made a start and identified the problem  I'd like to and need to move on at least the 8 I don't use but I do find it difficult.........some I think maybe I'll use again but don't, most I know I'll lose too much money on and that hurts. ........I can find plenty of reasons not to 


I'm also doing a "No Spend Year" and declaring war on any extras or more "stuff" that aren't needed within a strict budget I've created which applies to everything. I'm continuing my "no more stuff, more journeys" philosophy............plenty of trips, holidays and adventures have been booked to balance the scales 

I've started with a January, shop my own freezer/larder  This means a very low spend for Jan groceries with the benefit of having clear cupboards and freezer.
I had a lot of success last year with shopping my own wardrobes and I will continue not to buy ANY new clothes unless something needs to be replaced.
I failed miserably with shoes though ........so I'm not buying any at all this year.

I think most of us buy far too much, we are tempted by adverts, sales, Black Friday etc I watched the Maria Kondo "Tiding Up" last year for the first time and was horrified how much excesses people actually had, it made me think I was a minimalist  at least my floor space is free.


----------



## dcooney4

Mulberrygal said:


> A bit late posting but my Stats for the year look outwardly quite good for me  but looks can be deceptive
> 
> Bags +5 -4
> SLG +3 -2
> Scarves +1 -4
> 
> Also 3 are still unsold at Consignment............I darent include, don't want to jinx their sales
> 
> I don't feel I did at all well as my intentions were just to move some on last year but Sep/Nov I had a big hiccup:-
> + 3 expensive new small bags and out 4 not so expensive larger bags (+2 at consignment)
> 
> Purchasing 3 smaller everyday bags meant my larger wallets weren't practical and as a result:-
> +3 small coin/card and out went 2 large (+1 at consignment)
> 
> This years good intentions to follow in next post


Are the three smaller bags part of the five in ? I had so many ins and outs last year to get to where I am now. Though most of my ins were of the practical contemporary variety.


----------



## doni

TankerToad said:


> Wow - you have thought this out - amazing post -are we separated at birth?
> When not chasing around the world, my home climate is COLD. So blazers under coats are a given. However and therefore I have an extraordinarily large amount of coats - wear them ALL- sometimes as even regular wear; if the event  is outdoors (Ribbon cutting or dedications, speeches  etc)
> So there is another layer to my “condition” - Keep saying: NO. MORE. COATS. - then I buy another coat - UGH!


I think the coat syndrome may be related to the blazer condition 

I don’t think of myself as having such a problem with coats because my mother, who was otherwise a very sensible shopper, did big time, so I believe I am reasonable in comparison... She saw it as an obligation to source a new coat (or two) come the cold season. But after she passed away I have now brought home a number of her coats (furs and MaxMaras mainly), I am more than served in that front, and I still find myself eyeing others.

And I don’t even have ribbon cutting obligations to justify the expense. You are not Katherine Duchess of Cambridge by any chance? If you are, great coat collection you have


----------



## Mulberrygal

dcooney4 said:


> Are the three smaller bags part of the five in ? I had so many ins and outs last year to get to where I am now. Though most of my ins were of the practical contemporary variety.



Yes the 3 were part of the 5 but they were all big spends, LV and Chanel. At those prices they had to be "keepers" for me and not bags I want to be changing my mind about. I've lost loads of money reselling Dior in the past that I've barely used. I don't want to be in that position again I've been successfully downsizing for 3 years selling off the many and replacing with a more expensive few 
I need the space as we're moving to a considerably smaller property less effort, less work, less stuff, more travels.

I've spent years tweaking my own collection and used to have far more ins and outs. Initially I only bought Mulberry when I was in my 20s but gradually moved away from them when the brand lost its way. The huge price hikes at the time actually pushed me to looking at other more expensive brands which probably wasn't their intention I still have 3 traditional Mulbs left that I use occasionally and 1 other that should go as I don't use it.


----------



## Mulberrygal

doni said:


> I think the coat syndrome may be related to the blazer condition
> 
> I don’t think of myself as having such a problem with coats because my mother, who was otherwise a very sensible shopper, did big time, so I believe I am reasonable in comparison... She saw it as an obligation to source a new coat (or two) come the cold season. But after she passed away I have now brought home a number of her coats (furs and MaxMaras mainly), I am more than served in that front, and I still find myself eyeing others.
> 
> And I don’t even have ribbon cutting obligations to justify the expense. You are not Katherine Duchess of Cambridge by any chance? If you are, great coat collection you have



Ooh lucky you, furs and MaxMaras  My dear old Mum was very sensible but I didn't find such treasures when she sadly passed away,

Yes our lovely Duchess does have some fabulous coats   It helps of course when you look that good in them too. Wouldn't you just love to get hold of a few of her cast offs?


----------



## Mulberrygal

sexycombover said:


> Is anyone else having fomo when selling bags? I feel like I've been getting low offers, but at the same time, I know I never use the bags I'm selling. It seems silly at the end of the day. I need to be in the mindset of I'm paying for (proverbially) my poor purchases. Or I've already enjoyed this bag for what it's worth, I think. Ugh.



Oh yes, this is exactly what I'm going though. Re-sale prices have fallen terribly when you're selling  I've identified 8 bags I don't use and need to go but I've been stalling because I'll get a fraction of what I paid for them whilst I've been dithering of course the prices have fallen further  It doesn't help that I still fell they are pretty  

I'd feel better if I had got use out of them and enjoyed them but most of the time they've just sat in their dustbags. 

What to do? I know like you if I'm not using them they need to go but how do we take that plunge? I'm just so reluctant to move them on but 
1/ they aren't practical for my lifestyle 
2/ I need the space 
3/ I want to turn them into cash for a different bag that I'm lusting after


----------



## Rhl2987

doni said:


> How does one NOT wear a blazer in Winter? Or any other season?
> 
> But I get what you mean with fitted coats. So some solutions:
> 
> Wear a cape or, weather permitting, one of those blankets. OR wear your coat as a cape, on top of the blazer.
> Fur coats and puffer jackets tend to have more arm room.
> Keep a blazer in the office, you go there wearing a top under your coat, and put it on at work.
> Use a thick blazer (tweed, courdroy) as a coat. Get it one size bigger, wear a knit underneath and wrap a big scarf on top.
> I have a Moncler jacket that has zipped sleeves. If you open them up completely it is almost like a cape. It is perfect for blazers. So of course I had to get two of them


Hah I love these suggestions! Thank you very much!!


----------



## Annabel Lee

ohmisseevee said:


> Gorgeous!! I have red bag envy right now.
> 
> I recently let go of five bags that had literally been sitting in my closet for at least several years, because the styles just didn't suit my wardrobe and I simply never reached for them.  I think part of the problem, too, was that I didn't have an easy way to transfer my belongings from one bag to another - all of my little items, chapstick and random papers/receipts and so on, would just be stuffed haphazardly in whatever pockets my bag had - and that has definitely changed as of last year, as I now have a small collection of lovely SLGs that are helping with organizing in my handbags.
> 
> But I am glad I let go of them. Two of them went to a friend who re-gifted to her mom and her brother's girlfriend, and the other four went to another friend and her family.  To me, the bags are more valuable gone because they free up closet space, but also because I know they will enjoy more use with someone else.
> 
> One of those bags was a (giant) Gucci canvas shopper tote with an included thick shoulder/messenger strap. My friend (who is a teacher, and has great need of large bags as a result) was SO happy to receive it.  It almost made my heart burst to see her joy, as a fellow lover of beautiful bags.
> 
> I definitely have a problem with buying stuff on vacation.  For me, it's like having a little memento of my trip with me once I'm back home.  My most recent case was a Celine Nano Belt Bag that I purchased when I was on my solo trip to Switzerland - I took a quick detour/trip to visit friends in Milan, and on my last day there just strolled around a Rinascente shopping center looking at beautiful luxury handbags, and just couldn't resist the siren call (I had fallen in love with the bag during an earlier trip to Italy, when I walked away with only a beautiful continental zip wallet).
> 
> I do have to admit that it's such a beautiful bag. I love using it and I also remember the great lengths I went to in order to get my VAT refund!



I love these rehoming success stories! It's great inspiration to only hold onto what we really need and love, because someone else could really use what's just hanging out in my closet.  



missie1 said:


> Here is my newest red bag contribution.  Saw it in Saks and was like perfect for crossbody or clutch which we all know I adore.  It’s strathberry. Such a cute little bag


That is so cute! Great choice. 



More bags said:


> Thank you for your kind words. It’s wonderful to have a trip to look forward to. I am joining you for no extra spending in January. Best wishes for two months of no extra spending, I will cheer you on!


Thank you, @More bags! We've got this!



Mulberrygal said:


> This year my goal is to achieve a workable small collection. I don't want to keep bags I don't use, I've hung onto them for far too long.  This goes for scarves too.
> In fairness I thought I did have that a few years ago but I unexpectedly lost my job which changed my life and use of bags enormously. After a wind down of a couple of part time jobs for a year I'm now enjoying a life of leisure. That means all my larger work bags were made redundant too. I also walk practically everywhere so I very rarely carry any of my larger casual bags. I rectified this slightly last year, purchasing 1 LV backpack, 4 cross body..........but there is still a lot of work to be done.
> 
> For the first time in years I've totted up and made an assessment -
> 
> My collection is now down to 20 bags, a small collection to some but large to others. It's obviously personal to each individual needs, lifestyle, space, finances etc
> Bags (20)
> 8 - never carry
> 4 - carry regular
> 1 -  special occasions
> 6 - outings, holidays
> 1 - ?
> 
> Scarves (42)
> Working on what to do with these
> 
> SLG
> 3 - large wallets (1 not used)
> 3 - small coin purses
> 2 - card holders
> 3 - pouch (unused)
> Other pouches, make up bags, etc
> 
> I've at least made a start and identified the problem  I'd like to and need to move on at least the 8 I don't use but I do find it difficult.........some I think maybe I'll use again but don't, most I know I'll lose too much money on and that hurts. ........I can find plenty of reasons not to
> 
> 
> I'm also doing a "No Spend Year" and declaring war on any extras or more "stuff" that aren't needed within a strict budget I've created which applies to everything. I'm continuing my "no more stuff, more journeys" philosophy............plenty of trips, holidays and adventures have been booked to balance the scales
> 
> I've started with a January, shop my own freezer/larder  This means a very low spend for Jan groceries with the benefit of having clear cupboards and freezer.
> I had a lot of success last year with shopping my own wardrobes and I will continue not to buy ANY new clothes unless something needs to be replaced.
> I failed miserably with shoes though ........so I'm not buying any at all this year.
> 
> I think most of us buy far too much, we are tempted by adverts, sales, Black Friday etc I watched the Maria Kondo "Tiding Up" last year for the first time and was horrified how much excesses people actually had, it made me think I was a minimalist  at least my floor space is free.



I really like this assessment of your collection. Good luck on reaching resolution for the eight.


----------



## foxgal

msd_bags said:


> As to salespeople, I sometimes don't want to go to the boutique (which is a good deterrent for buying) when an SA has been very accommodating during past visits and then I see her inside and I know for sure I am not buying now.  Does anybody share this feeling/behavior with me?



Yep, me too! But I love the suggestion some others have mentioned of just taking in a treat or coffee to visit. I often do this with a friend who runs a small art gallery who spends long days mostly alone, but never thought for the ones who run indy boutiques! 

But on this issue, I’m happy to say I visited a new boutique yesterday full of beautiful clothes, bags and jewelry, and spent an hour with the owner....and left empty-handed! Some of what she had could have been justified within my 2020 goals, but none of it was just right. And I’m not going to settle!


----------



## foxgal

Mulberrygal said:


> Oh yes, this is exactly what I'm going though. Re-sale prices have fallen terribly when you're selling  I've identified 8 bags I don't use and need to go but I've been stalling because I'll get a fraction of what I paid for them whilst I've been dithering of course the prices have fallen further  It doesn't help that I still fell they are pretty
> 
> I'd feel better if I had got use out of them and enjoyed them but most of the time they've just sat in their dustbags.
> 
> What to do? I know like you if I'm not using them they need to go but how do we take that plunge? I'm just so reluctant to move them on but
> 1/ they aren't practical for my lifestyle
> 2/ I need the space
> 3/ I want to turn them into cash for a different bag that I'm lusting after



Wish I knew the answer! I’m grappling with this exact dilemma with two of my bags. I think I’m going to give it two months to try to get some use out of them, and if I don’t, I’ll let them go no matter how much money I lose. And take it as a pricey lesson of what not to buy in the future.


----------



## More bags

Mulberrygal said:


> Gorgeous, I love red ❤️


Thank you Mulberrygal


----------



## Cookiefiend

Mulberrygal said:


> Oh yes, this is exactly what I'm going though. Re-sale prices have fallen terribly when you're selling  I've identified 8 bags I don't use and need to go but I've been stalling because I'll get a fraction of what I paid for them whilst I've been dithering of course the prices have fallen further  It doesn't help that I still fell they are pretty
> 
> I'd feel better if I had got use out of them and enjoyed them but most of the time they've just sat in their dustbags.
> 
> What to do? I know like you if I'm not using them they need to go but how do we take that plunge? I'm just so reluctant to move them on but
> 1/ they aren't practical for my lifestyle
> 2/ I need the space
> 3/ I want to turn them into cash for a different bag that I'm lusting after


Sometimes we have a Love It or List It challenge.
If I am remembering correctly - you carry the bag a few times in one month, and if it still doesn't work for you - it's off to the sales for it. (If you want to though - no one will be policing this! )
It is a very effective challenge, and it's why my Danse Lente is listed! 

(evidently though, my rant must have gone viral or something because NO ONE is interested in it - I might just have to use @ElainePG 's idea and make a planter out of it )


----------



## sexycombover

@Mulberrygal @foxgal  we got this in the bag, pun intended. The bags unfit for me are not really selling very fast (took me 5 months to move 1 and 4 for the other).  But I think if we have patience, it will pay off. I did gift 2 to my mom, cause I prefer that over getting $40 for a $900 bag or something like that. 

Ok. I've minted the new year with a new bag! Got it for a great price  ($35usd). I've been looking for a good bucket bag and this seems to fit the bill in terms of looks and size. I haven't seen it in person, so we will see if this gamble pays off.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> We follow metric system here so I had to convert sq. ft. to sq.meters.  I mentioned in an earlier post (can't recall if on this thread or on the 2019 thread) that I might be moving to a much smaller space, likely this 2020.  A personal decision.  From my current 1,800 sq.ft. to a studio unit with roughly less than 400 sq. ft.  (This is just slightly bigger than my current bedroom!)  Talk about small spaces!!  Real estate prices are going up like crazy here in the metro area.  I visited this future place yesterday and I was staring into the cabinets there.  How could I fit all my stuff?!!!  Aside from clothes and bags and kitchen items and linens, I have 3 big pieces of luggage at least, plus some smaller pieces, plus some winter clothes (I live in a tropical country but am fascinated with winter outerwear for when I travel).  These alone will occupy space!!  When I furnished this place a few years back, I had the architect build a lot of cabinets/shelves/storage.  But now I don't even have "under the bed" space since there are also shelves there.  The move will be a challenge!!  But I can't wait for the day when I have disposed all my "junks" and can live happily in a smaller space.  And it goes without saying, I need to downsize my bag collection.


Wow, @msd_bags , that sounds as though it's going to be very difficult… and most likely stressful. I'm glad that it this is your decision, rather than a forced choice, but still.
And I'm sure that downsizing your bag collection will be really challenging. Am I remembering correctly that in your country, there really aren't many reseller stores or online options?


----------



## ElainePG

coloradolvr said:


> I haven't followed this thread before but given my desire to stick to my goal I thought it might be fun to literally shop my closet and come up with new ways of breathing life into an older unused bag.
> 
> I came up with this combination over the weekend.  I have almost let go of this bag multiple times.  Given that the resale on LV Epi is pretty awful, I've always stopped short of letting her go.  That and my dear departed mom loved bucket bags and navy/white.  So this first attempt is to honor her!  This is a limited edition LV bag paired with Christian Dior strap and twilly.  I'm trying to get over mixing brands and hardware which will help a great deal in coming up with new ways to wear.  I might occasionally pop back in with new ideas!  One week in and sticking to my goal
> 
> View attachment 4632274


I love your idea of mixing brands. This bag looks fantastic now… all spruced up!


----------



## ElainePG

ohmisseevee said:


> Thank you both! I adore them - they are super pretty and have that punch of color (the amethysts) which is perfect for me!  Picture below because I love sharing.
> 
> View attachment 4632611


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I love your Ferragamo! I'm carrying the Michael Kors I got last year. DH calls it a toy purse. He doesn't like all the colors! I'm switching to a more conservative purse since my daughter is visiting and she doesn't like a lot of color, having lived in NYC. This Coach purse is a year away from being vintage. I added the flowers to the strap last year.


I'm in love with *both* of these bags! The MK is so cheerful. And the flowers on the strap of the Coach make it a bit "girly" without being "little girly," if that makes sense.

I had to giggle when you said your daughter, having lived in NYC, doesn't like a lot of color. Being a former New Yorker, and having lived in NYC during graduate school, I stuck to the "I wear black all the time, only because there isn't a darker color" philosophy for years. 

As my hair (and my face!) have aged, though, I've gradually moved into softer colors. I first began doing this with bags, adding a pop of red here, a touch of blue there. And then, of course, there are H scarves.  

Maybe, now that your daughter isn't in NYC any more, she will eventually allow a bit of cheerful color back into her life? IF not, YOU get to keep the colorful bags!


----------



## ElainePG

sexycombover said:


> I met my bag sale goal! And I'm up $550 for my yearly budget as a result. Woohoo.
> 
> Also, @Cookiefiend what a bag! Hubba hubba.


YAY!!!


----------



## dcooney4

sexycombover said:


> @Mulberrygal @foxgal  we got this in the bag, pun intended. The bags unfit for me are not really selling very fast (took me 5 months to move 1 and 4 for the other).  But I think if we have patience, it will pay off. I did gift 2 to my mom, cause I prefer that over getting $40 for a $900 bag or something like that.
> 
> Ok. I've minted the new year with a new bag! Got it for a great price  ($35usd). I've been looking for a good bucket bag and this seems to fit the bill in terms of looks and size. I haven't seen it in person, so we will see if this gamble pays off.


I love a good bucket bag! Enjoy!


----------



## ElainePG

foxgal said:


> Vacations and sales are bad temptations for impulse purchases...[B]but does anyone else also have problems with really nice salespeople[/B]? There have been a few independent boutiques where I’ve gotten to know the owner and then I almost feel pressured to support their business and buy every time I visit. Anyone else feel this? How do you leave a store gracefully without buying when you’ve spent a lot of time with the SA?



What a great insight! 

I live in a very small town, with another very small town next to it, and there are a few boutiques in each where I have come to know the owner. Of course, I understand that the owners are nice to customers because it's their job, not because they particularly like me! But these are small businesses, they aren't big box stores, and I have an unfortunate tendency to feel guilty if I leave without making a purchase.

This isn't a problem when DH and I go to San Francisco, because there the stores are large, and they aren't depending on me to stay afloat.

I think this year I'm just going to have to step away from these boutiques unless there's something I'm specifically looking for, which I think one of the boutiques will carry. So I'll allow myself to go in to shop, but not to browse.


----------



## ElainePG

tenKrat said:


> Here’s the bag I shopped from my closet today, LV Dora.
> View attachment 4634150


Love the leather on this bag!


----------



## keodi

papertiger said:


> Glad so many agree, I thought maybe I'd upset lots people by saying it.


nope, your post was so right on!


----------



## ElainePG

missie1 said:


> Here is my newest red bag contribution.  Saw it in Saks and was like perfect for crossbody or clutch which we all know I adore.  It’s strathberry. Such a cute little bag


Ooh… *RED*! This is a real honey of a bag.


----------



## ElainePG

muchstuff said:


> I just had a wonderful Longchamp SA text me mod shots and pics of bags (I'm in Canada, he was in the US) but I didn't buy as the colours weren't what I was looking for. I did however get the name of his manager and sent an email complimenting the service I received, naming names. The manager is bumping the email up to the regional office.  *People are often quick to complain but don't often take the time to send compliments!*


So true! That was nice of you, and I'm glad the manager is moving the positive feedback up to the regional office.


----------



## Gabs007

2020 is a massive "Get rid of stuff" for me, due to moving countries soon, I am sorting through my stuff and what I haven't worn regularly is going. The amount of high end items bought because I fell in love with them, then didn't wear or wore once, because they didn't feel like me.... I am also definitely giving up buying handbags and things in not black, I always tend to drift back to black and they remain unworn.


----------



## piperdog

So many great ideas in this thread. As much as I enjoy TPF, these types of threads are a solace amid the countless posts about acquiring MORE.


----------



## keodi

More bags said:


> Warning - purse nerd alert, long post
> *December Update and 2019 Year End Stats*
> 
> Carried 16 bags in December 2019
> Read 39 books in 2019
> Maintained 1 in 1 out policy on bags in 2019
> *Dec Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *2019 Year End Stats*
> Bags - 2 in, 2 out
> SLGs - 3 in, 4 out
> 
> *2019 Top 11 Bags, by Usage*
> 
> Hermes Evelyne III PM, Etoupe - 40
> Gucci Soho Disco, Black - 37
> Chanel Reissue 226, Black - 36
> Hermes Bolide 31, Etain - 35
> Chanel Reissue 226, Red - 25
> Chanel Coco (Lizard) Handle Small, Burgundy - 24
> Chanel Reissue Camera bag, Silver Metallic - 22
> Hermes Garden Party 36, Rouge H - 21
> Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22, Bleu Sapphire/Bleu Izmir - 21
> Chanel WOC, black - 21
> Longchamp Le Pliage, Gun Metal - 21
> *2019 Colours, by Usage*
> 
> Black - 123
> Grey/Silver - 118
> Red/Burgundy - 84
> Blue - 36
> *Goals and Habits*
> 
> The guiding principles I declared back in the 2017 version of this thread,
> *2017 Goals/Habits*
> I created a general set of goals for my bags/SLGs and overall closet. No planned acquisitions, no ban, enjoy what I have, mindful purchases are okay.
> 
> Edit my belongings to what I love, use or find beautiful
> Use and enjoy with gratitude what I choose to keep, shop my closet (I think I got this from someone on this thread, @bakeacookie, was it you?)
> Reduce my possessions, I have enough
> Be selective, thoughtful and mindful for things I purchase
> 30 day delayed gratification list
> 1 in 1 or more out
> *2020 Goals/Habits*
> 
> Practice a “no settling” philosophy, per @Annabel Lee and @papertiger
> Edit my belongings to what I love, use and find beautiful
> Use and enjoy what I choose to keep, shop my closet
> Reduce my possessions, I have enough
> Be selective, thoughtful and mindful for things I purchase
> Continue tracking my wears of bags (since 2014), clothing, shoes and jewelry (since 2015)
> Continue to put perceived wants on a 30 Day Delayed Gratification List
> Continue practicing a 1 in 1 or more out policy
> Review and assess wardrobe adds (bags, SLGs, jewelry, clothing and shoes) throughout the year and at year end for frequency of use (were they good purchases or was I wearing sales goggles?)
> Remember this quote which I have at the top of my 30 Day Delayed Gratification List, “Do not spoil what you have by desiring what you have not; remember that what you now have was once among the things you only hoped for” - Epicurus or as @diane278 simply stated on her thread, “Remember when you wanted what you currently have.”
> The above methods may not work for everyone, they work for me at this stage of life. My goal is to have a well edited collection of bags that work for my lifestyle, that I love and use regularly. I use and enjoy with gratitude what I choose to keep and continue shopping my closet.
> 
> Happy new year to my pocket friends and good luck with all of your 2020 goals!


Great Goals for 2020! I hope to emulate some of your goals for 2020:

Edit my belongings to what I love, use and find beautiful
Use and enjoy what I choose to keep, shop my closet
Reduce my possessions, I have enough
Be selective, thoughtful and mindful for things I purchase
Continue to put perceived wants on a 30 Day Delayed Gratification List
Continue practicing a 1 in 1 or more out policy.
I have began doing capsule wardrobes in 2014 to hone in on my personal style. Now that I figured out what my personal style is, I find that I buy a lot less. I tend to buy what suits me. I add very few items in my closet, and when I do buy items it's mostly to replenish basics such as T-shirts etc..I'm the same way with my jewelry, i have a small, well curated collection although i have 2 new pieces i'd like to add in the  future.
Bags: since getting into Hermes back in 2016, I sold off all of my bags with the exception of 2 LV GM Neverfulls that i use for travel only. I have a 10 handbag rule that i need for my lifestyle. I currently have and use frequently
32cm Kelly black GHW
30cm Black Birkin PHW
45cm Double sens gold/orange
38cm rouge vif trim 1
for 2020 I would like to add 1-2 bags
I want to add a bolide 35cm in a dark neutral colour. i will be going the pre-loved route as i did with all of my Hermes bags, as this size in the Bolide is harder to find new and the savings is great pre-loved. I rented an evelyne PM  black PHW from bag borrow and steal as an experiment. I wanted to make sure the bag worked with my lifestyle before i bought it, and I loved it! this bag will be perfect for weekends running errands while i need my hands free. I will probably get this new as the savings in Paris is significantly cheaper! I plan to add a clutch at some point, but at this stage in my life i don't have a clutch life. I wish everyone success in their 2020 goals!


----------



## dcooney4

keodi said:


> Great Goals for 2020! I hope to emulate some of your goals for 2020:
> 
> Edit my belongings to what I love, use and find beautiful
> Use and enjoy what I choose to keep, shop my closet
> Reduce my possessions, I have enough
> Be selective, thoughtful and mindful for things I purchase
> Continue to put perceived wants on a 30 Day Delayed Gratification List
> Continue practicing a 1 in 1 or more out policy.
> I have began doing capsule wardrobes in 2014 to hone in on my personal style. Now that I figured out what my personal style is, I find that I buy a lot less. I tend to buy what suits me. I add very few items in my closet, and when I do buy items it's mostly to replenish basics such as T-shirts etc..I'm the same way with my jewelry, i have a small, well curated collection although i have 2 new pieces i'd like to add in the  future.
> Bags: since getting into Hermes back in 2016, I sold off all of my bags with the exception of 2 LV GM Neverfulls that i use for travel only. I have a 10 handbag rule that i need for my lifestyle. I currently have and use frequently
> 32cm Kelly black GHW
> 30cm Black Birkin PHW
> 45cm Double sens gold/orange
> 38cm rouge vif trim 1
> for 2020 I would like to add 1-2 bags
> I want to add a bolide 35cm in a dark neutral colour. i will be going the pre-loved route as i did with all of my Hermes bags, as this size in the Bolide is harder to find new and the savings is great pre-loved. I rented an evelyne PM  black PHW from bag borrow and steal as an experiment. I wanted to make sure the bag worked with my lifestyle before i bought it, and I loved it! this bag will be perfect for weekends running errands while i need my hands free. I will probably get this new as the savings in Paris is significantly cheaper! I plan to add a clutch at some point, but at this stage in my life i don't have a clutch life. I wish everyone success in their 2020 goals!


Great goals!


----------



## Gabs007

keodi said:


> I wish everyone success in their 2020 goals!



I bought a mannequin (really good one, saw it in a charity shop window for 50 Pounds which is a steal, pretty much an ex show window mannequin) which was a great investment, not only does it display clothes I want to get rid off nicely, also if I am unsure if things combined will look good, I dress Blinky (she is blindingly white) and walk around her, inspecting her thoroughly...

PS for a laugh, when I read the title of the thread first, I understood it as meaning "Shopping my own stuff instead of letting somebody shop for me" and I thought to myself "Well, I am going to curb my retail therapy but that is a bit much, seriously, buying is the fun part, why would I let somebody else do that?"


----------



## keodi

Gabs007 said:


> I bought a mannequin (really good one, saw it in a charity shop window for 50 Pounds which is a steal, pretty much an ex show window mannequin) which was a great investment, not only does it display clothes I want to get rid off nicely, also if I am unsure if things combined will look good, I dress Blinky (she is blindingly white) and walk around her, inspecting her thoroughly


That's a great idea! Speaking of, I brought up my old dress form from  the basement earlier today, and placed it in my closet, I have fun  playing around and styling potential outfit combinations.


----------



## dcooney4

Gabs007 said:


> I bought a mannequin (really good one, saw it in a charity shop window for 50 Pounds which is a steal, pretty much an ex show window mannequin) which was a great investment, not only does it display clothes I want to get rid off nicely, also if I am unsure if things combined will look good, I dress Blinky (she is blindingly white) and walk around her, inspecting her thoroughly...
> 
> PS for a laugh, when I read the title of the thread first, I understood it as meaning "Shopping my own stuff instead of letting somebody shop for me" and I thought to myself "Well, I am going to curb my retail therapy but that is a bit much"


The mannequin sounds like fun! I bought a  ring  measuring stick plus repair kit off amazon. Then I listed some rings and other jewelry now that I know what size they are. The best part is I was going to sell a gold ring but by the time I reshaped the ring I fell back in love with it.


----------



## Gabs007

keodi said:


> That's a great idea! Speaking of, I brought up my old dress form from  the basement earlier today, and placed it in my closet, I have fun  playing around and styling potential outfit combinations.



It is so much easier to judge if you are not wearing it yourself, looking into the mirror you don't quite get the effect than if it is on a dress form or a mannequin


----------



## whateve

doni said:


> I know right? I don’t even know how to wear jeans if not with a blazer
> 
> It is not a work thing for me. Or not only, because it’s true I would not be without one at the office. But I started wearing blazers as a teenager. I remember my first one perfectly. A Daniel Hechter madras print in blues and greens that I wore with surfer t-shirts and Levis 501s... They have been my uniform since, even through that dark period at the end of the 90s when no one even slightly fashionable wore them until Stella McCartney came to the rescue.
> 
> If I go shopping, for trousers, or a shirt, or underwear, whatever... somehow I come back with a blazer. It is all I see in the shops. It is some sort of condition...


For me, it's underwear and sweatpants. I have more than enough but that's what I always end up buying. I could use a lightweight jacket and a new raincoat but I don't work very hard to find them.


----------



## Gabs007

whateve said:


> For me, it's underwear and sweatpants. I have more than enough but that's what I always end up buying. I could use a lightweight jacket and a new raincoat but I don't work very hard to find them.



I don't get the sweatpants, but underwear, come on, us girls should never run out of panties, bras, camisoles, bodystockings, etc....


----------



## CoachMaven

I am happy to report I sold another bag. I just need the momentum to keep going so I stay on track!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> I'm in love with *both* of these bags! The MK is so cheerful. And the flowers on the strap of the Coach make it a bit "girly" without being "little girly," if that makes sense.
> 
> I had to giggle when you said your daughter, having lived in NYC, doesn't like a lot of color. Being a former New Yorker, and having lived in NYC during graduate school, I stuck to the "I wear black all the time, only because there isn't a darker color" philosophy for years.
> 
> As my hair (and my face!) have aged, though, I've gradually moved into softer colors. I first began doing this with bags, adding a pop of red here, a touch of blue there. And then, of course, there are H scarves.
> 
> Maybe, now that your daughter isn't in NYC any more, she will eventually allow a bit of cheerful color back into her life? IF not, YOU get to keep the colorful bags!


She now lives in upstate NY, and has added white to her wardrobe, so now she wears black and white!


----------



## Gabs007

CoachMaven said:


> I am happy to report I sold another bag. I just need the momentum to keep going so I stay on track!



I sold my Celine yesterday, it was a bit of a gulp to let it go for 400 but hey, it has been sitting on a shelf for 3 years and I never carried it, one of the things you fall in love with and then find it doesn't work for you at all


----------



## Gabs007

whateve said:


> She now lives in upstate NY, and has added white to her wardrobe, so now she wears black and white!



I had the black phase since my teenage days, about a decade before I lived in NYC, I moved away from the black hair because it aged me too much, and my normal ginger (though in the US it is more charmingly called strawberry blonde) the white doesn't really show up as much as when it's light roots, before I decided to ditch the colour, I moaned to hubby "I can remember when I used to colour my hair for fun" but the black clothes, can't shake that, I might on occasion be very colourful and wear jeans (but usually black too) and different coloured sweater, but with work wear, suits and dresses, or designer tops, if it is not black, I just don't tend to reach for it. Hubby said he was totally shocked that my wedding dress was a nude shade Herve Leger (we just did the trip to the registry office and then party, no big do) he fully expected me to wear something black and I planned to, but a friend and PR client thought this was outrageous and gifted me the dress, and because it was so gorgeous I wore it. Still have not cleaned it because the 2 Dobies we had at the time jumped up on me and left foot prints on it... Since they have passed away, it's their legacy dress


----------



## Gabs007

Cookiefiend said:


> Ugh is right!
> Yes I struggle with that too. I've been getting low offers - ridiculously low… One woman said "I'm sorry to make such a low offer, but it's a present for my sister." Uh - okay?
> I want to sell it, I want to get it out of the closet - but I'd like to get 'something' from it, otherwise I'll just donate it... Now you know why I donate as much as I do - it's easier, and I'm doing something good for the community.



I tend to throw items on VC that I know I won't use, switch off the offer function, it sells, great, if it doesn't sell it can go to charity, less than 10% what I paid for a bag that is relatively new and in good to very good condition, no thanks, if that isn't low enough, you can try the stores


----------



## lynne_ross

whateve said:


> For me, it's underwear and sweatpants. I have more than enough but that's what I always end up buying. I could use a lightweight jacket and a new raincoat but I don't work very hard to find them.


I hear you! I looooove buying sweatpants. My favourites right now are these Costco 2 packs...wearing a pair right now! I really need a raincoat but have no idea where to find one... and not as exciting as sweatpants!


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> I hear you! I looooove buying sweatpants. My favourites right now are these Costco 2 packs...wearing a pair right now! I really need a raincoat but have no idea where to find one... and not as exciting as sweatpants!


You crack me up. Another member here turned me on to the 32 degrees shirts from Costco so can’t wait to try your sweatpants next haha!

I have a Stutterheim raincoat and I find it cute and effective.


----------



## CoachMaven

whateve said:


> She now lives in upstate NY, and has added white to her wardrobe, so now she wears black and white!


Being from the northeast part of the US, I still wear black, gray, and navy pretty much exclusively. I have some color, but I find wearing neutrals allows me to get more colorful bags that go with a lot in my wardrobe!


----------



## Mulberrygal

Annabel Lee said:


> I really like this assessment of your collection. Good luck on reaching resolution for the eight.



Thank you, eight is a lot to part with in a year but I'm going to give it a go



foxgal said:


> Wish I knew the answer! I’m grappling with this exact dilemma with two of my bags. I think I’m going to give it two months to try to get some use out of them, and if I don’t, I’ll let them go no matter how much money I lose. And take it as a pricey lesson of what not to buy in the future.



I think it makes a difference where you sell. I had one of mine selling on eBay for a couple of years and then tried FB. No luck
Last Nov I deceided to send it to a well known trusted re-seller/Consignment store with reasonable pricing structure. It sold immediately above the price I'd advertised it for for 2 years  which returned me very slightly more than I'd have got selling privately. I had similiar success with another and a couple of SLG.
It was an older style LV bag, I'd not used it in over 5 years and hardly used when I bought it  I've only myself to blame of course. I guess the quicker we sell the less money we lose but at first I just couldn't bring myself to part with a bag I'd lose so much money on..........I thought I'd use it again someday but there's always something newer and prettier to carry that makes my heart sing more 

I've thought about doing the same with some of the others but I'm feeling greedy and will test the water first with the dreaded EvilBay...............It's so much hassle though, taking all those pictures and also running the gauntlet with a dodgy buyer!


Good luck with selling yours, let me know if you have success.


----------



## Mulberrygal

More bags said:


> Thank you Mulberrygal



Your welcome, I should have also said the Reissue is one of my favourite bags. I can't resist a chain strap, combine that with red and a Reissue  



Cookiefiend said:


> Sometimes we have a Love It or List It challenge.
> If I am remembering correctly - you carry the bag a few times in one month, and if it still doesn't work for you - it's off to the sales for it. (If you want to though - no one will be policing this! )
> It is a very effective challenge, and it's why my Danse Lente is listed!
> 
> (evidently though, my rant must have gone viral or something because NO ONE is interested in it - I might just have to use @ElainePG 's idea and make a planter out of it )



That's a brilliant idea, where do I sign up? It may be the incentive I need.

I guess I know they don't work for me really but I still love them and remember what they cost 

I had better success last year when I decided to keep my collection at the same value and shop within that. When I lusted after a new bag I knew I had to move something on, albeit about 4 for the price of one. I've got two on my wishlist right now. If I sell the 8 I may be able to get them if I buy Pre-loved.........it feels a daunting task to move on 8 though and is putting me off


----------



## Mulberrygal

Gabs007 said:


> I bought a mannequin (really good one, saw it in a charity shop window for 50 Pounds which is a steal, pretty much an ex show window mannequin) which was a great investment, not only does it display clothes I want to get rid off nicely, also if I am unsure if things combined will look good, I dress Blinky (she is blindingly white) and walk around her, inspecting her thoroughly...
> 
> PS for a laugh, when I read the title of the thread first, I understood it as meaning "Shopping my own stuff instead of letting somebody shop for me" and I thought to myself "Well, I am going to curb my retail therapy but that is a bit much, seriously, buying is the fun part, why would I let somebody else do that?"





dcooney4 said:


> The mannequin sounds like fun! I bought a  ring  measuring stick plus repair kit off amazon. Then I listed some rings and other jewelry now that I know what size they are. The best part is I was going to sell a gold ring but by the time I reshaped the ring I fell back in love with it.



I always wanted a mannequin when I was selling off all my clothes. I was really gutted when I missed out on two, one from DH's workplace and another being sold right under my nose at work and I saw it too late. 
They make so much difference, my photos never showed the items well, let alone at their best. I'm sure I'd have got so much more money for all my stuff if it had been on a mannequin   
Glad to say most of the clothes have gone now after a long 3 year campaign   so much hassle, it taught me a good lesson and I haven't bought anything other than total essentials that needed replacing for over 2 years  and I'm still shopping my own wardrobe  I've even found a small drawer full of brand new panties and underwear with tags on recently. 

I'm planning a KonMari day tomorrow, I've found her ideas very helpful but I've never actually dumped the whole lot on the bed and had a sort out...............a very daunting task but maybe good fun


----------



## Gabs007

Mulberrygal said:


> I always wanted a mannequin when I was selling off all my clothes. I was really gutted when I missed out on two, one from DH's workplace and another being sold right under my nose at work and I saw it too late.
> They make so much difference, my photos never showed the items well, let alone at their best. I'm sure I'd have got so much more money for all my stuff if it had been on a mannequin
> Glad to say most of the clothes have gone now after a long 3 year campaign   so much hassle, it taught me a good lesson and I haven't bought anything other than total essentials that needed replacing for over 2 years  and I'm still shopping my own wardrobe  I've even found a small drawer full of brand new panties and underwear with tags on recently.
> 
> I'm planning a KonMari day tomorrow, I've found her ideas very helpful but I've never actually dumped the whole lot on the bed and had a sort out...............a very daunting task but maybe good fun



Those tailor dummies are quite good, they don't have arms, but they are really cheap, not the most stable items (my cat shredded most of them) they are just a torso on a stand with a covering, they work quite well if you don't have a mannequin, not just for displaying clothes but also for sorting out the wardrobe. You know the jacket or top you always keep because you bought it because it might go together with.... Put it on it, makes parting with them so much easier if you see it. The trick is, you see it, you take the pictures, you put them up for sale or into a box marked for "Pictures and sales" - if you plan to sell it later, you never ever get around to it.


----------



## dcooney4

CoachMaven said:


> I am happy to report I sold another bag. I just need the momentum to keep going so I stay on track!


Woohoo ! That's awesome.


----------



## doni

whateve said:


> For me, it's underwear and sweatpants. I have more than enough but that's what I always end up buying. I could use a lightweight jacket and a new raincoat but I don't work very hard to find them.





Gabs007 said:


> I don't get the sweatpants, but underwear, come on, us girls should never run out of panties, bras, camisoles, bodystockings, etc....



Funny how we are all different in our obsessions! I do not believe I own sweatpants...
As for underwear, I kondo’ed it to the extreme once and my lingerie drawer has stayed minimal since. For example I only own two pairs of plain black tights (and one has been stolen by my teenage daughter over Xmas). I reckon if they break I just go and get another pair.


----------



## missie1

Going to Vegas today and I’m only taking 1 Chanel flap and one clutch for evening.  I will be gone 4 days So this is excellent.  I am however packing 4 pairs of shoes.


----------



## Gabs007

doni said:


> Funny how we are all different in our obsessions! I do not believe I own sweatpants...
> As for underwear, I kondo’ed it to the extreme once and my lingerie drawer has stayed minimal since. For example I only own two pairs of plain black tights (and one has been stolen by my teenage daughter over Xmas). I reckon if they break I just go and get another pair.



I love the Wolfords and some of them are hard to come by, in the past I have been "stockpiling"


----------



## momasaurus

sexycombover said:


> @Mulberrygal @foxgal  we got this in the bag, pun intended. The bags unfit for me are not really selling very fast (took me 5 months to move 1 and 4 for the other).  But I think if we have patience, it will pay off. I did gift 2 to my mom, cause I prefer that over getting $40 for a $900 bag or something like that.
> 
> Ok. I've minted the new year with a new bag! Got it for a great price  ($35usd). I've been looking for a good bucket bag and this seems to fit the bill in terms of looks and size. I haven't seen it in person, so we will see if this gamble pays off.


I love the giant zipper. Just the right amount of hardware, I think. Congrats!


----------



## momasaurus

keodi said:


> Great Goals for 2020! I hope to emulate some of your goals for 2020:
> 
> Edit my belongings to what I love, use and find beautiful
> Use and enjoy what I choose to keep, shop my closet
> Reduce my possessions, I have enough
> Be selective, thoughtful and mindful for things I purchase
> Continue to put perceived wants on a 30 Day Delayed Gratification List
> Continue practicing a 1 in 1 or more out policy.
> I have began doing capsule wardrobes in 2014 to hone in on my personal style. Now that I figured out what my personal style is, I find that I buy a lot less. I tend to buy what suits me. I add very few items in my closet, and when I do buy items it's mostly to replenish basics such as T-shirts etc..I'm the same way with my jewelry, i have a small, well curated collection although i have 2 new pieces i'd like to add in the  future.
> Bags: since getting into Hermes back in 2016, I sold off all of my bags with the exception of 2 LV GM Neverfulls that i use for travel only. I have a 10 handbag rule that i need for my lifestyle. I currently have and use frequently
> 32cm Kelly black GHW
> 30cm Black Birkin PHW
> 45cm Double sens gold/orange
> 38cm rouge vif trim 1
> for 2020 I would like to add 1-2 bags
> I want to add a bolide 35cm in a dark neutral colour. i will be going the pre-loved route as i did with all of my Hermes bags, as this size in the Bolide is harder to find new and the savings is great pre-loved. I rented an evelyne PM  black PHW from bag borrow and steal as an experiment. I wanted to make sure the bag worked with my lifestyle before i bought it, and I loved it! this bag will be perfect for weekends running errands while i need my hands free. I will probably get this new as the savings in Paris is significantly cheaper! I plan to add a clutch at some point, but at this stage in my life i don't have a clutch life. I wish everyone success in their 2020 goals!


What color are you thinking of for the evelyne? There are so many possibilities!


----------



## momasaurus

Gabs007 said:


> I had the black phase since my teenage days, about a decade before I lived in NYC, I moved away from the black hair because it aged me too much, and my normal ginger (though in the US it is more charmingly called strawberry blonde) the white doesn't really show up as much as when it's light roots, before I decided to ditch the colour, I moaned to hubby "I can remember when I used to colour my hair for fun" but the black clothes, can't shake that, I might on occasion be very colourful and wear jeans (but usually black too) and different coloured sweater, but with work wear, suits and dresses, or designer tops, if it is not black, I just don't tend to reach for it. Hubby said he was totally shocked that my wedding dress was a nude shade Herve Leger (we just did the trip to the registry office and then party, no big do) he fully expected me to wear something black and I planned to, but a friend and PR client thought this was outrageous and gifted me the dress, and because it was so gorgeous I wore it. Still have not cleaned it because the 2 Dobies we had at the time jumped up on me and left foot prints on it... Since they have passed away, it's their legacy dress


I love everything about this post!


----------



## foxgal

Thought this would fit into my 2020 goals


----------



## sexycombover

Sincere question for a person who is failing to be a proper minimalist.

When you do the one in one out rule, do you do the out first and then the in, or vice versa?

PS as people keep adding and updating more goals, it is giving me motivation to stay strong!


----------



## dcooney4

Yesterday I finally broke out the Coach Dreamer bag Dh got me for Christmas. I have to say it is very nicely made and I love the outside hidden pockets .


----------



## dcooney4

sexycombover said:


> Sincere question for a person who is failing to be a proper minimalist.
> 
> When you do the one in one out rule, do you do the out first and then the in, or vice versa?
> 
> PS as people keep adding and updating more goals, it is giving me motivation to stay strong!


I used to buy first and then get rid of something. Now I just get rid of stuff first and hold the money till I see something I love. For me it means no guilt or over stuffed closets. Whatever works best for you is the way to go.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> Yesterday I finally broke out the Coach Dreamer bag Dh got me for Christmas. I have to say it is very nicely made and I love the outside hidden pockets .


Very pretty color - do you find it heavy though?


----------



## More bags

Mulberrygal said:


> This year my goal is to achieve a workable small collection. I don't want to keep bags I don't use, I've hung onto them for far too long.  This goes for scarves too.
> In fairness I thought I did have that a few years ago but I unexpectedly lost my job which changed my life and use of bags enormously. After a wind down of a couple of part time jobs for a year I'm now enjoying a life of leisure. That means all my larger work bags were made redundant too. I also walk practically everywhere so I very rarely carry any of my larger casual bags. I rectified this slightly last year, purchasing 1 LV backpack, 4 cross body..........but there is still a lot of work to be done.
> 
> For the first time in years I've totted up and made an assessment -
> 
> My collection is now down to 20 bags, a small collection to some but large to others. It's obviously personal to each individual needs, lifestyle, space, finances etc
> Bags (20)
> 8 - never carry
> 4 - carry regular
> 1 -  special occasions
> 6 - outings, holidays
> 1 - ?
> 
> Scarves (42)
> Working on what to do with these
> 
> SLG
> 3 - large wallets (1 not used)
> 3 - small coin purses
> 2 - card holders
> 3 - pouch (unused)
> Other pouches, make up bags, etc
> 
> I've at least made a start and identified the problem  I'd like to and need to move on at least the 8 I don't use but I do find it difficult.........some I think maybe I'll use again but don't, most I know I'll lose too much money on and that hurts. ........I can find plenty of reasons not to
> 
> 
> I'm also doing a "No Spend Year" and declaring war on any extras or more "stuff" that aren't needed within a strict budget I've created which applies to everything. I'm continuing my "no more stuff, more journeys" philosophy............plenty of trips, holidays and adventures have been booked to balance the scales
> 
> I've started with a January, shop my own freezer/larder  This means a very low spend for Jan groceries with the benefit of having clear cupboards and freezer.
> I had a lot of success last year with shopping my own wardrobes and I will continue not to buy ANY new clothes unless something needs to be replaced.
> I failed miserably with shoes though ........so I'm not buying any at all this year.
> 
> I think most of us buy far too much, we are tempted by adverts, sales, Black Friday etc I watched the Maria Kondo "Tiding Up" last year for the first time and was horrified how much excesses people actually had, it made me think I was a minimalist  at least my floor space is free.


Outstanding analysis Mulberrygal! I am sorry to hear about your job loss, however, congratulations now on moving on to a life of leisure. I am also working on depleting the freezer this month, so I can support you on the shop the larder/freezer challenge. Good wishes to you on achieving your goals!


----------



## More bags

keodi said:


> Great Goals for 2020! I hope to emulate some of your goals for 2020:
> 
> Edit my belongings to what I love, use and find beautiful
> Use and enjoy what I choose to keep, shop my closet
> Reduce my possessions, I have enough
> Be selective, thoughtful and mindful for things I purchase
> Continue to put perceived wants on a 30 Day Delayed Gratification List
> Continue practicing a 1 in 1 or more out policy.
> I have began doing capsule wardrobes in 2014 to hone in on my personal style. Now that I figured out what my personal style is, I find that I buy a lot less. I tend to buy what suits me. I add very few items in my closet, and when I do buy items it's mostly to replenish basics such as T-shirts etc..I'm the same way with my jewelry, i have a small, well curated collection although i have 2 new pieces i'd like to add in the  future.
> Bags: since getting into Hermes back in 2016, I sold off all of my bags with the exception of 2 LV GM Neverfulls that i use for travel only. I have a 10 handbag rule that i need for my lifestyle. I currently have and use frequently
> 32cm Kelly black GHW
> 30cm Black Birkin PHW
> 45cm Double sens gold/orange
> 38cm rouge vif trim 1
> for 2020 I would like to add 1-2 bags
> I want to add a bolide 35cm in a dark neutral colour. i will be going the pre-loved route as i did with all of my Hermes bags, as this size in the Bolide is harder to find new and the savings is great pre-loved. I rented an evelyne PM  black PHW from bag borrow and steal as an experiment. I wanted to make sure the bag worked with my lifestyle before i bought it, and I loved it! this bag will be perfect for weekends running errands while i need my hands free. I will probably get this new as the savings in Paris is significantly cheaper! I plan to add a clutch at some point, but at this stage in my life i don't have a clutch life. I wish everyone success in their 2020 goals!


Thanks keodi! That’s awesome! I am impressed with the clarity of your vision for your handbag collection and that you’ve been doing capsule wardrobes successfully for so long! 
I love my Bolide (31) and Evelyne PM, they are both beautiful and practical bags. Best wishes on your acquisition plans and on your wardrobe goals!


----------



## More bags

Mulberrygal said:


> Your welcome, I should have also said the Reissue is one of my favourite bags. I can't resist a chain strap, combine that with red and a Reissue
> 
> 
> 
> That's a brilliant idea, where do I sign up? It may be the incentive I need.
> 
> I guess I know they don't work for me really but I still love them and remember what they cost
> 
> I had better success last year when I decided to keep my collection at the same value and shop within that. When I lusted after a new bag I knew I had to move something on, albeit about 4 for the price of one. I've got two on my wishlist right now. If I sell the 8 I may be able to get them if I buy Pre-loved.........it feels a daunting task to move on 8 though and is putting me off


Thank you! The Reissue is one of my favourite handbag styles, too!


----------



## More bags

CoachMaven said:


> I am happy to report I sold another bag. I just need the momentum to keep going so I stay on track!


Congratulations on your sale!


----------



## Mulberrygal

doni said:


> Funny how we are all different in our obsessions! I do not believe I own sweatpants...
> As for underwear, I kondo’ed it to the extreme once and my lingerie drawer has stayed minimal since. For example I only own two pairs of plain black tights (and one has been stolen by my teenage daughter over Xmas). I reckon if they break I just go and get another pair.



Oh I've done the same with my lingerie drawer but I have to admit I do have two. It definitely helps keep things minimal and I've stuck to putting everything back very neatly, it's so easy to find things. 
I've only recently come across KonMari and it's becoming very addictive in our household. We even have our suitcases packed KonMari style, neatly in cubes

I'm planning to be more brutal with getting rid of anything I don't wear tomorrow and empty the contents of my wardrobes onto the bed for sorting 
it helps to say I'm gonna do it...........now I have to, right?



sexycombover said:


> Sincere question for a person who is failing to be a proper minimalist.
> 
> When you do the one in one out rule, do you do the out first and then the in, or vice versa?
> 
> PS as people keep adding and updating more goals, it is giving me motivation to stay strong!



I can't call myself a minimal but I'm working hard to become one

If anything new comes in then I find something that goes out, I'll get it ready to be sold, donated or just thrown. That applies to everything other than bags in my house.......in first then out.

Bags I'm totally different with, I try to shop within my collection. If I'm thinking of getting one in, one needs to go first or I'd probably find a reason to keep them both I have a bag fund where the proceeds of anything I've sold goes to, usually this is in credit and I've had money sitting there for a couple of years. That all changed at the end of last year when I stopped being sensible and had a splurge and bought 3 bags. My bag fund took a bashing and is overdrawn  and I now need to sell something before I can get back on track let alone buy anymore


----------



## Mulberrygal

keodi said:


> Great Goals for 2020! I hope to emulate some of your goals for 2020:
> 
> Edit my belongings to what I love, use and find beautiful
> Use and enjoy what I choose to keep, shop my closet
> Reduce my possessions, I have enough
> Be selective, thoughtful and mindful for things I purchase
> Continue to put perceived wants on a 30 Day Delayed Gratification List
> Continue practicing a 1 in 1 or more out policy.
> I have began doing capsule wardrobes in 2014 to hone in on my personal style. Now that I figured out what my personal style is, I find that I buy a lot less. I tend to buy what suits me. I add very few items in my closet, and when I do buy items it's mostly to replenish basics such as T-shirts etc..I'm the same way with my jewelry, i have a small, well curated collection although i have 2 new pieces i'd like to add in the  future.
> Bags: since getting into Hermes back in 2016, I sold off all of my bags with the exception of 2 LV GM Neverfulls that i use for travel only. I have a 10 handbag rule that i need for my lifestyle. I currently have and use frequently
> 32cm Kelly black GHW
> 30cm Black Birkin PHW
> 45cm Double sens gold/orange
> 38cm rouge vif trim 1
> for 2020 I would like to add 1-2 bags
> I want to add a bolide 35cm in a dark neutral colour. i will be going the pre-loved route as i did with all of my Hermes bags, as this size in the Bolide is harder to find new and the savings is great pre-loved. I rented an evelyne PM  black PHW from bag borrow and steal as an experiment. I wanted to make sure the bag worked with my lifestyle before i bought it, and I loved it! this bag will be perfect for weekends running errands while i need my hands free. I will probably get this new as the savings in Paris is significantly cheaper! I plan to add a clutch at some point, but at this stage in my life i don't have a clutch life. I wish everyone success in their 2020 goals!



This is amazing, awesome post  I can relate to everything you've said here. I particularly love "Continue to put perceived wants on a 30 Day Delayed Gratification List" I've never come across this before. Can you tell me more? It sounds just what I need.

I admire you so much for deciding on 10 bags and sticking to it. I'd really like to do the same, I've thought for some time 10 would be an ideal workable collection for me. I'm down to 20 at the moment but there's 8 that I don't use and I know have to go. Like you I've reduced my collection down considerably, more for less works much better.............I  still need to make that last leap and move a few more on. Sometimes I just think I'll bundle them up and off to consignment. I'm so fed up with the whole selling malarkey, at least it's ensuring I only buy keepers now.


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> You crack me up. Another member here turned me on to the 32 degrees shirts from Costco so can’t wait to try your sweatpants next haha!
> 
> I have a Stutterheim raincoat and I find it cute and effective.


Lol! Thanks for the rec, I will look up.


----------



## ohmisseevee

I feel like I'm so new into admiring/loving handbags that everything is beautiful, and shiny, and new - and I can conceive of a possible use case for everything I'm looking at and admiring!

I'm currently at 22 handbags total according to my spreadsdheet (though one of those I'm trying to sell, and the other is a laptop bag, which I wouldn't typically count), and every bag has small enough differences with the others in my collection that I'd have a hard time letting go of anything else for right now. I'm also tracking which bags I'm using, which colors they are, and whether I pulled them out for a specific occasion.

I'm hoping that over time I can develop a sense for what I need / use the most. Of course certain bags will have very limited usage (specifically any bags that are more in the "wedding/evening bag/clutch" categories) but ideally everything else should see at least some use during the next 355 days.


----------



## piperdog

keodi said:


> Great Goals for 2020! I hope to emulate some of your goals for 2020:
> 
> Edit my belongings to what I love, use and find beautiful
> Use and enjoy what I choose to keep, shop my closet
> Reduce my possessions, I have enough
> Be selective, thoughtful and mindful for things I purchase
> Continue to put perceived wants on a 30 Day Delayed Gratification List
> Continue practicing a 1 in 1 or more out policy.
> I have began doing capsule wardrobes in 2014 to hone in on my personal style. Now that I figured out what my personal style is, I find that I buy a lot less. I tend to buy what suits me. I add very few items in my closet, and when I do buy items it's mostly to replenish basics such as T-shirts etc..I'm the same way with my jewelry, i have a small, well curated collection although i have 2 new pieces i'd like to add in the  future.
> Bags: since getting into Hermes back in 2016, I sold off all of my bags with the exception of 2 LV GM Neverfulls that i use for travel only. I have a 10 handbag rule that i need for my lifestyle. I currently have and use frequently
> 32cm Kelly black GHW
> 30cm Black Birkin PHW
> 45cm Double sens gold/orange
> 38cm rouge vif trim 1
> for 2020 I would like to add 1-2 bags
> I want to add a bolide 35cm in a dark neutral colour. i will be going the pre-loved route as i did with all of my Hermes bags, as this size in the Bolide is harder to find new and the savings is great pre-loved. I rented an evelyne PM  black PHW from bag borrow and steal as an experiment. I wanted to make sure the bag worked with my lifestyle before i bought it, and I loved it! this bag will be perfect for weekends running errands while i need my hands free. I will probably get this new as the savings in Paris is significantly cheaper! I plan to add a clutch at some point, but at this stage in my life i don't have a clutch life. I wish everyone success in their 2020 goals!


I love so much about your post and goals. FWIW, my two Hermes bags are a 38cm Trim (Indigo box) and a 35cm Bolide (black, leather unknown but very rigid). Because of those two, I've talked myself out of buying many other bags because I know that I'd keep coming back to the Hermes.


----------



## whateve

CoachMaven said:


> Being from the northeast part of the US, I still wear black, gray, and navy pretty much exclusively. I have some color, but I find wearing neutrals allows me to get more colorful bags that go with a lot in my wardrobe!


Since buying more colorful bags, my wardrobe has gotten more drab.


----------



## whateve

sexycombover said:


> Sincere question for a person who is failing to be a proper minimalist.
> 
> When you do the one in one out rule, do you do the out first and then the in, or vice versa?
> 
> PS as people keep adding and updating more goals, it is giving me motivation to stay strong!


I don't think I'll ever be a minimalist. I don't feel I have to stay at a certain number, but it is important that things are getting used. 


More bags said:


> Outstanding analysis Mulberrygal! I am sorry to hear about your job loss, however, congratulations now on moving on to a life of leisure. I am also working on depleting the freezer this month, so I can support you on the shop the larder/freezer challenge. Good wishes to you on achieving your goals!


I need to join in the freezer/larder challenge. I cleaned out my refrigerator and pantry, getting rid of a bunch of things I'll never use. Now that I don't cook much, there is a lot of stuff in the freezer I need to either use or throw away. It hurts me to throw things away. It's like throwing money away.


----------



## keodi

More bags said:


> Thanks keodi! That’s awesome! I am impressed with the clarity of your vision for your handbag collection and that you’ve been doing capsule wardrobes successfully for so long!
> I love my Bolide (31) and Evelyne PM, they are both beautiful and practical bags. Best wishes on your acquisition plans and on your wardrobe goals!


Thank you!


----------



## keodi

momasaurus said:


> What color are you thinking of for the evelyne? There are so many possibilities!


neutrals right now i'm considering black, etain, etoupe, bleu nuit. My wardrobe consists of black, grey, navy, white/cream and some outliers "pop" colours which jewel toned teal, red(summer)/burgundy, plum/eggplant, magenta.


----------



## keodi

Gabs007 said:


> Those tailor dummies are quite good, they don't have arms, but they are really cheap, not the most stable items (my cat shredded most of them) they are just a torso on a stand with a covering, they work quite well if you don't have a mannequin, not just for displaying clothes but also for sorting out the wardrobe. You know the jacket or top you always keep because you bought it because it might go together with.... *Put it on it, makes parting with them so much easier if you see it. The trick is, you see it, you take the pictures, you put them up for sale or into a box marked for "Pictures and sales" - if you plan to sell it later, you never ever get around to it*.


Good idea!


----------



## keodi

More bags said:


> Outstanding analysis Mulberrygal! I am sorry to hear about your job loss, however, congratulations now on moving on to a life of leisure. *I am also working on depleting the freezer this month, *so I can support you on the shop the larder/freezer challenge. Good wishes to you on achieving your goals!


same here! I'm in, I've been going good on this so far!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Very pretty color - do you find it heavy though?


Using it hand held is fine. I think if I used the strap with my sensitive shoulder it would not work. This is not the large or small one . It is just called the dreamer. I love the feet on it and the feel of the bag to the touch if that makes sense.


----------



## Rhl2987

keodi said:


> neutrals right now i'm considering black, etain, etoupe, bleu nuit. My wardrobe consists of black, grey, navy, white/cream and some outliers "pop" colours which jewel toned teal, red(summer)/burgundy, plum/eggplant, magenta.


I can’t wait to see what you pick! This bag has been on my radar forever but never made its way into my collection. Are you thinking gold hardware? I know I’d wear this everyday if I got it.


----------



## Rhl2987

Yesterday I popped into H and used 1 of my 6 RTW/shoe quota for the year for a non-sustainable brand. I got this gorgeous cashmere cardigan that I know I will enjoy wearing it. 

Also taking home this Kelly 25 today. It’s an amazing color and finally gold will stick in my handbag wardrobe. This is my fourth gold colored Birkin or Kelly, and it is the only one that I can imagine keeping for a longtime!


----------



## keodi

Rhl2987 said:


> I can’t wait to see what you pick! This bag has been on my radar forever but never made its way into my collection. Are you thinking gold hardware? I know I’d wear this everyday if I got it.


PHW. I f I decide on Bleu nuit I may consider gold hardware.


----------



## keodi

Rhl2987 said:


> Yesterday I popped into H and used 1 of my 6 RTW/shoe quota for the year for a non-sustainable brand. I got this gorgeous cashmere cardigan that I know I will enjoy wearing it.
> 
> Also taking home this Kelly 25 today. It’s an amazing color and finally gold will stick in my handbag wardrobe. This is my fourth gold colored Birkin or Kelly, and it is the only one that I can imagine keeping for a longtime!


very nice!!!


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> Yesterday I popped into H and used 1 of my 6 RTW/shoe quota for the year for a non-sustainable brand. I got this gorgeous cashmere cardigan that I know I will enjoy wearing it.
> 
> Also taking home this Kelly 25 today. It’s an amazing color and finally gold will stick in my handbag wardrobe. This is my fourth gold colored Birkin or Kelly, and it is the only one that I can imagine keeping for a longtime!


It's beautiful !


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> Yesterday I finally broke out the Coach Dreamer bag Dh got me for Christmas. I have to say it is very nicely made and I love the outside hidden pockets .


This is yummy!


----------



## momasaurus

piperdog said:


> I love so much about your post and goals. FWIW, my two Hermes bags are a 38cm Trim (Indigo box) and a 35cm Bolide (black, leather unknown but very rigid). Because of those two, I've talked myself out of buying many other bags because I know that I'd keep coming back to the Hermes.


You know we will need to see that indigo box trim at some point....sounds amazing!!!


----------



## momasaurus

whateve said:


> I don't think I'll ever be a minimalist. I don't feel I have to stay at a certain number, but it is important that things are getting used.
> 
> I need to join in the freezer/larder challenge. I cleaned out my refrigerator and pantry, getting rid of a bunch of things I'll never use. Now that I don't cook much, there is a lot of stuff in the freezer I need to either use or throw away. It hurts me to throw things away. It's like throwing money away.


It hurts me too to throw away food. Now i say to myself, "Pretend you ate it." You could add "and it was delicious," if you like. 
'


----------



## momasaurus

keodi said:


> neutrals right now i'm considering black, etain, etoupe, bleu nuit. My wardrobe consists of black, grey, navy, white/cream and some outliers "pop" colours which jewel toned teal, red(summer)/burgundy, plum/eggplant, magenta.


Bleu nuit is gorgeous. You can also switch out the evie straps for fun.


----------



## tenKrat

These Coach bags aren’t from my closet.  My mother passed them on to me, and I gave them some TLC. They’re from the mid-90s and both were made in the United States. The black one is an original Willis bag. The brown one was a favorite of my mother’s. I remember she wore that one continuously for several years.


----------



## More bags

Rhl2987 said:


> Yesterday I popped into H and used 1 of my 6 RTW/shoe quota for the year for a non-sustainable brand. I got this gorgeous cashmere cardigan that I know I will enjoy wearing it.
> 
> Also taking home this Kelly 25 today. It’s an amazing color and finally gold will stick in my handbag wardrobe. This is my fourth gold colored Birkin or Kelly, and it is the only one that I can imagine keeping for a longtime!


Congratulations on your cardigan and gorgeous Kelly! You look fabulous!


----------



## dcooney4

tenKrat said:


> These Coach bags aren’t from my closet.  My mother passed them on to me, and I gave them some TLC. They’re from the mid-90s and both were made in the United States. The black one is an original Willis bag. The brown one was a favorite of my mother’s. I remember she wore that one continuously for several years.
> View attachment 4636983
> 
> View attachment 4636984


Beautiful! Love the Willis!


----------



## Rhl2987

tenKrat said:


> These Coach bags aren’t from my closet.  My mother passed them on to me, and I gave them some TLC. They’re from the mid-90s and both were made in the United States. The black one is an original Willis bag. The brown one was a favorite of my mother’s. I remember she wore that one continuously for several years.
> View attachment 4636983
> 
> View attachment 4636984


These are gorgeous!


----------



## Uptown Luxer

Confession: I caved in and bought a Chanel passport cover    I needed to put it in writing so I can redeem myself and move on to reach my goal. But I have been doing awesome on not looking at handbags online..... to the point that I actually feel good about it!!!!!


----------



## tenKrat

dcooney4 said:


> Beautiful! Love the Willis!





Rhl2987 said:


> These are gorgeous!


Thank you


----------



## tenKrat

Book recommendation:  The Paris Architect, by Charles Balfoure

It’s about an atheist French architect during the Occupation in Paris during WWII. He grudgingly accepts work from a wealthy Gentile to design ingenious secret hiding places for Jews, all while he and the Gentile work directly with the Reich in designing and building arms factories.  As he helps his fellow humans escape death, he learns a lot about himself—-that he has courage despite his immense fear of getting caught and tortured. The book is full of suspense; I even held my breath at some points as I read on to see what happened next. 

My handbag today, LV SpeedyB 25:


----------



## keodi

tenKrat said:


> These Coach bags aren’t from my closet.  My mother passed them on to me, and I gave them some TLC. They’re from the mid-90s and both were made in the United States. The black one is an original Willis bag. The brown one was a favorite of my mother’s. I remember she wore that one continuously for several years.
> View attachment 4636983
> 
> View attachment 4636984


I had that very same bag! (the brown one) i gave it to my niece last year as part of her graduation present. She asked me for it for years! it was one of the first bags I bought for myself.


----------



## keodi

tenKrat said:


> Book recommendation:  The Paris Architect, by Charles Balfoure
> 
> It’s about an atheist French architect during the Occupation in Paris during WWII. He grudgingly accepts work from a wealthy Gentile to design ingenious secret hiding places for Jews, all while he and the Gentile work directly with the Reich in designing and building arms factories.  As he helps his fellow humans escape death, he learns a lot about himself—-that he has courage despite his immense fear of getting caught and tortured. The book is full of suspense; I even held my breath at some points as I read on to see what happened next.
> 
> My handbag today, LV SpeedyB 25:
> View attachment 4637355


beautiful handbag! I will checkout the book recommendation.


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> Yesterday I popped into H and used 1 of my 6 RTW/shoe quota for the year for a non-sustainable brand. I got this gorgeous cashmere cardigan that I know I will enjoy wearing it.
> 
> Also taking home this Kelly 25 today. It’s an amazing color and finally gold will stick in my handbag wardrobe. This is my fourth gold colored Birkin or Kelly, and it is the only one that I can imagine keeping for a longtime!


Loooove the gold kelly! It goes nicely with your black coat, should be a keeper.


----------



## Stratford

I know that feeling of too much sparking joy.  So I've started looking at what is actually getting used and loved. If it is spending too much time sitting around or stored away,  it isn't sparking enough joy. [/QUOTE]

Sometimes what we don't use just sits there because we forget how fab it is (or just forget about it). That's what this thread is about. Something not worn for a while can feel as thrilling as a new bag - without the expense.[/QUOTE]

TRUTH! (Sending you a virtual hug!)


----------



## Stratford

jayohwhy said:


> For me, this past year, "sparking joy" was the catalyst for me being able to curate the items in my home instead of being overtaken by clutter. Now I think my mindset is more "*mindful spending*", which is a big thing for me.. it encompasses a few things, but most importantly--
> 
> 1. Why do I want to buy this? is it the trends or am I upset about something?
> 2. Is this something that I would enjoy for the long haul? I try to remind myself that bags (very rarely) go rotten in the same way that fresh groceries can, so I should be mindful of whether or not I want to put my resources into that.




“Why... buy?.... Am I Upset about something?”

So True!!!! Thank you for articulating that. Some people are emotional eaters. I think I am an emotional handbag purchaser. Oy Vey! (But soooo pretty.)


----------



## SakuraSakura

I have to be honest with myself along with holding myself accountable: I decided to purchase the other item. This isn't something I usually do;however, I am a collector of limited edition LV. It was brand new, with tags, for a reasonable price. When I made this choice I ensured that all of my necessities have been covered. Do I feel guilty about this purchase? Somewhat, but I have created a responsible framework to ensure that this purchase does not affect my budget (too much). I know what needs to be done and the sacrifices I am making to purchase it. One of the things that I have realised is that it is okay to make the "wrong choice" sometimes - we aren't perfect, neither are the choices we make. I am BANNED though!


----------



## More bags

tenKrat said:


> These Coach bags aren’t from my closet.  My mother passed them on to me, and I gave them some TLC. They’re from the mid-90s and both were made in the United States. The black one is an original Willis bag. The brown one was a favorite of my mother’s. I remember she wore that one continuously for several years.
> View attachment 4636983
> 
> View attachment 4636984


Beautiful leather on both bags!


----------



## Rhl2987

SakuraSakura said:


> I have to be honest with myself along with holding myself accountable: I decided to purchase the other item. This isn't something I usually do;however, I am a collector of limited edition LV. It was brand new, with tags, for a reasonable price. When I made this choice I ensured that all of my necessities have been covered. Do I feel guilty about this purchase? Somewhat, but I have created a responsible framework to ensure that this purchase does not affect my budget (too much). I know what needs to be done and the sacrifices I am making to purchase it. One of the things that I have realised is that it is okay to make the "wrong choice" sometimes - we aren't perfect, neither are the choices we make. I am BANNED though!


Don’t be too hard on yourself and it’s good that you’re very consciously making the decision to purchase a bag! I’d love to see what you picked up!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Rhl2987 said:


> Don’t be too hard on yourself and it’s good that you’re very consciously making the decision to purchase a bag! I’d love to see what you picked up!



I weighed the pros and cons to the best of my abilities. The orange perforated piece was purchased by someone close to me while I purchased the green one today. I am happy with these purchases despite the minimal debt I acquired for it (less than $150, so easy to pay off). It, to me, was well worth it.


----------



## TankerToad

Rhl2987 said:


> Yesterday I popped into H and used 1 of my 6 RTW/shoe quota for the year for a non-sustainable brand. I got this gorgeous cashmere cardigan that I know I will enjoy wearing it.
> 
> Also taking home this Kelly 25 today. It’s an amazing color and finally gold will stick in my handbag wardrobe. This is my fourth gold colored Birkin or Kelly, and it is the only one that I can imagine keeping for a longtime!


Both classics 
Both amazing 
Love them on you - beauties !


----------



## msd_bags

I wore the same bag for a week straight and even on a Sunday at the mall - Alexander McQueen Padlock bag!  Ever since the incident in December (I mentioned this in the 2019 thread but I’m still not ready to discuss it), I’ve stayed longer in my bags.  And this bag is so versatile!  Actually, this shot was today. The gold flats were a last minute change since my original choice (black) didn’t look good.  Then I had no time to change my bag, so metals/colors are not in sync.   Told myself nobody cares.


----------



## Gabs007

tenKrat said:


> These Coach bags aren’t from my closet.  My mother passed them on to me, and I gave them some TLC. They’re from the mid-90s and both were made in the United States. The black one is an original Willis bag. The brown one was a favorite of my mother’s. I remember she wore that one continuously for several years.
> View attachment 4636983
> 
> View attachment 4636984



Love how timeless they are


----------



## Gabs007

Totally pleased with myself, massive attack on clothes and shoe room, managed to photograph and measure quite a few clothes, and put them up on the resale sites straight away, one velvet jacket sold within 30 minutes of listing... Then got the mails from my fashion sites and couldn't resist looking, was quite tempted to buy something but reminded myself that even for unworn items you only get a fraction of the price back, decided to take dog for a walk instead!


----------



## ElainePG

tenKrat said:


> Book recommendation:  The Paris Architect, by Charles Balfoure
> 
> It’s about an atheist French architect during the Occupation in Paris during WWII. He grudgingly accepts work from a wealthy Gentile to design ingenious secret hiding places for Jews, all while he and the Gentile work directly with the Reich in designing and building arms factories.  As he helps his fellow humans escape death, he learns a lot about himself—-that he has courage despite his immense fear of getting caught and tortured. The book is full of suspense; I even held my breath at some points as I read on to see what happened next.
> 
> My handbag today, LV SpeedyB 25:
> View attachment 4637355


I remember reading The Paris Architect a few years ago, and liking it a lot. He's a very good writer!

I'm nearly finished with The Good Lord Bird, by James McBride, which was also recommended on this thread (last year, I think). The writing is beautiful. And the story is so compelling.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> I wore the same bag for a week straight and even on a Sunday at the mall - Alexander McQueen Padlock bag!  Ever since the incident in December (I mentioned this in the 2019 thread but I’m still not ready to discuss it), I’ve stayed longer in my bags.  And this bag is so versatile!  Actually, this shot was today. The gold flats were a last minute change since my original choice (black) didn’t look good.  Then I had no time to change my bag, so metals/colors are not in sync.   Told myself nobody cares.
> 
> View attachment 4637893


I like the pop of your gold flats against your dark outfit & bag. It really elevates the look!


----------



## jill39

jayohwhy said:


> For me, this past year, "sparking joy" was the catalyst for me being able to curate the items in my home instead of being overtaken by clutter. Now I think my mindset is more "*mindful spending*", which is a big thing for me.. it encompasses a few things, but most importantly--
> 
> 1. Why do I want to buy this? is it the trends or am I upset about something?
> 2. Is this something that I would enjoy for the long haul? I try to remind myself that bags (very rarely) go rotten in the same way that fresh groceries can, so I should be mindful of whether or not I want to put my resources into that.



I like the idea of "mindful spending"--and asking those questions.  I am going to try this--thank you!  I also am becoming more aware before I make any kind of purchase.  I did promise myself one bag for my birthday in the spring---but that will be it for me this year.


----------



## Annabel Lee

sexycombover said:


> Sincere question for a person who is failing to be a proper minimalist.
> 
> When you do the one in one out rule, do you do the out first and then the in, or vice versa?
> 
> PS as people keep adding and updating more goals, it is giving me motivation to stay strong!



I'm definitely not a minimalist, but for me, this depends on the bag. 

If there's a type of bag I NEED, but my current version isn't working, I prefer to hang onto the current one until I can replace it. (For example, if I need a black work tote but I don't like the one I have, it wouldn't make sense to get rid of mine and then have nothing).

But if I could easily sub out another bag for the same use from what I already own, I prefer to get rid of the "out" first and see if I really even need something else to replace it. Maybe I can get creative and find a new use from a bag I already have. Or maybe I'm just happy with the extra shelf space.

For the "bag I need" category, either approach can make it really hard to not settle when shopping for a replacement. That's either because I did the out first and am now scrambling to find something else, or because I'm sick of using a bag that doesn't work for me, and I'm ready to replace it without being smart about it. 



whateve said:


> I don't think I'll ever be a minimalist. I don't feel I have to stay at a certain number, but it is important that things are getting used.
> 
> I need to join in the freezer/larder challenge. I cleaned out my refrigerator and pantry, getting rid of a bunch of things I'll never use. Now that I don't cook much, there is a lot of stuff in the freezer I need to either use or throw away. It hurts me to throw things away. It's like throwing money away.


Add me to those needing to do the fridge/pantry cleanout. What a great idea for starting out the new year. 
Whateve, I totally agree with your philosophy here--I can't self-restrict to a certain number, but I need to be sure the things I have are things I genuinely need. 



tenKrat said:


> These Coach bags aren’t from my closet.  My mother passed them on to me, and I gave them some TLC. They’re from the mid-90s and both were made in the United States. The black one is an original Willis bag. The brown one was a favorite of my mother’s. I remember she wore that one continuously for several years.
> View attachment 4636983
> 
> View attachment 4636984



These are lovely. That Willis style is really coming back around--it's a terrific look. 



tenKrat said:


> Book recommendation:  The Paris Architect, by Charles Balfoure
> 
> It’s about an atheist French architect during the Occupation in Paris during WWII. He grudgingly accepts work from a wealthy Gentile to design ingenious secret hiding places for Jews, all while he and the Gentile work directly with the Reich in designing and building arms factories.  As he helps his fellow humans escape death, he learns a lot about himself—-that he has courage despite his immense fear of getting caught and tortured. The book is full of suspense; I even held my breath at some points as I read on to see what happened next.
> 
> My handbag today, LV SpeedyB 25:
> View attachment 4637355


Gorgeous bag! And I'm adding The Paris Architect to my reading list. 




SakuraSakura said:


> I weighed the pros and cons to the best of my abilities. The orange perforated piece was purchased by someone close to me while I purchased the green one today. I am happy with these purchases despite the minimal debt I acquired for it (less than $150, so easy to pay off). It, to me, was well worth it.



Sounds like these were well-considered purchases from a great collection. Nice score. 



msd_bags said:


> I wore the same bag for a week straight and even on a Sunday at the mall - Alexander McQueen Padlock bag!  Ever since the incident in December (I mentioned this in the 2019 thread but I’m still not ready to discuss it), I’ve stayed longer in my bags.  And this bag is so versatile!  Actually, this shot was today. The gold flats were a last minute change since my original choice (black) didn’t look good.  Then I had no time to change my bag, so metals/colors are not in sync.   Told myself nobody cares.
> 
> View attachment 4637893



I think your outfit is great. And you don't ever have to share, ever, but I hope things are getting back on track for you.


----------



## Cookiefiend

msd_bags said:


> I wore the same bag for a week straight and even on a Sunday at the mall - Alexander McQueen Padlock bag!  Ever since the incident in December (I mentioned this in the 2019 thread but I’m still not ready to discuss it), I’ve stayed longer in my bags.  And this bag is so versatile!  Actually, this shot was today. The gold flats were a last minute change since my original choice (black) didn’t look good.  Then I had no time to change my bag, so metals/colors are not in sync.   Told myself nobody cares.
> 
> View attachment 4637893


A great looking and versatile bag is priceless! 
I love those shoes.. what brand are they?


----------



## msd_bags

Cookiefiend said:


> A great looking and versatile bag is priceless!
> I love those shoes.. what brand are they?


Thanks Cookie! And shoes are Tory Burch.  Forgot the model name though.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> Thanks Cookie! And shoes are Tory Burch.  Forgot the model name though.


I love Tory Burch flats. I tend to snap them up when they go on sale. 

But (in the spirit of this thread) I own four pairs… burgundy, navy, black, and silver… and that is *enough*!


----------



## Cookiefiend

msd_bags said:


> Thanks Cookie! And shoes are Tory Burch.  Forgot the model name though.


Well - I’m going to have to trot myself down to the mall to check those out! Thank you!


----------



## Carrelover

I like the idea of rediscovering my "old friends" a.k.a already owned bags (I don't usually buy wallet until my current one is well worn, so never a problem there).
Most of those bags "sleeping" in my closet are vintage bags, some exotic, and almost all are evening bags thus they are not exactly daily bag materials.
Although I cannot honestly commit to no bag purchase this year, adding some non-vintage/non-evening bags from my closet to the daily bag rotation should be fun!


----------



## ElainePG

Carrelover said:


> I like the idea of rediscovering my "old friends" a.k.a already owned bags (I don't usually buy wallet until my current one is well worn, so never a problem there).
> Most of those bags "sleeping" in my closet are vintage bags, some exotic, and almost all are evening bags thus they are not exactly daily bag materials.
> Although I cannot honestly commit to no bag purchase this year, adding some non-vintage/non-evening bags from my closet to the daily bag rotation should be fun!


Keep us posted!


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> I love Tory Burch flats. I tend to snap them up when they go on sale.
> 
> But (in the spirit of this thread) I own four pairs… burgundy, navy, black, and silver… and that is *enough*!


Haha, I think I own more than that. 


Cookiefiend said:


> Well - I’m going to have to trot myself down to the mall to check those out! Thank you!


I think I got this pair last year or maybe the year before that.  But generally TB flats are great (Elaine agrees) so maybe you can find some other styles if this style is no longer current.


----------



## missie1

So ladies I have returned from Vegas and decided two things. 1. I must get Kelly 32-need to decide on color and leather.  2. I need a Lady Dior.  I can so close to purchasing the Dior but I couldn’t decide on the size.  The medium I loved handheld but didn’t like it crossbody.  The small I loved crossbody but didn’t particularly care for it handheld.  Also I couldn’t figure out what color  Here are the two mod shots


----------



## whateve

missie1 said:


> So ladies I have returned from Vegas and decided two things. 1. I must get Kelly 32-need to decide on color and leather.  2. I need a Lady Dior.  I can so close to purchasing the Dior but I couldn’t decide on the size.  The medium I loved handheld but didn’t like it crossbody.  The small I loved crossbody but didn’t particularly care for it handheld.  Also I couldn’t figure out what color  Here are the two mod shots


I think the medium would be more useful. The openings on Lady Diors are tight. I would try to get one that had the flap top rather than the zipper. I'm intrigued by the matte version with matching hardware. The red is a great pop of color against your clothes. If you wear a lot of black, I would be inclined to get a bright color.


----------



## Carrelover

ElainePG said:


> Keep us posted!


You got it, babe!


----------



## dcooney4

missie1 said:


> So ladies I have returned from Vegas and decided two things. 1. I must get Kelly 32-need to decide on color and leather.  2. I need a Lady Dior.  I can so close to purchasing the Dior but I couldn’t decide on the size.  The medium I loved handheld but didn’t like it crossbody.  The small I loved crossbody but didn’t particularly care for it handheld.  Also I couldn’t figure out what color  Here are the two mod shots


I am no help I like them both on you.


----------



## SakuraSakura

dcooney4 said:


> I am no help I like them both on you.



That awesome outfit doesn't help my decision either. They both look fantastic.


----------



## missie1

dcooney4 said:


> I am no help I like them both on you.


DC,

I feel you that’s why I didn’t buy one. I simply can’t decide.


----------



## missie1

SakuraSakura said:


> That awesome outfit doesn't help my decision either. They both look fantastic.


Thanks... it’s like both are needed but I don’t have room in the collection for both


----------



## missie1

whateve said:


> I think the medium would be more useful. The openings on Lady Diors are tight. I would try to get one that had the flap top rather than the zipper. I'm intrigued by the matte version with matching hardware. The red is a great pop of color against your clothes. If you wear a lot of black, I would be inclined to get a bright color.


I tried the matte on in the store in medium size. I’m not fan of lambskin bags because I’m scared of messing them up.  I did love the flap instead of the zipper top as well.  So many decisions.  I will have it narrowed down by time I get to Paris


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I think the medium would be more useful. The openings on Lady Diors are tight. I would try to get one that had the flap top rather than the zipper. I'm intrigued by the matte version with matching hardware. The red is a great pop of color against your clothes. If you wear a lot of black, I would be inclined to get a bright color.


I agree with everything @whateve said. Including the part about red being a great pop of color. So… maybe a medium-sized red one???
Oh, and just gotta say, you look *fantastic*! I love your outfit, right down to your sneakers.


----------



## ElainePG

missie1 said:


> I tried the matte on in the store in medium size. *I’m not fan of lambskin bags because I’m scared of messing them up*.  I did love the flap instead of the zipper top as well.  So many decisions.  I will have it narrowed down by time I get to Paris


What other leathers does it come in, besides lambskin? Dior isn't a brand I'm familiar with.


----------



## keodi

missie1 said:


> So ladies I have returned from Vegas and decided two things. 1. I must get Kelly 32-need to decide on color and leather.  2. I need a Lady Dior.  I can so close to purchasing the Dior but I couldn’t decide on the size.  The medium I loved handheld but didn’t like it crossbody.  The small I loved crossbody but didn’t particularly care for it handheld.  Also I couldn’t figure out what color  Here are the two mod shots


I love both of them on you! sorry I'm not much help!


----------



## missie1

ElainePG said:


> I agree with everything @whateve said. Including the part about red being a great pop of color. So… maybe a medium-sized red one???
> Oh, and just gotta say, you look *fantastic*! I love your outfit, right down to your sneakers.


I have red Chanel flap and oxblood Valentino so I don’t need red.  I am thinking black patent.  Thanks I love the dress and sneakers look.


----------



## missie1

ElainePG said:


> What other leathers does it come in, besides lambskin? Dior isn't a brand I'm familiar with.


This bag only uses lamb skin for their leather goods. That’s what sales lady advised


----------



## sexycombover

@missie1 I vote medium. It is more practical. But I think you have to ask yourself if you tend to wear crossbody more or handheld more and that may lead to the answer.


Ladies. So my HG from many years ago appeared in great condition for a great price, but I already bought my 1 bag and the other bags I've listed aren't moving :*( what to do (it's a miu miu medium coffer in mughetto for less than $300). I'm very torn.


----------



## RTA

This is such an inspiring and supportive thread. I feel encouraged to buy less and be mindful about adding to my handbag collection. My goal for 2020 is to establish a handbag wardrobe using the bags I already own. I have several bags I that I love but feel are too nice to use; these bags need to come out and play.  Good grief, a couple have their original wrapping still attached!

I also have several bargain bags that have never seen the light of day because they are just not my style. Those need to go. I'm exhausted just thinking about the task ahead but I am going to try this year to pare down my handbag collection.


----------



## whateve

sexycombover said:


> @missie1 I vote medium. It is more practical. But I think you have to ask yourself if you tend to wear crossbody more or handheld more and that may lead to the answer.
> 
> 
> Ladies. So my HG from many years ago appeared in great condition for a great price, but I already bought my 1 bag and the other bags I've listed aren't moving :*( what to do (it's a miu miu medium coffer in mughetto for less than $300). I'm very torn.


How much would you regret it if you missed it? Is it no longer your HG? Do you just think you want it because it used to be your HG? Lastly, how easy would it be to resell if you get it and decide not to keep it?


----------



## sexycombover

All very valid questions @whateve Thanks for asking very rational questions. It stopped being my HG only due to price point. It has very low resale value from what I've noticed so I can only buy it if I intend to keep it. I am worried I've hyped the bag up in my mind because it felt so unattainable. And seeing the exact colour combination I want in the condition and price point I want is really tempting. But I was also sans toddler when I started coveting this bag. No idea if it is a realistic mom bag.

Edit: so I did make an offer,  but she didn't want to budge. Had she said yes,  I would have bought it. But since she stood firm at her price, I will not consider it unless I sell one more bag (the issue is a matter of principle and not affordability-- I need to at least try to stick to my lofty small budget for frivolous goods.)


----------



## dcooney4

RTA said:


> This is such an inspiring and supportive thread. I feel encouraged to buy less and be mindful about adding to my handbag collection. My goal for 2020 is to establish a handbag wardrobe using the bags I already own. I have several bags I that I love but feel are too nice to use; these bags need to come out and play.  Good grief, a couple have their original wrapping still attached!
> 
> I also have several bargain bags that have never seen the light of day because they are just not my style. Those need to go. I'm exhausted just thinking about the task ahead but I am going to try this year to pare down my handbag collection.


We will do lots of fun challenges to get you motivated to do stuff. Welcome to the thread!


----------



## jayohwhy

Starting off the year by letting go of a bag that I was keeping because it was expensive and because it was "rounding out my collection". However, the only way I could use this bag was in the off chance I was going to a wedding, which rarely happens anymore, and as a smaller bag in a larger tote, but with the chain strap it was so heavy all by itself. 
I feel bad not having it anymore, but hope someone else can put it to good use. It seems pointless to have it sit inside my closet to never see the light of day...


----------



## dcooney4

Today I gave away a sporty bag and listed two other less expensive bags. Then I dropped off some stuff at a consignment shop. 
 I had ordered two bags and a wallet  before new year and counted them in then. One has already found a new home last week. The other wasn’t final sale so when it came with a non functional zipper I sent it back and exchanged for a different style which arrived today. I had already counted them in. Trying very hard not to add anything new for January.


----------



## Gabs007

I went shopping today but didn't buy anything else than socks for me, I did buy a few things for mom since it was the sales and she is still really down and out from missing dad, so got her MaxMara cashmere sweaters, some other stuff and and a gorgeous cashmere scarf. Just making a parcel for her and hoping it will make her smile a little bit.


----------



## ElainePG

Gabs007 said:


> I went shopping today but didn't buy anything else than socks for me, I did buy a few things for mom since it was the sales and she is still really down and out from missing dad, so got her MaxMara cashmere sweaters, some other stuff and and a gorgeous cashmere scarf. Just making a parcel for her and hoping it will make her smile a little bit.


What a lovely and loving thing for you to do. I'm sure those thoughtful gifts will indeed bring a smile to her face… even if only temporarily. 
I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Gabs007

ElainePG said:


> What a lovely and loving thing for you to do. I'm sure those thoughtful gifts will indeed bring a smile to her face… even if only temporarily.
> I'm so very sorry for your loss.



Thank you, it is easier for me to cope with the loss than mom, when it was clear that dad had taken a turn to the worse, I headed over and was so shocked in which bad shape he was and how much he suffered, so (I feel quite bad about it, but I hope you know how I mean it) I was almost glad that the suffering ended, because I simply didn't want him to suffer and I can console myself with that. I sometimes still catch myself reaching for the phone and wanting to call him about something.

For mom it is more difficult, dad didn't want her to work, though she did later in life a part time job in a boutique (dad always joked she spent more there than she earned, that's why they had her) and he loved being the one in charge, she loved being the pampered wife, wouldn't be my thing but it worked for those 2, so not judging. So apart from missing the person she shared most of her life with, it's also that a lot of things that were normal for her are now missing. Dad simply loved being the macho protector and mom loved being the adored wife, she never had to do normal stuff like bother with banking, insurance... So just giving her a bit of the "pampered" feeling back, plus I can encourage her to go shopping for herself, anything to bring her out a bit.


----------



## piperdog

Gabs007 said:


> Thank you, it is easier for me to cope with the loss than mom, when it was clear that dad had taken a turn to the worse, I headed over and was so shocked in which bad shape he was and how much he suffered, so (I feel quite bad about it, but I hope you know how I mean it) I was almost glad that the suffering ended, because I simply didn't want him to suffer and I can console myself with that. I sometimes still catch myself reaching for the phone and wanting to call him about something.



I'm so sorry for your loss. My mom passed over the holidays and I could have written your exact statement. It's very thoughtful of you to send her a care package.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Hi everbody, 

how nice to find this thread as setting goals for 2020 has been on my mind a lot recently.....

I think my top hand bag related goal is not to lose my mind over bags! 
Second I´d love to find some more Dior by John Galliano bags for my collection- but at sensible prices, please! 

Over the last few days I´ve really been worried about my mental health- out of nowhere came the urge to look at bags that come at prices I´d consider more appropriate for buying a car than a handbag. Actually if my man would tell me today that we´d need a new car and show me cars in the 4000 Euro range I´d ask him did he think money grew on trees. 

But when it comes to bags! 

For days I´ve been sitting right here at the computer looking longignly at Chanel purses- preloved of course, but still sooo expensive. The Boy has always been a dream and over the last few days I´ve actually been tempted to go ahead and buy one. Thankfully common sense kicked in and I did not. But no, I didn´t get sane instantly, but changed my search to my second dream bag which is the Gucci Dionysus. 

The moment I knew things were going wrong was when I thought "that´s only - O.N.L.Y.- 1500 Euro!" 

*No, I can´t do this. Here´s where the resolution formed: don´t go crazy over handbags, don´t lose your connection to reality! *

So far I´ve been bottom-feeding on preloved Dior bags from the Galliano era making amazing bargains. I truly love the Galliano designs. That´s where my real personal not fashion related passion lays! 

*So to resolution number two: don´t forget who you are, girl! Get what you personally love, what excites you and fills your heart with joy! 
*
The bags I´d love to find in the near future are:
a Gambler Dice bag
a Jeanne D´Arc bag
a Babe tote
a Diva pony fur wallet would be very lovely, too! 

It feels good to write this all down!


----------



## Gabs007

piperdog said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. My mom passed over the holidays and I could have written your exact statement. It's very thoughtful of you to send her a care package.



Gosh that is dreadful at least it was before the holidays that it happened with dad, over the holidays it must be horrendous for you and your family, it is amazing how we feel guilt that we are glad they don't suffer anymore, it's not that we are not missing them, but in a way, I feel that I can cope easier with the missing than somebody suffering terribly with no chance of getting better.


----------



## whateve

piperdog said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. My mom passed over the holidays and I could have written your exact statement. It's very thoughtful of you to send her a care package.





Gabs007 said:


> Gosh that is dreadful at least it was before the holidays that it happened with dad, over the holidays it must be horrendous for you and your family, it is amazing how we feel guilt that we are glad they don't suffer anymore, it's not that we are not missing them, but in a way, I feel that I can cope easier with the missing than somebody suffering terribly with no chance of getting better.


I'm so sorry for both of your losses. It must have been so hard for you. My parents have been gone for years now. I've never stopped missing them but I can remember the good things now without tearing up.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Gabs007 said:


> Thank you, it is easier for me to cope with the loss than mom, when it was clear that dad had taken a turn to the worse, I headed over and was so shocked in which bad shape he was and how much he suffered, so (I feel quite bad about it, but I hope you know how I mean it) I was almost glad that the suffering ended, because I simply didn't want him to suffer and I can console myself with that. I sometimes still catch myself reaching for the phone and wanting to call him about something.
> 
> For mom it is more difficult, dad didn't want her to work, though she did later in life a part time job in a boutique (dad always joked she spent more there than she earned, that's why they had her) and he loved being the one in charge, she loved being the pampered wife, wouldn't be my thing but it worked for those 2, so not judging. So apart from missing the person she shared most of her life with, it's also that a lot of things that were normal for her are now missing. Dad simply loved being the macho protector and mom loved being the adored wife, she never had to do normal stuff like bother with banking, insurance... So just giving her a bit of the "pampered" feeling back, plus I can encourage her to go shopping for herself, anything to bring her out a bit.



@Gabs007 it's so thoughtful of you to send her a care package - I hope that she also has other people that she can lean on. 



piperdog said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. My mom passed over the holidays and I could have written your exact statement. It's very thoughtful of you to send her a care package.



I am sorry for both of your losses.  The fathers of two of my closest friends passed away during the last couple of years and I could only support them by letting them know I am there for them.  I can't even imagine what they and you both are going through.


----------



## Gabs007

ohmisseevee said:


> I am sorry for both of your losses. The fathers of two of my closest friends passed away during the last couple of years and I could only support them by letting them know I am there for them. I can't even imagine what they and you both are going through.



I think I am having sort of a delayed reaction, there was so much to do and mom couldn't cope with it, so for a while I was regularly flying back and forth, informing the family and friends, organising the funeral, then the amount of paperwork involved... It was quite overwhelming but I am glad about it, because I hope by the time it really hits me, time will act a bit like a buffer.


----------



## Rhl2987

Gabs007 said:


> Thank you, it is easier for me to cope with the loss than mom, when it was clear that dad had taken a turn to the worse, I headed over and was so shocked in which bad shape he was and how much he suffered, so (I feel quite bad about it, but I hope you know how I mean it) I was almost glad that the suffering ended, because I simply didn't want him to suffer and I can console myself with that. I sometimes still catch myself reaching for the phone and wanting to call him about something.
> 
> For mom it is more difficult, dad didn't want her to work, though she did later in life a part time job in a boutique (dad always joked she spent more there than she earned, that's why they had her) and he loved being the one in charge, she loved being the pampered wife, wouldn't be my thing but it worked for those 2, so not judging. So apart from missing the person she shared most of her life with, it's also that a lot of things that were normal for her are now missing. Dad simply loved being the macho protector and mom loved being the adored wife, she never had to do normal stuff like bother with banking, insurance... So just giving her a bit of the "pampered" feeling back, plus I can encourage her to go shopping for herself, anything to bring her out a bit.


I just wanted to say that I'm so sorry for your loss and you are such a thoughtful daughter to your grieving mother, even when you yourself are grieving. I hope I can be like you for my parents someday.


----------



## Rhl2987

piperdog said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. My mom passed over the holidays and I could have written your exact statement. It's very thoughtful of you to send her a care package.


I'm sorry for your loss @piperdog. I can't even imagine.


----------



## Gabs007

Rhl2987 said:


> I just wanted to say that I'm so sorry for your loss and you are such a thoughtful daughter to your grieving mother, even when you yourself are grieving. I hope I can be like you for my parents someday.



I was a dreadful, stroppy teenager, I guess I am making up for that


----------



## More bags

msd_bags said:


> I wore the same bag for a week straight and even on a Sunday at the mall - Alexander McQueen Padlock bag!  Ever since the incident in December (I mentioned this in the 2019 thread but I’m still not ready to discuss it), I’ve stayed longer in my bags.  And this bag is so versatile!  Actually, this shot was today. The gold flats were a last minute change since my original choice (black) didn’t look good.  Then I had no time to change my bag, so metals/colors are not in sync.   Told myself nobody cares.
> 
> View attachment 4637893


Lovely outfit msd. I hope you are able to recover from your December incident and find a way to move forward. On a lighter note - it’s awesome you can wear a skirt at this time of year. We are experiencing a cold snap, this morning it was -29C/-20F or -41C/-42F with windchill. Brrr, frostbite is a real risk. I am layering with cashmere and my arctic parka .... and spending our evenings at hockey rinks! 

My mantra this month has been “no extras”. I’m doing the January no (extra) spend challenge and the January consume what’s in my freezer/larder/pantry challenge. I picked up one of my bags from the boutique, post spa treatments, and put the blinders on (don’t look at the scarves, don’t look at the scarves). 

Shopping my closet, what goes great over a puffy winter coat - my Hermes Massai Cut 40.
What are you carrying?
Be well everyone!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Stratford said:


> “Why... buy?.... Am I Upset about something?”
> 
> So True!!!! Thank you for articulating that. Some people are emotional eaters. I think I am an emotional handbag purchaser. Oy Vey! (But soooo pretty.)


May I join the club, please? Feeling depressed or upset makes me long for bags or shoes, too- emotional shopping (of items that will definetely fit, not like clothes which might be comforting but always come with the risk of more frustration.) Realising there´s a pattern makes me feel much better! Next time I´ll question my motivation!


----------



## More bags

missie1 said:


> So ladies I have returned from Vegas and decided two things. 1. I must get Kelly 32-need to decide on color and leather.  2. I need a Lady Dior.  I can so close to purchasing the Dior but I couldn’t decide on the size.  The medium I loved handheld but didn’t like it crossbody.  The small I loved crossbody but didn’t particularly care for it handheld.  Also I couldn’t figure out what color  Here are the two mod shots


missie, you look fabulous! I like the pop of red and I think the medium with flap sounds more practical. I realize you already have red bag coverage, I like the idea of black patent- didn’t Lady Diana have one in black patent? Good luck deciding, I don’t think you can go wrong with whatever you choose.


----------



## More bags

sexycombover said:


> All very valid questions @whateve Thanks for asking very rational questions. It stopped being my HG only due to price point. It has very low resale value from what I've noticed so I can only buy it if I intend to keep it. I am worried I've hyped the bag up in my mind because it felt so unattainable. And seeing the exact colour combination I want in the condition and price point I want is really tempting. But I was also sans toddler when I started coveting this bag. No idea if it is a realistic mom bag.
> 
> Edit: so I did make an offer,  but she didn't want to budge. Had she said yes,  I would have bought it. But since she stood firm at her price, I will not consider it unless I sell one more bag (the issue is a matter of principle and not affordability-- I need to at least try to stick to my lofty small budget for frivolous goods.)


Congratulations on your well thought out approach. Perhaps once one of your bags sells and you go back to get your previous HG she’ll have reduced her asking price! Good wishes and good luck with your sales!


----------



## More bags

jayohwhy said:


> Starting off the year by letting go of a bag that I was keeping because it was expensive and because it was "rounding out my collection". However, the only way I could use this bag was in the off chance I was going to a wedding, which rarely happens anymore, and as a smaller bag in a larger tote, but with the chain strap it was so heavy all by itself.
> I feel bad not having it anymore, but hope someone else can put it to good use. It seems pointless to have it sit inside my closet to never see the light of day...


Congratulations on exiting this bag from your collection. I hope you feel lighter by not having to feel bad seeing it sit unused in your closet.


dcooney4 said:


> Today I gave away a sporty bag and listed two other less expensive bags. Then I dropped off some stuff at a consignment shop.
> I had ordered two bags and a wallet  before new year and counted them in then. One has already found a new home last week. The other wasn’t final sale so when it came with a non functional zipper I sent it back and exchanged for a different style which arrived today. I had already counted them in. Trying very hard not to add anything new for January.


Congratulations on your progress!



Gabs007 said:


> I went shopping today but didn't buy anything else than socks for me, I did buy a few things for mom since it was the sales and she is still really down and out from missing dad, so got her MaxMara cashmere sweaters, some other stuff and and a gorgeous cashmere scarf. Just making a parcel for her and hoping it will make her smile a little bit.


I am sorry to hear of your loss. What a lovely care package for your mom. Best wishes for you and your mom for taking it a day at a time. Sending hugs.


----------



## More bags

piperdog said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. My mom passed over the holidays and I could have written your exact statement. It's very thoughtful of you to send her a care package.


I am sorry for your loss piperdog. I hope you are surrounded by and supported by the love of family and friends.


----------



## dcooney4

Gabs007 and piperdog I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ohmisseevee

jayohwhy said:


> Starting off the year by letting go of a bag that I was keeping because it was expensive and because it was "rounding out my collection". However, the only way I could use this bag was in the off chance I was going to a wedding, which rarely happens anymore, and as a smaller bag in a larger tote, but with the chain strap it was so heavy all by itself.
> I feel bad not having it anymore, but hope someone else can put it to good use. It seems pointless to have it sit inside my closet to never see the light of day...



That is too bad. I felt the same way with a few of the bags I let go of late last year (though probably nothing as fancy/expensive as yours) - I liked all of them, but the styles or colors just didn't really suit me anymore.  It does feel freeing to let go of things that no longer work, though.  Maybe it makes room for something else that will be perfect, or it really streamlines your collection so you don't have excess.

--

I do have a quick progress report of my own - I gifted away one of my SLGs (a pink Pac Man ghost coin purse from Coach) and purchased a beautiful pebbled leather wallet from MIRTA. That means I'm 1 in and 1 out for 2020, with room for one more SLG this year. I hopefully have enough pretty zip pouches and coin purses for everything I might want to carry around in my larger bags, so the hunt for now is actually the perfect compact wallet.

I did actually have my sights set on something else for a compact wallet, but since I've been using my smaller purses lately I did want to have something smaller in the meantime I could use when they didn't fit my continental wallet comfortably or it would take up more space than I actually "needed", in proportion to the contents. (It is a bit of a shame, though - I love my Celine long zip wallet!) Unfortunately the wallet that I got was a little larger than I was expecting - I should have measured out the shape but decided to go for it anyway. It will still work for my smaller purses and adds a beautiful punch of electric blue inside, but I think I will eventually pick between:
 - Mulberry Small Continental French Purse
 - Celine Compact Zipped Wallet in Grained Calfskin
 - LV Victorine Wallet in in Scarlet Monogram Empreinte Leather
 - Hermes Silk'In Compact Wallet

I do prefer the zip closures of the Celine and Hermes wallets, but I liked the layout of the Mulberry wallet quite a bit with its inclusion of the zip pouch. I also liked how the Victorine Wallet looked and felt when I browsed in-store. None of the colors for the Celine wallet would be my preferred, but if they came out with a beautiful forest green or dark red...

I love the idea of having something from Hermes, but I think I might table the Hermes option for now because I do highly prefer a full-leather interior, which I do believe all three of the others have. Of the remaining three I have yet to check out the Celine or Mulberry options in person, but if the Celine is anything like my long zip, I know I will love how compact and "tight" it feels in my hands.

I would like to see how they all feel in-hand because I think pictures can be deceiving, and the idea of something may look great but might not function or execute as expected, especially once there are cards and cash and other things in it. 

I do have a good long time to decide, luckily! I'd probably purchase this abroad - either when my partner and I go to Spain this year, or if I make a trip to Hong Kong to visit relatives. So my homework in the meantime is going to stores to browse and look at the different options in person to decide what fits my needs the best.


----------



## Gabs007

More bags said:


> I am sorry to hear of your loss. What a lovely care package for your mom. Best wishes for you and your mom for taking it a day at a time. Sending hugs.



Hugs are always welcome, the thing that touched me most that during his last few days dad actually hugged me and stroked my hair and I was choking up, it is something that hasn't happened before, I guess his way of making peace. When I say it didn't happen before, I think it did when I was a baby, but I grew up with that you keep the stiff upper lip at all times and displays of affection are crude, embarrassing and only to be done in absolute privacy. Growing up it was kind of hard to stomach and I rebelled A LOT, now I understand that they were the product of a really strict upbringing, did their best but were caught in their own upbringing, as a teenager it is really hard to understand, I always thought they disliked me, as much as I strived to do academically and professionally well, I was always told I could do better. I now understand they were trying to push me and thought I would relax if I got praise, totally wrong, might have worked even harder for praise.
For mom getting things somebody bought for her, it's a sign that she is loved, she is still cared for, spent ages on the phone with her where she told me about her day, we went through dad's passing away and what lead up to it (which she hid from all of us, you know "illness doesn't happen in our family, memory loss because you are on meds, doesn't happen...) I told her she did her best.

Dad is at peace now, he is not suffering any longer, resentment is pretty pointless, there's only mom now and if sending her a parcel every 2 weeks, flying over twice a month and dragging her out by pretending I need to buy something, or I need a pedicure, etc., small price. I got a ton of frequent flyer miles just from traveling on business, might simply use them to book a few short trips for her and maybe one of the friends she has, then tell her she doesn't take it it will be lost (she does dislike waste) and tell her she can tell dad all about it when she visits his grave (I am not religious but mom is) and how he would approve. Since she was so used to a man making decisions, I think I blame DH (who she totally adores) and she will be much less likely to argue about it.

It's a bit nuts, I went out previously and got her handbags and cashmere sweaters, she praised DH's taste, I love DH very much, but he knows as much about fashion as I do about rocket science, but I guess for her men make the decisions (maybe I need a maternity test, lol, the apple fell quite far from the tree), I recall dad suffering through her buying handbags, he was always pretty exasperated and went "She has tons of them, why on earth does she need another one? Do I have to be dragged through a lo of stores and look at ugly things and decide which other one she needs to carry her wallet and keys in?" If it gives her comfort to think a man picked something out, I am totally cool with it.


----------



## tealocean

dcooney4 said:


> Yesterday I finally broke out the Coach Dreamer bag Dh got me for Christmas. I have to say it is very nicely made and I love the outside hidden pockets .


Beautiful Dreamer!


----------



## Gabs007

cowgirlsboots said:


> So far I´ve been bottom-feeding on preloved Dior bags from the Galliano era making amazing bargains. I truly love the Galliano designs. That´s where my real personal not fashion related passion lays!



Look, a bag will never make you happy, with what you describe the reward is even bigger because you make a bargain, the odd seller who found something in a thrift shop and doesn't know what they have. Don't laugh but the things in my wardrobe I cherish most are bargains and steals, makes it so much more valuable to me, so much more attached to them than items I paid full price for.

Being able to afford a fabulous bag, great, but again. that quick fix does not make your life better, if you lust after a particular bag, nothing wrong with it, really, lusting after luxury items pushed me to do well in university and business, but at the end of the day they are just that, luxury items. The 1st Prada wallet I bought as a student, from an outlet, doing extra shifts waitressing, it meant so much more to me than any bag I could afford, I cried when it was stolen (after more than 10 years of wear), not because of the money I had in it or the hassle of replacing the cards, just the sense of achievement and that I had a real Prada item and paid for it myself, never bought simply another one, as it would not be the same (though a fab wallet).

Bags and such are nice, but they are just the icing on the cake, if your life sucks no bag on earth will make it better, if your life is good, that bag is just another reason to smile, basically, as well made as they are, as beautiful as some of them are, as high the prices the designers slap on them, in reality they are only worth what somebody is willing to pay for them.


----------



## whateve

ohmisseevee said:


> That is too bad. I felt the same way with a few of the bags I let go of late last year (though probably nothing as fancy/expensive as yours) - I liked all of them, but the styles or colors just didn't really suit me anymore.  It does feel freeing to let go of things that no longer work, though.  Maybe it makes room for something else that will be perfect, or it really streamlines your collection so you don't have excess.
> 
> --
> 
> I do have a quick progress report of my own - I gifted away one of my SLGs (a pink Pac Man ghost coin purse from Coach) and purchased a beautiful pebbled leather wallet from MIRTA. That means I'm 1 in and 1 out for 2020, with room for one more SLG this year. I hopefully have enough pretty zip pouches and coin purses for everything I might want to carry around in my larger bags, so the hunt for now is actually the perfect compact wallet.
> 
> I did actually have my sights set on something else for a compact wallet, but since I've been using my smaller purses lately I did want to have something smaller in the meantime I could use when they didn't fit my continental wallet comfortably or it would take up more space than I actually "needed", in proportion to the contents. (It is a bit of a shame, though - I love my Celine long zip wallet!) Unfortunately the wallet that I got was a little larger than I was expecting - I should have measured out the shape but decided to go for it anyway. It will still work for my smaller purses and adds a beautiful punch of electric blue inside, but I think I will eventually pick between:
> - Mulberry Small Continental French Purse
> - Celine Compact Zipped Wallet in Grained Calfskin
> - LV Victorine Wallet in in Scarlet Monogram Empreinte Leather
> - Hermes Silk'In Compact Wallet
> 
> I do prefer the zip closures of the Celine and Hermes wallets, but I liked the layout of the Mulberry wallet quite a bit with its inclusion of the zip pouch. I also liked how the Victorine Wallet looked and felt when I browsed in-store. None of the colors for the Celine wallet would be my preferred, but if they came out with a beautiful forest green or dark red...
> 
> I love the idea of having something from Hermes, but I think I might table the Hermes option for now because I do highly prefer a full-leather interior, which I do believe all three of the others have. Of the remaining three I have yet to check out the Celine or Mulberry options in person, but if the Celine is anything like my long zip, I know I will love how compact and "tight" it feels in my hands.
> 
> I would like to see how they all feel in-hand because I think pictures can be deceiving, and the idea of something may look great but might not function or execute as expected, especially once there are cards and cash and other things in it.
> 
> I do have a good long time to decide, luckily! I'd probably purchase this abroad - either when my partner and I go to Spain this year, or if I make a trip to Hong Kong to visit relatives. So my homework in the meantime is going to stores to browse and look at the different options in person to decide what fits my needs the best.


I never heard of MIRTA but I just looked at their website. Which wallet did you get? Do you like the quality? I'm looking at the one titled Re Artu flap wallet for her, but it is really a smaller accordion wallet. I think this might be perfect for me. Large enough to fit all my stuff but smaller than a full size wallet.


----------



## ohmisseevee

whateve said:


> I never heard of MIRTA but I just looked at their website. Which wallet did you get? Do you like the quality? I'm looking at the one titled Re Artu flap wallet for her, but it is really a smaller accordion wallet. I think this might be perfect for me. Large enough to fit all my stuff but smaller than a full size wallet.



I got the MIRTA Flap Wallet in Electric Blue; https://www.mirta.com/collections/woman/products/flap-wallet-for-her-1 - I believe the same one you are looking at?

It's actually a nice size (you can probably tell, given the extra space around the credit card slots on each side in the pictures). The leather is really lovely - soft and supple and really luxurious to the touch, with some give. It's hard for me to gauge the quality of the hardware since I don't have many luxury/designer handbags, but it doesn't, but I don't like the zipper action as much as I do on my Celine Long Zip Wallet.

I was surprised that it had a fabric lining (this wasn't super clear from the description, though if I had looked at the pictures more carefully I would have seen the fabric interior or at least that it was a different color) - though the fabric feels relatively substantial, so I think it will stand up to use. I mentioned this in my feedback to MIRTA and they immediately added that detail to the description, which I appreciated.

I'm not a super big fan of the way the zipper pull is done, with two pieces of leather sewn right above the hardware but not all the way to the ends. It fits the look of the wallet but I think over time the pieces might get a little battered.

There's also a lot of extra space on the sides that I don't see the need for - but, this wallet might possibly fit shorter bills from other nations in the slip pockets? They definitely do not fit standard US bills (not long enough) without folding, but I can see the argument for extra space if it did fit standard EU bills, for example. I could definitely stuff a lot of loyalty cards and receipts without any problem into not just the slip pockets but also the main interior!

The accordion opening is very roomy, as is the zip pocket in the middle. It feels like a nice wallet and for the price, I appreciate knowing that it came from a small manufacturer and was hand-made from Italy. Two unexpected but nice things about ordering from MIRTA - one being that VAT/tax was already included in the cost of the item (I didn't have to pay additional!) and free shipping.  It also arrived very quickly - I placed my order late on January 10th and it arrived at its destination on January 15th!


----------



## ohmisseevee

Also wanted to include a picture so you could get a better feel for the size, @whateve - I have a credit card sized object on top of the wallet and standard sized square post it notes below.

IMO it's not quite as small as I would hope from a compact wallet, but because of the shorter length it should still be more maneuverable in a smaller bag, which was my original goal. Plus, the electric blue color is super fun to look at!


----------



## whateve

ohmisseevee said:


> I got the MIRTA Flap Wallet in Electric Blue; https://www.mirta.com/collections/woman/products/flap-wallet-for-her-1 - I believe the same one you are looking at?
> 
> It's actually a nice size (you can probably tell, given the extra space around the credit card slots on each side in the pictures). The leather is really lovely - soft and supple and really luxurious to the touch, with some give. It's hard for me to gauge the quality of the hardware since I don't have many luxury/designer handbags, but it doesn't, but I don't like the zipper action as much as I do on my Celine Long Zip Wallet.
> 
> I was surprised that it had a fabric lining (this wasn't super clear from the description, though if I had looked at the pictures more carefully I would have seen the fabric interior or at least that it was a different color) - though the fabric feels relatively substantial, so I think it will stand up to use. I mentioned this in my feedback to MIRTA and they immediately added that detail to the description, which I appreciated.
> 
> I'm not a super big fan of the way the zipper pull is done, with two pieces of leather sewn right above the hardware but not all the way to the ends. It fits the look of the wallet but I think over time the pieces might get a little battered.
> 
> There's also a lot of extra space on the sides that I don't see the need for - but, this wallet might possibly fit shorter bills from other nations in the slip pockets? They definitely do not fit standard US bills (not long enough) without folding, but I can see the argument for extra space if it did fit standard EU bills, for example. I could definitely stuff a lot of loyalty cards and receipts without any problem into not just the slip pockets but also the main interior!
> 
> The accordion opening is very roomy, as is the zip pocket in the middle. It feels like a nice wallet and for the price, I appreciate knowing that it came from a small manufacturer and was hand-made from Italy. Two unexpected but nice things about ordering from MIRTA - one being that VAT/tax was already included in the cost of the item (I didn't have to pay additional!) and free shipping.  It also arrived very quickly - I placed my order late on January 10th and it arrived at its destination on January 15th!





ohmisseevee said:


> Also wanted to include a picture so you could get a better feel for the size, @whateve - I have a credit card sized object on top of the wallet and standard sized square post it notes below.
> 
> IMO it's not quite as small as I would hope from a compact wallet, but because of the shorter length it should still be more maneuverable in a smaller bag, which was my original goal. Plus, the electric blue color is super fun to look at!


Thank you the detailed review! I have been looking for something like this. It is a little bigger than the compact wallet I've been using, which is just over 5 inches long by 3 3/4 inches tall.  I think it would still fit into most of my smaller bags without having to leave a lot of stuff out. I'm fine with folding US money in half. I don't want to have to fold it more than that. Then it still has room for all the rewards cards and plenty of credit cards. The accordion shape is something I've been specifically looking for as I think it is so convenient to just leave it in my bag and pull out what I need. It's not super expensive and I do love the color. I wish it were just a tiny bit smaller. Most of the compact wallets I've looked at are much smaller and don't hold all my stuff.


----------



## ohmisseevee

whateve said:


> Thank you the detailed review! I have been looking for something like this. It is a little bigger than the compact wallet I've been using, which is just over 5 inches long by 3 3/4 inches tall.  I think it would still fit into most of my smaller bags without having to leave a lot of stuff out. I'm fine with folding US money in half. I don't want to have to fold it more than that. Then it still has room for all the rewards cards and plenty of credit cards. The accordion shape is something I've been specifically looking for as I think it is so convenient to just leave it in my bag and pull out what I need. It's not super expensive and I do love the color. I wish it were just a tiny bit smaller. Most of the compact wallets I've looked at are much smaller and don't hold all my stuff.



Price was factor for me, and I think the value is quite good if the functionality works for you.  If you'd like I can definitely take a couple more pictures of how the wallet looks inside some of my smaller bags later tonight or this weekend, and DM them to you - my smallest bags are an LV Croisette, Celine Nano Belt, and YSL Mini Lou Camera bag. If you have similarly-sized handbags in this size group that might be helpful as well. I had a similar first impression regarding the size - I still think it's a touch larger than I would have purchased had I seen it in person first, but it's very comfortable and easy to use and I think if I were the type who stored lots of odds and ends in my wallet (receipts, papers, etc.) this would definitely be a great wallet for that.

What I've been doing lately is using a clutch-in-a-bag - I store absolute essentials (lip balm, wallet, phone, sometimes keys) in a clutch inside a larger handbag, and if I need to run out to do a quick errand or go out for a fun dinner/evening thing after work, or pop over to a friend's house, then I just grab the clutch and not the larger bag unless I need to bring the larger bag. I think this could be a great wallet to do something similar if you don't mind having to hold it or you have somewhere to put it on your person.


----------



## whateve

ohmisseevee said:


> Price was factor for me, and I think the value is quite good if the functionality works for you.  If you'd like I can definitely take a couple more pictures of how the wallet looks inside some of my smaller bags later tonight or this weekend, and DM them to you - my smallest bags are an LV Croisette, Celine Nano Belt, and YSL Mini Lou Camera bag. If you have similarly-sized handbags in this size group that might be helpful as well. I had a similar first impression regarding the size - I still think it's a touch larger than I would have purchased had I seen it in person first, but it's very comfortable and easy to use and I think if I were the type who stored lots of odds and ends in my wallet (receipts, papers, etc.) this would definitely be a great wallet for that.
> 
> What I've been doing lately is using a clutch-in-a-bag - I store absolute essentials (lip balm, wallet, phone, sometimes keys) in a clutch inside a larger handbag, and if I need to run out to do a quick errand or go out for a fun dinner/evening thing after work, or pop over to a friend's house, then I just grab the clutch and not the larger bag unless I need to bring the larger bag. I think this could be a great wallet to do something similar if you don't mind having to hold it or you have somewhere to put it on your person.


I'm inclined to get it. I've carried larger clutch type wallets most of the time. I've only recently switched to a smaller wallet. Then I don't have to switch wallets to carry a smaller bag.


----------



## lynne_ross

Gabs007 and piperdog sorry for your loss  I lost my father last year and it was so difficult.


----------



## Rhl2987

Gabs007 said:


> Hugs are always welcome, the thing that touched me most that during his last few days dad actually hugged me and stroked my hair and I was choking up, it is something that hasn't happened before, I guess his way of making peace. When I say it didn't happen before, I think it did when I was a baby, but I grew up with that you keep the stiff upper lip at all times and displays of affection are crude, embarrassing and only to be done in absolute privacy. Growing up it was kind of hard to stomach and I rebelled A LOT, now I understand that they were the product of a really strict upbringing, did their best but were caught in their own upbringing, as a teenager it is really hard to understand, I always thought they disliked me, as much as I strived to do academically and professionally well, I was always told I could do better. I now understand they were trying to push me and thought I would relax if I got praise, totally wrong, might have worked even harder for praise.
> For mom getting things somebody bought for her, it's a sign that she is loved, she is still cared for, spent ages on the phone with her where she told me about her day, we went through dad's passing away and what lead up to it (which she hid from all of us, you know "illness doesn't happen in our family, memory loss because you are on meds, doesn't happen...) I told her she did her best.
> 
> Dad is at peace now, he is not suffering any longer, resentment is pretty pointless, there's only mom now and if sending her a parcel every 2 weeks, flying over twice a month and dragging her out by pretending I need to buy something, or I need a pedicure, etc., small price. I got a ton of frequent flyer miles just from traveling on business, might simply use them to book a few short trips for her and maybe one of the friends she has, then tell her she doesn't take it it will be lost (she does dislike waste) and tell her she can tell dad all about it when she visits his grave (I am not religious but mom is) and how he would approve. Since she was so used to a man making decisions, I think I blame DH (who she totally adores) and she will be much less likely to argue about it.
> 
> It's a bit nuts, I went out previously and got her handbags and cashmere sweaters, she praised DH's taste, I love DH very much, but he knows as much about fashion as I do about rocket science, but I guess for her men make the decisions (maybe I need a maternity test, lol, the apple fell quite far from the tree), I recall dad suffering through her buying handbags, he was always pretty exasperated and went "She has tons of them, why on earth does she need another one? Do I have to be dragged through a lo of stores and look at ugly things and decide which other one she needs to carry her wallet and keys in?" If it gives her comfort to think a man picked something out, I am totally cool with it.


This is so touching. Thank you for sharing. A lot of this really resonates with me. Many teenagers are tough on their parents (if not all?), but not all adults are good to their parents. Being tough as a teenager may be one of your reasons for doing what you do now but it's also very clearly a choice you are making to be this good to your mother and what you do for her is truly wonderful and admirable.


----------



## piperdog

Thank you all for the outpouring of support and kind thoughts. I can't express how much such things help. Tpf is a great diversion when it is all too much. It was sad, but tempered by the fact that my mom had a great life, she didn't suffer for long, I had a few days with her at the end, and now she's at peace. I love Gabs' idea of care packages for her mom, and will try to be as thoughtful of a friend/sister/auntie/whatever going forward.


----------



## Rhl2987

A lot you had New Year's resolutions or commitments in areas other than shopping. How are you doing with those now that we are halfway through January?

My two biggest commitments this year, outside of shopping, have been to spend more time outside and also to build relationships and a larger community where I live. I spent the first week in January outside every day for at least an hour, in Colorado in the middle of winter. I got sick from this and have spent over a week not getting outside at all! Tomorrow we will start back up again but be more cautious and ensure we're warm enough. I've also been spending so much time getting to know people I've met through neighborhood Facebook Mom's groups, mutual friends and shared interests, and time networking for business/work. Last week I had a "date" every single day, this week I have had something everyday for half of the week, and next week I have something everyday again. I am getting close to starting work, so I've truly enjoyed making connections with people and putting myself out there in a way I've never done before.

As for shopping, I bought a cashmere cardigan from Hermes (1 of my 6 non-ethical/sustainable clothing or shoe purchases for the year) and my Kelly 25 so far. I have resisted a number of Chanel and Louis Vuitton bag purchases, which I think I'll continue to do. No sales, but I don't currently have much listed. Once I have a job, I'll be purchasing some new workwear items from Everlane and my friend's sustainable clothing store. I will also need a work bag and I'm eyeing one from Dagne Dover.


----------



## More bags

Gabs007 said:


> Hugs are always welcome, the thing that touched me most that during his last few days dad actually hugged me and stroked my hair and I was choking up, it is something that hasn't happened before, I guess his way of making peace. When I say it didn't happen before, I think it did when I was a baby, but I grew up with that you keep the stiff upper lip at all times and displays of affection are crude, embarrassing and only to be done in absolute privacy. Growing up it was kind of hard to stomach and I rebelled A LOT, now I understand that they were the product of a really strict upbringing, did their best but were caught in their own upbringing, as a teenager it is really hard to understand, I always thought they disliked me, as much as I strived to do academically and professionally well, I was always told I could do better. I now understand they were trying to push me and thought I would relax if I got praise, totally wrong, might have worked even harder for praise.
> For mom getting things somebody bought for her, it's a sign that she is loved, she is still cared for, spent ages on the phone with her where she told me about her day, we went through dad's passing away and what lead up to it (which she hid from all of us, you know "illness doesn't happen in our family, memory loss because you are on meds, doesn't happen...) I told her she did her best.
> 
> Dad is at peace now, he is not suffering any longer, resentment is pretty pointless, there's only mom now and if sending her a parcel every 2 weeks, flying over twice a month and dragging her out by pretending I need to buy something, or I need a pedicure, etc., small price. I got a ton of frequent flyer miles just from traveling on business, might simply use them to book a few short trips for her and maybe one of the friends she has, then tell her she doesn't take it it will be lost (she does dislike waste) and tell her she can tell dad all about it when she visits his grave (I am not religious but mom is) and how he would approve. Since she was so used to a man making decisions, I think I blame DH (who she totally adores) and she will be much less likely to argue about it.
> 
> It's a bit nuts, I went out previously and got her handbags and cashmere sweaters, she praised DH's taste, I love DH very much, but he knows as much about fashion as I do about rocket science, but I guess for her men make the decisions (maybe I need a maternity test, lol, the apple fell quite far from the tree), I recall dad suffering through her buying handbags, he was always pretty exasperated and went "She has tons of them, why on earth does she need another one? Do I have to be dragged through a lo of stores and look at ugly things and decide which other one she needs to carry her wallet and keys in?" If it gives her comfort to think a man picked something out, I am totally cool with it.


Beautiful post Gabs. I hope happy memories help you through this challenging time. It sounds like you’re already thinking of many ways to help facilitate you and your mom making some new memories too.


----------



## missie1

sexycombover said:


> @missie1 I vote medium. It is more practical. But I think you have to ask yourself if you tend to wear crossbody more or handheld more and that may lead to the answer.
> 
> 
> Ladies. So my HG from many years ago appeared in great condition for a great price, but I already bought my 1 bag and the other bags I've listed aren't moving :*( what to do (it's a miu miu medium coffer in mughetto for less than $300). I'm very torn.


I think I need them both because they serve to different purposes..


----------



## missie1

More bags said:


> missie, you look fabulous! I like the pop of red and I think the medium with flap sounds more practical. I realize you already have red bag coverage, I like the idea of black patent- didn’t Lady Diana have one in black patent? Good luck deciding, I don’t think you can go wrong with whatever you choose.


Thanks so much.   I am leaning towards the black patent.  I have to google lady Diana and see which one she had


----------



## dcooney4

tealocean said:


> Beautiful Dreamer!


Thank you!


----------



## Gabs007

sexycombover said:


> Ladies. So my HG from many years ago appeared in great condition for a great price, but I already bought my 1 bag and the other bags I've listed aren't moving :*( what to do (it's a miu miu medium coffer in mughetto for less than $300). I'm very torn.



Maybe get it, i it really makes your heart sing, then don't buy anything when your bags finally move? I noticed that things seem to have odd patterns, sometimes items don't shift for weeks or even months, then all of a sudden it's like a run and you sell 5 in a week.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Gabs007 said:


> Look, a bag will never make you happy, with what you describe the reward is even bigger because you make a bargain, the odd seller who found something in a thrift shop and doesn't know what they have. Don't laugh but the things in my wardrobe I cherish most are bargains and steals, makes it so much more valuable to me, so much more attached to them than items I paid full price for.
> 
> Being able to afford a fabulous bag, great, but again. that quick fix does not make your life better, if you lust after a particular bag, nothing wrong with it, really, lusting after luxury items pushed me to do well in university and business, but at the end of the day they are just that, luxury items. The 1st Prada wallet I bought as a student, from an outlet, doing extra shifts waitressing, it meant so much more to me than any bag I could afford, I cried when it was stolen (after more than 10 years of wear), not because of the money I had in it or the hassle of replacing the cards, just the sense of achievement and that I had a real Prada item and paid for it myself, never bought simply another one, as it would not be the same (though a fab wallet).
> 
> Bags and such are nice, but they are just the icing on the cake, if your life sucks no bag on earth will make it better, if your life is good, that bag is just another reason to smile, basically, as well made as they are, as beautiful as some of them are, as high the prices the designers slap on them, in reality they are only worth what somebody is willing to pay for them.




Thank-you!
What you describe is actually how I´m feeling today! The sun is shining, winter darkness has moved into the background and I am seeing clearer...  

...a quick luxury bag-fix at a ludicrous price wouldn´t make me happy at all. Maybe I´d feel great in the very moment of the purchase, but no later than unpacking the bag and trying it on disillusionment would kick in accompanied by the question "what have I done?".

In the end the fabulous Boy Bag or a Chanel Double Flap are just bags- bags everybody seems to want, many seem to have. But what do the designs mean to myself? Honestly: nothing! They are classic, but for me personally lack the background story-time I find in my beloved Galliano bags. I´m not everybody, I´m not many, I´m myself: mad pram collector, lover of vintage clothing and quirky items that come with a story!
There´s no need for "just luxury items"! 

I so feel for you for the lost Prada wallet! My heart goes out to you!

PS: I bought a rather shabby leather vintage bag by Assima for 7,50 Euro. The shape shouted out to me:"Get me, work on me, make me your own!" Now let´s see what I can do- a custom bag project to satisfy my longing for a boxed shaped shoulder bag. (I actually want to take with me for mundane things like grocery shopping!)


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you!
> What you describe is actually how I´m feeling today! The sun is shining, winter darkness has moved into the background and I am seeing clearer...
> 
> ...a quick luxury bag-fix at a ludicrous price wouldn´t make me happy at all. Maybe I´d feel great in the very moment of the purchase, but no later than unpacking the bag and trying it on disillusionment would kick in accompanied by the question "what have I done?".
> 
> In the end the fabulous Boy Bag or a Chanel Double Flap are just bags- bags everybody seems to want, many seem to have. But what do the designs mean to myself? Honestly: nothing! They are classic, but for me personally lack the background story-time I find in my beloved Galliano bags. I´m not everybody, I´m not many, I´m myself: mad pram collector, lover of vintage clothing and quirky items that come with a story!
> There´s no need for "just luxury items"!
> 
> I so feel for you for the lost Prada wallet! My heart goes out to you!
> 
> PS: I bought a rather shabby leather vintage bag by Assima for 7,50 Euro. The shape shouted out to me:"Get me, work on me, make me your own!" Now let´s see what I can do- a custom bag project to satisfy my longing for a boxed shaped shoulder bag. (I actually want to take with me for mundane things like grocery shopping!)


Please do before and after photos. I love watching a good project in progress.


----------



## dcooney4

Sold a sport bag this morning. I realized that the fossil bag my Mom gave for Christmas could replace the lululemon bag and my Mom would be delighted if she saw me using it at art fairs or dog walking etc.


----------



## Gabs007

cowgirlsboots said:


> PS: I bought a rather shabby leather vintage bag by Assima for 7,50 Euro. The shape shouted out to me:"Get me, work on me, make me your own!" Now let´s see what I can do- a custom bag project to satisfy my longing for a boxed shaped shoulder bag. (I actually want to take with me for mundane things like grocery shopping!)



Totally love that, you know hubby and I are in the process of moving countries, I have so much stuff, really good quality bags with quirky designs and such which I just collected because I do love strolling through flea markets and charity shops, perfect for destressing (and less expensive than buying at a whim because you feel frustrated...) a lot of them are totally fab but I don't use them and don't want to throw them out, If you want, PM me, I shall take pics when I am on my "clear out, make pile of items you are not going to take" kick, if you like them I just put them in a cardboard box, send them to you and you can customize to your heart's content. It's not high end stuff, often little known artisans, but just things I liked the look and the quality, some will need some work, but sounds like they would be going to a home where they are appreciated, if you don't like them, you can always chuck them out.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

I took a super big step—for me, at least—by returning a bag I very much loved to look at but realized just did not work for me to carry, not during winter when heavy shawls and light jackets are my go-to wardrobe. The canvas shoulder strap of the Hermes Evelyne PM just kept slipping off, and on its own isn’t long enuf for me to wear crossbody, in addition to being difficult for me to reach into around, under, over the shawls. Return Time was running out to try strap extenders, etc., and I was also finding the opening tight, probably spoiled by carrying a tote for about a year. 

The really interesting thing: carrying a structured handbag for the first time in decades. I really can’t recall a bag other than a shoulder or crossbody or tote or at times a briefcase since middle school. And it’s a blast! It’s so predictable how it reacts to being opened, taking my fourbi, set down on its feet without getting tipsy; haven’t thrown it behind me in the jeep yet but the day will come. The structure is birkin-like with painted words: “Still on the Waitlist,” supposedly by Boyarde Art. I call it “JJ,” short for justjokinnotabirkin. Give it some more time, might convert me to the real thing.


----------



## sexycombover

@Gabs007 @piperdog I'm so sorry for your losses and praying for healing as you and your families continue to adjust and grieve. Let me know if you need an outlet to talk. I'm always happy to DM.

So, ladies. I have no willpower. I didn't buy (yet) the miu miu, but ended up buying a vintage dooney briefcase cause it looks awesome and I got it for $32UsD. I understand it counts as a bag. My bags that aren't moving will be brought to consignment once the friggin snow stops. I have sold a lot of things since Jan 1 though: 8 items, 2 of which were bags I should have never bought in the first place, and one SLG. So while I haven't succeeded in sticking to my own closet, I am still doing ok in the sales and budget front. I was up $665 and spent about $350 so far in total. $80 of that was for snow boots I needed, but I will count it was frivolous anyway to keep myself more strict. My original $700 budget for 2020 remains untapped. I'm trying to not get discouraged and just count small victories. Also, can you ladies stop looking so stylish in your mod shots?! This is why I end up coveting a bag that likely isn't suitable for me. Hahaha.


----------



## Gabs007

sexycombover said:


> @Gabs007 @piperdog I'm so sorry for your losses and praying for healing as you and your families continue to adjust and grieve. Let me know if you need an outlet to talk. I'm always happy to DM.
> 
> So, ladies. I have no willpower. I didn't buy (yet) the miu miu, but ended up buying a vintage dooney briefcase cause it looks awesome and I got it for $32UsD. I understand it counts as a bag. My bags that aren't moving will be brought to consignment once the friggin snow stops. I have sold a lot of things since Jan 1 though: 8 items, 2 of which were bags I should have never bought in the first place, and one SLG. So while I haven't succeeded in sticking to my own closet, I am still doing ok in the sales and budget front. I was up $665 and spent about $350 so far in total. $80 of that was for snow boots I needed, but I will count it was frivolous anyway to keep myself more strict. My original $700 budget for 2020 remains untapped. I'm trying to not get discouraged and just count small victories. Also, can you ladies stop looking so stylish in your mod shots?! This is why I end up coveting a bag that likely isn't suitable for me. Hahaha.



Snow shoes you need are super fine, and a $32 bag doesn't count, that is a bargain!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Jbizzybeetle said:


> I took a super big step—for me, at least—by returning a bag I very much loved to look at but realized just did not work for me to carry, not during winter when heavy shawls and light jackets are my go-to wardrobe. The canvas shoulder strap of the Hermes Evelyne PM just kept slipping off, and on its own isn’t long enuf for me to wear crossbody, in addition to being difficult for me to reach into around, under, over the shawls. Return Time was running out to try strap extenders, etc., and I was also finding the opening tight, probably spoiled by carrying a tote for about a year.
> 
> The really interesting thing: carrying a structured handbag for the first time in decades. I really can’t recall a bag other than a shoulder or crossbody or tote or at times a briefcase since middle school. And it’s a blast! It’s so predictable how it reacts to being opened, taking my fourbi, set down on its feet without getting tipsy; haven’t thrown it behind me in the jeep yet but the day will come. The structure is birkin-like with painted words: “Still on the Waitlist,” supposedly by Boyarde Art. I call it “JJ,” short for justjokinnotabirkin. Give it some more time, might convert me to the real thing.


Good for you and you imparted some very important information - so I thank you! 
If the shoulder strap for the Evie is too short for you, I am certain it would be too short for me. No more thoughts about "Gee - would I like an Evie?", because now I know the answer!
I hear you on the structured bag love - i  them! 
I like seeing all the soft, squishy, puddles of beautiful leather, but i know they aren't for me. I have finally learned my lesson! Give me structure!


----------



## Carrelover

ElainePG said:


> Keep us posted!


So happy to rediscovered one of my oldies, a Chloe, today.   Can't wait to see who else is coming out to play this year...


----------



## Cookiefiend

Rhl2987 said:


> A lot you had New Year's resolutions or commitments in areas other than shopping. How are you doing with those now that we are halfway through January?
> 
> My two biggest commitments this year, outside of shopping, have been to spend more time outside and also to build relationships and a larger community where I live. I spent the first week in January outside every day for at least an hour, in Colorado in the middle of winter. I got sick from this and have spent over a week not getting outside at all! Tomorrow we will start back up again but be more cautious and ensure we're warm enough. I've also been spending so much time getting to know people I've met through neighborhood Facebook Mom's groups, mutual friends and shared interests, and time networking for business/work. Last week I had a "date" every single day, this week I have had something everyday for half of the week, and next week I have something everyday again. I am getting close to starting work, so I've truly enjoyed making connections with people and putting myself out there in a way I've never done before.
> 
> As for shopping, I bought a cashmere cardigan from Hermes (1 of my 6 non-ethical/sustainable clothing or shoe purchases for the year) and my Kelly 25 so far. I have resisted a number of Chanel and Louis Vuitton bag purchases, which I think I'll continue to do. No sales, but I don't currently have much listed. Once I have a job, I'll be purchasing some new workwear items from Everlane and my friend's sustainable clothing store. I will also need a work bag and I'm eyeing one from Dagne Dover.


That's great! It seems that as time goes on, it's harder and harder to make new friends - so good for you on getting out and actually meeting real live people! (I should take note and do this myself!)

I have only purchased some summer clothing items - 1 linen sheath dress, 3 pairs of shorts, and 4 sleeveless silk blouses. I'm still needing a pair of medium blue shorts, and once I find them I will be done for summer clothing!

I've been tempted by purses and scarves but haven't purchased any so far this month. Yay!
I am looking for a nicer, small, black crossbody bag - I don't have one and I could use one. I have an old Coach that I use for walking the dog, but it's really beat up - it serves its purpose though so I keep it. I'm considering an MZ Wallace Micro Sutton in the black lacquer (more dressy looking and I absolutely love mine in Punch), a Gucci Soho Disco Camera bag (not as fond of the look, but all my stuff fits) or the Ferragamo Mini Studio Bag (I love my small Studio so I know I'd like this, but I don't know if my stuff will fit). We'll be in FL next week, so I may be able to check the Gucci and the Ferragamo out while there.


----------



## Rhl2987

Cookiefiend said:


> That's great! It seems that as time goes on, it's harder and harder to make new friends - so good for you on getting out and actually meeting real live people! (I should take note and do this myself!)
> 
> I have only purchased some summer clothing items - 1 linen sheath dress, 3 pairs of shorts, and 4 sleeveless silk blouses. I'm still needing a pair of medium blue shorts, and once I find them I will be done for summer clothing!
> 
> I've been tempted by purses and scarves but haven't purchased any so far this month. Yay!
> I am looking for a nicer, small, black crossbody bag - I don't have one and I could use one. I have an old Coach that I use for walking the dog, but it's really beat up - it serves its purpose though so I keep it. I'm considering an MZ Wallace Micro Sutton in the black lacquer (more dressy looking and I absolutely love mine in Punch), a Gucci Soho Disco Camera bag (not as fond of the look, but all my stuff fits) or the Ferragamo Mini Studio Bag (I love my small Studio so I know I'd like this, but I don't know if my stuff will fit). We'll be in FL next week, so I may be able to check the Gucci and the Ferragamo out while there.


Great work on almost rounding out that summer wardrobe! And also on no purchases on the purse and scarf front so far this month! I've been attracted to the Bottega Cassette bags, for a smaller crossbody. I don't think I will buy one, but I admire them nonetheless. You named off some great options, and black crossbody will be very functional. I hope you find something useful and beautiful in FL.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Rhl2987 said:


> Great work on almost rounding out that summer wardrobe! And also on no purchases on the purse and scarf front so far this month! I've been attracted to the Bottega Cassette bags, for a smaller crossbody. I don't think I will buy one, but I admire them nonetheless. You named off some great options, and black crossbody will be very functional. I hope you find something useful and beautiful in FL.


Thank you! I had to zip off to check out the Bottega Cassette bag - very cute!


----------



## Carrelover

Gabs007 said:


> Totally love that, you know hubby and I are in the process of moving countries, I have so much stuff, really good quality bags with quirky designs and such which I just collected because I do love strolling through flea markets and charity shops, perfect for destressing (and less expensive than buying at a whim because you feel frustrated...) a lot of them are totally fab but I don't use them and don't want to throw them out, If you want, PM me, I shall take pics when I am on my "clear out, make pile of items you are not going to take" kick, if you like them I just put them in a cardboard box, send them to you and you can customize to your heart's content. It's not high end stuff, often little known artisans, but just things I liked the look and the quality, some will need some work, but sounds like they would be going to a home where they are appreciated, if you don't like them, you can always chuck them out.



I know what you mean about "collecting" cute and interesting bags.  I am always partial for leather and exotic, especially the vintage ones.  Most are not high-end brands, purely for their looks and amazing craftmanship on some (how could you pass up a $3 leather bag in good condition, right?... ) 
I slowly letting some go.  Guess it is also part of my resolution every year, to let go bags I don't use.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Cookiefiend said:


> Good for you and you imparted some very important information - so I thank you!
> If the shoulder strap for the Evie is too short for you, I am certain it would be too short for me. No more thoughts about "Gee - would I like an Evie?", because now I know the answer!
> I hear you on the structured bag love - i  them!
> I like seeing all the soft, squishy, puddles of beautiful leather, but i know they aren't for me. I have finally learned my lesson! Give me structure!


I wouldn’t be too sure about the strap length for you—I’m a much larger-sized woman so more for the strap to have to wrap around crossbody, leaving the evie closer to waist height than hip.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Jbizzybeetle said:


> I wouldn’t be too sure about the strap length for you—I’m a much larger-sized woman so more for the strap to have to wrap around crossbody, leaving the evie closer to waist height than hip.


I'm 6' tall (giant sized), I have problems with most crossbody straps!


----------



## papertiger

missie1 said:


> So ladies I have returned from Vegas and decided two things. 1. I must get Kelly 32-need to decide on color and leather.  2. I need a Lady Dior.  I can so close to purchasing the Dior but I couldn’t decide on the size.  The medium I loved handheld but didn’t like it crossbody.  The small I loved crossbody but didn’t particularly care for it handheld.  Also I couldn’t figure out what color  Here are the two mod shots



Red in whatever size!


----------



## papertiger

sexycombover said:


> @missie1 I vote medium. It is more practical. But I think you have to ask yourself if you tend to wear crossbody more or handheld more and that may lead to the answer.
> 
> 
> Ladies. So my HG from many years ago appeared in great condition for a great price, but I already bought my 1 bag and the other bags I've listed aren't moving :*( what to do (it's a miu miu medium coffer in mughetto for less than $300). I'm very torn.



I'm reading this late (it's Friday) and not looking at the updates so this response may be redundant. I would go for it. I know the purpose of this thread and I really don't mean to enable you but I bought 3 bags last year (instead of the 1 only) but hey, some bags are not optional extras.


----------



## papertiger

jayohwhy said:


> Starting off the year by letting go of a bag that I was keeping because it was expensive and because it was "rounding out my collection". However, the only way I could use this bag was in the off chance I was going to a wedding, which rarely happens anymore, and as a smaller bag in a larger tote, but with the chain strap it was so heavy all by itself.
> I feel bad not having it anymore, but hope someone else can put it to good use. It seems pointless to have it sit inside my closet to never see the light of day...



What bag was it? 

I have a few wedding and occasion bags and although use them very rarely when these events do happen, OMG I am so pleased I have something. OK, quite a few. My favourite med clutches (long dress) or handheld, structured, small top-handle (cocktail)


----------



## papertiger

Gabs007 said:


> Thank you, it is easier for me to cope with the loss than mom, when it was clear that dad had taken a turn to the worse, I headed over and was so shocked in which bad shape he was and how much he suffered, so (I feel quite bad about it, but I hope you know how I mean it) I was almost glad that the suffering ended, because I simply didn't want him to suffer and I can console myself with that. I sometimes still catch myself reaching for the phone and wanting to call him about something.
> 
> For mom it is more difficult, dad didn't want her to work, though she did later in life a part time job in a boutique (dad always joked she spent more there than she earned, that's why they had her) and he loved being the one in charge, she loved being the pampered wife, wouldn't be my thing but it worked for those 2, so not judging. So apart from missing the person she shared most of her life with, it's also that a lot of things that were normal for her are now missing. Dad simply loved being the macho protector and mom loved being the adored wife, she never had to do normal stuff like bother with banking, insurance... So just giving her a bit of the "pampered" feeling back, plus I can encourage her to go shopping for herself, anything to bring her out a bit.


----------



## papertiger

piperdog said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. My mom passed over the holidays and I could have written your exact statement. It's very thoughtful of you to send her a care package.



and my mother last year (if we make 2018 last year) I'm so sorry


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Lovely outfit msd. I hope you are able to recover from your December incident and find a way to move forward. On a lighter note - it’s awesome you can wear a skirt at this time of year. We are experiencing a cold snap, this morning it was -29C/-20F or -41C/-42F with windchill. Brrr, frostbite is a real risk. I am layering with cashmere and my arctic parka .... and spending our evenings at hockey rinks!
> 
> My mantra this month has been “no extras”. I’m doing the January no (extra) spend challenge and the January consume what’s in my freezer/larder/pantry challenge. I picked up one of my bags from the boutique, post spa treatments, and put the blinders on (don’t look at the scarves, don’t look at the scarves).
> 
> Shopping my closet, what goes great over a puffy winter coat - my Hermes Massai Cut 40.
> What are you carrying?
> Be well everyone!
> View attachment 4641589



The leather speaks for itself even in the photo.

I had a bag-free day. It was great because since DH made go go for a walk after work (working from home today) I  wasn't carrying any money or my phone so DH kindly paid for (an impromptu) dinner


----------



## papertiger

Rhl2987 said:


> A lot you had New Year's resolutions or commitments in areas other than shopping. How are you doing with those now that we are halfway through January?
> 
> My two biggest commitments this year, outside of shopping, have been to spend more time outside and also to build relationships and a larger community where I live. I spent the first week in January outside every day for at least an hour, in Colorado in the middle of winter. I got sick from this and have spent over a week not getting outside at all! Tomorrow we will start back up again but be more cautious and ensure we're warm enough. I've also been spending so much time getting to know people I've met through neighborhood Facebook Mom's groups, mutual friends and shared interests, and time networking for business/work. Last week I had a "date" every single day, this week I have had something everyday for half of the week, and next week I have something everyday again. I am getting close to starting work, so I've truly enjoyed making connections with people and putting myself out there in a way I've never done before.
> 
> As for shopping, I bought a cashmere cardigan from Hermes (1 of my 6 non-ethical/sustainable clothing or shoe purchases for the year) and my Kelly 25 so far. I have resisted a number of Chanel and Louis Vuitton bag purchases, which I think I'll continue to do. No sales, but I don't currently have much listed. Once I have a job, I'll be purchasing some new workwear items from Everlane and my friend's sustainable clothing store. I will also need a work bag and I'm eyeing one from Dagne Dover.



I'm doing fine coz I haven't had time to shop. This is especially good coz I'm still broke from Christmas. 

I will have to pick up a bespoke MTO silk shirt from Gucci soon (whenever I get the chance). I've paid half so it won't be terrible but it'll still be a dent. I wanted to go to H to see the new season's scarves but the shirt is coming out of my scarf money.  Can't have everything. At least not all at once. 

I bought one thing in the sale. A grey 100% merino wool cable knit cape with hood by Natallia kulikouskaya. It was 50% off and I was freezing the day I bought it so wore it out the shop. I've been wearing a lot so feel really happy with it. Someone already asked me if they could buy it off me if I ever got tired of it. Er, not a chance  

Why don't you consider Hermes sustainable or ethical? I consider Hermes to be one of the most sustainable brands in my wardrobe.


----------



## papertiger

Carrelover said:


> So happy to rediscovered one of my oldies, a Chloe, today.   Can't wait to see who else is coming out to play this year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4642235



Lovely! 

I need to get out my Bay before the Winter is over. Chloe make great bags, an as far as I'm concerned (I have a Paddy too) better and better with age.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Gabs007 said:


> Totally love that, you know hubby and I are in the process of moving countries, I have so much stuff, really good quality bags with quirky designs and such which I just collected because I do love strolling through flea markets and charity shops, perfect for destressing (and less expensive than buying at a whim because you feel frustrated...) a lot of them are totally fab but I don't use them and don't want to throw them out, If you want, PM me, I shall take pics when I am on my "clear out, make pile of items you are not going to take" kick, if you like them I just put them in a cardboard box, send them to you and you can customize to your heart's content. It's not high end stuff, often little known artisans, but just things I liked the look and the quality, some will need some work, but sounds like they would be going to a home where they are appreciated, if you don't like them, you can always chuck them out.


Aww how lovely! Thank you so much for thinking of me! Will try to figure out how to send a PM.
Most of my bags are flea market or ebay finds- quirky, good old quality vintage- how I love to find them! I´ve been experimenting with bag repairs, touch-up jobs and painting on bags- either to change the colour completely or to add a decor.


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> The leather speaks for itself even in the photo.
> 
> I had a bag-free day. It was great because since DH made go go for a walk after work (working from home today) I  wasn't carrying any money or my phone so DH kindly paid for (an impromptu) dinner


Thank you papertiger 
How lovely to go completely bare - no phone no money, and what a nice treat from your DH. 
I hope you’re enjoying your new role and finding it challenging and invigorating!


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Thank you papertiger
> How lovely to go completely bare - no phone no money, and what a nice treat from your DH.
> I hope you’re enjoying your new role and finding it challenging and invigorating!



Thank you, I'm loving it so far. I'm still on probation for another month. I hope they keep me!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Cookiefiend said:


> I'm 6' tall (giant sized), I have problems with most crossbody straps!


Cool! I rarely meet women taller than my 5-9 self; however, I make up those three inches in width.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> That's great! It seems that as time goes on, it's harder and harder to make new friends - so good for you on getting out and actually meeting real live people! (I should take note and do this myself!)
> 
> I have only purchased some summer clothing items - 1 linen sheath dress, 3 pairs of shorts, and 4 sleeveless silk blouses. I'm still needing a pair of medium blue shorts, and once I find them I will be done for summer clothing!
> 
> I've been tempted by purses and scarves but haven't purchased any so far this month. Yay!
> I am looking for a nicer, small, black crossbody bag - I don't have one and I could use one. I have an old Coach that I use for walking the dog, but it's really beat up - it serves its purpose though so I keep it. I'm considering an MZ Wallace Micro Sutton in the black lacquer (more dressy looking and I absolutely love mine in Punch), a Gucci Soho Disco Camera bag (not as fond of the look, but all my stuff fits) or the Ferragamo Mini Studio Bag (I love my small Studio so I know I'd like this, but I don't know if my stuff will fit). We'll be in FL next week, so I may be able to check the Gucci and the Ferragamo out while there.


I love my black lacquer micro Sutton. One of my grab go bags specially on rainy days.


----------



## ohmisseevee

I am sorely tempted by a preloved red Celine Nano Luggage... 

I actually wasn't a huge fan of the Luggage design when I first started noticing handbags last year, but for some reason it has really grown on me. I love a good structured bag and the red is gorgeous.


----------



## Gabs007

cowgirlsboots said:


> Aww how lovely! Thank you so much for thinking of me! Will try to figure out how to send a PM.
> Most of my bags are flea market or ebay finds- quirky, good old quality vintage- how I love to find them! I´ve been experimenting with bag repairs, touch-up jobs and painting on bags- either to change the colour completely or to add a decor.



Funny enough, just found a Clarks bag in my pile that could be worn cross body or over the shoulder, superbly made, could do with a bit of leather wax and has tons of space you could paint on, since you figured out PMs and we are actually not that far away and there are good delivery services, I definitely shall take pics....


----------



## jayohwhy

papertiger said:


> What bag was it?
> 
> I have a few wedding and occasion bags and although use them very rarely when these events do happen, OMG I am so pleased I have something. OK, quite a few. My favourite med clutches (long dress) or handheld, structured, small top-handle (cocktail)


It was the chanel mini reissue in black with shiny gold hardware. I just felt like I am not at the point where I could have a bag I spent $3500 on sit in the closet 99% of the time. I'm more into using my items while I know may find their happiness in having a collection.


----------



## jayohwhy

dcooney4 said:


> I love my black lacquer micro Sutton. One of my grab go bags specially on rainy days.


I've been wanting an MZ Wallace for so long--- this one is adorable!


----------



## dcooney4

jayohwhy said:


> I've been wanting an MZ Wallace for so long--- this one is adorable!


Thanks! I have quite a few of them. They are super light weight.


----------



## Rhl2987

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Cool! I rarely meet women taller than my 5-9 self; however, I make up those three inches in width.


Tall club with you and @Cookiefiend! I’m 5’8.5” and love being tall.


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> A lot you had New Year's resolutions or commitments in areas other than shopping. How are you doing with those now that we are halfway through January?
> 
> My two biggest commitments this year, outside of shopping, have been to spend more time outside and also to build relationships and a larger community where I live. I spent the first week in January outside every day for at least an hour, in Colorado in the middle of winter. I got sick from this and have spent over a week not getting outside at all! Tomorrow we will start back up again but be more cautious and ensure we're warm enough. I've also been spending so much time getting to know people I've met through neighborhood Facebook Mom's groups, mutual friends and shared interests, and time networking for business/work. Last week I had a "date" every single day, this week I have had something everyday for half of the week, and next week I have something everyday again. I am getting close to starting work, so I've truly enjoyed making connections with people and putting myself out there in a way I've never done before.
> 
> As for shopping, I bought a cashmere cardigan from Hermes (1 of my 6 non-ethical/sustainable clothing or shoe purchases for the year) and my Kelly 25 so far. I have resisted a number of Chanel and Louis Vuitton bag purchases, which I think I'll continue to do. No sales, but I don't currently have much listed. Once I have a job, I'll be purchasing some new workwear items from Everlane and my friend's sustainable clothing store. I will also need a work bag and I'm eyeing one from Dagne Dover.


I don't make resolutions because I feel it is setting myself to fail. But I would like to maintain my weight this year so I've been trying to watch what I eat. I'm also making an effort to continue with physical therapy on my own.

I would also like to make a better effort to clean my house before it needs it by doing a little every day. I bought wipes for the bathroom counters so I can wipe them down as we use them. Part of the problem was that every time I wanted to wipe the counters I had to go get the cleaner and a cloth from another room, so having the wipes right there should make it easier. I'm trying to come up with other tricks like this to make cleaning easier.

As far as self control in buying, I've been terrible! I've already bought 5 things this year, and one of them is a bag. I got it half price, it is sold out, and I think it was a great deal. I really love it. What I've noticed about myself is that it is easier to stop buying completely than it is to control myself after I've bought something, especially if that purchasing experience was a good one. Having a good outcome from a purchase just encourages me to buy more. I ordered a wallet based on another tpfer's posts. Actually I wouldn't have gotten 4 out of 5 of these purchases without some tpf enabling, not that I'm blaming anyone for my weakness, just pointing out that it is easier to stay on a ban if I stayed off tpf.

I sold one bag and one SLG so far this year so I guess I could count the new bag and wallet as replacements. The other items I bought were a sweatshirt and 2 pieces of costume jewelry.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Aww how lovely! Thank you so much for thinking of me! Will try to figure out how to send a PM.
> Most of my bags are flea market or ebay finds- quirky, good old quality vintage- how I love to find them! I´ve been experimenting with bag repairs, touch-up jobs and painting on bags- either to change the colour completely or to add a decor.


We'd love to see your projects in the Coach rehab club. They don't have to be Coach bags. It's a fairly active thread so people come there with other brands too. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.833400/


----------



## keodi

Gabs007 said:


> Look, a bag will never make you happy, with what you describe the reward is even bigger because you make a bargain, the odd seller who found something in a thrift shop and doesn't know what they have. Don't laugh but the things in my wardrobe I cherish most are bargains and steals, makes it so much more valuable to me, so much more attached to them than items I paid full price for.
> 
> Being able to afford a fabulous bag, great, but again. that quick fix does not make your life better, if you lust after a particular bag, nothing wrong with it, really, lusting after luxury items pushed me to do well in university and business, but at the end of the day they are just that, luxury items. The 1st Prada wallet I bought as a student, from an outlet, doing extra shifts waitressing, it meant so much more to me than any bag I could afford, I cried when it was stolen (after more than 10 years of wear), not because of the money I had in it or the hassle of replacing the cards, just the sense of achievement and that I had a real Prada item and paid for it myself, never bought simply another one, as it would not be the same (though a fab wallet).
> 
> Bags and such are nice, but they are just the icing on the cake, if your life sucks no bag on earth will make it better, if your life is good, that bag is just another reason to smile, basically, as well made as they are, as beautiful as some of them are, as high the prices the designers slap on them, in reality they are only worth what somebody is willing to pay for them.


so true!


----------



## keodi

Ok,
We're half way through January, and I got 3 holy grail Hermes scarves that has been on my wishlist for quite some time.  lalbai 140cm in 2 different colour ways, and Alice Shirley Jaguar Quetzal scarf 90cm in CW 1.  A friend was at the Hermes Pars sale and she picked it up for me.


----------



## keodi

once I pick up the remaining scarves on my wishlist, I'll be satisfied with my capsule scarf collection


----------



## msd_bags

@Gabs007 and @piperdog, so sorry for your losses.


----------



## msd_bags

@More bags, I am in South East Asia and it’s always warm here.  Supposed to be much cooler this time of the year, but with climate change, things are changing.


----------



## Katinahat

I can’t believe this thread has got to 31 pages already! Congratulations to everyone for their goals and aspirations. Reassurance from the 2019 forum was very kind as I felt I’d let myself down with a purchase at the end of the year. My goal had been too hard on myself- to buy nothing! 

I ended up with 2 bags in and 2 out. I also has 2 SLGs in and one out. All the outs were gifted as I’m no good at the preloved sale/purchase. Too nervous! 

My modest collection is now 16 bags. 9 Mulberry, 4 Coach, 1 Loewe, 1 MK, 1 Kate Spade. 

Goals for 2020:
Rotate my bags well within their categories. I use 2 bags mostly for work, 3 mostly on holiday, 5/6 for weekends and causal and 5/6 for events/evening. 
Go out more to use my bags ! 
Keep better records - inspired by many of you here. I gave up mid year! I’m blown away by @morebags thanks so much for the ideas!
Only purchase a new bag/SLG if I’ve thought about it for several months and it genuinely fills a gap. Affordability is a big issue as there are many bags I’d love - looking at you Chanel - but can’t touch. 

Thanks again and good luck with your own goals!


----------



## momasaurus

keodi said:


> once I pick up the remaining scarves on my wishlist, I'll be satisfied with my capsule scarf collection


What a great feeling!


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> I don't make resolutions because I feel it is setting myself to fail. But I would like to maintain my weight this year so I've been trying to watch what I eat. I'm also making an effort to continue with physical therapy on my own.
> 
> I would also like to make a better effort to clean my house before it needs it by doing a little every day. I bought wipes for the bathroom counters so I can wipe them down as we use them. Part of the problem was that every time I wanted to wipe the counters I had to go get the cleaner and a cloth from another room, so having the wipes right there should make it easier. I'm trying to come up with other tricks like this to make cleaning easier.
> 
> As far as self control in buying, I've been terrible! I've already bought 5 things this year, and one of them is a bag. I got it half price, it is sold out, and I think it was a great deal. I really love it. What I've noticed about myself is that it is easier to stop buying completely than it is to control myself after I've bought something, especially if that purchasing experience was a good one. Having a good outcome from a purchase just encourages me to buy more. I ordered a wallet based on another tpfer's posts. Actually I wouldn't have gotten 4 out of 5 of these purchases without some tpf enabling, not that I'm blaming anyone for my weakness, just pointing out that it is easier to stay on a ban if I stayed off tpf.
> 
> I sold one bag and one SLG so far this year so I guess I could count the new bag and wallet as replacements. The other items I bought were a sweatshirt and 2 pieces of costume jewelry.


I also no longer make resolutions. I just give myself ideas of what I want 2020 to be about and like! 

I love your thoughts of trying to eat well and continuing your PT. Health is so important so it’s awesome to put your focus there. I will join you in trying to eat well. Chips are my downfall right now, and since I’m still nursing my little one I haven’t tried that hard to get my diet into a good place. My current small goal is to try to avoid frozen foods and chips. I’be also been dairy and gluten free, and a pescatarian, for at least a few weeks. 

Wipes are such a good idea. We used to use Clorox wipes in our house but we found biodegradable, environmentally friendly ones that we now use instead and it makes cleaning the kitchen and bathrooms much easier to do that getting out the bucket. 

With shopping, I totally understand that compulsion to shop after a purchase. I went 5 months in 2018 cutting back in all areas, and then almost all of 2019 was a crazy shopping year. I think I’m finally cutting back a bit again (except for H offers, which there should not be many of) so we’ll see what the year brings. For your new pieces, that is excellent that you sold items for 1 in 1 out for handbag and SLG. Are there any clothes or costume jewelry you’ve been wanting to donate or sell and now could be the time? Good to find great deals though! I had a hard time not shopping the sales in December and January. I managed to just get one thing.


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> I also no longer make resolutions. I just give myself ideas of what I want 2020 to be about and like!
> 
> I love your thoughts of trying to eat well and continuing your PT. Health is so important so it’s awesome to put your focus there. I will join you in trying to eat well. Chips are my downfall right now, and since I’m still nursing my little one I haven’t tried that hard to get my diet into a good place. My current small goal is to try to avoid frozen foods and chips. I’be also been dairy and gluten free, and a pescatarian, for at least a few weeks.
> 
> Wipes are such a good idea. We used to use Clorox wipes in our house but we found biodegradable, environmentally friendly ones that we now use instead and it makes cleaning the kitchen and bathrooms much easier to do that getting out the bucket.
> 
> With shopping, I totally understand that compulsion to shop after a purchase. I went 5 months in 2018 cutting back in all areas, and then almost all of 2019 was a crazy shopping year. I think I’m finally cutting back a bit again (except for H offers, which there should not be many of) so we’ll see what the year brings. For your new pieces, that is excellent that you sold items for 1 in 1 out for handbag and SLG. Are there any clothes or costume jewelry you’ve been wanting to donate or sell and now could be the time? Good to find great deals though! I had a hard time not shopping the sales in December and January. I managed to just get one thing.


My daughter is a pescatarian. I don't like seafood very much so I don't think that is something I could do. Nursing is great! When I nursed my babies, I ended up losing more weight than what I started at before I was pregnant. I didn't realize how much I was eating at the time. You really are eating for two so the longer you nurse, the longer you can eat what you want without too much worry.

I did a closet cleanout recently but I didn't go through the costume jewelry. There are pieces I could get rid of but I'd rather give them to someone than donate so I'll have to wait until relatives come to visit.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Rhl2987 said:


> A lot you had New Year's resolutions or commitments in areas other than shopping. How are you doing with those now that we are halfway through January?
> 
> My two biggest commitments this year, outside of shopping, have been to spend more time outside and also to build relationships and a larger community where I live. I spent the first week in January outside every day for at least an hour, in Colorado in the middle of winter. I got sick from this and have spent over a week not getting outside at all! Tomorrow we will start back up again but be more cautious and ensure we're warm enough. I've also been spending so much time getting to know people I've met through neighborhood Facebook Mom's groups, mutual friends and shared interests, and time networking for business/work. Last week I had a "date" every single day, this week I have had something everyday for half of the week, and next week I have something everyday again. I am getting close to starting work, so I've truly enjoyed making connections with people and putting myself out there in a way I've never done before.
> 
> As for shopping, I bought a cashmere cardigan from Hermes (1 of my 6 non-ethical/sustainable clothing or shoe purchases for the year) and my Kelly 25 so far. I have resisted a number of Chanel and Louis Vuitton bag purchases, which I think I'll continue to do. No sales, but I don't currently have much listed. Once I have a job, I'll be purchasing some new workwear items from Everlane and my friend's sustainable clothing store. I will also need a work bag and I'm eyeing one from Dagne Dover.



My main resolution and commitment was to a "No Spend Year" and so far this has been going brilliantly. I set myself budgets and have worked within those budgets as my focus is no longer on possessions........My life will be 'More Journeys, Less Stuff" 

I would also like to reduce down further from my 20 bags but so far nothing's happened there.

I have started to rotate my bags more which is helping me decide what I must part with. I have so many that sit in dustbags and never get used. I need to use them or move them on.

We have given ourselves a 5 year window to move and downsize to a smaller property - big house is too much work

My other resolutions were
Get up earlier - failed completely  maybe when it's warner and lighter
Gym once a week - failed completely 
Daily rotate bags - Mostly 
No spend year - Going well 
Analyse financial better on spreadsheets - Nope 
Sell unused bags - Nope 

So everything other than rotating my bags and not spending has'nt gone well or started and it's the 18th Jan  I think maybe I have focused my attention so much on not spending or shopping that I have forgotten about the others! This has been a little reminder and I will get up earlier tomorrow. My Sis puts me to shame and has a swim most days at 6:30


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I don't make resolutions because I feel it is setting myself to fail. But I would like to maintain my weight this year so I've been trying to watch what I eat. I'm also making an effort to continue with physical therapy on my own.
> 
> I would also like to make a better effort to clean my house before it needs it by doing a little every day. I bought wipes for the bathroom counters so I can wipe them down as we use them. Part of the problem was that every time I wanted to wipe the counters I had to go get the cleaner and a cloth from another room, so having the wipes right there should make it easier. I'm trying to come up with other tricks like this to make cleaning easier.


You & I have a couple of similar goals (let's not call them "resolutions," okay?) this year, @whateve . I'm pleased with my current weight, which I've now maintained for two years. So I want to stick with healthy food that allows me to stay at that weight (I don't want to lose any more) and also re-commit to a reasonable exercise program. The treadmill if it's raining, or a bay walk if it's dry. It's not enough for me to be thin; I also want to be strong(ish). d, 

And I'm also finding the "Zen" in cleaning & tidying up. Last year I did several clothing clear-outs, but this year it's my kitchen cupboards, linen closet, medicine cabinet, and so on. It's truly amazing how much junk piles up, especially (in my case) on high shelves, where I can't see it!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> You & I have a couple of similar goals (let's not call them "resolutions," okay?) this year, @whateve . I'm pleased with my current weight, which I've now maintained for two years. So I want to stick with healthy food that allows me to stay at that weight (I don't want to lose any more) and also re-commit to a reasonable exercise program. The treadmill if it's raining, or a bay walk if it's dry. It's not enough for me to be thin; I also want to be strong(ish). d,
> 
> And I'm also finding the "Zen" in cleaning & tidying up. Last year I did several clothing clear-outs, but this year it's my kitchen cupboards, linen closet, medicine cabinet, and so on. It's truly amazing how much junk piles up, especially (in my case) on high shelves, where I can't see it!


I did a big cleanup about a month ago to get prepared for house guests. Now I want to tackle cabinets I didn't touch then, including those in the garage, but I have to catch those few weeks when it is neither too cold or too hot to stay in the garage. There are things that were put away when we moved in that probably haven't been touched in all that time, so obviously we don't need to keep them. 

What should I do with old magazines? Should they just be recycled or would someone want them? Would a charity want them?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> We'd love to see your projects in the Coach rehab club. They don't have to be Coach bags. It's a fairly active thread so people come there with other brands too. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.833400/


I fear my actual rehab projects are still a bit too humble to show- touching up corners and filling defects. I´ve still a lot to learn, but will certainly have a look at the thread. Thank-you!


----------



## papertiger

I had a surreal shopping day. Took Evie and Double Sens to run errands.

First stop. I bought a cheap mascara a couple of weeks ago and opened Monday morning. Nothing, apart from big, dry flakes that fell on my cheeks so I went to change it. It took 2 hours "we don't change makeup madam". Finally I think they got the picture I wasn't going anywhere until someone did. I exchanged (for a different) mascara.

Went to Hennes Home and bought a little cushion and cushion cover. I took a picture of the cover before Christmas to think about it.  I couldn't find the cover in the shop. It took SA 30 mins to locate one...in the basement. Apparently they didn't fit with the new season's theme and they weren't in the sale so they had to be put away.

Then tea with a huge ice-cream sundae with DH. Only took another 30 mins to be served.

While I'd been changing my mascara DH had bought me a Ralph Lauren Polo 'Russia' T-shirt. I know I've bought slim fit men''s tees before (better fit for me than women's) but it seems slightly curious. Look forward to the styling challenge.

Pic from archive


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> I had a surreal shopping day. Took Evie and Double Sens to run errands.
> 
> First stop. I bought a cheap mascara a couple of weeks ago and opened Monday morning. Nothing, apart from big, dry flakes that fell on my cheeks so I went to change it. It took 2 hours "we don't change makeup madam". Finally I think they got the picture I wasn't going anywhere until someone did. I exchanged (for a different) mascara.
> 
> Went to Hennes Home and bought a little cushion and cushion cover. I took a picture of the cover before Christmas to think about it.  I couldn't find the cover in the shop. It took SA 30 mins to locate one...in the basement. Apparently they didn't fit with the new season's theme and they weren't in the sale so they had to be put away.
> 
> Then tea with a huge ice-cream sundae with DH. Only took another 30 mins to be served.
> 
> While I'd been changing my mascara DH had bought me a Ralph Lauren Polo 'Russia' T-shirt. I know I've bought slim fit men''s tees before (better fit for me than women's) but it seems slightly curious. Look forward to the styling challenge.
> 
> Pic from archive


Sorry to hear the customer service was so painful. I love the beautiful and practical colour combination on your DS.


----------



## msd_bags

papertiger said:


> I had a surreal shopping day. Took Evie and Double Sens to run errands.
> 
> First stop. I bought a cheap mascara a couple of weeks ago and opened Monday morning. Nothing, apart from big, dry flakes that fell on my cheeks so I went to change it. It took 2 hours "we don't change makeup madam". Finally I think they got the picture I wasn't going anywhere until someone did. I exchanged (for a different) mascara.
> 
> Went to Hennes Home and bought a little cushion and cushion cover. I took a picture of the cover before Christmas to think about it.  I couldn't find the cover in the shop. It took SA 30 mins to locate one...in the basement. Apparently they didn't fit with the new season's theme and they weren't in the sale so they had to be put away.
> 
> Then tea with a huge ice-cream sundae with DH. Only took another 30 mins to be served.
> 
> While I'd been changing my mascara DH had bought me a Ralph Lauren Polo 'Russia' T-shirt. I know I've bought slim fit men''s tees before (better fit for me than women's) but it seems slightly curious. Look forward to the styling challenge.
> 
> Pic from archive


What a day!  As I get older I’m becoming more impatient.


----------



## Gabs007

papertiger said:


> First stop. I bought a cheap mascara a couple of weeks ago and opened Monday morning. Nothing, apart from big, dry flakes that fell on my cheeks so I went to change it. It took 2 hours "we don't change makeup madam". Finally I think they got the picture I wasn't going anywhere until someone did. I exchanged (for a different) mascara.



I admire your patience, I would just have tossed the bloody thing, I would think "2 hours, I charge .... for an hour of work, this is costing me way more, I just send them a letter of complaint..."

Knowing myself, I might have spoken my mind about the quality of their product quite loudly... Mind you I am not very great with mascaras, super sensitive eyes and even most of the ones who claim to be so good that they cause no reaction leave me looking like an albino bunny with bright red eyes. I settled for having my lashes tinted once a month, which oddly enough doesn't give me a reaction.


----------



## papertiger

Gabs007 said:


> I admire your patience, I would just have tossed the bloody thing, I would think "2 hours, I charge .... for an hour of work, this is costing me way more, I just send them a letter of complaint..."
> 
> Knowing myself, I might have spoken my mind about the quality of their product quite loudly... Mind you I am not very great with mascaras, super sensitive eyes and even most of the ones who claim to be so good that they cause no reaction leave me looking like an albino bunny with bright red eyes. I settled for having my lashes tinted once a month, which oddly enough doesn't give me a reaction.





More bags said:


> Sorry to hear the customer service was so painful. I love the beautiful and practical colour combination on your DS.





msd_bags said:


> What a day!  As I get older I’m becoming more impatient.



I was tempted to chuck the stupid thing away on Monday, but when I feel cheated I'm like a Jack Russell Terrier with a rat, I cannot leave it, I cannot back down LOL.


----------



## Gabs007

papertiger said:


> I was tempted to chuck the stupid thing away on Monday, but when I feel cheated I'm like a Jack Russell Terrier with a rat, I cannot leave it, I cannot back down LOL.


 
I can understand that, but those 2 hours of your life you never get back, I would be worried to go fully Jack Nicholson in "The Shining"


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I did a big cleanup about a month ago to get prepared for house guests. Now I want to tackle cabinets I didn't touch then, including those in the garage, but I have to catch those few weeks when it is neither too cold or too hot to stay in the garage. There are things that were put away when we moved in that probably haven't been touched in all that time, so obviously we don't need to keep them.
> 
> *What should I do with old magazines?* Should they just be recycled or would someone want them? Would a charity want them?


I used to donate old magazines to my local elementary school (for art projects: collaging and papier maché) but that was a *really* long time ago. I'm guessing all art is done on computers now!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> I had a surreal shopping day. Took Evie and Double Sens to run errands.
> 
> First stop. I bought a cheap mascara a couple of weeks ago and opened Monday morning. Nothing, apart from big, dry flakes that fell on my cheeks so I went to change it. It took 2 hours "we don't change makeup madam". Finally I think they got the picture I wasn't going anywhere until someone did. I exchanged (for a different) mascara.
> 
> Went to Hennes Home and bought a little cushion and cushion cover. I took a picture of the cover before Christmas to think about it.  I couldn't find the cover in the shop. It took SA 30 mins to locate one...in the basement. Apparently they didn't fit with the new season's theme and they weren't in the sale so they had to be put away.
> 
> Then tea with a huge ice-cream sundae with DH. Only took another 30 mins to be served.
> 
> While I'd been changing my mascara DH had bought me a Ralph Lauren Polo 'Russia' T-shirt. I know I've bought slim fit men''s tees before (better fit for me than women's) but it seems slightly curious. Look forward to the styling challenge.
> 
> Pic from archive


See, now this is why people are turning to cyber-shopping (though I suppose the mascara fiasco could have happened on line as well as in a brick-&-mortar store). Ugh.

I'm glad you got ice cream, in any event. Ice cream is my personal go-to when the day is falling apart.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> I was tempted to chuck the stupid thing away on Monday, but when I feel cheated I'm like a Jack Russell Terrier with a rat, I cannot leave it, I cannot back down LOL.


Now I have an image in my mind of a Jack Russell Terrier with a mascara between its pointy little teeth!


----------



## sexycombover

@whateve how about using the old magazines as wrapping paper?


----------



## whateve

sexycombover said:


> @whateve how about using the old magazines as wrapping paper?


That's a great idea but I rarely wrap gifts anymore. I still have plenty of wrapping paper.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> See, now this is why people are turning to cyber-shopping (though I suppose the mascara fiasco could have happened on line as well as in a brick-&-mortar store). Ugh.
> 
> I'm glad you got ice cream, in any event. Ice cream is my personal go-to when the day is falling apart.


Hot fudge sundaes are my favorite. Every so often I make hot fudge at home.


----------



## sexycombover

I'm on a sugar fast this month. You ladies are killing me 

I am going to live vicariously through you. Or breakdown and eat a gallon of sugar


----------



## whateve

sexycombover said:


> I'm on a sugar fast this month. You ladies are killing me
> 
> I am going to live vicariously through you. Or breakdown and eat a gallon of sugar


That's so hard!


----------



## Rhl2987

sexycombover said:


> I'm on a sugar fast this month. You ladies are killing me
> 
> I am going to live vicariously through you. Or breakdown and eat a gallon of sugar


You can do it, dear!! I’m rooting for you!


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> My daughter is a pescatarian. I don't like seafood very much so I don't think that is something I could do. Nursing is great! When I nursed my babies, I ended up losing more weight than what I started at before I was pregnant. I didn't realize how much I was eating at the time. You really are eating for two so the longer you nurse, the longer you can eat what you want without too much worry.
> 
> I did a closet cleanout recently but I didn't go through the costume jewelry. There are pieces I could get rid of but I'd rather give them to someone than donate so I'll have to wait until relatives come to visit.


I gained almost 60 pounds with my pregnancy and I have 11-14 to go, depending on the day, hah! It’s almost been 9 months. I workout almost everyday so it’s just a diet thing. I like to eat what I want since I’m used to having a decent metabolism. Anyway, you’ve inspired me to at least try to be mindful of what I’m eating and whether I need all of the snacks I’m reaching for!


----------



## Rhl2987

Mulberrygal said:


> My main resolution and commitment was to a "No Spend Year" and so far this has been going brilliantly. I set myself budgets and have worked within those budgets as my focus is no longer on possessions........My life will be 'More Journeys, Less Stuff"
> 
> I would also like to reduce down further from my 20 bags but so far nothing's happened there.
> 
> I have started to rotate my bags more which is helping me decide what I must part with. I have so many that sit in dustbags and never get used. I need to use them or move them on.
> 
> We have given ourselves a 5 year window to move and downsize to a smaller property - big house is too much work
> 
> My other resolutions were
> Get up earlier - failed completely  maybe when it's warner and lighter
> Gym once a week - failed completely
> Daily rotate bags - Mostly
> No spend year - Going well
> Analyse financial better on spreadsheets - Nope
> Sell unused bags - Nope
> 
> So everything other than rotating my bags and not spending has'nt gone well or started and it's the 18th Jan  I think maybe I have focused my attention so much on not spending or shopping that I have forgotten about the others! This has been a little reminder and I will get up earlier tomorrow. My Sis puts me to shame and has a swim most days at 6:30


Amazing work so far with the shopping. That’s a big deal and amazing!! I didn’t get outside like I wanted to today, but I am committing to do it tomorrow. One day at a time! Let me know if you get up early! Great job with budgeting. Doesn’t that count as financial analysis with a spreadsheet?


----------



## sexycombover

Rhl2987 said:


> You can do it, dear!! I’m rooting for you!





Rhl2987 said:


> I gained almost 60 pounds with my pregnancy and I have 11-14 to go, depending on the day, hah! It’s almost been 9 months. I workout almost everyday so it’s just a diet thing. I like to eat what I want since I’m used to having a decent metabolism. Anyway, you’ve inspired me to at least try to be mindful of what I’m eating and whether I need all of the snacks I’m reaching for!



The struggle is real. I lost a lot of weight up until she was like 5 months, then started gaining even though I'm still nursing. I had to start intermittent fasting and now things are sort of back under control again. But when you're sleep deprived and exhausted, food seems like the right solution!


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> I did a big cleanup about a month ago to get prepared for house guests. Now I want to tackle cabinets I didn't touch then, including those in the garage, but I have to catch those few weeks when it is neither too cold or too hot to stay in the garage. There are things that were put away when we moved in that probably haven't been touched in all that time, so obviously we don't need to keep them.
> 
> What should I do with old magazines? Should they just be recycled or would someone want them? Would a charity want them?


In the past I have donated some magazines to an elderly care facility in my neighbourhood - I checked with them first that they would accept them.



papertiger said:


> I was tempted to chuck the stupid thing away on Monday, but when I feel cheated I'm like a Jack Russell Terrier with a rat, I cannot leave it, I cannot back down LOL.


I love the Jack Russell reference. I used to have two Jack Russell Terriers and they had a toy they used to play tug of war. Very good analogy!


----------



## Mulberrygal

whateve said:


> What should I do with old magazines? Should they just be recycled or would someone want them? Would a charity want them?



I'm sure Care/Residential homes, Dr's Surgeries, Hairdressers etc would put magazines to good use. I don't buy them myself but always enjoy reading them in the hairdressers/Drs however old they are.


----------



## papertiger

sexycombover said:


> I'm on a sugar fast this month. You ladies are killing me
> 
> I am going to live vicariously through you. Or breakdown and eat a gallon of sugar



Goops, sorry sexy

I probably should join you


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> See, now this is why people are turning to cyber-shopping (though I suppose the mascara fiasco could have happened on line as well as in a brick-&-mortar store). Ugh.
> 
> I'm glad you got ice cream, in any event. Ice cream is my personal go-to when the day is falling apart.



The cafe has been there since 1932 and the ice cream sundaes are consistently very good. Ice cream made on the premises (or so it says on the menu) 

Yes, it could happen online, probably more easily. Third parties can easily buy a reject batches cheaply and sell on, even without even knowing the quality issue. Happens all the time. Businesses  bank on people not bothering to return cheaper products. 

I think people have more rights to return things when they shop on line. I heard on the radio, figures are plateauing for online shopping and the huge rate of reruns are making it difficult for some businesses.


----------



## papertiger

Gabs007 said:


> I can understand that, but those *2 hours of your life you never get back*, I would be worried to go fully Jack Nicholson in "The Shining"



Funny you say that. DH had wanted to go to Star Wars in the evening. I most def would have felt that way if he'd made me go. 

It's the second mascara I've bought recently that was totally useless. I hate waste and it all adds-up. So glad I took this one back, after all, I still needed to find a mascara. I don't really get angry, I just don't give up.


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> In the past I have donated some magazines to an elderly care facility in my neighbourhood - I checked with them first that they would accept them.
> 
> 
> I love the Jack Russell reference. I used to have two Jack Russell Terriers and they had a toy they used to play tug of war. Very good analogy!



Yes, I had one too. He was such a 'top dog',never backed down over anything. They turn all fear into anger and bravery (sometimes stupidly so). I miss my little warrior dog. I'm sure the tug of war went on for hours.


----------



## Gabs007

Rhl2987 said:


> I gained almost 60 pounds with my pregnancy and I have 11-14 to go, depending on the day, hah! It’s almost been 9 months. I workout almost everyday so it’s just a diet thing. I like to eat what I want since I’m used to having a decent metabolism. Anyway, you’ve inspired me to at least try to be mindful of what I’m eating and whether I need all of the snacks I’m reaching for!



Friend of mine is an endocrionologist, he said when the metabolism changes somewhat or seems to slow down, it is in 90% of all cases down to thyroid, and women are much more at risk and their main risk factors are hormonal changes, puberty, child birth, menopause and hormonal birth control. The body is a finely tuned chemical factory with a bunch of electricity thrown in, I'm hypothyroid anyway, so some food I have to avoid because it slows the thyroid down even more and can block the absorption and conversion of the thyroid hormones. Since I avoid soy and steam cruciferous vegetables, I noticed a total difference, plus upping my D3 and B12. A change that might not even show up in a blood test because it is so small, is often enough for your body to recognize.


----------



## dcooney4

Mulberrygal said:


> My main resolution and commitment was to a "No Spend Year" and so far this has been going brilliantly. I set myself budgets and have worked within those budgets as my focus is no longer on possessions........My life will be 'More Journeys, Less Stuff"
> 
> I would also like to reduce down further from my 20 bags but so far nothing's happened there.
> 
> I have started to rotate my bags more which is helping me decide what I must part with. I have so many that sit in dustbags and never get used. I need to use them or move them on.
> 
> We have given ourselves a 5 year window to move and downsize to a smaller property - big house is too much work
> 
> My other resolutions were
> Get up earlier - failed completely  maybe when it's warner and lighter
> Gym once a week - failed completely
> Daily rotate bags - Mostly
> No spend year - Going well
> Analyse financial better on spreadsheets - Nope
> Sell unused bags - Nope
> 
> So everything other than rotating my bags and not spending has'nt gone well or started and it's the 18th Jan  I think maybe I have focused my attention so much on not spending or shopping that I have forgotten about the others! This has been a little reminder and I will get up earlier tomorrow. My Sis puts me to shame and has a swim most days at 6:30


I think I chose to many things to do also. For now the bag thing seems to be under control. At least until next month when my points become available as well as a credit I have. The weight loss stuff is where I am struggling. I need to refocus . I had to many other things I want to do and no step by step plan for it. Today I will start working on actual plan for all my crazy goals.


----------



## Mulberrygal

whateve said:


> I don't make resolutions because I feel it is setting myself to fail. But I would like to maintain my weight this year so I've been trying to watch what I eat. I'm also making an effort to continue with physical therapy on my own.
> 
> I would also like to make a better effort to clean my house before it needs it by doing a little every day. I bought wipes for the bathroom counters so I can wipe them down as we use them. Part of the problem was that every time I wanted to wipe the counters I had to go get the cleaner and a cloth from another room, so having the wipes right there should make it easier. I'm trying to come up with other tricks like this to make cleaning easier.
> 
> As far as self control in buying, I've been terrible! I've already bought 5 things this year, and one of them is a bag. I got it half price, it is sold out, and I think it was a great deal. I really love it. What I've noticed about myself is that it is easier to stop buying completely than it is to control myself after I've bought something, especially if that purchasing experience was a good one. Having a good outcome from a purchase just encourages me to buy more. I ordered a wallet based on another tpfer's posts. Actually I wouldn't have gotten 4 out of 5 of these purchases without some tpf enabling, not that I'm blaming anyone for my weakness, just pointing out that it is easier to stay on a ban if I stayed off tpf.
> 
> I sold one bag and one SLG so far this year so I guess I could count the new bag and wallet as replacements. The other items I bought were a sweatshirt and 2 pieces of costume jewelry.





ElainePG said:


> You & I have a couple of similar goals (let's not call them "resolutions," okay?) this year, @whateve . I'm pleased with my current weight, which I've now maintained for two years. So I want to stick with healthy food that allows me to stay at that weight (I don't want to lose any more) and also re-commit to a reasonable exercise program. The treadmill if it's raining, or a bay walk if it's dry. It's not enough for me to be thin; I also want to be strong(ish). d,
> 
> And I'm also finding the "Zen" in cleaning & tidying up. Last year I did several clothing clear-outs, but this year it's my kitchen cupboards, linen closet, medicine cabinet, and so on. It's truly amazing how much junk piles up, especially (in my case) on high shelves, where I can't see it!



Well done with maintaining your weight Elaine, amazing achievement.  I think it's harder to maintain it than lose it.  I tend to slip back so often, it's difficult to keep it going.

I also have similiar goals to you both and want to tidy up and make more effort to clean on a regular basis. I always used to do a room a day and would like to get back to that. I think even if I make a really tidily effort in one room it's something and perhaps the next day I'll make a greater effort in the next.........I hate cleaning I'm off on holiday Thursday so Tuesday will be a frantic rush round to leave it clean before I go as SIL house sits  It has to be done before Wednesday as that's booked out for nails and hair 
I've also got far too much clutter in my cupboards. I made the effort to clear them out last year but I just wasn't ruthless enough and must try again. I've become more aware of what I put in them now but I need to get rid of things I don't use.........rather than thinking they'll be handy one day 
Last year I tried to either throw, donate or sell one thing each day. I will try to start that again as I still have a long way to go before I am a minimalist!




Rhl2987 said:


> Amazing work so far with the shopping. That’s a big deal and amazing!! I didn’t get outside like I wanted to today, but I am committing to do it tomorrow. One day at a time! Let me know if you get up early! Great job with budgeting. Doesn’t that count as financial analysis with a spreadsheet?



Thank you Rhl298, I feel I'm getting somewhere!
I got up early and had a long walk along our seafront. It's a chilly morning with a frost -1 but bright and sunny and for once hardly any wind, the sea was completely flat. I hope you manage to get out today, let me know how you get on.
I do use spreadsheets for financial analysis but think I could improve upon it. I never remember what I do with cash  and try not to use it. I'd also like to analysis holidays and bag money in detail.


----------



## Mulberrygal

I have a question for all of you that analysis how often you use each bag or colour. 
Where do you make a record of it? Is it something you'll jot down somewhere and transfer later or do you keep a daily record on a tablet or desktop?
Also how do you analysis it out?


----------



## dcooney4

Mulberrygal said:


> I have a question for all of you that analysis how often you use each bag or colour.
> Where do you make a record of it? Is it something you'll jot down somewhere and transfer later or do you keep a daily record on a tablet or desktop?
> Also how do you analysis it out?


I have a list of my bags by color on my phone. Each day I take a bag out I open the list and put a little asterisk next to the bag. After each five uses I put a slash so that at the end of the year I can count by fives. This is the easiest way for me.


----------



## Gabs007

papertiger said:


> Funny you say that. DH had wanted to go to Star Wars in the evening. I most def would have felt that way if he'd made me go.
> 
> It's the second mascara I've bought recently that was totally useless. I hate waste and it all adds-up. So glad I took this one back, after all, I still needed to find a mascara. I don't really get angry, I just don't give up.



LOL, I am used to DH going to every new Star Wars movie, I am fine with him going but he can't make me go (and he isn't daft enough to attempt it).

It is just if I would spend 2 hours of my Saturday standing somewhere, I'd get totally frustrated, I might have simply sent a letter to the company or chain, complained and told them that I expect a result or I will take my shopping somewhere else. Different method, because I hate waiting around in shops, checking stuff out is one thing....

From my mascara using days, Lancome used to be quite good, not too outrageously priced


----------



## msd_bags

Mulberrygal said:


> I have a question for all of you that analysis how often you use each bag or colour.
> Where do you make a record of it? Is it something you'll jot down somewhere and transfer later or do you keep a daily record on a tablet or desktop?
> Also how do you analysis it out?


I use the app Evernote for my checklist.  Each Note is for 1 month.  All my bags are listed there. I put what date for the month I use the bag.  Then, at the end of each month, I summarize in the Excel worksheet where all my uses have been summarized since 2017.  This way I can analyze.  This works for me.


----------



## papertiger

Gabs007 said:


> LOL, I am used to DH going to every new Star Wars movie, I am fine with him going but he can't make me go (and he isn't daft enough to attempt it).
> 
> It is just if I would spend 2 hours of my Saturday standing somewhere, I'd get totally frustrated, I might have simply sent a letter to the company or chain, complained and told them that I expect a result or I will take my shopping somewhere else. Different method, because I hate waiting around in shops, checking stuff out is one thing....
> 
> From my mascara using days, Lancome used to be quite good, not too outrageously priced




I'm picturing a sea of DHs sitting alone in the cinema. 

Bought some Lancome cleanser and used it last night  I'm not so familiar with their products, it just happened to have great reviews and I was out of my usual. I will certainly be looking at that brand in the future. 

I'm reluctant to spend too much money on mascara anymore, I don't find the price equates with quality. The one I swapped was Rimmel (waterproof) and I'm sure I've bought it before and had no problems but the one before that went into the bin was Estee Lauder and would have been 4 x the price bought alone. The one before that wasn't great either (No7 - mid price). Happy with the £5.99 one I bought yesterday now. 

Sorry everyone for boring you with mascara but it's the only makeup I always wear everyday. I'm quite fair and I look like a 12 y o kid without it. Sometimes it's the details in life that underline how the big stuff is going.


----------



## Gabs007

papertiger said:


> but it's the only makeup I always wear everyday. I'm quite fair and I look like a 12 y o kid without it. Sometimes it's the details in life that underline how the big stuff is going.



Used to be my staple, my lashes are going from black where they grow to totally blonde at the end (bit like my hair, leaving my scalp they are auburn and with a ray of sun change to a mix of colours, from caramel to a gingery blonde), but over the years my allergies have been getting worse and worse, and I went for having the lashes tinted rather than having the red eyed look and feeling like I need to claw my eyes out. I tried almost everyone there is, even the so called hypo-allergic ones. While it is not one of life's essentials, it is still a bit of a bummer, especially because the hypo-allergic ones tend to be outrageously priced and if they don't work you can't give them back. Lashes aren't really good if nobody can see them!


----------



## papertiger

Gabs007 said:


> Used to be my staple, my lashes are going from black where they grow to totally blonde at the end (bit like my hair, leaving my scalp they are auburn and with a ray of sun change to a mix of colours, from caramel to a gingery blonde), but over the years my allergies have been getting worse and worse, and I went for having the lashes tinted rather than having the red eyed look and feeling like I need to claw my eyes out. I tried almost everyone there is, even the so called hypo-allergic ones. While it is not one of life's essentials, it is still a bit of a bummer.



I had mine tinted once and it was helpful. Great for the Summer. Maybe that's a better solution


----------



## Rhl2987

papertiger said:


> Funny you say that. DH had wanted to go to Star Wars in the evening. I most def would have felt that way if he'd made me go.
> 
> It's the second mascara I've bought recently that was totally useless. I hate waste and it all adds-up. So glad I took this one back, after all, I still needed to find a mascara. I don't really get angry, I just don't give up.


Good for you, my dear. What a frustrating day but it’s impressive to hear that you are persistent but don’t get angry. Were it me, I would definitely show my frustration and then anger if I wasn’t getting the result I needed. I’m sure it’s more productive to do it your way! Please do share if you like your mascara. I haven’t worn mascara in forever but I think the last I bought was Glossier. I recently did a full makeup rehaul but skipped getting mascara because I knew I wouldn’t use it.


----------



## Rhl2987

Gabs007 said:


> Friend of mine is an endocrionologist, he said when the metabolism changes somewhat or seems to slow down, it is in 90% of all cases down to thyroid, and women are much more at risk and their main risk factors are hormonal changes, puberty, child birth, menopause and hormonal birth control. The body is a finely tuned chemical factory with a bunch of electricity thrown in, I'm hypothyroid anyway, so some food I have to avoid because it slows the thyroid down even more and can block the absorption and conversion of the thyroid hormones. Since I avoid soy and steam cruciferous vegetables, I noticed a total difference, plus upping my D3 and B12. A change that might not even show up in a blood test because it is so small, is often enough for your body to recognize.


Love this reminder that I still need to be diligent in taking my vitamins. That is a very good point. Very interesting. Thank you!!


----------



## Katinahat

So impressed by all the sugar detox and weight loss going on. Well done to you all and good luck! 

Still working my way through too many chocolate gifts from Christmas.  Lost 2 stone a few years ago after a significant birthday and kept it off for a good while. It all crept back on again after an injury meant exercise was harder. I’m not a natural exercise fan at the best of times. Took too much consolation in treat foods and my real addiction is coca-cola! Not the zero or diet version either.  I’ve not made weight loss an aim but I do need to take more care of myself in 2020. 

With bags, so far I’m doing well. I spent sometime yesterday setting up better records for use after being inspired by @morebags. Hope this will help with rotation. Then was shopping with my daughter for her birthday and she wanted a bag! Got a cute little vegan backpack as that’s what she wanted but she found colour choice hard. She turned to me with 3 in her hand and said “now I get it!”.


----------



## Rhl2987

Mulberrygal said:


> Thank you Rhl298, I feel I'm getting somewhere!
> I got up early and had a long walk along our seafront. It's a chilly morning with a frost -1 but bright and sunny and for once hardly any wind, the sea was completely flat. I hope you manage to get out today, let me know how you get on.
> I do use spreadsheets for financial analysis but think I could improve upon it. I never remember what I do with cash  and try not to use it. I'd also like to analysis holidays and bag money in detail.


Good for you for getting out for a walk today!! I will keep you posted on my day. I do not budget well so cannot share any tips with you, but I’m sure that many of our thread members here would have advice to share with that. I do have a friend who keeps a separate bank account for vacations so money goes directly in there and can be budgeted accordingly!


----------



## Rhl2987

Gabs007 said:


> Used to be my staple, my lashes are going from black where they grow to totally blonde at the end (bit like my hair, leaving my scalp they are auburn and with a ray of sun change to a mix of colours, from caramel to a gingery blonde), but over the years my allergies have been getting worse and worse, and I went for having the lashes tinted rather than having the red eyed look and feeling like I need to claw my eyes out. I tried almost everyone there is, even the so called hypo-allergic ones. While it is not one of life's essentials, it is still a bit of a bummer, especially because the hypo-allergic ones tend to be outrageously priced and if they don't work you can't give them back. Lashes aren't really good if nobody can see them!


My lashes are black so tinting would not be for me but I’ve seen great results on other from tinting and lifting! I think the lift kind of molds them into a curled shape for while so you don’t have to curl them as long as the treatment lasts. For my wedding I had my lashes done as in I had some longer lashes glued in here and there. I was surprised how inexpensive this was where I used to live and how nice the results were. I wouldn’t do this regularly (would much rather spend that money on facials, nails, or massages), but it was awesome and exactly what I was going for! I think that a good treatment that suits or is necessary for your lifestyle is well worth doing regularly! Saves you the red eyes and the hassle!!


----------



## Gabs007

Rhl2987 said:


> Love this reminder that I still need to be diligent in taking my vitamins. That is a very good point. Very interesting. Thank you!!



That is actually my resolution for the 2020, making sure that everything from shampoo to shower lotion and food is gluten free, my food is healthy and won't trigger anything. Had a horrible skin rash (slowly fading but I feel a bit like Typhoid Mary) from using a shower lotion where they for odd reason used gluten. I am sticking with the tried and trusted stuff and will take the recommended vitamin supplements like clockwork. Whenever I am not 100% diligent, allergies are much worse. On the bright side, it's actually quite good for losing the odd pound or two.


----------



## Gabs007

Rhl2987 said:


> My lashes are black so tinting would not be for me but I’ve seen great results on other from tinting and lifting! I think the lift kind of molds them into a curled shape for while so you don’t have to curl them as long as the treatment lasts. For my wedding I had my lashes done as in I had some longer lashes glued in here and there. I was surprised how inexpensive this was where I used to live and how nice the results were. I wouldn’t do this regularly (would much rather spend that money on facials, nails, or massages), but it was awesome and exactly what I was going for! I think that a good treatment that suits or is necessary for your lifestyle is well worth doing regularly! Saves you the red eyes and the hassle!!



I am actually fine with the shape and length, it is just nice if you are going out to have a slightly more dramatic effect, the problem with the reaction is not just the redness, the itchiness really hurts and messes with my quality of life. It is so weird, as a teenager I had a few allergies but they didn't bother me much as it could be avoided (hazelnuts, nickel - used to glue felt on all the jeans buttons on the inside), I am just worried that if I poke the bear too much, to cause the body to react even more.


----------



## Katinahat

Rhl2987 said:


> Good for you, my dear. What a frustrating day but it’s impressive to hear that you are persistent but don’t get angry. Were it me, I would definitely show my frustration and then anger if I wasn’t getting the result I needed. I’m sure it’s more productive to do it your way! Please do share if you like your mascara. I haven’t worn mascara in forever but I think the last I bought was Glossier. I recently did a full makeup rehaul but skipped getting mascara because I knew I wouldn’t use it.


I love Clinique high impact curling mascara. As a contact lens wearer I seem to touch my eyes a lot and everything else rubs dark rings around my eyes. I’ve tried cheap and expensive brands with no joy. This one is dark with a curved brush and lifts and thickens. One coat is quite natural and several for going out. 

The Clinique one is hard to find as it’s never out on the counter and not all that popular. It does clump a bit when new but is better after opening a few days. It’s not like most mascara and only comes off with warm water. I hope it doesn’t go out of production! 

I’ve tried eyelash tints a couple of times as I get my browns done. I don’t like the effect as it doesn’t thicken so I end up using mascara anyway.


----------



## Rhl2987

Gabs007 said:


> That is actually my resolution for the 2020, making sure that everything from shampoo to shower lotion and food is gluten free, my food is healthy and won't trigger anything. Had a horrible skin rash (slowly fading but I feel a bit like Typhoid Mary) from using a shower lotion where they for odd reason used gluten. I am sticking with the tried and trusted stuff and will take the recommended vitamin supplements like clockwork. Whenever I am not 100% diligent, allergies are much worse. On the bright side, it's actually quite good for losing the odd pound or two.


I will try to be in this with you and take vitamins again and a probiotic! I have a lot of leftover prenatals and I really should be taking those while breastfeeding but I stopped at 2 months postpartum. I’d be interested to hear what brands (like shampoo and lotion) that you find to be gluten free. Are they more natural ones?


----------



## Rhl2987

Gabs007 said:


> I am actually fine with the shape and length, it is just nice if you are going out to have a slightly more dramatic effect, the problem with the reaction is not just the redness, the itchiness really hurts and messes with my quality of life. It is so weird, as a teenager I had a few allergies but they didn't bother me much as it could be avoided (hazelnuts, nickel - used to glue felt on all the jeans buttons on the inside), I am just worried that if I poke the bear too much, to cause the body to react even more.


It’s good to be cautious and I’m sorry you have to deal with that! But it’s also good to know the causes of your allergies so you know what to specifically avoid, so I’m glad you do! My husband had so many food allergies that he just can’t avoid them anymore, except for shellfish, which he is severely allergic to (he would go into anaphylactic shock from shrimp). But he has mild allergies to eggs, wheat, chicken, nuts, cheese, you name it! He eats them so he can have food options but he now has ridges in his throat partially from continuing to eat these foods.


----------



## momasaurus

Mulberrygal said:


> My main resolution and commitment was to a "No Spend Year" and so far this has been going brilliantly. I set myself budgets and have worked within those budgets as my focus is no longer on possessions........My life will be 'More Journeys, Less Stuff"
> 
> I would also like to reduce down further from my 20 bags but so far nothing's happened there.
> 
> I have started to rotate my bags more which is helping me decide what I must part with. I have so many that sit in dustbags and never get used. I need to use them or move them on.
> 
> We have given ourselves a 5 year window to move and downsize to a smaller property - big house is too much work
> 
> My other resolutions were
> Get up earlier - failed completely  maybe when it's warner and lighter
> Gym once a week - failed completely
> Daily rotate bags - Mostly
> No spend year - Going well
> Analyse financial better on spreadsheets - Nope
> Sell unused bags - Nope
> 
> So everything other than rotating my bags and not spending has'nt gone well or started and it's the 18th Jan  I think maybe I have focused my attention so much on not spending or shopping that I have forgotten about the others! This has been a little reminder and I will get up earlier tomorrow. My Sis puts me to shame and has a swim most days at 6:30


Maybe think about focussing on one of these goals each month, instead of all at once. So  January has been about not spending. Success!!!


----------



## Gabs007

Rhl2987 said:


> I will try to be in this with you and take vitamins again and a probiotic! I have a lot of leftover prenatals and I really should be taking those while breastfeeding but I stopped at 2 months postpartum. I’d be interested to hear what brands (like shampoo and lotion) that you find to be gluten free. Are they more natural ones?



There are a few, if you want I can check the regular store brands, but I also found that some people make shower lotions and shampoos on Etsy, totally natural and not using anything artificial, if the scent them they use real oils, you can always ask them about ingredients and I found that my skin tolerates them a lot better. As a precaution (though sometimes I forget about it) anything new I try first on a tiny bit on the inside of the elbow, if I react, I'm not going to use it.

As for your husband, tell him to be careful, seriously, the mild allergies I had in the past and which I ignored because they seemed to be not so bad, over time they really blossom and get worse and worse.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> I'm picturing a sea of DHs sitting alone in the cinema.
> 
> Sorry everyone for boring you with mascara but it's the only makeup I always wear everyday. I'm quite fair and I look like a 12 y o kid without it. Sometimes it's the details in life that underline how the big stuff is going.



Yes!!!


----------



## papertiger

Rhl2987 said:


> Good for you, my dear. What a frustrating day but it’s impressive to hear that you are persistent but don’t get angry. Were it me, I would definitely show my frustration and then anger if I wasn’t getting the result I needed. I’m sure it’s more productive to do it your way! Please do share if you like your mascara. I haven’t worn mascara in forever but I think the last I bought was Glossier. I recently did a full makeup rehaul but skipped getting mascara because I knew I wouldn’t use it.



I have quite a few prepared legally based responses to standard lines. Rinse, repeat if need be.

It's just another cheap one. Rimmel X Volume Flash. It's OK. Each new product is a learning experience. This one needs a lash comb if applying more than one coat. At least there's something in the tube .


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> The cafe has been there since 1932 and the ice cream sundaes are consistently very good. Ice cream made on the premises (or so it says on the menu)
> 
> Yes, it could happen online, probably more easily. Third parties can easily buy a reject batches cheaply and sell on, even without even knowing the quality issue. Happens all the time. Businesses  bank on people not bothering to return cheaper products.
> 
> I think people have more rights to return things when they shop on line. I heard on the radio, figures are plateauing for online shopping and the huge rate of reruns are making it difficult for some businesses.


I'm one of the lazy ones who doesn't return things. Even though I get upset when something isn't right, I don't put much effort into getting my money back. If I buy clothes online that don't fit as well as I would have liked, but they are okay, I'll keep them.

I bought some towels from Macy's online. When I got them, I wasn't going to use them right away so I put them in the laundry room. When I got around to washing them, as I was about to remove the labels I noticed they had sale price stickers on them for less than I paid. I called Macy's and asked for a price adjustment but they wouldn't give it to me because I didn't ask for it right away when I received them. I said, well then I'll return them. They said go ahead. Well I didn't return them. But I'm still mad and have avoided shopping at Macy's ever since.

Once I bought a can of jalapenos from Walmart. When I opened them, they were covered with mold. I went back to Walmart and they wouldn't give me back my 99 cents because they were opened. How would I know they were covered with mold until I opened them? They wouldn't budge, yet once I bought a garden tool for around $20 and accidentally left it in my cart when I drove away. When I told them, they told me to go get another one. I had no proof I have left the other one in the parking lot yet they believed me.


----------



## whateve

Gabs007 said:


> Friend of mine is an endocrionologist, he said when the metabolism changes somewhat or seems to slow down, it is in 90% of all cases down to thyroid, and women are much more at risk and their main risk factors are hormonal changes, puberty, child birth, menopause and hormonal birth control. The body is a finely tuned chemical factory with a bunch of electricity thrown in, I'm hypothyroid anyway, so some food I have to avoid because it slows the thyroid down even more and can block the absorption and conversion of the thyroid hormones. Since I avoid soy and steam cruciferous vegetables, I noticed a total difference, plus upping my D3 and B12. A change that might not even show up in a blood test because it is so small, is often enough for your body to recognize.


I started avoiding soy last year. For years, I noticed I could never sleep on nights when we had eaten Chinese food. At first, I thought it was the tea and stopped getting that. Then last year I started eating tofu and got a bad headache every time. So now I avoid soy completely. We still eat Chinese food but I try to order something that doesn't have much or any soy.

My mother and my sister both had thyroid problems. The last time I checked mine was fine but the doctor wanted to run more tests. I am absolutely positive that my hormones affect my weight. I've lost a lot of weight several times in my life without any effort on my part, yet when I try to diet, it hardly ever results in weight loss, quite often just the opposite. My most recent weight loss was from an accident, hospital stay, and a virus.  

I have insomnia and I have read that not getting a good night's sleep can make you gain weight. It doesn't seem fair. All that tossing and turning should burn calories!


----------



## whateve

Mulberrygal said:


> I have a question for all of you that analysis how often you use each bag or colour.
> Where do you make a record of it? Is it something you'll jot down somewhere and transfer later or do you keep a daily record on a tablet or desktop?
> Also how do you analysis it out?


I keep track of it on a spreadsheet I was already using to track my collection. When I buy something bag related I record the item and the amount on a spreadsheet. That spreadsheet keeps track of my purchases over time, but only the bags and SLGs that are currently in my collection are on a "purse inventory" spreadsheet. I added monthly columns and just record the wears of each bag there. I haven't done the same with SLGS. At the end of the year, I tallied all the monthly columns and then made a list from most worn to least worn.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> I'm one of the lazy ones who doesn't return things. Even though I get upset when something isn't right, I don't put much effort into getting my money back. If I buy clothes online that don't fit as well as I would have liked, but they are okay, I'll keep them.
> 
> I bought some towels from Macy's online. When I got them, I wasn't going to use them right away so I put them in the laundry room. When I got around to washing them, as I was about to remove the labels I noticed they had sale price stickers on them for less than I paid. I called Macy's and asked for a price adjustment but they wouldn't give it to me because I didn't ask for it right away when I received them. I said, well then I'll return them. They said go ahead. Well I didn't return them. But I'm still mad and have avoided shopping at Macy's ever since.
> 
> Once I bought a can of jalapenos from Walmart. When I opened them, they were covered with mold. I went back to Walmart and they wouldn't give me back my 99 cents because they were opened. How would I know they were covered with mold until I opened them? They wouldn't budge, yet once I bought a garden tool for around $20 and accidentally left it in my cart when I drove away. When I told them, they told me to go get another one. I had no proof I have left the other one in the parking lot yet they believed me.



That's appalling of Macy's - not good business practice at all. As for Walmart, that just highlights the inconsistencies in their service and that they argued over 99c is ridiculous, the law would have been on your side, food sold has to be fit to eat. I'm very glad you got your garden tool though.


----------



## papertiger

Rhl2987 said:


> It’s good to be cautious and I’m sorry you have to deal with that! But it’s also good to know the causes of your allergies so you know what to specifically avoid, so I’m glad you do! My husband had so many food allergies that he just can’t avoid them anymore, except for shellfish, which he is severely allergic to (he would go into anaphylactic shock from shrimp). But he has mild allergies to eggs, wheat, chicken, nuts, cheese, you name it! He eats them so he can have food options but he now has ridges in his throat partially from continuing to eat these foods.



Oh your poor DH, that sounds so awful


----------



## Gabs007

whateve said:


> I started avoiding soy last year. For years, I noticed I could never sleep on nights when we had eaten Chinese food. At first, I thought it was the tea and stopped getting that. Then last year I started eating tofu and got a bad headache every time. So now I avoid soy completely. We still eat Chinese food but I try to order something that doesn't have much or any soy.
> 
> My mother and my sister both had thyroid problems. The last time I checked mine was fine but the doctor wanted to run more tests. I am absolutely positive that my hormones affect my weight. I've lost a lot of weight several times in my life without any effort on my part, yet when I try to diet, it hardly ever results in weight loss, quite often just the opposite. My most recent weight loss was from an accident, hospital stay, and a virus.
> 
> I have insomnia and I have read that not getting a good night's sleep can make you gain weight. It doesn't seem fair. All that tossing and turning should burn calories!



To be honest if I am without the thyroid meds my body can convert, I balloon, tried repeatedly with the synthetic levothyroxin, no go, a Dr suggest a genetic test and it turns out I can't convert it, the natural one, made from pig's thyroid, works like a charm and if I adjust my diet to "thyroid friendly", totally fine. I had to give up being vegetarian, because most vegetarian options are full of options that are really bad for the thyroid, mine is auto immune (Hashimoto's) and apparently that is linked to the gluten intolerance (also autoimmune) I want to avoid having more autoimmune issues, so being extra careful. The bummer is that most glutenfree food is full with soy. As somebody who absolutely loves pizza, pasta and bread, I sometimes act like Pavlow's dog when I smell fresh bread, going for a meal is a real problem, especially since a lot of restaurants don't understand the cross contamination.
But you know another thing that really supports the thyroid is coconut oil (cold pressed, organic) and does help with weight loss. As daft as it sounds, it depends less on the calories I eat and more on what I eat, however before my thyroid was adjusted (you would not believe the before and after, I felt 10 years younger, more energetic and asked if they are giving me drugs because I feel like I am on such a high), I used MyPlate a lot and found out that I was often not eating enough, basically making my body think it needs to preserve calories. Never eat less than 500 calories than you burn (you burn 2000, you need to take in at least 1500 to avoid the "energy saving mode" and the metabolism slowing down), over time I found out that some foods seem to work better for me than others, and that with some things I really don't need to count calories. I totally miss soy and tofu, it was a staple of my diet, still not very keen on meat (won't even go near pork, the smell alone grosses me out), I love red wine, but cut that out (too many histamines, same with parmesan and most hard cheeses, stuff I also love) and I do eat a lot of natural yoghurts now (found a few they don't bulk up with gluten, that stuff is in everything) and drink kefir, a fermented milk drink, at least 3 times a week to help building and maintaining healthy gut bacteria.
My medical friends recently shared a research project where they found out that artificial sweetners and ready meals tend to destroy healthy gut bacteria, which can cause massive weight gain. I always thought that whole leaky gut stuff is just a scare story, over the holidays and with the whole stress with dad passing away, my diet totally slipped, as a result, I felt rotten, my skin reacted more, asthma (usually it doesn't bother me unless I am near mold, flowering hazelnut trees or parrots) raises it's head again. I am totally back on the healthy eating wagon and I noticed my urges have totally changed. Instead of craving sweet, salty and starchy, I am craving cilantro (coriander leaves) and eat them by the bushel, I think I could do much worse diet wise.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I have insomnia and I have read that not getting a good night's sleep can make you gain weight. It doesn't seem fair. *All that tossing and turning should burn calories!*


This isn't funny… but it's funny!   

But seriously, I do empathize. I had terrible insomnia a few years ago, and it drove me up a wall. It turned out that it was my doctor's fault. She had put me on too strong a dose of thyroid medicine. When she eventually dropped the dosage down, I started sleeping better. (She isn't my doctor any more!) But until it got figured out, I was purely miserable. I kept thinking it was my fault.


----------



## Gabs007

ElainePG said:


> This isn't funny… but it's funny!
> 
> But seriously, I do empathize. I had terrible insomnia a few years ago, and it drove me up a wall. It turned out that it was my doctor's fault. She had put me on too strong a dose of thyroid medicine. When she eventually dropped the dosage down, I started sleeping better. (She isn't my doctor any more!) But until it got figured out, I was purely miserable. I kept thinking it was my fault.



You can't be British, here they assured my my thyroid is totally fine and normal despite only having 10% due to a previous thyrectomy (had a tumor that luckily was benign) everywhere in the world getting meds was not a problem, in the UK, they just went "Oh your TSH and T4 is normal, you should be fine" - left the country, had a check abroad (Drs did sommersaults backwards, checked antibodies) let's say the Drs abroad were NOT impressed, sent a really blunt letter, all of a sudden the GP decided it might be better if I see a specialist...

Because thyroid tends to happen at a disproportional high rate to women, it is so often ignored or brushed aside


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Gabs007 said:


> To be honest if I am without the thyroid meds my body can convert, I balloon, tried repeatedly with the synthetic levothyroxin, no go, a Dr suggest a genetic test and it turns out I can't convert it, the natural one, made from pig's thyroid, works like a charm and if I adjust my diet to "thyroid friendly", totally fine. I had to give up being vegetarian, because most vegetarian options are full of options that are really bad for the thyroid, mine is auto immune (Hashimoto's) and apparently that is linked to the gluten intolerance (also autoimmune) I want to avoid having more autoimmune issues, so being extra careful. The bummer is that most glutenfree food is full with soy. As somebody who absolutely loves pizza, pasta and bread, I sometimes act like Pavlow's dog when I smell fresh bread, going for a meal is a real problem, especially since a lot of restaurants don't understand the cross contamination.
> But you know another thing that really supports the thyroid is coconut oil (cold pressed, organic) and does help with weight loss. As daft as it sounds, it depends less on the calories I eat and more on what I eat, however before my thyroid was adjusted (you would not believe the before and after, I felt 10 years younger, more energetic and asked if they are giving me drugs because I feel like I am on such a high), I used MyPlate a lot and found out that I was often not eating enough, basically making my body think it needs to preserve calories. Never eat less than 500 calories than you burn (you burn 2000, you need to take in at least 1500 to avoid the "energy saving mode" and the metabolism slowing down), over time I found out that some foods seem to work better for me than others, and that with some things I really don't need to count calories. I totally miss soy and tofu, it was a staple of my diet, still not very keen on meat (won't even go near pork, the smell alone grosses me out), I love red wine, but cut that out (too many histamines, same with parmesan and most hard cheeses, stuff I also love) and I do eat a lot of natural yoghurts now (found a few they don't bulk up with gluten, that stuff is in everything) and drink kefir, a fermented milk drink, at least 3 times a week to help building and maintaining healthy gut bacteria.
> My medical friends recently shared a research project where they found out that artificial sweetners and ready meals tend to destroy healthy gut bacteria, which can cause massive weight gain. I always thought that whole leaky gut stuff is just a scare story, over the holidays and with the whole stress with dad passing away, my diet totally slipped, as a result, I felt rotten, my skin reacted more, asthma (usually it doesn't bother me unless I am near mold, flowering hazelnut trees or parrots) raises it's head again. I am totally back on the healthy eating wagon and I noticed my urges have totally changed. Instead of craving sweet, salty and starchy, I am craving cilantro (coriander leaves) and eat them by the bushel, I think I could do much worse diet wise.


curious what siurces you may recommend for thyroid-supportive diet? hypothyroidism, I assume? OK PM me if more appropriate. tia.


----------



## Gabs007

Jbizzybeetle said:


> curious what siurces you may recommend for thyroid-supportive diet? hypothyroidism, I assume? OK PM me if more appropriate. tia.



I was given a massive sheet by Dr Jordan Geller, yes it is Hashimoto's (autoimmune) resulting in total hypothyroidism, basically anything from the cabbage family needs to be steamed, no soy, avoiding to take the meds with any D3 supplement, hormones or dairy products (2 to 3 hours in between)

I think there is a blog out there hypothyroidmom or something like that, which also has plenty diet recommendations


----------



## whateve

Gabs007 said:


> To be honest if I am without the thyroid meds my body can convert, I balloon, tried repeatedly with the synthetic levothyroxin, no go, a Dr suggest a genetic test and it turns out I can't convert it, the natural one, made from pig's thyroid, works like a charm and if I adjust my diet to "thyroid friendly", totally fine. I had to give up being vegetarian, because most vegetarian options are full of options that are really bad for the thyroid, mine is auto immune (Hashimoto's) and apparently that is linked to the gluten intolerance (also autoimmune) I want to avoid having more autoimmune issues, so being extra careful. The bummer is that most glutenfree food is full with soy. As somebody who absolutely loves pizza, pasta and bread, I sometimes act like Pavlow's dog when I smell fresh bread, going for a meal is a real problem, especially since a lot of restaurants don't understand the cross contamination.
> But you know another thing that really supports the thyroid is coconut oil (cold pressed, organic) and does help with weight loss. As daft as it sounds, it depends less on the calories I eat and more on what I eat, however before my thyroid was adjusted (you would not believe the before and after, I felt 10 years younger, more energetic and asked if they are giving me drugs because I feel like I am on such a high), I used MyPlate a lot and found out that I was often not eating enough, basically making my body think it needs to preserve calories. Never eat less than 500 calories than you burn (you burn 2000, you need to take in at least 1500 to avoid the "energy saving mode" and the metabolism slowing down), over time I found out that some foods seem to work better for me than others, and that with some things I really don't need to count calories. I totally miss soy and tofu, it was a staple of my diet, still not very keen on meat (won't even go near pork, the smell alone grosses me out), I love red wine, but cut that out (too many histamines, same with parmesan and most hard cheeses, stuff I also love) and I do eat a lot of natural yoghurts now (found a few they don't bulk up with gluten, that stuff is in everything) and drink kefir, a fermented milk drink, at least 3 times a week to help building and maintaining healthy gut bacteria.
> My medical friends recently shared a research project where they found out that artificial sweetners and ready meals tend to destroy healthy gut bacteria, which can cause massive weight gain. I always thought that whole leaky gut stuff is just a scare story, over the holidays and with the whole stress with dad passing away, my diet totally slipped, as a result, I felt rotten, my skin reacted more, asthma (usually it doesn't bother me unless I am near mold, flowering hazelnut trees or parrots) raises it's head again. I am totally back on the healthy eating wagon and I noticed my urges have totally changed. Instead of craving sweet, salty and starchy, I am craving cilantro (coriander leaves) and eat them by the bushel, I think I could do much worse diet wise.


My mom and sister both took the artificial thyroid. I don't know what caused my sister's problem but she is still overweight. My mom had to have her thyroid removed. When she was a child, they thought sunlamp treatments were good for her and both she and her sister ended up with enlarged thyroids but not cancer.

Many years ago when I had problems with my period, a doctor put me on thyroid (probably synthetic) without even testing my thyroid. I got worse. I got irritable and tired. When I went off the thyroid I got better. I think that in my case, the presence of the synthetic drug convinced my thyroid to stop producing. I do get weird reactions to things. I wonder if I had had the natural version if my experience would have been different.

I've had my body go into energy saving mode many times. I've got a small frame so if I eat as much as 2000 calories a day I'll gain weight. 

I never use artificial sweeteners. My doctor told me that your body still thinks it is getting sugar. I generally only drink water. I don't eat much processed foods. I don't usually crave salty snacks. My weakness is chocolate. I can't drink red wine - it makes my legs hurt.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Mulberrygal said:


> I have a question for all of you that analysis how often you use each bag or colour.
> Where do you make a record of it? Is it something you'll jot down somewhere and transfer later or do you keep a daily record on a tablet or desktop?
> Also how do you analysis it out?



I've been tracking via Google spreadsheets. I have a sheet where I am tracking a few different things ; two of them are bag related, where one is my inventory and the second is the tracker. I have columns with the date, bag, bag color, and occasion, and right now the bags and bag colors are exporting into two pie charts.

I was able to modify the pie chart so that each bag's slice roughly matches the color of the bag. Haven't had a chance to do that yet for the two most recent editions but I like this visual for seeing what I've been using this year!


----------



## dcooney4

ohmisseevee said:


> I've been tracking via Google spreadsheets. I have a sheet where I am tracking a few different things ; two of them are bag related, where one is my inventory and the second is the tracker. I have columns with the date, bag, bag color, and occasion, and right now the bags and bag colors are exporting into two pie charts.
> 
> I was able to modify the pie chart so that each bag's slice roughly matches the color of the bag. Haven't had a chance to do that yet for the two most recent editions but I like this visual for seeing what I've been using this year!


Very cool!


----------



## More bags

Mulberrygal said:


> I have a question for all of you that analysis how often you use each bag or colour.
> Where do you make a record of it? Is it something you'll jot down somewhere and transfer later or do you keep a daily record on a tablet or desktop?
> Also how do you analysis it out?





whateve said:


> I keep track of it on a spreadsheet I was already using to track my collection. When I buy something bag related I record the item and the amount on a spreadsheet. That spreadsheet keeps track of my purchases over time, but only the bags and SLGs that are currently in my collection are on a "purse inventory" spreadsheet. I added monthly columns and just record the wears of each bag there. I haven't done the same with SLGS. At the end of the year, I tallied all the monthly columns and then made a list from most worn to least worn.


Similar to @whateve, I use a spreadsheet on my iPad. I have monthly columns and record the wears on a daily basis. The spreadsheet has a total column, so I can see my total wear for each bag on a continuous basis, for the current calendar year, previous years and a total for as long as I have been tracking wears (since 2014). I also update a most to least worn list lower on the same page below the original list.
Other columns include purchase price, a calculated cost per wear (for as long as you’ve been tracking stats), size, colour, type of bag (tote, clutch, crossbody, shoulder, top handle, etc), occasions (work, weekend, evening, travel, etc), a love it column (score out of 5) a use it column (score out of 5), total score adds love it and use it for a max total of 10. Bags I love and use frequently score high marks (10). If I am meh on the love scale and low on the use scale, they won’t stay in my collection long. I can acknowledge a vintage snakeskin clutch hand me down from my MIL gets a 5 for love and a 2 for uses = 7 and still has a place in my bag wardrobe, it’s the lowest score currently. I also total up the purchase prices for a total value of the list for the start of the year, adds, exits and end of year value. Very scary! 

My goal is to have a well edited collection of bags that work for my lifestyle, that I love and use regularly. I hope it helps.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Very cool!


+1 @ohmisseevee


----------



## Vintage Leather

papertiger said:


> I had a surreal shopping day. Took Evie and Double Sens to run errands.
> 
> First stop. I bought a cheap mascara a couple of weeks ago and opened Monday morning. Nothing, apart from big, dry flakes that fell on my cheeks so I went to change it. It took 2 hours "we don't change makeup madam". Finally I think they got the picture I wasn't going anywhere until someone did. I exchanged (for a different) mascara.
> 
> Went to Hennes Home and bought a little cushion and cushion cover. I took a picture of the cover before Christmas to think about it.  I couldn't find the cover in the shop. It took SA 30 mins to locate one...in the basement. Apparently they didn't fit with the new season's theme and they weren't in the sale so they had to be put away.
> 
> Then tea with a huge ice-cream sundae with DH. Only took another 30 mins to be served.
> 
> While I'd been changing my mascara DH had bought me a Ralph Lauren Polo 'Russia' T-shirt. I know I've bought slim fit men''s tees before (better fit for me than women's) but it seems slightly curious. Look forward to the styling challenge.
> 
> Pic from archive


Sounds like a frustrating day!  

If the new mascara doesn't work out for you, or after you use it up - the best mascara ever is Besame's cake mascara.  Besame Cosmetics focuses on vintage repro makeup, and their mascara is based on the 1920s block of mascara that you mix with water and apply with a brush.  It also makes a good liner, it lasts forever.  Because you clean the brush in between, and it's not stored in the mascara, it doesn't become an icky breeding ground of bacteria.
https://besamecosmetics.com/products/black-cake-mascara


----------



## More bags

Mulberrygal said:


> This is amazing, awesome post  I can relate to everything you've said here. I particularly love* "Continue to put perceived wants on a 30 Day Delayed Gratification List"* I've never come across this before. Can you tell me more? It sounds just what I need.
> 
> I admire you so much for deciding on 10 bags and sticking to it. I'd really like to do the same, I've thought for some time 10 would be an ideal workable collection for me. I'm down to 20 at the moment but there's 8 that I don't use and I know have to go. Like you I've reduced my collection down considerably, more for less works much better.............I  still need to make that last leap and move a few more on. Sometimes I just think I'll bundle them up and off to consignment. I'm so fed up with the whole selling malarkey, at least it's ensuring I only buy keepers now.


I’m not the person you quoted, here are my thoughts with regards to “continue to put perceived wants on a 30 Day Delayed Gratification List,” I think of things 1) I need to replace (a no longer white t shirt), 2) a certain category of item I would like to purchase, need to research and haven’t decided on a particular brand/model (ex. white sneakers) and mostly I started using this list for 3) things I see in person, on someone else or online that make me think I.must.have.it.now (it makes my heart go ). I add the date, the item with as many specifics as possible (size, colour, price). It’s truly my way of enforcing a cooling off period. Sometimes I forget about the item and sometimes I keep adding the item if I think about it on another day. The third category are wants and over time I can see many are just fleeting, so “perceived wants”.
I hope it helps!


----------



## msd_bags

Just want to post my bag for the day. I’m surprised that I felt like changing bags today when I just changed to an equally nice bag yesterday.  I’ve not been good at rotation in December!
This is my Massaccesi Angelica in flat calf leather.


----------



## mochiblure

Very sleek look - love the monochromatic simplicity, so chic!


msd_bags said:


> Just want to post my bag for the day. I’m surprised that I felt like changing bags today when I just changed to an equally nice bag yesterday.  I’ve not been good at rotation in December!
> This is my Massaccesi Angelica in flat calf leather.
> View attachment 4644400


----------



## msd_bags

mochiblure said:


> Very sleek look - love the monochromatic simplicity, so chic!


Thanks dear!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Hey everyone. Just darting back in to say “Hi”

I’ve been having a blast carrying my new YSL Lou camera bag. I’m soooo glad I got it. The functionality is perfect and the styling is sporty enough to wear with my most casual clothes yet, I can still wear it to cocktails.   I always thought I would like a camera bag but never pulled the trigger.  This is a shape I’ll definitely want to make more of a presence in my collection in the future. 

_Have any of you been pleasantly surprised by a “new to you” shape or feature in a new bag? _

I’ve also done a pretty good job rotating in some of my most favorite yet least worn bags. I’ve worn my red Chanel jumbo, silver Diorama, and gold Chanel Boy this month.   I just need to make sure I get my grey C jumbo & cream and gold Diorama out to play before month end and I’ll be well on the way to achieving my wear goal this year.

_What is everyone else carrying today?_


----------



## doni

Sparkletastic said:


> _What is everyone else carrying today?_



Well done to you.

I am carrying my Hermes Plume in rouge H. Looking back, I think I have managed to wear almost every bag I own this last month bar the more summery ones...

When I think now of the ones I have not, I visualize the Celine tricolor Trio (sleeps in its box, so I don't see it and forget its existence, note to self, increase visibility), a couple of Chanels (which I use more for evening and I have been mostly sick this month so it doesn't count), and a few clutches which again they are either hidden or more evening (or both) and, lets face it, I just have too many clutches...

I have also managed to rotate more often the cold weather coats. Sometimes at this time of the year I am just too lazy and just grab the Moncler from a wall hanger day-in day-out instead of going for other coats, take them out of their coat covers, button them up properly when hanging them back... I have moved a couple of the coats to the wardrobe in my room so I see them more and that seems to work (visibility again).

That said, we are still in January and I am already considering a new (to me) bag . In my defense, it is something that I have been eyeing for a while and that is quite rare. The question is, if that comes in, what will leave?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> I had a surreal shopping day. Took Evie and Double Sens to run errands.
> 
> First stop. I bought a cheap mascara a couple of weeks ago and opened Monday morning. Nothing, apart from big, dry flakes that fell on my cheeks so I went to change it. It took 2 hours "we don't change makeup madam". Finally I think they got the picture I wasn't going anywhere until someone did. I exchanged (for a different) mascara.



I feel for you about the make-up complaint experience. Shops can be so unhelpful! A while ago I ordered an eyeliner from an online store. It arrived strangely dry and was unusable for me. Complained to the store and got: "you tried it, we won´t change it!" It wasn´t expensive, but this reply made me angry. So I contacted L´Oreal direcly. Nice phone service, was asked to send it in, had a phone call saying they couldn´t find any fault in the product, but if it did not work for me there must be a hidden fault. A while later I received a charming little package containing two different eye liners (which work perfctly for me!), make-up remover and an eye shadow pallette. That´s customer loyalty!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

doni said:


> Well done to you.
> 
> I am carrying my Hermes Plume in rouge H. Looking back, I think I have managed to wear almost every bag I own this last month bar the more summery ones...
> 
> When I think now of the ones I have not, I visualize the Celine tricolor Trio (sleeps in its box, so I don't see it and forget its existence, note to self, increase visibility), a couple of Chanels (which I use more for evening and I have been mostly sick this month so it doesn't count), and a few clutches which again they are either hidden or more evening (or both) and, lets face it, I just have too many clutches...
> 
> I have also managed to rotate more often the cold weather coats. Sometimes at this time of the year I am just too lazy and just grab the Moncler from a wall hanger day-in day-out instead of going for other coats, take them out of their coat covers, button them up properly when hanging them back... I have moved a couple of the coats to the wardrobe in my room so I see them more and that seems to work (visibility again).





I´m wearing my beloved every day bag- a vintage Jaguar buffalo leather number that fits everything but my kitchen sink. 



About the winter coats I do relate! Mine aren´t designer, only vintage, but there are quite a few and I tend to be too lazy to put on the ones that aren´t right there on the coat rack, so the front one, a 70ies black wool number with a huge furry collar usually is my choice.


----------



## Rhl2987

papertiger said:


> Oh your poor DH, that sounds so awful


The one positive side to this is that he had to start cooking for himself at a young age and all through college as well. He is a wonderful cook and cooks for us, even though he's the one working full time right now. He is also a picky eater, so it's better that way. I could eat scrambled eggs and spinach every night! But, ever since we started dating I've always been aggressive about his allergies. He is very laid-back and will sometimes not even tell waiters about his severe allergies, so I do it for him or push him to do it. No need to have accidental incidents. He's had his esophagus blocked with food (sometimes resulting in emergency endoscopies), allergic reactions at weddings to cheese and shrimp coming into contact with his food. You name it. Anyway, now that he's a Dad we have to be extra cautious so my daughter has a Dad for a longtime to come!


----------



## Rhl2987

@Mulberrygal, I didn't want to, but I went for a short walk outside yesterday in keeping the commitment I made to you here! I also went to yoga at 5:30 am. It just creates a whole different outlook on my day when I can do yoga in the morning. 

I'm surprised, but really shouldn't be, about how many women struggle with thyroid issues. A close friend of mine has 4 women in her family and 3 of them struggled with thyroid issues while trying to conceive, went on medication, and were able to get pregnant. I believe she has thyroid issues as well, but that has not helped her to get pregnant, unfortunately.


----------



## Rhl2987

More bags said:


> I’m not the person you quoted, here are my thoughts with regards to “continue to put perceived wants on a 30 Day Delayed Gratification List,” I think of things 1) I need to replace (a no longer white t shirt), 2) a certain category of item I would like to purchase, need to research and haven’t decided on a particular brand/model (ex. white sneakers) and mostly I started using this list for 3) things I see in person, on someone else or online that make me think I.must.have.it.now (it makes my heart go ). I add the date, the item with as many specifics as possible (size, colour, price). It’s truly my way of enforcing a cooling off period. Sometimes I forget about the item and sometimes I keep adding the item if I think about it on another day. The third category are wants and over time I can see many are just fleeting, so “perceived wants”.
> I hope it helps!


For white sneakers, I love my newly purchased Golden Goose from the sale timeframe in December. I also have Common Projects, which I like but do not love. Were I to ever need a new pair, I would look into Veja.

I like your strategy. I'm heading to the mall today to visit one item I'm lusting after and just perusing Chanel as well. Would you strategy be to see what you like, but add it all to a list and then revisit regularly to see if (in one month's time), it still makes your heart happy enough to purchase?


----------



## Rhl2987

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m wearing my beloved every day bag- a vintage Jaguar buffalo leather number that fits everything but my kitchen sink.
> View attachment 4644566
> 
> 
> About the winter coats I do relate! Mine aren´t designer, only vintage, but there are quite a few and I tend to be too lazy to put on the ones that aren´t right there on the coat rack, so the front one, a 70ies black wool number with a huge furry collar usually is my choice.


That is an amazing bag! Is that large enough for travel or mostly for daily use?

I love vintage! Mostly getting into vintage Chanel jackets right now. What is it about vintage that you love? Quality, construction, material, style?


----------



## Rhl2987

doni said:


> That said, we are still in January and I am already considering a new (to me) bag . In my defense, it is something that I have been eyeing for a while and that is quite rare. The question is, if that comes in, what will leave?


Interested to hear what you are considering! Are there any bags in your collection that are among your least favorite and least used that you could consider?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Like a virgin...  
High time to actually wear some of my beloved bags! 
This one - YSL from the Tom Ford era, about 2001- has been sitting in its dust bag for almost a year since I bought it pre-loved from a lady who said she never wore it. 
We´ll be going on a short trip to Paris in February and the bag will get to see the light! I must admit I´m a bit nervous about actually using something this immaculate.... 


But it´s a bag- made to be worn!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Rhl2987 said:


> That is an amazing bag! Is that large enough for travel or mostly for daily use?
> 
> I love vintage! Mostly getting into vintage Chanel jackets right now. What is it about vintage that you love? Quality, construction, material, style?



Aww, thank-you! To me the bag is a daily handbag, other- minimalistic-  people might call it a small week-ender... it´s 33 cms wide, 27 cms high and 20 cms deep. Amazing quality as it doesn´t mind the slightest bit to be worn every day (for years by me and wasn´t new when I got it) without any servicing. I´m hopeless about all the stuff I carry around and this bag certainly holds 3.5 Kilos all the time. 

Vintage Chanel sounds like a dream to me. 
My vintage clothes are much more humble- off the rack or home-made. Buying vintage I get high quality and great construction at a very low price. In the 40ies, 50ies, 60ies clothes were made to last from good materials and with focus on craftmanship. The styles were feminine and body flattering. 
Most of my 70ies clothes are simple off the rack stuff, industrially made synthetics, mostly floral full length dresses I wear every day in summer. 

Vintage clothes generally fit me better than anything I try on in the shops nowadays- and if they don´t fit I can simply alter them as there are seam allowances and seams/fabrics that survive unpicking and re-doing. 

Actually I love the altering bit. It´s story-time to me when I get an old dress for example (mostly I buy from the lowest end of the price range and don´t mind a dress having issues or being in need of a cleaning) and sit down to inspect it and then alter it to fit. Usually I find lots of traces of former altering jobs, seams in different stitches and colours of thread, darts removed, hems taken up or down...  and I read them as the story of the dress´ life, trying to get back to the original shape while adding or deducting. 

Especially winter coats are items I always buy vintage. I am a bit of a snob when it comes to quality, but on a tight budget. So what can you get for let´s say 30 Euro? In the modern shops it would be a rag, on the pre-loved market it for example was my black pure virgin wool early 70ies fitted coat with the stunning furry collar...


----------



## ElainePG

ohmisseevee said:


> I've been tracking via Google spreadsheets. I have a sheet where I am tracking a few different things ; two of them are bag related, where one is my inventory and the second is the tracker. I have columns with the date, bag, bag color, and occasion, and right now the bags and bag colors are exporting into two pie charts.
> 
> I was able to modify the pie chart so that each bag's slice roughly matches the color of the bag. Haven't had a chance to do that yet for the two most recent editions but I like this visual for seeing what I've been using this year!


Love the pie chart!


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> I’m not the person you quoted, here are my thoughts with regards to “continue to put perceived wants on a 30 Day Delayed Gratification List,” I think of things 1) I need to replace (a no longer white t shirt), 2) a certain category of item I would like to purchase, need to research and haven’t decided on a particular brand/model (ex. white sneakers) and mostly I started using this list for 3) things I see in person, on someone else or online that make me think I.must.have.it.now (it makes my heart go ). I add the date, the item with as many specifics as possible (size, colour, price). It’s truly my way of enforcing a cooling off period. Sometimes I forget about the item and sometimes I keep adding the item if I think about it on another day. The third category are wants and over time I can see many are just fleeting, so “perceived wants”.
> I hope it helps!


This is a great system!


----------



## ElainePG

Vintage Leather said:


> Sounds like a frustrating day!
> 
> If the new mascara doesn't work out for you, or after you use it up - the best mascara ever is Besame's cake mascara.  Besame Cosmetics focuses on vintage repro makeup, and their mascara is based on the 1920s block of mascara that you mix with water and apply with a brush.  It also makes a good liner, it lasts forever.  Because you clean the brush in between, and it's not stored in the mascara, it doesn't become an icky breeding ground of bacteria.
> https://besamecosmetics.com/products/black-cake-mascara


Love this! I may have to try it, just for nostalgia sake. When I was a little girl, my mother used Maybelline cake mascara on special occasions. I've never tried it (by the time I got to the point where I was using mascara, I bought it in tubes) but this brought me back MANY years.

Is the brush easy to work with? It looks small, but I suppose it has to be for it to fit in the box. How do you wash it between uses… just water, or an eye makeup remover? And how easy is it to remove the mascara at the end of the day?


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> Just want to post my bag for the day. I’m surprised that I felt like changing bags today when I just changed to an equally nice bag yesterday.  I’ve not been good at rotation in December!
> This is my Massaccesi Angelica in flat calf leather.
> View attachment 4644400


You look very sophisticated in all black today, MSD!


----------



## FizzyWater

cowgirlsboots said:


> Aww, thank-you! To me the bag is a daily handbag, other- minimalistic-  people might call it a small week-ender... it´s 33 cms wide, 27 cms high and 20 cms deep. Amazing quality as it doesn´t mind the slightest bit to be worn every day (for years by me and wasn´t new when I got it) without any servicing. I´m hopeless about all the stuff I carry around and this bag certainly holds 3.5 Kilos all the time.
> 
> Vintage Chanel sounds like a dream to me.
> My vintage clothes are much more humble- off the rack or home-made. Buying vintage I get high quality and great construction at a very low price. In the 40ies, 50ies, 60ies clothes were made to last from good materials and with focus on craftmanship. The styles were feminine and body flattering.
> Most of my 70ies clothes are simple off the rack stuff, industrially made synthetics, mostly floral full length dresses I wear every day in summer.
> 
> Vintage clothes generally fit me better than anything I try on in the shops nowadays- and if they don´t fit I can simply alter them as there are seam allowances and seams/fabrics that survive unpicking and re-doing.
> 
> Actually I love the altering bit. It´s story-time to me when I get an old dress for example (mostly I buy from the lowest end of the price range and don´t mind a dress having issues or being in need of a cleaning) and sit down to inspect it and then alter it to fit. Usually I find lots of traces of former altering jobs, seams in different stitches and colours of thread, darts removed, hems taken up or down...  and I read them as the story of the dress´ life, trying to get back to the original shape while adding or deducting.
> 
> Especially winter coats are items I always buy vintage. I am a bit of a snob when it comes to quality, but on a tight budget. So what can you get for let´s say 30 Euro? In the modern shops it would be a rag, on the pre-loved market it for example was my black pure virgin wool early 70ies fitted coat with the stunning furry collar...



Ah, your aesthetic sounds lovely!  You might find https://vintagevixon.blogspot.com/ amusing.  She runs a vintage clothing store and remakes pieces to please herself.  She is very much NOT a minimalist, but sometimes I think I'd like to grow up to be her.  (Sometimes I find her tone irritating, but that's true for me sometimes of anyone with a distinct, confident voice.)

My aesthetic is a bit more structured, both because I'm a child of the 80s and because if I don't start out excruciatingly tailored I look like a ragged mess by 3pm.  

Your 70s coat reminds me of a favorite coat of the past.  Plum wool, perfectly fitted through the torso and flaring out almost ankle-length, double-breasted with ornate black buttons and black fake fur cuffs and collar.  I knew I had to have it when I took it off the charity shop rack and my grandmother, my mother, and I (with usually very different opinions) all sighed in unison...


----------



## Vintage Leather

ElainePG said:


> Love this! I may have to try it, just for nostalgia sake. When I was a little girl, my mother used Maybelline cake mascara on special occasions. I've never tried it (by the time I got to the point where I was using mascara, I bought it in tubes) but this brought me back MANY years.
> 
> Is the brush easy to work with? It looks small, but I suppose it has to be for it to fit in the box. How do you wash it between uses… just water, or an eye makeup remover? And how easy is it to remove the mascara at the end of the day?



Basically, you add a "pearl of water" (a drop about 7 mm) to the top, and swish your brush back and forth 20 times or so, until the brush is coated.  The company sells a separate brush, if the little 3" brush is just too little (I know a few people who complain about it).
I usually use water after each use, and once a week when I clean all my brushes, do the eye-makeup remover.  It comes off easily.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Like a virgin...
> High time to actually wear some of my beloved bags!
> This one - YSL from the Tom Ford era, about 2001- has been sitting in its dust bag for almost a year since I bought it pre-loved from a lady who said she never wore it.
> We´ll be going on a short trip to Paris in February and the bag will get to see the light! I must admit I´m a bit nervous about actually using something this immaculate....
> View attachment 4644586
> 
> But it´s a bag- made to be worn!


This is an amazing bag!


----------



## papertiger

Vintage Leather said:


> Sounds like a frustrating day!
> 
> If the new mascara doesn't work out for you, or after you use it up - the best mascara ever is Besame's cake mascara.  Besame Cosmetics focuses on vintage repro makeup, and their mascara is based on the 1920s block of mascara that you mix with water and apply with a brush.  It also makes a good liner, it lasts forever.  Because you clean the brush in between, and it's not stored in the mascara, it doesn't become an icky breeding ground of bacteria.
> https://besamecosmetics.com/products/black-cake-mascara





cowgirlsboots said:


> I feel for you about the make-up complaint experience. Shops can be so unhelpful! A while ago I ordered an eyeliner from an online store. It arrived strangely dry and was unusable for me. Complained to the store and got: "you tried it, we won´t change it!" It wasn´t expensive, but this reply made me angry. So I contacted L´Oreal direcly. Nice phone service, was asked to send it in, had a phone call saying they couldn´t find any fault in the product, but if it did not work for me there must be a hidden fault. A while later I received a charming little package containing two different eye liners (which work perfctly for me!), make-up remover and an eye shadow pallette. That´s customer loyalty!



Thanks so much. I will check out everyone"s recommendations in due course

Meanwhile, the AI microbots have invaded my mobile screen as I'm trying to write with adverts on mascara, cleanser etc. Er...That's not so welcome.

I'm really glad it worked out for you in the end, but wow what we have to through.


----------



## dcooney4

I don’t remember who said it but it really resonated that having bags the same size and color really interferes with a bags usage. I realized also due to my daughter that I wear a lot of less expensive bags that are very similar to the better made bags. So this month I have started working on that. Now that I have found a way to wear my beautiful Oxblood mulberry more I have sold off a Port Sutton bag. I have a couple more things like this . Though one are between two contemporary metallic bags. Unfortunately that hasn’t gone yet.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Just want to post my bag for the day. I’m surprised that I felt like changing bags today when I just changed to an equally nice bag yesterday.  I’ve not been good at rotation in December!
> This is my Massaccesi Angelica in flat calf leather.
> View attachment 4644400


Love the whole look.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> Hey everyone. Just darting back in to say “Hi”
> 
> I’ve been having a blast carrying my new YSL Lou camera bag. I’m soooo glad I got it. The functionality is perfect and the styling is sporty enough to wear with my most casual clothes yet, I can still wear it to cocktails.   I always thought I would like a camera bag but never pulled the trigger.  This is a shape I’ll definitely want to make more of a presence in my collection in the future.
> 
> _Have any of you been pleasantly surprised by a “new to you” shape or feature in a new bag? _
> 
> I’ve also done a pretty good job rotating in some of my most favorite yet least worn bags. I’ve worn my red Chanel jumbo, silver Diorama, and gold Chanel Boy this month.   I just need to make sure I get my grey C jumbo & cream and gold Diorama out to play before month end and I’ll be well on the way to achieving my wear goal this year.
> 
> _What is everyone else carrying today?_


So. Ice to hear from you and I’m thrilled you’re enjoying the YSL! I'm traveling today, so carrying my LC LP Neo with my Pico inside -


Now that we’ve arrived - I have to express a bit of annoyance with the LC. This has never happened before but when it went through the X-ray machine and came out the other end - all the little stuff I had in the little pocket spilled out. I had the “Oh $hit” face on as I scrabbled around to pick it up. Not happy. There’s a new Tumi shop open in the airport, and as we walked by I thought I might be stopping by. I really like the LC - it’s so light and flexible - but that pocket has always been an issue for me.  
Why is it even there - it’s so small, it’s wide open, it’s basically useless (as was proved today)? 
Now that we’ve arrived, had lunch, and DH is off to play a quick round of golf, I’m out with the Pico and headed to Ferragamo to check out the mini Studio!
And maybe another lightweight travel bag... 
(the LC just whimpered)


----------



## More bags

msd_bags said:


> Just want to post my bag for the day. I’m surprised that I felt like changing bags today when I just changed to an equally nice bag yesterday.  I’ve not been good at rotation in December!
> This is my Massaccesi Angelica in flat calf leather.
> View attachment 4644400


Beautiful bag and outfit pic - you look lovely!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Aww, thank-you! To me the bag is a daily handbag, other- minimalistic-  people might call it a small week-ender... it´s 33 cms wide, 27 cms high and 20 cms deep. Amazing quality as it doesn´t mind the slightest bit to be worn every day (for years by me and wasn´t new when I got it) without any servicing. I´m hopeless about all the stuff I carry around and this bag certainly holds 3.5 Kilos all the time.
> 
> Vintage Chanel sounds like a dream to me.
> My vintage clothes are much more humble- off the rack or home-made. Buying vintage I get high quality and great construction at a very low price. In the 40ies, 50ies, 60ies clothes were made to last from good materials and with focus on craftmanship. The styles were feminine and body flattering.
> Most of my 70ies clothes are simple off the rack stuff, industrially made synthetics, mostly floral full length dresses I wear every day in summer.
> 
> Vintage clothes generally fit me better than anything I try on in the shops nowadays- and if they don´t fit I can simply alter them as there are seam allowances and seams/fabrics that survive unpicking and re-doing.
> 
> Actually I love the altering bit. It´s story-time to me when I get an old dress for example (mostly I buy from the lowest end of the price range and don´t mind a dress having issues or being in need of a cleaning) and sit down to inspect it and then alter it to fit. Usually I find lots of traces of former altering jobs, seams in different stitches and colours of thread, darts removed, hems taken up or down...  and I read them as the story of the dress´ life, trying to get back to the original shape while adding or deducting.
> 
> Especially winter coats are items I always buy vintage. I am a bit of a snob when it comes to quality, but on a tight budget. So what can you get for let´s say 30 Euro? In the modern shops it would be a rag, on the pre-loved market it for example was my black pure virgin wool early 70ies fitted coat with the stunning furry collar...


I wish I had your sewing skills.


----------



## CoachMaven

papertiger said:


> I'm picturing a sea of DHs sitting alone in the cinema.
> 
> Bought some Lancome cleanser and used it last night  I'm not so familiar with their products, it just happened to have great reviews and I was out of my usual. I will certainly be looking at that brand in the future.
> 
> I'm reluctant to spend too much money on mascara anymore, I don't find the price equates with quality. The one I swapped was Rimmel (waterproof) and I'm sure I've bought it before and had no problems but the one before that went into the bin was Estee Lauder and would have been 4 x the price bought alone. The one before that wasn't great either (No7 - mid price). Happy with the £5.99 one I bought yesterday now.
> 
> Sorry everyone for boring you with mascara but it's the only makeup I always wear everyday. I'm quite fair and I look like a 12 y o kid without it. Sometimes it's the details in life that underline how the big stuff is going.


I have found it isn't always the formula of the mascara but the wand the brand uses that makes it better. I've tried so many over the years and have a cheap version (CoverGirl Supersize) and a more expensive one (Tarte Maneater) that I love. I still try others often, I get them almost monthly in my Ipsy subscription, and these two by far exceed my expectations. I also highly recommend using a lash primer first. L'Oreal's is pretty much identical to their much more expensive parent brand Lancome and does the exact same thing.


----------



## papertiger

Totally. And this is why I've passed one several bags in the past. Sometimes amazing bags. I have something so similar already and I like the ones I have just a tiny bit better or it's just no. Naturally are attracted to similar colours and shapes again and again. Apart from signature bags


msd_bags said:


> Just want to post my bag for the day. I’m surprised that I felt like changing bags today when I just changed to an equally nice bag yesterday.  I’ve not been good at rotation in December!
> This is my Massaccesi Angelica in flat calf leather.
> View attachment 4644400



Super chic today! 

Glad no one can see me ha ha


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Hey everyone. Just darting back in to say “Hi”
> 
> I’ve been having a blast carrying my new YSL Lou camera bag. I’m soooo glad I got it. The functionality is perfect and the styling is sporty enough to wear with my most casual clothes yet, I can still wear it to cocktails.   I always thought I would like a camera bag but never pulled the trigger.  This is a shape I’ll definitely want to make more of a presence in my collection in the future.
> 
> _Have any of you been pleasantly surprised by a “new to you” shape or feature in a new bag? _
> 
> I’ve also done a pretty good job rotating in some of my most favorite yet least worn bags. I’ve worn my red Chanel jumbo, silver Diorama, and gold Chanel Boy this month.   I just need to make sure I get my grey C jumbo & cream and gold Diorama out to play before month end and I’ll be well on the way to achieving my wear goal this year.
> 
> _What is everyone else carrying today?_



That's great. I can totally see you as a YSL gal. Well done with your goals.

Evie and green Hermes GP today. Otherwise all in purple and black apart from blue hand blown glass ring, large sapphire tennis bracelet and H Mountain Zebra scarf.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Like a virgin...
> High time to actually wear some of my beloved bags!
> This one - YSL from the Tom Ford era, about 2001- has been sitting in its dust bag for almost a year since I bought it pre-loved from a lady who said she never wore it.
> We´ll be going on a short trip to Paris in February and the bag will get to see the light! I must admit I´m a bit nervous about actually using something this immaculate....
> View attachment 4644586
> 
> But it´s a bag- made to be worn!



So stunning! There is a case of keeping things immaculate too but unless our houses are museums... 

I'm torn to wear or keep heeled prisine NBW Gucci loafers from the early 1970s


----------



## keodi

ElainePG said:


> See, now this is why people are turning to cyber-shopping (though I suppose the mascara fiasco could have happened on line as well as in a brick-&-mortar store). Ugh.
> 
> *I'm glad you got ice cream, in any event. Ice cream is my personal go-to when the day is falling apart.*


Same!


----------



## Rhl2987

cowgirlsboots said:


> Aww, thank-you! To me the bag is a daily handbag, other- minimalistic-  people might call it a small week-ender... it´s 33 cms wide, 27 cms high and 20 cms deep. Amazing quality as it doesn´t mind the slightest bit to be worn every day (for years by me and wasn´t new when I got it) without any servicing. I´m hopeless about all the stuff I carry around and this bag certainly holds 3.5 Kilos all the time.
> 
> Vintage Chanel sounds like a dream to me.
> My vintage clothes are much more humble- off the rack or home-made. Buying vintage I get high quality and great construction at a very low price. In the 40ies, 50ies, 60ies clothes were made to last from good materials and with focus on craftmanship. The styles were feminine and body flattering.
> Most of my 70ies clothes are simple off the rack stuff, industrially made synthetics, mostly floral full length dresses I wear every day in summer.
> 
> Vintage clothes generally fit me better than anything I try on in the shops nowadays- and if they don´t fit I can simply alter them as there are seam allowances and seams/fabrics that survive unpicking and re-doing.
> 
> Actually I love the altering bit. It´s story-time to me when I get an old dress for example (mostly I buy from the lowest end of the price range and don´t mind a dress having issues or being in need of a cleaning) and sit down to inspect it and then alter it to fit. Usually I find lots of traces of former altering jobs, seams in different stitches and colours of thread, darts removed, hems taken up or down...  and I read them as the story of the dress´ life, trying to get back to the original shape while adding or deducting.
> 
> Especially winter coats are items I always buy vintage. I am a bit of a snob when it comes to quality, but on a tight budget. So what can you get for let´s say 30 Euro? In the modern shops it would be a rag, on the pre-loved market it for example was my black pure virgin wool early 70ies fitted coat with the stunning furry collar...


That's amazing! Do you hunt your items online or in stores near you? It sounds like you find wonderful treasures. Do you alter them yourself?


----------



## Rhl2987

I've been wearing my Chanel 19 everyday. I need to change it tomorrow!

I went to the mall today, tried on a number of awesome pieces (mini Coco Chanel so black, raspberry Chanel jacket, LV hoop earrings, pink Chanel sneakers), and ended up coming home with these comfortable Dior heels that I will use for work once I start. I have a few exciting opportunities coming my way, so we'll see what I end up doing. This is item 2 of 6 new RTW/shoe items for the year. I may have to adjust that number! I bought another vintage Chanel jacket and a vintage Chanel cardigan, but those don't count towards my "budget" of new items that aren't sustainably or ethically made.


----------



## keodi

More bags said:


> I’m not the person you quoted, here are my thoughts with regards to “continue to put perceived wants on a 30 Day Delayed Gratification List,” I think of things 1) I need to replace (a no longer white t shirt), 2) a certain category of item I would like to purchase, need to research and haven’t decided on a particular brand/model (ex. white sneakers) and mostly I started using this list for 3) things I see in person, on someone else or online that make me think I.must.have.it.now (it makes my heart go ). *I add the date, the item with as many specifics as possible (size, colour, price). It’s truly my way of enforcing a cooling off period. Sometimes I forget about the item and sometimes I keep adding the item if I think about it on another day.* The third category are wants and over time I can see many are just fleeting, so “perceived wants”.
> I hope it helps!


I go about the 30 day period gratification process the same way as well. At the moment, I have a few items on my list that I added around the second week of January, We'll see what items, I'm still thinking about.


----------



## keodi

Rhl2987 said:


> I've been wearing my Chanel 19 everyday. I need to change it tomorrow!
> 
> I went to the mall today, tried on a number of awesome pieces (mini Coco Chanel so black, raspberry Chanel jacket, LV hoop earrings, pink Chanel sneakers), and ended up coming home with these comfortable Dior heels that I will use for work once I start. I have a few exciting opportunities coming my way, so we'll see what I end up doing. This is item 2 of 6 new RTW/shoe items for the year. I may have to adjust that number! I bought another vintage Chanel jacket and a vintage Chanel cardigan, but those don't count towards my "budget" of new items that aren't sustainably or ethically made.


very nice, and stylish. question what luxury items do you consider not sustainably or ethically made, in my eyes your vintage Chanel items were very much a sustainable purchase! speaking of vintage Chanel, I purchased what I thought was a chanel style Cardigan (not real chanel)  from Goodwill for 18.99!  I took pictures and got it authenticated and turns out the cardinal is authentic!


----------



## keodi

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m wearing my beloved every day bag- a vintage Jaguar buffalo leather number that fits everything but my kitchen sink.
> View attachment 4644566
> 
> 
> About the winter coats I do relate! Mine aren´t designer, only vintage, but there are quite a few and I tend to be too lazy to put on the ones that aren´t right there on the coat rack, so the front one, a 70ies black wool number with a huge furry collar usually is my choice.


cool bag!


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> I don’t remember who said it but it really resonated that having bags the same size and color really interferes with a bags usage. I realized also due to my daughter that I wear a lot of less expensive bags that are very similar to the better made bags. So this month I have started working on that. Now that I have found a way to wear my beautiful Oxblood mulberry more I have sold off a Port Sutton bag. I have a couple more things like this . Though one are between two contemporary metallic bags. Unfortunately that hasn’t gone yet.


I'm glad you're wearing the Mulberry bag more, it's such a beauty!!  In a way, already having a nice bag in a go-to color is a good deterrent for more purchases for me!  If I love a bag that I already have, then I wouldn't want to cannibalize use by getting a somewhat similar shape and color.  But it does happen to me though with black bags...


----------



## msd_bags

I like the mascara talk.  I don't wear eye makeup daily.  I wear glasses and the few times I attempted daily use mascara, it somewhat rubbed off on the glasses.  (I used to wear contact lens but I stopped maybe 10 years ago, just no longer comfortable).  I don't buy mascara and I only use Clinique freebies that I have on occasions that I need to wear makeup.  But it is nice to see ladies having a natural look but you realize that there is something that makes their faces bright - mascara!


----------



## msd_bags

keodi said:


> very nice, and stylish. question what luxury items do you consider not sustainably or ethically made, in my eyes your vintage Chanel items were very much a sustainable purchase! speaking of vintage Chanel, I purchased what I thought was a chanel style Cardigan (not real chanel)  from Goodwill for 18.99!  I took pictures and got it authenticated and turns out the cardinal is authentic!


Wow, what a steal!!!


----------



## lynne_ross

I am clearing out my closet and listed some shoes for sale. Got my first request to send a video of me walking around in the shoes...ummm nope!


----------



## sexycombover

My bucket bag came! It's looking to be a great small big bag! I was able to fit everything I had in my uashmama otti into this tiny thing. The drawstring has more wear than I anticipated, but I think I can replace it quite easily. Leather is soft.  Length of crossbody strap is good.  Overall satisfied with my cheap bucket bag. Also, ignore my lounge at home outfit that is extra dowdy and unflattering.

Re mascara,  I only use eyeliner now cause I've had so many issues with mascara.

I need to list more items to sell. I'm so close to pulling the trigger on a tiffany necklace. This will take a significant bite out of the money I've made so far from selling stuff I dont use.


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> I've been wearing my Chanel 19 everyday. I need to change it tomorrow!
> 
> I went to the mall today, tried on a number of awesome pieces (mini Coco Chanel so black, raspberry Chanel jacket, LV hoop earrings, pink Chanel sneakers), and ended up coming home with these comfortable Dior heels that I will use for work once I start. I have a few exciting opportunities coming my way, so we'll see what I end up doing. This is item 2 of 6 new RTW/shoe items for the year. I may have to adjust that number! I bought another vintage Chanel jacket and a vintage Chanel cardigan, but those don't count towards my "budget" of new items that aren't sustainably or ethically made.


These can be worn with so many different outfits. Very pretty!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I'm glad you're wearing the Mulberry bag more, it's such a beauty!!  In a way, already having a nice bag in a go-to color is a good deterrent for more purchases for me!  If I love a bag that I already have, then I wouldn't want to cannibalize use by getting a somewhat similar shape and color.  But it does happen to me though with black bags...


With the mulberry it happened because the strap was to thin and a bit short for cross body. I  would only wear it hand held or dangling from one shoulder with the thin strap. But for now the lululemon strap is very comfy until I find a prettier one. The bag itself is so pretty.


----------



## dcooney4

lynne_ross said:


> I am clearing out my closet and listed some shoes for sale. Got my first request to send a video of me walking around in the shoes...ummm nope!


That is a bit weird.


----------



## doni

cowgirlsboots said:


> About the winter coats I do relate! Mine aren´t designer, only vintage, but there are quite a few and I tend to be too lazy to put on the ones that aren´t right there on the coat rack, so the front one, a 70ies black wool number with a huge furry collar usually is my choice.


Some of my coats are also vintage/inherited and fur, so that's why they need a bit more care putting them back in place as opposed to throw them against the wall and see where they fall. Your 70s number sounds cool.

Today I am actually carrying my mum's Neverfull, which is a bag I'd never buy myself and rarely use but have to admit is so useful. I had to bring some food for a work do, plus shoes, ipad... and it feels so light to carry. 
Inside a Balenciaga Bazar clutch which I hadn't used by virtue of it being safely stored in its dustbag without advertising its existence. I am thinking I need something to display clutches on rotation, I am visualizing something like an antique letter holder or something of the sort...


----------



## Sunshine mama

cowgirlsboots said:


> Like a virgin...
> High time to actually wear some of my beloved bags!
> This one - YSL from the Tom Ford era, about 2001- has been sitting in its dust bag for almost a year since I bought it pre-loved from a lady who said she never wore it.
> We´ll be going on a short trip to Paris in February and the bag will get to see the light! I must admit I´m a bit nervous about actually using something this immaculate....
> View attachment 4644586
> 
> But it´s a bag- made to be worn!


I'm newish to this thread. And I had to chime in. This is gorgeous!


----------



## papertiger

Rhl2987 said:


> I've been wearing my Chanel 19 everyday. I need to change it tomorrow!
> 
> I went to the mall today, tried on a number of awesome pieces (mini Coco Chanel so black, raspberry Chanel jacket, LV hoop earrings, pink Chanel sneakers), and ended up coming home with these comfortable Dior heels that I will use for work once I start. I have a few exciting opportunities coming my way, so we'll see what I end up doing. This is item 2 of 6 new RTW/shoe items for the year. I may have to adjust that number! I bought another vintage Chanel jacket and a vintage Chanel cardigan, but those don't count towards my "budget" of new items that aren't sustainably or ethically made.



Those are HOT!

You won't see me in Dior sandles until Summer. Freezing here.


----------



## papertiger

doni said:


> Some of my coats are also vintage/inherited and fur, so that's why they need a bit more care putting them back in place as opposed to throw them against the wall and see where they fall. Your 70s number sounds cool.
> 
> Today I am actually carrying my mum's Neverfull, which is a bag I'd never buy myself and rarely use but have to admit is so useful. I had to bring some food for a work do, plus shoes, ipad... and it feels so light to carry.
> Inside a Balenciaga Bazar clutch which I hadn't used by virtue of it being safely stored in its dustbag without advertising its existence. I am thinking I need something to display clutches on rotation, I am visualizing something like an antique letter holder or something of the sort...



I love your carrying your mum's bag today. A good tote is worth its weight in gold, in some cases obviously more. My favourites are my H Double Sens, a black leather Gucci travel bag (men's collection) and an off-white Gianni Barbato ostrich (summer only). I love others too but they're a bit more structured and slightly heavier. 

I think we need a clutch day!  Flat bags with chains or small handles permitted.


----------



## papertiger

sexycombover said:


> My bucket bag came! It's looking to be a great small big bag! I was able to fit everything I had in my uashmama otti into this tiny thing. The drawstring has more wear than I anticipated, but I think I can replace it quite easily. Leather is soft.  Length of crossbody strap is good.  Overall satisfied with my cheap bucket bag. Also, ignore my lounge at home outfit that is extra dowdy and unflattering.
> 
> Re mascara,  I only use eyeliner now cause I've had so many issues with mascara.
> 
> I need to list more items to sell. I'm so close to pulling the trigger on a tiffany necklace. This will take a significant bite out of the money I've made so far from selling stuff I dont use.



Cute bag.

It's good to prioritise. I bought jewellery last year (including a piece still to be made) and they wiped me out. But jewellery is probably even more of a long term investment. If you've thought and planned, and are so close, it will be worth it.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> That is a bit weird.



Er... 

@lynne_ross probably best ignored. Even if he/she is legit, that's too much work.


----------



## SakuraSakura

papertiger said:


> Yes, I had one too. He was such a 'top dog',never backed down over anything. They turn all fear into anger and bravery (sometimes stupidly so). I miss my little warrior dog. I'm sure the tug of war went on for hours.


I have a jack russell terrier. He is getting old but he still has energy for days. They're the friendliest, smartest dogs around.


----------



## papertiger

Evie plus gym bag today. I'm going straight to yoga. 

Freezing cold but totally beautiful day here. Navy and dark forrest green Chanel sweater (the buttons have Chanel bags etched on them). Vintage black seal coat (given to me by my mother). Wg and Black diamond pave ring and black leather bow necklace. Wool hat and cashmere fingerless mittens.

The coat is thigh length. My mother had 2 made at the same time. This and a full length one. I sold the longer, I think it was wearing me. It would have made sense in the Arctic though (where we used to live).


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Evie plus gym bag today. I'm going straight to yoga.
> 
> Freezing cold but totally beautiful day here. Navy and dark forrest green Chanel sweater (the buttons have Chanel bags etched on them). Vintage black seal coat (given to me by my mother). Wg and Black diamond pave ring and black leather bow necklace. Wool hat and cashmere fingerless mittens.
> 
> The coat is thigh length. My mother had 2 made at the same time. This and a full length one. I sold the longer, I think it was wearing me. It would have made sense in the Arctic though (where we used to live).


Sounds like a great outfit to stay warm in. Your ring sounds amazing.


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Sounds like a great outfit to stay warm in. Your ring sounds amazing.



It's just a thick band. 

Took a shot for you. It'll be a big pic though


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> It's just a thick band.
> 
> Took a shot for you. It'll be a big pic though


Beautiful ring


----------



## Cookiefiend

Found it! My search for a nice black crossbody is over! I tried several different bags - Gucci, Ferragamo (so sad this didn’t work though), YSL, and Prada. The crossbody strap on all but the YSL was too short, and while they all offered to punch another hole in the strap - that’s not what I want. The YSL strap was long enough, but not big enough to easily fit my must haves - even though the SA really tried and then told me I would have to buy a smaller wallet.... 
So - here’s my new cutie - Nancy Gonzalez, Mini Erica Tote. Black Matte Caiman Croc.


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Found it! My search for a nice black crossbody is over! I tried several different bags - Gucci, Ferragamo (so sad this didn’t work though), YSL, and Prada. The crossbody strap on all but the YSL was too short, and while they all offered to punch another hole in the strap - that’s not what I want. The YSL strap was long enough, but not big enough to easily fit my must haves - even though the SA really tried and then told me I would have to buy a smaller wallet....
> So - here’s my new cutie - Nancy Gonzalez, Mini Erica Tote. Black Matte Caiman Croc.
> View attachment 4646004
> View attachment 4646005
> View attachment 4646006



Ha ha, well it could not have worked out more fabulously. Year-round that is going to be wowza


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> Ha ha, well it could not have worked out more fabulously. Year-round that is going to be wowza


Thank you papertiger - I appreciate your words, and I agree! 
I keep looking at it, and smiling.


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> It's just a thick band.
> 
> Took a shot for you. It'll be a big pic though


Oooh, I love it - classic and edgy with presence!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> So. Ice to hear from you and I’m thrilled you’re enjoying the YSL! I'm traveling today, so carrying my LC LP Neo with my Pico inside -
> View attachment 4644873
> 
> Now that we’ve arrived - I have to express a bit of annoyance with the LC. This has never happened before but when it went through the X-ray machine and came out the other end - all the little stuff I had in the little pocket spilled out. I had the “Oh $hit” face on as I scrabbled around to pick it up. Not happy. There’s a new Tumi shop open in the airport, and as we walked by I thought I might be stopping by. I really like the LC - it’s so light and flexible - but that pocket has always been an issue for me.
> Why is it even there - it’s so small, it’s wide open, it’s basically useless (as was proved today)?
> Now that we’ve arrived, had lunch, and DH is off to play a quick round of golf, I’m out with the Pico and headed to Ferragamo to check out the mini Studio!
> And maybe another lightweight travel bag...
> (the LC just whimpered)


ikwym about that stupid little pocket in the Longchamps bags. I have never, ever used those #$%@ pockets. They are too small, and too flat, to do any good. I think the LC people put that pocket there as a selling point ("Look! It has a Useful Pocket To Put Things In!") but nobody ever field-tested it. 

Will be interested to know what happens in the Tumi store.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Found it! My search for a nice black crossbody is over! I tried several different bags - Gucci, Ferragamo (so sad this didn’t work though), YSL, and Prada. The crossbody strap on all but the YSL was too short, and while they all offered to punch another hole in the strap - that’s not what I want. The YSL strap was long enough, but not big enough to easily fit my must haves - even though the SA really tried and then told me I would have to buy a smaller wallet....
> So - here’s my new cutie - Nancy Gonzalez, Mini Erica Tote. Black Matte Caiman Croc.
> View attachment 4646004
> View attachment 4646005
> View attachment 4646006


What a beauty, great choice! It looks fantastic on you Cookie, I love your white pants - great outfit with your new bag. Congratulations!


----------



## ElainePG

keodi said:


> very nice, and stylish. question what luxury items do you consider not sustainably or ethically made, in my eyes your vintage Chanel items were very much a sustainable purchase! speaking of vintage Chanel, I purchased what I thought was a chanel style Cardigan (not real chanel)  from Goodwill for 18.99!  I took pictures and got it authenticated and turns out the cardinal is authentic!


Wow... what an incredible find! You've obviously got a great eye. Well done!

There's a high-end (VERY high end) consignment shop in the town next to mine that carries Chanel, Hermes, and other designer items. DH and I ventured in last fall, because (silly me) I thought maybe I could find a vintage Chanel jacket for a few hundred dollars. After all (silly me) we're not talking about a NEW jacket, we're talking about an OLD one, and one that someone else wore at least once… right???

Silly me! The owner did have a few Chanel jackets in my size, but they were all marked at $2,000 or more. And they weren't even in pristine condition. 

So all of this whining is leading up to a question, for those of you who shop vintage. What is a fair price for a used/vintage/whatever Chanel jacket? Was I the silly one, or did that consignment shop owner have her head in the clouds???


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> What a beauty, great choice! It looks fantastic on you Cookie, I love your white pants - great outfit with your new bag. Congratulations!


Thanks sweetie! 


ElainePG said:


> Wow... what an incredible find! You've obviously got a great eye. Well done!
> 
> There's a high-end (VERY high end) consignment shop in the town next to mine that carries Chanel, Hermes, and other designer items. DH and I ventured in last fall, because (silly me) I thought maybe I could find a vintage Chanel jacket for a few hundred dollars. After all (silly me) we're not talking about a NEW jacket, we're talking about an OLD one, and one that someone else wore at least once… right???
> 
> Silly me! The owner did have a few Chanel jackets in my size, but they were all marked at $2,000 or more. And they weren't even in pristine condition.
> 
> So all of this whining is leading up to a question, for those of you who shop vintage. What is a fair price for a used/vintage/whatever Chanel jacket? Was I the silly one, or did that consignment shop owner have her head in the clouds???


I haven’t the faintest idea, but this is a great question!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Evie plus gym bag today. I'm going straight to yoga.
> 
> Freezing cold but totally beautiful day here. Navy and dark forrest green Chanel sweater (the buttons have Chanel bags etched on them). Vintage black seal coat (given to me by my mother). Wg and Black diamond pave ring and black leather bow necklace. Wool hat and cashmere fingerless mittens.
> 
> The coat is thigh length. My mother had 2 made at the same time. This and a full length one. I sold the longer, I think it was wearing me. It would have made sense in the Arctic though (where we used to live).


Your outfit sounds fantastic, especially that navy and dark green Chanel sweater.   

I don't envy you the cold weather, though. Here on the Central Coast I'm running around in a quilted sleeveless vest over a cotton sweater & jeans. (Though I probably should have wrapped my one & only LV long Steven Sprouse shawl around my neck... the wind is picking up.)


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Found it! My search for a nice black crossbody is over! I tried several different bags - Gucci, Ferragamo (so sad this didn’t work though), YSL, and Prada. The crossbody strap on all but the YSL was too short, and while they all offered to punch another hole in the strap - that’s not what I want. The YSL strap was long enough, but not big enough to easily fit my must haves - even though the SA really tried and then told me I would have to buy a smaller wallet....
> So - here’s my new cutie - Nancy Gonzalez, Mini Erica Tote. Black Matte Caiman Croc.
> View attachment 4646004
> View attachment 4646005
> View attachment 4646006


Fantastic bag! Congratulations!!! 

(And it happens to be perfect with your outfit. You're looking fabulous, my dear!)


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> I think we need a clutch day!  Flat bags with chains or small handles permitted.



Most of my clutches are hiding in a cabinet. Here´s a photo from a while ago when I took some of them out to polish them. They are all more or less vintage.



	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]

To me clutches are more an ornament than bags to wear- most of them are far too small to fit my absolute minimum of things.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

lynne_ross said:


> I am clearing out my closet and listed some shoes for sale. Got my first request to send a video of me walking around in the shoes...ummm nope!


There must be weirdos all over the world. I had the same request many times when trying to sell shoes in the classifieds. One time I had a thank-you message saying the photo of my red shoes had made his afternoon...  well, I´ve given up trying to sell shoes!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

cowgirlsboots said:


> Most of my clutches are hiding in a cabinet. Here´s a photo from a while ago when I took some of them out to polish them. They are all more or less vintage.
> 
> .



Some more...


----------



## ohmisseevee

@cowgirlsboots , your collection of clutches is wonderful!  I love the array of materials and colors - looks like you could pull one out for just about any occasion.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

FizzyWater said:


> Ah, your aesthetic sounds lovely!  You might find https://vintagevixon.blogspot.com/ amusing.  She runs a vintage clothing store and remakes pieces to please herself.  She is very much NOT a minimalist, but sometimes I think I'd like to grow up to be her.  (Sometimes I find her tone irritating, but that's true for me sometimes of anyone with a distinct, confident voice.)
> 
> My aesthetic is a bit more structured, both because I'm a child of the 80s and because if I don't start out excruciatingly tailored I look like a ragged mess by 3pm.
> 
> Your 70s coat reminds me of a favorite coat of the past.  Plum wool, perfectly fitted through the torso and flaring out almost ankle-length, double-breasted with ornate black buttons and black fake fur cuffs and collar.  I knew I had to have it when I took it off the charity shop rack and my grandmother, my mother, and I (with usually very different opinions) all sighed in unison...



The blog is really amusing! Thank-you! She seems to be the full package- daily lifestyle and outfis! I fear I´m not as colourful as her. Every day I´m a boring girl well into my middle ages wearing jeans, black tops and uggs in winter or easy black dresses or 70ies wash-and-wear gowns in summer. My vintage passion seems to be more of a private archive or vintage shop for myself. I have lots of clothes covering the 40ies to the 70ies, but the only chance I have to really dress up (while I never perceive a vntage outfit as fancy dress-not even hats  which I make myself) are occasions. Everything older than 70ies seems to be too hard to wash and keep nice to wear everyday at home. 

Coats are the exeption. They are magic, transforming any sloppy outfit into a look in seconds- sunglasses, vintage coat, good boots and gloves et voila! 

Your purple coat sounds bliss! I had something like this in black suede, but sold it as it was a little big on me. They have to fit to be really good!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ohmisseevee said:


> @cowgirlsboots , your collection of clutches is wonderful!  I love the array of materials and colors - looks like you could pull one out for just about any occasion.


Thank-you! You are right: there should be a clutch for almost any outfit! (There are many more than in the photos, but I´d have to search for them... haha... story of a hopeless collector! )


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> Found it! My search for a nice black crossbody is over! I tried several different bags - Gucci, Ferragamo (so sad this didn’t work though), YSL, and Prada. The crossbody strap on all but the YSL was too short, and while they all offered to punch another hole in the strap - that’s not what I want. The YSL strap was long enough, but not big enough to easily fit my must haves - even though the SA really tried and then told me I would have to buy a smaller wallet....
> So - here’s my new cutie - Nancy Gonzalez, Mini Erica Tote. Black Matte Caiman Croc.
> View attachment 4646004
> View attachment 4646005
> View attachment 4646006


This is gorgeous! It looks perfect.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

doni said:


> Some of my coats are also vintage/inherited and fur, so that's why they need a bit more care putting them back in place as opposed to throw them against the wall and see where they fall. Your 70s number sounds cool.
> 
> Today I am actually carrying my mum's Neverfull, which is a bag I'd never buy myself and rarely use but have to admit is so useful. I had to bring some food for a work do, plus shoes, ipad... and it feels so light to carry.
> Inside a Balenciaga Bazar clutch which I hadn't used by virtue of it being safely stored in its dustbag without advertising its existence. I am thinking I need something to display clutches on rotation, I am visualizing something like an antique letter holder or something of the sort...



Sight of relief...  there are others out there owning vintage/inherited fur! I wasn´t sure whether I was allowed to mention real fur on here. There are quite a few old fur coats in my collection- some inherited from family, some gifted to be by people who wantd to get rid of their politically incorrect possesions, some bought by me cheaply. I actually consider most of  them fit for every day use, because they are warm and soft and make me feel content in a way of following an archaic instinct. When it´s really cold I wear them at home ...


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Wow... what an incredible find! You've obviously got a great eye. Well done!
> 
> There's a high-end (VERY high end) consignment shop in the town next to mine that carries Chanel, Hermes, and other designer items. DH and I ventured in last fall, because (silly me) I thought maybe I could find a vintage Chanel jacket for a few hundred dollars. After all (silly me) we're not talking about a NEW jacket, we're talking about an OLD one, and one that someone else wore at least once… right???
> 
> Silly me! The owner did have a few Chanel jackets in my size, but they were all marked at $2,000 or more. And they weren't even in pristine condition.
> 
> So all of this whining is leading up to a question, for those of you who shop vintage. What is a fair price for a used/vintage/whatever Chanel jacket? Was I the silly one, or did that consignment shop owner have her head in the clouds???


That sure sounds ridiculously overpriced for a consignment store. California tends to be more expensive in the used clothing market than some other states. Our local thrift store where I bought a Ferragamo for $2 has now raised their prices immensely, like $100 for a used Coach factory purse. When I shop in a B&M store for used items, I expect to find a bigger bargain than I would find on ebay.

I've never actually seen a vintage Chanel jacket in a thrift store but I probably wouldn't pay more than $600. I would be worried about getting a fake.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Fantastic bag! Congratulations!!!
> 
> (And it happens to be perfect with your outfit. You're looking fabulous, my dear!)


Thank you sweetheart! < hugs! >


whateve said:


> This is gorgeous! It looks perfect.


Thanks!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Sight of relief...  there are others out there owning vintage/inherited fur! I wasn´t sure whether I was allowed to mention real fur on here. There are quite a few old fur coats in my collection- some inherited from family, some gifted to be by people who wantd to get rid of their politically incorrect possesions, some bought by me cheaply. I actually consider most of  them fit for every day use, because they are warm and soft and make me feel content in a way of following an archaic instinct. When it´s really cold I wear them at home ...


I'm sad that California has outlawed fur. I don't currently own any fur coats but if I did, I would feel like I had to sell them now because I wouldn't be able to later. I have one purse that is fur trimmed. I don't really want to sell it but I'm afraid I'll never be able to if I change my mind later.


----------



## lynne_ross

cowgirlsboots said:


> There must be weirdos all over the world. I had the same request many times when trying to sell shoes in the classifieds. One time I had a thank-you message saying the photo of my red shoes had made his afternoon...  well, I´ve given up trying to sell shoes!


LOL! Oh my


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> ikwym about that stupid little pocket in the Longchamps bags. I have never, ever used those #$%@ pockets. They are too small, and too flat, to do any good. I think the LC people put that pocket there as a selling point ("Look! It has a Useful Pocket To Put Things In!") but nobody ever field-tested it.
> 
> Will be interested to know what happens in the Tumi store.



I don't have an LP, but this made me laugh. I have some trouser and coat pockets like that too


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> I'm sad that California has outlawed fur. I don't currently own any fur coats but if I did, I would feel like I had to sell them now because I wouldn't be able to later. I have one purse that is fur trimmed. I don't really want to sell it but I'm afraid I'll never be able to if I change my mind later.



Very short sighted IMO. Very few people wear fur anyway and fake fur is far worse for the environment. 

I had a couple of bags made of rabbit and sold both. I think it would be harder now.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Most of my clutches are hiding in a cabinet. Here´s a photo from a while ago when I took some of them out to polish them. They are all more or less vintage.
> 
> View attachment 4646082



To me clutches are more an ornament than bags to wear- most of them are far too small to fit my absolute minimum of things.[/QUOTE]

Lovin' that red


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you papertiger - I appreciate your words, and I agree!
> I keep looking at it, and smiling.



Yes, I'm quite jealous. Both elegant and cute with personality all at once. Matte but not too matte. 

Where did you find it?


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Wow... what an incredible find! You've obviously got a great eye. Well done!
> 
> There's a high-end (VERY high end) consignment shop in the town next to mine that carries Chanel, Hermes, and other designer items. DH and I ventured in last fall, because (silly me) I thought maybe I could find a vintage Chanel jacket for a few hundred dollars. After all (silly me) we're not talking about a NEW jacket, we're talking about an OLD one, and one that someone else wore at least once… right???
> 
> Silly me! The owner did have a few Chanel jackets in my size, but they were all marked at $2,000 or more. And they weren't even in pristine condition.
> 
> So all of this whining is leading up to a question, for those of you who shop vintage. What is a fair price for a used/vintage/whatever Chanel jacket? Was I the silly one, or did that consignment shop owner have her head in the clouds???



You can still find Chanel jackets for $800-1600. The couture fantasy tweeds with contrasting silk lining are the most expensive pre-loved, they're still at crazy prices forever. Anything that's RTW plain material, especially black or navy can go for a little lower around $600. Factor in Chanel Jackets are around $6K new now and hard to even get and it brings home why these ladies want a decent return on their trophy jacket. They probably only get 50% of the store's ticket price.

 You may find the prices will come down after a while. I think I have 4 C jackets left, plus a leather waistcoat (vest) and other 'stuff' like knitwear. Honestly, you don't need many pieces to add quite a lot of zing.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I'm sad that California has outlawed fur. I don't currently own any fur coats but if I did, I would feel like I had to sell them now because I wouldn't be able to later. I have one purse that is fur trimmed. I don't really want to sell it but I'm afraid I'll never be able to if I change my mind later.



Really? Outlawed! All kinds of fur or just new as "produced" now? 

In Germany fur is generally more and more frowned upon. We are in the former GDR very near to Poland and with lots of Russians around so the attitude isn´t that strict. 
There are laws about exotic furs here like ozelot. They say you are not allowed to sell or buy certain kinds of furs without the proper papers ("cites"). Still they do not say you are not allowed to own and wear them when you have them already. 

In my opinion old fur has no PC issues at all. The animals have long been killed- most of mine longer than I am alive-  and won´t ressurect when I throw the coat or stole out. I would feel guilty if I threw a fur item in the bin. I pay my respect to the animals by cherishing my old furs. 
For example a while ago a neighbour brought me his wife´s grandmother´s fox stole. He carried it on a stick because he was so repulsed by the item and said they were about to burn it or did I want it...  I cleaned it up, removed the tail that was shedding badly and added a "new", old tail I had in one of my boxes. He´s such a beautiful animal and goes perfect with a 40ies dress. The grandmother must have loved him dearly to store him away safely.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Found it! My search for a nice black crossbody is over! I tried several different bags - Gucci, Ferragamo (so sad this didn’t work though), YSL, and Prada. The crossbody strap on all but the YSL was too short, and while they all offered to punch another hole in the strap - that’s not what I want. The YSL strap was long enough, but not big enough to easily fit my must haves - even though the SA really tried and then told me I would have to buy a smaller wallet....
> So - here’s my new cutie - Nancy Gonzalez, Mini Erica Tote. Black Matte Caiman Croc.
> View attachment 4646004
> View attachment 4646005
> View attachment 4646006


Congrats on finding a bag that works so well. Not an easy thing to do. Enjoy it!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

#Cookiefiend
What a charming bag! Congratulations! I love the feather charms!
Is it real crocodile skin?


----------



## keodi

papertiger said:


> It's just a thick band.
> 
> Took a shot for you. It'll be a big pic though


it's lovely!


----------



## Annabel Lee

Sorry for the millions of posts--I'm catching up!



Mulberrygal said:


> I have a question for all of you that analysis how often you use each bag or colour.
> Where do you make a record of it? Is it something you'll jot down somewhere and transfer later or do you keep a daily record on a tablet or desktop?
> Also how do you analysis it out?



I don't track color, but I keep two Google docs. One shows how many times I've worn a bag over the past year. And one shows how long it's been since I last wore a bag. That last one is helpful because I might think I use a bag "occasionally," but then the spreadsheet shows me how long it's actually been. And sometimes that means I can do without it! 

I just make a note every time I wear I bag. Here's an example from both (I used my 2019 stats for bag wears as 2020 isn't showing much yet):








ohmisseevee said:


> I've been tracking via Google spreadsheets. I have a sheet where I am tracking a few different things ; two of them are bag related, where one is my inventory and the second is the tracker. I have columns with the date, bag, bag color, and occasion, and right now the bags and bag colors are exporting into two pie charts.
> 
> I was able to modify the pie chart so that each bag's slice roughly matches the color of the bag. Haven't had a chance to do that yet for the two most recent editions but I like this visual for seeing what I've been using this year!



Oh wow, I love this! This really makes my nerdy little heart sing. That's a great idea on showing color this way. 



More bags said:


> Similar to @whateve, I use a spreadsheet on my iPad. I have monthly columns and record the wears on a daily basis. The spreadsheet has a total column, so I can see my total wear for each bag on a continuous basis, for the current calendar year, previous years and a total for as long as I have been tracking wears (since 2014). I also update a most to least worn list lower on the same page below the original list.
> Other columns include purchase price, a calculated cost per wear (for as long as you’ve been tracking stats), size, colour, type of bag (tote, clutch, crossbody, shoulder, top handle, etc), occasions (work, weekend, evening, travel, etc), a love it column (score out of 5) a use it column (score out of 5), total score adds love it and use it for a max total of 10. Bags I love and use frequently score high marks (10). If I am meh on the love scale and low on the use scale, they won’t stay in my collection long. I can acknowledge a vintage snakeskin clutch hand me down from my MIL gets a 5 for love and a 2 for uses = 7 and still has a place in my bag wardrobe, it’s the lowest score currently. I also total up the purchase prices for a total value of the list for the start of the year, adds, exits and end of year value. Very scary!
> 
> My goal is to have a well edited collection of bags that work for my lifestyle, that I love and use regularly. I hope it helps.


I do a similar scoring system for love and use. It really helps clarify whether I should hold onto a bag or not.  I weight it based on what matters most to me:

-Love: 50 points
-Ease of matching to rest of wardrobe: 20 points
-Function: 15 points
-Frequency of need: 10 points
-Sentiment: 5 points



dcooney4 said:


> I don’t remember who said it but it really resonated that having bags the same size and color really interferes with a bags usage. I realized also due to my daughter that I wear a lot of less expensive bags that are very similar to the better made bags. So this month I have started working on that. Now that I have found a way to wear my beautiful Oxblood mulberry more I have sold off a Port Sutton bag. I have a couple more things like this . Though one are between two contemporary metallic bags. Unfortunately that hasn’t gone yet.


Definitely! But sometimes bags that aren't very similar to one another still steal wears from each other, and it takes me a while to realize it (like two evening bags that SEEM different enough but where either one would cover the same situations). Good for you for finding and weeding out those duplicates in your collection. 



Rhl2987 said:


> I've been wearing my Chanel 19 everyday. I need to change it tomorrow!
> 
> I went to the mall today, tried on a number of awesome pieces (mini Coco Chanel so black, raspberry Chanel jacket, LV hoop earrings, pink Chanel sneakers), and ended up coming home with these comfortable Dior heels that I will use for work once I start. I have a few exciting opportunities coming my way, so we'll see what I end up doing. This is item 2 of 6 new RTW/shoe items for the year. I may have to adjust that number! I bought another vintage Chanel jacket and a vintage Chanel cardigan, but those don't count towards my "budget" of new items that aren't sustainably or ethically made.


These are so lovely. Great pick!



lynne_ross said:


> I am clearing out my closet and listed some shoes for sale. Got my first request to send a video of me walking around in the shoes...ummm nope!


Oh dear. That's so cringeworthy. 



papertiger said:


> It's just a thick band.
> 
> Took a shot for you. It'll be a big pic though


That's a gorgeous ring!



whateve said:


> I'm sad that California has outlawed fur. I don't currently own any fur coats but if I did, I would feel like I had to sell them now because I wouldn't be able to later. I have one purse that is fur trimmed. I don't really want to sell it but I'm afraid I'll never be able to if I change my mind later.


I think I remember this bag, and that I really liked it! It has a name, right?



cowgirlsboots said:


> Really? Outlawed! All kinds of fur or just new as "produced" now?
> 
> In Germany fur is generally more and more frowned upon. We are in the former GDR very near to Poland and with lots of Russians around so the attitude isn´t that strict.
> There are laws about exotic furs here like ozelot. They say you are not allowed to sell or buy certain kinds of furs without the proper papers ("cites"). Still they do not say you are not allowed to own and wear them when you have them already.
> 
> In my opinion old fur has no PC issues at all. The animals have long been killed- most of mine longer than I am alive-  and won´t ressurect when I throw the coat or stole out. I would feel guilty if I threw a fur item in the bin. I pay my respect to the animals by cherishing my old furs.
> For example a while ago a neighbour brought me his wife´s grandmother´s fox stole. He carried it on a stick because he was so repulsed by the item and said they were about to burn it or did I want it...  I cleaned it up, removed the tail that was shedding badly and added a "new", old tail I had in one of my boxes. He´s such a beautiful animal and goes perfect with a 40ies dress. The grandmother must have loved him dearly to store him away safely.


I agree--I think the worst thing to do with fur is just get rid of it  If it's still usable, it makes so much sense to get as much use out of it as possible.


----------



## keodi

ElainePG said:


> *Wow... what an incredible find! You've obviously got a great eye. Well done!*
> 
> There's a high-end (VERY high end) consignment shop in the town next to mine that carries Chanel, Hermes, and other designer items. DH and I ventured in last fall, because (silly me) I thought maybe I could find a vintage Chanel jacket for a few hundred dollars. After all (silly me) we're not talking about a NEW jacket, we're talking about an OLD one, and one that someone else wore at least once… right???
> 
> Silly me! The owner did have a few Chanel jackets in my size, but they were all marked at $2,000 or more. And they weren't even in pristine condition.
> 
> So all of this whining is leading up to a question, for those of you who shop vintage. What is a fair price for a used/vintage/whatever Chanel jacket? Was I the silly one, or did that consignment shop owner have her head in the clouds???



Thank you! the goodwill I purchased the cardigan from is located near an upscale neighborhood. I think the Chanel jacket from the shop you went to was expensive! I purchased a jacket from 2007 from a consignment shop for 325.00, it's 100% authentic. The jackets in that shop ranged between 325.00 older/vintage to about 3,500.00 for new and recent collections..


----------



## Annabel Lee

whateve said:


> I don't make resolutions because I feel it is setting myself to fail. But I would like to maintain my weight this year so I've been trying to watch what I eat. I'm also making an effort to continue with physical therapy on my own.
> 
> I would also like to make a better effort to clean my house before it needs it by doing a little every day. I bought wipes for the bathroom counters so I can wipe them down as we use them. Part of the problem was that every time I wanted to wipe the counters I had to go get the cleaner and a cloth from another room, so having the wipes right there should make it easier. I'm trying to come up with other tricks like this to make cleaning easier.
> 
> As far as self control in buying, I've been terrible! I've already bought 5 things this year, and one of them is a bag. I got it half price, it is sold out, and I think it was a great deal. I really love it. What I've noticed about myself is that it is easier to stop buying completely than it is to control myself after I've bought something, especially if that purchasing experience was a good one. Having a good outcome from a purchase just encourages me to buy more. I ordered a wallet based on another tpfer's posts. Actually I wouldn't have gotten 4 out of 5 of these purchases without some tpf enabling, not that I'm blaming anyone for my weakness, just pointing out that it is easier to stay on a ban if I stayed off tpf.
> 
> I sold one bag and one SLG so far this year so I guess I could count the new bag and wallet as replacements. The other items I bought were a sweatshirt and 2 pieces of costume jewelry.



These are great, clearsighted goals, @whateve. I'll be cheering you on! And I hear you on it being easier to not buy in the first place v. not continuing a streak. I do this a lot because I'll get something that goes great with A,B and C in my closet, but then I decide it would go great with D, which I naturally don't own and MUST BUY. And that rarely works out well. 



papertiger said:


> I was tempted to chuck the stupid thing away on Monday, but when I feel cheated I'm like a Jack Russell Terrier with a rat, I cannot leave it, I cannot back down LOL.


Good for you, though. It doesn't serve anyone to accept shoddy products. 




msd_bags said:


> Just want to post my bag for the day. I’m surprised that I felt like changing bags today when I just changed to an equally nice bag yesterday.  I’ve not been good at rotation in December!
> 
> This is my Massaccesi Angelica in flat calf leather.
> 
> View attachment 4644400


You have such great taste, MSD. I always love seeing the outfits you put together. 



cowgirlsboots said:


> Like a virgin...
> 
> High time to actually wear some of my beloved bags!
> 
> This one - YSL from the Tom Ford era, about 2001- has been sitting in its dust bag for almost a year since I bought it pre-loved from a lady who said she never wore it.
> 
> We´ll be going on a short trip to Paris in February and the bag will get to see the light! I must admit I´m a bit nervous about actually using something this immaculate....
> 
> View attachment 4644586
> 
> 
> But it´s a bag- made to be worn!


This is a gorgeous bag, and it deserves to be worn! I hope you have a lovely time on your trip. 



cowgirlsboots said:


> Aww, thank-you! To me the bag is a daily handbag, other- minimalistic-  people might call it a small week-ender... it´s 33 cms wide, 27 cms high and 20 cms deep. Amazing quality as it doesn´t mind the slightest bit to be worn every day (for years by me and wasn´t new when I got it) without any servicing. I´m hopeless about all the stuff I carry around and this bag certainly holds 3.5 Kilos all the time.
> 
> Vintage Chanel sounds like a dream to me.
> 
> My vintage clothes are much more humble- off the rack or home-made. Buying vintage I get high quality and great construction at a very low price. In the 40ies, 50ies, 60ies clothes were made to last from good materials and with focus on craftmanship. The styles were feminine and body flattering.
> 
> Most of my 70ies clothes are simple off the rack stuff, industrially made synthetics, mostly floral full length dresses I wear every day in summer.
> 
> Vintage clothes generally fit me better than anything I try on in the shops nowadays- and if they don´t fit I can simply alter them as there are seam allowances and seams/fabrics that survive unpicking and re-doing.
> 
> Actually I love the altering bit. It´s story-time to me when I get an old dress for example (mostly I buy from the lowest end of the price range and don´t mind a dress having issues or being in need of a cleaning) and sit down to inspect it and then alter it to fit. Usually I find lots of traces of former altering jobs, seams in different stitches and colours of thread, darts removed, hems taken up or down...  and I read them as the story of the dress´ life, trying to get back to the original shape while adding or deducting.
> 
> Especially winter coats are items I always buy vintage. I am a bit of a snob when it comes to quality, but on a tight budget. So what can you get for let´s say 30 Euro? In the modern shops it would be a rag, on the pre-loved market it for example was my black pure virgin wool early 70ies fitted coat with the stunning furry collar...



I'm all about giving old clothes new life, but I don't have that skill--your finds sound amazing, and how nice that you're able to restore them to be exactly what you want them to be. 



Cookiefiend said:


> Found it! My search for a nice black crossbody is over! I tried several different bags - Gucci, Ferragamo (so sad this didn’t work though), YSL, and Prada. The crossbody strap on all but the YSL was too short, and while they all offered to punch another hole in the strap - that’s not what I want. The YSL strap was long enough, but not big enough to easily fit my must haves - even though the SA really tried and then told me I would have to buy a smaller wallet....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So - here’s my new cutie - Nancy Gonzalez, Mini Erica Tote. Black Matte Caiman Croc.
> 
> View attachment 4646004
> View attachment 4646005
> View attachment 4646006



Ahh, this is such a stunner! What a great find!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Really? Outlawed! All kinds of fur or just new as "produced" now?
> 
> In Germany fur is generally more and more frowned upon. We are in the former GDR very near to Poland and with lots of Russians around so the attitude isn´t that strict.
> There are laws about exotic furs here like ozelot. They say you are not allowed to sell or buy certain kinds of furs without the proper papers ("cites"). Still they do not say you are not allowed to own and wear them when you have them already.
> 
> In my opinion old fur has no PC issues at all. The animals have long been killed- most of mine longer than I am alive-  and won´t ressurect when I throw the coat or stole out. I would feel guilty if I threw a fur item in the bin. I pay my respect to the animals by cherishing my old furs.
> For example a while ago a neighbour brought me his wife´s grandmother´s fox stole. He carried it on a stick because he was so repulsed by the item and said they were about to burn it or did I want it...  I cleaned it up, removed the tail that was shedding badly and added a "new", old tail I had in one of my boxes. He´s such a beautiful animal and goes perfect with a 40ies dress. The grandmother must have loved him dearly to store him away safely.


It is the sale of fur that is outlawed. It isn't illegal to own it or wear it. I wish they had made an exception for vintage. It is so wasteful to just throw those things away, which I guess is what they will do when thrift stores get them donated. My fur bag has a date of production inside so I could prove it was made before the ban. They did make an exception for sheepskin. I guess Ugg has aggressive lobbyists. Python has been illegal here for years. I can buy it in another state and bring it in but I can't have it shipped to my home from a retailer.


----------



## whateve

Annabel Lee said:


> I think I remember this bag, and that I really liked it! It has a name, right?
> 
> 
> I agree--I think the worst thing to do with fur is just get rid of it  If it's still usable, it makes so much sense to get as much use out of it as possible.


The official name is quilted signature hobo. I only wore it once all last year, so I don't really need it but when I do use it, I love cuddling the fur. DH hates it. I like carrying it to annoy him! I didn't pay much for it, and I wouldn't be able to get much for it if I sold it, so I'm happy with only a few uses per year.


----------



## More bags

Annabel Lee said:


> Sorry for the millions of posts--I'm catching up!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't track color, but I keep two Google docs. One shows how many times I've worn a bag over the past year. And one shows how long it's been since I last wore a bag. That last one is helpful because I might think I use a bag "occasionally," but then the spreadsheet shows me how long it's actually been. And sometimes that means I can do without it!
> 
> I just make a note every time I wear I bag. Here's an example from both (I used my 2019 stats for bag wears as 2020 isn't showing much yet):
> 
> View attachment 4646202
> 
> View attachment 4646203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow, I love this! This really makes my nerdy little heart sing. That's a great idea on showing color this way.
> 
> 
> I do a similar scoring system for love and use. It really helps clarify whether I should hold onto a bag or not.  I weight it based on what matters most to me:
> 
> -Love: 50 points
> -Ease of matching to rest of wardrobe: 20 points
> -Function: 15 points
> -Frequency of need: 10 points
> -Sentiment: 5 points
> 
> 
> Definitely! But sometimes bags that aren't very similar to one another still steal wears from each other, and it takes me a while to realize it (like two evening bags that SEEM different enough but where either one would cover the same situations). Good for you for finding and weeding out those duplicates in your collection.
> 
> 
> These are so lovely. Great pick!
> 
> 
> Oh dear. That's so cringeworthy.
> 
> 
> That's a gorgeous ring!
> 
> 
> I think I remember this bag, and that I really liked it! It has a name, right?
> 
> 
> I agree--I think the worst thing to do with fur is just get rid of it  If it's still usable, it makes so much sense to get as much use out of it as possible.


Great scoring system!


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Hey everyone. Just darting back in to say “Hi”
> 
> I’ve been having a blast carrying my new YSL Lou camera bag. I’m soooo glad I got it. The functionality is perfect and the styling is sporty enough to wear with my most casual clothes yet, I can still wear it to cocktails.   I always thought I would like a camera bag but never pulled the trigger.  This is a shape I’ll definitely want to make more of a presence in my collection in the future.
> 
> _Have any of you been pleasantly surprised by a “new to you” shape or feature in a new bag? _
> 
> I’ve also done a pretty good job rotating in some of my most favorite yet least worn bags. I’ve worn my red Chanel jumbo, silver Diorama, and gold Chanel Boy this month.   I just need to make sure I get my grey C jumbo & cream and gold Diorama out to play before month end and I’ll be well on the way to achieving my wear goal this year.
> 
> _What is everyone else carrying today?_


Congratulations on your YSL Lou Camera bag working out for you! Well done on the bag rotation of your least worn bags.



doni said:


> Well done to you.
> 
> I am carrying my Hermes Plume in rouge H. Looking back, I think I have managed to wear almost every bag I own this last month bar the more summery ones...
> 
> When I think now of the ones I have not, I visualize the Celine tricolor Trio (sleeps in its box, so I don't see it and forget its existence, note to self, increase visibility), a couple of Chanels (which I use more for evening and I have been mostly sick this month so it doesn't count), and a few clutches which again they are either hidden or more evening (or both) and, lets face it, I just have too many clutches...
> 
> I have also managed to rotate more often the cold weather coats. Sometimes at this time of the year I am just too lazy and just grab the Moncler from a wall hanger day-in day-out instead of going for other coats, take them out of their coat covers, button them up properly when hanging them back... I have moved a couple of the coats to the wardrobe in my room so I see them more and that seems to work (visibility again).
> 
> That said, we are still in January and I am already considering a new (to me) bag . In my defense, it is something that I have been eyeing for a while and that is quite rare. The question is, if that comes in, what will leave?


Rouge H Plume!  I think I’ve seen pics of it on tPF, it’s box right? 



Rhl2987 said:


> For white sneakers, I love my newly purchased Golden Goose from the sale timeframe in December. I also have Common Projects, which I like but do not love. Were I to ever need a new pair, I would look into Veja.
> 
> I like your strategy. I'm heading to the mall today to visit one item I'm lusting after and just perusing Chanel as well. Would you strategy be to see what you like, but add it all to a list and then revisit regularly to see if (in one month's time), it still makes your heart happy enough to purchase?


Great suggestions on sneakers, thank you. Yes, if I see something that makes me go  I will add it to the list. Then I’ll go about my business and if I think about again or feel like stalking the item online I will add it to the list again. I look at the list whenever it comes to mind, sometimes I may go ahead with the purchase or just laugh at myself later. When I see it on sale, I can also look back at the list and go, oh, I’ve had my eye on this for awhile and it isn’t just sales goggles.Hope it helps.



momasaurus said:


> This is a great system!


Thank you momasaurus!


----------



## More bags

sexycombover said:


> My bucket bag came! It's looking to be a great small big bag! I was able to fit everything I had in my uashmama otti into this tiny thing. The drawstring has more wear than I anticipated, but I think I can replace it quite easily. Leather is soft.  Length of crossbody strap is good.  Overall satisfied with my cheap bucket bag. Also, ignore my lounge at home outfit that is extra dowdy and unflattering.
> 
> Re mascara,  I only use eyeliner now cause I've had so many issues with mascara.
> 
> I need to list more items to sell. I'm so close to pulling the trigger on a tiffany necklace. This will take a significant bite out of the money I've made so far from selling stuff I dont use.


Congratulations on your new bucket bag - the size looks great on you, not too big not too small!


----------



## More bags

Annabel Lee said:


> Sorry for the millions of posts--I'm catching up!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't track color, but I keep two Google docs. One shows how many times I've worn a bag over the past year. And one shows how long it's been since I last wore a bag. That last one is helpful because I might think I use a bag "occasionally," but then the spreadsheet shows me how long it's actually been. And sometimes that means I can do without it!
> 
> I just make a note every time I wear I bag. Here's an example from both (I used my 2019 stats for bag wears as 2020 isn't showing much yet):
> 
> View attachment 4646202
> 
> View attachment 4646203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow, I love this! This really makes my nerdy little heart sing. That's a great idea on showing color this way.
> 
> 
> I do a similar scoring system for love and use. It really helps clarify whether I should hold onto a bag or not.  I weight it based on what matters most to me:
> 
> -Love: 50 points
> -Ease of matching to rest of wardrobe: 20 points
> -Function: 15 points
> -Frequency of need: 10 points
> -Sentiment: 5 points
> 
> 
> Definitely! But sometimes bags that aren't very similar to one another still steal wears from each other, and it takes me a while to realize it (like two evening bags that SEEM different enough but where either one would cover the same situations). Good for you for finding and weeding out those duplicates in your collection.
> 
> 
> These are so lovely. Great pick!
> 
> 
> Oh dear. That's so cringeworthy.
> 
> 
> That's a gorgeous ring!
> 
> 
> I think I remember this bag, and that I really liked it! It has a name, right?
> 
> 
> I agree--I think the worst thing to do with fur is just get rid of it  If it's still usable, it makes so much sense to get as much use out of it as possible.


Could you tell me more about your YSL College bag, what colour do you have, how do you find the divided interior, how do you find the long strap length, share any thoughts about the bag?


----------



## keodi

cowgirlsboots said:


> Some more...
> 
> View attachment 4646106
> View attachment 4646107
> View attachment 4646108
> View attachment 4646109


I love your clutch collection, so many options!


----------



## keodi

papertiger said:


> *Very short sighted IMO. Very few people wear fur anyway and fake fur is far worse for the environment. *
> 
> I had a couple of bags made of rabbit and sold both. I think it would be harder now.


I agree, a lot of people don't see it that way.


----------



## keodi

Annabel Lee said:


> Sorry for the millions of posts--I'm catching up!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't track color, but I keep two Google docs. One shows how many times I've worn a bag over the past year. And one shows how long it's been since I last wore a bag. That last one is helpful because I might think I use a bag "occasionally," but then the spreadsheet shows me how long it's actually been. And sometimes that means I can do without it!
> 
> I just make a note every time I wear I bag. Here's an example from both (I used my 2019 stats for bag wears as 2020 isn't showing much yet):
> 
> View attachment 4646202
> 
> View attachment 4646203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow, I love this! This really makes my nerdy little heart sing. That's a great idea on showing color this way.
> 
> 
> I do a similar scoring system for love and use. It really helps clarify whether I should hold onto a bag or not.  I weight it based on what matters most to me:
> 
> -Love: 50 points
> -Ease of matching to rest of wardrobe: 20 points
> -Function: 15 points
> -Frequency of need: 10 points
> -Sentiment: 5 points
> 
> 
> Definitely! But sometimes bags that aren't very similar to one another still steal wears from each other, and it takes me a while to realize it (like two evening bags that SEEM different enough but where either one would cover the same situations). Good for you for finding and weeding out those duplicates in your collection.
> 
> 
> These are so lovely. Great pick!
> 
> 
> Oh dear. That's so cringeworthy.
> 
> 
> That's a gorgeous ring!
> 
> 
> I think I remember this bag, and that I really liked it! It has a name, right?
> 
> 
> I agree--*I think the worst thing to do with fur is just get rid of it * *If it's still usable, it makes so much sense to get as much use out of it as possible.*



I agree, such a waste t get rid of it!


----------



## keodi

Cookiefiend said:


> Found it! My search for a nice black crossbody is over! I tried several different bags - Gucci, Ferragamo (so sad this didn’t work though), YSL, and Prada. The crossbody strap on all but the YSL was too short, and while they all offered to punch another hole in the strap - that’s not what I want. The YSL strap was long enough, but not big enough to easily fit my must haves - even though the SA really tried and then told me I would have to buy a smaller wallet....
> So - here’s my new cutie - Nancy Gonzalez, Mini Erica Tote. Black Matte Caiman Croc.
> View attachment 4646004
> View attachment 4646005
> View attachment 4646006


beautiful bag!


----------



## Annabel Lee

More bags said:


> Could you tell me more about your YSL College bag, what colour do you have, how do you find the divided interior, how do you find the long strap length, share any thoughts about the bag?




Sure! I have a dark gray, and the neutral color is one reason I get so much use out of it. 

Mine doesn’t have a divided interior, just a zip pocket with a small pocket behind that. I’m not sure if different sizes have different configurations? 

Most of the pros relate to it being a great travel bag:
-While it’s a lovely leather, I don’t feel I have to baby it as much as I would something like Chanel. I wouldn’t panic if it started sprinkling. 
-It’s a snug fit, but it fits everything I need, including sunglasses. I travel light, so your mileage may vary. 
-It has a back pocket! I know a lot of us here are fans of that feature, and it fits my phone perfectly.
-I find the chain comfortable as it’s flat and has a leather piece to go over my shoulder. I’m 5’7” and I don’t find the length to be overly long. 
-Goes with jeans as nicely as a dress

Cons:
-The tarnish. It sets in quickly. I don’t HATE the look, at least not enough to tackle it more frequently (as you can see), but it’s annoying. 
-When I bought it from YSL, this was one of the few high-end sales experiences where I felt pressured to buy. I had already decided to get it regardless, but still.
-While it fits all I need, there’s no room for extras.


----------



## keodi

papertiger said:


> You can still find Chanel jackets for $800-1600. The couture fantasy tweeds with contrasting silk lining are the most expensive pre-loved, they're still at crazy prices forever. Anything that's RTW plain material, especially black or navy can go for a little lower around $600. Factor in Chanel Jackets are around $6K new now and hard to even get and it brings home why these ladies want a decent return on their trophy jacket. They probably only get 50% of the store's ticket price.
> 
> You may find the prices will come down after a while. I think I have 4 C jackets left, plus a leather waistcoat (vest) and other 'stuff' like knitwear. Honestly, you don't need many pieces to add quite a lot of zing.


I agree, now that you mentioned it, the chanel jacket I got was a simple black jacket, I'm amazed at the quality!


----------



## keodi

Annabel Lee said:


> Sure! I have a dark gray, and the neutral color is one reason I get so much use out of it.
> 
> Mine doesn’t have a divided interior, just a zip pocket with a small pocket behind that. I’m not sure if different sizes have different configurations?
> 
> Most of the pros relate to it being a great travel bag:
> -While it’s a lovely leather, I don’t feel I have to baby it as much as I would something like Chanel. I wouldn’t panic if it started sprinkling.
> -It’s a snug fit, but it fits everything I need, including sunglasses. I travel light, so your mileage may vary.
> -It has a back pocket! I know a lot of us here are fans of that feature, and it fits my phone perfectly.
> -I find the chain comfortable as it’s flat and has a leather piece to go over my shoulder. I’m 5’7” and I don’t find the length to be overly long.
> -Goes with jeans as nicely as a dress
> 
> Cons:
> -The tarnish. It sets in quickly. I don’t HATE the look, at least not enough to tackle it more frequently (as you can see), but it’s annoying.
> -When I bought it from YSL, this was one of the few high-end sales experiences where I felt pressured to buy. I had already decided to get it regardless, but still.
> -While it fits all I need, there’s no room for extras.


beautiful bag!


----------



## More bags

Annabel Lee said:


> Sure! I have a dark gray, and the neutral color is one reason I get so much use out of it.
> 
> Mine doesn’t have a divided interior, just a zip pocket with a small pocket behind that. I’m not sure if different sizes have different configurations?
> 
> Most of the pros relate to it being a great travel bag:
> -While it’s a lovely leather, I don’t feel I have to baby it as much as I would something like Chanel. I wouldn’t panic if it started sprinkling.
> -It’s a snug fit, but it fits everything I need, including sunglasses. I travel light, so your mileage may vary.
> -It has a back pocket! I know a lot of us here are fans of that feature, and it fits my phone perfectly.
> -I find the chain comfortable as it’s flat and has a leather piece to go over my shoulder. I’m 5’7” and I don’t find the length to be overly long.
> -Goes with jeans as nicely as a dress
> 
> Cons:
> -The tarnish. It sets in quickly. I don’t HATE the look, at least not enough to tackle it more frequently (as you can see), but it’s annoying.
> -When I bought it from YSL, this was one of the few high-end sales experiences where I felt pressured to buy. I had already decided to get it regardless, but still.
> -While it fits all I need, there’s no room for extras.


Thank you for the great review and pics Annabel Lee! I’m sorry about the pressured sales environment, although it sounds like you got a great bag. I think grey is my favourite version of this bag. Yours is lovely! I like the top handle and long chain versatility. Time to put this one on my 30 day delayed gratification list. I’ve already gone through the College bag thread in the YSL Sub Forum.


----------



## papertiger

Annabel Lee said:


> Sure! I have a dark gray, and the neutral color is one reason I get so much use out of it.
> 
> Mine doesn’t have a divided interior, just a zip pocket with a small pocket behind that. I’m not sure if different sizes have different configurations?
> 
> Most of the pros relate to it being a great travel bag:
> -While it’s a lovely leather, I don’t feel I have to baby it as much as I would something like Chanel. I wouldn’t panic if it started sprinkling.
> -It’s a snug fit, but it fits everything I need, including sunglasses. I travel light, so your mileage may vary.
> -It has a back pocket! I know a lot of us here are fans of that feature, and it fits my phone perfectly.
> -I find the chain comfortable as it’s flat and has a leather piece to go over my shoulder. I’m 5’7” and I don’t find the length to be overly long.
> -Goes with jeans as nicely as a dress
> 
> Cons:
> -The tarnish. It sets in quickly. I don’t HATE the look, at least not enough to tackle it more frequently (as you can see), but it’s annoying.
> -When I bought it from YSL, this was one of the few high-end sales experiences where I felt pressured to buy. I had already decided to get it regardless, but still.
> -While it fits all I need, there’s no room for extras.



It's very interesting to that you still remember remember the poor experience of buying it under pressure despite the many positives you feel about the bag. It just gos to show how important customer service is for customers  (and for companies)

Looks like a beautiful bag, I can't imagine a nicer colour


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> The official name is quilted signature hobo. I only wore it once all last year, so I don't really need it but when I do use it, I love cuddling the fur. DH hates it. I like carrying it to annoy him! I didn't pay much for it, and I wouldn't be able to get much for it if I sold it, so I'm happy with only a few uses per year.



Nothing wrong with that, plus the shade of pink is really pretty (quite close to my Gucci Interlocking)


----------



## doni

whateve said:


> I'm sad that California has outlawed fur. I don't currently own any fur coats but if I did, I would feel like I had to sell them now because I wouldn't be able to later. I have one purse that is fur trimmed. I don't really want to sell it but I'm afraid I'll never be able to if I change my mind later.


Didn’t have any idea California had outlaw fur. But that includes old fur? How is it sustainable to throw away a coat your grandma wore and buy a petrol based fake fur instead?
Anyway, just my opinion... Today I will be wearing my German grandma’s beaver coat which has a hood and sixties vibes. I will be carrying a Plume 32 which is also a 60s bag, but the one right now in pool position to leave if I get a new bag. So sad.

I also made the first purchases of the year. In my defense they were all bargains. A couple of Loewe t-shirts in the sale that I know I will wear to death and a pair of Gucci loafers (Brixton) in the tan color. I never buy shoes second hand but these were in my local consignment store and the soles are pristine, they don’t even look they have been tried on, and half price. So I felt I had no choice.

I need to set up a budget soon and start using for February. Would anyone want to share what is your fashion-goods budget and how you manage it? Is it yearly, monthly... do you transfer from one month or one category to another... I am not careless with purchases but just very bad at budgeting and planning so would love to learn.


----------



## doni

cowgirlsboots said:


> Some more...
> 
> View attachment 4646106
> View attachment 4646107
> View attachment 4646108
> View attachment 4646109


Oh my God, you do have a clutch collection! that burgundy snakeskin looks cool.


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> Yes, I'm quite jealous. Both elegant and cute with personality all at once. Matte but not too matte.
> 
> Where did you find it?


At Neiman Marcus, in Boca Raton. I carried it all day yesterday... I had planned on carrying my Pico to dinner, but we forgot the wine bag, so we used it to carry a bottle of Krug to the restaurant. 


dcooney4 said:


> Congrats on finding a bag that works so well. Not an easy thing to do. Enjoy it!


You are so right! Thank you! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> #Cookiefiend
> What a charming bag! Congratulations! I love the feather charms!
> Is it real crocodile skin?


Thank you! Yes, it’s croc - even the charms. I was stopped yesterday in a shop by the owner -  she was delighted by the bag and wanted to tell me how chic it was! 


Annabel Lee said:


> These are great, clearsighted goals, @whateve. I'll be cheering you on! And I hear you on it being easier to not buy in the first place v. not continuing a streak. I do this a lot because I'll get something that goes great with A,B and C in my closet, but then I decide it would go great with D, which I naturally don't own and MUST BUY. And that rarely works out well.
> 
> 
> Good for you, though. It doesn't serve anyone to accept shoddy products.
> 
> 
> 
> You have such great taste, MSD. I always love seeing the outfits you put together.
> 
> 
> This is a gorgeous bag, and it deserves to be worn! I hope you have a lovely time on your trip.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all about giving old clothes new life, but I don't have that skill--your finds sound amazing, and how nice that you're able to restore them to be exactly what you want them to be.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, this is such a stunner! What a great find!


Thank you! 


whateve said:


> The official name is quilted signature hobo. I only wore it once all last year, so I don't really need it but when I do use it, I love cuddling the fur. DH hates it. I like carrying it to annoy him! I didn't pay much for it, and I wouldn't be able to get much for it if I sold it, so I'm happy with only a few uses per year.


That’s really cute! I love the color! 


keodi said:


> beautiful bag!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Annabel Lee

whateve said:


> The official name is quilted signature hobo. I only wore it once all last year, so I don't really need it but when I do use it, I love cuddling the fur. DH hates it. I like carrying it to annoy him! I didn't pay much for it, and I wouldn't be able to get much for it if I sold it, so I'm happy with only a few uses per year.


Yes, this is the one I was thinking of! I think it's a great bag 



More bags said:


> Great scoring system!


Thank you! It helps take the knee-jerk reaction out of a decision.



More bags said:


> Thank you for the great review and pics Annabel Lee! I’m sorry about the pressured sales environment, although it sounds like you got a great bag. I think grey is my favourite version of this bag. Yours is lovely! I like the top handle and long chain versatility. Time to put this one on my 30 day delayed gratification list. I’ve already gone through the College bag thread in the YSL Sub Forum.





papertiger said:


> It's very interesting to that you still remember remember the poor experience of buying it under pressure despite the many positives you feel about the bag. It just gos to show how important customer service is for customers  (and for companies)
> 
> Looks like a beautiful bag, I can't imagine a nicer colour



Thank you, @More bags and @papertiger! It is a lovely bag, and I do get a lot of use out of it. Color was a big part of why I wanted this one--it's hard to find the perfect gray. I haven't shopped with YSL much so I'm not sure if my experience was typical, but it's made me reticent to go back in just to browse.



doni said:


> Didn’t have any idea California had outlaw fur. But that includes old fur? How is it sustainable to throw away a coat your grandma wore and buy a petrol based fake fur instead?
> Anyway, just my opinion... Today I will be wearing my German grandma’s beaver coat which has a hood and sixties vibes. I will be carrying a Plume 32 which is also a 60s bag, but the one right now in pool position to leave if I get a new bag. So sad.
> 
> I also made the first purchases of the year. In my defense they were all bargains. A couple of Loewe t-shirts in the sale that I know I will wear to death and a pair of Gucci loafers (Brixton) in the tan color. I never buy shoes second hand but these were in my local consignment store and the soles are pristine, they don’t even look they have been tried on, and half price. So I felt I had no choice.
> 
> I need to set up a budget soon and start using for February. Would anyone want to share what is your fashion-goods budget and how you manage it? Is it yearly, monthly... do you transfer from one month or one category to another... I am not careless with purchases but just very bad at budgeting and planning so would love to learn.


Totally agree that vintage fur is much more sustainable! I don't really follow a set budget, but I make sure I'm only taking from what's left after bills/savings/emergency fund/etc. And I try to limit my ins--I'd like to get to "one in, one out," but for now, just being mindful of what I'm acquiring v. what's already in my closet has helped me slow down the shopping a bit and choose better, more useful items.


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> At Neiman Marcus, in Boca Raton. I carried it all day yesterday... I had planned on carrying my Pico to dinner, but we forgot the wine bag, so we used it to carry a bottle of Krug to the restaurant.
> 
> You are so right! Thank you!
> 
> Thank you! Yes, it’s croc - even the charms. I was stopped yesterday in a shop by the owner -  she was delighted by the bag and wanted to tell me how chic it was!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> That’s really cute! I love the color!
> 
> Thank you so much!


----------



## papertiger

Annabel Lee said:


> Yes, this is the one I was thinking of! I think it's a great bag
> 
> 
> Thank you! It helps take the knee-jerk reaction out of a decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, @More bags and @papertiger! It is a lovely bag, and I do get a lot of use out of it. Color was a big part of why I wanted this one--it's hard to find the perfect gray. I haven't shopped with YSL much so I'm not sure if my experience was typical, but it's made me reticent to go back in just to browse.
> 
> 
> Totally agree that vintage fur is much more sustainable! I don't really follow a set budget, but I make sure I'm only taking from what's left after bills/savings/emergency fund/etc. And I try to limit my ins--I'd like to get to "one in, one out," but for now, just being mindful of what I'm acquiring v. what's already in my closet has helped me slow down the shopping a bit and choose better, more useful items.



Totally understandable, I'd be the same. 

Confidentially, I've haven't had great service from YSL since 2010! Although nothing and no one will stop me looking if I want to.


----------



## whateve

doni said:


> Didn’t have any idea California had outlaw fur. But that includes old fur? How is it sustainable to throw away a coat your grandma wore and buy a petrol based fake fur instead?
> Anyway, just my opinion... Today I will be wearing my German grandma’s beaver coat which has a hood and sixties vibes. I will be carrying a Plume 32 which is also a 60s bag, but the one right now in pool position to leave if I get a new bag. So sad.
> 
> I also made the first purchases of the year. In my defense they were all bargains. A couple of Loewe t-shirts in the sale that I know I will wear to death and a pair of Gucci loafers (Brixton) in the tan color. I never buy shoes second hand but these were in my local consignment store and the soles are pristine, they don’t even look they have been tried on, and half price. So I felt I had no choice.
> 
> I need to set up a budget soon and start using for February. Would anyone want to share what is your fashion-goods budget and how you manage it? Is it yearly, monthly... do you transfer from one month or one category to another... I am not careless with purchases but just very bad at budgeting and planning so would love to learn.


I don't have a budget but I usually keep myself under control dollar wise, if not in the number of items, because I get nervous when large amounts of money are involved.

Years ago when I first started selling, I kept track of how much profit I made on my sales. If I knew the purchase price of the item, I would subtract that but if it was just something from around the house that I didn't know what I had originally paid, I just counted the total profit. I've compared my total profit over the years to the amount of money spent on my entire current collection, and I figure the difference can be spent however I want without guilt.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Annabel Lee said:


> Thank you, @More bags and @papertiger! It is a lovely bag, and I do get a lot of use out of it. Color was a big part of why I wanted this one--it's hard to find the perfect gray. I haven't shopped with YSL much so I'm not sure if my experience was typical, but it's made me reticent to go back in just to browse.
> 
> 
> Totally agree that vintage fur is much more sustainable! I don't really follow a set budget, but I make sure I'm only taking from what's left after bills/savings/emergency fund/etc. And I try to limit my ins--I'd like to get to "one in, one out," but for now, just being mindful of what I'm acquiring v. what's already in my closet has helped me slow down the shopping a bit and choose better, more useful items.





papertiger said:


> Totally understandable, I'd be the same.
> 
> Confidentially, I've haven't had great service from YSL since 2010! Although nothing and no one will stop me looking if I want to.


@Annabel Lee - enjoy your grey bag!  I love grey bags so much!!! They’re a great neutral. 

I’ve mentioned that I’ve had horrible experience with YSL customer service and quality on the one bag I had. But, I’m not a frequent shopper of the brand so, I didn’t know if it was just one stand alone issue. 

Most recently when I got my new YSL bag from Saks, there was no box and I’ve had to go on a merry go round of foolishness just to get one (which still hasn’t arrived). 

But, I love my new Lou camera bag (I’ve worn it 3 times this week) and I really like my other YSL - the mono Cabas (interestingly they are both black / black hardware). But, I am still going to try to avoid the brand at all costs. They have some beautiful bags. But they are just too iffy on quality and service.


whateve said:


> I don't have a budget but I usually keep myself under control dollar wise, if not in the number of items, because I get nervous when large amounts of money are involved.
> 
> Years ago when I first started selling, I kept track of how much profit I made on my sales. If I knew the purchase price of the item, I would subtract that but if it was just something from around the house that I didn't know what I had originally paid, I just counted the total profit. I've compared my total profit over the years to the amount of money spent on my entire current collection, and I figure the difference can be spent however I want without guilt.


I do the same thing with my bags. I always track the purchase and any eventuality sale price to calculate profit. Until a couple of years ago because I was rapidly downsizing (but upgrading) my collection I could buy new bags out of sales proceeds. Now, I’m barely selling anything so limiting myself to just that isn’t an option but, I still like to know how much of a loss I’m taking on any sales.

And, actually, I don’t feel I’m taking any “losses”. I’ve worn and loved the bags I’m selling so that wear is definitely worth something.

Speaking of which, I sold one of the two bags I want to sell. Whoop!  Funny thing, how the other one hasn’t sold since I haven’t listed it yet.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> @Annabel Lee - enjoy your grey bag!  I love grey bags so much!!! They’re a great neutral.
> 
> I’ve mentioned that I’ve had horrible experience with YSL customer service and quality on the one bag I had. But, I’m not a frequent shopper of the brand so, I didn’t know if it was just one stand alone issue.
> 
> Most recently when I got my new YSL bag from Saks, there was no box and I’ve had to go on a merry go round of foolishness just to get one (which still hasn’t arrived).
> 
> But, I love my new Lou camera bag (I’ve worn it 3 times this week) and I really like my other YSL - the mono Cabas (interestingly they are both black / black hardware). But, I am still going to try to avoid the brand at all costs. They have some beautiful bags. But they are just too iffy on quality and service.
> I do the same thing with my bags. I always track the purchase and any eventuality sale price to calculate profit. Until a couple of years ago because I was rapidly downsizing (but upgrading) my collection I could buy new bags out of sales proceeds. Now, I’m barely selling anything so limiting myself to just that isn’t an option but, I still like to know how much of a loss I’m taking on any sales.
> 
> And, actually, I don’t feel I’m taking any “losses”. I’ve worn and loved the bags I’m selling so that wear is definitely worth something.
> 
> Speaking of which, I sold one of the two bags I want to sell. Whoop!  Funny thing, how the other one hasn’t sold since I haven’t listed it yet.


Your chances of sale will definitely improve if you list it! Sometimes I wish someone would just knock on the door and offer me a great price for bags I haven't gotten around to listing.


----------



## Katinahat

Cookiefiend said:


> Found it! My search for a nice black crossbody is over! I tried several different bags - Gucci, Ferragamo (so sad this didn’t work though), YSL, and Prada. The crossbody strap on all but the YSL was too short, and while they all offered to punch another hole in the strap - that’s not what I want. The YSL strap was long enough, but not big enough to easily fit my must haves - even though the SA really tried and then told me I would have to buy a smaller wallet....
> So - here’s my new cutie - Nancy Gonzalez, Mini Erica Tote. Black Matte Caiman Croc.
> View attachment 4646004
> View attachment 4646005
> View attachment 4646006


Loving your monochrome style. Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> Your chances of sale will definitely improve if you list it! Sometimes I wish someone would just knock on the door and offer me a great price for bags I haven't gotten around to listing.


IKR?!


----------



## Rhl2987

keodi said:


> very nice, and stylish. question what luxury items do you consider not sustainably or ethically made, in my eyes your vintage Chanel items were very much a sustainable purchase! speaking of vintage Chanel, I purchased what I thought was a chanel style Cardigan (not real chanel)  from Goodwill for 18.99!  I took pictures and got it authenticated and turns out the cardinal is authentic!


Thank you for asking! I’ve done some research into brands that produce items sustainably and ethically. Some that come to mind are Everlane, Patagonia, Naadam, Icebreaker. There are many more that I have to do research on like Cuyana. And my friend just opened up her own online shop and I love the items she carries from little known brands. All secondhand purchases don’t count towards my total! So, vintage Chanel, TheRealReal, shopping friends’ closets, you name it. From what I’ve learned, fast fashion (think Zara, H&M, etc, stores that I really do love to shop at) does a lot of damage to the environment, not to mention conditions in some factories where clothes are made. I love my JCrew and really any and all clothes shopping, but I’m trying small things to lessen my environmental impact this year, even though I know I can’t make a big impact.


----------



## Rhl2987

keodi said:


> very nice, and stylish. question what luxury items do you consider not sustainably or ethically made, in my eyes your vintage Chanel items were very much a sustainable purchase! speaking of vintage Chanel, I purchased what I thought was a chanel style Cardigan (not real chanel)  from Goodwill for 18.99!  I took pictures and got it authenticated and turns out the cardinal is authentic!


What an amazing find!! May we please see a picture? I can’t even believe it! Where did you authenticate online, out of curiosity?


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> I am clearing out my closet and listed some shoes for sale. Got my first request to send a video of me walking around in the shoes...ummm nope!


My goodness gracious. That’s ridiculous! And also so strange...


----------



## Rhl2987

papertiger said:


> Those are HOT!
> 
> You won't see me in Dior sandles until Summer. Freezing here.


Thank you! I figure that I can just wear a pretty plain suit, or pants and blouse, and spice it up with these!

Cold here too but as long as there’s no snow on the ground I can wear these from the car to a building and survive.


----------



## Rhl2987

papertiger said:


> Evie plus gym bag today. I'm going straight to yoga.
> 
> Freezing cold but totally beautiful day here. Navy and dark forrest green Chanel sweater (the buttons have Chanel bags etched on them). Vintage black seal coat (given to me by my mother). Wg and Black diamond pave ring and black leather bow necklace. Wool hat and cashmere fingerless mittens.
> 
> The coat is thigh length. My mother had 2 made at the same time. This and a full length one. I sold the longer, I think it was wearing me. It would have made sense in the Arctic though (where we used to live).


Everything sounds amazing and especially that Chanel sweater. I’m a sucker for a dark forest green.


----------



## Rhl2987

Cookiefiend said:


> Found it! My search for a nice black crossbody is over! I tried several different bags - Gucci, Ferragamo (so sad this didn’t work though), YSL, and Prada. The crossbody strap on all but the YSL was too short, and while they all offered to punch another hole in the strap - that’s not what I want. The YSL strap was long enough, but not big enough to easily fit my must haves - even though the SA really tried and then told me I would have to buy a smaller wallet....
> So - here’s my new cutie - Nancy Gonzalez, Mini Erica Tote. Black Matte Caiman Croc.
> View attachment 4646004
> View attachment 4646005
> View attachment 4646006


Wow great pick. It’s beautiful!!


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> Wow... what an incredible find! You've obviously got a great eye. Well done!
> 
> There's a high-end (VERY high end) consignment shop in the town next to mine that carries Chanel, Hermes, and other designer items. DH and I ventured in last fall, because (silly me) I thought maybe I could find a vintage Chanel jacket for a few hundred dollars. After all (silly me) we're not talking about a NEW jacket, we're talking about an OLD one, and one that someone else wore at least once… right???
> 
> Silly me! The owner did have a few Chanel jackets in my size, but they were all marked at $2,000 or more. And they weren't even in pristine condition.
> 
> So all of this whining is leading up to a question, for those of you who shop vintage. What is a fair price for a used/vintage/whatever Chanel jacket? Was I the silly one, or did that consignment shop owner have her head in the clouds???


I’ve only recently gotten into this but what I’ve found is that jackets range in price from several hundred to in the $1500-2500 range for a very classic black jacket. And, of course, condition matters too. You can find jackets in the hundreds on TheRealReal or eBay right now. Online is so hard because sometimes you can’t return these but that is where you can find some of the best deals or most special pieces. I have a jacket and cardigan on the way and will post them when they arrive. Happy to share prices too.


----------



## Rhl2987

cowgirlsboots said:


> There must be weirdos all over the world. I had the same request many times when trying to sell shoes in the classifieds. One time I had a thank-you message saying the photo of my red shoes had made his afternoon...  well, I´ve given up trying to sell shoes!


What?? How crazy!


----------



## Rhl2987

cowgirlsboots said:


> Sight of relief...  there are others out there owning vintage/inherited fur! I wasn´t sure whether I was allowed to mention real fur on here. There are quite a few old fur coats in my collection- some inherited from family, some gifted to be by people who wantd to get rid of their politically incorrect possesions, some bought by me cheaply. I actually consider most of  them fit for every day use, because they are warm and soft and make me feel content in a way of following an archaic instinct. When it´s really cold I wear them at home ...


My grandmother has a couple that will be mine someday. She collected them back in the day. They’re beautiful! It’s nice to inherit them. I don’t think I’d ever buy one new these days. Too expensive.


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> The official name is quilted signature hobo. I only wore it once all last year, so I don't really need it but when I do use it, I love cuddling the fur. DH hates it. I like carrying it to annoy him! I didn't pay much for it, and I wouldn't be able to get much for it if I sold it, so I'm happy with only a few uses per year.


What an adorable bag!


----------



## keodi

Rhl2987 said:


> Thank you for asking! I*’ve done some research into brands that produce items sustainably and ethically. Some that come to mind are Everlane, Patagonia, Naadam, Icebreaker.* There are many more that I have to do research on like Cuyana. And my friend just opened up her own online shop and I love the items she carries from little known brands. All secondhand purchases don’t count towards my total! So, vintage Chanel, TheRealReal, shopping friends’ closets, you name it. From what I’ve learned, fast fashion (think Zara, H&M, etc, stores that I really do love to shop at) does a lot of damage to the environment, not to mention conditions in some factories where clothes are made. I love my JCrew and really any and all clothes shopping, but I’m trying small things to lessen my environmental impact this year, even though I know I can’t make a big impact.


Thank you for explaining what you meant. Years ago, I use to shop at Zara and H&M, but no longer. I now shop  mainly second hand, so consignment, goodwill, the RealReal, and fashionphile. When I do buy new, I look at  Eileen fisher, Everlane, and Brora to name a few. I love Jcrew, but I've significantly reduce what I buy from Jcrew. these days, it's rainy basics such as T-shirts.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> Speaking of which, I sold one of the two bags I want to sell. Whoop!  Funny thing, how the other one hasn’t sold since I haven’t listed it yet.





whateve said:


> Your chances of sale will definitely improve if you list it! Sometimes I wish someone would just knock on the door and offer me a great price for bags I haven't gotten around to listing.



Sparkle, congrats on the bag sale! You ladies are hilarious! Sometimes, I can get my Mom to buy my items!! Then I don’t have to list them and can be paid immediately or in installments, haha.


----------



## Stratford

I wanted to share with you all this app I have been using as a “to-Do” list and to create “Projects” with to-dos attached to them so I can have a couple of goals this year. For example, one goal is to learn Spanish... or at least make headway. So I have a repeating task to spend 5 minutes every day with Duolingo. Then, when the task is done you check it off. It is removed from your to-do list and archived so you always have the history.

My three main goals:
1- Learn Spanish (5 min each day)
2 - Fitness (30 min each day of heart rate increasing movement)
3 - Clean out Home (20 min each day on one spot... closet, drawer. Etc)
4 - Work on my “Time Optimisim” (I am trying to really understand how long something takes me so I don't try to do too much and then end up being late for something. I hate being late, but I am always late. It’s embarrassing and then I beat myself up - which is so not helpful.)

I am still an old school Franklin planner girl and I needed something digital but still a CLEAN visual. I hate distractions - if there is a rabbit hole to go down, I will find it.

Anyway the app is called “THINGS”. I think you can get it for your phone, iPad or computer and it will sync across all of them. You can create tasks for different days to schedule them. You can also have it show your calendar, but that gets too busy for me visually.

It’s so much better than writing in my planner and then writing my smaller list on a piece of paper to carry with me as I run errands. (Too much time writing. I type faster.)

I have the hardest time staying on task and this has helped me so far.

Now, does anyone have an app like this for tracking bag usage? I want something simple that I can do on my phone or iPad as well. Or is it best to use Google docs as many of you are? I think someone mentioned having a Note file on their phone, but you lose the functionality of all the cool analysis you could do with a spreadsheet. I want something clean visually... or else I will get distracted and go down a rabbit hole.

PS If I were a dragon, my “treasures” would be handbags. I would love to be more intentional about adding to the hoard. 

PPS THANK YOU ALL for your wonderful posts!!! The encouragement on this board is phenomenal. No judgement, just good people supporting each other. Sending you all big hugs!


----------



## ohmisseevee

Stratford said:


> I wanted to share with you all this app I have been using as a “to-Do” list and to create “Projects” with to-dos attached to them so I can have a couple of goals this year. For example, one goal is to learn Spanish... or at least make headway. So I have a repeating task to spend 5 minutes every day with Duolingo. Then, when the task is done you check it off. It is removed from your to-do list and archived so you always have the history.
> 
> My three main goals:
> 1- Learn Spanish (5 min each day)
> 2 - Fitness (30 min each day of heart rate increasing movement)
> 3 - Clean out Home (20 min each day on one spot... closet, drawer. Etc)
> 4 - Work on my “Time Optimisim” (I am trying to really understand how long something takes me so I don't try to do too much and then end up being late for something. I hate being late, but I am always late. It’s embarrassing and then I beat myself up - which is so not helpful.)
> 
> I am still an old school Franklin planner girl and I needed something digital but still a CLEAN visual. I hate distractions - if there is a rabbit hole to go down, I will find it.
> 
> Anyway the app is called “THINGS”. I think you can get it for your phone, iPad or computer and it will sync across all of them. You can create tasks for different days to schedule them. You can also have it show your calendar, but that gets too busy for me visually.
> 
> It’s so much better than writing in my planner and then writing my smaller list on a piece of paper to carry with me as I run errands. (Too much time writing. I type faster.)
> 
> I have the hardest time staying on task and this has helped me so far.
> 
> Now, does anyone have an app like this for tracking bag usage? I want something simple that I can do on my phone or iPad as well. Or is it best to use Google docs as many of you are? I think someone mentioned having a Note file on their phone, but you lose the functionality of all the cool analysis you could do with a spreadsheet. I want something clean visually... or else I will get distracted and go down a rabbit hole.
> 
> PS If I were a dragon, my “treasures” would be handbags. I would love to be more intentional about adding to the hoard.
> 
> PPS THANK YOU ALL for your wonderful posts!!! The encouragement on this board is phenomenal. No judgement, just good people supporting each other. Sending you all big hugs!



What I would do is create a Google form linked to a spreadsheet, and have a link to the form from your browser or even phone's home screen. The form would only have fields you wanted to track (such as bag, color, etc) and you could either use manual input or create it as a dropdown with your existing bags.

That would give you the same analysis of a spreadsheet but day to day you would only need to look at the form and do quick inputs.

Neither here nor there, but I like the manual process of handwriting even though much of my calendar is now visual. I still do best with handwritten to do lists!


----------



## dcooney4

Stratford said:


> I wanted to share with you all this app I have been using as a “to-Do” list and to create “Projects” with to-dos attached to them so I can have a couple of goals this year. For example, one goal is to learn Spanish... or at least make headway. So I have a repeating task to spend 5 minutes every day with Duolingo. Then, when the task is done you check it off. It is removed from your to-do list and archived so you always have the history.
> 
> My three main goals:
> 1- Learn Spanish (5 min each day)
> 2 - Fitness (30 min each day of heart rate increasing movement)
> 3 - Clean out Home (20 min each day on one spot... closet, drawer. Etc)
> 4 - Work on my “Time Optimisim” (I am trying to really understand how long something takes me so I don't try to do too much and then end up being late for something. I hate being late, but I am always late. It’s embarrassing and then I beat myself up - which is so not helpful.)
> 
> I am still an old school Franklin planner girl and I needed something digital but still a CLEAN visual. I hate distractions - if there is a rabbit hole to go down, I will find it.
> 
> Anyway the app is called “THINGS”. I think you can get it for your phone, iPad or computer and it will sync across all of them. You can create tasks for different days to schedule them. You can also have it show your calendar, but that gets too busy for me visually.
> 
> It’s so much better than writing in my planner and then writing my smaller list on a piece of paper to carry with me as I run errands. (Too much time writing. I type faster.)
> 
> I have the hardest time staying on task and this has helped me so far.
> 
> Now, does anyone have an app like this for tracking bag usage? I want something simple that I can do on my phone or iPad as well. Or is it best to use Google docs as many of you are? I think someone mentioned having a Note file on their phone, but you lose the functionality of all the cool analysis you could do with a spreadsheet. I want something clean visually... or else I will get distracted and go down a rabbit hole.
> 
> PS If I were a dragon, my “treasures” would be handbags. I would love to be more intentional about adding to the hoard.
> 
> PPS THANK YOU ALL for your wonderful posts!!! The encouragement on this board is phenomenal. No judgement, just good people supporting each other. Sending you all big hugs!


I use Evernote on my phone to track my bag usage.


----------



## dcooney4

ohmisseevee said:


> What I would do is create a Google form linked to a spreadsheet, and have a link to the form from your browser or even phone's home screen. The form would only have fields you wanted to track (such as bag, color, etc) and you could either use manual input or create it as a dropdown with your existing bags.
> 
> That would give you the same analysis of a spreadsheet but day to day you would only need to look at the form and do quick inputs.
> 
> Neither here nor there, but I like the manual process of handwriting even though much of my calendar is now visual. I still do best with handwritten to do lists!


 I love writing on paper for my to do list too!


----------



## whateve

My plan to make daily cleaning easier by putting cleaning wipes into every bathroom isn't a success. When I use the wipes, my hands get covered with the cleaner and the scent stays, plus I don't like to think what it is doing to my skin. If I have to put on gloves to use it, that destroys the ease of use. It is easier just to use a spray bottle with a cloth like I used to.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

doni said:


> Oh my God, you do have a clutch collection! that burgundy snakeskin looks cool.


Thank-you! I bought it to go with a navy 40ies dress (it looks like a sack on the hanger but is actually rather fitted) for my youngest daughter´s confirmation. It matched my patent YSL shoes very nicely. Naturally nobody cared to take a photo of me in my outfit on the day.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> It is the sale of fur that is outlawed. It isn't illegal to own it or wear it. I wish they had made an exception for vintage. It is so wasteful to just throw those things away, which I guess is what they will do when thrift stores get them donated. My fur bag has a date of production inside so I could prove it was made before the ban. They did make an exception for sheepskin. I guess Ugg has aggressive lobbyists. Python has been illegal here for years. I can buy it in another state and bring it in but I can't have it shipped to my home from a retailer.


In Germany selling fur or exotic leathers which have the correct papers confirming they are from a time when the specific fur/leather was legal or made of a fur/leather that is not covered by the species protection law. If you don´t have the papers you are not to sell  and buy the items. Naturally I don´t have any papers for any of my vintage treasures and for example never take them out of the country as I fear there could be problems with the customs.  I´ve never investigated about python, but guess there must be exemptions as you can buy lots of new items made from python leather and I´ve never seen any paperwork mentioned.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Stratford said:


> I wanted to share with you all this app I have been using as a “to-Do” list and to create “Projects” with to-dos attached to them so I can have a couple of goals this year. For example, one goal is to learn Spanish... or at least make headway. So I have a repeating task to spend 5 minutes every day with Duolingo. Then, when the task is done you check it off. It is removed from your to-do list and archived so you always have the history.
> 
> My three main goals:
> 1- Learn Spanish (5 min each day)
> 2 - Fitness (30 min each day of heart rate increasing movement)
> 3 - Clean out Home (20 min each day on one spot... closet, drawer. Etc)
> 4 - Work on my “Time Optimisim” (I am trying to really understand how long something takes me so I don't try to do too much and then end up being late for something. I hate being late, but I am always late. It’s embarrassing and then I beat myself up - which is so not helpful.)
> 
> I am still an old school Franklin planner girl and I needed something digital but still a CLEAN visual. I hate distractions - if there is a rabbit hole to go down, I will find it.
> 
> Anyway the app is called “THINGS”. I think you can get it for your phone, iPad or computer and it will sync across all of them. You can create tasks for different days to schedule them. You can also have it show your calendar, but that gets too busy for me visually.
> 
> It’s so much better than writing in my planner and then writing my smaller list on a piece of paper to carry with me as I run errands. (Too much time writing. I type faster.)
> 
> I have the hardest time staying on task and this has helped me so far.
> 
> Now, does anyone have an app like this for tracking bag usage? I want something simple that I can do on my phone or iPad as well. Or is it best to use Google docs as many of you are? I think someone mentioned having a Note file on their phone, but you lose the functionality of all the cool analysis you could do with a spreadsheet. I want something clean visually... or else I will get distracted and go down a rabbit hole.
> 
> PS If I were a dragon, my “treasures” would be handbags. I would love to be more intentional about adding to the hoard.
> 
> PPS THANK YOU ALL for your wonderful posts!!! The encouragement on this board is phenomenal. No judgement, just good people supporting each other. Sending you all big hugs!


Love the “time optimism” phrase. 


dcooney4 said:


> I love writing on paper for my to do list too!


I am soooooooo electronics / online / virtual oriented. But, I still love doing my to do lists with pen and paper. 


whateve said:


> My plan to make daily cleaning easier by putting cleaning wipes into every bathroom isn't a success. When I use the wipes, my hands get covered with the cleaner and the scent stays, plus I don't like to think what it is doing to my skin. If I have to put on gloves to use it, that destroys the ease of use. It is easier just to use a spray bottle with a cloth like I used to.


When I use the wipes I wash my hands after and don’t smell the scent. Would that be too much of an extra step?


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Love the “time optimism” phrase.
> I am soooooooo electronics / online / virtual oriented. But, I still love doing my to do lists with pen and paper.
> When I use the wipes I wash my hands after and don’t smell the scent. Would that be too much of an extra step?


I figured I would have to do that, and then put on lotion. I'm still worried about it damaging my skin/cuticles.


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you! I bought it to go with a navy 40ies dress (it looks like a sack on the hanger but is actually rather fitted) for my youngest daughter´s confirmation. It matched my patent YSL shoes very nicely. Naturally nobody cared to take a photo of me in my outfit on the day.
> View attachment 4647998
> View attachment 4648001


Lovely outfit, you have amazing clutches!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> You can still find Chanel jackets for $800-1600. The couture fantasy tweeds with contrasting silk lining are the most expensive pre-loved, they're still at crazy prices forever. Anything that's RTW plain material, especially black or navy can go for a little lower around $600. Factor in Chanel Jackets are around $6K new now and hard to even get and it brings home why these ladies want a decent return on their trophy jacket. They probably only get 50% of the store's ticket price.
> 
> You may find the prices will come down after a while. I think I have 4 C jackets left, plus a leather waistcoat (vest) and other 'stuff' like knitwear. Honestly, you don't need many pieces to add quite a lot of zing.


Thank you for this info. I'm not interested in starting a collection of C jackets (heaven forbid!)… I just wanted one. A basic piece, maybe a black-grey-cream tweed with a bit of piping around the edges, and pretty buttons. And just a simple lining, because I wouldn't be taking it off. And nothing fancy at the neckline, because I'd wear either a necklace or an H scarf. 

Is that a sacrilege? To combine C and H??? 

Maybe I'll try this shop again in the spring, when wool tweed isn't in season. I could see myself paying $600-$700 dollars for a C jacket that's in very good condition, if I then didn't have to pay a fortune in alterations.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> That sure sounds ridiculously overpriced for a consignment store. California tends to be more expensive in the used clothing market than some other states. Our local thrift store where I bought a Ferragamo for $2 has now raised their prices immensely, like $100 for a used Coach factory purse. When I shop in a B&M store for used items, I expect to find a bigger bargain than I would find on ebay.
> 
> I've never actually seen a vintage Chanel jacket in a thrift store but I probably wouldn't pay more than $600. I would be worried about getting a fake.


This was the first time I'd seen a Chanel jacket in a thrift shop. I think they were the real deal (and I think her bags were, as well) but I agree with your concern about fakes.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> The official name is quilted signature hobo. I only wore it once all last year, so I don't really need it but when I do use it, I love cuddling the fur. DH hates it. I like carrying it to annoy him! I didn't pay much for it, and I wouldn't be able to get much for it if I sold it, so I'm happy with only a few uses per year.


Oh, I remember this bag from last year… your little furry friend!


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Thank you for this info. I'm not interested in starting a collection of C jackets (heaven forbid!)… I just wanted one. A basic piece, maybe a black-grey-cream tweed with a bit of piping around the edges, and pretty buttons. And just a simple lining, because I wouldn't be taking it off. And nothing fancy at the neckline, because I'd wear either a necklace or an H scarf.
> 
> Is that a sacrilege? To combine C and H???
> 
> Maybe I'll try this shop again in the spring, when wool tweed isn't in season. I could see myself paying $600-$700 dollars for a C jacket that's in very good condition, if I then didn't have to pay a fortune in alterations.




Others may disagree but mixing labels (and with hughstreet and vintage) is bar better than one label head to toe.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you! I bought it to go with a navy 40ies dress (it looks like a sack on the hanger but is actually rather fitted) for my youngest daughter´s confirmation. It matched my patent YSL shoes very nicely. Naturally nobody cared to take a photo of me in my outfit on the day.
> View attachment 4647998
> View attachment 4648001



Liking


----------



## ElainePG

keodi said:


> Thank you for explaining what you meant. Years ago, I use to shop at Zara and H&M, but no longer. I now shop  mainly second hand, so consignment, goodwill, the RealReal, and fashionphile. When I do buy new, I look at  Eileen fisher, Everlane, and Brora to name a few. *I love Jcrew, but I've significantly reduce what I buy from Jcrew*. these days, it's rainy basics such as T-shirts.


Is J Crew a problem, ethically? Or is it just that you're trying to cut down on new purchases from all companies?


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> My plan to make daily cleaning easier by putting cleaning wipes into every bathroom isn't a success. When I use the wipes, my hands get covered with the cleaner and the scent stays, plus I don't like to think what it is doing to my skin. If I have to put on gloves to use it, that destroys the ease of use. It is easier just to use a spray bottle with a cloth like I used to.


I've been liking these Swedish Dishcloths. A friend sent me one as a little present, and it works great in the kitchen. I throw it in the wash every now and again (but not the dryer). It's apparently good for 50 washes. Better for the environment than paper towels! 

https://sweetgumhome.com/collections/frontpage/more-joy?page=1


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Others may disagree but mixing labels (and with hughstreet and vintage) is bar better than one label head to toe.


I think so, too. To my eye, all one label has too much of a contrived look. For example, I would love to wear a Chanel jacket with jeans & ankle boots!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> I've been liking these Swedish Dishcloths. A friend sent me one as a little present, and it works great in the kitchen. I throw it in the wash every now and again (but not the dryer). It's apparently good for 50 washes. Better for the environment than paper towels!
> 
> https://sweetgumhome.com/collections/frontpage/more-joy?page=1


Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## keodi

ElainePG said:


> Is J Crew a problem, ethically? Or is it just that you're trying to cut down on new purchases from all companies?


Jcrew is very very tight lipped about their supply chain which isn't usually a good sign.


----------



## keodi

papertiger said:


> Others may disagree but mixing labels (and with hughstreet and vintage) is bar better than one label head to toe.


I agree 100%!


----------



## papertiger

papertiger said:


> Others may disagree but mixing labels (and with hughstreet and vintage) is bar better than one label head to toe.



Please excuse my autocorrect. Where is 'Hughstreet' and does 'bar' mean 'EXTRA' far? To cap it all this laptop's space-bar is sticky meaning my posts may end up looking like OldRussianScripture (that was deliberate BTW). Sorry, sorry, sorry.

Today, I am determined not to do anything apart from to buy cotton wool, have a long shower and take DH for Chinese to celebrate the Lunar New Year (not that either of us is Asian). This will involve minimum dressing and just H Evie.

I will however have a clearcut of my bag. Too many insignificant receipts in there and 'bits' that serve no purpose at all except to make finding things a lot more tricky.

How often do others clean out there everyday (or longterm) bags?


----------



## Mulberrygal

dcooney4 said:


> I have a list of my bags by color on my phone. Each day I take a bag out I open the list and put a little asterisk next to the bag. After each five uses I put a slash so that at the end of the year I can count by fives. This is the easiest way for me.



Oh that's a great simple solution and I think I'll give that a go. Do you have an iPhone and if so where do you keep the info?



msd_bags said:


> I use the app Evernote for my checklist.  Each Note is for 1 month.  All my bags are listed there. I put what date for the month I use the bag.  Then, at the end of each month, I summarize in the Excel worksheet where all my uses have been summarized since 2017.  This way I can analyze.  This works for me.





whateve said:


> I keep track of it on a spreadsheet I was already using to track my collection. When I buy something bag related I record the item and the amount on a spreadsheet. That spreadsheet keeps track of my purchases over time, but only the bags and SLGs that are currently in my collection are on a "purse inventory" spreadsheet. I added monthly columns and just record the wears of each bag there. I haven't done the same with SLGS. At the end of the year, I tallied all the monthly columns and then made a list from most worn to least worn.





ohmisseevee said:


> I've been tracking via Google spreadsheets. I have a sheet where I am tracking a few different things ; two of them are bag related, where one is my inventory and the second is the tracker. I have columns with the date, bag, bag color, and occasion, and right now the bags and bag colors are exporting into two pie charts.
> 
> I was able to modify the pie chart so that each bag's slice roughly matches the color of the bag. Haven't had a chance to do that yet for the two most recent editions but I like this visual for seeing what I've been using this year!



Oh they are all great ideas and plenty of food for thought here I am/was spreadsheet based and have always analysed my spends there so I have details of all my bag purchases.  I have never kept track of bag use though and as I'm no longer working I don't have any reason to access my laptop/spreadsheets on a daily basis. So I think for now I need something that is easy to mange and will try dcooney4's idea and have something on my phone or iPad. I think I'll need something with dates in though otherwise I probably won't remember if I've marked it down or not


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> I've been liking these Swedish Dishcloths. A friend sent me one as a little present, and it works great in the kitchen. I throw it in the wash every now and again (but not the dryer). It's apparently good for 50 washes. Better for the environment than paper towels!
> 
> https://sweetgumhome.com/collections/frontpage/more-joy?page=1


Oooh, thanks for this link.


----------



## momasaurus

Stratford said:


> I wanted to share with you all this app I have been using as a “to-Do” list and to create “Projects” with to-dos attached to them so I can have a couple of goals this year. For example, one goal is to learn Spanish... or at least make headway. So I have a repeating task to spend 5 minutes every day with Duolingo. Then, when the task is done you check it off. It is removed from your to-do list and archived so you always have the history.
> 
> My three main goals:
> 1- Learn Spanish (5 min each day)
> 2 - Fitness (30 min each day of heart rate increasing movement)
> 3 - Clean out Home (20 min each day on one spot... closet, drawer. Etc)
> 4 - Work on my “Time Optimisim” (I am trying to really understand how long something takes me so I don't try to do too much and then end up being late for something. I hate being late, but I am always late. It’s embarrassing and then I beat myself up - which is so not helpful.)
> 
> I am still an old school Franklin planner girl and I needed something digital but still a CLEAN visual. I hate distractions - if there is a rabbit hole to go down, I will find it.
> 
> Anyway the app is called “THINGS”. I think you can get it for your phone, iPad or computer and it will sync across all of them. You can create tasks for different days to schedule them. You can also have it show your calendar, but that gets too busy for me visually.
> 
> It’s so much better than writing in my planner and then writing my smaller list on a piece of paper to carry with me as I run errands. (Too much time writing. I type faster.)
> 
> I have the hardest time staying on task and this has helped me so far.
> 
> Now, does anyone have an app like this for tracking bag usage? I want something simple that I can do on my phone or iPad as well. Or is it best to use Google docs as many of you are? I think someone mentioned having a Note file on their phone, but you lose the functionality of all the cool analysis you could do with a spreadsheet. I want something clean visually... or else I will get distracted and go down a rabbit hole.
> 
> PS If I were a dragon, my “treasures” would be handbags. I would love to be more intentional about adding to the hoard.
> 
> PPS THANK YOU ALL for your wonderful posts!!! The encouragement on this board is phenomenal. No judgement, just good people supporting each other. Sending you all big hugs!


very inspiring post! investigating.....


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> Please excuse my autocorrect. Where is 'Hughstreet' and does 'bar' mean 'EXTRA' far? To cap it all this laptop's space-bar is sticky meaning my posts may end up looking like OldRussianScripture (that was deliberate BTW). Sorry, sorry, sorry.
> 
> Today, I am determined not to do anything apart from to buy cotton wool, have a long shower and take DH for Chinese to celebrate the Lunar New Year (not that either of us is Asian). This will involve minimum dressing and just H Evie.
> 
> I will however have a clearcut of my bag. Too many insignificant receipts in there and 'bits' that serve no purpose at all except to make finding things a lot more tricky.
> 
> How often do others clean out there everyday (or longterm) bags?


I have to clean out my bags after each use, otherwise HORROR. Now my car --- that's another story.


----------



## Mulberrygal

I am on holiday at the moment and decided in an effort to keep hassle to the minimum I would only bring 3 bags
Chanel Reissue 226 - which is an easy size for travel/hand luggage and can also be used as a day or evening bag whilst I'm here
Mulberry Lily -easy evening use 
Chanel small Boy - great cross body for walks and also ideal for evening 
This is minimal for me, I'd usually bring more as I live to use as many as possible. I've also bought my Mulberry beach bag but I'm so missing my Neverfull that usually doubles up as a beach bag and my WoC that's ideal for popping in the NF with valuables in. I've just nowhere to put my phone, purse etc in the day, maybe I should have thought to out an organiser in the Mulb beach bag it would have worked better 

I won't travel light again but at least I know now which bags I can't leave behind. I do find it hassle to have various bags in my hand luggage and keep swapping it about 

How many and which bags do you find best for a beach holiday?
How many and which bags do you find best for a City break?


----------



## Mulberrygal

Sparkletastic said:


> And, actually, I don’t feel I’m taking any “losses”. I’ve worn and loved the bags I’m selling so that wear is definitely worthSpeaking of which, I sold one of the two bags I want to sell. Whoop!  Funny thing, how the other one hasn’t sold since I haven’t listed it yet.





whateve said:


> Your chances of sale will definitely improve if you list it! Sometimes I wish someone would just knock on the door and offer me a great price for bags I haven't gotten around to listing.



Ha ha, yes they definitely sell better if you list them..............I must get round to listing a few more of mine but I find taking the pics and actually doing it is such hassle now  I've been naughty and sent a few to consignment recently, three bags and a couple of SLG went quickly but a coupke of bags and a purse have stuck and I think I should try and sell them myself again.
Whatever I'd like that fairy to knock on my door too  
Well done for moving one on Sparkletastic.


----------



## papertiger

Mulberrygal said:


> I am on holiday at the moment and decided in an effort to keep hassle to the minimum I would only bring 3 bags
> Chanel Reissue 226 - which is an easy size for travel/hand luggage and can also be used as a day or evening bag whilst I'm here
> Mulberry Lily -easy evening use
> Chanel small Boy - great cross body for walks and also ideal for evening
> This is minimal for me, I'd usually bring more as I live to use as many as possible. I've also bought my Mulberry beach bag but I'm so missing my Neverfull that usually doubles up as a beach bag and my WoC that's ideal for popping in the NF with valuables in. I've just nowhere to put my phone, purse etc in the day, maybe I should have thought to out an organiser in the Mulb beach bag it would have worked better
> 
> I won't travel light again but at least I know now which bags I can't leave behind. I do find it hassle to have various bags in my hand luggage and keep swapping it about
> 
> How many and which bags do you find best for a beach holiday?
> How many and which bags do you find best for a City break?



3 bags max for each.

Beach: 
Crossbody 
Beach bag (not leather) 
Tote 
plus a wallet that can be used for a clutch 

City:
Crossbody 
Tote 
Nicer bag for evenings/meeting friends


----------



## whateve

Mulberrygal said:


> I am on holiday at the moment and decided in an effort to keep hassle to the minimum I would only bring 3 bags
> Chanel Reissue 226 - which is an easy size for travel/hand luggage and can also be used as a day or evening bag whilst I'm here
> Mulberry Lily -easy evening use
> Chanel small Boy - great cross body for walks and also ideal for evening
> This is minimal for me, I'd usually bring more as I live to use as many as possible. I've also bought my Mulberry beach bag but I'm so missing my Neverfull that usually doubles up as a beach bag and my WoC that's ideal for popping in the NF with valuables in. I've just nowhere to put my phone, purse etc in the day, maybe I should have thought to out an organiser in the Mulb beach bag it would have worked better
> 
> I won't travel light again but at least I know now which bags I can't leave behind. I do find it hassle to have various bags in my hand luggage and keep swapping it about
> 
> How many and which bags do you find best for a beach holiday?
> How many and which bags do you find best for a City break?


The most I've ever taken on a trip has been 2 and I bought 1 on the trip. When we travel, we usually don't stay in one place very long and do lots of walking. I find that after a few days, I don't care much how I look and care more about comfort, even with my clothing. I'll bring more clothing than I end up using. I keep reaching for the same things. Now I generally only bring one bag, a fairly large shoulder bag that goes with everything. When I had more bags, I got nervous leaving them in hotel rooms. I was too worried they would get stolen.


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> Please excuse my autocorrect. Where is 'Hughstreet' and does 'bar' mean 'EXTRA' far? To cap it all this laptop's space-bar is sticky meaning my posts may end up looking like OldRussianScripture (that was deliberate BTW). Sorry, sorry, sorry.
> 
> Today, I am determined not to do anything apart from to buy cotton wool, have a long shower and take DH for Chinese to celebrate the Lunar New Year (not that either of us is Asian). This will involve minimum dressing and just H Evie.
> 
> I will however have a clearcut of my bag. Too many insignificant receipts in there and 'bits' that serve no purpose at all except to make finding things a lot more tricky.
> 
> How often do others clean out there everyday (or longterm) bags?


The longest I carry a bag, other than when we travel, is about a week. I usually clean out the bits of paper every day. I know it isn't necessary but I keep most receipts since I use credit cards for everything, although lately many receipts are texted or emailed to me instead. I find that changing bags frequently keeps the bits down to a minimum.


----------



## FizzyWater

Mulberrygal said:


> How many and which bags do you find best for a beach holiday?
> How many and which bags do you find best for a City break?



For a city, I'd carry one of my BV Venetas, possibly in a Longchamp Neo tote if I know I'll be carrying around tons of things.*  If I had a fab dinner planned then maybe a smaller evening purse.

For the beach, I have a no-name black straw bag that I don't worry about getting destroyed by sand, etc.  I don't have a summery Neo tote to lug around towels and other beach stuff, so I might take my white-with-blue-flowers Roseau tote, but then I'd worry about it.  I'd probably buy a cheap straw tote at the location, or furoshiki something up with a turkish-style towel.  But then I'm (sadly!) not at resorts where anyone cares about my bags  

*If I unexpectedly end up carrying stuff, my purse always has 1 or 2 cheap nylon shopping bags.  And the BF is inseparable from his computer backpack so he is the designated pack animal.


----------



## ohmisseevee

whateve said:


> The longest I carry a bag, other than when we travel, is about a week. I usually clean out the bits of paper every day. I know it isn't necessary but I keep most receipts since I use credit cards for everything, although lately many receipts are texted or emailed to me instead. I find that changing bags frequently keeps the bits down to a minimum.



I've started rotating/changing through my bags more frequently these past few months and noticed the same thing - changing bags frequently does keep the bits down to a minimum, because I'm always cleaning and moving things from bag to bag.

I also try to keep my receipts contained to my wallet (or whatever I'm using as a wallet, like a card holder). I typically go through those at least on a weekly basis, but even so things accumulate if I get busy, etc., so I find that having a designated place for receipts keeps them from ending up stashed in weird places. Even if I stuff something in a pocket in a hurry, when I have a moment I'll put it into my wallet.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Please excuse my autocorrect. Where is 'Hughstreet' and does 'bar' mean 'EXTRA' far? To cap it all this laptop's space-bar is sticky meaning my posts may end up looking like OldRussianScripture (that was deliberate BTW). Sorry, sorry, sorry.
> 
> Today, I am determined not to do anything apart from to buy cotton wool, have a long shower and take DH for Chinese to celebrate the Lunar New Year (not that either of us is Asian). This will involve minimum dressing and just H Evie.
> 
> I will however have a clearcut of my bag. Too many insignificant receipts in there and 'bits' that serve no purpose at all except to make finding things a lot more tricky.
> 
> How often do others clean out there everyday (or longterm) bags?


Your day sounds lovely… especially dinner. Enjoy!

As for your question, when I put a bag away (into storage) I empty it out completely, so that when I go to use it again there aren't any little surprises inside (learned this one the hard way, lol!). I try to clean out my everyday bag at the end of the day, as soon as I come into the house. I don't like spare papers floating around inside a handbag overnight. They tend to procreate.


----------



## ohmisseevee

ElainePG said:


> Your day sounds lovely… especially dinner. Enjoy your dinner!
> 
> As for your question, when I put a bag away (into storage) I empty it out completely, so that when I go to use it again there aren't any little surprises inside (learned this one the hard way, lol!). I try to clean out my everyday bag at the end of the day, as soon as I come into the house. I don't like spare papers floating around inside a handbag overnight. They tend to procreate.



(My recent little surprise was actually forty dollars cash.  I suppose I don't mind so much when the procreation turns out to be surprise money!)


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Oooh, thanks for this link.


The owner of the (small, independent) company seems very nice. I've had occasion to have some back & forth emails with her. She designs some of the dishcloths, and others are designed overseas by a colleague. They are printed in Finland.

There are a lot of these "Swedish" Dishcloths floating around the internet these days. I don't know about quality, and for sure many of them are NOT made in Scandinavian countries! But I can definitely speak to the durability of this one, since I've used it. (And no… I'm not affiliated!)


----------



## ElainePG

Mulberrygal said:


> I am on holiday at the moment and decided in an effort to keep hassle to the minimum I would only bring 3 bags
> Chanel Reissue 226 - which is an easy size for travel/hand luggage and can also be used as a day or evening bag whilst I'm here
> Mulberry Lily -easy evening use
> Chanel small Boy - great cross body for walks and also ideal for evening
> This is minimal for me, I'd usually bring more as I live to use as many as possible. I've also bought my Mulberry beach bag but I'm so missing my Neverfull that usually doubles up as a beach bag and my WoC that's ideal for popping in the NF with valuables in. I've just nowhere to put my phone, purse etc in the day, maybe I should have thought to out an organiser in the Mulb beach bag it would have worked better
> 
> I won't travel light again but at least I know now which bags I can't leave behind. I do find it hassle to have various bags in my hand luggage and keep swapping it about
> 
> How many and which bags do you find best for a beach holiday?
> How many and which bags do you find best for a City break?


I live by the beach, so I don't especially take beach holidays! 

For city vacations, I take two: 
- a daytime crossbody bag with a secure closure, usually my black Mulberry Blenheim
- a small(ish) crossbody bag for evening, usually my black Bottega Veneta Nodini

I also tuck one or two Longchamps nylon LP totes into my suitcase, in case we have a desparate urge to shop. But I don't think of these as handbags.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Please excuse my autocorrect. Where is 'Hughstreet' and does 'bar' mean 'EXTRA' far? To cap it all this laptop's space-bar is sticky meaning my posts may end up looking like OldRussianScripture (that was deliberate BTW). Sorry, sorry, sorry.
> 
> Today, I am determined not to do anything apart from to buy cotton wool, have a long shower and take DH for Chinese to celebrate the Lunar New Year (not that either of us is Asian). This will involve minimum dressing and just H Evie.
> 
> I will however have a clearcut of my bag. Too many insignificant receipts in there and 'bits' that serve no purpose at all except to make finding things a lot more tricky.
> 
> How often do others clean out there everyday (or longterm) bags?


Daily or every other day. I like to carry small bags so it is a necessity.


----------



## dcooney4

Mulberrygal said:


> Oh that's a great simple solution and I think I'll give that a go. Do you have an iPhone and if so where do you keep the info?
> Also Evernote tells you when you last accessed the note so you don’t have to remember if you made your mark that day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh they are all great ideas and plenty of food for thought here I am/was spreadsheet based and have always analysed my spends there so I have details of all my bag purchases.  I have never kept track of bag use though and as I'm no longer working I don't have any reason to access my laptop/spreadsheets on a daily basis. So I think for now I need something that is easy to mange and will try dcooney4's idea and have something on my phone or iPad. I think I'll need something with dates in though otherwise I probably won't remember if I've marked it down or not


Yes I have an iPhone and I use Evernote as regular notes lost A year worth of info .


----------



## Rhl2987

papertiger said:


> Please excuse my autocorrect. Where is 'Hughstreet' and does 'bar' mean 'EXTRA' far? To cap it all this laptop's space-bar is sticky meaning my posts may end up looking like OldRussianScripture (that was deliberate BTW). Sorry, sorry, sorry.
> 
> Today, I am determined not to do anything apart from to buy cotton wool, have a long shower and take DH for Chinese to celebrate the Lunar New Year (not that either of us is Asian). This will involve minimum dressing and just H Evie.
> 
> I will however have a clearcut of my bag. Too many insignificant receipts in there and 'bits' that serve no purpose at all except to make finding things a lot more tricky.
> 
> How often do others clean out there everyday (or longterm) bags?


Great question. I usually keep mine very clean, simply because I don't carry much (wallet, keys, chapstick, usually inside a bag insert). The bag I'm carrying now has floating gift cards, a twilly box since I just picked one up yesterday, receipts, plus the usual). It's too much! I generally try to clean things like this out within a few days.


----------



## Katinahat

Mulberrygal said:


> I am on holiday at the moment and decided in an effort to keep hassle to the minimum I would only bring 3 bags
> Chanel Reissue 226 - which is an easy size for travel/hand luggage and can also be used as a day or evening bag whilst I'm here
> Mulberry Lily -easy evening use
> Chanel small Boy - great cross body for walks and also ideal for evening
> This is minimal for me, I'd usually bring more as I live to use as many as possible. I've also bought my Mulberry beach bag but I'm so missing my Neverfull that usually doubles up as a beach bag and my WoC that's ideal for popping in the NF with valuables in. I've just nowhere to put my phone, purse etc in the day, maybe I should have thought to out an organiser in the Mulb beach bag it would have worked better
> 
> I won't travel light again but at least I know now which bags I can't leave behind. I do find it hassle to have various bags in my hand luggage and keep swapping it about
> 
> How many and which bags do you find best for a beach holiday?
> How many and which bags do you find best for a City break?


Really interesting to see what bags you take on holiday. Your list sounds wonderful with the Chanel boy bag included. For me it’s usually 2-3 I bring. 

Beach holiday:
Beach/Market shopping bag - large Loewe basket bag
Daytime crossbody - Kate Spade Watson Road in bright pink (also remove strap and use as pouch in the basket bag) or Coach Nomad Western Rivets crossbody 
Evening type crossbody/clutch - Mulberry Lily or Coach Tearose Dinky

City break
Day time - Mulberry Alexa or Mulberry Small Bayswater Satchel depending  on coat / bag colour choice
Evening - Mulberry Lily or Coach Tearose dinky

I find it hard to limit myself but then don’t need everything if I bring more.


----------



## Katinahat

Mulberrygal said:


> Oh that's a great simple solution and I think I'll give that a go. Do you have an iPhone and if so where do you keep the info?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh they are all great ideas and plenty of food for thought here I am/was spreadsheet based and have always analysed my spends there so I have details of all my bag purchases.  I have never kept track of bag use though and as I'm no longer working I don't have any reason to access my laptop/spreadsheets on a daily basis. So I think for now I need something that is easy to mange and will try dcooney4's idea and have something on my phone or iPad. I think I'll need something with dates in though otherwise I probably won't remember if I've marked it down or not


The iPhone spreadsheet works well for me. I’m adding to it probably weekly

Talking inspiration from all you helpful people I’ve now set up a spreadsheet on my iPhone keeping all my bag information and usage in one place. I added in a piechart with colours matching bag colour as closely as possible. Not quite a month of data in and it looks good. Very visual way to see usage.


----------



## Katinahat

Example of piechart so far. Brilliant idea from those who thought of it. I can’t take any credit.


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Please excuse my autocorrect. Where is 'Hughstreet' and does 'bar' mean 'EXTRA' far? To cap it all this laptop's space-bar is sticky meaning my posts may end up looking like OldRussianScripture (that was deliberate BTW). Sorry, sorry, sorry.
> 
> Today, I am determined not to do anything apart from to buy cotton wool, have a long shower and take DH for Chinese to celebrate the Lunar New Year (not that either of us is Asian). This will involve minimum dressing and just H Evie.
> 
> I will however have a clearcut of my bag. Too many insignificant receipts in there and 'bits' that serve no purpose at all except to make finding things a lot more tricky.
> 
> How often do others clean out there everyday (or longterm) bags?


Happy Chinese New Year to those who celebrate!
I clean out my bags when I switch to a different bag, every day to two days.



Mulberrygal said:


> I am on holiday at the moment and decided in an effort to keep hassle to the minimum I would only bring 3 bags
> Chanel Reissue 226 - which is an easy size for travel/hand luggage and can also be used as a day or evening bag whilst I'm here
> Mulberry Lily -easy evening use
> Chanel small Boy - great cross body for walks and also ideal for evening
> This is minimal for me, I'd usually bring more as I live to use as many as possible. I've also bought my Mulberry beach bag but I'm so missing my Neverfull that usually doubles up as a beach bag and my WoC that's ideal for popping in the NF with valuables in. I've just nowhere to put my phone, purse etc in the day, maybe I should have thought to out an organiser in the Mulb beach bag it would have worked better
> 
> I won't travel light again but at least I know now which bags I can't leave behind. I do find it hassle to have various bags in my hand luggage and keep swapping it about
> 
> How many and which bags do you find best for a beach holiday?
> How many and which bags do you find best for a City break?


Yay for the Reissue! Happy holiday vacation trip Mulberrygal! I am carrying my red Reissue 226 today, we’re on a road trip for older DS’s hockey tournament. It’s the only bag I brought.
I like @papertiger ‘s choices for beach holiday and city break.

Beach holiday
Tote - Longchamp Le Pliage
Beach bag - Orvis canvas giant tote
Crossbody - Gucci Soho Disco

City holiday
Tote - Longchamp Le Pliage
Crossbody - Gucci Soho Disco
Evening - Chanel WOC


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> Please excuse my autocorrect. Where is 'Hughstreet' and does 'bar' mean 'EXTRA' far? To cap it all this laptop's space-bar is sticky meaning my posts may end up looking like OldRussianScripture (that was deliberate BTW). Sorry, sorry, sorry.
> 
> Today, I am determined not to do anything apart from to buy cotton wool, have a long shower and take DH for Chinese to celebrate the Lunar New Year (not that either of us is Asian). This will involve minimum dressing and just H Evie.
> 
> I will however have a clearcut of my bag. Too many insignificant receipts in there and 'bits' that serve no purpose at all except to make finding things a lot more tricky.
> 
> How often do others clean out there everyday (or longterm) bags?



Weekend daytime bags I tidy out quite often due to being quickly overwhelmed with receipts and general rubbish after a couple of days if not. 

Work day bags not so often as I just throw everything in and then leave it for ages. These bags are big so I carry a lot. I should tidy them out more often.


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> Others may disagree but mixing labels (and with hughstreet and vintage) is bar better than one label head to toe.


I completely agree. I can see how someone may just simply love everything from one brand but, I think it’s the mixing and matching  and creating one’s own look that makes true style vs just on trend fashion. (Nothing wrong with the latter though. To each their own and al that.)


papertiger said:


> Please excuse my autocorrect. Where is 'Hughstreet' and does 'bar' mean 'EXTRA' far? To cap it all this laptop's space-bar is sticky meaning my posts may end up looking like OldRussianScripture (that was deliberate BTW). Sorry, sorry, sorry.
> 
> Today, I am determined not to do anything apart from to buy cotton wool, have a long shower and take DH for Chinese to celebrate the Lunar New Year (not that either of us is Asian). This will involve minimum dressing and just H Evie.
> 
> I will however have a clearcut of my bag. Too many insignificant receipts in there and 'bits' that serve no purpose at all except to make finding things a lot more tricky.
> 
> How often do others clean out there everyday (or longterm) bags?


I don’t really have an every day bag. So, I clean out what I’m wearing at least every 2-3 days when I switch.  
The closest I have to an every day item is my laptop bag which I tidy up daily and clean out weekly. 


Mulberrygal said:


> I am on holiday at the moment and decided in an effort to keep hassle to the minimum I would only bring 3 bags
> Chanel Reissue 226 - which is an easy size for travel/hand luggage and can also be used as a day or evening bag whilst I'm here
> Mulberry Lily -easy evening use
> Chanel small Boy - great cross body for walks and also ideal for evening
> This is minimal for me, I'd usually bring more as I live to use as many as possible. I've also bought my Mulberry beach bag but I'm so missing my Neverfull that usually doubles up as a beach bag and my WoC that's ideal for popping in the NF with valuables in. I've just nowhere to put my phone, purse etc in the day, maybe I should have thought to out an organiser in the Mulb beach bag it would have worked better
> 
> I won't travel light again but at least I know now which bags I can't leave behind. I do find it hassle to have various bags in my hand luggage and keep swapping it about
> 
> How many and which bags do you find best for a beach holiday?
> How many and which bags do you find best for a City break?


Depends on the location and the length of the vacation. For example, Maui is my go to “just wanna veg” location. It’s incredibly casual there and even the nicest locales don’t call for anything close to formal attire. So, I will usually just take beach totes and one small “nice” bag that pairs well with sundresses for evenings out. 

But, when I go to many other beach / tropical locales there _are_ dressier fine dining and upscale outing options. In those cases, I have taken up to three nice bags. Usually 2 smallish ones that I can use day and night and one larger tote like one for day outings where I may shop or want to take a wrap. 

Weekend city vacations usually just 2 bags. Week or longer vacays are usually 2-4 bags. 

My thought is vacation is a time I can actually look my best (no work no demands) so I’m more than willing to take the bags I need to do so. BUT!! I always keep my bags and my jewelry in my carry on. My biggest terror was when Mr. S and bought bags, shoes, sunnies, and other items this last October in Maui when I didn’t expect to buy anything. I was freaking out trying to fit all the boxes in our carry ons. LOL! We finally just bought another cheapie bag to check our overflow so we could take our new items on the plane with us.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Katinahat said:


> View attachment 4648917
> 
> 
> Example of piechart so far. Brilliant idea from those who thought of it. I can’t take any credit.



I want to share too!!  I haven't changed between my bags as much as I have wanted due to laziness.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Annabel Lee said:


> I don't track color, but I keep two Google docs. One shows how many times I've worn a bag over the past year. And one shows how long it's been since I last wore a bag. That last one is helpful because I might think I use a bag "occasionally," but then the spreadsheet shows me how long it's actually been. And sometimes that means I can do without it!
> 
> I just make a note every time I wear I bag. Here's an example from both (I used my 2019 stats for bag wears as 2020 isn't showing much yet):
> 
> View attachment 4646202
> 
> View attachment 4646203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



How do you keep a note of each time you use the bag though?


----------



## Katinahat

ohmisseevee said:


> I want to share too!!  I haven't changed between my bags as much as I have wanted due to laziness.
> 
> View attachment 4648961



It actually looks like your switching is fairly even. My usage is mostly my Mulberry Seaton & Mulberry Bayswater for work. The other bags were used over a city break at New Year, weekends and a few evening outs. 

I like the way you’ve got labels on your chart. Mine has a key next to it that I should have included. Is yours done on an Apple device?


----------



## lynne_ross

I need to do a better job of tracking my bags since I really want to have stats on their use this year. Then I can decide which ones might be time to go. I just a piece of paper in my closet. But maybe something on phone would be better. 
Will do better!


----------



## lynne_ross

Mulberrygal said:


> I am on holiday at the moment and decided in an effort to keep hassle to the minimum I would only bring 3 bags
> Chanel Reissue 226 - which is an easy size for travel/hand luggage and can also be used as a day or evening bag whilst I'm here
> Mulberry Lily -easy evening use
> Chanel small Boy - great cross body for walks and also ideal for evening
> This is minimal for me, I'd usually bring more as I live to use as many as possible. I've also bought my Mulberry beach bag but I'm so missing my Neverfull that usually doubles up as a beach bag and my WoC that's ideal for popping in the NF with valuables in. I've just nowhere to put my phone, purse etc in the day, maybe I should have thought to out an organiser in the Mulb beach bag it would have worked better
> 
> I won't travel light again but at least I know now which bags I can't leave behind. I do find it hassle to have various bags in my hand luggage and keep swapping it about
> 
> How many and which bags do you find best for a beach holiday?
> How many and which bags do you find best for a City break?


For beach vacations I bring a couple nylon grocery type bags for all the kids wet stuff. And a one design bag that I know will fit in most safes - a picotin or roulis. I always bring my longchamp expandable tote for my carryon - fits my bags and can shoulder carry. 

For city I will bring the same long camp and an Evelyn Tpm and then a kelly bag - typically a size 32 that hold my stuff including umbrella.


----------



## lynne_ross

doni said:


> Didn’t have any idea California had outlaw fur. But that includes old fur? How is it sustainable to throw away a coat your grandma wore and buy a petrol based fake fur instead?
> Anyway, just my opinion... Today I will be wearing my German grandma’s beaver coat which has a hood and sixties vibes. I will be carrying a Plume 32 which is also a 60s bag, but the one right now in pool position to leave if I get a new bag. So sad.
> 
> I also made the first purchases of the year. In my defense they were all bargains. A couple of Loewe t-shirts in the sale that I know I will wear to death and a pair of Gucci loafers (Brixton) in the tan color. I never buy shoes second hand but these were in my local consignment store and the soles are pristine, they don’t even look they have been tried on, and half price. So I felt I had no choice.
> 
> I need to set up a budget soon and start using for February. Would anyone want to share what is your fashion-goods budget and how you manage it? Is it yearly, monthly... do you transfer from one month or one category to another... I am not careless with purchases but just very bad at budgeting and planning so would love to learn.


My DH is a serial budgeter. He has been budgeting since he started working and has everything saved in excel (and backed up). It is kind of fun to look back and see how things have evolved - earnings, savings, spending, etc. 
We decide on an annual budget at the beginning of year and then DH tracks to it monthly. Within that I have a clothing/shoe budget and a separate ‘big ticket item’ budget aided for jewelry, bags mostly. If I sell any of my bags/shoes I get a credit towards my budget. I can go over my budget and DH just carries over the balance - it is the only items he carries over! 
I have come to appreciate the budgeting. It gives me a sense of comfort we are responsibly planning for our future. I also plan all large purchases for jewelry and bags but if something suddenly catches my eyes I know whether it fits in my spending plan and can make an educated decision on the spot.


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> I have to clean out my bags after each use, otherwise HORROR. Now my car --- that's another story.


Ha - same here - and I have an incredible amount of dog hair in mine! (Mostly just in the very back tho) 
I do clear out my purse every evening. 


Mulberrygal said:


> I am on holiday at the moment and decided in an effort to keep hassle to the minimum I would only bring 3 bags
> Chanel Reissue 226 - which is an easy size for travel/hand luggage and can also be used as a day or evening bag whilst I'm here
> Mulberry Lily -easy evening use
> Chanel small Boy - great cross body for walks and also ideal for evening
> This is minimal for me, I'd usually bring more as I live to use as many as possible. I've also bought my Mulberry beach bag but I'm so missing my Neverfull that usually doubles up as a beach bag and my WoC that's ideal for popping in the NF with valuables in. I've just nowhere to put my phone, purse etc in the day, maybe I should have thought to out an organiser in the Mulb beach bag it would have worked better
> 
> I won't travel light again but at least I know now which bags I can't leave behind. I do find it hassle to have various bags in my hand luggage and keep swapping it about
> 
> How many and which bags do you find best for a beach holiday?
> How many and which bags do you find best for a City break?


Beach holidays - I always bring my Longchamp LP Neo (if I’m flying anywhere, it goes too, though it’s on double secret probation right now after the small pocket fiasco), and it can go to the beach easily. I like a casual, easy crossbody bag for walking around and/or shopping, and a dressier bag for dinner but only if I need one. Otherwise I’ll bring another casual bag. The last several years I’ve brought my Picotin and the Vespa to those sort of holidays. I rarely get super dressed up on beach vacations - the Vespa is toile and looks nice with casual skirts or dresses. 
City holidays - if flying the LC comes along, but if driving I’ll bring the Kelly and a lightweight crossbody bag. I usually dress in darker and plainer clothing in the city, so darker bags come along.


----------



## msd_bags

My bags for beach vacation:
Nylon bags - Longchamp tote/Tumi crossbody
Reusable shopping bag as beach bag

For city travels:
Going around bags - Tumi crossbody nylon or Longchamp tote (main criterion:  lightweight but not very small)
Extra bag:  BV Nodini (Pillow) or Longchamp mini Cuir or 1 ‘regular’ size leather bag

I normally bring only 1 other bag aside from the one I’m carrying on (city) international travels because I really allot space in my luggage for shopping goodies.  Prices in my country are generally high, so I take the opportunity to shop when I travel.  Cannot carry a lot then upon departure.


----------



## papertiger

lynne_ross said:


> My DH is a serial budgeter. He has been budgeting since he started working and has everything saved in excel (and backed up). It is kind of fun to look back and see how things have evolved - earnings, savings, spending, etc.
> We decide on an annual budget at the beginning of year and then DH tracks to it monthly. Within that I have a clothing/shoe budget and a separate ‘big ticket item’ budget aided for jewelry, bags mostly. If I sell any of my bags/shoes I get a credit towards my budget. I can go over my budget and DH just carries over the balance - it is the only items he carries over!
> I have come to appreciate the budgeting. It gives me a sense of comfort we are responsibly planning for our future. I also plan all large purchases for jewelry and bags but if something suddenly catches my eyes I know whether it fits in my spending plan and can make an educated decision on the spot.



It's so great you appreciate your DH's talents and good habits. 

My father died quite a while ago but I kept some of his papers for keepsakes.. I have his building society account book and can see he put money in to his account every _single_ week without fail for years and years, increasing the amount as his wages went up. I can see the date before he married my mother and put the deposit down on their house. This is the same man who kept aside 'pocket money' and managed to splash out on a fancy sports car (the other love of his life) and dressed immaculately _every_ day including Gucci shoes and briefcase, to the envy of all that met him He wasn't perfect in every way but I am astounded by his foresight and tenacity. Whenever I reread his account I am very humbled because I am soooooo naughty by comparison and it renews my resolve.  It just shows me I can be sensible _and still _indulge - to a point. I really need to appreciate everything I have already.


----------



## papertiger

I noticed lots of you mentioned BV bags for holidays. 

ITA, BV bags are really under the radar and user-friendly for travelling and sight-seeing. If I taker a hobo (which I often do) it's nearly always BV.


----------



## Vintage Leather

My question is - what beach am I going to, and how long am I staying? 

If we are going sailing? Definitely the H Trim. Compact, fits comfortably under my arm, and there’s that spa visit if anything happens. 

I worry about my BV bags near seawater, but I’ll take my Creel if I’m going to be eating and shopping over the water but limited sand time. 

If I’m looking at sandy toes? A Harvey’s Seatbelt bow tote. Durable, waterproof, tough and cute. 

Hitting the beach for me isn’t really a vacation - more of a day trip. I rarely carry more than one bag. For a city vacation or a multi day, I grab one of my “sporty” bags - a crossbody or shoulder bag that can fit my essentials (I am very liberal in my use of the word ‘essential’ - did you know you can fit a picnic set and first aid kit in a Trim II?) and a “ladies who lunch” clutch that can double as a wallet. I might use a “sporty” clutch as a lingerie bag if I’m going for more than a month.


----------



## Mulberrygal

ElainePG said:


> I live by the beach, so I don't especially take beach holidays!
> 
> For city vacations, I take two:
> - a daytime crossbody bag with a secure closure, usually my black Mulberry Blenheim
> - a small(ish) crossbody bag for evening, usually my black Bottega Veneta Nodini
> 
> I also tuck one or two Longchamps nylon LP totes into my suitcase, in case we have a desparate urge to shop. But I don't think of these as handbags.


Yes I live by the beach but at this time of year it's freezing  ☃️ all it's good for is a bracing walk but you need to be well wrapped up  So we try to get away for some winter sun and warmth.

It won't warm up at home until May.........hopefully  and then I can enjoy the sunshine and the seaside at home.


----------



## Mulberrygal

dcooney4 said:


> Yes I have an iPhone and I use Evernote as regular notes lost A year worth of info .



Oh thanks for that, I use Notes regularly for all sorts of things and I've often thought how easy it would be to delete one by accident. 
A whole years worth Yikes!


----------



## ohmisseevee

Katinahat said:


> It actually looks like your switching is fairly even. My usage is mostly my Mulberry Seaton & Mulberry Bayswater for work. The other bags were used over a city break at New Year, weekends and a few evening outs.
> 
> I like the way you’ve got labels on your chart. Mine has a key next to it that I should have included. Is yours done on an Apple device?



I've been swapping out when I have a particular occasion I want to use a bag, and I've been tracking when I pull out my clutch from a larger bag as well. It's been pretty even for the most part - my schedule has few surprises. 

I use Google Sheets and the chart is generated from the spreadsheet I am using to track my bag usage. They had a few different chart types available but I prefer the pie chart. However, the only properties I changed were the colors for each slice - everything else is default, including how the slices are labeled.


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> Yes I have an iPhone and I use Evernote as regular notes lost A year worth of info .





lynne_ross said:


> I need to do a better job of tracking my bags since I really want to have stats on their use this year. Then I can decide which ones might be time to go. I just a piece of paper in my closet. But maybe something on phone would be better.
> Will do better!


Like @dcooney4, I use Evernote to track my usage. It’s easy and convenient.


----------



## momasaurus

Vintage Leather said:


> My question is - what beach am I going to, and how long am I staying?
> 
> If we are going sailing? Definitely the H Trim. Compact, fits comfortably under my arm, and there’s that spa visit if anything happens.
> 
> I worry about my BV bags near seawater, but I’ll take my Creel if I’m going to be eating and shopping over the water but limited sand time.
> 
> If I’m looking at sandy toes? A Harvey’s Seatbelt bow tote. Durable, waterproof, tough and cute.
> 
> Hitting the beach for me isn’t really a vacation - more of a day trip. I rarely carry more than one bag. For a city vacation or a multi day, I grab one of my “sporty” bags - a crossbody or shoulder bag that can fit my essentials (I am very liberal in my use of the word ‘essential’ - did you know you can fit a picnic set and first aid kit in a Trim II?) and a “ladies who lunch” clutch that can double as a wallet. I might use a “sporty” clutch as a lingerie bag if I’m going for more than a month.


I love this post. The trim is bottomless.


----------



## doni

Mulberrygal said:


> How many and which bags do you find best for a beach holiday?
> How many and which bags do you find best for a City break?



It’d very much  of the length of the vacation, but generally and ideally speaking:

For beach: A tote that can double as beach bag (say the Dior book tote), a small casual crossbody that can get wet (Loewe raffia crossbody for example), a shoulder bag (blue Hermes Verrou or Loewe Flamenco go well with the Dior, but there are others), and a couple of clutches. I usually bring the LV Ipanema when on holiday too (takes no space and doubles as a belt bag). An extra would be an (day to) evening bag, like a Chanel.

For a short city break: a tote, a shoulder bag and a couple of clutches. I usually dress like I would if I happened to live in the city in question.

in general, I think clutches are so very useful for traveling. They don’t take much space, you can use them as pouches to pack stuff like jewelry, scarves or electronics, they can go inside the beach bag, they are great for diners and evenings out, and they bring variety and color to your wardrobe with minimal fuss. I tend to overdo it on the clutch front when I travel I have to admit


----------



## doni

lynne_ross said:


> My DH is a serial budgeter. He has been budgeting since he started working and has everything saved in excel (and backed up). It is kind of fun to look back and see how things have evolved - earnings, savings, spending, etc.
> We decide on an annual budget at the beginning of year and then DH tracks to it monthly. Within that I have a clothing/shoe budget and a separate ‘big ticket item’ budget aided for jewelry, bags mostly. If I sell any of my bags/shoes I get a credit towards my budget. I can go over my budget and DH just carries over the balance - it is the only items he carries over!
> I have come to appreciate the budgeting. It gives me a sense of comfort we are responsibly planning for our future. I also plan all large purchases for jewelry and bags but if something suddenly catches my eyes I know whether it fits in my spending plan and can make an educated decision on the spot.



This is such a helpful reply, thank you so much!
I have to get down to it.



papertiger said:


> It's so great you appreciate your DH's talents and good habits.
> 
> My father died quite a while ago but I kept some of his papers for keepsakes.. I have his building society account book and can see he put money in to his account every _single_ week without fail for years and years, increasing the amount as his wages went up. I can see the date before he married my mother and put the deposit down on their house. This is the same man who kept aside 'pocket money' and managed to splash out on a fancy sports car (the other love of his life) and dressed immaculately _every_ day including Gucci shoes and briefcase, to the envy of all that met him He wasn't perfect in every way but I am astounded by his foresight and tenacity. Whenever I reread his account I am very humbled because I am soooooo naughty by comparison and it renews my resolve.  It just shows me I can be sensible _and still _indulge - to a point. I really need to appreciate everything I have already.



I am so inspired by your father! 
And you are so right. It is about combining indulging with foresight AND appreciating what we already have.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Like @dcooney4, I use Evernote to track my usage. It’s easy and convenient.


You told me about it and it still works great.


----------



## dcooney4

Mulberrygal said:


> Oh thanks for that, I use Notes regularly for all sorts of things and I've often thought how easy it would be to delete one by accident.
> A whole years worth Yikes!


They updated and it disappeared.


----------



## ElainePG

Mulberrygal said:


> Yes I live by the beach *but at this time of year it's freezing*  ☃️ all it's good for is a bracing walk but you need to be well wrapped up  So we try to get away for some winter sun and warmth.
> 
> It won't warm up at home until May.........hopefully  and then I can enjoy the sunshine and the seaside at home.


Same here… this time of year the only way to enjoy our stretch of coast is to bundle up in layers and do a whole lot of brisk walking! Good for the heart lungs, and calf muscles. Not so good for elegant handbags.


----------



## Sparkletastic

For the past few years, we’ve done a bag by color showcase in the spring and a bag by brand showcase in the fall. I’m thinking that we’re a little weary of it as participation has dwindled over time. Yes? No? 

Perhaps we do something different this year?  Ideas? Suggestions? 

Meanwhile. Let’s do some challenges in February. Pick the one(s) that work for you.  I’ll repost these again on Feb 1. 

*FEBRUARY PURSE CHALLENGES*
1) Valentine’s Day / Month of Love challenge - wear all your red and / or pink bags at least 1x in Feb.  
2) Winter Wonderland - Make sure your heartiest bags get a workout before warmer weather comes. Pick your 3 bags best suited for cold or inclement weather and wear them each 2x in Feb. 
3) Sentimental Journey - Select the two bags that have the most meaning to you in your collection. Wear each of them twice this month and share your special stories with us. 

As always, photos are welcome but not required!

I’m going to do #1.  I love red and pink colored bags the most (I have 4). Yet for some odd reason I wear them the least.  I need to get my babies out and about.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I was happily enjoying my YSL Lou camera bag when a lovely tPF’r posted on another thread that she has owned the bag for a little while now and it’s losing its shape. 

As I mentioned before, the bag seems decently constructed but, nothing like the quality of my other premier bags - not even close. In contrast, when I got my Gucci Dionysus last October, it screamed beautifully and carefully done construction.

Both of these are small bags so, it makes sense to do a bit of comparison. (Both bags were purchased new.)

*PRICE:*
•YSL: *A* $1250 retail (with discounts & cash back from Saks & Rakuten, Mr. S paid $659) Great pricing for a premier bag.

• Gucci: *B* $1950 retail (with the Hawaii discount, Mr. S paid $1755) Not outrageous for a premier bag but not cheap for a mini bag.

*STYLING:*
• YSL *A-* This is a great looking bag. A quilted camera bag is a classic look and the black w/black hw gives it a striking bit of edge. Additionally, they did a great job with the tassel as the strands(?) are rolled and finished - not raw on one side.

• Gucci: *A+* Squeeeee!!!! OMG! This bag is stupid beautiful. Flap bags are a dime a dozen but, the hardware (beautiful chain, striking Dionysus clasp and Swarovski crystals) on this bag make it a show stopper without ever being in your face.

*LEATHER & CONSTRUCTION:*
• YSL: *C- *Made of calfskin. The leather and construction are soft. The leather doesn’t feel thick and chewy. It’s actually feels on the “thin” side but not bad. Lining is fabric.
I don’t have the right words for it but the stitching or construction feels a little below average. Certainly not on par with other Premier brands. I want to give it a B- but it “feels” like lower quality construction than Coach bags I’ve seen in stores and the one Kate Spade I own. Shouldn’t premier bags have better construction given the bigger price??? Well, it doesn’t.
And, if it does start losing shape within a year, I will drop the grade to an F. No bag should do that.

• Gucci: *A-* Is it possible to gush over construction? This little bag has some of the best construction of any bag I own. The stitching is perfect. The seams and edging are perfect. And, the leather is thick giving the impression of being “chewy” despite the rigidity of the style. Lining is fabric which I’ve come to terms with on most of Gucci’s bags now (that is the only ding I give the bag).

*HARDWARE:*
• YSL: *D *The majority of the hardware (clasps, zipper, etc.) are ok, I’m just not impressed.
But, the logo?? It’s plastic!! I hate plastic on my bags. I’m sorry. I just can’t rate it higher given that.

• Gucci: *A+ *Oh. My. Gawd. The hardware is solid and sturdy without being heavy, extremely well made and beautifully designed. Plus, the accents are Swarovski crystals. Yummy sparkly!

*FUNCTIONALITY:*
• YSL: *A- *This bag is great for being on the go. It holds all my essentials with a little room to spare. The adjustable strap makes it shoulder or crossbody carry. And it’s easy to get into. No compromises here.

• Gucci: *B-* This mini is a bag for looking cute. LOL! Not for big function. It just fits my bare minimum items which is really all I need when I’m going to cocktails or a fun event with Mr. S or our friends.  So, I wish it was a teeny bit bigger but, no complaints. It does what it’s supposed to do.

*COMPANY SERVICE:*
• YSL:  *F* I’ve shared my issues with getting a repair on my other YSL bag. I don’t know if I mentioned I have been fighting with Saks and YSL to get the box for this bag. I feel I’d be on my own with any issues on this bag.

• Gucci: *A* I have only had one issue with a Gucci product and it was handled seamlessly and easily. Given that Mr. S just had a true nightmare with a Louis Vuitton watch repair (they lost his watch then they sent it to someone else and had to get it back!!!), I remain impressed with Gucci’s service.

*OVERALL:*
YSL: *B-  *      GUCCI: *A*

The YSL fails on some key areas - quality and service. Yet, it’s an adorable bag with great functionality that can be found at a very reasonable price.  For these latter reasons, I’m still very happy with the purchase. I feel comfortable with this as my sling around / carefree bag. I don’t expect a lot from it so I won’t worry about it.  Because of that, I’ll likely get it to a cost per wear that is tiny and still be able to sell it - if need be - for at or close to what we paid. For those reasons I call it a BUY. But only at a heavily discounted price. It is not worth full price IMHO.

In contrast, the Gucci Dionysus is a no compromise bag. It’s beautiful, it’s classic while still being on trend, it has exceptional quality and it will be a bag I keep for many years to come. I can wear it to cocktails or to the farmers market and it somehow “works”.  The price isn’t tiny but it’s in line with other premier bags - many of which don’t have the quality and won’t have the staying power.  I’m deliriously happy with this bag and definitely would buy another - albeit likely in the next size up. Overall: STRONG BUY

Hope you enjoyed my analysis. If you have either of these bags, I’d love to hear your take on them.


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> I was happily enjoying my YSL Lou camera bag when a lovely tPF’r posted on another thread that she has owned the bag for a little while now and it’s losing its shape.
> 
> As I mentioned before, the bag seems decently constructed but, nothing like the quality of my other premier bags - not even close. In contrast, when I got my Gucci Dionysus last October, it screamed beautifully and carefully done construction.
> 
> Both of these are small bags so, it makes sense to do a bit of comparison. (Both bags were purchased new.)
> 
> *PRICE:*
> •YSL: *A* $1250 retail (with discounts & cash back from Saks & Rakuten, Mr. S paid $659) Great pricing for a premier bag.
> 
> • Gucci: *B* $1950 retail (with the Hawaii discount, Mr. S paid $1755) Not outrageous for a premier bag but not cheap for a mini bag.
> 
> *STYLING:*
> • YSL *A-* This is a great looking bag. A quilted camera bag is a classic look and the black w/black hw gives it a striking bit of edge. Additionally, they did a great job with the tassel as the strands(?) are rolled and finished - not raw on one side.
> 
> • Gucci: *A+* Squeeeee!!!! OMG! This bag is stupid beautiful. Flap bags are a dime a dozen but, the hardware (beautiful chain, striking Dionysus clasp and Swarovski crystals) on this bag make it a show stopper without ever being in your face.
> 
> *LEATHER & CONSTRUCTION:*
> • YSL: *C- *Made of calfskin. The leather and construction are soft. The leather doesn’t feel thick and chewy. It’s actually feels on the “thin” side but not bad. Lining is fabric.
> I don’t have the right words for it but the stitching or construction feels a little below average. Certainly not on par with other Premier brands. I want to give it a B- but it “feels” like lower quality construction than Coach bags I’ve seen in stores and the one Kate Spade I own. Shouldn’t premier bags have better construction given the bigger price??? Well, it doesn’t.
> And, if it does start losing shape within a year, I will drop the grade to an F. No bag should do that.
> 
> • Gucci: *A-* Is it possible to gush over construction? This little bag has some of the best construction of any bag I own. The stitching is perfect. The seams and edging are perfect. And, the leather is thick giving the impression of being “chewy” despite the rigidity of the style. Lining is fabric which I’ve come to terms with on most of Gucci’s bags now (that is the only ding I give the bag).
> 
> *HARDWARE:*
> • YSL: *D *The majority of the hardware (clasps, zipper, etc.) are ok, I’m just not impressed.
> But, the logo?? It’s plastic!! I hate plastic on my bags. I’m sorry. I just can’t rate it higher given that.
> 
> • Gucci: *A+ *Oh. My. Gawd. The hardware is solid and sturdy without being heavy, extremely well made and beautifully designed. Plus, the accents are Swarovski crystals. Yummy sparkly!
> 
> *FUNCTIONALITY:*
> • YSL: *A- *This bag is great for being on the go. It holds all my essentials with a little room to spare. The adjustable strap makes it shoulder or crossbody carry. And it’s easy to get into. No compromises here.
> 
> • Gucci: *B-* This mini is a bag for looking cute. LOL! Not for big function. It just fits my bare minimum items which is really all I need when I’m going to cocktails or a fun event with Mr. S or our friends.  So, I wish it was a teeny bit bigger but, no complaints. It does what it’s supposed to do.
> 
> *COMPANY SERVICE:*
> • YSL:  *F* I’ve shared my issues with getting a repair on my other YSL bag. I don’t know if I mentioned I have been fighting with Saks and YSL to get the box for this bag. I feel I’d be on my own with any issues on this bag.
> 
> • Gucci: *A* I have only had one issue with a Gucci product and it was handled seamlessly and easily. Given that Mr. S just had a true nightmare with a Louis Vuitton watch repair (they lost his watch then they sent it to someone else and had to get it back!!!), I remain impressed with Gucci’s service.
> 
> *OVERALL:*
> YSL: *B-  *      GUCCI: *A*
> 
> The YSL fails on some key areas - quality and service. Yet, it’s an adorable bag with great functionality that can be found at a very reasonable price.  For these latter reasons, I’m still very happy with the purchase. I feel comfortable with this as my sling around / carefree bag. I don’t expect a lot from it so I won’t worry about it.  Because of that, I’ll likely get it to a cost per wear that is tiny and still be able to sell it - if need be - for at or close to what we paid. For those reasons I call it a BUY. But only at a heavily discounted price. It is not worth full price IMHO.
> 
> In contrast, the Gucci Dionysus is a no compromise bag. It’s beautiful, it’s classic while still being on trend, it has exceptional quality and it will be a bag I keep for many years to come. I can wear it to cocktails or to the farmers market and it somehow “works”.  The price isn’t tiny but it’s in line with other premier bags - many of which don’t have the quality and won’t have the staying power.  I’m deliriously happy with this bag and definitely would buy another - albeit likely in the next size up. Overall: STRONG BUY
> 
> Hope you enjoyed my analysis. If you have either of these bags, I’d love to hear your take on them.


Hi Sparkle, I don’t have either bag. I enjoyed reading your comparison and review - entertaining and informative! Excellent analysis!


----------



## Annabel Lee

Mulberrygal said:


> I am on holiday at the moment and decided in an effort to keep hassle to the minimum I would only bring 3 bags
> Chanel Reissue 226 - which is an easy size for travel/hand luggage and can also be used as a day or evening bag whilst I'm here
> Mulberry Lily -easy evening use
> Chanel small Boy - great cross body for walks and also ideal for evening
> This is minimal for me, I'd usually bring more as I live to use as many as possible. I've also bought my Mulberry beach bag but I'm so missing my Neverfull that usually doubles up as a beach bag and my WoC that's ideal for popping in the NF with valuables in. I've just nowhere to put my phone, purse etc in the day, maybe I should have thought to out an organiser in the Mulb beach bag it would have worked better
> 
> I won't travel light again but at least I know now which bags I can't leave behind. I do find it hassle to have various bags in my hand luggage and keep swapping it about
> 
> How many and which bags do you find best for a beach holiday?
> How many and which bags do you find best for a City break?



Beach:
-Day: I am always a little paranoid about fancy bags on beach vacations, so I tend to go carefree. I have a big coated tote from Fossil that I can throw in the wash, so I bring that as my day bag. I never have to worry about getting sand in it or getting it wet or having my sunblock leak all over it. 
-Fancy resorts: I'll also bring a smaller crossbody for any indoor activities there (I have a small rattan bag I like a lot for this). 
Evening: Sometimes an extra clutch to match my dress if that rattan bag can't do double duty for some reason

City:
-Day; Something crossbody and on the small size so it's not knocking into other pedestrians or hard to stash in a crowded restaurant. I like my YSL College bag for this. 
-Evening: Clutch to match my dress, or let my day bag go day to night. If I take the crossbody strap off the college and just carry it by the top handle, it's nice enough for all but the fanciest restaurants.

I generally like to travel light and just bring two bags, maybe three at the most. But on long vacations, I can get tired of a bag easily as I'd usually switch every day. 



Mulberrygal said:


> How do you keep a note of each time you use the bag though?


I just add to the number and move it up in the list. So if I wore the Carmel again tomorrow, I'd change the number to a 3 and move it up to the 3 section:


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> For the past few years, we’ve done a bag by color showcase in the spring and a bag by brand showcase in the fall. I’m thinking that we’re a little weary of it as participation has dwindled over time. Yes? No?
> 
> Perhaps we do something different this year?  Ideas? Suggestions?
> 
> Meanwhile. Let’s do some challenges in February. Pick the one(s) that work for you.  I’ll repost these again on Feb 1.
> 
> *FEBRUARY PURSE CHALLENGES*
> 1) Valentine’s Day / Month of Love challenge - wear all your red and / or pink bags at least 1x in Feb.
> 2) Winter Wonderland - Make sure your heartiest bags get a workout before warmer weather comes. Pick your 3 bags best suited for cold or inclement weather and wear them each 2x in Feb.
> 3) Sentimental Journey - Select the two bags that have the most meaning to you in your collection. Wear each of them twice this month and share your special stories with us.
> 
> As always, photos are welcome but not required!
> 
> I’m going to do #1.  I love red and pink colored bags the most (I have 4). Yet for some odd reason I wear them the least.  I need to get my babies out and about.


I'll do #1. I usually do this every February and carry green in March.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I was happily enjoying my YSL Lou camera bag when a lovely tPF’r posted on another thread that she has owned the bag for a little while now and it’s losing its shape.
> 
> As I mentioned before, the bag seems decently constructed but, nothing like the quality of my other premier bags - not even close. In contrast, when I got my Gucci Dionysus last October, it screamed beautifully and carefully done construction.
> 
> Both of these are small bags so, it makes sense to do a bit of comparison. (Both bags were purchased new.)
> 
> *PRICE:*
> •YSL: *A* $1250 retail (with discounts & cash back from Saks & Rakuten, Mr. S paid $659) Great pricing for a premier bag.
> 
> • Gucci: *B* $1950 retail (with the Hawaii discount, Mr. S paid $1755) Not outrageous for a premier bag but not cheap for a mini bag.
> 
> *STYLING:*
> • YSL *A-* This is a great looking bag. A quilted camera bag is a classic look and the black w/black hw gives it a striking bit of edge. Additionally, they did a great job with the tassel as the strands(?) are rolled and finished - not raw on one side.
> 
> • Gucci: *A+* Squeeeee!!!! OMG! This bag is stupid beautiful. Flap bags are a dime a dozen but, the hardware (beautiful chain, striking Dionysus clasp and Swarovski crystals) on this bag make it a show stopper without ever being in your face.
> 
> *LEATHER & CONSTRUCTION:*
> • YSL: *C- *Made of calfskin. The leather and construction are soft. The leather doesn’t feel thick and chewy. It’s actually feels on the “thin” side but not bad. Lining is fabric.
> I don’t have the right words for it but the stitching or construction feels a little below average. Certainly not on par with other Premier brands. I want to give it a B- but it “feels” like lower quality construction than Coach bags I’ve seen in stores and the one Kate Spade I own. Shouldn’t premier bags have better construction given the bigger price??? Well, it doesn’t.
> And, if it does start losing shape within a year, I will drop the grade to an F. No bag should do that.
> 
> • Gucci: *A-* Is it possible to gush over construction? This little bag has some of the best construction of any bag I own. The stitching is perfect. The seams and edging are perfect. And, the leather is thick giving the impression of being “chewy” despite the rigidity of the style. Lining is fabric which I’ve come to terms with on most of Gucci’s bags now (that is the only ding I give the bag).
> 
> *HARDWARE:*
> • YSL: *D *The majority of the hardware (clasps, zipper, etc.) are ok, I’m just not impressed.
> But, the logo?? It’s plastic!! I hate plastic on my bags. I’m sorry. I just can’t rate it higher given that.
> 
> • Gucci: *A+ *Oh. My. Gawd. The hardware is solid and sturdy without being heavy, extremely well made and beautifully designed. Plus, the accents are Swarovski crystals. Yummy sparkly!
> 
> *FUNCTIONALITY:*
> • YSL: *A- *This bag is great for being on the go. It holds all my essentials with a little room to spare. The adjustable strap makes it shoulder or crossbody carry. And it’s easy to get into. No compromises here.
> 
> • Gucci: *B-* This mini is a bag for looking cute. LOL! Not for big function. It just fits my bare minimum items which is really all I need when I’m going to cocktails or a fun event with Mr. S or our friends.  So, I wish it was a teeny bit bigger but, no complaints. It does what it’s supposed to do.
> 
> *COMPANY SERVICE:*
> • YSL:  *F* I’ve shared my issues with getting a repair on my other YSL bag. I don’t know if I mentioned I have been fighting with Saks and YSL to get the box for this bag. I feel I’d be on my own with any issues on this bag.
> 
> • Gucci: *A* I have only had one issue with a Gucci product and it was handled seamlessly and easily. Given that Mr. S just had a true nightmare with a Louis Vuitton watch repair (they lost his watch then they sent it to someone else and had to get it back!!!), I remain impressed with Gucci’s service.
> 
> *OVERALL:*
> YSL: *B-  *      GUCCI: *A*
> 
> The YSL fails on some key areas - quality and service. Yet, it’s an adorable bag with great functionality that can be found at a very reasonable price.  For these latter reasons, I’m still very happy with the purchase. I feel comfortable with this as my sling around / carefree bag. I don’t expect a lot from it so I won’t worry about it.  Because of that, I’ll likely get it to a cost per wear that is tiny and still be able to sell it - if need be - for at or close to what we paid. For those reasons I call it a BUY. But only at a heavily discounted price. It is not worth full price IMHO.
> 
> In contrast, the Gucci Dionysus is a no compromise bag. It’s beautiful, it’s classic while still being on trend, it has exceptional quality and it will be a bag I keep for many years to come. I can wear it to cocktails or to the farmers market and it somehow “works”.  The price isn’t tiny but it’s in line with other premier bags - many of which don’t have the quality and won’t have the staying power.  I’m deliriously happy with this bag and definitely would buy another - albeit likely in the next size up. Overall: STRONG BUY
> 
> Hope you enjoyed my analysis. If you have either of these bags, I’d love to hear your take on them.


it's nice to read how much you like the Gucci. Once I compared a 90s Gucci to a 90s Coach and the Coach won.


----------



## Annabel Lee

Sparkletastic said:


> I was happily enjoying my YSL Lou camera bag when a lovely tPF’r posted on another thread that she has owned the bag for a little while now and it’s losing its shape.
> 
> As I mentioned before, the bag seems decently constructed but, nothing like the quality of my other premier bags - not even close. In contrast, when I got my Gucci Dionysus last October, it screamed beautifully and carefully done construction.
> 
> Both of these are small bags so, it makes sense to do a bit of comparison. (Both bags were purchased new.)
> 
> *PRICE:*
> •YSL: *A* $1250 retail (with discounts & cash back from Saks & Rakuten, Mr. S paid $659) Great pricing for a premier bag.
> 
> • Gucci: *B* $1950 retail (with the Hawaii discount, Mr. S paid $1755) Not outrageous for a premier bag but not cheap for a mini bag.
> 
> *STYLING:*
> • YSL *A-* This is a great looking bag. A quilted camera bag is a classic look and the black w/black hw gives it a striking bit of edge. Additionally, they did a great job with the tassel as the strands(?) are rolled and finished - not raw on one side.
> 
> • Gucci: *A+* Squeeeee!!!! OMG! This bag is stupid beautiful. Flap bags are a dime a dozen but, the hardware (beautiful chain, striking Dionysus clasp and Swarovski crystals) on this bag make it a show stopper without ever being in your face.
> 
> *LEATHER & CONSTRUCTION:*
> • YSL: *C- *Made of calfskin. The leather and construction are soft. The leather doesn’t feel thick and chewy. It’s actually feels on the “thin” side but not bad. Lining is fabric.
> I don’t have the right words for it but the stitching or construction feels a little below average. Certainly not on par with other Premier brands. I want to give it a B- but it “feels” like lower quality construction than Coach bags I’ve seen in stores and the one Kate Spade I own. Shouldn’t premier bags have better construction given the bigger price??? Well, it doesn’t.
> And, if it does start losing shape within a year, I will drop the grade to an F. No bag should do that.
> 
> • Gucci: *A-* Is it possible to gush over construction? This little bag has some of the best construction of any bag I own. The stitching is perfect. The seams and edging are perfect. And, the leather is thick giving the impression of being “chewy” despite the rigidity of the style. Lining is fabric which I’ve come to terms with on most of Gucci’s bags now (that is the only ding I give the bag).
> 
> *HARDWARE:*
> • YSL: *D *The majority of the hardware (clasps, zipper, etc.) are ok, I’m just not impressed.
> But, the logo?? It’s plastic!! I hate plastic on my bags. I’m sorry. I just can’t rate it higher given that.
> 
> • Gucci: *A+ *Oh. My. Gawd. The hardware is solid and sturdy without being heavy, extremely well made and beautifully designed. Plus, the accents are Swarovski crystals. Yummy sparkly!
> 
> *FUNCTIONALITY:*
> • YSL: *A- *This bag is great for being on the go. It holds all my essentials with a little room to spare. The adjustable strap makes it shoulder or crossbody carry. And it’s easy to get into. No compromises here.
> 
> • Gucci: *B-* This mini is a bag for looking cute. LOL! Not for big function. It just fits my bare minimum items which is really all I need when I’m going to cocktails or a fun event with Mr. S or our friends.  So, I wish it was a teeny bit bigger but, no complaints. It does what it’s supposed to do.
> 
> *COMPANY SERVICE:*
> • YSL:  *F* I’ve shared my issues with getting a repair on my other YSL bag. I don’t know if I mentioned I have been fighting with Saks and YSL to get the box for this bag. I feel I’d be on my own with any issues on this bag.
> 
> • Gucci: *A* I have only had one issue with a Gucci product and it was handled seamlessly and easily. Given that Mr. S just had a true nightmare with a Louis Vuitton watch repair (they lost his watch then they sent it to someone else and had to get it back!!!), I remain impressed with Gucci’s service.
> 
> *OVERALL:*
> YSL: *B-  *      GUCCI: *A*
> 
> The YSL fails on some key areas - quality and service. Yet, it’s an adorable bag with great functionality that can be found at a very reasonable price.  For these latter reasons, I’m still very happy with the purchase. I feel comfortable with this as my sling around / carefree bag. I don’t expect a lot from it so I won’t worry about it.  Because of that, I’ll likely get it to a cost per wear that is tiny and still be able to sell it - if need be - for at or close to what we paid. For those reasons I call it a BUY. But only at a heavily discounted price. It is not worth full price IMHO.
> 
> In contrast, the Gucci Dionysus is a no compromise bag. It’s beautiful, it’s classic while still being on trend, it has exceptional quality and it will be a bag I keep for many years to come. I can wear it to cocktails or to the farmers market and it somehow “works”.  The price isn’t tiny but it’s in line with other premier bags - many of which don’t have the quality and won’t have the staying power.  I’m deliriously happy with this bag and definitely would buy another - albeit likely in the next size up. Overall: STRONG BUY
> 
> Hope you enjoyed my analysis. If you have either of these bags, I’d love to hear your take on them.



Spark, this is a great analysis and comparison. My YSL is definitely losing shape--it's a softer leather, so it's started sagging over time. I don't particularly mind that for the style I have, but I would be annoyed if it were a more structured bag to begin with. 

I sold my Dionysus, mostly because the pattern was oddly hard for me to match, but it was definitely a gorgeous and well-constructed bag. Like you, I found the layout a little lacking because it didn't hold enough, but that wasn't a dealbreaker for me either--it just seemed they could have used that space better.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Annabel Lee said:


> Spark, this is a great analysis and comparison. My YSL is definitely losing shape--it's a softer leather, so it's started sagging over time. I don't particularly mind that for the style I have, but I would be annoyed if it were a more structured bag to begin with.
> 
> I sold my Dionysus, mostly because the pattern was oddly hard for me to match, but it was definitely a gorgeous and well-constructed bag. Like you, I found the layout a little lacking because it didn't hold enough, but that wasn't a dealbreaker for me either--it just seemed they could have used that space better.


The shape of my YSL mono Cabas is a little saggy as well. That’s one reason I want to get a purse organizer - to help give it some structure. 

I looked at the camera bags again. The YSL logo may actually be metal.  I may have unfairly maligned them. Lol!  I’m going to look at it more closely tonight.  But, like I said. I love the look of the bag and it’s working well for me a couple weeks in.  I just don’t think it will hold up like my other bags. 

Re: the G Dionysus. Somehow the construction reminds me of the C double flap in that it feels that somehow there is just too much room taken up for no reason. I’m not sure why the Dionysus gives off that vibe. I’m going to look at it more closely tonight as well.


----------



## essiedub

Sparkletastic said:


> For the past few years, we’ve done a bag by color showcase in the spring and a bag by brand showcase in the fall. I’m thinking that we’re a little weary of it as participation has dwindled over time. Yes? No?
> 
> Perhaps we do something different this year?  Ideas? Suggestions?
> 
> Meanwhile. Let’s do some challenges in February. Pick the one(s) that work for you.  I’ll repost these again on Feb 1.
> 
> *FEBRUARY PURSE CHALLENGES*
> 1) Valentine’s Day / Month of Love challenge - wear all your red and / or pink bags at least 1x in Feb.
> 2) Winter Wonderland - Make sure your heartiest bags get a workout before warmer weather comes. Pick your 3 bags best suited for cold or inclement weather and wear them each 2x in Feb.
> 3) Sentimental Journey - Select the two bags that have the most meaning to you in your collection. Wear each of them twice this month and share your special stories with us.
> 
> As always, photos are welcome but not required!
> 
> I’m going to do #1.  I love red and pink colored bags the most (I have 4). Yet for some odd reason I wear them the least.  I need to get my babies out and about.


Thank you *Sparkletastic* for always putting together these thoughtful challenges. I enjoy reading the challenges and think through the possibilities (but sadly don’t get around to doing the challenge) I know..well duh..that this is the point is not lost on me. I really need to make the effort else all the bags just become shelf decor. Soooo... I will do challenge #1 (red and pink bags). Oh boy..I have some very impractical red evening bags so this will be a trip


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> I was happily enjoying my YSL Lou camera bag when a lovely tPF’r posted on another thread that she has owned the bag for a little while now and it’s losing its shape.
> 
> As I mentioned before, the bag seems decently constructed but, nothing like the quality of my other premier bags - not even close. In contrast, when I got my Gucci Dionysus last October, it screamed beautifully and carefully done construction.
> 
> Both of these are small bags so, it makes sense to do a bit of comparison. (Both bags were purchased new.)
> 
> *PRICE:*
> •YSL: *A* $1250 retail (with discounts & cash back from Saks & Rakuten, Mr. S paid $659) Great pricing for a premier bag.
> 
> • Gucci: *B* $1950 retail (with the Hawaii discount, Mr. S paid $1755) Not outrageous for a premier bag but not cheap for a mini bag.
> 
> *STYLING:*
> • YSL *A-* This is a great looking bag. A quilted camera bag is a classic look and the black w/black hw gives it a striking bit of edge. Additionally, they did a great job with the tassel as the strands(?) are rolled and finished - not raw on one side.
> 
> • Gucci: *A+* Squeeeee!!!! OMG! This bag is stupid beautiful. Flap bags are a dime a dozen but, the hardware (beautiful chain, striking Dionysus clasp and Swarovski crystals) on this bag make it a show stopper without ever being in your face.
> 
> *LEATHER & CONSTRUCTION:*
> • YSL: *C- *Made of calfskin. The leather and construction are soft. The leather doesn’t feel thick and chewy. It’s actually feels on the “thin” side but not bad. Lining is fabric.
> I don’t have the right words for it but the stitching or construction feels a little below average. Certainly not on par with other Premier brands. I want to give it a B- but it “feels” like lower quality construction than Coach bags I’ve seen in stores and the one Kate Spade I own. Shouldn’t premier bags have better construction given the bigger price??? Well, it doesn’t.
> And, if it does start losing shape within a year, I will drop the grade to an F. No bag should do that.
> 
> • Gucci: *A-* Is it possible to gush over construction? This little bag has some of the best construction of any bag I own. The stitching is perfect. The seams and edging are perfect. And, the leather is thick giving the impression of being “chewy” despite the rigidity of the style. Lining is fabric which I’ve come to terms with on most of Gucci’s bags now (that is the only ding I give the bag).
> 
> *HARDWARE:*
> • YSL: *D *The majority of the hardware (clasps, zipper, etc.) are ok, I’m just not impressed.
> But, the logo?? It’s plastic!! I hate plastic on my bags. I’m sorry. I just can’t rate it higher given that.
> 
> • Gucci: *A+ *Oh. My. Gawd. The hardware is solid and sturdy without being heavy, extremely well made and beautifully designed. Plus, the accents are Swarovski crystals. Yummy sparkly!
> 
> *FUNCTIONALITY:*
> • YSL: *A- *This bag is great for being on the go. It holds all my essentials with a little room to spare. The adjustable strap makes it shoulder or crossbody carry. And it’s easy to get into. No compromises here.
> 
> • Gucci: *B-* This mini is a bag for looking cute. LOL! Not for big function. It just fits my bare minimum items which is really all I need when I’m going to cocktails or a fun event with Mr. S or our friends.  So, I wish it was a teeny bit bigger but, no complaints. It does what it’s supposed to do.
> 
> *COMPANY SERVICE:*
> • YSL:  *F* I’ve shared my issues with getting a repair on my other YSL bag. I don’t know if I mentioned I have been fighting with Saks and YSL to get the box for this bag. I feel I’d be on my own with any issues on this bag.
> 
> • Gucci: *A* I have only had one issue with a Gucci product and it was handled seamlessly and easily. Given that Mr. S just had a true nightmare with a Louis Vuitton watch repair (they lost his watch then they sent it to someone else and had to get it back!!!), I remain impressed with Gucci’s service.
> 
> *OVERALL:*
> YSL: *B-  *      GUCCI: *A*
> 
> The YSL fails on some key areas - quality and service. Yet, it’s an adorable bag with great functionality that can be found at a very reasonable price.  For these latter reasons, I’m still very happy with the purchase. I feel comfortable with this as my sling around / carefree bag. I don’t expect a lot from it so I won’t worry about it.  Because of that, I’ll likely get it to a cost per wear that is tiny and still be able to sell it - if need be - for at or close to what we paid. For those reasons I call it a BUY. But only at a heavily discounted price. It is not worth full price IMHO.
> 
> In contrast, the Gucci Dionysus is a no compromise bag. It’s beautiful, it’s classic while still being on trend, it has exceptional quality and it will be a bag I keep for many years to come. I can wear it to cocktails or to the farmers market and it somehow “works”.  The price isn’t tiny but it’s in line with other premier bags - many of which don’t have the quality and won’t have the staying power.  I’m deliriously happy with this bag and definitely would buy another - albeit likely in the next size up. Overall: STRONG BUY
> 
> Hope you enjoyed my analysis. If you have either of these bags, I’d love to hear your take on them.


Love your comparison and would love to see pictures too! I have been searching for the Lou camera Belt bag in shearling but to no avail. It’s not new and was most recently on sale. I have always been attracted to the Dionysus but didn’t pull the trigger when it was hottest and now have moved on to lusting after other bags. Your review was so thoughtful and well done!


----------



## Rhl2987

I will choose challenge number 1!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> For the past few years, we’ve done a bag by color showcase in the spring and a bag by brand showcase in the fall. I’m thinking that we’re a little weary of it as participation has dwindled over time. Yes? No?
> 
> Perhaps we do something different this year?  Ideas? Suggestions?
> 
> Meanwhile. Let’s do some challenges in February. Pick the one(s) that work for you.  I’ll repost these again on Feb 1.
> 
> *FEBRUARY PURSE CHALLENGES*
> 1) Valentine’s Day / Month of Love challenge - wear all your red and / or pink bags at least 1x in Feb.
> 2) Winter Wonderland - Make sure your heartiest bags get a workout before warmer weather comes. Pick your 3 bags best suited for cold or inclement weather and wear them each 2x in Feb.
> 3) Sentimental Journey - Select the two bags that have the most meaning to you in your collection. Wear each of them twice this month and share your special stories with us.
> 
> As always, photos are welcome but not required!
> 
> I’m going to do #1.  I love red and pink colored bags the most (I have 4). Yet for some odd reason I wear them the least.  I need to get my babies out and about.


I will choose number 3. I am not overly sentimental about my bags but there are certain bags I am more attached too than others.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Hi everybody! Happy New Year! I always love this thread so much.
I will say, I'm pretty happy with my bags these days. I know this because all the bags are evenly rotated, with just the larger bags taking a break as I don't carry a lot in wintertime.  I added more than expected last year  due to two special orders arriving in one year (yikes) (sold some too) and have just a few, not "major" bags,  that still need rehoming.
I don't feel like I "need" anything, although the bleakness of winter and some family stuff does give me a yen for retail therapy 



Mulberrygal said:


> How many and which bags do you find best for a beach holiday?
> How many and which bags do you find best for a City break?



For a beach holiday - I won't take a "nice" bag to the  actual beach. I'm a water baby - I dive and surf and swim - so usually I take a cheap but pretty tote from my favorite dive shop. If I'm actually relaxing on the beach I have a monogrammed straw tote I love that doesn't mind being in the sand. For a dinner, lunch, shopping in a beach area I will take an Evelyne TPM.  That's as fancy as I will go for an island or tropical trip. 

For a city vacation (not business) trip - it's usually not possible for me to pack more than one bag since I hate checking luggage. For a nice city where I will be shopping, seeing art,  and going out, I will bring a Kelly 28 or 25 since it's hands-free. If I think there will be fancier occasions I will also manage to fit the small box with my Mini Kelly into my carry-on suitcase. The whole reason for investing so much in these bags is to wear them


----------



## Rhl2987

Finally got around to switching out bags!


----------



## piperdog

whateve said:


> it's nice to read how much you like the Gucci. Once I compared a 90s Gucci to a 90s Coach and the Coach won.


Last year I refreshed a few of my glove-tanned leather Coach bags from the early 90s and was amazed by how beautifully they came out. (Thanks to TPF for the great rehab threads.) I had planned to sell them after cleaning them up, but ended up keeping (and using) them and selling a Valentino and LV instead.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> For the past few years, we’ve done a bag by color showcase in the spring and a bag by brand showcase in the fall. I’m thinking that we’re a little weary of it as participation has dwindled over time. Yes? No?
> 
> Perhaps we do something different this year?  Ideas? Suggestions?
> 
> Meanwhile. Let’s do some challenges in February. Pick the one(s) that work for you.  I’ll repost these again on Feb 1.
> 
> *FEBRUARY PURSE CHALLENGES*
> 1) Valentine’s Day / Month of Love challenge - wear all your red and / or pink bags at least 1x in Feb.
> 2) Winter Wonderland - Make sure your heartiest bags get a workout before warmer weather comes. Pick your 3 bags best suited for cold or inclement weather and wear them each 2x in Feb.
> 3) Sentimental Journey - Select the two bags that have the most meaning to you in your collection. Wear each of them twice this month and share your special stories with us.
> 
> As always, photos are welcome but not required!
> 
> I’m going to do #1.  I love red and pink colored bags the most (I have 4). Yet for some odd reason I wear them the least.  I need to get my babies out and about.


I still like the color showcase - I enjoy seeing all the color - though I get confused on what color we're on… I need prompts! 
I do think the brand showcase had less participation last year, but I'm not sure why. 
I'll do the Valentine's Day challenge (I only have 2 red and 1 pink), because I will only have 4 days to carry the reds in - we're traveling most of February, and I have a small procedure later in the month that will curtail my wanting to change out to match my outfit... What goes with pajamas? 

I'm thinking about bringing the pink MZ Wallace with me - if I do, it will get lots of wears! 


Sparkletastic said:


> I was happily enjoying my YSL Lou camera bag when a lovely tPF’r posted on another thread that she has owned the bag for a little while now and it’s losing its shape.
> 
> As I mentioned before, the bag seems decently constructed but, nothing like the quality of my other premier bags - not even close. In contrast, when I got my Gucci Dionysus last October, it screamed beautifully and carefully done construction.
> 
> Both of these are small bags so, it makes sense to do a bit of comparison. (Both bags were purchased new.)
> 
> *PRICE:*
> •YSL: *A* $1250 retail (with discounts & cash back from Saks & Rakuten, Mr. S paid $659) Great pricing for a premier bag.
> 
> • Gucci: *B* $1950 retail (with the Hawaii discount, Mr. S paid $1755) Not outrageous for a premier bag but not cheap for a mini bag.
> 
> *STYLING:*
> • YSL *A-* This is a great looking bag. A quilted camera bag is a classic look and the black w/black hw gives it a striking bit of edge. Additionally, they did a great job with the tassel as the strands(?) are rolled and finished - not raw on one side.
> 
> • Gucci: *A+* Squeeeee!!!! OMG! This bag is stupid beautiful. Flap bags are a dime a dozen but, the hardware (beautiful chain, striking Dionysus clasp and Swarovski crystals) on this bag make it a show stopper without ever being in your face.
> 
> *LEATHER & CONSTRUCTION:*
> • YSL: *C- *Made of calfskin. The leather and construction are soft. The leather doesn’t feel thick and chewy. It’s actually feels on the “thin” side but not bad. Lining is fabric.
> I don’t have the right words for it but the stitching or construction feels a little below average. Certainly not on par with other Premier brands. I want to give it a B- but it “feels” like lower quality construction than Coach bags I’ve seen in stores and the one Kate Spade I own. Shouldn’t premier bags have better construction given the bigger price??? Well, it doesn’t.
> And, if it does start losing shape within a year, I will drop the grade to an F. No bag should do that.
> 
> • Gucci: *A-* Is it possible to gush over construction? This little bag has some of the best construction of any bag I own. The stitching is perfect. The seams and edging are perfect. And, the leather is thick giving the impression of being “chewy” despite the rigidity of the style. Lining is fabric which I’ve come to terms with on most of Gucci’s bags now (that is the only ding I give the bag).
> 
> *HARDWARE:*
> • YSL: *D *The majority of the hardware (clasps, zipper, etc.) are ok, I’m just not impressed.
> But, the logo?? It’s plastic!! I hate plastic on my bags. I’m sorry. I just can’t rate it higher given that.
> 
> • Gucci: *A+ *Oh. My. Gawd. The hardware is solid and sturdy without being heavy, extremely well made and beautifully designed. Plus, the accents are Swarovski crystals. Yummy sparkly!
> 
> *FUNCTIONALITY:*
> • YSL: *A- *This bag is great for being on the go. It holds all my essentials with a little room to spare. The adjustable strap makes it shoulder or crossbody carry. And it’s easy to get into. No compromises here.
> 
> • Gucci: *B-* This mini is a bag for looking cute. LOL! Not for big function. It just fits my bare minimum items which is really all I need when I’m going to cocktails or a fun event with Mr. S or our friends.  So, I wish it was a teeny bit bigger but, no complaints. It does what it’s supposed to do.
> 
> *COMPANY SERVICE:*
> • YSL:  *F* I’ve shared my issues with getting a repair on my other YSL bag. I don’t know if I mentioned I have been fighting with Saks and YSL to get the box for this bag. I feel I’d be on my own with any issues on this bag.
> 
> • Gucci: *A* I have only had one issue with a Gucci product and it was handled seamlessly and easily. Given that Mr. S just had a true nightmare with a Louis Vuitton watch repair (they lost his watch then they sent it to someone else and had to get it back!!!), I remain impressed with Gucci’s service.
> 
> *OVERALL:*
> YSL: *B-  *      GUCCI: *A*
> 
> The YSL fails on some key areas - quality and service. Yet, it’s an adorable bag with great functionality that can be found at a very reasonable price.  For these latter reasons, I’m still very happy with the purchase. I feel comfortable with this as my sling around / carefree bag. I don’t expect a lot from it so I won’t worry about it.  Because of that, I’ll likely get it to a cost per wear that is tiny and still be able to sell it - if need be - for at or close to what we paid. For those reasons I call it a BUY. But only at a heavily discounted price. It is not worth full price IMHO.
> 
> In contrast, the Gucci Dionysus is a no compromise bag. It’s beautiful, it’s classic while still being on trend, it has exceptional quality and it will be a bag I keep for many years to come. I can wear it to cocktails or to the farmers market and it somehow “works”.  The price isn’t tiny but it’s in line with other premier bags - many of which don’t have the quality and won’t have the staying power.  I’m deliriously happy with this bag and definitely would buy another - albeit likely in the next size up. Overall: STRONG BUY
> 
> Hope you enjoyed my analysis. If you have either of these bags, I’d love to hear your take on them.


I truly enjoy your analysis - so informative!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Rhl2987 said:


> Finally got around to switching out bags!


Well - that's a cute lil Lindy!


----------



## Sparkletastic

essiedub said:


> Thank you *Sparkletastic* for always putting together these thoughtful challenges. I enjoy reading the challenges and think through the possibilities (but sadly don’t get around to doing the challenge) I know..well duh..that this is the point is not lost on me. I really need to make the effort else all the bags just become shelf decor. Soooo... I will do challenge #1 (red and pink bags). Oh boy..I have some very impractical red evening bags so this will be a trip


You’re welcome and thanks for the nice note.  


Rhl2987 said:


> Love your comparison and would love to see pictures too! I have been searching for the Lou camera Belt bag in shearling but to no avail. It’s not new and was most recently on sale. I have always been attracted to the Dionysus but didn’t pull the trigger when it was hottest and now have moved on to lusting after other bags. Your review was so thoughtful and well done!


I’ll share a photo in just a bit. 
I thought I had missed my Dionysus moment too til the navy came round. Now I’m back in love with the line and hoping to get a second.  The issue for me is I never seemed to see the right color for me. So here’s hoping another version that I love comes out. 


dcooney4 said:


> I will choose number 3. I am not overly sentimental about my bags but there are certain bags I am more attached too than others.


I’m not that sentimental about my bags either. None of the women in my family before me cared about bags so I didn’t get any handed down. And almost al of my current bags are gifts from Mr. S so they’re all special.


Rhl2987 said:


> Finally got around to switching out bags!


These are some fun bags. How are you enjoying the new C? Is it smushy soft? I haven’t gotten around to going into a boutique to see it yet. I’m not sure what to think of it. 


Cookiefiend said:


> I still like the color showcase - I enjoy seeing all the color - though I get confused on what color we're on… I need prompts!
> I do think the brand showcase had less participation last year, but I'm not sure why.
> I'll do the Valentine's Day challenge (I only have 2 red and 1 pink), because I will only have 4 days to carry the reds in - we're traveling most of February, and I have a small procedure later in the month that will curtail my wanting to change out to match my outfit... What goes with pajamas?
> 
> I'm thinking about bringing the pink MZ Wallace with me - if I do, it will get lots of wears!
> 
> I truly enjoy your analysis - so informative!


Hope all goes well with the procedure!  And, thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’m sure no one remembers but, I whined long and loud about losing my favorite sunnies in Cancun last summer.  As a result I’ve been on a hunt for great simple black sunnies ever since. And of course, I haven’t found anything.  But, er... um...I found and bought two other gorgeous pair that I didn’t need. Tee. Hee. 

Finally, I gave up and rebought the ones I loved.  I actually found a pair new through an eyeglasses retailer!!! They just arrived today. I’m terrible at “live” sunglasses photos so here is the stock photo of my new (again to me) Prada cat eyes.  so glad to have them back home!!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Also, a couple of you asked for a photo of the YSL Lou Camera bag and Gucci Mini (not the super mini) Dionysus that I reviewed.  Here it is. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Obviously, these are VERY different bags with different styles and uses. I’m very happy I have both of them!  I’ve used the YSL quite a bit since she arrived less than a month ago so I’m very pleased with the bag overall despite it not being on “par” with the Gucci.

BUT!!! 6 of my last 7 handbags have been small bags. It’s time to reverse course and move back to medium (or even the rare large) bags. I’ve gotten used to carrying much less but, I’m missing the presence of a slightly larger bag. Keeping my eyes peeled for something great.

What is your favorite medium sized bag in your collection?


----------



## Sparkletastic

I think only 2 people responded to my question on the color weeks. So, everyone else - Yay? Nay? 

I’m a little tired of them but, then I’ve done them every year. Lol!

I’m happy to get us started and post the color list. Let me know.


----------



## Rhl2987

Cookiefiend said:


> Well - that's a cute lil Lindy!


Thank you! Small but I don't carry much. I've only used it a few times now but the strap length is perfect crossbody for me.


Sparkletastic said:


> I’ll share a photo in just a bit.
> I thought I had missed my Dionysus moment too til the navy came round. Now I’m back in love with the line and hoping to get a second.  The issue for me is I never seemed to see the right color for me. So here’s hoping another version that I love comes out.
> 
> These are some fun bags. How are you enjoying the new C? Is it smushy soft? I haven’t gotten around to going into a boutique to see it yet. I’m not sure what to think of it.


I love the Chanel for usability. After weeks straight of use, I don't know that I'm fully in love with the design anymore but I do tend to fall out of love with bags quickly. It's difficult to know what I will really love for a longtime because even bags I'm beyond happy to see in the boutique (H), I don't love as much later on. This bag is smushy but I believe it's lambskin and there are goatskin versions now, so I'm not sure if those would be different? I'm not entirely sure what the leather is but I did buy it in December of last year and I think goatskin only came out this year? The chain is a lot and it annoys me a bit when it gets twisted, but I like the length of it crossbody (not as long as the mini Lindy or my other crossbody bags) and it's a really practical bag for me. For some reason I don't baby it as much as my Hermes bags and I like having the top handle option to grab it, pick up the baby, and head out to the car.



Sparkletastic said:


> I’m sure no one remembers but, I whined long and loud about losing my favorite sunnies in Cancun last summer.  As a result I’ve been on a hunt for great simple black sunnies ever since. And of course, I haven’t found anything.  But, er... um...I found and bought two other gorgeous pair that I didn’t need. Tee. Hee.
> 
> Finally, I gave up and rebought the ones I loved.  I actually found a pair new through an eyeglasses retailer!!! They just arrived today. I’m terrible at “live” sunglasses photos so here is the stock photo of my new (again to me) Prada cat eyes.  so glad to have them back home!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4651855
> 
> 
> Also, a couple of you asked for a photo of the YSL Lou Camera bag and Gucci Mini (not the super mini) Dionysus that I reviewed.  Here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4651857
> 
> Obviously, these are VERY different bags with different styles and uses. I’m very happy I have both of them!  I’ve used the YSL quite a bit since she arrived less than a month ago so I’m very pleased with the bag overall despite it not being on “par” with the Gucci.
> 
> BUT!!! 6 of my last 7 handbags have been small bags. It’s time to reverse course and move back to medium (or even the rare large) bags. I’ve gotten used to carrying much less but, I’m missing the presence of a slightly larger bag. Keeping my eyes peeled for something great.
> 
> What is your favorite medium sized bag in your collection?


Love your sunnies! I haven't purchased designer sunglasses in years for some reason. The last nice pair I got were from Garrett Leight in NYC. I just bought 4 pairs of glasses and 2 prescription sunglasses from Eyebuydirect, the Tan France line! I'm shocked at the pricing and quality and I can't easily wear sunglasses without prescription in the summer because I need prescription for driving. I'm glad you have a few new pairs and they'll get some great use this year!

I really love the look of both of those bags. Does the Dionysus chain strap bother you when wearing it? For medium sized bags, I like my Roulis 23 in matte croc. I found that at auction and the size and shape work really well for me, even though I don't carry it too often. I would count my Chanel 19 as medium sized and that has done well for me so far. My new Kelly 25 could be medium or small, but I haven't worn that yet so I'm not sure how I like it.


Sparkletastic said:


> I think only 2 people responded to my question on the color weeks. So, everyone else - Yay? Nay?
> 
> I’m a little tired of them but, then I’ve done them every year. Lol!
> 
> I’m happy to get us started and post the color list. Let me know.


I am in the minority and don't really feel like I have enough bags in a variety of colors that I can participate in the weekly colors, so I would vote for no color weeks. Of course, I'm happy with whatever the group decides though!


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I think only 2 people responded to my question on the color weeks. So, everyone else - Yay? Nay?
> 
> I’m a little tired of them but, then I’ve done them every year. Lol!
> 
> I’m happy to get us started and post the color list. Let me know.


I like the color weeks. I think I may have missed some of the showcase stuff last year because I was off of the forum for awhile. I would participate in the brand showcase, but I don't own that many different brands. I have very few premium brand purses.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> I think only 2 people responded to my question on the color weeks. So, everyone else - Yay? Nay?
> 
> I’m a little tired of them but, then I’ve done them every year. Lol!
> 
> I’m happy to get us started and post the color list. Let me know.


I kind of like the color list as we have new members and I also like to see how various bags are aging as we go.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m sure no one remembers but, I whined long and loud about losing my favorite sunnies in Cancun last summer.  As a result I’ve been on a hunt for great simple black sunnies ever since. And of course, I haven’t found anything.  But, er... um...I found and bought two other gorgeous pair that I didn’t need. Tee. Hee.
> 
> Finally, I gave up and rebought the ones I loved.  I actually found a pair new through an eyeglasses retailer!!! They just arrived today. I’m terrible at “live” sunglasses photos so here is the stock photo of my new (again to me) Prada cat eyes.  so glad to have them back home!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4651855
> 
> 
> Also, a couple of you asked for a photo of the YSL Lou Camera bag and Gucci Mini (not the super mini) Dionysus that I reviewed.  Here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4651857
> 
> Obviously, these are VERY different bags with different styles and uses. I’m very happy I have both of them!  I’ve used the YSL quite a bit since she arrived less than a month ago so I’m very pleased with the bag overall despite it not being on “par” with the Gucci.
> 
> BUT!!! 6 of my last 7 handbags have been small bags. It’s time to reverse course and move back to medium (or even the rare large) bags. I’ve gotten used to carrying much less but, I’m missing the presence of a slightly larger bag. Keeping my eyes peeled for something great.
> 
> What is your favorite medium sized bag in your collection?


The Gucci is beautiful. I've loved the Dionysus since they came out but when I first saw them, I didn't like the use of suede on parts that would get too much wear. Now I guess they've come out with all leather versions. I should look at them again.

I think we all have a different view of what makes a bag medium sized. I guess most of my bags are medium sized. As long as I don't have to leave anything I normally carry out, it is medium sized. If I can also fit a water bottle, it is on the larger size. My favorite medium sized bag is probably this Coach bag. It is black but not boring. It is very comfortable to carry. It fits all my normal stuff without any room for anything else.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Rhl2987 said:


> Thank you! Small but I don't carry much. I've only used it a few times now but the strap length is perfect crossbody for me.
> 
> I love the Chanel for usability. After weeks straight of use, I don't know that I'm fully in love with the design anymore but I do tend to fall out of love with bags quickly. It's difficult to know what I will really love for a longtime because even bags I'm beyond happy to see in the boutique (H), I don't love as much later on. This bag is smushy but I believe it's lambskin and there are goatskin versions now, so I'm not sure if those would be different? I'm not entirely sure what the leather is but I did buy it in December of last year and I think goatskin only came out this year? The chain is a lot and it annoys me a bit when it gets twisted, but I like the length of it crossbody (not as long as the mini Lindy or my other crossbody bags) and it's a really practical bag for me. For some reason I don't baby it as much as my Hermes bags and I like having the top handle option to grab it, pick up the baby, and head out to the car.
> 
> 
> Love your sunnies! I haven't purchased designer sunglasses in years for some reason. The last nice pair I got were from Garrett Leight in NYC. I just bought 4 pairs of glasses and 2 prescription sunglasses from Eyebuydirect, the Tan France line! I'm shocked at the pricing and quality and I can't easily wear sunglasses without prescription in the summer because I need prescription for driving. I'm glad you have a few new pairs and they'll get some great use this year!
> 
> I really love the look of both of those bags. Does the Dionysus chain strap bother you when wearing it? For medium sized bags, I like my Roulis 23 in matte croc. I found that at auction and the size and shape work really well for me, even though I don't carry it too often. I would count my Chanel 19 as medium sized and that has done well for me so far. My new Kelly 25 could be medium or small, but I haven't worn that yet so I'm not sure how I like it.
> 
> I am in the minority and don't really feel like I have enough bags in a variety of colors that I can participate in the weekly colors, so I would vote for no color weeks. Of course, I'm happy with whatever the group decides though!


Sunglasses are my only “emotionally charged” purchase. I was born legally blind and wore super thick glasses as a young child and preteen. Luckily advancements in contact lens technology and ophthalmic surgery allowed me to ditch the Mr. Magoo glasses at age 15. But, that came after a lot of of mean spirited teasing. So, I have a hard time not indulging Little Sparkle’s desire to have the pretty sunglasses I used to covet “back in the day.”

That means I have a bit of a sunnies addiction. My current collection is holding at 11 pair but, I can go rogue at any point. I have to work to keep myself in check. 

Thanks for the insight on the 19. I love the large quilts but I struggle with the design being so unstructured because I’ve seen so many preloved Chanel’s that have lost their structure. So, my “eye” has to adjust.

I’m like you in that my love for a bag can wane in a blink. And, I hate that.  The only way I’ve solved that dilemma is to have enough bags to rotate so I don’t have to see the same bag over and over. I need to almost forget it and fall back in love when I bring it back out. It’s also why I don’t buy super trendy bags. If I can name the exact year a bag was “in” it will irritate me. Lol! 

The Dionysus chain doesn’t bother me at all. But then I have a time of chain strap bags. I never have an issue. The one strap I have an issue with is my Fendi BTW. It’s leather but the snaps tear out my hair. 


whateve said:


> The Gucci is beautiful. I've loved the Dionysus since they came out but when I first saw them, I didn't like the use of suede on parts that would get too much wear. Now I guess they've come out with all leather versions. I should look at them again.
> 
> I think we all have a different view of what makes a bag medium sized. I guess most of my bags are medium sized. As long as I don't have to leave anything I normally carry out, it is medium sized. If I can also fit a water bottle, it is on the larger size. My favorite medium sized bag is probably this Coach bag. It is black but not boring. It is very comfortable to carry. It fits all my normal stuff without any room for anything else.


I agree on the suede Dionysus. I didn’t buy for a while because all of them had suede or were Gucci mono. I was so glad to see them being out leather. But, then I had to wait for a color I liked. I still desperately want the green but, for some bizarre reason the chain is antique silver and the Dionysus clasp is gold. Just why?!?!  It looks like a mistake and detracts rather than adds to the style.

Great Coach bag! Love the leather on that!!!


----------



## essiedub

Sparkletastic said:


> I think only 2 people responded to my question on the color weeks. So, everyone else - Yay? Nay?
> 
> I’m a little tired of them but, then I’ve done them every year. Lol!
> 
> I’m happy to get us started and post the color list. Let me know.



I’ll post in color weeks...just cuz it’ll get me too at least look at some of my shelf decor and then pull them out for use. I need all the help and encouragement possible...because...

Confession time: I have been carrying my LV neverfull pretty much nonstop ...after all the bag acquisitions, totes are my thing. And this one is light. I  like to be able to carry it ALL in one bag.  I was loving my Dior Panarea tote but this size is even more accommodating. Grr...What am I going to do?  I feel stupid, to be honest. So many bags but I love them..just don’t use them Just wait..you’ll see


----------



## Sparkletastic

Cookiefiend said:


> Well - that's a cute lil Lindy!


I’ve seen this bag a few times on tPF but finally googled how it’s worn. I thought it was carried by the side “handles”. Lol! 


essiedub said:


> I’ll post in color weeks...just cuz it’ll get me too at least look at some of my shelf decor and then pull them out for use. I need all the help and encouragement possible...because...
> 
> Confession time: I have been carrying my LV neverfull pretty much nonstop ...after all the bag acquisitions, totes are my thing. And this one is light. I  like to be able to carry it ALL in one bag.  I was loving my Dior Panarea tote but this size is even more accommodating. Grr...What am I going to do?  I feel stupid, to be honest. So many bags but I love them..just don’t use them Just wait..you’ll see


Don’t feel stupid. Most of us have been there. You buy bags you think are beautiful or feel you “should” have. Then life happens and you realize you want and need bags with a totally different function or use.   When this happened to me I just had to gut it out and sell a ton of bags, try some others, sell them and finally get to this current collection that works for me. And, I still just mentioned that I need some larger, more practical bags. 

I don’t know your life stage but, if you are younger with children, you may find you need larger bags now but will use your smaller bags later. That’s what happened with me. When I stopped having to schlep _our_ lives in _my_ bag, my bag needs changed.  If this is a possibility, perhaps you keep some bags you aren’t using as much now for when that transition happens. 

Whatever you decide, it will be fun to hear about / see you play with your collection!


----------



## muchstuff

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m sure no one remembers but, I whined long and loud about losing my favorite sunnies in Cancun last summer.  As a result I’ve been on a hunt for great simple black sunnies ever since. And of course, I haven’t found anything.  But, er... um...I found and bought two other gorgeous pair that I didn’t need. Tee. Hee.
> 
> Finally, I gave up and rebought the ones I loved.  I actually found a pair new through an eyeglasses retailer!!! They just arrived today. I’m terrible at “live” sunglasses photos so here is the stock photo of my new (again to me) Prada cat eyes.  so glad to have them back home!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4651855
> 
> 
> Also, a couple of you asked for a photo of the YSL Lou Camera bag and Gucci Mini (not the super mini) Dionysus that I reviewed.  Here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4651857
> 
> Obviously, these are VERY different bags with different styles and uses. I’m very happy I have both of them!  I’ve used the YSL quite a bit since she arrived less than a month ago so I’m very pleased with the bag overall despite it not being on “par” with the Gucci.
> 
> BUT!!! 6 of my last 7 handbags have been small bags. It’s time to reverse course and move back to medium (or even the rare large) bags. I’ve gotten used to carrying much less but, I’m missing the presence of a slightly larger bag. Keeping my eyes peeled for something great.
> 
> What is your favorite medium sized bag in your collection?


Love those frames!


----------



## BagLadyT

Rhl2987 said:


> Finally got around to switching out bags!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> The Gucci is beautiful. I've loved the Dionysus since they came out but when I first saw them, I didn't like the use of suede on parts that would get too much wear. Now I guess they've come out with all leather versions. I should look at them again.
> 
> I think we all have a different view of what makes a bag medium sized. I guess most of my bags are medium sized. As long as I don't have to leave anything I normally carry out, it is medium sized. If I can also fit a water bottle, it is on the larger size. My favorite medium sized bag is probably this Coach bag. It is black but not boring. It is very comfortable to carry. It fits all my normal stuff without any room for anything else.


I love the look of this bag.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> I will however have a clearcut of my bag. Too many insignificant receipts in there and 'bits' that serve no purpose at all except to make finding things a lot more tricky.
> 
> How often do others clean out there everyday (or longterm) bags?



Oops, I must admit I only clear out my every day bag when I really can´t find anything anymore and have to pour the contents out...  on these occasions I will feel like a treasure seeker while I  unearth lots of little things my boy handed to me to safekeep, several pieces of plastic cutlery I didn´t want to throw away, perfume testers, hairbands and pins, long lost lipsticks and of course the usual meaningless receips and tissues...


----------



## Mulberrygal

doni said:


> It’d very much  of the length of the vacation, but generally and ideally speaking:
> 
> For beach: A tote that can double as beach bag (say the Dior book tote), a small casual crossbody that can get wet (Loewe raffia crossbody for example), a shoulder bag (blue Hermes Verrou or Loewe Flamenco go well with the Dior, but there are others), and a couple of clutches. I usually bring the LV Ipanema when on holiday too (takes no space and doubles as a belt bag). An extra would be an (day to) evening bag, like a Chanel.
> 
> For a short city break: a tote, a shoulder bag and a couple of clutches. I usually dress like I would if I happened to live in the city in question.
> 
> in general, I think clutches are so very useful for traveling. They don’t take much space, you can use them as pouches to pack stuff like jewelry, scarves or electronics, they can go inside the beach bag, they are great for diners and evenings out, and they bring variety and color to your wardrobe with minimal fuss. I tend to overdo it on the clutch front when I travel I have to admit



I don't own any clutches but now I think about it they sound ideal for a beach trip. I usually bring my Woc (could count as a clutch) but it's away being repaired. I really miss it as I usually pop it in my beach bag, it's easy to carry back and for the and small enough to store in the beach bag. It's something I totally overlooked when packing but luckily I have an LV pouch in my hand luggage and I'm using that for a few bits pieces, otherwise evrything would just be loose in my beach bag 

I will consider clutches in a new light in the future and they can go on my wish list. 



ElainePG said:


> Same here… this time of year the only way to enjoy our stretch of coast is to bundle up in layers and do a whole lot of brisk walking! Good for the heart lungs, and calf muscles. Not so good for elegant handbags.



Ha ha, I know just what you mean. It's very healthy for us to get some sea air but that seaspray doesn't do our bags any good. DH complains that he'd prefer me to use my bags rather than leave them in the cupboard..........so I'm trying to be more carefree with them. I've several older Mulbs and they cope well but I'll still worry If I took something  more costly when it's blowing a hooley

Does your seafront suffer from high winds? Even in summer our can be so different than 1/4 mile inland.


----------



## Annabel Lee

Rhl2987 said:


> Finally got around to switching out bags!


Gorgeous! You have such great taste.



piperdog said:


> Last year I refreshed a few of my glove-tanned leather Coach bags from the early 90s and was amazed by how beautifully they came out. (Thanks to TPF for the great rehab threads.) I had planned to sell them after cleaning them up, but ended up keeping (and using) them and selling a Valentino and LV instead.


Good for you. I'm always so impressed by others' rehab skills, and 90s Coach was really great quality.



Sparkletastic said:


> I’m sure no one remembers but, I whined long and loud about losing my favorite sunnies in Cancun last summer.  As a result I’ve been on a hunt for great simple black sunnies ever since. And of course, I haven’t found anything.  But, er... um...I found and bought two other gorgeous pair that I didn’t need. Tee. Hee.
> 
> Finally, I gave up and rebought the ones I loved.  I actually found a pair new through an eyeglasses retailer!!! They just arrived today. I’m terrible at “live” sunglasses photos so here is the stock photo of my new (again to me) Prada cat eyes.  so glad to have them back home!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4651855
> 
> 
> Also, a couple of you asked for a photo of the YSL Lou Camera bag and Gucci Mini (not the super mini) Dionysus that I reviewed.  Here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4651857
> 
> Obviously, these are VERY different bags with different styles and uses. I’m very happy I have both of them!  I’ve used the YSL quite a bit since she arrived less than a month ago so I’m very pleased with the bag overall despite it not being on “par” with the Gucci.
> 
> BUT!!! 6 of my last 7 handbags have been small bags. It’s time to reverse course and move back to medium (or even the rare large) bags. I’ve gotten used to carrying much less but, I’m missing the presence of a slightly larger bag. Keeping my eyes peeled for something great.
> 
> What is your favorite medium sized bag in your collection?


I'm glad you got your favorite sunnies again! These are a really great shape. I have also done this and had to go get the exact.same.pair. because no substitute would do.

Bringing this conversation full circle, it turned out the missing pair was actually in a pocket of my purse I'd neglected to clear out because I almost never used it. I've gotten better about cleaning out my bags after every use now.




whateve said:


> The Gucci is beautiful. I've loved the Dionysus since they came out but when I first saw them, I didn't like the use of suede on parts that would get too much wear. Now I guess they've come out with all leather versions. I should look at them again.
> 
> I think we all have a different view of what makes a bag medium sized. I guess most of my bags are medium sized. As long as I don't have to leave anything I normally carry out, it is medium sized. If I can also fit a water bottle, it is on the larger size. My favorite medium sized bag is probably this Coach bag. It is black but not boring. It is very comfortable to carry. It fits all my normal stuff without any room for anything else.


@whateve, this is gorgeous. "Black but not boring" is basically my dream bag.



Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve seen this bag a few times on tPF but finally googled how it’s worn. I thought it was carried by the side “handles”. Lol!
> Don’t feel stupid. Most of us have been there. You buy bags you think are beautiful or feel you “should” have. Then life happens and you realize you want and need bags with a totally different function or use.   When this happened to me I just had to gut it out and sell a ton of bags, try some others, sell them and finally get to this current collection that works for me. And, I still just mentioned that I need some larger, more practical bags.
> 
> I don’t know your life stage but, if you are younger with children, you may find you need larger bags now but will use your smaller bags later. That’s what happened with me. When I stopped having to schlep _our_ lives in _my_ bag, my bag needs changed.  If this is a possibility, perhaps you keep some bags you aren’t using as much now for when that transition happens.
> 
> Whatever you decide, it will be fun to hear about / see you play with your collection!


You can carry it by the side handles as well! I have a large one, and I really like how it folds up into a fortune cookie shape (see sort of an example below). This is one of those bags I didn't really "get" until I saw it worn, and then I fell in love with it.


----------



## Mulberrygal

More bags said:


> Happy Chinese New Year to those who celebrate!
> I clean out my bags when I switch to a different bag, every day to two days.
> 
> 
> Yay for the Reissue! Happy holiday vacation trip Mulberrygal! I am carrying my red Reissue 226 today, we’re on a road trip for older DS’s hockey tournament. It’s the only bag I brought.
> I like @papertiger ‘s choices for beach holiday and city break.
> 
> Beach holiday
> Tote - Longchamp Le Pliage
> Beach bag - Orvis canvas giant tote
> Crossbody - Gucci Soho Disco
> 
> City holiday
> Tote - Longchamp Le Pliage
> Crossbody - Gucci Soho Disco
> Evening - Chanel WOC



Thank you @morebags, I'm loving my holiday and definitely Yay for the Reissue, I find it really useful and classy for a trip. I love your 226, gorgeous bag and a lovely shade of red. Do you carry her often?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> Hi Sparkle, I don’t have either bag. I enjoyed reading your comparison and review - entertaining and informative! Excellent analysis!


I completely second More bag´s post! 
I don´t own any of the two, but enjoyed your analysis very much! 
The Dyonisus has been tempting me since it came out (biggest version as possible, please! ), but unfortunately it´s not in my price league. The hubby keeps teasing me: "look here´s the bags you´ll be buying used in 15 years!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Taking this moment to express my gratitude towards being able to find and own such beautiful items. As some of you may know, most of my handbag collection is thrifted and from consignment shops. I feel that sometimes we get caught up in the hype of stalking new pieces that we forget the ones that are sitting in our collections. As someone who strives to lead a more ethical lifestyle, I'm blessed that I have so many options in terms of thrift stores. I'm also grateful that I have plenty of opportunities to thrift.


----------



## Mulberrygal

doni said:


> Didn’t have any idea California had outlaw fur. But that includes old fur? How is it sustainable to throw away a coat your grandma wore and buy a petrol based fake fur instead?
> Anyway, just my opinion... Today I will be wearing my German grandma’s beaver coat which has a hood and sixties vibes. I will be carrying a Plume 32 which is also a 60s bag, but the one right now in pool position to leave if I get a new bag. So sad.
> 
> I also made the first purchases of the year. In my defense they were all bargains. A couple of Loewe t-shirts in the sale that I know I will wear to death and a pair of Gucci loafers (Brixton) in the tan color. I never buy shoes second hand but these were in my local consignment store and the soles are pristine, they don’t even look they have been tried on, and half price. So I felt I had no choice.
> 
> I need to set up a budget soon and start using for February. Would anyone want to share what is your fashion-goods budget and how you manage it? Is it yearly, monthly... do you transfer from one month or one category to another... I am not careless with purchases but just very bad at budgeting and planning so would love to learn.





lynne_ross said:


> My DH is a serial budgeter. He has been budgeting since he started working and has everything saved in excel (and backed up). It is kind of fun to look back and see how things have evolved - earnings, savings, spending, etc.
> We decide on an annual budget at the beginning of year and then DH tracks to it monthly. Within that I have a clothing/shoe budget and a separate ‘big ticket item’ budget aided for jewelry, bags mostly. If I sell any of my bags/shoes I get a credit towards my budget. I can go over my budget and DH just carries over the balance - it is the only items he carries over!
> I have come to appreciate the budgeting. It gives me a sense of comfort we are responsibly planning for our future. I also plan all large purchases for jewelry and bags but if something suddenly catches my eyes I know whether it fits in my spending plan and can make an educated decision on the spot.



I am similiar and after allowing for all essentials I try to budget for what I think are all eventualities for clothes, shoes, toiletries, cosmetics, holidays, going out, birthdays, Xmas and set reasonable limits on each category using a spreadsheet to analysis. I sometimes move the balances around but if there is money left in any accounts it just gets carried over. I'll also adjust yearly according to what I've spent in previous years.
This year after losing my job three years ago (loving the life of leisure/NEVER going back ) I am doing a "no spend year" I've enlisted the help of friends and family and joined several FB groups to keep me on the straight and narrow.

So this year my plan is to spend zilch on luxuries and non essentials other than holidays these are our treats and also gifts to each other for birthdays and Xmas. I still love my bags but I'll shop within my current bags collection, so until I sell a bag I am not allowed another. I have three bags that I've sent to consignment. I have more than enough clothes, last year I successfully "shopped my wardrobe" all year (not shoes) and this year I will continue but no shoes allowed.........so far so good. I haven't slipped up as yet although I was so tempted to update my iPhone and I also wanted some AirPods .......but I don't need them and I'm going to resist temptation.I can't falter in the first month 
I also started the year with shop my own freezer and cupboards, which has been great fun using everything  up, making up some very different meals and finally clearing all of it out before I went on holiday.

When I get home I'd like to commit more to doing some housework though and selling of a few more unwanted family treasures. I still need to downsize and move things on.........minimalism is in sight


----------



## momasaurus

Sparkletastic said:


> I think only 2 people responded to my question on the color weeks. So, everyone else - Yay? Nay?
> 
> I’m a little tired of them but, then I’ve done them every year. Lol!
> 
> I’m happy to get us started and post the color list. Let me know.



Color weeks are fun!


----------



## Mulberrygal

Sparkletastic said:


> For the past few years, we’ve done a bag by color showcase in the spring and a bag by brand showcase in the fall. I’m thinking that we’re a little weary of it as participation has dwindled over time. Yes? No?
> 
> Perhaps we do something different this year?  Ideas? Suggestions?
> 
> Meanwhile. Let’s do some challenges in February. Pick the one(s) that work for you.  I’ll repost these again on Feb 1.
> 
> *FEBRUARY PURSE CHALLENGES*
> 1) Valentine’s Day / Month of Love challenge - wear all your red and / or pink bags at least 1x in Feb.
> 2) Winter Wonderland - Make sure your heartiest bags get a workout before warmer weather comes. Pick your 3 bags best suited for cold or inclement weather and wear them each 2x in Feb.
> 3) Sentimental Journey - Select the two bags that have the most meaning to you in your collection. Wear each of them twice this month and share your special stories with us.
> 
> As always, photos are welcome but not required!
> 
> I’m going to do #1.  I love red and pink colored bags the most (I have 4). Yet for some odd reason I wear them the least.  I need to get my babies out and about.



Oh I love  all these ideas. I will do all the February challenges. I have red and pink bags and I'll look through and decide which have the most sentimental meaning, although my first one  jumps out at me Immediately.

I've never done the colour bag showcase in the Spring and am happy to participate or happy to go with an alternative but sorry I'm not imaginative to come up with any new ideas


----------



## Mulberrygal

Sparkletastic said:


> I think only 2 people responded to my question on the color weeks. So, everyone else - Yay? Nay?
> 
> I’m a little tired of them but, then I’ve done them every year. Lol!
> 
> I’m happy to get us started and post the color list. Let me know.



Oh yes please, I've only just read your post.......sorry I just missed it. So much happens on here if you miss a couple of days.  I'm up for the colour one


----------



## Sparkletastic

cowgirlsboots said:


> I completely second More bag´s post!
> I don´t own any of the two, but enjoyed your analysis very much!
> The Dyonisus has been tempting me since it came out (biggest version as possible, please! ), but unfortunately it´s not in my price league. The hubby keeps teasing me: "look here´s the bags you´ll be buying used in 15 years!


Thanks for the compliment on the bags. 
Re: price. I think all these prices are insane. LOL! But, one good / bad thing about Gucci is that the price drops precipitously in resale. So a “cheap” Dionysus isn’t out of the question at all. 


Mulberrygal said:


> Oh yes please, I've only just read your post.......sorry I just missed it. So much happens on here if you miss a couple of days.  I'm up for the colour one


Based on feedback, we’ll do the color showcase. How about we start mid Feb - Sun Feb 16? 


SakuraSakura said:


> Taking this moment to express my gratitude towards being able to find and own such beautiful items. As some of you may know, most of my handbag collection is thrifted and from consignment shops. I feel that sometimes we get caught up in the hype of stalking new pieces that we forget the ones that are sitting in our collections. As someone who strives to lead a more ethical lifestyle, I'm blessed that I have so many options in terms of thrift stores. I'm also grateful that I have plenty of opportunities to thrift.


Lovely post.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*COLOR WEEK BAG SHOWCASE! *

• New color weeks start each Sunday.
• Don’t jump ahead but, if you miss a week you can show your bags “late”.
• Show bags individually or in a group.
• You do NOT have to wear the bags that week.
• For added fun, show pictures from previous years (2016-2019) or even just one photo from when you started your collection to demonstrate how you have curated it over time.

Week of:
Feb. 16: Red (including burgundy_)_
Feb. 23:  Orange & Yellow
Mar 1: Green
Mar 8: Blue & Indigo (including turquoise & teal)
Mar. 15: Violet (including purple & pink)
Mar. 22: Black
Mar. 29: Gray
Apr. 5: White & Cream
Apr. 12 Brown & Tan
Apr. 19: Metallic
Apr. 26: Jeweled and all other embellished
May 3: Multicolored

_Two handy ways to find past photos:

1) Go back to the old years’ shopping your closet threads and search through posts to find yours:

• 2016 photos start with post #3569
• 2017 photos start with post #4476
• 2018 photos start with post #3237
• 2019 photos start with post #2683

2) Do a search using the forum’s search function. Click on the looking glass in the upper right hand corner. It will bring up a search box. Enter your search terms for a bag or for a phrase posted by you with your user name and it will pull up entries that match._


----------



## Sparkletastic

@Vlad - please pin post #764 on the top of this thread. Thanks!


----------



## Sparkletastic

And...this thread is really much less active than in the past. In past years we had thousands of posts by the time we started the color showcase. This year we may not make it to a thousand. 

We should think of some ideas to shake things up. Lol!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks for the compliment on the bags.
> Re: price. I think all these prices are insane. LOL! But, one good / bad thing about Gucci is that the price drops precipitously in resale. So a “cheap” Dionysus isn’t out of the question at all.
> .


Oh, I wished... I´ve been looking at preloved Dyonisus bags for a while (I´ve never ever bought a brand new designer bag in my whole life! Going into a boutique alone scares me...I always fear they´d ask me to leave) but the current prices are still far too high for me. I can´t justify to spend more than 1000 Euro on a handbag. That´s just not me. But I´ll keep hunting! I once saw a lady in some restaurant with her stunning big Dionysus on the table next to her. Being a coward I didn´t go and ask for a closer look at it.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> And...this thread is really much less active than in the past. In past years we had thousands of posts by the time we started the color showcase. This year we may not make it to a thousand.
> 
> We should think of some ideas to shake things up. Lol!



I´m new to this and must have missed the post about the challenge. What is it about, please?  

Sorry, just saw your other post and guess I now know the rules. Will try to take part. Lovely opportunity to search my own closet for what is actually there...


----------



## keodi

Mulberrygal said:


> I am on holiday at the moment and decided in an effort to keep hassle to the minimum I would only bring 3 bags
> Chanel Reissue 226 - which is an easy size for travel/hand luggage and can also be used as a day or evening bag whilst I'm here
> Mulberry Lily -easy evening use
> Chanel small Boy - great cross body for walks and also ideal for evening
> This is minimal for me, I'd usually bring more as I live to use as many as possible. I've also bought my Mulberry beach bag but I'm so missing my Neverfull that usually doubles up as a beach bag and my WoC that's ideal for popping in the NF with valuables in. I've just nowhere to put my phone, purse etc in the day, maybe I should have thought to out an organiser in the Mulb beach bag it would have worked better
> 
> I won't travel light again but at least I know now which bags I can't leave behind. I do find it hassle to have various bags in my hand luggage and keep swapping it about
> 
> How many and which bags do you find best for a beach holiday?
> How many and which bags do you find best for a City break?


For me on a beach vacation I am very minimal, as my beach vacations are very casual I carry with me:
1. a longchamp lepilage tote
2. my Jcrew straw tote bag for the beach
3. my black Shinola crossbody bag for sightseeing/dinner in the evenings

For a city break I take :
1. my LV neverfull GM tote
2. Shinola crossbody bag for sightseeing/dinner
3. hermes kelly 32cm




Mulberrygal said:


> I am similiar and after allowing for all essentials I try to budget for what I think are all eventualities for clothes, shoes, toiletries, cosmetics, holidays, going out, birthdays, Xmas and set reasonable limits on each category using a spreadsheet to analysis. I sometimes move the balances around but if there is money left in any accounts it just gets carried over. I'll also adjust yearly according to what I've spent in previous years.
> This year after losing my job three years ago (loving the life of leisure/NEVER going back ) I am doing a "no spend year" I've enlisted the help of friends and family and joined several FB groups to keep me on the straight and narrow.
> 
> So this year my plan is to spend zilch on luxuries and non essentials other than holidays these are our treats and also gifts to each other for birthdays and Xmas. I still love my bags but I'll s*hop within my current bags collection, so until I sell a bag I am not allowed another. I have three bags that I've sent to consignment. I have more than enough clothes, last year I successfully "shopped my wardrobe" all year (not shoes) and this year I will continue but no shoes allowed..*.......so far so good. I haven't slipped up as yet although I was so tempted to update my iPhone and I also wanted some AirPods .......but I don't need them and I'm going to resist temptation.I can't falter in the first month
> *I also started the year with shop my own freezer and cupboards, which has been great fun using everything  up*, making up some very different meals and finally clearing all of it out before I went on holiday.
> 
> When I get home I'd like to commit more to doing some housework though and selling of a few more unwanted family treasures. I still need to downsize and move things on.........minimalism is in sight


great goals mulberrygal! i have been shopping my freezer and using stuff up as well! I am on a low buy on clothing and shoes and i only have 2 items i need to purchase in the way of clothing, and  2 pairs of shoes i need to purchase. i will say that i have been naughty in the way of Hermes scarves..items that have been on my holy grail for quite some time popped up this month, and the f/w season of Hermes scarves had some lovely options! i made a few purchases from the f/w season, even though i was tempted to buy the same scarf design in different colours, i didn't. my plan is to wait for the Hermes sale next year and see if the colour ways i want are at the sale.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Today was a "first": I made up an outfit around a handbag.
We´ll be going to Paris soon to visit the Salon Retromobile- a vintage car show. Hubby loves it and while I ´m fine with seeing the cars and feeling the atmosphere the thing I like most about it is that it is an opportunity for me to wear one of my true vintage outfits without looking ridiculous.
I´d been planning my outfit for ages. Everything was chosen and prepared- dress, hat, shoes, bag. 
Then I found the last model of the Dior Trailer Trash range I really wanted and hubby fell in love with the bag (it resembles a car!) telling me I just had to wear it for the car show. 
My chosen outfit wasn´t perfect anymore, so today I shopped in my own wardrobe, found a long forgotten dress, finally altered it to fit and embellished it a bit to be the perfect canvas for my handbag.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SakuraSakura said:


> Taking this moment to express my gratitude towards being able to find and own such beautiful items. As some of you may know, most of my handbag collection is thrifted and from consignment shops. I feel that sometimes we get caught up in the hype of stalking new pieces that we forget the ones that are sitting in our collections. As someone who strives to lead a more ethical lifestyle, I'm blessed that I have so many options in terms of thrift stores. I'm also grateful that I have plenty of opportunities to thrift.



Thank-you for this lovely post! 
My bag collection solely consist of pre-loved handbags and I am very happy the ones I really love turn up for sale from time to time at prices I can justify.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> And...this thread is really much less active than in the past. In past years we had thousands of posts by the time we started the color showcase. This year we may not make it to a thousand.
> 
> We should think of some ideas to shake things up. Lol!


I'm so grateful for it because people have great posts but then I don't feel overwhelmed with trying to get caught back up or skipping posts!


----------



## Rhl2987

My daughter started daycare last September or October, and we've been sick on and off since then. Seriously, it feels like she hasn't had a few days of being healthy in a row this entire time! Sometimes it's just a runny nose and sometimes it's a fever on and off, and one ear infection. The way that it is with me being around her almost all the time, I end up getting whatever she's sick with although not as bad. And my husband does too, but worse, and he's working full time. We're having a rough time over here! But whenever we're mostly well we try to get out of the house. Has anyone else had issues staying healthy this winter?

Also wondering, what are your best tips for staying on track with your purchases? I spend a lot of timing surfing around on instagram for bags, TheRealReal, Vestiaire Collective, etc. And a decent amount of time on TPF too. I know people mentioned the wishlist ideas and keeping things on there for a month before making a purchase. Do you mostly try to avoid shopping websites to not get sidetracked?


----------



## Sparkletastic

cowgirlsboots said:


> Today was a "first": I made up an outfit around a handbag.
> We´ll be going to Paris soon to visit the Salon Retromobile- a vintage car show. Hubby loves it and while I ´m fine with seeing the cars and feeling the atmosphere the thing I like most about it is that it is an opportunity for me to wear one of my true vintage outfits without looking ridiculous.
> I´d been planning my outfit for ages. Everything was chosen and prepared- dress, hat, shoes, bag.
> Then I found the last model of the Dior Trailer Trash range I really wanted and hubby fell in love with the bag (it resembles a car!) telling me I just had to wear it for the car show.
> My chosen outfit wasn´t perfect anymore, so today I shopped in my own wardrobe, found a long forgotten dress, finally altered it to fit and embellished it a bit to be the perfect canvas for my handbag.
> 
> View attachment 4652667
> View attachment 4652668


Cool bag. I’d love to see the whole outfit!


cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you for this lovely post!
> My bag collection solely consist of pre-loved handbags and I am very happy the ones I really love turn up for sale from time to time at prices I can justify.


14 of my 23 bags were bought preloved. I love catching a great sale on a bag. And I’ve grown to appreciate buying new. I just always want to be able to recoup a good portion of what I paid if I sell. 


Rhl2987 said:


> My daughter started daycare last September or October, and we've been sick on and off since then. Seriously, it feels like she hasn't had a few days of being healthy in a row this entire time! Sometimes it's just a runny nose and sometimes it's a fever on and off, and one ear infection. The way that it is with me being around her almost all the time, I end up getting whatever she's sick with although not as bad. And my husband does too, but worse, and he's working full time. We're having a rough time over here! But whenever we're mostly well we try to get out of the house. Has anyone else had issues staying healthy this winter?
> 
> Also wondering, what are your best tips for staying on track with your purchases? I spend a lot of timing surfing around on instagram for bags, TheRealReal, Vestiaire Collective, etc. And a decent amount of time on TPF too. I know people mentioned the wishlist ideas and keeping things on there for a month before making a purchase. Do you mostly try to avoid shopping websites to not get sidetracked?


So sorry about the sicknesses. 

Regarding purchases. I tend to shop from my list. I note what I need in my wardrobe each day on Evernote so when I shop I have an idea of what I need vs what I _think_ I need. 

Staying off websites always helps. As does getting busy with real life things - work, hobbies, friends, etc.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> And...this thread is really much less active than in the past. In past years we had thousands of posts by the time we started the color showcase. This year we may not make it to a thousand.
> 
> We should think of some ideas to shake things up. Lol!


It has been less active perhaps, but this is just my third year on this thread so I can’t really say. I’ve been *trying* to really use what I have - which makes the challenges* important for me - they make me use my bags. 
I really like the end of the month tally too - though I often think “Gee Cookie - you’re TERRIBLE at this!”
I like having a place where we cheer each other on, celebrate our sales... and our purchases... 
(I have another to confess to ) I like seeing posts of the purses in action - though I know there’s another thread specifically for that - it’s fun to see what each of us is wearing. 

1) What if we did a “A Day in My Purse” - we show the purse we’re carrying, what’s in it, where it went that day, if it had an adventure (snowy day, fell off the seat (guilty), the dog slobbered on it, etc) and then what we thought of it that day. 
2) I did kinda enjoy my month of only 4 bags - I know a lot of us couldn’t do that but it was fun - what if we did just a week? 



* The Hermes SOTD thread works the same way for me - it encourages me to wear something I might have forgotten about otherwise, and makes me really look at them. This week is something with trees - do I have anything with trees on it? Oh hellz yes I do and i haven’t worn this one in a while! So I pull them out and wear them!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Cookiefiend said:


> It has been less active perhaps, but this is just my third year on this thread so I can’t really say. I’ve been *trying* to really use what I have - which makes the challenges* important for me - they make me use my bags.
> I really like the end of the month tally too - though I often think “Gee Cookie - you’re TERRIBLE at this!”
> I like having a place where we cheer each other on, celebrate our sales... and our purchases...
> (I have another to confess to ) I like seeing posts of the purses in action - though I know there’s another thread specifically for that - it’s fun to see what each of us is wearing.
> 
> 1) What if we did a “A Day in My Purse” - we show the purse we’re carrying, what’s in it, where it went that day, if it had an adventure (snowy day, fell off the seat (guilty), the dog slobbered on it, etc) and then what we thought of it that day.
> 2) I did kinda enjoy my month of only 4 bags - I know a lot of us couldn’t do that but it was fun - what if we did just a week?
> 
> 
> 
> * The Hermes SOTD thread works the same way for me - it encourages me to wear something I might have forgotten about otherwise, and makes me really look at them. This week is something with trees - do I have anything with trees on it? Oh hellz yes I do and i haven’t worn this one in a while! So I pull them out and wear them!


I have greatly slowed my pace of bag acquisition but, I haven’t been focused on just shopping my closet. And, my life has been chaotic with work and Mr. S’s illness last year. So, that’s made me much less bag focused. Plus, I’m just not loving recent bag offerings. I’m not a big logo girl so logomania just looks gauche to me.  

I like your idea of our BOTD. Today I’m in my Fendi BTW. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I’ve completely fallen out of love with this bag. It’s super functional and looks sleek -  so, it’s definitely has a place in my collection. But, I just wish super functional could also be super cute. 

To be honest, while they are all good looking, high quality premier bags, I’m just not in love with any of my 3 functional medium / large black bags (this, my YSL mono Cabas and Max Mara Whitney). If I see something better, I’d likely get it and sell one or more that I have.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Cool bag. I’d love to see the whole outfit!



This makes me nervous... here´s a pic my son took tonight. No make-up, hair not properly done, no stockings... total lack of fine tuning and taken right amidst our messy main room, but I dare show it with a filter on top... please don´t laugh!


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> My daughter started daycare last September or October, and we've been sick on and off since then. Seriously, it feels like she hasn't had a few days of being healthy in a row this entire time! Sometimes it's just a runny nose and sometimes it's a fever on and off, and one ear infection. The way that it is with me being around her almost all the time, I end up getting whatever she's sick with although not as bad. And my husband does too, but worse, and he's working full time. We're having a rough time over here! But whenever we're mostly well we try to get out of the house. Has anyone else had issues staying healthy this winter?
> 
> Also wondering, what are your best tips for staying on track with your purchases? I spend a lot of timing surfing around on instagram for bags, TheRealReal, Vestiaire Collective, etc. And a decent amount of time on TPF too. I know people mentioned the wishlist ideas and keeping things on there for a month before making a purchase. Do you mostly try to avoid shopping websites to not get sidetracked?


Having small children makes it difficult to stay healthy. Eventually you and your daughter will build up immunity and then you'll stay healthier. I had one bad cold this winter but that's all, I hope. We don't come into close contact with lots of people usually so that helps.

I've been terrible about staying on track this month! I was so good last year, then this month I can't seem to stop shopping. Most of the things I buy I can't think about for a month before purchase because by then they would be gone. I rarely buy things for full price so by the time I'm considering them, they are on sale and in limited quantity. One of the bags I bought was sold out but another tpfer found a store that still had one for me to order. TPF is bad for a ban, but I really only have myself to blame. Another bag I just bought on ebay I've been looking at for a few weeks. I think I would have bought a similar bag sooner or later as I've been looking at them for months.


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> This makes me nervous... here´s a pic my son took tonight. No make-up, hair not properly done, no stockings... total lack of fine tuning and taken right amidst our messy main room, but I dare show it with a filter on top... please don´t laugh!
> 
> View attachment 4652751


You look wonderful - what a cool bag! Have a fantastic trip to Paris!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Today was a "first": I made up an outfit around a handbag.
> We´ll be going to Paris soon to visit the Salon Retromobile- a vintage car show. Hubby loves it and while I ´m fine with seeing the cars and feeling the atmosphere the thing I like most about it is that it is an opportunity for me to wear one of my true vintage outfits without looking ridiculous.
> I´d been planning my outfit for ages. Everything was chosen and prepared- dress, hat, shoes, bag.
> Then I found the last model of the Dior Trailer Trash range I really wanted and hubby fell in love with the bag (it resembles a car!) telling me I just had to wear it for the car show.
> My chosen outfit wasn´t perfect anymore, so today I shopped in my own wardrobe, found a long forgotten dress, finally altered it to fit and embellished it a bit to be the perfect canvas for my handbag.
> 
> View attachment 4652667
> View attachment 4652668


Very cool!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> I have greatly slowed my pace of bag acquisition but, I haven’t been focused on just shopping my closet. And, my life has been chaotic with work and Mr. S’s illness last year. So, that’s made me much less bag focused. Plus, I’m just not loving recent bag offerings. I’m not a big logo girl so logomania just looks gauche to me.
> 
> I like your idea of our BOTD. Today I’m in my Fendi BTW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4652710
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve completely fallen out of love with this bag. It’s super functional and looks sleek -  so, it’s definitely has a place in my collection. But, I just wish super functional could also be super cute.
> 
> To be honest, while they are all good looking, high quality premier bags, I’m just not in love with any of my 3 functional medium / large black bags (this, my YSL mono Cabas and Max Mara Whitney). If I see something better, I’d likely get it and sell one or more that I have.


I get it - compared to many of your bags and esp your most recent purchases - the Fendi is kinda plain maybe. But - it’s super functional, and something you need because sometimes you need to be under the radar. I like under the radar bags. The Fendi is still a premier bag - just not adorably cute. I will try to remember to post my favorite medium bags, but y’all have seen them many times - the Kelly, Just Campagne Confort 1 and the Ferragamo Studio. 
There was no BOTD for me today - I thought I had a massage scheduled so just carried my phone and a card case... turns out it’s next Tuesday (yesterday I went to a dentist appointment that’s not until Monday - distracted much?) so I just went home and did laundry. < facepalm >


cowgirlsboots said:


> This makes me nervous... here´s a pic my son took tonight. No make-up, hair not properly done, no stockings... total lack of fine tuning and taken right amidst our messy main room, but I dare show it with a filter on top... please don´t laugh!
> 
> View attachment 4652751


You look tres chic! 


whateve said:


> Having small children makes it difficult to stay healthy. Eventually you and your daughter will build up immunity and then you'll stay healthier. I had one bad cold this winter but that's all, I hope. We don't come into close contact with lots of people usually so that helps.
> 
> I've been terrible about staying on track this month! I was so good last year, then this month I can't seem to stop shopping. Most of the things I buy I can't think about for a month before purchase because by then they would be gone. I rarely buy things for full price so by the time I'm considering them, they are on sale and in limited quantity. One of the bags I bought was sold out but another tpfer found a store that still had one for me to order. TPF is bad for a ban, but I really only have myself to blame. Another bag I just bought on ebay I've been looking at for a few weeks. I think I would have bought a similar bag sooner or later as I've been looking at them for months.


TPF is terrible for a ban! While I haven’t been super good, what I have bought I either really wanted (long search) or really needed... except for the 2 scarves - I don’t *need* any scarves!


----------



## Katinahat

Sparkletastic said:


> For the past few years, we’ve done a bag by color showcase in the spring and a bag by brand showcase in the fall. I’m thinking that we’re a little weary of it as participation has dwindled over time. Yes? No?
> 
> Perhaps we do something different this year?  Ideas? Suggestions?
> 
> Meanwhile. Let’s do some challenges in February. Pick the one(s) that work for you.  I’ll repost these again on Feb 1.
> 
> *FEBRUARY PURSE CHALLENGES*
> 1) Valentine’s Day / Month of Love challenge - wear all your red and / or pink bags at least 1x in Feb.
> 2) Winter Wonderland - Make sure your heartiest bags get a workout before warmer weather comes. Pick your 3 bags best suited for cold or inclement weather and wear them each 2x in Feb.
> 3) Sentimental Journey - Select the two bags that have the most meaning to you in your collection. Wear each of them twice this month and share your special stories with us.
> 
> As always, photos are welcome but not required!
> 
> I’m going to do #1.  I love red and pink colored bags the most (I have 4). Yet for some odd reason I wear them the least.  I need to get my babies out and about.



Thanks for these great challenges. I don’t own any red bags. Red isn’t really a colour I wear so none of my coats really suit a red bag but I’ve found myself looking at a few recently. Plus other colours like orange etc. Pink on the other hand I love so I have 3 pink bags! However, I tend to use them mostly as summer bags. 

Therefore, I’m going for challenge 2 myself to see how many times I can wear my winter suites styles. My Mulberry Tessie Hobo in oxblood is a great winter casual day bag. 

So far I’ve carried 8 different bags in January including my heavier styles.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Cookiefiend said:


> I get it - compared to many of your bags and esp your most recent purchases - the Fendi is kinda plain maybe. But -* it’s super functional, and something you need because sometimes you need to be under the radar.* I like under the radar bags. The Fendi is still a premier bag - just not adorably cute. I will try to remember to post my favorite medium bags, but y’all have seen them many times - the Kelly, Just Campagne Confort 1 and the Ferragamo Studio.
> There was no BOTD for me today - I thought I had a massage scheduled so just carried my phone and a card case... turns out it’s next Tuesday (yesterday I went to a dentist appointment that’s not until Monday - distracted much?) so I just went home and did laundry. < facepalm >
> 
> You look tres chic!
> 
> TPF is terrible for a ban! While I haven’t been super good, what I have bought I either really wanted (long search) or really needed... except for the 2 scarves - I don’t *need* any scarves!


Yes, exactly. But, it’s just not...fun. Lol! And, I want to love my YSL Mono Cabas but I bought it to be low key at work. It’s good for that but, leaves me...meh.

I “need” a great black medium bag that makes my heart sing. Maybe I should pull the trigger on a C classic single flap jumbo. But, something has stopped me. Is it bad that I’m kinda used to Chanel after owning several - so I want something a bit more interesting?  Maybe Lady Dior? Not sure that will wow me either. I want something that feels fresh to me.  We’ll see.

The YSL camera bag was a great add. It took the pressure of my LV LockMe II BB and it is so functional that it’s hard to leave at home. I need a med bag like that. A “disrupter” in my collection that makes me excited to carry it but is also super functional. (But, unlike the YSL camera, it needs to be the same level of quality as the rest of my bags.)

I’m open to all suggestions.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> You look wonderful - what a cool bag! Have a fantastic trip to Paris!


Thank-you!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> Yes, exactly. But, it’s just not...fun. Lol! And, I want to love my YSL Mono Cabas but I bought it to be low key at work. It’s good for that but, leaves me...meh.
> 
> I “need” a great black medium bag that makes my heart sing. Maybe I should pull the trigger on a C classic single flap jumbo. But, something has stopped me. Is it bad that I’m kinda used to Chanel after owning several - so I want something a bit more interesting?  Maybe Lady Dior? Not sure that will wow me either. I want something that feels fresh to me.  We’ll see.
> 
> The YSL camera bag was a great add. It took the pressure of my LV LockMe II BB and it is so functional that it’s hard to leave at home. I need a med bag like that. A “disrupter” in my collection that makes me excited to carry it but is also super functional. (But, unlike the YSL camera, it needs to be the same level of quality as the rest of my bags.)
> 
> I’m open to all suggestions.


I want to love the Lady Dior - but after checking them out in Chicago? I’m just not sure. I would definitely say get the newer style with the flap opening, over the zipper, dragging my hand though the zipper opening would drive me nuts. (Remember Mr Cookie not liking the Alma in the disastrous LV experience because the opening was too small and the zipper would scratch? Umm humm - does that man know me or what?) Anywhoo - I’ll keep thinking!


----------



## keodi

cowgirlsboots said:


> Today was a "first": I made up an outfit around a handbag.
> We´ll be going to Paris soon to visit the Salon Retromobile- a vintage car show. Hubby loves it and while I ´m fine with seeing the cars and feeling the atmosphere the thing I like most about it is that it is an opportunity for me to wear one of my true vintage outfits without looking ridiculous.
> I´d been planning my outfit for ages. Everything was chosen and prepared- dress, hat, shoes, bag.
> Then I found the last model of the Dior Trailer Trash range I really wanted and hubby fell in love with the bag (it resembles a car!) telling me I just had to wear it for the car show.
> My chosen outfit wasn´t perfect anymore, so today I shopped in my own wardrobe, found a long forgotten dress, finally altered it to fit and embellished it a bit to be the perfect canvas for my handbag.
> 
> View attachment 4652667
> View attachment 4652668


I love the bag! very cool!


cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you for this lovely post!
> *My bag collection solely consist of pre-loved handbags* and I am very happy the ones I really love turn up for sale from time to time at prices I can justify.


Same, all of my handbags are pre-loved. The only bag I will buy new later this year is the Hermes Evelyne and thats because its cheaper to buy new than pre-loved.


Rhl2987 said:


> My daughter started daycare last September or October, and we've been sick on and off since then. Seriously, it feels like she hasn't had a few days of being healthy in a row this entire time! Sometimes it's just a runny nose and sometimes it's a fever on and off, and one ear infection. The way that it is with me being around her almost all the time, I end up getting whatever she's sick with although not as bad. And my husband does too, but worse, and he's working full time. We're having a rough time over here! But whenever we're mostly well we try to get out of the house. Has anyone else had issues staying healthy this winter?
> 
> Also wondering, what are your best tips for staying on track with your purchases? I spend a lot of timing surfing around on instagram for bags, TheRealReal, Vestiaire Collective, etc. And a decent amount of time on TPF too. I know people mentioned the wishlist ideas and keeping things on there for a month before making a purchase. Do you mostly try to avoid shopping websites to not get sidetracked?


I'm sorry to hear of the illness struggles, I hope it gets better soon. I don't avoid shopping sites but If I come across something that wasn't planned, I'll add it to my wishlist, and wait a month. Most of the time I forget about said item.


Cookiefiend said:


> It has been less active perhaps, but this is just my third year on this thread so I can’t really say. I’ve been *trying* to really use what I have - which makes the challenges* important for me - they make me use my bags.
> I really like the end of the month tally too - though I often think “Gee Cookie - you’re TERRIBLE at this!”
> I like having a place where we cheer each other on, celebrate our sales... and our purchases...
> (I have another to confess to ) I like seeing posts of the purses in action - though I know there’s another thread specifically for that - it’s fun to see what each of us is wearing.
> 
> 1) What if we did a “A Day in My Purse” - we show the purse we’re carrying, what’s in it, where it went that day, if it had an adventure (snowy day, fell off the seat (guilty), the dog slobbered on it, etc) and then what we thought of it that day.
> 2) I did kinda enjoy my month of only 4 bags - I know a lot of us couldn’t do that but it was fun - what if we did just a week?
> 
> 
> 
> * The Hermes SOTD thread works the same way for me - it encourages me to wear something I might have forgotten about otherwise, and makes me really look at them. This week is something with trees - do I have anything with trees on it? Oh hellz yes I do and i haven’t worn this one in a while! So I pull them out and wear them!


Great ideas! I like the purse of the day! I like the Hermes scarf of the day thread too, it gives me fresh ideas on how to wear my scarves.


cowgirlsboots said:


> This makes me nervous... here´s a pic my son took tonight. No make-up, hair not properly done, no stockings... total lack of fine tuning and taken right amidst our messy main room, but I dare show it with a filter on top... please don´t laugh!
> 
> View attachment 4652751


You look fantastic!


Sparkletastic said:


> Yes, exactly. But, it’s just not...fun. Lol! And, I want to love my YSL Mono Cabas but I bought it to be low key at work. It’s good for that but, leaves me...meh.
> 
> I “need” a great black medium bag that makes my heart sing. Maybe I should pull the trigger on a C classic single flap jumbo. But, something has stopped me. Is it bad that I’m kinda used to Chanel after owning several - so I want something a bit more interesting?  Maybe Lady Dior? Not sure that will wow me either. *I want something that feels fresh to me.  We’ll see.*
> 
> The YSL camera bag was a great add. It took the pressure of my LV LockMe II BB and it is so functional that it’s hard to leave at home. I need a med bag like that. A “disrupter” in my collection that makes me excited to carry it but is also super functional. (But, unlike the YSL camera, it needs to be the same level of quality as the rest of my bags.)
> 
> I’m open to all suggestions.


I can't wait to see what you end up with!


----------



## whateve

About half of my purses, excluding vintage, were bought from a retail store or outlet. I can only think of two that I paid full retail for.


----------



## essiedub

Ok check this out! Woohoo! 
I am changing my bag (for the evening as we are headed to dinner at MIL) Switching from my Neverfull to the Lady Dior!  Sorry DH,..won’t be carrying your leftovers


----------



## baghabitz34

Sparkletastic said:


> For the past few years, we’ve done a bag by color showcase in the spring and a bag by brand showcase in the fall. I’m thinking that we’re a little weary of it as participation has dwindled over time. Yes? No?
> 
> Perhaps we do something different this year?  Ideas? Suggestions?
> 
> Meanwhile. Let’s do some challenges in February. Pick the one(s) that work for you.  I’ll repost these again on Feb 1.
> 
> *FEBRUARY PURSE CHALLENGES*
> 1) Valentine’s Day / Month of Love challenge - wear all your red and / or pink bags at least 1x in Feb.
> 2) Winter Wonderland - Make sure your heartiest bags get a workout before warmer weather comes. Pick your 3 bags best suited for cold or inclement weather and wear them each 2x in Feb.
> 3) Sentimental Journey - Select the two bags that have the most meaning to you in your collection. Wear each of them twice this month and share your special stories with us.
> 
> As always, photos are welcome but not required!
> 
> I’m going to do #1.  I love red and pink colored bags the most (I have 4). Yet for some odd reason I wear them the least.  I need to get my babies out and about.


I’ll do #1. It will motivate me to use my red bags more.


----------



## baghabitz34

Cookiefiend said:


> It has been less active perhaps, but this is just my third year on this thread so I can’t really say. I’ve been *trying* to really use what I have - which makes the challenges* important for me - they make me use my bags.
> I really like the end of the month tally too - though I often think “Gee Cookie - you’re TERRIBLE at this!”
> I like having a place where we cheer each other on, celebrate our sales... and our purchases...
> (I have another to confess to ) I like seeing posts of the purses in action - though I know there’s another thread specifically for that - it’s fun to see what each of us is wearing.
> 
> 1) What if we did a “A Day in My Purse” - we show the purse we’re carrying, what’s in it, where it went that day, if it had an adventure (snowy day, fell off the seat (guilty), the dog slobbered on it, etc) and then what we thought of it that day.
> 2) I did kinda enjoy my month of only 4 bags - I know a lot of us couldn’t do that but it was fun - what if we did just a week?
> 
> 
> 
> * The Hermes SOTD thread works the same way for me - it encourages me to wear something I might have forgotten about otherwise, and makes me really look at them. This week is something with trees - do I have anything with trees on it? Oh hellz yes I do and i haven’t worn this one in a while! So I pull them out and wear them!


I like that - A Day in My Purse idea.


----------



## inkfade

I also second the "A Day in my Purse" idea!


----------



## essiedub

Cookiefiend said:


> ) I like seeing posts of the purses in action - though I know there’s another thread specifically for that - it’s fun to see what each of us is wearing.
> 
> 1) What if we did a “*A Day in My Purse” *- we show the purse we’re carrying, what’s in it, where it went that day, if it had an adventure (snowy day, fell off the seat (guilty), the dog slobbered on it, etc) and then what we thought of it that day.
> !



I like this!  I will stay in my Lady Dior tomorrow and see what adventures she will have. I do know that I’m dropping car off for service.


----------



## sexycombover

cowgirlsboots said:


> Oh, I wished... I´ve been looking at preloved Dyonisus bags for a while (I´ve never ever bought a brand new designer bag in my whole life! Going into a boutique alone scares me...I always fear they´d ask me to leave) but the current prices are still far too high for me. I can´t justify to spend more than 1000 Euro on a handbag. That´s just not me. But I´ll keep hunting! I once saw a lady in some restaurant with her stunning big Dionysus on the table next to her. Being a coward I didn´t go and ask for a closer look at it.


If you are patient, I'm sure you will run across the right deal for you. I just bought a celine bag which I never thought would be possible since I'd never spend over $700 on a bag. But she arrived today, is authentic and gorgeous. Way better condition than expected. 


I've been terrible with shopping my closet so far, but great with the one in one out and keeping within my budget (still haven't touched my $700 net new spend).


----------



## Sparkletastic

Cookiefiend said:


> I want to love the Lady Dior - but after checking them out in Chicago? I’m just not sure. I would definitely say get the newer style with the flap opening, over the zipper, dragging my hand though the zipper opening would drive me nuts. (Remember Mr Cookie not liking the Alma in the disastrous LV experience because the opening was too small and the zipper would scratch? Umm humm - does that man know me or what?) Anywhoo - I’ll keep thinking!


Lady Dior has had the same issues for me as the Dionysus did. I loved them but couldn’t find the right color / material to pounce. add to that they zipper issue and I’ve been on the sidelines. I like the new flap but don’t like the thicker strap which I think comes with that version. So, it’s an admire but hold for me right now. 


whateve said:


> About half of my purses, excluding vintage, were bought from a retail store or outlet. I can only think of two that I paid full retail for.


Mr. S has no problem paying full price for bags which still sometimes makes me want to jump out a window.  But, he’s made a good point that if the bag in question is limited edition or one I’ll hold for a long time, it’s worth it.

I just....sigh....ugh. I can’t quite shed my midwestern thrifty roots. Lol! I personally have only bought 2 bags full price. All the rest were gifts from DH.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Thanks for these great challenges. I don’t own any red bags. Red isn’t really a colour I wear so none of my coats really suit a red bag but I’ve found myself looking at a few recently. Plus other colours like orange etc. Pink on the other hand I love so I have 3 pink bags! However, I tend to use them mostly as summer bags.
> 
> Therefore, I’m going for challenge 2 myself to see how many times I can wear my winter suites styles. My Mulberry Tessie Hobo in oxblood is a great winter casual day bag.
> 
> So far I’ve carried 8 different bags in January including my heavier styles.


I don't have red bags either and my one pink is also a summer bag. I do have one red backpack but that is at the consignment shop.


----------



## doni

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´d been planning my outfit for ages. Everything was chosen and prepared- dress, hat, shoes, bag.
> Then I found the last model of the Dior Trailer Trash range I really wanted and hubby fell in love with the bag (it resembles a car!) telling me I just had to wear it for the car show.
> My chosen outfit wasn´t perfect anymore, so today I shopped in my own wardrobe, found a long forgotten dress, finally altered it to fit and embellished it a bit to be the perfect canvas for my handbag.
> 
> View attachment 4652667
> View attachment 4652668



Love your vintage treasure and your whole look!



Rhl2987 said:


> My daughter started daycare last September or October, and we've been sick on and off since then. Seriously, it feels like she hasn't had a few days of being healthy in a row this entire time!
> 
> Also wondering, what are your best tips for staying on track with your purchases? I spend a lot of timing surfing around on instagram for bags, TheRealReal, Vestiaire Collective, etc. And a decent amount of time on TPF too. I know people mentioned the wishlist ideas and keeping things on there for a month before making a purchase. Do you mostly try to avoid shopping websites to not get sidetracked?



The first year of your first's daycare is a constant discovery of illnesses you never thought you'd catch... Brace yourself and pray for Summer.

I am very good at delaying online purchases. I put something in the wish list, and if I am not thinking about it a few weeks down the road that's it. It does work, but you have to accept things being sold out. Occasionally, if I think something is going to go soon I would buy it, you can always send it back although I rather save the hassle.

In shops, the other day the SA in one of my usual multibrand boutiques was laughing to a friend that she never expects me to buy something the day I try it, that I always have to sleep over it. So I guess I also do the same thing.

My weakness is shopping while travelling, if I get into a shop, and the SA is good, I can fall for impulse buying.



Sparkletastic said:


> I like your idea of our BOTD. Today I’m in my Fendi BTW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4652710
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve completely fallen out of love with this bag. It’s super functional and looks sleek -  so, it’s definitely has a place in my collection. But, I just wish super functional could also be super cute..



Nice bag and I love the suculents in the background!


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> It has been less active perhaps, but this is just my third year on this thread so I can’t really say. I’ve been *trying* to really use what I have - which makes the challenges* important for me - they make me use my bags.
> I really like the end of the month tally too - though I often think “Gee Cookie - you’re TERRIBLE at this!”
> I like having a place where we cheer each other on, celebrate our sales... and our purchases...
> (I have another to confess to ) I like seeing posts of the purses in action - though I know there’s another thread specifically for that - it’s fun to see what each of us is wearing.
> 
> 1) What if we did a “A Day in My Purse” - we show the purse we’re carrying, what’s in it, where it went that day, if it had an adventure (snowy day, fell off the seat (guilty), the dog slobbered on it, etc) and then what we thought of it that day.
> 2) I did kinda enjoy my month of only 4 bags - I know a lot of us couldn’t do that but it was fun - what if we did just a week?
> 
> 
> 
> * The Hermes SOTD thread works the same way for me - it encourages me to wear something I might have forgotten about otherwise, and makes me really look at them. This week is something with trees - do I have anything with trees on it? Oh hellz yes I do and i haven’t worn this one in a while! So I pull them out and wear them!


same here. i really enjoy this thread, including the side tracks! I like hearing how others curb spending, I like seeing bags I don't know anything about, I like sharing goals. I like all the eye candy in threads like Your Hermes in Action, but I feel like we are real people here, LOL.


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> This makes me nervous... here´s a pic my son took tonight. No make-up, hair not properly done, no stockings... total lack of fine tuning and taken right amidst our messy main room, but I dare show it with a filter on top... please don´t laugh!
> 
> View attachment 4652751


Cool look. Focus on the bag, with just a bit of fun fur. Not overdone. Good job!


----------



## doni

So I feel very ashamed. January is not over, and I have yet to fix a budget starting February, and I have already bought a bag...
I seem to have spent the last year or so reassessing my handbag needs, and really, it is about time this exercise stops.

I was considering purchasing an Hermes maxi Double Sens in sikkim from a PF member. This bag (which is quite rare) has been in my radar for a while. The standard 45 DS didn't work for me: too heavy and kept slipping off my shoulder. I feel I am constantly on the lookout for a simple and capacious tote that has the functionality of the LV Neverfull but  is very much not the LV Neverfull. I have tried so many to no avail. So this seemed to make sense.
So as I was thinking of this I visited Loewe's flagship in Madrid to look at some shoes but ended up trying the new all leather Cushion Tote and buying it on the spot, which is very unlike me. I do think it has the potential of being the Neverfull-substitute I am seeking. We'll see.

Now I have to consider which bag needs to go, because one definitely will...


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> And...this thread is really much less active than in the past. In past years we had thousands of posts by the time we started the color showcase. This year we may not make it to a thousand.
> 
> We should think of some ideas to shake things up. Lol!


I’ve been much busier at work since middle of last year.  I didn’t share it then, but I got promoted!  So more responsibility.  And a little less time for bags and tpf.  But still managed some purchases. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Today was a "first": I made up an outfit around a handbag.
> We´ll be going to Paris soon to visit the Salon Retromobile- a vintage car show. Hubby loves it and while I ´m fine with seeing the cars and feeling the atmosphere the thing I like most about it is that it is an opportunity for me to wear one of my true vintage outfits without looking ridiculous.
> I´d been planning my outfit for ages. Everything was chosen and prepared- dress, hat, shoes, bag.
> Then I found the last model of the Dior Trailer Trash range I really wanted and hubby fell in love with the bag (it resembles a car!) telling me I just had to wear it for the car show.
> My chosen outfit wasn´t perfect anymore, so today I shopped in my own wardrobe, found a long forgotten dress, finally altered it to fit and embellished it a bit to be the perfect canvas for my handbag.
> 
> View attachment 4652667
> View attachment 4652668


Cute bag!


Rhl2987 said:


> My daughter started daycare last September or October, and we've been sick on and off since then. Seriously, it feels like she hasn't had a few days of being healthy in a row this entire time! Sometimes it's just a runny nose and sometimes it's a fever on and off, and one ear infection. The way that it is with me being around her almost all the time, I end up getting whatever she's sick with although not as bad. And my husband does too, but worse, and he's working full time. We're having a rough time over here! But whenever we're mostly well we try to get out of the house. Has anyone else had issues staying healthy this winter?
> 
> Also wondering, what are your best tips for staying on track with your purchases? I spend a lot of timing surfing around on instagram for bags, TheRealReal, Vestiaire Collective, etc. And a decent amount of time on TPF too. I know people mentioned the wishlist ideas and keeping things on there for a month before making a purchase. Do you mostly try to avoid shopping websites to not get sidetracked?


Wishing you and your family good health!


Cookiefiend said:


> It has been less active perhaps, but this is just my third year on this thread so I can’t really say. I’ve been *trying* to really use what I have - which makes the challenges* important for me - they make me use my bags.
> I really like the end of the month tally too - though I often think “Gee Cookie - you’re TERRIBLE at this!”
> I like having a place where we cheer each other on, celebrate our sales... and our purchases...
> (I have another to confess to ) I like seeing posts of the purses in action - though I know there’s another thread specifically for that - it’s fun to see what each of us is wearing.
> 
> 1) What if we did a “A Day in My Purse” - we show the purse we’re carrying, what’s in it, where it went that day, if it had an adventure (snowy day, fell off the seat (guilty), the dog slobbered on it, etc) and then what we thought of it that day.
> 2) I did kinda enjoy my month of only 4 bags - I know a lot of us couldn’t do that but it was fun - what if we did just a week?
> 
> 
> 
> * The Hermes SOTD thread works the same way for me - it encourages me to wear something I might have forgotten about otherwise, and makes me really look at them. This week is something with trees - do I have anything with trees on it? Oh hellz yes I do and i haven’t worn this one in a while! So I pull them out and wear them!


I like A Day in My Purse! 


Sparkletastic said:


> I have greatly slowed my pace of bag acquisition but, I haven’t been focused on just shopping my closet. And, my life has been chaotic with work and Mr. S’s illness last year. So, that’s made me much less bag focused. Plus, I’m just not loving recent bag offerings. I’m not a big logo girl so logomania just looks gauche to me.
> 
> I like your idea of our BOTD. Today I’m in my Fendi BTW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4652710
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve completely fallen out of love with this bag. It’s super functional and looks sleek -  so, it’s definitely has a place in my collection. But, I just wish super functional could also be super cute.
> 
> To be honest, while they are all good looking, high quality premier bags, I’m just not in love with any of my 3 functional medium / large black bags (this, my YSL mono Cabas and Max Mara Whitney). If I see something better, I’d likely get it and sell one or more that I have.


Oh no, sad to hear you’re not in love with this Fendi!! You had a great review for it in the past.


----------



## msd_bags

doni said:


> So I feel very ashamed. January is not over, and I have yet to fix a budget starting February, and I have already bought a bag...
> I seem to have spent the last year or so reassessing my handbag needs, and really, it is about time this exercise stops.
> 
> I was considering purchasing an Hermes maxi Double Sens in sikkim from a PF member. This bag (which is quite rare) has been in my radar for a while. The standard 45 DS didn't work for me: too heavy and kept slipping off my shoulder. I feel I am constantly on the lookout for a simple and capacious tote that has the functionality of the LV Neverfull but  is very much not the LV Neverfull. I have tried so many to no avail. So this seemed to make sense.
> So as I was thinking of this I visited Loewe's flagship in Madrid to look at some shoes but ended up trying the new all leather Cushion Tote and buying it on the spot, which is very unlike me. I do think it has the potential of being the Neverfull-substitute I am seeking. We'll see.
> 
> Now I have to consider which bag needs to go, because one definitely will...


Hope this tote works well for you!! I want a Loewe at some point.


----------



## FizzyWater

msd_bags said:


> I’ve been much busier at work since middle of last year.  I didn’t share it then, but I got promoted!  So more responsibility.  And a little less time for bags and tpf.  But still managed some purchases.



Belated congratulations!


----------



## msd_bags

FizzyWater said:


> Belated congratulations!


Thanks!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

sexycombover said:


> If you are patient, I'm sure you will run across the right deal for you. I just bought a celine bag which I never thought would be possible since I'd never spend over $700 on a bag. But she arrived today, is authentic and gorgeous. Way better condition than expected.
> 
> 
> I've been terrible with shopping my closet so far, but great with the one in one out and keeping within my budget (still haven't touched my $700 net new spend).



Aww, that´s a beautiful bag! Congratulations! I fully understand you are still nervous about using it. I´d be the same. Always scared to ruin a handbag. 

My closet (or endless boxes, suitcases and other storing places) almost always manage to surprise me and I always -and this should be spelled with a capital A- should go wardrobe shopping before buying anything new. Feeling nervous about wrecking items I far too often put them away "for an occasion" and forget about them. 

You are right: patience is the key to great bargains. I´ll keep sitting in the (inter)net like a giant bag-loving spider and wait for my bargains to turn up.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

doni said:


> Love your vintage treasure and your whole look!



Thank-you! And a big thank-you to everyone for the lovely comments! 

As always today I´m questioning the look, again, but this will go away. The dress needs steaming and the styling some effort. 

The Trailer Trash bags are a big passion of mine. They speak to me! I feel them!
Here´s my range, which I think is complete for me now as I don´t care for the tote model and think the smallish saddle style bag wouldn´t be of any use to me. Better not even start thinking about all the lovely SLGs....


----------



## cowgirlsboots

momasaurus said:


> Cool look. Focus on the bag, with just a bit of fun fur. Not overdone. Good job!



Thank-you! This was the idea behind the outfit.
The fur is the real thing, though... found in one of my boxes of furs people gave to me to play with (it must have been taken from some expensive wool coat) obviously waiting for exactly this dress. I love it when components find each other.


----------



## essiedub

doni said:


> So I feel very ashamed. January is not over, and I have yet to fix a budget starting February, and I have already bought a bag...
> I seem to have spent the last year or so reassessing my handbag needs, and really, it is about time this exercise stops.
> 
> I was considering purchasing an Hermes maxi Double Sens in sikkim from a PF member. This bag (which is quite rare) has been in my radar for a while. The standard 45 DS didn't work for me: too heavy and kept slipping off my shoulder. I feel I am constantly on the lookout for a simple and capacious tote that has the functionality of the LV Neverfull but  is very much not the LV Neverfull. I have tried so many to no avail. So this seemed to make sense.
> So as I was thinking of this I visited Loewe's flagship in Madrid to look at some shoes but ended up trying the new all leather Cushion Tote and buying it on the spot, which is very unlike me. I do think it has the potential of being the Neverfull-substitute I am seeking. We'll see.
> 
> Now I have to consider which bag needs to go, because one definitely will...


Ooh...Won’t you post your new Loewe? ..bonus pints as an action shot!


----------



## sexycombover

cowgirlsboots said:


> Aww, that´s a beautiful bag! Congratulations! I fully understand you are still nervous about using it. I´d be the same. Always scared to ruin a handbag.
> 
> My closet (or endless boxes, suitcases and other storing places) almost always manage to surprise me and I always -and this should be spelled with a capital A- should go wardrobe shopping before buying anything new. Feeling nervous about wrecking items I far too often put them away "for an occasion" and forget about them.
> 
> You are right: patience is the key to great bargains. I´ll keep sitting in the (inter)net like a giant bag-loving spider and wait for my bargains to turn up.



On the contrary,  I got this bag for cheaper than some contemporary designer bags I own! So I will use it as frequently as I can with no fear, which is what I was trying to get at with your patience. I waited and stuck to my principles of not spending more than $700 on a bag and I found a celine for less than that, which is pretty much unheard of. And I am confident in its authenticity.


Oh I like the colour challenge, although I dont have a big range of colours in my collection. I will try to participate.


----------



## Mulberrygal

essiedub said:


> I’ll post in color weeks...just cuz it’ll get me too at least look at some of my shelf decor and then pull them out for use. I need all the help and encouragement possible...because...
> 
> Confession time: I have been carrying my LV neverfull pretty much nonstop ...after all the bag acquisitions, totes are my thing. And this one is light. I  like to be able to carry it ALL in one bag.  I was loving my Dior Panarea tote but this size is even more accommodating. Grr...What am I going to do?  I feel stupid, to be honest. So many bags but I love them..just don’t use them Just wait..you’ll see


[/QUOTE]


Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve seen this bag a few times on tPF but finally googled how it’s worn. I thought it was carried by the side “handles”. Lol!
> Don’t feel stupid. Most of us have been there. You buy bags you think are beautiful or feel you “should” have. Then life happens and you realize you want and need bags with a totally different function or use.   When this happened to me I just had to gut it out and sell a ton of bags, try some others, sell them and finally get to this current collection that works for me. And, I still just mentioned that I need some larger, more practical bags.
> 
> I don’t know your life stage but, if you are younger with children, you may find you need larger bags now but will use your smaller bags later. That’s what happened with me. When I stopped having to schlep _our_ lives in _my_ bag, my bag needs changed.  If this is a possibility, perhaps you keep some bags you aren’t using as much now for when that transition happens.
> 
> Whatever you decide, it will be fun to hear about / see you play with your collection!



Yes I can definitely relate to this. My bag collection has changed so much over the years. I've Lusted after bags so often and then when I get them they sit on the shelf for all sorts of different reasons,

My last big change came a couple of years ago when I gave up work (or work gave up me ) and it seemed more than half of my bags became redundant. The collection that I felt I had finally got right. It's a funny thing that we prepare for retirement but don't consider winding down our bags at the same time.

I seem to have tried to change my collection too quickly and most of my bags don't feeel quite right. There are also some I got rid off and I shouldn't have............this has left a bad taste and  I'm now hanging  onto some bags  just because I may have sellers regret 

I know I want less bags, a small manageable collection, the majority of which I'd like to carry regularly but I'm left with a muddled little lot that doesn't feel right  I need to have fun with it.



Sparkletastic said:


> *COLOR WEEK BAG SHOWCASE! *
> 
> • New color weeks start each Sunday.
> • Don’t jump ahead but, if you miss a week you can show your bags “late”.
> • Show bags individually or in a group.
> • You do NOT have to wear the bags that week.
> • For added fun, show pictures from previous years (2016-2019) or even just one photo from when you started your collection to demonstrate how you have curated it over time. Yes
> 
> Week of:
> Feb. 16: Red (including burgundy_)_
> Feb. 23:  Orange & Yellow
> Mar 1: Green
> Mar 8: Blue & Indigo (including turquoise & teal)
> Mar. 15: Violet (including purple & pink)
> Mar. 22: Black
> Mar. 29: Gray
> Apr. 5: White & Cream
> Apr. 12 Brown & Tan
> Apr. 19: Metallic
> Apr. 26: Jeweled and all other embellished
> May 3: Multicolored
> 
> _Two handy ways to find past photos:_
> 
> _1) Go back to the old years’ shopping your closet threads and search through posts to find yours:_
> 
> _• 2016 photos start with post #3569
> • 2017 photos start with post #4476
> • 2018 photos start with post #3237
> • 2019 photos start with post #2683_
> 
> _2) Do a search using the forum’s search function. Click on the looking glass in the upper right hand corner. It will bring up a search box. Enter your search terms for a bag or for a phrase posted by you with your user name and it will pull up entries that match._



I'm looking forward to this but how does it fit with the February challenge. We can still start that at the beginning of February?


----------



## Mulberrygal

Rhl2987 said:


> Finally got around to switching out bags!





Rhl2987 said:


> Thank you! Small but I don't carry much. I've only used it a few times now but the strap length is perfect crossbody for me.
> 
> I love the Chanel for usability. After weeks straight of use, I don't know that I'm fully in love with the design anymore but I do tend to fall out of love with bags quickly. It's difficult to know what I will really love for a longtime because even bags I'm beyond happy to see in the boutique (H), I don't love as much later on. This bag is smushy but I believe it's lambskin and there are goatskin versions now, so I'm not sure if those would be different? I'm not entirely sure what the leather is but I did buy it in December of last year and I think goatskin only came out this year? The chain is a lot and it annoys me a bit when it gets twisted, but I like the length of it crossbody (not as long as the mini Lindy or my other crossbody bags) and it's a really practical bag for me. For some reason I don't baby it as much as my Hermes bags and I like having the top handle option to grab it, pick up the baby, and head out to the car.



Oh this C is stunning, I adore it. I tried some in store from the 19 range and adored them, they were so super squidgy and so soft. They had a white one that I wanted sooooo badly but although everything about the bag said buy me ..........I just couldn't think I'd ever find a use for it  



SakuraSakura said:


> Taking this moment to express my gratitude towards being able to find and own such beautiful items. As some of you may know, most of my handbag collection is thrifted and from consignment shops. I feel that sometimes we get caught up in the hype of stalking new pieces that we forget the ones that are sitting in our collections. As someone who strives to lead a more ethical lifestyle, I'm blessed that I have so many options in terms of thrift stores. I'm also grateful that I have plenty of opportunities to thrift.



This is such a lovely post. I think we should all stop and count our blessings sometimes. We are very, very fortunate to own such beautiful luxury items.


----------



## Cookiefiend

msd_bags said:


> I’ve been much busier at work since middle of last year.  I didn’t share it then, but I got promoted!  So more responsibility.  And a little less time for bags and tpf.  But still managed some purchases.
> 
> Cute bag!
> 
> Wishing you and your family good health!
> 
> I like A Day in My Purse!
> 
> Oh no, sad to hear you’re not in love with this Fendi!! You had a great review for it in the past.


Congratulations!!


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> Finally got around to switching out bags!


These are both stunning!


----------



## ElainePG

Mulberrygal said:


> Ha ha, I know just what you mean. It's very healthy for us to get some sea air but that seaspray doesn't do our bags any good. DH complains that he'd prefer me to use my bags rather than leave them in the cupboard..........so I'm trying to be more carefree with them. I've several older Mulbs and they cope well but I'll still worry If I took something  more costly when it's blowing a hooley
> 
> *Does your seafront suffer from high winds?* Even in summer our can be so different than 1/4 mile inland.


Yes, we can get high winds and also very big waves. Especially in the wintertime. Fun to photograph! But as you say, not good for a high-end handbag. That's when I pull out my MbMJ Natasha. It's a nice bag, but I've had it for so many years that it's getting a bit long in the tooth and I've relegated it to "carefree" status. It's a good bag for long walks, because it weighs very little and I carry it cross body.

btw, this photo is deceptive; I took it a few years ago, when I had just reconditioned the bag. It looks a lot schloompier now!


----------



## ElainePG

Mulberrygal said:


> I am similiar and after allowing for all essentials I try to budget for what I think are all eventualities for clothes, shoes, toiletries, cosmetics, holidays, going out, birthdays, Xmas and set reasonable limits on each category using a spreadsheet to analysis. I sometimes move the balances around but if there is money left in any accounts it just gets carried over. I'll also adjust yearly according to what I've spent in previous years.
> This year after losing my job three years ago (loving the life of leisure/NEVER going back ) I am doing a "no spend year" I've enlisted the help of friends and family and joined several FB groups to keep me on the straight and narrow.
> 
> So this year my plan is to spend zilch on luxuries and non essentials other than holidays these are our treats and also gifts to each other for birthdays and Xmas. I still love my bags but I'll shop within my current bags collection, so until I sell a bag I am not allowed another. I have three bags that I've sent to consignment. I have more than enough clothes, last year I successfully "shopped my wardrobe" all year (not shoes) and this year I will continue but no shoes allowed.........so far so good. I haven't slipped up as yet although I was so tempted to update my iPhone and I also wanted some AirPods .......but I don't need them and I'm going to resist temptation.I can't falter in the first month
> I also started the year with shop my own freezer and cupboards, which has been great fun using everything  up, making up some very different meals and finally clearing all of it out before I went on holiday.
> 
> When I get home I'd like to commit more to doing some housework though and selling of a few more unwanted family treasures. I still need to downsize and move things on.........minimalism is in sight


These are such impressive goals. Best of luck to you!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Color weeks are fun!


Ditto.


----------



## Sparkletastic

doni said:


> Love your vintage treasure and your whole look!
> 
> 
> 
> The first year of your first's daycare is a constant discovery of illnesses you never thought you'd catch... Brace yourself and pray for Summer.
> 
> I am very good at delaying online purchases. I put something in the wish list, and if I am not thinking about it a few weeks down the road that's it. It does work, but you have to accept things being sold out. Occasionally, if I think something is going to go soon I would buy it, you can always send it back although I rather save the hassle.
> 
> In shops, the other day the SA in one of my usual multibrand boutiques was laughing to a friend that she never expects me to buy something the day I try it, that I always have to sleep over it. So I guess I also do the same thing.
> 
> My weakness is shopping while travelling, if I get into a shop, and the SA is good, I can fall for impulse buying.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice bag and I love the suculents in the background!


When I travel, three rules go out of the window: 1) I never exercise 2) I always eat foods I wouldn’t in “regular life” (like pastas and sugary sweets), and 3) I will buy pretty things that have (IMO) highway robbery pricing.   We call it vacation brain and have stopped trying to fight it. We just plan for it by 1) making sure we are solid on our workouts before and after the trip 2) eating super healthfully before and after the trip _and both of those are a pain to get back to after ugh _and 3) budget for the buying foolishness that invariably will happen. _that eliminates the pain of a facing a ruined budget after and allows us to enjoy what with bought without guilt. _I don’t know why vacation brain happens. But, it’s real. So, don’t feel too bad. 


doni said:


> So I feel very ashamed. January is not over, and I have yet to fix a budget starting February, and I have already bought a bag...
> I seem to have spent the last year or so reassessing my handbag needs, and really, it is about time this exercise stops.
> 
> I was considering purchasing an Hermes maxi Double Sens in sikkim from a PF member. This bag (which is quite rare) has been in my radar for a while. The standard 45 DS didn't work for me: too heavy and kept slipping off my shoulder. I feel I am constantly on the lookout for a simple and capacious tote that has the functionality of the LV Neverfull but  is very much not the LV Neverfull. I have tried so many to no avail. So this seemed to make sense.
> So as I was thinking of this I visited Loewe's flagship in Madrid to look at some shoes but ended up trying the new all leather Cushion Tote and buying it on the spot, which is very unlike me. I do think it has the potential of being the Neverfull-substitute I am seeking. We'll see.
> 
> Now I have to consider which bag needs to go, because one definitely will...


It’s sooooo hard to find the perfect tote. I’m still hunting after several unsuccessful purchases.   Good Luck with your new tote!


msd_bags said:


> I’ve been much busier at work since middle of last year.  I didn’t share it then, but I got promoted!  So more responsibility.  And a little less time for bags and tpf.  But still managed some purchases.
> 
> Cute bag!
> 
> Wishing you and your family good health!
> 
> I like A Day in My Purse!
> 
> Oh no, sad to hear you’re not in love with this Fendi!! You had a great review for it in the past.


Congratulations on your promotion!!! Whoop!!!

I still am a huge fan of the Fendi. It is definitely my most functional bag, it’s under the radar and it just... works!  I just think the bit of schlumping at the bottom corners is just driving me crazy.  And, as I’ve admitted to on the past, I can get bored with bags pretty easily. (which I hate about me) So, add to this not being an “exciting” design and I’m lusting for something else.

That being said, I’m not actively looking. I really need to continue rebuilding my wardrobe. I just hate going to the mall. I would even happily try on everything if it appeared in my house. It’s weird. I love to entertain and I like socializing. But, all those people aimlessly wandering plus the treasure hunt that is shopping makes me want to scream. :scream:


cowgirlsboots said:


> Aww, that´s a beautiful bag! Congratulations! I fully understand you are still nervous about using it. I´d be the same. Always scared to ruin a handbag.
> 
> My closet (or endless boxes, suitcases and other storing places) almost always manage to surprise me and I always -and this should be spelled with a capital A- should go wardrobe shopping before buying anything new. Feeling nervous about wrecking items I far too often put them away "for an occasion" and forget about them.
> 
> You are right: patience is the key to great bargains. I´ll keep sitting in the (inter)net like a giant bag-loving spider and wait for my bargains to turn up.


I looooove the image of a well dressed spider crawling on the “interwebs“ carrying a designer purse.   I imagine her with long eyelashes, killer shoes on each of her 8 “feet” and an Hermes scarf tied jauntily around her ”neck”


Yes I can definitely relate to this. My bag collection has changed so much over the years. I've Lusted after bags so often and then when I get them they sit on the shelf for all sorts of different reasons,

My last big change came a couple of years ago when I gave up work (or work gave up me ) and it seemed more than half of my bags became redundant. The collection that I felt I had finally got right. It's a funny thing that we prepare for retirement but don't consider winding down our bags at the same time.

I seem to have tried to change my collection too quickly and most of my bags don't feeel quite right. There are also some I got rid off and I shouldn't have............this has left a bad taste and  I'm now hanging  onto some bags  just because I may have sellers regret 

I know I want less bags, a small manageable collection, the majority of which I'd like to carry regularly but I'm left with a muddled little lot that doesn't feel right  I need to have fun with it.



I'm looking forward to this but how does it fit with the February challenge. We can still start that at the beginning of February?[/QUOTE]We do them concurrently. The color showcase is just about showing pictures of your bags. The challenges are about us playing with out bags so we continue to appreciate what we have and are less likely to buy new ones.

You can participate in any one, all or none of the activities. As you can see, we have fun here just talking about anything.


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> My daughter started daycare last September or October, and we've been sick on and off since then. Seriously, it feels like she hasn't had a few days of being healthy in a row this entire time! Sometimes it's just a runny nose and sometimes it's a fever on and off, and one ear infection. The way that it is with me being around her almost all the time, I end up getting whatever she's sick with although not as bad. And my husband does too, but worse, and he's working full time. We're having a rough time over here! But whenever we're mostly well we try to get out of the house. Has anyone else had issues staying healthy this winter?
> 
> *Also wondering, what are your best tips for staying on track with your purchases?* I spend a lot of timing surfing around on instagram for bags, TheRealReal, Vestiaire Collective, etc. And a decent amount of time on TPF too. I know people mentioned the wishlist ideas and keeping things on there for a month before making a purchase. Do you mostly try to avoid shopping websites to not get sidetracked?


So sorry your family has been sick with one thing or another. It's hard when your little one keeps bringing ugh bugs home from daycare.  

As for staying on track with purchases, I've been doing two things this year. The first is staying away from shopping sites. That helps a LOT! I only go to a shopping site if there is something in particular that I really, really, really am interested in. (Like, my full-sized clothes steamer died after six years of almost-daily use.  So yesterday I spent a number of hours on line, researching garmet steamers. But I don't think of that as surfing: a garment steamer is pretty much a necessity for me.)

Also, I started a spreadsheet to track all my non-consumable purchases for the year. (Except books. I mean, let's not go overboard here!!!) Anything I buy that doesn't get used up, I'm forcing myself to post on the spreadsheet. Just knowing that if I buy it, I have to take the extra step of posting it, psychologicallyis helping to keep me on the straight and narrow. January is nearly over, and although I've made some purchases, I'm quite sure I would have made more if I hadn't needed to face them on the spreadsheet!


----------



## whateve

I'm thinking of doing something different this year, starting in February. Instead of choosing which bag I want to carry that day, I think I'm going to pick 7 or 8 for the month, and then daily choose which one of those I'll carry. I think it will ensure that my collection gets used more evenly. I don't know if I'll want to stick to it.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> I’ve been much busier at work since middle of last year.  I didn’t share it then, but I got promoted!  So more responsibility.  And a little less time for bags and tpf.  But still managed some purchases.


Congratulations on your promotion, @msd_bags !  

And I'm glad to hear that you've managed to squeeze in some purchases, in addition to the extra time you're spending on work.


----------



## whateve

@msd_bags Congratulations on your promotion!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Today’s bag is my LV Lock Me Bucket Noir - I’ve carried it 4 times this month 
Here we’re heading out for the day:


And what’s inside:


We took an Uber to the office today because we have a Krug dinner to attend tonight and didn’t want both cars downtown (I hate parking at this particular restaurant - stresses me out), now she’s sitting prettily on my desk. Later she will hopefully avoid getting Champagne spilled on her! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I also noticed a front corner has a bit of wear, before I put her away I’ll polish that up a bit!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I’ve been much busier at work since middle of last year.  I didn’t share it then, but I got promoted!  So more responsibility.  And a little less time for bags and tpf.  But still managed some purchases.
> 
> Cute bag!
> 
> Wishing you and your family good health!
> 
> I like A Day in My Purse!
> 
> Oh no, sad to hear you’re not in love with this Fendi!! You had a great review for it in the past.


Congrats on the promotion!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> I looooove the image of a well dressed spider crawling on the “interwebs“ carrying a designer purse.   I imagine her with long eyelashes, killer shoes on each of her 8 “feet” and an Hermes scarf tied jauntily around her ”neck”



I´d suggest these shoes and purse for my spider alter ego  :


----------



## dcooney4

Yes I can definitely relate to this. My bag collection has changed so much over the years. I've Lusted after bags so often and then when I get them they sit on the shelf for all sorts of different reasons,

My last big change came a couple of years ago when I gave up work (or work gave up me ) and it seemed more than half of my bags became redundant. The collection that I felt I had finally got right. It's a funny thing that we prepare for retirement but don't consider winding down our bags at the same time.

I seem to have tried to change my collection too quickly and most of my bags don't feeel quite right. There are also some I got rid off and I shouldn't have............this has left a bad taste and  I'm now hanging  onto some bags  just because I may have sellers regret 

I know I want less bags, a small manageable collection, the majority of which I'd like to carry regularly but I'm left with a muddled little lot that doesn't feel right  I need to have fun with it.



I'm looking forward to this but how does it fit with the February challenge. We can still start that at the beginning of February?[/QUOTE]


The color challenge is so you take new pictures of your bags but you do not have to wear them then. I keep my pictures in an album on my phone so that before I buy something I take a look at my photos to make sure I am not duplicating something. Sometimes I find what I already have is nicer than what I want to buy.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> Yes I can definitely relate to this. My bag collection has changed so much over the years. I've Lusted after bags so often and then when I get them they sit on the shelf for all sorts of different reasons,
> 
> My last big change came a couple of years ago when I gave up work (or work gave up me ) and it seemed more than half of my bags became redundant. The collection that I felt I had finally got right. It's a funny thing that we prepare for retirement but don't consider winding down our bags at the same time.
> 
> I seem to have tried to change my collection too quickly and most of my bags don't feeel quite right. There are also some I got rid off and I shouldn't have............this has left a bad taste and  I'm now hanging  onto some bags  just because I may have sellers regret
> 
> I know I want less bags, a small manageable collection, the majority of which I'd like to carry regularly but I'm left with a muddled little lot that doesn't feel right  I need to have fun with it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to this but how does it fit with the February challenge. We can still start that at the beginning of February?


The color challenge is so you take new pictures of your bags but you do not have to wear them then. I keep my pictures in an album on my phone so that before I buy something I take a look at my photos to make sure I am not duplicating something. Sometimes I find what I already have is nicer than what I want to buy.[/QUOTE]
I don't do this but probably should. I find myself drawn to the same colors over and over.


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> I don't do this but probably should. I find myself drawn to the same colors over and over.



But that can be ok if those are the colors you wear. For example, I wouldn’t get any benefit from buying a purple bag or orange bag - even if it was gorgeous -  because I don’t want to wear those colors. I thought I’d get wear out of my ivory bag and found that color was a bust despite being a neutral. So sometimes sticking with what works is a good thing.


----------



## essiedub

Cookiefiend said:


> Today’s bag is my LV Lock Me Bucket Noir - I’ve carried it 4 times this month
> Here we’re heading out for the day:
> View attachment 4653326
> 
> And what’s inside:
> View attachment 4653327
> 
> We took an Uber to the office today because we have a Krug dinner to attend tonight and didn’t want both cars downtown (I hate parking at this particular restaurant - stresses me out), now she’s sitting prettily on my desk. Later she will hopefully avoid getting Champagne spilled on her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4653329
> 
> I also noticed a front corner has a bit of wear, before I put her away I’ll polish that up a bit!


Ummm, love that contrast color interior!!!   (bucket bag yeehaw..add that to list of bags that work for me) ...but back to you. Aren’t you going to show your SLG’s ? Please?  And do I spy  Tous les Bateaux?


----------



## essiedub

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´d suggest these shoes and purse for my spider alter ego  :
> 
> View attachment 4653341
> View attachment 4653342


Oh oh...love those shoes!  are they comfortable? 


My trainer has told me to get rid of all my shoes not shaped like my foot. Wut? 
And to eliminate all sugar. Uh? 
Ok so I have reluctantly gotten rid of beautiful pairs that don’t feel good before I even take a stepActually, I keep trying them for about 2 weeks, hoping that they suddenly become comfortable..so far no dice.


----------



## More bags

msd_bags said:


> I’ve been much busier at work since middle of last year.  I didn’t share it then, but I got promoted!  So more responsibility.  And a little less time for bags and tpf.  But still managed some purchases.
> 
> Cute bag!
> 
> Wishing you and your family good health!
> 
> I like A Day in My Purse!
> 
> Oh no, sad to hear you’re not in love with this Fendi!! You had a great review for it in the past.


Congratulations on your promotion msd!


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> So sorry your family has been sick with one thing or another. It's hard when your little one keeps bringing ugh bugs home from daycare.
> 
> As for staying on track with purchases, I've been doing two things this year. The first is staying away from shopping sites. That helps a LOT! I only go to a shopping site if there is something in particular that I really, really, really am interested in. (Like, my full-sized clothes steamer died after six years of almost-daily use.  So yesterday I spent a number of hours on line, researching garmet steamers. But I don't think of that as surfing: a garment steamer is pretty much a necessity for me.)
> 
> Also, I started a spreadsheet to track all my non-consumable purchases for the year. (Except books. I mean, let's not go overboard here!!!) Anything I buy that doesn't get used up, I'm forcing myself to post on the spreadsheet. Just knowing that if I buy it, I have to take the extra step of posting it, psychologicallyis helping to keep me on the straight and narrow. January is nearly over, and although I've made some purchases, I'm quite sure I would have made more if I hadn't needed to face them on the spreadsheet!


What a great idea to start a spreadsheet like that. I’m going to do that right now. I’m not one to religiously go through my cc statements and it’s so easy to forget some of the less than necessary things that I’ve purchased. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> I'm thinking of doing something different this year, starting in February. Instead of choosing which bag I want to carry that day, I think I'm going to pick 7 or 8 for the month, and then daily choose which one of those I'll carry. I think it will ensure that my collection gets used more evenly. I don't know if I'll want to stick to it.


I really like that idea. You can display those bags front and center in your closet, or at least make them accessible, and reach for them as you want to. I love that!


----------



## Cookiefiend

essiedub said:


> Ummm, love that contrast color interior!!!   (bucket bag yeehaw..add that to list of bags that work for me) ...but back to you. Aren’t you going to show your SLG’s ? Please?  And do I spy  Tous les Bateaux?


Wellllll - okay! 
I’m carrying my Longchamp Gatsby, French wallet - it has such a fun lining, and my checkbook has a beautiful leather cover - handmade by an artisan in Virginia. 




And - yes! Tous Les Bateaux du Monde - the most amazing border! 


(I know, I know - not the scarf thread Cookie - but it’s so pretty!!)


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> Wellllll - okay!
> I’m carrying my Longchamp Gatsby, French wallet - it has such a fun lining, and my checkbook has a beautiful leather cover - handmade by an artisan in Virginia.
> View attachment 4653394
> 
> View attachment 4653395
> 
> And - yes! Tous Les Bateaux du Monde - the most amazing border!
> View attachment 4653396
> 
> (I know, I know - not the scarf thread Cookie - but it’s so pretty!!)


Gorgeous scarf! I love that checkbook cover! Does the artisan have an online website?


----------



## Rhl2987

@msd_bags congrats on the promotion!

I’m a fan of both the BOTD, since I already post pictures like that sometimes, and Day in the Life!!


----------



## essiedub

Cookiefiend said:


> Wellllll - okay!
> I’m carrying my Longchamp Gatsby, French wallet - it has such a fun lining, and my checkbook has a beautiful leather cover - handmade by an artisan in Virginia.
> View attachment 4653394
> 
> View attachment 4653395
> 
> And - yes! Tous Les Bateaux du Monde - the most amazing border!
> View attachment 4653396
> 
> (I know, I know - not the scarf thread Cookie - but it’s so pretty!!)


Awesome! Colorful SLG’s just make me smile! 
that checkbook cover is the bomb. Mine is blah. (I am not upgrading. I am not upgrading. I am not upgrading...today)

oh yes that border !


----------



## Cookiefiend

whateve said:


> Gorgeous scarf! I love that checkbook cover! Does the artisan have an online website?


Thank you!
I found it at the Greenbrier Hotel - they have all these cottages filled with artist's work - but it's made by Solace, and they do have a website! https://solaceinc.com/product/topstub-checkbook-cover/


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you!
> I found it at the Greenbrier Hotel - they have all these cottages filled with artist's work - but it's made by Solace, and they do have a website! https://solaceinc.com/product/topstub-checkbook-cover/


Thank you! Off to look...


----------



## Cookiefiend

essiedub said:


> Awesome! Colorful SLG’s just make me smile!
> that checkbook cover is the bomb. Mine is blah. (I am not upgrading. I am not upgrading. I am not upgrading...today)
> 
> oh yes that border !


I decided that life was too short to carry boring SLGs - so ALL of mine are brightly colored (I only have 3 wallets so that's not saying a whole lot ), and as a bonus - I can find them in a bag with a dark lining!
(side eye at my LV Pallas with it's black lining… I once dumped it upside down in the car because I couldn't find something in the black hole of doom)


----------



## essiedub

For BOTD, my Lady Dior. It is quite spacious but not the easiest to access. She got to go with me to car service because I didn’t have to carry files.  



Here I am trying to artfully spill the contents ..phone, Vivier wallet, H Pouch holds calendar, notebook, and STDupont Fountain pen,  key pouch and glasses (I loathe glasses and I have to carry 2 pairs)



Below,  I’ve thrown all the contents back into the neverfull, which has the added files, pencil case, and makeup pouch...plus room for jacket, lunch, shoes, etc etc.
	

		
			
		

		
	



That is why the Neverfull is so easy to use..I can see everything!


----------



## essiedub

Cookiefiend said:


> I decided that life was too short to carry boring SLGs - so ALL of mine are brightly colored (I only have 3 wallets so that's not saying a whole lot ), and as a bonus - I can find them in a bag with a dark lining!
> (side eye at my LV Pallas with it's black lining… I once dumped it upside down in the car because I couldn't find something in the black hole of doom)



Oh I am so with you on the dark interiors!


----------



## ohmisseevee

essiedub said:


> For BOTD, my Lady Dior. It is quite spacious but not the easiest to access. She got to go with me to car service because I didn’t have to carry files.
> View attachment 4653429
> 
> 
> Here I am trying to artfully spill the contents ..phone, Vivier wallet, H Pouch holds calendar, notebook, and STDupont Fountain pen,  key pouch and glasses (I loathe glasses and I have to carry 2 pairs)
> View attachment 4653431
> 
> 
> Below,  I’ve thrown all the contents back into the neverfull, which has the added files, pencil case, and makeup pouch...plus room for jacket, lunch, shoes, etc etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4653430
> 
> That is why the Neverfull is so easy to use..I can see everything!



Your artful look was well achieved! The texture on your H pouch is so lovely - it looks so touchable. 

I wish I could do the big open totes - they're so handy and easy to use. I tried one for a while, but found that traffic can be so incredibly unpredictable where I live - people get so crazy during their commutes and think that cutting someone off is worth getting into a potential accident . And as soon as I hit the brakes harder than normal, whatever is in my front seat goes _flying_ out, along with all of the contents.  Most of the other stuff in my car (water bottles, my yoga mat, extra clothes, lunch box) is secured in some way with the car's natural storage options,  for example cup holders, the spaces behind the middle console, between the backside of the driver's/passenger's seat and back seats, etc.

I've spent more time than I've wanted to picking up all the pieces once I got to my destination...

Perhaps such open totes will work for me later, but for now all of my bags have either zip closures or a flap closure that is secure enough to keep the bag intact. It was a sad realization when I resigned myself to that, as the NF looks incredibly roomy and useful.


----------



## whateve

ohmisseevee said:


> Your artful look was well achieved! The texture on your H pouch is so lovely - it looks so touchable.
> 
> I wish I could do the big open totes - they're so handy and easy to use. I tried one for a while, but found that traffic can be so incredibly unpredictable where I live - people get so crazy during their commutes and think that cutting someone off is worth getting into a potential accident . And as soon as I hit the brakes harder than normal, whatever is in my front seat goes _flying_ out, along with all of the contents.  Most of the other stuff in my car (water bottles, my yoga mat, extra clothes, lunch box) is secured in some way with the car's natural storage options,  for example cup holders, the spaces behind the middle console, between the backside of the driver's/passenger's seat and back seats, etc.
> 
> I've spent more time than I've wanted to picking up all the pieces once I got to my destination...
> 
> Perhaps such open totes will work for me later, but for now all of my bags have either zip closures or a flap closure that is secure enough to keep the bag intact. It was a sad realization when I resigned myself to that, as the NF looks incredibly roomy and useful.


Once I lost my phone. I thought I had left it somewhere. I was really worried. When I got home, I used the find my phone app and it was in the car, way underneath the seat. After that, I need to make sure my phone isn't going to fall out of my bag.


----------



## Sparkletastic

essiedub said:


> Oh oh...love those shoes!  are they comfortable?
> 
> 
> My trainer has told me to get rid of all my shoes not shaped like my foot. Wut?
> And to eliminate all sugar. Uh?
> Ok so I have reluctantly gotten rid of beautiful pairs that don’t feel good before I even take a stepActually, I keep trying them for about 2 weeks, hoping that they suddenly become comfortable..so far no dice.


I will give up all sugar and about 10,000 other things including a few relatives before I give up my heels. That being said, I refuse to wear uncomfortable shoes. So I have very few closed in pointed toe. In fact, I think I only have one pair of pointed toe boots. I really prefer to have my toes out. Luckily it’s warm here more than it’s not so I don’t have to wear closed in shoes as much as I’ve had to in the past.

Speaking of toes out. Do you ladies do pedicures?  I do my pedicures ETW on Wed - I think I do a more thorough job - and then get my - nails dip powder plus manicure - done ETW on Thursday. This was nail week and they look great!!  Pretty, lightly sparkly pale pink on both.  Ready for the weekend.


----------



## essiedub

ohmisseevee said:


> Your artful look was well achieved! The texture on your H pouch is so lovely - it looks so touchable.
> And as soon as I hit the brakes harder than normal, *whatever is in my front seat goes flying out, along with all of the contents.  *Most of the other stuff in my car (water bottles, my yoga mat, extra clothes, lunch box) is secured in some way with the car's natural storage options,  for example cup holders, the spaces behind the middle console, between the backside of the driver's/passenger's seat and back seats, etc.
> 
> I've spent more time than I've wanted to picking up all the pieces once I got to my.



That has happened..on several occasions! You know, I’ve always  maintained that if a woman had designed a car, there would be a place for a handbag! I’d give up that middle armrest compartment and that’s where the Handbag would go.   The new CEO at Ford came out of Herman Miller (workspace) with the idea that car design is now all about the environment & experience since they’ve kinda figured out how to make a car move.  I hope he or someone on his staff is on this thread!  Anyhoo, I digress...

The H pouch is actually designed for a set of Bridge decks..isn’t that just so precious (eye roll) It’s Togo or clemence ( always get the two mixed up); whichever is the smooshier leather. you could even loop it into a belt and it can double as a belt bag (not for me though)


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> For BOTD, my Lady Dior. It is quite spacious but not the easiest to access. She got to go with me to car service because I didn’t have to carry files.
> View attachment 4653429
> 
> 
> Here I am trying to artfully spill the contents ..phone, Vivier wallet, H Pouch holds calendar, notebook, and STDupont Fountain pen,  key pouch and glasses (I loathe glasses and I have to carry 2 pairs)
> View attachment 4653431
> 
> 
> Below,  I’ve thrown all the contents back into the neverfull, which has the added files, pencil case, and makeup pouch...plus room for jacket, lunch, shoes, etc etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4653430
> 
> That is why the Neverfull is so easy to use..I can see everything!


essiedub, your Lady Dior is gorgeous! I especially love your ST DuPont Fountain Pen, it is so pretty - it looks almost like tortoise shell? I have a ST DuPont ballpoint pen, I don’t see pens by this manufacturer often, cool!


----------



## Sparkletastic

essiedub said:


> That has happened..on several occasions! You know, I’ve always  maintained that if a woman had designed a car, there would be a place for a handbag! I’d give up that middle armrest compartment and that’s where the Handbag would go.   The new CEO at Ford came out of Herman Miller (workspace) with the idea that car design is now all about the environment & experience since they’ve kinda figured out how to make a car move.  I hope he or someone on his staff is on this thread!  Anyhoo, I digress...
> 
> The H pouch is actually designed for a set of Bridge decks..isn’t that just so precious (eye roll) It’s Togo or clemence ( always get the two mixed up); whichever is the smooshier leather. you could even loop it into a belt and it can double as a belt bag (not for me though)


Yes! It’s a no brainer to have a place for a bag (purse, laptop, messenger) that keeps it from flying around and yet still accessible.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Wellllll - okay!
> I’m carrying my Longchamp Gatsby, French wallet - it has such a fun lining, and my checkbook has a beautiful leather cover - handmade by an artisan in Virginia.
> View attachment 4653394
> 
> View attachment 4653395
> 
> And - yes! Tous Les Bateaux du Monde - the most amazing border!
> View attachment 4653396
> 
> (I know, I know - not the scarf thread Cookie - but it’s so pretty!!)


Cookie, these are beautiful pics! Your TLBdM looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## essiedub

Sparkletastic said:


> I will give up all sugar and about 10,000 other things including a few relatives before I give up my heels. That being said, I refuse to wear uncomfortable shoes. So I have very few closed in pointed toe. In fact, I think I only have one pair of pointed toe boots. I really prefer to have my toes out. Luckily it’s warm here more than it’s not so I don’t have to wear closed in shoes as much as I’ve had to in the past.
> 
> Speaking of toes out. Do you ladies do pedicures?  I do my pedicures ETW on Wed - I think I do a more thorough job - and then get my - nails dip powder plus manicure - done ETW on Thursday. This was nail week and they look great!!  Pretty, lightly sparkly pale pink on both.  Ready for the weekend.



Ya it’s a sad situation. The thing is that in reality I rarely wear heels much anymore..but I still don’t want to give them up.  I started researching comfortable heels...some swear by Manolos and I was nuts enough to start researching the Hangisi. I really wanted the saffron color in the 50mm..thank god it’s not available in the US or it would be decorating my shelf. 
 Isn’t it pretty?  
Is it really comfortable? Not my nikes, I’m sure. 
Is it practical? Satin? probably not.

was it Spock that said “ ..you may find that wanting is better than having...”
 I think I’d be pretty happy to have these.
?


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Yes, we can get high winds and also very big waves. Especially in the wintertime. Fun to photograph! But as you say, not good for a high-end handbag. That's when I pull out my MbMJ Natasha. It's a nice bag, but I've had it for so many years that it's getting a bit long in the tooth and I've relegated it to "carefree" status. It's a good bag for long walks, because it weighs very little and I carry it cross body.
> 
> btw, this photo is deceptive; I took it a few years ago, when I had just reconditioned the bag. It looks a lot schloompier now!
> View attachment 4653265


It’s always fun to see your purple Natasha, such a fun colour! I am bag cousins with you on your Natasha, mine is a slightly different style. Attaching an archive picture.


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> Ya it’s a sad situation. The thing is that in reality I rarely wear heels much anymore..but I still don’t want to give them up.  I started researching comfortable heels...some swear by Manolos and I was nuts enough to start researching the Hangisi. I really wanted the saffron color in the 50mm..thank god it’s not available in the US or it would be decorating my shelf.
> Isn’t it pretty?
> Is it really comfortable? Not my nikes, I’m sure.
> Is it practical? Satin? probably not.
> 
> was it Spock that said *“ ..you may find that wanting is better than having..*.”
> I think I’d be pretty happy to have these.
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4653630


This is such a pretty outfit and the shoes are like art. Yellow ... satin ... heels, in my fantasy life I would wear these all the time. In my real life, I am still cycling through ankle boots and deep winter. 
Great Spock quote!


----------



## More bags

sexycombover said:


> If you are patient, I'm sure you will run across the right deal for you. I just bought a celine bag which I never thought would be possible since I'd never spend over $700 on a bag. But she arrived today, is authentic and gorgeous. Way better condition than expected.
> 
> 
> I've been terrible with shopping my closet so far, but great with the one in one out and keeping within my budget (still haven't touched my $700 net new spend).


Congratulations on your new bag!


----------



## essiedub

More bags said:


> essiedub, your Lady Dior is gorgeous! I especially love your ST DuPont Fountain Pen, it is so pretty - it looks almost like tortoise shell? I have a ST DuPont ballpoint pen, I don’t see pens by this manufacturer often, cool!



Thank you *morebags*! I’m still trying to be disciplined about using these pens.  Another one of my obsessions.? I don’t think it’s  real tortoise shell..at least I hope not.  I think I bought it in the 90’s, when I was totally into fountain pens. To draw the ink into the cartridge, you twist at the top of the pen. I used to always prefer to load ink vs. using the cartridges, but now I think I prefer the ease of the cartridge. Actually I’d prefer the ballpoint  (but trying to be disciplined here in using all the c**p I spent so much$ on )

Well what pen are you carrying these days? Do you switch off daily? I  try to use up a cartridge before I switch so I can properly clean it prior to storage. so much work..

A wise man (uncle) said “you shouldn't have it, if you can’t maintain it” ...I agree with him
An insightful  friend said “ if you have to store it, you don't need to have it” ...I ignored her.


----------



## More bags

Rhl2987 said:


> My daughter started daycare last September or October, and we've been sick on and off since then. Seriously, it feels like she hasn't had a few days of being healthy in a row this entire time! Sometimes it's just a runny nose and sometimes it's a fever on and off, and one ear infection. The way that it is with me being around her almost all the time, I end up getting whatever she's sick with although not as bad. And my husband does too, but worse, and he's working full time. We're having a rough time over here! But whenever we're mostly well we try to get out of the house. Has anyone else had issues staying healthy this winter?
> 
> Also wondering, what are your best tips for staying on track with your purchases? I spend a lot of timing surfing around on instagram for bags, TheRealReal, Vestiaire Collective, etc. And a decent amount of time on TPF too. I know people mentioned the wishlist ideas and keeping things on there for a month before making a purchase. Do you mostly try to avoid shopping websites to not get sidetracked?





doni said:


> *The first year of your first's daycare is a constant discovery of illnesses you never thought you'd catch... Brace yourself and pray for Summer.*
> 
> I am very good at delaying online purchases. I put something in the wish list, and if I am not thinking about it a few weeks down the road that's it. It does work, but you have to accept things being sold out. Occasionally, if I think something is going to go soon I would buy it, you can always send it back although I rather save the hassle.
> 
> In shops, the other day the SA in one of my usual multibrand boutiques was laughing to a friend that she never expects me to buy something the day I try it, that I always have to sleep over it. So I guess I also do the same thing.
> 
> My weakness is shopping while travelling, if I get into a shop, and the SA is good, I can fall for impulse buying.


Hi Rhl, sorry to hear about the little one getting sick and infecting the parents. @doni said it perfectly, I wish someone had prepared me mentally that the first year of first child in childcare is full of every infectious disease imaginable. My DS would be sick for three days and it would take down the adults for a week or more - colds, flus, eye infections, hand and mouth disease, etc. I was/am terrified of the kids bringing home lice.


----------



## essiedub

More bags said:


> This is such a pretty outfit and the shoes are like art. Yellow ... satin ... heels, in my fantasy life I would wear these all the time. In my real life, I am still cycling through ankle boots and deep winter.
> Great Spock quote!


Right? Yellow .satin .heels with swarovski crystals... and they’re not too high..omg
Anyway, I have a pretty healthy pretend lifestyle


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Today’s bag is my LV Lock Me Bucket Noir - I’ve carried it 4 times this month
> Here we’re heading out for the day:
> View attachment 4653326
> 
> And what’s inside:
> View attachment 4653327
> 
> We took an Uber to the office today because we have a Krug dinner to attend tonight and didn’t want both cars downtown (I hate parking at this particular restaurant - stresses me out), now she’s sitting prettily on my desk. Later she will hopefully avoid getting Champagne spilled on her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4653329
> 
> I also noticed a front corner has a bit of wear, before I put her away I’ll polish that up a bit!


The pink interior and edging is gorgeous! I always enjoy when you post pics of this beauty!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´d suggest these shoes and purse for my spider alter ego  :
> 
> View attachment 4653341
> View attachment 4653342


You are fantastic at styling!


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> Right? Yellow .satin .heels with swarovski crystals... and they’re not too high..omg
> Anyway, I have a pretty healthy pretend lifestyle


How could I overlook the crystals, you simply have to get them now, they’re perfect!


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> Thank you *morebags*! I’m still trying to be disciplined about using these pens.  Another one of my obsessions.? I don’t think it’s  real tortoise shell..at least I hope not.  I think I bought it in the 90’s, when I was totally into fountain pens. To draw the ink into the cartridge, you twist at the top of the pen. I used to always prefer to load ink vs. using the cartridges, but now I think I prefer the ease of the cartridge. Actually I’d prefer the ballpoint  (but *trying to be disciplined here in using all the c**p I spent so much$ on *)
> 
> Well what pen are you carrying these days? Do you switch off daily? I  try to use up a cartridge before I switch so I can properly clean it prior to storage. so much work..
> 
> A wise man (uncle) said “*you shouldn't have it, if you can’t maintain i*t” ...I agree with him
> An insightful  friend said “ if you have to store it, you don't need to have it” ...I ignored her.


I love pens and I am enjoying all the quotes you’re sharing. I prefer cartridges in my fountain pens. I have a few pens on the go, a Montblanc Marilyn Monroe fountain pen (red) with petrol blue ink cartridge and a Lamy LX rose gold fountain pen currently with vibrant pink ink.
Yes, I too, am trying to use and appreciate all the lovely things I have acquired over the years.


----------



## whateve

More bags said:


> Hi Rhl, sorry to hear about the little one getting sick and infecting the parents. @doni said it perfectly, I wish someone had prepared me mentally that the first year of first child in childcare is full of every infectious disease imaginable. My DS would be sick for three days and it would take down the adults for a week or more - colds, flus, eye infections, hand and mouth disease, etc. I was/am terrified of the kids bringing home lice.


One time my child was invited to a sleepover. When we got to the house, the mom said we just had lice, I hope you don't mind!


----------



## essiedub

More bags said:


> I love pens and I am enjoying all the quotes you’re sharing. I prefer cartridges in my fountain pens. I have a few pens on the go, a Montblanc Marilyn Monroe fountain pen (red) with petrol blue ink cartridge and a Lamy LX rose gold fountain pen currently with vibrant pink ink.
> Yes, I too, am trying to use and appreciate all the lovely things I have acquired over the years.


Oh you must show pix of these pens!
plus the bag of the day 
and its contents!


----------



## essiedub

whateve said:


> One time my child was invited to a sleepover. When we got to the house, the mom said we just had lice, I hope you don't mind!


Oh uh thanks for the heads up..what the heck!


----------



## msd_bags

Ladies, thanks very much for your 'congratulations'!  Much appreciated. 



Sparkletastic said:


> But that can be ok if those are the colors you wear. For example, I wouldn’t get any benefit from buying a purple bag or orange bag - even if it was gorgeous -  because I don’t want to wear those colors. I thought I’d get wear out of my ivory bag and found that color was a bust despite being a neutral. So sometimes sticking with what works is a good thing.


Speaking of orange bags, even if I find them pretty, I just don't gravitate to them when I have other choices!  So I've learned not to buy no matter how pretty I find them.



Sparkletastic said:


> I will give up all sugar and about 10,000 other things including a few relatives before I give up my heels. That being said, I refuse to wear uncomfortable shoes. So I have very few closed in pointed toe. In fact, I think I only have one pair of pointed toe boots. I really prefer to have my toes out. Luckily it’s warm here more than it’s not so I don’t have to wear closed in shoes as much as I’ve had to in the past.
> 
> Speaking of toes out. Do you ladies do pedicures?  I do my pedicures ETW on Wed - I think I do a more thorough job - and then get my - nails dip powder plus manicure - done ETW on Thursday. This was nail week and they look great!!  Pretty, lightly sparkly pale pink on both.  Ready for the weekend.


My toe nails are not very healthy I suppose.  They easily break, so I don't bother with pedicure.  There was a period a few years back when I got hooked to pedis, my nails just gave up after a few months!  I had to wait until the old nails grew out.  And never did pedis again.  Btw, pedicure service is cheap in my country.  We have a lot of nail salons here.  



essiedub said:


> Thank you *morebags*! I’m still trying to be disciplined about using these pens.  Another one of my obsessions.? I don’t think it’s  real tortoise shell..at least I hope not.  I think I bought it in the 90’s, when I was totally into fountain pens. To draw the ink into the cartridge, you twist at the top of the pen. I used to always prefer to load ink vs. using the cartridges, but now I think I prefer the ease of the cartridge. Actually I’d prefer the ballpoint  (but trying to be disciplined here in using all the c**p I spent so much$ on )
> 
> Well what pen are you carrying these days? Do you switch off daily? I  try to use up a cartridge before I switch so I can properly clean it prior to storage. so much work..
> 
> A wise man (uncle) said “you shouldn't have it, if you can’t maintain it” ...I agree with him
> An insightful  friend said “ if you have to store it, you don't need to have it” ...I ignored her.


Funny, I just use ordinary gel pens. I have a colleague who uses fountain pen.  He is a lot younger than me.  I just can't relate.


----------



## Rhl2987

More bags said:


> Hi Rhl, sorry to hear about the little one getting sick and infecting the parents. @doni said it perfectly, I wish someone had prepared me mentally that the first year of first child in childcare is full of every infectious disease imaginable. My DS would be sick for three days and it would take down the adults for a week or more - colds, flus, eye infections, hand and mouth disease, etc. I was/am terrified of the kids bringing home lice.


Thank you and appreciate the sweet comments from everyone! DD has an ear infection again (after finishing antibiotics for one last week), just went to the doc yesterday, my husband has the stomach flu and potentially an ear infection again (after having one just 2-3 weeks ago), and my throat is killing me. But we’ll make it through! Fingers crossed. I honestly didn’t think it would be this bad. I figured maybe a few sicknesses in the first year, but this has been continuous. I’m scared of hand foot mouth and lice!!!


----------



## Rhl2987

essiedub said:


> Ya it’s a sad situation. The thing is that in reality I rarely wear heels much anymore..but I still don’t want to give them up.  I started researching comfortable heels...some swear by Manolos and I was nuts enough to start researching the Hangisi. I really wanted the saffron color in the 50mm..thank god it’s not available in the US or it would be decorating my shelf.
> Isn’t it pretty?
> Is it really comfortable? Not my nikes, I’m sure.
> Is it practical? Satin? probably not.
> 
> was it Spock that said “ ..you may find that wanting is better than having...”
> I think I’d be pretty happy to have these.
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4653630


I love the look of these. Never purchased them because they’re so expensive, but I do hear they are very comfortable. I like the look of the Lurum, which has quite a few more crystals. At this heel height I’d imagine they could be quite comfortable with exactly the same amount of style and and chic-ness. Can anyone here attest to the comfort of Manolo’s? Unfortunately the two I bought pre-pregnancy are now too tight.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> I will give up all sugar and about 10,000 other things including a few relatives before I give up my heels. That being said, I refuse to wear uncomfortable shoes. So I have very few closed in pointed toe. In fact, I think I only have one pair of pointed toe boots. I really prefer to have my toes out. Luckily it’s warm here more than it’s not so I don’t have to wear closed in shoes as much as I’ve had to in the past.
> 
> Speaking of toes out. Do you ladies do pedicures?  I do my pedicures ETW on Wed - I think I do a more thorough job - and then get my - nails dip powder plus manicure - done ETW on Thursday. This was nail week and they look great!!  Pretty, lightly sparkly pale pink on both.  Ready for the weekend.


Haha! I should have been so much more selective in the past to not buy uncomfortable shoes. I’ve tried and tried and tried with certain types of flats I should have given up on. I can’t do certain flats or they will rip my heels and feet up. They have to be actually comfortable or I’ll never wear them and “breaking in” and uncomfortable shoe is not something I have ever been able to do. Good for you to stick to only wear comfortable shoes. 

Pedicures are the best! I just booked one for this evening as a bit of relaxation. We’ll see if I’m well enough to go for some alone time. I’ve been home with the baby all week and it’s a bit much. Do you get manis each time as well it was that special?


----------



## Rhl2987

Cookiefiend said:


> I want to love the Lady Dior - but after checking them out in Chicago? I’m just not sure. I would definitely say get the newer style with the flap opening, over the zipper, dragging my hand though the zipper opening would drive me nuts. (Remember Mr Cookie not liking the Alma in the disastrous LV experience because the opening was too small and the zipper would scratch? Umm humm - does that man know me or what?) Anywhoo - I’ll keep thinking!


I’ve always enjoyed looking at and trying on the LD and MLD but can never bring myself to buy one. I think I’d fall out of love rather quickly. I understand your hesitation. Perhaps in the right color you’d find you could not say no but your gut seems to be telling you it’s not for you for now.


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> One time my child was invited to a sleepover. When we got to the house, the mom said we just had lice, I hope you don't mind!


How awful!! I would have turned around and left! It’s unfortunate she didn’t mention that before you arrive.


----------



## keodi

Sparkletastic said:


> I will give up all sugar and about 10,000 other things including a few relatives before I give up my heels. That being said, I refuse to wear uncomfortable shoes. So I have very few closed in pointed toe. In fact, I think I only have one pair of pointed toe boots. I really prefer to have my toes out. Luckily it’s warm here more than it’s not so I don’t have to wear closed in shoes as much as I’ve had to in the past.
> 
> Speaking of toes out. *Do you ladies do pedicures? * I do my pedicures ETW on Wed - I think I do a more thorough job - and then get my - nails dip powder plus manicure - done ETW on Thursday. This was nail week and they look great!!  Pretty, lightly sparkly pale pink on both.  Ready for the weekend.


Yes! every 2 weeks!


whateve said:


> One time my child was invited to a sleepover. When we got to the house, the mom said we just had lice, I hope you don't mind!


Yikes! how unfortunate the mom didn't tell you at the time of invite!


Rhl2987 said:


> I love the look of these. Never purchased them because they’re so expensive, but I do hear they are very comfortable. I like the look of the Lurum, which has quite a few more crystals. At this heel height I’d imagine they could be quite comfortable with exactly the same amount of style and and chic-ness. *Can anyone here attest to the comfort of Manolo’s? *Unfortunately the two I bought pre-pregnancy are now too tight.


Yes, manolos are very comfortable! I purchased the Sedarby style, and I danced all night in them!(not something im normally able to do!)


Rhl2987 said:


> How awful!! I would have turned around and left! It’s unfortunate she didn’t mention that before you arrive.


Same!


----------



## chubbyshopper

Hi Everyone, it's finally the last day in Jan and I hope you all stuck to your NY resolutions. 

This month I had a slight wobble with a bag purchase, but the guilt and mixture of timing and being honest with myself if I was gonna use it made me realize it wasn't right for me. 

My last count of bags is 40, which is a scary amount.. thats more than a different bag each day for a month[emoji85]

Have already done a clear out before Xmas to buy my last bag, but if something special comes along I will have to seriously think about it. 

Hoping this thread and your support will help me get through the year of not buying for the sake of buying and just to enjoy and feel grateful for what we do have in our wardrobes. 


Yes, I cannot wait to share piccys when we do our bag challenges. 
Happy weekend Everyone [emoji8]


----------



## doni

essiedub said:


> Ooh...Won’t you post your new Loewe? ..bonus pints as an action shot!



Here you go, a day in the life, my new tote ready for boarding on a one-night trip. This is all I am taking.





What’s inside. In the green pouch an iPad and a couple magazines. There is still space on top for the FT and the scarf when not wearing.


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you! This was the idea behind the outfit.
> The fur is the real thing, though... found in one of my boxes of furs people gave to me to play with (it must have been taken from some expensive wool coat) obviously waiting for exactly this dress. I love it when components find each other.


Excellent!


----------



## momasaurus

Sparkletastic said:


> When I travel, three rules go out of the window: 1) I never exercise 2) I always eat foods I wouldn’t in “regular life” (like pastas and sugary sweets), and 3) I will buy pretty things that have (IMO) highway robbery pricing.   We call it vacation brain and have stopped trying to fight it. We just plan for it by 1) making sure we are solid on our workouts before and after the trip 2) eating super healthfully before and after the trip _and both of those are a pain to get back to after ugh _and 3) budget for the buying foolishness that invariably will happen. _that eliminates the pain of a facing a ruined budget after and allows us to enjoy what with bought without guilt. _I don’t know why vacation brain happens. But, it’s real. So, don’t feel too bad.
> It’s sooooo hard to find the perfect tote. I’m still hunting after several unsuccessful purchases.   Good Luck with your new tote!
> Congratulations on your promotion!!! Whoop!!!
> 
> I still am a huge fan of the Fendi. It is definitely my most functional bag, it’s under the radar and it just... works!  I just think the bit of schlumping at the bottom corners is just driving me crazy.  And, as I’ve admitted to on the past, I can get bored with bags pretty easily. (which I hate about me) So, add to this not being an “exciting” design and I’m lusting for something else.
> 
> That being said, I’m not actively looking. I really need to continue rebuilding my wardrobe. I just hate going to the mall. I would even happily try on everything if it appeared in my house. It’s weird. I love to entertain and I like socializing. But, all those people aimlessly wandering plus the treasure hunt that is shopping makes me want to scream. :scream:
> I looooove the image of a well dressed spider crawling on the “interwebs“ carrying a designer purse.   I imagine her with long eyelashes, killer shoes on each of her 8 “feet” and an Hermes scarf tied jauntily around her ”neck”
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I can definitely relate to this. My bag collection has changed so much over the years. I've Lusted after bags so often and then when I get them they sit on the shelf for all sorts of different reasons,
> 
> My last big change came a couple of years ago when I gave up work (or work gave up me ) and it seemed more than half of my bags became redundant. The collection that I felt I had finally got right. It's a funny thing that we prepare for retirement but don't consider winding down our bags at the same time.
> 
> I seem to have tried to change my collection too quickly and most of my bags don't feeel quite right. There are also some I got rid off and I shouldn't have............this has left a bad taste and  I'm now hanging  onto some bags  just because I may have sellers regret
> 
> I know I want less bags, a small manageable collection, the majority of which I'd like to carry regularly but I'm left with a muddled little lot that doesn't feel right  I need to have fun with it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to this but how does it fit with the February challenge. We can still start that at the beginning of February?


We do them concurrently. The color showcase is just about showing pictures of your bags. The challenges are about us playing with out bags so we continue to appreciate what we have and are less likely to buy new ones.

You can participate in any one, all or none of the activities. As you can see, we have fun here just talking about anything. [/QUOTE]
I love how you handle "vacation brain." Very practical!


----------



## Mulberrygal

ElainePG said:


> Yes, we can get high winds and also very big waves. Especially in the wintertime. Fun to photograph! But as you say, not good for a high-end handbag. That's when I pull out my MbMJ Natasha. It's a nice bag, but I've had it for so many years that it's getting a bit long in the tooth and I've relegated it to "carefree" status. It's a good bag for long walks, because it weighs very little and I carry it cross body.
> 
> btw, this photo is deceptive; I took it a few years ago, when I had just reconditioned the bag. It looks a lot schloompier now!
> View attachment 4653265



Oh it looks lovely, gorgeous little bag.........I love purple


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> One time my child was invited to a sleepover. When we got to the house, the mom said we just had lice, I hope you don't mind!


That is nuts! I would have quickly backed out of there. My kids never went to daycare so they started bringing germs home in prek. They were not fun times but as they got older they rarely got sick because of all the stuff they got when they were little. So there is a bright side to this.


----------



## Cookiefiend

essiedub said:


> For BOTD, my Lady Dior. It is quite spacious but not the easiest to access. She got to go with me to car service because I didn’t have to carry files.
> View attachment 4653429
> 
> Ooo - I do like this! But I can see it’s a bit tight to get into! What size is this?
> Here I am trying to artfully spill the contents ..phone, Vivier wallet, H Pouch holds calendar, notebook, and STDupont Fountain pen,  key pouch and glasses (I loathe glasses and I have to carry 2 pairs)
> View attachment 4653431
> 
> 
> Below,  I’ve thrown all the contents back into the neverfull, which has the added files, pencil case, and makeup pouch...plus room for jacket, lunch, shoes, etc etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4653430
> 
> That is why the Neverfull is so easy to use..I can see everything!


I love bag spills (of this sort - not the “I just slammed my brakes on and now the contents of my purse are strewn all over the floor of my car” sort ), your wallet is beautiful! 
I always have my sunnies with me, just in an ugly black hard case - I should upgrade that! 


Sparkletastic said:


> I will give up all sugar and about 10,000 other things including a few relatives before I give up my heels. That being said, I refuse to wear uncomfortable shoes. So I have very few closed in pointed toe. In fact, I think I only have one pair of pointed toe boots. I really prefer to have my toes out. Luckily it’s warm here more than it’s not so I don’t have to wear closed in shoes as much as I’ve had to in the past.
> 
> Speaking of toes out. Do you ladies do pedicures?  I do my pedicures ETW on Wed - I think I do a more thorough job - and then get my - nails dip powder plus manicure - done ETW on Thursday. This was nail week and they look great!!  Pretty, lightly sparkly pale pink on both.  Ready for the weekend.


I do pedicures semi regularly - mostly in the warmer months when they’re more likely to be seen. In the winter I’m more about moisturizing, so they might be nekkid until February when we go to Maui. I had one last week (ready to go!) and they are a very shimmery dark red now. I can’t keep polish on my fingernails, so I keep them fairly short with just clear polish - it’s actually a product that’s supposed to make my nails stronger - but I dunno... 


More bags said:


> Cookie, these are beautiful pics! Your TLBdM looks gorgeous on you!


Thank you so much! 


essiedub said:


> Ya it’s a sad situation. The thing is that in reality I rarely wear heels much anymore..but I still don’t want to give them up.  I started researching comfortable heels...some swear by Manolos and I was nuts enough to start researching the Hangisi. I really wanted the saffron color in the 50mm..thank god it’s not available in the US or it would be decorating my shelf.
> Isn’t it pretty?
> Is it really comfortable? Not my nikes, I’m sure.
> Is it practical? Satin? probably not.
> 
> was it Spock that said “ ..you may find that wanting is better than having...”
> I think I’d be pretty happy to have these.
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4653630


Ohmigoodness - those ARE beautiful! 
Highly impractical in satin, but beautiful. 
I follow a woman on IG who has the most gorgeous shoes - I have major shoe envy! 


More bags said:


> It’s always fun to see your purple Natasha, such a fun colour! I am bag cousins with you on your Natasha, mine is a slightly different style. Attaching an archive picture.
> View attachment 4653631


Beautiful color! 


essiedub said:


> Thank you *morebags*! I’m still trying to be disciplined about using these pens.  Another one of my obsessions.? I don’t think it’s  real tortoise shell..at least I hope not.  I think I bought it in the 90’s, when I was totally into fountain pens. To draw the ink into the cartridge, you twist at the top of the pen. I used to always prefer to load ink vs. using the cartridges, but now I think I prefer the ease of the cartridge. Actually I’d prefer the ballpoint  (but trying to be disciplined here in using all the c**p I spent so much$ on )
> 
> Well what pen are you carrying these days? Do you switch off daily? I  try to use up a cartridge before I switch so I can properly clean it prior to storage. so much work..
> 
> A wise man (uncle) said “you shouldn't have it, if you can’t maintain it” ...I agree with him
> An insightful  friend said “ if you have to store it, you don't need to have it” ...I ignored her.





More bags said:


> The pink interior and edging is gorgeous! I always enjoy when you post pics of this beauty!


Thank you! 


whateve said:


> One time my child was invited to a sleepover. When we got to the house, the mom said we just had lice, I hope you don't mind!





msd_bags said:


> Ladies, thanks very much for your 'congratulations'!  Much appreciated.
> 
> 
> Speaking of orange bags, even if I find them pretty, I just don't gravitate to them when I have other choices!  So I've learned not to buy no matter how pretty I find them.
> 
> 
> My toe nails are not very healthy I suppose.  They easily break, so I don't bother with pedicure.  There was a period a few years back when I got hooked to pedis, my nails just gave up after a few months!  I had to wait until the old nails grew out.  And never did pedis again.  Btw, pedicure service is cheap in my country.  We have a lot of nail salons here.
> 
> 
> Funny, I just use ordinary gel pens. I have a colleague who uses fountain pen.  He is a lot younger than me.  I just can't relate.


I’m the same with orange bags - I had one, carried it a few times and then realized it was too Too, and never carried it again. Now I just admire orange bags.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Sparkletastic said:


> When I travel, three rules go out of the window: 1) I never exercise 2) I always eat foods I wouldn’t in “regular life” (like pastas and sugary sweets), and 3) I will buy pretty things that have (IMO) highway robbery pricing.   We call it vacation brain and have stopped trying to fight it. We just plan for it by 1) making sure we are solid on our workouts before and after the trip 2) eating super healthfully before and after the trip _and both of those are a pain to get back to after ugh _and 3) budget for the buying foolishness that invariably will happen. _that eliminates the pain of a facing a ruined budget after and allows us to enjoy what with bought without guilt. _I don’t know why vacation brain happens. But, it’s real. So, don’t feel too bad.
> It’s sooooo hard to find the perfect tote. I’m still hunting after several unsuccessful purchases.   Good Luck with your new tote!
> Congratulations on your promotion!!! Whoop!!!
> 
> I still am a huge fan of the Fendi. It is definitely my most functional bag, it’s under the radar and it just... works!  I just think the bit of schlumping at the bottom corners is just driving me crazy.  And, as I’ve admitted to on the past, I can get bored with bags pretty easily. (which I hate about me) So, add to this not being an “exciting” design and I’m lusting for something else.
> 
> That being said, I’m not actively looking. I really need to continue rebuilding my wardrobe. I just hate going to the mall. I would even happily try on everything if it appeared in my house. It’s weird. I love to entertain and I like socializing. But, all those people aimlessly wandering plus the treasure hunt that is shopping makes me want to scream. :scream:
> I looooove the image of a well dressed spider crawling on the “interwebs“ carrying a designer purse.   I imagine her with long eyelashes, killer shoes on each of her 8 “feet” and an Hermes scarf tied jauntily around her ”neck”
> 
> You can participate in any one, all or none of the activities. As you can see, we have fun here just talking about anything.



I've tried to discipline myself when travelling and taking holidays the last few times. I've made time for the gym and swimming and tried to eat sensibly..............however this holiday I am failing miserably, my eating habits are totally out of control.
I admire you for being able to switch back to it when you get home. It's something I seem to have a problem with So I just try to stay on course when I'm away. When we got home last time the weather was appalling, raining constantly, really miserable and I felt so fed up my resolve faltered and my healthy eating habits slipped down the pan. Now I'm away again and I'm totally out of control.

I'm really looking forward to the challenges. It is a lovely forum, with lots of lovely people and I am glad I am part of it and will try to do all the challenges, they sound good fun.
I mainly jumped in as I do really want to shop my own bag collection and I'm trying to stay on track (shopping the whole house)  but I love all the other chit chat  there always seems to be something that peaks my interest.


----------



## dcooney4

doni said:


> Here you go, a day in the life, my new tote ready for boarding on a one-night trip. This is all I am taking.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4653779
> 
> 
> What’s inside. In the green pouch an iPad and a couple magazines. There is still space on top for the FT and the scarf when not wearing.
> 
> View attachment 4653776
> View attachment 4653777
> View attachment 4653778


Safe travels ! Love your selections!


----------



## Rhl2987

doni said:


> Here you go, a day in the life, my new tote ready for boarding on a one-night trip. This is all I am taking.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4653779
> 
> 
> What’s inside. In the green pouch an iPad and a couple magazines. There is still space on top for the FT and the scarf when not wearing.
> 
> View attachment 4653776
> View attachment 4653777
> View attachment 4653778


Wow!! Impressive! A one night trip and no toiletries or clothes? Or did you check a bag too?


----------



## Rhl2987

dcooney4 said:


> That is nuts! I would have quickly backed out of there. My kids never went to daycare so they started bringing germs home in prek. They were not fun times but as they got older they rarely got sick because of all the stuff they got when they were little. So there is a bright side to this.


Thank you for reminding me of this! Mu daughter's pediatrician said that she will never get sick after 2 years old. We'll see!


----------



## Rhl2987

Cookiefiend said:


> I do pedicures semi regularly - mostly in the warmer months when they’re more likely to be seen. In the winter I’m more about moisturizing, so they might be nekkid until February when we go to Maui. I had one last week (ready to go!) and they are a very shimmery dark red now. I can’t keep polish on my fingernails, so I keep them fairly short with just clear polish - it’s actually a product that’s supposed to make my nails stronger - but I dunno...


I'm interested in your moisturizing regimen. I try to do this but fail pretty hard. I put lotion on my body everyday after a shower. Sometimes I will including putting lotion on my feet, but then it feels like all the dirt and dust from the floor get stuck on them. I also got a pumice board, which has been nice for certain trouble spots, and I'll use that a few times a month. Do you lotion your feet and slip right into bed? Do you lotion and then use slippers? Curious so I can learn more for my own routine!


----------



## dcooney4

This month has been a bit crazy. I have been trying to down size further. While at the same time dealing with some errors. Last month I ordered a light weight backpack that when it came would not open, so I exchanged it for a crossbody but that is part of last month even though it took so long that I received the exchange this month. I did get rid of two sport crossbody bags and attempted to get one preloved. It came and went back out yesterday. It had a black line of dirt on the inside lining towards the top that was not in the photos and came complete with sanitary supplies loose in one section. So I just decided to bite the bullet and get a new cute Mz Wallace instead. Fingers crossed it is love when it arrives. 
    We are going shopping today but I have no intention of buying a bag. If I see something I love anyway it would be for Vday and wouldn't get it till then from dh. So here are this months stats.
 Bags in 1--Just ordered
 Bags out 3
Slgs in 0
Slgs Out 0
Sport/Travel bags in 0
Sports/Travel bags out 2
Things have not been moving at the consignment shop this month.


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> I'm interested in your moisturizing regimen. I try to do this but fail pretty hard. I put lotion on my body everyday after a shower. Sometimes I will including putting lotion on my feet, but then it feels like all the dirt and dust from the floor get stuck on them. I also got a pumice board, which has been nice for certain trouble spots, and I'll use that a few times a month. Do you lotion your feet and slip right into bed? Do you lotion and then use slippers? Curious so I can learn more for my own routine!


Lotion then in to socks.


----------



## Stratford

Sparkletastic said:


> I was happily enjoying my YSL Lou camera bag when a lovely tPF’r posted on another thread that she has owned the bag for a little while now and it’s losing its shape.
> 
> As I mentioned before, the bag seems decently constructed but, nothing like the quality of my other premier bags - not even close. In contrast, when I got my Gucci Dionysus last October, it screamed beautifully and carefully done construction.
> 
> Both of these are small bags so, it makes sense to do a bit of comparison. (Both bags were purchased new.)
> 
> *PRICE:*
> •YSL: *A* $1250 retail (with discounts & cash back from Saks & Rakuten, Mr. S paid $659) Great pricing for a premier bag.
> 
> • Gucci: *B* $1950 retail (with the Hawaii discount, Mr. S paid $1755) Not outrageous for a premier bag but not cheap for a mini bag.
> 
> *STYLING:*
> • YSL *A-* This is a great looking bag. A quilted camera bag is a classic look and the black w/black hw gives it a striking bit of edge. Additionally, they did a great job with the tassel as the strands(?) are rolled and finished - not raw on one side.
> 
> • Gucci: *A+* Squeeeee!!!! OMG! This bag is stupid beautiful. Flap bags are a dime a dozen but, the hardware (beautiful chain, striking Dionysus clasp and Swarovski crystals) on this bag make it a show stopper without ever being in your face.
> 
> *LEATHER & CONSTRUCTION:*
> • YSL: *C- *Made of calfskin. The leather and construction are soft. The leather doesn’t feel thick and chewy. It’s actually feels on the “thin” side but not bad. Lining is fabric.
> I don’t have the right words for it but the stitching or construction feels a little below average. Certainly not on par with other Premier brands. I want to give it a B- but it “feels” like lower quality construction than Coach bags I’ve seen in stores and the one Kate Spade I own. Shouldn’t premier bags have better construction given the bigger price??? Well, it doesn’t.
> And, if it does start losing shape within a year, I will drop the grade to an F. No bag should do that.
> 
> • Gucci: *A-* Is it possible to gush over construction? This little bag has some of the best construction of any bag I own. The stitching is perfect. The seams and edging are perfect. And, the leather is thick giving the impression of being “chewy” despite the rigidity of the style. Lining is fabric which I’ve come to terms with on most of Gucci’s bags now (that is the only ding I give the bag).
> 
> *HARDWARE:*
> • YSL: *D *The majority of the hardware (clasps, zipper, etc.) are ok, I’m just not impressed.
> But, the logo?? It’s plastic!! I hate plastic on my bags. I’m sorry. I just can’t rate it higher given that.
> 
> • Gucci: *A+ *Oh. My. Gawd. The hardware is solid and sturdy without being heavy, extremely well made and beautifully designed. Plus, the accents are Swarovski crystals. Yummy sparkly!
> 
> *FUNCTIONALITY:*
> • YSL: *A- *This bag is great for being on the go. It holds all my essentials with a little room to spare. The adjustable strap makes it shoulder or crossbody carry. And it’s easy to get into. No compromises here.
> 
> • Gucci: *B-* This mini is a bag for looking cute. LOL! Not for big function. It just fits my bare minimum items which is really all I need when I’m going to cocktails or a fun event with Mr. S or our friends.  So, I wish it was a teeny bit bigger but, no complaints. It does what it’s supposed to do.
> 
> *COMPANY SERVICE:*
> • YSL:  *F* I’ve shared my issues with getting a repair on my other YSL bag. I don’t know if I mentioned I have been fighting with Saks and YSL to get the box for this bag. I feel I’d be on my own with any issues on this bag.
> 
> • Gucci: *A* I have only had one issue with a Gucci product and it was handled seamlessly and easily. Given that Mr. S just had a true nightmare with a Louis Vuitton watch repair (they lost his watch then they sent it to someone else and had to get it back!!!), I remain impressed with Gucci’s service.
> 
> *OVERALL:*
> YSL: *B-  *      GUCCI: *A*
> 
> The YSL fails on some key areas - quality and service. Yet, it’s an adorable bag with great functionality that can be found at a very reasonable price.  For these latter reasons, I’m still very happy with the purchase. I feel comfortable with this as my sling around / carefree bag. I don’t expect a lot from it so I won’t worry about it.  Because of that, I’ll likely get it to a cost per wear that is tiny and still be able to sell it - if need be - for at or close to what we paid. For those reasons I call it a BUY. But only at a heavily discounted price. It is not worth full price IMHO.
> 
> In contrast, the Gucci Dionysus is a no compromise bag. It’s beautiful, it’s classic while still being on trend, it has exceptional quality and it will be a bag I keep for many years to come. I can wear it to cocktails or to the farmers market and it somehow “works”.  The price isn’t tiny but it’s in line with other premier bags - many of which don’t have the quality and won’t have the staying power.  I’m deliriously happy with this bag and definitely would buy another - albeit likely in the next size up. Overall: STRONG BUY
> 
> Hope you enjoyed my analysis. If you have either of these bags, I’d love to hear your take on them.




I can’t believe the logo on the YSL is plastic. ARG! I love that camera bag for functionality, but I agree with you. I was surprised at the way it seems “lower quality”. My older YSL bags from 10 years ago are much higher quality.

I have the Gucci Medium one and I LOVE it!!! Totally agree with you.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Sparkletastic said:


> I will give up all sugar and about 10,000 other things including a few relatives before I give up my heels. That being said, I refuse to wear uncomfortable shoes. So I have very few closed in pointed toe. In fact, I think I only have one pair of pointed toe boots. I really prefer to have my toes out. Luckily it’s warm here more than it’s not so I don’t have to wear closed in shoes as much as I’ve had to in the past.
> 
> Speaking of toes out. Do you ladies do pedicures?  I do my pedicures ETW on Wed - I think I do a more thorough job - and then get my - nails dip powder plus manicure - done ETW on Thursday. This was nail week and they look great!!  Pretty, lightly sparkly pale pink on both.  Ready for the weekend.





Cookiefiend said:


> I love bag spills (of this sort - not the “I just slammed my brakes on and now the contents of my purse are strewn all over the floor of my car” sort ), your wallet is beautiful!
> I always have my sunnies with me, just in an ugly black hard case - I should upgrade that!
> 
> I do pedicures semi regularly - mostly in the warmer months when they’re more likely to be seen. In the winter I’m more about moisturizing, so they might be nekkid until February when we go to Maui. I had one last week (ready to go!) and they are a very shimmery dark red now. I can’t keep polish on my fingernails, so I keep them fairly short with just clear polish - it’s actually a product that’s supposed to make my nails stronger - but I dunno...
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Ohmigoodness - those ARE beautiful!
> Highly impractical in satin, but beautiful.
> I follow a woman on IG who has the most gorgeous shoes - I have major shoe envy!
> 
> Beautiful color!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> I’m the same with orange bags - I had one, carried it a few times and then realized it was too Too, and never carried it again. Now I just admire orange bags.





Rhl2987 said:


> I'm interested in your moisturizing regimen. I try to do this but fail pretty hard. I put lotion on my body everyday after a shower. Sometimes I will including putting lotion on my feet, but then it feels like all the dirt and dust from the floor get stuck on them. I also got a pumice board, which has been nice for certain trouble spots, and I'll use that a few times a month. Do you lotion your feet and slip right into bed? Do you lotion and then use slippers? Curious so I can learn more for my own routine!



I have regular pedicures usually about once a month and try to time it with when we go away. I am a sun seeker though and we try to get away from the U.K. winters as much as possible, so my toes are often on view. In between I pamper them myself. I use a chiropodist sponge every time I have a soak and always use a foot moisturiser every shower/bath. It is best to put something on your feet afterwards @Rhl2987 even if it's just those cheapie towelling slippers  you get in hotels.

I also have regular manicures and like to faff over them in between. I always keep them lacquered  and probably have more nail polish in a drawer than the salon  I do have a gel kit and sometimes just use it as a top coat as they stay super shiny but sadly I don't find it lasts that well on me, it chips really quickly 

If we are going away I have the SNS powered acrylic at the Salon as it last for several weeks. We were away most of December and I had them done before I left, a lovely mixture of Xmas reds, silver sparkle and purple. They managed to last the whole of the time I was there,  not the slightest chip but of course they did grow up a little. I do take the acrylic off myself which is a bit of palaver but I'd rather do it myself if I can


----------



## cowgirlsboots

essiedub said:


> Oh oh...love those shoes!  are they comfortable?
> 
> 
> My trainer has told me to get rid of all my shoes not shaped like my foot. Wut?
> And to eliminate all sugar. Uh?
> Ok so I have reluctantly gotten rid of beautiful pairs that don’t feel good before I even take a stepActually, I keep trying them for about 2 weeks, hoping that they suddenly become comfortable..so far no dice.



Thank-you! To my surprise they are quite comfortable for shoes as pointed and spindly heeled like these. They run big, so a 38.5 is fine for my 39 feet. I might just have got lucky, though, because I bought them preloved and the former owner already had broken them in.
I hear you about giving shoes a test period. My feet are rather delicate and most shoes need to be broken in with leather stretch spray and padding for a while. some do respond, others don´t...


----------



## Cookiefiend

Rhl2987 said:


> I'm interested in your moisturizing regimen. I try to do this but fail pretty hard. I put lotion on my body everyday after a shower. Sometimes I will including putting lotion on my feet, but then it feels like all the dirt and dust from the floor get stuck on them. I also got a pumice board, which has been nice for certain trouble spots, and I'll use that a few times a month. Do you lotion your feet and slip right into bed? Do you lotion and then use slippers? Curious so I can learn more for my own routine!


I also use lotion every day after a shower, but only put it on the tops of my feet and toes - because like you (and everyone else too!) if you put it on the bottom of your feet EVERYthing (and I have a long haired German Shepherd - she's very fuzzy) ends up stuck on them! So I use coconut oil all over my feet in the evening (extra on the heels), then put on these slipper sock thingys (I have several pairs, so they get put in the laundry each night too) and let the oil soak in while I'm reading or poking around on the iPad. In the winter (sometimes in the summer too), I do a home pedicure - which is everything you'd get if you went out for one - but just put a schmear of coconut oil on the nails to moisturize them instead of polish. I tell myself I'm letting them 'breathe'.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> This month has been a bit crazy. I have been trying to down size further. While at the same time dealing with some errors. Last month I ordered a light weight backpack that when it came would not open, so I exchanged it for a crossbody but that is part of last month even though it took so long that I received the exchange this month. I did get rid of two sport crossbody bags and attempted to get one preloved. It came and went back out yesterday. It had a black line of dirt on the inside lining towards the top that was not in the photos and came complete with sanitary supplies loose in one section. So I just decided to bite the bullet and get a new cute Mz Wallace instead. Fingers crossed it is love when it arrives.
> We are going shopping today but I have no intention of buying a bag. If I see something I love anyway it would be for Vday and wouldn't get it till then from dh. So here are this months stats.
> Bags in 1--Just ordered
> Bags out 3
> Slgs in 0
> Slgs Out 0
> Sport/Travel bags in 0
> Sports/Travel bags out 2
> Things have not been moving at the consignment shop this month.


3 bags out is awesome! Good for you!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

chubbyshopper said:


> Hi Everyone, it's finally the last day in Jan and I hope you all stuck to your NY resolutions.
> 
> This month I had a slight wobble with a bag purchase, but the guilt and mixture of timing and being honest with myself if I was gonna use it made me realize it wasn't right for me.
> 
> Hoping this thread and your support will help me get through the year of not buying for the sake of buying and just to enjoy and feel grateful for what we do have in our wardrobes.
> 
> Happy weekend Everyone [emoji8]



The urge to buy bags for the sake of buying them can be bad, can´t it? Like you I´ve already been struggling this month. Actually I started the month with a strange urge to own a Chanel Boy...  I got over it eventually, especially because it´s in a price range I´d consider expensive for a second car. There´ve been other much cheaper bags I´ve been looking at, too and then had the same feeling like you had: they are not meant to be mine! This forum has helped me very much to realise what´s important and to be grateful for the treasures I already have. 

To calm my desire for a Boy I did what my mother used to tell me when I wanted silly things as a little girl: "then go and paint it for yourself!" Well, here´s my very nerve calming version of a Boy desing on a cheap vintage handbag.


----------



## Cookiefiend

January stats - 
*2 Bag in, 0 out.* I only have one listed (Danse Lente), I'll keep it listed until the end of March. If it doesn't sell by then, I'm donating it. 
One of the bags in was the Nancy Gonzalez Erica mini tote - so cute and I needed it because I've worn it 4 times already! The other is an Hermes Dalvy that I found in late December, but I was so sick and then so busy with end of the year stuff, that I didn't post it. I'll post the deets later today. 
*2 Scarves in* - the Plumes en Fete, and Alphapois moussie losange - *0 out*. I've got 4 listed, I might list more because - zomg - I have too many! 
*Books read ytd* - 1. I'm behind! 
I carried 12 bags in January, the LV Pallas was carried 8 times - which is great! 

February's challenge of carrying all my red or pink bags (3 bags - bwahaha - should be easy enough!) at least one time starts tomorrow!


----------



## essiedub

doni said:


> Here you go, a day in the life, my new tote ready for boarding on a one-night trip. This is all I am taking.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4653779
> 
> 
> What’s inside. In the green pouch an iPad and a couple magazines. There is still space on top for the FT and the scarf when not wearing.
> 
> View attachment 4653776
> View attachment 4653777
> View attachment 4653778


Oooooh! This bag is awesome! Looks heavy with the top hardware (is it?)..but oh it’s so polished! Does it fit over shoulder?  I will admire from afar  I do not need another bag. Do.not.need. (Do they come in other colors? Don’t tell me anything)

Your SLGs are so organized! And look at that clear pouch! My clear travel pouch is just 1 step up from a ziplock..not stylish at all.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you! To my surprise they are quite comfortable for shoes as pointed and spindly heeled like these. They run big, so a 38.5 is fine for my 39 feet. I might just have got lucky, though, because I bought them preloved and the former owner already had broken them in.
> I hear you about giving shoes a test period. My feet are rather delicate and most shoes need to be broken in with leather stretch spray and padding for a while. some do respond, others don´t...



I should add these shoes (and the matching bag) are not only shoes to me. They are storytime, pure John Galliano, they are my 16-year old self yearning for leopard print (it was the 80ies, so not that outragous a wish...), they are feeling young and glamorous while I´m old and boring...  Some of the designs Galliano did for Dior do this to me, speak, inspire- that´s why I am so in love with his work.


----------



## essiedub

msd_bags said:


> .
> Funny, I just use ordinary gel pens. I have a colleague who uses fountain pen.  He is a lot younger than me.  I just can't relate.



I like gel pens! All those neat colors!  But I’m committed to using my fountain pens for now.  supposedly your penmanship is improved when using a fountain pen because your strokes must be more deliberate. So I’m trying to refind my script..it got to the point where it was so illegible that I couldn’t read my own notes. .suffice it say that I’m “taking the time” ..plus studies have shown that writing something down improves retention many-fold.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Today’s bag is my LV Lock Me Bucket Noir - I’ve carried it 4 times this month
> Here we’re heading out for the day:
> View attachment 4653326
> 
> And what’s inside:
> View attachment 4653327
> 
> We took an Uber to the office today because we have a Krug dinner to attend tonight and didn’t want both cars downtown (I hate parking at this particular restaurant - stresses me out), now she’s sitting prettily on my desk. Later she will hopefully avoid getting Champagne spilled on her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4653329
> 
> I also noticed a front corner has a bit of wear, before I put her away I’ll polish that up a bit!


That pop of pink inside the bag makes me happy.  I'll bet it's even fun to take your wallet out!
Enjoy the dinner… especially the champagne!


----------



## ElainePG

essiedub said:


> My trainer has told me to get rid of all my shoes not shaped like my foot. Wut?
> *And to eliminate all sugar. Uh? *
> Ok so I have reluctantly gotten rid of beautiful pairs that don’t feel good before I even take a stepActually, I keep trying them for about 2 weeks, hoping that they suddenly become comfortable..so far no dice.


Of course, this is entirely between you and your trainer, but I've personally found that what works better for me is to avoid words like "never" or "always" when it comes to food, except for the things that I absolutely cannot have (like alcohol, which doesn't play well with a bunch of my meds. Sigh.).For example, I've found that I feel and look much better when I "limit" my sugar intake. But sometimes, chocolate is the only thing that will do. Only a little chocolate, though. And it's good chocolate. Ditto for ice cream.


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> What a great idea to start a spreadsheet like that. I’m going to do that right now. I’m not one to religiously go through my cc statements and it’s so easy to forget some of the less than necessary things that I’ve purchased. Thank you for sharing!


I download all my cc charges into a program called Quicken, which I've used for years. But so many of our expenses are either consumables (groceries, gasoline, event tickets and so on) or recurring necessary charges (utilities, property tax), or things that can't be helped but at least are tax deductions (medical bills) that I was finding it hard to truly force myself to look at what I was spending on what I suppose you could call discretionary charges. Like a knife sharpener. Or (gulp) a handbag.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Wellllll - okay!
> I’m carrying my Longchamp Gatsby, French wallet - it has such a fun lining, and *my checkbook has a beautiful leather cover - handmade by an artisan in Virginia*.
> View attachment 4653394
> 
> View attachment 4653395
> 
> And - yes! Tous Les Bateaux du Monde - the most amazing border!
> View attachment 4653396
> 
> (I know, I know - not the scarf thread Cookie - but it’s so pretty!!)


That checkbook cover is so pretty! I just treated myself to a new checkbook cover, too, made by a lady in California. Mine is fabric. The fabric is from Japan, and it makes a happy pop of color inside my handbag. It's the little things that count!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> That pop of pink inside the bag makes me happy.  I'll bet it's even fun to take your wallet out!
> Enjoy the dinner… especially the champagne!


That pop of pink was what caught my attention! 
Dinner was fantastic - but my noggin is a bit foggy this morning...


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> It’s always fun to see your purple Natasha, such a fun colour! I am bag cousins with you on your Natasha, mine is a slightly different style. Attaching an archive picture.
> View attachment 4653631


Love that bright cobalt!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> One time my child was invited to a sleepover. When we got to the house, the mom said we just had lice, I hope you don't mind!


OMG!!!! What did you do????


----------



## ohmisseevee

ElainePG said:


> That checkbook cover is so pretty! I just treated myself to a new checkbook cover, too, made by a lady in California. Mine is fabric. The fabric is from Japan, and it makes a happy pop of color inside my handbag. It's the little things that count!



I feel like I can't justify getting a pretty checkbook cover.  I don't carry around my checks and use them on a very irregular basis and I haven't felt the need to get anything more than the stock cover from my bank. I have splurged on personalized checks and check designs, though - I believe my last order was for some classic Mickey designs. 

I did, however, just treat myself to some lovely portable tissue packet covers made with traditional Japanese patterned fabric. It's a nice camouflage for the tissue packets I'm always carrying around with me.

I also used to have a cell phone holder made with old kimono fabric back when I was in college, for my flip phone (!) that I loved and used to pieces.


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> I'm interested in your moisturizing regimen. I try to do this but fail pretty hard. I put lotion on my body everyday after a shower. Sometimes I will including putting lotion on my feet, but then it feels like all the dirt and dust from the floor get stuck on them. I also got a pumice board, which has been nice for certain trouble spots, and I'll use that a few times a month. *Do you lotion your feet and slip right into bed?* Do you lotion and then use slippers? Curious so I can learn more for my own routine!


I only do moisturizer on my feet at night, before bed, and then into a pair of socks. I usually get hot partway through the night and kick the socks off but by then the moisturizer has sunk in. I don't use a pumice board, because I get regualr pedicures every 6 weeks or so. I figure heel-scrubbing should be left to the experts.  As part of the pedi, she also does a paraffin treatment which makes my heels (which have a tendency to get dry) very soft. I keep my toenails rather short, and I don't have her put polish on them.Since I don't wear sandals (the weather here is never hot enough for them) I really don't need to have polish, and I've found that leaving them free of polish is healthier for my toesies.

Manicures, however, are another thing entirely! I get a mani regularly, every three weeks, and it's pretty much always a French manicure. My nails aren't very long, and I like the look of short(er) nails with the white/neutral of a French mani. She does white on the tips, but then just clear protein polish on the rest of the nail, which keeps my nails super healthy.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> That pop of pink was what caught my attention!
> Dinner was fantastic - but my noggin is a bit foggy this morning...
> View attachment 4653966


Well, I guess it would be! But it looks like you had fun… right?


----------



## ElainePG

ohmisseevee said:


> I feel like I can't justify getting a pretty checkbook cover.  I don't carry around my checks and use them on a very irregular basis and I haven't felt the need to get anything more than the stock cover from my bank. I have splurged on personalized checks and check designs, though - I believe my last order was for some classic Mickey designs.
> 
> I did, however, just treat myself to some lovely portable tissue packet covers made with traditional Japanese patterned fabric. It's a nice camouflage for the tissue packets I'm always carrying around with me.
> 
> I also used to have a cell phone holder made with old kimono fabric back when I was in college, for my flip phone (!) that I loved and used to pieces.
> 
> View attachment 4653971


I love Japanese fabric, and that tissue packet cover is adorable.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> 3 bags out is awesome! Good for you!


Thanks! I was delighted they went. They were pretty but just not getting enough wear.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> The urge to buy bags for the sake of buying them can be bad, can´t it? Like you I´ve already been struggling this month. Actually I started the month with a strange urge to own a Chanel Boy...  I got over it eventually, especially because it´s in a price range I´d consider expensive for a second car. There´ve been other much cheaper bags I´ve been looking at, too and then had the same feeling like you had: they are not meant to be mine! This forum has helped me very much to realise what´s important and to be grateful for the treasures I already have.
> 
> To calm my desire for a Boy I did what my mother used to tell me when I wanted silly things as a little girl: "then go and paint it for yourself!" Well, here´s my very nerve calming version of a Boy desing on a cheap vintage handbag.
> View attachment 4653902


That is awesome!


----------



## ohmisseevee

So I took a look at my stats for January, and while I'm not doing _great_, I'm also not doing badly!

*Bags In:* 1
*Bags Out:* 0
 - 1 bag pending sale
 - 2 bags pending donation/gifting away
*SLGs In:* 4
*SLGs Out*: 1

I've been switching between my bags relatively regularly throughout the month. I did count days that I still had my belongings in the bag even if I didn't go out (for example, while I was sick), and my clutch (the Massaccesi Flora) was only counted on the days I used it independent of the larger bag that was in. It's the first time I've used clutches in that way, and I found it super convenient!  i'll probably continue to do this when I switch back to my work-tote.

These are my bag usage stats for the month, per-bag:


And this is what it looks like by percentage:


I didn't buy any new shoes, accessories, or items of clothing (though I did gain a couple of items as gifts and race swag), though I did buy new makeup/skincare items (two tubes of lip moisturizer / lip tint). I was also asked by one of my college friends to be her bridesmaid for a wedding in May (!), which was quite exciting, but also spent most of the month sick (2+ weeks plus two days with food poisoning after eating bad sushi), so January has been quite a mixed bag for me.

On the bright side, my parents had dinner with my BF twice this month for Chinese New Year and I think they really like him even though he's not also Chinese. We're approaching our one-year anniversary soon and I can't believe how much my life has changed in this past year. I've been in committed relationships before but something's different about this one - it feels like our future together is very tangible and imaginable.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I will give up all sugar and about 10,000 other things including a few relatives before I give up my heels. That being said, I refuse to wear uncomfortable shoes. So I have very few closed in pointed toe. In fact, I think I only have one pair of pointed toe boots. I really prefer to have my toes out. Luckily it’s warm here more than it’s not so I don’t have to wear closed in shoes as much as I’ve had to in the past.
> 
> Speaking of toes out. Do you ladies do pedicures?  I do my pedicures ETW on Wed - I think I do a more thorough job - and then get my - nails dip powder plus manicure - done ETW on Thursday. This was nail week and they look great!!  Pretty, lightly sparkly pale pink on both.  Ready for the weekend.


I don't do my fingernails as I have small hands with tiny nails. When they are very long, they look tinier if they are polished with anything other than clear. I usually keep the toenails polished, but sometimes I don't see the point to doing it during the winter. I'm afraid to go to a salon because of infections.


Rhl2987 said:


> I love the look of these. Never purchased them because they’re so expensive, but I do hear they are very comfortable. I like the look of the Lurum, which has quite a few more crystals. At this heel height I’d imagine they could be quite comfortable with exactly the same amount of style and and chic-ness. Can anyone here attest to the comfort of Manolo’s? Unfortunately the two I bought pre-pregnancy are now too tight.



My feet grew a half size with pregnancy. They grew more than that with the later pregnancies but then they shrunk back a bit, so overall I gained a half size or maybe a little more.


----------



## dcooney4

ohmisseevee said:


> So I took a look at my stats for January, and while I'm not doing _great_, I'm also not doing badly!
> 
> *Bags In:* 1
> *Bags Out:* 0
> - 1 bag pending sale
> - 2 bags pending donation/gifting away
> *SLGs In:* 4
> *SLGs Out*: 1
> 
> I've been switching between my bags relatively regularly throughout the month. I did count days that I still had my belongings in the bag even if I didn't go out (for example, while I was sick), and my clutch (the Massaccesi Flora) was only counted on the days I used it independent of the larger bag that was in. It's the first time I've used clutches in that way, and I found it super convenient!  i'll probably continue to do this when I switch back to my work-tote.
> 
> These are my bag usage stats for the month, per-bag:
> View attachment 4654005
> 
> And this is what it looks like by percentage:
> View attachment 4654004
> 
> I didn't buy any new shoes, accessories, or items of clothing (though I did gain a couple of items as gifts and race swag), though I did buy new makeup/skincare items (two tubes of lip moisturizer / lip tint). I was also asked by one of my college friends to be her bridesmaid for a wedding in May (!), which was quite exciting, but also spent most of the month sick (2+ weeks plus two days with food poisoning after eating bad sushi), so January has been quite a mixed bag for me.
> 
> On the bright side, my parents had dinner with my BF twice this month for Chinese New Year and I think they really like him even though he's not also Chinese. We're approaching our one-year anniversary soon and I can't believe how much my life has changed in this past year. I've been in committed relationships before but something's different about this one - it feels like our future together is very tangible and imaginable.


You are doing very well! Sounds like this will be a good year for you . Hope you are feeling much better too.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Cookiefiend said:


> That pop of pink was what caught my attention!
> Dinner was fantastic - but my noggin is a bit foggy this morning...
> View attachment 4653966



     ...............


----------



## Rhl2987

Cookiefiend said:


> That pop of pink was what caught my attention!
> Dinner was fantastic - but my noggin is a bit foggy this morning...
> View attachment 4653966


I love this! Looks like it was a great night!


----------



## Rhl2987

I love hearing all of your foot moisturizing routines and I will start with moisturizer and socks tonight!! Once I'm working, which I will be shortly here, I will go for regular pedicures likely every few weeks.


----------



## ohmisseevee

dcooney4 said:


> You are doing very well! Sounds like this will be a good year for you . Hope you are feeling much better too.



Thank you!  I am much improved, especially after Monday's bout of food poisoning which positively floored me for about 2 whole days. I still have a lingering cough / scratchy throat but, thankfully, it is not bad enough that I need to keep a supply of cough drops readily available.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> The urge to buy bags for the sake of buying them can be bad, can´t it? Like you I´ve already been struggling this month. Actually I started the month with a strange urge to own a Chanel Boy...  I got over it eventually, especially because it´s in a price range I´d consider expensive for a second car. There´ve been other much cheaper bags I´ve been looking at, too and then had the same feeling like you had: they are not meant to be mine! This forum has helped me very much to realise what´s important and to be grateful for the treasures I already have.
> 
> To calm my desire for a Boy I did what my mother used to tell me when I wanted silly things as a little girl: "then go and paint it for yourself!" Well, here´s my very nerve calming version of a Boy desing on a cheap vintage handbag.
> View attachment 4653902


Your boy bag is beautiful!


ElainePG said:


> I download all my cc charges into a program called Quicken, which I've used for years. But so many of our expenses are either consumables (groceries, gasoline, event tickets and so on) or recurring necessary charges (utilities, property tax), or things that can't be helped but at least are tax deductions (medical bills) that I was finding it hard to truly force myself to look at what I was spending on what I suppose you could call discretionary charges. Like a knife sharpener. Or (gulp) a handbag.


I don't think we can deduct medical bills anymore. 
I have a problem with buying things and then never using them. Not just bags. It could be food, cleaners, small appliances, clothing, anything.. Even when things could be returned, I procrastinate until it is too late.


ElainePG said:


> OMG!!!! What did you do????


I don't remember. It was a no win situation. Either I disappoint my kid or I expose him to lice. He didn't get lice so maybe I took him home.


ohmisseevee said:


> I feel like I can't justify getting a pretty checkbook cover.  I don't carry around my checks and use them on a very irregular basis and I haven't felt the need to get anything more than the stock cover from my bank. I have splurged on personalized checks and check designs, though - I believe my last order was for some classic Mickey designs.
> 
> I did, however, just treat myself to some lovely portable tissue packet covers made with traditional Japanese patterned fabric. It's a nice camouflage for the tissue packets I'm always carrying around with me.
> 
> I also used to have a cell phone holder made with old kimono fabric back when I was in college, for my flip phone (!) that I loved and used to pieces.
> 
> View attachment 4653971


I have 2 checkbook holders made of really nice leather. One is from a really old wallet I used to use, and the other is from a Fossil wallet I bought on ebay for $6. It was cheaper to buy the wallet than just a checkbook cover!


ohmisseevee said:


> So I took a look at my stats for January, and while I'm not doing _great_, I'm also not doing badly!
> 
> *Bags In:* 1
> *Bags Out:* 0
> - 1 bag pending sale
> - 2 bags pending donation/gifting away
> *SLGs In:* 4
> *SLGs Out*: 1
> 
> I've been switching between my bags relatively regularly throughout the month. I did count days that I still had my belongings in the bag even if I didn't go out (for example, while I was sick), and my clutch (the Massaccesi Flora) was only counted on the days I used it independent of the larger bag that was in. It's the first time I've used clutches in that way, and I found it super convenient!  i'll probably continue to do this when I switch back to my work-tote.
> 
> These are my bag usage stats for the month, per-bag:
> View attachment 4654005
> 
> And this is what it looks like by percentage:
> View attachment 4654004
> 
> I didn't buy any new shoes, accessories, or items of clothing (though I did gain a couple of items as gifts and race swag), though I did buy new makeup/skincare items (two tubes of lip moisturizer / lip tint). I was also asked by one of my college friends to be her bridesmaid for a wedding in May (!), which was quite exciting, but also spent most of the month sick (2+ weeks plus two days with food poisoning after eating bad sushi), so January has been quite a mixed bag for me.
> 
> On the bright side, my parents had dinner with my BF twice this month for Chinese New Year and I think they really like him even though he's not also Chinese. We're approaching our one-year anniversary soon and I can't believe how much my life has changed in this past year. I've been in committed relationships before but something's different about this one - it feels like our future together is very tangible and imaginable.


My daughter's husband is of a different race than us. His parents haven't very welcoming of my daughter into their family but they haven't completely rejected her either. She thinks they are warming up because they are realizing that the relationship is permanent. 

I'm sorry you've been sick.


----------



## whateve

I'm still hoping for a last minute sale to round out this month, but here are my stats. I'm afraid I haven't done very well this month.
Bags out  1
Bags in    3 (one I haven't received yet, and one is a small clutch so I'm not sure if I'll count it as a bag or SLG)
SLGs out  5
SLGs in    2

I carried 8 bags this month.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> That is awesome!


aww, thank-you!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> Your boy bag is beautiful!


Thank-you so much! It´s nothing more than a doodle, but makes me happy and satisfies the "need" for a quilted bag without the expense or going for a fake.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you so much! It´s nothing more than a doodle, but makes me happy and satisfies the "need" for a quilted bag without the expense or going for a fake.


Many purse brands have quilted bags. I really love my Henri Bendel quilted nappa leather bags. They are excellent quality, have a unique quilting design, and were much cheaper than Chanel.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> Many purse brands have quilted bags. I really love my Henri Bendel quilted nappa leather bags. They are excellent quality, have a unique quilting design, and were much cheaper than Chanel.


Henri Bendel does not seem to turn up on the German market. I´ve never heard of the brand, but will check it out. Re quilted bags I´ve been looking at lots of makers- some designs I like- for example the Longchamp Amazone (I asked to see it close up at the Paris airport last year and was so shocked when the SA took it out of a cramped cupboard where they all were stacked in plastic bags... and that´s a 750 Euro bag?) or the Rebekka Minkoff Love cannot convince me quality-wise. Others like German Aigner which are superb quality fall through, because they are not available with silver hardware which I would want if I paid good money for a new bag. I´m open to brand suggestions!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Henri Bendel does not seem to turn up on the German market. I´ve never heard of the brand, but will check it out. Re quilted bags I´ve been looking at lots of makers- some designs I like- for example the Longchamp Amazone (I asked to see it close up at the Paris airport last year and was so shocked when the SA took it out of a cramped cupboard where they all were stacked in plastic bags... and that´s a 750 Euro bag?) or the Rebekka Minkoff Love cannot convince me quality-wise. Others like German Aigner which are superb quality fall through, because they are not available with silver hardware which I would want if I paid good money for a new bag. I´m open to brand suggestions!


Henri Bendel is an American brand that is out of business now so you won't find one unless you buy second hand online. They won't sell for much second hand as the brand isn't well known. There are other brands that make high quality items that have low resale value. I can't think of any that make quilted leather at the moment. Here is a picture of one of my Henri Bendel bags. I paid around $250 for it on sale from the store. I also have a flap bag that is a little bigger.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> Henri Bendel is an American brand that is out of business now so you won't find one unless you buy second hand online. They won't sell for much second hand as the brand isn't well known. There are other brands that make high quality items that have low resale value. I can't think of any that make quilted leather at the moment. Here is a picture of one of my Henri Bendel bags. I paid around $250 for it on sale from the store. I also have a flap bag that is a little bigger.



That´s a very lovely bag! Our ebay only has a few Henri Bendel items and no nice bags, but I´ll keep the brand on my radar- or throw a sticky web string out... Thank-you!


----------



## ElainePG

ohmisseevee said:


> Thank you!  I am much improved, especially after Monday's bout of food poisoning which positively floored me for about 2 whole days. I still have a lingering cough / scratchy throat but, thankfully, it is not bad enough that I need to keep a supply of cough drops readily available.


So scary about food poisoning from sushi. Food poisoning is TERRIBLE. I only had it once, years ago, and I still remember. Ugh.
DH and I go out for sushi every few weeks, but only the cooked selections. (Not very traditional, I know, but I'm prone to catching this & that, so I don't want to take chances.)


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Henri Bendel is an American brand that is out of business now so you won't find one unless you buy second hand online. They won't sell for much second hand as the brand isn't well known. There are other brands that make high quality items that have low resale value. I can't think of any that make quilted leather at the moment. Here is a picture of one of my Henri Bendel bags. I paid around $250 for it on sale from the store. I also have a flap bag that is a little bigger.


That Henri Bendel is such a pretty bag! I was so sad when they went out of business. The end of an era! 

Marc Jacobs (in the good old days) used to make quilted bags. There are a lot of them available on eBay for very low prices. I have had several, but now I'm just down to this one. It's the Large Single, and it's made of lambskin.


----------



## ElainePG

*My January stats…*

Bags in: 1 (Maybe. It's from Fashionphile, it just arrived today, and I have 30 days to make up my mind. We shall see, but I drooled a little when I took it out of the box. I'll post it if I decide to keep it!)
Bags out: 0
Bags on probation: 2 (I'll post about this another day. I it would require venting about heavy bags and my shoulder, if anyone is interested.  )

Slgs in: 0
Slgs out: 0


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> That Henri Bendel is such a pretty bag! I was so sad when they went out of business. The end of an era!
> 
> Marc Jacobs (in the good old days) used to make quilted bags. There are a lot of them available on eBay for very low prices. I have had several, but now I'm just down to this one. It's the Large Single, and it's made of lambskin.
> View attachment 4654268


That's beautiful! It's almost the same color as my Bendel flap.


----------



## ohmisseevee

ElainePG said:


> So scary about food poisoning from sushi. Food poisoning is TERRIBLE. I only had it once, years ago, and I still remember. Ugh.
> DH and I go out for sushi every few weeks, but only the cooked selections. (Not very traditional, I know, but I'm prone to catching this & that, so I don't want to take chances.)



The sad part is I've been to that particular restaurant before and it's quite good!  Even if it's an anomaly, not sure I ever want to go back. I felt like death warmed over for a couple of days as I dragged myself around at work and around the house.

I don't frequently go out for sushi, and then typically only at the most reputable/best/traditional places.  Traditional sushi/sashimi is amazing - nothing quite like it.

Still, I understand not wanting to take chances, especially if you're prone to catching things.  And there are cooked sushi options that are just mouthwateringly delightful!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Mulberrygal said:


> ...............


 I’m fine - lots of coffee this morning, French fries for lunch! 


Rhl2987 said:


> I love this! Looks like it was a great night!


It was a lot of fun, and a very unusual night! Each couple brought bottles of Krug, the restaurant paired some marvelous dishes - we all learned about the vintage, about each ID or serial number, (newer Krug bottles have serial numbers that can be researched to see how many vintages are in that series - very nerdy I know) and Krug’s rep joined us.


----------



## Sparkletastic

My January stats are boring. (Which isn’t a bad thing) My YSL camera bag arrived in January but, I purchased and counted it in December. 

Bags: 0 in / 1 out (24 total) 
SLG’s: 0 in / 0 out (3 total)

1 bag to be placed for sale.


----------



## More bags

More bags said:


> I love pens and I am enjoying all the quotes you’re sharing. I prefer cartridges in my fountain pens. I have a few pens on the go, a Montblanc Marilyn Monroe fountain pen and a Lamy LX rose gold fountain pen currently with vibrant pink ink.
> Yes, I too, am trying to use and appreciate all the lovely things I have acquired over the years.





essiedub said:


> Oh you must show pix of these pens!
> plus the bag of the day
> and its contents!





msd_bags said:


> Funny, I just use ordinary gel pens. I have a colleague who uses fountain pen.  He is a lot younger than me.  I just can't relate.



Gel pens are fantastic, too!
For @essiedub, Montblanc Marilyn Monroe fountain pen and a Lamy LX rose gold fountain pen,


Also bag spill picture with Gucci Soho Disco, twins with @doni
- Chanel black caviar O Case cosmetic bag (EpiPen, tissues, lipstick, lip balm, I’ll also toss my car keys in here)
- Louis Vuitton cerise Empreinte Cles
- Chanel 15C dark pink caviar O card holder
- rental car keys (my car is at the shop for repairs)
- sunglasses case


----------



## More bags

doni said:


> Here you go, a day in the life, my new tote ready for boarding on a one-night trip. This is all I am taking.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4653779
> 
> 
> What’s inside. In the green pouch an iPad and a couple magazines. There is still space on top for the FT and the scarf when not wearing.
> 
> View attachment 4653776
> View attachment 4653777
> View attachment 4653778


Congratulations on your new bag! Have a wonderful trip. I love all of your pouches. We’re twins on the Gucci Soho Disco. 



dcooney4 said:


> This month has been a bit crazy. I have been trying to down size further. While at the same time dealing with some errors. Last month I ordered a light weight backpack that when it came would not open, so I exchanged it for a crossbody but that is part of last month even though it took so long that I received the exchange this month. I did get rid of two sport crossbody bags and attempted to get one preloved. It came and went back out yesterday. It had a black line of dirt on the inside lining towards the top that was not in the photos and came complete with sanitary supplies loose in one section. So I just decided to bite the bullet and get a new cute Mz Wallace instead. Fingers crossed it is love when it arrives.
> We are going shopping today but I have no intention of buying a bag. If I see something I love anyway it would be for Vday and wouldn't get it till then from dh. So here are this months stats.
> Bags in 1--Just ordered
> Bags out 3
> Slgs in 0
> Slgs Out 0
> Sport/Travel bags in 0
> Sports/Travel bags out 2
> Things have not been moving at the consignment shop this month.


Congratulations on your stats, especially all of your outs!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> The urge to buy bags for the sake of buying them can be bad, can´t it? Like you I´ve already been struggling this month. Actually I started the month with a strange urge to own a Chanel Boy...  I got over it eventually, especially because it´s in a price range I´d consider expensive for a second car. There´ve been other much cheaper bags I´ve been looking at, too and then had the same feeling like you had: they are not meant to be mine! This forum has helped me very much to realise what´s important and to be grateful for the treasures I already have.
> 
> To calm my desire for a Boy I did what my mother used to tell me when I wanted silly things as a little girl: "then go and paint it for yourself!" Well, here´s my very nerve calming version of a Boy desing on a cheap vintage handbag.
> View attachment 4653902


You are so talented, this is beautiful!



Cookiefiend said:


> January stats -
> *2 Bag in, 0 out.* I only have one listed (Danse Lente), I'll keep it listed until the end of March. If it doesn't sell by then, I'm donating it.
> One of the bags in was the Nancy Gonzalez Erica mini tote - so cute and I needed it because I've worn it 4 times already! The other is an Hermes Dalvy that I found in late December, but I was so sick and then so busy with end of the year stuff, that I didn't post it. I'll post the deets later today.
> *2 Scarves in* - the Plumes en Fete, and Alphapois moussie losange - *0 out*. I've got 4 listed, I might list more because - zomg - I have too many!
> *Books read ytd* - 1. I'm behind!
> I carried 12 bags in January, the LV Pallas was carried 8 times - which is great!
> 
> February's challenge of carrying all my red or pink bags (3 bags - bwahaha - should be easy enough!) at least one time starts tomorrow!


Good stats, great bag rotation. Well done Cookie!



Cookiefiend said:


> That pop of pink was what caught my attention!
> Dinner was fantastic - but my noggin is a bit foggy this morning...
> View attachment 4653966


Awesome pic, it begs for an explanation or at least more details!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Love that bright cobalt!


Thank you Elaine! 



ohmisseevee said:


> So I took a look at my stats for January, and while I'm not doing _great_, I'm also not doing badly!
> 
> *Bags In:* 1
> *Bags Out:* 0
> - 1 bag pending sale
> - 2 bags pending donation/gifting away
> *SLGs In:* 4
> *SLGs Out*: 1
> 
> I've been switching between my bags relatively regularly throughout the month. I did count days that I still had my belongings in the bag even if I didn't go out (for example, while I was sick), and my clutch (the Massaccesi Flora) was only counted on the days I used it independent of the larger bag that was in. It's the first time I've used clutches in that way, and I found it super convenient!  i'll probably continue to do this when I switch back to my work-tote.
> 
> These are my bag usage stats for the month, per-bag:
> View attachment 4654005
> 
> And this is what it looks like by percentage:
> View attachment 4654004
> 
> I didn't buy any new shoes, accessories, or items of clothing (though I did gain a couple of items as gifts and race swag), though I did buy new makeup/skincare items (two tubes of lip moisturizer / lip tint). I was also asked by one of my college friends to be her bridesmaid for a wedding in May (!), which was quite exciting, but also spent most of the month sick (2+ weeks plus two days with food poisoning after eating bad sushi), so January has been quite a mixed bag for me.
> 
> On the bright side, my parents had dinner with my BF twice this month for Chinese New Year and I think they really like him even though he's not also Chinese. We're approaching our one-year anniversary soon and I can't believe how much my life has changed in this past year. I've been in committed relationships before but something's different about this one - it feels like our future together is very tangible and imaginable.


Great job tracking - I like the visuals! I hope you’re feeling better. Congratulations on your upcoming anniversary!


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> I'm still hoping for a last minute sale to round out this month, but here are my stats. I'm afraid I haven't done very well this month.
> Bags out  1
> Bags in    3 (one I haven't received yet, and one is a small clutch so I'm not sure if I'll count it as a bag or SLG)
> SLGs out  5
> SLGs in    2
> 
> I carried 8 bags this month.


Great stats! Way to go.



whateve said:


> Henri Bendel is an American brand that is out of business now so you won't find one unless you buy second hand online. They won't sell for much second hand as the brand isn't well known. There are other brands that make high quality items that have low resale value. I can't think of any that make quilted leather at the moment. Here is a picture of one of my Henri Bendel bags. I paid around $250 for it on sale from the store. I also have a flap bag that is a little bigger.


Pretty bag whateve!



ElainePG said:


> That Henri Bendel is such a pretty bag! I was so sad when they went out of business. The end of an era!
> 
> Marc Jacobs (in the good old days) used to make quilted bags. There are a lot of them available on eBay for very low prices. I have had several, but now I'm just down to this one. It's the Large Single, and it's made of lambskin.
> View attachment 4654268


This is a great shade of blue Elaine!



ElainePG said:


> *My January stats…*
> 
> Bags in: 1 (Maybe. It's from Fashionphile, it just arrived today, and I have 30 days to make up my mind. We shall see, but I drooled a little when I took it out of the box. I'll post it if I decide to keep it!)
> Bags out: 0
> Bags on probation: 2 (I'll post about this another day. I it would require venting about heavy bags and my shoulder, if anyone is interested.  )
> 
> Slgs in: 0
> Slgs out: 0


Congrats on your stats and on your new bag! Looking forward to details and pics if she’s a keeper.
Ack, heavy bags are a no go for me. Feel free to vent when you’re ready. I will support you and your shoulder.


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> My January stats are boring. (Which isn’t a bad thing) My YSL camera bag arrived in January but, I purchased and counted it in December.
> 
> Bags: 0 in / 1 out (24 total)
> SLG’s: 0 in / 0 out (3 total)
> 
> 1 bag to be placed for sale.


Well done on boring stats Sparkle!  I enjoyed your bag pics and analyses this month. 24 bags is on the smaller side of your desired collection range that you’ve mentioned in the past, how is it feeling - are you happy with the variety, getting in as much rotation as you would like, pining for anything new?


----------



## More bags

*January Update and Challenges*

Carried 16 bags
Not buying any extras in January challenge - completed
Using up freezer/pantry/larder items January challenge - completed
Bought a replacement mascara, great mascara discussion this month
Tracked my lipstick/lip products usage and eliminated the least used items
Edited/curated my digital photos
Exited 104 items in January (clothing, shoes, toiletries, books, household items, etc.)
*Jan 2020 Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out

Let’s keep up the great momentum, wishing everyone all the best with their February and year long challenges! Be well.


----------



## msd_bags

My stats for January:

Bag in: 1
  This one: (I have been watching this for a while then the price dropped below $150 so I caved.)




I’m not exactly happy with the bag I got since I feel it’s a return.  But it’s the last piece and I’m a bit lazy to go through the return process so I’m keeping the bag.  And this is not a daily bag for me so I’m okay with it.  I’ll see if I can use it this weekend.
Bag out: 0
Total number of bags used:  7.  This is a bit low for me since I was averaging 10 before.  But since December, I’ve been staying longer with my bags.  I don’t see this as a bad thing, in fact I feel good that a particular bag is having more playtime.  We’ll see how I feel in the next weeks.


----------



## Katinahat

Got the labels working on my chart for this month now. I’ve worn 8 bags. Nothing new in or out.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Now about to go out with my heaviest bag, Mulberry Tessie Hobo, to launch February challenge.


----------



## msd_bags

Katinahat said:


> Got the labels working on my chart for this month now. I’ve worn 8 bags. Nothing new in or out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4654416
> 
> 
> Now about to go out with my heaviest bag, Mulberry Tessie Hobo, to launch February challenge.


That pie shows a lot of info!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> Many purse brands have quilted bags. I really love my Henri Bendel quilted nappa leather bags. They are excellent quality, have a unique quilting design, and were much cheaper than Chanel.


I wish Henry Bendel didn't go under. I really would like one of their backpacks again.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> Henri Bendel is an American brand that is out of business now so you won't find one unless you buy second hand online. They won't sell for much second hand as the brand isn't well known. There are other brands that make high quality items that have low resale value. I can't think of any that make quilted leather at the moment. Here is a picture of one of my Henri Bendel bags. I paid around $250 for it on sale from the store. I also have a flap bag that is a little bigger.


Love the black and silver combo.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> *My January stats…*
> 
> Bags in: 1 (Maybe. It's from Fashionphile, it just arrived today, and I have 30 days to make up my mind. We shall see, but I drooled a little when I took it out of the box. I'll post it if I decide to keep it!)
> Bags out: 0
> Bags on probation: 2 (I'll post about this another day. I it would require venting about heavy bags and my shoulder, if anyone is interested.  )
> 
> Slgs in: 0
> Slgs out: 0


Can't wait to hear on both the new and the ones on probation.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> *January Update and Challenges*
> 
> Carried 16 bags
> Not buying any extras in January challenge - completed
> Using up freezer/pantry/larder items January challenge - completed
> Bought a replacement mascara, great mascara discussion this month
> Tracked my lipstick/lip products usage and eliminated the least used items
> Edited/curated my digital photos
> Exited 104 items in January (clothing, shoes, toiletries, books, household items, etc.)
> *Jan 2020 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> Let’s keep up the great momentum, wishing everyone all the best with their February and year long challenges! Be well.


Well done!


----------



## momasaurus

whateve said:


> Henri Bendel is an American brand that is out of business now so you won't find one unless you buy second hand online. They won't sell for much second hand as the brand isn't well known. There are other brands that make high quality items that have low resale value. I can't think of any that make quilted leather at the moment. Here is a picture of one of my Henri Bendel bags. I paid around $250 for it on sale from the store. I also have a flap bag that is a little bigger.


I really liked Henri Bendel. It was a department store back in the day - I still have a red linen jacket from the 1980s. The bags were great, and lots of variety. This is beautiful.


----------



## momasaurus

msd_bags said:


> My stats for January:
> 
> Bag in: 1
> This one: (I have been watching this for a while then the price dropped below $150 so I caved.)
> 
> View attachment 4654398
> 
> 
> I’m not exactly happy with the bag I got since I feel it’s a return.  But it’s the last piece and I’m a bit lazy to go through the return process so I’m keeping the bag.  And this is not a daily bag for me so I’m okay with it.  I’ll see if I can use it this weekend.
> Bag out: 0
> Total number of bags used:  7.  This is a bit low for me since I was averaging 10 before.  But since December, I’ve been staying longer with my bags.  I don’t see this as a bad thing, in fact I feel good that a particular bag is having more playtime.  We’ll see how I feel in the next weeks.


This is a great color. I hope you find it useful and fun.


----------



## dcooney4

After this January unless I make a separate list I won't know which bag I wore when and truth be told I don't care as long as they get worn. I took a quick look and for January and I wore 10 different bags.


----------



## momasaurus

I've been on the road most of January, and also am still nursing my broken arm, so the only bag I've carried has been my backpack. I brought along a barenia evelyn, which has been useful when I want to feel more human. When I get home tomorrow I hope the new strap I ordered will have arrived. The thing I dislike the most about the evelyn is the crummy canvas strap.
Stats: Nothing in or out in leather.
But 3 scarves in. One grail, one item from a friend, one new Jungle Love Love twilly (and twillies don't really count, right?)
Going to relist a bunch of scarves when I get home.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> *My January stats…*
> 
> Bags in: 1 (Maybe. It's from Fashionphile, it just arrived today, and I have 30 days to make up my mind. We shall see, but I drooled a little when I took it out of the box. I'll post it if I decide to keep it!)
> Bags out: 0
> Bags on probation: 2 (I'll post about this another day. I it would require venting about heavy bags and my shoulder, if anyone is interested.  )
> 
> Slgs in: 0
> Slgs out: 0


Drooling a bit is usually a good sign... 
Cat waits to see it! 
And vent away! Everyone is still listening to me and my Danse Lente trials! 


More bags said:


> Gel pens are fantastic, too!
> For @essiedub, Montblanc Marilyn Monroe fountain pen and a Lamy LX rose gold fountain pen,
> View attachment 4654365
> 
> Also bag spill picture with Gucci Soho Disco, twins with @doni
> - Chanel black caviar O Case cosmetic bag (EpiPen, tissues, lipstick, lip balm, I’ll also toss my car keys in here)
> - Louis Vuitton cerise Empreinte Cles
> - Chanel 15C dark pink caviar O card holder
> - rental car keys (my car is at the shop for repairs)
> - sunglasses case
> 
> View attachment 4654366
> View attachment 4654367


I really like this bag - and I love your bag spill - everything is so pretty! 


More bags said:


> *January Update and Challenges*
> 
> Carried 16 bags
> Not buying any extras in January challenge - completed
> Using up freezer/pantry/larder items January challenge - completed
> Bought a replacement mascara, great mascara discussion this month
> Tracked my lipstick/lip products usage and eliminated the least used items
> Edited/curated my digital photos
> Exited 104 items in January (clothing, shoes, toiletries, books, household items, etc.)
> *Jan 2020 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> Let’s keep up the great momentum, wishing everyone all the best with their February and year long challenges! Be well.


Now those are some stats! Well done! 
I’ve been working on my photos (phone) just so that I can find things for TPF. 
One on my goals this year is to waste less food - I wasn't perfect in January, but my refrigerator is as bare as it has ever been (which honestly scares me a bit) and I like the way it looks even though it worries me. 
Does any one else have a problem with condiments? I have SO many! Jams galore, pickles, mayos, salad dressings, mustards, and various sauces are jammed in there... I’m afraid to get rid of them because so many recipes call for a tablespoon of XY or Z - so I will eventually need it! 


Katinahat said:


> Got the labels working on my chart for this month now. I’ve worn 8 bags. Nothing new in or out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4654416
> 
> 
> Now about to go out with my heaviest bag, Mulberry Tessie Hobo, to launch February challenge.


That is so cool! 


momasaurus said:


> I've been on the road most of January, and also am still nursing my broken arm, so the only bag I've carried has been my backpack. I brought along a barenia evelyn, which has been useful when I want to feel more human. When I get home tomorrow I hope the new strap I ordered will have arrived. The thing I dislike the most about the evelyn is the crummy canvas strap.
> Stats: Nothing in or out in leather.
> But 3 scarves in. One grail, one item from a friend, one new Jungle Love Love twilly (and twillies don't really count, right?)
> Going to relist a bunch of scarves when I get home.


Twillies definitely don’t count! And do tell about the grail!


----------



## dcooney4

Received this a few minutes ago. Just ordered yesterday. My Mz Wallace Fulton Crossbody. Checked it and took the tags right off and loaded her up.


----------



## dcooney4

It has a beautiful red interior. I am using the wallet my dd gave me . The pouch carries blistex and cough drops and headache meds plus a couple of business cards and a key . Only thing missing is my phone and glasses as need them to take the picture.


----------



## essiedub

More bags said:


> Gel pens are fantastic, too!
> For @essiedub, Montblanc Marilyn Monroe fountain pen and a Lamy LX rose gold fountain pen,
> View attachment 4654365
> 
> Also bag spill picture with Gucci Soho Disco, twins with @doni
> - Chanel black caviar O Case cosmetic bag (EpiPen, tissues, lipstick, lip balm, I’ll also toss my car keys in here)
> - Louis Vuitton cerise Empreinte Cles
> - Chanel 15C dark pink caviar O card holder
> - rental car keys (my car is at the shop for repairs)
> - sunglasses case
> 
> View attachment 4654366
> View attachment 4654367



Oh Great. Now I want everything that you show the O case, the clues, the Disco, the card holder, even your sunglasses case. Just great 
seriously though, I love the color coordination of the black and red. Do you rotate your SLGs? that Disco is larger than I expected, eh? Really cute! Does it come in different colors? Does it have a contrast interior?   Oh oh..I really want that O case..that has the burgundy interior? 
Thanks for spilling your bag! Bet you were carrying the red Marilyn pen?


----------



## essiedub

dcooney4 said:


> It has a beautiful red interior. I am using the wallet my dd gave me . The pouch carries blistex and cough drops and headache meds plus a couple of business cards and a key . Only thing missing is my phone and glasses as need them to take the picture.



You are a minimalist! Love the red interior and the grommet detail. This would be great for travel too!
I know that Kate Spade wallet..it’s awesome. Has everything (coin, card, and compartment for unfolded bills), yet is small and flat. I searched every major  mfg a few years ago ..it was so hard to find. I think they finally adapted for the small bag trend .


----------



## dcooney4

essiedub said:


> You are a minimalist! Love the red interior and the grommet detail. This would be great for travel too!
> I know that Kate Spade wallet..it’s awesome. Has everything (coin, card, and compartment for unfolded bills), yet is small and flat. I searched every major  mfg a few years ago ..it was so hard to find. I think they finally adapted for the small bag trend .


I have shoulder issues so I had to become a minimalist. I love the grommets. Thanks!


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> Drooling a bit is usually a good sign...
> Cat waits to see it!
> And vent away! Everyone is still listening to me and my Danse Lente trials!
> 
> I really like this bag - and I love your bag spill - everything is so pretty!
> 
> Now those are some stats! Well done!
> I’ve been working on my photos (phone) just so that I can find things for TPF.
> One on my goals this year is to waste less food - I wasn't perfect in January, but my refrigerator is as bare as it has ever been (which honestly scares me a bit) and I like the way it looks even though it worries me.
> Does any one else have a problem with condiments? I have SO many! Jams galore, pickles, mayos, salad dressings, mustards, and various sauces are jammed in there... I’m afraid to get rid of them because so many recipes call for a tablespoon of XY or Z - so I will eventually need it!
> 
> That is so cool!
> 
> Twillies definitely don’t count! And do tell about the grail!


Yes! I had tons of condiments, sauces and marinades. I recently cleaned out the refrigerator and got rid of most. I just don't cook much anymore. There are some cabinets that probably need to be cleaned out too. 


dcooney4 said:


> Received this a few minutes ago. Just ordered yesterday. My Mz Wallace Fulton Crossbody. Checked it and took the tags right off and loaded her up.


This is adorable!


----------



## whateve

msd_bags said:


> My stats for January:
> 
> Bag in: 1
> This one: (I have been watching this for a while then the price dropped below $150 so I caved.)
> 
> View attachment 4654398
> 
> 
> I’m not exactly happy with the bag I got since I feel it’s a return.  But it’s the last piece and I’m a bit lazy to go through the return process so I’m keeping the bag.  And this is not a daily bag for me so I’m okay with it.  I’ll see if I can use it this weekend.
> Bag out: 0
> Total number of bags used:  7.  This is a bit low for me since I was averaging 10 before.  But since December, I’ve been staying longer with my bags.  I don’t see this as a bad thing, in fact I feel good that a particular bag is having more playtime.  We’ll see how I feel in the next weeks.


Beautiful color!


More bags said:


> Great stats! Way to go.
> 
> 
> Pretty bag whateve!
> 
> 
> This is a great shade of blue Elaine!
> 
> 
> Congrats on your stats and on your new bag! Looking forward to details and pics if she’s a keeper.
> Ack, heavy bags are a no go for me. Feel free to vent when you’re ready. I will support you and your shoulder.






dcooney4 said:


> Love the black and silver combo.





momasaurus said:


> I really liked Henri Bendel. It was a department store back in the day - I still have a red linen jacket from the 1980s. The bags were great, and lots of variety. This is beautiful.


Thank you!


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Drooling a bit is usually a good sign...
> Cat waits to see it!
> And vent away! Everyone is still listening to me and my Danse Lente
> That is so cool!
> 
> Twillies definitely don’t count! And do tell about the grail!



The original Jardin sur le toit gavroche. I didn’t like the reissue. Well, maybe the black one LOL....


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Congrats on your stats and on your new bag! Looking forward to details and pics if she’s a keeper.
> Ack, heavy bags are a no go for me. *Feel free to vent when you’re ready. I will support you and your shoulder*.


Hah! Thank you.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> *January Update and Challenges*
> 
> Carried 16 bags
> Not buying any extras in January challenge - completed
> Using up freezer/pantry/larder items January challenge - completed
> Bought a replacement mascara, great mascara discussion this month
> Tracked my lipstick/lip products usage and eliminated the least used items
> Edited/curated my digital photos
> Exited 104 items in January (clothing, shoes, toiletries, books, household items, etc.)
> *Jan 2020 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> Let’s keep up the great momentum, wishing everyone all the best with their February and year long challenges! Be well.


104 items exited is AMAZING! I am simply in awe. I think you get the prize for the month.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> I've been on the road most of January, and also am still nursing my broken arm, so the only bag I've carried has been my backpack. I brought along a barenia evelyn, which has been useful when I want to feel more human. When I get home tomorrow I hope the new strap I ordered will have arrived. The thing I dislike the most about the evelyn is the crummy canvas strap.
> Stats: Nothing in or out in leather.
> But 3 scarves in. One grail, one item from a friend, one new Jungle Love Love twilly (and twillies don't really count, right?)
> Going to relist a bunch of scarves when I get home.


Twillies absolutely don't count! And what's the story with the grail??? 

That broken arm must be so frustrating. How much longer will you have to be in the cast? And was it a trial when you were on airplanes… especially going through TSA security?


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Received this a few minutes ago. Just ordered yesterday. My Mz Wallace Fulton Crossbody. Checked it and took the tags right off and loaded her up.


What a little cutie!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I have shoulder issues so I had to become a minimalist. I love the grommets. Thanks!


Yup… I hear you about the shoulder issues! Thus my new (maybe) bag and my two bags on probation.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> The original Jardin sur le toit gavroche. I didn’t like the reissue. Well, maybe the black one LOL....


Oh, that's a really pretty one!


----------



## papertiger

msd_bags said:


> My stats for January:
> 
> Bag in: 1
> This one: (I have been watching this for a while then the price dropped below $150 so I caved.)
> 
> View attachment 4654398
> 
> 
> I’m not exactly happy with the bag I got since I feel it’s a return.  But it’s the last piece and I’m a bit lazy to go through the return process so I’m keeping the bag.  And this is not a daily bag for me so I’m okay with it.  I’ll see if I can use it this weekend.
> Bag out: 0
> Total number of bags used:  7.  This is a bit low for me since I was averaging 10 before.  But since December, I’ve been staying longer with my bags.  I don’t see this as a bad thing, in fact I feel good that a particular bag is having more playtime.  We’ll see how I feel in the next weeks.



I'm sorry you're not happy with it, it is a very pretty colour (very similar colour as a Herve Leger dress my mother bought me ages ago (and still has tags!). If you wear your bag I will wear my dress.


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> I've been on the road most of January, and also am still nursing my broken arm, so the only bag I've carried has been my backpack. I brought along a barenia evelyn, which has been useful when I want to feel more human. When I get home tomorrow I hope the new strap I ordered will have arrived. The thing I dislike the most about the evelyn is the crummy canvas strap.
> Stats: Nothing in or out in leather.
> But 3 scarves in. One grail, one item from a friend, one new Jungle Love Love twilly (and twillies don't really count, right?)
> Going to relist a bunch of scarves when I get home.



According to @ElainePG twillies, 45s and Bandanas don't count. This is WORD.


----------



## papertiger

I have been AWOL. I have basically been getting up for work at 5am and getting back at 20:00 plus I was ill last weekend and really rundown. 

Jan stats:
Bags:
0 in
0 out 

Other bits
0 in
2 out - 1 pair of boots (DMs - seriously dead) and a makeup bag 

I've been focusing on work (and I was ill last week) so it's taken my mind off shopping for this month. 

I still dream of the OTT silver lizard Dionysus, the larger black snakeskin Dionysus (with matching strap - not chain) and enamel hardware, or the natural  snakeskin 1955. They are all around the £3-4K mark which is hefty but I suppose not compared to H. I will prob get one but I MUST refill the coffers after the ridiculous amount of spending before Christmas on jewellery. Plus, I know it's Gucci's centenary year next year and really want something special then too. All of this is in fact all in-theory though because I need to pick-up my Flora silk blouse this month buy my H SS20 silks before there's nothing left in cws I like. I should do some serious selling. 

Good news though. I'm not even through my probationary period at work and I seem to have already been promoted so let's hope it's permanent. 

I have an event in a couple of weeks so I'm already thinking of my outfit. I want to wear a vintage neon orange coat with big gold buttons, yellow enamel and silver Gucci cat brooch and bright tall, red Gucci hat (is that a Tequila Sunrise?) I'm going from work so which bag shall I take (I'll leave my laptop at work)? 

If it doesn't rain
a) H Black Box Kelly Sellier 
b) H Rouge H Box Bolide 

Black seems like a good choice


----------



## essiedub

Really crappy picture ..but here is my 1st red for February
Dior Le Trente and an H Gavroche with the fireworks (forget the name) 
I’ve been invited to a Chinese New Year lunch!


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> *My January stats…*
> 
> Bags in: 1 (Maybe. It's from Fashionphile, it just arrived today, and I have 30 days to make up my mind. We shall see, but I drooled a little when I took it out of the box. I'll post it if I decide to keep it!)
> Bags out: 0
> Bags on probation: 2 (I'll post about this another day. I it would require venting about heavy bags and my shoulder, if anyone is interested.  )
> 
> Slgs in: 0
> Slgs out: 0


Can’t wait to see.


More bags said:


> Gel pens are fantastic, too!
> For @essiedub, Montblanc Marilyn Monroe fountain pen and a Lamy LX rose gold fountain pen,
> View attachment 4654365
> 
> Also bag spill picture with Gucci Soho Disco, twins with @doni
> - Chanel black caviar O Case cosmetic bag (EpiPen, tissues, lipstick, lip balm, I’ll also toss my car keys in here)
> - Louis Vuitton cerise Empreinte Cles
> - Chanel 15C dark pink caviar O card holder
> - rental car keys (my car is at the shop for repairs)
> - sunglasses case
> 
> View attachment 4654366
> View attachment 4654367


Love all!


More bags said:


> Well done on boring stats Sparkle!  I enjoyed your bag pics and analyses this month. 24 bags is on the smaller side of your desired collection range that you’ve mentioned in the past, how is it feeling - are you happy with the variety, getting in as much rotation as you would like, pining for anything new?


Thank you!  Yes, 24 is feeling a little small for me when it comes to variety. But, I’m happy I’ve done the culling that I have. I only miss one bag and that the Gucci top handle stirrup. I just couldn’t figure out how to wear it well. And, it was so bulky when I was in a restaurant. It needed its own chair.

I think adding 5-6 more bags (total of 30ish) over time would be my sweet spot. But, I don’t want to rush. All of my latest acquisitions have been spot on - beautiful bags that filled identified usage needs. So, I’m going slow but steady.


More bags said:


> *January Update and Challenges*
> 
> Carried 16 bags
> Not buying any extras in January challenge - completed
> Using up freezer/pantry/larder items January challenge - completed
> Bought a replacement mascara, great mascara discussion this month
> Tracked my lipstick/lip products usage and eliminated the least used items
> Edited/curated my digital photos
> Exited 104 items in January (clothing, shoes, toiletries, books, household items, etc.)
> *Jan 2020 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> Let’s keep up the great momentum, wishing everyone all the best with their February and year long challenges! Be well.


Great job on exiting so many items that weren’t serving you!

How did I miss the mascara discussion? I know I skimmed a few posts because I was so behind.   I’m using a Lancôme but I think I’ll go back to the Dior I was using before. Anyone have a suggestion on a great liquid eyeliner?


essiedub said:


> Really crappy picture ..but here is my 1st red for February
> Dior Le Trente and an H Gavroche with the fireworks (forget the name)
> I’ve been invited to a Chinese New Year lunch!
> 
> View attachment 4654653


I had this same bag!  She was my first Dior. Enjoy your lunch!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> I have been AWOL. I have basically been getting up for work at 5am and getting back at 20:00 plus I was ill last weekend and really rundown.
> 
> Jan stats:
> Bags:
> 0 in
> 0 out
> 
> Other bits
> 0 in
> 2 out - 1 pair of boots (DMs - seriously dead) and a makeup bag
> 
> I've been focusing on work (and I was ill last week) so it's taken my mind off shopping for this month.
> 
> I still dream of the OTT silver lizard Dionysus, the larger black snakeskin Dionysus (with matching strap - not chain) and enamel hardware, or the natural  snakeskin 1955. They are all around the £3-4K mark which is hefty but I suppose not compared to H. I will prob get one but I MUST refill the coffers after the ridiculous amount of spending before Christmas on jewellery. Plus, I know it's Gucci's centenary year next year and really want something special then too. All of this is in fact all in-theory though because I need to pick-up my Flora silk blouse this month buy my H SS20 silks before there's nothing left in cws I like. I should do some serious selling.
> 
> Good news though. I'm not even through my probationary period at work and I seem to have already been promoted so let's hope it's permanent.
> 
> I have an event in a couple of weeks so I'm already thinking of my outfit. I want to wear a vintage neon orange coat with big gold buttons, yellow enamel and silver Gucci cat brooch and bright tall, red Gucci hat (is that a Tequila Sunrise?) I'm going from work so which bag shall I take (I'll leave my laptop at work)?
> 
> If it doesn't rain
> a) H Black Box Kelly Sellier
> b) H Rouge H Box Bolide
> 
> Black seems like a good choice


So sorry you've been working so hard on top of getting sick, @papertiger . But it's such good news that your new job seems to be permanent. That must be such a relief to you.

I've been tempted by the new Gucci 1955 style. I love the vintage look of it… reminds me of my preppy college years! Sadly, it's just a wee bit too small for my needs. I already have several bags this size, and I don't need another one. Or at least, that's what I keep telling myself. Who knows what will happen when I see it in person next fall in San Francisco…


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> According to @ElainePG twillies, 45s and Bandanas don't count. This is WORD.


You betcha!


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> So sorry you've been working so hard on top of getting sick, @papertiger . But it's such good news that your new job seems to be permanent. That must be such a relief to you.
> 
> I've been tempted by the new Gucci 1955 style. I love the vintage look of it… reminds me of my preppy college years! Sadly, it's just a wee bit too small for my needs. I already have several bags this size, and I don't need another one. Or at least, that's what I keep telling myself. Who knows what will happen when I see it in person next fall in San Francisco…



Thank you, great relief but mustn't count my chicks yet, official meeting is on Tues so I'll let you know. 

If you do decide to look at the 1955 you may be pleasantly surprised at the depth.


----------



## ElainePG

essiedub said:


> Really crappy picture ..but here is my 1st red for February
> Dior Le Trente and an H Gavroche with the fireworks (forget the name)
> I’ve been invited to a Chinese New Year lunch!
> 
> View attachment 4654653


Wowza, that Le Trente bag is amazing! I've never seen it before. Is it still being made? I love the smooshy leather, and the way it ruffles up at the top. Yum!

Have fun at the luncheon. Which gavroche are you wearing???


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Thank you, great relief but mustn't count my chicks yet, official meeting is on Tues so I'll let you know.
> 
> If you do decide to look at the 1955 *you may be pleasantly surprised at the depth*.


So the depth overcomes the too-short length? Hmmmmmm… My sweet spot for bag length is 11 inches. And I don't usually care for a too-deep bag, because I don't like a bag to pop out too much from my hip. But it will be fun to have a project when we go to San Francisco. DH enjoys the Gucci boutique!


----------



## dcooney4

essiedub said:


> Really crappy picture ..but here is my 1st red for February
> Dior Le Trente and an H Gavroche with the fireworks (forget the name)
> I’ve been invited to a Chinese New Year lunch!
> 
> View attachment 4654653


You look lovely. Hope you had a wonderful time.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Thank you, great relief but mustn't count my chicks yet, official meeting is on Tues so I'll let you know.
> 
> If you do decide to look at the 1955 you may be pleasantly surprised at the depth.


I think you have got this. We will wait till Tuesday evening to celebrate just so we don’t jinx you.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Twillies absolutely don't count! And what's the story with the grail???
> 
> That broken arm must be so frustrating. How much longer will you have to be in the cast? And was it a trial when you were on airplanes… especially going through TSA security?



Although I supposedly have TSA precheck, only the last of FOUR flights let me through. Otherwise it was a total pain, especially when an enthusiastic guard tried to break my arm again during a pat down.

The grail is The original Jardin sur le toit gavroche!

Back to bags the minute I get home (about 30 minutes!)


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Received this a few minutes ago. Just ordered yesterday. My Mz Wallace Fulton Crossbody. Checked it and took the tags right off and loaded her up.


What a cutie!! And she seems to be right for your shoulder.



papertiger said:


> I'm sorry you're not happy with it, it is a very pretty colour (very similar colour as a Herve Leger dress my mother bought me ages ago (and still has tags!). If you wear your bag I will wear my dress.


She’s already loaded up for today (Sunday - church and errands)!  So maybe you get to cut off the tags from your dress.  And I hope you get good news on Tuesdays about your job!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> What a cutie!! And she seems to be right for your shoulder.
> 
> 
> She’s already loaded up for today (Sunday - church and errands)!  So maybe you get to cut off the tags from your dress.  And I hope you get good news on Tuesdays about your job!


Good for you! I think it is very pretty.


----------



## papertiger

msd_bags said:


> What a cutie!! And she seems to be right for your shoulder.
> 
> 
> She’s already loaded up for today (Sunday - church and errands)!  So maybe you get to cut off the tags from your dress.  And I hope you get good news on Tuesdays about your job!





dcooney4 said:


> I think you have got this. We will wait till Tuesday evening to celebrate just so we don’t jinx you.




Thanks guys


----------



## inkfade

More bags said:


> Gel pens are fantastic, too!
> For @essiedub, Montblanc Marilyn Monroe fountain pen and a Lamy LX rose gold fountain pen,
> View attachment 4654365
> 
> Also bag spill picture with Gucci Soho Disco, twins with @doni
> - Chanel black caviar O Case cosmetic bag (EpiPen, tissues, lipstick, lip balm, I’ll also toss my car keys in here)
> - Louis Vuitton cerise Empreinte Cles
> - Chanel 15C dark pink caviar O card holder
> - rental car keys (my car is at the shop for repairs)
> - sunglasses case
> 
> View attachment 4654366
> View attachment 4654367



Pen twins! I have the Lx in rose gold, marron, and ruthenium. It's so refreshing to see a fp user on here!


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> Thank you, great relief but mustn't count my chicks yet, official meeting is on Tues so I'll let you know.
> 
> If you do decide to look at the 1955 you may be pleasantly surprised at the depth.


Sending you good wishes and positive energy for your job, PT!


inkfade said:


> Pen twins! I have the Lx in rose gold, marron, and ruthenium. It's so refreshing to see a fp user on here!


Ya know how some people never buy “nice” sunglasses because they always lose or scratch them? I’m that way with pens. I can never keep track of them but, I think it would be so elegant to pull out beautiful pens from my bag.


----------



## Sparkletastic

The first of my pinks and reds for the February challenge:

Prada Mini Double Zip Tote in Tamaris (salmon pink) saffiano leather with ghw.


	

		
			
		

		
	
Are these still in style?  Are people still buying Prada? Lol! I never hear about them or see them worn anymore. But, I adore this style. I’d love to own a slightly larger one in navy or bordeaux. I’m a Prada handbag fan. I need to see what they’re up to.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Well done!


Thank you dc!


----------



## More bags

msd_bags said:


> My stats for January:
> 
> Bag in: 1
> This one: (I have been watching this for a while then the price dropped below $150 so I caved.)
> 
> View attachment 4654398
> 
> 
> I’m not exactly happy with the bag I got since I feel it’s a return.  But it’s the last piece and I’m a bit lazy to go through the return process so I’m keeping the bag.  And this is not a daily bag for me so I’m okay with it.  I’ll see if I can use it this weekend.
> Bag out: 0
> Total number of bags used:  7.  This is a bit low for me since I was averaging 10 before.  But since December, I’ve been staying longer with my bags.  I don’t see this as a bad thing, in fact I feel good that a particular bag is having more playtime.  We’ll see how I feel in the next weeks.


Congratulations on your new bag - pretty colour, perfect for spring!



Cookiefiend said:


> I really like this bag - and I love your bag spill - everything is so pretty!
> 
> Now those are some stats! Well done!
> I’ve been working on my photos (phone) just so that I can find things for TPF.
> One on my goals this year is to waste less food - I wasn't perfect in January, but my refrigerator is as bare as it has ever been (which honestly scares me a bit) and I like the way it looks even though it worries me.
> Does any one else have a problem with condiments? I have SO many! Jams galore, pickles, mayos, salad dressings, mustards, and various sauces are jammed in there... I’m afraid to get rid of them because so many recipes call for a tablespoon of XY or Z - so I will eventually need it!
> 
> That is so cool!
> 
> Twillies definitely don’t count! And do tell about the grail!


Thanks for your kind words Cookie. Well done on the fridge clean out. We have a lot of bottles of hot sauce - DH buys them whenever we travel and we have a collection. I put the date on items when we open them and I do a regular culling to get rid of items every once in awhile. If there is ever a disaster, everyone could fill up on pickles at my place. 



essiedub said:


> Oh Great. Now I want everything that you show the O case, the clues, the Disco, the card holder, even your sunglasses case. Just great
> seriously though, I love the color coordination of the black and red. Do you rotate your SLGs? that Disco is larger than I expected, eh? Really cute! Does it come in different colors? Does it have a contrast interior?   Oh oh..I really want that O case..that has the burgundy interior?
> Thanks for spilling your bag! Bet you were carrying the red Marilyn pen?


Thanks essiedub! I do rotate SLGs regularly, usually every week or so. I love red SLGs and therefore have a few in red. The Disco is amazing in terms of what it can fit for its dimensions. I consider it a small bag and it can match what I regularly carry in my medium sized bags. Current in store colours are black, red and rose beige. I have seen previous releases in hot pink, gold, orange, suede and black and white leather. My bag comes with natural colour (cream colour) fabric lining.
You are right, my Chanel O Case Cosmetic bag comes with a burgundy interior.
I didn’t carry a fountain pen that day, Marilyn would have been a great choice! 



ElainePG said:


> 104 items exited is AMAZING! I am simply in awe. I think you get the prize for the month.


Thank you dear Elaine!


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> I've been on the road most of January, and also am still nursing my broken arm, so the only bag I've carried has been my backpack. I brought along a barenia evelyn, which has been useful when I want to feel more human. When I get home tomorrow I hope the new strap I ordered will have arrived. The thing I dislike the most about the evelyn is the crummy canvas strap.
> Stats: Nothing in or out in leather.
> But 3 scarves in. One grail, one item from a friend, one new Jungle Love Love twilly (and twillies don't really count, right?)
> Going to relist a bunch of scarves when I get home.


Safe travels and I hope your arm is mending well. Congratulations on your grail scarf and I agree, twillies don’t count.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> It has a beautiful red interior. I am using the wallet my dd gave me . The pouch carries blistex and cough drops and headache meds plus a couple of business cards and a key . Only thing missing is my phone and glasses as need them to take the picture.


Congratulations on your new addition. I love the red interior!


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> I have been AWOL. I have basically been getting up for work at 5am and getting back at 20:00 plus I was ill last weekend and really rundown.
> 
> Jan stats:
> Bags:
> 0 in
> 0 out
> 
> Other bits
> 0 in
> 2 out - 1 pair of boots (DMs - seriously dead) and a makeup bag
> 
> I've been focusing on work (and I was ill last week) so it's taken my mind off shopping for this month.
> 
> I still dream of the OTT silver lizard Dionysus, the larger black snakeskin Dionysus (with matching strap - not chain) and enamel hardware, or the natural  snakeskin 1955. They are all around the £3-4K mark which is hefty but I suppose not compared to H. I will prob get one but I MUST refill the coffers after the ridiculous amount of spending before Christmas on jewellery. Plus, I know it's Gucci's centenary year next year and really want something special then too. All of this is in fact all in-theory though because I need to pick-up my Flora silk blouse this month buy my H SS20 silks before there's nothing left in cws I like. I should do some serious selling.
> 
> Good news though. I'm not even through my probationary period at work and I seem to have already been promoted so let's hope it's permanent.
> 
> I have an event in a couple of weeks so I'm already thinking of my outfit. I want to wear a vintage neon orange coat with big gold buttons, yellow enamel and silver Gucci cat brooch and bright tall, red Gucci hat (is that a Tequila Sunrise?) I'm going from work so which bag shall I take (I'll leave my laptop at work)?
> 
> If it doesn't rain
> a) H Black Box Kelly Sellier
> b) H Rouge H Box Bolide
> 
> Black seems like a good choice


Sending positive vibes your way for a great Tuesday announcement. I hope you feel better soon. I vote for Rouge H Box Bolide!



Sparkletastic said:


> Can’t wait to see.
> Love all!
> Thank you!  Yes, 24 is feeling a little small for me when it comes to variety. But, I’m happy I’ve done the culling that I have. I only miss one bag and that the Gucci top handle stirrup. I just couldn’t figure out how to wear it well. And, it was so bulky when I was in a restaurant. It needed its own chair.
> 
> I think adding 5-6 more bags (total of 30ish) over time would be my sweet spot. But, I don’t want to rush. All of my latest acquisitions have been spot on - beautiful bags that filled identified usage needs. So, I’m going slow but steady.
> Great job on exiting so many items that weren’t serving you!
> 
> How did I miss the mascara discussion? I know I skimmed a few posts because I was so behind.   I’m using a Lancôme but I think I’ll go back to the Dior I was using before. Anyone have a suggestion on a great liquid eyeliner?
> I had this same bag!  She was my first Dior. Enjoy your lunch!


Thanks for all your kind words Sparkletastic. It’s been fun cheering on your curation efforts. Your bag collection is drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> Really crappy picture ..but here is my 1st red for February
> Dior Le Trente and an H Gavroche with the fireworks (forget the name)
> I’ve been invited to a Chinese New Year lunch!
> 
> View attachment 4654653


Great bag and Gavroche combo! The leather on your Dior looks luscious.



inkfade said:


> Pen twins! I have the Lx in rose gold, marron, and ruthenium. It's so refreshing to see a fp user on here!


<Waving> Yay @inkfade, you have the coolest colours of that style. I love the carrying case/tube.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Congratulations on your new addition. I love the red interior!


Thanks!


----------



## msd_bags

So I used my new mini bag.  In general, I still don’t like the cramped feeling of having to fit my stuff inside small bags, but well I can live with it if only for a short period.  I think this is a bit more spacious than usual though still cramped. (I’m thinking of getting Gucci Disco at some future time, but I have to be sure I can live with the space.) 

We can be casual for church here.  Churches are not normally air conditioned (only cooled with electric fans) so it could be warm and humid.  I’m wearing the bag now, with Marc Jacobs denim flats - a last minute choice.  A bit matchy matchy in terms of color, but not in terms of print.  So I went ahead with the combination anyway.


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> The first of my pinks and reds for the February challenge:
> 
> Prada Mini Double Zip Tote in Tamaris (salmon pink) saffiano leather with ghw.
> View attachment 4655063
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are these still in style?  Are people still buying Prada? Lol! I never hear about them or see them worn anymore. But, I adore this style. I’d love to own a slightly larger one in navy or bordeaux. I’m a Prada handbag fan. I need to see what they’re up to.


I still love seeing this bag!


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> The first of my pinks and reds for the February challenge:
> 
> Prada Mini Double Zip Tote in Tamaris (salmon pink) saffiano leather with ghw.
> View attachment 4655063
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are these still in style?  Are people still buying Prada? Lol! I never hear about them or see them worn anymore. But, I adore this style. I’d love to own a slightly larger one in navy or bordeaux. I’m a Prada handbag fan. I need to see what they’re up to.



This is _such_ a wonderful colour.

I think I only have 1 Prada bag left. I don't know if people are still buying Prada TBH, I'm just trying not to be buying much of anything from any brand. To me a classic tote shop is always in and an organised version always welcome and makes it more work-friendly rather than just a shopper.


----------



## papertiger

msd_bags said:


> So I used my new mini bag.  In general, I still don’t like the cramped feeling of having to fit my stuff inside small bags, but well I can live with it if only for a short period.  I think this is a bit more spacious than usual though still cramped. (I’m thinking of getting Gucci Disco at some future time, but I have to be sure I can live with the space.)
> 
> We can be casual for church here.  Churches are not normally air conditioned (only cooled with electric fans) so it could be warm and humid.  I’m wearing the bag now, with Marc Jacobs denim flats - a last minute choice.  A bit matchy matchy in terms of color, but not in terms of print.  So I went ahead with the combination anyway.
> View attachment 4655166



You look great and I'm loving the little red bows on your shoes.


----------



## msd_bags

papertiger said:


> This is _such_ a wonderful colour.
> 
> I think I only have 1 Prada bag left. *I don't know if people are still buying Prada TBH*, I'm just trying not to be buying much of anything from any brand. To me a classic tote shop is always in and an organised version always welcome and makes it more work-friendly rather than just a shopper.


I had this thought too before.  But I got a different sense from my non-bag addict friends - they seem to adore the brand; and my sisters, they still buy from Prada. I think ladies in my country, in general, still think highly of Prada.  And also, in the international outlets that I've been to, Prada always has a lot of customers!


papertiger said:


> You look great and I'm loving the little red bows on your shoes.


Thanks papertiger!! At times, I think these flats are a little too cutesy for me, lol!


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> This is _such_ a wonderful colour.
> 
> I think I only have 1 Prada bag left. I don't know if people are still buying Prada TBH, I'm just trying not to be buying much of anything from any brand. To me a classic tote shop is always in and an organised version always welcome and makes it more work-friendly rather than just a shopper.


This is so very functional. It’s size and color means it’s a fun bag for me. But, I would love to have something like this in a larger size for work.


----------



## Sparkletastic

msd_bags said:


> I had this thought too before.  But I got a different sense from my non-bag addict friends - they seem to adore the brand; and my sisters, they still buy from Prada. I think ladies in my country, in general, still think highly of Prada.  And also, in the international outlets that I've been to, Prada always has a lot of customers!
> 
> Thanks papertiger!! At times, I think these flats are a little too cutesy for me, lol!


This is my sense too. That the brand still is popular and has cache except with tPF’rs. In any case, I still love the bags and would be happy to buy another at some point.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> So I used my new mini bag.  In general, I still don’t like the cramped feeling of having to fit my stuff inside small bags, but well I can live with it if only for a short period.  I think this is a bit more spacious than usual though still cramped. (I’m thinking of getting Gucci Disco at some future time, but I have to be sure I can live with the space.)
> 
> We can be casual for church here.  Churches are not normally air conditioned (only cooled with electric fans) so it could be warm and humid.  I’m wearing the bag now, with Marc Jacobs denim flats - a last minute choice.  A bit matchy matchy in terms of color, but not in terms of print.  So I went ahead with the combination anyway.
> View attachment 4655166


How was the thin shoulder strap? Your shoes are adorable.


----------



## momasaurus

msd_bags said:


> So I used my new mini bag.  In general, I still don’t like the cramped feeling of having to fit my stuff inside small bags, but well I can live with it if only for a short period.  I think this is a bit more spacious than usual though still cramped. (I’m thinking of getting Gucci Disco at some future time, but I have to be sure I can live with the space.)
> 
> We can be casual for church here.  Churches are not normally air conditioned (only cooled with electric fans) so it could be warm and humid.  I’m wearing the bag now, with Marc Jacobs denim flats - a last minute choice.  A bit matchy matchy in terms of color, but not in terms of print.  So I went ahead with the combination anyway.
> View attachment 4655166


Very nice!


----------



## momasaurus

I am terrible at searching. What were the other 3 challenges proposed for Feb? I think my arm is ready for a real purse. And I have plenty of red bags for the color challenge.


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> I am terrible at searching. What were the other 3 challenges proposed for Feb? I think my arm is ready for a real purse. And I have plenty of red bags for the color challenge.


I am doing pick  2 sentimental bags and wear them twice each and if they have a story attached why they are sentimental tell it if you want. That was number 3 .   1. Wear your pink and red bags once this month. 2. Winter Wonderland -Pick 3 of your heartiest cold or inclement weather bags and wear them 2 times each this month.


----------



## doni

ohmisseevee said:


> So I took a look at my stats for January, and while I'm not doing _great_, I'm also not doing badly!
> .



Wow, your stats and graphs are impressive!



papertiger said:


> I have been AWOL. I have basically been getting up for work at 5am and getting back at 20:00 plus I was ill last weekend and really rundown. Good news though. I'm not even through my probationary period at work and I seem to have already been promoted so let's hope it's permanent.
> 
> I have an event in a couple of weeks so I'm already thinking of my outfit. I want to wear a vintage neon orange coat with big gold buttons, yellow enamel and silver Gucci cat brooch and bright tall, red Gucci hat (is that a Tequila Sunrise?) I'm going from work so which bag shall I take (I'll leave my laptop at work)?
> 
> If it doesn't rain
> a) H Black Box Kelly Sellier
> b) H Rouge H Box Bolide



Ouch on the getting up at 5:00 but congratulations on your promotion, well done!

Love rouge H box, but with that outfit I’d go with the black.



ElainePG said:


> I've been tempted by the new Gucci 1955 style. I love the vintage look of it… reminds me of my preppy college years! Sadly, it's just a wee bit too small for my needs. I already have several bags this size, and I don't need another one. Or at least, that's what I keep telling myself. Who knows what will happen when I see it in person next fall in San Francisco…



I can see how the 1955 in white is going to be a temptation for me come Spring...


----------



## doni

Rhl2987 said:


> Wow!! Impressive! A one night trip and no toiletries or clothes? Or did you check a bag too?



That’s all I took but I am cheating. I am traveling every week for one night and staying at a friend’s, so I have left some essentials like toiletries and pijamas at her place .


essiedub said:


> Oooooh! This bag is awesome! Looks heavy with the top hardware (is it?)..but oh it’s so polished! Does it fit over shoulder?  I will admire from afar  I do not need another bag. Do.not.need. (Do they come in other colors? Don’t tell me anything)
> .



It is not heavy at all. Of course, it is a bit heavier than say the Neverfull, it being leather, but rather light (it is canvas inside). The strap length is similar to the Neverfull and extremelly confortable to carry over the shoulder. I am sorry to say it comes in an array of colors including combinations of leather trim and canvas, which of course are even lighter and look great for Summer.



More bags said:


> Also bag spill picture with Gucci Soho Disco, twins with @doni


Yes, twins! Even though yours looks less battered than mine. Great bag though, isn’t it?
Your SLG are gorgeous!


----------



## doni

My stats for January:


*Bags*: 1 in/ 0 out (but will be putting one up for sale today)
*SLGs*: 0 in /0 out (not big on SLGs so probably not a relevant stat for me)
*Blazers*: 1 in / 0 out (not bad, considering it was sales season )
*Superfluos purchases*: did I really need that scarf-cum-hood from Balenciaga even if it was 50% off = NO
*Sensible purchases*: 3 Loewe t-shirts I will wear until they are rags and a pair of Gucci Brixtons 40% off.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> How was the thin shoulder strap? Your shoes are adorable.


The strap didn’t bother me at all. Maybe because the bag is small so I couldn’t really load her.  I carried 2 cellphones, BV wallet, a set of keys which adds weight, 2 card cases and a pack of tissue.

However, the strap could be longer! The pic shows the max length.


----------



## papertiger

doni said:


> My stats for January:
> 
> 
> *Bags*: 1 in/ 0 out (but will be putting one up for sale today)
> *SLGs*: 0 in /0 out (not big on SLGs so probably not a relevant stat for me)
> *Blazers*: 1 in / 0 out (not bad, considering it was sales season )
> *Superfluos purchases*: *did I really need that scarf-cum-hood from Balenciaga even if it was 50% off *= NO
> *Sensible purchases*: 3 Loewe t-shirts I will wear until they are rags and a pair of Gucci Brixtons 40% off.



Let's revisit that Bag purchase in a year and then we'll see. Mine isn't Bal (far from it) but I also bought similar in the sale and I'm wearing it a lot. 

Considering it's sale season not bad at all.


----------



## papertiger

essiedub said:


> Really crappy picture ..but here is my 1st red for February
> Dior Le Trente and an H Gavroche with the fireworks (forget the name)
> I’ve been invited to a Chinese New Year lunch!
> 
> View attachment 4654653



Mirror shots are always difficult but I think you look gorgeous. Have a good time


----------



## baghabitz34

My January stats:
0 bags in, 0 bags out
0 SLGs in, 0 SLGs out
1 pair of shoes in, 1 pair on the chopping block

Goal is no new bags or SLGs for the first quarter of 2020. One month down, two to go!

I’ve been determined to rotate my bags more. I carried 18 different bags, including my light colored bags I’m always paranoid about using (worried about color transfer).

Challenge for February is to continue to shop my closet & use my red & pink bags more.

Thanks to everyone on this thread for the motivation & inspiration!


----------



## papertiger

Off to town with Korret vintage bag, it's over 60 years old!

it's raining so planned RH Box Bolide is a no no so the red has to remain hidden on the inside today, and the he Korret is fine on a damp day (very slightly, lightly stamped leather). 
The front is for docs and tickets and is part of the front of the bag. You can see the indentation is around the popper when it's closed so can't be helped. It also has light scratches (fingernails - I hope they weren't mine, I don't remember). The best bit is the *scarlet* interior with matching mirror holder and purse within a purse all in beautiful lamb leather.


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> Off to town with Korret vintage bag, it's over 60 years old!
> 
> it's raining so planned RH Box Bolide is a no no so the red has to remain hidden on the inside today, and the he Korret is fine on a damp day (very slightly, lightly stamped leather).
> The front is for docs and tickets and is part of the front of the bag. You can see the indentation is around the popper when it's closed so can't be helped. It also has light scratches (fingernails - I hope they weren't mine, I don't remember). The best bit is the *scarlet* interior with matching mirror holder and purse within a purse all in beautiful lamb leather.



What a gorgeous interior to your bag! 60 years old - it just shows that quality lasts.

I remember my grandmother carrying a navy blue bag with a similar clasp centre section  inside it. Nothing as lovely as yours though.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> What a gorgeous interior to your bag! 60 years old - it just shows that quality lasts.
> 
> I remember my grandmother carrying a navy blue bag with a similar clasp centre section  inside it. Nothing as lovely as yours though.



I'm so glad this reminds you of your grandmother's. I'm sure equally as lovely. 

Boy, they certainly knew how to make bags in those days. American brand too.


----------



## whateve

There's a very good chance that I'll be returning one of the bags I bought in January.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Just sold a bag! I'm back to net zero for the year 

Also @papertiger, that vintage bag is gorgeous! It looks incredibly practical but also beautiful. It is in wonderful condition.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I tend to wear white gold jewelry but, yesterday I switched into yellow gold. I forgot how much I like it. And, the yellow looks great against my skin tone. 

I am not for matchy matchy except with my bag hardware and jewelry metal color. I only have 3 bags with gold hw and I don’t wear any of them often. I also could wear gold with my 4 bags that have colored hw (black hw or red hw)

But, I really do need a gold bag that is easy to wear. I have my gold Chanel boy but it’s New Medium size and looks a little big and boxy.  I’d love a gold camera bag. That would be big enough for all my things and still small enough for evening.  Do any of you have a gold bag you love? I know I’ll see during the color weeks but that is a couple months away.


----------



## lynne_ross

I am at 0 bags in and out. I have 2 for sale that I am not having lucking finding a buyer for. I have no bags I have my eye on and really hoping I don’t purchase any bags this year since I am trying to focus on jewelry. 
I have however sold 4 pairs of shoes! Not to the weirdo that asked for a video


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> The first of my pinks and reds for the February challenge:
> 
> Prada Mini Double Zip Tote in Tamaris (salmon pink) saffiano leather with ghw.
> View attachment 4655063
> *Are these still in style?*  Are people still buying Prada? Lol! I never hear about them or see them worn anymore. But, I adore this style. I’d love to own a slightly larger one in navy or bordeaux. I’m a Prada handbag fan. I need to see what they’re up to.


That double-zip style is so useful. And what a pretty color.

Who cares whether it's in style or not? Wear what you love, love what you wear.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> So I used my new mini bag.  In general, I still don’t like the cramped feeling of having to fit my stuff inside small bags, but well I can live with it if only for a short period.  I think this is a bit more spacious than usual though still cramped. (I’m thinking of getting Gucci Disco at some future time, but I have to be sure I can live with the space.)
> 
> We can be casual for church here.  Churches are not normally air conditioned (only cooled with electric fans) so it could be warm and humid.  I’m wearing the bag now, with Marc Jacobs denim flats - a last minute choice.  A bit matchy matchy in terms of color, but not in terms of print.  So I went ahead with the combination anyway.
> View attachment 4655166


I'm sorry the bag isn't quite right for you, but I must say, you look *adorable* in your outfit. The little bows on your MJ flats are perfect with the teeny bows on your sleeves, and then the stripes on your dress give it a bit of edginess.

Do you think the bag might we something you could use just for weekends: church and after-church errands?


----------



## ElainePG

baghabitz34 said:


> My January stats:
> 0 bags in, 0 bags out
> 0 SLGs in, 0 SLGs out
> 1 pair of shoes in, 1 pair on the chopping block
> 
> Goal is no new bags or SLGs for the first quarter of 2020. One month down, two to go!
> 
> I’ve been determined to rotate my bags more. I carried 18 different bags, including my light colored bags I’m always paranoid about using (worried about color transfer).
> 
> Challenge for February is to continue to shop my closet & use my red & pink bags more.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this thread for the motivation & inspiration!


These are excellent stats. 18 bags carried in one month is fantastic! And no new bags or SLGs in January is excellent, considering the number of sales temptations out there.


----------



## papertiger

ohmisseevee said:


> Just sold a bag! I'm back to net zero for the year
> 
> Also @papertiger, that vintage bag is gorgeous! It looks incredibly practical but also beautiful. It is in wonderful condition.



Well done!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Off to town with Korret vintage bag, it's over 60 years old!
> 
> it's raining so planned RH Box Bolide is a no no so the red has to remain hidden on the inside today, and the he Korret is fine on a damp day (very slightly, lightly stamped leather).
> The front is for docs and tickets and is part of the front of the bag. You can see the indentation is around the popper when it's closed so can't be helped. It also has light scratches (fingernails - I hope they weren't mine, I don't remember). The best bit is the *scarlet* interior with matching mirror holder and purse within a purse all in beautiful lamb leather.


Your Koret bag is perfect for a rainy day. I'm old enough to (vaguely) remember this style of handbag… my Gramma might have had one to carry for dressy occasions.  The bright red interior is delightful.

You have so many terrific vintage pieces, @papertiger ; was this one in your family, or did you scoop it up recently?


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> There's a very good chance that I'll be returning one of the bags I bought in January.


Which one?????


----------



## ElainePG

ohmisseevee said:


> Just sold a bag! I'm back to net zero for the year
> 
> Also @papertiger, that vintage bag is gorgeous! It looks incredibly practical but also beautiful. It is in wonderful condition.


EXCELLENT!!!!!!


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Your Koret bag is perfect for a rainy day. I'm old enough to (vaguely) remember this style of handbag… my Gramma might have had one to carry for dressy occasions.  The bright red interior is delightful.
> 
> You have so many terrific vintage pieces, @papertiger ; was this one in your family, or did you scoop it up recently?



I got a lot from my family but this is one that wasn't inherited but that I've had for a long time. Korret bags are quite rare in Europe and I've only ever had two. This, and a black patent that had an exterior that was past saving so I gave it to a student who loved it just the way it was. 

I was lucky enough to grow-up in the '90s in a neighbourhood that had some obviously very discerning ladies who either downsized and gave to goodwill/charity, or who may have sadly died and their belonging cleared out and gifted. I couldn't pass a charity shop without going in. The good thing was the volunteers were often of an age that they could tell me all about the era/style I was trying on, better than history at school.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Which one?????


The Balenciaga. It just got here yesterday and it is much more stained than it appeared in the pictures.


----------



## BagsB4Bros

More bags said:


> Warning - purse nerd alert, long post
> *December Update and 2019 Year End Stats*
> 
> Carried 16 bags in December 2019
> Read 39 books in 2019
> Maintained 1 in 1 out policy on bags in 2019
> *Dec Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *2019 Year End Stats*
> Bags - 2 in, 2 out
> SLGs - 3 in, 4 out
> 
> *2019 Top 11 Bags, by Usage*
> 
> Hermes Evelyne III PM, Etoupe - 40
> Gucci Soho Disco, Black - 37
> Chanel Reissue 226, Black - 36
> Hermes Bolide 31, Etain - 35
> Chanel Reissue 226, Red - 25
> Chanel Coco (Lizard) Handle Small, Burgundy - 24
> Chanel Reissue Camera bag, Silver Metallic - 22
> Hermes Garden Party 36, Rouge H - 21
> Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22, Bleu Sapphire/Bleu Izmir - 21
> Chanel WOC, black - 21
> Longchamp Le Pliage, Gun Metal - 21
> *2019 Colours, by Usage*
> 
> Black - 123
> Grey/Silver - 118
> Red/Burgundy - 84
> Blue - 36
> *Goals and Habits*
> 
> The guiding principles I declared back in the 2017 version of this thread,
> *2017 Goals/Habits*
> I created a general set of goals for my bags/SLGs and overall closet. No planned acquisitions, no ban, enjoy what I have, mindful purchases are okay.
> 
> Edit my belongings to what I love, use or find beautiful
> Use and enjoy with gratitude what I choose to keep, shop my closet (I think I got this from someone on this thread, @bakeacookie, was it you?)
> Reduce my possessions, I have enough
> Be selective, thoughtful and mindful for things I purchase
> 30 day delayed gratification list
> 1 in 1 or more out
> *2020 Goals/Habits*
> 
> Practice a “no settling” philosophy, per @Annabel Lee and @papertiger
> Edit my belongings to what I love, use and find beautiful
> Use and enjoy what I choose to keep, shop my closet
> Reduce my possessions, I have enough
> Be selective, thoughtful and mindful for things I purchase
> Continue tracking my wears of bags (since 2014), clothing, shoes and jewelry (since 2015)
> Continue to put perceived wants on a 30 Day Delayed Gratification List
> Continue practicing a 1 in 1 or more out policy
> Review and assess wardrobe adds (bags, SLGs, jewelry, clothing and shoes) throughout the year and at year end for frequency of use (were they good purchases or was I wearing sales goggles?)
> Remember this quote which I have at the top of my 30 Day Delayed Gratification List, “Do not spoil what you have by desiring what you have not; remember that what you now have was once among the things you only hoped for” - Epicurus or as @diane278 simply stated on her thread, “Remember when you wanted what you currently have.”
> The above methods may not work for everyone, they work for me at this stage of life. My goal is to have a well edited collection of bags that work for my lifestyle, that I love and use regularly. I use and enjoy with gratitude what I choose to keep and continue shopping my closet.
> 
> Happy new year to my pocket friends and good luck with all of your 2020 goals!


Do you use an app or anything to track your bag usage and color wears? This is a great idea!


----------



## More bags

BagsB4Bros said:


> Do you use an app or anything to track your bag usage and color wears? This is a great idea!


Hi BagsB4Bros, thank you. I use a spreadsheet on my tablet, months and colours across the top, bags in a column on the left. I have formulas set up to calculate the cumulative bag wears for the year for each bag and a count of bag usage by colour. All I update is the cell for a particular bag in the correct month column.
Good luck, hope it helps!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Today´s bag (late 50ies/ early 60ies German Goldpfeil I painted light pink to match a dress)- not that I wore it, I didn´t leave the house, but I played with it and made sure the new hat I made this week-end matched it.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Off to town with Korret vintage bag, it's over 60 years old!
> 
> it's raining so planned RH Box Bolide is a no no so the red has to remain hidden on the inside today, and the he Korret is fine on a damp day (very slightly, lightly stamped leather).
> The front is for docs and tickets and is part of the front of the bag. You can see the indentation is around the popper when it's closed so can't be helped. It also has light scratches (fingernails - I hope they weren't mine, I don't remember). The best bit is the *scarlet* interior with matching mirror holder and purse within a purse all in beautiful lamb leather.



I absolutely adore your bag!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> That Henri Bendel is such a pretty bag! I was so sad when they went out of business. The end of an era!
> 
> Marc Jacobs (in the good old days) used to make quilted bags. There are a lot of them available on eBay for very low prices. I have had several, but now I'm just down to this one. It's the Large Single, and it's made of lambskin.
> View attachment 4654268


That´s a very pretty bag! I´ve been checking Marc Jacobs bags on our ebay, but didn´t see anything as pretty as yours- most were kind of chunky and had gold hardware. Customs and import duties keep me from buying from the US...


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> I absolutely adore your bag!



Aw, thank you. 

Haven't worn it in ages


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Today´s bag (late 50ies/ early 60ies German Goldpfeil I painted light pink to match a dress)- not that I wore it, I didn´t leave the house, but I played with it and made sure the new hat I made this week-end matched it.
> View attachment 4655763



I love that you played with it but didn't leave the house 

What colour was it before you painted it and what did you paint it with?


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> I am terrible at searching. What were the other 3 challenges proposed for Feb? I think my arm is ready for a real purse. And I have plenty of red bags for the color challenge.



I never know, I just make it up  

Do the real purse challenge at least once a week, and in red


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> The strap didn’t bother me at all. Maybe because the bag is small so I couldn’t really load her.  I carried 2 cellphones, BV wallet, a set of keys which adds weight, 2 card cases and a pack of tissue.
> 
> However, the strap could be longer! The pic shows the max length.


I am so glad it is comfortable. The length looked fine on you.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> The Balenciaga. It just got here yesterday and it is much more stained than it appeared in the pictures.


Sorry to hear that!


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> Sorry to hear that!


Thanks! I'm reconsidering. I might keep it. I think I paid more than it is worth for the condition but the color is amazing.


----------



## whateve

This is the bag I'm carrying today. I think it is really pretty but I don't usually wear light colors so I feel like it doesn't look very good with my clothes. I don't carry it much. It's a Coach Parker from 2009. It's been in my collection since 2012.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> Off to town with Korret vintage bag, it's over 60 years old!
> 
> it's raining so planned RH Box Bolide is a no no so the red has to remain hidden on the inside today, and the he Korret is fine on a damp day (very slightly, lightly stamped leather).
> The front is for docs and tickets and is part of the front of the bag. You can see the indentation is around the popper when it's closed so can't be helped. It also has light scratches (fingernails - I hope they weren't mine, I don't remember). The best bit is the *scarlet* interior with matching mirror holder and purse within a purse all in beautiful lamb leather.


Oh this is a fabulous bag!!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> The Balenciaga. It just got here yesterday and it is much more stained than it appeared in the pictures.


What a shame. I just got a Balenciaga too... that was my “maybe” bag in for the month. But I was a lot luckier than you. I’m very pleased with the condition, even though it’s an older bag (2012, I think). No stains,  corners very good, interior fine.
I guess with pre-owned, it’s hit or miss. 
Will you have any hassles returning it???


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> Today´s bag (late 50ies/ early 60ies German Goldpfeil I painted light pink to match a dress)- not that I wore it, I didn´t leave the house, but I played with it and made sure the new hat I made this week-end matched it.
> View attachment 4655763


You are very talented!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Thanks! I'm reconsidering. I might keep it. I think I paid more than it is worth for the condition but the color is amazing.


Maybe you could use a leather conditioner on it and spiff it up?


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> This is the bag I'm carrying today. I think it is really pretty but I don't usually wear light colors so I feel like it doesn't look very good with my clothes. I don't carry it much. It's a Coach Parker from 2009. It's been in my collection since 2012.


Gosh, this is pretty. I think it would be good with grey... any shade of grey, from charcoal down to pale. Also with navy. And burgundy. Do you wear any of those colors?

Oh, and depending on the outfit, it could be cute with denim, too. Not very dark jeans, because of color transfer, but don’t you also wear medium wash jeans?


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> What a shame. I just got a Balenciaga too... that was my “maybe” bag in for the month. But I was a lot luckier than you. I’m very pleased with the condition, even though it’s an older bag (2012, I think). No stains,  corners very good, interior fine.
> I guess with pre-owned, it’s hit or miss.
> Will you have any hassles returning it???


I don't think I would have any problem returning since it is ebay. I'm thinking about keeping it now. The color is just so beautiful. 


ElainePG said:


> Maybe you could use a leather conditioner on it and spiff it up?


Before I do anything to it, I have to commit to keep it. It isn't too faded. It just has some stains.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Gosh, this is pretty. I think it would be good with grey... any shade of grey, from charcoal down to pale. Also with navy. And burgundy. Do you wear any of those colors?
> 
> Oh, and depending on the outfit, it could be cute with denim, too. Not very dark jeans, because of color transfer, but don’t you also wear medium wash jeans?


Today I wore gray! But my sweater was light blue and DH said the bag didn't go with my clothes at all. I do wear a lot of navy too. Maybe I'll try that tomorrow.

I have lots of jeans!


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Off to town with Korret vintage bag, it's over 60 years old!
> 
> it's raining so planned RH Box Bolide is a no no so the red has to remain hidden on the inside today, and the he Korret is fine on a damp day (very slightly, lightly stamped leather).
> The front is for docs and tickets and is part of the front of the bag. You can see the indentation is around the popper when it's closed so can't be helped. It also has light scratches (fingernails - I hope they weren't mine, I don't remember). The best bit is the *scarlet* interior with matching mirror holder and purse within a purse all in beautiful lamb leather.


I love the scarlet interior. What a beautiful bag!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> This is the bag I'm carrying today. I think it is really pretty but I don't usually wear light colors so I feel like it doesn't look very good with my clothes. I don't carry it much. It's a Coach Parker from 2009. It's been in my collection since 2012.


Very Pretty and I love the charms.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Aw, thank you.
> 
> Haven't worn it in ages


That´s a shame, though I do relate: most of my bags are just exhibits waiting for a "special occasion".


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> You are very talented!


Thank-you very much! Making hats is kind of therapeutic- it calms me like nothing else and picks me up when I feel low. It´s really magic to have my hands work the fabric and my thoughts wander.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Anyone have a suggestion on a great liquid eyeliner?



Not expensive at 6,99 €, but amazing: L´Oreal Super Liner Perfect Slim.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> I love that you played with it but didn't leave the house
> 
> What colour was it before you painted it and what did you paint it with?



Haha, that´s me... staying home and playing with outfits for occasions that will never come up... that´s what happens when you move to the back of beyond for quiet, peace and a lot of room for crazy hobbies and forget to double check the infrastructure.
The bag used to be a tired shade of coral that had seen better days.
It didn´t go with any of my shoes or dresses, so was picked for the colour change when I urgently needed a light pink bag to go with the same colour mules and hat. 



Needless to say I didn´t wear it. Hubby hated the colour, especially the "rubber gloves" ...

I painted it with Angelus Acrylic leather paint- not the ultimate product, but the best I´ve found so far. I´m always on the look out for the perfect leather paint. With this acrylic you never know whether it will actually last especially on used leather goods that might have had some surface finish acteone and sanding can´t care with sufficiently.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

So how did I do re my resolutions...  



cowgirlsboots said:


> I think my top hand bag related goal is not to lose my mind over bags!
> Second I´d love to find some more Dior by John Galliano bags for my collection- but at sensible prices, please!
> *Here´s where the resolution formed: don´t go crazy over handbags, don´t lose your connection to reality!
> 
> So to resolution number two: don´t forget who you are, girl! Get what you personally love, what excites you and fills your heart with joy!
> *
> The bags I´d love to find in the near future are:
> a Gambler Dice bag
> a Jeanne D´Arc bag
> a Babe tote
> a Diva pony fur wallet would be very lovely, too!



I did not buy any crazily expensive bags- no Chanel, no Dionysus and I don´t feel I have missed out on anything. 

I stuck to who I am and bought 2 cheap vintage handbags. 
-the one I painted with my interpretation of the Boy look and
-a very lovely red 60ies top handle bag that seemed to have popped up just for me as I´d been looking for one for ages. 

I didn´t find any of the Galliano bags I´d love to buy in the future so far.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Haha, that´s me... staying home and playing with outfits for occasions that will never come up... that´s what happens when you move to the back of beyond for quiet, peace and a lot of room for crazy hobbies and forget to double check the infrastructure.
> The bag used to be a tired shade of coral that had seen better days.
> It didn´t go with any of my shoes or dresses, so was picked for the colour change when I urgently needed a light pink bag to go with the same colour mules and hat.
> View attachment 4656149
> View attachment 4656150
> 
> Needless to say I didn´t wear it. Hubby hated the colour, especially the "rubber gloves" ...
> 
> I painted it with Angelus Acrylic leather paint- not the ultimate product, but the best I´ve found so far. I´m always on the look out for the perfect leather paint. With this acrylic you never know whether it will actually last especially on used leather goods that might have had some surface finish acteone and sanding can´t care with sufficiently.


Love the hat and outfit!


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Haha, that´s me... staying home and playing with outfits for occasions that will never come up... that´s what happens when you move to the back of beyond for quiet, peace and a lot of room for crazy hobbies and forget to double check the infrastructure.
> The bag used to be a tired shade of coral that had seen better days.
> It didn´t go with any of my shoes or dresses, so was picked for the colour change when I urgently needed a light pink bag to go with the same colour mules and hat.
> View attachment 4656149
> View attachment 4656150
> 
> Needless to say I didn´t wear it. Hubby hated the colour, especially the "rubber gloves" ...
> 
> I painted it with Angelus Acrylic leather paint- not the ultimate product, but the best I´ve found so far. I´m always on the look out for the perfect leather paint. With this acrylic you never know whether it will actually last especially on used leather goods that might have had some surface finish acteone and sanding can´t care with sufficiently.



OMG you look stunning. No idea why DH didn't like it. Love the hat too. So pleased to meet such a fabulous and resourceful vintage lover.


----------



## coloradolvr

January update.  After a trip to LV to pick up luggage tag that was being hot stamped I almost caved in and purchased a bag.  My new strategy is to go home and look in my closet before making any new purchases.  I'm happy to say it worked!  I made it through the month of January with just a scarf!  Baby steps


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> Off to town with Korret vintage bag, it's over 60 years old!
> 
> it's raining so planned RH Box Bolide is a no no so the red has to remain hidden on the inside today, and the he Korret is fine on a damp day (very slightly, lightly stamped leather).
> The front is for docs and tickets and is part of the front of the bag. You can see the indentation is around the popper when it's closed so can't be helped. It also has light scratches (fingernails - I hope they weren't mine, I don't remember). The best bit is the *scarlet* interior with matching mirror holder and purse within a purse all in beautiful lamb leather.


That is a stunner - and that interior!!
I would smile every time I opened the bag… I might open it several times just to look at it!


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> Very Pretty and I love the charms.


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> What a shame. I just got a Balenciaga too... that was my “maybe” bag in for the month. But I was a lot luckier than you. I’m very pleased with the condition, even though it’s an older bag (2012, I think). No stains,  corners very good, interior fine.
> I guess with pre-owned, it’s hit or miss.
> Will you have any hassles returning it???


Can we see your new Balenciaga?


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> That is a stunner - and that interior!!
> I would smile every time I opened the bag… I might open it several times just to look at it!



I feel like that's what's missing from today's bags. The opposite of the all-over-logo, secret beauty just for the owner.


----------



## papertiger

No red bags today, only black.

@msd_bags I cut the tags of my HL dress so I guess I'm not selling it. I'm feeling cornflower blues and lavenders will be pretty for this Summer. At least I hope so.

What colours do you wear with your bag? I have to think which bags I can wear with the dress, all I can manage is grey (Gucci Bamboo Top Handle?). I don't know if I could do pink or pink-violet (Gucci small hot pink Interlocking or Lizard Hysteria) 

Could I do the Hysteria without being too cliched 'feminine'?


----------



## keodi

dcooney4 said:


> Lotion then in to socks.


same! I use vaseline, then wear socks to bed.


whateve said:


> This is the bag I'm carrying today. I think it is really pretty but I don't usually wear light colors so I feel like it doesn't look very good with my clothes. I don't carry it much. It's a Coach Parker from 2009. It's been in my collection since 2012.


beautiful bag great colour and leather,  I love Coach!


cowgirlsboots said:


> Today´s bag (late 50ies/ early 60ies German Goldpfeil I painted light pink to match a dress)- not that I wore it, I didn´t leave the house, but I played with it and made sure the new hat I made this week-end matched it.
> View attachment 4655763



Very creative, and talented too!

*January Update and Challenges*

Rotated 6 bags thought the month
Using up freezer/pantry/larder items January challenge - Successful, and completed.
No makeup purchases this month (on a makeup no buy) with the exception of replacement items such as mascara or tinted moisturizer
Did a small makeup declutter getting rid of lipsticks, concealers, and primers
I did purchase 5 Hermes scarves this month  2 holy grails, 1 from the Paris Hermes sale,  Alice Shirley Jaguar Quetzal and 2 from F/W 19 all were on my wish list for quite some time now.
I need to take a break from my scarf purchases, as I need to get ready for my Paris trip next year!

*Jan 2020 Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


----------



## keodi

papertiger said:


> No red bags today, only black.
> 
> @msd_bags I cut the tags of my HL dress so I guess I'm not selling it. I'm feeling cornflower blues and lavenders will be pretty for this Summer. At least I hope so.
> 
> What colours do you wear with your bag? I have to think which bags I can wear with the dress, all I can manage is grey (Gucci Bamboo Top Handle?). I don't know if I could do pink or pink-violet (Gucci small hot pink Interlocking or Lizard Hysteria)
> 
> Could I do the Hysteria without being too cliched 'feminine'?


beautiful!


----------



## papertiger

keodi said:


> same! I use vaseline, then wear socks to bed.
> 
> beautiful bag great colour and leather,  I love Coach!
> 
> 
> Very creative, and talented too!
> 
> *January Update and Challenges*
> 
> Rotated 6 bags thought the month
> Using up freezer/pantry/larder items January challenge - Successful, and completed.
> No makeup purchases this month (on a makeup no buy) with the exception of replacement items such as mascara or tinted moisturizer
> Did a small makeup declutter getting rid of lipsticks, concealers, and primers
> I did purchase 5 Hermes scarves this month  2 holy grails, 1 from the Paris Hermes sale,  Alice Shirley Jaguar Quetzal and 2 from F/W 19 all were on my wish list for quite some time now.
> I need to take a break from my scarf purchases, as I need to get ready for my Paris trip next year!
> 
> *Jan 2020 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out



Not sure of HGs and wishlist scarves even count 

Well done for all.


----------



## ElainePG

coloradolvr said:


> January update.  After a trip to LV to pick up luggage tag that was being hot stamped I almost caved in and purchased a bag.  My new strategy is to go home and look in my closet before making any new purchases.  I'm happy to say it worked!  I made it through the month of January with just a scarf!  Baby steps


Yay! I love your system of looking in your closet FIRST. Excellent strategy.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Can we see your new Balenciaga?


Yes, I'm going to take some pictures later. I've almost 100% decided to keep it.

What have you decided about yours? Do you thing you can remove the stains?


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> *Could I do the Hysteria without being too cliched 'feminine'*?


Okay, so this is a very far-out thought, and I might be way off base. But could you pair it with something unexpected, like *orange*? Or even (Elaine clutches her head) *yellow*??? Yellow and purple are opposites on the color wheel, and isn't that supposed to be good for pairing?

I love that little hysteria bag. And it would be so interesting to see a creative way to style it, other than black or navy. (Which would be my fallback, but I'm not terribly adventurous when it comes to color pairings.)


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Not sure of HGs and wishlist scarves even count
> 
> Well done for all.


HGs and wishlist scarves don't count????

Then what, pray tell, *DOES* count?


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Okay, so this is a very far-out thought, and I might be way off base. But could you pair it with something unexpected, like *orange*? Or even (Elaine clutches her head) *yellow*??? Yellow and purple are opposites on the color wheel, and isn't that supposed to be good for pairing?
> 
> I love that little hysteria bag. And it would be so interesting to see a creative way to style it, other than black or navy. (Which would be my fallback, but I'm not terribly adventurous when it comes to color pairings.)



Somewhere I have a little Sergio Rossi yellow python bag (optional, ultra thin, detachable strap) plus I have my burnt orange, nubuck, Gucci Soho Disco so I will dig them out and have a go. I like the idea of either 

I usually wear the Hysteria with navy or black. It is the natural choice.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Yes, I'm going to take some pictures later. I've almost 100% decided to keep it.
> 
> What have you decided about yours? Do you thing you can remove the stains?


I'm leaning towards keeping it. There is really only one noticeable mark on the front. Hopefully I can paint over it. I'm not that worried about the stains on the back.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> HGs and wishlist scarves don't count????
> 
> Then what, pray tell, *DOES* count?



Impulse, extra naughties and 'ex-circular' scarves.  

Wishlists doesn't count for me because it can whittled down on paper, and even then slowly worked through as considered purchases. HGs can never count, grab them while you can!

I have to say this gorgeous SF shawl is hypnotising me... But I'd have to forgo an H CSGM to justify ( a new one has been on my wishlist for a while). 

https://www.ferragamo.com/shop/gb/en/women/silk-and-accessories/susanne-tart-722022--24


----------



## Rhl2987

momasaurus said:


> I've been on the road most of January, and also am still nursing my broken arm, so the only bag I've carried has been my backpack. I brought along a barenia evelyn, which has been useful when I want to feel more human. When I get home tomorrow I hope the new strap I ordered will have arrived. The thing I dislike the most about the evelyn is the crummy canvas strap.
> Stats: Nothing in or out in leather.
> But 3 scarves in. One grail, one item from a friend, one new Jungle Love Love twilly (and twillies don't really count, right?)
> Going to relist a bunch of scarves when I get home.


I hope your arm heals quickly! And that twilly is a must! I have to decide which colorway I want.


----------



## Sparkletastic

cowgirlsboots said:


> Not expensive at 6,99 €, but amazing: L´Oreal Super Liner Perfect Slim.


I’ll give that a try.


----------



## Rhl2987

papertiger said:


> According to @ElainePG twillies, 45s and Bandanas don't count. This is WORD.


This is so funny. I love this and I agree ladies!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Impulse, extra naughties and 'ex-circular' scarves.
> 
> Wishlists doesn't count for me because it can whittled down on paper, and even then slowly worked through as considered purchases. HGs can never count, grab them while you can!
> 
> I have to say this gorgeous SF shawl is hypnotising me... But I'd have to forgo an H CSGM to justify ( a new one has been on my wishlist for a while).
> 
> https://www.ferragamo.com/shop/gb/en/women/silk-and-accessories/susanne-tart-722022--24


The double-faced poncho is quite wonderful. I love the concept of realistic birds on top of a tartan print.

I wish there was a picture of the entire print. Sometimes I find animal prints spooky. (I know that's just me.)


----------



## Rhl2987

momasaurus said:


> Although I supposedly have TSA precheck, only the last of FOUR flights let me through. Otherwise it was a total pain, especially when an enthusiastic guard tried to break my arm again during a pat down.
> 
> The grail is The original Jardin sur le toit gavroche!
> 
> Back to bags the minute I get home (about 30 minutes!)


That sounds like torture! Glad you made it through your flights!


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> I am at 0 bags in and out. I have 2 for sale that I am not having lucking finding a buyer for. I have no bags I have my eye on and really hoping I don’t purchase any bags this year since I am trying to focus on jewelry.
> I have however sold 4 pairs of shoes! Not to the weirdo that asked for a video


Great to have jewelry goals and can't wait to see those purchases/reveals! Haha about the shoe weirdo. Congrats on selling 4 pairs! I sold 4 pairs in the last few months as well!


----------



## ElainePG

Those of you who "know" me on this thread also know this Balenciaga City bag, which was a present from DH in 2015. 



There are many things I love about this bag, the first being that it was a present. Also it's lightweight, it holds a lot, when necessary, and the slouchy leather suits me. Finally, I can carry it crossbody (with this Mautto strap) or on my shoulder (with the original leather strap).

My problem has always been the color. It just doesn't go with the outfits I tend to wear, except in the warmest of days. And we don't get many of those here on the coast.

However, as my Upper Back & Neck Stuff has become worse, I find myself reaching for it more and more often. Finally, a couple of weeks ago, I had an epiphany. Since Balenciaga bags are no longs the Hot Ticket item they once were, I could probably find a pre-loved one at a good price from a reputable consignment site.

And I did! 

Here is my still-thinking-about-it-but-pretty-sure Balenciaga City in Cassis, with silver hardware. From 2012, I think. The color is difficult to capture, so I'm including two photos. The leather is NOT as shiny as the second photo shows; it's more matte, like the first photo. But I think the color is more true in the second photo.

I have 30 days to decide, so I haven't clipped the tags yet. I try it on every day and study myself in the mirror the way I used to when I was fifteen. But I'm really very close.

Oh, and DH loves it. Since he has a very good eye for handbags (and jewelry, and scarves) I give weight to his opinion.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Those of you who "know" me on this thread also know this Balenciaga City bag, which was a present from DH in 2015.
> View attachment 4656326
> 
> 
> There are many things I love about this bag, the first being that it was a present. Also it's lightweight, it holds a lot, when necessary, and the slouchy leather suits me. Finally, I can carry it crossbody (with this Mautto strap) or on my shoulder (with the original leather strap).
> 
> My problem has always been the color. It just doesn't go with the outfits I tend to wear, except in the warmest of days. And we don't get many of those here on the coast.
> 
> However, as my Upper Back & Neck Stuff has become worse, I find myself reaching for it more and more often. Finally, a couple of weeks ago, I had an epiphany. Since Balenciaga bags are no longs the Hot Ticket item they once were, I could probably find a pre-loved one at a good price from a reputable consignment site.
> 
> And I did!
> 
> Here is my still-thinking-about-it-but-pretty-sure Balenciaga City in Cassis, with silver hardware. From 2012, I think. The color is difficult to capture, so I'm including two photos. The leather is NOT as shiny as the second photo shows; it's more matte, like the first photo. But I think the color is more true in the second photo.
> 
> I have 30 days to decide, so I haven't clipped the tags yet. I try it on every day and study myself in the mirror the way I used to when I was fifteen. But I'm really very close.
> 
> Oh, and DH loves it. Since he has a very good eye for handbags (and jewelry, and scarves) I give weight to his opinion.
> 
> View attachment 4656329
> View attachment 4656330


Oooo - it's very pretty!
I'm also partial to the yellow one - such a fun color!


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> Although I supposedly have TSA precheck, only the last of FOUR flights let me through. Otherwise it was a total pain, especially when an enthusiastic guard tried to break my arm again during a pat down.
> 
> The grail is The original Jardin sur le toit gavroche!
> 
> Back to bags the minute I get home (about 30 minutes!)


The original!!


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> The double-faced poncho is quite wonderful. I love the concept of realistic birds on top of a tartan print.
> 
> I wish there was a picture of the entire print. Sometimes *I find animal prints spooky*. (I know that's just me.)



I must admit that for me sometimes faces or even animals if the eyes are too big.


----------



## Rhl2987

I fell behind again with being quite sick over the weekend. Spring truly cannot come fast enough. I'm hoping warm weather is less than 2 months away. 

I agree with the posts about HG bags not counting because they sometimes only come around once and should be snatched up if funds allow!

I am finally, after 1.5 years in school and at home, about to land work again. If final discussions go well, I'll be in a 6-12 month consulting role working 20 hours a week, minimal travel out to the East coast, and mostly working from home! Because it's a contractor role with no benefits, the take home is only a little less than I would make in a full-time position in my field and there is opportunity for me to pick up leadership roles on different projects to add a few hours onto that when I'm ready. I will be so happy to finally have an income once again and still get to spend quality time at home with my daughter.

January Stats:
1 bag in, 0 bags out
1 SLG in (PM Rodeo), 0 SLGs out
2 bags worn (mini Lindy and Chanel 19 bag)
1 piece of RTW and 1 pair of shoes in, 0 out


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Those of you who "know" me on this thread also know this Balenciaga City bag, which was a present from DH in 2015.
> View attachment 4656326
> 
> 
> There are many things I love about this bag, the first being that it was a present. Also it's lightweight, it holds a lot, when necessary, and the slouchy leather suits me. Finally, I can carry it crossbody (with this Mautto strap) or on my shoulder (with the original leather strap).
> 
> My problem has always been the color. It just doesn't go with the outfits I tend to wear, except in the warmest of days. And we don't get many of those here on the coast.
> 
> However, as my Upper Back & Neck Stuff has become worse, I find myself reaching for it more and more often. Finally, a couple of weeks ago, I had an epiphany. Since Balenciaga bags are no longs the Hot Ticket item they once were, I could probably find a pre-loved one at a good price from a reputable consignment site.
> 
> And I did!
> 
> Here is my still-thinking-about-it-but-pretty-sure Balenciaga City in Cassis, with silver hardware. From 2012, I think. The color is difficult to capture, so I'm including two photos. The leather is NOT as shiny as the second photo shows; it's more matte, like the first photo. But I think the color is more true in the second photo.
> 
> I have 30 days to decide, so I haven't clipped the tags yet. I try it on every day and study myself in the mirror the way I used to when I was fifteen. But I'm really very close.
> 
> Oh, and DH loves it. Since he has a very good eye for handbags (and jewelry, and scarves) I give weight to his opinion.
> 
> View attachment 4656329
> View attachment 4656330



What a lovely and educated DH! 

Love that shade yellow too but I can understand that you don't always want to wear it. Congratulations on your new beauty, wonderful cool red.


----------



## papertiger

Rhl2987 said:


> I fell behind again with being quite sick over the weekend. Spring truly cannot come fast enough. I'm hoping warm weather is less than 2 months away.
> 
> I agree with the posts about HG bags not counting because they sometimes only come around once and should be snatched up if funds allow!
> 
> I am finally, after 1.5 years in school and at home, about to land work again. If final discussions go well, I'll be in a 6-12 month consulting role working 20 hours a week, minimal travel out to the East coast, and mostly working from home! Because it's a contractor role with no benefits, the take home is only a little less than I would make in a full-time position in my field and there is opportunity for me to pick up leadership roles on different projects to add a few hours onto that when I'm ready. I will be so happy to finally have an income once again and still get to spend quality time at home with my daughter.
> 
> January Stats:
> 1 bag in, 0 bags out
> 1 SLG in (PM Rodeo), 0 SLGs out
> 2 bags worn (mini Lindy and Chanel 19 bag)
> 1 piece of RTW and 1 pair of shoes in, 0 out



Congratulations on your proposed new position. I really hope it works out for you.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Today’s red bag - we’re at the dentist currently. 
She at least looks much better than I do.


----------



## papertiger

@ElainePG I couldn't find a full picture of the print (no third party sells them) but perhaps you can see it better in this cw - which is also gorgeous IMO

https://www.ferragamo.com/shop/gb/en/women/silk-and-accessories/susanne-tart-722021--24


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Today’s red bag - we’re at the dentist currently.
> She at least looks much better than I do.
> View attachment 4656350



You must be the smartest dressed patient in there. RH is so regal


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Oooo - it's very pretty!
> I'm also partial to the yellow one - such a fun color!


Thank you!

You have a fun yellow bag… yellow and white, yes?


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> I fell behind again with being quite sick over the weekend. Spring truly cannot come fast enough. I'm hoping warm weather is less than 2 months away.
> 
> I agree with the posts about HG bags not counting because they sometimes only come around once and should be snatched up if funds allow!
> 
> I am finally, after 1.5 years in school and at home, about to land work again. If final discussions go well, I'll be in a 6-12 month consulting role working 20 hours a week, minimal travel out to the East coast, and mostly working from home! Because it's a contractor role with no benefits, the take home is only a little less than I would make in a full-time position in my field and there is opportunity for me to pick up leadership roles on different projects to add a few hours onto that when I'm ready. I will be so happy to finally have an income once again and still get to spend quality time at home with my daughter.
> 
> January Stats:
> 1 bag in, 0 bags out
> 1 SLG in (PM Rodeo), 0 SLGs out
> 2 bags worn (mini Lindy and Chanel 19 bag)
> 1 piece of RTW and 1 pair of shoes in, 0 out


That is such terrific news about your new job, @Rhl2987 . I hope it all gets finalized quickly. 20 hours a week, mostly working from home, and minimal travel is ideal with a young one to care for. And, as you say, when your daughter is older, then you can add more hours.

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> @ElainePG I couldn't find a full picture of the print (no third party sells them) but perhaps you can see it better in this cw - which is also gorgeous IMO
> 
> https://www.ferragamo.com/shop/gb/en/women/silk-and-accessories/susanne-tart-722021--24


Oh that is gorgeous!! 


papertiger said:


> You must be the smartest dressed patient in there. RH is so regal


RH is very regal  
One of the hygienists commented that she liked my tonal outfit. 
(I'm wearing dark red corduroy-like leggings, a dark red sweater with a cream colored silk blouse underneath - the blouse has a reptile patterned, Peter Pan collar so I put a scarf on the bag, and dark red velvet shoes)


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> @ElainePG I couldn't find a full picture of the print (no third party sells them) but perhaps you can see it better in this cw - which is also gorgeous IMO
> 
> https://www.ferragamo.com/shop/gb/en/women/silk-and-accessories/susanne-tart-722021--24


Ooh, yes, it's wonderful in navy and hot pink!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Today’s red bag - we’re at the dentist currently.
> She at least looks much better than I do.
> View attachment 4656350


Best of luck at the dentist...


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Oh that is gorgeous!!
> 
> RH is very regal
> One of the hygienists commented that she liked my tonal outfit.
> (I'm wearing dark red corduroy-like leggings, a dark red sweater with a cream colored silk blouse underneath - the blouse has a reptile patterned, Peter Pan collar so I put a scarf on the bag, and dark red velvet shoes)



I feel as though I should curtsey!!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Thank you!
> 
> You have a fun yellow bag… yellow and white, yes?


I have a white bag with yellow sides (Le Tanneur) and a bright yellow bag (CoLab). The yellow one I carry year round because I *need* it when we have too many gray, rainy days in a row.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> I feel as though I should curtsey!!!


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Oh that is gorgeous!!
> 
> RH is very regal
> One of the hygienists commented that she liked my tonal outfit.
> (I'm wearing dark red corduroy-like leggings, a dark red sweater with a cream colored silk blouse underneath - the blouse has a reptile patterned, Peter Pan collar so I put a scarf on the bag, and dark red velvet shoes)



I knew it. One of their most smartly dressed patients


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Those of you who "know" me on this thread also know this Balenciaga City bag, which was a present from DH in 2015.
> View attachment 4656326
> 
> 
> There are many things I love about this bag, the first being that it was a present. Also it's lightweight, it holds a lot, when necessary, and the slouchy leather suits me. Finally, I can carry it crossbody (with this Mautto strap) or on my shoulder (with the original leather strap).
> 
> My problem has always been the color. It just doesn't go with the outfits I tend to wear, except in the warmest of days. And we don't get many of those here on the coast.
> 
> However, as my Upper Back & Neck Stuff has become worse, I find myself reaching for it more and more often. Finally, a couple of weeks ago, I had an epiphany. Since Balenciaga bags are no longs the Hot Ticket item they once were, I could probably find a pre-loved one at a good price from a reputable consignment site.
> 
> And I did!
> 
> Here is my still-thinking-about-it-but-pretty-sure Balenciaga City in Cassis, with silver hardware. From 2012, I think. The color is difficult to capture, so I'm including two photos. The leather is NOT as shiny as the second photo shows; it's more matte, like the first photo. But I think the color is more true in the second photo.
> 
> I have 30 days to decide, so I haven't clipped the tags yet. I try it on every day and study myself in the mirror the way I used to when I was fifteen. But I'm really very close.
> 
> Oh, and DH loves it. Since he has a very good eye for handbags (and jewelry, and scarves) I give weight to his opinion.
> 
> View attachment 4656329
> View attachment 4656330


It's beautiful. The condition is amazing! I can see this going with lots of outfits. I have a Bal club bag in poupre, which is very close to this color. It was my first Bal.


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> I fell behind again with being quite sick over the weekend. Spring truly cannot come fast enough. I'm hoping warm weather is less than 2 months away.
> 
> I agree with the posts about HG bags not counting because they sometimes only come around once and should be snatched up if funds allow!
> 
> I am finally, after 1.5 years in school and at home, about to land work again. If final discussions go well, I'll be in a 6-12 month consulting role working 20 hours a week, minimal travel out to the East coast, and mostly working from home! Because it's a contractor role with no benefits, the take home is only a little less than I would make in a full-time position in my field and there is opportunity for me to pick up leadership roles on different projects to add a few hours onto that when I'm ready. I will be so happy to finally have an income once again and still get to spend quality time at home with my daughter.
> 
> January Stats:
> 1 bag in, 0 bags out
> 1 SLG in (PM Rodeo), 0 SLGs out
> 2 bags worn (mini Lindy and Chanel 19 bag)
> 1 piece of RTW and 1 pair of shoes in, 0 out


That's wonderful! I hope you get the position. My son has been contracting, working at home for the last 4 or 5 years. My older daughter gets to work from home one day a week. My younger daughter had a job where she could work from home but now she has taken a different position so she has to go in everyday. Her commute is very long and parking is expensive. She spends a lot of gas and lunches every week.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Those of you who "know" me on this thread also know this Balenciaga City bag, which was a present from DH in 2015.
> View attachment 4656326
> 
> 
> There are many things I love about this bag, the first being that it was a present. Also it's lightweight, it holds a lot, when necessary, and the slouchy leather suits me. Finally, I can carry it crossbody (with this Mautto strap) or on my shoulder (with the original leather strap).
> 
> My problem has always been the color. It just doesn't go with the outfits I tend to wear, except in the warmest of days. And we don't get many of those here on the coast.
> 
> However, as my Upper Back & Neck Stuff has become worse, I find myself reaching for it more and more often. Finally, a couple of weeks ago, I had an epiphany. Since Balenciaga bags are no longs the Hot Ticket item they once were, I could probably find a pre-loved one at a good price from a reputable consignment site.
> 
> And I did!
> 
> Here is my still-thinking-about-it-but-pretty-sure Balenciaga City in Cassis, with silver hardware. From 2012, I think. The color is difficult to capture, so I'm including two photos. The leather is NOT as shiny as the second photo shows; it's more matte, like the first photo. But I think the color is more true in the second photo.
> 
> I have 30 days to decide, so I haven't clipped the tags yet. I try it on every day and study myself in the mirror the way I used to when I was fifteen. But I'm really very close.
> 
> Oh, and DH loves it. Since he has a very good eye for handbags (and jewelry, and scarves) I give weight to his opinion.
> 
> View attachment 4656329
> View attachment 4656330


What a score, cassis is beautiful! I recall you got rid of a red bag (LV Capucines). I think you’ll get lots of wear from this beauty as well as your dark red Valentino from last fall.


----------



## More bags

Rhl2987 said:


> I fell behind again with being quite sick over the weekend. Spring truly cannot come fast enough. I'm hoping warm weather is less than 2 months away.
> 
> I agree with the posts about HG bags not counting because they sometimes only come around once and should be snatched up if funds allow!
> 
> I am finally, after 1.5 years in school and at home, about to land work again. If final discussions go well, I'll be in a 6-12 month consulting role working 20 hours a week, minimal travel out to the East coast, and mostly working from home! Because it's a contractor role with no benefits, the take home is only a little less than I would make in a full-time position in my field and there is opportunity for me to pick up leadership roles on different projects to add a few hours onto that when I'm ready. I will be so happy to finally have an income once again and still get to spend quality time at home with my daughter.
> 
> January Stats:
> 1 bag in, 0 bags out
> 1 SLG in (PM Rodeo), 0 SLGs out
> 2 bags worn (mini Lindy and Chanel 19 bag)
> 1 piece of RTW and 1 pair of shoes in, 0 out


Congratulations on the job opportunity and the flexibility it offers!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Today’s red bag - we’re at the dentist currently.
> She at least looks much better than I do.
> View attachment 4656350


Be.still.my.heart. Lovely Drag, the leather is luscious- you can’t go wrong with Rouge H Box! Great scarf pairing!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> What a score, cassis is beautiful! I recall you got rid of a red bag (LV Capucines). I think you’ll get lots of wear from this beauty as well as your dark red Valentino from last fall.


Thank you! 
Yes, this Cassis is very close in color to my Valentino VLock, but they fill entirely different "niches" in my collection. I seem to gravitate toward burgundy & red bags!


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> I fell behind again with being quite sick over the weekend. Spring truly cannot come fast enough. I'm hoping warm weather is less than 2 months away.
> 
> I agree with the posts about HG bags not counting because they sometimes only come around once and should be snatched up if funds allow!
> 
> I am finally, after 1.5 years in school and at home, about to land work again. If final discussions go well, I'll be in a 6-12 month consulting role working 20 hours a week, minimal travel out to the East coast, and mostly working from home! Because it's a contractor role with no benefits, the take home is only a little less than I would make in a full-time position in my field and there is opportunity for me to pick up leadership roles on different projects to add a few hours onto that when I'm ready. I will be so happy to finally have an income once again and still get to spend quality time at home with my daughter.
> 
> January Stats:
> 1 bag in, 0 bags out
> 1 SLG in (PM Rodeo), 0 SLGs out
> 2 bags worn (mini Lindy and Chanel 19 bag)
> 1 piece of RTW and 1 pair of shoes in, 0 out


Congrats on the new role. It sounds perfect your life right now.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Thank you!
> Yes, this Cassis is very close in color to my Valentino VLock, but they fill entirely different "niches" in my collection. I seem to gravitate toward burgundy & red bags!


I love red and burgundy bags, too! I think both of the bags you’ve mentioned are lovely, thank you for sharing the eye candy!


----------



## keodi

papertiger said:


> Impulse, extra naughties and 'ex-circular' scarves.
> 
> *Wishlists doesn't count for me because it can whittled down on paper, and even then slowly worked through as considered purchases. HGs can never count, grab them while you can!*
> 
> I have to say this gorgeous SF shawl is hypnotising me... But I'd have to forgo an H CSGM to justify ( a new one has been on my wishlist for a while).
> 
> https://www.ferragamo.com/shop/gb/en/women/silk-and-accessories/susanne-tart-722022--24


I'm with you Has when my hGs (lalbai 140 silks )popped up in the condition, colourways, and price points I just hit the buy now button..lol! I have the Alice Shirley jaguar quetzal Shawl on my wishlist CW1 for a while, if my friend sees it at the hermes summer sale in Paris I'll ask her to pick it up for me...we'll see.


ElainePG said:


> Those of you who "know" me on this thread also know this Balenciaga City bag, which was a present from DH in 2015.
> View attachment 4656326
> 
> 
> There are many things I love about this bag, the first being that it was a present. Also it's lightweight, it holds a lot, when necessary, and the slouchy leather suits me. Finally, I can carry it crossbody (with this Mautto strap) or on my shoulder (with the original leather strap).
> 
> My problem has always been the color. It just doesn't go with the outfits I tend to wear, except in the warmest of days. And we don't get many of those here on the coast.
> 
> However, as my Upper Back & Neck Stuff has become worse, I find myself reaching for it more and more often. Finally, a couple of weeks ago, I had an epiphany. Since Balenciaga bags are no longs the Hot Ticket item they once were, I could probably find a pre-loved one at a good price from a reputable consignment site.
> 
> And I did!
> 
> Here is my still-thinking-about-it-but-pretty-sure Balenciaga City in Cassis, with silver hardware. From 2012, I think. The color is difficult to capture, so I'm including two photos. The leather is NOT as shiny as the second photo shows; it's more matte, like the first photo. But I think the color is more true in the second photo.
> 
> I have 30 days to decide, so I haven't clipped the tags yet. I try it on every day and study myself in the mirror the way I used to when I was fifteen. But I'm really very close.
> 
> Oh, and DH loves it. Since he has a very good eye for handbags (and jewelry, and scarves) I give weight to his opinion.
> 
> View attachment 4656329
> View attachment 4656330



Beautiful!! congrats on the Balenciaga! beautiful colour, I love Balenciaga cities!



Rhl2987 said:


> I fell behind again with being quite sick over the weekend. Spring truly cannot come fast enough. I'm hoping warm weather is less than 2 months away.
> 
> I agree with the posts about HG bags not counting because they sometimes only come around once and should be snatched up if funds allow!
> 
> I am finally, after 1.5 years in school and at home, about to land work again. *If final discussions go well, I'll be in a 6-12 month consulting role working 20 hours a week, minimal travel out to the East coast, and mostly working from home! Because it's a contractor role with no benefits, the take home is only a little less than I would make in a full-time position in my field and there is opportunity for me to pick up leadership roles on different projects to add a few hours onto that when I'm ready*. I will be so happy to finally have an income once again and still get to spend quality time at home with my daughter.
> 
> January Stats:
> 1 bag in, 0 bags out
> 1 SLG in (PM Rodeo), 0 SLGs out
> 2 bags worn (mini Lindy and Chanel 19 bag)
> 1 piece of RTW and 1 pair of shoes in, 0 out


That would be fantastic! keeping my fingers crossed!


papertiger said:


> You must be the smartest dressed patient in there. RH is so regal


I agree!

Here is my bag for the week! I love it to bits!


----------



## whateve

keodi said:


> I'm with you Has when my hGs (lalbai 140 silks )popped up in the condition, colourways, and price points I just hit the buy now button..lol! I have the Alice Shirley jaguar quetzal Shawl on my wishlist CW1 for a while, if my fried sees it at the hermes summer sale in Paris I'll ask her to pick it up for me...we'll see.
> 
> 
> Beautiful!! congrats on the Balenciaga! beautiful colour, I love Balenciaga cities!
> 
> 
> That would be fantastic! keeping my fingers crossed!
> 
> I agree!
> 
> Here is my bag for the week! I love it to bits!
> View attachment 4656563


That's gorgeous!


----------



## keodi

whateve said:


> That's gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> I knew it. One of their most smartly dressed patients


Thank you! 


More bags said:


> Be.still.my.heart. Lovely Drag, the leather is luscious- you can’t go wrong with Rouge H Box! Great scarf pairing!


Thank you! The leather is truly beautiful! 


keodi said:


> I'm with you Has when my hGs (lalbai 140 silks )popped up in the condition, colourways, and price points I just hit the buy now button..lol! I have the Alice Shirley jaguar quetzal Shawl on my wishlist CW1 for a while, if my friend sees it at the hermes summer sale in Paris I'll ask her to pick it up for me...we'll see.
> 
> 
> Beautiful!! congrats on the Balenciaga! beautiful colour, I love Balenciaga cities!
> 
> 
> That would be fantastic! keeping my fingers crossed!
> 
> I agree!
> 
> Here is my bag for the week! I love it to bits!
> View attachment 4656563


What a gorgeous shade of red!


----------



## keodi

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you! The leather is truly beautiful!
> 
> What a gorgeous shade of red!


thank you it's a happy colour. she's called rouge vif!


----------



## ElainePG

keodi said:


> I'm with you Has when my hGs (lalbai 140 silks )popped up in the condition, colourways, and price points I just hit the buy now button..lol! I have the Alice Shirley jaguar quetzal Shawl on my wishlist CW1 for a while, if my friend sees it at the hermes summer sale in Paris I'll ask her to pick it up for me...we'll see.
> 
> 
> Beautiful!! congrats on the Balenciaga! beautiful colour, I love Balenciaga cities!
> 
> 
> That would be fantastic! keeping my fingers crossed!
> 
> I agree!
> 
> Here is my bag for the week! I love it to bits!
> View attachment 4656563


Wow... that bag is a stunner!


----------



## msd_bags

papertiger said:


> No red bags today, only black.
> 
> @msd_bags I cut the tags of my HL dress so I guess I'm not selling it. I'm feeling cornflower blues and lavenders will be pretty for this Summer. At least I hope so.
> 
> What colours do you wear with your bag? I have to think which bags I can wear with the dress, all I can manage is grey (Gucci Bamboo Top Handle?). I don't know if I could do pink or pink-violet (Gucci small hot pink Interlocking or Lizard Hysteria)
> 
> Could I do the Hysteria without being too cliched 'feminine'?


I have only worn the bag once so not much experience yet.  I'm thinking, by default, it would go with navy blue, white, beige, grey and black.  It might also go well with yellow. ( I'm the type who has difficulty imagining pairings.  I am a bit visual when it comes to this.)  Sorry I'm not much help. 



ElainePG said:


> Those of you who "know" me on this thread also know this Balenciaga City bag, which was a present from DH in 2015.
> View attachment 4656326
> 
> 
> There are many things I love about this bag, the first being that it was a present. Also it's lightweight, it holds a lot, when necessary, and the slouchy leather suits me. Finally, I can carry it crossbody (with this Mautto strap) or on my shoulder (with the original leather strap).
> 
> My problem has always been the color. It just doesn't go with the outfits I tend to wear, except in the warmest of days. And we don't get many of those here on the coast.
> 
> However, as my Upper Back & Neck Stuff has become worse, I find myself reaching for it more and more often. Finally, a couple of weeks ago, I had an epiphany. Since Balenciaga bags are no longs the Hot Ticket item they once were, I could probably find a pre-loved one at a good price from a reputable consignment site.
> 
> And I did!
> 
> Here is my still-thinking-about-it-but-pretty-sure Balenciaga City in Cassis, with silver hardware. From 2012, I think. The color is difficult to capture, so I'm including two photos. The leather is NOT as shiny as the second photo shows; it's more matte, like the first photo. But I think the color is more true in the second photo.
> 
> I have 30 days to decide, so I haven't clipped the tags yet. I try it on every day and study myself in the mirror the way I used to when I was fifteen. But I'm really very close.
> 
> Oh, and DH loves it. Since he has a very good eye for handbags (and jewelry, and scarves) I give weight to his opinion.
> 
> View attachment 4656329
> View attachment 4656330


Lovely color!!  I'd say keep it.  


Rhl2987 said:


> I fell behind again with being quite sick over the weekend. Spring truly cannot come fast enough. I'm hoping warm weather is less than 2 months away.
> 
> I agree with the posts about HG bags not counting because they sometimes only come around once and should be snatched up if funds allow!
> 
> I am finally, after 1.5 years in school and at home, about to land work again. If final discussions go well, I'll be in a 6-12 month consulting role working 20 hours a week, minimal travel out to the East coast, and mostly working from home! Because it's a contractor role with no benefits, the take home is only a little less than I would make in a full-time position in my field and there is opportunity for me to pick up leadership roles on different projects to add a few hours onto that when I'm ready. I will be so happy to finally have an income once again and still get to spend quality time at home with my daughter.
> 
> January Stats:
> 1 bag in, 0 bags out
> 1 SLG in (PM Rodeo), 0 SLGs out
> 2 bags worn (mini Lindy and Chanel 19 bag)
> 1 piece of RTW and 1 pair of shoes in, 0 out


Wishing you well on your new work!!  It's good that you will still have a lot of time with you baby.


----------



## papertiger

keodi said:


> I'm with you Has when my hGs (lalbai 140 silks )popped up in the condition, colourways, and price points I just hit the buy now button..lol! I have the Alice Shirley jaguar quetzal Shawl on my wishlist CW1 for a while, if my friend sees it at the hermes summer sale in Paris I'll ask her to pick it up for me...we'll see.
> 
> 
> Beautiful!! congrats on the Balenciaga! beautiful colour, I love Balenciaga cities!
> 
> 
> That would be fantastic! keeping my fingers crossed!
> 
> I agree!
> 
> Here is my bag for the week! I love it to bits!
> View attachment 4656563



Good luck finding your JQ cw1

That Trim is so pretty!


----------



## keodi

papertiger said:


> Good luck finding your JQ cw1
> 
> That Trim is so pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Impulse, extra naughties and 'ex-circular' scarves.
> 
> Wishlists doesn't count for me because it can whittled down on paper, and even then slowly worked through as considered purchases. HGs can never count, grab them while you can!
> 
> I have to say this gorgeous SF shawl is hypnotising me... But I'd have to forgo an H CSGM to justify ( a new one has been on my wishlist for a while).
> 
> https://www.ferragamo.com/shop/gb/en/women/silk-and-accessories/susanne-tart-722022--24


For me I count everything but wish list and Hg items are the ones that are bought with out guilt.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I'm leaning towards keeping it. There is really only one noticeable mark on the front. Hopefully I can paint over it. I'm not that worried about the stains on the back.


Whatever makes you happiest is the correct answer.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Those of you who "know" me on this thread also know this Balenciaga City bag, which was a present from DH in 2015.
> View attachment 4656326
> 
> 
> There are many things I love about this bag, the first being that it was a present. Also it's lightweight, it holds a lot, when necessary, and the slouchy leather suits me. Finally, I can carry it crossbody (with this Mautto strap) or on my shoulder (with the original leather strap).
> 
> My problem has always been the color. It just doesn't go with the outfits I tend to wear, except in the warmest of days. And we don't get many of those here on the coast.
> 
> However, as my Upper Back & Neck Stuff has become worse, I find myself reaching for it more and more often. Finally, a couple of weeks ago, I had an epiphany. Since Balenciaga bags are no longs the Hot Ticket item they once were, I could probably find a pre-loved one at a good price from a reputable consignment site.
> 
> And I did!
> 
> Here is my still-thinking-about-it-but-pretty-sure Balenciaga City in Cassis, with silver hardware. From 2012, I think. The color is difficult to capture, so I'm including two photos. The leather is NOT as shiny as the second photo shows; it's more matte, like the first photo. But I think the color is more true in the second photo.
> 
> I have 30 days to decide, so I haven't clipped the tags yet. I try it on every day and study myself in the mirror the way I used to when I was fifteen. But I'm really very close.
> 
> Oh, and DH loves it. Since he has a very good eye for handbags (and jewelry, and scarves) I give weight to his opinion.
> 
> View attachment 4656329
> View attachment 4656330


The color is beautiful. Can I ask what is holding you back? How is the condition of the bag?


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Today’s red bag - we’re at the dentist currently.
> She at least looks much better than I do.
> View attachment 4656350


Love this!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Thank you!
> Yes, this Cassis is very close in color to my Valentino VLock, but they fill entirely different "niches" in my collection. I seem to gravitate toward burgundy & red bags!


I love burgundy bags too but not red on me.


----------



## dcooney4

keodi said:


> I'm with you Has when my hGs (lalbai 140 silks )popped up in the condition, colourways, and price points I just hit the buy now button..lol! I have the Alice Shirley jaguar quetzal Shawl on my wishlist CW1 for a while, if my friend sees it at the hermes summer sale in Paris I'll ask her to pick it up for me...we'll see.
> 
> 
> Beautiful!! congrats on the Balenciaga! beautiful colour, I love Balenciaga cities!
> 
> 
> That would be fantastic! keeping my fingers crossed!
> 
> I agree!
> 
> Here is my bag for the week! I love it to bits!
> View attachment 4656563


Beautiful bag!


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> I fell behind again with being quite sick over the weekend. Spring truly cannot come fast enough. I'm hoping warm weather is less than 2 months away.
> 
> I agree with the posts about HG bags not counting because they sometimes only come around once and should be snatched up if funds allow!
> 
> I am finally, after 1.5 years in school and at home, about to land work again. If final discussions go well, I'll be in a 6-12 month consulting role working 20 hours a week, minimal travel out to the East coast, and mostly working from home! Because it's a contractor role with no benefits, the take home is only a little less than I would make in a full-time position in my field and there is opportunity for me to pick up leadership roles on different projects to add a few hours onto that when I'm ready. I will be so happy to finally have an income once again and still get to spend quality time at home with my daughter.
> 
> January Stats:
> 1 bag in, 0 bags out
> 1 SLG in (PM Rodeo), 0 SLGs out
> 2 bags worn (mini Lindy and Chanel 19 bag)
> 1 piece of RTW and 1 pair of shoes in, 0 out


Fingers crossed! This sounds wonderful!


----------



## momasaurus

Rhl2987 said:


> I hope your arm heals quickly! And that twilly is a must! I have to decide which colorway I want.


Thank you. Don't wait too long for the twilly - they don't stay on the website long, and IDK about availability in stores.


----------



## momasaurus

Rhl2987 said:


> That sounds like torture! Glad you made it through your flights!


Going to the doc today for follow up. Thanks for the support!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Those of you who "know" me on this thread also know this Balenciaga City bag, which was a present from DH in 2015.
> View attachment 4656326
> 
> 
> There are many things I love about this bag, the first being that it was a present. Also it's lightweight, it holds a lot, when necessary, and the slouchy leather suits me. Finally, I can carry it crossbody (with this Mautto strap) or on my shoulder (with the original leather strap).
> 
> My problem has always been the color. It just doesn't go with the outfits I tend to wear, except in the warmest of days. And we don't get many of those here on the coast.
> 
> However, as my Upper Back & Neck Stuff has become worse, I find myself reaching for it more and more often. Finally, a couple of weeks ago, I had an epiphany. Since Balenciaga bags are no longs the Hot Ticket item they once were, I could probably find a pre-loved one at a good price from a reputable consignment site.
> 
> And I did!
> 
> Here is my still-thinking-about-it-but-pretty-sure Balenciaga City in Cassis, with silver hardware. From 2012, I think. The color is difficult to capture, so I'm including two photos. The leather is NOT as shiny as the second photo shows; it's more matte, like the first photo. But I think the color is more true in the second photo.
> 
> I have 30 days to decide, so I haven't clipped the tags yet. I try it on every day and study myself in the mirror the way I used to when I was fifteen. But I'm really very close.
> 
> Oh, and DH loves it. Since he has a very good eye for handbags (and jewelry, and scarves) I give weight to his opinion.
> 
> View attachment 4656329
> View attachment 4656330


I think this is a keeper! And do you think you will release the yellow one and recoup some cash?


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Today’s red bag - we’re at the dentist currently.
> She at least looks much better than I do.
> View attachment 4656350


GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## momasaurus

keodi said:


> I'm with you Has when my hGs (lalbai 140 silks )popped up in the condition, colourways, and price points I just hit the buy now button..lol! I have the Alice Shirley jaguar quetzal Shawl on my wishlist CW1 for a while, if my friend sees it at the hermes summer sale in Paris I'll ask her to pick it up for me...we'll see.
> 
> 
> Beautiful!! congrats on the Balenciaga! beautiful colour, I love Balenciaga cities!
> 
> 
> That would be fantastic! keeping my fingers crossed!
> 
> I agree!
> 
> Here is my bag for the week! I love it to bits!
> View attachment 4656563


I love your trim! Rouge vif?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> OMG you look stunning. No idea why DH didn't like it. Love the hat too. So pleased to meet such a fabulous and resourceful vintage lover.


Thank-you so much papertiger! This means a lot to me. 
Hubby hated the pink, especially the gloves. In the end I wore the dress (unfortunately not an original, only made by myself from true vintage fabric following a true vintage pattern) with black shoes, gloves, hat and bag.


----------



## dcooney4

Day one for my sentimental LV speedy 30. I had wanted this bag forever when I bought it. I had bought it previously from a different LV and half way home noticed there was red nail polish marks all on the under side. Brought it back a couple of days later as it was close to an hour and a half drive each way. The guy tried to say I probably did it. I was so mad and told him to look at my hands . I keep my nails short with no polish. At that point he realized his error and gave me my money back. So when I went to a different lv because I still really wanted it and the wonderful French woman not only understood my need to throughly check the bag but also knew I preferred one made in France. She went digging in the back and came out with perfection. It is now a few years old but still quite the beauty. It always looks a bit mushed from being in its dust bag but after I wear her for a few hours she will be perfect again.


----------



## keodi

momasaurus said:


> I love your trim! Rouge vif?


Yes, Rouge Vif!


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Day one for my sentimental LV speedy 30. I had wanted this bag forever when I bought it. I had bought it previously from a different LV and half way home noticed there was red nail polish marks all on the under side. Brought it back a couple of days later as it was close to an hour and a half drive each way. The guy tried to say I probably did it. I was so mad and told him to look at my hands . I keep my nails short with no polish. At that point he realized his error and gave me my money back. So when I went to a different lv because I still really wanted it and the wonderful French woman not only understood my need to throughly check the bag but also knew I preferred one made in France. She went digging in the back and came out with perfection. It is now a few years old but still quite the beauty. It always looks a bit mushed from being in its dust bag but after I wear her for a few hours she will be perfect again.


I didn’t know this story.  She’s perfection!!


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you so much papertiger! This means a lot to me.
> Hubby hated the pink, especially the gloves. In the end I wore the dress (unfortunately not an original, only made by myself from true vintage fabric following a true vintage pattern) with black shoes, gloves, hat and bag.



The fact you made theddress makes it even better


----------



## More bags

keodi said:


> I'm with you Has when my hGs (lalbai 140 silks )popped up in the condition, colourways, and price points I just hit the buy now button..lol! I have the Alice Shirley jaguar quetzal Shawl on my wishlist CW1 for a while, if my friend sees it at the hermes summer sale in Paris I'll ask her to pick it up for me...we'll see.
> 
> 
> Beautiful!! congrats on the Balenciaga! beautiful colour, I love Balenciaga cities!
> 
> 
> That would be fantastic! keeping my fingers crossed!
> 
> I agree!
> 
> Here is my bag for the week! I love it to bits!
> View attachment 4656563


Gorgeous Trim, beautiful Rouge VIF!


----------



## keodi

More bags said:


> Gorgeous Trim, beautiful Rouge VIF!


Thank you!


----------



## keodi

msd_bags said:


> I didn’t know this story.  She’s perfection!!


I agree she is!


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> Not sure of HGs and wishlist scarves even count
> 
> Well done for all.


 I agree that HG’s don’t count. But, I bought mine so I don’t have that excuse anymore.

Hmmmm...since I don’t buy scarves, I need a “free” category of my own.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> I agree that HG’s don’t count. But, I bought mine so I don’t have that excuse anymore.
> 
> Hmmmm...since I don’t buy scarves, I need a “free” category of my own.


Since you like open toe shoes I think socks would be safe one. Lol


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> The color is beautiful. *Can I ask what is holding you back?* How is the condition of the bag?


The condition of the bag is excellent. It looks as though it's maybe (maybe!) been carried twenty times. No stains, no corner wear (unless I look with a high-powered microscope), the teensiest bit of rubbing on the handles (but no darkening), no color transfer, excellent lining, zippers all work, and nothing remotely like a bad smell.

What's holding me back is that I'm now over my self-imposed quota of full-sized bags. This one would bring my total of full-sized bags up to fourteen, which for some odd reason feels like too many. I come from a long line of pioneer women who didn't believe in having too much of anything. 

However. Even if I were to add this bag, my total number MIGHT come down to twelve, which would make me very happy.

Two of my bags are now on probation. I've put them on a high shelf, and if I avoid them for the next six months, they are going on to a new home where someone taller (without upper back issues) will give them some love.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> I think this is a keeper! And do you think you will release the yellow one and recoup some cash?


I probably would have, except that (1) it was a present from DH; and (2) I've heard that the resale on Balenciaga is next to nothing. So I'd rather keep it, and wear it either on sunny spring days or, taking a page out of @Cookiefiend 's book, on foggy summer days!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Day one for my sentimental LV speedy 30. I had wanted this bag forever when I bought it. I had bought it previously from a different LV and half way home noticed there was red nail polish marks all on the under side. Brought it back a couple of days later as it was close to an hour and a half drive each way. The guy tried to say I probably did it. I was so mad and told him to look at my hands . I keep my nails short with no polish. At that point he realized his error and gave me my money back. So when I went to a different lv because I still really wanted it and the wonderful French woman not only understood my need to throughly check the bag but also knew I preferred one made in France. She went digging in the back and came out with perfection. It is now a few years old but still quite the beauty. It always looks a bit mushed from being in its dust bag but after I wear her for a few hours she will be perfect again.


This is a true classic. But what a horror story about your first one. Imagine that SA saying you had done it yourself! I'm so glad you had a better experience the second time, and now you have a good memory associated with the bag.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> I agree that HG’s don’t count. But, I bought mine so I don’t have that excuse anymore.
> 
> Hmmmm...since I don’t buy scarves,* I need a “free” category of my own*.


Cue Marilyn Monroe singing "Diamonds Are A Girls's Best Friend"


----------



## ohmisseevee

I am stoked - my pending sale became finalized on Sunday and I shipped the bag off on Monday morning.  (The USPS happened to come when I was passing through the lobby/front desk area, too, so I didn't even have to go drop off the box!) I'm a little disappointed to have taken a bit of a monetary loss on the bag (it just wasn't the right style/color/fit for me), but I am glad it is going to someone who hopefully will enjoy it more, and now it means I'm back at net zero bags for the year.

I am considering selling a wallet that I purchased in December.  After some thought it really is just bigger than I wanted in a compact wallet, and if I wanted a wallet in that size range I'd rather get something a little more luxurioius (such as the LV Victorine). Even though I was initially happy with it, it just didn't work the way I had hoped, and now i'm kicking myself because I know I shouldn't buy things before researching/considering my options thoroughly, and I didn't do a great job with that.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> The condition of the bag is excellent. It looks as though it's maybe (maybe!) been carried twenty times. No stains, no corner wear (unless I look with a high-powered microscope), the teensiest bit of rubbing on the handles (but no darkening), no color transfer, excellent lining, zippers all work, and nothing remotely like a bad smell.
> 
> What's holding me back is that I'm now over my self-imposed quota of full-sized bags. This one would bring my total of full-sized bags up to fourteen, which for some odd reason feels like too many. I come from a long line of pioneer women who didn't believe in having too much of anything.
> 
> However. Even if I were to add this bag, my total number MIGHT come down to twelve, which would make me very happy.
> 
> Two of my bags are now on probation. I've put them on a high shelf, and if I avoid them for the next six months, they are going on to a new home where someone taller (without upper back issues) will give them some love.


Slowly but surely I am doing the same thing.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Those of you who "know" me on this thread also know this Balenciaga City bag, which was a present from DH in 2015.
> View attachment 4656326
> 
> 
> There are many things I love about this bag, the first being that it was a present. Also it's lightweight, it holds a lot, when necessary, and the slouchy leather suits me. Finally, I can carry it crossbody (with this Mautto strap) or on my shoulder (with the original leather strap).
> 
> My problem has always been the color. It just doesn't go with the outfits I tend to wear, except in the warmest of days. And we don't get many of those here on the coast.
> 
> However, as my Upper Back & Neck Stuff has become worse, I find myself reaching for it more and more often. Finally, a couple of weeks ago, I had an epiphany. Since Balenciaga bags are no longs the Hot Ticket item they once were, I could probably find a pre-loved one at a good price from a reputable consignment site.
> 
> And I did!
> 
> Here is my still-thinking-about-it-but-pretty-sure Balenciaga City in Cassis, with silver hardware. From 2012, I think. The color is difficult to capture, so I'm including two photos. The leather is NOT as shiny as the second photo shows; it's more matte, like the first photo. But I think the color is more true in the second photo.
> 
> I have 30 days to decide, so I haven't clipped the tags yet. I try it on every day and study myself in the mirror the way I used to when I was fifteen. But I'm really very close.
> 
> Oh, and DH loves it. Since he has a very good eye for handbags (and jewelry, and scarves) I give weight to his opinion.
> 
> View attachment 4656329
> View attachment 4656330


I am probably just being a microscope but is that a crack in the leather near the zipper on the right hand side? If not I think it is a keeper after everything you said.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> This is a true classic. But what a horror story about your first one. Imagine that SA saying you had done it yourself! I'm so glad you had a better experience the second time, and now you have a good memory associated with the bag.


So true!


----------



## dcooney4

I sent a large slg out yesterday. It was very pretty but I never wore it so out it went. Now the question is I have a wallet the was a few hundred dollars that I received a few years ago. The company no longer makes leather goods and was not well known for that so how do I get rid of it. It was a gift . Both my Mom and dd don't want it as they have one already. My husband says just hold on to it but I am trying to remove things I don't use.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> Day one for my sentimental LV speedy 30. I had wanted this bag forever when I bought it. I had bought it previously from a different LV and half way home noticed there was red nail polish marks all on the under side. Brought it back a couple of days later as it was close to an hour and a half drive each way. The guy tried to say I probably did it. I was so mad and told him to look at my hands . I keep my nails short with no polish. At that point he realized his error and gave me my money back. So when I went to a different lv because I still really wanted it and the wonderful French woman not only understood my need to throughly check the bag but also knew I preferred one made in France. She went digging in the back and came out with perfection. It is now a few years old but still quite the beauty. It always looks a bit mushed from being in its dust bag but after I wear her for a few hours she will be perfect again.


I noticed a woman wearing this the other day, it looked so chic! 


ElainePG said:


> The condition of the bag is excellent. It looks as though it's maybe (maybe!) been carried twenty times. No stains, no corner wear (unless I look with a high-powered microscope), the teensiest bit of rubbing on the handles (but no darkening), no color transfer, excellent lining, zippers all work, and nothing remotely like a bad smell.
> 
> What's holding me back is that I'm now over my self-imposed quota of full-sized bags. This one would bring my total of full-sized bags up to fourteen, which for some odd reason feels like too many. I come from a long line of pioneer women who didn't believe in having too much of anything.
> 
> However. Even if I were to add this bag, my total number MIGHT come down to twelve, which would make me very happy.
> 
> Two of my bags are now on probation. I've put them on a high shelf, and if I avoid them for the next six months, they are going on to a new home where someone taller (without upper back issues) will give them some love.


Does Full Size = everyday size? Like it's a bag you'd carry any day, not dependent on weather or occasion? If so - I don't feel 12 or 14 is too many. I have 11 (including the Massaccesi that hasn't arrived yet) in the everyday category, adding one or two more wouldn't upset me.
I saw a Chanel tote the other day in a restaurant, looking all casual on the back of her chair, and I thought Hrrmmm - that's a cutie! And it was black…


ElainePG said:


> I probably would have, except that (1) it was a present from DH; and (2) I've heard that the resale on Balenciaga is next to nothing. So I'd rather keep it, and wear it either on sunny spring days or, taking a page out of @Cookiefiend 's book, on foggy summer days!


----------



## ohmisseevee

dcooney4 said:


> I sent a large slg out yesterday. It was very pretty but I never wore it so out it went. Now the question is I have a wallet the was a few hundred dollars that I received a few years ago. The company no longer makes leather goods and was not well known for that so how do I get rid of it. It was a gift . Both my Mom and dd don't want it as they have one already. My husband says just hold on to it but I am trying to remove things I don't use.



Is there anyone else that you could give this to who would appreciate it?  A niece or friend's daughter, etc.?


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I am probably just being a microscope but is that a crack in the leather near the zipper on the right hand side? If not I think it is a keeper after everything you said.


Eek! I'll go back and check. I don't have a microscope, but I do have a good magnifying glass…


----------



## whateve

ohmisseevee said:


> I am stoked - my pending sale became finalized on Sunday and I shipped the bag off on Monday morning.  (The USPS happened to come when I was passing through the lobby/front desk area, too, so I didn't even have to go drop off the box!) I'm a little disappointed to have taken a bit of a monetary loss on the bag (it just wasn't the right style/color/fit for me), but I am glad it is going to someone who hopefully will enjoy it more, and now it means I'm back at net zero bags for the year.
> 
> I am considering selling a wallet that I purchased in December.  After some thought it really is just bigger than I wanted in a compact wallet, and if I wanted a wallet in that size range I'd rather get something a little more luxurioius (such as the LV Victorine). Even though I was initially happy with it, it just didn't work the way I had hoped, and now i'm kicking myself because I know I shouldn't buy things before researching/considering my options thoroughly, and I didn't do a great job with that.


Is it the wallet that I also bought? I love the color but I agree it is a little too big. Now I'm seeing options that would probably work better for me. I'll carry it for awhile to get my money's worth out of it. I don't imagine it would sell for much.


----------



## ohmisseevee

whateve said:


> Is it the wallet that I also bought? I love the color but I agree it is a little too big. Now I'm seeing options that would probably work better for me. I'll carry it for awhile to get my money's worth out of it. I don't imagine it would sell for much.



Yes, i think so.  It's 'fine' but as you say, it is a little too big - when comparing the dimensions to some of the others I've been looking at, it doesn't work as a compact wallet (too big) but then also doesn't work as a medium sized wallet (better options out there).

I might end up giving it to my mentor's daughter - she's about high-school age or almost there, and having a nice-quality wallet seems like a grown up gift that someone that age might appreciate?  I'll check with her mom first, of course, but at the price I paid, I honestly don't care too much about re-selling it or getting my money back.


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> Since you like open toe shoes I think socks would be safe one. Lol


ROFL!  This made me laugh out loud. 
But! I have a pretty bad Hello Kitty sock habit. So even socks aren’t really safe. LOL! I’ll be out and about looking sleek in a great dress, designer bag and stiletto boots...and no one will know that underneath lurks pink HK footie socks.  


ElainePG said:


> The condition of the bag is excellent. It looks as though it's maybe (maybe!) been carried twenty times. No stains, no corner wear (unless I look with a high-powered microscope), the teensiest bit of rubbing on the handles (but no darkening), no color transfer, excellent lining, zippers all work, and nothing remotely like a bad smell.
> 
> What's holding me back is that I'm now over my self-imposed quota of full-sized bags. This one would bring my total of full-sized bags up to fourteen, which for some odd reason feels like too many. I come from a long line of pioneer women who didn't believe in having too much of anything.
> 
> However. Even if I were to add this bag, my total number MIGHT come down to twelve, which would make me very happy.
> 
> Two of my bags are now on probation. I've put them on a high shelf, and if I avoid them for the next six months, they are going on to a new home where someone taller (without upper back issues) will give them some love.


You’ve had a rough time with sickness. Why not treat yourself. This is a bag you’ll love and wear. Our self imposed numbers are so arbitrary. Think of it as a range. Enjoy!! 


ElainePG said:


> Cue Marilyn Monroe singing "Diamonds Are A Girls's Best Friend"


Ha!!!  If I had diamonds as my free category, we would be homeless. Lordie I do love diamonds. 


dcooney4 said:


> I sent a large slg out yesterday. It was very pretty but I never wore it so out it went. Now the question is I have a wallet the was a few hundred dollars that I received a few years ago. The company no longer makes leather goods and was not well known for that so how do I get rid of it. It was a gift . Both my Mom and dd don't want it as they have one already. My husband says just hold on to it but I am trying to remove things I don't use.


I saw your other post where you are thinking of gifting it. But, for items that have a little known brand, eBay is my go to. Someone out there will know it and want the wallet. The sale may just take a while.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Day one for my sentimental LV speedy 30. I had wanted this bag forever when I bought it. I had bought it previously from a different LV and half way home noticed there was red nail polish marks all on the under side. Brought it back a couple of days later as it was close to an hour and a half drive each way. The guy tried to say I probably did it. I was so mad and told him to look at my hands . I keep my nails short with no polish. At that point he realized his error and gave me my money back. So when I went to a different lv because I still really wanted it and the wonderful French woman not only understood my need to throughly check the bag but also knew I preferred one made in France. She went digging in the back and came out with perfection. It is now a few years old but still quite the beauty. It always looks a bit mushed from being in its dust bag but after I wear her for a few hours she will be perfect again.


Great bag and wonderful storytelling. How annoying the SA tried to blame you! I am glad it all worked out.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> I agree that HG’s don’t count. But, I bought mine so I don’t have that excuse anymore.
> 
> Hmmmm...since I don’t buy scarves, I need a “free” category of my own.


----------



## missie1

essiedub said:


> Ya it’s a sad situation. The thing is that in reality I rarely wear heels much anymore..but I still don’t want to give them up.  I started researching comfortable heels...some swear by Manolos and I was nuts enough to start researching the Hangisi. I really wanted the saffron color in the 50mm..thank god it’s not available in the US or it would be decorating my shelf.
> Isn’t it pretty?
> Is it really comfortable? Not my nikes, I’m sure.
> Is it practical? Satin? probably not.
> 
> was it Spock that said “ ..you may find that wanting is better than having...”
> I think I’d be pretty happy to have these.
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4653630


Hi Essiedub,

I have also been having foot issues for past few years and I refuse to give up my heels also.  I now limit myself to 100mm heels and suffer thru it.  I can’t last past 2 hours but that’s enough.  What’s a girl to do.


----------



## missie1

Hi Ladies,
Been skimming posts and I realized that everyone but me is utilizing their bags.  I have carried my one workhorse bag for last three weeks straight and I only went to office 3 times.  I’m going to force myself to change bags every three days for rest of month regardless if I’m leaving home or not.  I think working from home is causing me to lose my sense of style.


----------



## doni

missie1 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I think working from home is causing me to lose my sense of style.


Auch, I will start working mostly from home shortly and that is one of my biggest fears!

Off to read the rest of posts. This is a lively thread!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> I probably would have, except that (1) it was a present from DH; and (2) I've heard that the resale on Balenciaga is next to nothing. So I'd rather keep it, and wear it either on sunny spring days or, taking a page out of @Cookiefiend 's book, on foggy summer days!


Ah, I see. So you really have to do some thinking. I hate that.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> *Does Full Size = everyday size? Like it's a bag you'd carry any day, not dependent on weather or occasion? If so - I don't feel 12 or 14 is too many. I have 11 (including the Massaccesi that hasn't arrived yet) in the everyday category, adding one or two more wouldn't upset me.*
> I saw a Chanel tote the other day in a restaurant, looking all casual on the back of her chair, and I thought Hrrmmm - that's a cutie! And it was black…
> 
> View attachment 4657239


*Warning: Bag nerd alert follows.*
@Cookiefiend , thank you for this excellent question!  It forced me back to my spreadsheet, to analyze my full-sized bags in a different way. Up until now, I've been visualizing them by color and by style (flap, satchel, tote, etc.). But now I tried an analysis strictly by size. Because while you're quite right that "full-sized" means an everyday bag (regardless of anything other than a monsoon) the actual size can be, for me, anything from "able to hold my life for a day" to "fits everything for the day, but no extras."

When I looked at my collection that way, I see that I have…
- 2 "schleppers" (top-zip totes): my Balenciaga City bags (the new burgundy one for winter, the yellow one for summer)
- 3 large: Mulberry Blenheim, Balenciaga Town, Valentino Rockstud
- 3 medium-plus: Fendi BTW, Marc Jacobs Mini 54, MM Luna
- 4 medium: Marc Jacobs Single, Balenciaga First, LV Montaigne, Gucci Queen Margaret

This makes twelve full-sized bags, with the exception of the two that are now on probation (and whimpering). Both of these bags fall into the "large" category, but they don't function nearly as well as the three bags already in that category (Mulberry Blenheim, Bal Town, Valentino Rockstud) which I could carry all day without pain.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I am probably just being a microscope but is that a crack in the leather near the zipper on the right hand side? If not I think it is a keeper after everything you said.


Just checked it under a strong light. The leather is a bit dry, but it isn't cracked (whew!). I think th whole bag could do with some conditioning. I use the "Beauty & Shine" line from LMB for my Balenciaga bags, and have always had good luck with it.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> You’ve had a rough time with sickness. Why not treat yourself. This is a bag you’ll love and wear. Our self imposed numbers are so arbitrary. Think of it as a range. Enjoy!!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Ah, I see. So you really have to do some thinking.* I hate that.*


Yeah, thinking is no fun. I'd rather play with my scarf collection!


----------



## ElainePG

missie1 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Been skimming posts and I realized that everyone but me is utilizing their bags.  I have carried my one workhorse bag for last three weeks straight and I only went to office 3 times.  I’m going to force myself to change bags every three days for rest of month regardless if I’m leaving home or not.  *I think working from home is causing me to lose my sense of style*.


Maybe you'll change to a different style? I know that happened to me when I switched from the corporate life to the writing/academic life. For a while, I schlumped around the house in a sweatshirt and baggy jeans. And then one day I caught sight of myself in the full length mirror. 

Ultimately, I figured out a different "put-together" look that didn't involve skirts, blazers, and silk blouses. But it took time!


----------



## Rhl2987

momasaurus said:


> Thank you. Don't wait too long for the twilly - they don't stay on the website long, and IDK about availability in stores.


I just have no idea which color(s) I want! I like the blue, light pink, and black. I don't need them though!


----------



## Rhl2987

dcooney4 said:


> Day one for my sentimental LV speedy 30. I had wanted this bag forever when I bought it. I had bought it previously from a different LV and half way home noticed there was red nail polish marks all on the under side. Brought it back a couple of days later as it was close to an hour and a half drive each way. The guy tried to say I probably did it. I was so mad and told him to look at my hands . I keep my nails short with no polish. At that point he realized his error and gave me my money back. So when I went to a different lv because I still really wanted it and the wonderful French woman not only understood my need to throughly check the bag but also knew I preferred one made in France. She went digging in the back and came out with perfection. It is now a few years old but still quite the beauty. It always looks a bit mushed from being in its dust bag but after I wear her for a few hours she will be perfect again.


So classic. It's a beautiful bag!


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> Maybe you'll change to a different style? I know that happened to me when I switched from the corporate life to the writing/academic life. For a while, I schlumped around the house in a sweatshirt and baggy jeans. And then one day I caught sight of myself in the full length mirror.
> 
> Ultimately, I figured out a different "put-together" look that didn't involve skirts, blazers, and silk blouses. But it took time!


Interested in your tips for being productive around the house. Do you shower and get ready every morning as if you're leaving the house? I'll have to follow some of these!


----------



## Rhl2987

missie1 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Been skimming posts and I realized that everyone but me is utilizing their bags.  I have carried my one workhorse bag for last three weeks straight and I only went to office 3 times.  I’m going to force myself to change bags every three days for rest of month regardless if I’m leaving home or not.  I think working from home is causing me to lose my sense of style.


I've only carried 2 or 3 this year, so you're not alone! I will try to change my bags out with you!


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> Interested in your tips for being productive around the house. *Do you shower and get ready every morning as if you're leaving the house?* I'll have to follow some of these!


Yes, I do. And I put together an outfit for the day, and switch outfits each day, just as I would if I were (still) going to work. Because I ultimately have to please myself, and choosing outfits pleases me.

The type of outfit is, of course, very different now. Jeans, usually, and a sweater over a tee. But then either an H scarf or a necklace, and a bit of makeup. And perfume.

Then again, you have a little baby, so it's completely different for you. Just getting everyone fed and in dry clothes is a triumph!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Just checked it under a strong light. The leather is a bit dry, but it isn't cracked (whew!). I think th whole bag could do with some conditioning. I use the "Beauty & Shine" line from LMB for my Balenciaga bags, and have always had good luck with it.


I am glad. It really is a lovely bag and practical to boot. You can’t beat that.


----------



## whateve

My second pink bag for the month. This is Henri Bendel. When I bought it, due to the lighting in the store, I thought it was red. It turned out to be pink!


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> My second pink bag for the month. This is Henri Bendel. When I bought it, due to the lighting in the store, I thought it was red. It turned out to be pink!


Such a pretty colour and great looking bag! I like your bag charms, too!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> My second pink bag for the month. This is Henri Bendel. When I bought it, due to the lighting in the store, I thought it was red. It turned out to be pink!


It's a fantastic shade of pink! Kind of a "hot pink" rather than pastel… yes?


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> It's a fantastic shade of pink! Kind of a "hot pink" rather than pastel… yes?


Thanks! Yes, very hot!


----------



## baghabitz34

Question: for the color bag showcase, should oxblood get included in the red week or the brown week? Thanks


----------



## keodi

ElainePG said:


> Yes, I do. And *I put together an outfit for the day, and switch outfits each day, just as I would if I were (still) going to work. Because I ultimately have to please myself, and choosing outfits pleases me.*
> 
> The type of outfit is, of course, very different now. Jeans, usually, and a sweater over a tee. But then either an H scarf or a necklace, and a bit of makeup. And perfume.
> 
> Then again, you have a little baby, so it's completely different for you. Just getting everyone fed and in dry clothes is a triumph!


Great tips! I will be working from home soon , this is very useful!


----------



## keodi

whateve said:


> My second pink bag for the month. This is Henri Bendel. When I bought it, due to the lighting in the store, I thought it was red. It turned out to be pink!


beautiful! a very unique colour, it looks red in the pic!


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> Interested in your tips for being productive around the house. Do you shower and get ready every morning as if you're leaving the house? I'll have to follow some of these!


When my kids were little I would plan an outing about five days a week. I joined all the local places with a family membership, like the Ymca [ had babysitting so I could exercise as well as mommy and me classes where I made friends ] children's zoo, the children's museum the local playgrounds, coffee shops, etc. Getting up and out was great for me mentally and stimulating for the children. Sometimes showered sometimes not but if helped me keep sane.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> My second pink bag for the month. This is Henri Bendel. When I bought it, due to the lighting in the store, I thought it was red. It turned out to be pink!


Beautiful!


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> Question: for the color bag showcase, should oxblood get included in the red week or the brown week? Thanks


I think red week .


----------



## FizzyWater

missie1 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Been skimming posts and I realized that everyone but me is utilizing their bags.  I have carried my one workhorse bag for last three weeks straight and I only went to office 3 times.  I’m going to force myself to change bags every three days for rest of month regardless if I’m leaving home or not.  I think working from home is causing me to lose my sense of style.



If it helps, I've been wearing the same bag since the beginning of the year.  But I'm not particularly stylish and both my purses and outerwear are pretty neutral.  

Which makes it irritating that I have 34 bags.  34. bags.  And that's after pruning!  Bah.

(I'm counting my gym bag and some totes that are storing other junk, but really.  When was the last time I needed an evening bag?  I have 8!)


----------



## cowgirlsboots

FizzyWater said:


> When was the last time I needed an evening bag?  I have 8!)


Haha...  I can relate! But aren´t evening bags like pretty tropic fish in a tank? Lovely to look at and just enjoy? And when one day the occasion for an evening bag comes up you do not HAVE To go and buy one- of course you still could!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Haha...  I can relate! But aren´t evening bags like pretty tropic fish in a tank? Lovely to look at and just enjoy? And when one day the occasion for an evening bag comes up you do not HAVE To go and buy one- of course you still could!


I love your tropical fish analogy! 
Currently, most of my evening engagements involve driving kids to hockey rinks for practices and games. 
I am waiting for a change of stage of life so I can justify having a Bottega Veneta Lauren clutch in my life. Just kinda hard to sling at the same time as a hockey bag/goalie bag, sticks and water bottle, etc. Thankfully, the boys can carry their own gear!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sentimental bag...

The sentinmental bag I´d like to show you today isn´t with me anymore. I gave it to my 16-year-old daughter as her graduation present when she finished school last summer. 



The little Speedy 25 was the first (and only) LV bag I ever bought (so far). 

When we went to Paris for the first time in Feb 2015 my husband dragged me into the LV Flagship store I had been admiring from the outside to prove they would be nice to me and not ask me to leave, no matter I was dressed like an aging biker chick and the purse I was carrying was a Mandarina Duck. 
He was right! Everybody in the store made us very welcome and gave me the perfect shopping experience even as I only bought a simple little book for our child. I still have the box they kindly gift wrapped it in on display.

Back home I immediately hit the pre-loved market and bought the little Speedy. 
No, I didn´t wear it- not even once... it did not look right on me! But I had it on display like a token of luxury. 

My daughter always envied me for the bag, so when she finished school last summer I gave it to her. It suits her very well, is worn happily and otherwise displayed in her room as her token of luxury and keepsake of her graduation.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> I love your tropical fish analogy!
> Currently, most of my evening engagements involve driving kids to hockey rinks for practices and games.
> I am waiting for a change of stage of life so I can justify having a Bottega Veneta Lauren clutch in my life. Just kinda hard to sling at the same time as a hockey bag/goalie bag, sticks and water bottle, etc. Thankfully, the boys can carry their own gear!


You make me smile! 
The last time I wore an evening bag was for my eldest daughter´s graduation in 2016- and it only was a simple vintage 70ies clutch, the only option that was big enough to hold my "essentials"...  ever since I didn´t go anywhere in the evening except for to school meetings for my youngest son. Sad, but true. Haha! 
I love to picture you schlepping the hockey gear and the Bottega Veneta clutch! 
Let´s think positive: there will be the perfect occasions for the perfect bags some time in the future for both of us (at least all kids will gaduate at some point....) and while waiting we can enjoy our "tropical fish" at home!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Sentimental bag...
> 
> The sentinmental bag I´d like to show you today isn´t with me anymore. I gave it to my 16-year-old daughter as her graduation present when she finished school last summer.
> View attachment 4658801
> 
> 
> The little Speedy 25 was the first (and only) LV bag I ever bought (so far).
> 
> When we went to Paris for the first time in Feb 2015 my husband dragged me into the LV Flagship store I had been admiring from the outside to prove they would be nice to me and not ask me to leave, no matter I was dressed like an aging biker chick and the purse I was carrying was a Mandarina Duck.
> He was right! Everybody in the store made us very welcome and gave me the perfect shopping experience even as I only bought a simple little book for our child. I still have the box they kindly gift wrapped it in on display.
> 
> Back home I immediately hit the pre-loved market and bought the little Speedy.
> No, I didn´t wear it- not even once... it did not look right on me! But I had it on display like a token of luxury.
> 
> My daughter always envied me for the bag, so when she finished school last summer I gave it to her. It suits her very well, is worn happily and otherwise displayed in her room as her token of luxury and keepsake of her graduation.


This is a wonderful story! I'm sure she will always treasure that bag.


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Sentimental bag...
> 
> The sentinmental bag I´d like to show you today isn´t with me anymore. I gave it to my 16-year-old daughter as her graduation present when she finished school last summer.
> View attachment 4658801
> 
> 
> The little Speedy 25 was the first (and only) LV bag I ever bought (so far).
> 
> When we went to Paris for the first time in Feb 2015 my husband dragged me into the LV Flagship store I had been admiring from the outside to prove they would be nice to me and not ask me to leave, no matter I was dressed like an aging biker chick and the purse I was carrying was a Mandarina Duck.
> He was right! Everybody in the store made us very welcome and gave me the perfect shopping experience even as I only bought a simple little book for our child. I still have the box they kindly gift wrapped it in on display.
> 
> Back home I immediately hit the pre-loved market and bought the little Speedy.
> No, I didn´t wear it- not even once... it did not look right on me! But I had it on display like a token of luxury.
> 
> My daughter always envied me for the bag, so when she finished school last summer I gave it to her. It suits her very well, is worn happily and otherwise displayed in her room as her token of luxury and keepsake of her graduation.


Beautiful storytelling and how wonderful you passed it on to your daughter and that she is rockin’ it.



cowgirlsboots said:


> You make me smile!
> The last time I wore an evening bag was for my eldest daughter´s graduation in 2016- and it only was a simple vintage 70ies clutch, the only option that was big enough to hold my "essentials"...  ever since I didn´t go anywhere in the evening except for to school meetings for my youngest son. Sad, but true. Haha!
> I love to picture you schlepping the hockey gear and the Bottega Veneta clutch!
> Let´s think positive: there will be the perfect occasions for the perfect bags some time in the future for both of us (at least all kids will gaduate at some point....) and while waiting we can enjoy our "tropical fish" at home!


I agree with you on appreciating what we have at home. I feel lucky to be able to “get to” take my kids to their activities and to enable them to pursue their passions as opposed to “have to” drive them around. We’ve had so many open and candid car conversations, hopefully my boys will still feel comfortable talking to their parents as they enter their teen years. (I may not be as comfortable with some of the topics!)


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> Sentimental bag...
> 
> The sentinmental bag I´d like to show you today isn´t with me anymore. I gave it to my 16-year-old daughter as her graduation present when she finished school last summer.
> View attachment 4658801
> 
> 
> The little Speedy 25 was the first (and only) LV bag I ever bought (so far).
> 
> When we went to Paris for the first time in Feb 2015 my husband dragged me into the LV Flagship store I had been admiring from the outside to prove they would be nice to me and not ask me to leave, no matter I was dressed like an aging biker chick and the purse I was carrying was a Mandarina Duck.
> He was right! Everybody in the store made us very welcome and gave me the perfect shopping experience even as I only bought a simple little book for our child. I still have the box they kindly gift wrapped it in on display.
> 
> Back home I immediately hit the pre-loved market and bought the little Speedy.
> No, I didn´t wear it- not even once... it did not look right on me! But I had it on display like a token of luxury.
> 
> My daughter always envied me for the bag, so when she finished school last summer I gave it to her. It suits her very well, is worn happily and otherwise displayed in her room as her token of luxury and keepsake of her graduation.


what a wonderful story!


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> Sentimental bag...
> 
> The sentinmental bag I´d like to show you today isn´t with me anymore. I gave it to my 16-year-old daughter as her graduation present when she finished school last summer.
> View attachment 4658801
> 
> 
> The little Speedy 25 was the first (and only) LV bag I ever bought (so far).
> 
> When we went to Paris for the first time in Feb 2015 my husband dragged me into the LV Flagship store I had been admiring from the outside to prove they would be nice to me and not ask me to leave, no matter I was dressed like an aging biker chick *and the purse I was carrying was a Mandarina Duck*.
> He was right! Everybody in the store made us very welcome and gave me the perfect shopping experience even as I only bought a simple little book for our child. I still have the box they kindly gift wrapped it in on display.
> 
> Back home I immediately hit the pre-loved market and bought the little Speedy.
> No, I didn´t wear it- not even once... it did not look right on me! But I had it on display like a token of luxury.
> 
> My daughter always envied me for the bag, so when she finished school last summer I gave it to her. It suits her very well, is worn happily and otherwise displayed in her room as her token of luxury and keepsake of her graduation.


I adore this story! We all hear "bad salespeople" stories on tPF (and, of course, they certainly happen!) so it's so nice to hear of a positive experience. And I'm so glad your daughter is enjoying both wearing and displaying the bag.

But I must ask. What is Mandarina Duck??? You have me intrigued! Whatever it is, now I want one!!!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Sentimental bag...
> 
> The sentinmental bag I´d like to show you today isn´t with me anymore. I gave it to my 16-year-old daughter as her graduation present when she finished school last summer.
> View attachment 4658801
> 
> 
> The little Speedy 25 was the first (and only) LV bag I ever bought (so far).
> 
> When we went to Paris for the first time in Feb 2015 my husband dragged me into the LV Flagship store I had been admiring from the outside to prove they would be nice to me and not ask me to leave, no matter I was dressed like an aging biker chick and the purse I was carrying was a Mandarina Duck.
> He was right! Everybody in the store made us very welcome and gave me the perfect shopping experience even as I only bought a simple little book for our child. I still have the box they kindly gift wrapped it in on display.
> 
> Back home I immediately hit the pre-loved market and bought the little Speedy.
> No, I didn´t wear it- not even once... it did not look right on me! But I had it on display like a token of luxury.
> 
> My daughter always envied me for the bag, so when she finished school last summer I gave it to her. It suits her very well, is worn happily and otherwise displayed in her room as her token of luxury and keepsake of her graduation.


Love this story!


----------



## dcooney4

Sent a bag to a friend today. Was keeping it till I found something I liked better .


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> Yes, I do. And I put together an outfit for the day, and switch outfits each day, just as I would if I were (still) going to work. Because I ultimately have to please myself, and choosing outfits pleases me.
> 
> The type of outfit is, of course, very different now. Jeans, usually, and a sweater over a tee. But then either an H scarf or a necklace, and a bit of makeup. And perfume.
> 
> Then again, you have a little baby, so it's completely different for you. Just getting everyone fed and in dry clothes is a triumph!


I need to follow your advice! I'll have to figure out what works for me, since I probably won't be able to do full make up (I hardly put on make up these days!), but I want to find a rhythm that gets me out of my pajamas and into working mode everyday!


----------



## Rhl2987

dcooney4 said:


> When my kids were little I would plan an outing about five days a week. I joined all the local places with a family membership, like the Ymca [ had babysitting so I could exercise as well as mommy and me classes where I made friends ] children's zoo, the children's museum the local playgrounds, coffee shops, etc. Getting up and out was great for me mentally and stimulating for the children. Sometimes showered sometimes not but if helped me keep sane.


We absolutely do this! We have memberships at the zoo, botanic gardens, used to go to Mama support groups and Mommy and me classes, go to swimming, art, and music, and will be getting a membership to the Children's Museum! Such a great way to get out the house! It keeps all of us sane. I completely understand what you're saying!


----------



## Rhl2987

cowgirlsboots said:


> Sentimental bag...
> 
> The sentinmental bag I´d like to show you today isn´t with me anymore. I gave it to my 16-year-old daughter as her graduation present when she finished school last summer.
> View attachment 4658801
> 
> 
> The little Speedy 25 was the first (and only) LV bag I ever bought (so far).
> 
> When we went to Paris for the first time in Feb 2015 my husband dragged me into the LV Flagship store I had been admiring from the outside to prove they would be nice to me and not ask me to leave, no matter I was dressed like an aging biker chick and the purse I was carrying was a Mandarina Duck.
> He was right! Everybody in the store made us very welcome and gave me the perfect shopping experience even as I only bought a simple little book for our child. I still have the box they kindly gift wrapped it in on display.
> 
> Back home I immediately hit the pre-loved market and bought the little Speedy.
> No, I didn´t wear it- not even once... it did not look right on me! But I had it on display like a token of luxury.
> 
> My daughter always envied me for the bag, so when she finished school last summer I gave it to her. It suits her very well, is worn happily and otherwise displayed in her room as her token of luxury and keepsake of her graduation.


I love this! Such a sweet, sweet gift and I'm happy to hear about your first LV store experience!


----------



## Rhl2987

For those of you who work from home, interested to hear what you do! I think I'll be starting in the next couple of weeks (currently have 2 remote consulting roles and 1 full-time local job to consider) and I'm in healthcare consulting.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> I adore this story! We all hear "bad salespeople" stories on tPF (and, of course, they certainly happen!) so it's so nice to hear of a positive experience. And I'm so glad your daughter is enjoying both wearing and displaying the bag.
> 
> But I must ask. What is Mandarina Duck??? You have me intrigued! Whatever it is, now I want one!!!


Thank-you! I´ll never forget this visit to LV!
Mandarina Duck is an Italian company that makes bags and luggage. They were very popular in the 90ies in Europe and had some stunning shops in the big cities. I think their best known bag is the HERA. It was several hundred DM in the 90ies, but now can be bought pre-loved for a song...


----------



## Julia1984

keodi said:


> Great Goals for 2020! I hope to emulate some of your goals for 2020:
> 
> Edit my belongings to what I love, use and find beautiful
> Use and enjoy what I choose to keep, shop my closet
> Reduce my possessions, I have enough
> Be selective, thoughtful and mindful for things I purchase
> Continue to put perceived wants on a 30 Day Delayed Gratification List
> Continue practicing a 1 in 1 or more out policy.
> I have began doing capsule wardrobes in 2014 to hone in on my personal style. Now that I figured out what my personal style is, I find that I buy a lot less. I tend to buy what suits me. I add very few items in my closet, and when I do buy items it's mostly to replenish basics such as T-shirts etc..I'm the same way with my jewelry, i have a small, well curated collection although i have 2 new pieces i'd like to add in the  future.
> Bags: since getting into Hermes back in 2016, I sold off all of my bags with the exception of 2 LV GM Neverfulls that i use for travel only. I have a 10 handbag rule that i need for my lifestyle. I currently have and use frequently
> 32cm Kelly black GHW
> 30cm Black Birkin PHW
> 45cm Double sens gold/orange
> 38cm rouge vif trim 1
> for 2020 I would like to add 1-2 bags
> I want to add a bolide 35cm in a dark neutral colour. i will be going the pre-loved route as i did with all of my Hermes bags, as this size in the Bolide is harder to find new and the savings is great pre-loved. I rented an evelyne PM  black PHW from bag borrow and steal as an experiment. I wanted to make sure the bag worked with my lifestyle before i bought it, and I loved it! this bag will be perfect for weekends running errands while i need my hands free. I will probably get this new as the savings in Paris is significantly cheaper! I plan to add a clutch at some point, but at this stage in my life i don't have a clutch life. I wish everyone success in their 2020 goals!


Ummmm AMAZING!

I’m gonna take yours as an inspiration 

soooo

Inherited a Birkin 40 in Togo leather 
Read (only) 13 books 
Got the Balenciaga wallet I wanted AND needed
Restored a 1983 Vuitton Speedy that was ready to be thrown away 
Gave all my old clothes away regardless of consignment value ❤️
Oh and a little glimpse of my inheritance ❤️ Def very glad about that!


----------



## Vintage Leather

Rhl2987 said:


> For those of you who work from home, interested to hear what you do! I think I'll be starting in the next couple of weeks (currently have 2 remote consulting roles and 1 full-time local job to consider) and I'm in healthcare consulting.



My local library has a coworking space, and they don't expect me to pay to be there.  I bring my laptop to the library, find a chair with an outlet and stay there until lunch time.  I might come back after lunch or I might go home, depending on schedule.


----------



## Rhl2987

Vintage Leather said:


> My local library has a coworking space, and they don't expect me to pay to be there.  I bring my laptop to the library, find a chair with an outlet and stay there until lunch time.  I might come back after lunch or I might go home, depending on schedule.


This is a wonderful idea. There are also a lot of coworking spaces where I live that you pay to be able to work at. I doubt I'll do that at this time, so I should find all the free ones like the library and coffee shops.


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you! I´ll never forget this visit to LV!
> Mandarina Duck is an Italian company that makes bags and luggage. They were very popular in the 90ies in Europe and had some stunning shops in the big cities. I think their best known bag is the HERA. It was several hundred DM in the 90ies, but now can be bought pre-loved for a song...


This is a very sharp-looking bag. The hardware on the top is so interesting.

Isn't it interesting (and a bit sad) how designers come and go? I can think of a few in the U.S. that were very hot in the 90s, now they have either vanished entirely or can be bought for pennies on eBay.


----------



## missie1

cowgirlsboots said:


> Haha...  I can relate! But aren´t evening bags like pretty tropic fish in a tank? Lovely to look at and just enjoy? And when one day the occasion for an evening bag comes up you do not HAVE To go and buy one- of course you still could!


Definitely as I adore clutches


----------



## missie1

Rhl2987 said:


> I've only carried 2 or 3 this year, so you're not alone! I will try to change my bags out with you!


RH,
Thanks for the support.  I failed to change yesterday or today as I was in hospital and came home and went straight to bed. I will change tomorrow morning


----------



## missie1

ElainePG said:


> Maybe you'll change to a different style? I know that happened to me when I switched from the corporate life to the writing/academic life. For a while, I schlumped around the house in a sweatshirt and baggy jeans. And then one day I caught sight of myself in the full length mirror.
> 
> Ultimately, I figured out a different "put-together" look that didn't involve skirts, blazers, and silk blouses. But it took time!


Omg.  I’m in PJs all day long. It’s driving me insane.  I take bath and put on fresh pair when I have break in between my conference calls.  When I do go I throw on yoga pants and uggs.  I’m like wth is wrong with me.  I haven’t carried any flap bag besides my black Jumbo in I don’t know how long.  I’m hate to sit around in my clothes in the house but something has got to give.


----------



## ElainePG

missie1 said:


> Omg.  I’m in PJs all day long. It’s driving me insane.  I take bath and put on fresh pair when I have break in between my conference calls.  When I do go I throw on yoga pants and uggs.  I’m like wth is wrong with me.  I haven’t carried any flap bag besides my black Jumbo in I don’t know how long.  I’m hate to sit around in my clothes in the house but something has got to give.


You’re such a stylish lady... I have no doubt you’ll figure out something in between PJs and a business suit. Sometimes it takes time for the waters to settle, if that makes sense. 

There’s a niche market fashion magazine that really needs publishing... for fashion-conscious women who work at home (but a better title).


----------



## ElainePG

missie1 said:


> RH,
> Thanks for the support.  I failed to change yesterday or today as I was in hospital and came home and went straight to bed. I will change tomorrow morning



Yikes, I’m so sorry! I hope you’re better soon.


----------



## More bags

missie1 said:


> RH,
> Thanks for the support.  I failed to change yesterday or today as I was in hospital and came home and went straight to bed. I will change tomorrow morning


I hope it was nothing serious and you’re on the mend.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> *Warning: Bag nerd alert follows.*
> @Cookiefiend , thank you for this excellent question!  It forced me back to my spreadsheet, to analyze my full-sized bags in a different way. Up until now, I've been visualizing them by color and by style (flap, satchel, tote, etc.). But now I tried an analysis strictly by size. Because while you're quite right that "full-sized" means an everyday bag (regardless of anything other than a monsoon) the actual size can be, for me, anything from "able to hold my life for a day" to "fits everything for the day, but no extras."
> 
> When I looked at my collection that way, I see that I have…
> - 2 "schleppers" (top-zip totes): my Balenciaga City bags (the new burgundy one for winter, the yellow one for summer)
> - 3 large: Mulberry Blenheim, Balenciaga Town, Valentino Rockstud
> - 3 medium-plus: Fendi BTW, Marc Jacobs Mini 54, MM Luna
> - 4 medium: Marc Jacobs Single, Balenciaga First, LV Montaigne, Gucci Queen Margaret
> 
> This makes twelve full-sized bags, with the exception of the two that are now on probation (and whimpering). Both of these bags fall into the "large" category, but they don't function nearly as well as the three bags already in that category (Mulberry Blenheim, Bal Town, Valentino Rockstud) which I could carry all day without pain.


I love seeing this - you’ve looked at your bags in a different light, and seen something you didn’t before. ❤️
It’s almost Maui-Midnight and I’ve had a few glasses of wine - so forgive me a ramble - at lunch today my friends asked me how many bag I have . I answered truthfully that I have 11 in the everyday category, but a few more in the “Special Occassion / Travel category”. They were amused that I have categories - but they agreed that there are different uses! And one loved my Coach saddle - she was astonished that it was Coach. Beautiful leather inside and out, not too big, cream, tan and black, and could be crossbody - naturally I extolled all it’s virtues because it is really nice!


----------



## Cookiefiend

oof - also forgive me for my internet issues!


----------



## missie1

Rhl2987 said:


> For those of you who work from home, interested to hear what you do! I think I'll be starting in the next couple of weeks (currently have 2 remote consulting roles and 1 full-time local job to consider) and I'm in healthcare consulting.


I’m in Healthcare also.  I run large scale projects for IT within our organization.  I spend 90% of my time on conference calls and meetings with Vendors.


----------



## missie1

ElainePG said:


> You’re such a stylish lady... I have no doubt you’ll figure out something in between PJs and a business suit. Sometimes it takes time for the waters to settle, if that makes sense.
> 
> There’s a niche market fashion magazine that really needs publishing... for fashion-conscious women who work at home (but a better title).


Thanks Elaine,

yes there is definitely a market. I gotta figure something out. You would think I’ve stop buying work clothes but I can’t resist a great blazer and we know I love blouses.    I also now go days at a time without my wedding rings on as well.  I take if off when I’m in the house and now I’m always here. I did get couple of love bracelets over the last few months and I made myself put them on and not wait till I’m going somewhere.  So now at least my arm has something on it permanently.


----------



## missie1

ElainePG said:


> Yikes, I’m so sorry! I hope you’re better soon.


Thanks


----------



## missie1

More bags said:


> I hope it was nothing serious and you’re on the mend.


Thanks


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Julia1984 said:


> Ummmm AMAZING!
> 
> I’m gonna take yours as an inspiration
> 
> soooo
> 
> Inherited a Birkin 40 in Togo leather
> Read (only) 13 books
> Got the Balenciaga wallet I wanted AND needed
> Restored a 1983 Vuitton Speedy that was ready to be thrown away
> Gave all my old clothes away regardless of consignment value ❤️
> Oh and a little glimpse of my inheritance ❤️ Def very glad about that!


Wow! Congratulations on the Birkin! It´s so lovely especially as it shows in a charming patina way that it has a history. I usually don´t look twice at a Birkin as I detest all the hassle going around about H bags and all the games H plays with people who intend to buy one, but a family Birkin is completely different! Enjoy xx


----------



## cowgirlsboots

missie1 said:


> RH,
> Thanks for the support.  I failed to change yesterday or today as I was in hospital and came home and went straight to bed. I will change tomorrow morning


get well soon!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> This is a very sharp-looking bag. The hardware on the top is so interesting.
> 
> Isn't it interesting (and a bit sad) how designers come and go? I can think of a few in the U.S. that were very hot in the 90s, now they have either vanished entirely or can be bought for pennies on eBay.



I´ve loved the Hera design from the moment I set my eyes on it at the stunningly luxurious store in Palma de Majorca in the 90ies and always wanted one. At some time my ex husband bought me an obvious dupe by "Assima" at a third of the Hera price- still very expensive for us. I just passed this one on to my eldest daughter. (She´s always been a Daddy´s girl and I thought his generous gift would be better of with her. She just put it aside, but at least it´s off my conscience now!)
Meanwhile I own an original Hera like the one in the picture and a small clutch with the same signature fastener. Both cost me less than 20 Euro...  
Mandarina Duck still produces a now slightly updated version of the Hera at around 350 Euro as far as I know. They are still in the market, but the glamour and shine they used to have is gone, the hype has dramatically ebbed up...  

I fully agree it´s sad how certain designers or designs have not stood the test of time. Some of them are still iconic in my eyes (here I just have to quote my eldest son: "Mum, you are NOT modern at all- you don´t know ANYTHING about fashion!") and re the Mandarina Duck Hera the quality is really good.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> *Warning: Bag nerd alert follows.*
> @Cookiefiend , thank you for this excellent question!  It forced me back to my spreadsheet, to analyze my full-sized bags in a different way. Up until now, I've been visualizing them by color and by style (flap, satchel, tote, etc.). But now I tried an analysis strictly by size. Because while you're quite right that "full-sized" means an everyday bag (regardless of anything other than a monsoon) the actual size can be, for me, anything from "able to hold my life for a day" to "fits everything for the day, but no extras."
> 
> When I looked at my collection that way, I see that I have…
> - 2 "schleppers" (top-zip totes): my Balenciaga City bags (the new burgundy one for winter, the yellow one for summer)
> - 3 large: Mulberry Blenheim, Balenciaga Town, Valentino Rockstud
> - 3 medium-plus: Fendi BTW, Marc Jacobs Mini 54, MM Luna
> - 4 medium: Marc Jacobs Single, Balenciaga First, LV Montaigne, Gucci Queen Margaret
> 
> This makes twelve full-sized bags, with the exception of the two that are now on probation (and whimpering). Both of these bags fall into the "large" category, but they don't function nearly as well as the three bags already in that category (Mulberry Blenheim, Bal Town, Valentino Rockstud) which I could carry all day without pain.


Great break down and analysis! I love bag nerd type posts. It’s wonderful to look at our collections with another lens or multiple lenses. It sounds like you’re doing some deep thinking on your 2 probation bags. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## essiedub

Ok this took a good 1/2 hour to do..but I am switching to my red bag for the February challenge and the weekend.
From my daily Neverfull to my Rubis Kelly with the contrast pink interior. I decided to go for the gusto and changed out a few SLG’s to as many matching H items as would complement; sorry, my brain is fried this morning. I can’t remember the names or colors of the H items. I spent a good 10 minutes looking for my pink H piccolo to swap out the clashing green pencil case..but where is it



Here she is all buttoned up. Do you see the contrast pink under the handle? This bag has a special name that I also can’t recall... erg..



Have a nice weekend!


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> Ok this took a good 1/2 hour to do..but I am switching to my red bag for the February challenge and the weekend.
> From my daily Neverfull to my Rubis Kelly with the contrast pink interior. I decided to go for the gusto and changed out a few SLG’s to as many matching H items as would complement; sorry, my brain is fried this morning. I can’t remember the names or colors of the H items. I spent a good 10 minutes looking for my pink H piccolo to swap out the clashing green pencil case..but where is it
> 
> View attachment 4659715
> 
> Here she is all buttoned up. Do you see the contrast pink under the handle? This bag has a special name that I also can’t recall... erg..
> View attachment 4659716
> 
> 
> Have a nice weekend!


Beautiful Kelly, NF and SLG goodies - heavenly! The contrast pink on the bottom of the handle and inside the Kelly is such a treat! You’re covering off on the red and pink bag challenge at the same time!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Fancy a bit of background re our purse addiction? All the information won´t ever put me off my love for bags, but I think it´s good to know the strategies of "the industry". 

I recently watched this video and found it very interesting.


I´d like to recommend a book by Dana Thomas, too:


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Finally the time has come. We´ll be off to Paris for a short visit tomorrow. I´ve changed into my Tom Ford for YSL bag from about 2001. 
It´s big and I certainly filled it up...  
The strap can be adjusted from shoulder bag length (as shown in the picture) to hand handle length and I will be using a simple black wide nylon strap on it to carry it crossbody for the actual travelling.


----------



## essiedub

cowgirlsboots said:


> Finally the time has come. We´ll be off to Paris for a short visit tomorrow. I´ve changed into my Tom Ford for YSL bag from about 2001.
> It´s big and I certainly filled it up...
> The strap can be adjusted from shoulder bag length (as shown in the picture) to hand handle length and I will be using a simple black wide nylon strap on it to carry it crossbody for the actual travelling.
> View attachment 4659861


Oh what a handsome bag! Does the flap drop down? Or is that a front flap pocket? I really like the older YSL...they had that cool girl vibe.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> I love seeing this - you’ve looked at your bags in a different light, and seen something you didn’t before. ❤️
> It’s almost Maui-Midnight and I’ve had a few glasses of wine - so forgive me a ramble - at lunch today my friends asked me how many bag I have . I answered truthfully that I have 11 in the everyday category, but a few more in the “Special Occassion / Travel category”. They were amused that I have categories - but they agreed that there are different uses! And one loved my Coach saddle - she was astonished that it was Coach. Beautiful leather inside and out, not too big, cream, tan and black, and could be crossbody - naturally I extolled all it’s virtues because it is really nice!


A glass (or three) of wine on Maui… what could be better??? 

Your Coach saddle bag sounds really pretty. I'm sure I've seen it at some point, but I can't remember. Tan & black together sounds great for a travel bag.


----------



## essiedub

More bags said:


> Beautiful Kelly, NF and SLG goodies - heavenly! The contrast pink on the bottom of the handle and inside the Kelly is such a treat! You’re covering off on the red and pink bag challenge at the same time!



thanks *MoreBags*! I’m really trying to put all my other bags to use. I figured weekends are perfect for the change-out.  It was a big deal to change SLGs but I’m going change them up every week..that’s a personal challenge. Stay tuned y’all! 
Meanwhile.. What pen are you carrying today


----------



## ElainePG

essiedub said:


> Ok this took a good 1/2 hour to do..but I am switching to my red bag for the February challenge and the weekend.
> From my daily Neverfull to my Rubis Kelly with the contrast pink interior. I decided to go for the gusto and changed out a few SLG’s to as many matching H items as would complement; sorry, my brain is fried this morning. I can’t remember the names or colors of the H items. I spent a good 10 minutes looking for my pink H piccolo to swap out the clashing green pencil case..but where is it
> 
> View attachment 4659715
> 
> Here she is all buttoned up. Do you see the contrast pink under the handle? This bag has a special name that I also can’t recall... erg..
> View attachment 4659716
> 
> 
> Have a nice weekend!


What a pretty bag! Love the silver (that's probably not the right name for it) hardware against the leather. And your "bag spill" photo is fantastic.


----------



## essiedub

ElainePG said:


> What a pretty bag! Love the silver (that's probably not the right name for it) hardware against the leather. And your "bag spill" photo is fantastic.


Thanks *ElainePG*!  The leather is tadelakt..(I think, gotta check) And the hardware, they call it  platinum..wonder if it’s really platinum, cuz that’s a “rare earth” material. I think people steal some “thing” from under the Prius’ for the platinum 
Or is the hardware palladium? Ugh I’m am so not with it today


----------



## cowgirlsboots

essiedub said:


> Oh what a handsome bag! Does the flap drop down? Or is that a front flap pocket? I really like the older YSL...they had that cool girl vibe.


Thank-you! The flap covers a front pocket for easy access to smaller flat objects. It has no magnetic fastener or anything like this at all, so better not to overstuff the front pocket. I think this bag belongs to the same collection as the Mombasa bags. I´ve seen this model with a deer horn handle, too. 

I have another one from the very same time and collection. 




Took it to Paris with me last year, but wasn´t happy as the main flap of the bag with a magnetic fastener tends to pop open when I carry the bag crossbody. The doctor´s bag fastener on this year´s model should be easier to use.


----------



## Rhl2987

missie1 said:


> I’m in Healthcare also.  I run large scale projects for IT within our organization.  I spend 90% of my time on conference calls and meetings with Vendors.


We do very similar work!!


----------



## missie1

Rhl2987 said:


> We do very similar work!!


Another tech nerd with great bags.  I love it


----------



## msd_bags

I’m not supposed to be buying any bags for a short while, but I caved. But I’m happy with what I got!  Here us my reveal on the Mulberry thread.  I have a bit of a weakness for Mulberry. 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/brockwell-reveal.1024211/


----------



## Julia1984

cowgirlsboots said:


> Wow! Congratulations on the Birkin! It´s so lovely especially as it shows in a charming patina way that it has a history. I usually don´t look twice at a Birkin as I detest all the hassle going around about H bags and all the games H plays with people who intend to buy one, but a family Birkin is completely different! Enjoy xx



Cowgirlsboots love have you tried consignment? They have unbelievable pieces you could come across even online !!! Hugs


----------



## Julia1984

essiedub said:


> Ok this took a good 1/2 hour to do..but I am switching to my red bag for the February challenge and the weekend.
> From my daily Neverfull to my Rubis Kelly with the contrast pink interior. I decided to go for the gusto and changed out a few SLG’s to as many matching H items as would complement; sorry, my brain is fried this morning. I can’t remember the names or colors of the H items. I spent a good 10 minutes looking for my pink H piccolo to swap out the clashing green pencil case..but where is it
> 
> View attachment 4659715
> 
> Here she is all buttoned up. Do you see the contrast pink under the handle? This bag has a special name that I also can’t recall... erg..
> View attachment 4659716
> 
> 
> Have a nice weekend!


Wow this one is a keeper!!!


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> Fancy a bit of background re our purse addiction? All the information won´t ever put me off my love for bags, but I think it´s good to know the strategies of "the industry".
> 
> I recently watched this video and found it very interesting.
> 
> 
> I´d like to recommend a book by Dana Thomas, too:




Really interesting programme. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## momasaurus

essiedub said:


> Ok this took a good 1/2 hour to do..but I am switching to my red bag for the February challenge and the weekend.
> From my daily Neverfull to my Rubis Kelly with the contrast pink interior. I decided to go for the gusto and changed out a few SLG’s to as many matching H items as would complement; sorry, my brain is fried this morning. I can’t remember the names or colors of the H items. I spent a good 10 minutes looking for my pink H piccolo to swap out the clashing green pencil case..but where is it
> 
> View attachment 4659715
> 
> Here she is all buttoned up. Do you see the contrast pink under the handle? This bag has a special name that I also can’t recall... erg..
> View attachment 4659716
> 
> 
> Have a nice weekend!


What a fun kelly! I love red and pink. The underside of the handle is fabulous. Also rubis is so special - I have a K wallet in rubis with permabrass HW (according to BaBaBeBi) - sort of midway between silver and gold. 
Is that Calvi Rose Sakura perhaps? I have one.
I hope you find your piccolo! I am terrible about my SLGs and twillies - don't really have a proper place to keep them, so they tend to float. This is not good.
What do others do about these small items????


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I’m not supposed to be buying any bags for a short while, but I caved. But I’m happy with what I got!  Here us my reveal on the Mulberry thread.  I have a bit of a weakness for Mulberry.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/brockwell-reveal.1024211/


Love it! So chic!


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Love it! So chic!


Thanks DC! I’ll see how I can make this not only a weekend bag as I really like it.  If only I could brave leaving non-essentials at home!


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> I need to follow your advice! I'll have to figure out what works for me, since I probably won't be able to do full make up (I hardly put on make up these days!), but I want to find a rhythm that gets me out of my pajamas and into working mode everyday!


Most day’s I work from home I do the exact same morning routine as going to work - wake up, run, shower, except I walk kids to school instead of commenting to work. So at my home office deck same time I would be in office at work. It gets me in the same frame as mind. I also do a lot of video conferences so can’t be in pajamas!


----------



## More bags

msd_bags said:


> I’m not supposed to be buying any bags for a short while, but I caved. But I’m happy with what I got!  Here us my reveal on the Mulberry thread.  I have a bit of a weakness for Mulberry.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/brockwell-reveal.1024211/


Congratulations on your new Mulberry, it looks wonderful on you!


----------



## whateve

momasaurus said:


> What a fun kelly! I love red and pink. The underside of the handle is fabulous. Also rubis is so special - I have a K wallet in rubis with permabrass HW (according to BaBaBeBi) - sort of midway between silver and gold.
> Is that Calvi Rose Sakura perhaps? I have one.
> I hope you find your piccolo! I am terrible about my SLGs and twillies - don't really have a proper place to keep them, so they tend to float. This is not good.
> What do others do about these small items????


I have a hanging organizer in the closet for some of my SLGs. I drape twillies over a hanger so they stay unwrinkled. My larger wallets and clutches are stored on a shelf on a rack with dividers. My smaller wallets and cosmetic cases are stored in a box. They aren't very well organized. I need to find a different solution since they are all different sizes. My keychains and purse charms are mostly hanging on curtain rods I've put on the wall. Some purse charms are stored in bead sorter boxes.


----------



## whateve

I can't believe how happy I am to move into this ridiculous bag! This is my third pink bag for the month. It's an older Coach.


----------



## Rhl2987

msd_bags said:


> I’m not supposed to be buying any bags for a short while, but I caved. But I’m happy with what I got!  Here us my reveal on the Mulberry thread.  I have a bit of a weakness for Mulberry.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/brockwell-reveal.1024211/


I love your new bag! The hardware detail in the front is very cute and it goes perfectly with your outfit.


----------



## momasaurus

whateve said:


> I have a hanging organizer in the closet for some of my SLGs. I drape twillies over a hanger so they stay unwrinkled. My larger wallets and clutches are stored on a shelf on a rack with dividers. My smaller wallets and cosmetic cases are stored in a box. They aren't very well organized. I need to find a different solution since they are all different sizes. My keychains and purse charms are mostly hanging on curtain rods I've put on the wall. Some purse charms are stored in bead sorter boxes.


Ooooh, thanks for the inspiration. Off to ponder....


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> Most day’s I work from home I do the exact same morning routine as going to work - wake up, run, shower, except I walk kids to school instead of commenting to work. So at my home office deck same time I would be in office at work. It gets me in the same frame as mind. I also do a lot of video conferences so can’t be in pajamas!


I love to hear this. That is so wonderful you're able to work from home sometimes! Do you run outside or on a treadmill? I hope to start running again, but have been sick all winter, so trying to just stick to yoga until it's warm again. I think video conferences would be a good thing for me, but I think it's mostly phone calls. 

I'll be deciding on a position early this coming week! I will have a full-time local role and two short-term and part-time contractor positions (mostly remote) to choose from.



whateve said:


> I have a hanging organizer in the closet for some of my SLGs. I drape twillies over a hanger so they stay unwrinkled. My larger wallets and clutches are stored on a shelf on a rack with dividers. My smaller wallets and cosmetic cases are stored in a box. They aren't very well organized. I need to find a different solution since they are all different sizes. My keychains and purse charms are mostly hanging on curtain rods I've put on the wall. Some purse charms are stored in bead sorter boxes.


I would love to see pictures of some of your organization! It sounds beautifully done!



whateve said:


> I can't believe how happy I am to move into this ridiculous bag! This is my third pink bag for the month. It's an older Coach.


That's a cutie!


----------



## Cookiefiend

essiedub said:


> Ok this took a good 1/2 hour to do..but I am switching to my red bag for the February challenge and the weekend.
> From my daily Neverfull to my Rubis Kelly with the contrast pink interior. I decided to go for the gusto and changed out a few SLG’s to as many matching H items as would complement; sorry, my brain is fried this morning. I can’t remember the names or colors of the H items. I spent a good 10 minutes looking for my pink H piccolo to swap out the clashing green pencil case..but where is it
> 
> View attachment 4659715
> 
> Here she is all buttoned up. Do you see the contrast pink under the handle? This bag has a special name that I also can’t recall... erg..
> View attachment 4659716
> 
> 
> Have a nice weekend!


Be still my heart! What a beauty!


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> I love to hear this. That is so wonderful you're able to work from home sometimes! Do you run outside or on a treadmill? I hope to start running again, but have been sick all winter, so trying to just stick to yoga until it's warm again. I think video conferences would be a good thing for me, but I think it's mostly phone calls.
> 
> I'll be deciding on a position early this coming week! I will have a full-time local role and two short-term and part-time contractor positions (mostly remote) to choose from.


Good luck deciding! Nice to have choices! 

I run outside and DH gets up at same time and works out in our home gym. I love working out first thing. Makes me feel fully awake and ready to go.


----------



## keodi

cowgirlsboots said:


> Sentimental bag...
> 
> The sentinmental bag I´d like to show you today isn´t with me anymore. I gave it to my 16-year-old daughter as her graduation present when she finished school last summer.
> View attachment 4658801
> 
> 
> The little Speedy 25 was the first (and only) LV bag I ever bought (so far).
> 
> When we went to Paris for the first time in Feb 2015 my husband dragged me into the LV Flagship store I had been admiring from the outside to prove they would be nice to me and not ask me to leave, no matter I was dressed like an aging biker chick and the purse I was carrying was a Mandarina Duck.
> He was right! Everybody in the store made us very welcome and gave me the perfect shopping experience even as I only bought a simple little book for our child. I still have the box they kindly gift wrapped it in on display.
> 
> Back home I immediately hit the pre-loved market and bought the little Speedy.
> No, I didn´t wear it- not even once... it did not look right on me! But I had it on display like a token of luxury.
> 
> My daughter always envied me for the bag, so when she finished school last summer I gave it to her. It suits her very well, is worn happily and otherwise displayed in her room as her token of luxury and keepsake of her graduation.


 Great Story! your daughter is very lucky!


cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you! I´ll never forget this visit to LV!
> Mandarina Duck is an Italian company that makes bags and luggage. They were very popular in the 90ies in Europe and had some stunning shops in the big cities. I think their best known bag is the HERA. It was several hundred DM in the 90ies, but now can be bought pre-loved for a song...


beautiful bag! I love the leather!


Julia1984 said:


> Ummmm AMAZING!
> 
> I’m gonna take yours as an inspiration
> 
> soooo
> 
> Inherited a Birkin 40 in Togo leather
> Read (only) 13 books
> Got the Balenciaga wallet I wanted AND needed
> Restored a 1983 Vuitton Speedy that was ready to be thrown away
> Gave all my old clothes away regardless of consignment value ❤️
> Oh and a little glimpse of my inheritance ❤️ Def very glad about that!


Beautiful Birkin! 


missie1 said:


> RH,
> Thanks for the support.  I failed to change yesterday or today as I was in hospital and came home and went straight to bed. I will change tomorrow morning


I hope you're on the mend!


cowgirlsboots said:


> Fancy a bit of background re our purse addiction? All the information won´t ever put me off my love for bags, but I think it´s good to know the strategies of "the industry".
> 
> I recently watched this video and found it very interesting.
> 
> 
> I´d like to recommend a book by Dana Thomas, too:



I love how luxury lost its luster. It changed my outlook on Luxury goods.


cowgirlsboots said:


> Finally the time has come. We´ll be off to Paris for a short visit tomorrow. I´ve changed into my Tom Ford for YSL bag from about 2001.
> It´s big and I certainly filled it up...
> The strap can be adjusted from shoulder bag length (as shown in the picture) to hand handle length and I will be using a simple black wide nylon strap on it to carry it crossbody for the actual travelling.
> View attachment 4659861


beautiful bag! I loved YSL during the Tom ford era!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Carrying my one pink bag - MZ Wallace Mini Sutton. I love this purse, the color makes me happy. 


Purse spill - with my usual cosmetic bag, but this is my special Maui wallet. The leather is so soft and the print is lovely. Also carrying an emergency inhaler in case the vog gets bad - so far though we’ve had trade winds, not Kona winds. This purse carries so much, there’s room for a lot more!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> What a fun kelly! I love red and pink. The underside of the handle is fabulous. Also rubis is so special - I have a K wallet in rubis with permabrass HW (according to BaBaBeBi) - sort of midway between silver and gold.
> Is that Calvi Rose Sakura perhaps? I have one.
> I hope you find your piccolo! I am terrible about my SLGs and twillies - don't really have a proper place to keep them, so they tend to float. This is not good.
> *What do others do about these small items????*


I have my SLGs in a drawer, and my twillies in the bottom level of my jewelry box, folded to fit. The drawer is a good solution for the SLGs, because it's easy to grab 'n go. But the twillies… not so much. I tend to forget about them!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I can't believe how happy I am to move into this ridiculous bag! This is my third pink bag for the month. It's an older Coach.


Yay! I love this furry guy (or maybe it's a girl???).

It ought to have a name.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Yay! I love this furry guy (or maybe it's a girl???).
> 
> It ought to have a name.


You're right! Any suggestions? DH noticed it (and I know he doesn't like it) so my day is complete!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Carrying my one pink bag - MZ Wallace Mini Sutton. I love this purse, the color makes me happy.
> View attachment 4660747
> 
> Purse spill - with my usual cosmetic bag, but this is my special Maui wallet. The leather is so soft and the print is lovely. Also carrying an emergency inhaler in case the vog gets bad - so far though we’ve had trade winds, not Kona winds. This purse carries so much, there’s room for a lot more!
> View attachment 4660746


I just love the color of this pink MZ Wallace. And your accessories are so cute. (Well, not the inhaler. But needs must. Hope you don't have to use it.)
DH and I had a fun vacation to Kuai years ago, but we've never been to Maui. It was on Kuai that I developed a fondness for snorkeling, and dark rum over ice…


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> You're right! *Any suggestions? *DH noticed it (and I know he doesn't like it) so my day is complete!


A name like one of the Sesame Street characters.Because it kind of looks like a puppet. Half handbag, half puppet!


----------



## Meta

essiedub said:


> Here she is all buttoned up. Do you see the contrast pink under the handle? This bag has a special name that I also can’t recall... erg..
> View attachment 4659716
> 
> 
> Have a nice weekend!


Pretty bag and rainbow of H SLGs!  It’s called the So Flash Kelly and yours is the Tadelakt version in Rubis/Rose Tyrien combo.  (It’s from the FW 2010 collection.)


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Carrying my one pink bag - MZ Wallace Mini Sutton. I love this purse, the color makes me happy.
> View attachment 4660747
> 
> Purse spill - with my usual cosmetic bag, but this is my special Maui wallet. The leather is so soft and the print is lovely. Also carrying an emergency inhaler in case the vog gets bad - so far though we’ve had trade winds, not Kona winds. This purse carries so much, there’s room for a lot more!
> View attachment 4660746


I love the micro Sutton. So comfy to wear and fits a lot more then you would think.


----------



## msd_bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Carrying my one pink bag - MZ Wallace Mini Sutton. I love this purse, the color makes me happy.
> View attachment 4660747
> 
> Purse spill - with my usual cosmetic bag, but this is my special Maui wallet. The leather is so soft and the print is lovely. Also carrying an emergency inhaler in case the vog gets bad - so far though we’ve had trade winds, not Kona winds. This purse carries so much, there’s room for a lot more!
> View attachment 4660746


I love the color, wow!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> I just love the color of this pink MZ Wallace. And your accessories are so cute. (Well, not the inhaler. But needs must. Hope you don't have to use it.)
> DH and I had a fun vacation to Kuai years ago, but we've never been to Maui. It was on Kuai that I developed a fondness for snorkeling, and dark rum over ice…


Thank you - it’s such a great color! I have never been to Kauai - but it’s known as the garden island isn’t it? It must be beautiful. ❤️ 


dcooney4 said:


> I love the micro Sutton. So comfy to wear and fits a lot more then you would think.


Absolutely! I love this so much I consider getting another in a dark color... but I’m trying to behave myself! 


msd_bags said:


> I love the color, wow!!


The color is so happy! I consider it a summer purse - it goes with almost everything i wear in the warmer months - even if I’m just wearing jean shorts and a white tee. It’s a perfect pop of color! ❤️


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Carrying my one pink bag - MZ Wallace Mini Sutton. I love this purse, the color makes me happy.
> View attachment 4660747
> 
> Purse spill - with my usual cosmetic bag, but this is my special Maui wallet. The leather is so soft and the print is lovely. Also carrying an emergency inhaler in case the vog gets bad - so far though we’ve had trade winds, not Kona winds. This purse carries so much, there’s room for a lot more!
> View attachment 4660746


Great bag spill and pretty colour on your Mini Sutton!



ElainePG said:


> I have my SLGs in a drawer, and my twillies in the bottom level of my jewelry box, folded to fit. The drawer is a good solution for the SLGs, because it's easy to grab 'n go. But the twillies… not so much. I tend to forget about them!


@momasaurus I have SLGs in a drawer, too.


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> thanks *MoreBags*! I’m really trying to put all my other bags to use. I figured weekends are perfect for the change-out.  It was a big deal to change SLGs but I’m going change them up every week..that’s a personal challenge. Stay tuned y’all!
> Meanwhile.. What pen are you carrying today


I will cheer you on for weekly SLG change ups! 

Here are my bag spill and pen pics,

Hermes Etain Bolide 31
Chanel Red Caviar Timeless CC O Pouch
Chanel Pink Lambskin O Case Coin Purse

Leuchtturm Port Red A5 Notebook (Bullet Journal)
Hermes Ultraviolet Chèvre Calvi
Caran D’Ache Lilac Leman 2 Pen Holder

Visconti Diamond Jubilee Imperial Ruby Rollerball - turquoise ink

Visconti Rembrandt Purple Rollerball - blue ink


----------



## essiedub

momasaurus said:


> What a fun kelly! I love red and pink. The underside of the handle is fabulous. Also rubis is so special - I have a K wallet in rubis with permabrass HW (according to BaBaBeBi) - sort of midway between silver and gold.
> Is that Calvi Rose Sakura perhaps? I have one.
> I hope you find your piccolo! I am terrible about my SLGs and twillies - don't really have a proper place to keep them, so they tend to float. This is not good.
> What do others do about these small items????


Oh do show your K wallet! I am only going to admire from afar. Sheesh I finally found my piccolos this morning..Gah. I’d put them with my empty scarf boxes. That was ridiculous. Yeah I need to figure out an SLg system as I’ve committed to swapping them out weekly to give this obsession a bit of air.  I think the calvi is rose Sakura and the cosmetic bag (duh what was that thing called?) is rose Tyrien, which is also the contrast color inside the Rubis. And yes that bag is called So Flash ..Thanks @*meta*!  



whateve said:


> I have a hanging organizer in the closet for some of my SLGs. I drape twillies over a hanger so they stay unwrinkled. My larger wallets and clutches are stored on a shelf on a rack with dividers. My smaller wallets and cosmetic cases are stored in a box. They aren't very well organized. I need to find a different solution since they are all different sizes. My keychains and purse charms are mostly hanging on curtain rods I've put on the wall. Some purse charms are stored in bead sorter boxes.



Yes Yes *whateve* please show us some pix of the SLG organization. I also keep all the boxes and sometimes keep the SLGs in their boxes (and then I get tired of opening boxes to discover new things) blah blah blah. Basically I have a problem and need help



Cookiefiend said:


> Carrying my one pink bag - MZ Wallace Mini Sutton. I love this purse, the color makes me happy.
> View attachment 4660747
> 
> Purse spill - with my usual cosmetic bag, but this is my special Maui wallet. The leather is so soft and the print is lovely. Also carrying an emergency inhaler in case the vog gets bad - so far though we’ve had trade winds, not Kona winds. This purse carries so much, there’s room for a lot more!
> View attachment 4660746


Cool wallet! They printed that on leather? How neat is that! And the bag..Such a great color! And it looks so light (weight wise) I am complaining cuz the kelly is heavier than the Neverfull wah wah wah. But the tadelakt..seriously so velvety.



More bags said:


> I will cheer you on for weekly SLG change ups!
> 
> Here are my bag spill and pen pics,
> 
> Hermes Etain Bolide 31
> Chanel Red Caviar Timeless CC O Pouch
> Chanel Pink Lambskin O Case Coin Purse
> 
> Leuchtturm Port Red A5 Notebook (Bullet Journal)
> Hermes Ultraviolet Chèvre Calvi
> Caran D’Ache Lilac Leman 2 Pen Holder
> 
> Visconti Diamond Jubilee Imperial Ruby Rollerball - turquoise ink
> 
> Visconti Rembrandt Purple Rollerball - blue ink
> 
> View attachment 4660986
> View attachment 4660987


Oh that is just drool worthy. I love etain; and those red and purple SLGs. Hmm.. I could use more colors 
 uh *morebags* I’m so sure..your pens are also red and purple!! I know you planned all this 
(I do not need this pen holder. Do.not.need. Do.not.need)
Oh dear god.maybe spilling our bags wasn’t such a great idea


----------



## Meta

essiedub said:


> the cosmetic bag (duh what was that thing called?) is rose Tyrien, which is also the contrast color inside the Rubis. And yes that bag is called So Flash ..Thanks @*meta*!


It’s called Karo.  And you’re welcome.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> I will cheer you on for weekly SLG change ups!
> 
> Here are my bag spill and pen pics,
> 
> Hermes Etain Bolide 31
> Chanel Red Caviar Timeless CC O Pouch
> Chanel Pink Lambskin O Case Coin Purse
> 
> Leuchtturm Port Red A5 Notebook (Bullet Journal)
> Hermes Ultraviolet Chèvre Calvi
> Caran D’Ache Lilac Leman 2 Pen Holder
> 
> Visconti Diamond Jubilee Imperial Ruby Rollerball - turquoise ink
> 
> Visconti Rembrandt Purple Rollerball - blue ink
> 
> View attachment 4660986
> View attachment 4660987


Gorgeous spill and I am a Caran D'ache fan. Ironically that is the wallet I just dropped off at the consignment shop. They are my favorite pens . I also love their art supplies. I have even been in their factory in Switzerland.



essiedub said:


> Oh do show your K wallet! I am only going to admire from afar. Sheesh I finally found my piccolos this morning..Gah. I’d put them with my empty scarf boxes. That was ridiculous. Yeah I need to figure out an SLg system as I’ve committed to swapping them out weekly to give this obsession a bit of air.  I think the calvi is rose Sakura and the cosmetic bag (duh what was that thing called?) is rose Tyrien, which is also the contrast color inside the Rubis. And yes that bag is called So Flash ..Thanks @*meta*!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Yes *whateve* please show us some pix of the SLG organization. I also keep all the boxes and sometimes keep the SLGs in their boxes (and then I get tired of opening boxes to discover new things) blah blah blah. Basically I have a problem and need help


I have my slgs in a drawer in two halfs of a hard sided lv box. They stand up in size order with their dust covers on. Kind of like Kon Mari does with clothes. I pull the drawer open and can grab what I need at a glance. I do save the boxes but they are stored one inside the other else where. It makes rotating very easy. I have now down sized quite a bit , so one of the lv boxes now holds extra bag straps and sunnies.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> I have my SLGs in a drawer, and my twillies in the bottom level of my jewelry box, folded to fit. The drawer is a good solution for the SLGs, because it's easy to grab 'n go. But the twillies… not so much. I tend to forget about them!


I forget about everything that isn't right in front of me.



essiedub said:


> Oh do show your K wallet! I am only going to admire from afar. Sheesh I finally found my piccolos this morning..Gah. I’d put them with my empty scarf boxes. That was ridiculous. Yeah I need to figure out an SLg system as I’ve committed to swapping them out weekly to give this obsession a bit of air.  I think the calvi is rose Sakura and the cosmetic bag (duh what was that thing called?) is rose Tyrien, which is also the contrast color inside the Rubis. And yes that bag is called So Flash ..Thanks @*meta*!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Yes *whateve* please show us some pix of the SLG organization. I also keep all the boxes and sometimes keep the SLGs in their boxes (and then I get tired of opening boxes to discover new things) blah blah blah. Basically I have a problem and need help


OK - I do need to move back into that wallet and send my current (Bottega Veneta) to the spa. Pix later. glad you found your piccolos!



dcooney4 said:


> I have my slgs in a drawer in two halfs of a hard sided lv box. They stand up in size order with their dust covers on. Kind of like Kon Mari does with clothes. I pull the drawer open and can grab what I need at a glance. I do save the boxes but they are stored one inside the other else where. It makes rotating very easy. I have now down sized quite a bit , so one of the lv boxes now holds extra bag straps and sunnies.


Oh so envious.


----------



## dcooney4

Yesterday, dh took me shopping for a new backpack. I sold off most of my bigger ones. We went to many different stores and found two that were light enough and still leather. Dh did not want me to get a nylon one . I told him I wanted one to replace my bags when my shoulder is hurting that looks a bit more elegant . We found one at tumi and one at mk . I like the look of the mk better but was going to buy the other because of the brand in relationship to the item. My husband was like why are you going to pick that one instead of the one that is prettier and fits your needs better. I was embarrassed to tell him. Since he was buying he said that is silly and bought me the mk one. Now I have to say I am rather excited to get it on valentines day. Do you ever buy a bag because of the brand rather then what would work better for the situation?


----------



## essiedub

Meta said:


> It’s called Karo.  And you’re welcome.


Ah yes the Karo! whew..you saved the day again. Thanks again *Meta* I would have remembered eventually..or not  I really need to start recording and tracking things like you are all doing; but some things I just might not want to know (like oh that thing I have never used?)



momasaurus said:


> I forget about everything that isn't right in front of me.



Me too



dcooney4 said:


> Gorgeous spill and I am a Caran D'ache fan. Ironically that is the wallet I just dropped off at the consignment shop. They are my *favorite* *pens* . I also love their art supplies. I have even been in their factory in Switzerland.



Ah ha *dcooney4! *You’re going to have to join in on “showing your bag pen!”  I sense another fellow pen dweeb in our midst ..I want to go on this pen factory tour..off to research!


----------



## dcooney4

essiedub said:


> Ah ha *dcooney4! *You’re going to have to join in on “showing your bag pen!”  I sense another fellow pen dweeb in our midst ..I want to go on this pen factory tour..off to research!


It was not a normal tour. My dad used to own the US rights to the company and we were there to work on what to import.


----------



## essiedub

dcooney4 said:


> Yesterday, dh took me shopping for a new backpack. I sold off most of my bigger ones. We went to many different stores and found two that were light enough and still leather. Dh did not want me to get a nylon one . I told him I wanted one to replace my bags when my shoulder is hurting that looks a bit more elegant . We found one at tumi and one at mk . I like the look of the mk better but was going to buy the other because of the brand in relationship to the item. My husband was like why are you going to pick that one instead of the one that is prettier and fits your needs better. I was embarrassed to tell him. Since he was buying he said that is silly and bought me the mk one. Now I have to say I am rather excited to get it on valentines day. *Do you ever buy a bag because of the brand rather then what would work better for the situation?*




 Wut? Oh no. Not me. Never I would always pick practicality over brand



dcooney4 said:


> It was not a normal tour. My dad used to own the US rights to the company and we were there to work on what to import.


Oh my..even better! You must have quite the selection! Show us (but in a bag perhaps  heh heh). I, meanwhile, am going to look at their pens..but ..will.not.buy,


----------



## dcooney4

I have a favorite pen but it is a ball point called the ecridor. I have it in many colors as well a real gold and Chinese lacquer one. Took a quick picture of a few and the lacquer one. I also have it in silver but can’t find it at the moment. For me with pens it is about the smoothness of the ink and the ease of use as well as the comfort in my hand. My dad is more like you and has many elegant pens .


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Yesterday, dh took me shopping for a new backpack. I sold off most of my bigger ones. We went to many different stores and found two that were light enough and still leather. Dh did not want me to get a nylon one . I told him I wanted one to replace my bags when my shoulder is hurting that looks a bit more elegant . We found one at tumi and one at mk . I like the look of the mk better but was going to buy the other because of the brand in relationship to the item. My husband was like why are you going to pick that one instead of the one that is prettier and fits your needs better. I was embarrassed to tell him. Since he was buying he said that is silly and bought me the mk one. Now I have to say I am rather excited to get it on valentines day. Do you ever buy a bag because of the brand rather then what would work better for the situation?


I totally get your hesitation!  For me, it’s more of NOT getting a bag because of the brand.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I totally get your hesitation!  For me, it’s more of NOT getting a bag because of the brand.


Yes ! I also looked at something similar at a high end bag company but the backpack was a little to tiny . We even looked at prada nylon but he didn't want to buy another nylon bag . It's funny because normally I just pick what I want . This is the first time in a long time he took an interest and really looked at the various bags. So I went with his pick as it is a gift after all. I will see on Vday how it looks and works . It is a buttery soft quilted leather.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Yes ! I also looked at something similar at a high end bag company but the backpack was a little to tiny . We even looked at prada nylon but he didn't want to buy another nylon bag . It's funny because normally I just pick what I want . This is the first time in a long time he took an interest and really looked at the various bags. So I went with his pick as it is a gift after all. I will see on Vday how it looks and works . It is a buttery soft quilted leather.


Can’t wait to see what he got for you!


----------



## essiedub

dcooney4 said:


> I have a favorite pen but it is a ball point called the ecridor. I have it in many colors as well a real gold and Chinese lacquer one. Took a quick picture of a few and the lacquer one. I also have it in silver but can’t find it at the moment. For me with pens it is about the smoothness of the ink and the ease of use as well as the comfort in my hand. My dad is more like you and has many elegant pens .


Oh my goodness.I do love my pens..and yours A smooth “write” is pure pleasure. 
Pens don’t take up a lot of room
Thank you for posting!


----------



## keodi

More bags said:


> I will cheer you on for weekly SLG change ups!
> 
> Here are my bag spill and pen pics,
> 
> Hermes Etain Bolide 31
> Chanel Red Caviar Timeless CC O Pouch
> Chanel Pink Lambskin O Case Coin Purse
> 
> Leuchtturm Port Red A5 Notebook (Bullet Journal)
> Hermes Ultraviolet Chèvre Calvi
> Caran D’Ache Lilac Leman 2 Pen Holder
> 
> Visconti Diamond Jubilee Imperial Ruby Rollerball - turquoise ink
> 
> Visconti Rembrandt Purple Rollerball - blue ink
> 
> View attachment 4660986
> View attachment 4660987


Beautiful bag, and accessories!


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> Great bag spill and pretty colour on your Mini Sutton!


Thank you! 


More bags said:


> I will cheer you on for weekly SLG change ups!
> 
> Here are my bag spill and pen pics,
> 
> Hermes Etain Bolide 31
> Chanel Red Caviar Timeless CC O Pouch
> Chanel Pink Lambskin O Case Coin Purse
> 
> Leuchtturm Port Red A5 Notebook (Bullet Journal)
> Hermes Ultraviolet Chèvre Calvi
> Caran D’Ache Lilac Leman 2 Pen Holder
> 
> Visconti Diamond Jubilee Imperial Ruby Rollerball - turquoise ink
> 
> Visconti Rembrandt Purple Rollerball - blue ink
> 
> View attachment 4660986
> View attachment 4660987


Beautiful - I live these red and pink SLGs! 


essiedub said:


> Cool wallet! They printed that on leather? How neat is that! And the bag..Such a great color! And it looks so light (weight wise) I am complaining cuz the kelly is heavier than the Neverfull wah wah wah. But the tadelakt..seriously so velvety.


Yes - it’s printed in the leather, it’s like a vintage print. It’s made by Icon in Los Angeles.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> Yesterday, dh took me shopping for a new backpack. I sold off most of my bigger ones. We went to many different stores and found two that were light enough and still leather. Dh did not want me to get a nylon one . I told him I wanted one to replace my bags when my shoulder is hurting that looks a bit more elegant . We found one at tumi and one at mk . I like the look of the mk better but was going to buy the other because of the brand in relationship to the item. My husband was like why are you going to pick that one instead of the one that is prettier and fits your needs better. I was embarrassed to tell him. Since he was buying he said that is silly and bought me the mk one. Now I have to say I am rather excited to get it on valentines day. Do you ever buy a bag because of the brand rather then what would work better for the situation?


I don't think I've ever bought something because of the brand but I've left things behind because of the brand. I have a bit of a prejudice against MK, although I have two MK bags that I love. I need to get over it.


----------



## Katinahat

I’ve been stalking various websites online looking at red bags for the challenge. Realise buying one is not the point but good fun Just looking! 

Just looking is not easy. Now beginning to think about getting a LV -  I only have leather bags so might be an interesting change. Neverfull MM comes with a red lining as well as other pretty colours. Can’t fail in February, it’s far too early in year!


----------



## jayohwhy

It's going to sound like "duh!" but had a little aha-moment this morning--

one pro of using the bags that you own is that they are already paid for! so it's like being able to switch bags for "free"! (I know it's not really for free, but I am trying to think of the things I can save towards or get instead every time I opt to use a bag I already own)


----------



## essiedub

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Beautiful - I live these red and pink SLGs!
> 
> Yes - it’s printed in the leather, it’s like a vintage print. It’s made by Icon in Los Angeles.
> View attachment 4661269



Ah yes. That’s a classic image. LA of all places.. I think Hawaii is having another moment. I know Honolulu has become “cool” with all the Art districts etc.  Gone are most of the souvenir gift shops in Waikiki, replaced by the “Rodeo Drive of the Pacific”. 

We were there in November to see Shangr-La, Doris Duke’s magnificent home with world class Islamic art and architecture - truly inspiring!   I’m trying how to integrate this type of panel  (forget what it’s called..@*Meta* will know) into my closet. It doesn’t have to be carved marble, I’ll be ok with metalwork



Anyway I *had* to have the Special edition H Waikiki scarf.  It’s a tough one to wear..a *lot* of silk (140) and those tropical colors..kinda wakes up the neighborhood  



Aloha! Glad you’re relaxing and drinking lots of wine!


----------



## whateve

As requested, here are few quick pics of my storage. The hanging charms are on curtain rods. The boxed charms are in a bead sorter box. I used have 3 full boxes of these but I've either hung them up or sold them. The wallet rack I think was designed to hold pan lids in the kitchen. I have a lucite videotape rack that I think would be great for wallets and wristlets if I had more of them. I used to have the hanging closet sorter more filled but I've sold a lot of my twillies. I just don't use them much anymore.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I have my slgs in a drawer in two halfs of a hard sided lv box. They stand up in size order with their dust covers on. Kind of like Kon Mari does with clothes. I pull the drawer open and can grab what I need at a glance. *I do save the boxes but they are stored one inside the other else where*. It makes rotating very easy. I have now down sized quite a bit , so one of the lv boxes now holds extra bag straps and sunnies.


That's a VERY clever idea! Like those nesting Russian dolls… 

I'm going to see if this will work for me.



momasaurus said:


> OK - I do need to move back into that wallet and *send my current (Bottega Veneta) to the spa*. Pix later. glad you found your piccolos!


Does BV have a leather spa? Or are you talking about a different service? I use my BV wallet nearly every day, and I've noticed the poor thing is looking a bit tired. 



dcooney4 said:


> My husband was like why are you going to pick that one instead of the one that is prettier and fits your needs better. I was embarrassed to tell him. Since he was buying he said that is silly and bought me the mk one. Now I have to say I am rather excited to get it on valentines day. *Do you ever buy a bag because of the brand rather then what would work better for the situation?*


Been there, done that, trying hard to learn from my mistakes!  



whateve said:


> As requested, here are few quick pics of my storage. The hanging charms are on curtain rods. The boxed charms are in a bead sorter box. I used have 3 full boxes of these but I've either hung them up or sold them. The wallet rack I think was designed to hold pan lids in the kitchen. I have a lucite videotape rack that I think would be great for wallets and wristlets if I had more of them. I used to have the hanging closet sorter more filled but I've sold a lot of my twillies. I just don't use them much anymore.


That's an extremely organized system, @whateve . I especially love how you repurposed the pan lid rack into a wallet-holder. 

I'm such a sucker for putting things into other things! I have to hold myself back from going to the Container Store web site, or I'd be in biiiiiiiiig trouble!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Beautiful - I live these red and pink SLGs!
> 
> Yes - it’s printed in the leather, it’s like a vintage print. It’s made by Icon in Los Angeles.
> View attachment 4661269


This is so cool.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I don't think I've ever bought something because of the brand but I've left things behind because of the brand. I have a bit of a prejudice against MK, although I have two MK bags that I love. I need to get over it.


This is more what I meant. I did not word it well. I have had his bags in the past and they always wore well but like you I have a bit of a prejudice too. That is what need to get over. I had just sold off the last of my MK. Dh however said that was the one that looked the best on me.



jayohwhy said:


> It's going to sound like "duh!" but had a little aha-moment this morning--
> 
> one pro of using the bags that you own is that they are already paid for! so it's like being able to switch bags for "free"! (I know it's not really for free, but I am trying to think of the things I can save towards or get instead every time I opt to use a bag I already own)


I think it is a good reminder for sure.



whateve said:


> As requested, here are few quick pics of my storage. The hanging charms are on curtain rods. The boxed charms are in a bead sorter box. I used have 3 full boxes of these but I've either hung them up or sold them. The wallet rack I think was designed to hold pan lids in the kitchen. I have a lucite videotape rack that I think would be great for wallets and wristlets if I had more of them. I used to have the hanging closet sorter more filled but I've sold a lot of my twillies. I just don't use them much anymore.


Great ideas!



ElainePG said:


> That's a VERY clever idea! Like those nesting Russian dolls…
> 
> I'm going to see if this will work for me.


Yes like the matryoshka doll exactly.


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> Oh that is just drool worthy. I love etain; and those red and purple SLGs. Hmm.. I could use more colors
> uh *morebags* I’m so sure..your pens are also red and purple!! I know you planned all this
> (I do not need this pen holder. Do.not.need. Do.not.need)
> Oh dear god.maybe spilling our bags wasn’t such a great idea


Thank you dear essiedub! 
The pen holder is not very expensive, comes in a few different colours (I also have the red one.) and keeps the pens from scratching each other. 
Always happy to enable!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Gorgeous spill and I am a Caran D'ache fan. Ironically that is the wallet I just dropped off at the consignment shop. They are my favorite pens . I also love their art supplies. I have even been in their factory in Switzerland.





dcooney4 said:


> It was not a normal tour. My dad used to own the US rights to the company and we were there to work on what to import.





dcooney4 said:


> I have a favorite pen but it is a ball point called the ecridor. I have it in many colors as well a real gold and Chinese lacquer one. Took a quick picture of a few and the lacquer one. I also have it in silver but can’t find it at the moment. For me with pens it is about the smoothness of the ink and the ease of use as well as the comfort in my hand. My dad is more like you and has many elegant pens .


Great pic of your Caran D’Ache goodies and amazing story about your dad’s experience with the company and your tour of the factory! Your gold and Chinese lacquer pen is beautiful. After your comments I went and did a scan of their website. Smoothness of ink and hand feel are important to me as well as the overall aesthetic. Thank you for sharing dc!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Yesterday, dh took me shopping for a new backpack. I sold off most of my bigger ones. We went to many different stores and found two that were light enough and still leather. Dh did not want me to get a nylon one . I told him I wanted one to replace my bags when my shoulder is hurting that looks a bit more elegant . We found one at tumi and one at mk . I like the look of the mk better but was going to buy the other because of the brand in relationship to the item. My husband was like why are you going to pick that one instead of the one that is prettier and fits your needs better. I was embarrassed to tell him. Since he was buying he said that is silly and bought me the mk one. Now I have to say I am rather excited to get it on valentines day. Do you ever buy a bag because of the brand rather then what would work better for the situation?


Congratulations on your new backpack. I can’t wait for your Valentine reveal!



keodi said:


> Beautiful bag, and accessories!


Thank you for the kind words keodi!



Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Beautiful - I live these red and pink SLGs!
> 
> Yes - it’s printed in the leather, it’s like a vintage print. It’s made by Icon in Los Angeles.
> View attachment 4661269


Thanks Cookie - my SLG choices do lean predominantly to red and pink. 
Thank you for showing us the close up of this wallet - it’s a fantastic piece of art!


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> Ah yes. That’s a classic image. LA of all places.. I think Hawaii is having another moment. I know Honolulu has become “cool” with all the Art districts etc.  Gone are most of the souvenir gift shops in Waikiki, replaced by the “Rodeo Drive of the Pacific”.
> 
> We were there in November to see Shangr-La, Doris Duke’s magnificent home with world class Islamic art and architecture - truly inspiring!   I’m trying how to integrate this type of panel  (forget what it’s called..@*Meta* will know) into my closet. It doesn’t have to be carved marble, I’ll be ok with metalwork
> View attachment 4661325
> 
> 
> Anyway I *had* to have the Special edition H Waikiki scarf.  It’s a tough one to wear..a *lot* of silk (140) and those tropical colors..kinda wakes up the neighborhood
> View attachment 4661324
> 
> 
> Aloha! Glad you’re relaxing and drinking lots of wine!


Cool pics! I love the shadows from the light going through the screens



whateve said:


> As requested, here are few quick pics of my storage. The hanging charms are on curtain rods. The boxed charms are in a bead sorter box. I used have 3 full boxes of these but I've either hung them up or sold them. The wallet rack I think was designed to hold pan lids in the kitchen. I have a lucite videotape rack that I think would be great for wallets and wristlets if I had more of them. I used to have the hanging closet sorter more filled but I've sold a lot of my twillies. I just don't use them much anymore.


Amazing storage ideas, thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## essiedub

whateve said:


> As requested, here are few quick pics of my storage. The hanging charms are on curtain rods. The boxed charms are in a bead sorter box. I used have 3 full boxes of these but I've either hung them up or sold them. The wallet rack I think was designed to hold pan lids in the kitchen. I have a lucite videotape rack that I think would be great for wallets and wristlets if I had more of them. I used to have the hanging closet sorter more filled but I've sold a lot of my twillies. I just don't use them much anymore.



Wow look at all those charms! Do you rotate through them? Cuz you need to show them with your bags! 
good ideas... I think it is so important to be able to see everything. I am going to see how I can integrate your ideas into my closet.  I have no walls but have many wardrobe doors so maybe I can use these door mount spice shelves for SLGs


----------



## whateve

essiedub said:


> Wow look at all those charms! Do you rotate through them? Cuz you need to show them with your bags!
> good ideas... I think it is so important to be able to see everything. I am going to see how I can integrate your ideas into my closet.  I have no walls but have many wardrobe doors so maybe I can use these door mount spice shelves for SLGs
> View attachment 4661559


I use some of the charms. When I got them, I meant to use all of them but some of them just haven't gone with anything I have. Many of those I've sold. I love the charms. Some of them I love so much that even if I never find a bag to match, I'll still keep them. There is at least one small one that I'm going to turn into a pendant. Some of the charms match certain bags so much that I keep them permanently on the bag. Obviously I have more charms than bags. I don't really need them all but I'm at the point where it is hard to decide which ones to part with. I have about another 25 that are already listed.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I use some of the charms. When I got them, I meant to use all of them but some of them just haven't gone with anything I have. Many of those I've sold. I love the charms. Some of them I love so much that even if I never find a bag to match, I'll still keep them. There is at least one small one that I'm going to turn into a pendant. Some of the charms match certain bags so much that I keep them permanently on the bag. Obviously I have more charms than bags. I don't really need them all but I'm at the point where it is hard to decide which ones to part with. I have about another 25 that are already listed.


They are fun and don’t take up tons of space. I have a charm I won’t wear on a bag but won’t get rid of it because my son bought it for me. Sometimes I just put it on my desk so I can see it.


----------



## BittyMonkey

missie1 said:


> RH,
> Thanks for the support.  I failed to change yesterday or today as I was in hospital and came home and went straight to bed. I will change tomorrow morning


Hope you're feeling better!


----------



## essiedub

I did a mid-weekend switch to one of my favorite satchels..the Botkier Sasha in a burgundy satin. I’ve shown this before, discussed how it was designed by Botkier, a photographer..so she could access her camera equipment without zipping up, yet the contents wouldn’t spill.  Perfect for all my SLG’s.  Here she is guarded by my poochie, Ruby.  And here is my piccolo, holding my writing implements, and matching tassel page marker in my calendar.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> This is more what I meant. I did not word it well. I have had his bags in the past and they always wore well but like you I have a bit of a prejudice too. That is what need to get over. I had just sold off the last of my MK. Dh however said that was the one that looked the best on me.


Sadly I'm the same in terms of prejudice.  But then I reason to myself that life is all about choices, and that there are so many to choose from anyway.


----------



## keodi

essiedub said:


> I did a mid-weekend switch to one of my favorite satchels..the Botkier Sasha in a burgundy satin. I’ve shown this before, discussed how it was designed by Botkier, a photographer..so she could access her camera equipment without zipping up, yet the contents wouldn’t spill.  Perfect for all my SLG’s.  Here she is guarded by my poochie, Ruby.  And here is my piccolo, holding my writing implements, and matching tassel page marker in my calendar.
> View attachment 4661628
> View attachment 4661629


I love the bag! Rudy is adorable!


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Beautiful - I live these red and pink SLGs!
> 
> Yes - it’s printed in the leather, it’s like a vintage print. It’s made by Icon in Los Angeles.
> View attachment 4661269


Fabulous wallet!!


----------



## dcooney4

essiedub said:


> I did a mid-weekend switch to one of my favorite satchels..the Botkier Sasha in a burgundy satin. I’ve shown this before, discussed how it was designed by Botkier, a photographer..so she could access her camera equipment without zipping up, yet the contents wouldn’t spill.  Perfect for all my SLG’s.  Here she is guarded by my poochie, Ruby.  And here is my piccolo, holding my writing implements, and matching tassel page marker in my calendar.
> View attachment 4661628
> View attachment 4661629


Love  the bag and the dog.


----------



## momasaurus

essiedub said:


> Ah yes. That’s a classic image. LA of all places.. I think Hawaii is having another moment. I know Honolulu has become “cool” with all the Art districts etc.  Gone are most of the souvenir gift shops in Waikiki, replaced by the “Rodeo Drive of the Pacific”.
> 
> We were there in November to see Shangr-La, Doris Duke’s magnificent home with world class Islamic art and architecture - truly inspiring!   I’m trying how to integrate this type of panel  (forget what it’s called..@*Meta* will know) into my closet. It doesn’t have to be carved marble, I’ll be ok with metalwork
> View attachment 4661325
> 
> 
> Anyway I *had* to have the Special edition H Waikiki scarf.  It’s a tough one to wear..a *lot* of silk (140) and those tropical colors..kinda wakes up the neighborhood
> View attachment 4661324
> 
> 
> Aloha! Glad you’re relaxing and drinking lots of wine!


Ooooh, that screen is gorgeous.
And I love sea, surf, and sand or whatever that design in called. Mine is a gavroche.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Does BV have a leather spa? Or are you talking about a different service? I use my BV wallet nearly every day, and I've noticed the poor thing is looking a bit tired.


I had a very quick response when I inquired - they suggest going to my local store, but they are also OK with sending to the Leather Spa or Rego Brothers.


----------



## FizzyWater

I am very lazy about switching purses, but I'm on call this week so will be schlepping my laptop around.  My default case is an old Tom Bihn Brain Cell which is a functional and protective rectangle on a strap, but I was worried it would scratch up the small oxblood BV Veneta I've been carrying.  So, the small Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Stars.  I went in to get this pattern in the large tote and impulse bought this crossbody as well.  

I, uh, like the form factor so much that I have it in 4(!) different colors in cuir, but I don't know how much use this nylon one will get.  I guess it will be my toss-around bag for now.




L/R:  Umbrella, sunglasses, LC key pouch, reading glasses, H Bearn wallet, silver LC pouch containing comb/makeup/bandaids/meds/nail-kit/kitchen-sink, acid green H agenda cover holding my monstrous work on-call phone, teal H phone case for my normal phone, and a fold-up coffee cup that I have not yet used and come to think of it should live in a pouch like the silver one with ziplocs for after use.  99% of the time there's a fold-up nylon shopping bag in some pretty color as well.

Also, while I love beautiful pens, I really can't justify carrying yet another big thing in my bag.  But this makes me happy:




The teeny flashlight is the other thing on the ring, and likewise adorable and sometimes a lifesaver.


----------



## essiedub

FizzyWater said:


> I am very lazy about switching purses, but I'm on call this week so will be schlepping my laptop around.  My default case is an old Tom Bihn Brain Cell which is a functional and protective rectangle on a strap, but I was worried it would scratch up the small oxblood BV Veneta I've been carrying.  So, the small Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Stars.  I went in to get this pattern in the large tote and impulse bought this crossbody as well.
> 
> I, uh, like the form factor so much that I have it in 4(!) different colors in cuir, but I don't know how much use this nylon one will get.  I guess it will be my toss-around bag for now.
> 
> View attachment 4661964
> 
> 
> L/R:  Umbrella, sunglasses, LC key pouch, reading glasses, H Bearn wallet, silver LC pouch containing comb/makeup/bandaids/meds/nail-kit/kitchen-sink, acid green H agenda cover holding my monstrous work on-call phone, teal H phone case for my normal phone, and a fold-up coffee cup that I have not yet used and come to think of it should live in a pouch like the silver one with ziplocs for after use.  99% of the time there's a fold-up nylon shopping bag in some pretty color as well.
> 
> Also, while I love beautiful pens, I really can't justify carrying yet another big thing in my bag.  But this makes me happy:
> View attachment 4661971
> 
> View attachment 4661973
> 
> The teeny flashlight is the other thing on the ring, and likewise adorable and sometimes a lifesaver.



Love the bag spill!  
Whoa that is a phone? You're going to HAVE to post a modeling shot of that held up to your ear 
love the idea of a collapsible cup..any reusable cup is A+
Oooh now I see the stars on your tote
And the red pouch for your keys...really like that. Is it originally pen holder? Love all the little surprises! 
Finally...is that a retractable pen?!

Thanks for posting!


----------



## FizzyWater

essiedub said:


> Love the bag spill!
> Whoa that is a phone? You're going to HAVE to post a modeling shot of that held up to your ear
> love the idea of a collapsible cup..any reusable cup is A+
> Oooh now I see the stars on your tote
> And the red pouch for your keys...really like that. Is it originally pen holder? Love all the little surprises!
> Finally...is that a retractable pen?!
> 
> Thanks for posting!



Thank you for your kind words!

Ha, the agenda cover is a leeeetle bigger than the iPhone X work phone.   I got it as it is bright and big enough to find quickly in the depths of my purse when the phone rings.  Here's the phone inside the case, with my iPhone SE case as size reference:




I really love the stars, on the tote especially.  I saw a version with silver stars in Charles de Gaulle as I was rushing past (I always end up having to run a marathon in CdG, sigh) that was also nice.

The red pouch is this:  https://en.longchamp.com/en/products/le-foulonne/key-case/l3961021608 so too small to be a pen case, sadly.  I have it in red and pink, and added lobster claw clasps to the end of the chains so I can just switch the entire ring between them.

The pen is from Amazon: https://smile.amazon.com/True-Utility-Stainless-Steel-Pen-Keychain/dp/B007IOHPKY - though the German version doesn't have the engraving.  I have also owned and liked this other retractable pen:  https://smile.amazon.com/True-Utility-Stainless-Steel-Pen-Keychain/dp/B007IOHPKY but the black lacquer wears off pretty fast rubbing against keys.  The flashlight is also by True Utility, called the NanoLite, but I can't find it on the US Amazon site.


----------



## whateve

essiedub said:


> I did a mid-weekend switch to one of my favorite satchels..the Botkier Sasha in a burgundy satin. I’ve shown this before, discussed how it was designed by Botkier, a photographer..so she could access her camera equipment without zipping up, yet the contents wouldn’t spill.  Perfect for all my SLG’s.  Here she is guarded by my poochie, Ruby.  And here is my piccolo, holding my writing implements, and matching tassel page marker in my calendar.
> View attachment 4661628
> View attachment 4661629


Ruby is adorable! I love the colors of your piccolo and calendar. The burgundy satin is such a rich beautiful color.


----------



## Cookiefiend

essiedub said:


> I did a mid-weekend switch to one of my favorite satchels..the Botkier Sasha in a burgundy satin. I’ve shown this before, discussed how it was designed by Botkier, a photographer..so she could access her camera equipment without zipping up, yet the contents wouldn’t spill.  Perfect for all my SLG’s.  Here she is guarded by my poochie, Ruby.  And here is my piccolo, holding my writing implements, and matching tassel page marker in my calendar.
> View attachment 4661628
> View attachment 4661629


Awww - hello sweet Ruby! 
This looks like such a light weight purse and I love the color! 


FizzyWater said:


> I am very lazy about switching purses, but I'm on call this week so will be schlepping my laptop around.  My default case is an old Tom Bihn Brain Cell which is a functional and protective rectangle on a strap, but I was worried it would scratch up the small oxblood BV Veneta I've been carrying.  So, the small Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Stars.  I went in to get this pattern in the large tote and impulse bought this crossbody as well.
> 
> I, uh, like the form factor so much that I have it in 4(!) different colors in cuir, but I don't know how much use this nylon one will get.  I guess it will be my toss-around bag for now.
> 
> View attachment 4661964
> 
> 
> L/R:  Umbrella, sunglasses, LC key pouch, reading glasses, H Bearn wallet, silver LC pouch containing comb/makeup/bandaids/meds/nail-kit/kitchen-sink, acid green H agenda cover holding my monstrous work on-call phone, teal H phone case for my normal phone, and a fold-up coffee cup that I have not yet used and come to think of it should live in a pouch like the silver one with ziplocs for after use.  99% of the time there's a fold-up nylon shopping bag in some pretty color as well.
> 
> Also, while I love beautiful pens, I really can't justify carrying yet another big thing in my bag.  But this makes me happy:
> View attachment 4661971
> 
> View attachment 4661973
> 
> The teeny flashlight is the other thing on the ring, and likewise adorable and sometimes a lifesaver.


I am always amazed by how much the LC carries! 
Love the stars


----------



## Rhl2987

More bags said:


> I will cheer you on for weekly SLG change ups!
> 
> Here are my bag spill and pen pics,
> 
> Hermes Etain Bolide 31
> Chanel Red Caviar Timeless CC O Pouch
> Chanel Pink Lambskin O Case Coin Purse
> 
> Leuchtturm Port Red A5 Notebook (Bullet Journal)
> Hermes Ultraviolet Chèvre Calvi
> Caran D’Ache Lilac Leman 2 Pen Holder
> 
> Visconti Diamond Jubilee Imperial Ruby Rollerball - turquoise ink
> 
> Visconti Rembrandt Purple Rollerball - blue ink
> 
> View attachment 4660986
> View attachment 4660987


I love everything!! Your Bolide is gorgeous and your SLGs are pretty too!



Meta said:


> It’s called Karo.  And you’re welcome.


I've been looking for a nice Karo for so long!



dcooney4 said:


> Yesterday, dh took me shopping for a new backpack. I sold off most of my bigger ones. We went to many different stores and found two that were light enough and still leather. Dh did not want me to get a nylon one . I told him I wanted one to replace my bags when my shoulder is hurting that looks a bit more elegant . We found one at tumi and one at mk . I like the look of the mk better but was going to buy the other because of the brand in relationship to the item. My husband was like why are you going to pick that one instead of the one that is prettier and fits your needs better. I was embarrassed to tell him. Since he was buying he said that is silly and bought me the mk one. Now I have to say I am rather excited to get it on valentines day. Do you ever buy a bag because of the brand rather then what would work better for the situation?


This is me too! Although I do plan to go with a non-designer work bag that I'm excited about. It isn't cheap. I'm glad your DH pushed you to get the one that fit best for your needs. And I'm excited to see it!



dcooney4 said:


> Yes like the matryoshka doll exactly.


How do you nest boxes if they have the tissue inside them? I tend to keep the boxes as it, complete with tissue, ribbons, etc, and that makes it hard for nesting! Do you get rid of all of that fluff?


----------



## dcooney4

FizzyWater said:


> I am very lazy about switching purses, but I'm on call this week so will be schlepping my laptop around.  My default case is an old Tom Bihn Brain Cell which is a functional and protective rectangle on a strap, but I was worried it would scratch up the small oxblood BV Veneta I've been carrying.  So, the small Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Stars.  I went in to get this pattern in the large tote and impulse bought this crossbody as well.
> 
> I, uh, like the form factor so much that I have it in 4(!) different colors in cuir, but I don't know how much use this nylon one will get.  I guess it will be my toss-around bag for now.
> 
> View attachment 4661964
> 
> 
> L/R:  Umbrella, sunglasses, LC key pouch, reading glasses, H Bearn wallet, silver LC pouch containing comb/makeup/bandaids/meds/nail-kit/kitchen-sink, acid green H agenda cover holding my monstrous work on-call phone, teal H phone case for my normal phone, and a fold-up coffee cup that I have not yet used and come to think of it should live in a pouch like the silver one with ziplocs for after use.  99% of the time there's a fold-up nylon shopping bag in some pretty color as well.
> 
> Also, while I love beautiful pens, I really can't justify carrying yet another big thing in my bag.  But this makes me happy:
> View attachment 4661971
> 
> View attachment 4661973
> 
> The teeny flashlight is the other thing on the ring, and likewise adorable and sometimes a lifesaver.


Wonderful slgs and cute longchamp.


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> How do you nest boxes if they have the tissue inside them? I tend to keep the boxes as it, complete with tissue, ribbons, etc, and that makes it hard for nesting! Do you get rid of all of that fluff?


Depends on the company. LV I kept all the leather ribbons and cards but tissue I fold neatly or toss. .


----------



## essiedub

FizzyWater said:


> Thank you for your kind words!
> 
> Ha, the agenda cover is a leeeetle bigger than the iPhone X work phone.   I got it as it is bright and big enough to find quickly in the depths of my purse when the phone rings.  Here's the phone inside the case, with my iPhone SE case as size reference:
> 
> View attachment 4662010
> 
> 
> I really love the stars, on the tote especially.  I saw a version with silver stars in Charles de Gaulle as I was rushing past (I always end up having to run a marathon in CdG, sigh) that was also nice.
> 
> The red pouch is this:  https://en.longchamp.com/en/products/le-foulonne/key-case/l3961021608 so too small to be a pen case, sadly.  I have it in red and pink, and added lobster claw clasps to the end of the chains so I can just switch the entire ring between them.
> 
> The pen is from Amazon: https://smile.amazon.com/True-Utility-Stainless-Steel-Pen-Keychain/dp/B007IOHPKY - though the German version doesn't have the engraving.  I have also owned and liked this other retractable pen:  https://smile.amazon.com/True-Utility-Stainless-Steel-Pen-Keychain/dp/B007IOHPKY but the black lacquer wears off pretty fast rubbing against keys.  The flashlight is also by True Utility, called the NanoLite, but I can't find it on the US Amazon site.


Oh ok! It’s not as large as I thought! Is that box leather on the vert anis agenda?
uhm I think I’m getting that pen
And the key case might be a nice switch from my LV..oh dear. (...p.s. just checked and must go into store for the key case..whew. That’s a good speed bump)


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> I did a mid-weekend switch to one of my favorite satchels..the Botkier Sasha in a burgundy satin. I’ve shown this before, discussed how it was designed by Botkier, a photographer..so she could access her camera equipment without zipping up, yet the contents wouldn’t spill.  Perfect for all my SLG’s.  Here she is guarded by my poochie, Ruby.  And here is my piccolo, holding my writing implements, and matching tassel page marker in my calendar.
> View attachment 4661628
> View attachment 4661629


I'm glad you found your Piccolo, great colour! I remember your Bokier Sasha - it's a well thought out bag in a wonderful colour.
Ruby is definitely the star of the show!



FizzyWater said:


> I am very lazy about switching purses, but I'm on call this week so will be schlepping my laptop around.  My default case is an old Tom Bihn Brain Cell which is a functional and protective rectangle on a strap, but I was worried it would scratch up the small oxblood BV Veneta I've been carrying.  So, the small Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Stars.  I went in to get this pattern in the large tote and impulse bought this crossbody as well.
> 
> I, uh, like the form factor so much that I have it in 4(!) different colors in cuir, but I don't know how much use this nylon one will get.  I guess it will be my toss-around bag for now.
> 
> View attachment 4661964
> 
> 
> L/R:  Umbrella, sunglasses, LC key pouch, reading glasses, H Bearn wallet, silver LC pouch containing comb/makeup/bandaids/meds/nail-kit/kitchen-sink, acid green H agenda cover holding my monstrous work on-call phone, teal H phone case for my normal phone, and a fold-up coffee cup that I have not yet used and come to think of it should live in a pouch like the silver one with ziplocs for after use.  99% of the time there's a fold-up nylon shopping bag in some pretty color as well.
> 
> Also, while I love beautiful pens, I really can't justify carrying yet another big thing in my bag.  But this makes me happy:
> View attachment 4661971
> 
> View attachment 4661973
> 
> The teeny flashlight is the other thing on the ring, and likewise adorable and sometimes a lifesaver.





FizzyWater said:


> Thank you for your kind words!
> 
> Ha, the agenda cover is a leeeetle bigger than the iPhone X work phone.   I got it as it is bright and big enough to find quickly in the depths of my purse when the phone rings.  Here's the phone inside the case, with my iPhone SE case as size reference:
> 
> View attachment 4662010
> 
> 
> I really love the stars, on the tote especially.  I saw a version with silver stars in Charles de Gaulle as I was rushing past (I always end up having to run a marathon in CdG, sigh) that was also nice.
> 
> The red pouch is this:  https://en.longchamp.com/en/products/le-foulonne/key-case/l3961021608 so too small to be a pen case, sadly.  I have it in red and pink, and added lobster claw clasps to the end of the chains so I can just switch the entire ring between them.
> 
> The pen is from Amazon: https://smile.amazon.com/True-Utility-Stainless-Steel-Pen-Keychain/dp/B007IOHPKY - though the German version doesn't have the engraving.  I have also owned and liked this other retractable pen:  https://smile.amazon.com/True-Utility-Stainless-Steel-Pen-Keychain/dp/B007IOHPKY but the black lacquer wears off pretty fast rubbing against keys.  The flashlight is also by True Utility, called the NanoLite, but I can't find it on the US Amazon site.


Great pics, I like the Longchamp with the stars pattern. Your key pouch and Bearn wallet are my favourites - and red! Cool vert anis agenda cover. The telescoping pen and itty bitty flashlight are so wonderfully practical! Thanks for sharing your pics.



Rhl2987 said:


> I love everything!! Your Bolide is gorgeous and your SLGs are pretty too!


Thank you Rhl.


----------



## Meta

essiedub said:


> I’m trying how to integrate this type of panel  (forget what it’s called..@*Meta* will know) into my closet. It doesn’t have to be carved marble, I’ll be ok with metalwork
> View attachment 4661325


Jali?  Love the 5P pink and Aqua combo of your SLGs.  First time I’m seeing a Piccolo in 5P!



momasaurus said:


> And I love sea, surf, and sand or whatever that design in called. Mine is a gavroche.


Sea, Surf and Fun 



Rhl2987 said:


> I've been looking for a nice Karo for so long!


Check AFF and Fashionphile. I’ve seen it on those two resale sites. It goes quite quickly though. Alternatively, you can try looking for the Tohubohu pouches in store.


----------



## keodi

Rhl2987 said:


> This is me too! Although I do plan to go with a non-designer work bag that I'm excited about. It isn't cheap. I'm glad your DH pushed you to get the one that fit best for your needs.And *I'm excited to see it!*


same here!


----------



## essiedub

Meta said:


> Jali?  Love the 5P pink and Aqua combo of your SLGs.  First time I’m seeing a Piccolo in 5P!
> 
> 
> Sea, Surf and Fun
> 
> 
> Check AFF and Fashionphile. I’ve seen it on those two resale sites. It goes quite quickly though. Alternatively, you can try looking for the Tohubohu pouches in store.


Whoa...I don't believe it...yes it is Jali!  Incredible! 
What is 5P ? Is that the color name?


----------



## Meta

essiedub said:


> Whoa...I don't believe it...yes it is Jali!  Incredible!
> What is 5P ? Is that the color name?


The official name is just 'pink' if I recall correctly so most would use the code, 5P to denote the specific shade of pink as it can otherwise be quite general.


----------



## FizzyWater

Cookiefiend said:


> Awww - hello sweet Ruby!
> This looks like such a light weight purse and I love the color!
> 
> I am always amazed by how much the LC carries!
> Love the stars



Yeah, that's why I had switched to the BV for a while - I was completely loading the LC up and wondering why my shoulder hurt!  Last night I added my laptop charger* and a bottle of mirin** and there was still plenty of room but it was super heavy.

*I tidied over the weekend and was worried I might have put the home charger somewhere unfindable
**Amazon delivery to work


----------



## FizzyWater

dcooney4 said:


> Wonderful slgs and cute longchamp.



Thank you!



essiedub said:


> Oh ok! It’s not as large as I thought! Is that box leather on the vert anis agenda?
> uhm I think I’m getting that pen
> And the key case might be a nice switch from my LV..oh dear. (...p.s. just checked and must go into store for the key case..whew. That’s a good speed bump)



Oh dear, I'm not trying to enable you for new purchases!  Though I must admit I am enabled here myself...

The agenda is box.  I bought it used and it needs a good cleaning/conditioning but its purpose right now is almost anti-decorative so that will wait for a bit.



More bags said:


> Great pics, I like the Longchamp with the stars pattern. Your key pouch and Bearn wallet are my favourites - and red! Cool vert anis agenda cover. The telescoping pen and itty bitty flashlight are so wonderfully practical! Thanks for sharing your pics.



Thank you!  I do tend to switch to pink and blue for summer for both, but that's sadly months away


----------



## momasaurus

FizzyWater said:


> I am very lazy about switching purses, but I'm on call this week so will be schlepping my laptop around.  My default case is an old Tom Bihn Brain Cell which is a functional and protective rectangle on a strap, but I was worried it would scratch up the small oxblood BV Veneta I've been carrying.  So, the small Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Stars.  I went in to get this pattern in the large tote and impulse bought this crossbody as well.
> 
> I, uh, like the form factor so much that I have it in 4(!) different colors in cuir, but I don't know how much use this nylon one will get.  I guess it will be my toss-around bag for now.
> 
> View attachment 4661964
> 
> 
> L/R:  Umbrella, sunglasses, LC key pouch, reading glasses, H Bearn wallet, silver LC pouch containing comb/makeup/bandaids/meds/nail-kit/kitchen-sink, acid green H agenda cover holding my monstrous work on-call phone, teal H phone case for my normal phone, and a fold-up coffee cup that I have not yet used and come to think of it should live in a pouch like the silver one with ziplocs for after use.  99% of the time there's a fold-up nylon shopping bag in some pretty color as well.
> 
> Also, while I love beautiful pens, I really can't justify carrying yet another big thing in my bag.  But this makes me happy:
> View attachment 4661971
> 
> View attachment 4661973
> 
> The teeny flashlight is the other thing on the ring, and likewise adorable and sometimes a lifesaver.


Ooooh, I want everything here. 
I'll start with getting a fold-up coffee cup!


----------



## FizzyWater

momasaurus said:


> Ooooh, I want everything here.
> I'll start with getting a fold-up coffee cup!



 I was trying to be overly helpful and give you a brand name to start on, but mine has no logo, the packaging is long gone, and I bought it at TJ Maxx, so... no help, sorry!

It is much happier in a purple pouch like the silver one today, a ziploc in its side pocket and I moved my earbuds pouch in there to give the silver pouch some breathing room.  Yes, my pouches contain pouches.


----------



## momasaurus

FizzyWater said:


> I was trying to be overly helpful and give you a brand name to start on, but mine has no logo, the packaging is long gone, and I bought it at TJ Maxx, so... no help, sorry!
> 
> It is much happier in a purple pouch like the silver one today, a ziploc in its side pocket and I moved my earbuds pouch in there to give the silver pouch some breathing room.  Yes, my pouches contain pouches.



Well I also love pouches!


----------



## piperdog

momasaurus said:


> I had a very quick response when I inquired - they suggest going to my local store, but they are also OK with sending to the Leather Spa or Rego Brothers.


Definitely start with your store. I splashed ginger ale all over a Nodini, and took it to the store to see about aftercare to clean off the stickiness. SA pulls out some mink oil and invites me to wander around while she goes to work. In less than 10 minutes my bag was good as new.


----------



## Rhl2987

Meta said:


> The official name is just 'pink' if I recall correctly so most would use the code, 5P to denote the specific shade of pink as it can otherwise be quite general.


Was 5p bubblegum pink?


----------



## Rhl2987

I am surprised that I reached for my Mom’s LV last night for date night, but it was a cooking class so I set the bag down immediately upon arrival. Today I brought Rose Pourpre ostrich to visit H! I was offered another ostrich, so I’ll have to make a decision on that...


----------



## keodi

Rhl2987 said:


> I am surprised that I reached for my Mom’s LV last night for date night, but it was a cooking class so I set the bag down immediately upon arrival. Today I brought Rose Pourpre ostrich to visit H! I was offered another ostrich, so I’ll have to make a decision on that...


beautiful bags! I lusted after an LV Sofia Coppola bag forever!!!


----------



## More bags

Rhl2987 said:


> I am surprised that I reached for my Mom’s LV last night for date night, but it was a cooking class so I set the bag down immediately upon arrival. Today I brought Rose Pourpre ostrich to visit H! I was offered another ostrich, so I’ll have to make a decision on that...


Gorgeous bags Rhl. Your mom’s SC is a perfect shade of red for me. Your ostrich Kelly is amazing! Good luck with your birdie decision. How cool you went for a cooking class for date night, what was the menu?


----------



## Meta

Rhl2987 said:


> Was 5p bubblegum pink?


The official name is "pink" and the code is 5P. I think most called it bubblegum pink instead to illustrate the color. 

Thanks for sharing your SC. I used to own that exact bag in Cherry and travel with it. I've since rehomed it as it wasn't as light as I'd preferred.  Do love the lush suede interiors though. Such a Marc Jacobs thing from the height of his career.


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> I am surprised that I reached for my Mom’s LV last night for date night, but it was a cooking class so I set the bag down immediately upon arrival. Today I brought Rose Pourpre ostrich to visit H! I was offered another ostrich, so I’ll have to make a decision on that...


Gorgeous!


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> I am surprised that I reached for my Mom’s LV last night for date night, but it was a cooking class so I set the bag down immediately upon arrival. Today I brought Rose Pourpre ostrich to visit H! I was offered another ostrich, so I’ll have to make a decision on that...


What color ostrich? You'll have to keep us posted!!!


----------



## Katinahat

Rhl2987 said:


> I am surprised that I reached for my Mom’s LV last night for date night, but it was a cooking class so I set the bag down immediately upon arrival. Today I brought Rose Pourpre ostrich to visit H! I was offered another ostrich, so I’ll have to make a decision on that...



Your ostrich is unbelievably gorgeous! I think I’m in love.


----------



## ElainePG

Reporting in on my new system of organizing my everyday bags by size (as opposed to color, or designer). I'm sure everyone else here has been doing this for-absolutely-ever, but this was a big insight for me.

I have twelve full-sized bags (not counting the two that are on probation) and they are now on my shelf in order of size. So when I plan my day, I mostly consider how much stuff I'll need to schlep. Am I bringing my mother (and her walker, and her paperwork, and my iPad, and my sunglasses, and my reading glasses) to a doctor's appointment? I carry my Bal City. Am I just doing a few quick errands in town, but it's a nice day so I'll park once and walk everywhere? Probably my MM Luna. Is DH taking me out to lunch? Most likely my Gucci Queen Margaret, unless it's pouring rain, since it was a present from him and he likes to see me carry it. Plus it doesn't hold a ton, but I don't need a ton just to go to a local restaurant.


----------



## Rhl2987

keodi said:


> beautiful bags! I lusted after an LV Sofia Coppola bag forever!!!


Thank you! I'm so glad my Mom decided to snatch it up from me before I sold it. It's not one of my most-used bags, and I try not to keep things around I don't use, but it's truly so beautiful. I remember when they first came out. I wanted one for so long and eventually bought it after mulling on colors and sizes. By the time I got it most colors were sold out! And then they never came back!


More bags said:


> Gorgeous bags Rhl. Your mom’s SC is a perfect shade of red for me. Your ostrich Kelly is amazing! Good luck with your birdie decision. How cool you went for a cooking class for date night, what was the menu?


Thank you!! It was a vegetarian Thai cooking class. One dish was delicious (curry) and the others were just okay but, let me tell you, it felt so amazing to get out of the house without the baby! I had a very specific, happy feeling as we were driving away haha. It helped that my daughter didn't cry when the sitter took her from my husband. Huge win!


Meta said:


> The official name is "pink" and the code is 5P. I think most called it bubblegum pink instead to illustrate the color.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your SC. I used to own that exact bag in Cherry and travel with it. I've since rehomed it as it wasn't as light as I'd preferred.  Do love the lush suede interiors though. Such a Marc Jacobs thing from the height of his career.


Yes, it's not the lightest of bags! But, I agree. The suede interior is something incredible. So soft.


dcooney4 said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you!


ElainePG said:


> What color ostrich? You'll have to keep us posted!!!


It was a gold Birkin 30, but I opted to wait for a croc bag of my dreams. No need to have 2 ostrich bags, even though it was incredibly beautiful!


Katinahat said:


> Your ostrich is unbelievably gorgeous! I think I’m in love.


Thank you!!


----------



## Rhl2987

I took this picture last night, but used this little cutie for the first time today! It's a great little bag. My first retourne Kelly 25 (and only retourne Kelly that I still own). Classic so hopefully very usable for a longtime!


----------



## keodi

Rhl2987 said:


> I took this picture last night, but used this little cutie for the first time today! It's a great little bag. My first retourne Kelly 25 (and only retourne Kelly that I still own). Classic so hopefully very usable for a longtime!


She's a cutie indeed!


----------



## More bags

Rhl2987 said:


> I took this picture last night, but used this little cutie for the first time today! It's a great little bag. My first retourne Kelly 25 (and only retourne Kelly that I still own). Classic so hopefully very usable for a longtime!


Cute size and classic colour! Congratulations on your gorgeous Kelly!
You mentioned that you had retourne Kellys and let them go - how do you decide what to keep and what to let go?


----------



## Cookiefiend

Rhl2987 said:


> I took this picture last night, but used this little cutie for the first time today! It's a great little bag. My first retourne Kelly 25 (and only retourne Kelly that I still own). Classic so hopefully very usable for a longtime!


Adorable and yet still classic! Congratulations!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Carrying my H Picotin today... and we had a small calamity! I spilled ice cream on it - on the twilly, the side of the bag and inside as well (though I didn’t know that until I got home) - quelle horreur! I just got a damp cloth and wiped it - and everything else - off, and all is well! Whew!


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> Carrying my H Picotin today... and we had a small calamity! I spilled ice cream on it - on the twilly, the side of the bag and inside as well (though I didn’t know that until I got home) - quelle horreur! I just got a damp cloth and wiped it - and everything else - off, and all is well! Whew!
> View attachment 4664282
> View attachment 4664283
> View attachment 4664284


Phew! Disaster averted! My mom never let me forget the time she was wearing a white dress and I walked into her with my chocolate ice cream cone.


----------



## Cookiefiend

whateve said:


> Phew! Disaster averted! My mom never let me forget the time she was wearing a white dress and I walked into her with my chocolate ice cream cone.


 I had to laugh - sounds like something I would have done myself!


----------



## Rhl2987

keodi said:


> She's a cutie indeed!


Thank you!!


More bags said:


> Cute size and classic colour! Congratulations on your gorgeous Kelly!
> You mentioned that you had retourne Kellys and let them go - how do you decide what to keep and what to let go?


Thank you! I am quite fickle. I love something one day and can be lukewarm on it the next! It makes it difficult to buy bags that I will keep forever. I try to buy colors that I find to be the most beautiful or, at least, very wearable. If I find that I'm loving something less than I used to, I will try to use it a few times to be sure. Then, I will either sell it or give it to my Mom. Color, size, and style are things that affect the decision. For example, a Kelly retourne 28 in a light color seemed incredible when I bought it a few years ago. Then it felt too big for a lighter color and I also fell out of love with the color itself. Leather can also affect that decision. I have had two H tadelakt (smooth leather) bags that I've sold. I love Tadelakt but fell out of love with it in those colors. I've found that I can actually part with most of my bags but it's gotten harder now, which is good! It means that I feel a special connection with almost every piece in my collection.


----------



## Rhl2987

Cookiefiend said:


> I had to laugh - sounds like something I would have done myself!


So glad you were able to clean everything up! Even chocolate ice cream off of silk!! I'm impressed that came out easily! I'm sure the chocolate ice cream was worth it though.


----------



## Rhl2987

Cookiefiend said:


> Adorable and yet still classic! Congratulations!


Thank you!


Cookiefiend said:


> Carrying my H Picotin today... and we had a small calamity! I spilled ice cream on it - on the twilly, the side of the bag and inside as well (though I didn’t know that until I got home) - quelle horreur! I just got a damp cloth and wiped it - and everything else - off, and all is well! Whew!
> View attachment 4664282
> View attachment 4664283
> View attachment 4664284


Is that vibrato? LOVE the bag and the bag spill!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Rhl2987 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Is that vibrato? LOVE the bag and the bag spill!!


Thank you! It is Vibrato


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Carrying my H Picotin today... and we had a small calamity! I spilled ice cream on it - on the twilly, the side of the bag and inside as well (though I didn’t know that until I got home) - quelle horreur! I just got a damp cloth and wiped it - and everything else - off, and all is well! Whew!
> View attachment 4664282
> View attachment 4664283
> View attachment 4664284


I’m glad your ice cream crisis turned out okay. Your Picotin is a beauty and matches your super cute SLGs!


----------



## More bags

Rhl2987 said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Thank you! I am quite fickle. I love something one day and can be lukewarm on it the next! It makes it difficult to buy bags that I will keep forever. I try to buy colors that I find to be the most beautiful or, at least, very wearable. If I find that I'm loving something less than I used to, I will try to use it a few times to be sure. Then, I will either sell it or give it to my Mom. Color, size, and style are things that affect the decision. For example, a Kelly retourne 28 in a light color seemed incredible when I bought it a few years ago. Then it felt too big for a lighter color and I also fell out of love with the color itself. Leather can also affect that decision. I have had two H tadelakt (smooth leather) bags that I've sold. I love Tadelakt but fell out of love with it in those colors. I've found that I can actually part with most of my bags but it's gotten harder now, which is good! It means that I feel a special connection with almost every piece in my collection.


Thanks for sharing your thoughtful response and for sharing what you’ve learned along the way. Congratulations on curating a collection you love!


----------



## QueenB0923

Rhl2987 said:


> Hello! I've been missing since a bit before my daughter was born back in April. I can't believe she's 8 months old now. Time truly flies. I have been home with her this entire time, and was in school for a few months before that, so I've spent so much time shopping. This was truly an incredible year with purchases and I will never repeat it again. I sold 8 H bags, some of which I purchased just this year, and picked up 4. I also bought 2 Chanel bags and my first 5 pieces of VCA jewelry, which I'm able to wear almost everyday. I also got my first 5 Chanel jackets, one vintage and 2 on sale, and a number of pairs of shoes.
> 
> Moving forward I've decided to buy nearly all of my clothing and shoes from ethical and sustainable brands, or used. I will make an exception whenever I find an exceptional piece, but that will be for a maximum of 6 items per year. Once I find a job, I'll be looking at places like Everlane for any additional work items I need. I'm not 100% decided on what to do about H bags. I think that if I receive the right offers, I will still get them. I am most interested in their scarves right now, but will have to thoughtfully add to my scarf collection.
> 
> I listed 6 pairs of shoes for sale a few weeks ago and have already sold 3 pairs. I'll continue to sell as I discover what I'm not using and loving in my collection.
> 
> I think my biggest resolution is to not feel guilty about what I'm buying, which means buying less than I do right now. I have never done well sticking to a budget, but I want to try to do that once I find the right job and figure out the lifestyle that makes sense for our family. I also want to stay present in this thread, even if I'm not caught up on every post because things move so quickly here! Happy to be back!


Where do you post your stuff for sale? TIA


----------



## essiedub

Rhl2987 said:


> I am surprised that I reached for my Mom’s LV last night for date night, but it was a cooking class so I set the bag down immediately upon arrival. Today I brought Rose Pourpre ostrich to visit H! I was offered another ostrich, so I’ll have to make a decision on that...


Both so lovely! That red leather looks so smushy !


----------



## essiedub

Rhl2987 said:


> I took this picture last night, but used this little cutie for the first time today! It's a great little bag. My first retourne Kelly 25 (and only retourne Kelly that I still own). Classic so hopefully very usable for a longtime!


H gold is just perfect!


----------



## essiedub

Cookiefiend said:


> Carrying my H Picotin today... and we had a small calamity! I spilled ice cream on it - on the twilly, the side of the bag and inside as well (though I didn’t know that until I got home) - quelle horreur! I just got a damp cloth and wiped it - and everything else - off, and all is well! Whew!
> View attachment 4664282
> View attachment 4664283
> View attachment 4664284


The vibratos are just a work of art! Is it heavy? This is the smallest size..? Such a Cute poochie pouchie


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Carrying my H Picotin today... and we had a small calamity! I spilled ice cream on it - on the twilly, the side of the bag and inside as well (though I didn’t know that until I got home) - quelle horreur! I just got a damp cloth and wiped it - and everything else - off, and all is well! Whew!
> View attachment 4664282
> View attachment 4664283
> View attachment 4664284


This pico is soooo cute! Glad everything cleaned up fine. The colors are awesome. love that BLUE!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Carrying my H Picotin today... and we had a small calamity! I spilled ice cream on it - on the twilly, the side of the bag and inside as well (though I didn’t know that until I got home) - quelle horreur! I just got a damp cloth and wiped it - and everything else - off, and all is well! Whew!
> View attachment 4664282
> View attachment 4664283
> View attachment 4664284


Thank goodness it all came off. Love your fun slgs and your bag.


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> I’m glad your ice cream crisis turned out okay. Your Picotin is a beauty and matches your super cute SLGs!


Thank you! 


essiedub said:


> The vibratos are just a work of art! Is it heavy? This is the smallest size..? Such a Cute poochie pouchie


It is the smallest (18), and it’s not heavy at all. One of the things I love about it is that it’s lined in a marvelous leather too - I think it’s Swift, but I’m not sure. 


momasaurus said:


> This pico is soooo cute! Glad everything cleaned up fine. The colors are awesome. love that BLUE!


Thank you! It’s Thalassa blue. ❤️


dcooney4 said:


> Thank goodness it all came off. Love your fun slgs and your bag.


Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

Just sent out another bag. My closet has got nice open spaces now.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Just sent out another bag. My closet has got nice open spaces now.


Congratulations dc, you are on a roll!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Just sent out another bag. My closet has got nice open spaces now.


Isn't that a great feeling?


----------



## dcooney4

I just wish the things at the consignment shop would move. So I can finally rearrange how everything is stored. Can’t do that while she still has some of my bigger bags.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Isn't that a great feeling?


It is ! It was only a small LV Pochette but it just wasn’t getting worn . Hope she will get more love in her new home.


----------



## Rhl2987

QueenB0923 said:


> Where do you post your stuff for sale? TIA


Some on eBay and Ann’s Fabulous finds but usually just selling to and through my friends.


----------



## Rhl2987

dcooney4 said:


> Just sent out another bag. My closet has got nice open spaces now.


Amazing work!! It feels so good, I'm sure!


----------



## Rhl2987

More bags said:


> Thanks for sharing your thoughtful response and for sharing what you’ve learned along the way. Congratulations on curating a collection you love!


Thank you so much!


essiedub said:


> Both so lovely! That red leather looks so smushy !


Thank you! Yes, it is quite luscious!


essiedub said:


> H gold is just perfect!


I do love it so much! It wasn't on my wishlist but I wanted a K25 and this was what came in. It was fate!

Yesterday's bag was Miss Kelly 25 and today I used mini Lindy again! I'm so happy to be getting a good rotation going. It feels great to be using my bags and appreciating them all.


----------



## essiedub

Rhl2987 said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> Thank you! Yes, it is quite luscious!
> 
> I do love it so much! It wasn't on my wishlist but I wanted a K25 and this was what came in. It was fate!
> 
> Yesterday's bag was Miss Kelly 25 and today I used mini Lindy again! I'm so happy to be getting a good rotation going. It feels great to be using my bags and appreciating them all.



Wow you got the miniLindy (not the 26, right) what do you think? I’ve seen postings of it crossbody and what it can hold.   Come on ..spill it!  We want to see the contents​


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> Thank you! Yes, it is quite luscious!
> 
> I do love it so much! It wasn't on my wishlist but I wanted a K25 and this was what came in. It was fate!
> 
> Yesterday's bag was Miss Kelly 25 and today I used mini Lindy again! I'm so happy to be getting a good rotation going. It feels great to be using my bags and appreciating them all.


Beautiful! I need to rotate more again. We have had so much bad weather I just did not feel like it.


----------



## Rhl2987

essiedub said:


> Wow you got the miniLindy (not the 26, right) what do you think? I’ve seen postings of it crossbody and what it can hold.   Come on ..spill it!  We want to see the contents​


Yes, it’s the mini! I’ll post an official bag spill picture today but I squeezed a mini pochette accessories, my keys, and a mini Bearn wallet inside. Here is a picture of it crossbody on me. 


dcooney4 said:


> Beautiful! I need to rotate more again. We have had so much bad weather I just did not feel like it.


With bad weather I absolutely avoid taking certain bags out, so I just stick to easy wearers. I completely understand. These days I’ll use my Chanel 19 in the snow!


----------



## keodi

Cookiefiend said:


> Carrying my H Picotin today... and we had a small calamity! I spilled ice cream on it - on the twilly, the side of the bag and inside as well (though I didn’t know that until I got home) - quelle horreur! I just got a damp cloth and wiped it - and everything else - off, and all is well! Whew!
> View attachment 4664282
> View attachment 4664283
> View attachment 4664284


Beautiful Picotin, a very special bag, I love picos! I glad you were able to get the ice stains off!


Rhl2987 said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Thank you! I am quite fickle. I love something one day and can be lukewarm on it the next! It makes it difficult to buy bags that I will keep forever. I try to buy colors that I find to be the most beautiful or, at least, very wearable. If I find that I'm loving something less than I used to, I will try to use it a few times to be sure. Then, I will either sell it or give it to my Mom. Color, size, and style are things that affect the decision. For example, a Kelly retourne 28 in a light color seemed incredible when I bought it a few years ago. Then it felt too big for a lighter color and I also fell out of love with the color itself. Leather can also affect that decision. I have had two H tadelakt (smooth leather) bags that I've sold. I love Tadelakt but fell out of love with it in those colors. *I've found that I can actually part with most of my bags but it's gotten harder now, which is good! It means that I feel a special connection with almost every piece in my collection.*


I felt that way about my other bags, until I started my Hermes journey


Rhl2987 said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> Thank you! Yes, it is quite luscious!
> 
> I do love it so much! It wasn't on my wishlist but I wanted a K25 and this was what came in. It was fate!
> 
> Yesterday's bag was Miss Kelly 25 and today I used mini Lindy again! I'm so happy to be getting a good rotation going. It feels great to be using my bags and appreciating them all.


I love the mini lindy! i'm curious to see what it fits!


essiedub said:


> Wow you got the miniLindy (not the 26, right) what do you think? I’ve seen postings of it crossbody and what it can hold.   *Come on ..spill it!  We want to see the contents*​


Same!


Rhl2987 said:


> Yes, it’s the mini! I’ll post an official bag spill picture today but I squeezed a mini pochette accessories, my keys, and a mini Bearn wallet inside. Here is a picture of it crossbody on me.
> 
> With bad weather I absolutely avoid taking certain bags out, so I just stick to easy wearers. I completely understand. These days I’ll use my Chanel 19 in the snow!


You look fantastic!


----------



## essiedub

Rhl2987 said:


> Yes, it’s the mini! I’ll post an official bag spill picture today but I squeezed a mini pochette accessories, my keys, and a mini Bearn wallet inside. Here is a picture of it crossbody on me.
> 
> With bad weather I absolutely avoid taking certain bags out, so I just stick to easy wearers. I completely understand. These days I’ll use my Chanel 19 in the snow!


I like your entire outfit! Love how the strap is hiding in the Three Graces.  The mini Lindy is skinnier or maybe it’s in its “stretched out” form. It really is great as a crossbody! Can’t wait for the bag spill! Speaking of skinny...didn’t you just have a baby? You look great!

Happy Valentine’s Day everyone! A red or pink bag is appropriate!


----------



## Rhl2987

keodi said:


> Beautiful Picotin, a very special bag, I love picos! I glad you were able to get the ice stains off!
> 
> I felt that way about my other bags, until I started my Hermes journey
> 
> I love the mini lindy! i'm curious to see what it fits!
> 
> Same!
> 
> You look fantastic!


Thank you! Picture coming soon! Just spending Valentine’s Day morning getting ready for a few errands!


essiedub said:


> I like your entire outfit! Love how the strap is hiding in the Three Graces.  The mini Lindy is skinnier or maybe it’s in its “stretched out” form. It really is great as a crossbody! Can’t wait for the bag spill! Speaking of skinny...didn’t you just have a baby? You look great!
> 
> Happy Valentine’s Day everyone! A red or pink bag is appropriate!


Here is a picture of it in store. Not as stretched out as it looks in the edge of the picture, but it is a little narrow and tall now that I think about it!

Thank you! She’s almost 10 months old. I gained almost 60 pounds with the pregnancy and have slowly, slowly been losing it. I think intermittent fasting is going to get me back to where I started but I still have about 10 pounds to go. Feeling more like myself though!


----------



## Rhl2987

Here is the bag spill! It fits my phone and keys too!


----------



## essiedub

Rhl2987 said:


> Here is the bag spill! It fits my phone and keys too!


I think this is just right for running around! Let the DH carry the baby bag
P.s. I think the exterior pocket is quite useful..pickpockets be darned.
P.p.s. Congrats on losing 50 of the 60 baby lbs! Intermittent fasting..the 16/8?


----------



## essiedub

Ugh I want this...for no reason other than it is so adorable.  Should stay away from resale sites


----------



## dcooney4

Today’s bag is the only one I have that has a bit of red on it. Happy Valentines Day everyone!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Today’s bag is the only one I have that has a bit of red on it. Happy Valentines Day everyone!


Great design on the bag.

 Happy Valentine's Day, everyone!


----------



## keodi

Rhl2987 said:


> Here is the bag spill! It fits my phone and keys too!


She looks fantastic!


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> Today’s bag is the only one I have that has a bit of red on it. Happy Valentines Day everyone!


Very cute! 
❤️ Happy Valentine’s Day! ❤️


----------



## Katinahat

Happy Valentines Day! 

I’ve been stalking various websites just looking! I then popped into LV yesterday just looking too. I was just thinking what I might get later in the year. 

Was very tempted by the Neverfull with a red or pink lining. It’s really not my usual style as an open tote or in canvas but I was thinking it’s so different that it’s good. It the end it was no problem to walk away despite a lovely SA and shopping experience in store. Perhaps that confirms it isn’t me after all. 

Then I noticed the Mulberry Bayswater Tote which is similar to the Neverfull but in gorgeous leather. There is a lovely blue one in the sale. Very tempted especially as Mr K says to go for it for Valentines. I think it would get a lot of wears for work or casual. 

It’s not shopping my own collection and it’s only February so I’m pausing to think about it.


----------



## essiedub

Katinahat said:


> Happy Valentines Day!
> 
> I’ve been stalking various websites just looking! I then popped into LV yesterday just looking too. I was just thinking what I might get later in the year.
> 
> Was very tempted by the Neverfull with a red or pink lining. It’s really not my usual style as an open tote or in canvas but I was thinking it’s so different that it’s good. It the end it was no problem to walk away despite a lovely SA and shopping experience in store. Perhaps that confirms it isn’t me after all.
> 
> Then I noticed the Mulberry Bayswater Tote which is similar to the Neverfull but in gorgeous leather. There is a lovely blue one in the sale. Very tempted especially as Mr K says to go for it for Valentines. I think it would get a lot of wears for work or casual.
> 
> It’s not shopping my own collection and it’s only February so I’m pausing to think about it.



Good for you on the “pause!”
Well I’m a neverfull fan..if you are a tote person, it is awesome.
I’ve always wanted the Bayswater...did you take a photo?


----------



## essiedub

dcooney4 said:


> Today’s bag is the only one I have that has a bit of red on it. Happy Valentines Day everyone!



You need red in your life? I’m not a good influence..just sayin’


----------



## Katinahat

essiedub said:


> Good for you on the “pause!”
> Well I’m a neverfull fan..if you are a tote person, it is awesome.
> I’ve always wanted the Bayswater...did you take a photo?



Lots of people love the Neverfull. It was light and I liked the shape, especially the ability to pull in the sides. I think I’m just not a big pattern person so I couldn’t quite get my head around it. 

The Mulberry shop didn’t have the colour I like in stock so I’ve only seen it online. I did look at other colours which were full price so I know I like the style. 




I’m very tempted as I don’t have any open totes like this that could be work and casual. Just wondering how many bags I really can have in my collection before it becomes excessive. Still pausing for now...


----------



## Rhl2987

essiedub said:


> I think this is just right for running around! Let the DH carry the baby bag
> P.s. I think the exterior pocket is quite useful..pickpockets be darned.
> P.p.s. Congrats on losing 50 of the 60 baby lbs! Intermittent fasting..the 16/8?


I haven’t used the exterior pockets yet other than for parking passes, but they have been very useful for that purpose. Thank you and yes! I eat from 9:30a-5:30p, which I would say is quite normal hours. I am a big eater and wake up early so usually I’m eating from 6a-7:30p or so. It’s been great so far! And I eat little bits of food outside the timeframe as needed, since I’m still breastfeeding. I mostly let my body tell me what it needs. 


dcooney4 said:


> Today’s bag is the only one I have that has a bit of red on it. Happy Valentines Day everyone!


I love that beautiful watercolor-esque flower!


keodi said:


> She looks fantastic!


Thank you!!


Katinahat said:


> Happy Valentines Day!
> 
> I’ve been stalking various websites just looking! I then popped into LV yesterday just looking too. I was just thinking what I might get later in the year.
> 
> Was very tempted by the Neverfull with a red or pink lining. It’s really not my usual style as an open tote or in canvas but I was thinking it’s so different that it’s good. It the end it was no problem to walk away despite a lovely SA and shopping experience in store. Perhaps that confirms it isn’t me after all.
> 
> Then I noticed the Mulberry Bayswater Tote which is similar to the Neverfull but in gorgeous leather. There is a lovely blue one in the sale. Very tempted especially as Mr K says to go for it for Valentines. I think it would get a lot of wears for work or casual.
> 
> It’s not shopping my own collection and it’s only February so I’m pausing to think about it.


Good for you for taking a pause!! I was eyeing the Onthego MM but took a pause and now I don’t think I’ll get it. I do think these are usable and useful bags though!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

cowgirlsboots said:


> Finally the time has come. We´ll be off to Paris for a short visit tomorrow. I´ve changed into my Tom Ford for YSL bag from about 2001.
> It´s big and I certainly filled it up...
> The strap can be adjusted from shoulder bag length (as shown in the picture) to hand handle length and I will be using a simple black wide nylon strap on it to carry it crossbody for the actual travelling.
> View attachment 4659861



Back from Paris...  the lovely time already feels like a dream. My bag survived the trip quite well, but of course got its first scratches and signs of wear. And it proved to be heavy...sigh!
I simply tend to carry around too much. 

A bag spill might be called for, but my mess won´t be as cute as the lovely luxury items you all are showing. Will do it tomorrow and then decide whether I´m ashamed or not...


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> I haven’t used the exterior pockets yet other than for parking passes, but they have been very useful for that purpose. Thank you and yes! I eat from 9:30a-5:30p, which I would say is quite normal hours. I am a big eater and wake up early so usually I’m eating from 6a-7:30p or so. It’s been great so far! And I eat little bits of food outside the timeframe as needed, since I’m still breastfeeding. I mostly let my body tell me what it needs.
> 
> I love that beautiful watercolor-esque flower!
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> Good for you for taking a pause!! I was eyeing the Onthego MM but took a pause and now I don’t think I’ll get it. I do think these are usable and useful bags though!


Thanks!


----------



## keodi

cowgirlsboots said:


> Back from Paris...  the lovely time already feels like a dream. My bag survived the trip quite well, but of course got its first scratches and signs of wear. And it proved to be heavy...sigh!
> I simply tend to carry around too much.
> 
> *A bag spill might be called for, but my mess won´t be as cute as the lovely luxury items you all are showing*. Will do it tomorrow and then decide whether I´m ashamed or not...


I would love to see!


----------



## Cookiefiend

For @ElainePG  - this is the Coach Saddle bag. It’s a little on the small side, I have to play a bit of Tetris to get everything in there. 
Carrying it to dinner tonight! 




the back pocket is just big enough for my phone.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> For @ElainePG  - this is the Coach Saddle bag. It’s a little on the small side, I have to play a bit of Tetris to get everything in there.
> Carrying it to dinner tonight!
> View attachment 4665905
> 
> View attachment 4665906
> 
> the back pocket is just big enough for my phone.
> View attachment 4665907


Thank you for the photos, @Cookiefiend 

Very cute bag! Perfect for a dinner-date.

I'm finding that I don't like playing Tetris with my small(e)r bags. I think I used to be more patient when I was first enamored of bags… if I had to fiddle a bit to get everything in, it was just part of the fun. That's why I've either sold or donated a BUNCH of mini bags in the past few years. Now I'm down to just four, not counting my clutch bags, and when I use any of those four, I make sure to switch into a teensy wallet or just a card case. And of course it helps if Mr. PG is driving, and also carries the house keys!


----------



## essiedub

Katinahat said:


> Lots of people love the Neverfull. It was light and I liked the shape, especially the ability to pull in the sides. I think I’m just not a big pattern person so I couldn’t quite get my head around it.
> 
> The Mulberry shop didn’t have the colour I like in stock so I’ve only seen it online. I did look at other colours which were full price so I know I like the style.
> 
> View attachment 4665690
> 
> 
> I’m very tempted as I don’t have any open totes like this that could be work and casual. Just wondering how many bags I really can have in my collection before it becomes excessive. Still pausing for now...


Oh this is a different look than the bayswater flap model from way back when.  I like this..very much. It’s on sale, you say?


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Today’s bag is the only one I have that has a bit of red on it. Happy Valentines Day everyone!


I like the look of this bag!!


Katinahat said:


> Happy Valentines Day!
> 
> I’ve been stalking various websites just looking! I then popped into LV yesterday just looking too. I was just thinking what I might get later in the year.
> 
> Was very tempted by the Neverfull with a red or pink lining. It’s really not my usual style as an open tote or in canvas but I was thinking it’s so different that it’s good. It the end it was no problem to walk away despite a lovely SA and shopping experience in store. Perhaps that confirms it isn’t me after all.
> 
> Then I noticed the Mulberry Bayswater Tote which is similar to the Neverfull but in gorgeous leather. There is a lovely blue one in the sale. Very tempted especially as Mr K says to go for it for Valentines. I think it would get a lot of wears for work or casual.
> 
> It’s not shopping my own collection and it’s only February so I’m pausing to think about it.


Wow, I envy your resolve!! I’ve been tempted by that Mulberry tote as well, but I know that I won’t use it a lot so I’m able to hold back.  But if there’s a sale on it, I might not be able to.  I know this is contrary to some discussions here on the thread (that if you won’t buy it full price then maybe you don’t really like it enough).  But you know me, I’m a sucker for sales just because I have limited access to “good”-priced bags.


----------



## msd_bags

Speaking of bag tetris and Mulberry, I’m glad that my new Mulberry Brockwell does not need a lot of bag tetris for my weekend stuff to fit.  I did a bag spill on my reveal thread and I will share 2 pics here.  The second pic is with everything inside.  My iPhone 8 Plus fits in yhe back pocket!  (I’m able to show 2 phones in the photo because I have my new phone from my plan renewal.)


----------



## Katinahat

essiedub said:


> Oh this is a different look than the bayswater flap model from way back when.  I like this..very much. It’s on sale, you say?


Yes it is. I have a heritage Bayswater already. That’s the one I think you are remembering. It a gorgeous bag and the one that started my love with the brand. It’s the newer style tote that’s caught my eye as it is a totally different style and much lighter. The original Bayswater holds loads and I still use it a lot but only for work. I think the tote would be really versatile. 

I’ve included some images. Both the blue Bayswater styles are in the sale. The tote is a lower price and actually bigger than the original. The grey is my own bag.


----------



## Katinahat

msd_bags said:


> I like the look of this bag!!
> 
> Wow, I envy your resolve!! I’ve been tempted by that Mulberry tote as well, but I know that I won’t use it a lot so I’m able to hold back.  But if there’s a sale on it, I might not be able to.  I know this is contrary to some discussions here on the thread (that if you won’t buy it full price then maybe you don’t really like it enough).  But you know me, I’m a sucker for sales just because I have limited access to “good”-priced bags.



I’m a sucker for a sale too. It’s just more accessible and lowers the price per wear which I now always consider. Most of my bags are either sale items or airport gifts for DH. it’s probably a good thing I don’t live anywhere near an outlet! 

My resolve is fast running out. I’ve obviously been looking at it online a lot as DH just leaned over and said he’d get it if I really want it.


----------



## Rhl2987

Cookiefiend said:


> For @ElainePG  - this is the Coach Saddle bag. It’s a little on the small side, I have to play a bit of Tetris to get everything in there.
> Carrying it to dinner tonight!
> View attachment 4665905
> 
> View attachment 4665906
> 
> the back pocket is just big enough for my phone.
> View attachment 4665907


I absolutely love this bag! So cute!


----------



## Rhl2987

Katinahat said:


> I’m a sucker for a sale too. It’s just more accessible and lowers the price per wear which I now always consider. Most of my bags are either sale items or airport gifts for DH. it’s probably a good thing I don’t live anywhere near an outlet!
> 
> My resolve is fast running out. I’ve obviously been looking at it online a lot as DH just leaned over and said he’d get it if I really want it.


So sweet of DH. It looks so usable.


----------



## Rhl2987

msd_bags said:


> Speaking of bag tetris and Mulberry, I’m glad that my new Mulberry Brockwell does not need a lot of bag tetris for my weekend stuff to fit.  I did a bag spill on my reveal thread and I will share 2 pics here.  The second pic is with everything inside.  My iPhone 8 Plus fits in yhe back pocket!  (I’m able to show 2 phones in the photo because I have my new phone from my plan renewal.)
> View attachment 4666116
> View attachment 4666117


Wow. You can fit so much in there and the bag doesn’t even look bulky at all!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## msd_bags

Katinahat said:


> I’m a sucker for a sale too. It’s just more accessible and lowers the price per wear which I now always consider. Most of my bags are either sale items or airport gifts for DH. it’s probably a good thing I don’t live anywhere near an outlet!
> 
> My resolve is fast running out. I’ve obviously been looking at it online a lot as DH just leaned over and said he’d get it if I really want it.


I don’t know what to say - in the spirit of this thread I should not enable!  But I know I feel differently! Haha, I’m no help, sorry.


----------



## Rhl2987

Used this bag yesterday! I believe it’s a matte croc bag in the color Miel. It’s the larger size at 23 cm. I picked this up in an auction and I enjoy how neutral it is.


----------



## msd_bags

Rhl2987 said:


> Used this bag yesterday! I believe it’s a matte croc bag in the color Miel. It’s the larger size at 23 cm. I picked this up in an auction and I enjoy how neutral it is.


This is beautiful!!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I like the look of this bag!!
> 
> Wow, I envy your resolve!! I’ve been tempted by that Mulberry tote as well, but I know that I won’t use it a lot so I’m able to hold back.  But if there’s a sale on it, I might not be able to.  I know this is contrary to some discussions here on the thread (that if you won’t buy it full price then maybe you don’t really like it enough).  But you know me, I’m a sucker for sales just because I have limited access to “good”-priced bags.


Thanks! It is an Italian bag by Roberta Pieri


msd_bags said:


> I like the look of this bag!!
> 
> Wow, I envy your resolve!! I’ve been tempted by that Mulberry tote as well, but I know that I won’t use it a lot so I’m able to hold back.  But if there’s a sale on it, I might not be able to.  I know this is contrary to some discussions here on the thread (that if you won’t buy it full price then maybe you don’t really like it enough).  But you know me, I’m a sucker for sales just because I have limited access to “good”-priced bags.


Thanks! It is an Italian bag made by Roberta Pieri and it has slip pockets and a zip pocket inside. Just beautifully made.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Speaking of bag tetris and Mulberry, I’m glad that my new Mulberry Brockwell does not need a lot of bag tetris for my weekend stuff to fit.  I did a bag spill on my reveal thread and I will share 2 pics here.  The second pic is with everything inside.  My iPhone 8 Plus fits in yhe back pocket!  (I’m able to show 2 phones in the photo because I have my new phone from my plan renewal.)
> View attachment 4666116
> View attachment 4666117


I love this. It is so my cup of tea. Hard to believe all that fits inside.


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> Used this bag yesterday! I believe it’s a matte croc bag in the color Miel. It’s the larger size at 23 cm. I picked this up in an auction and I enjoy how neutral it is.


Lovely!


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Yes it is. I have a heritage Bayswater already. That’s the one I think you are remembering. It a gorgeous bag and the one that started my love with the brand. It’s the newer style tote that’s caught my eye as it is a totally different style and much lighter. The original Bayswater holds loads and I still use it a lot but only for work. I think the tote would be really versatile.
> 
> I’ve included some images. Both the blue Bayswater styles are in the sale. The tote is a lower price and actually bigger than the original. The grey is my own bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4666147
> View attachment 4666148
> View attachment 4666149


I love Mulberry . That tote is stunning. I keep looking at it myself.


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> Thank you! Yes, it is quite luscious!
> 
> I do love it so much! It wasn't on my wishlist but I wanted a K25 and this was what came in. It was fate!
> 
> Yesterday's bag was Miss Kelly 25 and today I used mini Lindy again! I'm so happy to be getting a good rotation going. It feels great to be using my bags and appreciating them all.


How are you liking the mini lindy?


----------



## essiedub

msd_bags said:


> Speaking of bag tetris and Mulberry, I’m glad that my new Mulberry Brockwell does not need a lot of bag tetris for my weekend stuff to fit.  I did a bag spill on my reveal thread and I will share 2 pics here.  The second pic is with everything inside.  My iPhone 8 Plus fits in yhe back pocket!  (I’m able to show 2 phones in the photo because I have my new phone from my plan renewal.)
> View attachment 4666116
> View attachment 4666117


Love this sweet lil bag *mad _bags!* Looks like a perfect size. the chain strap and belt/ring are great details. Haven’t looked at Mulberry new lines in a long while..very intriguing.


----------



## essiedub

Katinahat said:


> Yes it is. I have a heritage Bayswater already. That’s the one I think you are remembering. It a gorgeous bag and the one that started my love with the brand. It’s the newer style tote that’s caught my eye as it is a totally different style and much lighter. The original Bayswater holds loads and I still use it a lot but only for work. I think the tote would be really versatile.
> 
> I’ve included some images. Both the blue Bayswater styles are in the sale. The tote is a lower price and actually bigger than the original. The grey is my own bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4666147
> View attachment 4666148
> View attachment 4666149


Ah yes ..always loved the Heritage. Now really interested in the tote do.not.need. Do. Not. Need. 
(How much is it on sale?)


----------



## essiedub

Rhl2987 said:


> Used this bag yesterday! I believe it’s a matte croc bag in the color Miel. It’s the larger size at 23 cm. I picked this up in an auction and I enjoy how neutral it is.


Just Beautiful  you just have to post a modeling shot if this baby!


----------



## Rhl2987

msd_bags said:


> This is beautiful!!


Thank you!


dcooney4 said:


> Lovely!


Thank you dear!


lynne_ross said:


> How are you liking the mini lindy?


I like it a lot. It’s Clemence, so quite soft, and even in a tiny bag it’s slouching a little bit. I don’t love my bags to slouch, so I’m getting used to that. I love where it falls crossbody and feel it would be too long if I were shorter. The size is perfect as I don’t need to carry much. My sister is not into Hermes or handbags at all and said she wants this bag! So we’re working on it for her, and I would love to have a dark green one someday. 


essiedub said:


> Just Beautiful  you just have to post a modeling shot if this baby!


Thank you! I will do that!!


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you dear!
> 
> I like it a lot. It’s Clemence, so quite soft, and even in a tiny bag it’s slouching a little bit. I don’t love my bags to slouch, so I’m getting used to that. I love where it falls crossbody and feel it would be too long if I were shorter. The size is perfect as I don’t need to carry much. My sister is not into Hermes or handbags at all and said she wants this bag! So we’re working on it for her, and I would love to have a dark green one someday.
> 
> Thank you! I will do that!!


Good to hear you love it! I worry the strap is too long for me and might consider a size 26 instead. But the mini is so cute.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

keodi said:


> I would love to see!


I´m still discussing it with myself...  

Had a sharp reminder of my own resulution:


cowgirlsboots said:


> So to resolution number two: don´t forget who you are, girl! Get what you personally love, what excites you and fills your heart with joy!


this morning. I was about to take the photos of my bag spill when I saw my beloved wallet had some stains. I started rubbing them without thinking and guess I made a mess and halfway ruined it...  now I´m waiting for it to dry and find out what I can do. Things like that happen when I forget who I am and start being ashamed of my things not being premier designer, but household brand.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Red bag week...

...no, I haven´t worn any of them and won´t have a chance to do so in the near future as the only place I´ll be going before the end of the red bag week will be the supermarket, but here´s some time travel: 



red bags from the 50ies



the 60ies



the 70ies




and the 80ies


----------



## Rhl2987

cowgirlsboots said:


> Red bag week...
> 
> ...no, I haven´t worn any of them and won´t have a chance to do so in the near future as the only place I´ll be going before the end of the red bag week will be the supermarket, but here´s some time travel:
> 
> View attachment 4666242
> 
> red bags from the 50ies
> View attachment 4666243
> 
> 
> the 60ies
> View attachment 4666244
> 
> 
> the 70ies
> View attachment 4666245
> View attachment 4666246
> 
> 
> and the 80ies
> View attachment 4666247


What an incredible collection of red bags!!


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> Good to hear you love it! I worry the strap is too long for me and might consider a size 26 instead. But the mini is so cute.


I was thinking about this the other day, but I wonder if the strap can be shortened on the mini. They can shorten other straps if you send them in. I will inquire. I like the 26 as well but I try to avoid bags that can only be worn over the shoulder. That was my only reason for not getting one before the mini came out. I love the shape of the Lindy!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

And some more from my vintage collection: 

maroon 40ies patent handbag



and a burgundy German Esquire 70ies bag




there might be more, but please don´t make me do the house search!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Red bag week...
> 
> ...no, I haven´t worn any of them and won´t have a chance to do so in the near future as the only place I´ll be going before the end of the red bag week will be the supermarket, but here´s some time travel:
> 
> View attachment 4666242
> 
> red bags from the 50ies
> View attachment 4666243
> 
> 
> the 60ies
> View attachment 4666244
> 
> 
> the 70ies
> View attachment 4666245
> View attachment 4666246
> 
> 
> and the 80ies
> View attachment 4666247


Fabulous!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Finally my red designer bags: 

John Galliano for Dior Gaucho bag, 2006



and -though not entirely red, but with very red vibes- John Galliano for Dior Trailer Trash bag, 2001


----------



## dcooney4

Sentimental bag number 2 is LV papillon 30 with its baby. I went to a tpf meet up long ago and the wonderful ladies I met helped me pick it out. It was inspected from top to bottom by everyone . We had a lovely luncheon together. I still chat with a few now. Love this bag and  she is still a beauty. Just took this new shot.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m still discussing it with myself...
> 
> Had a sharp reminder of my own resulution:
> 
> this morning. I was about to take the photos of my bag spill when I saw my beloved wallet had some stains. I started rubbing them without thinking and guess I made a mess and halfway ruined it...  now I´m waiting for it to dry and find out what I can do. Things like that happen when I forget who I am and start being ashamed of my things not being premier designer, but household brand.



Ok, I bit the bullet... here´s my bag spill 



- my boy´s kindle fire
- large power bank as the tablet better never runs out of power
-my ugly nylon pouch that holds more than I´d be comfortable with to show
-nylon shopping bag
- cigarette case
-charging cable (that has escaped the pouch)
-my phone
-my wallet
-my glasses and sunglasses

What´s missing are the camera I took the photo with, a huge pile of tissues, some plastic spoons and some sachets of Mc Donald´s ketchup... oops re the latter.

From the depths of the pouch here´s my Pelikan ball pen:


----------



## Katinahat

Lots of very nice red bags today ladies!

Tessie Hobo best I can do in Oxblood.


----------



## Katinahat

essiedub said:


> Ah yes ..always loved the Heritage. Now really interested in the tote do.not.need. Do. Not. Need.
> (How much is it on sale?)



On no! Now I’m enabling you too. It’s got 30% or more off in UK sale. Three colours at slightly different prices from about £450 to £489. It is lovely but not practical for this weekend - it’s blowing a gale and pouring with rain.!


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> Red bag week...
> 
> ...no, I haven´t worn any of them and won´t have a chance to do so in the near future as the only place I´ll be going before the end of the red bag week will be the supermarket, but here´s some time travel:
> 
> View attachment 4666242
> 
> red bags from the 50ies
> View attachment 4666243
> 
> 
> the 60ies
> View attachment 4666244
> 
> 
> the 70ies
> View attachment 4666245
> View attachment 4666246
> 
> 
> and the 80ies
> View attachment 4666247


Your vintage bags (especially from the 50s & 60s) are incredible!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Sentimental bag number 2 is LV papillon 30 with its baby. I went to a tpf meet up long ago and the wonderful ladies I met helped me pick it out. It was inspected from top to bottom by everyone . We had a lovely luncheon together. I still chat with a few now. Love this bag and  she is still a beauty. Just took this new shot.


The Papillon style is a classic. Am I correct that it isn't made any more?
 "Baby Papillon" is adorable! What do you carry in it?


----------



## ElainePG

I have very few SLGs, but I just noticed the other day that all but one of them are either pink or red. 

From the top, going clockwise:
- Celine triple pouch
- BV french flap mini wallet
- Balenciaga pouch
- Ferragamo card case
- Mulberry mini wallet


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Lots of very nice red bags today ladies!
> 
> Tessie Hobo best I can do in Oxblood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4666370


I love  Oxblood. Gorgeous!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> The Papillon style is a classic. Am I correct that it isn't made any more?
> "Baby Papillon" is adorable! What do you carry in it?


I don’t know if is is made anymore. You are probably correct. The poor baby usually gets stuck home. I did use it once to go to dinner but that is it. The papillon is such and easy bag to carry and the red leather interior is beautiful.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I have very few SLGs, but I just noticed the other day that all but one of them are either pink or red.
> 
> From the top, going clockwise:
> - Celine triple pouch
> - BV french flap mini wallet
> - Balenciaga pouch
> - Ferragamo card case
> - Mulberry mini wallet
> View attachment 4666547


These are so pretty and fun. I think perhaps this maybe be a way for me to have something red .


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> I have very few SLGs, but I just noticed the other day that all but one of them are either pink or red.
> 
> From the top, going clockwise:
> - Celine triple pouch
> - BV french flap mini wallet
> - Balenciaga pouch
> - Ferragamo card case
> - Mulberry mini wallet
> View attachment 4666547



Doesn´t a wallet have to be red? Mine at least just has to!


----------



## essiedub

cowgirlsboots said:


> And some more from my vintage collection:
> 
> maroon 40ies patent handbag
> View attachment 4666250
> 
> 
> and a burgundy German Esquire 70ies bag
> View attachment 4666248
> View attachment 4666249
> 
> 
> there might be more, but please don´t make me do the house search!


I really like that German Esquire bag. Tell us more about it?


----------



## essiedub

cowgirlsboots said:


> Ok, I bit the bullet... here´s my bag spill
> View attachment 4666277
> 
> 
> - my boy´s kindle fire
> - large power bank as the tablet better never runs out of power
> -my ugly nylon pouch that holds more than I´d be comfortable with to show
> -nylon shopping bag
> - cigarette case
> -charging cable (that has escaped the pouch)
> -my phone
> -my wallet
> -my glasses and sunglasses
> 
> What´s missing are the camera I took the photo with, a huge pile of tissues, some plastic spoons and some sachets of Mc Donald´s ketchup... oops re the latter.
> 
> From the depths of the pouch here´s my Pelikan ball pen:
> View attachment 4666278


Is the cigarette case the bronzy silver box? it’s cool! Love the pelikan! What color ink are you?


----------



## essiedub

Katinahat said:


> Lots of very nice red bags today ladies!
> 
> Tessie Hobo best I can do in Oxblood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4666370


Ooh smooshie leather! So luxe!


----------



## essiedub

ElainePG said:


> I have very few SLGs, but I just noticed the other day that all but one of them are either pink or red.
> 
> From the top, going clockwise:
> - Celine triple pouch
> - BV french flap mini wallet
> - Balenciaga pouch
> - Ferragamo card case
> - Mulberry mini wallet
> View attachment 4666547


Luscious! Isn’t it a joy to see those colors?! Ive never had a BV...looks so tactile and a bet it has a super soft hand.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

essiedub said:


> I really like that German Esquire bag. Tell us more about it?


Thank-you! Esquire is a traditional German maker of leathergoods. The company was founded in 1951 and is still in the market- I am sure the goods aren´t produced in Germany anymore, though, but they are still nice quality. 
http://esquire-lederwaren.de/de/ueber-uns/   This is their website.
My bag- as usual- came to me via ebay. It´s a nice to use bag in a good size and great quality. I adore the fastener as that the hardware is silver. Most burgundy bags (you´ll find lots of them in vintage Aigner for example) have gold hardware.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

essiedub said:


> Is the cigarette case the bronzy silver box? it’s cool! Love the pelikan! What color ink are you?


Yes, the silver box is my cigarette case. The metal rubbed into the bronzy shade over the years. It´s just a cheap little thing, but has been with me for about 30 years. The Pelikan ballpen was a present from my aunt- maybe 25 years ago... oops, I´m getting old!  I have the matching fountain pen, too (too risky to have it in my bags every day, though). I´m black ink.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Today I´d like to show a sentimental bag that isn´t mine and will never be...


but it represents the wonderful experience I had at the Dior boutique at the Champs Elisees in Paris.
I was very reluctant to enter the boutique, but my man edged me on. I´m grateful he did. The boutique was stunning! A very nice SA welcomed me and showed me around (though I honestly told her it was my first ever visit to a Dior store and I was only looking) explaining all the bag models to me. 
Then she took me to the Art Bag display and was amazed I knew all the bags and had watched all the videos about their making and the artists who designed them. She handed me the Kohei Nawa bag to try on in front of the mirror. 
You can´t imagine how much I enjoyed it!


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Sentimental bag number 2 is LV papillon 30 with its baby. I went to a tpf meet up long ago and the wonderful ladies I met helped me pick it out. It was inspected from top to bottom by everyone . We had a lovely luncheon together. I still chat with a few now. Love this bag and  she is still a beauty. Just took this new shot.


Lovely bag with a lovely story!


----------



## essiedub

Switched into the H Plume in Rouge H for the long weekend and comprehensive SLG change for the week. Going (sorta) with the Cal Blue and Gold theme...
- Prada wallet ..the absolute best ever! (Ask me why)
- Karo holding makeup etc
- Calvi biz card holder (blue saphir?)
- Medium Kirigami holding Blue box mini Agenda for calendar & Yellow Agenda for notebook
- Pencils etc in Piccolo in bleu de Prusse (I think)
- LV keyholder with yellow interior (only one I own..no change)
- Glasses holder
And my phone.

Whew I’m exhausted 
Hmm...kinda blah... to be honest, I like more rainbow but this will have to do for the week!
Have a nice weekend everyone!

P.S. I wish I’d paid more attention to my H color names when acquired..


----------



## Rhl2987

essiedub said:


> View attachment 4666766
> 
> Switched into the H Plume in Rouge H for the long weekend and comprehensive SLG change for the week. Going (sorta) with the Cal Blue and Gold theme...
> - Prada wallet ..the absolute best ever! (Ask me why)
> - Karo holding makeup etc
> - Calvi biz card holder (blue saphir?)
> - Medium Kirigami holding Blue box mini Agenda for calendar & Yellow Agenda for notebook
> - Pencils etc in Piccolo in bleu de Prusse (I think)
> - LV keyholder with yellow interior (only one I own..no change)
> - Glasses holder
> And my phone.
> 
> Whew I’m exhausted
> Hmm...kinda blah... to be honest, I like more rainbow but this will have to do for the week!
> Have a nice weekend everyone!
> 
> P.S. I wish I’d paid more attention to my H color names when acquired..


Love this!! My Mom has that Prada wallet and I’d love to hear what you love about it. Also love your Karo!


----------



## essiedub

“Best small wallet ever”..Review

I have always preferred a small wallet. This became imperative when I went through my mini bag phase.  It absolutely had to have these features:
1) bill compartment ..where the bills lay unfolded (eliminates Calvi, however elegant the design)
2) a few card slots
3) separate coin compartment (I was obsessed with this .. and it had to be accessible)
4)  *not be fat *when closed
5) have nice leather

This Prada wallet has it all!



Small size about 3x4 and not thick..1/2” stuffed
As you can see..unfolded bills, 3 card slots with additional space underneath for other cards, and coin compartment that has a button flap (not a zipper) for easy access. 

Why is flap superior to zip compartment? I like to be able to slide out my coins to see what I have..coins slide into the open flap. This can’t  happen with a zipper and you end up dumping your coins all out to see what you have. 

Why this obsession with a coin compartment? I have a few rules in life.
#1 when out and about NEVER wrap jewelry in tissues..ever! You may end up throwing it away. Always empty your coins and put jewelry into the coin compartment. You’re welcome.

I can’t handle folded bills..I just can’t..so many awesome wallets failed that test.
Fat wallets

And it has really soft leather.

So there it is..Best small wallet ever!

I have this wallet in 2 colors..this is Bluette. Love ❤️ LOVE it!  

@*Rhl2987* to your mom

(There was another iteration that I saw and regret not buyingIt had contrast interior leather and stylized cut slots..so awesome. I will post it when I find the photo)


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> I have very few SLGs, but I just noticed the other day that all but one of them are either pink or red.
> 
> From the top, going clockwise:
> - Celine triple pouch
> - BV french flap mini wallet
> - Balenciaga pouch
> - Ferragamo card case
> - Mulberry mini wallet
> View attachment 4666547


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> View attachment 4666781
> View attachment 4666766
> 
> Switched into the H Plume in Rouge H for the long weekend and comprehensive SLG change for the week. Going (sorta) with the Cal Blue and Gold theme...
> - Prada wallet ..the absolute best ever! (Ask me why)
> - Karo holding makeup etc
> - Calvi biz card holder (blue saphir?)
> - Medium Kirigami holding Blue box mini Agenda for calendar & Yellow Agenda for notebook
> - Pencils etc in Piccolo in bleu de Prusse (I think)
> - LV keyholder with yellow interior (only one I own..no change)
> - Glasses holder
> And my phone.
> 
> Whew I’m exhausted
> Hmm...kinda blah... to be honest, I like more rainbow but this will have to do for the week!
> Have a nice weekend everyone!
> 
> P.S. I wish I’d paid more attention to my H color names when acquired..





essiedub said:


> “Best small wallet ever”..Review
> 
> I have always preferred a small wallet. This became imperative when I went through my mini bag phase.  It absolutely had to have these features:
> 1) bill compartment ..where the bills lay unfolded (eliminates Calvi, however elegant the design)
> 2) a few card slots
> 3) separate coin compartment (I was obsessed with this .. and it had to be accessible)
> 4)  *not be fat *when closed
> 5) have nice leather
> 
> This Prada wallet has it all!
> View attachment 4666798
> View attachment 4666799
> 
> Small size about 3x4 and not thick..1/2” stuffed
> As you can see..unfolded bills, 3 card slots with additional space underneath for other cards, and coin compartment that has a button flap (not a zipper) for easy access.
> 
> Why is flap superior to zip compartment? I like to be able to slide out my coins to see what I have..coins slide into the open flap. This can’t  happen with a zipper and you end up dumping your coins all out to see what you have.
> 
> Why this obsession with a coin compartment? I have a few rules in life.
> #1 when out and about NEVER wrap jewelry in tissues..ever! You may end up throwing it away. Always empty your coins and put jewelry into the coin compartment. You’re welcome.
> 
> I can’t handle folded bills..I just can’t..so many awesome wallets failed that test.
> Fat wallets
> 
> And it has really soft leather.
> 
> So there it is..Best small wallet ever!
> 
> I have this wallet in 2 colors..this is Bluette. Love ❤️ LOVE it!
> 
> @*Rhl2987* to your mom
> 
> (There was another iteration that I saw and regret not buyingIt had contrast interior leather and stylized cut slots..so awesome. I will post it when I find the photo)


Gorgeous bag spill and fabulous wallet review! My favourite is your Rouge H Plume 
What size is your Plume? Even though i don’t need another wallet I am seriously compelled to glance at the Prada website after your detailed review and I love bluette! 
Which pen is peeking out of your Kirigami?


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> Lots of people love the Neverfull. It was light and I liked the shape, especially the ability to pull in the sides. I think I’m just not a big pattern person so I couldn’t quite get my head around it.
> 
> The Mulberry shop didn’t have the colour I like in stock so I’ve only seen it online. I did look at other colours which were full price so I know I like the style.
> 
> View attachment 4665690
> 
> 
> I’m very tempted as I don’t have any open totes like this that could be work and casual. Just wondering how many bags I really can have in my collection before it becomes excessive. Still pausing for now...


Pretty colour tote!


----------



## More bags

Rhl2987 said:


> Yes, it’s the mini! I’ll post an official bag spill picture today but I squeezed a mini pochette accessories, my keys, and a mini Bearn wallet inside. Here is a picture of it crossbody on me.
> 
> With bad weather I absolutely avoid taking certain bags out, so I just stick to easy wearers. I completely understand. These days I’ll use my Chanel 19 in the snow!





Rhl2987 said:


> Thank you! Picture coming soon! Just spending Valentine’s Day morning getting ready for a few errands!
> 
> Here is a picture of it in store. Not as stretched out as it looks in the edge of the picture, but it is a little narrow and tall now that I think about it!
> 
> Thank you! She’s almost 10 months old. I gained almost 60 pounds with the pregnancy and have slowly, slowly been losing it. I think intermittent fasting is going to get me back to where I started but I still have about 10 pounds to go. Feeling more like myself though!





Rhl2987 said:


> Here is the bag spill! It fits my phone and keys too!


The mini Lindy looks fantastic on you. Congratulations on the baby weight loss! Your Bearn mini wallet or card holder is a pretty colour, is it Bleu Encre? So pretty.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Today’s bag is the only one I have that has a bit of red on it. Happy Valentines Day everyone!


I like this print dc!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> For @ElainePG  - this is the Coach Saddle bag. It’s a little on the small side, I have to play a bit of Tetris to get everything in there.
> Carrying it to dinner tonight!
> View attachment 4665905
> 
> View attachment 4665906
> 
> the back pocket is just big enough for my phone.
> View attachment 4665907


Cookie, this bag looks pristine! Great looking leather. Perfect going out to dinner bag!


----------



## More bags

msd_bags said:


> Speaking of bag tetris and Mulberry, I’m glad that my new Mulberry Brockwell does not need a lot of bag tetris for my weekend stuff to fit.  I did a bag spill on my reveal thread and I will share 2 pics here.  The second pic is with everything inside.  My iPhone 8 Plus fits in yhe back pocket!  (I’m able to show 2 phones in the photo because I have my new phone from my plan renewal.)
> View attachment 4666116
> View attachment 4666117


Wow, you can fit a ton of things in there, yet it looks like a sleek, slim bag!


----------



## More bags

Rhl2987 said:


> Used this bag yesterday! I believe it’s a matte croc bag in the color Miel. It’s the larger size at 23 cm. I picked this up in an auction and I enjoy how neutral it is.


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Red bag week...
> 
> ...no, I haven´t worn any of them and won´t have a chance to do so in the near future as the only place I´ll be going before the end of the red bag week will be the supermarket, but here´s some time travel:
> 
> View attachment 4666242
> 
> red bags from the 50ies
> View attachment 4666243
> 
> 
> the 60ies
> View attachment 4666244
> 
> 
> the 70ies
> View attachment 4666245
> View attachment 4666246
> 
> 
> and the 80ies
> View attachment 4666247





cowgirlsboots said:


> And some more from my vintage collection:
> 
> maroon 40ies patent handbag
> View attachment 4666250
> 
> 
> and a burgundy German Esquire 70ies bag
> View attachment 4666248
> View attachment 4666249
> 
> 
> there might be more, but please don´t make me do the house search!





cowgirlsboots said:


> Finally my red designer bags:
> 
> John Galliano for Dior Gaucho bag, 2006
> View attachment 4666251
> 
> 
> and -though not entirely red, but with very red vibes- John Galliano for Dior Trailer Trash bag, 2001
> View attachment 4666252


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Sentimental bag number 2 is LV papillon 30 with its baby. I went to a tpf meet up long ago and the wonderful ladies I met helped me pick it out. It was inspected from top to bottom by everyone . We had a lovely luncheon together. I still chat with a few now. Love this bag and  she is still a beauty. Just took this new shot.


Great bag and what a lovely story.


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Ok, I bit the bullet... here´s my bag spill
> View attachment 4666277
> 
> 
> - my boy´s kindle fire
> - large power bank as the tablet better never runs out of power
> -my ugly nylon pouch that holds more than I´d be comfortable with to show
> -nylon shopping bag
> - cigarette case
> -charging cable (that has escaped the pouch)
> -my phone
> -my wallet
> -my glasses and sunglasses
> 
> What´s missing are the camera I took the photo with, a huge pile of tissues, some plastic spoons and some sachets of Mc Donald´s ketchup... oops re the latter.
> 
> From the depths of the pouch here´s my Pelikan ball pen:
> View attachment 4666278


Fantastic bag spill pic, my eye goes right to your wonderful red wallet. I hope it turned out okay. You’re very funny, missing items - tissues, spoons, ketchup  I love it.
Thanks for showing your Pelikan ballpoint pen, it’s pretty.


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> Lots of very nice red bags today ladies!
> 
> Tessie Hobo best I can do in Oxblood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4666370


Lovely oxblood bag, the leather looks amazing.


----------



## Rhl2987

More bags said:


> The mini Lindy looks fantastic on you. Congratulations on the baby weight loss! Your Bearn mini wallet or card holder is a pretty colour, is it Bleu Encre? So pretty.


Thank you!! It is Raisin with gold hardware. I waited and waited for the right color combos. I picked up this one and another in mauve Sylvester this summer. I’ll be honest that I don’t love this one because it’s Epsom. My Bearn compact is Chevre and that is my preferred leather!


----------



## Rhl2987

essiedub said:


> “Best small wallet ever”..Review
> 
> I have always preferred a small wallet. This became imperative when I went through my mini bag phase.  It absolutely had to have these features:
> 1) bill compartment ..where the bills lay unfolded (eliminates Calvi, however elegant the design)
> 2) a few card slots
> 3) separate coin compartment (I was obsessed with this .. and it had to be accessible)
> 4)  *not be fat *when closed
> 5) have nice leather
> 
> This Prada wallet has it all!
> View attachment 4666798
> View attachment 4666799
> 
> Small size about 3x4 and not thick..1/2” stuffed
> As you can see..unfolded bills, 3 card slots with additional space underneath for other cards, and coin compartment that has a button flap (not a zipper) for easy access.
> 
> Why is flap superior to zip compartment? I like to be able to slide out my coins to see what I have..coins slide into the open flap. This can’t  happen with a zipper and you end up dumping your coins all out to see what you have.
> 
> Why this obsession with a coin compartment? I have a few rules in life.
> #1 when out and about NEVER wrap jewelry in tissues..ever! You may end up throwing it away. Always empty your coins and put jewelry into the coin compartment. You’re welcome.
> 
> I can’t handle folded bills..I just can’t..so many awesome wallets failed that test.
> Fat wallets
> 
> And it has really soft leather.
> 
> So there it is..Best small wallet ever!
> 
> I have this wallet in 2 colors..this is Bluette. Love ❤️ LOVE it!
> 
> @*Rhl2987* to your mom
> 
> (There was another iteration that I saw and regret not buyingIt had contrast interior leather and stylized cut slots..so awesome. I will post it when I find the photo)


Love your review dear!! Are you one who will buy several back up’s to have handy for when you will retire this one? I like the snap closure vs a zipper. I find zippers to be cumbersome. My Mom got me a beautiful croc long wallet many years ago and I don’t use it because it’s a full zip, and precious to me. Also, my Mom doesn’t use her Prada wallet! I think it’s one of her many treasures that she keeps unused or barely used, haha. Hers is a beautiful green.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I made my first sale on Poshmark within an hour of posting a few items. If this keeps up, I may end up posting more on there.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> I like this print dc!


Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

SakuraSakura said:


> I made my first sale on Poshmark within an hour of posting a few items. If this keeps up, I may end up posting more on there.


Congrats!


----------



## dcooney4

essiedub said:


> “Best small wallet ever”..Review
> 
> I have always preferred a small wallet. This became imperative when I went through my mini bag phase.  It absolutely had to have these features:
> 1) bill compartment ..where the bills lay unfolded (eliminates Calvi, however elegant the design)
> 2) a few card slots
> 3) separate coin compartment (I was obsessed with this .. and it had to be accessible)
> 4)  *not be fat *when closed
> 5) have nice leather
> 
> This Prada wallet has it all!
> View attachment 4666798
> View attachment 4666799
> 
> Small size about 3x4 and not thick..1/2” stuffed
> As you can see..unfolded bills, 3 card slots with additional space underneath for other cards, and coin compartment that has a button flap (not a zipper) for easy access.
> 
> Why is flap superior to zip compartment? I like to be able to slide out my coins to see what I have..coins slide into the open flap. This can’t  happen with a zipper and you end up dumping your coins all out to see what you have.
> 
> Why this obsession with a coin compartment? I have a few rules in life.
> #1 when out and about NEVER wrap jewelry in tissues..ever! You may end up throwing it away. Always empty your coins and put jewelry into the coin compartment. You’re welcome.
> 
> I can’t handle folded bills..I just can’t..so many awesome wallets failed that test.
> Fat wallets
> 
> And it has really soft leather.
> 
> So there it is..Best small wallet ever!
> 
> I have this wallet in 2 colors..this is Bluette. Love ❤️ LOVE it!
> 
> @*Rhl2987* to your mom
> 
> (There was another iteration that I saw and regret not buyingIt had contrast interior leather and stylized cut slots..so awesome. I will post it when I find the photo)


Wonderful bag and spill! I really like your review. I always though no zipper that the coins would fall out of the sides. Glad to hear I am wrong . Great review!


----------



## Rhl2987

SakuraSakura said:


> I made my first sale on Poshmark within an hour of posting a few items. If this keeps up, I may end up posting more on there.


That is awesome! I’ve never tried Poshmark before.


----------



## essiedub

Rhl2987 said:


> Love your review dear!! Are you one who will buy several back up’s to have handy for when you will retire this one? I like the snap closure vs a zipper. I find zippers to be cumbersome. My Mom got me a beautiful croc long wallet many years ago and I don’t use it because it’s a full zip, and precious to me. Also, my Mom doesn’t use her Prada wallet! I think it’s one of her many treasures that she keeps unused or barely used, haha. Hers is a beautiful green.


Thanks *Rhl2987*!  No I don’t buy multiples..though I wish I did. I had my first one for years until it got a bit tired looking and then got the blue one after a long search. The small size in this slim configuration was rarely in stock at the time. Now I think it is easier to find smaller wallets because of the mini bag trend.  I suspect that will change as the trend is away from bill slots because cards are the preferred payment method now; coin compartments? Even rarer.

I can just picture your croc wallet ..is it a Bearn whatever it is, Just use it! If not overstuffed, wallets don’t show wear readily and it’s so satisfying to handle them please post it! I’d love to see your mom’s green one too! 
Here’s the beige/pink one that I wish I’d gotten when I saw it at the Prada Holt Renfrew in Vancouver..le sigh..regret not getting it. Even now.


----------



## dcooney4

The one real red I have is the backpack that is sitting at the consignment shop. Then there is my wonderful Mulberry Small Bayswater Satchel in Oxblood. Last is the Coach 1941 crossbody in Oxblood.


----------



## essiedub

More bags said:


> Gorgeous bag spill and fabulous wallet review! My favourite is your Rouge H Plume
> What size is your Plume? Even though i don’t need another wallet I am seriously compelled to glance at the Prada website after your detailed review and I love bluette!
> Which pen is peeking out of your Kirigami?



Thanks *more_bags!* it is the 32. Very roomy. I used her to carry my blanket to stadiums when we were not limited to clear bags. I felt so chic. Now I have to carry a poly-propylene backpack. Just not the same.

Pen is the same Dupont fountain pen. I’m thinking that I can rotate my pens weekly..since I’m actively using them, they won’t dry out. Yes I will do that ..new pen showing up soon

Speaking of wallets...it just dawned on me (duh) during the week since I’m carrying my big tote, I should carry my big wallet so that they can see the light of day.  ok that will be the change up for next week!

Soooo....this has been the most inspiring thread! This year, finally, I’m getting with the program and starting to put all my stuff to use 
(Otherwise, when I kick it, buyers at my estate sale will think I had a store with all this unused stuff)


----------



## essiedub

dcooney4 said:


> The one real red I have is the backpack that is sitting at the consignment shop. Then there is my wonderful Mulberry Small Bayswater Satchel in Oxblood. Last is the Coach 1941 crossbody in Oxblood.


Oh my. That Bayswater! I love that bag!  Are you carrying it this week?


----------



## Cookiefiend

Rhl2987 said:


> Used this bag yesterday! I believe it’s a matte croc bag in the color Miel. It’s the larger size at 23 cm. I picked this up in an auction and I enjoy how neutral it is.


ZOMG - that’s beautiful! 


dcooney4 said:


> Sentimental bag number 2 is LV papillon 30 with its baby. I went to a tpf meet up long ago and the wonderful ladies I met helped me pick it out. It was inspected from top to bottom by everyone . We had a lovely luncheon together. I still chat with a few now. Love this bag and  she is still a beauty. Just took this new shot.


What a great memory and a darling bag! 


ElainePG said:


> I have very few SLGs, but I just noticed the other day that all but one of them are either pink or red.
> 
> From the top, going clockwise:
> - Celine triple pouch
> - BV french flap mini wallet
> - Balenciaga pouch
> - Ferragamo card case
> - Mulberry mini wallet
> View attachment 4666547


Love them all - I love a bright slg.. I really like that Mulberry! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Doesn´t a wallet have to be red? Mine at least just has to!


Hahaha! I agree! 


essiedub said:


> View attachment 4666781
> View attachment 4666766
> 
> Switched into the H Plume in Rouge H for the long weekend and comprehensive SLG change for the week. Going (sorta) with the Cal Blue and Gold theme...
> - Prada wallet ..the absolute best ever! (Ask me why)
> - Karo holding makeup etc
> - Calvi biz card holder (blue saphir?)
> - Medium Kirigami holding Blue box mini Agenda for calendar & Yellow Agenda for notebook
> - Pencils etc in Piccolo in bleu de Prusse (I think)
> - LV keyholder with yellow interior (only one I own..no change)
> - Glasses holder
> And my phone.
> 
> Whew I’m exhausted
> Hmm...kinda blah... to be honest, I like more rainbow but this will have to do for the week!
> Have a nice weekend everyone!
> 
> P.S. I wish I’d paid more attention to my H color names when acquired..


Oh that Plume! ❤️❤️❤️


essiedub said:


> “Best small wallet ever”..Review
> 
> I have always preferred a small wallet. This became imperative when I went through my mini bag phase.  It absolutely had to have these features:
> 1) bill compartment ..where the bills lay unfolded (eliminates Calvi, however elegant the design)
> 2) a few card slots
> 3) separate coin compartment (I was obsessed with this .. and it had to be accessible)
> 4)  *not be fat *when closed
> 5) have nice leather
> 
> This Prada wallet has it all!
> View attachment 4666798
> View attachment 4666799
> 
> Small size about 3x4 and not thick..1/2” stuffed
> As you can see..unfolded bills, 3 card slots with additional space underneath for other cards, and coin compartment that has a button flap (not a zipper) for easy access.
> 
> Why is flap superior to zip compartment? I like to be able to slide out my coins to see what I have..coins slide into the open flap. This can’t  happen with a zipper and you end up dumping your coins all out to see what you have.
> 
> Why this obsession with a coin compartment? I have a few rules in life.
> #1 when out and about NEVER wrap jewelry in tissues..ever! You may end up throwing it away. Always empty your coins and put jewelry into the coin compartment. You’re welcome.
> 
> I can’t handle folded bills..I just can’t..so many awesome wallets failed that test.
> Fat wallets
> 
> And it has really soft leather.
> 
> So there it is..Best small wallet ever!
> 
> I have this wallet in 2 colors..this is Bluette. Love ❤️ LOVE it!
> 
> @*Rhl2987* to your mom
> 
> (There was another iteration that I saw and regret not buyingIt had contrast interior leather and stylized cut slots..so awesome. I will post it when I find the photo)


Great review...though now I’m tempted to check out the Prada site! 
(Don’t need a new wallet, don’t need a new wallet!)


More bags said:


> Cookie, this bag looks pristine! Great looking leather. Perfect going out to dinner bag!


Thank you, and I have to say it’s a real trouper because it got washed (yes - with soap and water, and a scrubby brush) yesterday, but looks perfect this morning! 
(The way I’m going I should just carry my fabric tote!)


dcooney4 said:


> The one real red I have is the backpack that is sitting at the consignment shop. Then there is my wonderful Mulberry Small Bayswater Satchel in Oxblood. Last is the Coach 1941 crossbody in Oxblood.


That Mulberry is gorgeous! 


essiedub said:


> Thanks *more_bags!* it is the 32. Very roomy. I used her to carry my blanket to stadiums when we were not limited to clear bags. I felt so chic. Now I have to carry a poly-propylene backpack. Just not the same.
> 
> Pen is the same Dupont fountain pen. I’m thinking that I can rotate my pens weekly..since I’m actively using them, they won’t dry out. Yes I will do that ..new pen showing up soon
> 
> Speaking of wallets...it just dawned on me (duh) during the week since I’m carrying my big tote, I should carry my big wallet so that they can see the light of day.  ok that will be the change up for next week!
> 
> Soooo....this has been the most inspiring thread! This year, finally, I’m getting with the program and starting to put all my stuff to use
> (Otherwise, when I kick it, buyers at my estate sale will think I had a store with all this unused stuff)


Yay! 
(Or - when you kick it - your family or SO sells it for what you said you paid for it... )


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> Doesn´t a wallet have to be red? Mine at least just has to!


Yes, absolutely!


----------



## ElainePG

essiedub said:


> Luscious! Isn’t it a joy to see those colors?! Ive never had a BV...looks so tactile and a* bet it has a super soft hand*.


It used to, when it was new. After I did the group photo, I realized that the poor thing had gotten a bit dry, so I gave it a spa weekend. Now it's glowing from head to toe… er… front to back!


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> Today I´d like to show a sentimental bag that isn´t mine and will never be...
> View attachment 4666714
> 
> but it represents the wonderful experience I had at the Dior boutique at the Champs Elisees in Paris.
> I was very reluctant to enter the boutique, but my man edged me on. I´m grateful he did. The boutique was stunning! A very nice SA welcomed me and showed me around (though I honestly told her it was my first ever visit to a Dior store and I was only looking) explaining all the bag models to me.
> Then she took me to the Art Bag display and was amazed I knew all the bags and had watched all the videos about their making and the artists who designed them. She handed me the Kohei Nawa bag to try on in front of the mirror.
> You can´t imagine how much I enjoyed it!


What a lovely story!


----------



## ElainePG

essiedub said:


> “Best small wallet ever”..Review
> 
> I have always preferred a small wallet. This became imperative when I went through my mini bag phase.  It absolutely had to have these features:
> 1) bill compartment ..where the bills lay unfolded (eliminates Calvi, however elegant the design)
> 2) a few card slots
> 3) separate coin compartment (I was obsessed with this .. and it had to be accessible)
> 4)  *not be fat *when closed
> 5) have nice leather
> 
> This Prada wallet has it all!
> View attachment 4666798
> View attachment 4666799
> 
> Small size about 3x4 and not thick..1/2” stuffed
> As you can see..unfolded bills, 3 card slots with additional space underneath for other cards, and coin compartment that has a button flap (not a zipper) for easy access.
> 
> Why is flap superior to zip compartment? I like to be able to slide out my coins to see what I have..coins slide into the open flap. This can’t  happen with a zipper and you end up dumping your coins all out to see what you have.
> 
> Why this obsession with a coin compartment? I have a few rules in life.
> #1 when out and about NEVER wrap jewelry in tissues..ever! You may end up throwing it away. Always empty your coins and put jewelry into the coin compartment. You’re welcome.
> 
> I can’t handle folded bills..I just can’t..so many awesome wallets failed that test.
> Fat wallets
> 
> And it has really soft leather.
> 
> So there it is..Best small wallet ever!
> 
> I have this wallet in 2 colors..this is Bluette. Love ❤️ LOVE it!
> 
> @*Rhl2987* to your mom
> 
> (There was another iteration that I saw and regret not buyingIt had contrast interior leather and stylized cut slots..so awesome. I will post it when I find the photo)


Thank you 100 times over for this review of the Prada wallet, especially the tip about putting jewelry in the coin compartment! 

I had a Prada wallet (I think the same design as yours, but in black nylon) for an embarrassingly long time, until it finally just got too shabby. Besides… black… and I wanted something happier. China Red, and thus my BV French Flap, also small, also unfolded bills, but a ZIPPED coin compartment, and therefore I never use it. I have a separate coin purse.

Now I'm going to head over to the Prada site to look at their small wallets. I don't need one. But I'm thinking… maybe… cobalt blue???


----------



## Cookiefiend

For Red Week



Hermès Drag 2 in Rouge H; Ferragamo Studio Bag, small, in Lipstick; and Coach Dinky in Oxblood. The Studio Bag is the only change from last year. I forgot about my red SLGs... I’ll take a picture when I get home! ❤️


----------



## dcooney4

essiedub said:


> Oh my. That Bayswater! I love that bag!  Are you carrying it this week?


Depends on the weather. She is a beautiful bag.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> For Red Week
> View attachment 4667335
> View attachment 4667336
> 
> Hermès Drag 2 in Rouge H; Ferragamo Studio Bag, small, in Lipstick; and Coach Dinky in Oxblood. The Studio Bag is the only change from last year. I forgot about my red SLGs... I’ll take a picture when I get home! ❤️


Love love love!


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> Love love love!


Thank you!


----------



## Rhl2987

essiedub said:


> Thanks *Rhl2987*!  No I don’t buy multiples..though I wish I did. I had my first one for years until it got a bit tired looking and then got the blue one after a long search. The small size in this slim configuration was rarely in stock at the time. Now I think it is easier to find smaller wallets because of the mini bag trend.  I suspect that will change as the trend is away from bill slots because cards are the preferred payment method now; coin compartments? Even rarer.
> 
> I can just picture your croc wallet ..is it a Bearn whatever it is, Just use it! If not overstuffed, wallets don’t show wear readily and it’s so satisfying to handle them please post it! I’d love to see your mom’s green one too!
> Here’s the beige/pink one that I wish I’d gotten when I saw it at the Prada Holt Renfrew in Vancouver..le sigh..regret not getting it. Even now.
> View attachment 4667074


That is so gorgeous!!! I'll post the croc sometime. It's non-branded and a beautiful brown. But I don't like zip wallets that much! I need to use it though. My Mom lives in a different state, but I will have her send me a picture of it!


----------



## Rhl2987

Quick mod shot from earlier today. I'm always casual these days!


----------



## ohmisseevee

ElainePG said:


> I have very few SLGs, but I just noticed the other day that all but one of them are either pink or red.
> 
> From the top, going clockwise:
> - Celine triple pouch
> - BV french flap mini wallet
> - Balenciaga pouch
> - Ferragamo card case
> - Mulberry mini wallet
> View attachment 4666547



That Mulberry mini wallet is such a beautiful red. How do you like it? 



essiedub said:


> “Best small wallet ever”..Review
> 
> I have always preferred a small wallet. This became imperative when I went through my mini bag phase.  It absolutely had to have these features:
> 1) bill compartment ..where the bills lay unfolded (eliminates Calvi, however elegant the design)
> 2) a few card slots
> 3) separate coin compartment (I was obsessed with this .. and it had to be accessible)
> 4)  *not be fat *when closed
> 5) have nice leather
> 
> This Prada wallet has it all!
> View attachment 4666798
> View attachment 4666799
> 
> Small size about 3x4 and not thick..1/2” stuffed
> As you can see..unfolded bills, 3 card slots with additional space underneath for other cards, and coin compartment that has a button flap (not a zipper) for easy access.
> 
> Why is flap superior to zip compartment? I like to be able to slide out my coins to see what I have..coins slide into the open flap. This can’t  happen with a zipper and you end up dumping your coins all out to see what you have.
> 
> Why this obsession with a coin compartment? I have a few rules in life.
> #1 when out and about NEVER wrap jewelry in tissues..ever! You may end up throwing it away. Always empty your coins and put jewelry into the coin compartment. You’re welcome.
> 
> I can’t handle folded bills..I just can’t..so many awesome wallets failed that test.
> Fat wallets
> 
> And it has really soft leather.
> 
> So there it is..Best small wallet ever!
> 
> I have this wallet in 2 colors..this is Bluette. Love ❤️ LOVE it!
> 
> @*Rhl2987* to your mom
> 
> (There was another iteration that I saw and regret not buyingIt had contrast interior leather and stylized cut slots..so awesome. I will post it when I find the photo)





essiedub said:


> Thanks *Rhl2987*!  No I don’t buy multiples..though I wish I did. I had my first one for years until it got a bit tired looking and then got the blue one after a long search. The small size in this slim configuration was rarely in stock at the time. Now I think it is easier to find smaller wallets because of the mini bag trend.  I suspect that will change as the trend is away from bill slots because cards are the preferred payment method now; coin compartments? Even rarer.
> 
> I can just picture your croc wallet ..is it a Bearn whatever it is, Just use it! If not overstuffed, wallets don’t show wear readily and it’s so satisfying to handle them please post it! I’d love to see your mom’s green one too!
> Here’s the beige/pink one that I wish I’d gotten when I saw it at the Prada Holt Renfrew in Vancouver..le sigh..regret not getting it. Even now.
> View attachment 4667074



Thank you for this review! I've actually been looking for a perfect small wallet for some months now - I have a beautiful long zip from Celine that I love, but it is too large for some of my smaller bags so I'd like to have something much more compact. 

Does your Prada wallet have a fully leather interior, without fabric lining? Is this style readily available in stores?


----------



## keodi

cowgirlsboots said:


> Red bag week...
> 
> ...no, I haven´t worn any of them and won´t have a chance to do so in the near future as the only place I´ll be going before the end of the red bag week will be the supermarket, but here´s some time travel:
> 
> View attachment 4666242
> 
> red bags from the 50ies
> View attachment 4666243
> 
> 
> the 60ies
> View attachment 4666244
> 
> 
> the 70ies
> View attachment 4666245
> View attachment 4666246
> 
> 
> and the 80ies
> View attachment 4666247


Beautiful! Your bag collection is s unique!


cowgirlsboots said:


> And some more from my vintage collection:
> 
> maroon 40ies patent handbag
> View attachment 4666250
> 
> 
> and a burgundy German Esquire 70ies bag
> View attachment 4666248
> View attachment 4666249
> 
> 
> there might be more, but please don´t make me do the house search!


I love it!


cowgirlsboots said:


> Ok, I bit the bullet... here´s my bag spill
> View attachment 4666277
> 
> 
> - my boy´s kindle fire
> - large power bank as the tablet better never runs out of power
> -my ugly nylon pouch that holds more than I´d be comfortable with to show
> -nylon shopping bag
> - cigarette case
> -charging cable (that has escaped the pouch)
> -my phone
> -my wallet
> -my glasses and sunglasses
> 
> What´s missing are the camera I took the photo with, a huge pile of tissues, some plastic spoons and some sachets of Mc Donald´s ketchup... oops re the latter.
> 
> From the depths of the pouch here´s my Pelikan ball pen:
> View attachment 4666278





ElainePG said:


> Your vintage bags (especially from the 50s & 60s) are incredible!



I love your bag spill, I love the wallet, beautiful shade of red!



ElainePG said:


> The Papillon style is a classic. Am I correct that it isn't made any more?
> "Baby Papillon" is adorable! What do you carry in it?


I agree I love the Papillon, I'm curious to know what fits in the baby papillon!



ElainePG said:


> I have very few SLGs, but I just noticed the other day that all but one of them are either pink or red.
> 
> From the top, going clockwise:
> - Celine triple pouch
> - BV french flap mini wallet
> - Balenciaga pouch
> - Ferragamo card case
> - Mulberry mini wallet
> View attachment 4666547


beautiful!


essiedub said:


> View attachment 4666781
> View attachment 4666766
> 
> Switched into the H Plume in Rouge H for the long weekend and comprehensive SLG change for the week. Going (sorta) with the Cal Blue and Gold theme...
> - Prada wallet ..the absolute best ever! (Ask me why)
> - Karo holding makeup etc
> - Calvi biz card holder (blue saphir?)
> - Medium Kirigami holding Blue box mini Agenda for calendar & Yellow Agenda for notebook
> - Pencils etc in Piccolo in bleu de Prusse (I think)
> - LV keyholder with yellow interior (only one I own..no change)
> - Glasses holder
> And my phone.
> 
> Whew I’m exhausted
> Hmm...kinda blah... to be honest, I like more rainbow but this will have to do for the week!
> Have a nice weekend everyone!
> 
> P.S. I wish I’d paid more attention to my H color names when acquired..


beautiful bags!!


Rhl2987 said:


> Quick mod shot from earlier today. I'm always casual these days!


I love the look, and the bag too!


----------



## essiedub

Rhl2987 said:


> Quick mod shot from earlier today. I'm always casual these days!


You are so elegant! I don't think you ever showed us the interior are you at the beach?


----------



## ohmisseevee

Weekend bag spill!

My boyfriend took us to Napa for a short weekend trip to celebrate Valentine's Day and our first anniversary as a couple. I was trying to decide between my Polene Numero Un Mini, Celine Nano Belt Bag, and YSL Mini Lou and decided to wear my YSL Mini Lou - for how tiny it is, it fits a surprising amount, and it also worked with my outfit a little better.



The Mini Lou was full, but not stuffed to capacity or overstuffed. I put my credit card, driver's license, and health/hospital card in the included card slots and could comfortably store my phone  in the main compartment as well.
Everything else pictured above:
- tissue packet (covered in Japanese fabric)
- 3x lip balms/glosses/sticks
- sunblock
- portable battery
- compact mirror
- USB cable
- LV key pouch (used to carry cash)
- cloth pouch
- wireless earbuds

This mini-getaway did reaffirm my desire to get a new compact wallet. I definitely could have used one for this trip and would like to have one I can use when I'm using a smaller handbag!

I am super awkward with photos and I didn't take many with just me, but this was after wine tasting at Castello di Amorosa.


----------



## essiedub

ohmisseevee said:


> Thank you for this review! I've actually been looking for a perfect small wallet for some months now - I have a beautiful long zip from Celine that I love, but it is too large for some of my smaller bags so I'd like to have something much more compact.
> 
> Does your Prada wallet have a fully leather interior, without fabric lining? Is this style readily available in stores?



I had to check the interior..thought it was fully leather lined but no,  it has fabric lining. It is done so well that i never noticed. When I bought it a few years ago, I searched high and low..it was hard to find. I have not checked recently. Let me see if I can scare up a product code.


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> Thanks *more_bags!* it is the 32. Very roomy. I used her to carry my blanket to stadiums when we were not limited to clear bags. I felt so chic. Now I have to carry a poly-propylene backpack. Just not the same.
> 
> Pen is the same Dupont fountain pen. I’m thinking that I can rotate my pens weekly..since I’m actively using them, they won’t dry out. Yes I will do that ..new pen showing up soon
> 
> Speaking of wallets...it just dawned on me (duh) during the week since I’m carrying my big tote, I should carry my big wallet so that they can see the light of day.  ok that will be the change up for next week!
> 
> Soooo....this has been the most inspiring thread! This year, finally, I’m getting with the program and starting to put all my stuff to use
> (Otherwise, when I kick it, buyers at my estate sale will think I had a store with all this unused stuff)


You must have been the most chic person at the stadium!


----------



## essiedub

ohmisseevee said:


> Weekend bag spill!
> 
> My boyfriend took us to Napa for a short weekend trip to celebrate Valentine's Day and our first anniversary as a couple. I was trying to decide between my Polene Numero Un Mini, Celine Nano Belt Bag, and YSL Mini Lou and decided to wear my YSL Mini Lou - for how tiny it is, it fits a surprising amount, and it also worked with my outfit a little better.
> 
> View attachment 4667486
> 
> The Mini Lou was full, but not stuffed to capacity or overstuffed. I put my credit card, driver's license, and health/hospital card in the included card slots and could comfortably store my phone  in the main compartment as well.
> Everything else pictured above:
> - tissue packet (covered in Japanese fabric)
> - 3x lip balms/glosses/sticks
> - sunblock
> - portable battery
> - compact mirror
> - USB cable
> - LV key pouch (used to carry cash)
> - cloth pouch
> - wireless earbuds
> 
> This mini-getaway did reaffirm my desire to get a new compact wallet. I definitely could have used one for this trip and would like to have one I can use when I'm using a smaller handbag!
> 
> I am super awkward with photos and I didn't take many with just me, but this was after wine tasting at Castello di Amorosa.
> 
> View attachment 4667485


How sweet to be young and in love! Where is Castello di Amorosa? Castle of Love Roses? This is in Napa? I need to get out more! Your mini Lou is so nice! It has card slots? How clever.. like a woc but larger? I am loving all the bag spills! Are the Dior lip glosses sticky?


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> For Red Week
> View attachment 4667335
> View attachment 4667336
> 
> Hermès Drag 2 in Rouge H; Ferragamo Studio Bag, small, in Lipstick; and Coach Dinky in Oxblood. The Studio Bag is the only change from last year. I forgot about my red SLGs... I’ll take a picture when I get home! ❤️


I love all of your red and burgundy bags!


----------



## essiedub

Cookiefiend said:


> Yay!
> (Or - when you kick it - your family or SO sells it for what you said you paid for it... )


You know this is a real fear  seriously


----------



## More bags

ohmisseevee said:


> Weekend bag spill!
> 
> My boyfriend took us to Napa for a short weekend trip to celebrate Valentine's Day and our first anniversary as a couple. I was trying to decide between my Polene Numero Un Mini, Celine Nano Belt Bag, and YSL Mini Lou and decided to wear my YSL Mini Lou - for how tiny it is, it fits a surprising amount, and it also worked with my outfit a little better.
> 
> View attachment 4667486
> 
> The Mini Lou was full, but not stuffed to capacity or overstuffed. I put my credit card, driver's license, and health/hospital card in the included card slots and could comfortably store my phone  in the main compartment as well.
> Everything else pictured above:
> - tissue packet (covered in Japanese fabric)
> - 3x lip balms/glosses/sticks
> - sunblock
> - portable battery
> - compact mirror
> - USB cable
> - LV key pouch (used to carry cash)
> - cloth pouch
> - wireless earbuds
> 
> This mini-getaway did reaffirm my desire to get a new compact wallet. I definitely could have used one for this trip and would like to have one I can use when I'm using a smaller handbag!
> 
> I am super awkward with photos and I didn't take many with just me, but this was after wine tasting at Castello di Amorosa.
> 
> View attachment 4667485


Congratulations on your anniversary! Great pics and a cute Mini Lou - it looks fantastic on you!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> The one real red I have is the backpack that is sitting at the consignment shop. Then there is my wonderful Mulberry Small Bayswater Satchel in Oxblood. Last is the Coach 1941 crossbody in Oxblood.


Great bags dc!


----------



## essiedub

ElainePG said:


> Thank you 100 times over for this review of the Prada wallet, especially the tip about putting jewelry in the coin compartment!
> 
> I had a Prada wallet (I think the same design as yours, but in black nylon) for an embarrassingly long time, until it finally just got too shabby. Besides… black… and I wanted something happier. China Red, and thus my BV French Flap, also small, also unfolded bills, but a ZIPPED coin compartment, and therefore I never use it. I have a separate coin purse.
> 
> Now I'm going to head over to the Prada site to look at their small wallets. I don't need one. But I'm thinking… maybe… cobalt blue???



Isn't  it funny how difficult it is to use a zipped coin compartment? From a manufacturing perspective, it would seem easier to make a flap and a button closure. I really wonder if the designers are women..are they aware of the user experience? (Didn’t I bore you all with my Ford Motors musings..or was that another thread)


----------



## More bags

Rhl2987 said:


> Quick mod shot from earlier today. I'm always casual these days!


Wonderful Roulis, it looks amazing on you!


----------



## ohmisseevee

essiedub said:


> How sweet to be young and in love! Where is Castello di Amorosa? Castle of Love Roses? This is in Napa? I need to get out more! Your mini Lou is so nice! It has card slots? How clever.. like a woc but larger? I am loving all the bag spills! Are the Dior lip glosses sticky?



Castello di Amorosa is not in Napa proper, but I believe it is in Napa County - the actual city is Calistoga. It was a really beautiful space - if I remember correctly, a Tuscan inspired medieval castle reminiscent of Italian wine country. We didn't get a tour of the castle but I'd love to do that my next trip back!

The Mini Lou falls into the camera bag category, and in YSL's collection it is the mini version. There are three card slots in the interior which are quite roomy - I was able to fit one card each in the bottom two and one card + hotel key card in its paper sleeve in the top one. There are no other pockets aside from an exterior slip pocket, which works fine to hold a phone in a pinch or as a quick place to stash a receipt or tickets. (I actually used it to hold a tiny microfiber cloth that I folded up.)

This is a quick photo I took while we were out - you can see the card slots on the bottom.



This Dior lip gloss is a little bit sticky, but it's not as bad as others I've used and I quite like the moisturizing and the slight tint it provides. It's perfect to use over something like the Sugar lip balm pictured next to it, or over my Supergoop lip balm which has SPF in it (a must on a sunny day like today!).


----------



## essiedub

Cookiefiend said:


> For Red Week
> View attachment 4667335
> View attachment 4667336
> 
> Hermès Drag 2 in Rouge H; Ferragamo Studio Bag, small, in Lipstick; and Coach Dinky in Oxblood. The Studio Bag is the only change from last year. I forgot about my red SLGs... I’ll take a picture when I get home! ❤️


What are those awesome flowers?  Mmmm yummy bags.  Oh yes, it’s time to showcase our colors! Cant wait to see your SLGs!


----------



## Rhl2987

essiedub said:


> You are so elegant! I don't think you ever showed us the interior are you at the beach?


Thank you!! I will post an interior picture tomorrow! I’m actually right in the middle of winter where I live! I haven’t been to the beach in years, it feels like. Sad!


ohmisseevee said:


> Weekend bag spill!
> 
> My boyfriend took us to Napa for a short weekend trip to celebrate Valentine's Day and our first anniversary as a couple. I was trying to decide between my Polene Numero Un Mini, Celine Nano Belt Bag, and YSL Mini Lou and decided to wear my YSL Mini Lou - for how tiny it is, it fits a surprising amount, and it also worked with my outfit a little better.
> 
> View attachment 4667486
> 
> The Mini Lou was full, but not stuffed to capacity or overstuffed. I put my credit card, driver's license, and health/hospital card in the included card slots and could comfortably store my phone  in the main compartment as well.
> Everything else pictured above:
> - tissue packet (covered in Japanese fabric)
> - 3x lip balms/glosses/sticks
> - sunblock
> - portable battery
> - compact mirror
> - USB cable
> - LV key pouch (used to carry cash)
> - cloth pouch
> - wireless earbuds
> 
> This mini-getaway did reaffirm my desire to get a new compact wallet. I definitely could have used one for this trip and would like to have one I can use when I'm using a smaller handbag!
> 
> I am super awkward with photos and I didn't take many with just me, but this was after wine tasting at Castello di Amorosa.
> 
> View attachment 4667485


I love your bag spill and your trip sounds dreamy! I’m actually thinking of planning a first vacation in a long while with my husband and daughter and we want to go to San Fran and Napa. I’d love to PM you to get recommendations!


More bags said:


> Wonderful Roulis, it looks amazing on you!


Thank you! I’m loving certain bags for ease of use these days!


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> I love all of your red and burgundy bags!


Thank you!


----------



## ohmisseevee

Rhl2987 said:


> I love your bag spill and your trip sounds dreamy! I’m actually thinking of planning a first vacation in a long while with my husband and daughter and we want to go to San Fran and Napa. I’d love to PM you to get recommendations!



You are absolutely welcome to send a PM my way!


----------



## More bags

My red and burgundy bags,

*2017*

Chanel 13P Red Reissue 226 Aged Calfskin
Chanel 00V Red Quilted Lambskin Wallet on Chain
Ferragamo Rouge Noir Ginny Shoulder Bag










*2018*

1 in 1 out: Added Chanel 17B Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle, Sold Ferragamo Ginny





*2019*

The group photo in the 2019 thread was the same as the 2018 thread
Shortly after the pic was posted I did a 1 in 1 out: Added Hermes Rouge H Garden Party 36 Negonda, Sold Louis Vuitton Batignolles Horizontal
*2020*
I feel I have good coverage for my red and burgundy bags, a tote, a hand held, a shoulder bag and a small bag/WOC. I especially like the versatility of the Coco Handle, Reissue and WOC in that I can carry them multiple ways - shoulder carry (single strap or double strap Reissue and WOC), crossbody, by the handle (Coco Handle) or as a clutch (WOC).
*

*


----------



## essiedub

Rhl2987 said:


> Thank you!! I will post an interior picture tomorrow! I’m actually right in the middle of winter where I live! I haven’t been to the beach in years, it feels like. Sad!
> !


I just took a closer look at your photo..the ground looks like sand and I thought that was a big rock on the beach. Upon closer inspection, I realize the ground is concrete and that rock is a mound of snow. Oops


----------



## Cookiefiend

essiedub said:


> What are those awesome flowers?  Mmmm yummy bags.  Oh yes, it’s time to showcase our colors! Cant wait to see your SLGs!


I wish I knew! 
I was out walking and saw the marvelous color and had to talk a picture! I have a few more days here, but will take a photo when I’m home. Should I count a dark orange in the red tally? I consider it more red than orange myself...


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> My red and burgundy bags,
> 
> *2017*
> 
> Chanel 13P Red Reissue 226 Aged Calfskin
> Chanel 00V Red Quilted Lambskin Wallet on Chain
> Ferragamo Rouge Noir Ginny Shoulder Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2018*
> 
> 1 in 1 out: Added Chanel 17B Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle, Sold Ferragamo Ginny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2019*
> 
> The group photo in the 2019 thread was the same as the 2018 thread
> Shortly after the pic was posted I did a 1 in 1 out: Added Hermes Rouge H Garden Party 36 Negonda, Sold Louis Vuitton Batignolles Horizontal
> *2020*
> I feel I have good coverage for my red and burgundy bags, a tote, a hand held, a shoulder bag and a small bag/WOC. I especially like the versatility of the Coco Handle, Reissue and WOC in that I can carry them multiple ways - shoulder carry (single strap or double strap Reissue and WOC), crossbody, by the handle (Coco Handle) or as a clutch (WOC).
> *
> View attachment 4667524
> *


Oh my - that Coco Handle is just gorgeous. And that bag that makes me look at Chanel. 
There’s no C store where I live, I did pop into the one in West Palm Beach a couple of weeks ago... I didn’t see anything I loved but perhaps if I *had* seen one, I would have been tempted. Thank goodness there’s not one in Maui,


----------



## dcooney4

keodi said:


> Beautiful! Your bag collection is s unique!
> 
> I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love your bag spill, I love the wallet, beautiful shade of red!
> 
> 
> I agree I love the Papillon, I'm curious to know what fits in the baby papillon!
> 
> 
> beautiful!
> 
> beautiful bags!!
> 
> I love the look, and the bag too!


Not a whole lot. Next time I take it out I will try some things in it and show you. Maybe that will help me use it.


----------



## dcooney4

ohmisseevee said:


> Weekend bag spill!
> 
> My boyfriend took us to Napa for a short weekend trip to celebrate Valentine's Day and our first anniversary as a couple. I was trying to decide between my Polene Numero Un Mini, Celine Nano Belt Bag, and YSL Mini Lou and decided to wear my YSL Mini Lou - for how tiny it is, it fits a surprising amount, and it also worked with my outfit a little better.
> 
> View attachment 4667486
> 
> The Mini Lou was full, but not stuffed to capacity or overstuffed. I put my credit card, driver's license, and health/hospital card in the included card slots and could comfortably store my phone  in the main compartment as well.
> Everything else pictured above:
> - tissue packet (covered in Japanese fabric)
> - 3x lip balms/glosses/sticks
> - sunblock
> - portable battery
> - compact mirror
> - USB cable
> - LV key pouch (used to carry cash)
> - cloth pouch
> - wireless earbuds
> 
> This mini-getaway did reaffirm my desire to get a new compact wallet. I definitely could have used one for this trip and would like to have one I can use when I'm using a smaller handbag!
> 
> I am super awkward with photos and I didn't take many with just me, but this was after wine tasting at Castello di Amorosa.
> 
> View attachment 4667485


Wonderful spill and you look lovely. Hope you had a great time.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> My red and burgundy bags,
> 
> *2017*
> 
> Chanel 13P Red Reissue 226 Aged Calfskin
> Chanel 00V Red Quilted Lambskin Wallet on Chain
> Ferragamo Rouge Noir Ginny Shoulder Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2018*
> 
> 1 in 1 out: Added Chanel 17B Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle, Sold Ferragamo Ginny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2019*
> 
> The group photo in the 2019 thread was the same as the 2018 thread
> Shortly after the pic was posted I did a 1 in 1 out: Added Hermes Rouge H Garden Party 36 Negonda, Sold Louis Vuitton Batignolles Horizontal
> *2020*
> I feel I have good coverage for my red and burgundy bags, a tote, a hand held, a shoulder bag and a small bag/WOC. I especially like the versatility of the Coco Handle, Reissue and WOC in that I can carry them multiple ways - shoulder carry (single strap or double strap Reissue and WOC), crossbody, by the handle (Coco Handle) or as a clutch (WOC).
> *
> View attachment 4667524
> *


Gorgeous selections! They keep getting better.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> I wish I knew!
> I was out walking and saw the marvelous color and had to talk a picture! I have a few more days here, but will take a photo when I’m home. Should I count a dark orange in the red tally? I consider it more red than orange myself...


Orange is next week but if it looks more red to you post it now. I enjoy looking at them anytime.


----------



## Rhl2987

More bags said:


> My red and burgundy bags,
> 
> *2017*
> 
> Chanel 13P Red Reissue 226 Aged Calfskin
> Chanel 00V Red Quilted Lambskin Wallet on Chain
> Ferragamo Rouge Noir Ginny Shoulder Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2018*
> 
> 1 in 1 out: Added Chanel 17B Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle, Sold Ferragamo Ginny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2019*
> 
> The group photo in the 2019 thread was the same as the 2018 thread
> Shortly after the pic was posted I did a 1 in 1 out: Added Hermes Rouge H Garden Party 36 Negonda, Sold Louis Vuitton Batignolles Horizontal
> *2020*
> I feel I have good coverage for my red and burgundy bags, a tote, a hand held, a shoulder bag and a small bag/WOC. I especially like the versatility of the Coco Handle, Reissue and WOC in that I can carry them multiple ways - shoulder carry (single strap or double strap Reissue and WOC), crossbody, by the handle (Coco Handle) or as a clutch (WOC).
> *
> View attachment 4667524
> *


Your reds are so deep and perfect. Love!!


----------



## Rhl2987

essiedub said:


> I just took a closer look at your photo..the ground looks like sand and I thought that was a big rock on the beach. Upon closer inspection, I realize the ground is concrete and that rock is a mound of snow. Oops


Hah, that is correct! I wish we were at the beach!!


----------



## msd_bags

I found my reds from 2017 and 2018 on my phone.  I don’t think I was able to post in 2019.





And now in 2020, I still have the same bags from 2018, except for the leather Longchamp and the smaller nylon Longchamp (Neo). The Neo has been replaced by another red (plum?) nylon Longchamp Le Pliage Club though not in my next photos.
So here are my “true” reds 
Marc Jacobs 54 in Flame Red


Another Marc Jacobs, 1984 in Terracotta (orange-y, but since I put it under Reds in previous years I am categorizing it here)


Massaccesi midi Minerva in Red Cherry nappa


Somewhere along the way, my interest turned to  Oxblood.  Except for the Mulberry, all others were from 2019.
Mulberry Small Zipped Bayswater in Oxblood


Givenchy Pandora in Oxblood


Massaccesi Zhoe Legend in Port (merinos leather)


And finally, a Longchamp pouch


I realized I have a true red Massaccesi Flora SLG that I don’t have a picture of.


----------



## doni

msd_bags said:


> I found my reds from 2017 and 2018 on my phone.  I don’t think I was able to post in 2019.
> View attachment 4667751
> 
> View attachment 4667752
> 
> 
> And now in 2020, I still have the same bags from 2018, except for the leather Longchamp and the smaller nylon Longchamp (Neo). The Neo has been replaced by another red (plum?) nylon Longchamp Le Pliage Club though not in my next photos.
> So here are my “true” reds
> Marc Jacobs 54 in Flame Red
> View attachment 4667761
> 
> Another Marc Jacobs, 1984 in Terracotta (orange-y, but since I put it under Reds in previous years I am categorizing it here)
> View attachment 4667759
> 
> Massaccesi midi Minerva in Red Cherry nappa
> View attachment 4667760
> 
> Somewhere along the way, my interest turned to  Oxblood.  Except for the Mulberry, all others were from 2019.
> Mulberry Small Zipped Bayswater in Oxblood
> View attachment 4667762
> 
> Givenchy Pandora in Oxblood
> View attachment 4667764
> 
> Massaccesi Zhoe Legend in Port (merinos leather)
> View attachment 4667765
> 
> And finally, a Longchamp pouch
> View attachment 4667763
> 
> I realized I have a true red Massaccesi Flora SLG that I don’t have a picture of.



Wow you have so many red bags! I specially like the oxblood Pandora.


----------



## momasaurus

essiedub said:


> Isn't  it funny how difficult it is to use a zipped coin compartment? From a manufacturing perspective, it would seem easier to make a flap and a button closure. I really wonder if the designers are women..are they aware of the user experience? (Didn’t I bore you all with my Ford Motors musings..or was that another thread)


My wallets are all full size (but the small Prada has now captured my attention!) with zipper compartments. Maybe because of the size, I'm not bothered at all by zippers. In addition to coins I also keep two single keys in there that I use rarely but don't want to lose track of.


----------



## msd_bags

doni said:


> Wow you have so many red bags! I specially like the oxblood Pandora.


Since last year though I’ve only been wearing my oxblood bags and not the “real” reds.  Though I have an itch now for a “forever” red double handle bag with the same silhouette as the Saint Laurent SDJ (but not this because it’s heavy) - structured, squarish bag.  My Mulberry zipped Bays fit the bill but I want a different style for a “true red”.


----------



## momasaurus

ohmisseevee said:


> Castello di Amorosa is not in Napa proper, but I believe it is in Napa County - the actual city is Calistoga. It was a really beautiful space - if I remember correctly, a Tuscan inspired medieval castle reminiscent of Italian wine country. We didn't get a tour of the castle but I'd love to do that my next trip back!
> 
> The Mini Lou falls into the camera bag category, and in YSL's collection it is the mini version. There are three card slots in the interior which are quite roomy - I was able to fit one card each in the bottom two and one card + hotel key card in its paper sleeve in the top one. There are no other pockets aside from an exterior slip pocket, which works fine to hold a phone in a pinch or as a quick place to stash a receipt or tickets. (I actually used it to hold a tiny microfiber cloth that I folded up.)
> 
> This is a quick photo I took while we were out - you can see the card slots on the bottom.
> View attachment 4667503
> 
> 
> This Dior lip gloss is a little bit sticky, but it's not as bad as others I've used and I quite like the moisturizing and the slight tint it provides. It's perfect to use over something like the Sugar lip balm pictured next to it, or over my Supergoop lip balm which has SPF in it (a must on a sunny day like today!).


Long ago I used to go to Calistoga Hot Springs whenever I had a job in the Bay Area. What luxurious fun, and a variety of establishments, from basic to fancy.


----------



## msd_bags

Btw, I forgot to post that even my wallet is burgundy - Bottega Veneta in Dark Barolo and also I got a Mulberry leather bracelet in Oxblood. (Pictures from last year)


----------



## lynne_ross

I posted my 3 red bags in the 2019 thread and have not added or sold any since they give me great coverage across bag types - 28 Kelly (day bag), tpm Evelyn (casual bag), and medor (date night, formal bag).


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> Fantastic bag spill pic, my eye goes right to your wonderful red wallet. I hope it turned out okay. You’re very funny, missing items - tissues, spoons, ketchup  I love it.
> Thanks for showing your Pelikan ballpoint pen, it’s pretty.



Thank-you! There´ll always be unspeakable items in my purses... did I mention the stones my son picked up from the floor in Paris and the bottle of soap bubble fluid?




My poor wallet turned out halfway ok, again. There´ll always be a matte spot where I lost my nerve and rubbed too much, though. Even acrylic leather paint won´t cure that... It has been getting a little shabby over time (it must have been with me for over 5 years) and I´d consider replacing it if I only could find another huge one -like a standard brick!- with two zipped compartments and the second one not only a flat one for cards, but a full compartment, in red and and decent quality. It´s only L.Credi, a household brand.(The flash caught exactly the area in question and makes it look awful. It´s almost invisible in true life) 




Here are the fountain pen matching my ball pen and my second set from Pelikan together with their ostrich case.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Trailer Trash bag in Paris. 
Yippeeh, I was lucky and my boy took one decent photo of me...  hubby´s pics are blurred.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

msd_bags said:


> Btw, I forgot to post that even my wallet is burgundy - Bottega Veneta in Dark Barolo and also I got a Mulberry leather bracelet in Oxblood. (Pictures from last year)
> View attachment 4667775



Gorgeous! I´m drooling!


----------



## essiedub

cowgirlsboots said:


> Trailer Trash bag in Paris.
> Yippeeh, I was lucky and my boy took one decent photo of me...  hubby´s pics are blurred.
> View attachment 4667807


You look so chic! The boots, the hat, do I spy a mink stole? I do like the Trailer Trash Dior..that was Galliano?


----------



## essiedub

msd_bags said:


> I found my reds from 2017 and 2018 on my phone.  I don’t think I was able to post in 2019.
> View attachment 4667751
> 
> View attachment 4667752
> 
> 
> And now in 2020, I still have the same bags from 2018, except for the leather Longchamp and the smaller nylon Longchamp (Neo). The Neo has been replaced by another red (plum?) nylon Longchamp Le Pliage Club though not in my next photos.
> So here are my “true” reds
> Marc Jacobs 54 in Flame Red
> View attachment 4667761
> 
> Another Marc Jacobs, 1984 in Terracotta (orange-y, but since I put it under Reds in previous years I am categorizing it here)
> View attachment 4667759
> 
> Massaccesi midi Minerva in Red Cherry nappa
> View attachment 4667760
> 
> Somewhere along the way, my interest turned to  Oxblood.  Except for the Mulberry, all others were from 2019.
> Mulberry Small Zipped Bayswater in Oxblood
> View attachment 4667762
> 
> Givenchy Pandora in Oxblood
> View attachment 4667764
> 
> Massaccesi Zhoe Legend in Port (merinos leather)
> View attachment 4667765
> 
> And finally, a Longchamp pouch
> View attachment 4667763
> 
> I realized I have a true red Massaccesi Flora SLG that I don’t have a picture of.



Woweeee! Thanks for posting. Look at all the reds! I am really intrigued by the Marc Jacobs - is it briefcase size? Looks like it has a “tote” opening in the middle and flaps? I am  always a sucker for interesting features as in the double zipper top opening of the Pandora. Seems like it would work really well for a get away weekend bag?  I’d love to see a modeling shot of this.  Finally, the  Longchamp with the red flap..I like the monotone of this vs. the typical brown leather. Was it a special issue? What a great red collection!


----------



## essiedub

momasaurus said:


> My wallets are all full size (but the small Prada has now captured my attention!) with zipper compartments. Maybe because of the size, I'm not bothered at all by zippers. In addition to coins I also keep two single keys in there that I use rarely but don't want to lose track of.


 
Yes a zipper on the full-size wallets would work fine because you can see in it and get your hands in it to pull out a coin.
I really don’t mind the big wallets, so long as it’s not too fat.  I have also liked using a WOC with all the built in slots and find it to be convenient when I don’t need to carry all my other accoutrements (paPer calendar, notebook) ...it’s just that I don’t like crossbody. I need to get over that but it interferes and messes with everything ..scarf, necklace, wired earphones..ugh it makes me crazy!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> For Red Week
> View attachment 4667335
> View attachment 4667336
> 
> Hermès Drag 2 in Rouge H; Ferragamo Studio Bag, small, in Lipstick; and Coach Dinky in Oxblood. The Studio Bag is the only change from last year. I forgot about my red SLGs... I’ll take a picture when I get home! ❤️


Beautiful red collection!   

The Studio bag is


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> Quick mod shot from earlier today. I'm always casual these days!


Fabulous look!


----------



## doni

cowgirlsboots said:


> Trailer Trash bag in Paris.
> Yippeeh, I was lucky and my boy took one decent photo of me...  hubby´s pics are blurred.
> View attachment 4667807


Wonderful, love the bag!


----------



## ElainePG

ohmisseevee said:


> That Mulberry mini wallet is such a beautiful red. How do you like it?


Thank you! I grabbed it when I heard that Mulberry was going to be discontinuing the tree on their SLGs (plus, it was on sale). 
I like it for certain purposes, but because it's a zip-around I find that I don't carry it often. It holds a limited number of CCs, plus a few folded bills. So it doesn't work for me as an everyday wallet, but it's good in certain small bags. Still, it's not something I'd ever part with.


----------



## dharma

Hi everyone! With encouragement from the fabulous @momasaurus I’m going to give it my best to join this thread. I’ve read a bit of last year and all of this one and I think it’s a great way for me to dig into my closet and appreciate all that I’ve collected. I’d also love to downsize but I am a bit of a fashion hoarder ( my 20 yr old daughter is enjoying some of my 80’s fiorucci and Henry Lear from college, so it suits her!). My hope is that I can dig up, clean out and do my best not to acquire. And maybe get a little encouragement along the way. Last year I only purchased two bags, an Hermes Aline mini bag the first week of the year and a Gucci Dionysus WOC on the last day of the year. So pretty much a whole 11 months without a bag purchase. I’d like to keep that up and even do better. 

I love all the photos and will see what I have in the red family to contribute. A shout out to @cowgirlsboots on your fabulous vintage style. I’ll try to share some of my vintage as well, although your collection is TDF. I love that you love the Dior trash bags! I was such a pre Dior Galliano fan and collected mostly his evening wear. It’s all boxed up but my DD did try some on for her prom, lol. 

I’m also amazed at the pen bravery going on here. I am terrified to carry pens in any of my bags and switched to pencils. The thought of a pen strike or ink spill in a beloved bag kills me. I suppose a nice pen case would solve all that terror  funny thing is, I don’t baby my bags otherwise. 

Sorry for the long intro post, I look forward to participating as best I can. My work keeps my posts intermittent, but I will try to keep up.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Rhl2987 said:


> Quick mod shot from earlier today. I'm always casual these days!


Casual chic - perfect! 


msd_bags said:


> I found my reds from 2017 and 2018 on my phone.  I don’t think I was able to post in 2019.
> View attachment 4667751
> 
> View attachment 4667752
> 
> 
> And now in 2020, I still have the same bags from 2018, except for the leather Longchamp and the smaller nylon Longchamp (Neo). The Neo has been replaced by another red (plum?) nylon Longchamp Le Pliage Club though not in my next photos.
> So here are my “true” reds
> Marc Jacobs 54 in Flame Red
> View attachment 4667761
> 
> Another Marc Jacobs, 1984 in Terracotta (orange-y, but since I put it under Reds in previous years I am categorizing it here)
> View attachment 4667759
> 
> Massaccesi midi Minerva in Red Cherry nappa
> View attachment 4667760
> 
> Somewhere along the way, my interest turned to  Oxblood.  Except for the Mulberry, all others were from 2019.
> Mulberry Small Zipped Bayswater in Oxblood
> View attachment 4667762
> 
> Givenchy Pandora in Oxblood
> View attachment 4667764
> 
> Massaccesi Zhoe Legend in Port (merinos leather)
> View attachment 4667765
> 
> And finally, a Longchamp pouch
> View attachment 4667763
> 
> I realized I have a true red Massaccesi Flora SLG that I don’t have a picture of.


The MJ 1984 is a beautiful red, and I like the clasp! ❤️


ElainePG said:


> Beautiful red collection!
> 
> The Studio bag is


Thank you Elaine! I do love that bag - it’s the perfect size. ❤️


----------



## Rhl2987

dharma said:


> Hi everyone! With encouragement from the fabulous @momasaurus I’m going to give it my best to join this thread. I’ve read a bit of last year and all of this one and I think it’s a great way for me to dig into my closet and appreciate all that I’ve collected. I’d also love to downsize but I am a bit of a fashion hoarder ( my 20 yr old daughter is enjoying some of my 80’s fiorucci and Henry Lear from college, so it suits her!). My hope is that I can dig up, clean out and do my best not to acquire. And maybe get a little encouragement along the way. Last year I only purchased two bags, an Hermes Aline mini bag the first week of the year and a Gucci Dionysus WOC on the last day of the year. So pretty much a whole 11 months without a bag purchase. I’d like to keep that up and even do better.
> 
> I love all the photos and will see what I have in the red family to contribute. A shout out to @cowgirlsboots on your fabulous vintage style. I’ll try to share some of my vintage as well, although your collection is TDF. I love that you love the Dior trash bags! I was such a pre Dior Galliano fan and collected mostly his evening wear. It’s all boxed up but my DD did try some on for her prom, lol.
> 
> I’m also amazed at the pen bravery going on here. I am terrified to carry pens in any of my bags and switched to pencils. The thought of a pen strike or ink spill in a beloved bag kills me. I suppose a nice pen case would solve all that terror  funny thing is, I don’t baby my bags otherwise.
> 
> Sorry for the long intro post, I look forward to participating as best I can. My work keeps my posts intermittent, but I will try to keep up.


Welcome!! To be honest, I never even thought about leaking with carrying pens! I rarely have them in my bags and, when I do, they’re not nice brands at all. But that is a good point!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Trailer Trash bag in Paris.
> Yippeeh, I was lucky and my boy took one decent photo of me...  hubby´s pics are blurred.
> View attachment 4667807


Looking fabulous!


----------



## dcooney4

dharma said:


> Hi everyone! With encouragement from the fabulous @momasaurus I’m going to give it my best to join this thread. I’ve read a bit of last year and all of this one and I think it’s a great way for me to dig into my closet and appreciate all that I’ve collected. I’d also love to downsize but I am a bit of a fashion hoarder ( my 20 yr old daughter is enjoying some of my 80’s fiorucci and Henry Lear from college, so it suits her!). My hope is that I can dig up, clean out and do my best not to acquire. And maybe get a little encouragement along the way. Last year I only purchased two bags, an Hermes Aline mini bag the first week of the year and a Gucci Dionysus WOC on the last day of the year. So pretty much a whole 11 months without a bag purchase. I’d like to keep that up and even do better.
> 
> I love all the photos and will see what I have in the red family to contribute. A shout out to @cowgirlsboots on your fabulous vintage style. I’ll try to share some of my vintage as well, although your collection is TDF. I love that you love the Dior trash bags! I was such a pre Dior Galliano fan and collected mostly his evening wear. It’s all boxed up but my DD did try some on for her prom, lol.
> 
> I’m also amazed at the pen bravery going on here. I am terrified to carry pens in any of my bags and switched to pencils. The thought of a pen strike or ink spill in a beloved bag kills me. I suppose a nice pen case would solve all that terror  funny thing is, I don’t baby my bags otherwise.
> 
> Sorry for the long intro post, I look forward to participating as best I can. My work keeps my posts intermittent, but I will try to keep up.


Welcome to the group.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

essiedub said:


> You look so chic! The boots, the hat, do I spy a mink stole? I do like the Trailer Trash Dior..that was Galliano?


Thank-you so much! 
I put so much thought and work into this outfit and then only wore it for a few hours. The hat I made myself. The fur on the cuffs and over my shoulder should be dyed raccoon. Somebody must have taken it off a coat and given it to me.    Yes, the Trailer Trash collection is Galliano for Dior. I adore his work and kind of collect it... on a very small scale this is.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Looking fabulous!


Thank-you! After last year hubby told me I should finally try and wear something "really elegant"... did I get it right this time? 
Here´s last year´s. That´s the only pic I got.


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> Trailer Trash bag in Paris.
> Yippeeh, I was lucky and my boy took one decent photo of me...  hubby´s pics are blurred.
> View attachment 4667807


You look great this year and last year! Very nice bag.


----------



## ElainePG

ohmisseevee said:


> Weekend bag spill!
> 
> My boyfriend took us to Napa for a short weekend trip to celebrate Valentine's Day and our first anniversary as a couple. I was trying to decide between my Polene Numero Un Mini, Celine Nano Belt Bag, and YSL Mini Lou and decided to wear my YSL Mini Lou - for how tiny it is, it fits a surprising amount, and it also worked with my outfit a little better.
> 
> View attachment 4667486
> 
> The Mini Lou was full, but not stuffed to capacity or overstuffed. I put my credit card, driver's license, and health/hospital card in the included card slots and could comfortably store my phone  in the main compartment as well.
> Everything else pictured above:
> - tissue packet (covered in Japanese fabric)
> - 3x lip balms/glosses/sticks
> - sunblock
> - portable battery
> - compact mirror
> - USB cable
> - LV key pouch (used to carry cash)
> - cloth pouch
> - wireless earbuds
> 
> This mini-getaway did reaffirm my desire to get a new compact wallet. I definitely could have used one for this trip and would like to have one I can use when I'm using a smaller handbag!
> 
> I am super awkward with photos and I didn't take many with just me, but this was after wine tasting at Castello di Amorosa.
> 
> View attachment 4667485


Lovely photos. I never would have known that you were awkward being photographed… you look like a natural. Maybe it was the wine??? 

Your bag holds a surprising amount. But I think you're right, a compact wallet would be a good idea.


----------



## Katinahat

Completely failed on the shopping my own collection already. Lovely new bag I mentioned wanting arrived today. Does it still count if my DH bought it for me?


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> My red and burgundy bags,
> 
> *2017*
> 
> Chanel 13P Red Reissue 226 Aged Calfskin
> Chanel 00V Red Quilted Lambskin Wallet on Chain
> Ferragamo Rouge Noir Ginny Shoulder Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2018*
> 
> 1 in 1 out: Added Chanel 17B Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle, Sold Ferragamo Ginny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2019*
> 
> The group photo in the 2019 thread was the same as the 2018 thread
> Shortly after the pic was posted I did a 1 in 1 out: Added Hermes Rouge H Garden Party 36 Negonda, Sold Louis Vuitton Batignolles Horizontal
> *2020*
> I feel I have good coverage for my red and burgundy bags, a tote, a hand held, a shoulder bag and a small bag/WOC. I especially like the versatility of the Coco Handle, Reissue and WOC in that I can carry them multiple ways - shoulder carry (single strap or double strap Reissue and WOC), crossbody, by the handle (Coco Handle) or as a clutch (WOC).
> *
> View attachment 4667524
> *


So nice to see how your red/burgundy collection has evolved, @More bags . The 2020 version is beautifully curated.

The Coco Handle is such an interesting bag to me, because of its versatility. And now you also have me interested in the WOC. I haven't owned a WOC in years, and I never owned a good one (just a little nylon Bagallini)… do you find that you use yours often?


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> Trailer Trash bag in Paris.
> Yippeeh, I was lucky and my boy took one decent photo of me...  hubby´s pics are blurred.
> View attachment 4667807


I love your style, @cowgirlsboots !


----------



## ElainePG

Bag spill for Red Week. 
Yesterday afternoon I carried my *Valentino Vlock Shoulder Bag* to a concert. The bag was my birthday present from DH last year. It's box calf, very stiff, and on the small side, so I find that it's good for dressy special events rather than knock-around daily use.
With no trouble, it held:
- my iPhone X
- pill case
- card case
- cough drops
- sunglasses
- keys
- lipstick
- chocolate chip cookie  

No, I don't normally run around with cookies in my bag! But the performance venue has a little shop that sells pre-concert munchies, including the absolutely best chocolate chip cookies in the whole. entire. world. We have a subscription to the concert series, so once a month I buy a cookie. And then I tuck it away in my bag to have with coffee the next morning. Hey, it's got all the basic food groups, right? Eggs, wheat, butter, sugar, chocolate…


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dharma said:


> Hi everyone! With encouragement from the fabulous @momasaurus I’m going to give it my best to join this thread. I’ve read a bit of last year and all of this one and I think it’s a great way for me to dig into my closet and appreciate all that I’ve collected. I’d also love to downsize but I am a bit of a fashion hoarder ( my 20 yr old daughter is enjoying some of my 80’s fiorucci and Henry Lear from college, so it suits her!). My hope is that I can dig up, clean out and do my best not to acquire. And maybe get a little encouragement along the way. Last year I only purchased two bags, an Hermes Aline mini bag the first week of the year and a Gucci Dionysus WOC on the last day of the year. So pretty much a whole 11 months without a bag purchase. I’d like to keep that up and even do better.
> 
> I love all the photos and will see what I have in the red family to contribute. A shout out to @cowgirlsboots on your fabulous vintage style. I’ll try to share some of my vintage as well, although your collection is TDF. I love that you love the Dior trash bags! I was such a pre Dior Galliano fan and collected mostly his evening wear. It’s all boxed up but my DD did try some on for her prom, lol.
> 
> I’m also amazed at the pen bravery going on here. I am terrified to carry pens in any of my bags and switched to pencils. The thought of a pen strike or ink spill in a beloved bag kills me. I suppose a nice pen case would solve all that terror  funny thing is, I don’t baby my bags otherwise.
> 
> Sorry for the long intro post, I look forward to participating as best I can. My work keeps my posts intermittent, but I will try to keep up.



Sorry, I don´t know how to do the "# name". 
You made my day Dharma! 
Vintage is my passion (obsession?) and Galliano, too. He´s my fashion icon- so much imagination, storytelling and emotion! 
Please show us some of your pre Dior pieces! It must be wonderful to own them! 

Here´s a jacket I painted after watching his 96 show and knowing I´d never ever find the real thing.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> You look great this year and last year! Very nice bag.


Thank-you!!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> I love your style, @cowgirlsboots !


Thank-you! This means so much to me especially on a bleak day like today. Somehow I fell into an emotional hole this morning and ended up sitting in front of the computer staring at  handbags...  almost lost my marbles and actually bought one.  What stopped me only was that it is situated in the UK with shipping costs and paypal fees for paying in a foreign currency would make it even more expensive.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Completely failed on the shopping my own collection already. Lovely new bag I mentioned wanting arrived today. Does it still count if my DH bought it for me?





Katinahat said:


> Completely failed on the shopping my own collection already. Lovely new bag I mentioned wanting arrived today. Does it still count if my DH bought it for me?


I count gifts in my collection only because I count my total of all the bags I own. However I don’t count a gift as a failed attempt to stay my collection because I didn’t pay for it. I hope that makes sense to you.


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> I count gifts in my collection only because I count my total of all the bags I own. However I don’t count a gift as a failed attempt to stay my collection because I didn’t pay for it. I hope that makes sense to you.


Yes that makes perfect sense. Thanks for the reassurance.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Bag spill for Red Week.
> Yesterday afternoon I carried my *Valentino Vlock Shoulder Bag* to a concert. The bag was my birthday present from DH last year. It's box calf, very stiff, and on the small side, so I find that it's good for dressy special events rather than knock-around daily use.
> With no trouble, it held:
> - my iPhone X
> - pill case
> - card case
> - cough drops
> - sunglasses
> - keys
> - lipstick
> - chocolate chip cookie
> 
> No, I don't normally run around with cookies in my bag! But the performance venue has a little shop that sells pre-concert munchies, including the absolutely best chocolate chip cookies in the whole. entire. world. We have a subscription to the concert series, so once a month I buy a cookie. And then I tuck it away in my bag to have with coffee the next morning. Hey, it's got all the basic food groups, right? Eggs, wheat, butter, sugar, chocolate…
> 
> View attachment 4668064


It is sealed so I think you are safe. Lol Beautiful bag ! Enjoy your cookie.


----------



## ElainePG

Another red bag. I've had this one forever, but I just updated it with a wider strap a few montha ago to reduce wear & tear on my neck & upper back.

I believe I'm twins with @msd_bags on this one? It's the Marc Jacobs Mini 54 in Flame Red. And the strap is also by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## Katinahat

ElainePG said:


> Another red bag. I've had this one forever, but I just updated it with a wider strap a few montha ago to reduce wear & tear on my neck & upper back.
> 
> I believe I'm twins with @msd_bags on this one? It's the Marc Jacobs Mini 54 in Flame Red. And the strap is also by Marc Jacobs.
> 
> View attachment 4668101



Gorgeous red bag!


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> Bag spill for Red Week.
> Yesterday afternoon I carried my *Valentino Vlock Shoulder Bag* to a concert. The bag was my birthday present from DH last year. It's box calf, very stiff, and on the small side, so I find that it's good for dressy special events rather than knock-around daily use.
> With no trouble, it held:
> - my iPhone X
> - pill case
> - card case
> - cough drops
> - sunglasses
> - keys
> - lipstick
> - chocolate chip cookie
> 
> No, I don't normally run around with cookies in my bag! But the performance venue has a little shop that sells pre-concert munchies, including the absolutely best chocolate chip cookies in the whole. entire. world. We have a subscription to the concert series, so once a month I buy a cookie. And then I tuck it away in my bag to have with coffee the next morning. Hey, it's got all the basic food groups, right? Eggs, wheat, butter, sugar, chocolate…
> 
> View attachment 4668064


So so so jealous of your cookie!! I love cookies but truly any dessert. I’ve recently not been having as much as I’m trying to not have dairy and gluten, but desserts are my favorite food group haha!

Love your bag spill as well! You can fit a lot in there!


----------



## Rhl2987

cowgirlsboots said:


> Sorry, I don´t know how to do the "# name".
> You made my day Dharma!
> Vintage is my passion (obsession?) and Galliano, too. He´s my fashion icon- so much imagination, storytelling and emotion!
> Please show us some of your pre Dior pieces! It must be wonderful to own them!
> 
> Here´s a jacket I painted after watching his 96 show and knowing I´d never ever find the real thing.
> View attachment 4668070
> View attachment 4668071


You artist!! That’s amazing!


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> Another red bag. I've had this one forever, but I just updated it with a wider strap a few montha ago to reduce wear & tear on my neck & upper back.
> 
> I believe I'm twins with @msd_bags on this one? It's the Marc Jacobs Mini 54 in Flame Red. And the strap is also by Marc Jacobs.
> 
> View attachment 4668101


I love the vibe that this plaid strap gives. Very nice!!


----------



## msd_bags

essiedub said:


> Woweeee! Thanks for posting. Look at all the reds! I am really intrigued by the Marc Jacobs - is it briefcase size? Looks like it has a “tote” opening in the middle and flaps? I am  always a sucker for interesting features as in the double zipper top opening of the Pandora. Seems like it would work really well for a get away weekend bag?  I’d love to see a modeling shot of this.  Finally, the  Longchamp with the red flap..I like the monotone of this vs. the typical brown leather. Was it a special issue? What a great red collection!


I’m not sure which of the 2 MJs you mean, but they are both around 13” wide.  I also have not worn them for a long time, but they are really beautiful leathers!  These were from the time that MJ made his bags in Italy.

I realized I don’t have a lot of mod shots of my Pandora.  But it’s medium to large size and it could get a bit heavy if you load her up.

A picture on the night I got it from a Givenchy outlet in Japan.  Bag still very stiff.



A little less stiff





dharma said:


> Hi everyone! With encouragement from the fabulous @momasaurus I’m going to give it my best to join this thread. I’ve read a bit of last year and all of this one and I think it’s a great way for me to dig into my closet and appreciate all that I’ve collected. I’d also love to downsize but I am a bit of a fashion hoarder ( my 20 yr old daughter is enjoying some of my 80’s fiorucci and Henry Lear from college, so it suits her!). My hope is that I can dig up, clean out and do my best not to acquire. And maybe get a little encouragement along the way. Last year I only purchased two bags, an Hermes Aline mini bag the first week of the year and a Gucci Dionysus WOC on the last day of the year. So pretty much a whole 11 months without a bag purchase. I’d like to keep that up and even do better.
> 
> I love all the photos and will see what I have in the red family to contribute. A shout out to @cowgirlsboots on your fabulous vintage style. I’ll try to share some of my vintage as well, although your collection is TDF. I love that you love the Dior trash bags! I was such a pre Dior Galliano fan and collected mostly his evening wear. It’s all boxed up but my DD did try some on for her prom, lol.
> 
> I’m also amazed at the pen bravery going on here. I am terrified to carry pens in any of my bags and switched to pencils. The thought of a pen strike or ink spill in a beloved bag kills me. I suppose a nice pen case would solve all that terror  funny thing is, I don’t baby my bags otherwise.
> 
> Sorry for the long intro post, I look forward to participating as best I can. My work keeps my posts intermittent, but I will try to keep up.


Welcome to the thread!


Katinahat said:


> Completely failed on the shopping my own collection already. Lovely new bag I mentioned wanting arrived today. Does it still count if my DH bought it for me?


Want to see!


ElainePG said:


> Bag spill for Red Week.
> Yesterday afternoon I carried my *Valentino Vlock Shoulder Bag* to a concert. The bag was my birthday present from DH last year. It's box calf, very stiff, and on the small side, so I find that it's good for dressy special events rather than knock-around daily use.
> With no trouble, it held:
> - my iPhone X
> - pill case
> - card case
> - cough drops
> - sunglasses
> - keys
> - lipstick
> - chocolate chip cookie
> 
> No, I don't normally run around with cookies in my bag! But the performance venue has a little shop that sells pre-concert munchies, including the absolutely best chocolate chip cookies in the whole. entire. world. We have a subscription to the concert series, so once a month I buy a cookie. And then I tuck it away in my bag to have with coffee the next morning. Hey, it's got all the basic food groups, right? Eggs, wheat, butter, sugar, chocolate…
> 
> View attachment 4668064


Very glam bag!



ElainePG said:


> Another red bag. I've had this one forever, but I just updated it with a wider strap a few montha ago to reduce wear & tear on my neck & upper back.
> 
> I believe I'm twins with @msd_bags on this one? It's the Marc Jacobs Mini 54 in Flame Red. And the strap is also by Marc Jacobs.
> 
> View attachment 4668101


Mine is the big sister to yours, mine is the regular size.  I like that strap you have!


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> I love the vibe that this plaid strap gives. Very nice!!


Thank you! 

The plaid strap gives the bag an entirely different look. More casual, I think, but I mostly wear jeans & sweaters, so that's not a problem.


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> So so so jealous of your cookie!! I love cookies but truly any dessert. I’ve recently not been having as much as I’m trying to not have dairy and gluten, but *desserts are my favorite food group haha!*
> 
> Love your bag spill as well! You can fit a lot in there!


I mostly avoid desserts, but these cookies are an exception. I figure, rules are meant to be broken occasionally!


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> I’m not sure which of the 2 MJs you mean, but they are both around 13” wide.  I also have not worn them for a long time, but they are really beautiful leathers!  These were from the time that MJ made his bags in Italy.
> 
> I realized I don’t have a lot of mod shots of my Pandora.  But it’s medium to large size and it could get a bit heavy if you load her up.
> 
> A picture on the night I got it from a Givenchy outlet in Japan.  Bag still very stiff.
> View attachment 4668187
> 
> 
> A little less stiff
> View attachment 4668174
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the thread!
> 
> Want to see!
> 
> Very glam bag!
> 
> 
> Mine is the big sister to yours, mine is the regular size.  I like that strap you have!


How interesting that the Pandora completely changed over time. I like the look when it's become less stiff. Do you?


----------



## dharma

Thank you for the warm welcome. 

@ElainePG I’m afraid of pens but have definitely carried unwrapped desserts and cookies of all types in my bags! When I forget they are in there, my dogs usually remember for me. Thank goodness they don’t chew leather! Only chocolates, tea bags and any other treat in my bag. They have even daintily unzipped a bag without harming the leather, just to get at a mint. 
The plaid strap is great!  

@msd_bags I love your deep red pandora. Is it chevre leather? I have a couple minis in chevre and a large in a smooth leather. I love it but it is a bottomless pit. Your size is perfect. 

@cowgirlsboots if you put the @ before the name, the forum makes it red automatically. I am terrible at multi quotes so I find this easier. I don’t want to go off topic with a Galliano clothing but I’ll try to sneak a piece into a bag shot for you   You look very elegant in the last photo, I hope your husband agreed!


----------



## Katinahat

msd_bags said:


> I’m not sure which of the 2 MJs you mean, but they are both around 13” wide.  I also have not worn them for a long time, but they are really beautiful leathers!  These were from the time that MJ made his bags in Italy.
> 
> I realized I don’t have a lot of mod shots of my Pandora.  But it’s medium to large size and it could get a bit heavy if you load her up.
> 
> A picture on the night I got it from a Givenchy outlet in Japan.  Bag still very stiff.
> View attachment 4668187
> 
> 
> A little less stiff
> View attachment 4668174
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the thread!
> 
> Want to see!
> 
> Very glam bag!
> 
> 
> Mine is the big sister to yours, mine is the regular size.  I like that strap you have!



Your bag looks great in both the modelling shots. It has relaxed over time but looks like you have simply enjoyed using it. 

I have posted this photo in a few places - on mulberry tote thread and also general new bag thread - as it is beautiful and I’m delighted with it. My contents are switched into it ready for work tomorrow but it would equally be good as a weekend day or travel hand luggage bag. 

Here it is with the flowers DH gave me for Valentine’s Day. The second shot is of the contrasting suede interior with the pouch attached. It’s very light and I like really the colour. Feet would have been an advantage I feel but certainly not a deal breaker especially as it was a gift. 





Apologies it’s not red but I’ve got several pinky red contents in it!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

@dharma I´d love to see your Galliano dresses and will look forward to a sneaky addition to a bag post!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> Completely failed on the shopping my own collection already. Lovely new bag I mentioned wanting arrived today. Does it still count if my DH bought it for me?


Presents don´t count!


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> Presents don´t count!


I’m so glad you feel that way too!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Rhl2987 said:


> You artist!! That’s amazing!


Thank-you, but it´s no real art, only an interpretation of Galliano´s artwork... I´d prefer the original could I get my hands on it...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

essiedub said:


> Isn't  it funny how difficult it is to use a zipped coin compartment? From a manufacturing perspective, it would seem easier to make a flap and a button closure. I really wonder if the designers are women..are they aware of the user experience? (Didn’t I bore you all with my Ford Motors musings..or was that another thread)


German Esquire do a wallet with a kiss clasp coin compartment inside for more comfortable access.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Your bag looks great in both the modelling shots. It has relaxed over time but looks like you have simply enjoyed using it.
> 
> I have posted this photo in a few places - on mulberry tote thread and also general new bag thread - as it is beautiful and I’m delighted with it. My contents are switched into it ready for work tomorrow but it would equally be good as a weekend day or travel hand luggage bag.
> 
> Here it is with the flowers DH gave me for Valentine’s Day. The second shot is of the contrasting suede interior with the pouch attached. It’s very light and I like really the colour. Feet would have been an advantage I feel but certainly not a deal breaker especially as it was a gift.
> 
> View attachment 4668262
> View attachment 4668267
> 
> 
> Apologies it’s not red but I’ve got several pinky red contents in it!


you can show any bag you want anytime. I love a good tote. So pretty!


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> How interesting that the Pandora completely changed over time. I like the look when it's become less stiff. Do you?


Oh yes! 


dharma said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome.
> 
> @ElainePG I’m afraid of pens but have definitely carried unwrapped desserts and cookies of all types in my bags! When I forget they are in there, my dogs usually remember for me. Thank goodness they don’t chew leather! Only chocolates, tea bags and any other treat in my bag. They have even daintily unzipped a bag without harming the leather, just to get at a mint.
> The plaid strap is great!
> 
> @msd_bags I love your deep red pandora. Is it chevre leather? I have a couple minis in chevre and a large in a smooth leather. I love it but it is a bottomless pit. Your size is perfect.
> 
> @cowgirlsboots if you put the @ before the name, the forum makes it red automatically. I am terrible at multi quotes so I find this easier. I don’t want to go off topic with a Galliano clothing but I’ll try to sneak a piece into a bag shot for you   You look very elegant in the last photo, I hope your husband agreed!


Yes my Pandora is in goatskin leather. Such a nice leather.  This is officially “medium” and I wear it to work sometimes.  The minis are cute!


----------



## msd_bags

Katinahat said:


> Your bag looks great in both the modelling shots. It has relaxed over time but looks like you have simply enjoyed using it.
> 
> I have posted this photo in a few places - on mulberry tote thread and also general new bag thread - as it is beautiful and I’m delighted with it. My contents are switched into it ready for work tomorrow but it would equally be good as a weekend day or travel hand luggage bag.
> 
> Here it is with the flowers DH gave me for Valentine’s Day. The second shot is of the contrasting suede interior with the pouch attached. It’s very light and I like really the colour. Feet would have been an advantage I feel but certainly not a deal breaker especially as it was a gift.
> 
> View attachment 4668262
> View attachment 4668267
> 
> 
> Apologies it’s not red but I’ve got several pinky red contents in it!


Love this!! And nice color!  Enjoy your new bag!
 I'm torn on this Mulberry tote.  This size is a bit big for me for daily wear, but I find the smaller one a bit small for my frame (for my liking).


----------



## msd_bags

essiedub said:


> Finally, the  Longchamp with the red flap..I like the monotone of this vs. the typical brown leather. Was it a special issue? What a great red collection!


The Longchamp nylon with same colored flap is from the Neo line.  It is a regular style.  And there is also the Club line available now, also nylon, which has the same material as their classic nylon, but the flaps now are same color as the bag itself and not brown.


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> Your bag looks great in both the modelling shots. It has relaxed over time but looks like you have simply enjoyed using it.
> 
> I have posted this photo in a few places - on mulberry tote thread and also general new bag thread - as it is beautiful and I’m delighted with it. My contents are switched into it ready for work tomorrow but it would equally be good as a weekend day or travel hand luggage bag.
> 
> Here it is with the flowers DH gave me for Valentine’s Day. The second shot is of the contrasting suede interior with the pouch attached. It’s very light and I like really the colour. Feet would have been an advantage I feel but certainly not a deal breaker especially as it was a gift.
> 
> View attachment 4668262
> View attachment 4668267
> 
> 
> Apologies it’s not red but I’ve got several pinky red contents in it!


This is gorgeous, and I love the little pocket on the inside!

The flowers are beautiful, too. Well done, DH!


----------



## essiedub

msd_bags said:


> I’m not sure which of the 2 MJs you mean, but they are both around 13” wide.  I also have not worn them for a long time, but they are really beautiful leathers!  These were from the time that MJ made his bags in Italy.
> 
> I realized I don’t have a lot of mod shots of my Pandora.  But it’s medium to large size and it could get a bit heavy if you load her up.
> 
> A picture on the night I got it from a Givenchy outlet in Japan.  Bag still very stiff.
> View attachment 4668187
> 
> 
> A little less stiff
> View attachment 4668174
> 
> !



This is so interesting. I did not know that it hangs only on one edge of the 2 zippers. Very edgy looking and not blocky at all! Slouchy in a most unusual way. Really like it!
Thanks for the modeling shot.


----------



## essiedub

msd_bags said:


> The Longchamp nylon with same colored flap is from the Neo line.  It is a regular style.  And there is also the Club line available now, also nylon, which has the same material as their classic nylon, but the flaps now are same color as the bag itself and not brown.


Ok! I like that! A lot!


----------



## essiedub

ElainePG said:


> I mostly avoid desserts, but these cookies are an exception. I figure, rules are meant to be broken occasionally!


Not me. I prefer dessert to the main course.


----------



## essiedub

Katinahat said:


> Your bag looks great in both the modelling shots. It has relaxed over time but looks like you have simply enjoyed using it.
> 
> I have posted this photo in a few places - on mulberry tote thread and also general new bag thread - as it is beautiful and I’m delighted with it. My contents are switched into it ready for work tomorrow but it would equally be good as a weekend day or travel hand luggage bag.
> 
> Here it is with the flowers DH gave me for Valentine’s Day. The second shot is of the contrasting suede interior with the pouch attached. It’s very light and I like really the colour. Feet would have been an advantage I feel but certainly not a deal breaker especially as it was a gift.
> 
> View attachment 4668262
> View attachment 4668267
> 
> 
> Apologies it’s not red but I’ve got several pinky red contents in it!


Great tote!


----------



## essiedub

cowgirlsboots said:


> German Esquire do a wallet with a kiss clasp coin compartment inside for more comfortable access.


I love the kiss lock coin purses! Why are these so rare now? Great for access! Nice wallet!


----------



## essiedub

ElainePG said:


> Bag spill for Red Week.
> Yesterday afternoon I carried my *Valentino Vlock Shoulder Bag* to a concert. The bag was my birthday present from DH last year. It's box calf, very stiff, and on the small side, so I find that it's good for dressy special events rather than knock-around daily use.
> With no trouble, it held:
> - my iPhone X
> - pill case
> - card case
> - cough drops
> - sunglasses
> - keys
> - lipstick
> - chocolate chip cookie
> 
> No, I don't normally run around with cookies in my bag! But the performance venue has a little shop that sells pre-concert munchies, including the absolutely best chocolate chip cookies in the whole. entire. world. We have a subscription to the concert series, so once a month I buy a cookie. And then I tuck it away in my bag to have with coffee the next morning. Hey, it's got all the basic food groups, right? Eggs, wheat, butter, sugar, chocolate…
> 
> View attachment 4668064


That leather looks luscious!


----------



## msd_bags

essiedub said:


> This is so interesting. I did not know that it hangs only on one edge of the 2 zippers. Very edgy looking and not blocky at all! Slouchy in a most unusual way. Really like it!
> Thanks for the modeling shot.


Agree that it's an interesting design!!  But maybe something that is either you love it or you hate it.  I love it.


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> you can show any bag you want anytime. I love a good tote. So pretty!


Thanks very much!


----------



## Katinahat

ElainePG said:


> This is gorgeous, and I love the little pocket on the inside!
> 
> The flowers are beautiful, too. Well done, DH!



Thank you. Yes, it’s all beautiful.


----------



## Katinahat

essiedub said:


> Not me. I prefer dessert to the main course.


Oh me too! Sweet tooth.


----------



## Katinahat

msd_bags said:


> Love this!! And nice color!  Enjoy your new bag!
> I'm torn on this Mulberry tote.  This size is a bit big for me for daily wear, but I find the smaller one a bit small for my frame (for my liking).


I can see your point. It is certainly quite big but really light for mulberry leather so hopefully will make a good everyday bag for me. I don’t carry much but need the option to bring work home occasionally. Plus for shopping there is lots of volume to fill.  

My go to day bags at the weekend are smaller crossbody satchel styles.


----------



## msd_bags

Katinahat said:


> I can see your point. It is certainly quite big but really light for mulberry leather so hopefully will make a good everyday bag for me. I don’t carry much but need the option to bring work home occasionally. *Plus for shopping there is lots of volume to fill.*
> 
> My go to day bags at the weekend are smaller crossbody satchel styles.


So true, lol!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

essiedub said:


> I love the kiss lock coin purses! Why are these so rare now? Great for access! Nice wallet!


This wallet is sold as "easy to handle" especially for the elderly... I laughed when I read the description. So liking a nice kiss lock and well made card slots makes me elderly...
I would have bought it did it come with a second zipped section. It´s not even expensive- around 70 Euro if I am not mistaken. Maybe it´s time for a good wallet clear out and learning to live with a smaller size than I´m used to.


----------



## ElainePG

essiedub said:


> Not me. I prefer dessert to the main course.


Well, I'll admit that when DH and I are going to a restaurant, I ALWAYS check out the dessert menu first!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Katinahat said:


> Your bag looks great in both the modelling shots. It has relaxed over time but looks like you have simply enjoyed using it.
> 
> I have posted this photo in a few places - on mulberry tote thread and also general new bag thread - as it is beautiful and I’m delighted with it. My contents are switched into it ready for work tomorrow but it would equally be good as a weekend day or travel hand luggage bag.
> 
> Here it is with the flowers DH gave me for Valentine’s Day. The second shot is of the contrasting suede interior with the pouch attached. It’s very light and I like really the colour. Feet would have been an advantage I feel but certainly not a deal breaker especially as it was a gift.
> 
> View attachment 4668262
> View attachment 4668267
> 
> 
> Apologies it’s not red but I’ve got several pinky red contents in it!


That’s a great tote, I like the contrast lining! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> German Esquire do a wallet with a kiss clasp coin compartment inside for more comfortable access.


Nice! And it’s red! ❤️


----------



## momasaurus

dharma said:


> Hi everyone! With encouragement from the fabulous @momasaurus I’m going to give it my best to join this thread. I’ve read a bit of last year and all of this one and I think it’s a great way for me to dig into my closet and appreciate all that I’ve collected. I’d also love to downsize but I am a bit of a fashion hoarder ( my 20 yr old daughter is enjoying some of my 80’s fiorucci and Henry Lear from college, so it suits her!). My hope is that I can dig up, clean out and do my best not to acquire. And maybe get a little encouragement along the way. Last year I only purchased two bags, an Hermes Aline mini bag the first week of the year and a Gucci Dionysus WOC on the last day of the year. So pretty much a whole 11 months without a bag purchase. I’d like to keep that up and even do better.
> 
> I love all the photos and will see what I have in the red family to contribute. A shout out to @cowgirlsboots on your fabulous vintage style. I’ll try to share some of my vintage as well, although your collection is TDF. I love that you love the Dior trash bags! I was such a pre Dior Galliano fan and collected mostly his evening wear. It’s all boxed up but my DD did try some on for her prom, lol.
> 
> I’m also amazed at the pen bravery going on here. I am terrified to carry pens in any of my bags and switched to pencils. The thought of a pen strike or ink spill in a beloved bag kills me. I suppose a nice pen case would solve all that terror  funny thing is, I don’t baby my bags otherwise.
> 
> Sorry for the long intro post, I look forward to participating as best I can. My work keeps my posts intermittent, but I will try to keep up.


Nice to see you here! (blushing)
I am the same way about pens. So terrified of staining, although I have purchased pre-loved bags with ink stains, LOL.
This thread has really helped me curtail my spending, although I have become enamored of some bags that I didn't know about before (looking at you, @Cookiefiend!).
Looking forward to seeing some of your special items!


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> Nice to see you here! (blushing)
> I am the same way about pens. So terrified of staining, although I have purchased pre-loved bags with ink stains, LOL.
> This thread has really helped me curtail my spending, although I have become enamored of some bags that I didn't know about before (looking at you, @Cookiefiend!).
> Looking forward to seeing some of your special items!


  
Sorry! 
(That Studio bag is the bomb though!)


----------



## ohmisseevee

I might have to add the Strathberry East-West Crossbody that I tried on at Nordstrom yesterday to my wishlist. I've actually seen it online before but was really impressed when I looked at it and tried it on in person. I really love how the leather feels and the compartmentalizing inside, the link style of the chain (which can be doubled up to use as a shoulder bag), and the overall look.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> So nice to see how your red/burgundy collection has evolved, @More bags . The 2020 version is beautifully curated.
> 
> The Coco Handle is such an interesting bag to me, because of its versatility. And now you also have me interested in the WOC. I haven't owned a WOC in years, and I never owned a good one (just a little nylon Bagallini)… do you find that you use yours often?


Thanks for the kind words Elaine! I am loving my Coco Handle.
I have two WOCs, a black caviar leather one and a red lambskin one. I use them regularly and perhaps not as frequently as some of my more favourite bags (they are middle of the pack in usage in my bag wardrobe.) While they are great lightweight bags, they are small bags - some say they are SLGs, however I carry them as bags. The downside is that I have to remove the contents of my wallet or card case to put in the slots or pockets. It fits a full sized EpiPen, my phone, lipstick and car key fob. I don’t put my sunglasses in the WOC and for some people that is a complete no go. I do like wearing a WOC for movies, hockey games, dinners out, it works for me for school pick up/drop off, walking around at the mall and grocery shopping.
I hope it helps!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Oh my - that Coco Handle is just gorgeous. And that bag that makes me look at Chanel.
> There’s no C store where I live, I did pop into the one in West Palm Beach a couple of weeks ago... I didn’t see anything I loved but perhaps if I *had* seen one, I would have been tempted. Thank goodness there’s not one in Maui,


Thanks Cookie, I love my Coco Handle, too! It fits the formula for one of your favourite bag styles - top handle with a long strap! 



dcooney4 said:


> Gorgeous selections! They keep getting better.


Thank you dear dc! 



Rhl2987 said:


> Your reds are so deep and perfect. Love!!


Thank you for your kind words Rhl!


----------



## More bags

msd_bags said:


> I found my reds from 2017 and 2018 on my phone.  I don’t think I was able to post in 2019.
> View attachment 4667751
> 
> View attachment 4667752
> 
> 
> And now in 2020, I still have the same bags from 2018, except for the leather Longchamp and the smaller nylon Longchamp (Neo). The Neo has been replaced by another red (plum?) nylon Longchamp Le Pliage Club though not in my next photos.
> So here are my “true” reds
> Marc Jacobs 54 in Flame Red
> View attachment 4667761
> 
> Another Marc Jacobs, 1984 in Terracotta (orange-y, but since I put it under Reds in previous years I am categorizing it here)
> View attachment 4667759
> 
> Massaccesi midi Minerva in Red Cherry nappa
> View attachment 4667760
> 
> Somewhere along the way, my interest turned to  Oxblood.  Except for the Mulberry, all others were from 2019.
> Mulberry Small Zipped Bayswater in Oxblood
> View attachment 4667762
> 
> Givenchy Pandora in Oxblood
> View attachment 4667764
> 
> Massaccesi Zhoe Legend in Port (merinos leather)
> View attachment 4667765
> 
> And finally, a Longchamp pouch
> View attachment 4667763
> 
> I realized I have a true red Massaccesi Flora SLG that I don’t have a picture of.





msd_bags said:


> Btw, I forgot to post that even my wallet is burgundy - Bottega Veneta in Dark Barolo and also I got a Mulberry leather bracelet in Oxblood. (Pictures from last year)
> View attachment 4667775


Beautiful collection of red and burgundy bags. I love your BV wallet.


----------



## More bags

lynne_ross said:


> I posted my 3 red bags in the 2019 thread and have not added or sold any since they give me great coverage across bag types - 28 Kelly (day bag), tpm Evelyn (casual bag), and medor (date night, formal bag).


Hi @lynne_ross, I remember your gorgeous reds. It’s great they are still in your collection - perfect for every occasion!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you! There´ll always be unspeakable items in my purses... did I mention the stones my son picked up from the floor in Paris and the bottle of soap bubble fluid?
> 
> View attachment 4667805
> 
> 
> My poor wallet turned out halfway ok, again. There´ll always be a matte spot where I lost my nerve and rubbed too much, though. Even acrylic leather paint won´t cure that... It has been getting a little shabby over time (it must have been with me for over 5 years) and I´d consider replacing it if I only could find another huge one -like a standard brick!- with two zipped compartments and the second one not only a flat one for cards, but a full compartment, in red and and decent quality. It´s only L.Credi, a household brand.(The flash caught exactly the area in question and makes it look awful. It´s almost invisible in true life)
> View attachment 4667802
> View attachment 4667803
> 
> 
> Here are the fountain pen matching my ball pen and my second set from Pelikan together with their ostrich case.
> View attachment 4667801


Your wallet is a wonderful red. Wow, check out that Pelican family and beautiful ostrich case! 



cowgirlsboots said:


> Trailer Trash bag in Paris.
> Yippeeh, I was lucky and my boy took one decent photo of me...  hubby´s pics are blurred.
> View attachment 4667807


You look lovely and elegant!


----------



## More bags

dharma said:


> Hi everyone! With encouragement from the fabulous @momasaurus I’m going to give it my best to join this thread. I’ve read a bit of last year and all of this one and I think it’s a great way for me to dig into my closet and appreciate all that I’ve collected. I’d also love to downsize but I am a bit of a fashion hoarder ( my 20 yr old daughter is enjoying some of my 80’s fiorucci and Henry Lear from college, so it suits her!). My hope is that I can dig up, clean out and do my best not to acquire. And maybe get a little encouragement along the way. Last year I only purchased two bags, an Hermes Aline mini bag the first week of the year and a Gucci Dionysus WOC on the last day of the year. So pretty much a whole 11 months without a bag purchase. I’d like to keep that up and even do better.
> 
> I love all the photos and will see what I have in the red family to contribute. A shout out to @cowgirlsboots on your fabulous vintage style. I’ll try to share some of my vintage as well, although your collection is TDF. I love that you love the Dior trash bags! I was such a pre Dior Galliano fan and collected mostly his evening wear. It’s all boxed up but my DD did try some on for her prom, lol.
> 
> I’m also amazed at the pen bravery going on here. I am terrified to carry pens in any of my bags and switched to pencils. The thought of a pen strike or ink spill in a beloved bag kills me. I suppose a nice pen case would solve all that terror  funny thing is, I don’t baby my bags otherwise.
> 
> Sorry for the long intro post, I look forward to participating as best I can. My work keeps my posts intermittent, but I will try to keep up.


Welcome to the thread @dharma. Congratulations on your purchasing restraint last year. How do you like your Dionysus WOC? I get tempted by them every so often and I have to remind myself I don’t need one.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Bag spill for Red Week.
> Yesterday afternoon I carried my *Valentino Vlock Shoulder Bag* to a concert. The bag was my birthday present from DH last year. It's box calf, very stiff, and on the small side, so I find that it's good for dressy special events rather than knock-around daily use.
> With no trouble, it held:
> - my iPhone X
> - pill case
> - card case
> - cough drops
> - sunglasses
> - keys
> - lipstick
> - chocolate chip cookie
> 
> No, I don't normally run around with cookies in my bag! But the performance venue has a little shop that sells pre-concert munchies, including the absolutely best chocolate chip cookies in the whole. entire. world. We have a subscription to the concert series, so once a month I buy a cookie. And then I tuck it away in my bag to have with coffee the next morning. Hey, it's got all the basic food groups, right? Eggs, wheat, butter, sugar, chocolate…
> 
> View attachment 4668064


Beautiful bag and spill pic! The leather looks amazing and I want your cookie!



ElainePG said:


> Another red bag. I've had this one forever, but I just updated it with a wider strap a few montha ago to reduce wear & tear on my neck & upper back.
> 
> I believe I'm twins with @msd_bags on this one? It's the Marc Jacobs Mini 54 in Flame Red. And the strap is also by Marc Jacobs.
> 
> View attachment 4668101


Fantastic red!


----------



## More bags

Duplicate post


----------



## Katinahat

ElainePG said:


> Well, I'll admit that when DH and I are going to a restaurant, I ALWAYS check out the dessert menu first!


Me too. How funny! If there is an awesome chocolate dessert I choose a smaller main.


----------



## Katinahat

ohmisseevee said:


> I might have to add the Strathberry East-West Crossbody that I tried on at Nordstrom yesterday to my wishlist. I've actually seen it online before but was really impressed when I looked at it and tried it on in person. I really love how the leather feels and the compartmentalizing inside, the link style of the chain (which can be doubled up to use as a shoulder bag), and the overall look.


Sounds wonderful! I love crossbody chain straps that have the option to double up and carry over the shoulder too.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> Thanks for the kind words Elaine! I am loving my Coco Handle.
> I have two WOCs, a black caviar leather one and a red lambskin one. I use them regularly and perhaps not as frequently as some of my more favourite bags (they are middle of the pack in usage in my bag wardrobe.) While they are great lightweight bags, they are small bags - some say they are SLGs, however I carry them as bags. The downside is that I have to remove the contents of my wallet or card case to put in the slots or pockets. It fits a full sized EpiPen, my phone, lipstick and car key fob. I don’t put my sunglasses in the WOC and for some people that is a complete no go. I do like wearing a WOC for movies, hockey games, dinners out, it works for me for school pick up/drop off, walking around at the mall and grocery shopping.
> I hope it helps!


Taking a Chanel WOC grocery shopping sounds like a scene from an elegant, unknown to me world, but on the other hand it´s definetely the right thing to do when you are the lucky owner of one or several. They are too nice to only sit in the wardrobe! I wonder if I had one would I get away with taking it to the grocery store? Definetely! People would think I´d been to the markets in nearby Poland and bought myself a fake.


----------



## Katinahat

momasaurus said:


> Nice to see you here! (blushing)
> I am the same way about pens. So terrified of staining, although I have purchased pre-loved bags with ink stains, LOL.
> This thread has really helped me curtail my spending, although I have become enamored of some bags that I didn't know about before (looking at you, @Cookiefiend!).
> Looking forward to seeing some of your special items!


Pens and other items like drinks or snacks are of course a concern. I totally understand why some people choose not to carry them especially in really high end bags. Generally, I treat my bags with care but use them for everything as I want them to be practical and get joy from carrying them. I do put drinks, pens, hand cream etc in my bags but often in liners or pouches for the pens and hand cream. I check bottle lids really carefully! 

Maybe I’d feel differently if I owned some of the Chanel or other high end bags some members have.


----------



## dharma

More bags said:


> Welcome to the thread @dharma. Congratulations on your purchasing restraint last year. How do you like your Dionysus WOC? I get tempted by them every so often and I have to remind myself I don’t need one.



Thank you, I love it! I have been pondering this bag for over a year and had a hard time biting the bullet since it serves the same purpose as my mini pandora and old 224 Chanel reissue. All of them black. Love black. I suppose the easy way to justify would have been to buy it in a color but I know myself well. As a city dweller that walks constantly, often with two leashed dogs, the perfect roomy yet small crossbody is a never ending quest.  My “real size” handbags are for my work world. This fits cards, cash, iPhone, one lipstick, one key and sometimes my glasses. To me, It’s a bit more dressy than the reissue so I’ve used it for dinners and walks without the dogs. I’m traveling now but I’ll take a photo when I’m home. I think the mini Pandora wins for capacity and casual ease but I’ve been carrying them for several years and I’m ready to change things up.


----------



## dharma

Red week contribution. Red is not one of my go to colors, I wish I could be that girl with the red lip and a bag to match, but it’s not happening. A touch of burgundy is something I can work with.
This thread is already proving useful as I forgot I had this little cutie 
Reed Krakoff cross body:



Prune swift Lindy ghw, I forget to use this one too, but I really love it


----------



## msd_bags

dharma said:


> I think the mini Pandora wins for capacity and casual ease *but I’ve been carrying them for several years and I’m ready to change things up.*


This is why, maybe in the last 2 years, I have come to the conclusion that realistically, there will be no forever bag for me (by choice).  At some point, I will tire of carrying the bag.  (Well, I have no super high end bag right now, I don't know if my perspective will change if these are the bags that I have.)


----------



## Katinahat

dharma said:


> Red week contribution. Red is not one of my go to colors, I wish I could be that girl with the red lip and a bag to match, but it’s not happening. A touch of burgundy is something I can work with.
> This thread is already proving useful as I forgot I had this little cutie
> Reed Krakoff cross body:
> View attachment 4669065
> 
> 
> Prune swift Lindy ghw, I forget to use this one too, but I really love it
> View attachment 4669066


These are both lovely deep coloured bags. I’m the same with the lack of red. Your Swift Lindy looks like a really useful bag. I hope you can use it having shown it.


----------



## dcooney4

dharma said:


> Red week contribution. Red is not one of my go to colors, I wish I could be that girl with the red lip and a bag to match, but it’s not happening. A touch of burgundy is something I can work with.
> This thread is already proving useful as I forgot I had this little cutie
> Reed Krakoff cross body:
> View attachment 4669065
> 
> 
> Prune swift Lindy ghw, I forget to use this one too, but I really love it
> View attachment 4669066


Beautiful leather on these. I do burgundy but not red too.


----------



## momasaurus

dharma said:


> Red week contribution. Red is not one of my go to colors, I wish I could be that girl with the red lip and a bag to match, but it’s not happening. A touch of burgundy is something I can work with.
> This thread is already proving useful as I forgot I had this little cutie
> Reed Krakoff cross body:
> View attachment 4669065
> 
> 
> Prune swift Lindy ghw, I forget to use this one too, but I really love it
> View attachment 4669066


Both are gorgeous. Love the Lindy in this color!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Taking a Chanel WOC grocery shopping sounds like a scene from an elegant, unknown to me world, but on the other hand it´s definetely the right thing to do when you are the lucky owner of one or several. They are too nice to only sit in the wardrobe! I wonder if I had one would I get away with taking it to the grocery store? Definetely! People would think I´d been to the markets in nearby Poland and bought myself a fake.


Thank you cowgirlsboots, you are very kind. I like to have handbags that I love and wear frequently. I don’t have room for many special occasion bags and I like to be able wear my bags most places. People dress casually where I live and the WOCs are quite versatile in terms of wearing them with casual outfits and dressier outfits.


----------



## More bags

dharma said:


> Thank you, I love it! I have been pondering this bag for over a year and had a hard time biting the bullet since it serves the same purpose as my mini pandora and old 224 Chanel reissue. All of them black. Love black. I suppose the easy way to justify would have been to buy it in a color but I know myself well. As a city dweller that walks constantly, often with two leashed dogs, the perfect roomy yet small crossbody is a never ending quest.  My “real size” handbags are for my work world. This fits cards, cash, iPhone, one lipstick, one key and sometimes my glasses. To me, It’s a bit more dressy than the reissue so I’ve used it for dinners and walks without the dogs. I’m traveling now but I’ll take a photo when I’m home. I think the mini Pandora wins for capacity and casual ease but I’ve been carrying them for several years and I’m ready to change things up.


Your Dionysus WOC sounds wonderful. I am impressed you can fit your glasses in it. I spent some time researching this bag online yesterday   It is beautiful. I also admire your self awareness that black works for you.


----------



## More bags

dharma said:


> Red week contribution. Red is not one of my go to colors, I wish I could be that girl with the red lip and a bag to match, but it’s not happening. A touch of burgundy is something I can work with.
> This thread is already proving useful as I forgot I had this little cutie
> Reed Krakoff cross body:
> View attachment 4669065
> 
> 
> Prune swift Lindy ghw, I forget to use this one too, but I really love it
> View attachment 4669066


These are beautiful bags. I used to have the Reed Krakoff Standard Mini Shoulder bag in fuchsia. Yours is lovely! The leather on your Lindy is scrumptious!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> Thank you cowgirlsboots, you are very kind. I like to have handbags that I love and wear frequently. I don’t have room for many special occasion bags and I like to be able wear my bags most places. People dress casually where I live and the WOCs are quite versatile in terms of wearing them with casual outfits and dressier outfits.



I love your bag attitude @More bags ! It´s role model material! In my town there´s no room for special occasions and special occasion bags at all. Most of my poor bags only see the light of day when we go away, some actually live in my parents´ house in a more "civilized" region. 
My Galliano bags certainly go well with quirky or casual outfits and I will try to follow your lead and finally USE them. People have got used to seeing me with my simple vintage bags so I should take it a step further.... wouldn´t I always be scared to ruin my bags...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> Pens and other items like drinks or snacks are of course a concern. I totally understand why some people choose not to carry them especially in really high end bags. Generally, I treat my bags with care but use them for everything as I want them to be practical and get joy from carrying them. I do put drinks, pens, hand cream etc in my bags but often in liners or pouches for the pens and hand cream. I check bottle lids really carefully!
> 
> Maybe I’d feel differently if I owned some of the Chanel or other high end bags some members have.



@Katinahat I do relate! I really cherish the German vintage bags I use all the time (like Goldpfeil or Aigner or Jaguar) and am careful with them, but don´t think twice about pens and handcream I need (in puches!) or food my son passes to me for safekeeping (there´s always a plastic bag at hand!). These bags don´t mind being used and stuffed to the limit. If I had a Chanel or other really high end bag I´d certainly act differently.


----------



## momasaurus

Here are my red and pink SLGs: 
Kelly wallet rubis epsom
BV ziparound
Calvi rose pourpre 
Calvi in rose Sakura
Coach card holder


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> @Katinahat I do relate! I really cherish the German vintage bags I use all the time (like Goldpfeil or Aigner or Jaguar) and am careful with them, but don´t think twice about pens and handcream I need (in puches!) or food my son passes to me for safekeeping (there´s always a plastic bag at hand!). These bags don´t mind being used and stuffed to the limit. If I had a Chanel or other really high end bag I´d certainly act differently.


Hah! I know the feeling. My girls are always getting me to carry their stuff. Only now they are bigger it’s phones and purses rather than snacks! 

Had to buy them both a bag of their own! 

One day perhaps we’ll both have a Chanel.  Can but dream.


----------



## Katinahat

momasaurus said:


> Here are my red and pink SLGs:
> Kelly wallet rubis epsom
> BV ziparound
> Calvi rose pourpre
> Calvi in rose Sakura
> Coach card holder
> View attachment 4669598


Love all these colours!


----------



## momasaurus

Katinahat said:


> Love all these colours!


Thanks, @Katinahat. When I post my bags we'll see that I only have one actually red item!


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> Here are my red and pink SLGs:
> Kelly wallet rubis epsom
> BV ziparound
> Calvi rose pourpre
> Calvi in rose Sakura
> Coach card holder
> View attachment 4669598


Gorgeous! ❤️


----------



## keodi

msd_bags said:


> I found my reds from 2017 and 2018 on my phone.  I don’t think I was able to post in 2019.
> View attachment 4667751
> 
> View attachment 4667752
> 
> 
> And now in 2020, I still have the same bags from 2018, except for the leather Longchamp and the smaller nylon Longchamp (Neo). The Neo has been replaced by another red (plum?) nylon Longchamp Le Pliage Club though not in my next photos.
> So here are my “true” reds
> Marc Jacobs 54 in Flame Red
> View attachment 4667761
> 
> Another Marc Jacobs, 1984 in Terracotta (orange-y, but since I put it under Reds in previous years I am categorizing it here)
> View attachment 4667759
> 
> Massaccesi midi Minerva in Red Cherry nappa
> View attachment 4667760
> 
> Somewhere along the way, my interest turned to  Oxblood.  Except for the Mulberry, all others were from 2019.
> Mulberry Small Zipped Bayswater in Oxblood
> View attachment 4667762
> 
> Givenchy Pandora in Oxblood
> View attachment 4667764
> 
> Massaccesi Zhoe Legend in Port (merinos leather)
> View attachment 4667765
> 
> And finally, a Longchamp pouch
> View attachment 4667763
> 
> I realized I have a true red Massaccesi Flora SLG that I don’t have a picture of.


Great bags!


msd_bags said:


> Btw, I forgot to post that even my wallet is burgundy - Bottega Veneta in Dark Barolo and also I got a Mulberry leather bracelet in Oxblood. (Pictures from last year)
> View attachment 4667775


beautiful!


cowgirlsboots said:


> Trailer Trash bag in Paris.
> Yippeeh, I was lucky and my boy took one decent photo of me...  hubby´s pics are blurred.
> View attachment 4667807


you look fantastic!


dharma said:


> Red week contribution. Red is not one of my go to colors, I wish I could be that girl with the red lip and a bag to match, but it’s not happening. A touch of burgundy is something I can work with.
> This thread is already proving useful as I forgot I had this little cutie
> Reed Krakoff cross body:
> View attachment 4669065
> 
> Prune swift Lindy ghw, I forget to use this one too, but I really love it
> View attachment 4669066


I love your red collection! I love the leather on your lindy!


momasaurus said:


> Here are my red and pink SLGs:
> Kelly wallet rubis epsom
> BV ziparound
> Calvi rose pourpre
> Calvi in rose Sakura
> Coach card holder
> View attachment 4669598


beautiful!


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> Here are my red and pink SLGs:
> Kelly wallet rubis epsom
> BV ziparound
> Calvi rose pourpre
> Calvi in rose Sakura
> Coach card holder
> View attachment 4669598


momasaurus, beautiful SLGs. Your Rubis Kelly Wallet is a great shade of red and your Coach card holder looks like a great size.


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> Here are my red and pink SLGs:
> Kelly wallet rubis epsom
> BV ziparound
> Calvi rose pourpre
> Calvi in rose Sakura
> Coach card holder
> View attachment 4669598


Beautiful selections! Love the colors.


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Gorgeous! ❤️


Thank you!


keodi said:


> Great bags!
> 
> beautiful!
> 
> you look fantastic!
> 
> I love your red collection! I love the leather on your lindy!
> 
> beautiful!


Thanks so much!


More bags said:


> momasaurus, beautiful SLGs. Your Rubis Kelly Wallet is a great shade of red and your Coach card holder looks like a great size.


Rubis is a wonderful color indeed. The coach thing is super-handy: has a zip top for coins, card slots, and it's a keychain


dcooney4 said:


> Beautiful selections! Love the colors.


I seem to like pink for small items!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Back home - these are my red SLGs 
Hermès Silk’in (not positive on the color - help is appreciated!), and my Longchamp Gatsby wallet - it’s an orangy red, but it’s more red than orange.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Back home - these are my red SLGs
> Hermès Silk’in (not positive on the color - help is appreciated!), and my Longchamp Gatsby wallet - it’s an orangy red, but it’s more red than orange.
> View attachment 4670421


That longchamp one is so cute.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> That longchamp one is so cute.


Thank you! I really like it, it’s smaller than the Silk’in, and the leather inside and out is lovely.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Thanks for the kind words Elaine! I am loving my Coco Handle.
> I have two WOCs, a black caviar leather one and a red lambskin one. I use them regularly and perhaps not as frequently as some of my more favourite bags (they are middle of the pack in usage in my bag wardrobe.) While they are great lightweight bags, they are small bags - some say they are SLGs, however I carry them as bags. The downside is that I have to remove the contents of my wallet or card case to put in the slots or pockets. It fits a full sized EpiPen, my phone, lipstick and car key fob. I don’t put my sunglasses in the WOC and for some people that is a complete no go. I do like wearing a WOC for movies, hockey games, dinners out, it works for me for school pick up/drop off, walking around at the mall and grocery shopping.
> I hope it helps!


Definitely helps… thank you so much! I'll have to revisit the question of sunglasses. Maybe this would only be an option for me in the evenings. Because I definitely do have to carry sunglasses with me.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Here are my red and pink SLGs:
> Kelly wallet rubis epsom
> BV ziparound
> Calvi rose pourpre
> Calvi in rose Sakura
> Coach card holder
> View attachment 4669598


This is a pretty collection, @momasaurus


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Back home - these are my red SLGs
> Hermès Silk’in (not positive on the color - help is appreciated!), and my Longchamp Gatsby wallet - it’s an orangy red, but it’s more red than orange.
> View attachment 4670421


Love the texture on the Longchamp… also the postlock closure.


----------



## dcooney4

Here is a picture of the backpack Dh bought me for Valentines Day.


----------



## dcooney4

I also sent another bag on its way today. I liked it but I was wearing a similar one so often and rarely pulling this one so off it went.


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> Here is a picture of the backpack Dh bought me for Valentines Day.


These MK backpacks are really lovely bags. This one has especially gorgeous leather with that quilt and silver hardware. Well done DH!


----------



## keodi

dcooney4 said:


> Here is a picture of the backpack Dh bought me for Valentines Day.


The leather and quilting is beautiful!


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> These MK backpacks are really lovely bags. This one has especially gorgeous leather with that quilt and silver hardware. Well done DH!


Thanks!


----------



## dcooney4

keodi said:


> The leather and quilting is beautiful!


Thanks!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Here is a picture of the backpack Dh bought me for Valentines Day.


Very interesting quilting design on this. DH did great!


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Here is a picture of the backpack Dh bought me for Valentines Day.





dcooney4 said:


> I also sent another bag on its way today. I liked it but I was wearing a similar one so often and rarely pulling this one so off it went.


That bag is beautiful!! Your DH did great!
And, wow, I sense that you are doing great in culling your collection!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> This is a pretty collection, @momasaurus



Thank you! I’ve just moved into this pink BV as my regular wallet while I send my green one to spa.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Back home - these are my red SLGs
> Hermès Silk’in (not positive on the color - help is appreciated!), and my Longchamp Gatsby wallet - it’s an orangy red, but it’s more red than orange.
> View attachment 4670421


Beautiful red wallets Cookie!


----------



## msd_bags

momasaurus said:


> Here are my red and pink SLGs:
> Kelly wallet rubis epsom
> BV ziparound
> Calvi rose pourpre
> Calvi in rose Sakura
> Coach card holder
> View attachment 4669598


love these colors!


----------



## msd_bags

Going blue with my MCM medium Klara on a casual wear Friday at the office.


----------



## Katinahat

msd_bags said:


> Going blue with my MCM medium Klara on a casual wear Friday at the office.
> 
> View attachment 4670932



Oh, just seen this lovely bag and outfit on another sticky thread! You look fabulous.


----------



## msd_bags

Katinahat said:


> Oh, just seen this lovely bag and outfit on another sticky thread! You look fabulous.


Thanks!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> That bag is beautiful!! Your DH did great!
> And, wow, I sense that you are doing great in culling your collection!


I am really trying. Last year I bought quite a few bags with a certain lacquer fabric that was great for inclement weather but then I started seeing post after post with people having issues with it getting holes . So as much as I loved them I got rid of all but my favorite one. I kept reaching for the same one most of the time anyway. Now if it ends up happening to this bag , at least I will have worn it so much I will have gotten my moneys worth.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Very interesting quilting design on this. DH did great!


Thanks! I just thought it was sweet that after all this time he made an effort.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Going blue with my MCM medium Klara on a casual wear Friday at the office.
> View attachment 4670932


I love that blue! I love that we are twins again even if in different colors.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Love the texture on the Longchamp… also the postlock closure.


Thank you! It’s actually just a snap, that fancy clasp is just decorative on the top! 


dcooney4 said:


> Here is a picture of the backpack Dh bought me for Valentines Day.


Very cute! Is it heavy? 


More bags said:


> Beautiful red wallets Cookie!


Thanks sweetie! 


msd_bags said:


> Going blue with my MCM medium Klara on a casual wear Friday at the office.
> View attachment 4670932


Super cute! I love the silver pop of your shoes! 


dcooney4 said:


> I am really trying. Last year I bought quite a few bags with a certain lacquer fabric that was great for inclement weather but then I started seeing post after post with people having issues with it getting holes . So as much as I loved them I got rid of all but my favorite one. I kept reaching for the same one most of the time anyway. Now if it ends up happening to this bag , at least I will have worn it so much I will have gotten my moneys worth.


Oh my - really? I’ve been tempted (‘cause I love the micro Sutton), especially by the port color.


----------



## keodi

msd_bags said:


> Going blue with my MCM medium Klara on a casual wear Friday at the office.
> View attachment 4670932


I love it!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you! It’s actually just a snap, that fancy clasp is just decorative on the top!
> 
> Very cute! Is it heavy?
> 
> Thanks sweetie!
> 
> Super cute! I love the silver pop of your shoes!
> 
> Oh my - really? I’ve been tempted (‘cause I love the micro Sutton), especially by the port color.


The backpack is very light . As far as the lacquer goes I have had no issues personally. I wear the micro Sutton a lot and mine looks fine. I just got scared with all the posts , but I don’t know how they treat their bags. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Rhl2987

dcooney4 said:


> Here is a picture of the backpack Dh bought me for Valentines Day.


I love the quilting on this!


----------



## momasaurus

msd_bags said:


> love these colors!


Thanks so much. Does anybody NOT like pink? (and would they admit it?)


----------



## ohmisseevee

momasaurus said:


> Thanks so much. Does anybody NOT like pink? (and would they admit it?)



I don't like pink for myself, but I can appreciate the color on others. Your SLGs are beautiful!


----------



## Katinahat

momasaurus said:


> Thanks so much. Does anybody NOT like pink? (and would they admit it?)


Do I like pink!?!


----------



## Katinahat

momasaurus said:


> Thanks so much. Does anybody NOT like pink? (and would they admit it?)


And an impromptu bag spill in case you still aren’t sure....


I might be carrying a blue bag but I’m all pink on the inside.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> And an impromptu bag spill in case you still aren’t sure....
> View attachment 4671286
> 
> I might be carrying a blue bag but I’m all pink on the inside.


Love it!


----------



## keodi

dcooney4 said:


> Love it!


me too!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Going through my photos I found another red bag. 



This one used to be white and was painted "flame"-red (with a black undertone) to match a pair of shoes and an outfit I never got to wear. I sold it on. 
It was a rather big bag.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

My dose of Dior from Paris: Diva boots!



Honestly, I don´t have any idea where to wear them... but leave them behind I couldn´t do. Who knows when another pair in my size, a halfway decent state and at a halfway ok price (after a lot of haggling with the nice owner of one the charming vintage boutiques at the St Ouen market.) will turn up, again.

The little black 40ies bag is the only bag I bought in Paris. It was 5 Euro...


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> My dose of Dior from Paris: Diva boots!
> View attachment 4671462
> 
> 
> Honestly, I don´t have any idea where to wear them... but leave them behind I couldn´t do. Who knows when another pair in my size, a halfway decent state and at a halfway ok price (after a lot of haggling with the nice owner of one the charming vintage boutiques at the St Ouen market.) will turn up, again.
> 
> The little black 40ies bag is the only bag I bought in Paris. It was 5 Euro...
> 
> View attachment 4671463


Those are some hot boots.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Those are some hot boots.


Thank-you! I just love them and am still laughing when I remember the seller telling me how nice they made my legs look, lifting me up a bit- in contrast to the block heeled weather proof Ugg Jessia boots I was wearing that day.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Here is a picture of the backpack Dh bought me for Valentines Day.


It´s lovely and not at all what I picture when I think "MK" at all! Your husband chose well! Do you love it now, too?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

momasaurus said:


> Here are my red and pink SLGs:
> Kelly wallet rubis epsom
> BV ziparound
> Calvi rose pourpre
> Calvi in rose Sakura
> Coach card holder
> View attachment 4669598



So pretty! I love them all! ❤


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> Those are some hot boots.


Echoing this. They are awesome!


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you! I just love them and am still laughing when I remember the seller telling me how nice they made my legs look, lifting me up a bit- in contrast to the block heeled weather proof Ugg Jessia boots I was wearing that day.


I’m sure the weatherproof uggs are lovely too and warm and comfortable!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> I also sent another bag on its way today. I liked it but I was wearing a similar one so often and rarely pulling this one so off it went.


Congratulations! I admire your willpower. 
Unfortunately I´m totally lacking this atm and spend hours and hours staring at bags... so far it´s only staring, but my wishlist is expanding.


----------



## muchstuff

I've finally reorganized my bags so they're all out of their dust bags and lined up on shelves. (I have to share, they look so pretty ).  Then I read on another thread that you shouldn't have the leathers touching each other for prolonged periods of time. Any thoughts on this? I thought if I can see them all every day I may start to decide which ones I can sell, although I'm not sure if it will actually help or not....


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> The backpack is very light . As far as the lacquer goes I have had no issues personally. I wear the micro Sutton a lot and mine looks fine. I just got scared with all the posts , but I don’t know how they treat their bags. I hope that makes sense.



My oldest daughter has a very sentimental MK Ciara- her boy-friend bought it for her with his first full paycheck years ago. She used to wear it every day without any problems. It still looks like new!  
But after she took it to New York on holidays last year and heavily overstuffed it the rubber (?) binding on the handles gave in. 
I tried to get help from MK customer service and was told they generally do not repair any bags- not even if you pay for it what I´d have happily done for her. 
They exchange all bags that become faulty within the 2 year-warranty, but that´s all. 
That´s sad when it comes to sentimental bags...  
I´ll take my edge paint with me when I go to see her at Easter and will give the repair a try.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> I’m sure the weatherproof uggs are lovely too and warm and comfortable!


Well... they are quite nice. The shape is a little chunky/ very structured and even after 3 years they have not completely given in to my wide feet, so the comfort is sometimes limited. Their advantage is that they are warm, weather- and waterproof and have  slip-proof profile soles.


----------



## Katinahat

muchstuff said:


> I've finally reorganized my bags so they're all out of their dust bags and lined up on shelves. (I have to share, they look so pretty ).  Then I read on another thread that you shouldn't have the leathers touching each other for prolonged periods of time. Any thoughts on this? I thought if I can see them all every day I may start to decide which ones I can sell, although I'm not sure if it will actually help or not....
> View attachment 4671555
> View attachment 4671556
> View attachment 4671557
> View attachment 4671559
> View attachment 4671560
> View attachment 4671561


Your storage is fabulous. You can really see all your bags. I guess you need to be careful with colour transfer if they are close but you don’t have light colours next to dark so should be okay. 

I love seeing my bags inside my cupboards. I don’t have as many but I agree it helps me switch and use them more often. This is the section above my vanity mirror and shelves.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

muchstuff said:


> I've finally reorganized my bags so they're all out of their dust bags and lined up on shelves. (I have to share, they look so pretty ).  Then I read on another thread that you shouldn't have the leathers touching each other for prolonged periods of time. Any thoughts on this? I thought if I can see them all every day I may start to decide which ones I can sell, although I'm not sure if it will actually help or not....
> View attachment 4671555
> View attachment 4671556
> View attachment 4671557
> View attachment 4671559
> View attachment 4671560
> View attachment 4671561



What a stunning display! The "Paris" bag caught my eye. May I see it, please?


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> Well... they are quite nice. The shape is a little chunky/ very structured and even after 3 years they have not completely given in to my wide feet, so the comfort is sometimes limited. Their advantage is that they are warm, weather- and waterproof and have  slip-proof profile soles.
> View attachment 4671594


They do look very nice!


----------



## momasaurus

ohmisseevee said:


> I don't like pink for myself, but I can appreciate the color on others. Your SLGs are beautiful!



Thank you! And also for your honesty!


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> So pretty! I love them all! [emoji173]



Thank you!


----------



## momasaurus

The last time I home spa’d my Rouge H bags:


----------



## cowgirlsboots

momasaurus said:


> The last time I home spa’d my Rouge H bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4671632


Glorious! Which products do you use for home-spa-ing, please?


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> It´s lovely and not at all what I picture when I think "MK" at all! Your husband chose well! Do you love it now, too?


I really do like it. It is not heavy and has nice pockets inside. The best part is the zipper just glides. I had ordered a backpack in December from a different company and I could not get it open.


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> The last time I home spa’d my Rouge H bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4671632


Oh my...


----------



## dcooney4

muchstuff said:


> I've finally reorganized my bags so they're all out of their dust bags and lined up on shelves. (I have to share, they look so pretty ).  Then I read on another thread that you shouldn't have the leathers touching each other for prolonged periods of time. Any thoughts on this? I thought if I can see them all every day I may start to decide which ones I can sell, although I'm not sure if it will actually help or not....
> View attachment 4671555
> View attachment 4671556
> View attachment 4671557
> View attachment 4671559
> View attachment 4671560
> View attachment 4671561


Gorgeous bags! I don’t know the answer to the touching bags. Maybe put the dust bags under the bags and have it the excess come up a tiny bit to prevent the touching. I find if a bag is out of its dust bag I will grab it more often too. Though I rarely do that.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Your storage is fabulous. You can really see all your bags. I guess you need to be careful with colour transfer if they are close but you don’t have light colours next to dark so should be okay.
> 
> I love seeing my bags inside my cupboards. I don’t have as many but I agree it helps me switch and use them more often. This is the section above my vanity mirror and shelves.
> 
> View attachment 4671595


Very pretty!


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> The last time I home spa’d my Rouge H bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4671632


Stunning Reds.


----------



## muchstuff

Katinahat said:


> Your storage is fabulous. You can really see all your bags. I guess you need to be careful with colour transfer if they are close but you don’t have light colours next to dark so should be okay.
> 
> I love seeing my bags inside my cupboards. I don’t have as many but I agree it helps me switch and use them more often. This is the section above my vanity mirror and shelves.
> 
> View attachment 4671595


See how pretty that looks? I do think I'll use more of them if I can see them.


----------



## muchstuff

cowgirlsboots said:


> What a stunning display! The "Paris" bag caught my eye. May I see it, please?


It's a Balencicga grafitti Bazar bag in XS. Here it is with friends, front and back.


----------



## muchstuff

dcooney4 said:


> Gorgeous bags! I don’t know the answer to the touching bags. Maybe put the dust bags under the bags and have it the excess come up a tiny bit to prevent the touching. I find if a bag is out of its dust bag I will grab it more often too. Though I rarely do that.


I do think I need to find something to put between them, not sure what that'll be just yet...


----------



## Katinahat

muchstuff said:


> I do think I need to find something to put between them, not sure what that'll be just yet...


I’ve seen people use plastic or cardboard bookshelf dividers. That always looks like it works quite well. Minimum space wastage and doesn’t distract from the prettiness of your wonderful collection.


----------



## muchstuff

Katinahat said:


> I’ve seen people use plastic or cardboard bookshelf dividers. That always looks like it works quite well. Minimum space wastage and doesn’t distract from the prettiness of your wonderful collection.


That's the second time plastic has been mentioned, I'm not sure if it would be a good thing against the leather? But yes, something along those lines.


----------



## Katinahat

muchstuff said:


> That's the second time plastic has been mentioned, I'm not sure if it would be a good thing against the leather? But yes, something along those lines.


I haven’t tried it myself but I can see what you mean about plastic. Let us know what you come up with. Loved your storage pics.


----------



## muchstuff

Katinahat said:


> I haven’t tried it myself but I can see what you mean about plastic. Let us know what you come up with. Loved your storage pics.


Thanks, I'm determined to come up with something...


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> Gorgeous bags! I don’t know the answer to the touching bags. Maybe put the dust bags under the bags and have it the excess come up a tiny bit to prevent the touching. I find if a bag is out of its dust bag I will grab it more often too. Though I rarely do that.


The in or out of dust bags for storage is an interesting debate which seems to split bag lovers. Without doubt it’s better for the bags to be stored inside their dust bags. However, I made the decision to store them out as I view my small collection as being like private art to enjoy. They are carefully displayed on the higher shelves of my fitted wardrobes and peak out when I open the doors.


----------



## muchstuff

Katinahat said:


> The in or out of dust bags for storage is an interesting debate which seems to split bag lovers. Without doubt it’s better for the bags to be stored inside their dust bags. However, I made the decision to store them out as I view my small collection as being like private art to enjoy. They are carefully displayed on the higher shelves of my fitted wardrobes and peak out when I open the doors.


Lovely way to display them! Maybe I'll leave them out for awhile then put them back. As I mentioned somewhere earlier I don't have to worry about humidity and we have A/C so the house is fairly well sealed against dust, so that's a plus.


----------



## More bags

muchstuff said:


> I've finally reorganized my bags so they're all out of their dust bags and lined up on shelves. (I have to share, they look so pretty ).  Then I read on another thread that you shouldn't have the leathers touching each other for prolonged periods of time. Any thoughts on this? I thought if I can see them all every day I may start to decide which ones I can sell, although I'm not sure if it will actually help or not....
> View attachment 4671555
> View attachment 4671556
> View attachment 4671557
> View attachment 4671559
> View attachment 4671560
> View attachment 4671561


Squeeee, Balenciaga and BV goodies.  Your closet looks beautiful!


----------



## Katinahat

muchstuff said:


> Lovely way to display them! Maybe I'll leave them out for awhile then put them back. As I mentioned somewhere earlier I don't have to worry about humidity and we have A/C so the house is fairly well sealed against dust, so that's a plus.


No need for air con here as never that hot but central heating dries house out in winter!  

I’ve probably run out of space to get any more bags in my cupboards so that’s a reason for me to be shopping my own collection. Your collection looks beautiful on display and probably somewhat larger than mine.


----------



## ElainePG

muchstuff said:


> I've finally reorganized my bags so they're all out of their dust bags and lined up on shelves. (I have to share, they look so pretty ).  Then I read on another thread that *you shouldn't have the leathers touching each other for prolonged periods of time.* Any thoughts on this? I thought if I can see them all every day I may start to decide which ones I can sell, although I'm not sure if it will actually help or not....
> View attachment 4671555
> View attachment 4671556
> View attachment 4671557
> View attachment 4671559
> View attachment 4671560
> View attachment 4671561


Your closet looks fantastic, @muchstuff . The bags look quite impressive, all lined up in neat rows. You have a terrific collection. 

I've never heard that leather isn't supposed to touch leather. If it's true, I'm in trouble!


----------



## muchstuff

More bags said:


> Squeeee, Balenciaga and BV goodies.  Your closet looks beautiful!


Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

Katinahat said:


> No need for air con here as never that hot but central heating dries house out in winter!
> 
> I’ve probably run out of space to get anymore bags in my cupboards so that’s a reason for me to be shopping my own collection. Your collection looks beautiful on display and probably somewhat larger than mine.


My problem is I can't stop buying...


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> The last time I home spa’d my Rouge H bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4671632


Yes! Rouge H beauties!


----------



## muchstuff

ElainePG said:


> Your closet looks fantastic, @muchstuff . The bags look quite impressive, all lined up in neat rows. You have a terrific collection.
> 
> I've never heard that leather isn't supposed to touch leather. If it's true, I'm in trouble!


Thanks! @fayden said she's had her Bals touching for a long while with no repercussions so I don't know...


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> The last time I home spa’d my Rouge H bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4671632


I just gave a little involuntary sigh when I saw all this gorgeous rouge leather…


----------



## Katinahat

muchstuff said:


> My problem is I can't stop buying...


I think quite a few of us on TPF have that problem. My last new bag only arrived on Monday but it was a gift from DH.


----------



## muchstuff

Katinahat said:


> I think quite a few of us on TPF have that problem. My last new bag only arrived on Monday but it was a gift from DH.


I've picked up three bags in the last week and one more is on the way (well, one of them was on layaway for three months, does that count?) Now I just pulled one of the bags I had marked for sale back into my collection, at least temporarily.


----------



## Katinahat

muchstuff said:


> I've picked up three bags in the last week and one more is on the way (well, one of them was on layaway for three months, does that count?) Now I just pulled one of the bags I had marked for sale back into my collection, at least temporarily.


No point selling if you might regret it. Better to keep until you are certain.


----------



## momasaurus

My Massacesi Zhoe:


----------



## keodi

momasaurus said:


> My Massacesi Zhoe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4671644


beautiful!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

muchstuff said:


> I've finally reorganized my bags so they're all out of their dust bags and lined up on shelves. (I have to share, they look so pretty ).  Then I read on another thread that you shouldn't have the leathers touching each other for prolonged periods of time. Any thoughts on this? I thought if I can see them all every day I may start to decide which ones I can sell, although I'm not sure if it will actually help or not....
> View attachment 4671555
> View attachment 4671556
> View attachment 4671557
> View attachment 4671559
> View attachment 4671560
> View attachment 4671561


Wow - lovely collection!


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> My Massacesi Zhoe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4671644


What a gorgeous red and perfect pairing with the scarf!


----------



## posesqueen

I love burgundy bags!


----------



## muchstuff

Cookiefiend said:


> Wow - lovely collection!


Thanks!


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> Glorious! Which products do you use for home-spa-ing, please?


These are all box leather. I have a crate full of stuff for that, LOL. Saphir, Fiebings, Meltonian, some of Docride's stuff, some of the stuff she *used* to recommend, etc. I have more stuff for other leathers.


Cookiefiend said:


> Oh my...


Thanks!


dcooney4 said:


> Stunning Reds.


This is the most I have of any one color, so you won't be seeing a lot more of me! 


More bags said:


> Yes! Rouge H beauties!


Thanks - I loooooove the color.


ElainePG said:


> I just gave a little involuntary sigh when I saw all this gorgeous rouge leather…


Thank you. A family photo.


----------



## momasaurus

keodi said:


> beautiful!!





Cookiefiend said:


> What a gorgeous red and perfect pairing with the scarf!


Thank you both. It's my only REALLY red thing except for a pair of corduroy trousers and a shirt from Gap!


----------



## fayden

muchstuff said:


> Thanks! @fayden said she's had her Bals touching for a long while with no repercussions so I don't know...



Yup. I've had my bals stacked on top of one another for years... and nothing has transferred. my house is kept cool at all times and no humidity in the closet... so I'm not worried about it.


----------



## msd_bags

muchstuff said:


> I've finally reorganized my bags so they're all out of their dust bags and lined up on shelves. (I have to share, they look so pretty ).  Then I read on another thread that you shouldn't have the leathers touching each other for prolonged periods of time. Any thoughts on this? I thought if I can see them all every day I may start to decide which ones I can sell, although I'm not sure if it will actually help or not....
> View attachment 4671555
> View attachment 4671556
> View attachment 4671557
> View attachment 4671559
> View attachment 4671560
> View attachment 4671561


Wow, I envy your closet and your bag collection as well!!  It’s generally humid In my country and also dusty.  I don’t open my windows and I have air conditioner in my room, even then dust still gets in.  I attempted to display my bags before in my glass encased bookcase, but no, I realized it would not be a good idea.  My dust bags get a dusty feel, that means dust do get in.


----------



## muchstuff

msd_bags said:


> Wow, I envy your closet and your bag collection as well!!  It’s generally humid In my country and also dusty.  I don’t open my windows and I have air conditioner in my room, even then dust still gets in.  I attempted to display my bags before in my glass encased bookcase, but no, I realized it would not be a good idea.  My dust bags get a dusty feel, that means dust do get in.


I’m fortunate that we’re fairly temperate here. I think they’ll be OK  out on the shelves...


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> I love that blue! I love that we are twins again even if in different colors.


I know right!   How do you find your Klara?  I love mine as it is very easy to carry.  But I find it a bit casual for work (Monday to Thursday as Friday is a casual day), though it’s really not.  Just mindset I guess.


----------



## essiedub

For Red Week

Bags



SLGs (left)and Office accoutrements (right)



And closeup of the “specials”


----------



## ohmisseevee

Goegeous!! Is this Marco's nappa leather?


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> For Red Week
> 
> Bags
> View attachment 4671850
> 
> 
> SLGs (left)and Office accoutrements (right)
> View attachment 4671848
> 
> 
> And closeup of the “specials”
> View attachment 4671849


Absolutely stunning bags and SLGs @essiedub!


----------



## Katinahat

essiedub said:


> For Red Week
> 
> Bags
> View attachment 4671850
> 
> 
> SLGs (left)and Office accoutrements (right)
> View attachment 4671848
> 
> 
> And closeup of the “specials”
> View attachment 4671849


Your red collection is most enviable! So many lovely bags and SLGs. Do you switch SLGs regularly too? 

I can never work out how I’d wear red. In fact I don’t have any yellow, orange or green either. From blue week onwards I’m there though.


----------



## dcooney4

muchstuff said:


> That's the second time plastic has been mentioned, I'm not sure if it would be a good thing against the leather? But yes, something along those lines.


I don't think plastic is good unless there is no hot weather where you are. Heat ,plastic and leather is not a good combo.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> The in or out of dust bags for storage is an interesting debate which seems to split bag lovers. Without doubt it’s better for the bags to be stored inside their dust bags. However, I made the decision to store them out as I view my small collection as being like private art to enjoy. They are carefully displayed on the higher shelves of my fitted wardrobes and peak out when I open the doors.


I think the way you have them without being squeezed together as well as behind cabinet doors works.


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> My Massacesi Zhoe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4671644


Beautiful bag and so is the scarf.


----------



## dcooney4

posesqueen said:


> I love burgundy bags!


Another burgundy fan here. Wonderful leather on these two.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I know right!   How do you find your Klara?  I love mine as it is very easy to carry.  But I find it a bit casual for work (Monday to Thursday as Friday is a casual day), though it’s really not.  Just mindset I guess.


I think it is a wonderful bag. I mostly wear it crossbody so for me definitely more casual.


----------



## dcooney4

essiedub said:


> For Red Week
> 
> Bags
> View attachment 4671850
> 
> 
> SLGs (left)and Office accoutrements (right)
> View attachment 4671848
> 
> 
> And closeup of the “specials”
> View attachment 4671849


Gorgeous reds! What is the nylon burgundy one in the top picture? So pretty!


----------



## dharma

Trying multi/quote, this thread moves so fast!


Katinahat said:


> Your bag looks great in both the modelling shots. It has relaxed over time but looks like you have simply enjoyed using it.
> 
> I have posted this photo in a few places - on mulberry tote thread and also general new bag thread - as it is beautiful and I’m delighted with it. My contents are switched into it ready for work tomorrow but it would equally be good as a weekend day or travel hand luggage bag.
> 
> Here it is with the flowers DH gave me for Valentine’s Day. The second shot is of the contrasting suede interior with the pouch attached. It’s very light and I like really the colour. Feet would have been an advantage I feel but certainly not a deal breaker especially as it was a gift.
> 
> View attachment 4668262
> View attachment 4668267
> 
> 
> Apologies it’s not red but I’ve got several pinky red contents in it!


Beautiful bag, what a sweet husband!! 



cowgirlsboots said:


> German Esquire do a wallet with a kiss clasp coin compartment inside for more comfortable access.


Love a kiss lock!!!



msd_bags said:


> This is why, maybe in the last 2 years, I have come to the conclusion that realistically, there will be no forever bag for me (by choice).  At some point, I will tire of carrying the bag.  (Well, I have no super high end bag right now, I don't know if my perspective will change if these are the bags that I have.)


I do have forever bags that take my breath away every time I use them. But for some reason, this category of a small crossbody is more ephemeral. I know which bag would fill that void but I can’t afford it 



dcooney4 said:


> Beautiful leather on these. I do burgundy but not red too.


Thank you!



momasaurus said:


> Both are gorgeous. Love the Lindy in this color!


Thank you! Not my most used bag but the color and leather combo make me so happy to even look at, that I keep it. 



More bags said:


> These are beautiful bags. I used to have the Reed Krakoff Standard Mini Shoulder bag in fuchsia. Yours is lovely! The leather on your Lindy is scrumptious!


Thank you so much. Is “standard” the name of this bag?



momasaurus said:


> Here are my red and pink SLGs:
> Kelly wallet rubis epsom
> BV ziparound
> Calvi rose pourpre
> Calvi in rose Sakura
> Coach card holder
> View attachment 4669598


Love


----------



## dharma

dcooney4 said:


> Here is a picture of the backpack Dh bought me for Valentines Day.


Really beautiful choice. He has great taste! I can’t even imagine my husband buying me a bag. Never going to happen.



momasaurus said:


> Thanks so much. Does anybody NOT like pink? (and would they admit it?)


I hide my pink love in SLGs.
(and lingerie )



cowgirlsboots said:


> My dose of Dior from Paris: Diva boots!
> View attachment 4671462
> 
> 
> Honestly, I don´t have any idea where to wear them... but leave them behind I couldn´t do. Who knows when another pair in my size, a halfway decent state and at a halfway ok price (after a lot of haggling with the nice owner of one the charming vintage boutiques at the St Ouen market.) will turn up, again.
> 
> The little black 40ies bag is the only bag I bought in Paris. It was 5 Euro...
> 
> View attachment 4671463


Amazing!!! Do you speak French? I would be so intimidated to bargain in my cave man French. You should just wear them anytime.



muchstuff said:


> I've finally reorganized my bags so they're all out of their dust bags and lined up on shelves. (I have to share, they look so pretty ).  Then I read on another thread that you shouldn't have the leathers touching each other for prolonged periods of time. Any thoughts on this? I thought if I can see them all every day I may start to decide which ones I can sell, although I'm not sure if it will actually help or not....
> View attachment 4671555
> View attachment 4671556
> View attachment 4671557
> View attachment 4671559
> View attachment 4671560
> View attachment 4671561


WOW



momasaurus said:


> The last time I home spa’d my Rouge H bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4671632


Another WOW



muchstuff said:


> It's a Balencicga grafitti Bazar bag in XS. Here it is with friends, front and back.
> View attachment 4671650
> View attachment 4671651


I loved this collection. Sad that I passed. It’s adorable.


----------



## dharma

momasaurus said:


> My Massacesi Zhoe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4671644


I am so intrigued by this brand and the customization available. Please bring this next time we meet, I’d love to see it in person.



posesqueen said:


> I love burgundy bags!


Stunners!



essiedub said:


> For Red Week
> 
> Bags
> View attachment 4671850
> 
> 
> SLGs (left)and Office accoutrements (right)
> View attachment 4671848
> 
> 
> And closeup of the “specials”
> View attachment 4671849


No words


----------



## Cookiefiend

essiedub said:


> For Red Week
> 
> Bags
> View attachment 4671850
> 
> 
> SLGs (left)and Office accoutrements (right)
> View attachment 4671848
> 
> 
> And closeup of the “specials”
> View attachment 4671849


Oh my goodness - what eye candy these are! 
I love the tiny YSL bag - like a postcard! ❤️


----------



## dharma

@dcooney4 my response to you triggered my memory! He did buy me a bag once, a long time ago. Actually a friend bought it and gave it to him to give to me
Since it’s red, I dug it out and here it is. By Jamin Puech, silk satin and ostrich feather.
And for @cowgirlsboots, a pair of red lizard Galliano for Dior cowboy boots


----------



## momasaurus

essiedub said:


> For Red Week
> 
> Bags
> View attachment 4671850
> 
> 
> SLGs (left)and Office accoutrements (right)
> View attachment 4671848
> 
> 
> And closeup of the “specials”
> View attachment 4671849


All fabulous (love the Plume!), and these "specials" - Wow. What is the one on the right? Love the shape and clasp!


----------



## momasaurus

ohmisseevee said:


> Goegeous!! Is this Marco's nappa leather?


Are you talkin' to me? 
If so, yes!


----------



## momasaurus

dharma said:


> @dcooney4 my response to you triggered my memory! He did buy me a bag once, a long time ago. Actually a friend bought it and gave it to him to give to me
> Since it’s red, I dug it out and here it is. By Jamin Puech, silk satin and ostrich feather.
> And for @cowgirlsboots, a pair of red lizard Galliano for Dior cowboy boots
> View attachment 4672008


O.M.G. Must see you in these sometime!!!


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> Beautiful bag and so is the scarf.


Thanks! I have a bunch of pix of this bags with different scarves. It was a fun rainy day project.


dharma said:


> Trying multi/quote, this thread moves so fast!
> 
> Thank you! Not my most used bag but the color and leather combo make me so happy to even look at, that I keep it.
> Love


Thank you!


dharma said:


> Really beautiful choice. He has great taste! I can’t even imagine my husband buying me a bag. Never going to happen.
> 
> 
> I hide my pink love in SLGs.
> (and lingerie )
> 
> 
> Amazing!!! Do you speak French? I would be so intimidated to bargain in my cave man French. You should just wear them anytime.
> 
> 
> WOW
> 
> 
> Another WOW
> 
> 
> I loved this collection. Sad that I passed. It’s adorable.


Hiding pink under black is really fun. 


dharma said:


> I am so intrigued by this brand and the customization available. Please bring this next time we meet, I’d love to see it in person.
> 
> No words


If you remind me, I'll bring it. And if I'm driving I can bring along some more casual bags I have from Massaccesi.


----------



## Rhl2987

muchstuff said:


> I've finally reorganized my bags so they're all out of their dust bags and lined up on shelves. (I have to share, they look so pretty ).  Then I read on another thread that you shouldn't have the leathers touching each other for prolonged periods of time. Any thoughts on this? I thought if I can see them all every day I may start to decide which ones I can sell, although I'm not sure if it will actually help or not....
> View attachment 4671555
> View attachment 4671556
> View attachment 4671557
> View attachment 4671559
> View attachment 4671560
> View attachment 4671561


Very well organized!! Great work! If there are lighter colored bags I might be cautious about having them touching other bags. Also, I would not leave them touching (without shifting them) for prolonged periods of time in case there is moisture and they stick to each other or damage each other.


----------



## Rhl2987

essiedub said:


> For Red Week
> 
> Bags
> View attachment 4671850
> 
> 
> SLGs (left)and Office accoutrements (right)
> View attachment 4671848
> 
> 
> And closeup of the “specials”
> View attachment 4671849


Wowee! Is red one of your favorite colors?


----------



## Katinahat

dharma said:


> @dcooney4 my response to you triggered my memory! He did buy me a bag once, a long time ago. Actually a friend bought it and gave it to him to give to me
> Since it’s red, I dug it out and here it is. By Jamin Puech, silk satin and ostrich feather.
> And for @cowgirlsboots, a pair of red lizard Galliano for Dior cowboy boots
> View attachment 4672008


Oh my goodness. These are some awesome boots!


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> I think the way you have them without being squeezed together as well as behind cabinet doors works.


Thanks. Unfortunately I’ve run out of space up the top (unless I start throwing away clothes ). I’ve got a few at the bottom of one cupboard but these I use quite frequently.  Here is the rest of my collection edited together. It’s the bottom right image that’s below hanging space. It’s modest in comparison to many of you and mostly Mulberry or contemporary. I definitely find it easier to select/switch when I can see them all. 


That and the usage spreadsheet with colour representation piechart that I got the idea from this thread. I’m loving seeing that change as I use my bags. It’s fun.


----------



## dharma

Katinahat said:


> Thanks. Unfortunately I’ve run out of space up the top (unless I start throwing away clothes ). I’ve got a few at the bottom of one cupboard but these I use quite frequently.  Here is the rest of my collection edited together. It’s the bottom right image that’s below hanging space. It’s modest in comparison to many of you and mostly Mulberry or contemporary. I definitely find it easier to select/switch when I can see them all.
> View attachment 4672098
> 
> That and the usage spreadsheet with colour representation piechart that I got the idea from this thread. I’m loving seeing that change as I use my bags. It’s fun.


What a beautiful collection. The colors and leathers are so rich!


----------



## Katinahat

dharma said:


> What a beautiful collection. The colors and leathers are so rich!


Thank you @dharma. I’m a real fan of luxurious leather.


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> Lots of people love the Neverfull. It was light and I liked the shape, especially the ability to pull in the sides. I think I’m just not a big pattern person so I couldn’t quite get my head around it.
> 
> The Mulberry shop didn’t have the colour I like in stock so I’ve only seen it online. I did look at other colours which were full price so I know I like the style.
> 
> View attachment 4665690
> 
> 
> I’m very tempted as I don’t have any open totes like this that could be work and casual. Just wondering how many bags I really can have in my collection before it becomes excessive. Still pausing for now...


I think this is gorgeous! I'm especially partial to this color.


Rhl2987 said:


> I haven’t used the exterior pockets yet other than for parking passes, but they have been very useful for that purpose. Thank you and yes! I eat from 9:30a-5:30p, which I would say is quite normal hours. I am a big eater and wake up early so usually I’m eating from 6a-7:30p or so. It’s been great so far! And I eat little bits of food outside the timeframe as needed, since I’m still breastfeeding. I mostly let my body tell me what it needs.
> 
> I love that beautiful watercolor-esque flower!
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> Good for you for taking a pause!! I was eyeing the Onthego MM but took a pause and now I don’t think I’ll get it. I do think these are usable and useful bags though!


In my experience, breastfeeding is the best thing to do to help lose weight. You don't realize how many calories you need to produce breast milk. When I was breastfeeding, I was eating a lot more than usual and still losing weight. I breastfed around a year with each one, and ended up at a lower weight than before I was pregnant.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> My Massacesi Zhoe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4671644


It's the perfect red!


----------



## whateve

Here are my red and burgundy bags. 
Coach Bleecker large flap in wine
Balenciaga club in poupre
Coach Rambler's Legacy in currant, Coach Sonoma pocket drawstring in red, and Coach vintage small flap
Reed Krakoff 510 bag in cordovan


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dharma said:


> Amazing!!! Do you speak French? I would be so intimidated to bargain in my cave man French. You should just wear them anytime.


You make me laugh! My French is worse than cave man, but the lovely man spoke English except for the numbers and after I had finally figured out in my head what he was saying I deliberately misunderstood him while discussing the price with my husband in German. 
After a while he offered me the price I had "suggested". 
Usually I´m really shy when it comes to bargaining in a rather elegant surrounding. This time I was quite bold, though. I don´t think there were many customers in sight for this particular pair of boots and the seller was very obviously interested in making the sale.


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> I love your bag attitude @More bags ! It´s role model material! In my town there´s no room for special occasions and special occasion bags at all. Most of my poor bags only see the light of day when we go away, some actually live in my parents´ house in a more "civilized" region.
> My Galliano bags certainly go well with quirky or casual outfits and I will try to follow your lead and finally USE them. People have got used to seeing me with my simple vintage bags so I should take it a step further.... wouldn´t I always be scared to ruin my bags...


You are so sweet @cowgirlsboots! Bring out your beautiful bags and wear them!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Here is a picture of the backpack Dh bought me for Valentines Day.


Great looking backpack. Way to go DH!


msd_bags said:


> Going blue with my MCM medium Klara on a casual wear Friday at the office.
> View attachment 4670932


This colour looks fabulous on you msd!


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> Do I like pink!?!
> View attachment 4671276
> View attachment 4671277





Katinahat said:


> And an impromptu bag spill in case you still aren’t sure....
> View attachment 4671286
> 
> I might be carrying a blue bag but I’m all pink on the inside.


Lovely bags and SLGs!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> My dose of Dior from Paris: Diva boots!
> View attachment 4671462
> 
> 
> Honestly, I don´t have any idea where to wear them... but leave them behind I couldn´t do. Who knows when another pair in my size, a halfway decent state and at a halfway ok price (after a lot of haggling with the nice owner of one the charming vintage boutiques at the St Ouen market.) will turn up, again.
> 
> The little black 40ies bag is the only bag I bought in Paris. It was 5 Euro...
> 
> View attachment 4671463


Great looking boots and congratulations on your haggling success!


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> My Massacesi Zhoe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4671644


Pretty bag scarf pairing!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dharma said:


> @dcooney4 my response to you triggered my memory! He did buy me a bag once, a long time ago. Actually a friend bought it and gave it to him to give to me
> Since it’s red, I dug it out and here it is. By Jamin Puech, silk satin and ostrich feather.
> And for @cowgirlsboots, a pair of red lizard Galliano for Dior cowboy boots
> View attachment 4672008


Wow! Wow! Wow! To both: stunningly dramatic little bag and the boots are just gorgeous. Did I mention I collect high heeled cowboy boots? 
Not beauties like these... only the household stuff from the 80ies: Tony Mora and the like of it.


----------



## More bags

posesqueen said:


> I love burgundy bags!


Good looking leathers!


----------



## More bags

dharma said:


> Thank you so much. Is “standard” the name of this bag?


Yes, I believe it is Reed Krakoff “Standard Mini Shoulder Bag”


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Today´s little sewing project:
I brought home some of the big reusable recycling shopping bags from the BHV Le Marais and starting making little pouches out of them. Fiddly job. the material does not sew easy. I´d have loved to buy this kind of pouches from them, but they only seem to sell the big shopping bags in the design, no other merchandise like for example Le Bon Marché does with their iconic escalator print.


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> Thanks. Unfortunately I’ve run out of space up the top (unless I start throwing away clothes ). I’ve got a few at the bottom of one cupboard but these I use quite frequently.  Here is the rest of my collection edited together. It’s the bottom right image that’s below hanging space. It’s modest in comparison to many of you and mostly Mulberry or contemporary. I definitely find it easier to select/switch when I can see them all.
> View attachment 4672098
> 
> That and the usage spreadsheet with colour representation piechart that I got the idea from this thread. I’m loving seeing that change as I use my bags. It’s fun.


Beautiful collection, great variety in colours and sizes.


whateve said:


> Here are my red and burgundy bags.
> Coach Bleecker large flap in wine
> Balenciaga club in poupre
> Coach Rambler's Legacy in currant, Coach Sonoma pocket drawstring in red, and Coach vintage small flap
> Reed Krakoff 510 bag in cordovan


Drooling over all that delicious leather @ whateve!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Today´s little sewing project:
> I brought home some of the big reusable recycling shopping bags from the BHV Le Marais and starting making little pouches out of them. Fiddly job. the material does not sew easy. I´d have loved to buy this kind of pouches from them, but they only seem to sell the big shopping bags in the design, no other merchandise like for example Le Bon Marché does with their iconic escalator print.
> 
> View attachment 4672482


Great job! You are so creative and talented! These pouches look wonderful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

momasaurus said:


> These are all box leather. I have a crate full of stuff for that, LOL. Saphir, Fiebings, Meltonian, some of Docride's stuff, some of the stuff she *used* to recommend, etc. I have more stuff for other leathers.


Thank-you! I´m still working on putting together a good first-aid/ spa kit for my bags. So far I only have Colourlock Leather fresh in black and off white (not tested the latter yet. It´s for the Trailer Trash) , some liquid leather, simple Angelus acrylic paints and Elephant Leather Preserver.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> Great job! You are so creative and talented! These pouches look wonderful.


Thank-you! I was about to give up on them. They are made out of double material to have a lining and my little machine wasn´t too happy. I sat over them for ages until my man shouted it was 12 minutes before the grocery store closes... oops... out I rushed.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Thanks. Unfortunately I’ve run out of space up the top (unless I start throwing away clothes ). I’ve got a few at the bottom of one cupboard but these I use quite frequently.  Here is the rest of my collection edited together. It’s the bottom right image that’s below hanging space. It’s modest in comparison to many of you and mostly Mulberry or contemporary. I definitely find it easier to select/switch when I can see them all.
> View attachment 4672098
> 
> That and the usage spreadsheet with colour representation piechart that I got the idea from this thread. I’m loving seeing that change as I use my bags. It’s fun.


Your bags are just my cup of tea. I love your choices.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> Here are my red and burgundy bags.
> Coach Bleecker large flap in wine
> Balenciaga club in poupre
> Coach Rambler's Legacy in currant, Coach Sonoma pocket drawstring in red, and Coach vintage small flap
> Reed Krakoff 510 bag in cordovan


Wow ! Such rich colors! Love them.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

fayden said:


> Yup. I've had my bals stacked on top of one another for years... and nothing has transferred. my house is kept cool at all times and no humidity in the closet... so I'm not worried about it.


I´ve had my simple vintage bags out in the open touching each other for a long time without any trouble except for them gathering some dust...  they aren´t of any significant monetary value, so I´m not worried at all. Not even the clutches have suffered any colour transfer and they are stacked inside a glass fronted cabinet like multi coloured love letters. I understand the worries about valuable bags, though.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

muchstuff said:


> It's a Balencicga grafitti Bazar bag in XS. Here it is with friends, front and back.
> View attachment 4671650
> View attachment 4671651


Wow! What a statement bag! I really like it! Thank-you so much for showing!


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> Your bags are just my cup of tea. I love your choices.


Aww, thanks for that @dcooney4. ☺️


----------



## Katinahat

More bags said:


> Beautiful collection, great variety in colours and sizes.



Thanks @More bags! I find having different sizes of bags in key colours works well for me, selected to carry by the plans for the day ahead. And no repeats  - other than my two Lily’s in oak and black which I love!


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> Today´s little sewing project:
> I brought home some of the big reusable recycling shopping bags from the BHV Le Marais and starting making little pouches out of them. Fiddly job. the material does not sew easy. I´d have loved to buy this kind of pouches from them, but they only seem to sell the big shopping bags in the design, no other merchandise like for example Le Bon Marché does with their iconic escalator print.
> 
> View attachment 4672482


What great creativity you have! That is so clever!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> It's the perfect red!



Thank you, Elaine!


----------



## msd_bags

Katinahat said:


> Thanks. Unfortunately I’ve run out of space up the top (unless I start throwing away clothes ). I’ve got a few at the bottom of one cupboard but these I use quite frequently.  Here is the rest of my collection edited together. It’s the bottom right image that’s below hanging space. It’s modest in comparison to many of you and mostly Mulberry or contemporary. I definitely find it easier to select/switch when I can see them all.
> View attachment 4672098
> 
> That and the usage spreadsheet with colour representation piechart that I got the idea from this thread. I’m loving seeing that change as I use my bags. It’s fun.


Love your collection!! Like you, I’m a Mulberry lover.   Curious, what’s that fuchsia pink in your collection?  I have a soft spot for that color.


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> Pretty bag scarf pairing!



Thanks! I don’t have any red scarves, but quite a few that look good WITH red!


----------



## momasaurus

Confession: I have two Rouge H trims. One is size 31 in epsom (courchevel) and the other 38 in chamonix. The big one visited Dior today:


----------



## Katinahat

msd_bags said:


> Love your collection!! Like you, I’m a Mulberry lover.   Curious, what’s that fuchsia pink in your collection?  I have a soft spot for that color.


Thanks. The larger one is this Coach quilted Crosby. It’s a really practical yet attractive tote I use mostly in the summer. It carries over the shoulder, arm or crossbody so very versatile. Is this the one you meant? 




The smaller one is a DKNY clutch but I don’t have a close up as I don’t use that one very often now.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> What great creativity you have! That is so clever!


Thank-you! It feels so good to get nice comments on the things I make. (Even though I very often would prefer to buy something "real".)


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> Confession: I have two Rouge H trims. One is size 31 in epsom (courchevel) and the other 38 in chamonix. The big one visited Dior today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4672548


!!!
Did she come home with any new friends?


----------



## ElainePG

essiedub said:


> For Red Week
> 
> Bags
> View attachment 4671850
> 
> 
> SLGs (left)and Office accoutrements (right)
> View attachment 4671848
> 
> 
> And closeup of the “specials”
> View attachment 4671849


What a gorgeous collection of reds, @essiedub . I'm particularly fascinated by the Yves St Laurent piece (is it a wallet?) in your "specials" photo.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Here are my red and burgundy bags.
> Coach Bleecker large flap in wine
> Balenciaga club in poupre
> Coach Rambler's Legacy in currant, Coach Sonoma pocket drawstring in red, and Coach vintage small flap
> Reed Krakoff 510 bag in cordovan


Great collection. I'm not familiar with the Balenciaga Club. It looks sort of like a City bag. Is it a similar design?


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> Today´s little sewing project:
> I brought home some of the big reusable recycling shopping bags from the BHV Le Marais and starting making little pouches out of them. Fiddly job. the material does not sew easy. I´d have loved to buy this kind of pouches from them, but they only seem to sell the big shopping bags in the design, no other merchandise like for example Le Bon Marché does with their iconic escalator print.
> 
> View attachment 4672482


These are terrific! Is the material canvas?

I am in awe of your talent, @cowgirlsboots .


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Confession: I have two Rouge H trims. One is size 31 in epsom (courchevel) and the other 38 in chamonix. The big one visited Dior today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4672548


Ooh! Did you and your Rough Trim have a nice time at Dior???


----------



## msd_bags

I just can’t resist taking a photo at this paid restroom at the mall.   Still in my MCM Klara.


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> !!!
> Did she come home with any new friends?


She picked up a little something at H!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Ooh! Did you and your Rough Trim have a nice time at Dior???


it's fun to go there. I've been twice, both times with a friend who is the actual shopper. They haven't kicked me out, though.


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> She picked up a little something at H!


Ooooo! Can’t wait to see!


----------



## Katinahat

msd_bags said:


> I just can’t resist taking a photo at this paid restroom at the mall.   Still in my MCM Klara.
> View attachment 4672917


Still love your bag and your white trainers are delightful with that metallic accent.


----------



## msd_bags

Katinahat said:


> Still love your bag and your white trainers are delightful with that metallic accent.


Thanks!!


----------



## lynne_ross

For orange/yellow week, I have the same bags as last year - crevette kelly and an orange kelly wallet that I use as a small purse with a silver h chain necklace. 

I am still wanting a yellow bag but the right one has not caught my eye. I think my perfect yellow was a chick colour picotin from a couple years back but the colour was not released here and I could not find on my travels. Someday...


----------



## Rhl2987

cowgirlsboots said:


> Today´s little sewing project:
> I brought home some of the big reusable recycling shopping bags from the BHV Le Marais and starting making little pouches out of them. Fiddly job. the material does not sew easy. I´d have loved to buy this kind of pouches from them, but they only seem to sell the big shopping bags in the design, no other merchandise like for example Le Bon Marché does with their iconic escalator print.
> 
> View attachment 4672482


You're kidding. Those are amazing!! Nice work! How did you get the template for that?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

momasaurus said:


> Confession: I have two Rouge H trims. One is size 31 in epsom (courchevel) and the other 38 in chamonix. The big one visited Dior today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4672548


Time for more confessions @momasaurus ! Which dior bag did your beautiful H help you to choose?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Rhl2987 said:


> You're kidding. Those are amazing!! Nice work! How did you get the template for that?


Aww, thank-you! My Mum taught me to sew and was a stickler for perfection, so I´m very aware of the little and not so little imperfections I allowed myself.... I didn´t have a real template. For the bigger one I had a look at the shop bought cosmetic pouch I´ve been carrying around for a while and just copied it. The small pouch is nothing than a big rectangle folded in the middle and kitted out with a zipper.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> Is the material canvas?


The material is a simple reusable shopping bag- the ones that are made out of plastic bottles. A kind of coated non-woven. The BHV Le Marais sells them at the check-outs. 
I searched the store for other bags/ pouches in the same print, but they don´t seem to be offering this kind of merchandise. 
High time they copied what the Bon Marché department store does. 
They sell a huge variety of SLGs made from coated canvas with their lovely escalator design. Being a luxury department store the "merch" has quite steep prices, though.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> I'm particularly fascinated by the Yves St Laurent piece (is it a wallet?) in your "specials" photo.


The YSL is a such a stunner! I second you! As far as I know there was a limited edition with this print. So charming!


----------



## Rhl2987

Red Kelly is no longer in my collection! The SC is my Mom’s and I’ve been trying to rehome the City Steamer for awhile. 

I have no yellow and orange bags to share for this week!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Great collection. I'm not familiar with the Balenciaga Club. It looks sort of like a City bag. Is it a similar design?


Thanks! It's similar but only has one handle which you can fit on your shoulder comfortably and no extra strap. It is more like a Balenciaga Day bag that has been shortened. They only made this style for one or two seasons, which is a shame because I really like it. It also has two outside zippered pockets, one of the front and one on the back, which none of my other Bals have.


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> Time for more confessions @momasaurus ! Which dior bag did your beautiful H help you to choose?


We were in RTW - the friend I was with needed some alterations, and she naturally wanted to peek at new things. Sorry to say I know absolutely nothing about Dior bags!!! My Trim was just keeping watch over the champagne. LOL.


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> Red Kelly is no longer in my collection! The SC is my Mom’s and I’ve been trying to rehome the City Steamer for awhile.
> 
> I have no yellow and orange bags to share for this week!


Awwww… that City Steamer is elegant! Why are you rehoming it?


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Thanks! It's similar but only has one handle which you can fit on your shoulder comfortably and no extra strap. It is more like a Balenciaga Day bag that has been shortened. They only made this style for one or two seasons, which is a shame because I really like it. It also has two outside zippered pockets, one of the front and one on the back, which none of my other Bals have.


That sounds like a fabulous design. What a shame they stopped making it.

Wouldn't it be nice if the handbag designers *listened* to the people who *carried* the bags???


----------



## ElainePG

For yellow/orange week, I still have only one bag to show: my Balenciaga City with GSW. Shown here with a Mautto strap, though I think I'll be using it with its original (short) strap this spring/summer. When I carried it as a cross body with the longer strap, it looked as though the bag was wearing me.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> For yellow/orange week, I still have only one bag to show: my Balenciaga City with GSW. Shown here with a Mautto strap, though I think I'll be using it with its original (short) strap this spring/summer. When I carried it as a cross body with the longer strap, it looked as though the bag was wearing me.
> 
> View attachment 4673379


Such a happy bag - I always smile when I see it.


----------



## Cookiefiend

My one yellow bag - CoLab. Caught my eye on a dreary gray day, had to take her home. 


And my one yellow SLG - Longchamp. I know nothing about it, except that it’s really quite large... so I cut out a section () from the middle. I saved it because it’s like a nice soft card case now... repurposing!


----------



## Katinahat

I don’t have any orange or yellow bags but I saw this gorgeous duffle bag at half price in the Aspinal’s sale while I was out today! I successfully managed to walk away. 


Lots of orange bags everywhere.


----------



## Katinahat

Come to think of it, I had my chestnut Alexa out with me today. I guess chestnut is an orangey brown especially if worn with orange .


----------



## Cookiefiend

Katinahat said:


> I don’t have any orange or yellow bags but I saw this gorgeous duffle bag at half price in the Aspinal’s sale while I was out today! I successfully managed to walk away.
> View attachment 4673410
> 
> Lots of orange bags everywhere.


Oh my - that’s adorable! Kudos to you for leaving it there! 


Katinahat said:


> Come to think of it, I had my chestnut Alexa out with me today. I guess chestnut is an orangey brown especially if worn with orange .
> View attachment 4673424


What a yummy leather!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> For yellow/orange week, I still have only one bag to show: my Balenciaga City with GSW. Shown here with a Mautto strap, though I think I'll be using it with its original (short) strap this spring/summer. When I carried it as a cross body with the longer strap, it looked as though the bag was wearing me.
> 
> View attachment 4673379


I enjoy seeing this ray of sunshine. I have no yellow or orange.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> For yellow/orange week, I still have only one bag to show: my Balenciaga City with GSW. Shown here with a Mautto strap, though I think I'll be using it with its original (short) strap this spring/summer. When I carried it as a cross body with the longer strap, it looked as though the bag was wearing me.
> 
> View attachment 4673379


Beautiful ray of sunshine!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> I enjoy seeing this ray of sunshine. I have no yellow or orange.


Ha ha, I didn’t see your post until after I submitted mine and we said nearly the same thing! 
+1 on no yellow/orange bags, no green bags for me either.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

momasaurus said:


> it's fun to go there. I've been twice, both times with a friend who is the actual shopper. They haven't kicked me out, though.


Why should they kick you out? A lady with a glorious H bag certainly fits into a Dior boutique- buying or not buying. I bet they are eager to convince you of Dior.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Yellow bag week: no yellow bags in this house- sorry! Can´t wait to see yours!
The only bit of orange I can show is the back of the pouches I made today from my remaining PET shopping bags.
I didn´t bring any souvenirs for my older children so decided to make them a pouch. When the three were done I just kept sewing. DH  and my youngest son already happily claimed a pouch, too.


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> For yellow/orange week, I still have only one bag to show: my Balenciaga City with GSW. Shown here with a Mautto strap, though I think I'll be using it with its original (short) strap this spring/summer. When I carried it as a cross body with the longer strap, it looked as though the bag was wearing me.
> 
> View attachment 4673379


I always love seeing this bag!  It would be good to change straps from time to time. 


Cookiefiend said:


> My one yellow bag - CoLab. Caught my eye on a dreary gray day, had to take her home.
> View attachment 4673404
> 
> And my one yellow SLG - Longchamp. I know nothing about it, except that it’s really quite large... so I cut out a section () from the middle. I saved it because it’s like a nice soft card case now... repurposing!
> View attachment 4673403


Such a great yellow that bag is!!


Katinahat said:


> I don’t have any orange or yellow bags but I saw this gorgeous duffle bag at half price in the Aspinal’s sale while I was out today! I successfully managed to walk away.
> View attachment 4673410
> 
> Lots of orange bags everywhere.


Yay for self restraint!!  Though it's really is a nice color and shape.  

Your Alexa looks yummy!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> My one yellow bag - CoLab. Caught my eye on a dreary gray day, had to take her home.
> View attachment 4673404
> 
> And my one yellow SLG - Longchamp. I know nothing about it, except that it’s really quite large... so I cut out a section () from the middle. I saved it because it’s like a nice soft card case now... repurposing!
> View attachment 4673403


Yellow IS a happy color, isn't it? 

But I thought you also had a yellow and white bag???


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> Come to think of it, I had my chestnut Alexa out with me today. I guess chestnut is an orangey brown especially if worn with orange .
> View attachment 4673424


Great-looking bag! Do you find your Alexa heavy to carry? Mine is on "probation" at the moment…


----------



## Katinahat

Cookiefiend said:


> Oh my - that’s adorable! Kudos to you for leaving it there!
> 
> What a yummy leather!


Why thank you @Cookiefiend. Aspinal is not a brand I really know but it had some really gorgeous bags in the shop! 
I totally love my Alexa. Only got it in 2017 in a Mulberry sale and it’s my perfect casual bag.


----------



## Katinahat

ElainePG said:


> Great-looking bag! Do you find your Alexa heavy to carry? Mine is on "probation" at the moment…


Thanks @ElainePG. The Alexa is my idea of a perfect crossbody. Effortlessly beautiful, easy to carry and holds a lot. It’s not a light bag but I don’t really notice the weight either as it has a comfortable strap. I keep being temped by a preloved one in black but can’t justify it as I already have a small Bayswater satchel. Why is yours on probation?


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> View attachment 4673453
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow bag week: no yellow bags in this house- sorry! Can´t wait to see yours!
> The only bit of orange I can show is the back of the pouches I made today from my remaining PET shopping bags.
> I didn´t bring any souvenirs for my older children so decided to make them a pouch. When the three were done I just kept sewing. DH  and my youngest son already happily claimed a pouch, too.


These are awesome! You could have a business making these.


----------



## whateve

I don't think my yellow/orange bags have changed since last year.
Coach sunflower duffle from 2012
Coach Audrey patent cinched tote from 2012
Coach Soho belted pouch from 1997 
Coach skinny case from around 1995 (I never use this. I got it in new condition and just like having it in my collection.)


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> My one yellow bag - CoLab. Caught my eye on a dreary gray day, had to take her home.
> View attachment 4673404
> 
> And my one yellow SLG - Longchamp. I know nothing about it, except that it’s really quite large... so I cut out a section () from the middle. I saved it because it’s like a nice soft card case now... repurposing!
> View attachment 4673403


Pretty yellow bag and SLG. It makes me hopeful for spring to come soon!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> My one yellow bag - CoLab. Caught my eye on a dreary gray day, had to take her home.
> View attachment 4673404
> 
> And my one yellow SLG - Longchamp. I know nothing about it, except that it’s really quite large... so I cut out a section () from the middle. I saved it because it’s like a nice soft card case now... repurposing!
> View attachment 4673403


So cheerful!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I don't think my yellow/orange bags have changed since last year.
> Coach sunflower duffle from 2012
> Coach Audrey patent cinched tote from 2012
> Coach Soho belted pouch from 1997
> Coach skinny case from around 1995 (I never use this. I got it in new condition and just like having it in my collection.)


These are wonderful!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> That sounds like a fabulous design. What a shame they stopped making it.
> 
> Wouldn't it be nice if the handbag designers *listened* to the people who *carried* the bags???


hahaha, except that someone decided a Birkin with a cupholder was a good idea. Who were they listening to? LOLOL
https://www.collectingluxury.com/blog-1/hermes-cargo-birkin-bag


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> For yellow/orange week, I still have only one bag to show: my Balenciaga City with GSW. Shown here with a Mautto strap, though I think I'll be using it with its original (short) strap this spring/summer. When I carried it as a cross body with the longer strap, it looked as though the bag was wearing me.
> 
> View attachment 4673379


That is a cool strap, though. Can you still keep it attached, and dangling festively, even though you're actually using the shorter strap?


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> Why should they kick you out? A lady with a glorious H bag certainly fits into a Dior boutique- buying or not buying. I bet they are eager to convince you of Dior.


Haha, you're right. They are very nice there. Except for a bar jacket though, the clothes are not really me. (And not in my budget either.) After watching NEXT IN FASHION (anyone else?) I think finding a new young designer would be really fun.


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> View attachment 4673453
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow bag week: no yellow bags in this house- sorry! Can´t wait to see yours!
> The only bit of orange I can show is the back of the pouches I made today from my remaining PET shopping bags.
> I didn´t bring any souvenirs for my older children so decided to make them a pouch. When the three were done I just kept sewing. DH  and my youngest son already happily claimed a pouch, too.


I love these! Can I buy one?


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> View attachment 4673453
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow bag week: no yellow bags in this house- sorry! Can´t wait to see yours!
> The only bit of orange I can show is the back of the pouches I made today from my remaining PET shopping bags.
> I didn´t bring any souvenirs for my older children so decided to make them a pouch. When the three were done I just kept sewing. DH  and my youngest son already happily claimed a pouch, too.


I love these! 


ElainePG said:


> Yellow IS a happy color, isn't it?
> 
> But I thought you also had a yellow and white bag???


Hahaha - I am continually amazed at how well we know each other’s closets! 
I do have a white and yellow bag - Le Tanneur - but I consider it a white bag because the yellow is on the sides. It’s my favorite thing about that bag (aside from the fact that it’s a great bag in and of itself), and makes me smile when I see that pop of yellow. Do you think I should post it this week too? 


whateve said:


> I don't think my yellow/orange bags have changed since last year.
> Coach sunflower duffle from 2012
> Coach Audrey patent cinched tote from 2012
> Coach Soho belted pouch from 1997
> Coach skinny case from around 1995 (I never use this. I got it in new condition and just like having it in my collection.)


I love that yellow duffle!


----------



## essiedub

msd_bags said:


> I just can’t resist taking a photo at this paid restroom at the mall.   Still in my MCM Klara.
> View attachment 4672917


Cure outfit all around! I’m trying to find the right trainers to go with semi dress pants. Yours are great. And I really like your tote!


----------



## whateve

momasaurus said:


> hahaha, except that someone decided a Birkin with a cupholder was a good idea. Who were they listening to? LOLOL
> https://www.collectingluxury.com/blog-1/hermes-cargo-birkin-bag


How tacky!


----------



## essiedub

cowgirlsboots said:


> View attachment 4673453
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow bag week: no yellow bags in this house- sorry! Can´t wait to see yours!
> The only bit of orange I can show is the back of the pouches I made today from my remaining PET shopping bags.
> I didn´t bring any souvenirs for my older children so decided to make them a pouch. When the three were done I just kept sewing. DH  and my youngest son already happily claimed a pouch, too.


Thanks. I’ll claim one as well! Just terrific!


----------



## essiedub

Dear everyone! Thank you for your kind words and all the “likes” 
This has been a fun and eye opening journey for me. Pulling out all these all these bags and SLGs and putting them into rotation. I also realize that I so desperately need a better SLG storage system. Same for scarves but that’s another problem


More bags said:


> Absolutely stunning bags and SLGs @essiedub!


Thanks! 


Katinahat said:


> Your red collection is most enviable! So many lovely bags and SLGs. *Do you switch SLGs regularly too?*
> I can never work out how I’d wear red. In fact I don’t have any yellow, orange or green either. From blue week onwards I’m there though.


I am committed to switch out the SLGs once a week now. It’s a lot of work honestly but now that I’m forced to confront what I’ve accumulated over the years, the least I can do is carry them. I’m just so happy that you are all here to see them!   On red bags..I wear so many neutrals that any color on my bag works for the most part. 


dcooney4 said:


> Gorgeous reds! What is the nylon burgundy one in the top picture? So pretty!


Thank you! The burgundy satchel is one of my favorites..the Botkier Sasha. I’ve discussed her features in detail..I think in 2018 thread. The design is so clever and it is convertible into 3 carrying options (satchel, barrel tote, shoulder slouch)



dharma said:


> No words


Thank you.



Rhl2987 said:


> Wowee! Is red one of your favorite colors?


I never thought of red as my favorite color..sure seems like it though you may find that once we get through this color showcase that color is my favorite color (except when it’s neutral )


----------



## FizzyWater

I'm late as usual, which I guess is good as I have no orange or yellow bags.  My red bags are an oxblood small BV Veneta, a "dunkelrot" small Longchamp LP Cuir, and a patent wristlet by Hobo:


And my SLGs are are all Hermes (2 Calvis, 2 Bastias, 1 MC2 Euclide card case, 1 agenda cover and 1 Bearn)except the Longchamp key case.  The top Bastia is a super dark oxblood.


----------



## FizzyWater

And a purse that I'm not sure if it's sentimental or not... My mother's mother was briefly into leatherworking as a hobby and made this for my mom, including her name stamped on the inside.  My mother has no sentimental attachment to the bag, and her mother died before I was born, so I have no memories of her... so.  Not sentimental but I'm pleased to have it.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



However, I never wear brown, so it's been sitting in my closet for forever, after sitting in mom's storage for 60? years.  I made sure my mom didn't mind, and here it is almost finished:


The lock guard fell off and we don't think it can be crimped/glued back on, so my BF is going to attach it with tiny copper wire.  He had far too much fun with his Dremel, discovering that the hardware is copper, not gold - even better!  Some conditioner and it will be ready to go for the summer!


----------



## whateve

FizzyWater said:


> And a purse that I'm not sure if it's sentimental or not... My mother's mother was briefly into leatherworking as a hobby and made this for my mom, including her name stamped on the inside.  My mother has no sentimental attachment to the bag, and her mother died before I was born, so I have no memories of her... so.  Not sentimental but I'm pleased to have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4673960
> 
> However, I never wear brown, so it's been sitting in my closet for forever, after sitting in mom's storage for 60? years.  I made sure my mom didn't mind, and here it is almost finished:
> View attachment 4673969
> 
> The lock guard fell off and we don't think it can be crimped/glued back on, so my BF is going to attach it with tiny copper wire.  He had far too much fun with his Dremel, discovering that the hardware is copper, not gold - even better!  Some conditioner and it will be ready to go for the summer!


I like what you did to it!


----------



## FizzyWater

whateve said:


> I like what you did to it!


Thank you!


----------



## FizzyWater

cowgirlsboots said:


> The material is a simple reusable shopping bag- the ones that are made out of plastic bottles. A kind of coated non-woven. The BHV Le Marais sells them at the check-outs.
> I searched the store for other bags/ pouches in the same print, but they don´t seem to be offering this kind of merchandise.
> High time they copied what the Bon Marché department store does.
> They sell a huge variety of SLGs made from coated canvas with their lovely escalator design. Being a luxury department store the "merch" has quite steep prices, though.



Oh, these are fab!  Hmmm.  I was in Ikea Saturday and they have a variant of their big carrying bags in white with a white sketch-y picture of Hamburg.  The bag ended up at the garden, but it may get cut down for something fun!


----------



## dcooney4

FizzyWater said:


> I'm late as usual, which I guess is good as I have no orange or yellow bags.  My red bags are an oxblood small BV Veneta, a "dunkelrot" small Longchamp LP Cuir, and a patent wristlet by Hobo:
> View attachment 4673955
> 
> And my SLGs are are all Hermes (2 Calvis, 2 Bastias, 1 MC2 Euclide card case, 1 agenda cover and 1 Bearn)except the Longchamp key case.  The top Bastia is a super dark oxblood.
> View attachment 4673956


Beautiful Reds!


----------



## FizzyWater

dcooney4 said:


> Beautiful Reds!


Thank you!


----------



## Cookiefiend

FizzyWater said:


> And a purse that I'm not sure if it's sentimental or not... My mother's mother was briefly into leatherworking as a hobby and made this for my mom, including her name stamped on the inside.  My mother has no sentimental attachment to the bag, and her mother died before I was born, so I have no memories of her... so.  Not sentimental but I'm pleased to have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4673960
> 
> However, I never wear brown, so it's been sitting in my closet for forever, after sitting in mom's storage for 60? years.  I made sure my mom didn't mind, and here it is almost finished:
> View attachment 4673969
> 
> The lock guard fell off and we don't think it can be crimped/glued back on, so my BF is going to attach it with tiny copper wire.  He had far too much fun with his Dremel, discovering that the hardware is copper, not gold - even better!  Some conditioner and it will be ready to go for the summer!


That is so cool!


----------



## Katinahat

FizzyWater said:


> And a purse that I'm not sure if it's sentimental or not... My mother's mother was briefly into leatherworking as a hobby and made this for my mom, including her name stamped on the inside.  My mother has no sentimental attachment to the bag, and her mother died before I was born, so I have no memories of her... so.  Not sentimental but I'm pleased to have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4673960
> 
> However, I never wear brown, so it's been sitting in my closet for forever, after sitting in mom's storage for 60? years.  I made sure my mom didn't mind, and here it is almost finished:
> View attachment 4673969
> 
> The lock guard fell off and we don't think it can be crimped/glued back on, so my BF is going to attach it with tiny copper wire.  He had far too much fun with his Dremel, discovering that the hardware is copper, not gold - even better!  Some conditioner and it will be ready to go for the summer!


That is really cool! It has a great vibe to it and it’s a lovely story even if you never knew your grandmother. Attachment to the past is important to most people at some level. I’ve got a few antique ornaments and pieces of jewellery that give me that connection. Nothing valuable in real terms. 

I think that colour is very wearable. I wear brown bags with black or blue, especially in the summer.


----------



## FizzyWater

Cookiefiend said:


> That is so cool!



Thanks! 



Katinahat said:


> That is really cool! It has a great vibe to it and it’s a lovely story even if you never knew your grandmother. Attachment to the past is important to most people at some level. I’ve got a few antique ornaments and pieces of jewellery that give me that connection. Nothing valuable in real terms.
> 
> I think that colour is very wearable. I wear brown bags with black or blue, especially in the summer.



Thank you!  I think it was a very sweet thing for my grandmother to have made, and I'll definitely enjoy wearing it.


----------



## FizzyWater

I switched to my Lola by Hobo, which is a bag I love beyond all reason.  It used to be perfect as it would hold wallet, keys, and a paperback book, which was pretty much all I carried.  Now I have 100 books on my phone and carry so much more stuff!


Not a red bag, but a surprise inside:


Which meant I felt like I should switch out my SLGs so I could find them against the lining:


The green wallet is new by a company called Hunterson.  It's theoretically RFID-shielding and it can open two ways like toys I had as a kid (apparently called Jacob's ladder).  The pink Calvi is for extra cards (which I think I'll be able to move back into the wallet as it loosens up) and the green holds painkillers and wet wipes.  Then umbrella, cheap reading glasses, cheap shopping bag, and sunglasses.  Phone and key case live in my jeans pockets, but could fit in a pinch.  And there's a silver Clipa purse hanger hanging off the back which I keep forgetting to photo.  Oh, and short charging cable and cheap blue leather manicure kit in the pocket, also forgotten!


----------



## dcooney4

FizzyWater said:


> And a purse that I'm not sure if it's sentimental or not... My mother's mother was briefly into leatherworking as a hobby and made this for my mom, including her name stamped on the inside.  My mother has no sentimental attachment to the bag, and her mother died before I was born, so I have no memories of her... so.  Not sentimental but I'm pleased to have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4673960
> 
> However, I never wear brown, so it's been sitting in my closet for forever, after sitting in mom's storage for 60? years.  I made sure my mom didn't mind, and here it is almost finished:
> View attachment 4673969
> 
> The lock guard fell off and we don't think it can be crimped/glued back on, so my BF is going to attach it with tiny copper wire.  He had far too much fun with his Dremel, discovering that the hardware is copper, not gold - even better!  Some conditioner and it will be ready to go for the summer!


I love the rehab.


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> I don't think my yellow/orange bags have changed since last year.
> Coach sunflower duffle from 2012
> Coach Audrey patent cinched tote from 2012
> Coach Soho belted pouch from 1997
> Coach skinny case from around 1995 (I never use this. I got it in new condition and just like having it in my collection.)


Great juicy citrus colours!


----------



## More bags

FizzyWater said:


> I'm late as usual, which I guess is good as I have no orange or yellow bags.  My red bags are an oxblood small BV Veneta, a "dunkelrot" small Longchamp LP Cuir, and a patent wristlet by Hobo:
> View attachment 4673955
> 
> And my SLGs are are all Hermes (2 Calvis, 2 Bastias, 1 MC2 Euclide card case, 1 agenda cover and 1 Bearn)except the Longchamp key case.  The top Bastia is a super dark oxblood.
> View attachment 4673956


Great red beauties - the bags and the SLGs!



FizzyWater said:


> And a purse that I'm not sure if it's sentimental or not... My mother's mother was briefly into leatherworking as a hobby and made this for my mom, including her name stamped on the inside.  My mother has no sentimental attachment to the bag, and her mother died before I was born, so I have no memories of her... so.  Not sentimental but I'm pleased to have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4673960
> 
> However, I never wear brown, so it's been sitting in my closet for forever, after sitting in mom's storage for 60? years.  I made sure my mom didn't mind, and here it is almost finished:
> View attachment 4673969
> 
> The lock guard fell off and we don't think it can be crimped/glued back on, so my BF is going to attach it with tiny copper wire.  He had far too much fun with his Dremel, discovering that the hardware is copper, not gold - even better!  Some conditioner and it will be ready to go for the summer!


Your grandmother was talented to make the purse. I love how you’ve refinished it! Great storytelling.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> These are awesome! You could have a business making these.


Haha...  theoretically yes, only I´d have to optimize the process of making them and get much neater!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

momasaurus said:


> I love these! Can I buy one?


Aww thanks! Sorry, they are all spoken for. My family has put claims on them as soon as they saw them. Now I wished I had brought more shopping bags home to sew from. Maybe we´ll get back to Paris next year and can bring new material. I´ll make one for you then.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

essiedub said:


> Thanks. I’ll claim one as well! Just terrific!


You make me blush @essiedub ! As I just said to @momasaurus I don´t have any material anymore. Wished I had brought more shopping bags to sew from. Maybe we get back to Paris next year and I can bring home more to make some to give away outside the family.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

FizzyWater said:


> Oh, these are fab!  Hmmm.  I was in Ikea Saturday and they have a variant of their big carrying bags in white with a white sketch-y picture of Hamburg.  The bag ended up at the garden, but it may get cut down for something fun!


Go for it! Ikea bag material usually is great stuff and should sew well! I think Ikea non-woven doesn´t even need to be lined as it is smooth on the inside, too. The French stuff was kind of soft and hairy and needed to be sewn in double layers.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

FizzyWater said:


> And a purse that I'm not sure if it's sentimental or not... My mother's mother was briefly into leatherworking as a hobby and made this for my mom, including her name stamped on the inside.  My mother has no sentimental attachment to the bag, and her mother died before I was born, so I have no memories of her... so.  Not sentimental but I'm pleased to have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4673960
> 
> However, I never wear brown, so it's been sitting in my closet for forever, after sitting in mom's storage for 60? years.  I made sure my mom didn't mind, and here it is almost finished:
> View attachment 4673969
> 
> The lock guard fell off and we don't think it can be crimped/glued back on, so my BF is going to attach it with tiny copper wire.  He had far too much fun with his Dremel, discovering that the hardware is copper, not gold - even better!  Some conditioner and it will be ready to go for the summer!


So lovely, especially after the colour change!


----------



## keodi

essiedub said:


> For Red Week
> 
> Bags
> View attachment 4671850
> 
> 
> SLGs (left)and Office accoutrements (right)
> View attachment 4671848
> 
> 
> And closeup of the “specials”
> View attachment 4671849


Awesome red collection! I love it!



dharma said:


> @dcooney4 my response to you triggered my memory! He did buy me a bag once, a long time ago. Actually a friend bought it and gave it to him to give to me
> Since it’s red, I dug it out and here it is. By Jamin Puech, silk satin and ostrich feather.
> And for @cowgirlsboots, a pair of red lizard Galliano for Dior cowboy boots
> View attachment 4672008


Breautiful! I love the cowboy boots too!


Katinahat said:


> Thanks. Unfortunately I’ve run out of space up the top (unless I start throwing away clothes ). I’ve got a few at the bottom of one cupboard but these I use quite frequently.  Here is the rest of my collection edited together. It’s the bottom right image that’s below hanging space. It’s modest in comparison to many of you and mostly Mulberry or contemporary. I definitely find it easier to select/switch when I can see them all.
> View attachment 4672098
> 
> That and the usage spreadsheet with colour representation piechart that I got the idea from this thread. I’m loving seeing that change as I use my bags. It’s fun.


Beautiful bag collection!


whateve said:


> Here are my red and burgundy bags.
> Coach Bleecker large flap in wine
> Balenciaga club in poupre
> Coach Rambler's Legacy in currant, Coach Sonoma pocket drawstring in red, and Coach vintage small flap
> Reed Krakoff 510 bag in cordovan


I love you collection!



cowgirlsboots said:


> Today´s little sewing project:
> I brought home some of the big reusable recycling shopping bags from the BHV Le Marais and starting making little pouches out of them. Fiddly job. the material does not sew easy. I´d have loved to buy this kind of pouches from them, but they only seem to sell the big shopping bags in the design, no other merchandise like for example Le Bon Marché does with their iconic escalator print.
> 
> View attachment 4672482


What a great idea! your project was well executed! you're really talented!



momasaurus said:


> Confession: I have two Rouge H trims. One is size 31 in epsom (courchevel) and the other 38 in chamonix. The big one visited Dior today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4672548


I love, love, love your trim!



Katinahat said:


> Thanks. The larger one is this Coach quilted Crosby. It’s a really practical yet attractive tote I use mostly in the summer. It carries over the shoulder, arm or crossbody so very versatile. Is this the one you meant?
> 
> View attachment 4672547
> 
> 
> The smaller one is a DKNY clutch but I don’t have a close up as I don’t use that one very often now.


I love the quilting on this bag!!


ElainePG said:


> Awwww… that City Steamer is elegant! Why are you rehoming it?


I agree, i'd like to know too!



Cookiefiend said:


> My one yellow bag - CoLab. Caught my eye on a dreary gray day, had to take her home.
> View attachment 4673404
> 
> And my one yellow SLG - Longchamp. I know nothing about it, except that it’s really quite large... so I cut out a section () from the middle. I saved it because it’s like a nice soft card case now... repurposing!
> View attachment 4673403


I love your bag, a very cheery yellow


Katinahat said:


> Come to think of it, I had my chestnut Alexa out with me today. I guess chestnut is an orangey brown especially if worn with orange .
> View attachment 4673424


I love it. I once owned an Alexa, then my sister took it.


whateve said:


> I don't think my yellow/orange bags have changed since last year.
> Coach sunflower duffle from 2012
> Coach Audrey patent cinched tote from 2012
> Coach Soho belted pouch from 1997
> Coach skinny case from around 1995 (I never use this. I got it in new condition and just like having it in my collection.)


Beautiful coach collection! I owned the belted bouch, and the skinny case in red, I gave them to my mom.


FizzyWater said:


> I'm late as usual, which I guess is good as I have no orange or yellow bags.  My red bags are an oxblood small BV Veneta, a "dunkelrot" small Longchamp LP Cuir, and a patent wristlet by Hobo:
> View attachment 4673955
> 
> And my SLGs are are all Hermes (2 Calvis, 2 Bastias, 1 MC2 Euclide card case, 1 agenda cover and 1 Bearn)except the Longchamp key case.  The top Bastia is a super dark oxblood.
> View attachment 4673956



Beautiful red collection!



FizzyWater said:


> And a purse that I'm not sure if it's sentimental or not... My mother's mother was briefly into leatherworking as a hobby and made this for my mom, including her name stamped on the inside.  My mother has no sentimental attachment to the bag, and her mother died before I was born, so I have no memories of her... so.  Not sentimental but I'm pleased to have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4673960
> 
> However, I never wear brown, so it's been sitting in my closet for forever, after sitting in mom's storage for 60? years.  I made sure my mom didn't mind, and here it is almost finished:
> View attachment 4673969
> 
> The lock guard fell off and we don't think it can be crimped/glued back on, so my BF is going to attach it with tiny copper wire.  He had far too much fun with his Dremel, discovering that the hardware is copper, not gold - even better!  Some conditioner and it will be ready to go for the summer!


Great restoration job! the bag looks great!


----------



## msd_bags

I had a random bag sighting moment and I was so excited!! Proenza Schouler is not a generally known brand in my country.  There’s no boutique as far as I know.  So I couldn’t sit straight when I saw a white version of my beloved black tote!  That tote of mine has very very nice leather that smells so good, plus it is very easy to carry.

This was at a restaurant when I visited my Dad in my hometown (excuse the glass of water that seems to be the subject of my amateur photo, lol!):


The lady carrying it walked by me when her group entered the resto.


----------



## momasaurus

whateve said:


> How tacky!


Don't get me started on this one!


----------



## momasaurus

keodi said:


> Awesome red collection! I love it!
> 
> 
> Breautiful! I love the cowboy boots too!
> 
> Beautiful bag collection!
> 
> I love you collection!
> 
> 
> What a great idea! your project was well executed! you're really talented!
> 
> 
> I love, love, love your trim!
> 
> 
> I love the quilting on this bag!!
> 
> I agree, i'd like to know too!
> 
> 
> I love your bag, a very cheery yellow
> 
> I love it. I once owned an Alexa, then my sister took it.
> 
> Beautiful coach collection! I owned the belted bouch, and the skinny case in red, I gave them to my mom.
> 
> 
> Beautiful red collection!
> 
> 
> Great restoration job! the bag looks great!


Thank you for the Trim love. H is bringing back the bag but with a longer strap, some with fringe, and more of an "evelyne" vibe. I like my old trims much better, although I am rehoming the smaller rouge H.


----------



## momasaurus

msd_bags said:


> I had a random bag sighting moment and I was so excited!! Proenza Schouler is not a generally known brand in my country.  There’s no boutique as far as I know.  So I couldn’t sit straight when I saw a white version of my beloved black tote!  That tote of mine has very very nice leather that smells so good, plus it is very easy to carry.
> 
> This was at a restaurant when I visited my Dad in my hometown (excuse the glass of water that seems to be the subject of my amateur photo, lol!):
> View attachment 4674577
> 
> The lady carrying it walked by me when her group entered the resto.


nice! Proenza is a brand I wish I knew more about.
Anyone?


----------



## Cookiefiend

keodi said:


> Awesome red collection! I love it!
> 
> 
> Breautiful! I love the cowboy boots too!
> 
> Beautiful bag collection!
> 
> I love you collection!
> 
> 
> What a great idea! your project was well executed! you're really talented!
> 
> 
> I love, love, love your trim!
> 
> 
> I love the quilting on this bag!!
> 
> I agree, i'd like to know too!
> 
> 
> I love your bag, a very cheery yellow
> 
> I love it. I once owned an Alexa, then my sister took it.
> 
> Beautiful coach collection! I owned the belted bouch, and the skinny case in red, I gave them to my mom.
> 
> 
> Beautiful red collection!
> 
> 
> Great restoration job! the bag looks great!


Thank you - I carry it on the dreary days when I need cheering!


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> nice! Proenza is a brand I wish I knew more about.
> Anyone?


I have one (the small courier) and I love it. It has lovely leather, inside and out - which is one of the things i like most about it. It's also a perfect size (all my stuffs fit) and it's lightweight minus the chain strap.


----------



## Katinahat

keodi said:


> Awesome red collection! I love it!
> 
> I love it. I once owned an Alexa, then my sister took it.


There is no way I’d let my sister run off with my Alexa! You are very generous.


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> Thanks @ElainePG. The Alexa is my idea of a perfect crossbody. Effortlessly beautiful, easy to carry and holds a lot. It’s not a light bag but I don’t really notice the weight either as it has a comfortable strap. I keep being temped by a preloved one in black but can’t justify it as I already have a small Bayswater satchel. *Why is yours on probation?*


It's a bag I've had for 6 years, and when I bought it I didn't have the shoulder & upper back stuff that I have now. I got a great deal of use out of it for about 4 years. I carried it everywhere! But last year I was using it one day, and I realized that the strap was digging in to my shoulder when I carried it cross body (which is the way I need to carry it, since the strap is long). And even though I don't carry much, just the weight of the leather seemed awfully heavy.

My solution was to buy a wider strap for it. This camo one, by Marc Jacobs.



In retrospect, this was NOT one of my better ideas! To my eye, the camo pattern fights with the classic lines of the bag. The wider strap does make the bag a bit more comfy to carry, because the weight is distributed better, but I still don't find myself reaching for the bag. 

Dare I say this? My Alexa no longer "sparks joy."


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I don't think my yellow/orange bags have changed since last year.
> Coach sunflower duffle from 2012
> Coach Audrey patent cinched tote from 2012
> Coach Soho belted pouch from 1997
> Coach skinny case from around 1995 (I never use this. I got it in new condition and just like having it in my collection.)


These are such happy colors! The sunflower duffle makes me want Spring to be here.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> hahaha, except that someone decided a Birkin with a cupholder was a good idea. Who were they listening to? LOLOL
> https://www.collectingluxury.com/blog-1/hermes-cargo-birkin-bag


Me, maybe… I love cupcakes!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> That is a cool strap, though. Can you still keep it attached, and dangling festively, even though you're actually using the shorter strap?


The short (original Bal) strap is difficult to take on & off, but the longer one is easy-peasy. So… when I'm carrying it with the longer one, I think I'll just leave the short one on (and dangling festively!). But when I'm using the short one, I suspect I'll take the long one off to keep it out of my way.


----------



## ElainePG

FizzyWater said:


> And a purse that I'm not sure if it's sentimental or not... My mother's mother was briefly into leatherworking as a hobby and made this for my mom, including her name stamped on the inside.  My mother has no sentimental attachment to the bag, and her mother died before I was born, so I have no memories of her... so.  Not sentimental but I'm pleased to have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4673960
> 
> However, I never wear brown, so it's been sitting in my closet for forever, after sitting in mom's storage for 60? years.  I made sure my mom didn't mind, and here it is almost finished:
> View attachment 4673969
> 
> The lock guard fell off and we don't think it can be crimped/glued back on, so my BF is going to attach it with tiny copper wire.  He had far too much fun with his Dremel, discovering that the hardware is copper, not gold - even better!  Some conditioner and it will be ready to go for the summer!


You did a great job restoring this. How nice to have a piece made by your grandmother. I love the design in the front.


----------



## Katinahat

ElainePG said:


> It's a bag I've had for 6 years, and when I bought it I didn't have the shoulder & upper back stuff that I have now. I got a great deal of use out of it for about 4 years. I carried it everywhere! But last year I was using it one day, and I realized that the strap was digging in to my shoulder when I carried it cross body (which is the way I need to carry it, since the strap is long). And even though I don't carry much, just the weight of the leather seemed awfully heavy.
> 
> My solution was to buy a wider strap for it. This camo one, by Marc Jacobs.
> View attachment 4674861
> 
> 
> In retrospect, this was NOT one of my better ideas! To my eye, the camo pattern fights with the classic lines of the bag. The wider strap does make the bag a bit more comfy to carry, because the weight is distributed better, but I still don't find myself reaching for the bag.
> 
> Dare I say this? My Alexa no longer "sparks joy."


It was a creative solution that was well worth a try! It might have been the answer. 

I’m sorry to hear about your back problems. I’m sure that’s quite restrictive. I’ve been having problems with my feet and had to stop wearing heels or completely flats so I get how irritating/painful such things can be. 

Your Alexa has lovely leather. What is it?


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> It was a creative solution that was well worth a try! It might have been the answer.
> 
> I’m sorry to hear about your back problems. I’m sure that’s quite restrictive. I’ve been having problems with my feet and had to stop wearing heels or completely flats so I get how irrigating/painful such things can be.
> 
> *Your Alexa has lovely leather. What is it?*


It's called "Shrunken Calf." Really! I am NOT making this up! 
At the time I bought it, I wondered… how does one shrink a calf? Leave it out in the rain? Wash it, and then put it into the dryer on too high a temperature???
The details on it are fantastic. The leather is great, and even little touches like the braiding on the handle.
As I said, it's a fabulous bag… it just isn't working for ME any more. Sigh.
And I'm so sorry to hear about your feet. Can you find pretty flats that don't hurt?


----------



## Katinahat

ElainePG said:


> It's called "Shrunken Calf." Really! I am NOT making this up!
> At the time I bought it, I wondered… how does one shrink a calf? Leave it out in the rain? Wash it, and then put it into the dryer on too high a temperature???
> The details on it are fantastic. The leather is great, and even little touches like the braiding on the handle.
> As I said, it's a fabulous bag… it just isn't working for ME any more. Sigh.
> And I'm so sorry to hear about your feet. Can you find pretty flats that don't hurt?
> View attachment 4674876


Hah hah! That is a great name (and loving the visual images you’ve created). It’s a lovely bag all round. 

I’ve got to wear a rise of 2-3cms most of the time. Little wedges or small block heels work. There are some quite pretty things about fortunately.


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> I have one (the small courier) and I love it. It has lovely leather, inside and out - which is one of the things i like most about it. It's also a perfect size (all my stuffs fit) and it's lightweight minus the chain strap.



Oooh I will check it out, thanks


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> It's called "Shrunken Calf." Really! I am NOT making this up!
> At the time I bought it, I wondered… how does one shrink a calf? Leave it out in the rain? Wash it, and then put it into the dryer on too high a temperature???
> The details on it are fantastic. The leather is great, and even little touches like the braiding on the handle.
> As I said, it's a fabulous bag… it just isn't working for ME any more. Sigh.
> And I'm so sorry to hear about your feet. Can you find pretty flats that don't hurt?
> View attachment 4674876



That is also a fabulous color


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> It's a bag I've had for 6 years, and when I bought it I didn't have the shoulder & upper back stuff that I have now. I got a great deal of use out of it for about 4 years. I carried it everywhere! But last year I was using it one day, and I realized that the strap was digging in to my shoulder when I carried it cross body (which is the way I need to carry it, since the strap is long). And even though I don't carry much, just the weight of the leather seemed awfully heavy.
> 
> My solution was to buy a wider strap for it. This camo one, by Marc Jacobs.
> View attachment 4674861
> 
> 
> In retrospect, this was NOT one of my better ideas! To my eye, the camo pattern fights with the classic lines of the bag. The wider strap does make the bag a bit more comfy to carry, because the weight is distributed better, but I still don't find myself reaching for the bag.
> 
> Dare I say this? My Alexa no longer "sparks joy."


It’s a beautiful bag, would a different wide strap work?
(I admit the MJ does clash, but I think that’s more the pattern)


----------



## cowgirlsboots

FizzyWater said:


> I'm late as usual, which I guess is good as I have no orange or yellow bags.  My red bags are an oxblood small BV Veneta, a "dunkelrot" small Longchamp LP Cuir, and a patent wristlet by Hobo:
> View attachment 4673955
> 
> And my SLGs are are all Hermes (2 Calvis, 2 Bastias, 1 MC2 Euclide card case, 1 agenda cover and 1 Bearn)except the Longchamp key case.  The top Bastia is a super dark oxblood.
> View attachment 4673956


I love all your reds, but simply adore the little wristlet- such a quirky littly flash of colour!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> It's a bag I've had for 6 years, and when I bought it I didn't have the shoulder & upper back stuff that I have now. I got a great deal of use out of it for about 4 years. I carried it everywhere! But last year I was using it one day, and I realized that the strap was digging in to my shoulder when I carried it cross body (which is the way I need to carry it, since the strap is long). And even though I don't carry much, just the weight of the leather seemed awfully heavy.
> 
> My solution was to buy a wider strap for it. This camo one, by Marc Jacobs.
> View attachment 4674861
> 
> 
> In retrospect, this was NOT one of my better ideas! To my eye, the camo pattern fights with the classic lines of the bag. The wider strap does make the bag a bit more comfy to carry, because the weight is distributed better, but I still don't find myself reaching for the bag.
> 
> Dare I say this? My Alexa no longer "sparks joy."


I´m sorry to hear you´ve fallen out of love with your Alexa bag. I really like it, especially with the camo strap- it´s edgy and accentuates  the simple elegance of the bag while taking it to a new level.


----------



## msd_bags

momasaurus said:


> nice! Proenza is a brand I wish I knew more about.
> Anyone?


Not Proenza in general, but i just love this particular tote style!  I have 2 of them.  Each has its own personality.  The black has thick and chewy leather.  The grey is suede and it feels so lush!


----------



## doni

ElainePG said:


> It's a bag I've had for 6 years, and when I bought it I didn't have the shoulder & upper back stuff that I have now. I got a great deal of use out of it for about 4 years. I carried it everywhere! But last year I was using it one day, and I realized that the strap was digging in to my shoulder when I carried it cross body (which is the way I need to carry it, since the strap is long). And even though I don't carry much, just the weight of the leather seemed awfully heavy.
> 
> My solution was to buy a wider strap for it. This camo one, by Marc Jacobs.
> View attachment 4674861
> 
> 
> In retrospect, this was NOT one of my better ideas! To my eye, the camo pattern fights with the classic lines of the bag. The wider strap does make the bag a bit more comfy to carry, because the weight is distributed better, but I still don't find myself reaching for the bag.
> 
> Dare I say this? My Alexa no longer "sparks joy."


That is a such a lovely Alexa!
Satchels are not so much in fashion right now,  but love the style, the school girl vibes... I have come to accept they don’t work for me though. At the time it came out I excitedly got the Proenza PS1 and ended up selling because of quality issues but also because the style really didn’t suit me and my way to carry bags.
I’d be sad to see that Alexa go though.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Not Proenza in general, but i just love this particular tote style!  I have 2 of them.  Each has its own personality.  The black has thick and chewy leather.  The grey is suede and it feels so lush!
> View attachment 4675352


The leather on these are amazing.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> It's called "Shrunken Calf." Really! I am NOT making this up!
> At the time I bought it, I wondered… how does one shrink a calf? Leave it out in the rain? Wash it, and then put it into the dryer on too high a temperature???
> The details on it are fantastic. The leather is great, and even little touches like the braiding on the handle.
> As I said, it's a fabulous bag… it just isn't working for ME any more. Sigh.
> And I'm so sorry to hear about your feet. Can you find pretty flats that don't hurt?
> View attachment 4674876


They actually had some alexa bags at the Mulberry outlet. They were very pretty though they looked slightly different than yours. Very pretty but I did not lift it to see the weight as they only had black and oxblood . I was looking for a summer bag.


----------



## momasaurus

msd_bags said:


> Not Proenza in general, but i just love this particular tote style!  I have 2 of them.  Each has its own personality.  The black has thick and chewy leather.  The grey is suede and it feels so lush!
> View attachment 4675352


Oh, these are gorgeous!!! I am really a minimalist when it comes to bag bling and these are perfection. Love the tassels too. Thick? Chewy? Lush? You are killing me.


----------



## whateve

doni said:


> That is a such a lovely Alexa!
> Satchels are not so much in fashion right now,  but love the style, the school girl vibes... I have come to accept they don’t work for me though. At the time it came out I excitedly got the Proenza PS1 and ended up selling because of quality issues but also because the style really didn’t suit me and my way to carry bags.
> I’d be sad to see that Alexa go though.


I love the look of satchels but I'm really more of a shoulder bag girl. It's taken me a while to accept that.


----------



## doni

whateve said:


> I love the look of satchels but I'm really more of a shoulder bag girl. It's taken me a while to accept that.


Same here! Shoulder bag all the way, in combination with clutch/crook of the arm, but  not crossbody. It also took me too long to understand that...


----------



## essiedub

Cookiefiend said:


> Oh my goodness - what eye candy these are!
> I love the tiny YSL bag - like a postcard! ❤️





momasaurus said:


> All fabulous (love the Plume!), and these "specials" - Wow. What is the one on the right? Love the shape and clasp!





ElainePG said:


> What a gorgeous collection of reds, @essiedub . I'm particularly fascinated by the Yves St Laurent piece (is it a wallet?) in your "specials" photo.



Heehee I was a total sucker for the whole YSL  ymail series! It is a replica of an envelope sent to the maison (by Yves?)
Here’s my wee collection :
- red minaudiere with crystal clasp..so pretty, I just adore it!
- makeup pouch in patent - YSL patent is really nice..so pliable and soft 
- cardholder/wallet type pouch. The back has the triangle flap  - just like an envelope.
- finally the powder highlighter with its own matching carry bag - that was just too cute!


----------



## Katinahat

doni said:


> That is a such a lovely Alexa!
> Satchels are not so much in fashion right now,  but love the style, the school girl vibes... I have come to accept they don’t work for me though. At the time it came out I excitedly got the Proenza PS1 and ended up selling because of quality issues but also because the style really didn’t suit me and my way to carry bags.
> I’d be sad to see that Alexa go though.





whateve said:


> I love the look of satchels but I'm really more of a shoulder bag girl. It's taken me a while to accept that.





doni said:


> Same here! Shoulder bag all the way, in combination with clutch/crook of the arm, but  not crossbody. It also took me too long to understand that...



Interesting thoughts on the crossbody/satchel style. I posted a picture of my Alexa on Sunday as it’s my absolute go to casual weekend bag. I love the convenience of its long strap and the vibe as it bounces along beside or slightly behind me. It’s so easy to get things in and out plus my hands are free for shopping! I have a small bayswater satchel and a coach mercer I wear crossbody too. Great bags I use a lot but not quite my Alexa. 

Shoulder or over the arm bags I generally use for more formal or work. I have some that have a crossbody option too. 

It’s good to have different styles so I can pick by how I’m feeling and by what I’m doing that day.

How do you decide what works best for you?


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> Interesting thoughts on the crossbody/satchel style. I posted a picture of my Alexa on Sunday as it’s my absolute go to casual weekend bag. I love the convenience of its long strap and the vibe as it bounces along beside or slightly behind me. It’s so easy to get things in and out plus my hands are free for shopping! I have a small bayswater satchel and a coach mercer I wear crossbody too. Great bags I use a lot but not quite my Alexa.
> 
> Shoulder or over the arm bags I generally use for more formal or work. I have some that have a crossbody option too.
> 
> It’s good to have different styles so I can pick by how I’m feeling and by what I’m doing that day.
> 
> How do you decide what works best for you?


I have some crossbody bags but only small ones. I think larger bags are too heavy and stick out too much from my body when worn crossbody. I feel awkward putting the strap over my head and then having to reverse that to take it off. I don't carry them for long periods, just from the car into some place and back again, so I often just put them on my shoulder and carry them that way. I don't use crossbody bags when I shop or travel because that's when I feel I need more room for a water bottle and whatever else I might need when away from home or the car for a more extended period. I rarely hand carry anything. I do have a few top handle bags that I don't wear with a strap so those I do hand carry. It makes me feel especially ladylike when I use them. I have a few clutches but I don't use them often. Those also make me feel grown up and feminine.


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> Heehee I was a total sucker for the whole YSL  ymail series! It is a replica of an envelope sent to the maison (by Yves?)
> Here’s my wee collection :
> - red minaudiere with crystal clasp..so pretty, I just adore it!
> - makeup pouch in patent - YSL patent is really nice..so pliable and soft
> - cardholder/wallet type pouch. The back has the triangle flap  - just like an envelope.
> - finally the powder highlighter with its own matching carry bag - that was just too cute!
> View attachment 4675689
> View attachment 4675690


What a beautiful set! I remember the YSL Y Mail  clutches. Your minaudiere is so pretty!


----------



## Cookiefiend

essiedub said:


> Heehee I was a total sucker for the whole YSL  ymail series! It is a replica of an envelope sent to the maison (by Yves?)
> Here’s my wee collection :
> - red minaudiere with crystal clasp..so pretty, I just adore it!
> - makeup pouch in patent - YSL patent is really nice..so pliable and soft
> - cardholder/wallet type pouch. The back has the triangle flap  - just like an envelope.
> - finally the powder highlighter with its own matching carry bag - that was just too cute!
> View attachment 4675689
> View attachment 4675690


Ohmigosh - I love them! ❤️❤️❤️

I am having a terrible, irresistible urge to shop. I know it’s because I’m bored, and stuck at home (where it has rained for 2 days, and now it’s snowing) after a small surgery. The good news is that, because I have to keep my head pretty much level, I can’t spend too much time looking at my iPad... though I *have* purchased some makeup. 
Maybe I’ll rearrange my scarves, one drawer at a time. They’re sorted by color now - maybe I should try it by designer, or alphabetical order? Anything to stay off eBay where I bet I could find some of those darling YSL postcards... Halp!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> It's called "Shrunken Calf." Really! I am NOT making this up!
> At the time I bought it, I wondered… how does one shrink a calf? Leave it out in the rain? Wash it, and then put it into the dryer on too high a temperature???
> The details on it are fantastic. The leather is great, and even little touches like the braiding on the handle.
> As I said, it's a fabulous bag… it just isn't working for ME any more. Sigh.
> And I'm so sorry to hear about your feet. Can you find pretty flats that don't hurt?
> View attachment 4674876


Fabulous Alexa @ElainePG - the colour and the leather. Your shrunken calf jokes make me laugh 
Perhaps she has served her purpose in your collection if she’s no longer working for you? I really like how you’re keeping your bag wardrobe “fresh” by adding new beauties and releasing ones that no longer work for you. Good luck with probation. Have you mentioned what the second probation bag is?


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> I have some crossbody bags but only small ones. I think larger bags are too heavy and stick out too much from my body when worn crossbody. I feel awkward putting the strap over my head and then having to reverse that to take it off. I don't carry them for long periods, just from the car into some place and back again, so I often just put them on my shoulder and carry them that way. I don't use crossbody bags when I shop or travel because that's when I feel I need more room for a water bottle and whatever else I might need when away from home or the car for a more extended period. I rarely hand carry anything. I do have a few top handle bags that I don't wear with a strap so those I do hand carry. It makes me feel especially ladylike when I use them. I have a few clutches but I don't use them often. Those also make me feel grown up and feminine.


Oh yes, I get what you mean about the ladylike & grown up feel. I guess I do feel that more about evening bags with chain straps or the ones I carry over the arm for work. 

I’m also having an image of my beloved Alexa getting stuck on my padded Barbour jacket hood! Happens sometimes when I try to take it off. Now that doesn’t look grown up at all!


----------



## muchstuff

msd_bags said:


> Not Proenza in general, but i just love this particular tote style!  I have 2 of them.  Each has its own personality.  The black has thick and chewy leather.  The grey is suede and it feels so lush!
> View attachment 4675352


Love these, what's the style called?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

essiedub said:


> Heehee I was a total sucker for the whole YSL  ymail series! It is a replica of an envelope sent to the maison (by Yves?)
> Here’s my wee collection :
> - red minaudiere with crystal clasp..so pretty, I just adore it!
> - makeup pouch in patent - YSL patent is really nice..so pliable and soft
> - cardholder/wallet type pouch. The back has the triangle flap  - just like an envelope.
> - finally the powder highlighter with its own matching carry bag - that was just too cute!
> View attachment 4675689
> View attachment 4675690


They are adorable! I was wondering was it Yve´s handwriting. Well, that´s a new item for my wish-list!


----------



## doni

essiedub said:


> Heehee I was a total sucker for the whole YSL  ymail series! It is a replica of an envelope sent to the maison (by Yves?)
> Here’s my wee collection :
> - red minaudiere with crystal clasp..so pretty, I just adore it!
> - makeup pouch in patent - YSL patent is really nice..so pliable and soft
> - cardholder/wallet type pouch. The back has the triangle flap  - just like an envelope.
> - finally the powder highlighter with its own matching carry bag - that was just too cute!
> View attachment 4675689
> View attachment 4675690


Just wow!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> Ohmigosh - I love them! ❤️❤️❤️
> 
> I am having a terrible, irresistible urge to shop. I know it’s because I’m bored, and stuck at home (where it has rained for 2 days, and now it’s snowing) after a small surgery. The good news is that, because I have to keep my head pretty much level, I can’t spend too much time looking at my iPad... though I *have* purchased some makeup.
> Maybe I’ll rearrange my scarves, one drawer at a time. They’re sorted by color now - maybe I should try it by designer, or alphabetical order? Anything to stay off eBay where I bet I could find some of those darling YSL postcards... Halp!


Sigh! It´s not only me reacting to winter and boredom with the urge for retail therapy! Let´s stay strong together and limit the purchases to smallish items like make-up in your case and cheap vintage clothes in mine. Looking at bags can´t hurt, though....

Get well soon!


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> Sigh! It´s not only me reacting to winter and boredom with the urge for retail therapy! Let´s stay strong together and limit the purchases to smallish items like make-up in your case and cheap vintage clothes in mine. Looking at bags can´t hurt, though....
> 
> Get well soon!


 Staying strong so far!


----------



## dcooney4

essiedub said:


> Heehee I was a total sucker for the whole YSL  ymail series! It is a replica of an envelope sent to the maison (by Yves?)
> Here’s my wee collection :
> - red minaudiere with crystal clasp..so pretty, I just adore it!
> - makeup pouch in patent - YSL patent is really nice..so pliable and soft
> - cardholder/wallet type pouch. The back has the triangle flap  - just like an envelope.
> - finally the powder highlighter with its own matching carry bag - that was just too cute!
> View attachment 4675689
> View attachment 4675690


They are so pretty.


----------



## whateve

essiedub said:


> Heehee I was a total sucker for the whole YSL  ymail series! It is a replica of an envelope sent to the maison (by Yves?)
> Here’s my wee collection :
> - red minaudiere with crystal clasp..so pretty, I just adore it!
> - makeup pouch in patent - YSL patent is really nice..so pliable and soft
> - cardholder/wallet type pouch. The back has the triangle flap  - just like an envelope.
> - finally the powder highlighter with its own matching carry bag - that was just too cute!
> View attachment 4675689
> View attachment 4675690


These are adorable!


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> Ohmigosh - I love them! ❤️❤️❤️
> 
> I am having a terrible, irresistible urge to shop. I know it’s because I’m bored, and stuck at home (where it has rained for 2 days, and now it’s snowing) after a small surgery. The good news is that, because I have to keep my head pretty much level, I can’t spend too much time looking at my iPad... though I *have* purchased some makeup.
> Maybe I’ll rearrange my scarves, one drawer at a time. They’re sorted by color now - maybe I should try it by designer, or alphabetical order? Anything to stay off eBay where I bet I could find some of those darling YSL postcards... Halp!


Best wishes on your recovery. I've been shopping way too much lately! It's like the floodgates opened and I can't close them again. 

I think sorting by color is the best way. When you decide to wear one, don't you choose by color? I should probably arrange my purses by color, but it doesn't seem to work out. They are more stored by shape. Smaller, structured bags are stored upright on shelves, while large flat bags are stacked.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Ohmigosh - I love them! ❤️❤️❤️
> 
> I am having a terrible, irresistible urge to shop. I know it’s because I’m bored, and stuck at home (where it has rained for 2 days, and now it’s snowing) after a small surgery. The good news is that, because I have to keep my head pretty much level, I can’t spend too much time looking at my iPad... though I *have* purchased some makeup.
> Maybe I’ll rearrange my scarves, one drawer at a time. They’re sorted by color now - maybe I should try it by designer, or alphabetical order? Anything to stay off eBay where I bet I could find some of those darling YSL postcards... Halp!


I hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## dcooney4

I let go of another black small bag today. I liked it and wore it quite a few times but I realized I had to many black bags that size that weren’t getting worn. This month I have been trying to focus on getting things out rather than shopping. It is keeping me busy. Then when I eventually see something I really want, I can shop guilt free.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Ohmigosh - I love them! ❤️❤️❤️
> 
> I am having a terrible, irresistible urge to shop. I know it’s because I’m bored, and stuck at home (where it has rained for 2 days, and now it’s snowing) after a small surgery. The good news is that, because I have to keep my head pretty much level, I can’t spend too much time looking at my iPad... though I *have* purchased some makeup.
> Maybe I’ll rearrange my scarves, one drawer at a time. They’re sorted by color now - maybe I should try it by designer, or alphabetical order? Anything to stay off eBay where I bet I could find some of those darling YSL postcards... Halp!


I hope you have a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Cookiefiend

whateve said:


> Best wishes on your recovery. I've been shopping way too much lately! It's like the floodgates opened and I can't close them again.
> 
> I think sorting by color is the best way. When you decide to wear one, don't you choose by color? I should probably arrange my purses by color, but it doesn't seem to work out. They are more stored by shape. Smaller, structured bags are stored upright on shelves, while large flat bags are stacked.


Thank you! Stitches come out tomorrow, I’m getting there even if I have to go on snowshoes! I do choose based on color, because that makes the most sense... maybe I’ll just take them all out, check to be sure they’re okay. 
My purses aren’t really sorted very well, there are some that I store lying down so they don’t bow out at the bottom and that means they had to go where I had room to that that in. That’s something I could look into doing though, because I’d keep my head level. 


dcooney4 said:


> I hope you have a speedy recovery.


Thanks sweetie! All is going fine!


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> I let go of another black small bag today. I liked it and wore it quite a few times but I realized I had to many black bags that size that weren’t getting worn. This month I have been trying to focus on getting things out rather than shopping. It is keeping me busy. Then when I eventually see something I really want, I can shop guilt free.


That’s great - congratulations! 


More bags said:


> I hope you have a full and speedy recovery.


Thank you - all is well - it was just a corrective surgery! ❤️


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Confession time: who´s been looking at y-mail bags/ slgs tonight after being tempted so much by seeing them shown here? Haha... I certainly spent a while in front of ebay!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> It’s a beautiful bag, would a different wide strap work?
> (I admit the MJ does clash, but I think that’s more the pattern)


I had high hopes for the MJ strap, but I didn't get to try it IRL; I ordered it from Nordstrom, and the color was waaaaaay too gold. I thought I could make it work, so I kept it. Hopefully it will be good on a different bag… some day. 

I do have a different wide strap that I bought from an Etsy seller which I might try. The color is wrong, but the material isn't as thick as the MJ so it might be more comfy. I can certainly test it, and then buy a different color from that same seller if it works out.

But I think the real problem isn't the bag. Or the strap. I think the problem is me. Bags that are 5 or 6 inches deep, and therefore stick out from my body (as opposed to flatter bags, like my Bals) just aren't great for me any more. Something about the physics of it. (But I majored in English, so what do I know???)


----------



## ElainePG

doni said:


> That is a such a lovely Alexa!
> Satchels are not so much in fashion right now,  but love the style, the school girl vibes... I have come to accept they don’t work for me though. At the time it came out I excitedly got the Proenza PS1 and ended up selling because of quality issues but also because the style really didn’t suit me and my way to carry bags.
> *I’d be sad to see that Alexa go though*.


Me, too! That's why it's still in my closet. I keep thinking I'll get taller. Or something.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> They actually had some alexa bags at the Mulberry outlet. They were very pretty though they looked slightly different than yours. Very pretty but I did not lift it to see the weight as they only had black and oxblood . I was looking for a summer bag.


What color were you looking for? I think I remember the Alexa used to be made in a beautiful shade of rose-pink.

Though the oxblood would be gorgeous!


----------



## ElainePG

essiedub said:


> Heehee I was a total sucker for the whole YSL  ymail series! It is a replica of an envelope sent to the maison (by Yves?)
> Here’s my wee collection :
> - red minaudiere with crystal clasp..so pretty, I just adore it!
> - makeup pouch in patent - YSL patent is really nice..so pliable and soft
> - cardholder/wallet type pouch. The back has the triangle flap  - just like an envelope.
> - finally the powder highlighter with its own matching carry bag - that was just too cute!
> View attachment 4675689
> View attachment 4675690


Wow! These are incredible! Thank you for the "group photo."


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Ohmigosh - I love them! ❤️❤️❤️
> 
> I am having a terrible, irresistible urge to shop. I know it’s because I’m bored, and stuck at home (where it has rained for 2 days, and now it’s snowing) after a small surgery. The good news is that, because I have to keep my head pretty much level, I can’t spend too much time looking at my iPad... though I *have* purchased some makeup.
> Maybe I’ll rearrange my scarves, one drawer at a time. They’re sorted by color now - maybe I should try it by designer, or alphabetical order? Anything to stay off eBay where I bet I could find some of those darling YSL postcards... Halp!


I hope you're doing better after the surgery, @Cookiefiend . How irritating to have to keep your head level!

I sort my scarves by color as well, and I can't think of a better way to do it. Color-sorting means you can easily grab a scarf to go with an outfit. But hey, if sorting by designer for a while keeps you off Evil Bay this week, go for it!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Fabulous Alexa @ElainePG - the colour and the leather. Your shrunken calf jokes make me laugh
> Perhaps she has served her purpose in your collection if she’s no longer working for you? I really like how you’re keeping your bag wardrobe “fresh” by adding new beauties and releasing ones that no longer work for you. Good luck with probation. *Have you mentioned what the second probation bag is?*


The second probation bag, oddly enough, is also a Mulberry: the Small Bayswater Double-Zip. Similar problem. It's heavy, and it sticks out too far from my body. I replaced the strap, because the original one was too thin (photo sohws the original strap), and that helped, so I'm going to force myself to carry it for a while and see what I think. I'd be sad to let it go because I do like the design and the color. But life's too short to carry bags that hurt.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I let go of another black small bag today. I liked it and wore it quite a few times but I realized I had to many black bags that size that weren’t getting worn. This month I have been trying to focus on getting things out rather than shopping. It is keeping me busy. Then when I eventually see something I really want, I can shop guilt free.


Well done!


----------



## keodi

ElainePG said:


> It's called "Shrunken Calf." Really! I am NOT making this up!
> At the time I bought it, I wondered… how does one shrink a calf? Leave it out in the rain? Wash it, and then put it into the dryer on too high a temperature???
> The details on it are fantastic. The leather is great, and even little touches like the braiding on the handle.
> As I said, it's a fabulous bag… it just isn't working for ME any more. Sigh.
> And I'm so sorry to hear about your feet. Can you find pretty flats that don't hurt?
> View attachment 4674876


beautiful ba!


msd_bags said:


> Not Proenza in general, but i just love this particular tote style!  I have 2 of them.  Each has its own personality.  The black has thick and chewy leather.  The grey is suede and it feels so lush!
> View attachment 4675352


these are lovely! 



dcooney4 said:


> The leather on these are amazing.


I agree!


Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you! *Stitches come out tomorrow,* I’m getting there even if I have to go on snowshoes! I do choose based on color, because that makes the most sense... maybe I’ll just take them all out, check to be sure they’re okay.
> My purses aren’t really sorted very well, there are some that I store lying down so they don’t bow out at the bottom and that means they had to go where I had room to that that in. That’s something I could look into doing though, because I’d keep my head level.
> 
> Thanks sweetie! All is going fine!


I'm to hear hat you're on the mend.


----------



## ElainePG

I've been inspired to do more decluttering! Not clothes or (except for two) handbags, but the rest of the house. Fortunately, DH is on board, or else we'd have a real problem.   

I've been reading a book by Gretchen Rubin called _Outer Order, Inner Calm_. It's kind of an alternative to the KonMari method. I got a lot out of KonMari, but I had some trouble with the "spark joy" concept, especially when applied to things like socks and laundry detergent. 

I'm finding this book to be very down-to-earth, practical, nicely written, and filled with a ton of good ideas.


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> I let go of another black small bag today. I liked it and wore it quite a few times but I realized I had to many black bags that size that weren’t getting worn. This month I have been trying to focus on getting things out rather than shopping. It is keeping me busy. Then when I eventually see something I really want, I can shop guilt free.


Well done! As you weren’t using them then this was a brave decision that will allow you more space just in case you see something you really love!


----------



## Katinahat

ElainePG said:


> The second probation bag, oddly enough, is also a Mulberry: the Small Bayswater Double-Zip. Similar problem. It's heavy, and it sticks out too far from my body. I replaced the strap, because the original one was too thin (photo sohws the original strap), and that helped, so I'm going to force myself to carry it for a while and see what I think. I'd be sad to let it go because I do like the design and the color. But life's too short to carry bags that hurt.
> View attachment 4675889


You know me. I can’t resist a Mulberry, especially with the original lock like that. I think your bag is totally gorgeous! I remember seeing the double zip tote in the shop when I bought my mini Cara several years ago. It was gorgeous then and it’s still stunning. That colour works really well on it too. 

I expect it’s heavy as it’s quite structured. It certainly looks that way. Enjoy carrying it while you decide!


----------



## dcooney4

I really liked the look of Alexa but it was not what I was looking for at the time. I ended up not getting anything as most of the bags that were summery were to heavy.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> They actually had some alexa bags at the Mulberry outlet. They were very pretty though they looked slightly different than yours. Very pretty but I did not lift it to see the weight as they only had black and oxblood . I was looking for a summer bag.


I saw your later post that some of the bags are heavy.  But as always, I envy your access to the Mulberry outlet.


momasaurus said:


> Oh, these are gorgeous!!! I am really a minimalist when it comes to bag bling and these are perfection. Love the tassels too. Thick? Chewy? Lush? You are killing me.


I think it was in the 2019 thread that I shared that a male friend/colleague seated beside me one time during a regulatory hearing when I was using the grey (or was it the black? can't recall for sure) kidded me about the tassel, "is that a barbecue brush?" Lol!


Katinahat said:


> Oh yes, I get what you mean about the ladylike & grown up feel. I guess I do feel that more about evening bags with chain straps or the ones I carry over the arm for work.
> 
> I’m also having an image of my beloved Alexa getting stuck on my padded Barbour jacket hood! Happens sometimes when I try to take it off. Now that doesn’t look grown up at all!


I have observed that my preference has changed in the last 2 years, as can be attested to by my bag use monitoring.  In 2017 the top handle-carry (the ladylike/grown-up) bags had more use, but starting 2018, my shoulder totes/bags and hobos are having more play time.  Although I think this year, I'm starting to miss my hand-carried (with additional long straps) bags.  So really, never say never on our bag preferences.



muchstuff said:


> Love these, what's the style called?


I think Luxe Tote?  I'm also not so sure.  These are the older styles, I think the newer ones have some minor tweaks on them.


ElainePG said:


> The second probation bag, oddly enough, is also a Mulberry: the Small Bayswater Double-Zip. Similar problem. It's heavy, and it sticks out too far from my body. I replaced the strap, because the original one was too thin (photo sohws the original strap), and that helped, so I'm going to force myself to carry it for a while and see what I think. I'd be sad to let it go because I do like the design and the color. But life's too short to carry bags that hurt.
> View attachment 4675889


I like this bag so much!  Although I understand why you have it on probation.  I have a red one on my watch list in a shopping site, but I have not decided.  It has the grained leather.  So even if this is the small size you still find it heavy?


----------



## essiedub

Just popping in for a quick question....is it just me or are there popup ads all over this site suddenly?


----------



## msd_bags

I wondered why all the popups too!


----------



## muchstuff

essiedub said:


> Just popping in for a quick question....is it just me or are there popup ads all over this site suddenly?


It’s been reported, hopefully something will be fixed soon...


----------



## muchstuff

msd_bags said:


> I wondered why all the popups too!


It’s all the jumping around that’s driving me crazy!


----------



## Katinahat

muchstuff said:


> It’s all the jumping around that’s driving me crazy!


I thought it was me! I’ve been looking at my phone settings as it is driving me crazy too. Thanks to all those who are mentioning!


----------



## Cookiefiend

essiedub said:


> Just popping in for a quick question....is it just me or are there popup ads all over this site suddenly?


They are terrible - I’m glad to hear it’s been reported. I was going to yesterday, but then thought it might just be me and my hinky internet service.


----------



## dcooney4

I is driving me crazy with all these bouncing ads. It is making me a bit dizzy. Will go else where till they fix it.


----------



## msd_bags

I see lots of ads, good thing no bouncing ones for me.


----------



## momasaurus

essiedub said:


> Heehee I was a total sucker for the whole YSL  ymail series! It is a replica of an envelope sent to the maison (by Yves?)
> Here’s my wee collection :
> - red minaudiere with crystal clasp..so pretty, I just adore it!
> - makeup pouch in patent - YSL patent is really nice..so pliable and soft
> - cardholder/wallet type pouch. The back has the triangle flap  - just like an envelope.
> - finally the powder highlighter with its own matching carry bag - that was just too cute!
> View attachment 4675689
> View attachment 4675690


Oh WOW!



whateve said:


> I have some crossbody bags but only small ones. I think larger bags are too heavy and stick out too much from my body when worn crossbody. I feel awkward putting the strap over my head and then having to reverse that to take it off. I don't carry them for long periods, just from the car into some place and back again, so I often just put them on my shoulder and carry them that way. I don't use crossbody bags when I shop or travel because that's when I feel I need more room for a water bottle and whatever else I might need when away from home or the car for a more extended period. I rarely hand carry anything. I do have a few top handle bags that I don't wear with a strap so those I do hand carry. It makes me feel especially ladylike when I use them. I have a few clutches but I don't use them often. Those also make me feel grown up and feminine.


Same here: Hand carry definitely makes me feel ladylike! That's a role I can play for limited engagements only.



Cookiefiend said:


> Ohmigosh - I love them! ❤️❤️❤️
> 
> I am having a terrible, irresistible urge to shop. I know it’s because I’m bored, and stuck at home (where it has rained for 2 days, and now it’s snowing) after a small surgery. The good news is that, because I have to keep my head pretty much level, I can’t spend too much time looking at my iPad... though I *have* purchased some makeup.
> Maybe I’ll rearrange my scarves, one drawer at a time. They’re sorted by color now - maybe I should try it by designer, or alphabetical order? Anything to stay off eBay where I bet I could find some of those darling YSL postcards... Halp!


Stay strong! Maybe you can organize your photos? (Or mine, thank you!)



msd_bags said:


> I saw your later post that some of the bags are heavy.  But as always, I envy your access to the Mulberry outlet.
> 
> I think it was in the 2019 thread that I shared that a male friend/colleague seated beside me one time during a regulatory hearing when I was using the grey (or was it the black? can't recall for sure) kidded me about the tassel, "is that a barbecue brush?" Lol!
> 
> I have observed that my preference has changed in the last 2 years, as can be attested to by my bag use monitoring.  In 2017 the top handle-carry (the ladylike/grown-up) bags had more use, but starting 2018, my shoulder totes/bags and hobos are having more play time.  Although I think this year, I'm starting to miss my hand-carried (with additional long straps) bags.  So really, never say never on our bag preferences.
> 
> 
> I think Luxe Tote?  I'm also not so sure.  These are the older styles, I think the newer ones have some minor tweaks on them.
> 
> I like this bag so much!  Although I understand why you have it on probation.  I have a red one on my watch list in a shopping site, but I have not decided.  It has the grained leather.  So even if this is the small size you still find it heavy?


Barbecue brush!?!?!
Yes, I carry one at all times, because....


----------



## momasaurus

Orange bags: I have a Trim in swift leather—so soft!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> The second probation bag, oddly enough, is also a Mulberry: the Small Bayswater Double-Zip. Similar problem. It's heavy, and it sticks out too far from my body. I replaced the strap, because the original one was too thin (photo sohws the original strap), and that helped, so I'm going to force myself to carry it for a while and see what I think. I'd be sad to let it go because I do like the design and the color. But life's too short to carry bags that hurt.
> View attachment 4675889


Well said: life is too short to carry bags that hurt! The same goes for shoes and uncomfortable clothes. They only have a right to stay when they are pretty enough to be showpieces to only admire. There are quite a few of them in my life...


----------



## momasaurus

Sorry, the phone app won’t allow me to upload more than one photo.


----------



## momasaurus

And


----------



## cowgirlsboots

essiedub said:


> Just popping in for a quick question....is it just me or are there popup ads all over this site suddenly?


My notifications have been covered by very annoying pop-up ads that won´t go away for 2 days now. Such a nuissance!


----------



## essiedub

momasaurus said:


> And
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4676282


Oh you look great! Love your Trim and your scarf! Did you really match your nail polish with the the olive in the scarf?!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

momasaurus said:


> Sorry, the phone app won’t allow me to upload more than one photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4676276


Your bag is lovely and has a distinctive aura of highest quality!


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> Orange bags: I have a Trim in swift leather—so soft!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4676275





momasaurus said:


> Sorry, the phone app won’t allow me to upload more than one photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4676276


Gorgeous bag, wonderful shawl-bag pairing!


----------



## muchstuff

There’s a thread in the feedback Dropbox where many TPFers have reported the ad problem. Let’s hope @Vlad is able to fix it soon.


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> Orange bags: I have a Trim in swift leather—so soft!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4676275





momasaurus said:


> And
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4676282


Wow - it’s beautiful - what a great color!
And your shawl is a perfect match! ❤️


----------



## momasaurus

essiedub said:


> Oh you look great! Love your Trim and your scarf! Did you really match your nail polish with the the olive in the scarf?!



Haha yes but the color is actually grey!


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> Your bag is lovely and has a distinctive aura of highest quality!



Thank you! The Trim is my favorite bag. I have — um — four, plus two listed for rehoming.


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> Gorgeous bag, wonderful shawl-bag pairing!



Merci!


----------



## essiedub

For *Orange & Yellow* week (I am including gold-ish tones)




I’m quite fond of this gold Coach pouch as its sleek profile belies its capacity. And it has a pink interior! Perfect for street fairs and general no-worry wandering around. I even carry it crossbody even though I really dislike that.

Look at that mini backpack! I just can’t give it up..have had it since the last millennia. It can hold Wallet, phone, keys misc. pretty impressive capacity. I guess it reminds me of my younger, cooler, hipper me. 

Within the box of SLG’s, those 2 puddles of gold? Those are “beggars purses” for cocktail evenings ..and if you’ve had one too many, it can double as a headache ice bag.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 The teeny tiny mini one can hold nothing..keys, lipstick and a few bills?  It’s a  finger bag! 
See I told y’all ... I have a lot of lil goodies that don’t really get practical use but are a source of delight


----------



## whateve

essiedub said:


> For *Orange & Yellow* week (I am including gold-ish tones)
> 
> View attachment 4676500
> 
> 
> I’m quite fond of this gold Coach pouch as its sleek profile belies its capacity. And it has a pink interior! Perfect for street fairs and general no-worry wandering around. I even carry it crossbody even though I really dislike that.
> 
> Look at that mini backpack! I just can’t give it up..have had it since the last millennia. It can hold Wallet, phone, keys misc. pretty impressive capacity. I guess it reminds me of my younger, cooler, hipper me.
> 
> Within the box of SLG’s, those 2 puddles of gold? Those are “beggars purses” for cocktail evenings ..and if you’ve had one too many, it can double as a headache ice bag.
> View attachment 4676512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The teeny tiny mini one can hold nothing..keys, lipstick and a few bills?  It’s a  finger bag!
> See I told y’all ... I have a lot of lil goodies that don’t really get practical use but are a source of delight


Lots of gorgeous pieces! I love the look of that backpack.


----------



## Cookiefiend

essiedub said:


> For *Orange & Yellow* week (I am including gold-ish tones)
> 
> View attachment 4676500
> 
> 
> I’m quite fond of this gold Coach pouch as its sleek profile belies its capacity. And it has a pink interior! Perfect for street fairs and general no-worry wandering around. I even carry it crossbody even though I really dislike that.
> 
> Look at that mini backpack! I just can’t give it up..have had it since the last millennia. It can hold Wallet, phone, keys misc. pretty impressive capacity. I guess it reminds me of my younger, cooler, hipper me.
> 
> Within the box of SLG’s, those 2 puddles of gold? Those are “beggars purses” for cocktail evenings ..and if you’ve had one too many, it can double as a headache ice bag.
> View attachment 4676512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The teeny tiny mini one can hold nothing..keys, lipstick and a few bills?  It’s a  finger bag!
> See I told y’all ... I have a lot of lil goodies that don’t really get practical use but are a source of delight


What fun! 
I love your orange Pico - they are such fun bags and very practical! We forgot our wine bag when we were in FL, so we carried wine in my Pico... I have a cute pic of Mr Cookie carrying it - he’s quite dapper! 
Goodies that delight you have a place in your life, don’t give them up!


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> I like this bag so much!  Although I understand why you have it on probation.  I have a red one on my watch list in a shopping site, but I have not decided.  It has the grained leather.


I think the problem with this one is not so much that it's heavy as that it's bulky. It's deep, and structured, so it sticks out very far from my body. I like my crossbody bags to fall right at my hip, and my hip already sticks out a little!!! So between my hip sticking out, and then the bag sticking out, the whole thing gets my shoulder & neck out of whack.

It isn't a problem when I carry it by the handles, but I don't typically use handles except for short periods of time. I like the look of top-handle bags, but I prefer to be hands-free.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Orange bags: I have a Trim in swift leather—so soft!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4676275


Oh, my… yum!!! And so perfect with your shawl.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Thank you! The Trim is my favorite bag. I have — um — four, plus two listed for rehoming.


Does the Trim have an inside zip pocket?


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> What fun!
> I love your orange Pico - they are such fun bags and very practical! We forgot our wine bag when we were in FL, so we carried wine in my Pico... I have a cute pic of Mr Cookie carrying it - he’s quite dapper!
> *Goodies that delight you have a place in your life, don’t give them up!*


So true. William Morris said "Have nothing in your house that you do not know to be useful, or believe to be beautiful." 

I've always thought that the key to his philosophy is the word OR. If it's beautiful (or, as you said, if it delights you), it doesn't necessarily have to be useful. DH and I just visited a glassblowers studio when we were on a little mini vacay, and I bought the most gorgeous paperweight. I'm not a paperweight collector. I don't need a paperweight to hold down loose papers on my desk. In fact, the paperweight isn't even ON my desk! It's in the living room, in a place where the morning sun catches it. It is beautiful, though. And it delights me.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Well done!


Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> Orange bags: I have a Trim in swift leather—so soft!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4676275


Gorgeous!


----------



## dcooney4

essiedub said:


> For *Orange & Yellow* week (I am including gold-ish tones)
> 
> View attachment 4676500
> 
> 
> I’m quite fond of this gold Coach pouch as its sleek profile belies its capacity. And it has a pink interior! Perfect for street fairs and general no-worry wandering around. I even carry it crossbody even though I really dislike that.
> 
> Look at that mini backpack! I just can’t give it up..have had it since the last millennia. It can hold Wallet, phone, keys misc. pretty impressive capacity. I guess it reminds me of my younger, cooler, hipper me.
> 
> Within the box of SLG’s, those 2 puddles of gold? Those are “beggars purses” for cocktail evenings ..and if you’ve had one too many, it can double as a headache ice bag.
> View attachment 4676512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The teeny tiny mini one can hold nothing..keys, lipstick and a few bills?  It’s a  finger bag!
> See I told y’all ... I have a lot of lil goodies that don’t really get practical use but are a source of delight


What a fun grouping! I love the backpack. I used to have a bigger version but very similar.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I think the problem with this one is not so much that it's heavy as that it's bulky. It's deep, and structured, so it sticks out very far from my body. I like my crossbody bags to fall right at my hip, and my hip already sticks out a little!!! So between my hip sticking out, and then the bag sticking out, the whole thing gets my shoulder & neck out of whack.
> 
> It isn't a problem when I carry it by the handles, but I don't typically use handles except for short periods of time. I like the look of top-handle bags, but I prefer to be hands-free.


Can you wear it on your shoulder with a short wider strap?


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> Can you wear it on your shoulder with a short wider strap?


Or just hand carry it? That’s very elegant if us limitless practical! It’s so gorgeous it might be worth a try.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Can you wear it on your shoulder with a short wider strap?





Katinahat said:


> Or just hand carry it? That’s very elegant if us limitless practical! It’s so gorgeous it might be worth a try.



I'm going to give both of these suggestions a try. I'd certainly like to find a way to keep this bag!


----------



## msd_bags

My only yellow bag - Massaccesi midi Victoria in Ananas Pebbled leather.


I’m having difficulty wearing this bag since I find it a bit small for my frame.  A lot of ladies in the Massaccesi thread prefer this size.  Unfortunately, it doesn’t work for me.


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> For *Orange & Yellow* week (I am including gold-ish tones)
> 
> View attachment 4676500
> 
> 
> I’m quite fond of this gold Coach pouch as its sleek profile belies its capacity. And it has a pink interior! Perfect for street fairs and general no-worry wandering around. I even carry it crossbody even though I really dislike that.
> 
> Look at that mini backpack! I just can’t give it up..have had it since the last millennia. It can hold Wallet, phone, keys misc. pretty impressive capacity. I guess it reminds me of my younger, cooler, hipper me.
> 
> Within the box of SLG’s, those 2 puddles of gold? Those are “beggars purses” for cocktail evenings ..and if you’ve had one too many, it can double as a headache ice bag.
> View attachment 4676512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The teeny tiny mini one can hold nothing..keys, lipstick and a few bills?  It’s a  finger bag!
> See I told y’all ... I have a lot of lil goodies that don’t really get practical use but are a source of delight


Your verso Lindy - delightful interior pop of colour! You have amazing SLGs, those beggars purses are wonderful. You make me laugh, cute doggy hangover pic.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> What fun!
> I love your orange Pico - they are such fun bags and very practical! We forgot our wine bag when we were in FL, so we carried wine in my Pico... I have a cute pic of Mr Cookie carrying it - he’s quite dapper!
> *Goodies that delight you have a place in your life, don’t give them up! *


This!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> So true. *William Morris said "Have nothing in your house that you do not know to be useful, or believe to be beautiful." *
> 
> I've always thought that the key to his philosophy is the word OR. If it's beautiful (or, as you said, if it delights you), it doesn't necessarily have to be useful. DH and I just visited a glassblowers studio when we were on a little mini vacay, and I bought the most gorgeous paperweight. I'm not a paperweight collector. I don't need a paperweight to hold down loose papers on my desk. In fact, the paperweight isn't even ON my desk! It's in the living room, in a place where the morning sun catches it. It is beautiful, though. And it delights me.


Yes, yes! I agree with you on the necessity of useful things and beautiful things per the William Morris quote. I think this is why I was challenged by the Marie Kondo philosophy -  just keeping things that spark joy. Congratulations on your paperweight memento, it sounds lovely.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> My only yellow bag - Massaccesi midi Victoria in Ananas Pebbled leather.
> View attachment 4676896
> 
> I’m having difficulty wearing this bag since I find it a bit small for my frame.  A lot of ladies in the Massaccesi thread prefer this size.  Unfortunately, it doesn’t work for me.


It is very nice but if it doesn't work maybe see if it will go.


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Wow - it’s beautiful - what a great color!
> And your shawl is a perfect match! ❤️


Thank you. It's basically the orange boutique box in supple leather, LOL!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Oh, my… yum!!! And so perfect with your shawl.


Thank you. I don't carry this bag often enough!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Does the Trim have an inside zip pocket?


There are different versions! One of mine has nothing, most have a zip pocket on one side of the interior and a slip pocket on the other. My biggest trim only has one slip-in pocket!


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you so much!


----------



## dcooney4

I took a low ball offer on an a leather MJ backpack. I didn’t want to wait to get it out of my closet. So that is one more out for February. It is hard to believe this month is almost over. I won’t do counts until tomorrow as I will be doing some shopping today.


----------



## dcooney4

I keep wearing my little Mz Wallace Fulton Crossbody that I bought last month. It is so light and comfortable that I rotate right back into it constantly.


----------



## Vlad

Katinahat said:


> I thought it was me! I’ve been looking at my phone settings as it is driving me crazy too. Thanks to all those who are mentioning!





Cookiefiend said:


> They are terrible - I’m glad to hear it’s been reported. I was going to yesterday, but then thought it might just be me and my hinky internet service.





dcooney4 said:


> I is driving me crazy with all these bouncing ads. It is making me a bit dizzy. Will go else where till they fix it.



Thanks for the feedback, we reported it to the ad provider and are working on fixing it. I agree that it's a frustrating experience to have content bounce around on the page, particularly in a forum environment.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> There are different versions! One of mine has nothing, most have a zip pocket on one side of the interior and a slip pocket on the other. My biggest trim only has one slip-in pocket!


An inside zip pocket on the back wall of the interior is a "must" for me (thus, no Evelyne, sigh). I may have to check out a Trim when I'm next in San Francisco. Is this a bag that boutiques carry, or will they look at me as though I'm out of my mind?


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> I took a low ball offer on an a leather MJ backpack. I didn’t want to wait to get it out of my closet. So that is one more out for February. It is hard to believe this month is almost over. I won’t do counts until tomorrow as I will be doing some shopping today.


Congratulations on all of your exit successes!


----------



## More bags

Vlad said:


> Thanks for the feedback, we reported it to the ad provider and are working on fixing it. I agree that it's a frustrating experience to have content bounce around on the page, particularly in a forum environment.


Thanks for the update Vlad!


----------



## dcooney4

Vlad said:


> Thanks for the feedback, we reported it to the ad provider and are working on fixing it. I agree that it's a frustrating experience to have content bounce around on the page, particularly in a forum environment.


Thanks Vlad!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> Yes, yes! I agree with you on the necessity of useful things and beautiful things per the William Morris quote. I think this is why I was challenged by the Marie Kondo philosophy -  just keeping things that spark joy. Congratulations on your paperweight memento, it sounds lovely.


This philosophy gets dangerous when you carry the collector gene in a dose that boarderlines to hoarding: there are only a few items that do not spark joy for me- and they are generally the practical nessecities like household stuff...  fill my life with beautiful items that make me smile and throw out the pots and pans!


----------



## keodi

momasaurus said:


> Sorry, the phone app won’t allow me to upload more than one photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4676276


beautiful!


momasaurus said:


> Thank you! The Trim is my favorite bag. I have — um — four, plus two listed for rehoming.


I love the trim as well! Id love to find a 35cm trim 1 in black!


essiedub said:


> For *Orange & Yellow* week (I am including gold-ish tones)
> 
> View attachment 4676500
> 
> 
> I’m quite fond of this gold Coach pouch as its sleek profile belies its capacity. And it has a pink interior! Perfect for street fairs and general no-worry wandering around. I even carry it crossbody even though I really dislike that.
> 
> Look at that mini backpack! I just can’t give it up..have had it since the last millennia. It can hold Wallet, phone, keys misc. pretty impressive capacity. I guess it reminds me of my younger, cooler, hipper me.
> 
> Within the box of SLG’s, those 2 puddles of gold? Those are “beggars purses” for cocktail evenings ..and if you’ve had one too many, it can double as a headache ice bag.
> View attachment 4676512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The teeny tiny mini one can hold nothing..keys, lipstick and a few bills?  It’s a  finger bag!
> See I told y’all ... I have a lot of lil goodies that don’t really get practical use but are a source of delight


Beautiful bags and accessories!!!


msd_bags said:


> My only yellow bag - Massaccesi midi Victoria in Ananas Pebbled leather.
> View attachment 4676896
> 
> I’m having difficulty wearing this bag since I find it a bit small for my frame.  A lot of ladies in the Massaccesi thread prefer this size.  Unfortunately, it doesn’t work for me.


The leather on this bag is beautiful!


ElainePG said:


> An inside zip pocket on the back wall of the interior is a "must" for me (thus, no Evelyne, sigh). I may have to check out a Trim when I'm next in San Francisco. *Is this a bag that boutiques carry, or will they look at me as though I'm out of my mind*?


I believe the trim has been rested. i think someone mentioned that the trim wht the fringe is coming back..


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Unless the angels in this forum who are capable of resisting the urge of frustration related shopping I caved in....  The bag arrived today: a 2007 dior "lovely" model. Hopefully this will finally be the one that gets used on a daily base. It´s nice, but no stunner and no collector´s piece. 
I love the Dior charm on the front! 
We are still in the bonding process as I have to overcome the frustration of having received it lined in hair. It must have last been used for a hairdressing appointment and lots of the clippings fell into it and got caught in the crease behind the lids of the exterior pockets. It looks a bit greyish in the photo due to the flash. In reality it´s deep black and almost like new. 



I tried to put my things into it and am happy with the capacity. The huge wallet fits without any problems and there´s room for more.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Does a bag I technically bought in October 2019 count as a recent sin? 

Today I was sent a tracking number for a parcel and couldn´t believe things seem to actually be working out in the end! 
I agreed to buy this bag in Oct 2019, paid for it and waited....  for a month until my seller told me she couldn´t find it in her house....  for another 6 weeks until she sent me my money back. 

At the end of January she contacted me again saying it had re-appeared and I paid for it, again... to have the wait continue...  until this morning the tracking number was sent to me. 

Why did I chose to take the risk and keep up with all the delay? 
It´s a black 2004 Dior Gambler Dice bag with silver hardware, a model that has been on my wishlist for ages! One of my Holy Grails!
(The leopard print pony skin and red velvet version is to die for, but gold hardware and I are not compatible.) 

The price is significantly lower than for any other Gambler bag turning up for sale here in Germany for ages. Please keep your fingers crossed for me that it´s fine when it arrives!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Unless the angels in this forum who are capable of resisting the urge of frustration related shopping I caved in....  The bag arrived today: a 2007 dior "lovely" model. Hopefully this will finally be the one that gets used on a daily base. It´s nice, but no stunner and no collector´s piece.
> I love the Dior charm on the front!
> We are still in the bonding process as I have to overcome the frustration of having received it lined in hair. It must have last been used for a hairdressing appointment and lots of the clippings fell into it and got caught in the crease behind the lids of the exterior pockets. It looks a bit greyish in the photo due to the flash. In reality it´s deep black and almost like new.
> View attachment 4677310
> 
> 
> I tried to put my things into it and am happy with the capacity. The huge wallet fits without any problems and there´s room for more.
> 
> View attachment 4677311


It looks like it will be a pleasure to carry.


----------



## dcooney4

I was picked up a little summer crossbody at the outlets. It is light blue and will work wonderfully with my summer wardrobe. I will pull it out in blue week. I checked it out against my summer clothes and it will work perfectly. Now it is tucked away till we are no longer freezing here.


----------



## muchstuff

cowgirlsboots said:


> Does a bag I technically bought in October 2019 count as a recent sin?
> 
> Today I was sent a tracking number for a parcel and couldn´t believe things seem to actually be working out in the end!
> I agreed to buy this bag in Oct 2019, paid for it and waited....  for a month until my seller told me she couldn´t find it in her house....  for another 6 weeks until she sent me my money back.
> 
> At the end of January she contacted me again saying it had re-appeared and I paid for it, again... to have the wait continue...  until this morning the tracking number was sent to me.
> 
> Why did I chose to take the risk and keep up with all the delay?
> It´s a black 2004 Dior Gambler Dice bag with silver hardware, a model that has been on my wishlist for ages! One of my Holy Grails!
> (The leopard print pony skin and red velvet version is to die for, but gold hardware and I are not compatible.)
> 
> The price is significantly lower than for any other Gambler bag turning up for sale here in Germany for ages. Please keep your fingers crossed for me that it´s fine when it arrives!


Not a Dior gal, can you show a pic? Sounds interesting!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> An inside zip pocket on the back wall of the interior is a "must" for me (thus, no Evelyne, sigh). I may have to check out a Trim when I'm next in San Francisco. Is this a bag that boutiques carry, or will they look at me as though I'm out of my mind?


It's an oldie, but they have resurrected it just now for spring, with changes. It's more like an Evelyne now. The strap is longer. There is also a version with fringe. But the classic oldies are available on eBay very reasonably. Some fun colors. Lots of variety in leather (epsom / courchevel is very lightweight and sturdy, if not particularly cuddly). I can see you in a trim! (31). Also MOST have zip tops, but some don't. There seems to have been a lot of variety in details!


----------



## momasaurus

keodi said:


> beautiful!
> 
> I love the trim as well! Id love to find a 35cm trim 1 in black!
> 
> Beautiful bags and accessories!!!
> 
> The leather on this bag is beautiful!
> 
> I believe the trim has been rested. i think someone mentioned that the trim wht the fringe is coming back..


Thank you.
Black trims are hard to find, aren't they? And in the larger size. Good luck!


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> It's a bag I've had for 6 years, and when I bought it I didn't have the shoulder & upper back stuff that I have now. I got a great deal of use out of it for about 4 years. I carried it everywhere! But last year I was using it one day, and I realized that the strap was digging in to my shoulder when I carried it cross body (which is the way I need to carry it, since the strap is long). And even though I don't carry much, just the weight of the leather seemed awfully heavy.
> 
> My solution was to buy a wider strap for it. This camo one, by Marc Jacobs.
> View attachment 4674861
> 
> 
> In retrospect, this was NOT one of my better ideas! To my eye, the camo pattern fights with the classic lines of the bag. The wider strap does make the bag a bit more comfy to carry, because the weight is distributed better, but I still don't find myself reaching for the bag.
> 
> Dare I say this? My Alexa no longer "sparks joy."


It's still a beautiful bag! Do you think that you could find a solid color strap that would make you reach for the bag more?


----------



## Rhl2987

I've been MIA because I was on my first work trip during my first week back to work this week! It felt great to be productive again but the loss of sleep from being on the road, pumping at inopportune times (like in my seat on the plane, which I only dared to do once), not being with my daughter, was all tiring. Just caught up on everything here and love seeing the pictures of your beautiful bags!!

I may have picked up a bag this week that my sister was offered... She liked it but didn't love it and it'll go to either my Mom or me, or we'll share. It's a Birkin 25 Gris Perle chèvre, Rouge H interior, brushed gold hardware. It was a mistake special order bag that was placed incorrectly for another client, so it was offered to my sister! It's lovely. Not a color I would have ordered, but the shade of gray is so beautiful. I spotted a mini Roulis that I love and asked my store to bring it in for me. Now, I am going to think of one or two bags I'd like to rehome. I'm not in the mood to grow my collection by much these days. Just in and out.


----------



## Katinahat

Rhl2987 said:


> I've been MIA because I was on my first work trip during my first week back to work this week! It felt great to be productive again but the loss of sleep from being on the road, pumping at inopportune times (like in my seat on the plane, which I only dared to do once), not being with my daughter, was all tiring. Just caught up on everything here and love seeing the pictures of your beautiful bags!!
> 
> I may have picked up a bag this week that my sister was offered... She liked it but didn't love it and it'll go to either my Mom or me, or we'll share. It's a Birkin 25 Gris Perle chèvre, Rouge H interior, brushed gold hardware. It was a mistake special order bag that was placed incorrectly for another client, so it was offered to my sister! It's lovely. Not a color I would have ordered, but the shade of gray is so beautiful. I spotted a mini Roulis that I love and asked my store to bring it in for me. Now, I am going to think of one or two bags I'd like to rehome. I'm not in the mood to grow my collection by much these days. Just in and out.


I’d love to see your new Birkin when you get it. I can’t even dream of owning such a bag. I find that grey can be a fabulous neutral colour that goes with everything.


----------



## Katinahat

Last day of February, a bonus day this year, and I’m checking my bag stats on my newly improved spreadsheet (thanks for all the ideas from here everyone!). 

8 bags used: 3 blue, 1 black, 1 grey, 2 brown, 1 purple / 2 totes, 1 mini backpack, 1 hobo, 4 cross bodies. 
1 bag in - gift receive
1 SLG in - purchased 
Nothing out

Think my switching is going reasonably well but need to be careful of the creeping “in“ items. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Rhl2987

I did not do well this month and I need to purge my closet and also list 1-2 (or more) bags.

I think I used 9 or 10 bags this month. Wow!
3 bags in - 2 bags from Hermes and 1 inexpensive work bag
1 Hermes cardigan in
Several clothing items from ethical/sustainable companies, including t-shirts, shorts, and other basics
Several Hermes scarves in

My guess is that I will have one bag purchase from H in the coming months, maybe a couple more scarves, one pair of shoes, and hopefully keep it to that. I think my goal is to have a really slow latter half of the year after the H store opening this summer. Easier said than done for me.


----------



## momasaurus

Rhl2987 said:


> I've been MIA because I was on my first work trip during my first week back to work this week! It felt great to be productive again but the loss of sleep from being on the road, pumping at inopportune times (like in my seat on the plane, which I only dared to do once), not being with my daughter, was all tiring. Just caught up on everything here and love seeing the pictures of your beautiful bags!!
> 
> I may have picked up a bag this week that my sister was offered... She liked it but didn't love it and it'll go to either my Mom or me, or we'll share. It's a Birkin 25 Gris Perle chèvre, Rouge H interior, brushed gold hardware. It was a mistake special order bag that was placed incorrectly for another client, so it was offered to my sister! It's lovely. Not a color I would have ordered, but the shade of gray is so beautiful. I spotted a mini Roulis that I love and asked my store to bring it in for me. Now, I am going to think of one or two bags I'd like to rehome. I'm not in the mood to grow my collection by much these days. Just in and out.


You know we are going to need to see pix of that SO B25!!! Sounds fabulous. I love contrast interiors.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

muchstuff said:


> Not a Dior gal, can you show a pic? Sounds interesting!


...forever a Galliano girl! 


Here´s the 2004 Gambler Dice Bag- an iconic collection! There were lots of different and very quirky versions. 







Mine- the parcel actually arrived today - is the plain black version with silver hardware. 

It´s warming up at the moment and regaining its shape after travelling rather rough.
I´ll never understand how anybody can send handbags without stuffing them properly and wrapping them carefully... Opening a parcel with an expensive - at least to me no matter it was the cheapest I could find-  handbag stuffed into it in a sheet bubble wrap but not shaped at all, hardware not wrapped up etc. is very frustrating. 

But the bag is gorgeous! (And will be even better after a little visit tothe home spa!) 

Here´s one of the sales photos as I have yet to take some.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> Last day of February, a bonus day this year, and I’m checking my bag stats on my newly improved spreadsheet (thanks for all the ideas from here everyone!).
> 
> 8 bags used: 3 blue, 1 black, 1 grey, 2 brown, 1 purple / 2 totes, 1 mini backpack, 1 hobo, 4 cross bodies.
> 1 bag in - gift receive
> 1 SLG in - purchased
> Nothing out
> 
> Think my switching is going reasonably well but need to be careful of the creeping “in“ items. How is everyone else doing?



I´m not as organized as you by far, but let me try: 
February:
3 bags used: my every day vintage Jaguar, the big black Tom Ford for YSL 2001 for the trip to Paris and my silly painted Assima trying to look like a Boy Bag for grocery shopping
3 bags in:black Dior Lovely from 2007 and black Dior Gambler from 2004, little black vintage 40ies bag bought in Paris for 5 Euro
1 bag out: black 70ies shopper that folds into a clutch
about a million bags looked at online and drooled over....


----------



## whateve

February stats
8 bags carried this month
bags in 1, although another one should get here next week so maybe 2, bags out 1
SLGs in 3 (2 wallets and a cosmetic case), SLGs out 3


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> ...forever a Galliano girl!
> View attachment 4677867
> 
> Here´s the 2004 Gambler Dice Bag- an iconic collection! There were lots of different and very quirky versions.
> View attachment 4677869
> View attachment 4677886
> View attachment 4677887
> View attachment 4677888
> View attachment 4677889
> 
> 
> Mine- the parcel actually arrived today - is the plain black version with silver hardware.
> 
> It´s warming up at the moment and regaining its shape after travelling rather rough.
> I´ll never understand how anybody can send handbags without stuffing them properly and wrapping them carefully... Opening a parcel with an expensive - at least to me no matter it was the cheapest I could find-  handbag stuffed into it in a sheet bubble wrap but not shaped at all, hardware not wrapped up etc. is very frustrating.
> 
> But the bag is gorgeous! (And will be even better after a little visit tothe home spa!)
> 
> Here´s one of the sales photos as I have yet to take some.
> 
> View attachment 4677884


It's beautiful! I don't understand people who don't pack properly either. They don't save money on postage by doing that. Once a seller sent a beautiful bag in an envelope and the strap got crimped. I kept the bag but could never get that crimp out of the strap. The seller blamed it on the post office! 

I save every piece of bubble wrap and box that I get so I can reuse them when I sell. The only thing I buy new is tissue paper. I use old stuffing papers from bags I've bought to stuff bags I sell.


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> ...forever a Galliano girl!
> View attachment 4677867
> 
> Here´s the 2004 Gambler Dice Bag- an iconic collection! There were lots of different and very quirky versions.
> View attachment 4677869
> View attachment 4677886
> View attachment 4677887
> View attachment 4677888
> View attachment 4677889
> 
> 
> Mine- the parcel actually arrived today - is the plain black version with silver hardware.
> 
> It´s warming up at the moment and regaining its shape after travelling rather rough.
> I´ll never understand how anybody can send handbags without stuffing them properly and wrapping them carefully... Opening a parcel with an expensive - at least to me no matter it was the cheapest I could find-  handbag stuffed into it in a sheet bubble wrap but not shaped at all, hardware not wrapped up etc. is very frustrating.
> 
> But the bag is gorgeous! (And will be even better after a little visit tothe home spa!)
> 
> Here´s one of the sales photos as I have yet to take some.
> 
> View attachment 4677884


Ohmigosh - that’s adorable! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m not as organized as you by far, but let me try:
> February:
> 3 bags used: my every day vintage Jaguar, the big black Tom Ford for YSL 2001 for the trip to Paris and my silly painted Assima trying to look like a Boy Bag for grocery shopping
> 3 bags in:black Dior Lovely from 2007 and black Dior Gambler from 2004, little black vintage 40ies bag bought in Paris for 5 Euro
> 1 bag out: black 70ies shopper that folds into a clutch
> about a million bags looked at online and drooled over....


Hahaha! Your statement “a million bags looked at online and drooled over” is hilarious! 
(And so true at my house too!)


----------



## muchstuff

cowgirlsboots said:


> ...forever a Galliano girl!
> View attachment 4677867
> 
> Here´s the 2004 Gambler Dice Bag- an iconic collection! There were lots of different and very quirky versions.
> View attachment 4677869
> View attachment 4677886
> View attachment 4677887
> View attachment 4677888
> View attachment 4677889
> 
> 
> Mine- the parcel actually arrived today - is the plain black version with silver hardware.
> 
> It´s warming up at the moment and regaining its shape after travelling rather rough.
> I´ll never understand how anybody can send handbags without stuffing them properly and wrapping them carefully... Opening a parcel with an expensive - at least to me no matter it was the cheapest I could find-  handbag stuffed into it in a sheet bubble wrap but not shaped at all, hardware not wrapped up etc. is very frustrating.
> 
> But the bag is gorgeous! (And will be even better after a little visit tothe home spa!)
> 
> Here´s one of the sales photos as I have yet to take some.
> 
> View attachment 4677884


Thanks, it has a nice shape and I like it best in black!


----------



## Cookiefiend

February stats!

* Wear Your Red and Pink Bags Challenge for Feb - I wore the H Drag 2, the Ferragamo Studio and the MZ Wallace Mini Sutton all at least once, but the MZ Wallace was worn 4 times. Success!

* Bags in - 0, Bags out - 0. I think I'm going to trot the Danse Lente to the Salvation Army on Tuesday - I'm over it! 
* I wore 14 bags in February. 
* Scarves in - 2, Scarves out - 2 (Yay!). The scarves = the Tigre Royal Fleuri bandana in pink , and a 'Research' 140 moussie - Naissance d'Une Idee in green (for my upcoming theme week). I have a weakness for scarves with words/writing on them. 
(Shhhhh scarfies - I haven't announced either yet on the SOTD thread!) 
(Also - the Team Scarf Mistresses have taken to calling the scarves we purchase for a certain week as Research… for the good of all mankind don'tcha know! )  

Only finished one book - and it was a poetry book, so it wasn't like reading a novel.


----------



## momasaurus

For orange week: my Dalvy is technically “brique” but often looks orange.


----------



## momasaurus

Again, the phone app defeats me


----------



## momasaurus

One more


----------



## whateve

I forgot to mention that in the red and pink bag challenge for February, I successfully carried all my red and pink bags, including my new pink bag, but I ran out of time for the burgundy bags.

I carried 8 bags (not all red and pink.)

I didn't keep track of how many books I read but it was probably 3 or 4. It typically takes me a a week to 10 days to finish a 300-400 page book. My library books were due yesterday but there was one I hadn't finished. I had already renewed it the maximum number of times. I asked at the library if they would check it back in and then check it back out to me, but they said they aren't allowed to do that. They told me to just keep it until I was done. They've gotten rid of fines so nothing really happens until you are overdue 45 days - then they charge you the cost of the book. I feel like an outlaw, keeping an overdue book!


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m not as organized as you by far, but let me try:
> February:
> 3 bags used: my every day vintage Jaguar, the big black Tom Ford for YSL 2001 for the trip to Paris and my silly painted Assima trying to look like a Boy Bag for grocery shopping
> 3 bags in:black Dior Lovely from 2007 and black Dior Gambler from 2004, little black vintage 40ies bag bought in Paris for 5 Euro
> 1 bag out: black 70ies shopper that folds into a clutch
> about a million bags looked at online and drooled over....


Hah! Love your final comment! I’m with you on that one. ☺️


----------



## Katinahat

Cookiefiend said:


> February stats!
> 
> * Wear Your Red and Pink Bags Challenge for Feb - I wore the H Drag 2, the Ferragamo Studio and the MZ Wallace Mini Sutton all at least once, but the MZ Wallace was worn 4 times. Success!
> 
> * Bags in - 0, Bags out - 0. I think I'm going to trot the Danse Lente to the Salvation Army on Tuesday - I'm over it!
> * I wore 14 bags in February.
> * Scarves in - 2, Scarves out - 2 (Yay!). The scarves = the Tigre Royal Fleuri bandana in pink , and a 'Research' 140 moussie - Naissance d'Une Idee in green (for my upcoming theme week). I have a weakness for scarves with words/writing on them.
> (Shhhhh scarfies - I haven't announced either yet on the SOTD thread!)
> (Also - the Team Scarf Mistresses have taken to calling the scarves we purchase for a certain week as Research… for the good of all mankind don'tcha know! )
> 
> Only finished one book - and it was a poetry book, so it wasn't like reading a novel.


You’ve done really well. Especially wearing 14 bags in one month, that’s very impressive!


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> I forgot to mention that in the red and pink bag challenge for February, I successfully carried all my red and pink bags, including my new pink bag, but I ran out of time for the burgundy bags.
> 
> I didn't keep track of how many books I read but it was probably 3 or 4. It typically takes me a a week to 10 days to finish a 300-400 page book. My library books were due yesterday but there was one I hadn't finished. I had already renewed it the maximum number of times. I asked at the library if they would check it back in and then check it back out to me, but they said they aren't allowed to do that. They told me to just keep it until I was done. They've gotten rid of fines so nothing really happens until you are overdue 45 days - then they charge you the cost of the book. I feel like an outlaw, keeping an overdue book!


Good reading of books, I’ve spent so much time reading tPF that I’ve not managed many books! ☺️


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> For orange week: my Dalvy is technically “brique” but often looks orange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4678170





momasaurus said:


> Again, the phone app defeats me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4678176





momasaurus said:


> One more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4678179


Such a beautiful Dalvy! (Both are!) 
Brique does show very orange sometimes!


----------



## Katinahat

Rhl2987 said:


> I did not do well this month and I need to purge my closet and also list 1-2 (or more) bags.
> 
> I think I used 9 or 10 bags this month. Wow!
> 3 bags in - 2 bags from Hermes and 1 inexpensive work bag
> 1 Hermes cardigan in
> Several clothing items from ethical/sustainable companies, including t-shirts, shorts, and other basics
> Several Hermes scarves in
> 
> My guess is that I will have one bag purchase from H in the coming months, maybe a couple more scarves, one pair of shoes, and hopefully keep it to that. I think my goal is to have a really slow latter half of the year after the H store opening this summer. Easier said than done for me.


Great bag usage! Well done. I didn’t even think about adding in clothing to my list!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Katinahat said:


> You’ve done really well. Especially wearing 14 bags in one month, that’s very impressive!


Thank you! 
I’m really trying to wear them all - you know that whole Shop My Own Closet thing.. but I often fail. 
I almost bought another black bag last week... thank goodness my offer wasn’t accepted - because I had just bought that Nancy Gonzales bag and I forgot about it! Shame on me!


----------



## Katinahat

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you!
> I’m really trying to wear them all - you know that whole Shop My Own Closet thing.. but I often fail.
> I almost bought another black bag last week... thank goodness my offer wasn’t accepted - because I had just bought that Nancy Gonzales bag and I forgot about it! Shame on me!


Sometimes the urge is just too much! Sounds like it worked out okay in the end.


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Such a beautiful Dalvy! (Both are!)
> Brique does show very orange sometimes!



Thank you! Look how different it appears in different light. Also it’s chèvre, so a bit shiny.
I have lots of brown/tan/natural bags to post for that week.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> It looks like it will be a pleasure to carry.


I carried it for the grocery run tonight! 
It wasn´t half as annoying as I had feared. 
Usually I go without a handbag, wallet stuffed in my bra when I need free hands, so taking any bag is a challenge. The Lovely hangs nicely from the crook of my arm, doesn´t get in the way, doesn´t get caught anywhere, stays closed and opens easily, but not too easily to get my wallet out at the cash register. Not bad!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> It's beautiful! I don't understand people who don't pack properly either. They don't save money on postage by doing that. Once a seller sent a beautiful bag in an envelope and the strap got crimped. I kept the bag but could never get that crimp out of the strap. The seller blamed it on the post office!
> 
> I save every piece of bubble wrap and box that I get so I can reuse them when I sell. The only thing I buy new is tissue paper. I use old stuffing papers from bags I've bought to stuff bags I sell.



It´s so thoughtless and unnecessary to pack carelessly. Items might get damaged and even if they don´t- this bag at least came in a very sturdy box- the buyer will have no pleasure in unwrapping. 

Each and every little item I sell will be wrapped in tissue paper, sometimes with a bow and well padded. I love to receive nice parcels so I send them out, too. 

The worst and most frustrating package I ever got was for a YSL Tom ford Rive Gauche bag from around 2001. I had bought it on ebay for 65 Euro from some house clearance people. It arrived in a dirty destroyed box held together with sticky tape and inside was wrapped into a dusty green bin liner. The bag is the real thing and beautiful, but it took me a while to overcome the frustration of the packing. It felt so wrong!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, it has a nice shape and I like it best in black!



For me the black works best and gives the bag the chance to be worn. I totally adore the leopard print pony fur with the red velvet and gold dice, but it would be a showcase item. 
Leopard print is one thing and I´m not afraid of it. Combined with red- fine for me. But as soon as the golden chains and huge dice enter the game I know it would look silly on me and most likely cheap.


----------



## Stratford

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, I'm determined to come up with something...



You can get precut white felt from Amazon (like 8 1/2” x 11” or larger). I have used that to keep bags from touching. I am working on my closet and storage ideas currently. I used to try and do it all at once, but now I do 20 - 30 minutes a day. I literally set a timer. Then I dont get overwhelmed. What I have found is that after a few days a new idea will occur to me about rearranging something and all of the sudden I find new “space”.

Anyone else play closet Tetris on a regular basis?


----------



## muchstuff

Stratford said:


> You can get precut white felt from Amazon (like 8 1/2” x 11” or larger). I have used that to keep bags from touching. I am working on my closet and storage ideas currently. I used to try and do it all at once, but now I do 20 - 30 minutes a day. I literally set a timer. Then I dont get overwhelmed. What I have found is that after a few days a new idea will occur to me about rearranging something and all of the sudden I find new “space”.
> 
> Anyone else play closet Tetris on a regular basis?


Great idea!


----------



## Katinahat

Stratford said:


> You can get precut white felt from Amazon (like 8 1/2” x 11” or larger). I have used that to keep bags from touching. I am working on my closet and storage ideas currently. I used to try and do it all at once, but now I do 20 - 30 minutes a day. I literally set a timer. Then I dont get overwhelmed. What I have found is that after a few days a new idea will occur to me about rearranging something and all of the sudden I find new “space”.
> 
> Anyone else play closet Tetris on a regular basis?


Great game comparison! Was playing exactly this last week to get my new bag to fit in my cupboard when I wasn’t carrying it!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I was picked up a little summer crossbody at the outlets. It is light blue and will work wonderfully with my summer wardrobe. I will pull it out in blue week. I checked it out against my summer clothes and it will work perfectly. Now it is tucked away till we are no longer freezing here.


It sounds pretty! I look forward to seeing it.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> It's an oldie, but they have resurrected it just now for spring, with changes. It's more like an Evelyne now. The strap is longer. There is also a version with fringe. But the classic oldies are available on eBay very reasonably. Some fun colors. Lots of variety in leather (epsom / courchevel is very lightweight and sturdy, if not particularly cuddly). I can see you in a trim! (31). Also MOST have zip tops, but some don't. There seems to have been a lot of variety in details!


I don't need a zipper to close the top of the bag (I live in a boringly safe place, and don't take public transport because there's hardly any). I need an inside zip pocket on the back wall of the bag, to hold my keys & pen so that they don't fall to the bottom.
I went to the obvious reseller sites, and you're right, there are a LOT available at good prices! The 31 seemed like the best size for me, but I didn't know what leather would be good. I've heard of Epsom, but I've never heard of courchevel. I don't need to cuddle with my bag, LOL!


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> It's still a beautiful bag! Do you think that you could find a solid color strap that would make you reach for the bag more?


I hadn't thought of that. What color do you think would work? The dark green is so hard to match! And if I try black or brown, I'm just worried that it will look peculiar. I'm open to ideas!


----------



## essiedub

momasaurus said:


> One more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4678179


Just so luscious! Can you show interior?


----------



## ohmisseevee

I have not been doing a great job with SLGs this month - I've been playing around with different bag organization methods and haven't quite settled on a single method, since some bags necessitate a different arrangement. Currently I'm trying Stashio after reading about it in this forum, with a combination of that and other small SLGs.
Bags: 0 in, 0 out
SLGs: 6 in, 0 out
Usage stats:


Coach Pluto Wristlet (1 day), Polene Numero Un Mini (2 days), Samantha Vega Bijoux Tote (1 day), Laflore Bobobark (4 days), YSL Mini Lou (4 days), Massaccesi Juliet Midi (4 days), Massaccesi Victoria Midi (14 days) 

Purple was definitely the winner this month at 18 days of use! Black was next at 8 days, followed by reds (3 days) and lastly yellow at 1 day. 

I was able to successfully migrate to a compact wallet and a couple of card holders (one with business cards, the other for miscellaneous loyalty and gift cards) - surprisingly, the wallet was from a new brand to me, Deadly Ponies. It met all of my requirements (full leather interior and exterior, coin pouch with flap closure, zip closure for the wallet, bill pocket wide enough for unfolded bills, 3+ card slots, and not too fat when it has cards/bills/coins/etc inside) and while the leather isn't as luxurious as my Celine long zip and as the LV Victorine I hope to get eventually, but it is certainly one of the most compact of the options I have looked at and it was a great value at less than US$150.

The other SLGs I indulged in are from the new Coach × Disney collection - two round coin purses (Thumper and Aristocats), one wristlet (Pluto), and one coin purse/accessory pouch (101 Dalmatians). I'm also counting a card holder that came free with my Coach purchase - it's got a cute turnlock closure and has the leather flower motif that I like!

Only one of those purchases was intended as a gift, but the others are so delightful and I definitely intend to use them or rotate through them ...  I can't imagine being able to zero out my SLGs by the end of the year. That goal might end up being a wash!

Pictured below - my new Pluto wristlet


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> I've been MIA because I was on my first work trip during my first week back to work this week! It felt great to be productive again but the loss of sleep from being on the road, pumping at inopportune times (like in my seat on the plane, which I only dared to do once), not being with my daughter, was all tiring. Just caught up on everything here and love seeing the pictures of your beautiful bags!!
> 
> I may have picked up a bag this week that my sister was offered... She liked it but didn't love it and it'll go to either my Mom or me, or we'll share. It's a Birkin 25 Gris Perle chèvre, Rouge H interior, brushed gold hardware. It was a mistake special order bag that was placed incorrectly for another client, so it was offered to my sister! It's lovely. Not a color I would have ordered, but the shade of gray is so beautiful. I spotted a mini Roulis that I love and asked my store to bring it in for me. Now, I am going to think of one or two bags I'd like to rehome. I'm not in the mood to grow my collection by much these days. Just in and out.


Oh so lucky - I loooove Gris perle! 

Glad your first week went well! I breastfeed so many times on planes travelling with my kids. People are understanding.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I didn't keep track of how many books I read but it was probably 3 or 4. It typically takes me a a week to 10 days to finish a 300-400 page book. My library books were due yesterday but there was one I hadn't finished. I had already renewed it the maximum number of times. I asked at the library if they would check it back in and then check it back out to me, but they said they aren't allowed to do that. They told me to just keep it until I was done. They've gotten rid of fines so nothing really happens until you are overdue 45 days - then they charge you the cost of the book. *I feel like an outlaw, keeping an overdue book!*


I know exactly what you mean!


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> It´s so thoughtless and unnecessary to pack carelessly. Items might get damaged and even if they don´t- this bag at least came in a very sturdy box- the buyer will have no pleasure in unwrapping.
> 
> Each and every little item I sell will be wrapped in tissue paper, sometimes with a bow and well padded. I love to receive nice parcels so I send them out, too.
> 
> The worst and most frustrating package I ever got was for a YSL Tom ford Rive Gauche bag from around 2001. I had bought it on ebay for 65 Euro from some house clearance people. It arrived in a dirty destroyed box held together with sticky tape and inside was wrapped into a dusty green bin liner. The bag is the real thing and beautiful, but it took me a while to overcome the frustration of the packing. It felt so wrong!


That's just terrible.


----------



## ElainePG

Stratford said:


> You can get precut white felt from Amazon (like 8 1/2” x 11” or larger). I have used that to keep bags from touching. I am working on my closet and storage ideas currently. I used to try and do it all at once, but now I do 20 - 30 minutes a day. I literally set a timer. Then I dont get overwhelmed. What I have found is that after a few days a new idea will occur to me about rearranging something and all of the sudden I find new “space”.
> 
> *Anyone else play closet Tetris on a regular basis?*


Meeeeeee!!!!!! 

(Also in kitchen drawers, desk drawers, the fridge, and… most recently… both medicine cabinets.)


----------



## Vintage Leather

I was thinking about what Cowgirlboots said about if purchasing a grail counts against your monthly totals which made me think a lot about my wishlists and my grails and what I am shopping for. 

For me, _purchasing_ a grail doesn’t count. _Defining_ a bag as a grail, however, is a recent sin. 

I’m simplifying in order to reduce my mental load. I don’t want to think about stuff, I don’t want to worry about things.
I have enough items on my to do list, and enough people that I’m caring for - bags are work these days. And getting rid of stuff? I want to know my bags and jewelry are going to a good home, so rehoming is work too.

But those grail bags ... I keep hunting for them.

I use shopping - especially vintage shopping - as a displacement activity when I'm stressed, and I'll buy when a rare item I've hunted for a number of years comes up. 

Are bags are worth worrying over? I wonder about my collector's mindset - devoting such a large mental load to what I don't have rather than what I do.  The idea that some_thing_ can be a grail. But one of my grail bags just came up - for triple retail, and on a month when I'm already overcommitted to school expenses for the Knight.  I know it's stupid, and I'm not buying it.  But I'm putting it on a watch list.

I haven't stopped collection and shopping and hunting, but I might need to work on that. Because I take on the mental burden when I decide to buy the bag, the sin comes then.  Does that make sense?


----------



## ElainePG

ohmisseevee said:


> I have not been doing a great job with SLGs this month - I've been playing around with different bag organization methods and haven't quite settled on a single method, since some bags necessitate a different arrangement. Currently I'm trying Stashio after reading about it in this forum, with a combination of that and other small SLGs.
> Bags: 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs: 6 in, 0 out
> Usage stats:
> View attachment 4678344
> 
> Coach Pluto Wristlet (1 day), Polene Numero Un Mini (2 days), Samantha Vega Bijoux Tote (1 day), Laflore Bobobark (4 days), YSL Mini Lou (4 days), Massaccesi Juliet Midi (4 days), Massaccesi Victoria Midi (14 days)
> 
> Purple was definitely the winner this month at 18 days of use! Black was next at 8 days, followed by reds (3 days) and lastly yellow at 1 day.
> 
> I was able to successfully migrate to a compact wallet and a couple of card holders (one with business cards, the other for miscellaneous loyalty and gift cards) - surprisingly, the wallet was from a new brand to me, Deadly Ponies. It met all of my requirements (full leather interior and exterior, coin pouch with flap closure, zip closure for the wallet, bill pocket wide enough for unfolded bills, 3+ card slots, and not too fat when it has cards/bills/coins/etc inside) and while the leather isn't as luxurious as my Celine long zip and as the LV Victorine I hope to get eventually, but it is certainly one of the most compact of the options I have looked at and it was a great value at less than US$150.
> 
> The other SLGs I indulged in are from the new Coach × Disney collection - two round coin purses (Thumper and Aristocats), one wristlet (Pluto), and one coin purse/accessory pouch (101 Dalmatians). I'm also counting a card holder that came free with my Coach purchase - it's got a cute turnlock closure and has the leather flower motif that I like!
> 
> Only one of those purchases was intended as a gift, but the others are so delightful and I definitely intend to use them or rotate through them ...  I can't imagine being able to zero out my SLGs by the end of the year. That goal might end up being a wash!
> 
> Pictured below - my new Pluto wristlet
> 
> View attachment 4678345


That pluto wristlet is adorable!   

ETA: Aaaaaaaaand… it's sold out!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Unless the angels in this forum who are capable of resisting the urge of frustration related shopping I caved in....  The bag arrived today: a 2007 dior "lovely" model. Hopefully this will finally be the one that gets used on a daily base. It´s nice, but no stunner and no collector´s piece.
> I love the Dior charm on the front!
> We are still in the bonding process as I have to overcome the frustration of having received it lined in hair. It must have last been used for a hairdressing appointment and lots of the clippings fell into it and got caught in the crease behind the lids of the exterior pockets. It looks a bit greyish in the photo due to the flash. In reality it´s deep black and almost like new.
> View attachment 4677310
> 
> 
> I tried to put my things into it and am happy with the capacity. The huge wallet fits without any problems and there´s room for more.
> 
> View attachment 4677311


Congratulations, this looks like a great bag. Ewww, I agree with you, the hair trimmings is icky. Perhaps you can use a lint brush with the sticky tape roller to try and remove some of the previous owner’s belongings?


----------



## More bags

Rhl2987 said:


> I've been MIA because I was on my first work trip during my first week back to work this week! It felt great to be productive again but the loss of sleep from being on the road, pumping at inopportune times (like in my seat on the plane, which I only dared to do once), not being with my daughter, was all tiring. Just caught up on everything here and love seeing the pictures of your beautiful bags!!
> 
> I may have picked up a bag this week that my sister was offered... She liked it but didn't love it and it'll go to either my Mom or me, or we'll share. It's a Birkin 25 Gris Perle chèvre, Rouge H interior, brushed gold hardware. It was a mistake special order bag that was placed incorrectly for another client, so it was offered to my sister! It's lovely. Not a color I would have ordered, but the shade of gray is so beautiful. I spotted a mini Roulis that I love and asked my store to bring it in for me. Now, I am going to think of one or two bags I'd like to rehome. I'm not in the mood to grow my collection by much these days. Just in and out.


Gorgeous sounding SO B25!


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> Last day of February, a bonus day this year, and I’m checking my bag stats on my newly improved spreadsheet (thanks for all the ideas from here everyone!).
> 
> 8 bags used: 3 blue, 1 black, 1 grey, 2 brown, 1 purple / 2 totes, 1 mini backpack, 1 hobo, 4 cross bodies.
> 1 bag in - gift receive
> 1 SLG in - purchased
> Nothing out
> 
> Think my switching is going reasonably well but need to be careful of the creeping “in“ items. How is everyone else doing?


Congratulations on your bag rotation, stats and analysis!


Rhl2987 said:


> I did not do well this month and I need to purge my closet and also list 1-2 (or more) bags.
> 
> I think I used 9 or 10 bags this month. Wow!
> 3 bags in - 2 bags from Hermes and 1 inexpensive work bag
> 1 Hermes cardigan in
> Several clothing items from ethical/sustainable companies, including t-shirts, shorts, and other basics
> Several Hermes scarves in
> 
> My guess is that I will have one bag purchase from H in the coming months, maybe a couple more scarves, one pair of shoes, and hopefully keep it to that. I think my goal is to have a really slow latter half of the year after the H store opening this summer. Easier said than done for me.


Fantastic bag rotation. Don’t be so hard on yourself, I recall you mentioned you’ve got lots of life changes going on - growing baby and new job. Amazing job juggling all the changes.



cowgirlsboots said:


> ...forever a Galliano girl!
> View attachment 4677867
> 
> Here´s the 2004 Gambler Dice Bag- an iconic collection! There were lots of different and very quirky versions.
> View attachment 4677869
> View attachment 4677886
> View attachment 4677887
> View attachment 4677888
> View attachment 4677889
> 
> 
> Mine- the parcel actually arrived today - is the plain black version with silver hardware.
> 
> It´s warming up at the moment and regaining its shape after travelling rather rough.
> I´ll never understand how anybody can send handbags without stuffing them properly and wrapping them carefully... Opening a parcel with an expensive - at least to me no matter it was the cheapest I could find-  handbag stuffed into it in a sheet bubble wrap but not shaped at all, hardware not wrapped up etc. is very frustrating.
> 
> But the bag is gorgeous! (And will be even better after a little visit tothe home spa!)
> 
> Here´s one of the sales photos as I have yet to take some.
> 
> View attachment 4677884


I love black bags - this looks great! Congratulations on scoring it!


cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m not as organized as you by far, but let me try:
> February:
> 3 bags used: my every day vintage Jaguar, the big black Tom Ford for YSL 2001 for the trip to Paris and my silly painted Assima trying to look like a Boy Bag for grocery shopping
> 3 bags in:black Dior Lovely from 2007 and black Dior Gambler from 2004, little black vintage 40ies bag bought in Paris for 5 Euro
> 1 bag out: black 70ies shopper that folds into a clutch
> *about a million bags looked at online and drooled over....*


Well done on your restraint!



whateve said:


> February stats
> 8 bags carried this month
> bags in 1, although another one should get here next week so maybe 2, bags out 1
> SLGs in 3 (2 wallets and a cosmetic case), SLGs out 3


Another person with fantastic bag rotation! Well done on the one in one out for both bags and SLGs.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> February stats!
> 
> * Wear Your Red and Pink Bags Challenge for Feb - I wore the H Drag 2, the Ferragamo Studio and the MZ Wallace Mini Sutton all at least once, but the MZ Wallace was worn 4 times. Success!
> 
> * Bags in - 0, Bags out - 0. I think I'm going to trot the Danse Lente to the Salvation Army on Tuesday - I'm over it!
> * I wore 14 bags in February.
> * Scarves in - 2, Scarves out - 2 (Yay!). The scarves = the Tigre Royal Fleuri bandana in pink , and a 'Research' 140 moussie - Naissance d'Une Idee in green (for my upcoming theme week). I have a weakness for scarves with words/writing on them.
> (Shhhhh scarfies - I haven't announced either yet on the SOTD thread!)
> (Also - the Team Scarf Mistresses have taken to calling the scarves we purchase for a certain week as Research… for the good of all mankind don'tcha know! )
> 
> Only finished one book - and it was a poetry book, so it wasn't like reading a novel.


Well done Cookie! Fabulous bag rotation in February. I love the “Research” scarves - thanks for taking one for the team! I can’t wait to see your new scarves.


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> For orange week: my Dalvy is technically “brique” but often looks orange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4678170





momasaurus said:


> Again, the phone app defeats me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4678176





momasaurus said:


> One more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4678179


You are slaying me with all the pics of your beautiful bags, Chevre Dalvy = divine!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> I carried it for the grocery run tonight!
> It wasn´t half as annoying as I had feared.
> Usually I go without a handbag, wallet stuffed in my bra when I need free hands, so taking any bag is a challenge. The Lovely hangs nicely from the crook of my arm, doesn´t get in the way, doesn´t get caught anywhere, stays closed and opens easily, but not too easily to get my wallet out at the cash register. Not bad!


I love that you wore your new bag for the grocery run! Enjoy your beautiful bag.


----------



## More bags

ohmisseevee said:


> I have not been doing a great job with SLGs this month - I've been playing around with different bag organization methods and haven't quite settled on a single method, since some bags necessitate a different arrangement. Currently I'm trying Stashio after reading about it in this forum, with a combination of that and other small SLGs.
> Bags: 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs: 6 in, 0 out
> Usage stats:
> View attachment 4678344
> 
> Coach Pluto Wristlet (1 day), Polene Numero Un Mini (2 days), Samantha Vega Bijoux Tote (1 day), Laflore Bobobark (4 days), YSL Mini Lou (4 days), Massaccesi Juliet Midi (4 days), Massaccesi Victoria Midi (14 days)
> 
> Purple was definitely the winner this month at 18 days of use! Black was next at 8 days, followed by reds (3 days) and lastly yellow at 1 day.
> 
> I was able to successfully migrate to a compact wallet and a couple of card holders (one with business cards, the other for miscellaneous loyalty and gift cards) - surprisingly, the wallet was from a new brand to me, Deadly Ponies. It met all of my requirements (full leather interior and exterior, coin pouch with flap closure, zip closure for the wallet, bill pocket wide enough for unfolded bills, 3+ card slots, and not too fat when it has cards/bills/coins/etc inside) and while the leather isn't as luxurious as my Celine long zip and as the LV Victorine I hope to get eventually, but it is certainly one of the most compact of the options I have looked at and it was a great value at less than US$150.
> 
> The other SLGs I indulged in are from the new Coach × Disney collection - two round coin purses (Thumper and Aristocats), one wristlet (Pluto), and one coin purse/accessory pouch (101 Dalmatians). I'm also counting a card holder that came free with my Coach purchase - it's got a cute turnlock closure and has the leather flower motif that I like!
> 
> Only one of those purchases was intended as a gift, but the others are so delightful and I definitely intend to use them or rotate through them ...  I can't imagine being able to zero out my SLGs by the end of the year. That goal might end up being a wash!
> 
> Pictured below - my new Pluto wristlet
> 
> View attachment 4678345


Congratulations on your SLGs, they sound wonderful and Pluto is a cutie!


----------



## More bags

*February Update, YTD Stats and Challenges*

Carried 16 bags
February Challenge: *Wearing my red and pink bags* - successful
Burgundy Coco Handle - 3x
Red Reissue 226 - 2x
Red WOC - 2x
Rouge H Garden Party - 1x

Not buying any extras in February - successful; I am usually tempted by sales and I happily survived temptation in both January and February
Read 4 books, thank goodness for an extra day in February!
Exited 52 items in February (clothing, shoes, toiletries, books, household items, electronics, etc.)
*Feb 2020 Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out

*YTD Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


----------



## msd_bags

I hope my bag didn’t catch hair cut outs at the salon


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> I don't need a zipper to close the top of the bag (I live in a boringly safe place, and don't take public transport because there's hardly any). I need an inside zip pocket on the back wall of the bag, to hold my keys & pen so that they don't fall to the bottom.
> I went to the obvious reseller sites, and you're right, there are a LOT available at good prices! The 31 seemed like the best size for me, but I didn't know what leather would be good. I've heard of Epsom, but I've never heard of courchevel. I don't need to cuddle with my bag, LOL!


Epsom is just the newer name for courchevel. It's sturdy but lightweight. The texture is kind of pressed onto the surface. I really prefer smooth leathers (there are some BOX Trims floating around! even chamonix) but have a few pieces in epsom. Just look out for clemence - it can be heavy. OOOOh- I also have a toile (canvas) and barenia trim - kind of sporty, might be a good combination for you! It looks like this - mine is with barenia. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-HERME...338458?hash=item342368511a:g:I-8AAOSwNAJeWzt5


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> You are slaying me with all the pics of your beautiful bags, Chevre Dalvy = divine!


Thank you so much! I love the Dalvy. A very under the radar bag. Also it's fun to carry one into an H boutique and see which SAs swoon over it.


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> *February Update, YTD Stats and Challenges*
> 
> Carried 16 bags
> February Challenge: *Wearing my red and pink bags* - successful
> Burgundy Coco Handle - 3x
> Red Reissue 226 - 2x
> Red WOC - 2x
> Rouge H Garden Party - 1x
> 
> Not buying any extras in February - successful; I am usually tempted by sales and I happily survived temptation in both January and February
> Read 4 books, thank goodness for an extra day in February!
> Exited 52 items in February (clothing, shoes, toiletries, books, household items, electronics, etc.)
> *Feb 2020 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


Well done. EXITED 52 ITEMS!!!! Take a bow.


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> One more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4678179


I love the clean lines and the colors you have of these bags. Beautiful!


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> One more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4678179


I love the clean lines and the colors you have of these bags. Beautiful!


Stratford said:


> You can get precut white felt from Amazon (like 8 1/2” x 11” or larger). I have used that to keep bags from touching. I am working on my closet and storage ideas currently. I used to try and do it all at once, but now I do 20 - 30 minutes a day. I literally set a timer. Then I dont get overwhelmed. What I have found is that after a few days a new idea will occur to me about rearranging something and all of the sudden I find new “space”.
> 
> Anyone else play closet Tetris on a regular basis?


I do this! Right now though I am trying to figure out to see my sweaters better in a deep dresser drawer. The konmari  thing won't work in such a deep drawer that is filled to the top.


----------



## dcooney4

ohmisseevee said:


> I have not been doing a great job with SLGs this month - I've been playing around with different bag organization methods and haven't quite settled on a single method, since some bags necessitate a different arrangement. Currently I'm trying Stashio after reading about it in this forum, with a combination of that and other small SLGs.
> Bags: 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs: 6 in, 0 out
> Usage stats:
> View attachment 4678344
> 
> Coach Pluto Wristlet (1 day), Polene Numero Un Mini (2 days), Samantha Vega Bijoux Tote (1 day), Laflore Bobobark (4 days), YSL Mini Lou (4 days), Massaccesi Juliet Midi (4 days), Massaccesi Victoria Midi (14 days)
> 
> Purple was definitely the winner this month at 18 days of use! Black was next at 8 days, followed by reds (3 days) and lastly yellow at 1 day.
> 
> I was able to successfully migrate to a compact wallet and a couple of card holders (one with business cards, the other for miscellaneous loyalty and gift cards) - surprisingly, the wallet was from a new brand to me, Deadly Ponies. It met all of my requirements (full leather interior and exterior, coin pouch with flap closure, zip closure for the wallet, bill pocket wide enough for unfolded bills, 3+ card slots, and not too fat when it has cards/bills/coins/etc inside) and while the leather isn't as luxurious as my Celine long zip and as the LV Victorine I hope to get eventually, but it is certainly one of the most compact of the options I have looked at and it was a great value at less than US$150.
> 
> The other SLGs I indulged in are from the new Coach × Disney collection - two round coin purses (Thumper and Aristocats), one wristlet (Pluto), and one coin purse/accessory pouch (101 Dalmatians). I'm also counting a card holder that came free with my Coach purchase - it's got a cute turnlock closure and has the leather flower motif that I like!
> 
> Only one of those purchases was intended as a gift, but the others are so delightful and I definitely intend to use them or rotate through them ...  I can't imagine being able to zero out my SLGs by the end of the year. That goal might end up being a wash!
> 
> Pictured below - my new Pluto wristlet
> 
> View attachment 4678345


Your Pluto is adorable.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I hope my bag didn’t catch hair cut outs at the salon
> View attachment 4678596


Love love love the blue!


----------



## Katinahat

Nothing green to share this week. Was thinking of getting this cute little Hill and Friends camera bag for DD but it’s suddenly sold out. I should take that as a sign and browse no more.


----------



## lanit

Joining in this thread as i feel I am very happy with my current collection of bags.Most are H bags, with exception of Gucci bamboo top handle bag, and a few Longchamp,bags for travel ( I don’t consider large work totes as bags per se) . Very happy to see a thread devoted to rotatimg your bags!

March happens to be my bd month and my first mini roulis is this well loved and used Vert Anglais. Here is the link to when I began to prerfer small bags to larger, heavier and more complicated H bags. I can easily pass on the more expensive Kellys and Birkins due to weight and fussiness plus I do prefer crossbody or shoulder bags for ease of use.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ode-to-the-roulis.701004/page-22#post-30750896

My resolution regarding my bags are to edit one or two, though a few are too special to me to release. Two are chevre leather, a mini Trim in Rouge ViF and a bolide 31 in raisin. Because chevre leather is so rare, I am hesitant to release them plus they both add a pop of color for my neutral bag collection. I also have a rouge grenat bolide 27 that is not getting as much use lately either. But I think it is a better bag sfyle choice for me over a kelly or lindy at this time. It’s so light to carry and i do love the color. I recently purchased two bags though at the start of the year, a LV Moon backpack, my first nice backpack that I can carry for weekend wear and walking pup downtown to H lol, and added the Saut 23 which I really love and have been using. The one coveted bag i have wished for the longest time is a barenia kelly 25, maybe sellier and thinking if I ever was offered one, I’d possibly release my barenia  Halzan or barenia fauborg mini roulis. But i think the dream of a kelly vs. the reality of what actually suits me and my lifestyle grab hold and  this is why i need the support of this thread !!!

Happy March everyone!
View attachment 4678689


----------



## dcooney4

Feb Stats
2 Bags in 
5 Bags out
0 Slgs in 
2 Slgs out
Sentimental challenge not great . I wore the speedy easily twice, but the pap30 only once. 
Books read only 1 3/4 books since January . I just couldn't get into reading the first book and refused to put it down till it was done.


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> Feb Stats
> 2 Bags in
> 5 Bags out
> 0 Slgs in
> 2 Slgs out
> Sentimental challenge not great . I wore the speedy easily twice, but the pap30 only once.
> Books read only 1 3/4 books since January . I just couldn't get into reading the first book and refused to put it down till it was done.


An incredible effort with more out than in - really well done with this!


----------



## lynne_ross

Feb stats
0 bags in
Donate 4 older coach bags to our Nanny. She was thrilled with them. I had forgotten about them and they were not in my bag count. 
Sold and donate a ton of items as part of our move! Very happy with my progress. Including a bunch of designer shoes I never wear. Did not know people buy used shoes (they were worn maybe once so still looked flawless). 
I failed at tracking bags and rotating. But waiting for our move to start this, and realistic bags will be in sea shipment for a month or so. Will start tracking once settled in.


----------



## lynne_ross

For green week I still have my 2 green bags from last year - bambou kelly and malachite birkin. No intention of selling either bag. Bambou is actually one of my most used bags. The colour is bright but it goes beautifully with black, grey and navy in winter and pinks, light blues and whites in the summer.


----------



## essiedub

lanit said:


> Joining in this thread as i feel I am very happy with my current collection of bags.Most are H bags, with exception of Gucci bamboo top handle bag, and a few Longchamp,bags for travel ( I don’t consider large work totes as bags per se) . Very happy to see a thread devoted to rotatimg your bags!
> 
> March happens to be my bd month and my first mini roulis is this well loved and used Vert Anglais. Here is the link to when I began to prerfer small bags to larger, heavier and more complicated H bags. I can easily pass on the more expensive Kellys and Birkins due to weight and fussiness plus I do prefer crossbody or shoulder bags for ease of use.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ode-to-the-roulis.701004/page-22#post-30750896
> 
> My resolution regarding my bags are to edit one or two, though a few are too special to me to release. Two are chevre leather, a mini Trim in Rouge ViF and a bolide 31 in raisin. Because chevre leather is so rare, I am hesitant to release them plus they both add a pop of color for my neutral bag collection. I also have a rouge grenat bolide 27 that is not getting as much use lately either. But I think it is a better bag sfyle choice for me over a kelly or lindy at this time. It’s so light to carry and i do love the color. I recently purchased two bags though at the start of the year, a LV Moon backpack, my first nice backpack that I can carry for weekend wear and walking pup downtown to H lol, and added the Saut 23 which I really love and have been using. The one coveted bag i have wished for the longest time is a barenia kelly 25, maybe sellier and thinking if I ever was offered one, I’d possibly release my barenia  Halzan or barenia fauborg mini roulis. But i think the dream of a kelly vs. the reality of what actually suits me and my lifestyle grab hold and  this is why i need the support of this thread !!!
> 
> Happy March everyone!
> View attachment 4678689
> 
> View attachment 4678690


Welcome to the thread *Lanit*! Your Roulis is lovely!


----------



## essiedub

@*Sparkletastic* where are you? Miss you much.  I hope you are well


----------



## keodi

momasaurus said:


> For orange week: my Dalvy is technically “brique” but often looks orange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4678170


just beautiful! I love Dalvys!


momasaurus said:


> Again, the phone app defeats me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4678176





February stats
 I  did well this month. I was tempted by a black Balenciaga city from a re-sale site, really great price! but I didn’t pull the trigger. I was shocked at the prices! Back in my days of buying Balenciaga bags the prices on the re-sale market was astronomical! 

 I used 5 out of 7 bags this month ( a lot for me!) this thread really inspired to rotate and use my bags, including my red trim for February red/pink challenge
0 bags in – 0 bags out.  
1 Hermes red  bag charm (tutti fruit pomme )

I will have one bag purchase from H in the coming months, ( an Evelyne) I’m just not sure what colour to buy, I’m torn between Noir, Bleu Nuit,  Etoupe or Etain.  2 scarves, 1 from spring summer 2020, and a past season shawl from the 2020 Paris summer sale.  2 cashmere cardigans  and a silk skirt from an ethical sustainable company, a parka for next winter, and a pair of leather  slides for the summer.  After that, I will be on save mode for my Paris trip in 2021 and the opening of the H store in my area, also in 2021.


----------



## momasaurus

essiedub said:


> Just so luscious! Can you show interior?



There’s a pocket on one side and a divided pocket on the other. 
And I can’t upload a photo without starting a new message


----------



## momasaurus

I


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> I love the clean lines and the colors you have of these bags. Beautiful!



Thank you. I like structured bags and smooth leathers. But I’m not at all an uptight person, LOL


----------



## momasaurus

lynne_ross said:


> For green week I still have my 2 green bags from last year - bambou kelly and malachite birkin. No intention of selling either bag. Bambou is actually one of my most used bags. The colour is bright but it goes beautifully with black, grey and navy in winter and pinks, light blues and whites in the summer.



Pix? I love malachite!


----------



## momasaurus

keodi said:


> just beautiful! I love Dalvys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> February stats
> I  did well this month. I was tempted by a black Balenciaga city from a re-sale site, really great price! but I didn’t pull the trigger. I was shocked at the prices! Back in my days of buying Balenciaga bags the prices on the re-sale market was astronomical!
> 
> I used 5 out of 7 bags this month ( a lot for me!) this thread really inspired to rotate and use my bags, including my red trim for February red/pink challenge
> 0 bags in – 0 bags out.
> 1 Hermes red  bag charm (tutti fruit pomme )
> 
> I will have one bag purchase from H in the coming months, ( an Evelyne) I’m just not sure what colour to buy, I’m torn between Noir, Bleu Nuit,  Etoupe or Etain.  2 scarves, 1 from spring summer 2020, and a past season shawl from the 2020 Paris summer sale.  2 cashmere cardigans  and a silk skirt from an ethical sustainable company, a parka for next winter, and a pair of leather  slides for the summer.  After that, I will be on save mode for my Paris trip in 2021 and the opening of the H store in my area, also in 2021.


Thank you, keodi, for the Dalvy love.
And congrats on your stats.
Of your Evelyn color choices, I adore Bleu Nuit. SO special! Let us know what you decide on.


----------



## Cookiefiend

lanit said:


> Joining in this thread as i feel I am very happy with my current collection of bags.Most are H bags, with exception of Gucci bamboo top handle bag, and a few Longchamp,bags for travel ( I don’t consider large work totes as bags per se) . Very happy to see a thread devoted to rotatimg your bags!
> 
> March happens to be my bd month and my first mini roulis is this well loved and used Vert Anglais. Here is the link to when I began to prerfer small bags to larger, heavier and more complicated H bags. I can easily pass on the more expensive Kellys and Birkins due to weight and fussiness plus I do prefer crossbody or shoulder bags for ease of use.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ode-to-the-roulis.701004/page-22#post-30750896
> 
> My resolution regarding my bags are to edit one or two, though a few are too special to me to release. Two are chevre leather, a mini Trim in Rouge ViF and a bolide 31 in raisin. Because chevre leather is so rare, I am hesitant to release them plus they both add a pop of color for my neutral bag collection. I also have a rouge grenat bolide 27 that is not getting as much use lately either. But I think it is a better bag sfyle choice for me over a kelly or lindy at this time. It’s so light to carry and i do love the color. I recently purchased two bags though at the start of the year, a LV Moon backpack, my first nice backpack that I can carry for weekend wear and walking pup downtown to H lol, and added the Saut 23 which I really love and have been using. The one coveted bag i have wished for the longest time is a barenia kelly 25, maybe sellier and thinking if I ever was offered one, I’d possibly release my barenia  Halzan or barenia fauborg mini roulis. But i think the dream of a kelly vs. the reality of what actually suits me and my lifestyle grab hold and  this is why i need the support of this thread !!!
> 
> Happy March everyone!
> View attachment 4678689
> 
> View attachment 4678690


Welcome to the thread lanit! 
Beautiful Roulis, and I love your raisin Bolide - such a great color!



keodi said:


> just beautiful! I love Dalvys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> February stats
> I  did well this month. I was tempted by a black Balenciaga city from a re-sale site, really great price! but I didn’t pull the trigger. I was shocked at the prices! Back in my days of buying Balenciaga bags the prices on the re-sale market was astronomical!
> 
> I used 5 out of 7 bags this month ( a lot for me!) this thread really inspired to rotate and use my bags, including my red trim for February red/pink challenge
> 0 bags in – 0 bags out.
> 1 Hermes red  bag charm (tutti fruit pomme )
> 
> I will have one bag purchase from H in the coming months, ( an Evelyne) I’m just not sure what colour to buy, I’m torn between Noir, Bleu Nuit,  Etoupe or Etain.  2 scarves, 1 from spring summer 2020, and a past season shawl from the 2020 Paris summer sale.  2 cashmere cardigans  and a silk skirt from an ethical sustainable company, a parka for next winter, and a pair of leather  slides for the summer.  After that, I will be on save mode for my Paris trip in 2021 and the opening of the H store in my area, also in 2021.


@papertiger was also debating on color for her Evie, she went with black (if I remember correctly) and has found it extremely versatile. Good luck deciding though!


----------



## keodi

Cookiefiend said:


> Welcome to the thread lanit!
> Beautiful Roulis, and I love your raisin Bolide - such a great color!
> 
> 
> @papertiger w*as also debating on color for her Evie, she went with black (if I remember correctly) and has found it extremely versatile. Good luck deciding though!*


Thank you! I'm leaning towards black as well for the versatility.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> An incredible effort with more out than in - really well done with this!


Thanks! It was not easy


----------



## dcooney4

Welcome Lanit!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Epsom is just the newer name for courchevel. It's sturdy but lightweight. The texture is kind of pressed onto the surface. I really prefer smooth leathers (there are some BOX Trims floating around! even chamonix) but have a few pieces in epsom. Just look out for clemence - it can be heavy. OOOOh- I also have a toile (canvas) and barenia trim - kind of sporty, might be a good combination for you! It looks like this - mine is with barenia. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-HERME...338458?hash=item342368511a:g:I-8AAOSwNAJeWzt5


Oh, yes, that might be a really good style bag for me. Perfect for spring & summer. And probably light weight, because of the canvas.
I'll start checking reseller sites!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I do this! Right now though I am trying to figure out to see my sweaters better in a deep dresser drawer. The konmari  thing won't work in such a deep drawer that is filled to the top.


Have you tried her fold-and-roll method? I don't know how deep the drawers are, but my bureau drawers are pretty deep, and with my sweaters rolled up, it meants they didn't have to stack on top of each other.


----------



## ElainePG

lanit said:


> Joining in this thread as i feel I am very happy with my current collection of bags.Most are H bags, with exception of Gucci bamboo top handle bag, and a few Longchamp,bags for travel ( I don’t consider large work totes as bags per se) . Very happy to see a thread devoted to rotatimg your bags!
> 
> March happens to be my bd month and my first mini roulis is this well loved and used Vert Anglais. Here is the link to when I began to prerfer small bags to larger, heavier and more complicated H bags. I can easily pass on the more expensive Kellys and Birkins due to weight and fussiness plus I do prefer crossbody or shoulder bags for ease of use.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ode-to-the-roulis.701004/page-22#post-30750896
> 
> My resolution regarding my bags are to edit one or two, though a few are too special to me to release. Two are chevre leather, a mini Trim in Rouge ViF and a bolide 31 in raisin. Because chevre leather is so rare, I am hesitant to release them plus they both add a pop of color for my neutral bag collection. I also have a rouge grenat bolide 27 that is not getting as much use lately either. But I think it is a better bag sfyle choice for me over a kelly or lindy at this time. It’s so light to carry and i do love the color. I recently purchased two bags though at the start of the year, a LV Moon backpack, my first nice backpack that I can carry for weekend wear and walking pup downtown to H lol, and added the Saut 23 which I really love and have been using. The one coveted bag i have wished for the longest time is a barenia kelly 25, maybe sellier and thinking if I ever was offered one, I’d possibly release my barenia  Halzan or barenia fauborg mini roulis. But i think the dream of a kelly vs. the reality of what actually suits me and my lifestyle grab hold and  this is why i need the support of this thread !!!
> 
> Happy March everyone!
> View attachment 4678689
> 
> View attachment 4678690


Hello, @lanit !  So nice to see you on this thread. You have such a gorgeous collection of bags, so well-curated, that it's hard to see how you'd ever release one. 
We're here to support you if a Kelly makes your heart go potty-pat! 

And in the meantime, we look forward to seeing photos of your lovely bags.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Feb Stats
> 2 Bags in
> 5 Bags out
> 0 Slgs in
> 2 Slgs out
> Sentimental challenge not great . I wore the speedy easily twice, but the pap30 only once.
> Books read only 1 3/4 books since January . I just couldn't get into reading the first book and refused to put it down till it was done.


Great stats!


----------



## ElainePG

February Stats:
Bags in: 0
Bags out: 0
SLGs in: 0
SLGs out: 0


----------



## essiedub

Bag for this past werk..Lindy 25 Verso (thanks *Morebags* for reminding me of the name!) 
This is gold with the red interior with the GHW. I discovered this while at the 2018 H national meeting In Las Vegas  with *Lanit* & company at Crystals.  Had to have it! I am a total sucker for contrast interiors. I really really like the end pockets..2 on inside and 2 outside



Here is the bag spill 
	

		
			
		

		
	



It took remarkable determination and stamina to get this Venice pochette, which has the cobalt interior that matches the tab and the water!  I changed out my wallet as part of my weekly SLG commitment. This is a YSL from the Tom Ford (I think this is this right)  And the rest of my usual stuff.   

Here she is, all loaded up..see the pockets? I liked using her so much that I may not switch for this coming week.


----------



## ElainePG

essiedub said:


> Bag for this past werk..Lindy 25 Verso (thanks *Morebags* for reminding me of the name!)
> This is gold with the red interior with the GHW. I discovered this while at the 2018 H national meeting In Las Vegas  with *Lanit* & company at Crystals.  Had to have it! I am a total sucker for contrast interiors. I really really like the end pockets..2 on inside and 2 outside
> View attachment 4678942
> 
> 
> Here is the bag spill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4678941
> 
> It took remarkable determination and stamina to get this Venice pochette, which has the cobalt interior that matches the tab and the water!  I changed out my wallet as part of my weekly SLG commitment. This is a YSL from the Tom Ford (I think this is this right)  And the rest of my usual stuff.
> 
> Here she is, all loaded up..see the pockets? I liked using her so much that I may not switch for this coming week.
> View attachment 4678943


The Venice pochette was the first thing that caught my eye! What an amazing little piece. LV does the *BEST* SLGs.


----------



## lynne_ross

momasaurus said:


> Pix? I love malachite!


I posted pics in last year’s thread. I had a pic I posted on tpf of my new kelly bag used by an instagramer last year. It put a bad taste in my month and I don’t love that I can’t delete pics later from tpf. Long way of saying I rarely post pics on tpf now.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

@Vintage Leather  thank you forthis post! Yout took the thoughts right out of my head and put them in clearer words than I´d ever been able to do!   

Oh yes, declaring a handbag to be a grail is definetely a strange thing to do and reveals a collector´s or even hoarder´s mindset. 
It´s nothing but an item- nice to own, but suddenly I put a meaning onto it and form an emotional bond while reality fades...  

I am a serious collector with clear tendencies towards hoarding. I openly blame myself for loving items, giving them a lot of importance, sometimes letting them take over my life in lieu of a "real life", anything exciting or meaningful going on. 
And all the items - no matter how much joy they sparkle- sometimes become a mental load. A suffocating one! 

As I said: I am a crazy collector and it´s not only handbags. They are the smallest part. The biggest part definetely is my pram collection- yes, actual baby prams and as my spouse is into them, too we have formed a serious collection of over 800 prams and dolls prams so far. They take over a lot of room, need a lot of work and at the moment are on my personal back burner. They were trying to eat me alive so I am ignoring them until the love spark ignites, again and will go back working on them with passion. 
Other collections are 80ies cowgirl boots, pram rattles and vintage clothes... (not a few... when I´m honest I could kit out a vintage shop.)

People keep telling me to reduce all the items, not to form a load none of my offspring will ever be able to handle... 

Vintage is a nice field to browse- mostly cheap and unique- something to pick me up from a mental low or stress like eating chocolate. It holds less guilt than buying more expensive items. (I never buy more than I afford, though and keep my finances stable.)

Your post really made me aware of the whole situation. 
Ok, here I stand. And I know I´m crazy. 
This is a good place to stand.

You said: "I haven't stopped collection and shopping and hunting, but I might need to work on that. Because I take on the mental burden when I decide to buy the bag, the sin comes then. Does that make sense?"

Yes, it does! 

Still I keep hunting, too.

But as soon as the pattern behind it is in the open, it´s much easier to reduce it to hunting without pouncing. 
Window shopping, keeping watch lists and then thinking it over. 
Do I really want this item? Do I need it to use/ display/ complete a section of a collection or is it just a random piece for a quick soul-fix? 
In this case I go and get the chocolate and turn the computer off! Actually I did just this twice today...  and do not have the feeling I missed out on anything.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> Congratulations, this looks like a great bag. Ewww, I agree with you, the hair trimmings is icky. Perhaps you can use a lint brush with the sticky tape roller to try and remove some of the previous owner’s belongings?


The hair is gone. A tooth brush did do a good job- being used to cheap vintage clothes means I am not too touchy when it comes to actually removing yucky stuff. It still bothers me at first, though.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

msd_bags said:


> I hope my bag didn’t catch hair cut outs at the salon
> View attachment 4678596


----------



## cowgirlsboots

essiedub said:


> Bag for this past werk..Lindy 25 Verso (thanks *Morebags* for reminding me of the name!)
> This is gold with the red interior with the GHW. I discovered this while at the 2018 H national meeting In Las Vegas  with *Lanit* & company at Crystals.  Had to have it! I am a total sucker for contrast interiors. I really really like the end pockets..2 on inside and 2 outside
> View attachment 4678942
> 
> 
> Here is the bag spill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4678941
> 
> It took remarkable determination and stamina to get this Venice pochette, which has the cobalt interior that matches the tab and the water!  I changed out my wallet as part of my weekly SLG commitment. This is a YSL from the Tom Ford (I think this is this right)  And the rest of my usual stuff.
> 
> Here she is, all loaded up..see the pockets? I liked using her so much that I may not switch for this coming week.
> View attachment 4678943



aww...the little Venice pouch!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Green bag week- let´s play! 

Roberta di Camerino tote from the late 60ies/ 70ies and green 60ies Goldpfeil handbag



60ies patent handbag



50ies handbag and 60ies pvc clutch




50ies Goldpfeil handbag (it came with the tiny green leather bound agenda from 1955) and clutch


----------



## Rhl2987

lanit said:


> Joining in this thread as i feel I am very happy with my current collection of bags.Most are H bags, with exception of Gucci bamboo top handle bag, and a few Longchamp,bags for travel ( I don’t consider large work totes as bags per se) . Very happy to see a thread devoted to rotatimg your bags!
> 
> March happens to be my bd month and my first mini roulis is this well loved and used Vert Anglais. Here is the link to when I began to prerfer small bags to larger, heavier and more complicated H bags. I can easily pass on the more expensive Kellys and Birkins due to weight and fussiness plus I do prefer crossbody or shoulder bags for ease of use.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ode-to-the-roulis.701004/page-22#post-30750896
> 
> My resolution regarding my bags are to edit one or two, though a few are too special to me to release. Two are chevre leather, a mini Trim in Rouge ViF and a bolide 31 in raisin. Because chevre leather is so rare, I am hesitant to release them plus they both add a pop of color for my neutral bag collection. I also have a rouge grenat bolide 27 that is not getting as much use lately either. But I think it is a better bag sfyle choice for me over a kelly or lindy at this time. It’s so light to carry and i do love the color. I recently purchased two bags though at the start of the year, a LV Moon backpack, my first nice backpack that I can carry for weekend wear and walking pup downtown to H lol, and added the Saut 23 which I really love and have been using. The one coveted bag i have wished for the longest time is a barenia kelly 25, maybe sellier and thinking if I ever was offered one, I’d possibly release my barenia  Halzan or barenia fauborg mini roulis. But i think the dream of a kelly vs. the reality of what actually suits me and my lifestyle grab hold and  this is why i need the support of this thread !!!
> 
> Happy March everyone!
> View attachment 4678689
> 
> View attachment 4678690


I have always admired your taste and your mini Roulis collection. You have such an excellent variety of colors/hardware and you style them impeccably. I love your two additions made this year and cannot wait to see them featured here and elsewhere on TPF. I would fully support a Barenia Kelly 25 addition and I know you could make good use of it, particularly if it were retourne and Faubourg. Are you only interested in smooth and sellier? But, I also support that you know exactly what suits you at this point in time. I can't wait to see what you add next!


----------



## Rhl2987

keodi said:


> just beautiful! I love Dalvys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> February stats
> I  did well this month. I was tempted by a black Balenciaga city from a re-sale site, really great price! but I didn’t pull the trigger. I was shocked at the prices! Back in my days of buying Balenciaga bags the prices on the re-sale market was astronomical!
> 
> I used 5 out of 7 bags this month ( a lot for me!) this thread really inspired to rotate and use my bags, including my red trim for February red/pink challenge
> 0 bags in – 0 bags out.
> 1 Hermes red  bag charm (tutti fruit pomme )
> 
> I will have one bag purchase from H in the coming months, ( an Evelyne) I’m just not sure what colour to buy, I’m torn between Noir, Bleu Nuit,  Etoupe or Etain.  2 scarves, 1 from spring summer 2020, and a past season shawl from the 2020 Paris summer sale.  2 cashmere cardigans  and a silk skirt from an ethical sustainable company, a parka for next winter, and a pair of leather  slides for the summer.  After that, I will be on save mode for my Paris trip in 2021 and the opening of the H store in my area, also in 2021.


All of those colors would be beautiful for an Evelyne! My preferences would be Etoupe or Etain. I currently have a Noir Clemence bag and, to me, it's not a particularly special or beautiful color in that leather. I've owned Blue Nuit in the past and like it but do not love it. I think Etoupe and Etain are both beautiful and still very neutral and very usable. But, I know you will get great use out of whichever one you pick!

Interested to hear what the ethical and sustainable brand is! I've been educating myself a ton recently and have found a number that are really my style, the price point is decent, the quality is great, and I'm happy with what I've picked up recently!


----------



## Rhl2987

cowgirlsboots said:


> Green bag week- let´s play!
> 
> Roberta di Camerino tote from the late 60ies/ 70ies and green 60ies Goldpfeil handbag
> View attachment 4679041
> 
> 
> 60ies patent handbag
> View attachment 4679040
> 
> 
> 50ies handbag and 60ies pvc clutch
> 
> View attachment 4679046
> 
> 
> 50ies Goldpfeil handbag (it came with the tiny green leather bound agenda from 1955) and clutch
> 
> View attachment 4679043


Really amazing shapes/pieces you have here!!


----------



## lynne_ross

cowgirlsboots said:


> @Vintage Leather  thank you forthis post! Yout took the thoughts right out of my head and put them in clearer words than I´d ever been able to do!
> 
> Oh yes, declaring a handbag to be a grail is definetely a strange thing to do and reveals a collector´s or even hoarder´s mindset.
> It´s nothing but an item- nice to own, but suddenly I put a meaning onto it and form an emotional bond while reality fades...
> 
> I am a serious collector with clear tendencies towards hoarding. I openly blame myself for loving items, giving them a lot of importance, sometimes letting them take over my life in lieu of a "real life", anything exciting or meaningful going on.
> And all the items - no matter how much joy they sparkle- sometimes become a mental load. A suffocating one!
> 
> As I said: I am a crazy collector and it´s not only handbags. They are the smallest part. The biggest part definetely is my pram collection- yes, actual baby prams and as my spouse is into them, too we have formed a serious collection of over 800 prams and dolls prams so far. They take over a lot of room, need a lot of work and at the moment are on my personal back burner. They were trying to eat me alive so I am ignoring them until the love spark ignites, again and will go back working on them with passion.
> Other collections are 80ies cowgirl boots, pram rattles and vintage clothes... (not a few... when I´m honest I could kit out a vintage shop.)
> 
> People keep telling me to reduce all the items, not to form a load none of my offspring will ever be able to handle...
> 
> Vintage is a nice field to browse- mostly cheap and unique- something to pick me up from a mental low or stress like eating chocolate. It holds less guilt than buying more expensive items. (I never buy more than I afford, though and keep my finances stable.)
> 
> Your post really made me aware of the whole situation.
> Ok, here I stand. And I know I´m crazy.
> This is a good place to stand.
> 
> You said: "I haven't stopped collection and shopping and hunting, but I might need to work on that. Because I take on the mental burden when I decide to buy the bag, the sin comes then. Does that make sense?"
> 
> Yes, it does!
> 
> Still I keep hunting, too.
> 
> But as soon as the pattern behind it is in the open, it´s much easier to reduce it to hunting without pouncing.
> Window shopping, keeping watch lists and then thinking it over.
> Do I really want this item? Do I need it to use/ display/ complete a section of a collection or is it just a random piece for a quick soul-fix?
> In this case I go and get the chocolate and turn the computer off! Actually I did just this twice today...  and do not have the feeling I missed out on anything.


Where do you store all those prams?? I had 5 strollers at one point - and they took up WAY too much room in my garage.


----------



## dcooney4

Crazy Day ! Something I had listed for a long time went . So another bag out. Not bad for the first day of March.


----------



## Rhl2987

dcooney4 said:


> Crazy Day ! Something I had listed for a long time went . So another bag out. Not bad for the first day of March.


Congrats!


----------



## Rhl2987

BOTD today. I only went out to pick up a blazer from my new favorite ethical and sustainable store, but I switched out my bag for it!


----------



## Katinahat

Rhl2987 said:


> BOTD today. I only went out to pick up a blazer from my new favorite ethical and sustainable store, but I switched out my bag for it!


That is totally and utterly exquisite! What a pretty colour and beautiful  style. The more I see these quilted Chanel bags with the chains the more I realise they are my HG!


----------



## dcooney4

essiedub said:


> Bag for this past werk..Lindy 25 Verso (thanks *Morebags* for reminding me of the name!)
> This is gold with the red interior with the GHW. I discovered this while at the 2018 H national meeting In Las Vegas  with *Lanit* & company at Crystals.  Had to have it! I am a total sucker for contrast interiors. I really really like the end pockets..2 on inside and 2 outside
> View attachment 4678942
> 
> 
> Here is the bag spill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4678941
> 
> It took remarkable determination and stamina to get this Venice pochette, which has the cobalt interior that matches the tab and the water!  I changed out my wallet as part of my weekly SLG commitment. This is a YSL from the Tom Ford (I think this is this right)  And the rest of my usual stuff.
> 
> Here she is, all loaded up..see the pockets? I liked using her so much that I may not switch for this coming week.
> View attachment 4678943


Beautiful bag!


----------



## dcooney4

lynne_ross said:


> I posted pics in last year’s thread. I had a pic I posted on tpf of my new kelly bag used by an instagramer last year. It put a bad taste in my month and I don’t love that I can’t delete pics later from tpf. Long way of saying I rarely post pics on tpf now.


That would annoy me too.


----------



## Cookiefiend

essiedub said:


> Bag for this past werk..Lindy 25 Verso (thanks *Morebags* for reminding me of the name!)
> This is gold with the red interior with the GHW. I discovered this while at the 2018 H national meeting In Las Vegas  with *Lanit* & company at Crystals.  Had to have it! I am a total sucker for contrast interiors. I really really like the end pockets..2 on inside and 2 outside
> View attachment 4678942
> 
> 
> Here is the bag spill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4678941
> 
> It took remarkable determination and stamina to get this Venice pochette, which has the cobalt interior that matches the tab and the water!  I changed out my wallet as part of my weekly SLG commitment. This is a YSL from the Tom Ford (I think this is this right)  And the rest of my usual stuff.
> 
> Here she is, all loaded up..see the pockets? I liked using her so much that I may not switch for this coming week.
> View attachment 4678943


Wow - that’s really a cutie! I like this size, it seems like just the right amount of room. This though doesn’t have the ‘fortune cookie’ shape? Because it’s smaller? Personally I don’t care much for the fortune cookie shape, I don’t want my things separated to one side or the other. 
Darling SLGs too! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Green bag week- let´s play!
> 
> Roberta di Camerino tote from the late 60ies/ 70ies and green 60ies Goldpfeil handbag
> View attachment 4679041
> 
> 
> 60ies patent handbag
> View attachment 4679040
> 
> 
> 50ies handbag and 60ies pvc clutch
> 
> View attachment 4679046
> 
> 
> 50ies Goldpfeil handbag (it came with the tiny green leather bound agenda from 1955) and clutch
> 
> View attachment 4679043


How fun - I love all these shades of green! Do you have a favorite? 


Rhl2987 said:


> BOTD today. I only went out to pick up a blazer from my new favorite ethical and sustainable store, but I switched out my bag for it!


Beautiful! ❤️


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> Crazy Day ! Something I had listed for a long time went . So another bag out. Not bad for the first day of March.


Congratulations!


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> BOTD today. I only went out to pick up a blazer from my new favorite ethical and sustainable store, but I switched out my bag for it!


I love this color and the quilting is lovely on it.


----------



## keodi

ElainePG said:


> February Stats:
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 0
> SLGs in: 0
> SLGs out: 0


Good job for February!


essiedub said:


> Bag for this past werk..Lindy 25 Verso (thanks *Morebags* for reminding me of the name!)
> This is gold with the red interior with the GHW. I discovered this while at the 2018 H national meeting In Las Vegas  with *Lanit* & company at Crystals.  Had to have it! I am a total sucker for contrast interiors. I really really like the end pockets..2 on inside and 2 outside
> View attachment 4678942
> 
> 
> Here is the bag spill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4678941
> 
> It took remarkable determination and stamina to get this Venice pochette, which has the cobalt interior that matches the tab and the water!  I changed out my wallet as part of my weekly SLG commitment. This is a YSL from the Tom Ford (I think this is this right)  And the rest of my usual stuff.
> 
> Here she is, all loaded up..see the pockets? I liked using her so much that I may not switch for this coming week.
> View attachment 4678943


Beautiful! great bag, and I love the spill!


ElainePG said:


> The Venice pochette was the first thing that caught my eye! What an amazing little piece. LV does the *BEST* SLGs.


I agree they sure do!


lynne_ross said:


> I posted pics in last year’s thread. *I had a pic I posted on tpf of my new kelly bag used by an instagramer last year. *It put a bad taste in my month and I don’t love that I can’t delete pics later from tpf. Long way of saying I rarely post pics on tpf now.


Wow, that sucks!


cowgirlsboots said:


> Green bag week- let´s play!
> 
> Roberta di Camerino tote from the late 60ies/ 70ies and green 60ies Goldpfeil handbag
> View attachment 4679041
> 
> 
> 60ies patent handbag
> View attachment 4679040
> 
> 
> 50ies handbag and 60ies pvc clutch
> 
> View attachment 4679046
> 
> 
> 50ies Goldpfeil handbag (it came with the tiny green leather bound agenda from 1955) and clutch
> 
> View attachment 4679043


Great bags, they look fantastic!


Rhl2987 said:


> All of those colors would be beautiful for an Evelyne! My preferences would be Etoupe or Etain. *I currently have a Noir Clemence bag and, to me, it's not a particularly special or beautiful color in that leather.* *I've owned Blue Nuit in the past and like it but do not love it. I think Etoupe and Etain are both beautiful and still very neutral and very usable. But, I know you will get great use out of whichever one you pick!*
> 
> Interested to hear what the ethical and sustainable brand is! I've been educating myself a ton recently and have found a number that are really my style, the price point is decent, the quality is great, and I'm happy with what I've picked up recently!


I appreciate hearing your thoughts on the Evie! I will definitely follow up on the colour I end up going with when the time comes. The ethical and sustainable brands I plan on getting my items , the cashmere pieces are from are Johnstons of Elgin. Its a cashmere production facilIty that has been operating since the 1700s they also produce cashmere for high end brands as well. I plan on purchasing my skirt from Elizabeth Suzann.


dcooney4 said:


> Crazy Day ! *Something I had* *listed for a long time went . So another bag out. Not bad for the first day of March.*


congratulations!

Welcome @lanit!


----------



## lanit

essiedub said:


> Bag for this past werk..Lindy 25 Verso (thanks *Morebags* for reminding me of the name!)
> This is gold with the red interior with the GHW. I discovered this while at the 2018 H national meeting In Las Vegas  with *Lanit* & company at Crystals.  Had to have it! I am a total sucker for contrast interiors. I really really like the end pockets..2 on inside and 2 outside
> View attachment 4678942
> 
> 
> Here is the bag spill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4678941
> 
> It took remarkable determination and stamina to get this Venice pochette, which has the cobalt interior that matches the tab and the water!  I changed out my wallet as part of my weekly SLG commitment. This is a YSL from the Tom Ford (I think this is this right)  And the rest of my usual stuff.
> 
> Here she is, all loaded up..see the pockets? I liked using her so much that I may not switch for this coming week.
> View attachment 4678943


Omgosh  remember our meetup and how wonderful the verso lindy is being well loved and used! I nearly bought a mini lindy in rouge de couer, but held off knowing I had a red bolide and the chevre mini trim. See? I resisted the temptation, though I know these little lindys are flying out the door. You’re so lucky to have a verso with that pretty pop on the inside *Essie*!


----------



## keodi

Rhl2987 said:


> BOTD today. I only went out to pick up a blazer from my new favorite ethical and sustainable store, but I switched out my bag for it!


beautiful!


----------



## lanit

Rhl2987 said:


> I have always admired your taste and your mini Roulis collection. You have such an excellent variety of colors/hardware and you style them impeccably. I love your two additions made this year and cannot wait to see them featured here and elsewhere on TPF. I would fully support a Barenia Kelly 25 addition and I know you could make good use of it, particularly if it were retourne and Faubourg. Are you only interested in smooth and sellier? But, I also support that you know exactly what suits you at this point in time. I can't wait to see what you add next!


Lol thanks dear, but I thought maybe you all would help convince me to resist the temptation! As for smooth or textured, I think i would be open to either but the  smooth would be ideal since i have a mini roulis in BF already. the Halzan would have to be released though it offers different functions as a tote, clutch or shoulder bag. And it is a more secure bag to travel with too.


----------



## whateve

My greens. Some are turquoise so I include them in greens and blues. 
1. Coach Legacy duffle in emerald
2. Michael Kors suede uptown Astor
3. vintage bag marked Filene's Basement
4. Coach vintage Sonoma small flap in aqua
5. Balenciaga aquamarine Day (new to me this year), Bottega Veneta vintage shoulder bag, Coach Chelsea crossbody 
6. Coach Kaffe Fassett Marleigh (new this year) this is mostly black but Coach calls in green
7. Coach vintage coin purse


----------



## ElainePG

lynne_ross said:


> I posted pics in last year’s thread. I had a pic I posted on tpf of my new kelly bag used by an instagramer last year. It put a bad taste in my month and I don’t love that I can’t delete pics later from tpf. Long way of saying I rarely post pics on tpf now.


That's terrible. Nasty people out there.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Crazy Day ! Something I had listed for a long time went . So another bag out. Not bad for the first day of March.


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> BOTD today. I only went out to pick up a blazer from my new favorite ethical and sustainable store, but I switched out my bag for it!


Oh, how pretty!!!!


----------



## lanit

essiedub said:


> Welcome to the thread *Lanit*! Your Roulis is lovely!





Cookiefiend said:


> Welcome to the thread lanit!
> Beautiful Roulis, and I love your raisin Bolide - such a great color!
> 
> 
> @papertiger was also debating on color for her Evie, she went with black (if I remember correctly) and has found it extremely versatile. Good luck deciding though!





dcooney4 said:


> Welcome Lanit!





ElainePG said:


> Hello, @lanit !  So nice to see you on this thread. You have such a gorgeous collection of bags, so well-curated, that it's hard to see how you'd ever release one.
> We're here to support you if a Kelly makes your heart go potty-pat!
> 
> And in the meantime, we look forward to seeing photos of your lovely bags.





keodi said:


> Good job for February!
> 
> Beautiful! great bag, and I love the spill!
> 
> I agree they sure do!
> 
> Wow, that sucks!
> 
> Great bags, they look fantastic!
> 
> I appreciate hearing your thoughts on the Evie! I will definitely follow up on the colour I end up going with when the time comes. The ethical and sustainable brands I plan on getting my items , the cashmere pieces are from are Johnstons of Elgin. Its a cashmere production facilIty that has been operating since the 1700s they also produce cashmere for high end brands as well. I plan on purchasing my skirt from Elizabeth Suzann.
> 
> congratulations!
> 
> Welcome @lanit!



Thanks everyone for the warm welcome!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> My greens. Some are turquoise so I include them in greens and blues.
> 1. Coach Legacy duffle in emerald
> 2. Michael Kors suede uptown Astor
> 3. vintage bag marked Filene's Basement
> 4. Coach vintage Sonoma small flap in aqua
> 5. Balenciaga aquamarine Day (new to me this year), Bottega Veneta vintage shoulder bag, Coach Chelsea crossbody
> 6. Coach Kaffe Fassett Marleigh (new this year) this is mostly black but Coach calls in green
> 7. Coach vintage coin purse


This is a dandy collections of greens, @whateve . I got a kick out of the vintage Filene's Basement bag. Did they ever have a FB in California? I went to college in Boston, and I remember doing a lot of shopping at that store. In those days, it really WAS in the basement of Filene's department store! No fitting rooms… you were supposed to take off your clothes in the (jam-packed) aisles and try things on. Needless to say, I was WAY too shy to do that, so I did a lot of guessing! 

I hadn't realize that Coach had done a collab with Kaffe Fassett. I used to attempt to replicate his knitting patterns, though they were usually much too complicated for me. His parents were the original owners of Nepenthe Restaurant down on Big Sur, and the Phoenix gift shop below the restaurant used to carry some of his sweaters/quilts/afghans. Don't know if they still do. You were fortunate to find one of the bags. It's a stunner! By now, they're all sold out on the Coach site.


----------



## lanit

One more green SLG to share for green theme.  Atout GM is Vert Vertigo with Vert Cypress inside. This pouch is so handy and versatile! I use it for travel to hold my passport and Calvis and bills. Combined with my Game silver chain necklace, it becomes an evening clutch! Plus a lot less expensive than buying another bag.


----------



## lanit

whateve said:


> My greens. Some are turquoise so I include them in greens and blues.
> 1. Coach Legacy duffle in emerald
> 2. Michael Kors suede uptown Astor
> 3. vintage bag marked Filene's Basement
> 4. Coach vintage Sonoma small flap in aqua
> 5. Balenciaga aquamarine Day (new to me this year), Bottega Veneta vintage shoulder bag, Coach Chelsea crossbody
> 6. Coach Kaffe Fassett Marleigh (new this year) this is mostly black but Coach calls in green
> 7. Coach vintage coin purse



I love that Coach Legacy. I have great memories of my Legacy Coach bags. They are so well made.



ElainePG said:


> This is a dandy collections of greens, @whateve . I got a kick out of the vintage Filene's Basement bag. Did they ever have a FB in California? I went to college in Boston, and I remember doing a lot of shopping at that store. In those days, it really WAS in the basement of Filene's department store! No fitting rooms… you were supposed to take off your clothes in the (jam-packed) aisles and try things on. Needless to say, I was WAY too shy to do that, so I did a lot of guessing!
> 
> I hadn't realize that Coach had done a collab with Kaffe Fassett. I used to attempt to replicate his knitting patterns, though they were usually much too complicated for me. His parents were the original owners of Nepenthe Restaurant down on Big Sur, and the Phoenix gift shop below the restaurant used to carry some of his sweaters/quilts/afghans. Don't know if they still do. You were fortunate to find one of the bags. It's a stunner! By now, they're all sold out on the Coach site.



I love KF’s knitted textiles and sweaters! I think I still might have a book somewhere on his work *Elaine*!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> This is a dandy collections of greens, @whateve . I got a kick out of the vintage Filene's Basement bag. Did they ever have a FB in California? I went to college in Boston, and I remember doing a lot of shopping at that store. In those days, it really WAS in the basement of Filene's department store! No fitting rooms… you were supposed to take off your clothes in the (jam-packed) aisles and try things on. Needless to say, I was WAY too shy to do that, so I did a lot of guessing!
> 
> I hadn't realize that Coach had done a collab with Kaffe Fassett. I used to attempt to replicate his knitting patterns, though they were usually much too complicated for me. His parents were the original owners of Nepenthe Restaurant down on Big Sur, and the Phoenix gift shop below the restaurant used to carry some of his sweaters/quilts/afghans. Don't know if they still do. You were fortunate to find one of the bags. It's a stunner! By now, they're all sold out on the Coach site.


Thank you! I think there was just one Filene's Basement, the one in Boston. I found this one at a thrift store in California. I remember going to stores that had communal dressing rooms that I was too shy to use. My mom once took her shirt off in a Macy's to try on a top. It shocked my daughter.

I was very fortunate to get the Kaffe Fassett bag. I had ordered one of the wallets earlier and that got cancelled. The bags were pretty much sold out when I decided I wanted one. Another tpfer told me about a store that had one left so I called them and ordered it. It is amazing in real life. I didn't know much about Kaffe Fassett. I just liked it. That is so interesting about Big Sur. I haven't been there in ages.


----------



## keodi

whateve said:


> My greens. Some are turquoise so I include them in greens and blues.
> 1. Coach Legacy duffle in emerald
> 2. Michael Kors suede uptown Astor
> 3. vintage bag marked Filene's Basement
> 4. Coach vintage Sonoma small flap in aqua
> 5. Balenciaga aquamarine Day (new to me this year), Bottega Veneta vintage shoulder bag, Coach Chelsea crossbody
> 6. Coach Kaffe Fassett Marleigh (new this year) this is mostly black but Coach calls in green
> 7. Coach vintage coin purse


lovely green collection!


----------



## lynne_ross

dcooney4 said:


> Crazy Day ! Something I had listed for a long time went . So another bag out. Not bad for the first day of March.


Yay! Love when I sell something out of the blue.


----------



## Cookiefiend

whateve said:


> My greens. Some are turquoise so I include them in greens and blues.
> 1. Coach Legacy duffle in emerald
> 2. Michael Kors suede uptown Astor
> 3. vintage bag marked Filene's Basement
> 4. Coach vintage Sonoma small flap in aqua
> 5. Balenciaga aquamarine Day (new to me this year), Bottega Veneta vintage shoulder bag, Coach Chelsea crossbody
> 6. Coach Kaffe Fassett Marleigh (new this year) this is mostly black but Coach calls in green
> 7. Coach vintage coin purse


Holy Moley, that Coach Kaffe Fassett Marleigh is stunning! 


lanit said:


> One more green SLG to share for green theme.  Atout GM is Vert Vertigo with Vert Cypress inside. This pouch is so handy and versatile! I use it for travel to hold my passport and Calvis and bills. Combined with my Game silver chain necklace, it becomes an evening clutch! Plus a lot less expensive than buying another bag.
> 
> View attachment 4679130
> 
> 
> View attachment 4679129


Such a pretty green! How do you attach the necklace to the Atout?
(And what a great, versatile idea!)


----------



## lynne_ross

lanit said:


> One more green SLG to share for green theme.  Atout GM is Vert Vertigo with Vert Cypress inside. This pouch is so handy and versatile! I use it for travel to hold my passport and Calvis and bills. Combined with my Game silver chain necklace, it becomes an evening clutch! Plus a lot less expensive than buying another bag.
> 
> View attachment 4679130
> 
> 
> View attachment 4679129


I something similar with my Keller wallet - use a chain to make it a shoulder bag. Love the metal and leather look. Your scarf is lovely!


----------



## ElainePG

lanit said:


> One more green SLG to share for green theme.  Atout GM is Vert Vertigo with Vert Cypress inside. This pouch is so handy and versatile! I use it for travel to hold my passport and Calvis and bills. Combined with my Game silver chain necklace, it becomes an evening clutch! Plus a lot less expensive than buying another bag.
> 
> View attachment 4679130
> 
> 
> View attachment 4679129


… and such a delight with the bright colors of your cashmere/wool scarf!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Thank you! I think there was just one Filene's Basement, the one in Boston. I found this one at a thrift store in California. I remember going to stores that had communal dressing rooms that I was too shy to use. My mom once took her shirt off in a Macy's to try on a top. It shocked my daughter.
> 
> I was very fortunate to get the Kaffe Fassett bag. I had ordered one of the wallets earlier and that got cancelled. The bags were pretty much sold out when I decided I wanted one. Another tpfer told me about a store that had one left so I called them and ordered it. It is amazing in real life. I didn't know much about Kaffe Fassett. I just liked it. That is so interesting about Big Sur. I haven't been there in ages.


That's a hysterical story about your Mom shocking your daughter! Thinking of Filene's Basement in Boston reminded me of a store in NYC called Loehmann's. Originally it was just one store, in Brooklyn; eventually there were a number of them. At least Loehmann's had dressing rooms (sort of). One giant dressing room, with full-length mirrors placed around the edges of the wall, and a hook beside each mirror. No dividers, no curtains. Just a mirror and a hook. The hook was VERY IMPORTANT. You would put your "finds" on the hook, and that was how you staked out your space. Then you would strip down to as little or as much as made you nervous (you would have taken off your coat; your Mom wouldn't have had ANY trouble!) and tried on clothes. Often, the other ladies around you would chime in with their opinions. And, gosh, they could be RUDE!!!

Am I the only transpalnted New Yorker here who remembers Loehman's?


----------



## ElainePG

Yippee… I just got word that one of my Hermès scarves sold! So that's an "out" for the beginning of March!


----------



## lanit

Cookiefiend said:


> Holy Moley, that Coach Kaffe Fassett Marleigh is stunning!
> 
> Such a pretty green! How do you attach the necklace to the Atout?
> (And what a great, versatile idea!)


The Atout has a very interesting sleeve fold that allows the chain to slip through it. The game necklace is a simple toggle clasp. They eork quite well together and it doesn't come apart when I carry it.


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Welcome to the thread lanit!
> Beautiful Roulis, and I love your raisin Bolide - such a great color!
> 
> 
> @papertiger was also debating on color for her Evie, she went with black (if I remember correctly) and has found it extremely versatile. Good luck deciding though!



That's correct. Black 29 ghw. It is now glued to my shoulder almost perpetually. I would totally go for a Gold in the same size as a second for Summer with phw. I am glad I went for black first. 

SORRY, EVERYONE, I've been away and literally had work piled high to go through. Still have but getting there. I will enjoy reading through your recent posts in the hear future. 

Last night I was invited to a charity dinner at the Gucci table *blush*. It was so kind of them to ask me, the food was by one of London’s only Michelin Star female chefs and if I never eat another meal - fine. DH was fairly well behaved too and wearing Gucci shoes and scarf (but carrying MJ bag). I was practically top to toe Gucci but (I hope) subtely so. Pics tomorrow but I did my bit for sustainability and too my 2002 Horse-bit Chain Clutch and mixed it with newer pieces.

Luv ya!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> My greens. Some are turquoise so I include them in greens and blues.
> 1. Coach Legacy duffle in emerald
> 2. Michael Kors suede uptown Astor
> 3. vintage bag marked Filene's Basement
> 4. Coach vintage Sonoma small flap in aqua
> 5. Balenciaga aquamarine Day (new to me this year), Bottega Veneta vintage shoulder bag, Coach Chelsea crossbody
> 6. Coach Kaffe Fassett Marleigh (new this year) this is mostly black but Coach calls in green
> 7. Coach vintage coin purse


Beautiful greens! That duffle is my favorite.


----------



## dcooney4

lanit said:


> One more green SLG to share for green theme.  Atout GM is Vert Vertigo with Vert Cypress inside. This pouch is so handy and versatile! I use it for travel to hold my passport and Calvis and bills. Combined with my Game silver chain necklace, it becomes an evening clutch! Plus a lot less expensive than buying another bag.
> 
> View attachment 4679130
> 
> 
> View attachment 4679129


A lovely shade of green too!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Yippee… I just got word that one of my Hermès scarves sold! So that's an "out" for the beginning of March!


Yay!


----------



## momasaurus

essiedub said:


> Bag for this past werk..Lindy 25 Verso (thanks *Morebags* for reminding me of the name!)
> This is gold with the red interior with the GHW. I discovered this while at the 2018 H national meeting In Las Vegas  with *Lanit* & company at Crystals.  Had to have it! I am a total sucker for contrast interiors. I really really like the end pockets..2 on inside and 2 outside
> View attachment 4678942
> 
> 
> Here is the bag spill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4678941
> 
> It took remarkable determination and stamina to get this Venice pochette, which has the cobalt interior that matches the tab and the water!  I changed out my wallet as part of my weekly SLG commitment. This is a YSL from the Tom Ford (I think this is this right)  And the rest of my usual stuff.
> 
> Here she is, all loaded up..see the pockets? I liked using her so much that I may not switch for this coming week.
> View attachment 4678943


fabulous bag!!! I love it.


----------



## momasaurus

lynne_ross said:


> I posted pics in last year’s thread. I had a pic I posted on tpf of my new kelly bag used by an instagramer last year. It put a bad taste in my month and I don’t love that I can’t delete pics later from tpf. Long way of saying I rarely post pics on tpf now.


I totally understand. Very icky feeling.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Rhl2987 said:


> Really amazing shapes/pieces you have here!!


Thank-you! They feel like a green journey through the decades to me. There were a few more which now live at my friend´s house in England. She adores green bags.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

lynne_ross said:


> Where do you store all those prams?? I had 5 strollers at one point - and they took up WAY too much room in my garage.



We live in an old train station building with a huge yard and adjoining buildings. The prams live in a former grain storage building. This sounds grand, but isn´t at all. All the buildings are in dire need of a lot of work. We live in a very makeshift way, but with a lot of room at hand. 
Some prams are in the house, too, mainly in my room where they double as "cupboards". 

I don´tknow whether it is allowed to put the link in here. No handbags involved. I have a website for my absolutely uncommercial collection (no pram that comesto me will ever be sold. They are at home, now!): https://prachtstueckwerk.weebly.com/


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> That would annoy me too.


Unfortunately it happens all the time, not only here, but in every not strictly private online place you post photos that are not watermarked. I once spotted a photo book on vintage prams for sale on our ebay which had lots and lots of my  photos from my website in it. Cheeky!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> That's a hysterical story about your Mom shocking your daughter! Thinking of Filene's Basement in Boston reminded me of a store in NYC called Loehmann's. Originally it was just one store, in Brooklyn; eventually there were a number of them. At least Loehmann's had dressing rooms (sort of). One giant dressing room, with full-length mirrors placed around the edges of the wall, and a hook beside each mirror. No dividers, no curtains. Just a mirror and a hook. The hook was VERY IMPORTANT. You would put your "finds" on the hook, and that was how you staked out your space. Then you would strip down to as little or as much as made you nervous (you would have taken off your coat; your Mom wouldn't have had ANY trouble!) and tried on clothes. Often, the other ladies around you would chime in with their opinions. And, gosh, they could be RUDE!!!
> 
> Am I the only transpalnted New Yorker here who remembers Loehman's?



I love the stories about these fabulous old shops you are sharing! Now to travel back in time and go shopping there! I´m usually very insecure about my body, but when it comes to trying something on I really want there´s no holding back. My daughter hates it when I do this and is even more embarrassed when I ask people around me - who most definetely have been watching the show- for their opinion on the fit of the garment.


----------



## momasaurus

whateve said:


> My greens. Some are turquoise so I include them in greens and blues.
> 1. Coach Legacy duffle in emerald
> 2. Michael Kors suede uptown Astor
> 3. vintage bag marked Filene's Basement
> 4. Coach vintage Sonoma small flap in aqua
> 5. Balenciaga aquamarine Day (new to me this year), Bottega Veneta vintage shoulder bag, Coach Chelsea crossbody
> 6. Coach Kaffe Fassett Marleigh (new this year) this is mostly black but Coach calls in green
> 7. Coach vintage coin purse


These are beautiful. Wonderful variety!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> That's a hysterical story about your Mom shocking your daughter! Thinking of Filene's Basement in Boston reminded me of a store in NYC called Loehmann's. Originally it was just one store, in Brooklyn; eventually there were a number of them. At least Loehmann's had dressing rooms (sort of). One giant dressing room, with full-length mirrors placed around the edges of the wall, and a hook beside each mirror. No dividers, no curtains. Just a mirror and a hook. The hook was VERY IMPORTANT. You would put your "finds" on the hook, and that was how you staked out your space. Then you would strip down to as little or as much as made you nervous (you would have taken off your coat; your Mom wouldn't have had ANY trouble!) and tried on clothes. Often, the other ladies around you would chime in with their opinions. And, gosh, they could be RUDE!!!
> 
> Am I the only transpalnted New Yorker here who remembers Loehman's?


I totally remember Loehmanns. THE BACK ROOM!!! There was one near me here in CT until about 5 years ago when they all closed. Like many New Englanders who give directions using phantom landmarks, people still refer to the area as Loehmanns Plaza, LOL.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> I totally remember Loehmanns. THE BACK ROOM!!! There was one near me here in CT until about 5 years ago when they all closed. Like many New Englanders who give directions using phantom landmarks, people still refer to the area as Loehmanns Plaza, LOL.


The back room was where it was possible to buy "seconds" of designer clothes, isn't that right? There was a Loehmann's someplace in Westchester County, near my parents, and when I was in grad school (and perpetually broke) my Mom would take me to the Loehmann's back room to find me something decent to wear.


----------



## momasaurus

@ElainePG Right. And you had to strip in front of everyone. I find most people are too self-absorbed to bother about others except to think "oh she's fatter than me" or "what saggy boobs!" So what?!?!?!


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> Bag for this past werk..Lindy 25 Verso (thanks *Morebags* for reminding me of the name!)
> This is gold with the red interior with the GHW. I discovered this while at the 2018 H national meeting In Las Vegas  with *Lanit* & company at Crystals.  Had to have it! I am a total sucker for contrast interiors. I really really like the end pockets..2 on inside and 2 outside
> View attachment 4678942
> 
> 
> Here is the bag spill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4678941
> 
> It took remarkable determination and stamina to get this Venice pochette, which has the cobalt interior that matches the tab and the water!  I changed out my wallet as part of my weekly SLG commitment. This is a YSL from the Tom Ford (I think this is this right)  And the rest of my usual stuff.
> 
> Here she is, all loaded up..see the pockets? I liked using her so much that I may not switch for this coming week.
> View attachment 4678943


Beautiful bag and great spill pics!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> The hair is gone. A tooth brush did do a good job- being used to cheap vintage clothes means I am not too touchy when it comes to actually removing yucky stuff. It still bothers me at first, though.


Great thinking with the toothbrush!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Green bag week- let´s play!
> 
> Roberta di Camerino tote from the late 60ies/ 70ies and green 60ies Goldpfeil handbag
> View attachment 4679041
> 
> 
> 60ies patent handbag
> View attachment 4679040
> 
> 
> 50ies handbag and 60ies pvc clutch
> 
> View attachment 4679046
> 
> 
> 50ies Goldpfeil handbag (it came with the tiny green leather bound agenda from 1955) and clutch
> 
> View attachment 4679043


Great range of green beauties @cowgirlsboots!



Rhl2987 said:


> BOTD today. I only went out to pick up a blazer from my new favorite ethical and sustainable store, but I switched out my bag for it!


Pretty bag and versatile colour!


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> My greens. Some are turquoise so I include them in greens and blues.
> 1. Coach Legacy duffle in emerald
> 2. Michael Kors suede uptown Astor
> 3. vintage bag marked Filene's Basement
> 4. Coach vintage Sonoma small flap in aqua
> 5. Balenciaga aquamarine Day (new to me this year), Bottega Veneta vintage shoulder bag, Coach Chelsea crossbody
> 6. Coach Kaffe Fassett Marleigh (new this year) this is mostly black but Coach calls in green
> 7. Coach vintage coin purse


Beautiful green bags - I love your emerald Legacy Duffle and your Aquamarine Day!


----------



## More bags

lanit said:


> One more green SLG to share for green theme.  Atout GM is Vert Vertigo with Vert Cypress inside. This pouch is so handy and versatile! I use it for travel to hold my passport and Calvis and bills. Combined with my Game silver chain necklace, it becomes an evening clutch! Plus a lot less expensive than buying another bag.
> 
> View attachment 4679130
> 
> 
> View attachment 4679129


Great colour pouch and wonderful match with your scarf! Welcome to the thread Lanit!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> @ElainePG Right. And you had to strip in front of everyone. I find most people are too self-absorbed to bother about others except to think "oh she's fatter than me" or "what saggy boobs!" So what?!?!?!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Miss Allie - my one green bag. 


I rarely carry her, she feels very lady-like and formal. I haven’t figured out how to carry her more casually - I’ve tried with jeans and it just feels wrong. 
I do love this bag though, so she’s not going anywhere. 
My goal for March is to carry her a few times. 
Do we have any goals yet for March?


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> Well done. EXITED 52 ITEMS!!!! Take a bow.


Thank you dear @momasaurus! 



dcooney4 said:


> Feb Stats
> 2 Bags in
> 5 Bags out
> 0 Slgs in
> 2 Slgs out
> Sentimental challenge not great . I wore the speedy easily twice, but the pap30 only once.
> Books read only 1 3/4 books since January . I just couldn't get into reading the first book and refused to put it down till it was done.


Wonderful job on your outs - congratulations!


----------



## More bags

keodi said:


> just beautiful! I love Dalvys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> February stats
> I  did well this month. I was tempted by a black Balenciaga city from a re-sale site, really great price! but I didn’t pull the trigger. I was shocked at the prices! Back in my days of buying Balenciaga bags the prices on the re-sale market was astronomical!
> 
> I used 5 out of 7 bags this month ( a lot for me!) this thread really inspired to rotate and use my bags, including my red trim for February red/pink challenge
> 0 bags in – 0 bags out.
> 1 Hermes red  bag charm (tutti fruit pomme )
> 
> I will have one bag purchase from H in the coming months, ( an Evelyne) I’m just not sure what colour to buy, I’m torn between Noir, Bleu Nuit,  Etoupe or Etain.  2 scarves, 1 from spring summer 2020, and a past season shawl from the 2020 Paris summer sale.  2 cashmere cardigans  and a silk skirt from an ethical sustainable company, a parka for next winter, and a pair of leather  slides for the summer.  After that, I will be on save mode for my Paris trip in 2021 and the opening of the H store in my area, also in 2021.


Congratulations on your bag rotation! I recall you have a tightly curated collection. How exciting to plan for your next bag. I have an Evelyne and it was my most frequently carried bag in 2019. I think you can’t go wrong with any of the colours you mentioned. Mine is PM size in Etoupe and I carry her in all seasons, a wonderful crossbody bag with lots of capacity. I look forward to seeing what colour you choose!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> February Stats:
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 0
> SLGs in: 0
> SLGs out: 0


Solid stats Elaine!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Crazy Day ! Something I had listed for a long time went . So another bag out. Not bad for the first day of March.


Way to go!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Yippee… I just got word that one of my Hermès scarves sold! So that's an "out" for the beginning of March!


That’s awesome!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Miss Allie - my one green bag.
> View attachment 4679630
> 
> I rarely carry her, she feels very lady-like and formal. I haven’t figured out how to carry her more casually - I’ve tried with jeans and it just feels wrong.
> I do love this bag though, so she’s not going anywhere.
> My goal for March is to carry her a few times.
> Do we have any goals yet for March?


Always a beauty!


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Thank you dear @momasaurus!
> 
> 
> Wonderful job on your outs - congratulations!


Thanks!


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Miss Allie - my one green bag.
> View attachment 4679630
> 
> I rarely carry her, she feels very lady-like and formal. I haven’t figured out how to carry her more casually - I’ve tried with jeans and it just feels wrong.
> I do love this bag though, so she’s not going anywhere.
> My goal for March is to carry her a few times.
> Do we have any goals yet for March?


I love this bag so much!!!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Miss Allie - my one green bag.
> View attachment 4679630
> 
> I rarely carry her, she feels very lady-like and formal. I haven’t figured out how to carry her more casually - I’ve tried with jeans and it just feels wrong.
> I do love this bag though, so she’s not going anywhere.
> My goal for March is to carry her a few times.
> Do we have any goals yet for March?


This is such a beautiful shade of green. I can see it with jeans and a crisp white shirt and a pair of booties. Maybe even a piece of malachite jewelry or a scarf with a hint of the green in it.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> This is such a beautiful shade of green. I can see it with jeans and a crisp white shirt and a pair of booties. Maybe even a piece of malachite jewelry or a scarf with a hint of the green in it.


I imagined the outfit to be like this too!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> Always a beauty!


Thank you!
(I worry everyone will get tired of seeing my same old/same old!)


momasaurus said:


> I love this bag so much!!!


Thank you! It is such a pretty bag, beautifully made - I just need to carry it! 


dcooney4 said:


> This is such a beautiful shade of green. I can see it with jeans and a crisp white shirt and a pair of booties. Maybe even a piece of malachite jewelry or a scarf with a hint of the green in it.


Thanks - I will try that. I have a couple jade bracelets that are similar in color, and most definitely have a few scarves that will work... I’ve just got to do it! 


msd_bags said:


> I imagined the outfit to be like this too!!


Great minds think alike! 
I’ll try to give it a whirl this week - my goal is to wear it a few times this month!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Miss Allie - my one green bag.
> View attachment 4679630
> 
> I rarely carry her, she feels very lady-like and formal. I haven’t figured out how to carry her more casually - I’ve tried with jeans and it just feels wrong.
> I do love this bag though, so she’s not going anywhere.
> My goal for March is to carry her a few times.
> Do we have any goals yet for March?


Hello, Miss Allie!


----------



## essiedub

Thanks to everyone for your likes on the Lindy and SLG contents. I’ve really enjoyed carrying her.



ElainePG said:


> The Venice pochette was the first thing that caught my eye! What an amazing little piece. LV does the *BEST* SLGs.


Agree. I’ve done my share of SLG damage there.


cowgirlsboots said:


> aww...the little Venice pouch!


It’s my favorite ..I think it’s the blue.


dcooney4 said:


> Beautiful bag!


Thank you!


Cookiefiend said:


> Wow - that’s really a cutie! I like this size, it seems like just the right amount of room. This though doesn’t have the ‘fortune cookie’ shape? Because it’s smaller? Personally I don’t care much for the fortune cookie shape, I don’t want my things separated to one side or the other.
> Darling SLGs too!


It actually does have the fortune cookie shape but she’s a bit overstuffed. When I lift it, the sides do come together but the contents don’t get separated so much as smushed I really like carrying it..not too big, not too small.



lanit said:


> Omgosh  remember our meetup and how wonderful the verso lindy is being well loved and used! I nearly bought a mini lindy in rouge de couer, but held off knowing I had a red bolide and the chevre mini trim. See? I resisted the temptation, though I know these little lindys are flying out the door. You’re so lucky to have a verso with that pretty pop on the inside *Essie*!


Thanks *Lanit*! That was such a fun meetup. That was the height of the Samourai scarf craze. Thank goodness I got the one I got! oh yes the new mini Lindys...le sigh! Yes good for you on resisting temptation ..but they are so adorable!



momasaurus said:


> fabulous bag!!! I love it.


Thank you!


More bags said:


> Beautiful bag and great spill pics!


Thanks *Morebags*! I’m really happy to get bags and SLGs into rotation.


----------



## essiedub

I am so behind on comments on this thread. Thank you all for your likes on my orange/yellow showcase.



whateve said:


> Lots of gorgeous pieces! I love the look of that backpack.


Thank you! It has patina


Cookiefiend said:


> What fun!
> I love your orange Pico - they are such fun bags and very practical! We forgot our wine bag when we were in FL, so we carried wine in my Pico... I have a cute pic of Mr Cookie carrying it - he’s quite dapper!
> Goodies that delight you have a place in your life, don’t give them up!


Thanks *cookie*! Yes I love the pico..oh of course, it’s a tote after all! Sometimes it’s the little things that make my day. That pop of orange always cheers me up! What color is your pico? Yes yes Please post photo of dapper DH carrying wine in pico!!



dcooney4 said:


> What a fun grouping! I love the backpack. I used to have a bigger version but very similar.


Thanks *dcooney*! 



More bags said:


> Your verso Lindy - delightful interior pop of colour! You have amazing SLGs, those beggars purses are wonderful. You make me laugh, cute doggy hangover pic.


Thanks for the name reminder on the verso! The pop of red really makes me happy! 
Seriously these beggars purses wouldn’t have seen the light of day without this thread. They thank you!



keodi said:


> Beautiful bags and accessories!!!
> ..


Thank you *Keodi*!


----------



## lanit

Nothing beats shopping your bag closet with barenia. It is the one leather I can’t release.in Barenia Fauborg.


----------



## ElainePG

lanit said:


> Nothing beats shopping your bag closet with barenia. It is the one leather I can’t release.in Barenia Fauborg.
> View attachment 4681189
> View attachment 4681190


Plus, your bag matches the strap of your Apple Watch… was that a happy accident, or are you wearing the H strap on your watch?

Also loving your 3 Graces shawl.


----------



## Katinahat

lanit said:


> Nothing beats shopping your bag closet with barenia. It is the one leather I can’t release.in Barenia Fauborg.
> View attachment 4681189
> View attachment 4681190





ElainePG said:


> Plus, your bag matches the strap of your Apple Watch… was that a happy accident, or are you wearing the H strap on your watch?
> 
> Also loving your 3 Graces shawl.



Oh that does look like an H strap! Both bag and strap are really lovely ❤️! 

My watch has a Coach Tearose Strap to which I’m rather attached. Here shown with my tearose dinky. 


Anyone else matching bag with other leather accessories?


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> Oh that does look like an H strap! Both bag and strap are really lovely ❤️!
> 
> My watch has a Coach Tearose Strap to which I’m rather attached. Here shown with my tearose dinky.
> View attachment 4681611
> 
> Anyone else matching bag with other leather accessories?


I love those tea rose straps. I don't have an apple watch and I can't wear the regular watches that have the tea roses as they are too big for my wrist. I wish they would make a smaller tea rose watch or that I could buy a strap that fits my current small watch.


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> I love those tea rose straps. I don't have an apple watch and I can't wear the regular watches that have the tea roses as they are too big for my wrist. I wish they would make a smaller tea rose watch or that I could buy a strap that fits my current small watch.


I understand how you feel! I’m far from tall and small watches do suit me better. The petite tearoses would look beautiful on a delicate strap!


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> Oh that does look like an H strap! Both bag and strap are really lovely ❤️!
> 
> My watch has a Coach Tearose Strap to which I’m rather attached. Here shown with my tearose dinky.
> View attachment 4681611
> 
> Anyone else matching bag with other leather accessories?


I'm in love with that strap!

I don't have an Apple Watch, so no, I don't coordinate my watch band with my outfits. It's a very cute idea! 

I have two watches, an unimportant Bulova and a good Baume & Mercier. Both have metal bands, a combo of YG & WG, so they go with whatever jewelry I'm wearing and the hardware on my handbag. (Though I also don't ever think about coordinating my handbag hardware with my jewelry … does anyone here do this?).


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> I'm in love with that strap!
> 
> I don't have an Apple Watch, so no, I don't coordinate my watch band with my outfits. It's a very cute idea!
> 
> I have two watches, an unimportant Bulova and a good Baume & Mercier. Both have metal bands, a combo of YG & WG, so they go with whatever jewelry I'm wearing and the hardware on my handbag. (Though I also don't ever think about coordinating my handbag hardware with my jewelry … does anyone here do this?).


I do try to match my jewelry to the hardware on my bag, except for my wedding ring which I wear with everything. Unless the hardware is an unusual color like RG or pewter.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> (Though I also don't ever think about coordinating my handbag hardware with my jewelry … does anyone here do this?).



Oops, I do and it drives me crazy. I can´t even explain where this obsession has come from. I wear silver jewellery and this generally means no gold hardware on my handbags- or jackets/coats- at least as soon as what I´m wearing is supposed to be an "outfit". 
Sometimes I catch myself refusing to wear shoes with a tiny golden fastener in combination with a silver hardware bag....  "grandma" rules of fashion?


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Oops, I do and it drives me crazy. I can´t even explain where this obsession has come from. I wear silver jewellery and this generally means no gold hardware on my handbags- or jackets/coats- at least as soon as what I´m wearing is supposed to be an "outfit".
> Sometimes I catch myself refusing to wear shoes with a tiny golden fastener in combination with a silver hardware bag....  "grandma" rules of fashion?


I'm starting to avoid shoes that have metal accents for this reason!


----------



## Katinahat

ElainePG said:


> I'm in love with that strap!
> 
> I don't have an Apple Watch, so no, I don't coordinate my watch band with my outfits. It's a very cute idea!
> 
> I have two watches, an unimportant Bulova and a good Baume & Mercier. Both have metal bands, a combo of YG & WG, so they go with whatever jewelry I'm wearing and the hardware on my handbag. (Though I also don't ever think about coordinating my handbag hardware with my jewelry … does anyone here do this?).





whateve said:


> I do try to match my jewelry to the hardware on my bag, except for my wedding ring which I wear with everything. Unless the hardware is an unusual color like RG or pewter.



Thank you! It is pretty. 

I don’t match bag hardware to jewellery. I used to wear mostly gold - all my rings are gold - but I now wear quite a lot of silver earrings as they are good for metal allergies. I tend to focus more on the overall bag colour/style. I do have several watch straps but the tea rose is the only leather one so it’s on most of the time.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I do try to match my jewelry to the hardware on my bag, except for my wedding ring which I wear with everything. Unless the hardware is an unusual color like RG or pewter.





cowgirlsboots said:


> Oops, I do and it drives me crazy. I can´t even explain where this obsession has come from. I wear silver jewellery and this generally means no gold hardware on my handbags- or jackets/coats- at least as soon as what I´m wearing is supposed to be an "outfit".
> Sometimes I catch myself refusing to wear shoes with a tiny golden fastener in combination with a silver hardware bag....  "grandma" rules of fashion?



For years, I matched my handbag and my shoes. "Grandma" rules of style, for sure!  But now I look at fashion magazines, and Pinterest images, and it looks as though that rule has been completely abandoned. Or, if not completely, then at least there is some wiggle room. Maybe the bag and the shoes don't have to "match," as long as they "go" in some way?


----------



## Katinahat

Clashing metal! Mulberry lily with silver and MK jacket with gold zips. Sorry if its distressing! I didn’t think it would work but I thought it looked fine!


----------



## Katinahat

ElainePG said:


> For years, I matched my handbag and my shoes. "Grandma" rules of style, for sure!  But now I look at fashion magazines, and Pinterest images, and it looks as though that rule has been completely abandoned. Or, if not completely, then at least there is some wiggle room. Maybe the bag and the shoes don't have to "match," as long as they "go" in some way?


I used to feel the same but I’ve managed to get over it. I only used to have gold in everything!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> For years, I matched my handbag and my shoes. "Grandma" rules of style, for sure!  But now I look at fashion magazines, and Pinterest images, and it looks as though that rule has been completely abandoned. Or, if not completely, then at least there is some wiggle room. Maybe the bag and the shoes don't have to "match," as long as they "go" in some way?


I don't match handbag to shoes. I have too many colors of purses and I have no desire to get fuchsia or turquoise shoes! The only caveat is brown. If I'm carrying a brown purse, I try to wear brown shoes. If the bag has brass hardware and the shoes have silver buckles, I hesitate to wear them together.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> For years, I matched my handbag and my shoes. "Grandma" rules of style, for sure!  But now I look at fashion magazines, and Pinterest images, and it looks as though that rule has been completely abandoned. Or, if not completely, then at least there is some wiggle room. Maybe the bag and the shoes don't have to "match," as long as they "go" in some way?



The magazines certainly have ruled out the Grandma rules and it looks good. 
Only I still have to come to terms with it. 
I was amazed when my 22 year old daughter told me she disliked the golden chain strap of her purse as she only wears silver jewellery... and she usually is very fashion orientated. We solved her "problem" with my rather recent Aigner handbag with matte black hardware. Happy girl and I don´t miss the bag at all. 

Dressing vintage which is mostly the case when I ever bother with an "outfit"  still means having to follow the old book: shoes, bag, gloves, hat....


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> I'm in love with that strap!
> 
> I don't have an Apple Watch, so no, I don't coordinate my watch band with my outfits. It's a very cute idea!
> 
> I have two watches, an unimportant Bulova and a good Baume & Mercier. Both have metal bands, a combo of YG & WG, so they go with whatever jewelry I'm wearing and the hardware on my handbag. (Though I also don't ever think about coordinating my handbag hardware with my jewelry … does anyone here do this?).


Lawsy - no! Not only no, but hellz no! 
My wedding band (the one that I suppose declares to the world at large that I’m married - like I wouldn’t say so myself if asked) is gold. My ‘Eternity’ ring is white gold. I wear them together - when I wear them - without regard to the different color metals. I never think of that. I *do* wear earrings and bracelets (though i have several bracelets that are both silver and gold) that go with or coordinate with my outfit, same with purses and shoes. 
<running off for a min to check my Stylebook app to see if I match shoes to purses>
<okay - hilarious results - but anyway> 
Answer - much of the time. But that’s more of an ‘outfit’ connection than a rule. If my pants are blue, I might wear the navy booties, or black. Depending on the need/situation I might carry a navy purse or a black one.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> Clashing metal! Mulberry lily with silver and MK jacket with gold zips. Sorry if its distressing! I didn’t think it would work but I thought it looked fine!
> View attachment 4681692


The Mulberry bag looks lovely- and the hardware is silver! The combination seems to work just fine. Time to make a mental note! I was drooling over some very nice Aigner bags on sale recently and very frustrated as they only come with GHW.


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> The Mulberry bag looks lovely- and the hardware is silver! The combination seems to work just fine. Time to make a mental note! I was drooling over some very nice Aigner bags on sale recently and very frustrated as they only come with GHW.


I can see how restrictive that must be, although it might prevent acquiring at such a fast rate! That might be a bonus considering the topic of this thread. ☺️

The black lily comes with silver or gold. I went for silver as gold doesn’t always look good with some clothes so I find it’s better to have variety.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> I can see how restrictive that must be, although it might prevent acquiring at such a fast rate! That might be a bonus considering the topic of this thread. ☺️
> 
> The black lily comes with silver or gold. I went for silver as gold doesn’t always look good with some clothes so I find it’s good to have variety.



Haha, yes it´s restrictive for me and has saved me from ordering a black crossbody with gold chain strap so far. ( And from some very irresponsible Dior Saddle Bag options, too, which is very good.) 
I know it wouldn´t be a faux-pas to wear it with my silver jewellery and silver zips on my leather jackets, but knowing myself it would still make me uneasy, especially as the Aigner GHW tends to be very shiny. So no new bag until they bring back SHW...  I´d have opted for the silver for your lily, too. Good night!


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> I don't match handbag to shoes. I have too many colors of purses and I have no desire to get fuchsia or turquoise shoes! The only caveat is brown. If I'm carrying a brown purse, I try to wear brown shoes. If the bag has brass hardware and the shoes have silver buckles, I hesitate to wear them together.


Now I really do love pink so certainly  have fuchsia shoes (Russell and Bromley flats and heels plus sandals and trainers) along with other accessories and clothing items. However, too much and I’d end up looking like Miss Piggy so I have to be careful! 

So if it’s a pink dress it’s not pink shoes or bag, those are better worn with navy, black or grey. Bags and shoes can match but mostly they don’t, perhaps more if it’s black. 

We are clearly all very different in our own chosen styles but the thing in common is how much we think about the bag choices, both buying and carrying!


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> Haha, yes it´s restrictive for me and has saved me from ordering a black crossbody with gold chain strap so far. ( And from some very irresponsible Dior Saddle Bag options, too, which is very good.)
> I know it wouldn´t be a faux-pas to wear it with my silver jewellery and silver zips on my leather jackets, but knowing myself it would still make me uneasy, especially as the Aigner GHW tends to be very shiny. So no new bag until they bring back SHW...  I´d have opted for the silver for your lily, too. Good night!


----------



## Cookiefiend

essiedub said:


> I am so behind on comments on this thread. Thank you all for your likes on my orange/yellow showcase.
> 
> 
> Thank you! It has patina
> 
> Thanks *cookie*! Yes I love the pico..oh of course, it’s a tote after all! Sometimes it’s the little things that make my day. That pop of orange always cheers me up! What color is your pico? Yes yes Please post photo of dapper DH carrying wine in pico!!
> 
> 
> Thanks *dcooney*!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the name reminder on the verso! The pop of red really makes me happy!
> Seriously these beggars purses wouldn’t have seen the light of day without this thread. They thank you!
> 
> 
> Thank you *Keodi*!


 My Pico is an 18 Vibrato with Thalassa blue handles. So cute!
Here’s that picture - it’s not a great picture, but you get the idea! (And that’s a Champagne bottle - cheers!)


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> Clashing metal! Mulberry lily with silver and MK jacket with gold zips. Sorry if its distressing! I didn’t think it would work but I thought it looked fine!
> View attachment 4681692


Fantastic Lily and leather jacket combo! The leather on both pieces looks amazing!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> My Pico is an 18 Vibrato with Thalassa blue handles. So cute!
> Here’s that picture - it’s not a great picture, but you get the idea! (And that’s a Champagne bottle - cheers!)
> View attachment 4681732
> 
> View attachment 4681733


Great pics - I love how you roll!


----------



## essiedub

Cookiefiend said:


> My Pico is an 18 Vibrato with Thalassa blue handles. So cute!
> Here’s that picture - it’s not a great picture, but you get the idea! (And that’s a Champagne bottle - cheers!)
> View attachment 4681732
> 
> View attachment 4681733


Wasn’t the origin of  the pico, a horse feeder?  Your vibrato is so cool!


The champagne bottle looks like it’s wearing a spa robe Are  those Gucci loafers on dapper DH? That’s  some carpet


----------



## Cookiefiend

essiedub said:


> Wasn’t the origin of  the pico, a horse feeder?  Your vibrato is so cool!
> View attachment 4681854
> 
> The champagne bottle looks like it’s wearing a spa robe Are  those Gucci loafers on dapper DH? That’s  some carpet


Yep - a horse feed bag is the inspiration! 
I had a towel on the bottle at first, then DH said that the hotel might give us the side eye as we left, so I took it off. We were in FL, the colors were very interesting... our room was lavender, turquoise and green! 
(His shoes are Ferragamo )


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> Clashing metal! Mulberry lily with silver and MK jacket with gold zips. Sorry if its distressing! I didn’t think it would work but I thought it looked fine!
> View attachment 4681692


I think it looks terrific! Maybe it works because none of the metal is super-shiny? (That's a great jacket, btw. Drooling.)


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> My Pico is an 18 Vibrato with Thalassa blue handles. So cute!
> Here’s that picture - it’s not a great picture, but you get the idea! (And that’s a Champagne bottle - cheers!)
> View attachment 4681732
> 
> View attachment 4681733


I love this! H should use it in one of their ads. Much more realistic than those recent scarf photos of half-nekkid women with a $$$ scarf wrapped around their heads!


----------



## Vintage Leather

I am usually super obsessed about matching colors of metals. I forced myself to get over it because I found a pair of earring jackets with a halo of bezel set diamonds - in yellow gold.  My favorite pair of studs are platinum. 

However, when I put them together, they looked like little flowers. 



Cookiefiend said:


> My Pico is an 18 Vibrato with Thalassa blue handles. So cute!
> Here’s that picture - it’s not a great picture, but you get the idea! (And that’s a Champagne bottle - cheers!)
> View attachment 4681732
> 
> View attachment 4681733


That is the cutest champagne bucket in the history of champagne.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Clashing metal! Mulberry lily with silver and MK jacket with gold zips. Sorry if its distressing! I didn’t think it would work but I thought it looked fine!
> View attachment 4681692


This is so much prettier on a real computer than on my tiny phone. I used to never mix metals but wore gold and silver just separately . Now it the style works I don't stress as much as I used to. There are some things I still won't mix that only because there is to much hardware to begin with .


----------



## dcooney4

Is anyone else using edge and having trouble with posting?


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> I love this! H should use it in one of their ads. Much more realistic than those recent scarf photos of half-nekkid women with a $$$ scarf wrapped around their heads!


Thank you - and I agree! I’m sure marketing has assured H that the half-nekkid women in pirate scarves will appeal to a younger demographic... but you know what? A Pico with Champagne would definitely appeal to the more mature demographic! 
At least it would to me! 


Vintage Leather said:


> I am usually super obsessed about matching colors of metals. I forced myself to get over it because I found a pair of earring jackets with a halo of bezel set diamonds - in yellow gold.  My favorite pair of studs are platinum.
> 
> However, when I put them together, they looked like little flowers.
> 
> 
> That is the cutest champagne bucket in the history of champagne.


Ha - thank you!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> We are clearly all very different in our own chosen styles but the thing in common is how much we think about the bag choices, both buying and carrying!


Very well said! Thank-you!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

essiedub said:


> Wasn’t the origin of the pico, a horse feeder? Your vibrato is so cool!


love it!


----------



## Katinahat

Cookiefiend said:


> My Pico is an 18 Vibrato with Thalassa blue handles. So cute!
> Here’s that picture - it’s not a great picture, but you get the idea! (And that’s a Champagne bottle - cheers!)
> View attachment 4681732
> 
> View attachment 4681733


What a totally fabulous use of a bag! Champagne and handbags, what’s not to like!


----------



## Katinahat

More bags said:


> Fantastic Lily and leather jacket combo! The leather on both pieces looks amazing!





ElainePG said:


> I think it looks terrific! Maybe it works because none of the metal is super-shiny? (That's a great jacket, btw. Drooling.)





dcooney4 said:


> This is so much prettier on a real computer than on my tiny phone. I used to never mix metals but wore gold and silver just separately . Now it the style works I don't stress as much as I used to. There are some things I still won't mix that only because there is to much hardware to begin with .



Thanks for all your kind comments. I totally love that leather jacket. Lucked out when I found it a half price in an MK sale a few years ago. It’s got such incredibly soft leather which is so easy to wear. The style and cut with the gold zips works better for me than a traditional biker jacket. I’m happy with the hardware clash but I also like to go all gold with jewellery and bags. Here with Mini Amberley. Looks less gold in that light for some reason.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Katinahat said:


> What a totally fabulous use of a bag! Champagne and handbags, what’s not to like!


It’s a match made in heaven - just sayin’ 


Katinahat said:


> Thanks for all your kind comments. I totally love that leather jacket. Lucked out when I found it a half price in an MK sale a few years ago. It’s got such incredibly soft leather which is so easy to wear. The style and cut with the gold zips works better for me than a traditional biker jacket. I’m happy with the hardware clash but I also like to go all gold with jewellery and bags. Here with Mini Amberley. Looks less gold in that light for some reason.
> View attachment 4682761


Looking away, looking away, nothing to see here, nope, nope, nope. 
(The Mulberry Amberley is on several of my watch lists - it’s beautiful. That clasp! )


----------



## Katinahat

Really difficult day at work, now browsing the internet for relaxation, feeling very tempted. Keep thinking a belt bag would be good for travelling but never completely sure. 

This is in the sales so it says “buy me” on it just like Alice in Wonderland’s “Eat Me”. We all know how that worked out for her. Must switch off phone instead of chasing rabbits (or bags in this case!) .


----------



## Katinahat

Cookiefiend said:


> It’s a match made in heaven - just sayin’
> 
> Looking away, looking away, nothing to see here, nope, nope, nope.
> (The Mulberry Amberley is on several of my watch lists - it’s beautiful. That clasp! )


Oh thanks Cookiefiend, sorry to post temptation! Love the lock too. That’s a mini. Small is probably a better size really - not to enable. 

I need to focus on the Amberley I do own, and not the little belt bag I don’t, to stay on track!


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Really difficult day at work, now browsing the internet for relaxation, feeling very tempted. Keep thinking a belt bag would be good for travelling but never completely sure.
> 
> This is in the sales so it says “buy me” on it just like Alice in Wonderland’s “Eat Me”. We all know how that worked out for her. Must switch off phone instead of chasing rabbits (or bags in this case!) .
> View attachment 4682772


Step away from the shopping site. Find a good book and curl up to read it.


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> Step away from the shopping site. Find a good book and curl up to read it.


Very good advice! Thank you!

I put down my phone and went to sleep. Need to plan some events instead so I can carry some of the lovely bags I already own!


----------



## keodi

ElainePG said:


> That's a hysterical story about your Mom shocking your daughter! Thinking of Filene's Basement in Boston reminded me of a store in NYC called Loehmann's. Originally it was just one store, in Brooklyn; eventually there were a number of them. At least Loehmann's had dressing rooms (sort of). One giant dressing room, with full-length mirrors placed around the edges of the wall, and a hook beside each mirror. No dividers, no curtains. Just a mirror and a hook. The hook was VERY IMPORTANT. You would put your "finds" on the hook, and that was how you staked out your space. Then you would strip down to as little or as much as made you nervous (you would have taken off your coat; your Mom wouldn't have had ANY trouble!) and tried on clothes. Often, the other ladies around you would chime in with their opinions. And, gosh, they could be RUDE!!!
> 
> Am I the only transpalnted New Yorker here who remembers Loehman's?


Nope, another transplanted New Yorker here who remembers Loehman's, i miss it!



ElainePG said:


> Yippee… I just got word that one of my Hermès scarves sold! So that's an "out" for the beginning of March!


Yay!!! congratulations on your sale!


lanit said:


> Nothing beats shopping your bag closet with barenia. It is the one leather I can’t release.in Barenia Fauborg.
> View attachment 4681189
> View attachment 4681190


I love your bag! and your scarf too!


ElainePG said:


> Plus, your bag matches the strap of your Apple Watch… was that a happy accident, or are you wearing the H strap on your watch?
> 
> *Also loving your 3 Graces shawl.*


same!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> Thanks for all your kind comments. I totally love that leather jacket. Lucked out when I found it a half price in an MK sale a few years ago. It’s got such incredibly soft leather which is so easy to wear. The style and cut with the gold zips works better for me than a traditional biker jacket. I’m happy with the hardware clash but I also like to go all gold with jewellery and bags. Here with Mini Amberley. Looks less gold in that light for some reason.
> View attachment 4682761


A good quality leather jacket in a cut that goes really well with one´s body, style, personality is a great asset! Lucky you finding yours in a sale! 
I stick to vintage purchases as they are the only way to satisfy my need for quality within my budget. I might have found a perfect piece for myself recently. It´s being fumigated with ozone at the moment- something I always do with vintage pieces coming in- and needs a little altering. I´ll show it once this is done.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Has anybody replaced missing Swarowski elements on bag hardware yet? The dice on my Gambler have lost some gems and I wonder whether I can simply glue in (but using which glue?) replacements? Any input would be highly appreciated.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Has anybody replaced missing Swarowski elements on bag hardware yet? The dice on my Gambler have lost some gems and I wonder whether I can simply glue in (but using which glue?) replacements? Any input would be highly appreciated.


I've replaced them in keychains (purse charms.) I bought the crystals on ebay from this seller: https://www.ebay.com/usr/iheartcrystals2?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
but you might be able to find a seller nearer to you.
Don't use super glue as it clouds the crystals. I used E6000 glue.


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> A good quality leather jacket in a cut that goes really well with one´s body, style, personality is a great asset! Lucky you finding yours in a sale!
> I stick to vintage purchases as they are the only way to satisfy my need for quality within my budget. I might have found a perfect piece for myself recently. It´s being fumigated with ozone at the moment- something I always do with vintage pieces coming in- and needs a little altering. I´ll show it once this is done.


Thanks. You are so clever being able to do all those alterations. I wouldn’t have the skills or patience! I’m sure it’s a great way to get what you really want and something that suits you. I’ll have to stick to the sales!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Popping in to show my last in for 2019 - the Massaccesi Juliet Midi in medium gray Flor goat leather with matching Nappa calf, lavender (❤️) lining. I added a slip pocket to the back. 






I have a ton of room in there still, I even switched to my full sized Silk’in! It’s so light weight too!


----------



## ElainePG

keodi said:


> Nope, another transplanted New Yorker here who remembers Loehman's, i miss it!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Popping in to show my last in for 2019 - the Massaccesi Juliet Midi in medium gray Flor goat leather with matching Nappa calf, lavender (❤️) lining. I added a slip pocket to the back.
> View attachment 4683523
> 
> View attachment 4683522
> 
> View attachment 4683524
> 
> I have a ton of room in there still, I even switched to my full sized Silk’in! It’s so light weight too!


How pretty! Lavender lining inside that grey is a brilliant idea. Yum.

I was tempted by the Flor leather, but ultimately passed on it. I wish I could have seen it in person. Does it have a texture? Is the Flor design stamped on it?


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Popping in to show my last in for 2019 - the Massaccesi Juliet Midi in medium gray Flor goat leather with matching Nappa calf, lavender (❤️) lining. I added a slip pocket to the back.
> View attachment 4683523
> 
> View attachment 4683522
> 
> View attachment 4683524
> 
> I have a ton of room in there still, I even switched to my full sized Silk’in! It’s so light weight too!


It’s beautiful, congratulations. I like the contrast lining and back slip pocket, so thoughtful. Is that a pineapple pouch -  so cute!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> How pretty! Lavender lining inside that grey is a brilliant idea. Yum.
> 
> I was tempted by the Flor leather, but ultimately passed on it. I wish I could have seen it in person. Does it have a texture? Is the Flor design stamped on it?


Thank you! 
It does have a texture, like tiny beads. The silver seems flatter, while the black feels like beading. The gray is like a very fine suede. 




I have been interested in a Plume, but didn’t want to get one and then find it doesn’t work for me. This is close in shape; I’ll see how I like it and - well - if I do, I might get another in a different type of leather. 


More bags said:


> It’s beautiful, congratulations. I like the contrast lining and back slip pocket, so thoughtful. Is that a pineapple pouch -  so cute!


Thank you! The back slip pocket is perfect for my phone - I hate searching for it and I rarely use the pockets inside a purse. The pineapple pouch is new - I found it on Maui. It’s made by Aloha Collection, and is 100% coated Tyvek. I felt like I needed a slightly bigger pouch with a little bit of flex to it.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you!
> It does have a texture, like tiny beads. The silver seems flatter, while the black feels like beading. The gray is like a very fine suede.
> View attachment 4683578
> 
> View attachment 4683579
> 
> I have been interested in a Plume, but didn’t want to get one and then find it doesn’t work for me. This is close in shape; I’ll see how I like it and - well - if I do, I might get another in a different type of leather.
> 
> Thank you! The back slip pocket is perfect for my phone - I hate searching for it and I rarely use the pockets inside a purse. The pineapple pouch is new - I found it on Maui. It’s made by Aloha Collection, and is 100% coated Tyvek. I felt like I needed a slightly bigger pouch with a little bit of flex to it.


Yes! Your reveal pics made me think of Plume, too. The leather looks so interesting.


----------



## keodi

Cookiefiend said:


> Popping in to show my last in for 2019 - the Massaccesi Juliet Midi in medium gray Flor goat leather with matching Nappa calf, lavender (❤️) lining. I added a slip pocket to the back.
> View attachment 4683523
> 
> View attachment 4683522
> 
> View attachment 4683524
> 
> I have a ton of room in there still, I even switched to my full sized Silk’in! It’s so light weight too!


very nice! I love the colour and pattern!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I've replaced them in keychains (purse charms.) I bought the crystals on ebay from this seller: https://www.ebay.com/usr/iheartcrystals2?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> but you might be able to find a seller nearer to you.
> Don't use super glue as it clouds the crystals. I used E6000 glue.


Thank-you! I´ll try to find the glue and track down some gemstones here in Germany. I think i saw a listing, only have to exactly measure the stones to get the right size.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> Thanks. You are so clever being able to do all those alterations. I wouldn’t have the skills or patience! I’m sure it’s a great way to get what you really want and something that suits you. I’ll have to stick to the sales!


Thank-you! I fear my skills aren´t the best all the time...there´s a lot of makeshift going on plus as  already my Mum used to make my clothes and later told me to make my own if I wanted something expensive I have developped a kind of lack of appreciation for things homemade. For me something shop bought will always have that special air of glamour, though the items I can afford are usually not the quality I want making me return to preloved and altered...  I´m not an elfin and proper fit is always a bit tricky, too.


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you! I fear my skills aren´t the best all the time...there´s a lot of makeshift going on plus as  already my Mum used to make my clothes and later told me to make my own if I wanted something expensive I have developped a kind of lack of appreciation for things homemade. For me something shop bought will always have that special air of glamour, though the items I can afford are usually not the quality I want making me return to preloved and altered...  I´m not an elfin and proper fit is always a bit tricky, too.


I’m sure what you do is amazing with preloved and altered.  
I’m not elfin either - a total  pear in fact! The good thing about bags is that they don’t need to be adjusted to suit changing size. They don’t judge, care or make comment!


----------



## Rhl2987

Cookiefiend said:


> Miss Allie - my one green bag.
> View attachment 4679630
> 
> I rarely carry her, she feels very lady-like and formal. I haven’t figured out how to carry her more casually - I’ve tried with jeans and it just feels wrong.
> I do love this bag though, so she’s not going anywhere.
> My goal for March is to carry her a few times.
> Do we have any goals yet for March?


That green is just stunning!!


----------



## Rhl2987

lanit said:


> Nothing beats shopping your bag closet with barenia. It is the one leather I can’t release.in Barenia Fauborg.
> View attachment 4681189
> View attachment 4681190


Absolutely stunning dear! Barenia is the greatest thing.


Katinahat said:


> Oh that does look like an H strap! Both bag and strap are really lovely ❤️!
> 
> My watch has a Coach Tearose Strap to which I’m rather attached. Here shown with my tearose dinky.
> View attachment 4681611
> 
> Anyone else matching bag with other leather accessories?


I try but do not do as well as this! How cute!


Katinahat said:


> Clashing metal! Mulberry lily with silver and MK jacket with gold zips. Sorry if its distressing! I didn’t think it would work but I thought it looked fine!
> View attachment 4681692


This is so chic!! I didn't even notice the metals.


Cookiefiend said:


> My Pico is an 18 Vibrato with Thalassa blue handles. So cute!
> Here’s that picture - it’s not a great picture, but you get the idea! (And that’s a Champagne bottle - cheers!)
> View attachment 4681732
> 
> View attachment 4681733


Love seeing your little Pico!


essiedub said:


> Wasn’t the origin of  the pico, a horse feeder?  Your vibrato is so cool!
> View attachment 4681854
> 
> The champagne bottle looks like it’s wearing a spa robe Are  those Gucci loafers on dapper DH? That’s  some carpet


So cool to see this  


Vintage Leather said:


> I am usually super obsessed about matching colors of metals. I forced myself to get over it because I found a pair of earring jackets with a halo of bezel set diamonds - in yellow gold.  My favorite pair of studs are platinum.
> 
> However, when I put them together, they looked like little flowers.
> 
> 
> That is the cutest champagne bucket in the history of champagne.


I'd love to see the earrings!


Katinahat said:


> Thanks for all your kind comments. I totally love that leather jacket. Lucked out when I found it a half price in an MK sale a few years ago. It’s got such incredibly soft leather which is so easy to wear. The style and cut with the gold zips works better for me than a traditional biker jacket. I’m happy with the hardware clash but I also like to go all gold with jewellery and bags. Here with Mini Amberley. Looks less gold in that light for some reason.
> View attachment 4682761


This bag is awesome as well!


Katinahat said:


> Really difficult day at work, now browsing the internet for relaxation, feeling very tempted. Keep thinking a belt bag would be good for travelling but never completely sure.
> 
> This is in the sales so it says “buy me” on it just like Alice in Wonderland’s “Eat Me”. We all know how that worked out for her. Must switch off phone instead of chasing rabbits (or bags in this case!) .
> View attachment 4682772


Good for you if you were able to resist!


Cookiefiend said:


> Popping in to show my last in for 2019 - the Massaccesi Juliet Midi in medium gray Flor goat leather with matching Nappa calf, lavender (❤️) lining. I added a slip pocket to the back.
> View attachment 4683523
> 
> View attachment 4683522
> 
> View attachment 4683524
> 
> I have a ton of room in there still, I even switched to my full sized Silk’in! It’s so light weight too!


Love this unique bag!


----------



## Rhl2987

I've been sick (again) this entire week. My daughter had croup, I think I gave her my cough from last week that got considerably worse this week. I got sick kid sitters (that is a thing that I never knew about!) for W-F this week, after my husband and I juggled Tuesday with work, and it made it so much easier that she was entertained and I could work and rest without having to stress about worrying about her too. It makes the end of the week so much sweeter that we are both feeling better, and that I completed my first full (20 hour) week of work!

Also to make this Friday sweeter, I was sent a completely surprise package from Hermes. I bought my third mini Roulis on Monday and asked to pick it up in store next week. I got a package in the mail today and was surprised they would send the bag since I asked them to have it sent to the store. I opened it up and it had an orange H bag with a white folder and 2 packages inside. The folder contained two letters about the new lipstick collection and they sent me a sampling of 8 lipsticks from the new line, including the balm, 3 limited edition shades, and the orange poppy lip shine!! I was in shock. It was incredibly sweet of my store, who won't be getting the line until summer. There are a few shades in there that I likely won't use and will gift to my sister, Mom, and a friend, but it's all so beautiful. I'll still pick up a few of the more nude/neutral colors, but that truly ended the week on an amazing note! 

I didn't use any bags this week except my Chanel 19 because I was mostly home sick. But I will post a picture of my new B this weekend!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you!
> It does have a texture, like tiny beads. The silver seems flatter, while the black feels like beading. The gray is like a very fine suede.
> View attachment 4683578
> 
> View attachment 4683579
> 
> I have been interested in a Plume, but didn’t want to get one and then find it doesn’t work for me. This is close in shape; I’ll see how I like it and - well - if I do, I might get another in a different type of leather.
> 
> Thank you! The back slip pocket is perfect for my phone - I hate searching for it and I rarely use the pockets inside a purse. The pineapple pouch is new - I found it on Maui. It’s made by Aloha Collection, and is 100% coated Tyvek. I felt like I needed a slightly bigger pouch with a little bit of flex to it.


Thank you for the close-up of the leather. It's fascinating! I wonder if MM will make it available again? 

That slip pocket option is terrific! I love the back slip pocket I had him put on my Luna. I agree with you… so convenient for a phone, and saves frantic digging when a call comes through.


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> I've been sick (again) this entire week. My daughter had croup, I think I gave her my cough from last week that got considerably worse this week. I got sick kid sitters (that is a thing that I never knew about!) for W-F this week, after my husband and I juggled Tuesday with work, and it made it so much easier that she was entertained and I could work and rest without having to stress about worrying about her too. It makes the end of the week so much sweeter that we are both feeling better, and that I completed my first full (20 hour) week of work!
> 
> Also to make this Friday sweeter, I was sent a completely surprise package from Hermes. I bought my third mini Roulis on Monday and asked to pick it up in store next week. I got a package in the mail today and was surprised they would send the bag since I asked them to have it sent to the store. I opened it up and it had an orange H bag with a white folder and 2 packages inside. The folder contained two letters about the new lipstick collection and they sent me a sampling of 8 lipsticks from the new line, including the balm, 3 limited edition shades, and the orange poppy lip shine!! I was in shock. It was incredibly sweet of my store, who won't be getting the line until summer. There are a few shades in there that I likely won't use and will gift to my sister, Mom, and a friend, but it's all so beautiful. I'll still pick up a few of the more nude/neutral colors, but that truly ended the week on an amazing note!
> 
> I didn't use any bags this week except my Chanel 19 because I was mostly home sick. But I will post a picture of my new B this weekend!


Hope everyone is feeling better!


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> I've been sick (again) this entire week. My daughter had croup, I think I gave her my cough from last week that got considerably worse this week. I got sick kid sitters (that is a thing that I never knew about!) for W-F this week, after my husband and I juggled Tuesday with work, and it made it so much easier that she was entertained and I could work and rest without having to stress about worrying about her too. It makes the end of the week so much sweeter that we are both feeling better, and that I completed my first full (20 hour) week of work!
> 
> Also to make this Friday sweeter, I was sent a completely surprise package from Hermes. I bought my third mini Roulis on Monday and asked to pick it up in store next week. I got a package in the mail today and was surprised they would send the bag since I asked them to have it sent to the store. I opened it up and it had an orange H bag with a white folder and 2 packages inside. The folder contained two letters about the new lipstick collection and they sent me a sampling of 8 lipsticks from the new line, including the balm, 3 limited edition shades, and the orange poppy lip shine!! I was in shock. It was incredibly sweet of my store, who won't be getting the line until summer. There are a few shades in there that I likely won't use and will gift to my sister, Mom, and a friend, but it's all so beautiful. I'll still pick up a few of the more nude/neutral colors, but that truly ended the week on an amazing note!
> 
> I didn't use any bags this week except my Chanel 19 because I was mostly home sick. But I will post a picture of my new B this weekend!


Oh, ugh... so sorry you’ve been sick. Between being sick, and working, and taking care of your little daughter with croup, you must be exhausted.

The little H gifts came at exactly the right time. I’ve been reading about their new lipsticks. I need another lipstick like I need an extra eyebrow, but there’s a neutral pinkish one that’s speaking to me. I hope the SF boutique gets them in by the fall!


----------



## Katinahat

Rhl2987 said:


> I try but do not do as well as this! How cute!
> 
> This is so chic!! I didn't even notice the metals.
> 
> This bag is awesome as well!
> 
> Good for you if you were able to resist!



Thanks for all you kind words. I was able to resist - so far!


----------



## Katinahat

Rhl2987 said:


> I've been sick (again) this entire week. My daughter had croup, I think I gave her my cough from last week that got considerably worse this week. I got sick kid sitters (that is a thing that I never knew about!) for W-F this week, after my husband and I juggled Tuesday with work, and it made it so much easier that she was entertained and I could work and rest without having to stress about worrying about her too. It makes the end of the week so much sweeter that we are both feeling better, and that I completed my first full (20 hour) week of work!
> 
> Also to make this Friday sweeter, I was sent a completely surprise package from Hermes. I bought my third mini Roulis on Monday and asked to pick it up in store next week. I got a package in the mail today and was surprised they would send the bag since I asked them to have it sent to the store. I opened it up and it had an orange H bag with a white folder and 2 packages inside. The folder contained two letters about the new lipstick collection and they sent me a sampling of 8 lipsticks from the new line, including the balm, 3 limited edition shades, and the orange poppy lip shine!! I was in shock. It was incredibly sweet of my store, who won't be getting the line until summer. There are a few shades in there that I likely won't use and will gift to my sister, Mom, and a friend, but it's all so beautiful. I'll still pick up a few of the more nude/neutral colors, but that truly ended the week on an amazing note!
> 
> I didn't use any bags this week except my Chanel 19 because I was mostly home sick. But I will post a picture of my new B this weekend!


Sorry to hear you’ve been unwell. Hope you are all better now. Sick children sitters sound great - they are just grandparents in my world. Everyone seems to be talking about this virus with potential school closures, massive work from home and self isolation preparations reported in the UK which is a bit scary even if it hasn’t happened yet. Probably just media stuff so far but we will see soon enough what’s next. 

Wow, that’s a lovely gift to receive and a great pick you up. You must have a great relationship with your H store to be treated like that! You’ve got several H bags from recall haven’t you? Can we see new one?


----------



## msd_bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Popping in to show my last in for 2019 - the Massaccesi Juliet Midi in medium gray Flor goat leather with matching Nappa calf, lavender (❤️) lining. I added a slip pocket to the back.
> View attachment 4683523
> 
> View attachment 4683522
> 
> View attachment 4683524
> 
> I have a ton of room in there still, I even switched to my full sized Silk’in! It’s so light weight too!


That Flor is such a special leather and your bag is gorgeous!! I’m tempted by Marco’s special leathers, trying hard not to succumb.  



Rhl2987 said:


> I've been sick (again) this entire week. My daughter had croup, I think I gave her my cough from last week that got considerably worse this week. I got sick kid sitters (that is a thing that I never knew about!) for W-F this week, after my husband and I juggled Tuesday with work, and it made it so much easier that she was entertained and I could work and rest without having to stress about worrying about her too. It makes the end of the week so much sweeter that we are both feeling better, and that I completed my first full (20 hour) week of work!
> 
> Also to make this Friday sweeter, I was sent a completely surprise package from Hermes. I bought my third mini Roulis on Monday and asked to pick it up in store next week. I got a package in the mail today and was surprised they would send the bag since I asked them to have it sent to the store. I opened it up and it had an orange H bag with a white folder and 2 packages inside. The folder contained two letters about the new lipstick collection and they sent me a sampling of 8 lipsticks from the new line, including the balm, 3 limited edition shades, and the orange poppy lip shine!! I was in shock. It was incredibly sweet of my store, who won't be getting the line until summer. There are a few shades in there that I likely won't use and will gift to my sister, Mom, and a friend, but it's all so beautiful. I'll still pick up a few of the more nude/neutral colors, but that truly ended the week on an amazing note!
> 
> I didn't use any bags this week except my Chanel 19 because I was mostly home sick. But I will post a picture of my new B this weekend!


Glad to know you and your daughter are better!


----------



## doni

So, February has gone and come and I have not bought any bags, but also, have not managed to sell the one to compensate for my January’s Loewe Cushion tote...

Otherwise, I have still made some purchases: A Loewe belt and pair of brogue shoes, a pair of JBrand pants, and on sale, a leather jacket by some Swedish brand, a JW Anderson shirt dress, Mother jeans and a couple of t shirts. All rather sensible buys but still too much when put together... I do tend to buy early for the following season though.
I have a couple of purchases planned for March and hopefully I can have a shopping free April.

I have also made the decision to consign a bunch of stuff with Rebelle (they have an action going this week). Selling yourself is just too much time and organization. I am going to be doing the boxes this weekend and I intend to be quite ruthless and include a bunch of bags even if I like all I have. I reckon once they are gone that is it. It will also make me confront my new lifestyle and needs as I leave my office job in Easter. I have this Spring urge to clear out, let go and strip down. I am also thinking of making the value of the consignment my fashion budget for the year... Let’s see...

In any event this thread is forcing me to confront my shopping habits and I am so grateful for everyone posting!


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> Hope everyone is feeling better!


Thank you dear! We’re getting there! 


ElainePG said:


> Oh, ugh... so sorry you’ve been sick. Between being sick, and working, and taking care of your little daughter with croup, you must be exhausted.
> 
> The little H gifts came at exactly the right time. I’ve been reading about their new lipsticks. I need another lipstick like I need an extra eyebrow, but there’s a neutral pinkish one that’s speaking to me. I hope the SF boutique gets them in by the fall!


I’m shocked they aren’t getting them. Wonder why that is! My local boutique is tiny so they’re not getting them until they move into a larger space. 


Katinahat said:


> Sorry to hear you’ve been unwell. Hope you are all better now. Sick children sitters sound great - they are just grandparents in my world. Everyone seems to be talking about this virus with potential school closures, massive work from home and self isolation preparations reported in the UK which is a bit scary even if it hasn’t happened yet. Probably just media stuff so far but we will see soon enough what’s next.
> 
> Wow, that’s a lovely gift to receive and a great pick you up. You must have a great relationship with your H store to be treated like that! You’ve got several H bags from recall haven’t you? Can we see new one?


I wish my parents were here to help but we moved further away from them, and my husband’s parents as well, prior to having kids. 

I will definitely post a picture of the new B this weekend! The mini Roulis is still at the store so I will share that next week. 


msd_bags said:


> Glad to know you and your daughter are better!


Thank you!!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Popping in to show my last in for 2019 - the Massaccesi Juliet Midi in medium gray Flor goat leather with matching Nappa calf, lavender (❤️) lining. I added a slip pocket to the back.
> View attachment 4683523
> 
> View attachment 4683522
> 
> View attachment 4683524
> 
> I have a ton of room in there still, I even switched to my full sized Silk’in! It’s so light weight too!


Gorgeous and unique!


----------



## Cookiefiend

keodi said:


> very nice! I love the colour and pattern!


Thank you so much! 


Rhl2987 said:


> That green is just stunning!!


Thanks you! Now I just have to carry it! 
(My goal for March)


Rhl2987 said:


> Absolutely stunning dear! Barenia is the greatest thing.
> 
> I try but do not do as well as this! How cute!
> 
> This is so chic!! I didn't even notice the metals.
> 
> Love seeing your little Pico!
> 
> So cool to see this
> 
> I'd love to see the earrings!
> 
> This bag is awesome as well!
> 
> Good for you if you were able to resist!
> 
> Love this unique bag!


Thank you! I love that Pico. ❤️
And many thanks too for the MM love! 
I’m glad to hear you’re getting better - my son had the flu and missed 8 days of work - poor kid! Can’t wait to see your new B! ❤️


ElainePG said:


> Thank you for the close-up of the leather. It's fascinating! I wonder if MM will make it available again?
> 
> That slip pocket option is terrific! I love the back slip pocket I had him put on my Luna. I agree with you… so convenient for a phone, and saves frantic digging when a call comes through.


You never know - and you can ask! I missed the deadline for the Croco leather, but if I do like the Juliet Midi, I may ask if there is any burgundy still remaining... 


msd_bags said:


> That Flor is such a special leather and your bag is gorgeous!! I’m tempted by Marco’s special leathers, trying hard not to succumb.
> 
> 
> Glad to know you and your daughter are better!


Thank you! This was my first M bag, it’s pretty amazing. I keep finding little details I didn’t notice at first. The Flor is gorgeous, and you don’t really notice that it’s floral. What you notice is the texture and the color. I was thinking about it (after @ElainePG asked), it feels like a tapestry. ❤️


dcooney4 said:


> Gorgeous and unique!


Thanks dc! ❤️


----------



## Rhl2987

Here is the new baby B!


----------



## keodi

Rhl2987 said:


> Here is the new baby B!


beautiful!


----------



## Katinahat

Rhl2987 said:


> Here is the new baby B!





keodi said:


> beautiful!



Couldn’t agree more. What a stunning bag! Totally love it.


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> T
> I’m shocked they aren’t getting them. Wonder why that is! My local boutique is tiny so they’re not getting them until they move into a larger space.


Not sure if the SF boutique is getting them or not… it's considered a flagship, so they probably are (eventually). But I won't be there until September, and I needed a prezzie. Now.

So I just trotted off to the H website, and, um, I ordered myself a tube of Rose Encens.


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> Not sure if the SF boutique is getting them or not… it's considered a flagship, so they probably are (eventually). But I won't be there until September, and I needed a prezzie. Now.
> 
> So I just trotted off to the H website, and, um, I ordered myself a tube of Rose Encens.
> 
> View attachment 4684227


Beautiful! I will be getting Beige Kalahari, Beige Naturel, and this one!


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> Beautiful! I will be getting Beige Kalahari, Beige Naturel, and this one!


Have you ordered them from the H site, or are you getting them from your local boutique? Or a different source? I see that some of the other retailers carry them (NM, Saks, etc.) but I wanted to get an orange box in the mail!


----------



## baghabitz34

muchstuff said:


> I've finally reorganized my bags so they're all out of their dust bags and lined up on shelves. (I have to share, they look so pretty ).  Then I read on another thread that you shouldn't have the leathers touching each other for prolonged periods of time. Any thoughts on this? I thought if I can see them all every day I may start to decide which ones I can sell, although I'm not sure if it will actually help or not....
> View attachment 4671555
> View attachment 4671556
> View attachment 4671557
> View attachment 4671559
> View attachment 4671560
> View attachment 4671561


 The organization of your closet & the bags, fabulous!


----------



## baghabitz34

essiedub said:


> For Red Week
> 
> Bags
> View attachment 4671850
> 
> 
> SLGs (left)and Office accoutrements (right)
> View attachment 4671848
> 
> 
> And closeup of the “specials”
> View attachment 4671849


Gorgeous!


----------



## baghabitz34

ohmisseevee said:


> I have not been doing a great job with SLGs this month - I've been playing around with different bag organization methods and haven't quite settled on a single method, since some bags necessitate a different arrangement. Currently I'm trying Stashio after reading about it in this forum, with a combination of that and other small SLGs.
> Bags: 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs: 6 in, 0 out
> Usage stats:
> View attachment 4678344
> 
> Coach Pluto Wristlet (1 day), Polene Numero Un Mini (2 days), Samantha Vega Bijoux Tote (1 day), Laflore Bobobark (4 days), YSL Mini Lou (4 days), Massaccesi Juliet Midi (4 days), Massaccesi Victoria Midi (14 days)
> 
> Purple was definitely the winner this month at 18 days of use! Black was next at 8 days, followed by reds (3 days) and lastly yellow at 1 day.
> 
> I was able to successfully migrate to a compact wallet and a couple of card holders (one with business cards, the other for miscellaneous loyalty and gift cards) - surprisingly, the wallet was from a new brand to me, Deadly Ponies. It met all of my requirements (full leather interior and exterior, coin pouch with flap closure, zip closure for the wallet, bill pocket wide enough for unfolded bills, 3+ card slots, and not too fat when it has cards/bills/coins/etc inside) and while the leather isn't as luxurious as my Celine long zip and as the LV Victorine I hope to get eventually, but it is certainly one of the most compact of the options I have looked at and it was a great value at less than US$150.
> 
> The other SLGs I indulged in are from the new Coach × Disney collection - two round coin purses (Thumper and Aristocats), one wristlet (Pluto), and one coin purse/accessory pouch (101 Dalmatians). I'm also counting a card holder that came free with my Coach purchase - it's got a cute turnlock closure and has the leather flower motif that I like!
> 
> Only one of those purchases was intended as a gift, but the others are so delightful and I definitely intend to use them or rotate through them ...  I can't imagine being able to zero out my SLGs by the end of the year. That goal might end up being a wash!
> 
> Pictured below - my new Pluto wristlet
> 
> View attachment 4678345


The Pluto wristlet is so cute!


----------



## baghabitz34

Feb stats:
0 bags in, 0 bags out
0 SLGs in, 0 SLGs out
0 shoes in, 0 shoes out
1 watch in - Valentines Day gift to myself 
Used 15 different bags.
Didn’t finish any books but started reading Gods and Kings: The Rise and Fall of Alexander McQueen and John Galliano.


----------



## baghabitz34

My green collection: Ivy green Coach Rogue, moss green Coach Tabby, green MK wristlet trio, LV cosmetic case, green Coach Rexy wallet, green camo pouch.


----------



## Uptown Luxer

2 bags out - speedy b 30 and Pochette Métis.  Haven’t used my speedy in one year.  I was glad to get it out
But ...... but I messed up by getting a new Chanel small vanity.  I was drawn to it because it was so much cheaper than the WOC and it fits more. I know..... I am rationalizing.   I might be moving out of CA soon and the States we are considering moving to don’t have Chanel, LV, Hermès, Nordstrom...... nothing. So I think I am going on panic mode


----------



## muchstuff

baghabitz34 said:


> The organization of your closet & the bags, fabulous!


Thanks!


----------



## Katinahat

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4684395
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My green collection: Ivy green Coach Rogue, moss green Coach Tabby, green MK wristlet trio, LV cosmetic case, green Coach Rexy wallet, green camo pouch.


This is an absolutely gorgeous collection! ❤️


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> Here is the new baby B!


Beautiful bag! Hope you both feel better soon.


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4684395
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My green collection: Ivy green Coach Rogue, moss green Coach Tabby, green MK wristlet trio, LV cosmetic case, green Coach Rexy wallet, green camo pouch.


Fabulous green collection!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Rhl2987 said:


> Here is the new baby B!


Oh my - what a beautiful leather! 


baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4684395
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My green collection: Ivy green Coach Rogue, moss green Coach Tabby, green MK wristlet trio, LV cosmetic case, green Coach Rexy wallet, green camo pouch.


Lovely greens! 


Uptown Luxer said:


> 2 bags out - speedy b 30 and Pochette Métis.  Haven’t used my speedy in one year.  I was glad to get it out
> But ...... but I messed up by getting a new Chanel small vanity.  I was drawn to it because it was so much cheaper than the WOC and it fits more. I know..... I am rationalizing.   I might be moving out of CA soon and the States we are considering moving to don’t have Chanel, LV, Hermès, Nordstrom...... nothing. So I think I am going on panic mode


Congrats on the 2 bags out! 
Don’t panic - it will be okay! There’s not much where I live either, but the big city’s only 3 hours away!


----------



## Uptown Luxer

Cookiefiend said:


> Oh my - what a beautiful leather!
> 
> Lovely greens!
> 
> Congrats on the 2 bags out!
> Don’t panic - it will be okay! There’s not much where I live either, but the big city’s only 3 hours away!


Yes, you know how it feels!  I am trying to keep myself under control.


----------



## whateve

Uptown Luxer said:


> 2 bags out - speedy b 30 and Pochette Métis.  Haven’t used my speedy in one year.  I was glad to get it out
> But ...... but I messed up by getting a new Chanel small vanity.  I was drawn to it because it was so much cheaper than the WOC and it fits more. I know..... I am rationalizing.   I might be moving out of CA soon and the States we are considering moving to don’t have Chanel, LV, Hermès, Nordstrom...... nothing. So I think I am going on panic mode


We have nothing near us either but I've survived. There is always online and shopping on vacations.


----------



## msd_bags

I only have 2 green bags:
Massaccesi Victoria in Africa RT Avocado leather:


and Gigi NY crossbody (Google photo)


----------



## Uptown Luxer

whateve said:


> We have nothing near us either but I've survived. There is always online and shopping on vacations.


Thank you for your support. I really need it!!!!


----------



## Uptown Luxer

whateve said:


> We have nothing near us either but I've survived. There is always online and shopping on vacations.


I think I have been spoiled. If I want to go to Louis, Chanel, Hermès, Cartier, and everything else under the sun, i drive 15 min and I am there. In a way it will be a blessing in disguise because it will slow me down, shopping wise


----------



## Katinahat

Uptown Luxer said:


> I think I have been spoiled. If I want to go to Louis, Chanel, Hermès, Cartier, and everything else under the sun, i drive 15 min and I am there. In a way it will be a blessing in disguise because it will slow me down, shopping wise


Lucky you! I’d love to look around some of these incredible shops. Mulberry, Coach, LV and Aspinals have boutiques near me but there are also department stores with some premier designers.  However no Chanel, Hermes etc


----------



## whateve

Uptown Luxer said:


> I think I have been spoiled. If I want to go to Louis, Chanel, Hermès, Cartier, and everything else under the sun, i drive 15 min and I am there. In a way it will be a blessing in disguise because it will slow me down, shopping wise


I think it is helpful to not have temptation nearby. It forces you to do other things with your free time. I don't buy much online (except Amazon) because I like to see things in person and I get nervous that my returns will get lost.


----------



## Rhl2987

Picked up my new mini Roulis today!


----------



## Katinahat

Rhl2987 said:


> Picked up my new mini Roulis today!


Both you and your new bag look absolutely fabulous! I love your dress together with white trainers which really show the Mini R off!


----------



## Rhl2987

Katinahat said:


> Both you and your new bag look absolutely fabulous! I love your dress together with white trainers which really show the Mini R off!


Thank you so much!! I love this new dress (by a new designer I've found this year, Osei Duro) and it's the second time I've worn it in a couple weeks.


----------



## momasaurus

Rhl2987 said:


> Picked up my new mini Roulis today!



Love the roulis!


----------



## Rhl2987

momasaurus said:


> Love the roulis!


Thanks @momasaurus!!


----------



## momasaurus

My green garden party. Not pictured are my olive toile and Rouge H box BOLIDE (which you’ve seen) and a BV intrecciato wallet.


----------



## momasaurus

Xx


----------



## SpicyTuna13

It’s March, so I’m a little late here, but better late than never.

Goal for 2020 and beyond — 2 Hermes bags per year, and only if they are on my permanent wishlist 

I decided to keep my goal simple. I told my Hermes SA this goal today — of course, she wasn’t thrilled, but I’ve become more and more concerned with conspicuous consumption and am wanting to scale back. I know others on here can probably relate.

Also, I’ve been fortunate enough to still currently enjoy all my purchases since I’ve started in 2015. I’m trying to make efforts to keep it this way. I’ve found that being critically discerning has been helpful along the way.


----------



## More bags

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4684395
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My green collection: Ivy green Coach Rogue, moss green Coach Tabby, green MK wristlet trio, LV cosmetic case, green Coach Rexy wallet, green camo pouch.


Beautiful green collection!


----------



## msd_bags

I went to the designer outlet of the company that carries a lot of the high end brands here. There is a special feature for Saint Laurent, Givenchy, Loewe, Bottega Veneta and Alexander McQueen.  Lo and behold, they have the East Side bag from Saint Laurent!

In the past couple of weeks, I have set myself to finding my perfect red bag. It’s a gap in my collection.  Though I may have several red bags, I’m still looking for the right crook of arm carry style.  I have 2 candidates as to style - Saint Laurent East Side and Burberry Title bag with 2 handles.  For the latter, I’m not sure that there already exists the 2-handle version in red (there is black, beige-y and monogram).  There is a 1-handle version in red but I prefer 2 handles.

Upon looking at the East Side in different lighting there in the store, I was almost sure it is not a true red, but rather a brick red.  My heart sank because I thought I already found THE red bag.  But it’s a nice feeling to be able to walk away instead of settling!

This is the bag I want:


Instead, I went for the card case from BV (discounted) that I have wanted for a while but exceeded the de minimis (in terms of paying duties and taxes).


----------



## More bags

Rhl2987 said:


> Here is the new baby B!





Rhl2987 said:


> Picked up my new mini Roulis today!


Congratulations on your new B and mini Roulis. You look beautiful, great outfit and especially the smile.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My green family! Cappucine  bb, giant keep all, saint louis, faure le page bag!


----------



## Katinahat

March 8th has come and we are finally on a bag colour I own!  Does this mean I should diversify (excuse to buy!?!) or just that I know what works for me.


----------



## Katinahat

Here it is. My blue family: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Orla K Oilskin Cats Backpack, Coach Mercer, Bayswater Tote, Darley Wallet and Mini Cara.


----------



## msd_bags

Katinahat said:


> Here it is. My blue family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4684961
> 
> Orla K Oilskin Cats Backpack, Coach Mercer, Bayswater Tote, Darley Wallet and Mini Cara.


Love your blues! Especially the Bays Tote and mini Cara.


----------



## msd_bags

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My green family! Cappucine  bb, giant keep all, saint louis, faure le page bag!


Wow, well rounded greens!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I only have 2 green bags:
> Massaccesi Victoria in Africa RT Avocado leather:
> View attachment 4684664
> 
> and Gigi NY crossbody (Google photo)
> View attachment 4684663


Beautiful greens! I really think I might need a green bag.


----------



## momasaurus

SpicyTuna13 said:


> It’s March, so I’m a little late here, but better late than never.
> 
> Goal for 2020 and beyond — 2 Hermes bags per year, and only if they are on my permanent wishlist
> 
> I decided to keep my goal simple. I told my Hermes SA this goal today — of course, she wasn’t thrilled, but I’ve become more and more concerned with conspicuous consumption and am wanting to scale back. I know others on here can probably relate.
> 
> Also, I’ve been fortunate enough to still currently enjoy all my purchases since I’ve started in 2015. I’m trying to make efforts to keep it this way. I’ve found that being critically discerning has been helpful along the way.


Fabulous that you have no regrets! You must be really focussed.


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> Picked up my new mini Roulis today!


Beautiful ,both you and the bag.


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> My green garden party. Not pictured are my olive toile and Rouge H box BOLIDE (which you’ve seen) and a BV intrecciato wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4684759


Very pretty! Looks like a great year round color.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Beautiful greens! I really think I might need a green bag.


I ordered the Massaccesi bag exactly because I felt I need a regular-sized bag in green!


----------



## dcooney4

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My green family! Cappucine  bb, giant keep all, saint louis, faure le page bag!


Lovely Green collection!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I ordered the Massaccesi bag exactly because I felt I need a regular-sized bag in green!


I like the way you think and your lovely choices.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> I like the way you think and your lovely choices.


And now I need a (true) red bag that I will carry a lot like my Mulberry Zipped Bays in Oxblood.


----------



## lynne_ross

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My green family! Cappucine  bb, giant keep all, saint louis, faure le page bag!


I live the pattern and colour of the Lv tote. Beautiful greens.


----------



## lynne_ross

For blue week I have same 3 bags as last year plus 2 new bags I purchased over 2019
- blue atoll birkin 30
- blue st cyr kelly cut
- blue Brighton mini roulis
- blue indigo birkin 25
- blue du nord kelly 28
5 years I did not like blue bags but came to realize they got well with my wardrobe and added the ones above in last 5 years.


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> For blue week I have same 3 bags as last year plus 2 new bags I purchased over 2019
> - blue atoll birkin 30
> - blue st cyr kelly cut
> - blue Brighton mini roulis
> - blue indigo birkin 25
> - blue du nord kelly 28
> 5 years I did not like blue bags but came to realize they got well with my wardrobe and added the ones above in last 5 years.


I love your variations of blues! Do you have a pretty equal divide between gold and silver hardware, or do you favor one over the other for your blues?


----------



## dcooney4

Furla
Jack Gomme 
Tori Burch Thea 
I have two more need to photograph.


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> Very pretty! Looks like a great year round color.



Thanks. It’s fairly new to me. Super handy and knockabout. I love the blue interior.


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> Furla
> Jack Gomme
> Tori Burch Thea
> I have two more need to photograph.



These are beautiful mysterious blues!


----------



## dcooney4

My new Tori is still wrapped but I posted a picture of the two I sent my dd when I couldn’t decide. I bought the light blue one. 
Then the other is a Coach and also comes with a cross body strap.


----------



## msd_bags

lynne_ross said:


> For blue week I have same 3 bags as last year plus 2 new bags I purchased over 2019
> - blue atoll birkin 30
> - blue st cyr kelly cut
> - blue Brighton mini roulis
> - blue indigo birkin 25
> - blue du nord kelly 28
> 5 years I did not like blue bags but came to realize they got well with my wardrobe and added the ones above in last 5 years.


Blue bags go well with my wardrobe too!  However, lately, I've been feeling that blue bags don't have the same pizazz as, say, red bags, for me.  This is just me.  Maybe I'm just getting bored with the color as I wear a lot of blue clothes - and blue on blue (even if different shade) is a bit dull when worn a lot.  Btw, I have yet to post my blue bags.



dcooney4 said:


> Furla
> Jack Gomme
> Tori Burch Thea
> I have two more need to photograph.


Is this the first time you're posting the Tory Burch?  Looks really pretty!


----------



## Katinahat

lynne_ross said:


> For blue week I have same 3 bags as last year plus 2 new bags I purchased over 2019
> - blue atoll birkin 30
> - blue st cyr kelly cut
> - blue Brighton mini roulis
> - blue indigo birkin 25
> - blue du nord kelly 28
> 5 years I did not like blue bags but came to realize they got well with my wardrobe and added the ones above in last 5 years.





msd_bags said:


> Blue bags go well with my wardrobe too!  However, lately, I've been feeling that blue bags don't have the same pizazz as, say, red bags, for me.  This is just me.  Maybe I'm just getting bored with the color as I wear a lot of blue clothes - and blue on blue (even if different shade) is a bit dull when worn a lot.  Btw, I have yet to post my blue bags.


Totally agree with blue bags being very wearable. I find blue bags go with a lot of my wardrobe. They are great with jeans at the weekend dressed up or down or workwear. It’s a really versatile colour as my clothes colour choices lean towards blue, pink, purple tones when not black!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Blue bags go well with my wardrobe too!  However, lately, I've been feeling that blue bags don't have the same pizazz as, say, red bags, for me.  This is just me.  Maybe I'm just getting bored with the color as I wear a lot of blue clothes - and blue on blue (even if different shade) is a bit dull when worn a lot.  Btw, I have yet to post my blue bags.
> 
> 
> Is this the first time you're posting the Tory Burch?  Looks really pretty!


Might be! I may have posted when I bought it, but definitely not in last year blue group because I didn’t have it yet.


----------



## baghabitz34

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My green family! Cappucine  bb, giant keep all, saint louis, faure le page bag!


 The capucines


----------



## Cookiefiend

Rhl2987 said:


> Picked up my new mini Roulis today!


Marvelous color! It should go with so much!


momasaurus said:


> My green garden party. Not pictured are my olive toile and Rouge H box BOLIDE (which you’ve seen) and a BV intrecciato wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4684759


Love it! 


MrsMBunboxing said:


> My green family! Cappucine  bb, giant keep all, saint louis, faure le page bag!


Eeep! Fabulous! 


Katinahat said:


> Here it is. My blue family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4684961
> 
> Orla K Oilskin Cats Backpack, Coach Mercer, Bayswater Tote, Darley Wallet and Mini Cara.


These are beautiful! 


dcooney4 said:


> Furla
> Jack Gomme
> Tori Burch Thea
> I have two more need to photograph.


Mmmmm - beautiful!


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> Here it is. My blue family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4684961
> 
> Orla K Oilskin Cats Backpack, Coach Mercer, Bayswater Tote, Darley Wallet and Mini Cara.


I love blue too! The wallet is a gorgeous blue.


----------



## Katinahat

msd_bags said:


> Love your blues! Especially the Bays Tote and mini Cara.





Cookiefiend said:


> These are beautiful!





whateve said:


> I love blue too! The wallet is a gorgeous blue.



Thank you all. Blue is certainly one of my favourite colours! Lots of varying blue sofas, carpets and curtains in my house too...


----------



## Katinahat

Came home to discover one of my cats had decided to hang out with the O.K. cat bag that I’d left out after blue photograph for the family shot.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

When I'm blue !!! The denim keep all bag, goyard bellachasse tote, chanel deauville, hermes saddle bag, limited edition faure le page heart grenade bag.


----------



## Cookiefiend

MrsMBunboxing said:


> When I'm blue !!! The denim keep all bag, goyard bellachasse tote, chanel deauville, hermes saddle bag, limited edition faure le page heart grenade bag.


le sigh - I love blue. These are so pretty!


----------



## muchstuff

MrsMBunboxing said:


> When I'm blue !!! The denim keep all bag, goyard bellachasse tote, chanel deauville, hermes saddle bag, limited edition faure le page heart grenade bag.


I'd love to get a Deauville...lovely collection.


----------



## muchstuff

I've been quietly working on my closet and have listed a Coach and a Chanel today. Getting down to bags I won't part with, at least for now. I'm listing bags that don't feel quite as right as some of the others I have, even if they're lovely to look at. However I seem to be buying replacements as fast I'm listing them so I'm not quite sure I have the hang of this yet .


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> I’m sure what you do is amazing with preloved and altered.
> I’m not elfin either - a total  pear in fact! The good thing about bags is that they don’t need to be adjusted to suit changing size. They don’t judge, care or make comment!


Very well said! Bags are the answer! They never ask which size we are and unlike shoes and clothes they always fit and make us feel good. Oops...this sounds so good it´ll be hard to stick to the topic of this thread!


----------



## dcooney4

MrsMBunboxing said:


> When I'm blue !!! The denim keep all bag, goyard bellachasse tote, chanel deauville, hermes saddle bag, limited edition faure le page heart grenade bag.


Beautiful!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

doni said:


> So, February has gone and come and I have not bought any bags, but also, have not managed to sell the one to compensate for my January’s Loewe Cushion tote...
> 
> Otherwise, I have still made some purchases: A Loewe belt and pair of brogue shoes, a pair of JBrand pants, and on sale, a leather jacket by some Swedish brand, a JW Anderson shirt dress, Mother jeans and a couple of t shirts. All rather sensible buys but still too much when put together... I do tend to buy early for the following season though.
> I have a couple of purchases planned for March and hopefully I can have a shopping free April.
> 
> I have also made the decision to consign a bunch of stuff with Rebelle (they have an action going this week). Selling yourself is just too much time and organization. I am going to be doing the boxes this weekend and I intend to be quite ruthless and include a bunch of bags even if I like all I have. I reckon once they are gone that is it. It will also make me confront my new lifestyle and needs as I leave my office job in Easter. I have this Spring urge to clear out, let go and strip down. I am also thinking of making the value of the consignment my fashion budget for the year... Let’s see...
> 
> In any event this thread is forcing me to confront my shopping habits and I am so grateful for everyone posting!


Good luck and congratulations on your motivation and drive! I agree this thead is very good at confronting us with our shopping habbits! I managed to stay away from two saddlebags on ebay this week-end, though I could almost have justified the prices they went for. !) I don´t need one 2) they were not typical Galliano designs... No!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4684395
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My green collection: Ivy green Coach Rogue, moss green Coach Tabby, green MK wristlet trio, LV cosmetic case, green Coach Rexy wallet, green camo pouch.


Super cute! I especially adore the Rexy wallet!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Uptown Luxer said:


> I think I have been spoiled. If I want to go to Louis, Chanel, Hermès, Cartier, and everything else under the sun, i drive 15 min and I am there. In a way it will be a blessing in disguise because it will slow me down, shopping wise


...and it might make the purchases and the shopping experience more valuable.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Rhl2987 said:


> Picked up my new mini Roulis today!


Wow! Congratulations!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Blue week already... time seems to be flying! I´ll do a search for my blue (vintage) bags sometimes during the week. Would have loved to do it today, but had a bad setback:
I opened a wardrobe I very rarely look into and had to notice a mouse have tried to set camp in there .
Fortunately the rodent must have left before having a family, but it had built a nice nest in one of my Technica boots (no harm done to the boot!) using shreds of some full length dresses that hung to the floor of the wardrobe for padding. I still could cry! The wardrobe had a good cleaning, but 4 of my vintage dresses have major issues now. I spent hours trying to fix a lovely 40ies "Dirndl" and still have not finished the job.  

Of course I checked the adjacent shelves where some my bags sit, too- no traces of mice- sigh of relief!
The beast must have loved the peace behind closed doors (and a big crack in the rear wall of the wardrobe for easy access) . I´m tempted to remove the doors, now.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Blue week already... time seems to be flying! I´ll do a search for my blue (vintage) bags sometimes during the week. Would have loved to do it today, but had a bad setback:
> I opened a wardrobe I very rarely look into and had to notice a mouse have tried to set camp in there .
> Fortunately the rodent must have left before having a family, but it had built a nice nest in one of my Technica boots (no harm done to the boot!) using shreds of some full length dresses that hung to the floor of the wardrobe for padding. I still could cry! The wardrobe had a good cleaning, but 4 of my vintage dresses have major issues now. I spent hours trying to fix a lovely 40ies "Dirndl" and still have not finished the job.
> 
> Of course I checked the adjacent shelves where some my bags sit, too- no traces of mice- sigh of relief!
> The beast must have loved the peace behind closed doors (and a big crack in the rear wall of the wardrobe for easy access) . I´m tempted to remove the doors, now.


Maybe just puts piece of wood over the hole in the back.


----------



## Rhl2987

Wore this little one today while running errands!


----------



## Uptown Luxer

cowgirlsboots said:


> Blue week already... time seems to be flying! I´ll do a search for my blue (vintage) bags sometimes during the week. Would have loved to do it today, but had a bad setback:
> I opened a wardrobe I very rarely look into and had to notice a mouse have tried to set camp in there .
> Fortunately the rodent must have left before having a family, but it had built a nice nest in one of my Technica boots (no harm done to the boot!) using shreds of some full length dresses that hung to the floor of the wardrobe for padding. I still could cry! The wardrobe had a good cleaning, but 4 of my vintage dresses have major issues now. I spent hours trying to fix a lovely 40ies "Dirndl" and still have not finished the job.
> 
> Of course I checked the adjacent shelves where some my bags sit, too- no traces of mice- sigh of relief!
> The beast must have loved the peace behind closed doors (and a big crack in the rear wall of the wardrobe for easy access) . I´m tempted to remove the doors, now.


Can you seal that hole?  I had a similar problem but thank God was in an patio closet. I called someone to close the hole and put something under the door to seal it so no more mice would come in. There were some mice wondering in the back patio but after putting traps they died down. Good luck


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Blue week already... time seems to be flying! I´ll do a search for my blue (vintage) bags sometimes during the week. Would have loved to do it today, but had a bad setback:
> I opened a wardrobe I very rarely look into and had to notice a mouse have tried to set camp in there .
> Fortunately the rodent must have left before having a family, but it had built a nice nest in one of my Technica boots (no harm done to the boot!) using shreds of some full length dresses that hung to the floor of the wardrobe for padding. I still could cry! The wardrobe had a good cleaning, but 4 of my vintage dresses have major issues now. I spent hours trying to fix a lovely 40ies "Dirndl" and still have not finished the job.
> 
> Of course I checked the adjacent shelves where some my bags sit, too- no traces of mice- sigh of relief!
> The beast must have loved the peace behind closed doors (and a big crack in the rear wall of the wardrobe for easy access) . I´m tempted to remove the doors, now.


So sorry to hear about the mouse in the house and the damage to your dresses.


----------



## More bags

My blue bags,
*2020*

Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir Taurillon Clemence
Marc by Marc Jacobs Electric Stage Blue Natasha


----------



## More bags

Rhl2987 said:


> Wore this little one today while running errands!


Beautiful colour and leather!


----------



## More bags

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My green family! Cappucine  bb, giant keep all, saint louis, faure le page bag!


Great green bags, your Capucines BB 


Katinahat said:


> Here it is. My blue family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4684961
> 
> Orla K Oilskin Cats Backpack, Coach Mercer, Bayswater Tote, Darley Wallet and Mini Cara.


Beautiful blues!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Furla
> Jack Gomme
> Tori Burch Thea
> I have two more need to photograph.





dcooney4 said:


> My new Tori is still wrapped but I posted a picture of the two I sent my dd when I couldn’t decide. I bought the light blue one.
> Then the other is a Coach and also comes with a cross body strap.


Lovely blue bags. The light blue TB is pretty!


----------



## More bags

lynne_ross said:


> For blue week I have same 3 bags as last year plus 2 new bags I purchased over 2019
> - blue atoll birkin 30
> - blue st cyr kelly cut
> - blue Brighton mini roulis
> - blue indigo birkin 25
> - blue du nord kelly 28
> 5 years I did not like blue bags but came to realize they got well with my wardrobe and added the ones above in last 5 years.


Great range of blues!



MrsMBunboxing said:


> When I'm blue !!! The denim keep all bag, goyard bellachasse tote, chanel deauville, hermes saddle bag, limited edition faure le page heart grenade bag.


Wonderful blue bags. I haven’t seen the denim Keepall before, it’s a cool bag!


----------



## Rhl2987

Ladies, I wanted to come here to share a purchase that I’m torn about but am 90% certain I will not follow through with. I tried this Chanel mini yesterday at the mall and I fell in love with the adjustable chain. I wear my Chanel 19 the most of all my bags (it’s an actual daily wearer to take my daughter to daycare, run errands, etc), and I know I would use this often. I do already have a number of small sized bags, but only the mini Lindy is black. I love this bag and am feeling pangs about not getting it, but I also know that I don’t need it and I’d rather just spend my money at H.


----------



## Uptown Luxer

Rhl2987 said:


> Ladies, I wanted to come here to share a purchase that I’m torn about but am 90% certain I will not follow through with. I tried this Chanel mini yesterday at the mall and I fell in love with the adjustable chain. I wear my Chanel 19 the most of all my bags (it’s an actual daily wearer to take my daughter to daycare, run errands, etc), and I know I would use this often. I do already have a number of small sized bags, but only the mini Lindy is black. I love this bag and am feeling pangs about not getting it, but I also know that I don’t need it and I’d rather just spend my money at H.


Totally understand!  I was feeling that way towards a Louis Vuitton bag that I saw.  I told my SA no and put a reminder on my phone to fast handbags and focus on Hermès.  I feel like I can never get the freaking bag because I get off track. So this year I started focusing on my relationship with my Hermès SA and not allow anymore distractions.  It is so hard, I know!  Focus on the goal!!!  You can do it


----------



## baghabitz34

More bags said:


> My blue bags,
> *2020*
> 
> Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir Taurillon Clemence
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Electric Stage Blue Natasha
> 
> View attachment 4685764


Pretty blues!


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> Blue week already... time seems to be flying! I´ll do a search for my blue (vintage) bags sometimes during the week. Would have loved to do it today, but had a bad setback:
> I opened a wardrobe I very rarely look into and had to notice a mouse have tried to set camp in there .
> Fortunately the rodent must have left before having a family, but it had built a nice nest in one of my Technica boots (no harm done to the boot!) using shreds of some full length dresses that hung to the floor of the wardrobe for padding. I still could cry! The wardrobe had a good cleaning, but 4 of my vintage dresses have major issues now. I spent hours trying to fix a lovely 40ies "Dirndl" and still have not finished the job.
> 
> Of course I checked the adjacent shelves where some my bags sit, too- no traces of mice- sigh of relief!
> The beast must have loved the peace behind closed doors (and a big crack in the rear wall of the wardrobe for easy access) . I´m tempted to remove the doors, now.


Nightmare! Poor you. Glad you got it out and hope you can get your poor dresses sorted.

I have some experience with these blighters living in a house built in the 1800s. We completely renovated when we moved in as it needed a huge amount of work (living with my folks for 4 months and spending all that money on the house = no bag buying!). A year later a mouse under the floors ate  through one of our central heating pipes! Cost a fortune to take up my solid oak flooring to fix! They can eat through anything! Fortunately they don’t seem to be able to get into the house. We had it all checked and I’m sure my cats would make short work of them if they did! 

The best advice I got at the times was to fill any holes with wire wool (from a DIY store) before blocking them up as it’s about the only thing they can’t chew! Good luck with the fight!


----------



## doni

Rhl2987 said:


> Ladies, I wanted to come here to share a purchase that I’m torn about but am 90% certain I will not follow through with. I tried this Chanel mini yesterday at the mall and I fell in love with the adjustable chain. I wear my Chanel 19 the most of all my bags (it’s an actual daily wearer to take my daughter to daycare, run errands, etc), and I know I would use this often. I do already have a number of small sized bags, but only the mini Lindy is black. I love this bag and am feeling pangs about not getting it, but I also know that I don’t need it and I’d rather just spend my money at H.


This is nice and the adjustable chain is cool, I love a classic with a twist. Frankly, I doubt you’d ever regret this purchase. Bad advice I know, but, cannot you dispose of one or two of your other small bags? In and out is the best alternative to not buying I think. Or just focus on what you want from Hermes an don’t go to the mall for a while...


----------



## doni

cowgirlsboots said:


> Blue week already... time seems to be flying! I´ll do a search for my blue (vintage) bags sometimes during the week. Would have loved to do it today, but had a bad setback:
> I opened a wardrobe I very rarely look into and had to notice a mouse have tried to set camp in there .
> Fortunately the rodent must have left before having a family, but it had built a nice nest in one of my Technica boots (no harm done to the boot!) using shreds of some full length dresses that hung to the floor of the wardrobe for padding. I still could cry! The wardrobe had a good cleaning, but 4 of my vintage dresses have major issues now. I spent hours trying to fix a lovely 40ies "Dirndl" and still have not finished the job.
> 
> Of course I checked the adjacent shelves where some my bags sit, too- no traces of mice- sigh of relief!
> The beast must have loved the peace behind closed doors (and a big crack in the rear wall of the wardrobe for easy access) . I´m tempted to remove the doors, now.


OMG that’s terrible... can’t you cover the hole?


----------



## msd_bags

muchstuff said:


> I've been quietly working on my closet and have listed a Coach and a Chanel today. Getting down to bags I won't part with, at least for now. I'm listing bags that don't feel quite as right as some of the others I have, even if they're lovely to look at. However I seem to be buying replacements as fast I'm listing them so I'm not quite sure I have the hang of this yet .


There will be a saturation point, when you wouldn’t be thinking of further purchases!  In the past years, we’ve talked on the thread about not settling.  We wait until we find the right one.  Just my thoughts on this. 



cowgirlsboots said:


> Blue week already... time seems to be flying! I´ll do a search for my blue (vintage) bags sometimes during the week. Would have loved to do it today, but had a bad setback:
> I opened a wardrobe I very rarely look into and had to notice a mouse have tried to set camp in there .
> Fortunately the rodent must have left before having a family, but it had built a nice nest in one of my Technica boots (no harm done to the boot!) using shreds of some full length dresses that hung to the floor of the wardrobe for padding. I still could cry! The wardrobe had a good cleaning, but 4 of my vintage dresses have major issues now. I spent hours trying to fix a lovely 40ies "Dirndl" and still have not finished the job.
> 
> Of course I checked the adjacent shelves where some my bags sit, too- no traces of mice- sigh of relief!
> The beast must have loved the peace behind closed doors (and a big crack in the rear wall of the wardrobe for easy access) . I´m tempted to remove the doors, now.


Sorry about your rodent woes!


Rhl2987 said:


> Ladies, I wanted to come here to share a purchase that I’m torn about but am 90% certain I will not follow through with. I tried this Chanel mini yesterday at the mall and I fell in love with the adjustable chain. I wear my Chanel 19 the most of all my bags (it’s an actual daily wearer to take my daughter to daycare, run errands, etc), and I know I would use this often. I do already have a number of small sized bags, but only the mini Lindy is black. I love this bag and am feeling pangs about not getting it, but I also know that I don’t need it and I’d rather just spend my money at H.


Don’t buy if you have other bags you can use. Be strong!


----------



## Rhl2987

cowgirlsboots said:


> Blue week already... time seems to be flying! I´ll do a search for my blue (vintage) bags sometimes during the week. Would have loved to do it today, but had a bad setback:
> I opened a wardrobe I very rarely look into and had to notice a mouse have tried to set camp in there .
> Fortunately the rodent must have left before having a family, but it had built a nice nest in one of my Technica boots (no harm done to the boot!) using shreds of some full length dresses that hung to the floor of the wardrobe for padding. I still could cry! The wardrobe had a good cleaning, but 4 of my vintage dresses have major issues now. I spent hours trying to fix a lovely 40ies "Dirndl" and still have not finished the job.
> 
> Of course I checked the adjacent shelves where some my bags sit, too- no traces of mice- sigh of relief!
> The beast must have loved the peace behind closed doors (and a big crack in the rear wall of the wardrobe for easy access) . I´m tempted to remove the doors, now.


Oh dear!! I’m so sorry to hear that! Please let us know if you’re able to salvage your dresses!


----------



## Rhl2987

Uptown Luxer said:


> Totally understand!  I was feeling that way towards a Louis Vuitton bag that I saw.  I told my SA no and put a reminder on my phone to fast handbags and focus on Hermès.  I feel like I can never get the freaking bag because I get off track. So this year I started focusing on my relationship with my Hermès SA and not allow anymore distractions.  It is so hard, I know!  Focus on the goal!!!  You can do it


Thank you!! I definitely struggle with the one in one out. I could trade out my first mini Roulis for this bag... so we’ll see what I end up doing!


----------



## Rhl2987

doni said:


> This is nice and the adjustable chain is cool, I love a classic with a twist. Frankly, I doubt you’d ever regret this purchase. Bad advice I know, but, cannot you dispose of one or two of your other small bags? In and out is the best alternative to not buying I think. Or just focus on what you want from Hermes an don’t go to the mall for a while...


It is good advice. Thank you. I will either not buy it, or I will sell my first mini Roulis if I get this!


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> Wore this little one today while running errands!


So pretty!


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> My blue bags,
> *2020*
> 
> Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir Taurillon Clemence
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Electric Stage Blue Natasha
> 
> View attachment 4685764


My favorite color and my favorite hardware color too. Both are lovely!


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> Good luck and congratulations on your motivation and drive! I agree this thead is very good at confronting us with our shopping habbits! I managed to stay away from two saddlebags on ebay this week-end, though I could almost have justified the prices they went for. !) I don´t need one 2) they were not typical Galliano designs... No!


Well done!


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Marvelous color! It should go with so much!
> 
> Love it!
> 
> Eeep! Fabulous!
> 
> These are beautiful!
> 
> Mmmmm - beautiful!


Thank you, Cookie. I now understand the appeal of the Garden Party. I have been having green lust, and this was ridiculously low priced.


----------



## Cookiefiend

muchstuff said:


> I've been quietly working on my closet and have listed a Coach and a Chanel today. Getting down to bags I won't part with, at least for now. I'm listing bags that don't feel quite as right as some of the others I have, even if they're lovely to look at. However I seem to be buying replacements as fast I'm listing them so I'm not quite sure I have the hang of this yet .


We all have to start somewhere - good for you on listing 2 bags! I hope they sell quickly! 
If your replacements are exactly what you were looking for (not settling) - you're doing it right! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Blue week already... time seems to be flying! I´ll do a search for my blue (vintage) bags sometimes during the week. Would have loved to do it today, but had a bad setback:
> I opened a wardrobe I very rarely look into and had to notice a mouse have tried to set camp in there .
> Fortunately the rodent must have left before having a family, but it had built a nice nest in one of my Technica boots (no harm done to the boot!) using shreds of some full length dresses that hung to the floor of the wardrobe for padding. I still could cry! The wardrobe had a good cleaning, but 4 of my vintage dresses have major issues now. I spent hours trying to fix a lovely 40ies "Dirndl" and still have not finished the job.
> 
> Of course I checked the adjacent shelves where some my bags sit, too- no traces of mice- sigh of relief!
> The beast must have loved the peace behind closed doors (and a big crack in the rear wall of the wardrobe for easy access) . I´m tempted to remove the doors, now.


AUGHHH! Mice - wee wicked devils! 
I had a similar issue (and with a formal dress too!) but I had to get rid of the dress. I could have shortened it but then it wouldn't have looked right. 


Rhl2987 said:


> Wore this little one today while running errands!


It's gorgeous! 


More bags said:


> My blue bags,
> *2020*
> 
> Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir Taurillon Clemence
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Electric Stage Blue Natasha
> 
> View attachment 4685764


Beautiful blues!
We rarely hear about the So Kelly - how do you like it? I've looked at them but thought they might be too deep and I'd lose things in the bottom of the bag - even with pouches!


Rhl2987 said:


> Ladies, I wanted to come here to share a purchase that I’m torn about but am 90% certain I will not follow through with. I tried this Chanel mini yesterday at the mall and I fell in love with the adjustable chain. I wear my Chanel 19 the most of all my bags (it’s an actual daily wearer to take my daughter to daycare, run errands, etc), and I know I would use this often. I do already have a number of small sized bags, but only the mini Lindy is black. I love this bag and am feeling pangs about not getting it, but I also know that I don’t need it and I’d rather just spend my money at H.


It's lovely… but if you don't need it and you'd rather be at H… 
I'd pass myself.


momasaurus said:


> Thank you, Cookie. I now understand the appeal of the Garden Party. I have been having green lust, and this was ridiculously low priced.


Do tell - I'm all ears about the Garden Party love. I have resisted  because I don't think I'd like a tote that is arm carry only.
I am also having green lust - must be something in the water?


----------



## dcooney4

For me which color? Need quick reponse


----------



## ohmisseevee

dcooney4 said:


> For me which color? Need quick reponse



I like both options here but I think the black with gold hardware looks fabulous here, moreso than the taupe.


----------



## Rhl2987

dcooney4 said:


> For me which color? Need quick reponse


I'm here for you!! I like both but also want to know what you need more in your bag collection/for your wardrobe. Do you already have a lot of black bags or are you searching for more? I think I'm drawn to the gray more! It has a nice taupe undertone.


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> I'm here for you!! I like both but also want to know what you need more in your bag collection/for your wardrobe. Do you already have a lot of black bags or are you searching for more? I think I'm drawn to the gray more! It has a nice taupe undertone.


I do have other black bags but no black satchels as the only one I do have is to big and at the consignment shop. The other is more taupe not really grey .


----------



## dcooney4

I am strolling around and must make a decision in an hour. I have been waiting for them to be a good price.


----------



## ohmisseevee

dcooney4 said:


> I do have other black bags but no black satchels as the only one I do have is to big and at the consignment shop. The other is more taupe not really grey .



I'm biased (love a good black bag), but I think if you do not currently have a black bag / black satchel this one looks to be a great size/shape.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> For me which color? Need quick reponse


Well - I do love a good black bag!
I'd go with the black, esp since you don't have one this size.


----------



## doni

dcooney4 said:


> For me which color? Need quick reponse


Black!
But I am not an etoupe person at all.

Loving all the blue bags!

I have been tidying up and kondo-ing this weekend. Very happy with myself. I am not going to pretend _everything_ I own is in this wardrobe. But it is getting pretty close.
Two of those drawers are currently empty by the way .


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Late post: Feb 16 week.  Can you tell I'm a red person!!! Lol.  Chanel double flap,  Hermes: birkin 25, Kelly Ado, mini evelyne,  silk n wallet , Alexander McQueen tote,  Gucci: exotic dionysus,  disco bag,  tote, LV: alma,  giant neverfull,  longchamp: limited edition Paris bag,  and a backpack.


----------



## ohmisseevee

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Late post: Feb 16 week.  Can you tell I'm a red person!!! Lol.  Chanel double flap,  Hermes: birkin 25, Kelly Ado, mini evelyne,  silk n wallet , Alexander McQueen tote,  Gucci: exotic dionysus,  disco bag,  tote, LV: alma,  giant neverfull,  longchamp: limited edition Paris bag,  and a backpack.



You have such a beautiful red collection!!


----------



## dcooney4

Thanks for all your help. I ended up getting the black one . I really liked the taupe too . I was looking at less expensive satchel and then msd reminded someone to not settle. So I went to mulberry to see if it was in my budget. I got lucky so I bought it.


----------



## dcooney4

doni said:


> Black!
> But I am not an etoupe person at all.
> 
> Loving all the blue bags!
> 
> I have been tidying up and kondo-ing this weekend. Very happy with myself. I am not going to pretend _everything_ I own is in this wardrobe. But it is getting pretty close.
> Two of those drawers are currently empty by the way .
> 
> View attachment 4686037


Your closet is wonderful. I hate clutter so this really makes me happy.


----------



## Cookiefiend

doni said:


> Black!
> But I am not an etoupe person at all.
> 
> Loving all the blue bags!
> 
> I have been tidying up and kondo-ing this weekend. Very happy with myself. I am not going to pretend _everything_ I own is in this wardrobe. But it is getting pretty close.
> Two of those drawers are currently empty by the way .
> 
> View attachment 4686037





ohmigosh - what a beautiful closet! 
Wow. Just wow! 


MrsMBunboxing said:


> Late post: Feb 16 week.  Can you tell I'm a red person!!! Lol.  Chanel double flap,  Hermes: birkin 25, Kelly Ado, mini evelyne,  silk n wallet , Alexander McQueen tote,  Gucci: exotic dionysus,  disco bag,  tote, LV: alma,  giant neverfull,  longchamp: limited edition Paris bag,  and a backpack.


Yay - red purses!! 
These are gorgeous!


----------



## dcooney4

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Late post: Feb 16 week.  Can you tell I'm a red person!!! Lol.  Chanel double flap,  Hermes: birkin 25, Kelly Ado, mini evelyne,  silk n wallet , Alexander McQueen tote,  Gucci: exotic dionysus,  disco bag,  tote, LV: alma,  giant neverfull,  longchamp: limited edition Paris bag,  and a backpack.




Gorgeous Reds! Must look away!


----------



## Rhl2987

dcooney4 said:


> I do have other black bags but no black satchels as the only one I do have is to big and at the consignment shop. The other is more taupe not really grey .


Then go for the black!


----------



## Rhl2987

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks for all your help. I ended up getting the black one . I really liked the taupe too . I was looking at less expensive satchel and then msd reminded someone to not settle. So I went to mulberry to see if it was in my budget. I got lucky so I bought it.


Yay!! Glad to see this!


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> For me which color? Need quick reponse


Mulberry bags. My heart beats with joy at these little beauties. They look like original SBS bags rather than the new style? I like the black but then I have one of those. If it’s NVT leather I’d definitely get black! 

 The taupe is lovely too. I have a mole grey original bays which is similar- but more grey - goes with everything! Have you picked yet?


----------



## Rhl2987

doni said:


> Black!
> But I am not an etoupe person at all.
> 
> Loving all the blue bags!
> 
> I have been tidying up and kondo-ing this weekend. Very happy with myself. I am not going to pretend _everything_ I own is in this wardrobe. But it is getting pretty close.
> Two of those drawers are currently empty by the way .
> 
> View attachment 4686037


Your closet is beyond beautiful!! I’m so happy to hear about your downsizing. It must feel good.


----------



## Rhl2987

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Late post: Feb 16 week.  Can you tell I'm a red person!!! Lol.  Chanel double flap,  Hermes: birkin 25, Kelly Ado, mini evelyne,  silk n wallet , Alexander McQueen tote,  Gucci: exotic dionysus,  disco bag,  tote, LV: alma,  giant neverfull,  longchamp: limited edition Paris bag,  and a backpack.


This is an absolutely incredible red collection!! Please share which are your favorites and why!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Rhl2987 said:


> This is an absolutely incredible red collection!!


Thank you!


----------



## Rhl2987

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Thank you!


Edited my comment to ask which are your favorites. I really want to hear about some of your most loved pieces!


----------



## Katinahat

doni said:


> Black!
> But I am not an etoupe person at all.
> 
> Loving all the blue bags!
> 
> I have been tidying up and kondo-ing this weekend. Very happy with myself. I am not going to pretend _everything_ I own is in this wardrobe. But it is getting pretty close.
> Two of those drawers are currently empty by the way .
> 
> View attachment 4686037


Your clothes cupboard is totally amazing! I love it. ❤️


----------



## keodi

ElainePG said:


> Not sure if the SF boutique is getting them or not… it's considered a flagship, so they probably are (eventually). But I won't be there until September, and I needed a prezzie. Now.
> 
> So I just trotted off to the H website, and, um, I ordered myself a tube of Rose Encens.
> 
> View attachment 4684227


OMG! Same! im waiting for it to get here, I hope I like it!


----------



## muchstuff

Cookiefiend said:


> We all have to start somewhere - good for you on listing 2 bags! I hope they sell quickly!
> If your replacements are exactly what you were looking for (not settling) - you're doing it right!
> 
> AUGHHH! Mice - wee wicked devils!
> I had a similar issue (and with a formal dress too!) but I had to get rid of the dress. I could have shortened it but then it wouldn't have looked right.
> 
> It's gorgeous!
> 
> Beautiful blues!
> We rarely hear about the So Kelly - how do you like it? I've looked at them but thought they might be too deep and I'd lose things in the bottom of the bag - even with pouches!
> 
> It's lovely… but if you don't need it and you'd rather be at H…
> I'd pass myself.
> 
> Do tell - I'm all ears about the Garden Party love. I have resisted  because I don't think I'd like a tote that is arm carry only.
> I am also having green lust - must be something in the water?


I actually have six listed but bought four recently. Still, at least I’m letting some go...


----------



## muchstuff

dcooney4 said:


> I am strolling around and must make a decision in an hour. I have been waiting for them to be a good price.


I love taupe but it doesn’t really jive with my wardrobe choices, I think it’s too warm to wear with all of the grey I wear. I’m always looking for good alternatives to black, will you get good use if you choose the taupe?


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks for all your help. I ended up getting the black one . I really liked the taupe too . I was looking at less expensive satchel and then msd reminded someone to not settle. So I went to mulberry to see if it was in my budget. I got lucky so I bought it.


I see I was too late as you’d bought it already. Black is a great choice in a mulberry satchel as it looks fabulous for casual or smarter events, is a practical size and will last forever! 

Enjoy!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Rhl2987 said:


> Edited my comment to ask which are your favorites. I really want to hear about some of your most loved pieces!


Less used pieces would be the alma and the exotic dionysus , the dionysus is very heavy maybe because of the metal hardware and the strap,  and the alma because it is so delicate,  it gets a lot of fingerprints.  I use my longchamp tote for everyday work. I use my B25 on weekends (I rotate it with the other B/K/C). I use my mini evelyne a lot at dinner since I only carry a wallet and a phone.  I use the Gucci tote and the disco bag for travel since they have zippers,  I feel a little safer.  The Chanel flap for a dressier night out. I haven't used my mcqueen for a long time,  the strap hurts my shoulder.  The LV giant neverfull I used it once in a while walking around the casino.  And still to this day I haven't worn my Kelly ado (buyer's remorse?)


----------



## keodi

Rhl2987 said:


> Picked up my new mini Roulis today!


fabulous bag! I really like that dress on you!



momasaurus said:


> My green garden party. Not pictured are my olive toile and Rouge H box BOLIDE (which you’ve seen) and a BV intrecciato wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4684759



I love that garden party tote! great colour!



Katinahat said:


> Here it is. My blue family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4684961
> 
> Orla K Oilskin Cats Backpack, Coach Mercer, Bayswater Tote, Darley Wallet and Mini Cara.


Great blue bag family! I love the various bags! 


dcooney4 said:


> Furla
> Jack Gomme
> Tori Burch Thea
> I have two more need to photograph.


nice!



dcooney4 said:


> My new Tori is still wrapped but I posted a picture of the two I sent my dd when I couldn’t decide. I bought the light blue one.
> Then the other is a Coach and also comes with a cross body strap.


great bags! i like the light blue Tori better. Great choice!



Katinahat said:


> Came home to discover one of my cats had decided to hang out with the O.K. cat bag that I’d left out after blue photograph for the family shot.
> View attachment 4685319


Awww what a cutie!



More bags said:


> My blue bags,
> *2020*
> 
> Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir Taurillon Clemence
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Electric Stage Blue Natasha
> 
> View attachment 4685764


Beautiful blue set! I love the bleu Saphir!



Rhl2987 said:


> Ladies, I wanted to come here to share a purchase that I’m torn about but am 90% certain I will not follow through with. I tried this Chanel mini yesterday at the mall and I fell in love with the adjustable chain. I wear my Chanel 19 the most of all my bags (it’s an actual daily wearer to take my daughter to daycare, run errands, etc), and I know I would use this often. I do already have a number of small sized bags, but only the mini Lindy is black. I love this bag and am feeling pangs about not getting it, but I also know that I don’t need it and I’d rather just spend my money at H.


I think you should get this bag, and sell another less used bag in your collection perhaps?



dcooney4 said:


> For me which color? Need quick reponse


I love the taupe colour, but I saw later you chose the black, great, and practical choice!


Rhl2987 said:


> I'm here for you!! I like both but also want to know what you need more in your bag collection/for your wardrobe. Do you already have a lot of black bags or are you searching for more? I think I'm drawn to the gray more! It has a nice taupe undertone.


I was too!



doni said:


> Black!
> But I am not an etoupe person at all.
> 
> Loving all the blue bags!
> 
> I have been tidying up and kondo-ing this weekend. Very happy with myself. I am not going to pretend _everything_ I own is in this wardrobe. But it is getting pretty close.
> Two of those drawers are currently empty by the way .
> 
> View attachment 4686037


beautiful wardrobe!!


MrsMBunboxing said:


> Late post: Feb 16 week.  Can you tell I'm a red person!!! Lol.  Chanel double flap,  Hermes: birkin 25, Kelly Ado, mini evelyne,  silk n wallet , Alexander McQueen tote,  Gucci: exotic dionysus,  disco bag,  tote, LV: alma,  giant neverfull,  longchamp: limited edition Paris bag,  and a backpack.


I'm lovin the reds!!! Like Rhi2987, I'd love to know which red do you use the most?


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Mulberry bags. My heart beats with joy at these little beauties. They look like original SBS bags rather than the new style? I like the black but then I have one of those. If it’s NVT leather I’d definitely get black!
> 
> The taupe is lovely too. I have a mole grey original bays which is similar- but more grey - goes with everything! Have you picked yet?


I went for Black. It is not NVT Leather it is small grain leather. Old style but new bag!


----------



## can_do_mom

doni said:


> Black!
> But I am not an etoupe person at all.
> 
> Loving all the blue bags!
> 
> I have been tidying up and kondo-ing this weekend. Very happy with myself. I am not going to pretend _everything_ I own is in this wardrobe. But it is getting pretty close.
> Two of those drawers are currently empty by the way .
> 
> View attachment 4686037


Doni, your closet makes my heart sing! Very inspirational!


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> I see I was too late as you’d bought it already. Black is a great choice in a mulberry satchel as it looks fabulous for casual or smarter events, is a practical size and will last forever!
> 
> Enjoy!


Thanks! It was hard as I was drawn toward the taupe too. My dd reminded me that I don’t generally wear colors that would go with it.


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> I went for Black. It is not NVT Leather it is small grain leather. Old style but new bag!





dcooney4 said:


> Thanks! It was hard as I was drawn toward the taupe too. My dd reminded me that I don’t generally wear colors that would go with it.


You made a brilliant choice. The original SBS is a wonderful bag and it’s great you can still get the style. I was trying to see if I could see the iconic tree on the lock or the newer branded lock. Was it an outlet store you were in? In many ways, I wish there was an outlet nearer me but it’s probably good there isn’t! Just a full price boutique here. 

The small classic grain leather is excellent in black too. My Seaton has that exact leather and it doesn’t have a mark on it. I am certain you will love this bag. I’m really excited for you. It’s great to have a DD who can do bag advice! More pics please!


----------



## Uptown Luxer

My blues .... I will make a decision to use them this month.  I think I used the Antigona twice only .... ugh. It’s really stiff. I wear my Pochette Métis A LOT.  Plan yo get another color.


----------



## Rhl2987

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Less used pieces would be the alma and the exotic dionysus , the dionysus is very heavy maybe because of the metal hardware and the strap,  and the alma because it is so delicate,  it gets a lot of fingerprints.  I use my longchamp tote for everyday work. I use my B25 on weekends (I rotate it with the other B/K/C). I use my mini evelyne a lot at dinner since I only carry a wallet and a phone.  I use the Gucci tote and the disco bag for travel since they have zippers,  I feel a little safer.  The Chanel flap for a dressier night out. I haven't used my mcqueen for a long time,  the strap hurts my shoulder.  The LV giant neverfull I used it once in a while walking around the casino.  And still to this day I haven't worn my Kelly ado (buyer's remorse?)


I’m sorry the Kelly Ado hasn’t worked for you! But thank you for sharing!


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> You made a brilliant choice. The original SBS is a wonderful bag and it’s great you can still get the style. I was trying to see if I could see the iconic tree on the lock or the newer branded lock. Was it an outlet store you were in? In many ways, I wish there was an outlet nearer me but it’s probably good there isn’t! Just a full price boutique here.
> 
> The small classic grain leather is excellent in black too. My Seaton has that exact leather and it doesn’t have a mark on it. I am certain you will love this bag. I’m really excited for you. It’s great to have a DD who can do bag advice! More pics please!


Yes, it was the outlet. The full price shop is way to far away.


----------



## dcooney4

Uptown Luxer said:


> My blues .... I will make a decision to use them this month.  I think I used the Antigona twice only .... ugh. It’s really stiff. I wear my Pochette Métis A LOT.  Plan yo get another color.


Well rounded and beautiful blue collection.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Uptown Luxer said:


> My blues .... I will make a decision to use them this month.  I think I used the Antigona twice only .... ugh. It’s really stiff. I wear my Pochette Métis A LOT.  Plan yo get another color.


These are very pretty!
I see the Pochette Metis quite a bit, but haven't really looked into it. Is it pretty small? It seems like it is… I think @ElainePG  has one and loves hers too.


----------



## Uptown Luxer

Cookiefiend said:


> These are very pretty!
> I see the Pochette Metis quite a bit, but haven't really looked into it. Is it pretty small? It seems like it is… I think @ElainePG  has one and loves hers too.


Thank you!  I love the PM. I think it’s the ideal bag for me. I can fit my phone 6S, mini Pochette, Boy zippy card case, keys, sunglasses and I would still have room for other things.  I don’t know the canvas one but the leather looks well constructed to me.  I’ve had it for 1 year and no glazing issues, knock on wood.


----------



## Katinahat

Uptown Luxer said:


> My blues .... I will make a decision to use them this month.  I think I used the Antigona twice only .... ugh. It’s really stiff. I wear my Pochette Métis A LOT.  Plan yo get another color.


Beautiful bag collection. Lovely shades of blue and styles. Especially like your pochette. How much does it hold inside?


----------



## Katinahat

Uptown Luxer said:


> Thank you!  I love the PM. I think it’s the ideal bag for me. I can fit my phone 6S, mini Pochette, Boy zippy card case, keys, sunglasses and I would still have room for other things.  I don’t know the canvas one but the leather looks well constructed to me.  I’ve had it for 1 year and no glazing issues, knock on wood.



Oops! You just answered my question. That’s quite a good volume then. ☺️


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> Yes, it was the outlet. The full price shop is way to far away.


Probably better that way! Enjoy your lovely new bag!


----------



## Katinahat

Oh my goodness! I’m in love with the new Mulberry jewellery line. I’m not meant to be buying bags but jewellery


What do you think of this bracelet? Publicity shot from website. Comes in pink leather too.


----------



## Uptown Luxer

Katinahat said:


> Oh my goodness! I’m in love with the new Mulberry jewellery line. I’m not meant to be buying bags but jewellery
> View attachment 4686420
> 
> What do you think of this bracelet? Publicity shot from website. Comes in pink leather too.


Is this gold or brass?


----------



## Katinahat

Uptown Luxer said:


> Is this gold or brass?


Good question. I had to check website. It’s gold plated brass.


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> We all have to start somewhere - good for you on listing 2 bags! I hope they sell quickly!
> If your replacements are exactly what you were looking for (not settling) - you're
> 
> Beautiful blues!
> We rarely hear about the So Kelly - how do you like it? I've looked at them but thought they might be too deep and I'd lose things in the bottom of the bag - even with pouches!
> 
> Do tell - I'm all ears about the Garden Party love. I have resisted  because I don't think I'd like a tote that is arm carry only.
> I am also having green lust - must be something in the water?



Well I can actually get this up on the shoulder, when not wearing a winter coat. When I broke my arm I stopped carrying it, but I’m ready to bring it out again.


----------



## papertiger

Rhl2987 said:


> BOTD today. I only went out to pick up a blazer from my new favorite ethical and sustainable store, but I switched out my bag for it!



Such a nice colour!


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Oops, I do and it drives me crazy. I can´t even explain where this obsession has come from. I wear silver jewellery and this generally means no gold hardware on my handbags- or jackets/coats- at least as soon as what I´m wearing is supposed to be an "outfit".
> Sometimes I catch myself refusing to wear shoes with a tiny golden fastener in combination with a silver hardware bag....  "grandma" rules of fashion?



Doesn't matter that you have your own rules, you are an independent spirit


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> Clashing metal! Mulberry lily with silver and MK jacket with gold zips. Sorry if its distressing! I didn’t think it would work but I thought it looked fine!
> View attachment 4681692


100% fine


----------



## momasaurus

keodi said:


> fabulous bag!
> 
> I love that garden party tote! great colour!
> 
> 
> I love the taupe colour, but I saw later you chose the black, great, and practical choice!
> 
> I was too!
> 
> 
> beautiful wardrobe!!
> 
> I'm lovin the reds!!! Like Rhi2987, I'd love to know which red do you use the most?


Thanks. It’s especially fun with the blue interior.


----------



## ElainePG

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4684395
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My green collection: Ivy green Coach Rogue, moss green Coach Tabby, green MK wristlet trio, LV cosmetic case, green Coach Rexy wallet, green camo pouch.


Love these olive greens. Terrific collection.


----------



## Rhl2987

Katinahat said:


> Oh my goodness! I’m in love with the new Mulberry jewellery line. I’m not meant to be buying bags but jewellery
> View attachment 4686420
> 
> What do you think of this bracelet? Publicity shot from website. Comes in pink leather too.


I think it’s lovely! The belt is awesome! I’ll have to take a look although I really try not to buy costumer jewelry simply.


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> Picked up my new mini Roulis today!


That bag looks so cute on you! And the entire outfit is perfect.
How do you see using the mini Roulis… as an everyday bag, an evening out bag, a supplementary bag? Does it hold much?


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> My green garden party. Not pictured are my olive toile and Rouge H box BOLIDE (which you’ve seen) and a BV intrecciato wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4684759


Great shade of green. It makes me think of the olive in a martini…


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> Upon looking at the East Side in different lighting there in the store, I was almost sure it is not a true red, but rather a brick red.  My heart sank because I thought I already found THE red bag.  But it’s a nice feeling to be able to walk away instead of settling!
> 
> This is the bag I want:
> View attachment 4684867
> 
> Instead, I went for the card case from BV (discounted) that I have wanted for a while but exceeded the de minimis (in terms of paying duties and taxes).


Good for you, for not settling, even the price was good! For sure if you want red, you want RED… not brick!!!

And in the meantime, the card case is lovely.


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> Came home to discover one of my cats had decided to hang out with the O.K. cat bag that I’d left out after blue photograph for the family shot.
> View attachment 4685319


Gorgeous… the bag AND the cat!


----------



## baghabitz34

ElainePG said:


> Love these olive greens. Terrific collection.


Thanks!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Uptown Luxer said:


> Can you seal that hole?  I had a similar problem but thank God was in an patio closet. I called someone to close the hole and put something under the door to seal it so no more mice would come in. There were some mice wondering in the back patio but after putting traps they died down. Good luck


I checked again, today and it´s the back wall of the wardrobe that has detached... it´s a shabby "appartment wall", no chance to get behind it and fix this. I just removed one of the doors to end the cozy atmosphere and now am waiting for hubby to put up some traps for just in case. I believe we caught the family to be during the last raid. We are living in an old house. There´ll always be mice sneaking in. With the wardrobe open now I at least will check it more frequently as everything is in plain view. Today I turned my room inside out, threw out heaps of things I don´t need and tried to make it less stuffed. Guess who has no motivation to buy anything new right now....


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> So sorry to hear about the mouse in the house and the damage to your dresses.


Thank-you! At least the beast did not eat my handbags! I hope to be able to repair or shorten my dresses.... this will keep me good and far away from ebay...


----------



## keodi

ElainePG said:


> Gorgeous… the bag AND the cat!


 agreed!


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> Ladies, I wanted to come here to share a purchase that I’m torn about but am 90% certain I will not follow through with. I tried this Chanel mini yesterday at the mall and I fell in love with the adjustable chain. I wear my Chanel 19 the most of all my bags (it’s an actual daily wearer to take my daughter to daycare, run errands, etc), and I know I would use this often. I do already have a number of small sized bags, but only the mini Lindy is black. I love this bag and am feeling pangs about not getting it, but I also know that I don’t need it and I’d rather just spend my money at H.


I see why you're torn… that adjustable chain is incredible! If it were me, I guess some of the questions I'd ask myself would be:
- would it steal uses away from the black Lindy?
- would it steal uses away from the other similar-sized small bags?
- which would I rather have: this bag, or $$$ to spend at H???  

Good luck deciding. Keep us posted!


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> That bag looks so cute on you! And the entire outfit is perfect.
> How do you see using the mini Roulis… as an everyday bag, an evening out bag, a supplementary bag? Does it hold much?


Thank you dear! I see it as an everyday bag, although my Beton could certainly be day to night. I carry next to nothing so don’t need much more room for an everyday bag. I have even stopped bringing a diaper bag when I’m out with my daughter for 2-3 hours! Sometimes when I’m with my husband it’ll be a second bag since we have the diaper bag too. But I generally will carry it as my only bag. I absolutely love this style and would go so far as to say it’s my favorite bag style from H.


----------



## keodi

Uptown Luxer said:


> My blues .... I will make a decision to use them this month.  I think I used the Antigona twice only .... ugh. It’s really stiff. I wear my Pochette Métis A LOT.  Plan yo get another color.


very nice!!!


----------



## keodi

ElainePG said:


> I see why you're torn… that adjustable chain is incredible! If it were me, I guess some of the questions I'd ask myself would be:
> - would it steal uses away from the black Lindy?
> - would it steal uses away from the other similar-sized small bags?
> - which would I rather have: this bag, or $$$ to spend at H???
> 
> Good luck deciding. Keep us posted!


those are some great questions actually!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> Nightmare! Poor you. Glad you got it out and hope you can get your poor dresses sorted.
> 
> I have some experience with these blighters living in a house built in the 1800s. We completely renovated when we moved in as it needed a huge amount of work (living with my folks for 4 months and spending all that money on the house = no bag buying!). A year later a mouse under the floors ate  through one of our central heating pipes! Cost a fortune to take up my solid oak flooring to fix! They can eat through anything! Fortunately they don’t seem to be able to get into the house. We had it all checked and I’m sure my cats would make short work of them if they did!
> 
> The best advice I got at the times was to fill any holes with wire wool (from a DIY store) before blocking them up as it’s about the only thing they can’t chew! Good luck with the fight!



Thank-you! Your house must be amazing now it is fully renovated! Ours is from 1890 and far from being renovated. It´s all really makeshift and all three of us having far too much things does not help. I had my warning! It´s time to set up traps, again!


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> I see why you're torn… that adjustable chain is incredible! If it were me, I guess some of the questions I'd ask myself would be:
> - would it steal uses away from the black Lindy?
> - would it steal uses away from the other similar-sized small bags?
> - which would I rather have: this bag, or $$$ to spend at H???
> 
> Good luck deciding. Keep us posted!


I think it would steal away uses from all of my other bags, seeing how the Chanel 19 truly did that! I’m hoping this doesn’t sell out so I’m going to wait and think awhile, and list my Gris Asphalt mini Roulis as the first to go if I decide I need this one. I will keep you posted!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

doni said:


> Black!
> But I am not an etoupe person at all.
> 
> Loving all the blue bags!
> 
> I have been tidying up and kondo-ing this weekend. Very happy with myself. I am not going to pretend _everything_ I own is in this wardrobe. But it is getting pretty close.
> Two of those drawers are currently empty by the way .
> 
> View attachment 4686037


Wow! That´s impressively neat!


----------



## ElainePG

doni said:


> I have been tidying up and kondo-ing this weekend. Very happy with myself. I am not going to pretend _everything_ I own is in this wardrobe. But it is getting pretty close.
> *Two of those drawers are currently empty by the way* .
> 
> View attachment 4686037


Seeing this makes me happy. I love it when my closet looks (a wee bit) like this. The only way I can make it happen is with a strict "one in, one or two out" policy."

But… empty drawers??????? Be still, my beating heart!!!!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Late post: Feb 16 week.  Can you tell I'm a red person!!! Lol.  Chanel double flap,  Hermes: birkin 25, Kelly Ado, mini evelyne,  silk n wallet , Alexander McQueen tote,  Gucci: exotic dionysus,  disco bag,  tote, LV: alma,  giant neverfull,  longchamp: limited edition Paris bag,  and a backpack.


Wonderful red bags! I think I love them all!


----------



## ElainePG

keodi said:


> OMG! Same! im waiting for it to get here, I hope I like it!


Just got an email from H saying it will be here next Monday. The site is now sold out of it, so I'm so glad it shipped!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> AUGHHH! Mice - wee wicked devils!
> I had a similar issue (and with a formal dress too!) but I had to get rid of the dress. I could have shortened it but then it wouldn't have looked right.


What a shame you lost your formal dress! Meanwhile I think I got lucky. I threw out one jacket I didn´t care for anyway and hope to rescue the 4 chewed dresses. Two of them are rather random 70ies- one a kaftan I had always wanted to make mini anyway-  and will be ok shortened, a 60ies dress is already fixed and my late 40ies/ early 50ies Dirndl should be fine with some daring patching. Dresses of this era get away with repairs. At first sight I almost threw it away, but then realized it´s so old and the original owner would never had thrown it out had this happened, but repaired.


----------



## ElainePG

Uptown Luxer said:


> My blues .... I will make a decision to use them this month.  I think I used the Antigona twice only .... ugh. It’s really stiff. I wear my Pochette Métis A LOT.  Plan yo get another color.


I love your Pochette Métis in the Marine Rouge combo. That little pop of red is so striking against the dark navy. And the Empreinte leather… yum! I have the same color combo in a Montaigne BB… will post later this week.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> These are very pretty!
> I see the Pochette Metis quite a bit, but haven't really looked into it. Is it pretty small? It seems like it is… I think @ElainePG  has one and loves hers too.


I don't have a Pochette Métis, but I do have that color & leather. It's a Montaigne BB…


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Uptown Luxer said:


> My blues .... I will make a decision to use them this month.  I think I used the Antigona twice only .... ugh. It’s really stiff. I wear my Pochette Métis A LOT.  Plan yo get another color.


Your blue bags are all very lovely! Is the Antigona a small size? I always thought they only came in fairly big.


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> Oh my goodness! I’m in love with the new Mulberry jewellery line. I’m not meant to be buying bags but jewellery
> View attachment 4686420
> 
> What do you think of this bracelet? Publicity shot from website. Comes in pink leather too.


Love it!

I. Do. NOT. Need. Jewelry.


----------



## ElainePG

My other blue bags (photos from last year):

Balenciaga First in Atlantique with rose gold hardware (using a Mautto strap to make it crossbody):



Marc Jacobs Large Single in Bluette, with silver hardware:


----------



## Katinahat

ElainePG said:


> I don't have a Pochette Métis, but I do have that color & leather. It's a Montaigne BB…
> View attachment 4686529


That is totally gorgeous! I love it. ❤️


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Rhl2987 said:


> Oh dear!! I’m so sorry to hear that! Please let us know if you’re able to salvage your dresses!


It will take another while, especially as today I didn´t do any sewing but tried to tidy up my room and remove any unwanted items and organize my mess a bit better, but I think I can rescue them in one wayor the other.


----------



## Katinahat

ElainePG said:


> My other blue bags (photos from last year):
> 
> Balenciaga First in Atlantique with rose gold hardware (using a Mautto strap to make it crossbody):
> View attachment 4686532
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs Large Single in Bluette, with silver hardware:
> View attachment 4686534


Oh my, I’m overwhelmed by these bags! That Bal is fabulous!


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you! Your house must be amazing now it is fully renovated! Ours is from 1890 and far from being renovated. It´s all really makeshift and all three of us having far too much things does not help. I had my warning! It´s time to set up traps, again!


We had no choice but to do it all. There was no kitchen or indoor lavatory, the electrics got condemned the day we bought it and we had to take out every joist and floorboard downstairs due to damp! Meant there wasn’t much money left to make it high spec but we’ve got it comfortable and we like it! We can upgrade bits in time. I’m sure you’ll get there eventually.


----------



## msd_bags

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Late post: Feb 16 week.  Can you tell I'm a red person!!! Lol.  Chanel double flap,  Hermes: birkin 25, Kelly Ado, mini evelyne,  silk n wallet , Alexander McQueen tote,  Gucci: exotic dionysus,  disco bag,  tote, LV: alma,  giant neverfull,  longchamp: limited edition Paris bag,  and a backpack.


A very nice and varied collection!!


dcooney4 said:


> Thanks for all your help. I ended up getting the black one . I really liked the taupe too . I was looking at less expensive satchel and then msd reminded someone to not settle. So I went to mulberry to see if it was in my budget. I got lucky so I bought it.


Either really looked great, but I’m glad you went for the one that would have more use for you!! When I saw your question (several hours later) I thought that the taupe might steal use from your Coach Dreamer.  And can I again say that I hope I have access to a Mulberry outlet!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> I don't have a Pochette Métis, but I do have that color & leather. It's a Montaigne BB…
> View attachment 4686529


Ahhh - it was the leather that I remembered! So sorry I had the wrong style though!
I love this one, it’s a tad bigger than the PM - yes? 
(It’s not like I carry a lot, but what I *do* carry - I need... plus if I can’t get Mr Cookie’s wallet in it - you know what he’ll call it!   )


ElainePG said:


> My other blue bags (photos from last year):
> 
> Balenciaga First in Atlantique with rose gold hardware (using a Mautto strap to make it crossbody):
> View attachment 4686532
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs Large Single in Bluette, with silver hardware:
> View attachment 4686534


Love the Bal!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> We had no choice but to do it all. There was no kitchen or indoor lavatory, the electrics got condemned the day we bought it and we had to take out every joist and floorboard downstairs due to damp! Meant there wasn’t much money left to make it high spec but we’ve got it comfortable and we like it! We can upgrade bits in time. I’m sure you’ll get there eventually.



We´ve been here for 10 years, 5 of which we lived in a big trailer in front of the building. Somehow we have lost a bit of drive and got used to living in the upstairs of the house as it is- still really makeshift and no, there´s no "real" kitchen, only a multi functional room in which there is a big table from a school´s chemistry lab with a two plate cooker from the 60ies on it, a dishwasher, a washing machine..., but that´s my smallest concern as I hate cooking! What I miss are wardrobes- lots of them - and glass fronted cabinets! 
All three of us are mad collectors and have far too many things, so we have been filling up the rooms, covering the brick walls with paintings and things, filled the rooms with found and given furniture and started to love it as it is. Money always seems to be going towards other things...  the downstairs hasn´t been touched in a year and I seem to have filled most of it with prams that will have to go over to the storage house, before any kind of work is possible...  I´m laughing about myself now! Imagine before I came here I lived in a nice house near Düsseldorf. Now I have got used to makeshift and actually are quite happy with how things are. It´s so simple, so easy, no worries about things being perfect, not too much house cleaning....   
Hubby in contrary longs for finished rooms.
We will get there! One day- but don´t bet on this being soon.


----------



## doni

Uptown Luxer said:


> My blues .... I will make a decision to use them this month.  I think I used the Antigona twice only .... ugh. It’s really stiff. I wear my Pochette Métis A LOT.  Plan yo get another color.


For an instant, I owned that very SL Lou Lou, and then remember cross bodies are not really my thing.


ElainePG said:


> My other blue bags (photos from last year):
> Balenciaga First in Atlantique with rose gold hardware (using a Mautto strap to make it crossbody):
> View attachment 4686532
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs Large Single in Bluette, with silver hardware:
> View attachment 4686534



I had a Bal in that same color, a small crossbody, don’t remember the name, which ended up the color of the handle stitches in yours, like extremely distressed denim. That was a serviceable bag.



cowgirlsboots said:


> We´ve been here for 10 years, 5 of which we lived in a big trailer in front of the building. Somehow we have lost a bit of drive and got used to living in the upstairs of the house as it is- still really makeshift and no, there´s no "real" kitchen, only a multi functional room in which there is a big table from a school´s chemistry lab with a two plate cooker from the 60ies on it, a dishwasher, a washing machine..., but that´s my smallest concern as I hate cooking! What I miss are wardrobes- lots of them - and glass fronted cabinets!
> All three of us are mad collectors and have far too many things, so we have been filling up the rooms, covering the brick walls with paintings and things, filled the rooms with found and given furniture and started to love it as it is. Money always seems to be going towards other things...  the downstairs hasn´t been touched in a year and I seem to have filled most of it with prams that will have to go over to the storage house, before any kind of work is possible...  I´m laughing about myself now! Imagine before I came here I lived in a nice house near Düsseldorf. Now I have got used to makeshift and actually are quite happy with how things are. It´s so simple, so easy, no worries about things being perfect, not too much house cleaning....
> Hubby in contrary longs for finished rooms.
> We will get there! One day- but don´t bet on this being soon.



Wow. I don’t know that I would be able to deal with all those prams, but your house sure sounds like fun!


----------



## papertiger

Uptown Luxer said:


> Totally understand!  I was feeling that way towards a Louis Vuitton bag that I saw.  I told my SA no and put a reminder on my phone to fast handbags and focus on Hermès.  I feel like I can never get the freaking bag because I get off track. So this year I started focusing on my relationship with my Hermès SA and not allow anymore distractions.  It is so hard, I know!  Focus on the goal!!!  You can do it





Rhl2987 said:


> Ladies, I wanted to come here to share a purchase that I’m torn about but am 90% certain I will not follow through with. I tried this Chanel mini yesterday at the mall and I fell in love with the adjustable chain. I wear my Chanel 19 the most of all my bags (it’s an actual daily wearer to take my daughter to daycare, run errands, etc), and I know I would use this often. I do already have a number of small sized bags, but only the mini Lindy is black. I love this bag and am feeling pangs about not getting it, but I also know that I don’t need it and I’d rather just spend my money at H.



Good resolve ladies. You can do it.


----------



## papertiger

doni said:


> This is nice and the adjustable chain is cool, I love a classic with a twist. Frankly, I doubt you’d ever regret this purchase. Bad advice I know, but, cannot you dispose of one or two of your other small bags? In and out is the best alternative to not buying I think. Or just focus on what you want from Hermes an don’t go to the mall for a while...



Ha ha, what I thought too. Shhhh we mustn't enable!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

doni said:


> Wow. I don’t know that I would be able to deal with all those prams, but your house sure sounds like fun!


For us it´s mostly fun. People who see it for the first time are usually torn between "cool" and "how can you live like this?"


----------



## doni

cowgirlsboots said:


> For us it´s mostly fun. People who see it for the first time are usually torn between "cool" and "how can you live like this?"


I understand, _I am_ torn, and I haven’t even seen it


----------



## cowgirlsboots

doni said:


> I understand, _I am_ torn, and I haven’t even seen it


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> We´ve been here for 10 years, 5 of which we lived in a big trailer in front of the building. Somehow we have lost a bit of drive and got used to living in the upstairs of the house as it is- still really makeshift and no, there´s no "real" kitchen, only a multi functional room in which there is a big table from a school´s chemistry lab with a two plate cooker from the 60ies on it, a dishwasher, a washing machine..., but that´s my smallest concern as I hate cooking! What I miss are wardrobes- lots of them - and glass fronted cabinets!
> All three of us are mad collectors and have far too many things, so we have been filling up the rooms, covering the brick walls with paintings and things, filled the rooms with found and given furniture and started to love it as it is. Money always seems to be going towards other things...  the downstairs hasn´t been touched in a year and I seem to have filled most of it with prams that will have to go over to the storage house, before any kind of work is possible...  I´m laughing about myself now! Imagine before I came here I lived in a nice house near Düsseldorf. Now I have got used to makeshift and actually are quite happy with how things are. It´s so simple, so easy, no worries about things being perfect, not too much house cleaning....
> Hubby in contrary longs for finished rooms.
> We will get there! One day- but don´t bet on this being soon.


Sounds like you’ve found a way of living that suits you and let’s you enjoy what you have. I’m an obsessive sorter so everything has to be done NOW! Probably the same reason I suddenly have to have new bags NOW!


----------



## Uptown Luxer

cowgirlsboots said:


> Your blue bags are all very lovely! Is the Antigona a small size? I always thought they only came in fairly big.


It’s the mini but I can fit quite a lot. I don’t like the small since I can’t use crossbody


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Uptown Luxer said:


> It’s the mini but I can fit quite a lot. I don’t like the small since I can’t use crossbody


That´s something new learned today: the Antigona comes in lots of different sizes! I must admit I am not very knowledgable when it comes to bags. Not even about my passion, pre 2011 Dior bags. I enjoy the learning, though.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you! Your house must be amazing now it is fully renovated! Ours is from 1890 and far from being renovated. It´s all really makeshift and all three of us having far too much things does not help. I had my warning! It´s time to set up traps, again!


I bet your home is very charming and has lots of character.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> My other blue bags (photos from last year):
> 
> Balenciaga First in Atlantique with rose gold hardware (using a Mautto strap to make it crossbody):
> View attachment 4686532
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs Large Single in Bluette, with silver hardware:
> View attachment 4686534


Beautiful blues!


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Oh my goodness! I’m in love with the new Mulberry jewellery line. I’m not meant to be buying bags but jewellery
> View attachment 4686420
> 
> What do you think of this bracelet? Publicity shot from website. Comes in pink leather too.


I think it is kind of cool . My only worry would the finish chip off with wear as dangling bracelets tend to bump things constantly on me.


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> That is totally gorgeous! I love it. ❤️


Thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> Oh my, I’m overwhelmed by these bags! That Bal is fabulous!


Thank you. 

I bought this Bal about 5 years ago. I saw pix of it here on tPF and thought it would be a perfect size for me, but it had been discontinued.  Thank goodness for trusted reseller sites! I also was pleased to find one with the giant rose gold hardware, which (naturally!) had also been discontinued.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Ahhh - it was the leather that I remembered! So sorry I had the wrong style though!
> *I love this one, it’s a tad bigger than the PM - yes? *
> (It’s not like I carry a lot, but what I *do* carry - I need... plus if I can’t get Mr Cookie’s wallet in it - you know what he’ll call it!   )
> /QUOTE]



Yes, plus it's open on the top (except for the center zipper which… duh… zips) so it also is more accessible. Probably not as good a bag for city or public transport use, but I live in a tiny town and I either walk or drive.

Here's the interior of the bag, showing the center zipped divider. Love the surprise of the lining!


----------



## ElainePG

doni said:


> I had a Bal in that same color, a small crossbody, don’t remember the name, which ended up the color of the handle stitches in yours, like extremely distressed denim. That was a serviceable bag.


"Serviceable" is a good name for my bag! It is FOR SURE not a bag I'd carry when I'm dressed up. It pairs very well with faded jeans, though.


----------



## keodi

ElainePG said:


> I don't have a Pochette Métis, but I do have that color & leather. It's a Montaigne BB…
> View attachment 4686529


oooooh very nice!


----------



## More bags

Rhl2987 said:


> Ladies, I wanted to come here to share a purchase that I’m torn about but am 90% certain I will not follow through with. I tried this Chanel mini yesterday at the mall and I fell in love with the adjustable chain. I wear my Chanel 19 the most of all my bags (it’s an actual daily wearer to take my daughter to daycare, run errands, etc), and I know I would use this often. I do already have a number of small sized bags, but only the mini Lindy is black. I love this bag and am feeling pangs about not getting it, but I also know that I don’t need it and I’d rather just spend my money at H.


This is a cute bag and it looks fantastic on you - yes, to the adjustable strap! How would this bag fit within your total collection? Does it fill a gap, does it overlap with existing bags, do you like it more than bags you already own and carry? How would this addition fit with your current goals and the bags you’ve recently added? I love all the bags you’ve shown us, you’ve got great taste and everything looks fabulous on you. Good luck with your decision.



Uptown Luxer said:


> Totally understand!  I was feeling that way towards a Louis Vuitton bag that I saw.  I told my SA no and put a reminder on my phone to fast handbags and focus on Hermès.  I feel like I can never get the freaking bag because I get off track. So this year I started focusing on my relationship with my Hermès SA and not allow anymore distractions.  It is so hard, I know!  Focus on the goal!!!  You can do it


Congratulations on your restraint. I hope the bag you’re waiting for arrives soon.


----------



## Uptown Luxer

More bags said:


> This is a cute bag and it looks fantastic on you - yes, to the adjustable strap! How would this bag fit within your total collection? Does it fill a gap, does it overlap with existing bags, do you like it more than bags you already own and carry? How would this addition fit with your current goals and the bags you’ve recently added? I love all the bags you’ve shown us, you’ve got great taste and everything looks fabulous on you. Good luck with your decision.
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your restraint. I hope the bag you’re waiting for arrives soon.


Me too!!!  I hope to get the bag ASAP


----------



## More bags

baghabitz34 said:


> Pretty blues!


Thank you @baghabitz34 



dcooney4 said:


> My favorite color and my favorite hardware color too. Both are lovely!


Thanks for your kind words dc!



Cookiefiend said:


> Beautiful blues!
> We rarely hear about the So Kelly - how do you like it? I've looked at them but thought they might be too deep and I'd lose things in the bottom of the bag - even with pouches!


Thank you Cookie! I like my So Kelly a lot. I have the So Kelly in the smaller size, 22, there is also a larger size, 26. I would describe it as a slim bucket bag that sits on my shoulder and fits close against my body. Depth wise, it is the same depth as my Evelyne PM. When I use a full size wallet, it stands up nicely, rather than laying it flat on the bottom. There is an interior zip pocket and an interior slip pocket, some could find the zipper pocket handy since the bag has an open top. I just put everything in the big open space. If I need more room to get an item out I can easily undo one of the sangles to give my hand more access. It is quite secure with the sangles done up. It fits everything I carry on a daily basis and I can also fit a Leuchtturm A5 Medium Hardcover notebook. The other delight with my So Kelly 22 is the Bleu Izmir (turquoise shade) contrast interior. The So Kellys don’t do well for resale so bargains can be found in the resale market. Hope it helps!


----------



## ElainePG

keodi said:


> oooooh very nice!


Thank you! DH and I went out to lunch today at an upscale restaurant, and I carried this bag. I realized that I don't carry it nearly often enough… definitely time to let it see some sunlight!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> For me which color? Need quick reponse





dcooney4 said:


> Thanks for all your help. I ended up getting the black one . I really liked the taupe too . I was looking at less expensive satchel and then msd reminded someone to not settle. So I went to mulberry to see if it was in my budget. I got lucky so I bought it.


Congratulations dc, both bags are lovely. I am glad you got the one that goes with your wardrobe and complements your existing collection.


----------



## More bags

doni said:


> Black!
> But I am not an etoupe person at all.
> 
> Loving all the blue bags!
> 
> I have been tidying up and kondo-ing this weekend. Very happy with myself. I am not going to pretend _everything_ I own is in this wardrobe. But it is getting pretty close.
> Two of those drawers are currently empty by the way .
> 
> View attachment 4686037


@doni what a gorgeous picture of your wardrobe, just stunning! Congratulations on empty drawers and the kondo-ing success. I adore your Plume! 
May I ask, between your Constance, Verrou and Classic Box, which one do you carry more often?


----------



## More bags

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Late post: Feb 16 week.  Can you tell I'm a red person!!! Lol.  Chanel double flap,  Hermes: birkin 25, Kelly Ado, mini evelyne,  silk n wallet , Alexander McQueen tote,  Gucci: exotic dionysus,  disco bag,  tote, LV: alma,  giant neverfull,  longchamp: limited edition Paris bag,  and a backpack.


Thank you for sharing your red collection, total eye candy! I love the variety of functions, styles and brands. I would also have asked which ones you carry most often and I see others have beat me to that so I will skip ahead and look for your response. Absolutely stunning reds!


----------



## More bags

muchstuff said:


> I actually have six listed but bought four recently. Still, at least I’m letting some go...


Congratulations on listing six bags! Good luck with your sales!



keodi said:


> Beautiful blue set! I love the bleu Saphir!


Thank you dear keodi! 



can_do_mom said:


> Doni, your closet makes my heart sing! Very inspirational!


Welcome back cdm, nice to see you.


----------



## More bags

Uptown Luxer said:


> My blues .... I will make a decision to use them this month.  I think I used the Antigona twice only .... ugh. It’s really stiff. I wear my Pochette Métis A LOT.  Plan yo get another color.


Beautiful blue collection, I like the variety of styles and shades. Thanks also for the PM review of what it holds, it sounds spacious.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> I see why you're torn… that adjustable chain is incredible! If it were me, I guess some of the questions I'd ask myself would be:
> - would it steal uses away from the black Lindy?
> - would it steal uses away from the other similar-sized small bags?
> - which would I rather have: this bag, or $$$ to spend at H???
> 
> Good luck deciding. Keep us posted!


Excellent questions Elaine.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> I don't have a Pochette Métis, but I do have that color & leather. It's a Montaigne BB…
> View attachment 4686529





ElainePG said:


> My other blue bags (photos from last year):
> 
> Balenciaga First in Atlantique with rose gold hardware (using a Mautto strap to make it crossbody):
> View attachment 4686532
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs Large Single in Bluette, with silver hardware:
> View attachment 4686534


Great blues Elaine. Your Montaigne BB looks wonderful.


----------



## muchstuff

More bags said:


> Congratulations on listing six bags! Good luck with your sales!
> 
> 
> Thank you dear keodi!
> 
> 
> Welcome back cdm, nice to see you.


Thank you!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

More bags said:


> Thank you for sharing your red collection, total eye candy! I love the variety of functions, styles and brands. I would also have asked which ones you carry most often and I see others have beat me to that so I will skip ahead and look for your response. Absolutely stunning reds!


Thanks!


----------



## doni

More bags said:


> @doni what a gorgeous picture of your wardrobe, just stunning! Congratulations on empty drawers and the kondo-ing success. I adore your Plume!
> May I ask, between your Constance, Verrou and Classic Box, which one do you carry more often?



Good question! I do use all three frequently, but carry the Constance the most, even though I believe the Verrou is the more practical of the three...  So thinking aloud why, I think it is down to color and leather. I don’t love Epsom and even though Indigo is a wonderful color it lacks depth in that leather so it is not quite the black substitute I had hoped for. Still, love that bag, it is so well thought out and practical.
The Celine classic is a a recent addition and it is natural leather so I am perhaps still a bit too careful with it. It is going to be more of a Summer bag for me.
The Constance I have had for a long time. The leather is chèvre coromandel and just so beautiful and easy. I think of it more as a Winter bag but the fact is it goes with lots of my clothes (I love blue and brown together) and I wear it all the time.  I love the brushed palladium too, I used to have a Constance with gold hw too but never wore it.


----------



## doni

ElainePG said:


> "Serviceable" is a good name for my bag! It is FOR SURE not a bag I'd carry when I'm dressed up. It pairs very well with faded jeans, though.


Perfect with faded jeans!


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Congratulations dc, both bags are lovely. I am glad you got the one that goes with your wardrobe and complements your existing collection.


Thank you! It was not easy to decide as I really liked them both.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Great shade of green. It makes me think of the olive in a martini…


heh-heh. I like the way you think.


----------



## dcooney4

It is raining today so I am not going to unwrap until I wear it. Here is a quick picture and it does have the tree on it. Question what is the lock for?


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> It is raining today so I am not going to unwrap until I wear it. Here is a quick picture and it does have the tree on it. Question what is the lock for?


Beautiful!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> It is raining today so I am not going to unwrap until I wear it. Here is a quick picture and it does have the tree on it. Question what is the lock for?


Ooo - it’s a beauty!
(I have no idea what the lock is for... )


----------



## Cookiefiend

My blues!  Dior Be Dior, Hermès Vibrato Picotin, and my new Hermès Dalvy. 








The Dalvy came in early this year, but I kept it under my hat - had too much going on, felt kinda like I had made a fuss over it earlier and it didn’t pan out (so I felt like a nincompoop), and so I just waited to reveal in the color week. Twins with @momasaurus, she’s a Navy Lady. The leather is gorgeous inside and out. I’ve got to get used to the closure - it’s tight and you’ve got to kinda squeeze the bag at the top a bit. There’s apparently a learning curve!


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> My blues!  Dior Be Dior, Hermès Vibrato Picotin, and my new Hermès Dalvy.
> View attachment 4686909
> 
> View attachment 4686910
> 
> View attachment 4686908
> 
> View attachment 4686911
> 
> The Dalvy came in early this year, but I kept it under my hat - had too much going on, felt kinda like I had made a fuss over it earlier and it didn’t pan out (so I felt like a nincompoop), and so I just waited to reveal in the color week. Twins with @momasaurus, she’s a Navy Lady. The leather is gorgeous inside and out. I’ve got to get used to the closure - it’s tight and you’ve got to kinda squeeze the bag at the top a bit. There’s apparently a learning curve!


AAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!! This is fabulous news. Why did I think you got a black Dalvy? My memory is a bad joke.
Also love your Pico. Yes, the Dalvy is very ladylike about keeping her mouth shut (although I have left it open for short periods of time - if shopping very vigorously, for example!) It's not easy to open and close on the fly, like while carrying it, but it's fun to put up on a counter (for admiration and adulation), squeeze a little, and close.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Ooo - it’s a beauty!
> (I have no idea what the lock is for... )


Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Beautiful!!


Thanks! I am thrilled.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> My blues!  Dior Be Dior, Hermès Vibrato Picotin, and my new Hermès Dalvy.
> View attachment 4686909
> 
> View attachment 4686910
> 
> View attachment 4686908
> 
> View attachment 4686911
> 
> The Dalvy came in early this year, but I kept it under my hat - had too much going on, felt kinda like I had made a fuss over it earlier and it didn’t pan out (so I felt like a nincompoop), and so I just waited to reveal in the color week. Twins with @momasaurus, she’s a Navy Lady. The leather is gorgeous inside and out. I’ve got to get used to the closure - it’s tight and you’ve got to kinda squeeze the bag at the top a bit. There’s apparently a learning curve!


All of them are beautiful but that Dalvy is stunning.


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> AAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!! This is fabulous news. Why did I think you got a black Dalvy? My memory is a bad joke.
> Also love your Pico. Yes, the Dalvy is very ladylike about keeping her mouth shut (although I have left it open for short periods of time - if shopping very vigorously, for example!) It's not easy to open and close on the fly, like while carrying it, but it's fun to put up on a counter (for admiration and adulation), squeeze a little, and close.


Exactly - perhaps she's a bit secretive?    But - oh - so pretty. 
Thanks for the Pico love - such a fun purse! I'd love to find one in a bright pink!
(there's a couple on the bay but they have dark brown handles. )


dcooney4 said:


> All of them are beautiful but that Dalvy is stunning.


Thank you! The photo doesn't really do it justice - the light is terrible and I just couldn't catch the true blue of it.


----------



## Rhl2987

More bags said:


> This is a cute bag and it looks fantastic on you - yes, to the adjustable strap! How would this bag fit within your total collection? Does it fill a gap, does it overlap with existing bags, do you like it more than bags you already own and carry? How would this addition fit with your current goals and the bags you’ve recently added? I love all the bags you’ve shown us, you’ve got great taste and everything looks fabulous on you. Good luck with your decision.


Thank you! I think that I don't really have "gaps" in my collection at this point because I really do have more than enough bags in my mind (I think around 14, at this point). Generally I just add things I love and try to get rid of things that I don't love or like the least.

I've decided to proactively list one of my bags, see if it sells, and then decide whether or not to get this. I don't think it will sell out anytime soon and, with the downturn in the economy right now (and paying taxes shortly here), I'm going to be a little bit conservative. And also very grateful that I work from home! I had one more trip upcoming but that was canceled as many hospitals are not allowing employees to travel or contractors to come on-site.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Great blues Elaine. Your Montaigne BB looks wonderful.


Thank you! I liked carrying it so much yesterday, that I decided to take it with me again today! 

(Elaine hums the old song "Falling In Love Again" quietly to herself…)


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> My blues!  Dior Be Dior, Hermès Vibrato Picotin, and my new Hermès Dalvy.
> View attachment 4686909
> 
> View attachment 4686910
> 
> View attachment 4686908
> 
> View attachment 4686911
> 
> The Dalvy came in early this year, but I kept it under my hat - had too much going on, felt kinda like I had made a fuss over it earlier and it didn’t pan out (so I felt like a nincompoop), and so I just waited to reveal in the color week. Twins with @momasaurus, she’s a Navy Lady. The leather is gorgeous inside and out. I’ve got to get used to the closure - it’s tight and you’ve got to kinda squeeze the bag at the top a bit. There’s apparently a learning curve!


These are stunning, @Cookiefiend . You have the MOST amazing blue collection.

Don't you also have a navy Kelly?


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> These are stunning, @Cookiefiend . You have the MOST amazing blue collection.
> 
> Don't you also have a navy Kelly?


Thank you! 
My K is black - a navy K (as well as a Rouge H) has been on my 'Might Buy if Found in the 3Rs*' list for several years, but I haven't found one yet that meets the all criteria, at the right time. 
Que sera, sera! 



3Rs = Right Color, Right Condition, Right Price


----------



## More bags

doni said:


> Good question! I do use all three frequently, but carry the Constance the most, even though I believe the Verrou is the more practical of the three...  So thinking aloud why, I think it is down to color and leather. I don’t love Epsom and even though Indigo is a wonderful color it lacks depth in that leather so it is not quite the black substitute I had hoped for. Still, love that bag, it is so well thought out and practical.
> The Celine classic is a a recent addition and it is natural leather so I am perhaps still a bit too careful with it. It is going to be more of a Summer bag for me.
> The Constance I have had for a long time. The leather is chèvre coromandel and just so beautiful and easy. I think of it more as a Winter bag but the fact is it goes with lots of my clothes (I love blue and brown together) and I wear it all the time.  I love the brushed palladium too, I used to have a Constance with gold hw too but never wore it.


Thank you for the lovely, detailed response and discussion of colours and leathers. All three are beautiful bags, sigh, a Constance in chèvre coromandel. You have a wonderfully curated collection. Thanks for sharing pics.



Cookiefiend said:


> My blues!  Dior Be Dior, Hermès Vibrato Picotin, and my new Hermès Dalvy.
> View attachment 4686909
> 
> View attachment 4686910
> 
> View attachment 4686908
> 
> View attachment 4686911
> 
> The Dalvy came in early this year, but I kept it under my hat - had too much going on, felt kinda like I had made a fuss over it earlier and it didn’t pan out (so I felt like a nincompoop), and so I just waited to reveal in the color week. Twins with @momasaurus, she’s a Navy Lady. The leather is gorgeous inside and out. I’ve got to get used to the closure - it’s tight and you’ve got to kinda squeeze the bag at the top a bit. There’s apparently a learning curve!


Gorgeous blue bags Cookie. Congratulations on your new Dalvy, what a glamorous bombshell!


----------



## More bags

Rhl2987 said:


> Thank you! I think that I don't really have "gaps" in my collection at this point because I really do have more than enough bags in my mind (I think around 14, at this point). *Generally I just add things I love and try to get rid of things that I don't love or like the least.*
> 
> I've decided to proactively list one of my bags, see if it sells, and then decide whether or not to get this. I don't think it will sell out anytime soon and, with the downturn in the economy right now (and paying taxes shortly here), I'm going to be a little bit conservative. And also very grateful that I work from home! I had one more trip upcoming but that was canceled as many hospitals are not allowing employees to travel or contractors to come on-site.


I love this comment, “Generally I just add things I love and try to get rid of things that I don't love or like the least.” I love your self awareness of having enough bags, adding beautiful bags and releasing your least favourites. Thanks for sharing this, it’s inspiring.


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> Thank you for the lovely, detailed response and discussion of colours and leathers. All three are beautiful bags, sigh, a Constance in chèvre coromandel. You have a wonderfully curated collection. Thanks for sharing pics.
> 
> 
> Gorgeous blue bags Cookie. Congratulations on your new Dalvy, what a glamorous bombshell!


Thank you so much! ❤️


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Late post,  Feb 23 week : orange and yellow!! I don't have a lot but they are pick me up colors!


----------



## dcooney4

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Late post,  Feb 23 week : orange and yellow!! I don't have a lot but they are pick me up colors!


Love them all. So pretty and cheerful.


----------



## Cookiefiend

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Late post,  Feb 23 week : orange and yellow!! I don't have a lot but they are pick me up colors!


Super cheerful! I really like the small Goyard!


----------



## More bags

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Late post,  Feb 23 week : orange and yellow!! I don't have a lot but they are pick me up colors!


Bright and beautiful goodies!


----------



## keodi

Rhl2987 said:


> I think it would steal away uses from all of my other bags, seeing how the Chanel 19 truly did that! I’m hoping this doesn’t sell out so I’m going to wait and think awhile, and list my Gris Asphalt mini Roulis as the first to go if I decide I need this one. I will keep you posted!


Please do! I'm curious as to what you decide!


Cookiefiend said:


> My blues!  Dior Be Dior, Hermès Vibrato Picotin, and my new Hermès Dalvy.
> View attachment 4686909
> 
> View attachment 4686910
> 
> View attachment 4686908
> 
> View attachment 4686911
> 
> The Dalvy came in early this year, but I kept it under my hat - had too much going on, felt kinda like I had made a fuss over it earlier and it didn’t pan out (so I felt like a nincompoop), and so I just waited to reveal in the color week. Twins with @momasaurus, she’s a Navy Lady. The leather is gorgeous inside and out. I’ve got to get used to the closure - it’s tight and you’ve got to kinda squeeze the bag at the top a bit. There’s apparently a learning curve!



beautiful bags! I love the Dalvy,


Rhl2987 said:


> Thank you! I think that I don't really have "gaps" in my collection at this point because I really do have more than enough bags in my mind (I think around 14, at this point). *Generally I just add things I love and try to get rid of things that I don't love or like the least.*
> 
> *I've decided to proactively list one of my bags, see if it sells, and then decide whether or not to get this. I don't think it will sell out anytime soon and, with the downturn in the economy right now (and paying taxes shortly here), I'm going to be a little bit conservative. *And also very grateful that I work from home! I had one more trip upcoming but that was canceled as many hospitals are not allowing employees to travel or contractors to come on-site.


good philosophy!



Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you!
> *My K is black* - a navy K (as well as a Rouge H) has been on my 'Might Buy if Found in the 3Rs*' list for several years, but I haven't found one yet that meets the all criteria, at the right time.
> Que sera, sera!
> 
> 
> 3Rs = Right Color, Right Condition, Right Price


same, I'm loving the 3Rs. Some day, i'd love a navy K!


MrsMBunboxing said:


> Late post,  Feb 23 week : orange and yellow!! I don't have a lot but they are pick me up colors!


beautiful orange and yellow family!


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> It is raining today so I am not going to unwrap until I wear it. Here is a quick picture and it does have the tree on it. Question what is the lock for?


It is very lovely! It’s so nearly a twin for my 2016 version. The tree on the postman’s lock makes it an original small Bayswater satchel design rather than the newer Coca designed one. I prefer this original postman’s lock but I do have different bags with the other one. A lot of Mulberry fans on tPF seem to prefer the preCoca bags. The little padlock is really just for style. You can put it on the postman’s lock but I’ve never seen anyone do that. It would be rather fiddly. 

It’s a new bag so you won’t want to spoil it but mine survives going out in any weather! It’s been on many city break.  Rome, Paris, London...
Enjoy it when you do take it out!


----------



## Katinahat

Cookiefiend said:


> My blues!  Dior Be Dior, Hermès Vibrato Picotin, and my new Hermès Dalvy.
> View attachment 4686909
> 
> View attachment 4686910
> 
> View attachment 4686908
> 
> View attachment 4686911
> 
> The Dalvy came in early this year, but I kept it under my hat - had too much going on, felt kinda like I had made a fuss over it earlier and it didn’t pan out (so I felt like a nincompoop), and so I just waited to reveal in the color week. Twins with @momasaurus, she’s a Navy Lady. The leather is gorgeous inside and out. I’ve got to get used to the closure - it’s tight and you’ve got to kinda squeeze the bag at the top a bit. There’s apparently a learning curve!


These are truly gorgeous bags! Blue is almost a neutral in my book. So versatile! Lovely choices for your collection.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you!
> My K is black - a navy K (as well as a Rouge H) has been on my 'Might Buy if Found in the 3Rs*' list for several years, but I haven't found one yet that meets the all criteria, at the right time.
> Que sera, sera!
> I like your 3Rs measure... gotta make a note. This is part of NOT settling!
> 
> 
> 3Rs = Right Color, Right Condition, Right Price


----------



## whateve

Blue is my favorite color, along with turquoise and bluey purples, so I have a lot of them.
1: Coach Janice's Legacy (2004), Coach Rambler's Legacy (2005), Coach belted pouch (1997)
2: Coach X Peanuts mini duffle (2015), vintage Coach stroll tote (1991), Henri Bendel No. 7 flap (2015), Coach Hailey in cornflower (2010).
3: Coach Poppy Spotlight tote (2010)
4: Balenciaga Velo in bleu lavande
5: Balenciaga Day in outremer
6. Balenciaga Day in aquamarine, Bottega Veneta, Coach croc embossed Chelsea crossbody in turquoise (2016)


----------



## msd_bags

Cookiefiend said:


> My blues!  Dior Be Dior, Hermès Vibrato Picotin, and my new Hermès Dalvy.
> View attachment 4686909
> 
> View attachment 4686910
> 
> View attachment 4686908
> 
> View attachment 4686911
> 
> The Dalvy came in early this year, but I kept it under my hat - had too much going on, felt kinda like I had made a fuss over it earlier and it didn’t pan out (so I felt like a nincompoop), and so I just waited to reveal in the color week. Twins with @momasaurus, she’s a Navy Lady. The leather is gorgeous inside and out. I’ve got to get used to the closure - it’s tight and you’ve got to kinda squeeze the bag at the top a bit. There’s apparently a learning curve!


All these are beautiful!  I’m drooling! 



MrsMBunboxing said:


> Late post,  Feb 23 week : orange and yellow!! I don't have a lot but they are pick me up colors!


Indeed they are pretty colors and pretty bags overall!! 


whateve said:


> Blue is my favorite color, along with turquoise and bluey purples, so I have a lot of them.
> 1: Coach Janice's Legacy (2004), Coach Rambler's Legacy (2005), Coach belted pouch (1997)
> 2: Coach X Peanuts mini duffle (2015), vintage Coach stroll tote (1991), Henri Bendel No. 7 flap (2015), Coach Hailey in cornflower (2010).
> 3: Coach Poppy Spotlight tote (2010)
> 4: Balenciaga Velo in bleu lavande
> 5: Balenciaga Day in outremer
> 6. Balenciaga Day in aquamarine, Bottega Veneta, Coach croc embossed Chelsea crossbody in turquoise (2016)


Those Coach vintage are tdf!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

keodi said:


> Please do! I'm curious as to what you decide!
> 
> 
> beautiful bags! I love the Dalvy,
> 
> good philosophy!
> 
> 
> same, I'm loving the 3Rs. Some day, i'd love a navy K!
> 
> beautiful orange and yellow family!


Thank you! 
I have to be sensible (it works most of the time), so my 3Rs aren’t negotiable on a K! 


Katinahat said:


> These are truly gorgeous bags! Blue is almost a neutral in my book. So versatile! Lovely choices for your collection.


Thank you so much! 
Exactly! They are part of not settling! It has to be right, or I have to pass. 


whateve said:


> Blue is my favorite color, along with turquoise and bluey purples, so I have a lot of them.
> 1: Coach Janice's Legacy (2004), Coach Rambler's Legacy (2005), Coach belted pouch (1997)
> 2: Coach X Peanuts mini duffle (2015), vintage Coach stroll tote (1991), Henri Bendel No. 7 flap (2015), Coach Hailey in cornflower (2010).
> 3: Coach Poppy Spotlight tote (2010)
> 4: Balenciaga Velo in bleu lavande
> 5: Balenciaga Day in outremer
> 6. Balenciaga Day in aquamarine, Bottega Veneta, Coach croc embossed Chelsea crossbody in turquoise (2016)


Oh my - I love the Coach Janice’s Legacy! What a great shape and color! 
But the Coach Stroll tote! What a cutie! 


msd_bags said:


> All these are beautiful!  I’m drooling!
> 
> 
> Indeed they are pretty colors and pretty bags overall!!
> 
> Those Coach vintage are tdf!!


Thank you sweetie!


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> It is very lovely! It’s so nearly a twin for my 2016 version. The tree on the postman’s lock makes it an original small Bayswater satchel design rather than the newer Coca designed one. I prefer this original postman’s lock but I do have different bags with the other one. A lot of Mulberry fans on tPF seem to prefer the preCoca bags. The little padlock is really just for style. You can put it on the postman’s lock but I’ve never seen anyone do that. It would be rather fiddly.
> 
> It’s a new bag so you won’t want to spoil it but mine survives going out in any weather! It’s been on many city break.  Rome, Paris, London...
> Enjoy it when you do take it out!


Thanks for all the info. This was always my favorite SBS shape but by the time I was ready to purchase they no longer had them . I am absolutely delighted to have gotten one finally.


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks for all the info. This was always my favorite SBS shape but by the time I was ready to purchase they no longer had them . I am absolutely delighted to have gotten one finally.


Glad you eventually found the one you wanted. A long wait but shows great perseverance!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> Blue is my favorite color, along with turquoise and bluey purples, so I have a lot of them.
> 1: Coach Janice's Legacy (2004), Coach Rambler's Legacy (2005), Coach belted pouch (1997)
> 2: Coach X Peanuts mini duffle (2015), vintage Coach stroll tote (1991), Henri Bendel No. 7 flap (2015), Coach Hailey in cornflower (2010).
> 3: Coach Poppy Spotlight tote (2010)
> 4: Balenciaga Velo in bleu lavande
> 5: Balenciaga Day in outremer
> 6. Balenciaga Day in aquamarine, Bottega Veneta, Coach croc embossed Chelsea crossbody in turquoise (2016)



wow wonderful blues!


----------



## Rhl2987

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Late post,  Feb 23 week : orange and yellow!! I don't have a lot but they are pick me up colors!


These are such beautiful bags! What is that Hermes bin? Did it come with equestrian gear?


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> I love your variations of blues! Do you have a pretty equal divide between gold and silver hardware, or do you favor one over the other for your blues?


Thanks! I have a good divide between hardware - 2 have silver, 2 have gold and one has rose gold.


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> Blue is my favorite color, along with turquoise and bluey purples, so I have a lot of them.
> 1: Coach Janice's Legacy (2004), Coach Rambler's Legacy (2005), Coach belted pouch (1997)
> 2: Coach X Peanuts mini duffle (2015), vintage Coach stroll tote (1991), Henri Bendel No. 7 flap (2015), Coach Hailey in cornflower (2010).
> 3: Coach Poppy Spotlight tote (2010)
> 4: Balenciaga Velo in bleu lavande
> 5: Balenciaga Day in outremer
> 6. Balenciaga Day in aquamarine, Bottega Veneta, Coach croc embossed Chelsea crossbody in turquoise (2016)


A beautiful sea of blues. Your Bals!


----------



## momasaurus

whateve said:


> Blue is my favorite color, along with turquoise and bluey purples, so I have a lot of them.
> 1: Coach Janice's Legacy (2004), Coach Rambler's Legacy (2005), Coach belted pouch (1997)
> 2: Coach X Peanuts mini duffle (2015), vintage Coach stroll tote (1991), Henri Bendel No. 7 flap (2015), Coach Hailey in cornflower (2010).
> 3: Coach Poppy Spotlight tote (2010)
> 4: Balenciaga Velo in bleu lavande
> 5: Balenciaga Day in outremer
> 6. Balenciaga Day in aquamarine, Bottega Veneta, Coach croc embossed Chelsea crossbody in turquoise (2016)



Wow! Fabulous array. Every hue!!


----------



## keodi

whateve said:


> Blue is my favorite color, along with turquoise and bluey purples, so I have a lot of them.
> 1: Coach Janice's Legacy (2004), Coach Rambler's Legacy (2005), Coach belted pouch (1997)
> 2: Coach X Peanuts mini duffle (2015), vintage Coach stroll tote (1991), Henri Bendel No. 7 flap (2015), Coach Hailey in cornflower (2010).
> 3: Coach Poppy Spotlight tote (2010)
> 4: Balenciaga Velo in bleu lavande
> 5: Balenciaga Day in outremer
> 6. Balenciaga Day in aquamarine, Bottega Veneta, Coach croc embossed Chelsea crossbody in turquoise (2016)


beautiful blues


More bags said:


> A beautiful sea of blues. Your Bals!


aren't those bals beautiful?


----------



## essiedub

Rhl2987 said:


> Wore this little one today while running errands!


Oh beautiful! Is this Gris Perle chèvre? I just love gray bags!


----------



## essiedub

More bags said:


> My blue bags,
> *2020*
> 
> Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir Taurillon Clemence
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Electric Stage Blue Natasha
> 
> View attachment 4685764


I’ve always wanted the SO kelly. This color!


----------



## essiedub

Rhl2987 said:


> Ladies, I wanted to come here to share a purchase that I’m torn about but am 90% certain I will not follow through with. I tried this Chanel mini yesterday at the mall and I fell in love with the adjustable chain. I wear my Chanel 19 the most of all my bags (it’s an actual daily wearer to take my daughter to daycare, run errands, etc), and *I know I would use this often*. I do already have a number of small sized bags, but only the mini Lindy is black. *I love this bag* and am feeling pangs about not getting it, but I also know that I *don’t need it* and I’d *rather just spend my money at H*.


I like the adjustable chain, it almost looks like a charm! 

In terms of “to buy or not to buy”
“I don’t need it” - Need vs. don’t need..this is irrelevant. Of course you don’t “need”
“I know I would use this often” - this is the most important 
“Love the bag” - secondary. (Take it from me..I love lots of things that are impractical) however since you will use it, that you love it, tips the balance. Plus it’s different
“Rather spend at H” - yes but is there a similar item for the use that you love? I know you have the Roulis...Would you use it same way?

Would you regret not buying it? Those bruises you get from kicking yourself kinda never heal..I don’t know why. There is no cure for regret (some Hakka saying)


----------



## essiedub

doni said:


> Black!
> But I am not an etoupe person at all.
> 
> Loving all the blue bags!
> 
> I have been tidying up and kondo-ing this weekend. Very happy with myself. I am not going to pretend _everything_ I own is in this wardrobe. But it is getting pretty close.
> Two of those drawers are currently empty by the way .
> 
> View attachment 4686037


Whoa! Your closet looks like a boutique! Awesome! Love your bag display. When  I first scrolled into photo, I thought it was an H  store display cuz I zeroed in on the Plume! Is that RougeH?


----------



## essiedub

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Late post: Feb 16 week.  Can you tell I'm a red person!!! Lol.  Chanel double flap,  Hermes: birkin 25, Kelly Ado, mini evelyne,  silk n wallet , Alexander McQueen tote,  Gucci: exotic dionysus,  disco bag,  tote, LV: alma,  giant neverfull,  longchamp: limited edition Paris bag,  and a backpack.


Dang girl! That is eye popping! I love that you love red! Just adore that giant LV! 
Ok too many !!!marks which is your favorite?


----------



## essiedub

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Late post: Feb 16 week.  Can you tell I'm a red person!!! Lol.  Chanel double flap,  Hermes: birkin 25, Kelly Ado, mini evelyne,  silk n wallet , Alexander McQueen tote,  Gucci: exotic dionysus,  disco bag,  tote, LV: alma,  giant neverfull,  longchamp: limited edition Paris bag,  and a backpack.


Dang girl! That is eye popping! I love that you love red! Just adore that giant LV! 
Ok too many !!!marks which is your favorite?


----------



## essiedub

Uptown Luxer said:


> My blues .... I will make a decision to use them this month.  I think I used the Antigona twice only .... ugh. It’s really stiff. I wear my Pochette Métis A LOT.  Plan yo get another color.


Nice range of blues! Love the tote and that color   Tell us more about the Pochette Metis *and what color you’re planning to get


----------



## essiedub

Katinahat said:


> Oh my goodness! I’m in love with the new Mulberry jewellery line. I’m not meant to be buying bags but jewellery
> View attachment 4686420
> 
> What do you think of this bracelet? Publicity shot from website. Comes in pink leather too.


This entire outfit is outstanding! I want it all..a marketing triumph


----------



## essiedub

ElainePG said:


> Yes, plus it's open on the top (except for the center zipper which… duh… zips) so it also is more accessible. Probably not as good a bag for city or public transport use, but I live in a tiny town and I either walk or drive.
> 
> Here's the interior of the bag, showing the center zipped divider. Love the surprise of the lining!
> 
> View attachment 4686612


I kinda really love this! It’s a tote and it’s not and the leather looks so luscious!


----------



## essiedub

More bags said:


> Thank you @baghabitz34
> 
> 
> Thanks for your kind words dc!
> 
> Thank you Cookie! I like my So Kelly a lot. I have the So Kelly in the smaller size, 22, there is also a larger size, 26. I would describe it as a slim bucket bag that sits on my shoulder and fits close against my body. Depth wise, it is the same depth as my Evelyne PM. When I use a full size wallet, it stands up nicely, rather than laying it flat on the bottom. There is an interior zip pocket and an interior slip pocket, some could find the zipper pocket handy since the bag has an open top. I just put everything in the big open space. If I need more room to get an item out I can easily undo one of the sangles to give my hand more access. It is quite secure with the sangles done up. It fits everything I carry on a daily basis and I can also fit a Leuchtturm A5 Medium Hardcover notebook. The other delight with my So Kelly 22 is the Bleu Izmir (turquoise shade) contrast interior. The So Kellys don’t do well for resale so bargains can be found in the resale market. Hope it helps!


Oh dear..seems right up my alley. I think think is much dressier than an Evelyne. Now I am even more interested..I just have no holes to fill in my bag wardrobe, so to speak.  But when I find one that screams to me..look out! Wonder if they were ever made in chèvre?
Love love that yours has a contrast interior!


----------



## essiedub

Cookiefiend said:


> My blues!  Dior Be Dior, Hermès Vibrato Picotin, and my new Hermès Dalvy.
> View attachment 4686909
> 
> View attachment 4686910
> 
> View attachment 4686908
> 
> View attachment 4686911
> 
> The Dalvy came in early this year, but I kept it under my hat - had too much going on, felt kinda like I had made a fuss over it earlier and it didn’t pan out (so I felt like a nincompoop), and so I just waited to reveal in the color week. Twins with @momasaurus, she’s a Navy Lady. The leather is gorgeous inside and out. I’ve got to get used to the closure - it’s tight and you’ve got to kinda squeeze the bag at the top a bit. There’s apparently a learning curve!


Ah the loveLY Dalvy! So polished! You’ll Have to do a modeling shot with your entire outfit! 
Your a Dior has a contrast handle? And a back pocket..so handy. I bet the leather is buttery!
And if course, the most chic and elegant champagne carrier


----------



## essiedub

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you!
> My K is black - a navy K (as well as a Rouge H) has been on my 'Might Buy if Found in the 3Rs*' list for several years, but I haven't found one yet that meets the all criteria, at the right time.
> Que sera, sera!
> 
> 
> 
> *3Rs = Right Color, Right Condition, Right Price*



I like the 3R’s. Will adopt.


----------



## essiedub

whateve said:


> Blue is my favorite color, along with turquoise and bluey purples, so I have a lot of them.
> 1: Coach Janice's Legacy (2004), Coach Rambler's Legacy (2005), Coach belted pouch (1997)
> 2: Coach X Peanuts mini duffle (2015), vintage Coach stroll tote (1991), Henri Bendel No. 7 flap (2015), Coach Hailey in cornflower (2010).
> 3: Coach Poppy Spotlight tote (2010)
> 4: Balenciaga Velo in bleu lavande
> 5: Balenciaga Day in outremer
> 6. Balenciaga Day in aquamarine, Bottega Veneta, Coach croc embossed Chelsea crossbody in turquoise (2016)


Nice blues! I have a soft spot for all those juicy Coach bags! I’m also late to the party on Balenciaga but I’ve always liked them ..so many sizes in so many leathers and colors. I saw a big blue one that is sized like a briefcase...love


----------



## Cookiefiend

essiedub said:


> Oh dear..seems right up my alley. I think think is much dressier than an Evelyne. Now I am even more interested..I just have no holes to fill in my bag wardrobe, so to speak.  But when I find one that screams to me..look out! Wonder if they were ever made in chèvre?
> Love love that yours has a contrast interior!


Ooo - I agree with you 100% on the So Kelly - dressier than an Evie, but not so dressy as a Kelly. Very very tempting! 


essiedub said:


> Ah the loveLY Dalvy! So polished! You’ll Have to do a modeling shot with your entire outfit!
> Your a Dior has a contrast handle? And a back pocket..so handy. I bet the leather is buttery!
> And if course, the most chic and elegant champagne carrier


Thank you! I'll try to catch an outfit photo next time I wear her! (and a bag spill - because for some unknown reason I *LOVE* seeing bag spills and figure everyone else does too )
The Dior has a silver handle and back pocket. Because the pocket is in the back, it's not super obvious and so is like a special fillip, a little happy surprise. It fits my phone perfectly too. The leather is - well - scrumptious… inside and out. It also has a 'hidden' pocket inside - another little happy detail. Next time I carry it, I'll do a bag spill. 
I've kept that photo of DH and the Pico in my favorites - it makes me smile.


----------



## Rhl2987

More bags said:


> I love this comment, “Generally I just add things I love and try to get rid of things that I don't love or like the least.” I love your self awareness of having enough bags, adding beautiful bags and releasing your least favourites. Thanks for sharing this, it’s inspiring.


Thank you!! This is very sweet and I appreciate it!


essiedub said:


> Oh beautiful! Is this Gris Perle chèvre? I just love gray bags!


Yes, it is! This was not on my radar but I love it! I had the perfect twilly for it too.


essiedub said:


> I like the adjustable chain, it almost looks like a charm!
> 
> In terms of “to buy or not to buy”
> “I don’t need it” - Need vs. don’t need..this is irrelevant. Of course you don’t “need”
> “I know I would use this often” - this is the most important
> “Love the bag” - secondary. (Take it from me..I love lots of things that are impractical) however since you will use it, that you love it, tips the balance. Plus it’s different
> “Rather spend at H” - yes but is there a similar item for the use that you love? I know you have the Roulis...Would you use it same way?
> 
> Would you regret not buying it? Those bruises you get from kicking yourself kinda never heal..I don’t know why. There is no cure for regret (some Hakka saying)


I love your feedback! Thank you so much! I am on hold for right now (kind of like a forced 30 day waiting period) because I don't want to spend this much money on a bag at the moment, but we will see how I feel in a month or two. I listed one of my mini Roulis bags in preparation for that time. I'm also going to pick up small items at H in the meantime, like a couple lipsticks and a 90 silk. I do think I could use this in a similar way to my mini Roulis bags. If I had more evenings out then this would probably be used more but we do not go out at night much!


----------



## doni

essiedub said:


> Whoa! Your closet looks like a boutique! Awesome! Love your bag display. When  I first scrolled into photo, I thought it was an H  store display cuz I zeroed in on the Plume! Is that RougeH?


Yes! Rouge H Box. Got it from a lovely TPFer too.


----------



## doni

whateve said:


> Blue is my favorite color, along with turquoise and bluey purples, so I have a lot of them.
> 1: Coach Janice's Legacy (2004), Coach Rambler's Legacy (2005), Coach belted pouch (1997)
> 2: Coach X Peanuts mini duffle (2015), vintage Coach stroll tote (1991), Henri Bendel No. 7 flap (2015), Coach Hailey in cornflower (2010).
> 3: Coach Poppy Spotlight tote (2010)
> 4: Balenciaga Velo in bleu lavande
> 5: Balenciaga Day in outremer
> 6. Balenciaga Day in aquamarine, Bottega Veneta, Coach croc embossed Chelsea crossbody in turquoise (2016)


Wow!
All your Bals look so bright and saturated. I had two blue Balenciaga bags  and they both faded badly...


----------



## doni

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Late post,  Feb 23 week : orange and yellow!! I don't have a lot but they are pick me up colors!


Wonderful pic. What’s that huge H box?


----------



## whateve

doni said:


> Wow!
> All your Bals look so bright and saturated. I had two blue Balenciaga bags  and they both faded badly...


Thanks! Most Bals have a terrible fading problem. I searched for a long time to find some that were in good condition.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

doni said:


> Wonderful pic. What’s that huge H box?


That's the saddle bin, they come in 2 sizes.


----------



## Rhl2987

MrsMBunboxing said:


> That's the saddle bin, they come in 2 sizes.


Very cool! Does the saddle come in one, or do you buy these separately? Do you ride?


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> I’ve always wanted the SO kelly. This color!





essiedub said:


> Oh dear..seems right up my alley. I think think is much dressier than an Evelyne. Now I am even more interested..I just have no holes to fill in my bag wardrobe, so to speak.  But when I find one that screams to me..look out! Wonder if they were ever made in chèvre?
> Love love that yours has a contrast interior!


Thank you @essiedub. Yes, I agree with you and @Cookiefiend, So Kelly is dressier than Evelyne and a great functional day bag. I don’t know the answer to your chèvre question.



Cookiefiend said:


> Ooo - I agree with you 100% on the So Kelly - dressier than an Evie, but not so dressy as a Kelly. Very very tempting!


----------



## Uptown Luxer

essiedub said:


> Nice range of blues! Love the tote and that color   Tell us more about the Pochette Metis *and what color you’re planning to get


Thank you!!!  I am thinking about the canvas, red or gray. Not sure yet.  It will be sometime next year. So it all depends on LV’s availability.  I’m kinda fed up with them. It seems like most bags are always sold out. I am exhausted of this chasing bags around.  I have to wait for Hermès to offer me a bag, I have to be on a waiting list for Chanel, have to wait on LV bags ..... what the heck is going on?!  Don’t mean to be negative though .... but it might be a blessing in disguise lol. It slows me down.
The Pochette Métis is a very nice bag in my opinion.  I haven’t had any glazing issues after one year. I don’t wear it everyday though. But I like the fact that it’s a crossbody and it doesn’t stick out.  It fits all I need and I don’t feel like I need to baby it.  I recommend


----------



## essiedub

Rhl2987 said:


> Thank you!! This is very sweet and I appreciate it!
> 
> Yes, it is! This was not on my radar but I love it! I had the perfect twilly for it too.
> 
> I love your feedback! Thank you so much! I am on hold for right now (kind of like a forced 30 day waiting period) because I don't want to spend this much money on a bag at the moment, but we will see how I feel in a month or two. I listed one of my mini Roulis bags in preparation for that time. I'm also going to pick up small items at H in the meantime, like a couple lipsticks and a 90 silk. I do think I could use this in a similar way to my mini Roulis bags. If I had more evenings out then this would probably be used more but we do not go out at night much!


I applaud your discipline! I would have a hard time giving up  the  Roulis. so pretty! Is it too structured to use the same way?  I love little boxes (and little boxy bags)


----------



## essiedub

Uptown Luxer said:


> Thank you!!!  I am thinking about the canvas, red or gray. Not sure yet.  It will be sometime next year. So it all depends on LV’s availability.  I’m kinda fed up with them. It seems like most bags are always sold out. I am exhausted of this chasing bags around.  I have to wait for Hermès to offer me a bag, I have to be on a waiting list for Chanel, have to wait on LV bags ..... what the heck is going on?!  Don’t mean to be negative though .... but it might be a blessing in disguise lol. It slows me down.
> The Pochette Métis is a very nice bag in my opinion.  I haven’t had any glazing issues after one year. I don’t wear it everyday though. But I like the fact that it’s a crossbody and it doesn’t stick out.  It fits all I need and I don’t feel like I need to baby it.  I recommend



you said  it sister..seriously..”please please take my money!”​


----------



## essiedub

More bags said:


> Thank you @essiedub. Yes, I agree with you and @Cookiefiend, So Kelly is dressier than Evelyne and a great functional day bag. I don’t know the answer to your chèvre question.


I think I would love one In a light cool neutral like gris Perle, gris mouette and with ghw. And in a chewy pliable leather (vs. box)


----------



## Rhl2987

essiedub said:


> I applaud your discipline! I would have a hard time giving up  the  Roulis. so pretty! Is it too structured to use the same way?  I love little boxes (and little boxy bags)


I also love little boxy bags! I think I could use it the exact same way but I do feel the Chanel would be the first bag I’d reach for for a dinner out or any evening outing! So it would make that transition really easily from jeans and a t-shirt to a dress and booties for dinnner!


----------



## Katinahat

I’m loving all the gorgeous bags you are all posting. 

Not feeling so inspired today. Was planning to ask some advice soon for which bags to take on our upcoming holiday. Beginning to have to seriously consider whether it is safe or sensible to travel at the moment. Children, grandparents and airports involved. Might cancel but too late to recoup any costs. We’ll see. Have a few weeks still. Anyway, handbag choice probably irrelevant as quite possibly no trip.


----------



## Uptown Luxer

essiedub said:


> you said  it sister..seriously..”please please take my money!”​


Lol!!!! I told my Hermès SA “should I add you as an authorized user on my credit card?”  Getting annoying.  After I get my Hermès bag, I am on a break. Well, I have been on a break.  I went to see a LV Vanity PM and I was super underwhelmed by the bag. There is this huge hype about it and the bag had just arrived at the store and the leather trim was damaged, the leather on the chain was peeling...... uh hello??!!  After I showed it to the SA, the manager came and refused to sell me the bag.  Well, I wouldn’t want it in that condition.  I feel like I need to bring my loupe to the store to inspect the bags.  I actually do it at  home when I bring the bag home but I might have to do it in front of the SAs to send a message. Or the other option might be: let go of these expensive bags.  Bummer


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> I’m loving all the gorgeous bags you are all posting.
> 
> Not feeling so inspired today. Was planning to ask some advice soon for which bags to take on our upcoming holiday. Beginning to have to seriously consider whether it is safe or sensible to travel at the moment. Children, grandparents and airports involved. Might cancel but too late to recoup any costs. We’ll see. Have a few weeks still. Anyway, handbag choice probably irrelevant as quite possibly no trip.


I am sorry to hear about your travel dilemma. You are not alone. I am in the same boat, we are scheduled to travel next week. I hope you can feel confident making the best decision for you and your extended family in the moment. It is a personal decision and luckily, it is still a choice that’s in our hands right now. Sending good wishes your way @Katinahat. Feel free to ask for feedback on travel bag options, I’d love to see what you’re choosing between.


----------



## More bags

Uptown Luxer said:


> Lol!!!! I told my Hermès SA “should I add you as an authorized user on my credit card?”  Getting annoying.  After I get my Hermès bag, I am on a break. Well, I have been on a break.  I went to see a LV Vanity PM and I was super underwhelmed by the bag. There is this huge hype about it and the bag had just arrived at the store and the leather trim was damaged, the leather on the chain was peeling...... uh hello??!!  After I showed it to the SA, the manager came and refused to sell me the bag.  Well, I wouldn’t want it in that condition.  I feel like I need to bring my loupe to the store to inspect the bags.  I actually do it at  home when I bring the bag home but I might have to do it in front of the SAs to send a message. Or the other option might be: let go of these expensive bags.  Bummer


Ugh, so sorry to hear about this unfortunate boutique experience.


----------



## Rhl2987

Katinahat said:


> I’m loving all the gorgeous bags you are all posting.
> 
> Not feeling so inspired today. Was planning to ask some advice soon for which bags to take on our upcoming holiday. Beginning to have to seriously consider whether it is safe or sensible to travel at the moment. Children, grandparents and airports involved. Might cancel but too late to recoup any costs. We’ll see. Have a few weeks still. Anyway, handbag choice probably irrelevant as quite possibly no trip.


Good luck in your decision making for your trip! That would be a hard decision to make and also challenging to try to reschedule and figure out all of your bookings. It's really a shock, the state of the world right now.


----------



## Rhl2987

Uptown Luxer said:


> Lol!!!! I told my Hermès SA “should I add you as an authorized user on my credit card?”  Getting annoying.  After I get my Hermès bag, I am on a break. Well, I have been on a break.  I went to see a LV Vanity PM and I was super underwhelmed by the bag. There is this huge hype about it and the bag had just arrived at the store and the leather trim was damaged, the leather on the chain was peeling...... uh hello??!!  After I showed it to the SA, the manager came and refused to sell me the bag.  Well, I wouldn’t want it in that condition.  I feel like I need to bring my loupe to the store to inspect the bags.  I actually do it at  home when I bring the bag home but I might have to do it in front of the SAs to send a message. Or the other option might be: let go of these expensive bags.  Bummer


That's incredibly annoying. I have to say that I don't really do much inspection. If something is truly bad (like a zipper that would barely move on one of my LV bags that I haven't used much), then I will say something, but most of the time I just don't inspect that well. I should be more diligent like you are. How frustrating that these expensive bags/brands that the products are still sometimes not in great shape. Chanel is another one where quality is sometimes questionable.


----------



## Uptown Luxer

Rhl2987 said:


> That's incredibly annoying. I have to say that I don't really do much inspection. If something is truly bad (like a zipper that would barely move on one of my LV bags that I haven't used much), then I will say something, but most of the time I just don't inspect that well. I should be more diligent like you are. How frustrating that these expensive bags/brands that the products are still sometimes not in great shape. Chanel is another one where quality is sometimes questionable.


Totally!!!!!  I had to pass quite a few Chanel bags due to cracking and poor construction.  Now, I go to the store and I look very very closely.  I inspect bags just like I inspect jewelry lol.  Those quality issues are really helping to SHOP MY OWN BAG COLLECTION hahaha


----------



## msd_bags

Katinahat said:


> I’m loving all the gorgeous bags you are all posting.
> 
> Not feeling so inspired today. Was planning to ask some advice soon for which bags to take on our upcoming holiday. Beginning to have to seriously consider whether it is safe or sensible to travel at the moment. Children, grandparents and airports involved. Might cancel but too late to recoup any costs. We’ll see. Have a few weeks still. Anyway, handbag choice probably irrelevant as quite possibly no trip.


I was scheduled to be on domestic vacation starting this Wednesday until the weekend.  But we decided to cancel on Tuesday.  Good thing our plane fare will be refunded by the airline.  But not the accommodation.  I’m not complaining though. Our consideration for canceling was not much the air travel as the possibility of a lockdown! We don’t want to be stranded away from our city.

I’m sure you’ll be able to come to a decision in the next few weeks.


----------



## Katinahat

More bags said:


> I am sorry to hear about your travel dilemma. You are not alone. I am in the same boat, we are scheduled to travel next week. I hope you can feel confident making the best decision for you and your extended family in the moment. It is a personal decision and luckily, it is still a choice that’s in our hands right now. Sending good wishes your way @Katinahat. Feel free to ask for feedback on travel bag options, I’d love to see what you’re choosing between.





Rhl2987 said:


> Good luck in your decision making for your trip! That would be a hard decision to make and also challenging to try to reschedule and figure out all of your bookings. It's really a shock, the state of the world right now.





msd_bags said:


> I was scheduled to be on domestic vacation starting this Wednesday until the weekend.  But we decided to cancel on Tuesday.  Good thing our plane fare will be refunded by the airline.  But not the accommodation.  I’m not complaining though. Our consideration for canceling was not much the air travel as the possibility of a lockdown! We don’t want to be stranded away from our city.
> 
> I’m sure you’ll be able to come to a decision in the next few weeks.



It’s having a massive impact on everyone. Sorry to hear about your trip @msd_bags. I see ***** has now banned all travel from Europe. Italy in lock down. Not that I live in the US or was booked to visit Italy. I completely agree that I wouldn’t want to get stuck somewhere. Better off in your own home. It is here in my own city but currently contained. Only time will tell what happens next and I’m sure it will become clearer. Good luck with your decision too @More bags. 

Distraction looking at your lovely bags on tPF and browsing online sites required. Stay well everyone.


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> Thanks! Most Bals have a terrible fading problem. I searched for a long time to find some that were in good condition.


I didn’t know this. I’ve looked at Bals a few times. Are all colours the same? I’d probably not buy preloved if I ever got one but it’s interesting to know how it might last.


----------



## Katinahat

Rhl2987 said:


> I also love little boxy bags! I think I could use it the exact same way but I do feel the Chanel would be the first bag I’d reach for for a dinner out or any evening outing! So it would make that transition really easily from jeans and a t-shirt to a dress and booties for dinnner!


If I had a Chanel I’d be reaching for it every time I went out anywhere for an evening or event . I don’t dare even look. Totally gorgeous bags. ❤️


----------



## muchstuff

Katinahat said:


> I didn’t know this. I’ve looked at Bals a few times. Are all colours the same? I’d probably not buy preloved if I ever got one but it’s interesting to know how it might last.


Certain colours and certain years yes, but not across the board.


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> I also love little boxy bags! I think I could use it the exact same way but I do feel the Chanel would be the first bag I’d reach for for a dinner out or any evening outing! So it would make that transition really easily from jeans and a t-shirt to a dress and booties for dinnner!


I really like the chanel and I think the way you are approaching it is smart.


----------



## dcooney4

I am a bit frustrated as when I took the card board off my bag on the handles the leather on the back of the flap was wrinkly that and the lining was not suede . It says final sale but, it  also says exchanges on sale items up to 14 days. I do remember some did not have the suede lining back when I first liked the SBS but the wrinkly flap is annoying. Now I feel awkward because I need to drive all the way back and hope they have a good one left. So disappointed as I wanted to wear it yesterday. I looked at my oxblood flap that is three years old and not a wrinkle in site. Fingers crossed it all goes well.


----------



## dcooney4

Drove back this morning and they were wonderful. They even found me an NVT one with a suede lining. I am a happy camper.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Drove back this morning and they were wonderful. They even found me an NVT one with a suede lining. I am a happy camper.


All is well that ends well!   Please post a photo again!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> All is well that ends well!   Please post a photo again!


Quick picture of the new one. Don’t have time to play with it just now.


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> Drove back this morning and they were wonderful. They even found me an NVT one with a suede lining. I am a happy camper.





dcooney4 said:


> Quick picture of the new one. Don’t have time to play with it just now.


What a day you’ve had! I’m glad you got one you are happy with in the end. NVT with suede lining is great. 

After a bad experience with a sales bag I’ve learned to unwrap and check bags in store. Several examples of the same bag can be very different and it’s good to see them each close up. I had to do exactly what you did and go back to swap a pink Coach bag. They were great too. 

Enjoy playing with it properly when you do have time.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> I’m loving all the gorgeous bags you are all posting.
> 
> Not feeling so inspired today. Was planning to ask some advice soon for which bags to take on our upcoming holiday. Beginning to have to seriously consider whether it is safe or sensible to travel at the moment. Children, grandparents and airports involved. Might cancel but too late to recoup any costs. We’ll see. Have a few weeks still. Anyway, handbag choice probably irrelevant as quite possibly no trip.



Same here unfortunately. I currently see an upcoming trip (in 3 week´s time)  to see my family and especially older children very likely to be cancelled. It´s frustrating.


----------



## ElainePG

essiedub said:


> I like the adjustable chain, it almost looks like a charm!
> 
> In terms of “to buy or not to buy”
> “I don’t need it” - Need vs. don’t need..this is irrelevant. Of course you don’t “need”
> “I know I would use this often” - this is the most important
> “Love the bag” - secondary. (Take it from me..I love lots of things that are impractical) however since you will use it, that you love it, tips the balance. Plus it’s different
> “Rather spend at H” - yes but is there a similar item for the use that you love? I know you have the Roulis...Would you use it same way?
> 
> Would you regret not buying it? Those bruises you get from kicking yourself kinda never heal..I don’t know why. There is no cure for regret (some Hakka saying)


This is a great list!


----------



## ElainePG

essiedub said:


> I kinda really love this! *It’s a tote and it’s not* and the leather looks so luscious!


It's more like a tote than like anything else… and it's on the small side. So it's not for schlepping around my entire life. But there are definitely days when I don't need to carry absolutely everything with me, and for those days, it's exactly right. Plus, the empreinte  leather is a bit on the elegant side, but it also works well with jeans & a sweater (my go-to outfit). And the center zipped compartment holds my keys and pen, so I don't have to dig around for them (one of my pet peeves).
Yup. It's a good little bag.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Drove back this morning and they were wonderful. They even found me an NVT one with a suede lining. I am a happy camper.


So glad to hear that it all worked out.


----------



## keodi

dcooney4 said:


> I really like the chanel and I think the way you are approaching it is smart.


I agree!


dcooney4 said:


> Drove back this morning and they were wonderful. They even found me an NVT one with a suede lining. I am a happy camper.


Yay!! a silver lining!


dcooney4 said:


> Quick picture of the new one. Don’t have time to play with it just now.


beautiful!


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Quick picture of the new one. Don’t have time to play with it just now.


That leather!!


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> Same here unfortunately. I currently see an upcoming trip (in 3 week´s time)  to see my family and especially older children very likely to be cancelled. It´s frustrating.


Oh poor you! Yes very frustrating but the situation is worsening all the time.


----------



## msd_bags

Katinahat said:


> Oh poor you! Yes very frustrating but the situation is worsening all the time.


Our president just put the capital city (where I am) on “community quarantine”/lockdown.  I lined up in the grocery for payment last night for 2 hours!!  Panic buying.


----------



## Katinahat

msd_bags said:


> Our president just put the capital city (where I am) on “community quarantine”/lockdown.  I lined up in the grocery for payment last night for 2 hours!!  Panic buying.


Poor you. It’s very frightening and difficult in many places. Not quite locked down here yet but heading that way. Cupboards are stocked but there seems to be a nationwide shortage of some essential items.


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> Poor you. It’s very frightening and difficult in many places. Not quite locked down here yet but heading that way. Cupboards are stocked but there seems to be a nationwide shortage of some essential items.


At least we are finally emptying our freezer. We are holding off on buying any more meat until we use up everything we already have.


----------



## dcooney4

keodi said:


> I agree!
> 
> Yay!! a silver lining!
> 
> beautiful!


Thanks!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Our president just put the capital city (where I am) on “community quarantine”/lockdown.  I lined up in the grocery for payment last night for 2 hours!!  Panic buying.


Our super market had absolutely no toilet paper. It was so strange. It is normally very quite there during the early afternoon on a week day. Today the parking lot was full and people were crazy.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Our super market had absolutely no toilet paper. It was so strange. It is normally very quite there during the early afternoon on a week day. Today the parking lot was full and people were crazy.


I actually don’t get the shortage in toilet paper.  (Maybe a cultural thing?) Can anyone enlighten me please. The shortage here is on alcohol and face masks.


----------



## msd_bags

Katinahat said:


> Poor you. It’s very frightening and difficult in many places. Not quite locked down here yet but heading that way. Cupboards are stocked but there seems to be a nationwide shortage of some essential items.


More precautionary so we’re not complaining.


----------



## Uptown Luxer

msd_bags said:


> I actually don’t get the shortage in toilet paper.  (Maybe a cultural thing?) Can anyone enlighten me please. The shortage here is on alcohol and face masks.


Really!!!!!  What is the crazy deal about toilet paper???  The news don’t make it any easier. They share news and try to educate people but they also create this non-sense.  Can’t grasp it


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> Our super market had absolutely no toilet paper. It was so strange. It is normally very quite there during the early afternoon on a week day. Today the parking lot was full and people were crazy.


Ours wasn’t quiet, but we still had toilet paper. It was calm too. 
I have one DS who is Type 1 diabetic, I am worried for him. One son is high anxiety - but he has a sense of humor, so we are laughing together. 


msd_bags said:


> I actually don’t get the shortage in toilet paper.  (Maybe a cultural thing?) Can anyone enlighten me please. The shortage here is on alcohol and face masks.


I haven’t the faintest. C-19 isn’t supposed to cause gastro-intestinal issues... even through my office account I can’t get toilet paper till April. 
We’re having alcohol (rubbing alcohol) shortages here, face masks I’m not sure about.


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> Ours wasn’t quiet, but we still had toilet paper. It was calm too.
> I have one DS who is Type 1 diabetic, I am worried for him. One son is high anxiety - but he has a sense of humor, so we are laughing together.
> 
> I haven’t the faintest. C-19 isn’t supposed to cause gastro-intestinal issues... even through my office account I can’t get toilet paper till April.
> We’re having alcohol (rubbing alcohol) shortages here, face masks I’m not sure about.


We're most worried about prescription medicine. A lot of it is made in China.


----------



## msd_bags

whateve said:


> We're most worried about prescription medicine. A lot of it is made in China.


I didn’t realize this.


----------



## Cookiefiend

whateve said:


> We're most worried about prescription medicine. A lot of it is made in China.


I didn’t even think about that...


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> I didn’t even think about that...


Because of insurance, we can only get a 90 day supply at one time. We don't need any now but I hope we won't have any problems in a few months. DH takes several medications for his heart. I don't know if he could survive without them.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> Because of insurance, we can only get a 90 day supply at one time. We don't need any now but I hope we won't have any problems in a few months. DH takes several medications for his heart. I don't know if he could survive without them.


That is scary! I should make sure my dh has enough of his meds.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> That leather!!


So excited! He brought out all the black SBS bags he had. I got so excited when I saw one NVT one but it had a few issues so I picked the prettiest small grain one. I was helping put them back in their dust bags when I realized that one we thought was small grain was also NVT ,but the leather was so nice and I felt the suede interior was lovely so the perfect small grain was set aside for my beautiful NVT came home. Of course it is heavy rain again today, but I will at least open it and have a good look at it, just not taking it out in the rain .


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I actually don’t get the shortage in toilet paper.  (Maybe a cultural thing?) Can anyone enlighten me please. The shortage here is on alcohol and face masks.


No one seems to know. There are now so many jokes about it on facebook.


----------



## dcooney4

I used my points to pick up a sporty funky crossbody from Mz Wallace.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> So excited! He brought out all the black SBS bags he had. I got so excited when I saw one NVT one but it had a few issues so I picked the prettiest small grain one. I was helping put them back in their dust bags when I realized that one we thought was small grain was also NVT ,but the leather was so nice and I felt the suede interior was lovely so the perfect small grain was set aside for my beautiful NVT came home. Of course it is heavy rain again today, but I will at least open it and have a good look at it, just not taking it out in the rain .


That was so nice for the SA to put out all SBS on stock!!  A sister of mine is supposed to go to the US end of March, and she usually has the chance to go to Cabazon.  I was thinking of asking her to go to the Mulberry outlet there.  But she just canceled her travel due to the covid issue.


----------



## muchstuff

dcooney4 said:


> No one seems to know. There are now so many jokes about it on facebook.


I asked my DH and apparently the low grade pulp TP is made from comes from China. So I guess people figure that supply will run out. Weird thing to focus on but there you go.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> That was so nice for the SA to put out all SBS on stock!!  A sister of mine is supposed to go to the US end of March, and she usually has the chance to go to Cabazon.  I was thinking of asking her to go to the Mulberry outlet there.  But she just canceled her travel due to the covid issue.


Sorry to hear that!


----------



## CoachMaven

whateve said:


> Blue is my favorite color, along with turquoise and bluey purples, so I have a lot of them.
> 1: Coach Janice's Legacy (2004), Coach Rambler's Legacy (2005), Coach belted pouch (1997)
> 2: Coach X Peanuts mini duffle (2015), vintage Coach stroll tote (1991), Henri Bendel No. 7 flap (2015), Coach Hailey in cornflower (2010).
> 3: Coach Poppy Spotlight tote (2010)
> 4: Balenciaga Velo in bleu lavande
> 5: Balenciaga Day in outremer
> 6. Balenciaga Day in aquamarine, Bottega Veneta, Coach croc embossed Chelsea crossbody in turquoise (2016)


What color is that Rambler's Legacy?? I love it!!


----------



## whateve

CoachMaven said:


> What color is that Rambler's Legacy?? I love it!!


Thanks! It's that mystery color that never appeared in any catalogs and we've only seen a few of it. If I had to name it, I would probably call it pool, as that was a color Coach used for something similar.


----------



## CoachMaven

whateve said:


> Thanks! It's that mystery color that never appeared in any catalogs and we've only seen a few of it. If I had to name it, I would probably call it pool, as that was a color Coach used for something similar.


It's gorgeous!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> Oh poor you! Yes very frustrating but the situation is worsening all the time.


Not poor me- at least so far my family is healthy and hopefully yours is, too! 
 It´s not the time to put personal frustration first, but being human plans that don´t work out always make one sad. I don´t know where you are. I am in Germany and the situation is getting worse by the day. They are considering to close all schools, now, for example.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

essiedub said:


> I like the adjustable chain, it almost looks like a charm!
> 
> In terms of “to buy or not to buy”
> “I don’t need it” - Need vs. don’t need..this is irrelevant. Of course you don’t “need”
> “I know I would use this often” - this is the most important
> “Love the bag” - secondary. (Take it from me..I love lots of things that are impractical) however since you will use it, that you love it, tips the balance. Plus it’s different
> “Rather spend at H” - yes but is there a similar item for the use that you love? I know you have the Roulis...Would you use it same way?
> 
> Would you regret not buying it? Those bruises you get from kicking yourself kinda never heal..I don’t know why. There is no cure for regret (some Hakka saying)



I love your list! It´s so to the point! 
I have to admit I took it to heart- especially the regret bit- and just made an offer on a bag. 
One that I don´t need of course, but love (and I can relate to what you said about loving impractical items!)  and am sure would use as it should actually be practical and if the world went down tomorrow I´d be regretting not having tried to get my hands on it. Still today is Friday 13th which makes me extra nervous about doing something as daring and crazy on top.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> Ours wasn’t quiet, but we still had toilet paper. It was calm too.
> I have one DS who is Type 1 diabetic, I am worried for him. One son is high anxiety - but he has a sense of humor, so we are laughing together.
> 
> I haven’t the faintest. C-19 isn’t supposed to cause gastro-intestinal issues... even through my office account I can’t get toilet paper till April.
> We’re having alcohol (rubbing alcohol) shortages here, face masks I’m not sure about.



I hope your DS will get through this unharmed.
In our supermarkets tinned food, toilet paper, UHT milk and all kind of desinfectants are gone. The pharmacies are almost out of paracetamol, too. Hubby is still edging me on to go and search for items to store for cases of emergency and I start understanding him. Let´s have a look tomorrow, whether anything new turned up in the shops. Face masks as in protective face masks are very hard to get, too. I haven´t tried to buy any, but people keep mentioning it.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

on a much lighter note: here are my blue bags. 





early 50ies leather handbag, 60ies vinyl handbag and 50ies vinyl clutch.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> on a much lighter note: here are my blue bags.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4689598
> 
> 
> early 50ies leather handbag, 60ies vinyl handbag and 50ies vinyl clutch.


Al very pretty! What is the one all the way in the back?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

..and two green ones that turned up "out of the blue" during the last few days...





First this great piece of luggage I simply couldn´t leave behind at unbelievable 5,99 Euro! It´s almost like new and even if I don´t get to use it for travelling in the near future it always will make great storage. I could put quite a few hats into this. 

The second purchase is a leather handbag from the 70ies. I don´t have to feel guilty about it as I bought it for my best friend´s birthday. She adores green and I´m sure will love the style. In the photos the bag looks a bit dull and scratched. I polished it up this afternoon and the lovely soft leather came up much nicer. The lining is suede.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Al very pretty! What is the one all the way in the back?


Thank-you! The biggest one in the back is a 60ies vinyl handbag. I actually bought it as "black" and "real leather"... the auction photos were so badly lit I couldn´t be sure...but it was cheap... at least the hardware is silver and the quality amazingly nice. 
There´s no label inside, but I assume it´s a German brand. 
This one is the only of the three I actually used quite a few times- it´s practical! 
The small navy leather bag I bought for an outfit and never wore as a look into the mirror made clear that a navy dress with navy gloves and hat looks very boring with a navy handbag! I went for wine red bag and shoes.


----------



## baghabitz34

whateve said:


> Blue is my favorite color, along with turquoise and bluey purples, so I have a lot of them.
> 1: Coach Janice's Legacy (2004), Coach Rambler's Legacy (2005), Coach belted pouch (1997)
> 2: Coach X Peanuts mini duffle (2015), vintage Coach stroll tote (1991), Henri Bendel No. 7 flap (2015), Coach Hailey in cornflower (2010).
> 3: Coach Poppy Spotlight tote (2010)
> 4: Balenciaga Velo in bleu lavande
> 5: Balenciaga Day in outremer
> 6. Balenciaga Day in aquamarine, Bottega Veneta, Coach croc embossed Chelsea crossbody in turquoise (2016)


Lovely blues!


----------



## baghabitz34

My blues: blue MK tote, marine rouge LV Sully MM, Coach Prussian Blue Rogue, Coach midnight blue rivet Rogue 25, blue Coach Chelsea, Campo Marzio pouch, denim Coach wristlet, Kate Spade wallet with turtle, turquoise Coach pouch, blue ombré Coach wallet, and Gucci Ghost wallet


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> Our president just put the capital city (where I am) on “community quarantine”/lockdown.  I lined up in the grocery for payment last night for 2 hours!!  Panic buying.


What exactly does community quarantine mean, where you live? Do you have to stay indoors, in your own residence? Avoid crowds? Not go in to work?
Stay safe, my friend.


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> Poor you. It’s very frightening and difficult in many places. Not quite locked down here yet but heading that way. Cupboards are stocked but there seems to be a nationwide shortage of some essential items.


I've stocked us up here, as well. Public schools are closed, and events (concerts, etc.) are cancelled. Everyone is being very good about the obvious "wellness" things (not shaking hands, keeping a respectful distance, handwashing, etc.) but it's difficult to know where to draw the line. I have a dental appointment this Monday. It's important that I keep it, but should I? I'm guessing it's okay, because nobody at that office would come to work if they were sick. But on the other hand, they might have the virus and be asymptomatic.
So I'm working hard at not panicking.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> At least we are finally emptying our freezer. We are holding off on buying any more meat until we use up everything we already have.


My freezer is in good shape. Just enough to keep us nourished if we had to stay inside for 14 days. 

And a wee bit of freezer space given over to ice cream, because… ice cream!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Ours wasn’t quiet, but we still had toilet paper. It was calm too.
> I have one DS who is Type 1 diabetic, I am worried for him. One son is high anxiety - but he has a sense of humor, so we are laughing together.
> 
> I haven’t the faintest. C-19 isn’t supposed to cause gastro-intestinal issues... even through my office account I can’t get toilet paper till April.
> We’re having alcohol (rubbing alcohol) shortages here, face masks I’m not sure about.


My personal theory: toilet paper is more a symptom of panic than a rational response. People watch the news, see crowds filling their carts with TP, think "OMG… what if the entire world runs out of TP???" and then off they go to Costco. And then (and I'm just guessing here, I'm not an actual psychiatrist) once they bring their TP home, and tuck it away in their cupboard, they feel a little more secure.

It's just that times are so uncertain, and we have so very little control, we all want to do something (ANYTHING!) to feel as though we're in charge.

I can understand why you're worried for your DS. But I'm glad that he has humor on his side. (And, of course, loving parents.)


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I used my points to pick up a sporty funky crossbody from Mz Wallace.


Would love to see a picture of it! Do you have it now, or is it coming to you in the mail?


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> on a much lighter note: here are my blue bags.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4689598
> 
> 
> early 50ies leather handbag, 60ies vinyl handbag and 50ies vinyl clutch.


These are such treasures! I don't think any bags in this shade of blue are being made any more.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> My freezer is in good shape. Just enough to keep us nourished if we had to stay inside for 14 days.
> 
> And a wee bit of freezer space given over to ice cream, because… ice cream!!!


We're almost out of ice cream. When that happens I might panic!


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4689624
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My blues: blue MK tote, marine rouge LV Sully MM, Coach Prussian Blue Rogue, Coach midnight blue rivet Rogue 25, blue Coach Chelsea, Campo Marzio pouch, denim Coach wristlet, Kate Spade wallet with turtle, turquoise Coach pouch, blue ombré Coach wallet, and Gucci Ghost wallet


Beautiful blues! Love that rogue!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Would love to see a picture of it! Do you have it now, or is it coming to you in the mail?


Still coming!


----------



## msd_bags

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4689624
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My blues: blue MK tote, marine rouge LV Sully MM, Coach Prussian Blue Rogue, Coach midnight blue rivet Rogue 25, blue Coach Chelsea, Campo Marzio pouch, denim Coach wristlet, Kate Spade wallet with turtle, turquoise Coach pouch, blue ombré Coach wallet, and Gucci Ghost wallet


I really love your collection!! I didn’t know that was an LV until I saw your list.


ElainePG said:


> What exactly does community quarantine mean, where you live? Do you have to stay indoors, in your own residence? Avoid crowds? Not go in to work?
> Stay safe, my friend.


A lot of us are confused as well about the scope of the community quarantine.  There are supposed to be no entry/egress in Metro Manila (MM) - land and domestic sea and air travels, BUT we heard there will still be domestic plane trips.  So how is that? On a daily basis, people who work in MM but who live outside the boundaries will still be allowed in if they show proof of work inside.

All classes are suspended.  Work in government offices will be on skeletal force.  Work from home is allowed.  For private companies, they are encouraged to adopt their schemes as well.

We start with the lockdown 00:01 of March 15, until April 12.  Personally, I will try to work from home as much as practicable and just go to the office when I physically need to sign documents.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> We're almost out of ice cream. When that happens I might panic!


  
Time to go shopping!!!!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> My personal theory: toilet paper is more a symptom of panic than a rational response. People watch the news, see crowds filling their carts with TP, think "OMG… what if the entire world runs out of TP???" and then off they go to Costco. And then (and I'm just guessing here, I'm not an actual psychiatrist) once they bring their TP home, and tuck it away in their cupboard, they feel a little more secure.



This is a very good analysis! A good stock of TP makes one feel secure for sure- I mean it guarantees personal decency, too, not running out of the stuff, being unable to leave the house to buy any and having to use old newspapers or washcloths while already feeling awful. The world might go down, but we can use 4 layered until the very end.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> We're almost out of ice cream. When that happens I might panic!


If ice-cream is your personal TP, it´s high time to go shopping- not joking here.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´d be regretting not having tried to get my hands on it. Still today is Friday 13th which makes me extra nervous about doing something as daring and crazy on top.



update: my offer was accepted. I bought a bag! Now to make up my mind whether I´ll tell DH (I´ve been wondering what exactly this stands for and from context now assume it´s dear husband and not anything frequently used in the youtube trash my boy watches) what I spent or not... it´s my money. I´m not taking away from him or the child.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4689624
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My blues: blue MK tote, marine rouge LV Sully MM, Coach Prussian Blue Rogue, Coach midnight blue rivet Rogue 25, blue Coach Chelsea, Campo Marzio pouch, denim Coach wristlet, Kate Spade wallet with turtle, turquoise Coach pouch, blue ombré Coach wallet, and Gucci Ghost wallet



Your blue collection is beautiful! I especially adore the Gucci wallet.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> These are such treasures! I don't think any bags in this shade of blue are being made any more.


Thank-you! When taking the photo I realized they all have a special shade of blue. Honestly I don´t know anything about recent blue bags except for what I see on here. Blue normally isn´t a colour that attracts me, so I actually had to hunt for the leather bag and clutch when I thought I needed them for special outfits. The big 60ies vinyl bag I bought as "black, real leather"... haha... that much for buying from fuzzy pictures on ebay. But it´s a nice bag and unlike the other two actually was worn several times. The colour perfectly matches a 60ies dress I have and though it only is vinyl it does not look cheap in combination with a good dress, shoes, gloves.


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> Not poor me- at least so far my family is healthy and hopefully yours is, too!
> It´s not the time to put personal frustration first, but being human plans that don´t work out always make one sad. I don´t know where you are. I am in Germany and the situation is getting worse by the day. They are considering to close all schools, now, for example.


Yes we are currently healthy although have been in contact with people who are isolating due to being in contact with others at work. Very second hand. I’m in the UK. It’s increasing here too like everywhere else. Think we are slightly behind some of the other European countries and government response a bit different. No school closures yet but it’s all we are talking about. Have cancelled our holiday. Stocking up on board games, jigsaws and colouring books/pencils to see my family through as well as grocery basics. Stay healthy and positive.


----------



## msd_bags

Earlier on TV, a government official for Metro Manila said they will ask the malls to close for the duration of the quarantine, except for supermarkets/groceries and pharmacies inside the malls.  He went on further to say that at a time like this, no one will shop for new clothes nor shoes anyway.  Immediately, an image of tpf flashed on my mind!!  But seriously, I am getting nervous by the day as new cases are confirmed.


----------



## momasaurus

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4689624
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My blues: blue MK tote, marine rouge LV Sully MM, Coach Prussian Blue Rogue, Coach midnight blue rivet Rogue 25, blue Coach Chelsea, Campo Marzio pouch, denim Coach wristlet, Kate Spade wallet with turtle, turquoise Coach pouch, blue ombré Coach wallet, and Gucci Ghost wallet


These are wonderful. Those dark blues are so lovely (did @Cookiefiend say I am a navy girl - I think you're right!).


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> My personal theory: toilet paper is more a symptom of panic than a rational response. People watch the news, see crowds filling their carts with TP, think "OMG… what if the entire world runs out of TP???" and then off they go to Costco. And then (and I'm just guessing here, I'm not an actual psychiatrist) once they bring their TP home, and tuck it away in their cupboard, they feel a little more secure.
> 
> It's just that times are so uncertain, and we have so very little control, we all want to do something (ANYTHING!) to feel as though we're in charge.
> 
> I can understand why you're worried for your DS. But I'm glad that he has humor on his side. (And, of course, loving parents.)


I think you're right about TP being a symptom of panic. Here it is also bottled water. People are buying in ridiculous amounts and hoarding. Hello -- if you are stuck at home your tap is still going to function, right? Well, I learned that many of my friends drink bottled water all the time! So irresponsible. How about installing a filter on your tap? Or getting a Brita filter/pitcher?


----------



## momasaurus

Need more pretty pictures to distract myself!!!

And I will try to post my blue bags later today.


----------



## Katinahat

momasaurus said:


> I think you're right about TP being a symptom of panic. Here it is also bottled water. People are buying in ridiculous amounts and hoarding. Hello -- if you are stuck at home your tap is still going to function, right? Well, I learned that many of my friends drink bottled water all the time! So irresponsible. How about installing a filter on your tap? Or getting a Brita filter/pitcher?


My online grocery shopping just arrived. Seems I’ve been panic buying cat food without even realising. Have enough for over a month now for our two furry feline friends.


----------



## Katinahat

Think my holiday flights just got cancelled by the company. We weren’t going to go anyway but we might get some money back now. Actually, I didn’t really care about that. People going through terrible time already and worse to come.


----------



## dcooney4

Just received my Mz Wallace Micro Metro Crossbody . It is a fun little sporty bag that I will use in spring and summer. Perfect for walks with my pups or any out door adventure. I am keeping it wrapped till I use it .


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> Yes we are currently healthy although have been in contact with people who are isolating due to being in contact with others at work. Very second hand. I’m in the UK. It’s increasing here too like everywhere else. Think we are slightly behind some of the other European countries and government response a bit different. No school closures yet but it’s all we are talking about. Have cancelled our holiday. Stocking up on board games, jigsaws and colouring books/pencils to see my family through as well as grocery basics. Stay healthy and positive.



The same to you and everybody out there! 

We just heard that all schools are closed from Monday on until April 20th. I have a happy child at home, but even he understands it´s not a happy occasion.  
Except for closing the schools I have the feeling that our government isn´t very prepared for the situation, either. 

I´m sorry you are not going to have your holiday, but think it was a good decision to cancel. The regret if anything would have happened to any of your travelling party would have been much more painful. I do not see us travelling, either.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

momasaurus said:


> Need more pretty pictures to distract myself!!!
> 
> And I will try to post my blue bags later today.


I´m looking forward to your pictures! Distraction is what we need now and staying happy for not to weaken ourselves.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> My online grocery shopping just arrived. Seems I’ve been panic buying cat food without even realising. Have enough for over a month now for our two furry feline friends.


Don´t worry. they´ll eat it anyway and you won´t have to buy any more for a while. No harm done.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> Think my holiday flights just got cancelled by the company. We weren’t going to go anyway but we might get some money back now. Actually, I didn’t really care about that. People going through terrible time already and worse to come.


It´s good you have a chance of a refund, though. That´s money you can use in better times or if you want for charity.


----------



## whateve

momasaurus said:


> I think you're right about TP being a symptom of panic. Here it is also bottled water. People are buying in ridiculous amounts and hoarding. Hello -- if you are stuck at home your tap is still going to function, right? Well, I learned that many of my friends drink bottled water all the time! So irresponsible. How about installing a filter on your tap? Or getting a Brita filter/pitcher?


We usually have a package of bottled water around so we can use it when we travel, and I usually take a bottle with me if we are going to be out for a long time. Other than that, I drink tap water. Water is all I drink. Sometimes in an order at the counter restaurant when I ask for tap water, they tell me it isn't safe to drink, but they are in the same city as me, getting the same water I do. My son only drinks bottled water. I think all my kids think tap water is bad for them.


----------



## lynne_ross

ElainePG said:


> My personal theory: toilet paper is more a symptom of panic than a rational response. People watch the news, see crowds filling their carts with TP, think "OMG… what if the entire world runs out of TP???" and then off they go to Costco. And then (and I'm just guessing here, I'm not an actual psychiatrist) once they bring their TP home, and tuck it away in their cupboard, they feel a little more secure.
> 
> It's just that times are so uncertain, and we have so very little control, we all want to do something (ANYTHING!) to feel as though we're in charge.
> 
> I can understand why you're worried for your DS. But I'm glad that he has humor on his side. (And, of course, loving parents.)


I agree with your theory. I think this started in Hong Kong. I am moving to Hong Kong soon so have been following this from the beginning. About 2 months ago in my mom Hong Kong group it was posted numerous times that there was a rumour that the tp factories in China, where tp is purposed for HK, were going to start making masks instead. Suddenly everyone was stock piling tp. It was on the news here at the time and I think folks saw that so when the virus cases started going up in other places people started stock piling tp. Herd mentality. No one is hoarding wine or beer! So strange.


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> Just received my Mz Wallace Micro Metro Crossbody . It is a fun little sporty bag that I will use in spring and summer. Perfect for walks with my pups or any out door adventure. I am keeping it wrapped till I use it .


Looks like a great bag for walking. What kind of pups do you have?


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> The same to you and everybody out there!
> 
> We just heard that all schools are closed from Monday on until April 20th. I have a happy child at home, but even he understands it´s not a happy occasion.
> Except for closing the schools I have the feeling that our government isn´t very prepared for the situation, either.
> 
> I´m sorry you are not going to have your holiday, but think it was a good decision to cancel. The regret if anything would have happened to any of your travelling party would have been much more painful. I do not see us travelling, either.





cowgirlsboots said:


> Don´t worry. they´ll eat it anyway and you won´t have to buy any more for a while. No harm done.





cowgirlsboots said:


> It´s good you have a chance of a refund, though. That´s money you can use in better times or if you want for charity.



Thanks for all your positive thoughts. It’s good to support each other. It’s been an up and down sort of Saturday but at home with just my family at least. Keeping in close contact with those we love especially the older generation. Nice to have the cats to cuddle! Hope the time off school goes ok for your family.


----------



## muchstuff

lynne_ross said:


> I agree with your theory. I think this started in Hong Kong. I am moving to Hong Kong soon so have been following this from the beginning. About 2 months ago in my mom Hong Kong group it was posted numerous times that there was a rumour that the tp factories in China, where tp is purposed for HK, were going to start making masks instead. Suddenly everyone was stock piling tp. It was on the news here at the time and I think folks saw that so when the virus cases started going up in other places people started stock piling tp. Herd mentality. No one is hoarding wine or beer! So strange.


I went out today to get the essentials in the event of Armageddon...mascara and make up remover.


----------



## Katinahat

A cheer up pic of my favourite blue handbag. Carried last weekend but not this weekend as I’m not going out. Mini Cara. It was the first premier bag that I bought for myself so a pleasant reminder of easier times.


----------



## msd_bags

Katinahat said:


> A cheer up pic of my favourite blue handbag. Carried last weekend but not this weekend as I’m not going out. Mini Cara. It was the first premier bag that I bought for myself so a pleasant reminder of easier times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4690491


Beautiful reminder!!


----------



## msd_bags

lynne_ross said:


> I agree with your theory. I think this started in Hong Kong. I am moving to Hong Kong soon so have been following this from the beginning. About 2 months ago in my mom Hong Kong group it was posted numerous times that there was a rumour that the tp factories in China, where tp is purposed for HK, were going to start making masks instead. Suddenly everyone was stock piling tp. It was on the news here at the time and I think folks saw that so when the virus cases started going up in other places people started stock piling tp. Herd mentality. No one is hoarding wine or beer! So strange.


I think we have local manufacturers (and hopefully local sources of raw materials), maybe that’s why we’re not in TP panic mode.


----------



## momasaurus

whateve said:


> We usually have a package of bottled water around so we can use it when we travel, and I usually take a bottle with me if we are going to be out for a long time. Other than that, I drink tap water. Water is all I drink. Sometimes in an order at the counter restaurant when I ask for tap water, they tell me it isn't safe to drink, but they are in the same city as me, getting the same water I do. My son only drinks bottled water. I think all my kids think tap water is bad for them.


Interesting. If it's municipal water maybe there is a chlorine taste?


----------



## momasaurus

Katinahat said:


> A cheer up pic of my favourite blue handbag. Carried last weekend but not this weekend as I’m not going out. Mini Cara. It was the first premier bag that I bought for myself so a pleasant reminder of easier times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4690491


ON its own thematic bag stand! Nice.


----------



## lynne_ross

For purple and pink week, I sold my pink bal in 2019 and did not add any new bags in these colours. So still have
Tosca 35 birkin - which I have for sale
18 magnolia picotin
30 raisin birkin - my favourite birkin by far!


----------



## Katinahat

momasaurus said:


> ON its own thematic bag stand! Nice.


Thanks. Just got that recently as a stool for my dressing table area of my built in cupboards. It did match the Cara well!


----------



## lynne_ross

I doubt I will add any new bags to my collection this year. Too busy with my move, changing jobs, and the pandemic and market crashing I don’t feel like spending money. I might still buy a piece of jewelry from van cleef once things calm down.


----------



## Katinahat

My pinks and purples:

Kate Spade Lucie Watson Lane in bright pink.
Coach Crosby Carryall in bright pink quilted leather. 
Coach Nomad Crossbody Western in pale pink
DKNY chain clutch in bright pink
Mulberry Mini Amberley in Amethyst
Mulberry plaque zip around wallet in dusty rose. 

It’s a lovely family in one of my favourite colours! Will get round to photos later when less going on. I hope you’ll like them. Love to see what you all have even if it’s likely we’ll not be carrying them much! 

Dealing with staff absences ready for work tomorrow. Ordering more arts and crafts and hobby items for my family in readiness for a long few months at home when it comes. My own personal shopping OCD has gone in this direction rather than loo roll! It’s all just a safety blanket feeling.


----------



## keodi

cowgirlsboots said:


> on a much lighter note: here are my blue bags.
> 
> View attachment 4689598
> 
> 
> early 50ies leather handbag, 60ies vinyl handbag and 50ies vinyl clutch.


Beautiful blue bag collection! I really like the bag in the back!



baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4689624
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My blues: blue MK tote, marine rouge LV Sully MM, Coach Prussian Blue Rogue, Coach midnight blue rivet Rogue 25, blue Coach Chelsea, Campo Marzio pouch, denim Coach wristlet, Kate Spade wallet with turtle, turquoise Coach pouch, blue ombré Coach wallet, and Gucci Ghost wallet


beautiful bags!


ElainePG said:


> I've stocked us up here, as well. Public schools are closed, and events (concerts, etc.) are cancelled. Everyone is being very good about the obvious "wellness" things (not shaking hands, keeping a respectful distance, handwashing, etc.) but it's difficult to know where to draw the line. I have a dental appointment this Monday. It's important that I keep it, but should I? I'm guessing it's okay, because nobody at that office would come to work if they were sick. But on the other hand, they might have the virus and be asymptomatic.
> So I'm working hard at not panicking.


It's a good thing I did a huge grocery shopping last week, and stocked up I went to several supermarkets yesterday, and all were sold out of TP, Milk, eggs, flour, sugar,  cold medicine supplies, tylenol, ad household cleaning supplies to include bleach. Because I'm immune compromised, I was told to work from home until further notice. Schools here are closed, city officials are advising to stay at home and avoiding social events. I understand the panic buying, but at the same time it is affecting others in the community too.



cowgirlsboots said:


> update: *my offer was accepted. I bought a bag! *Now to make up my mind whether I´ll tell DH (I´ve been wondering what exactly this stands for and from context now assume it´s dear husband and not anything frequently used in the youtube trash my boy watches) what I spent or not... it´s my money. I´m not taking away from him or the child.


Yay! congratulations!



Katinahat said:


> A cheer up pic of my favourite blue handbag. Carried last weekend but not this weekend as I’m not going out. Mini Cara. It was the first premier bag that I bought for myself so a pleasant reminder of easier times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4690491


beautiful!


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Looks like a great bag for walking. What kind of pups do you have?


Here you go!


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> A cheer up pic of my favourite blue handbag. Carried last weekend but not this weekend as I’m not going out. Mini Cara. It was the first premier bag that I bought for myself so a pleasant reminder of easier times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4690491


If they had this I would have jumped on it. So pretty!


----------



## momasaurus

keodi said:


> Beautiful blue bag collection! I really like the bag in the back!
> 
> It's a good thing I did a huge grocery shopping last week, and stocked up I went to several supermarkets yesterday, and all were sold out of TP, Milk, eggs, flour, sugar,  cold medicine supplies, tylenol, ad household cleaning supplies to include bleach. Because I'm immune compromised, I was told to work from home until further notice. Schools here are closed, city officials are advising to stay at home and avoiding social events. I understand the panic buying, but at the same time it is affecting others in the community too.
> 
> beautiful!



People hoarding selfishly don’t even realize that if other people can’t sanitize, everyone loses.


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> Here you go!



Ooooooh! So cute.


----------



## momasaurus

OK very late to the blue party. Although I love blue and have a zillion blue scarves, not a lot of blue bags. The Dalvy you’ve seen. A PM indigo barenia Pico and a turquoise Massacesi bag I forget the name.


----------



## momasaurus

Pico


----------



## momasaurus

Massaccesi


----------



## momasaurus

And just for eye candy, a beautiful bag I wish I had!


----------



## keodi

momasaurus said:


> OK very late to the blue party. Although I love blue and have a zillion blue scarves, not a lot of blue bags. The Dalvy you’ve seen. A PM indigo barenia Pico and a turquoise Massacesi bag I forget the name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4690809





momasaurus said:


> Pico
> View attachment 4690810


beautiful!!


momasaurus said:


> Massaccesi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4690811


I love this bag! nice pop of colour!


momasaurus said:


> And just for eye candy, a beautiful bag I wish I had!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4690812


that's a beautiful kelly, what shade of blue is it?


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> Massaccesi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4690811


Beautiful blues!


----------



## dcooney4

The only pink I have besides an inexpensive lululemon bag.


----------



## momasaurus

keodi said:


> beautiful!!
> 
> I love this bag! nice pop of colour!
> 
> that's a beautiful kelly, what shade of blue is it?


Thank you, Keodi. The kelly is a picture I took a few months ago in a resale shop in NYC, so IDK the color. I love contrast stitching and smooth leathers, so this makes me drool.


----------



## dcooney4

Purple I only have a travel backpack from Mz Wallace but no photo.


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> Beautiful blues!


Thanks so much. I am surprised I don't have more blue bags!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Just received my Mz Wallace Micro Metro Crossbody . It is a fun little sporty bag that I will use in spring and summer. Perfect for walks with my pups or any out door adventure. I am keeping it wrapped till I use it .


What a happy little bag! I love this version of a camo print.


----------



## ElainePG

lynne_ross said:


> I agree with your theory. I think this started in Hong Kong. I am moving to Hong Kong soon so have been following this from the beginning. About 2 months ago in my mom Hong Kong group it was posted numerous times that there was a rumour that the tp factories in China, where tp is purposed for HK, were going to start making masks instead. Suddenly everyone was stock piling tp. It was on the news here at the time and I think folks saw that so when the virus cases started going up in other places people started stock piling tp. Herd mentality. No one is hoarding wine or beer! So strange.


DH wants me to lay in a supply of chocolate !


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> A cheer up pic of my favourite blue handbag. Carried last weekend but not this weekend as I’m not going out. Mini Cara. It was the first premier bag that I bought for myself so a pleasant reminder of easier times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4690491


Love the quilting on this bag. And such a pretty shade of blue.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> OK very late to the blue party. Although I love blue and have a zillion blue scarves, not a lot of blue bags. The Dalvy you’ve seen. A PM indigo barenia Pico and a turquoise Massacesi bag I forget the name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4690809


Fabulous bag/scarf match!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Pico
> View attachment 4690810


Great photo!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Katinahat said:


> A cheer up pic of my favourite blue handbag. Carried last weekend but not this weekend as I’m not going out. Mini Cara. It was the first premier bag that I bought for myself so a pleasant reminder of easier times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4690491


That is so cute! 


dcooney4 said:


> Here you go!


D'awwww!! 


momasaurus said:


> OK very late to the blue party. Although I love blue and have a zillion blue scarves, not a lot of blue bags. The Dalvy you’ve seen. A PM indigo barenia Pico and a turquoise Massacesi bag I forget the name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4690809


Such a gorgeous Dalvy! We're twins! 
I love your Pico - in barenia! <faints!>
I *think the Massaccesi is a Soulmate? 


momasaurus said:


> And just for eye candy, a beautiful bag I wish I had!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4690812


The contrast stitching…. drool…. 


dcooney4 said:


> The only pink I have besides an inexpensive lululemon bag.


Really cute - I like the pattern!


----------



## keodi

momasaurus said:


> Thank you, Keodi. The kelly is a picture I took a few months ago in a resale shop in NYC, so IDK the color. I love contrast stitching and smooth leathers, so this makes me drool.


it looks like blue Thalassa!


----------



## Rhl2987

dcooney4 said:


> Quick picture of the new one. Don’t have time to play with it just now.


This is beautiful!


----------



## Rhl2987

cowgirlsboots said:


> ..and two green ones that turned up "out of the blue" during the last few days...
> 
> View attachment 4689600
> View attachment 4689601
> 
> 
> First this great piece of luggage I simply couldn´t leave behind at unbelievable 5,99 Euro! It´s almost like new and even if I don´t get to use it for travelling in the near future it always will make great storage. I could put quite a few hats into this.
> 
> The second purchase is a leather handbag from the 70ies. I don´t have to feel guilty about it as I bought it for my best friend´s birthday. She adores green and I´m sure will love the style. In the photos the bag looks a bit dull and scratched. I polished it up this afternoon and the lovely soft leather came up much nicer. The lining is suede.
> 
> View attachment 4689602
> View attachment 4689599


That first bag is awesome! Never seen anything like it!


----------



## keodi

momasaurus said:


> People hoarding selfishly don’t even realize that if other people can’t sanitize, everyone loses.


exactly!


----------



## whateve

momasaurus said:


> Interesting. If it's municipal water maybe there is a chlorine taste?


They haven't used chlorine in water in California in at least 20 years. I think the water tastes great. People have a perception that bottled water is cleaner although that isn't true. For one thing, bottled water absorbs chemicals from the plastic bottle.


----------



## Rhl2987

Hi All. Just checking in here. I’ve been absent for a few days. I feel anxious and worried. We’ve been practicing social distancing since last Thursday, and now I’m even keeping my daughter home from daycare. I don’t want my husband to go to work but he has to visit a construction site tomorrow morning. He told me he’ll stay 6 ft away from other people. We’re not hoarding but trying to have a little canned food, stuff for the baby, frozen food, and paper products. I’m offering to people in my network who are in need as well. I hope that everyone around the world stays safe. 

On a better note, Nordstrom in the US had 10% off everything, including Chanel, for yesterday only. I got the black Chanel combat boots but my adjustable strap mini bag is sold out and waitlisted everywhere. My H SA is texting me quite a bit right now. I bought one scarf and one lipstick and I don’t even want to go to the store to pick them up. I’m having her ship them. 

I’m grateful to have a paying job right now. I’m grateful my husband also has one. I’m trying to support the community by getting food delivery (left at the door), buying some items from local stores, and I’ll donate money to our local food bank this week.  I canceled a haircut and manicure for this weekend/week and offered to pay them ahead for their services but they both declined. I asked our new housekeeper (finally found someone to help us clean since I started work recently) to not come for the time being but I will continue to pay her. 

I am fearful for my parents with their ages and pre-existing conditions. It’s not yet “bad” where they are so I had to essentially scare them with the facts of this thing and death rates. They’ve promised they’ll stay in but my Dad keeps making jokes about needing to go out. It’s truly adding to my stress. I felt anxious and depressed yesterday and I even cried. Not panicking but feeling heavy from what our country, and the world, is facing. I’ve decided to be off social media a tiny bit more and to read. I started Solve for Happy by Mo Gawdat, because it was in my bedside table. 

Stay well everyone. And keep posting pictures and life updates here! For pinks, I have my Rose Pourpre ostrich Kelly 28, from my avatar. For blues, I have my blue hydra Kelly 28 Chevre special order. Happy to post pics later if anyone is interested. Thinking of you all.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> DH wants me to lay in a supply of chocolate !


I have always hoarded chocolate!


----------



## whateve

Here are my purple bags:
Balenciaga velo bleu lavande
Bottega Veneta tote anemone
Longchamp drawstring
Coach Legacy Willis berry


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> Here you go!


Awww! They are really cute!


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> I have always hoarded chocolate!


I’m not sure I could say I hoard it but only because it’s gone too quickly!


----------



## Katinahat

momasaurus said:


> OK very late to the blue party. Although I love blue and have a zillion blue scarves, not a lot of blue bags. The Dalvy you’ve seen. A PM indigo barenia Pico and a turquoise Massacesi bag I forget the name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4690809


Ooo! All your bags are lovely but I really like this one.


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> Here are my purple bags:
> Balenciaga velo bleu lavande
> Bottega Veneta tote anemone
> Longchamp drawstring
> Coach Legacy Willis berry


What amazing colours! The coach in berry is a stunning shade. ❤️


----------



## whateve

And my pink bags. I'm sure you've seen them before.
Coach Emery 21 in hibiscus. (2020)
Coach quilted hobo in fuchsia (2004)
Henri Bendel No. 7 tote, it looks nearly red but was called pink (2013)
Coach Parker shoulder bag (2009)


----------



## Katinahat

Rhl2987 said:


> Hi All. Just checking in here. I’ve been absent for a few days. I feel anxious and worried. We’ve been practicing social distancing since last Thursday, and now I’m even keeping my daughter home from daycare. I don’t want my husband to go to work but he has to visit a construction site tomorrow morning. He told me he’ll stay 6 ft away from other people. We’re not hoarding but trying to have a little canned food, stuff for the baby, frozen food, and paper products. I’m offering to people in my network who are in need as well. I hope that everyone around the world stays safe.
> 
> On a better note, Nordstrom in the US had 10% off everything, including Chanel, for yesterday only. I got the black Chanel combat boots but my adjustable strap mini bag is sold out and waitlisted everywhere. My H SA is texting me quite a bit right now. I bought one scarf and one lipstick and I don’t even want to go to the store to pick them up. I’m having her ship them.
> 
> I’m grateful to have a paying job right now. I’m grateful my husband also has one. I’m trying to support the community by getting food delivery (left at the door), buying some items from local stores, and I’ll donate money to our local food bank this week.  I canceled a haircut and manicure for this weekend/week and offered to pay them ahead for their services but they both declined. I asked our new housekeeper (finally found someone to help us clean since I started work recently) to not come for the time being but I will continue to pay her.
> 
> I am fearful for my parents with their ages and pre-existing conditions. It’s not yet “bad” where they are so I had to essentially scare them with the facts of this thing and death rates. They’ve promised they’ll stay in but my Dad keeps making jokes about needing to go out. It’s truly adding to my stress. I felt anxious and depressed yesterday and I even cried. Not panicking but feeling heavy from what our country, and the world, is facing. I’ve decided to be off social media a tiny bit more and to read. I started Solve for Happy by Mo Gawdat, because it was in my bedside table.
> 
> Stay well everyone. And keep posting pictures and life updates here! For pinks, I have my Rose Pourpre ostrich Kelly 28, from my avatar. For blues, I have my blue hydra Kelly 28 Chevre special order. Happy to post pics later if anyone is interested. Thinking of you all.


Thinking of you and yours. I feel very much the same and am quite tearful too. It’s growing all the time and clearly just the beginning. No official social distancing yet but everything is cancelled and people are doing it anyway in hope to stay well. 

Staying off too much SM and watching the news sensible. Panic is spreading fast. Not good for mental health at all!


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> And my pink bags. I'm sure you've seen them before.
> Coach Emery 21 in hibiscus. (2020)
> Coach quilted hobo in fuchsia (2004)
> Henri Bendel No. 7 tote, it looks nearly red but was called pink (2013)
> Coach Parker shoulder bag (2009)


These are all gorgeous! Totally love your cute quilted coach bag! It’s incredible . Think I’d really use the Emery though.


----------



## Katinahat

The first two of mine. Too pink Coach bags. Western Rivets Nomad Crossbody and Quilted Crosby Carryall.


----------



## keodi

whateve said:


> Here are my purple bags:
> Balenciaga velo bleu lavande
> Bottega Veneta tote anemone
> Longchamp drawstring
> Coach Legacy Willis berry


Nice!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> They haven't used chlorine in water in California in at least 20 years. *I think the water tastes great*. People have a perception that bottled water is cleaner although that isn't true. For one thing, bottled water absorbs chemicals from the plastic bottle.


Agreed! I have a pitcher that filters water (Mavea… same thing as Brita, but I prefer the system) and that's what I use for drinking. If I need to have water with me, I have a plastic bottle that I fill. It holds 32 ounces. More than enough for a day out. But when I'm at a restaurant, I just ask for "city water" and as far as I'm concerned, it tastes perfectly fine.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I have always hoarded chocolate!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Here are my purple bags:
> Balenciaga velo bleu lavande
> Bottega Veneta tote anemone
> Longchamp drawstring
> Coach Legacy Willis berry


This is a great collection of purples. And I love your little fishy bag charm!


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> The first two of mine. Too pink Coach bags. Western Rivets Nomad Crossbody and Quilted Crosby Carryall.
> 
> View attachment 4691109


The quilting on your Nomad is fantastic!


----------



## dcooney4

I had a few ins already this month so this weekend I made a point of dropping prices to get some things out. Another bag and two slgs went .


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> What a happy little bag! I love this version of a camo print.


Thank you! Not sure if I should count it as a real bag or sport / travel group.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> That is so cute!
> 
> D'awwww!!
> 
> Such a gorgeous Dalvy! We're twins!
> I love your Pico - in barenia! <faints!>
> I *think the Massaccesi is a Soulmate?
> 
> The contrast stitching…. drool….
> 
> Really cute - I like the pattern!


Thanks! I really like this Bally tote. So much more comfortable then my Neverfull was.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> Here are my purple bags:
> Balenciaga velo bleu lavande
> Bottega Veneta tote anemone
> Longchamp drawstring
> Coach Legacy Willis berry


Love them all!


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> Hi All. Just checking in here. I’ve been absent for a few days. I feel anxious and worried. We’ve been practicing social distancing since last Thursday, and now I’m even keeping my daughter home from daycare. I don’t want my husband to go to work but he has to visit a construction site tomorrow morning. He told me he’ll stay 6 ft away from other people. We’re not hoarding but trying to have a little canned food, stuff for the baby, frozen food, and paper products. I’m offering to people in my network who are in need as well. I hope that everyone around the world stays safe.
> 
> On a better note, Nordstrom in the US had 10% off everything, including Chanel, for yesterday only. I got the black Chanel combat boots but my adjustable strap mini bag is sold out and waitlisted everywhere. My H SA is texting me quite a bit right now. I bought one scarf and one lipstick and I don’t even want to go to the store to pick them up. I’m having her ship them.
> 
> I’m grateful to have a paying job right now. I’m grateful my husband also has one. I’m trying to support the community by getting food delivery (left at the door), buying some items from local stores, and I’ll donate money to our local food bank this week.  I canceled a haircut and manicure for this weekend/week and offered to pay them ahead for their services but they both declined. I asked our new housekeeper (finally found someone to help us clean since I started work recently) to not come for the time being but I will continue to pay her.
> 
> I am fearful for my parents with their ages and pre-existing conditions. It’s not yet “bad” where they are so I had to essentially scare them with the facts of this thing and death rates. They’ve promised they’ll stay in but my Dad keeps making jokes about needing to go out. It’s truly adding to my stress. I felt anxious and depressed yesterday and I even cried. Not panicking but feeling heavy from what our country, and the world, is facing. I’ve decided to be off social media a tiny bit more and to read. I started Solve for Happy by Mo Gawdat, because it was in my bedside table.
> 
> Stay well everyone. And keep posting pictures and life updates here! For pinks, I have my Rose Pourpre ostrich Kelly 28, from my avatar. For blues, I have my blue hydra Kelly 28 Chevre special order. Happy to post pics later if anyone is interested. Thinking of you all.


We are doing the same here . I have been trying to cut back on the news and either read or watch movies  or paint.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> The first two of mine. Too pink Coach bags. Western Rivets Nomad Crossbody and Quilted Crosby Carryall.
> 
> View attachment 4691109


Lovely!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Rhl2987 said:


> Hi All. Just checking in here. I’ve been absent for a few days. I feel anxious and worried. We’ve been practicing social distancing since last Thursday, and now I’m even keeping my daughter home from daycare. I don’t want my husband to go to work but he has to visit a construction site tomorrow morning. He told me he’ll stay 6 ft away from other people. We’re not hoarding but trying to have a little canned food, stuff for the baby, frozen food, and paper products. I’m offering to people in my network who are in need as well. I hope that everyone around the world stays safe.
> 
> On a better note, Nordstrom in the US had 10% off everything, including Chanel, for yesterday only. I got the black Chanel combat boots but my adjustable strap mini bag is sold out and waitlisted everywhere. My H SA is texting me quite a bit right now. I bought one scarf and one lipstick and I don’t even want to go to the store to pick them up. I’m having her ship them.
> 
> I’m grateful to have a paying job right now. I’m grateful my husband also has one. I’m trying to support the community by getting food delivery (left at the door), buying some items from local stores, and I’ll donate money to our local food bank this week.  I canceled a haircut and manicure for this weekend/week and offered to pay them ahead for their services but they both declined. I asked our new housekeeper (finally found someone to help us clean since I started work recently) to not come for the time being but I will continue to pay her.
> 
> I am fearful for my parents with their ages and pre-existing conditions. It’s not yet “bad” where they are so I had to essentially scare them with the facts of this thing and death rates. They’ve promised they’ll stay in but my Dad keeps making jokes about needing to go out. It’s truly adding to my stress. I felt anxious and depressed yesterday and I even cried. Not panicking but feeling heavy from what our country, and the world, is facing. I’ve decided to be off social media a tiny bit more and to read. I started Solve for Happy by Mo Gawdat, because it was in my bedside table.
> 
> Stay well everyone. And keep posting pictures and life updates here! For pinks, I have my Rose Pourpre ostrich Kelly 28, from my avatar. For blues, I have my blue hydra Kelly 28 Chevre special order. Happy to post pics later if anyone is interested. Thinking of you all.


We are thinking of you too hon. I am trying to stay positive and doing whatever I can. 


whateve said:


> Here are my purple bags:
> Balenciaga velo bleu lavande
> Bottega Veneta tote anemone
> Longchamp drawstring
> Coach Legacy Willis berry


That LC is gorgeous! 


whateve said:


> And my pink bags. I'm sure you've seen them before.
> Coach Emery 21 in hibiscus. (2020)
> Coach quilted hobo in fuchsia (2004)
> Henri Bendel No. 7 tote, it looks nearly red but was called pink (2013)
> Coach Parker shoulder bag (2009)


Where was I when that Emery was released? I love it! 


Katinahat said:


> The first two of mine. Too pink Coach bags. Western Rivets Nomad Crossbody and Quilted Crosby Carryall.
> 
> View attachment 4691109


❤️❤️❤️


ElainePG said:


> Agreed! I have a pitcher that filters water (Mavea… same thing as Brita, but I prefer the system) and that's what I use for drinking. If I need to have water with me, I have a plastic bottle that I fill. It holds 32 ounces. More than enough for a day out. But when I'm at a restaurant, I just ask for "city water" and as far as I'm concerned, it tastes perfectly fine.


Heehee - same here. I drink the local water, always have.


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> We are thinking of you too hon. I am trying to stay positive and doing whatever I can.
> 
> That LC is gorgeous!
> 
> Where was I when that Emery was released? I love it!
> 
> ❤️❤️❤️
> 
> Heehee - same here. I drink the local water, always have.


Thanks! The Emery is brand new. You can get it right now on Coach.com.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I had a few ins already this month so this weekend I made a point of dropping prices to get some things out. Another bag and two slgs went .


Excellent!!!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Fabulous bag/scarf match!


Thank you!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Great photo!


It was a beautiful day, about 2 years ago.


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> That is so cute!
> 
> Such a gorgeous Dalvy! We're twins!
> I love your Pico - in barenia! <faints!>
> I *think the Massaccesi is a Soulmate?
> 
> The contrast stitching…. drool….
> 
> Really cute - I like the pattern!


I love that we are Dalvy twins!
Barenia is soooo awesome. Thank you.
Found my files - the Massaccesi is a Hera in Celeste. It's a big sack, LOL.


----------



## momasaurus

keodi said:


> it looks like blue Thalassa!


H blues are so fabulous.


----------



## ElainePG

Is anyone reading an interesting book? 

Hilary Mantel (the author of Wolf Hall) just released Volume III in her series about Thomas Cromwell: "The Mirror and the Light." (Spoiler alert: things don't go well for Thomas Cromwell!) 

I read Wolf Hall years ago, and also saw the series when it was televised, but I had never read volume II, "Bring Up The Bodies." So I'm in the midst of that one now. (Yet another spoiler alert: things don't go well for Anne Boleyn!) When I'm done, I'll get Volume III. 764 pages on Kindle, so it won't be a rush-through.

Nothing like a big hefty dose of historical fiction to take my mind off obsessively rethinking the contents of my pantry shelves!


----------



## momasaurus

Katinahat said:


> Ooo! All your bags are lovely but I really like this one.


Thank you. @Cookiefiend has its twin!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Is anyone reading an interesting book?
> 
> Hilary Mantel (the author of Wolf Hall) just released Volume III in her series about Thomas Cromwell: "The Mirror and the Light." (Spoiler alert: things don't go well for Thomas Cromwell!)
> 
> I read Wolf Hall years ago, and also saw the series when it was televised, but I had never read volume II, "Bring Up The Bodies." So I'm in the midst of that one now. (Yet another spoiler alert: things don't go well for Anne Boleyn!) When I'm done, I'll get Volume III. 764 pages on Kindle, so it won't be a rush-through.
> 
> Nothing like a big hefty dose of historical fiction to take my mind off obsessively rethinking the contents of my pantry shelves!


I'm reading Those People by Louise Candlish.


----------



## Cookiefiend

whateve said:


> Thanks! The Emery is brand new. You can get it right now on Coach.com.


I had no idea - just popped over to the website! I really like it! 
But I will wait until I can actually try it on to be sure it’s long enough... hopefully soon.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Is anyone reading an interesting book?
> 
> Hilary Mantel (the author of Wolf Hall) just released Volume III in her series about Thomas Cromwell: "The Mirror and the Light." (Spoiler alert: things don't go well for Thomas Cromwell!)
> 
> I read Wolf Hall years ago, and also saw the series when it was televised, but I had never read volume II, "Bring Up The Bodies." So I'm in the midst of that one now. (Yet another spoiler alert: things don't go well for Anne Boleyn!) When I'm done, I'll get Volume III. 764 pages on Kindle, so it won't be a rush-through.
> 
> Nothing like a big hefty dose of historical fiction to take my mind off obsessively rethinking the contents of my pantry shelves!


I’m reading Great Expectations, at the recommendation of my youngest son - believe it or not! 
Though I am slogging through it, because I am distracted by the news. Thank goodness for tPF - it’s a great distraction and as one of the scarf mistresses, I have some responsibilities! This week is Green Goddess - pop over for some gorgeous eye candy!


----------



## keodi

momasaurus said:


> H blues are so fabulous.


I agree!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> I’m reading Great Expectations, at the recommendation of my youngest son - believe it or not!
> Though I am slogging through it, because I am distracted by the news. Thank goodness for tPF - it’s a great distraction and as one of the scarf mistresses, I have some responsibilities! This week is Green Goddess - pop over for some gorgeous eye candy!


Sometimes it's fun to read an old classic. A couple of winters ago it was very rainy out here on the coast, and DH and I read War & Peace (on our iPads, so we could be reading at the same time). I'll admit I skimmed a bit when it came to the battles, but I really enjoyed it! After that, we read Anna Karenina, which I had read in college (a lifetime ago!). 

Dickens isn't a bad idea. Or maybe Jane Austen??? Her heroines are fantastic!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Sometimes it's fun to read an old classic. A couple of winters ago it was very rainy out here on the coast, and DH and I read War & Peace (on our iPads, so we could be reading at the same time). I'll admit I skimmed a bit when it came to the battles, but I really enjoyed it! After that, we read Anna Karenina, which I had read in college (a lifetime ago!).
> 
> Dickens isn't a bad idea. Or maybe Jane Austen??? Her heroines are fantastic!


I'd read a lot of classics and enjoyed them but I'm afraid of War and Peace. I feel it would take a year. When I was in high school I read an abridged version of Les Miserables and loved it. I always wonder if I should read the full version.


----------



## essiedub

Rhl2987 said:


> Hi All. Just checking in here. I’ve been absent for a few days. I feel anxious and worried. We’ve been practicing social distancing since last Thursday, and now I’m even keeping my daughter home from daycare. I don’t want my husband to go to work but he has to visit a construction site tomorrow morning. He told me he’ll stay 6 ft away from other people. We’re not hoarding but trying to have a little canned food, stuff for the baby, frozen food, and paper products. I’m offering to people in my network who are in need as well. I hope that everyone around the world stays safe.
> 
> On a better note, Nordstrom in the US had 10% off everything, including Chanel, for yesterday only. I got the black Chanel combat boots but my adjustable strap mini bag is sold out and waitlisted everywhere. My H SA is texting me quite a bit right now. I bought one scarf and one lipstick and I don’t even want to go to the store to pick them up. I’m having her ship them.
> 
> I’m grateful to have a paying job right now. I’m grateful my husband also has one. I’m trying to support the community by getting food delivery (left at the door), buying some items from local stores, and I’ll donate money to our local food bank this week.  I canceled a haircut and manicure for this weekend/week and offered to pay them ahead for their services but they both declined. I asked our new housekeeper (finally found someone to help us clean since I started work recently) to not come for the time being but I will continue to pay her.
> 
> I am fearful for my parents with their ages and pre-existing conditions. It’s not yet “bad” where they are so I had to essentially scare them with the facts of this thing and death rates. They’ve promised they’ll stay in but my Dad keeps making jokes about needing to go out. It’s truly adding to my stress. I felt anxious and depressed yesterday and I even cried. Not panicking but feeling heavy from what our country, and the world, is facing. I’ve decided to be off social media a tiny bit more and to read. I started Solve for Happy by Mo Gawdat, because it was in my bedside table.
> 
> Stay well everyone. And keep posting pictures and life updates here! For pinks, I have my Rose Pourpre ostrich Kelly 28, from my avatar. For blues, I have my blue hydra Kelly 28 Chevre special order. Happy to post pics later if anyone is interested. Thinking of you all.



Ugh yes. It’s just going to get worse before it gets better. We have no comprehensive national strategy; the sheer incompetence is infuriating and just fuels the fear. It is kind of you to help out with paying service people. I am really worried about those who live paycheck to paycheck. I think this will be the death knell for many small businesses. My exercise studio went to online classes.  Here’s a funny thing.  You know those piles of stuff around the house that have been there so long, you don’t see them anymore?  Well while upside down in downward dog, I “saw” all that crap (and cleared it all after the class!)  This might be a metaphor for life. Hang in there!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Sometimes it's fun to read an old classic. A couple of winters ago it was very rainy out here on the coast, and DH and I read War & Peace (on our iPads, so we could be reading at the same time). I'll admit I skimmed a bit when it came to the battles, but I really enjoyed it! After that, we read Anna Karenina, which I had read in college (a lifetime ago!).
> 
> Dickens isn't a bad idea. Or maybe Jane Austen??? Her heroines are fantastic!


Anna Karenina I enjoyed. I finished a good book called The Girl With No Name by Diney Costelope


----------



## dcooney4

essiedub said:


> Ugh yes. It’s just going to get worse before it gets better. We have no comprehensive national strategy; the sheer incompetence is infuriating and just fuels the fear. It is kind of you to help out with paying service people. I am really worried about those who live paycheck to paycheck. I think this will be the death knell for many small businesses. My exercise studio went to online classes.  Here’s a funny thing.  You know those piles of stuff around the house that have been there so long, you don’t see them anymore?  Well while upside down in downward dog, I “saw” all that crap (and cleared it all after the class!)  This might be a metaphor for life. Hang in there!


I belong to two gyms and was thinking to quit the one that is further away because I can rarely get there. Now I think I will wait a bit as they do a lot for families in the area close to them.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Rhl2987 said:


> That first bag is awesome! Never seen anything like it!


Thank-you! It´s a good old fashioned hold-all. 
Germans used to travel with luggage like this in the early 60ies. 
I wonder how all the necessities did fit into this kind of luggage, though, but obviously back then people travelled lighter. My Mum had quite small tartan suitcase she used for her summer holidays in Italy. I already struggle with the size for a week-end...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> Thanks for all your positive thoughts. It’s good to support each other. It’s been an up and down sort of Saturday but at home with just my family at least. Keeping in close contact with those we love especially the older generation. Nice to have the cats to cuddle! Hope the time off school goes ok for your family.


Supporting each other and keeping up positive energy is so important at a bad time I think. If we let ourselves fall into depression it weakens ourselves, our health and everybody around us even more. Let´s try to stay positive, make the best out of what we have and be grateful for each and every good moment. Enjoying the "useless" handbags on here is important for our mental health, too, so let´s all keep posting! 
My boy who hates school is already comlaining he is bored...  it will pass as soon as I mention he could do some school work... 
Take care!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

keodi said:


> Yay! congratulations!


Thank-you! Ebay says the bag was shipped, but I don´t have a tracking number. so far I´m not nervous. I am laughing about myself for getting a bag "I can actually use" as chances I will do so in the near future seem to be little. Well, I can always play with it at home and parade in front of the mirror!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> Fabulous bag/scarf match!


I second this! Adorable scarf, adorable bag- pure eye candy!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Rhl2987 said:


> Hi All. Just checking in here. I’ve been absent for a few days. I feel anxious and worried. We’ve been practicing social distancing since last Thursday, and now I’m even keeping my daughter home from daycare. I don’t want my husband to go to work but he has to visit a construction site tomorrow morning. He told me he’ll stay 6 ft away from other people. We’re not hoarding but trying to have a little canned food, stuff for the baby, frozen food, and paper products. I’m offering to people in my network who are in need as well. I hope that everyone around the world stays safe.
> 
> On a better note, Nordstrom in the US had 10% off everything, including Chanel, for yesterday only. I got the black Chanel combat boots but my adjustable strap mini bag is sold out and waitlisted everywhere. My H SA is texting me quite a bit right now. I bought one scarf and one lipstick and I don’t even want to go to the store to pick them up. I’m having her ship them.
> 
> I’m grateful to have a paying job right now. I’m grateful my husband also has one. I’m trying to support the community by getting food delivery (left at the door), buying some items from local stores, and I’ll donate money to our local food bank this week.  I canceled a haircut and manicure for this weekend/week and offered to pay them ahead for their services but they both declined. I asked our new housekeeper (finally found someone to help us clean since I started work recently) to not come for the time being but I will continue to pay her.
> 
> I am fearful for my parents with their ages and pre-existing conditions. It’s not yet “bad” where they are so I had to essentially scare them with the facts of this thing and death rates. They’ve promised they’ll stay in but my Dad keeps making jokes about needing to go out. It’s truly adding to my stress. I felt anxious and depressed yesterday and I even cried. Not panicking but feeling heavy from what our country, and the world, is facing. I’ve decided to be off social media a tiny bit more and to read. I started Solve for Happy by Mo Gawdat, because it was in my bedside table.
> 
> Stay well everyone. And keep posting pictures and life updates here! For pinks, I have my Rose Pourpre ostrich Kelly 28, from my avatar. For blues, I have my blue hydra Kelly 28 Chevre special order. Happy to post pics later if anyone is interested. Thinking of you all.



Sending positive energy to you!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Thank you! Not sure if I should count it as a real bag or sport / travel group.


It´s lovely and makes you happy- that´s all that counts ("real bag" or not).


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> Is anyone reading an interesting book?


I just had a big fat coffee table kind of book on John Galliano (Galliano by Colin McDowell) in the post and am looking forward to reading as there are not only great pictures (which I chose it for after reading somewhere this book contained photos of pages of Galliano´s "storybooks" for his collections), but a lot of text. I noticed it must have belonged to somebody researching. There are underlinings and notes which I find very interesting.


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> on a much lighter note: here are my blue bags.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4689598
> 
> 
> early 50ies leather handbag, 60ies vinyl handbag and 50ies vinyl clutch.





cowgirlsboots said:


> ..and two green ones that turned up "out of the blue" during the last few days...
> 
> View attachment 4689600
> View attachment 4689601
> 
> 
> First this great piece of luggage I simply couldn´t leave behind at unbelievable 5,99 Euro! It´s almost like new and even if I don´t get to use it for travelling in the near future it always will make great storage. I could put quite a few hats into this.
> 
> The second purchase is a leather handbag from the 70ies. I don´t have to feel guilty about it as I bought it for my best friend´s birthday. She adores green and I´m sure will love the style. In the photos the bag looks a bit dull and scratched. I polished it up this afternoon and the lovely soft leather came up much nicer. The lining is suede.
> 
> View attachment 4689602
> View attachment 4689599


Fabulous blue bags. I like the green bag you picked up for your friend.


----------



## More bags

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4689624
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My blues: blue MK tote, marine rouge LV Sully MM, Coach Prussian Blue Rogue, Coach midnight blue rivet Rogue 25, blue Coach Chelsea, Campo Marzio pouch, denim Coach wristlet, Kate Spade wallet with turtle, turquoise Coach pouch, blue ombré Coach wallet, and Gucci Ghost wallet


Beautiful blue bags. I like your KS wallet with turtle and the turquoise Coach pouch!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Just received my Mz Wallace Micro Metro Crossbody . It is a fun little sporty bag that I will use in spring and summer. Perfect for walks with my pups or any out door adventure. I am keeping it wrapped till I use it .


Cute camo bag, congratulations!


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> A cheer up pic of my favourite blue handbag. Carried last weekend but not this weekend as I’m not going out. Mini Cara. It was the first premier bag that I bought for myself so a pleasant reminder of easier times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4690491


Pretty Mini Cara! I just noticed the quilting on your bag stand matches your bag!


----------



## More bags

lynne_ross said:


> For purple and pink week, I sold my pink bal in 2019 and did not add any new bags in these colours. So still have
> Tosca 35 birkin - which I have for sale
> 18 magnolia picotin
> 30 raisin birkin - my favourite birkin by far!


Wonderful pinks and purples!



lynne_ross said:


> I doubt I will add any new bags to my collection this year. Too busy with my move, changing jobs, and the pandemic and market crashing I don’t feel like spending money. I might still buy a piece of jewelry from van cleef once things calm down.


I recall you moved recently, I hope all is going well with your move and job change.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Here you go!


The sight of your cute doggies puts a smile on my face!


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> OK very late to the blue party. Although I love blue and have a zillion blue scarves, not a lot of blue bags. The Dalvy you’ve seen. A PM indigo barenia Pico and a turquoise Massacesi bag I forget the name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4690809





momasaurus said:


> Pico
> View attachment 4690810





momasaurus said:


> Massaccesi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4690811





momasaurus said:


> And just for eye candy, a beautiful bag I wish I had!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4690812


So beautiful  the box on your Dalvy is glowing and your Barenia Pico looks amazing!


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> Here are my purple bags:
> Balenciaga velo bleu lavande
> Bottega Veneta tote anemone
> Longchamp drawstring
> Coach Legacy Willis berry


Outstanding saturated colours - my favourites are your Velo and BV! Just delicious.


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> And my pink bags. I'm sure you've seen them before.
> Coach Emery 21 in hibiscus. (2020)
> Coach quilted hobo in fuchsia (2004)
> Henri Bendel No. 7 tote, it looks nearly red but was called pink (2013)
> Coach Parker shoulder bag (2009)


Beautiful pinks. I like that Emery, how big is it?



Katinahat said:


> The first two of mine. Too pink Coach bags. Western Rivets Nomad Crossbody and Quilted Crosby Carryall.
> 
> View attachment 4691109


Pretty pinks @Katinahat!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> I had a few ins already this month so this weekend I made a point of dropping prices to get some things out. Another bag and two slgs went .


Congrats on your outs dc!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Hello All!  Checking in to say hi. Hope everyone is well!!

No new purse purchases on my end since my YSL Lou Camera in December. But, I am really enjoying that bag along with all my others.
Mr. S. is re-redoing the closet and surprised me with another purse shelf.   So, I’m ready for more adds and hoping he has something in mind.  LOL!  Now that I have my basics covered, he’s better than me at picking out fun bags I’d never buy but love.

I had my second foot surgery on Feb 12. This one has been rough!!!!  5 weeks and I’m still in a boot with some pain. The doc says it’s just the process and in a couple months I’ll be up exercising, dancing and wearing pretty shoes again. But, during this healing time it’s demoralizing. I feel like my foot is stuck in a concrete block. I don’t have a lot of energy / motivation to do anything.  

We’re super neat so I don’t have any closet cleaning projects I can do. No decorating to do. Pulled back on work travel.  Events around town are being cancelled. I have serious cabin fever!!!

So, I’ve found time to cook and bake more.  And, Mr. S is experimenting with some new cocktail recipes. Add in limited moving around and I’ve gained 7 lbs since surgery.  I’m feeling a bit like a stuffed sausage in some of my clothes. LOL! But, I’m not going to lie to myself and say I’m going to diet. I’ll just make sure I don’t do any more damage and let it come off once I’m moving around more. 

The only bright side is that I’m getting a diamond necklace custom made.  Mr. S thought it would cheer me up. So, I hobbled to the jeweler and talked through a few designs. I think we’re close in that I’ve picked the main stone and general style but, haven’t found exactly what I want. I think I’m going to ask for ideas on the jewelry forum.

What are all of you doing to stay occupied during this Coronavirus hysteria?


----------



## whateve

More bags said:


> Beautiful pinks. I like that Emery, how big is it?
> 
> 
> Pretty pinks @Katinahat!


Thanks! The Emery is fairly small, 8 1/4 inches by 8 1/4 inches by 3 1/4 inches. It fits everything I need, just barely. The bag comes in a larger size but not in this pink. I haven't seen it IRL. I fell in love with this one. Even though it is kind of small, I think that is part of what makes it so cute.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Hello All!  Checking in to say hi. Hope everyone is well!!
> 
> No new purse purchases on my end since my YSL Lou Camera in December. But, I am really enjoying that bag along with all my others.
> Mr. S. is re-redoing the closet and surprised me with another purse shelf.   So, I’m ready for more adds and hoping he has something in mind.  LOL!  Now that I have my basics covered he’s better than me at picking out fun bags I’d never buy but love.
> 
> I had my second foot surgery on Feb 12. This one has been rough! 5 weeks and I’m still in a boot with some pain. The doc says it’s just the process and in a couple months I’ll be up exercising, dancing and wearing pretty shoes again. But, during this healing time it’s demoralizing. I feel like my foot is stuck in a concrete block. I don’t have a lot of energy / motivation to do anything.
> 
> We’re super neat so I don’t have any closet cleaning projects I can do. No decorating to do. Pulled back on work travel.  Events around town are being cancelled. I have serious cabin fever!!!
> 
> So, I’ve found time to cook and bake more.  And, Mr. S is experimenting with some new cocktail recipes. Add in limited moving around and I’ve gained 7 lbs since surgery.  I’m feeling a bit like a stuffed sausage in some of my clothes. LOL! But, I’m not going to lie to myself and say I’m going to diet. I’ll just make sure I don’t do any more damage and let it come off once I’m moving around more.
> 
> The only bright side is I’m getting a diamond necklace custom made.  Mr. S thought it would cheer me up. So, I hobbled to the jeweler and talked through a few designs. I think we’re close in that I’ve picked the main stone and general style but, haven’t found exactly what I want. I think I’m going to ask for ideas on the jewelry forum.
> 
> What are all of you doing to stay occupied during this Coronavirus hysteria?


It's nice to hear from you. It's good you got your foot surgery out of the way and are on the road to recovery. 

The last time DH and I went out was last Tuesday so it's been almost a week. We've been watching our investments dwindle away. It's making me anxious. The governor directed that we stay home since we are high risk but we had already decided to do that last week. We stocked up with food and supplies. I've been cooking. I'm trying to use up everything in the freezer. The first things we will run out of are milk, ice cream, cheese and eggs. I may end up baking bread. Yesterday I made tortillas from scratch because I wanted to make enchiladas and hadn't thought to buy any.

I've just started working on our taxes and spending a lot of time on the forum. We have Netflix and Amazon Prime, plus lots of movies on the DVR. I always have a supply of books to read. We have jigsaw puzzles in the garage. If I get motivated, I have plenty of yarn to knit or crochet.

My purses and most of my clothes aren't getting used.


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> It's nice to hear from you. It's good you got your foot surgery out of the way and are on the road to recovery.
> 
> The last time DH and I went out was last Tuesday so it's been almost a week. We've been watching our investments dwindle away. It's making me anxious. The governor directed that we stay home since we are high risk but we had already decided to do that last week. We stocked up with food and supplies. I've been cooking. I'm trying to use up everything in the freezer. The first things we will run out of are milk, ice cream, cheese and eggs. I may end up baking bread. Yesterday I made tortillas from scratch because I wanted to make enchiladas and hadn't thought to buy any.
> 
> I've just started working on our taxes and spending a lot of time on the forum. We have Netflix and Amazon Prime, plus lots of movies on the DVR. I always have a supply of books to read. We have jigsaw puzzles in the garage. If I get motivated, I have plenty of yarn to knit or crochet.
> 
> My purses and most of my clothes aren't getting used.


Times like these I don’t worry about investments - can’t do anything about an existing loss and the market will come back up. Perhaps look at as a buying opportunity? 

I’m sorry to hear you’re high risk. It’s easy to be frustrated and cavalier when I’m not. I hope this passes quickly so you won’t have a reason to be concerned. 

I’m not much for watching TV or movies but I’ve done a lot of that during this recuperation.  I can’t take any more.  Lol!  I’m even sick of reading which I love to do. 

This has made me wonder what the ham sandwich I’m going to do when I’m elderly. I am always *do*ing something - usually something at least semi active if it’s not work related.  Now, I can’t do much of anything because of the foot / covid combo.  I will go positively batty when I’m older if I can’t be active. So, I need to thoughtfully develop some more sedentary hobbies.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> Hello All!  Checking in to say hi. Hope everyone is well!!
> 
> No new purse purchases on my end since my YSL Lou Camera in December. But, I am really enjoying that bag along with all my others.
> Mr. S. is re-redoing the closet and surprised me with another purse shelf.   So, I’m ready for more adds and hoping he has something in mind.  LOL!  Now that I have my basics covered, he’s better than me at picking out fun bags I’d never buy but love.
> 
> I had my second foot surgery on Feb 12. This one has been rough!!!!  5 weeks and I’m still in a boot with some pain. The doc says it’s just the process and in a couple months I’ll be up exercising, dancing and wearing pretty shoes again. But, during this healing time it’s demoralizing. I feel like my foot is stuck in a concrete block. I don’t have a lot of energy / motivation to do anything.
> 
> We’re super neat so I don’t have any closet cleaning projects I can do. No decorating to do. Pulled back on work travel.  Events around town are being cancelled. I have serious cabin fever!!!
> 
> So, I’ve found time to cook and bake more.  And, Mr. S is experimenting with some new cocktail recipes. Add in limited moving around and I’ve gained 7 lbs since surgery.  I’m feeling a bit like a stuffed sausage in some of my clothes. LOL! But, I’m not going to lie to myself and say I’m going to diet. I’ll just make sure I don’t do any more damage and let it come off once I’m moving around more.
> 
> The only bright side is that I’m getting a diamond necklace custom made.  Mr. S thought it would cheer me up. So, I hobbled to the jeweler and talked through a few designs. I think we’re close in that I’ve picked the main stone and general style but, haven’t found exactly what I want. I think I’m going to ask for ideas on the jewelry forum.
> 
> What are all of you doing to stay occupied during this Coronavirus hysteria?


So nice to hear from you! We've been a bit worried, so I'm very happy to see your post!
A custom diamond necklace - wowowow! I'm sure it will be lovely.

We are still working (financial), but are moving all appointments to teleconferences. 
I am hanging out on tPF, mostly the H scarf thread for light hearted eye candy, worrying, watching tv, worrying, cooking, worrying, reading, walking the dog and depleting the cellar. 
I watched my favorite Mickey Mouse cartoon today for some giggles.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Times like these I don’t worry about investments - can’t do anything about an existing loss and the market will come back up. Perhaps look at as a buying opportunity?
> 
> I’m sorry to hear you’re high risk. It’s easy to be frustrated and cavalier when I’m not. I hope this passes quickly so you won’t have a reason to be concerned.
> 
> I’m not much for watching TV or movies but I’ve done a lot of that during this recuperation.  I can’t take any more.  Lol!  I’m even sick of reading which I love to do.
> 
> This has made me wonder what the ham sandwich I’m going to do when I’m elderly. I am always *do*ing something - usually something at least semi active if it’s not work related.  Now, I can’t do much of anything because of the foot / covid combo.  I will go positively batty when I’m older if I can’t be active. So, I need to thoughtfully develop some more sedentary hobbies.


When I was child, I loved doing art projects and needlework. I used to daydream about being imprisoned with nothing but time to work on all my projects. I know, a ridiculous idea! Now that I have all the time for it, I don't really want to.


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> Thanks! The Emery is fairly small, 8 1/4 inches by 8 1/4 inches by 3 1/4 inches. It fits everything I need, just barely. The bag comes in a larger size but not in this pink. I haven't seen it IRL. I fell in love with this one. Even though it is kind of small, I think that is part of what makes it so cute.


It sounds like a great little bag. I like the colour you chose.


----------



## whateve

More bags said:


> It sounds like a great little bag. I like the colour you chose.


Thanks! Me too! I had been looking for a fuchsia bag for a few years and this is almost exactly what I had been looking for.


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Hello All!  Checking in to say hi. Hope everyone is well!!
> 
> No new purse purchases on my end since my YSL Lou Camera in December. But, I am really enjoying that bag along with all my others.
> Mr. S. is re-redoing the closet and surprised me with another purse shelf.   So, I’m ready for more adds and hoping he has something in mind.  LOL!  Now that I have my basics covered, he’s better than me at picking out fun bags I’d never buy but love.
> 
> I had my second foot surgery on Feb 12. This one has been rough!!!!  5 weeks and I’m still in a boot with some pain. The doc says it’s just the process and in a couple months I’ll be up exercising, dancing and wearing pretty shoes again. But, during this healing time it’s demoralizing. I feel like my foot is stuck in a concrete block. I don’t have a lot of energy / motivation to do anything.
> 
> We’re super neat so I don’t have any closet cleaning projects I can do. No decorating to do. Pulled back on work travel.  Events around town are being cancelled. I have serious cabin fever!!!
> 
> So, I’ve found time to cook and bake more.  And, Mr. S is experimenting with some new cocktail recipes. Add in limited moving around and I’ve gained 7 lbs since surgery.  I’m feeling a bit like a stuffed sausage in some of my clothes. LOL! But, I’m not going to lie to myself and say I’m going to diet. I’ll just make sure I don’t do any more damage and let it come off once I’m moving around more.
> 
> The only bright side is that I’m getting a diamond necklace custom made.  Mr. S thought it would cheer me up. So, I hobbled to the jeweler and talked through a few designs. I think we’re close in that I’ve picked the main stone and general style but, haven’t found exactly what I want. I think I’m going to ask for ideas on the jewelry forum.
> 
> What are all of you doing to stay occupied during this Coronavirus hysteria?


It’s great to see your post Sparkle. It’s good you got the foot surgery done. Best wishes with your recovery. Your diamond necklace sounds amazing.
We cancelled our spring break trip and yesterday the provincial government decided to shut down the kids’ schools indefinitely (possibly until September.) Today was the first day home with both DS. I took them to the book store to pick up some books and board games.
I am reading The Paris Architect by Charles Belfoure, recommended by @tenKrat


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> Hello All!  Checking in to say hi. Hope everyone is well!!
> 
> No new purse purchases on my end since my YSL Lou Camera in December. But, I am really enjoying that bag along with all my others.
> Mr. S. is re-redoing the closet and surprised me with another purse shelf.   So, I’m ready for more adds and hoping he has something in mind.  LOL!  Now that I have my basics covered, he’s better than me at picking out fun bags I’d never buy but love.
> 
> I had my second foot surgery on Feb 12. This one has been rough!!!!  5 weeks and I’m still in a boot with some pain. The doc says it’s just the process and in a couple months I’ll be up exercising, dancing and wearing pretty shoes again. But, during this healing time it’s demoralizing. I feel like my foot is stuck in a concrete block. I don’t have a lot of energy / motivation to do anything.
> 
> We’re super neat so I don’t have any closet cleaning projects I can do. No decorating to do. Pulled back on work travel.  Events around town are being cancelled. I have serious cabin fever!!!
> 
> So, I’ve found time to cook and bake more.  And, Mr. S is experimenting with some new cocktail recipes. Add in limited moving around and I’ve gained 7 lbs since surgery.  I’m feeling a bit like a stuffed sausage in some of my clothes. LOL! But, I’m not going to lie to myself and say I’m going to diet. I’ll just make sure I don’t do any more damage and let it come off once I’m moving around more.
> 
> The only bright side is that I’m getting a diamond necklace custom made.  Mr. S thought it would cheer me up. So, I hobbled to the jeweler and talked through a few designs. I think we’re close in that I’ve picked the main stone and general style but, haven’t found exactly what I want. I think I’m going to ask for ideas on the jewelry forum.
> 
> What are all of you doing to stay occupied during this Coronavirus hysteria?


Dear so lovely to have you back! I hope that your recovery is smooth and quick. Your husband is so wonderful! What type of necklace are you envisioning? A full diamond necklace, like a tennis bracelet? I diamond pendant? I'm happy that you have something fun to think about. 

My husband and I are both working from home. I'm only working 4 hours a day but it feels like far more because I watch my daughter in between my calls and work. We're doing our best. It was only day 1 and it was exhausting!! We'll be keeping her home from daycare for the foreseeable future, so this is our life right now.


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> It's nice to hear from you. It's good you got your foot surgery out of the way and are on the road to recovery.
> 
> The last time DH and I went out was last Tuesday so it's been almost a week. We've been watching our investments dwindle away. It's making me anxious. The governor directed that we stay home since we are high risk but we had already decided to do that last week. We stocked up with food and supplies. I've been cooking. I'm trying to use up everything in the freezer. The first things we will run out of are milk, ice cream, cheese and eggs. I may end up baking bread. Yesterday I made tortillas from scratch because I wanted to make enchiladas and hadn't thought to buy any.
> 
> I've just started working on our taxes and spending a lot of time on the forum. We have Netflix and Amazon Prime, plus lots of movies on the DVR. I always have a supply of books to read. We have jigsaw puzzles in the garage. If I get motivated, I have plenty of yarn to knit or crochet.
> 
> My purses and most of my clothes aren't getting used.


Be safe. Same with my investments. It's scary. Good for you for cooking. I pulled my tax paperwork together last week. I have to pay taxes this week. We are entertained with the baby and we get outside for a walk every single day. It is the only thing that will keep us sane. It is the only time I feel "normal." 

I'm not using my purses or clothes either. I want to find a way to enjoy my things but it's impossible right now. I do think it's nice to be getting new, small things to support retail/small businesses, but these are getting shipped to my house. The last time I left was Saturday early morning for grocery shopping. My daughter's last day in daycare was last Thursday. My husband hasn't been in to work since last Tuesday and I work from home.


----------



## essiedub

Sparkletastic said:


> Hello All!  Checking in to say hi. Hope everyone is well!!
> 
> No new purse purchases on my end since my YSL Lou Camera in December. But, I am really enjoying that bag along with all my others.
> Mr. S. is re-redoing the closet and surprised me with another purse shelf.   So, I’m ready for more adds and hoping he has something in mind.  LOL!  Now that I have my basics covered, he’s better than me at picking out fun bags I’d never buy but love.
> 
> I had my second foot surgery on Feb 12. This one has been rough!!!!  5 weeks and I’m still in a boot with some pain. The doc says it’s just the process and in a couple months I’ll be up exercising, dancing and wearing pretty shoes again. But, during this healing time it’s demoralizing. I feel like my foot is stuck in a concrete block. I don’t have a lot of energy / motivation to do anything.
> 
> We’re super neat so I don’t have any closet cleaning projects I can do. No decorating to do. Pulled back on work travel.  Events around town are being cancelled. I have serious cabin fever!!!
> 
> So, I’ve found time to cook and bake more.  And, Mr. S is experimenting with some new cocktail recipes. Add in limited moving around and I’ve gained 7 lbs since surgery.  I’m feeling a bit like a stuffed sausage in some of my clothes. LOL! But, I’m not going to lie to myself and say I’m going to diet. I’ll just make sure I don’t do any more damage and let it come off once I’m moving around more.
> 
> The only bright side is that I’m getting a diamond necklace custom made.  Mr. S thought it would cheer me up. So, I hobbled to the jeweler and talked through a few designs. I think we’re close in that I’ve picked the main stone and general style but, haven’t found exactly what I want. I think I’m going to ask for ideas on the jewelry forum.
> 
> What are all of you doing to stay occupied during this Coronavirus hysteria?



I’m so glad you’re back. We were concerned but whew..now all we have to worry about is this virus.  As of midnight tonight, we’ve been instructed to shelter in place til April 7th.   I’m  going to take this opportunity to organize my closet.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> It’s great to see your post Sparkle. It’s good you got the foot surgery done. Best wishes with your recovery. Your diamond necklace sounds amazing.
> We cancelled our spring break trip and yesterday the provincial government decided to shut down the kids’ schools indefinitely (possibly until September.) Today was the first day home with both DS. I took them to the book store to pick up some books and board games.
> I am reading The Paris Architect by Charles Belfoure, recommended by @tenKrat


I read The Paris Architect... such a beautifully written book! Makes me think perhaps I’ll look for one of his other books. Lots of time to read!


----------



## ElainePG

essiedub said:


> I’m so glad you’re back. We were concerned but whew..now all we have to worry about is this virus.  As of midnight tonight, we’ve been instructed to shelter in place til April 7th.   I’m  going to take this opportunity to organize my closet.


The shelter in place hasn’t come to our county yet (we’re South of you) but there’s an emergency meeting tomorrow, and it might happen then. Does it actually mean you’re on lockdown inside your house, or can you go out for important things?


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Hello All!  Checking in to say hi. Hope everyone is well!!
> 
> No new purse purchases on my end since my YSL Lou Camera in December. But, I am really enjoying that bag along with all my others.
> Mr. S. is re-redoing the closet and surprised me with another purse shelf.   So, I’m ready for more adds and hoping he has something in mind.  LOL!  Now that I have my basics covered, he’s better than me at picking out fun bags I’d never buy but love.
> 
> I had my second foot surgery on Feb 12. This one has been rough!!!!  5 weeks and I’m still in a boot with some pain. The doc says it’s just the process and in a couple months I’ll be up exercising, dancing and wearing pretty shoes again. But, during this healing time it’s demoralizing. I feel like my foot is stuck in a concrete block. I don’t have a lot of energy / motivation to do anything.
> 
> We’re super neat so I don’t have any closet cleaning projects I can do. No decorating to do. Pulled back on work travel.  Events around town are being cancelled. I have serious cabin fever!!!
> 
> So, I’ve found time to cook and bake more.  And, Mr. S is experimenting with some new cocktail recipes. Add in limited moving around and I’ve gained 7 lbs since surgery.  I’m feeling a bit like a stuffed sausage in some of my clothes. LOL! But, I’m not going to lie to myself and say I’m going to diet. I’ll just make sure I don’t do any more damage and let it come off once I’m moving around more.
> 
> The only bright side is that I’m getting a diamond necklace custom made.  Mr. S thought it would cheer me up. So, I hobbled to the jeweler and talked through a few designs. I think we’re close in that I’ve picked the main stone and general style but, haven’t found exactly what I want. I think I’m going to ask for ideas on the jewelry forum.
> 
> What are all of you doing to stay occupied during this Coronavirus hysteria?


You've been missed Sparkle!  Wishing you a fast recovery!

It's funny that my sisters and even a male colleague are recommending Korean telenovelas as a distraction during these hard times!  I've not gotten into it but I'm guessing I will in a couple of days. 


whateve said:


> Thanks! Me too! I had been looking for a fuchsia bag for a few years and this is almost exactly what I had been looking for.


I am also in search of a fuchsia bag and this Coach Emery is in my radar.  Though I prefer a bigger than size 21.


Rhl2987 said:


> Be safe. Same with my investments. It's scary. Good for you for cooking. I pulled my tax paperwork together last week. I have to pay taxes this week. We are entertained with the baby and we get outside for a walk every single day. It is the only thing that will keep us sane. It is the only time I feel "normal."
> 
> I'm not using my purses or clothes either. I want to find a way to enjoy my things but it's impossible right now. I do think it's nice to be getting new, small things to support retail/small businesses, but these are getting shipped to my house. The last time I left was Saturday early morning for grocery shopping. My daughter's last day in daycare was last Thursday. My husband hasn't been in to work since last Tuesday and I work from home.


Reading your post, I realized I had the same thoughts yesterday!!  No bag usage for some time!  Stay safe!

---
Our president has upgraded the "General Community Quarantine" to "Enhanced Community Quarantine".  Actually a euphimism for lockdown.  I am okay with it as it will slow down the spread of the virus.  But it will really be tough for some low income/daily wage earners here.  You know we are a third world country.

We are on work from home arrangement.  We've not done this setup before at my office, but hopefully we'll get by.  And there is really little work expected since the lockdown has been expanded to cover the entire main island where the capital is.  Only those in critical operations like health care, food supply and banking, etc., will be required to be under skeleton-staffing.  (Btw, I just learned that 'skeleton-staff' is correct.  All along I thought it was 'skeletal staff'.)


----------



## Sparkletastic

Cookiefiend said:


> So nice to hear from you! We've been a bit worried, so I'm very happy to see your post!
> A custom diamond necklace - wowowow! I'm sure it will be lovely.
> 
> We are still working (financial), but are moving all appointments to teleconferences.
> I am hanging out on tPF, mostly the H scarf thread for light hearted eye candy, worrying, watching tv, worrying, cooking, worrying, reading, walking the dog and depleting the cellar.
> I watched my favorite Mickey Mouse cartoon today for some giggles.





Rhl2987 said:


> Dear so lovely to have you back! I hope that your recovery is smooth and quick. Your husband is so wonderful! What type of necklace are you envisioning? A full diamond necklace, like a tennis bracelet? I diamond pendant? I'm happy that you have something fun to think about.
> 
> My husband and I are both working from home. I'm only working 4 hours a day but it feels like far more because I watch my daughter in between my calls and work. We're doing our best. It was only day 1 and it was exhausting!! We'll be keeping her home from daycare for the foreseeable future, so this is our life right now.





essiedub said:


> I’m so glad you’re back. We were concerned but whew..now all we have to worry about is this virus.  As of midnight tonight, we’ve been instructed to shelter in place til April 7th.   I’m  going to take this opportunity to organize my closet.


Thanks everyone for the warm welcome back.  I’ve missed talking about fun stuff with you!  

@Cookiefiend - I’m a crazy big Scooby Doo fan and watched a ton of that the first couple of weeks I was recuperating.  
@Rhl2987 - Give yourself time to adjust to working and mothering. Both take a lot of time and effort. 
@essiedub - Let us know what you decide to do / keep / give away re: your closet! If I ever get to shop again, I’m still on 2 in / 1 out upgrade mode.


----------



## Sparkletastic

msd_bags said:


> You've been missed Sparkle!  Wishing you a fast recovery!
> 
> It's funny that my sisters and even a male colleague are recommending Korean telenovelas as a distraction during these hard times!  I've not gotten into it but I'm guessing I will in a couple of days.
> 
> I am also in search of a fuchsia bag and this Coach Emery is in my radar.  Though I prefer a bigger than size 21.
> 
> Reading your post, I realized I had the same thoughts yesterday!!  No bag usage for some time!  Stay safe!
> 
> ---
> Our president has upgraded the "General Community Quarantine" to "Enhanced Community Quarantine".  Actually a euphimism for lockdown.  I am okay with it as it will slow down the spread of the virus.  But it will really be tough for some low income/daily wage earners here.  You know we are a third world country.
> 
> We are on work from home arrangement.  We've not done this setup before at my office, but hopefully we'll get by.  And there is really little work expected since the lockdown has been expanded to cover the entire main island where the capital is.  Only those in critical operations like health care, food supply and banking, etc., will be required to be under skeleton-staffing.  (Btw, I just learned that 'skeleton-staff' is correct.  All along I thought it was 'skeletal staff'.)


Hey @msd_bags! Telenovas?  Hmmm...I dunno if I can get into any midstream. I am just craving getting out to do something like bike riding or dancing. It’s not just the virus. It’s the lockdown on this stupid foot / boot. 

I couldn’t take it anymore and ran (hobbled) errands today. UPS & pharmacy - no issues. Then I decided to get a few groceries. HA! The shelves were empty!!  Seriously, why?!? Are people hoarding food?!?  This has gotten ridiculous. I had to go to 3 stores to find eggs. There has to be a better way to manage this. I’m terribly worried about people losing jobs.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Re: my soon to be necklace. I think I’d mentioned that over the short term, I’m moving my focus from bags to jewelry. I’ve always been a jewelry girl long before handbags. So, it really was time to put a fresh eye on what I had.

I’ve sold and gifted a number of pieces and am looking to fill just a few gaps. One is for a diamond pendant necklace that is an “everyday” item but still has star power. That’s a hard combo to figure out.

I have a love for elongated cut stones (oval, emerald, pear but not marquis) so we picked out a beautifully cut 2.5 carat oval. That’s big enough to be a nice centerpoint for the design but, not so big that it looks showy or fake. Now I just have to find the right setting. I don’t want something ultra traditional but I also don’t want anything trendy or avant garde. So, I’m stumped.

Here are some designs I’m playing with. Interestingly they all come from costume or very inexpensive fine designs.
	

		
			
		

		
	





I dunno. None of these are making me excited. They feel a little flat.

Meanwhile, I did get my yellow gold diamond and ruby ring dipped in rhodium and it looks gorgeous! I read so many horror stories and I’m glad I took the risk despite.

Also, I received the earrings the jeweler made to  match the diamond bracelet Mr. S got me last year. I think I may have mentioned them here right before I went AWOL?? They are perfect for everyday wear!

But, the BIG happy is Mr. S bought me a super fantastic diamond tennis bracelet!! Dear Lort! I almost went to the light when he gave it to me because while we had been talking about one, I wasn’t close to “expecting” it yet. Anyway,  I luuuuuurve it!!!!   I’ll share photos of my new babies this week once I get my clothes, etc. back in our re-redone closet.


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Re: my soon to be necklace. I think I’d mentioned that over the short term, I’m moving my focus from bags to jewelry. I’ve always been a jewelry girl long before handbags. So, it really was time to put a fresh eye on what I had.
> 
> I’ve sold and gifted a number of pieces and am looking to fill just a few gaps. One is for a diamond pendant necklace that is an “everyday” item but still has star power. That’s a hard combo to figure out.
> 
> I have a love for elongated cut stones (oval, emerald, pear but not marquis) so we picked out a beautifully cut 2.5 carat oval. That’s big enough to be a nice centerpoint for the design but, not so big that it looks showy or fake. Now I just have to find the right setting. I don’t want something ultra traditional but I also don’t want anything trendy or avant garde. So, I’m stumped.
> 
> Here are some designs I’m playing with. *Interestingly they all come from costume or very inexpensive fine designs.*
> View attachment 4691920
> View attachment 4691921
> View attachment 4691922
> 
> I dunno. None of these are making me excited. They feel a little flat.
> 
> Meanwhile, I did get my yellow gold diamond and ruby ring dipped in rhodium and it looks gorgeous! I read so many horror stories and I’m glad I took the risk despite.
> 
> Also, I received the earrings the jeweler made to  match the diamond bracelet Mr. S got me last year. They are perfect for everyday wear!
> 
> But, the BIG happy is Mr. S bought me a super fantastic diamond tennis bracelet!! Dear Lort! I almost went to the light when he gave it to me because while we had been talking about one, I wasn’t close to “expecting” it yet. I think I may have mentioned it here right before I went AWOL?? Anyway,  I luuuuuurve it!!!!   I’ll share photos of my new babies this week once I get my clothes back in our re-redone closet.


Yay for the new jewelry pieces!! Especially the tennis bracelet!

I've noticed the same things even with bags - that the non-branded ones sometimes have the nicest of designs!! Maybe they are not afraid to experiment and execute.


----------



## Sparkletastic

msd_bags said:


> Yay for the new jewelry pieces!! Especially the tennis bracelet!
> 
> I've noticed the same things even with bags - that the non-branded ones sometimes have the nicest of designs!! Maybe they are not afraid to experiment and execute.


Thanks!

And, I think you’re right. I’d bet that when people spend more, they’re less likely to take chances. But, I don’t want a necklace that looks like meh. I’d really like to have something super special. Luckily the jeweler we‘ve started patronizing here is known for custom. I feel comfortable he’ll execute flawlessly. I just can’t find a design that makes my heart sing.


----------



## essiedub

ElainePG said:


> The shelter in place hasn’t come to our county yet (we’re South of you) but there’s an emergency meeting tomorrow, and it might happen then. Does it actually mean you’re on lockdown inside your house, or can you go out for important things?


Nonessential businesses must close. Everyone should stay home.but you can go to grocery stores, banks, gas stations etc..just maintain 6ft distance (even while walking the dog) All this hoarding is ridiculous. Toilet paper, bottled water...and OMG guns. Seriously the last thing we need is more guns bought by freaked out people.  Anyway, I suppose we could be stopped and asked why we’re out..but I doubt it since we’re not under martial law.  Essential trips only.  I can handle that.


----------



## essiedub

Sparkletastic said:


> Re: my soon to be necklace. I think I’d mentioned that over the short term, I’m moving my focus from bags to jewelry. I’ve always been a jewelry girl long before handbags. So, it really was time to put a fresh eye on what I had.
> 
> I’ve sold and gifted a number of pieces and am looking to fill just a few gaps. One is for a diamond pendant necklace that is an “everyday” item but still has star power. That’s a hard combo to figure out.
> 
> I have a love for elongated cut stones (oval, emerald, pear but not marquis) so we picked out a beautifully cut 2.5 carat oval. That’s big enough to be a nice centerpoint for the design but, not so big that it looks showy or fake. Now I just have to find the right setting. I don’t want something ultra traditional but I also don’t want anything trendy or avant garde. So, I’m stumped.
> 
> Here are some designs I’m playing with. Interestingly they all come from costume or very inexpensive fine designs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4691920
> View attachment 4691921
> View attachment 4691922
> 
> I dunno. None of these are making me excited. They feel a little flat.
> 
> Meanwhile, I did get my yellow gold diamond and ruby ring dipped in rhodium and it looks gorgeous! I read so many horror stories and I’m glad I took the risk despite.
> 
> Also, I received the earrings the jeweler made to  match the diamond bracelet Mr. S got me last year. I think I may have mentioned them here right before I went AWOL?? They are perfect for everyday wear!
> 
> But, the BIG happy is Mr. S bought me a super fantastic diamond tennis bracelet!! Dear Lort! I almost went to the light when he gave it to me because while we had been talking about one, I wasn’t close to “expecting” it yet. Anyway,  I luuuuuurve it!!!!   I’ll share photos of my new babies this week once I get my clothes, etc. back in our re-redone closet.


Ooh can’t wait to see! I’m interested in your gold dip into rhodium..is it an electroplate process? Or an actual coating?


----------



## msd_bags

essiedub said:


> Nonessential businesses must close. Everyone should stay home.but you can go to grocery stores, banks, gas stations etc..just maintain 6ft distance (even while walking the dog) All this hoarding is ridiculous. I suppose we could be stopped and asked why we’re out..but I doubt it since we’re not under martial law.  Essential trips only.  I can handle that.


Same setup as us here!


----------



## Sparkletastic

essiedub said:


> Ooh can’t wait to see! I’m interested in your gold dip into rhodium..is it an electroplate process? Or an actual coating?


LOL! I have no idea.   I’ll have to ask the jeweler when I see him next time. I have a before pic on the appraisal so I’ll try to remember to show both. 

Everything I read said it may look uneven or wear off quickly. Happily, I haven’t experienced either issue.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> Hey @msd_bags! Telenovas?  Hmmm...I dunno if I can get into any midstream. I am just craving getting out to do something like bike riding or dancing. It’s not just the virus. It’s the lockdown on this stupid foot / boot.
> 
> I couldn’t take it anymore and ran (hobbled) errands today. UPS & pharmacy - no issues. Then I decided to get a few groceries. HA! The shelves were empty!!  Seriously, why?!? Are people hoarding food?!?  This has gotten ridiculous. I had to go to 3 stores to find eggs. There has to be a better way to manage this. I’m terribly worried about people losing jobs.


Many please are already losing jobs and many more will. Many businesses will close. It’s truly terrible. I’m trying to put money back into the economy where I can and I’m glad I can still pay for some services so people have a little bit of money. 

I’m glad you found eggs! We just got 2 dozen (we eat eggs daily), but our close friends have chickens and I think I’ll resort to that next to leave the eggs in stores for others. When I went there were only organic eggs left.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> Re: my soon to be necklace. I think I’d mentioned that over the short term, I’m moving my focus from bags to jewelry. I’ve always been a jewelry girl long before handbags. So, it really was time to put a fresh eye on what I had.
> 
> I’ve sold and gifted a number of pieces and am looking to fill just a few gaps. One is for a diamond pendant necklace that is an “everyday” item but still has star power. That’s a hard combo to figure out.
> 
> I have a love for elongated cut stones (oval, emerald, pear but not marquis) so we picked out a beautifully cut 2.5 carat oval. That’s big enough to be a nice centerpoint for the design but, not so big that it looks showy or fake. Now I just have to find the right setting. I don’t want something ultra traditional but I also don’t want anything trendy or avant garde. So, I’m stumped.
> 
> Here are some designs I’m playing with. Interestingly they all come from costume or very inexpensive fine designs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4691920
> View attachment 4691921
> View attachment 4691922
> 
> I dunno. None of these are making me excited. They feel a little flat.
> 
> Meanwhile, I did get my yellow gold diamond and ruby ring dipped in rhodium and it looks gorgeous! I read so many horror stories and I’m glad I took the risk despite.
> 
> Also, I received the earrings the jeweler made to  match the diamond bracelet Mr. S got me last year. I think I may have mentioned them here right before I went AWOL?? They are perfect for everyday wear!
> 
> But, the BIG happy is Mr. S bought me a super fantastic diamond tennis bracelet!! Dear Lort! I almost went to the light when he gave it to me because while we had been talking about one, I wasn’t close to “expecting” it yet. Anyway,  I luuuuuurve it!!!!   I’ll share photos of my new babies this week once I get my clothes, etc. back in our re-redone closet.


Oh my goodness gracious dear!! I’m so happy you have all of these treasures to both enjoy and also share with us. They sound so lovely and I’m beyond excited to see. I also can’t wait to see your closet!! I don’t think I can be much help with your diamond pendant because I am very simple and prefer simple designs. I know that what you pick will be lovely! My engagement ring is an oval diamond so I am very partial to ovals.  
I recently got 2 antique gold pig pendants to wear together on my neck. My daughter was born in the year of the earth pig and so was my Dad. It’s not a diamond necklace but I love it!


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> So beautiful  the box on your Dalvy is glowing and your Barenia Pico looks amazing!


Thank you @More bags. Box and barenia are my very most favorite leathers! And chamonix, which is a version of box, I think. 
The pico took some time to appreciate, but now I do!


----------



## momasaurus

Sparkletastic said:


> Hello All!  Checking in to say hi. Hope everyone is well!!
> 
> No new purse purchases on my end since my YSL Lou Camera in December. But, I am really enjoying that bag along with all my others.
> Mr. S. is re-redoing the closet and surprised me with another purse shelf.   So, I’m ready for more adds and hoping he has something in mind.  LOL!  Now that I have my basics covered, he’s better than me at picking out fun bags I’d never buy but love.
> 
> I had my second foot surgery on Feb 12. This one has been rough!!!!  5 weeks and I’m still in a boot with some pain. The doc says it’s just the process and in a couple months I’ll be up exercising, dancing and wearing pretty shoes again. But, during this healing time it’s demoralizing. I feel like my foot is stuck in a concrete block. I don’t have a lot of energy / motivation to do anything.
> 
> We’re super neat so I don’t have any closet cleaning projects I can do. No decorating to do. Pulled back on work travel.  Events around town are being cancelled. I have serious cabin fever!!!
> 
> So, I’ve found time to cook and bake more.  And, Mr. S is experimenting with some new cocktail recipes. Add in limited moving around and I’ve gained 7 lbs since surgery.  I’m feeling a bit like a stuffed sausage in some of my clothes. LOL! But, I’m not going to lie to myself and say I’m going to diet. I’ll just make sure I don’t do any more damage and let it come off once I’m moving around more.
> 
> The only bright side is that I’m getting a diamond necklace custom made.  Mr. S thought it would cheer me up. So, I hobbled to the jeweler and talked through a few designs. I think we’re close in that I’ve picked the main stone and general style but, haven’t found exactly what I want. I think I’m going to ask for ideas on the jewelry forum.
> 
> What are all of you doing to stay occupied during this Coronavirus hysteria?


Great to hear from you! I have been wondering what's up.
You are being so sensible about the foot. The weight you gained will be easy to shed, once you can properly get around. No need to obsess now. 
I'll be doing some downsizing/decluttering projects, and leaving boxes in the garage until the donation centers re-open.  Also I often work from home on free-lance writing projects, so that continues. My energy level and spirits aren't in tip-top shape, though, with all the uncertainty, so I have to keep on top of that. TPF helps!


----------



## momasaurus

whateve said:


> It's nice to hear from you. It's good you got your foot surgery out of the way and are on the road to recovery.
> 
> The last time DH and I went out was last Tuesday so it's been almost a week. We've been watching our investments dwindle away. It's making me anxious. The governor directed that we stay home since we are high risk but we had already decided to do that last week. We stocked up with food and supplies. I've been cooking. I'm trying to use up everything in the freezer. The first things we will run out of are milk, ice cream, cheese and eggs. I may end up baking bread. Yesterday I made tortillas from scratch because I wanted to make enchiladas and hadn't thought to buy any.
> 
> I've just started working on our taxes and spending a lot of time on the forum. We have Netflix and Amazon Prime, plus lots of movies on the DVR. I always have a supply of books to read. We have jigsaw puzzles in the garage. If I get motivated, I have plenty of yarn to knit or crochet.
> 
> My purses and most of my clothes aren't getting used.


Oh you just reminded me about taxes. Ugh. No excuse now, right?


----------



## Sparkletastic

Rhl2987 said:


> Many please are already losing jobs and many more will. Many businesses will close. It’s truly terrible. I’m trying to put money back into the economy where I can and I’m glad I can still pay for some services so people have a little bit of money.
> 
> I’m glad you found eggs! We just got 2 dozen (we eat eggs daily), but our close friends have chickens and I think I’ll resort to that next to leave the eggs in stores for others. When I went there were only organic eggs left.


I hope others who can spend, do spend. That is the only way to keep our economies going. When we all pull back, people lose their livelihoods and homes. That’s killing me. I feel completely schizophrenic because I am happy for what I have and excited about the jewelry I’ve gotten. But, I grew up in very modest circumstances around people who weren’t doing as well as even my parents did. So, I know how precarious a household can be. And, it hurts me to think of the struggles people are having through no fault of their own. 


Rhl2987 said:


> Oh my goodness gracious dear!! I’m so happy you have all of these treasures to both enjoy and also share with us. They sound so lovely and I’m beyond excited to see. I also can’t wait to see your closet!! I don’t think I can be much help with your diamond pendant because I am very simple and prefer simple designs. I know that what you pick will be lovely! My engagement ring is an oval diamond so I am very partial to ovals.
> I recently got 2 antique gold pig pendants to wear together on my neck. My daughter was born in the year of the earth pig and so was my Dad. It’s not a diamond necklace but I love it!


These piggies are super cute!  I call my DD “Piggle.” She would love these!


----------



## Sparkletastic

momasaurus said:


> Great to hear from you! I have been wondering what's up.
> You are being so sensible about the foot. The weight you gained will be easy to shed, once you can properly get around. No need to obsess now.
> I'll be doing some downsizing/decluttering projects, and leaving boxes in the garage until the donation centers re-open.  Also I often work from home on free-lance writing projects, so that continues. My energy level and spirits aren't in tip-top shape, though, with all the uncertainty, so I have to keep on top of that. TPF helps!


I get what you mean. Surgery + concerns about the post covid economy + cabin fever has my mood in the basement.  Mr. S and I have had to keep our own communication very open and focused on “real time” fluctuations so we stay connected and happy. It’s too easy to bicker when there are multiple stressors. 

I have to say, he is better at that in the beginning that I am. He’s great at staying calm and heading off potential issues between us. For example, this morning I was just in a craptastic mood because my foot hurts and I feel like I’m going to scream if I’m in this house too much more (for me it’s been pretty much since 2/12 when I had the surgery. Not just covid time) He did a great job of seeing that and cuddling me. Being honest, the whole time I wanted him to get the heck away from me.  But, the irritating hugs (lol) did get me to see I was being a grump so I could right my attitude. 

On the flip, if an issue does develop between us, I’m much better at being reasonable, making peace and bringing us back together.

Is that odd? For those of you in relationships with a special person, do you find you have to lean into different sets of skills to keep the relationship going? Did you learn the skills or was it just natural?


----------



## Sparkletastic

Idea for virtual fun during this time. 
https://www.travelandleisure.com/attractions/museums-galleries/museums-with-virtual-tours


----------



## Rhl2987

momasaurus said:


> Oh you just reminded me about taxes. Ugh. No excuse now, right?


Well I’m wondering if there won’t be a grace period for this. People aren’t easily able to go out to H&R Block to complete their taxes, let alone the financial impacts of what is happening and people being able to pay taxes. I know what I owe and am waiting to pay because so much could change in the next month.


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> Oh my goodness gracious dear!! I’m so happy you have all of these treasures to both enjoy and also share with us. They sound so lovely and I’m beyond excited to see. I also can’t wait to see your closet!! I don’t think I can be much help with your diamond pendant because I am very simple and prefer simple designs. I know that what you pick will be lovely! My engagement ring is an oval diamond so I am very partial to ovals.
> I recently got 2 antique gold pig pendants to wear together on my neck. My daughter was born in the year of the earth pig and so was my Dad. It’s not a diamond necklace but I love it!


These are wonderful! The big one for your Dad and the small one for your daughter.

I love pigs as it reminds me of when my kids raised them for 4-H.


----------



## whateve

momasaurus said:


> Oh you just reminded me about taxes. Ugh. No excuse now, right?


I started mine. I'm happy they just announced a 90 day no interest deferment for payment. I think that means I can just submit an extension for my son's taxes so I don't have to worry about him possibly infecting me when I get his information.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I get what you mean. Surgery + concerns about the post covid economy + cabin fever has my mood in the basement.  Mr. S and I have had to keep our own communication very open and focused on “real time” fluctuations so we stay connected and happy. It’s too easy to bicker when there are multiple stressors.
> 
> I have to say, he is better at that in the beginning that I am. He’s great at staying calm and heading off potential issues between us. For example, this morning I was just in a craptastic mood because my foot hurts and I feel like I’m going to scream if I’m in this house too much more (for me it’s been pretty much since 2/12 when I had the surgery. Not just covid time) He did a great job of seeing that and cuddling me. Being honest, the whole time I wanted him to get the heck away from me.  But, the irritating hugs (lol) did get me to see I was being a grump so I could right my attitude.
> 
> On the flip, if an issue does develop between us, I’m much better at being reasonable, making peace and bringing us back together.
> 
> Is that odd? For those of you in relationships with a special person, do you find you have to lean into different sets of skills to keep the relationship going? Did you learn the skills or was it just natural?


My DH is wonderful. I've complained about him over the years because he isn't any help around the house. I've had to do everything - cook, clean, take care of the kids. I pay the bills. But now I'm appreciating him more. He lets me slide when I don't clean as often as I should. He doesn't complain about things I buy. He puts up with me when I get moody. He has a great sense of humor. We are in agreement about so many things. We are best friends.

During this crisis, he was the first one to get alarmed and made us go grocery shopping before everyone else panicked so we were able to get everything we needed, even though we had to buy some substitutes because the store we went to didn't carry our normal brands.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> We are still working (financial), but are moving all appointments to teleconferences.
> I am hanging out on tPF, mostly the H scarf thread for light hearted eye candy, worrying, watching tv, worrying, cooking, worrying, reading, walking the dog and depleting the cellar.
> I watched my favorite Mickey Mouse cartoon today for some giggles.


Please make sure to get as many giggles as possible! Staying in a positive mood is so important!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> My DH is wonderful. I've complained about him over the years because he isn't any help around the house. I've had to do everything - cook, clean, take care of the kids. I pay the bills. But now I'm appreciating him more. He lets me slide when I don't clean as often as I should. He doesn't complain about things I buy. He puts up with me when I get moody. He has a great sense of humor. We are in agreement about so many things. We are best friends.
> 
> During this crisis, he was the first one to get alarmed and made us go grocery shopping before everyone else panicked so we were able to get everything we needed, even though we had to buy some substitutes because the store we went to didn't carry our normal brands.


This is such a nice statement!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

essiedub said:


> Nonessential businesses must close. Everyone should stay home.but you can go to grocery stores, banks, gas stations etc..just maintain 6ft distance (even while walking the dog) All this hoarding is ridiculous. Toilet paper, bottled water...and OMG guns. Seriously the last thing we need is more guns bought by freaked out people.  Anyway, I suppose we could be stopped and asked why we’re out..but I doubt it since we’re not under martial law.  Essential trips only.  I can handle that.


That´s what we´ll get here, soon, too.


----------



## essiedub

Rhl2987 said:


> Oh my goodness gracious dear!! I’m so happy you have all of these treasures to both enjoy and also share with us. They sound so lovely and I’m beyond excited to see. I also can’t wait to see your closet!! I don’t think I can be much help with your diamond pendant because I am very simple and prefer simple designs. I know that what you pick will be lovely! My engagement ring is an oval diamond so I am very partial to ovals.
> I recently got 2 antique gold pig pendants to wear together on my neck. My daughter was born in the year of the earth pig and so was my Dad. It’s not a diamond necklace but I love it!


Those are just too cute! I wish I was born in a cute animal year..but alas snake blech


----------



## cowgirlsboots

pink bag week: no pink bags in this house except for the one I already showed you and this was painted pink to match a pair of mules...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you! Ebay says the bag was shipped, but I don´t have a tracking number. so far I´m not nervous. I am laughing about myself for getting a bag "I can actually use" as chances I will do so in the near future seem to be little. Well, I can always play with it at home and parade in front of the mirror!



Update on my purchase:
my bag arrived in the post today- lovingly wrapped and such a pleasure to unwrap. Now my whole room is full of the magic scent of Dior leather. I think I´m in love! The bag is in great condition and simply lovely.
Je ne regrette rien!



Dior saddle bag from 2003
The strap is my "creation"

I put in in the authentification thread (there wasn´t any time to do this before making the purchase as I found the auction too late) though I checked all details over and over re pictures of known samples and am sure it´s authentic. But what do I know. Well, I hope I am right. If this is a fake they even faked the scent.

Update2: I just checked the authenticicating thread again and noticed this very bag had already been discussed there for another member and is believed to be authentic! Yippeehh!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> pink bag week: no pink bags in this house except for the one I already showed you and this was painted pink to match a pair of mules...
> View attachment 4692395
> View attachment 4692396


This is an adorable outfit!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Update on my purchase:
> my bag arrived in the post today- lovingly wrapped and such a pleasure to unwrap. Now my whole room is full of the magic scent of Dior leather. I think I´m in love! The bag is in great condition and simply lovely.
> Je ne regrette rien!
> 
> View attachment 4692397
> 
> Dior saddle bag from 2003
> The strap is my "creation"
> 
> I put in in the authentification thread (there wasn´t any time to do this before making the purchase as I found the auction too late) though I checked all details over and over re pictures of known samples and am sure it´s authentic. But what do I know. Well, I hope I am right. If this is a fake they even faked the scent.
> 
> Update2: I just checked the authenticicating thread again and noticed this very bag had already been discussed there for another member and is believed to be authentic! Yippeehh!


This bag is gorgeous!


----------



## muchstuff

essiedub said:


> Those are just too cute! I wish I was born in a cute animal year..but alas snake blech


I like snakes...


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Hey @msd_bags! Telenovas?  Hmmm...I dunno if I can get into any midstream. I am just craving getting out to do something like bike riding or dancing. It’s not just the virus. It’s the lockdown on this stupid foot / boot.
> 
> I couldn’t take it anymore and ran (hobbled) errands today. UPS & pharmacy - no issues. Then I decided to get a few groceries. HA! The shelves were empty!!  Seriously, why?!? Are people hoarding food?!?  This has gotten ridiculous. I had to go to 3 stores to find eggs. There has to be a better way to manage this. I’m terribly worried about people losing jobs.


So glad you are back and that surgery went well.


----------



## whateve

essiedub said:


> Those are just too cute! I wish I was born in a cute animal year..but alas snake blech


I'm a sheep/goat, which I think suits my personality, and sheep are cute!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> This is an adorable outfit!


Thank-you very much! I made it last year for a pram event using an original pattern and original fabric.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> This bag is gorgeous!


Thank-you! I´m so in love with it and feel no bag need anymore. I actually deleted all other bags from all my watchlists.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you! I´m so in love with it and feel no bag need anymore. I actually deleted all other bags from all my watchlists.


That is great. Nothing better then the smell of good leather,


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> That is great. Nothing better then the smell of good leather,


The Dior leather from some of the bags from the Galliano era has a special scent to it. It fills all my senses with joy. I so wished there was a perfume like it!


----------



## ElainePG

essiedub said:


> Nonessential businesses must close. Everyone should stay home.but you can go to grocery stores, banks, gas stations etc..just maintain 6ft distance (even while walking the dog) All this hoarding is ridiculous. Toilet paper, bottled water...and OMG guns. Seriously the last thing we need is more guns bought by freaked out people.  Anyway, I suppose we could be stopped and asked why we’re out..but I doubt it since we’re not under martial law.  Essential trips only.  I can handle that.


Thank you for the explanation. We've just had two confirmed cases of COVID-19 in our county, and our shelter in place order goes into effect at midnight tonight. DH and I are taking it very seriously. DH is picking up a couple of scrips for us at the pharmacy tomorrow, but we have everything we need for the time being from the grocery store, so no need for that. Both cars have gas (not that we're going anywhere!), no other appointments for the foreseeable future. DH had a haircut scheduled for Thursday, but he cancelled… it's not essential, and he definitely can't get his hair cut and stay 6 feet away, LOL!

The weather here is chilly(ish) but sunny for the next while. We plan to walk every day, just so we don't get cabin fever. I'm stress-cleaning. But I figure that's a whole lot better than either stress-eating or stress-shopping… yes???


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> I'm stress-cleaning. But I figure that's a whole lot better than either stress-eating or stress-shopping… yes???


Definetely and your place will sparkle in no time! Stay safe! Take care! It´s good we have the internet to meet people without taking risks! Good night!


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> Oh my goodness gracious dear!! I’m so happy you have all of these treasures to both enjoy and also share with us. They sound so lovely and I’m beyond excited to see. I also can’t wait to see your closet!! I don’t think I can be much help with your diamond pendant because I am very simple and prefer simple designs. I know that what you pick will be lovely! My engagement ring is an oval diamond so I am very partial to ovals.
> I recently got 2 antique gold pig pendants to wear together on my neck. My daughter was born in the year of the earth pig and so was my Dad. It’s not a diamond necklace but I love it!


Those pigs made me smile! I love that there's a big (Dad-sized) and little (granddaughter-sized) one.

How interesting that they are antiques. Are they from Asia?


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> Well I’m wondering if there won’t be a grace period for this. People aren’t easily able to go out to H&R Block to complete their taxes, let alone the financial impacts of what is happening and people being able to pay taxes. I know what I owe and am waiting to pay because so much could change in the next month.


Apparently in California, they've instituted a 2-month grace period. But nothing so far for Federal.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Thank you for the explanation. We've just had two confirmed cases of COVID-19 in our county, and our shelter in place order goes into effect at midnight tonight. DH and I are taking it very seriously. DH is picking up a couple of scrips for us at the pharmacy tomorrow, but we have everything we need for the time being from the grocery store, so no need for that. Both cars have gas (not that we're going anywhere!), no other appointments for the foreseeable future. DH had a haircut scheduled for Thursday, but he cancelled… it's not essential, and he definitely can't get his hair cut and stay 6 feet away, LOL!
> 
> The weather here is chilly(ish) but sunny for the next while. We plan to walk every day, just so we don't get cabin fever. I'm stress-cleaning. But I figure that's a whole lot better than either stress-eating or stress-shopping… yes???


I wish I stress cleaned. I usually do the other two - one which is bad for my weight and the other is bad for the bank account.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Apparently in California, they've instituted a 2-month grace period. But nothing so far for Federal.


I heard on the news today there is a federal 90 day penalty free period for paying but I didn't hear anything about filing. If there isn't going to be a penalty, people could file extensions but I imagine many people don't know how to do that.

There is this page at IRS. https://www.irs.gov/coronavirus
It hasn't been updated to show any relief yet but hopefully soon.


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> I wish I stress cleaned. I usually do the other two - one which is bad for my weight and the other is bad for the bank account.


I'm the same way!


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> Those pigs made me smile! I love that there's a big (Dad-sized) and little (granddaughter-sized) one.
> 
> How interesting that they are antiques. Are they from Asia?


They are from England! I'm so glad I found them. I've been looking for awhile and just happened upon a vintage jewelry seller. They're only 9 ct gold but perfect for my purposes.


----------



## Rhl2987

essiedub said:


> Those are just too cute! I wish I was born in a cute animal year..but alas snake blech


I was born in the year of the rabbit. Could be cute but not really as interesting as a pig!


----------



## Sparkletastic

essiedub said:


> Those are just too cute! I wish I was born in a cute animal year..but alas snake blech


Two words. Bvlgari Serpenti!! 


muchstuff said:


> I like snakes...


Me too!  I had them growing up because I had bad fur allergies. 


dcooney4 said:


> So glad you are back and that surgery went well.


Thank you! Please send good energy that the recovery wraps up well. I’m so tired of hurting.


----------



## lynne_ross

More bags said:


> Wonderful pinks and purples!
> 
> 
> I recall you moved recently, I hope all is going well with your move and job change.


Thanks! Have not moved yet  this weekend assuming we get out. We are going to have to do quarantine when we arrive, oh the fun.


----------



## More bags

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks! Have not moved yet  this weekend assuming we get out. We are going to have to do quarantine when we arrive, oh the fun.


Sending warm wishes for a smooth, uneventful move and quick quarantine. I hope you’ve got contacts on the other side who can help you with groceries, etc. when you arrive.


----------



## msd_bags

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks! Have not moved yet  this weekend assuming we get out. We are going to have to do quarantine when we arrive, oh the fun.


Here’s wishing you safe travels and uneventful move!


----------



## essiedub

Sparkletastic said:


> Two words. *Bvlgari Serpenti!!*
> Me too!  I had them growing up because I had bad fur allergies.
> Thank you! Please send good energy that the recovery wraps up well. I’m so tired of hurting.


Agree! I was going to mention that but I’m not “ready”..whatever that means


----------



## essiedub

ElainePG said:


> Thank you for the explanation. We've just had two confirmed cases of COVID-19 in our county, and our shelter in place order goes into effect at midnight tonight. DH and I are taking it very seriously. DH is picking up a couple of scrips for us at the pharmacy tomorrow, but we have everything we need for the time being from the grocery store, so no need for that. Both cars have gas (not that we're going anywhere!), no other appointments for the foreseeable future. DH had a haircut scheduled for Thursday, but he cancelled… it's not essential, and he definitely can't get his hair cut and stay 6 feet away, LOL!
> 
> The weather here is chilly(ish) but sunny for the next while. We plan to walk every day, just so we don't get cabin fever. I'm stress-cleaning. But I figure that's a whole lot better than either stress-eating or stress-shopping… yes???



I’ve been cleaning as well! I’m telling y’all ..there’s something to my epiphany.  “When your world is (turned) upside down, you really see the crap”  (So ok I’m not Tennyson..) but seriously downward dog reveals a lot 

Tomorrow I want to go to Trader Joe’s to see the mayhem in action.  All I gotta say is that there will be a lot of canned beans donated to food drives this winter. It’s also quite chilly here and I really need to change my bag! I never posted for green or blue week. And now we’re on purple so If I don’t hop to, I’ll just fail the semester.


----------



## dcooney4

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks! Have not moved yet  this weekend assuming we get out. We are going to have to do quarantine when we arrive, oh the fun.


Good luck with the move and stay safe. Please let us know when you are there.


----------



## dcooney4

It feels so weird to have all these bags and I have not worn one in days. My dh has been doing the long walks with the puppies while I have been painting.


----------



## msd_bags

I went out to get groceries earlier and I chose my Tumi nylon bag for the errand.  I seem not to care for "nice" bags during these times.  Or, maybe I really care for them since I don't want to expose them to the elements?


----------



## ladysarah

lynne_ross said:


> I posted my 3 red bags in the 2019 thread and have not added or sold any since they give me great coverage across bag types - 28 Kelly (day bag), tpm Evelyn (casual bag), and medor (date night, formal bag).


What a lovely and well rounded collection! Looking for your pic....


----------



## keodi

msd_bags said:


> I went out to get groceries earlier and I chose my Tumi nylon bag for the errand.  I seem not to care for "nice" bags during these times.  Or, maybe I really care for them since *I don't want to expose them to the elements?*


I know I dont want mine exposed...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

msd_bags said:


> I went out to get groceries earlier and I chose my Tumi nylon bag for the errand.  I seem not to care for "nice" bags during these times.  Or, maybe I really care for them since I don't want to expose them to the elements?


Yesterday I took out my Dior lovely which is classified as a "useful bag" for a quick trip to the grocery store. I only wanted 2 tins of baked beans, but ended up getting some sweets and little bottles of smoothies, too, so came home laughing as I had crammed all my purchases into the handbag and was reminded of the "Charlotte has pudding in her Prada" scene from Sex and the City.


----------



## lynne_ross

More bags said:


> Sending warm wishes for a smooth, uneventful move and quick quarantine. I hope you’ve got contacts on the other side who can help you with groceries, etc. when you arrive.


Thanks! Luckily we had lined up a helper to help until we have hired someone permanently and they are able to get us everything. My admin at work has been great too and she is sourcing me kids masks. All these things to consider!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I wish I stress cleaned. I usually do the other two -* one which is bad for my weight and the other is bad for the bank account*.


  

Well, my house is looking pretty good… but I think I'm driving DH a bit crazy!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I heard on the news today there is a federal 90 day penalty free period for paying but I didn't hear anything about filing. If there isn't going to be a penalty, people could file extensions but I imagine many people don't know how to do that.
> 
> There is this page at IRS. https://www.irs.gov/coronavirus
> It hasn't been updated to show any relief yet but hopefully soon.


Thank you. That's good to know. 
I was supposed to meet with our CPA today to go over my Mom's tax info (we already met with him for ours) but I called, and they told me that they're having people just slip their paperwork through the mail slot. So DH will walk over this afternoon and do that. He'll get some exercise… and get away from me and my cleaning supplies!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> I was born in the year of the rabbit. Could be cute but not really as interesting as a pig!


I was born in the year of the pig, but I really don't know what that means. I'm also a Capricorn, and I TOTALLY fit that sign.


----------



## ElainePG

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks! Have not moved yet  this weekend assuming we get out.* We are going to have to do quarantine when we arrive, oh the fun*.


Oh, gosh, I hope it all goes well for you. This is a scary time to be relocating.


----------



## ElainePG

essiedub said:


> I’ve been cleaning as well! I’m telling y’all ..there’s something to my epiphany.  “When your world is (turned) upside down, you really see the crap”  (So ok I’m not Tennyson..) but seriously downward dog reveals a lot
> 
> *Tomorrow I want to go to Trader Joe’s to see the mayhem in action*.  All I gotta say is that there will be a lot of canned beans donated to food drives this winter. It’s also quite chilly here and I really need to change my bag! I never posted for green or blue week. And now we’re on purple so If I don’t hop to, I’ll just fail the semester.


We have two Trader Joe stores in our area… a little one (two minutes away) and a big one (about 15 minutes away). I've heard that they both cleaned out over the weekend, but I didn't see it for myself. I shopped where I always shop, at our small, locally-owned market, and they had very nearly everything I wanted. They were cleared out of paper products, but I have enough. I don't belong to Costco, so I missed that craziness, thank goodness! 

I have put myself on a "restricted news" diet. I'm not watching TV news coverage, because it's just too stressful. I'm following the outside world via the one on-line newspaper I subscribe to, but only twice a day for 15 minutes each time.

We're taking the "shelter in place" order very seriously. Because I'm at risk (I feel fine, but I've got Stuff), I won't be going out at all, except to take neighborhood walks, which I intend to do every day for the sake of sanity. If we need supplies, DH will be the errand-runner, but I doubt that will be necessary. 

What's everyone else doing?


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> It feels so weird to have all these bags and I have not worn one in days. My dh has been doing the long walks with the puppies while *I have been painting*.


I don't paint, but I do enjoy photography. I have a bunch of photographs from some of our trips last year, that I never had a chance to do anything with, and I'm working on them in Photoshop.

I'm also meditating.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> I went out to get groceries earlier and I chose my Tumi nylon bag for the errand.  I seem not to care for "nice" bags during these times.  *Or, maybe I really care for them since I don't want to expose them to the elements?*


I think it's that one. I'll probably won't even take a bag with me when I go out for neighborhood walks… just stuff my phone & wallet in my jacket pockets!


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> Yesterday I took out my Dior lovely which is classified as a "useful bag" for a quick trip to the grocery store. I only wanted 2 tins of baked beans, but ended up getting some sweets and little bottles of smoothies, too, so came home laughing as I had crammed all my purchases into the handbag and was reminded of the *"Charlotte has pudding in her Prada" scene from Sex and the City.*


One of the very few (probably) who never watched the series, but that scene sounds hysterical!


----------



## Vintage Leather

ElainePG said:


> I was born in the year of the pig, but I really don't know what that means. I'm also a Capricorn, and I TOTALLY fit that sign.



The pig is the twelfth symbol, and it ends the cycle of the element.  According to one story, the Jade Emperor was having a party, and the animals were invited.  On the way to the party, the wolf destroyed the pig's house. Pig rebuilt his house before he went to the party, which is why he was the last to arrive. 

Pigs are traditionally associated with wealth and good fortune.

Pigs believe in hard work, and they'll tackle even the most boring of tasks.  They are not the center of attention, but tend to look for positions of authority.

Pigs are thought to be realistic; they are more likely to underpromise and overperform

Basically, they believe in work hard and play hard (but their idea of play might be a gourmet meal, a new book, a glass of wine). They are usually described as being intelligent and warm.


----------



## Sparkletastic

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks! Have not moved yet  this weekend assuming we get out. We are going to have to do quarantine when we arrive, oh the fun.


I hope all goes well for you.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Ok. Being home bound has made me do something I hate doing. I’m listing the last of the items I want to sell.  Mr. S is doing the same. 

I’m planning to use my proceeds on new clothes. Mr. S. is likely going to put his into more grilling / smoking stuff. 

Anyone else listing items? If so, what do you plan to do with the proceeds?


----------



## lynne_ross

ElainePG said:


> We have two Trader Joe stores in our area… a little one (two minutes away) and a big one (about 15 minutes away). I've heard that they both cleaned out over the weekend, but I didn't see it for myself. I shopped where I always shop, at our small, locally-owned market, and they had very nearly everything I wanted. They were cleared out of paper products, but I have enough. I don't belong to Costco, so I missed that craziness, thank goodness!
> 
> I have put myself on a "restricted news" diet. I'm not watching TV news coverage, because it's just too stressful. I'm following the outside world via the one on-line newspaper I subscribe to, but only twice a day for 15 minutes each time.
> 
> We're taking the "shelter in place" order very seriously. Because I'm at risk (I feel fine, but I've got Stuff), I won't be going out at all, except to take neighborhood walks, which I intend to do every day for the sake of sanity. If we need supplies, DH will be the errand-runner, but I doubt that will be necessary.
> 
> What's everyone else doing?


I love the news diet. I get hit hour with messages from family and friends. Some are quite negative that they think we will not get out and it is very stressful. Need to keep positive! 
Great time to clean out house and food. That is what I would be doing.


----------



## baghabitz34

cowgirlsboots said:


> Yesterday I took out my Dior lovely which is classified as a "useful bag" for a quick trip to the grocery store. I only wanted 2 tins of baked beans, but ended up getting some sweets and little bottles of smoothies, too, so came home laughing as I had crammed all my purchases into the handbag and was reminded of the "Charlotte has pudding in her Prada" scene from Sex and the City.


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> Yesterday I took out my Dior lovely which is classified as a "useful bag" for a quick trip to the grocery store. I only wanted 2 tins of baked beans, but ended up getting some sweets and little bottles of smoothies, too, so came home laughing as I had crammed all my purchases into the handbag and was reminded of the "Charlotte has pudding in her Prada" scene from Sex and the City.


ahahaha!!!! 


ElainePG said:


> We have two Trader Joe stores in our area… a little one (two minutes away) and a big one (about 15 minutes away). I've heard that they both cleaned out over the weekend, but I didn't see it for myself. I shopped where I always shop, at our small, locally-owned market, and they had very nearly everything I wanted. They were cleared out of paper products, but I have enough. I don't belong to Costco, so I missed that craziness, thank goodness!
> 
> I have put myself on a "restricted news" diet. I'm not watching TV news coverage, because it's just too stressful. I'm following the outside world via the one on-line newspaper I subscribe to, but only twice a day for 15 minutes each time.
> 
> We're taking the "shelter in place" order very seriously. Because I'm at risk (I feel fine, but I've got Stuff), I won't be going out at all, except to take neighborhood walks, which I intend to do every day for the sake of sanity. If we need supplies, DH will be the errand-runner, but I doubt that will be necessary.
> 
> What's everyone else doing?


A restricted news diet is an excellent idea. I should do the same but I keep watching to see what's next for the city. We've closed schools, restaurants and bars (restaurants are doing carry-out only - which is an excellent idea and one that I hope works), the town/city just to our south has asked non-essential businesses to close. 
I would like to close our offices and work from home - we might have to go in once or twice a week to print things (or I could buy a new printer for the house… a better solution is one we've been trying to get our clients to implement for 2 years - get on the secure web site for heavens sake!) and I think I could have the mail forwarded to the house. Then we'd only have to go in to scan a check in, though I think I could UPS it to the HO. We're still chugging along though, strongly suggesting teleconferences and sanitizing everything several times a day. We are a small office though, and hopefully - if we take all precautions - we won't get sick. 
I have the day off today and tomorrow - I went to the grocery for my parents today - they are coming home Sunday. The grocery store wasn't too awful - lots of produce, some staples and canned goods, no toilet paper or paper towels. 
I am petting Coco a lot, she took a nap in my lap - it was the most peaceful part of my day. 
Your photograph idea is a great one, I have so many photos on my phone! I use Shutterfly to make photo books - and I still haven't made one for 2019 yet.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Concerts on insta...


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Thank you. That's good to know.
> I was supposed to meet with our CPA today to go over my Mom's tax info (we already met with him for ours) but I called, and they told me that they're having people just slip their paperwork through the mail slot. So DH will walk over this afternoon and do that. He'll get some exercise… and get away from me and my cleaning supplies!!!


I wonder if they will "quarantine" the paperwork for awhile to protect against live virus.
I'm still not sure how I'm going to do my son's taxes. A lot of the info is online. He just has to give me passwords. In the past I combed through a lot of his bills to get the information I needed. He usually dumps them in a box throughout the year, so maybe I'll just have him bring over the box.



ElainePG said:


> We have two Trader Joe stores in our area… a little one (two minutes away) and a big one (about 15 minutes away). I've heard that they both cleaned out over the weekend, but I didn't see it for myself. I shopped where I always shop, at our small, locally-owned market, and they had very nearly everything I wanted. They were cleared out of paper products, but I have enough. I don't belong to Costco, so I missed that craziness, thank goodness!
> 
> I have put myself on a "restricted news" diet. I'm not watching TV news coverage, because it's just too stressful. I'm following the outside world via the one on-line newspaper I subscribe to, but only twice a day for 15 minutes each time.
> 
> We're taking the "shelter in place" order very seriously. Because I'm at risk (I feel fine, but I've got Stuff), I won't be going out at all, except to take neighborhood walks, which I intend to do every day for the sake of sanity. If we need supplies, DH will be the errand-runner, but I doubt that will be necessary.
> 
> What's everyone else doing?


We've been sheltering in place before we got the order. We've already stayed home for more than a week. We're at risk too. There is some comfort in knowing that we've been isolated long enough to be pretty sure we don't have the virus.
We're still waiting to hear if DH's doctor's appointments can be conducted over the phone or postponed.


Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. Being home bound has made me do something I hate doing. I’m listing the last of the items I want to sell.  Mr. S is doing the same.
> 
> I’m planning to use my proceeds on new clothes. Mr. S. is likely going to put his into more grilling / smoking stuff.
> 
> Anyone else listing items? If so, what do you plan to do with the proceeds?


I'm not listing anything new. I don't think it is a good time to sell. The only people buying are those looking for bargains that they can flip when the economy turns around.



Cookiefiend said:


> ahahaha!!!!
> 
> A restricted news diet is an excellent idea. I should do the same but I keep watching to see what's next for the city. We've closed schools, restaurants and bars (restaurants are doing carry-out only - which is an excellent idea and one that I hope works), the town/city just to our south has asked non-essential businesses to close.
> I would like to close our offices and work from home - we might have to go in once or twice a week to print things (or I could buy a new printer for the house… a better solution is one we've been trying to get our clients to implement for 2 years - get on the secure web site for heavens sake!) and I think I could have the mail forwarded to the house. Then we'd only have to go in to scan a check in, though I think I could UPS it to the HO. We're still chugging along though, strongly suggesting teleconferences and sanitizing everything several times a day. We are a small office though, and hopefully - if we take all precautions - we won't get sick.
> I have the day off today and tomorrow - I went to the grocery for my parents today - they are coming home Sunday. The grocery store wasn't too awful - lots of produce, some staples and canned goods, no toilet paper or paper towels.
> I am petting Coco a lot, she took a nap in my lap - it was the most peaceful part of my day.
> Your photograph idea is a great one, I have so many photos on my phone! I use Shutterfly to make photo books - and I still haven't made one for 2019 yet.


I'd love to be on a restricted news diet but DH is a news junkie. He has the TV on all day. Even though I've told him not to, he can't help telling me more than I want to know.

I think my son will be laid off soon. He is an independent contractor, working from home for a start-up. I don't think the start-up will be able to hold on for an extended period of time. He's been living on restaurant delivery. I don't think he has many groceries to last him if they stop delivering from restaurants.

My oldest daughter still has to go into her office one day a week. I really wish she didn't. Her husband finally got the order to work at home full time. Their daughter is home.

I haven't heard from my youngest DD. A few months ago, she gave up a work at home position to take a job in another department that paid more and was more enjoyable. I don't know if she would be able to do that one from home.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> We have two Trader Joe stores in our area… a little one (two minutes away) and a big one (about 15 minutes away). I've heard that they both cleaned out over the weekend, but I didn't see it for myself. I shopped where I always shop, at our small, locally-owned market, and they had very nearly everything I wanted. They were cleared out of paper products, but I have enough. I don't belong to Costco, so I missed that craziness, thank goodness!
> 
> I have put myself on a "restricted news" diet. I'm not watching TV news coverage, because it's just too stressful. I'm following the outside world via the one on-line newspaper I subscribe to, but only twice a day for 15 minutes each time.
> 
> We're taking the "shelter in place" order very seriously. Because I'm at risk (I feel fine, but I've got Stuff), I won't be going out at all, except to take neighborhood walks, which I intend to do every day for the sake of sanity. If we need supplies, DH will be the errand-runner, but I doubt that will be necessary.
> 
> What's everyone else doing?



Your restricted news diet is what I´m trying to follow, too,but DH is a news addict and I get more than my fair share of information all the time. 
We are mainly staying in. There haven´t been any orders to stay home, yet, but they can´t be far away. 

All sorts of shops are closing. I think the grocery stores, pharmacies, optician and hairdresser (???) are the only left open in our town. 
I sneaked out to the supermarket tonight, again claiming I had to return the refundable deposit bottles, checked out the situation and bought a few treats. 
This will be my last outing until the end of the week when we will need to stock up the fridge. 

School has made sure parents will not get bored at home by sending in weekly assignments per email. The boy is not impressed and it mainly costs my nerves and time with little result. 

Otherwise I´m sewing, polishing handbags, sorting my ever present mess and chatting with friends and family online...


----------



## muchstuff

ElainePG said:


> I think it's that one. I'll probably won't even take a bag with me when I go out for neighborhood walks… just stuff my phone & wallet in my jacket pockets!


I'm using my bags when I go out. I stopped at the bank and by the time I got into the car to use my hand sanitizer I had touched my keys, my door handle, my console, my handbag, my phone and my seatbelt. I give up trying to stay on top of everything sanitary, I'm taking the necessary precautions but am trying not to obsess too much over everything I touch or carry.


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> I wonder if they will "quarantine" the paperwork for awhile to protect against live virus.
> I'm still not sure how I'm going to do my son's taxes. A lot of the info is online. He just has to give me passwords. In the past I combed through a lot of his bills to get the information I needed. He usually dumps them in a box throughout the year, so maybe I'll just have him bring over the box.
> 
> 
> We've been sheltering in place before we got the order. We've already stayed home for more than a week. We're at risk too. There is some comfort in knowing that we've been isolated long enough to be pretty sure we don't have the virus.
> We're still waiting to hear if DH's doctor's appointments can be conducted over the phone or postponed.
> 
> I'm not listing anything new. I don't think it is a good time to sell. The only people buying are those looking for bargains that they can flip when the economy turns around.
> 
> 
> I'd love to be on a restricted news diet but DH is a news junkie. He has the TV on all day. Even though I've told him not to, he can't help telling me more than I want to know.
> 
> I think my son will be laid off soon. He is an independent contractor, working from home for a start-up. I don't think the start-up will be able to hold on for an extended period of time. He's been living on restaurant delivery. I don't think he has many groceries to last him if they stop delivering from restaurants.
> 
> My oldest daughter still has to go into her office one day a week. I really wish she didn't. Her husband finally got the order to work at home full time. Their daughter is home.
> 
> I haven't heard from my youngest DD. A few months ago, she gave up a work at home position to take a job in another department that paid more and was more enjoyable. I don't know if she would be able to do that one from home.


I’m sure there will be deal hunters online but it doesn’t matter. I won’t budge on price. At least the listings are done. 

I also think many people will be online shopping to deal with the boredom and stress of being home. I know I just bought more cute workout clothes from Nike because I’m home and I’m hungering to get to the gym. 

So, it’s worth it to get everyone listed when I have the down time to get it done.


----------



## msd_bags

muchstuff said:


> I'm using my bags when I go out. I stopped at the bank and by the time I got into the car to use my hand sanitizer I had touched my keys, my door handle, my console, my handbag, my phone and my seatbelt. I give up trying to stay on top of everything sanitary, I'm taking the necessary precautions but am trying not to obsess too much over everything I touch or carry.


I also think a lot about that - that before I get to use my sanitizer, I’ve touched several surfaces already.  Sometimes I also sanitize these other stuff like keys, zippers of bag pockets, etc. Not good for nice leathers so I use a beater bag.


Sparkletastic said:


> I’m sure there will be deal hunters online but it doesn’t matter. I won’t budge on price. At least the listings are done.
> 
> I also think many people will be online shopping to deal with the boredom and stress of being home. I know I just bought more cute workout clothes from Nike because I’m home and I’m hungering to get to the gym.
> 
> So, it’s worth it to get everyone listed when I have the down time to get it done.


Just before the lockdown we have, I was itching to buy a bag.  Not a specific bag but I’ve been browsing a lot.  Then the lockdown.  And suddenly, I know I should not - future is not so certain, courier services are limited, etc.  But I still appreciate the bags I see during my “online window shopping” from time to time, but there is no urge to really buy.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m sure there will be deal hunters online but it doesn’t matter. I won’t budge on price. At least the listings are done.
> 
> I also think many people will be online shopping to deal with the boredom and stress of being home. I know I just bought more cute workout clothes from Nike because I’m home and I’m hungering to get to the gym.
> 
> So, it’s worth it to get everyone listed when I have the down time to get it done.


I bought some new jeans last week but I haven't gotten out of lounge clothes for a week. I haven't carried a purse. My usage stats will be lousy this year.


----------



## keodi

ElainePG said:


> I was born in the year of the pig, but I really don't know what that means. I'm also a Capricorn, and I TOTALLY fit that sign.


My mother was born in the year of the pig!


----------



## keodi

ElainePG said:


> We have two Trader Joe stores in our area… a little one (two minutes away) and a big one (about 15 minutes away). I've heard that they both cleaned out over the weekend, but I didn't see it for myself. I shopped where I always shop, at our small, locally-owned market, and they had very nearly everything I wanted. They were cleared out of paper products, but I have enough. I don't belong to Costco, so I missed that craziness, thank goodness!
> 
> I have put myself on a "restricted news" diet. I'm not watching TV news coverage, because it's just too stressful. I'm following the outside world via the one on-line newspaper I subscribe to, but only twice a day for 15 minutes each time.
> 
> We're taking the "shelter in place" order very seriously. Because I'm at risk (I feel fine, but I've got Stuff), I won't be going out at all, except to take neighborhood walks, which I intend to do every day for the sake of sanity. If we need supplies, DH will be the errand-runner, but I doubt that will be necessary.
> 
> What's everyone else doing?


I'm stuck in the house. I do need replenishments on some items so I will be stalking the supermarket truck as a delivery is supposed to come tomorrow. Other than that i have been indoors, watching movies, browsing online, and reading here on TPF.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. Being home bound has made me do something I hate doing. I’m listing the last of the items I want to sell.  Mr. S is doing the same.
> 
> I’m planning to use my proceeds on new clothes. Mr. S. is likely going to put his into more grilling / smoking stuff.
> 
> Anyone else listing items? If so, what do you plan to do with the proceeds?



I was considering removing all my listings from the classifieds for not to put myself under the stress of shipping out items. The chances to sell are certainly higher atm as everybody is bored and most actual shops are closed, though.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

msd_bags said:


> I also think a lot about that - that before I get to use my sanitizer, I’ve touched several surfaces already. Sometimes I also sanitize these other stuff like keys, zippers of bag pockets, etc. Not good for nice leathers so I use a beater bag.


But do you sanitize the groceries from the shop, too? And your shoes? Change your clothes? I have decided to not follow this thought further or the need for a security sanitizing area before anything enters the house would materialize and there are no desinfectants available at all in the shops anyway. I wash my hands and try to keep up positive thinking and this will have to be sufficient.


----------



## ElainePG

Vintage Leather said:


> The pig is the twelfth symbol, and it ends the cycle of the element.  According to one story, the Jade Emperor was having a party, and the animals were invited.  On the way to the party, the wolf destroyed the pig's house. Pig rebuilt his house before he went to the party, which is why he was the last to arrive.
> 
> Pigs are traditionally associated with wealth and good fortune.
> 
> Pigs believe in hard work, and they'll tackle even the most boring of tasks.  They are not the center of attention, but tend to look for positions of authority.
> 
> Pigs are thought to be realistic; they are more likely to underpromise and overperform
> 
> Basically, they believe in work hard and play hard (but their idea of play might be a gourmet meal, a new book, a glass of wine). They are usually described as being intelligent and warm.


This is so interesting… thank you! I was interested especially in the part about underpromising and overperforming. I can relate!


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> I bought some new jeans last week but I haven't gotten out of lounge clothes for a week. I haven't carried a purse. My usage stats will be lousy this year.


Same here. For the most part, I’ve been in workout clothes or loungewear for weeks. And, I’ve only swapped between 2 bags the few times I’ve dressed to leave the house. 


keodi said:


> I'm stuck in the house. I do need replenishments on some items so I will be stalking the supermarket truck as a delivery is supposed to come tomorrow. Other than that i have been indoors, watching movies, browsing online, and reading here on TPF.


luckily we were pretty much stocked up with non perishables before this all happened. I tend to be a little over prepared in general which worked out. Then this week I stocked up as best I could on perishables. We’re at the grocery store right now picking up sweet potatoes and milk. There is more here today than there was on Monday as things were restocked. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> I was considering removing all my listings from the classifieds for not to put myself under the stress of shipping out items. The chances to sell are certainly higher atm as everybody is bored and most actual shops are closed, though.


I hadn’t thought about shipping. But, I want this stuff gone and if it sells it will at least get me out of the house for a little while.  

I’m bored to death. So, one of my BFF’s and I just started planning virtual events for our extended friend group. 

This is funny. I’m actually an introvert. I’m very social but, at the end of the day I like my home / cave / reading / meditation time. But, my inactivity from the surgery + this social distancing is making me crave something...anything!... to do with people / outside of my house!!!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> Same here. For the most part, I’ve been in workout clothes or loungewear for weeks. And, I’ve only swapped between 2 bags the few times I’ve dressed to leave the house.
> luckily we were pretty much stocked up with non perishables before this all happened. I tend to be a little over prepared in general which worked out. Then this week I stocked up as best I could on perishables. We’re at the grocery store right now picking up sweet potatoes and milk. There is more here today than there was on Monday as things were restocked.
> I hadn’t thought about shipping. But, I want this stuff gone and if it sells it will at least get me out of the house for a little while.
> 
> I’m bored to death. So, one of my BFF’s and I just started planning virtual events for our extended friend group.
> 
> This is funny. I’m actually an introvert. I’m very social but, at the end of the day I like my home / cave / reading / meditation time. But, my inactivity from the surgery + this social distancing is making me crave something...anything!... to do with people / outside of my house!!!!


ha - I 'attended' a virtual happy hour with friends this afternoon. it was nice to see everyone.


----------



## Katinahat

Sorry not been around for a couple of days. Very stressful here. Cases increasing slowly by day. Businesses all closing down. Schools closing at the end of the week. My work has been crazy. It’s a large people occupation. I have a team of staff who I’m trying to keep from going into panic mode while in silent panic mode myself. Everyone will be working from home from next week as is DH while home schooling our children for what could be months.
At least we should keep our jobs. It’s very frightening and I’m concerned we might all go mad from lack of interaction. Thank goodness I have a garden! 

Also now trying to shop for food for my immediate family plus parents and in-laws as they are on complete lockdown by government for 12 weeks as over 70s. Need TP for 3 households now! Trying to get a good stock of tins etc to them in case we are quarantined completely ourselves. Shops pretty empty but due to refill. 

My only real purchase has been an IPad for my dad so he can read books, newspapers and play sudoku! He’s delighted with his new toy! 35% wiped off our pension savings in one week so need to be more careful. 

Good luck to you all! Keep well at this difficult time. I hope to be back soon!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. Being home bound has made me do something I hate doing. I’m listing the last of the items I want to sell.  Mr. S is doing the same.
> 
> I’m planning to use my proceeds on new clothes. Mr. S. is likely going to put his into more grilling / smoking stuff.
> 
> Anyone else listing items? If so, what do you plan to do with the proceeds?


I listed a couple items last week and plan to keep the proceeds in case I end up losing my current job/project with the state of the world. As long as I am working I plan to keep supporting local businesses.


----------



## Rhl2987

Cookiefiend said:


> ha - I 'attended' a virtual happy hour with friends this afternoon. it was nice to see everyone.


I did the same! I did unload some frustration from being cooped up at home and trying to work at the same time as my husband with a baby to watch/keep entertained, but it was so nice to talk to my close friends. We decided to continue doing it for sanity's sake so we're talking again tomorrow!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> I am petting Coco a lot, she took a nap in my lap - it was the most peaceful part of my day.
> Your photograph idea is a great one, I have so many photos on my phone! I use Shutterfly to make photo books - and I still haven't made one for 2019 yet.


Petting Coco sounds like such a perfect plan! Lowers the blood pressure, for sure.

I don't know about Shutterfly. I'll have to investigate it. Some years ago I used some Apple program to make my Mom a hardcover memory book of old family photos, which I'd had scanned from boxes (and boxes, and boxes, and BOXES) of slides. It was great fun, and she enjoyed it so much.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I wonder if they will "quarantine" the paperwork for awhile to protect against live virus.
> I'm still not sure how I'm going to do my son's taxes. A lot of the info is online. He just has to give me passwords. In the past I combed through a lot of his bills to get the information I needed. He usually dumps them in a box throughout the year, so maybe I'll just have him bring over the box.
> 
> 
> We've been sheltering in place before we got the order. We've already stayed home for more than a week. We're at risk too. There is some comfort in knowing that we've been isolated long enough to be pretty sure we don't have the virus.
> We're still waiting to hear if DH's doctor's appointments can be conducted over the phone or postponed.
> 
> I'm not listing anything new. I don't think it is a good time to sell. The only people buying are those looking for bargains that they can flip when the economy turns around.
> 
> 
> I'd love to be on a restricted news diet but DH is a news junkie. He has the TV on all day. Even though I've told him not to, he can't help telling me more than I want to know.
> 
> I think my son will be laid off soon. He is an independent contractor, working from home for a start-up. I don't think the start-up will be able to hold on for an extended period of time. He's been living on restaurant delivery. I don't think he has many groceries to last him if they stop delivering from restaurants.
> 
> My oldest daughter still has to go into her office one day a week. I really wish she didn't. Her husband finally got the order to work at home full time. Their daughter is home.
> 
> I haven't heard from my youngest DD. A few months ago, she gave up a work at home position to take a job in another department that paid more and was more enjoyable. I don't know if she would be able to do that one from home.


Gosh, it sounds like stress all around with all three of your kids. I'm so sorry. I don't know which is more worrisome at this point… the health crisis or the economic crisis.


----------



## ElainePG

muchstuff said:


> I'm using my bags when I go out. I stopped at the bank and by the time I got into the car to use my hand sanitizer I had touched my keys, my door handle, my console, my handbag, my phone and my seatbelt. *I give up trying to stay on top of everything sanitary, I'm taking the necessary precautions but am trying not to obsess too much over everything I touch or carry*.


I agree! Best plan: don't touch your face while you're out, and then when you come home, wash your hands for 20 seconds (that's two choruses of "Happy Birthday" LOL!). There are a ton of videos that show the proper handwashing technique. At my age, I honestly thought I knew how to wash my hands, for heaven's sake. Wrong-o!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m sure there will be deal hunters online but it doesn’t matter. I won’t budge on price. At least the listings are done.
> 
> *I also think many people will be online shopping to deal with the boredom and stress of being home*. I know I just bought more cute workout clothes from Nike because I’m home and I’m hungering to get to the gym.
> 
> So, it’s worth it to get everyone listed when I have the down time to get it done.


Nordstrom is having (unless it's over by now?) a 25% off sale. I wasn't remotely in the mood to buy clothes, but I did pop for a couple of facial products. And I bought another Hermès lip product…


----------



## ElainePG

keodi said:


> I'm stuck in the house. I do need replenishments on some items so I will be stalking the supermarket truck as a delivery is supposed to come tomorrow. Other than that i have been indoors, watching movies, browsing online, and reading here on TPF.


So you're getting deliveries from your supermarket? Have you always done that, or just since COVID-19?

My local market delivers, but I've never used their service. It may come to that at some point. I hope not… I really like going to the market and seeing produce and so on for myself. But if it becomes dangerous, that's what we'll do. 

At this point, DH can go for us when we run out of perishables. Though I have no idea what will happen if I send him to the produce section for a fennel bulb! He doesn't have a smart phone, so I can't take a picture of one and text it to him. I guess he'll just have to ask Sal, the produce manager.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> ha - I 'attended' a virtual happy hour with friends this afternoon. it was nice to see everyone.


Oh, isn't that a fun idea! I've heard that people are doing this. 
I went for a neighborhood walk this afternoon (the shelter in place order allows this), and lots of other folks had the same idea. We stayed a few feet away from each other, but everyone was so friendly… waving, smiling, wishing each other good thoughts. May it continue to stay this positive.


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> Sorry not been around for a couple of days. Very stressful here. Cases increasing slowly by day. Businesses all closing down. Schools closing at the end of the week. My work has been crazy. It’s a large people occupation. I have a team of staff who I’m trying to keep from going into panic mode while in silent panic mode myself. Everyone will be working from home from next week as is DH while home schooling our children for what could be months.
> At least we should keep our jobs. It’s very frightening and I’m concerned we might all go mad from lack of interaction. Thank goodness I have a garden!
> 
> Also now trying to shop for food for my immediate family plus parents and in-laws as they are on complete lockdown by government for 12 weeks as over 70s. Need TP for 3 households now! Trying to get a good stock of tins etc to them in case we are quarantined completely ourselves. Shops pretty empty but due to refill.
> 
> My only real purchase has been an IPad for my dad so he can read books, newspapers and play sudoku! He’s delighted with his new toy! 35% wiped off our pension savings in one week so need to be more careful.
> 
> Good luck to you all! Keep well at this difficult time. I hope to be back soon!


Best wishes to you, dear. Keeping on top of three generations (kids, parents, plus you/DH) has got to be super-stressful. And your job, on top of that.

It was a brilliant idea to buy that iPad for your Dad. I don't know if he usually takes books out of the library, but with libraries all closed, the iPad gives him an entire universe of books. Either to purchase, or to download from the digital library system.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Gosh, it sounds like stress all around with all three of your kids. I'm so sorry. I don't know which is more worrisome at this point… the health crisis or the economic crisis.


I just heard from my youngest daughter. She gets to start working from home tomorrow. Her husband still has to go to work. He is an insurance agent dealing with the public so I'm worried he'll bring it home. My daughter has health problems so she is high risk.


----------



## keodi

ElainePG said:


> So you're getting deliveries from your supermarket? Have you always done that, or just since COVID-19?
> 
> My local market delivers, but I've never used their service. It may come to that at some point. I hope not… I really like going to the market and seeing produce and so on for myself. But if it becomes dangerous, that's what we'll do.
> 
> At this point, DH can go for us when we run out of perishables. Though I have no idea what will happen if I send him to the produce section for a fennel bulb! He doesn't have a smart phone, so I can't take a picture of one and text it to him. I guess he'll just have to ask Sal, the produce manager.


Oh no! the Delivery truck is supposed to make deliveries to the supermarket. Ever since the panic buying, it's been difficult to source items I was running low on to start with. My local supermarket is schedule to get a re-stock, the only way to ensure to get what I need is to show up at the supermarket before the truck arrives. At this point I stopped home deliveries due to COVID-19, i'd rather don my mask and get my own produce, eggs, cleaning supplies and paper towels


----------



## Sparkletastic

Rhl2987 said:


> I listed a couple items last week and plan to keep the proceeds in case I end up losing my current job/project with the state of the world. As long as I am working I plan to keep supporting local businesses.


 Offering positive energies and hope that your jobs are safe and secure. Hugs!


ElainePG said:


> Nordstrom is having (unless it's over by now?) a 25% off sale. I wasn't remotely in the mood to buy clothes, but I did pop for a couple of facial products. And I bought another Hermès lip product…


I need to take a peek!!


ElainePG said:


> So you're getting deliveries from your supermarket? Have you always done that, or just since COVID-19?
> 
> My local market delivers, but I've never used their service. It may come to that at some point. I hope not… I really like going to the market and seeing produce and so on for myself. But if it becomes dangerous, that's what we'll do.
> 
> At this point, DH can go for us when we run out of perishables. Though I have no idea what will happen if I send him to the produce section for a fennel bulb! He doesn't have a smart phone, so I can't take a picture of one and text it to him. I guess he'll just have to ask Sal, the produce manager.


I don’t like grocery shopping so long before the virus scare I would order 80% of my groceries on line. As much as I can, I order deliveries from Amazon, Target, Whole Foods, etc... even WalMart. Almost all of that is on subscription / auto delivery so, I don’t ever have to think about it. What I need just shows up right when I need it. 

The remainder I order from my local grocer for pick up.  When I get to the store, I run in and get the items I’m picky on (produce, meat, seafood) and check out. Then, I’d pull my car around and have them load all the other stuff into my car. Easy peasy!  Love this method! 

I’ve tried a number of grocery deliver service going back 15 years-ish. I hate them all because they always pick the worst perishables. I think it’s strategy. Give the crap produce etc. to those getting delivery. Then the items in store are the best.  

Pro Tip:  Mr. S and I use an app called Any List. We have lists for Groceries (immediate need), Stock up (pantry back stock), Amazon, Hardware and Special Occasion (holiday and party). We can upload brands, quantities, etc. ...even photos of the item. 

We log in on the same account and can update and access our shopping lists real time. So, whoever can run by the store always knows exactly what is needed in the house.


----------



## ElainePG

keodi said:


> Oh no! the Delivery truck is supposed to make deliveries to the supermarket. Ever since the panic buying, it's been difficult to source items I was running low on to start with. My local supermarket is schedule to get a re-stock, the only way to ensure to get what I need is to show up at the supermarket before the truck arrives. At this point I stopped home deliveries due to COVID-19, i'd rather don my mask and get my own produce, eggs, cleaning supplies and paper towels


Thank you for explaining. I hope your market restocked, and that you were safely able to scoot in and get what you needed.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I just heard from my youngest daughter. She gets to start working from home tomorrow. Her husband still has to go to work. He is an insurance agent dealing with the public so I'm worried he'll bring it home. My daughter has health problems so she is high risk.


I'm glad your daughter is going to be able to work from home. But you're right… it's worrisome to think of her husband going in and out of the house. I'm sure they're taking very good precautions. But you're the Mom. It's your job to worry.


----------



## skyqueen

whateve said:


> I just heard from my youngest daughter. She gets to start working from home tomorrow. Her husband still has to go to work. He is an insurance agent dealing with the public so I'm worried he'll bring it home. My daughter has health problems so she is high risk.


----------



## Rhl2987

@whateve I use the app Scannable to scan all of my tax papers and save them to Dropbox for my accountant to access. I promise you it’s not too difficult to do and it’s very worthwhile! Now I have all my tax papers in one place online for at least the past couple years.


----------



## Rhl2987

cowgirlsboots said:


> I was considering removing all my listings from the classifieds for not to put myself under the stress of shipping out items. The chances to sell are certainly higher atm as everybody is bored and most actual shops are closed, though.


I was considering that but I have two high value items I’d really love to sell before it gets even worse. I guess we’ll see what happens if someone makes an offer at a price I like, but I doubt that will happen. One woman purchased a bag from me and then said her husband said no major purchases and had to cancel. I was disappointed as it would have been enough to tide us over if I end up being out of work soon.


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> Nordstrom is having (unless it's over by now?) a 25% off sale. I wasn't remotely in the mood to buy clothes, but I did pop for a couple of facial products. And I bought another Hermès lip product…


I also bought a couple items. I’ve been wanting to try Vintner’s Daughter but they never allow their items to be discounted, even for Black Friday! When I saw they were 25% off, I decided to get them. The H lip products weren’t included in the sale were they?


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> So you're getting deliveries from your supermarket? Have you always done that, or just since COVID-19?
> 
> My local market delivers, but I've never used their service. It may come to that at some point. I hope not… I really like going to the market and seeing produce and so on for myself. But if it becomes dangerous, that's what we'll do.
> 
> At this point, DH can go for us when we run out of perishables. Though I have no idea what will happen if I send him to the produce section for a fennel bulb! He doesn't have a smart phone, so I can't take a picture of one and text it to him. I guess he'll just have to ask Sal, the produce manager.


We’ve used grocery delivery on and off for the past couple years. Mostly my husband will go after or during work, but the delivery service is pretty inexpensive and sometimes free! It’s been useful, particularly now.


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> I just heard from my youngest daughter. She gets to start working from home tomorrow. Her husband still has to go to work. He is an insurance agent dealing with the public so I'm worried he'll bring it home. My daughter has health problems so she is high risk.


I hope that your daughter will be okay. Why does your son in law have to go into work as an insurance agent? Can’t that be done remotely?


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> @whateve I use the app Scannable to scan all of my tax papers and save them to Dropbox for my accountant to access. I promise you it’s not too difficult to do and it’s very worthwhile! Now I have all my tax papers in one place online for at least the past couple years.


Thanks! My taxes are done. I finished them yesterday. I used to take everything to an accountant until one year our investment company gave us a free copy of Turbotax. I had already taken our stuff to the accountant but decided to use the program just for fun. The program ended up saving up quite a bit of money over what the accountant did. There were 3 major mistakes in her work, and when I pointed them out, she revised the taxes but didn't apologize or reduce her bill. Ever since then, I've done our taxes myself. My son has a few businesses and I do his taxes too. My daughter used to work for H&R Block and the IRS, so she can answer any questions I might have. 

My son is very tech savvy so I'm sure he could scan his papers for me if he was motivated. I'll see how much I can do with the information online before I ask him to do that.


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> I hope that your daughter will be okay. Why does your son in law have to go into work as an insurance agent? Can’t that be done remotely?


The insurance office that my son in law works in is a small one whose clients are mostly immigrants and older people who may not feel comfortable using the Internet. Hopefully a lot of the work will be on the phone.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> One of the very few (probably) who never watched the series, but that scene sounds hysterical!


I never watched it.


----------



## momasaurus

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. Being home bound has made me do something I hate doing. I’m listing the last of the items I want to sell.  Mr. S is doing the same.
> 
> I’m planning to use my proceeds on new clothes. Mr. S. is likely going to put his into more grilling / smoking stuff.
> 
> Anyone else listing items? If so, what do you plan to do with the proceeds?


I should be photographing and listing stuff, but it is just all too depressing.


----------



## Rhl2987

We are just doing our best to survive each day. My husband is picking up curbside carry out from a local restaurant. We work in “shifts” during the day based on who has calls when. I’m only working 4 hours a day but it feels like the entire day because I have to take care of the baby in between any work I try to do. It’s so hard to stay focused and motivated in these circumstances. I workout every morning and go for a walk every afternoon or evening. My poor daughter is just so cooped up and a going wild. She will just shout at times, and just walks all around the house getting into whatever she can.


----------



## keodi

Sparkletastic said:


> Offering positive energies and hope that your jobs are safe and secure. Hugs!
> I need to take a peek!!
> I don’t like grocery shopping so long before the virus scare I would order 80% of my groceries on line. As much as I can, I order deliveries from Amazon, Target, Whole Foods, etc... even WalMart. Almost all of that is on subscription / auto delivery so, I don’t ever have to think about it. What I need just shows up right when I need it.
> 
> The remainder I order from my local grocer for pick up.  When I get to the store, I run in and get the items I’m picky on (produce, meat, seafood) and check out. Then, I’d pull my car around and have them load all the other stuff into my car. Easy peasy!  Love this method!
> 
> I’ve tried a number of grocery deliver service going back 15 years-ish. I hate them all because they always pick the worst perishables. I think it’s strategy. Give the crap produce etc. to those getting delivery. Then the items in store are the best.
> 
> *Pro Tip:  Mr. S and I use an app called Any List. We have lists for Groceries (immediate need), Stock up (pantry back stock), Amazon, Hardware and Special Occasion (holiday and party). We can upload brands, quantities, etc. ...even photos of the item*.
> 
> We log in on the same account and can update and access our shopping lists real time. So, whoever can run by the store always knows exactly what is needed in the house.


Once things go back to normal, I'm going to look into this app, I too am very picky on produce, meat, and seafood..


ElainePG said:


> Thank you for explaining. I hope your market restocked, and that you were safely able to scoot in and get what you needed.


I was able to get everything, I needed, and I was able to get a pack of TP, and paper towels for my elderly neighbour, the scene this morning at the supermarket was a mad house!! I never thought i'd see people fighting for toilet paper...


----------



## muchstuff

keodi said:


> Once things go back to normal, I'm going to look into this app, I too am very picky on produce, meat, and seafood..
> 
> I was able to get everything, I needed, and I was able to get a pack of TP, and paper towels for my elderly neighbour, the scene this morning at the supermarket was a mad house!! I never thought i'd see people fighting for toilet paper...


DH scored today ...


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> DH scored today ...
> View attachment 4693778


Woo hoo!


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> DH scored today ...
> View attachment 4693778


WOW....did he ever!!!
All our stores that even have TP have a two package limit.  And, not many stores do!

I did find a source for N-95 face masks locally and they had cartons of them.
So, I bought three boxes.


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> I also bought a couple items. I’ve been wanting to try Vintner’s Daughter but they never allow their items to be discounted, even for Black Friday! When I saw they were 25% off, I decided to get them. The H lip products weren’t included in the sale were they?


I didn't know that H products were stocked by Nordstrom, but I can't imagine that they would have been discounted. I know that Chanel was not included in the 25% discount. But Shiseido was.


----------



## southernbelle43

whateve said:


> Woo hoo!


Feels like winning the lottery?


----------



## keodi

muchstuff said:


> DH scored today ...
> View attachment 4693778


Score!!!!!!


----------



## keodi

southernbelle43 said:


> Feels like winning the lottery?


That's what I felt like when I spotted them on the palette


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Feels like winning the lottery?


A little .


----------



## Sparkletastic

keodi said:


> Once things go back to normal, I'm going to look into this app, I too am very picky on produce, meat, and seafood..
> 
> I was able to get everything, I needed, and I was able to get a pack of TP, and paper towels for my elderly neighbour, the scene this morning at the supermarket was a mad house!! I never thought i'd see people fighting for toilet paper...


You are such a sweetheart to help others. I love that you are thinking beyond yourself! That’s what we should all do. 


RTone said:


> WOW....did he ever!!!
> All our stores that even have TP have a two package limit.  And, not many stores do!
> 
> I did find a source for N-95 face masks locally and they had cartons of them.
> So, I bought three boxes.


Do you really think the masks are needed? I’m just not convinced that those under 60 who don’t have underlying conditions need to worry about catching  It as much as transmitting it. The elderly and sick are more at risk. 

I’m not being difficult. I’m just thinking that the more we can stay appropriately calm, the better.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> You are such a sweetheart to help others. I love that you are thinking beyond yourself! That’s what we should all do.
> Do you really think the masks are needed? I’m just not convinced that those under 60 who don’t have underlying conditions need to worry about catching  It as much as transmitting it. The elderly and sick are more at risk.
> 
> I’m not being difficult. I’m just thinking that the more we can stay appropriately calm, the better.


The latest news is that something like 38% of hospitalized cases in the US are between the ages of 20 and 54. I don't know why they've been saying that young healthy people don't need to worry about getting seriously ill.

I've heard that the masks are more important for everyone to prevent transmission, that as long as you keep your distance from others, you don't need a mask. The mask would protect you if someone were to sneeze in your face. As far as I've heard, the virus isn't floating around in the air. If you aren't going to be in close proximity with people, it is much more important that surfaces are kept clean and if you touch surfaces, don't touch your face until you have had an opportunity to wash your hands.


----------



## muchstuff

Sparkletastic said:


> You are such a sweetheart to help others. I love that you are thinking beyond yourself! That’s what we should all do.
> Do you really think the masks are needed? I’m just not convinced that those under 60 who don’t have underlying conditions need to worry about catching  It as much as transmitting it. The elderly and sick are more at risk.
> 
> I’m not being difficult. I’m just thinking that the more we can stay appropriately calm, the better.


Two points. One, in Italy they’ve had multiple cases of patients between 20-50 who have had very serious covid illness. Covid has the capability of leaving you with life-changing health issues.Two, you may have such a mild case that you have no symptoms but could be a carrier. It has been stressed that the mask isn’t to keep you from getting sick as much as it’s to keep you from possibly infecting others. People need to be made aware just how serious this thing is, it’s not a matter of panicking but of doing all you can to stop the spread of this extremely contagious virus. A healthy dose of fear is exactly what’s needed right now. 
We have a family of four in my little village not far from Vancouver who all have covid and are self isolating. The Mom expressed shock that they could have it as they haven’t been travelling anywhere. But they had their kids playing at a trampoline park a few days before they started showing symptoms. No social distancing there. Now I’m in a much more serious position because I’m health compromised and our downtown has one grocery store that we all share.  The beaches in Florida and other areas are full of spring break students partying it up because they think they’re invincible. And apparently don’t think of others. If we don’t turn around people’s mindsets about this virus it’s going to get much, much worse.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Two points. One, in Italy they’ve had multiple cases of patients between 20-50 who have had very serious covid illness. Covid has the capability of leaving you with life-changing health issues.Two, you may have such a mild case that you have no symptoms but could be a carrier. It has been stressed that the mask isn’t to keep you from getting sick as much as it’s to keep you from possibly infecting others. People need to be made aware just how serious this thing is, it’s not a matter of panicking but of doing all you can to stop the spread of this extremely contagious virus. A healthy dose of fear is exactly what’s needed right now.
> We have a family of four in my little village not far from Vancouver who all have covid and are self isolating. The Mom expressed shock that they could have it as they haven’t been travelling anywhere. But they had their kids playing at a trampoline park a few days before they started showing symptoms. No social distancing there. Now I’m in a much more serious position because I’m health compromised and our downtown has one grocery store that we all share.  The beaches in Florida and other areas are full of spring break students partying it up because they think they’re invincible. And apparently don’t think of others. If we don’t turn around people’s mindsets about this virus it’s going to get much, much worse.


It is frustrating to me that none of our local grocery stores deliver.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> It is frustrating to me that none of our local grocery stores deliver.


We’re starting to see some of our local businesses offer delivery options or curbside pick up so you don’t have to go into the shops. Not our local grocery store so far but we have one about twenty minutes away who will deliver. I’ve still been going out but I knew that would have to change when we started having more localized cases. I have multiple lung issues and it could get pretty ugly if I was infected so I think it’s time for me to start my 3000 piece jigsaw puzzle!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I bought some new jeans last week but I haven't gotten out of lounge clothes for a week. I haven't carried a purse. My usage stats will be lousy this year.


Me too!


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> Thanks! My taxes are done. I finished them yesterday. I used to take everything to an accountant until one year our investment company gave us a free copy of Turbotax. I had already taken our stuff to the accountant but decided to use the program just for fun. The program ended up saving up quite a bit of money over what the accountant did. There were 3 major mistakes in her work, and when I pointed them out, she revised the taxes but didn't apologize or reduce her bill. Ever since then, I've done our taxes myself. My son has a few businesses and I do his taxes too. My daughter used to work for H&R Block and the IRS, so she can answer any questions I might have.
> 
> My son is very tech savvy so I'm sure he could scan his papers for me if he was motivated. I'll see how much I can do with the information online before I ask him to do that.


That is excellent! 

My accountant just filed my taxes. I will owe a quarterly estimated payment in April for this year but I’m not sure if those are also delayed.


----------



## RT1

Sparkletastic said:


> You are such a sweetheart to help others. I love that you are thinking beyond yourself! That’s what we should all do.
> Do you really think the masks are needed? I’m just not convinced that those under 60 who don’t have underlying conditions need to worry about catching  It as much as transmitting it. The elderly and sick are more at risk.
> 
> I’m not being difficult. I’m just thinking that the more we can stay appropriately calm, the better.



I agree totally.   I have asthma and want to have the masks as a safety precaution just in case.
This is getting to enter the “social panic”zone where people run on emotions and do not think logically.


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> The latest news is that something like 38% of hospitalized cases in the US are between the ages of 20 and 54. I don't know why they've been saying that young healthy people don't need to worry about getting seriously ill.
> 
> I've heard that the masks are more important for everyone to prevent transmission, that as long as you keep your distance from others, you don't need a mask. The mask would protect you if someone were to sneeze in your face. As far as I've heard, the virus isn't floating around in the air. If you aren't going to be in close proximity with people, it is much more important that surfaces are kept clean and if you touch surfaces, don't touch your face until you have had an opportunity to wash your hands.





muchstuff said:


> Two points. One, in Italy they’ve had multiple cases of patients between 20-50 who have had very serious covid illness. Covid has the capability of leaving you with life-changing health issues.Two, you may have such a mild case that you have no symptoms but could be a carrier. It has been stressed that the mask isn’t to keep you from getting sick as much as it’s to keep you from possibly infecting others. People need to be made aware just how serious this thing is, it’s not a matter of panicking but of doing all you can to stop the spread of this extremely contagious virus. A healthy dose of fear is exactly what’s needed right now.
> We have a family of four in my little village not far from Vancouver who all have covid and are self isolating. The Mom expressed shock that they could have it as they haven’t been travelling anywhere. But they had their kids playing at a trampoline park a few days before they started showing symptoms. No social distancing there. Now I’m in a much more serious position because I’m health compromised and our downtown has one grocery store that we all share.  The beaches in Florida and other areas are full of spring break students partying it up because they think they’re invincible. And apparently don’t think of others. If we don’t turn around people’s mindsets about this virus it’s going to get much, much worse.


Perhaps my post wasn’t clear. I didn’t say younger adults cannot be affected by Covid -19. I said the bigger worry is that they can transmit it to other populations have much higher mortality rates and much worse impacts from getting it.  I’d rather have it visited upon me than someone 65 with lupus. Do I want it, Heck no! But, I have a better chance of surviving it with fewer complications. So while I have to protect me, I (and everyone else not in a high risk group) have to be a good world “citizen” and work to not be a source of unwitting transmission.

Also, while we each have to self govern and make our own choices, masks aren’t really the best option for most of us. Masks make people more likely to keep touching their faces which is a concern. There have been numerous articles which show “regular” surgical masks aren’t very good protection against the virus. The N95 is helpful but, it’s hard to wear properly for very long for most people. More importantly, there is a shortage right now. So much so that some doctors are reusing the masks which isn’t safe protocol.  So, unless we have a heightened need because of an underlying condition, we can be contributing the problem by getting them for personal use.

Bottom line, this is an unprecedented situation for our lifetime and it’s easy to feel helpless or fearful. I was reading a teeny bit about the 1913 flu epidemic. Obviously not the same time nor the same virus, but I’m curious about how that chaos eventually “ran its course.” (Not the right phrase but, you get what I mean)


----------



## southernbelle43

RTone said:


> WOW....did he ever!!!
> All our stores that even have TP have a two package limit.  And, not many stores do!
> 
> I did find a source for N-95 face masks locally and they had cartons of them.
> So, I bought three boxes.





Sparkletastic said:


> You are such a sweetheart to help others. I love that you are thinking beyond yourself! That’s what we should all do.
> Do you really think the masks are needed? I’m just not convinced that those under 60 who don’t have underlying conditions need to worry about catching  It as much as transmitting it. The elderly and sick are more at risk.
> 
> I’m not being difficult. I’m just thinking that the more we can stay appropriately calm, the better.[/


----------



## Sparkletastic

muchstuff said:


> We’re starting to see some of our local businesses offer delivery options or curbside pick up so you don’t have to go into the shops. Not our local grocery store so far but we have one about twenty minutes away who will deliver. I’ve still been going out but I knew that would have to change when we started having more localized cases. I have multiple lung issues and it could get pretty ugly if I was infected so I think it’s time for me to start my 3000 piece jigsaw puzzle!


I’m glad you have an option. With lung issues, you should take extra precautions and care. One benefit of living in a big city is that I have multiple delivery options so I can use those if need be. 

My hometown instituted a rule that backfired. They said grocery stores could only let in 10 people at a time. So, what happened? Masses of people were congregating in unruly crowds waiting to get in. It would have been far better to let people in where they would have went spread out vs crowding each other to press towards the door.


----------



## Rhl2987

RTone said:


> WOW....did he ever!!!
> All our stores that even have TP have a two package limit.  And, not many stores do!
> 
> I did find a source for N-95 face masks locally and they had cartons of them.
> So, I bought three boxes.


I was able to get one box of N-95 masks and I'm donating them (except for 4) to a local hospital. They're in dire need and healthcare providers are seriously at risk and having to use a mask for an entire week, in some cases! And some hospitals have enough supplies only to last through Saturday. It's a serious, serious problem.


----------



## southernbelle43

Rhl2987 said:


> I was able to get one box of N-95 masks and I'm donating them (except for 4) to a local hospital. They're in dire need and healthcare providers are seriously at risk and having to use a mask for an entire week, in some cases! And some hospitals have enough supplies only to last through Saturday. It's a serious, serious problem.


Thanks be to God for people like you!!!!!!  I have 5 close relatives working in healthcare and they are at so much risk.  My next door neighbor is a medical supply rep. He told us this morning that his company has 17 products that will kill the virus and they have NONE left.  We must all pull together, put aside our instincts to be selfish and help in any way we can.


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> That is excellent!
> 
> My accountant just filed my taxes. I will owe a quarterly estimated payment in April for this year but I’m not sure if those are also delayed.


We owe quarterly taxes too. Our income for 2020 is likely to be very different depending on this crisis so I'm not sure we really would need to pay that amount. From what I've read on the IRS website, which isn't exactly clear, it appears that all tax payments are deferred. https://home.treasury.gov/news/press-releases/sm948


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> We’re starting to see some of our local businesses offer delivery options or curbside pick up so you don’t have to go into the shops. Not our local grocery store so far but we have one about twenty minutes away who will deliver. I’ve still been going out but I knew that would have to change when we started having more localized cases. I have multiple lung issues and it could get pretty ugly if I was infected so I think it’s time for me to start my 3000 piece jigsaw puzzle!


DH and I are both high risk so we haven't left the house in over a week. We anticipated some of this (not the toilet paper though) and have enough supplies to last a long time. I have an order of meat being delivered today. None of the local meat markets deliver but one about 50 miles away has a limited delivery menu. The only things we will run out soon of are eggs, milk and ice cream. We don't have many fresh vegetables or fruits. We have a few oranges on our orange tree. We have enough potatoes and onions to last awhile. Some of our other supplies can carry us for 4 months or more.

If necessary, our son could buy us some stuff but I don't want to endanger his health if we don't have to.


----------



## keodi

Rhl2987 said:


> I was able to get one box of N-95 masks and I'm donating them (except for 4) to a local hospital. They're in dire need and healthcare providers are seriously at risk and having to use a mask for an entire week, in some cases! And some hospitals have enough supplies only to last through Saturday. It's a serious, serious problem.


You're an angel to donate  those masks


----------



## ElainePG

Is anyone else getting sick and tired of singing "Happy Birthday" (twice, yet!) a million times a day, to ensure that you're washing your hands for a minimum of 20 seconds?

Here's a free link to a web site which creates a handwashing routine from any song you select. You have to know the song title and artist, or you can choose "custom" and write your own song! The program generates a poster which can then be printed and hung up next to your sink.

Here's the link to the web site: https://washyourlyrics.com

And (and I do realize this *totally* reveals my age!) here's the poster I'll be taping up next to the kitchen sink tomorrow. The song is "Doo Wah Diddy," by Manfred Mann. It's a very silly song. But it's got a good beat, and you can dance to it.


----------



## msd_bags

It's the 6th day of a much tighter lockdown here.  I've gone out once to supplement my supplies and that put me more at ease knowing I can stay inside for some time.  This is the first time we are doing work from home, and since there were some immediate concerns, I felt more pressured!!  I didn't think WFH could be this stressful!  

To entertain myself, I still sometimes look at (1 or 2) online shops.  A bag or 2 still excites me, but for now I know I'm not buying even if I get tempted - logistics will be a nightmare.  I'm not sure if DHL or UPS is open right now.  Besides, I don't like 'outside stuff' coming inside the house.

How are you ladies?


----------



## southernbelle43

ElainePG said:


> Is anyone else getting sick and tired of singing "Happy Birthday" (twice, yet!) a million times a day, to ensure that you're washing your hands for a minimum of 20 seconds?
> 
> Here's a free link to a web site which creates a handwashing routine from any song you select. You have to know the song title and artist, or you can choose "custom" and write your own song! The program generates a poster which can then be printed and hung up next to your sink.
> 
> Here's the link to the web site: https://washyourlyrics.com
> 
> And (and I do realize this *totally* reveals my age!) here's the poster I'll be taping up next to the kitchen sink tomorrow. The song is "Doo Wah Diddy," by Manfred Mann. It's a very silly song. But it's got a good beat, and you can dance to it.
> 
> View attachment 4694472


Now this is  making lemonade out of a lemon.  You rock girl.  And at my age. I know the song well.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> It's the 6th day of a much tighter lockdown here.  I've gone out once to supplement my supplies and that put me more at ease knowing I can stay inside for some time.  This is the first time we are doing work from home, and since there were some immediate concerns, I felt more pressured!!  I didn't think WFH could be this stressful!
> 
> To entertain myself, I still sometimes look at (1 or 2) online shops.  A bag or 2 still excites me, but for now I know I'm not buying even if I get tempted - logistics will be a nightmare.  I'm not sure if DHL or UPS is open right now.  Besides, I don't like 'outside stuff' coming inside the house.
> 
> How are you ladies?


Good to hear from you, @msd_bags . I know exactly what you're saying, that having some supplies at home makes you feel (a teensy bit) more relaxed. At least you know you can stay at home for the duration, and you'll be nourished. 

I keep getting emails from online shops offering bargains, and I did end up buying one sweater that was on a super-deep discount (I have multiples of this sweater, so I know it fits me) but other than that, I haven't been tempted to shop… or even browse. The fun has gone out of it.

Instead, I've been doing a deep dive into my cookbooks. Ugh. Does anyone still HAVE cookbooks any more? Showing my age again!  Also on line recipes, of course. Looking for creative ways to make nourishing soup, pasta, and egg dishes. Studying up on what ingredients last a long time in the fridge. (Eggs, hard cheese, carrots, apples.)

DH and I have been going on a long walk every day. The entire state is on a "stay home" order, but you can be outside if you maintain the proper distance. Today it's raining, but we're going to put on raingear and walk anyway. I think it's important for mental as well as physical health  to get outside.

Stay safe… be well.


----------



## muchstuff

ElainePG said:


> Is anyone else getting sick and tired of singing "Happy Birthday" (twice, yet!) a million times a day, to ensure that you're washing your hands for a minimum of 20 seconds?
> 
> Here's a free link to a web site which creates a handwashing routine from any song you select. You have to know the song title and artist, or you can choose "custom" and write your own song! The program generates a poster which can then be printed and hung up next to your sink.
> 
> Here's the link to the web site: https://washyourlyrics.com
> 
> And (and I do realize this *totally* reveals my age!) here's the poster I'll be taping up next to the kitchen sink tomorrow. The song is "Doo Wah Diddy," by Manfred Mann. It's a very silly song. But it's got a good beat, and you can dance to it.
> 
> View attachment 4694472


"There she was, just a-walkin' down the street"...


----------



## muchstuff

ElainePG said:


> Good to hear from you, @msd_bags . I know exactly what you're saying, that having some supplies at home makes you feel (a teensy bit) more relaxed. At least you know you can stay at home for the duration, and you'll be nourished.
> 
> I keep getting emails from online shops offering bargains, and I did end up buying one sweater that was on a super-deep discount (I have multiples of this sweater, so I know it fits me) but other than that, I haven't been tempted to shop… or even browse. The fun has gone out of it.
> 
> Instead, I've been doing a deep dive into my cookbooks. Ugh. Does anyone still HAVE cookbooks any more? Showing my age again!  Also on line recipes, of course. Looking for creative ways to make nourishing soup, pasta, and egg dishes. Studying up on what ingredients last a long time in the fridge. (Eggs, hard cheese, carrots, apples.)
> 
> DH and I have been going on a long walk every day. The entire state is on a "stay home" order, but you can be outside if you maintain the proper distance. Today it's raining, but we're going to put on raingear and walk anyway. I think it's important for mental as well as physical health  to get outside.
> 
> Stay safe… be well.


We still have a shelf full of cookbooks...went out and bought a turkey the other day, we'll roast it and package it for the freezer, easy for enchiladas, soups, whatever.


----------



## ElainePG

muchstuff said:


> "There she was, just a-walkin' down the street"...


----------



## ElainePG

muchstuff said:


> We still have a shelf full of cookbooks...went out and bought a turkey the other day, we'll roast it and package it for the freezer, easy for enchiladas, soups, whatever.


That's a terrific idea. I think I'll do the same.


----------



## muchstuff

ElainePG said:


>


I remember dancing to this as a preteen .


----------



## muchstuff

ElainePG said:


> That's a terrific idea. I think I'll do the same.


Thank my DH on that one! We're also going to double up my meatloaf recipe and freeze them in halves (there's just the two of us, the daughters are sequestered with their boyfriends). DH is making stock for French onion soup, which also freezes well. Turkey carcass for turkey stock. I'm fortunate I have a man who's very handy in the kitchen!


----------



## keodi

muchstuff said:


> We still have a shelf full of cookbooks...went out and bought a turkey the other day, we'll roast it and package it for the freezer, easy for enchiladas, soups, whatever.


This is a good idea! I think i' going to do the same with chicken.


----------



## muchstuff

keodi said:


> This is a good idea! I think i' going to do the same with chicken.


Whip up a batch of cheddar biscuits to freeze and there's an easy partner with soup!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Good to hear from you, @msd_bags . I know exactly what you're saying, that having some supplies at home makes you feel (a teensy bit) more relaxed. At least you know you can stay at home for the duration, and you'll be nourished.
> 
> I keep getting emails from online shops offering bargains, and I did end up buying one sweater that was on a super-deep discount (I have multiples of this sweater, so I know it fits me) but other than that, I haven't been tempted to shop… or even browse. The fun has gone out of it.
> 
> Instead, I've been doing a deep dive into my cookbooks. Ugh. Does anyone still HAVE cookbooks any more? Showing my age again!  Also on line recipes, of course. Looking for creative ways to make nourishing soup, pasta, and egg dishes. Studying up on what ingredients last a long time in the fridge. (Eggs, hard cheese, carrots, apples.)
> 
> DH and I have been going on a long walk every day. The entire state is on a "stay home" order, but you can be outside if you maintain the proper distance. Today it's raining, but we're going to put on raingear and walk anyway. I think it's important for mental as well as physical health  to get outside.
> 
> Stay safe… be well.


Ha - showing my age too as I have several cookbooks! But I love to cook, it’s like therapy for me. The more chopping, dicing and mincing the better. 
I would truly like to be outside, but it’s freezing. And damp (from all the rain and snow this week) and gray.... so I’m cold! 
Where’s my Coco... I need to give her some good scritches behind her ears and belly rubs, that will cheer me up! 


muchstuff said:


> We still have a shelf full of cookbooks...went out and bought a turkey the other day, we'll roast it and package it for the freezer, easy for enchiladas, soups, whatever.


That’s a great idea!


----------



## muchstuff

Cookiefiend said:


> Ha - showing my age too as I have several cookbooks! But I love to cook, it’s like therapy for me. The more chopping, dicing and mincing the better.
> I would truly like to be outside, but it’s freezing. And damp (from all the rain and snow this week) and gray.... so I’m cold!
> Where’s my Coco... I need to give her some good scritches behind her ears and belly rubs, that will cheer me up!
> 
> That’s a great idea!


I have a killer recipe for gingered cranberry sauce if anyone likes. We should start a recipe thread...


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Good to hear from you, @msd_bags . I know exactly what you're saying, that having some supplies at home makes you feel (a teensy bit) more relaxed. At least you know you can stay at home for the duration, and you'll be nourished.
> 
> I keep getting emails from online shops offering bargains, and I did end up buying one sweater that was on a super-deep discount (I have multiples of this sweater, so I know it fits me) but other than that, I haven't been tempted to shop… or even browse. The fun has gone out of it.
> 
> Instead, I've been doing a deep dive into my cookbooks. Ugh. Does anyone still HAVE cookbooks any more? Showing my age again!  Also on line recipes, of course. Looking for creative ways to make nourishing soup, pasta, and egg dishes. Studying up on what ingredients last a long time in the fridge. (Eggs, hard cheese, carrots, apples.)
> 
> DH and I have been going on a long walk every day. The entire state is on a "stay home" order, but you can be outside if you maintain the proper distance. Today it's raining, but we're going to put on raingear and walk anyway. I think it's important for mental as well as physical health  to get outside.
> 
> Stay safe… be well.


I still have cookbooks. I also have a huge binder full of recipes I've printed from online sources. I've been using both, and also searching for new recipes online. We have a lot of chicken in the freezer so I'm trying to come up with creative ways to cook it. We've already had fried chicken, chicken curry, and chicken enchiladas. Today I'm making Persian pomegranate chicken. It's surprising I have the ingredients!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Here’s my one pink bag - MZ Wallace Micro Sutton in Punch. 


I like this lil bag so much, I would consider something like it in leather.


----------



## southernbelle43

My freezer is well stocked  as well.  Cooking is one of my hobbies so I can stay busy.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Here’s my one pink bag - MZ Wallace Micro Sutton in Punch.
> View attachment 4694766
> 
> I like this lil bag so much, I would consider something like it in leather.


This is such a bright, happy color. If your weather warms up some, you could even carry it in the rain.

In the meantime, snuggle with Coco!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I still have cookbooks. I also have a huge binder full of recipes I've printed from online sources. I've been using both, and also searching for new recipes online. *We have a lot of chicken in the freezer so I'm trying to come up with creative ways to cook it. *We've already had fried chicken, chicken curry, and chicken enchiladas. Today I'm making Persian pomegranate chicken. It's surprising I have the ingredients!


This is a "shop your closet" thread… so now we're shopping our freezers! 

Good on you for having pomegranate molasses in your pantry. I'd never heard of it. I do have a little jar of Moroccan preserved lemons in the fridge, though. Chicken tagine, anyone???


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> The fun has gone out of it.


Totally! Unfortunately I have to second you on this statement. My inbox is full of sales advertisements and I bet ebay and the classifieds are still full of bags, but I am not even tempted to look.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> Here’s my one pink bag - MZ Wallace Micro Sutton in Punch.
> View attachment 4694766
> 
> I like this lil bag so much, I would consider something like it in leather.



That´s a truly cheerful bag! It makes me smile just to look at it. Thank-you for showing!


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> That´s a truly cheerful bag! It makes me smile just to look at it. Thank-you for showing!


Thank you! It makes me smile too - such a cutie!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> This is a "shop your closet" thread… so now we're shopping our freezers!
> 
> Good on you for having pomegranate molasses in your pantry. I'd never heard of it. I do have a little jar of Moroccan preserved lemons in the fridge, though. Chicken tagine, anyone???


At the beginning of the year, several people said their New Year's resolution was to empty out their freezer. I said it was a good idea and I should do it, but now I'm happy I procrastinated so the food was there when we needed it.

The pomegranate chicken came out great! I had the pomegranate molasses because I had tried another recipe before but that one was a failure. There was a restaurant in Berkeley we used to go to that had great pomegranate chicken. I've been trying to come up with something similar for years. It's been so long since I've tasted the one in Berkeley so I can't say this one is similar but the recipe is staying in my permanent collection.


----------



## Sparkletastic

msd_bags said:


> It's the 6th day of a much tighter lockdown here.  I've gone out once to supplement my supplies and that put me more at ease knowing I can stay inside for some time.  This is the first time we are doing work from home, and since there were some immediate concerns, I felt more pressured!!  I didn't think WFH could be this stressful!
> 
> To entertain myself, I still sometimes look at (1 or 2) online shops.  A bag or 2 still excites me, but for now I know I'm not buying even if I get tempted - logistics will be a nightmare.  I'm not sure if DHL or UPS is open right now.  Besides, I don't like 'outside stuff' coming inside the house.
> 
> How are you ladies?


I’m glad you have the things you need!  I’m pretty deeply stocked in general so I haven’t had any concerns. The only thing I would like to have and can’t find is bread. But, that is probably ok. I don’t need to eat it and Mr. S doesn’t want it. Lol!


ElainePG said:


> Good to hear from you, @msd_bags . I know exactly what you're saying, that having some supplies at home makes you feel (a teensy bit) more relaxed. At least you know you can stay at home for the duration, and you'll be nourished.
> 
> I keep getting emails from online shops offering bargains, and I did end up buying one sweater that was on a super-deep discount (I have multiples of this sweater, so I know it fits me) but other than that, I haven't been tempted to shop… or even browse. The fun has gone out of it.
> 
> Instead, I've been doing a deep dive into my cookbooks. Ugh. Does anyone still HAVE cookbooks any more? Showing my age again!  Also on line recipes, of course. Looking for creative ways to make nourishing soup, pasta, and egg dishes. Studying up on what ingredients last a long time in the fridge. (Eggs, hard cheese, carrots, apples.)
> 
> DH and I have been going on a long walk every day. The entire state is on a "stay home" order, but you can be outside if you maintain the proper distance. Today it's raining, but we're going to put on raingear and walk anyway. I think it's important for mental as well as physical health  to get outside.
> 
> Stay safe… be well.


I have cookbooks from my granny with her notes in them. I’d never give them up. I also have some others I’ve collected over the years. I actually prefer cookbooks because I’m always multi tasking on my phone and it’s a paid to toggle back and forth between a recipe and something else I’m doing.


muchstuff said:


> We still have a shelf full of cookbooks...went out and bought a turkey the other day, we'll roast it and package it for the freezer, easy for enchiladas, soups, whatever.


I’ve been doing that too. So far I’ve made white chicken chili, red beans & sausage, cheeseburger macaroni and spaghetti sauce. I also brined / marinated several meats. And, I cooked and portioned off recipe components (sausage and hamburger crumbles, sautéed onions & garlic, etc.) My freezer is getting pretty happy.

Mr. S is still experimenting with cocktails. He crafted a pretty gin and tonic for me. I’ve never had one before. It’s tasty but definitely a sloooooow sipping drink - not because it has a lot of alcohol but because it’s carbonated. I’ve been nursing it for over 2 hours now.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Double post


----------



## southernbelle43

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m glad you have the things you need!  I’m pretty deeply stocked in general so I haven’t had any concerns. The only thing I would like to have and can’t find is bread. But, that is probably ok. I don’t need to eat it and Mr. S doesn’t want it. Lol!
> I have cookbooks from my granny with her notes in them. I’d never give them up. I also have some others I’ve collected over the years. I actually prefer cookbooks because I’m always multi tasking on my phone and it’s a paid to toggle back and forth between a recipe and something else I’m doing.
> I’ve been doing that too. So far I’ve made white chicken chili, red beans & sausage, cheeseburger macaroni and spaghetti sauce. I also brined / marinated several meats. And, I cooked and portioned off recipe components (sausage and hamburger crumbles, sautéed onions & garlic, etc.) My freezer is getting pretty happy.
> 
> Mr. S is still experimenting with cocktails. He crafted a pretty gin and tonic for me. I’ve never had one before. It’s tasty but definitely a sloooooow sipping drink - not because it has a lot of alcohol but because it’s carbonated. I’ve been nursing it for over 2 hours now.
> View attachment 4694887


Wow and it is beautiful as well. Is he an artist or graphic designer!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

southernbelle43 said:


> Wow and it is beautiful as well. Is he an artist or graphic designer!!!


Lol! Nope. Engineer / IT geek. But, his hobby is making craft cocktails and they’re always super yummy as well as beautiful.  I keep telling him he should start an insta / YouTube channel.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’m going to try to catch up on the color showcase.  My 4 year handbag journey has been about upgrading and streamlining my collection to be both more aesthetically pleasing *and* more practical. No closet museum pieces. 

*2016:*

Chanel 10C Red Caviar Jumbo Classic Single Flap /shw
Prada Fuoco Saffiano Double Zip Tote w/ghw
Gucci Red Leather Small Soho Shoulder w/ghw
Angela T Red Croc Embossed Leather Clutch with Wrist Strap w/shw



Still have the sofa but, none of the bags survived the last 4 years. 

_*2020:*_

Chanel Red Lamb Jumbo Classic Double Flap w/shw
Trussardi Red Mini Lovy




I’m super happy with the changes I’ve made. I sold the Chanel SF and replaced it with the DF because I didn’t like the SF’s caviar leather - muuuuuch prefer lamb for this color. I miss the Prada’s usefulness but, it was just the wrong color. I’d LOVE to have this in black with shw but they only make it with shw. I still love the idea of the Gucci but, I never reached for it. The drop was a little off for me. When I wore it, it fell just above my elbow. I prefer just at / above hip for a shoulder bag.

I adore red bags but, I don’t see me buying another. I’m very happy and content with what I have.


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> *This is a "shop your closet" thread… so now we're shopping our freezers! *
> 
> Good on you for having pomegranate molasses in your pantry. I'd never heard of it. I do have a little jar of Moroccan preserved lemons in the fridge, though. Chicken tagine, anyone???





cowgirlsboots said:


> My inbox is full of sales advertisements... *but I am not even tempted to look.*


Wish I could say the same. LOL! I looked and saw a preloved bag that would fit one of the needs on my “to buy” list.  But, I’d feel silly buying another bag right now when my current bags (and clothes and jewelry) are on foot recovery lockdown / virus quarantine with me.

Plus, I just bought a handbag in December _and_ I said (during saner moments) I was focusing on jewelry and clothes right now. 

Ugh, I’ll hold on it for a while...

... but, I am 7 bags under my personal maximum for my collection sooooo...


----------



## Sparkletastic

Orange & Yellow Bags

_*2016:*_
Dooney & Bourke Alto Evelina Tote in orange
	

		
			
		

		
	


*2020:*
Miss Dior Sliding Chain Shoulder Bag in yellow Lambskin with ghw
	

		
			
		

		
	



I liked the look of the orange D&B. But the hardware was cheaply made and several people had problems with it breaking so it had to go.

I am a Miss Dior Sliding Chain bag *fanatic* and literally squealed and shrieked when I found this bag resale for 1/6th of retail in near pristine condition. Every time I wear this bag, I feel happy.


----------



## southernbelle43

Sparkletastic said:


> Lol! Nope. Engineer / IT geek. But, his hobby is making craft cocktails and they’re always super yummy as well as beautiful.  I keep telling him he should start an insta / YouTube channel.


True story.


----------



## Sparkletastic

No green bags which makes me sad because I really want one. I just can’t find the perfect shade of green anywhere. 

So, on to blue!

*2016:*
• Gucci Soho Tote in real nubuck with ghw
• Kate Spade Saturday Mini A bag in cobalt leather with ghw


*2020:*
• Miss Dior Sliding Chain in Blu Persan lambskin w/shw
• Gucci Small Dionysus in Navy calfskin with aged silver hw 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I’m really happy with these changes. I was cuckoo in love with the teal nubuck on the Gucci tote but I didn’t reach for it. It was just a little too big. I used the KS a ton but just felt I could do better with something more my style.

And, I did!  I already mentioned I’m insanely in love with the Miss Dior Sliding Chain bags. This blue was my first one and she’s super special - DD found her preloved online and Mr Sparkle gave her to me as a gift.

And, I have drooled over the Dionysus since they were introduced but didn’t find “mine” til Mr. S bought this one for me last October while we were in Hawaii. I need a better picture of her though. This one looks like a mug shot.


----------



## Sparkletastic

And my pinks (no purples)...

_*2016:*_
• Prada Mini Double Zip Tote in Tamaris (salmon pink) saffiano leather w/ghw
	

		
			
		

		
	


*2020:*
I still have the Prada which I love! 

I’ve added:
• Miss Dior Sliding Chain in Hot Pink Lambskin w/shw
• Fendi Mini Mon Tresor in pale pink leather w/ mixed silver and rose gold hardware
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
Pink is my FAVORITE color!!! And, I use my pink bags quite a bit.  I have salmon, hot and dusty pink which is a great range but, I do kinda want a true pink bag even though I have zero need for one.

I’ve thought long and hard about getting a M/L pink Chanel flap but I can’t / won’t / ain’t gonna give up my Miss Dior.  IMO those two bags are too similar to have both in the same size range and same color. That leaves me thinking that I should get a true pink H Kelly. I’m not an H fan but I think the Kelly is super cute in bright colors. So, getting a K in that color would allow me get the color I want while feeling I’m adding something unique to my collection.

Still thinking though. For that amount of money, I always choose diamonds.  Mr. S would have to surprise me with it and he’s not an H fan. So, maybe I should just put a photo of it in my closet and call it a day. LOL!


----------



## Sparkletastic

More bags said:


> My red and burgundy bags,
> 
> *2017*
> 
> Chanel 13P Red Reissue 226 Aged Calfskin
> Chanel 00V Red Quilted Lambskin Wallet on Chain
> Ferragamo Rouge Noir Ginny Shoulder Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2018*
> 
> 1 in 1 out: Added Chanel 17B Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle, Sold Ferragamo Ginny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2019*
> 
> The group photo in the 2019 thread was the same as the 2018 thread
> Shortly after the pic was posted I did a 1 in 1 out: Added Hermes Rouge H Garden Party 36 Negonda, Sold Louis Vuitton Batignolles Horizontal
> *2020*
> I feel I have good coverage for my red and burgundy bags, a tote, a hand held, a shoulder bag and a small bag/WOC. I especially like the versatility of the Coco Handle, Reissue and WOC in that I can carry them multiple ways - shoulder carry (single strap or double strap Reissue and WOC), crossbody, by the handle (Coco Handle) or as a clutch (WOC).
> *
> View attachment 4667524
> *


Beautifully done curation, @More bags!  Kudos!!!  


ElainePG said:


> Bag spill for Red Week.
> Yesterday afternoon I carried my *Valentino Vlock Shoulder Bag* to a concert. The bag was my birthday present from DH last year. It's box calf, very stiff, and on the small side, so I find that it's good for dressy special events rather than knock-around daily use.
> With no trouble, it held:
> - my iPhone X
> - pill case
> - card case
> - cough drops
> - sunglasses
> - keys
> - lipstick
> - chocolate chip cookie
> 
> No, I don't normally run around with cookies in my bag! But the performance venue has a little shop that sells pre-concert munchies, including the absolutely best chocolate chip cookies in the whole. entire. world. We have a subscription to the concert series, so once a month I buy a cookie. And then I tuck it away in my bag to have with coffee the next morning. Hey, it's got all the basic food groups, right? Eggs, wheat, butter, sugar, chocolate…
> 
> View attachment 4668064


This is a stunning bag! 


essiedub said:


> For Red Week
> 
> Bags
> View attachment 4671850
> 
> 
> SLGs (left)and Office accoutrements (right)
> View attachment 4671848
> 
> 
> And closeup of the “specials”
> View attachment 4671849


OMG! You win the Internet for gorgeous reds!  I’m especially drooling over your Lady Dior and that little envelope clutch!  I also love seeing your Dior Le Trente.  I used to have the same bag!


----------



## Sparkletastic

lynne_ross said:


> For orange/yellow week, I have the same bags as last year - crevette kelly and an orange kelly wallet that I use as a small purse with a silver h chain necklace.
> 
> I am still wanting a yellow bag but the right one has not caught my eye. I think my perfect yellow was a chick colour picotin from a couple years back but the colour was not released here and I could not find on my travels. Someday...


Pics please!


whateve said:


> I don't think my yellow/orange bags have changed since last year.
> Coach sunflower duffle from 2012
> Coach Audrey patent cinched tote from 2012
> Coach Soho belted pouch from 1997
> Coach skinny case from around 1995 (I never use this. I got it in new condition and just like having it in my collection.)


Oooooh!  Love the belted pouch. Is it more of a bucket bag? 


essiedub said:


> @*Sparkletastic* where are you? Miss you much.  I hope you are well


Oh, Sweetie!  I just saw this. Thank you for thinking of me.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Is anyone else getting sick and tired of singing "Happy Birthday" (twice, yet!) a million times a day, to ensure that you're washing your hands for a minimum of 20 seconds?
> 
> Here's a free link to a web site which creates a handwashing routine from any song you select. You have to know the song title and artist, or you can choose "custom" and write your own song! The program generates a poster which can then be printed and hung up next to your sink.
> 
> Here's the link to the web site: https://washyourlyrics.com
> 
> And (and I do realize this *totally* reveals my age!) here's the poster I'll be taping up next to the kitchen sink tomorrow. The song is "Doo Wah Diddy," by Manfred Mann. It's a very silly song. But it's got a good beat, and you can dance to it.
> 
> View attachment 4694472


This is awesome and I was singing along to it too.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Rhl2987 said:


> BOTD today. I only went out to pick up a blazer from my new favorite ethical and sustainable store, but I switched out my bag for it!


 This is a ridiculously cute bag!!!! Love!!!!!


whateve said:


> I do try to match my jewelry to the hardware on my bag, except for my wedding ring which I wear with everything. Unless the hardware is an unusual color like RG or pewter.





cowgirlsboots said:


> Oops, I do and it drives me crazy. I can´t even explain where this obsession has come from. I wear silver jewellery and this generally means no gold hardware on my handbags- or jackets/coats- at least as soon as what I´m wearing is supposed to be an "outfit".
> Sometimes I catch myself refusing to wear shoes with a tiny golden fastener in combination with a silver hardware bag....  "grandma" rules of fashion?


I’m late to this discussion but, I cannot take mixing metals on my jewelry and handbags. The only exception is I always wear my wedding set (wg) no matter what. But, honestly, I’m so cuckoo on this that I tried to talk Mr. Sparkle into getting me a gold set.  That went over like a lead balloon.  Hey...if my plot had worked... LOL!

The odd thing about my obsession on matching metals is that I never notice what anyone else has on re: metals 

I don’t, however, have any rules of matching anything else. In fact I prefer to coordinate vs match unless I’m going for a specific look like all black or all winter white.


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m going to try to catch up on the color showcase.  My 4 year handbag journey has been about upgrading and streamlining my collection to be both more aesthetically pleasing *and* more practical. No closet museum pieces.
> 
> *2016:*
> 
> Chanel 10C Red Caviar Jumbo Classic Single Flap /shw
> Prada Fuoco Saffiano Double Zip Tote w/ghw
> Gucci Red Leather Small Soho Shoulder w/ghw
> Angela T Red Croc Embossed Leather Clutch with Wrist Strap w/shw
> 
> View attachment 4694896
> 
> Still have the sofa but, none of the bags survived the last 4 years.
> 
> _*2020:*_
> 
> Chanel Red Lamb Jumbo Classic Double Flap w/shw
> Trussardi Red Mini Lovy
> 
> View attachment 4694890
> View attachment 4694891
> 
> I’m super happy with the changes I’ve made. I sold the Chanel SF and replaced it with the DF because I didn’t like the SF’s caviar leather - muuuuuch prefer lamb for this color. I miss the Prada’s usefulness but, it was just the wrong color. I’d LOVE to have this in black with shw but they only make it with shw. I still love the idea of the Gucci but, I never reached for it. The drop was a little off for me. When I wore it, it fell just above my elbow. I prefer just at / above hip for a shoulder bag.
> 
> I adore red bags but, I don’t see me buying another. I’m very happy and content with what I have.





Sparkletastic said:


> Orange & Yellow Bags
> 
> _*2016:*_
> Dooney & Bourke Alto Evelina Tote in orange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4694905
> *2020:*
> Miss Dior Sliding Chain Shoulder Bag in yellow Lambskin with ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4694904
> 
> I liked the look of the orange D&B. But the hardware was cheaply made and several people had problems with it breaking so it had to go.
> 
> I am a Miss Dior Sliding Chain bag *fanatic* and literally squealed and shrieked when I found this bag resale for 1/6th of retail in near pristine condition. Every time I wear this bag, I feel happy.





Sparkletastic said:


> No green bags which makes me sad because I really want one. I just can’t find the perfect shade of green anywhere.
> 
> So, on to blue!
> 
> *2016:*
> • Gucci Soho Tote in real nubuck with ghw
> • Kate Spade Saturday Mini A bag in cobalt leather with ghw
> View attachment 4694929
> 
> *2020:*
> • Miss Dior Sliding Chain in Blu Persan lambskin w/shw
> • Gucci Small Dionysus in Navy calfskin with aged silver hw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4694930
> View attachment 4694928
> 
> I’m really happy with these changes. I was cuckoo in love with the teal nubuck on the Gucci tote but I didn’t reach for it. It was just a little too big. I used the KS a ton but just felt I could do better with something more my style.
> 
> And, I did!  I already mentioned I’m insanely in love with the Miss Dior Sliding Chain bags. This blue was my first one and she’s super special - DD found her preloved online and Mr Sparkle gave her to me as a gift.
> 
> And, I have drooled over the Dionysus since they were introduced but didn’t find “mine” til Mr. S bought this one for me last October while we were in Hawaii. I need a better picture of her though. This one looks like a mug shot.





Sparkletastic said:


> And my pinks (no purples)...
> 
> _*2016:*_
> • Prada Mini Double Zip Tote in Tamaris (salmon pink) saffiano leather w/ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4694943
> *2020:*
> I still have the Prada which I love!
> 
> I’ve added:
> • Miss Dior Sliding Chain in Hot Pink Lambskin w/shw
> • Fendi Mini Mon Tresor in pale pink leather w/ mixed silver and rose gold hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4694944
> View attachment 4694942
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink is my FAVORITE color!!! And, I use my pink bags quite a bit.  I have salmon, hot and dusty pink which is a great range but, I do kinda want a true pink bag even though I have zero need for one.
> 
> I’ve thought long and hard about getting a M/L pink Chanel flap but I can’t / won’t / ain’t gonna give up my Miss Dior.  IMO those two bags are too similar to have both in the same size range and same color. That leaves me thinking that I should get a true pink H Kelly. I’m not an H fan but I think the Kelly is super cute in bright colors. So, getting a K in that color would allow me get the color I want while feeling I’m adding something unique to my collection.
> 
> Still thinking though. For that amount of money, I always choose diamonds.  Mr. S would have to surprise me with it and he’s not an H fan. So, maybe I should just put a photo of it in my closet and call it a day. LOL!


Gorgeous eye candy Sparkle! I love your reds - delicious! I notice a lamb flap collection - they are beautiful and the best saturated colours. Great job curating your collection!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Rhl2987 said:


> Here is the new baby B!


What a little cutie!


baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4684395
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My green collection: Ivy green Coach Rogue, moss green Coach Tabby, green MK wristlet trio, LV cosmetic case, green Coach Rexy wallet, green camo pouch.


Great greens. I haven’t seen the Tabby before. Super cute!


msd_bags said:


> I only have 2 green bags:
> Massaccesi Victoria in Africa RT Avocado leather:
> View attachment 4684664
> 
> and Gigi NY crossbody (Google photo)
> View attachment 4684663


Your Gigi is the perfect shade of green!


MrsMBunboxing said:


> Late post: Feb 16 week.  Can you tell I'm a red person!!! Lol.  Chanel double flap,  Hermes: birkin 25, Kelly Ado, mini evelyne,  silk n wallet , Alexander McQueen tote,  Gucci: exotic dionysus,  disco bag,  tote, LV: alma,  giant neverfull,  longchamp: limited edition Paris bag,  and a backpack.


What a stunning collection of reds!  Great range of styles and types. Yummy!



Uptown Luxer said:


> My blues .... I will make a decision to use them this month.  I think I used the Antigona twice only .... ugh. It’s really stiff. I wear my Pochette Métis A LOT.  Plan yo get another color.


That Antigona is a stunner!  I’ve wanted one for a while but never pulled the trigger because they seem a little boxy. I’m sorry to hear yours is stiff.


Cookiefiend said:


> My blues!  Dior Be Dior, Hermès Vibrato Picotin, and my new Hermès Dalvy.
> View attachment 4686909
> 
> View attachment 4686910
> 
> View attachment 4686908
> 
> View attachment 4686911
> 
> The Dalvy came in early this year, but I kept it under my hat - had too much going on, felt kinda like I had made a fuss over it earlier and it didn’t pan out (so I felt like a nincompoop), and so I just waited to reveal in the color week. Twins with @momasaurus, she’s a Navy Lady. The leather is gorgeous inside and out. I’ve got to get used to the closure - it’s tight and you’ve got to kinda squeeze the bag at the top a bit. There’s apparently a learning curve!


Looooove your blue Dior!


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Beautifully done curation, @More bags!  Kudos!!!
> This is a stunning bag!
> OMG! You win the Internet for gorgeous reds!  I’m especially drooling over your Lady Dior and that little envelope clutch!  I also love seeing your Dior Le Trente.  I used to have the same bag!


Thank you Sparkletastic!


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Pics please!
> Oooooh!  Love the belted pouch. Is it more of a bucket bag?
> Oh, Sweetie!  I just saw this. Thank you for thinking of me.


Thanks! I would say the belted pouch is like a bucket bag. It has a belt with a snap rather than a drawstring, but otherwise is very similar. When you unsnap it, it opens wide so it is easy to get to everything, and it is easy to snap it back closed.


----------



## Sparkletastic

More bags said:


> Gorgeous eye candy Sparkle! I love your reds - delicious! I notice a lamb flap collection - they are beautiful and the best saturated colours. Great job curating your collection!


Thank you!  
And, yes. In the past if someone said lamb and flap, I got goofy eyes and my wallet magically opened.  Now, however, I’m deliberately trying NOT to buy more flap bags because I like having variety. 

I’d love to add arm carry or top handle back into my collection. The ones I’ve had in the past were beautiful but not exactly right for me for one reason or another.


----------



## Sparkletastic

My black bags have gone through crazy change. I don’t own any of the ones I owned in 2016.

*2016:*

Prada Bauletto in nero saffiano w/ghw
Monika Chiang black leather and pony hair bucket w/shw
Dior Soft tote in black patent leather w/shw
Chanel Jumbo black patent classic single flap w/shw
Proenza Schouler black leather small courier with mixed shw/ghw
Micheal Kors Leigh black goatskin w/shw
Urban Expressions Faux Alligator clutch
Michael Kors Mini Hamilton Crossbody black w/shw



*2020:*

Louis Vuitton LockMe II BB in black / shw
Fendi Large By The Way in black / shw
Jimmy Choo Raven in black / shw
Max Mara Large Whitney in black / shw
Saint Laurent Mono Cabas in black / black hw
Dior Ltd Edition Studded So Black WOC
Chanel City Rock Shopper Tote in black w/shw
Saint Laurent Lou Camera Bag in black w/black hw




	

		
			
		

		
	
Can you tell I’m enjoying the black bags with black hardware trend.  Even though almost a third of my bags are black, I’m ok with that because I wear each of them a LOT! And I get bored with black bags easily so I need variety.

The only bag I miss is my Prada Bauletto. Love how sleek that bag is. But, I didn’t wear her that often. 

Despite all the change, my black bags are the only color I still need to actively curate. I want to replace my Fendi BTW in the next year or two. I’ve worn this bag over 100 times since I bought it 4 years ago. :faints: And, except for a little bit of slouching, it still looks almost new. That means it was a great purchase!! But, I’m tired of it. So, I’m on the look out for a super practical, super durable, good looking everyday bag. If they ever make the Prada double zip bag in black with shw, I’m getting it in a heartbeat.

I also plan to get three other back bags:
a dressy-ish medium sized flap bag (likely either the Chanel Boy or Chanel SF jumbo), a “proper”, sophisticated arm carry / top handle bag (no idea what that will be) and a swap out for my Chanel tote. I love the look of this tote but want something a little lighter with more capacity for travel. A bonus would be a pretty little black bag with ghw but, that isn’t something I’m actively looking for.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> My black bags have gone through crazy change. I don’t own any of the ones I owned in 2016.
> 
> *2016:*
> 
> Prada Bauletto in nero saffiano w/ghw
> Monika Chiang black leather and pony hair bucket w/shw
> Dior Soft tote in black patent leather w/shw
> Chanel Jumbo black patent classic single flap w/shw
> Proenza Schouler black leather small courier with mixed shw/ghw
> Micheal Kors Leigh black goatskin w/shw
> Urban Expressions Faux Alligator clutch
> Michael Kors Mini Hamilton Crossbody black w/shw
> 
> View attachment 4695060
> View attachment 4695059
> *2020:*
> 
> Louis Vuitton LockMe II BB in black / shw
> Fendi Large By The Way in black / shw
> Jimmy Choo Raven in black / shw
> Max Mara Large Whitney in black / shw
> Saint Laurent Mono Cabas in black / black hw
> Dior Ltd Edition Studded So Black WOC
> Chanel City Rock Shopper Tote in black w/shw
> Saint Laurent Lou Camera Bag in black w/black hw
> 
> View attachment 4695065
> View attachment 4695069
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell I’m enjoying the black bags with black hardware trend.  Even though almost a third of my bags are black, I’m ok with that because I wear each of them a LOT! And I get bored with black bags easily so I need variety.
> 
> The only bag I miss is my Prada Bauletto. Love how sleek that bag is. But, I didn’t wear her that often.
> 
> Despite all the change, my black bags are the only color I still need to actively curate. I want to replace my Fendi BTW in the next year or two. I’ve worn this bag over 100 times since I bought it 4 years ago. :faints: And, except for a little bit of slouching, it still looks almost new. That means it was a great purchase!! But, I’m tired of it. So, I’m on the look out for a super practical, super durable, good looking everyday bag. If they ever make the Prada double zip bag in black with shw, I’m getting it in a heartbeat.
> 
> I also plan to get three other back bags:
> a dressy-ish medium sized flap bag (likely either the Chanel Boy or Chanel SF jumbo), a “proper”, sophisticated arm carry / top handle bag (no idea what that will be) and a swap out for my Chanel tote. I love the look of this tote but want something a little lighter with more capacity for travel. A bonus would be a pretty little black bag with ghw but, that isn’t something I’m actively looking for.


I love how you have curated your bags over the years to such a stunning collection. Well done.


----------



## momasaurus

RTone said:


> WOW....did he ever!!!
> All our stores that even have TP have a two package limit.  And, not many stores do!
> 
> I did find a source for N-95 face masks locally and they had cartons of them.
> So, I bought three boxes.


Here hospitals are begging for masks for health professionals!


----------



## momasaurus

Rhl2987 said:


> I was able to get one box of N-95 masks and I'm donating them (except for 4) to a local hospital. They're in dire need and healthcare providers are seriously at risk and having to use a mask for an entire week, in some cases! And some hospitals have enough supplies only to last through Saturday. It's a serious, serious problem.


Thank you for this.  Ordinary people don't need masks right now when health professionals are taking such chances with their own safety.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Is anyone else getting sick and tired of singing "Happy Birthday" (twice, yet!) a million times a day, to ensure that you're washing your hands for a minimum of 20 seconds?
> 
> Here's a free link to a web site which creates a handwashing routine from any song you select. You have to know the song title and artist, or you can choose "custom" and write your own song! The program generates a poster which can then be printed and hung up next to your sink.
> 
> Here's the link to the web site: https://washyourlyrics.com
> 
> And (and I do realize this *totally* reveals my age!) here's the poster I'll be taping up next to the kitchen sink tomorrow. The song is "Doo Wah Diddy," by Manfred Mann. It's a very silly song. But it's got a good beat, and you can dance to it.
> 
> View attachment 4694472


I have always used the opening of Lady Macbeth's sleepwalking aria (Verdi). So appropriate also.


----------



## momasaurus

Sparkletastic said:


> My black bags have gone through crazy change. I don’t own any of the ones I owned in 2016.
> 
> *2016:*
> 
> Prada Bauletto in nero saffiano w/ghw
> Monika Chiang black leather and pony hair bucket w/shw
> Dior Soft tote in black patent leather w/shw
> Chanel Jumbo black patent classic single flap w/shw
> Proenza Schouler black leather small courier with mixed shw/ghw
> Micheal Kors Leigh black goatskin w/shw
> Urban Expressions Faux Alligator clutch
> Michael Kors Mini Hamilton Crossbody black w/shw
> 
> View attachment 4695060
> View attachment 4695059
> *2020:*
> 
> Louis Vuitton LockMe II BB in black / shw
> Fendi Large By The Way in black / shw
> Jimmy Choo Raven in black / shw
> Max Mara Large Whitney in black / shw
> Saint Laurent Mono Cabas in black / black hw
> Dior Ltd Edition Studded So Black WOC
> Chanel City Rock Shopper Tote in black w/shw
> Saint Laurent Lou Camera Bag in black w/black hw
> 
> View attachment 4695065
> View attachment 4695069
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell I’m enjoying the black bags with black hardware trend.  Even though almost a third of my bags are black, I’m ok with that because I wear each of them a LOT! And I get bored with black bags easily so I need variety.
> 
> The only bag I miss is my Prada Bauletto. Love how sleek that bag is. But, I didn’t wear her that often.
> 
> Despite all the change, my black bags are the only color I still need to actively curate. I want to replace my Fendi BTW in the next year or two. I’ve worn this bag over 100 times since I bought it 4 years ago. :faints: And, except for a little bit of slouching, it still looks almost new. That means it was a great purchase!! But, I’m tired of it. So, I’m on the look out for a super practical, super durable, good looking everyday bag. If they ever make the Prada double zip bag in black with shw, I’m getting it in a heartbeat.
> 
> I also plan to get three other back bags:
> a dressy-ish medium sized flap bag (likely either the Chanel Boy or Chanel SF jumbo), a “proper”, sophisticated arm carry / top handle bag (no idea what that will be) and a swap out for my Chanel tote. I love the look of this tote but want something a little lighter with more capacity for travel. A bonus would be a pretty little black bag with ghw but, that isn’t something I’m actively looking for.


I like the changes you've made! Everything looks a bit more elegant, if that's OK to say.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> My black bags have gone through crazy change. I don’t own any of the ones I owned in 2016.
> 
> *2016:*
> 
> Prada Bauletto in nero saffiano w/ghw
> Monika Chiang black leather and pony hair bucket w/shw
> Dior Soft tote in black patent leather w/shw
> Chanel Jumbo black patent classic single flap w/shw
> Proenza Schouler black leather small courier with mixed shw/ghw
> Micheal Kors Leigh black goatskin w/shw
> Urban Expressions Faux Alligator clutch
> Michael Kors Mini Hamilton Crossbody black w/shw
> 
> View attachment 4695060
> View attachment 4695059
> *2020:*
> 
> Louis Vuitton LockMe II BB in black / shw
> Fendi Large By The Way in black / shw
> Jimmy Choo Raven in black / shw
> Max Mara Large Whitney in black / shw
> Saint Laurent Mono Cabas in black / black hw
> Dior Ltd Edition Studded So Black WOC
> Chanel City Rock Shopper Tote in black w/shw
> Saint Laurent Lou Camera Bag in black w/black hw
> 
> View attachment 4695065
> View attachment 4695069
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell I’m enjoying the black bags with black hardware trend.  Even though almost a third of my bags are black, I’m ok with that because I wear each of them a LOT! And I get bored with black bags easily so I need variety.
> 
> The only bag I miss is my Prada Bauletto. Love how sleek that bag is. But, I didn’t wear her that often.
> 
> Despite all the change, my black bags are the only color I still need to actively curate. I want to replace my Fendi BTW in the next year or two. I’ve worn this bag over 100 times since I bought it 4 years ago. :faints: And, except for a little bit of slouching, it still looks almost new. That means it was a great purchase!! But, I’m tired of it. So, I’m on the look out for a super practical, super durable, good looking everyday bag. If they ever make the Prada double zip bag in black with shw, I’m getting it in a heartbeat.
> 
> I also plan to get three other back bags:
> a dressy-ish medium sized flap bag (likely either the Chanel Boy or Chanel SF jumbo), a “proper”, sophisticated arm carry / top handle bag (no idea what that will be) and a swap out for my Chanel tote. I love the look of this tote but want something a little lighter with more capacity for travel. A bonus would be a pretty little black bag with ghw but, that isn’t something I’m actively looking for.


Lovely black bags, I’m still a huge fan of the black bag! 
What if you put your Fendi ‘away’ for a bit? You might find that you’re not tired of it any more? 


Sparkletastic said:


> What a little cutie!


I love this darling yellow bag - so cheerful! 
And thank you for your kind words!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> I have always used the opening of Lady Macbeth's sleepwalking aria (Verdi). *So appropriate also*.


Perfect! When I get tired of oldies, I may well switch to tragic opera!


----------



## keodi

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m glad you have the things you need!  I’m pretty deeply stocked in general so I haven’t had any concerns. The only thing I would like to have and can’t find is bread. But, that is probably ok. I don’t need to eat it and Mr. S doesn’t want it. Lol!
> I have cookbooks from my granny with her notes in them. I’d never give them up. I also have some others I’ve collected over the years. I actually prefer cookbooks because I’m always multi tasking on my phone and it’s a paid to toggle back and forth between a recipe and something else I’m doing.
> I’ve been doing that too. So far I’ve made white chicken chili, red beans & sausage, cheeseburger macaroni and spaghetti sauce. I also brined / marinated several meats. And, I cooked and portioned off recipe components (sausage and hamburger crumbles, sautéed onions & garlic, etc.) My freezer is getting pretty happy.
> 
> Mr. S is still experimenting with cocktails. He crafted a pretty gin and tonic for me. I’ve never had one before. It’s tasty but definitely a sloooooow sipping drink - not because it has a lot of alcohol but because it’s carbonated. I’ve been nursing it for over 2 hours now.
> View attachment 4694887


that looks delish! i'd love tp have one of those!


Sparkletastic said:


> Lol! Nope. Engineer / IT geek. But, his hobby is making craft cocktails and they’re always super yummy as well as beautiful.  *I keep telling him he should start an insta / YouTube channel*.


He definitely should! i'd follow alon!


Sparkletastic said:


> I’m going to try to catch up on the color showcase.  My 4 year handbag journey has been about upgrading and streamlining my collection to be both more aesthetically pleasing *and* more practical. No closet museum pieces.
> 
> *2016:*
> 
> Chanel 10C Red Caviar Jumbo Classic Single Flap /shw
> Prada Fuoco Saffiano Double Zip Tote w/ghw
> Gucci Red Leather Small Soho Shoulder w/ghw
> Angela T Red Croc Embossed Leather Clutch with Wrist Strap w/shw
> 
> View attachment 4694896
> 
> Still have the sofa but, none of the bags survived the last 4 years.
> 
> _*2020:*_
> 
> Chanel Red Lamb Jumbo Classic Double Flap w/shw
> Trussardi Red Mini Lovy
> 
> View attachment 4694890
> View attachment 4694891
> 
> I’m super happy with the changes I’ve made. I sold the Chanel SF and replaced it with the DF because I didn’t like the SF’s caviar leather - muuuuuch prefer lamb for this color. I miss the Prada’s usefulness but, it was just the wrong color. I’d LOVE to have this in black with shw but they only make it with shw. I still love the idea of the Gucci but, I never reached for it. The drop was a little off for me. When I wore it, it fell just above my elbow. I prefer just at / above hip for a shoulder bag.
> 
> I adore red bags but, I don’t see me buying another. I’m very happy and content with what I have.





Sparkletastic said:


> Orange & Yellow Bags
> Beautiful!
> _*2016:*_
> Dooney & Bourke Alto Evelina Tote in orange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4694905
> *2020:*
> Miss Dior Sliding Chain Shoulder Bag in yellow Lambskin with ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4694904
> 
> I liked the look of the orange D&B. But the hardware was cheaply made and several people had problems with it breaking so it had to go.
> 
> I am a Miss Dior Sliding Chain bag *fanatic* and literally squealed and shrieked when I found this bag resale for 1/6th of retail in near pristine condition. Every time I wear this bag, I feel happy.


Very nice collection! i like how you don't have emotional attachment to your bags and you can easily sell what does not work for you.



dcooney4 said:


> I love how you have curated your bags over the years to such a stunning collection. Well done.


i agree!


momasaurus said:


> Here hospitals are begging for masks for health professionals!


This makes me really sad..


----------



## dramaprincess713

So, I read through all 188 pages of this thread, and I hope it's ok to join in, even though it's nearly April now. I need these kinds of thread to help me keep my mind when I just want to buy and also to hopefully bring my collection down closer to a number I feel is more reasonable. 

Probably my biggest hurdle in regards to purchasing is that when something gets in my head, I can become borderline obsessive with it, and I haven't figure out how to get it out of my head other than to just buy it already. This is unfortunate because I seem to only have about a 50% success rate in the purchase working out for me. I do research my purchases a great deal, but I also have the wonderfully-awful ability to rationalize and convince myself into a purchase - even when I know there are things that probably won't work for me. I haven't figured out how to work through this yet, but I really need to because it just isn't a fiscally great way to do things. 

My biggest hurdles in downsizing are sentimental attachments, the fact that I just love too many things, and a huge case of the "what ifs". I've done really well with listing a TON of bags to sell - ones that I didn't love. But I'm left with approx. 40 bags in my collection (including clutches, not including foldable totes like Longchamp or beach bags), which is more than I want. I can't seem to figure out where or how to downsize further though because I love what I have left. 

Seems silly to be thinking of these things in the midst of all the uncertainty and concern in the world, but in the mess of thoughts tumbling around in my head these days, this remains a part of them. Sending well-wishes to you all. I hope you are all staying as safe as possible.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

momasaurus said:


> Thank you for this.  Ordinary people don't need masks right now when health professionals are taking such chances with their own safety.


Thank you for donating your masks.  We need them to protect ourselves to continue taking care of the sick! Stay safe everyone! And let's pray for our frontline workers. #thistooshallpass


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Miss Dior Sliding Chain Shoulder Bag in yellow Lambskin with ghw


I adore your Miss Dior chain bag! Yellow and gold wouldn´t be my colour choices, but the model appeals to me extremely. There´s a wish forming in my head right now... red and silver? Maybe one day!


----------



## muchstuff

dramaprincess713 said:


> So, I read through all 188 pages of this thread, and I hope it's ok to join in, even though it's nearly April now. I need these kinds of thread to help me keep my mind when I just want to buy and also to hopefully bring my collection down closer to a number I feel is more reasonable.
> 
> Probably my biggest hurdle in regards to purchasing is that when something gets in my head, I can become borderline obsessive with it, and I haven't figure out how to get it out of my head other than to just buy it already. This is unfortunate because I seem to only have about a 50% success rate in the purchase working out for me. I do research my purchases a great deal, but I also have the wonderfully-awful ability to rationalize and convince myself into a purchase - even when I know there are things that probably won't work for me. I haven't figured out how to work through this yet, but I really need to because it just isn't a fiscally great way to do things.
> 
> My biggest hurdles in downsizing are sentimental attachments, the fact that I just love too many things, and a huge case of the "what ifs". I've done really well with listing a TON of bags to sell - ones that I didn't love. But I'm left with approx. 40 bags in my collection (including clutches, not including foldable totes like Longchamp or beach bags), which is more than I want. I can't seem to figure out where or how to downsize further though because I love what I have left.
> 
> Seems silly to be thinking of these things in the midst of all the uncertainty and concern in the world, but in the mess of thoughts tumbling around in my head these days, this remains a part of them. Sending well-wishes to you all. I hope you are all staying as safe as possible.




"Probably my biggest hurdle in regards to purchasing is that when something gets in my head, I can become borderline obsessive with it, and I haven't figure out how to get it out of my head other than to just buy it already." 
THIS. You're not alone, I suspect many of us have the same issue. In the midst of the world insanity going on I'm obsessing about a Celine phantom cabas, even though I currently have two bags held up in the US that I won't be able to access until the border reopens. Plus we have no income at this time and have to help our two kids with living expenses as they have no jobs at the moment either. Handbag addiction is real...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

So here´s the Queen of closet museum pieces starting into black bag week...

very brittle small leather handbag from the 30ies



2 little faux leather handbags from the 40ies



50ies evening bags





One of my favouritites! 50ies Goldpfeil handbag.It goes so well with everything and fits a lot while still being a smaller size:




Entering the 60ies: this one might the best quality handbag I own. The photos don´t do it justice and being a bit dusty and still in need of a lot of tlc doesn´t make it better... German Seeger handbag.






And the last one for this post: maybe the most unusal bag I own! I think this one is from the 60ies. The maker could be "Fortuna", a company I couldn´t find any information on.




The bag has many issues (the dust the least tricky!) and undergone lots of structural repairs including welding of the fasteners during its life. The oval handle is made of some kind of plastic that starts feeling brittle- definetely one for the wardrobe museum. I wouldn´t dare wear it. It´s a Janus´ head with two faces.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Some branded  black bags...

Dior Karenina from 2008



Dior 61Tote from 2008



Dior Gaucho - the big one from 2006



YSL Rive Gauche from around 2001



YSL Rive Gauche, approx. 2001, from the Mombasa collection


----------



## cowgirlsboots

...and our Niffler´s favourite bag: 
Dior Gambler from 2004


----------



## dcooney4

dramaprincess713 said:


> So, I read through all 188 pages of this thread, and I hope it's ok to join in, even though it's nearly April now. I need these kinds of thread to help me keep my mind when I just want to buy and also to hopefully bring my collection down closer to a number I feel is more reasonable.
> 
> Probably my biggest hurdle in regards to purchasing is that when something gets in my head, I can become borderline obsessive with it, and I haven't figure out how to get it out of my head other than to just buy it already. This is unfortunate because I seem to only have about a 50% success rate in the purchase working out for me. I do research my purchases a great deal, but I also have the wonderfully-awful ability to rationalize and convince myself into a purchase - even when I know there are things that probably won't work for me. I haven't figured out how to work through this yet, but I really need to because it just isn't a fiscally great way to do things.
> 
> My biggest hurdles in downsizing are sentimental attachments, the fact that I just love too many things, and a huge case of the "what ifs". I've done really well with listing a TON of bags to sell - ones that I didn't love. But I'm left with approx. 40 bags in my collection (including clutches, not including foldable totes like Longchamp or beach bags), which is more than I want. I can't seem to figure out where or how to downsize further though because I love what I have left.
> 
> Seems silly to be thinking of these things in the midst of all the uncertainty and concern in the world, but in the mess of thoughts tumbling around in my head these days, this remains a part of them. Sending well-wishes to you all. I hope you are all staying as safe as possible.


Welcome to the group. I find focusing on my bags is a great stress reliever as this is something I can have control over.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> ...and our Niffler´s favourite bag:
> Dior Gambler from 2004
> 
> View attachment 4695351
> View attachment 4695352
> View attachment 4695353


What a cool museum of bags. Love your little platypus too.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> What a cool museum of bags. Love your little platypus too.


Thank-you! I made the Niffler from scratch after watching Fantastic Beasts with my boy. We all fell in love with the cute little creature and had to have one in our lives.


----------



## dcooney4

mo851
Evening bag
Prada
Coach 
MCM
Mz Wallace 
Michael Kors
Ralph Lauren


----------



## dcooney4

Also my Mulberry SBS
Jerome Dreyfuss 
I think that is it.


----------



## dcooney4

The m0851 is at the consignment shop but since it has not gone it is still counted in my collection.


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> I love how you have curated your bags over the years to such a stunning collection. Well done.


Thank you!  I think you and I are some of the longest time posters on the SYC threads and it’s been fun seeing your approaches to bag collecting and curating over the years, too! 


momasaurus said:


> I like the changes you've made! Everything looks a bit more elegant, if that's OK to say.


That is FABULOUS to say! I’ve been very candid about the fact that when I started poking around tPF I had over 150 bags - most of which were tacky, crappy or just sad.  I’m talking sub (or sub sub) contemporary / clearance bin yuckness. 

Part of that is I did need to elevate my taste level. I come from very practical people who think “fashion” is foolishness. So, I had to learn about style and taste as an adult. 

But, the bigger part is I wasn’t comfortable in spending money on myself. Those practical parents who raised me were also super thrifty savers. So, while I’m grateful they instilled that overall value system in me, I had to get over the money “issues“ I had. I’m still thrifty  but I realized it makes far more sense for me to spend $3000 on one bag I’ll love and wear than $50 on 150 bags that sit in my closet and make me feel bad.  

So, thank you very much for your compliment. It means a lot.  


Cookiefiend said:


> Lovely black bags, I’m still a huge fan of the black bag!
> What if you put your Fendi ‘away’ for a bit? You might find that you’re not tired of it any more?
> 
> I love this darling yellow bag - so cheerful!
> And thank you for your kind words!


I’ve put the Fendi away a number of times but, I think it just needs to move on. (Sigh) It’s just so darn practical. And, I can’t believe I’ve worn it so often and it doesn’t have so much as a scuff on it. This was my first “new era” Fendi bag (I collected the B bags for a short while) and I am really impressed with the quality. It’s the direct opposite of my experience with YSL bags. LOL! 

I don’t know what other bag I could get right now that would be as practical. Like I said - the most practical / easy to use bag I own is my Prada Double Zip (Galleria) bag. I sooooo wish that came in black / shw. I need something very similar to replace the Fendi. 


keodi said:


> that looks delish! i'd love tp have one of those!
> 
> He definitely should! i'd follow alon!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice collection! i like how you don't have emotional attachment to your bags and you can easily sell what does not work for you.
> 
> 
> i agree!
> 
> This makes me really sad..


Mr. Sparkle is loving the compliments on his drink and said thank you to everyone. 

But,  - yeah. Not so much on me not having an emotional attachment. Selling is often really hard for me but, I’ve become relentless in getting rid of bags I don’t use because I’ve learned no matter how much I _think_ giving them up will hurt, I always end up replacing them with someone I really am crazy about that is better for my life. And I don’t get any happy from owning things. I only get happy from using them. So, that helps motivate me to actively curate too. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> I adore your Miss Dior chain bag! Yellow and gold wouldn´t be my colour choices, but the model appeals to me extremely. There´s a wish forming in my head right now... red and silver? Maybe one day!


 Thanks for the compliment!  I wouldn’t have thought I’d like the yellow either. But, I already had the blue and pink so I took a chance on it. I only wear her perhaps 3-4 times a year but, when I do she is a perfect fit for the outfit. 

The other colors this bag came in were red, teal (Tiffany blue), mint green, beige-y pale pink, black and an odd speckled black and white pattern. The black came in both a yg and wg hardware option. All others (except the yellow) in wg. The red
and black w/ghw are incredibly hard to find. I’ve been searching on and off for both and can’t find them at a reasonable price / pristine condition combo. 

One reason I love these bags is that the lamb is super durable. My Miss Diors have been rained on, sat on and even crunches in a door (I almost committed murder on those last two LOL!) yet they still look pristine. My Chanel lamb isn’t nearly that durable. I also love the capacity. They have a much smaller profile than the Chanel Jumbo but carry quite a bit more.


----------



## Sparkletastic

dramaprincess713 said:


> So, I read through all 188 pages of this thread, and I hope it's ok to join in, even though it's nearly April now. I need these kinds of thread to help me keep my mind when I just want to buy and also to hopefully bring my collection down closer to a number I feel is more reasonable.
> 
> Probably my biggest hurdle in regards to purchasing is that when something gets in my head, I can become borderline obsessive with it, and I haven't figure out how to get it out of my head other than to just buy it already. This is unfortunate because I seem to only have about a 50% success rate in the purchase working out for me. I do research my purchases a great deal, but I also have the wonderfully-awful ability to rationalize and convince myself into a purchase - even when I know there are things that probably won't work for me. I haven't figured out how to work through this yet, but I really need to because it just isn't a fiscally great way to do things.
> 
> My biggest hurdles in downsizing are sentimental attachments, the fact that I just love too many things, and a huge case of the "what ifs". I've done really well with listing a TON of bags to sell - ones that I didn't love. But I'm left with approx. 40 bags in my collection (including clutches, not including foldable totes like Longchamp or beach bags), which is more than I want. I can't seem to figure out where or how to downsize further though because I love what I have left.
> 
> Seems silly to be thinking of these things in the midst of all the uncertainty and concern in the world, but in the mess of thoughts tumbling around in my head these days, this remains a part of them. Sending well-wishes to you all. I hope you are all staying as safe as possible.


Welcome! We love new pocket friends!

My thoughts for whatever they’re worth.

First, I wouldn’t worry about number of bags just because of the number. I used to have a strict limit but then I realized it was arbitrary and didn’t serve me. Now my limit is based on what I can reasonably wear. If I have too many bags to wear them all then (for me) that is a waste of physical and mental as space and money.

Second, once I decided to buy decent bags, I still used to make poor choices because I got caught up in what looked nice / my fantasy lifestyle / what was popular / etc. With the help support and a few bag slaps  from the lovely ladies on this thread, I finally got to the place where I buy based on prior knowledge of what works and what I “need”.  The former is simply knowing that I like smallish medium sized, semi structured bags because of the space and physical profile.  I also only buy when a bag meets a vetted pre identified need / want.  These two elements have come from me tracking what I wear. I also track what I think I want for at least 6 months. I give a tick mark to a bag if it truly would have been a better option than what I own. If a bag isn’t meeting a known need or a gap, it’s far easier for me not to buy because I know it would languish in my closet.

(side note on what if’s - we all need to vow to buy for how we live. I’m not clubbing with Cardi B nor lunching with Queen Elizabeth. Bags that only suit those purposes need to be loved from afar. LOL!)

Lastly, we’re here for you. Someone(s) here have “been there / done that” on just about every goofy bag thing that you could even think about doing. Criminy, I’m glad there is no photographic evidence for some of my early foolishness.  So, no bag shame here. 


dcooney4 said:


> Welcome to the group. I find focusing on my bags is a great stress reliever as this is something I can have control over.


I agree. I this time of uncertainty (and endless boredom) it’s bags to the rescue!


dcooney4 said:


> mo851
> Evening bag
> Prada
> Coach
> MCM
> Mz Wallace
> Michael Kors
> Ralph Lauren





dcooney4 said:


> Also my Mulberry SBS
> Jerome Dreyfuss
> I think that is it.


I love the range of your black bags. I want to be like you and have more bags for various occasions. I tend to buy for how I live 80% of the time and then struggle the other 20%.

I’m a Prada fan so you know I’ve loved your P since you bought it. That little evening bag is super cute. I forgot about your Jerome Dreyfuss. I really like that bag. The studs are a perfect blend of edgy and femme.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Funnies from the quarantine! 

Ok, I’ve mentioned, I got married ridiculously young and had my babies shortly thereafter. While they were infants / toddlers, I was working full time as I finished grad school. Then my husband and I were busy building family and careers. So, looking “nice” at any level past serviceable / professional was the last thing on my list. Lol!

But, once my kids hit their teens, our lives were going well and I started dressing better (that’s also when I started addressing the horror that was my bag collection. LOL!). So, over the past few years, I’ve been having fun dressing well, being extra particular about my nails & hair, etc. (not a big makeup girl tho) and generally enjoying feeling girly.

<cue ominous music>

Then foot surgery, virus social distancing, working from home and cancelled vacations hit. 

I don’t know how y’all are going on externally supported beauty processes but, it was getting kinda rough up in here.  In an effort not to look like the love child of Sasquatch and Gollum, I’ve relearned the lost arts of plucking, manicuring, pedicuring, home hair coloring, sand blasting, spackling...

Because seriously... this meme is truth. 



What fun beauty processes are you rediscovering during the quarantine?


----------



## Rhl2987

dramaprincess713 said:


> So, I read through all 188 pages of this thread, and I hope it's ok to join in, even though it's nearly April now. I need these kinds of thread to help me keep my mind when I just want to buy and also to hopefully bring my collection down closer to a number I feel is more reasonable.
> 
> Probably my biggest hurdle in regards to purchasing is that when something gets in my head, I can become borderline obsessive with it, and I haven't figure out how to get it out of my head other than to just buy it already. This is unfortunate because I seem to only have about a 50% success rate in the purchase working out for me. I do research my purchases a great deal, but I also have the wonderfully-awful ability to rationalize and convince myself into a purchase - even when I know there are things that probably won't work for me. I haven't figured out how to work through this yet, but I really need to because it just isn't a fiscally great way to do things.
> 
> My biggest hurdles in downsizing are sentimental attachments, the fact that I just love too many things, and a huge case of the "what ifs". I've done really well with listing a TON of bags to sell - ones that I didn't love. But I'm left with approx. 40 bags in my collection (including clutches, not including foldable totes like Longchamp or beach bags), which is more than I want. I can't seem to figure out where or how to downsize further though because I love what I have left.
> 
> Seems silly to be thinking of these things in the midst of all the uncertainty and concern in the world, but in the mess of thoughts tumbling around in my head these days, this remains a part of them. Sending well-wishes to you all. I hope you are all staying as safe as possible.


Welcome!!


----------



## Rhl2987

cowgirlsboots said:


> So here´s the Queen of closet museum pieces starting into black bag week...
> 
> very brittle small leather handbag from the 30ies
> View attachment 4695318
> 
> 
> 2 little faux leather handbags from the 40ies
> View attachment 4695317
> 
> 
> 50ies evening bags
> View attachment 4695319
> View attachment 4695320
> View attachment 4695321
> 
> 
> One of my favouritites! 50ies Goldpfeil handbag.It goes so well with everything and fits a lot while still being a smaller size:
> View attachment 4695335
> 
> 
> 
> Entering the 60ies: this one might the best quality handbag I own. The photos don´t do it justice and being a bit dusty and still in need of a lot of tlc doesn´t make it better... German Seeger handbag.
> 
> View attachment 4695324
> View attachment 4695322
> View attachment 4695323
> 
> 
> And the last one for this post: maybe the most unusal bag I own! I think this one is from the 60ies. The maker could be "Fortuna", a company I couldn´t find any information on.
> View attachment 4695336
> View attachment 4695337
> 
> 
> The bag has many issues (the dust the least tricky!) and undergone lots of structural repairs including welding of the fasteners during its life. The oval handle is made of some kind of plastic that starts feeling brittle- definetely one for the wardrobe museum. I wouldn´t dare wear it. It´s a Janus´ head with two faces.
> 
> View attachment 4695338


I truly feel like your bags are museum pieces. So unique and special!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> Funnies from the quarantine!
> 
> Ok, I’ve mentioned, I got married ridiculously young and had my babies shortly thereafter. While they were infants / toddlers, I was working full time as I finished grad school. Then my husband and I were busy building family and careers. So, looking “nice” at any level past serviceable / professional was the last thing on my list. Lol!
> 
> But, once my kids hit their teens, our lives were going well and I started dressing better (that’s also when I started addressing the horror that was my bag collection. LOL!). So, over the past few years, I’ve been having fun dressing well, being extra particular about my nails & hair, etc. (not a big makeup girl tho) and generally enjoying feeling girly.
> 
> <cue ominous music>
> 
> Then foot surgery, virus social distancing, working from home and cancelled vacations hit.
> 
> I don’t know how y’all are going on externally supported beauty processes but, it was getting kinda rough up in here.  In an effort not to look like the love child of Sasquatch and Gollum, I’ve relearned the lost arts of plucking, manicuring, pedicuring, home hair coloring, sand blasting, spackling...
> 
> Because seriously... this meme is truth.
> 
> View attachment 4695407
> 
> What fun beauty processes are you rediscovering during the quarantine?


HAHAHA. Love this!! I'm taking care of myself a little less, showering less, changing out of my PJs less. I just don't feel like I can or want to ask my husband for those few extra minutes to do a mask at night or on the weekend. I will need to pluck my eyebrows lightly at some point. I actually floss my teeth more for some reason! I bought a new electric toothbrush and facial brush (the electric kind that vibrate and massage your face) so I should switch to using those and that would be a little bit of self-care! I need to try harder to get myself ready and in the mood for the workday, but I'm struggling right now.


----------



## Rhl2987

Does anyone here have the Bottega Cassette bag or pouch with the chain? I think those styles are lovely. I will not buy one right now, or anytime soon, but considering for the future. I think the Chanel adjustable bag is out of my head right now, but also not available anywhere ATM. This quarantine is doing well for my spending!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sparkletastic said:


> Funnies from the quarantine!
> 
> Ok, I’ve mentioned, I got married ridiculously young and had my babies shortly thereafter. While they were infants / toddlers, I was working full time as I finished grad school. Then my husband and I were busy building family and careers. So, looking “nice” at any level past serviceable / professional was the last thing on my list. Lol!
> 
> But, once my kids hit their teens, our lives were going well and I started dressing better (that’s also when I started addressing the horror that was my bag collection. LOL!). So, over the past few years, I’ve been having fun dressing well, being extra particular about my nails & hair, etc. (not a big makeup girl tho) and generally enjoying feeling girly.
> 
> <cue ominous music>
> 
> Then foot surgery, virus social distancing, working from home and cancelled vacations hit.
> 
> I don’t know how y’all are going on externally supported beauty processes but, it was getting kinda rough up in here.  In an effort not to look like the love child of Sasquatch and Gollum, I’ve relearned the lost arts of plucking, manicuring, pedicuring, home hair coloring, sand blasting, spackling...
> 
> Because seriously... this meme is truth.
> 
> View attachment 4695407
> 
> What fun beauty processes are you rediscovering during the quarantine?


Oh I hear you!
The photos are hilarious! Thank you for lightening the mood. I really needed this!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> I don’t know how y’all are going on externally supported beauty processes but, it was getting kinda rough up in here.  In an effort not to look like the love child of Sasquatch and Gollum, I’ve relearned the lost arts of plucking, manicuring, pedicuring, home hair coloring, sand blasting, spackling...
> 
> Because seriously... this meme is truth.
> 
> View attachment 4695407
> 
> What fun beauty processes are you rediscovering during the quarantine?


OMG, this is hysterical!   
Well, I don't color my hair, but my hair is short, so it's going to look pretty strange in a few weeks when I'm well overdue for a haircut. 
I did think ahead last week to have my manicurist remove my gel mani and cut my nails very short, so now I'm "au naturel" which probably isn't a bad thing. I'm using my little container of Dior Crème Abricot cuticle cream as often as possible, what with all the hand-washing.
I do get regular facials, but the most important part of that is exfoliating, which I also do at home twice a week. I have a nice product, and if I run out there's always the rub-your-face-with-a-washcloth method that I did in grad school when I had no $$$ for luxuries.
Back to tweezing my own eyebrows. I think I'll live. 
I guess in the general scheme of things, I'm pretty low-maintenance!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Funnies from the quarantine!
> 
> Ok, I’ve mentioned, I got married ridiculously young and had my babies shortly thereafter. While they were infants / toddlers, I was working full time as I finished grad school. Then my husband and I were busy building family and careers. So, looking “nice” at any level past serviceable / professional was the last thing on my list. Lol!
> 
> But, once my kids hit their teens, our lives were going well and I started dressing better (that’s also when I started addressing the horror that was my bag collection. LOL!). So, over the past few years, I’ve been having fun dressing well, being extra particular about my nails & hair, etc. (not a big makeup girl tho) and generally enjoying feeling girly.
> 
> <cue ominous music>
> 
> Then foot surgery, virus social distancing, working from home and cancelled vacations hit.
> 
> I don’t know how y’all are going on externally supported beauty processes but, it was getting kinda rough up in here.  In an effort not to look like the love child of Sasquatch and Gollum, I’ve relearned the lost arts of plucking, manicuring, pedicuring, home hair coloring, sand blasting, spackling...
> 
> Because seriously... this meme is truth.
> 
> View attachment 4695407
> 
> What fun beauty processes are you rediscovering during the quarantine?



Haha, I am one of the "girls" who never had a professional facial, manicure or pedicure in all my life and the few times I went to the hairdresser to have my hair dyed I was totally disappointed- so nothing much is changing beauty-wise for me. I´ll dye my hair once it gets too bad which should be the case in another 4 weeks, keep painting over my messy nails with dark red polish to hide the effects of hand sewing and pram cleaning and keep looking the usual bushy eybrowy mess...


----------



## whateve

Black bags


cowgirlsboots said:


> So here´s the Queen of closet museum pieces starting into black bag week...
> 
> very brittle small leather handbag from the 30ies
> View attachment 4695318
> 
> 
> 2 little faux leather handbags from the 40ies
> View attachment 4695317
> 
> 
> 50ies evening bags
> View attachment 4695319
> View attachment 4695320
> View attachment 4695321
> 
> 
> One of my favouritites! 50ies Goldpfeil handbag.It goes so well with everything and fits a lot while still being a smaller size:
> View attachment 4695335
> 
> 
> 
> Entering the 60ies: this one might the best quality handbag I own. The photos don´t do it justice and being a bit dusty and still in need of a lot of tlc doesn´t make it better... German Seeger handbag.
> 
> View attachment 4695324
> View attachment 4695322
> View attachment 4695323
> 
> 
> And the last one for this post: maybe the most unusal bag I own! I think this one is from the 60ies. The maker could be "Fortuna", a company I couldn´t find any information on.
> View attachment 4695336
> View attachment 4695337
> 
> 
> The bag has many issues (the dust the least tricky!) and undergone lots of structural repairs including welding of the fasteners during its life. The oval handle is made of some kind of plastic that starts feeling brittle- definetely one for the wardrobe museum. I wouldn´t dare wear it. It´s a Janus´ head with two faces.
> 
> View attachment 4695338


These are amazing! I love them!


----------



## keodi

Sparkletastic said:


> Funnies from the quarantine!
> 
> Ok, I’ve mentioned, I got married ridiculously young and had my babies shortly thereafter. While they were infants / toddlers, I was working full time as I finished grad school. Then my husband and I were busy building family and careers. So, looking “nice” at any level past serviceable / professional was the last thing on my list. Lol!
> 
> But, once my kids hit their teens, our lives were going well and I started dressing better (that’s also when I started addressing the horror that was my bag collection. LOL!). So, over the past few years, I’ve been having fun dressing well, being extra particular about my nails & hair, etc. (not a big makeup girl tho) and generally enjoying feeling girly.
> 
> <cue ominous music>
> 
> Then foot surgery, virus social distancing, working from home and cancelled vacations hit.
> 
> I don’t know how y’all are going on externally supported beauty processes but, it was getting kinda rough up in here.  In an effort not to look like the love child of Sasquatch and Gollum, I’ve relearned the lost arts of plucking, manicuring, pedicuring, home hair coloring, sand blasting, spackling...
> 
> Because seriously... this meme is truth.
> 
> View attachment 4695407
> 
> What fun beauty processes are you rediscovering during the quarantine?


playing with my makeup, creating new eye looks, plucking my brows, and waxing.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My noir family!
LV mongram twist in python
LV keepall Vuitton Forever
LV keepall split
Hermes mini evelyne
Hermes Birkin 35 epsom GHW
Chanel double flap medium, caviar GHW
Chanel tote
YSL college bag
Longchamp limited edition hiatus
Longchamp Amsterdam tote


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Funnies from the quarantine!
> 
> Ok, I’ve mentioned, I got married ridiculously young and had my babies shortly thereafter. While they were infants / toddlers, I was working full time as I finished grad school. Then my husband and I were busy building family and careers. So, looking “nice” at any level past serviceable / professional was the last thing on my list. Lol!
> 
> But, once my kids hit their teens, our lives were going well and I started dressing better (that’s also when I started addressing the horror that was my bag collection. LOL!). So, over the past few years, I’ve been having fun dressing well, being extra particular about my nails & hair, etc. (not a big makeup girl tho) and generally enjoying feeling girly.
> 
> <cue ominous music>
> 
> Then foot surgery, virus social distancing, working from home and cancelled vacations hit.
> 
> I don’t know how y’all are going on externally supported beauty processes but, it was getting kinda rough up in here.  In an effort not to look like the love child of Sasquatch and Gollum, I’ve relearned the lost arts of plucking, manicuring, pedicuring, home hair coloring, sand blasting, spackling...
> 
> Because seriously... this meme is truth.
> 
> View attachment 4695407
> 
> What fun beauty processes are you rediscovering during the quarantine?


I'm so happy I decided to grow out my gray hair several months ago. Maybe by the time this is over, it will be completely grown out. I don't have any problem cutting my own hair. I've been cutting it shorter in order to make it seem like I've made progress in growing it out. I usually straighten it after washing but I've started just leaving it to curl naturally. It's probably healthier and it doesn't matter since no one is going to see me other than DH. I never have a manicure since my nails look ridiculously tiny with any color on them. My cuticles are suffering from all the hand and dish washing. My toenails are in need of repolishing. I'll get to that soon. I don't like makeup so I'm fine in that department. My eyebrows need some work. They are very sparse. I've been mostly DIY with personal care so not much has changed for me.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Welcome! We love new pocket friends!
> 
> My thoughts for whatever they’re worth.
> 
> First, I wouldn’t worry about number of bags just because of the number. I used to have a strict limit but then I realized it was arbitrary and didn’t serve me. Now my limit is based on what I can reasonably wear. If I have too many bags to wear them all then (for me) that is a waste of physical and mental as space and money.
> 
> Second, once I decided to buy decent bags, I still used to make poor choices because I got caught up in what looked nice / my fantasy lifestyle / what was popular / etc. With the help support and a few bag slaps  from the lovely ladies on this thread, I finally got to the place where I buy based on prior knowledge of what works and what I “need”.  The former is simply knowing that I like smallish medium sized, semi structured bags because of the space and physical profile.  I also only buy when a bag meets a vetted pre identified need / want.  These two elements have come from me tracking what I wear. I also track what I think I want for at least 6 months. I give a tick mark to a bag if it truly would have been a better option than what I own. If a bag isn’t meeting a known need or a gap, it’s far easier for me not to buy because I know it would languish in my closet.
> 
> (side note on what if’s - we all need to vow to buy for how we live. I’m not clubbing with Cardi B nor lunching with Queen Elizabeth. Bags that only suit those purposes need to be loved from afar. LOL!)
> 
> Lastly, we’re here for you. Someone(s) here have “been there / done that” on just about every goofy bag thing that you could even think about doing. Criminy, I’m glad there is no photographic evidence for some of my early foolishness.  So, no bag shame here.
> I agree. I this time of uncertainty (and endless boredom) it’s bags to the rescue!
> 
> I love the range of your black bags. I want to be like you and have more bags for various occasions. I tend to buy for how I live 80% of the time and then struggle the other 20%.
> 
> I’m a Prada fan so you know I’ve loved your P since you bought it. That little evening bag is super cute. I forgot about your Jerome Dreyfuss. I really like that bag. The studs are a perfect blend of edgy and femme.


Thank you! I really love that Prada .  Like you some bags that were useful but I just wore them to much and got bored are gone.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Thank you!  I think you and I are some of the longest time posters on the SYC threads and it’s been fun seeing your approaches to bag collecting and curating over the years, too!
> That is FABULOUS to say! I’ve been very candid about the fact that when I started poking around tPF I had over 150 bags - most of which were tacky, crappy or just sad.  I’m talking sub (or sub sub) contemporary / clearance bin yuckness.
> 
> Part of that is I did need to elevate my taste level. I come from very practical people who think “fashion” is foolishness. So, I had to learn about style and taste as an adult.
> 
> But, the bigger part is I wasn’t comfortable in spending money on myself. Those practical parents who raised me were also super thrifty savers. So, while I’m grateful they instilled that overall value system in me, I had to get over the money “issues“ I had. I’m still thrifty  but I realized it makes far more sense for me to spend $3000 on one bag I’ll love and wear than $50 on 150 bags that sit in my closet and make me feel bad.
> 
> So, thank you very much for your compliment. It means a lot.
> I’ve put the Fendi away a number of times but, I think it just needs to move on. (Sigh) It’s just so darn practical. And, I can’t believe I’ve worn it so often and it doesn’t have so much as a scuff on it. This was my first “new era” Fendi bag (I collected the B bags for a short while) and I am really impressed with the quality. It’s the direct opposite of my experience with YSL bags. LOL!
> 
> I don’t know what other bag I could get right now that would be as practical. Like I said - the most practical / easy to use bag I own is my Prada Double Zip (Galleria) bag. I sooooo wish that came in black / shw. I need something very similar to replace the Fendi.
> Mr. Sparkle is loving the compliments on his drink and said thank you to everyone.
> 
> But,  - yeah. Not so much on me not having an emotional attachment. Selling is often really hard for me but, I’ve become relentless in getting rid of bags I don’t use because I’ve learned no matter how much I _think_ giving them up will hurt, I always end up replacing them with someone I really am crazy about that is better for my life. And I don’t get any happy from owning things. I only get happy from using them. So, that helps motivate me to actively curate too.
> Thanks for the compliment!  I wouldn’t have thought I’d like the yellow either. But, I already had the blue and pink so I took a chance on it. I only wear her perhaps 3-4 times a year but, when I do she is a perfect fit for the outfit.
> 
> The other colors this bag came in were red, teal (Tiffany blue), mint green, beige-y pale pink, black and an odd speckled black and white pattern. The black came in both a yg and wg hardware option. All others (except the yellow) in wg. The red
> and black w/ghw are incredibly hard to find. I’ve been searching on and off for both and can’t find them at a reasonable price / pristine condition combo.
> 
> One reason I love these bags is that the lamb is super durable. My Miss Diors have been rained on, sat on and even crunches in a door (I almost committed murder on those last two LOL!) yet they still look pristine. My Chanel lamb isn’t nearly that durable. I also love the capacity. They have a much smaller profile than the Chanel Jumbo but carry quite a bit more.




Your collection curating is very impressive!
I don´t come from a luxury background at all and even me owning heaps of cheap "contemporary" handbags used to be classified as a silly vanity. 
At some point I understood it actually was and step by step got rid off them (the last one I found in the back of a cupboard went into the bin the other week!) but not without replacing them by a bigger vanity, a true passion: vintage handbags- chosen carefully to represent the decades and match my true vintage clothes. 
Those that don´t make me happy are sold on rather quickly!  
I might not use them very often and most of them gather dust, but when I have a chance to dress vintage it´s glorious to be able to reach behind me and pull out the perfect bag. (The same goes for gloves, shoes and hats!)

My designer bags are a different story. 
I bought the first in 2015- a Gaucho bag- and from there on mainly concentrated on Galliano for Dior bags which speak to me. 
All were bought preloved and at the lowest prices possible. 
I don´t mind a scratch or two or even having to repair torn corners as for example on my Karenina. 
I love the stories the designs tell...  and even the shabbiest bag is a treasure, far too often "too dear too use". I love to have them, to look at them, to play with them. I don´t go out very often anyway.

Thank-you for all the information on the Miss Dior chain bag. There´s a bag climbing onto my wish list very purposefully right now...  I´ll keep my eyes peeled for a red or black one with silver hardware. One can dream!


----------



## whateve

My black bags in the order I purchased them
1. Brighton New York City Pouch, purchased new 2013
2. Coach studded mini Preston, purchased new 2014
3. Henri Bendel No. 7 camera bag, purchased new 2014
4. Coach large slim shoulder bag, made in 2001, purchased used in 2015, strap embellishment done 2019
5. Coach curb chain whiplash Dakotah, purchased new 2015
6. Coach vintage shoulder bag, purchased used in 2016, made in the early 70s


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Welcome! We love new pocket friends!
> 
> My thoughts for whatever they’re worth.
> 
> First, I wouldn’t worry about number of bags just because of the number. I used to have a strict limit but then I realized it was arbitrary and didn’t serve me. Now my limit is based on what I can reasonably wear. If I have too many bags to wear them all then (for me) that is a waste of physical and mental as space and money.
> 
> Second, once I decided to buy decent bags, I still used to make poor choices because I got caught up in what looked nice / my fantasy lifestyle / what was popular / etc. With the help support and a few bag slaps  from the lovely ladies on this thread, I finally got to the place where I buy based on prior knowledge of what works and what I “need”.  The former is simply knowing that I like smallish medium sized, semi structured bags because of the space and physical profile.  I also only buy when a bag meets a vetted pre identified need / want.  These two elements have come from me tracking what I wear. I also track what I think I want for at least 6 months. I give a tick mark to a bag if it truly would have been a better option than what I own. If a bag isn’t meeting a known need or a gap, it’s far easier for me not to buy because I know it would languish in my closet.
> 
> (side note on what if’s - we all need to vow to buy for how we live. I’m not clubbing with Cardi B nor lunching with Queen Elizabeth. Bags that only suit those purposes need to be loved from afar. LOL!)
> 
> Lastly, we’re here for you. Someone(s) here have “been there / done that” on just about every goofy bag thing that you could even think about doing. Criminy, I’m glad there is no photographic evidence for some of my early foolishness.  So, no bag shame here.
> I agree. I this time of uncertainty (and endless boredom) it’s bags to the rescue!
> 
> I love the range of your black bags. I want to be like you and have more bags for various occasions. I tend to buy for how I live 80% of the time and then struggle the other 20%.
> 
> I’m a Prada fan so you know I’ve loved your P since you bought it. That little evening bag is super cute. I forgot about your Jerome Dreyfuss. I really like that bag. The studs are a perfect blend of edgy and femme.


Thank you! I really love that Prada .  Like you some bags that were useful but I just wore them to much and got bored are gone.


----------



## dcooney4

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My noir family!
> LV mongram twist in python
> LV keepall Vuitton Forever
> LV keepall split
> Hermes mini evelyne
> Hermes Birkin 35 epsom GHW
> Chanel double flap medium, caviar GHW
> Chanel tote
> YSL college bag
> Longchamp limited edition hiatus
> Longchamp Amsterdam tote


Beautiful collection!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Rhl2987 said:


> I truly feel like your bags are museum pieces. So unique and special!


Thank-you very much! 
The funny thing about the vintage bags is, that most of them are fully fit to be worn and very low maintenace. 
The exeption are bags that already came to me very brittle or broken beyond repair. 
When ever I get a chance to dress vintage I reach for the perfect bag for the outfit and get a lot of joy out of wearing them as they just make a look complete.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> My black bags in the order I purchased them
> 1. Brighton New York City Pouch, purchased new 2013
> 2. Coach studded mini Preston, purchased new 2014
> 3. Henri Bendel No. 7 camera bag, purchased new 2014
> 4. Coach large slim shoulder bag, made in 2001, purchased used in 2015, strap embellishment done 2019
> 5. Coach curb chain whiplash Dakotah, purchased new 2015
> 6. Coach vintage shoulder bag, purchased used in 2016, made in the early 70s


Love these! I could kick myself for not getting one of the quilted Henry Bendel bags.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Thank you! I really love that Prada .  Like you some bags that were useful but I just wore them to much and got bored are gone.


I think I can relate to liking a bag, using it a lot, then getting bored.  I’ve had the same experience with some bags.  But because I have a lot in my collection, rotation can take a while.  Sometimes, by the time a specific bag is back in rotation, my being bored with it has lessened.  And sometimes there’s just a particular feature of the bag that would stand out (e.g. leather smell, ease of use) that would make me appreciate it a lot again!


----------



## whateve

My black bags continued
7. Coach Gramercy small satchel, made in 1998, purchased used 2017
8. Coach Sheridan Marietta drawstring, made in the early 1990s, purchased used 2017
9. Michael Kors Manhattan, purchased new 2019
10. Coach Kaffe Fassett Marleigh, purchased new 2020


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> Brighton New York City Pouch, purchased new 2013



All your bags are lovely, but I´m totally head over heels in love with your New York City Pouch! So unique!


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> Love these! I could kick myself for not getting one of the quilted Henry Bendel bags.


Thanks! If you ever find one on a resale site, I imagine the price will be low since not too many people know about HB.


cowgirlsboots said:


> All your bags are lovely, but I´m totally head over heels in love with your New York City Pouch! So unique!


Thanks! It's tinier than my usual bag so I don't use it very much. I saw it about a year before I bought it.  I thought it was completely sold out when I found it in an airport shop so I didn't wait any longer.


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> So here´s the Queen of closet museum pieces starting into black bag week...
> 
> very brittle small leather handbag from the 30ies
> View attachment 4695318
> 
> 
> 2 little faux leather handbags from the 40ies
> View attachment 4695317
> 
> 
> 50ies evening bags
> View attachment 4695319
> View attachment 4695320
> View attachment 4695321
> 
> 
> One of my favouritites! 50ies Goldpfeil handbag.It goes so well with everything and fits a lot while still being a smaller size:
> View attachment 4695335
> 
> 
> 
> Entering the 60ies: this one might the best quality handbag I own. The photos don´t do it justice and being a bit dusty and still in need of a lot of tlc doesn´t make it better... German Seeger handbag.
> 
> View attachment 4695324
> View attachment 4695322
> View attachment 4695323
> 
> 
> And the last one for this post: maybe the most unusal bag I own! I think this one is from the 60ies. The maker could be "Fortuna", a company I couldn´t find any information on.
> View attachment 4695336
> View attachment 4695337
> 
> 
> The bag has many issues (the dust the least tricky!) and undergone lots of structural repairs including welding of the fasteners during its life. The oval handle is made of some kind of plastic that starts feeling brittle- definetely one for the wardrobe museum. I wouldn´t dare wear it. It´s a Janus´ head with two faces.
> 
> View attachment 4695338





cowgirlsboots said:


> Some branded  black bags...
> 
> Dior Karenina from 2008
> View attachment 4695349
> 
> 
> Dior 61Tote from 2008
> 
> View attachment 4695345
> 
> Dior Gaucho - the big one from 2006
> View attachment 4695346
> 
> 
> YSL Rive Gauche from around 2001
> View attachment 4695347
> 
> 
> YSL Rive Gauche, approx. 2001, from the Mombasa collection
> View attachment 4695348





cowgirlsboots said:


> ...and our Niffler´s favourite bag:
> Dior Gambler from 2004
> 
> View attachment 4695351
> View attachment 4695352
> View attachment 4695353


Wow... wow... WOW! So many beautiful bags... I’ll confess my favorites are the Diors - such gorgeous leather!


----------



## Uptown Luxer

Some eye candy to brighten the week!  More to come. Reissue 225 with ruthenium hdw, small vanity case 20S with classic chain, Kate Spade quilted tote with champagne hdw (have had this bag for over 7 years now and NO wear and tear!!!), Chanel boy WOC, Mulberry Lily, Gucci Disco, Chanel Business Affinity Medium size, and YSL WOC


----------



## keodi

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My noir family!
> LV mongram twist in python
> LV keepall Vuitton Forever
> LV keepall split
> Hermes mini evelyne
> Hermes Birkin 35 epsom GHW
> Chanel double flap medium, caviar GHW
> Chanel tote
> YSL college bag
> Longchamp limited edition hiatus
> Longchamp Amsterdam tote


beautiful collection!


whateve said:


> My black bags in the order I purchased them
> 1. Brighton New York City Pouch, purchased new 2013
> 2. Coach studded mini Preston, purchased new 2014
> 3. Henri Bendel No. 7 camera bag, purchased new 2014
> 4. Coach large slim shoulder bag, made in 2001, purchased used in 2015, strap embellishment done 2019
> 5. Coach curb chain whiplash Dakotah, purchased new 2015
> 6. Coach vintage shoulder bag, purchased used in 2016, made in the early 70s


I love the mini preston! great bag!


whateve said:


> My black bags continued
> 7. Coach Gramercy small satchel, made in 1998, purchased used 2017
> 8. Coach Sheridan Marietta drawstring, made in the early 1990s, purchased used 2017
> 9. Michael Kors Manhattan, purchased new 2019
> 10. Coach Kaffe Fassett Marleigh, purchased new 2020



I love the coach Sheridan Marietta drawstring tote!



Uptown Luxer said:


> Some eye candy to brighten the week!  More to come. Reissue 225 with ruthenium hdw, small vanity case 20S with classic chain, Kate Spade quilted tote with champagne hdw (have had this bag for over 7 years now and NO wear and tear!!!), Chanel boy WOC, Mulberry Lily, Gucci Disco, Chanel Business Affinity Medium size, and YSL WOC


beautiful black collection!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Late post= Pink family !!
Hermes Kelly 28 rose pourpre togo Phw
Hermes Constance 18 rose azalee evercolor phw with matching rodeo charm
Mulberry bayswater leather satchel
Chanel boy bag


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> mo851
> Evening bag
> Prada
> Coach
> MCM
> Mz Wallace
> Michael Kors
> Ralph Lauren





dcooney4 said:


> Also my Mulberry SBS
> Jerome Dreyfuss
> I think that is it.


Goodness, those a gorgeous! I love the strap on the MCM, nd the RL tote is great!
Your Mulberry is lovely - have you carried it yet?


Sparkletastic said:


> Funnies from the quarantine!
> 
> Ok, I’ve mentioned, I got married ridiculously young and had my babies shortly thereafter. While they were infants / toddlers, I was working full time as I finished grad school. Then my husband and I were busy building family and careers. So, looking “nice” at any level past serviceable / professional was the last thing on my list. Lol!
> 
> But, once my kids hit their teens, our lives were going well and I started dressing better (that’s also when I started addressing the horror that was my bag collection. LOL!). So, over the past few years, I’ve been having fun dressing well, being extra particular about my nails & hair, etc. (not a big makeup girl tho) and generally enjoying feeling girly.
> 
> <cue ominous music>
> 
> Then foot surgery, virus social distancing, working from home and cancelled vacations hit.
> 
> I don’t know how y’all are going on externally supported beauty processes but, it was getting kinda rough up in here.  In an effort not to look like the love child of Sasquatch and Gollum, I’ve relearned the lost arts of plucking, manicuring, pedicuring, home hair coloring, sand blasting, spackling...
> 
> Because seriously... this meme is truth.
> 
> View attachment 4695407
> 
> What fun beauty processes are you rediscovering during the quarantine?


Bwahahahaa!
My mousy brown roots are going to make an appearance, but I have high and low lights done - so it won’t be a striking difference in color. I don’t get manicures - the polish never stays - even the gels. I get pedicures occasionally, but do them more often at home anyway. 
However, because my facials (and dermaplaning) are all canceled for the near future, my luxurious mustache is going to have to be dealt with...


----------



## More bags

dramaprincess713 said:


> So, I read through all 188 pages of this thread, and I hope it's ok to join in, even though it's nearly April now. I need these kinds of thread to help me keep my mind when I just want to buy and also to hopefully bring my collection down closer to a number I feel is more reasonable.
> 
> Probably my biggest hurdle in regards to purchasing is that when something gets in my head, I can become borderline obsessive with it, and I haven't figure out how to get it out of my head other than to just buy it already. This is unfortunate because I seem to only have about a 50% success rate in the purchase working out for me. I do research my purchases a great deal, but I also have the wonderfully-awful ability to rationalize and convince myself into a purchase - even when I know there are things that probably won't work for me. I haven't figured out how to work through this yet, but I really need to because it just isn't a fiscally great way to do things.
> 
> My biggest hurdles in downsizing are sentimental attachments, the fact that I just love too many things, and a huge case of the "what ifs". I've done really well with listing a TON of bags to sell - ones that I didn't love. But I'm left with approx. 40 bags in my collection (including clutches, not including foldable totes like Longchamp or beach bags), which is more than I want. I can't seem to figure out where or how to downsize further though because I love what I have left.
> 
> Seems silly to be thinking of these things in the midst of all the uncertainty and concern in the world, but in the mess of thoughts tumbling around in my head these days, this remains a part of them. Sending well-wishes to you all. I hope you are all staying as safe as possible.


Welcome to the thread. It’s great to have you here. There are lots of supportive people with great ideas. Many of us have been where you are right now. No matter where you are in building or curating your collection we can all learn from each other and work towards our goals. Don’t be too hard on yourself. You’re in good company. 



muchstuff said:


> "Probably my biggest hurdle in regards to purchasing is that when something gets in my head, I can become borderline obsessive with it, and I haven't figure out how to get it out of my head other than to just buy it already."
> THIS. You're not alone, I suspect many of us have the same issue. In the midst of the world insanity going on I'm obsessing about a Celine phantom cabas, even though I currently have two bags held up in the US that I won't be able to access until the border reopens. Plus we have no income at this time and have to help our two kids with living expenses as they have no jobs at the moment either. Handbag addiction is real...


Hi muchstuff, sorry to hear your bags are stuck at the border, your lack of income and kiddos needing help. That really sucks. When things turn around, I hope you can find your perfect Celine phantom cabas - I have one in black and it is a fantastic tote.



cowgirlsboots said:


> So here´s the Queen of closet museum pieces starting into black bag week...
> 
> very brittle small leather handbag from the 30ies
> View attachment 4695318
> 
> 
> 2 little faux leather handbags from the 40ies
> View attachment 4695317
> 
> 
> 50ies evening bags
> View attachment 4695319
> View attachment 4695320
> View attachment 4695321
> 
> 
> One of my favouritites! 50ies Goldpfeil handbag.It goes so well with everything and fits a lot while still being a smaller size:
> View attachment 4695335
> 
> 
> 
> Entering the 60ies: this one might the best quality handbag I own. The photos don´t do it justice and being a bit dusty and still in need of a lot of tlc doesn´t make it better... German Seeger handbag.
> 
> View attachment 4695324
> View attachment 4695322
> View attachment 4695323
> 
> 
> And the last one for this post: maybe the most unusal bag I own! I think this one is from the 60ies. The maker could be "Fortuna", a company I couldn´t find any information on.
> View attachment 4695336
> View attachment 4695337
> 
> 
> The bag has many issues (the dust the least tricky!) and undergone lots of structural repairs including welding of the fasteners during its life. The oval handle is made of some kind of plastic that starts feeling brittle- definetely one for the wardrobe museum. I wouldn´t dare wear it. It´s a Janus´ head with two faces.
> 
> View attachment 4695338





cowgirlsboots said:


> ...and our Niffler´s favourite bag:
> Dior Gambler from 2004
> 
> View attachment 4695351
> View attachment 4695352
> View attachment 4695353


Fantastic and elegant collection of classy black beauties @cowgirlsboots!


----------



## Cookiefiend

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My noir family!
> LV mongram twist in python
> LV keepall Vuitton Forever
> LV keepall split
> Hermes mini evelyne
> Hermes Birkin 35 epsom GHW
> Chanel double flap medium, caviar GHW
> Chanel tote
> YSL college bag
> Longchamp limited edition hiatus
> Longchamp Amsterdam tote


Gorgeous family! 


whateve said:


> My black bags in the order I purchased them
> 1. Brighton New York City Pouch, purchased new 2013
> 2. Coach studded mini Preston, purchased new 2014
> 3. Henri Bendel No. 7 camera bag, purchased new 2014
> 4. Coach large slim shoulder bag, made in 2001, purchased used in 2015, strap embellishment done 2019
> 5. Coach curb chain whiplash Dakotah, purchased new 2015
> 6. Coach vintage shoulder bag, purchased used in 2016, made in the early 70s





whateve said:


> My black bags continued
> 7. Coach Gramercy small satchel, made in 1998, purchased used 2017
> 8. Coach Sheridan Marietta drawstring, made in the early 1990s, purchased used 2017
> 9. Michael Kors Manhattan, purchased new 2019
> 10. Coach Kaffe Fassett Marleigh, purchased new 2020


Beautiful! I really like the mini Preston, but I love that Marleigh!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Uptown Luxer said:


> Some eye candy to brighten the week!  More to come. Reissue 225 with ruthenium hdw, small vanity case 20S with classic chain, Kate Spade quilted tote with champagne hdw (have had this bag for over 7 years now and NO wear and tear!!!), Chanel boy WOC, Mulberry Lily, Gucci Disco, Chanel Business Affinity Medium size, and YSL WOC


Gorgeous bags! 


MrsMBunboxing said:


> Late post= Pink family !!
> Hermes Kelly 28 rose pourpre togo Phw
> Hermes Constance 18 rose azalee evercolor phw with matching rodeo charm
> Mulberry bayswater leather satchel
> Chanel boy bag


Oh gosh - that K is darling! 
Is that a mandolin charm? It’s adorable too!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> mo851
> Evening bag
> Prada
> Coach
> MCM
> Mz Wallace
> Michael Kors
> Ralph Lauren





dcooney4 said:


> Also my Mulberry SBS
> Jerome Dreyfuss
> I think that is it.


Great black bags dc! I love the clasp on your evening clutch.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Cookiefiend said:


> Gorgeous bags!
> 
> Oh gosh - that K is darling!
> Is that a mandolin charm? It’s adorable too!


It's a fado guitar charm (Hermes petit H exclusive to Portugal)


----------



## whateve

Uptown Luxer said:


> Some eye candy to brighten the week!  More to come. Reissue 225 with ruthenium hdw, small vanity case 20S with classic chain, Kate Spade quilted tote with champagne hdw (have had this bag for over 7 years now and NO wear and tear!!!), Chanel boy WOC, Mulberry Lily, Gucci Disco, Chanel Business Affinity Medium size, and YSL WOC


this post proves that you can have a lot of black bags without too much overlap. They are all so beautiful and different from each other.


----------



## More bags

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My noir family!
> LV mongram twist in python
> LV keepall Vuitton Forever
> LV keepall split
> Hermes mini evelyne
> Hermes Birkin 35 epsom GHW
> Chanel double flap medium, caviar GHW
> Chanel tote
> YSL college bag
> Longchamp limited edition hiatus
> Longchamp Amsterdam tote


Lovely black collection! I haven’t seen that python Twist before, what a treasure! I was infatuated with the college bag a few months ago and researched it all over the internet and over tpf. I wanted one in grey and didn’t end up pulling the trigger. Your college bag is a beauty. Which of your black bags do you carry most often?



whateve said:


> My black bags in the order I purchased them
> 1. Brighton New York City Pouch, purchased new 2013
> 2. Coach studded mini Preston, purchased new 2014
> 3. Henri Bendel No. 7 camera bag, purchased new 2014
> 4. Coach large slim shoulder bag, made in 2001, purchased used in 2015, strap embellishment done 2019
> 5. Coach curb chain whiplash Dakotah, purchased new 2015
> 6. Coach vintage shoulder bag, purchased used in 2016, made in the early 70s





whateve said:


> My black bags continued
> 7. Coach Gramercy small satchel, made in 1998, purchased used 2017
> 8. Coach Sheridan Marietta drawstring, made in the early 1990s, purchased used 2017
> 9. Michael Kors Manhattan, purchased new 2019
> 10. Coach Kaffe Fassett Marleigh, purchased new 2020


Terrific black collection whateve! My favourites are your NYC Pouch and Gramercy satchel.


----------



## More bags

Uptown Luxer said:


> Some eye candy to brighten the week!  More to come. Reissue 225 with ruthenium hdw, small vanity case 20S with classic chain, Kate Spade quilted tote with champagne hdw (have had this bag for over 7 years now and NO wear and tear!!!), Chanel boy WOC, Mulberry Lily, Gucci Disco, Chanel Business Affinity Medium size, and YSL WOC


I love your black collection @Uptown Luxer! Great modeling pics. I am twins with you on the Gucci Soho Disco and bag sisters with you on your Reissue 225 - mine is a 226 and one of my favourite and most worn bags!  Which black bags do you carry most frequently?


----------



## More bags

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Late post= Pink family !!
> Hermes Kelly 28 rose pourpre togo Phw
> Hermes Constance 18 rose azalee evercolor phw with matching rodeo charm
> Mulberry bayswater leather satchel
> Chanel boy bag


Beautiful pinks MrsMBunboxing!


----------



## More bags

My black bags,
*2017*

Louis Vuitton Noir Epi Passy GM
Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
Louis Vuitton Noir Denim Neo Cabby MM
Celine Black Medium Classic Box
Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
Chanel Black Caviar O Case Double Pouch
Vintage Coret Black Snakeskin Clutch (handed down from my MIL)
Tory Burch Black Dena Foldover Messenger Bag



*2020*

Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
Vintage Black Coret Snakeskin Clutch
Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
Chanel Black Caviar Wallet on Chain Gold Hardware

Gucci Black Soho Disco


----------



## Uptown Luxer

More bags said:


> I love your black collection @Uptown Luxer! Great modeling pics. I am twins with you on the Gucci Soho Disco and bag sisters with you on your Reissue 225 - mine is a 226 and one of my favourite and most worn bags!  Which black bags do you carry most frequently?


Thank you very much!!!
Yes, the reissue is awesome!  I wish I could use it more. 
My most used black bags are: the Mulberry Lily, Chanel Business Affinity, Gucci disco, a cheapy crossbody from Banana republic that I always wear in the rain ... lol that bag has intact and it costed me $10 5 years ago (ironic). I go through phases. There was a time I was using the YSL woc every weekend.  I think their pebbled leather is well made. 
What about you?


----------



## Uptown Luxer

whateve said:


> this post proves that you can have a lot of black bags without too much overlap. They are all so beautiful and different from each other.


Thank you very very much!!!!
I must say that this thread has been helping me to find beauty and gratitude in my current collection and lust less after other bags.  Taking pictures of our collections help to have a bird’s eye view


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> OMG, this is hysterical!
> Well, I don't color my hair, but my hair is short, so it's going to look pretty strange in a few weeks when I'm well overdue for a haircut.
> I did think ahead last week to have my manicurist remove my gel mani and cut my nails very short, so now I'm "au naturel" which probably isn't a bad thing. I'm using my little container of Dior Crème Abricot cuticle cream as often as possible, what with all the hand-washing.
> I do get regular facials, but the most important part of that is exfoliating, which I also do at home twice a week. I have a nice product, and if I run out there's always the rub-your-face-with-a-washcloth method that I did in grad school when I had no $$$ for luxuries.
> Back to tweezing my own eyebrows. I think I'll live.
> I guess in the general scheme of things, I'm pretty low-maintenance!


I think one of the good things about having gone through a few stages of life is very little throws me off. Like you said, I have cheap or stay at home tricks I can use. So, if I can’t get professional beauty support - No worries!  Lol!

Anyone remember SunIn hair bleaching spray? It was supposed to give you beach sun streaks? I tried it and it turned my dark brown hair Ronald McDonald red!!!!  If I can survive that, I can survive any beauty challenge. 


MrsMBunboxing said:


> My noir family!
> LV mongram twist in python
> LV keepall Vuitton Forever
> LV keepall split
> Hermes mini evelyne
> Hermes Birkin 35 epsom GHW
> Chanel double flap medium, caviar GHW
> Chanel tote
> YSL college bag
> Longchamp limited edition hiatus
> Longchamp Amsterdam tote


Gorgeous!  Your collection is TDF!


whateve said:


> I'm so happy I decided to grow out my gray hair several months ago. Maybe by the time this is over, it will be completely grown out. I don't have any problem cutting my own hair. I've been cutting it shorter in order to make it seem like I've made progress in growing it out. I usually straighten it after washing but I've started just leaving it to curl naturally. It's probably healthier and it doesn't matter since no one is going to see me other than DH. I never have a manicure since my nails look ridiculously tiny with any color on them. My cuticles are suffering from all the hand and dish washing. My toenails are in need of repolishing. I'll get to that soon. I don't like makeup so I'm fine in that department. My eyebrows need some work. They are very sparse. I've been mostly DIY with personal care so not much has changed for me.


I’m lucky in that I don’t get any texture or add on “process” on my hair so I don’t have to be frustrated about not getting to a salon. If it’s drip dry I get loopy curls. If I want to straighten it I can just use a flat iron. I do color it because my natural color is a dark reddish brown and I prefer a dark brown with golden undertones. But, again, that’s no biggie and if it grows out it won’t be too bad. I tried a box of drugstore color and er... shan’t be doing that again. 
My makeup routine is minimal and Mr. S isn’t a makeup fan in general so no worries there. My biggest “issue” is my nails. I get dip powder manicure every 10 days. I was lucky in that my salon opened for appointments only last Thursday. Not sure what I’m going to do for the next fill.


whateve said:


> My black bags in the order I purchased them
> 1. Brighton New York City Pouch, purchased new 2013
> 2. Coach studded mini Preston, purchased new 2014
> 3. Henri Bendel No. 7 camera bag, purchased new 2014
> 4. Coach large slim shoulder bag, made in 2001, purchased used in 2015, strap embellishment done 2019
> 5. Coach curb chain whiplash Dakotah, purchased new 2015
> 6. Coach vintage shoulder bag, purchased used in 2016, made in the early 70s


Great black bags. I especially like your Brighton pouch and HB shoulder bag!


msd_bags said:


> I think I can relate to liking a bag, using it a lot, then getting bored.  I’ve had the same experience with some bags.  But because I have a lot in my collection, rotation can take a while.  Sometimes, by the time a specific bag is back in rotation, my being bored with it has lessened.  And sometimes there’s just a particular feature of the bag that would stand out (e.g. leather smell, ease of use) that would make me appreciate it a lot again!


I agree. That’s one reason I can’t be a bag minimalist. But, this Fendi just didn’t get enough “relief” from other bags. I may need two new ones to replace it for this use for that very reason.


Uptown Luxer said:


> Some eye candy to brighten the week!  More to come. Reissue 225 with ruthenium hdw, small vanity case 20S with classic chain, Kate Spade quilted tote with champagne hdw (have had this bag for over 7 years now and NO wear and tear!!!), Chanel boy WOC, Mulberry Lily, Gucci Disco, Chanel Business Affinity Medium size, and YSL WOC


I saw you mod shot the small vanity case on the Chanel thread. It looks adorable but super tiny. What does it hold?


Cookiefiend said:


> Goodness, those a gorgeous! I love the strap on the MCM, nd the RL tote is great!
> Your Mulberry is lovely - have you carried it yet?
> 
> Bwahahahaa!
> My mousy brown roots are going to make an appearance, but I have high and low lights done - so it won’t be a striking difference in color. I don’t get manicures - the polish never stays - even the gels. I get pedicures occasionally, but do them more often at home anyway.
> However, because my facials (and dermaplaning) are all canceled for the near future, my luxurious mustache is going to have to be dealt with...


“luxurious mustache”   Yes the struggle is real. LOL!


More bags said:


> My black bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Louis Vuitton Noir Epi Passy GM
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
> Louis Vuitton Noir Denim Neo Cabby MM
> Celine Black Medium Classic Box
> Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> Chanel Black Caviar O Case Double Pouch
> Vintage Coret Black Snakeskin Clutch (handed down from my MIL)
> Tory Burch Black Dena Foldover Messenger Bag
> 
> View attachment 4695626
> 
> *2020*
> 
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
> Vintage Black Coret Snakeskin Clutch
> Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> Chanel Black Caviar Wallet on Chain Gold Hardware
> 
> Gucci Black Soho Disco
> 
> View attachment 4695623


You have done such a great job of curating across all your collection.   I love every one of the black bags you now have.


----------



## ElainePG

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My noir family!
> LV mongram twist in python
> LV keepall Vuitton Forever
> LV keepall split
> Hermes mini evelyne
> Hermes Birkin 35 epsom GHW
> Chanel double flap medium, caviar GHW
> Chanel tote
> YSL college bag
> Longchamp limited edition hiatus
> Longchamp Amsterdam tote


What a good-looking family! How do you like your YSL college bag? I was thinking about it last year, but didn't have an opportunity to try one IRL and hesitated to do a blind-buy.


----------



## More bags

Uptown Luxer said:


> Thank you very much!!!
> Yes, the reissue is awesome!  I wish I could use it more.
> My most used black bags are: the Mulberry Lily, Chanel Business Affinity, Gucci disco, a cheapy crossbody from Banana republic that I always wear in the rain ... lol that bag has intact and it costed me $10 5 years ago (ironic). I go through phases. There was a time I was using the YSL woc every weekend.  I think their pebbled leather is well made.
> What about you?


Fantastic choices, those are great crossbody bags! My most frequently carried black bags are my Reissue, Soho Disco and WOC. 
Last year I spent a lot of time obsessing over and researching Reissue 225s. I was trying to justify it as different enough from my red 226 and my black 226 and thought if I bought a black 225 GHW I could let go of 2-3 other bags with a similar size and function from my bag wardrobe. In the end I let go of that idea and didn’t buy it. When I see modeling pics of people with their 225s, I think dang that bag looks really good on them!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> My black bags in the order I purchased them
> 1. Brighton New York City Pouch, purchased new 2013
> 2. Coach studded mini Preston, purchased new 2014
> 3. Henri Bendel No. 7 camera bag, purchased new 2014
> 4. Coach large slim shoulder bag, made in 2001, purchased used in 2015, strap embellishment done 2019
> 5. Coach curb chain whiplash Dakotah, purchased new 2015
> 6. Coach vintage shoulder bag, purchased used in 2016, made in the early 70s


Did you do the strap embellishment on that Coach bag yourself? I am in awe!!!! 

And I've always been a big fan of that adorable little Brighton NYC pouch. Reminds me of my grad school days when I lived in The City.


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> You have done such a great job of curating across all your collection.   I love every one of the black bags you now have.


Thank you for your kind words @Sparkletastic


----------



## ElainePG

Uptown Luxer said:


> Some eye candy to brighten the week!  More to come. Reissue 225 with ruthenium hdw, small vanity case 20S with classic chain, Kate Spade quilted tote with champagne hdw (have had this bag for over 7 years now and NO wear and tear!!!), Chanel boy WOC, Mulberry Lily, Gucci Disco, Chanel Business Affinity Medium size, and YSL WOC


Your collection of black bags is classic… and classy. Beautifully curated.


----------



## ElainePG

MrsMBunboxing said:


> It's a fado guitar charm (Hermes petit H exclusive to Portugal)


Oh my gosh, what a coincidence! DH and I were listening to a playlist of Fado music this afternoon.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> My black bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Louis Vuitton Noir Epi Passy GM
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
> Louis Vuitton Noir Denim Neo Cabby MM
> Celine Black Medium Classic Box
> Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> Chanel Black Caviar O Case Double Pouch
> Vintage Coret Black Snakeskin Clutch (handed down from my MIL)
> Tory Burch Black Dena Foldover Messenger Bag
> 
> View attachment 4695626
> 
> *2020*
> 
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
> Vintage Black Coret Snakeskin Clutch
> Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> Chanel Black Caviar Wallet on Chain Gold Hardware
> 
> Gucci Black Soho Disco
> 
> View attachment 4695623


Love what you've done with your collection, @More bags . There doesn't seem to be any overlap now, and each piece definitely has its own function. Are you pleased? Is there anything else you'd add, or does your black collection feel "done"?


----------



## muchstuff

More bags said:


> Welcome to the thread. It’s great to have you here. There are lots of supportive people with great ideas. Many of us have been where you are right now. No matter where you are in building or curating your collection we can all learn from each other and work towards our goals. Don’t be too hard on yourself. You’re in good company.
> 
> 
> Hi muchstuff, sorry to hear your bags are stuck at the border, your lack of income and kiddos needing help. That really sucks. When things turn around, I hope you can find your perfect Celine phantom cabas - I have one in black and it is a fantastic tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic and elegant collection of classy black beauties @cowgirlsboots!


Knowing me I’ll manage to buy one regardless .


----------



## Uptown Luxer

ElainePG said:


> Your collection of black bags is classic… and classy. Beautifully curated.


Thank you !  Nice of you to say that.


----------



## Uptown Luxer

Sparkletastic said:


> I saw you mod shot the small vanity case on the Chanel thread. It looks adorable but super tiny. What does it hold?


It holds my iPhone 6s, LV cles, keys, my calvi card case or a flat card case and my pair of sunglasses without case


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

ElainePG said:


> What a good-looking family! How do you like your YSL college bag? I was thinking about it last year, but didn't have an opportunity to try one IRL and hesitated to do a blind-buy.


It's one of my slightly used bags because it's kinda on the heavier side and  with the chain you can only use it as a shoulder bag not as a crossbody.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

More bags said:


> Beautiful pinks MrsMBunboxing!


Thank you!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

More bags said:


> Lovely black collection! I haven’t seen that python Twist before, what a treasure! I was infatuated with the college bag a few months ago and researched it all over the internet and over tpf. I wanted one in grey and didn’t end up pulling the trigger. Your college bag is a beauty. Which of your black bags do you carry most often?
> I use my longchamp le pliage daily for work.
> And the mini evelyne and the LV twist often on weekends.  The mini evelyne is so casual and the LV twist I carry it as a crossbody but the chain is slightly heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrific black collection whateve! My favourites are your NYC Pouch and Gramercy satchel.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

ElainePG said:


> Oh my gosh, what a coincidence! DH and I were listening to a playlist of Fado music this afternoon.


What a coincidence!


----------



## dramaprincess713

muchstuff said:


> "Probably my biggest hurdle in regards to purchasing is that when something gets in my head, I can become borderline obsessive with it, and I haven't figure out how to get it out of my head other than to just buy it already."
> THIS. You're not alone, I suspect many of us have the same issue. In the midst of the world insanity going on I'm obsessing about a Celine phantom cabas, even though I currently have two bags held up in the US that I won't be able to access until the border reopens. Plus we have no income at this time and have to help our two kids with living expenses as they have no jobs at the moment either. Handbag addiction is real...


It's good to hear I'm not alone - sometimes I truly feel crazy! So sorry your bags are held up right now. I hope you get them soon! The Celine Phantom Cabas is gorgeous - it's crossed my radar more than once, but so far, I've managed to keep that one at bay. 



dcooney4 said:


> Welcome to the group. I find focusing on my bags is a great stress reliever as this is something I can have control over.


Thank you! Yes, it is a great stress reliever, isn't it? I'm glad we can all come here to TPF to share together.



Sparkletastic said:


> Welcome! We love new pocket friends!
> 
> My thoughts for whatever they’re worth.
> 
> First, I wouldn’t worry about number of bags just because of the number. I used to have a strict limit but then I realized it was arbitrary and didn’t serve me. Now my limit is based on what I can reasonably wear. If I have too many bags to wear them all then (for me) that is a waste of physical and mental as space and money.
> 
> Second, once I decided to buy decent bags, I still used to make poor choices because I got caught up in what looked nice / my fantasy lifestyle / what was popular / etc. With the help support and a few bag slaps  from the lovely ladies on this thread, I finally got to the place where I buy based on prior knowledge of what works and what I “need”.  The former is simply knowing that I like smallish medium sized, semi structured bags because of the space and physical profile.  I also only buy when a bag meets a vetted pre identified need / want.  These two elements have come from me tracking what I wear. I also track what I think I want for at least 6 months. I give a tick mark to a bag if it truly would have been a better option than what I own. If a bag isn’t meeting a known need or a gap, it’s far easier for me not to buy because I know it would languish in my closet.
> 
> (side note on what if’s - we all need to vow to buy for how we live. I’m not clubbing with Cardi B nor lunching with Queen Elizabeth. Bags that only suit those purposes need to be loved from afar. LOL!)
> 
> Lastly, we’re here for you. Someone(s) here have “been there / done that” on just about every goofy bag thing that you could even think about doing. Criminy, I’m glad there is no photographic evidence for some of my early foolishness.  So, no bag shame here.
> I agree. I this time of uncertainty (and endless boredom) it’s bags to the rescue!


Thank you for the warm welcome! You gave some great advice and food for thought. I do get caught up on the number, and I have been wondering, lately, if it serving me. I mean, I do want a smaller number of bags, but I'm starting to feel it's probably not worth beating myself up over not getting to a random number I've set for myself. And I also do think I have gotten caught up in what looked nice/my fantasy lifestyle/what was popular/etc. I had been planning to track my bag use, but then everything ramped up and work from home orders were put into place, and now I'm not using any of my bags because I'm not going anywhere. Still, the intention is there, and I think that when things get more back to normal, tracking usage will give me some insights. I will take all the support and bag slaps I can get as I got through this journey of curating the collection!



Rhl2987 said:


> Welcome!!


Thank you!



More bags said:


> Welcome to the thread. It’s great to have you here. There are lots of supportive people with great ideas. Many of us have been where you are right now. No matter where you are in building or curating your collection we can all learn from each other and work towards our goals. Don’t be too hard on yourself. You’re in good company.


Thank you! I look forward to participating on this thread and learning from everyone!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Uptown Luxer said:


> It holds my iPhone 6s, LV cles, keys, my calvi card case or a flat card case and my pair of sunglasses without case


Oh! That’s more than I thought. I can’t carry any bag that won’t hold sunglasses, my iPhone, keys, a card case and a lip color. If I’m not mistaken, there is a wait list on these? This is one of the few styles that would make me buy new Chanel because it’s so adorable. But, I would like it just a little bigger.


dramaprincess713 said:


> It's good to hear I'm not alone - sometimes I truly feel crazy! So sorry your bags are held up right now. I hope you get them soon! The Celine Phantom Cabas is gorgeous - it's crossed my radar more than once, but so far, I've managed to keep that one at bay.
> 
> 
> Thank you! Yes, it is a great stress reliever, isn't it? I'm glad we can all come here to TPF to share together.
> 
> 
> Thank you for the warm welcome! You gave some great advice and food for thought. I do get caught up on the number, and I have been wondering, lately, if it serving me. I mean, I do want a smaller number of bags, but I'm starting to feel it's probably not worth beating myself up over not getting to a random number I've set for myself. And I also do think I have gotten caught up in what looked nice/my fantasy lifestyle/what was popular/etc. I had been planning to track my bag use, but then everything ramped up and work from home orders were put into place, and now I'm not using any of my bags because I'm not going anywhere. Still, the intention is there, and I think that when things get more back to normal, tracking usage will give me some insights. I will take all the support and bag slaps I can get as I got through this journey of curating the collection!
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Thank you! I look forward to participating on this thread and learning from everyone!


Give yourself some time. I had to struggle / analyze / evaluate a few years before I got a good handle on what I use and don’t. And, I still have to talk myself off the ledge every now and again.  The ladies here are great to talk to about purchases before I make them. It’s saved me a number of would be mistakes.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Well.. the major county in my metropolitan area (Dallas / Fort Worth, TX) just ordered mandatory shelter in place for 2 weeks. So, essentially, everyone there must stay home unless there is an emergency. It’s neighboring my county so I presume we will follow suit.

I feel like such a brat. I am very sorry for those who have become sick and those who have lost loved ones. But, I really want to get out of my house and do something productive or fun. I am going to spend some quality time tomorrow thinking about how I can make this time work for me vs. feeling trapped by it.


----------



## Uptown Luxer

Sparkletastic said:


> Well.. the major county in my metropolitan area (Dallas, TX) just ordered mandatory shelter in place for 2 weeks. So, essentially, everyone there must stay home unless there is an emergency. It’s neighboring my county so I presume we will follow suit.
> 
> I feel like such a brat. I am very sorry for those who have become sick and those who have lost loved ones. But, I really want to get out of my house and do something productive or fun. I am going to spend some quality time tomorrow thinking about how I can make this time work for me vs. feeling trapped by it.


I think that’s a great approach!!!  Here in CA we were told to stay home.  Everything is closed. My hubs is working from home. So we are trying to make the best out of it. As an introvert, I am usually a home body but even I am starting to feel claustrophobic.  It’s challenging for sure but we, humans, can be very innovative and adapt to any situation.  Hang in there. regarding the Chanel mini vanity, yes, I heard there was a long waiting list but some people were able to grab it.  There’s pink and black. Also, there’s the rectangular and the square.  I personally think that I have no use for the square but I was surprised by the size of the rectangular. It also has a little spot on the side for lipstick


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> I agree. That’s one reason I can’t be a bag minimalist. But, this Fendi just didn’t get enough “relief” from other bags. I may need two new ones to replace it for this use for that very reason.


Would you consider the Loewe Puzzle bag?  I was so close to getting the medium one in black prior to the pandemic!  And it crossed my mind then that though different, it has the same appeal to me as the Fendi BTW.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Did you do the strap embellishment on that Coach bag yourself? I am in awe!!!!
> 
> And I've always been a big fan of that adorable little Brighton NYC pouch. Reminds me of my grad school days when I lived in The City.


Thank you! No, I didn't do it myself. Coach stores has stations in them called "Coach Create." They have all kinds of embellishments you can have done. Usually they only do it on new bags that you buy in the store, but they made an exception for my older bag. They help you try out different things before you decide on the final result. If you can't get to a store, you can select the embellishments and placement online.


----------



## Sparkletastic

msd_bags said:


> Would you consider the Loewe Puzzle bag?  I was so close to getting the medium one in black prior to the pandemic!  And it crossed my mind then that though different, it has the same appeal to me as the Fendi BTW.


I’m a huge fan of the puzzle, but it wouldn’t work for this usage. I need something structured with built in organization. The Fendi BTW has a center zip compartment, two side compartments and interior slip pockets. So I need something restively carefree and super functional.


----------



## dcooney4

Uptown Luxer said:


> Some eye candy to brighten the week!  More to come. Reissue 225 with ruthenium hdw, small vanity case 20S with classic chain, Kate Spade quilted tote with champagne hdw (have had this bag for over 7 years now and NO wear and tear!!!), Chanel boy WOC, Mulberry Lily, Gucci Disco, Chanel Business Affinity Medium size, and YSL WOC


Gorgeous Bags!



MrsMBunboxing said:


> Late post= Pink family !!
> Hermes Kelly 28 rose pourpre togo Phw
> Hermes Constance 18 rose azalee evercolor phw with matching rodeo charm
> Mulberry bayswater leather satchel
> Chanel boy bag


Beautiful bags! Love the Kelly. I am beginning to think I might need a small pink bag.



More bags said:


> My black bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Louis Vuitton Noir Epi Passy GM
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
> Louis Vuitton Noir Denim Neo Cabby MM
> Celine Black Medium Classic Box
> Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> Chanel Black Caviar O Case Double Pouch
> Vintage Coret Black Snakeskin Clutch (handed down from my MIL)
> Tory Burch Black Dena Foldover Messenger Bag
> 
> View attachment 4695626
> 
> *2020*
> 
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
> Vintage Black Coret Snakeskin Clutch
> Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> Chanel Black Caviar Wallet on Chain Gold Hardware
> 
> Gucci Black Soho Disco
> 
> View attachment 4695623


I love what you did. Your collection is so pretty.


----------



## dcooney4

Does anyone else have a Surface and use Edge. Every time I post here lately it does wonky things.


----------



## kadelle

"Mar. 22: Black" - YAAAY, this is *my* week 

My favorite black bag (Aigner Diadora Lucida XS): 
Radley wallet which I turned into a WOC: 
My belovéd Aigner Diadora M: 

This is my entire black bag collection: 
And this is my most recent black bag purchase:  (Longchamp nylon pouch!)

Can't wait to see/ read about everyone's black bags cos I'm obsessed


----------



## kadelle

Omg sorry for my previous posting being so huge and in your face 
Thought the links would just show up as links and not as huge pics or thumbnails *facepalm*



Uptown Luxer said:


> It holds my iPhone 6s, LV cles, keys, my calvi card case or a flat card case and my pair of sunglasses without case



LOVE it 



MrsMBunboxing said:


> My noir family!
> LV mongram twist in python
> LV keepall Vuitton Forever
> LV keepall split
> Hermes mini evelyne
> Hermes Birkin 35 epsom GHW
> Chanel double flap medium, caviar GHW
> Chanel tote
> YSL college bag
> Longchamp limited edition hiatus
> Longchamp Amsterdam tote




perfection  love the Longchamp one, looks like it's perfect for travel!


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Does anyone else have a Surface and use Edge. Every time I post here lately it does wonky things.


I use Surface Go from time to time, but I use Chrome and not Edge.  With Chrome I have not encountered issues.


----------



## msd_bags

Uptown Luxer said:


> Some eye candy to brighten the week!  More to come. Reissue 225 with ruthenium hdw, small vanity case 20S with classic chain, Kate Spade quilted tote with champagne hdw (have had this bag for over 7 years now and NO wear and tear!!!), Chanel boy WOC, Mulberry Lily, Gucci Disco, Chanel Business Affinity Medium size, and YSL WOC


All gorgeous!


More bags said:


> My black bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Louis Vuitton Noir Epi Passy GM
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
> Louis Vuitton Noir Denim Neo Cabby MM
> Celine Black Medium Classic Box
> Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> Chanel Black Caviar O Case Double Pouch
> Vintage Coret Black Snakeskin Clutch (handed down from my MIL)
> Tory Burch Black Dena Foldover Messenger Bag
> 
> View attachment 4695626
> 
> *2020*
> 
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
> Vintage Black Coret Snakeskin Clutch
> Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> Chanel Black Caviar Wallet on Chain Gold Hardware
> 
> Gucci Black Soho Disco
> 
> View attachment 4695623


I love both your before and after collecdtion!


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> My black bags have gone through crazy change. I don’t own any of the ones I owned in 2016.
> 
> *2016:*
> 
> Prada Bauletto in nero saffiano w/ghw
> Monika Chiang black leather and pony hair bucket w/shw
> Dior Soft tote in black patent leather w/shw
> Chanel Jumbo black patent classic single flap w/shw
> Proenza Schouler black leather small courier with mixed shw/ghw
> Micheal Kors Leigh black goatskin w/shw
> Urban Expressions Faux Alligator clutch
> Michael Kors Mini Hamilton Crossbody black w/shw
> 
> View attachment 4695060
> View attachment 4695059
> *2020:*
> 
> Louis Vuitton LockMe II BB in black / shw
> Fendi Large By The Way in black / shw
> Jimmy Choo Raven in black / shw
> Max Mara Large Whitney in black / shw
> Saint Laurent Mono Cabas in black / black hw
> Dior Ltd Edition Studded So Black WOC
> Chanel City Rock Shopper Tote in black w/shw
> Saint Laurent Lou Camera Bag in black w/black hw
> 
> View attachment 4695065
> View attachment 4695069
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell I’m enjoying the black bags with black hardware trend.  Even though almost a third of my bags are black, I’m ok with that because I wear each of them a LOT! And I get bored with black bags easily so I need variety.
> 
> The only bag I miss is my Prada Bauletto. Love how sleek that bag is. But, I didn’t wear her that often.
> 
> Despite all the change, my black bags are the only color I still need to actively curate. I want to replace my Fendi BTW in the next year or two. I’ve worn this bag over 100 times since I bought it 4 years ago. :faints: And, except for a little bit of slouching, it still looks almost new. That means it was a great purchase!! But, I’m tired of it. So, I’m on the look out for a super practical, super durable, good looking everyday bag. If they ever make the Prada double zip bag in black with shw, I’m getting it in a heartbeat.
> 
> I also plan to get three other back bags:
> a dressy-ish medium sized flap bag (likely either the Chanel Boy or Chanel SF jumbo), a “proper”, sophisticated arm carry / top handle bag (no idea what that will be) and a swap out for my Chanel tote. I love the look of this tote but want something a little lighter with more capacity for travel. A bonus would be a pretty little black bag with ghw but, that isn’t something I’m actively looking for.


I love all the black bags in your current collection!!  Classy!


dramaprincess713 said:


> So, I read through all 188 pages of this thread, and I hope it's ok to join in, even though it's nearly April now. I need these kinds of thread to help me keep my mind when I just want to buy and also to hopefully bring my collection down closer to a number I feel is more reasonable.
> 
> Probably my biggest hurdle in regards to purchasing is that when something gets in my head, I can become borderline obsessive with it, and I haven't figure out how to get it out of my head other than to just buy it already. This is unfortunate because I seem to only have about a 50% success rate in the purchase working out for me. I do research my purchases a great deal, but I also have the wonderfully-awful ability to rationalize and convince myself into a purchase - even when I know there are things that probably won't work for me. I haven't figured out how to work through this yet, but I really need to because it just isn't a fiscally great way to do things.
> 
> My biggest hurdles in downsizing are sentimental attachments, the fact that I just love too many things, and a huge case of the "what ifs". I've done really well with listing a TON of bags to sell - ones that I didn't love. But I'm left with approx. 40 bags in my collection (including clutches, not including foldable totes like Longchamp or beach bags), which is more than I want. I can't seem to figure out where or how to downsize further though because I love what I have left.
> 
> Seems silly to be thinking of these things in the midst of all the uncertainty and concern in the world, but in the mess of thoughts tumbling around in my head these days, this remains a part of them. Sending well-wishes to you all. I hope you are all staying as safe as possible.


Welcome to the thread!! Bag lust/bag shopping is really difficult to manage at times.  But we help each other here!


dcooney4 said:


> mo851
> Evening bag
> Prada
> Coach
> MCM
> Mz Wallace
> Michael Kors
> Ralph Lauren


Love that MCM!!  And of course your new Mulberry SBS!  Have you taken her out for a spin?


----------



## momasaurus

dramaprincess713 said:


> So, I read through all 188 pages of this thread, and I hope it's ok to join in, even though it's nearly April now. I need these kinds of thread to help me keep my mind when I just want to buy and also to hopefully bring my collection down closer to a number I feel is more reasonable.
> 
> Probably my biggest hurdle in regards to purchasing is that when something gets in my head, I can become borderline obsessive with it, and I haven't figure out how to get it out of my head other than to just buy it already. This is unfortunate because I seem to only have about a 50% success rate in the purchase working out for me. I do research my purchases a great deal, but I also have the wonderfully-awful ability to rationalize and convince myself into a purchase - even when I know there are things that probably won't work for me. I haven't figured out how to work through this yet, but I really need to because it just isn't a fiscally great way to do things.
> 
> My biggest hurdles in downsizing are sentimental attachments, the fact that I just love too many things, and a huge case of the "what ifs". I've done really well with listing a TON of bags to sell - ones that I didn't love. But I'm left with approx. 40 bags in my collection (including clutches, not including foldable totes like Longchamp or beach bags), which is more than I want. I can't seem to figure out where or how to downsize further though because I love what I have left.
> 
> Seems silly to be thinking of these things in the midst of all the uncertainty and concern in the world, but in the mess of thoughts tumbling around in my head these days, this remains a part of them. Sending well-wishes to you all. I hope you are all staying as safe as possible.


Welcome! Can I just say - you have come to the right place! We've all been examining our buying/selling/hoarding/emotional patterns, and sharing insights and solutions. This moment in time is offering a different perspective that might prove helpful. (I must say I totally identify with the obsessiveness you mention in your first sentence!)


----------



## momasaurus

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Thank you for donating your masks.  We need them to protect ourselves to continue taking care of the sick! Stay safe everyone! And let's pray for our frontline workers. #thistooshallpass


Yes, but you are really thanking @Rhl2987, who donated her masks!


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> So here´s the Queen of closet museum pieces starting into black bag week...
> 
> very brittle small leather handbag from the 30ies
> View attachment 4695318
> 
> 
> 2 little faux leather handbags from the 40ies
> View attachment 4695317
> 
> 
> 50ies evening bags
> View attachment 4695319
> View attachment 4695320
> View attachment 4695321
> 
> 
> One of my favouritites! 50ies Goldpfeil handbag.It goes so well with everything and fits a lot while still being a smaller size:
> View attachment 4695335
> 
> 
> 
> Entering the 60ies: this one might the best quality handbag I own. The photos don´t do it justice and being a bit dusty and still in need of a lot of tlc doesn´t make it better... German Seeger handbag.
> 
> View attachment 4695324
> View attachment 4695322
> View attachment 4695323
> 
> 
> And the last one for this post: maybe the most unusal bag I own! I think this one is from the 60ies. The maker could be "Fortuna", a company I couldn´t find any information on.
> View attachment 4695336
> View attachment 4695337
> 
> 
> The bag has many issues (the dust the least tricky!) and undergone lots of structural repairs including welding of the fasteners during its life. The oval handle is made of some kind of plastic that starts feeling brittle- definetely one for the wardrobe museum. I wouldn´t dare wear it. It´s a Janus´ head with two faces.
> 
> View attachment 4695338


These are fabulous! So distinctive. That Seeger is amazing. Thanks for sharing these, and organizing them by decade!


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> mo851
> Evening bag
> Prada
> Coach
> MCM
> Mz Wallace
> Michael Kors
> Ralph Lauren


Nice variety!


----------



## momasaurus

Sparkletastic said:


> That is FABULOUS to say! I’ve been very candid about the fact that when I started poking around tPF I had over 150 bags - most of which were tacky, crappy or just sad.  I’m talking sub (or sub sub) contemporary / clearance bin yuckness.
> 
> Part of that is I did need to elevate my taste level. I come from very practical people who think “fashion” is foolishness. So, I had to learn about style and taste as an adult.
> 
> But, the bigger part is I wasn’t comfortable in spending money on myself. Those practical parents who raised me were also super thrifty savers. So, while I’m grateful they instilled that overall value system in me, I had to get over the money “issues“ I had. I’m still thrifty  but I realized it makes far more sense for me to spend $3000 on one bag I’ll love and wear than $50 on 150 bags that sit in my closet and make me feel bad.
> 
> So, thank you very much for your compliment. It means a lot.
> 
> But,  - yeah. Not so much on me not having an emotional attachment. Selling is often really hard for me but, I’ve become relentless in getting rid of bags I don’t use because I’ve learned no matter how much I _think_ giving them up will hurt, I always end up replacing them with someone I really am crazy about that is better for my life. And I don’t get any happy from owning things. I only get happy from using them. So, that helps motivate me to actively curate too.
> Thanks for the compliment!  I wouldn’t have thought I’d like the yellow either. But, I already had the blue and pink so I took a chance on it. I only wear her perhaps 3-4 times a year but, when I do she is a perfect fit for the outfit.


Taste is so interesting. How we cultivate and refine ours. I understand the practicality and thriftiness from your upbringing, and also how we get better at letting things go.


----------



## momasaurus

Sparkletastic said:


> Funnies from the quarantine!
> 
> Ok, I’ve mentioned, I got married ridiculously young and had my babies shortly thereafter. While they were infants / toddlers, I was working full time as I finished grad school. Then my husband and I were busy building family and careers. So, looking “nice” at any level past serviceable / professional was the last thing on my list. Lol!
> 
> But, once my kids hit their teens, our lives were going well and I started dressing better (that’s also when I started addressing the horror that was my bag collection. LOL!). So, over the past few years, I’ve been having fun dressing well, being extra particular about my nails & hair, etc. (not a big makeup girl tho) and generally enjoying feeling girly.
> 
> <cue ominous music>
> 
> Then foot surgery, virus social distancing, working from home and cancelled vacations hit.
> 
> I don’t know how y’all are going on externally supported beauty processes but, it was getting kinda rough up in here.  In an effort not to look like the love child of Sasquatch and Gollum, I’ve relearned the lost arts of plucking, manicuring, pedicuring, home hair coloring, sand blasting, spackling...
> 
> Because seriously... this meme is truth.
> 
> View attachment 4695407
> 
> What fun beauty processes are you rediscovering during the quarantine?


This is the best picture ever!!!! My face hurts from laughing.
I have given my fingernails a total break from color. It looks weird to me, but I'm getting used to it. I don't dye my hair (whew!), but the eyebrows are going to need some attention when I emerge from hibernation.


----------



## momasaurus

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My noir family!
> LV mongram twist in python
> LV keepall Vuitton Forever
> LV keepall split
> Hermes mini evelyne
> Hermes Birkin 35 epsom GHW
> Chanel double flap medium, caviar GHW
> Chanel tote
> YSL college bag
> Longchamp limited edition hiatus
> Longchamp Amsterdam tote


Something for every occasion! Great collection.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> Thanks! It's tinier than my usual bag so I don't use it very much. I saw it about a year before I bought it. I thought it was completely sold out when I found it in an airport shop so I didn't wait any longer.


It´s so cute and even if you do not use it very often I´m sure it is a very special item to own- a piece of art!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> Wow... wow... WOW! So many beautiful bags... I’ll confess my favorites are the Diors - such gorgeous leather!


Thank-you! I fully understand you prefer the Diors. 
The leather is truely gorgeous and most of them have this very special older Dior leather scent to them that has the ability to make me instantly happy. 
Who is a veritable pavlovian dog? Haha!  

The vintage bags are a field of collecting of their own. 

I´ll do a bag hunt in my own closet/ room this week and dig out some more black Dior and some more unusual vintage bags while sparing you the standard vintage.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Late post= Pink family !!
> Hermes Kelly 28 rose pourpre togo Phw
> Hermes Constance 18 rose azalee evercolor phw with matching rodeo charm
> Mulberry bayswater leather satchel
> Chanel boy bag


You have such a lovely pink collection! The little H horse bag charm is too cute!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> Bwahahahaa!
> My mousy brown roots are going to make an appearance, but I have high and low lights done - so it won’t be a striking difference in color. I don’t get manicures - the polish never stays - even the gels. I get pedicures occasionally, but do them more often at home anyway.
> However, because my facials (and dermaplaning) are all canceled for the near future, my luxurious mustache is going to have to be dealt with...


Aww don´t worry about your roots! Fancy a laugh? 
This is how I came home from the hairdresser  (after a 3.5 hour procedure) when I asked for my whole head full of high/low lights with my grey/white still showing, but not around my face, please. 
Hadn´t it been a half price Black Friday Special I would have been desparate! 
This way I got a diy kit and just cared for the around my face area myself. 




Re the mustache: being a dark haired/ light skinned "only scary `cause I´m hairy" woman I recommend the epilator.


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> Aww don´t worry about your roots! Fancy a laugh?
> This is how I came home from the hairdresser  (after a 3.5 hour procedure) when I asked for my whole head full of high/low lights with my grey/white still showing, but not around my face, please.
> Hadn´t it been a half price Black Friday Special I would have been desparate!
> This way I got a diy kit and just cared for the around my face area myself.
> 
> View attachment 4695738
> 
> 
> Re the mustache: being a dark haired/ light skinned "only scary `cause I´m hairy" woman I recommend the epilator.


I'm searching amazon for an epilator as I type! 
(I think you look lovely!)


----------



## cowgirlsboots

kadelle said:


> "Mar. 22: Black" - YAAAY, this is *my* week
> 
> My favorite black bag (Aigner Diadora Lucida XS):
> Radley wallet which I turned into a WOC:
> My belovéd Aigner Diadora M:
> 
> This is my entire black bag collection:
> And this is my most recent black bag purchase:  (Longchamp nylon pouch!)
> 
> Can't wait to see/ read about everyone's black bags cos I'm obsessed




I love your Aigner bags, especially the Diadora Lucida! Is the hardware their usual shiny light gold or by any luck silver? I´m so yearning for a lovely Aigner with silver HW.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> I'm searching amazon for an epilator as I type!
> (I think you look lovely!)


Aww, thank-you! I only was soooo disappointed to come home with this distinctive white hairline which is what I absolutely hate. I think it makes me look like an owl. 
Running my fingers through the front part with two shades of dye makes such a difference...  of course the pros don´t want to hear this and I´ve only ever been to one salon where they actually did it the same experimental way and made me happy.


----------



## kadelle

cowgirlsboots said:


> I love your Aigner bags, especially the Diadora Lucida! Is the hardware their usual shiny light gold or by any luck silver? I´m so yearning for a lovely Aigner with silver HW.



Oooh a fellow Aigner lover, hey!  I think Aigner mainly uses gold hw, buut in the past I have seen collections with silver chains or at least gold & silver mixed. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that they come out with a silver hw line soon! Atm the only silver hw at Aigner I know of is from the men's collection (which I def love to shop from too occasionally!) And thank you so much


----------



## kadelle

cowgirlsboots said:


> I love your Aigner bags, especially the Diadora Lucida! Is the hardware their usual shiny light gold or by any luck silver? I´m so yearning for a lovely Aigner with silver HW.



My bags are all gold hardware, but as for their bags in general being more of a light gold, yes! Not all of their gold hw is super intense yellow gold- I'd say loads of it is champagne-gold or light yellow gold


----------



## cowgirlsboots

momasaurus said:


> These are fabulous! So distinctive. That Seeger is amazing. Thanks for sharing these, and organizing them by decade!


Thank-you!  The Seeger bag is of an amazing quality. It´s really heavy, too. Seeing it still in distress and dusty in my photos I should muster the energy to get it on the table and fixed up a bit. It has been sitting on an open shelf for ages.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

kadelle said:


> Oooh a fellow Aigner lover, hey!  I think Aigner mainly uses gold hw, buut in the past I have seen collections with silver chains or at least gold & silver mixed. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that they come out with a silver hw line soon! Atm the only silver hw at Aigner I know of is from the men's collection (which I def love to shop from too occasionally!) And thank you so much


Yes, a huge Aigner fan! I´m so disappointed all their current hardware is gold. There ´s more than one model I´d love to buy as my "daily crossbody". The sizes are great, the quality is great, the prices are affordable.... The silver collections all have been a while...  I used to own an all black Lucy which was really nice, but I did not use it often enough to not give it to my daughter when she asked me for it.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

kadelle said:


> My bags are all gold hardware, but as for their bags in general being more of a light gold, yes! Not all of their gold hw is super intense yellow gold- I'd say loads of it is champagne-gold or light yellow gold


...but unfortunately still gold... I´ve seen many pics of the very light champaigny gold hardware that were able to almost convice me it could pass as silver, but knowing myself: it can´t and the poor bag would only sit on the shelf as especially a crossbody with a chain has to be silver HW for me or it would clash with my silver jewellery and make me feel uncomfortable.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

This advertisment turned up in my inbox. It might be of interest for anybody thinking of sanizing their bags. The products from this company I´ve used so far are very nice and reliable. 


https://www.lederzentrum.de/colourlock-hygiene-reiniger-150-ml.html


----------



## Sparkletastic

Woke up in a grumpy mood today which is frustrating because I had a great weekend. I’m just reeeaaally tired of being in the house. Like *seriously*. It’s been almost continuous for 6 weeks.  

Hopefully my doctor says I get to stop wearing the medical boot tomorrow! That would definitely lift my spirits. I feel like my foot is trapped in concrete. 

But, I won’t be back in heels for another month or so.  In anticipation of being in flat shoes I bought these Jimmy Choo sneakers. They’re sparkly. 


I missed them when they were in stores so I was happy to find a new pair resale. Yay! I’d love to have the silver ones as well so I’m keeping an eye out. 

Other than that, I decided to list the green & pink Kate Spade bag I bought last year. I haven’t worn it once. So, it needs to go! That means two bags up for sale and my collection drops to only 22 bags. :faints:  I’m more comfortable with 27-30 bags so, I really could do some bag hunting. But, nothing is interesting me at the moment. There are things I could buy that I’d really like but I don’t want to get back into that mode. I want to stick to only buying when a bag sits at the intersection of fitting a need (my lifestyle) and is one I crave. 

How is everyone else fairing today?


----------



## Cookiefiend

Congratulations on finding the shoes - I really hope the boot comes off tomorrow!

Our state is starting 'Stay at Home' effective Wednesday, they're saying for 2 weeks only but I think it will be longer.

While I think this is great - my co-worker (also known as Mr Cookie) thinks he will just keep on working.
My face = 
My job now is to convince him to at the very least compromise and go in twice a week. One day to complete all the reports, another to get them packaged up and in the mail, all appointments go to teleconference - no excuses. Employees work from home.
Yesterday I had a panic attack, hyperventilated and wound up in the hospital.
Today, I'm working, but really spending it winding up things like the forwarding the mail and phones to make the transition as smooth as possible.

EDIT - My co-worker has told one office to bring their laptops home, PROGRESS!!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I love all the black bags in your current collection!!  Classy!
> 
> Welcome to the thread!! Bag lust/bag shopping is really difficult to manage at times.  But we help each other here!
> 
> Love that MCM!!  And of course your new Mulberry SBS!  Have you taken her out for a spin?


Not yet! I have been stuck in stuck at home since I got the new one.


----------



## southernbelle43

Cookiefiend said:


> Congratulations on finding the shoes - I really hope the boot comes off tomorrow!
> 
> Our state is starting 'Stay at Home' effective Wednesday, they're saying for 2 weeks only but I think it will be longer.
> 
> While I think this is great - my co-worker (also known as Mr Cookie) thinks he will just keep on working.
> My face =
> My job now is to convince him to at the very least compromise and go in twice a week. One day to complete all the reports, another to get them packaged up and in the mail, all appointments go to teleconference - no excuses. Employees work from home.
> Yesterday I had a panic attack, hyperventilated and wound up in the hospital.
> Today, I'm working, but really spending it winding up things like the forwarding the mail and phones to make the transition as smooth as possible.
> 
> EDIT - My co-worker has told one office to bring their laptops home, PROGRESS!!


I am so sorry  to hear about your panic attack.  I am sure there are many who are having one.  It will all be well, we will all come out of this, different but wiser and better having lived through it. So stay calm, drink tea and play with your bags. Hugs


----------



## Sparkletastic

Cookiefiend said:


> Congratulations on finding the shoes - I really hope the boot comes off tomorrow!
> 
> Our state is starting 'Stay at Home' effective Wednesday, they're saying for 2 weeks only but I think it will be longer.
> 
> While I think this is great - my co-worker (also known as Mr Cookie) thinks he will just keep on working.
> My face =
> My job now is to convince him to at the very least compromise and go in twice a week. One day to complete all the reports, another to get them packaged up and in the mail, all appointments go to teleconference - no excuses. Employees work from home.
> Yesterday I had a panic attack, hyperventilated and wound up in the hospital.
> Today, I'm working, but really spending it winding up things like the forwarding the mail and phones to make the transition as smooth as possible.
> 
> EDIT - My co-worker has told one office to bring their laptops home, PROGRESS!!


I’m so sorry about your panic attack. Please take care of you.


----------



## Rhl2987

momasaurus said:


> Yes, but you are really thanking @Rhl2987, who donated her masks!


You ladies are too sweet. The nurse neighbor I was giving them to was not able to pick them up so I'm dropping them off to her soon!


----------



## ElainePG

MrsMBunboxing said:


> It's one of my slightly used bags because it's kinda on the heavier side and  with the chain you can only use it as a shoulder bag not as a crossbody.


Thank you for the review. Good to know, since I do like to carry my bags crossbody sometimes.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Thank you! No, I didn't do it myself. Coach stores has stations in them called "Coach Create." They have all kinds of embellishments you can have done. Usually they only do it on new bags that you buy in the store, but they made an exception for my older bag. They help you try out different things before you decide on the final result. If you can't get to a store, you can select the embellishments and placement online.


It sounds kinda like "build a bear"… only for BIG girls!


----------



## whateve

kadelle said:


> "Mar. 22: Black" - YAAAY, this is *my* week
> 
> My favorite black bag (Aigner Diadora Lucida XS):
> Radley wallet which I turned into a WOC:
> My belovéd Aigner Diadora M:
> 
> This is my entire black bag collection:
> And this is my most recent black bag purchase:  (Longchamp nylon pouch!)
> 
> Can't wait to see/ read about everyone's black bags cos I'm obsessed



I love that first Aigner. I can understand why it is your favorite.


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> Congratulations on finding the shoes - I really hope the boot comes off tomorrow!
> 
> Our state is starting 'Stay at Home' effective Wednesday, they're saying for 2 weeks only but I think it will be longer.
> 
> While I think this is great - my co-worker (also known as Mr Cookie) thinks he will just keep on working.
> My face =
> My job now is to convince him to at the very least compromise and go in twice a week. One day to complete all the reports, another to get them packaged up and in the mail, all appointments go to teleconference - no excuses. Employees work from home.
> Yesterday I had a panic attack, hyperventilated and wound up in the hospital.
> Today, I'm working, but really spending it winding up things like the forwarding the mail and phones to make the transition as smooth as possible.
> 
> EDIT - My co-worker has told one office to bring their laptops home, PROGRESS!!


The panic attack must have been so scary. I'm glad you are better today. I think it will be difficult for all of us to stay calm over the coming weeks.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Thank you @southernbelle43 , @Sparkletastic , and @whateve - I appreciate your kind words. 
I feel like a namby-pamby, coddled baby and I'm a little embarrassed. But I am okay, blood tests came back showing I did have an imbalance, so my meds are changing…. and I'm avoiding stressful attention grabbing news.
Puppies, kitties, scarves and purses. TPF has been a big help - lots of eye candy!


----------



## southernbelle43

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you @southernbelle43 , @Sparkletastic , and @whateve - I appreciate your kind words.
> I feel like a namby-pamby, coddled baby and I'm a little embarrassed. But I am okay, blood tests came back showing I did have an imbalance, so my meds are changing…. and I'm avoiding stressful attention grabbing news.
> Puppies, kitties, scarves and purses. TPF has been a big help - lots of eye candy!


One thing I have learned is that we never have to be ashamed of the way that we feel.  Only if we act on those feelings is a way that harms others or makes our situation worse.  So relax and love yourself.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> I'm searching amazon for an epilator as I type!
> (I think you look lovely!)


Me too! If you find one that looks safe for the face, can you recommend???   

Oh, and it has to come in a plain brown wrapper, because DH knows I get my brows waxed, but the rest of my face? Not so much!


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> Aww don´t worry about your roots! Fancy a laugh?
> This is how I came home from the hairdresser  (after a 3.5 hour procedure) when I asked for my whole head full of high/low lights with my grey/white still showing, but not around my face, please.
> Hadn´t it been a half price Black Friday Special I would have been desparate!
> This way I got a diy kit and just cared for the around my face area myself.
> 
> View attachment 4695738
> 
> 
> Re the mustache: being a dark haired/ light skinned "only scary `cause I´m hairy" woman I recommend the epilator.


I agree with @Cookiefiend … you look terrific!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Me too! If you find one that looks safe for the face, can you recommend???
> 
> Oh, and it has to come in a plain brown wrapper, because DH knows I get my brows waxed, but the rest of my face? Not so much!


Did you ever watch The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel? She goes to bed with a full face of makeup, gets up after her husband falls asleep to clean off her makeup, put on face cream and put her hair in rollers, then wakes up before him to fix her hair and makeup, then gets back into bed so when he wakes up she looks perfect.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Congratulations on finding the shoes - I really hope the boot comes off tomorrow!
> 
> Our state is starting 'Stay at Home' effective Wednesday, they're saying for 2 weeks only but I think it will be longer.
> 
> While I think this is great - my co-worker (also known as Mr Cookie) thinks he will just keep on working.
> My face =
> My job now is to convince him to at the very least compromise and go in twice a week. One day to complete all the reports, another to get them packaged up and in the mail, all appointments go to teleconference - no excuses. Employees work from home.
> *Yesterday I had a panic attack, hyperventilated and wound up in the hospital.*
> Today, I'm working, but really spending it winding up things like the forwarding the mail and phones to make the transition as smooth as possible.
> 
> EDIT - My co-worker has told one office to bring their laptops home, PROGRESS!!


Oh, sweetie, I'm so sorry about that panic attack. I'm susceptible to them too, though I'm not at the point (yet) where I've ended up in the hospital. Was sent to the E.R. once, my doc thought I had a pulmonary embolism, but nope… panic attack. Now I have rescue medicine, which I prefer not to use, but it's nice to know it's available.

Our state has been "Stay At Home" since last week. Honestly, I relaxed quite a bit once the order was in place. At least it took the decision-making out of our hands! As best I can tell, people around here are paying attention to the order. We've been going on daily neighborhood walks (which is allowed, and keeps our sanity!) and we see other people outside too, but we all maintain a respectful distance. 

I think you'll find that once you're settled into your home office, with your co-worker and your co-dog, you'll calm down a bit. Hang in there.


----------



## ElainePG

southernbelle43 said:


> One thing I have learned is that we never have to be ashamed of the way that we feel.  Only if we act on those feelings is a way that harms others or makes our situation worse.  So relax and love yourself.


This!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Did you ever watch The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel? She goes to bed with a full face of makeup, gets up after her husband falls asleep to clean off her makeup, put on face cream and put her hair in rollers, then wakes up before him to fix her hair and makeup, then gets back into bed so when he wakes up she looks perfect.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Work demands are light for me as I can’t travel. I’ve done video calls but, the time I usually allot to travel is empty. I was a little better prepared than most for this because I had planned to be home anyway recovering from surgery. No complaints on my end. I know I’m very lucky. 

Mr. Sparkle works from home as the norm. His clients are dealing with other “fires” because of Covid-19. So, we’re
both essentially enjoying paid (bored to death, eyes rolling back in head, minds numbed) vacay.  

We spent most of the day trying to have fun reorganizing the house. We’re both just-shy-of-OCD-organized as it is which made this a little bit of a challenge. Wasn’t much to re-organize. 

I spent a couple hours caring for my bags. I pulled them all off the shelves to inspect, clean, condition, restuff etc. That was a lot of fun. But, I’m even more convinced of three things:  

1) I’ve done a great job of cutting what I don’t wear and not buying things I don’t need. Giving myself a pat on the back for that as it been a looooong journey.  I use all my bags and would feel a true gap if I got rid of any of them. (I mentioned I’m tired of the Fendi but, it’s a great bag and works hard for me.)

2) For the first time in recent history, I actually “need” more bags (I’m 5ish shy of my optimal comfort level and 8-12ish shy of my flexible maximum. I get tired of bags easily if I wear them over and over. But, if I have variety, I can be happy with bags for yeeeaars. So, I want to carefully add bags to keep my collection feeling fresh and versatile.

3) No more flap bags for a while.  60% of my bags are flaps. That isn’t an issue in and of itself because I love them! But, I’m really enjoying my new non flap bags like my Fendi mini bucket and YSL camera bag. I’d love to add additional structured non flap styles. 
3a) No more Chanel flap bags!!! I love what I have but, I feel like I’ve been there done that. That’s probably why I’ve sold a few off in recent years. I may get a black one again (lamb this time) but, the fact that I’m dragging my feet on that when we all know I still can suffer from bag impulse control is a little telling. LOL! ​4) I need another wallet and another card holder.   I have one of each and while I’m not an SLG girl, it would be fun to have some variety. I’m going to tread carefully here thought. Oddly, while I love changing purses daily, I don’t like changing wallets. So, I think I’ll start with another card holder and see how that goes. 

Anyone else having any bag epiphanies as a result of the quarantine?


----------



## Cookiefiend

southernbelle43 said:


> One thing I have learned is that we never have to be ashamed of the way that we feel.  Only if we act on those feelings is a way that harms others or makes our situation worse.  So relax and love yourself.


Funny, I was talking to my youngest DS about this, he said the same thing. Thank you. ❤️


ElainePG said:


> Me too! If you find one that looks safe for the face, can you recommend???
> 
> Oh, and it has to come in a plain brown wrapper, because DH knows I get my brows waxed, but the rest of my face? Not so much!


Bwahahahaa! I’m still looking, so far delivery dates are so far in the future - late April! I may look like Snidely Whiplash by then! 
(Omg - I just burst out laughing!) 


ElainePG said:


> Oh, sweetie, I'm so sorry about that panic attack. I'm susceptible to them too, though I'm not at the point (yet) where I've ended up in the hospital. Was sent to the E.R. once, my doc thought I had a pulmonary embolism, but nope… panic attack. Now I have rescue medicine, which I prefer not to use, but it's nice to know it's available.
> 
> Our state has been "Stay At Home" since last week. Honestly, I relaxed quite a bit once the order was in place. At least it took the decision-making out of our hands! As best I can tell, people around here are paying attention to the order. We've been going on daily neighborhood walks (which is allowed, and keeps our sanity!) and we see other people outside too, but we all maintain a respectful distance.
> 
> I think you'll find that once you're settled into your home office, with your co-worker and your co-dog, you'll calm down a bit. Hang in there.


Thank you so much. ❤️ 
I’m glad it’s been declared, it is truly out of our hands now, even my co-worker <wink> agrees. He will probably still go in, but he would be the only person there, so still isolated. 
I noticed this afternoon more people than I’ve ever seen, out walking in the neighborhood. There was a Teacher Parade nearby (could have been through our area too, since there were so many people out), a police escort leading teachers in their cars through the neighborhood, kids and parents out waving to them.


----------



## Rhl2987

Uptown Luxer said:


> Some eye candy to brighten the week!  More to come. Reissue 225 with ruthenium hdw, small vanity case 20S with classic chain, Kate Spade quilted tote with champagne hdw (have had this bag for over 7 years now and NO wear and tear!!!), Chanel boy WOC, Mulberry Lily, Gucci Disco, Chanel Business Affinity Medium size, and YSL WOC


Lovely!!


----------



## Rhl2987

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Late post= Pink family !!
> Hermes Kelly 28 rose pourpre togo Phw
> Hermes Constance 18 rose azalee evercolor phw with matching rodeo charm
> Mulberry bayswater leather satchel
> Chanel boy bag


Love your collection and love the pink best in the background as well : )


----------



## Rhl2987

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you! I made the Niffler from scratch after watching Fantastic Beasts with my boy. We all fell in love with the cute little creature and had to have one in our lives.


Love those movies!


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> OMG, this is hysterical!
> Well, I don't color my hair, but my hair is short, so it's going to look pretty strange in a few weeks when I'm well overdue for a haircut.
> I did think ahead last week to have my manicurist remove my gel mani and cut my nails very short, so now I'm "au naturel" which probably isn't a bad thing. I'm using my little container of Dior Crème Abricot cuticle cream as often as possible, what with all the hand-washing.
> I do get regular facials, but the most important part of that is exfoliating, which I also do at home twice a week. I have a nice product, and if I run out there's always the rub-your-face-with-a-washcloth method that I did in grad school when I had no $$$ for luxuries.
> Back to tweezing my own eyebrows. I think I'll live.
> I guess in the general scheme of things, I'm pretty low-maintenance!


Smart about your nails! It would not be enjoyable to have gel nails and to figure out how to take them off at home or just leave them on to grow out for awhile. Regular facials are a must but I haven’t found a place yet where I live for this!


----------



## Rhl2987

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My noir family!
> LV mongram twist in python
> LV keepall Vuitton Forever
> LV keepall split
> Hermes mini evelyne
> Hermes Birkin 35 epsom GHW
> Chanel double flap medium, caviar GHW
> Chanel tote
> YSL college bag
> Longchamp limited edition hiatus
> Longchamp Amsterdam tote


Fantastic! I love that LV Keepall split!!


----------



## Rhl2987

cowgirlsboots said:


> Aww don´t worry about your roots! Fancy a laugh?
> This is how I came home from the hairdresser  (after a 3.5 hour procedure) when I asked for my whole head full of high/low lights with my grey/white still showing, but not around my face, please.
> Hadn´t it been a half price Black Friday Special I would have been desparate!
> This way I got a diy kit and just cared for the around my face area myself.
> 
> View attachment 4695738
> 
> 
> Re the mustache: being a dark haired/ light skinned "only scary `cause I´m hairy" woman I recommend the epilator.


Wow. I had to look up an epilator but now I’m curious and nervous! Does it work for fine hair too?


----------



## Rhl2987

cowgirlsboots said:


> Aww, thank-you! I only was soooo disappointed to come home with this distinctive white hairline which is what I absolutely hate. I think it makes me look like an owl.
> Running my fingers through the front part with two shades of dye makes such a difference...  of course the pros don´t want to hear this and I´ve only ever been to one salon where they actually did it the same experimental way and made me happy.


I love your hair!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Rhl2987 said:


> Smart about your nails! It would not be enjoyable to have gel nails and to figure out how to take them off at home or just leave them on to grow out for awhile. Regular facials are a must but I haven’t found a place yet where I live for this!


My nail salon is staying open and only taking 8 people at a time (appointments only no walk ins) to stay under the rules for group gatherings. I’m a regular so I’ve been able to get in easily so far. Push come to shove I can just take the dip power off myself and mani/pedi at home. I really don’t have any beauty services except haircuts that I can’t do at home. And, my hair is long so I can survive without a cut indefinitely. I’m not saying I’m as good as the skilled estheticians. I’m just trying to keep from looking like...


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> Woke up in a grumpy mood today which is frustrating because I had a great weekend. I’m just reeeaaally tired of being in the house. Like *seriously*. It’s been almost continuous for 6 weeks.
> 
> Hopefully my doctor says I get to stop wearing the medical boot tomorrow! That would definitely lift my spirits. I feel like my foot is trapped in concrete.
> 
> But, I won’t be back in heels for another month or so.  In anticipation of being in flat shoes I bought these Jimmy Choo sneakers. They’re sparkly.
> View attachment 4695816
> 
> I missed them when they were in stores so I was happy to find a new pair resale. Yay! I’d love to have the silver ones as well so I’m keeping an eye out.
> 
> Other than that, I decided to list the green & pink Kate Spade bag I bought last year. I haven’t worn it once. So, it needs to go! That means two bags up for sale and my collection drops to only 22 bags. :faints:  I’m more comfortable with 27-30 bags so, I really could do some bag hunting. But, nothing is interesting me at the moment. There are things I could buy that I’d really like but I don’t want to get back into that mode. I want to stick to only buying when a bag sits at the intersection of fitting a need (my lifestyle) and is one I crave.
> 
> How is everyone else fairing today?


Love your new shoes! And 6 weeks in the house is so long. We’ve only had just over a week now and it’s quite dreadful. I am shocked at the mental health effects of staying in your home for so long. I hope that others are faring well. We’ll get through it but I can’t imagine staying home for months like this. I will do whatever is necessary and will continue social distancing until the crisis is over, even if the federal quarantine is lifted. 

I hope that your boot will be coming off soon!’


----------



## Rhl2987

Cookiefiend said:


> Congratulations on finding the shoes - I really hope the boot comes off tomorrow!
> 
> Our state is starting 'Stay at Home' effective Wednesday, they're saying for 2 weeks only but I think it will be longer.
> 
> While I think this is great - my co-worker (also known as Mr Cookie) thinks he will just keep on working.
> My face =
> My job now is to convince him to at the very least compromise and go in twice a week. One day to complete all the reports, another to get them packaged up and in the mail, all appointments go to teleconference - no excuses. Employees work from home.
> Yesterday I had a panic attack, hyperventilated and wound up in the hospital.
> Today, I'm working, but really spending it winding up things like the forwarding the mail and phones to make the transition as smooth as possible.
> 
> EDIT - My co-worker has told one office to bring their laptops home, PROGRESS!!


I’m so sorry about your panic attack and having to convince your husband to stay safe. I’m glad you’ve made progress! And I wish there was a way for you to be less stressed but completely understand how tough the situation is. We just received a shelter in place mandate for our city.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Rhl2987 said:


> Love your new shoes! And 6 weeks in the house is so long. We’ve only had just over a week now and it’s quite dreadful. I am shocked at the mental health effects of staying in your home for so long. I hope that others are faring well. We’ll get through it but I can’t imagine staying home for months like this. I will do whatever is necessary and will continue social distancing until the crisis is over, even if the federal quarantine is lifted.
> 
> I hope that your boot will be coming off soon!’


Thank you!!! This has been far harder than I would I’ve expected.  I had gone into the recovery saying - just 6 weeks. Now it seems like it may extend time 8-10 weeks.  I just wasn’t mentally prepared for that. 

Perhaps this time will make all of us more kind and caring for those who are shut in due to high risk pregnancies, illness or old age. I know I certainly have a new perspective.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> Work demands are light for me as I can’t travel. I’ve done video calls but, the time I usually allot to travel is empty. I was a little better prepared than most for this because I had planned to be home anyway recovering from surgery. No complaints on my end. I know I’m very lucky.
> 
> Mr. Sparkle works from home as the norm. His clients are dealing with other “fires” because of Covid-19. So, we’re
> both essentially enjoying paid (bored to death, eyes rolling back in head, minds numbed) vacay.
> 
> We spent most of the day trying to have fun reorganizing the house. We’re both just-shy-of-OCD-organized as it is which made this a little bit of a challenge. Wasn’t much to re-organize.
> 
> I spent a couple hours caring for my bags. I pulled them all off the shelves to inspect, clean, condition, restuff etc. That was a lot of fun. But, I’m even more convinced of three things:
> 
> 1) I’ve done a great job of cutting what I don’t wear and not buying things I don’t need. Giving myself a pat on the back for that as it been a looooong journey.  I use all my bags and would feel a true gap if I got rid of any of them. (I mentioned I’m tired of the Fendi but, it’s a great bag and works hard for me.)
> 
> 2) For the first time in recent history, I actually “need” more bags (I’m 5ish shy of my optimal comfort level and 8-12ish shy of my flexible maximum. I get tired of bags easily if I wear them over and over. But, if I have variety, I can be happy with bags for yeeeaars. So, I want to carefully add bags to keep my collection feeling fresh and versatile.
> 
> 3) No more flap bags for a while.  60% of my bags are flaps. That isn’t an issue in and of itself because I love them! But, I’m really enjoying my new non flap bags like my Fendi mini bucket and YSL camera bag. I’d love to add additional structured non flap styles.
> 3a) No more Chanel flap bags!!! I love what I have but, I feel like I’ve been there done that. That’s probably why I’ve sold a few off in recent years. I may get a black one again (lamb this time) but, the fact that I’m dragging my feet on that when we all know I still can suffer from bag impulse control is a little telling. LOL! ​4) I need another wallet and another card holder.   I have one of each and while I’m not an SLG girl, it would be fun to have some variety. I’m going to tread carefully here thought. Oddly, while I love changing purses daily, I don’t like changing wallets. So, I think I’ll start with another card holder and see how that goes.
> 
> Anyone else having any bag epiphanies as a result of the quarantine?


Love, love, love this and incredibly jealous of the level of order you have in your house. We have the opposite, which has only been made worse after having the baby. It feels like there are things everywhere, all the time. We hired cleaning he’ll only a few weeks ago which, of course, is suspended for the time being as I don’t want other people in our house (still paying them as long as were employed). But that just means our house is messy to the nth degree which certainly does nothing to help mentally when we’re here 24/7. I feel exhausted during the day so no desire or motivation to clean much other than laundry and dishes, the bare minimum. 

I’m interested to hear how you culled your clothes/shoes, if you did that. What rules did you use and questions did you ask yourself? How much do you have have left?

I’d love to hear what bags you are considering!!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> My nail salon is staying open and only taking 8 people at a time (appointments only no walk ins) to stay under the rules for group gatherings. I’m a regular so I’ve been able to get in easily so far. Push come to shove I can just take the dip power off myself and mani/pedi at home. I really don’t have any beauty services except haircuts that I can’t do at home. And, my hair is long so I can survive without a cut indefinitely. I’m not saying I’m as good as the skilled estheticians. I’m just trying to keep from looking like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4696089


I used to love to self-mani/pedi but I haven’t treated myself to an at home one but once since my daughter was born. Carving the time out for the appropriate care and then also for drying time doesn’t happen much. How often do you get your nails done? Funny thing about me is that I can’t go and get both at the same time. I get too antsy and don’t want to sit still for that long at one time, so I’ve gotten a handful of pedicures in the last year. It’s lovely.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Love what you've done with your collection, @More bags . There doesn't seem to be any overlap now, and each piece definitely has its own function. Are you pleased? Is there anything else you'd add, or does your black collection feel "done"?


Thank you so much dear Elaine.  I am not on the prowl for anything new to add to my black bags, at the moment. I am focusing on enjoying and using what I have. I don’t get the clutch out as often as my other bags. I just don’t have a clutch lifestyle right now. If I did, I would certainly search out a BV Gigolo Red Lauren Clutch!


----------



## More bags

muchstuff said:


> Knowing me I’ll manage to buy one regardless .


I am sure you could find one for a great price in great condition. Have you got a colour preference muchstuff?


----------



## More bags

@MrsMBunboxing The mini Evelyne is so cute .... I don’t need any more small bags, nope nope nope.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> My nail salon is staying open and only taking 8 people at a time (appointments only no walk ins) to stay under the rules for group gatherings. I’m a regular so I’ve been able to get in easily so far. Push come to shove I can just take the dip power off myself and mani/pedi at home. I really don’t have any beauty services except haircuts that I can’t do at home. And, my hair is long so I can survive without a cut indefinitely. I’m not saying I’m as good as the skilled estheticians. I’m just trying to keep from looking like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4696089


Pretty soon DH is going to expect me to cut his hair.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> I love what you did. Your collection is so pretty.


Thank dc, that’s very kind of you to say.


----------



## More bags

msd_bags said:


> All gorgeous!
> 
> I love both your before and after collecdtion!


Thank you dear msd!


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> Pretty soon DH is going to expect me to cut his hair.


Is it easy to cut?  I used to cut DS’s hair way back when.

Happily, Mr. Sparkle can take care of his own head so all I need to do is mind my own 

We decided that if I get the boot off, we’ll dress up next weekend even if we have to stay in the house. I can’t stand one more second in my lounge clothes. 

Side note. I sent pics of my Chanel tote and a pair of Chanel sunglasses to Yoogies and Fashionphile. Both offered more than I expected on the sunnies and waaaaaaay lower than I expected on the bag. They literally offered me about 50% of going resale on the bag. Nope. I’ll send the sunnies and just sit on the bag til someone buys it. I don’t need it to go anywhere. I can be extremely patient.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Is it easy to cut?  I used to cut DS’s hair way back when.
> 
> Happily, Mr. Sparkle can take care of his own head so all I need to do is mind my own
> 
> We decided that if I get the boot off, we’ll dress up next weekend even if we have to stay in the house. I can’t stand one more second in my lounge clothes.


I don't think I'll be able to cut his hair the way he likes. I used to cut my son's hair when he was little. Girls' hair is a lot easier.


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Aww don´t worry about your roots! Fancy a laugh?
> This is how I came home from the hairdresser  (after a 3.5 hour procedure) when I asked for my whole head full of high/low lights with my grey/white still showing, but not around my face, please.
> Hadn´t it been a half price Black Friday Special I would have been desparate!
> This way I got a diy kit and just cared for the around my face area myself.
> 
> View attachment 4695738
> 
> 
> *Re the mustache: being a dark haired/ light skinned "only scary `cause I´m hairy" woman I recommend the epilator.*


You look lovely! And you are always making me giggle


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Congratulations on finding the shoes - I really hope the boot comes off tomorrow!
> 
> Our state is starting 'Stay at Home' effective Wednesday, they're saying for 2 weeks only but I think it will be longer.
> 
> While I think this is great - my co-worker (also known as Mr Cookie) thinks he will just keep on working.
> My face =
> My job now is to convince him to at the very least compromise and go in twice a week. One day to complete all the reports, another to get them packaged up and in the mail, all appointments go to teleconference - no excuses. Employees work from home.
> Yesterday I had a panic attack, hyperventilated and wound up in the hospital.
> Today, I'm working, but really spending it winding up things like the forwarding the mail and phones to make the transition as smooth as possible.
> 
> EDIT - My co-worker has told one office to bring their laptops home, PROGRESS!!


Sorry to hear about your panic attack Cookie, and that you ended up in the hospital, too.  I hope today was a better day. Sending virtual hugs


----------



## msd_bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Congratulations on finding the shoes - I really hope the boot comes off tomorrow!
> 
> Our state is starting 'Stay at Home' effective Wednesday, they're saying for 2 weeks only but I think it will be longer.
> 
> While I think this is great - my co-worker (also known as Mr Cookie) thinks he will just keep on working.
> My face =
> My job now is to convince him to at the very least compromise and go in twice a week. One day to complete all the reports, another to get them packaged up and in the mail, all appointments go to teleconference - no excuses. Employees work from home.
> Yesterday I had a panic attack, hyperventilated and wound up in the hospital.
> Today, I'm working, but really spending it winding up things like the forwarding the mail and phones to make the transition as smooth as possible.
> 
> EDIT - My co-worker has told one office to bring their laptops home, PROGRESS!!


I'm sorry to hear about the panic attack.  This is really a difficult time for everyone in the world.  I know I was panicking inside last week.  Even if I had plenty of time to do things, I just couldn't move.  But this week is a bit better for me, I think we just need time to adjust.  And I cut back on covid news.



Rhl2987 said:


> Love your new shoes! And 6 weeks in the house is so long. We’ve only had just over a week now and it’s quite dreadful. I am shocked at the *mental health effects of staying in your home for so long*. I hope that others are faring well. We’ll get through it but I can’t imagine staying home for months like this. I will do whatever is necessary and will continue social distancing until the crisis is over, even if the federal quarantine is lifted.
> 
> I hope that your boot will be coming off soon!’


I never would have imagined that mental health would be an issue, but it is!!  I feel it too.  But I'm trying to fight off the negativity.  I joked with a co-worker who was a Pyschology major.  Told her she could handle this well because of her degree.  And she kidded back - "we are humans too!".

---
I meant to quote @Sparkletastic but somehow I lost the quote.  Anyway, I love how you and Mr. Sparkle are finding ways to well manage home quarantine time.   The cocktails!!  On keeping things neat and tidy in the house, somehow I'm not at that point yet.  I know I have all the time to do general cleaning, but I don't have the (emotional) energy to do it just yet.  Well, we are on "enhanced community quarantine" (read:  lockdown) until mid-April, with such period having a possibility of being extended so I'm in no rush.  Bags are not a priority for me in the meantime.  The other day I was thinking - maybe the recent events are teaching me not to attach so much value to material things (pertaining to bags).


----------



## Sparkletastic

msd_bags said:


> I'm sorry to hear about the panic attack.  This is really a difficult time for everyone in the world.  I know I was panicking inside last week.  Even if I had plenty of time to do things, I just couldn't move.  But this week is a bit better for me, I think we just need time to adjust.  And I cut back on covid news.
> 
> 
> I never would have imagined that mental health would be an issue, but it is!!  I feel it too.  But I'm trying to fight off the negativity.  I joked with a co-worker who was a Pyschology major.  Told her she could handle this well because of her degree.  And she kidded back - "we are humans too!".
> 
> ---
> I meant to quote @Sparkletastic but somehow I lost the quote.  Anyway, I love how you and Mr. Sparkle are finding ways to well manage home quarantine time.   The cocktails!!  On keeping things neat and tidy in the house, somehow I'm not at that point yet.  I know I have all the time to do general cleaning, but I don't have the (emotional) energy to do it just yet.  Well, we are on "enhanced community quarantine" (read:  lockdown) until mid-April, with such period having a possibility of being extended so I'm in no rush.  Bags are not a priority for me in the meantime.  The other day I was thinking - maybe the recent events are teaching me not to attach so much value to material things (pertaining to bags).


Thank you so much for the kind comments. I think we all “lean into” what is easy for us now. I certainly could be more productive trying to expand my business opportunities or something similar. But, with the stress and my current physical limitations, I don’t even want to think about it.

I’ve had to “dumb down” what I do right now because my main priority is staying mentally and physically healthy and keeping my relationships healthy. I don’t have the emotional or mental bandwidth to chart new territories or even take on known challenges. Kudos to those who seize this time. I just want to get off pain meds, walk like a normal person and see something other than these 4 walls.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

More bags said:


> @MrsMBunboxing The mini Evelyne is so cute .... I don’t need any more small bags, nope nope nope.


Lol


----------



## muchstuff

More bags said:


> I am sure you could find one for a great price in great condition. Have you got a colour preference muchstuff?


Taupe I think. But since I can't cross the border to get to my mailbox I have to find one in Canada or pay the deadly tax and duty combo if I have it shipped home .


----------



## More bags

muchstuff said:


> Taupe I think. But since I can't cross the border to get to my mailbox I have to find one in Canada or pay the deadly tax and duty combo if I have it shipped home .


Great choice - the taupe is beautiful!


----------



## dramaprincess713

Sparkletastic said:


> Welcome to the thread!! Bag lust/bag shopping is really difficult to manage at times.  But we help each other here!


Thank you! Glad to be here, and I welcome the help! 



momasaurus said:


> Welcome! Can I just say - you have come to the right place! We've all been examining our buying/selling/hoarding/emotional patterns, and sharing insights and solutions. This moment in time is offering a different perspective that might prove helpful. (I must say I totally identify with the obsessiveness you mention in your first sentence!)


Thank you! I do believe that I have come to the right place. This is certainly an interesting time to be examining my bag passion. The obsessiveness honestly makes me feel crazy sometimes. When I get like that, it truly feels like purchasing is the only way to get me to stop obsessing. There has to be a better way!


----------



## dramaprincess713

Boy, this thread moves fast! @Cookiefiend I'm so sorry about the panic attack. There's so much going on and so much uncertainty, it can get really overwhelming.

In one post, @Sparkletastic asked if anyone had any bag realizations during this time. For me, I'm really realizing how much my bag use and preferences are dependent on me going to work. I commute on public transit and often take or teach pole or aerial classes right after work, so I like BIG bags that can fit all my everyday items plus some. I'm a one-bag girl so I like bags big enough to fit everything and the kitchen sink. But I'm work from home right now, all my studios are closed, and we're all shelter-in-place right now so I'm not going anywhere. I have no need for any bag at the moment, but in absence of actually going into an office, I really am not sure if I have a need for big totes. 

Big totes make up the largest portion of my collection, so it really makes me think about what I would do with them if I were ever to get a permanent work-from-home job, which is something I hope for one day. Although, honestly, working from home right now has me feeling pretty grumpy, so who knows. To be fair, I think that is more of a result of my current, massive work stress than actually working from home. I work at a college and am on the team that plans our graduation ceremonies which are no longer happening at the end of the semester. We now have to come up with alternate plans and/or dates, but there are so many moving parts and outside vendors, contracts, etc., that we can't make decisions as fast as everyone wants us to. Plus, I don't love the verbiage the higher ups are insisting we use, and we also have to figure out alternate formats for other big end of year events while trying to figure out how to market things to students when they are not on campus and also how to best do the student advising that I do, so it's just been stressful and it all makes me super grumpy! BUT, I know I am super fortunate to have a job that I can do from home and still receive a paycheck during this time, so I'm trying to keep that in mind. 

Anyway, I got off-topic there, but as far as bags go, it's made me wonder - do I really love big bags because I love them? Or do I love them because they are the most functional bag in my life right now? If I already have ~10 totes in varying sizes of large, do I continue to buy them if I find one I love, if my lifestyle remains the same? Do I stop because I have enough and my lifestyle might change? Things to ponder...


----------



## essiedub

whateve said:


> My black bags in the order I purchased them
> 1. Brighton New York City Pouch, purchased new 2013
> 2. Coach studded mini Preston, purchased new 2014
> 3. Henri Bendel No. 7 camera bag, purchased new 2014
> 4. Coach large slim shoulder bag, made in 2001, purchased used in 2015, strap embellishment done 2019
> 5. Coach curb chain whiplash Dakotah, purchased new 2015
> 6. Coach vintage shoulder bag, purchased used in 2016, made in the early 70s


That Henri Bender bag is really cool! The swirls and that chain really make it! I hope you will post a modeling  shot and maybe even a bag spill!


----------



## essiedub

Uptown Luxer said:


> Some eye candy to brighten the week!  More to come. Reissue 225 with ruthenium hdw, small vanity case 20S with classic chain, Kate Spade quilted tote with champagne hdw (have had this bag for over 7 years now and NO wear and tear!!!), Chanel boy WOC, Mulberry Lily, Gucci Disco, Chanel Business Affinity Medium size, and YSL WOC


That vanity case is so adorable! Is it designed to be a bag that looks like a vanity case or is it actually a vanity case? Please show us the interior!


----------



## essiedub

More bags said:


> My black bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Louis Vuitton Noir Epi Passy GM
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
> Louis Vuitton Noir Denim Neo Cabby MM
> Celine Black Medium Classic Box
> Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> Chanel Black Caviar O Case Double Pouch
> Vintage Coret Black Snakeskin Clutch (handed down from my MIL)
> Tory Burch Black Dena Foldover Messenger Bag
> 
> View attachment 4695626
> 
> *2020*
> 
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
> Vintage Black Coret Snakeskin Clutch
> Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> Chanel Black Caviar Wallet on Chain Gold Hardware
> 
> Gucci Black Soho Disco
> 
> View attachment 4695623


Nice progression! I kinda am really interested in the Celine! Whadya think? Is it heavy? Do you like using it..assuming as a tote? There’s just something about it that is so appealing...tell us more!


----------



## essiedub

Uptown Luxer said:


> It holds my iPhone 6s, LV cles, keys, my calvi card case or a flat card case and my pair of sunglasses without case


Love this! Love all jewel box bags!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you @southernbelle43 , @Sparkletastic , and @whateve - I appreciate your kind words.
> I feel like a namby-pamby, coddled baby and I'm a little embarrassed. But I am okay, blood tests came back showing I did have an imbalance, so my meds are changing…. and I'm avoiding stressful attention grabbing news.
> Puppies, kitties, scarves and purses. TPF has been a big help - lots of eye candy!


Glad your feeling a bit better now. I agree with avoiding the news and doing things that give you pleasure.


----------



## dcooney4

During this stressful time I have been trying to keep to some kind of schedule. I started dieting before it started but am sticking to it. I want to be that butterfly that comes out of its cocoon when this is over. Mind you an older butterfly but a butterfly never the less. As an artist with postponed events I have started to try different media that I am not comfortable with ,but I am learning new things that challenges my brain and hands. It is also a fantastic distraction. 
     Bag wise during this time I find I am happy with what I have in my closet even if I am not using it. I have discovered I am not always comfortable wearing my higher end bags. I live in a somewhat rural area and most people don't carry them . I now just go with what works with my life style . My main thing is that it has to be good quality no matter the price point. I save my higher end stuff for the little towns I like to visit that are a bit more affluent. Unless it flies under radar then I wear them anywhere.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Thank you @More bags , @dramaprincess713 , and @dcooney4 for your kind thoughts - I am feeling better now that I know at least one employee (the diabetic one) will be able to work at home, and I know I'm not alone. I think everyone is suffering a bit mental health-wise right now.
Bring on the puppies! 
@dramaprincess713  - I've read your posts over on the Massaccessi thread - did you make a decision? I'm still tempted by the burgundy croc (though I know it's discontinued) and I very much like my Juliet Midi in the gray Flor. 


dcooney4 said:


> During this stressful time I have been trying to keep to some kind of schedule. I started dieting before it started but am sticking to it. I want to be that butterfly that comes out of its cocoon when this is over. Mind you an older butterfly but a butterfly never the less. As an artist with postponed events I have started to try different media that I am not comfortable with ,but I am learning new things that challenges my brain and hands. It is also a fantastic distraction.
> Bag wise during this time I find I am happy with what I have in my closet even if I am not using it. I have discovered I am not always comfortable wearing my higher end bags. I live in a somewhat rural area and most people don't carry them . I now just go with what works with my life style . My main thing is that it has to be good quality no matter the price point. I save my higher end stuff for the little towns I like to visit that are a bit more affluent. Unless it flies under radar then I wear them anywhere.


I think sticking to a schedule is extremely important. 
Yesterday, some friends and I had/did a Zoom Happy Hour - which was fun; it was nice to see everyone and hear them too. But one person was… un-kept. Hair was a wreck and she was wearing a holey sweatshirt. She's been under a lot of stress as well, she's on several boards and they are having to make hard decisions on letting people go… so I'm worried for her as well. Without her regular schedule, I am concerned she might be feeling discombobulated, because her everything is off.
Plus I know she's trying to help keep 'us' (the group of friends) connected. 
I know I need a little structure (heck I like structure in my purses!) - showers must be taken, beds must be made, the house must be cleaned, dog walked and fed, bills paid, all of that stuff that makes a day 'regular' needs to be done. Including getting dressed in real clothes (I went to the hospital in my jammies - oy… < face palm >) and brushing my hair, mascara too if I'm feeling nekkid. 
I will probably still go in once a week, there is a program on my office computer that I can't get on my home computer (due to incompatibility with the company's software) and I need to do payroll and comp sheets. 
Yesterday, especially after reading the Purse Blog article about cleaning our purses, I looked at mine and decided I was only going to carry the ones I know I can replace. That way if I ruin the handles or strap of my LV Pallas or LockMe Bucket with bleach wipes, I won't be as upset as I would be if I ruined my H Drag or my Dior Be Dior. I was going to carry the H tote I made because I can throw it in the wash, but decided I didn't like it enough!


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you!  The Seeger bag is of an amazing quality. It´s really heavy, too. Seeing it still in distress and dusty in my photos I should muster the energy to get it on the table and fixed up a bit. It has been sitting on an open shelf for ages.


Well, maybe now's the time! Such a beauty.


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Congratulations on finding the shoes - I really hope the boot comes off tomorrow!
> 
> Our state is starting 'Stay at Home' effective Wednesday, they're saying for 2 weeks only but I think it will be longer.
> 
> While I think this is great - my co-worker (also known as Mr Cookie) thinks he will just keep on working.
> My face =
> My job now is to convince him to at the very least compromise and go in twice a week. One day to complete all the reports, another to get them packaged up and in the mail, all appointments go to teleconference - no excuses. Employees work from home.
> Yesterday I had a panic attack, hyperventilated and wound up in the hospital.
> Today, I'm working, but really spending it winding up things like the forwarding the mail and phones to make the transition as smooth as possible.
> 
> EDIT - My co-worker has told one office to bring their laptops home, PROGRESS!!


I will PM you.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you @More bags , @dramaprincess713 , and @dcooney4 for your kind thoughts - I am feeling better now that I know at least one employee (the diabetic one) will be able to work at home, and I know I'm not alone. I think everyone is suffering a bit mental health-wise right now.
> Bring on the puppies!
> @dramaprincess713  - I've read your posts over on the Massaccessi thread - did you make a decision? I'm still tempted by the burgundy croc (though I know it's discontinued) and I very much like my Juliet Midi in the gray Flor.
> 
> I think sticking to a schedule is extremely important.
> Yesterday, some friends and I had/did a Zoom Happy Hour - which was fun; it was nice to see everyone and hear them too. But one person was… un-kept. Hair was a wreck and she was wearing a holey sweatshirt. She's been under a lot of stress as well, she's on several boards and they are having to make hard decisions on letting people go… so I'm worried for her as well. Without her regular schedule, I am concerned she might be feeling discombobulated, because her everything is off.
> Plus I know she's trying to help keep 'us' (the group of friends) connected.
> I know I need a little structure (heck I like structure in my purses!) - showers must be taken, beds must be made, the house must be cleaned, dog walked and fed, bills paid, all of that stuff that makes a day 'regular' needs to be done. Including getting dressed in real clothes (I went to the hospital in my jammies - oy… < face palm >) and brushing my hair, mascara too if I'm feeling nekkid.
> I will probably still go in once a week, there is a program on my office computer that I can't get on my home computer (due to incompatibility with the company's software) and I need to do payroll and comp sheets.
> Yesterday, especially after reading the Purse Blog article about cleaning our purses, I looked at mine and decided I was only going to carry the ones I know I can replace. That way if I ruin the handles or strap of my LV Pallas or LockMe Bucket with bleach wipes, I won't be as upset as I would be if I ruined my H Drag or my Dior Be Dior. I was going to carry the H tote I made because I can throw it in the wash, but decided I didn't like it enough!



I'm happy to hear you are feeling better. I agree - puppies for the win!

My confirmed MM orders are my black metallic Victoria (dark gunmetal HW, marine lining) and deep blue Africa Selene (letting Marco pick the HW and lining). I am fairly certain a metallic color-block and a pink/black/silver color-block will happen as some point, but I am still super undecided about styles. I'm wavering between a Selene, midi Selene or Victoria for a metallic color-block and a Zhoe, Grande Aura or Angelica messenger for a pink/black/silver color-block. I can't justify another bag purchase at the moment though so I'm have time to figure it out. I'm super excited for the two I have ordered, even though I know it will be a while before I have them. Never had a MM before, and I am very much looking forward to it!

I do thin keeping a routine and doing "real world" things (like getting dressed, a normal morning routine, etc.) are important. I have had varying success with it, but I'm trying. Yesterday, was cold and rainy, and I never left the apartment. I literally spent all day in my sleep tank - I never even put on pants!  Today though, I got dressed. I mean, I'm in leggings, but I'm dressed, and I put on a bit of eyeliner and mascara. I'm currently avoiding work because the emails that I've already received this morning have me stressed and on the road to grumpy already. But I'll have to get started on some work soon. I do have a noon virtual flexibility class scheduled, so that is something to look forward to!

I never even thought about sanitizing or disinfecting my bag until I read about it here! It makes sense, but I'm feeling weirdly conflicted about it. I have so little use for any of my bags these days that if I do have a reason to use one, I want to use the bags I love. I don't want to use my bags that I don't really care about or don't mind if they're ruined! But, I also don't want to ruin the bags I love, so I probably should use ones that I don't care about so much. I feel like such a child - I don't wanna!


----------



## momasaurus

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thank you! Glad to be here, and I welcome the help!
> 
> 
> Thank you! I do believe that I have come to the right place. This is certainly an interesting time to be examining my bag passion. The obsessiveness honestly makes me feel crazy sometimes. When I get like that, it truly feels like purchasing is the only way to get me to stop obsessing. There has to be a better way!


I think this is a good time to examine our bag passion, but maybe not to do anything drastic. Keeping track of our thoughts (mine at least change by the hour right now!), take action later. I did treat myself to 2 of the new Hermes lipsticks, just for the feels (I think @ElainePG did the same thing).


----------



## keodi

Sparkletastic said:


> Woke up in a grumpy mood today which is frustrating because I had a great weekend. I’m just reeeaaally tired of being in the house. Like *seriously*. It’s been almost continuous for 6 weeks.
> 
> *Hopefully my doctor says I get to stop wearing the medical boot tomorrow! That would definitely lift my spirits. I feel like my foot is trapped in concrete.*
> 
> But, I won’t be back in heels for another month or so.  In anticipation of being in flat shoes I bought these Jimmy Choo sneakers. They’re sparkly.
> View attachment 4695816
> 
> I missed them when they were in stores so I was happy to find a new pair resale. Yay! I’d love to have the silver ones as well so I’m keeping an eye out.
> 
> Other than that, I decided to list the green & pink Kate Spade bag I bought last year. I haven’t worn it once. So, it needs to go! That means two bags up for sale and my collection drops to only 22 bags. :faints:  I’m more comfortable with 27-30 bags so, I really could do some bag hunting. But, nothing is interesting me at the moment. There are things I could buy that I’d really like but I don’t want to get back into that mode. I want to stick to only buying when a bag sits at the intersection of fitting a need (my lifestyle) and is one I crave.
> 
> How is everyone else fairing today?


Great score on the shoes!! i hope you get to take the medical boot off soon!


Cookiefiend said:


> Congratulations on finding the shoes - I really hope the boot comes off tomorrow!
> 
> Our state is starting 'Stay at Home' effective Wednesday, they're saying for 2 weeks only but I think it will be longer.
> 
> While I think this is great - my co-worker (also known as Mr Cookie) thinks he will just keep on working.
> My face =
> My job now is to convince him to at the very least compromise and go in twice a week. One day to complete all the reports, another to get them packaged up and in the mail, all appointments go to teleconference - no excuses. Employees work from home.
> Yesterday I had a panic attack, hyperventilated and wound up in the hospital.
> Today, I'm working, but really spending it winding up things like the forwarding the mail and phones to make the transition as smooth as possible.
> 
> EDIT - My co-worker has told one office to bring their laptops home, PROGRESS!!


I'm sorry to hear about your panic attack, i'm glad you're doing better.


dcooney4 said:


> During this stressful time I have been trying to keep to some kind of schedule. I started dieting before it started but am sticking to it. I want to be that butterfly that comes out of its cocoon when this is over. Mind you an older butterfly but a butterfly never the less. As an artist with postponed events I have started to try different media that I am not comfortable with ,but I am learning new things that challenges my brain and hands. It is also a fantastic distraction.
> Bag wise during this time I find I am happy with what I have in my closet even if I am not using it. I have discovered I am not always comfortable wearing my higher end bags. I live in a somewhat rural area and most people don't carry them . I now just go with what works with my life style .* My main thing is that it has to be good quality no matter the price point. I save my higher end stuff for the little towns I like to visit that are a bit more affluent. Unless it flies under radar then I wear them anywhere*.


I feel the same way!


Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you @More bags , @dramaprincess713 , and @dcooney4 for your kind thoughts - I am feeling better now that I know at least one employee (the diabetic one) will be able to work at home, and I know I'm not alone. *I think everyone is suffering a bit mental health-wise right now.
> Bring on the puppies! *
> @dramaprincess713  - I've read your posts over on the Massaccessi thread - did you make a decision? I'm still tempted by the burgundy croc (though I know it's discontinued) and I very much like my Juliet Midi in the gray Flor.
> 
> *I think sticking to a schedule is extremely important. *
> Yesterday, some friends and I had/did a Zoom Happy Hour - which was fun; it was nice to see everyone and hear them too. But one person was… un-kept. Hair was a wreck and she was wearing a holey sweatshirt. She's been under a lot of stress as well, she's on several boards and they are having to make hard decisions on letting people go… so I'm worried for her as well. Without her regular schedule, I am concerned she might be feeling discombobulated, because her everything is off.
> Plus I know she's trying to help keep 'us' (the group of friends) connected.
> I know I need a little structure (heck I like structure in my purses!) - showers must be taken, beds must be made, the house must be cleaned, dog walked and fed, bills paid, all of that stuff that makes a day 'regular' needs to be done. Including getting dressed in real clothes (I went to the hospital in my jammies - oy… < face palm >) and brushing my hair, mascara too if I'm feeling nekkid.
> I will probably still go in once a week, there is a program on my office computer that I can't get on my home computer (due to incompatibility with the company's software) and I need to do payroll and comp sheets.
> Yesterday, especially after reading the Purse Blog article about cleaning our purses, I looked at mine and decided I was only going to carry the ones I know I can replace. That way if I ruin the handles or strap of my LV Pallas or LockMe Bucket with bleach wipes, I won't be as upset as I would be if I ruined my H Drag or my Dior Be Dior. I was going to carry the H tote I made because I can throw it in the wash, but decided I didn't like it enough!


I agree on maintaining structure.  My state has now implemented mandatory stay in place with the exception of essential personnel. effective midnight so earlier this morning. I was already working from home because of my immune compromised issues. I'm work at home indefinitely, and I keep my week work days structured. i find it helps me a lot; I wake up do yoga, shower, put on make-up, and  get ready as though i'm going in the office, take my brake, and lunch. on the weekends i do my regular chores around the house, and for company, i have you guys here on TPF, movies, and Last night I had a virtual "back in time" 70s dance party with my parents back home in NYC. After my near death experience in 2018, my outlook on life in general changed, and I'm just trying to make the best out of this situation.
as for bags, i'll post my black bags when i get off work. i do have some holes in my bag closet i want to fill, but that will come at the end of the year.


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> During this stressful time I have been trying to keep to some kind of schedule. I started dieting before it started but am sticking to it. I want to be that butterfly that comes out of its cocoon when this is over. Mind you an older butterfly but a butterfly never the less. As an artist with postponed events I have started to try different media that I am not comfortable with ,but I am learning new things that challenges my brain and hands. It is also a fantastic distraction.
> Bag wise during this time I find I am happy with what I have in my closet even if I am not using it. I have discovered I am not always comfortable wearing my higher end bags. I live in a somewhat rural area and most people don't carry them . I now just go with what works with my life style . My main thing is that it has to be good quality no matter the price point. I save my higher end stuff for the little towns I like to visit that are a bit more affluent. Unless it flies under radar then I wear them anywhere.


Just a POV. I found that when I have lived in cities where others didn’t typically wear designer bags, it actually worked to my advantage. No one knew my bags or cared about my bags. So, except for work situations, I could wear them without any issue.  Are you getting reaction to your bags or are you presuming reaction?  Maybe it’s less of an issue than you think and you can start feeling more comfortable with your bags. 


Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you @More bags , @dramaprincess713 , and @dcooney4 for your kind thoughts - I am feeling better now that I know at least one employee (the diabetic one) will be able to work at home, and I know I'm not alone. I think everyone is suffering a bit mental health-wise right now.
> Bring on the puppies!
> @dramaprincess713  - I've read your posts over on the Massaccessi thread - did you make a decision? I'm still tempted by the burgundy croc (though I know it's discontinued) and I very much like my Juliet Midi in the gray Flor.
> 
> I think sticking to a schedule is extremely important.
> Yesterday, some friends and I had/did a Zoom Happy Hour - which was fun; it was nice to see everyone and hear them too. But one person was… un-kept. Hair was a wreck and she was wearing a holey sweatshirt. She's been under a lot of stress as well, she's on several boards and they are having to make hard decisions on letting people go… so I'm worried for her as well. Without her regular schedule, I am concerned she might be feeling discombobulated, because her everything is off.
> Plus I know she's trying to help keep 'us' (the group of friends) connected.
> I know I need a little structure (heck I like structure in my purses!) - showers must be taken, beds must be made, the house must be cleaned, dog walked and fed, bills paid, all of that stuff that makes a day 'regular' needs to be done. Including getting dressed in real clothes (I went to the hospital in my jammies - oy… < face palm >) and brushing my hair, mascara too if I'm feeling nekkid.
> I will probably still go in once a week, there is a program on my office computer that I can't get on my home computer (due to incompatibility with the company's software) and I need to do payroll and comp sheets.
> Yesterday, especially after reading the Purse Blog article about cleaning our purses, I looked at mine and decided I was only going to carry the ones I know I can replace. That way if I ruin the handles or strap of my LV Pallas or LockMe Bucket with bleach wipes, I won't be as upset as I would be if I ruined my H Drag or my Dior Be Dior. I was going to carry the H tote I made because I can throw it in the wash, but decided I didn't like it enough!


I’m struggling a bit to keep a schedule and I’m surprised since I work from home as the norm. The main issue for me is that I’m now going into week EIGHT of being at home almost all the time. 

Also, my usual week day starts with a workout. It gets me going mentally and physically. I can’t work out with my bottom half healing or unstable - not even rehab or simple walks.  Yeah, I could do a chair workout but I’m not motivated or interested. So, that structure and mental boost I get from the early am workouts is gone. That means I’m sleeping later and more likely to be inexplicably sad / grumpy.   I’m not a moody person so I hate it! 

I’ve held a few social zoom meetings for my clubs and friends. Some I’ve moderated, some free form. I’m literally trying it all. Lol! While others seem to really enjoy them and be grateful for me doing so, I gotta admit. They are doing nothing for my mood. I’m just not a “talker”. I don’t like Skyping and I hate talking on the phone. I prefer being with people and _doing_ things where conversation is a fun byproduct OR having solitude to read, exercise, meditate, etc.  The only time I really enjoy endless talk is in a class or lecture. Soooooo... 

A bit of good news! The boot can come off! Now I just need to find a shoe that will accommodate my bandaged foot as the doctor wants me to keep it wrapped to support the ligaments. Whoo hoo!  I may have to buy 2 pair of something. One regular width and one wide width and just wear one of each.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you @More bags , @dramaprincess713 , and @dcooney4 for your kind thoughts - I am feeling better now that I know at least one employee (the diabetic one) will be able to work at home, and I know I'm not alone. I think everyone is suffering a bit mental health-wise right now.
> Bring on the puppies!
> @dramaprincess713  - I've read your posts over on the Massaccessi thread - did you make a decision? I'm still tempted by the burgundy croc (though I know it's discontinued) and I very much like my Juliet Midi in the gray Flor.
> 
> I think sticking to a schedule is extremely important.
> Yesterday, some friends and I had/did a Zoom Happy Hour - which was fun; it was nice to see everyone and hear them too. But one person was… un-kept. Hair was a wreck and she was wearing a holey sweatshirt. She's been under a lot of stress as well, she's on several boards and they are having to make hard decisions on letting people go… so I'm worried for her as well. Without her regular schedule, I am concerned she might be feeling discombobulated, because her everything is off.
> Plus I know she's trying to help keep 'us' (the group of friends) connected.
> I know I need a little structure (heck I like structure in my purses!) - showers must be taken, beds must be made, the house must be cleaned, dog walked and fed, bills paid, all of that stuff that makes a day 'regular' needs to be done. Including getting dressed in real clothes (I went to the hospital in my jammies - oy… < face palm >) and brushing my hair, mascara too if I'm feeling nekkid.
> I will probably still go in once a week, there is a program on my office computer that I can't get on my home computer (due to incompatibility with the company's software) and I need to do payroll and comp sheets.
> Yesterday, especially after reading the Purse Blog article about cleaning our purses, I looked at mine and decided I was only going to carry the ones I know I can replace. That way if I ruin the handles or strap of my LV Pallas or LockMe Bucket with bleach wipes, I won't be as upset as I would be if I ruined my H Drag or my Dior Be Dior. I was going to carry the H tote I made because I can throw it in the wash, but decided I didn't like it enough!


If I do get an opportunity to leave the house, I’m going to wear whatever bag makes me happy. I don’t put my bags on the ground and with the quarantine, I won’t even have occasion to really be sitting in public where my bag would be on a table or in a seat. So, really it would be about to straps. I’m not wiping down keys, sunglasses, packaged food I bring in the house, etc. and other items I will touch when I’m out. So, if I won’t sanitize a gallon of milk, carton of eggs, or can of corn etc. that others may have touched before I bring them in the house, I don’t feel the need to sanitize my purse that only I will have touched.  Just a perspective. 

What I am doing is what I always did: no shoes in the house and washing hands as soon as I get home. (and of course washing hands / using sanitizer as many times as available while I’m out) I also use sanitizing wipes on my phone while I’m out and when I get home.


----------



## keodi

Sparkletastic said:


> Just a POV. I found that when I have lived in cities where others didn’t typically wear designer bags, it actually worked to my advantage. No one knew my bags or cared about my bags. So, except for work situations, I could wear them without any issue.  Are you getting reaction to your bags or are you presuming reaction?  Maybe it’s less of an issue than you think and you can start feeling more comfortable with your bags.
> I’m struggling a bit to keep a schedule and I’m surprised since I work from home as the norm. The main issue for me is that I’m now going into week EIGHT of being at home almost all the time.
> 
> Also, my usual week day starts with a workout. It gets me going mentally and physically. I can’t work out with my bottom half healing or unstable - not even rehab or simple walks.  Yeah, I could do a chair workout but I’m not motivated or interested. So, that structure and mental boost I get from the early am workouts is gone. That means I’m sleeping later and more likely to be inexplicably sad / grumpy.   I’m not a moody person so I hate it!
> 
> I’ve held a few social zoom meetings for my clubs and friends. Some I’ve moderated, some free form. I’m literally trying it all. Lol! While others seem to really enjoy them and be grateful for me doing so, I gotta admit. They are doing nothing for my mood. I’m just not a “talker”. I don’t like Skyping and I hate talking on the phone. I prefer being with people and _doing_ things where conversation is a fun byproduct OR having solitude to read, exercise, meditate, etc.  The only time I really enjoy endless talk is in a class or lecture. Soooooo...
> 
> *A bit of good news! The boot can come off! Now I just need to find a shoe that will accommodate my bandaged foot as the doctor wants me to keep it wrapped to support the ligaments. Whoo hoo!*  I may have to buy 2 pair of something. One regular width and one wide width and just wear one of each.


That is fantastic news!!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

dramaprincess713 said:


> I'm happy to hear you are feeling better. I agree - puppies for the win!
> 
> My confirmed MM orders are my black metallic Victoria (dark gunmetal HW, marine lining) and deep blue Africa Selene (letting Marco pick the HW and lining). I am fairly certain a metallic color-block and a pink/black/silver color-block will happen as some point, but I am still super undecided about styles. I'm wavering between a Selene, midi Selene or Victoria for a metallic color-block and a Zhoe, Grande Aura or Angelica messenger for a pink/black/silver color-block. I can't justify another bag purchase at the moment though so I'm have time to figure it out. I'm super excited for the two I have ordered, even though I know it will be a while before I have them. Never had a MM before, and I am very much looking forward to it!
> 
> I do thin keeping a routine and doing "real world" things (like getting dressed, a normal morning routine, etc.) are important. I have had varying success with it, but I'm trying. Yesterday, was cold and rainy, and I never left the apartment. I literally spent all day in my sleep tank - I never even put on pants!  Today though, I got dressed. I mean, I'm in leggings, but I'm dressed, and I put on a bit of eyeliner and mascara. I'm currently avoiding work because the emails that I've already received this morning have me stressed and on the road to grumpy already. But I'll have to get started on some work soon. I do have a noon virtual flexibility class scheduled, so that is something to look forward to!
> 
> I never even thought about sanitizing or disinfecting my bag until I read about it here! It makes sense, but I'm feeling weirdly conflicted about it. I have so little use for any of my bags these days that if I do have a reason to use one, I want to use the bags I love. I don't want to use my bags that I don't really care about or don't mind if they're ruined! But, I also don't want to ruin the bags I love, so I probably should use ones that I don't care about so much. I feel like such a child - I don't wanna!


hahaa! I get it - I don't wanna either! 
The blue Africa will be beautiful - I can't wait to see them! 


keodi said:


> Great score on the shoes!! i hope you get to take the medical boot off soon!
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your panic attack, i'm glad you're doing better.
> 
> I feel the same way!
> 
> I agree on maintaining structure.  My state has now implemented mandatory stay in place with the exception of essential personnel. effective midnight so earlier this morning. I was already working from home because of my immune compromised issues. I'm work at home indefinitely, and I keep my week work days structured. i find it helps me a lot; I wake up do yoga, shower, put on make-up, and  get ready as though i'm going in the office, take my brake, and lunch. on the weekends i do my regular chores around the house, and for company, i have you guys here on TPF, movies, and Last night I had a virtual "back in time" 70s dance party with my parents back home in NYC. After my near death experience in 2018, my outlook on life in general changed, and I'm just trying to make the best out of this situation.
> as for bags, i'll post my black bags when i get off work. i do have some holes in my bag closet i want to fill, but that will come at the end of the year.


Thank you sweetie - I am feeling better and trying to make the best of a bad situation. 
A '70s dance party sounds so fun! 


Sparkletastic said:


> Just a POV. I found that when I have lived in cities where others didn’t typically wear designer bags, it actually worked to my advantage. No one knew my bags or cared about my bags. So, except for work situations, I could wear them without any issue.  Are you getting reaction to your bags or are you presuming reaction?  Maybe it’s less of an issue than you think and you can start feeling more comfortable with your bags.
> I’m struggling a bit to keep a schedule and I’m surprised since I work from home as the norm. The main issue for me is that I’m now going into week EIGHT of being at home almost all the time.
> 
> Also, my usual week day starts with a workout. It gets me going mentally and physically. I can’t work out with my bottom half healing or unstable - not even rehab or simple walks.  Yeah, I could do a chair workout but I’m not motivated or interested. So, that structure and mental boost I get from the early am workouts is gone. That means I’m sleeping later and more likely to be inexplicably sad / grumpy.   I’m not a moody person so I hate it!
> 
> I’ve held a few social zoom meetings for my clubs and friends. Some I’ve moderated, some free form. I’m literally trying it all. Lol! While others seem to really enjoy them and be grateful for me doing so, I gotta admit. They are doing nothing for my mood. I’m just not a “talker”. I don’t like Skyping and I hate talking on the phone. I prefer being with people and _doing_ things where conversation is a fun byproduct OR having solitude to read, exercise, meditate, etc.  The only time I really enjoy endless talk is in a class or lecture. Soooooo...
> 
> A bit of good news! The boot can come off! Now I just need to find a shoe that will accommodate my bandaged foot as the doctor wants me to keep it wrapped to support the ligaments. Whoo hoo!  I may have to buy 2 pair of something. One regular width and one wide width and just wear one of each.


Well - yay the boot is coming off! Boo - having to buy 2 pairs of shoes… how long will you need to be wrapped? Maybe you can find something not too expensive? 
I'm not much a talker either (something I noticed on the 2 Zooms I've done) but I do listen well. Some people are definitely talkers and they're not getting much of an opportunity to talk to (or at) others right now! 


Sparkletastic said:


> If I do get an opportunity to leave the house, I’m going to wear whatever bag makes me happy. I don’t put my bags on the ground and with the quarantine, I won’t even have occasion to really be sitting in public where my bag would be on a table or in a seat. So, really it would be about to straps. I’m not wiping down keys, sunglasses, packaged food I bring in the house, etc. and other items I will touch when I’m out. So, if I won’t sanitize a gallon of milk, carton of eggs, or can of corn etc. that others may have touched before I bring them in the house, I don’t feel the need to sanitize my purse that only I will have touched.  Just a perspective.
> 
> What I am doing is what I always did: no shoes in the house and washing hands as soon as I get home. (and of course washing hands / using sanitizer as many times as available while I’m out) I also use sanitizing wipes on my phone while I’m out and when I get home.


Yeah… I hear you! It's why I didn't take the tote I made - it's washable and big enough… but I don't like it enough to carry it unless I absolutely have to. I did wipe the handle of my LV Pallas with a clorox wipe yesterday - I figure they're dark anyway and will get darker with time. 
But you're completely right - my hands are clean and washed often (my poor cuticles), I don't set my purse anywhere dirty, and with the Shelter in Place order - I'm not going anywhere except the grocery that I would need to worry about it getting dirty/infected. 
Now when I came home from the hospital, I was told by both my nurse and the ER doctor to undress (everything - which wasn't much because I was in my pjs) in the garage, shower, and wash everything, including my glasses. After showering I went out to the garage with tongs, picked up my clothes and put them directly in the washing machine. I did not feel like that was overkill, but their warning did kinda scare me.


----------



## Rhl2987

dcooney4 said:


> During this stressful time I have been trying to keep to some kind of schedule. I started dieting before it started but am sticking to it. I want to be that butterfly that comes out of its cocoon when this is over. Mind you an older butterfly but a butterfly never the less. As an artist with postponed events I have started to try different media that I am not comfortable with ,but I am learning new things that challenges my brain and hands. It is also a fantastic distraction.
> Bag wise during this time I find I am happy with what I have in my closet even if I am not using it. I have discovered I am not always comfortable wearing my higher end bags. I live in a somewhat rural area and most people don't carry them . I now just go with what works with my life style . My main thing is that it has to be good quality no matter the price point. I save my higher end stuff for the little towns I like to visit that are a bit more affluent. Unless it flies under radar then I wear them anywhere.


Please share more about your diet! I am really struggling and am gaining weight currently, which does not help me mentally at all. I'm still working out almost everyday but food and eating is always my struggle.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Thank you so much dear Elaine.  I am not on the prowl for anything new to add to my black bags, at the moment. I am focusing on enjoying and using what I have. I don’t get the clutch out as often as my other bags.* I just don’t have a clutch lifestyle right now. If I did, I would certainly search out a BV Gigolo Red Lauren Clutch!*


Me, too! I'm madly in love with that bag. If I were younger, sexier, taller, and had a "clutch bag" life style, that bag would already be in my hot(ish) little hands!


----------



## Rhl2987

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you @More bags , @dramaprincess713 , and @dcooney4 for your kind thoughts - I am feeling better now that I know at least one employee (the diabetic one) will be able to work at home, and I know I'm not alone. I think everyone is suffering a bit mental health-wise right now.
> Bring on the puppies!
> @dramaprincess713  - I've read your posts over on the Massaccessi thread - did you make a decision? I'm still tempted by the burgundy croc (though I know it's discontinued) and I very much like my Juliet Midi in the gray Flor.
> 
> I think sticking to a schedule is extremely important.
> Yesterday, some friends and I had/did a Zoom Happy Hour - which was fun; it was nice to see everyone and hear them too. But one person was… un-kept. Hair was a wreck and she was wearing a holey sweatshirt. She's been under a lot of stress as well, she's on several boards and they are having to make hard decisions on letting people go… so I'm worried for her as well. Without her regular schedule, I am concerned she might be feeling discombobulated, because her everything is off.
> Plus I know she's trying to help keep 'us' (the group of friends) connected.
> I know I need a little structure (heck I like structure in my purses!) - showers must be taken, beds must be made, the house must be cleaned, dog walked and fed, bills paid, all of that stuff that makes a day 'regular' needs to be done. Including getting dressed in real clothes (I went to the hospital in my jammies - oy… < face palm >) and brushing my hair, mascara too if I'm feeling nekkid.
> I will probably still go in once a week, there is a program on my office computer that I can't get on my home computer (due to incompatibility with the company's software) and I need to do payroll and comp sheets.
> Yesterday, especially after reading the Purse Blog article about cleaning our purses, I looked at mine and decided I was only going to carry the ones I know I can replace. That way if I ruin the handles or strap of my LV Pallas or LockMe Bucket with bleach wipes, I won't be as upset as I would be if I ruined my H Drag or my Dior Be Dior. I was going to carry the H tote I made because I can throw it in the wash, but decided I didn't like it enough!


Thank you for sharing. I hope that your friend will be okay. I try to check in individually on friends when I can. 

I like hearing about your routine. Perhaps I can get to that point. I will have a temporary slowdown with work starting tomorrow, unless my call tomorrow leads to more help with another project immediately. I want to try to take some time to begin accomplishing things that make me feel better overall. I'm just down in the dumps at the moment, so need to take more time and effort!


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> Me, too! I'm madly in love with that bag. If I were younger, sexier, taller, and had a "clutch bag" life style, that bag would already be in my hot(ish) little hands!
> View attachment 4696378


That's beautiful!


----------



## Rhl2987

keodi said:


> Great score on the shoes!! i hope you get to take the medical boot off soon!
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your panic attack, i'm glad you're doing better.
> 
> I feel the same way!
> 
> I agree on maintaining structure.  My state has now implemented mandatory stay in place with the exception of essential personnel. effective midnight so earlier this morning. I was already working from home because of my immune compromised issues. I'm work at home indefinitely, and I keep my week work days structured. i find it helps me a lot; I wake up do yoga, shower, put on make-up, and  get ready as though i'm going in the office, take my brake, and lunch. on the weekends i do my regular chores around the house, and for company, i have you guys here on TPF, movies, and Last night I had a virtual "back in time" 70s dance party with my parents back home in NYC. After my near death experience in 2018, my outlook on life in general changed, and I'm just trying to make the best out of this situation.
> as for bags, i'll post my black bags when i get off work. i do have some holes in my bag closet i want to fill, but that will come at the end of the year.


That is incredible that you had a virtual 70's dance party with your parents. I love that so much!!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> Just a POV. I found that when I have lived in cities where others didn’t typically wear designer bags, it actually worked to my advantage. No one knew my bags or cared about my bags. So, except for work situations, I could wear them without any issue.  Are you getting reaction to your bags or are you presuming reaction?  Maybe it’s less of an issue than you think and you can start feeling more comfortable with your bags.
> I’m struggling a bit to keep a schedule and I’m surprised since I work from home as the norm. The main issue for me is that I’m now going into week EIGHT of being at home almost all the time.
> 
> Also, my usual week day starts with a workout. It gets me going mentally and physically. I can’t work out with my bottom half healing or unstable - not even rehab or simple walks.  Yeah, I could do a chair workout but I’m not motivated or interested. So, that structure and mental boost I get from the early am workouts is gone. That means I’m sleeping later and more likely to be inexplicably sad / grumpy.   I’m not a moody person so I hate it!
> 
> I’ve held a few social zoom meetings for my clubs and friends. Some I’ve moderated, some free form. I’m literally trying it all. Lol! While others seem to really enjoy them and be grateful for me doing so, I gotta admit. They are doing nothing for my mood. I’m just not a “talker”. I don’t like Skyping and I hate talking on the phone. I prefer being with people and _doing_ things where conversation is a fun byproduct OR having solitude to read, exercise, meditate, etc.  The only time I really enjoy endless talk is in a class or lecture. Soooooo...
> 
> A bit of good news! The boot can come off! Now I just need to find a shoe that will accommodate my bandaged foot as the doctor wants me to keep it wrapped to support the ligaments. Whoo hoo!  I may have to buy 2 pair of something. One regular width and one wide width and just wear one of each.


Congratulations on your boot coming off! And I admire you for trying so many things right now! I hope you can get back into a routine that works for you soon, now that you're getting more and more mobile!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Pretty soon DH is going to expect me to cut his hair.


Do you know how to do it?


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> I'm sorry to hear about the panic attack.  This is really a difficult time for everyone in the world.  I know I was panicking inside last week.  Even if I had plenty of time to do things, I just couldn't move.  But this week is a bit better for me, I think we just need time to adjust.  And I cut back on covid news.
> 
> 
> *I never would have imagined that mental health would be an issue, but it is!!  I feel it too.  But I'm trying to fight off the negativity.  I joked with a co-worker who was a Pyschology major.  Told her she could handle this well because of her degree.  And she kidded back - "we are humans too!".*
> 
> ---
> I meant to quote @Sparkletastic but somehow I lost the quote.  Anyway, I love how you and Mr. Sparkle are finding ways to well manage home quarantine time.   The cocktails!!  On keeping things neat and tidy in the house, somehow I'm not at that point yet.  I know I have all the time to do general cleaning, but I don't have the (emotional) energy to do it just yet.  Well, we are on "enhanced community quarantine" (read:  lockdown) until mid-April, with such period having a possibility of being extended so I'm in no rush.  Bags are not a priority for me in the meantime.  The other day I was thinking - maybe the recent events are teaching me not to attach so much value to material things (pertaining to bags).


I have a friend whose DH is a psychotherapist. He is still "seeing" his patients, but he is doing it remotely, either by phone or videoconferencing. She sent me a funny email, describing his clothing choices. When he's doing a video session, he wears a shirt, a tie, and comfy pants. When he's just on the phone with a patient, the tie comes off. I wrote back telling her I was impressed that he isn't doing these sessions in his pajamas and bunny slippers!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> During this stressful time I have been trying to keep to some kind of schedule. I started dieting before it started but am sticking to it. I want to be that butterfly that comes out of its cocoon when this is over. Mind you an older butterfly but a butterfly never the less. As an artist with postponed events I have started to try different media that I am not comfortable with ,but I am learning new things that challenges my brain and hands. It is also a fantastic distraction.
> Bag wise during this time I find I am happy with what I have in my closet even if I am not using it. I have discovered I am not always comfortable wearing my higher end bags. I live in a somewhat rural area and most people don't carry them . I now just go with what works with my life style . My main thing is that it has to be good quality no matter the price point. I save my higher end stuff for the little towns I like to visit that are a bit more affluent. Unless it flies under radar then I wear them anywhere.


I love your image of a butterfly emerging from her cocoon. Funny coincidence… I'm wearing one of my H scarves today, and it has butterflies all over it!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you @More bags , @dramaprincess713 , and
> I agree with you 110%. Right down to the mascara. :ghi5:


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> I think this is a good time to examine our bag passion, but maybe not to do anything drastic. Keeping track of our thoughts (mine at least change by the hour right now!), take action later.* I did treat myself to 2 of the new Hermes lipsticks, just for the feels* (I think @ElainePG did the same thing).


I bought one of the lipsticks a few weeks ago, and then last week when our county was told to shelter in place I treated myself to the lip baum. It's arriving today via FedEx. 

I got a text from FedEx this morning telling me that the package was being delivered "Signature Required." Really? They expect the driver and me to stand side by side while I sign his little electronic gizmo? I don't THINK so!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> Just a POV. I found that when I have lived in cities where others didn’t typically wear designer bags, it actually worked to my advantage. No one knew my bags or cared about my bags. So, except for work situations, I could wear them without any issue.  Are you getting reaction to your bags or are you presuming reaction?  Maybe it’s less of an issue than you think and you can start feeling more comfortable with your bags.
> I’m struggling a bit to keep a schedule and I’m surprised since I work from home as the norm. The main issue for me is that I’m now going into week EIGHT of being at home almost all the time.
> 
> Also, my usual week day starts with a workout. It gets me going mentally and physically. I can’t work out with my bottom half healing or unstable - not even rehab or simple walks.  Yeah, I could do a chair workout but I’m not motivated or interested. So, that structure and mental boost I get from the early am workouts is gone. That means I’m sleeping later and more likely to be inexplicably sad / grumpy.   I’m not a moody person so I hate it!
> 
> I’ve held a few social zoom meetings for my clubs and friends. Some I’ve moderated, some free form. I’m literally trying it all. Lol! While others seem to really enjoy them and be grateful for me doing so, I gotta admit. They are doing nothing for my mood. I’m just not a “talker”. I don’t like Skyping and I hate talking on the phone. I prefer being with people and _doing_ things where conversation is a fun byproduct OR having solitude to read, exercise, meditate, etc.  The only time I really enjoy endless talk is in a class or lecture. Soooooo...
> 
> A bit of good news! The boot can come off! Now I just need to find a shoe that will accommodate my bandaged foot as the doctor wants me to keep it wrapped to support the ligaments. Whoo hoo!  I may have to buy 2 pair of something. One regular width and one wide width and just wear one of each.


So glad to hear your getting that blinking-blank boot off, @Sparkletastic . That will be a real spirit-lifter. Getting two pairs of shoes (regular and wide) is a terrific idea. Something cute and fun, maybe equivalent to those sparkly Jimmy Choo sneakers?


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> But you're completely right - my hands are clean and washed often (my poor cuticles), I don't set my purse anywhere dirty, and with the Shelter in Place order - I'm not going anywhere except the grocery that I would need to worry about it getting dirty/infected.
> Now when I came home from the hospital, I was told by both my nurse and the ER doctor to undress (everything - which wasn't much because I was in my pjs) in the garage, shower, and wash everything, including my glasses. After showering I went out to the garage with tongs, picked up my clothes and put them directly in the washing machine. I did not feel like that was overkill, but their warning did kinda scare me.


That was great advice from your nurse & ER doctor. I never would have thought about getting undressed in the garage, but it makes a lot of sense.

I've been using Dior Crème Apricot on my cuticles several times a day. I was going to recommend it, but… drat! It seems to be sold out absolutely everywhere. 

I'm not going anywhere except for (extremely limited) trips to the grocery store, and walks by the bay. So I've moved myself into my little Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAB tote for the duration. It's light, it's small, it can be carried crossbody, and it fits the very few things I need at the moment. Also, I don't at all mind scrubbing it down if it needs to be disinfected.


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> Please share more about your diet! I am really struggling and am gaining weight currently, which does not help me mentally at all. I'm still working out almost everyday but food and eating is always my struggle.


I've been following this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/2020-weight-loss-thread.1022294/
What has helped me recently is intermittent fasting. It is very helpful right now because I can't go out and buy specific foods for a diet, and I don't want to have to cook separate meals for me and DH. I don't eat breakfast. I start eating once I've prepared lunch, which is usually after noon, most often 1 or 2 PM. Then I stop eating before I take my evening bath, around 7 PM. I'm not really limiting what I eat during the hours I'm allowed to eat. I don't know why this works but it seems to. Sometimes I'll get into bed and realize I'm hungry but I ignore it. I never feel hungry in the morning when I get up as that is just the way I've always been. If you are used to eating breakfast, you might want to choose a different hour span for when you'll eat.


----------



## Uptown Luxer

essiedub said:


> That vanity case is so adorable! Is it designed to be a bag that looks like a vanity case or is it actually a vanity case? Please show us the interior!


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> I've been following this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/2020-weight-loss-thread.1022294/
> What has helped me recently is intermittent fasting. It is very helpful right now because I can't go out and buy specific foods for a diet, and I don't want to have to cook separate meals for me and DH. I don't eat breakfast. I start eating once I've prepared lunch, which is usually after noon, most often 1 or 2 PM. Then I stop eating before I take my evening bath, around 7 PM. I'm not really limiting what I eat during the hours I'm allowed to eat. I don't know why this works but it seems to. Sometimes I'll get into bed and realize I'm hungry but I ignore it. I never feel hungry in the morning when I get up as that is just the way I've always been. If you are used to eating breakfast, you might want to choose a different hour span for when you'll eat.


I was doing this for a week or so and had great results. You’ve convinced me to start again. It felt really good to have that long a gap between meals, and it truly was not that abnormal to eat from 9:30-5:30 pm. I just wake up around 5 and will start eating then, so it gave me a break to be mindful before starting to eat at 9:30. I stopped partially because I’m still nursing but my daughter is almost a year old so we’ll be mostly done soon. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## keodi

Rhl2987 said:


> That is incredible that you had a virtual 70's dance party with your parents. I love that so much!!


We had a blast!



ElainePG said:


> That was great advice from your nurse & ER doctor. I never would have thought about getting undressed in the garage, but it makes a lot of sense.
> 
> *I've been using Dior Crème Apricot on my cuticles several times a day. I was going to recommend it, but… drat! It seems to be sold out absolutely everywhere. *
> 
> *I'm not going anywhere except for (extremely limited) trips to the grocery store,* and walks by the bay. So I've moved myself into my little Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAB tote for the duration. It's light, it's small, it can be carried crossbody, and it fits the very few things I need at the moment. Also, I don't at all mind scrubbing it down if it needs to be disinfected.
> 
> View attachment 4696420



I want to try that Dior cuticle cream when it does come back in stock, my hands are awful with all the sanitizing and hand washing! i have been at home too except for Grocery store runs.  I love that Rebecca Minkoff MAB bag! One posting thing about this stay/shelter in place is all eye candy I get to see on here!


----------



## ElainePG

keodi said:


> We had a blast!
> 
> 
> 
> I want to try that Dior cuticle cream when it does come back in stock, my hands are awful with all the sanitizing and hand washing! i have been at home too except for Grocery store runs.  *I love that Rebecca Minkoff MAB bag!* One posting thing about this stay/shelter in place is all eye candy I get to see on here!


It was one of the first bags I bought when I joined tPF, and I was madly in love with it for a couple of years. Then I learned more about handbags, and I'm afraid I snubbed the poor little thing. 

But honestly, it's the perfect little casual bag for grocery store runs. Fits my phone, my sunnies, a little card case, and my keys. *SO* glad I didn't re-home it when I did a major closet sweep!


----------



## keodi

ElainePG said:


> It was one of the first bags I bought when I joined tPF, and I was madly in love with it for a couple of years. Then I learned more about handbags, and I'm afraid I snubbed the poor little thing.
> 
> But honestly, it's the perfect little casual bag for grocery store runs. Fits my phone, my sunnies, a little card case, and my keys. *SO* glad I didn't re-home it when I did a major closet sweep!


I'm glad you didn't either! it's a very cool bag and I really love the colour.


----------



## keodi

beautiful pop of colour. What colour is your calvi?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Rhl2987 said:


> Wow. I had to look up an epilator but now I’m curious and nervous! Does it work for fine hair too?


In my opinion it does. I use my standard Braun epilady 5 in my face. Of course that´s not recommended and they want you to buy one of their small toy versions for the face. I have one of them, too, (this battery operated small thingy you can use with a face cleansing brush, too)  which does not work at all for me. So it´s the "big machine" which does a good and only occasionally painful job. It gets better the more often you do it...   There might be actually good special face epilators on the market, only I haven´t found one, yet.


----------



## ElainePG

FedEx arrived, and the driver did NOT make me sign for the package. He was wearing gloves, we stood a respectful distance apart, and all he asked me to do was verify my name. 
I so appreciate all the delivery people who are allowing us to shelter in place. 
A reveal of my little luxury treat. The one in the all-white tube is the lip baum. The black & white one is the lipstick. I may be tucked into the house, with chapped hands and a fuzzy face, but at least my lips will be elegant!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> During this stressful time I have been trying to keep to some kind of schedule. I started dieting before it started but am sticking to it. I want to be that butterfly that comes out of its cocoon when this is over. Mind you an older butterfly but a butterfly never the less. As an artist with postponed events I have started to try different media that I am not comfortable with ,but I am learning new things that challenges my brain and hands. It is also a fantastic distraction.
> Bag wise during this time I find I am happy with what I have in my closet even if I am not using it. I have discovered I am not always comfortable wearing my higher end bags. I live in a somewhat rural area and most people don't carry them . I now just go with what works with my life style . My main thing is that it has to be good quality no matter the price point. I save my higher end stuff for the little towns I like to visit that are a bit more affluent. Unless it flies under radar then I wear them anywhere.



Go for your butterfly goal! 

Re wearing luxury bags I always feel a little awkward when I wear one here in my town at the back of beyond. I am pretty sure nobody has the slightest idea what my bags are, though. Most people who wear a branded bag around here have bought a fake at one of the big markets in Poland. So seeing mine their only thoughts might be "why did she buy this strange thing with a Dior tag on it and not an a pretty "MK" dupe?" 
I remember well taking a Trailer Trash bag to a Kindergarten event years ago and having people push it off the table carelessly remarking "this can be on the floor".       
When I go to see my family in my hometown near Düsseldorf wearing my nice bags is definetely more fun!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> A bit of good news! The boot can come off! Now I just need to find a shoe that will accommodate my bandaged foot as the doctor wants me to keep it wrapped to support the ligaments. Whoo hoo!  I may have to buy 2 pair of something. One regular width and one wide width and just wear one of each.



Enjoy shoe hunting!


----------



## ElainePG

Need help… going a little crazy on Amazon. 

What's the difference between a dermaplaner and an epilator, other than the dermaplaner costs $19.99 and the epilator costs $99.99???

I've always had my face fuzzies waxed. So I know from nothing about alternatives.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> Need help… going a little crazy on Amazon.
> 
> What's the difference between a dermaplaner and an epilator, other than the dermaplaner costs $19.99 and the epilator costs $99.99???
> 
> I've always had my face fuzzies waxed. So I know from nothing about alternatives.


Opps... I´m German and no beauty freak, so will have to find out what dermaplaning is...  an epilator generally is a tool that has rotating little tweezers which pull your hair out. 






This here is the Braun face epilator which doesn´t makeme happy. Using tweezers by hand is quicker and more effective for me.






Dermaplaning according to what I found on google is scraping the skin with a blade- some expert way of "peel thinly".


----------



## dramaprincess713

As an exercise in breaking down what I have, I thought I'd take a look at the color challenge.

Red (including burgundy_)_

Gucci Soho Disco
Polene Numero Un
Kacy Yom Eun Bi
Orange & Yellow: None!

Green: None!

Blue & Indigo (including turquoise & teal)

Coach Rogue in Prussian Blue
Rachel Nasvik Patricia in Navy 
Tiffany & Co Women's Tote (technically could make the argument that this falls under green, but it is "Tiffany blue" after all!)
Kate Spade Polar Bear Cold Comforts Len Tote (this has a big polar bear on the front of it, so I guess it technically falls into multicolored, but the base of the bag is navy, so I consider it a blue bag)
Massaccesi Selene in Deep Blue Africa (technically don't have it yet, but it's been ordered and paid for so I count it in my collection)
Violet (including purple & pink)

Gucci Marmont in Candy Pink, medium size
MCM Large Liz tote in pink
Black

Massaccesi Victoria tote in Black Metallic (technically don't have it yet, but it's been ordered and paid for so I count it in my collection; also suspect this falls more into the metallic category, but I suspect that once I get it I will consider it more of a black bag than a metallic bag)
Coach Parker in black, quilted w/rivets
Christian Louboutin Paloma in small with leopard sides
Kate Spade Neve Tinsel Convertible Flap Shoulder Bag in medium
No name vintage black evening bag stolen from my mom
YSL Uptown Pouch in black
No name black foldover bag from Korea with studs
Hmmm, I thought I didn't gravitate towards black bags, but it's the most of my collection so far, and I have more than I realized! No photos because honestly, I'm just too lazy to take out all of the bags for a photoshoot - I fear they wouldn't actually make it back to where they belong! But it is interesting to look at things this way, by color. I have my bags loosely categorized by type/use and have never really considered looking at it by color!


----------



## Uptown Luxer

keodi said:


> beautiful pop of colour. What colour is your calvi?


Thank you!  I honestly don’t remember what they call that color. You Hermès.... they find all these fancy names. Lol. It looks magenta up close.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More black Dior...

Dior Trailer Trash - black denim (should be from 2001) 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Dior Saddle Bag from 2003
my latest and most expensive purchase, but "je ne regrette rien!" 




my strap (shop bought zebra pony fur, embroidered inner as I hated the plain black cotton) 




Dior Detective from 2005- I love her and fear to ruin her spotless beauty! 



the matching boots I´ve had for about a year. Couldn´t leave them behind at 15 Euro and don´t mind at all they have seen much better days. 




Dior Flight Bag from 2005





Dior "lovely" from 2007- a very easy low profile handbag that actually has been with me every time I left the house since I had it.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dramaprincess713 said:


> No photos because honestly, I'm just too lazy to take out all of the bags for a photoshoot - I fear they wouldn't actually make it back to where they belong!



Haha, I can relate and have been going through my photos on the computer to show my black bags.


----------



## keodi

cowgirlsboots said:


> More black Dior...
> 
> Dior Trailer Trash - black denim (should be from 2001)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4696518
> 
> 
> 
> Dior Saddle Bag from 2003
> my latest and most expensive purchase, but "je ne regrette rien!"
> 
> View attachment 4696522
> 
> 
> my strap (shop bought zebra pony fur, embroidered inner as I hated the plain black cotton)
> View attachment 4696525
> 
> 
> 
> Dior Detective from 2005- I love her and fear to ruin her spotless beauty!
> 
> View attachment 4696515
> 
> the matching boots I´ve had for about a year. Couldn´t leave them behind at 15 Euro and don´t mind at all they have seen much better days.
> View attachment 4696516
> 
> 
> 
> Dior Flight Bag from 2005
> 
> View attachment 4696517
> 
> 
> 
> Dior "lovely" from 2007- a very easy low profile handbag that actually has been with me every time I left the house since I had it.
> 
> View attachment 4696510


beautiful black collection!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Just a POV. I found that when I have lived in cities where others didn’t typically wear designer bags, it actually worked to my advantage. No one knew my bags or cared about my bags. So, except for work situations, I could wear them without any issue.  Are you getting reaction to your bags or are you presuming reaction?  Maybe it’s less of an issue than you think and you can start feeling more comfortable with your bags.
> I’m struggling a bit to keep a schedule and I’m surprised since I work from home as the norm. The main issue for me is that I’m now going into week EIGHT of being at home almost all the time.
> 
> Also, my usual week day starts with a workout. It gets me going mentally and physically. I can’t work out with my bottom half healing or unstable - not even rehab or simple walks.  Yeah, I could do a chair workout but I’m not motivated or interested. So, that structure and mental boost I get from the early am workouts is gone. That means I’m sleeping later and more likely to be inexplicably sad / grumpy.   I’m not a moody person so I hate it!
> 
> I’ve held a few social zoom meetings for my clubs and friends. Some I’ve moderated, some free form. I’m literally trying it all. Lol! While others seem to really enjoy them and be grateful for me doing so, I gotta admit. They are doing nothing for my mood. I’m just not a “talker”. I don’t like Skyping and I hate talking on the phone. I prefer being with people and _doing_ things where conversation is a fun byproduct OR having solitude to read, exercise, meditate, etc.  The only time I really enjoy endless talk is in a class or lecture. Soooooo...
> 
> A bit of good news! The boot can come off! Now I just need to find a shoe that will accommodate my bandaged foot as the doctor wants me to keep it wrapped to support the ligaments. Whoo hoo!  I may have to buy 2 pair of something. One regular width and one wide width and just wear one of each.


It is mostly just the LV that I have that get looks or comments. The other bags fly under the radar. That is one of the reasons I have gotten rid of all but my favorites. .


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> Please share more about your diet! I am really struggling and am gaining weight currently, which does not help me mentally at all. I'm still working out almost everyday but food and eating is always my struggle.


I use the My Plate app by livestrong.com I put in my weight and a few other things and it tells me how many calories I can have per day. They have the calorie count for most things. It also has water, exercise and other things. I just find it is the easiest since I always have my phone on me.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I love your image of a butterfly emerging from her cocoon. Funny coincidence… I'm wearing one of my H scarves today, and it has butterflies all over it!
> View attachment 4696398


Beautiful!


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> More black Dior...
> 
> Dior Trailer Trash - black denim (should be from 2001)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4696518
> 
> 
> 
> Dior Saddle Bag from 2003
> my latest and most expensive purchase, but "je ne regrette rien!"
> 
> View attachment 4696522
> 
> 
> my strap (shop bought zebra pony fur, embroidered inner as I hated the plain black cotton)
> View attachment 4696525
> 
> 
> 
> Dior Detective from 2005- I love her and fear to ruin her spotless beauty!
> 
> View attachment 4696515
> 
> the matching boots I´ve had for about a year. Couldn´t leave them behind at 15 Euro and don´t mind at all they have seen much better days.
> View attachment 4696516
> 
> 
> 
> Dior Flight Bag from 2005
> 
> View attachment 4696517
> 
> 
> 
> Dior "lovely" from 2007- a very easy low profile handbag that actually has been with me every time I left the house since I had it.
> 
> View attachment 4696510


Love them all. Why do they call it "Trailer Trash"??? Something about the design? 

Oh, and the boots are amazing.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> That was great advice from your nurse & ER doctor. I never would have thought about getting undressed in the garage, but it makes a lot of sense.
> 
> I've been using Dior Crème Apricot on my cuticles several times a day. I was going to recommend it, but… drat! It seems to be sold out absolutely everywhere.
> 
> I'm not going anywhere except for (extremely limited) trips to the grocery store, and walks by the bay. So I've moved myself into my little Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAB tote for the duration. It's light, it's small, it can be carried crossbody, and it fits the very few things I need at the moment. Also, I don't at all mind scrubbing it down if it needs to be disinfected.
> 
> View attachment 4696420


I have not gone anywhere but if I need to I prepared the little fossil bag my mom gave me for Christmas. I could wipe it down if it needed it.


----------



## dcooney4

keodi said:


> We had a blast!
> 
> 
> 
> I want to try that Dior cuticle cream when it does come back in stock, my hands are awful with all the sanitizing and hand washing! i have been at home too except for Grocery store runs.  I love that Rebecca Minkoff MAB bag! One posting thing about this stay/shelter in place is all eye candy I get to see on here!


I use a handcream from Avon that is called moisture therapy. It is the only thing that works for me. As an artist my hands are always in water and it has really helped. I asked some of my friends that were Nurses what they thought was best and that is what they used.


----------



## baghabitz34

whateve said:


> My black bags continued
> 7. Coach Gramercy small satchel, made in 1998, purchased used 2017
> 8. Coach Sheridan Marietta drawstring, made in the early 1990s, purchased used 2017
> 9. Michael Kors Manhattan, purchased new 2019
> 10. Coach Kaffe Fassett Marleigh, purchased new 2020


 The Marleigh


----------



## kadelle

cowgirlsboots said:


> ...but unfortunately still gold... I´ve seen many pics of the very light champaigny gold hardware that were able to almost convice me it could pass as silver, but knowing myself: it can´t and the poor bag would only sit on the shelf as especially a crossbody with a chain has to be silver HW for me or it would clash with my silver jewellery and make me feel uncomfortable.



I 100% know what you mean. If I ever happen to see a silver hw Aigner bag, I'll think of you and let you know


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I use the My Plate app by livestrong.com I put in my weight and a few other things and it tells me how many calories I can have per day. They have the calorie count for most things. It also has water, exercise and other things. I just find it is the easiest since I always have my phone on me.


I’ll check it out!


----------



## keodi

dcooney4 said:


> I use a handcream from Avon that is called moisture therapy. It is the only thing that works for me. As an artist my hands are always in water and it has really helped. I asked some of my friends that were Nurses what they thought was best and that is what they used.


Thank you! I'll check it out!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I use a handcream from Avon that is called moisture therapy. It is the only thing that works for me. As an artist my hands are always in water and it has really helped. I asked some of my friends that were Nurses what they thought was best and that is what they used.


Thank you, that is such useful information!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> Love them all. Why do they call it "Trailer Trash"??? Something about the design?
> 
> Oh, and the boots are amazing.



It´s the name of the collection. The photos from the ads are quite graphic. I´d love to know the story Galliano spun for this collection, but unfortunately can´t find anything. The heroine definetely must have hit rock bottom in it! The design is very car related and I can very well picture the trailer park with the flashy, but run down Cadillacs. 




Thank-you re the boots! I adore them, but struggle to wear them- cobblestones in our yard aren´t friendly to the spindly heels and driving with shoes that pointed is a bit of a challenge.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> I use a handcream from Avon that is called moisture therapy. It is the only thing that works for me. As an artist my hands are always in water and it has really helped. I asked some of my friends that were Nurses what they thought was best and that is what they used.



I´m currently using the Green Tea handcreme by The Body Shop and think this is the best product I ever used. I might be biased as it made me extremely happy to have the cream as a Christmas present from my daughter. She brought it from Tokyo!


----------



## lynne_ross

Made it to HK safely! 

For black week I have less bags than 2019 and no new bags. I don’t use my black bags so will not be adding any anytime soon. 
Sold my black 35 birkin
Fendi b bag
Chanel woc
Prada tote


----------



## Cookiefiend

whateve said:


> I've been following this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/2020-weight-loss-thread.1022294/
> What has helped me recently is intermittent fasting. It is very helpful right now because I can't go out and buy specific foods for a diet, and I don't want to have to cook separate meals for me and DH. I don't eat breakfast. I start eating once I've prepared lunch, which is usually after noon, most often 1 or 2 PM. Then I stop eating before I take my evening bath, around 7 PM. I'm not really limiting what I eat during the hours I'm allowed to eat. I don't know why this works but it seems to. Sometimes I'll get into bed and realize I'm hungry but I ignore it. I never feel hungry in the morning when I get up as that is just the way I've always been. If you are used to eating breakfast, you might want to choose a different hour span for when you'll eat.


+1 on Intermittent Fasting. 
For me, it is perfect. I've lost 43 pounds and kept them off, in spite of my love for french fries. 
It's incredibly easy. I did read two books about it, they made so much sense that I thought 'Why am I not doing this?'. I told my doctor about it (he is also a personal friend), he read the books too… guess what he is doing now. 
That said - i don't take any medications that would cause any problems. It might not be for everyone, but I think everyone would agree that as a whole we eat too much food in general, and not always the best kind of food. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> More black Dior...
> 
> Dior Trailer Trash - black denim (should be from 2001)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4696518
> 
> 
> 
> Dior Saddle Bag from 2003
> my latest and most expensive purchase, but "je ne regrette rien!"
> 
> View attachment 4696522
> 
> 
> my strap (shop bought zebra pony fur, embroidered inner as I hated the plain black cotton)
> View attachment 4696525
> 
> 
> 
> Dior Detective from 2005- I love her and fear to ruin her spotless beauty!
> 
> View attachment 4696515
> 
> the matching boots I´ve had for about a year. Couldn´t leave them behind at 15 Euro and don´t mind at all they have seen much better days.
> View attachment 4696516
> 
> 
> 
> Dior Flight Bag from 2005
> 
> View attachment 4696517
> 
> 
> 
> Dior "lovely" from 2007- a very easy low profile handbag that actually has been with me every time I left the house since I had it.
> 
> View attachment 4696510


GAH - so many beauties!


----------



## ElainePG

lynne_ross said:


> Made it to HK safely!
> 
> For black week I have less bags than 2019 and no new bags. I don’t use my black bags so will not be adding any anytime soon.
> Sold my black 35 birkin
> Fendi b bag
> Chanel woc
> Prada tote


So glad you made it safely. Now do you have to quarantine for 14 days? How is that going???


----------



## dramaprincess713

Cookiefiend said:


> +1 on Intermittent Fasting.
> For me, it is perfect. I've lost 43 pounds and kept them off, in spite of my love for french fries.
> It's incredibly easy. I did read two books about it, they made so much sense that I thought 'Why am I not doing this?'. I told my doctor about it (he is also a personal friend), he read the books too… guess what he is doing now.
> That said - i don't take any medications that would cause any problems. It might not be for everyone, but I think everyone would agree that as a whole we eat too much food in general, and not always the best kind of food.
> 
> GAH - so many beauties!


Can I ask what books you read? I've been doing a version of intermittent fasting myself, and I really like it, but I would love to learn more!


----------



## whateve

dramaprincess713 said:


> Can I ask what books you read? I've been doing a version of intermittent fasting myself, and I really like it, but I would love to learn more!


Me too!


----------



## keodi

lynne_ross said:


> Made it to HK safely!
> 
> For black week I have less bags than 2019 and no new bags. I don’t use my black bags so will not be adding any anytime soon.
> Sold my black 35 birkin
> Fendi b bag
> Chanel woc
> Prada tote


I'm glad you made it and you're safe!


----------



## msd_bags

lynne_ross said:


> Made it to HK safely!
> 
> For black week I have less bags than 2019 and no new bags. I don’t use my black bags so will not be adding any anytime soon.
> Sold my black 35 birkin
> Fendi b bag
> Chanel woc
> Prada tote


Great to know you’ve arrived safely!! We’re now 2 hours plane ride away!


----------



## lynne_ross

ElainePG said:


> So glad you made it safely. Now do you have to quarantine for 14 days? How is that going???


Yes on day 4 now. It is tough since we can not leave our unit, can not even go to common rooms. We couldn’t even order food when we arrived since we did not have a local cell phone. Luckily I had lined up someone to do things for us like grocery shop and do laundry (and watch our kids once they are allowed in unit after quarantine) and I have a local cell now since my work delivered it for me (and they sent over a ton of masks for whole family and hand sanitizer). We are now trying to figure out all the online schools for our kids and start new jobs remotely. My husband and I do Pilates in the morning and have been trying to keep a routine for the kids. We are fine overall - healthy, have great jobs and everyone has been SO supportive.


----------



## lynne_ross

msd_bags said:


> Great to know you’ve arrived safely!! We’re now 2 hours plane ride away!


You are in Philippines right?


----------



## msd_bags

lynne_ross said:


> You are in Philippines right?


Yup! We’re neighbors now.


----------



## lynne_ross

msd_bags said:


> Yup! We’re neighbors now.


I am so excited to be in Asia! Can’t wait to travel once things calm down.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> I bought one of the lipsticks a few weeks ago, and then last week when our county was told to shelter in place I treated myself to the lip baum. It's arriving today via FedEx.
> 
> I got a text from FedEx this morning telling me that the package was being delivered "Signature Required." Really? They expect the driver and me to stand side by side while I sign his little electronic gizmo? I don't THINK so!


Wow, mine came the next day (everything I order from the H website comes super quickly, which is great because the ordering itself usually demands immediate gratification). My delivery people just leave stuff on my (safe and secluded) front porch.
But maybe he honks, puts the gizmo and package in your driveway and retreats to his truck. You approach cautiously, sign the gizmo, drop it, grab your package and run back into the house. He retrieves his gizmo and moves on to the next delivery.  A moment later, you have soft lips.


----------



## ElainePG

lynne_ross said:


> Yes on day 4 now. It is tough since we can not leave our unit, can not even go to common rooms. We couldn’t even order food when we arrived since we did not have a local cell phone. Luckily I had lined up someone to do things for us like grocery shop and do laundry (and watch our kids once they are allowed in unit after quarantine) and I have a local cell now since my work delivered it for me (and they sent over a ton of masks for whole family and hand sanitizer). We are now trying to figure out all the online schools for our kids and start new jobs remotely. My husband and I do Pilates in the morning and have been trying to keep a routine for the kids. We are fine overall - healthy, have great jobs and everyone has been SO supportive.


It was great that you were able to line up local support before you got there. It also sounds as though your company is being supportive, which must make you feel good.
Pilates is a great idea. 
It must be so hard to keep your kids occupied. 
Four days down, ten to go!


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> Nice progression! I kinda am really interested in the Celine! Whadya think? Is it heavy? Do you like using it..assuming as a tote? There’s just something about it that is so appealing...tell us more!


Hi @essiedub, thanks for your kind words 
I love my Céline Small Cabas Phantom with Belt. It is an easy to use, fairly lightweight (unlined), casual, large tote. It has pebbled leather, the straps are soft, comfortable and fit easily on my shoulder with or without a coat. It is one of my larger capacity bags and has an interior zipped pocket and 2 flat pockets.  I use a bag organizer or a large cosmetic bag to corral my SLGs. Mine has held up well over the four years I’ve had this bag.  It comes in quite a few different colours and black and taupe are my favourite versions, with a wink to @whateve  who is considering adding the taupe one to her collection. I have many times considered adding a taupe Cabas Phantom to my collection - thankfully, I can’t justify it due to currently carrying small/medium bags more often than totes.
I hope it helps!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Wow, mine came the next day (everything I order from the H website comes super quickly, which is great because the ordering itself usually demands immediate gratification). My delivery people just leave stuff on my (safe and secluded) front porch.
> But maybe he honks, puts the gizmo and package in your driveway and retreats to his truck. You approach cautiously, sign the gizmo, drop it, grab your package and run back into the house. *He retrieves his gizmo and moves on to the next delivery.  A moment later, you have soft lips*.


He retrieves his gizmo, and a moment later you have soft lips… that's the new Hermès ad!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Me, too! I'm madly in love with that bag. If I were younger, sexier, taller, and had a "clutch bag" life style, that bag would already be in my hot(ish) little hands!
> View attachment 4696378


Be still my heart! You speak my (bag) love language!


----------



## More bags

keodi said:


> Great score on the shoes!! i hope you get to take the medical boot off soon!
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your panic attack, i'm glad you're doing better.
> 
> I feel the same way!
> 
> I agree on maintaining structure.  My state has now implemented mandatory stay in place with the exception of essential personnel. effective midnight so earlier this morning. I was already working from home because of my immune compromised issues. I'm work at home indefinitely, and I keep my week work days structured. i find it helps me a lot; I wake up do yoga, shower, put on make-up, and  get ready as though i'm going in the office, take my brake, and lunch. on the weekends i do my regular chores around the house, and for company, i have you guys here on TPF, movies, and Last night I had a virtual "back in time" 70s dance party with my parents back home in NYC. After my near death experience in 2018, my outlook on life in general changed, and I'm just trying to make the best out of this situation.
> as for bags, i'll post my black bags when i get off work. i do have some holes in my bag closet i want to fill, but that will come at the end of the year.


I love your 70s dance party with your parents!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> hahaa! I get it - I don't wanna either!
> The blue Africa will be beautiful - I can't wait to see them!
> 
> Thank you sweetie - I am feeling better and trying to make the best of a bad situation.
> A '70s dance party sounds so fun!
> 
> Well - yay the boot is coming off! Boo - having to buy 2 pairs of shoes… how long will you need to be wrapped? Maybe you can find something not too expensive?
> I'm not much a talker either (something I noticed on the 2 Zooms I've done) but I do listen well. Some people are definitely talkers and they're not getting much of an opportunity to talk to (or at) others right now!
> 
> Yeah… I hear you! It's why I didn't take the tote I made - it's washable and big enough… but I don't like it enough to carry it unless I absolutely have to. I did wipe the handle of my LV Pallas with a clorox wipe yesterday - I figure they're dark anyway and will get darker with time.
> But you're completely right - my hands are clean and washed often (my poor cuticles), I don't set my purse anywhere dirty, and with the Shelter in Place order - I'm not going anywhere except the grocery that I would need to worry about it getting dirty/infected.
> Now when I came home from the hospital, I was told by both my nurse and the ER doctor to undress (everything - which wasn't much because I was in my pjs) in the garage, shower, and wash everything, including my glasses. After showering I went out to the garage with tongs, picked up my clothes and put them directly in the washing machine. I did not feel like that was overkill, but their warning did kinda scare me.


Thanks for sharing this story Cookie. My MIL is getting an ultrasound tomorrow for her injured arm and she is completely uneasy about 1) leaving the hose and 2) going to a medical facility where germs could be floating around. I shared the content of your post and I think she feels much better having an idea on how to sanitize everything as returns to her home.



ElainePG said:


> I love your image of a butterfly emerging from her cocoon. Funny coincidence… I'm wearing one of my H scarves today, and it has butterflies all over it!
> View attachment 4696398


Beautiful spring colours and lovely scarf Elaine!



ElainePG said:


> That was great advice from your nurse & ER doctor. I never would have thought about getting undressed in the garage, but it makes a lot of sense.
> 
> I've been using Dior Crème Apricot on my cuticles several times a day. I was going to recommend it, but… drat! It seems to be sold out absolutely everywhere.
> 
> I'm not going anywhere except for (extremely limited) trips to the grocery store, and walks by the bay. So I've moved myself into my little Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAB tote for the duration. It's light, it's small, it can be carried crossbody, and it fits the very few things I need at the moment. Also, I don't at all mind scrubbing it down if it needs to be disinfected.
> 
> View attachment 4696420


Fantastic saturated colour on your Mini MAB tote!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> More black Dior...
> 
> Dior Trailer Trash - black denim (should be from 2001)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4696518
> 
> 
> 
> Dior Saddle Bag from 2003
> my latest and most expensive purchase, but *"je ne regrette rien!"*
> 
> View attachment 4696522
> 
> 
> my strap (shop bought zebra pony fur, embroidered inner as I hated the plain black cotton)
> View attachment 4696525
> 
> 
> 
> Dior Detective from 2005- I love her and fear to ruin her spotless beauty!
> 
> View attachment 4696515
> 
> the matching boots I´ve had for about a year. Couldn´t leave them behind at 15 Euro and don´t mind at all they have seen much better days.
> View attachment 4696516
> 
> 
> 
> Dior Flight Bag from 2005
> 
> View attachment 4696517
> 
> 
> 
> Dior "lovely" from 2007- a very easy low profile handbag that actually has been with me every time I left the house since I had it.
> 
> View attachment 4696510


Your “lovely” is lovely! It looks comfortable to wear! Your Saddle Bag looks great and I love that you love it, *"je ne regrette rien!"*


----------



## More bags

@Sparkletastic, congratulations on giving the boot ‘the boot’! 
I admire how you’re able to keep lighthearted when you’ve already been under home confinement for so long already! Sending hugs and best wishes for a speedy recovery and finding ways to address the boredom. We’ll be asking you to share your advice.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dramaprincess713 said:


> Can I ask what books you read? I've been doing a version of intermittent fasting myself, and I really like it, but I would love to learn more!





whateve said:


> Me too!


Both books are by Jason Fung:
The Obesity Code and The Complete Guide to Intermittent Fasting: Heal Your Body Through Intermittent, Alternate Day, and Extended Fasting.
The Obesity Code is drier, more medical. The Complete Guide to Intermittent Fasting is written more for regular people and had a lot of success stories. One of my sons is Type 1 diabetic, I would love for him to read it. He will always be on insulin, but this could help him reduce it, and improve his A1C.


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> Both books are by Jason Fung:
> The Obesity Code and The Complete Guide to Intermittent Fasting: Heal Your Body Through Intermittent, Alternate Day, and Extended Fasting.
> The Obesity Code is drier, more medical. The Complete Guide to Intermittent Fasting is written more for regular people and had a lot of success stories. One of my sons is Type 1 diabetic, I would love for him to read it. He will always be on insulin, but this could help him reduce it, and improve his A1C.


I had gestational diabetes and had to use insulin. The thing I hated most was that I was forced to eat when I wasn't hungry. This included an evening snack. The diet they gave me did nothing to lower my blood sugar. This was many years ago so maybe they don't recommend that anymore, but I'd be interested if IF is something that diabetics can do.


----------



## More bags

dramaprincess713 said:


> As an exercise in breaking down what I have, I thought I'd take a look at the color challenge.
> 
> Red (including burgundy_)_
> 
> Gucci Soho Disco
> Polene Numero Un
> Kacy Yom Eun Bi
> Orange & Yellow: None!
> 
> Green: None!
> 
> Blue & Indigo (including turquoise & teal)
> 
> Coach Rogue in Prussian Blue
> Rachel Nasvik Patricia in Navy
> Tiffany & Co Women's Tote (technically could make the argument that this falls under green, but it is "Tiffany blue" after all!)
> Kate Spade Polar Bear Cold Comforts Len Tote (this has a big polar bear on the front of it, so I guess it technically falls into multicolored, but the base of the bag is navy, so I consider it a blue bag)
> Massaccesi Selene in Deep Blue Africa (technically don't have it yet, but it's been ordered and paid for so I count it in my collection)
> Violet (including purple & pink)
> 
> Gucci Marmont in Candy Pink, medium size
> MCM Large Liz tote in pink
> Black
> 
> Massaccesi Victoria tote in Black Metallic (technically don't have it yet, but it's been ordered and paid for so I count it in my collection; also suspect this falls more into the metallic category, but I suspect that once I get it I will consider it more of a black bag than a metallic bag)
> Coach Parker in black, quilted w/rivets
> Christian Louboutin Paloma in small with leopard sides
> Kate Spade Neve Tinsel Convertible Flap Shoulder Bag in medium
> No name vintage black evening bag stolen from my mom
> YSL Uptown Pouch in black
> No name black foldover bag from Korea with studs
> Hmmm, I thought I didn't gravitate towards black bags, but it's the most of my collection so far, and I have more than I realized! No photos because honestly, I'm just too lazy to take out all of the bags for a photoshoot - I fear they wouldn't actually make it back to where they belong! But it is interesting to look at things this way, by color. I have my bags loosely categorized by type/use and have never really considered looking at it by color!


Great post and analysis. In addition to tracking my wears (difficult exercise when we’re not carrying our bags ), I found it useful to photograph my bags in groups (by size, by colour, by style, by function, by brand, etc - however you choose to slice your collection). For example, when I looked at my large capacity bags, I could easily see my overlaps and my least favourite bag in that group. Over time, both of these methods helped me to cull my collection down to bags that fit my lifestyle, that I love and wear often.
You mentioned you had a few totes, would you consider gathering them together and looking at which ones you carry most/least often and which are your most/least favourite in that grouping? If you want to add another big tote, would you consider a one in one out policy if you like it better than what you have or would it cause you to pause and choose to enjoy and use what you have?


----------



## essiedub

Cookiefiend said:


> +1 on Intermittent Fasting.
> For me, it is perfect. I've lost 43 pounds and kept them off, in spite of my love for french fries.
> It's incredibly easy. I did read two books about it, they made so much sense that I thought 'Why am I not doing this?'. I told my doctor about it (he is also a personal friend), he read the books too… guess what he is doing now.
> That said - i don't take any medications that would cause any problems. It might not be for everyone, but I think everyone would agree that as a whole we eat too much food in general, and not always the best kind of food.
> 
> GAH - so many beauties!


43 pounds? Wow that is so awesome! Isn’t it just eating in 8 hour period, not eating for 16? 
Oh ...must I read 2 books? There must be more to it, I suspectplease share!


----------



## dramaprincess713

Cookiefiend said:


> Both books are by Jason Fung:
> The Obesity Code and The Complete Guide to Intermittent Fasting: Heal Your Body Through Intermittent, Alternate Day, and Extended Fasting.
> The Obesity Code is drier, more medical. The Complete Guide to Intermittent Fasting is written more for regular people and had a lot of success stories. One of my sons is Type 1 diabetic, I would love for him to read it. He will always be on insulin, but this could help him reduce it, and improve his A1C.


Thank you, I will have to check them out! It sounds like it certainly couldn't hurt for your son to at least read the book - I hope he considers it!


----------



## dramaprincess713

More bags said:


> Great post and analysis. In addition to tracking my wears (difficult exercise when we’re not carrying our bags ), I found it useful to photograph my bags in groups (by size, by colour, by style, by function, by brand, etc - however you choose to slice your collection). For example, when I looked at my large capacity bags, I could easily see my overlaps and my least favourite bag in that group. Over time, both of these methods helped me to cull my collection down to bags that fit my lifestyle, that I love and wear often.
> You mentioned you had a few totes, would you consider gathering them together and looking at which ones you carry most/least often and which are your most/least favourite in that grouping? If you want to add another big tote, would you consider a one in one out policy if you like it better than what you have or would it cause you to pause and choose to enjoy and use what you have?


You just gave me a GREAT reason to actually photograph my bags! I've never done any sort of collection photo before, even broken up by categories. But I bet that visual really does help see overlaps, favorites, least favorites, etc. A new weekend/evening project perhaps!

Yes, I have 10 totes. It sounds like overkill to me just writing it! I definitely plan to implement a one in, one out policy. I don't want to go over 10, and would actually like to ultimately reduce to single digits (though single digits might mean 9, lol). I thinking grouping them and photographing them, especially to have if I'm ever considering another purchase it a great idea.


----------



## Vintage Leather

cowgirlsboots said:


> It´s the name of the collection. The photos from the ads are quite graphic. I´d love to know the story Galliano spun for this collection, but unfortunately can´t find anything. The heroine definetely must have hit rock bottom in it! The design is very car related and I can very well picture the trailer park with the flashy, but run down Cadillacs.
> 
> View attachment 4696665
> 
> 
> Thank-you re the boots! I adore them, but struggle to wear them- cobblestones in our yard aren´t friendly to the spindly heels and driving with shoes that pointed is a bit of a challenge.


Alexander Fury's (Galliano collector) description of the show is: 

For S/S01, Galliano ripped Dior apart. He dedicated his show to “Trailer Trash”, opening with a soundtrack of Jerry Springer audience chants and closing with a Hole-worthy parade of ravaged beauty-queens in sashes anointing them with titles named after Dior fragrances. It was a mark of his absolute confidence that Galliano could propose something so audacious for Dior – in fact, two days later, he even went to far as to base his own-label collection on this Dior show, opening with same outfits and then playing Britney Spears’ “Oops I Did it Again” before remixing it into his own label. "I have been inspired by Picasso and paintings like Guernica that happened because of a historical event,” he told Suzy Menkes. “So I am going to reconstruct my Dior show of 48 hours ago through Picasso's eyes." Yikes. His Dior Cadillac handbag was an audacious and provocative reworking of a womens’ accessory, complete with polished patent-leather “chassis” and silver door-handly, as if wrenched off a wrecked car. Even the shoulder-strap was attached to the bag via a mini steering-wheel embossed with “CD”. Those are the details I’m talking about, that make Galliano’s world quite so magical.


----------



## lynne_ross

ElainePG said:


> It was great that you were able to line up local support before you got there. It also sounds as though your company is being supportive, which must make you feel good.
> Pilates is a great idea.
> It must be so hard to keep your kids occupied.
> Four days down, ten to go!


Yes it is almost impossible to work while occupying 3 kids! After 10 days we will have full time help so trying not to complain and just trying to plot through. Many hk-ers have been working from home with kids for months! Not all would have help either. 
I do have my moments of frustrations, learning to be more patient!


----------



## Sparkletastic

keodi said:


> That is fantastic news!!!


Thanks!


Cookiefiend said:


> hahaa! I get it - I don't wanna either!
> The blue Africa will be beautiful - I can't wait to see them!
> 
> Thank you sweetie - I am feeling better and trying to make the best of a bad situation.
> A '70s dance party sounds so fun!
> 
> Well - yay the boot is coming off! Boo - having to buy 2 pairs of shoes… how long will you need to be wrapped? Maybe you can find something not too expensive?
> I'm not much a talker either (something I noticed on the 2 Zooms I've done) but I do listen well. Some people are definitely talkers and they're not getting much of an opportunity to talk to (or at) others right now!
> 
> Yeah… I hear you! It's why I didn't take the tote I made - it's washable and big enough… but I don't like it enough to carry it unless I absolutely have to. I did wipe the handle of my LV Pallas with a clorox wipe yesterday - I figure they're dark anyway and will get darker with time.
> But you're completely right - my hands are clean and washed often (my poor cuticles), I don't set my purse anywhere dirty, and with the Shelter in Place order - I'm not going anywhere except the grocery that I would need to worry about it getting dirty/infected.
> Now when I came home from the hospital, I was told by both my nurse and the ER doctor to undress (everything - which wasn't much because I was in my pjs) in the garage, shower, and wash everything, including my glasses. After showering I went out to the garage with tongs, picked up my clothes and put them directly in the washing machine. I did not feel like that was overkill, but their warning did kinda scare me.


Yep, definitely buying inexpensive shoes now. I just want something protective and not hideous. LOL! 

and oh WOW! On the hospital recommendation. It makes perfect sense but omg!  Glad you’re ok. 


Rhl2987 said:


> Congratulations on your boot coming off! And I admire you for trying so many things right now! I hope you can get back into a routine that works for you soon, now that you're getting more and more mobile!


Thank you, hon!  Going to try to work out tomorrow...maybe. Lol!


ElainePG said:


> So glad to hear your getting that blinking-blank boot off, @Sparkletastic . That will be a real spirit-lifter. Getting two pairs of shoes (regular and wide) is a terrific idea. Something cute and fun, maybe equivalent to those sparkly Jimmy Choo sneakers?


Yes! I am soooo glad to have it off! But, short term I’m going to get something cheap. I think I’ll get sick of what ever I wear. 


whateve said:


> I've been following this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/2020-weight-loss-thread.1022294/
> What has helped me recently is intermittent fasting. It is very helpful right now because I can't go out and buy specific foods for a diet, and I don't want to have to cook separate meals for me and DH. I don't eat breakfast. I start eating once I've prepared lunch, which is usually after noon, most often 1 or 2 PM. Then I stop eating before I take my evening bath, around 7 PM. I'm not really limiting what I eat during the hours I'm allowed to eat. I don't know why this works but it seems to. Sometimes I'll get into bed and realize I'm hungry but I ignore it. I never feel hungry in the morning when I get up as that is just the way I've always been. If you are used to eating breakfast, you might want to choose a different hour span for when you'll eat.


Another adherent of and fan of IM. I typically eat from noon to 9 pm. I also do modified Paleo which for me means plant and veggie heavy and adding cheese. 
My foot / boot pity party meant I completely got off my schedule. Hence the weight gain. But IM and mod Paleo are so easy that I know the weight will come right off. 
Heartily recommend! 


ElainePG said:


> FedEx arrived, and the driver did NOT make me sign for the package. He was wearing gloves, we stood a respectful distance apart, and all he asked me to do was verify my name.
> I so appreciate all the delivery people who are allowing us to shelter in place.
> A reveal of my little luxury treat. The one in the all-white tube is the lip baum. The black & white one is the lipstick. I may be tucked into the house, with chapped hands and a fuzzy face, but at least my lips will be elegant!
> View attachment 4696463
> View attachment 4696464
> View attachment 4696465


Yay for happy treats! 


More bags said:


> @Sparkletastic, congratulations on giving the boot ‘the boot’!
> I admire how you’re able to keep lighthearted when you’ve already been under home confinement for so long already! Sending hugs and best wishes for a speedy recovery and finding ways to address the boredom. We’ll be asking you to share your advice.


Thank you for the support. I was sooooo happy to be released from the boot today. It wouldn’t seem to be such a big deal but, it was really wearing on my psyche.


----------



## Sparkletastic

What is everyone cooking and eating right now? Yesterday, I fixed pan seared trout and roasted veggies. Today, home made pizza and mixed fruit. Tomorrow Creole fried catfish, baked sweet potatoes and TBD green item. I’m also planning to bake a lemon pound cake...because... well why the heck not.  LOL! (See how much IM / Paleo is out of the window? Eeeek!)

I have never spent this much time hunting, considering, storing, planning, cooking and unfortunately eating food. 

I neeeeeeeed something to do or they will have to cut me out of this house.


----------



## More bags

lynne_ross said:


> Made it to HK safely!
> 
> For black week I have less bags than 2019 and no new bags. I don’t use my black bags so will not be adding any anytime soon.
> Sold my black 35 birkin
> Fendi b bag
> Chanel woc
> Prada tote





lynne_ross said:


> Yes on day 4 now. It is tough since we can not leave our unit, can not even go to common rooms. We couldn’t even order food when we arrived since we did not have a local cell phone. Luckily I had lined up someone to do things for us like grocery shop and do laundry (and watch our kids once they are allowed in unit after quarantine) and I have a local cell now since my work delivered it for me (and they sent over a ton of masks for whole family and hand sanitizer). We are now trying to figure out all the online schools for our kids and start new jobs remotely. My husband and I do Pilates in the morning and have been trying to keep a routine for the kids. We are fine overall - healthy, have great jobs and everyone has been SO supportive.





lynne_ross said:


> Yes it is almost impossible to work while occupying 3 kids! After 10 days we will have full time help so trying not to complain and just trying to plot through. Many hk-ers have been working from home with kids for months! Not all would have help either.
> I do have my moments of frustrations, learning to be more patient!


Congratulations on the safe arrival in HK! Best wishes for a smooth transition for you and your family.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> What is everyone cooking and eating right now? Yesterday, I fixed pan seared trout and roasted veggies. Today, home made pizza and mixed fruit. Tomorrow Creole fried catfish, baked sweet potatoes and TBD green item. I’m also planning to bake a lemon pound cake...because... well why the heck not.  LOL! (See how much IM / Paleo is out of the window? Eeeek!)
> 
> I have never spent this much time hunting, considering, storing, planning, cooking and unfortunately eating food.
> 
> I neeeeeeeed something to do or they will have to cut me out of this house.


Yesterday, spaghetti. Cinnamon rolls for dessert. Today, lunch was stuffed poblano peppers. Dinner was fried rice. Tomorrow will be lasagna. Not low carb at all! Later in the week, I'm going to bake bread so we can have BLTs. I'm hoping one day this week we can have steak and vegetables so I can at least have one low carb meal.


----------



## dcooney4

lynne_ross said:


> Made it to HK safely!
> 
> For black week I have less bags than 2019 and no new bags. I don’t use my black bags so will not be adding any anytime soon.
> Sold my black 35 birkin
> Fendi b bag
> Chanel woc
> Prada tote


I am glad you arrived safely.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Both books are by Jason Fung:
> The Obesity Code and The Complete Guide to Intermittent Fasting: Heal Your Body Through Intermittent, Alternate Day, and Extended Fasting.
> The Obesity Code is drier, more medical. The Complete Guide to Intermittent Fasting is written more for regular people and had a lot of success stories. One of my sons is Type 1 diabetic, I would love for him to read it. He will always be on insulin, but this could help him reduce it, and improve his A1C.


By alternate day ,does that mean no food for an entire day?


----------



## Cookiefiend

whateve said:


> I had gestational diabetes and had to use insulin. The thing I hated most was that I was forced to eat when I wasn't hungry. This included an evening snack. The diet they gave me did nothing to lower my blood sugar. This was many years ago so maybe they don't recommend that anymore, but I'd be interested if IF is something that diabetics can do.


I would hate that too, I’ve found that now (after a full year of IF), if I overeat, I’ll have ‘issues’ ...(which falls into the TMI category) Not good! 
Many of the success stories are from Type 2 diabetics, but I do think it would be helpful for Type 1. 


essiedub said:


> 43 pounds? Wow that is so awesome! Isn’t it just eating in 8 hour period, not eating for 16?
> Oh ...must I read 2 books? There must be more to it, I suspectplease share!


 You don’t have to read both, I read the Complete Guide first. There’s also an IF thread on TPF that includes YouTube videos, those were interesting too. I’m doing the 16/8 - fasting for 16, eating in the 8 hour window. On my days off - of which there will be plenty of now  - I might go 20/4. I just try to be between the hours of 12:00 (noon) to 8:00 pm.. the beauty of it is that it can be extremely flexible. ‘When’ we had dinner plans out, and I knew I would be eating past 8:00, then I’d wait until 1:00 or later for lunch. 
We do try to eat low carb, most of the time. 
We have/had a trainer last year, my husband feels he helped with the weight loss - but I don’t really. This year, our trainer kinda pooped out on us in various ways, and now with SIP - well things slide. 
hrmmmm SIP.... sip from my glass of wine... Cheers!


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> By alternate day ,does that mean no food for an entire day?


I think it does, I didn’t get too deep into the extended fasting section because I didn’t really intend to do that.


----------



## dcooney4

dramaprincess713 said:


> You just gave me a GREAT reason to actually photograph my bags! I've never done any sort of collection photo before, even broken up by categories. But I bet that visual really does help see overlaps, favorites, least favorites, etc. A new weekend/evening project perhaps!
> 
> Yes, I have 10 totes. It sounds like overkill to me just writing it! I definitely plan to implement a one in, one out policy. I don't want to go over 10, and would actually like to ultimately reduce to single digits (though single digits might mean 9, lol). I thinking grouping them and photographing them, especially to have if I'm ever considering another purchase it a great idea.


I keep a little album on my phone with pictures of each of my bags. When I see something I like I step away for a few minutes to check my album before purchase. Often I don't buy because what I already have is better. When I prefer the new one ,I try to then immediately get rid one of the others.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> I think it does, I didn’t get too deep into the extended fasting section because I didn’t really intend to do that.


I asked because I tend to get very light headed if I don't eat for a long period of time. The way you do it sounds more doable.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkle- So glad the boot is off. I think now that you can move around a bit easier any extra weight will fall off.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

kadelle said:


> I 100% know what you mean. If I ever happen to see a silver hw Aigner bag, I'll think of you and let you know


Thank you! That would be great! I googled your fabulous Lucida and this icon actually used to come with silver hardware, too....  one day when everybody will be fed up with it it might turn up for me to buy preloved.


----------



## keodi

Sparkletastic said:


> What is everyone cooking and eating right now? Yesterday, I fixed pan seared trout and roasted veggies. Today, home made pizza and mixed fruit. Tomorrow Creole fried catfish, baked sweet potatoes and TBD green item. I’m also planning to bake a lemon pound cake...because... well why the heck not.  LOL! (See how much IM / Paleo is out of the window? Eeeek!)
> 
> I have never spent this much time hunting, considering, storing, planning, cooking and unfortunately eating food.
> 
> I neeeeeeeed something to do or they will have to cut me out of this house.


Yesterday I had 2 hard boiled eggs for breakfast, a greek salad for lunch, and for dinner I had grilled chicken, rice and spinach.


dcooney4 said:


> I asked because *I tend to get very light headed if I don't eat for a long period of time. *The way you do it sounds more doable.


same!


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> FedEx arrived, and the driver did NOT make me sign for the package. He was wearing gloves, we stood a respectful distance apart, and all he asked me to do was verify my name.
> I so appreciate all the delivery people who are allowing us to shelter in place.
> A reveal of my little luxury treat. The one in the all-white tube is the lip baum. The black & white one is the lipstick. I may be tucked into the house, with chapped hands and a fuzzy face, but at least my lips will be elegant!
> View attachment 4696463
> View attachment 4696464
> View attachment 4696465


I love it!! Mine is upstairs and I should go get it now! I'm kind of feeling like I should wear at least the orange poppy lip shine everyday... I refuse to wear makeup unless I have to be on a video call for work (hasn't happened yet), but I think a lipstick or lip shine would be a nice pick me up.


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> Need help… going a little crazy on Amazon.
> 
> What's the difference between a dermaplaner and an epilator, other than the dermaplaner costs $19.99 and the epilator costs $99.99???
> 
> I've always had my face fuzzies waxed. So I know from nothing about alternatives.


Definitely don't get the dermaplaner! That just basically shaves your hair off. I don't recommend that. I'm sure others have responded so I'll read through those comments because I am very curious about the epilator at this point. I'm also super tempted to get an infrared light so just sit in front of every once in awhile.


----------



## Rhl2987

dramaprincess713 said:


> As an exercise in breaking down what I have, I thought I'd take a look at the color challenge.
> 
> Red (including burgundy_)_
> 
> Gucci Soho Disco
> Polene Numero Un
> Kacy Yom Eun Bi
> Orange & Yellow: None!
> 
> Green: None!
> 
> Blue & Indigo (including turquoise & teal)
> 
> Coach Rogue in Prussian Blue
> Rachel Nasvik Patricia in Navy
> Tiffany & Co Women's Tote (technically could make the argument that this falls under green, but it is "Tiffany blue" after all!)
> Kate Spade Polar Bear Cold Comforts Len Tote (this has a big polar bear on the front of it, so I guess it technically falls into multicolored, but the base of the bag is navy, so I consider it a blue bag)
> Massaccesi Selene in Deep Blue Africa (technically don't have it yet, but it's been ordered and paid for so I count it in my collection)
> Violet (including purple & pink)
> 
> Gucci Marmont in Candy Pink, medium size
> MCM Large Liz tote in pink
> Black
> 
> Massaccesi Victoria tote in Black Metallic (technically don't have it yet, but it's been ordered and paid for so I count it in my collection; also suspect this falls more into the metallic category, but I suspect that once I get it I will consider it more of a black bag than a metallic bag)
> Coach Parker in black, quilted w/rivets
> Christian Louboutin Paloma in small with leopard sides
> Kate Spade Neve Tinsel Convertible Flap Shoulder Bag in medium
> No name vintage black evening bag stolen from my mom
> YSL Uptown Pouch in black
> No name black foldover bag from Korea with studs
> Hmmm, I thought I didn't gravitate towards black bags, but it's the most of my collection so far, and I have more than I realized! No photos because honestly, I'm just too lazy to take out all of the bags for a photoshoot - I fear they wouldn't actually make it back to where they belong! But it is interesting to look at things this way, by color. I have my bags loosely categorized by type/use and have never really considered looking at it by color!


I feel you on the pictures, but I'm going to do it today!! I hope that we can see your beautiful bags sometime soon.


----------



## Rhl2987

cowgirlsboots said:


> In my opinion it does. I use my standard Braun epilady 5 in my face. Of course that´s not recommended and they want you to buy one of their small toy versions for the face. I have one of them, too, (this battery operated small thingy you can use with a face cleansing brush, too)  which does not work at all for me. So it´s the "big machine" which does a good and only occasionally painful job. It gets better the more often you do it...   There might be actually good special face epilators on the market, only I haven´t found one, yet.


Can you accidentally cut yourself or anything like that? I wax my upper lip (let's just call it what it is...I wax my mustache) and I sometimes have accidents where I rip some of the top layer of skin off with the wax! I just use the simple wax strips and still don't get it right 100% of the time. I'm nervous this implement would also cause accidental damage HAHA.


----------



## Rhl2987

dcooney4 said:


> I use a handcream from Avon that is called moisture therapy. It is the only thing that works for me. As an artist my hands are always in water and it has really helped. I asked some of my friends that were Nurses what they thought was best and that is what they used.


I use the Cetaphil lotion for my 11 month old because she has such dry skin, and I've been using that on my hands and feet when I remember and it works well! @keodi just another potential option. Moisturizing is so important these days!


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> Made it to HK safely!
> 
> For black week I have less bags than 2019 and no new bags. I don’t use my black bags so will not be adding any anytime soon.
> Sold my black 35 birkin
> Fendi b bag
> Chanel woc
> Prada tote


SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!! I'm so glad you made it and can finally settle in. Please update us on life there and what it's like, how the move is/was, etc!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> Your “lovely” is lovely! It looks comfortable to wear! Your Saddle Bag looks great and I love that you love it, *"je ne regrette rien!"*



The "lovely" is a very basic bag. It doesn´t necessarily have the air of luxury. It´s just a very well made item to use every day. In the range of Dior bags I think it belongs to the humbler items, destined to fill the needs of low budget customers further down the pyramid.


----------



## Rhl2987

More bags said:


> Thanks for sharing this story Cookie. My MIL is getting an ultrasound tomorrow for her injured arm and she is completely uneasy about 1) leaving the hose and 2) going to a medical facility where germs could be floating around. I shared the content of your post and I think she feels much better having an idea on how to sanitize everything as returns to her home.
> 
> 
> Beautiful spring colours and lovely scarf Elaine!
> 
> 
> Fantastic saturated colour on your Mini MAB tote!


I hope your MIL will be okay. I left the house with my daughter on Monday to go to the pediatrician for nothing. Turns out she does not have an ear infection even though she's had 3 recently and been tugging on and poking in her ear... But we've been doing such a good job with our quarantine that I was not happy to have to leave the house and go to a doctor's office. But I hope that she's able to get in and get out and then can relax after getting all cleaned up at home!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Vintage Leather said:


> Alexander Fury's (Galliano collector) description of the show is:
> 
> For S/S01, Galliano ripped Dior apart. He dedicated his show to “Trailer Trash”, opening with a soundtrack of Jerry Springer audience chants and closing with a Hole-worthy parade of ravaged beauty-queens in sashes anointing them with titles named after Dior fragrances. It was a mark of his absolute confidence that Galliano could propose something so audacious for Dior – in fact, two days later, he even went to far as to base his own-label collection on this Dior show, opening with same outfits and then playing Britney Spears’ “Oops I Did it Again” before remixing it into his own label. "I have been inspired by Picasso and paintings like Guernica that happened because of a historical event,” he told Suzy Menkes. “So I am going to reconstruct my Dior show of 48 hours ago through Picasso's eyes." Yikes. His Dior Cadillac handbag was an audacious and provocative reworking of a womens’ accessory, complete with polished patent-leather “chassis” and silver door-handly, as if wrenched off a wrecked car. Even the shoulder-strap was attached to the bag via a mini steering-wheel embossed with “CD”. Those are the details I’m talking about, that make Galliano’s world quite so magical.



Thank-you so much! This collection really lets a movie play before my inner eye: I see Saylor and Lula from "Wild at Heart", hear Doors´ songs: 
 "Angels and sailors
Rich girls, backyard fences, tents
Dreams watching each other narrowly
Soft luxuriant cars
Girls in garages, stripped
Out to get liquor and clothes
Half gallons of wine and six packs of beer...."

It´s magic!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> What is everyone cooking and eating right now? Yesterday, I fixed pan seared trout and roasted veggies. Today, home made pizza and mixed fruit. Tomorrow Creole fried catfish, baked sweet potatoes and TBD green item. I’m also planning to bake a lemon pound cake...because... well why the heck not.  LOL! (See how much IM / Paleo is out of the window? Eeeek!)
> 
> I have never spent this much time hunting, considering, storing, planning, cooking and unfortunately eating food.
> 
> I neeeeeeeed something to do or they will have to cut me out of this house.


My husband has made tuna salad melts, curries, steak, veggie brats, we've had eggs, pancakes, lots of fruit, salad mix, frozen pizza, fish, smoothies, celery juice. Lots of variety but my problem is all the cookies and sweets and snacks we have in the house!! Impossible not to go fishing every once in awhile for a delicious bite in the closet. I gained a couple pounds so I'm going to try intermittent fasting again, starting today. Last time it had some effects on milk supply but my daughter is 11 months old and eats like a beast, plus I have a decent amount of frozen milk to get her through this next month.


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> Yesterday, spaghetti. Cinnamon rolls for dessert. Today, lunch was stuffed poblano peppers. Dinner was fried rice. Tomorrow will be lasagna. Not low carb at all! Later in the week, I'm going to bake bread so we can have BLTs. I'm hoping one day this week we can have steak and vegetables so I can at least have one low carb meal.


YUM!! That sounds delicious!


----------



## Rhl2987

keodi said:


> Yesterday I had 2 hard boiled eggs for breakfast, a greek salad for lunch, amd for dinner I had grilled chick rice ad spinach.
> 
> same!


Oh my!! I probably eat 3 to 4 times what you do in a day! But your food sounds so healthy and tasty as well.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Rhl2987 said:


> Can you accidentally cut yourself or anything like that? I wax my upper lip (let's just call it what it is...I wax my mustache) and I sometimes have accidents where I rip some of the top layer of skin off with the wax! I just use the simple wax strips and still don't get it right 100% of the time. I'm nervous this implement would also cause accidental damage HAHA.




Wax does not work for me, because my hair grows in circles- the wax just doesn´t rip out enough in one go. 

Of course an epilator has to be used with care. You cannot actually cut yourself, as tweezers don´t cut, but when you use the machine irresponsibly (like I do most of the time) without the skin protecting head on the roll of tweezers and press a bit too hard you can catch portions of your skin in the tweezers- gives nice bruises. I never had any accident like this in my face, yet, but certainly on other parts including the chicken skin on my neck... oops! 

If you are worried about hurting yourself and have time on your hands why don´t you just take a pair of normal tweezers and invest an hour on de-mustaching? 

Another option would be hair removal creams which you can get especially for facial use. I don´t have any experience with them, though.


----------



## Rhl2987

cowgirlsboots said:


> Wax does not work for me, because my hair grows in circles- the wax just doesn´t rip out enough in one go.
> 
> Of course an epilator has to be used with care. You cannot actually cut yourself, as tweezers don´t cut, but when you use the machine irresponsibly (like I do most of the time) without the skin protecting head on the roll of tweezers and press a bit too hard you can catch portions of your skin in the tweezers- gives nice bruises. I never had any accident like this in my face, yet, but certainly on other parts including the chicken skin on my neck... oops!
> 
> If you are worried about hurting yourself and have time on your hands why don´t you just take a pair of normal tweezers and invest an hour on de-mustaching?
> 
> Another option would be hair removal creams which you can get especially for facial use. I don´t have any experience with them, though.


I don't think I have the patience for tweezing and I also have cut myself that way, just by catching the skin. Boy, I sound like such an impatient klutz! I promise, it's really not that bad but I don't like to spend that much time on myself so waxing it is. I do take a little time to tweeze unruly brow hairs when I go a longtime between appointments, and I take my time with that.

I used to use Nair and it worked really well but the smell of it would drive me nuts!! That is a great option to reconsider so that you for suggesting it!


----------



## keodi

Rhl2987 said:


> I use the Cetaphil lotion for my 11 month old because she has such dry skin, and I've been using that on my hands and feet when I remember and it works well! @keodi just another potential option. Moisturizing is so important these days!


thats a good option too ! i'll add that to my cart.


----------



## Rhl2987

I've struggled quite a bit over the last few days with being cooped up at home and having to be in a constant teamwork mode with my husband. Yesterday was the worst of it because I was in bed for quite a bit of the morning and afternoon. After having a virtual meeting with my therapist (I am a big proponent of therapy and am so glad that it seems like many have gone virtual), I've decided to create a nice routine every morning for myself. I plan to wake up around 5 am (normal for us, actually), workout, shower, get dressed in regular clothes, have some time for myself to drink tea, wake my daughter up, nurse her, dress her in normal clothes, step outside for a few minutes, and then make her breakfast. I feel lovely today and will wake my daughter up soon. I only anticipate having a couple hours of work today, so I probably won't have a full paycheck for this week (which is okay), and I'm excited to have a breather and get to spend more present time with my daughter. Hooray for routines!! I will let you all know how this goes.


----------



## keodi

Rhl2987 said:


> I don't think I have the patience for tweezing and I also have cut myself that way, just by catching the skin. Boy, I sound like such an impatient klutz! I promise, it's really not that bad but I don't like to spend that much time on myself so waxing it is. I do take a little time to tweeze unruly brow hairs when I go a longtime between appointments, and I take my time with that.
> 
> *I used to use Nair and it worked really well but the smell of it would drive me nuts!! *That is a great option to reconsider so that you for suggesting it!


I couldn't get past the NAIR smell it would make me throw up! so i stoppped using it.


----------



## Sparkletastic

lynne_ross said:


> Made it to HK safely!
> 
> For black week I have less bags than 2019 and no new bags. I don’t use my black bags so will not be adding any anytime soon.
> Sold my black 35 birkin
> Fendi b bag
> Chanel woc
> Prada tote


So glad you made it safely. And, you were super smart to have services you needed ready when you arrived.


whateve said:


> Yesterday, spaghetti. Cinnamon rolls for dessert. Today, lunch was stuffed poblano peppers. Dinner was fried rice. Tomorrow will be lasagna. Not low carb at all! Later in the week, I'm going to bake bread so we can have BLTs. I'm hoping one day this week we can have steak and vegetables so I can at least have one low carb meal.


Cinnamon rolls! Yum! One of my favorites and I haven’t had any in years.


dcooney4 said:


> I asked because I tend to get very light headed if I don't eat for a long period of time. The way you do it sounds more doable.


I used to get lightheaded when I didn’t eat. Then my body adjusted to IM fairly quickly over time.


dcooney4 said:


> Sparkle- So glad the boot is off. I think now that you can move around a bit easier any extra weight will fall off.


Thanks!  I’m going to try walking today. My foot still hurts because I have 6ish more weeks of healing. But, the doc said I can definitely start walking. Yay!!


keodi said:


> Yesterday I had 2 hard boiled eggs for breakfast, a greek salad for lunch, and for dinner I had grilled chicken, rice and spinach.


This is a lot of how is usually eat except I don’t eat til noon and I don’t typically eat grains. I cheat on Paleo though and will have a bit of sugar every now and then along with my beloved cheese. My usually way of eating:
• Noon: 2 soft boiled eggs and a chopped slice of bacon over a pile of sautéed veggies (things like spinach, asparagus, zoodles, garlic, onions, etc.)
• 6pm: Lean protein, veggies and fruit For example pan seared trout with a baked sweet potato, broccolini w/lemon butter sauce and sliced tomatoes. Add in a glass of wine or sometimes a cocktail if Mr. S is in the mood to create.
• 9pm: Snack of protein, cheese and / or veggies. For example prosciutto with truffle cheese, hot pepper mix and olives.  Or hot pickle spears and smoked salmon.

I tend to have very low blood pressure for reasons no one seems to understand. So my doctors have always told me to eat a little extra salt (otherwise I’ll get dizzy or pass out) This admonition is great because I don’t think I could survive with no sugar, no grains (my modified Paleo) and no salt too. 

I drink loooooooots of water - I try to get in a gallon a day which is never easy. It’s usually 3 quarts. I literally have reminders on my phone to go off every 2 hours to remind me to chug water.

The key for me is every thing I eat has to be very flavorful. No plain baked chicken breast or steamed veggies. If my food doesn’t taste yummy I feel deprived and will eat something unhealthy.

Since the surgery, however, I’ve fallen further and further off the wagon because of my micro pity parties. Lol!  I think “my foot is killing me. I’ll treat myself with a cookie.” Then that turns into a day of eating pizza, waffles and a bowl of popcorn. (sigh)

@Cookiefiend - I think the gastrointestinal gods do make us pay for getting off track.  Lol!  I’ve noticed my tummy hurts when I eat poorly even if I don’t over eat. And, I’ve never had any GI issues. But, that is half the reason I’m getting back on track with eating. I don’t like how I feel (GI, malaise, mood) when I don’t feed myself well.


Rhl2987 said:


> I use the Cetaphil lotion for my 11 month old because she has such dry skin, and I've been using that on my hands and feet when I remember and it works well! @keodi just another potential option. Moisturizing is so important these days!


I’ve tried putting on moisturizer and wearing thin cotton gloves at night. I couldn’t stand it but, I know a lot of people swear by it.


Rhl2987 said:


> My husband has made tuna salad melts, curries, steak, veggie brats, we've had eggs, pancakes, lots of fruit, salad mix, frozen pizza, fish, smoothies, celery juice. Lots of variety but my problem is all the cookies and sweets and snacks we have in the house!! Impossible not to go fishing every once in awhile for a delicious bite in the closet. I gained a couple pounds so I'm going to try intermittent fasting again, starting today. Last time it had some effects on milk supply but my daughter is 11 months old and eats like a beast, plus I have a decent amount of frozen milk to get her through this next month.


Go slowly. You have time to make the transition.

I agree on the sweets. We never have sweets in the house and yet now I’ve ordered a ton of Cheryl’s cookies and I’ve made banana pudding and cobblers.  Mr. Sparkle bought a ton ice cream which, thankfully, I don’t like. I don’t like foods with creamy textures.   That also helped as Mr. S happily ate all the banana pudding without much help from me. LOL!

I’m wearing myself back off the sweets with fruit juice popsicles. The madness has to end.


----------



## Sparkletastic

A progression of my selfies over the last few weeks.


----------



## southernbelle43

Sparkletastic said:


> Just a POV. I found that when I have lived in cities where others didn’t typically wear designer bags, it actually worked to my advantage. No one knew my bags or cared about my bags. So, except for work situations, I could wear them without any issue.  Are you getting reaction to your bags or are you presuming reaction?  Maybe it’s less of an issue than you think and you can start feeling more comfortable with your bags.
> I’m struggling a bit to keep a schedule and I’m surprised since I work from home as the norm. The main issue for me is that I’m now going into week EIGHT of being at home almost all the time.
> 
> Also, my usual week day starts with a workout. It gets me going mentally and physically. I can’t work out with my bottom half healing or unstable - not even rehab or simple walks.  Yeah, I could do a chair workout but I’m not motivated or interested. So, that structure and mental boost I get from the early am workouts is gone. That means I’m sleeping later and more likely to be inexplicably sad / grumpy.   I’m not a moody person so I hate it!
> 
> I’ve held a few social zoom meetings for my clubs and friends. Some I’ve moderated, some free form. I’m literally trying it all. Lol! While others seem to really enjoy them and be grateful for me doing so, I gotta admit. They are doing nothing for my mood. I’m just not a “talker”. I don’t like Skyping and I hate talking on the phone. I prefer being with people and _doing_ things where conversation is a fun byproduct OR having solitude to read, exercise, meditate, etc.  The only time I really enjoy endless talk is in a class or lecture. Soooooo...
> 
> A bit of good news! The boot can come off! Now I just need to find a shoe that will accommodate my bandaged foot as the doctor wants me to keep it wrapped to support the ligaments. Whoo hoo!  I may have to buy 2 pair of something. One regular width and one wide width and just wear one of each.


That is great news and has to be a welcome relief, Sparkle!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> A progression of my selfies over the last few weeks.
> View attachment 4696958


Haha! this comes to mind: 






I´d really fancy a rich milkshake floating towards me, though...


----------



## muchstuff

Rhl2987 said:


> I use the Cetaphil lotion for my 11 month old because she has such dry skin, and I've been using that on my hands and feet when I remember and it works well! @keodi just another potential option. Moisturizing is so important these days!


Try almond oil with a few drops of lavender oil in it (google correct ratio) for your babe. It’s all I used on my twins for diaper changes, and they were totally rash free and it’s very soothing.  Plus no added chemicals.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> What is everyone cooking and eating right now? Yesterday, I fixed pan seared trout and roasted veggies. Today, home made pizza and mixed fruit. Tomorrow Creole fried catfish, baked sweet potatoes and TBD green item. I’m also planning to bake a lemon pound cake...because... well why the heck not.  LOL! (See how much IM / Paleo is out of the window? Eeeek!)
> 
> I have never spent this much time hunting, considering, storing, planning, cooking and unfortunately eating food.
> 
> I neeeeeeeed something to do or they will have to cut me out of this house.


Hahahaa - I think part of the time spent hunting, considering, storing, and planning for food is a natural human reaction to what is going on. Your brain is saying "Holy Heck! We've got to make sure we survive!" I think it's completely normal - i started thinking that way about a month ago - I am a Plan Ahead Of Time person. Because I grew up hungry, I can't deal with an empty pantry… I had to 'fill' almost half of it with things like the food processor, the blender and other assorted inedible things, or it would have been floor to ceiling with canned and dry goods. I tell myself "Now doesn't that look nice and clean?" when the refrigerator is looking - well - empty… Next thing you know, I've made 3 different dinners of comfort food to fill it. 


dcooney4 said:


> I asked because I tend to get very light headed if I don't eat for a long period of time. The way you do it sounds more doable.


I sometimes get nauseated if I get too hungry, I've found that a nice glass of water helps with that, but it doesn't happen very often. If water doesn't help - then I eat something - usually a spoonful of peanut butter. It's okay! It's your body saying 'Zomg - I need something pronto!' But honestly, you will acclimate to IF, it's just so easy. 
But we have to be nice to ourselves too. Mary Oliver has a poem called Wild Geese:
"You do not have to be good.
You do not have to walk on your knees
for a hundred miles through the desert repenting.
You only have to let the soft animal of your body
love what it loves." 
 Be easy - this is a rough rough time we're all going through. It's okay to have a cookie or two. 


Rhl2987 said:


> Can you accidentally cut yourself or anything like that? I wax my upper lip (let's just call it what it is...I wax my mustache) and I sometimes have accidents where I rip some of the top layer of skin off with the wax! I just use the simple wax strips and still don't get it right 100% of the time. I'm nervous this implement would also cause accidental damage HAHA.


I use Nair - I hate the smell, and I can't leave it on as long as they recommend because it will burn my skin - but it works well enough that I don't frighten small children or dogs with my mustache and snaggly tooth. 


Rhl2987 said:


> I've struggled quite a bit over the last few days with being cooped up at home and having to be in a constant teamwork mode with my husband. Yesterday was the worst of it because I was in bed for quite a bit of the morning and afternoon. After having a virtual meeting with my therapist (I am a big proponent of therapy and am so glad that it seems like many have gone virtual), I've decided to create a nice routine every morning for myself. I plan to wake up around 5 am (normal for us, actually), workout, shower, get dressed in regular clothes, have some time for myself to drink tea, wake my daughter up, nurse her, dress her in normal clothes, step outside for a few minutes, and then make her breakfast. I feel lovely today and will wake my daughter up soon. I only anticipate having a couple hours of work today, so I probably won't have a full paycheck for this week (which is okay), and I'm excited to have a breather and get to spend more present time with my daughter. Hooray for routines!! I will let you all know how this goes.


Oh hon, it's okay! 
A routine will help, I swear by it. It will give a bit of structure, a bit of normality to the day. 
Take some time for yourself too. 
I'm going to try a bit of meditation, I think @ElainePG is using an app that she enjoys. It's definitely worth a shot! 


Sparkletastic said:


> A progression of my selfies over the last few weeks.
> View attachment 4696958


BWAHAHAHAA !!!!


----------



## More bags

Rhl2987 said:


> I hope your MIL will be okay. I left the house with my daughter on Monday to go to the pediatrician for nothing. Turns out she does not have an ear infection even though she's had 3 recently and been tugging on and poking in her ear... But we've been doing such a good job with our quarantine that I was not happy to have to leave the house and go to a doctor's office. But I hope that she's able to get in and get out and then can relax after getting all cleaned up at home!


Thanks for the kind wishes for my MIL. She has anxiety and I hope Cookie’s tips can help my MIL feel more in control of the situation.
I can imagine how stressful it would have been to take your DD out of the house, to a doctor’s office and then not get a satisfactory answer. I am glad she doesn’t have another ear infection. When my firstborn DS was an infant/toddler he had a lot of ear infections. The ear/nose/throat specialist recommended surgery for installing ear tubes, which we did. Although the multiple ear infections were stressful in the moment everything worked out in the end. He is turning into a teenager in a week and a half. Hang in there Rhl2987, you’re doing great. 
P.S. my husband pointed out we are almost out of milk and I wasn’t planning to do the next big grocery trip until Friday. I am deep into staying at home mode I don’t even want to leave to go get milk today! 


Rhl2987 said:


> I've struggled quite a bit over the last few days with being cooped up at home and having to be in a constant teamwork mode with my husband. Yesterday was the worst of it because I was in bed for quite a bit of the morning and afternoon. After having a virtual meeting with my therapist (I am a big proponent of therapy and am so glad that it seems like many have gone virtual), I've decided to create a nice routine every morning for myself. I plan to wake up around 5 am (normal for us, actually), workout, shower, get dressed in regular clothes, have some time for myself to drink tea, wake my daughter up, nurse her, dress her in normal clothes, step outside for a few minutes, and then make her breakfast. I feel lovely today and will wake my daughter up soon. I only anticipate having a couple hours of work today, so I probably won't have a full paycheck for this week (which is okay), and I'm excited to have a breather and get to spend more present time with my daughter. Hooray for routines!! I will let you all know how this goes.


Routines are great, especially with others in the house! I’m glad you are feeling better today. It is challenging for everyone to adjust to the new reality of staying home.
My boys were getting in my nerves on Monday so I asked them to make a schedule for the rest of the week. My younger DS took up the challenge and sketched out a schedule for yesterday and I found everything went smoothly and the boys and I were happier because it communicated what the expectations were. 
Keep up the great efforts. I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> What is everyone cooking and eating right now? Yesterday, I fixed pan seared trout and roasted veggies. Today, home made pizza and mixed fruit. Tomorrow Creole fried catfish, baked sweet potatoes and TBD green item. I’m also planning to bake a lemon pound cake...because... well why the heck not.  LOL! (See how much IM / Paleo is out of the window? Eeeek!)
> 
> I have never spent this much time hunting, considering, storing, planning, cooking and unfortunately eating food.
> 
> I neeeeeeeed something to do or they will have to cut me out of this house.





Sparkletastic said:


> A progression of my selfies over the last few weeks.
> View attachment 4696958


So true!



Cookiefiend said:


> Hahahaa - I think part of the time spent hunting, considering, storing, and planning for food is a natural human reaction to what is going on. Your brain is saying "Holy Heck! We've got to make sure we survive!" I think it's completely normal - i started thinking that way about a month ago - I am a Plan Ahead Of Time person. Because I grew up hungry, I can't deal with an empty pantry… I had to 'fill' almost half of it with things like the food processor, the blender and other assorted inedible things, or it would have been floor to ceiling with canned and dry goods. I tell myself "Now doesn't that look nice and clean?" when the refrigerator is looking - well - empty… Next thing you know, I've made 3 different dinners of comfort food to fill it.
> 
> I sometimes get nauseated if I get too hungry, I've found that a nice glass of water helps with that, but it doesn't happen very often. If water doesn't help - then I eat something - usually a spoonful of peanut butter. It's okay! It's your body saying 'Zomg - I need something pronto!' But honestly, you will acclimate to IF, it's just so easy.
> But we have to be nice to ourselves too. Mary Oliver has a poem called Wild Geese:
> "You do not have to be good.
> You do not have to walk on your knees
> for a hundred miles through the desert repenting.
> You only have to let the soft animal of your body
> love what it loves."
> Be easy - this is a rough rough time we're all going through. It's okay to have a cookie or two.
> 
> I use Nair - I hate the smell, and I can't leave it on as long as they recommend because it will burn my skin - but it works well enough that I don't frighten small children or dogs with my mustache and snaggly tooth.
> 
> Oh hon, it's okay!
> A routine will help, I swear by it. It will give a bit of structure, a bit of normality to the day.
> Take some time for yourself too.
> I'm going to try a bit of meditation, I think @ElainePG is using an app that she enjoys. It's definitely worth a shot!
> 
> BWAHAHAHAA !!!!


Great poem Cookie! I am with you on the comfort food.

My girlfriend told me, forget the Freshman 15 (weight gain during first year of college/university), we now have the Covid 19. 

I am loving all of the food talk, someone asked earlier if we still use cookbooks. I use cooking magazines and cookbooks, I especially like ones from Fine Cooking, Cook’s Illustrated and Cooking Light. I have been meal planning since 1997, yes, for 23 years. Lately, I have included my DSs in selecting recipes for the weekly menu. I have noticed we are leaning heavily towards more Sunday night type/comfort food meals and adding in desserts!  I am spending a lot of time to plan menus, do the grocery shopping, process the groceries when I get home, prepare the food and clean everything up after it is consumed in 10 minutes. Once the kitchen is clean I start thinking about the next meal (do I need to take something out of the freezer, etc) We have built into our routine eating our meals at approximately the same time everyday (back to that discussion of how having a routine is helpful.) Here’s a list of things we’ve been eating recently (family of four and leftovers for hot lunches):

Spring Vegetable Pasta Alfredo
Garlic Miso Pork Noodle Bowl
Roast Salmon with Bacon and Leeks, roasted baby potatoes
Smoky Turkey and White Bean Chili
Slow Cooker Ropa Vieja, white rice and black beans
Hamburgers and home fries (cooked with 1 Tbsp oil in an Actifry Cooker)
Spaghetti and Meatballs
Roast Chicken, potato gratin, Garlic Parmesan Sautéed Zucchini
Italian Sausage Soup with Cheese Tortellini
Lasagna with meat sauce, Caesar salad
Desserts:

Classic carrot cake with vanilla cream cheese frosting
Chocolate Banana swirl cake
Blueberry muffin cake
Thick and chewy chocolate chip cookies


----------



## Sparkletastic

cowgirlsboots said:


> Haha! this comes to mind:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I´d really fancy a rich milkshake floating towards me, though...


This was a great movie!  I think we’re actually headed there, though. 


Cookiefiend said:


> Hahahaa - I think part of the time spent hunting, considering, storing, and planning for food is a natural human reaction to what is going on. Your brain is saying "Holy Heck! We've got to make sure we survive!" I think it's completely normal - i started thinking that way about a month ago - I am a Plan Ahead Of Time person. Because I grew up hungry, I can't deal with an empty pantry… I had to 'fill' almost half of it with things like the food processor, the blender and other assorted inedible things, or it would have been floor to ceiling with canned and dry goods. I tell myself "Now doesn't that look nice and clean?" when the refrigerator is looking - well - empty… Next thing you know, I've made 3 different dinners of comfort food to fill it.
> 
> I sometimes get nauseated if I get too hungry, I've found that a nice glass of water helps with that, but it doesn't happen very often. If water doesn't help - then I eat something - usually a spoonful of peanut butter. It's okay! It's your body saying 'Zomg - I need something pronto!' But honestly, you will acclimate to IF, it's just so easy.
> But we have to be nice to ourselves too. Mary Oliver has a poem called Wild Geese:
> "You do not have to be good.
> You do not have to walk on your knees
> for a hundred miles through the desert repenting.
> You only have to let the soft animal of your body
> love what it loves."
> Be easy - this is a rough rough time we're all going through. It's okay to have a cookie or two.
> 
> I use Nair - I hate the smell, and I can't leave it on as long as they recommend because it will burn my skin - but it works well enough that I don't frighten small children or dogs with my mustache and snaggly tooth.
> 
> Oh hon, it's okay!
> A routine will help, I swear by it. It will give a bit of structure, a bit of normality to the day.
> Take some time for yourself too.
> I'm going to try a bit of meditation, I think @ElainePG is using an app that she enjoys. It's definitely worth a shot!
> 
> BWAHAHAHAA !!!!


Same on being one to plan ahead. That is one reason I wasn’t as worried about food when the stores were sold out, etc. We keep pretty well stocked. But, I stopped cooking every day once my children left home. And, even when they were home, some days were left overs or we dined our as a family. Since then, Mr. S and I have started eating fairly simply or we’d be traveling for work or going out to dinner.   So, this 7 day a week cooking business is new. LOL!  And, while I’m a great cook, I hate to cook. I’m ready to let the stove have a rest.


More bags said:


> So true!
> 
> 
> Great poem Cookie! I am with you on the comfort food.
> 
> My girlfriend told me, forget the Freshman 15 (weight gain during first year of college/university), we now have the Covid 19.
> 
> I am loving all of the food talk, someone asked earlier if we still use cookbooks. I use cooking magazines and cookbooks, I especially like ones from Fine Cooking, Cook’s Illustrated and Cooking Light. I have been meal planning since 1997, yes, for 23 years. Lately, I have included my DSs in selecting recipes for the weekly menu. I have noticed we are leaning heavily towards more Sunday night type/comfort food meals and adding in desserts!  I am spending a lot of time to plan menus, do the grocery shopping, process the groceries when I get home, prepare the food and clean everything up after it is consumed in 10 minutes. Once the kitchen is clean I start thinking about the next meal (do I need to take something out of the freezer, etc) We have built into our routine eating our meals at approximately the same time everyday (back to that discussion of how having a routine is helpful.) Here’s a list of things we’ve been eating recently (family of four and leftovers for hot lunches):
> 
> Spring Vegetable Pasta Alfredo
> Garlic Miso Pork Noodle Bowl
> Roast Salmon with Bacon and Leeks, roasted baby potatoes
> Smoky Turkey and White Bean Chili
> Slow Cooker Ropa Vieja, white rice and black beans
> Hamburgers and home fries (cooked with 1 Tbsp oil in an Actifry Cooker)
> Spaghetti and Meatballs
> Roast Chicken, potato gratin, Garlic Parmesan Sautéed Zucchini
> Italian Sausage Soup with Cheese Tortellini
> Lasagna with meat sauce, Caesar salad
> Desserts:
> 
> Classic carrot cake with vanilla cream cheese frosting
> Chocolate Banana swirl cake
> Blueberry muffin cake
> Thick and chewy chocolate chip cookies


Ooooh! I like some of your dinner options. These give me new things to try. Thanks! 

————
Moment of victory!!! I actually went for a walk today.  Mr. S and I did a slow snail crawl walk a couple times around the subdivision. I looked like a confused baby duck with my waddle but it was still a walk! 

I was so inspired that I did a weight work out when I came back home - shoulders and chest. 

Erm... um... can someone tell me how I lost so much strength in 8 weeks?  I was like Superman wearing a kryptonite vest.  I couldn’t even do one regular push up. Lol!  I can’t balance on my toe and my upper body is too weak. So, I did some bizarre half form, not really going all the way down knee pushups and _still_ ended up in a face plant.   Mr. S was laughing so hard he spit out his Coke. I swear, Covid-19 is certainly creating new memories.


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> So true!
> 
> 
> Great poem Cookie! I am with you on the comfort food.
> 
> My girlfriend told me, forget the Freshman 15 (weight gain during first year of college/university), we now have the Covid 19.
> 
> I am loving all of the food talk, someone asked earlier if we still use cookbooks. I use cooking magazines and cookbooks, I especially like ones from Fine Cooking, Cook’s Illustrated and Cooking Light. I have been meal planning since 1997, yes, for 23 years. Lately, I have included my DSs in selecting recipes for the weekly menu. I have noticed we are leaning heavily towards more Sunday night type/comfort food meals and adding in desserts!  I am spending a lot of time to plan menus, do the grocery shopping, process the groceries when I get home, prepare the food and clean everything up after it is consumed in 10 minutes. Once the kitchen is clean I start thinking about the next meal (do I need to take something out of the freezer, etc) We have built into our routine eating our meals at approximately the same time everyday (back to that discussion of how having a routine is helpful.) Here’s a list of things we’ve been eating recently (family of four and leftovers for hot lunches):
> 
> Spring Vegetable Pasta Alfredo
> Garlic Miso Pork Noodle Bowl
> Roast Salmon with Bacon and Leeks, roasted baby potatoes
> Smoky Turkey and White Bean Chili
> Slow Cooker Ropa Vieja, white rice and black beans
> Hamburgers and home fries (cooked with 1 Tbsp oil in an Actifry Cooker)
> Spaghetti and Meatballs
> Roast Chicken, potato gratin, Garlic Parmesan Sautéed Zucchini
> Italian Sausage Soup with Cheese Tortellini
> Lasagna with meat sauce, Caesar salad
> Desserts:
> 
> Classic carrot cake with vanilla cream cheese frosting
> Chocolate Banana swirl cake
> Blueberry muffin cake
> Thick and chewy chocolate chip cookies


Ohmigosh! Can I come over for dinner? 

I wish, wish, wish I could get Mr Cookie to sit down with me and plan a weekly menu. 
The past 2 weeks I haven't cooked much, we've been supporting (solely I sometimes think) some local restaurants that are doing carry out. I don't want these places to fail, and I do like to eat at home (so carry out is nice), but not every day! 
On my list - I sat down 2 weeks ago and made a plan of what I could make with what I had in the pantry - I have:
Chicken Pot Pie with green salad
Vegetable soup (using the bones from the chicken for broth) and grilled cheese sandwiches with Lamb Jam
Italian Sausage with white beans and swiss chard
Ham and bean soup with cornbread
Kale salad with grilled chicken, toasted walnuts and apples
Pork Sugo with green salad
Spaghetti and meatballs with radicchio and orange salad
Chili
Meatloaf with pureed cauliflower and green beans
French onion soup, escarole salad with bacon

I will probably have to go out to get fresh vegetables, but I have this covered easy….


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I keep a little album on my phone with pictures of each of my bags. When I see something I like I step away for a few minutes to check my album before purchase. Often I don't buy because what I already have is better. When I prefer the new one ,I try to then immediately get rid one of the others.


I learned this technique from you, @dcooney4 , and found it particularly useful for my H scarf collection. My collection is sorted by color, since all my scarves are the same size (90 cm). When I see a scarf a like, I snap a screenshot of it, and slot it into place in the album among the other scarves of the same (or similar) color. Then I make myself stare at it for a number of days. Ideally 30 days, if  necessary! Most of the time, I end up NOT buying, because I can see that the new one doesn't fill a color or design hole.
Thanks!


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> I hope your MIL will be okay. I left the house with my daughter on Monday to go to the pediatrician for nothing. Turns out she does not have an ear infection even though she's had 3 recently and been tugging on and poking in her ear... But we've been doing such a good job with our quarantine that I was not happy to have to leave the house and go to a doctor's office. But I hope that she's able to get in and get out and then can relax after getting all cleaned up at home!


So glad to hear that your daughter is okay. It must be so nerve-wracking for you to be quarantining with a little one.


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> If you are worried about hurting yourself and have time on your hands why don´t you just take a pair of normal tweezers and invest an hour on de-mustaching?


Sounds like a plan… I've got nothing but time!


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> This was a great movie!  I think we’re actually headed there, though.
> Same on being one to plan ahead. That is one reason I wasn’t as worried about food when the stores were sold out, etc. We keep pretty well stocked. But, I stopped cooking every day once my children left home. And, even when they were home, some days were left overs or we dined our as a family. Since then, Mr. S and I have started eating fairly simply or we’d be traveling for work or going out to dinner.   So, this 7 day a week cooking business is new. LOL!  And, while I’m a great cook, I hate to cook. I’m ready to let the stove have a rest.
> Ooooh! I like some of your dinner options. These give me new things to try. Thanks!
> 
> ————
> Moment of victory!!! I actually went for a walk today.  Mr. S and I did a slow snail crawl walk a couple times around the subdivision. I looked like a confused baby duck with my waddle but it was still a walk!
> 
> I was so inspired that I did a weight work out when I came back home - shoulders and chest.
> 
> Erm... um... can someone tell me how I lost so much strength in 8 weeks?  I was like Superman wearing a kryptonite vest.  I couldn’t even do one regular push up. Lol!  I can’t balance on my toe and my upper body is too weak. So, I did some bizarre half form, not really going all the way down knee pushups and _still_ ended up in a face plant.   Mr. S was laughing so hard he spit out his Coke. I swear, Covid-19 is certainly creating new memories.


Thanks Sparkle!
Congratulations on your walk and workout! Well done.


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> I've struggled quite a bit over the last few days with being cooped up at home and having to be in a constant teamwork mode with my husband. Yesterday was the worst of it because I was in bed for quite a bit of the morning and afternoon. After having a virtual meeting with my therapist (I am a big proponent of therapy and am so glad that it seems like many have gone virtual), I've decided to create a nice routine every morning for myself. I plan to wake up around 5 am (normal for us, actually), workout, shower, get dressed in regular clothes, have some time for myself to drink tea, wake my daughter up, nurse her, dress her in normal clothes, step outside for a few minutes, and then make her breakfast. I feel lovely today and will wake my daughter up soon. I only anticipate having a couple hours of work today, so I probably won't have a full paycheck for this week (which is okay), and I'm excited to have a breather and get to spend more present time with my daughter. Hooray for routines!! I will let you all know how this goes.


Best of luck with your new plan, dear. Keep us posted.


----------



## Uptown Luxer

To finish up the week.  Givenchy Antigona tote in treated canvas (I really like this bag and would buy several if they sold them again). Louis Vuitton Felicie in black empreinte leather. I think this woc is really good. It comes with a little pouch and card slots separately


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Something awful which hopefully isn´t more than a common cold has been holding its grip on me for days. My head feels like filled with cotton wool and my energy level is at the lowest low.
Spending ages on here has been about the only thing except for being sorry for myself I´ve been able to do.
Today is no exception and it does not help that my dear boy does think the cumpolsory school assignments his school is sending in by e-mail are a nuissance (Honestly I fully agree as they only cause a lot of stress and are not good at all for peace of mind and mental health, mostly on my site) and not worth his attention. I´m not up to make him work...
So while he was yelling "Nope, I won´t" over the work sheets I had placed on the table I went into my room and dug out another bag storage place- a big pram!
Some more black bags:

Fist my black Dior Gaucho (2006) . It made me strangely happy to get her out of dustbag and cuddle with the wonderful leather, inhaling the magic scent.




And some more not top notch bags that might be of interest.

Mandarina Duck


I mentioned the brand before. They are Italian and used to be very appreciated in the 80ies and early 90ies. Since then I think they have fallen from grace. The clutch is a Hera model. The big soft hobo is...  well... useful!






My bigger Hera top handle bag is hiding on an upper shelf. No chance of me getting up there with a ladder for better photos. Sorry!


Goldpfeil
This one is a limited edition, made before Goldpfeil descended into the mediocrity of the mass market and later after going bankrupt sold out its famous name to a coffee company that also sells "lifestyle" products.
Please meet the Pony Bag



This model definetely belongs to a collection repeating much older styles to celebrate the brand.






Not branded, not top notch, but one of my favourites: 80ies leather clutch. This one actually fits my essentials!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Ohmigosh! Can I come over for dinner?
> 
> I wish, wish, wish I could get Mr Cookie to sit down with me and plan a weekly menu.
> The past 2 weeks I haven't cooked much, we've been supporting (solely I sometimes think) some local restaurants that are doing carry out. I don't want these places to fail, and I do like to eat at home (so carry out is nice), but not every day!
> On my list - I sat down 2 weeks ago and made a plan of what I could make with what I had in the pantry - I have:
> Chicken Pot Pie with green salad
> Vegetable soup (using the bones from the chicken for broth) and grilled cheese sandwiches with Lamb Jam
> Italian Sausage with white beans and swiss chard
> Ham and bean soup with cornbread
> Kale salad with grilled chicken, toasted walnuts and apples
> Pork Sugo with green salad
> Spaghetti and meatballs with radicchio and orange salad
> Chili
> Meatloaf with pureed cauliflower and green beans
> French onion soup, escarole salad with bacon
> 
> I will probably have to go out to get fresh vegetables, but I have this covered easy….


Oooh Cookie, this sounds heavenly! I would happily eat any and all of the above. 
I had to look up lamb jam, intriguing and sounds delicious!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Hahahaa - I think part of the time spent hunting, considering, storing, and planning for food is a natural human reaction to what is going on. Your brain is saying "Holy Heck! We've got to make sure we survive!" I think it's completely normal - i started thinking that way about a month ago - I am a Plan Ahead Of Time person. Because I grew up hungry, I can't deal with an empty pantry… I had to 'fill' almost half of it with things like the food processor, the blender and other assorted inedible things, or it would have been floor to ceiling with canned and dry goods. I tell myself "Now doesn't that look nice and clean?" when the refrigerator is looking - well - empty… Next thing you know, I've made 3 different dinners of comfort food to fill it.


I started worrying, planning, hunting, and storing about a month ago, as well. I didn't grow up hungry, but when I was a little girl we lived in a country that had food shortages and severe rationing. I wasn't old enough to take part in the process of meal preparation, or ration books, or any of that, but I was definitely old enough to absorb my Mom's stress over food, at least at a child's level. And of course, when we came back to America, even though we then had plenty of food, I grew up hearing all the stories. As a result, long before our county's shelter in place order, my brain went into "DANGER" mode. DH thought I was overreacting (though we've been married long enough that he simply got out of my way!), but now he's grateful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

...and to finish the black week before I lull you all to sleep with an army of black, biggish, black Goldpfeil bags which are living on several top shelves, too,  where they are safe from me atm




I´d like to show you a 60ies Etienne Aigner handbag.

Made long before the Etienne Aigner brand (not to be confused with the "Aigner Munich" brand, please) started its descend towards TJ Maxx this one is of rather nice quality and would be a favourite, hadn´t the handle been damaged in transit due to extremely careless packing.
The shape reminds me very much of the glorious Roberta di Camerino bags.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> I learned this technique from you, @dcooney4 , and found it particularly useful for my H scarf collection. My collection is sorted by color, since all my scarves are the same size (90 cm). When I see a scarf a like, I snap a screenshot of it, and slot it into place in the album among the other scarves of the same (or similar) color. Then I make myself stare at it for a number of days. Ideally 30 days, if  necessary! Most of the time, I end up NOT buying, because I can see that the new one doesn't fill a color or design hole.
> Thanks!


+1 @dcooney4 @ElainePG for doing the individual shots and organizing by colour for both my bags and scarves 



Uptown Luxer said:


> To finish up the week.  Givenchy Antigona tote in treated canvas (I really like this bag and would buy several if they sold them again). Louis Vuitton Felicie in black empreinte leather. I think this woc is really good. It comes with a little pouch and card slots separately


Great black bags. I love the empreinte leather.


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Something awful which hopefully isn´t more than a common cold has been holding its grip on me for days. My head feels like filled with cotton wool and my energy level is at the lowest low.
> Spending ages on here has been about the only thing except for being sorry for myself I´ve been able to do.
> Today is no exception and it does not help that my dear boy does think the cumpolsory school assignments his school is sending in by e-mail are a nuissance (Honestly I fully agree as they only cause a lot of stress and are not good at all for peace of mind and mental health, mostly on my site) and not worth his attention. I´m not up to make him work...
> So while he was yelling "Nope, I won´t" over the work sheets I had placed on the table I went into my room and dug out another bag storage place- a big pram!
> Some more black bags:
> 
> Fist my black Dior Gaucho (2006) . It made me strangely happy to get her out of dustbag and cuddle with the wonderful leather, inhaling the magic scent.
> 
> View attachment 4697071
> 
> 
> And some more not top notch bags that might be of interest.
> 
> Mandarina Duck
> View attachment 4697074
> 
> I mentioned the brand before. They are Italian and used to be very appreciated in the 80ies and early 90ies. Since then I think they have fallen from grace. The clutch is a Hera model. The big soft hobo is...  well... useful!
> 
> View attachment 4697075
> View attachment 4697076
> View attachment 4697077
> 
> 
> My bigger Hera top handle bag is hiding on an upper shelf. No chance of me getting up there with a ladder for better photos. Sorry!
> 
> 
> Goldpfeil
> This one is a limited edition, made before Goldpfeil descended into the mediocrity of the mass market and later after going bankrupt sold out its famous name to a coffee company that also sells "lifestyle" products.
> Please meet the Pony Bag
> 
> View attachment 4697078
> 
> This model definetely belongs to a collection repeating much older styles to celebrate the brand.
> View attachment 4697079
> View attachment 4697080
> View attachment 4697091
> 
> 
> 
> Not branded, not top notch, but one of my favourites: 80ies leather clutch. This one actually fits my essentials!
> 
> View attachment 4697094


I like the mandarina duck clutch and your eighties clutch.


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> ...and to finish the black week before I lull you all to sleep with an army of black, biggish, black Goldpfeil bags which are living on several top shelves, too,  where they are safe from me atm
> 
> View attachment 4697102
> 
> 
> I´d like to show you a 60ies Etienne Aigner handbag.
> 
> Made long before the Etienne Aigner brand (not to be confused with the "Aigner Munich" brand, please) started its descend towards TJ Maxx this one is of rather nice quality and would be a favourite, hadn´t the handle been damaged in transit due to extremely careless packing.
> The shape reminds me very much of the glorious Roberta di Camerino bags.
> 
> View attachment 4697103
> View attachment 4697104


This is a beauty!


----------



## keodi

More bags said:


> So true!
> 
> 
> Great poem Cookie! I am with you on the comfort food.
> 
> My girlfriend told me, forget the Freshman 15 (weight gain during first year of college/university), we now have the Covid 19.
> 
> I am loving all of the food talk, someone asked earlier if we still use cookbooks. I use cooking magazines and cookbooks, I especially like ones from Fine Cooking, Cook’s Illustrated and Cooking Light. I have been meal planning since 1997, yes, for 23 years. Lately, I have included my DSs in selecting recipes for the weekly menu. I have noticed we are leaning heavily towards more Sunday night type/comfort food meals and adding in desserts!  I am spending a lot of time to plan menus, do the grocery shopping, process the groceries when I get home, prepare the food and clean everything up after it is consumed in 10 minutes. Once the kitchen is clean I start thinking about the next meal (do I need to take something out of the freezer, etc) We have built into our routine eating our meals at approximately the same time everyday (back to that discussion of how having a routine is helpful.) Here’s a list of things we’ve been eating recently (family of four and leftovers for hot lunches):
> 
> Spring Vegetable Pasta Alfredo
> Garlic Miso Pork Noodle Bowl
> Roast Salmon with Bacon and Leeks, roasted baby potatoes
> Smoky Turkey and White Bean Chili
> Slow Cooker Ropa Vieja, white rice and black beans
> Hamburgers and home fries (cooked with 1 Tbsp oil in an Actifry Cooker)
> Spaghetti and Meatballs
> Roast Chicken, potato gratin, Garlic Parmesan Sautéed Zucchini
> Italian Sausage Soup with Cheese Tortellini
> Lasagna with meat sauce, Caesar salad
> Desserts:
> 
> Classic carrot cake with vanilla cream cheese frosting
> Chocolate Banana swirl cake
> Blueberry muffin cake
> Thick and chewy chocolate chip cookies


Yummy! I love and still use cookbooks, magazines, I'm loving the menu at your house!


Uptown Luxer said:


> To finish up the week.  Givenchy Antigona tote in treated canvas (I really like this bag and would buy several if they sold them again). Louis Vuitton Felicie in black empreinte leather. I think this woc is really good. It comes with a little pouch and card slots separately


Beautyful! I love totes!


cowgirlsboots said:


> Something awful which hopefully isn´t more than a common cold has been holding its grip on me for days. My head feels like filled with cotton wool and my energy level is at the lowest low.
> Spending ages on here has been about the only thing except for being sorry for myself I´ve been able to do.
> Today is no exception and it does not help that my dear boy does think the cumpolsory school assignments his school is sending in by e-mail are a nuissance (Honestly I fully agree as they only cause a lot of stress and are not good at all for peace of mind and mental health, mostly on my site) and not worth his attention. I´m not up to make him work...
> So while he was yelling "Nope, I won´t" over the work sheets I had placed on the table I went into my room and dug out another bag storage place- a big pram!
> Some more black bags:
> 
> Fist my black Dior Gaucho (2006) . It made me strangely happy to get her out of dustbag and cuddle with the wonderful leather, inhaling the magic scent.
> 
> View attachment 4697071
> 
> 
> And some more not top notch bags that might be of interest.
> 
> Mandarina Duck
> View attachment 4697074
> 
> I mentioned the brand before. They are Italian and used to be very appreciated in the 80ies and early 90ies. Since then I think they have fallen from grace. The clutch is a Hera model. The big soft hobo is...  well... useful!
> 
> View attachment 4697075
> View attachment 4697076
> View attachment 4697077
> 
> 
> My bigger Hera top handle bag is hiding on an upper shelf. No chance of me getting up there with a ladder for better photos. Sorry!
> 
> 
> Goldpfeil
> This one is a limited edition, made before Goldpfeil descended into the mediocrity of the mass market and later after going bankrupt sold out its famous name to a coffee company that also sells "lifestyle" products.
> Please meet the Pony Bag
> 
> View attachment 4697078
> 
> This model definetely belongs to a collection repeating much older styles to celebrate the brand.
> View attachment 4697079
> View attachment 4697080
> View attachment 4697091
> 
> 
> 
> Not branded, not top notch, but one of my favourites: 80ies leather clutch. This one actually fits my essentials!
> 
> View attachment 4697094


you have a lot of cool unique items in your bag closet, thank you for the eye candy!


----------



## Rhl2987

muchstuff said:


> Try almond oil with a few drops of lavender oil in it (google correct ratio) for your babe. It’s all I used on my twins for diaper changes, and they were totally rash free and it’s very soothing.  Plus no added chemicals.


Love that. Thanks for sharing! We've definitely used coconut oil in the past but I can't get past the greasiness factor.


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> Something awful which hopefully isn´t more than a common cold has been holding its grip on me for days. My head feels like filled with cotton wool and my energy level is at the lowest low.
> Spending ages on here has been about the only thing except for being sorry for myself I´ve been able to do.
> Today is no exception and it does not help that my dear boy does think the cumpolsory school assignments his school is sending in by e-mail are a nuissance (Honestly I fully agree as they only cause a lot of stress and are not good at all for peace of mind and mental health, mostly on my site) and not worth his attention. I´m not up to make him work...
> So while he was yelling "Nope, I won´t" over the work sheets I had placed on the table I went into my room and dug out another bag storage place- a big pram!
> Some more black bags:
> 
> Fist my black Dior Gaucho (2006) . It made me strangely happy to get her out of dustbag and cuddle with the wonderful leather, inhaling the magic scent.
> 
> View attachment 4697071
> 
> 
> And some more not top notch bags that might be of interest.
> 
> Mandarina Duck
> View attachment 4697074
> 
> I mentioned the brand before. They are Italian and used to be very appreciated in the 80ies and early 90ies. Since then I think they have fallen from grace. The clutch is a Hera model. The big soft hobo is...  well... useful!
> 
> View attachment 4697075
> View attachment 4697076
> View attachment 4697077
> 
> 
> My bigger Hera top handle bag is hiding on an upper shelf. No chance of me getting up there with a ladder for better photos. Sorry!
> 
> 
> Goldpfeil
> This one is a limited edition, made before Goldpfeil descended into the mediocrity of the mass market and later after going bankrupt sold out its famous name to a coffee company that also sells "lifestyle" products.
> Please meet the Pony Bag
> 
> View attachment 4697078
> 
> This model definetely belongs to a collection repeating much older styles to celebrate the brand.
> View attachment 4697079
> View attachment 4697080
> View attachment 4697091
> 
> 
> 
> Not branded, not top notch, but one of my favourites: 80ies leather clutch. This one actually fits my essentials!
> 
> View attachment 4697094





cowgirlsboots said:


> ...and to finish the black week before I lull you all to sleep with an army of black, biggish, black Goldpfeil bags which are living on several top shelves, too,  where they are safe from me atm
> 
> View attachment 4697102
> 
> 
> I´d like to show you a 60ies Etienne Aigner handbag.
> 
> Made long before the Etienne Aigner brand (not to be confused with the "Aigner Munich" brand, please) started its descend towards TJ Maxx this one is of rather nice quality and would be a favourite, hadn´t the handle been damaged in transit due to extremely careless packing.
> The shape reminds me very much of the glorious Roberta di Camerino bags.
> 
> View attachment 4697103
> View attachment 4697104


I'm sorry you're not feeling well - but thank you for taking the time to show us your black beauties!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> But we have to be nice to ourselves too. Mary Oliver has a poem called Wild Geese:
> "You do not have to be good.
> You do not have to walk on your knees
> for a hundred miles through the desert repenting.
> You only have to let the soft animal of your body
> love what it loves."
> Be easy - this is a rough rough time we're all going through. It's okay to have a cookie or two.


First time I read your post I totally missed your Mary Oliver poem! I love her poetry. I have this quotation in my phone, but I don't know which poem it's from. Maybe _Evidence_. 
“I believe in kindness. Also in mischief. Also in singing, especially when singing is not necessarily prescribed.”


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Something awful which hopefully isn´t more than a common cold has been holding its grip on me for days. My head feels like filled with cotton wool and my energy level is at the lowest low.
> Spending ages on here has been about the only thing except for being sorry for myself I´ve been able to do.
> Today is no exception and it does not help that my dear boy does think the cumpolsory school assignments his school is sending in by e-mail are a nuissance (Honestly I fully agree as they only cause a lot of stress and are not good at all for peace of mind and mental health, mostly on my site) and not worth his attention. I´m not up to make him work...
> So while he was yelling "Nope, I won´t" over the work sheets I had placed on the table I went into my room and dug out another bag storage place- a big pram!
> Some more black bags:
> 
> Fist my black Dior Gaucho (2006) . It made me strangely happy to get her out of dustbag and cuddle with the wonderful leather, inhaling the magic scent.
> 
> View attachment 4697071
> 
> 
> And some more not top notch bags that might be of interest.
> 
> Mandarina Duck
> View attachment 4697074
> 
> I mentioned the brand before. They are Italian and used to be very appreciated in the 80ies and early 90ies. Since then I think they have fallen from grace. The clutch is a Hera model. The big soft hobo is...  well... useful!
> 
> View attachment 4697075
> View attachment 4697076
> View attachment 4697077
> 
> 
> My bigger Hera top handle bag is hiding on an upper shelf. No chance of me getting up there with a ladder for better photos. Sorry!
> 
> 
> Goldpfeil
> This one is a limited edition, made before Goldpfeil descended into the mediocrity of the mass market and later after going bankrupt sold out its famous name to a coffee company that also sells "lifestyle" products.
> Please meet the Pony Bag
> 
> View attachment 4697078
> 
> This model definetely belongs to a collection repeating much older styles to celebrate the brand.
> View attachment 4697079
> View attachment 4697080
> View attachment 4697091
> 
> 
> 
> Not branded, not top notch, but one of my favourites: 80ies leather clutch. This one actually fits my essentials!
> 
> View attachment 4697094


I hope you feel better soon @cowgirlsboots


----------



## Rhl2987

More bags said:


> Thanks for the kind wishes for my MIL. She has anxiety and I hope Cookie’s tips can help my MIL feel more in control of the situation.
> I can imagine how stressful it would have been to take your DD out of the house, to a doctor’s office and then not get a satisfactory answer. I am glad she doesn’t have another ear infection. When my firstborn DS was an infant/toddler he had a lot of ear infections. The ear/nose/throat specialist recommended surgery for installing ear tubes, which we did. Although the multiple ear infections were stressful in the moment everything worked out in the end. He is turning into a teenager in a week and a half. Hang in there Rhl2987, you’re doing great.
> P.S. my husband pointed out we are almost out of milk and I wasn’t planning to do the next big grocery trip until Friday. I am deep into staying at home mode I don’t even want to leave to go get milk today!
> 
> Routines are great, especially with others in the house! I’m glad you are feeling better today. It is challenging for everyone to adjust to the new reality of staying home.
> My boys were getting in my nerves on Monday so I asked them to make a schedule for the rest of the week. My younger DS took up the challenge and sketched out a schedule for yesterday and I found everything went smoothly and the boys and I were happier because it communicated what the expectations were.
> Keep up the great efforts. I hope you have a wonderful day!


Thank you dear! Please keep us posted on your MIL. We have ear tubes on the radar, but we'll see if she needs them. I know a handful of women who had babies around when my daughter was born and 2 of them have already gotten ear tubes!

Do you need the milk immediately or do you think you can wait until the next big trip? We decided to get a CSA so will have our first farm-fresh foods delivered on Friday, but my husband is going to the least crowded (because it's the fanciest and smallest) grocery store quickly for some meats. It's nice to actually have a grocery store that isn't crowded all the time, and we usually just get meat and fish there.

I do like the idea of a schedule for the whole day and would totally do that if my daughter was older. That sounds perfect! Thank you for you sweet words!


----------



## Rhl2987

More bags said:


> So true!
> 
> 
> Great poem Cookie! I am with you on the comfort food.
> 
> My girlfriend told me, forget the Freshman 15 (weight gain during first year of college/university), we now have the Covid 19.
> 
> I am loving all of the food talk, someone asked earlier if we still use cookbooks. I use cooking magazines and cookbooks, I especially like ones from Fine Cooking, Cook’s Illustrated and Cooking Light. I have been meal planning since 1997, yes, for 23 years. Lately, I have included my DSs in selecting recipes for the weekly menu. I have noticed we are leaning heavily towards more Sunday night type/comfort food meals and adding in desserts!  I am spending a lot of time to plan menus, do the grocery shopping, process the groceries when I get home, prepare the food and clean everything up after it is consumed in 10 minutes. Once the kitchen is clean I start thinking about the next meal (do I need to take something out of the freezer, etc) We have built into our routine eating our meals at approximately the same time everyday (back to that discussion of how having a routine is helpful.) Here’s a list of things we’ve been eating recently (family of four and leftovers for hot lunches):
> 
> Spring Vegetable Pasta Alfredo
> Garlic Miso Pork Noodle Bowl
> Roast Salmon with Bacon and Leeks, roasted baby potatoes
> Smoky Turkey and White Bean Chili
> Slow Cooker Ropa Vieja, white rice and black beans
> Hamburgers and home fries (cooked with 1 Tbsp oil in an Actifry Cooker)
> Spaghetti and Meatballs
> Roast Chicken, potato gratin, Garlic Parmesan Sautéed Zucchini
> Italian Sausage Soup with Cheese Tortellini
> Lasagna with meat sauce, Caesar salad
> Desserts:
> 
> Classic carrot cake with vanilla cream cheese frosting
> Chocolate Banana swirl cake
> Blueberry muffin cake
> Thick and chewy chocolate chip cookies


Sounds absolutely scrumptious!!


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> So glad to hear that your daughter is okay. It must be so nerve-wracking for you to be quarantining with a little one.


Thank you! We're making it through! We'll see how long this lasts...


----------



## Rhl2987

cowgirlsboots said:


> Something awful which hopefully isn´t more than a common cold has been holding its grip on me for days. My head feels like filled with cotton wool and my energy level is at the lowest low.
> Spending ages on here has been about the only thing except for being sorry for myself I´ve been able to do.
> Today is no exception and it does not help that my dear boy does think the cumpolsory school assignments his school is sending in by e-mail are a nuissance (Honestly I fully agree as they only cause a lot of stress and are not good at all for peace of mind and mental health, mostly on my site) and not worth his attention. I´m not up to make him work...
> So while he was yelling "Nope, I won´t" over the work sheets I had placed on the table I went into my room and dug out another bag storage place- a big pram!
> Some more black bags:
> 
> Fist my black Dior Gaucho (2006) . It made me strangely happy to get her out of dustbag and cuddle with the wonderful leather, inhaling the magic scent.
> 
> View attachment 4697071
> 
> 
> And some more not top notch bags that might be of interest.
> 
> Mandarina Duck
> View attachment 4697074
> 
> I mentioned the brand before. They are Italian and used to be very appreciated in the 80ies and early 90ies. Since then I think they have fallen from grace. The clutch is a Hera model. The big soft hobo is...  well... useful!
> 
> View attachment 4697075
> View attachment 4697076
> View attachment 4697077
> 
> 
> My bigger Hera top handle bag is hiding on an upper shelf. No chance of me getting up there with a ladder for better photos. Sorry!
> 
> 
> Goldpfeil
> This one is a limited edition, made before Goldpfeil descended into the mediocrity of the mass market and later after going bankrupt sold out its famous name to a coffee company that also sells "lifestyle" products.
> Please meet the Pony Bag
> 
> View attachment 4697078
> 
> This model definetely belongs to a collection repeating much older styles to celebrate the brand.
> View attachment 4697079
> View attachment 4697080
> View attachment 4697091
> 
> 
> 
> Not branded, not top notch, but one of my favourites: 80ies leather clutch. This one actually fits my essentials!
> 
> View attachment 4697094


I hope that you get to feeling better soon! I have heard similar things from Moms in my area. The schoolwork is stressful because the kids don't want to do it and it just puts added pressure of more to accomplish during the day that doesn't actually get done. I'm sorry about all of that.

Lovely! I would also like to see the pram


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> I started worrying, planning, hunting, and storing about a month ago, as well. I didn't grow up hungry, but when I was a little girl we lived in a country that had food shortages and severe rationing. I wasn't old enough to take part in the process of meal preparation, or ration books, or any of that, but I was definitely old enough to absorb my Mom's stress over food, at least at a child's level. And of course, when we came back to America, even though we then had plenty of food, I grew up hearing all the stories. As a result, long before our county's shelter in place order, my brain went into "DANGER" mode. DH thought I was overreacting (though we've been married long enough that he simply got out of my way!), but now he's grateful.


You are smart to have done this. My friend started getting a bit of canned food and paper products before I was worried, and I know it was smart of her. We did so a little bit after but I've made certain to not stock up on way more than we need.


----------



## Rhl2987

Here are my black, pink, and blue bags!! Apologies for these backlit pictures. No surface is clean in my house, currently!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I learned this technique from you, @dcooney4 , and found it particularly useful for my H scarf collection. My collection is sorted by color, since all my scarves are the same size (90 cm). When I see a scarf a like, I snap a screenshot of it, and slot it into place in the album among the other scarves of the same (or similar) color. Then I make myself stare at it for a number of days. Ideally 30 days, if  necessary! Most of the time, I end up NOT buying, because I can see that the new one doesn't fill a color or design hole.
> Thanks!


So glad it is working so well for you. It is helping me keep my bags more diverse .


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> First time I read your post I totally missed your Mary Oliver poem! I love her poetry. I have this quotation in my phone, but I don't know which poem it's from. Maybe _Evidence_.
> “I believe in kindness. Also in mischief. Also in singing, especially when singing is not necessarily prescribed.”


It is from Evidence ❤️
I have this on the wall at my desk:


I love it, Mr Cookie bought all of her books (that he could find) for my Christmas gift last year. It was an amazing gift.


----------



## dcooney4

Uptown Luxer said:


> To finish up the week.  Givenchy Antigona tote in treated canvas (I really like this bag and would buy several if they sold them again). Louis Vuitton Felicie in black empreinte leather. I think this woc is really good. It comes with a little pouch and card slots separately


Great combo!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Something awful which hopefully isn´t more than a common cold has been holding its grip on me for days. My head feels like filled with cotton wool and my energy level is at the lowest low.
> Spending ages on here has been about the only thing except for being sorry for myself I´ve been able to do.
> Today is no exception and it does not help that my dear boy does think the cumpolsory school assignments his school is sending in by e-mail are a nuissance (Honestly I fully agree as they only cause a lot of stress and are not good at all for peace of mind and mental health, mostly on my site) and not worth his attention. I´m not up to make him work...
> So while he was yelling "Nope, I won´t" over the work sheets I had placed on the table I went into my room and dug out another bag storage place- a big pram!
> Some more black bags:
> 
> Fist my black Dior Gaucho (2006) . It made me strangely happy to get her out of dustbag and cuddle with the wonderful leather, inhaling the magic scent.
> 
> View attachment 4697071
> 
> 
> And some more not top notch bags that might be of interest.
> 
> Mandarina Duck
> View attachment 4697074
> 
> I mentioned the brand before. They are Italian and used to be very appreciated in the 80ies and early 90ies. Since then I think they have fallen from grace. The clutch is a Hera model. The big soft hobo is...  well... useful!
> 
> View attachment 4697075
> View attachment 4697076
> View attachment 4697077
> 
> 
> My bigger Hera top handle bag is hiding on an upper shelf. No chance of me getting up there with a ladder for better photos. Sorry!
> 
> 
> Goldpfeil
> This one is a limited edition, made before Goldpfeil descended into the mediocrity of the mass market and later after going bankrupt sold out its famous name to a coffee company that also sells "lifestyle" products.
> Please meet the Pony Bag
> 
> View attachment 4697078
> 
> This model definetely belongs to a collection repeating much older styles to celebrate the brand.
> View attachment 4697079
> View attachment 4697080
> View attachment 4697091
> 
> 
> 
> Not branded, not top notch, but one of my favourites: 80ies leather clutch. This one actually fits my essentials!
> 
> View attachment 4697094


Cool bags! Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> Here are my black, pink, and blue bags!! Apologies for these backlit pictures. No surface is clean in my house, currently!


Wow they are all lovely. Very chic!


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> My husband has made tuna salad melts, curries, steak, veggie brats, we've had eggs, pancakes, lots of fruit, salad mix, frozen pizza, fish, smoothies, celery juice. Lots of variety but my problem is all the cookies and sweets and snacks we have in the house!! Impossible not to go fishing every once in awhile for a delicious bite in the closet. I gained a couple pounds so I'm going to try intermittent fasting again, starting today. Last time it had some effects on milk supply but my daughter is 11 months old and eats like a beast, plus I have a decent amount of frozen milk to get her through this next month.


Don't forget that nursing burns a lot of calories.


----------



## doni

Rhl2987 said:


> Here are my black, pink, and blue bags!! Apologies for these backlit pictures. No surface is clean in my house, currently!


love your collection


----------



## doni

cowgirlsboots said:


> ...and to finish the black week before I lull you all to sleep with an army of black, biggish, black Goldpfeil bags which are living on several top shelves, too,  where they are safe from me atm
> 
> View attachment 4697102
> 
> 
> I´d like to show you a 60ies Etienne Aigner handbag.
> 
> Made long before the Etienne Aigner brand (not to be confused with the "Aigner Munich" brand, please) started its descend towards TJ Maxx this one is of rather nice quality and would be a favourite, hadn´t the handle been damaged in transit due to extremely careless packing.
> The shape reminds me very much of the glorious Roberta di Camerino bags.
> 
> View attachment 4697103
> View attachment 4697104


That Aigner bag is a treasure


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> So glad you made it safely. And, you were super smart to have services you needed ready when you arrived.
> Cinnamon rolls! Yum! One of my favorites and I haven’t had any in years.
> I used to get lightheaded when I didn’t eat. Then my body adjusted to IM fairly quickly over time.
> Thanks!  I’m going to try walking today. My foot still hurts because I have 6ish more weeks of healing. But, the doc said I can definitely start walking. Yay!!
> This is a lot of how is usually eat except I don’t eat til noon and I don’t typically eat grains. I cheat on Paleo though and will have a bit of sugar every now and then along with my beloved cheese. My usually way of eating:
> • Noon: 2 soft boiled eggs and a chopped slice of bacon over a pile of sautéed veggies (things like spinach, asparagus, zoodles, garlic, onions, etc.)
> • 6pm: Lean protein, veggies and fruit For example pan seared trout with a baked sweet potato, broccolini w/lemon butter sauce and sliced tomatoes. Add in a glass of wine or sometimes a cocktail if Mr. S is in the mood to create.
> • 9pm: Snack of protein, cheese and / or veggies. For example prosciutto with truffle cheese, hot pepper mix and olives.  Or hot pickle spears and smoked salmon.
> 
> I tend to have very low blood pressure for reasons no one seems to understand. So my doctors have always told me to eat a little extra salt (otherwise I’ll get dizzy or pass out) This admonition is great because I don’t think I could survive with no sugar, no grains (my modified Paleo) and no salt too.
> 
> I drink loooooooots of water - I try to get in a gallon a day which is never easy. It’s usually 3 quarts. I literally have reminders on my phone to go off every 2 hours to remind me to chug water.
> 
> The key for me is every thing I eat has to be very flavorful. No plain baked chicken breast or steamed veggies. If my food doesn’t taste yummy I feel deprived and will eat something unhealthy.
> 
> Since the surgery, however, I’ve fallen further and further off the wagon because of my micro pity parties. Lol!  I think “my foot is killing me. I’ll treat myself with a cookie.” Then that turns into a day of eating pizza, waffles and a bowl of popcorn. (sigh)
> 
> @Cookiefiend - I think the gastrointestinal gods do make us pay for getting off track.  Lol!  I’ve noticed my tummy hurts when I eat poorly even if I don’t over eat. And, I’ve never had any GI issues. But, that is half the reason I’m getting back on track with eating. I don’t like how I feel (GI, malaise, mood) when I don’t feed myself well.
> I’ve tried putting on moisturizer and wearing thin cotton gloves at night. I couldn’t stand it but, I know a lot of people swear by it.
> Go slowly. You have time to make the transition.
> 
> I agree on the sweets. We never have sweets in the house and yet now I’ve ordered a ton of Cheryl’s cookies and I’ve made banana pudding and cobblers.  Mr. Sparkle bought a ton ice cream which, thankfully, I don’t like. I don’t like foods with creamy textures.   That also helped as Mr. S happily ate all the banana pudding without much help from me. LOL!
> 
> I’m wearing myself back off the sweets with fruit juice popsicles. The madness has to end.


My DH has low blood pressure. I've wondered why no doctor has ever mentioned increasing his salt intake. I don't like salt so use very little in cooking. I feel guilty that maybe I should give him more. His heart medications make his blood pressure drop even more. The doctor always says they would be able to give him higher doses of these drugs that are supposed to help his heart if his blood pressure wasn't so low.

DH is always requesting sweets, which is why I've been baking so much. I have a real problem with portion control when it comes to sweets.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> I started worrying, planning, hunting, and storing about a month ago, as well. I didn't grow up hungry, but when I was a little girl we lived in a country that had food shortages and severe rationing. I wasn't old enough to take part in the process of meal preparation, or ration books, or any of that, but I was definitely old enough to absorb my Mom's stress over food, at least at a child's level. And of course, when we came back to America, even though we then had plenty of food, I grew up hearing all the stories. As a result, long before our county's shelter in place order, my brain went into "DANGER" mode. DH thought I was overreacting (though we've been married long enough that he simply got out of my way!), but now he's grateful.


I grew up with Depression mentality inherited from my parents I guess. Maybe not, maybe I've just always been the hoarding type. My sister is the opposite. Since I've been married, I've bought extras of things when they were on sale. Maybe it is more that I like bargains than that I hoarded. Often I would put off buying things if they weren't a good price. So we were already fairly well stocked before this. However, I had done a huge pantry clean out in January so not as stocked up as we could have been. Before things got bad, DH insisted we buy a bunch of nonperishable items. I thought he was overreacting. Now I wish I had gotten more of some things.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Cookiefiend said:


> Ohmigosh! Can I come over for dinner?
> 
> I wish, wish, wish I could get Mr Cookie to sit down with me and plan a weekly menu.
> The past 2 weeks I haven't cooked much, we've been supporting (solely I sometimes think) some local restaurants that are doing carry out. I don't want these places to fail, and I do like to eat at home (so carry out is nice), but not every day!
> On my list - I sat down 2 weeks ago and made a plan of what I could make with what I had in the pantry - I have:
> Chicken Pot Pie with green salad
> Vegetable soup (using the bones from the chicken for broth) and grilled cheese sandwiches with Lamb Jam
> Italian Sausage with white beans and swiss chard
> Ham and bean soup with cornbread
> Kale salad with grilled chicken, toasted walnuts and apples
> Pork Sugo with green salad
> Spaghetti and meatballs with radicchio and orange salad
> Chili
> Meatloaf with pureed cauliflower and green beans
> French onion soup, escarole salad with bacon
> 
> I will probably have to go out to get fresh vegetables, but I have this covered easy….


Sounds yummy!  The good news is stores seem to be full of fresh vegetables and fruit. 


Uptown Luxer said:


> To finish up the week.  Givenchy Antigona tote in treated canvas (I really like this bag and would buy several if they sold them again). Louis Vuitton Felicie in black empreinte leather. I think this woc is really good. It comes with a little pouch and card slots separately


I like that Givenchy tote. It seems like it s a good black alternative to LV coated canvas.  


cowgirlsboots said:


> Something awful which hopefully isn´t more than a common cold has been holding its grip on me for days. My head feels like filled with cotton wool and my energy level is at the lowest low.
> Spending ages on here has been about the only thing except for being sorry for myself I´ve been able to do.
> Today is no exception and it does not help that my dear boy does think the cumpolsory school assignments his school is sending in by e-mail are a nuissance (Honestly I fully agree as they only cause a lot of stress and are not good at all for peace of mind and mental health, mostly on my site) and not worth his attention. I´m not up to make him work...
> So while he was yelling "Nope, I won´t" over the work sheets I had placed on the table I went into my room and dug out another bag storage place- a big pram!
> Some more black bags:
> 
> Fist my black Dior Gaucho (2006) . It made me strangely happy to get her out of dustbag and cuddle with the wonderful leather, inhaling the magic scent.
> 
> View attachment 4697071
> 
> 
> And some more not top notch bags that might be of interest.
> 
> Mandarina Duck
> View attachment 4697074
> 
> I mentioned the brand before. They are Italian and used to be very appreciated in the 80ies and early 90ies. Since then I think they have fallen from grace. The clutch is a Hera model. The big soft hobo is...  well... useful!
> 
> View attachment 4697075
> View attachment 4697076
> View attachment 4697077
> 
> 
> My bigger Hera top handle bag is hiding on an upper shelf. No chance of me getting up there with a ladder for better photos. Sorry!
> 
> 
> Goldpfeil
> This one is a limited edition, made before Goldpfeil descended into the mediocrity of the mass market and later after going bankrupt sold out its famous name to a coffee company that also sells "lifestyle" products.
> Please meet the Pony Bag
> 
> View attachment 4697078
> 
> This model definetely belongs to a collection repeating much older styles to celebrate the brand.
> View attachment 4697079
> View attachment 4697080
> View attachment 4697091
> 
> 
> 
> Not branded, not top notch, but one of my favourites: 80ies leather clutch. This one actually fits my essentials!
> 
> View attachment 4697094


Hope you feel better soon and that it’s nothing more serious than a cold.


----------



## keodi

Rhl2987 said:


> Here are my black, pink, and blue bags!! Apologies for these backlit pictures. No surface is clean in my house, currently!


beautiful collection!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Hope you feel better soon and that it’s nothing more serious than a cold.



Thank-you! I really hope it´s nothing worse. No wild horses will draw me into a doctor´s office as long as the symptoms don´t get worse, so watch myself carefully and hope is all I can do. (Plus stay put at home.)


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Tada! Here´s the Seeger bag all polished up.


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> Here are my black, pink, and blue bags!! Apologies for these backlit pictures. No surface is clean in my house, currently!


That mini lindy is adorable!!


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> Do you need the milk immediately or do you think you can wait until the next big trip? *We decided to get a CSA so will have our first farm-fresh foods delivered on Friday*, but my husband is going to the least crowded (because it's the fanciest and smallest) grocery store quickly for some meats. It's nice to actually have a grocery store that isn't crowded all the time, and we usually just get meat and fish there.


Can you tell me what a CSA is? it sounds perfect!


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> You are smart to have done this. My friend started getting a bit of canned food and paper products before I was worried, and I know it was smart of her. We did so a little bit after but *I've made certain to not stock up on way more than we need*.


Yes, it's a balance… isn't it… between getting just the right amount and getting too much.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> It is from Evidence ❤️
> I have this on the wall at my desk:
> View attachment 4697215
> 
> I love it, Mr Cookie bought all of her books (that he could find) for my Christmas gift last year. It was an amazing gift.


The photo is hysterical! 

And WHAT an incredibly loving Christmas present from Mr. Cookie. He knows you so well.

Do you like any of May Sarton's poems?


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you! I really hope it´s nothing worse. No wild horses will draw me into a doctor´s office as long as the symptoms don´t get worse, so watch myself carefully and hope is all I can do. (Plus stay put at home.)


I hope you are able to shake it off. Do you have enough good supplies to tide you over? Soup, tea, fresh juice???


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> Tada! Here´s the Seeger bag all polished up.
> 
> View attachment 4697285


It's a beauty!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> The photo is hysterical!
> 
> And WHAT an incredibly loving Christmas present from Mr. Cookie. He knows you so well.
> 
> Do you like any of May Sarton's poems?


Apparently I need a new rabbit hole! 
No, but guess what I’m looking at now? ❤️


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> Can you tell me what a CSA is? it sounds perfect!


Of course! It's Community-supported agriculture, which means that producers (farmers) and consumers (us) are directly connected because the consumer can subscribe to the harvest of a certain farm or group of farms. I can pay weekly to have deliveries (or pick-up) of farm-fresh produce and that money goes directly to the farm! Certainly a necessity right now when restaurants aren't ordering nearly as much food since many have shut their doors. You can even find organic ones! The one I found is community-based and an indoor farm to provide jobs, accessible and inexpensive food, and education to a community in need.


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> Yes, it's a balance… isn't it… between getting just the right amount and getting too much.


It is and sometimes better to err on the side of caution and get more, but also don't want to hoard because it truly hurts those in need who can't afford to stock up weeks and months ahead.


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> Don't forget that nursing burns a lot of calories.


Very good reminder. Thank you! It must be why the 50 pounds came off since I really didn't change much else except upped the physical activity just a bit.


----------



## More bags

keodi said:


> Yummy! I love and still use cookbooks, magazines, I'm loving the menu at your house!
> 
> Beautyful! I love totes!
> 
> you have a lot of cool unique items in your bag closet, thank you for the eye candy!


Thanks keodi!


----------



## More bags

Rhl2987 said:


> Thank you dear! Please keep us posted on your MIL. We have ear tubes on the radar, but we'll see if she needs them. I know a handful of women who had babies around when my daughter was born and 2 of them have already gotten ear tubes!
> 
> Do you need the milk immediately or do you think you can wait until the next big trip? We decided to get a CSA so will have our first farm-fresh foods delivered on Friday, but my husband is going to the least crowded (because it's the fanciest and smallest) grocery store quickly for some meats. It's nice to actually have a grocery store that isn't crowded all the time, and we usually just get meat and fish there.
> 
> I do like the idea of a schedule for the whole day and would totally do that if my daughter was older. That sounds perfect! Thank you for you sweet words!





Rhl2987 said:


> Sounds absolutely scrumptious!!


Thank you for your kind words Rhl. My MIL and FIL got to her ultrasound appointment. They both showered and washed their clothes when the got home. It was a big day and they look forward to getting the results and feedback next week. I did end up getting the milk - I stayed focused, stuck to the list and got out with two bags of milk and fruit as quickly as possible. Of course, my kiddos are older than your little one, the routine works differently at different ages. Best wishes to you and your family on staying safe and healthy!


----------



## More bags

Rhl2987 said:


> Here are my black, pink, and blue bags!! Apologies for these backlit pictures. No surface is clean in my house, currently!


Beautifully curated!


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> Very good reminder. Thank you! It must be why the 50 pounds came off since I really didn't change much else except upped the physical activity just a bit.


I nursed for a little more than a year with each one, and ended up about 5 pounds less each time than what I started at. I remember I was eating a ton at the time.


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Moment of victory!!! I actually went for a walk today.  Mr. S and I did a slow snail crawl walk a couple times around the subdivision. I looked like a confused baby duck with my waddle but it was still a walk!
> 
> I was so inspired that I did a weight work out when I came back home - shoulders and chest.
> 
> Erm... um... can someone tell me how I lost so much strength in 8 weeks?  I was like Superman wearing a kryptonite vest.  I couldn’t even do one regular push up. Lol!  I can’t balance on my toe and my upper body is too weak. So, I did some bizarre half form, not really going all the way down knee pushups and _still_ ended up in a face plant.   Mr. S was laughing so hard he spit out his Coke. I swear, Covid-19 is certainly creating new memories.


Yay for the foot progress!!  Take it slow though to be on the safe side. 

Btw, on the question of food during this time of quarantine.  Well, I eat my typical meal which is rice-based during lunch and dinner.  Sometimes noodles will do.  While I have the Asian type instant noodles with soup, I should have bought pasta and pasta sauce for more variety.  

On the first week of the quarantine, I think I was still adjusting and I got hungry easily, I think coupled with stress over what's happening.  But now on the middle of the second week, I am eating more normally.  And I make use of the time to work out.  I am on the elliptical machine for 32 minutes, then I do some aerobic workout after.  I think I'm doing good on this front.



Rhl2987 said:


> Here are my black, pink, and blue bags!! Apologies for these backlit pictures. No surface is clean in my house, currently!


Gorgeous and classy collection!!


cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you! I really hope it´s nothing worse. No wild horses will draw me into a doctor´s office as long as the symptoms don´t get worse, so watch myself carefully and hope is all I can do. (Plus stay put at home.)


Oh I hope it's nothing serious.  Get a lot of rest and take vitamins!


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> Very good reminder. Thank you! It must be why the 50 pounds came off since I really didn't change much else except upped the physical activity just a bit.


Just curious if you have given your daughter any dairy yet? My daughter when she was about one and a half or two almost needed tubes. She kept getting sick quickly as her older brother would bring things home and she always had mucus in her nose etc. I took her completely off dairy and it worked. She dried up and no longer needed tubes.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> I started worrying, planning, hunting, and storing about a month ago, as well. I didn't grow up hungry, but when I was a little girl we lived in a country that had food shortages and severe rationing. I wasn't old enough to take part in the process of meal preparation, or ration books, or any of that, but I was definitely old enough to absorb my Mom's stress over food, at least at a child's level. And of course, when we came back to America, even though we then had plenty of food, I grew up hearing all the stories. As a result, long before our county's shelter in place order, my brain went into "DANGER" mode. DH thought I was overreacting (though we've been married long enough that he simply got out of my way!), but now he's grateful.


I was told yesterday that we should be shopping now, because it will be much more difficult later, when there will be real food shortages because of supply chain problems, hoarding, etc.  So I am going to venture out tomorrow.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> First time I read your post I totally missed your Mary Oliver poem! I love her poetry. I have this quotation in my phone, but I don't know which poem it's from. Maybe _Evidence_.
> “I believe in kindness. Also in mischief. Also in singing, especially when singing is not necessarily prescribed.”


Love that!


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> Tada! Here´s the Seeger bag all polished up.
> 
> View attachment 4697285


I'm so glad you did this! Gorgeous.


----------



## momasaurus

Rhl2987 said:


> Of course! It's Community-supported agriculture, which means that producers (farmers) and consumers (us) are directly connected because the consumer can subscribe to the harvest of a certain farm or group of farms. I can pay weekly to have deliveries (or pick-up) of farm-fresh produce and that money goes directly to the farm! Certainly a necessity right now when restaurants aren't ordering nearly as much food since many have shut their doors. You can even find organic ones! The one I found is community-based and an indoor farm to provide jobs, accessible and inexpensive food, and education to a community in need.


You are so lucky! I did this for several years until I realized they were giving the worst produce to their subscribers and saving the good stuff for their weekend farmers market appearances. I think they have since changed their ways, but it turned me off to them, and we don't have another local CSA that I know of.


----------



## Cookiefiend

My black bags - I still have everything from last year, and added the Nancy Gonzales mini Erica tote in black matte Caiman Croc


----------



## essiedub

Cookiefiend said:


> My black bags - I still have everything from last year, and added the Nancy Gonzales mini Erica tote in black matte Caiman Croc
> View attachment 4697596
> View attachment 4697597
> View attachment 4697598


Ooh the ones that jump up are the LV with the pink perking out, the luscious box on the Kelly, and the one the architectural one that looks like a Torii gate..1st photo bottom left. I love that!!

I’m sneaking in a few minutes on TPF..gotta wonder..I’m home all day yet I have no time cuz DH and DS are here..it’s messing with my routine.  They do their own thing but somehow I guess I feel I can’t slack about playing with y’all.  I’m on a serious decluttering mission! And I’m coming up with jewelry merging designs/ideas.  All those pieces that I no longer wear because they look too measly (the jewelry people have a term for when pieces “shrink” as we age..cant recall the term at the moment); anyway, I’m looking at ways to rework them. Here are some ideas for merging smaller settings into a more impactful piece (not mine..just inspiration) 



Sorry this has nothing to do with handbags but you’re my best buddies here..so there!


----------



## keodi

Cookiefiend said:


> My black bags - I still have everything from last year, and added the Nancy Gonzales mini Erica tote in black matte Caiman Croc
> View attachment 4697596
> View attachment 4697597
> View attachment 4697598


beautiful!


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> Yes, it's a balance… isn't it… between getting just the right amount and getting too much.


It would be good if people just keep their “regular” stock levels and then just add perhaps a month’s more food. 

However, every time I’ve gone to the grocery store, the produce section is full. So, if people will start eating more fruits and vegetables, we’d be healthier and allow those who need various packaged food (perhaps because they don’t have a freezer or facilities to do a lot of cooking) to have them. 


momasaurus said:


> I was told yesterday that we should be shopping now, because it will be much more difficult later, when there will be real food shortages because of supply chain problems, hoarding, etc.  So I am going to venture out tomorrow.


May I ask who was the source? Our local news is reporting that the supply chain is still intact. It’s hard to know what it true. 


Cookiefiend said:


> My black bags - I still have everything from last year, and added the Nancy Gonzales mini Erica tote in black matte Caiman Croc
> View attachment 4697596
> View attachment 4697597
> View attachment 4697598


Beautiful!


----------



## Cookiefiend

essiedub said:


> Ooh the ones that jump up are the LV with the pink perking out, the luscious box on the Kelly, and the one the architectural one that looks like a Torii gate..1st photo bottom left. I love that!!
> 
> I’m sneaking in a few minutes on TPF..gotta wonder..I’m home all day yet I have no time cuz DH and DS are here..it’s messing with my routine.  They do their own thing but somehow I guess I feel I can’t slack about playing with y’all.  I’m on a serious decluttering mission! And I’m coming up with jewelry merging designs/ideas.  All those pieces that I no longer wear because they look too measly (the jewelry people have a term for when pieces “shrink” as we age..cant recall the term at the moment); anyway, I’m looking at ways to rework them. Here are some ideas for merging smaller settings into a more impactful piece (not mine..just inspiration)
> View attachment 4697606
> View attachment 4697607
> 
> Sorry this has nothing to do with handbags but you’re my best buddies here..so there!


Thank you! 
That little black bag is an Olbrish Torii - it is very cute, but very small… it's on the chopping block and has been there for a while (I can't remember the last time I carried it), but I think it's very attractive so I still have it. 
But I should try to sell it! 
I love the last necklace - that's adorable! 


keodi said:


> beautiful!


Thank you so much! 


Sparkletastic said:


> It would be good if people just keep their “regular” stock levels and then just add perhaps a month’s more food.
> 
> However, every time I’ve gone to the grocery store, the produce section is full. So, if people will start eating more fruits and vegetables, we’d be healthier and allow those who need various packaged food (perhaps because they don’t have a freezer or facilities to do a lot of cooking) to have them.
> May I ask who was the source? Our local news is reporting that the supply chain is still intact. It’s hard to know what it true.
> Beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> My black bags - I still have everything from last year, and added the Nancy Gonzales mini Erica tote in black matte Caiman Croc
> View attachment 4697596
> View attachment 4697597
> View attachment 4697598


Excellent black collection!


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> Excellent black collection!


Thank you! 
This thread has really helped me to understand what I need and want in a purse, and helped to stop buying what doesn't work for me. I seriously used to buy black purses (black because that is still my favorite color for a purse), willy nilly and then just donate them because they were never 'right'.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> I hope you are able to shake it off. Do you have enough good supplies to tide you over? Soup, tea, fresh juice???


Thank-you! I think I´ll have to sort my mind and find a way to push my energy levels. Atm all I am able to is sit and stare. Re supplies we are fine with non perishables and there´s everything for the dinners I planned for the current week in the fridge, but I have to add we are the most unhealthy eaters you can imagine. Make it black coffee and paracetamol and I should be fine...


----------



## Diva_k3000

I love my blacks and browns, but two of my favorite bags in my collection are in the red/burgundy family.

A bright red vintage Fendi woven leather bucket bag I was gifted (‘70s or ‘80s, I think?)
A Mulberry zipped bayswater (oxblood)


----------



## Diva_k3000

I have too many black bags to post, but my favorites are:

Gucci soho disco
Mansur Gavriel mini moon clutch
Mansur Gavriel small tote (flamma interior)


----------



## Cookiefiend

Diva_k3000 said:


> I love my blacks and browns, but two of my favorite bags in my collection are in the red/burgundy family.
> 
> A bright red vintage Fendi woven leather bucket bag I was gifted (‘70s or ‘80s, I think?)
> A Mulberry zipped bayswater (oxblood)


Ooooo - love that red Fendi! 


Diva_k3000 said:


> I have too many black bags to post, but my favorites are:
> 
> Gucci soho disco
> Mansur Gavriel mini moon clutch
> Mansur Gavriel small tote (flamma interior)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4697670
> View attachment 4697671
> View attachment 4697672


I've looked at the MG small tote (I also love that red interior), could you tell us/me about it? Do the straps stay on your shoulder, and is the drop long enough?


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> Of course! It's Community-supported agriculture, which means that producers (farmers) and consumers (us) are directly connected because the consumer can subscribe to the harvest of a certain farm or group of farms. I can pay weekly to have deliveries (or pick-up) of farm-fresh produce and that money goes directly to the farm! Certainly a necessity right now when restaurants aren't ordering nearly as much food since many have shut their doors. You can even find organic ones! The one I found is community-based and an indoor farm to provide jobs, accessible and inexpensive food, and education to a community in need.


Thank you so much for this information, @Rhl2987 !  I never knew about CSAs… which is strange, since I'm close to many farming communities. 

I'm trying to search one out now, but as you can imagine, they are at maximum capacity. I'll keep looking, though.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Thank you for your kind words Rhl. My MIL and FIL got to her ultrasound appointment. They both showered and washed their clothes when the got home. It was a big day and they look forward to getting the results and feedback next week. I did end up getting the milk - I stayed focused, stuck to the list and got out with two bags of milk and fruit as quickly as possible. Of course, my kiddos are older than your little one, the routine works differently at different ages. Best wishes to you and your family on staying safe and healthy!


I'm so glad that all of it worked out, @More bags . And I hope that your MIL's ultrasound results are good.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> My black bags - I still have everything from last year, and added the Nancy Gonzales mini Erica tote in black matte Caiman Croc
> View attachment 4697596
> View attachment 4697597
> View attachment 4697598


That bag in your top picture, on the left… is that the Torii bag? I love, love, LOVE the handle!


----------



## ElainePG

essiedub said:


> And I’m coming up with jewelry merging designs/ideas.  *All those pieces that I no longer wear because they look too measly (the jewelry people have a term for when pieces “shrink” as we age..cant recall the term at the moment*); anyway, I’m looking at ways to rework them. Here are some ideas for merging smaller settings into a more impactful piece (not mine..just inspiration)
> View attachment 4697606
> View attachment 4697607
> 
> Sorry this has nothing to do with handbags but you’re my best buddies here..so there!


This reminded me of a funny story. Last year DH and I needed to get our wedding rings re-sized. Mine was too loose, and I was afraid it would fall off. But DH's was too tight. So I called a local jeweler to see if we could bring in our rings to have this done. 
My ring, of course, would be no problem. They could just take out a chunk. But what would they do about a too-tight ring? His is just a simple gold band. So I asked the woman on the other end of the phone. She giggled, and said "Oh, tell your husband it's a known fact that wedding rings shrink… they need to be stretched every ten years!"


----------



## ElainePG

Diva_k3000 said:


> I love my blacks and browns, but two of my favorite bags in my collection are in the red/burgundy family.
> 
> A bright red vintage Fendi woven leather bucket bag I was gifted (‘70s or ‘80s, I think?)
> A Mulberry zipped bayswater (oxblood)


Wow! That Fendi is an eye-popper!


----------



## Sparkletastic

essiedub said:


> Ooh the ones that jump up are the LV with the pink perking out, the luscious box on the Kelly, and the one the architectural one that looks like a Torii gate..1st photo bottom left. I love that!!
> 
> I’m sneaking in a few minutes on TPF..gotta wonder..I’m home all day yet I have no time cuz DH and DS are here..it’s messing with my routine.  They do their own thing but somehow I guess I feel I can’t slack about playing with y’all.  I’m on a serious decluttering mission! And I’m coming up with jewelry merging designs/ideas.  All those pieces that I no longer wear because they look too measly (the jewelry people have a term for when pieces “shrink” as we age..cant recall the term at the moment); anyway, I’m looking at ways to rework them. Here are some ideas for merging smaller settings into a more impactful piece (not mine..just inspiration)
> View attachment 4697606
> View attachment 4697607
> 
> Sorry this has nothing to do with handbags but you’re my best buddies here..so there!


Can’t wait to see what you create!


----------



## 19flowers

2


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> That bag in your top picture, on the left… is that the Torii bag? I love, love, LOVE the handle!


Yes! I love the handle too… it's the thing that made me go  
But you can see how narrow it is at the bottom - my phone and epi-pen barely fits in it. Maybe I should use it as a bookend for all my Pearl Buck books?


----------



## Vintage Leather

essiedub said:


> Ooh the ones that jump up are the LV with the pink perking out, the luscious box on the Kelly, and the one the architectural one that looks like a Torii gate..1st photo bottom left. I love that!!
> 
> I’m sneaking in a few minutes on TPF..gotta wonder..I’m home all day yet I have no time cuz DH and DS are here..it’s messing with my routine.  They do their own thing but somehow I guess I feel I can’t slack about playing with y’all.  I’m on a serious decluttering mission! And I’m coming up with jewelry merging designs/ideas.  All those pieces that I no longer wear because they look too measly (the jewelry people have a term for when pieces “shrink” as we age..cant recall the term at the moment); anyway, I’m looking at ways to rework them. Here are some ideas for merging smaller settings into a more impactful piece (not mine..just inspiration)
> View attachment 4697606
> View attachment 4697607
> 
> Sorry this has nothing to do with handbags but you’re my best buddies here..so there!



The last necklace looks unique and gorgeous!

I’ve also been looking at a lot of pieces in my jewel box and trying to figure out what I should do with them. It’s not skrinkage, per se. I like smaller pieces. It’s just that I have a lot of overlap and not a lot of reasons to wear them.  

It’s really not worth it to resell the pieces. So I’m looking at remaking them into something more wearable 

It’s like with black bags or totes or most of the things we talk about on this thread. It’s about using what you love.


----------



## baghabitz34

Cookiefiend said:


> But we have to be nice to ourselves too. Mary Oliver has a poem called Wild Geese:
> "You do not have to be good.
> You do not have to walk on your knees
> for a hundred miles through the desert repenting.
> You only have to let the soft animal of your body
> love what it loves."
> Be easy - this is a rough rough time we're all going through. It's okay to have a cookie or two.


Thanks for the poem. Sometimes we have to remember to be nice to ourselves.

The problem for me is not having a cookie or two - instead I have like 5 or 10!


----------



## Diva_k3000

Cookiefiend said:


> Ooooo - love that red Fendi!
> 
> I've looked at the MG small tote (I also love that red interior), could you tell us/me about it? Do the straps stay on your shoulder, and is the drop long enough?



I personally like to wear it on my arm most of the time, (especially when I’m on the go) but the strap is definitely long enough to wear on your shoulder and stays put, despite my large, sloping shoulders.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Diva_k3000 said:


> I personally like to wear it on my arm most of the time, (especially when I’m on the go) but the strap is definitely long enough to wear on your shoulder and stays put, despite my large, sloping shoulders.
> 
> View attachment 4697871
> View attachment 4697872
> View attachment 4697873


Oh nice! Thanks for the pictures - it does look like there's a long enough drop!
Hrmmmm…. shouldn't look, I don't need another black bag - but i love that red interior!
I'll just peek…


----------



## cowgirlsboots

momasaurus said:


> I'm so glad you did this! Gorgeous.



The bag deserves to be cared for. 
I did a bit of research into the brand and am very impressed. 
At the time my bag was made  Seeger Offenbach was a small top notch company, only using the best materials and catering even to the Pope. 
In 1992 the company was sold to Montblanc, the Seeger brand name disappeared. 
It came back onto the market in 2009 when the employees found an investor to resurrect the Seeger company instead of being closed down as Montblanc was moving their production to Italy.
Again  top notch leather goods were produced. Unfortunately they only lasted for 2 years. 
The name was sold to a new company, the Offenbach factory closed for good.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Vintage Leather said:


> The last necklace looks unique and gorgeous!
> 
> I’ve also been looking at a lot of pieces in my jewel box and trying to figure out what I should do with them. It’s not skrinkage, per se. I like smaller pieces. It’s just that I have a lot of overlap and not a lot of reasons to wear them.
> 
> It’s really not worth it to resell the pieces. So I’m looking at remaking them into something more wearable
> 
> It’s like with black bags or totes or most of the things we talk about on this thread. It’s about using what you love.


I have been aggressively curating my jewelry collection the past few years - both culling and upgrading as I did with my bags. 
I agree that it’s FAR more of a hassle to sell jewelry than bags and the return is awful. I gifted most of what I didn’t want - mostly to DD and a few other pieces to one of my close friends. I still have 10 pieces I am trying to sell and it’s sloooooow going. For example, I listed a one carat halo diamond ring that I thought would sell super quickly for engagements. Nope. It’s been listed for over a year and nothing. DD doesn’t want it because we gave her a diamond solitaire rhr when she was in college and as a single girl she doesn’t wear a solitaire on her left hand. So, it languishes in my jewelry box and online.  I don’t know how to best offload jewelry.  I’m thinking it may be best for me to just restyle it into a pendant or something. <sigh>


baghabitz34 said:


> Thanks for the poem. Sometimes we have to remember to be nice to ourselves.
> 
> The problem for me is not having a cookie or two - instead I have like 5 or 10!


This is so me. I don’t get tempted by much of anything but coooookiiiieeees!! I don’t like chocolate but sugar cookies, snickerdoodles and French macaroons bring me to my knees.


----------



## baghabitz34

My belated pink post. Didn’t realize there were so many until I pulled them out - I wasn’t a pink person until about 3 years ago.

Floral Ted Baker, dusty pink Rogue, raisin Retiro, pink MK trio, metallic pink MK pouch, primrose tea rose Rogue, Coach Charlie bucket in vintage mauve, LV Hyde Park in fuschia, Gucci Soho Disco, hot pink LC case, powder pink LC pouch, sm floral KS wallet, long floral KS wallet, ombré pink Coach wallet, Coach wristlet, floral Coach wristlet, pink MK pouch


----------



## muchstuff

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4697907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My belated pink post. Didn’t realize there were so many until I pulled them out - I wasn’t a pink person until about 3 years ago.
> 
> Floral Ted Baker, dusty pink Rogue, raisin Retiro, pink MK trio, metallic pink MK pouch, primrose tea rose Rogue, Coach Charlie bucket in vintage mauve, LV Hyde Park in fuschia, Gucci Soho Disco, hot pink LC case, powder pink LC pouch, sm floral KS wallet, long floral KS wallet, ombré pink Coach wallet, Coach wristlet, floral Coach wristlet, pink MK pouch


I'm not a pink gal as such but the shades of pink you're chosen are lovely.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> My black bags - I still have everything from last year, and added the Nancy Gonzales mini Erica tote in black matte Caiman Croc
> View attachment 4697596
> View attachment 4697597
> View attachment 4697598


I love your taste in bags.


----------



## dcooney4

Diva_k3000 said:


> I love my blacks and browns, but two of my favorite bags in my collection are in the red/burgundy family.
> 
> A bright red vintage Fendi woven leather bucket bag I was gifted (‘70s or ‘80s, I think?)
> A Mulberry zipped bayswater (oxblood)


Very pretty! I really like them.


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4697907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My belated pink post. Didn’t realize there were so many until I pulled them out - I wasn’t a pink person until about 3 years ago.
> 
> Floral Ted Baker, dusty pink Rogue, raisin Retiro, pink MK trio, metallic pink MK pouch, primrose tea rose Rogue, Coach Charlie bucket in vintage mauve, LV Hyde Park in fuschia, Gucci Soho Disco, hot pink LC case, powder pink LC pouch, sm floral KS wallet, long floral KS wallet, ombré pink Coach wallet, Coach wristlet, floral Coach wristlet, pink MK pouch


Wow ! What a fantastic selection.


----------



## dcooney4

Diva_k3000 said:


> I have too many black bags to post, but my favorites are:
> 
> Gucci soho disco
> Mansur Gavriel mini moon clutch
> Mansur Gavriel small tote (flamma interior)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4697670
> View attachment 4697671
> View attachment 4697672


I adore that tote. The red lining gives it such a nice pop of color. Beautiful bags!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Yes! I love the handle too… it's the thing that made me go
> But you can see how narrow it is at the bottom - my phone and epi-pen barely fits in it. *Maybe I should use it as a bookend for all my Pearl Buck books?*


  
Oh, now you have me wanting to reread Peal Buck! It's been forever. Is there one in particular that you recommend? I still remember how moved I was the first time I read _The Good Earth_, probably in 8th grade.


----------



## ElainePG

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4697907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My belated pink post. Didn’t realize there were so many until I pulled them out - I wasn’t a pink person until about 3 years ago.
> 
> Floral Ted Baker, dusty pink Rogue, raisin Retiro, pink MK trio, metallic pink MK pouch, primrose tea rose Rogue, Coach Charlie bucket in vintage mauve, LV Hyde Park in fuschia, Gucci Soho Disco, hot pink LC case, powder pink LC pouch, sm floral KS wallet, long floral KS wallet, ombré pink Coach wallet, Coach wristlet, floral Coach wristlet, pink MK pouch


I wouldn't even classify some of this collection as "pink," per se. Lots of rose, some burgundy, and then a few bits of "pinky" pink. It's all lovely! That Retiro is a great design. And I'm a sucker for all the Coach tea rose bags. Yours is delicious.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Oh, now you have me wanting to reread Peal Buck! It's been forever. Is there one in particular that you recommend? I still remember how moved I was the first time I read _The Good Earth_, probably in 8th grade.


I never forgot that image of her giving birth in the field and then going back to work.


----------



## Cookiefiend

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4697907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My belated pink post. Didn’t realize there were so many until I pulled them out - I wasn’t a pink person until about 3 years ago.
> 
> Floral Ted Baker, dusty pink Rogue, raisin Retiro, pink MK trio, metallic pink MK pouch, primrose tea rose Rogue, Coach Charlie bucket in vintage mauve, LV Hyde Park in fuschia, Gucci Soho Disco, hot pink LC case, powder pink LC pouch, sm floral KS wallet, long floral KS wallet, ombré pink Coach wallet, Coach wristlet, floral Coach wristlet, pink MK pouch


So pretty, and such a nice variety! I really like the Coach Charlie, and that strap! 


dcooney4 said:


> I love your taste in bags.


Thank you sweetie! 


ElainePG said:


> Oh, now you have me wanting to reread Peal Buck! It's been forever. Is there one in particular that you recommend? I still remember how moved I was the first time I read _The Good Earth_, probably in 8th grade.


My favorite is still The Good Earth. ❤️
it’s been forever since I’ve read it as well, but since I’m struggling to get through Great Expectations, I might but it aside and try TGE.


----------



## Katinahat

Another week has passed and I’ve not been around. Hope you are all keeping well. Like everyone else, I’ve been coordinating home schooling, working, older parents food deliveries etc etc. My siblings both have the virus in other parts of the country and one in particular has been very sick. 

Handbags and shopping have just felt too frivolous in amongst all the stress but I appreciate the distraction when I can get here. 

My Mulberry Cara has been on my back for the 30 minute walks I’ve been trying to take each day. It feels purposeful and practical to wear a back pack. We are allowed out for essential food shopping, deliveries to the vulnerable, key work that can’t be fine from home or exercise away from others once a day.  

I do have several black bags for some point and missed sharing several pinks. Not sure my handbag stats are going to be of much use this year! 

Take care everyone.


----------



## Katinahat

My remaining pinks.


----------



## msd_bags

Katinahat said:


> Another week has passed and I’ve not been around. Hope you are all keeping well. Like everyone else, I’ve been coordinating home schooling, working, older parents food deliveries etc etc. My siblings both have the virus in other parts of the country and one in particular has been very sick.
> 
> Handbags and shopping have just felt too frivolous in amongst all the stress but I appreciate the distraction when I can get here.
> 
> My Mulberry Cara has been on my back for the 30 minute walks I’ve been trying to take each day. It feels purposeful and practical to wear a back pack. We are allowed out for essential food shopping, deliveries to the vulnerable, key work that can’t be fine from home or exercise away from others once a day.
> 
> I do have several black bags for some point and missed sharing several pinks. Not sure my handbag stats are going to be of much use this year!
> 
> Take care everyone.


Happy to hear from you!  Hope your siblings recover from the virus.  Take care yourself!!


----------



## Rhl2987

dcooney4 said:


> Just curious if you have given your daughter any dairy yet? My daughter when she was about one and a half or two almost needed tubes. She kept getting sick quickly as her older brother would bring things home and she always had mucus in her nose etc. I took her completely off dairy and it worked. She dried up and no longer needed tubes.


I have. That's something really good for me to think about. She really took to food early, so she's been having dairy for almost half her life. Thank you for sharing and I will make sure to consider that for her!


----------



## Rhl2987

momasaurus said:


> You are so lucky! I did this for several years until I realized they were giving the worst produce to their subscribers and saving the good stuff for their weekend farmers market appearances. I think they have since changed their ways, but it turned me off to them, and we don't have another local CSA that I know of.


I'm sorry you had that experience! It's always something I thought about with meat and produce, but never decided to go for it. Now that I'm researching, there are truly so many options. My Mom network had a ton of suggestions and one person's uncle wasn't sure what to do with all of his eggs now that restaurants are closed. So many Moms have wanted to buy eggs from him so he'll be making a trip to the city where I live once a week to be able to sell his eggs. I wish you had more/better options!!


----------



## Rhl2987

essiedub said:


> Ooh the ones that jump up are the LV with the pink perking out, the luscious box on the Kelly, and the one the architectural one that looks like a Torii gate..1st photo bottom left. I love that!!
> 
> I’m sneaking in a few minutes on TPF..gotta wonder..I’m home all day yet I have no time cuz DH and DS are here..it’s messing with my routine.  They do their own thing but somehow I guess I feel I can’t slack about playing with y’all.  I’m on a serious decluttering mission! And I’m coming up with jewelry merging designs/ideas.  All those pieces that I no longer wear because they look too measly (the jewelry people have a term for when pieces “shrink” as we age..cant recall the term at the moment); anyway, I’m looking at ways to rework them. Here are some ideas for merging smaller settings into a more impactful piece (not mine..just inspiration)
> View attachment 4697606
> View attachment 4697607
> 
> Sorry this has nothing to do with handbags but you’re my best buddies here..so there!


Beautiful!! I particularly love the first one! I'd love to see the pieces you're thinking of merging for more inspiration


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> Thank you so much for this information, @Rhl2987 !  I never knew about CSAs… which is strange, since I'm close to many farming communities.
> 
> I'm trying to search one out now, but as you can imagine, they are at maximum capacity. I'll keep looking, though.


Keep me posted! I hope you're able to find something but I'd imagine/hope the max capacity means they'll be keeping their incomes for now!


----------



## Rhl2987

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4697907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My belated pink post. Didn’t realize there were so many until I pulled them out - I wasn’t a pink person until about 3 years ago.
> 
> Floral Ted Baker, dusty pink Rogue, raisin Retiro, pink MK trio, metallic pink MK pouch, primrose tea rose Rogue, Coach Charlie bucket in vintage mauve, LV Hyde Park in fuschia, Gucci Soho Disco, hot pink LC case, powder pink LC pouch, sm floral KS wallet, long floral KS wallet, ombré pink Coach wallet, Coach wristlet, floral Coach wristlet, pink MK pouch


Love that you have so many pinks!! I should share my pink SLGs as well. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Rhl2987

Katinahat said:


> Another week has passed and I’ve not been around. Hope you are all keeping well. Like everyone else, I’ve been coordinating home schooling, working, older parents food deliveries etc etc. My siblings both have the virus in other parts of the country and one in particular has been very sick.
> 
> Handbags and shopping have just felt too frivolous in amongst all the stress but I appreciate the distraction when I can get here.
> 
> My Mulberry Cara has been on my back for the 30 minute walks I’ve been trying to take each day. It feels purposeful and practical to wear a back pack. We are allowed out for essential food shopping, deliveries to the vulnerable, key work that can’t be fine from home or exercise away from others once a day.
> 
> I do have several black bags for some point and missed sharing several pinks. Not sure my handbag stats are going to be of much use this year!
> 
> Take care everyone.


I'm so sorry to hear about your sick siblings. Praying that they recover quickly. Thinking of you and everything that you're dealing with. Please stay well and try to take care of yourself the best you can. It's such a stressful time!


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> My black bags - I still have everything from last year, and added the Nancy Gonzales mini Erica tote in black matte Caiman Croc
> View attachment 4697596
> View attachment 4697597
> View attachment 4697598


OOOOOOh that one with the amazing handle


----------



## momasaurus

Sparkletastic said:


> It would be good if people just keep their “regular” stock levels and then just add perhaps a month’s more food.
> 
> However, every time I’ve gone to the grocery store, the produce section is full. So, if people will start eating more fruits and vegetables, we’d be healthier and allow those who need various packaged food (perhaps because they don’t have a freezer or facilities to do a lot of cooking) to have them.
> May I ask who was the source? Our local news is reporting that the supply chain is still intact. It’s hard to know what it true.
> Beautiful!


It's very hard to know what's true. I agree. There is a lot of "tip of the iceberg" talk. I heard this from my DIL, who works in social services for older folks here in the NE where I am.


----------



## momasaurus

Diva_k3000 said:


> I have too many black bags to post, but my favorites are:
> 
> Gucci soho disco
> Mansur Gavriel mini moon clutch
> Mansur Gavriel small tote (flamma interior)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4697670
> View attachment 4697671
> View attachment 4697672


That red interior!!!


----------



## momasaurus

Diva_k3000 said:


> I personally like to wear it on my arm most of the time, (especially when I’m on the go) but the strap is definitely long enough to wear on your shoulder and stays put, despite my large, sloping shoulders.
> 
> View attachment 4697871
> View attachment 4697872
> View attachment 4697873


This size is called small? It looks perfect and very handy.


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> The bag deserves to be cared for.
> I did a bit of research into the brand and am very impressed.
> At the time my bag was made  Seeger Offenbach was a small top notch company, only using the best materials and catering even to the Pope.
> In 1992 the company was sold to Montblanc, the Seeger brand name disappeared.
> It came back onto the market in 2009 when the employees found an investor to resurrect the Seeger company instead of being closed down as Montblanc was moving their production to Italy.
> Again  top notch leather goods were produced. Unfortunately they only lasted for 2 years.
> The name was sold to a new company, the Offenbach factory closed for good.


Thanks for this. So interesting.


----------



## momasaurus

Katinahat said:


> Another week has passed and I’ve not been around. Hope you are all keeping well. Like everyone else, I’ve been coordinating home schooling, working, older parents food deliveries etc etc. My siblings both have the virus in other parts of the country and one in particular has been very sick.
> 
> Handbags and shopping have just felt too frivolous in amongst all the stress but I appreciate the distraction when I can get here.
> 
> My Mulberry Cara has been on my back for the 30 minute walks I’ve been trying to take each day. It feels purposeful and practical to wear a back pack. We are allowed out for essential food shopping, deliveries to the vulnerable, key work that can’t be fine from home or exercise away from others once a day.
> 
> I do have several black bags for some point and missed sharing several pinks. Not sure my handbag stats are going to be of much use this year!
> 
> Take care everyone.


So sorry to read of the additional burdens you have. I hope your load is lightened soon, when your siblings recover. Frivolity has become necessity, though, hasn't it? Otherwise we will go crazy.


----------



## momasaurus

Rhl2987 said:


> I'm sorry you had that experience! It's always something I thought about with meat and produce, but never decided to go for it. Now that I'm researching, there are truly so many options. My Mom network had a ton of suggestions and one person's uncle wasn't sure what to do with all of his eggs now that restaurants are closed. So many Moms have wanted to buy eggs from him so he'll be making a trip to the city where I live once a week to be able to sell his eggs. I wish you had more/better options!!


Thanks! I have access to some good farmers' markets once it gets warmer, and hopefully we are allowed to congregate once again.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Katinahat said:


> View attachment 4698140
> 
> 
> My remaining pinks.


What a beauty the dark Mulberry is! 
I'm so sorry to hear that your siblings are ill, I wish them a speedy recovery.


----------



## More bags

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4697907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My belated pink post. Didn’t realize there were so many until I pulled them out - I wasn’t a pink person until about 3 years ago.
> 
> Floral Ted Baker, dusty pink Rogue, raisin Retiro, pink MK trio, metallic pink MK pouch, primrose tea rose Rogue, Coach Charlie bucket in vintage mauve, LV Hyde Park in fuschia, Gucci Soho Disco, hot pink LC case, powder pink LC pouch, sm floral KS wallet, long floral KS wallet, ombré pink Coach wallet, Coach wristlet, floral Coach wristlet, pink MK pouch


Lovely pinks!
I am with @Cookiefiend , another fan of your Coach Charlie and strap!


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> Another week has passed and I’ve not been around. Hope you are all keeping well. Like everyone else, I’ve been coordinating home schooling, working, older parents food deliveries etc etc. My siblings both have the virus in other parts of the country and one in particular has been very sick.
> 
> Handbags and shopping have just felt too frivolous in amongst all the stress but I appreciate the distraction when I can get here.
> 
> My Mulberry Cara has been on my back for the 30 minute walks I’ve been trying to take each day. It feels purposeful and practical to wear a back pack. We are allowed out for essential food shopping, deliveries to the vulnerable, key work that can’t be fine from home or exercise away from others once a day.
> 
> I do have several black bags for some point and missed sharing several pinks. Not sure my handbag stats are going to be of much use this year!
> 
> Take care everyone.


Best wishes to you on staying sane and balanced with your heavier load. I hope your siblings recover quickly. Remember your self care so you are able to stay strong as you care for the rest of your family.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4697907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My belated pink post. Didn’t realize there were so many until I pulled them out - I wasn’t a pink person until about 3 years ago.
> 
> Floral Ted Baker, dusty pink Rogue, raisin Retiro, pink MK trio, metallic pink MK pouch, primrose tea rose Rogue, Coach Charlie bucket in vintage mauve, LV Hyde Park in fuschia, Gucci Soho Disco, hot pink LC case, powder pink LC pouch, sm floral KS wallet, long floral KS wallet, ombré pink Coach wallet, Coach wristlet, floral Coach wristlet, pink MK pouch



picture-book pretty!
May I ask which brand the 3 pouch set is?(Sorry, my fuzzy head can´t put the names from the list to the bags.)  It´s so cute! Years ago I gave my daughter a 3 pouch set in 2 different shades of pink and one grey for her 18th birthday. They were Furla. I must ask her whether she still has them... the gift box I made is still there. I spotted this as a storage box in her wardrobe.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> Another week has passed and I’ve not been around. Hope you are all keeping well. Like everyone else, I’ve been coordinating home schooling, working, older parents food deliveries etc etc. My siblings both have the virus in other parts of the country and one in particular has been very sick.
> 
> Handbags and shopping have just felt too frivolous in amongst all the stress but I appreciate the distraction when I can get here.
> 
> My Mulberry Cara has been on my back for the 30 minute walks I’ve been trying to take each day. It feels purposeful and practical to wear a back pack. We are allowed out for essential food shopping, deliveries to the vulnerable, key work that can’t be fine from home or exercise away from others once a day.
> 
> I do have several black bags for some point and missed sharing several pinks. Not sure my handbag stats are going to be of much use this year!
> 
> Take care everyone.


Take care dear @Katinahat - one step at a time and make sure to be kind to yourself xxx


----------



## baghabitz34

More bags said:


> Lovely pinks!
> I am with @Cookiefiend , another fan of your Coach Charlie and strap!


Thanks. I love the Charlie - it’s very functional, easy to wear & the color goes with so many things.


----------



## More bags

Diva_k3000 said:


> I have too many black bags to post, but my favorites are:
> 
> Gucci soho disco
> Mansur Gavriel mini moon clutch
> Mansur Gavriel small tote (flamma interior)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4697670
> View attachment 4697671
> View attachment 4697672


Twins on the Soho Disco and I love your red interior on your tote!


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> Another week has passed and I’ve not been around. Hope you are all keeping well. Like everyone else, I’ve been coordinating home schooling, working, older parents food deliveries etc etc. My siblings both have the virus in other parts of the country and one in particular has been very sick.
> 
> Handbags and shopping have just felt too frivolous in amongst all the stress but I appreciate the distraction when I can get here.
> 
> My Mulberry Cara has been on my back for the 30 minute walks I’ve been trying to take each day. It feels purposeful and practical to wear a back pack. We are allowed out for essential food shopping, deliveries to the vulnerable, key work that can’t be fine from home or exercise away from others once a day.
> 
> I do have several black bags for some point and missed sharing several pinks. Not sure my handbag stats are going to be of much use this year!
> 
> Take care everyone.


Good to hear from you. I'm so sorry to hear that your siblings have COVID-19. I hope they mend well, and that they have support during their illness. It must be so difficult for you to be far away from them at this time.


----------



## Diva_k3000

momasaurus said:


> This size is called small? It looks perfect and very handy.


Yes, this is the Mansur Gavriel small tote.


----------



## keodi

Diva_k3000 said:


> I have too many black bags to post, but my favorites are:
> 
> Gucci soho disco
> Mansur Gavriel mini moon clutch
> Mansur Gavriel small tote (flamma interior)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4697670
> View attachment 4697671
> View attachment 4697672


Beautiful collection! I love the Gucci disco bag!


Katinahat said:


> Another week has passed and I’ve not been around. Hope you are all keeping well. Like everyone else, I’ve been coordinating home schooling, working, older parents food deliveries etc etc. My siblings both have the virus in other parts of the country and one in particular has been very sick.
> 
> Handbags and shopping have just felt too frivolous in amongst all the stress but I appreciate the distraction when I can get here.
> 
> My Mulberry Cara has been on my back for the 30 minute walks I’ve been trying to take each day. It feels purposeful and practical to wear a back pack. We are allowed out for essential food shopping, deliveries to the vulnerable, key work that can’t be fine from home or exercise away from others once a day.
> 
> I do have several black bags for some point and missed sharing several pinks. Not sure my handbag stats are going to be of much use this year!
> 
> Take care everyone.


Katinahat, it's good to hear from you. I'm wishing your sibilings a speedy recovery.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Another week has passed and I’ve not been around. Hope you are all keeping well. Like everyone else, I’ve been coordinating home schooling, working, older parents food deliveries etc etc. My siblings both have the virus in other parts of the country and one in particular has been very sick.
> 
> Handbags and shopping have just felt too frivolous in amongst all the stress but I appreciate the distraction when I can get here.
> 
> My Mulberry Cara has been on my back for the 30 minute walks I’ve been trying to take each day. It feels purposeful and practical to wear a back pack. We are allowed out for essential food shopping, deliveries to the vulnerable, key work that can’t be fine from home or exercise away from others once a day.
> 
> I do have several black bags for some point and missed sharing several pinks. Not sure my handbag stats are going to be of much use this year!
> 
> Take care everyone.


I have not used a bag for two weeks. I will start to track them once I start using them again, but not going to rush any bags out of the door due to low tracking.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> View attachment 4698140
> 
> 
> My remaining pinks.


Lovely!


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> I have. That's something really good for me to think about. She really took to food early, so she's been having dairy for almost half her life. Thank you for sharing and I will make sure to consider that for her!


It was my doctor who suggested it as a last resort before we considered tubes. My daughter also had issues with soy so we ended up using fortified organic rice milk. After taking her off dairy for a week we saw big changes.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Another week has passed and I’ve not been around. Hope you are all keeping well. Like everyone else, I’ve been coordinating home schooling, working, older parents food deliveries etc etc. My siblings both have the virus in other parts of the country and one in particular has been very sick.
> 
> Handbags and shopping have just felt too frivolous in amongst all the stress but I appreciate the distraction when I can get here.
> 
> My Mulberry Cara has been on my back for the 30 minute walks I’ve been trying to take each day. It feels purposeful and practical to wear a back pack. We are allowed out for essential food shopping, deliveries to the vulnerable, key work that can’t be fine from home or exercise away from others once a day.
> 
> I do have several black bags for some point and missed sharing several pinks. Not sure my handbag stats are going to be of much use this year!
> 
> Take care everyone.


Wishing your siblings a speedy recovery.


----------



## keodi

Here are my black bags unchanged from last year. I plan on adding an Evelyne at some point, and in the much later future a vintage Hermes clutch. I don't have a clutch life at the moment, so no point in spending the $$$ to get one right now.



The Kelly was my first Hermes bag. She's a vintage 32cm Gulliver Kelly I won at an auction. I was amazed at the quality, then I was hooked. Then last year, after wanting to get a Birkin for over 20 years, I got one for a milestone birthday.


This my very first Designer bag, my pride and joy. I purchased this bag in my teens early 90s after saving up for 8 months working at Wendy's. She's in great shape, and I wear her often.


My L.K. Bennett leather clutch, I got this one and the suede version at great prices. The US website was closing. I wear both more often than I thought, they come with chain straps.




Last is my Shinola crossbody bag. I got this bag when Shinola opened their first boutique ever. It is nice to support (at the time) a small business. I use this for traveling, and concerts. I however need a crossbody thats a little more casual, roomier, so the Evelyne will fill the gap for that.

I was toying with the idea of adding a Chanel 226 re-issue, but the jury is out on that, i'll re-visit the idea later, if I feel I need to add one.


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> View attachment 4698140
> 
> 
> My remaining pinks.


I like the rich saturated colours!


----------



## More bags

keodi said:


> Here are my black bags unchanged from last year. I plan on adding an Evelyne at some point, and in the much later future a vintage Hermes clutch. I don't have a clutch life at the moment, so no point in spending the $$$ to get one right now.
> View attachment 4698821
> View attachment 4698822
> 
> The Kelly was my first Hermes bag. She's a vintage 32cm Gulliver Kelly I won at an auction. I was amazed at the quality, then I was hooked. Then last year, after wanting to get a Birkin for over 20 years, I got one for a milestone birthday.
> View attachment 4698823
> 
> This my very first Designer bag, my pride and joy. I purchased this bag in my teens early 90s after saving up for 8 months working at Wendy's. She's in great shape, and I wear her often.
> View attachment 4698824
> 
> My L.K. Bennett leather clutch, I got this one and the suede version at great prices. The US website was closing. I wear both more often than I thought, they come with chain straps.
> View attachment 4698827
> 
> View attachment 4698828
> 
> Last is my Shinola crossbody bag. I got this bag when Shinola opened their first boutique ever. It is nice to support (at the time) a small business. I use this for traveling, and concerts. I however need a crossbody thats a little more casual, roomier, so the Evelyne will fill the gap for that.
> 
> I was toying with the idea of adding a Chanel 226 re-issue, but the jury is out on that, i'll re-visit the idea later, if I feel I need to add one.


Beautiful black bags keodi. My favourite is your Gulliver Kelly - the leather! 
You can’t go wrong with adding either or both an Evelyne and a Reissue 226. They are my most used bags in my collection. Stay safe and be well.


----------



## keodi

More bags said:


> Beautiful black bags keodi. My favourite is your Gulliver Kelly - the leather!
> You can’t go wrong with adding either or both an Evelyne and a Reissue 226. They are my most used bags in my collection. Stay safe and be well.


Thank you, i'm leaning on getting both!


----------



## More bags

keodi said:


> Thank you, i'm leaning on getting both!


----------



## baghabitz34

ElainePG said:


> I wouldn't even classify some of this collection as "pink," per se. Lots of rose, some burgundy, and then a few bits of "pinky" pink. It's all lovely! That Retiro is a great design. And I'm a sucker for all the Coach tea rose bags. Yours is delicious.


Thanks. I’m a sucker for the tea rose items too - 3 bags & a wristlet. Someone stop me!


----------



## baghabitz34

cowgirlsboots said:


> picture-book pretty!
> May I ask which brand the 3 pouch set is?(Sorry, my fuzzy head can´t put the names from the list to the bags.)  It´s so cute! Years ago I gave my daughter a 3 pouch set in 2 different shades of pink and one grey for her 18th birthday. They were Furla. I must ask her whether she still has them... the gift box I made is still there. I spotted this as a storage box in her wardrobe.
> View attachment 4698270
> View attachment 4698271


The 3 pouch set is from Michael Kors. I purchased them last year I think.


----------



## ElainePG

keodi said:


> This my very first Designer bag, my pride and joy. I purchased this bag in my teens early 90s after saving up for 8 months working at Wendy's. She's in great shape, and I wear her often.


All your black bags are wonderful. But my favorite is the Coach (I'm assuming I'm right, that it *is* a Coach bag?) because of the story that goes with it. I love that you saved and saved, while still in your teens, to get the bag of your dreams. You had great taste then, and you still do!


----------



## keodi

ElainePG said:


> All your black bags are wonderful. But my favorite is the Coach (I'm assuming I'm right, that it *is* a Coach bag?) because of the story that goes with it. I love that you saved and saved, while still in your teens, to get the bag of your dreams. You had great taste then, and you still do!


Thank you! Yes, it's a Coach  bag, it's called the city bag, I had enough left over to purchase the matching coin purse, which I also purchased. I still have it!


----------



## dcooney4

keodi said:


> Here are my black bags unchanged from last year. I plan on adding an Evelyne at some point, and in the much later future a vintage Hermes clutch. I don't have a clutch life at the moment, so no point in spending the $$$ to get one right now.
> View attachment 4698821
> View attachment 4698822
> 
> The Kelly was my first Hermes bag. She's a vintage 32cm Gulliver Kelly I won at an auction. I was amazed at the quality, then I was hooked. Then last year, after wanting to get a Birkin for over 20 years, I got one for a milestone birthday.
> View attachment 4698823
> 
> This my very first Designer bag, my pride and joy. I purchased this bag in my teens early 90s after saving up for 8 months working at Wendy's. She's in great shape, and I wear her often.
> View attachment 4698824
> 
> My L.K. Bennett leather clutch, I got this one and the suede version at great prices. The US website was closing. I wear both more often than I thought, they come with chain straps.
> View attachment 4698827
> 
> View attachment 4698828
> 
> Last is my Shinola crossbody bag. I got this bag when Shinola opened their first boutique ever. It is nice to support (at the time) a small business. I use this for traveling, and concerts. I however need a crossbody thats a little more casual, roomier, so the Evelyne will fill the gap for that.
> 
> I was toying with the idea of adding a Chanel 226 re-issue, but the jury is out on that, i'll re-visit the idea later, if I feel I need to add one.


Love your black bags. Nice range in them as well.


----------



## Rhl2987

keodi said:


> Here are my black bags unchanged from last year. I plan on adding an Evelyne at some point, and in the much later future a vintage Hermes clutch. I don't have a clutch life at the moment, so no point in spending the $$$ to get one right now.
> View attachment 4698821
> View attachment 4698822
> 
> The Kelly was my first Hermes bag. She's a vintage 32cm Gulliver Kelly I won at an auction. I was amazed at the quality, then I was hooked. Then last year, after wanting to get a Birkin for over 20 years, I got one for a milestone birthday.
> View attachment 4698823
> 
> This my very first Designer bag, my pride and joy. I purchased this bag in my teens early 90s after saving up for 8 months working at Wendy's. She's in great shape, and I wear her often.
> View attachment 4698824
> 
> My L.K. Bennett leather clutch, I got this one and the suede version at great prices. The US website was closing. I wear both more often than I thought, they come with chain straps.
> View attachment 4698827
> 
> View attachment 4698828
> 
> Last is my Shinola crossbody bag. I got this bag when Shinola opened their first boutique ever. It is nice to support (at the time) a small business. I use this for traveling, and concerts. I however need a crossbody thats a little more casual, roomier, so the Evelyne will fill the gap for that.
> 
> I was toying with the idea of adding a Chanel 226 re-issue, but the jury is out on that, i'll re-visit the idea later, if I feel I need to add one.


Oh I love Shinola! I remember when they were brand new. I got a watch from them that I sold years ago. They have beautiful leather products. I love your black bags!


----------



## whateve

keodi said:


> Thank you! Yes, it's a Coach  bag, it's called the city bag, I had enough left over to purchase the matching coin purse, which I also purchased. I still have it!


I'm a huge vintage Coach fan! I'd love to see the coin purse!


----------



## keodi

dcooney4 said:


> Love your black bags. Nice range in them as well.


Thank you!


Rhl2987 said:


> Oh I love Shinola! I remember when they were brand new. I got a watch from them that I sold years ago. They have beautiful leather products. I love your black bags!


Thank you! I agree, the leather gets better with time. the leather got a lot softer the more I used it. 



whateve said:


> I'm a huge vintage Coach fan! I'd love to see the coin purse!


here she is!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

keodi said:


> here she is!


She´s super cute!


----------



## keodi

cowgirlsboots said:


> She´s super cute!


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

keodi said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you! I agree, the leather gets better with time. the leather got a lot softer the more I used it.
> 
> 
> here she is!
> View attachment 4699237


Adorable!


----------



## lynne_ross

It’s Sunday here - wired being in a different day then North America! I have the same grey bag as last year - hermes Evelyn tpm in Gris pearl.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Not a single grey bag in this house....  but today I braved my shelves and polished up some more blacks. 



Left: Kuhn Fine Line (small German company that does classic handbags in nice quality) handbag in Kelly style. It´s a well made bag, but it does not work for me. Getting in and out of it drives me crazy! 
Right: Mandarina Duck Hera top handle bag (90ies) 

This is my personal idea of a versatile every day bag: huge doctor style bag from the 60ies. This one has gold hardware which means I haven´t been wearing it for a while, though. I´m sure there are very similar ones with silver hardware hiding in some other place...  I had a phase of buying them...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

When I was sitting in my room this afternoon polishing handbags I noticed that some "must-haves" do not stand the test of time for me. 
How desperate was I at the beginning of the year for a boy bag? 
Then I got the cheap Assima and painted it, thinking it would be the solution. 
I saw it hanging from a hook today and realized that I still like the design (even as it only is a cheap mock up and by far not the real thing), but the shape and structure are not right for me!
 A rigid box with a long flap worn crossbody just doesn´t make me happy. 
Sigh of relief!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

lynne_ross said:


> It’s Sunday here - wired being in a different day then North America! I have the same grey bag as last year - hermes Evelyn tpm in Gris pearl.


Sunday here already, too: 00:38 in Germany. Have a nice Sunday!


----------



## whateve

keodi said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you! I agree, the leather gets better with time. the leather got a lot softer the more I used it.
> 
> 
> here she is!
> View attachment 4699237


It's adorable! I used to have one in red. There is someone on the forum that has it in almost every color.

In case you didn't know, these vintage unlined Coach bags can be washed, reshaped and conditioned to look almost new again when they start looking worn out or get stained.


----------



## keodi

whateve said:


> *It's adorable!* I used to have one in red. There is someone on the forum that has it in almost every color.
> 
> *In case you didn't know, these vintage unlined Coach bags can be washed, reshaped and conditioned to look almost new again when they start looking worn out or get stained.*


Thank you! I had no idea! i'm off to look at tutorials on how to.


----------



## keodi

cowgirlsboots said:


> Not a single grey bag in this house....  but today I braved my shelves and polished up some more blacks.
> 
> View attachment 4699274
> 
> Left: Kuhn Fine Line (small German company that does classic handbags in nice quality) handbag in Kelly style. It´s a well made bag, but it does not work for me. Getting in and out of it drives me crazy!
> Right: Mandarina Duck Hera top handle bag (90ies)
> 
> This is my personal idea of a versatile every day bag: huge doctor style bag from the 60ies. This one has gold hardware which means I haven´t been wearing it for a while, though. I´m sure there are very similar ones with silver hardware hiding in some other place...  I had a phase of buying them...


These are beautiful!


----------



## whateve

keodi said:


> Thank you! I had no idea! i'm off to look at tutorials on how to.


The best information is right here on the forum: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.833400/


----------



## keodi

whateve said:


> The best information is right here on the forum: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.833400/


I'm off to reading!


----------



## msd_bags

keodi said:


> Here are my black bags unchanged from last year. I plan on adding an Evelyne at some point, and in the much later future a vintage Hermes clutch. I don't have a clutch life at the moment, so no point in spending the $$$ to get one right now.
> View attachment 4698821
> View attachment 4698822
> 
> The Kelly was my first Hermes bag. She's a vintage 32cm Gulliver Kelly I won at an auction. I was amazed at the quality, then I was hooked. Then last year, after wanting to get a Birkin for over 20 years, I got one for a milestone birthday.
> View attachment 4698823
> 
> This my very first Designer bag, my pride and joy. I purchased this bag in my teens early 90s after saving up for 8 months working at Wendy's. She's in great shape, and I wear her often.
> View attachment 4698824
> 
> My L.K. Bennett leather clutch, I got this one and the suede version at great prices. The US website was closing. I wear both more often than I thought, they come with chain straps.
> View attachment 4698827
> 
> View attachment 4698828
> 
> Last is my Shinola crossbody bag. I got this bag when Shinola opened their first boutique ever. It is nice to support (at the time) a small business. I use this for traveling, and concerts. I however need a crossbody thats a little more casual, roomier, so the Evelyne will fill the gap for that.
> 
> I was toying with the idea of adding a Chanel 226 re-issue, but the jury is out on that, i'll re-visit the idea later, if I feel I need to add one.


I really love your black bag collection!!


----------



## keodi

msd_bags said:


> I really love your black bag collection!!


Thank you!


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> Not a single grey bag in this house....  but today I braved my shelves and polished up some more blacks.
> 
> View attachment 4699274
> 
> Left: Kuhn Fine Line (small German company that does classic handbags in nice quality) handbag in Kelly style. It´s a well made bag, but it does not work for me. Getting in and out of it drives me crazy!
> Right: Mandarina Duck Hera top handle bag (90ies)
> 
> This is my personal idea of a versatile every day bag: huge doctor style bag from the 60ies. This one has gold hardware which means I haven´t been wearing it for a while, though. I´m sure there are very similar ones with silver hardware hiding in some other place...  I had a phase of buying them...


Fabulous hardware on that doctor style bag!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

keodi said:


> These are beautiful!



Thank-you!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

momasaurus said:


> Fabulous hardware on that doctor style bag!


That´s what I love so much about the 60ies doctor style bags (at least those of good quality!) : their hardware is not only pretty to look at, but sturdy, functional and extremely secure. 
Carrying a bag like this you can be sure nobody will have their hands in your bag. The main clossure alone is reliable, but the two side locks make it unaccessible. 
My spouse jokes that my heavy bags with their prominent hardware are a nice life insurance for tricky situations, too. One hit should be enough.


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> That´s what I love so much about the 60ies doctor style bags (at least those of good quality!) : their hardware is not only pretty to look at, but sturdy, functional and extremely secure.
> Carrying a bag like this you can be sure nobody will have their hands in your bag. The main clossure alone is reliable, but the two side locks make it unaccessible.
> My spouse jokes that my heavy bags with their prominent hardware are a nice life insurance for tricky situations, too. *One hit should be enough*.


Oh, this is a great image… pickpockets and muggers, beware!


----------



## whateve

The only sort of gray bag I have is this silver one.
It's a Coach Poppy cinch from 2011.
	

		
			
		

		
	



I had this Coach Madison chevron Sophia, also from 2011, but I gave it to my daughter. It is wonderfully squishy.


----------



## keodi

whateve said:


> The only sort of gray bag I have is this silver one.
> It's a Coach Poppy cinch from 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4699870
> 
> I had this Coach Madison chevron Sophia, also from 2011, but I gave it to my daughter. It is wonderfully squishy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4699871


OOOh I love the Coach Madison!


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> The only sort of gray bag I have is this silver one.
> It's a Coach Poppy cinch from 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4699870
> 
> I had this Coach Madison chevron Sophia, also from 2011, but I gave it to my daughter. It is wonderfully squishy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4699871


Love the poppy cinch!


----------



## Sparkletastic

My grey bags...

*2016:*
• Chanel pearly grey lambskin m/l classic flap w/dark silver hw. 
• Jimmy Choo large Biker Bag in grey sueded leather
	

		
			
		

		
	



*2020:*
• Kept the m/l Chanel 
• Along the way I added a gunmetal grey lambskin jumbo single classic flap with Bijoux chain and shw 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 I like the idea of adding a grey top handle bag to my collection but, I’m in no rush to look or buy. I’m pretty content.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I just heard social distancing / shelter in place will be extended in the US to April 30.


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> My grey bags...
> 
> *2016:*
> • Chanel pearly grey lambskin m/l classic flap w/dark silver hw.
> • Jimmy Choo large Biker Bag in grey sueded leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4699908
> 
> *2020:*
> • Kept the m/l Chanel
> • Along the way I added a gunmetal grey lambskin jumbo single classic flap with Bijoux chain and shw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4699909
> View attachment 4699910
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the idea of adding a grey top handle bag to my collection but, I’m in no rush to look or buy. I’m pretty content.


Gorgeous grey lambskin flaps! The leather positively glows!


----------



## More bags

My grey bags,
*2017*

Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote
Chanel 14P Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case
Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM









*2020*

Hermes Etain Evergrain Massai Cut 40
Hermes Etain Bolide 31 Taurillon Clemence GHW
Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM (29) Clemence PHW
Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote

Chanel 14P Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> The only sort of gray bag I have is this silver one.
> It's a Coach Poppy cinch from 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4699870
> 
> I had this Coach Madison chevron Sophia, also from 2011, but I gave it to my daughter. It is wonderfully squishy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4699871





keodi said:


> OOOh I love the Coach Madison!


+1, another admirer of @whateve ’s daughter’s Madison. She is lucky to have a stylish mom who doesn’t mind sharing!


----------



## Sparkletastic

More bags said:


> My grey bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote
> Chanel 14P Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2020*
> 
> Hermes Etain Evergrain Massai Cut 40
> Hermes Etain Bolide 31 Taurillon Clemence GHW
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM (29) Clemence PHW
> Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote
> 
> Chanel 14P Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case
> 
> View attachment 4699913


Beautiful greys!


----------



## Rhl2987

keodi said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you! I agree, the leather gets better with time. the leather got a lot softer the more I used it.
> 
> 
> here she is!
> View attachment 4699237


That is so cute!!!


----------



## Rhl2987

How was everyone's weekend? We actually got some things done around the house like cleaning up leaves outside, I changed our sheets, did a lot of laundry, sorted through all of my daughter's clothes and moved things through (I have to do this quite often because she grows so quickly, but I rearranged and updated everything in her closet and room and it took hours), tidied up the guest room and guest bathroom, cleaned both bathrooms, went for a lot of walks, cleaned up the closet/laundry room, vacuumed, and decided that I want to pay for someone to help with bedroom design. Havenly is the service I paid for, if anyone is interested to check it out! I'm incredibly excited for this. We won't replace any of the furniture but may need to get a few new pieces, but I'm mostly interested in help with the decor and adding artwork to the walls. We also got dinner carry out on Friday night and it was delicious!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> The only sort of gray bag I have is this silver one.
> It's a Coach Poppy cinch from 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4699870
> 
> I had this Coach Madison chevron Sophia, also from 2011, but I gave it to my daughter. It is wonderfully squishy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4699871


The Sophia is amazing… it looks like a hand-knitted Aran sweater!


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> How was everyone's weekend? We actually got some things done around the house like cleaning up leaves outside, I changed our sheets, did a lot of laundry, sorted through all of my daughter's clothes and moved things through (I have to do this quite often because she grows so quickly, but I rearranged and updated everything in her closet and room and it took hours), tidied up the guest room and guest bathroom, cleaned both bathrooms, went for a lot of walks, cleaned up the closet/laundry room, vacuumed, and decided that I want to pay for someone to help with bedroom design. Havenly is the service I paid for, if anyone is interested to check it out! I'm incredibly excited for this. We won't replace any of the furniture but may need to get a few new pieces, but I'm mostly interested in help with the decor and adding artwork to the walls. We also got dinner carry out on Friday night and it was delicious!


We got carryout last week too! Chinese food. Enough for two meals, plus a lunch for DH, plus one container tucked into the freezer.

We went for a long walk along the bay on Saturday. This is still permitted for now, though I'm thinking it may not last. In a city just north of us, the parking lots along the bay have been roped off to discourage people from biking, running, and walking. I suppose it makes sense, if a lot of people are congregating, but where we were walking, in our little town, the numbers were small, and everyone was careful to stay a respectful distance apart. I'd be sad to be banished from the coast. But the most important thing is to stop the spread of this disease. We can certainly manage with neighborhood walks.

Today was housecleaning. Serious deep-cleaning. DH had his assignments, I had mine… I put up a "Jobs List" on the fridge. Very good for the soul, but h@ll on the cuticles. Even DH is using a bit of hand cream! 

I end up doing laundry throughout the week, a little bit each day. Fortunately, I had just stocked up on all sorts of laundry detergent before things got crazy. 

I love your idea of bedroom redesign! I'm a big believer in creating a bedroom that is a decompression space. Soothing colors (this is different for everyone, of course!), just a few well-chosen pieces of art that are comforting, and the proper lighting. Also, I remember reading years ago that the rest of one's life shouldn't spill over into the bedroom. A bedroom should just be for sleeping and, if you are fortunate enough to share the space with someone, then…


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Beautiful greys!


Thank you Sparkle!


----------



## msd_bags

Summer has started in my country and a little movement here and there makes you sweat.  Heat index (humidity factored in; real feel temp) has reached 38 degreesC (100 F). This dissuades me from doing a lot of chores despite having a lot of time in my hands due to the lockdown.   I try not to turn on the (bedroom) air conditioner all the time.  I change my shirt a lot to avoid perspiration drying out on it while on my skin.  They say that's bad for the respiratory system.   I'm trying to be very careful since if my respiratory allergy kicks in, I will get sore throat which then could lead to other conditions.  The key during this time is to boost the immune system.

I've not gone out in almost 2 weeks though I have received some meat and fruits delivery.  But I go out in the garage daily to water the plants.

One thing good though is I have been able to exercise every other day.  32 minutes in the elliptical machine then 30 more minutes of aerobics (I follow Shaun T's Hip Hop abs).


----------



## keodi

More bags said:


> My grey bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote
> Chanel 14P Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2020*
> 
> Hermes Etain Evergrain Massai Cut 40
> Hermes Etain Bolide 31 Taurillon Clemence GHW
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM (29) Clemence PHW
> Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote
> 
> Chanel 14P Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case
> 
> View attachment 4699913


Beautiful!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> My grey bags...
> 
> *2016:*
> • Chanel pearly grey lambskin m/l classic flap w/dark silver hw.
> • Jimmy Choo large Biker Bag in grey sueded leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4699908
> 
> *2020:*
> • Kept the m/l Chanel
> • Along the way I added a gunmetal grey lambskin jumbo single classic flap with Bijoux chain and shw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4699909
> View attachment 4699910
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the idea of adding a grey top handle bag to my collection but, I’m in no rush to look or buy. I’m pretty content.


Gorgeous!


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> My grey bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote
> Chanel 14P Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2020*
> 
> Hermes Etain Evergrain Massai Cut 40
> Hermes Etain Bolide 31 Taurillon Clemence GHW
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM (29) Clemence PHW
> Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote
> 
> Chanel 14P Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case
> 
> View attachment 4699913


Beautiful bags! Love that Evelyne .


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> We got carryout last week too! Chinese food. Enough for two meals, plus a lunch for DH, plus one container tucked into the freezer.
> 
> We went for a long walk along the bay on Saturday. This is still permitted for now, though I'm thinking it may not last. In a city just north of us, the parking lots along the bay have been roped off to discourage people from biking, running, and walking. I suppose it makes sense, if a lot of people are congregating, but where we were walking, in our little town, the numbers were small, and everyone was careful to stay a respectful distance apart. I'd be sad to be banished from the coast. But the most important thing is to stop the spread of this disease. We can certainly manage with neighborhood walks.
> 
> Today was housecleaning. Serious deep-cleaning. DH had his assignments, I had mine… I put up a "Jobs List" on the fridge. Very good for the soul, but h@ll on the cuticles. Even DH is using a bit of hand cream!
> 
> I end up doing laundry throughout the week, a little bit each day. Fortunately, I had just stocked up on all sorts of laundry detergent before things got crazy.
> 
> I love your idea of bedroom redesign! I'm a big believer in creating a bedroom that is a decompression space. Soothing colors (this is different for everyone, of course!), just a few well-chosen pieces of art that are comforting, and the proper lighting. Also, I remember reading years ago that the rest of one's life shouldn't spill over into the bedroom. A bedroom should just be for sleeping and, if you are fortunate enough to share the space with someone, then…


Hehehe. Love this! I’m glad you still have your walks along the coast, which I would truly love to see right about now. It sounds incredible for the soul and I hope they don’t take that away when people are being respectful in your town. 

Great work on the deep cleaning!! I continue to lotion my hands but they’re not too bad yet. I don’t think DH is needing to lotion yet but I’ll keep an eye out. 

We’ll see what they come up with for the bedroom! Lol at the purpose(s). Most definitely! Although I think most people design it to be a soothing space rather than designing it for other purposes, hah!


----------



## Rhl2987

msd_bags said:


> Summer has started in my country and a little movement here and there makes you sweat.  Heat index (humidity factored in; real feel temp) has reached 38 degreesC (100 F). This dissuades me from doing a lot of chores despite having a lot of time in my hands due to the lockdown.   I try not to turn on the (bedroom) air conditioner all the time.  I change my shirt a lot to avoid perspiration drying out on it while on my skin.  They say that's bad for the respiratory system.   I'm trying to be very careful since if my respiratory allergy kicks in, I will get sore throat which then could lead to other conditions.  The key during this time is to boost the immune system.
> 
> I've not gone out in almost 2 weeks though I have received some meat and fruits delivery.  But I go out in the garage daily to water the plants.
> 
> One thing good though is I have been able to exercise every other day.  32 minutes in the elliptical machine then 30 more minutes of aerobics (I follow Shaun T's Hip Hop abs).


I’m a heavy sweater, for lack of a better word, and I’ve had very bad skin in the past from this (freshman year in college I had really bad acne). So I don’t like to sweat for extended periods of time. I feel for you that it’s a daily thing and completely understand not doing a lot of chores right now. I would do the exact same thing as you. But, wow!! Good for you to get your workouts in! That is amazing!

Are the plants in your garage? Do they stay there year round?


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> My grey bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote
> Chanel 14P Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2020*
> 
> Hermes Etain Evergrain Massai Cut 40
> Hermes Etain Bolide 31 Taurillon Clemence GHW
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM (29) Clemence PHW
> Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote
> 
> Chanel 14P Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case
> 
> View attachment 4699913


Beautiful!
Evergrain is a smooth leather?


----------



## msd_bags

Rhl2987 said:


> Are the plants in your garage? Do they stay there year round?


The plants are in pots in the garage.   As we generally have the same weather year round, these plants are there all the time.  Except that I don't really know how to care for plants!  My former house helper managed them, but she had to leave due to serious sickness.  All I know is to water them, that's all!


----------



## ipsum

I'm very delighted not seeing much discussion of front page news here. No new bag purchases after staying away from this forum and after finally getting GP in Gold. Here's just too many beautiful triggers.

However, now I can't stop thinking of Polene Un nano since there's free shipping promo including a small surprise gift...

Recent trends are quite rip off like card $300 card case but once a chain it added price jumps to $500. Same seems to happen to vanity cases. I've added long strand from my old necklace to my card case and love being fashionable.

Not much is happening here either. Maybe now I've no more excuses putting off my wardrobe declutterin project.


----------



## Cookiefiend

whateve said:


> The only sort of gray bag I have is this silver one.
> It's a Coach Poppy cinch from 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4699870
> 
> I had this Coach Madison chevron Sophia, also from 2011, but I gave it to my daughter. It is wonderfully squishy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4699871


"Wonderfully squishy" - I love it! 


Sparkletastic said:


> My grey bags...
> 
> *2016:*
> • Chanel pearly grey lambskin m/l classic flap w/dark silver hw.
> • Jimmy Choo large Biker Bag in grey sueded leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4699908
> 
> *2020:*
> • Kept the m/l Chanel
> • Along the way I added a gunmetal grey lambskin jumbo single classic flap with Bijoux chain and shw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4699909
> View attachment 4699910
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the idea of adding a grey top handle bag to my collection but, I’m in no rush to look or buy. I’m pretty content.


Your Chanel's are beautiful, I especially like the gunmetal grey. 


More bags said:


> My grey bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote
> Chanel 14P Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2020*
> 
> Hermes Etain Evergrain Massai Cut 40
> Hermes Etain Bolide 31 Taurillon Clemence GHW
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM (29) Clemence PHW
> Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote
> 
> Chanel 14P Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case
> 
> View attachment 4699913


Just beautiful - Etain seems like such a versatile color, and your Chanel Camera Case is lovely.
I had forgotten that you have a Bolide - some people love them… what are your thoughts?


----------



## Cookiefiend

Rhl2987 said:


> How was everyone's weekend? We actually got some things done around the house like cleaning up leaves outside, I changed our sheets, did a lot of laundry, sorted through all of my daughter's clothes and moved things through (I have to do this quite often because she grows so quickly, but I rearranged and updated everything in her closet and room and it took hours), tidied up the guest room and guest bathroom, cleaned both bathrooms, went for a lot of walks, cleaned up the closet/laundry room, vacuumed, and decided that I want to pay for someone to help with bedroom design. Havenly is the service I paid for, if anyone is interested to check it out! I'm incredibly excited for this. We won't replace any of the furniture but may need to get a few new pieces, but I'm mostly interested in help with the decor and adding artwork to the walls. We also got dinner carry out on Friday night and it was delicious!


Saturday we cleaned and did laundry; I ran some soup and a scarf to my mother… stood 6 feet away the whole time (which was HARD! She's my mom!) because they are just home from FL and I am less than a week out from being in the hospital. I'm terrified of making her sick and terrified I'm sick and don't know it yet. UGH. Dinner was at home, just leftovers from the week  (and wine because wine) - which I never mind because it makes me feel like I'm being frugal. 
I FaceTimed with my granddaughter and we had a huge storm right in the middle of it - thunder, lightening, and Hail! That was wild! But it was so nice to see her (and my son and the cat ), and she is doing well. 
Sunday we made pasta sauce - which took most of the afternoon - an early dinner (and wine because wine), then watched Ozark.


----------



## Sparkletastic

ipsum said:


> I'm very delighted not seeing much discussion of front page news here. No new bag purchases after staying away from this forum and after finally getting GP in Gold. Here's just too many beautiful triggers.
> 
> However, now I can't stop thinking of Polene Un nano since there's free shipping promo including a small surprise gift...
> 
> Recent trends are quite rip off like card $300 card case but once a chain it added price jumps to $500. Same seems to happen to vanity cases. I've added long strand from my old necklace to my card case and love being fashionable.
> 
> Not much is happening here either. Maybe now I've no more excuses putting off my wardrobe declutterin project.


Good to hear from you!  I’d like to see your jewelry enhanced card case!

I think I’ve been on tPF long enough that I don’t find it a temptation. I’ve seen most frequent poster’s collections and have gone through the purchase lust they inspire.  Lol!  And, I’m rarely interested in reveal threads. I got burned out from those on the Chanel thread seeing black or beige flap after black or beige flap. 

What I have severely limited is my interaction with the PurseBlog. By design, they are always covering what is new, hot and beautiful. I just went on a couple days ago and they were showcasing a line of LV products in some water brushed pastels.  I fell in love knowing full well those bags aren’t me and they would sit ignored in my closet once the buying haze dissolved. 

Plus tPB makes me feel like I need to add something “new” to my collection to stay current. I’m not in the fashion industry. I never “need” anything new. LOL! So, no tPB for me. I’m not mature enough to handle the peer pressure. [/QUOTE]


----------



## dcooney4

Just spent the morning cleaning and polishing winter boots and shoes and then cleaned their shelves . After that brought up huge box of summer shoes and switched them out. I kept two pairs of booties and my girlie leather sneakers up just in case. Since we did have a quick snow shower last week.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> I just heard social distancing / shelter in place will be extended in the US to April 30.



As long as the dreaded virus is not under control we´ll have to face lots of restrictions, I fear. Let´s hope they will help and we all will come out of this awful time fairly unharmed.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> My grey bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote
> Chanel 14P Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2020*
> 
> Hermes Etain Evergrain Massai Cut 40
> Hermes Etain Bolide 31 Taurillon Clemence GHW
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM (29) Clemence PHW
> Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote
> 
> Chanel 14P Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case
> 
> View attachment 4699913



I love the photo of your Evelyne with the glorious scarf and matching pen.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Plus tPB makes me feel like I need to add something “new” to my collection to stay current. I’m not in the fashion industry. I never “need” anything new. LOL! So, no tPB for me. I’m not mature enough to handle the peer pressure.


[/QUOTE]
To my huge amazement no pear pressure built up when having a look at the latest watercoulured LV´s on tPB. I looked at them as I would have looked at some beautiful exotic butterflies, but this it was. 
Same about all the other high gloss posts. 
Same about looking at all the beautiful pictures on here. I love to see everyone´s stunning handbags, really enjoy feeling the happy vibes being transmitted by the photos, but my "want" feature seems to have put itself to bed. 
Staying current and me doesn´t really match. To quote my darling older son: "you are you, Mum and never ever fashionable!"


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Just spent the morning cleaning and polishing winter boots and shoes and then cleaned their shelves . After that brought up huge box of summer shoes and switched them out. I kept two pairs of booties and my girlie leather sneakers up just in case. Since we did have a quick snow shower last week.


We had snow this morning. This world is going crazy!


----------



## More bags

A happy shout out to @cowgirlsboots
You got highlighted on The Purse Forum Roundup for your Dior Gaucho bag 
https://www.purseblog.com/purseforum/purseforum-roundup-march-27-2/


----------



## Sparkletastic

cowgirlsboots said:


> As long as the dreaded virus is not under control we´ll have to face lots of restrictions, I fear. Let´s hope they will help and we all will come out of this awful time fairly unharmed.


I’m weary of the restrictions. Bone tired of being in the house. Desperately needing social interaction.

The shelter in place / quarantine restrictions are much like the medical boot I just shed - very necessary but still extremely limiting and therefore frustrating. Intellectually I understand it all. Emotionally, it remains extremely difficult.


----------



## ipsum

Sparkletastic said:


> Good to hear from you!  I’d like to see your jewelry enhanced card case!
> 
> I think I’ve been on tPF long enough that I don’t find it a temptation. I’ve seen most frequent poster’s collections and have gone through the purchase lust they inspire.  Lol!  And, I’m rarely interested in reveal threads. I got burned out from those on the Chanel thread seeing black or beige flap after black or beige flap.
> 
> What I have severely limited is my interaction with the PurseBlog. By design, they are always covering what is new, hot and beautiful. I just went on a couple days ago and they were showcasing a line of LV products in some water brushed pastels.  I fell in love knowing full well those bags aren’t me and they would sit ignored in my closet once the buying haze dissolved.
> 
> Plus tPB makes me feel like I need to add something “new” to my collection to stay current. I’m not in the fashion industry. I never “need” anything new. LOL! So, no tPB for me. I’m not mature enough to handle the peer pressure.


When I reflect the past, I should definitely just have waited patiently my HGs to appear. After buying them I just felt very content. No more FOMOs like "what if this is as good as my HG" while my HG is not available yet...

I love the pastel coloured notebook from LV current collection but I find it hard to pay over $100 just for a notebook and you don't even know how many pages it includes! I'm sucker of positive hype, though. For example, I _hate _the look of vanity case bags and find they look absolutely ridiculous but after reading countless postive reviews of this novelty invention I'm starting to think maybe it's not a bad idea after all. Oh well, at least I've a vanity case already and a chain (=my long necklace) too if I ever change my mind.

Here's my card case "WOC". I love this combination. It's nighttime here so lightning is not the best. The white box in the background is a gift with my Chanel cosmetics purchase along with a cosmetic pouch so I don't need to buy a new make up bag anytime soon either.


----------



## Sparkletastic

ipsum said:


> When I reflect the past, I should definitely just have waited patiently my HGs to appear. After buying them I just felt very content. No more FOMOs like "what if this is as good as my HG" while my HG is not available yet...
> 
> I love the pastel coloured notebook from LV current collection but I find it hard to pay over $100 just for a notebook and you don't even know how many pages it includes! I'm sucker of positive hype, though. For example, I _hate _the look of vanity case bags and find they look absolutely ridiculous but after reading countless postive reviews of this novelty invention I'm starting to think maybe it's not a bad idea after all. Oh well, at least I've a vanity case already and a chain (=my long necklace) too if I ever change my mind.
> 
> Here's my card case "WOC". I love this combination. It's nighttime here so lightning is not the best. The white box in the background is a gift with my Chanel cosmetics purchase along with a cosmetic pouch so I don't need to buy a new make up bag anytime soon either.


Yes! +1 on wishing I had always waited for my HG’s and/or bags I knew met the required trio of handbag success factors: functional + beautiful + fit a gap in my collection.  None of those purchases were mistakes and only one was eventually sold (it was heavier than I thought.) 

I *love* what you’ve done with your card holder! How big is it?  I’m trying to visualize. How this looks on. Also, I assume you have just run this under the flap since there are no hooks inside?  Any concerns about the chain denting the leather?


----------



## More bags

ipsum said:


> When I reflect the past, I should definitely just have waited patiently my HGs to appear. After buying them I just felt very content. No more FOMOs like "what if this is as good as my HG" while my HG is not available yet...
> 
> I love the pastel coloured notebook from LV current collection but I find it hard to pay over $100 just for a notebook and you don't even know how many pages it includes! I'm sucker of positive hype, though. For example, I _hate _the look of vanity case bags and find they look absolutely ridiculous but after reading countless postive reviews of this novelty invention I'm starting to think maybe it's not a bad idea after all. Oh well, at least I've a vanity case already and a chain (=my long necklace) too if I ever change my mind.
> 
> Here's my card case "WOC". I love this combination. It's nighttime here so lightning is not the best. The white box in the background is a gift with my Chanel cosmetics purchase along with a cosmetic pouch so I don't need to buy a new make up bag anytime soon either.


Your chain is so pretty! Great idea.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> A happy shout out to @cowgirlsboots
> You got highlighted on The Purse Forum Roundup for your Dior Gaucho bag
> https://www.purseblog.com/purseforum/purseforum-roundup-march-27-2/


Aww, thank-you for showing me! 
This makes me happy! 
I love this bag so much. This Gaucho and exactly the same in black were the first premier designer bags I ever bought- summer 2015. 
The Gaucho always was THE designer bag to me and when I finally had the means to look for one and worked up the courage to do so I couldn´t decide which colour to chose, so splurged awfully and bought both. 
Looking at the prices today at least I know I did not overpay.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ipsum said:


> I love the pastel coloured notebook from LV current collection but I find it hard to pay over $100 just for a notebook and you don't even know how many pages it includes! I'm sucker of positive hype, though. For example, I _hate _the look of vanity case bags and find they look absolutely ridiculous but after reading countless postive reviews of this novelty invention I'm starting to think maybe it's not a bad idea after all. Oh well, at least I've a vanity case already and a chain (=my long necklace) too if I ever change my mind.



The notebook is really cute! (My DIY gene already made me wonder if I had a brochure of the collection.... but in the end it woud only be my usual makeshift, not the real thing, so leave me disappointed. ) 
What fascinated me was the travel container for perfume bottles... what a decadent item! But no temptation at all. 

The vanity case handbags don´t speak to me. They might be perfect for many people, for me a bag like this wouldn´t work. They belong to the pretty butterflies I enjoy to look at.


----------



## whateve

msd_bags said:


> The plants are in pots in the garage.   As we generally have the same weather year round, these plants are there all the time.  Except that I don't really know how to care for plants!  My former house helper managed them, but she had to leave due to serious sickness.  All I know is to water them, that's all!


Don't the plants need sunlight? Is there light in your garage?


----------



## keodi

ipsum said:


> I'm very delighted not seeing much discussion of front page news here. No new bag purchases after staying away from this forum and after finally getting GP in Gold. Here's just too many beautiful triggers.
> 
> *However, now I can't stop thinking of Polene Un nano since there's free shipping promo including a small surprise gift...*
> 
> Recent trends are quite rip off like card $300 card case but once a chain it added price jumps to $500. Same seems to happen to vanity cases. I've added long strand from my old necklace to my card case and love being fashionable.
> 
> Not much is happening here either. Maybe now I've no more excuses putting off my wardrobe declutterin project.


The Polene nano is a great bag! I considered it at one point in tan, i'm just not sure it'll fit my daily essentials


Cookiefiend said:


> Saturday we cleaned and did laundry; I ran some soup and a scarf to my mother… stood 6 feet away the whole time (which was HARD! She's my mom!) because they are just home from FL and I am less than a week out from being in the hospital.* I'm terrified of making her sick and terrified I'm sick and don't know it yet.* UGH. Dinner was at home, just leftovers from the week  (and wine because wine) - which I never mind because it makes me feel like I'm being frugal.
> I FaceTimed with my granddaughter and we had a huge storm right in the middle of it - thunder, lightening, and Hail! That was wild! But it was so nice to see her (and my son and the cat ), and she is doing well.
> Sunday we made pasta sauce - which took most of the afternoon - an early dinner (and wine because wine), then watched Ozark.


I hear you on this, I feel the same way with my family. Sounds like you had a great weekend!


cowgirlsboots said:


> As long as the dreaded virus is not under control we´ll have to face lots of restrictions, I fear. Let´s hope they will help and we all will come out of this awful time fairly unharmed.


I agree!


More bags said:


> A happy shout out to @cowgirlsboots
> You got highlighted on The Purse Forum Roundup for your Dior Gaucho bag
> https://www.purseblog.com/purseforum/purseforum-roundup-march-27-2/


Yay! congrats @cowgirlsboots!


ipsum said:


> When I reflect the past, I should definitely just have waited patiently my HGs to appear. After buying them I just felt very content. No more FOMOs like "what if this is as good as my HG" while my HG is not available yet...
> 
> I love the pastel coloured notebook from LV current collection but I find it hard to pay over $100 just for a notebook and you don't even know how many pages it includes! I'm sucker of positive hype, though. For example, I _hate _the look of vanity case bags and find they look absolutely ridiculous but after reading countless postive reviews of this novelty invention I'm starting to think maybe it's not a bad idea after all. Oh well, at least I've a vanity case already and a chain (=my long necklace) too if I ever change my mind.
> 
> Here's my card case "WOC". I love this combination. It's nighttime here so lightning is not the best. The white box in the background is a gift with my Chanel cosmetics purchase along with a cosmetic pouch so I don't need to buy a new make up bag anytime soon either.


Beautiful Chanel piece!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Allow me to share my grumpy outrage.
There have been stories from credible news sources that the largest county near me may move to quarantine - meaning you can’t leave your house even to go to the grocery store - in the next couple of weeks. I pray this isn’t what will happen but, I wanted to be prepared.

So, today, I went out to get refills of meds for Mr. Sparkle and me and to get produce from the grocery store in case of quarantine. (No stocking up. Just what I think we’ll actually eat over the next month.  Thank God for frozen veggies and root veggies.)

Anyway, I got our prescriptions via drive through so I (and the employees) to align with social distancing. My first frustration is that the pharmacy has said they will bring other products from the store to you via drive through. So, why were the majority of people going into the pharmacy??? 

From there, I went to the grocery store. At the entry they have a station for you to sanitize your hands and your cart. Yet people were going into the store without doing either. Ok, sure. Go in and fondle all the food with your Coronavirus suspect paws.  In the store, there were clusters of women chatting about nothing. (Maybe men chat in clusters but, it was soccer mom Monday at the grocery store today.) C’mon ladies. Call or Skype your friends - the grocery store is NOT a social gathering place. Further, patrons had no qualms about grabbing around people to get items. Why? Take your time and wait your turn. Sheesh. Do you need your eggs in the next 30 seconds?  No. Calm down.

Bottom line. I don’t understand people. I DESPISE being home this long with the heat of a thousand suns. No, one in my immediate family is in any high risk group and I “feel” completely healthy. But, I am following the rules because 1) I don’t feel I have a superior knowledge set 2) I don’t think my comfort and entertainment needs exceed the need of my community to be healthy and 3) I’m not a selfish jerk.

Why are people being so cavalier? Don’t we ALL want this to be over?  What is the burden in keeping your hands and common surfaces sanitized, keeping your distance when you HAVE to go out and then staying your rumpus at home when you don’t!?!?!

Grrrrrr!


----------



## keodi

Sparkletastic said:


> Allow me to share my grumpy outrage.
> There have been stories from credible news sources that the largest county near me may move to quarantine - meaning you can’t leave your house even to go to the grocery store - in the next couple of weeks. I pray this isn’t what will happen but, I wanted to be prepared.
> 
> So, today, I went out to get refills of meds for Mr. Sparkle and me and to get produce from the grocery store in case of quarantine. (No stocking up. Just what I think we’ll actually eat over the next month.  Thank God for frozen veggies and root veggies.)
> 
> Anyway, I got our prescriptions via drive through so I (and the employees) to align with social distancing. My first frustration is that the pharmacy has said they will bring other products from the store to you via drive through. So, why were the majority of people going into the pharmacy???
> 
> From there, I went to the grocery store. At the entry they have a station for you to sanitize your hands and your cart. Yet people were going into the store without doing either. Ok, sure. Go in and fondle all the food with your Coronavirus suspect paws.  In the store, there were clusters of women chatting about nothing. (Maybe men chat in clusters but, it was soccer mom Monday at the grocery store today.) *C’mon ladies. Call or Skype your friends - the grocery store is NOT a social gathering place. Further, patrons had no qualms about grabbing around people to get items. Why? Take your time and wait your turn. Sheesh. Do you need your eggs in the next 30 seconds?  No. Calm down.
> 
> Bottom line. I don’t understand people. I DESPISE being home this long with the heat of a thousand suns. No, one in my immediate family is in any high risk group and I “feel” completely healthy. But, I am following the rules because 1) I don’t fee*l* I have a superior knowledge set 2) I don’t think my comfort and entertainment needs exceed the need of my community to be healthy and 3) I’m not a selfish jerk.
> 
> Why are people being so cavalier? Don’t we ALL want this to be over?  What is the burden in keeping your hands and common surfaces sanitized, keeping your distance when you HAVE to go out and then staying your rumpus at home when you don’t!?!?!*
> 
> *Grrrrrr!*


Thank you for saying this, this is how I feel and have expressed to people, and i'm being looked at like i'm a nut case.


----------



## southernbelle43

Sparkletastic said:


> Allow me to share my grumpy outrage.
> There have been stories from credible news sources that the largest county near me may move to quarantine - meaning you can’t leave your house even to go to the grocery store - in the next couple of weeks. I pray this isn’t what will happen but, I wanted to be prepared.
> 
> So, today, I went out to get refills of meds for Mr. Sparkle and me and to get produce from the grocery store in case of quarantine. (No stocking up. Just what I think we’ll actually eat over the next month.  Thank God for frozen veggies and root veggies.)
> 
> Anyway, I got our prescriptions via drive through so I (and the employees) to align with social distancing. My first frustration is that the pharmacy has said they will bring other products from the store to you via drive through. So, why were the majority of people going into the pharmacy???
> 
> From there, I went to the grocery store. At the entry they have a station for you to sanitize your hands and your cart. Yet people were going into the store without doing either. Ok, sure. Go in and fondle all the food with your Coronavirus suspect paws.  In the store, there were clusters of women chatting about nothing. (Maybe men chat in clusters but, it was soccer mom Monday at the grocery store today.) C’mon ladies. Call or Skype your friends - the grocery store is NOT a social gathering place. Further, patrons had no qualms about grabbing around people to get items. Why? Take your time and wait your turn. Sheesh. Do you need your eggs in the next 30 seconds?  No. Calm down.
> 
> Bottom line. I don’t understand people. I DESPISE being home this long with the heat of a thousand suns. No, one in my immediate family is in any high risk group and I “feel” completely healthy. But, I am following the rules because 1) I don’t feel I have a superior knowledge set 2) I don’t think my comfort and entertainment needs exceed the need of my community to be healthy and 3) I’m not a selfish jerk.
> 
> Why are people being so cavalier? Don’t we ALL want this to be over?  What is the burden in keeping your hands and common surfaces sanitized, keeping your distance when you HAVE to go out and then staying your rumpus at home when you don’t!?!?!
> 
> Grrrrrr!


Many of us share your feelings.  I have to struggle not to get furious when I see this.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> Summer has started in my country and a little movement here and there makes you sweat.  Heat index (humidity factored in; real feel temp) has reached 38 degreesC (100 F). This dissuades me from doing a lot of chores despite having a lot of time in my hands due to the lockdown.   I try not to turn on the (bedroom) air conditioner all the time.  I change my shirt a lot to avoid perspiration drying out on it while on my skin.  They say that's bad for the respiratory system.   I'm trying to be very careful since if my respiratory allergy kicks in, I will get sore throat which then could lead to other conditions.  The key during this time is to boost the immune system.
> 
> I've not gone out in almost 2 weeks though I have received some meat and fruits delivery.  But I go out in the garage daily to water the plants.
> 
> One thing good though is I have been able to exercise every other day.  32 minutes in the elliptical machine then 30 more minutes of aerobics (I follow Shaun T's Hip Hop abs).


Gosh, that amount of heat plus humidity sounds just miserable. You're smart to do everything you can to boost your immune system. I'm glad you can have food delivered. And great that you're able to exercise. An hour every other day… wow!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Just spent the morning cleaning and polishing winter boots and shoes and then cleaned their shelves . After that brought up huge box of summer shoes and switched them out. I kept two pairs of booties and my girlie leather sneakers up just in case. Since we did have a quick snow shower last week.


So now you're all ready for summer… and then it SNOWED????? 

Still, I'll bet your shoe closet looks terrific.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m weary of the restrictions. Bone tired of being in the house. Desperately needing social interaction.
> 
> The shelter in place / quarantine restrictions are much like the medical boot I just shed - very necessary but still extremely limiting and therefore frustrating. Intellectually I understand it all. Emotionally, it remains extremely difficult.


Are you able to get outside for a neighborhood walk? Or are you still too uncomfortable from your surgery to do any walking? For me, I've found that even just a 30-minute walk where DH and I pass a few people on bikes or walking their dogs, and we all wave to each other (from opposite sides of the street), has a psychological boost.


----------



## ElainePG

ipsum said:


> When I reflect the past, I should definitely just have waited patiently my HGs to appear. After buying them I just felt very content. No more FOMOs like "what if this is as good as my HG" while my HG is not available yet...
> 
> I love the pastel coloured notebook from LV current collection but I find it hard to pay over $100 just for a notebook and you don't even know how many pages it includes! I'm sucker of positive hype, though. For example, I _hate _the look of vanity case bags and find they look absolutely ridiculous but after reading countless postive reviews of this novelty invention I'm starting to think maybe it's not a bad idea after all. Oh well, at least I've a vanity case already and a chain (=my long necklace) too if I ever change my mind.
> 
> Here's my card case "WOC". I love this combination. It's nighttime here so lightning is not the best. The white box in the background is a gift with my Chanel cosmetics purchase along with a cosmetic pouch so I don't need to buy a new make up bag anytime soon either.


I love your idea to use your necklace as a chain for your WOC… and I'll bet it's beautiful as a necklace, too!


----------



## msd_bags

whateve said:


> Don't the plants need sunlight? Is there light in your garage?


I forgot to put context to my statement.  Here, when you say garage, it is normally “outdoors”.  Yeah, there may or may not be a roof over it (but still some natural light coming in). The gate for the garage is the gate to your house, so there is ventilation.  We normally have gates for our houses, even small houses with frontage of say 4-5 meters - to keep bad elements away and for privacy as well.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> Allow me to share my grumpy outrage.
> There have been stories from credible news sources that the largest county near me may move to quarantine - meaning you can’t leave your house even to go to the grocery store - in the next couple of weeks. I pray this isn’t what will happen but, I wanted to be prepared.
> 
> So, today, I went out to get refills of meds for Mr. Sparkle and me and to get produce from the grocery store in case of quarantine. (No stocking up. Just what I think we’ll actually eat over the next month.  Thank God for frozen veggies and root veggies.)
> 
> Anyway, I got our prescriptions via drive through so I (and the employees) to align with social distancing. My first frustration is that the pharmacy has said they will bring other products from the store to you via drive through. So, why were the majority of people going into the pharmacy???
> 
> From there, I went to the grocery store. At the entry they have a station for you to sanitize your hands and your cart. Yet people were going into the store without doing either. Ok, sure. Go in and fondle all the food with your Coronavirus suspect paws.  In the store, there were clusters of women chatting about nothing. (Maybe men chat in clusters but, it was soccer mom Monday at the grocery store today.) C’mon ladies. Call or Skype your friends - the grocery store is NOT a social gathering place. Further, patrons had no qualms about grabbing around people to get items. Why? Take your time and wait your turn. Sheesh. Do you need your eggs in the next 30 seconds?  No. Calm down.
> 
> Bottom line. I don’t understand people. I DESPISE being home this long with the heat of a thousand suns. No, one in my immediate family is in any high risk group and I “feel” completely healthy. But, I am following the rules because 1) I don’t feel I have a superior knowledge set 2) I don’t think my comfort and entertainment needs exceed the need of my community to be healthy and 3) I’m not a selfish jerk.
> 
> Why are people being so cavalier? Don’t we ALL want this to be over?  What is the burden in keeping your hands and common surfaces sanitized, keeping your distance when you HAVE to go out and then staying your rumpus at home when you don’t!?!?!
> 
> Grrrrrr!


You are ABSOLUTELY correct, and I don't at all blame you for being furious. We're all in this together, whether we're we're known to be high risk or not. Initially COVID-19 was thought to only affect the elderly and those with pre-existing conditions. Now the scientists realize that it can affect younger/healthier people, as well. The only way to get this under control is for everyone to follow the rules.

I guess I hadn't realized how fortunate I was, living in a (tiny little) town where everyone I've seen is respecting the boundaries. Even in the grocery store. Plus, we're all being very polite to each other. At least so far. We all wave at the UPS driver when he walks up the driveway with a rescue package from Amazon. And thank him for his service. And he smiles, and waves back.


----------



## More bags

msd_bags said:


> Summer has started in my country and a little movement here and there makes you sweat.  Heat index (humidity factored in; real feel temp) has reached 38 degreesC (100 F). This dissuades me from doing a lot of chores despite having a lot of time in my hands due to the lockdown.   I try not to turn on the (bedroom) air conditioner all the time.  I change my shirt a lot to avoid perspiration drying out on it while on my skin.  They say that's bad for the respiratory system.   I'm trying to be very careful since if my respiratory allergy kicks in, I will get sore throat which then could lead to other conditions.  The key during this time is to boost the immune system.
> 
> I've not gone out in almost 2 weeks though I have received some meat and fruits delivery.  But I go out in the garage daily to water the plants.
> 
> One thing good though is I have been able to exercise every other day.  32 minutes in the elliptical machine then 30 more minutes of aerobics (I follow Shaun T's Hip Hop abs).


I’m glad to hear you’re looking after yourself as the temperature rises and with your respiratory allergy. Wow, congratulations on your consistency with working out! Stay cool and be well. 
We have the opposite climate, -5C/23 F and snow. I wore my heavy winter coat for our afternoon walk today.


----------



## More bags

keodi said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks keodi! 



dcooney4 said:


> Beautiful bags! Love that Evelyne .


Thank you for your kind words dc and for the Evelyne love. It was my most frequently carried bag in 2019. 



momasaurus said:


> Beautiful!
> Evergrain is a smooth leather?


Thanks momasaurus! Yes, I find evergrain to be smooth and supple on the Massai Cut. I looked up the leather description on the Hermes site, here you go,
In the same family as Evercalf calfskin, it has a similar softness but a discreet printed grain that is extremely regular, as its name suggests. 
First appeared in the collections: 2004 
Appearance: A fine grain which is regular and light; satiny 
Feel: Grain almost undetectable 
Hand: Supple and yielding 
Change over time: Becomes shinier and softer​


----------



## Sparkletastic

msd_bags said:


> Summer has started in my country and a little movement here and there makes you sweat.  Heat index (humidity factored in; real feel temp) has reached 38 degreesC (100 F). This dissuades me from doing a lot of chores despite having a lot of time in my hands due to the lockdown.   I try not to turn on the (bedroom) air conditioner all the time.  I change my shirt a lot to avoid perspiration drying out on it while on my skin.  They say that's bad for the respiratory system.   I'm trying to be very careful since if my respiratory allergy kicks in, I will get sore throat which then could lead to other conditions.  The key during this time is to boost the immune system.
> 
> I've not gone out in almost 2 weeks though I have received some meat and fruits delivery.  But I go out in the garage daily to water the plants.
> 
> One thing good though is I have been able to exercise every other day.  32 minutes in the elliptical machine then 30 more minutes of aerobics (I follow Shaun T's Hip Hop abs).


You win the award for endurance. I would have my bedroom AC going 24/7.

Keep it going. You are doing a great job! 





ElainePG said:


> Are you able to get outside for a neighborhood walk? Or are you still too uncomfortable from your surgery to do any walking? For me, I've found that even just a 30-minute walk where DH and I pass a few people on bikes or walking their dogs, and we all wave to each other (from opposite sides of the street), has a psychological boost.


Mr. Sparkle and I go for a 45 min - hour walk every day that it isn’t raining. But, while I wave at people from a 6 ft. plus distance, it’s not the same as “real” interaction with people. And, by the time I’m done with the walk, I’m hurting. So I can’t do much else physically just yet.

I’m just used to moving and doing more. I travel quite a bit for business. Since my children went to college I felt comfortable traveling more. (Mr. S works remotely and goes with me most of the time.) Not just domestic but also international. So, I’m not used to being in one place this long. This change is pretty drastic.

And...I’m trying really hard not to whine or even think about it. But, I *really* miss my babies. I can’t travel to them or they to me. We’ve always find reasons excuses and opportunities to see each other frequently since I left my hometown (where they still live). So I miss them terribly. 
The only good thing from this is DS thinks his job will go permanent remote. If so, he will move here!!  If so, I’m going to try to convince him to stay with us for a while.


ElainePG said:


> You are ABSOLUTELY correct, and I don't at all blame you for being furious. We're all in this together, whether we're we're known to be high risk or not. Initially COVID-19 was thought to only affect the elderly and those with pre-existing conditions. Now the scientists realize that it can affect younger/healthier people, as well. The only way to get this under control is for everyone to follow the rules.
> 
> I guess I hadn't realized how fortunate I was, living in a (tiny little) town where everyone I've seen is respecting the boundaries. Even in the grocery store. Plus, we're all being very polite to each other. At least so far. We all wave at the UPS driver when he walks up the driveway with a rescue package from Amazon. And thank him for his service. And he smiles, and waves back.


Thanks for allowing me to vent. I just don’t get the selfishness and cluelessness. I’m asymptotic. But, I could carry the virus. Don’t others get the same could be true for them. We’ve been inundated with information about this. People are just ridiculously selfish.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> "Just beautiful - Etain seems like such a versatile color, and your Chanel Camera Case is lovely.
> I had forgotten that you have a Bolide - some people love them… what are your thoughts?


Hi Cookie , thanks for your kind words, Etain is one of my favourite H colours. It goes well with my black, grey, white and navy wardrobe. Thanks for the Camera Case love. It has good capacity and is one of my smaller grey bags. It doesn’t have the continuous chain strap the older versions have which allows you to wear it crossbody. I recall @catsinthebag got her Reissue Camera Case chain modified or extended. I wonder if she wears it more often now?

I admired @papertiger ‘s and @Pessie ’s Bolides for a long time before finding the one for me. I love my Bolide. It is a great day bag that works for my lifestyle and fits what I carry with extra room. It has two handles, a long strap and a zipper. It was in my top 4 most carried bags of 2019. The colour, leather (Clemence with Swift interior), shape/style and capacity work for me. I can wear it with dressy and more casual outfits. The bag style has been around for a long time, the original design in 1923 was the first bag with a zipper. My Bolide is a size 31 and it comes in smaller and larger sizes. I like the under the radar style of the Bolide. The Bolide is one of my favourite bags in my collection. Here’s a little more eye candy. 






cowgirlsboots said:


> I love the photo of your Evelyne with the glorious scarf and matching pen.


Thank you cowgirlsboots! I did an earlier series of pics of bag/scarf/pen combos when I was trying to rotate my pens, like the extra pic of my Bolide I included above. When I am appreciating what I already have it makes it hard for any potential new additions, they have to be really special.


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Aww, thank-you for showing me!
> This makes me happy!
> I love this bag so much. This Gaucho and exactly the same in black were the first premier designer bags I ever bought- summer 2015.
> The Gaucho always was THE designer bag to me and when I finally had the means to look for one and worked up the courage to do so I couldn´t decide which colour to chose, so splurged awfully and bought both.
> Looking at the prices today at least I know I did not overpay.


----------



## msd_bags

More bags said:


> I’m glad to hear you’re looking after yourself as the temperature rises and with your respiratory allergy. Wow, congratulations on your consistency with working out! Stay cool and be well.
> We have the opposite climate, -5C/23 F and snow. I wore my heavy winter coat for our afternoon walk today.


Wow, it's still very cold there!!

We were thinking before that the virus will not hit us that hard because of the hot temperature.  But sadly, I suppose the virus is climate neutral.


Sparkletastic said:


> You win the award for endurance. I would have my bedroom AC going 24/7.


Aside from possibly high electricity bill (my window type A/C is still not the inverter type), I also don't want to stay in the room all the time as I would feel lazy and just lie down.  Not very productive!  Plus, I don't want to risk my A/C breaking down on me at this time.

It's funny that a friend of mine who earns really very well (and no financial issues whatsoever) is trying to economize on her A/C usage too because of electricity bill concerns!  She says she's also using up a few shirts a day due to the constant need to change from sweating.



More bags said:


> Hi Cookie , thanks for your kind words, Etain is one of my favourite H colours. It goes well with my black, grey, white and navy wardrobe. Thanks for the Camera Case love. It has good capacity and is one of my smaller grey bags. It doesn’t have the continuous chain strap the older versions have which allows you to wear it crossbody. I recall @catsinthebag got her Reissue Camera Case chain modified or extended. I wonder if she wears it more often now?
> 
> I admired @papertiger ‘s and @Pessie ’s Bolides for a long time before finding the one for me. I love my Bolide. It is a great day bag that works for my lifestyle and fits what I carry with extra room. It has two handles, a long strap and a zipper. It was in my top 4 most carried bags of 2019. The colour, leather (Clemence with Swift interior), shape/style and capacity work for me. I can wear it with dressy and more casual outfits. The bag style has been around for a long time, the original design in 1923 was the first bag with a zipper. My Bolide is a size 31 and it comes in smaller and larger sizes. I like the under the radar style of the Bolide. The Bolide is one of my favourite bags in my collection. Here’s a little more eye candy.
> View attachment 4700579
> View attachment 4700580
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you cowgirlsboots! I did an earlier series of pics of bag/scarf/pen combos when I was trying to rotate my pens, like the extra pic of my Bolide I included above. When I am appreciating what I already have it makes it hard for any potential new additions, they have to be really special.


Love your Bolide!! Gorgeous!


----------



## keodi

More bags said:


> Hi Cookie , thanks for your kind words, Etain is one of my favourite H colours. It goes well with my black, grey, white and navy wardrobe. Thanks for the Camera Case love. It has good capacity and is one of my smaller grey bags. It doesn’t have the continuous chain strap the older versions have which allows you to wear it crossbody. I recall @catsinthebag got her Reissue Camera Case chain modified or extended. I wonder if she wears it more often now?
> 
> I admired @papertiger ‘s and @Pessie ’s Bolides for a long time before finding the one for me. I love my Bolide. It is a great day bag that works for my lifestyle and fits what I carry with extra room. It has two handles, a long strap and a zipper. It was in my top 4 most carried bags of 2019. The colour, leather (Clemence with Swift interior), shape/style and capacity work for me. I can wear it with dressy and more casual outfits. The bag style has been around for a long time, the original design in 1923 was the first bag with a zipper. My Bolide is a size 31 and it comes in smaller and larger sizes. I like the under the radar style of the Bolide. The Bolide is one of my favourite bags in my collection. Here’s a little more eye candy.
> View attachment 4700579
> View attachment 4700580
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you cowgirlsboots! I did an earlier series of pics of bag/scarf/pen combos when I was trying to rotate my pens, like the extra pic of my Bolide I included above. When I am appreciating what I already have it makes it hard for any potential new additions, they have to be really special.



I love your scarf, slgs, and that Bolide! I have a bolide on the list as a bag that I'd like to get in the future just not sure if I want the 35/37cm size or the 31cm size.


----------



## Sparkletastic

msd_bags said:


> Wow, it's still very cold there!!
> 
> We were thinking before that the virus will not hit us that hard because of the hot temperature.  But sadly, I suppose the virus is climate neutral.
> 
> Aside from possibly high electricity bill (my window type A/C is still not the inverter type), I also don't want to stay in the room all the time as I would feel lazy and just lie down.  Not very productive!  Plus, I don't want to risk my A/C breaking down on me at this time.
> 
> It's funny that a friend of mine who earns really very well (and no financial issues whatsoever) is trying to economize on her A/C usage too because of electricity bill concerns!  She says she's also using up a few shirts a day due to the constant need to change from sweating.
> 
> 
> Love your Bolide!! Gorgeous!


Please don’t take my comment as insensitive. I’m a wimp when it comes to extreme temps. I know that in most areas people would laugh at my (lack of) temperature endurance.


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Please don’t take my comment as insensitive. I’m a wimp when it comes to extreme temps. I know that in most areas people would laugh at my (lack of) temperature endurance.


Oh, no worries dear!  I didn't think it insensitive at all.   In fact it was funny for me because another friend of mine is (funnily) puzzled why I don't use my A/C more.


----------



## msd_bags

These photos I think are from my last year’s showcase of my black bags.  I just crossed out what went out.


(L-R; T-B)  Marc Jacobs Baroque Single XL, LV Alma PM in Epi, Alexander McQueen Padlock, Jimmy Choo Raven (small)


Massaccesi Angelica in Natural Calf, RM MAM, Marc Jacobs Rita, (a repeat of Jimmy Choo Raven), Coach Parker, Mulberry Leighton


Tumi (forgot the name), Massaccesi mini Zhoe, Legato Largo backpack, Longchamp Neo in medium, Tumi Voyager tote, Longchamp document holder


An addition sometime in 2019, Proenza Schouler tote

Not much movement on my blacks, probably because I'm pretty much covered.


----------



## ipsum

Sparkletastic said:


> I *love* what you’ve done with your card holder! How big is it?  I’m trying to visualize. How this looks on. Also, I assume you have just run this under the flap since there are no hooks inside?  Any concerns about the chain denting the leather?


Card case size is regular, a bit bigger than credit cards. Yup, I run the chain under the flap but I wrap the chain with cotton pads I got from pharmacy because they are larger than those I use for removing make up. The extra layer keep the chain from damaging the flap and keep the chain from moving. 



cowgirlsboots said:


> The notebook is really cute! (My DIY gene already made me wonder if I had a brochure of the collection.... but in the end it woud only be my usual makeshift, not the real thing, so leave me disappointed. )
> What fascinated me was the travel container for perfume bottles... what a decadent item! But no temptation at all.


I love professionally done DIY - similar to the personalisation service they offer. I love Von Wright brothers bird paintings and have printed out one of their master pieces for my calendar cover. 

I love the travel perfume cases too but I don't have any round bottles to fit in.


----------



## msd_bags

And here is my pink family.
Marc Jacobs Baroque Single XL


Gucci Sukey (small)


Salvatore Ferragamo Mia Tote


Massaccesi Midi Theia in Light Port


Bottega Veneta Nodini


Longchamp Foulonne Pouch


----------



## muchstuff

msd_bags said:


> And here is my pink family.
> Marc Jacobs Baroque Single XL
> View attachment 4700707
> 
> Gucci Sukey (small)
> View attachment 4700709
> 
> Salvatore Ferragamo Mia Tote
> View attachment 4700708
> 
> Massaccesi Midi Theia in Light Port
> View attachment 4700710
> 
> Bottega Veneta Nodini
> View attachment 4700712
> 
> Longchamp Foulonne Pouch
> View attachment 4700711


That Sukey’s a fab colour .


----------



## Sparkletastic

msd_bags said:


> These photos I think are from my last year’s showcase of my black bags.  I just crossed out what went out.
> View attachment 4700703
> 
> (L-R; T-B)  Marc Jacobs Baroque Single XL, LV Alma PM in Epi, Alexander McQueen Padlock, Jimmy Choo Raven (small)
> View attachment 4700704
> 
> Massaccesi Angelica in Natural Calf, RM MAM, Marc Jacobs Rita, (a repeat of Jimmy Choo Raven), Coach Parker, Mulberry Leighton
> View attachment 4700705
> 
> Tumi (forgot the name), Massaccesi mini Zhoe, Legato Largo backpack, Longchamp Neo in medium, Tumi Voyager tote, Longchamp document holder
> View attachment 4700706
> 
> An addition sometime in 2019, Proenza Schouler tote
> 
> Not much movement on my blacks, probably because I'm pretty much covered.


Perfect range of blacks!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> So now you're all ready for summer… and then it SNOWED?????
> 
> Still, I'll bet your shoe closet looks terrific.


I kept out a pair of boots to be tossed as they are so old and beat up . So not worried at all.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> These photos I think are from my last year’s showcase of my black bags.  I just crossed out what went out.
> View attachment 4700703
> 
> (L-R; T-B)  Marc Jacobs Baroque Single XL, LV Alma PM in Epi, Alexander McQueen Padlock, Jimmy Choo Raven (small)
> View attachment 4700704
> 
> Massaccesi Angelica in Natural Calf, RM MAM, Marc Jacobs Rita, (a repeat of Jimmy Choo Raven), Coach Parker, Mulberry Leighton
> View attachment 4700705
> 
> Tumi (forgot the name), Massaccesi mini Zhoe, Legato Largo backpack, Longchamp Neo in medium, Tumi Voyager tote, Longchamp document holder
> View attachment 4700706
> 
> An addition sometime in 2019, Proenza Schouler tote
> 
> Not much movement on my blacks, probably because I'm pretty much covered.


I love your collection of black bags. I find it funny that we both got rid of the leather Longchamp bags.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> And here is my pink family.
> Marc Jacobs Baroque Single XL
> View attachment 4700707
> 
> Gucci Sukey (small)
> View attachment 4700709
> 
> Salvatore Ferragamo Mia Tote
> View attachment 4700708
> 
> Massaccesi Midi Theia in Light Port
> View attachment 4700710
> 
> Bottega Veneta Nodini
> View attachment 4700712
> 
> Longchamp Foulonne Pouch
> View attachment 4700711


Love love love!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> And here is my pink family.
> Marc Jacobs Baroque Single XL
> View attachment 4700707
> 
> Gucci Sukey (small)
> View attachment 4700709
> 
> Salvatore Ferragamo Mia Tote
> View attachment 4700708
> 
> Massaccesi Midi Theia in Light Port
> View attachment 4700710
> 
> Bottega Veneta Nodini
> View attachment 4700712
> 
> Longchamp Foulonne Pouch
> View attachment 4700711


Love love love!


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> Thanks keodi!
> 
> 
> Thank you for your kind words dc and for the Evelyne love. It was my most frequently carried bag in 2019.
> 
> 
> Thanks momasaurus! Yes, I find evergrain to be smooth and supple on the Massai Cut. I looked up the leather description on the Hermes site, here you go,
> In the same family as Evercalf calfskin, it has a similar softness but a discreet printed grain that is extremely regular, as its name suggests.
> First appeared in the collections: 2004
> Appearance: A fine grain which is regular and light; satiny
> Feel: Grain almost undetectable
> Hand: Supple and yielding
> Change over time: Becomes shinier and softer​


Thanks for this info! I find the EVERs (evergrain, evercalf, evercolor - how can COLOR be the name of a leather?) so confusing.


----------



## momasaurus

Sparkletastic said:


> Allow me to share my grumpy outrage.
> There have been stories from credible news sources that the largest county near me may move to quarantine - meaning you can’t leave your house even to go to the grocery store - in the next couple of weeks. I pray this isn’t what will happen but, I wanted to be prepared.
> 
> So, today, I went out to get refills of meds for Mr. Sparkle and me and to get produce from the grocery store in case of quarantine. (No stocking up. Just what I think we’ll actually eat over the next month.  Thank God for frozen veggies and root veggies.)
> 
> Anyway, I got our prescriptions via drive through so I (and the employees) to align with social distancing. My first frustration is that the pharmacy has said they will bring other products from the store to you via drive through. So, why were the majority of people going into the pharmacy???
> 
> From there, I went to the grocery store. At the entry they have a station for you to sanitize your hands and your cart. Yet people were going into the store without doing either. Ok, sure. Go in and fondle all the food with your Coronavirus suspect paws.  In the store, there were clusters of women chatting about nothing. (Maybe men chat in clusters but, it was soccer mom Monday at the grocery store today.) C’mon ladies. Call or Skype your friends - the grocery store is NOT a social gathering place. Further, patrons had no qualms about grabbing around people to get items. Why? Take your time and wait your turn. Sheesh. Do you need your eggs in the next 30 seconds?  No. Calm down.
> 
> Bottom line. I don’t understand people. I DESPISE being home this long with the heat of a thousand suns. No, one in my immediate family is in any high risk group and I “feel” completely healthy. But, I am following the rules because 1) I don’t feel I have a superior knowledge set 2) I don’t think my comfort and entertainment needs exceed the need of my community to be healthy and 3) I’m not a selfish jerk.
> 
> Why are people being so cavalier? Don’t we ALL want this to be over?  What is the burden in keeping your hands and common surfaces sanitized, keeping your distance when you HAVE to go out and then staying your rumpus at home when you don’t!?!?!
> 
> Grrrrrr!





keodi said:


> Thank you for saying this, this is how I feel and have expressed to people, and i'm being looked at like i'm a nut case.





southernbelle43 said:


> Many of us share your feelings.  I have to struggle not to get furious when I see this.





ElainePG said:


> You are ABSOLUTELY correct, and I don't at all blame you for being furious. We're all in this together, whether we're we're known to be high risk or not. Initially COVID-19 was thought to only affect the elderly and those with pre-existing conditions. Now the scientists realize that it can affect younger/healthier people, as well. The only way to get this under control is for everyone to follow the rules.
> 
> I guess I hadn't realized how fortunate I was, living in a (tiny little) town where everyone I've seen is respecting the boundaries. Even in the grocery store. Plus, we're all being very polite to each other. At least so far. We all wave at the UPS driver when he walks up the driveway with a rescue package from Amazon. And thank him for his service. And he smiles, and waves back.


I agree about the selfishness and cavalier attitudes - what are people thinking?
Also, like @ElainePG, in my small town people are acting very responsibly. I even read that the police are gently breaking up groups of teenagers who are milling around. People are talking about having a 7PM shout-out to the health care workers, like what's happening in NYC and Paris. I am happy to shout from my front porch but very few people will hear it! We have a 2 acre property minimum here.


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> Hi Cookie , thanks for your kind words, Etain is one of my favourite H colours. It goes well with my black, grey, white and navy wardrobe. Thanks for the Camera Case love. It has good capacity and is one of my smaller grey bags. It doesn’t have the continuous chain strap the older versions have which allows you to wear it crossbody. I recall @catsinthebag got her Reissue Camera Case chain modified or extended. I wonder if she wears it more often now?
> 
> I admired @papertiger ‘s and @Pessie ’s Bolides for a long time before finding the one for me. I love my Bolide. It is a great day bag that works for my lifestyle and fits what I carry with extra room. It has two handles, a long strap and a zipper. It was in my top 4 most carried bags of 2019. The colour, leather (Clemence with Swift interior), shape/style and capacity work for me. I can wear it with dressy and more casual outfits. The bag style has been around for a long time, the original design in 1923 was the first bag with a zipper. My Bolide is a size 31 and it comes in smaller and larger sizes. I like the under the radar style of the Bolide. The Bolide is one of my favourite bags in my collection. Here’s a little more eye candy.
> View attachment 4700579
> View attachment 4700580
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you cowgirlsboots! I did an earlier series of pics of bag/scarf/pen combos when I was trying to rotate my pens, like the extra pic of my Bolide I included above. When I am appreciating what I already have it makes it hard for any potential new additions, they have to be really special.


Your Bolide is perfect. A friend just revealed to me in a Zoom cocktail party her new Clemence Rouge (something bright) Bolide, also a 31. 
My Bolide is too big (37) and, I think, too stiff (Rouge H box and olive canvas). It's beautiful, but doesn't really get much use. Someday I will rehome it, and think about a small, more supple B like yours!


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> +1 on Intermittent Fasting.
> For me, it is perfect. I've lost 43 pounds and kept them off, in spite of my love for french fries.
> It's incredibly easy. I did read two books about it, they made so much sense that I thought 'Why am I not doing this?'. I told my doctor about it (he is also a personal friend), he read the books too… guess what he is doing now.
> That said - i don't take any medications that would cause any problems. It might not be for everyone, but I think everyone would agree that as a whole we eat too much food in general, and not always the best kind of food.
> 
> GAH - so many beauties!



That's fantastic, well done. 

@whateve too. I am doing the same via the advice of another tpfer. Haven't lost any weight but I feel better. At first, I felt a bit light-headed if at work but now I can go to a Sunday morning Astanga class and don't even notice.


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> Hi Cookie , thanks for your kind words, Etain is one of my favourite H colours. It goes well with my black, grey, white and navy wardrobe. Thanks for the Camera Case love. It has good capacity and is one of my smaller grey bags. It doesn’t have the continuous chain strap the older versions have which allows you to wear it crossbody. I recall @catsinthebag got her Reissue Camera Case chain modified or extended. I wonder if she wears it more often now?
> 
> I admired @papertiger ‘s and @Pessie ’s Bolides for a long time before finding the one for me. I love my Bolide. It is a great day bag that works for my lifestyle and fits what I carry with extra room. It has two handles, a long strap and a zipper. It was in my top 4 most carried bags of 2019. The colour, leather (Clemence with Swift interior), shape/style and capacity work for me. I can wear it with dressy and more casual outfits. The bag style has been around for a long time, the original design in 1923 was the first bag with a zipper. My Bolide is a size 31 and it comes in smaller and larger sizes. I like the under the radar style of the Bolide. The Bolide is one of my favourite bags in my collection. Here’s a little more eye candy.
> View attachment 4700579
> View attachment 4700580
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you cowgirlsboots! I did an earlier series of pics of bag/scarf/pen combos when I was trying to rotate my pens, like the extra pic of my Bolide I included above. When I am appreciating what I already have it makes it hard for any potential new additions, they have to be really special.


Beautiful - thanks for the review and extra pics! 
I’ve been watching a navy Bolide for a while - in an “I am interested in this, but eh - I don’t need it and I’m not sure I’d like it” (if that makes sense) sort of way. I think if it were black or red I’d be very interested...  


msd_bags said:


> These photos I think are from my last year’s showcase of my black bags.  I just crossed out what went out.
> View attachment 4700703
> 
> (L-R; T-B)  Marc Jacobs Baroque Single XL, LV Alma PM in Epi, Alexander McQueen Padlock, Jimmy Choo Raven (small)
> View attachment 4700704
> 
> Massaccesi Angelica in Natural Calf, RM MAM, Marc Jacobs Rita, (a repeat of Jimmy Choo Raven), Coach Parker, Mulberry Leighton
> View attachment 4700705
> 
> Tumi (forgot the name), Massaccesi mini Zhoe, Legato Largo backpack, Longchamp Neo in medium, Tumi Voyager tote, Longchamp document holder
> View attachment 4700706
> 
> An addition sometime in 2019, Proenza Schouler tote
> 
> Not much movement on my blacks, probably because I'm pretty much covered.


Gorgeous! I still love that Mulberry!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> Thank you cowgirlsboots! I did an earlier series of pics of bag/scarf/pen combos when I was trying to rotate my pens, like the extra pic of my Bolide I included above. When I am appreciating what I already have it makes it hard for any potential new additions, they have to be really special.


...your bags are really special and seeing them in the scarves/ pen context illustrates how well they work for you and your style!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> I think if it were black or red I’d be very interested...


.... as soon as you start thinking like this the red flag should go up. Somewhere out there must be the bag without any "ifs" that will be worth the wait.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

msd_bags said:


> These photos I think are from my last year’s showcase of my black bags.  I just crossed out what went out.
> View attachment 4700703
> 
> (L-R; T-B)  Marc Jacobs Baroque Single XL, LV Alma PM in Epi, Alexander McQueen Padlock, Jimmy Choo Raven (small)
> View attachment 4700704
> 
> Massaccesi Angelica in Natural Calf, RM MAM, Marc Jacobs Rita, (a repeat of Jimmy Choo Raven), Coach Parker, Mulberry Leighton
> View attachment 4700705
> 
> Tumi (forgot the name), Massaccesi mini Zhoe, Legato Largo backpack, Longchamp Neo in medium, Tumi Voyager tote, Longchamp document holder
> View attachment 4700706
> 
> An addition sometime in 2019, Proenza Schouler tote
> 
> Not much movement on my blacks, probably because I'm pretty much covered.


Thanks for showing your lovely variety of black bags! Being a vintage Dior addict I´m sad you let the Malice go, though. Why didn´t you like it? I never saw one in person.


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> .... as soon as you start thinking like this the red flag should go up. Somewhere out there must be the bag without any "ifs" that will be worth the wait.


You are so right - I have 2 navy bags that I love… I don't really need another!


----------



## More bags

msd_bags said:


> Wow, it's still very cold there!!
> We were thinking before that the virus will not hit us that hard because of the hot temperature.  But sadly, I suppose the virus is climate neutral.
> Love your Bolide!! Gorgeous!


Thanks for your Bolide love msd. 



keodi said:


> I love your scarf, slgs, and that Bolide! I have a bolide on the list as a bag that I'd like to get in the future just not sure if I want the 35/37cm size or the 31cm size.


thanks for your kind words keodi!  I hope you find the perfect Bolide for your needs and preferences.



msd_bags said:


> These photos I think are from my last year’s showcase of my black bags.  I just crossed out what went out.
> View attachment 4700703
> 
> (L-R; T-B)  Marc Jacobs Baroque Single XL, LV Alma PM in Epi, Alexander McQueen Padlock, Jimmy Choo Raven (small)
> View attachment 4700704
> 
> Massaccesi Angelica in Natural Calf, RM MAM, Marc Jacobs Rita, (a repeat of Jimmy Choo Raven), Coach Parker, Mulberry Leighton
> View attachment 4700705
> 
> Tumi (forgot the name), Massaccesi mini Zhoe, Legato Largo backpack, Longchamp Neo in medium, Tumi Voyager tote, Longchamp document holder
> View attachment 4700706
> 
> An addition sometime in 2019, Proenza Schouler tote
> 
> Not much movement on my blacks, probably because I'm pretty much covered.


I still love your Alma with that strap and your Padlock! 



msd_bags said:


> And here is my pink family.
> Marc Jacobs Baroque Single XL
> View attachment 4700707
> 
> Gucci Sukey (small)
> View attachment 4700709
> 
> Salvatore Ferragamo Mia Tote
> View attachment 4700708
> 
> Massaccesi Midi Theia in Light Port
> View attachment 4700710
> 
> Bottega Veneta Nodini
> View attachment 4700712
> 
> Longchamp Foulonne Pouch
> View attachment 4700711


Great coverage of pinks - your Sukey, Mia tote and your Nodini!


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> Thanks for this info! I find the EVERs (evergrain, evercalf, evercolor - how can COLOR be the name of a leather?) so confusing.


Agreed! The names are too similar sounding.


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> Your Bolide is perfect. A friend just revealed to me in a Zoom cocktail party her new Clemence Rouge (something bright) Bolide, also a 31.
> My Bolide is too big (37) and, I think, too stiff (Rouge H box and olive canvas). It's beautiful, but doesn't really get much use. Someday I will rehome it, and think about a small, more supple B like yours!


Thank you momasaurus.  Ooh, a red Bolide would be lovely.
Yes, I’ve seen pics of your Bolide and it is stunning.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Beautiful - thanks for the review and extra pics!
> I’ve been watching a navy Bolide for a while - in an “I am interested in this, but eh - I don’t need it and I’m not sure I’d like it” (if that makes sense) sort of way. I think if it were black or red I’d be very interested...
> 
> Gorgeous! I still love that Mulberry!


You are welcome for the review, anytime Cookie! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> .... as soon as you start thinking like this the red flag should go up. Somewhere out there must be the bag without any "ifs" that will be worth the wait.





Cookiefiend said:


> You are so right - I have 2 navy bags that I love… I don't really need another!


I think you know how you feel about this particular navy Bolide - “eh - I don’t need it and I’m not sure I’d like it”. Like @cowgirlsboots has pointed out, it’s worth waiting for the right one for you. It would have to compete with your existing navy ladies.


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> ...your bags are really special and seeing them in the scarves/ pen context illustrates how well they work for you and your style!


Thank you for your kind words @cowgirlsboots I appreciate it. 
I am thankful to say that I have the confidence to know what I like and what works for me. I got here after years of making mistakes along the pathway of great learning opportunities. I am still learning.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m weary of the restrictions. Bone tired of being in the house. Desperately needing social interaction.
> 
> The shelter in place / quarantine restrictions are much like the medical boot I just shed - very necessary but still extremely limiting and therefore frustrating. Intellectually I understand it all. Emotionally, it remains extremely difficult.


I understand. I feel the same way but the nice weather and this truly unique time with my family makes it easier on some days. Chicago (in the US) is not even allowing people out of their apartments/homes anymore unless it's medically necessary or for groceries (I read this morning). That would be so, so hard. I live for my daily walks and I've been spending time outside with my daughter, just letting her walk down the block. She needs to get energy out and being outside in the sun makes me happy. 

My husband got sick yesterday with exhaustion, a headache, and body aches. I made him go straight up to the guest room and he only came out to use the restroom. I dropped his food and drinks right outside his door. Today he's feeling better and thinks it was just a cold, just hopefully that's the case. It made me so nervous. I think we're all hyper aware of symptoms though.

It helps to have people to talk to! I hope you're able to FaceTime with friends and family. I've been doing Zoom chats with friends every once in awhile. I'll be doing a happy hour on Thursday with a friend I haven't spoken to in almost a decade (we first FaceTimed a couple weeks ago). It helps immensely to keep that human-to-human interaction, even though it's virtual.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> Allow me to share my grumpy outrage.
> There have been stories from credible news sources that the largest county near me may move to quarantine - meaning you can’t leave your house even to go to the grocery store - in the next couple of weeks. I pray this isn’t what will happen but, I wanted to be prepared.
> 
> So, today, I went out to get refills of meds for Mr. Sparkle and me and to get produce from the grocery store in case of quarantine. (No stocking up. Just what I think we’ll actually eat over the next month.  Thank God for frozen veggies and root veggies.)
> 
> Anyway, I got our prescriptions via drive through so I (and the employees) to align with social distancing. My first frustration is that the pharmacy has said they will bring other products from the store to you via drive through. So, why were the majority of people going into the pharmacy???
> 
> From there, I went to the grocery store. At the entry they have a station for you to sanitize your hands and your cart. Yet people were going into the store without doing either. Ok, sure. Go in and fondle all the food with your Coronavirus suspect paws.  In the store, there were clusters of women chatting about nothing. (Maybe men chat in clusters but, it was soccer mom Monday at the grocery store today.) C’mon ladies. Call or Skype your friends - the grocery store is NOT a social gathering place. Further, patrons had no qualms about grabbing around people to get items. Why? Take your time and wait your turn. Sheesh. Do you need your eggs in the next 30 seconds?  No. Calm down.
> 
> Bottom line. I don’t understand people. I DESPISE being home this long with the heat of a thousand suns. No, one in my immediate family is in any high risk group and I “feel” completely healthy. But, I am following the rules because 1) I don’t feel I have a superior knowledge set 2) I don’t think my comfort and entertainment needs exceed the need of my community to be healthy and 3) I’m not a selfish jerk.
> 
> Why are people being so cavalier? Don’t we ALL want this to be over?  What is the burden in keeping your hands and common surfaces sanitized, keeping your distance when you HAVE to go out and then staying your rumpus at home when you don’t!?!?!
> 
> Grrrrrr!


Wow, WHAT??!?! That's crazy!! I don't see that here, but I also don't go to every grocery store in town so I don't know. I'm sorry you had to be witness to that. There are a lot of people who don't follow rules, and these rules in particular, so that is why some places have to lock things down more strictly. It's truly a situation of certain people making it worse for everyone else because they aren't taking this seriously. It's unfortunate.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Rhl2987 said:


> I understand. I feel the same way but the nice weather and this truly unique time with my family makes it easier on some days. Chicago (in the US) is not even allowing people out of their apartments/homes anymore unless it's medically necessary or for groceries (I read this morning). That would be so, so hard. I live for my daily walks and I've been spending time outside with my daughter, just letting her walk down the block. She needs to get energy out and being outside in the sun makes me happy.
> 
> My husband got sick yesterday with exhaustion, a headache, and body aches. I made him go straight up to the guest room and he only came out to use the restroom. I dropped his food and drinks right outside his door. Today he's feeling better and thinks it was just a cold, just hopefully that's the case. It made me so nervous. I think we're all hyper aware of symptoms though.
> 
> It helps to have people to talk to! I hope you're able to FaceTime with friends and family. I've been doing Zoom chats with friends every once in awhile. I'll be doing a happy hour on Thursday with a friend I haven't spoken to in almost a decade (we first FaceTimed a couple weeks ago). It helps immensely to keep that human-to-human interaction, even though it's virtual.



All my best wishes! I hope your husband will be fully recovered very soon!


----------



## papertiger

I have nothing to report coz basically I'm working till 5 inside and then taking my black Evelyne to the back of my land and preparing soil, for new potatoes, gooseberry and raspberry bushes, brocoli, beans and spinach etc


----------



## cowgirlsboots

While braving the ladder to dust off some top shelf bags I came upon this vintage bag. Late 60ies to 70ies I´d say. 
It was gifted to me by a lovely lady I bought a few items from. 
When it arrived I only put it on the shelf. A while later when an opportunity to wear it came up I polished it and inside the small inner pocket I found the lady´s drivers licence. She had been searching for it for ages already...


----------



## Rhl2987

More bags said:


> I’m glad to hear you’re looking after yourself as the temperature rises and with your respiratory allergy. Wow, congratulations on your consistency with working out! Stay cool and be well.
> We have the opposite climate, -5C/23 F and snow. I wore my heavy winter coat for our afternoon walk today.


Wow so cold! We have a good mix of spring weather and snow every once in awhile.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> You win the award for endurance. I would have my bedroom AC going 24/7.
> 
> Keep it going. You are doing a great job! Mr. Sparkle and I go for a 45 min - hour walk every day that it isn’t raining. But, while I wave at people from a 6 ft. plus distance, it’s not the same as “real” interaction with people. And, by the time I’m done with the walk, I’m hurting. So I can’t do much else physically just yet.
> 
> I’m just used to moving and doing more. I travel quite a bit for business. Since my children went to college I felt comfortable traveling more. (Mr. S works remotely and goes with me most of the time.) Not just domestic but also international. So, I’m not used to being in one place this long. This change is pretty drastic.
> 
> And...I’m trying really hard not to whine or even think about it. But, I *really* miss my babies. I can’t travel to them or they to me. We’ve always find reasons excuses and opportunities to see each other frequently since I left my hometown (where they still live). So I miss them terribly.
> The only good thing from this is DS thinks his job will go permanent remote. If so, he will move here!!  If so, I’m going to try to convince him to stay with us for a while.
> Thanks for allowing me to vent. I just don’t get the selfishness and cluelessness. I’m asymptotic. But, I could carry the virus. Don’t others get the same could be true for them. We’ve been inundated with information about this. People are just ridiculously selfish.


I miss my parents as well. I'm sorry that you're not able to see your kids right now. And so happy to hear that your son might move to you! I wish my parents would move here but they would never. My Mom will when my Dad passes. He is 9 years older than my Mom. My parents haven't seen my daughter since Christmas and haven't been here since October. I hope they will come as soon as the quarantine is lifted. She's so big now!! She is walking everywhere and growing so fast, which makes it extra sad.

Hang in there. You are doing such a great helping to keep others safe. We can't control everyone and everything so I appreciate seeing those here do what they can.


----------



## keodi

papertiger said:


> I have nothing to report coz basically I'm working till 5 inside and then taking my black Evelyne to the back of my land and preparing soil, for new potatoes, gooseberry and raspberry bushes, brocoli, beans and spinach etc


beautiful!


----------



## keodi

msd_bags said:


> And here is my pink family.
> Marc Jacobs Baroque Single XL
> View attachment 4700707
> 
> Gucci Sukey (small)
> View attachment 4700709
> 
> Salvatore Ferragamo Mia Tote
> View attachment 4700708
> 
> Massaccesi Midi Theia in Light Port
> View attachment 4700710
> 
> Bottega Veneta Nodini
> View attachment 4700712
> 
> Longchamp Foulonne Pouch
> View attachment 4700711


beautiful bags!!!


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> While braving the ladder to dust off some top shelf bags I came upon this vintage bag. Late 60ies to 70ies I´d say.
> It was gifted to me by a lovely lady I bought a few items from.
> When it arrived I only put it on the shelf. A while later when an opportunity to wear it came up I polished it and inside the small inner pocket I found the lady´s drivers licence. She had been searching for it for ages already...
> 
> View attachment 4700933



What a lovely story (and bag)


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> I admired @papertiger ‘s and @Pessie ’s Bolides for a long time before finding the one for me. I love my Bolide. It is a great day bag that works for my lifestyle and fits what I carry with extra room. It has two handles, a long strap and a zipper. It was in my top 4 most carried bags of 2019. The colour, leather (Clemence with Swift interior), shape/style and capacity work for me. I can wear it with dressy and more casual outfits. The bag style has been around for a long time, the original design in 1923 was the first bag with a zipper. My Bolide is a size 31 and it comes in smaller and larger sizes. I like the under the radar style of the Bolide. The Bolide is one of my favourite bags in my collection. Here’s a little more eye candy.
> View attachment 4700579
> View attachment 4700580


Thank you SO much for the eye candy, @More bags .  I just love your Bolide. I never knew that the Bolide came with a long strap in addition to the handles. And how interesting about the history. The style is very nearly 100 years old!

You & I are twinsies on the scarf Jardin de la Maharani scarf. Such a beautiful pattern & colorway.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> And here is my pink family.
> Marc Jacobs Baroque Single XL
> View attachment 4700707
> 
> Gucci Sukey (small)
> View attachment 4700709
> 
> Salvatore Ferragamo Mia Tote
> View attachment 4700708
> 
> Massaccesi Midi Theia in Light Port
> View attachment 4700710
> 
> Bottega Veneta Nodini
> View attachment 4700712
> 
> Longchamp Foulonne Pouch
> View attachment 4700711


Each one is prettier than the next! Of course, every year when you show your MJ Baroque Single I gush over it. And that BV Nodini is just so darned cute. Did I know about the Massaccesi Midi Theia? Or is that new this year? The Theia is one of the bags I considered when I was on his web site. Do you like it?


----------



## Sparkletastic

*2020 1st Quarter Check *

It’s the end of March so I’m reporting in on the goals I shared at the beginning of the year. Covid-19 has stalled a number of my goals.   I’m going to eliminate #4 and won’t enact #6 til we are clear to roam and all stores have reopened.

_*1. Sell 2 bags*_
Listed two. Sold zero.​*2. Buy no more than 4 bags and 1 SLG*
Bought nothing. Nothing is calling me.​_*3. 100% success rate on handbag purchases*_
LOL! No purchases.​*4. Wear my least used bags at least 10 times each:*
• Dior Ltd Ed. Cream & Gold Diorama
• Chanel Dark Grey Lamb Jumbo Flap
• Dior Silver Microcannage Diorama
• Chanel 13c Red Lamb Jumbo Flap
Of the group, I’ve only worn the red Chanel a couple times because I haven’t gone anywhere.​*5. Sell off all remaining unwanted jewelry and accessories *
Sigh. Haven’t sold anything. Getting the last items listed this week.​*6. Add quality pieces to my wardrobe *Force myself time go shopping twice a month and buy two non accessory items each time. 
Bought 2 pair Jimmy Choo tennis shoes. Between surgery and Covid I haven’t been able to go out to shop.  I HATE returns so I rarely shop for clothes online. ​_*7. Learn to swim *_
Pools and training facilities are closed.​*8. Achieve intermediate level proficiency in French *
On pace. Not much else to do for leisure. ​How is everyone else doing?


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> I understand. I feel the same way but the nice weather and this truly unique time with my family makes it easier on some days. Chicago (in the US) is not even allowing people out of their apartments/homes anymore unless it's medically necessary or for groceries (I read this morning). That would be so, so hard. I live for my daily walks and I've been spending time outside with my daughter, just letting her walk down the block. She needs to get energy out and being outside in the sun makes me happy.
> 
> My husband got sick yesterday with exhaustion, a headache, and body aches. I made him go straight up to the guest room and he only came out to use the restroom. I dropped his food and drinks right outside his door. Today he's feeling better and thinks it was just a cold, just hopefully that's the case. It made me so nervous. I think we're all hyper aware of symptoms though.
> 
> It helps to have people to talk to! I hope you're able to FaceTime with friends and family. I've been doing Zoom chats with friends every once in awhile. I'll be doing a happy hour on Thursday with a friend I haven't spoken to in almost a decade (we first FaceTimed a couple weeks ago). It helps immensely to keep that human-to-human interaction, even though it's virtual.


How frightening that must have been, when your husband got sick yesterday. You did exactly the right thing isolating him, but you must have been in a panic. I'm so glad to hear that he's better today.

I agree with you about the importance (physically & mentally) of daily walks. Perhaps Chicago has made that decision because it's a crowded city, and they're concerned that people won't be able to maintain a healthy distance from each other. I'm just speculating; I didn't read the story. My husband put on the 12pm national news today, and after five minutes I had to leave the room. It was getting me all stirred up.  It's probably irresponsible of me, but I limit myself to a few peeks at my local online new sources, twice a day, just to see if anything is happening near me that I have to respond to. 

We're doing a Zoom get-together with friends on Thursday. My husband doesn't know about it… it's a surprise for his birthday!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> I have nothing to report coz basically I'm working till 5 inside and then taking my black Evelyne to the back of my land and preparing soil, for new potatoes, gooseberry and raspberry bushes, brocoli, beans and spinach etc


I love, love, LOVE this photo! Thank you.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> How frightening that must have been, when your husband got sick yesterday. You did exactly the right thing isolating him, but you must have been in a panic. I'm so glad to hear that he's better today.
> 
> I agree with you about the importance (physically & mentally) of daily walks. Perhaps Chicago has made that decision because it's a crowded city, and they're concerned that people won't be able to maintain a healthy distance from each other. I'm just speculating; I didn't read the story. My husband put on the 12pm national news today, and after five minutes I had to leave the room. It was getting me all stirred up.  It's probably irresponsible of me, but I limit myself to a few peeks at my local online new sources, twice a day, just to see if anything is happening near me that I have to respond to.
> 
> We're doing a Zoom get-together with friends on Thursday. My husband doesn't know about it… it's a surprise for his birthday!



I was 'everywhere' around 10 days ago. I've had to switch off the news now. Settled into a pattern and will just wait it out. 

A work colleague 'went' to a Zoom Birthday dinner party last week. Fully dressed-up, they all cooked the same food and ate 'together' in front of Zoom. Now that should have made the news. 



ElainePG said:


> I love, love, LOVE this photo! Thank you.



Thank you


----------



## papertiger

keodi said:


> beautiful!



Thank you keodi


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> *2020 1st Quarter Check *
> 
> It’s the end of March so I’m reporting in on the goals I shared at the beginning of the year. Covid-19 has stalled a number of my goals.   I’m going to eliminate #4 and won’t enact #6 til we are clear to roam and all stores have reopened.
> 
> _*1. Sell 2 bags*_
> Listed two. Sold zero.​*2. Buy no more than 4 bags and 1 SLG*
> Bought nothing. Nothing is calling me.​_*3. 100% success rate on handbag purchases*_
> LOL! No purchases.​*4. Wear my least used bags at least 10 times each:*
> • Dior Ltd Ed. Cream & Gold Diorama
> • Chanel Dark Grey Lamb Jumbo Flap
> • Dior Silver Microcannage Diorama
> • Chanel 13c Red Lamb Jumbo Flap
> Of the group, I’ve only worn the red Chanel a couple times because I haven’t gone anywhere.​*5. Sell off all remaining unwanted jewelry and accessories *
> Sigh. Haven’t sold anything. Getting the last items listed this week.​*6. Add quality pieces to my wardrobe *Force myself time go shopping twice a month and buy two non accessory items each time.
> Bought 2 pair Jimmy Choo tennis shoes. Between surgery and Covid I haven’t been able to go out to shop.  I HATE returns so I rarely shop for clothes online. ​_*7. Learn to swim *_
> Pools and training facilities are closed.​*8. Achieve intermediate level proficiency in French *
> On pace. Not much else to do for leisure. ​How is everyone else doing?



Congratulations on your Choo Tennis shoes, they sound nice even though they may a concession to your surgery. As for achieving your intermediate level proficiency in French - that's fantastic, WELL DONE Sparkle!!!!

Well...

*I haven't had much time for this thread with mod/authenticating/work duties so I feel badly about that. *

*Gave away one bag*, and some books too as my shelves were heaving.

*No new bags so far this year*. The Gucci Zumi is calling me though
. I also love the new velvet striped Gucci 1955 shoulder bag (below - click thumbnail for full size) but it's disappeared from the website so I don't know if it's actually been issued. IRL (catwalk) the velvet looks darker overall.




*I wear my H Evie every day* and I _was_ wearing plus other H bags and Guccis from 2002 to 2014. Now I'm down to only my Evie except to the supermarket. *For grocery shopping I've swapped to a nylon*, washable bag coz there's no way I'm putting disinfectant near any of my collection.

I haven't sold any jewellery either but it'd be for scrap (as in value). I am very careful choosing jewellery. *I like most of my jewellery, I just need to change it more often*. I was doing the charm ring stacks for a few weeks along with my mother's 1970s large knot ear-studs and now just a single faceted onyx band ring and Hermes Chain d'Ancre rg ear-studs. There were some beautiful 18K yg filigree and diamond earrings at Gucci last time I was in, I think I like them even more than any bag. As for accessories, I still like what I have.

*I always 'invest' in my wardrobe. * *2 planned H scarves *plus* I bought a second Brora bright pink silk shirt with horse-print *because I liked the first so much (bought September). I bought the first full price because I thought they'd sell out. Well _nobody_ bought it but me so it was in the sale available in _every_ size. At least my second one was 70% off. *I also bought a 70% off blue animal print silk shirt *at the same time. *DH bought me a Burberry peacoat/reefer coat which I haven't taken off.* That was before lockdown. He hasn't had much work since so not feeling great about that but at least I love it (and him).

*Leaned how to use a tiller and Zoom software*


----------



## muchstuff

I've already put two bags on layaway since social distancing started...


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

The only grays I own!


----------



## baghabitz34

ipsum said:


> When I reflect the past, I should definitely just have waited patiently my HGs to appear. After buying them I just felt very content. No more FOMOs like "what if this is as good as my HG" while my HG is not available yet...
> 
> I love the pastel coloured notebook from LV current collection but I find it hard to pay over $100 just for a notebook and you don't even know how many pages it includes! I'm sucker of positive hype, though. For example, I _hate _the look of vanity case bags and find they look absolutely ridiculous but after reading countless postive reviews of this novelty invention I'm starting to think maybe it's not a bad idea after all. Oh well, at least I've a vanity case already and a chain (=my long necklace) too if I ever change my mind.
> 
> Here's my card case "WOC". I love this combination. It's nighttime here so lightning is not the best. The white box in the background is a gift with my Chanel cosmetics purchase along with a cosmetic pouch so I don't need to buy a new make up bag anytime soon either.


The chain is beautiful!


----------



## baghabitz34

MrsMBunboxing said:


> The only grays I own![/QUOTE
> 
> Love the bags, very pretty.
> 
> Is that a giant a Mickey in the background?


----------



## baghabitz34

The only grays I own. MCM Sarah Hobo, Coach Casey tote and MK pouchette.


----------



## baghabitz34

msd_bags said:


> And here is my pink family.
> Marc Jacobs Baroque Single XL
> View attachment 4700707
> 
> Gucci Sukey (small)
> View attachment 4700709
> 
> Salvatore Ferragamo Mia Tote
> View attachment 4700708
> 
> Massaccesi Midi Theia in Light Port
> View attachment 4700710
> 
> Bottega Veneta Nodini
> View attachment 4700712
> 
> Longchamp Foulonne Pouch
> View attachment 4700711


 The color of the Ferragamo Mia tote


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> How frightening that must have been, when your husband got sick yesterday. You did exactly the right thing isolating him, but you must have been in a panic. I'm so glad to hear that he's better today.
> 
> I agree with you about the importance (physically & mentally) of daily walks. Perhaps Chicago has made that decision because it's a crowded city, and they're concerned that people won't be able to maintain a healthy distance from each other. I'm just speculating; I didn't read the story. My husband put on the 12pm national news today, and after five minutes I had to leave the room. It was getting me all stirred up.  It's probably irresponsible of me, but I limit myself to a few peeks at my local online new sources, twice a day, just to see if anything is happening near me that I have to respond to.
> 
> We're doing a Zoom get-together with friends on Thursday. My husband doesn't know about it… it's a surprise for his birthday!


It's not irresponsible. It's in your best interest to limit news intake! I haven't been able to make those hard boundaries for myself yet. 

That is so exciting!! Let us know how it goes! It's going to be so much fun and I hope he'll be very surprised!


----------



## Rhl2987

papertiger said:


> Congratulations on your Choo Tennis shoes, they sound nice even though they may a concession to your surgery. As for achieving your intermediate level proficiency in French - that's fantastic, WELL DONE Sparkle!!!!
> 
> Well...
> 
> *I haven't had much time for this thread with mod/authenticating/work duties so I feel badly about that. *
> 
> *Gave away one bag*, and some books too as my shelves were heaving.
> 
> *No new bags so far this year*. The Gucci Zumi is calling me though
> . I also love the new velvet striped Gucci 1955 shoulder bag (below - click thumbnail for full size) but it's disappeared from the website so I don't know if it's actually been issued. IRL (catwalk) the velvet looks darker overall.
> 
> View attachment 4701050
> 
> 
> *I wear my H Evie every day* and I _was_ wearing plus other H bags and Guccis from 2002 to 2014. Now I'm down to only my Evie except to the supermarket. *For grocery shopping I've swapped to a nylon*, washable bag coz there's no way I'm putting disinfectant near any of my collection.
> 
> I haven't sold any jewellery either but it'd be for scrap (as in value). I am very careful choosing jewellery. *I like most of my jewellery, I just need to change it more often*. I was doing the charm ring stacks for a few weeks along with my mother's 1970s large knot ear-studs and now just a single faceted onyx band ring and Hermes Chain d'Ancre rg ear-studs. There were some beautiful 18K yg filigree and diamond earrings at Gucci last time I was in, I think I like them even more than any bag. As for accessories, I still like what I have.
> 
> *I always 'invest' in my wardrobe. * *2 planned H scarves *plus* I bought a second Brora bright pink silk shirt with horse-print *because I liked the first so much (bought September). I bought the first full price because I thought they'd sell out. Well _nobody_ bought it but me so it was in the sale available in _every_ size. At least my second one was 70% off. *I also bought a 70% off blue animal print silk shirt *at the same time. *DH bought me a Burberry peacoat/reefer coat which I haven't taken off.* That was before lockdown. He hasn't had much work since so not feeling great about that but at least I love it (and him).
> 
> *Leaned how to use a tiller and Zoom software*


LOVE that cute little Gucci bag!! Can I see the horse print shirt? It sounds amazing! How sweet of your husband to get you a peacoat. I fear that my husband really tries and thinks hard about his gifts, but somehow ends up missing the mark. I like what I like, he likes what he likes and wants to try to get me something he likes that he thinks I'll like, but we don't often overlap


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> LOVE that cute little Gucci bag!! Can I see the horse print shirt? It sounds amazing! How sweet of your husband to get you a peacoat. I fear that my husband really tries and thinks hard about his gifts, but somehow ends up missing the mark. I like what I like, he likes what he likes and wants to try to get me something he likes that he thinks I'll like, but we don't often overlap


My husband never buys me gifts. He says he wouldn't know what to get and I can buy anything I want.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> I love your collection of black bags. I find it funny that we both got rid of the leather Longchamp bags.


Thanks! I didn’t know you let go your Foulonne Longchamp too.  I just needed it to have a bit longer strap drop plus it was really not getting much use - if I wanted to wear Longchamp I normally would go for the nylons and when I wanted leather I would normally pick something else too.


cowgirlsboots said:


> Thanks for showing your lovely variety of black bags! Being a vintage Dior addict I´m sad you let the Malice go, though. Why didn´t you like it? I never saw one in person.


I love the look, so polished, but I was not reaching for it.  I just have other bags I preferred  to use, so rather than it sitting in my closet, I let it go.


ElainePG said:


> Each one is prettier than the next! Of course, every year when you show your MJ Baroque Single I gush over it. And that BV Nodini is just so darned cute. Did I know about the Massaccesi Midi Theia? Or is that new this year? The Theia is one of the bags I considered when I was on his web site. Do you like it?


Thanks! I’ve not worn my MJ Baroque Single bags in a while.  Super love the look but I guess chain straps are not easy for me to wear.

I think I got the Massaccesi midi Theia in late 2018.  While the style works for me, I don’t love the color of this particular bag.  It’s the Light Port.  That time, Marco ran out of his regular Port color. He asked if I wanted this instead.  I thought it was okay, but when I received it I didn’t like the color.  Later when I got to have another bag in The original Port, love love love!

Btw, the midi Theia also works for me as a bigger crossbody bag.



MrsMBunboxing said:


> The only grays I own!


What Longchamp is that? What material?  Looks unique!


----------



## papertiger

Rhl2987 said:


> LOVE that cute little Gucci bag!! Can I see the horse print shirt? It sounds amazing! How sweet of your husband to get you a peacoat. I fear that my husband really tries and thinks hard about his gifts, but somehow ends up missing the mark. I like what I like, he likes what he likes and wants to try to get me something he likes that he thinks I'll like, but we don't often overlap



I'll take a picture of mine tomorrow so you can see the beautiful print better  but here are the stock photos. I bought the blue too because When I've worn my bright blue H Paris hat it's made me so happy. Both I've already worn a few times but with jumpers (sweaters) underneath.  There's plenty more if you want one!!!!  



I have been looking for a replacement dark peacoat for around 5 years so he knew what I wanted. I had an original Gloverall, pure wool vintage one from the 1960s (actually a boy's coat) black on the outside and red wool fleece on the inside and loved it but it had finally given out. The Burberry is a lot smarter, black wool with leather pockets and trim, but I'm trying to just use it and not save it for 'best'.


----------



## papertiger

Sorry the pics are so big today! ^  I think you _can _see the print OK


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> I have nothing to report coz basically I'm working till 5 inside and then taking my black Evelyne to the back of my land and preparing soil, for new potatoes, gooseberry and raspberry bushes, brocoli, beans and spinach etc


Great Evelyne pic! How lovely you can prepare your soil now. It sounds like your garden will yield many delicious treats!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> While braving the ladder to dust off some top shelf bags I came upon this vintage bag. Late 60ies to 70ies I´d say.
> It was gifted to me by a lovely lady I bought a few items from.
> When it arrived I only put it on the shelf. A while later when an opportunity to wear it came up I polished it and inside the small inner pocket I found the lady´s drivers licence. She had been searching for it for ages already...
> 
> View attachment 4700933


I agree with @papertiger , cute bag and great story!



ElainePG said:


> Thank you SO much for the eye candy, @More bags .  I just love your Bolide. I never knew that the Bolide came with a long strap in addition to the handles. And how interesting about the history. The style is very nearly 100 years old!
> 
> You & I are twinsies on the scarf Jardin de la Maharani scarf. Such a beautiful pattern & colorway.


Thank you so much Elaine. 
Yay twins, it’s a pretty design and the I find the colour makes is easy to wear, too. Yours looks great in your avatar.


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> My husband never buys me gifts. He says he wouldn't know what to get and I can buy anything I want.


This would be much better for me. I ask for H scarves and he's less than enthused. It's a work in progress!


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> This would be much better for me. I ask for H scarves and he's less than enthused. It's a work in progress!


I've gotten used to it, but I'd love to get a surprise now and then.


----------



## Rhl2987

papertiger said:


> I'll take a picture of mine tomorrow so you can see the beautiful print better  but here are the stock photos. I bought the blue too because When I've worn my bright blue H Paris hat it's made me so happy. Both I've already worn a few times but with jumpers (sweaters) underneath.  There's plenty more if you want one!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have been looking for a replacement dark peacoat for around 5 years so he knew what I wanted. I had an original Gloverall, pure wool vintage one from the 1960s (actually a boy's coat) black on the outside and red wool fleece on the inside and loved it but it had finally given out. The Burberry is a lot smarter, black wool with leather pockets and trim, but I'm trying to just use it and not save it for 'best'.


I absolutely LOVE the first one! I am trying to hold off on buying, except from local stores right now, because I'm spending money on skincare (finally found an aesthetician locally I want to invest time and money with) and a little bit of redesign around the house! Otherwise, I would be all over that horsey print! Can't wait to see yours tomorrow! I find stock photos to sometimes not be close to the real thing.


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> I've gotten used to it, but I'd love to get a surprise now and then.


Yes, true. How about a vacation surprise? I would love that and it's usually harder to mess that up? If you gave a list he could pick a place and plan it!! That would be my dream. Someday.


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> Yes, true. How about a vacation surprise? I would love that and it's usually harder to mess that up? If you gave a list he could pick a place and plan it!! That would be my dream. Someday.


Sounds like fun! I doubt he ever would. He usually figures out where we'll go on vacation, with some input from me, but I'm the one that takes care of the reservations. He likes to take me to a mall and sit while I shop, not that he likes sitting but he would rather do that then go into stores with me.


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> *2020 1st Quarter Check *
> 
> It’s the end of March so I’m reporting in on the goals I shared at the beginning of the year. Covid-19 has stalled a number of my goals.   I’m going to eliminate #4 and won’t enact #6 til we are clear to roam and all stores have reopened.
> 
> _*1. Sell 2 bags*_
> Listed two. Sold zero.​*2. Buy no more than 4 bags and 1 SLG*
> Bought nothing. Nothing is calling me.​_*3. 100% success rate on handbag purchases*_
> LOL! No purchases.​*4. Wear my least used bags at least 10 times each:*
> • Dior Ltd Ed. Cream & Gold Diorama
> • Chanel Dark Grey Lamb Jumbo Flap
> • Dior Silver Microcannage Diorama
> • Chanel 13c Red Lamb Jumbo Flap
> Of the group, I’ve only worn the red Chanel a couple times because I haven’t gone anywhere.​*5. Sell off all remaining unwanted jewelry and accessories *
> Sigh. Haven’t sold anything. Getting the last items listed this week.​*6. Add quality pieces to my wardrobe *Force myself time go shopping twice a month and buy two non accessory items each time.
> Bought 2 pair Jimmy Choo tennis shoes. Between surgery and Covid I haven’t been able to go out to shop.  I HATE returns so I rarely shop for clothes online. ​_*7. Learn to swim *_
> Pools and training facilities are closed.​*8. Achieve intermediate level proficiency in French *
> On pace. Not much else to do for leisure. ​How is everyone else doing?


Congratulations Sparkle - fantastic job on learning French!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> How frightening that must have been, when your husband got sick yesterday. You did exactly the right thing isolating him, but you must have been in a panic. I'm so glad to hear that he's better today.
> 
> I agree with you about the importance (physically & mentally) of daily walks. Perhaps Chicago has made that decision because it's a crowded city, and they're concerned that people won't be able to maintain a healthy distance from each other. I'm just speculating; I didn't read the story. My husband put on the 12pm national news today, and after five minutes I had to leave the room. It was getting me all stirred up.  It's probably irresponsible of me, but I limit myself to a few peeks at my local online new sources, twice a day, just to see if anything is happening near me that I have to respond to.
> 
> We're doing a Zoom get-together with friends on Thursday. My husband doesn't know about it… it's a surprise for his birthday!


Delightful surprise birthday get together idea! I hope you have a great time.
My SIL is organizing a surprise drive up/ birthday serenade for my DS’s birthday this weekend. Place a card on the front step and stand in front of your car at the sidewalk to sing, wave and drive home.


----------



## whateve

More bags said:


> Delightful surprise birthday get together idea! I hope you have a great time.
> My SIL is organizing a surprise drive up/ birthday serenade for my DS’s birthday this weekend. Place a card on the front step and stand in front of your car at the sidewalk to sing, wave and drive home.


That's so clever!


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Congratulations on your Choo Tennis shoes, they sound nice even though they may a concession to your surgery. As for achieving your intermediate level proficiency in French - that's fantastic, WELL DONE Sparkle!!!!
> 
> Well...
> 
> *I haven't had much time for this thread with mod/authenticating/work duties so I feel badly about that. *
> 
> *Gave away one bag*, and some books too as my shelves were heaving.
> 
> *No new bags so far this year*. The Gucci Zumi is calling me though
> . I also love the new velvet striped Gucci 1955 shoulder bag (below - click thumbnail for full size) but it's disappeared from the website so I don't know if it's actually been issued. IRL (catwalk) the velvet looks darker overall.
> 
> View attachment 4701050
> 
> 
> *I wear my H Evie every day* and I _was_ wearing plus other H bags and Guccis from 2002 to 2014. Now I'm down to only my Evie except to the supermarket. *For grocery shopping I've swapped to a nylon*, washable bag coz there's no way I'm putting disinfectant near any of my collection.
> 
> I haven't sold any jewellery either but it'd be for scrap (as in value). I am very careful choosing jewellery. *I like most of my jewellery, I just need to change it more often*. I was doing the charm ring stacks for a few weeks along with my mother's 1970s large knot ear-studs and now just a single faceted onyx band ring and Hermes Chain d'Ancre rg ear-studs. There were some beautiful 18K yg filigree and diamond earrings at Gucci last time I was in, I think I like them even more than any bag. As for accessories, I still like what I have.
> 
> *I always 'invest' in my wardrobe. * *2 planned H scarves *plus* I bought a second Brora bright pink silk shirt with horse-print *because I liked the first so much (bought September). I bought the first full price because I thought they'd sell out. Well _nobody_ bought it but me so it was in the sale available in _every_ size. At least my second one was 70% off. *I also bought a 70% off blue animal print silk shirt *at the same time. *DH bought me a Burberry peacoat/reefer coat which I haven't taken off.* That was before lockdown. He hasn't had much work since so not feeling great about that but at least I love it (and him).
> 
> *Leaned how to use a tiller and Zoom software*


Great update papertiger, lovely jewelry mentioned and great clothing purchases. I love your black Evelyne, too. It’s like you did a dollar cost averaging for your silk shirts - savvy financial fashion move 
Congratulations on the great pea coat from your DH, he’s a keeper!


----------



## More bags

MrsMBunboxing said:


> The only grays I own!


Beautiful grey bags.



baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4701113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only grays I own. MCM Sarah Hobo, Coach Casey tote and MK pouchette.


Lovely greys - they all have cool textures!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Thanks!! Yes it is a Coach Minney! I wish I have a Mickey to pair.


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> That's so clever!


She is really clever. I am thankful she suggested it.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

msd_bags said:


> Thanks! I didn’t know you let go your Foulonne Longchamp too.  I just needed it to have a bit longer strap drop plus it was really not getting much use - if I wanted to wear Longchamp I normally would go for the nylons and when I wanted leather I would normally pick something else too.
> 
> I love the look, so polished, but I was not reaching for it.  I just have other bags I preferred  to use, so rather than it sitting in my closet, I let it go.
> 
> Thanks! I’ve not worn my MJ Baroque Single bags in a while.  Super love the look but I guess chain straps are not easy for me to wear.
> 
> I think I got the Massaccesi midi Theia in late 2018.  While the style works for me, I don’t love the color of this particular bag.  It’s the Light Port.  That time, Marco ran out of his regular Port color. He asked if I wanted this instead.  I thought it was okay, but when I received it I didn’t like the color.  Later when I got to have another bag in The original Port, love love love!
> 
> Btw, the midi Theia also works for me as a bigger crossbody bag.
> 
> 
> What Longchamp is that? What material?  Looks unique!


 Yes,  longchamp.  And it's in patent leather.


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> Congratulations on your Choo Tennis shoes, they sound nice even though they may a concession to your surgery. As for achieving your intermediate level proficiency in French - that's fantastic, WELL DONE Sparkle!!!!
> 
> Well...
> 
> *I haven't had much time for this thread with mod/authenticating/work duties so I feel badly about that. *
> 
> *Gave away one bag*, and some books too as my shelves were heaving.
> 
> *No new bags so far this year*. The Gucci Zumi is calling me though
> . I also love the new velvet striped Gucci 1955 shoulder bag (below - click thumbnail for full size) but it's disappeared from the website so I don't know if it's actually been issued. IRL (catwalk) the velvet looks darker overall.
> 
> View attachment 4701050
> 
> 
> *I wear my H Evie every day* and I _was_ wearing plus other H bags and Guccis from 2002 to 2014. Now I'm down to only my Evie except to the supermarket. *For grocery shopping I've swapped to a nylon*, washable bag coz there's no way I'm putting disinfectant near any of my collection.
> 
> I haven't sold any jewellery either but it'd be for scrap (as in value). I am very careful choosing jewellery. *I like most of my jewellery, I just need to change it more often*. I was doing the charm ring stacks for a few weeks along with my mother's 1970s large knot ear-studs and now just a single faceted onyx band ring and Hermes Chain d'Ancre rg ear-studs. There were some beautiful 18K yg filigree and diamond earrings at Gucci last time I was in, I think I like them even more than any bag. As for accessories, I still like what I have.
> 
> *I always 'invest' in my wardrobe. * *2 planned H scarves *plus* I bought a second Brora bright pink silk shirt with horse-print *because I liked the first so much (bought September). I bought the first full price because I thought they'd sell out. Well _nobody_ bought it but me so it was in the sale available in _every_ size. At least my second one was 70% off. *I also bought a 70% off blue animal print silk shirt *at the same time. *DH bought me a Burberry peacoat/reefer coat which I haven't taken off.* That was before lockdown. He hasn't had much work since so not feeling great about that but at least I love it (and him).
> 
> *Leaned how to use a tiller and Zoom software*


Happily the Jimmy Choo sneakers started as a concession to surgery. But, the fact that they are glittery has made me love them. 

I love how you invest in your wardrobe!! Honestly, you’ve been an inspiration to me. I hear about / see the lovely things you buy and somewhere along the way I started wondering why I don’t buy lively clothing. I’m at about 1/100th of the journey you are on buy at least I’m on the path. LOL!! Keep sharing, please!

I rotate my jewelry pretty well except some items really aren’t day appropriate so I rotate them when I go out and about.


muchstuff said:


> I've already put two bags on layaway since social distancing started...
> 
> View attachment 4701070


ROFL!  I’m just the opposite. I can’t find much of anything to buy. I’m only lusting for one bag at the moment: the Cartier Guirlande.  I actually want it in the black but it’s so iconic in the red. Don’t know which I should put on my wish list so I put both.   Mr S will figure it out  lol! 
	

		
			
		

		
	







baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4701113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only grays I own. MCM Sarah Hobo, Coach Casey tote and MK pouchette.


Love the MCM!


whateve said:


> I've gotten used to it, but I'd love to get a surprise now and then.


How about the system I mentioned before? Mr. Sparkle and I put our wish list items on a Pinterest page. That way when one of us wants to buy a gift for the other, we don’t have to wonder. We can go to the page and pick something the person will like and yet it’s still a surprise because there are a number of items (at varying price points) to choose from from $50 to tens of thousands. This has made gift giving fool proof. No more disappointment. We still surprise each other a bit but, 80% of our gift giving is now Pinterest page directed.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> My husband never buys me gifts. He says he wouldn't know what to get and I can buy anything I want.


My husband & I gave up trying to surprise each other with birthday present years & years (and YEARS) ago! He buys me something I'm excited about, and I do the same for him. 

For our anniversary, we either plan a trip, or we buy something the two of us can enjoy together.  This year it was a handmade bench for the back deck. He got the idea, I tracked down some possibilities, we looked at them together, and we picked one that we both liked. It turned out to be a perfect present, since we're spending a lot of time sheltering in our backyard!


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> I think I got the Massaccesi midi Theia in late 2018.  *While the style works for me, I don’t love the color of this particular bag.*  It’s the Light Port.  That time, Marco ran out of his regular Port color. He asked if I wanted this instead.  I thought it was okay, but when I received it I didn’t like the color.  Later when I got to have another bag in The original Port, love love love!
> 
> Btw, the midi Theia also works for me as a bigger crossbody bag.


I'm sorry the color wasn't exactly what you wanted. It's so difficult to select a color from a screenshot. The Massaccesi threads on tPF are helpful, but sometimes I found I was going crazy: seven different photos of the color I was interested in, and each one looked totally different!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> I'll take a picture of mine tomorrow so you can see the beautiful print better  but here are the stock photos. I bought the blue too because When I've worn my bright blue H Paris hat it's made me so happy. Both I've already worn a few times but with jumpers (sweaters) underneath.  There's plenty more if you want one!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have been looking for a replacement dark peacoat for around 5 years so he knew what I wanted. I had an original Gloverall, pure wool vintage one from the 1960s (actually a boy's coat) black on the outside and red wool fleece on the inside and loved it but it had finally given out. The Burberry is a lot smarter, black wool with leather pockets and trim, but I'm trying to just use it and not save it for 'best'.


Love the red horse print shirt… wow! 

And the peacoat sounds like it's elegant, classic, but also perfect for everyday. I know exactly what you mean about not saving it for special occasions. My Mom has things in her closet that she never wears because they're "too good" for every day use. She was a little girl during the 1930s Great Depression, so I understand the mentality, but I try very hard to use my "good" things. Otherwise, what's the point?

Except, like you, I'm not carrying a leather handbag to the grocery store. In fact, I'm not carrying a bag at all. I read an article that advised just carrying a credit card in one pocket, keys in the other pocket, and a paper shopping list (I usually put my shopping list in my phone). I thought that made a lot of sense!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Delightful surprise birthday get together idea! I hope you have a great time.
> *My SIL is organizing a surprise drive up/ birthday serenade for my DS’s birthday this weekend*. Place a card on the front step and stand in front of your car at the sidewalk to sing, wave and drive home.


I absolutely love this idea. How creative. Your DS will never forget this birthday!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m only lusting for one bag at the moment: the *Cartier Guirlande*.  I actually want it in the black but it’s so iconic in the red. Don’t know which I should put on my wish list so I put both.   Mr S will figure it out  lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4701284
> View attachment 4701285


Ooh! The red one! The red one! Get the *RED* one! (Elaine is jumping up & down and hyperventilating.)


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> Ooh! The red one! The red one! Get the *RED* one! (Elaine is jumping up & down and hyperventilating.)


LOL! It is amazing isn’t it!!!!


----------



## More bags

*March Update, YTD Stats and Challenges*

Carried 16 bags, I was on a different bag each day rotation prior to self isolation/staying home
Not buying any extras in March - successful; no extras in Q1
Read 11 books YTD
*Mar 2020 Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out

*YTD Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out

*Self Isolation/Staying at Home/Shelter In Place Reflections*

We’re benefiting from a regular schedule, including afternoon walks (even if it is -9C/16 F and snowing, we just bundle up and head outside; at first the kids didn’t want to go and now they’re reminding me of our scheduled walk time)
We eat dinner together seated at the table more often (the kids’ sports often meant first dinner and second dinners scheduled around trips to the rink for hockey practices and games)
Dinners are more elaborate, Sunday night/ comfort food type meals, with desserts
We call our family to talk and connect more often
I’ve been reading more books
We’re not wanting to buy stuff; I asked my soon to be 13 year old DS what he wants for his birthday, “Uh, nothing Mom” ;  OK, I do want to be able to buy orange juice, pasta, milk, bananas and garlic without having to run around to three places to find it. At this stage we’re not lacking for anything except hand sanitizer and disinfectant cleaning spray
We’re not rushing around as much with young kids, there is nowhere to go - all activities have been shut down, there’s no place to be except at home
With all that is uncertain, my family has adjusted to the new normal, developed new rituals and is rolling with it - I am still adjusting to homeschooling the kiddos, we started yesterday 
I hope you are all safe, healthy and finding a way to be well.


----------



## whateve

March stats
SLGs 0 in 3 out
Bags 0 in 0 out
Haven't gone out in public for 3 weeks and haven't used a bag in all that time. I carried 3 bags in March.
Making good progress on using up old stuff in freezer.
I was lucky that I got a slew of library books just before we isolated and before the library closed. Now they've extended the due date so I'm taking my time reading them.
I've discovered grocery delivery services and like the convenience even though there are things I can't get.
Being retired, DH and I were already used to being together all the time so we're getting along fine.
So far, all of our children have kept their jobs. DS already worked from home so nothing has changed for him. He is living on DoorDash or GrubHub. Both daughters work for state governments and are working from home.


----------



## lynne_ross

muchstuff said:


> I've already put two bags on layaway since social distancing started...
> 
> View attachment 4701070


Bwhahahaha that show was hilarious!!!


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Great Evelyne pic! How lovely you can prepare your soil now. It sounds like your garden will yield many delicious treats!



I just do what DH tells me


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Happily the Jimmy Choo sneakers started as a concession to surgery. But, the fact that they are glittery has made me love them.
> 
> I love how you invest in your wardrobe!! Honestly, you’ve been an inspiration to me. I hear about / see the lovely things you buy and somewhere along the way I started wondering why I don’t buy lively clothing. I’m at about 1/100th of the journey you are on buy at least I’m on the path. LOL!! Keep sharing, please!
> 
> I rotate my jewelry pretty well except some items really aren’t day appropriate so I rotate them when I go out and about.
> ROFL!  I’m just the opposite. I can’t find much of anything to buy. I’m only lusting for one bag at the moment: the Cartier Guirlande.  I actually want it in the black but it’s so iconic in the red. Don’t know which I should put on my wish list so I put both.   Mr S will figure it out  lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4701284
> View attachment 4701285
> 
> 
> 
> Love the MCM!
> How about the system I mentioned before? Mr. Sparkle and I put our wish list items on a Pinterest page. That way when one of us wants to buy a gift for the other, we don’t have to wonder. We can go to the page and pick something the person will like and yet it’s still a surprise because there are a number of items (at varying price points) to choose from from $50 to tens of thousands. This has made gift giving fool proof. No more disappointment. We still surprise each other a bit but, 80% of our gift giving is now Pinterest page directed.



Shouldn't enable but I also love that Cartier bag


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Love the red horse print shirt… wow!
> 
> And the peacoat sounds like it's elegant, classic, but also perfect for everyday. I know exactly what you mean about not saving it for special occasions. My Mom has things in her closet that she never wears because they're "too good" for every day use. She was a little girl during the 1930s Great Depression, so I understand the mentality, but I try very hard to use my "good" things. Otherwise, what's the point?
> 
> Except, like you, I'm not carrying a leather handbag to the grocery store. In fact, I'm not carrying a bag at all. I read an article that advised just carrying a credit card in one pocket, keys in the other pocket, and a paper shopping list (I usually put my shopping list in my phone). I thought that made a lot of sense!



Thank you 

I agree. I used to keep things for best but things expire even in the wardrobe. My friend always told me of her aunt's wardrobe. She'd been a professional ballet dancer and horsewoman. When she'd died, my friend found a collection full of unworn treasured possessions, mostly sadly too small for her niece,  and so went to the charity shop. Make every day and everyday 'best'. 

ITA, plus, I like to get in and out of the grocery store AQAP.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> How frightening that must have been, when your husband got sick yesterday. You did exactly the right thing isolating him, but you must have been in a panic. I'm so glad to hear that he's better today.
> 
> I agree with you about the importance (physically & mentally) of daily walks. Perhaps Chicago has made that decision because it's a crowded city, and they're concerned that people won't be able to maintain a healthy distance from each other. I'm just speculating; I didn't read the story. My husband put on the 12pm national news today, and after five minutes I had to leave the room. It was getting me all stirred up.  It's probably irresponsible of me, but I limit myself to a few peeks at my local online new sources, twice a day, just to see if anything is happening near me that I have to respond to.
> 
> We're doing a Zoom get-together with friends on Thursday. My husband doesn't know about it… it's a surprise for his birthday!


You are smart to limit news intake. I wake up and check facebook and start weeping or throwing things or both. Getting a good cry over with early in the day is helpful. 
That is fabulous about the surprise party! What a great idea.


----------



## momasaurus

muchstuff said:


> I've already put two bags on layaway since social distancing started...
> 
> View attachment 4701070


My kids told me to watch TK, so I saw the first episode last night.


----------



## momasaurus

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4701113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only grays I own. MCM Sarah Hobo, Coach Casey tote and MK pouchette.


I love these!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Love the red horse print shirt… wow!
> 
> And the peacoat sounds like it's elegant, classic, but also perfect for everyday. I know exactly what you mean about not saving it for special occasions. My Mom has things in her closet that she never wears because they're "too good" for every day use. She was a little girl during the 1930s Great Depression, so I understand the mentality, but I try very hard to use my "good" things. Otherwise, what's the point?
> 
> Except, like you, I'm not carrying a leather handbag to the grocery store. In fact, I'm not carrying a bag at all. I read an article that advised just carrying a credit card in one pocket, keys in the other pocket, and a paper shopping list (I usually put my shopping list in my phone). I thought that made a lot of sense!


Same here. For grocery shopping just credit card, keys, shopping list on the phone. Everything wiped down afterwards.


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> *March Update, YTD Stats and Challenges*
> 
> Carried 16 bags, I was on a different bag each day rotation prior to self isolation/staying home
> Not buying any extras in March - successful; no extras in Q1
> Read 11 books YTD
> *Mar 2020 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *Self Isolation/Staying at Home/Shelter In Place Reflections*
> 
> We’re benefiting from a regular schedule, including afternoon walks (even if it is -9C/16 F and snowing, we just bundle up and head outside; at first the kids didn’t want to go and now they’re reminding me of our scheduled walk time)
> We eat dinner together seated at the table more often (the kids’ sports often meant first dinner and second dinners scheduled around trips to the rink for hockey practices and games)
> Dinners are more elaborate, Sunday night/ comfort food type meals, with desserts
> We call our family to talk and connect more often
> I’ve been reading more books
> We’re not wanting to buy stuff; I asked my soon to be 13 year old DS what he wants for his birthday, “Uh, nothing Mom” ;  OK, I do want to be able to buy orange juice, pasta, milk, bananas and garlic without having to run around to three places to find it. At this stage we’re not lacking for anything except hand sanitizer and disinfectant cleaning spray
> We’re not rushing around as much with young kids, there is nowhere to go - all activities have been shut down, there’s no place to be except at home
> With all that is uncertain, my family has adjusted to the new normal, developed new rituals and is rolling with it - I am still adjusting to homeschooling the kiddos, we started yesterday
> I hope you are all safe, healthy and finding a way to be well.


This all sounds wonderful. Great adjustments! I love how the kids are reminding you of the scheduled walks!


----------



## muchstuff

momasaurus said:


> My kids told me to watch TK, so I saw the first episode last night.


It only gets weirder.


----------



## ladysarah

ElainePG said:


> Love the red horse print shirt… wow!
> 
> And the peacoat sounds like it's elegant, classic, but also perfect for everyday. I know exactly what you mean about not saving it for special occasions. My Mom has things in her closet that she never wears because they're "too good" for every day use. She was a little girl during the 1930s Great Depression, so I understand the mentality, but I try very hard to use my "good" things. Otherwise, what's the point?
> 
> Except, like you, I'm not carrying a leather handbag to the grocery store. In fact, I'm not carrying a bag at all. I read an article that advised just carrying a credit card in one pocket, keys in the other pocket, and a paper shopping list (I usually put my shopping list in my phone). I thought that made a lot of sense!





papertiger said:


> Thank you
> 
> I agree. I used to keep things for best but things expire even in the wardrobe. My friend always told me of her aunt's wardrobe. She'd been a professional ballet dancer and horsewoman. When she'd died, my friend found a collection full of unworn treasured possessions, mostly sadly too small for her niece,  and so went to the charity shop. Make every day and everyday 'best'.
> 
> ITA, plus, I like to get in and out of the grocery store AQAP.



I don’t carry a leather bag  either. Not even lepluage. Its been replaced with small washable cotton tote. And today I wore my scarf as a make shift face mask. Who would have thought?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Rhl2987 said:


> I fear that my husband really tries and thinks hard about his gifts, but somehow ends up missing the mark. I like what I like, he likes what he likes and wants to try to get me something he likes that he thinks I'll like, but we don't often overlap



...this sounds familiar to me! I tend to hint... hint more heavily... keep hinting... but in the end he will make his choice and though I appreciate it and am grateful, I´ll mostly be a little disappointed.... especially as I know he tends to spend more on his choices than what my wishes would have cost.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Thank you
> 
> I agree. I used to keep things for best but things expire even in the wardrobe. My friend always told me of her aunt's wardrobe. She'd been a professional ballet dancer and horsewoman. When she'd died, my friend found a collection full of unworn treasured possessions, mostly sadly too small for her niece,  and so went to the charity shop. Make every day and everyday 'best'.
> 
> ITA, plus, I like to get in and out of the grocery store AQAP.



I keep telling myself: "wear your vintage dresses every day," but keep failing as lots of them are delicate and would need dry cleaning or alternatively handwashing, stretching, endless ironing.... as soon as it gets warmer my 70ies synthtic easy to wear and wash gowns will re-appear in every day use. 
As for bags I have to force myself not to degrade them to cabinet pieces. 
That´s my bringing up taking its toll. My Mum always had her every day servicable gear and her Sunday best. Like you said it expired and lots went to charity after she passed away. Such a shame.


----------



## keodi

papertiger said:


> I'll take a picture of mine tomorrow so you can see the beautiful print better  but here are the stock photos. I bought the blue too because When I've worn my bright blue H Paris hat it's made me so happy. Both I've already worn a few times but with jumpers (sweaters) underneath.  There's plenty more if you want one!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have been looking for a replacement dark peacoat for around 5 years so he knew what I wanted. I had an original Gloverall, pure wool vintage one from the 1960s (actually a boy's coat) black on the outside and red wool fleece on the inside and loved it but it had finally given out. The Burberry is a lot smarter, black wool with leather pockets and trim, but I'm trying to just use it and not save it for 'best'.


beautiful shirts, I love Brora! I've purchased 1-2 cashmere items from them every f/w season since 2014.




ElainePG said:


> Love the red horse print shirt… wow!
> 
> And the peacoat sounds like it's elegant, classic, but also perfect for everyday. I know exactly what you mean about not saving it for special occasions. My Mom has things in her closet that she never wears because they're "too good" for every day use. She was a little girl during the 1930s Great Depression, so I understand the mentality, but I try very hard to use my "good" things. Otherwise, what's the point?
> 
> Except, like you, *I'm not carrying a leather handbag to the grocery store. In fact, I'm not carrying a bag at all.* I read an article that advised just carrying a credit card in one pocket, keys in the other pocket, and a paper shopping list (I usually put my shopping list in my phone). I thought that made a lot of sense!



same I carry my phone, keys, and credit card only when i do venture out for grocery shopping. When i get inside i sanitize everything.

my stats for march does not have much activity since working from home the last 3 weeks. 
SLGs 0 in 0 out
Bags 0 in 0 out
During lockdown/shelter in place, I am staying positive, i get up, do yoga, shower get dressed put on makeup, as though I'm going in the office to include taking a work bag with me in my home office.  I'm trying very hard to stay positive. especially with the doom and gloom reports from back home NYC, and the news(i've started watching the news less and less) TPF, you ladies on this thread, and others have really helped me to stay upbeat.   I'm really worried about my family especially my mom who is a nurse  at an NYC hospital, has been on the front lines, and she's showing flu like and cannot get a test to rule anything out as officials are denying her testing due to shortages. I try not to view the footage  of what is happening at her place of work because I  break down in sobs when I  do. With that being said i appreciate you guys company and  of all the pretty purses on here!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

March stats: 
1 new handbag in - the saddle. As I said before: "je ne regrette rien!"

1 bag frequently worn - the Dior "lovely"

1 insight gained: structured bags like the Boy or the Diorama are beautiful, but do not work for me. 

Lots of vintage bags dusted and polished up, some found I did not even remember I had- I love my collection!


----------



## papertiger

keodi said:


> beautiful shirts, I love Brora! I've purchased 1-2 cashmere items from them every f/w season since 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same I carry my phone, keys, and credit card only when i do venture out for grocery shopping. When i get inside i sanitize everything.
> 
> my stats for march does not have much activity since working from home the last 3 weeks.
> SLGs 0 in 0 out
> Bags 0 in 0 out
> During lockdown/shelter in place, I am staying positive, i get up, do yoga, shower get dressed put on makeup, as though I'm going in the office to include taking a work bag with me in my home office.  I'm trying very hard to stay positive. especially with the doom and gloom reports from back home NYC, and the news(i've started watching the news less and less) TPF, you ladies on this thread, and others have really helped me to stay upbeat.   I'm really worried about my family especially my mom who is a nurse  at an NYC hospital, has been on the front lines, and she's showing flu like and cannot get a test to rule anything out as officials are denying her testing due to shortages. I try not to view the footage  of what is happening at her place of work because I  break down in sobs when I  do. With that being said i appreciate you guys company and  of all the pretty purses on here!



Power to your mother, I won't dwell but I think we all thank and feel for her. I am incensed that she can't be tested and hope that she's OK. We have similar problems in the UK, even for front-line staff. Everyone I speak to has told me that have been close to tears at some time in the past few weeks. I am someone who has to stay positive but by expressing what I feel honestly and not covering it up either. 

Brora's cashmere is still their benchmark, everything else is just an extra. I have quite a few sweaters and cashmere fingerless gloves from them too, so many beautiful colours and I don't have to think about holes in the fingers like normal cashmere gloves. Some of their cashmere is better than Pringle but Pringle's designs are usually edgier. I never can get enough of those fingerless gloves though. 

This is only the second year I've bought other stuff from Brora. I tried a tiered silk dress for a casual Christmas party that I could wear with boots and it worked well so I migrated to other things, including the same dress in another colour. 

There's a shop in Peebles, Scotland that still sells the original Ballentyne cashmere (before it was bought by Italians). The decor in the shop is really ol' school and some stuff on the tourist side but the good stuff comes out if you know what to ask for.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> March stats:
> 1 new handbag in - the saddle. As I said before: *"je ne regrette rien!"*
> 
> 1 bag frequently worn - the Dior "lovely"
> 
> 1 insight gained: structured bags like the Boy or the Diorama are beautiful, but do not work for me.
> 
> Lots of vintage bags dusted and polished up, *some found I did not even remember I had- I love my collection!*


----------



## keodi

papertiger said:


> *Power to your mother, I won't dwell but I think we all thank and feel for her. I am incensed that she can't be tested and hope that she's OK.* *We have similar problems in the UK, even for front-line staff. Everyone I speak to has told me that have been close to tears at some time in the past few weeks. I am someone who has to stay positive but by expressing what I feel honestly and not covering it up either. *
> 
> Brora's cashmere is still their benchmark, everything else is just an extra. I have quite a few sweaters and cashmere fingerless gloves from them too, so many beautiful colours and I don't have to think about holes in the fingers like normal cashmere gloves. Some of their cashmere is better than Pringle but Pringle's designs are usually edgier. I never can get enough of those fingerless gloves though.
> 
> This is only the second year I've bought other stuff from Brora. I tried a tiered silk dress for a casual Christmas party that I could wear with boots and it worked well so I migrated to other things, including the same dress in another colour.
> 
> *There's a shop in Peebles, Scotland that still sells the original Ballentyne cashmere (before it was bought by Italians). The decor in the shop is really ol' school and some stuff on the tourist side but the good stuff comes out if you know what to ask for*.


Thank you,  TPF helps not to dwell on what's going on.  I love Brora's fingerless gloves, they are so convenient! one year I purchased a 4 ply poncho from Brora so warm, I have worn it every winter since I purchased it.  I would love to visit that shop in Peebles you speak of at some point  sounds heavenly!


----------



## Sparkletastic

More bags said:


> *March Update, YTD Stats and Challenges*
> 
> Carried 16 bags, I was on a different bag each day rotation prior to self isolation/staying home
> Not buying any extras in March - successful; no extras in Q1
> Read 11 books YTD
> *Mar 2020 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *Self Isolation/Staying at Home/Shelter In Place Reflections*
> 
> We’re benefiting from a regular schedule, including afternoon walks (even if it is -9C/16 F and snowing, we just bundle up and head outside; at first the kids didn’t want to go and now they’re reminding me of our scheduled walk time)
> We eat dinner together seated at the table more often (the kids’ sports often meant first dinner and second dinners scheduled around trips to the rink for hockey practices and games)
> Dinners are more elaborate, Sunday night/ comfort food type meals, with desserts
> We call our family to talk and connect more often
> I’ve been reading more books
> We’re not wanting to buy stuff; I asked my soon to be 13 year old DS what he wants for his birthday, “Uh, nothing Mom” ;  OK, I do want to be able to buy orange juice, pasta, milk, bananas and garlic without having to run around to three places to find it. At this stage we’re not lacking for anything except hand sanitizer and disinfectant cleaning spray
> We’re not rushing around as much with young kids, there is nowhere to go - all activities have been shut down, there’s no place to be except at home
> With all that is uncertain, my family has adjusted to the new normal, developed new rituals and is rolling with it - I am still adjusting to homeschooling the kiddos, we started yesterday
> I hope you are all safe, healthy and finding a way to be well.


I’ happy to hear you and yours are doing so well! 





papertiger said:


> Shouldn't enable but I also love that Cartier bag


It really needs to happen. Lol!  I mentioned to Mr. S that I thought it would be a great Bday present. It seems we’re not going anywhere any time soon so, why buy now? Lol!


papertiger said:


> Thank you
> 
> I agree. I used to keep things for best but things expire even in the wardrobe. My friend always told me of her aunt's wardrobe. She'd been a professional ballet dancer and horsewoman. When she'd died, my friend found a collection full of unworn treasured possessions, mostly sadly too small for her niece,  and so went to the charity shop. Make every day and everyday 'best'.
> 
> ITA, plus, I like to get in and out of the grocery store AQAP.


My mother I the queen of buying and deferring enjoyment / use to...never.  She is always planning to lose the extra weight, have the party, make the friends...  It drives me batty!!!!  And, she’s wasted so many todays. My dad is gone and she always talks about “I wish I had.” 

That’s made me become the opposite. I use what I have now and I make up ridiculous reasons to celebrate and have fun. Good china for bacon and eggs, designer metallic bag for Target, fur coat for the movies... Life is too short and nothing is promised.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> My mother I the queen of buying and deferring enjoyment / use to...never. She is always planning to lose the extra weight, have the party, make the friends... It drives me batty!!!! And, she’s wasted so many todays. My dad is gone and she always talks about “I wish I had.”
> 
> That’s made me become the opposite. I use what I have now and I make up ridiculous reasons to celebrate and have fun. Good china for bacon and eggs, designer metallic bag for Target, fur coat for the movies... Life is too short and nothing is promised.


Thank you for the wise words!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Things non bag-related I did in March. Sorry, I don´t know how to do photo collages, so there will be quite a few pics. 

Repair the damage the mice have done. (After putting up traps we caught 4 huge fat beasts almost as big as hamsters and I must admit I was sad as they were so beautiful.) 
A new (old) collar for the little black 60ies dress, a bold repair to my 40ies Dirndl, done in the same way I repair pram hoods, 2 dresses shortened. 






A couple of sizes added to a cheerful 70ies summer dress




A fastener added to my latest leather jacket which being 90ies oversized fitted me nicely over the shoulders but wouldn´t close as I´m far from a size "S". 





and finally another attempt on a tighter fitting "canvas" as last time made at an interpretation of the Galliano´s Circus leather jacket- this time with the story he spun for the collection "embroidered" on the lining. (Transcripted from a youtube video.)


----------



## Cookiefiend

March stats 
O bags in, O bags out
3 Scarves in, 2 scarves out (gave to family members) - Scarves in = one Grail (Venerie des Princes), one CSGM (Paperoles, my first), and Au Coeur de la Vie

YTD 
1 bag in, 0 bags out
8 scarves in, 4 out 
I've unlisted everything for now, I *really* don't want to go to the post office. 

I haven't read anything either, I've been too distracted. 
But I have a list of things to do around the house - a lot of yard work that I can do when the weather is nice, some inside work (organize the cellar, clean the unfinished side of the basement) to do when the weather is rotten - like today. I've brought up 24 bottles to put in the subzero, then I'll start the real work in the cellar. 
I'm going into the offices twice a week to make sure everything's good there - bills are paid, employees are paid, cleaning company is still showing up, etc… 
Still getting dressed in real clothes, mascara at the minimum, earrings, H scarf jauntily tied. Not carrying many purses though, but I've considered a Faux Purse Spill just for fun - as in 'I didn't go anywhere, but here's what I would have carried if I had!' 
TPF has been very helpful - I have 'duties' on the scarf thread, I love coming to this thread to see what everyone is up to (@keodi - honey I am sending you a GREAT BIG INTERNET HUG ), the Hermes Sheltering in Place thread is a hoot. 
Thank you ladies for - well - everything.


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> *March Update, YTD Stats and Challenges*
> 
> Carried 16 bags, I was on a different bag each day rotation prior to self isolation/staying home
> Not buying any extras in March - successful; no extras in Q1
> Read 11 books YTD
> *Mar 2020 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *Self Isolation/Staying at Home/Shelter In Place Reflections*
> 
> We’re benefiting from a regular schedule, including afternoon walks (even if it is -9C/16 F and snowing, we just bundle up and head outside; at first the kids didn’t want to go and now they’re reminding me of our scheduled walk time)
> We eat dinner together seated at the table more often (the kids’ sports often meant first dinner and second dinners scheduled around trips to the rink for hockey practices and games)
> Dinners are more elaborate, Sunday night/ comfort food type meals, with desserts
> We call our family to talk and connect more often
> I’ve been reading more books
> We’re not wanting to buy stuff; I asked my soon to be 13 year old DS what he wants for his birthday, “Uh, nothing Mom” ;  OK, I do want to be able to buy orange juice, pasta, milk, bananas and garlic without having to run around to three places to find it. At this stage we’re not lacking for anything except hand sanitizer and disinfectant cleaning spray
> We’re not rushing around as much with young kids, there is nowhere to go - all activities have been shut down, there’s no place to be except at home
> With all that is uncertain, my family has adjusted to the new normal, developed new rituals and is rolling with it - I am still adjusting to homeschooling the kiddos, we started yesterday
> I hope you are all safe, healthy and finding a way to be well.



Your family is adjusting so well, you must be a great mom


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> March stats
> SLGs 0 in 3 out
> Bags 0 in 0 out
> Haven't gone out in public for 3 weeks and haven't used a bag in all that time. I carried 3 bags in March.
> Making good progress on using up old stuff in freezer.
> I was lucky that I got a slew of library books just before we isolated and before the library closed. Now they've extended the due date so I'm taking my time reading them.
> I've discovered grocery delivery services and like the convenience even though there are things I can't get.
> Being retired, DH and I were already used to being together all the time so we're getting along fine.
> So far, all of our children have kept their jobs. DS already worked from home so nothing has changed for him. He is living on DoorDash or GrubHub. Both daughters work for state governments and are working from home.



Glad that this hasn't affected your family too badly. 

I liked food delivery from the supermarket until the Christmas before last when they (Tesco)  substituted *48 *'value' chicken drumsticks that had to be cooked that day because of the sell by date against a premium quality, free range turkey I panned for Christmas Day


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> March stats
> O bags in, O bags out
> 3 Scarves in, 2 scarves out (gave to family members) - Scarves in = one Grail (Venerie des Princes), one CSGM (Paperoles, my first), and Au Coeur de la Vie
> 
> YTD
> 1 bag in, 0 bags out
> 8 scarves in, 4 out
> I've unlisted everything for now, I *really* don't want to go to the post office.
> 
> I haven't read anything either, I've been too distracted.
> But I have a list of things to do around the house - a lot of yard work that I can do when the weather is nice, some inside work (organize the cellar, clean the unfinished side of the basement) to do when the weather is rotten - like today. I've brought up 24 bottles to put in the subzero, then I'll start the real work in the cellar.
> I'm going into the offices twice a week to make sure everything's good there - bills are paid, employees are paid, cleaning company is still showing up, etc…
> Still getting dressed in real clothes, mascara at the minimum, earrings, H scarf jauntily tied. Not carrying many purses though, but I've considered a Faux Purse Spill just for fun - as in 'I didn't go anywhere, but here's what I would have carried if I had!'
> TPF has been very helpful - I have 'duties' on the scarf thread, I love coming to this thread to see what everyone is up to (@keodi - honey I am sending you a GREAT BIG INTERNET HUG ), the Hermes Sheltering in Place thread is a hoot.
> Thank you ladies for - well - everything.



You're sounding very well organised. I've had a week to pay our Council Tax and still haven't. 

Congratulations on your scarves. I didn't know you were looking for Venerie des Princes, I saw one a while back (although it was a UK site) My fault for not looking at the grail thread enough. . Which cw of Au Coeur de la Vie did you receive?


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> Glad that this hasn't affected your family too badly.
> 
> I liked food delivery from the supermarket until the Christmas before last when they (Tesco)  substituted *48 *'value' chicken drumsticks that had to be cooked that day because of the sell by date against a premium quality, free range turkey I panned for Christmas Day


I was worried about expiration dates and substitutions and the quality of the produce, but I was very happy with the stuff my shopper picked out. Of course, I've only done it once. He didn't substitute anything without getting my approval. I was in contact with him the entire shopping trip. They get ratings and tips so it behooves them to do a good job. I assume some of them just haven't a clue.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Things non bag-related I did in March. Sorry, I don´t know how to do photo collages, so there will be quite a few pics.
> 
> Repair the damage the mice have done. (After putting up traps we caught 4 huge fat beasts almost as big as hamsters and I must admit I was sad as they were so beautiful.)
> A new (old) collar for the little black 60ies dress, a bold repair to my 40ies Dirndl, done in the same way I repair pram hoods, 2 dresses shortened.
> 
> View attachment 4701565
> View attachment 4701562
> View attachment 4701563
> 
> 
> A couple of sizes added to a cheerful 70ies summer dress
> 
> View attachment 4701566
> 
> 
> A fastener added to my latest leather jacket which being 90ies oversized fitted me nicely over the shoulders but wouldn´t close as I´m far from a size "S".
> 
> View attachment 4701567
> View attachment 4701568
> 
> 
> and finally another attempt on a tighter fitting "canvas" as last time made at an interpretation of the Galliano´s Circus leather jacket- this time with the story he spun for the collection "embroidered" on the lining. (Transcripted from a youtube video.)
> 
> View attachment 4701569
> View attachment 4701570
> View attachment 4701571



You always have such fun projects. Can you come over and darn the holes my machine put in a Nicole Miller cashmere please  

That Galliano´s Circus leather is amazing, wow.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> I was worried about expiration dates and substitutions and the quality of the produce, but I was very happy with the stuff my shopper picked out. Of course, I've only done it once. He didn't substitute anything without getting my approval. I was in contact with him the entire shopping trip. They get ratings and tips so it behooves them to do a good job. I assume some of them just haven't a clue.



I think it may be better if you have at least some competition in the area. Our house is on a mountain, and apart from our little village store (probably smaller than your living room) only 2 supermarkets deign to deliver.  Gucci delivered my Christmas presents on Christmas Eve though plus they had to chase me around the globe and for that I should never complain about any delivery again!!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> You always have such fun projects. Can you come over and darn the holes my machine put in a Nicole Miller cashmere please
> 
> That Galliano´s Circus leather is amazing, wow.



Thank-you so much! The leather jacket seems to be an all time project for me. I did one before which I wasn´t too happy with the tiger´s face expression on and made the mistake of taking the first leather jacket that fell into my hands as a "canvas". It only was 2 Euro and is huuuuge even on me while the circus theme requires something far more fitted which I now finally found. 
Though I´m very happy with the second attempt I still would prefer to get my hands on the real thing, of course! 

Re the darning: I´d love to come over as even indoor vampyre me starts feeling caged in this house, but I´d be useless at darning. As hard as my dear Mum tried I never learned this skill properly and all my efforts always do look like efforts.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

May I pick your brains re an SLG - not sure it even counts as one...  
I´m looking for a key chain to replace my cherished but very shabby felt wrist strap. So far I wasn´t able to find any wrist strap kind of key chain in leather (preferrably red!)  except for very rustic handmade looking ones.


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> I think it may be better if you have at least some competition in the area. Our house is on a mountain, and apart from our little village store (probably smaller than your living room) only 2 supermarkets deign to deliver.  Gucci delivered my Christmas presents on Christmas Eve though plus they had to chase me around the globe and for that I should never complain about any delivery again!!!


We used to live out in the country about 30 miles from the nearest grocery store. I would imagine no one would deliver groceries out there. We never wanted to move from that place but were forced to due to financial reasons. On the one hand, I think it would have been a marvelous place to wait out the pandemic but on the other hand, it is much easier to get supplies in town where we are without leaving the house.


----------



## keodi

Cookiefiend said:


> March stats
> O bags in, O bags out
> 3 Scarves in, 2 scarves out (gave to family members) - Scarves in = one Grail (Venerie des Princes), one CSGM (Paperoles, my first), and Au Coeur de la Vie
> 
> YTD
> 1 bag in, 0 bags out
> 8 scarves in, 4 out
> I've unlisted everything for now, I *really* don't want to go to the post office.
> 
> I haven't read anything either, I've been too distracted.
> But I have a list of things to do around the house - a lot of yard work that I can do when the weather is nice, some inside work (organize the cellar, clean the unfinished side of the basement) to do when the weather is rotten - like today. I've brought up 24 bottles to put in the subzero, then I'll start the real work in the cellar.
> I'm going into the offices twice a week to make sure everything's good there - bills are paid, employees are paid, cleaning company is still showing up, etc…
> Still getting dressed in real clothes, mascara at the minimum, earrings, H scarf jauntily tied. Not carrying many purses though, but I've considered a Faux Purse Spill just for fun - as in 'I didn't go anywhere, but here's what I would have carried if I had!'
> TPF has been very helpful - I have 'duties' on the scarf thread, I love coming to this thread to see what everyone is up to (@keodi - honey I am sending you a GREAT BIG INTERNET HUG ), the Hermes Sheltering in Place thread is a hoot.
> Thank you ladies for - well - everything.


Thank you I'm also enjoying the sheltering in place with Hermes thread.


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> You're sounding very well organised. I've had a week to pay our Council Tax and still haven't.
> 
> Congratulations on your scarves. I didn't know you were looking for Venerie des Princes, I saw one a while back (although it was a UK site) My fault for not looking at the grail thread enough. . Which cw of Au Coeur de la Vie did you receive?


Thanks! I found the gold and taupe CW of VdP  from a French seller - I think it's a gorgeous scarf. The Au Coeur de la Vie is from 2007 - black background, the design is mostly green with pink and lavender - I wish I knew the actual CW because I do like to know that. Very pretty and I love green!
I'll pop a picture on here in a sec! Okay - here it is - the light is very poor though


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> We used to live out in the country about 30 miles from the nearest grocery store. I would imagine no one would deliver groceries out there. We never wanted to move from that place but were forced to due to financial reasons. On the one hand, I think it would have been a marvelous place to wait out the pandemic but on the other hand, it is much easier to get supplies in town where we are without leaving the house.



I looked it up, it's about the same to the nearest supermarket. I frequently work from home, sometimes months at a time and a lot of people. It's not always possible, and that's partly why I have to have two homes.


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Thanks! I found the gold and taupe CW of VdP  from a French seller - I think it's a gorgeous scarf. The Au Coeur de la Vie is from 2007 - black background, the design is mostly green with pink and lavender - I wish I knew the actual CW because I do like to know that. Very pretty and I love green!
> I'll pop a picture on here in a sec! Okay - here it is - the light is very poor though
> View attachment 4701686



Oh well done! I think it's from 1956(?). It's a stunner. 

I know that cw. The cws from 2007 seem more nuanced than reissues of SS2014 and the black is gorgeous. I have the 'tropical' Jaune Vif from 2014 and DH loves it, one of the only scarves he's commented on. 

I think @shrpthorn is twins with you, perhaps she will know the exact cw?


----------



## baghabitz34

keodi said:


> beautiful shirts, I love Brora! I've purchased 1-2 cashmere items from them every f/w season since 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same I carry my phone, keys, and credit card only when i do venture out for grocery shopping. When i get inside i sanitize everything.
> 
> my stats for march does not have much activity since working from home the last 3 weeks.
> SLGs 0 in 0 out
> Bags 0 in 0 out
> During lockdown/shelter in place, I am staying positive, i get up, do yoga, shower get dressed put on makeup, as though I'm going in the office to include taking a work bag with me in my home office.  I'm trying very hard to stay positive. especially with the doom and gloom reports from back home NYC, and the news(i've started watching the news less and less) TPF, you ladies on this thread, and others have really helped me to stay upbeat.   I'm really worried about my family especially my mom who is a nurse  at an NYC hospital, has been on the front lines, and she's showing flu like and cannot get a test to rule anything out as officials are denying her testing due to shortages. I try not to view the footage  of what is happening at her place of work because I  break down in sobs when I  do. With that being said i appreciate you guys company and  of all the pretty purses on here!


Wishing the best to your mom. Those on the front lines right now really are rock stars!


----------



## keodi

baghabitz34 said:


> Wishing the best to your mom. Those on the front lines right now really are rock stars!





baghabitz34 said:


> Wishing the best to your mom. Those on the front lines right now really are rock stars!


 thank you, I appreciate it.


----------



## Vintage Leather

March Update:
Bags Carried : 2 hard wearing and easy to sanitize seatbelt bags.

Bags In: 0
Bags Out: 0
Accessories In: 0
Jewelry and Accessories Out: 6

YTD
Bags In: 1967 Leiber Chatelaine Minaudiere with the original chain.  In the words of Cowgirlboots - je ne regret rein!
Bags Out: 1 (have listed 11, but no nibbles)
Accessories In: 0
Jewelry and Accessories Out: 17!!



cowgirlsboots said:


> May I pick your brains re an SLG - not sure it even counts as one...
> I´m looking for a key chain to replace my cherished but very shabby felt wrist strap. So far I wasn´t able to find any wrist strap kind of key chain in leather (preferrably red!)  except for very rustic handmade looking ones.



I know you like car themes and car shows, have you thought about a Harvey's Seatbelt CNG? 
Harvey's is my current obsession. They make all their bags out of seatbelts, and they have a keychain on a strap that I like - it's long enough to fit on my wrist, has a clip so I can attach it to a d-ring inside a bag, and a very sturdy key ring itself.
https://shopharveys.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/keychain-razzleberry


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> This all sounds wonderful. Great adjustments! I love how the kids are reminding you of the scheduled walks!





Sparkletastic said:


> I’ happy to hear you and yours are doing so well! It really needs to happen. Lol!  I mentioned to Mr. S that I thought it would be a great Bday present. It seems we’re not going anywhere any time soon so, why buy now? Lol!
> My mother I the queen of buying and deferring enjoyment / use to...never.  She is always planning to lose the extra weight, have the party, make the friends...  It drives me batty!!!!  And, she’s wasted so many todays. My dad is gone and she always talks about “I wish I had.”
> 
> That’s made me become the opposite. I use what I have now and I make up ridiculous reasons to celebrate and have fun. Good china for bacon and eggs, designer metallic bag for Target, fur coat for the movies... Life is too short and nothing is promised.





papertiger said:


> Your family is adjusting so well, you must be a great mom


Thank you momasaurus, Sparkletastic and papertiger. Papertiger, your words are so sweet  I am thankful my kids have retained a sense of humour while staying at home and having their world turned upside down. We laugh a lot. My older son was coming out of the washroom this morning and said guys, there’s a problem with the toilet, it’s smoking ...


He got us good. Happy April Fool’s Day!


----------



## More bags

keodi said:


> beautiful shirts, I love Brora! I've purchased 1-2 cashmere items from them every f/w season since 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same I carry my phone, keys, and credit card only when i do venture out for grocery shopping. When i get inside i sanitize everything.
> 
> my stats for march does not have much activity since working from home the last 3 weeks.
> SLGs 0 in 0 out
> Bags 0 in 0 out
> During lockdown/shelter in place, I am staying positive, i get up, do yoga, shower get dressed put on makeup, as though I'm going in the office to include taking a work bag with me in my home office.  I'm trying very hard to stay positive. especially with the doom and gloom reports from back home NYC, and the news(i've started watching the news less and less) TPF, you ladies on this thread, and others have really helped me to stay upbeat.   I'm really worried about my family especially my mom who is a nurse  at an NYC hospital, has been on the front lines, and she's showing flu like and cannot get a test to rule anything out as officials are denying her testing due to shortages. I try not to view the footage  of what is happening at her place of work because I  break down in sobs when I  do. With that being said i appreciate you guys company and  of all the pretty purses on here!


keodi, sending hugs I want to send my best wishes and appreciation to your mom. I hope she can get tested soon. It must be incredibly stressful for both her and you. Keeping you in my thoughts. Sending love to our frontline healthcare workers and their families.


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Things non bag-related I did in March. Sorry, I don´t know how to do photo collages, so there will be quite a few pics.
> 
> Repair the damage the mice have done. (After putting up traps we caught 4 huge fat beasts almost as big as hamsters and I must admit I was sad as they were so beautiful.)
> A new (old) collar for the little black 60ies dress, a bold repair to my 40ies Dirndl, done in the same way I repair pram hoods, 2 dresses shortened.
> 
> View attachment 4701565
> View attachment 4701562
> View attachment 4701563
> 
> 
> A couple of sizes added to a cheerful 70ies summer dress
> 
> View attachment 4701566
> 
> 
> A fastener added to my latest leather jacket which being 90ies oversized fitted me nicely over the shoulders but wouldn´t close as I´m far from a size "S".
> 
> View attachment 4701567
> View attachment 4701568
> 
> 
> and finally another attempt on a tighter fitting "canvas" as last time made at an interpretation of the Galliano´s Circus leather jacket- this time with the story he spun for the collection "embroidered" on the lining. (Transcripted from a youtube video.)
> 
> View attachment 4701569
> View attachment 4701570
> View attachment 4701571


You are so talented and creative!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Thanks! I found the gold and taupe CW of VdP  from a French seller - I think it's a gorgeous scarf. The Au Coeur de la Vie is from 2007 - black background, the design is mostly green with pink and lavender - I wish I knew the actual CW because I do like to know that. Very pretty and I love green!
> I'll pop a picture on here in a sec! Okay - here it is - the light is very poor though
> View attachment 4701686


Wow, beautiful scarf and colour way - congratulations on this and your other scarf ins.


----------



## More bags

Vintage Leather said:


> March Update:
> Bags Carried : 2 hard wearing and easy to sanitize seatbelt bags.
> 
> Bags In: 0
> Bags Out: 0
> Accessories In: 0
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 6
> 
> YTD
> Bags In: 1967 Leiber Chatelaine Minaudiere with the original chain.  In the words of Cowgirlboots - je ne regret rein!
> Bags Out: 1 (have listed 11, but no nibbles)
> Accessories In: 0
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 17!!
> 
> 
> 
> I know you like car themes and car shows, have you thought about a Harvey's Seatbelt CNG?
> Harvey's is my current obsession. They make all their bags out of seatbelts, and they have a keychain on a strap that I like - it's long enough to fit on my wrist, has a clip so I can attach it to a d-ring inside a bag, and a very sturdy key ring itself.
> https://shopharveys.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/keychain-razzleberry


Congratulations on all of your jewelry and accessories out - 17!


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Thank you momasaurus, Sparkletastic and papertiger. Papertiger, your words are so sweet  I am thankful my kids have retained a sense of humour while staying at home and having their world turned upside down. We laugh a lot. My older son was coming out of the washroom this morning and said guys, there’s a problem with the toilet, it’s smoking ...
> View attachment 4701986
> 
> He got us good. Happy April Fool’s Day!


----------



## momasaurus

keodi said:


> beautiful shirts, I love Brora! I've purchased 1-2 cashmere items from them every f/w season since 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same I carry my phone, keys, and credit card only when i do venture out for grocery shopping. When i get inside i sanitize everything.
> 
> my stats for march does not have much activity since working from home the last 3 weeks.
> SLGs 0 in 0 out
> Bags 0 in 0 out
> During lockdown/shelter in place, I am staying positive, i get up, do yoga, shower get dressed put on makeup, as though I'm going in the office to include taking a work bag with me in my home office.  I'm trying very hard to stay positive. especially with the doom and gloom reports from back home NYC, and the news(i've started watching the news less and less) TPF, you ladies on this thread, and others have really helped me to stay upbeat.   I'm really worried about my family especially my mom who is a nurse  at an NYC hospital, has been on the front lines, and she's showing flu like and cannot get a test to rule anything out as officials are denying her testing due to shortages. I try not to view the footage  of what is happening at her place of work because I  break down in sobs when I  do. With that being said i appreciate you guys company and  of all the pretty purses on here!


Oh, @keodi, your mom is doing heroic work. The situation in NYC is heartbreaking. I wish her the very best of health and strength, and I hope you can stay positive and optimistic about her situation. We are here for you!


----------



## dcooney4

I have not been very good for March or April.
March
3 Bags in
2 Bags out
0 slgs in 
2 slgs out
1 sport bag in
0 sport bags out
Yesterday , I was searching for a camera bag but all the ones I like did not have a long enough strap drop. I was looking on posh and saw an MK that was the right size and length. I didn't really mean to buy it. It was new with tags and I shot an offer of 30 percent off. I should have just hit the like button so I could compare it to the better brands ,but suddenly I got an accepted offer. So I guess I bought it. If I like it I will continue to look at the higher end ones to find one that is right for me. If it doesn't work I will sell or gift it .


----------



## dcooney4

MrsMBunboxing said:


> The only grays I own!


I love the Chloe set!


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> LOVE that cute little Gucci bag!! Can I see the horse print shirt? It sounds amazing! How sweet of your husband to get you a peacoat. I fear that my husband really tries and thinks hard about his gifts, but somehow ends up missing the mark. I like what I like, he likes what he likes and wants to try to get me something he likes that he thinks I'll like, but we don't often overlap


Same here.


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4701113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only grays I own. MCM Sarah Hobo, Coach Casey tote and MK pouchette.


Love your MCM! Lovely bags!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Thanks! I didn’t know you let go your Foulonne Longchamp too.  I just needed it to have a bit longer strap drop plus it was really not getting much use - if I wanted to wear Longchamp I normally would go for the nylons and when I wanted leather I would normally pick something else too.
> 
> I love the look, so polished, but I was not reaching for it.  I just have other bags I preferred  to use, so rather than it sitting in my closet, I let it go.
> 
> Thanks! I’ve not worn my MJ Baroque Single bags in a while.  Super love the look but I guess chain straps are not easy for me to wear.
> 
> I think I got the Massaccesi midi Theia in late 2018.  While the style works for me, I don’t love the color of this particular bag.  It’s the Light Port.  That time, Marco ran out of his regular Port color. He asked if I wanted this instead.  I thought it was okay, but when I received it I didn’t like the color.  Later when I got to have another bag in The original Port, love love love!
> 
> Btw, the midi Theia also works for me as a bigger crossbody bag.
> 
> 
> What Longchamp is that? What material?  Looks unique!


I just was not reaching for it. So I thought better to let it find a home where it will get used.


----------



## msd_bags

keodi said:


> During lockdown/shelter in place, I am staying positive, i get up, do yoga, shower get dressed put on makeup, as though I'm going in the office to include taking a work bag with me in my home office.  I'm trying very hard to stay positive. especially with the doom and gloom reports from back home NYC, and the news(i've started watching the news less and less) TPF, you ladies on this thread, and others have really helped me to stay upbeat.   I'm really worried about my family especially my mom who is a nurse  at an NYC hospital, has been on the front lines, and she's showing flu like and cannot get a test to rule anything out as officials are denying her testing due to shortages. I try not to view the footage  of what is happening at her place of work because I  break down in sobs when I  do. With that being said i appreciate you guys company and  of all the pretty purses on here!


Sending hugs to you and your mom!


dcooney4 said:


> I just was not reaching for it. So I thought better to let it find a home where it will get used.


Same here!


----------



## msd_bags

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4701113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only grays I own. MCM Sarah Hobo, Coach Casey tote and MK pouchette.


There's 3 of us on this thread with this MCM hobo!!  Great color you have there!  Mine is blue.  DCooney's is black.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Thanks! I found the gold and taupe CW of VdP  from a French seller - I think it's a gorgeous scarf. The Au Coeur de la Vie is from 2007 - black background, the design is mostly green with pink and lavender - I wish I knew the actual CW because I do like to know that. Very pretty and I love green!
> I'll pop a picture on here in a sec! Okay - here it is - the light is very poor though
> View attachment 4701686


That is a work of art.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Thank you momasaurus, Sparkletastic and papertiger. Papertiger, your words are so sweet  I am thankful my kids have retained a sense of humour while staying at home and having their world turned upside down. We laugh a lot. My older son was coming out of the washroom this morning and said guys, there’s a problem with the toilet, it’s smoking ...
> View attachment 4701986
> 
> He got us good. Happy April Fool’s Day!


That is awesome!


----------



## baghabitz34

msd_bags said:


> There's 3 of us on this thread with this MCM hobo!!  Great color you have there!  Mine is blue.  DCooney's is black.


That’s awesome! I love my MCM. I don’t baby it & it shows no wear. I’ve also had zero issues with color transfer.


----------



## msd_bags

baghabitz34 said:


> That’s awesome! I love my MCM. I don’t baby it & it shows no wear. I’ve also had zero issues with color transfer.


I also find it so easy to wear!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

My one gray bag - Massaccesi Juliet Midi in gray Flor


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> My one gray bag - Massaccesi Juliet Midi in gray Flor
> View attachment 4702201


I love seeing this bag , I will never tire of it. So cool!


----------



## keodi

momasaurus said:


> Oh, @keodi, your mom is doing heroic work. The situation in NYC is heartbreaking. I wish her the very best of health and strength, and I hope you can stay positive and optimistic about her situation. We are here for you!


Thank you!
I appreciate that!


----------



## keodi

More bags said:


> Thank you momasaurus, Sparkletastic and papertiger. Papertiger, your words are so sweet  I am thankful my kids have retained a sense of humour while staying at home and having their world turned upside down. We laugh a lot. My older son was coming out of the washroom this morning and said guys, there’s a problem with the toilet, it’s smoking ...
> View attachment 4701986
> 
> He got us good. Happy April Fool’s Day!


 thats a good one!


More bags said:


> keodi, sending hugs I want to send my best wishes and appreciation to your mom. I hope she can get tested soon. It must be incredibly stressful for both her and you. Keeping you in my thoughts. Sending love to our frontline healthcare workers and their families.





msd_bags said:


> Sending hugs to you and your mom!
> 
> Same here!



Thank you so much @More bags and @msd_bags, i appreciate it, i told my mom yesterday how you guys are really supportive of what her work.



Cookiefiend said:


> My one gray bag - Massaccesi Juliet Midi in gray Flor
> View attachment 4702201


I love this bag!


----------



## shrpthorn

papertiger said:


> Oh well done! I think it's from 1956(?). It's a stunner.
> 
> I know that cw. The cws from 2007 seem more nuanced than reissues of SS2014 and the black is gorgeous. I have the 'tropical' Jaune Vif from 2014 and DH loves it, one of the only scarves he's commented on.
> 
> I think @shrpthorn is twins with you, perhaps she will know the exact cw?


@Cookiefiend & @papertiger : Twins (good memory Papertiger!). Looked up details for Au Coeur de la Vie in the scarf booklet (I try to keep these for all my scarfs along with the tags) . The scarf is from the SS 2007 collex and the reference is 2235S cw 06. This is the cw shown in the scarf booklet. This scarf is one of my favourites, as DH (who bought it for me) is a PhD biologist, and the centre of the scarf reminds me of the endless microscope slides showing the xs of dicotyledon phloem that I studied in science class.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> I love seeing this bag , I will never tire of it. So cool!


Thank you! 
I'm very happy with it and wore it 6 times in March - which is the same month I received it in! Definitely a keeper! 


keodi said:


> thats a good one!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much @More bags and @msd_bags, i appreciate it, i told my mom yesterday how you guys are really supportive of what her work.
> 
> 
> I love this bag!


Thank you so much sweetie! 


shrpthorn said:


> @Cookiefiend & @papertiger : Twins (good memory Papertiger!). Looked up details for Au Coeur de la Vie in the scarf booklet (I try to keep these for all my scarfs along with the tags) . The scarf is from the SS 2007 collex and the reference is 2235S cw 06. This is the cw shown in the scarf booklet. This scarf is one of my favourites, as DH (who bought it for me) is a PhD biologist, and the centre of the scarf reminds me of the endless microscope slides showing the xs of dicotyledon phloem that I studied in science class.


Thank you twin -  for the information! 
It is a beautiful scarf, the detail is just incredible.


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> Sounds like fun! I doubt he ever would. He usually figures out where we'll go on vacation, with some input from me, but I'm the one that takes care of the reservations. He likes to take me to a mall and sit while I shop, not that he likes sitting but he would rather do that then go into stores with me.


My husband is like that too, except he doesn't like to go to the mall at all. He'll take me and then just wander off when I go into Neiman Marcus or Chanel. He gets irritated if he has to wait a longtime or has to come with me into these places.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> Happily the Jimmy Choo sneakers started as a concession to surgery. But, the fact that they are glittery has made me love them.
> 
> I love how you invest in your wardrobe!! Honestly, you’ve been an inspiration to me. I hear about / see the lovely things you buy and somewhere along the way I started wondering why I don’t buy lively clothing. I’m at about 1/100th of the journey you are on buy at least I’m on the path. LOL!! Keep sharing, please!
> 
> I rotate my jewelry pretty well except some items really aren’t day appropriate so I rotate them when I go out and about.
> ROFL!  I’m just the opposite. I can’t find much of anything to buy. I’m only lusting for one bag at the moment: the Cartier Guirlande.  I actually want it in the black but it’s so iconic in the red. Don’t know which I should put on my wish list so I put both.   Mr S will figure it out  lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4701284
> View attachment 4701285
> 
> 
> 
> Love the MCM!
> How about the system I mentioned before? Mr. Sparkle and I put our wish list items on a Pinterest page. That way when one of us wants to buy a gift for the other, we don’t have to wonder. We can go to the page and pick something the person will like and yet it’s still a surprise because there are a number of items (at varying price points) to choose from from $50 to tens of thousands. This has made gift giving fool proof. No more disappointment. We still surprise each other a bit but, 80% of our gift giving is now Pinterest page directed.


That bag is amazing!!! I do prefer the red because it's their signature, but I can't wait to see what Mr. S decides upon! I am so happy you're getting that!


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> My husband & I gave up trying to surprise each other with birthday present years & years (and YEARS) ago! He buys me something I'm excited about, and I do the same for him.
> 
> For our anniversary, we either plan a trip, or we buy something the two of us can enjoy together.  This year it was a handmade bench for the back deck. He got the idea, I tracked down some possibilities, we looked at them together, and we picked one that we both liked. It turned out to be a perfect present, since we're spending a lot of time sheltering in our backyard!


I love that idea. That's so wonderful! I want to do that as well. Planning gifts that we can enjoy/do together.


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> I have not been very good for March or April.
> March
> 3 Bags in
> 2 Bags out
> 0 slgs in
> 2 slgs out
> 1 sport bag in
> 0 sport bags out
> Yesterday , I was searching for a camera bag but all the ones I like did not have a long enough strap drop. I was looking on posh and saw an MK that was the right size and length. I didn't really mean to buy it. It was new with tags and I shot an offer of 30 percent off. I should have just hit the like button so I could compare it to the better brands ,but suddenly I got an accepted offer. So I guess I bought it. If I like it I will continue to look at the higher end ones to find one that is right for me. If it doesn't work I will sell or gift it .


I can’t wait to see. If it helps at all, I’m loving my new YSL camera bag. It’s not a shape I’ve had before but I definitely will add more going forward. 


whateve said:


> Sounds like fun! I doubt he ever would. He usually figures out where we'll go on vacation, with some input from me, but I'm the one that takes care of the reservations. He likes to take me to a mall and sit while I shop, not that he likes sitting but he would rather do that then go into stores with me.





Rhl2987 said:


> My husband is like that too, except he doesn't like to go to the mall at all. He'll take me and then just wander off when I go into Neiman Marcus or Chanel. He gets irritated if he has to wait a longtime or has to come with me into these places.


It’s role reversal over here. I HATE going into the mall and shopping while Mr. S likes to go. So, he is usually half dragging me to stores for us to try on clothes (I’d rather take toothpicks to my eyeballs). It’s not so much that he loves shopping. To be fair, he’s very efficient when we go. But, I still am just not a shopper. I need a genie to drop things I can wear in my living room. 


Rhl2987 said:


> That bag is amazing!!! I do prefer the red because it's their signature, but I can't wait to see what Mr. S decides upon! I am so happy you're getting that!


I likely won’t get it for a while.  But, it will be fun when I do!


----------



## Rhl2987

More bags said:


> *March Update, YTD Stats and Challenges*
> 
> Carried 16 bags, I was on a different bag each day rotation prior to self isolation/staying home
> Not buying any extras in March - successful; no extras in Q1
> Read 11 books YTD
> *Mar 2020 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *Self Isolation/Staying at Home/Shelter In Place Reflections*
> 
> We’re benefiting from a regular schedule, including afternoon walks (even if it is -9C/16 F and snowing, we just bundle up and head outside; at first the kids didn’t want to go and now they’re reminding me of our scheduled walk time)
> We eat dinner together seated at the table more often (the kids’ sports often meant first dinner and second dinners scheduled around trips to the rink for hockey practices and games)
> Dinners are more elaborate, Sunday night/ comfort food type meals, with desserts
> We call our family to talk and connect more often
> I’ve been reading more books
> We’re not wanting to buy stuff; I asked my soon to be 13 year old DS what he wants for his birthday, “Uh, nothing Mom” ;  OK, I do want to be able to buy orange juice, pasta, milk, bananas and garlic without having to run around to three places to find it. At this stage we’re not lacking for anything except hand sanitizer and disinfectant cleaning spray
> We’re not rushing around as much with young kids, there is nowhere to go - all activities have been shut down, there’s no place to be except at home
> With all that is uncertain, my family has adjusted to the new normal, developed new rituals and is rolling with it - I am still adjusting to homeschooling the kiddos, we started yesterday
> I hope you are all safe, healthy and finding a way to be well.


Gosh, I love this dear!! Thank you for sharing! I want to come back and reread this. It's so special.


----------



## papertiger

shrpthorn said:


> @Cookiefiend & @papertiger : Twins (good memory Papertiger!). Looked up details for Au Coeur de la Vie in the scarf booklet (I try to keep these for all my scarfs along with the tags) . The scarf is from the SS 2007 collex and the reference is 2235S cw 06. This is the cw shown in the scarf booklet. This scarf is one of my favourites, as DH (who bought it for me) is a PhD biologist, and the centre of the scarf reminds me of the endless microscope slides showing the xs of dicotyledon phloem that I studied in science class.



Glad I remembered correctly 'It's sooooo beautiful, how could I forget.


----------



## Rhl2987

cowgirlsboots said:


> ...this sounds familiar to me! I tend to hint... hint more heavily... keep hinting... but in the end he will make his choice and though I appreciate it and am grateful, I´ll mostly be a little disappointed.... especially as I know he tends to spend more on his choices than what my wishes would have cost.


Same!! They are stubborn and I think want to please on their own terms. It's interesting. But thinking about myself, I do tend to get him things I like but that I think he'll like too. He usually likes them a lot more than I like what he gets me. For Christmas, he got me a cooking class and tickets to the ballet. Things we can enjoy together! I like that a lot more even though I did tell him not to get me anything big and that was disappointing. I was hoping we wouldn't spend money and I don't need him to spend money on me since I usually spend it on myself.


----------



## Megs

Guyssssss! I'm coming in here but I don't have the right theme, but I wanted to say I'm so into this and doing something similar right now on Instagram. I started a new hashtag #stayhomewithbags since majority of us are staying home (well those of us that can). Now is the best time to shop our own closets and bring out the bags we adore, and take pics of them in our houses! 

You can follow our instagram to see each bag I share (going to be doing 1 bag per day for the foreseeable future). I'm also talking about the bags on Instagram stories which is so weird for me to video myself, but I think it's a great time to do so in the way of helping people shop their closets and stay home and safe (planning to maybe somehow do a youtube video... ). Would love for any of you to follow along! I might do my own thread on the forum so you don't have to go to Instagram if you want to follow too, figuring it out!


----------



## Rhl2987

muchstuff said:


> It only gets weirder.


DH and I watched episode 1 and he's done. Now I'll try to continue on my own!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Vintage Leather said:


> March Update:
> Bags Carried : 2 hard wearing and easy to sanitize seatbelt bags.
> 
> Bags In: 0
> Bags Out: 0
> Accessories In: 0
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 6
> 
> YTD
> Bags In: 1967 Leiber Chatelaine Minaudiere with the original chain.  In the words of Cowgirlboots - je ne regret rein!
> Bags Out: 1 (have listed 11, but no nibbles)
> Accessories In: 0
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 17!!
> 
> 
> 
> I know you like car themes and car shows, have you thought about a Harvey's Seatbelt CNG?
> Harvey's is my current obsession. They make all their bags out of seatbelts, and they have a keychain on a strap that I like - it's long enough to fit on my wrist, has a clip so I can attach it to a d-ring inside a bag, and a very sturdy key ring itself.
> https://shopharveys.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/keychain-razzleberry



I looked it up @Vintage Leather and really love their key chain! Now to find out how to source one in Germany . Thank-you! My spouse is the real car person in our home, but his enthousiasm is rubbing off a bit on me. I still can´t tell one vintage from the other, but when I see them there are always some I really like to look at... (he is about the same when it comes to handbags...) 

Would you show us the Leiber Minaudiere, please? It sounds so exciting!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> You are so talented and creative!


Thank-you! That´s too kind!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> I have not been very good for March or April.
> March
> 3 Bags in
> 2 Bags out
> 0 slgs in
> 2 slgs out
> 1 sport bag in
> 0 sport bags out
> Yesterday , I was searching for a camera bag but all the ones I like did not have a long enough strap drop. I was looking on posh and saw an MK that was the right size and length. I didn't really mean to buy it. It was new with tags and I shot an offer of 30 percent off. I should have just hit the like button so I could compare it to the better brands ,but suddenly I got an accepted offer. So I guess I bought it. If I like it I will continue to look at the higher end ones to find one that is right for me. If it doesn't work I will sell or gift it .



...oops... keeping my fingers crossed for you that you actually like the bag! Sometimes the most spontaneous purchases are the best.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4701113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only grays I own. MCM Sarah Hobo, Coach Casey tote and MK pouchette.


Great bags! I really like the MCM. they have come such a long way from (at least in my country) being every hairdresser´s Sunday best to very stylish handbags.


----------



## muchstuff

Stay tuned everyone, @Megs is going to start a thread where she shows a bag a day out of her collection! Looking forward to that...more info to follow!


----------



## dcooney4

keodi said:


> thats a good one!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much @More bags and @msd_bags, i appreciate it, i told my mom yesterday how you guys are really supportive of what her work.
> 
> 
> I love this bag!


My sister in-law has it and is starting to feel better. Just thought I would let you know there are people surviving.


----------



## Rhl2987

keodi said:


> beautiful shirts, I love Brora! I've purchased 1-2 cashmere items from them every f/w season since 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same I carry my phone, keys, and credit card only when i do venture out for grocery shopping. When i get inside i sanitize everything.
> 
> my stats for march does not have much activity since working from home the last 3 weeks.
> SLGs 0 in 0 out
> Bags 0 in 0 out
> During lockdown/shelter in place, I am staying positive, i get up, do yoga, shower get dressed put on makeup, as though I'm going in the office to include taking a work bag with me in my home office.  I'm trying very hard to stay positive. especially with the doom and gloom reports from back home NYC, and the news(i've started watching the news less and less) TPF, you ladies on this thread, and others have really helped me to stay upbeat.   I'm really worried about my family especially my mom who is a nurse  at an NYC hospital, has been on the front lines, and she's showing flu like and cannot get a test to rule anything out as officials are denying her testing due to shortages. I try not to view the footage  of what is happening at her place of work because I  break down in sobs when I  do. With that being said i appreciate you guys company and  of all the pretty purses on here!


Keodi, that is so dreadful about your mother. She is truly a hero. I hope that she will be alright and recover quickly. Glad that you find some distraction here. I feel like we are a small family!


----------



## dcooney4

Megs said:


> Guyssssss! I'm coming in here but I don't have the right theme, but I wanted to say I'm so into this and doing something similar right now on Instagram. I started a new hashtag #stayhomewithbags since majority of us are staying home (well those of us that can). Now is the best time to shop our own closets and bring out the bags we adore, and take pics of them in our houses!
> 
> You can follow our instagram to see each bag I share (going to be doing 1 bag per day for the foreseeable future). I'm also talking about the bags on Instagram stories which is so weird for me to video myself, but I think it's a great time to do so in the way of helping people shop their closets and stay home and safe (planning to maybe somehow do a youtube video... ). Would love for any of you to follow along! I might do my own thread on the forum so you don't have to go to Instagram if you want to follow too, figuring it out!



Thanks! Just checked it out on Instagram and following.


----------



## Rhl2987

dcooney4 said:


> My sister in-law has it and is starting to feel better. Just thought I would let you know there are people surviving.


I'm so glad to hear that!


----------



## Rhl2987

Cookiefiend said:


> Thanks! I found the gold and taupe CW of VdP  from a French seller - I think it's a gorgeous scarf. The Au Coeur de la Vie is from 2007 - black background, the design is mostly green with pink and lavender - I wish I knew the actual CW because I do like to know that. Very pretty and I love green!
> I'll pop a picture on here in a sec! Okay - here it is - the light is very poor though
> View attachment 4701686


That is incredibly beautiful!!


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> My one gray bag - Massaccesi Juliet Midi in gray Flor
> View attachment 4702201



That's fabulous! My kinda shape, my kinda colour.


----------



## papertiger

@Vintage Leather, that 1967 Leiber Chatelaine Minaudiere sounds TDF, museum worthy. I'd also love to see it.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> I have not been very good for March or April.
> March
> 3 Bags in
> 2 Bags out
> 0 slgs in
> 2 slgs out
> 1 sport bag in
> 0 sport bags out
> Yesterday , I was searching for a camera bag but all the ones I like did not have a long enough strap drop. I was looking on posh and saw an MK that was the right size and length. I didn't really mean to buy it. It was new with tags and I shot an offer of 30 percent off. I should have just hit the like button so I could compare it to the better brands ,but suddenly I got an accepted offer. So I guess I bought it. If I like it I will continue to look at the higher end ones to find one that is right for me. If it doesn't work I will sell or gift it .


Something like that happened to me. I sent in a low offer and immediately regretted it. Then it was accepted, but at least it was cheap. I bought a bag to keep me busy restoring it.


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> My husband is like that too, except he doesn't like to go to the mall at all. He'll take me and then just wander off when I go into Neiman Marcus or Chanel. He gets irritated if he has to wait a longtime or has to come with me into these places.


Yeah, I think my husband is allergic to shopping. If we are in a store and I ask him if he wants something and it would be very convenient to get it then, he would rather leave. He won't give an opinion on anything I'm looking at; he just wants to leave. He also prefers to just drop me off at the mall while he goes to play poker.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I can’t wait to see. If it helps at all, I’m loving my new YSL camera bag. It’s not a shape I’ve had before but I definitely will add more going forward.
> 
> It’s role reversal over here. I HATE going into the mall and shopping while Mr. S likes to go. So, he is usually half dragging me to stores for us to try on clothes (I’d rather take toothpicks to my eyeballs). It’s not so much that he loves shopping. To be fair, he’s very efficient when we go. But, I still am just not a shopper. I need a genie to drop things I can wear in my living room.
> I likely won’t get it for a while.  But, it will be fun when I do!


Once my husband bought a jacket that was too small. It was the first he tried on, but he didn't want to try anything else on. He could have just taken a minute to find one in his size. He wore that jacket for years, always complaining about it being too tight.


----------



## ElainePG

keodi said:


> beautiful shirts, I love Brora! I've purchased 1-2 cashmere items from them every f/w season since 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same I carry my phone, keys, and credit card only when i do venture out for grocery shopping. When i get inside i sanitize everything.
> 
> my stats for march does not have much activity since working from home the last 3 weeks.
> SLGs 0 in 0 out
> Bags 0 in 0 out
> During lockdown/shelter in place, I am staying positive, i get up, do yoga, shower get dressed put on makeup, as though I'm going in the office to include taking a work bag with me in my home office.  I'm trying very hard to stay positive. especially with the doom and gloom reports from back home NYC, and the news(i've started watching the news less and less) TPF, you ladies on this thread, and others have really helped me to stay upbeat.   I'm really worried about my family especially my mom who is a nurse  at an NYC hospital, has been on the front lines, and she's showing flu like and cannot get a test to rule anything out as officials are denying her testing due to shortages. I try not to view the footage  of what is happening at her place of work because I  break down in sobs when I  do. With that being said i appreciate you guys company and  of all the pretty purses on here!


I'm so sorry to hear about your Mom. Shocking that she cannot get tested. She is one of the brave souls on the front lines… she absolutely deserves to get know if she has COVID-19 or not!!!! Not only for her own sake, but also for the sake of the rest of your family, and also her colleagues and her patients. 

I love your idea of putting on makeup and a nice outfit every day. I'm with you on the outfits, but I haven't been able to gear up on makeup. Most days I just put on lipstick and sunscreen, since DH force ourselves outdoors on daily walks (even when we're feeling frozen in place).

The eye candy on this thread is lovely, isn't it? And everyone here is so warm and supportive. Glad we can be a slight distraction for you.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> That’s made me become the opposite. I use what I have now and I make up ridiculous reasons to celebrate and have fun. Good china for bacon and eggs, designer metallic bag for Target, fur coat for the movies... Life is too short and nothing is promised.


This!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> TPF has been very helpful - I have 'duties' on the scarf thread, I love coming to this thread to see what everyone is up to (@keodi - honey I am sending you a GREAT BIG INTERNET HUG ), the Hermes Sheltering in Place thread is a hoot.
> *Thank you ladies for - well - everything*.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Thank you momasaurus, Sparkletastic and papertiger. Papertiger, your words are so sweet  I am thankful my kids have retained a sense of humour while staying at home and having their world turned upside down. We laugh a lot. My older son was coming out of the washroom this morning and said guys, there’s a problem with the toilet, it’s smoking ...
> View attachment 4701986
> 
> He got us good. Happy April Fool’s Day!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> My one gray bag - Massaccesi Juliet Midi in gray Flor
> View attachment 4702201


MM outdid himself in that Flor pattern. I've never seen anything like it.
I was supersaturated with handbags when he released it, so I held myself back. Regrets…


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> Same!! They are stubborn and I think want to please on their own terms. It's interesting. But thinking about myself, I do tend to get him things I like but that I think he'll like too. He usually likes them a lot more than I like what he gets me. *For Christmas, he got me a cooking class and tickets to the ballet. Things we can enjoy together!* I like that a lot more even though I did tell him not to get me anything big and that was disappointing. I was hoping we wouldn't spend money and I don't need him to spend money on me since I usually spend it on myself.


Those sound like such creative presents!


----------



## ElainePG

muchstuff said:


> Stay tuned everyone, @Megs is going to start a thread where she shows a bag a day out of her collection! Looking forward to that...more info to follow!


I hope she does a tPF thread… I'm no longer on Instagram. It will be fun to follow her thread!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> My sister in-law has it and is starting to feel better. Just thought I would let you know there are people surviving.


I'm so glad she is pulling out of it, @dcooney4 . Scary stuff! Did she isolate in her home, away from the rest of her family?


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Yeah, I think my husband is allergic to shopping. If we are in a store and I ask him if he wants something and it would be very convenient to get it then, he would rather leave. He won't give an opinion on anything I'm looking at; he just wants to leave. *He also prefers to just drop me off at the mall while he goes to play poker*.


Does he win, at least?


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Does he win, at least?


Not every time. It seems that every time I want to buy any expensive purse, he loses!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Rhl2987 said:


> That is incredibly beautiful!!


Thank you - Aline Honore is one of my favorite H designers - I love her work. 


papertiger said:


> That's fabulous! My kinda shape, my kinda colour.


Thank you! The shape reminds me a bit of the Plume - I thought this might show me if it would work for me or not... and I do really like this. I added an exterior slip pocket for my phone - which the Plume doesn’t have - and I love it! 


ElainePG said:


> MM outdid himself in that Flor pattern. I've never seen anything like it.
> I was supersaturated with handbags when he released it, so I held myself back. Regrets…


It really is lovely, I am so pleased with it. I didn’t have a gray bag, this is just different enough to make it interesting. I’ve seen a Penelope in a dark blue Flor... it is gorgeous!


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


>





dcooney4 said:


> That is awesome!





keodi said:


> thats a good one!
> 
> Thank you so much @More bags and @msd_bags, i appreciate it, i told my mom yesterday how you guys are really supportive of what her work.
> 
> 
> I love this bag!





ElainePG said:


>


Thanks for sharing your laughter. I should also have mentioned my SIL gave my DS the smoking toilet idea and he executed it well.  She’s definitely the cool auntie.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> My one gray bag - Massaccesi Juliet Midi in gray Flor
> View attachment 4702201





Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you - Aline Honore is one of my favorite H designers - I love her work.
> 
> Thank you! The shape reminds me a bit of the Plume - I thought this might show me if it would work for me or not... and I do really like this. I added an exterior slip pocket for my phone - which the Plume doesn’t have - and I love it!
> 
> It really is lovely, I am so pleased with it. I didn’t have a gray bag, this is just different enough to make it interesting. I’ve seen a Penelope in a dark blue Flor... it is gorgeous!


What a beautiful bag, it definitely gives me the Plume vibes.


----------



## More bags

Hi @ElainePG , how was your DH’s surprise party? It was today?


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> Something like that happened to me. I sent in a low offer and immediately regretted it. Then it was accepted, but at least it was cheap. I bought a bag to keep me busy restoring it.


Did you end up having fun restoring it? What was it?


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I'm so glad she is pulling out of it, @dcooney4 . Scary stuff! Did she isolate in her home, away from the rest of her family?


They all have it except my nieces husband. They are all staying in the home. Now a different sister in law is unwell and we are worried all over again. I live very far from them so I feel bad that I can't go drop off groceries etc. Luckily there is other family near them. 
Back to hand bag talk . It is a good distraction from reality. The woman already shipped the bag I made a low offer on. It will be a while though. The soft leather in the picture looks like the leather on my backpack . We shall see. 
I bought some clothes online. For the first time everything fit . Still need a few more tops but am going with some of the ideas suggested in the book you recommended quite some time ago.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Given that we are a global group, I’d like to get your perspective on something. 

I am a native English speaker and list items in English. But, I’ve noticed over the years that some buyers will ask me questions in a different language. That means I have to use Google translate to understand and respond. No biggie but....hmmmm

The few times I’ve engaged with a buyer that listed in a different language (this usually happens on Vestiaire) I did the translation and sent my questions to them in the language of the listing. 

My thought is that in initiating contact, I should make the attempt to speak the language of the other person. (It’s also why people in various counties have suffered through my mangling efforts when I travel. LOL!!!) I just feel it’s polite. 

What do you say? Is there a cross cultural shopping etiquette of which I’m not aware? Would you engage with a buyer who reached out on a language you didn’t know? A seller?  Would you worry the language barrier could result in a issue due to miscommunication?


----------



## momasaurus

Rhl2987 said:


> DH and I watched episode 1 and he's done. Now I'll try to continue on my own!


I would be done too, after the first episode, but people have encouraged me to stick with it. I'm with you now!


----------



## momasaurus

Sparkletastic said:


> Given that we are a global group, I’d like to get your perspective on something.
> 
> I am a native English speaker and list items in English. But, I’ve noticed over the years that some buyers will ask me questions in a different language. That means I have to use Google translate to understand and respond. No biggie but....hmmmm
> 
> The few times I’ve engaged with a buyer that listed in a different language (this usually happens on Vestiaire) I did the translation and sent my questions to them in the language of the listing.
> 
> My thought is that in initiating contact, I should make the attempt to speak the language of the other person. (It’s also why people in various counties have suffered through my mangling efforts when I travel. LOL!!!) I just feel it’s polite.
> 
> What do you say? Is there a cross cultural shopping etiquette of which I’m not aware? Would you engage with a buyer who reached out on a language you didn’t know? A seller?  Would you worry the language barrier could result in a issue due to miscommunication?


I speak a couple of languages and would certainly make an attempt to answer someone in their language in a social situation, but for my own listing generated in English, I would stick to English to be clear about any possible misunderstandings. And to protect myself in a business situation.


----------



## keodi

ElainePG said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your Mom. Shocking that she cannot get tested. She is one of the brave souls on the front lines… she absolutely deserves to get know if she has COVID-19 or not!!!! Not only for her own sake, but also for the sake of the rest of your family, and also her colleagues and her patients.
> 
> I love your idea of putting on makeup and a nice outfit every day. I'm with you on the outfits, but I haven't been able to gear up on makeup. Most days I just put on lipstick and sunscreen, since *DH force ourselves outdoors on daily walks (even when we're feeling frozen in place)*.
> 
> *The eye candy on this thread is lovely, isn't it? And everyone here is so warm and supportive. Glad we can be a slight distraction for you*.


thank you it's very hard for mom, especially she's seeing first hand the results of covid. i call her everyday to check on her and keep her in good spirits. i had her laughing so hard recalling stories of how mischievous I was as a little girl... i like the idea of the daily walks, now locally our mayor is asking that we now wear masks when we venture out for exercise, and the mask i have has such a tight seal, I'm not sure I want to venture out unless its absolutely necessary. i may go for walks around the house 




Sparkletastic said:


> Given that we are a global group, I’d like to get your perspective on something.
> 
> I am a native English speaker and list items in English. But, I’ve noticed over the years that some buyers will ask me questions in a different language. That means I have to use Google translate to understand and respond. No biggie but....hmmmm
> 
> The few times I’ve engaged with a buyer that listed in a different language (this usually happens on Vestiaire) I did the translation and sent my questions to them in the language of the listing.
> 
> *My thought is that in initiating contact, I should make the attempt to speak the language of the other person.* (It’s also why people in various counties have suffered through my mangling efforts when I travel. LOL!!!) *I just feel it’s polite. *
> 
> What do you say? Is there a cross cultural shopping etiquette of which I’m not aware? Would you engage with a buyer who reached out on a language you didn’t know? A seller?  Would you worry the language barrier could result in a issue due to miscommunication?



I agree, i have done the same, i personally would engage with a buyer who reached out in another language, but I would worry about the barrier resulting in an issue, perhaps a disclaimer would help?


----------



## keodi

momasaurus said:


> I speak a couple of languages and would certainly make an attempt to answer someone in their language in a social situation, *but for my own listing generated in English, I would stick to English to be clear about any possible misunderstandings. And to protect myself in a business situation*.


Good point!


----------



## keodi

momasaurus said:


> Oh, @keodi, your mom is doing heroic work. The situation in NYC is heartbreaking. I wish her the very best of health and strength, and I hope you can stay positive and optimistic about her situation. We are here for you!


Thank you!


----------



## baghabitz34

More bags said:


> Thank you momasaurus, Sparkletastic and papertiger. Papertiger, your words are so sweet  I am thankful my kids have retained a sense of humour while staying at home and having their world turned upside down. We laugh a lot. My older son was coming out of the washroom this morning and said guys, there’s a problem with the toilet, it’s smoking ...
> View attachment 4701986
> 
> He got us good. Happy April Fool’s Day!


That’s funny  You have to have a sense of humor during this time or you’ll go insane.


----------



## baghabitz34

My March stats: 
1 bag in, 0 bags out
1 SLG in, 0 SLGs out
5 pairs of shoes in, 0 shoes out
Too much time at home + sales = bought stuff 

Used 16 different bags


----------



## Vintage Leather

Sparkletastic said:


> Given that we are a global group, I’d like to get your perspective on something.
> 
> I am a native English speaker and list items in English. But, I’ve noticed over the years that some buyers will ask me questions in a different language. That means I have to use Google translate to understand and respond. No biggie but....hmmmm
> 
> The few times I’ve engaged with a buyer that listed in a different language (this usually happens on Vestiaire) I did the translation and sent my questions to them in the language of the listing.
> 
> My thought is that in initiating contact, I should make the attempt to speak the language of the other person. (It’s also why people in various counties have suffered through my mangling efforts when I travel. LOL!!!) I just feel it’s polite.
> 
> What do you say? Is there a cross cultural shopping etiquette of which I’m not aware? Would you engage with a buyer who reached out on a language you didn’t know? A seller?  Would you worry the language barrier could result in a issue due to miscommunication?



When I was chasing my grail scarf, I was spending far too much time on French,  Japanese and other international sites. When I was chasing a lead, I'd usually message the seller in two languages - the language of the listing and English. 
I know that my command of French is roughly equivalent to that of the average pre-schooler who grew up surrounded by couture - I have a 500 word vocabulary (150 of which are related to colors and fibers (I refer to sheep as laine), and I can talk in the present and the past -  the average seller can read my English far better than my French. But it is only polite to speak to someone the way they wish to be addressed.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> Something like that happened to me. I sent in a low offer and immediately regretted it. Then it was accepted, but at least it was cheap. I bought a bag to keep me busy restoring it.


In my opinion you did good. Restoring the bag will keep you happy! And when it´s lovely, again and you still don´t actually need it you can sell it on, make another lady happy and a little profit for your work.


----------



## Sparkletastic

momasaurus said:


> I speak a couple of languages and would certainly make an attempt to answer someone in their language in a social situation, but for my own listing generated in English, I would stick to English to be clear about any possible misunderstandings. And to protect myself in a business situation.


OOH! Which languages do you speak? Did you learn them in school or organically growing up? 

I’m soooo frustrated that I didn’t aggressively learn languages in school forward. It’s rough going trying to learn when NO ONE around me speaks the language.  I’ve thought about doing a 2 week immersion class next year. I’d hope to be at a level that would make that a good investment of time by then. 

I promised myself I’ll be at least intermediate plus level in 2 “foreign” languages in 5 years. From what I’ve read, that’s an aggressive goal but, I want to talk to my Dad’s family (French) and the bulk of local non English speakers (Spanish) easily. 


Vintage Leather said:


> When I was chasing my grail scarf, I was spending far too much time on French,  Japanese and other international sites. When I was chasing a lead, I'd usually message the seller in two languages - the language of the listing and English.
> I know that my command of French is roughly equivalent to that of the average pre-schooler who grew up surrounded by couture - I have a 500 word vocabulary (150 of which are related to colors and fibers (I refer to sheep as laine), and I can talk in the present and the past -  the average seller can read my English far better than my French. But it is only polite to speak to someone the way they wish to be addressed.


I *love* your description of your French language skills.  If you can ask for couture and a glass of wine, what else could you need?


----------



## ipsum

Sparkletastic said:


> Given that we are a global group, I’d like to get your perspective on something.
> 
> I am a native English speaker and list items in English. But, I’ve noticed over the years that some buyers will ask me questions in a different language. That means I have to use Google translate to understand and respond. No biggie but....hmmmm
> 
> The few times I’ve engaged with a buyer that listed in a different language (this usually happens on Vestiaire) I did the translation and sent my questions to them in the language of the listing.
> 
> My thought is that in initiating contact, I should make the attempt to speak the language of the other person. (It’s also why people in various counties have suffered through my mangling efforts when I travel. LOL!!!) I just feel it’s polite.
> 
> What do you say? Is there a cross cultural shopping etiquette of which I’m not aware? Would you engage with a buyer who reached out on a language you didn’t know? A seller?  Would you worry the language barrier could result in a issue due to miscommunication?


I've dealt mostly with French sellers. I ask in English and they reply in French which I google translate. I don't think you've to be too polite for Europeans because this is not a business to business transaction. If we're taking about Japanese, I'd be super polite. It really depends on nationality.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Sparkletastic said:


> OOH! Which languages do you speak? Did you learn them in school or organically growing up?
> 
> I’m soooo frustrated that I didn’t aggressively learn languages in school forward. It’s rough going trying to learn when NO ONE around me speaks the language.  I’ve thought about doing a 2 week immersion class next year. I’d hope to be at a level that would make that a good investment of time by then.
> 
> I promised myself I’ll be at least intermediate plus level in 2 “foreign” languages in 5 years. From what I’ve read, that’s an aggressive goal but, I want to talk to my Dad’s family (French) and the bulk of local non English speakers (Spanish) easily.
> I *love* your description of your French language skills.  If you can ask for couture and a glass of wine, what else could you need?



Oú est le toilette?  
Merci beaucoup!

because if you know those two phrases, you can say:
Oú est Rue du Faubourg Saint-Honoré?


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> Did you end up having fun restoring it? What was it?


I've just started. It'll take at least a week. It's in pretty sad shape. Most of the trim has darkened and is worn. It is completely worn through on the corners. This is a picture of what I hope it will look like when it's done. It's black and tan. The picture looks green.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I've just started. It'll take at least a week. It's in pretty sad shape. Most of the trim has darkened and is worn. It is completely worn through on the corners. This is a picture of what I hope it will look like when it's done. It's black and tan. The picture looks green.


Can we see a before shot?


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Given that we are a global group, I’d like to get your perspective on something.
> 
> I am a native English speaker and list items in English. But, I’ve noticed over the years that some buyers will ask me questions in a different language. That means I have to use Google translate to understand and respond. No biggie but....hmmmm
> 
> The few times I’ve engaged with a buyer that listed in a different language (this usually happens on Vestiaire) I did the translation and sent my questions to them in the language of the listing.
> 
> My thought is that in initiating contact, I should make the attempt to speak the language of the other person. (It’s also why people in various counties have suffered through my mangling efforts when I travel. LOL!!!) I just feel it’s polite.
> 
> What do you say? Is there a cross cultural shopping etiquette of which I’m not aware? Would you engage with a buyer who reached out on a language you didn’t know? A seller?  Would you worry the language barrier could result in a issue due to miscommunication?


I believe when people from another country ask me questions on ebay, ebay may automatically translate the message. I don't think I've ever gotten a message in another language. There is usually a banner on the ebay message that says the buyer may not speak English, although I've seen that banner for Canadians that live in an English speaking province. I wouldn't feel comfortable responding in another language as there could be a translating issue and I might be saying something other than what I mean. My French and Spanish are rusty. I can order in a restaurant and I can ask for bolsas in a thrift store. That's about it. My observation is that most people who don't speak English know about as many words in English as I know in their language, and those are the same common expressions, such as thank you. The Japanese sellers I've dealt with usually communicate well in English.

I'm sure there is a language barrier that could result in miscommunication. Have you seen Japanese listings on Ebay? Some of the descriptions make no sense. One expression they use all the time, is something like "has a feeling" to describe the amount of wear on a purse. I have no idea what that means.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Can we see a before shot?


I've already started working on it, but here is the listing. https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintage-Coach-BLKBRN-purse-w-stamp-5e5c888be974fb9f5e57cffe


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I've already started working on it, but here is the listing. https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintage-Coach-BLKBRN-purse-w-stamp-5e5c888be974fb9f5e57cffe


Looking forward to seeing the transformation!


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> I've just started. It'll take at least a week. It's in pretty sad shape. Most of the trim has darkened and is worn. It is completely worn through on the corners. This is a picture of what I hope it will look like when it's done. It's black and tan. The picture looks green.


Can’t wait to see! I wish I had this ability. Often I see (once) pretty Chanel or Dior bags. I pass because I know I can’t do much yet I’m too picky to send it to someone who will get it to 85%. 
That being said, I think Coach lends itself to this process. Vintage Coach had leathers and construction to rival just about anything on the planet.


whateve said:


> I believe when people from another country ask me questions on ebay, ebay may automatically translate the message. I don't think I've ever gotten a message in another language. There is usually a banner on the ebay message that says the buyer may not speak English, although I've seen that banner for Canadians that live in an English speaking province. I wouldn't feel comfortable responding in another language as there could be a translating issue and I might be saying something other than what I mean. My French and Spanish are rusty. I can order in a restaurant and I can ask for bolsas in a thrift store. That's about it. My observation is that most people who don't speak English know about as many words in English as I know in their language, and those are the same common expressions, such as thank you. The Japanese sellers I've dealt with usually communicate well in English.
> 
> I'm sure there is a language barrier that could result in miscommunication. Have you seen Japanese listings on Ebay? Some of the descriptions make no sense. One expression they use all the time, is something like "has a feeling" to describe the amount of wear on a purse. I have no idea what that means.


Yes. The “has a feeling” always tickles me. 

More importantly, though, when I see poorly translated listings it makes me lose faith in the seller.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Can’t wait to see! I wish I had this ability. Often I see (once) pretty Chanel or Dior bags. I pass because I know I can’t do much yet I’m too picky to send it to someone who will get it to 85%.
> That being said, I think Coach lends itself to this process. Vintage Coach had leathers and construction to rival just about anything on the planet.
> Yes. The “has a feeling” always tickles me.
> 
> More importantly, though, when I see poorly translated listings it makes me lose faith in the seller.


I've rehabbed a few vintage Gucci, Fendi, and Dooney and Bourke. I've rehabbed a ton of vintage Coach. They are the most forgiving. They were really made to last. Some of the other brands have linings that disintegrated over time. They didn't use any glues on vintage Coach that could melt and stain the leather (I discovered this the hard way with other brands). They can be safely washed in soapy water. The dyes used went all the way through the leather so usually conditioning is all that is needed to bring the color back. Spectator bags like this one are tricky. The brown trim will need some redyeing. It will difficult keeping it off the black leather. The black leather is in excellent condition.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Ok, purse peeps, how are you doing with the social distancing / quarantine? Our metro area extended this thru May 20.

_(Live action footage of me losing it in my living room upon hearing the news) _

OK, seriously. I need to think differently. I fully believe we will be on lockdown for another 3-6 months. What are your non business ideas to continue to grow / be engaged / socialize etc. during this time?


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> I've rehabbed a few vintage Gucci, Fendi, and Dooney and Bourke. I've rehabbed a ton of vintage Coach. They are the most forgiving. They were really made to last. Some of the other brands have linings that disintegrated over time. They didn't use any glues on vintage Coach that could melt and stain the leather (I discovered this the hard way with other brands). They can be safely washed in soapy water. The dyes used went all the way through the leather so usually conditioning is all that is needed to bring the color back. Spectator bags like this one are tricky. The brown trim will need some redyeing. It will difficult keeping it off the black leather. The black leather is in excellent condition.


Are there any contemporary brands that have the same processes / quality as vintage Coach?


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Are there any contemporary brands that have the same processes / quality as vintage Coach?


I don't know of any. Vintage Coach was made of entire thickness of leather. The inside of the bag was the backside of the leather. Now they take the leather and split it into several layers and process them so they look like the top piece. They can put any texture on it that they want. Then because the layers are so thin, they glue them to some kind of backing. They put on edge coating so you can't see the layers. Vintage Coach didn't use edge coating. They didn't need it.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I've already started working on it, but here is the listing. https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintage-Coach-BLKBRN-purse-w-stamp-5e5c888be974fb9f5e57cffe


How do you repair the corners?


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> How do you repair the corners?


First I used leather glue to glue the pieces in place. Then I'm filling in the gaps with fabric puffy paint.


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> I don't know of any. Vintage Coach was made of entire thickness of leather. The inside of the bag was the backside of the leather. Now they take the leather and split it into several layers and process them so they look like the top piece. They can put any texture on it that they want. Then because the layers are so thin, they glue them to some kind of backing. They put on edge coating so you can't see the layers. Vintage Coach didn't use edge coating. They didn't need it.


*** warning. rant coming. Lol! **

I’d just like a manufacturer to make a stellar product and charge a fair price. I would pay very good money to have old Coach quality (or even much better!) in new styles - no questions asked, full price paid. I remember being a broke college student and craving Coach bags because of what they “stood for”.

I get the corporate move to save costs. But, for those of us who who want great quality, deliver and we will pay!

I consistently hear of how wonderful Hermes leather and craftsmanship is. But [insert widely appropriate but not universal stereotype here] the prices are Uber high for what you get, I refuse to “pledge” to buy a bag by purchasing stuff I’m just ok with and then taking what I’m “offered” and most importantly, the aesthetic isn’t for me. Which is fine. I love diversity of approach. My way isn’t the gold standard. But, there should be a range of brands at various price points who do truly quality work - with lifetime “bumper to bumper” warranties like Coach used to offer.

On tPF people get excited because they like a bag/brand and, as an effect not a cause, scream “high quality”.  Polene is a brand that comes to mind but it’s not alone. I could (and often do) add in one of my faves, Chanel, in the “quality isn’t what we should expect for the price” bucket.    But, name the brand and a legion of people will say it’s a high quality brand. But, do they know what quality means???? It seems what they are saying is “I got a great bag at a good price that seems worth it”. That does NOT equal quality. A high quality bag has exceptional leathers, nearly infallible hardware, painstakingly careful construction and meaningful design.

Is that era no more? Like the beautiful architecture of 500 or more years ago? You can’t get that in a building today without paying a truly exorbitant price to specialized and almost extinct craftsmen (people). If so, let’s call it. My latest bag - YSL camera - is super pretty and functional. But, it’s quality is just good enough. Can we be brave enough to say we just like the pretty sparkly thing and not try to justify the stupid price we paid for it?

So, I gotta be honest. (Cause I’m a bored as heck Sagittarius and that’s our jam! LOL!)  I look at every recently produced bag I see and own sideways when it comes to “quality”.  Yep, I said it.  I’ve taken the blue pill a la Matrix and chat on tPB about amazing new bags because they are super cute.  But, with a few rare exceptions, I still miss unequivocal, unabashed, mind blowing quality of eras gone by.


----------



## More bags

Vintage Leather said:


> Oú est le toilette?
> Merci beaucoup!
> 
> because if you know those two phrases, you can say:
> Oú est Rue du Faubourg Saint-Honoré?


----------



## momasaurus

Sparkletastic said:


> OOH! Which languages do you speak? Did you learn them in school or organically growing up?
> 
> I’m soooo frustrated that I didn’t aggressively learn languages in school forward. It’s rough going trying to learn when NO ONE around me speaks the language.  I’ve thought about doing a 2 week immersion class next year. I’d hope to be at a level that would make that a good investment of time by then.
> 
> I promised myself I’ll be at least intermediate plus level in 2 “foreign” languages in 5 years. From what I’ve read, that’s an aggressive goal but, I want to talk to my Dad’s family (French) and the bulk of local non English speakers (Spanish) easily.
> I *love* your description of your French language skills.  If you can ask for couture and a glass of wine, what else could you need?


LOL well @Vintage Leather has the most practical command of French! Awesome. I can get by in French and Italian. My German is horrible, although I can read poetry. I have been trying to learn Mandarin for a while, but -- as you said-- it's difficult all by yourself.


----------



## momasaurus

whateve said:


> I've just started. It'll take at least a week. It's in pretty sad shape. Most of the trim has darkened and is worn. It is completely worn through on the corners. This is a picture of what I hope it will look like when it's done. It's black and tan. The picture looks green.


This is wonderful. I love structure and simple elegance like this.


----------



## momasaurus

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok, purse peeps, how are you doing with the social distancing / quarantine? Our metro area extended this thru May 20.
> 
> _(Live action footage of me losing it in my living room upon hearing the news) _
> 
> OK, seriously. I need to think differently. I fully believe we will be on lockdown for another 3-6 months. What are your non business ideas to continue to grow / be engaged / socialize etc. during this time?


Zoom cocktail parties are keeping me content.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> *** warning. rant coming. Lol! **
> 
> I’d just like a manufacturer to make a stellar product and charge a fair price. I would pay very good money to have old Coach quality (or even much better!) in new styles - no questions asked, full price paid. I remember being a broke college student and craving Coach bags because of what they “stood for”.
> 
> I get the corporate move to save costs. But, for those of us who who want great quality, deliver and we will pay!
> 
> I consistently hear of how wonderful Hermes leather and craftsmanship is. But [insert widely appropriate but not universal stereotype here] the prices are Uber high for what you get, I refuse to “pledge” to buy a bag by purchasing stuff I’m just ok with and then taking what I’m “offered” and most importantly, the aesthetic isn’t for me. Which is fine. I love diversity of approach. My way isn’t the gold standard. But, there should be a range of brands at various price points who do truly quality work - with lifetime “bumper to bumper” warranties like Coach used to offer.
> 
> On tPF people get excited because they like a bag/brand and, as an effect not a cause, scream “high quality”.  Polene is a brand that comes to mind but it’s not alone. I could (and often do) add in one of my faves, Chanel, in the “quality isn’t what we should expect for the price” bucket.    But, name the brand and a legion of people will say it’s a high quality brand. But, do they know what quality means???? It seems what they are saying is “I got a great bag at a good price that seems worth it”. That does NOT equal quality. A high quality bag has exceptional leathers, nearly infallible hardware, painstakingly careful construction and meaningful design.
> 
> Is that era no more? Like the beautiful architecture of 500 or more years ago? You can’t get that in a building today without paying a truly exorbitant price to specialized and almost extinct craftsmen (people). If so, let’s call it. My latest bag - YSL camera - is super pretty and functional. But, it’s quality is just good enough. Can we be brave enough to say we just like the pretty sparkly thing and not try to justify the stupid price we paid for it?
> 
> So, I gotta be honest. (Cause I’m a bored as heck Sagittarius and that’s our jam! LOL!)  I look at every recently produced bag I see and own sideways when it comes to “quality”.  Yep, I said it.  I’ve taken the blue pill a la Matrix and chat on tPB about amazing new bags because they are super cute.  But, with a few rare exceptions, I still miss unequivocal, unabashed, mind blowing quality of eras gone by.


Fount Leather has that great quality and solid hardware but they are more simple styles and not your dressy style. The quality however is amazing and made in the USA. I thought when I sold my tote I would lose ridiculously but people know the quality and it went right away. My small bucket from them is perma stash. They still use solid brass .


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Given that we are a global group, I’d like to get your perspective on something.
> 
> I am a native English speaker and list items in English. But, I’ve noticed over the years that some buyers will ask me questions in a different language. That means I have to use Google translate to understand and respond. No biggie but....hmmmm
> 
> The few times I’ve engaged with a buyer that listed in a different language (this usually happens on Vestiaire) I did the translation and sent my questions to them in the language of the listing.
> 
> My thought is that in initiating contact, I should make the attempt to speak the language of the other person. (It’s also why people in various counties have suffered through my mangling efforts when I travel. LOL!!!) I just feel it’s polite.
> 
> What do you say? Is there a cross cultural shopping etiquette of which I’m not aware? Would you engage with a buyer who reached out on a language you didn’t know? A seller?  Would you worry the language barrier could result in a issue due to miscommunication?



When responding to a listing not in my native language German I at least try to say hello in the language the listing is written in and in case I do not speak this language ... oops, that´s always the case unless it´s English.... explain in a short sentence (either cobbled together from some rudimentary language skills or acquired by using an online translator) that I do not speak the language in question properly and asking is it all right to continue the conversation in English. 
This usually works well. 
I feel much safer using English than using an online translator into a language I do not speak well enough to be sure the translation actually says what I wanted to say as soon as it exceeds basic first sentences.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> But, do they know what quality means???? It seems what they are saying is “I got a great bag at a good price that seems worth it”. That does NOT equal quality. A high quality bag has exceptional leathers, nearly infallible hardware, painstakingly careful construction and meaningful design.
> 
> Is that era no more?



Thank you for your rant! You took the words right out of my mouth! 
I haven´t had the chance to see, touch, smell, scrutinize any Hermes or Chanel in person so far, but do own a few older Dior and YSL bags. 
Quality as in good leather, hardware and craftmanship is always the first I look for when a new (old) bag comes in and not all of my Dior bags do qualify as quality. I love them and I buy them for the design, the idea, their aura...

On the other hand I own quite a few vintage non designer handbags and between them there are a few that do qualify as quality bags, that still ooze true luxury even after having been used and neglected for decades.

Since lots of designer bags have become flagship merchandise for the big brands to feed the need for luxury of the base of the pyramid real quality does not seem to be the focus anymore. You rather buy an idea, a token.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I've just started. It'll take at least a week. It's in pretty sad shape. Most of the trim has darkened and is worn. It is completely worn through on the corners. This is a picture of what I hope it will look like when it's done. It's black and tan. The picture looks green.


How do you repair worn through corners, please?


----------



## keodi

momasaurus said:


> LOL well @Vintage Leather has the most practical command of French! Awesome. I can get by in French and Italian. My German is horrible, although I can read poetry. I have been trying to learn Mandarin for a while, but -- *as you said-- it's difficult all by yourself.*


I agree with this, i'm currently learning french, and it's hard by yourself.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> How do you repair worn through corners, please?


I use leather glue and fabric puffy paint. Here is a picture of the first repair I did. It isn't perfect but I think I've gotten better at it since then.


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> Yeah, I think my husband is allergic to shopping. If we are in a store and I ask him if he wants something and it would be very convenient to get it then, he would rather leave. He won't give an opinion on anything I'm looking at; he just wants to leave. He also prefers to just drop me off at the mall while he goes to play poker.


Haha same. Before quarantine I would go to H or the mall during the day, and usually while my daughter was at daycare, so he never had to step foot in either of those places.


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> Once my husband bought a jacket that was too small. It was the first he tried on, but he didn't want to try anything else on. He could have just taken a minute to find one in his size. He wore that jacket for years, always complaining about it being too tight.


That is too funny!!


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> I use leather glue and fabric puffy paint. Here is a picture of the first repair I did. It isn't perfect but I think I've gotten better at it since then.


Wow. Very impressive!!


----------



## Rhl2987

dcooney4 said:


> They all have it except my nieces husband. They are all staying in the home. Now a different sister in law is unwell and we are worried all over again. I live very far from them so I feel bad that I can't go drop off groceries etc. Luckily there is other family near them.
> Back to hand bag talk . It is a good distraction from reality. The woman already shipped the bag I made a low offer on. It will be a while though. The soft leather in the picture looks like the leather on my backpack . We shall see.
> I bought some clothes online. For the first time everything fit . Still need a few more tops but am going with some of the ideas suggested in the book you recommended quite some time ago.


I hope they get to feeling better soon! So scary. But I’m glad you have a bag on the way. Can’t wait to see it!!

I’m glad all of you here are getting good deals on bags you’re winning in auctions! I once bid on a bag in an auction and my highest bid was not that low and I won it. I loved the bag but definitely was disappointed in my mistake haha.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> Given that we are a global group, I’d like to get your perspective on something.
> 
> I am a native English speaker and list items in English. But, I’ve noticed over the years that some buyers will ask me questions in a different language. That means I have to use Google translate to understand and respond. No biggie but....hmmmm
> 
> The few times I’ve engaged with a buyer that listed in a different language (this usually happens on Vestiaire) I did the translation and sent my questions to them in the language of the listing.
> 
> My thought is that in initiating contact, I should make the attempt to speak the language of the other person. (It’s also why people in various counties have suffered through my mangling efforts when I travel. LOL!!!) I just feel it’s polite.
> 
> What do you say? Is there a cross cultural shopping etiquette of which I’m not aware? Would you engage with a buyer who reached out on a language you didn’t know? A seller?  Would you worry the language barrier could result in a issue due to miscommunication?


I only ship in the continental US partly for this reason. Very good of you to make that effort! Is there an option in eBay to translate like there is in other apps? I would be careful because of possible miscommunication but you could always see if basic questions are able to be answered. If it gets complicated at all I would probably just avoid it. Might not be worth the trouble it could cause.


----------



## Rhl2987

baghabitz34 said:


> My March stats:
> 1 bag in, 0 bags out
> 1 SLG in, 0 SLGs out
> 5 pairs of shoes in, 0 shoes out
> Too much time at home + sales = bought stuff
> 
> Used 16 different bags


That’s so many bags used in March! Good work! Are you able to go out?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I use leather glue and fabric puffy paint. Here is a picture of the first repair I did. It isn't perfect but I think I've gotten better at it since then.


That´s amazing!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> OOH! Which languages do you speak? Did you learn them in school or organically growing up?
> 
> I’m soooo frustrated that I didn’t aggressively learn languages in school forward. It’s rough going trying to learn when NO ONE around me speaks the language.  I’ve thought about doing a 2 week immersion class next year. I’d hope to be at a level that would make that a good investment of time by then.
> 
> I promised myself I’ll be at least intermediate plus level in 2 “foreign” languages in 5 years. From what I’ve read, that’s an aggressive goal but, I want to talk to my Dad’s family (French) and the bulk of local non English speakers (Spanish) easily.
> I *love* your description of your French language skills.  If you can ask for couture and a glass of wine, what else could you need?


I also wish I had continued pursuing languages. I learned Spanish growing up until my Dad encouraged me to stop. It came easily to me. But I’ve heard from all my friends and acquaintances how quickly you lose it if you’re not using it regularly. So, that pretty much means I would have lost it by now.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok, purse peeps, how are you doing with the social distancing / quarantine? Our metro area extended this thru May 20.
> 
> _(Live action footage of me losing it in my living room upon hearing the news) _
> 
> OK, seriously. I need to think differently. I fully believe we will be on lockdown for another 3-6 months. What are your non business ideas to continue to grow / be engaged / socialize etc. during this time?


I don’t think I have anything wonderful to share that could help you, and I’m so sorry you’re feeling frustrated by all of this. It’s natural and normal. Our governor here recommended everyone wear cloth masks outside the house, even for neighborhood walks! I ordered ours immediately from a seller in Portland who is making them to benefit healthcare workers. Our payment goes to that effort. 

I get frustrated everyday. Sometimes worse than others. Mostly I take it out on my husband. It’s a lot more interaction than any of us would normally have with each other. But I am feeling so grateful to be spending this time as a family, and especially with my daughter, that I would never have gotten if not for what is happening in the world. This is a bad one but I’m also indulging and eating kind of whatever I want. Not abnormal for me, but I’m trying to embrace that food is going to get me through this. I’ve also been keeping up with workouts every morning. And I’m connecting with people that it has been months, and sometimes years, since I spoke to them last! I have a birthday party via Zoom this evening and I’m about to shower, put on a cute outfit, and makeup! I’m pretty excited. My pastries should be arriving soon and I also have rose in the fridge. Find things to look forward to! My bedroom redesign (lite) and new face products regimen are two things that I’m excited about. 

Next goal is to stop being on my phone all the time. It’s a hard one to break. I’ve deleted Instagram off my phone so that helps a bit. I only add it back on when I want to check something and then remove it again.


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> I also wish I had continued pursuing languages. I learned Spanish growing up until my Dad encouraged me to stop. It came easily to me. But I’ve heard from all my friends and acquaintances how quickly you lose it if you’re not using it regularly. So, that pretty much means I would have lost it by now.


What did your Dad want you to stop?
Languages don't come easily to me at all. I took Spanish in junior high and French in high school. I understand them better than I speak them. My accents are terrible! Now that we live in an area full of Spanish speakers, I wish I had learned more. I understand a lot more than DH. He figured out how to ask for ice in Spanish, but other words that I know after hearing them over and over, he still doesn't understand. A lot of the restaurants we used to go to before the lockdown had TVs tuned to Spanish stations. I would watch and try to figure out as much as I could.


----------



## Rhl2987

My line up of mini Roulis bags in Gris Asphalt, Toundra, and Beton. I love these! But will hopefully get rid of one at some point in the near future.


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> My line up of mini Roulis bags in Gris Asphalt, Toundra, and Beton. I love these! But will hopefully get rid of one at some point in the near future.


Which one would you get rid of?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Rhl2987 said:


> My line up of mini Roulis bags in Gris Asphalt, Toundra, and Beton. I love these! But will hopefully get rid of one at some point in the near future.


Seeing the Roulis and the Bolide and some other models different from the Birkin and Kelly I really started liking Hermes bags!


----------



## baghabitz34

Rhl2987 said:


> That’s so many bags used in March! Good work! Are you able to go out?


Thanks!

Our governor locked our state down last week, so I was able to get out before that. Now I just leave for a once a week food/supply run.


----------



## Sparkletastic

momasaurus said:


> LOL well @Vintage Leather has the most practical command of French! Awesome. I can get by in French and Italian. My German is horrible, although I can read poetry. I have been trying to learn Mandarin for a while, but -- as you said-- it's difficult all by yourself.


I’m super impressed!  I vacillate constantly about what my third language would be.  I’ve landed on Spanish but that’s only because I don’t think I’d use Italian very much (though I love the idea and sound of it) and I think I’d struggle with Mandarin or Japanese (though I’d love to learn an Asian language). 


dcooney4 said:


> Fount Leather has that great quality and solid hardware but they are more simple styles and not your dressy style. The quality however is amazing and made in the USA. I thought when I sold my tote I would lose ridiculously but people know the quality and it went right away. My small bucket from them is perma stash. They still use solid brass .


Thanks for the suggestion. I was hoping they had a saddle bag style but they didn’t. I really would love a simple brown or burgundy saddle bag. 


whateve said:


> I use leather glue and fabric puffy paint. Here is a picture of the first repair I did. It isn't perfect but I think I've gotten better at it since then.


WOW! 


Rhl2987 said:


> I only ship in the continental US partly for this reason. Very good of you to make that effort! Is there an option in eBay to translate like there is in other apps? I would be careful because of possible miscommunication but you could always see if basic questions are able to be answered. If it gets complicated at all I would probably just avoid it. Might not be worth the trouble it could cause.


I haven’t had this on eBay. It’s been on other sites. 


Rhl2987 said:


> I don’t think I have anything wonderful to share that could help you, and I’m so sorry you’re feeling frustrated by all of this. It’s natural and normal. Our governor here recommended everyone wear cloth masks outside the house, even for neighborhood walks! I ordered ours immediately from a seller in Portland who is making them to benefit healthcare workers. Our payment goes to that effort.
> 
> I get frustrated everyday. Sometimes worse than others. Mostly I take it out on my husband. It’s a lot more interaction than any of us would normally have with each other. But I am feeling so grateful to be spending this time as a family, and especially with my daughter, that I would never have gotten if not for what is happening in the world. This is a bad one but I’m also indulging and eating kind of whatever I want. Not abnormal for me, but I’m trying to embrace that food is going to get me through this. I’ve also been keeping up with workouts every morning. And I’m connecting with people that it has been months, and sometimes years, since I spoke to them last! I have a birthday party via Zoom this evening and I’m about to shower, put on a cute outfit, and makeup! I’m pretty excited. My pastries should be arriving soon and I also have rose in the fridge. Find things to look forward to! My bedroom redesign (lite) and new face products regimen are two things that I’m excited about.
> 
> Next goal is to stop being on my phone all the time. It’s a hard one to break. I’ve deleted Instagram off my phone so that helps a bit. I only add it back on when I want to check something and then remove it again.


Thanks for being so transparent. I feel “bad” because I’m really struggling with this but, I have to presume I’m not alone. With the foot surgery, it’s now been 9 weeks I’ve been on lockdown. 

Mr. S is my BFF. We always get along really well and don’t argue. But, yesterday we seriously snapped at each other.  We’ve since made up and can laugh about the silliness. But, this is too much togetherness without relief.   We are used to going and doing things together (or separately with friends at times). Not just sitting around. 


Rhl2987 said:


> My line up of mini Roulis bags in Gris Asphalt, Toundra, and Beton. I love these! But will hopefully get rid of one at some point in the near future.


Beautiful!


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> I hope they get to feeling better soon! So scary. But I’m glad you have a bag on the way. Can’t wait to see it!!
> 
> I’m glad all of you here are getting good deals on bags you’re winning in auctions! I once bid on a bag in an auction and my highest bid was not that low and I won it. I loved the bag but definitely was disappointed in my mistake haha.


Thank you!


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> Which one would you get rid of?


The Gris Asphalt. It was my first and I just love permabrass hardware now.


----------



## Rhl2987

cowgirlsboots said:


> Seeing the Roulis and the Bolide and some other models different from the Birkin and Kelly I really started liking Hermes bags!


This is perhaps my favorite style/size from Hermes! It's truly cute and I like that the hardware is curved so it doesn't show scratches.


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> My line up of mini Roulis bags in Gris Asphalt, Toundra, and Beton. I love these! But will hopefully get rid of one at some point in the near future.


They are beautiful!


----------



## More bags

Rhl2987 said:


> My line up of mini Roulis bags in Gris Asphalt, Toundra, and Beton. I love these! But will hopefully get rid of one at some point in the near future.


Beautiful set of Roulis.


Rhl2987 said:


> The Gris Asphalt. It was my first and I just love permabrass hardware now.





Rhl2987 said:


> This is perhaps my favorite style/size from Hermes! It's truly cute and I like that the hardware is curved so it doesn't show scratches.


Your choices are all beautiful neutrals. I’m sorry to hear you’re letting one go. It’s a great looking style and you wear it so well.


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> My line up of mini Roulis bags in Gris Asphalt, Toundra, and Beton. I love these! But will hopefully get rid of one at some point in the near future.


Perfect neutrals!!!!


----------



## lynne_ross

I have no white or cream bags. Wish I had one, been debating style but would consider a b 25 or picotin. Likely not buying any bags this year.


----------



## whateve

My two white bags, both are Coach. For years, I avoided white bags as I thought they would be impossible to keep clean but these have been great. The clutch is combination of saffiano and patent. I got both of these new in 2014.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> My two white bags, both are Coach. For years, I avoided white bags as I thought they would be impossible to keep clean but these have been great. The clutch is combination of saffiano and patent. I got both of these new in 2014.


Very pretty! I love the top one.


----------



## momasaurus

Rhl2987 said:


> I don’t think I have anything wonderful to share that could help you, and I’m so sorry you’re feeling frustrated by all of this. It’s natural and normal. Our governor here recommended everyone wear cloth masks outside the house, even for neighborhood walks! I ordered ours immediately from a seller in Portland who is making them to benefit healthcare workers. Our payment goes to that effort.
> 
> I get frustrated everyday. Sometimes worse than others. Mostly I take it out on my husband. It’s a lot more interaction than any of us would normally have with each other. But I am feeling so grateful to be spending this time as a family, and especially with my daughter, that I would never have gotten if not for what is happening in the world. This is a bad one but I’m also indulging and eating kind of whatever I want. Not abnormal for me, but I’m trying to embrace that food is going to get me through this. I’ve also been keeping up with workouts every morning. And I’m connecting with people that it has been months, and sometimes years, since I spoke to them last! I have a birthday party via Zoom this evening and I’m about to shower, put on a cute outfit, and makeup! I’m pretty excited. My pastries should be arriving soon and I also have rose in the fridge. Find things to look forward to! My bedroom redesign (lite) and new face products regimen are two things that I’m excited about.
> 
> Next goal is to stop being on my phone all the time. It’s a hard one to break. I’ve deleted Instagram off my phone so that helps a bit. I only add it back on when I want to check something and then remove it again.


You are really disciplined! As long as you are working out every day, indulging in food sounds perfectly reasonable. (And are you nursing your daughter? I forget)
New face regime is my favorite thing! I did that last year (mostly thanks to @papertiger. Have fun with that.


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Given that we are a global group, I’d like to get your perspective on something.
> 
> I am a native English speaker and list items in English. But, I’ve noticed over the years that some buyers will ask me questions in a different language. That means I have to use Google translate to understand and respond. No biggie but....hmmmm
> 
> The few times I’ve engaged with a buyer that listed in a different language (this usually happens on Vestiaire) I did the translation and sent my questions to them in the language of the listing.
> 
> My thought is that in initiating contact, I should make the attempt to speak the language of the other person. (It’s also why people in various counties have suffered through my mangling efforts when I travel. LOL!!!) I just feel it’s polite.
> 
> What do you say? Is there a cross cultural shopping etiquette of which I’m not aware? Would you engage with a buyer who reached out on a language you didn’t know? A seller?  Would you worry the language barrier could result in a issue due to miscommunication?


English is only my second language, though English is our country's business (government and corporate) language.

As a buyer on international listings, I would inquire in English.  Even, say, on French ebay.  I will not attempt to use translation.  I have actually inquired from Japanese sellers in ebay too.  I try to use as simple English as possible.  No idiomatic expressions, just straightforward language.  I have been in Japan, and using simple English is the best.

In college, we were required 4 courses of Spanish (total of 12 units).  We were under Spanish rule for a long time, so the influence is quite significant in terms of language and culture.  I don't think I am good at foreign language.  I got good grades, not great.  But after graduating, I've forgotten most of the language!  When abroad, I just use English, and not attempt local words.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> My two white bags, both are Coach. For years, I avoided white bags as I thought they would be impossible to keep clean but these have been great. The clutch is combination of saffiano and patent. I got both of these new in 2014.



Lovely whites! I really like the unusual clutch!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

White week already? Time for a house search as there can´t be many here and the few are well hidden as I am not a white bag person and only ever reach for them when a vintage outfit doesn´t work with anything else...
Ok, here they are: 

let´s start at the front door. 

This one never left the spot near the front door where I put it after DH brought it in from some house clearance. It´s 60ies plastic GDR and so far I did not do anything to or with it. 




Staying in the 60ies and in the GDR: cream coloured vinyl handbag. Sturdy and roomy. 




full contrast: 1961 Dior, creamy patent leather, far from perfect, but still special




American shoes which match the bag nicely (but are the most uncomfortable shoes I own!) 




from about the same time- very understated leather clutch and classic frame bag.


----------



## Cookiefiend

whateve said:


> My two white bags, both are Coach. For years, I avoided white bags as I thought they would be impossible to keep clean but these have been great. The clutch is combination of saffiano and patent. I got both of these new in 2014.


These are darling! I especially like the first, that blue trim is everything!


----------



## papertiger

Let's talk about grey since I'm not using them atm. Grey is one of the best neutrals for me but the _wrong_ texture or shade actually sucks light out of me too. 

Anyone remember Bottega's New Light Gray around 2014? I was very excited because in the stock photos the light bounced quite nicely but in person it was too matte 'cement' grey for me. H Gris Mouette are issue too (in anything but Clemance which bounces light). So disappointing to have to forgo. Pigskin or ostrich often looks good in grey because they have their own texture. Same with shades of grey, H Gris M too straight, Etoupe, too brown, Gris T, too milky, Etain just right. No wonder so many people like a good black bag . 

Before it's too late I'm putting my favourite grey bags here:

Gucci Large Bamboo Top-handle hand-painted 'Stone' on boar-skin with double strap. The texture may be_ trompe l'oeil _but it works 

Vintage Titti del Aqua Croc and polished-calf mini bag - see, a bit shiny.

Hermes Etain (side-out) Double Sens (Maxi). See it Sikkim leather, the light bounces off it, a bit like a finer Swift. 

A guest appearance by my gunmetal BV Cervo hobo (I guess it will make another appearance in metallic week). Another interesting player with light.


----------



## keodi

whateve said:


> My two white bags, both are Coach. For years, I avoided white bags as I thought they would be impossible to keep clean but these have been great. The clutch is combination of saffiano and patent. I got both of these new in 2014.


beautiful! I love the one with the blue trim! I don't own any white bags, I avoid them in fear of them getting really dirty.


cowgirlsboots said:


> White week already? Time for a house search as there can´t be many here and the few are well hidden as I am not a white bag person and only ever reach for them when a vintage outfit doesn´t work with anything else...
> Ok, here they are:
> 
> let´s start at the front door.
> 
> This one never left the spot near the front door where I put it after DH brought it in from some house clearance. It´s 60ies plastic GDR and so far I did not do anything to or with it.
> View attachment 4703891
> 
> 
> 
> Staying in the 60ies and in the GDR: cream coloured vinyl handbag. Sturdy and roomy.
> View attachment 4703893
> 
> 
> 
> full contrast: 1961 Dior, creamy patent leather, far from perfect, but still special
> View attachment 4703895
> 
> View attachment 4703896
> 
> American shoes which match the bag nicely (but are the most uncomfortable shoes I own!)
> View attachment 4703903
> 
> 
> 
> from about the same time- very understated leather clutch and classic frame bag.
> View attachment 4703892
> View attachment 4703894


Your white bags are beautiful!


papertiger said:


> Let's talk about grey since I'm not using them atm. Grey is one of the best neutrals for me but the _wrong_ texture or shade actually sucks light out of me too.
> 
> Anyone remember Bottega's New Light Gray around 2014? I was very excited because in the stock photos the light bounced quite nicely but in person it was too matte 'cement' grey for me. H Gris Mouette are issue too (in anything but Clemance which bounces light). So disappointing to have to forgo. Pigskin or ostrich often looks good in grey because they have their own texture. Same with shades of grey, H Gris M too straight, Etoupe, too brown, Gris T, too milky, Etain just right. No wonder so many people like a good black bag .
> 
> Before it's too late I'm putting my favourite grey bags here:
> 
> Gucci Large Bamboo Top-handle hand-painted 'Stone' on boar-skin with double strap. The texture may be_ trompe l'oeil _but it works
> 
> Vintage Titti del Aqua Croc and polished-calf mini bag - see, a bit shiny.
> 
> Hermes Etain (side-out) Double Sens (Maxi). See it Sikkim leather, the light bounces off it, a bit like a finer Swift.
> 
> A guest appearance by my gunmetal BV Cervo hobo (I guess it will make another appearance in metallic week). Another interesting player with light.


I love your grey bags!


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> White week already? Time for a house search as there can´t be many here and the few are well hidden as I am not a white bag person and only ever reach for them when a vintage outfit doesn´t work with anything else...
> Ok, here they are:
> 
> let´s start at the front door.
> 
> This one never left the spot near the front door where I put it after DH brought it in from some house clearance. It´s 60ies plastic GDR and so far I did not do anything to or with it.
> View attachment 4703891
> 
> 
> 
> Staying in the 60ies and in the GDR: cream coloured vinyl handbag. Sturdy and roomy.
> View attachment 4703893
> 
> 
> 
> full contrast: 1961 Dior, creamy patent leather, far from perfect, but still special
> View attachment 4703895
> 
> View attachment 4703896
> 
> American shoes which match the bag nicely (but are the most uncomfortable shoes I own!)
> View attachment 4703903
> 
> 
> 
> from about the same time- very understated leather clutch and classic frame bag.
> View attachment 4703892
> View attachment 4703894


So pretty, I really like the classic frame bag! That classic style always appeals to me - so lady-like!


papertiger said:


> Let's talk about grey since I'm not using them atm. Grey is one of the best neutrals for me but the _wrong_ texture or shade actually sucks light out of me too.
> 
> Anyone remember Bottega's New Light Gray around 2014? I was very excited because in the stock photos the light bounced quite nicely but in person it was too matte 'cement' grey for me. H Gris Mouette are issue too (in anything but Clemance which bounces light). So disappointing to have to forgo. Pigskin or ostrich often looks good in grey because they have their own texture. Same with shades of grey, H Gris M too straight, Etoupe, too brown, Gris T, too milky, Etain just right. No wonder so many people like a good black bag .
> 
> Before it's too late I'm putting my favourite grey bags here:
> 
> Gucci Large Bamboo Top-handle hand-painted 'Stone' on boar-skin with double strap. The texture may be_ trompe l'oeil _but it works
> 
> Vintage Titti del Aqua Croc and polished-calf mini bag - see, a bit shiny.
> 
> Hermes Etain (side-out) Double Sens (Maxi). See it Sikkim leather, the light bounces off it, a bit like a finer Swift.
> 
> A guest appearance by my gunmetal BV Cervo hobo (I guess it will make another appearance in metallic week). Another interesting player with light.


I’ve always loved your Gucci - I look at the vintage ones all the time!


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> So pretty, I really like the classic frame bag! That classic style always appeals to me - so lady-like!
> 
> *I’ve always loved your Gucci - I look at the vintage ones all the time!*



Gucci have actually got a new Med BTH out for SS20 but I think it may only be available at selected stores. If I remember rightly it's a butter-cream canvas with brown leather trim. I remember thinking if I didn't have my light beige Bold I'd go for it.

I see all the vintage prices have gone up and up  Some not-so-great condition examples are nearly at the price I paid full retail. Knock 'em down on missing mirrors or straps (only post 1990 they came with straps).

Sending you a lovely 1990s Gucci ad. Watch that hand lady, I think he's after your bag not your body!  





keodi said:


> beautiful! I love the one with the blue trim! I don't own any white bags, I avoid them in fear of them getting really dirty.
> 
> Your white bags are beautiful!
> 
> I love your grey bags!



Thank you X

I realise I'm slightly behind. Everyone's stated with white already


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> My two white bags, both are Coach. For years, I avoided white bags as I thought they would be impossible to keep clean but these have been great. The clutch is combination of saffiano and patent. I got both of these new in 2014.


These are beautiful bags whateve.


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> White week already? Time for a house search as there can´t be many here and the few are well hidden as I am not a white bag person and only ever reach for them when a vintage outfit doesn´t work with anything else...
> Ok, here they are:
> 
> let´s start at the front door.
> 
> This one never left the spot near the front door where I put it after DH brought it in from some house clearance. It´s 60ies plastic GDR and so far I did not do anything to or with it.
> View attachment 4703891
> 
> 
> 
> Staying in the 60ies and in the GDR: cream coloured vinyl handbag. Sturdy and roomy.
> View attachment 4703893
> 
> 
> 
> full contrast: 1961 Dior, creamy patent leather, far from perfect, but still special
> View attachment 4703895
> 
> View attachment 4703896
> 
> American shoes which match the bag nicely (but are the most uncomfortable shoes I own!)
> View attachment 4703903
> 
> 
> 
> from about the same time- very understated leather clutch and classic frame bag.
> View attachment 4703892
> View attachment 4703894


Lovely white and cream bags, I think the second pic is my favourite of this set!


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Let's talk about grey since I'm not using them atm. Grey is one of the best neutrals for me but the _wrong_ texture or shade actually sucks light out of me too.
> 
> Anyone remember Bottega's New Light Gray around 2014? I was very excited because in the stock photos the light bounced quite nicely but in person it was too matte 'cement' grey for me. H Gris Mouette are issue too (in anything but Clemance which bounces light). So disappointing to have to forgo. Pigskin or ostrich often looks good in grey because they have their own texture. Same with shades of grey, H Gris M too straight, Etoupe, too brown, Gris T, too milky, Etain just right. No wonder so many people like a good black bag .
> 
> Before it's too late I'm putting my favourite grey bags here:
> 
> Gucci Large Bamboo Top-handle hand-painted 'Stone' on boar-skin with double strap. The texture may be_ trompe l'oeil _but it works
> 
> Vintage Titti del Aqua Croc and polished-calf mini bag - see, a bit shiny.
> 
> Hermes Etain (side-out) Double Sens (Maxi). See it Sikkim leather, the light bounces off it, a bit like a finer Swift.
> 
> A guest appearance by my gunmetal BV Cervo hobo (I guess it will make another appearance in metallic week). Another interesting player with light.


Gorgeous grey bags papertiger and an interesting and excellent point about the light reflectivity of the material. I love all your greys and your Vintage Titti del Aqua Croc and polished-calf mini bag is stunning.


----------



## baghabitz34

My two ‘whites’ which are Coach’s chalk color. Coach Bennett - love the whipstitch detail on the handle & Coach exotic tea rose Rogue, the prettiest bag I own.


----------



## Sparkletastic

My white & cream bags

*2016:*
• Chanel Ivory jumbo single classic flap w/ ‘08 Bijoux chain (this bag was aka “the cracker”)
• Badgley Mischka Can’t Remember thr Model white Saffiano style leather with ghw (this bag was wrong in every way.
	

		
			
		

		
	



*2020*: 
Dior Limited Edition Diorama in eggshell calfskin with gold embroidery and ghw.



	

		
			
		

		
	
I am on an eternal hunt for a true white bag w/shw. I wish I could find a cute camera bag in that color combination. That would be perfect.

The ivory Chanel was a big mistake. I bought it because I thought I “should” have an ivory / beige bag. Well...I shouldn’t.  I don’t wear colors that go well with beige (no earth tones, not a lot of blue / navy and very few pastels)  Add to that, all beige / ivory Chanel jumbos look like a big cracker to me  and this bag was destined to almost never be worn.  I finally sold at a loss but, that was better than having bag guilt every time I opened my closet. LOL!

The Badgley Mischka was a impulse purchase at Saks one day because it was on clearance.  (does anything good come from impulse clearance purchases?) I hated the bag almost as soon as it came home. The leather was too stiff. The bag is smallish but has divided compartments so nothing fit. The gold was GOLD! So, eventually I sent it off to a good home. Lol!

On the complete opposite end of the continuum, I *adore* my new Diorama. I still struggle a bit with the color combo but it’s so beautiful that I’m making it work and even buying clothes and shoes to coordinate. Lol! That’s when you know you reeeeeaaaallly love a bag.


----------



## Sparkletastic

lynne_ross said:


> I have no white or cream bags. Wish I had one, been debating style but would consider a b 25 or picotin. *Likely not buying any bags this year.*


Same here. I don’t think I’ll be buying any bags this year. I don’t want to just “own” things, I want to use and enjoy them. With at least 5 months of this year (and likely more) putting us on lockdown, I’m not wearing the bags I have - several of which I got in the last 18 months. So, I don’t see the point in adding much of anything right now...except maybe some more loungewear (ugh!)


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Not every time. It seems that every time I want to buy any expensive purse, he loses!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Hi @ElainePG , how was your DH’s surprise party? It was today?


How sweeet of you to remember. 
Unfortunately, the friend who was supposed to organize the surprise (send me the link, get her DH in the room, blow up a baloon, etc.) had a little meltdown and begged off. She wasn't feeling especially festive.
Naturally, I *completely* understood. We're all having meltdowns at one point or another. And since DH didn't know about it, he's not disappointed.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> They all have it except my nieces husband. They are all staying in the home. Now a different sister in law is unwell and we are worried all over again. I live very far from them so I feel bad that I can't go drop off groceries etc. Luckily there is other family near them.
> Back to hand bag talk . It is a good distraction from reality. The woman already shipped the bag I made a low offer on. It will be a while though. The soft leather in the picture looks like the leather on my backpack . We shall see.
> I bought some clothes online. For the first time everything fit . Still need a few more tops but *am going with some of the ideas suggested in the book you recommended quite some time ago*.


The author of that book is still posting on her blog, and she's got some cute ideas for how to look nice even when you're indoors, even if you're not motivated to deal with mascara and all that. Here's the link, in case anyone is interested. 
http://www.brendakinsel.com/coming-up-with-shelter-in-place-wardrobe-guidelines/


----------



## ElainePG

baghabitz34 said:


> My March stats:
> 1 bag in, 0 bags out
> 1 SLG in, 0 SLGs out
> *5 pairs of shoes in, 0 shoes out*
> Too much time at home + sales = bought stuff
> 
> Used 16 different bags


Ooh, I'm curious… what kind of shoes do you like???


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> I *love* your description of your French language skills.  If you can ask for couture and a glass of wine, what else could you need?


When I went to Paris with my Mom a number of years ago, I was delighted that my (very limited) French came back to me. In addition to restaurant French, and shopping French (though NOT couture, in those days!), I also found it useful to ask for: directions to our hotel, the Metro, whatever museum we were visiting that afternoon, aaaaaaand the nearest rest room…


----------



## ElainePG

muchstuff said:


> Looking forward to seeing the transformation!


Ditto!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Zoom cocktail parties are keeping me content.


That works!


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> My line up of mini Roulis bags in Gris Asphalt, Toundra, and Beton. I love these! But will hopefully get rid of one at some point in the near future.


What pretty bags! I love all three colors. Which one are you thinking or releasing?


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Sending you a lovely *1990s Gucci ad*. Watch that hand lady, I think he's after your bag not your body!


Yikes… that ad is hysterical!!!! Thanks for the giggle.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> On the complete opposite end of the continuum, I *adore* my new Diorama. I still struggle a bit with the color combo but it’s so beautiful that I’m making it work and even buying clothes and shoes to coordinate. Lol! That’s when you know you reeeeeaaaallly love a bag.


Your embroidered Diorama is incredibly elegant. I'd be interested to know what sorts of outfits (and shoes) you pair it with. Is it a dress-up bag? A business bag? Can you also make it work with casual clothes?


----------



## papertiger

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4704000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My two ‘whites’ which are Coach’s chalk color. Coach Bennett - love the whipstitch detail on the handle & Coach exotic tea rose Rogue, the prettiest bag I own.



Love both of these! Both are chic and uber cool


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> White week already? Time for a house search as there can´t be many here and the few are well hidden as I am not a white bag person and only ever reach for them when a vintage outfit doesn´t work with anything else...
> Ok, here they are:
> 
> let´s start at the front door.
> 
> This one never left the spot near the front door where I put it after DH brought it in from some house clearance. It´s 60ies plastic GDR and so far I did not do anything to or with it.
> View attachment 4703891
> 
> 
> 
> Staying in the 60ies and in the GDR: cream coloured vinyl handbag. Sturdy and roomy.
> View attachment 4703893
> 
> 
> 
> full contrast: 1961 Dior, creamy patent leather, far from perfect, but still special
> View attachment 4703895
> 
> View attachment 4703896
> 
> American shoes which match the bag nicely (but are the most uncomfortable shoes I own!)
> View attachment 4703903
> 
> 
> 
> from about the same time- very understated leather clutch and classic frame bag.
> View attachment 4703892
> View attachment 4703894


Such lady like whites!


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> My white & cream bags
> 
> *2016:*
> • Chanel Ivory jumbo single classic flap w/ ‘08 Bijoux chain (this bag was aka “the cracker”)
> • Badgley Mischka Can’t Remember thr Model white Saffiano style leather with ghw (this bag was wrong in every way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4704083
> View attachment 4704084
> *2020*:
> Dior Limited Edition Diorama in eggshell calfskin with gold embroidery and ghw.
> 
> View attachment 4704085
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am on an eternal hunt for a true white bag w/shw. I wish I could find a cute camera bag in that color combination. That would be perfect.
> 
> The ivory Chanel was a big mistake. I bought it because I thought I “should” have an ivory / beige bag. Well...I shouldn’t.  I don’t wear colors that go well with beige (no earth tones, not a lot of blue / navy and very few pastels)  Add to that, all beige / ivory Chanel jumbos look like a big cracker to me  and this bag was destined to almost never be worn.  I finally sold at a loss but, that was better than having bag guilt every time I opened my closet. LOL!
> 
> The Badgley Mischka was a impulse purchase at Saks one day because it was on clearance.  (does anything good come from impulse clearance purchases?) I hated the bag almost as soon as it came home. The leather was too stiff. The bag is smallish but has divided compartments so nothing fit. The gold was GOLD! So, eventually I sent it off to a good home. Lol!
> 
> On the complete opposite end of the continuum, I *adore* my new Diorama. I still struggle a bit with the color combo but it’s so beautiful that I’m making it work and even buying clothes and shoes to coordinate. Lol! That’s when you know you reeeeeaaaallly love a bag.



You will have to explain why the white Chanel is a cracker, .  I love your Dior though, it's like sunshine.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Let's talk about grey since I'm not using them atm. Grey is one of the best neutrals for me but the _wrong_ texture or shade actually sucks light out of me too.
> 
> Anyone remember Bottega's New Light Gray around 2014? I was very excited because in the stock photos the light bounced quite nicely but in person it was too matte 'cement' grey for me. H Gris Mouette are issue too (in anything but Clemance which bounces light). So disappointing to have to forgo. Pigskin or ostrich often looks good in grey because they have their own texture. Same with shades of grey, H Gris M too straight, Etoupe, too brown, Gris T, too milky, Etain just right. No wonder so many people like a good black bag .
> 
> Before it's too late I'm putting my favourite grey bags here:
> 
> Gucci Large Bamboo Top-handle hand-painted 'Stone' on boar-skin with double strap. The texture may be_ trompe l'oeil _but it works
> 
> Vintage Titti del Aqua Croc and polished-calf mini bag - see, a bit shiny.
> 
> Hermes Etain (side-out) Double Sens (Maxi). See it Sikkim leather, the light bounces off it, a bit like a finer Swift.
> 
> A guest appearance by my gunmetal BV Cervo hobo (I guess it will make another appearance in metallic week). Another interesting player with light.


Beautiful greys!


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> My two white bags, both are Coach. For years, I avoided white bags as I thought they would be impossible to keep clean but these have been great. The clutch is combination of saffiano and patent. I got both of these new in 2014.



Contemporary cool


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Beautiful greys!



Thank you


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4704000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My two ‘whites’ which are Coach’s chalk color. Coach Bennett - love the whipstitch detail on the handle & Coach exotic tea rose Rogue, the prettiest bag I own.


Gorgeous!


----------



## keodi

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4704000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My two ‘whites’ which are Coach’s chalk color. Coach Bennett - love the whipstitch detail on the handle & Coach exotic tea rose Rogue, the prettiest bag I own.



my favourite is the Coach exotic tea rose Rogue! nice set of white bags!



Sparkletastic said:


> My white & cream bags
> 
> *2016:*
> • Chanel Ivory jumbo single classic flap w/ ‘08 Bijoux chain (this bag was aka “the cracker”)
> • Badgley Mischka Can’t Remember thr Model white Saffiano style leather with ghw (this bag was wrong in every way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4704083
> View attachment 4704084
> *2020*:
> Dior Limited Edition Diorama in eggshell calfskin with gold embroidery and ghw.
> 
> View attachment 4704085
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am on an eternal hunt for a true white bag w/shw. I wish I could find a cute camera bag in that color combination. That would be perfect.
> 
> The ivory Chanel was a big mistake. I bought it because I thought I “should” have an ivory / beige bag. Well...I shouldn’t.  I don’t wear colors that go well with beige (no earth tones, not a lot of blue / navy and very few pastels)  Add to that, all beige / ivory Chanel jumbos look like a big cracker to me  and this bag was destined to almost never be worn.  I finally sold at a loss but, that was better than having bag guilt every time I opened my closet. LOL!
> 
> The Badgley Mischka was a impulse purchase at Saks one day because it was on clearance.  (does anything good come from impulse clearance purchases?) I hated the bag almost as soon as it came home. The leather was too stiff. The bag is smallish but has divided compartments so nothing fit. The gold was GOLD! So, eventually I sent it off to a good home. Lol!
> 
> On the complete opposite end of the continuum, I *adore* my new Diorama. I still struggle a bit with the color combo but it’s so beautiful that I’m making it work and even buying clothes and shoes to coordinate. Lol! That’s when you know you reeeeeaaaallly love a bag.


My favourite is the dior bag!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> My white & cream bags
> 
> *2016:*
> • Chanel Ivory jumbo single classic flap w/ ‘08 Bijoux chain (this bag was aka “the cracker”)
> • Badgley Mischka Can’t Remember thr Model white Saffiano style leather with ghw (this bag was wrong in every way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4704083
> View attachment 4704084
> *2020*:
> Dior Limited Edition Diorama in eggshell calfskin with gold embroidery and ghw.
> 
> View attachment 4704085
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am on an eternal hunt for a true white bag w/shw. I wish I could find a cute camera bag in that color combination. That would be perfect.
> 
> The ivory Chanel was a big mistake. I bought it because I thought I “should” have an ivory / beige bag. Well...I shouldn’t.  I don’t wear colors that go well with beige (no earth tones, not a lot of blue / navy and very few pastels)  Add to that, all beige / ivory Chanel jumbos look like a big cracker to me  and this bag was destined to almost never be worn.  I finally sold at a loss but, that was better than having bag guilt every time I opened my closet. LOL!
> 
> The Badgley Mischka was a impulse purchase at Saks one day because it was on clearance.  (does anything good come from impulse clearance purchases?) I hated the bag almost as soon as it came home. The leather was too stiff. The bag is smallish but has divided compartments so nothing fit. The gold was GOLD! So, eventually I sent it off to a good home. Lol!
> 
> On the complete opposite end of the continuum, I *adore* my new Diorama. I still struggle a bit with the color combo but it’s so beautiful that I’m making it work and even buying clothes and shoes to coordinate. Lol! That’s when you know you reeeeeaaaallly love a bag.


I have done the buy shoes and clothes thing when I really loved a bag too. Enjoy it!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> My white & cream bags
> 
> *2016:*
> • Chanel Ivory jumbo single classic flap w/ ‘08 Bijoux chain (this bag was aka “the cracker”)
> • Badgley Mischka Can’t Remember thr Model white Saffiano style leather with ghw (this bag was wrong in every way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4704083
> View attachment 4704084
> *2020*:
> Dior Limited Edition Diorama in eggshell calfskin with gold embroidery and ghw.
> 
> View attachment 4704085
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am on an eternal hunt for a true white bag w/shw. I wish I could find a cute camera bag in that color combination. That would be perfect.
> 
> The ivory Chanel was a big mistake. I bought it because I thought I “should” have an ivory / beige bag. Well...I shouldn’t.  I don’t wear colors that go well with beige (no earth tones, not a lot of blue / navy and very few pastels)  Add to that, all beige / ivory Chanel jumbos look like a big cracker to me  and this bag was destined to almost never be worn.  I finally sold at a loss but, that was better than having bag guilt every time I opened my closet. LOL!
> 
> The Badgley Mischka was a impulse purchase at Saks one day because it was on clearance.  (does anything good come from impulse clearance purchases?) I hated the bag almost as soon as it came home. The leather was too stiff. The bag is smallish but has divided compartments so nothing fit. The gold was GOLD! So, eventually I sent it off to a good home. Lol!
> 
> On the complete opposite end of the continuum, I *adore* my new Diorama. I still struggle a bit with the color combo but it’s so beautiful that I’m making it work and even buying clothes and shoes to coordinate. Lol! That’s when you know you reeeeeaaaallly love a bag.



I adore your Diorama!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> Lovely white and cream bags, I think the second pic is my favourite of this set!


Thank-you! Number two is the sturdiest  and easiest to use of them all- soft but structured and not delicate at all plus it fits a lot. If I remember correctly it came from some flea market for next to nothing.


----------



## More bags

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4704000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My two ‘whites’ which are Coach’s chalk color. Coach Bennett - love the whipstitch detail on the handle & Coach exotic tea rose Rogue, the prettiest bag I own.


Your tea rose Rogue is gorgeous!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Such lady like whites!


Thank-you! That´s because I only own them for dressing up in 50ies or 60ies attire not for my sloppy every day self!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> The author of that book is still posting on her blog, and she's got some cute ideas for how to look nice even when you're indoors, even if you're not motivated to deal with mascara and all that. Here's the link, in case anyone is interested.
> http://www.brendakinsel.com/coming-up-with-shelter-in-place-wardrobe-guidelines/


Great Article ! She is right  the days I have not made any effort really affected my mood.


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> My white & cream bags
> 
> *2016:*
> • Chanel Ivory jumbo single classic flap w/ ‘08 Bijoux chain (this bag was aka “the cracker”)
> • Badgley Mischka Can’t Remember thr Model white Saffiano style leather with ghw (this bag was wrong in every way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4704083
> View attachment 4704084
> *2020*:
> Dior Limited Edition Diorama in eggshell calfskin with gold embroidery and ghw.
> 
> View attachment 4704085
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am on an eternal hunt for a true white bag w/shw. I wish I could find a cute camera bag in that color combination. That would be perfect.
> 
> The ivory Chanel was a big mistake. I bought it because I thought I “should” have an ivory / beige bag. Well...I shouldn’t.  I don’t wear colors that go well with beige (no earth tones, not a lot of blue / navy and very few pastels)  Add to that, all beige / ivory Chanel jumbos look like a big cracker to me  and this bag was destined to almost never be worn.  I finally sold at a loss but, that was better than having bag guilt every time I opened my closet. LOL!
> 
> The Badgley Mischka was a impulse purchase at Saks one day because it was on clearance.  (does anything good come from impulse clearance purchases?) I hated the bag almost as soon as it came home. The leather was too stiff. The bag is smallish but has divided compartments so nothing fit. The gold was GOLD! So, eventually I sent it off to a good home. Lol!
> 
> On the complete opposite end of the continuum, I *adore* my new Diorama. I still struggle a bit with the color combo but it’s so beautiful that I’m making it work and even buying clothes and shoes to coordinate. Lol! That’s when you know you reeeeeaaaallly love a bag.


Your Diorama is beautiful. I am glad you lifted the “should have Chanel curse.”


----------



## papertiger

Feeling sad I can't take any of mine out for a spin on this sunny day. You all must be a bit bored with me showing you the same bags year after year but anyway here are my ivory white bags. I mostly wear them in the Summer but the YSL can work all year round.

The one I had first was my large YSL Marjorelle (2009) and still one of my favourite large bags, it's been so great.
The oldest in age is my grandmother's 1940s Arceau clutch, I think the hw is brass. The craftsperson at Hermes worked on it for free because she said it was such an honour, how lovely was that.
The Gucci Flora Nice was a present from my mother when we went on Holiday in Cannes and NICE about 6 years ago. It is lined with purple linen. It lives next to my bed in Summer.
The Barbato ostrich tote is huge but light weight, an amazing piece I bought in the sale (coz no one is as crazy enough but me to buy a white exotic bag especially that large). I think the texture actually helps conceal marks.
The Gucci Bold BTH's official colour is Chalk but I tell you _this_ is the bag I worry most about regarding getting dirty. I probably should have gone for the black but never mind.
I have an off-white and snake Chanel Cambon tote that I always forget about - until I need to go to a wedding.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> How sweeet of you to remember.
> Unfortunately, the friend who was supposed to organize the surprise (send me the link, get her DH in the room, blow up a baloon, etc.) had a little meltdown and begged off. She wasn't feeling especially festive.
> Naturally, I *completely* understood. We're all having meltdowns at one point or another. And since DH didn't know about it, he's not disappointed.


I am sorry to hear that Elaine. Yes, we all have our emotions spill over at some point. Though I understand you might be disappointed because you were anticipating the surprise party. It’s too bad it didn’t work out.


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Feeling sad I can't take any of mine out for a spin on this sunny day. You all must be a bit bored with me showing you the same bags year after year but anyway here are my ivory white bags. I mostly wear them in the Summer but the YSL can work all year round.
> 
> The one I had first was my large YSL Marjorelle (2009) and still one of my favourite large bags, it's been so great.
> The oldest in age is my grandmother's 1940s Arceau clutch, I think the hw is brass. The craftsperson at Hermes worked on it for free because she said it was such an honour, how lovely was that.
> The Gucci Flora Nice was a present from my mother when we went on Holiday in Cannes and NICE about 6 years ago. It is lined with purple linen. It lives next to my bed in Summer.
> The Barbato ostrich tote is huge but light weight, an amazing piece I bought in the sale (coz no one is as crazy enough but me to buy a white exotic bag especially that large). I think the texture actually helps conceal marks.
> The Gucci Bold BTH's official colour is Chalk but I tell you _this_ is the bag I worry most about regarding getting dirty. I probably should have gone for the black but never mind.
> I have an off-white and snake Chanel Cambon tote that I always forget about - until I need to go to a wedding.


Great bags. I love the Majorelle, it looks great with your strap and your chic outfit.


----------



## baghabitz34

papertiger said:


> Feeling sad I can't take any of mine out for a spin on this sunny day. You all must be a bit bored with me showing you the same bags year after year but anyway here are my ivory white bags. I mostly wear them in the Summer but the YSL can work all year round.
> 
> The one I had first was my large YSL Marjorelle (2009) and still one of my favourite large bags, it's been so great.
> The oldest in age is my grandmother's 1940s Arceau clutch, I think the hw is brass. The craftsperson at Hermes worked on it for free because she said it was such an honour, how lovely was that.
> The Gucci Flora Nice was a present from my mother when we went on Holiday in Cannes and NICE about 6 years ago. It is lined with purple linen. It lives next to my bed in Summer.
> The Barbato ostrich tote is huge but light weight, an amazing piece I bought in the sale (coz no one is as crazy enough but me to buy a white exotic bag especially that large). I think the texture actually helps conceal marks.
> The Gucci Bold BTH's official colour is Chalk but I tell you _this_ is the bag I worry most about regarding getting dirty. I probably should have gone for the black but never mind.
> I have an off-white and snake Chanel Cambon tote that I always forget about - until I need to go to a wedding.


 The floral Gucci!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Feeling sad I can't take any of mine out for a spin on this sunny day. You all must be a bit bored with me showing you the same bags year after year but anyway here are my ivory white bags. I mostly wear them in the Summer but the YSL can work all year round.
> 
> The one I had first was my large YSL Marjorelle (2009) and still one of my favourite large bags, it's been so great.
> The oldest in age is my grandmother's 1940s Arceau clutch, I think the hw is brass. The craftsperson at Hermes worked on it for free because she said it was such an honour, how lovely was that.
> The Gucci Flora Nice was a present from my mother when we went on Holiday in Cannes and NICE about 6 years ago. It is lined with purple linen. It lives next to my bed in Summer.
> The Barbato ostrich tote is huge but light weight, an amazing piece I bought in the sale (coz no one is as crazy enough but me to buy a white exotic bag especially that large). I think the texture actually helps conceal marks.
> The Gucci Bold BTH's official colour is Chalk but I tell you _this_ is the bag I worry most about regarding getting dirty. I probably should have gone for the black but never mind.
> I have an off-white and snake Chanel Cambon tote that I always forget about - until I need to go to a wedding.



Your white bags are all very nice, but I adore your grandmother´s clutch! What a treasure to have!


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Your white bags are all very nice, but I adore your grandmother´s clutch! What a treasure to have!



Vintage lovers united. 

We think Hermes makes nice bags now, but the inside leather of the bag is probably doeskin and about the softest leather I've ever felt and the hands-sewn stitches are tiny. 




More bags said:


> Great bags. I love the Majorelle, it looks great with your strap and your chic outfit.



Oh thank you, the strap was from a luggage piece. I have usually use my black Cartujana strap these days if any at all. It's quite nice that if I'm earring black the strap disappears. 



baghabitz34 said:


> The floral Gucci!



Thank you. I also (guiltily) remember convincing my mother I had to have the matching loafers which I've only worn twice so far since buying. Maybe this year.


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> Your embroidered Diorama is incredibly elegant. I'd be interested to know what sorts of outfits (and shoes) you pair it with. Is it a dress-up bag? A business bag? Can you also make it work with casual clothes?


Thank you, Elaine. This is another one of those “Mr. Sparkle knows best” bags because I never would have bought it. I would have felt it was too “much” but, it isn’t. It almost function like a piece of jewelry. 

I find it works best with rich pastels and citrus colors similar to these palettes. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Fortunately, these are colors that look great on me. Unfortunately, I don’t have much of anything in these colors.  

For me the bag comes across too strong with red and black. It almost looks dated. Can’t wear it with white because it’s eggshell. And, it looks horrible with grey. 

It is definitely NOT a work bag. At least not for me. It’s easily worn for date nights, cocktails. And, because I like sparkle. LOL, I can easily wear it with casual dresses or jeans with nice tops and cute sandals. I don’t think I would try it with t shirts and jeans but I don’t really wear that combo anyway.


papertiger said:


> You will have to explain why the white Chanel is a cracker, .  I love your Dior though, it's like sunshine.


Thanks for the compliment on the Dior!  The cracker comment is that all beige and ivory Chanel classic flaps remind me of big saltine or club crackers on a chain strap. 






keodi said:


> my favourite is the Coach exotic tea rose Rogue! nice set of white bags!
> 
> 
> My favourite is the dior bag!


Thanks!  I agree. That’s why the other two had to go. Lol! But, I’d still like to have a true white bag.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Feeling sad I can't take any of mine out for a spin on this sunny day. You all must be a bit bored with me showing you the same bags year after year but anyway here are my ivory white bags. I mostly wear them in the Summer but the YSL can work all year round.
> 
> The one I had first was my large YSL Marjorelle (2009) and still one of my favourite large bags, it's been so great.
> The oldest in age is my grandmother's 1940s Arceau clutch, I think the hw is brass. The craftsperson at Hermes worked on it for free because she said it was such an honour, how lovely was that.
> The Gucci Flora Nice was a present from my mother when we went on Holiday in Cannes and NICE about 6 years ago. It is lined with purple linen. It lives next to my bed in Summer.
> The Barbato ostrich tote is huge but light weight, an amazing piece I bought in the sale (coz no one is as crazy enough but me to buy a white exotic bag especially that large). I think the texture actually helps conceal marks.
> The Gucci Bold BTH's official colour is Chalk but I tell you _this_ is the bag I worry most about regarding getting dirty. I probably should have gone for the black but never mind.
> I have an off-white and snake Chanel Cambon tote that I always forget about - until I need to go to a wedding.


All are lovely butI adore that floral Gucci tote.


----------



## Sparkletastic

_News from the Quarantine:_

I went through all of my shoes and pulled 14 pair that need to go. 
• Listed the 2 designer pair
• Pitching 4 (I’d donate them but I can’t get to anyplace)
• Set 8 aside on one shelf - I’ll get rid of them as soon as I find replacements.

I just need to focus and manage my shoes like I did my handbags: 
• Keep a list of what I wear
• Aggressively upgrade anything I’m not excited about
• Be relentless about each pair I own being both beautiful and functional (comfortable). 

Meanwhile, I’m ticked at one of my good friends. She is having some ladies over on Saturday for dinner and drinks and invited me to come.  She said we’ve all been stuck in our houses so we and probably don’t have the virus. So, since no one is “close to 60 or sickly”, we “deserve” a little fun. In the nicest way I know how, I told her she was being selfish, ignorant and short sighted. Our bunch of friends don’t “deserve” to party any more than anyone else. She vehemently disagreed with me and said I was being ridiculous and a “killjoy”. 



She is a brilliant, highly successful, extremely well educated and caring woman. How does she not get that this isn’t ok? I’m so bored that I think paint drying would be Friday night excitement. But, it is what it is. SMH! I’m looking at her a little differently now.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Thank you, Elaine. This is another one of those “Mr. Sparkle knows best” bags because I never would have bought it. I would have felt it was too “much” but, it isn’t. It almost function like a piece of jewelry.
> 
> I find it works best with rich pastels and citrus colors similar to these palettes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4704312
> 
> 
> View attachment 4704313
> 
> Fortunately, these are colors that look great on me. Unfortunately, I don’t have much of anything in these colors.
> 
> For me the bag comes across too strong with red and black. It almost looks dated. Can’t wear it with white because it’s eggshell. And, it looks horrible with grey.
> 
> It is definitely NOT a work bag. At least not for me. It’s easily worn for date nights, cocktails. And, because I like sparkle. LOL, I can easily wear it with casual dresses or jeans with nice tops and cute sandals. I don’t think I would try it with t shirts and jeans but I don’t really wear that combo anyway.
> Thanks for the compliment on the Dior!  The cracker comment is that all beige and ivory Chanel classic flaps remind me of big saltine or club crackers on a chain strap.
> View attachment 4704318
> View attachment 4704311
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I agree. That’s why the other two had to go. Lol! But, I’d still like to have a true white bag.



  now I see

Lovely colours, swat that blue from the yacht colour to a deep turquoise and those are good colours for me too. We'll have you wearing H scarves soon


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> _News from the Quarantine:_
> 
> I went through all of my shoes and pulled 14 pair that need to go.
> • Listed the 2 designer pair
> • Pitching 4 (I’d donate them but I can’t get to anyplace)
> • Set 8 aside on one shelf - I’ll get rid of them as soon as I find replacements.
> 
> I just need to focus and manage my shoes like I did my handbags:
> • Keep a list of what I wear
> • Aggressively upgrade anything I’m not excited about
> • Be relentless about each pair I own being both beautiful and functional (comfortable).
> 
> Meanwhile, I’m ticked at one of my good friends. She is having some ladies over on Saturday for dinner and drinks and invited me to come.  She said we’ve all been stuck in our houses so we and probably don’t have the virus. So, since no one is “close to 60 or sickly”, we “deserve” a little fun. In the nicest way I know how, I told her she was being selfish, ignorant and short sighted. Our bunch of friends don’t “deserve” to party any more than anyone else. She vehemently disagreed with me and said I was being ridiculous and a “killjoy”.
> 
> 
> 
> She is a brilliant, highly successful, extremely well educated and caring woman. How does she not get that this isn’t ok? I’m so bored that I think paint drying would be Friday night excitement. But, it is what it is. SMH! I’m looking at her a little differently now.



This lockdown has seen many casualties, including some friendships. Just know you are right and she is wrong and say you can't go and perhaps no more. If the others are silly enough to go it's on their crazy heads.


----------



## dcooney4

I was actually looking over my shoes today too. I realized that I need some summer shoes that coordinate with my summer bags. Winter boots and bags go together much easier.


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> now I see
> 
> Lovely colours, swat that blue from the yacht colour to a deep turquoise and those are good colours for me too. We'll have you wearing H scarves soon


I’d prefer the deep turquoise too!  And, I will be good money that the scarves will always be a no. Lol! 


papertiger said:


> This lockdown has seen many casualties, including some friendships. Just know you are right and she is wrong and say you can't go and perhaps no more. If the others are silly enough to go it's on their crazy heads.


Yes. I’m just surprised. Wouldn’t have seen this action as consistent with who I know her to be. 


dcooney4 said:


> I was actually looking over my shoes today too. I realized that I need some summer shoes that coordinate with my summer bags. Winter boots and bags go together much easier.


I agree.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I’d prefer the deep turquoise too!  And, I will be good money that the scarves will always be a no. Lol!
> Yes. I’m just surprised. Wouldn’t have seen this action as consistent with who I know her to be.
> I agree.


I wonder if my shoes are going to fit after not wearing proper shoes for all this time!


----------



## msd_bags

whateve said:


> I wonder if my shoes are going to fit after not wearing proper shoes for all this time!


Wondered about this too.


----------



## keodi

msd_bags said:


> Wondered about this too.


same!


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> I wonder if my shoes are going to fit after not wearing proper shoes for all this time!


I’m confused. Why?


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m confused. Why?


I think feet flatten out when you don't wear shoes.


----------



## essiedub

papertiger said:


> Feeling sad I can't take any of mine out for a spin on this sunny day. You all must be a bit bored with me showing you the same bags year after year but anyway here are my ivory white bags. I mostly wear them in the Summer but the YSL can work all year round.
> 
> The one I had first was my large YSL Marjorelle (2009) and still one of my favourite large bags, it's been so great.
> The oldest in age is my grandmother's 1940s Arceau clutch, I think the hw is brass. The craftsperson at Hermes worked on it for free because she said it was such an honour, how lovely was that.
> The Gucci Flora Nice was a present from my mother when we went on Holiday in Cannes and NICE about 6 years ago. It is lined with purple linen. It lives next to my bed in Summer.
> The Barbato ostrich tote is huge but light weight, an amazing piece I bought in the sale (coz no one is as crazy enough but me to buy a white exotic bag especially that large). I think the texture actually helps conceal marks.
> The Gucci Bold BTH's official colour is Chalk but I tell you _this_ is the bag I worry most about regarding getting dirty. I probably should have gone for the black but never mind.
> I have an off-white and snake Chanel Cambon tote that I always forget about - until I need to go to a wedding.


Just love the Majorelle! Does yours have a texture? Or simply that superb patent? I really need to improvise a strap for mine. What a great idea!


----------



## ladysarah

papertiger said:


> *This lockdown has seen many casualties, including some friendships.* Just know you are right and she is wrong and say you can't go and perhaps no more. If the others are silly enough to go it's on their crazy heads.


I think it’s very tempting to go out and meet friends and do something fun, until one hears of people they know dying. And then start wondering if they killed them. Speaking for myself, until the beginning of March I did not realise how serious this was and was still planning trips and outings.


----------



## papertiger

ladysarah said:


> *I think it’s very tempting to go out and meet friends and do something fun, until one hears of people they know dying. *And then start wondering if they killed them. Speaking for myself, until the beginning of March I did not realise how serious this was and was still planning trips and outings.



Wow, can you imagine the guilt? I could never forgive myself.


----------



## papertiger

essiedub said:


> Just love the Majorelle! Does yours have a texture? Or simply that superb patent? I really need to improvise a strap for mine. What a great idea!



I don't even think I have another YSL bag, lots of clothes but not so many accessories. It's a natural thick calf leather with slightest sheen but mostly translates as matte. That seems to be 'my thing' if I think of Hermes Swift bags which are not so different.

You have to be careful adding straps on bags that are not designed for it but it's just a little extra help isn't it?


----------



## ipsum

Sparkletastic said:


> I find it works best with rich pastels and citrus colors similar to these palettes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4704312
> 
> 
> View attachment 4704313


Where did you find such great colour palette guide? It'd be a major help to see how to pair everything.



Sparkletastic said:


> Meanwhile, I’m ticked at one of my good friends. She is having some ladies over on Saturday for dinner and drinks and invited me to come.  She said we’ve all been stuck in our houses so we and probably don’t have the virus. So, since no one is “close to 60 or sickly”, we “deserve” a little fun. In the nicest way I know how, I told her she was being selfish, ignorant and short sighted. Our bunch of friends don’t “deserve” to party any more than anyone else. She vehemently disagreed with me and said I was being ridiculous and a “killjoy”.


I wouldn't dare. I'ven't dared to go to hairdresser either because one can carry the virus without any symptoms at the beginning... On the bright side, she'd have the immunity when she recovers and if she gets sick.



ladysarah said:


> I think it’s very tempting to go out and meet friends and do something fun, until one hears of people they know dying. And then start wondering if they killed them. Speaking for myself, until the beginning of March I did not realise how serious this was and was still planning trips and outings.


I'm so sorry. Financial crisis might hit someone very hard let alone any sickness.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> Let's talk about grey since I'm not using them atm. Grey is one of the best neutrals for me but the _wrong_ texture or shade actually sucks light out of me too.
> 
> Anyone remember Bottega's New Light Gray around 2014? I was very excited because in the stock photos the light bounced quite nicely but in person it was too matte 'cement' grey for me. H Gris Mouette are issue too (in anything but Clemance which bounces light). So disappointing to have to forgo. Pigskin or ostrich often looks good in grey because they have their own texture. Same with shades of grey, H Gris M too straight, Etoupe, too brown, Gris T, too milky, Etain just right. No wonder so many people like a good black bag .
> 
> Before it's too late I'm putting my favourite grey bags here:
> 
> Gucci Large Bamboo Top-handle hand-painted 'Stone' on boar-skin with double strap. The texture may be_ trompe l'oeil _but it works
> 
> Vintage Titti del Aqua Croc and polished-calf mini bag - see, a bit shiny.
> 
> Hermes Etain (side-out) Double Sens (Maxi). See it Sikkim leather, the light bounces off it, a bit like a finer Swift.
> 
> A guest appearance by my gunmetal BV Cervo hobo (I guess it will make another appearance in metallic week). Another interesting player with light.


GREY-T color analysis!!!


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> GREY-T color analysis!!!



Thank you 

Questions for you all. Sticking with neutrals, which greys, whites and/or creams do prefer and why?


----------



## Sparkletastic

ipsum said:


> *Where did you find such great colour palette guide?* It'd be a major help to see how to pair everything.





ipsum said:


> I wouldn't dare. I'ven't dared to go to hairdresser either because one can carry the virus without any symptoms at the beginning... On the bright side, she'd have the immunity when she recovers and if she gets sick.
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry. Financial crisis might hit someone very hard let alone any sickness.


Google. I find that if I put in the right search terms, I can find great palettes for any number of uses.


papertiger said:


> Thank you
> 
> Questions for you all. Sticking with neutrals, which greys, whites and/or creams do prefer and why?


I tend to like neutrals with white or blue undertones. Of those, I prefer white, rich greys and silvery greys (no super pale greys as the look washed out to me.)  I want to like taupe but I can’t find one that works for me.

Some of these aren’t as crisp as I like but they are the best representation I could find. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





I am trying to like creams and caramel browns with a touch of warmth (my eyes are a light caramel / toffee brown so I figure those tones should “match“ me. But, I’m not convinced yet. Lol! It feels like I’d have to overhaul my wardrobe to accommodate since I don’t have any brown / burgundy anything and these tones feel either washed out or a little “attacked” by black. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I hate neutrals with a greenish cast which is odd since my second favorite color is green.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m confused. Why?


Feet seem to be lazy and comfort seeking- at least mine are. They seem to expand when I´m wearing Ugg boots or flip flops all the time and then will have to learn to play by the rules again when nice shoes enter the scene....


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Thank you
> 
> Questions for you all. Sticking with neutrals, which greys, whites and/or creams do prefer and why?


my only neutral is black...


----------



## Cookiefiend

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4704000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My two ‘whites’ which are Coach’s chalk color. Coach Bennett - love the whipstitch detail on the handle & Coach exotic tea rose Rogue, the prettiest bag I own.


These are both gorgeous but I really do like those tea roses - so pretty! 


Sparkletastic said:


> My white & cream bags
> 
> *2016:*
> • Chanel Ivory jumbo single classic flap w/ ‘08 Bijoux chain (this bag was aka “the cracker”)
> • Badgley Mischka Can’t Remember thr Model white Saffiano style leather with ghw (this bag was wrong in every way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4704083
> View attachment 4704084
> *2020*:
> Dior Limited Edition Diorama in eggshell calfskin with gold embroidery and ghw.
> 
> View attachment 4704085
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am on an eternal hunt for a true white bag w/shw. I wish I could find a cute camera bag in that color combination. That would be perfect.
> 
> The ivory Chanel was a big mistake. I bought it because I thought I “should” have an ivory / beige bag. Well...I shouldn’t.  I don’t wear colors that go well with beige (no earth tones, not a lot of blue / navy and very few pastels)  Add to that, all beige / ivory Chanel jumbos look like a big cracker to me  and this bag was destined to almost never be worn.  I finally sold at a loss but, that was better than having bag guilt every time I opened my closet. LOL!
> 
> The Badgley Mischka was a impulse purchase at Saks one day because it was on clearance.  (does anything good come from impulse clearance purchases?) I hated the bag almost as soon as it came home. The leather was too stiff. The bag is smallish but has divided compartments so nothing fit. The gold was GOLD! So, eventually I sent it off to a good home. Lol!
> 
> On the complete opposite end of the continuum, I *adore* my new Diorama. I still struggle a bit with the color combo but it’s so beautiful that I’m making it work and even buying clothes and shoes to coordinate. Lol! That’s when you know you reeeeeaaaallly love a bag.


Yeaaahhhhh - that Diorama! It's like carrying art - so beautiful! 


ElainePG said:


> The author of that book is still posting on her blog, and she's got some cute ideas for how to look nice even when you're indoors, even if you're not motivated to deal with mascara and all that. Here's the link, in case anyone is interested.
> http://www.brendakinsel.com/coming-up-with-shelter-in-place-wardrobe-guidelines/


Oh - thanks for the link! 
I've been wearing jeans or leggings most of the time, sweaters if it's chilly (and it has been the last several weeks) or a silk blouse. It's definitely better for me to make an effort to wear something that makes me feel put together, and mascara at the very least. I did take a screenshot of a FaceTime with my granddaughter and I wasn't too scary looking! 


papertiger said:


> Feeling sad I can't take any of mine out for a spin on this sunny day. You all must be a bit bored with me showing you the same bags year after year but anyway here are my ivory white bags. I mostly wear them in the Summer but the YSL can work all year round.
> 
> The one I had first was my large YSL Marjorelle (2009) and still one of my favourite large bags, it's been so great.
> The oldest in age is my grandmother's 1940s Arceau clutch, I think the hw is brass. The craftsperson at Hermes worked on it for free because she said it was such an honour, how lovely was that.
> The Gucci Flora Nice was a present from my mother when we went on Holiday in Cannes and NICE about 6 years ago. It is lined with purple linen. It lives next to my bed in Summer.
> The Barbato ostrich tote is huge but light weight, an amazing piece I bought in the sale (coz no one is as crazy enough but me to buy a white exotic bag especially that large). I think the texture actually helps conceal marks.
> The Gucci Bold BTH's official colour is Chalk but I tell you _this_ is the bag I worry most about regarding getting dirty. I probably should have gone for the black but never mind.
> I have an off-white and snake Chanel Cambon tote that I always forget about - until I need to go to a wedding.


I love seeing your gorgeous bags! Keep showing them! 
Your YSL Marjorelle is such a great bag (after seeing it the first time I checked them out - love!) and you already know I love the Gucci!


Sparkletastic said:


> _News from the Quarantine:_
> 
> I went through all of my shoes and pulled 14 pair that need to go.
> • Listed the 2 designer pair
> • Pitching 4 (I’d donate them but I can’t get to anyplace)
> • Set 8 aside on one shelf - I’ll get rid of them as soon as I find replacements.
> 
> I just need to focus and manage my shoes like I did my handbags:
> • Keep a list of what I wear
> • Aggressively upgrade anything I’m not excited about
> • Be relentless about each pair I own being both beautiful and functional (comfortable).
> 
> Meanwhile, I’m ticked at one of my good friends. She is having some ladies over on Saturday for dinner and drinks and invited me to come.  She said we’ve all been stuck in our houses so we and probably don’t have the virus. So, since no one is “close to 60 or sickly”, we “deserve” a little fun. In the nicest way I know how, I told her she was being selfish, ignorant and short sighted. Our bunch of friends don’t “deserve” to party any more than anyone else. She vehemently disagreed with me and said I was being ridiculous and a “killjoy”.
> 
> 
> 
> She is a brilliant, highly successful, extremely well educated and caring woman. How does she not get that this isn’t ok? I’m so bored that I think paint drying would be Friday night excitement. But, it is what it is. SMH! I’m looking at her a little differently now.


Good for you on the shoes!
And - hrmmmmm… what on earth is your friend thinking? You 'probably' don't have the virus? Whaat? Maybe you don't but holy moly - do you want to take the chance that you do and infect someone? Just no. Nopeity, nope nope nope.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> ​Google. I find that if I put in the right search terms, I can find great palettes for any number of uses.
> I tend to like neutrals with white or blue undertones. Of those, I prefer white, rich greys and silvery greys (no super pale greys as the look washed out to me.)  I want to like taupe but I can’t find one that works for me.
> 
> Some of these aren’t as crisp as I like but they are the best representation I could find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4704673
> View attachment 4704671
> View attachment 4704672
> 
> I am trying to like creams and caramel browns with a touch of warmth (my eyes are a light caramel / toffee brown so I figure those tones should “match“ me. But, I’m not convinced yet. Lol! It feels like I’d have to overhaul my wardrobe to accommodate since I don’t have any brown / burgundy anything and these tones feel either washed out or a little “attacked” by black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4704678
> 
> *I hate neutrals with a greenish cast which is odd since my second favorite color is green. *
> View attachment 4704676



I'm convinced that one hasn't much to do with the other.

Our olive skinned sisters (and brothers) can wear usually wear taupes and neutrals with green or brown undertones but have to actually keep away from green.

If you're eyes are caramel you're probably better-off with blues because they will make them look like sparkling gold. You could probably try a soft, light rust or soft red instead of the more muddy, earthy colours.

BTW, I LOVE your colour savvy digital swatches and pics that go with them. I understand immediately.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> my only neutral is black...



Really? That's quite special. Of course there's so many textures and finishes of black. 

I like black but I know it's really not my best neutral unless minimal and/or dramatic. Blackened (shaded) colours maybe.


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> _News from the Quarantine:_
> 
> I went through all of my shoes and pulled 14 pair that need to go.
> • Listed the 2 designer pair
> • Pitching 4 (I’d donate them but I can’t get to anyplace)
> • Set 8 aside on one shelf - I’ll get rid of them as soon as I find replacements.
> 
> I just need to focus and manage my shoes like I did my handbags:
> • Keep a list of what I wear
> • Aggressively upgrade anything I’m not excited about
> • Be relentless about each pair I own being both beautiful and functional (comfortable).
> 
> Meanwhile, I’m ticked at one of my good friends. She is having some ladies over on Saturday for dinner and drinks and invited me to come.  She said we’ve all been stuck in our houses so we and probably don’t have the virus. So, since no one is “close to 60 or sickly”, we “deserve” a little fun. In the nicest way I know how, I told her she was being selfish, ignorant and short sighted. Our bunch of friends don’t “deserve” to party any more than anyone else. She vehemently disagreed with me and said I was being ridiculous and a “killjoy”.
> 
> 
> 
> She is a brilliant, highly successful, extremely well educated and caring woman. How does she not get that this isn’t ok? I’m so bored that I think paint drying would be Friday night excitement. But, it is what it is. SMH! I’m looking at her a little differently now.


Congratulations on shoe editing!
I am sorry to hear about your friend organizing a get together in the middle of self isolation/stay at home orders. That is really disappointing.


papertiger said:


> This lockdown has seen many casualties, including some friendships. Just know you are right and she is wrong and say you can't go and perhaps no more. If the others are silly enough to go it's on their crazy heads.


Well said papertiger.


----------



## southernbelle43

Sparkletastic said:


> _News from the Quarantine:_
> 
> I went through all of my shoes and pulled 14 pair that need to go.
> • Listed the 2 designer pair
> • Pitching 4 (I’d donate them but I can’t get to anyplace)
> • Set 8 aside on one shelf - I’ll get rid of them as soon as I find replacements.
> 
> I just need to focus and manage my shoes like I did my handbags:
> • Keep a list of what I wear
> • Aggressively upgrade anything I’m not excited about
> • Be relentless about each pair I own being both beautiful and functional (comfortable).
> 
> Meanwhile, I’m ticked at one of my good friends. She is having some ladies over on Saturday for dinner and drinks and invited me to come.  She said we’ve all been stuck in our houses so we and probably don’t have the virus. So, since no one is “close to 60 or sickly”, we “deserve” a little fun. In the nicest way I know how, I told her she was being selfish, ignorant and short sighted. Our bunch of friends don’t “deserve” to party any more than anyone else. She vehemently disagreed with me and said I was being ridiculous and a “killjoy”.
> 
> 
> 
> She is a brilliant, highly successful, extremely well educated and caring woman. How does she not get that this isn’t ok? I’m so bored that I think paint drying would be Friday night excitement. But, it is what it is. SMH! I’m looking at her a little differently now.




Way to go Sparkletastic.  You are on a roll. I am sorry to hear about your friend. What worries me  is that one of their beloved friends/relatives, etc., will get this and die because of something they did and they will have to live with it the rest of their lives... and of course the death itself is tragic.  I truly have been amazed at some people who, as you said, are well education, intelligent....it makes me crazy trying to figure out why they won't listen.


----------



## papertiger

OK, so because of the situation can't do any donating but I manged to get round to reading magazines, tearing out bits good for research and binning the rest. The pile is at last going down.


----------



## dcooney4

I received my Posh purchase. It is brand new and still had all the wrapping on it. I took it all off to check it out. It is quite cute. The strap could be a bit longer but it is long enough .


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> Thank you
> 
> Questions for you all. Sticking with neutrals, which greys, whites and/or creams do prefer and why?


I like stark white, like the whites of the 2 bags I own. I don't wear ivory or beige, mostly because in clothes they don't go with my skin, so I never considered them in a bag. I like grey, but it has to be medium to dark, and not have any brown in it. I don't care for taupey greys. I like when they lean more towards blue. I don't generally do light or pastel colors, except for my stark white bags or a white shirt, which coordinate well with darks and brights. I'd like to add a grey bag to my collection but I'm very picky about the shade. I hate yellowy looking camel colors.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Feeling sad I can't take any of mine out for a spin on this sunny day. You all must be a bit bored with me showing you the same bags year after year but anyway here are my ivory white bags. I mostly wear them in the Summer but the YSL can work all year round.
> 
> The one I had first was my large YSL Marjorelle (2009) and still one of my favourite large bags, it's been so great.
> The oldest in age is my grandmother's 1940s Arceau clutch, I think the hw is brass. The craftsperson at Hermes worked on it for free because she said it was such an honour, how lovely was that.
> The Gucci Flora Nice was a present from my mother when we went on Holiday in Cannes and NICE about 6 years ago. It is lined with purple linen. It lives next to my bed in Summer.
> The Barbato ostrich tote is huge but light weight, an amazing piece I bought in the sale (coz no one is as crazy enough but me to buy a white exotic bag especially that large). I think the texture actually helps conceal marks.
> The Gucci Bold BTH's official colour is Chalk but I tell you _this_ is the bag I worry most about regarding getting dirty. I probably should have gone for the black but never mind.
> I have an off-white and snake Chanel Cambon tote that I always forget about - until I need to go to a wedding.


I will never, ever, EVER be bored with your ivory/white bags, @papertiger . Each one is a treasure. I love the story of the H craftsperson working on it for free. I had only ever heard of "Arceau" applied to H watches, never handbags. Are there still Arceau bags made???

Your Flora tote, with its secret purple lining, is a gem… and all the more special because of the holiday with your mother. A wonderful (and sad at the same time?) memory.

I adore the slouch of your ostrich tote. I've never been a fan of ostrich before, but this one works. It looks as though it wants to get up and go for a run!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> _News from the Quarantine:_
> 
> I went through all of my shoes and pulled 14 pair that need to go.
> • Listed the 2 designer pair
> • Pitching 4 (I’d donate them but I can’t get to anyplace)
> • Set 8 aside on one shelf - I’ll get rid of them as soon as I find replacements.
> 
> I just need to focus and manage my shoes like I did my handbags:
> • Keep a list of what I wear
> • Aggressively upgrade anything I’m not excited about
> • Be relentless about each pair I own being both beautiful and functional (comfortable).
> 
> Meanwhile, I’m ticked at one of my good friends. She is having some ladies over on Saturday for dinner and drinks and invited me to come.  She said we’ve all been stuck in our houses so we and probably don’t have the virus. So, since no one is “close to 60 or sickly”, we “deserve” a little fun. In the nicest way I know how, I told her she was being selfish, ignorant and short sighted. Our bunch of friends don’t “deserve” to party any more than anyone else. She vehemently disagreed with me and said I was being ridiculous and a “killjoy”.
> 
> 
> 
> She is a brilliant, highly successful, extremely well educated and caring woman. How does she not get that this isn’t ok? I’m so bored that I think paint drying would be Friday night excitement. But, it is what it is. SMH! I’m looking at her a little differently now.


Okay… two things. First of all, congratulations on using your time productively, doing for your shoes what you've done so successfully with your handbags. Way to go! 

Now. About your friend. This makes me so angry, I can't see straight.  I know that you and I live in different states, and maybe it's different where you live, but out here on the coast, people are being issued citations (or something… not clear on the details) for gathering in groups like that. The medical reality is simply NOT on your friend's side. People can be coronavirus carriers and asymptomatic. The CDC is telling people to wear masks whenever they go out of their house… and to only go out of their house when absolutely necessary. *Dinner and drinks isn't necessary. *Even bored 8-year-olds understand this. I have friends whose kids are having long-distance birthday parties: they stand on their front step, and grandparents/aunts/cousins gather (6 feet apart!) at the bottom of the driveway and sing at the top of their lungs. Is it fun? Heck, no! It's stupid! But it's necessary.

We're all in this together. Or at least, we should be.


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> I'm convinced that one hasn't much to do with the other.
> 
> Our olive skinned sisters (and brothers) can wear usually wear taupes and neutrals with green or brown undertones but have to actually keep away from green.
> 
> If you're eyes are caramel you're probably better-off with blues because they will make them look like sparkling gold. You could probably try a soft, light rust or soft red instead of the more muddy, earthy colours.
> 
> BTW, I LOVE your colour savvy digital swatches and pics that go with them. I understand immediately.


I think you may be right. My eyes are an unusual light medium- ish honey / toffee color. Not hazel. Not brown. I have tried and tried to use that as a jumping off point for colors in my wardrobe and it’s always a fail. The very pale eggshell of the Dior looks good against my skin which gave me hopes for more creams and beiges. But, nope. It seems it’s that one shade or bust. Happily though it works so well with colors that look great on me.

I’ve also given up the ghost on continuing to try to force some colors. I know I look terrible in lavender for some reason so I avoid it like the plague. But, I don’t look “terrible” in rust, brown, harvest gold, olive green... I just look sad and blah. Unremarkable. Meh. They are just suboptimal colors for me. So I’ve stopped even trying. BUT! True greens look great on me - lime, emerald, Kelly. Why? Who knows. 

I’m no longer asking questions. It is what it is. 


dcooney4 said:


> I received my Posh purchase. It is brand new and still had all the wrapping on it. I took it all off to check it out. It is quite cute. The strap could be a bit longer but it is long enough .


This is SUPER cute!


whateve said:


> I like stark white, like the whites of the 2 bags I own. I don't wear ivory or beige, mostly because in clothes they don't go with my skin, so I never considered them in a bag. I like grey, but it has to be medium to dark, and not have any brown in it. I don't care for taupey greys. I like when they lean more towards blue. I don't generally do light or pastel colors, except for my stark white bags or a white shirt, which coordinate well with darks and brights. I'd like to add a grey bag to my collection but I'm very picky about the shade. I hate yellowy looking camel colors.


Yes, yes, yes to all! 
On stark white - why is it so hard to find a true white bag???? Especially one without gold hardware???


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I think feet flatten out when you don't wear shoes.


Really???

Eek! How come?


----------



## Sparkletastic

I really appreciate everyone backing me up on the party my friend is having. I’m a pretty strong willed person (yeah, I know. Lol!) but, for some reason on this one I was wondering if I’m being too much of a stickler. But, in my gut, it just felt wrong. 

Anyway, thanks for the support. I’m going to try to talk to her again after.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I received my Posh purchase. It is brand new and still had all the wrapping on it. I took it all off to check it out. It is quite cute. The strap could be a bit longer but it is long enough .


This is a very cute bag! That quilted pattern is so interesting. At first I thought it was chevron, but now that I look more closely I see that it's more complicated. I'm not a quilter, so I don't know if there's a name for it, but it's very cool!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I think feet flatten out when you don't wear shoes.


Wait… so… years ago, when I used to wear that stupid contraption called a "panty girdle" (yeah, I know, it was a LONG time ago) was it making my butt smaller? And then when I stopped wearing it, that's when my butt grew???


----------



## keodi

cowgirlsboots said:


> my only neutral is black...


same, I do not own any whites or grey bags , but i'd like to add a grey that has cooler undertone no hint of brown..


----------



## keodi

ElainePG said:


> Wait… so… years ago, when I used to wear that stupid contraption called a "panty girdle" (yeah, I know, it was a LONG time ago) was it making my butt smaller? And then when I stopped wearing it, that's when my butt grew???


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> I like stark white, like the whites of the 2 bags I own. I don't wear ivory or beige, mostly because in clothes they don't go with my skin, so I never considered them in a bag. I like grey, but it has to be medium to dark, and not have any brown in it. I don't care for taupey greys. I like when they lean more towards blue. I don't generally do light or pastel colors, except for my stark white bags or a white shirt, which coordinate well with darks and brights. I'd like to add a grey bag to my collection but I'm very picky about the shade. I hate yellowy looking camel colors.



I love how well you know yourself and your wardrobe. It sounds so clear, I always feel so 'complicated' with colour. not too bright white, not too cream, not too taupe, not too.... I know I can't so pastels either apart from a light peach or blush everything else terrible. Shame we hare having an ice-cream trend right now, although so pretty on others and good for my wallet.



ElainePG said:


> I will never, ever, EVER be bored with your ivory/white bags, @papertiger . Each one is a treasure. I love the story of the H craftsperson working on it for free. I had only ever heard of "Arceau" applied to H watches, never handbags. Are there still Arceau bags made???
> 
> Your Flora tote, with its secret purple lining, is a gem… and all the more special because of the holiday with your mother. A wonderful (and sad at the same time?) memory.
> 
> I adore the slouch of your ostrich tote. I've never been a fan of ostrich before, but this one works. It looks as though it wants to get up and go for a run!



How kind of you to say 

I found the bag's name when looking at H's _Leather Forever Exhibition_ when it came to London. I looked up Arceau and it means 'hoop' (peak use in France 1770  ) Alas no Arceau bags now only watches but there are some fabulous examples of those around  unfortunately the one I like the most is £6.5K.

Yes, my Flora tote, a bitter-sweet bag of memories, it reminds me of my mother in every way. If I  was going to see her, I'd call her first to ask if she wanted anything on the way she'd say "flowers" (and occasionally fish and chips or bagels but those are not as easy to find depicted on bags ha ha).

Ha ha, I'll never be able to look at my ostrich shopper again in the same way. I usually like ostrich in black or dark colours and have a few, this was (brace yourself) an impulse buy. Happily it worked out very well.

Oh please say that this dreadful thing will go away soon and we can return to normal once again, including carrying our bags. Even our Prime Minister is in intensive care now.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> I think you may be right. My eyes are an unusual light medium- ish honey / toffee color. Not hazel. Not brown. I have tried and tried to use that as a jumping off point for colors in my wardrobe and it’s always a fail. The very pale eggshell of the Dior looks good against my skin which gave me hopes for more creams and beiges. But, nope. It seems it’s that one shade or bust. Happily though it works so well with colors that look great on me.
> 
> I’ve also given up the ghost on continuing to try to force some colors. I know I look terrible in lavender for some reason so I avoid it like the plague. But, I don’t look “terrible” in rust, brown, harvest gold, olive green... I just look sad and blah. Unremarkable. Meh. They are just suboptimal colors for me. So I’ve stopped even trying. BUT! True greens look great on me - lime, emerald, Kelly. Why? Who knows.
> 
> I’m no longer asking questions. It is what it is.
> 
> This is SUPER cute!
> Yes, yes, yes to all!
> On stark white - why is it so hard to find a true white bag???? Especially one without gold hardware???



Because leather is naturally darker. Even bleached, most pure white bags are over-dyed white.


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> Wait… so… years ago, when I used to wear that stupid contraption called a "panty girdle" (yeah, I know, it was a LONG time ago) was it making my butt smaller? And then when I stopped wearing it, that's when my butt grew???


 OMG! I  remember panty girdles. Lol!!!  And I also remember being a size zero and still thinking I needed to wear a “shaper” to slim my thighs.  What in the ham sandwich was I thinking??? 

Lordt. I’m so anti girdles and spanx. They belong in the pit of he** with uncomfortable shoes and any bra that pinches.   Either go to the gym and get the body you “want” or love the body you “have”. Strangling our poor bodies just doesn’t make sense to me. No shame if you do it. I’m just not not trying to be uncomfortable...ever. 


papertiger said:


> Because leather is naturally darker. Even bleached, most pure white bags are over-dyed white.


Ah!  I never thought about the process issue. I just thought that with yellows, pale pinks, etc that true white shouldn’t be an issue. I thought it was more a reflection of trends and demand.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> OMG! I  remember panty girdles. Lol!!!  And I also remember being a size zero and still thinking I needed to wear a “shaper” to slim my thighs.  What in the ham sandwich was I thinking???
> 
> Lordt. I’m so anti girdles and spanx. They belong in the pit of he** with uncomfortable shoes and any bra that pinches.   Either go to the gym and get the body you “want” or love the body you “have”. Strangling our poor bodies just doesn’t make sense to me. No shame if you do it. I’m just not not trying to be uncomfortable...ever.
> Ah!  I never thought about the process issue. I just thought that with yellows, pale pinks, etc that true white shouldn’t be an issue. I thought it was more a reflection of trends and demand.



In the 1950 and '60s when white bags and shoes were 'all the rage'. People often used the phrase pure-white bags and shoes looked cheap because the difference was that white-white could be made of plastic (which was a fairly new material then) while leather was always slightly off-white.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> I think you may be right. My eyes are an unusual light medium- ish honey / toffee color. Not hazel. Not brown. I have tried and tried to use that as a jumping off point for colors in my wardrobe and it’s always a fail. The very pale eggshell of the Dior looks good against my skin which gave me hopes for more creams and beiges. But, nope. It seems it’s that one shade or bust. Happily though it works so well with colors that look great on me.
> 
> I’ve also given up the ghost on continuing to try to force some colors. I know I look terrible in lavender for some reason so I avoid it like the plague. But, I don’t look “terrible” in rust, brown, harvest gold, olive green... I just look sad and blah. Unremarkable. Meh. They are just suboptimal colors for me. So I’ve stopped even trying. BUT! True greens look great on me - lime, emerald, Kelly. Why? Who knows.
> 
> I’m no longer asking questions. It is what it is.
> 
> This is SUPER cute!
> Yes, yes, yes to all!
> On stark white - why is it so hard to find a true white bag???? Especially one without gold hardware???


Thanks! I like that the logo is super tiny.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Quarantine wear questions:

1) Do you “do” your hair everyday?

2) Do you “do” your makeup everyday?

3) What is your cutest in home / lounge wear?

For me:
1) I don’t “do” my hair everyday. It’s long and curly / wavy. I’m taking this time to avoid the heat of flat irons and curling irons. So, I wash it on the same schedule but, I let my hair air dry.  Then I wear it “down” or in a cute high poufy bun. One day I was so bored, I wore two high wavy pigtails. Mr. S actually liked it. He’s such a goof ball.  

2) I love well done makeup on other people but don’t wear much...because I’m not great at applying it (need to watch some YouTube videos). I’m still wearing eyeliner and mascara because I think I look sleepy without it. Other than that - nope!  The blush and lip color have been abandoned.

3) I have no cute loungewear. I realized I don’t even really know what “loungewear” is. And, I’m now no longer certain what I even wore in the evenings before.  So, I’m bouncing between pjs _luckily I just bought those last year and they’re sorta cute-ish  _and workout clothes which are super cute but, leggings / tights all day????  . I’ve tried wearing jeans and t shirts and I feel slightly over dressed and mostly uncomfortable.  I wish I had some light, cute, throw in the laundry, fitted through the waist dresses. Where are those?? Help!

Here are two of my favorite workout outfits. I tend to be a bit of a pretty workout wear fanatic. Mostly Nike but I pick up one or two others every now and again.  Feel free to post your loungewear pics. I’d love to see!!!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> This is a very cute bag! That quilted pattern is so interesting. At first I thought it was chevron, but now that I look more closely I see that it's more complicated. I'm not a quilter, so I don't know if there's a name for it, but it's very cool!


Thank you! I glad I ended up liking my oops bag. LOL


----------



## dcooney4

1. I have long curly hair so if I wash it that day I brush when wet , stick some gel in and air dry. If it is not getting washed when I shower then I dampen it and finger brush it. I actually cut it myself for the first time in 20 years and it looks fine.
2. No, only some gloss or chapstick.
3. I either wear my pj's or my jeans and a tee shirt. Leggings just seem to attract dog hair so I only wear them at the gym.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> I received my Posh purchase. It is brand new and still had all the wrapping on it. I took it all off to check it out. It is quite cute. The strap could be a bit longer but it is long enough .


It’s cute - congratulations!


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> 1. I have long curly hair so if I wash it that day I brush when wet , stick some gel in and air dry. If it is not getting washed when I shower then I dampen it and finger brush it. I actually cut it myself for the first time in 20 years and it looks fine.
> 2. No, only some gloss or chapstick.
> 3. I either wear my pj's or my jeans and a tee shirt. Leggings just seem to attract dog hair so I only wear them at the gym.


What gel do you use? When I go curly, I do the same and use a cheapy drugstore gel. I’ve been thinking I’m probably overlooking a better option.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Thank you
> 
> Questions for you all. Sticking with neutrals, which greys, whites and/or creams do prefer and why?


It depends on the item. I prefer white tee shirts or dark grey because of my coloring. For bags I like a grey that is not to drab . I like taupe but not on me .


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> What gel do you use? When I go curly, I do the same and use a cheapy drugstore gel. I’ve been thinking I’m probably overlooking a better option.


Deva Curl ulta defining gel


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> It’s cute - congratulations!


Thanks!


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> Deva Curl ulta defining gel


Thanks! 

********
I “get” to go to the doctor’s office tomorrow for another surgery follow up. Yay! Any excuse to get out of the house!   I may just sit in the parking lot and people watch. Lol! 

I’m going to pick it a different purse to wear. Any, different purse. Likely my Jimmy Choo raven hobo. I’m just not in the moose to dress up just yet. Still hurting and sick of it.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> I received my Posh purchase. It is brand new and still had all the wrapping on it. I took it all off to check it out. It is quite cute. The strap could be a bit longer but it is long enough .



Liking that quilted pattern


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Quarantine wear questions:
> 
> 1) Do you “do” your hair everyday?
> 
> 2) Do you “do” your makeup everyday?
> 
> 3) What is your cutest in home / lounge wear?
> 
> For me:
> 1) I don’t “do” my hair everyday. It’s long and curly / wavy. I’m taking this time to avoid the heat of flat irons and curling irons. So, I wash it on the same schedule but, I let my hair air dry.  Then I wear it “down” or in a cute high poufy bun. One day I was so bored, I wore two high wavy pigtails. Mr. S actually liked it. He’s such a goof ball.
> 
> 2) I love well done makeup on other people but don’t wear much...because I’m not great at applying it (need to watch some YouTube videos). I’m still wearing eyeliner and mascara because I think I look sleepy without it. Other than that - nope!  The blush and lip color have been abandoned.
> 
> 3) I have no cute loungewear. I realized I don’t even really know what “loungewear” is. And, I’m now no longer certain what I even wore in the evenings before.  So, I’m bouncing between pjs _luckily I just bought those last year and they’re sorta cute-ish  _and workout clothes which are super cute but, leggings / tights all day????  . I’ve tried wearing jeans and t shirts and I feel slightly over dressed and mostly uncomfortable.  I wish I had some light, cute, throw in the laundry, fitted through the waist dresses. Where are those?? Help!
> 
> Here are two of my favorite workout outfits. I tend to be a bit of a pretty workout wear fanatic. Mostly Nike but I pick up one or two others every now and again.  Feel free to post your loungewear pics. I’d love to see!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4704862
> View attachment 4704869



Very sorry about the pain you're in. Knees obviously take a long, long time. I can't remember if I told you I had knee problems for about 3-4 years after a bad Judo move. I went to see a specialist when I could no longer walk without a stick and he gave me exercises - I do those and Ashtanga and overall I'm happy to remember I can forget about them except for the odd twinge. I can run too but cross-country, no more roadwork and I no longer do martial arts.

1) Do you “do” your hair everyday?

My hair is almost at my waist and wavy. It's fine but there's a lot of it. I brush it with a paddle brush and put it up because it is getting too long. In a week I'll trim it myself. Otherwise just an anti-frizz shampoo and oil replenishing conditioner, usually Keven Murphy products which did the sponsorship of shows I used to work at so have products to last me at least 10 years ha.

2) Do you “do” your makeup everyday?

I do something because:

a) the makeup will go off whether I'm wearing it or not
b) I'm on Zoom, FaceTime or whatever nearly every day
c) I have more time to do it.

Any chance I do looks that don't involve mascara. If I was going out 'properly' it would be the one thing I need because my lashes are blond but I don't think that mascara is good for eyes.

3) What is your cutest in home / lounge wear?

I just get dressed. It's 07:20 and I'm wearing a red-purple cord mini, men's aubergine T-shirt and a vintage turquoise wool sweater. Obviously I wear slippers and not boots indoors.

My running shoes and running jacket are Nike but for indoor exercise I wear mostly Bloch dancewear. Specialist Yoga stuff I find a waste of money, not that comfortable and I don't like the slogans or tie-dye etc, dancewear is much hardier and I like leotards with very low backs and high fronts. I bought (M&S) swimsuits that I sometimes wear as leotards, I bought a new navy and another in black recently (below) and haven't even had a chance to wear them.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Liking that quilted pattern


Thank You!


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Very sorry about the pain you're in. Knees obviously take a long, long time. I can't remember if I told you I had knee problems for about 3-4 years after a bad Judo move. I went to see a specialist when I could no longer walk without a stick and he gave me exercises - I do those and Ashtanga and overall I'm happy to remember I can forget about them except for the odd twinge. I can run too but cross-country, no more roadwork and I no longer do martial arts.
> 
> 1) Do you “do” your hair everyday?
> 
> My hair is almost at my waist and wavy. It's fine but there's a lot of it. I brush it with a paddle brush and put it up because it is getting too long. In a week I'll trim it myself. Otherwise just an anti-frizz shampoo and oil replenishing conditioner, usually Keven Murphy products which did the sponsorship of shows I used to work at so have products to last me at least 10 years ha.
> 
> 2) Do you “do” your makeup everyday?
> 
> I do something because:
> 
> a) the makeup will go off whether I'm wearing it or not
> b) I'm on Zoom, FaceTime or whatever nearly every day
> c) I have more time to do it.
> 
> Any chance I do looks that don't involve mascara. If I was going out 'properly' it would be the one thing I need because my lashes are blond but I don't think that mascara is good for eyes.
> 
> 3) What is your cutest in home / lounge wear?
> 
> I just get dressed. It's 07:20 and I'm wearing a red-purple cord mini, men's aubergine T-shirt and a vintage turquoise wool sweater. Obviously I wear slippers and not boots indoors.
> 
> My running shoes and running jacket are Nike but for indoor exercise I wear mostly Bloch dancewear. Specialist Yoga stuff I find a waste of money, not that comfortable and I don't like the slogans or tie-dye etc, dancewear is much hardier and I like leotards with very low backs and high fronts. I bought (M&S) swimsuits that I sometimes wear as leotards, I bought a new navy and another in black recently (below) and haven't even had a chance to wear them.


I really like that bathing suit.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> Thank you
> 
> Questions for you all. Sticking with neutrals, which greys, whites and/or creams do prefer and why?


Dark greys. I just can't do whites and creams. I'm too messy. Sometimes even looking at white bags scares me!


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Quarantine wear questions:
> 
> 1) Do you “do” your hair everyday?
> 
> 2) Do you “do” your makeup everyday?
> 
> 3) What is your cutest in home / lounge wear?
> 
> ]



1.  I definitely don't do my hair everyday!  Pre-quarantine days, I would blow dry my hair everyday.  Now, just air dry.  I consider this as the time for my hair to be able to breathe naturally.
2.  As it is especially hot nowadays, and with nowhere to go to, I don't put on any makeup, except the 2x I did video calls for work.  Well, for the first video call I put on some CC cream and some liquid makeup, the next day I woke up with puffed right eye!  Allergy!  I didn't use any different product, I guess my skin just reacted.
3.  I wear cotton shirts and shorts!  I'm normally very particular about ironing my clothes, even simple shirts.  But with staying home now all the time, ironing is one less task to do!


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> Thank you
> 
> Questions for you all. Sticking with neutrals, which greys, whites and/or creams do prefer and why?


I rarely think about it…. so naturally I *have* been thinking about it. 
My whites are white or slightly creamy. I like it to look clean or crisp, unless it's linen or silk which means its going to be a little creamy in color. I might actually think of white and cream as almost interchangeable - they are next to each other in the closet. 
After cream would be beige… and that's not cream. 
Most of my grays are darker shades. I like warmer tones over cool. 



Sparkletastic said:


> Quarantine wear questions:
> 
> 1) Do you “do” your hair everyday?
> 
> 2) Do you “do” your makeup everyday?
> 
> 3) What is your cutest in home / lounge wear?
> 
> For me:
> 1) I don’t “do” my hair everyday. It’s long and curly / wavy. I’m taking this time to avoid the heat of flat irons and curling irons. So, I wash it on the same schedule but, I let my hair air dry.  Then I wear it “down” or in a cute high poufy bun. One day I was so bored, I wore two high wavy pigtails. Mr. S actually liked it. He’s such a goof ball.
> 
> 2) I love well done makeup on other people but don’t wear much...because I’m not great at applying it (need to watch some YouTube videos). I’m still wearing eyeliner and mascara because I think I look sleepy without it. Other than that - nope!  The blush and lip color have been abandoned.
> 
> 3) I have no cute loungewear. I realized I don’t even really know what “loungewear” is. And, I’m now no longer certain what I even wore in the evenings before.  So, I’m bouncing between pjs _luckily I just bought those last year and they’re sorta cute-ish  _and workout clothes which are super cute but, leggings / tights all day????  . I’ve tried wearing jeans and t shirts and I feel slightly over dressed and mostly uncomfortable.  I wish I had some light, cute, throw in the laundry, fitted through the waist dresses. Where are those?? Help!
> 
> Here are two of my favorite workout outfits. I tend to be a bit of a pretty workout wear fanatic. Mostly Nike but I pick up one or two others every now and again.  Feel free to post your loungewear pics. I’d love to see!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4704862
> View attachment 4704869


1) My hair is shoulder length and super fine. I don't wash my hair everyday, but I do something to it everyday - even if it's just put up in a twist. Lately, I've been washing it and letting it dry - that gives it a bit of a wave. If I dry it, it will be fly-away fine and straight as a stick. 
2) I wear a bit of make up, even now, because it makes (helps) me feel like I'm doing what I can to make my life normal-ish.  
Last year I had a chemical peel done, my skin is super sensitive and I'm still covering a bit of redness. I found a youtube channel - Hot and Flashy (I hate the name but she choose it because of her age and the hot flashes she was dealing with at the time) - she's a little younger than I am, but she has makeup tutorials for mature women who might (<cough> me) need help with learning to apply it. She does not cake it on, or look outrageous afterward. She has tutorials too for skin care and goes into why she uses what she uses - like what the product really does. You can go back to her early videos to see how she looked 7 years ago - and there has been a change - that she primarily believes is because of the products she's been using. She has had a few 'things' done (botox and some laser/chemical peels), but - yowza - sign me up! 
Today I have on a bit of powder foundation, a peachy blush, and mascara. I put on a bit of lippy to take my SOTD pic. 
3) Lounge wear - I got nuthin'. I wear jeans (Hudson skinny) or leggings most of the time, a blouse or a sweater. Occasionally on Sunday, I might hang out in a pair of Soma pjs - I have a couple pairs with cute Champagne bottle patterns.


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> Very sorry about the pain you're in. Knees obviously take a long, long time. I can't remember if I told you I had knee problems for about 3-4 years after a bad Judo move. I went to see a specialist when I could no longer walk without a stick and he gave me exercises - I do those and Ashtanga and overall I'm happy to remember I can forget about them except for the odd twinge. I can run too but cross-country, no more roadwork and I no longer do martial arts.
> 
> 1) Do you “do” your hair everyday?
> 
> My hair is almost at my waist and wavy. It's fine but there's a lot of it. I brush it with a paddle brush and put it up because it is getting too long. In a week I'll trim it myself. Otherwise just an anti-frizz shampoo and oil replenishing conditioner, usually Keven Murphy products which did the sponsorship of shows I used to work at so have products to last me at least 10 years ha.
> 
> 2) Do you “do” your makeup everyday?
> 
> I do something because:
> 
> a) the makeup will go off whether I'm wearing it or not
> b) I'm on Zoom, FaceTime or whatever nearly every day
> c) I have more time to do it.
> 
> Any chance I do looks that don't involve mascara. If I was going out 'properly' it would be the one thing I need because my lashes are blond but I don't think that mascara is good for eyes.
> 
> 3) What is your cutest in home / lounge wear?
> 
> I just get dressed. It's 07:20 and I'm wearing a red-purple cord mini, men's aubergine T-shirt and a vintage turquoise wool sweater. Obviously I wear slippers and not boots indoors.
> 
> My running shoes and running jacket are Nike but for indoor exercise I wear mostly Bloch dancewear. Specialist Yoga stuff I find a waste of money, not that comfortable and I don't like the slogans or tie-dye etc, dancewear is much hardier and I like leotards with very low backs and high fronts. I bought (M&S) swimsuits that I sometimes wear as leotards, I bought a new navy and another in black recently (below) and haven't even had a chance to wear them.


That's a great swimsuit!


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Very sorry about the pain you're in. Knees obviously take a long, long time. I can't remember if I told you I had knee problems for about 3-4 years after a bad Judo move. I went to see a specialist when I could no longer walk without a stick and he gave me exercises - I do those and Ashtanga and overall I'm happy to remember I can forget about them except for the odd twinge. I can run too but cross-country, no more roadwork and I no longer do martial arts.
> 
> 1) Do you “do” your hair everyday?
> 
> My hair is almost at my waist and wavy. It's fine but there's a lot of it. I brush it with a paddle brush and put it up because it is getting too long. In a week I'll trim it myself. Otherwise just an anti-frizz shampoo and oil replenishing conditioner, usually Keven Murphy products which did the sponsorship of shows I used to work at so have products to last me at least 10 years ha.
> 
> 2) Do you “do” your makeup everyday?
> 
> I do something because:
> 
> a) the makeup will go off whether I'm wearing it or not
> b) I'm on Zoom, FaceTime or whatever nearly every day
> c) I have more time to do it.
> 
> Any chance I do looks that don't involve mascara. If I was going out 'properly' it would be the one thing I need because my lashes are blond but I don't think that mascara is good for eyes.
> 
> 3) What is your cutest in home / lounge wear?
> 
> I just get dressed. It's 07:20 and I'm wearing a red-purple cord mini, men's aubergine T-shirt and a vintage turquoise wool sweater. Obviously I wear slippers and not boots indoors.
> 
> My running shoes and running jacket are Nike but for indoor exercise I wear mostly Bloch dancewear. Specialist Yoga stuff I find a waste of money, not that comfortable and I don't like the slogans or tie-dye etc, dancewear is much hardier and I like leotards with very low backs and high fronts. I bought (M&S) swimsuits that I sometimes wear as leotards, I bought a new navy and another in black recently (below) and haven't even had a chance to wear them.


Fabulous swimsuit!


----------



## sexycombover

I've been lurking the thread after some active participation because I fell off the wagon in a big way. I am finding it hard to cope with stress without retail therapy and bought way more than I should. That said, I plan to sell more things to reconcile my original budget. The good thing is, my donation jar is hopping (do you guys remember me talking about this? Where every time I want to buy something I put money in the donation jar instead?). 

I'm very inspired by you ladies. Keep up the good work. I wont let my own slip up discourage me from making things right.  I just need time to adjust to everything.


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Thank you
> 
> Questions for you all. Sticking with neutrals, which greys, whites and/or creams do prefer and why?


Neutrals for me - black, dark grey, medium grey, light grey (charcoal, graphite, heather, moon, dove), white (not cream not ivory - they don’t look good with my skin tone.) I can layer vibrant coloured scarves with black and white (high contrast). I like wearing grey - there is flexibility with many shades, textures, they layer easily with other coloured pieces in my wardrobe.


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> Very sorry about the pain you're in. Knees obviously take a long, long time. I can't remember if I told you I had knee problems for about 3-4 years after a bad Judo move. I went to see a specialist when I could no longer walk without a stick and he gave me exercises - I do those and Ashtanga and overall I'm happy to remember I can forget about them except for the odd twinge. I can run too but cross-country, no more roadwork and I no longer do martial arts.
> 
> 1) Do you “do” your hair everyday?
> 
> My hair is almost at my waist and wavy. It's fine but there's a lot of it. I brush it with a paddle brush and put it up because it is getting too long. In a week I'll trim it myself. Otherwise just an anti-frizz shampoo and oil replenishing conditioner, usually Keven Murphy products which did the sponsorship of shows I used to work at so have products to last me at least 10 years ha.
> 
> 2) Do you “do” your makeup everyday?
> 
> I do something because:
> 
> a) the makeup will go off whether I'm wearing it or not
> b) I'm on Zoom, FaceTime or whatever nearly every day
> c) I have more time to do it.
> 
> Any chance I do looks that don't involve mascara. If I was going out 'properly' it would be the one thing I need because my lashes are blond but I don't think that mascara is good for eyes.
> 
> 3) What is your cutest in home / lounge wear?
> 
> I just get dressed. It's 07:20 and I'm wearing a red-purple cord mini, men's aubergine T-shirt and a vintage turquoise wool sweater. Obviously I wear slippers and not boots indoors.
> 
> My running shoes and running jacket are Nike but for indoor exercise I wear mostly Bloch dancewear. Specialist Yoga stuff I find a waste of money, not that comfortable and I don't like the slogans or tie-dye etc, dancewear is much hardier and I like leotards with very low backs and high fronts. I bought (M&S) swimsuits that I sometimes wear as leotards, I bought a new navy and another in black recently (below) and haven't even had a chance to wear them.


So, sorry about your knee. It’s so frustrating. We are supposed to stay active and then the activity causes an injury.    This time it’s my foot. But it plus my knee which still needs another surgery had thrown my gait off so I ache in my hips and legs (starts with my back). Going to the chiropractor helps a great deal. But, I’ve stopped going (even though he’s open) because I didn’t see it as “essential”. I’m going to have to change my thought on that.
My doctor move my apt to Thursday. So it’s another day in quarantine.

Cute swimsuit! 


msd_bags said:


> 1.  I definitely don't do my hair everyday!  Pre-quarantine days, I would blow dry my hair everyday.  Now, just air dry.  I consider this as the time for my hair to be able to breathe naturally.
> 2.  As it is especially hot nowadays, and with nowhere to go to, I don't put on any makeup, except the 2x I did video calls for work.  Well, for the first video call I put on some CC cream and some liquid makeup, the next day I woke up with puffed right eye!  Allergy!  I didn't use any different product, I guess my skin just reacted.
> 3.  I wear cotton shirts and shorts!  I'm normally very particular about ironing my clothes, even simple shirts.  But with staying home now all the time, ironing is one less task to do!


I don’t own any shorts. I may look online for some lounge shorts.


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Quarantine wear questions:
> 
> 1) Do you “do” your hair everyday?
> 
> 2) Do you “do” your makeup everyday?
> 
> 3) What is your cutest in home / lounge wear?
> 
> For me:
> 1) I don’t “do” my hair everyday. It’s long and curly / wavy. I’m taking this time to avoid the heat of flat irons and curling irons. So, I wash it on the same schedule but, I let my hair air dry.  Then I wear it “down” or in a cute high poufy bun. One day I was so bored, I wore two high wavy pigtails. Mr. S actually liked it. He’s such a goof ball.
> 
> 2) I love well done makeup on other people but don’t wear much...because I’m not great at applying it (need to watch some YouTube videos). I’m still wearing eyeliner and mascara because I think I look sleepy without it. Other than that - nope!  The blush and lip color have been abandoned.
> 
> 3) I have no cute loungewear. I realized I don’t even really know what “loungewear” is. And, I’m now no longer certain what I even wore in the evenings before.  So, I’m bouncing between pjs _luckily I just bought those last year and they’re sorta cute-ish  _and workout clothes which are super cute but, leggings / tights all day????  . I’ve tried wearing jeans and t shirts and I feel slightly over dressed and mostly uncomfortable.  I wish I had some light, cute, throw in the laundry, fitted through the waist dresses. Where are those?? Help!
> 
> Here are two of my favorite workout outfits. I tend to be a bit of a pretty workout wear fanatic. Mostly Nike but I pick up one or two others every now and again.  Feel free to post your loungewear pics. I’d love to see!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4704862
> View attachment 4704869


Self Isolation Routine
1) Hair: shower at night, air dry hair; morning - quick brush or ponytail, if unruly
2) Makeup: Yes to makeup, adjustments: less eye makeup, yes to brows and eyeliner, skipping mascara and skipping eyeshadow some days
3) Clothing: yoga pants or running tights, t shirt or long sleeve t shirt, cardigan or sweatshirt; zoom meeting yesterday: blazer, cashmere sweater, slacks, pointy flats, pearl earrings, pearl necklace, watch and rings (skipped bracelets); hair curled and full makeup


----------



## Sparkletastic

I appreciate people sharing their quarantine routine!!! I’m going to go back to my regular routine minus the business wear.  I’m tired of seeing my hair in a bun and I can’t take one more day in PJ’s. 

So, back to doing my hair & makeup. My workout clothes are cute so I’m good wearing those. Leggings and t shirts are ok. I’ve never been a fan of jeans - the ones I have are “go out” jeans - fitted, embellished, or something else - so that’s not an option.  And, I’m going to scour the web for pretty but comfortable casual dresses.

I just need to feel like a productive “adult” during this time.  Working in schlubby clothes is making me crazy.


----------



## papertiger

Thanks everyone for the swimsuit love - very reasonable price too. 

Couldn't wait, already cut my hair myself this morning. I don't think it's too hard if it's all one length, long and wavy. 

Worked inside for most of the day, lunch hour spent playing Bach (badly as usual). Late afternoon spent putting in raspberry bushes and watering. Onions in now, potatoes in, spinach and strawberries doing OK as are sage and rosemary put in last year. Apple tree is a dwarf variety but fingers crossed we get something. Not sure if the beans will ever take. DH did most but I am good at tilling and fetching water (our hose won't stretch that far) 

H Evie and DH's MJ messenger used to keep our essentials like lip balm, sunglasses, phones etc. I think I just take a bag out to pretend I'm going somewhere. Wore one of my SS20 Plume en Fete too, felt very regal.


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> Thanks everyone for the swimsuit love - very reasonable price too.
> 
> Couldn't wait, already cut my hair myself this morning. I don't think it's too hard if it's all one length, long and wavy.
> 
> Worked inside for most of the day, lunch hour spent playing Bach (badly as usual). Late afternoon spent putting in raspberry bushes and watering. Onions in now, potatoes in, spinach and strawberries doing OK as are sage and rosemary put in last year. Apple tree is a dwarf variety but fingers crossed we get something. Not sure if the beans will ever take. DH did most but I am good at tilling and fetching water (our hose won't stretch that far)
> 
> H Evie and DH's MJ messenger used to keep our essentials like lip balm, sunglasses, phones etc. I think I just take a bag out to pretend I'm going somewhere. Wore one of my SS20 Plume en Fete too, felt very regal.


If I had a wonderful hobby like this I think I’d be dealing with this better. Your garden looks lovely. Enjoy!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> If I had a wonderful hobby like this I think I’d be dealing with this better. Your garden looks lovely. Enjoy!


Now is the time to try a new hobby.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Really? That's quite special. Of course there's so many textures and finishes of black.
> 
> I like black but I know it's really not my best neutral unless minimal and/or dramatic. Blackened (shaded) colours maybe.


For me black is the only colour which makes my face look like a blank canvas in my natural skin tone. Any other colours indicate a mood or style and change my skintone optically. 
When I wear black I can be anything depending on make-up, hair and styling- from total frump over businesslike, modest, minimalistic, ....to glamour puss. 
Plus didn´t Madonna once say one looked big as a sofa in anything but black?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Quarantine wear questions:
> 
> 1) Do you “do” your hair everyday?
> 
> 2) Do you “do” your makeup everyday?
> 
> 3) What is your cutest in home / lounge wear?
> 
> For me:
> 1) I don’t “do” my hair everyday. It’s long and curly / wavy. I’m taking this time to avoid the heat of flat irons and curling irons. So, I wash it on the same schedule but, I let my hair air dry.  Then I wear it “down” or in a cute high poufy bun. One day I was so bored, I wore two high wavy pigtails. Mr. S actually liked it. He’s such a goof ball.
> 
> 2) I love well done makeup on other people but don’t wear much...because I’m not great at applying it (need to watch some YouTube videos). I’m still wearing eyeliner and mascara because I think I look sleepy without it. Other than that - nope!  The blush and lip color have been abandoned.
> 
> 3) I have no cute loungewear. I realized I don’t even really know what “loungewear” is. And, I’m now no longer certain what I even wore in the evenings before.  So, I’m bouncing between pjs _luckily I just bought those last year and they’re sorta cute-ish  _and workout clothes which are super cute but, leggings / tights all day????  . I’ve tried wearing jeans and t shirts and I feel slightly over dressed and mostly uncomfortable.  I wish I had some light, cute, throw in the laundry, fitted through the waist dresses. Where are those?? Help!
> 
> Here are two of my favorite workout outfits. I tend to be a bit of a pretty workout wear fanatic. Mostly Nike but I pick up one or two others every now and again.  Feel free to post your loungewear pics. I’d love to see!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4704862
> View attachment 4704869



1) I don´t actually "do" my hair. It´s long, so I wear a tight bun like my Grandma used to do. It badly needs the roots dyed, so I might give this a go within the next few days. 

2) I rarely do make-up now, but sometimes I suddenly feel the need and then it´ll be a light foundation, heavy eyeliner and mascara, some blush and a nude lipstick. 

3) Sorry, I don´t even know what loungewear is-  gorgeous 40ies housecoats with fur or feather trims?  - so my every day at home outfits are jeans, black long sleeve t-shirts, my huge crochet stole and Ugg boots. As soon as it gets warmer the latter will give way to black flip flops. 

4) Oops, I do not do workouts, haven´t ever done any, so there´s no sportswear. I found a pair of grey sweatpants my older son put aside for his younger brother which do fit me (but are still sizes too big for my younger son) and borrowed them to use as pjs. Not cute, but nice and warm!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> 1) I don´t actually "do" my hair. It´s long, so I wear a tight bun like my Grandma used to do. It badly needs the roots dyed, so I might give this a go within the next few days.
> 
> 2) I rarely do make-up now, but sometimes I suddenly feel the need and then it´ll be a light foundation, heavy eyeliner and mascara, some blush and a nude lipstick.
> 
> 3) Sorry, I don´t even know what loungewear is-  gorgeous 40ies housecoats with fur or feather trims?  - so my every day at home outfits are jeans, black long sleeve t-shirts, my huge crochet stole and Ugg boots. As soon as it gets warmer the latter will give way to black flip flops.
> 
> 4) Oops, I do not do workouts, haven´t ever done any, so there´s no sportswear. I found a pair of grey sweatpants my older son put aside for his younger brother which do fit me (but are still sizes too big for my younger son) and borrowed them to use as pjs. Not cute, but nice and warm!


I do have a great pair of sweatpants that I forgot about too. Rarely wear them unless I am painting .


----------



## southernbelle43

I “do” my hair everyday. But I wear it short and it is growing out and it is flat. I seriously need a perm. So I have a very attractive ***** comb over that is driving me batty. I am thinking about dyeing it orange. 
 I wear make up every day no  matter what, rain or shine, work or not, sick or not...foundation, mascara,  blush and when dressing up I add a little eyeliner
I have no loungewear other than a comfy shirt and a pair of cotton pajama bottoms. 
I am basically dull


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Quarantine wear questions:
> 
> 1) Do you “do” your hair everyday?
> 
> 2) Do you “do” your makeup everyday?
> 
> 3) What is your cutest in home / lounge wear?
> 
> For me:
> 1) I don’t “do” my hair everyday. It’s long and curly / wavy. I’m taking this time to avoid the heat of flat irons and curling irons. So, I wash it on the same schedule but, I let my hair air dry.  Then I wear it “down” or in a cute high poufy bun. One day I was so bored, I wore two high wavy pigtails. Mr. S actually liked it. He’s such a goof ball.
> 
> 2) I love well done makeup on other people but don’t wear much...because I’m not great at applying it (need to watch some YouTube videos). I’m still wearing eyeliner and mascara because I think I look sleepy without it. Other than that - nope!  The blush and lip color have been abandoned.
> 
> 3) I have no cute loungewear. I realized I don’t even really know what “loungewear” is. And, I’m now no longer certain what I even wore in the evenings before.  So, I’m bouncing between pjs _luckily I just bought those last year and they’re sorta cute-ish  _and workout clothes which are super cute but, leggings / tights all day????  . I’ve tried wearing jeans and t shirts and I feel slightly over dressed and mostly uncomfortable.  I wish I had some light, cute, throw in the laundry, fitted through the waist dresses. Where are those?? Help!
> 
> Here are two of my favorite workout outfits. I tend to be a bit of a pretty workout wear fanatic. Mostly Nike but I pick up one or two others every now and again.  Feel free to post your loungewear pics. I’d love to see!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4704862
> View attachment 4704869


1. I just brush my hair once in the morning and forget about it the rest of day. I don't wash it every day. I used to straighten it, but now I let it stay natural. I stopped dyeing my hair months ago so by the time this is over, I might be completely gray.
2. no makeup
3. I have tons of loungewear. Years ago I started wearing things to sleep in that didn't look like pajamas so if I answered the door in the morning, no one would realize I hadn't gotten dressed yet. During the winter, I wear sweatpants; when it gets warmer, I wear yoga pants. I usually wear a long sleeved tee or sweatshirt on the top. Long sleeves even in the summer when I sleep so my arms don't get too cold if I put them outside the covers. Now that I'm not going anywhere, I have lots of comfy clothes to wear. We use air conditioning in the summer so I wear long sleeves and long pants around the house even then.


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> Now is the time to try a new hobby.


Ok. Sooooo, yeah. But, I liked my existing hobbies.  I like dance, biking, hiking, (really anything active that isn’t a sport) and entertaining. Sooooo... I’m kinda out of luck right now with a compromised bottom half that can’t move easily and social distancing.   My other main hobby is reading. That’s been my saving grace. I have been throwing myself into my French lessons but, there is only so much of that I can do without going crazy. 

New stuff - I’ve tried drawing and am moving into painting. I have zero talent  and don’t really like it. I’m giving it a good college try, though.  

So, I’m flummoxed. I’ve spent my “life” building a “life” I enjoy - despite many trials, tragedies... etc. So, honestly, if I haven’t been doing it, it’s probably because I don’t want to do it.  Lol!!! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> 3) *Sorry, I don´t even know what loungewear is*-  gorgeous 40ies housecoats with fur or feather trims?  - so my every day at home outfits are jeans, black long sleeve t-shirts, my huge crochet stole and Ugg boots. As soon as it gets warmer the latter will give way to black flip flops.
> 
> 4) Oops, I do not do workouts, haven´t ever done any, so there´s no sportswear. I found a pair of grey sweatpants my older son put aside for his younger brother which do fit me (but are still sizes too big for my younger son) and borrowed them to use as pjs. Not cute, but nice and warm!


Ohmigiodness!  Thank you for saying that!  I’ve obviously heard the term before but, I never  thought about it til everyone started talking about it due to Covid-19.  That’s one reason, I’m struggling to dress daily. What is loungewear??? LOL!!!


southernbelle43 said:


> I “do” my hair everyday. But I wear it short and it is growing out and it is flat. I seriously need a perm. So* I have a very attractive ***** comb over that is driving me batty.* I am thinking about dyeing it orange.
> I wear make up every day no  matter what, rain or shine, work or not, sick or not...foundation, mascara,  blush and when dressing up I add a little eyeliner
> I have no loungewear other than a comfy shirt and a pair of cotton pajama bottoms.
> I am basically dull


 ROFL on your *****-over. 

I have long side swept face framing bangs that are dangerously falling into sheepdog territory.  But, I can see other ways to style it. No worries there. 

My only real beauty emergency is my nails. I’m happy doing my pedis but, I have dip powder on my nails. Something’s gonna have to give on that this weekend.


----------



## keodi

Sparkletastic said:


> OMG! I  remember panty girdles. Lol!!!  And I also remember being a size zero and still thinking I needed to wear a “shaper” to slim my thighs.  What in the ham sandwich was I thinking???
> 
> *Lordt. I’m so anti girdles and spanx. They belong in the pit of he** with uncomfortable shoes and any bra that pinches.*   Either go to the gym and get the body you “want” or love the body you “have”. Strangling our poor bodies just doesn’t make sense to me. No shame if you do it. I’m just not not trying to be uncomfortable...ever.
> Ah!  I never thought about the process issue. I just thought that with yellows, pale pinks, etc that true white shouldn’t be an issue. I thought it was more a reflection of trends and demand.


Amen to that!


Sparkletastic said:


> Quarantine wear questions:
> 
> 1) Do you “do” your hair everyday?
> 
> 2) Do you “do” your makeup everyday?
> 
> 3) What is your cutest in home / lounge wear?
> 
> For me:
> 1) I don’t “do” my hair everyday. It’s long and curly / wavy. I’m taking this time to avoid the heat of flat irons and curling irons. So, I wash it on the same schedule but, I let my hair air dry.  Then I wear it “down” or in a cute high poufy bun. One day I was so bored, I wore two high wavy pigtails. Mr. S actually liked it. He’s such a goof ball.
> 
> 2) I love well done makeup on other people but don’t wear much...because I’m not great at applying it (need to watch some YouTube videos). I’m still wearing eyeliner and mascara because I think I look sleepy without it. Other than that - nope!  The blush and lip color have been abandoned.
> 
> 3) I have no cute loungewear. I realized I don’t even really know what “loungewear” is. And, I’m now no longer certain what I even wore in the evenings before.  So, I’m bouncing between pjs _luckily I just bought those last year and they’re sorta cute-ish  _and workout clothes which are super cute but, leggings / tights all day????  . I’ve tried wearing jeans and t shirts and I feel slightly over dressed and mostly uncomfortable.  I wish I had some light, cute, throw in the laundry, fitted through the waist dresses. Where are those?? Help!
> 
> Here are two of my favorite workout outfits. I tend to be a bit of a pretty workout wear fanatic. Mostly Nike but I pick up one or two others every now and again.  Feel free to post your loungewear pics. I’d love to see!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4704862
> View attachment 4704869



1) Do you “do” your hair everyday?
Yes, I have shoulder length hair, I use my curling wand to create beachy waves

2) Do you “do” your makeup everyday?
Yes, eyeshadow, mascara, eyeliner. I'm not a big foundation person i use a tinted moisturizer. exactly the way I would if I was commuting in.

3) What is your cutest in home / lounge wear?
Working from home I still dress to be presentable just a bit casual so a tube pencil skirt, blouse/ t shirt with a cardigan and sometimes slacks but the pull on pants from eileen fisher so that i'm comfortable when i sit at my desk in my home office.
I started reading more, and I started back up with my French lessons


----------



## keodi

dcooney4 said:


> I received my Posh purchase. It is brand new and still had all the wrapping on it. I took it all off to check it out. It is quite cute. The strap could be a bit longer but it is long enough .


very nice! I like!


----------



## msd_bags

Just some observation (mild rant?) from me regarding video calling for work here.  To put this in context, this is the first time for our company to be on a work from home arrangement.  In fact in my country, this is a first for most people.  

So our management committee held a Zoom meeting last week for the first time.  I was a bit surprised that there were some people in the group who looked a bit unkept (they didn't normally look this way in the office).  We are a small company so we are not strictly formal.  But even then, couldn't you at least look presentable?  Like maybe comb your hair and not look like you had just gotten out of bed?  This is still a management meeting after all, just done on an online platform.  One guy was on his bed, with a pillow.  Sometimes I'd see him get up, do some house stuff.  I don't know.  Maybe I was expecting a bit more (as I actually shampooed and blow dried my hair and put on very light makeup for that meeting).  But maybe there should be a WFH video calling decorum that our company should adopt.  Well, this caught us by surprise, I suppose later on, we will be able to set up something. 

End of rant.


----------



## Sparkletastic

msd_bags said:


> Just some observation (mild rant?) from me regarding video calling for work here.  To put this in context, this is the first time for our company to be on a work from home arrangement.  In fact in my country, this is a first for most people.
> 
> So our management committee held a Zoom meeting last week for the first time.  I was a bit surprised that there were some people in the group who looked a bit unkept (they didn't normally look this way in the office).  We are a small company so we are not strictly formal.  But even then, couldn't you at least look presentable?  Like maybe comb your hair and not look like you had just gotten out of bed?  This is still a management meeting after all, just done on an online platform.  One guy was on his bed, with a pillow.  Sometimes I'd see him get up, do some house stuff.  I don't know.  Maybe I was expecting a bit more (as I actually shampooed and blow dried my hair and put on very light makeup for that meeting).  But maybe there should be a WFH video calling decorum that our company should adopt.  Well, this caught us by surprise, I suppose later on, we will be able to set up something.
> 
> End of rant.


Completely agree. I don’t feel people have to necessarily dress up but, please be clean, combed and in clean, fresh clothing. 

I’m also tired of seeing the unkempt house backgrounds. Again, no one needs to do set design or make their house look like a display home. But, shelves of junk or obviously dirty settings are distracting and sometimes repulsive. 

Clean body, clean clothes and a clean wall. That’s all ya need.


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Clean body, clean clothes and a clean wall. That’s all ya need.


----------



## Rhl2987

momasaurus said:


> You are really disciplined! As long as you are working out every day, indulging in food sounds perfectly reasonable. (And are you nursing your daughter? I forget)
> New face regime is my favorite thing! I did that last year (mostly thanks to @papertiger. Have fun with that.


Yes, I am still nursing! She seems to be weaning a little but we had such a terrible struggle with it in the beginning that it’s entirely sweet now and we may continue for a bit. 

I truly hope I can ease up on the sweets at some point soon. Perhaps we don’t reorder any from the grocery store after these are done. 

How fun you redid your face products last year! Did you get new makeup as well?


----------



## Rhl2987

cowgirlsboots said:


> White week already? Time for a house search as there can´t be many here and the few are well hidden as I am not a white bag person and only ever reach for them when a vintage outfit doesn´t work with anything else...
> Ok, here they are:
> 
> let´s start at the front door.
> 
> This one never left the spot near the front door where I put it after DH brought it in from some house clearance. It´s 60ies plastic GDR and so far I did not do anything to or with it.
> View attachment 4703891
> 
> 
> 
> Staying in the 60ies and in the GDR: cream coloured vinyl handbag. Sturdy and roomy.
> View attachment 4703893
> 
> 
> 
> full contrast: 1961 Dior, creamy patent leather, far from perfect, but still special
> View attachment 4703895
> 
> View attachment 4703896
> 
> American shoes which match the bag nicely (but are the most uncomfortable shoes I own!)
> View attachment 4703903
> 
> 
> 
> from about the same time- very understated leather clutch and classic frame bag.
> View attachment 4703892
> View attachment 4703894


Beautiful and classy. Those shoes are so lovely! I’m sorry they’re so uncomfortable.


----------



## momasaurus

Rhl2987 said:


> Yes, I am still nursing! She seems to be weaning a little but we had such a terrible struggle with it in the beginning that it’s entirely sweet now and we may continue for a bit.
> 
> I truly hope I can ease up on the sweets at some point soon. Perhaps we don’t reorder any from the grocery store after these are done.
> 
> How fun you redid your face products last year! Did you get new makeup as well?


I am definitely eating more candy than usual, LOL. But I don't really like cakes, pies, and other dessert things, so I don't feel guilty. I do like ice cream!
Actually I have been wearing less makeup as I get older. I used to have a thousand eye shadows, now just 3. Eyeliner is important, and I've been playing with lipstick for ages. In isolation I've been putting on lipstick just to see how long it lasts. For video conferencing and other such work, I wear a tiny bit of makeup and a scarf. Just comfy socks on my feet, though!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> My white & cream bags
> 
> *2016:*
> • Chanel Ivory jumbo single classic flap w/ ‘08 Bijoux chain (this bag was aka “the cracker”)
> • Badgley Mischka Can’t Remember thr Model white Saffiano style leather with ghw (this bag was wrong in every way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4704083
> View attachment 4704084
> *2020*:
> Dior Limited Edition Diorama in eggshell calfskin with gold embroidery and ghw.
> 
> View attachment 4704085
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am on an eternal hunt for a true white bag w/shw. I wish I could find a cute camera bag in that color combination. That would be perfect.
> 
> The ivory Chanel was a big mistake. I bought it because I thought I “should” have an ivory / beige bag. Well...I shouldn’t.  I don’t wear colors that go well with beige (no earth tones, not a lot of blue / navy and very few pastels)  Add to that, all beige / ivory Chanel jumbos look like a big cracker to me  and this bag was destined to almost never be worn.  I finally sold at a loss but, that was better than having bag guilt every time I opened my closet. LOL!
> 
> The Badgley Mischka was a impulse purchase at Saks one day because it was on clearance.  (does anything good come from impulse clearance purchases?) I hated the bag almost as soon as it came home. The leather was too stiff. The bag is smallish but has divided compartments so nothing fit. The gold was GOLD! So, eventually I sent it off to a good home. Lol!
> 
> On the complete opposite end of the continuum, I *adore* my new Diorama. I still struggle a bit with the color combo but it’s so beautiful that I’m making it work and even buying clothes and shoes to coordinate. Lol! That’s when you know you reeeeeaaaallly love a bag.


Was the Diorama a gift or self chosen? Lovely bags! I can't remember if there was a story behind that one.


----------



## Vintage Leather

My company is having us do weekly online meetings. We are all annoyed by the camera and microphone thing. Often, when the camera is on, it's focused on a pet. Max is very annoyed by this trend, he'll be napping and wake up to find out that he's a zoom-star.  
I've met a lot of my coworker's pets this past week and a half.  



Sparkletastic said:


> Quarantine wear questions:
> 
> 1) Do you “do” your hair everyday?
> 
> 2) Do you “do” your makeup everyday?
> 
> 3) What is your cutest in home / lounge wear?



1) my hair is very fine and very straight - if I wash it too frequently, it becomes brittle, but if I wait too long, it becomes oily.  So, I've been keeping my usual washing and conditioning schedule, then twisting it up in a french twist.

2) If I'm going to the grocery store, I'll put on lipstick.  Otherwise? Heck no.

3) I have very little loungewear and it's sad.  Most days I wear a plain t-shirt and a full skirt with pockets.


----------



## Rhl2987

I am interested how everyone here feels the quarantine and lockdown will affect their behavior after things open back up. I still have bags on my wishlist but I'm not as excited about them anymore. I'm not excited about starting my same shopping habits again. I will be very happy to visit my local H store and see everyone, but I just can't see continuing on the same way I was before all of this happened. Perhaps, eventually, things will return back to normal for me and my mental state. We'll see. I'm very curious about that. 

I was nervous that my work would take a hard pause for 1.5-2.5 months, which would mean I would stop getting paid, but it seems that we're continuing on with at least half the work that was expected. We just started paying half of our daycare costs this week, and I'm trying to figure out how to directly give gift cards or monies to the teachers. I need to call today. I'm not interested in going to the daycare physically to drop off Visa gift cards. I'd rather do something virtually. We are picking up food two or three times a week but, with the new guidance of not even going to grocery stores for the next two weeks (recommendation rather than a mandate), we will likely switch to delivery of restaurant food. I bought one pair of Golden Goose sneakers on sale because I love mine and have been wearing them out on walks.

I've dressed up a couple times, both over the weekend, for walks or FaceTimes. It's just for fun and breaks up the monotony. I do wear jeans most everyday during the week though. It's nice to get out of my PJs. I don't wear makeup except for your odd day here and there for a specific customer video chat. 

I think being home with children has made us a little more accident prone. My daughter got a splinter a few days ago that I had to try to dig out of her toe. I couldn't get it all so part of it is still in there and we're washing and using Neosporin. Yesterday she fell and seriously scraped up her face on a rock outside, so I washed that and put Neosporin but I bet it's going to be painful today. Poor baby. The other day I was on my laptop for a second and, before I knew it, she was 2/3 of the way up the stairs. Precocious little 11.5 month old... We had to move the gate at the bottom of the stairs because she just moves it out of her way. She's figured out how to get around it...


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> What pretty bags! I love all three colors. Which one are you thinking or releasing?


Perhaps the Gris Asphalt!


----------



## Rhl2987

momasaurus said:


> I am definitely eating more candy than usual, LOL. But I don't really like cakes, pies, and other dessert things, so I don't feel guilty. I do like ice cream!
> Actually I have been wearing less makeup as I get older. I used to have a thousand eye shadows, now just 3. Eyeliner is important, and I've been playing with lipstick for ages. In isolation I've been putting on lipstick just to see how long it lasts. For video conferencing and other such work, I wear a tiny bit of makeup and a scarf. Just comfy socks on my feet, though!


I haven't really worn eyeshadow since high school! I'm so lazy with makeup. In fact, I wear bronzer as blush. I love that you're wearing lipstick daily! I've been wearing my H lip balm and the orange poppy lip shine most days. I did wear H Rouge Casaque matte lipstick over the weekend though! It's in my first picture I just posted. Can you please share your reviews with us? I'm interested to hear what has staying power!


----------



## Rhl2987

papertiger said:


> Feeling sad I can't take any of mine out for a spin on this sunny day. You all must be a bit bored with me showing you the same bags year after year but anyway here are my ivory white bags. I mostly wear them in the Summer but the YSL can work all year round.
> 
> The one I had first was my large YSL Marjorelle (2009) and still one of my favourite large bags, it's been so great.
> The oldest in age is my grandmother's 1940s Arceau clutch, I think the hw is brass. The craftsperson at Hermes worked on it for free because she said it was such an honour, how lovely was that.
> The Gucci Flora Nice was a present from my mother when we went on Holiday in Cannes and NICE about 6 years ago. It is lined with purple linen. It lives next to my bed in Summer.
> The Barbato ostrich tote is huge but light weight, an amazing piece I bought in the sale (coz no one is as crazy enough but me to buy a white exotic bag especially that large). I think the texture actually helps conceal marks.
> The Gucci Bold BTH's official colour is Chalk but I tell you _this_ is the bag I worry most about regarding getting dirty. I probably should have gone for the black but never mind.
> I have an off-white and snake Chanel Cambon tote that I always forget about - until I need to go to a wedding.


I love how you have such a wide variety of sizes, leathers, shapes, you name it. I would never get bored of seeing anyone's bags here!!


----------



## Rhl2987

@ElainePG I'm sorry that the surprise party was canceled! I'm glad your husband didn't have to be disappointed. Perhaps just a FaceTime or Zoom with some of his closest friends could be enough?

I'm thinking of arranging a Zoom bday party for my daughter. I need to get on it though, but I also need my husband to help plan since he is very opinionated on things like gifts and cake for some reason!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> _News from the Quarantine:_
> 
> I went through all of my shoes and pulled 14 pair that need to go.
> • Listed the 2 designer pair
> • Pitching 4 (I’d donate them but I can’t get to anyplace)
> • Set 8 aside on one shelf - I’ll get rid of them as soon as I find replacements.
> 
> I just need to focus and manage my shoes like I did my handbags:
> • Keep a list of what I wear
> • Aggressively upgrade anything I’m not excited about
> • Be relentless about each pair I own being both beautiful and functional (comfortable).
> 
> Meanwhile, I’m ticked at one of my good friends. She is having some ladies over on Saturday for dinner and drinks and invited me to come.  She said we’ve all been stuck in our houses so we and probably don’t have the virus. So, since no one is “close to 60 or sickly”, we “deserve” a little fun. In the nicest way I know how, I told her she was being selfish, ignorant and short sighted. Our bunch of friends don’t “deserve” to party any more than anyone else. She vehemently disagreed with me and said I was being ridiculous and a “killjoy”.
> 
> 
> 
> She is a brilliant, highly successful, extremely well educated and caring woman. How does she not get that this isn’t ok? I’m so bored that I think paint drying would be Friday night excitement. But, it is what it is. SMH! I’m looking at her a little differently now.


Wow about your friend!! I'm shocked. I agree with you that I look at people differently from things like this. Earlier on, like weeks ago, I was trying to give myself and give people grace as they adjusted to the new situation and made missteps along the way. Now, at least in my area, it's supposed to be the worst over these next two weeks. That's disappointing! If it were me, I would reach out to the other friends (if you're close with any of them) to get a gauge on how well attended it might be. Could be overboard but I would make my thoughts known to close friends. Mine are probably sick of hearing my thoughts by now 

Congratulations on your listings!! Keep us posted! Does it seem to anyone like shoes are the thing to buy right now? As in, people are still buying shoes? That's how it seems to me from what I'm seeing out there.


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> I wonder if my shoes are going to fit after not wearing proper shoes for all this time!


I've been trying mine every once in awhile hah! Just to see if they fit.


----------



## Rhl2987

ladysarah said:


> I think it’s very tempting to go out and meet friends and do something fun, until one hears of people they know dying. And then start wondering if they killed them. Speaking for myself, until the beginning of March I did not realise how serious this was and was still planning trips and outings.


I think early March is where people where I live started taking this more seriously. So, I was doing things until probably late February as well. Mostly just going to stores still and taking my daughter to daycare.


----------



## Rhl2987

papertiger said:


> Thank you
> 
> Questions for you all. Sticking with neutrals, which greys, whites and/or creams do prefer and why?


I don't like whites or creams only because they're so easily stained. I love grays, like all of the H grays. I used to lust after Gris Mouette, but now I feel that is too cold for me. I think etoupe is lovely, but I must not truly love it because it's never been on my wishlist. I just enjoy looking at other etoupe bags, like in chevre. I like etain, but have also never requested it, though I may see a bag in etain this year. My favorite is Gris Asphalt. I like that it is warm and I think it's beautiful in Togo and Ostrich. A sellier K25 GA in one of those colors would have been next up for my SO. If I ever get to place another one...


----------



## Rhl2987

dcooney4 said:


> I received my Posh purchase. It is brand new and still had all the wrapping on it. I took it all off to check it out. It is quite cute. The strap could be a bit longer but it is long enough .


I've never shopped Poshmark but I will take a look. Love your new bag!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> I really appreciate everyone backing me up on the party my friend is having. I’m a pretty strong willed person (yeah, I know. Lol!) but, for some reason on this one I was wondering if I’m being too much of a stickler. But, in my gut, it just felt wrong.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the support. I’m going to try to talk to her again after.


You're not being too much of a stickler! And, truly, you're being a good friend with trying to patiently get through to her instead of writing her off entirely. I got very upset when someone I know from high school made a post with racist connotations, related to Covid. I did not say anything but I think he either deleted the post or made most of his posts hidden from me. I will go unfriend.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> OMG! I  remember panty girdles. Lol!!!  And I also remember being a size zero and still thinking I needed to wear a “shaper” to slim my thighs.  What in the ham sandwich was I thinking???
> 
> Lordt. I’m so anti girdles and spanx. They belong in the pit of he** with uncomfortable shoes and any bra that pinches.   Either go to the gym and get the body you “want” or love the body you “have”. Strangling our poor bodies just doesn’t make sense to me. No shame if you do it. I’m just not not trying to be uncomfortable...ever.
> Ah!  I never thought about the process issue. I just thought that with yellows, pale pinks, etc that true white shouldn’t be an issue. I thought it was more a reflection of trends and demand.


HAHA!! Love this! I don't own Spanx but I know I've worn them to weddings or other events in the past. Perhaps I borrowed my Mom's in high school for dances. What in the heck was I doing back then wearing shape wear?!?!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> Quarantine wear questions:
> 
> 1) Do you “do” your hair everyday?
> 
> 2) Do you “do” your makeup everyday?
> 
> 3) What is your cutest in home / lounge wear?


1) I wash my hair every other day and just leave it down. I would imagine my hair is incredibly healthy right now from just getting to live its best life 

2) I am trying my new skincare products and am LOVING them. They're Roccoco Botanicals through an aesthetician I found on Facebook who is in my area. I put all the products on and finish with a tinted SPF by another line. All recommended for acne prone skin, and to treat other things too, but I hope to get my blemishes under control. Usually no makeup for me except the new H lip products.

On a related and unrelated note, I want to get a LED light by Celluma to help with my skin. Has anyone ever tried one of these?? It's an investment, that's for sure!

3) I have been wearing jeans almost everyday. Over the weekends I mostly wear pajamas. I have drawers full of activewear and leggings but I don't find leggings comfortable to just lounge in!! So I don't stay in them, but I'll try to get some cute/comfy loungewear together for pics in the upcoming days. Good topic for posting!!


----------



## papertiger

Rhl2987 said:


> I am interested how everyone here feels the quarantine and lockdown will affect their behavior after things open back up. I still have bags on my wishlist but I'm not as excited about them anymore. I'm not excited about starting my same shopping habits again. I will be very happy to visit my local H store and see everyone, but I just can't see continuing on the same way I was before all of this happened. Perhaps, eventually, things will return back to normal for me and my mental state. We'll see. I'm very curious about that.
> 
> I was nervous that my work would take a hard pause for 1.5-2.5 months, which would mean I would stop getting paid, but it seems that we're continuing on with at least half the work that was expected. We just started paying half of our daycare costs this week, and I'm trying to figure out how to directly give gift cards or monies to the teachers. I need to call today. I'm not interested in going to the daycare physically to drop off Visa gift cards. I'd rather do something virtually. We are picking up food two or three times a week but, with the new guidance of not even going to grocery stores for the next two weeks (recommendation rather than a mandate), we will likely switch to delivery of restaurant food. I bought one pair of Golden Goose sneakers on sale because I love mine and have been wearing them out on walks.
> 
> I've dressed up a couple times, both over the weekend, for walks or FaceTimes. It's just for fun and breaks up the monotony. I do wear jeans most everyday during the week though. It's nice to get out of my PJs. I don't wear makeup except for your odd day here and there for a specific customer video chat.
> 
> I think being home with children has made us a little more accident prone. My daughter got a splinter a few days ago that I had to try to dig out of her toe. I couldn't get it all so part of it is still in there and we're washing and using Neosporin. Yesterday she fell and seriously scraped up her face on a rock outside, so I washed that and put Neosporin but I bet it's going to be painful today. Poor baby. The other day I was on my laptop for a second and, before I knew it, she was 2/3 of the way up the stairs. Precocious little 11.5 month old... We had to move the gate at the bottom of the stairs because she just moves it out of her way. She's figured out how to get around it...



Sorry about your little one  to her 

On a better note, really glad your work has not dried-up and if this crisis makes us think about our habits just a little that's a good thing


----------



## Rhl2987

sexycombover said:


> I've been lurking the thread after some active participation because I fell off the wagon in a big way. I am finding it hard to cope with stress without retail therapy and bought way more than I should. That said, I plan to sell more things to reconcile my original budget. The good thing is, my donation jar is hopping (do you guys remember me talking about this? Where every time I want to buy something I put money in the donation jar instead?).
> 
> I'm very inspired by you ladies. Keep up the good work. I wont let my own slip up discourage me from making things right.  I just need time to adjust to everything.


I know what you mean about stress shopping! I hope you picked up some pieces that you're very excited about and will love for years to come! I'd love to hear about those. But, please, weigh in here whenever you wish. I shop but I still enjoy being here


----------



## Rhl2987

papertiger said:


> Thanks everyone for the swimsuit love - very reasonable price too.
> 
> Couldn't wait, already cut my hair myself this morning. I don't think it's too hard if it's all one length, long and wavy.
> 
> Worked inside for most of the day, lunch hour spent playing Bach (badly as usual). Late afternoon spent putting in raspberry bushes and watering. Onions in now, potatoes in, spinach and strawberries doing OK as are sage and rosemary put in last year. Apple tree is a dwarf variety but fingers crossed we get something. Not sure if the beans will ever take. DH did most but I am good at tilling and fetching water (our hose won't stretch that far)
> 
> H Evie and DH's MJ messenger used to keep our essentials like lip balm, sunglasses, phones etc. I think I just take a bag out to pretend I'm going somewhere. Wore one of my SS20 Plume en Fete too, felt very regal.


Just stunning. I love your outdoor space! Can't wait to see it when things are planted and once it's in full "bloom!"


----------



## Rhl2987

southernbelle43 said:


> I “do” my hair everyday. But I wear it short and it is growing out and it is flat. I seriously need a perm. So I have a very attractive ***** comb over that is driving me batty. I am thinking about dyeing it orange.
> I wear make up every day no  matter what, rain or shine, work or not, sick or not...foundation, mascara,  blush and when dressing up I add a little eyeliner
> I have no loungewear other than a comfy shirt and a pair of cotton pajama bottoms.
> I am basically dull


Lol about the ***** combover!!


----------



## papertiger

Rhl2987 said:


> I don't like whites or creams only because they're so easily stained. I love grays, like all of the H grays. I used to lust after Gris Mouette, but now I feel that is too cold for me. I think etoupe is lovely, but I must not truly love it because it's never been on my wishlist. I just enjoy looking at other etoupe bags, like in chevre. I like etain, but have also never requested it, though I may see a bag in etain this year. My favorite is Gris Asphalt. I like that it is warm and I think it's beautiful in Togo and Ostrich. A sellier K25 GA in one of those colors would have been next up for my SO. If I ever get to place another one...



I adore Etoupe on others too. 

Gris T and Asphalt are lighter and both chameleon colours. Fingers crossed you get to place an SO for GA.


----------



## Rhl2987

keodi said:


> Amen to that!
> 
> 
> 1) Do you “do” your hair everyday?
> Yes, I have shoulder length hair, I use my curling wand to create beachy waves
> 
> 2) Do you “do” your makeup everyday?
> Yes, eyeshadow, mascara, eyeliner. I'm not a big foundation person i use a tinted moisturizer. exactly the way I would if I was commuting in.
> 
> 3) What is your cutest in home / lounge wear?
> Working from home I still dress to be presentable just a bit casual so a tube pencil skirt, blouse/ t shirt with a cardigan and sometimes slacks but the pull on pants from eileen fisher so that i'm comfortable when i sit at my desk in my home office.
> I started reading more, and I started back up with my French lessons


I do love how put together you sound!! It seems as if you're doing almost the same things as you would to get ready for work!


----------



## papertiger

Rhl2987 said:


> Just stunning. I love your outdoor space! Can't wait to see it when things are planted and once it's in full "bloom!"



Me neither. If I could only grow toilet pater and wholemeal spaghetti I'd be sorted


----------



## Rhl2987

msd_bags said:


> Just some observation (mild rant?) from me regarding video calling for work here.  To put this in context, this is the first time for our company to be on a work from home arrangement.  In fact in my country, this is a first for most people.
> 
> So our management committee held a Zoom meeting last week for the first time.  I was a bit surprised that there were some people in the group who looked a bit unkept (they didn't normally look this way in the office).  We are a small company so we are not strictly formal.  But even then, couldn't you at least look presentable?  Like maybe comb your hair and not look like you had just gotten out of bed?  This is still a management meeting after all, just done on an online platform.  One guy was on his bed, with a pillow.  Sometimes I'd see him get up, do some house stuff.  I don't know.  Maybe I was expecting a bit more (as I actually shampooed and blow dried my hair and put on very light makeup for that meeting).  But maybe there should be a WFH video calling decorum that our company should adopt.  Well, this caught us by surprise, I suppose later on, we will be able to set up something.
> 
> End of rant.


Wow. Some people just don't understand professionalism from home, I suppose. I work with all young people and they all look put together, even if that sometimes means a sporty jacket rather than a blouse. My hair is so long (for me) that I don't feel like professional right now, but I don't like to wear it up for work either.


----------



## Rhl2987

Vintage Leather said:


> My company is having us do weekly online meetings. We are all annoyed by the camera and microphone thing. Often, when the camera is on, it's focused on a pet. Max is very annoyed by this trend, he'll be napping and wake up to find out that he's a zoom-star.
> I've met a lot of my coworker's pets this past week and a half.
> 
> 
> 
> 1) my hair is very fine and very straight - if I wash it too frequently, it becomes brittle, but if I wait too long, it becomes oily.  So, I've been keeping my usual washing and conditioning schedule, then twisting it up in a french twist.
> 
> 2) If I'm going to the grocery store, I'll put on lipstick.  Otherwise? Heck no.
> 
> 3) I have very little loungewear and it's sad.  Most days I wear a plain t-shirt and a full skirt with pockets.


Haha so true about the pets!! They're often the first several minutes of each meeting..


----------



## dramaprincess713

I have failed to keep up with this thread lately, but I will be going back to read what I've missed. In the meantime, I'm in danger of purchasing a Deadly Ponies bag on major sale. I probably shouldn't because it is small for me (although, this current period is showing my that my love for big bags is entirely dependent on my commuting lifestyle...). It's also at top handle - not usually a style I would go for - but does have a shoulder strap. However, I can't tell how long the strap drop is, and I worry it might be too long for my tastes. By all accounts and purposes, I probably really shouldn't buy it. BUT, it's blue and I love blue bags. It's similar in dimensions and style to the Speedy 25, which I've always kind of thought about getting, maybe, someday, so maybe this would be a good substitute. It also seems to be similar in dimensions to the Alexander Wang Rockie, which actually did work for me as far as capacity goest. And the leather is amazing, and the price is so so good. I doubt I'll ever find it at this price again. So, I don't know, but I need to decide soon as I don't think it'll last long!


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> I have failed to keep up with this thread lately, but I will be going back to read what I've missed. In the meantime, I'm in danger of purchasing a Deadly Ponies bag on major sale. I probably shouldn't because it is small for me (although, this current period is showing my that my love for big bags is entirely dependent on my commuting lifestyle...). It's also at top handle - not usually a style I would go for - but does have a shoulder strap. However, I can't tell how long the strap drop is, and I worry it might be too long for my tastes. By all accounts and purposes, I probably really shouldn't buy it. BUT, it's blue and I love blue bags. It's similar in dimensions and style to the Speedy 25, which I've always kind of thought about getting, maybe, someday, so maybe this would be a good substitute. It also seems to be similar in dimensions to the Alexander Wang Rockie, which actually did work for me as far as capacity goest. And the leather is amazing, and the price is so so good. I doubt I'll ever find it at this price again. So, I don't know, but I need to decide soon as I don't think it'll last long!


You listed all the reasons why you should not buy it.  Love of leather, not style.  There will always be another sale. I probably sound like your mother ,lol.   But believe me I have been where you are and ended up wasting money. Save it for the bag that you see and your heart says, Oh my gosh that is perfect in every way!!!!


----------



## More bags

Rhl2987 said:


> I am interested how everyone here feels the quarantine and lockdown will affect their behavior after things open back up. I still have bags on my wishlist but I'm not as excited about them anymore. I'm not excited about starting my same shopping habits again. I will be very happy to visit my local H store and see everyone, but I just can't see continuing on the same way I was before all of this happened. Perhaps, eventually, things will return back to normal for me and my mental state. We'll see. I'm very curious about that.
> 
> I was nervous that my work would take a hard pause for 1.5-2.5 months, which would mean I would stop getting paid, but it seems that we're continuing on with at least half the work that was expected. We just started paying half of our daycare costs this week, and I'm trying to figure out how to directly give gift cards or monies to the teachers. I need to call today. I'm not interested in going to the daycare physically to drop off Visa gift cards. I'd rather do something virtually. We are picking up food two or three times a week but, with the new guidance of not even going to grocery stores for the next two weeks (recommendation rather than a mandate), we will likely switch to delivery of restaurant food. I bought one pair of Golden Goose sneakers on sale because I love mine and have been wearing them out on walks.
> 
> I've dressed up a couple times, both over the weekend, for walks or FaceTimes. It's just for fun and breaks up the monotony. I do wear jeans most everyday during the week though. It's nice to get out of my PJs. I don't wear makeup except for your odd day here and there for a specific customer video chat.
> 
> I think being home with children has made us a little more accident prone. My daughter got a splinter a few days ago that I had to try to dig out of her toe. I couldn't get it all so part of it is still in there and we're washing and using Neosporin. Yesterday she fell and seriously scraped up her face on a rock outside, so I washed that and put Neosporin but I bet it's going to be painful today. Poor baby. The other day I was on my laptop for a second and, before I knew it, she was 2/3 of the way up the stairs. Precocious little 11.5 month old... We had to move the gate at the bottom of the stairs because she just moves it out of her way. She's figured out how to get around it...


You look fabulous and your DD is adorable.


----------



## Rhl2987

papertiger said:


> Me neither. If I could only grow toilet pater and wholemeal spaghetti I'd be sorted


I love how wholemeal spaghetti is the second thing on your list haha! I mean, it's a staple so I completely understand you. I would perhaps grow bananas, eggs, and donuts  We eat so many bananas. My daughter has one per day and my husband and I have 1-2 per day. I could eat eggs everyday so we go through probably more than a dozen each week. And donuts...well, they're donuts!


----------



## Rhl2987

papertiger said:


> I adore Etoupe on others too.
> 
> Gris T and Asphalt are lighter and both chameleon colours. Fingers crossed you get to place an SO for GA.


Thank you! I have 3 outstanding at this point, so I'd love for those to show up! Not holding my breath.


----------



## Rhl2987

More bags said:


> You look fabulous and your DD is adorable.


Thank you! Maybe I will continue to dress up once or twice per weekend, just for fun! I dress my daughter up everyday because it makes me, my Mom, and sister happy


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Thanks everyone for the swimsuit love - very reasonable price too.
> 
> Couldn't wait, already cut my hair myself this morning. I don't think it's too hard if it's all one length, long and wavy.
> 
> Worked inside for most of the day, lunch hour spent playing Bach (badly as usual). Late afternoon spent putting in raspberry bushes and watering. Onions in now, potatoes in, spinach and strawberries doing OK as are sage and rosemary put in last year. Apple tree is a dwarf variety but fingers crossed we get something. Not sure if the beans will ever take. DH did most but I am good at tilling and fetching water (our hose won't stretch that far)
> 
> H Evie and DH's MJ messenger used to keep our essentials like lip balm, sunglasses, phones etc. I think I just take a bag out to pretend I'm going somewhere. Wore one of my SS20 Plume en Fete too, felt very regal.


Amazing garden! Congratulations on all of the progress. I love Plume en Fete - just beautiful! Which colourway did you wear?


----------



## papertiger

dramaprincess713 said:


> I have failed to keep up with this thread lately, but I will be going back to read what I've missed. In the meantime, I'm in danger of purchasing a Deadly Ponies bag on major sale. I probably shouldn't because it is small for me (although, this current period is showing my that my love for big bags is entirely dependent on my commuting lifestyle...). It's also at top handle - not usually a style I would go for - but does have a shoulder strap. However, I can't tell how long the strap drop is, and I worry it might be too long for my tastes. By all accounts and purposes, I probably really shouldn't buy it. BUT, it's blue and I love blue bags. It's similar in dimensions and style to the Speedy 25, which I've always kind of thought about getting, maybe, someday, so maybe this would be a good substitute. It also seems to be similar in dimensions to the Alexander Wang Rockie, which actually did work for me as far as capacity goest. And the leather is amazing, and the price is so so good. I doubt I'll ever find it at this price again. So, I don't know, but I need to decide soon as I don't think it'll last long!



There is another thread in this forum where they on total ban island but this thread is more about careful consideration to new purchases (as well as wearing already bought bags). You seemed to have carefully considered it and I have a feeling you will know quickly if it won't work. I bought some makeup 50% off (Pat_McGrath) about 10 days ago because I'd planned on getting the product anyway and missed out on the last promotion. It's not like I really need makeup right now but then why not?


----------



## papertiger

Rhl2987 said:


> I love how wholemeal spaghetti is the second thing on your list haha! I mean, it's a staple so I completely understand you. I would perhaps grow bananas, eggs, and donuts  We eat so many bananas. My daughter has one per day and my husband and I have 1-2 per day. I could eat eggs everyday so we go through probably more than a dozen each week. And donuts...well, they're donuts!



Yes! Eggs should be on my list too, really hard get hold of commercially atm - however, lots of neighbours have chickens so that's not such a problem. So many things to do with eggs. DH would grow bananas if we could but where we live it will be easier growing toilet paper


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Amazing garden! Congratulations on all of the progress. I love Plume en Fete - just beautiful! Which colourway did you wear?



Just found the tag and a stock photo from H:

003433S 01
TR/Blanc/Turquoise/MU

This is my second. I absolutely had to have 03 too (also white background but with yellow contrast hem). The gap in my scarf wardrobe was more in the 'suitable for Summer' range so both of these cws are great.


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Just found the tag and a stock photo from H:
> 
> 003433S 01
> TR/Blanc/Turquoise/MU
> 
> This is my second. I absolutely had to have 03 (also white background but with yellow contrast hem). The gap in my scarf wardrobe was more in the 'suitable for Summer' range so both of these cws are great.


Ooh, so lovely and perfect for summer!


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> You listed all the reasons why you should not buy it.  Love of leather, not style.  There will always be another sale. I probably sound like your mother ,lol.   But believe me I have been where you are and ended up wasting money. Save it for the bag that you see and your heart says, Oh my gosh that is perfect in every way!!!!



You are right - thank you! Lol, sometimes I need someone who is not my mother (because who listens to their mother? ) to sound like my mother! I am being seduced by the leather and the sale. Not the bag itself...in fact, when I first looked at the sale, I completely passed on this bag. I only started to consider and obsess over it when I took a second look at the sale and actually converted the prices into USD. It's a GREAT sale, but yes, the money is better saved to be used for something I truly fall in love with. Thank you for the must needed does of reality!



papertiger said:


> There is another thread in this forum where they on total ban island but this thread is more about careful consideration to new purchases (as well as wearing already bought bags). You seemed to have carefully considered it and I have a feeling you will know quickly if it won't work. I bought some makeup 50% off (Pat_McGrath) about 10 days ago because I'd planned on getting the product anyway and missed out on the last promotion. It's not like I really need makeup right now but then why not?



I love that this thread is about careful consideration, and I love the advice and input from all of you! As @southernbelle43 pointed out - I think I'm being seduced by amazing leather and price and just trying to justify everything else, so I'm going to gather my resolve and resist for now. I think you're right - I do think I would know quickly if it didn't work, but it's a final sale bag so unfortunately, if it didn't work I'd be stuck with it. Given all those factors, it's probably best to pass.


----------



## Rhl2987

papertiger said:


> Yes! Eggs should be on my list too, really hard get hold of commercially atm - however, lots of neighbours have chickens so that's not such a problem. So many things to do with eggs. DH would grow bananas if we could but where we live it will be easier growing toilet paper


We have 3 dogs and a baby, and I want chickens and/or a pygmy goat! Very cool that you have chickens around your area. We have that too as chickens and goats and pigs are allowed (not to exceed a max) in our city. Urban farming. We have a lemon tree but no lemons so far.


----------



## papertiger

dramaprincess713 said:


> You are right - thank you! Lol, sometimes I need someone who is not my mother (because who listens to their mother? ) to sound like my mother! I am being seduced by the leather and the sale. Not the bag itself...in fact, when I first looked at the sale, I completely passed on this bag. I only started to consider and obsess over it when I took a second look at the sale and actually converted the prices into USD. It's a GREAT sale, but yes, the money is better saved to be used for something I truly fall in love with. Thank you for the must needed does of reality!
> 
> 
> 
> I love that this thread is about careful consideration, and I love the advice and input from all of you! As @southernbelle43 pointed out - I think I'm being seduced by amazing leather and price and just trying to justify everything else, so I'm going to gather my resolve and resist for now. I think you're right - I do think I would know quickly if it didn't work, but it's a final sale bag so unfortunately, if it didn't work I'd be stuck with it. Given all those factors, it's probably best to pass.



Well, it's great that you reached a decision. The worst is when I can't decide.


----------



## papertiger

Rhl2987 said:


> We have 3 dogs and a baby, and I want chickens and/or a pygmy goat! Very cool that you have chickens around your area. We have that too as chickens and goats and pigs are allowed (not to exceed a max) in our city. Urban farming. We have a lemon tree but no lemons so far.


.
How lovely to have a lemon tree. DH would love that. Hope you have some this year.


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> You are right - thank you! Lol, sometimes I need someone who is not my mother (because who listens to their mother? ) to sound like my mother! I am being seduced by the leather and the sale. Not the bag itself...in fact, when I first looked at the sale, I completely passed on this bag. I only started to consider and obsess over it when I took a second look at the sale and actually converted the prices into USD. It's a GREAT sale, but yes, the money is better saved to be used for something I truly fall in love with. Thank you for the must needed does of reality!
> 
> 
> 
> I love that this thread is about careful consideration, and I love the advice and input from all of you! As @southernbelle43 pointed out - I think I'm being seduced by amazing leather and price and just trying to justify everything else, so I'm going to gather my resolve and resist for now. I think you're right - I do think I would know quickly if it didn't work, but it's a final sale bag so unfortunately, if it didn't work I'd be stuck with it. Given all those factors, it's probably best to pass.


I had to learn the hard way, lol.  And sometimes I fail to heed my own advice. But I am getting better at it.


----------



## keodi

Rhl2987 said:


> *I am interested how everyone here feels the quarantine and lockdown will affect their behavior after things open back up.* I still have bags on my wishlist but I'm not as excited about them anymore. I'm not excited about starting my same shopping habits again. I will be very happy to visit my local H store and see everyone, but I just can't see continuing on the same way I was before all of this happened. Perhaps, eventually, things will return back to normal for me and my mental state. We'll see. I'm very curious about that.
> 
> I was nervous that my work would take a hard pause for 1.5-2.5 months, which would mean I would stop getting paid, but it seems that we're continuing on with at least half the work that was expected. We just started paying half of our daycare costs this week, and I'm trying to figure out how to directly give gift cards or monies to the teachers. I need to call today. I'm not interested in going to the daycare physically to drop off Visa gift cards. I'd rather do something virtually. We are picking up food two or three times a week but, with the new guidance of not even going to grocery stores for the next two weeks (recommendation rather than a mandate), we will likely switch to delivery of restaurant food. I bought one pair of Golden Goose sneakers on sale because I love mine and have been wearing them out on walks.
> 
> *I've dressed up a couple times, both over the weekend, for walks or FaceTimes. It's just for fun and breaks up the monotony.* I do wear jeans most everyday during the week though. It's nice to get out of my PJs. I don't wear makeup except for your odd day here and there for a specific customer video chat.
> 
> I think being home with children has made us a little more accident prone. My daughter got a splinter a few days ago that I had to try to dig out of her toe. I couldn't get it all so part of it is still in there and we're washing and using Neosporin. Yesterday she fell and seriously scraped up her face on a rock outside, so I washed that and put Neosporin but I bet it's going to be painful today. Poor baby. The other day I was on my laptop for a second and, before I knew it, she was 2/3 of the way up the stairs. Precocious little 11.5 month old... We had to move the gate at the bottom of the stairs because she just moves it out of her way. She's figured out how to get around it...


Same, while I still have some items on my wishlist i'm not in a rush to purchase. I've been doing the same on the weekends as well. You look great! and you little one! 


Rhl2987 said:


> I do love how put together you sound!! It seems as if you're doing almost the same things as you would to get ready for work!


Lol! it helps me to stay sane, it gives me a routine!



papertiger said:


> *Me neither. If I could only grow toilet pater* and wholemeal spaghetti I'd be sorted


Same!


----------



## dramaprincess713

papertiger said:


> Well, it's great that you reached a decision. The worst is when I can't decide.



I'm pretty notorious for being indecisive, so even when I make one, I'm prone to second-guessing it! I hate being so so indecisive! I just need to resist and hold strong until the sale is over. 



southernbelle43 said:


> I had to learn the hard way, lol.  And sometimes I fail to heed my own advice. But I am getting better at it.



Lol, I'm the worst at following my own advice! I mean, you didn't say anything I didn't already know or was thinking myself, and if I someone else had posted what I did, I would have responded with the same advice you did. Sometimes it just helps to hear it from others.


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> I'm pretty notorious for being indecisive, so even when I make one, I'm prone to second-guessing it! I hate being so so indecisive! I just need to resist and hold strong until the sale is over.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I'm the worst at following my own advice! I mean, you didn't say anything I didn't already know or was thinking myself, and if I someone else had posted what I did, I would have responded with the same advice you did. Sometimes it just helps to hear it from others.


How neat that we have this forum to support each other plus when one of us falters and makes that impulse buy, the rest of us don’t judge because we know we are only a heartbeat away from doing it.


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> How neat that we have this forum to support each other plus when one of us falters and makes that impulse buy, the rest of us don’t judge because we know we are only a heartbeat away from doing it.


Yes, this forum and the support of everyone here is just wonderful!


----------



## rtfernandez

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4704000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My two ‘whites’ which are Coach’s chalk color. Coach Bennett - love the whipstitch detail on the handle & Coach exotic tea rose Rogue, the prettiest bag I own.


I LOVE the Coach Tea Rose bag collection!  I have the sandals that match your bag, but I've been waiting for years to find an affordable saddle bag in the black with the black and wine colored flowers. Just recently scored the wristlet on ebay though.  It is dreamy!


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> I've never shopped Poshmark but I will take a look. Love your new bag!


Thanks!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Rhl2987 said:


> Beautiful and classy. Those shoes are so lovely! I’m sorry they’re so uncomfortable.


Thank-you! The problem with the shoes are the clear plastic bits in the front that have hardened over time and don´t stretch at all- not nice on wide feet...  still I love the shoes even if it´s only to look at them!


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> I am interested how everyone here feels the quarantine and lockdown will affect their behavior after things open back up. I still have bags on my wishlist but I'm not as excited about them anymore. I'm not excited about starting my same shopping habits again. I will be very happy to visit my local H store and see everyone, but I just can't see continuing on the same way I was before all of this happened. Perhaps, eventually, things will return back to normal for me and my mental state. We'll see. I'm very curious about that.
> 
> I was nervous that my work would take a hard pause for 1.5-2.5 months, which would mean I would stop getting paid, but it seems that we're continuing on with at least half the work that was expected. We just started paying half of our daycare costs this week, and I'm trying to figure out how to directly give gift cards or monies to the teachers. I need to call today. I'm not interested in going to the daycare physically to drop off Visa gift cards. I'd rather do something virtually. We are picking up food two or three times a week but, with the new guidance of not even going to grocery stores for the next two weeks (recommendation rather than a mandate), we will likely switch to delivery of restaurant food. I bought one pair of Golden Goose sneakers on sale because I love mine and have been wearing them out on walks.
> 
> I've dressed up a couple times, both over the weekend, for walks or FaceTimes. It's just for fun and breaks up the monotony. I do wear jeans most everyday during the week though. It's nice to get out of my PJs. I don't wear makeup except for your odd day here and there for a specific customer video chat.
> 
> I think being home with children has made us a little more accident prone. My daughter got a splinter a few days ago that I had to try to dig out of her toe. I couldn't get it all so part of it is still in there and we're washing and using Neosporin. Yesterday she fell and seriously scraped up her face on a rock outside, so I washed that and put Neosporin but I bet it's going to be painful today. Poor baby. The other day I was on my laptop for a second and, before I knew it, she was 2/3 of the way up the stairs. Precocious little 11.5 month old... We had to move the gate at the bottom of the stairs because she just moves it out of her way. She's figured out how to get around it...


I hope your little cutie is feeling better today.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Lordt. I’m so anti girdles and spanx. They belong in the pit of he** with uncomfortable shoes and any bra that pinches.  Either go to the gym and get the body you “want” or love the body you “have”. Strangling our poor bodies just doesn’t make sense to me. No shame if you do it. I’m just not not trying to be uncomfortable...ever.



Well, I am actually a fan of shapewear. 
After having my son 10 years ago I was left with a tummy that just isn´t going to get great anymore. The skin is too big...  
Before the pregnancy I had been the slimmest I ever was in my life and he just stretched me out badly. 
(I don´t exercise, but I never did before. With my three older kids before this last one I gained a lot more weight, always kept some of it but was nice and smooth after no time. He did damage!) 

So when I want a nice flat tummy and a real waistline it´s shapewear! For some of my vintage dresses a coke-bottle body (or the nearest I can get towards one)  is cruical. They don´t look nice with my sad barrel shape... 
I wished I could find a real vintage girdle as I believe they did better jobs than the shapewear we can buy now.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

So today I got up, did my make-up and put on that full length 40ies housecoat (one without fur, though) and heels...  did it make me feel better? I´m not sure. I was cold most of the day and neither my son nor DH even noticed. I guess tomorrow it´ll be back to my sloppy self- jeans, t-shirt, huge crochet stole. The heels actually made me feel better, so my Ugg boots might get a break!


----------



## whateve

dramaprincess713 said:


> I'm pretty notorious for being indecisive, so even when I make one, I'm prone to second-guessing it! I hate being so so indecisive! I just need to resist and hold strong until the sale is over.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I'm the worst at following my own advice! I mean, you didn't say anything I didn't already know or was thinking myself, and if I someone else had posted what I did, I would have responded with the same advice you did. Sometimes it just helps to hear it from others.


I know how you feel. There's a bag I've been meaning to buy for about a year. It never goes on sale, but there is a place I can get it at a significant discount, probably about 35% off. Even at that, it would be the most I have ever spent on a bag.  I just don't know if I will feel the same about bags when life returns to normal. If I still want it, I'll kick myself that I didn't get it on sale.


----------



## essiedub

Rhl2987 said:


> I am *interested how everyone here feels the quarantine and lockdown will affect their behavior after things open back up. I still have bags on my wishlist but I'm not as excited about them anymore. I'm not excited about starting my same shopping habits again. *I will be very happy to visit my local H store and see everyone, but I just can't see continuing on the same way I was before all of this happened. Perhaps, eventually, things will return back to normal for me and my mental state. We'll see. I'm very curious about that.
> 
> I was nervous that my work would take a hard pause for 1.5-2.5 months, which would mean I would stop getting paid, but it seems that we're continuing on with at least half the work that was expected. We just started paying half of our daycare costs this week, and I'm trying to figure out how to directly give gift cards or monies to the teachers. I need to call today. I'm not interested in going to the daycare physically to drop off Visa gift cards. I'd rather do something virtually. We are picking up food two or three times a week but, with the new guidance of not even going to grocery stores for the next two weeks (recommendation rather than a mandate), we will likely switch to delivery of restaurant food. I bought one pair of Golden Goose sneakers on sale because I love mine and have been wearing them out on walks.
> 
> I've dressed up a couple times, both over the weekend, for walks or FaceTimes. It's just for fun and breaks up the monotony. I do wear jeans most everyday during the week though. It's nice to get out of my PJs. I don't wear makeup except for your odd day here and there for a specific customer video chat.
> 
> I think being home with children has made us a little more accident prone. My daughter got a splinter a few days ago that I had to try to dig out of her toe. I couldn't get it all so part of it is still in there and we're washing and using Neosporin. Yesterday she fell and seriously scraped up her face on a rock outside, so I washed that and put Neosporin but I bet it's going to be painful today. Poor baby. The other day I was on my laptop for a second and, before I knew it, she was 2/3 of the way up the stairs. Precocious little 11.5 month old... We had to move the gate at the bottom of the stairs because she just moves it out of her way. She's figured out how to get around it...




Well this is a perfect question. I actually have been keeping up with the various  threads that I follow but haven’t been posting much. For whatever reason, I’m just not into ”stuff” these days  (though I love hearing about all the things you are doing) I’m not on the computer as much and have been catching up on all the little tasks that I have been intending to do. I'm been gardening/ thinning/ transplanting and de-Cluttering like there’s no tomorrow. I am totally living in the moment and am secretly glad that I am forced to take a break. I realize that I am pretty burnt out. The other day, I thought that If I die from this, I’m ok with it. I’ve lived a great life (and don’t have young kids). Now seriously I’m not depressed or anything ...just a weird outlook that I’m finding oddly comforting . Perhaps it’s a way to deal with my lack of control. I’m not even concerned about the stock market plunge..because meh..talk about lack of control.  Anyway, I think I’ll resume my work projects next week..or not. The universe has forced me to slow down; I am thankful.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Rhl2987 said:


> I am interested how everyone here feels the quarantine and lockdown will affect their behavior after things open back up. I still have bags on my wishlist but I'm not as excited about them anymore. I'm not excited about starting my same shopping habits again. I will be very happy to visit my local H store and see everyone, but I just can't see continuing on the same way I was before all of this happened. Perhaps, eventually, things will return back to normal for me and my mental state. We'll see. I'm very curious about that.
> 
> I was nervous that my work would take a hard pause for 1.5-2.5 months, which would mean I would stop getting paid, but it seems that we're continuing on with at least half the work that was expected.




For the last year, I've been alternating between minimalism and maximalism. I have a lavish, almost rocco taste for distinctive pieces, but then I feel self-conscious that they are so memorable and people will realize how often I rewear pieces. I have so much on my plate that I don't want to devote mental bandwidth to stuff - the acquisition of stuff and the maintenance of stuff and the deacquisition of it.  But then shopping is a stress relief and something I'm weirdly good at. 

This year I committed to the idea of "Less, but better" - more wearable pieces, and selling at least two or more items in the same category for every one I acquire.  I've only bought one unplanned purchase in the last three months!

But I'm afraid this goal might have come a little late. Since this quarantine, I'm exhausted and mentally terrified.  I'm still employed and not yet furloughed - but every day is a constant struggle to justify my continued employment.  And how long will it last? So I've been listing a lot of my closet and jewelry on poshmark, and the idea of shopping stresses me out.

I don't know if, after I feel secure again, I'll enjoy shopping again. Only time will tell, but my attitude has certainly changed in the short term.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Rhl2987 said:


> I am interested how everyone here feels the quarantine and lockdown will affect their behavior after things open back up. I still have bags on my wishlist but I'm not as excited about them anymore. I'm not excited about starting my same shopping habits again. I will be very happy to visit my local H store and see everyone, but I just can't see continuing on the same way I was before all of this happened. Perhaps, eventually, things will return back to normal for me and my mental state. We'll see. I'm very curious about that.
> 
> I was nervous that my work would take a hard pause for 1.5-2.5 months, which would mean I would stop getting paid, but it seems that we're continuing on with at least half the work that was expected. We just started paying half of our daycare costs this week, and I'm trying to figure out how to directly give gift cards or monies to the teachers. I need to call today. I'm not interested in going to the daycare physically to drop off Visa gift cards. I'd rather do something virtually. We are picking up food two or three times a week but, with the new guidance of not even going to grocery stores for the next two weeks (recommendation rather than a mandate), we will likely switch to delivery of restaurant food. I bought one pair of Golden Goose sneakers on sale because I love mine and have been wearing them out on walks.
> 
> I've dressed up a couple times, both over the weekend, for walks or FaceTimes. It's just for fun and breaks up the monotony. I do wear jeans most everyday during the week though. It's nice to get out of my PJs. I don't wear makeup except for your odd day here and there for a specific customer video chat.
> 
> I think being home with children has made us a little more accident prone. My daughter got a splinter a few days ago that I had to try to dig out of her toe. I couldn't get it all so part of it is still in there and we're washing and using Neosporin. Yesterday she fell and seriously scraped up her face on a rock outside, so I washed that and put Neosporin but I bet it's going to be painful today. Poor baby. The other day I was on my laptop for a second and, before I knew it, she was 2/3 of the way up the stairs. Precocious little 11.5 month old... We had to move the gate at the bottom of the stairs because she just moves it out of her way. She's figured out how to get around it...


First of all, you look spectacular and your baby is adorable!!!

Re: shopping. This time has pushed me even further into focusing on experiences vs. stuff. I don’t miss wearing my things.  I miss going places and sharing times - activities / moments with people I care about. I would happily give up any purse I have to be on a two week vacation with my family or a girls weekend with my BFF’s. So, my dollars are going to follow that path even more so than before.

To that point, Mr. S and I had significantly downsized our house given no kids at home. The thinking was we travel so much we don’t need a big home base. Yeah, well. That isn’t working. So, we just talked over the last few days and decided we’ll upsize (?) in the next year or two when things settle but before prices go back up. Having all the spaces we want at home are also part of that “experience” lane to me.

But, bags & clothes and what nots?  Definitely not on my radar for a while. The minute this is over (presuming my stupid little foot allows) I intend to reverse quarantine and never be home. LOL!


papertiger said:


> Me neither. If I could only grow toilet pater and wholemeal spaghetti I'd be sorted





Rhl2987 said:


> I love how wholemeal spaghetti is the second thing on your list haha! I mean, it's a staple so I completely understand you. I would perhaps grow bananas, eggs, and donuts  We eat so many bananas. My daughter has one per day and my husband and I have 1-2 per day. I could eat eggs everyday so we go through probably more than a dozen each week. And donuts...well, they're donuts!


If I could grow donuts, I would become a professional farmer and grow bigger than Santa Claus!!! I’d rotate my crop with sugar cookies! :rofl;


cowgirlsboots said:


> Well, I am actually a fan of shapewear.
> After having my son 10 years ago I was left with a tummy that just isn´t going to get great anymore. The skin is too big...
> Before the pregnancy I had been the slimmest I ever was in my life and he just stretched me out badly.
> (I don´t exercise, but I never did before. With my three older kids before this last one I gained a lot more weight, always kept some of it but was nice and smooth after no time. He did damage!)
> 
> So when I want a nice flat tummy and a real waistline it´s shapewear! For some of my vintage dresses a coke-bottle body (or the nearest I can get towards one)  is cruical. They don´t look nice with my sad barrel shape...
> I wished I could find a real vintage girdle as I believe they did better jobs than the shapewear we can buy now.


I think we always want what we don’t have.  I’m slim but an adamant hourglass and can’t wear the Audrey Hepburn-esque sheaths, cute pencil pants, etc. that I find to be super adorable and chic.  But, I’m not strapping down my boobs / butt / thighs to make it happen.   (My very best BFF is shaped like a ruler with runway legs for days and she looks killer in those outfits!!!!!) I just embrace what I’ve got (years post pregnancy, years of dancing and every other cuckoo body occurrence) and admire others in the clothing I’m not built to fit.

I just refuse to be uncomfortable. Too many years in polyester Catholic school uniforms, too many teenage and college dances in cute torture shoes, too many crying sessions trying to fit my thighs into skinny / stiff designer jeans and even the horror of hard contact lenses before tech allowed for lens implants. 

And, I remember my mom and grandmas in long line bras with the staves and boning and other stuff. Oh, and, the girdles with multiple panels and the hooks for hosiery.  Those garments absolutely did a better job than today’s. There was no movement and the bodies were truly shaped and contained.  Kind of like the corsetry that has survived. Anyone can dramatically reduce their effective waist size in those.

All that being said, I’m glad it serves a happy purpose for you.    Clothing isn’t just functional. It’s for play and we should enjoy it in whatever way that works for us. People think my various permutations of dresses and heels are uncomfortable and they’re just the opposite. Lol!


----------



## jblended

Rhl2987 said:


> I am interested how everyone here feels the quarantine and lockdown will affect their behavior after things open back up. I still have bags on my wishlist but I'm not as excited about them anymore.


I don't know if I've posted in this thread before (?), but I read here everyday. I love the community and clear friendship that everyone has, and honestly, I feel like an interloper poking my head in to post now. 

I'm handling this differently from most others I know. I just ordered a handmade bag off of Etsy that I've been eyeing up for a while. Part of this pandemic crisis for me has been the need to focus on life *after this*, in whatever form it takes. Normalcy is missing and I don't want to drown in that feeling, so buying myself a small bag now with the clear intention of using it when we are out of lockdown gives me something to look forward to.

I am editing my collection as it has grown too large for me, so I've been donating what does not work and am planning to curate a completely streamlined collection gradually over the course of a few years; essentially I'm starting my bag collection over so that I end up with 10-16 bags (and absolutely no more than that) that are each special and functional, and will serve me for at least a decade. This new purchase will be one of the ones in the final collection and it will be the *only piece I buy for myself this year.
_*Edit: I bought 2 pre-loved beauties ($25 each I think) in January, and this custom bag will be my last purchase of the year, and the only piece from my new list of my 'ideal collection'._

My frame of reference is different to most people's. I've always had to move around a lot for work- by choice as an adult because I want to live everywhere and learn everything, but also as a child because my mother is a humanitarian doctor who serves in various war torn and third world territories, so we moved a lot with her. Being very unstable, always in changing circumstances, and ever acutely aware of the frailty of being human is ingrained in me. I don't feel uneasy with this situation because it is my 'normal'.
I've also never had the fortune of perfect health, and have lived a chunk of my life in 'lockdown' anyway (blood disease that often puts me in quarantine for a couple of months at a time). I've fought for my life repeatedly (an accident + my existing conditions made me critical for 4 years), and I've been struggling to get steady employment for over a year now, with no regular income and no back up plan. Having no financial security, being on the other side of the world from my family, and being categorized as immuno-compromised is my frame of reference for my whole life.
The pandemic has put the rest of the world in my wheel house. 

Seriously though, life is short and tomorrow is not promised to anyone, so I've learned to live in the moment and enjoy little indulgences along the way. This pandemic is no different.
I am not frivolous or careless and I realize the seriousness of this situation. But I'm also adaptable and know that nothing beyond my personal efforts (washing hands, sanitizing goods, self-isolating) is within my control. So I do what I need to in order to stay as safe as I can, then I focus on the immediate next step and not beyond that. If I can have a pretty bag for that next step, great. If I die tomorrow, then someone will find it and hopefully enjoy it as much as I did.


----------



## essiedub

jblended said:


> Seriously though, life is short and tomorrow is not promised to anyone, so *I've learned to live in the moment* and enjoy little indulgences along the way. This pandemic is no different.
> I am not frivolous or careless and I realize the seriousness of this situation. But I'm also adaptable and know that nothing beyond my personal efforts (washing hands, sanitizing goods, self-isolating) is within my control. So I do what I need to in order to stay as safe as I can, then I *focus on the immediate next step and not beyond that.* If I can have a pretty bag for that next step, great. If I die tomorrow, then someone will find it and hopefully enjoy it as much as I did.



Thank you for that *jblended*! I think you’ve nailed how I feel..and I hope you post your new bag. Good for you!


----------



## jblended

essiedub said:


> Thank you for that *jblended*! I think you’ve nailed how I feel..and I hope you post your new bag. Good for you!


Gladly. I have adapted an existing design because I had a different vision. It will take 10 weeks to produce and another 2 to reach me, but I'll post it when it finally reaches me.


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> I don't know if I've posted in this thread before (?), but I read here everyday. I love the community and clear friendship that everyone has, and honestly, I feel like an interloper poking my head in to post now.
> 
> I'm handling this differently from most others I know. I just ordered a handmade bag off of Etsy that I've been eyeing up for a while. Part of this pandemic crisis for me has been the need to focus on life *after this*, in whatever form it takes. Normalcy is missing and I don't want to drown in that feeling, so buying myself a small bag now with the clear intention of using it when we are out of lockdown gives me something to look forward to.
> 
> I am editing my collection as it has grown too large for me, so I've been donating what does not work and am planning to curate a completely streamlined collection gradually over the course of a few years; essentially I'm starting my bag collection over so that I end up with 10-16 bags (and absolutely no more than that) that are each special and functional, and will serve me for at least a decade. This new purchase will be one of the ones in the final collection and it will be the *only piece I buy for myself this year.
> _*Edit: I bought 2 pre-loved beauties ($25 each I think) in January, and this custom bag will be my last purchase of the year, and the only piece from my new list of my 'ideal collection'._
> 
> My frame of reference is different to most people's. I've always had to move around a lot for work- by choice as an adult because I want to live everywhere and learn everything, but also as a child because my mother is a humanitarian doctor who serves in various war torn and third world territories, so we moved a lot with her. Being very unstable, always in changing circumstances, and ever acutely aware of the frailty of being human is ingrained in me. I don't feel uneasy with this situation because it is my 'normal'.
> I've also never had the fortune of perfect health, and have lived a chunk of my life in 'lockdown' anyway (blood disease that often puts me in quarantine for a couple of months at a time). I've fought for my life repeatedly (an accident + my existing conditions made me critical for 4 years), and I've been struggling to get steady employment for over a year now, with no regular income and no back up plan. Having no financial security, being on the other side of the world from my family, and being categorized as immuno-compromised is my frame of reference for my whole life.
> The pandemic has put the rest of the world in my wheel house.
> 
> Seriously though, life is short and tomorrow is not promised to anyone, so I've learned to live in the moment and enjoy little indulgences along the way. This pandemic is no different.
> I am not frivolous or careless and I realize the seriousness of this situation. But I'm also adaptable and know that nothing beyond my personal efforts (washing hands, sanitizing goods, self-isolating) is within my control. So I do what I need to in order to stay as safe as I can, then I focus on the immediate next step and not beyond that. If I can have a pretty bag for that next step, great. If I die tomorrow, then someone will find it and hopefully enjoy it as much as I did.


Welcome to the thread. I too am trying to think of after this is over and buying some small things that will give me pleasure. It is one of the few things keeping my mind off the constant worry about my relatives that are sick.


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> I don't know if I've posted in this thread before (?), but I read here everyday. I love the community and clear friendship that everyone has, and honestly, I feel like an interloper poking my head in to post now.
> 
> I'm handling this differently from most others I know. I just ordered a handmade bag off of Etsy that I've been eyeing up for a while. Part of this pandemic crisis for me has been the need to focus on life *after this*, in whatever form it takes. Normalcy is missing and I don't want to drown in that feeling, so buying myself a small bag now with the clear intention of using it when we are out of lockdown gives me something to look forward to.
> 
> I am editing my collection as it has grown too large for me, so I've been donating what does not work and am planning to curate a completely streamlined collection gradually over the course of a few years; essentially I'm starting my bag collection over so that I end up with 10-16 bags (and absolutely no more than that) that are each special and functional, and will serve me for at least a decade. This new purchase will be one of the ones in the final collection and it will be the *only piece I buy for myself this year.
> _*Edit: I bought 2 pre-loved beauties ($25 each I think) in January, and this custom bag will be my last purchase of the year, and the only piece from my new list of my 'ideal collection'._
> 
> My frame of reference is different to most people's. I've always had to move around a lot for work- by choice as an adult because I want to live everywhere and learn everything, but also as a child because my mother is a humanitarian doctor who serves in various war torn and third world territories, so we moved a lot with her. Being very unstable, always in changing circumstances, and ever acutely aware of the frailty of being human is ingrained in me. I don't feel uneasy with this situation because it is my 'normal'.
> I've also never had the fortune of perfect health, and have lived a chunk of my life in 'lockdown' anyway (blood disease that often puts me in quarantine for a couple of months at a time). I've fought for my life repeatedly (an accident + my existing conditions made me critical for 4 years), and I've been struggling to get steady employment for over a year now, with no regular income and no back up plan. Having no financial security, being on the other side of the world from my family, and being categorized as immuno-compromised is my frame of reference for my whole life.
> The pandemic has put the rest of the world in my wheel house.
> 
> Seriously though, life is short and tomorrow is not promised to anyone, so I've learned to live in the moment and enjoy little indulgences along the way. This pandemic is no different.
> I am not frivolous or careless and I realize the seriousness of this situation. But I'm also adaptable and know that nothing beyond my personal efforts (washing hands, sanitizing goods, self-isolating) is within my control. So I do what I need to in order to stay as safe as I can, then I focus on the immediate next step and not beyond that. If I can have a pretty bag for that next step, great. If I die tomorrow, then someone will find it and hopefully enjoy it as much as I did.


Welcome to the thread. I too am trying to think of after this is over and buying some small things that will give me pleasure. It is one of the few things keeping my mind off the constant worry about my relatives that are sick.


----------



## msd_bags

Our lockdown has been extended until April 30, initially only until April 12.  I'm okay with this as I'm really scared to go out.  However, our economy is really gonna get ugly.  This is one of the reasons I'm trying to hold off on bag purchases, though believe me, the temptation is great during these abnormal times!  (Plus, I'm not sure if DHL and UPS are delivering at the moment.  Our post office is closed.)


----------



## momasaurus

Rhl2987 said:


> I am interested how everyone here feels the quarantine and lockdown will affect their behavior after things open back up. I still have bags on my wishlist but I'm not as excited about them anymore. I'm not excited about starting my same shopping habits again. I will be very happy to visit my local H store and see everyone, but I just can't see continuing on the same way I was before all of this happened. Perhaps, eventually, things will return back to normal for me and my mental state. We'll see. I'm very curious about that.
> 
> I was nervous that my work would take a hard pause for 1.5-2.5 months, which would mean I would stop getting paid, but it seems that we're continuing on with at least half the work that was expected. We just started paying half of our daycare costs this week, and I'm trying to figure out how to directly give gift cards or monies to the teachers. I need to call today. I'm not interested in going to the daycare physically to drop off Visa gift cards. I'd rather do something virtually. We are picking up food two or three times a week but, with the new guidance of not even going to grocery stores for the next two weeks (recommendation rather than a mandate), we will likely switch to delivery of restaurant food. I bought one pair of Golden Goose sneakers on sale because I love mine and have been wearing them out on walks.
> 
> I've dressed up a couple times, both over the weekend, for walks or FaceTimes. It's just for fun and breaks up the monotony. I do wear jeans most everyday during the week though. It's nice to get out of my PJs. I don't wear makeup except for your odd day here and there for a specific customer video chat.
> 
> I think being home with children has made us a little more accident prone. My daughter got a splinter a few days ago that I had to try to dig out of her toe. I couldn't get it all so part of it is still in there and we're washing and using Neosporin. Yesterday she fell and seriously scraped up her face on a rock outside, so I washed that and put Neosporin but I bet it's going to be painful today. Poor baby. The other day I was on my laptop for a second and, before I knew it, she was 2/3 of the way up the stairs. Precocious little 11.5 month old... We had to move the gate at the bottom of the stairs because she just moves it out of her way. She's figured out how to get around it...


So many challenges! You are doing great. I'm also thinking about the changes I'll make when this is over, but it's so hard even to remember what "real life" was like. I look at my bags and I'm like, "WHAT are these used for?"


----------



## momasaurus

Rhl2987 said:


> I haven't really worn eyeshadow since high school! I'm so lazy with makeup. In fact, I wear bronzer as blush. I love that you're wearing lipstick daily! I've been wearing my H lip balm and the orange poppy lip shine most days. I did wear H Rouge Casaque matte lipstick over the weekend though! It's in my first picture I just posted. Can you please share your reviews with us? I'm interested to hear what has staying power!


Haha, on my lips nothing has staying power except Maybelline SuperStay from the drugstore. But it's probably just colored glue, so not very good for the lips - LOL!
I love MAC: matte, satin, lustre, whatever finishes. The new H limited edition are also nice, but I really bought them for the cool magnetic cases!


----------



## momasaurus

Rhl2987 said:


> You're not being too much of a stickler! And, truly, you're being a good friend with trying to patiently get through to her instead of writing her off entirely. I got very upset when someone I know from high school made a post with racist connotations, related to Covid. I did not say anything but I think he either deleted the post or made most of his posts hidden from me. I will go unfriend.


The racist attitudes around this virus situation are absolutely disgusting. That's all I'm going to say.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> First of all, you look spectacular and your baby is adorable!!!
> 
> Re: shopping. This time has pushed me even further into focusing on experiences vs. stuff. I don’t miss wearing my things.  I miss going places and sharing times - activities / moments with people I care about. I would happily give up any purse I have to be on a two week vacation with my family or a girls weekend with my BFF’s. So, my dollars are going to follow that path even more so than before.
> 
> To that point, Mr. S and I had significantly downsized our house given no kids at home. The thinking was we travel so much we don’t need a big home base. Yeah, well. That isn’t working. So, we just talked over the last few days and decided we’ll upsize (?) in the next year or two when things settle but before prices go back up. Having all the spaces we want at home are also part of that “experience” lane to me.
> 
> But, bags & clothes and what nots?  Definitely not on my radar for a while. The minute this is over (presuming my stupid little foot allows) I intend to reverse quarantine and never be home. LOL!
> 
> 
> If I could grow donuts, I would become a professional farmer and grow bigger than Santa Claus!!! I’d rotate my crop with sugar cookies! :rofl;
> I think we always want what we don’t have.  I’m slim but an adamant hourglass and can’t wear the Audrey Hepburn-esque sheaths, cute pencil pants, etc. that I find to be super adorable and chic.  But, I’m not strapping down my boobs / butt / thighs to make it happen.   (My very best BFF is shaped like a ruler with runway legs for days and she looks killer in those outfits!!!!!) I just embrace what I’ve got (years post pregnancy, years of dancing and every other cuckoo body occurrence) and admire others in the clothing I’m not built to fit.
> 
> I just refuse to be uncomfortable. Too many years in polyester Catholic school uniforms, too many teenage and college dances in cute torture shoes, too many crying sessions trying to fit my thighs into skinny / stiff designer jeans and even the horror of hard contact lenses before tech allowed for lens implants.
> 
> And, I remember my mom and grandmas in long line bras with the staves and boning and other stuff. Oh, and, the girdles with multiple panels and the hooks for hosiery.  Those garments absolutely did a better job than today’s. There was no movement and the bodies were truly shaped and contained.  Kind of like the corsetry that has survived. Anyone can dramatically reduce their effective waist size in those.
> 
> All that being said, I’m glad it serves a happy purpose for you.    Clothing isn’t just functional. It’s for play and we should enjoy it in whatever way that works for us. People think my various permutations of dresses and heels are uncomfortable and they’re just the opposite. Lol!



Your mentioning the hard contact lenses brought back painful memories...  it took me so long to persuade my parents to let me have them and get rid of my glasses and after only a few days I declared defeat. No way I could ever endure these things on my eyes! 

Re playing with clothes- this is absolutely what I do. Visual storytelling- I guess that´s why I love Galliano so much. 
Today my story is trashy at home with a sewing project to do. All black leggins, t-shirt but heels for feeling good. I´d add a leopard coat for fun, but no chance to do any sewing in this... and there I am back and playing!


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> .
> How lovely to have a lemon tree. DH would love that. Hope you have some this year.


One of my former students got his mother to send me a huge box of Meyer lemons from their home in southern California. So wonderful! Lemons make everything better and those are so special.


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> Well, I am actually a fan of shapewear.
> After having my son 10 years ago I was left with a tummy that just isn´t going to get great anymore. The skin is too big...
> Before the pregnancy I had been the slimmest I ever was in my life and he just stretched me out badly.
> (I don´t exercise, but I never did before. With my three older kids before this last one I gained a lot more weight, always kept some of it but was nice and smooth after no time. He did damage!)
> 
> So when I want a nice flat tummy and a real waistline it´s shapewear! For some of my vintage dresses a coke-bottle body (or the nearest I can get towards one)  is cruical. They don´t look nice with my sad barrel shape...
> I wished I could find a real vintage girdle as I believe they did better jobs than the shapewear we can buy now.


Did I read that for MadMen they custom made underwear for the ladies in 60s styles and methods?


----------



## momasaurus

essiedub said:


> Well this is a perfect question. I actually have been keeping up with the various  threads that I follow but haven’t been posting much. For whatever reason, I’m just not into ”stuff” these days  (though I love hearing about all the things you are doing) I’m not on the computer as much and have been catching up on all the little tasks that I have been intending to do. I'm been gardening/ thinning/ transplanting and de-Cluttering like there’s no tomorrow. I am totally living in the moment and am secretly glad that I am forced to take a break. I realize that I am pretty burnt out. The other day, I thought that If I die from this, I’m ok with it. I’ve lived a great life (and don’t have young kids). Now seriously I’m not depressed or anything ...just a weird outlook that I’m finding oddly comforting . Perhaps it’s a way to deal with my lack of control. I’m not even concerned about the stock market plunge..because meh..talk about lack of control.  Anyway, I think I’ll resume my work projects next week..or not. The universe has forced me to slow down; I am thankful.


This is an amazing post that I need more time to digest and respond to!


----------



## keodi

momasaurus said:


> The racist attitudes around this virus situation are absolutely disgusting. That's all I'm going to say.


I agree!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

momasaurus said:


> Haha, on my lips nothing has staying power except Maybelline SuperStay from the drugstore. But it's probably just colored glue, so not very good for the lips - LOL!


Haha, i love Maybelline SuperStay! It´s the only product that really lasts for me, too and I use it very often without any bad effects for my lips so far. The only other product that really lasts is Max Factor Lipfinity which  does not have the extreme plastic coating feeling. Unfortunately they do not seem to make my favourite shade at the moment.


----------



## Sparkletastic

jblended said:


> I don't know if I've posted in this thread before (?), but I read here everyday. I love the community and clear friendship that everyone has, and honestly, I feel like an interloper poking my head in to post now.
> 
> I'm handling this differently from most others I know. I just ordered a handmade bag off of Etsy that I've been eyeing up for a while. Part of this pandemic crisis for me has been the need to focus on life *after this*, in whatever form it takes. Normalcy is missing and I don't want to drown in that feeling, so buying myself a small bag now with the clear intention of using it when we are out of lockdown gives me something to look forward to.
> 
> I am editing my collection as it has grown too large for me, so I've been donating what does not work and am planning to curate a completely streamlined collection gradually over the course of a few years; essentially I'm starting my bag collection over so that I end up with 10-16 bags (and absolutely no more than that) that are each special and functional, and will serve me for at least a decade. This new purchase will be one of the ones in the final collection and it will be the *only piece I buy for myself this year.
> _*Edit: I bought 2 pre-loved beauties ($25 each I think) in January, and this custom bag will be my last purchase of the year, and the only piece from my new list of my 'ideal collection'._
> 
> My frame of reference is different to most people's. I've always had to move around a lot for work- by choice as an adult because I want to live everywhere and learn everything, but also as a child because my mother is a humanitarian doctor who serves in various war torn and third world territories, so we moved a lot with her. Being very unstable, always in changing circumstances, and ever acutely aware of the frailty of being human is ingrained in me. I don't feel uneasy with this situation because it is my 'normal'.
> I've also never had the fortune of perfect health, and have lived a chunk of my life in 'lockdown' anyway (blood disease that often puts me in quarantine for a couple of months at a time). I've fought for my life repeatedly (an accident + my existing conditions made me critical for 4 years), and I've been struggling to get steady employment for over a year now, with no regular income and no back up plan. Having no financial security, being on the other side of the world from my family, and being categorized as immuno-compromised is my frame of reference for my whole life.
> The pandemic has put the rest of the world in my wheel house.
> 
> Seriously though, life is short and tomorrow is not promised to anyone, so I've learned to live in the moment and enjoy little indulgences along the way. This pandemic is no different.
> I am not frivolous or careless and I realize the seriousness of this situation. But I'm also adaptable and know that nothing beyond my personal efforts (washing hands, sanitizing goods, self-isolating) is within my control. So I do what I need to in order to stay as safe as I can, then I focus on the immediate next step and not beyond that. If I can have a pretty bag for that next step, great. If I die tomorrow, then someone will find it and hopefully enjoy it as much as I did.


Thank you so much for sharing your perspective. You are so incredibly brave to be eager to see the world despite the health issues you face. And, I envy what seems to be your irrepressible optimistic outlook. 
This is wonderful “food for through”. Hope to see you posting around here much more. 


msd_bags said:


> Our lockdown has been extended until April 30, initially only until April 12.  I'm okay with this as I'm really scared to go out.  However, our economy is really gonna get ugly.  This is one of the reasons I'm trying to hold off on bag purchases, though believe me, the temptation is great during these abnormal times!  (Plus, I'm not sure if DHL and UPS are delivering at the moment.  Our post office is closed.)


I think the economies worldwide are going to talk for a while. Very scary. 


momasaurus said:


> The racist attitudes around this virus situation are absolutely disgusting. That's all I'm going to say.


Racism any time any day is disgusting. Still have no idea how it survives. Some people need a good brain disinfecting. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Your mentioning the hard contact lenses brought back painful memories...  it took me so long to persuade my parents to let me have them and get rid of my glasses and after only a few days I declared defeat. No way I could ever endure these things on my eyes!
> 
> Re playing with clothes- this is absolutely what I do. Visual storytelling- I guess that´s why I love Galliano so much.
> Today my story is trashy at home with a sewing project to do. All black leggins, t-shirt but heels for feeling good. I´d add a leopard coat for fun, but no chance to do any sewing in this... and there I am back and playing!


I wonder if they still even have hard contacts. They were soooooo painful. I never fully got used to them and would struggle to look people straight on because they didn’t hurt as much if I looked down. The fact that I used to be painfully shy didn’t help matters. 

I love the idea of a leopard coat. I have a leopard trench that I never wear and just realized I don’t know why.   aha! I’ve found a category I can streamline. I’m cutting back on and listing “extra” coats today!


----------



## Rhl2987

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you! The problem with the shoes are the clear plastic bits in the front that have hardened over time and don´t stretch at all- not nice on wide feet...  still I love the shoes even if it´s only to look at them!


I also have wide feet so I feel your pain. It’s sad how many pairs I’ve bought over the years that aren’t actually comfortable on my feet. I don’t do that anymore.


----------



## southernbelle43

ElainePG said:


> Wait… so… years ago, when I used to wear that stupid contraption called a "panty girdle" (yeah, I know, it was a LONG time ago) was it making my butt smaller? And then when I stopped wearing it, that's when my butt grew???


Good try, lol.


----------



## Rhl2987

momasaurus said:


> Haha, on my lips nothing has staying power except Maybelline SuperStay from the drugstore. But it's probably just colored glue, so not very good for the lips - LOL!
> I love MAC: matte, satin, lustre, whatever finishes. The new H limited edition are also nice, but I really bought them for the cool magnetic cases!


Lol on the Maybelline! I used to use MAC but use is a stretch because I probably only put them on my lips a few times. I hope to use the H ones more, so I need to pick up some of the nude options! The cases are the best


----------



## Rhl2987

momasaurus said:


> One of my former students got his mother to send me a huge box of Meyer lemons from their home in southern California. So wonderful! Lemons make everything better and those are so special.


Lemons DO make everything better! I love warm water with lemon first thing in the morning.


----------



## Rhl2987

momasaurus said:


> This is an amazing post that I need more time to digest and respond to!


@essiedub I may have missed this post but it's so beautifully written. If I didn't feel a strong NEED to be here for my daughter, I hope that I'd feel the same way. Although I do still think I have a lot I'd like to accomplish in life! I'm glad that you're at peace in a big way. It's beautiful and I aspire for that. With my pursuit of material things, I do feel that I don't have that yet. I would need to be at peace with everything (what I have, don't have, what I've accomplished and haven't, who I'm close with and who I'm not, etc.) in order to feel comfortable with whatever will happen. It's wonderful to read that you feel that way.


----------



## momasaurus

Such thoughtful and thought-provoking posts this morning. Our minds and hearts must be opening up to the new reality. When I look at all the quiet, unpolluted cities and animals returning to unexpected places I just think - we screwed up the earth and maybe the earth is showing us how unnecessary we are. I am enjoying the quiet in the morning and afternoon on my back porch, where I used to hear lots of distant (and not so distant) rumbling of cars and trucks (and I live in the suburbs). I hope we can retain some of this peace and purity.

Thank you all! Some things you have shared that resonated with me: reassessing our needs and wants (and experiences over stuff) yet needing small indulgences to feel "normal," thinking about the future but focusing on the next immediate step and not the whole enchilada right now, feeling exhausted and mentally terrified, wanting less but better stuff, feeling burnt out and recognizing (and dealing with) my lack of control.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> 1. I have long curly hair so if I wash it that day I brush when wet , stick some gel in and air dry. If it is not getting washed when I shower then I dampen it and finger brush it. *I actually cut it myself for the first time in 20 years and it looks fine.*
> 2. No, only some gloss or chapstick.
> 3. I either wear my pj's or my jeans and a tee shirt. Leggings just seem to attract dog hair so I only wear them at the gym.


I may have to do this too… for Mr. PG, and also for myself. If I had a one-length hairstyle, I wouldn't be worried. But I've got short slightly wavy hair, which I can't imagine doing. And I've never cut a man's hair. Maybe I should wait until our hair grows out, and do a bowl-cut? With an *actual* bowl?????


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Dark greys. I just can't do whites and creams. I'm too messy. *Sometimes even looking at white bags scares me!*


Same here… also white jeans. I love them on other people, but I just know I'll get pasta sauce on them. Weird, because I wear white t-shirts and don't stress. Maybe because they're so easy to wash?


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> 3) Lounge wear - I got nuthin'. I wear jeans (Hudson skinny) or leggings most of the time, a blouse or a sweater. Occasionally on Sunday, I might hang out in a pair of Soma pjs - I have a couple pairs with cute Champagne bottle patterns.


I don't have lounge wear either. I wear jeans during the week, and leggings on the weekend. Always have done. Though of course the days are blurring into each other, and I suppose it wouldn't make a bit of difference if I wore leggings on Monday, and jeans on Saturday, but I'm trying to keep as many things stable as I can.

But wow, those Soma PJs sound adorable! I wonder if they're still available on line! I haven't been buying clothes… just food & household necessities (and yes, I cound candles as necessities!) but I may head over there to look.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Thanks everyone for the swimsuit love - very reasonable price too.
> 
> Couldn't wait, already cut my hair myself this morning. I don't think it's too hard if it's all one length, long and wavy.
> 
> Worked inside for most of the day, lunch hour spent playing Bach (badly as usual). Late afternoon spent putting in raspberry bushes and watering. Onions in now, potatoes in, spinach and strawberries doing OK as are sage and rosemary put in last year. Apple tree is a dwarf variety but fingers crossed we get something. Not sure if the beans will ever take. DH did most but I am good at tilling and fetching water (our hose won't stretch that far)
> 
> H Evie and DH's MJ messenger used to keep our essentials like lip balm, sunglasses, phones etc. I think I just take a bag out to pretend I'm going somewhere. Wore one of my SS20 Plume en Fete too, felt very regal.


Wow, @papertiger , your garden is impressive! What's the big purple bush in the front? As you can tell, I have no gardening talent whatsoever.

I didn't know you were a musician. What is your instrument?


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> I am interested how everyone here feels the quarantine and lockdown will affect their behavior after things open back up. I still have bags on my wishlist but I'm not as excited about them anymore. I'm not excited about starting my same shopping habits again. I will be very happy to visit my local H store and see everyone, but I just can't see continuing on the same way I was before all of this happened. Perhaps, eventually, things will return back to normal for me and my mental state. We'll see. I'm very curious about that.
> 
> I was nervous that my work would take a hard pause for 1.5-2.5 months, which would mean I would stop getting paid, but it seems that we're continuing on with at least half the work that was expected. We just started paying half of our daycare costs this week, and I'm trying to figure out how to directly give gift cards or monies to the teachers. I need to call today. I'm not interested in going to the daycare physically to drop off Visa gift cards. I'd rather do something virtually. We are picking up food two or three times a week but, with the new guidance of not even going to grocery stores for the next two weeks (recommendation rather than a mandate), we will likely switch to delivery of restaurant food. I bought one pair of Golden Goose sneakers on sale because I love mine and have been wearing them out on walks.
> 
> I've dressed up a couple times, both over the weekend, for walks or FaceTimes. It's just for fun and breaks up the monotony. I do wear jeans most everyday during the week though. It's nice to get out of my PJs. I don't wear makeup except for your odd day here and there for a specific customer video chat.
> 
> I think being home with children has made us a little more accident prone. My daughter got a splinter a few days ago that I had to try to dig out of her toe. I couldn't get it all so part of it is still in there and we're washing and using Neosporin. Yesterday she fell and seriously scraped up her face on a rock outside, so I washed that and put Neosporin but I bet it's going to be painful today. Poor baby. The other day I was on my laptop for a second and, before I knew it, she was 2/3 of the way up the stairs. Precocious little 11.5 month old... We had to move the gate at the bottom of the stairs because she just moves it out of her way. She's figured out how to get around it...


This is such a thoughtful and thought-provoking post, @Rhl2987 . I've been wondering the same thing: certainly in the past month, I've changed my attitude toward "stuff," focussing instead on whether we have enough supplies in the house to keep us nourished and healthy. And also, I'm being our "cheerleader" to get us up and moving, either on the treadmill, or on neighborhood walks, so we don't just lie around watching the news and going crazy. And I've gotten DH into daily meditation, something I've been doing since last summer. I see all of these as positive habits: I wouldn't mind keeping them up in the long term. I hope these are lifetime lessons learned!

Your poor daughter! Andpoor you, having to be both her Mom and her pediatrician. That's got to be major stress on you. 

My pulmonologist has just ordered me to stay out of the grocery store for at least the next couple of months. Eek! I did have enough food in the house for a few weeks, but she said I had to protect myself for a whole lot longer than that. I was worried about relying too much on GrubHub or Doorbell Dining for such a long stretch of time, and she agreed. She suggested that I sign up for InstaCart. So I did, and I'm giving it a try with a small order. Anyone else here have any experience with them?


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> @ElainePG I'm sorry that the surprise party was canceled! I'm glad your husband didn't have to be disappointed. *Perhaps just a FaceTime or Zoom with some of his closest friends could be enough?*
> 
> I'm thinking of arranging a Zoom bday party for my daughter. I need to get on it though, but I also need my husband to help plan since he is very opinionated on things like gifts and cake for some reason!


That's a good idea. Mr. PG is just about the most low-tech person I know (I mean, the man still has a flip phone!!!) but I might be able to set something up.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Me neither. If I could only grow toilet pater and wholemeal spaghetti I'd be sorted


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Just found the tag and a stock photo from H:
> 
> 003433S 01
> TR/Blanc/Turquoise/MU
> 
> This is my second. I absolutely had to have 03 too (also white background but with yellow contrast hem). The gap in my scarf wardrobe was more in the 'suitable for Summer' range so both of these cws are great.


This was the second on my wish list, but didn't know if the colors would work for me, so I didn't dare. I have CW05 (white, blue, red) which is exactly right for my hair, skin tone, eyes, and clothes. Now you've inspired me to pull it out!


----------



## ElainePG

essiedub said:


> Well this is a perfect question. I actually have been keeping up with the various  threads that I follow but haven’t been posting much. For whatever reason, I’m just not into ”stuff” these days  (though I love hearing about all the things you are doing) I’m not on the computer as much and have been catching up on all the little tasks that I have been intending to do. I'm been gardening/ thinning/ transplanting and de-Cluttering like there’s no tomorrow. *I am totally living in the moment and am secretly glad that I am forced to take a break*. I realize that I am pretty burnt out. The other day, I thought that If I die from this, I’m ok with it. I’ve lived a great life (and don’t have young kids). Now seriously I’m not depressed or anything ...just a weird outlook that I’m finding oddly comforting . Perhaps it’s a way to deal with my lack of control. I’m not even concerned about the stock market plunge..because meh..talk about lack of control.  Anyway, I think I’ll resume my work projects next week..or not. The universe has forced me to slow down; I am thankful.


Such an excellent outlook! I'm trying very hard to live in the moment, except when I get scared that we'll run out of something essential like Tylenol or eggs. I think I'm making too many lists.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Wow, @papertiger , your garden is impressive! What's the big purple bush in the front? As you can tell, I have no gardening talent whatsoever.
> 
> I didn't know you were a musician. What is your instrument?



Thank you.  I think you must mean the rosemary because it's in bloom atm. We had onion and spinach omelette tonight, no supermarket needed 

My degrees are in music and used to tour internationally  as a guitarist, but I'm grappling with the piano for the moment. Poor piano.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> This was the second on my wish list, but didn't know if the colors would work for me, so I didn't dare. I have CW05 (white, blue, red) which is exactly right for my hair, skin tone, eyes, and clothes. Now you've inspired me to pull it out!



I remember yours, absolutely gorgeous. 

I gave my H scarves a break today and wore Leonard, Paris. I think the scarf depicts orchids (typical of the brand if you know it). My mother had a Leonard dress in the 70s, shame she didn't keep it. I think I like the prints even better than most Pucci.


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Thank you.  I think you must mean the rosemary because it's in boom atm. We had onion and spinach omelette tonight, no supermarket needed
> 
> My degrees are in music and used to tour internationally  as a guitarist, but I'm grappling with the piano for the moment. Poor piano.


The omelette sounds delicious. You are multitalented! How wonderful to be musically inclined and be able to play more than one instrument.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

momasaurus said:


> Did I read that for MadMen they custom made underwear for the ladies in 60s styles and methods?


That would be likely. For a perfect look it doesn´t only need the perfect clothes but the perfect and true to time underpinnings, too.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m cutting back on and listing “extra” coats today!


Wow, that´s adorable! Hoarder me only went ahead and put all the extra coats into newly bought clothes bags to keep them safe from dust. I had ordered 30 bags thinking this would be plenty....  oops... 2 left, but haven´t been to the storage house, yet and there are definetely more coats and clothes....


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Rhl2987 said:


> I also have wide feet so I feel your pain. It’s sad how many pairs I’ve bought over the years that aren’t actually comfortable on my feet. I don’t do that anymore.



Meanwhile I really try not to buy any uncomfortable shoes anymore. 
As most of my shoes are second hand it´s still try and error, but I try to sell on what does not work for me.
When it comes to true vintage shoes they are more collector´s pieces and  comfort is secondary.
Most of these shoes will not really be worn anyway.


----------



## whateve

msd_bags said:


> Our lockdown has been extended until April 30, initially only until April 12.  I'm okay with this as I'm really scared to go out.  However, our economy is really gonna get ugly.  This is one of the reasons I'm trying to hold off on bag purchases, though believe me, the temptation is great during these abnormal times!  (Plus, I'm not sure if DHL and UPS are delivering at the moment.  Our post office is closed.)


I can't imagine the post office being closed for a long period. I still get most of my bills by mail. I'm still sending out packages when I sell something. I'm getting lots of deliveries of household items and groceries. If there wasn't delivery, I don't know what we would do. We are too afraid to go shopping.


momasaurus said:


> Did I read that for MadMen they custom made underwear for the ladies in 60s styles and methods?


There are specialty retailers that sell styles, including underwear and stockings, from the 30s - 70s. 


ElainePG said:


> I may have to do this too… for Mr. PG, and also for myself. If I had a one-length hairstyle, I wouldn't be worried. But I've got short slightly wavy hair, which I can't imagine doing. And I've never cut a man's hair. Maybe I should wait until our hair grows out, and do a bowl-cut? With an *actual* bowl?????


DH wants me to cut his hair. I'm dreading it. I usually trim mine but it is just straight across. When my son was little, I used to cut his hair but I wasn't very good at it. Girls' hair is much easier. 


ElainePG said:


> Same here… also white jeans. I love them on other people, but I just know I'll get pasta sauce on them. Weird, because I wear white t-shirts and don't stress. Maybe because they're so easy to wash?


I love the look of white and I keep buying white shirts. Many of them get stained the first time I wear them. White jeans can get stained whenever you sit down even if you don't spill anything on them. The gray jeans I bought a few months ago got stained from sauce the first time I wore them, and it didn't completely wash out. It was stupid of me to eat with my plate in my lap in front of the TV.


ElainePG said:


> This is such a thoughtful and thought-provoking post, @Rhl2987 . I've been wondering the same thing: certainly in the past month, I've changed my attitude toward "stuff," focussing instead on whether we have enough supplies in the house to keep us nourished and healthy. And also, I'm being our "cheerleader" to get us up and moving, either on the treadmill, or on neighborhood walks, so we don't just lie around watching the news and going crazy. And I've gotten DH into daily meditation, something I've been doing since last summer. I see all of these as positive habits: I wouldn't mind keeping them up in the long term. I hope these are lifetime lessons learned!
> 
> Your poor daughter! Andpoor you, having to be both her Mom and her pediatrician. That's got to be major stress on you.
> 
> My pulmonologist has just ordered me to stay out of the grocery store for at least the next couple of months. Eek! I did have enough food in the house for a few weeks, but she said I had to protect myself for a whole lot longer than that. I was worried about relying too much on GrubHub or Doorbell Dining for such a long stretch of time, and she agreed. She suggested that I sign up for InstaCart. So I did, and I'm giving it a try with a small order. Anyone else here have any experience with them?


I have placed 2 orders with Instacart. I'm happy with the service. The tomatoes they picked out were nice. I was afraid they would give me lousy produce. They don't always get everything on the list. You can pre-pick substitutions. One thing I can't understand is sometimes I would rather have the substitution but it isn't a choice. It is helpful if you stay by your phone when they are actually shopping because they will communicate with you, send you pictures, and you can approve substitutions. You can watch as things are found in the store. The first order was delivered in about 2 hours. The second order took 36 hours - they were so backed up.


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> _News from the Quarantine:_
> 
> I went through all of my shoes and pulled 14 pair that need to go.
> • Listed the 2 designer pair
> • Pitching 4 (I’d donate them but I can’t get to anyplace)
> • Set 8 aside on one shelf - I’ll get rid of them as soon as I find replacements.
> 
> I just need to focus and manage my shoes like I did my handbags:
> • Keep a list of what I wear
> • Aggressively upgrade anything I’m not excited about
> • Be relentless about each pair I own being both beautiful and functional (comfortable).
> 
> Meanwhile, I’m ticked at one of my good friends. She is having some ladies over on Saturday for dinner and drinks and invited me to come.  She said we’ve all been stuck in our houses so we and probably don’t have the virus. So, since no one is “close to 60 or sickly”, we “deserve” a little fun. In the nicest way I know how, I told her she was being selfish, ignorant and short sighted. Our bunch of friends don’t “deserve” to party any more than anyone else. She vehemently disagreed with me and said I was being ridiculous and a “killjoy”.
> 
> 
> 
> She is a brilliant, highly successful, extremely well educated and caring woman. How does she not get that this isn’t ok? I’m so bored that I think paint drying would be Friday night excitement. But, it is what it is. SMH! I’m looking at her a little differently now.


I looooove organising. I have nothing to organise here in our temporary place. And nothing to online shop for. Jealous of all the house organising and sale listings you ladies get to do now!


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> _News from the Quarantine:_
> 
> I went through all of my shoes and pulled 14 pair that need to go.
> • Listed the 2 designer pair
> • Pitching 4 (I’d donate them but I can’t get to anyplace)
> • Set 8 aside on one shelf - I’ll get rid of them as soon as I find replacements.
> 
> I just need to focus and manage my shoes like I did my handbags:
> • Keep a list of what I wear
> • Aggressively upgrade anything I’m not excited about
> • Be relentless about each pair I own being both beautiful and functional (comfortable).
> 
> Meanwhile, I’m ticked at one of my good friends. She is having some ladies over on Saturday for dinner and drinks and invited me to come.  She said we’ve all been stuck in our houses so we and probably don’t have the virus. So, since no one is “close to 60 or sickly”, we “deserve” a little fun. In the nicest way I know how, I told her she was being selfish, ignorant and short sighted. Our bunch of friends don’t “deserve” to party any more than anyone else. She vehemently disagreed with me and said I was being ridiculous and a “killjoy”.
> 
> 
> 
> She is a brilliant, highly successful, extremely well educated and caring woman. How does she not get that this isn’t ok? I’m so bored that I think paint drying would be Friday night excitement. But, it is what it is. SMH! I’m looking at her a little differently now.


Not cool of your friend. A zoom cocktail hour would be a better idea!!


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> I am interested how everyone here feels the quarantine and lockdown will affect their behavior after things open back up. I still have bags on my wishlist but I'm not as excited about them anymore. I'm not excited about starting my same shopping habits again. I will be very happy to visit my local H store and see everyone, but I just can't see continuing on the same way I was before all of this happened. Perhaps, eventually, things will return back to normal for me and my mental state. We'll see. I'm very curious about that.
> 
> I was nervous that my work would take a hard pause for 1.5-2.5 months, which would mean I would stop getting paid, but it seems that we're continuing on with at least half the work that was expected. We just started paying half of our daycare costs this week, and I'm trying to figure out how to directly give gift cards or monies to the teachers. I need to call today. I'm not interested in going to the daycare physically to drop off Visa gift cards. I'd rather do something virtually. We are picking up food two or three times a week but, with the new guidance of not even going to grocery stores for the next two weeks (recommendation rather than a mandate), we will likely switch to delivery of restaurant food. I bought one pair of Golden Goose sneakers on sale because I love mine and have been wearing them out on walks.
> 
> I've dressed up a couple times, both over the weekend, for walks or FaceTimes. It's just for fun and breaks up the monotony. I do wear jeans most everyday during the week though. It's nice to get out of my PJs. I don't wear makeup except for your odd day here and there for a specific customer video chat.
> 
> I think being home with children has made us a little more accident prone. My daughter got a splinter a few days ago that I had to try to dig out of her toe. I couldn't get it all so part of it is still in there and we're washing and using Neosporin. Yesterday she fell and seriously scraped up her face on a rock outside, so I washed that and put Neosporin but I bet it's going to be painful today. Poor baby. The other day I was on my laptop for a second and, before I knew it, she was 2/3 of the way up the stairs. Precocious little 11.5 month old... We had to move the gate at the bottom of the stairs because she just moves it out of her way. She's figured out how to get around it...


Glad you are still working!

This event is making me very cautious with money. My husband and I are very fortunate and have great job security or at minimum are in a field where there are more jobs than professionals. But even still I just feel very cautious and I don’t see myself making any luxury purchases until we see the full impact of this virus. 
I have also become a more positive person through this. I feel like a positive attitude can make situations like this more bareable and improves my own mental health. I have to actively do this. I am not a negative person usually, more neutral. But I am really feeling the effects of purposely thinking and seeing the positive if that makes sense!


----------



## lynne_ross

x


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> Welcome to the thread. I too am trying to think of after this is over and buying some small things that will give me pleasure. It is one of the few things keeping my mind off the constant worry about my relatives that are sick.





Sparkletastic said:


> Thank you so much for sharing your perspective. You are so incredibly brave to be eager to see the world despite the health issues you face. And, I envy what seems to be your irrepressible optimistic outlook.



Thank you both for the warm welcome. I've said this elsewhere on the forum, but this really is the friendliest community and I'm so happy to be here. I've been on other forums where people invariably tear each other down but here it's all about uplifting and supporting people. Such an honour to be a part of this tribe.


----------



## Sparkletastic

momasaurus said:


> Haha, on my lips nothing has staying power except Maybelline SuperStay from the drugstore. But it's probably just colored glue, so not very good for the lips - LOL!
> I love MAC: matte, satin, lustre, whatever finishes. The new H limited edition are also nice, but I really bought them for the cool magnetic cases!


I think I’d “given up the ghost on lip color that lasted. When I’ve tried long wear lip color, it really was like glue on my lips - dry, flaky...just yuck. I may try the Maybelline - can’t hurt!


Rhl2987 said:


> I also have wide feet so I feel your pain. It’s sad how many pairs I’ve bought over the years that aren’t actually comfortable on my feet. I don’t do that anymore.


I was the queen of cute, uncomfortable shoes in HS and college. Having my first child shut all of that down because 1) I couldn’t mince around with uncomfortable feet and an infant and 2) Holding him, I realized that the “real” has nothing to do with looks.

What I can’t understand is...WHY DO SHOE DESIGNERS REFUSE TO CONSISTENTLY GIVE WOMEN COMFORT AND STYLE!?!?!


Rhl2987 said:


> @essiedub I may have missed this post but it's so beautifully written. If I didn't feel a strong NEED to be here for my daughter, I hope that I'd feel the same way. Although I do still think I have a lot I'd like to accomplish in life! I'm glad that you're at peace in a big way. It's beautiful and I aspire for that. With my pursuit of material things, I do feel that I don't have that yet. I would need to be at peace with everything (what I have, don't have, what I've accomplished and haven't, who I'm close with and who I'm not, etc.) in order to feel comfortable with whatever will happen. It's wonderful to read that you feel that way.


I love how open you are.


ElainePG said:


> I may have to do this too… for Mr. PG, and also for myself. If I had a one-length hairstyle, I wouldn't be worried. But I've got short slightly wavy hair, which I can't imagine doing. And I've never cut a man's hair. Maybe I should wait until our hair grows out, and do a bowl-cut? With an *actual* bowl?????


Thank the Great Heavenly Turtle... Mr. S decided to rock the bald look last fall way before the quarantine (he has the cutest shaped head - who knew!) I can barely deal with my hair flipping and flopping where it isn’t supposed to be. Lol! No way I could manage two wacky heads right now. 

I talked to DS tonight and he said he resembles a fuzzy sheep dog.  Happily he’s in IT & WFH so he’s only “offending” himself.

DD has a hair texture unlike the rest of us. She must have reached back to some ancestor and gotten much thicker, coarser hair - though it’s pretty long being about 3 inches past her bra strap. With all that mane, a good cut is critical. So there’s a lot of whining and squealing from that quadrant of the family.   I got nuthin’ because my hair is wavy curly but soft and fine (hence the ridiculous flopping). So, I sent her a ballerina bun maker from Amazon. 


ElainePG said:


> Same here… also white jeans. I love them on other people, but I just know I'll get pasta sauce on them. Weird, because I wear white t-shirts and don't stress. Maybe because they're so easy to wash?


I love wearing white and never have a problem keeping it clean. So I’d say go for it!

But, for me, it’s always a dress or thighs. With a rumpus and thighs, I would rather walk on hot coals while drinking acid and hugging a tick infested porcupine than wear anything white soley on my bottom half.  Mr. S is a “butt man” and bought me some super pretty white jeans. They fit me...as in all of me can get into them. Which _doesn’t_ mean it’s a pretty sight. Billboards and sides of ships come to mind. LOL! So, they are the only thing in my closet that still has the tags on and shall NEVA be worn! He asks about them from time to time and I feign complete amnesia. 


ElainePG said:


> I don't have lounge wear either. I wear jeans during the week, and leggings on the weekend. Always have done. Though of course the days are blurring into each other, and I suppose it wouldn't make a bit of difference if I wore leggings on Monday, and jeans on Saturday, but I'm trying to keep as many things stable as I can.
> 
> But wow, those Soma PJs sound adorable! I wonder if they're still available on line! I haven't been buying clothes… just food & household necessities (and yes, I cound candles as necessities!) but I may head over there to look.


I swear before the Living Holy Donut that I am going to BURN
Every.
Single.
Pair.
Of.
Pajamas.
I own after the quarantine. 


ElainePG said:


> This is such a thoughtful and thought-provoking post, @Rhl2987 . I've been wondering the same thing: certainly in the past month, I've changed my attitude toward "stuff," focussing instead on whether we have enough supplies in the house to keep us nourished and healthy. And also, I'm being our "cheerleader" to get us up and moving, either on the treadmill, or on neighborhood walks, so we don't just lie around watching the news and going crazy. And I've gotten DH into daily meditation, something I've been doing since last summer. I see all of these as positive habits: I wouldn't mind keeping them up in the long term. I hope these are lifetime lessons learned!
> 
> Your poor daughter! Andpoor you, having to be both her Mom and her pediatrician. That's got to be major stress on you.
> 
> My pulmonologist has just ordered me to stay out of the grocery store for at least the next couple of months. Eek! I did have enough food in the house for a few weeks, but she said I had to protect myself for a whole lot longer than that. I was worried about relying too much on GrubHub or Doorbell Dining for such a long stretch of time, and she agreed. She suggested that I sign up for InstaCart. So I did, and I'm giving it a try with a small order. Anyone else here have any experience with them?


I don’t get why I’m usually the person who is planning the parties, coming up with the ideas for things to do, and generally being the cheerleader normally and now I struggle not to be a serious GRUMP!  I can only guess that I am more of an extrovert than I expected and I need people more than I thought. I was always working to carve out quiet time before. So, I _think_ I _thought_ I was more worn out from activity than I was (???) I dunno. I’m just really struggling with this. It’s not just that I’m incredibly bored, I’m genuinely sad lots of the time. And, I’m never typically sad unless there is a true loss like a death.  So, I’m trying to figure out what does my subconscious feel that it’s “lost” causing this reaction?

I just appreciate all of you ladies. It’s such a bright spot to my day to come in chat and see what all of you are up to. Love you lots!


cowgirlsboots said:


> Wow, that´s adorable! Hoarder me only went ahead and put all the extra coats into newly bought clothes bags to keep them safe from dust. I had ordered 30 bags thinking this would be plenty....  oops... 2 left, but haven´t been to the storage house, yet and there are definetely more coats and clothes....


LOL! I am the yin to your yang (or vice versa?) I’m the anti-horder. I try my best not to own one molecule of anything that I don’t use and I try to actively use and enjoy whatever I own.  Luckily, I married a man who has the same bent with a penchant for organization. So we enjoy getting rid of “stuff.”


lynne_ross said:


> I looooove organising. I have nothing to organise here in our temporary place. And nothing to online shop for. Jealous of all the house organising and sale listings you ladies get to do now!


Yay Team Organization!  I will re-organize a drawer in your name tomorrow. 


lynne_ross said:


> Not cool of your friend. A zoom cocktail hour would be a better idea!!


I held one of those this evening. For some reason this one made me really happy. The others I had done left me meh. Maybe I’m just more desperate to see another human now. 

My friend attended...with another friend at her house in the background. She is really not getting this. Luckily (?) a number of the attendees gave her serious grief about that. I hope she takes the message.


lynne_ross said:


> That is interesting you plan to upsize. Can you share why? We don’t even plan to downsize (once we move back to Canada! We are hugely downsizing now..) and thought is we want kids to visit and we pay for others to take care of our house so why not maintain the space. It is also expensive to move in Toronto so unless you are going significantly down in space - to a condo - you are not saving money moving.


We have room for the kids to visit so that isn’t the concern. We miss the bonus spaces - media room, exercise room, game room, etc. - that we gave up. Some of those spaces made entertaining easier and more interesting. And, I can’t tolerate that the rooms we have are smaller than before.  I like openness and I feel cramped after having more room for years. For example my office is smaller so I actually rented a space.  That is just stupid. I just feel like I’m turning in circles at times. So, it just needs to change. I’ll downsize when I’m in my crypt. 


jblended said:


> Thank you both for the warm welcome. I've said this elsewhere on the forum, but this really is the friendliest community and I'm so happy to be here. I've been on other forums where people invariably tear each other down but here it's all about uplifting and supporting people. Such an honour to be a part of this tribe.


Yay! Glad you’re participating. These really are the best ladies on the forum!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’m lucky in that the quarantine isn’t meaningfully impacting my income..._yet_. I’m basically getting paid by clients to sit in my house and do a whoooooole lotta nothing...which is driving me batty.   I’ve tried to put forth options for work but, they’re worried about more impactful issues like how to keep employees busy which I have to agree is much more important than me right now.

And, the joint venture that Mr S and I were planning - which was taking up most of my time - is dead in the water with the quarantine.

Sooooo, what ta do??

I just purchased a package of 50 - 2 hour lessons with a live trainer for my French language studies. I just needed to do something beyond my self help to make the progress I want to make. I’m totally excited!! I am SO planning a looong trip to French speaking countries after all this! 

And, I’m diverging from anything I’ve ever done and looking into getting an IT certification in...something.   With Mr. S and DS in that area, I wanna play too! I like learning so these activities should, hopefully, (please!) perk up my mood. Sheesh! This is a rough time!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Question: is it possible to look cute on FaceTime or Zoom? There has _got_ to be a YouTube on this. :Rofl:


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> The omelette sounds delicious. You are multitalented! How wonderful to be musically inclined and be able to play more than one instrument.



Thank you, however the piano may not agree with you ha ha


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Question: is it possible to look cute on FaceTime or Zoom? There has _got_ to be a YouTube on this. :Rofl:



 You need *light in front of you* (I don't just mean the room overhead) sitting in front of a window is good, and then *elevate your laptop/monitor* as much as you can  . If you can sit back a little from the screen camera too it's even better (or is that just me? )


----------



## jblended

Sparkletastic said:


> I just purchased a package of 50 - 2 hour lessons with a live trainer for my French language studies. I just needed to do something beyond my self help to make the progress I want to make. I’m totally excited!! I am SO planning a looong trip to French speaking countries after all this!
> 
> And, I’m diverging from anything I’ve ever done and looking into getting an IT certification in...something.  With Mr. S and DS in that area, I wanna play too! I like learning so these activities should, hopefully, (please!) perk up my mood. Sheesh! This is a rough time!!



I love that this is how you're filling your time!
Every year I complete a minimum of 6 courses on EdX on random subject matters. I'm a big believer in perpetual education and learning about things outside of our comfort zones. Most of the courses I do are for free (because, circumstances) but I'll pay for anything that is actually relevant to my existing University degree or applies to my line of work.
Now I'm going to have to re-train in a completely new field because I work as an Events organizer and Covid will result in the death of that industry for the foreseeable future.  I'm looking into online degrees for jobs that would allow me to work from home or work remotely. I'm not great at IT but it is one of those industries that thrives off of working remotely. We'll see what I end up doing but whatever it is, it will be a world away from what I've been doing for the past 13 years of my life.

Also, one of my big goals for this year was to learn French or Dutch and that idea was dead in the water! It had not occurred to me to get a tutor to coach me live online. You genius! I'm _soooo _stealing this idea!


----------



## Katinahat

Sparkletastic said:


> My grey bags...
> 
> *2016:*
> • Chanel pearly grey lambskin m/l classic flap w/dark silver hw.
> • Jimmy Choo large Biker Bag in grey sueded leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4699908
> 
> *2020:*
> • Kept the m/l Chanel
> • Along the way I added a gunmetal grey lambskin jumbo single classic flap with Bijoux chain and shw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4699909
> View attachment 4699910
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the idea of adding a grey top handle bag to my collection but, I’m in no rush to look or buy. I’m pretty content.


I’m in love with your bags! Gorgeous.


----------



## Katinahat

More bags said:


> My grey bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote
> Chanel 14P Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2020*
> 
> Hermes Etain Evergrain Massai Cut 40
> Hermes Etain Bolide 31 Taurillon Clemence GHW
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM (29) Clemence PHW
> Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote
> 
> Chanel 14P Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case
> 
> View attachment 4699913


Another fabulous collection! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Katinahat

Hi everyone, another few weeks have passed and I’ve not been on here due to everything that’s going on. Just popped back to see how everyone was doing. I’ve got about 40 pages of posts to read to catch up. 

Thanks for all the good wishes for my siblings. My sister is mostly recovered and back at work (she’s an NHS DR but probably caught this from her kids via school before they closed). She’s constantly tired 3 weeks after the initial infection but otherwise ok. My brother has been a lot worse but is generally better although left with chronic asthma now so still can’t do much. Hopefully that will get better with time. He’s only in his mid40s. 

I’ve had a couple of weeks “off work” for the Easter break. Been gardening like mad and having lots of family time. Mostly eating outside when it’s warm enough, family walk/runs/cycling, playing board games and watching movies. School goes back for the kids in Tuesday so back to “work” then. 

I’m in a routine with remote shopping for my 3 families. It’s a lot of work but we are getting there. Income isn’t an issue for us at the moment fortunately. I’ve been doing some online shopping for more Tshirts and other comfortable casual clothing, hobby activities for my family (I’ve taken up adult colouring which is very relaxing), board games (highly recommend “Ticket to Ride”), garden items and technology (Laptops from the children). While delivering is still allowed it seems like it might help the economy to spend a bit. 

Currently we are still allowed out for essential shopping, exercise etc but that is it. My Mini Mulberry Cara is my faithful companion for walks, effortlessly worn on my back containing my phone, wallet and keys plus a tiny bottle of hand gel. However, I’ve made more use of an tiny running pouch (Week 3 of C25K) and a big reusable garden rubbish bag for weeding! My garden now has a massive compost and pruning heap as we can’t get rid of that. 

I see everyone else is keeping busy and look forward to reading your individual posts to catch up. Meanwhile, I’ve missed black and grey weeks so I’ll try to post some pictures soon. 

Take care of yourselves!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I may have to do this too… for Mr. PG, and also for myself. If I had a one-length hairstyle, I wouldn't be worried. But I've got short slightly wavy hair, which I can't imagine doing. And I've never cut a man's hair. Maybe I should wait until our hair grows out, and do a bowl-cut? With an *actual* bowl?????


No bowls. I have been cutting my husbands hair for twenty years. I just watched his hair dresser cut it. Then one day when he did not have time to go he asked me to trim it. That was that for him . I would have been more then happy if he had gone back. You could always watch some videos on it.


----------



## dcooney4

lynne_ross said:


> I looooove organising. I have nothing to organise here in our temporary place. And nothing to online shop for. Jealous of all the house organising and sale listings you ladies get to do now!


How are you doing ? Missed chatting with you on here.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Question: is it possible to look cute on FaceTime or Zoom? There has _got_ to be a YouTube on this. :Rofl:


I hope so. We are doing a big family zoom on Sunday ,since we can't be together in real life.


----------



## momasaurus

Sparkletastic said:


> I think I’d “given up the ghost on lip color that lasted. When I’ve tried long wear lip color, it really was like glue on my lips - dry, flaky...just yuck. I may try the Maybelline - can’t hurt!
> I was the queen of cute, uncomfortable shoes in HS and college. Having my first child shut all of that down because 1) I couldn’t mince around with uncomfortable feet and an infant and 2) Holding him, I realized that the “real” has nothing to do with looks.
> 
> What I can’t understand is...WHY DO SHOE DESIGNERS REFUSE TO CONSISTENTLY GIVE WOMEN COMFORT AND STYLE!?!?!
> I love how open you are.
> Thank the Great Heavenly Turtle... Mr. S decided to rock the bald look last fall way before the quarantine (he has the cutest shaped head - who knew!) I can barely deal with my hair flipping and flopping where it isn’t supposed to be. Lol! No way I could manage two wacky heads right now.
> 
> I talked to DS tonight and he said he resembles a fuzzy sheep dog.  Happily he’s in IT & WFH so he’s only “offending” himself.
> 
> DD has a hair texture unlike the rest of us. She must have reached back to some ancestor and gotten much thicker, coarser hair - though it’s pretty long being about 3 inches past her bra strap. With all that mane, a good cut is critical. So there’s a lot of whining and squealing from that quadrant of the family.   I got nuthin’ because my hair is wavy curly but soft and fine (hence the ridiculous flopping). So, I sent her a ballerina bun maker from Amazon.
> I love wearing white and never have a problem keeping it clean. So I’d say go for it!
> 
> But, for me, it’s always a dress or thighs. With a rumpus and thighs, I would rather walk on hot coals while drinking acid and hugging a tick infested porcupine than wear anything white soley on my bottom half.  Mr. S is a “butt man” and bought me some super pretty white jeans. They fit me...as in all of me can get into them. Which _doesn’t_ mean it’s a pretty sight. Billboards and sides of ships come to mind. LOL! So, they are the only thing in my closet that still has the tags on and shall NEVA be worn! He asks about them from time to time and I feign complete amnesia.
> I swear before the Living Holy Donut that I am going to BURN
> Every.
> Single.
> Pair.
> Of.
> Pajamas.
> I own after the quarantine. I don’t get why I’m usually the person who is planning the parties, coming up with the ideas for things to do, and generally being the cheerleader normally and now I struggle not to be a serious GRUMP!  I can only guess that I am more of an extrovert than I expected and I need people more than I thought. I was always working to carve out quiet time before. So, I _think_ I _thought_ I was more worn out from activity than I was (???) I dunno. I’m just really struggling with this. It’s not just that I’m incredibly bored, I’m genuinely sad lots of the time. And, I’m never typically sad unless there is a true loss like a death.  So, I’m trying to figure out what does my subconscious feel that it’s “lost” causing this reaction?
> 
> I just appreciate all of you ladies. It’s such a bright spot to my day to come in chat and see what all of you are up to. Love you lots!
> LOL! I am the yin to your yang (or vice versa?) I’m the anti-horder. I try my best not to own one molecule of anything that I don’t use and I try to actively use and enjoy whatever I own.  Luckily, I married a man who has the same bent with a penchant for organization. So we enjoy getting rid of “stuff.”
> Yay Team Organization!  I will re-organize a drawer in your name tomorrow. I held one of those this evening. For some reason this one made me really happy. The others I had done left me meh. Maybe I’m just more desperate to see another human now.
> 
> My friend attended...with another friend at her house in the background. She is really not getting this. Luckily (?) a number of the attendees gave her serious grief about that. I hope she takes the message.
> We have room for the kids to visit so that isn’t the concern. We miss the bonus spaces - media room, exercise room, game room, etc. - that we gave up. Some of those spaces made entertaining easier and more interesting. And, I can’t tolerate that the rooms we have are smaller than before.  I like openness and I feel cramped after having more room for years. For example my office is smaller so I actually rented a space.  That is just stupid. I just feel like I’m turning in circles at times. So, it just needs to change. I’ll downsize when I’m in my crypt. Yay! Glad you’re participating. These really are the best ladies on the forum!


Oh my, you have a lot going on. I admire your cheerfulness!
I am so lucky I don't have to cut anyone' hair. Mine is getting unruly, but that's what ponytails are for, right?


----------



## momasaurus

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m lucky in that the quarantine isn’t meaningfully impacting my income..._yet_. I’m basically getting paid by clients to sit in my house and do a whoooooole lotta nothing...which is driving me batty.   I’ve tried to put forth options for work but, they’re worried about more impactful issues like how to keep employees busy which I have to agree is much more important than me right now.
> 
> And, the joint venture that Mr S and I were planning - which was taking up most of my time - is dead in the water with the quarantine.
> 
> Sooooo, what ta do??
> 
> I just purchased a package of 50 - 2 hour lessons with a live trainer for my French language studies. I just needed to do something beyond my self help to make the progress I want to make. I’m totally excited!! I am SO planning a looong trip to French speaking countries after all this!
> 
> And, I’m diverging from anything I’ve ever done and looking into getting an IT certification in...something.   With Mr. S and DS in that area, I wanna play too! I like learning so these activities should, hopefully, (please!) perk up my mood. Sheesh! This is a rough time!!


Great idea. 2 hour lessons!! You have to let us know how that goes.


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> This is such a thoughtful and thought-provoking post, @Rhl2987 . I've been wondering the same thing: certainly in the past month, I've changed my attitude toward "stuff," focussing instead on whether we have enough supplies in the house to keep us nourished and healthy. And also, I'm being our "cheerleader" to get us up and moving, either on the treadmill, or on neighborhood walks, so we don't just lie around watching the news and going crazy. And I've gotten DH into daily meditation, something I've been doing since last summer. I see all of these as positive habits: I wouldn't mind keeping them up in the long term. I hope these are lifetime lessons learned!
> 
> Your poor daughter! Andpoor you, having to be both her Mom and her pediatrician. That's got to be major stress on you.
> 
> My pulmonologist has just ordered me to stay out of the grocery store for at least the next couple of months. Eek! I did have enough food in the house for a few weeks, but she said I had to protect myself for a whole lot longer than that. I was worried about relying too much on GrubHub or Doorbell Dining for such a long stretch of time, and she agreed. She suggested that I sign up for InstaCart. So I did, and I'm giving it a try with a small order. Anyone else here have any experience with them?


Yes!! We use InstaCart for groceries regularly now. And also Amazon's food delivery service and Whole Foods food delivery service. I agree that you definitely need to find a way to get groceries to your house. Let us know about your experience with InstaCart! I'm so glad there is an option where you are that keeps you safe. 

I love to hear that you're the cheerleader and making sure you both get moving and do meditation during the day. Those are game changers and I'm so happy to see that!


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> That's a good idea. Mr. PG is just about the most low-tech person I know (I mean, the man still has a flip phone!!!) but I might be able to set something up.


Even if you have to FaceTime people individually for him to be able to say hi! That could be enough and would make me very cheerful! Or you can try to find something on the computer (just in case you don't have an iPhone) that will allow you to do this with many people at once. I've done Google Hangouts and Zoom.


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> I can't imagine the post office being closed for a long period. I still get most of my bills by mail. I'm still sending out packages when I sell something. I'm getting lots of deliveries of household items and groceries. If there wasn't delivery, I don't know what we would do. We are too afraid to go shopping.
> 
> There are specialty retailers that sell styles, including underwear and stockings, from the 30s - 70s.
> 
> DH wants me to cut his hair. I'm dreading it. I usually trim mine but it is just straight across. When my son was little, I used to cut his hair but I wasn't very good at it. Girls' hair is much easier.
> 
> I love the look of white and I keep buying white shirts. Many of them get stained the first time I wear them. White jeans can get stained whenever you sit down even if you don't spill anything on them. The gray jeans I bought a few months ago got stained from sauce the first time I wore them, and it didn't completely wash out. It was stupid of me to eat with my plate in my lap in front of the TV.
> 
> I have placed 2 orders with Instacart. I'm happy with the service. The tomatoes they picked out were nice. I was afraid they would give me lousy produce. They don't always get everything on the list. You can pre-pick substitutions. One thing I can't understand is sometimes I would rather have the substitution but it isn't a choice. It is helpful if you stay by your phone when they are actually shopping because they will communicate with you, send you pictures, and you can approve substitutions. You can watch as things are found in the store. The first order was delivered in about 2 hours. The second order took 36 hours - they were so backed up.


Kind of wondering for everyone here, how do you send your packages when you sell something? Do you do anything special like have the carrier pick them up from your front porch or do you go to FedEx, UPS, or the post office to ship?

I bought scissors a few years ago because my husband's hair grows so fast and he gets cuts often. They are incredibly sharp. The first haircut I ever gave him was amazing. I did it short on the sides and longer on top, using a trimmer on the sides and scissors to fade and on the top. It was so excellent but it turned out to be beginner's luck. The remaining 3 cuts I was allowed to give him ended up not as nice. He didn't like it as short on the sides as I did it. The final cut was right before our engagement pictures so we were both disappointed by that one, haha! I've not been allowed to touch it since.

I also love the look of white in the summer when I'm tanned but I basically do not wear it anymore. With the little one and also our dogs. It's lovely but doesn't suit my lifestyle.


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> Glad you are still working!
> 
> This event is making me very cautious with money. My husband and I are very fortunate and have great job security or at minimum are in a field where there are more jobs than professionals. But even still I just feel very cautious and I don’t see myself making any luxury purchases until we see the full impact of this virus.
> I have also become a more positive person through this. I feel like a positive attitude can make situations like this more bareable and improves my own mental health. I have to actively do this. I am not a negative person usually, more neutral. But I am really feeling the effects of purposely thinking and seeing the positive if that makes sense!


I love that you have become a more positive person and are actively trying! Can you share how you do that? Do you force yourself to have a specific thought and then act on it or say it out loud? I would say that I'm generally a positive person but take any frustration out on my husband, so maybe I'm not as positive as I think I am.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m lucky in that the quarantine isn’t meaningfully impacting my income..._yet_. I’m basically getting paid by clients to sit in my house and do a whoooooole lotta nothing...which is driving me batty.   I’ve tried to put forth options for work but, they’re worried about more impactful issues like how to keep employees busy which I have to agree is much more important than me right now.
> 
> And, the joint venture that Mr S and I were planning - which was taking up most of my time - is dead in the water with the quarantine.
> 
> Sooooo, what ta do??
> 
> I just purchased a package of 50 - 2 hour lessons with a live trainer for my French language studies. I just needed to do something beyond my self help to make the progress I want to make. I’m totally excited!! I am SO planning a looong trip to French speaking countries after all this!
> 
> And, I’m diverging from anything I’ve ever done and looking into getting an IT certification in...something.   With Mr. S and DS in that area, I wanna play too! I like learning so these activities should, hopefully, (please!) perk up my mood. Sheesh! This is a rough time!!


I'm happy to hear that your work is continuing right now but disappointed to hear about your pause on the joint venture! 

I just found out from work that there is another project I could work on, so I'm going to find out more next week. My husband and I are nervous because more work for me means it's hard for EVERYONE with trying to juggle the baby and work, but I think it would be good to double my income at a time like this when NOTHING should be taken for granted. I would really love to hear thoughts from you all on this. 

I also started a (second) business while all of this was beginning and I'm quite certain that will be on pause until this is all over. I had a very hard time getting insurance for it, but was able to find that a couple weeks ago, but I don't think I'll be able to find any clients for awhile. I'm just working on branding right now. 

I love the additional education you're getting/seeking! I want to hear updates on French lessons! I will live vicariously through you. The only thing I get each day is about enough time to watch one show in bed with my husband at night, hah! Last night I did play games on HouseParty with my two best friends (one is Wisconsin and one in Florida). It was a lot of fun!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> Question: is it possible to look cute on FaceTime or Zoom? There has _got_ to be a YouTube on this. :Rofl:


I actually did see a Youtube about this!! HAHAHA. I'll have to look it up. I did not watch it but I think I passed by it. It could have been an Instagram live though.


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> You need *light in front of you* (I don't just mean the room overhead) sitting in front of a window is good, and then *elevate your laptop/monitor* as much as you can  . If you can sit back a little from the screen camera too it's even better (or is that just me? )


Thanks!  I will do that. I think everyone should be very tired of viewing my forehead or looking into my nostrils at this point. 


jblended said:


> I love that this is how you're filling your time!
> Every year I complete a minimum of 6 courses on EdX on random subject matters. I'm a big believer in perpetual education and learning about things outside of our comfort zones. Most of the courses I do are for free (because, circumstances) but I'll pay for anything that is actually relevant to my existing University degree or applies to my line of work.
> Now I'm going to have to re-train in a completely new field because I work as an Events organizer and Covid will result in the death of that industry for the foreseeable future.  I'm looking into online degrees for jobs that would allow me to work from home or work remotely. I'm not great at IT but it is one of those industries that thrives off of working remotely. We'll see what I end up doing but whatever it is, it will be a world away from what I've been doing for the past 13 years of my life.
> 
> Also, one of my big goals for this year was to learn French or Dutch and that idea was dead in the water! It had not occurred to me to get a tutor to coach me live online. You genius! I'm _soooo _stealing this idea!


Good luck to you. I’m sending you hugs and positive energy as you make these changes. 

I have thought about what I could do academically to strengthen my career. Unfortunately, I’m not in a space where additional certs have any meaning so, I’m a bit flummoxed. I thought I’d taking some more business classes for my own edification but, I’m not motivated to do so. They really don’t feel like a value add. So, I’m trying other things... Sometimes, something great can come from an unexpected move forward so, I’m giving that a chance. 


momasaurus said:


> Oh my, you have a lot going on. I admire your cheerfulness!
> I am so lucky I don't have to cut anyone' hair. Mine is getting unruly, but that's what ponytails are for, right?


Ponytails, buns, twists, braiding, updo’s as everything else is on the table now.  


momasaurus said:


> Great idea. 2 hour lessons!! You have to let us know how that goes.


I will!  The two hours feels long but, they assure me it’s the right length so, I’m going with it. I start next week!!


----------



## Rhl2987

Katinahat said:


> Hi everyone, another few weeks have passed and I’ve not been on here due to everything that’s going on. Just popped back to see how everyone was doing. I’ve got about 40 pages of posts to read to catch up.
> 
> Thanks for all the good wishes for my siblings. My sister is mostly recovered and back at work (she’s an NHS DR but probably caught this from her kids via school before they closed). She’s constantly tired 3 weeks after the initial infection but otherwise ok. My brother has been a lot worse but is generally better although left with chronic asthma now so still can’t do much. Hopefully that will get better with time. He’s only in his mid40s.
> 
> I’ve had a couple of weeks “off work” for the Easter break. Been gardening like mad and having lots of family time. Mostly eating outside when it’s warm enough, family walk/runs/cycling, playing board games and watching movies. School goes back for the kids in Tuesday so back to “work” then.
> 
> I’m in a routine with remote shopping for my 3 families. It’s a lot of work but we are getting there. Income isn’t an issue for us at the moment fortunately. I’ve been doing some online shopping for more Tshirts and other comfortable casual clothing, hobby activities for my family (I’ve taken up adult colouring which is very relaxing), board games (highly recommend “Ticket to Ride”), garden items and technology (Laptops from the children). While delivering is still allowed it seems like it might help the economy to spend a bit.
> 
> Currently we are still allowed out for essential shopping, exercise etc but that is it. My Mini Mulberry Cara is my faithful companion for walks, effortlessly worn on my back containing my phone, wallet and keys plus a tiny bottle of hand gel. However, I’ve made more use of an tiny running pouch (Week 3 of C25K) and a big reusable garden rubbish bag for weeding! My garden now has a massive compost and pruning heap as we can’t get rid of that.
> 
> I see everyone else is keeping busy and look forward to reading your individual posts to catch up. Meanwhile, I’ve missed black and grey weeks so I’ll try to post some pictures soon.
> 
> Take care of yourselves!


Thank you for sharing an update! I'm really glad to hear about your siblings and I hope they both only continue to get better and are in good health soon. Being constantly tired and having chronic asthma are things that I hope fully resolve soon! But they are strong to have made it this far into their recoveries.

Your family time sounds lovely. What will going back to school look like for the kids?

I'm happy that income isn't an issue for you. Could you share particular types/brands of adult coloring that you're enjoying? You make me want to do that and also buy this board game you mentioned!! I agree and am trying to put money back into the economy (primarily locally) when I can.


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Thank you, however the piano may not agree with you ha ha


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> Another fabulous collection! Thanks for sharing.


Thank you


----------



## baghabitz34

rtfernandez said:


> I LOVE the Coach Tea Rose bag collection!  I have the sandals that match your bag, but I've been waiting for years to find an affordable saddle bag in the black with the black and wine colored flowers. Just recently scored the wristlet on ebay though.  It is dreamy!



Congrats on your new wristlet!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I can't imagine the post office being closed for a long period. I still get most of my bills by mail. I'm still sending out packages when I sell something. I'm getting lots of deliveries of household items and groceries. If there wasn't delivery, I don't know what we would do. We are too afraid to go shopping.


Oh, me neither! Online shopping is my lifeline!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> LOL! I am the yin to your yang (or vice versa?) I’m the anti-horder. I try my best not to own one molecule of anything that I don’t use and I try to actively use and enjoy whatever I own. Luckily, I married a man who has the same bent with a penchant for organization. So we enjoy getting rid of “stuff.”



That´s amazing! My man is even worse than I am- we are first class hoarders (not the ugly messy type with food leftovers between everything, though!), people who believe in keeping a single cup because one day the matching saucer will turn up. We enjoy collecting all kinds of items and always in danger of purchasing more than 3 items of a kind, because there certainly will be a collection forming including display and research...   Btw our 10 year-old son proudly collects (vintage) toy robots...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Rhl2987 said:


> Kind of wondering for everyone here, how do you send your packages when you sell something? Do you do anything special like have the carrier pick them up from your front porch or do you go to FedEx, UPS, or the post office to ship?


I still go to the Post Office to ship my parcels - only important ones for family and friends like for Birthdays, no sales activity at the moment. Our Post Office usually is very quiet. Only 1 customer at a time allowed in. They put up a glass partition wall in front of the counter and it´s only shove the box on the scales from a distance and get the receipt put on the scales. I book everything online so don´t have to pay at the Post Office.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Did you see the DIY game Dior is offering? Looks fun! (Only I don´t have a colour printer...) 

https://www.dior.com/couture/de_de/folder-media/folder-fichiers/folder-jeu-dior/remember-dior


----------



## baghabitz34

Rhl2987 said:


> I actually did see a Youtube about this!! HAHAHA. I'll have to look it up. I did not watch it but I think I passed by it. It could have been an Instagram live though.



Busbee Style on YT has a video - 10 Quick Secrets to look good on Zoom.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> There are specialty retailers that sell styles, including underwear and stockings, from the 30s - 70s.


Unfortunately in my country most special retailers sell repro while I only like the real thing, so it´s back to good old ebay searching for private sales. Original underwear/corsetry is a bit tricky, I think. First as it´s worn directly on the body I am never sure how to clean it sufficiently and second the elastic components might have suffered over time.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> No bowls. I have been cutting my husbands hair for twenty years. I just watched his hair dresser cut it. Then one day when he did not have time to go he asked me to trim it. That was that for him . I would have been more then happy if he had gone back. You could always watch some videos on it.


I just cut my husband's hair for the first time. It took a really long time but he says it is as good as when he goes to the barber. I wouldn't choose to keep doing it if there was another option.


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> Kind of wondering for everyone here, how do you send your packages when you sell something? Do you do anything special like have the carrier pick them up from your front porch or do you go to FedEx, UPS, or the post office to ship?
> 
> I bought scissors a few years ago because my husband's hair grows so fast and he gets cuts often. They are incredibly sharp. The first haircut I ever gave him was amazing. I did it short on the sides and longer on top, using a trimmer on the sides and scissors to fade and on the top. It was so excellent but it turned out to be beginner's luck. The remaining 3 cuts I was allowed to give him ended up not as nice. He didn't like it as short on the sides as I did it. The final cut was right before our engagement pictures so we were both disappointed by that one, haha! I've not been allowed to touch it since.
> 
> I also love the look of white in the summer when I'm tanned but I basically do not wear it anymore. With the little one and also our dogs. It's lovely but doesn't suit my lifestyle.


I've been having the post office pick up packages from my porch for years. It is extremely easy. They have a system where you just fill out a form online telling the type of package you have, where you'll put it, and what day to pick it up, and that's it.

My husband wanted me to buy a trimmer but I didn't want to because then I might have to do it forever. so I just used scissors and a comb. It took a very long time but came out very good.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> That´s amazing! My man is even worse than I am- we are first class hoarders (not the ugly messy type with food leftovers between everything, though!), people who believe in keeping a single cup because one day the matching saucer will turn up. We enjoy collecting all kinds of items and always in danger of purchasing more than 3 items of a kind, because there certainly will be a collection forming including display and research...   Btw our 10 year-old son proudly collects (vintage) toy robots...


I'm a collector too. I've collected many different things over the years: art, tin toys, perfume bottles, teacups, miniature tea sets, Lladro, Limoges boxes, Hummel... Purses and keychains are my latest. I've never been a completist (meaning I have to have a complete collection.) I have a few toy robots. I like to have individually selected things rather than sets. Most of our dishes were purchased individually and don't match. My kids enjoyed picking out which plate they would use for dinner.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> I love that this is how you're filling your time!
> Every year I complete a minimum of 6 courses on EdX on random subject matters. I'm a big believer in perpetual education and learning about things outside of our comfort zones. Most of the courses I do are for free (because, circumstances) but I'll pay for anything that is actually relevant to my existing University degree or applies to my line of work.
> Now I'm going to have to re-train in a completely new field because I work as an Events organizer and Covid will result in the death of that industry for the foreseeable future.  I'm looking into online degrees for jobs that would allow me to work from home or work remotely. I'm not great at IT but it is one of those industries that thrives off of working remotely. We'll see what I end up doing but whatever it is, it will be a world away from what I've been doing for the past 13 years of my life.
> 
> Also, one of my big goals for this year was to learn French or Dutch and that idea was dead in the water! It had not occurred to me to get a tutor to coach me live online. You genius! I'm _soooo _stealing this idea!


Good luck in finding another career. My son has been doing IT from home for his entire career. He actually had his first Internet job when he was 13. It has been ideal for him as I think he might have had trouble fitting into an office job. If you are good at writing, there are some opportunities there. I used to get paid to write a few blogs and edit manuscripts.


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> Hi everyone, another few weeks have passed and I’ve not been on here due to everything that’s going on. Just popped back to see how everyone was doing. I’ve got about 40 pages of posts to read to catch up.
> 
> Thanks for all the good wishes for my siblings. My sister is mostly recovered and back at work (she’s an NHS DR but probably caught this from her kids via school before they closed). She’s constantly tired 3 weeks after the initial infection but otherwise ok. My brother has been a lot worse but is generally better although left with chronic asthma now so still can’t do much. Hopefully that will get better with time. He’s only in his mid40s.
> 
> I’ve had a couple of weeks “off work” for the Easter break. Been gardening like mad and having lots of family time. Mostly eating outside when it’s warm enough, family walk/runs/cycling, playing board games and watching movies. School goes back for the kids in Tuesday so back to “work” then.
> 
> I’m in a routine with remote shopping for my 3 families. It’s a lot of work but we are getting there. Income isn’t an issue for us at the moment fortunately. I’ve been doing some online shopping for more Tshirts and other comfortable casual clothing, hobby activities for my family (I’ve taken up adult colouring which is very relaxing), board games (highly recommend “Ticket to Ride”), garden items and technology (Laptops from the children). While delivering is still allowed it seems like it might help the economy to spend a bit.
> 
> Currently we are still allowed out for essential shopping, exercise etc but that is it. My Mini Mulberry Cara is my faithful companion for walks, effortlessly worn on my back containing my phone, wallet and keys plus a tiny bottle of hand gel. However, I’ve made more use of an tiny running pouch (Week 3 of C25K) and a big reusable garden rubbish bag for weeding! My garden now has a massive compost and pruning heap as we can’t get rid of that.
> 
> I see everyone else is keeping busy and look forward to reading your individual posts to catch up. Meanwhile, I’ve missed black and grey weeks so I’ll try to post some pictures soon.
> 
> Take care of yourselves!


I'm glad your siblings are recovering. Hopefully your brother's asthma will improve over time. It sounds like you've found some good activities. Other than cooking and cleaning, I haven't being doing much. I haven't felt motivated.


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> I've been having the post office pick up packages from my porch for years. It is extremely easy. They have a system where you just fill out a form online telling the type of package you have, where you'll put it, and what day to pick it up, and that's it.
> 
> My husband wanted me to buy a trimmer but I didn't want to because then I might have to do it forever. so I just used scissors and a comb. It took a very long time but came out very good.


Good work!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

cowgirlsboots said:


> Did you see the DIY game Dior is offering? Looks fun! (Only I don´t have a colour printer...)
> 
> https://www.dior.com/couture/de_de/folder-media/folder-fichiers/folder-jeu-dior/remember-dior


Love this...I think. It’s in German (?) so I can’t tell what the goal is. Where did you find this? I’d like to try to get the English version.

———

And, one bag out! Yay! It’s my least expensive bag so the $$ are inconsequential. But, at least it it will no longer be lurking in my closet unworn and unloved.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I've been having the post office pick up packages from my porch for years. It is extremely easy. They have a system where you just fill out a form online telling the type of package you have, where you'll put it, and what day to pick it up, and that's it.
> 
> My husband wanted me to buy a trimmer but I didn't want to because then I might have to do it forever. so I just used scissors and a comb. It took a very long time but came out very good.


Well done! I only use the trimmer to clean up my dh‘s neck .


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> I love that you have become a more positive person and are actively trying! Can you share how you do that? Do you force yourself to have a specific thought and then act on it or say it out loud? I would say that I'm generally a positive person but take any frustration out on my husband, so maybe I'm not as positive as I think I am.


When I have negative thoughts or am frustrated I try to think of actions I can take to change the situation if within my control. If not in my control then I ask myself how things could be worse and why the situation is not so bad. It is partially just about changing perspective, especially now with all that is going on. I am finding thinking more positive gets me to not dwell on things that don’t go as well. I have always been able to do this at work - use failures as a learning opportunity and move on - but not my life in general. Whereas my husband is a glass half full person. He is rarely sad or stressed and I believe he lives a happier life being able to see the positives and move on from set backs. I am trying to train myself to be like that too and I actually believe it is working!


----------



## lynne_ross

dcooney4 said:


> No bowls. I have been cutting my husbands hair for twenty years. I just watched his hair dresser cut it. Then one day when he did not have time to go he asked me to trim it. That was that for him . I would have been more then happy if he had gone back. You could always watch some videos on it.





dcooney4 said:


> No bowls. I have been cutting my husbands hair for twenty years. I just watched his hair dresser cut it. Then one day when he did not have time to go he asked me to trim it. That was that for him . I would have been more then happy if he had gone back. You could always watch some videos on it.


Good for you! I use to cut my son’s hair but I suck at it. I do cut my daughter’s since she has long hair and it is wavy so hard to screw up. I bought hair cutting scissors - straight and the one for layering. I should try to learn boys hair since I had 2 sons!


----------



## lynne_ross

dcooney4 said:


> How are you doing ? Missed chatting with you on here.


Thanks! I am doing well actual. Tough to move in a pandemic but my family is healthy, jobs are great and we are now in one of the safest places right now. We have freedom to move around - with masks and hand sanitising like crazy. We are still in our temp place and it is small! Hoping to sign a lease this week for our permanent apartment and move in over next month. I think we all be settled in nicely by end of summer. 
The sad part, as I am sure many are experiencing, is my mom can not visit. She was suppose to come over and help us settle into our apartment but she can not get into the country as a visitor. And we were all going home in early July. But that is unlikely now. We do lots of video calls and my mom what’s apps me a lot too.


----------



## Sparkletastic

It’s BBQ night! No cooking for me which is great since I find it booooooooring.

Anyway,  Mr. Sparkle is NOT a cook  but, the super geek + meat eater in him  looks at grilling like a chemistry experiment (which in part it actually is, right?) so he thinks it’s fun. Like with his cocktail making, he devours tons of books and videos on grilling. That means his grilling is (ironically) the very best of cuisine despite his uselessness in the kitchen. Yum!

Tonight is steaks!!  I am not a huge beef eater but I do love a great steak. In large part because of my career - men who are decision makers love their steaks  - I’ve eaten at some of the best steakhouses in the world. Yet, his steaks exceed any of those I’ve _ever_ had.

So, I‘ve taken a nap (in my super sexy NASA themed pj’s) and now I have his (not so) famous “Filthy” martini in hand whilst enjoying the sunset in the backyard.  My stomach growls ever more loudly as the minutes tick by. 

Tell me about your quarantined Friday night.


----------



## Sparkletastic

momasaurus said:


> So many challenges! You are doing great. I'm also thinking about the changes I'll make when this is over, but it's so hard even to remember what "real life" was like. I look at my bags and I'm like, "WHAT are these used for?"


Yeeeeeessss!


----------



## Sparkletastic

lynne_ross said:


> When I have negative thoughts or am frustrated I try to think of actions I can take to change the situation if within my control. If not in my control then I ask myself how things could be worse and why the situation is not so bad. It is partially just about changing perspective, especially now with all that is going on. I am finding thinking more positive gets me to not dwell on things that don’t go as well. I have always been able to do this at work - use failures as a learning opportunity and move on - but not my life in general. Whereas my husband is a glass half full person. He is rarely sad or stressed and I believe he lives a happier life being able to see the positives and move on from set backs. I am trying to train myself to be like that too and I actually believe it is working!


i absolutely LOVE this.


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> I'm happy to hear that your work is continuing right now but disappointed to hear about your pause on the joint venture!
> 
> I just found out from work that there is another project I could work on, so I'm going to find out more next week. My husband and I are nervous because more work for me means it's hard for EVERYONE with trying to juggle the baby and work, but I think it would be good to double my income at a time like this when NOTHING should be taken for granted. I would really love to hear thoughts from you all on this.
> 
> I also started a (second) business while all of this was beginning and I'm quite certain that will be on pause until this is all over. I had a very hard time getting insurance for it, but was able to find that a couple weeks ago, but I don't think I'll be able to find any clients for awhile. I'm just working on branding right now.
> 
> I love the additional education you're getting/seeking! I want to hear updates on French lessons! I will live vicariously through you. The only thing I get each day is about enough time to watch one show in bed with my husband at night, hah! Last night I did play games on HouseParty with my two best friends (one is Wisconsin and one in Florida). It was a lot of fun!


I would make and save as much as you possibly can right now, even if it inconveniences your family. This crisis could last a long time and we don’t know what the economy will look like when it is done. It could easily last a year. My company is doing fine and we just implemented a hiring freeze, it is a soft free so can still hire with ceo approval but the only other time we implemented this was during the economic crisis in 2008. Not trying to be a downer but I would ask yourself if you have enough saved to not work a year since you never know how and when this will end. 
However, people who can spend should consider to do so to keep economy going!


----------



## southernbelle43

Sparkletastic said:


> It’s BBQ night! No cooking for me which is great since I find it booooooooring.
> 
> Anyway,  Mr. Sparkle is NOT a cook  but, the super geek + meat eater in him  looks at grilling like a chemistry experiment (which in part it actually is, right?) so he thinks it’s fun. Like with his cocktail making, he devours tons of books and videos on grilling. That means his grilling is (ironically) the very best of cuisine despite his uselessness in the kitchen. Yum!
> 
> Tonight is steaks!!  I am not a huge beef eater but I do love a great steak. In large part because of my career - men who are decision makers love their steaks  - I’ve eaten at some of the best steakhouses in the world. Yet, his steaks exceed any of those I’ve _ever_ had.
> 
> So, I‘ve taken a nap (in my super sexy NASA themed pj’s) and now I have his (not so) famous “Filthy” martini in hand whilst enjoying the sunset in the backyard.  My stomach growls ever more loudly as the minutes tick by.
> 
> Tell me about your quarantined Friday night.


Darn. I would not mind being quarantined at all if my DH could make a good drink and cook!!


----------



## Vintage Leather

Sparkletastic said:


> So, I‘ve taken a nap (in my super sexy NASA themed pj’s) and now I have his (*not so) famous *“Filthy” martini in hand whilst enjoying the sunset in the backyard.  My stomach growls ever more loudly as the minutes tick by.
> 
> Tell me about your quarantined Friday night.



There are people on at least two continents who have admired his cocktails and who know how excellent they are. So technically, he has an international reputation as a mixologist.


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> I just cut my husband's hair for the first time. It took a really long time but he says it is as good as when he goes to the barber. I wouldn't choose to keep doing it if there was another option.


Congratulations on your first cut - you are fearless!


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Love this...I think. It’s in German (?) so I can’t tell what the goal is. Where did you find this? I’d like to try to get the English version.
> 
> ———
> 
> And, one bag out! Yay! It’s my least expensive bag so the $$ are inconsequential. But, at least it it will no longer be lurking in my closet unworn and unloved.


Well done on your sale!


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> Good luck in finding another career. My son has been doing IT from home for his entire career. He actually had his first Internet job when he was 13. It has been ideal for him as I think he might have had trouble fitting into an office job. If you are good at writing, there are some opportunities there. I used to get paid to write a few blogs and edit manuscripts.



Thank you so much for this. I really needed it. I've been really demotivated about everything, just because I don't know what I want to be when I grow up. I had hoped to work in radio (behind the scenes) but now I'm second guessing everything.
I'm not someone who thrives off of working remotely. I am very introverted, and whilst working from home is not a challenge in terms of getting things done, it is a challenge for me emotionally because it means I will turn into even more of a hermit.
Working in a professional setting, donning my suit and grabbing one of my beautiful bags, commuting and seeing other people working...it's important to me and forces me out of my shell.
I hate offices, I hate office politics, the endless gossip, and boring long meetings (can you tell I've worked in toxic environments? LOL) and I actually speak very little during a typical workday, but the routine of going to work and working with other people is good for me. I'm missing that a lot now, partly because I just spent some time back in hospital and partly because this virus has killed any chance of me being "a normal human" anytime soon.

Sorry, this is unrelated to bags and has turned into a confessional! 
I don't even have pictures of my bags to post in here right now, so imma exit stage left...


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> It’s BBQ night! No cooking for me which is great since I find it booooooooring.
> 
> Anyway,  Mr. Sparkle is NOT a cook  but, the super geek + meat eater in him  looks at grilling like a chemistry experiment (which in part it actually is, right?) so he thinks it’s fun. Like with his cocktail making, he devours tons of books and videos on grilling. That means his grilling is (ironically) the very best of cuisine despite his uselessness in the kitchen. Yum!
> 
> Tonight is steaks!!  I am not a huge beef eater but I do love a great steak. In large part because of my career - men who are decision makers love their steaks  - I’ve eaten at some of the best steakhouses in the world. Yet, his steaks exceed any of those I’ve _ever_ had.
> 
> So, I‘ve taken a nap (in my super sexy NASA themed pj’s) and now I have his (not so) famous “Filthy” martini in hand whilst enjoying the sunset in the backyard.  My stomach growls ever more loudly as the minutes tick by.
> 
> Tell me about your quarantined Friday night.


A nap and someone mixes me a drink and makes me dinner - sounds divine!
We had a low key day - I ran 5 km on the treadmill in the morning, DH and I baked 2 pumpkin loaves, went for a family walk in the afternoon, I served an appetizer plate (wild boar pate, prosciutto, seafood antipasto, pickled onions, olives, grainy mustard, jalapeño jelly, double cream Brie, bellavitano merlot cheese, some aged cheddar and crackers) and DH and I made Chicken and Wild Rice Soup, served with garlic toast.
Happy Easter weekend to those who celebrate!


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> Thank you so much for this. I really needed it. I've been really demotivated about everything, just because I don't know what I want to be when I grow up. I had hoped to work in radio (behind the scenes) but now I'm second guessing everything.
> I'm not someone who thrives off of working remotely. I am very introverted, and whilst working from home is not a challenge in terms of getting things done, it is a challenge for me emotionally because it means I will turn into even more of a hermit.
> Working in a professional setting, donning my suit and grabbing one of my beautiful bags, commuting and seeing other people working...it's important to me and forces me out of my shell.
> I hate offices, I hate office politics, the endless gossip, and boring long meetings (can you tell I've worked in toxic environments? LOL) and I actually speak very little during a typical workday, but the routine of going to work and working with other people is good for me. I'm missing that a lot now, partly because I just spent some time back in hospital and partly because this virus has killed any chance of me being "a normal human" anytime soon.
> 
> Sorry, this is unrelated to bags and has turned into a confessional!
> I don't even have pictures of my bags to post in here right now, so imma exit stage left...


First, sending virtual hugs. 
These are extraordinary times. Be kind to yourself. We all thrive on daily routines and knowing what to expect. Try not to put so much pressure on yourself that the next career you pursue has to be the perfect career. Try taking some small steps towards the next thing you want to try, perhaps ask around your connections to find someone already doing that role and ask them for an informational interview (how did you get into your field, what do you like most about your role, what skills or experiences are helpful to you in your field, etc.) Perhaps do research on a couple of paths you’re interested in and set a goal to reach out to 1 or 2 people per week or whatever time frame you’re comfortable with. If you try something and it doesn’t work for you, try to understand why or what you didn’t like about it and also what is really important to you in a role or career.
Keep checking in and letting us know how you’re doing.


----------



## jblended

More bags said:


> First, sending virtual hugs.
> These are extraordinary times. Be kind to yourself. We all thrive on daily routines and knowing what to expect. Try not to put so much pressure on yourself that the next career you pursue has to be the perfect career. Try taking some small steps towards the next thing you want to try, perhaps ask around your connections to find someone already doing that role and ask them for an informational interview (how did you get into your field, what do you like most about your role, what skills or experiences are helpful to you in your field, etc.) Perhaps do research on a couple of paths you’re interested in and set a goal to reach out to 1 or 2 people per week or whatever time frame you’re comfortable with. If you try something and it doesn’t work for you, try to understand why or what you didn’t like about it and also what is really important to you in a role or career.
> Keep checking in and letting us know how you’re doing.


I'm blown away. Thank you so much for the kind advice. I really hit a wall recently (not with regards to the virus itself but certainly when looking at my career trajectory) and this type of guidance is so reassuring and practical. It gives me hope that all is not lost. Thank you.


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> I'm blown away. Thank you so much for the kind advice. I really hit a wall recently (not with regards to the virus itself but certainly when looking at my career trajectory) and this type of guidance is so reassuring and practical. It gives me hope that all is not lost. Thank you.


You’re not alone. You have a lot to offer.


----------



## whateve

More bags said:


> Congratulations on your first cut - you are fearless!


Thanks! Not fearless! I was afraid but there really wasn't another option.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> Thank you so much for this. I really needed it. I've been really demotivated about everything, just because I don't know what I want to be when I grow up. I had hoped to work in radio (behind the scenes) but now I'm second guessing everything.
> I'm not someone who thrives off of working remotely. I am very introverted, and whilst working from home is not a challenge in terms of getting things done, it is a challenge for me emotionally because it means I will turn into even more of a hermit.
> Working in a professional setting, donning my suit and grabbing one of my beautiful bags, commuting and seeing other people working...it's important to me and forces me out of my shell.
> I hate offices, I hate office politics, the endless gossip, and boring long meetings (can you tell I've worked in toxic environments? LOL) and I actually speak very little during a typical workday, but the routine of going to work and working with other people is good for me. I'm missing that a lot now, partly because I just spent some time back in hospital and partly because this virus has killed any chance of me being "a normal human" anytime soon.
> 
> Sorry, this is unrelated to bags and has turned into a confessional!
> I don't even have pictures of my bags to post in here right now, so imma exit stage left...


You're welcome. I understand being introverted and needing to be around people in order to not be a hermit. We were very worried that our son would turn into a hermit but we've been surprised at how many friends he has, even though he has always been quiet and shy. I remember being helped by the structure of going to work. My favorite part was going out to lunch!

Have you considered doing something adjacent to your current career? I imagine there will still be events, just the way they are held will be different. It's best to pick something that you enjoy since you may end up doing it for many years. 

I'm sad that the new clothes I bought in February aren't getting worn. I was excited at some of the tops I bought for warmer weather. I ordered 2 pairs of jeans right before lockdown. I don't even know if they will still fit me when I finally do get to go out. What I've heard recently is that the best we can hope for is to be able to return to normal in the Fall.


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> You're welcome. I understand being introverted and needing to be around people in order to not be a hermit. We were very worried that our son would turn into a hermit but we've been surprised at how many friends he has, even though he has always been quiet and shy. I remember being helped by the structure of going to work. My favorite part was going out to lunch!
> 
> Have you considered doing something adjacent to your current career? I imagine there will still be events, just the way they are held will be different. It's best to pick something that you enjoy since you may end up doing it for many years.
> 
> I'm sad that the new clothes I bought in February aren't getting worn. I was excited at some of the tops I bought for warmer weather. I ordered 2 pairs of jeans right before lockdown. I don't even know if they will still fit me when I finally do get to go out. What I've heard recently is that the best we can hope for is to be able to return to normal in the Fall.



I'll definitely consider every available employment option. Life's just been messier than usual and it's made me unable to focus on finding my way. I'll get myself back on track, I'm certain. Thanks again.

I feel the same way about not using my things. I create capsule wardrobes for each season (stuff I already own + any new bits), and I'd created mine for spring/summer right before having to go for my surgery, which was immediately followed by my mum having to have emergency surgery, and that was on the first day the quarantine was put in place, so nothing is getting used at all.
I feel like I'll have to wait a full year before I get to enjoy any of my things. Frustrating, but at least we can pack this stuff away and bring it out when the time is right. 

I know a lot of people who are still dressing up and wearing a full face of makeup at home. Whilst I get that this is good for their mental health, I cannot increase the amount of laundry I'm doing (unnecessarily bad for the environment) and waste my beautiful clothes lounging indoors. I'm living in various PJs that will likely be burned (as someone posted above) when this is all over.


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> When I have negative thoughts or am frustrated I try to think of actions I can take to change the situation if within my control. If not in my control then I ask myself how things could be worse and why the situation is not so bad. It is partially just about changing perspective, especially now with all that is going on. I am finding thinking more positive gets me to not dwell on things that don’t go as well. I have always been able to do this at work - use failures as a learning opportunity and move on - but not my life in general. Whereas my husband is a glass half full person. He is rarely sad or stressed and I believe he lives a happier life being able to see the positives and move on from set backs. I am trying to train myself to be like that too and I actually believe it is working!


That is so wonderful!!! I'm glad that you're training yourself and I will try your techniques! I started the book Solve for Happy and I want to continue reading it. I think there are similar things in there.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> It’s BBQ night! No cooking for me which is great since I find it booooooooring.
> 
> Anyway,  Mr. Sparkle is NOT a cook  but, the super geek + meat eater in him  looks at grilling like a chemistry experiment (which in part it actually is, right?) so he thinks it’s fun. Like with his cocktail making, he devours tons of books and videos on grilling. That means his grilling is (ironically) the very best of cuisine despite his uselessness in the kitchen. Yum!
> 
> Tonight is steaks!!  I am not a huge beef eater but I do love a great steak. In large part because of my career - men who are decision makers love their steaks  - I’ve eaten at some of the best steakhouses in the world. Yet, his steaks exceed any of those I’ve _ever_ had.
> 
> So, I‘ve taken a nap (in my super sexy NASA themed pj’s) and now I have his (not so) famous “Filthy” martini in hand whilst enjoying the sunset in the backyard.  My stomach growls ever more loudly as the minutes tick by.
> 
> Tell me about your quarantined Friday night.


We finished The Outsider on HBO! It "only" took just over a week since we don't have much time to ourselves and don't watch TV when the baby is around. Gone are the days of TV and relaxing all night after work is done! We've been having leftovers a lot of the week, which I'm happy about. We're ordering a very, very nice meal to be delivered on Sunday. I did an add-on of a Bloody Mary and also a small bouquet of flowers! I'm excited about it.


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> Thank you so much for this. I really needed it. I've been really demotivated about everything, just because I don't know what I want to be when I grow up. I had hoped to work in radio (behind the scenes) but now I'm second guessing everything.
> I'm not someone who thrives off of working remotely. I am very introverted, and whilst working from home is not a challenge in terms of getting things done, it is a challenge for me emotionally because it means I will turn into even more of a hermit.
> Working in a professional setting, donning my suit and grabbing one of my beautiful bags, commuting and seeing other people working...it's important to me and forces me out of my shell.
> I hate offices, I hate office politics, the endless gossip, and boring long meetings (can you tell I've worked in toxic environments? LOL) and I actually speak very little during a typical workday, but the routine of going to work and working with other people is good for me. I'm missing that a lot now, partly because I just spent some time back in hospital and partly because this virus has killed any chance of me being "a normal human" anytime soon.
> 
> Sorry, this is unrelated to bags and has turned into a confessional!
> I don't even have pictures of my bags to post in here right now, so imma exit stage left...


We are all in this together. There are going to be times like this that it gets to us. Better to speak up than let it brew inside of you. Trying and do something fun in your home today.  For me  it is the middle of the night that I start to get really worried.


----------



## dcooney4

Sent a bag out this morning, so at least I am now even for the month so far. Though thank goodness I don't count shoes. I ordered quite a few sandals . May need to order more pants soon if I keep sticking with my diet. It seems to come off so much slower than it did when I was a bit younger. Ten pounds down so far though .


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> We are all in this together. There are going to be times like this that it gets to us. Better to speak up than let it brew inside of you. Trying and do something fun in your home today.  For me  it is the middle of the night that I start to get really worried.


Thank you. I've spent the day tidying up and distracting myself on here. I feel much calmer overall.
I used to get a bit of that middle-of-the-night anxiety and then I discovered cardiac coherence. It's helped so much. It's just a breathing exercise that you follow along with on Youtube, but it works really well to calm me. Worth trying. 


dcooney4 said:


> Ten pounds down so far though .


Oh wow! Well done on the 10lbs!


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> Thank you. I've spent the day tidying up and distracting myself on here. I feel much calmer overall.
> I used to get a bit of that middle-of-the-night anxiety and then I discovered cardiac coherence. It's helped so much. It's just a breathing exercise that you follow along with on Youtube, but it works really well to calm me. Worth trying.
> 
> Oh wow! Well done on the 10lbs!


That is a great idea. I actually have something like that on my fitbit. Just never thought to use it at night. I totally forgot it is on there. Thanks!


----------



## momasaurus

jblended said:


> Thank you. I've spent the day tidying up and distracting myself on here. I feel much calmer overall.
> I used to get a bit of that middle-of-the-night anxiety and then I discovered cardiac coherence. It's helped so much. It's just a breathing exercise that you follow along with on Youtube, but it works really well to calm me. Worth trying.
> 
> Oh wow! Well done on the 10lbs!


I'm using some apps with recorded nature sounds to help me sleep. First it was just to get to sleep, but now I keep it going all night. It seems that I love birdsong!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Sent a bag out this morning, so at least I am now even for the month so far. Though thank goodness I don't count shoes. I ordered quite a few sandals . May need to order more pants soon if I keep sticking with my diet. It seems to come off so much slower than it did when I was a bit younger. Ten pounds down so far though .


Congratulations on the weight loss - 10 pounds is amazing!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Vintage Leather said:


> There are people on at least two continents who have admired his cocktails and who know how excellent they are. So technically, he has an international reputation as a mixologist.


I showed him your post and he grinned from ear to ear and said “thank you!” 


Rhl2987 said:


> We finished The Outsider on HBO! It "only" took just over a week since we don't have much time to ourselves and don't watch TV when the baby is around. Gone are the days of TV and relaxing all night after work is done! We've been having leftovers a lot of the week, which I'm happy about. We're ordering a very, very nice meal to be delivered on Sunday. I did an add-on of a Bloody Mary and also a small bouquet of flowers! I'm excited about it.


That sounds lovely for Easter. 


dcooney4 said:


> Sent a bag out this morning, so at least I am now even for the month so far. Though thank goodness I don't count shoes. I ordered quite a few sandals . May need to order more pants soon if I keep sticking with my diet. It seems to come off so much slower than it did when I was a bit younger. Ten pounds down so far though .


Congrats on the weight loss!  In case you were wondering where it went, 8 lbs of it is “safe” with me on my thighs. 

And, good job on getting rid of the bag!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> I showed him your post and he grinned from ear to ear and said “thank you!”
> That sounds lovely for Easter.
> Congrats on the weight loss!  In case you were wondering where it went, 8 lbs of it is “safe” with me on my thighs.
> 
> And, good job on getting rid of the bag!


Lol Thanks!


----------



## keodi

Katinahat said:


> Hi everyone, another few weeks have passed and I’ve not been on here due to everything that’s going on. Just popped back to see how everyone was doing. I’ve got about 40 pages of posts to read to catch up.
> 
> Thanks for all the good wishes for my siblings. My sister is mostly recovered and back at work (she’s an NHS DR but probably caught this from her kids via school before they closed). She’s constantly tired 3 weeks after the initial infection but otherwise ok. My brother has been a lot worse but is generally better although left with chronic asthma now so still can’t do much. Hopefully that will get better with time. He’s only in his mid40s.
> 
> I’ve had a couple of weeks “off work” for the Easter break. Been gardening like mad and having lots of family time. Mostly eating outside when it’s warm enough, family walk/runs/cycling, playing board games and watching movies. School goes back for the kids in Tuesday so back to “work” then.
> 
> I’m in a routine with remote shopping for my 3 families. It’s a lot of work but we are getting there. Income isn’t an issue for us at the moment fortunately. I’ve been doing some online shopping for more Tshirts and other comfortable casual clothing, hobby activities for my family (I’ve taken up adult colouring which is very relaxing), board games (highly recommend “Ticket to Ride”), garden items and technology (Laptops from the children). While delivering is still allowed it seems like it might help the economy to spend a bit.
> 
> Currently we are still allowed out for essential shopping, exercise etc but that is it. My Mini Mulberry Cara is my faithful companion for walks, effortlessly worn on my back containing my phone, wallet and keys plus a tiny bottle of hand gel. However, I’ve made more use of an tiny running pouch (Week 3 of C25K) and a big reusable garden rubbish bag for weeding! My garden now has a massive compost and pruning heap as we can’t get rid of that.
> 
> I see everyone else is keeping busy and look forward to reading your individual posts to catch up. Meanwhile, I’ve missed black and grey weeks so I’ll try to post some pictures soon.
> 
> Take care of yourselves!


Thank you for checking in with us, i'm so happy to hear that your  siblings are doing  much better, and you are spending time with your family. 



dcooney4 said:


> I hope so. We are doing a big family zoom on Sunday ,since we can't be together in real life.


Same, our family will be getting together on zoom as well, i'm s excited to see and chat with everyone. Congratulations on the 10lb weight loss! that's fantastic!



lynne_ross said:


> When I have negative thoughts or am frustrated I try to think of actions I can take to change the situation if within my control. If not in my control then I ask myself how things could be worse and why the situation is not so bad. It is partially just about changing perspective, especially now with all that is going on. I am finding thinking more positive gets me to not dwell on things that don’t go as well. I have always been able to do this at work - use failures as a learning opportunity and move on - but not my life in general. Whereas my husband is a glass half full person. He is rarely sad or stressed and I believe he lives a happier life being able to see the positives and move on from set backs. I am trying to train myself to be like that too and I actually believe it is working!


I love this! really good tips on staying positive!


Sparkletastic said:


> It’s BBQ night! No cooking for me which is great since I find it booooooooring.
> 
> Anyway,  Mr. Sparkle is NOT a cook  but, the super geek + meat eater in him  looks at grilling like a chemistry experiment (which in part it actually is, right?) so he thinks it’s fun. Like with his cocktail making, he devours tons of books and videos on grilling. That means his grilling is (ironically) the very best of cuisine despite his uselessness in the kitchen. Yum!
> 
> Tonight is steaks!!  I am not a huge beef eater but I do love a great steak. In large part because of my career - men who are decision makers love their steaks  - I’ve eaten at some of the best steakhouses in the world. Yet, his steaks exceed any of those I’ve _ever_ had.
> 
> So, I‘ve taken a nap (in my super sexy NASA themed pj’s) and now I have his (not so) famous “Filthy” martini in hand whilst enjoying the sunset in the backyard.  My stomach growls ever more loudly as the minutes tick by.
> 
> Tell me about your quarantined Friday night.


Your BBQ night sounds divine! I love Steak, and that martini, yum! i spent my Friday night having dinner with my mom on zoom. mom was finally able to get a test for covid. She tested positive, and i'm happy to report that she is doing much better  this week. She had soup while i had a pokay bowl.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I have placed 2 orders with Instacart. I'm happy with the service. The tomatoes they picked out were nice. I was afraid they would give me lousy produce. They don't always get everything on the list. You can pre-pick substitutions. One thing I can't understand is sometimes I would rather have the substitution but it isn't a choice. It is helpful if you stay by your phone when they are actually shopping because they will communicate with you, send you pictures, and you can approve substitutions. You can watch as things are found in the store. The first order was delivered in about 2 hours. The second order took 36 hours - they were so backed up.


I placed my order on Wednesday morning, and it took until last night (Friday) before the shopping was done. Once he shopped, though, he was at my house in 5 minutes. I didn't mind the lag time, because I wasn't in a hurry, but I can see how backed up they are. Now I've learned! You can specify either a range of days, or a specific day, and next time I'll pick a specific day if that option is available.

I was very pleased with the service. I had my phone with me, and it pinged when Justin wanted to ask me a question about a substitution. He even sent me a photo when there was some confusion, which I thought was very nice! I only ordered a few things, but I have a longer list for next time. 

They tip the shoppers next to nothing, but gave me the option to increase the tip, which I absolutely did. They also let you rate the shopper, and I made sure to give him 5 stars plus some extra comments. These InstaCart shoppers are working VERY hard, keeping those of us who are at risk the security of sheltering in place. (I was also glad to see that he was wearing a mask and gloves when he came to our door. At first, I read that the InstaCart shoppers weren't being given protective gear. But this is obviously being fixed.)

Are you and your DH going outside for neighborhood walks, @whateve ? We think we should, since we are in such a spread-out area and exercise is good, but we will wear face masks. What's your thinking on this?


----------



## ElainePG

lynne_ross said:


> I have also become a more positive person through this. I feel like a positive attitude can make situations like this more bareable and improves my own mental health. I have to actively do this. I am not a negative person usually, more neutral. *But I am really feeling the effects of purposely thinking and seeing the positive if that makes sense!*


That makes a LOT of sense!


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Love this...I think. It’s in German (?) so I can’t tell what the goal is. Where did you find this? I’d like to try to get the English version.
> 
> ———
> 
> And, one bag out! Yay! It’s my least expensive bag so the $$ are inconsequential. But, at least it it will no longer be lurking in my closet unworn and unloved.



You could try the French version!


----------



## papertiger

jblended said:


> Thank you so much for this. I really needed it. I've been really demotivated about everything, just because I don't know what I want to be when I grow up. I had hoped to work in radio (behind the scenes) but now I'm second guessing everything.
> I'm not someone who thrives off of working remotely. I am very introverted, and whilst working from home is not a challenge in terms of getting things done, it is a challenge for me emotionally because it means I will turn into even more of a hermit.
> Working in a professional setting, donning my suit and grabbing one of my beautiful bags, commuting and seeing other people working...it's important to me and forces me out of my shell.
> I hate offices, I hate office politics, the endless gossip, and boring long meetings (can you tell I've worked in toxic environments? LOL) and I actually speak very little during a typical workday, but the routine of going to work and working with other people is good for me. I'm missing that a lot now, partly because I just spent some time back in hospital and partly because this virus has killed any chance of me being "a normal human" anytime soon.
> 
> Sorry, this is unrelated to bags and has turned into a confessional!
> I don't even have pictures of my bags to post in here right now, so imma exit stage left...





Don't exit.

None of us are really using bags right now so don't worry


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> Hi everyone, another few weeks have passed and I’ve not been on here due to everything that’s going on. Just popped back to see how everyone was doing. I’ve got about 40 pages of posts to read to catch up.
> 
> Thanks for all the good wishes for my siblings. My sister is mostly recovered and back at work (she’s an NHS DR but probably caught this from her kids via school before they closed). She’s constantly tired 3 weeks after the initial infection but otherwise ok. My brother has been a lot worse but is generally better although left with chronic asthma now so still can’t do much. Hopefully that will get better with time. He’s only in his mid40s.
> 
> I’ve had a couple of weeks “off work” for the Easter break. Been gardening like mad and having lots of family time. Mostly eating outside when it’s warm enough, family walk/runs/cycling, playing board games and watching movies. School goes back for the kids in Tuesday so back to “work” then.
> 
> I’m in a routine with remote shopping for my 3 families. It’s a lot of work but we are getting there. Income isn’t an issue for us at the moment fortunately. I’ve been doing some online shopping for more Tshirts and other comfortable casual clothing, hobby activities for my family (I’ve taken up adult colouring which is very relaxing), board games (highly recommend “Ticket to Ride”), garden items and technology (Laptops from the children). While delivering is still allowed it seems like it might help the economy to spend a bit.
> 
> Currently we are still allowed out for essential shopping, exercise etc but that is it. My Mini Mulberry Cara is my faithful companion for walks, effortlessly worn on my back containing my phone, wallet and keys plus a tiny bottle of hand gel. However, I’ve made more use of an tiny running pouch (Week 3 of C25K) and a big reusable garden rubbish bag for weeding! My garden now has a massive compost and pruning heap as we can’t get rid of that.
> 
> I see everyone else is keeping busy and look forward to reading your individual posts to catch up. Meanwhile, I’ve missed black and grey weeks so I’ll try to post some pictures soon.
> 
> Take care of yourselves!


Great to hear from you @Katinahat . I'm so glad that your brother and sister are both pulling out of their COVID-19 infections, though it sounds like a verrrrrrry slow process. Are they quarantined for the immediate future, or are they past that period?

Your 3 families are fortunate to have you to do their remote shopping for them. And your hobby activities sound so creative. Is the "Ticket To Ride" game about The Beatles? I may have to check it out!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> No bowls. I have been cutting my husbands hair for twenty years. I just watched his hair dresser cut it. Then one day when he did not have time to go he asked me to trim it. That was that for him . I would have been more then happy if he had gone back. *You could always watch some videos on it.*


Brilliant idea!


----------



## dcooney4

keodi said:


> Thank you for checking in with us, i'm so happy to hear that your  siblings are doing  much better, and you are spending time with your family.
> 
> 
> Same, our family will be getting together on zoom as well, i'm s excited to see and chat with everyone. Congratulations on the 10lb weight loss! that's fantastic!
> 
> 
> I love this! really good tips on staying positive!
> 
> Your BBQ night sounds divine! I love Steak, and that martini, yum! i spent my Friday night having dinner with my mom on zoom. mom was finally able to get a test for covid. She tested positive, and i'm happy to report that she is doing much better  this week. She had soup while i had a pokay bowl.


So glad she is doing better.


----------



## More bags

lynne_ross said:


> When I have negative thoughts or am frustrated I try to think of actions I can take to change the situation if within my control. If not in my control then I ask myself how things could be worse and why the situation is not so bad. It is partially just about changing perspective, especially now with all that is going on. I am finding thinking more positive gets me to not dwell on things that don’t go as well. I have always been able to do this at work - use failures as a learning opportunity and move on - but not my life in general. Whereas my husband is a glass half full person. He is rarely sad or stressed and I believe he lives a happier life being able to see the positives and move on from set backs. I am trying to train myself to be like that too and I actually believe it is working!


Excellent tips, thanks for sharing.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Sent a bag out this morning, so at least I am now even for the month so far. Though thank goodness I don't count shoes. I ordered quite a few sandals . May need to order more pants soon if I keep sticking with my diet. It seems to come off so much slower than it did when I was a bit younger. Ten pounds down so far though .


Also, congratulations on your sale!


----------



## More bags

keodi said:


> Thank you for checking in with us, i'm so happy to hear that your  siblings are doing  much better, and you are spending time with your family.
> 
> 
> Same, our family will be getting together on zoom as well, i'm s excited to see and chat with everyone. Congratulations on the 10lb weight loss! that's fantastic!
> 
> 
> I love this! really good tips on staying positive!
> 
> Your BBQ night sounds divine! I love Steak, and that martini, yum! i spent my Friday night having dinner with my mom on zoom. mom was finally able to get a test for covid. She tested positive, and i'm happy to report that she is doing much better  this week. She had soup while i had a pokay bowl.


keodi, I am glad your mom was able to get the test. Sorry to hear the outcome. I hope she has a full recovery and is able to get some rest.


----------



## dcooney4

I am wishing everyone with sick family and friends speedy recoveries. My sisters in-law are doing slightly better now too.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> I placed my order on Wednesday morning, and it took until last night (Friday) before the shopping was done. Once he shopped, though, he was at my house in 5 minutes. I didn't mind the lag time, because I wasn't in a hurry, but I can see how backed up they are. Now I've learned! You can specify either a range of days, or a specific day, and next time I'll pick a specific day if that option is available.
> 
> I was very pleased with the service. I had my phone with me, and it pinged when Justin wanted to ask me a question about a substitution. He even sent me a photo when there was some confusion, which I thought was very nice! I only ordered a few things, but I have a longer list for next time.
> 
> They tip the shoppers next to nothing, but gave me the option to increase the tip, which I absolutely did. They also let you rate the shopper, and I made sure to give him 5 stars plus some extra comments. These InstaCart shoppers are working VERY hard, keeping those of us who are at risk the security of sheltering in place. (I was also glad to see that he was wearing a mask and gloves when he came to our door. At first, I read that the InstaCart shoppers weren't being given protective gear. But this is obviously being fixed.)
> 
> Are you and your DH going outside for neighborhood walks, @whateve ? We think we should, since we are in such a spread-out area and exercise is good, but we will wear face masks. What's your thinking on this?


We haven't gone out for walks but I would encourage you to do so if it is safe. DH tires very easily and he is panicked about catching covid-19. We're in a neighborhood near a dead end so no one comes here except those who live here. We go out in our back yard. I've been meaning to start exercising but haven't been very good about it. In a few months I'll start swimming. I need to clean out the pool filters though, and I'm dreading that. I probably would have hired someone to do it if it weren't for the current situation.


----------



## keodi

More bags said:


> keodi, I am glad your mom was able to get the test. Sorry to hear the outcome. I hope she has a full recovery and is able to get some rest.


Thank you!


----------



## keodi

dcooney4 said:


> I am wishing everyone with sick family and friends speedy recoveries. My sisters in-law are doing slightly better now too.


I'm glad to hear they are doing better!


----------



## keodi

ElainePG said:


> I placed my order on Wednesday morning, and it took until last night (Friday) before the shopping was done. Once he shopped, though, he was at my house in 5 minutes. I didn't mind the lag time, because I wasn't in a hurry, but I can see how backed up they are. Now I've learned! You can specify either a range of days, or a specific day, and next time I'll pick a specific day if that option is available.
> 
> I was very pleased with the service. I had my phone with me, and it pinged when Justin wanted to ask me a question about a substitution. He even sent me a photo when there was some confusion, which I thought was very nice! I only ordered a few things, but I have a longer list for next time.
> 
> They tip the shoppers next to nothing, but gave me the option to increase the tip, which I absolutely did. They also let you rate the shopper, and I made sure to give him 5 stars plus some extra comments. These InstaCart shoppers are working VERY hard, keeping those of us who are at risk the security of sheltering in place. (I was also glad to see that he was wearing a mask and gloves when he came to our door. At first, I read that the InstaCart shoppers weren't being given protective gear. But this is obviously being fixed.)
> 
> Are you and your DH going outside for neighborhood walks, @whateve ? We think we should, since we are in such a spread-out area and exercise is good, but we will wear face masks. *What's your thinking on this?*


I'm not @whateve but when I went out for a walk yesterday in my subdivision, I wore a mask. Thank you for sharing your experience with instacart, I will have to figure out a service such as Instacart, as very soon we won't be able to go into the grocery store.


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> Even if you have to FaceTime people individually for him to be able to say hi! That could be enough and would make me very cheerful! Or you can try to find something on the computer *(just in case you don't have an iPhone)* that will allow you to do this with many people at once. I've done Google Hangouts and Zoom.


Oh, I definitely have an iPhone! I got the iPhoneX from Mr. PG as a birthday present when it first came out, and it works just great for me (haven't felt the need to upgrade since then). Until recently I didn't have a million apps on it, but now that we're sheltering in place I'm making use of lots of them to keep us safely in touch with the outside world.

I use Zoom, but I don't know about Google Hangouts. I'll check that out!


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> Kind of wondering for everyone here, how do you send your packages when you sell something? Do you do anything special like have the carrier pick them up from your front porch or do you go to FedEx, UPS, or the post office to ship?
> 
> *I bought scissors a few years ago because my husband's hair grows so fast and he gets cuts often. They are incredibly sharp. *The first haircut I ever gave him was amazing. I did it short on the sides and longer on top, using a trimmer on the sides and scissors to fade and on the top. It was so excellent but it turned out to be beginner's luck. The remaining 3 cuts I was allowed to give him ended up not as nice. He didn't like it as short on the sides as I did it. The final cut was right before our engagement pictures so we were both disappointed by that one, haha! I've not been allowed to touch it since.
> 
> I also love the look of white in the summer when I'm tanned but I basically do not wear it anymore. With the little one and also our dogs. It's lovely but doesn't suit my lifestyle.


May I ask what kind of scissors you bought? Unfortunately I've never seen him get a haircut, so I don't know how she does it, but I don't think she uses anything other than scissors. I don't believe she texturizes it, or anything. 

And is a trimmer kind of like an electric razor, or is it something different?


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I just cut my husband's hair for the first time. It took a really long time but he says it is as good as when he goes to the barber. I wouldn't choose to keep doing it if there was another option.


Good for you!  Did you use special scissors? Did you cut it wet, or dry? 
Mr. PG is starting to look like an aging hippie, and it's *not* a good look!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> Love this...I think. It’s in German (?) so I can’t tell what the goal is. Where did you find this? I’d like to try to get the English version.
> 
> ———
> 
> And, one bag out! Yay! It’s my least expensive bag so the $$ are inconsequential. But, at least it it will no longer be lurking in my closet unworn and unloved.


YAYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

lynne_ross said:


> When I have negative thoughts or am frustrated I try to think of actions I can take to change the situation if within my control. If not in my control then I ask myself how things could be worse and why the situation is not so bad. It is partially just about changing perspective, especially now with all that is going on. I am finding thinking more positive gets me to not dwell on things that don’t go as well. I have always been able to do this at work - use failures as a learning opportunity and move on - but not my life in general. Whereas my husband is a glass half full person. He is rarely sad or stressed and I believe he lives a happier life being able to see the positives and move on from set backs. I am trying to train myself to be like that too and I actually believe it is working!


This is a wonderful way of looking at the world, especially in these difficult times. Thank you for posting.


----------



## lynne_ross

whateve said:


> We haven't gone out for walks but I would encourage you to do so if it is safe. DH tires very easily and he is panicked about catching covid-19. We're in a neighborhood near a dead end so no one comes here except those who live here. We go out in our back yard. I've been meaning to start exercising but haven't been very good about it. In a few months I'll start swimming. I need to clean out the pool filters though, and I'm dreading that. I probably would have hired someone to do it if it weren't for the current situation.


Handy time to have a pool!! I would love to be home swimming. Though I hope this is done in a few months.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> It’s BBQ night! No cooking for me which is great since I find it booooooooring.
> 
> Anyway,  Mr. Sparkle is NOT a cook  but, the super geek + meat eater in him  looks at grilling like a chemistry experiment (which in part it actually is, right?) so he thinks it’s fun. Like with his cocktail making, he devours tons of books and videos on grilling. That means his grilling is (ironically) the very best of cuisine despite his uselessness in the kitchen. Yum!
> 
> Tonight is steaks!!  I am not a huge beef eater but I do love a great steak. In large part because of my career - men who are decision makers love their steaks  - I’ve eaten at some of the best steakhouses in the world. Yet, his steaks exceed any of those I’ve _ever_ had.
> 
> So, I‘ve taken a nap (in my super sexy NASA themed pj’s) and now I have his (not so) famous “Filthy” martini in hand whilst enjoying the sunset in the backyard.  My stomach growls ever more loudly as the minutes tick by.
> 
> Tell me about your quarantined Friday night.


Your Friday night sounds fabulous! I love the image of Mr. S going about BBQ in a super-geeky, engineering/chemistry way. And I'm not particularly a steak eater, but YUM! 

Can I come over? No? Even if I stand on the other side of your backyard and bring a VERY long fork???? 

Okay, so here's what we're doing tonight (Saturday). I ordered in a whole roasted chicken last night (part of my InstaCart order) and I'm doing a bunch of roasted root veggies to go with it. Mr. PG is having a glass of Cabernet Sauvignon to keep it company, and I'm having Perrier-with-lime.

Then after dinner we're watching The Thomas Crowne Affair, via Amazon Streaming. The original one, thankyouverymuch. With Steve McQueen and Faye Dunaway.


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> That is so wonderful!!! I'm glad that you're training yourself and I will try your techniques! I started the book Solve for Happy and I want to continue reading it. I think there are similar things in there.


I just found a book (similar, probably) called Tame Your Anxiety: Rewiring Your Brain For Happiness. I'm going to download a sample and see what I think.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> We are all in this together. There are going to be times like this that it gets to us. Better to speak up than let it brew inside of you. Trying and do something fun in your home today.  *For me  it is the middle of the night that I start to get really worried*.


For me it's when I'm trying to fall asleep. My meditation/relaxation app helps with this. I listen to the music and soothing voice, and (hopefully) drift off to sleep before my busy brain starts making lists!


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> Thank you. I've spent the day tidying up and distracting myself on here. I feel much calmer overall.
> I used to get a bit of that middle-of-the-night anxiety and then I discovered cardiac coherence. It's helped so much. It's just a breathing exercise that you follow along with on Youtube, but it works really well to calm me. Worth trying.


Just found it on YouTube and tried it. Thank you!


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> Your Friday night sounds fabulous! I love the image of Mr. S going about BBQ in a super-geeky, engineering/chemistry way. And I'm not particularly a steak eater, but YUM!
> 
> Can I come over? No? Even if I stand on the other side of your backyard and bring a VERY long fork????
> 
> Okay, so here's what we're doing tonight (Saturday). I ordered in a whole roasted chicken last night (part of my InstaCart order) and I'm doing a bunch of roasted root veggies to go with it. Mr. PG is having a glass of Cabernet Sauvignon to keep it company, and I'm having Perrier-with-lime.
> 
> Then after dinner we're watching The Thomas Crowne Affair, via Amazon Streaming. The original one, thankyouverymuch. With Steve McQueen and Faye Dunaway.


I’d looooove to have you over. We need bubble suits so we can socialize! 


ElainePG said:


> I just found a book (similar, probably) called Tame Your Anxiety: Rewiring Your Brain For Happiness. I'm going to download a sample and see what I think.


This may be good for me too. Mr. S is so zen / chill / relaxed. I’m faking being cool and collected (somewhat) but, inside I’m
	

		
			
		

		
	



Not a good look...


----------



## ElainePG

keodi said:


> Your BBQ night sounds divine! I love Steak, and that martini, yum! i spent my Friday night having dinner with my mom on zoom. mom was finally able to get a test for covid. She tested positive, and i'm happy to report that she is doing much better  this week. She had soup while i had a pokay bowl.


I'm glad that your Mom was finally able to get tested, @keodi . But wow… so sorry she's dealing with covid-19. I hope she's in a situation where she has help managing it, and that she can ride it out at home.
Sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## ElainePG

keodi said:


> I'm not @whateve but *when I went out for a walk yesterday in my subdivision, I wore a mask*. Thank you for sharing your experience with instacart, I will have to figure out a service such as Instacart, as very soon we won't be able to go into the grocery store.


Thank you for the advice, @keodi . We'll do the same. If for no other reason than to encourage others to do so!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> I just found a book (similar, probably) called Tame Your Anxiety: Rewiring Your Brain For Happiness. I'm going to download a sample and see what I think.


That sounds exactly like a book I need.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> For me it's when I'm trying to fall asleep. My meditation/relaxation app helps with this. I listen to the music and soothing voice, and (hopefully) drift off to sleep before my busy brain starts making lists!


I can't listen to anything when I'm falling asleep because even with earbuds it bothers DH, who has no trouble falling asleep.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Good for you!  Did you use special scissors? Did you cut it wet, or dry?
> Mr. PG is starting to look like an aging hippie, and it's *not* a good look!


I just cut it with ordinary scissors. It helps if they are sharp. I cut it dry. DH told me to pull up the hair with the comb and then cut along the comb. After awhile, I figured out the technique. Around the ears, I did it free style without the comb. I told him it would probably be easier just to shave his head.


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> I just cut it with ordinary scissors. It helps if they are sharp. I cut it dry. DH told me to pull up the hair with the comb and then cut along the comb. After awhile, I figured out the technique. Around the ears, I did it free style without the comb. I told him it would probably be easier just to shave his head.


  I gotta say, bald is kinda sexy.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I gotta say, bald is kinda sexy.


What is it they say? God only made so many perfect heads - the rest he covered with hair.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Back to bags for a bit. I’ve been following a thread on Chanel which has “allowed” me to confront the fact that while I love them, my Jumbos absolutely feel like the most “dated” bags in my collection and “older” than my personal aesthetic. The discussion made me realize that’s why I struggle to wear them as much as I’d like.

Meanwhile, I have some Diors that are as old as all but 2 of my Chanels. But, they don’t feel dated. shrugs:

This all has made me be honest with myself about the future. I don’t know that I need any more Chanel Jumbos. The little bags (WOC - M/L) look adorable. And I’d still love a C tote. But, jumbos just look a little too big / rigid on my frame and la little dated for my style.  

More importantly, I need to stay completely away from other bags and brands that I’ve been circling around but am not truly passionate about.   (H Kelly...oh well)

This is a bit of a shift for me.  I’ve been focused on having bags I love that also hold their value _and_ style staying power.  Buuuuut... I think this may keep me from buying bags that I just love. I don’t have any examples of this top of mind so I’m not sure. Food for thought going forward.

So, I’m curious. Do you own bags that aren’t exactly your aesthetic because you love them?  Like me, are you adamant about wearing them so you find ways to make them work? Or do you keep them for other reasons? Why do you keep them if they aren’t the bullseye of your preferred style?


----------



## Rhl2987

dcooney4 said:


> Sent a bag out this morning, so at least I am now even for the month so far. Though thank goodness I don't count shoes. I ordered quite a few sandals . May need to order more pants soon if I keep sticking with my diet. It seems to come off so much slower than it did when I was a bit younger. Ten pounds down so far though .


Good work with selling a bag and also with the weight loss!!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> I showed him your post and he grinned from ear to ear and said “thank you!”
> That sounds lovely for Easter.
> Congrats on the weight loss!  In case you were wondering where it went, 8 lbs of it is “safe” with me on my thighs.
> 
> And, good job on getting rid of the bag!


Lol to this. I gain weight on my thighs too! One of the first places...


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> What is it they say? God only made so many perfect heads - the rest he covered with hair.


Omg that's hilarious.


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> May I ask what kind of scissors you bought? Unfortunately I've never seen him get a haircut, so I don't know how she does it, but I don't think she uses anything other than scissors. I don't believe she texturizes it, or anything.
> 
> And is a trimmer kind of like an electric razor, or is it something different?


We got something like this. Very sharp so be careful! https://smile.amazon.com/Equinox-Pr...1586695998&sprefix=haircut+sci,aps,181&sr=8-2

A trimmer is basically an electric razor and it comes with different attachments so you can do different lengths of hair. I think we had to get a special one of these as well.


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> Your Friday night sounds fabulous! I love the image of Mr. S going about BBQ in a super-geeky, engineering/chemistry way. And I'm not particularly a steak eater, but YUM!
> 
> Can I come over? No? Even if I stand on the other side of your backyard and bring a VERY long fork????
> 
> Okay, so here's what we're doing tonight (Saturday). I ordered in a whole roasted chicken last night (part of my InstaCart order) and I'm doing a bunch of roasted root veggies to go with it. Mr. PG is having a glass of Cabernet Sauvignon to keep it company, and I'm having Perrier-with-lime.
> 
> Then after dinner we're watching The Thomas Crowne Affair, via Amazon Streaming. The original one, thankyouverymuch. With Steve McQueen and Faye Dunaway.


I've never watched the original but I should! I do like the remake although I'm sure it's scandalous for me to even say that


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> I placed my order on Wednesday morning, and it took until last night (Friday) before the shopping was done. Once he shopped, though, he was at my house in 5 minutes. I didn't mind the lag time, because I wasn't in a hurry, but I can see how backed up they are. Now I've learned! You can specify either a range of days, or a specific day, and next time I'll pick a specific day if that option is available.
> 
> I was very pleased with the service. I had my phone with me, and it pinged when Justin wanted to ask me a question about a substitution. He even sent me a photo when there was some confusion, which I thought was very nice! I only ordered a few things, but I have a longer list for next time.
> 
> They tip the shoppers next to nothing, but gave me the option to increase the tip, which I absolutely did. They also let you rate the shopper, and I made sure to give him 5 stars plus some extra comments. These InstaCart shoppers are working VERY hard, keeping those of us who are at risk the security of sheltering in place. (I was also glad to see that he was wearing a mask and gloves when he came to our door. At first, I read that the InstaCart shoppers weren't being given protective gear. But this is obviously being fixed.)
> 
> Are you and your DH going outside for neighborhood walks, @whateve ? We think we should, since we are in such a spread-out area and exercise is good, but we will wear face masks. What's your thinking on this?


Thanks for this info. InstaCart has been spotty in my delivery area. We have a local service that will run errands. I volunteered to help but was turned away for being over 60, LOL. Now I think I might *use* the service if i decide to patronize local restaurants for take-out. I want to keep people employed!
As for walking - I don't wear a mask, as I'm in a sparsely populated area and/or in the woods. Do whatever you can, though, to get outside often! I am loving the peace and quiet.


----------



## Rhl2987

@keodi I hope that your Mom recovers quickly. I'm glad she was able to enjoy some poke!


----------



## momasaurus

Sparkletastic said:


> Back to bags for a bit. I’ve been following a thread on Chanel which has “allowed” me to confront the fact that while I love them, my Jumbos absolutely feel like the most “dated” bags in my collection and “older” than my personal aesthetic. The discussion made me realize that’s why I struggle to wear them as much as I’d like.
> 
> Meanwhile, I have some Diors that are as old as all but 2 of my Chanels. But, they don’t feel dated. shrugs:
> 
> This all has made me be honest with myself about the future. I don’t know that I need any more Chanel Jumbos. The little bags (WOC - M/L) look adorable. And I’d still love a C tote. But, jumbos just look a little too big / rigid on my frame and la little dated for my style.
> 
> More importantly, I need to stay completely away from other bags and brands that I’ve been circling around but am not truly passionate about.   (H Kelly...oh well)
> 
> This is a bit of a shift for me.  I’ve been focused on having bags I love that also hold their value _and_ style staying power.  Buuuuut... I think this may keep me from buying bags that I just love. I don’t have any examples of this top of mind so I’m not sure. Food for thought going forward.
> 
> So, I’m curious. Do you own bags that aren’t exactly your aesthetic because you love them?  Like me, are you adamant about wearing them so you find ways to make them work? Or do you keep them for other reasons? Why do you keep them if they aren’t the bullseye of your preferred style?


The only bag that isn't really fitting into my current (I mean before all this) lifestyle/aesthetic is my Bolide. I'm almost forcing myself to use it. It's beautiful! But not practical. The only reason I haven't listed it is that sales are so awful right now.


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> Good work with selling a bag and also with the weight loss!!


Thanks!


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> What is it they say? God only made so many perfect heads - the rest he covered with hair.


LOL! 


Rhl2987 said:


> Lol to this. I gain weight on my thighs too! One of the first places...


IKR?!  Ugh! It was worse when I was pregnant. I had a belly and thighs and butt. Everything was just big. I looked like the Michelin Man. 


Rhl2987 said:


> I've never watched the original but I should! I do like the remake although I'm sure it's scandalous for me to even say that


I’ve never seen either. Sounds like good back to back quarantine binge watching.


momasaurus said:


> The only bag that isn't really fitting into my current (I mean before all this) lifestyle/aesthetic is my Bolide. I'm almost forcing myself to use it. It's beautiful! But not practical. The only reason I haven't listed it is that sales are so awful right now.


Sales really are terrible.  I feel lucky I sold the one bag. I have little hope that the jewelry and Chanel tote I have listed will sell any time soon.

I had a Prada bag that was shaped like the Bolide but a closer to the LV Alma. I adored that bag but it just didn’t work for me. I’m hesitant to wear logoed bags professionally. But it was too big for what I carry in my private life. And the top handle was a little fussy. With no strap and it’s size, it needed its own chair when I went out. Lol!  But, gosh. I loved that bag and miss it.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Happy Easter, to those who celebrate. 

Mr. S and I are going to the drive in theater to “celebrate”. We just have GOT to get out of the house. For obvious reasons, they don’t have concessions so I’m trying to figure out what snacks to take. It will be 37 degrees so we’ll also take blankets and likely end up running the car heater all night. And, it’s 90 minutes away so, we’ll be in the car quite a bit tonight. Lol! Lots of gyrations just to have something to do.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Happy Easter, to those who celebrate.
> 
> Mr. S and I are going to the drive in theater to “celebrate”. We just have GOT to get out of the house. For obvious reasons, they don’t have concessions so I’m trying to figure out what snacks to take. It will be 37 degrees so we’ll also take blankets and likely end up running the car heater all night. And, it’s 90 minutes away so, we’ll be in the car quite a bit tonight. Lol! Lots of gyrations just to have something to do.


I don't think we even have a working drive in theater around us anymore. There are several abandoned ones. Have a good time! It sounds like fun. I remember going to the drive in as a kid. We wore our pajamas and fell asleep during the second feature.


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> Lol to this. I gain weight on my thighs too! One of the first places...


Mine is mostly on my hips or around my middle, love handles. My legs stay skinny except for the very top of my thighs.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Love this...I think. It’s in German (?) so I can’t tell what the goal is. Where did you find this? I’d like to try to get the English version.
> 
> ———



Yes, it´s German. It´s a DIY cardgame. You are to print the cards out, cut and assemble them. Then you lay them all on the table picture downwards, stars up and try to find pairs.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> Most of our dishes were purchased individually and don't match. My kids enjoyed picking out which plate they would use for dinner.



The dishes we use every day all came from one or the other house clearance and don´t match unless we were given several from one set. I love to use them- GDR history...  (While the "Sunday dishes" my Mum gave me for my trusseau and the other sets I inherited are sitting in the cupboards being kept save from use.)


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I just cut it with ordinary scissors. It helps if they are sharp. I cut it dry. DH told me to pull up the hair with the comb and then cut along the comb. After awhile, I figured out the technique. Around the ears, I did it free style without the comb.* I told him it would probably be easier just to shave his head*.


And what did HE say?????


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I'm a collector too. I've collected many different things over the years: art, tin toys, perfume bottles, teacups, miniature tea sets, Lladro, Limoges boxes, Hummel... Purses and keychains are my latest. I've never been a completist (meaning I have to have a complete collection.) I have a few toy robots.


Is there anything like a complete collection? Haha! I have the feeling once you think you have covered some aspect completely you will find another feature to consider and more items are needed....  confessions of a mad collector!


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> We got something like this. Very sharp so be careful! https://smile.amazon.com/Equinox-Professional-Shears-Razor-Edge/dp/B00KVYBY8M/ref=sr_1_2?crid=1POBRRBX2XK2K&dchild=1&keywords=haircut+scissors+professional&qid=1586695998&sprefix=haircut+sci,aps,181&sr=8-2
> 
> A trimmer is basically an electric razor and it comes with different attachments so you can do different lengths of hair. I think we had to get a special one of these as well.


Thank you! Amazon is slow on shipping items like this, but I found a similar one on the Tweezerman site.

Buuuuuut… I asked Mr. PG if he'd trust me to cut his hair, and he said that yes, he'd trust me, but "Why don't we just let it grow for a while and see what it looks like?" I didn't have the heart to tell him that it already isn't a good look, so I just said "Yes, dear." After all, it's not as though anyone but me is gonna see him…


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> I've never watched the original but I should! I do like the remake although I'm sure it's scandalous for me to even say that


I like the remake too! But the original is just such a classic. It's definitely dated (I mean, the technology, or lack thereof, is hysterical!) but Steve McQueen and Faye Dunaway are a hot-hot-hot combination.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Thanks for this info. InstaCart has been spotty in my delivery area. We have a local service that will run errands. I volunteered to help but was turned away for being over 60, LOL. Now I think I might *use* the service if i decide to patronize local restaurants for take-out. I want to keep people employed!
> As for walking - I don't wear a mask, as I'm in a sparsely populated area and/or in the woods. *Do whatever you can, though, to get outside often!* I am loving the peace and quiet.


I agree, this is so important. "Motion is lotion," as they say!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Happy Easter, to those who celebrate.
> 
> Mr. S and I are going to the drive in theater to “celebrate”. We just have GOT to get out of the house. For obvious reasons, they don’t have concessions so I’m trying to figure out what snacks to take. It will be 37 degrees so we’ll also take blankets and likely end up running the car heater all night. And, it’s 90 minutes away so, we’ll be in the car quite a bit tonight. Lol! Lots of gyrations just to have something to do.



Happy Easter to you! 
Did you enjoy the outing to the drive in cinema?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Sent a bag out this morning, so at least I am now even for the month so far. Though thank goodness I don't count shoes. I ordered quite a few sandals . May need to order more pants soon if I keep sticking with my diet. It seems to come off so much slower than it did when I was a bit younger. Ten pounds down so far though .


Congratulations on the sale and on losing 10 pounds! Well done!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Rhl2987 said:


> I've never watched the original but I should! I do like the remake although I'm sure it's scandalous for me to even say that


Well - not too scandalous - because I've not seen the original either but i've seen the remake many times.
(I have a Steve McQueen issue… sorry!) 


momasaurus said:


> Thanks for this info. InstaCart has been spotty in my delivery area. We have a local service that will run errands. I volunteered to help but was turned away for being over 60, LOL. Now I think I might *use* the service if i decide to patronize local restaurants for take-out. I want to keep people employed!
> As for walking - I don't wear a mask, as I'm in a sparsely populated area and/or in the woods. Do whatever you can, though, to get outside often! I am loving the peace and quiet.


+1
I sometimes think Mr Cookie is trying to single handedly keep our favorite small restaurants in business. My thighs and belly don't thank him, my heart does because I also love these places.
I am also not wearing a mask when I walk in the neighborhood, but it's quiet and I stay away from the other walkers (or walk early - when no one is out).


Sparkletastic said:


> Happy Easter, to those who celebrate.
> 
> Mr. S and I are going to the drive in theater to “celebrate”. We just have GOT to get out of the house. For obvious reasons, they don’t have concessions so I’m trying to figure out what snacks to take. It will be 37 degrees so we’ll also take blankets and likely end up running the car heater all night. And, it’s 90 minutes away so, we’ll be in the car quite a bit tonight. Lol! Lots of gyrations just to have something to do.


The drive in!!
We used to go, take the kids (in their jammies), loaded to the gills with popcorn, candy and sodas - ahhhh - the good old days! 
I don't think there are any remaining here, which makes me a bit sad…. so I take another sip of Champagne!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Yes, it´s German. It´s a DIY cardgame. You are to print the cards out, cut and assemble them. Then you lay them all on the table picture downwards, stars up and try to find pairs.


I played a game like that when I was a child. It was called Concentration.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> I gotta say, bald is kinda sexy.



L ong hair is kinda sexy, too! I´m very happy my man wears his hair long. It suits him very well and cutting it is easy, too. Cutting his beard is a little more complicated, but so far I have always managed. 
Our son has the longest hair of the family. It goes well over his butt. He usually wears it in a thick braid. The other kids at school tease him about it, but he loves it and stands up for it.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> And what did HE say?????


He didn't think it was a good idea! I bet he won't let me get anywhere near his head with a razor!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Thank you! Amazon is slow on shipping items like this, but I found a similar one on the Tweezerman site.
> 
> Buuuuuut… I asked Mr. PG if he'd trust me to cut his hair, and he said that yes, he'd trust me, but "Why don't we just let it grow for a while and see what it looks like?" I didn't have the heart to tell him that it already isn't a good look, so I just said "Yes, dear." After all, it's not as though anyone but me is gonna see him…


Once DH grew a mustache. It looked horrible. I took a picture just to remind us in case he ever decided to grow another.


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> Once DH grew a mustache. It looked horrible. I took a picture just to remind us in case he ever decided to grow another.


----------



## Cookiefiend

whateve said:


> Once DH grew a mustache. It looked horrible. I took a picture just to remind us in case he ever decided to grow another.


ZOMG - I just about died laughing!
(I once recorded DH’s snoring.... )


----------



## muchstuff

Sparkletastic said:


> Happy Easter, to those who celebrate.
> 
> Mr. S and I are going to the drive in theater to “celebrate”. We just have GOT to get out of the house. For obvious reasons, they don’t have concessions so I’m trying to figure out what snacks to take. It will be 37 degrees so we’ll also take blankets and likely end up running the car heater all night. And, it’s 90 minutes away so, we’ll be in the car quite a bit tonight. Lol! Lots of gyrations just to have something to do.


Popcorn, drinks, chocolate and licorice...true drive-in stuff .


----------



## Sparkletastic

Brown and tan bags

*2016:*
Versace Bow Bag (can’t remember the model name)  I still love this bag but it was just too big. And it was way over the top style wise. Honestly, I’d buy it again if I saw it for sale. Lol! It would be such a ridiculous purchase since I’d probably never wear it. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Pleather no name tote
	

		
			
		

		
	





2020:
Nothing!  I think I may break my no LV canvas rule and get one to match some boots I have. But, I haven’t found one I like that is also functional.


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> Back to bags for a bit. I’ve been following a thread on Chanel which has “allowed” me to confront the fact that while I love them, my Jumbos absolutely feel like the most “dated” bags in my collection and “older” than my personal aesthetic. The discussion made me realize that’s why I struggle to wear them as much as I’d like.
> 
> Meanwhile, I have some Diors that are as old as all but 2 of my Chanels. But, they don’t feel dated. shrugs:
> 
> This all has made me be honest with myself about the future. I don’t know that I need any more Chanel Jumbos. The little bags (WOC - M/L) look adorable. And I’d still love a C tote. But, jumbos just look a little too big / rigid on my frame and la little dated for my style.
> 
> More importantly, I need to stay completely away from other bags and brands that I’ve been circling around but am not truly passionate about.   (H Kelly...oh well)
> 
> This is a bit of a shift for me.  I’ve been focused on having bags I love that also hold their value _and_ style staying power.  Buuuuut... I think this may keep me from buying bags that I just love. I don’t have any examples of this top of mind so I’m not sure. Food for thought going forward.
> 
> So, I’m curious. Do you own bags that aren’t exactly your aesthetic because you love them?  Like me, are you adamant about wearing them so you find ways to make them work? Or do you keep them for other reasons? Why do you keep them if they aren’t the bullseye of your preferred style?


I sold my bal bag since I felt it was dated for me. It felt youthful and I had basically replaced it with my pink picotin. 
The only 2 bags I want to sell now are my last 35 Birkin, I find this large size looks very dated on me and I don’t need the size, and my fendi b bag, which is for sure dated. I will have to wait to re-list them since they are in transit but hope to sell both this year! Then I will have no bags I feel are dated in my collection.


----------



## lynne_ross

My only brown bag is my Lv never full. Love this bag!
I have no multi coloured or metallic bags.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Back to bags for a bit. I’ve been following a thread on Chanel which has “allowed” me to confront the fact that while I love them, my Jumbos absolutely feel like the most “dated” bags in my collection and “older” than my personal aesthetic. The discussion made me realize that’s why I struggle to wear them as much as I’d like.
> 
> Meanwhile, I have some Diors that are as old as all but 2 of my Chanels. But, they don’t feel dated. shrugs:
> 
> This all has made me be honest with myself about the future. I don’t know that I need any more Chanel Jumbos. The little bags (WOC - M/L) look adorable. And I’d still love a C tote. But, jumbos just look a little too big / rigid on my frame and la little dated for my style.
> 
> More importantly, I need to stay completely away from other bags and brands that I’ve been circling around but am not truly passionate about.   (H Kelly...oh well)
> 
> This is a bit of a shift for me.  I’ve been focused on having bags I love that also hold their value _and_ style staying power.  Buuuuut... I think this may keep me from buying bags that I just love. I don’t have any examples of this top of mind so I’m not sure. Food for thought going forward.
> 
> So, I’m curious. Do you own bags that aren’t exactly your aesthetic because you love them?  Like me, are you adamant about wearing them so you find ways to make them work? Or do you keep them for other reasons? Why do you keep them if they aren’t the bullseye of your preferred style?



That´s a great question @Sparkletastic! 
When I am completely honest most of my bags don´t match my every day boring life. I usually do not go anywhere so technically wouldn´t need any special bag. 

On the other hand most of my bags match my personality, my love for playing fashion. I love most of my bags. They give me joy. Some are a bit random, but still ok as they enter the game with some vintage outfit. 
When I encounter a bag in my possession I absolutely don´t know why I have it it will be sold on quickly! 

Sometimes I feel a sudden desire for some bag and find myself researching it for ages, hunting it, wanting it... but this thread has helped me to be very honest with myself doing so and most of the times I can say "no thanks" and the need/ want will be over. (I spent the last two days staring at bags....oops!) 

The Chanel Jumbo you mentioned is one of the bags I will always want for, but I am not sure whether I do so because it would be a perfect bag for me or because it is an icon. 
Honestly I am no fan of Gabrielle Chanel. After researching her life I must say I do not like her. 
This makes me want this bag a lot less. But I like Karl Lagerfeld, so a Jumbo from his era would be possible (there´s always a back door...)  
I have found out that structured flap bags don´t work as well for me as I would like them to do, either. I´m the top handle doctor´s bag type...    
But it´s all theory. Any Chanel is far above my budget and when I understand and respect anything it´s budget. Common sense will always kick in once a bag is just ridiculously expensive compared to the rest of my life!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Brown and tan bags
> 
> *2016:*
> Versace Bow Bag (can’t remember the model name)  I still love this bag but it was just too big. And it was way over the top style wise. Honestly, I’d buy it again if I saw it for sale. Lol! It would be such a ridiculous purchase since I’d probably never wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4708910
> 
> Pleather no name tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4708911
> 
> 
> 
> 2020:
> Nothing!  I think I may break my no LV canvas rule and get one to match some boots I have. But, I haven’t found one I like that is also functional.



I love the Versace! So quirky!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Tan and Brown bags...  

let´s start in the 40ies: 

There´s no makers badge in this brittle beauty. 





another very old croc bag





Welcome to the 50ies! 
this one is a German GABOR bag- new old stock and sooo cute! The shoes are Zara, but they do the trick. 









The next one is from the 60ies. It´s a German MÄDLER (the company that did the fine luggage, too) bag. The shoes are contemporary, again (when worn they match the bag very nicely!) 






That´s luxury! I have no idea who gave me this beautiful croc bag. It´s of highest quality inside out! 







Still from the 60ies, but moc croc. This bag came to me in the saddest state and instantly came back to life after I literally bathed it in Ballistol oil. It might not look very exciting, but is so nice to use- roomy and absolutely hard-wearing! 






Staying in the 60ies here´s my every day JAGUAR handbag




Moving on to the 70ies: German Goldpfeil suede bag that looks much nicer in the wild than in this photo.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> Happy Easter, to those who celebrate.
> 
> Mr. S and I are going to the drive in theater to “celebrate”. We just have GOT to get out of the house. For obvious reasons, they don’t have concessions so I’m trying to figure out what snacks to take. It will be 37 degrees so we’ll also take blankets and likely end up running the car heater all night. And, it’s 90 minutes away so, we’ll be in the car quite a bit tonight. Lol! Lots of gyrations just to have something to do.


Enjoy!! And Happy Easter to all! Let us know how it is!


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> Mine is mostly on my hips or around my middle, love handles. My legs stay skinny except for the very top of my thighs.


Everybody and every body is different! I definitely have extra around my love handles, but for some reason still have a flat stomach. No abs to be found though! I try to embrace what is happening with my body postpartum (if you can even call it that anymore), but it's hard sometimes!


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> Thank you! Amazon is slow on shipping items like this, but I found a similar one on the Tweezerman site.
> 
> Buuuuuut… I asked Mr. PG if he'd trust me to cut his hair, and he said that yes, he'd trust me, but "Why don't we just let it grow for a while and see what it looks like?" I didn't have the heart to tell him that it already isn't a good look, so I just said "Yes, dear." After all, it's not as though anyone but me is gonna see him…


Haha you are sweet! I tell my husband right away if something is amiss. For example, we are both breaking out a little bit right now. I'm sure diet and stress and everything else are contributing factors. I've notified him that I've noticed


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> I like the remake too! But the original is just such a classic. It's definitely dated (I mean, the technology, or lack thereof, is hysterical!) but Steve McQueen and Faye Dunaway are a hot-hot-hot combination.


I should watch it! I do love a lot of older movies!


----------



## Rhl2987

cowgirlsboots said:


> L ong hair is kinda sexy, too! I´m very happy my man wears his hair long. It suits him very well and cutting it is easy, too. Cutting his beard is a little more complicated, but so far I have always managed.
> Our son has the longest hair of the family. It goes well over his butt. He usually wears it in a thick braid. The other kids at school tease him about it, but he loves it and stands up for it.


I love a man bun! I don't see them too often in real life but I have always loved a man bun. I love that your son has his own style and he OWNS it!


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Tan and Brown bags...
> 
> let´s start in the 40ies:
> 
> There´s no makers badge in this brittle beauty.
> 
> View attachment 4708930
> View attachment 4708931
> 
> 
> another very old croc bag
> 
> View attachment 4708935
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the 50ies!
> this one is a German GABOR bag- new old stock and sooo cute! The shoes are Zara, but they do the trick.
> 
> View attachment 4708926
> 
> View attachment 4708924
> View attachment 4708925
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next one is from the 60ies. It´s a German MÄDLER (the company that did the fine luggage, too) bag. The shoes are contemporary, again (when worn they match the bag very nicely!)
> 
> View attachment 4708927
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That´s luxury! I have no idea who gave me this beautiful croc bag. It´s of highest quality inside out!
> 
> View attachment 4708933
> View attachment 4708934
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still from the 60ies, but moc croc. This bag came to me in the saddest state and instantly came back to life after I literally bathed it in Ballistol oil. It might not look very exciting, but is so nice to use- roomy and absolutely hard-wearing!
> 
> View attachment 4708936
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staying in the 60ies here´s my every day JAGUAR handbag
> 
> View attachment 4708928
> 
> 
> Moving on to the 70ies: German Goldpfeil suede bag that looks much nicer in the wild than in this photo.
> 
> View attachment 4708929



Fabelicious


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I played a game like that when I was a child. It was called Concentration.


I played that game too… had forgotten all about it! That was a great game. Now there's probably a computer version, but when I played, it was a game board. That's right, isn't it???
And was there also a TV show?


----------



## papertiger

I had 2 BFs with long hair - no man buns though 

DH used to have very short pink hair at one time, he looked great, no one used to mess with him either.


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> Is there anything like a complete collection? Haha! I have the feeling once you think you have covered some aspect completely you will find another feature to consider and more items are needed....  confessions of a mad collector!


In our house, we say that once you have three of anything, it becomes a "collection." And then you have to dust it, count it, track it, and so on. So unless we're really serious about something, we try to stop at two!

Of course, handbags and Hermès scarves do NOT stop at two! Of COURSE they're a collection! (And Mr. PG absolutely understands this.)


----------



## papertiger

I'm doing brown bags in 2 parts as you may be able to tell I love brown bags:

H Bolide 35 in Peau Porc - one of my most used Hs - I waited a lifetime for this bag, I was lucky to be able to find one (actually I think it found me).
Vintage exotics - I sold the 1940s Florida alligator (wish I hadn't) and the 1970s croc at the back but still have 1960s croc and 1970s Mappin and Webb lizard convertible clutch/shoulder bag
Gucci web-stripe travel half-moon (this was the original 1969 size although this was a later reissue) and Bamboo-ring, Web-stripe, Half-moon.
I960s buckle bag
1920s Art Deco croc clutch with fold-down handle
1970s exotic skin patchwork


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> I played that game too… had forgotten all about it! That was a great game. Now there's probably a computer version, but when I played, it was a game board. That's right, isn't it???
> And was there also a TV show?


I have a solitaire program on my desktop that has Concentration as one of the games. I remember the TV show!


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> I'm doing brown bags in 2 parts as you may be able to tell I love brown bags:
> 
> H Bolide 35 in Peau Porc - one of my most used Hs - I waited a lifetime for this bag, I was lucky to be able to find one (actually I think it found me).
> Vintage exotics - I sold the 1940s Florida alligator (wish I hadn't) and the 1970s croc at the back but still have 1960s croc and 1970s Mappin and Webb lizard convertible clutch/shoulder bag
> Gucci web-stripe travel half-moon (this was the original 1969 size although this was a later reissue) and Bamboo-ring, Web-stripe, Half-moon.
> I960s buckle bag
> 1920s Art Deco croc clutch with fold-down handle
> 1970s exotic skin patchwork


Ooh, I love that last one. I used to really be into quilting so that one speaks to me.


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> Tan and Brown bags...
> 
> let´s start in the 40ies:
> 
> There´s no makers badge in this brittle beauty.
> 
> View attachment 4708930
> View attachment 4708931
> 
> 
> another very old croc bag
> 
> View attachment 4708935
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the 50ies!
> this one is a German GABOR bag- new old stock and sooo cute! The shoes are Zara, but they do the trick.
> 
> View attachment 4708926
> 
> View attachment 4708924
> View attachment 4708925
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next one is from the 60ies. It´s a German MÄDLER (the company that did the fine luggage, too) bag. The shoes are contemporary, again (when worn they match the bag very nicely!)
> 
> View attachment 4708927
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That´s luxury! I have no idea who gave me this beautiful croc bag. It´s of highest quality inside out!
> 
> View attachment 4708933
> View attachment 4708934
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still from the 60ies, but moc croc. This bag came to me in the saddest state and instantly came back to life after I literally bathed it in Ballistol oil. It might not look very exciting, but is so nice to use- roomy and absolutely hard-wearing!
> 
> View attachment 4708936
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staying in the 60ies here´s my every day JAGUAR handbag
> 
> View attachment 4708928
> 
> 
> Moving on to the 70ies: German Goldpfeil suede bag that looks much nicer in the wild than in this photo.
> 
> View attachment 4708929


Lovely. Lovely brown bags! Thank you for sharing, and i love a good croc bag! 


Rhl2987 said:


> I love a man bun! I don't see them too often in real life but I have always loved a man bun. I love that your son has his own style and he OWNS it!


+1 
I have no problems with a man bun. My youngest DS has long hair, and he owns it!


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> I'm doing brown bags in 2 parts as you may be able to tell I love brown bags:
> 
> H Bolide 35 in Peau Porc - one of my most used Hs - I waited a lifetime for this bag, I was lucky to be able to find one (actually I think it found me).
> Vintage exotics - I sold the 1940s Florida alligator (wish I hadn't) and the 1970s croc at the back but still have 1960s croc and 1970s Mappin and Webb lizard convertible clutch/shoulder bag
> Gucci web-stripe travel half-moon (this was the original 1969 size although this was a later reissue) and Bamboo-ring, Web-stripe, Half-moon.
> I960s buckle bag
> 1920s Art Deco croc clutch with fold-down handle
> 1970s exotic skin patchwork


Ooooo - glad you’re doing this in 2 parts... I might faint otherwise! 
So many beautiful bags - the Bolide and that patchwork bag - love!


----------



## whateve

I have more brown bags than I thought. Brown isn't one of my favorite colors, although there are few shades I really like. The vintage bags I have in brown because that is the color I found them in and I like it better than black.
I'll try to do this in age order.
1. Coach Bonnie Cashin Carry arm tote. This is a very rare bag from the 1960s.
2. Coach Bonnie Cashin pocket shoulder bag, also extremely rare from the 1960s, although probably not as old as the first one.
3. Coach suede watermelon tote, made in the early 1970s. The style is not rare but it is extremely rare in suede.
4. Coach ranch bag from the early 1990s.
5. Dooney & Bourke AWL satchel, probably from the 1990s.
6. Coach Bleecker large flap, 2007
7. Coach Bleecker woven pocket hobo, 2008
8. Coach Legacy duffle, 2012


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> ZOMG - I just about died laughing!
> *(I once recorded DH’s snoring.... )*


Tooooooo funny! Does he know?


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> I'm doing brown bags in 2 parts as you may be able to tell I love brown bags:
> 
> H Bolide 35 in Peau Porc - one of my most used Hs - I waited a lifetime for this bag, I was lucky to be able to find one (actually I think it found me).
> Vintage exotics - I sold the 1940s Florida alligator (wish I hadn't) and the 1970s croc at the back but still have 1960s croc and 1970s Mappin and Webb lizard convertible clutch/shoulder bag
> Gucci web-stripe travel half-moon (this was the original 1969 size although this was a later reissue) and Bamboo-ring, Web-stripe, Half-moon.
> I960s buckle bag
> 1920s Art Deco croc clutch with fold-down handle
> 1970s exotic skin patchwork


The last one… the 1970s "sunburst" patchwork… oh my! I'd love to know the story behind it, though I have a feeling you've shared it with us in a previous year (physical distancing is melting my brain). Is this one that's been in your family? Or did you find it more recently? It is GORGEOUS.
And I love the pairing of your Bolide with the H Plumes scarf. Perfection.


----------



## keodi

Rhl2987 said:


> Lol to this. I gain weight on my thighs too! One of the first places...


Same!



Rhl2987 said:


> @keodi I hope that your Mom recovers quickly. I'm glad she was able to enjoy some poke!


Thank you! 


momasaurus said:


> The only bag that isn't really fitting into my current (I mean before all this) lifestyle/aesthetic is my Bolide. I'm almost forcing myself to use it. It's beautiful! But not practical. The only reason I haven't listed it is that sales are so awful right now.


interesting take on the bolide, I don't blame you on not listing it .sales are dismal at the moment..I'm curious in your experience what made the bolide impractical to use?



Sparkletastic said:


> LOL!
> IKR?!  Ugh! It was worse when I was pregnant. I had a belly and thighs and butt. Everything was just big. I looked like the Michelin Man. I’ve never seen either. Sounds like good back to back quarantine binge watching.
> Sales really are terrible.  I feel lucky I sold the one bag. I have little hope that the jewelry and Chanel tote I have listed will sell any time soon.
> 
> I had a Prada bag that was shaped like the Bolide but a closer to the LV Alma. I adored that bag but it just didn’t work for me. I’m hesitant to wear logoed bags professionally. But it was too big for what I carry in my private life. And the top handle was a little fussy. With no strap and it’s size, it needed its own chair when I went out. Lol!  But, gosh. I loved that bag and miss it.


Congratulations on the bag sale!!! I think your current listings will sell soon!



whateve said:


> Once DH grew a mustache. It looked horrible. I took a picture just to remind us in case he ever decided to grow another.





cowgirlsboots said:


> Tan and Brown bags...
> 
> let´s start in the 40ies:
> 
> There´s no makers badge in this brittle beauty.
> 
> View attachment 4708930
> View attachment 4708931
> 
> 
> another very old croc bag
> 
> View attachment 4708935
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the 50ies!
> this one is a German GABOR bag- new old stock and sooo cute! The shoes are Zara, but they do the trick.
> 
> View attachment 4708926
> 
> View attachment 4708924
> View attachment 4708925
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next one is from the 60ies. It´s a German MÄDLER (the company that did the fine luggage, too) bag. The shoes are contemporary, again (when worn they match the bag very nicely!)
> 
> View attachment 4708927
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That´s luxury! I have no idea who gave me this beautiful croc bag. It´s of highest quality inside out!
> 
> View attachment 4708933
> View attachment 4708934
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still from the 60ies, but moc croc. This bag came to me in the saddest state and instantly came back to life after I literally bathed it in Ballistol oil. It might not look very exciting, but is so nice to use- roomy and absolutely hard-wearing!
> 
> View attachment 4708936
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staying in the 60ies here´s my every day JAGUAR handbag
> 
> View attachment 4708928
> 
> 
> Moving on to the 70ies: German Goldpfeil suede bag that looks much nicer in the wild than in this photo.
> 
> View attachment 4708929


Beautiful bags! my favourites are the croc bags



papertiger said:


> I'm doing brown bags in 2 parts as you may be able to tell I love brown bags:
> 
> H Bolide 35 in Peau Porc - one of my most used Hs - I waited a lifetime for this bag, I was lucky to be able to find one (actually I think it found me).
> Vintage exotics - I sold the 1940s Florida alligator (wish I hadn't) and the 1970s croc at the back but still have 1960s croc and 1970s Mappin and Webb lizard convertible clutch/shoulder bag
> Gucci web-stripe travel half-moon (this was the original 1969 size although this was a later reissue) and Bamboo-ring, Web-stripe, Half-moon.
> I960s buckle bag
> 1920s Art Deco croc clutch with fold-down handle
> 1970s exotic skin patchwork


lovely bags!
Happy Easter to all those who celebrate! last week, I did a virtual  colour analysis,  to find out what's my season, and I got my results today. I'm not surprised, as naturally I was drawn to those colours when I added pieces to my wardrobe anyway. Turns out i'm a true winter.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I have more brown bags than I thought. Brown isn't one of my favorite colors, although there are few shades I really like. The vintage bags I have in brown because that is the color I found them in and I like it better than black.
> I'll try to do this in age order.
> 1. Coach Bonnie Cashin Carry arm tote. This is a very rare bag from the 1960s.
> 2. Coach Bonnie Cashin pocket shoulder bag, also extremely rare from the 1960s, although probably not as old as the first one.
> 3. Coach suede watermelon tote, made in the early 1970s. The style is not rare but it is extremely rare in suede.
> 4. Coach ranch bag from the early 1990s.
> 5. Dooney & Bourke AWL satchel, probably from the 1990s.
> 6. Coach Bleecker large flap, 2007
> 7. Coach Bleecker woven pocket hobo, 2008
> 8. Coach Legacy duffle, 2012


Beautiful collection, @whateve . Your Bonnie Cashin bags, especially… they are in amazing condition. Did you find them that way, or did you restore?


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Ooh, I love that last one. I used to really be into quilting so that one speaks to me.


You're also a knitter, aren't you?


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Beautiful collection, @whateve . Your Bonnie Cashin bags, especially… they are in amazing condition. Did you find them that way, or did you restore?


Thank you! I think I washed the suede one. I can't remember if I did anything other than conditioning to the second one. The first one was given to me by another tpfer. That one is lined. I wouldn't want to take a chance doing much to it, but it is already in good condition. Most vintage Coach bags last forever as long as they aren't completely abused.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> You're also a knitter, aren't you?


I have been. Knitting, crocheting, crewel, counted cross stitch, quilting, sewing....I haven't done much needlework of any kind for awhile. When I was younger, I always had several projects going on at once.


----------



## keodi

ElainePG said:


> I'm glad that your Mom was finally able to get tested, @keodi . But wow… so sorry she's dealing with covid-19. I hope she's in a situation where she has help managing it, and that she can ride it out at home.
> Sending positive thoughts your way.


Thank you,  i'm grateful for my aunts and uncles, they have been taking turns dropping off items she needs at the door, and everyone has been checking in on her using facetime, and zoom.


----------



## keodi

whateve said:


> Thank you! I think I washed the suede one. I can't remember if I did anything other than conditioning to the second one. The first one was given to me by another tpfer. That one is lined. I wouldn't want to take a chance doing much to it, but it is already in good condition. *Most vintage Coach bags last forever as long as they aren't completely abused*.


so true! I love your vintage coach bags!


----------



## Vintage Leather

Sparkletastic said:


> Back to bags for a bit. I’ve been following a thread on Chanel which has “allowed” me to confront the fact that while I love them, my Jumbos absolutely feel like the most “dated” bags in my collection and “older” than my personal aesthetic. The discussion made me realize that’s why I struggle to wear them as much as I’d like.
> 
> Meanwhile, I have some Diors that are as old as all but 2 of my Chanels. But, they don’t feel dated. shrugs:
> 
> This all has made me be honest with myself about the future. I don’t know that I need any more Chanel Jumbos. The little bags (WOC - M/L) look adorable. And I’d still love a C tote. But, jumbos just look a little too big / rigid on my frame and la little dated for my style.
> 
> More importantly, I need to stay completely away from other bags and brands that I’ve been circling around but am not truly passionate about.   (H Kelly...oh well)
> 
> This is a bit of a shift for me.  I’ve been focused on having bags I love that also hold their value _and_ style staying power.  Buuuuut... I think this may keep me from buying bags that I just love. I don’t have any examples of this top of mind so I’m not sure. Food for thought going forward.
> 
> So, I’m curious. Do you own bags that aren’t exactly your aesthetic because you love them?  Like me, are you adamant about wearing them so you find ways to make them work? Or do you keep them for other reasons? Why do you keep them if they aren’t the bullseye of your preferred style?



My aesthetic in bags seems to veer wildly from 40-something advertising executive in a large city, to small town kindergarten teacher.  Half my bags are elegant, minimalist, and designer while the other half are wildly colorful, hard wearing, and unique. I also have a few bags from other times in my life, that I don't carry because they no longer fit with my aesthetic - but which are fashion scrapbooks of another time and place, and which I'm not yet ready to let go of.

Some days, I think that if I could actually figure out what I want to be when I grow up, I could have a much more streamlined, much less stressful bag closet.  

The one bag that I do dearly dearly love but is a struggle to carry is by brown box Kelly.  I love it. But I've gotten a few really uncomfortable "that's an expensive bag" comments every time I've carried the darn thing.  Once, I was wearing full vintage repro, with a few true-vintage pieces (including gloves!), so it almost looked costumey - and still, the "that's an expensive bag, I recognized it." For some reason, Chanel, other H, doesn't get that sort of reaction.  I don't get it. But I feel so darn self-conscious that I just can't.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Back to bags for a bit. I’ve been following a thread on Chanel which has “allowed” me to confront the fact that while I love them, my Jumbos absolutely feel like the most “dated” bags in my collection and “older” than my personal aesthetic. The discussion made me realize that’s why I struggle to wear them as much as I’d like.
> 
> Meanwhile, I have some Diors that are as old as all but 2 of my Chanels. But, they don’t feel dated. shrugs:
> 
> This all has made me be honest with myself about the future. I don’t know that I need any more Chanel Jumbos. The little bags (WOC - M/L) look adorable. And I’d still love a C tote. But, jumbos just look a little too big / rigid on my frame and la little dated for my style.
> 
> More importantly, I need to stay completely away from other bags and brands that I’ve been circling around but am not truly passionate about.   (H Kelly...oh well)
> 
> This is a bit of a shift for me.  I’ve been focused on having bags I love that also hold their value _and_ style staying power.  Buuuuut... I think this may keep me from buying bags that I just love. I don’t have any examples of this top of mind so I’m not sure. Food for thought going forward.
> 
> So, I’m curious. Do you own bags that aren’t exactly your aesthetic because you love them?  Like me, are you adamant about wearing them so you find ways to make them work? Or do you keep them for other reasons? Why do you keep them if they aren’t the bullseye of your preferred style?


I'm not sure I know what my aesthetic is. Either I like bags or I don't. I have a few vintage that aren't my style but I keep them as collectibles. Other than that, I think I like every bag in my closet, even the weird fur trimmed one my husband hates. I have lusted over bags in the past that once I got them, I realized they weren't for me. 

I almost bought a Chanel once. It wasn't a classic. It was a seasonal style that I picked because it was a little different. When I showed it to DH, he absolutely hated it. So I didn't get it. Then a few months later, I decided he was right. I don't hate classic Chanel flaps but they are so ubiquitous and recognizable that I find them personally boring. I don't feel comfortable with conspicuous consumption, which is why I prefer bags that are off the radar. It makes me wonder why I've been wanting a Gucci disco. I'm afraid that if I got it, I wouldn't feel comfortable carrying it due to the huge recognizable logo. 

I don't think I try very hard to make a bag work. I usually reach for the bags I love best and those that are easy to carry. I have a few I really like but rarely carry either because the colors don't go with my wardrobe or because they are too small or they are too delicate. I have one bag I love but almost never carry. I don't know why I avoid it. Usually if this goes on too long, I end up selling the bag.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> The last one… the 1970s "sunburst" patchwork… oh my! I'd love to know the story behind it, though I have a feeling you've shared it with us in a previous year (physical distancing is melting my brain). Is this one that's been in your family? Or did you find it more recently? It is GORGEOUS.
> And I love the pairing of your Bolide with the H Plumes scarf. Perfection.



Thank you Elaine,

I've had the star patchwork bag a long time but it wasn't my mother's. I can normally tell you where and when I bought everything but I'm afraid I've forgotten with this one. No designer name. Probably a lucky find at an antique fair (I used to be dragged to enough of those ha ha) or vintage market (I would have dragged my mother). I have had a few patchwork bags in the past (patchwork exotic) but sold most when we moved, but nothing as large or as striking as this. This is a really uber-luxe, funky bag, a fantastic example of its kind. People assume they were cheap because the exotics are all scrap size, and that may have been true where the labour was very cheap (quite a few were made in India) and you can see they cut corner (no pun intended and no reflection on the actual work itself but the other materials) but in the better quality examples were pretty expensive new as they were so labour intensive. I'm looking at it now, it's balanced on a 1960s Pierre Cardin vanity case, between a Bottega Veneta python tote and a Pickett, London ostrich clutch on my top shelf, pride of place.

The scarf is my very oldest Hermes scarf (although I don't have that many oldies). A friend of mine found it for me as he knew I was looking for a Plumes (he and his partner are only into early 1970s British designers). Happily, it's absolutely the right colour for me - and my darling Bolide.


----------



## Katinahat

Rhl2987 said:


> Thank you for sharing an update! I'm really glad to hear about your siblings and I hope they both only continue to get better and are in good health soon. Being constantly tired and having chronic asthma are things that I hope fully resolve soon! But they are strong to have made it this far into their recoveries.
> 
> Your family time sounds lovely. What will going back to school look like for the kids?
> 
> I'm happy that income isn't an issue for you. Could you share particular types/brands of adult coloring that you're enjoying? You make me want to do that and also buy this board game you mentioned!! I agree and am trying to put money back into the economy (primarily locally) when I can.





ElainePG said:


> Great to hear from you @Katinahat . I'm so glad that your brother and sister are both pulling out of their COVID-19 infections, though it sounds like a verrrrrrry slow process. Are they quarantined for the immediate future, or are they past that period?
> 
> Your 3 families are fortunate to have you to do their remote shopping for them. And your hobby activities sound so creative. Is the "Ticket To Ride" game about The Beatles? I may have to check it out!



Hi Rhl and Elaine, 

Thanks for your best wishes. My children are a young teen and a preteen both quite studious and academic. They will be getting remote work set via a Virtual Learning Environment which lets them submit back. They will also be having some group/teacher video conferencing once it is set up securely. My work is in education management so Home Schooling doesn’t hold any concerns for me other than managing it for hundreds of others. My children will work hard so I’ll just be quashing the occasional sibling falling outs and helping when they get stuck. The new laptops will help for this term as they were sharing my ancient one which isn’t really up to it. I use a machine supplied by my employer. 

Ticket to Ride is a great train game. I’ll find a picture of the board mid game to post. 

The colouring books came from Amazon and I bought Large sets of good quality pens and colouring pencils to use from there too. 

This is the game set out - sorry it’s sideways on.



And these are the books I ordered. The first two are a bit too similar. Too many trees and leaves - my green and brown pens will run out first!


----------



## papertiger

Vintage Leather said:


> My aesthetic in bags seems to veer wildly from 40-something advertising executive in a large city, to small town kindergarten teacher.  Half my bags are elegant, minimalist, and designer while the other half are wildly colorful, hard wearing, and unique. I also have a few bags from other times in my life, that I don't carry because they no longer fit with my aesthetic - but which are fashion scrapbooks of another time and place, and which I'm not yet ready to let go of.
> 
> Some days, I think that if I could actually figure out what I want to be when I grow up, I could have a much more streamlined, much less stressful bag closet.
> 
> The one bag that I do dearly dearly love but is a struggle to carry is by brown box Kelly.  I love it. But I've gotten a few really uncomfortable "that's an expensive bag" comments every time I've carried the darn thing.  Once, I was wearing full vintage repro, with a few true-vintage pieces (including gloves!), so it almost looked costumey - and still, the "that's an expensive bag, I recognized it." For some reason, Chanel, other H, doesn't get that sort of reaction.  I don't get it. But I feel so darn self-conscious that I just can't.



Well, it is an expensive bag 

I think it has to do with the polished leather as much as the actual bag, they do look more formal and dressed-up for best.

I hate to feel made conscious of my bags too but mostly people just want to say something nice and it comes out all wrong. I don't carry my BBK too much either, I think it's OK to have one or two bags that we do just take out occasionally.


----------



## papertiger

keodi said:


> Same!
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> interesting take on the bolide, I don't blame you on not listing it .sales are dismal at the moment..I'm curious in your experience what made the bolide impractical to use?
> 
> 
> Congratulations on the bag sale!!! I think your current listings will sell soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful bags! my favourites are the croc bags
> 
> 
> lovely bags!
> Happy Easter to all those who celebrate! last week, I did a virtual  colour analysis,  to find out what's my season, and I got my results today.* I'm not surprised, as naturally I was drawn to those colours when I added pieces to my wardrobe anyway. Turns out i'm a true winter*.



I think this happens quite a bit naturally. I make my own rules-up regarding colours but I know not to go near icy pastels


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Ooooo - glad you’re doing this in 2 parts... I might faint otherwise!
> So many beautiful bags - the Bolide and that patchwork bag - love!



Thank you so much 

Most leather and exotics look so effortless in brown.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> I have more brown bags than I thought. Brown isn't one of my favorite colors, although there are few shades I really like. The vintage bags I have in brown because that is the color I found them in and I like it better than black.
> I'll try to do this in age order.
> 1. Coach Bonnie Cashin Carry arm tote. This is a very rare bag from the 1960s.
> 2. Coach Bonnie Cashin pocket shoulder bag, also extremely rare from the 1960s, although probably not as old as the first one.
> 3. Coach suede watermelon tote, made in the early 1970s. The style is not rare but it is extremely rare in suede.
> 4. Coach ranch bag from the early 1990s.
> 5. Dooney & Bourke AWL satchel, probably from the 1990s.
> 6. Coach Bleecker large flap, 2007
> 7. Coach Bleecker woven pocket hobo, 2008
> 8. Coach Legacy duffle, 2012



Your brown bags are amazing, you are real Coach connoisseur. The first 4 vintage bags are making me jealous


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Tan and Brown bags...
> 
> let´s start in the 40ies:
> 
> There´s no makers badge in this brittle beauty.
> 
> View attachment 4708930
> View attachment 4708931
> 
> 
> another very old croc bag
> 
> View attachment 4708935
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the 50ies!
> this one is a German GABOR bag- new old stock and sooo cute! The shoes are Zara, but they do the trick.
> 
> View attachment 4708926
> 
> View attachment 4708924
> View attachment 4708925
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next one is from the 60ies. It´s a German MÄDLER (the company that did the fine luggage, too) bag. The shoes are contemporary, again (when worn they match the bag very nicely!)
> 
> View attachment 4708927
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That´s luxury! I have no idea who gave me this beautiful croc bag. It´s of highest quality inside out!
> 
> View attachment 4708933
> View attachment 4708934
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still from the 60ies, but moc croc. This bag came to me in the saddest state and instantly came back to life after I literally bathed it in Ballistol oil. It might not look very exciting, but is so nice to use- roomy and absolutely hard-wearing!
> 
> View attachment 4708936
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staying in the 60ies here´s my every day JAGUAR handbag
> 
> View attachment 4708928
> 
> 
> Moving on to the 70ies: German Goldpfeil suede bag that looks much nicer in the wild than in this photo.
> 
> View attachment 4708929


Wow , what an cool collection.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> I'm doing brown bags in 2 parts as you may be able to tell I love brown bags:
> 
> H Bolide 35 in Peau Porc - one of my most used Hs - I waited a lifetime for this bag, I was lucky to be able to find one (actually I think it found me).
> Vintage exotics - I sold the 1940s Florida alligator (wish I hadn't) and the 1970s croc at the back but still have 1960s croc and 1970s Mappin and Webb lizard convertible clutch/shoulder bag
> Gucci web-stripe travel half-moon (this was the original 1969 size although this was a later reissue) and Bamboo-ring, Web-stripe, Half-moon.
> I960s buckle bag
> 1920s Art Deco croc clutch with fold-down handle
> 1970s exotic skin patchwork


Gorgeous bags! love that Bolide!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I have more brown bags than I thought. Brown isn't one of my favorite colors, although there are few shades I really like. The vintage bags I have in brown because that is the color I found them in and I like it better than black.
> I'll try to do this in age order.
> 1. Coach Bonnie Cashin Carry arm tote. This is a very rare bag from the 1960s.
> 2. Coach Bonnie Cashin pocket shoulder bag, also extremely rare from the 1960s, although probably not as old as the first one.
> 3. Coach suede watermelon tote, made in the early 1970s. The style is not rare but it is extremely rare in suede.
> 4. Coach ranch bag from the early 1990s.
> 5. Dooney & Bourke AWL satchel, probably from the 1990s.
> 6. Coach Bleecker large flap, 2007
> 7. Coach Bleecker woven pocket hobo, 2008
> 8. Coach Legacy duffle, 2012


The leather on these are just yummy. You want to reach in and pet them. Beautiful bags!


----------



## dcooney4

Gucci crystal gg Tote
LV Toilette 26
LV Petit bucket
Lv Papillon 30
Miu Miu
Fount bucket bag
Basket with gingham lining
Carlo Cecchini
Coach Dreamer
LV speedy 30
I was unable to pull up my oldest bag list. These are I still have.


----------



## momasaurus

Sparkletastic said:


> LOL!
> IKR?!  Ugh! It was worse when I was pregnant. I had a belly and thighs and butt. Everything was just big. I looked like the Michelin Man. I’ve never seen either. Sounds like good back to back quarantine binge watching.
> Sales really are terrible.  I feel lucky I sold the one bag. I have little hope that the jewelry and Chanel tote I have listed will sell any time soon.
> 
> I had a Prada bag that was shaped like the Bolide but a closer to the LV Alma. I adored that bag but it just didn’t work for me. I’m hesitant to wear logoed bags professionally. But it was too big for what I carry in my private life. And the top handle was a little fussy. With no strap and it’s size, it needed its own chair when I went out. Lol!  But, gosh. I loved that bag and miss it.


Oh dear, I don't know the feeling of missing a bag. That would be awful. What do you miss about that Prada? At least the Bolide can take a strap, which adds to its usefulness.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Thank you! Amazon is slow on shipping items like this, but I found a similar one on the Tweezerman site.
> 
> Buuuuuut… I asked Mr. PG if he'd trust me to cut his hair, and he said that yes, he'd trust me, but "Why don't we just let it grow for a while and see what it looks like?" I didn't have the heart to tell him that it already isn't a good look, so I just said "Yes, dear." After all, it's not as though anyone but me is gonna see him…


Let him relive his hippie days.


----------



## momasaurus

lynne_ross said:


> I sold my bal bag since I felt it was dated for me. It felt youthful and I had basically replaced it with my pink picotin.
> The only 2 bags I want to sell now are my last 35 Birkin, I find this large size looks very dated on me and I don’t need the size, and my fendi b bag, which is for sure dated. I will have to wait to re-list them since they are in transit but hope to sell both this year! Then I will have no bags I feel are dated in my collection.


What kind of B35?


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> Tan and Brown bags...
> 
> let´s start in the 40ies:
> 
> There´s no makers badge in this brittle beauty.
> 
> View attachment 4708930
> View attachment 4708931
> 
> 
> another very old croc bag
> 
> View attachment 4708935
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the 50ies!
> this one is a German GABOR bag- new old stock and sooo cute! The shoes are Zara, but they do the trick.
> 
> View attachment 4708926
> 
> View attachment 4708924
> View attachment 4708925
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next one is from the 60ies. It´s a German MÄDLER (the company that did the fine luggage, too) bag. The shoes are contemporary, again (when worn they match the bag very nicely!)
> 
> View attachment 4708927
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That´s luxury! I have no idea who gave me this beautiful croc bag. It´s of highest quality inside out!
> 
> View attachment 4708933
> View attachment 4708934
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still from the 60ies, but moc croc. This bag came to me in the saddest state and instantly came back to life after I literally bathed it in Ballistol oil. It might not look very exciting, but is so nice to use- roomy and absolutely hard-wearing!
> 
> View attachment 4708936
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staying in the 60ies here´s my every day JAGUAR handbag
> 
> View attachment 4708928
> 
> 
> Moving on to the 70ies: German Goldpfeil suede bag that looks much nicer in the wild than in this photo.
> 
> View attachment 4708929


Your vintage bags are really amazing. Every time you post pix my jaw drops. LOVE these crocs! And the Jaguar!


----------



## momasaurus

keodi said:


> Same!
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> interesting take on the bolide, I don't blame you on not listing it .sales are dismal at the moment..I'm curious in your experience what made the bolide impractical to use?


It may just be that my Bolide is too big for my life. If I were carrying around more documents and stuff it would be perfect. There's a smaller size, which might be better, and maybe in a softer leather.


----------



## momasaurus

Vintage Leather said:


> My aesthetic in bags seems to veer wildly from 40-something advertising executive in a large city, to small town kindergarten teacher.  Half my bags are elegant, minimalist, and designer while the other half are wildly colorful, hard wearing, and unique. I also have a few bags from other times in my life, that I don't carry because they no longer fit with my aesthetic - but which are fashion scrapbooks of another time and place, and which I'm not yet ready to let go of.
> 
> Some days, I think that if I could actually figure out what I want to be when I grow up, I could have a much more streamlined, much less stressful bag closet.
> 
> The one bag that I do dearly dearly love but is a struggle to carry is by brown box Kelly.  I love it. But I've gotten a few really uncomfortable "that's an expensive bag" comments every time I've carried the darn thing.  Once, I was wearing full vintage repro, with a few true-vintage pieces (including gloves!), so it almost looked costumey - and still, the "that's an expensive bag, I recognized it." For some reason, Chanel, other H, doesn't get that sort of reaction.  I don't get it. But I feel so darn self-conscious that I just can't.


I hate hearing these stories about people who can't keep their mouths shut. Who does this??? So tacky.


----------



## Cookiefiend

whateve said:


> I have more brown bags than I thought. Brown isn't one of my favorite colors, although there are few shades I really like. The vintage bags I have in brown because that is the color I found them in and I like it better than black.
> I'll try to do this in age order.
> 1. Coach Bonnie Cashin Carry arm tote. This is a very rare bag from the 1960s.
> 2. Coach Bonnie Cashin pocket shoulder bag, also extremely rare from the 1960s, although probably not as old as the first one.
> 3. Coach suede watermelon tote, made in the early 1970s. The style is not rare but it is extremely rare in suede.
> 4. Coach ranch bag from the early 1990s.
> 5. Dooney & Bourke AWL satchel, probably from the 1990s.
> 6. Coach Bleecker large flap, 2007
> 7. Coach Bleecker woven pocket hobo, 2008
> 8. Coach Legacy duffle, 2012


ohmy… the Coaches are gorgeous - I love the Ranch bag! 


dcooney4 said:


> Gucci crystal gg Tote
> LV Toilette 26
> LV Petit bucket
> Lv Papillon 30
> Miu Miu
> Fount bucket bag
> Basket with gingham lining
> Carlo Cecchini
> Coach Dreamer
> LV speedy 30
> I was unable to pull up my oldest bag list. These are I still have.


Beautiful - I am always amazed at the pristine-ness of your LV Petit Bucket!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Cream and white bags (I include the Vespa here because it’s a light bag) - no changes from 2019. 
 Le Tanneur (with the fab yellow sides❤️)and H Vespa 


Coach Saddle Bag 


And my Brown bags - I sold the LV Musette Tango, but other than that these are the same. 
LV Pallas and Just Campagne Confort 1.


----------



## lynne_ross

momasaurus said:


> What kind of B35?


Pink b 35. Loooove the colour but too big for me.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Gucci crystal gg Tote
> LV Toilette 26
> LV Petit bucket
> Lv Papillon 30
> Miu Miu
> Fount bucket bag
> Basket with gingham lining
> Carlo Cecchini
> Coach Dreamer
> LV speedy 30
> I was unable to pull up my oldest bag list. These are I still have.



Great array of brown bags and most of them classics


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Cream and white bags (I include the Vespa here because it’s a light bag) - no changes from 2019.
> Le Tanneur (with the fab yellow sides❤️)and H Vespa
> View attachment 4709221
> 
> Coach Saddle Bag
> View attachment 4709220
> 
> And my Brown bags - I sold the LV Musette Tango, but other than that these are the same.
> LV Pallas and Just Campagne Confort 1.
> View attachment 4709219



I absolutely love these, the vespa looks so useful and the LT (a much underrated brand) so smart


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> I absolutely love these, the vespa looks so useful and the LT (a much underrated brand) so smart


Thank you!
The LT is a marvelous bag, very well made and designed. I had thought the front flap might be bothersome, but last year when I carried it on vacation - it was perfect.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Cream and white bags (I include the Vespa here because it’s a light bag) - no changes from 2019.
> Le Tanneur (with the fab yellow sides❤️)and H Vespa
> View attachment 4709221
> 
> Coach Saddle Bag
> View attachment 4709220
> 
> And my Brown bags - I sold the LV Musette Tango, but other than that these are the same.
> LV Pallas and Just Campagne Confort 1.
> View attachment 4709219


Beautiful! I love the color of the just Campagne .


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Great array of brown bags and most of them classics


Thanks!


----------



## momasaurus

Some of my brown bags:
B35 in vache
Dalvy in brique chevre
K32 in chamonix
aligator 
Trim in toile and barenia
Massaccesi Midi Selene biscotti tuscania with fuchsia lining


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> Beautiful! I love the color of the just Campagne .


Thank you! 


momasaurus said:


> Some of my brown bags:
> B35 in vache
> Dalvy in brique chevre
> K32 in chamonix
> aligator
> Trim in toile and barenia
> Massaccesi Midi Selene biscotti tuscania with fuchsia lining
> View attachment 4709301


Mmmmarvelous! i love the Dalvy! For some reason I did not know you had a B - do you like it? I've thought about finding one, probably a 30, but hesitate because it's arm carry only.
(though so is my Just Campagne and I love it!)


----------



## Sparkletastic

Vintage Leather said:


> My aesthetic in bags seems to veer wildly from 40-something advertising executive in a large city, to small town kindergarten teacher.  Half my bags are elegant, minimalist, and designer while the other half are wildly colorful, hard wearing, and unique. I also have a few bags from other times in my life, that I don't carry because they no longer fit with my aesthetic - but which are fashion scrapbooks of another time and place, and which I'm not yet ready to let go of.
> 
> Some days, I think that if I could actually figure out what I want to be when I grow up, I could have a much more streamlined, much less stressful bag closet.
> 
> The one bag that I do dearly dearly love but is a struggle to carry is by brown box Kelly.  I love it. But I've gotten a few really uncomfortable "that's an expensive bag" comments every time I've carried the darn thing.  Once, I was wearing full vintage repro, with a few true-vintage pieces (including gloves!), so it almost looked costumey - and still, the "that's an expensive bag, I recognized it." For some reason, Chanel, other H, doesn't get that sort of reaction.  I don't get it. But I feel so darn self-conscious that I just can't.


I don’t get how or why people feel they can/ should comment on anything unless it’s an unequivocal compliment. If I were you, I wouldn’t let any comments about price keep me from wearing my bags in my private / social life.


whateve said:


> I'm not sure I know what my aesthetic is. Either I like bags or I don't. I have a few vintage that aren't my style but I keep them as collectibles. Other than that, I think I like every bag in my closet, even the weird fur trimmed one my husband hates. I have lusted over bags in the past that once I got them, I realized they weren't for me.
> 
> I almost bought a Chanel once. It wasn't a classic. It was a seasonal style that I picked because it was a little different. When I showed it to DH, he absolutely hated it. So I didn't get it. Then a few months later, I decided he was right. I don't hate classic Chanel flaps but they are so ubiquitous and recognizable that I find them personally boring. I don't feel comfortable with conspicuous consumption, which is why I prefer bags that are off the radar. It makes me wonder why I've been wanting a Gucci disco. I'm afraid that if I got it, I wouldn't feel comfortable carrying it due to the huge recognizable logo.
> 
> I don't think I try very hard to make a bag work. I usually reach for the bags I love best and those that are easy to carry. I have a few I really like but rarely carry either because the colors don't go with my wardrobe or because they are too small or they are too delicate. I have one bag I love but almost never carry. I don't know why I avoid it. Usually if this goes on too long, I end up selling the bag.


Nailing down my aesthetic was a hard fought battle. I went through stages of dressing as my mom taught me, dressing for my career, wearing sparkly / girly things because they fit an aspect of my personality, trying to look older than my age to get credibility, wearing worn out mom things because I was exhausted from working and having little ones while in grad school, mirroring friends, coworkers or even people in the media ...  It’s been a carnival of crazy.  

I’ve had to get quiet and figure out what makes me feel the best and what looks best on me. For example, one day I realized I didn’t have to wear shorts - which are uncomfortable and don’t look good on me - just because others do. 

I like very feminine (soft but def not little girly and never prim) clean lines, architectural interest, a little bit of edge & the classy side of sex appeal, and just a bit of sparkle for going out. I don’t have one word for it but, I know it when I see it.

My biggest issue now is finding clothes that truly work for me that also don’t break the bank. I value spending premier money on a good bag. I don’t value spending premier money on the majority of my clothes. As spice for my wardrobe - sure. But not for the vaaaaaast majority of what I wear. So, I’m struggling a bit. But, I’m making progress.


Katinahat said:


> Hi Rhl and Elaine,
> 
> Thanks for your best wishes. My children are a young teen and a preteen both quite studious and academic. They will be getting remote work set via a Virtual Learning Environment which lets them submit back. They will also be having some group/teacher video conferencing once it is set up securely. My work is in education management so Home Schooling doesn’t hold any concerns for me other than managing it for hundreds of others. My children will work hard so I’ll just be quashing the occasional sibling falling outs and helping when they get stuck. The new laptops will help for this term as they were sharing my ancient one which isn’t really up to it. I use a machine supplied by my employer.
> 
> Ticket to Ride is a great train game. I’ll find a picture of the board mid game to post.
> 
> The colouring books came from Amazon and I bought Large sets of good quality pens and colouring pencils to use from there too.
> 
> This is the game set out - sorry it’s sideways on.
> View attachment 4709096
> 
> 
> And these are the books I ordered. The first two are a bit too similar. Too many trees and leaves - my green and brown pens will run out first!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4709097
> View attachment 4709098
> View attachment 4709099


I just started coloring. What pens and pencils do you recommend?


dcooney4 said:


> Gucci crystal gg Tote
> LV Toilette 26
> LV Petit bucket
> Lv Papillon 30
> Miu Miu
> Fount bucket bag
> Basket with gingham lining
> Carlo Cecchini
> Coach Dreamer
> LV speedy 30
> I was unable to pull up my oldest bag list. These are I still have.


Love your browns. And, I’m especially drawn to that cute straw bag.





momasaurus said:


> Oh dear, I don't know the feeling of missing a bag. That would be awful. What do you miss about that Prada? At least the Bolide can take a strap, which adds to its usefulness.


I just loved the look of the bag. When I wore it, I felt very strong, powerful, like it’d arrived.   I don’t have any “power” bags now. I wonder what one could even be?  Hmmm...I may ponder on this as I’d like to have a power bag or two in my closet.


momasaurus said:


> Some of my brown bags:
> B35 in vache
> Dalvy in brique chevre
> K32 in chamonix
> aligator
> Trim in toile and barenia
> Massaccesi Midi Selene biscotti tuscania with fuchsia lining
> View attachment 4709301


Beautiful.


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> Some of my brown bags:
> B35 in vache
> Dalvy in brique chevre
> K32 in chamonix
> aligator
> Trim in toile and barenia
> Massaccesi Midi Selene biscotti tuscania with fuchsia lining
> View attachment 4709301


Very very Pretty!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I have been. Knitting, crocheting, crewel, counted cross stitch, quilting, sewing....I haven't done much needlework of any kind for awhile. When I was younger, I always had several projects going on at once.


Me, too! My most recent passion (and it lasted a very long time was knitting, but I haven't picked up a project in about a year. It might be good to start something easy, like a scarf, but we have sooooooo many scarves!


----------



## keodi

momasaurus said:


> It may just be that my Bolide is too big for my life. If I were carrying around more documents and stuff it would be perfect. There's a smaller size, which might be better, and maybe in a softer leather.


Makes sense! thank you for the feedback!



Cookiefiend said:


> Cream and white bags (I include the Vespa here because it’s a light bag) - no changes from 2019.
> Le Tanneur (with the fab yellow sides❤️)and H Vespa
> View attachment 4709221
> 
> Coach Saddle Bag
> View attachment 4709220
> 
> And my Brown bags - I sold the LV Musette Tango, but other than that these are the same.
> LV Pallas and Just Campagne Confort 1.
> View attachment 4709219


Beautiful brown and tan bags!



momasaurus said:


> Some of my brown bags:
> B35 in vache
> Dalvy in brique chevre
> K32 in chamonix
> aligator
> Trim in toile and barenia
> Massaccesi Midi Selene biscotti tuscania with fuchsia lining
> View attachment 4709301


Beautiful collection! I love the leathers on your kelly and Birkin!


Sparkletastic said:


> *I don’t get how or why people feel they can/ should comment on anything unless it’s an unequivocal compliment. If I were you, I wouldn’t let any comments about price keep me from wearing my bags in my private / social life.*
> Nailing down my aesthetic was a hard fought battle. I went through stages of dressing as my mom taught me, dressing for my career, wearing sparkly / girly things because they fit an aspect of my personality, trying to look older than my age to get credibility, wearing worn out mom things because I was exhausted from working and having little ones while in grad school, mirroring friends, coworkers or even people in the media ...  It’s been a carnival of crazy.
> 
> I’ve had to get quiet and figure out what makes me feel the best and what looks best on me. For example, one day I realized I didn’t have to wear shorts - which are uncomfortable and don’t look good on me - just because others do.
> 
> I like very feminine (soft but def not little girly and never prim) clean lines, architectural interest, a little bit of edge & the classy side of sex appeal, and just a bit of sparkle for going out. I don’t have one word for it but, I know it when I see it.
> 
> My biggest issue now is finding clothes that truly work for me that also don’t break the bank. I value spending premier money on a good bag. I don’t value spending premier money on the majority of my clothes. As spice for my wardrobe - sure. But not for the vaaaaaast majority of what I wear. So, I’m struggling a bit. But, I’m making progress.
> I just started coloring. What pens and pencils do you recommend?
> Love your browns. And, I’m especially drawn to that cute straw bag.I just loved the look of the bag. When I wore it, I felt very strong, powerful, like it’d arrived.   I don’t have any “power” bags now. I wonder what one could even be?  Hmmm...I may ponder on this as I’d like to have a power bag or two in my closet.
> Beautiful.


I agree! I also agree with your philosophy on waring  what makes you great in, and what looks nice. I'm not a fan of sorts either..


----------



## Sparkletastic

Speaking of aesthetic. I am so not in mine during quarantine.  I’m in a pink Nike zip hoodie, jeans and white Michael Kors sneakers w silver sparkly accents. What stay at home fashion are you all sporting today?


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Thank you Elaine,
> 
> I've had the star patchwork bag a long time but it wasn't my mother's. I can normally tell you where and when I bought everything but I'm afraid I've forgotten with this one. No designer name. Probably a lucky find at an antique fair (I used to be dragged to enough of those ha ha) or vintage market (I would have dragged my mother). I have had a few patchwork bags in the past (patchwork exotic) but sold most when we moved, but nothing as large or as striking as this. This is a really uber-luxe, funky bag, a fantastic example of its kind. People assume they were cheap because the exotics are all scrap size, and that may have been true where the labour was very cheap (quite a few were made in India) and you can see they cut corner (no pun intended and no reflection on the actual work itself but the other materials) but in the better quality examples were pretty expensive new as they were so labour intensive. I'm looking at it now, it's balanced on a 1960s Pierre Cardin vanity case, between a Bottega Veneta python tote and a Pickett, London ostrich clutch on my top shelf, pride of place.
> 
> The scarf is my very oldest Hermes scarf (although I don't have that many oldies). A friend of mine found it for me as he knew I was looking for a Plumes (he and his partner are only into early 1970s British designers). Happily, it's absolutely the right colour for me - and my darling Bolide.


Thank you for this detailed information, @papertiger !

I'm pretty sure I remember when you got the Plumes. A year or two ago, if I'm remembering correctly. Is it the one from the early 1950s? With a light pink border?


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> Hi Rhl and Elaine,
> 
> Thanks for your best wishes. My children are a young teen and a preteen both quite studious and academic. They will be getting remote work set via a Virtual Learning Environment which lets them submit back. They will also be having some group/teacher video conferencing once it is set up securely. My work is in education management so Home Schooling doesn’t hold any concerns for me other than managing it for hundreds of others. My children will work hard so I’ll just be quashing the occasional sibling falling outs and helping when they get stuck. The new laptops will help for this term as they were sharing my ancient one which isn’t really up to it. I use a machine supplied by my employer.
> 
> Ticket to Ride is a great train game. I’ll find a picture of the board mid game to post.
> 
> The colouring books came from Amazon and I bought Large sets of good quality pens and colouring pencils to use from there too.
> 
> This is the game set out - sorry it’s sideways on.
> View attachment 4709096
> 
> 
> And these are the books I ordered. The first two are a bit too similar. Too many trees and leaves - my green and brown pens will run out first!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4709097
> View attachment 4709098
> View attachment 4709099


It sounds as though you have a great set of plans in place, @Katinahat . I'm glad you were able to upgrade your computers for your children.

Ticket to Ride sounds like so much fun! We don't have board games at home, but we do have Scrabble and Cribbage. Oh, and also Backgammon. You're inspiring me. I think Mr. PG and I should start some sort of a tournament.

I've got some adult coloring books tucked away in a drawer, and (I think) some nice pens. Now I'm motivated to pull them out and see how far I get!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Let him relive his hippie days.


That's funny!
He wasn't ever a hippie, although he and I are certainly both of that era. I do have some pix of him taken when he had hair over his ears, and touching his collar. AND a mustache. Early 1970s. Wide tie. Bright shirt. Need I say more? 
Needless to say, this was *before* I knew him.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

momasaurus said:


> Your vintage bags are really amazing. Every time you post pix my jaw drops. LOVE these crocs! And the Jaguar!



Thank-you so much!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Some of my brown bags:
> B35 in vache
> Dalvy in brique chevre
> K32 in chamonix
> aligator
> Trim in toile and barenia
> Massaccesi Midi Selene biscotti tuscania with fuchsia lining
> View attachment 4709301


Love the fuchsia lining on the Massaccesi bag. The leather looks butter-soft from where I'm sitting. Fabulous!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> I'm doing brown bags in 2 parts as you may be able to tell I love brown bags:
> 
> H Bolide 35 in Peau Porc - one of my most used Hs - I waited a lifetime for this bag, I was lucky to be able to find one (actually I think it found me).
> Vintage exotics - I sold the 1940s Florida alligator (wish I hadn't) and the 1970s croc at the back but still have 1960s croc and 1970s Mappin and Webb lizard convertible clutch/shoulder bag
> Gucci web-stripe travel half-moon (this was the original 1969 size although this was a later reissue) and Bamboo-ring, Web-stripe, Half-moon.
> I960s buckle bag
> 1920s Art Deco croc clutch with fold-down handle
> 1970s exotic skin patchwork



Aww, I love them all! Do you get bad reactions when wearing the croc bag  with the body of the beast very recognizable?


----------



## Cookiefiend

keodi said:


> Makes sense! thank you for the feedback!
> 
> 
> Beautiful brown and tan bags!
> 
> 
> Beautiful collection! I love the leathers on your kelly and Birkin!
> 
> I agree! I also agree with your philosophy on waring  what makes you great in, and what looks nice. I'm not a fan of sorts either..


Thank you sweetie! 


Sparkletastic said:


> Speaking of aesthetic. I am so not in mine during quarantine.  I’m in a pink Nike zip hoodie, jeans and white Michael Kors sneakers w silver sparkly accents. What stay at home fashion are you all sporting today?


Sounds like a cute outfit to me!
It's chilly today (and zomg the wind! ); I'm wearing brick-ish colored corduroy leggings, a dusky rose chenille sweater, and H scarf (Brides Rebelles). I did wear my old faithful Cole Haan loafers when I took some ham and cookies to my mother, but I'm barefoot now.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> Speaking of aesthetic. I am so not in mine during quarantine.  I’m in a pink Nike zip hoodie, jeans and white Michael Kors sneakers w silver sparkly accents. *What stay at home fashion are you all sporting today?*


Today I actually made an effort. I'm writing haiku for a contest, so I wore a lavender cashmere sweater over a navy tee and nice navy pants, topped by an H scarf that has a Japanese theme (because, haiku). And earrings, which I bought a few years ago at the Asian Art Museum in SF (because, haiku). And… wait for it… eye makeup! 

Here's the scarf.




Oh, and I lit a tea-scented candle at my desk, to put me even deeper into the creative spirit. And I had a cup of green tea. Sake would have been better, but we haven't got any.

At any rate, maybe it worked, because I've written three fairly decent haiku. At least they don't totally make me blush. I'll let them marinate for the afternoon, and then send them off to the contest coordinator tonight.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Wow , what an cool collection.


Thank-you! The bags I showed so far are only a part of my brown (vintage) bags- the first that fell into my hands.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Today I actually made an effort. I'm writing haiku for a contest, so I wore a lavender cashmere sweater over a navy tee and nice navy pants, topped by an H scarf that has a Japanese theme (because, haiku). And earrings, which I bought a few years ago at the Asian Art Museum in SF (because, haiku). And… wait for it… eye makeup!
> 
> Here's the scarf.
> 
> View attachment 4709404
> 
> 
> Oh, and I lit a tea-scented candle at my desk, to put me even deeper into the creative spirit. And I had a cup of green tea. Sake would have been better, but we haven't got any.
> 
> At any rate, maybe it worked, because I've written three fairly decent haiku. At least they don't totally make me blush. I'll let them marinate for the afternoon, and then send them off to the contest coordinator tonight.


That is a beautiful scarf - gorgeous colors!
I hope you'll share your haiku with us!
(I've been reading Mary Oliver poems - love!)


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Speaking of aesthetic. I am so not in mine during quarantine.  I’m in a pink Nike zip hoodie, jeans and white Michael Kors sneakers w silver sparkly accents. What stay at home fashion are you all sporting today?



I´ve been sitting slumped over the computer all day feeling miserable and staring at handbags I don´t need wearing black leggins, black long sleeved t-shirt and a short sleeved black knit dress on top. My shoes are silver Reeboks.


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> Your brown bags are amazing, you are real Coach connoisseur. The first 4 vintage bags are making me jealous


Thank you! I'm honored you think so, considering your wonderful collection.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Speaking of aesthetic. I am so not in mine during quarantine.  I’m in a pink Nike zip hoodie, jeans and white Michael Kors sneakers w silver sparkly accents. What stay at home fashion are you all sporting today?


I'm wearing a long sleeve tee and cozy fuzzy sweatpants with Minnetonka fur lined boots. I'm totally dressed for comfort.

Regarding my aesthetic, the main criterion for choosing clothes, except for comfortable loungewear, is if it is flattering on me. I like styles that nip in at the waist and out at the hips. I am busty so I stay away from ruffles and gathering near the bust. When skinny jeans came into style, I realized they worked with my skinny legs so I've stayed with them even as styles have changed. I never wear cropped pants as I'm too short and my legs look like toothpicks sticking out the bottom. I stopped wearing shorts a long time ago. The most flattering were those that hit above mid thigh but I think I'm too old for that now, and things that hit me at the knee don't look good on me. I rarely wear dresses anymore, only if the situation requires it.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> That is a beautiful scarf - gorgeous colors!
> I hope you'll share your haiku with us!
> (I've been reading Mary Oliver poems - love!)


The contest results come out in November, and I'll post them after that. There's a rule about not posting… even on social media… until the contest is judged. 
Mary Oliver writes lovely poems.


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´ve been sitting slumped over the computer all day feeling miserable and staring at handbags I don´t need wearing black leggins, black long sleeved t-shirt and a short sleeved black knit dress on top. My shoes are silver Reeboks.


So sorry you're feeling miserable, @cowgirlsboots . Sounds like a fabulous outfit, though, especially with the silver Reeboks!


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> Some of my brown bags:
> B35 in vache
> Dalvy in brique chevre
> K32 in chamonix
> aligator
> Trim in toile and barenia
> Massaccesi Midi Selene biscotti tuscania with fuchsia lining
> View attachment 4709301



The perfect brown set and each one a gem.

What wonderful fuchsia lining in the Massaccesi.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Today I actually made an effort. I'm writing haiku for a contest, so I wore a lavender cashmere sweater over a navy tee and nice navy pants, topped by an H scarf that has a Japanese theme (because, haiku). And earrings, which I bought a few years ago at the Asian Art Museum in SF (because, haiku). And… wait for it… eye makeup!
> 
> Here's the scarf.
> 
> View attachment 4709404
> 
> 
> Oh, and I lit a tea-scented candle at my desk, to put me even deeper into the creative spirit. And I had a cup of green tea. Sake would have been better, but we haven't got any.
> 
> At any rate, maybe it worked, because I've written three fairly decent haiku. At least they don't totally make me blush. I'll let them marinate for the afternoon, and then send them off to the contest coordinator tonight.


I hope you win.


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> That's funny!
> He wasn't ever a hippie, although he and I are certainly both of that era. I do have some pix of him taken when he had hair over his ears, and touching his collar. AND a mustache. Early 1970s. Wide tie. Bright shirt. Need I say more?
> Needless to say, this was *before* I knew him.


Love it! I think dad looked amazing during the with a ‘stache! Lol!  And, I remember his zip short boots that also seemed to be the fashion at the time.

I think growing up in the 70’s and 80’s gave me an appreciation for (well groomed) men’s facial hair.


Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you sweetie!
> 
> Sounds like a cute outfit to me!
> It's chilly today (and zomg the wind! ); I'm wearing brick-ish colored corduroy leggings, a dusky rose chenille sweater, and H scarf (Brides Rebelles). I did wear my old faithful Cole Haan loafers when I took some ham and cookies to my mother, but I'm barefoot now.


Corduroy leggings sound super cute!



ElainePG said:


> Today I actually made an effort. I'm writing haiku for a contest, so I wore a lavender cashmere sweater over a navy tee and nice navy pants, topped by an H scarf that has a Japanese theme (because, haiku). And earrings, which I bought a few years ago at the Asian Art Museum in SF (because, haiku). And… wait for it… eye makeup!
> 
> Here's the scarf.
> 
> View attachment 4709404
> 
> 
> Oh, and I lit a tea-scented candle at my desk, to put me even deeper into the creative spirit. And I had a cup of green tea. Sake would have been better, but we haven't got any.
> 
> At any rate, maybe it worked, because I've written three fairly decent haiku. At least they don't totally make me blush. I'll let them marinate for the afternoon, and then send them off to the contest coordinator tonight.


Good luck!  Let us know how it goes. 



cowgirlsboots said:


> I´ve been sitting slumped over the computer all day feeling miserable and staring at handbags I don´t need wearing black leggins, black long sleeved t-shirt and a short sleeved black knit dress on top. My shoes are silver Reeboks.


Oh no! Are you feeling physically ill?


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Today I actually made an effort. I'm writing haiku for a contest, so I wore a lavender cashmere sweater over a navy tee and nice navy pants, topped by an H scarf that has a Japanese theme (because, haiku). And earrings, which I bought a few years ago at the Asian Art Museum in SF (because, haiku). And… wait for it… eye makeup!
> 
> Here's the scarf.
> 
> View attachment 4709404
> 
> 
> Oh, and I lit a tea-scented candle at my desk, to put me even deeper into the creative spirit. And I had a cup of green tea. Sake would have been better, but we haven't got any.
> 
> At any rate, maybe it worked, because I've written three fairly decent haiku. At least they don't totally make me blush. I'll let them marinate for the afternoon, and then send them off to the contest coordinator tonight.



Well done, you really set the scene and it paid off. I will toast you in Sake.

BTW, my very favourite cw of exLeK

I wore tinted moisturiser and bronzer but no eye makeup today (to do yoga and the garden). Tomorrow, I'll be at work on Zoom again so it'll be back to mascara so it was actually nice for me to have a break.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Thank you for this detailed information, @papertiger !
> 
> I'm pretty sure I remember when you got the Plumes. A year or two ago, if I'm remembering correctly. Is it the one from the early 1950s? With a light pink border?



A year or two sounds right! I wonder if I put it on the HG thread(?) :yes; 1953, I was shocked it was an original issue. It has a tan border and predominantly light browns with flecks of pretty colours, very good colours for me, softened further by years of washing.

@Sparkletastic. Elaine and I are quite isync today as I wore my Haori (kimono jacket) with my Coup de Fouet 90 in oranges today, it took me years to finally wear that scarf. Now a work-horse and in my current rotation. It was quite fresh here, I wore it with a dark red t-shirt black mohair sweater and black/grey/red oversize check mini. Not that I did anything Japanese - apart from kneel (to pick out weed routes).


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Aww, I love them all! Do you get bad reactions when wearing the croc bag  with the body of the beast very recognizable?



I've never had any problems. I mean, in the case of the hornback they'd be talking about a 100 year old bag. 

I find that with the other types of (belly) croc (or alligator) bags people don't know what's real unless they _know._ If they know then they usually appreciate.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Oh no! Are you feeling physically ill?


No, fortunately not. It´s my mind playing up. I feel empty and listless in an extent I´m almost not physically able anymore to do anything but sit and stare. The smallest action is a huge effort and nothing can make me happy. It was a cool day today which is never good for me. I´m an old snake- I freeze to immobility.


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> I have more brown bags than I thought. Brown isn't one of my favorite colors, although there are few shades I really like. The vintage bags I have in brown because that is the color I found them in and I like it better than black.
> I'll try to do this in age order.
> 1. Coach Bonnie Cashin Carry arm tote. This is a very rare bag from the 1960s.
> 2. Coach Bonnie Cashin pocket shoulder bag, also extremely rare from the 1960s, although probably not as old as the first one.
> 3. Coach suede watermelon tote, made in the early 1970s. The style is not rare but it is extremely rare in suede.
> 4. Coach ranch bag from the early 1990s.
> 5. Dooney & Bourke AWL satchel, probably from the 1990s.
> 6. Coach Bleecker large flap, 2007
> 7. Coach Bleecker woven pocket hobo, 2008
> 8. Coach Legacy duffle, 2012


Wow, those Coach bags are dreamy!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> I've never had any problems. I mean, in the case of the hornback they'd be talking about a 100 year old bag.
> 
> I find that with the other types of (belly) croc (or alligator) bags people don't know what's real unless they _know._ If they know then they usually appreciate.


I´ve had negative comments on vintage exotic skins like: "is this the real thing? Yuck! This is not politically correct!" "They kill cute little baby crocodiles for this!"  Well, yes, but the crocodiles in question have been dead for decades! They won´t resurrect when I dump the bag. Let´s enjoy their beautiful skin and honour them!


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> Wow, those Coach bags are dreamy!!


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´ve had negative comments on vintage exotic skins like: "is this the real thing? Yuck! This is not politically correct!" "They kill cute little baby crocodiles for this!"  Well, yes, but the crocodiles in question have been dead for decades! They won´t resurrect when I dump the bag. Let´s enjoy their beautiful skin and honour them!


I feel the same way about my fur trimmed bag. It's more respectful of the animal to use it than to toss it.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Speaking of exotic skins... these python bags (they came as a job lot) were an absolute ebay bargain I just had to have. The bigger coinpurse is brand new and still in its box.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I feel the same way about my fur trimmed bag. It's more respectful of the animal to use it than to toss it.



Absolutely!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

It´s an awful photo, but a lovely bag: My Dior Large Pockets. (2007 I think) This is my only premier designer brown handbag.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´ve had negative comments on vintage exotic skins like: "is this the real thing? Yuck! This is not politically correct!" "They kill cute little baby crocodiles for this!"  Well, yes, but the crocodiles in question have been dead for decades! They won´t resurrect when I dump the bag. Let´s enjoy their beautiful skin and honour them!



I agree with _you_ and it is politically correct, you're saving these bags from the compost and not buying new. It's not politely correct to judge people on their appearance either. If someone asked me "is this the real thing?  I'd say that yes, it's a real bag. If anyone asks you in future, just say you don't know and change the subject or take a bathroom break, they'll find it hard to come back.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> View attachment 4709508
> 
> 
> It´s an awful photo, but a lovely bag: My Dior Large Pockets. (2007 I think) This is my only premier designer brown handbag.



That's gorgeous


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Speaking of exotic skins... these python bags (they came as a job lot) were an absolute ebay bargain I just had to have. The bigger coinpurse is brand new and still in its box.
> 
> View attachment 4709497



Beautiful condition. You were very lucky.


----------



## baghabitz34

papertiger said:


> I'm doing brown bags in 2 parts as you may be able to tell I love brown bags:
> 
> H Bolide 35 in Peau Porc - one of my most used Hs - I waited a lifetime for this bag, I was lucky to be able to find one (actually I think it found me).
> Vintage exotics - I sold the 1940s Florida alligator (wish I hadn't) and the 1970s croc at the back but still have 1960s croc and 1970s Mappin and Webb lizard convertible clutch/shoulder bag
> Gucci web-stripe travel half-moon (this was the original 1969 size although this was a later reissue) and Bamboo-ring, Web-stripe, Half-moon.
> I960s buckle bag
> 1920s Art Deco croc clutch with fold-down handle
> 1970s exotic skin patchwork


 The last one. The exotic skin patchwork is stunning!


----------



## keodi

ElainePG said:


> Today I actually made an effort. I'm writing haiku for a contest, so I wore a lavender cashmere sweater over a navy tee and nice navy pants, topped by an H scarf that has a Japanese theme (because, haiku). And earrings, which I bought a few years ago at the Asian Art Museum in SF (because, haiku). And… wait for it… eye makeup!
> 
> Here's the scarf.
> 
> View attachment 4709404
> 
> 
> Oh, and I lit a tea-scented candle at my desk, to put me even deeper into the creative spirit. And I had a cup of green tea. Sake would have been better, but we haven't got any.
> 
> At any rate, maybe it worked, because I've written three fairly decent haiku. At least they don't totally make me blush. I'll let them marinate for the afternoon, and then send them off to the contest coordinator tonight.


Beautiful scarf! it's one of my holy grails, i've give up hope on finding one at a decent price. I hope you win the contest! sending good luck vibes your way!


dcooney4 said:


> I hope you win.


me too!



cowgirlsboots said:


> I´ve had negative comments on vintage exotic skins like: "is this the real thing? Yuck! This is not politically correct!" "They kill cute little baby crocodiles for this!"  Well, *yes, but the crocodiles in question have been dead for decades! They won´t resurrect when I dump the bag. Let´s enjoy their beautiful skin and honour them!*


I agree, it would be wasteful to  dump them, use them and enjoy them!


cowgirlsboots said:


> Speaking of exotic skins... these python bags were an absolute ebay bargain I just had to have. The bigger coinpurse is brand new and still in its box.
> 
> View attachment 4709497


----------



## keodi

cowgirlsboots said:


> Speaking of exotic skins... these python bags (they came as a job lot) were an absolute ebay bargain I just had to have. The bigger coinpurse is brand new and still in its box.
> 
> View attachment 4709497


beautiful python collection!


----------



## papertiger

baghabitz34 said:


> The last one. The exotic skin patchwork is stunning!



Thank you! 

So pleased people are liking the vintage


----------



## cowgirlsboots

keodi said:


> beautiful python collection!


Thank-you! I am totally in love with these bags- they are so small and so cute and still in a nice condition for their age. I have matching shoes from the early 50ies, too.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> I agree with _you_ and it is politically correct, you're saving these bags from the compost and not buying new. It's not politely correct to judge people on their appearance either. If someone asked me "is this the real thing?  I'd say that yes, it's a real bag. If anyone asks you in future, just say you don't know and change the subject or take a bathroom break, they'll find it hard to come back.


I fear I´m the wrong person to keep my big mouth shut when being questioned about not PC handbags or furs. I hate it so much when people think they are to educate me on a topic I definetely have thought about.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Gucci crystal gg Tote
> LV Toilette 26
> LV Petit bucket
> Lv Papillon 30
> Miu Miu
> Fount bucket bag
> Basket with gingham lining
> Carlo Cecchini
> Coach Dreamer
> LV speedy 30
> I was unable to pull up my oldest bag list. These are I still have.


Lovely collection! I really love what you have!


Sparkletastic said:


> Speaking of aesthetic. I am so not in mine during quarantine.  I’m in a pink Nike zip hoodie, jeans and white Michael Kors sneakers w silver sparkly accents. What stay at home fashion are you all sporting today?


Home outfit for me is shorts and shirt and fitflops! It’s summer here and extra hot and humid!


ElainePG said:


> Today I actually made an effort. I'm writing haiku for a contest, so I wore a lavender cashmere sweater over a navy tee and nice navy pants, topped by an H scarf that has a Japanese theme (because, haiku). And earrings, which I bought a few years ago at the Asian Art Museum in SF (because, haiku). And… wait for it… eye makeup!
> 
> Here's the scarf.
> 
> View attachment 4709404
> 
> 
> Oh, and I lit a tea-scented candle at my desk, to put me even deeper into the creative spirit. And I had a cup of green tea. Sake would have been better, but we haven't got any.
> 
> At any rate, maybe it worked, because I've written three fairly decent haiku. At least they don't totally make me blush. I'll let them marinate for the afternoon, and then send them off to the contest coordinator tonight.


Beautiful scarf! And goodluck on the contest!  

———
I’ve not been very chatty the past few days.  Well, it was Holy Week last week, and we observed some religious activities (now online) and maybe that somehow affected my mood.  I always read but I just didn’t have the drive to post back.  

Well, I also got preoccupied looking for online deliveries of supplies.  Deliveries are a bit backed up now.  In 2 sites, I can’t checkout because there are no available delivery dates.  So I’ve gone to little suppliers.  I got my first delivery yesterday - lots of eggs, milk, rice, butter and some veggies! Today I’m expecting more vegies. Tomorrow another delivery for meats.  3 different small shops! So far so good!  It’s not that I don’t have supplies, I just want to replenish.  And I don’t want to go to the grocery store physically.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Lovely collection! I really love what you have!
> 
> Home outfit for me is shorts and shirt and fitflops! It’s summer here and extra hot and humid!
> 
> Beautiful scarf! And goodluck on the contest!
> 
> ———
> I’ve not been very chatty the past few days.  Well, it was Holy Week last week, and we observed some religious activities (now online) and maybe that somehow affected my mood.  I always read but I just didn’t have the drive to post back.
> 
> Well, I also got preoccupied looking for online deliveries of supplies.  Deliveries are a bit backed up now.  In 2 sites, I can’t checkout because there are no available delivery dates.  So I’ve gone to little suppliers.  I got my first delivery yesterday - lots of eggs, milk, rice, butter and some veggies! Today I’m expecting more vegies. Tomorrow another delivery for meats.  3 different small shops! So far so good!  It’s not that I don’t have supplies, I just want to replenish.  And I don’t want to go to the grocery store physically.


Thank you ! Hope you get all the food you need.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Thank you ! Hope you get all the food you need.


Our lockdown is until the end of the month (not sure if it will be further extended) and I think I have more food stuff than I need within this period.  But there is this hoarder side of me that feels more calm if I don’t see my supplies diminishing.   I have a friend who is worse, it’s as if she’s made a career out of online order of supplies!   Well, deep inside I think we’re both on panic mode.


----------



## whateve

msd_bags said:


> Our lockdown is until the end of the month (not sure if it will be further extended) and I think I have more food stuff than I need within this period.  But there is this hoarder side of me that feels more calm if I don’t see my supplies diminishing.   I have a friend who is worse, it’s as if she’s made a career out of online order of supplies!   Well, deep inside I think we’re both on panic mode.


I think I feel a little like that too. I was always someone who stocked up on stuff, usually when it was on sale. I hardly ever ran out of staples. This is the first time that I actually made an inventory list of the freezer. The inventory list makes me nervous because we don't have as many meals in there as it seemed, but we can't really fit that much more in there. 

On the one hand, I find it convenient to get my groceries delivered, but on the other, I never know what I'm not going to be able to get and I have to rely on a stranger to pick out my produce.


----------



## Sparkletastic

cowgirlsboots said:


> No, fortunately not. It´s my mind playing up. I feel empty and listless in an extent I´m almost not physically able anymore to do anything but sit and stare. The smallest action is a huge effort and nothing can make me happy. It was a cool day today which is never good for me. I´m an old snake- I freeze to immobility.


I’m so sorry. Sending you hugs. I’m really struggling too. So, I suspect I know to some extent how you feel.  Is there a goal or some positive outcome you can work towards right now? When I get teary / sad, I try to focus on doing something that will make this tough time seem “worth it” in some way. 

And, the times that doesn’t work, I baby myself, eat some buttery toast (hence my widened thighs) and take a nap. We can’t be warriors 24/7.  Perhaps you can do something indulgent just for you, 


cowgirlsboots said:


> I´ve had negative comments on vintage exotic skins like: "is this the real thing? Yuck! This is not politically correct!" "They kill cute little baby crocodiles for this!"  Well, yes, but the crocodiles in question have been dead for decades! They won´t resurrect when I dump the bag. Let´s enjoy their beautiful skin and honour them!





whateve said:


> I feel the same way about my fur trimmed bag. It's more respectful of the animal to use it than to toss it.


I’m the odd girl out on this topic, I fear.  I don’t have any issues with eating animals or utilizing skins & furs as long as the animals in question aren’t being farmed / hunted into extinction. Enjoy your bags. Using vs pitching that is absolutely a wonderful option. 


msd_bags said:


> Our lockdown is until the end of the month (not sure if it will be further extended) and I think I have more food stuff than I need within this period.  But there is this hoarder side of me that feels more calm if I don’t see my supplies diminishing.   I have a friend who is worse, it’s as if she’s made a career out of online order of supplies!   Well, deep inside I think we’re both on panic mode.


We stock 3 months deep in general because I despise shopping. (yes, it even extends into groceries.) So, we haven’t had to worry about getting anything except non-freezable perishables.  I still go to the grocery every 10 days or so to get those and cherish my time out of the house since we aren’t on quarantine but on shelter at home.  

Today I had to run some other errands (post office, pharmacy, etc.) and made note of how many times I touched surfaces. I don’t see a good way to keep the virus out of just house unless I stay in completely. With touch pads, signatures requiring the use of a stylus, touching items in the grocery, store, I’m bound to be coming into contact with the virus at one point. The only way I can see to solve this is to completely stay in the house (but then I’ll still touch packages delivered same day) or time go our but wear gloves that I pitch into a trash bag in my car for every stop. And even with the latter, what to do with produce and other items I touched in store? They have to come in the house fairly quickly sooooooo?


----------



## keodi

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you! I am totally in love with these bags- they are so small and so cute and still in a nice condition for their age. I have matching shoes from the early 50ies, too.


i'd love to see them!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Tan and Brown bags...
> 
> let´s start in the 40ies:
> 
> There´s no makers badge in this brittle beauty.
> 
> View attachment 4708930
> View attachment 4708931
> 
> 
> another very old croc bag
> 
> View attachment 4708935
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the 50ies!
> this one is a German GABOR bag- new old stock and sooo cute! The shoes are Zara, but they do the trick.
> 
> View attachment 4708926
> 
> View attachment 4708924
> View attachment 4708925
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next one is from the 60ies. It´s a German MÄDLER (the company that did the fine luggage, too) bag. The shoes are contemporary, again (when worn they match the bag very nicely!)
> 
> View attachment 4708927
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That´s luxury! I have no idea who gave me this beautiful croc bag. It´s of highest quality inside out!
> 
> View attachment 4708933
> View attachment 4708934
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still from the 60ies, but moc croc. This bag came to me in the saddest state and instantly came back to life after I literally bathed it in Ballistol oil. It might not look very exciting, but is so nice to use- roomy and absolutely hard-wearing!
> 
> View attachment 4708936
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staying in the 60ies here´s my every day JAGUAR handbag
> 
> View attachment 4708928
> 
> 
> Moving on to the 70ies: German Goldpfeil suede bag that looks much nicer in the wild than in this photo.
> 
> View attachment 4708929


Fantastic treasures!


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> I'm doing brown bags in 2 parts as you may be able to tell I love brown bags:
> 
> H Bolide 35 in Peau Porc - one of my most used Hs - I waited a lifetime for this bag, I was lucky to be able to find one (actually I think it found me).
> Vintage exotics - I sold the 1940s Florida alligator (wish I hadn't) and the 1970s croc at the back but still have 1960s croc and 1970s Mappin and Webb lizard convertible clutch/shoulder bag
> Gucci web-stripe travel half-moon (this was the original 1969 size although this was a later reissue) and Bamboo-ring, Web-stripe, Half-moon.
> I960s buckle bag
> 1920s Art Deco croc clutch with fold-down handle
> 1970s exotic skin patchwork


Wow, beautiful brown selection! And I always adore pics of your Bolide.


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> I have more brown bags than I thought. Brown isn't one of my favorite colors, although there are few shades I really like. The vintage bags I have in brown because that is the color I found them in and I like it better than black.
> I'll try to do this in age order.
> 1. Coach Bonnie Cashin Carry arm tote. This is a very rare bag from the 1960s.
> 2. Coach Bonnie Cashin pocket shoulder bag, also extremely rare from the 1960s, although probably not as old as the first one.
> 3. Coach suede watermelon tote, made in the early 1970s. The style is not rare but it is extremely rare in suede.
> 4. Coach ranch bag from the early 1990s.
> 5. Dooney & Bourke AWL satchel, probably from the 1990s.
> 6. Coach Bleecker large flap, 2007
> 7. Coach Bleecker woven pocket hobo, 2008
> 8. Coach Legacy duffle, 2012


Beautiful leathers, and awesome Bonnie Cashins!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Gucci crystal gg Tote
> LV Toilette 26
> LV Petit bucket
> Lv Papillon 30
> Miu Miu
> Fount bucket bag
> Basket with gingham lining
> Carlo Cecchini
> Coach Dreamer
> LV speedy 30
> I was unable to pull up my oldest bag list. These are I still have.


Great brown collection!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Cream and white bags (I include the Vespa here because it’s a light bag) - no changes from 2019.
> Le Tanneur (with the fab yellow sides❤️)and H Vespa
> View attachment 4709221
> 
> Coach Saddle Bag
> View attachment 4709220
> 
> And my Brown bags - I sold the LV Musette Tango, but other than that these are the same.
> LV Pallas and Just Campagne Confort 1.
> View attachment 4709219


Beautiful bags, I especially like your Vespa.


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> Some of my brown bags:
> B35 in vache
> Dalvy in brique chevre
> K32 in chamonix
> aligator
> Trim in toile and barenia
> Massaccesi Midi Selene biscotti tuscania with fuchsia lining
> View attachment 4709301


What a beautiful range of browns - your Kelly is stunning!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Today I actually made an effort. I'm writing haiku for a contest, so I wore a lavender cashmere sweater over a navy tee and nice navy pants, topped by an H scarf that has a Japanese theme (because, haiku). And earrings, which I bought a few years ago at the Asian Art Museum in SF (because, haiku). And… wait for it… eye makeup!
> 
> Here's the scarf.
> 
> View attachment 4709404
> 
> 
> Oh, and I lit a tea-scented candle at my desk, to put me even deeper into the creative spirit. And I had a cup of green tea. Sake would have been better, but we haven't got any.
> 
> At any rate, maybe it worked, because I've written three fairly decent haiku. At least they don't totally make me blush. I'll let them marinate for the afternoon, and then send them off to the contest coordinator tonight.


Gorgeous scarf and I am so impressed you entered a haiku contest! Thanks for sharing. We’re cheering for you!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I hope you win.


Thank you! They give first, second, and third prizes, and also honorable mentions. I'd be happy just to get an honorable mention!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> A year or two sounds right! I wonder if I put it on the HG thread(?) :yes; 1953, I was shocked it was an original issue. It has a tan border and predominantly light browns with flecks of pretty colours, very good colours for me, softened further by years of washing.
> 
> @Sparkletastic. Elaine and I are quite isync today as I wore my Haori (kimono jacket) with my Coup de Fouet 90 in oranges today, it took me years to finally wear that scarf. Now a work-horse and in my current rotation. It was quite fresh here, I wore it with a dark red t-shirt black mohair sweater and black/grey/red oversize check mini. Not that I did anything Japanese - apart from kneel (to pick out weed routes).


Your outfit sounds amazing. I love the image of a Haori with an H scarf.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> I agree with _you_ and it is politically correct, you're saving these bags from the compost and not buying new. It's not politely correct to judge people on their appearance either. *If someone asked me "is this the real thing?  I'd say that yes, it's a real bag.* If anyone asks you in future, just say you don't know and change the subject or take a bathroom break, they'll find it hard to come back.


Love this answer!


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> Well, I also got preoccupied looking for online deliveries of supplies.  Deliveries are a bit backed up now.  In 2 sites, I can’t checkout because there are no available delivery dates.  So I’ve gone to little suppliers.  I got my first delivery yesterday - lots of eggs, milk, rice, butter and some veggies! Today I’m expecting more vegies. Tomorrow another delivery for meats.  3 different small shops! So far so good!  It’s not that I don’t have supplies, I just want to replenish.  And I don’t want to go to the grocery store physically.


I'm glad you were able to find stores that will deliver to you. It's important to keep yourself stocked up. And I agree with staying out of the grocery store, if you possibly can. Better to stay safe indoors.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> Our lockdown is until the end of the month (not sure if it will be further extended) and I think I have more food stuff than I need within this period.  But there is this hoarder side of me that *feels more calm if I don’t see my supplies diminishing*.   I have a friend who is worse, it’s as if she’s made a career out of online order of supplies!   Well, deep inside I think we’re both on panic mode.


I am exactly the same way! I have told Mr. PG that I am the department manager in charge of "Purchasing" and "Inventory" until the threat lifts.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> Today I had to run some other errands (post office, pharmacy, etc.) and made note of how many times I touched surfaces. I don’t see a good way to keep the virus out of just house unless I stay in completely. With touch pads, signatures requiring the use of a stylus, touching items in the grocery, store, I’m bound to be coming into contact with the virus at one point. The only way I can see to solve this is to completely stay in the house (but then I’ll still touch packages delivered same day) or time go our but wear gloves that I pitch into a trash bag in my car for every stop. And even with the latter, what to do with produce and other items I touched in store? They have to come in the house fairly quickly sooooooo?


You're right! And until last week, I was going out occasionally to the grocery store because I was being careful. Plus, as you say, packages come into the house, so it's impossible to totally quarantine.

And then I went to the grocery store, and five days later I came down with an upper respiratory infection.  Of course, you can imagine what I worried about! 

Fortunately, it was only (only!) pleurisy. I have a wonderful pulmonologist. She sent me to the hospital (the hospital! eek!) for a chest X-ray, she saw me in her office EARLY the next morning, before any other patients arrived, she listened to my chest, she confirmed that it was only (only!) pleurisy. One week, and lots of prednisone, later… and I'm on the mend.

But. Now Mr. PG and I are banned from all outside-the-house errands other than outdoor walks. We just can't take the chance with my health. And when packages come to the house, they get opened *outside* and the boxes go *directly* to recycle. Then we wash our hands for a hundred years.

But of course we're older, and I'm at risk. I don't know that everyone has to be that careful. We're just following my doctor's orders. And I feel much calmer, now that we have a good plan to keep me healthy.

I think everyone has to balance what feels safe with what feels do-able.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Gorgeous scarf and I am so impressed you entered a haiku contest! Thanks for sharing. We’re cheering for you!


Thank you! I'll find out in November, and I'll let you know!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> You're right! And until last week, I was going out occasionally to the grocery store because I was being careful. Plus, as you say, packages come into the house, so it's impossible to totally quarantine.
> 
> And then I went to the grocery store, and five days later I came down with an upper respiratory infection.  Of course, you can imagine what I worried about!
> 
> Fortunately, it was only (only!) pleurisy. I have a wonderful pulmonologist. She sent me to the hospital (the hospital! eek!) for a chest X-ray, she saw me in her office EARLY the next morning, before any other patients arrived, she listened to my chest, she confirmed that it was only (only!) pleurisy. One week, and lots of prednisone, later… and I'm on the mend.
> 
> But. Now Mr. PG and I are banned from all outside-the-house errands other than outdoor walks. We just can't take the chance with my health. And when packages come to the house, they get opened *outside* and the boxes go *directly* to recycle. Then we wash our hands for a hundred years.
> 
> But of course we're older, and I'm at risk. I don't know that everyone has to be that careful. We're just following my doctor's orders. And I feel much calmer, now that we have a good plan to keep me healthy.
> 
> I think everyone has to balance what feels safe with what feels do-able.


I am glad you are on the mend and taking precautions. Stay safe and stay healthy.


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> You're right! And until last week, I was going out occasionally to the grocery store because I was being careful. Plus, as you say, packages come into the house, so it's impossible to totally quarantine.
> 
> And then I went to the grocery store, and five days later I came down with an upper respiratory infection.  Of course, you can imagine what I worried about!
> 
> Fortunately, it was only (only!) pleurisy. I have a wonderful pulmonologist. She sent me to the hospital (the hospital! eek!) for a chest X-ray, she saw me in her office EARLY the next morning, before any other patients arrived, she listened to my chest, she confirmed that it was only (only!) pleurisy. One week, and lots of prednisone, later… and I'm on the mend.
> 
> But. Now Mr. PG and I are banned from all outside-the-house errands other than outdoor walks. We just can't take the chance with my health. And when packages come to the house, they get opened *outside* and the boxes go *directly* to recycle. Then we wash our hands for a hundred years.
> 
> But of course we're older, and I'm at risk. I don't know that everyone has to be that careful. We're just following my doctor's orders. And I feel much calmer, now that we have a good plan to keep me healthy.
> 
> I think everyone has to balance what feels safe with what feels do-able.


I’m so glad you’re ok. I would have been terrified and convinced I had Covid-19. 

And, pleurisy is no small thing! It can be very painful! Many years ago I had the flu and pleurisy plus one of my lungs collapsed. Every breath was precious. I never want to feel that again.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> You're right! And until last week, I was going out occasionally to the grocery store because I was being careful. Plus, as you say, packages come into the house, so it's impossible to totally quarantine.
> 
> And then I went to the grocery store, and five days later I came down with an upper respiratory infection.  Of course, you can imagine what I worried about!
> 
> Fortunately, it was only (only!) pleurisy. I have a wonderful pulmonologist. She sent me to the hospital (the hospital! eek!) for a chest X-ray, she saw me in her office EARLY the next morning, before any other patients arrived, she listened to my chest, she confirmed that it was only (only!) pleurisy. One week, and lots of prednisone, later… and I'm on the mend.
> 
> But. Now Mr. PG and I are banned from all outside-the-house errands other than outdoor walks. We just can't take the chance with my health. And when packages come to the house, they get opened *outside* and the boxes go *directly* to recycle. Then we wash our hands for a hundred years.
> 
> But of course we're older, and I'm at risk. I don't know that everyone has to be that careful. We're just following my doctor's orders. And I feel much calmer, now that we have a good plan to keep me healthy.
> 
> I think everyone has to balance what feels safe with what feels do-able.



OMG, I didn't know that. That must have been so scary. I'm happy that is was 'only' pleurisy (which sound horrible - big hugs to @Sparkletastic ). I'm so glad you are on th mend and taking such precautions, I guess we should all do the same actually.


----------



## msd_bags

whateve said:


> I think I feel a little like that too. I was always someone who stocked up on stuff, usually when it was on sale. I hardly ever ran out of staples. This is the first time that I actually made an inventory list of the freezer. The inventory list makes me nervous because we don't have as many meals in there as it seemed, but we can't really fit that much more in there.
> 
> On the one hand, I find it convenient to get my groceries delivered, but on the other, I never know what I'm not going to be able to get and I have to rely on a stranger to pick out my produce.


At the start of our quarantine (initially for 1 month, then now at 1.5 months), I was thinking of having supplies just for one month.  But now with the realization that even after the lockdown, I would not want to go to the grocery as much as possible, then I'm beginning to hoard.  If your freezer is full then you're still good!

And can I add.  I thought that I would just be eating for the sake of eating.  Nothing fancy.  And worst case, I would go for canned goods.  But then 2 week after the start, I saw through a friend that she could access these delivery services by small shops, so that's when the hoarding tendency started.  And now I have steak. 



Sparkletastic said:


> Today I had to run some other errands (post office, pharmacy, etc.) and made note of how many times I touched surfaces. I don’t see a good way to keep the virus out of just house unless I stay in completely. With touch pads, signatures requiring the use of a stylus, touching items in the grocery, store, I’m bound to be coming into contact with the virus at one point. The only way I can see to solve this is to completely stay in the house (but then I’ll still touch packages delivered same day) or time go our but wear gloves that I pitch into a trash bag in my car for every stop. And even with the latter, what to do with produce and other items I touched in store? They have to come in the house fairly quickly sooooooo?


If one really thinks about it, we would need to change gloves/wash our hands every few seconds that we're out!!  And even in touching the deliveries at home!  I'm very paranoid with this.  Washing my hands several times, and then splashing alcohol on them. This thing really is scary.  



ElainePG said:


> You're right! And until last week, I was going out occasionally to the grocery store because I was being careful. Plus, as you say, packages come into the house, so it's impossible to totally quarantine.
> 
> And then I went to the grocery store, and five days later I came down with an upper respiratory infection.  Of course, you can imagine what I worried about!
> 
> Fortunately, it was only (only!) pleurisy. I have a wonderful pulmonologist. She sent me to the hospital (the hospital! eek!) for a chest X-ray, she saw me in her office EARLY the next morning, before any other patients arrived, she listened to my chest, she confirmed that it was only (only!) pleurisy. One week, and lots of prednisone, later… and I'm on the mend.
> 
> But. Now Mr. PG and I are banned from all outside-the-house errands other than outdoor walks. We just can't take the chance with my health. And when packages come to the house, they get opened *outside* and the boxes go *directly* to recycle. Then we wash our hands for a hundred years.
> 
> But of course we're older, and I'm at risk. I don't know that everyone has to be that careful. We're just following my doctor's orders. And I feel much calmer, now that we have a good plan to keep me healthy.
> 
> I think everyone has to balance what feels safe with what feels do-able.


Oh Elaine, that was scary.  I'm glad it's something treatable and not covid!  I'm glad you're on the mend now.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Great brown collection!


Thanks!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> You're right! And until last week, I was going out occasionally to the grocery store because I was being careful. Plus, as you say, packages come into the house, so it's impossible to totally quarantine.
> 
> And then I went to the grocery store, and five days later I came down with an upper respiratory infection.  Of course, you can imagine what I worried about!
> 
> Fortunately, it was only (only!) pleurisy. I have a wonderful pulmonologist. She sent me to the hospital (the hospital! eek!) for a chest X-ray, she saw me in her office EARLY the next morning, before any other patients arrived, she listened to my chest, she confirmed that it was only (only!) pleurisy. One week, and lots of prednisone, later… and I'm on the mend.
> 
> But. Now Mr. PG and I are banned from all outside-the-house errands other than outdoor walks. We just can't take the chance with my health. And when packages come to the house, they get opened *outside* and the boxes go *directly* to recycle. Then we wash our hands for a hundred years.
> 
> But of course we're older, and I'm at risk. I don't know that everyone has to be that careful. We're just following my doctor's orders. And I feel much calmer, now that we have a good plan to keep me healthy.
> 
> I think everyone has to balance what feels safe with what feels do-able.


I am so glad you are feeling better. That must have been quite frightening.


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Mmmmarvelous! i love the Dalvy! For some reason I did not know you had a B - do you like it? I've thought about finding one, probably a 30, but hesitate because it's arm carry only.
> (though so is my Just Campagne and I love it!)


I like my B because of the casual and sturdy leather - I have no use for one of those perfect ladylike Bs, although I admire them on others. B30 is probably more practical, but I already have bags that carry that amount, so the 35 gives more room. It can get heavy, but I mostly use it when I'm doing things that involve being in cars or taxis, so not a lot of walking. What leather/color would you want?


----------



## momasaurus

Sparkletastic said:


> I don’t get how or why people feel they can/ should comment on anything unless it’s an unequivocal compliment. If I were you, I wouldn’t let any comments about price keep me from wearing my bags in my private / social life.
> Nailing down my aesthetic was a hard fought battle. I went through stages of dressing as my mom taught me, dressing for my career, wearing sparkly / girly things because they fit an aspect of my personality, trying to look older than my age to get credibility, wearing worn out mom things because I was exhausted from working and having little ones while in grad school, mirroring friends, coworkers or even people in the media ...  It’s been a carnival of crazy.
> 
> I’ve had to get quiet and figure out what makes me feel the best and what looks best on me. For example, one day I realized I didn’t have to wear shorts - which are uncomfortable and don’t look good on me - just because others do.
> 
> I like very feminine (soft but def not little girly and never prim) clean lines, architectural interest, a little bit of edge & the classy side of sex appeal, and just a bit of sparkle for going out. I don’t have one word for it but, I know it when I see it.
> 
> My biggest issue now is finding clothes that truly work for me that also don’t break the bank. I value spending premier money on a good bag. I don’t value spending premier money on the majority of my clothes. As spice for my wardrobe - sure. But not for the vaaaaaast majority of what I wear. So, I’m struggling a bit. But, I’m making progress.
> I just started coloring. What pens and pencils do you recommend?
> Love your browns. And, I’m especially drawn to that cute straw bag.I just loved the look of the bag. When I wore it, I felt very strong, powerful, like it’d arrived.   I don’t have any “power” bags now. I wonder what one could even be?  Hmmm...I may ponder on this as I’d like to have a power bag or two in my closet.
> Beautiful.


Interesting idea - the power bag. For me that is the Kelly and the Dalvy. I have 2 of each. Feel very lucky.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> That's funny!
> He wasn't ever a hippie, although he and I are certainly both of that era. I do have some pix of him taken when he had hair over his ears, and touching his collar. AND a mustache. Early 1970s. Wide tie. Bright shirt. Need I say more?
> Needless to say, this was *before* I knew him.


Well, you live in CA after all, don't you?


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> Very very Pretty!


Thank you so much!


keodi said:


> Beautiful brown and tan bags!
> 
> 
> Beautiful collection! I love the leathers on your kelly and Birkin!


The K was advertised as vache, but when it came it was obviously chamonix. I love it!


ElainePG said:


> Love the fuchsia lining on the Massaccesi bag. The leather looks butter-soft from where I'm sitting. Fabulous!





papertiger said:


> The perfect brown set and each one a gem.
> 
> What wonderful fuchsia lining in the Massaccesi.


Yes, thank you, I love that lining! This is the only MM bag I bought from another person. However the one I custom ordered from him (grey) also has a fuchsia lining.


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> What a beautiful range of browns - your Kelly is stunning!


Thank you so much. I'm pretty sure that K is my favorite bag.....


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> You're right! And until last week, I was going out occasionally to the grocery store because I was being careful. Plus, as you say, packages come into the house, so it's impossible to totally quarantine.
> 
> And then I went to the grocery store, and five days later I came down with an upper respiratory infection.  Of course, you can imagine what I worried about!
> 
> Fortunately, it was only (only!) pleurisy. I have a wonderful pulmonologist. She sent me to the hospital (the hospital! eek!) for a chest X-ray, she saw me in her office EARLY the next morning, before any other patients arrived, she listened to my chest, she confirmed that it was only (only!) pleurisy. One week, and lots of prednisone, later… and I'm on the mend.
> 
> But. Now Mr. PG and I are banned from all outside-the-house errands other than outdoor walks. We just can't take the chance with my health. And when packages come to the house, they get opened *outside* and the boxes go *directly* to recycle. Then we wash our hands for a hundred years.
> 
> But of course we're older, and I'm at risk. I don't know that everyone has to be that careful. We're just following my doctor's orders. And I feel much calmer, now that we have a good plan to keep me healthy.
> 
> I think everyone has to balance what feels safe with what feels do-able.


Absolutely agree. We have to reach our own comfort level with contact, etc. I am noticing that people are getting restless, though (I feel it myself), and I hope we don't start taking chances. I'm glad you are OK!


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> Beautiful bags, I especially like your Vespa.


Thank you! It's one of my favorite bags - casual, light and easy to carry. 


ElainePG said:


> You're right! And until last week, I was going out occasionally to the grocery store because I was being careful. Plus, as you say, packages come into the house, so it's impossible to totally quarantine.
> 
> And then I went to the grocery store, and five days later I came down with an upper respiratory infection.  Of course, you can imagine what I worried about!
> 
> Fortunately, it was only (only!) pleurisy. I have a wonderful pulmonologist. She sent me to the hospital (the hospital! eek!) for a chest X-ray, she saw me in her office EARLY the next morning, before any other patients arrived, she listened to my chest, she confirmed that it was only (only!) pleurisy. One week, and lots of prednisone, later… and I'm on the mend.
> 
> But. Now Mr. PG and I are banned from all outside-the-house errands other than outdoor walks. We just can't take the chance with my health. And when packages come to the house, they get opened *outside* and the boxes go *directly* to recycle. Then we wash our hands for a hundred years.
> 
> But of course we're older, and I'm at risk. I don't know that everyone has to be that careful. We're just following my doctor's orders. And I feel much calmer, now that we have a good plan to keep me healthy.
> 
> I think everyone has to balance what feels safe with what feels do-able.


Ohmygosh - I'm glad you're on the mend…so scary. 
I am trying to *really* limit my visits to the grocery - as in only if I have to go. 
Mr Cookie though is very particular…. for example I did not have Gruyere cheese and was going to substitute swiss - Mr Cookie wasn't going to stand for that, so went to the grocery. It's not that important! He did come home and sanitized (as best as is possible) everything, but to me that wasn't worth the effort. 
I am sanitizing everything as well, packages are opened in the garage, and then directly to the recycle bin and the contents of packages stays in the garage for 24 hours. Same with the mail. If it has to be refrigerated right away, it gets wiped down and put away. 
I'm trying but occasionally feel panicked. 
<off to go take some deep breaths along with my paper bag just in case I take too many deep breaths too fast> 


momasaurus said:


> I like my B because of the casual and sturdy leather - I have no use for one of those perfect ladylike Bs, although I admire them on others. B30 is probably more practical, but I already have bags that carry that amount, so the 35 gives more room. It can get heavy, but I mostly use it when I'm doing things that involve being in cars or taxis, so not a lot of walking. What leather/color would you want?


Well - I have plenty of bags that carry that amount too, but it's a good size for me. 
I think I would like a fun color - probably pink. 
I don't *need* one though, so probably won't get one, but it's fun to look and think about.
I've been looking at black bags - I think I'm going to retire the Ferragamo (the old one that I think is an early Sopia). I've been carrying it because I'm not worried about it, but I looked at it on my front seat the other day and thought 'Holy smokes - that's looking really rough!' I really like my LV Lockme - it's basically a tote but with a nice shoulder strap - so I'm kinda looking around for something to carry like it so I don't wear out the LV. Naturally, I see all sorts of things that are cute, but I've been able to say to myself "I don't need that because I have *this x,y or z* that I love." 
Yayyyyy for this thread!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Just found this thread — Brown and tan, I'll play!!!


----------



## More bags

Gorgeous brown and tan collection, your henna detailed HAC is so special!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m so sorry. Sending you hugs. I’m really struggling too. So, I suspect I know to some extent how you feel. Is there a goal or some positive outcome you can work towards right now? When I get teary / sad, I try to focus on doing something that will make this tough time seem “worth it” in some way.
> 
> And, the times that doesn’t work, I baby myself, eat some buttery toast (hence my widened thighs) and take a nap. We can’t be warriors 24/7. Perhaps you can do something indulgent just for you,



Thank-you @Sparkletastic! I´m sorry you are feeling low, too! 

At the moment there doesn´t seem to be anything to motivate me. 
Everything I do feels so meaningless. All I feel I need to do is cry, but can´t.

For example last week I altered a very messy dress, finally got it to fit after days so that not even my DH who is my worst critic found any fault and then I put it away well knowing I won´t have any chance to wear it... days spent without reaching anything. 
Yesterday I sat for hours researching and hunting down a Longchamp amazone bag- what for? I know it won´t meet my quality standards. I simply can´t forget the SA in the Paris airport store taking the bag I wanted to see out of a storage cabinet stuffed with bags in clear plastic bags of the crackling type as if they were cheapest counterfeit...  Result: none, but being sure I don´t want it. On to hunting for an Aigner Lucy... I´m laughing now! I had this bag, found it wrong for myself though it´s lovely and gave it to my daughter...
It´s all spinning in menaingless circles, sitting here slumped over the computer as this is the only posture for me to not feel cold to the core. 
Not even chocolate helps nor listening to The Doors. 
Rant over. Thank-you for listening! 

DH just reminded me the fridge has been empty for days. I need to go to the grocery store and am scared. Still no news on when the schools will re-open and very frightened they might do it next week.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

etoupebirkin said:


> Just found this thread — Brown and tan, I'll play!!!
> View attachment 4709789


Stunning! Thank-you for showing!


----------



## dcooney4

etoupebirkin said:


> Just found this thread — Brown and tan, I'll play!!!
> View attachment 4709789


Gorgeous!


----------



## More bags

etoupebirkin said:


> Just found this thread — Brown and tan, I'll play!!!
> View attachment 4709789





More bags said:


> Gorgeous brown and tan collection, your henna detailed HAC is so special!


I forgot to quote @etoupebirkin when I replied earlier.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Back from the grocery store and I am totally shocked! No hand desinfectant at the entry any more and people do not keep any distance anymore. They shop like they used to do before covid, standing in clusters and chatting, brushing by other people....   I wore a mask and had people stare, turn around and laugh or comment from the off.... would have loved to run away.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

muchstuff said:


> xx
> You're in the US aren't you? Which state?


I´m in Germany, Mecklenburg Western Pomerania- former GDR. I´m so schocked as the cases have just started coming closer to our small town. There are some only 25 kms away, now.


----------



## Cookiefiend

etoupebirkin said:


> Just found this thread — Brown and tan, I'll play!!!
> View attachment 4709789


Beautiful! A Vibrato Dalvy - be still my heart! 
(though that HAC is pretty special!)


cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you @Sparkletastic! I´m sorry you are feeling low, too!
> 
> At the moment there doesn´t seem to be anything to motivate me.
> Everything I do feels so meaningless. All I feel I need to do is cry, but can´t.
> 
> For example last week I altered a very messy dress, finally got it to fit after days so that not even my DH who is my worst critic found any fault and then I put it away well knowing I won´t have any chance to wear it... days spent without reaching anything.
> Yesterday I sat for hours researching and hunting down a Longchamp amazone bag- what for? I know it won´t meet my quality standards. I simply can´t forget the SA in the Paris airport store taking the bag I wanted to see out of a storage cabinet stuffed with bags in clear plastic bags of the crackling type as if they were cheapest counterfeit...  Result: none, but being sure I don´t want it. On to hunting for an Aigner Lucy... I´m laughing now! I had this bag, found it wrong for myself though it´s lovely and gave it to my daughter...
> It´s all spinning in menaingless circles, sitting here slumped over the computer as this is the only posture for me to not feel cold to the core.
> Not even chocolate helps nor listening to The Doors.
> Rant over. Thank-you for listening!
> 
> DH just reminded me the fridge has been empty for days. I need to go to the grocery store and am scared. Still no news on when the schools will re-open and very frightened they might do it next week.


Oh hon - sending you hugs! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Back from the grocery store and I am totally shocked! No hand desinfectant at the entry any more and people do not keep any distance anymore. They shop like they used to do before covid, standing in clusters and chatting, brushing by other people....   I wore a mask and had people stare, turn around and laugh or comment from the off.... would have loved to run away.


 
shame on them.


----------



## muchstuff

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m in Germany, Mecklenburg Western Pomerania- former GDR. I´m so schocked as the cases have just started coming closer to our small town. There are some only 25 kms away, now.


My apologies, I thought you were in the US. I don't understand how people can have that "it won't happen here" attitude. We've seen what happens when the warnings aren't heeded. Stay safe!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

muchstuff said:


> My apologies, I thought you were in the US. I don't understand how people can have that "it won't happen here" attitude. We've seen what happens when the warnings aren't heeded. Stay safe!


No problem. I still don´t have the slightest idea where people are situated.... 
Thank-you! I will stay safe as I vowed not to leave the yard anymore. I´m so fed up by people!


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you! It's one of my favorite bags - casual, light and easy to carry.
> 
> Ohmygosh - I'm glad you're on the mend…so scary.
> I am trying to *really* limit my visits to the grocery - as in only if I have to go.
> Mr Cookie though is very particular…. for example I did not have Gruyere cheese and was going to substitute swiss - Mr Cookie wasn't going to stand for that, so went to the grocery. It's not that important! He did come home and sanitized (as best as is possible) everything, but to me that wasn't worth the effort.
> I am sanitizing everything as well, packages are opened in the garage, and then directly to the recycle bin and the contents of packages stays in the garage for 24 hours. Same with the mail. If it has to be refrigerated right away, it gets wiped down and put away.
> I'm trying but occasionally feel panicked.
> <off to go take some deep breaths along with my paper bag just in case I take too many deep breaths too fast>
> 
> Well - I have plenty of bags that carry that amount too, but it's a good size for me.
> I think I would like a fun color - probably pink.
> I don't *need* one though, so probably won't get one, but it's fun to look and think about.
> I've been looking at black bags - I think I'm going to retire the Ferragamo (the old one that I think is an early Sopia). I've been carrying it because I'm not worried about it, but I looked at it on my front seat the other day and thought 'Holy smokes - that's looking really rough!' I really like my LV Lockme - it's basically a tote but with a nice shoulder strap - so I'm kinda looking around for something to carry like it so I don't wear out the LV. Naturally, I see all sorts of things that are cute, but I've been able to say to myself "I don't need that because I have *this x,y or z* that I love."
> Yayyyyy for this thread!


I'm getting frustrated that I can't get some of the ingredients I like to use, but I don't think I'll risk leaving the house to shop until it is considered safe. They aren't available from instacart even if I know they are in the grocery store. I can understand how Mr. Cookie feels. Swiss isn't the same as gruyere. I think there is a risk with anything that is delivered, but not as big of a risk as going out in public to get those things myself.

DH is obsessive when a package is delivered. He won't touch them. He "supervises" when I bring them in and open them. I just use my bare hands to pick up the box. I put it down on our tile floor. I have dedicated scissors I use to open packages. I remove the contents, then take the packing to the trash or the garage. Then I wash my hands. I pick up my sanitizing spray and spray my scissors and any of the items that can get wet. Then I put them away. I wash my hands again. If I touched any doorknobs or light switches I spray those. 

DH acts like I'm not being careful enough, yet yesterday he brought in the mail and dropped it next to where I was sitting. I didn't want the mail put there. What I've been doing with mail is opening everything, throwing away the envelopes, and then washing my hands.


----------



## muchstuff

cowgirlsboots said:


> No problem. I still don´t have the slightest idea where people are situated....
> Thank-you! I will stay safe as I vowed not to leave the yard anymore. I´m so fed up by people!


We have our share of idiots here too. There was a protest downtown the other day (admittedly, small) by a bunch of conspiracy theorists with placards stating "down with government control" .


----------



## msd_bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Back from the grocery store and I am totally shocked! No hand desinfectant at the entry any more and people do not keep any distance anymore. They shop like they used to do before covid, standing in clusters and chatting, brushing by other people....   I wore a mask and had people stare, turn around and laugh or comment from the off.... would have loved to run away.


Wearing a mask getting stared at? Here, the government task force in charge of the covid situation has decreed that people going out should wear masks. 

Btw, I remember my brother’s story.  He went on a 10 day trip to the US in early March.  Of course we were constantly reminding him to wear a mask, especially during plane rides.  But he said, he didn’t want to do it on domestic US flights because nobody wore them and he might freak them out!! The day after his arrival here, our country went on lockdown.  So, we had been very conscious of the virus for weeks already!!. 



muchstuff said:


> We have our share of idiots here too. There was a protest downtown the other day (admittedly, small) by a bunch of conspiracy theorists with placards stating "down with government control" .


Not to offend anyone, but I guess this is the price we pay for too much freedom.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

msd_bags said:


> Wearing a mask getting stared at? Here, the government task force in charge of the covid situation has decreed that people going out should wear masks.



I haven´t seen anybody in our town wearing a mask so far which I do not understand as the cases are coming nearer. There definetely are several only 25 kms away. 
With being stared at I would have been ok, but people laughed. Not even all turned away from me for doing so, some barely could hold it... I had some "funny" remarks out of the off, too. 
People in my town are strange!


----------



## muchstuff

cowgirlsboots said:


> I haven´t seen anybody in our town wearing a mask so far which I do not understand as the cases are coming nearer. There definetely are several only 25 kms away.
> With being stared at I would have been ok, but people laughed. Not even all turned away from me for doing so, some barely could hold it... I had some "funny" remarks out of the off, too.
> People in my town are strange!


You're just fashion-forward. Tell them that next time.


----------



## whateve

msd_bags said:


> Wearing a mask getting stared at? Here, the government task force in charge of the covid situation has decreed that people going out should wear masks.
> 
> Btw, I remember my brother’s story.  He went on a 10 day trip to the US in early March.  Of course we were constantly reminding him to wear a mask, especially during plane rides.  But he said, he didn’t want to do it on domestic US flights because nobody wore them and he might freak them out!! The day after his arrival here, our country went on lockdown.  So, we had been very conscious of the virus for weeks already!!.
> 
> 
> Not to offend anyone, but I guess this is the price we pay for too much freedom.


Where in the US did he travel to? It was already in Washington state in early March. We went to Las Vegas mid February. Even then, we debated cancelling our trip because we knew it was coming. I remember seeing a few people wearing masks. We made the decision to isolate around March 1, but we had to wait until the 10th to get DH's prescriptions.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> I haven´t seen anybody in our town wearing a mask so far which I do not understand as the cases are coming nearer. There definetely are several only 25 kms away.
> With being stared at I would have been ok, but people laughed. Not even all turned away from me for doing so, some barely could hold it... I had some "funny" remarks out of the off, too.
> People in my town are strange!


I haven't seen anyone wearing a mask but I haven't gone further than the mailbox for over a month, except for 2 trips in which we never left the car, and didn't see anyone out.


----------



## msd_bags

whateve said:


> Where in the US did he travel to? It was already in Washington state in early March. We went to Las Vegas mid February. Even then, we debated cancelling our trip because we knew it was coming. I remember seeing a few people wearing masks. We made the decision to isolate around March 1, but we had to wait until the 10th to get DH's prescriptions.


He went from March 4 up to 14.  For work, I think it was to Kentucky.  And then he proceeded to my sister in Missouri for a week’s vacation.  He connected in Atlanta with Delta in most trips.  We’re just glad after he completed his self quarantine here and was virus free!


----------



## whateve

msd_bags said:


> He went from March 4 up to 14.  For work, I think it was to Kentucky.  And then he proceeded to my sister in Missouri for a week’s vacation.  He connected in Atlanta with Delta in most trips.  We’re just glad after he completed his self quarantine here and was virus free!


That's great! I think the areas he went to weren't hard hit. Is your sister in Missouri doing well?


----------



## Sparkletastic

I was out today for a follow up on my foot surgery. When I arrived, they had a sign on the door telling us not to come in but to call and check in. Then they would call when the doctor was ready to see us.   So, we could wait in the hall or in our cars. I think that was a great system. (And, good news. No more bandages! Whoop!) 

From there I had to go to WalMart to pick up things he told me I needed (oddly, one of them was styrofoam cups) to aid in my recovery.  I was extremely frustrated because there was no sanitizer at the door for hands or carts. And, people weren’t keeping any distance.  

The governor of my state has said he is going to repeal most of the social distancing requirements to help revive the state economy. In contrast, my politicians in my home state are calling for extended and increased measures. 

I don’t think anyone knows what we should do and most are making this up as we go. I think about how a few weeks ago most media was saying masks were of no help or were even a problem because it kept people touching their faces. Now, the CDC (US) recommends we _do_ wear masks.  It’s frustrating. 

Meanwhile, in lighter news. I’ve only worn two bags since all this started. My bag wear stats are going to be pure awful this year.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Late post: week of April 5th, white and cream.

Here are my collection: white prada medium double tote, and Louis Vuitton mini capucine in white lizard skin.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I was out today for a follow up on my foot surgery. When I arrived, they had a sign on the door telling us not to come in but to call and check in. Then they would call when the doctor was ready to see us.   So, we could wait in the hall or in our cars. I think that was a great system. (And, good news. No more bandages! Whoop!)
> 
> From there I had to go to WalMart to pick up things he told me I needed (oddly, one of them was styrofoam cups) to aid in my recovery.  I was extremely frustrated because there was no sanitizer at the door for hands or carts. And, people weren’t keeping any distance.
> 
> The governor of my state has said he is going to repeal most of the social distancing requirements to help revive the state economy. In contrast, my politicians in my home state are calling for extended and increased measures.
> 
> I don’t think anyone knows what we should do and most are making this up as we go. I think about how a few weeks ago most media was saying masks were of no help or were even a problem because it kept people touching their faces. Now, the CDC (US) recommends we _do_ wear masks.  It’s frustrating.
> 
> Meanwhile, in lighter news. I’ve only worn two bags since all this started. My bag wear stats are going to be pure awful this year.


DH would have problems with that if I wasn't with him. He doesn't carry a phone! I wonder if they have any patients who don't have phones with them. 

Sometimes you have to do what you need to keep yourself safe regardless of what the government tells you. We're probably going to continue to isolate, at least for awhile, when our governor ends the stay at home order.


----------



## Sparkletastic

etoupebirkin said:


> Just found this thread — Brown and tan, I'll play!!!
> View attachment 4709789


GORGEOUS!!!!!


cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you @Sparkletastic! I´m sorry you are feeling low, too!
> 
> At the moment there doesn´t seem to be anything to motivate me.
> Everything I do feels so meaningless. All I feel I need to do is cry, but can´t.
> 
> For example last week I altered a very messy dress, finally got it to fit after days so that not even my DH who is my worst critic found any fault and then I put it away well knowing I won´t have any chance to wear it... days spent without reaching anything.
> Yesterday I sat for hours researching and hunting down a Longchamp amazone bag- what for? I know it won´t meet my quality standards. I simply can´t forget the SA in the Paris airport store taking the bag I wanted to see out of a storage cabinet stuffed with bags in clear plastic bags of the crackling type as if they were cheapest counterfeit...  Result: none, but being sure I don´t want it. On to hunting for an Aigner Lucy... I´m laughing now! I had this bag, found it wrong for myself though it´s lovely and gave it to my daughter...
> It´s all spinning in menaingless circles, sitting here slumped over the computer as this is the only posture for me to not feel cold to the core.
> Not even chocolate helps nor listening to The Doors.
> Rant over. Thank-you for listening!
> 
> DH just reminded me the fridge has been empty for days. I need to go to the grocery store and am scared. Still no news on when the schools will re-open and very frightened they might do it next week.


I am so sorry you are struggling. Given your town hasn’t had cases as of yet, do you know what is causing you to feel so listless and sad?  Perhaps if you can identify that, you can try to find an approach that works for you. 


MrsMBunboxing said:


> Late post: week of April 5th, white and cream.
> 
> Here are my collection: white prada medium double tote, and Louis Vuitton mini capucine in white lizard skin.


So very pretty!!!!!


----------



## momasaurus

etoupebirkin said:


> Just found this thread — Brown and tan, I'll play!!!
> View attachment 4709789


I loooooooove that henna HAC. Really beautiful.


----------



## msd_bags

whateve said:


> That's great! I think the areas he went to weren't hard hit. Is your sister in Missouri doing well?


Yes, she and her family are good.  Thanks for asking.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Side note. My incredible boredom has caused me to root out wayward extras in the house to sell. Nothing meaningful but all unneeded. Facebook marketplace is great for this. When someone wants to buy, I leave the item on my driveway and then they send me the $$ via cashapp when they pick up. No face to face. No touching.

Happily everyone has been honest. No stolen items. Lol!  But, everything is so inexpensive, I wouldn’t be bothered if they did.

I’m going take all the proceeds and split them up as extra tips when I can see my hair stylist, nail tech and wax esthetician. I figure they all have to be pretty hard hit from weeks of not working. This is an easy way for me to help out while I get unneeded things out of my house.

(I swear Mr. S and I do all we can not to have an extra cotton ball. How do some things STILL manage to lurk in hidden spaces?)


----------



## jblended

cowgirlsboots said:


> I haven´t seen anybody in our town wearing a mask so far which I do not understand as the cases are coming nearer. There definetely are several only 25 kms away.
> With being stared at I would have been ok, but people laughed. Not even all turned away from me for doing so, some barely could hold it... I had some "funny" remarks out of the off, too.
> People in my town are strange!



Firstly  that people have let their guard down and are not distancing at the super market. I'm seeing a lot of the same, as are my friends all over the world. I think every country has a section of the population that is in denial. 

Secondly, please don't be upset or hurt by people laughing because you are being cautious. I have a thread on here about people commenting on me, pointing and laughing at me, and I've had a boss who told me not to let him see my face in the morning because my ugliness ruins his day. I was involved in an accident and have indentations from where my face was broken as a result, and I have some burn marks on my face from an abusive ex who would put his cigarettes out on my cheeks.
Now, I realise this is nothing like your situation but I mean to show you that I'm used to people pointing and laughing rudely when I'm out and about.
The worst is that I overhear parents telling their kids to stay away from the weird looking girl- I don't think they should be teaching their kids that. I imagine what they'd say to their kids if they saw someone disabled or with an amputated limb. 
I've had people in grocery stores audibly say that if they had my face they would commit suicide. It's sad that people can openly mock another human being for no reason.

I always make a point to make eye contact with those talking about me and smile the warmest smile I can. Sometimes we need to remind _others _we are human and we are nice. It snaps them out of their own bubble and makes them stop. Sometimes we need to remind _ourselves _to be gracious because they don't know any better and it's not their fault that this is their limited thinking.

In any case, they're laughing because you are being sensible and cautious whereas they are being reckless with their lives and those of others. You should hold your head up proudly and let those words roll off of you, because you are the one in the right and they will be grateful for people like you who are helping to fight the spread of covid.
Don't let anyone's ill-informed opinion and bad manners hurt your feelings. 

Okay, I'm going back into my hole. Every time I post on this thread it turns into a mini-rant!


----------



## keodi

ElainePG said:


> You're right! And until last week, I was going out occasionally to the grocery store because I was being careful. Plus, as you say, packages come into the house, so it's impossible to totally quarantine.
> 
> And then I went to the grocery store, and five days later I came down with an upper respiratory infection.  Of course, you can imagine what I worried about!
> 
> *Fortunately, it was only (only!) pleurisy.* I have a wonderful pulmonologist. She sent me to the hospital (the hospital! eek!) for a chest X-ray, she saw me in her office EARLY the next morning, before any other patients arrived, she listened to my chest, she confirmed that it was only (only!) pleurisy. One week, and lots of prednisone, later… and I'm on the mend.
> 
> But. Now Mr. PG and I are banned from all outside-the-house errands other than outdoor walks. *We just can't take the chance with my health. And when packages come to the house, they get opened outside and the boxes go directly to recycle. Then we wash our hands for a hundred years.*
> 
> But of course we're older, and I'm at risk. I don't know that everyone has to be that careful.* We're just following my doctor's orders. And I feel much calmer, now that we have a good plan to keep me healthy.
> 
> I think everyone has to balance what feels safe with what feels do-able*.


I'm glad to hear that you're on the mend, and you're ok! 



etoupebirkin said:


> Just found this thread — Brown and tan, I'll play!!!
> View attachment 4709789


Beautiful brown and tan collection! I love your henna HAC, very unique!


----------



## muchstuff

jblended said:


> Firstly  that people have let their guard down and are not distancing at the super market. I'm seeing a lot of the same, as are my friends all over the world. I think every country has a section of the population that is in denial.
> 
> Secondly, please don't be upset or hurt by people laughing because you are being cautious. I have a thread on here about people commenting on me, pointing and laughing at me, and I've had a boss who told me not to let him see my face in the morning because my ugliness ruins his day. I was involved in an accident and have indentations from where my face was broken as a result, and I have some burn marks on my face from an abusive ex who would put his cigarettes out on my cheeks.
> Now, I realise this is nothing like your situation but I mean to show you that I'm used to people pointing and laughing rudely when I'm out and about.
> The worst is that I overhear parents telling their kids to stay away from the weird looking girl- I don't think they should be teaching their kids that. I imagine what they'd say to their kids if they saw someone disabled or with an amputated limb.
> I've had people in grocery stores audibly say that if they had my face they would commit suicide. It's sad that people can openly mock another human being for no reason.
> 
> I always make a point to make eye contact with those talking about me and smile the warmest smile I can. Sometimes we need to remind _others _we are human and we are nice. It snaps them out of their own bubble and makes them stop. Sometimes we need to remind _ourselves _to be gracious because they don't know any better and it's not their fault that this is their limited thinking.
> 
> In any case, they're laughing because you are being sensible and cautious whereas they are being reckless with their lives and those of others. You should hold your head up proudly and let those words roll off of you, because you are the one in the right and they will be grateful for people like you who are helping to fight the spread of covid.
> Don't let anyone's ill-informed opinion and bad manners hurt your feelings.
> 
> Okay, I'm going back into my hole. Every time I post on this thread it turns into a mini-rant!


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> Firstly  that people have let their guard down and are not distancing at the super market. I'm seeing a lot of the same, as are my friends all over the world. I think every country has a section of the population that is in denial.
> 
> Secondly, please don't be upset or hurt by people laughing because you are being cautious. I have a thread on here about people commenting on me, pointing and laughing at me, and I've had a boss who told me not to let him see my face in the morning because my ugliness ruins his day. I was involved in an accident and have indentations from where my face was broken as a result, and I have some burn marks on my face from an abusive ex who would put his cigarettes out on my cheeks.
> Now, I realise this is nothing like your situation but I mean to show you that I'm used to people pointing and laughing rudely when I'm out and about.
> The worst is that I overhear parents telling their kids to stay away from the weird looking girl- I don't think they should be teaching their kids that. I imagine what they'd say to their kids if they saw someone disabled or with an amputated limb.
> I've had people in grocery stores audibly say that if they had my face they would commit suicide. It's sad that people can openly mock another human being for no reason.
> 
> I always make a point to make eye contact with those talking about me and smile the warmest smile I can. Sometimes we need to remind _others _we are human and we are nice. It snaps them out of their own bubble and makes them stop. Sometimes we need to remind _ourselves _to be gracious because they don't know any better and it's not their fault that this is their limited thinking.
> 
> In any case, they're laughing because you are being sensible and cautious whereas they are being reckless with their lives and those of others. You should hold your head up proudly and let those words roll off of you, because you are the one in the right and they will be grateful for people like you who are helping to fight the spread of covid.
> Don't let anyone's ill-informed opinion and bad manners hurt your feelings.
> 
> Okay, I'm going back into my hole. Every time I post on this thread it turns into a mini-rant!


I'm so sorry people treat you that way. I can't imagine people being that cruel, but then I realize they can. I appreciate the way you respond. You are a hero. Do you find people treat you differently when you are wearing a mask?

When I was in my 20s, I got a skin disease that made my face look horrible. The doctors didn't know what I had, and everything they did made it worse. I stayed with my parents while I was recovering and didn't return to work. I didn't know if it would ever get better. My mom was wonderful with me. She took me out for walks and drives. My father didn't want to be seen with me. My mom wanted to treat me to dinner out but my father wanted me to stay hidden in the house. Lucky for me, my immune system eventually fought off the disease and I recovered.


----------



## dcooney4

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Late post: week of April 5th, white and cream.
> 
> Here are my collection: white prada medium double tote, and Louis Vuitton mini capucine in white lizard skin.


Both are lovely, but I adore your Prada.


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> I'm so sorry people treat you that way. I can't imagine people being that cruel, but then I realize they can. I appreciate the way you respond. You are a hero. Do you find people treat you differently when you are wearing a mask?
> 
> When I was in my 20s, I got a skin disease that made my face look horrible. The doctors didn't know what I had, and everything they did made it worse. I stayed with my parents while I was recovering and didn't return to work. I didn't know if it would ever get better. My mom was wonderful with me. She took me out for walks and drives. My father didn't want to be seen with me. My mom wanted to treat me to dinner out but my father wanted me to stay hidden in the house. Lucky for me, my immune system eventually fought off the disease and I recovered.



I'm glad to hear this was only temporary for you, although I'm sorry that you even had to experience that. Thanks for sharing.
It's also quite the gift that your parents responded differently. Having both parents struggle with the condition may have damaged your sense of self, but having a balance of both points of view makes it easier to hang on to the positives whilst you learn to adapt to others who cannot accept your situation.

People are much, much nicer to me with the mask on but I had anticipated that. 
My burns happened when I was in a bad relationship in my mid 20s (a decade ago), and my accident that really disfigured my face happened in 2017. So, the change in my appearance is relatively new and the change in people's behaviour is also new.
I adapted immediately, knowing I am lucky to have had a great medical team who saved my life when the accident happened. The changes in my face mean nothing to me, so long as I am fortunate enough to be breathing and able-bodied today. I refuse to be identified by something as fleeting and arbitrary as beauty.

It took me a few hard interactions in the real world to learn that people would not share my perspective, and that many would be openly judgmental. That was a bit of a learning curve. People pointing and laughing at you is never comfortable.
Soon, I figured out that they've forgotten I'm a real person who can hear their mocking remarks, so I'll remind them by connecting (in my case a smile that is as sincere as I can make it in the face of insults). It works. Some people smile back, some start to chat to me and forget about my face once we get into conversation, but the majority of other people get freaked out by the smile and they run the other way. 

I don't blame them, they see something unconventional and they judge it. However, my accident was just that: an accident. It could happen to them just as easily. People forget that. It's the same with people not taking Covid seriously because they're young and fit; no, you could die from it, too.
Nothing we can do but set our own standards high and hope that others will follow suit. Above all else, there's no point letting rude people affect your sense of self or cause you to change your behaviour. I would hate for people to remove their masks in order to avoid being mocked. I know some teenagers in the area are doing that because they don't want to look weird in front of their friends. That's the worst-case scenario in my mind.


----------



## momasaurus

In the future there is going to be a lot more mask-wearing in public, as the virus comes and goes over the next year or so. Some people will wear, and others not. People are going to have to get used to it. Eventually, I hope, there will no longer be an "Asian" or "sick" or "overly cautious" stigma associated with wearing a mask. (I know I'm sort of fantasizing here.)


----------



## keodi

momasaurus said:


> In the future there is going to be a lot more mask-wearing in public, as the virus comes and goes over the next year or so. Some people will wear, and others not. People are going to have to get used to it. Eventually, I hope, there will no longer be an "Asian" or "sick" or "overly cautious" stigma associated with wearing a mask. (I know I'm sort of fantasizing here.)


I agree with you on this..


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> Firstly  that people have let their guard down and are not distancing at the super market. I'm seeing a lot of the same, as are my friends all over the world. I think every country has a section of the population that is in denial.
> 
> Secondly, please don't be upset or hurt by people laughing because you are being cautious. I have a thread on here about people commenting on me, pointing and laughing at me, and I've had a boss who told me not to let him see my face in the morning because my ugliness ruins his day. I was involved in an accident and have indentations from where my face was broken as a result, and I have some burn marks on my face from an abusive ex who would put his cigarettes out on my cheeks.
> Now, I realise this is nothing like your situation but I mean to show you that I'm used to people pointing and laughing rudely when I'm out and about.
> The worst is that I overhear parents telling their kids to stay away from the weird looking girl- I don't think they should be teaching their kids that. I imagine what they'd say to their kids if they saw someone disabled or with an amputated limb.
> I've had people in grocery stores audibly say that if they had my face they would commit suicide. It's sad that people can openly mock another human being for no reason.
> 
> I always make a point to make eye contact with those talking about me and smile the warmest smile I can. Sometimes we need to remind _others _we are human and we are nice. It snaps them out of their own bubble and makes them stop. Sometimes we need to remind _ourselves _to be gracious because they don't know any better and it's not their fault that this is their limited thinking.
> 
> In any case, they're laughing because you are being sensible and cautious whereas they are being reckless with their lives and those of others. You should hold your head up proudly and let those words roll off of you, because you are the one in the right and they will be grateful for people like you who are helping to fight the spread of covid.
> Don't let anyone's ill-informed opinion and bad manners hurt your feelings.
> 
> Okay, I'm going back into my hole. Every time I post on this thread it turns into a mini-rant!





jblended said:


> I'm glad to hear this was only temporary for you, although I'm sorry that you even had to experience that. Thanks for sharing.
> It's also quite the gift that your parents responded differently. Having both parents struggle with the condition may have damaged your sense of self, but having a balance of both points of view makes it easier to hang on to the positives whilst you learn to adapt to others who cannot accept your situation.
> 
> People are much, much nicer to me with the mask on but I had anticipated that.
> My burns happened when I was in a bad relationship in my mid 20s (a decade ago), and my accident that really disfigured my face happened in 2017. So, the change in my appearance is relatively new and the change in people's behaviour is also new.
> I adapted immediately, knowing I am lucky to have had a great medical team who saved my life when the accident happened. The changes in my face mean nothing to me, so long as I am fortunate enough to be breathing and able-bodied today. I refuse to be identified by something as fleeting and arbitrary as beauty.
> 
> It took me a few hard interactions in the real world to learn that people would not share my perspective, and that many would be openly judgmental. That was a bit of a learning curve. People pointing and laughing at you is never comfortable.
> Soon, I figured out that they've forgotten I'm a real person who can hear their mocking remarks, so I'll remind them by connecting (in my case a smile that is as sincere as I can make it in the face of insults). It works. Some people smile back, some start to chat to me and forget about my face once we get into conversation, but the majority of other people get freaked out by the smile and they run the other way.
> 
> I don't blame them, they see something unconventional and they judge it. However, my accident was just that: an accident. It could happen to them just as easily. People forget that. It's the same with people not taking Covid seriously because they're young and fit; no, you could die from it, too.
> Nothing we can do but set our own standards high and hope that others will follow suit. Above all else, there's no point letting rude people affect your sense of self or cause you to change your behaviour. I would hate for people to remove their masks in order to avoid being mocked. I know some teenagers in the area are doing that because they don't want to look weird in front of their friends. That's the worst-case scenario in my mind.


You are wise, strong and courageous. You are a survivor and carry yourself with immense kindness and grace in your heart. Thank you for sharing your story. I’m glad you joined us here.


----------



## muchstuff

momasaurus said:


> In the future there is going to be a lot more mask-wearing in public, as the virus comes and goes over the next year or so. Some people will wear, and others not. People are going to have to get used to it. Eventually, I hope, there will no longer be an "Asian" or "sick" or "overly cautious" stigma associated with wearing a mask. (I know I'm sort of fantasizing here.)


I think it will become pretty normal. We have a large Asian population here and the masks come out every flu season, no big deal.


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you @Sparkletastic! I´m sorry you are feeling low, too!
> 
> At the moment there doesn´t seem to be anything to motivate me.
> Everything I do feels so meaningless. All I feel I need to do is cry, but can´t.
> 
> For example last week I altered a very messy dress, finally got it to fit after days so that not even my DH who is my worst critic found any fault and then I put it away well knowing I won´t have any chance to wear it... days spent without reaching anything.
> Yesterday I sat for hours researching and hunting down a Longchamp amazone bag- what for? I know it won´t meet my quality standards. I simply can´t forget the SA in the Paris airport store taking the bag I wanted to see out of a storage cabinet stuffed with bags in clear plastic bags of the crackling type as if they were cheapest counterfeit...  Result: none, but being sure I don´t want it. On to hunting for an Aigner Lucy... I´m laughing now! I had this bag, found it wrong for myself though it´s lovely and gave it to my daughter...
> It´s all spinning in menaingless circles, sitting here slumped over the computer as this is the only posture for me to not feel cold to the core.
> Not even chocolate helps nor listening to The Doors.
> Rant over. Thank-you for listening!
> 
> DH just reminded me the fridge has been empty for days. I need to go to the grocery store and am scared. Still no news on when the schools will re-open and very frightened they might do it next week.





cowgirlsboots said:


> Back from the grocery store and I am totally shocked! No hand desinfectant at the entry any more and people do not keep any distance anymore. They shop like they used to do before covid, standing in clusters and chatting, brushing by other people....   I wore a mask and had people stare, turn around and laugh or comment from the off.... would have loved to run away.





cowgirlsboots said:


> I haven´t seen anybody in our town wearing a mask so far which I do not understand as the cases are coming nearer. There definetely are several only 25 kms away.
> With being stared at I would have been ok, but people laughed. Not even all turned away from me for doing so, some barely could hold it... I had some "funny" remarks out of the off, too.
> People in my town are strange!


How frustrating to have people in your grocery store not take covid19 seriously. I’m sorry you’re dealing with that stress on top of the stress of having to leave the house to get groceries. Keep doing what’s in your control (washing hands, keeping hands off your face, physical distancing, wearing a mask and staying home.)
Everyone has sacrificed something in the period we’ve been staying home. I was feeling down and frustrated earlier this week (home schooling seems to be a bumpy ride on Mondays ....) and reached out to a friend. She shared some words from our Chief Medical Officer of Health (provincial), “a lot of people may be experiencing grief from a variety of things - job loss, loss of lifestyle, loss of control etc.“ I was thinking of your earlier comments about not being motivated and feeling low. I would say it’s normal and you’re not alone. Can you reach out and call a friend or call your mom? You probably already do on a regular basis. We are here for you, too.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My brown collection!! Louis Vuitton, Gucci, Hermes, Longchamp, Faure le page, bottega veneta.


----------



## More bags

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Late post: week of April 5th, white and cream.
> 
> Here are my collection: white prada medium double tote, and Louis Vuitton mini capucine in white lizard skin.


Gorgeous bags


----------



## More bags

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My brown collection!! Louis Vuitton, Gucci, Hermes, Longchamp, Faure le page, bottega veneta.


Wow, stunning! Which ones do you use more often?


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

More bags said:


> Wow, stunning! Which ones do you use more often?


I used the nano speedy often which I forgot to include with my pictures. Lol


----------



## More bags

MrsMBunboxing said:


> I used the nano speedy often which I forgot to include with my pictures. Lol


----------



## jblended

momasaurus said:


> In the future there is going to be a lot more mask-wearing in public, as the virus comes and goes over the next year or so. Some people will wear, and others not. People are going to have to get used to it. Eventually, I hope, there will no longer be an "Asian" or "sick" or "overly cautious" stigma associated with wearing a mask. (I know I'm sort of fantasizing here.)


 I wish we could eradicate stigmas all together. If this pandemic has proven anything, it is that we are all human and, as such, we are operating on a level playing field.



More bags said:


> You are wise, strong and courageous. You are a survivor and carry yourself with immense kindness and grace in your heart. Thank you for sharing your story. I’m glad you joined us here.


Oh, I'm totally undeserving of such high praise. I assure you, anybody finding themselves in my situation would handle it similarly, if not more gracefully than I ever could.
But thank you ever so much for your kindness. I'm truly touched.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!

Just a friendly reminder that this isn't a Covid thread, please stay on topic 
We have many other threads to discuss the virus, a whole forum in fact now!

Thanks!


----------



## whateve

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My brown collection!! Louis Vuitton, Gucci, Hermes, Longchamp, Faure le page, bottega veneta.


Wow, amazing collection!


----------



## Rhl2987

dcooney4 said:


> Gucci crystal gg Tote
> LV Toilette 26
> LV Petit bucket
> Lv Papillon 30
> Miu Miu
> Fount bucket bag
> Basket with gingham lining
> Carlo Cecchini
> Coach Dreamer
> LV speedy 30
> I was unable to pull up my oldest bag list. These are I still have.


Lovely bags! I have been eyeing a basket bag for so long! How do you like having one?


----------



## Sparkletastic

Rhl2987 said:


> Lovely bags! I have been eyeing a basket bag for so long! How do you like having one?


I used really dislike wicker / straw bags. Now, I think they are too cute and want one! @dcooney4 - yours is one of the cutest I’ve seen!


----------



## dcooney4

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My brown collection!! Louis Vuitton, Gucci, Hermes, Longchamp, Faure le page, bottega veneta.


Amazing collection!


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> Lovely bags! I have been eyeing a basket bag for so long! How do you like having one?


I like it a lot. It works wonderfully for summer.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> DH would have problems with that if I wasn't with him. He doesn't carry a phone! I wonder if they have any patients who don't have phones with them.
> 
> Sometimes you have to do what you need to keep yourself safe regardless of what the government tells you. We're probably going to continue to isolate, at least for awhile, when our governor ends the stay at home order.



Today the German government decided schools are going to be re-opened from May 4th on in steps. The students who are to graduate from their schools this year will have to go back first. My son is in 4th grade of primary school so he´ll have to go back unless our province will decide differently. I am terrified! In my opinion isolation is called for for much longer. The cases have only just started to appear in our area and there certainly will be many more soon.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Took a sec to google wicker baskets. This one is a cutie!  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 But, I don’t know that I want to spend that 1) on a non leather bags 2) on a bag I’ll use seasonally  and even then rarely and 3) on Miu Miu since resale isn’t great and they aren’t known for quality. 

Hmmm...maybe I can put this on my hunt resale list. I haven’t been hunting but, it will at least keep it on my radar.


----------



## Katinahat

Sparkletastic said:


> Speaking of aesthetic. I am so not in mine during quarantine.  I’m in a pink Nike zip hoodie, jeans and white Michael Kors sneakers w silver sparkly accents. What stay at home fashion are you all sporting today?


That sounds great for the season! I’m sporting NYDJ skinny jeans, T-shirt with barbour sweatshirt and sketchers trainers. Works for me!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Ohmigiodness!  This is a few seasons “old” but I’m in love. Lol!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> I am so sorry you are struggling. Given your town hasn’t had cases as of yet, do you know what is causing you to feel so listless and sad? Perhaps if you can identify that, you can try to find an approach that works for you.


Thank-you @Sparkletastic ! I think what makes me feel so low is having lost all perspective. All our nice plans for the year seem to be off. We will be stuck here at home. No Easter visit to my children, no summer holiday in the UK...no civilisation at all!   Any kind of planning doesn´t make any sense as looking forward to something bears the huge risk of it being cancelled and everything was in vain. 
Today I was feeling a little better and able to do little things, but hearing about the schools planning to re-open gave me the big dampener, again. I mean everything else will stay restricted and the kids will have to go back making all the staying at home and social distancing absolutely worthless? Cowardy me yearns to just stay in bed and pretend not to exist.


----------



## Katinahat

ElainePG said:


> Today I actually made an effort. I'm writing haiku for a contest, so I wore a lavender cashmere sweater over a navy tee and nice navy pants, topped by an H scarf that has a Japanese theme (because, haiku). And earrings, which I bought a few years ago at the Asian Art Museum in SF (because, haiku). And… wait for it… eye makeup!
> 
> Here's the scarf.
> 
> View attachment 4709404
> 
> 
> Oh, and I lit a tea-scented candle at my desk, to put me even deeper into the creative spirit. And I had a cup of green tea. Sake would have been better, but we haven't got any.
> 
> At any rate, maybe it worked, because I've written three fairly decent haiku. At least they don't totally make me blush. I'll let them marinate for the afternoon, and then send them off to the contest coordinator tonight.


That is a gorgeous scarf. I can never work out quite how to wear them!


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> Today the German government decided schools are going to be re-opened from May 4th on in steps. The students who are to graduate from their schools this year will have to go back first. My son is in 4th grade of primary school so he´ll have to go back unless our province will decide differently. I am terrified! In my opinion isolation is called for for much longer. The cases have only just started to appear in our area and there certainly will be many more soon.



Totally agree. The poor teachers too. There seems to be thoughts that it’s okay as children don’t get it badly but the staff can and they probably won’t get protective masks to wear. Any social distancing is impossible in a school. 

However, the German approach to testing and locating has been much better than the U.K which makes it safer.  Far lower casualty rate. My sister, as a doctor, still could not get a test!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Firstly  that people have let their guard down and are not distancing at the super market. I'm seeing a lot of the same, as are my friends all over the world. I think every country has a section of the population that is in denial.
> 
> Secondly, please don't be upset or hurt by people laughing because you are being cautious. I have a thread on here about people commenting on me, pointing and laughing at me, and I've had a boss who told me not to let him see my face in the morning because my ugliness ruins his day. I was involved in an accident and have indentations from where my face was broken as a result, and I have some burn marks on my face from an abusive ex who would put his cigarettes out on my cheeks.
> Now, I realise this is nothing like your situation but I mean to show you that I'm used to people pointing and laughing rudely when I'm out and about.
> The worst is that I overhear parents telling their kids to stay away from the weird looking girl- I don't think they should be teaching their kids that. I imagine what they'd say to their kids if they saw someone disabled or with an amputated limb.
> I've had people in grocery stores audibly say that if they had my face they would commit suicide. It's sad that people can openly mock another human being for no reason.
> 
> I always make a point to make eye contact with those talking about me and smile the warmest smile I can. Sometimes we need to remind _others _we are human and we are nice. It snaps them out of their own bubble and makes them stop. Sometimes we need to remind _ourselves _to be gracious because they don't know any better and it's not their fault that this is their limited thinking.
> 
> In any case, they're laughing because you are being sensible and cautious whereas they are being reckless with their lives and those of others. You should hold your head up proudly and let those words roll off of you, because you are the one in the right and they will be grateful for people like you who are helping to fight the spread of covid.
> Don't let anyone's ill-informed opinion and bad manners hurt your feelings.
> 
> Okay, I'm going back into my hole. Every time I post on this thread it turns into a mini-rant!



Thank-you @jblended! Your open words are very wise and very helpful. If you can do it, I can do it! 
People can be so cruel and it hurts me to only imagine how cruel they are to you. 
Thank-you for coming out of your hole!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> Totally agree. The poor teachers too. There seems to be thoughts that it’s okay as children don’t get it badly but the staff can and they probably won’t get protective masks to wear. Any social distancing is impossible in a school.
> 
> However, the German approach to testing and locating has been much better than the U.K which makes it safer.  Far lower casualty rate. My sister, as a doctor, still could not get a test!



...and the children might catch it, not fall ill, but carry it home. This takes sheltering at home ad absurdum!


----------



## Katinahat

Swanky said:


> Hi!
> 
> Just a friendly reminder that this isn't a Covid thread, please stay on topic
> We have many other threads to discuss the virus, a whole forum in fact now!
> 
> Thanks!



Personally, I feel people here have made friends on a particular thread and are supporting each other through an unprecedented time. Some slack should be given and always has been on this thread which covers a wide range of shopping and mutual support on a wide variety of topics. It will all sort itself out in time.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> How frustrating to have people in your grocery store not take covid19 seriously. I’m sorry you’re dealing with that stress on top of the stress of having to leave the house to get groceries. Keep doing what’s in your control (washing hands, keeping hands off your face, physical distancing, wearing a mask and staying home.)
> Everyone has sacrificed something in the period we’ve been staying home. I was feeling down and frustrated earlier this week (home schooling seems to be a bumpy ride on Mondays ....) and reached out to a friend. She shared some words from our Chief Medical Officer of Health (provincial), “a lot of people may be experiencing grief from a variety of things - job loss, loss of lifestyle, loss of control etc.“ I was thinking of your earlier comments about not being motivated and feeling low. I would say it’s normal and you’re not alone. Can you reach out and call a friend or call your mom? You probably already do on a regular basis. We are here for you, too.



Thank-you @More bags ! You just helped me very much by mentioning home schooling is a struggle for you, too. It´s not going well in our household at all adding to my frustration and mental stress. I had imagined my son was the only kid not working hard and all the other children were doing their school work happily and dutifully. 
My friends to reach out to are online (as abroad) - but nowadays everybody´s friends and family are and I´m thankful for the internet!  Mum died years ago. I appreciate this group very much!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My brown collection!! Louis Vuitton, Gucci, Hermes, Longchamp, Faure le page, bottega veneta.


What a stunning collection! Eye candy! Thank-you for showing!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Speaking of aesthetic. I am so not in mine during quarantine.  I’m in a pink Nike zip hoodie, jeans and white Michael Kors sneakers w silver sparkly accents. What stay at home fashion are you all sporting today?



I´m still in the silver Reeboks (because I still haven´t had the energy to look for my black mules and find some marabou feathers to make them into budoir slippers I feel a craving for) but have made a little effort today: black 70ies maxi dress and my crochet stole for warmth.


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you @More bags ! You just helped me very much by mentioning home schooling is a struggle for you, too. It´s not going well in our household at all adding to my frustration and mental stress. I had imagined my son was the only kid not working hard and all the other children were doing their school work happily and dutifully.
> My friends to reach out to are online (as abroad) - but nowadays everybody´s friends and family are and I´m thankful for the internet!  Mum died years ago. I appreciate this group very much!


As someone who coordinates teachers work with hundreds of home schooling children (from a distance) at the moment I can tell you with certainty that you are not alone. It’s harder than it looks to keep children engaged and motivated all day and involves lots of interaction and movement.

Be kind to yourself! I’m sure you are doing a great job. Find time for something you are passionate about for yourself, be it your wonderful handbag collection or your prams or a new hobby and try to find joy in that. 

I’m finding it hard to shop my own bag collection as I’m not really going out much. I’ve spent too much on new causal clothes and hobby items instead of immersing myself in my bag collection. I’m enjoying wearing trainers, jeans and sweatshirts. It’s comfortable but I still want to look okay for my own mental health. 

At least this is keeping me on thread - I am not buying bags!


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m still in the silver Reeboks (because I still haven´t had the energy to look for my black mules and find some marabou feathers to make them into budoir slippers I feel a craving for) but have made a little effort today: black 70ies maxi dress and my crochet stole for warmth.
> View attachment 4710689


You look lovely! ❤️


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Back to bags and no whining anymore for tonight. 
Shopping my own closet! 
I just realized I can wear my Gaucho bags crossbody- not comfortably with their own strap, but I can easily add a wider nylon strap or my embroidered strap. That´s something to check out tomorrow! 

"Online window-shopping" has only resulted in knowing which bags I don´t want. This one was I pored over for hours last night. It´s cute, it´s cheap, but knowing myself I won´t be happy with the quality. so: no! No! No!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> You look lovely! ❤️


Thank-you! It feels good to look a bit more like myself!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> As someone who coordinates teachers work with hundreds of home schooling children (from a distance) at the moment I can tell you with certainty that you are not alone. It’s harder than it looks to keep children engaged and motivated all day and involves lots of interaction and movement.
> 
> Be kind to yourself! I’m sure you are doing a great job. Find time for something you are passionate about for yourself, be it your wonderful handbag collection or your prams or a new hobby and try to find joy in that.
> 
> I’m finding it hard to shop my own bag collection as I’m not really going out much. I’ve spent too much on new causal clothes and hobby items instead of immersing myself in my bag collection. I’m enjoying wearing trainers, jeans and sweatshirts. It’s comfortable but I still want to look okay for my own mental health.
> 
> At least this is keeping me on thread - I am not buying bags!



Well, as far as bags are concerned I´m quite good atm. 
There´s a brown Jaguar crossbody in the mail I bought weeks ago, though. The seller had stated a wrong bank account number and payment took ages... Hopefully it still arrives in time for brown bag week. (Brown bag week wasn´t my reason for buying it, though! I´m hoping for excellent quality!)
Plus i have two pieces of black vintage leather luggage for DH´s birthday downstairs in the "ozone room" (just a little ozone gnerator in a small downstairs room to treat items like prams, vintage clothes and bags against nasties before cleaning them up traditionally) and am looking forward to restoring them a bit. They are a small black bison skin Goldpfeil week-ender from the 50ies and a medium sized soft leather Mädler suitcase.


----------



## keodi

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My brown collection!! Louis Vuitton, Gucci, Hermes, Longchamp, Faure le page, bottega veneta.


beautiful collection!  I only own 1 tan/brown bag my Hermes Double sens tote


----------



## Sparkletastic

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m still in the silver Reeboks (because I still haven´t had the energy to look for my black mules and find some marabou feathers to make them into budoir slippers I feel a craving for) but have made a little effort today: black 70ies maxi dress and my crochet stole for warmth.
> View attachment 4710689


Silver Reeboks sound amazing.  I’m a Metallica girl - and I can’t wait til next week’s metallic bags





cowgirlsboots said:


> Back to bags and no whining anymore for tonight.
> Shopping my own closet!
> I just realized I can wear my Gaucho bags crossbody- not comfortably with their own strap, but I can easily add a wider nylon strap or my embroidered strap. That´s something to check out tomorrow!
> 
> "Online window-shopping" has only resulted in knowing which bags I don´t want. This one was I pored over for hours last night. It´s cute, it´s cheap, but knowing myself I won´t be happy with the quality. so: no! No! No!


I don’t think you’re whining. You’re expressing your concern to your friends and getting empathy and hugs n return. Many of us are also having our “freak out” moments, days or even weeks. We have to be brave at times IRL. It’s nice to have someplace safe to be “real”. 

Re: the bag. I’d say definitely don’t buy. One of the reasons you probably lean to vintage is for the quality. This bag will just irritate you. 

It’s funny you say that online window shopping is showing you what you _don’t_ want. It’s done that for me for a while now. Logomania has obviously been the big thing in recent seasons and in general, I don’t care for lots of logos. That was preceded by (though they overlapped) heavily encrusted / bedazzled / trumped up bags which I reeeeaaally don’t like.  So when I’ve seen the bags online I’ve been meh. 

Whenever there is a recession or world issue, hemlines tend to get longer, colors tend to get more serious / drab and logos become more demure or even absent. I’m devastated by the wrecked economy and not excited about a return of the first two fashion trends but, I’d be happy to see a return to bags that speak through their materials and design and barely whisper their branding. 


Katinahat said:


> Personally, I feel people here have made friends on a particular thread and are supporting each other through an unprecedented time. Some slack should be given and always has been on this thread which covers a wide range of shopping and mutual support on a wide variety of topics. It will all sort itself out in time.


I agree with you. I would guess someone(s) are wanting to come to tPF for the bags and a respite from Covid news...and I get that too. I’ll try to do my part and shut up a bit more about it. 

But, I really would like us to remains a safe place for each other. As I said above, this is a place where we can be real and vulnerable. People are struggling and mental health issues are increasing


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

etoupebirkin said:


> Just found this thread — Brown and tan, I'll play!!!
> View attachment 4709789


Beautiful!! You have the rarest bags,  I'm still waiting for my gold b30 in barenia when Hermes opens again.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

momasaurus said:


> Some of my brown bags:
> B35 in vache
> Dalvy in brique chevre
> K32 in chamonix
> aligator
> Trim in toile and barenia
> Massaccesi Midi Selene biscotti tuscania with fuchsia lining
> View attachment 4709301


Nice collection!


----------



## etoupebirkin

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Beautiful!! You have the rarest bags,  I'm still waiting for my gold b30 in barenia when Hermes opens again.


I hope you get your dream bag!!!


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> The contest results come out in November, and I'll post them after that. There's a rule about not posting… even on social media… until the contest is judged.
> Mary Oliver writes lovely poems.


Good luck! My friend enters a lot of writing competitions. I hope that you do well!


----------



## Rhl2987

cowgirlsboots said:


> No, fortunately not. It´s my mind playing up. I feel empty and listless in an extent I´m almost not physically able anymore to do anything but sit and stare. The smallest action is a huge effort and nothing can make me happy. It was a cool day today which is never good for me. I´m an old snake- I freeze to immobility.


I’m so sorry to hear this and I hope you’ve had better days since the beginning of the week!!


----------



## Rhl2987

papertiger said:


> I agree with _you_ and it is politically correct, you're saving these bags from the compost and not buying new. It's not politely correct to judge people on their appearance either. If someone asked me "is this the real thing?  I'd say that yes, it's a real bag. If anyone asks you in future, just say you don't know and change the subject or take a bathroom break, they'll find it hard to come back.


Good tip!


----------



## Rhl2987

msd_bags said:


> Lovely collection! I really love what you have!
> 
> Home outfit for me is shorts and shirt and fitflops! It’s summer here and extra hot and humid!
> 
> Beautiful scarf! And goodluck on the contest!
> 
> ———
> I’ve not been very chatty the past few days.  Well, it was Holy Week last week, and we observed some religious activities (now online) and maybe that somehow affected my mood.  I always read but I just didn’t have the drive to post back.
> 
> Well, I also got preoccupied looking for online deliveries of supplies.  Deliveries are a bit backed up now.  In 2 sites, I can’t checkout because there are no available delivery dates.  So I’ve gone to little suppliers.  I got my first delivery yesterday - lots of eggs, milk, rice, butter and some veggies! Today I’m expecting more vegies. Tomorrow another delivery for meats.  3 different small shops! So far so good!  It’s not that I don’t have supplies, I just want to replenish.  And I don’t want to go to the grocery store physically.


That’s an excellent grocery haul and good work finding smaller businesses for your needs!!


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> I think I feel a little like that too. I was always someone who stocked up on stuff, usually when it was on sale. I hardly ever ran out of staples. This is the first time that I actually made an inventory list of the freezer. The inventory list makes me nervous because we don't have as many meals in there as it seemed, but we can't really fit that much more in there.
> 
> On the one hand, I find it convenient to get my groceries delivered, but on the other, I never know what I'm not going to be able to get and I have to rely on a stranger to pick out my produce.


We always had a packed fridge because my husband gets all of the ingredients for a dish, uses what he needs, and then unfortunately it would just sit until someone made an effort to eat the rest or it would go to the compost! It’s truly shameful and I try my best to remind him but he’s the one who cooks and he has a hard time remembering to use what was leftover. 

Now, we’re making an effort to eat all of our leftovers. It has sometimes meant the same food for days, and food that we don’t always enjoy, but it feels awesome to not waste as much and also to sometimes have space in the fridge. 

We have to hunt for time slots for deliveries but my husband can usually find them. We enjoyed pizza carry out tonight with burrata and cannolis. Delicious!! I think tomorrow we will receive a delivery and can eat sandwiches, fish, steak, or chicken pot pies. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> Today I had to run some other errands (post office, pharmacy, etc.) and made note of how many times I touched surfaces. I don’t see a good way to keep the virus out of just house unless I stay in completely. With touch pads, signatures requiring the use of a stylus, touching items in the grocery, store, I’m bound to be coming into contact with the virus at one point. The only way I can see to solve this is to completely stay in the house (but then I’ll still touch packages delivered same day) or time go our but wear gloves that I pitch into a trash bag in my car for every stop. And even with the latter, what to do with produce and other items I touched in store? They have to come in the house fairly quickly sooooooo?


My husband wipes down all of the grocery store goods outside in the backyard and then they are brought in the house! I have to touch things when I leave the house but my husband or I take full on showers whenever we get home. I found us these water bottles that can hold soap so you can actually wash your hands right outside your car. Those are helpful for us as well. We’re just doing our best! Our masks still haven’t arrived so we do not wear masks on our neighborhood walks but we don’t see many people, luckily.


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> You're right! And until last week, I was going out occasionally to the grocery store because I was being careful. Plus, as you say, packages come into the house, so it's impossible to totally quarantine.
> 
> And then I went to the grocery store, and five days later I came down with an upper respiratory infection.  Of course, you can imagine what I worried about!
> 
> Fortunately, it was only (only!) pleurisy. I have a wonderful pulmonologist. She sent me to the hospital (the hospital! eek!) for a chest X-ray, she saw me in her office EARLY the next morning, before any other patients arrived, she listened to my chest, she confirmed that it was only (only!) pleurisy. One week, and lots of prednisone, later… and I'm on the mend.
> 
> But. Now Mr. PG and I are banned from all outside-the-house errands other than outdoor walks. We just can't take the chance with my health. And when packages come to the house, they get opened *outside* and the boxes go *directly* to recycle. Then we wash our hands for a hundred years.
> 
> But of course we're older, and I'm at risk. I don't know that everyone has to be that careful. We're just following my doctor's orders. And I feel much calmer, now that we have a good plan to keep me healthy.
> 
> I think everyone has to balance what feels safe with what feels do-able.


I am so glad to hear that you’re feeling better and on the mend! And also that you’re taking all of the precautions to stay safe and healthy. Please take care!! And I loved hearing the update.


----------



## Rhl2987

etoupebirkin said:


> Just found this thread — Brown and tan, I'll play!!!
> View attachment 4709789


Yummy!!


----------



## Rhl2987

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you @Sparkletastic! I´m sorry you are feeling low, too!
> 
> At the moment there doesn´t seem to be anything to motivate me.
> Everything I do feels so meaningless. All I feel I need to do is cry, but can´t.
> 
> For example last week I altered a very messy dress, finally got it to fit after days so that not even my DH who is my worst critic found any fault and then I put it away well knowing I won´t have any chance to wear it... days spent without reaching anything.
> Yesterday I sat for hours researching and hunting down a Longchamp amazone bag- what for? I know it won´t meet my quality standards. I simply can´t forget the SA in the Paris airport store taking the bag I wanted to see out of a storage cabinet stuffed with bags in clear plastic bags of the crackling type as if they were cheapest counterfeit...  Result: none, but being sure I don´t want it. On to hunting for an Aigner Lucy... I´m laughing now! I had this bag, found it wrong for myself though it´s lovely and gave it to my daughter...
> It´s all spinning in menaingless circles, sitting here slumped over the computer as this is the only posture for me to not feel cold to the core.
> Not even chocolate helps nor listening to The Doors.
> Rant over. Thank-you for listening!
> 
> DH just reminded me the fridge has been empty for days. I need to go to the grocery store and am scared. Still no news on when the schools will re-open and very frightened they might do it next week.


I’m so sorry about all that you’re feeling. It’s truly a time of many emotions and much stress and overwhelm. 

Is there anything that always cheers you up or at least pulls you out of your mind, whether it be reading, watching a movie, taking a bath, exercising, meditating, napping, baking a dessert? I wish you were able to find something that could help even a little bit! I was in the exact same spot about a month ago, or less, and building my morning routine saved me. Wake up, workout, shower, do my new skincare routine, put on normal clothes during the week, and dress my daughter in normal clothes as well. Without one of these steps, my mental state would be in the same place. I was having a hard time getting out of bed during the day unless my daughter needed me, and was extremely irritable and sad, even depressed. This has lifted my spirits immensely. I’ve also purchased a few new pairs of shoes since the very beginning of this thing, and the latest two should be arriving soon! I will share them here. 

I hope you can find something that will boost your cheer!


----------



## Rhl2987

cowgirlsboots said:


> Back from the grocery store and I am totally shocked! No hand desinfectant at the entry any more and people do not keep any distance anymore. They shop like they used to do before covid, standing in clusters and chatting, brushing by other people....   I wore a mask and had people stare, turn around and laugh or comment from the off.... would have loved to run away.


Wow I’m in shock! I saw there was a protest at Michigan’s capitol today and I am saddened and frustrated by that. There are so many more people not taking this seriously than I’d like to think. It feels a little bit like I’m in a bubble because I’ve been avoiding the news recently, we don’t see any crowds in our neighborhood (just plenty of neighbors getting fresh air on walks but with tons of space between), and I’m just doing my best at home to thrive and survive in our new life at the moment. Balancing the baby with my husband is essentially a full-time day job in and of itself, while we’re both working. So I just don’t feel like I know what’s happening in the “real world” and it’s saddening when I do “pop my head“ out and read these things.


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> We always had a packed fridge because my husband gets all of the ingredients for a dish, uses what he needs, and then unfortunately it would just sit until someone made an effort to eat the rest or it would go to the compost! It’s truly shameful and I try my best to remind him but he’s the one who cooks and he has a hard time remembering to use what was leftover.
> 
> Now, we’re making an effort to eat all of our leftovers. It has sometimes meant the same food for days, and food that we don’t always enjoy, but it feels awesome to not waste as much and also to sometimes have space in the fridge.
> 
> We have to hunt for time slots for deliveries but my husband can usually find them. We enjoyed pizza carry out tonight with burrata and cannolis. Delicious!! I think tomorrow we will receive a delivery and can eat sandwiches, fish, steak, or chicken pot pies. Looking forward to it!


We made an effort to eat all the leftovers too, but we didn't do that well last week. Some things ended up being thrown away. We just didn't like them. I just got another grocery order this morning. It was delivered before we were even out of bed. I had set it up before I went to bed. The doorbell woke us up at 7 am. I had ordered 1 pound of ground beef but 3 pounds was substituted. I don't know how I'm going to use that up. I was just going to make tacos. I don't make that many meals that use hamburger.


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> I'm getting frustrated that I can't get some of the ingredients I like to use, but I don't think I'll risk leaving the house to shop until it is considered safe. They aren't available from instacart even if I know they are in the grocery store. I can understand how Mr. Cookie feels. Swiss isn't the same as gruyere. I think there is a risk with anything that is delivered, but not as big of a risk as going out in public to get those things myself.
> 
> DH is obsessive when a package is delivered. He won't touch them. He "supervises" when I bring them in and open them. I just use my bare hands to pick up the box. I put it down on our tile floor. I have dedicated scissors I use to open packages. I remove the contents, then take the packing to the trash or the garage. Then I wash my hands. I pick up my sanitizing spray and spray my scissors and any of the items that can get wet. Then I put them away. I wash my hands again. If I touched any doorknobs or light switches I spray those.
> 
> DH acts like I'm not being careful enough, yet yesterday he brought in the mail and dropped it next to where I was sitting. I didn't want the mail put there. What I've been doing with mail is opening everything, throwing away the envelopes, and then washing my hands.


We do everything you do except do the packages mostly outside. Mail goes from my hands straight into the recycling bin, or the insides of the mail we need goes onto the counter. We need to wipe switches and doorknobs off more though. Good reminder! It’s hard to be “perfect” with any of this and I just feel that doing our best will have to be good enough. It sounds like you’re doing an excellent job!


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> We made an effort to eat all the leftovers too, but we didn't do that well last week. Some things ended up being thrown away. We just didn't like them. I just got another grocery order this morning. It was delivered before we were even out of bed. I had set it up before I went to bed. The doorbell woke us up at 7 am. I had ordered 1 pound of ground beef but 3 pounds was substituted. I don't know how I'm going to use that up. I was just going to make tacos. I don't make that many meals that use hamburger.


Could you freeze the meat you don’t need immediately? What an early delivery. I’m sorry it interrupted your sleep!


----------



## Rhl2987

cowgirlsboots said:


> I haven´t seen anybody in our town wearing a mask so far which I do not understand as the cases are coming nearer. There definetely are several only 25 kms away.
> With being stared at I would have been ok, but people laughed. Not even all turned away from me for doing so, some barely could hold it... I had some "funny" remarks out of the off, too.
> People in my town are strange!


That is just downright ridiculous.


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> I haven't seen anyone wearing a mask but I haven't gone further than the mailbox for over a month, except for 2 trips in which we never left the car, and didn't see anyone out.


People out for walks in our neighborhoods wear masks, although I would say it’s maybe 25% of the people we see out.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> I was out today for a follow up on my foot surgery. When I arrived, they had a sign on the door telling us not to come in but to call and check in. Then they would call when the doctor was ready to see us.   So, we could wait in the hall or in our cars. I think that was a great system. (And, good news. No more bandages! Whoop!)
> 
> From there I had to go to WalMart to pick up things he told me I needed (oddly, one of them was styrofoam cups) to aid in my recovery.  I was extremely frustrated because there was no sanitizer at the door for hands or carts. And, people weren’t keeping any distance.
> 
> The governor of my state has said he is going to repeal most of the social distancing requirements to help revive the state economy. In contrast, my politicians in my home state are calling for extended and increased measures.
> 
> I don’t think anyone knows what we should do and most are making this up as we go. I think about how a few weeks ago most media was saying masks were of no help or were even a problem because it kept people touching their faces. Now, the CDC (US) recommends we _do_ wear masks.  It’s frustrating.
> 
> Meanwhile, in lighter news. I’ve only worn two bags since all this started. My bag wear stats are going to be pure awful this year.


I’m happy to hear the great news, at least!! YAY for no more bandages!


----------



## Rhl2987

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Late post: week of April 5th, white and cream.
> 
> Here are my collection: white prada medium double tote, and Louis Vuitton mini capucine in white lizard skin.


That lizard is beautiful!! Love both of these!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> Side note. My incredible boredom has caused me to root out wayward extras in the house to sell. Nothing meaningful but all unneeded. Facebook marketplace is great for this. When someone wants to buy, I leave the item on my driveway and then they send me the $$ via cashapp when they pick up. No face to face. No touching.
> 
> Happily everyone has been honest. No stolen items. Lol!  But, everything is so inexpensive, I wouldn’t be bothered if they did.
> 
> I’m going take all the proceeds and split them up as extra tips when I can see my hair stylist, nail tech and wax esthetician. I figure they all have to be pretty hard hit from weeks of not working. This is an easy way for me to help out while I get unneeded things out of my house.
> 
> (I swear Mr. S and I do all we can not to have an extra cotton ball. How do some things STILL manage to lurk in hidden spaces?)


Good for you and you are sweet to find such a good way to use the funds!


----------



## Rhl2987

jblended said:


> Firstly  that people have let their guard down and are not distancing at the super market. I'm seeing a lot of the same, as are my friends all over the world. I think every country has a section of the population that is in denial.
> 
> Secondly, please don't be upset or hurt by people laughing because you are being cautious. I have a thread on here about people commenting on me, pointing and laughing at me, and I've had a boss who told me not to let him see my face in the morning because my ugliness ruins his day. I was involved in an accident and have indentations from where my face was broken as a result, and I have some burn marks on my face from an abusive ex who would put his cigarettes out on my cheeks.
> Now, I realise this is nothing like your situation but I mean to show you that I'm used to people pointing and laughing rudely when I'm out and about.
> The worst is that I overhear parents telling their kids to stay away from the weird looking girl- I don't think they should be teaching their kids that. I imagine what they'd say to their kids if they saw someone disabled or with an amputated limb.
> I've had people in grocery stores audibly say that if they had my face they would commit suicide. It's sad that people can openly mock another human being for no reason.
> 
> I always make a point to make eye contact with those talking about me and smile the warmest smile I can. Sometimes we need to remind _others _we are human and we are nice. It snaps them out of their own bubble and makes them stop. Sometimes we need to remind _ourselves _to be gracious because they don't know any better and it's not their fault that this is their limited thinking.
> 
> In any case, they're laughing because you are being sensible and cautious whereas they are being reckless with their lives and those of others. You should hold your head up proudly and let those words roll off of you, because you are the one in the right and they will be grateful for people like you who are helping to fight the spread of covid.
> Don't let anyone's ill-informed opinion and bad manners hurt your feelings.
> 
> Okay, I'm going back into my hole. Every time I post on this thread it turns into a mini-rant!


Thank you for sharing and coming to stand up for our @cowgirlsboots. I just wanted to say that I admire and respect how empowered you are and steadfast in your opinions and standing up for others. I will try to be just a fraction as brave as you are. It’s hard for me to stick my neck out but I’ve done it in the past (in defense of others). Truly I find it hardest to do for myself.


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> I'm so sorry people treat you that way. I can't imagine people being that cruel, but then I realize they can. I appreciate the way you respond. You are a hero. Do you find people treat you differently when you are wearing a mask?
> 
> When I was in my 20s, I got a skin disease that made my face look horrible. The doctors didn't know what I had, and everything they did made it worse. I stayed with my parents while I was recovering and didn't return to work. I didn't know if it would ever get better. My mom was wonderful with me. She took me out for walks and drives. My father didn't want to be seen with me. My mom wanted to treat me to dinner out but my father wanted me to stay hidden in the house. Lucky for me, my immune system eventually fought off the disease and I recovered.


Wow, dear. I’m shocked at your father’s reaction but happy at your Mom’s. And happier still that you’ve recovered!


----------



## Rhl2987

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My brown collection!! Louis Vuitton, Gucci, Hermes, Longchamp, Faure le page, bottega veneta.


Just the eye candy we needed!!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> I used really dislike wicker / straw bags. Now, I think they are too cute and want one! @dcooney4 - yours is one of the cutest I’ve seen!


I was the same way!! Now I would love a mini Kelly picnic and the one I’ve been eyeing is less than $50 on Amazon! I probably won’t get in for awhile though. No reason just yet.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> Took a sec to google wicker baskets. This one is a cutie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710668
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I don’t know that I want to spend that 1) on a non leather bags 2) on a bag I’ll use seasonally  and even then rarely and 3) on Miu Miu since resale isn’t great and they aren’t known for quality.
> 
> Hmmm...maybe I can put this on my hunt resale list. I haven’t been hunting but, it will at least keep it on my radar.


So cute!! Also be on the lookout for discounts because there are TONS out there. I found a store that is selling all designers (apart from Chanel) for 25% off. Perhaps you will find a wicker piece in the new market that is at an acceptable discount to you! It does seem that the preloved market is loosening as well though.


----------



## Rhl2987

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m still in the silver Reeboks (because I still haven´t had the energy to look for my black mules and find some marabou feathers to make them into budoir slippers I feel a craving for) but have made a little effort today: black 70ies maxi dress and my crochet stole for warmth.
> View attachment 4710689


Oh how absolutely lovely, my dear!!


----------



## Rhl2987

Katinahat said:


> Hi Rhl and Elaine,
> 
> Thanks for your best wishes. My children are a young teen and a preteen both quite studious and academic. They will be getting remote work set via a Virtual Learning Environment which lets them submit back. They will also be having some group/teacher video conferencing once it is set up securely. My work is in education management so Home Schooling doesn’t hold any concerns for me other than managing it for hundreds of others. My children will work hard so I’ll just be quashing the occasional sibling falling outs and helping when they get stuck. The new laptops will help for this term as they were sharing my ancient one which isn’t really up to it. I use a machine supplied by my employer.
> 
> Ticket to Ride is a great train game. I’ll find a picture of the board mid game to post.
> 
> The colouring books came from Amazon and I bought Large sets of good quality pens and colouring pencils to use from there too.
> 
> This is the game set out - sorry it’s sideways on.
> View attachment 4709096
> 
> 
> And these are the books I ordered. The first two are a bit too similar. Too many trees and leaves - my green and brown pens will run out first!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4709097
> View attachment 4709098
> View attachment 4709099


Wow, your work sounds intimidating but I’m sure that you do an amazing job! 

Thank you so much for sharing!! We received our puzzle yesterday and I think we’re 1/3 of the way. It’s hard because we’re juggling the baby and work during the day, I FaceTime with friends, and we only have about 1.5 hours at night to watch a show and unwind before bed. Not much time for puzzling!


----------



## Rhl2987

Just got myself caught up here! We’ve had a busy first half of the week and a nice and also tiring weekend that did not feel any bit more restful or related than the week. Mostly because we have to entertain a baby the whole time! 

I have been thinking about @Sparkletastic question about bags that we love but don’t fit our aesthetic. I have to say that my Kelly and Birkin bags are probably the ones I would put in this category! My Chanel 19 and mini Roulis bags fit my aesthetic in that they’re all fairly easy and worry free. I feel fussy and a bit high maintenance when I wear my B/K bags that I have to watch out for what they’re rubbing against, bumping on, etc. They are my most beautiful bags but are not very “me.” I wonder what that means about my collection!! 

I think the Chanel black square mini with adjustable strap would have been “me” simply because it would have been so easy to wear. But now they’re sold out everywhere and I refuse to purchase it full price. I’ve found a couple places recently that have done 10% off Chanel but this bag was already long gone.


----------



## Rhl2987

I have been keeping up with my routine and doing pretty well overall. I still wear jeans daily and some type of top I’d wear out of the house but still maintain my overall casual look. No makeup still! And enjoying my new skincare routine. I will give myself a facial treatment this weekend. We’re trying to this of ways to keep my daughter entertained and this has been my best idea yet. It’s her first birthday next week so I ordered a cake and cupcakes in the theme of her favorite book! I’m looking forward to that, particularly since it means some fancy sweet treats around the house for a couple days. 

Love seeing everyone’s beautiful bags and seeing how you all are faring. Stay well, my friends!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m still in the silver Reeboks (because I still haven´t had the energy to look for my black mules and find some marabou feathers to make them into budoir slippers I feel a craving for) but have made a little effort today: black 70ies maxi dress and my crochet stole for warmth.
> View attachment 4710689


You look fabulous! I like the belt!


----------



## More bags

keodi said:


> beautiful collection!  I only own 1 tan/brown bag my Hermes Double sens tote
> View attachment 4710706



Beautiful DS keodi!


----------



## More bags

Rhl2987 said:


> I have been keeping up with my routine and doing pretty well overall. I still wear jeans daily and some type of top I’d wear out of the house but still maintain my overall casual look. No makeup still! And enjoying my new skincare routine. I will give myself a facial treatment this weekend. We’re trying to this of ways to keep my daughter entertained and this has been my best idea yet. It’s her first birthday next week so I ordered a cake and cupcakes in the theme of her favorite book! I’m looking forward to that, particularly since it means some fancy sweet treats around the house for a couple days.
> 
> Love seeing everyone’s beautiful bags and seeing how you all are faring. Stay well, my friends!


It took me a moment to realize your adorable DD was sitting in a plastic tub! That is an awesome pic! Happy early first birthday to your little one and congratulations mom and dad on the big milestone! 
I remember our first DS’s first birthday and thinking phew, we kept him alive for a whole year! There is so much you don’t know with a new baby and he’s the first born grandchild on both sides of the family, so we relied on our friends and family for answering questions and providing support!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Rhl2987 said:


> I’m so sorry about all that you’re feeling. It’s truly a time of many emotions and much stress and overwhelm.
> 
> Is there anything that always cheers you up or at least pulls you out of your mind, whether it be reading, watching a movie, taking a bath, exercising, meditating, napping, baking a dessert? I wish you were able to find something that could help even a little bit! I was in the exact same spot about a month ago, or less, and building my morning routine saved me. Wake up, workout, shower, do my new skincare routine, put on normal clothes during the week, and dress my daughter in normal clothes as well. Without one of these steps, my mental state would be in the same place. I was having a hard time getting out of bed during the day unless my daughter needed me, and was extremely irritable and sad, even depressed. This has lifted my spirits immensely. I’ve also purchased a few new pairs of shoes since the very beginning of this thing, and the latest two should be arriving soon! I will share them here.
> 
> I hope you can find something that will boost your cheer!


+1 on getting back to my regular routine as much as possible. Because of the shelter in place order and the recovery / pain from my foot, I had “devolved” into a pretty low place for me. PJ’s, ponytail, no makeup and irritable attitude.  Over the last week, I have had less pain and been able to dispense with the crutches / boot/ bandages on my foot which feels like FREEDOM!  Now, I’m doing my hair, putting on makeup and wearing nice-ish casual clothes. I feel a ton better.  I want to get back to my regular workout routine but that is going to have to wait until I’m a bit more healed. So I’m walking and stretching. Better than nothing





Rhl2987 said:


> I’m happy to hear the great news, at least!! YAY for no more bandages!


Thank you, thank you, thank you! It’s been ELEVEN WEEKS on crutches, in a walking boot and then bandaged in a special shoe. So, it’s effectively been 11 weeks I’ve been on close to house arrest. I still have pain and can’t get wear heels or dance (he said it will be another 3 months for that) but, I am reeeeaaally ready to get out of my house!!!


Rhl2987 said:


> Just got myself caught up here! We’ve had a busy first half of the week and a nice and also tiring weekend that did not feel any bit more restful or related than the week. Mostly because we have to entertain a baby the whole time!
> 
> I have been thinking about @Sparkletastic question about bags that we love but don’t fit our aesthetic. I have to say that my Kelly and Birkin bags are probably the ones I would put in this category! My Chanel 19 and mini Roulis bags fit my aesthetic in that they’re all fairly easy and worry free. I feel fussy and a bit high maintenance when I wear my B/K bags that I have to watch out for what they’re rubbing against, bumping on, etc. They are my most beautiful bags but are not very “me.” I wonder what that means about my collection!!
> 
> I think the Chanel black square mini with adjustable strap would have been “me” simply because it would have been so easy to wear. But now they’re sold out everywhere and I refuse to purchase it full price. I’ve found a couple places recently that have done 10% off Chanel but this bag was already long gone.


I would bet that once your baby (and any future babies) are middle school aged you will rediscover your B/K bags and wear them like crazy. Life stage has a lot to do with wardrobe choices.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Let’s have fun and play with our collections a bit.  ** PLEASE SHARE PICTURES IF YOU CAN **

What is your favorite bag?
What is the bag that is most “like you”? 
What is your most used bag?
I’ll go first. 

Favorite  - Dior Ltd Edition Diorama in cream and gold 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Most like me - Diorama Silver microcannage Diorama
	

		
			
		

		
	



Most used - Fendi Large Black By the Way


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Let’s have fun and play with our collections a bit.  ** PLEASE SHARE PICTURES IF YOU CAN **
> 
> What is your favorite bag?
> What is the bag that is most “like you”?
> What is your most used bag?
> I’ll go first.
> 
> Favorite  - Dior Ltd Edition Diorama in cream and gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710783
> 
> Most like me - Diorama Silver microcannage Diorama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710785
> 
> Most used - Fendi Large Black By the Way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710784


This is interesting. Did I remember that you once said you were disappointed in the Fendi because it was too boring? I personally like it. 

Those Diors are gorgeous!


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> I have been keeping up with my routine and doing pretty well overall. I still wear jeans daily and some type of top I’d wear out of the house but still maintain my overall casual look. No makeup still! And enjoying my new skincare routine. I will give myself a facial treatment this weekend. We’re trying to this of ways to keep my daughter entertained and this has been my best idea yet. It’s her first birthday next week so I ordered a cake and cupcakes in the theme of her favorite book! I’m looking forward to that, particularly since it means some fancy sweet treats around the house for a couple days.
> 
> Love seeing everyone’s beautiful bags and seeing how you all are faring. Stay well, my friends!


Look at that adorable belly and those feet!


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> Could you freeze the meat you don’t need immediately? What an early delivery. I’m sorry it interrupted your sleep!


Yes, I'm sure I can. I would have just preferred to only have fresh. It doesn't cook as well once it has been frozen.


----------



## dcooney4

keodi said:


> beautiful collection!  I only own 1 tan/brown bag my Hermes Double sens tote
> View attachment 4710706


Stunning leather and I love the lining color.


----------



## missie1

Sparkletastic said:


> Let’s have fun and play with our collections a bit.  ** PLEASE SHARE PICTURES IF YOU CAN **
> 
> What is your favorite bag?
> What is the bag that is most “like you”?
> What is your most used bag?
> I’ll go first.
> 
> Favorite  - Dior Ltd Edition Diorama in cream and gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710783
> 
> Most like me - Diorama Silver microcannage Diorama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710785
> 
> Most used - Fendi Large Black By the Way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710784
> 
> [/QUOTE





MrsMBunboxing said:


> My brown collection!! Louis Vuitton, Gucci, Hermes, Longchamp, Faure le page, bottega veneta.





MrsMBunboxing said:


> My brown collection!! Louis Vuitton, Gucci, Hermes, Longchamp, Faure le page, bottega veneta.


now this is a brown collection.  So lovely


----------



## missie1

Sparkletastic said:


> Ohmigiodness!  This is a few seasons “old” but I’m in love. Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710672


This seems more your style and will look great with summer dresses. It’s also a great neutral.


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> I have been keeping up with my routine and doing pretty well overall. I still wear jeans daily and some type of top I’d wear out of the house but still maintain my overall casual look. No makeup still! And enjoying my new skincare routine. I will give myself a facial treatment this weekend. We’re trying to this of ways to keep my daughter entertained and this has been my best idea yet. It’s her first birthday next week so I ordered a cake and cupcakes in the theme of her favorite book! I’m looking forward to that, particularly since it means some fancy sweet treats around the house for a couple days.
> 
> Love seeing everyone’s beautiful bags and seeing how you all are faring. Stay well, my friends!


She is adorable.


----------



## missie1

ElainePG said:


> You're right! And until last week, I was going out occasionally to the grocery store because I was being careful. Plus, as you say, packages come into the house, so it's impossible to totally quarantine.
> 
> And then I went to the grocery store, and five days later I came down with an upper respiratory infection.  Of course, you can imagine what I worried about!
> 
> Fortunately, it was only (only!) pleurisy. I have a wonderful pulmonologist. She sent me to the hospital (the hospital! eek!) for a chest X-ray, she saw me in her office EARLY the next morning, before any other patients arrived, she listened to my chest, she confirmed that it was only (only!) pleurisy. One week, and lots of prednisone, later… and I'm on the mend.
> 
> But. Now Mr. PG and I are banned from all outside-the-house errands other than outdoor walks. We just can't take the chance with my health. And when packages come to the house, they get opened *outside* and the boxes go *directly* to recycle. Then we wash our hands for a hundred years.
> 
> But of course we're older, and I'm at risk. I don't know that everyone has to be that careful. We're just following my doctor's orders. And I feel much calmer, now that we have a good plan to keep me healthy.
> 
> I think everyone has to balance what feels safe with what feels do-able.


Hi Elaine,
So glad to hear your ok.  Yes follow Dr. orders and stay in.


----------



## dcooney4

Favorite Bag is my Prada
Most me is LV Petit Bucket
Most used is Mz Wallace Fulton Crossbody


----------



## missie1

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m so sorry. Sending you hugs. I’m really struggling too. So, I suspect I know to some extent how you feel.  Is there a goal or some positive outcome you can work towards right now? When I get teary / sad, I try to focus on doing something that will make this tough time seem “worth it” in some way.
> 
> And, the times that doesn’t work, I baby myself, eat some buttery toast (hence my widened thighs) and take a nap. We can’t be warriors 24/7.  Perhaps you can do something indulgent just for you,
> 
> I’m the odd girl out on this topic, I fear.  I don’t have any issues with eating animals or utilizing skins & furs as long as the animals in question aren’t being farmed / hunted into extinction. Enjoy your bags. Using vs pitching that is absolutely a wonderful option.
> We stock 3 months deep in general because I despise shopping. (yes, it even extends into groceries.) So, we haven’t had to worry about getting anything except non-freezable perishables.  I still go to the grocery every 10 days or so to get those and cherish my time out of the house since we aren’t on quarantine but on shelter at home.
> 
> Today I had to run some other errands (post office, pharmacy, etc.) and made note of how many times I touched surfaces. I don’t see a good way to keep the virus out of just house unless I stay in completely. With touch pads, signatures requiring the use of a stylus, touching items in the grocery, store, I’m bound to be coming into contact with the virus at one point. The only way I can see to solve this is to completely stay in the house (but then I’ll still touch packages delivered same day) or time go our but wear gloves that I pitch into a trash bag in my car for every stop. And even with the latter, what to do with produce and other items I touched in store? They have to come in the house fairly quickly sooooooo?


Hi Spark,
We have same struggle with items from the store. I of course have not left this house in over a month.  DH has forbidden me to leave because of my Health issues and I was sick for 3 weeks.  We have extra  fridge in garage so when he comes with groceries he wipes everything down in garage and puts in that fridge.  Then he gradually bring items into house as we need them.


----------



## momasaurus

jblended said:


> I wish we could eradicate stigmas all together. If this pandemic has proven anything, it is that we are all human and, as such, we are operating on a level playing field.


I hope you are right. But I find that a lot of Americans like to place blame on others. We push other people away in order to define ourselves. But we are a country of others!!!


----------



## missie1

What is your favorite bag-Red Chanel Jumbo Single Flap




What is the bag that is most “like you”? This is a tough one. Maybe my Denim Chanel flap
What is your most used bag? My LV Artsy.  I have love hate relationship with this bag. It’s my workhorse and it holds so much but I’m sick of it.  Well at least I have gotten my money’s worth. I cant find pic of it


----------



## momasaurus

Sparkletastic said:


> Took a sec to google wicker baskets. This one is a cutie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710668
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I don’t know that I want to spend that 1) on a non leather bags 2) on a bag I’ll use seasonally  and even then rarely and 3) on Miu Miu since resale isn’t great and they aren’t known for quality.
> 
> Hmmm...maybe I can put this on my hunt resale list. I haven’t been hunting but, it will at least keep it on my radar.


That one *is* cute! I forgot to include my wicker bag in my pic. Last year (or the year before?) from J. McLaughlin. About one fortieth the price of the H wicker bags, LOL.
Not the most useful or everyday purse, but totally fun when you want a wicker bag!


----------



## momasaurus

Swanky said:


> Hi!
> 
> Just a friendly reminder that this isn't a Covid thread, please stay on topic
> We have many other threads to discuss the virus, a whole forum in fact now!
> 
> Thanks!


I would much rather talk about it here, where we know each other. The thread hasn't totally derailed.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> You look fabulous! I like the belt!


Aww, thanks! The belt is actually part of the dress. En embellished yoke.


----------



## momasaurus

keodi said:


> beautiful collection!  I only own 1 tan/brown bag my Hermes Double sens tote
> View attachment 4710706


This is great. What are the leathers/colors?


----------



## momasaurus

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Nice collection!


Thank you. Yours is most impressive!!!


----------



## momasaurus

Rhl2987 said:


> I have been keeping up with my routine and doing pretty well overall. I still wear jeans daily and some type of top I’d wear out of the house but still maintain my overall casual look. No makeup still! And enjoying my new skincare routine. I will give myself a facial treatment this weekend. We’re trying to this of ways to keep my daughter entertained and this has been my best idea yet. It’s her first birthday next week so I ordered a cake and cupcakes in the theme of her favorite book! I’m looking forward to that, particularly since it means some fancy sweet treats around the house for a couple days.
> 
> Love seeing everyone’s beautiful bags and seeing how you all are faring. Stay well, my friends!


Adorable picture! And that ribbed top is in H's new color Vert criquet, which I love love love!
Happy Birthday to your cutie. We look forward to pix of the cake and cupcakes!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I don't know how I'm going to use that up. I was just going to make tacos. I don't make that many meals that use hamburger.


You could make a pot of Chili con Carne and freeze it in portions or make a batch of meatballs to freeze and use later in various dishes? I hate cooking so always go for the simple nourishing solutions...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

keodi said:


> beautiful collection!  I only own 1 tan/brown bag my Hermes Double sens tote
> View attachment 4710706


That´s a very lovely "relaxed" H bag! Very nice!


----------



## Rhl2987

More bags said:


> It took me a moment to realize your adorable DD was sitting in a plastic tub! That is an awesome pic! Happy early first birthday to your little one and congratulations mom and dad on the big milestone!
> I remember our first DS’s first birthday and thinking phew, we kept him alive for a whole year! There is so much you don’t know with a new baby and he’s the first born grandchild on both sides of the family, so we relied on our friends and family for answering questions and providing support!


Thank you! You are so sweet! I definitely asked friends where I could, but very few of my close friends have babies! It helped immensely finding 3 other women in my area who had babies right around the same time. They became the community I could rely on with any questions or concerns. Then it became second nature or at least doing what came instinctively. I rely on my Mama instincts often and try so hard to support those around me who are pregnant or new mothers. I would love to create a larger support structure like that someday. There are so many women out there who struggle postpartum with not knowing what to do, how to feel, why they feel a certain way, etc. Happy to have made it this far and I swear the stages just get more and more fun, although she started having little temper tantrums a couple months ago! Oh dear..


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> +1 on getting back to my regular routine as much as possible. Because of the shelter in place order and the recovery / pain from my foot, I had “devolved” into a pretty low place for me. PJ’s, ponytail, no makeup and irritable attitude.  Over the last week, I have had less pain and been able to dispense with the crutches / boot/ bandages on my foot which feels like FREEDOM!  Now, I’m doing my hair, putting on makeup and wearing nice-ish casual clothes. I feel a ton better.  I want to get back to my regular workout routine but that is going to have to wait until I’m a bit more healed. So I’m walking and stretching. Better than nothingThank you, thank you, thank you! It’s been ELEVEN WEEKS on crutches, in a walking boot and then bandaged in a special shoe. So, it’s effectively been 11 weeks I’ve been on close to house arrest. I still have pain and can’t get wear heels or dance (he said it will be another 3 months for that) but, I am reeeeaaally ready to get out of my house!!!
> I would bet that once your baby (and any future babies) are middle school aged you will rediscover your B/K bags and wear them like crazy. Life stage has a lot to do with wardrobe choices.


That all sounds incredible!! What a whole new world for you! I hope that the pain subsides, the remainder, of the healing is quick, and we all get to see some dancing videos soon hehe. 

Good reminder to not purge all my B/K’s just yet!


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> Yes, I'm sure I can. I would have just preferred to only have fresh. It doesn't cook as well once it has been frozen.


You are right. We sometimes resort to this when it’s right on the verge of needing to be tossed.


----------



## Rhl2987

missie1 said:


> Hi Spark,
> We have same struggle with items from the store. I of course have not left this house in over a month.  DH has forbidden me to leave because of my Health issues and I was sick for 3 weeks.  We have extra  fridge in garage so when he comes with groceries he wipes everything down in garage and puts in that fridge.  Then he gradually bring items into house as we need them.


I’m glad that you are feeling better!!


----------



## Rhl2987

missie1 said:


> What is your favorite bag-Red Chanel Jumbo Single Flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the bag that is most “like you”? This is a tough one. Maybe my Denim Chanel flap
> What is your most used bag? My LV Artsy.  I have love hate relationship with this bag. It’s my workhorse and it holds so much but I’m sick of it.  Well at least I have gotten my money’s worth. I cant find pic of it


Lovely! Is that denim still new? I would love a denim Chanel flap but I wear so much denim that I just can’t picture it working for me. It’s awesome!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Let’s have fun and play with our collections a bit.  ** PLEASE SHARE PICTURES IF YOU CAN **
> 
> What is your favorite bag?
> What is the bag that is most “like you”?
> What is your most used bag?
> I’ll go first.
> 
> Favorite  - Dior Ltd Edition Diorama in cream and gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710783
> 
> Most like me - Diorama Silver microcannage Diorama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710785
> 
> Most used - Fendi Large Black By the Way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710784



Aww, let´s play! I´m responding without much thinking as I believe that´ll bring out the most honest results.

What is your favorite bag?

My favourite bag at the moment is the saddle.

It makes me truly happy! Seeing the photo, yes, I know, this one needs a bit of tlc... but I fear the gorgeous leather scent might go away when I use any kind of product on it... and it´s this particular scent of Dior leather that fills my heart and all my senses with joy to the extent I say "I taste Dior". Why can´t there be any perfume like it?





What is the bag that is most “like you”?




The Dior Diva mirrors my inner self- the shell doesn´t match it most of the times, but inside I´ll always be the romantic visual story teller...


What is your most used bag?

The humble "lovely" definetely is my most used bag atm.


----------



## Rhl2987

momasaurus said:


> Adorable picture! And that ribbed top is in H's new color Vert criquet, which I love love love!
> Happy Birthday to your cutie. We look forward to pix of the cake and cupcakes!


What a nice observation! I haven’t had that color on my wishlist but you’re certainly making me reconsider! It is a happy color. Do you have a bag request in for that color?


----------



## Rhl2987

cowgirlsboots said:


> Aww, let´s play! I´m responding without much thinking as I believe that´ll bring out the most honest result.
> 
> What is your favorite bag?
> 
> My favourite bag at the moment is the saddle.
> 
> It makes me truly happy! Seeing the photo, yes, I know, this one needs a bit of tlc... but I fear the gorgeous leather scent might go away when I use any kind of product on it... and it´s this particular scent of Dior leather that fills my heart and all my senses with joy to the extent I say "I taste Dior". Why can´t there be any perfume like it?
> 
> View attachment 4710947
> 
> 
> 
> What is the bag that is most “like you”?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710948
> 
> The Dior Diva mirrors my inner self- the shell doesn´t match it most of the times, but inside I´ll always be the romantic visual story teller...
> 
> 
> What is your most used bag?
> 
> The humble "lovely" definetely is my most used bag atm.
> 
> View attachment 4710950


These are all so awesome! Since you have leopard print as “the most you” do you like leopard print clothing at all?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Rhl2987 said:


> You are right. We sometimes resort to this when it’s right on the verge of needing to be tossed.


I prefer to fry it before freezing to later use in "one pot dishes".


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Rhl2987 said:


> These are all so awesome! Since you have leopard print as “the most you” do you like leopard print clothing at all?


Thank-you!  
Well, I adore leopard print, but don´t have leopard print shirts/ dresses any more.
When I was younger...make that 20 years.. I owned and wore an assortment of homemade leopard print dresses. My boss used to hate them and my co-workers ask did I have a night job...
I feel I´m too old to get away with them, now. It would need highest quality to make them work at my age, I believe. Any "household quality" definetely looks cheap. 
I do have some leopard/ animal print winter coats, though: two printed lambskins from the 60ies and one actual wild cat. Plus a tiger printed velvety coat. I do wear these and they feel absolutely like me.


----------



## missie1

Rhl2987 said:


> Lovely! Is that denim still new? I would love a denim Chanel flap but I wear so much denim that I just can’t picture it working for me. It’s awesome!!


Hi yes.  It’s the Spring collection 2020. I love it and plan to never wear with anything denim.  It will be like a denim jacket. Works with everything and never matches


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Let’s have fun and play with our collections a bit.  ** PLEASE SHARE PICTURES IF YOU CAN **
> 
> What is your favorite bag?
> What is the bag that is most “like you”?
> What is your most used bag?
> I’ll go first.
> 
> Favorite  - Dior Ltd Edition Diorama in cream and gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710783
> 
> Most like me - Diorama Silver microcannage Diorama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710785
> 
> Most used - Fendi Large Black By the Way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710784


Gorgeous bags and fun game. The Diors are beautiful. Amazing to see the range of looks with the same style bag!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Favorite Bag is my Prada
> Most me is LV Petit Bucket
> Most used is Mz Wallace Fulton Crossbody


Yay dc, great bags. I love the stitching on your Prada!


----------



## More bags

missie1 said:


> What is your favorite bag-Red Chanel Jumbo Single Flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the bag that is most “like you”? This is a tough one. Maybe my Denim Chanel flap
> What is your most used bag? My LV Artsy.  I have love hate relationship with this bag. It’s my workhorse and it holds so much but I’m sick of it.  Well at least I have gotten my money’s worth. I cant find pic of it


Welcome back missie1! Your Chanels are beautiful. I love your red Jumbo, perfect colour! The denim flap is cool. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## More bags

Rhl2987 said:


> Thank you! You are so sweet! I definitely asked friends where I could, but very few of my close friends have babies! It helped immensely finding 3 other women in my area who had babies right around the same time. They became the community I could rely on with any questions or concerns. Then it became second nature or at least doing what came instinctively. I rely on my Mama instincts often and try so hard to support those around me who are pregnant or new mothers. I would love to create a larger support structure like that someday. There are so many women out there who struggle postpartum with not knowing what to do, how to feel, why they feel a certain way, etc. Happy to have made it this far and I swear the stages just get more and more fun, although she started having little temper tantrums a couple months ago! Oh dear..


Having or creating a new mom community is so important for a new mom’s sanity. Kudos to you, you’re doing great!

I started a mom’s running club after baby #1 and a mom’s walk/run club after baby #2. I appreciated the companionship of others who were at the same stage of life and I looked forward to regular active time with the babies and my friends! The time passes so quickly! Enjoy each stage!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Aww, let´s play! I´m responding without much thinking as I believe that´ll bring out the most honest results.
> 
> What is your favorite bag?
> 
> My favourite bag at the moment is the saddle.
> 
> It makes me truly happy! Seeing the photo, yes, I know, this one needs a bit of tlc... but I fear the gorgeous leather scent might go away when I use any kind of product on it... and it´s this particular scent of Dior leather that fills my heart and all my senses with joy to the extent I say "I taste Dior". Why can´t there be any perfume like it?
> 
> View attachment 4710947
> 
> 
> 
> What is the bag that is most “like you”?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710948
> 
> The Dior Diva mirrors my inner self- the shell doesn´t match it most of the times, but inside I´ll always be the romantic visual story teller...
> 
> 
> What is your most used bag?
> 
> The humble "lovely" definetely is my most used bag atm.
> 
> View attachment 4710950


@cowgirlsboots I love your choices. The Saddle is beautiful and the Diva leopard print puts a smile on my face. We’ve talked before about how useful the Lovely is. It is great to see the range of styles all within the same design house.


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> This is interesting. Did I remember that you once said you were disappointed in the Fendi because it was too boring? I personally like it.
> 
> Those Diors are gorgeous!


Thanks for the compliments on my bags!  It’s not that I find the Fendi boring. I like the styling and have even thought of getting a smaller one in red. Plus, the functionality is perfect - I usually hate divided bags but this has a center divided section that just works beautifully.  My issue with it is that I’ve worn it so much I’m just dead tired of it.  And, I don’t like that sagging at the bottom corners. I think that is an intentional element of the design but, I don’t have to like it. Lol!  I don’t see me ever selling it because it’s so incredibly functional and low key. But, I do need to get another black bag to take off some of the “pressure” to wear. Like I did when I just bought the YSL camera to take pressure off of my LV LockMe II BB.  

Right now, however, I’m wearing my Jimmy Choo Raven when I go out. It’s nice to see that bag again as I hadn’t been wearing it. Still loooove the leather!  


missie1 said:


> This seems more your style and will look great with summer dresses. It’s also a great neutral.


That’s what I thought as well (good with summer dresses). And I think I could figure out how to wear it better than I could the ivory C jumbo. I’ve never been more happy to offload a bag as when I sold that. 


dcooney4 said:


> Favorite Bag is my Prada
> Most me is LV Petit Bucket
> Most used is Mz Wallace Fulton Crossbody


I can totally see you being the LV bucket - great looking, stylish, high quality but unpretentious. 


missie1 said:


> What is your favorite bag-Red Chanel Jumbo Single Flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the bag that is most “like you”? This is a tough one. Maybe my Denim Chanel flap
> What is your most used bag? My LV Artsy.  I have love hate relationship with this bag. It’s my workhorse and it holds so much but I’m sick of it.  Well at least I have gotten my money’s worth. I cant find pic of it


How are you enjoying your denim flap? I thought you were going the Lady Dior route. 


momasaurus said:


> That one *is* cute! I forgot to include my wicker bag in my pic. Last year (or the year before?) from J. McLaughlin. About one fortieth the price of the H wicker bags, LOL.
> Not the most useful or everyday purse, but totally fun when you want a wicker bag!


Would love to see a photo. 


Rhl2987 said:


> That all sounds incredible!! What a whole new world for you! I hope that the pain subsides, the remainder, of the healing is quick, and we all get to see some dancing videos soon hehe.
> 
> Good reminder to not purge all my B/K’s just yet!


Thanks for the well wishes. I’m so bummed. I had signed up for two dance classes starting in May. Seems neither my toe nor Covid are agreeing with my plans. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Aww, let´s play! I´m responding without much thinking as I believe that´ll bring out the most honest results.
> 
> What is your favorite bag?
> 
> My favourite bag at the moment is the saddle.
> 
> It makes me truly happy! Seeing the photo, yes, I know, this one needs a bit of tlc... but I fear the gorgeous leather scent might go away when I use any kind of product on it... and it´s this particular scent of Dior leather that fills my heart and all my senses with joy to the extent I say "I taste Dior". Why can´t there be any perfume like it?
> 
> View attachment 4710947
> 
> 
> 
> What is the bag that is most “like you”?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710948
> 
> The Dior Diva mirrors my inner self- the shell doesn´t match it most of the times, but inside I´ll always be the romantic visual story teller...
> 
> 
> What is your most used bag?
> 
> The humble "lovely" definetely is my most used bag atm.
> 
> View attachment 4710950


If the animal print bag is your personality, we would be fast friends, my dear. I imagine you outgoing, confident, fun loving and quirky. 

I wonder if there is an unscented leather lotion you could use on the Dior? 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you!
> Well, I adore leopard print, but don´t have leopard print shirts/ dresses any more.
> When I was younger...make that 20 years.. I owned and wore an assortment of homemade leopard print dresses. My boss used to hate them and my co-workers ask did I have a night job...
> I feel I´m too old to get away with them, now. It would need highest quality to make them work at my age, I believe. Any "household quality" definetely looks cheap.
> I do have some leopard/ animal print winter coats, though: two printed lambskins from the 60ies and one actual wild cat. Plus a tiger printed velvety coat. I do wear these and they feel absolutely like me.


I don’t think anyone is too old for animal print. If anything, before the recent re-awakening to animal print in the last few seasons, most people had started to feel it was for older ladies.  I recall a post on tPB a couple years back where they essentially said anyone who carried an animal print bag was kinda loud and dated like a mob wife from the Sopranos. I was a bit off out because I’ve never stopped loving animal print and wish I had a good one in my collection. To me, they are a great “bold” neutral. So, wear your leopard dresses and know that you have better taste than the minions who would be so classless as to comment.


----------



## Sparkletastic

missie1 said:


> Hi yes.  It’s the Spring collection 2020. I love it and plan to never wear with anything denim.  It will be like a denim jacket. Works with everything and never matches


Speaking of denim. I need a good denim jacket. I donated the two I had last year. Anyone have suggestions for one fitted though the waist?


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Let’s have fun and play with our collections a bit.  ** PLEASE SHARE PICTURES IF YOU CAN **
> 
> What is your favorite bag?
> What is the bag that is most “like you”?
> What is your most used bag?
> I’ll go first.
> 
> Favorite  - Dior Ltd Edition Diorama in cream and gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710783
> 
> Most like me - Diorama Silver microcannage Diorama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710785
> 
> Most used - Fendi Large Black By the Way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710784


These three bags were also in my top 4 most carried bags in 2019.

Favourite - Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calfskin Ruthenium Hardware


Most like Me - Hermes Etain Bolide 31 Taurillon Clemence GHW


Most Used - Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM Clemence


----------



## Cookiefiend

Rhl2987 said:


> I have been keeping up with my routine and doing pretty well overall. I still wear jeans daily and some type of top I’d wear out of the house but still maintain my overall casual look. No makeup still! And enjoying my new skincare routine. I will give myself a facial treatment this weekend. We’re trying to this of ways to keep my daughter entertained and this has been my best idea yet. It’s her first birthday next week so I ordered a cake and cupcakes in the theme of her favorite book! I’m looking forward to that, particularly since it means some fancy sweet treats around the house for a couple days.
> 
> Love seeing everyone’s beautiful bags and seeing how you all are faring. Stay well, my friends!


Adorable! 


Sparkletastic said:


> Let’s have fun and play with our collections a bit.  ** PLEASE SHARE PICTURES IF YOU CAN **
> 
> What is your favorite bag?
> What is the bag that is most “like you”?
> What is your most used bag?
> I’ll go first.
> 
> Favorite  - Dior Ltd Edition Diorama in cream and gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710783
> 
> Most like me - Diorama Silver microcannage Diorama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710785
> 
> Most used - Fendi Large Black By the Way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710784


I totally agree with the Diorama being most like you - it made me smile to see that you chose that one. Sparkletastic indeed! 


dcooney4 said:


> Favorite Bag is my Prada
> Most me is LV Petit Bucket
> Most used is Mz Wallace Fulton Crossbody


Beautiful! 


missie1 said:


> What is your favorite bag-Red Chanel Jumbo Single Flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the bag that is most “like you”? This is a tough one. Maybe my Denim Chanel flap
> What is your most used bag? My LV Artsy.  I have love hate relationship with this bag. It’s my workhorse and it holds so much but I’m sick of it.  Well at least I have gotten my money’s worth. I cant find pic of it


Oh gosh - that red is gorgeous! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Aww, let´s play! I´m responding without much thinking as I believe that´ll bring out the most honest results.
> 
> What is your favorite bag?
> 
> My favourite bag at the moment is the saddle.
> 
> It makes me truly happy! Seeing the photo, yes, I know, this one needs a bit of tlc... but I fear the gorgeous leather scent might go away when I use any kind of product on it... and it´s this particular scent of Dior leather that fills my heart and all my senses with joy to the extent I say "I taste Dior". Why can´t there be any perfume like it?
> 
> View attachment 4710947
> 
> 
> 
> What is the bag that is most “like you”?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710948
> 
> The Dior Diva mirrors my inner self- the shell doesn´t match it most of the times, but inside I´ll always be the romantic visual story teller...
> 
> 
> What is your most used bag?
> 
> The humble "lovely" definetely is my most used bag atm.
> 
> View attachment 4710950


Lovely! Everyone loves a romantic visual story teller! 


Sparkletastic said:


> Speaking of denim. I need a good denim jacket. I donated the two I had last year. Anyone have suggestions for one fitted though the waist?


I found one last year that I love by Faconnable. Honestly, I'm not certain that it's fitted through the waist, but the denim is perfect. It's not so darn heavy and bulky like my old one was. 


More bags said:


> These three bags were also in my top 4 most carried bags in 2019.
> 
> Favourite - Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calfskin Ruthenium Hardware
> View attachment 4711018
> 
> Most like Me - Hermes Etain Bolide 31 Taurillon Clemence GHW
> View attachment 4711020
> 
> Most Used - Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM Clemence
> View attachment 4711021


Beautiful - all 3!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Adorable!
> 
> I totally agree with the Diorama being most like you - it made me smile to see that you chose that one. Sparkletastic indeed!
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> Oh gosh - that red is gorgeous!
> 
> Lovely! Everyone loves a romantic visual story teller!
> 
> I found one last year that I love by Faconnable. Honestly, I'm not certain that it's fitted through the waist, but the denim is perfect. It's not so darn heavy and bulky like my old one was.
> 
> Beautiful - all 3!


Thank you Cookie


----------



## Sparkletastic

More bags said:


> These three bags were also in my top 4 most carried bags in 2019.
> 
> Favourite - Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calfskin Ruthenium Hardware
> View attachment 4711018
> 
> Most like Me - Hermes Etain Bolide 31 Taurillon Clemence GHW
> View attachment 4711020
> 
> Most Used - Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM Clemence
> View attachment 4711021


All beautiful bags. And, I do see the Bolide being like you. Classic, beautiful, calming (color).


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> You could make a pot of Chili con Carne and freeze it in portions or make a batch of meatballs to freeze and use later in various dishes? I hate cooking so always go for the simple nourishing solutions...


Thanks for the ideas. I love meatballs but DH doesn't but I'll see if he'll be okay with that. The last time I tried making chili, it didn't come out very good, but I could try again.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Well, you live in CA after all, don't you?


  

There's that! 

Although Mr. PG is originally a New Englander, a former Red Sox fan, and all the rest of it. HATED California… even though he'd never been here, simply on principle! But that's a story for another day!


----------



## ElainePG

etoupebirkin said:


> Just found this thread — Brown and tan, I'll play!!!
> View attachment 4709789


Ohmigosh… what an incredible photo! Gorgeous brown & tan collection.


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you @Sparkletastic! I´m sorry you are feeling low, too!
> 
> At the moment there doesn´t seem to be anything to motivate me.
> Everything I do feels so meaningless. All I feel I need to do is cry, but can´t.
> 
> For example last week I altered a very messy dress, finally got it to fit after days so that not even my DH who is my worst critic found any fault and then I put it away well knowing I won´t have any chance to wear it... days spent without reaching anything.
> Yesterday I sat for hours researching and hunting down a Longchamp amazone bag- what for? I know it won´t meet my quality standards. I simply can´t forget the SA in the Paris airport store taking the bag I wanted to see out of a storage cabinet stuffed with bags in clear plastic bags of the crackling type as if they were cheapest counterfeit...  Result: none, but being sure I don´t want it. On to hunting for an Aigner Lucy... I´m laughing now! I had this bag, found it wrong for myself though it´s lovely and gave it to my daughter...
> It´s all spinning in menaingless circles, sitting here slumped over the computer as this is the only posture for me to not feel cold to the core.
> Not even chocolate helps nor listening to The Doors.
> Rant over. Thank-you for listening!
> 
> DH just reminded me the fridge has been empty for days. I need to go to the grocery store and am scared. Still no news on when the schools will re-open and very frightened they might do it next week.


I'm so sorry you're having a hard time, @cowgirlsboots . The whole world is in a frightening situation now, and I think everyone has hours (or days, or weeks) when they feel like this. It's the natural human instinct to either run or to curl up into a little ball and hide.

You can definitely come here to cry, scream, or rant.


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> Back from the grocery store and I am totally shocked! No hand desinfectant at the entry any more and people do not keep any distance anymore. They shop like they used to do before covid, standing in clusters and chatting, brushing by other people....   I wore a mask and had people stare, turn around and laugh or comment from the off.... would have loved to run away.


Noooooooo! That's very scary.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I'm getting frustrated that I can't get some of the ingredients I like to use, but I don't think I'll risk leaving the house to shop until it is considered safe. They aren't available from instacart even if I know they are in the grocery store. I can understand how Mr. Cookie feels. Swiss isn't the same as gruyere. I think there is a risk with anything that is delivered, but not as big of a risk as going out in public to get those things myself.
> 
> DH is obsessive when a package is delivered. He won't touch them. He "supervises" when I bring them in and open them. I just use my bare hands to pick up the box. I put it down on our tile floor. I have dedicated scissors I use to open packages. I remove the contents, then take the packing to the trash or the garage. Then I wash my hands. I pick up my sanitizing spray and spray my scissors and any of the items that can get wet. Then I put them away. I wash my hands again. If I touched any doorknobs or light switches I spray those.
> 
> DH acts like I'm not being careful enough, yet yesterday he brought in the mail and dropped it next to where I was sitting. I didn't want the mail put there. What I've been doing with mail is opening everything, throwing away the envelopes, and then washing my hands.


As @momasaurus said, we each have to develop our own routines that feel comfortable to us (and to whoever we live with, if we don't live alone). Plus, we're all learning, as the scientists understand more about this virus.

It sounds as though you have it down to a system that works for you. 

I just got my water bill in today's mail. Up a bit (not a ton, but definitely up) from last month. I guess I've been keeping coronovirus out of our house by washing everything in sight… twice!


----------



## ElainePG

muchstuff said:


> We have our share of idiots here too. There was a protest downtown the other day (admittedly, small) by a bunch of conspiracy theorists with placards stating "down with government control" .


I couldn't bring myself to press the "like" button on this post.


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> I haven´t seen anybody in our town wearing a mask so far which I do not understand as the cases are coming nearer. There definetely are several only 25 kms away.
> *With being stared at I would have been ok, but people laughed. Not even all turned away from me for doing so, some barely could hold it... I had some "funny" remarks out of the off, too. *
> People in my town are strange!


So, what did you do??? Did you keep the mask on?
I thought that in Europe, everyone was wearing masks, but I guess that's not true.


----------



## keodi

Sparkletastic said:


> Let’s have fun and play with our collections a bit.  ** PLEASE SHARE PICTURES IF YOU CAN **
> 
> What is your favorite bag?
> What is the bag that is most “like you”?
> What is your most used bag?
> I’ll go first.
> 
> Favorite  - Dior Ltd Edition Diorama in cream and gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710783
> 
> Most like me - Diorama Silver microcannage Diorama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710785
> 
> Most used - Fendi Large Black By the Way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710784


The Dior bags!


dcooney4 said:


> Stunning leather and I love the lining color.


Thank you!


momasaurus said:


> This is great. What are the leathers/colors?


Leather is Clemence, and the tan colour is Gold/ and the inner color is Hermes classic orange. In the summer months I wear the bag on the orange side.


cowgirlsboots said:


> That´s a very lovely "relaxed" H bag! Very nice!


Thank you it's one of my most used bags!


Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks for the compliments on my bags!  It’s not that I find the Fendi boring. I like the styling and have even thought of getting a smaller one in red. Plus, the functionality is perfect - I usually hate divided bags but this has a center divided section that just works beautifully.  My issue with it is that I’ve worn it so much I’m just dead tired of it.  And, I don’t like that sagging at the bottom corners. I think that is an intentional element of the design but, I don’t have to like it. Lol!  I don’t see me ever selling it because it’s so incredibly functional and low key. But, I do need to get another black bag to take off some of the “pressure” to wear. Like I did when I just bought the YSL camera to take pressure off of my LV LockMe II BB.
> 
> Right now, however, I’m wearing my Jimmy Choo Raven when I go out. It’s nice to see that bag again as I hadn’t been wearing it. Still loooove the leather!
> 
> That’s what I thought as well (good with summer dresses). And I think I could figure out how to wear it better than I could the ivory C jumbo. I’ve never been more happy to offload a bag as when I sold that.
> I can totally see you being the LV bucket - great looking, stylish, high quality but unpretentious.
> How are you enjoying your denim flap? I thought you were going the Lady Dior route.
> Would love to see a photo.
> Thanks for the well wishes. I’m so bummed. I had signed up for two dance classes starting in May. Seems neither my toe nor Covid are agreeing with my plans.
> If the animal print bag is your personality, we would be fast friends, my dear. I imagine you outgoing, confident, fun loving and quirky.
> 
> I wonder if there is an unscented leather lotion you could use on the Dior?
> *I don’t think anyone is too old for animal print.* If anything, before the recent re-awakening to animal print in the last few seasons, most people had started to feel it was for older ladies.  I recall a post on tPB a couple years back where they essentially said anyone who carried an animal print bag was kinda loud and dated like a mob wife from the Sopranos. I was a bit off out because I’ve never stopped loving animal print and wish I had a good one in my collection. To me, they are a great “bold” neutral. So, wear your leopard dresses and know that you have better taste than the minions who would be so classless as to comment.


I agree! I had leopard print fendi baguette back in the day, I regret selling it!


More bags said:


> These three bags were also in my top 4 most carried bags in 2019.
> 
> Favourite - Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calfskin Ruthenium Hardware
> View attachment 4711018
> 
> Most like Me - Hermes Etain Bolide 31 Taurillon Clemence GHW
> View attachment 4711020
> 
> Most Used - Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM Clemence
> View attachment 4711021


 beautiful, all of them! and all of them are on my wishlist!


Sparkletastic said:


> All beautiful bags. And, I do see the Bolide being like you. Classic, beautiful, calming (color).


Agreed!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> I was out today for a follow up on my foot surgery. When I arrived, they had a sign on the door telling us not to come in but to call and check in. Then they would call when the doctor was ready to see us.   So, we could wait in the hall or in our cars. I think that was a great system. (And, good news. No more bandages! Whoop!)
> 
> From there I had to go to WalMart to pick up things he told me I needed (oddly, one of them was styrofoam cups) to aid in my recovery.  I was extremely frustrated because there was no sanitizer at the door for hands or carts. And, people weren’t keeping any distance.
> 
> The governor of my state has said he is going to repeal most of the social distancing requirements to help revive the state economy. In contrast, my politicians in my home state are calling for extended and increased measures.
> 
> I don’t think anyone knows what we should do and most are making this up as we go. I think about how a few weeks ago most media was saying masks were of no help or were even a problem because it kept people touching their faces. Now, the CDC (US) recommends we _do_ wear masks.  It’s frustrating.
> 
> Meanwhile, in lighter news. I’ve only worn two bags since all this started. My bag wear stats are going to be pure awful this year.


First, congrats on getting the bandages off. Great news! And I'm not gonna ask what the styrofoam cups were for, but I'l admit that a funny image comes to mind! 

Terrible that the customers in the WalMart weren't being sensible. I had to go into a CVS last week to pick up antibiotics and everyone waiting at the pharmacy section was standing 6 feet apart (there was tape on the floor). Most customers were wearing masks (I was), and some were wearing gloves (I was).

Which two bags have you carried since all this started? Are they your favorites, or are they the easiest to clean???


----------



## ElainePG

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Late post: week of April 5th, white and cream.
> 
> Here are my collection: white prada medium double tote, and Louis Vuitton mini capucine in white lizard skin.


That mini Capucine!!!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> DH would have problems with that if I wasn't with him. He doesn't carry a phone! I wonder if they have any patients who don't have phones with them.
> 
> Sometimes you have to do what you need to keep yourself safe regardless of what the government tells you. *We're probably going to continue to isolate, at least for awhile, when our governor ends the stay at home order.*


Same here. And then, when we do ease back in, we'll prioritize.


----------



## keodi

What is your favorite bag?
My Hermes Kelly, so beautiful, and classic!




What is the bag that is most “like you”? 
My Hermes Trim I 38cm






What is your most used bag?
My Hermes double sens, my most used bag of 2019


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m going take all the proceeds and split them up as extra tips when I can see my hair stylist, nail tech and wax esthetician. I figure they all have to be pretty hard hit from weeks of not working. This is an easy way for me to help out while I get unneeded things out of my house.
> 
> (I swear Mr. S and I do all we can not to have an extra cotton ball. *How do some things STILL manage to lurk in hidden spaces?*)


Extra tips: what a lovely idea!

Didn't you know? Cotton balls reproduce in dark corners at night when nobody can see them.


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> Firstly  that people have let their guard down and are not distancing at the super market. I'm seeing a lot of the same, as are my friends all over the world. I think every country has a section of the population that is in denial.
> 
> Secondly, please don't be upset or hurt by people laughing because you are being cautious. I have a thread on here about people commenting on me, pointing and laughing at me, and I've had a boss who told me not to let him see my face in the morning because my ugliness ruins his day. I was involved in an accident and have indentations from where my face was broken as a result, and I have some burn marks on my face from an abusive ex who would put his cigarettes out on my cheeks.
> Now, I realise this is nothing like your situation but I mean to show you that I'm used to people pointing and laughing rudely when I'm out and about.
> The worst is that I overhear parents telling their kids to stay away from the weird looking girl- I don't think they should be teaching their kids that. I imagine what they'd say to their kids if they saw someone disabled or with an amputated limb.
> I've had people in grocery stores audibly say that if they had my face they would commit suicide. It's sad that people can openly mock another human being for no reason.
> 
> I always make a point to make eye contact with those talking about me and smile the warmest smile I can. Sometimes we need to remind _others _we are human and we are nice. It snaps them out of their own bubble and makes them stop. Sometimes we need to remind _ourselves _to be gracious because they don't know any better and it's not their fault that this is their limited thinking.
> 
> In any case, they're laughing because you are being sensible and cautious whereas they are being reckless with their lives and those of others. You should hold your head up proudly and let those words roll off of you, because you are the one in the right and they will be grateful for people like you who are helping to fight the spread of covid.
> Don't let anyone's ill-informed opinion and bad manners hurt your feelings.
> 
> Okay, I'm going back into my hole. Every time I post on this thread it turns into a mini-rant!


Amazing post. Thank you.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> In the future there is going to be a lot more mask-wearing in public, as the virus comes and goes over the next year or so. Some people will wear, and others not. People are going to have to get used to it. Eventually, I hope, there will no longer be an "Asian" or "sick" or "overly cautious" stigma associated with wearing a mask. (I know I'm sort of fantasizing here.)


I think you're exactly right.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> Took a sec to google wicker baskets. This one is a cutie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710668
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I don’t know that I want to spend that 1) on a non leather bags 2) on a bag I’ll use seasonally  and even then rarely and 3) on Miu Miu since resale isn’t great and they aren’t known for quality.
> 
> Hmmm...maybe I can put this on my hunt resale list. I haven’t been hunting but, it will at least keep it on my radar.


You're right… what a cute bag! I didn't see the price?


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> That is a gorgeous scarf. I can never work out quite how to wear them!


There are a lot of youtube instructions available. That's how I learned! Here's one that I've used:


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> Good luck! My friend enters a lot of writing competitions. I hope that you do well!


Thank you!


----------



## missie1

Rhl2987 said:


> I’m glad that you are feeling better!!


Thanks


Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks for the compliments on my bags!  It’s not that I find the Fendi boring. I like the styling and have even thought of getting a smaller one in red. Plus, the functionality is perfect - I usually hate divided bags but this has a center divided section that just works beautifully.  My issue with it is that I’ve worn it so much I’m just dead tired of it.  And, I don’t like that sagging at the bottom corners. I think that is an intentional element of the design but, I don’t have to like it. Lol!  I don’t see me ever selling it because it’s so incredibly functional and low key. But, I do need to get another black bag to take off some of the “pressure” to wear. Like I did when I just bought the YSL camera to take pressure off of my LV LockMe II BB.
> 
> Right now, however, I’m wearing my Jimmy Choo Raven when I go out. It’s nice to see that bag again as I hadn’t been wearing it. Still loooove the leather!
> 
> That’s what I thought as well (good with summer dresses). And I think I could figure out how to wear it better than I could the ivory C jumbo. I’ve never been more happy to offload a bag as when I sold that.
> I can totally see you being the LV bucket - great looking, stylish, high quality but unpretentious.
> How are you enjoying your denim flap? I thought you were going the Lady Dior route.
> Would love to see a photo.
> Thanks for the well wishes. I’m so bummed. I had signed up for two dance classes starting in May. Seems neither my toe nor Covid are agreeing with my plans.
> If the animal print bag is your personality, we would be fast friends, my dear. I imagine you outgoing, confident, fun loving and quirky.
> 
> I wonder if there is an unscented leather lotion you could use on the Dior?
> I don’t think anyone is too old for animal print. If anything, before the recent re-awakening to animal print in the last few seasons, most people had started to feel it was for older ladies.  I recall a post on tPB a couple years back where they essentially said anyone who carried an animal print bag was kinda loud and dated like a mob wife from the Sopranos. I was a bit off out because I’ve never stopped loving animal print and wish I had a good one in my collection. To me, they are a great “bold” neutral. So, wear your leopard dresses and know that you have better taste than the minions who would be so classless as to comment.


I haven’t carried it yet.  I got sick 2 days after I got it.  I’ve been in house on quarantine since. I have such plans for it with dresses and printed outfits. 
You got rid of the ivory Flap  with the Bijoux chain.....I loved that chain.


----------



## keodi

ElainePG said:


> There are a lot of youtube instructions available. That's how I learned! Here's one that I've used:



great video! off to watch it!


----------



## essiedub

Rhl2987 said:


> I have been keeping up with my routine and doing pretty well overall. I still wear jeans daily and some type of top I’d wear out of the house but still maintain my overall casual look. No makeup still! And enjoying my new skincare routine. I will give myself a facial treatment this weekend. We’re trying to this of ways to keep my daughter entertained and this has been my best idea yet. It’s her first birthday next week so I ordered a cake and cupcakes in the theme of her favorite book! I’m looking forward to that, particularly since it means some fancy sweet treats around the house for a couple days.
> 
> Love seeing everyone’s beautiful bags and seeing how you all are faring. Stay well, my friends!


Oh my goodness!  that is so cute! At first I was  wondering if she was sitting on a rug made of rice and how you made that..and then I see the container! What a cool idea! That’s a forever photo!


----------



## Katinahat

ElainePG said:


> There are a lot of youtube instructions available. That's how I learned! Here's one that I've used:



Thanks, this is really helpful, might have to wait until I stop wearing just jeans and sweatshirts though.


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> I have been keeping up with my routine and doing pretty well overall. I still wear jeans daily and some type of top I’d wear out of the house but still maintain my overall casual look. No makeup still! And enjoying my new skincare routine. I will give myself a facial treatment this weekend. We’re trying to this of ways to keep my daughter entertained and this has been my best idea yet. It’s her first birthday next week so I ordered a cake and cupcakes in the theme of her favorite book! I’m looking forward to that, particularly since it means some fancy sweet treats around the house for a couple days.
> 
> Love seeing everyone’s beautiful bags and seeing how you all are faring. Stay well, my friends!


Happy early birthday to your daughter. I love the idea that you're giving her a little party. I'm guessing that you and your DH will take a ton of pix, and share them with everyone. And with her, too, when she's older! Will you make it a virtual party, so that far-away relatives can join in, or is that JUST too much work???

P.S. What's her favorite book?


----------



## ElainePG

missie1 said:


> Hi Spark,
> We have same struggle with items from the store. I of course have not left this house in over a month.  DH has forbidden me to leave because of my Health issues and I was sick for 3 weeks.  We have extra  fridge in garage so when he comes with groceries he wipes everything down in garage and puts in that fridge.  Then he gradually bring items into house as we need them.


I'm so sorry to hear that you were sick for such a long time, @missie1 .  Are you better now???


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> I would much rather talk about it here, where we know each other. The thread hasn't totally derailed.


----------



## ElainePG

missie1 said:


> Hi yes.  It’s the Spring collection 2020. I love it and *plan to never wear with anything denim*.  It will be like a denim jacket. Works with everything and never matches


So if it doesn't get worn with denim, would you wear it (just for example) with black? I don't have a denim bag (though I'm in love with yours!) but I always struggle with how to wear my denim jackets. If you put a denim jacket with jeans, it looks like a (strange) suit. Unless (maybe?) it's a light wash jacket with dark wash jeans. 

So how is it done? I have two very nice denim jackets, a light wash and a dark wash, and I never know how to style them other than the obvious pairing with black jeans.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> These three bags were also in my top 4 most carried bags in 2019.
> 
> Favourite - Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calfskin Ruthenium Hardware
> View attachment 4711018
> 
> Most like Me - Hermes Etain Bolide 31 Taurillon Clemence GHW
> View attachment 4711020
> 
> Most Used - Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM Clemence
> View attachment 4711021


Beautiful bag/scarf/pen pairings, @More bags


----------



## ElainePG

keodi said:


> What is your favorite bag?
> My Hermes Kelly, so beautiful, and classic!
> 
> View attachment 4711127
> 
> 
> What is the bag that is most “like you”?
> My Hermes Trim I 38cm
> 
> View attachment 4711128
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your most used bag?
> My Hermes double sens, my most used bag of 2019
> 
> View attachment 4711130


All three are beyond beautiful, @keodi . You have terrific taste in handbags!


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> All beautiful bags. And, I do see the Bolide being like you. Classic, beautiful, calming (color).


Thanks for the kind words Sparkle. 
I also want to send you a shout out for suggesting great questions, to share our bag pics and ponder our collections, such fun! I love everyone’s eye candy!


----------



## missie1

ElainePG said:


> So if it doesn't get worn with denim, would you wear it (just for example) with black? I don't have a denim bag (though I'm in love with yours!) but I always struggle with how to wear my denim jackets. If you put a denim jacket with jeans, it looks like a (strange) suit. Unless (maybe?) it's a light wash jacket with dark wash jeans.
> 
> So how is it done? I have two very nice denim jackets, a light wash and a dark wash, and I never know how to style them other than the obvious pairing with black jeans.


So You have to think of denim as a neutral and treat it as such.  I would wear lighter denim jacket with all white.  Especially white jeans and top.  You have beautiful scarves to drape around neck and your done.  I also wear mine with maxi or pleated midi skirts.  It also depends on cut of your denim jacket.


----------



## ElainePG

Thank you, everyone, for all the well-wishes.    It took a week, but I'm getting over the pleurisy. I needed to start on a second round of antibiotics yesterday, but I do seem to be fighting it off. It's just slow, and I need to be patient. Lots of naps. 

I'm incredibly grateful that I have excellent medical support. So many people in this country don't, and they end up either in Urgent Care or the emergency department.

In the meantime, I convalesced with a bit of online browsing. 

I didn't buy a handbag, but I did treat myself to a pair of shoes at Nordstrom that were 33% off… plus "free," because I had more than enough Nordstrom Notes. They aren't particularly sexy, but I do like the color. And I know they're comfy, because I already own them in navy.


----------



## ElainePG

missie1 said:


> So You have to think of denim as a neutral and treat it as such.  I would wear lighter denim jacket with all white.  Especially white jeans and top.  You have beautiful scarves to drape around neck and your done.  I also wear mine with maxi or pleated midi skirts.  It also depends on cut of your denim jacket.


Thank you for the great advice, @missie1 . My denim jackets are both pinched in at the waist, then flared out a bit at the hips, so I agree that they would work with my H scarves. Funny, I hadn't thought of that! 

Just checked: the light wash is Calvin Klein, and the dark wash is Theory. The Calvin Klein is more "cowboy"-ish, with silver buttons, so probably better with one of my small H bandannas. But the Theory has bone (or maybe plastic?) buttons, so could be worn with a 90cm scarf.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Speaking of denim. I need a good denim jacket. I donated the two I had last year. Anyone have suggestions for one fitted though the waist?


As I never button my denim jackets up I usually buy them a size or two too small which makes them nice and fitted- or I wear the hand me downs from my daughters. My favourite one must be almost 20 years old. I painted the back. The photo is from 2015...


----------



## missie1

More bags said:


> Welcome back missie1! Your Chanels are beautiful. I love your red Jumbo, perfect colour! The denim flap is cool. Thanks for sharing the pics.


Thanks. Glad to be back....I do still love my red flap.  It’s Chanel perfection to me lol


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> I'm so sorry you're having a hard time, @cowgirlsboots . The whole world is in a frightening situation now, and I think everyone has hours (or days, or weeks) when they feel like this. It's the natural human instinct to either run or to curl up into a little ball and hide.
> 
> You can definitely come here to cry, scream, or rant.


Thank-you! Coming here always helps!


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> First, congrats on getting the bandages off. Great news! And I'm not gonna ask what the styrofoam cups were for, but I'l admit that a funny image comes to mind!
> 
> Terrible that the customers in the WalMart weren't being sensible. I had to go into a CVS last week to pick up antibiotics and everyone waiting at the pharmacy section was standing 6 feet apart (there was tape on the floor). Most customers were wearing masks (I was), and some were wearing gloves (I was).
> 
> Which two bags have you carried since all this started? Are they your favorites, or are they the easiest to clean???


Styrofoam cups....
In having one foot out of commission, I tended to hop around instead of using my crutches.  It seemed easier at the time but, now I’ve strained my Achilles’ tendon on the OTHER foot. (Sheesh!). My doctor told me to get styrofoam cups fill them with water and freeze. Then tear off the bottom and rub the ice directly on the tendon for 10-15 min. He wants me to do this as many times as I can stand it per day.  I am not usually picky picky about recycling but, this is making me flinch a bit. So I’m going to look for recyclable cups online today. 


ElainePG said:


> You're right… what a cute bag! I didn't see the price?


The straw Miu Miu is $1492 at Saks. 


missie1 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I haven’t carried it yet.  I got sick 2 days after I got it.  I’ve been in house on quarantine since. I have such plans for it with dresses and printed outfits.
> You got rid of the ivory Flap  with the Bijoux chain.....I loved that chain.


I’m so sorry you’ve been ill again.

Yes, I sold the ivory flap and was giddy!  It really didn’t work for me. I still have my beautiful grey sf Jumbo with the ‘07 Bijoux chain which I preferred to the ‘08. I’m done with Chanel for a while. I may possibly add a black back in but, not any time soon. Too many other pretty bags out there. 


ElainePG said:


> So if it doesn't get worn with denim, would you wear it (just for example) with black? I don't have a denim bag (though I'm in love with yours!) but I always struggle with how to wear my denim jackets. If you put a denim jacket with jeans, it looks like a (strange) suit. Unless (maybe?) it's a light wash jacket with dark wash jeans.
> 
> So how is it done? I have two very nice denim jackets, a light wash and a dark wash, and I never know how to style them other than the obvious pairing with black jeans.


I know you asked Missie but I wanted to pipe in. A great demon jacket is so versatile. I wear mine over dresses when it’s a bit chilly and it keeps the look of some of the dressier ones from being to prim. I also like them over any non blue monochromatic look like black top and pants.

For a while, “stars” were throwing them on top of ball gowns. I hated that look but, everyone likes different things.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> So, what did you do??? Did you keep the mask on?
> I thought that in Europe, everyone was wearing masks, but I guess that's not true.


Of course I kept my mask on and even stayed in the shop and finished my shopping. Running away wouldn´t have helped. In my town nobody seems to wear a mask. You can´t buy any real medical ones anywhere anyway. All I have is my homemade makeshift stuff. I made a box full for my family in North Rhine Westphalia, too.


----------



## missie1

cowgirlsboots said:


> As I never button my denim jackets up I usually buy them a size or two too small which makes them nice and fitted- or I wear the hand me downs from my daughters. My favourite one must be almost 20 years old. I painted the back. The photo is from 2015...
> View attachment 4711198


I love this.  So cute


----------



## More bags

keodi said:


> The Dior bags!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Leather is Clemence, and the tan colour is Gold/ and the inner color is Hermes classic orange. In the summer months I wear the bag on the orange side.
> 
> Thank you it's one of my most used bags!
> 
> I agree! I had leopard print fendi baguette back in the day, I regret selling it!
> 
> beautiful, all of them! and all of them are on my wishlist!
> 
> Agreed!


Thanks keodi! I hope your wishlist bags find their way to you soon!


----------



## missie1

Sparkletastic said:


> Styrofoam cups....
> In having one foot out of commission, I tended to hop around instead of using my crutches.  It seemed easier at the time but, now I’ve strained my Achilles’ tendon on the OTHER foot. (Sheesh!). My doctor told me to get styrofoam cups fill them with water and freeze. Then tear off the bottom and rub the ice directly on the tendon for 10-15 min. He wants me to do this as many times as I can stand it per day.  I am not usually picky picky about recycling but, this is making me flinch a bit. So I’m going to look for recyclable cups online today.
> 
> The straw Miu Miu is $1492 at Saks.
> I’m so sorry you’ve been ill again.
> 
> Yes, I sold the ivory flap and was giddy!  It really didn’t work for me. I still have my beautiful grey sf Jumbo with the ‘07 Bijoux chain which I preferred to the ‘08. I’m done with Chanel for a while. I may possibly add a black back in but, not any time soon. Too many other pretty bags out there.
> I know you asked Missie but I wanted to pipe in. A great demon jacket is so versatile. I wear mine over dresses when it’s a bit chilly and it keeps the look of some of the dressier ones from being to prim. I also like them over any non blue monochromatic look like black top and pants.
> 
> For a while, “stars” were throwing them on top of ball gowns. I hated that look but, everyone likes different things.


It’s a never ending roller coaster with my health.  The grey is awesome with that chain.  It’s funny how even  Chanel gets boring after awhile.  Prior to the Denim flap I bought two Fendi bags which added some variation to my collection.  I had been wanting denim bag for awhile but I I didn’t want to get one that would look dated in few years.  Felt  it should be Chanel flap as it’s classic style in trendy material.  Also revised my total count from 15 to allow 30 bags.  I now have to count clutches and crossbody bags.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Beautiful bag/scarf/pen pairings, @More bags


Thanks Elaine. While my bags are hibernating, I have been wearing scarves and using my pens.


----------



## Rhl2987

keodi said:


> What is your favorite bag?
> My Hermes Kelly, so beautiful, and classic!
> 
> View attachment 4711127
> 
> 
> What is the bag that is most “like you”?
> My Hermes Trim I 38cm
> 
> View attachment 4711128
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your most used bag?
> My Hermes double sens, my most used bag of 2019
> 
> View attachment 4711130


Love these! I'm an H scarf lover and your Index Palmarum is gorgeous!


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> As I never button my denim jackets up I usually buy them a size or two too small which makes them nice and fitted- or I wear the hand me downs from my daughters. My favourite one must be almost 20 years old. I painted the back. The photo is from 2015...
> View attachment 4711198


Great advice. I’m so pear shaped I struggle a bit as they are either too tight round yet waistline or too big over the chest. Tighter and not find up looks better with a dress for holidays but I like to be able to do it up for nights out at home. Solution- have two. They are just Gap ones though so nothing remotely designer. My love is my MK leather jacket for nights out. 

One day we’ll get nights out again. 3 more weeks lock down just announced here but I’m ok with that. It keeps everyone safe.


----------



## Rhl2987

missie1 said:


> It’s a never ending roller coaster with my health.  The grey is awesome with that chain.  It’s funny how even  Chanel gets boring after awhile.  Prior to the Denim flap I bought two Fendi bags which added some variation to my collection.  I had been wanting denim bag for awhile but I I didn’t want to get one that would look dated in few years.  Felt  it should be Chanel flap as it’s classic style in trendy material.  Also revised my total count from 15 to allow 30 bags.  I now have to count clutches and crossbody bags.


Will you have to downsize to get to 15 bags, or does that give you some room for new purchases?


----------



## Rhl2987

essiedub said:


> Oh my goodness!  that is so cute! At first I was  wondering if she was sitting on a rug made of rice and how you made that..and then I see the container! What a cool idea! That’s a forever photo!


Aww thank you! I am so bad and haven't printed a single photo of my daughter!! The only ones we have were taken at daycare and they created artwork with them. I will do that as a part of the bedroom update!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> I don’t think anyone is too old for animal print. If anything, before the recent re-awakening to animal print in the last few seasons, most people had started to feel it was for older ladies.  I recall a post on tPB a couple years back where they essentially said anyone who carried an animal print bag was kinda loud and dated like a mob wife from the Sopranos. I was a bit off out because I’ve never stopped loving animal print and wish I had a good one in my collection. To me, they are a great “bold” neutral. So, wear your leopard dresses and know that you have better taste than the minions who would be so classless as to comment.



You are right @Sparkletastic it´s not being too old for animal print in general, just for cheap animal print. I feel the older I get the better the quality of my clothing has to be for not to look out of place. I tried on leo print in H&M last year and it looked awful! Maybe if I found a nice vintage dress it would work. 

Animal print bags - again not the cheap plastic versions- are real neutrals for me, too and do work with so many plain outfits giving them that little spark of either quirkiness or elegance depending on the type of bag.  

The same goes for shoes and boots. 
I have some  pony fur leopard print flats which look great with absolutely every outfit. They are  Prada, I think. They cost me around 10 Euro pre-loved... and of course the Dior Diva pumps and boots- though I am very careful with them and wouldn´t wear them for every day use. And then there are a pair of Weitzman knee high leopard print pony fur boots which I actually do wear. The folks in my town usually roll their eyes when I turn up wearing these boots,  my 17-year old daughter does the same: "Mama???"


----------



## More bags

keodi said:


> What is your favorite bag?
> My Hermes Kelly, so beautiful, and classic!
> 
> View attachment 4711127
> 
> 
> What is the bag that is most “like you”?
> My Hermes Trim I 38cm
> 
> View attachment 4711128
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your most used bag?
> My Hermes double sens, my most used bag of 2019
> 
> View attachment 4711130


Gorgeous bags keodi! I love your choices. I think we share a similar style aesthetic when it comes to bags.


----------



## Katinahat

Okay so back to bags for me as I’ve missed sharing so many! 

Black week first. That was a long time ago.

Mulberry Lily Glossy Goat With Silver HW - my newest purchase from December 2029. 


MK Python Berkley 


Mulberry Small Bayswater Satchel in NVT with brass HW


Full size Mulberry Seaton normally used for work but not now for home working.


----------



## missie1

Rhl2987 said:


> Will you have to downsize to get to 15 bags, or does that give you some room for new purchases?


It gives room for new purchases but deal with my sissy is I must now  count everything.  I never counted clutches or crossbody bags.  Now I can have max 20 serious bags and 10 clutches crossbody bags.  I really only like to count my flaps but deals a deal so I have 14 good bags including my two workhorse bags.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> If the animal print bag is your personality, we would be fast friends, my dear. I imagine you outgoing, confident, fun loving and quirky.



Well, quirky I definetely am. Outgoing and  confident  I can be, but I need some time to overcome my general fears and warm up towards people. As soon as I know they won´t bite, make fun of me or ask me to leave I´m open for all sorts of fun...


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> As I never button my denim jackets up I usually buy them a size or two too small which makes them nice and fitted- or I wear the hand me downs from my daughters. My favourite one must be almost 20 years old. I painted the back. The photo is from 2015...
> View attachment 4711198





cowgirlsboots said:


> You are right @Sparkletastic it´s not being too old for animal print in general, just for cheap animal print. I feel the older I get the better the quality of my clothing has to be for not to look out of place. I tried on leo print in H&M last year and it looked awful! Maybe if I found a nice vintage dress it would work.
> 
> Animal print bags - again not the cheap plastic versions- are real neutrals for me, too and do work with so many plain outfits giving them that little spark of either quirkiness or elegance depending on the type of bag.
> 
> The same goes for shoes and boots.
> I have some  pony fur leopard print flats which look great with absolutely every outfit. They are  Prada, I think. They cost me around 10 Euro pre-loved... and of course the Dior Diva pumps and boots- though I am very careful with them and wouldn´t wear them for every day use. And then there are a pair of Weitzman knee high leopard print pony fur boots which I actually do wear. The folks in my town usually roll their eyes when I turn up wearing these boots,  my 17-year old daughter does the same: "Mama???"


Great pic above. I think there is one chic mama!


----------



## missie1

cowgirlsboots said:


> You are right @Sparkletastic it´s not being too old for animal print in general, just for cheap animal print. I feel the older I get the better the quality of my clothing has to be for not to look out of place. I tried on leo print in H&M last year and it looked awful! Maybe if I found a nice vintage dress it would work.
> 
> Animal print bags - again not the cheap plastic versions- are real neutrals for me, too and do work with so many plain outfits giving them that little spark of either quirkiness or elegance depending on the type of bag.
> 
> The same goes for shoes and boots.
> I have some  pony fur leopard print flats which look great with absolutely every outfit. They are  Prada, I think. They cost me around 10 Euro pre-loved... and of course the Dior Diva pumps and boots- though I am very careful with them and wouldn´t wear them for every day use. And then there are a pair of Weitzman knee high leopard print pony fur boots which I actually do wear. The folks in my town usually roll their eyes when I turn up wearing these boots,  my 17-year old daughter does the same: "Mama???"


I love a good leopard piece as well.  It’s such a classic and is always in


----------



## Katinahat

And next came grey week. 

Just two in this category. Mulberry Bayswater in Mole Grey with silver HW and Coach Tearose Dinky in Heather. 


Kitten sneaked into this shot last year.  We got him a year ago tomorrow with his brother.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> Okay so back to bags for me as I’ve missed sharing so many!
> 
> Black week first. That was a long time ago.
> 
> Mulberry Lily Glossy Goat With Silver HW - my newest purchase from December 2029.
> View attachment 4711235
> 
> MK Python Berkley
> View attachment 4711236
> 
> Mulberry Small Bayswater Satchel in NVT with brass HW
> View attachment 4711237
> 
> Full size Mulberry Seaton normally used for work but not now for home working.
> View attachment 4711239



Lovely blacks! The MK reminds me of the very first designer bag I bought. It was a patent MK with a golden handle like yours, but less structured. I gave it to my oldest daughter for Christmas years ago. She still wears it for special occasions.


----------



## papertiger

keodi said:


> beautiful collection!  I only own 1 tan/brown bag my Hermes Double sens tote
> View attachment 4710706



Never mind the quality, just look at the quality!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> And next came grey week.
> 
> Just two in this category. Mulberry Bayswater in Mole Grey with silver HW and Coach Tearose Dinky in Heather.
> View attachment 4711244
> 
> Kitten sneaked into this shot last year.  We got him a year ago tomorrow with his brother.
> View attachment 4711241



The coach bag is stunning! The Mulberry is a perfect classic and Kitty is just super cute!


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> And next came grey week.
> 
> Just two in this category. Mulberry Bayswater in Mole Grey with silver HW and Coach Tearose Dinky in Heather.
> View attachment 4711244
> 
> Kitten sneaked into this shot last year.  We got him a year ago tomorrow with his brother.
> View attachment 4711241



Oh beautiful, and the bags a nice too (sorry but he's so lovely )


----------



## papertiger

Rhl2987 said:


> I have been keeping up with my routine and doing pretty well overall. I still wear jeans daily and some type of top I’d wear out of the house but still maintain my overall casual look. No makeup still! And enjoying my new skincare routine. I will give myself a facial treatment this weekend. We’re trying to this of ways to keep my daughter entertained and this has been my best idea yet. It’s her first birthday next week so I ordered a cake and cupcakes in the theme of her favorite book! I’m looking forward to that, particularly since it means some fancy sweet treats around the house for a couple days.
> 
> Love seeing everyone’s beautiful bags and seeing how you all are faring. Stay well, my friends!



Happy Birthday in advance to your little one 

You too XXX


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> Lovely blacks! The MK reminds me of the very first designer bag I bought. It was a patent MK with a golden handle like yours, but less structured. I gave it to my oldest daughter for Christmas years ago. She still wears it for special occasions.


Thanks @cowgirlsboots, it's good to let them try bags out. My eldest tries to borrow the Mulberry bags but I won’t let her yet. She needs to learn to take good care of them. She’s not so fond of the MK.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Let’s have fun and play with our collections a bit.  ** PLEASE SHARE PICTURES IF YOU CAN **
> 
> What is your favorite bag?
> What is the bag that is most “like you”?
> What is your most used bag?
> I’ll go first.
> 
> Favorite  - Dior Ltd Edition Diorama in cream and gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710783
> 
> Most like me - Diorama Silver microcannage Diorama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710785
> 
> Most used - Fendi Large Black By the Way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710784



So pleased the Diors are working out so well, I think they are both works of art.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Favorite Bag is my Prada
> Most me is LV Petit Bucket
> Most used is Mz Wallace Fulton Crossbody



That Prada is a minimalist masterpiece!


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> Oh beautiful, and the bags a nice too (sorry but he's so lovely )


Thanks! He’s turned into quite a character now he’s a bigger boy!


----------



## missie1

Brown Fendi Kan I bag and I totally forgot about my Leopard Valentino flap


----------



## papertiger

missie1 said:


> What is your favorite bag-Red Chanel Jumbo Single Flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the bag that is most “like you”? This is a tough one. Maybe my Denim Chanel flap
> What is your most used bag? My LV Artsy.  I have love hate relationship with this bag. It’s my workhorse and it holds so much but I’m sick of it.  Well at least I have gotten my money’s worth. I cant find pic of it



I need to hear why your Denim Chanel is most like you - casual classic? Classic casual? Easy going  but still fabulous?  ????


----------



## cowgirlsboots

more brown bags...

Here´s an Italian Pollini. I don´t know the year, but it should be on the way to be considered vintage. 



(In the right bottom corner of the photo my Weitzman boots are showing.) 

And on the way out of my room I noticed there´s another brown bag. One I actually love to wear as it is roomy while not too big and easy to wear. It´s a 60ies German Goldpfeil bag made from water bison skin. (Sorry for the dust... )


----------



## Katinahat

I’m on a roll now with my catch up but only have one cream. I’d quite like a white. I saw a white Coach Parker with black hardware a couple of years ago and I really wish I’d bought it! 

Quilted DKNY in beige - now this one my younger DD does use. I rarely do.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Aww, let´s play! I´m responding without much thinking as I believe that´ll bring out the most honest results.
> 
> What is your favorite bag?
> 
> My favourite bag at the moment is the saddle.
> 
> It makes me truly happy! Seeing the photo, yes, I know, this one needs a bit of tlc... but I fear the gorgeous leather scent might go away when I use any kind of product on it... and it´s this particular scent of Dior leather that fills my heart and all my senses with joy to the extent I say "I taste Dior". Why can´t there be any perfume like it?
> 
> View attachment 4710947
> 
> 
> 
> What is the bag that is most “like you”?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710948
> 
> The Dior Diva mirrors my inner self- the shell doesn´t match it most of the times, but inside I´ll always be the romantic visual story teller...
> 
> 
> What is your most used bag?
> 
> The humble "lovely" definetely is my most used bag atm.
> 
> View attachment 4710950



I think we may be Dior black leather saddle leather twins!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

missie1 said:


> Brown Fendi Kan I bag


That´s a sweet one looking like a very elegant cookie!


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> These three bags were also in my top 4 most carried bags in 2019.
> 
> Favourite - Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calfskin Ruthenium Hardware
> View attachment 4711018
> 
> Most like Me - Hermes Etain Bolide 31 Taurillon Clemence GHW
> View attachment 4711020
> 
> Most Used - Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM Clemence
> View attachment 4711021



1.  
2  
3  

I love all your bags!


----------



## papertiger

keodi said:


> What is your favorite bag?
> My Hermes Kelly, so beautiful, and classic!
> 
> View attachment 4711127
> 
> 
> What is the bag that is most “like you”?
> My Hermes Trim I 38cm
> 
> View attachment 4711128
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your most used bag?
> My Hermes double sens, my most used bag of 2019
> 
> View attachment 4711130



Another top crop 

Loving these choices 

Why is the trim most like you (and I notice you have the I in the 38 size, I like the 1 in the 38 and the TII down one size).


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> I think we may be Dior black leather saddle leather twins!


Aww, that´s lovely! According to the number mine is from September 2003.


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> Happy early birthday to your daughter. I love the idea that you're giving her a little party. I'm guessing that you and your DH will take a ton of pix, and share them with everyone. And with her, too, when she's older! Will you make it a virtual party, so that far-away relatives can join in, or is that JUST too much work???
> 
> P.S. What's her favorite book?


Thank you! I've done Zoom meetings for a couple other babies' bdays and there were so many people on the calls that no one really got to chat. We will do a family Zoom (with my family and my husband's family) for singing and the main cake and then call our various friends for a few mins each and let my daughter taste cupcakes during those. Really overdone because I scheduled it all out, but we're not having an actual party so I figure it's okay to plan a bit! 

The book is There's a Dragon in Your Book!


----------



## keodi

papertiger said:


> Another top crop
> 
> Loving these choices
> 
> Why is the trim most like you (and I notice you have the I in the 38 size, I like the 1 in the 38 and the TII down one size).


The trim is a to me, a very comfortable bag to carry, it holds quite a bit, and it's an a  fun pop of colour. I would love to own a trim II in a 35cm at some point..


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> There are a lot of youtube instructions available. That's how I learned! Here's one that I've used:




That's a good one,

These came in a series from Liberty dept store many years ago (my SA there at the time). If people click the Liberty channel the scarf tying is all on one 'play all' list


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, everyone, for all the well-wishes.    It took a week, but I'm getting over the pleurisy. I needed to start on a second round of antibiotics yesterday, but I do seem to be fighting it off. It's just slow, and I need to be patient. Lots of naps.
> 
> I'm incredibly grateful that I have excellent medical support. So many people in this country don't, and they end up either in Urgent Care or the emergency department.
> 
> In the meantime, I convalesced with a bit of online browsing.
> 
> I didn't buy a handbag, but I did treat myself to a pair of shoes at Nordstrom that were 33% off… plus "free," because I had more than enough Nordstrom Notes. They aren't particularly sexy, but I do like the color. And I know they're comfy, because I already own them in navy.
> 
> View attachment 4711177


Love a good pair of comfy shoes! The Mary Jane look is cute.


----------



## keodi

Rhl2987 said:


> Love these! I'm an H scarf lover and your Index Palmarum is gorgeous!


Thank you from another scarf lover!


----------



## Katinahat

And finally it’s brown/tan week


----------



## essiedub

I finally dragged myself back to the drawing board (literally and figuratively) this week. Seriously that was a much needed 4 week break. I was in the garden all day weeding, pruning, transplanting etc..one square foot at a time. The weather was perfect..overcast and in the 60’s.  I love the garden in the spring....I  once said that when I retire, I’d read books, garden, and play golf.  I got a taste of that and I like it. 

Anyway, In reading *Rhl2987’s* post on getting dressed every morning ...ummm well yeah, I can’t just roll around in my sweats all day. So for fun, I am sporting one of my spring coats and carrying my Tods tote..which I was carrying back before S.I.P.  ( Now, I don’t carry anything.) I love coats so I will try to wear them more. Where I live, I don’t really need a coat, but It’s a holdover from growing up in San Francisco (when it used to be chilly) It is still a habit to always carry a coat..mine are really more like raincoat weight (vs. the heavy wool ones)  They sure elevate a dull outfit that my fanciest fleece couldn’t do!  I’d add a scarf but I wanted to show the nifty buttons!


----------



## missie1

papertiger said:


> I need to hear why your Denim Chanel is most like you - casual classic? Classic casual? Easy going  but still fabulous?  ????


Great question PT.  Classic casual with bit of edge.  I do love an effortless style. Classic pieces with modern twist


----------



## keodi

ElainePG said:


> All three are beyond beautiful, @keodi . You have terrific taste in handbags!


Thank you!


----------



## baghabitz34

Katinahat said:


> Okay so back to bags for me as I’ve missed sharing so many!
> 
> Black week first. That was a long time ago.
> 
> Mulberry Lily Glossy Goat With Silver HW - my newest purchase from December 2029.
> View attachment 4711235
> 
> MK Python Berkley
> View attachment 4711236
> 
> Mulberry Small Bayswater Satchel in NVT with brass HW
> View attachment 4711237
> 
> Full size Mulberry Seaton normally used for work but not now for home working.
> View attachment 4711239


Lovely collection!


----------



## missie1

cowgirlsboots said:


> That´s a sweet one looking like a very elegant cookie!


Thanks. I forgot about my Leopard bag.  Just added it.


----------



## papertiger

You cannot ask me for a favourite bag! 

I'll say my BBK sellier just because...but there are so many favourites 

Most like me Gucci Bamboo Top-handle. I have been buying more H in the past 5 years but ultimately I am more fashion forward and a bit cheeky like Gucci 

Most worn - it couldn't be any other bag. H Evie


----------



## keodi

Katinahat said:


> And finally it’s brown/tan week


I love your collection!


essiedub said:


> I finally dragged myself back to the drawing board (literally and figuratively) this week. Seriously that was a much needed 4 week break. I was in the garden all day weeding, pruning, transplanting etc..one square foot at a time. The weather was perfect..overcast and in the 60’s.  I love the garden in the spring....I  once said that when I retire, I’d read books, garden, and play golf.  I got a taste of that and I like it.
> 
> Anyway, In reading *Rhl2987’s* post on getting dressed every morning ...*ummm well yeah, I can’t just roll around in my sweats all day. So for fun, I am sporting one of my spring coats and carrying my Tods tote..which I was carrying back before S.I.P. * ( Now, I don’t carry anything.) I love coats so I will try to wear them more. Where I live, I don’t really need a coat, but It’s a holdover from growing up in San Francisco (when it used to be chilly) It is still a habit to always carry a coat..mine are really more like raincoat weight (vs. the heavy wool ones)  They sure elevate a dull outfit that my fanciest fleece couldn’t do!  I’d add a scarf but I wanted to show the nifty buttons!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711260
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711262


Great idea! I love your look!


----------



## missie1

I saw this Mulberry bag and surprisingly I’m  interested as potential workhorse addition. Not sure what color handle combo. Or is it that handle reminds me of my Artsy.


----------



## papertiger

missie1 said:


> Great question PT.  Classic casual with bit of edge.  I do love an effortless style. Classic pieces with modern twist



That fit perfectly  

I like Chanel in unusual fabrics which is why I asked. The most I ever wanted a a new Chanel was when Lagerfeld did a 'dirty denim' collection  (I was young). I think it was late 90s, in fact I still like my denim that kind of colour.


----------



## keodi

papertiger said:


> You cannot ask me for a favourite bag!
> 
> I'll say my BBK sellier just because...but there are so many favourites
> 
> Most like me Gucci Bamboo Top-handle. I have been buying more H in the past 5 years but ultimately I am more fashion forward and a bit cheeky like Gucci
> 
> Most worn - it couldn't be any other bag. H Evie


I love all of your choices! I get why the Gucci top handle is you!


----------



## papertiger

missie1 said:


> I saw this Mulberry bag and surprisingly I’m  interested as potential workhorse addition. Not sure what color handle combo. Or is it that handle reminds me of my Artsy.



I think the handle is supposed to look like the braided horse brow-bands. Sometimes they're in the owner's racing silk colours.


----------



## msd_bags

Rhl2987 said:


> Thank you! I've done Zoom meetings for a couple other babies' bdays and there were so many people on the calls that no one really got to chat. We will do a family Zoom (with my family and my husband's family) for singing and the main cake and then call our various friends for a few mins each and let my daughter taste cupcakes during those. Really overdone because I scheduled it all out, but we're not having an actual party so I figure it's okay to plan a bit!
> 
> The book is There's a Dragon in Your Book!


Happy Birthday to your cute Little One!! 



Katinahat said:


> And finally it’s brown/tan week


As a fellow Mulberry lover, you must know I love your collection! 



essiedub said:


> I finally dragged myself back to the drawing board (literally and figuratively) this week. Seriously that was a much needed 4 week break. I was in the garden all day weeding, pruning, transplanting etc..one square foot at a time. The weather was perfect..overcast and in the 60’s.  I love the garden in the spring....I  once said that when I retire, I’d read books, garden, and play golf.  I got a taste of that and I like it.
> 
> Anyway, In reading *Rhl2987’s* post on getting dressed every morning ...ummm well yeah, I can’t just roll around in my sweats all day. So for fun, I am sporting one of my spring coats and carrying my Tods tote..which I was carrying back before S.I.P.  ( Now, I don’t carry anything.) I love coats so I will try to wear them more. Where I live, I don’t really need a coat, but It’s a holdover from growing up in San Francisco (when it used to be chilly) It is still a habit to always carry a coat..mine are really more like raincoat weight (vs. the heavy wool ones)  They sure elevate a dull outfit that my fanciest fleece couldn’t do!  I’d add a scarf but I wanted to show the nifty buttons!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711260
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711262


Love the look!!

Much as I’d like to dress up a teeny bit, the weather is just too hot for anything but shorts and cotton top!  No central airconditioning in the house.  AC is only at the bedroom and I don’t want to stay there all day.  In fact, I’m down a lot because I’ve been cooking a lot too.


----------



## Katinahat

missie1 said:


> I saw this Mulberry bag and surprisingly I’m  interested as potential workhorse addition. Not sure what color handle combo. Or is it that handle reminds me of my Artsy.


It’s lovely. Mulberry actually emailed me to tell me they thought I’d like that exact bag about two weeks ago. They were right but I’ve been buying too many more causal clothes, Technology for home schooling, garden and other hobbling items to risk a new bag right now. It’s gorgeous though. 

Colour handle is a difficult one, so personal but perhaps a bright colour?


----------



## Katinahat

msd_bags said:


> Happy Birthday to your cute Little One!!
> 
> 
> As a fellow Mulberry lover, you must know I love your collection!
> 
> 
> Love the look!!
> 
> Much as I’d like to dress up a teeny bit, the weather is just too hot for anything but shorts and cotton top!  No central airconditioning in the house.  AC is only at the bedroom and I don’t want to stay there all day.  In fact, I’m down a lot because I’ve been cooking a lot too.


I do know you love Mulberry too. 

It was 10 degrees Celsius here today. Definitely not shorts weather. I’m not really made for shorts but I’m living in NYDJ skinny jeans, new t shirts in a variety of colours and some new Barbour Sweatshirts I rather like.


----------



## missie1

papertiger said:


> That fit perfectly
> 
> I like Chanel in unusual fabrics which is why I asked. The most I ever wanted a a new Chanel was when Lagerfeld did a 'dirty denim' collection  (I was young). I think it was late 90s, in fact I still like my denim that kind of colour.


I would love to add tweed flap but it’s so deceptively difficult to find the perfect one. I must go see this dirty demin line


----------



## Rhl2987

Katinahat said:


> And finally it’s brown/tan week


Your closet is so dreamy! As are your beautiful brown bags


----------



## Rhl2987

essiedub said:


> I finally dragged myself back to the drawing board (literally and figuratively) this week. Seriously that was a much needed 4 week break. I was in the garden all day weeding, pruning, transplanting etc..one square foot at a time. The weather was perfect..overcast and in the 60’s.  I love the garden in the spring....I  once said that when I retire, I’d read books, garden, and play golf.  I got a taste of that and I like it.
> 
> Anyway, In reading *Rhl2987’s* post on getting dressed every morning ...ummm well yeah, I can’t just roll around in my sweats all day. So for fun, I am sporting one of my spring coats and carrying my Tods tote..which I was carrying back before S.I.P.  ( Now, I don’t carry anything.) I love coats so I will try to wear them more. Where I live, I don’t really need a coat, but It’s a holdover from growing up in San Francisco (when it used to be chilly) It is still a habit to always carry a coat..mine are really more like raincoat weight (vs. the heavy wool ones)  They sure elevate a dull outfit that my fanciest fleece couldn’t do!  I’d add a scarf but I wanted to show the nifty buttons!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711260
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711262


I completely agree that a coat elevates an outfit and yours is fabulous! You've given me an idea in return! I only wear my warmest, not stylish at all, winter coats when I go outside. I will make an attempt to wear nicer spring coats once it's warm out again and the snow has melted. The weather here has me completely turned upside down. 70's followed by 2 days of snow, it melts, and then starts all over again!!


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> Okay so back to bags for me as I’ve missed sharing so many!
> 
> Black week first. That was a long time ago.
> 
> Mulberry Lily Glossy Goat With Silver HW - my newest purchase from December 2029.
> View attachment 4711235
> 
> MK Python Berkley
> View attachment 4711236
> 
> Mulberry Small Bayswater Satchel in NVT with brass HW
> View attachment 4711237
> 
> Full size Mulberry Seaton normally used for work but not now for home working.
> View attachment 4711239





Katinahat said:


> And next came grey week.
> 
> Just two in this category. Mulberry Bayswater in Mole Grey with silver HW and Coach Tearose Dinky in Heather.
> View attachment 4711244
> 
> Kitten sneaked into this shot last year.  We got him a year ago tomorrow with his brother.
> View attachment 4711241


Beautiful black and grey bags Katinahat! The leather on your Mulberry bags look fabulous. Your cat is a cutie.


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> You cannot ask me for a favourite bag!
> 
> I'll say my BBK sellier just because...but there are so many favourites
> 
> Most like me Gucci Bamboo Top-handle. I have been buying more H in the past 5 years but ultimately I am more fashion forward and a bit cheeky like Gucci
> 
> Most worn - it couldn't be any other bag. H Evie


Perfect choices! ❤️


----------



## lynne_ross

P


ElainePG said:


> You're right! And until last week, I was going out occasionally to the grocery store because I was being careful. Plus, as you say, packages come into the house, so it's impossible to totally quarantine.
> 
> And then I went to the grocery store, and five days later I came down with an upper respiratory infection.  Of course, you can imagine what I worried about!
> 
> Fortunately, it was only (only!) pleurisy. I have a wonderful pulmonologist. She sent me to the hospital (the hospital! eek!) for a chest X-ray, she saw me in her office EARLY the next morning, before any other patients arrived, she listened to my chest, she confirmed that it was only (only!) pleurisy. One week, and lots of prednisone, later… and I'm on the mend.
> 
> But. Now Mr. PG and I are banned from all outside-the-house errands other than outdoor walks. We just can't take the chance with my health. And when packages come to the house, they get opened *outside* and the boxes go *directly* to recycle. Then we wash our hands for a hundred years.
> 
> But of course we're older, and I'm at risk. I don't know that everyone has to be that careful. We're just following my doctor's orders. And I feel much calmer, now that we have a good plan to keep me healthy.
> 
> I think everyone has to balance what feels safe with what feels do-able.


Relief that you do not have covid. Hope you recover quickly. Nice if your dr to handle the case so well.


----------



## missie1

Katinahat said:


> It’s lovely. Mulberry actually emailed me to tell me they thought I’d like that exact bag about two weeks ago. They were right but I’ve been buying too many more causal clothes, Technology for home schooling, garden and other hobbling items to risk a new bag right now. It’s gorgeous though.
> 
> Colour handle is a difficult one, so personal but perhaps a bright colour?


I’m was on a pause peninsula from bags because I was working on few jewelry items but then boom I escaped.   I have no idea which color handle.  It could be that I’m in house bored and have urge to buy.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Let’s have fun and play with our collections a bit.  ** PLEASE SHARE PICTURES IF YOU CAN **
> 
> What is your favorite bag?
> What is the bag that is most “like you”?
> What is your most used bag?
> I’ll go first.
> 
> Favorite  - Dior Ltd Edition Diorama in cream and gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710783
> 
> Most like me - Diorama Silver microcannage Diorama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710785
> 
> Most used - Fendi Large Black By the Way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710784


This is difficult!
I think my favorite is Coach Dakotah
	

		
			
		

		
	



Most like me? I have no idea. Maybe Coach mini Preston because it is small but edgy
	

		
			
		

		
	



Most used, last year was Balenciaga Velo in Bleu Lavande


----------



## SakuraSakura

Katinahat said:


> Personally, I feel people here have made friends on a particular thread and are supporting each other through an unprecedented time. Some slack should be given and always has been on this thread which covers a wide range of shopping and mutual support on a wide variety of topics. It will all sort itself out in time.



I agree! This is an all-encompassing issue that cannot be designated to one location. This thread has always been about supporting people, no matter the issue.


----------



## missie1

Sparkletastic said:


> Speaking of aesthetic. I am so not in mine during quarantine.  I’m in a pink Nike zip hoodie, jeans and white Michael Kors sneakers w silver sparkly accents. What stay at home fashion are you all sporting today?


I’m switching between the same 5 pairs of pjs.  Luckily DH washes every few days so I never have to bring anymore out.  But once this is over I’m throwing these 5 pair away.  I do have on my earrings though. A girls gotta have something


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> Side note. My incredible boredom has caused me to root out wayward extras in the house to sell. Nothing meaningful but all unneeded. Facebook marketplace is great for this. When someone wants to buy, I leave the item on my driveway and then they send me the $$ via cashapp when they pick up. No face to face. No touching.
> 
> Happily everyone has been honest. No stolen items. Lol!  But, everything is so inexpensive, I wouldn’t be bothered if they did.
> 
> I’m going take all the proceeds and split them up as extra tips when I can see my hair stylist, nail tech and wax esthetician. I figure they all have to be pretty hard hit from weeks of not working. This is an easy way for me to help out while I get unneeded things out of my house.
> 
> (I swear Mr. S and I do all we can not to have an extra cotton ball. How do some things STILL manage to lurk in hidden spaces?)


That is a great way to get rid of stuff in covid environment!


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> 1.
> 2
> 3
> 
> I love all your bags!


Thank you papertiger!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> There are a lot of youtube instructions available. That's how I learned! Here's one that I've used:






papertiger said:


> That's a good one,
> 
> These came in a series from Liberty dept store many years ago (my SA there at the time). If people click the Liberty channel the scarf tying is all on one 'play all' list



I just watched these videos back to back and they were fabulous. Thanks for sharing. I love the gal’s accent in the second video. Off to play with my scarves now.


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> I finally dragged myself back to the drawing board (literally and figuratively) this week. Seriously that was a much needed 4 week break. I was in the garden all day weeding, pruning, transplanting etc..one square foot at a time. The weather was perfect..overcast and in the 60’s.  I love the garden in the spring....I  once said that when I retire, I’d read books, garden, and play golf.  I got a taste of that and I like it.
> 
> Anyway, In reading *Rhl2987’s* post on getting dressed every morning ...ummm well yeah, I can’t just roll around in my sweats all day. So for fun, I am sporting one of my spring coats and carrying my Tods tote..which I was carrying back before S.I.P.  ( Now, I don’t carry anything.) I love coats so I will try to wear them more. Where I live, I don’t really need a coat, but It’s a holdover from growing up in San Francisco (when it used to be chilly) It is still a habit to always carry a coat..mine are really more like raincoat weight (vs. the heavy wool ones)  They sure elevate a dull outfit that my fanciest fleece couldn’t do!  I’d add a scarf but I wanted to show the nifty buttons!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711260
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711262


Great coat, I like your buttons. I wore a maxi twilly with my chain d’ancre scarf ring today. Your buttons made me think of the similar shape. Stock photo attached.


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> You cannot ask me for a favourite bag!
> 
> I'll say my BBK sellier just because...but there are so many favourites
> 
> Most like me Gucci Bamboo Top-handle. I have been buying more H in the past 5 years but ultimately I am more fashion forward and a bit cheeky like Gucci
> 
> Most worn - it couldn't be any other bag. H Evie


Gorgeous bags! I love the description of why you chose your Gucci Bamboo Top Handle. Cheers, bag sisters on the Evie - such a wonderful bag!


----------



## muchstuff

ElainePG said:


> I couldn't bring myself to press the "like" button on this post.


We need an idiot emoji.


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> This is difficult!
> I think my favorite is Coach Dakotah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711330
> 
> Most like me? I have no idea. Maybe Coach mini Preston because it is small but edgy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711333
> 
> Most used, last year was Balenciaga Velo in Bleu Lavande
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711338


Fantastic bags, classic with a bit of edgy detail. I especially like your Velo!


----------



## whateve

More bags said:


> Fantastic bags, classic with a bit of edgy detail. I especially like your Velo!


Thank you! Me too! I love color! It's funny I picked black bags for the first two.


----------



## Sparkletastic

missie1 said:


> Thanks. Glad to be back....I do still love my red flap.  It’s Chanel perfection to me lol


I’d have to agree - red is when Chanel is at its best.  I love mine too!


missie1 said:


> It’s a never ending roller coaster with my health.  The grey is awesome with that chain.  It’s funny how even  Chanel gets boring after awhile.  Prior to the Denim flap I bought two Fendi bags which added some variation to my collection.  I had been wanting denim bag for awhile but I I didn’t want to get one that would look dated in few years.  Felt  it should be Chanel flap as it’s classic style in trendy material.  Also revised my total count from 15 to allow 30 bags.  I now have to count clutches and crossbody bags.


I stopped giving myself a hard maximum. I just want to use whatever I have so that in a back foot way creates a max b/c there are only so many days in a year. I think 35ish would be the very top I’d ever have. 28-30 is where I’ll like be happiest. 





cowgirlsboots said:


> You are right @Sparkletastic it´s not being too old for animal print in general, just for cheap animal print. I feel the older I get the better the quality of my clothing has to be for not to look out of place. I tried on leo print in H&M last year and it looked awful! Maybe if I found a nice vintage dress it would work.
> 
> Animal print bags - again not the cheap plastic versions- are real neutrals for me, too and do work with so many plain outfits giving them that little spark of either quirkiness or elegance depending on the type of bag.
> 
> The same goes for shoes and boots.
> I have some  pony fur leopard print flats which look great with absolutely every outfit. They are  Prada, I think. They cost me around 10 Euro pre-loved... and of course the Dior Diva pumps and boots- though I am very careful with them and wouldn´t wear them for every day use. And then there are a pair of Weitzman knee high leopard print pony fur boots which I actually do wear. The folks in my town usually roll their eyes when I turn up wearing these boots,  my 17-year old daughter does the same: "Mama???"


I’d say as we mature, all of us should stop wearing cheap clothes - animal print or no. A few well made garments as a wardrobe is so much better than a lot of junk.

That being said, I think well made garments give even the fittest older bodies some lift and structure which isn’t a bad thing. 


Katinahat said:


> Okay so back to bags for me as I’ve missed sharing so many!
> 
> Black week first. That was a long time ago.
> 
> Mulberry Lily Glossy Goat With Silver HW - my newest purchase from December 2029.
> View attachment 4711235
> 
> MK Python Berkley
> View attachment 4711236
> 
> Mulberry Small Bayswater Satchel in NVT with brass HW
> View attachment 4711237
> 
> Full size Mulberry Seaton normally used for work but not now for home working.
> View attachment 4711239


Your Mulberrys are perfect. Looove the Lily. And, that Seaton looks like the perfect work bag. I need to look into that. 





papertiger said:


> So pleased the Diors are working out so well, I think they are both works of art.


Thanks for the complements! Dior is definitely my favorite overall brand.


----------



## Sparkletastic

missie1 said:


> Brown Fendi Kan I bag and I totally forgot about my Leopard Valentino flap


Yay! You got the Fendi Kan. I’ve been eyeballing that bag but, I didn’t know if I’d get tired of the scalloped edge of the flap. But, it’s a great looking bag. 





papertiger said:


> You cannot ask me for a favourite bag!
> 
> I'll say my BBK sellier just because...but there are so many favourites
> 
> Most like me Gucci Bamboo Top-handle. I have been buying more H in the past 5 years but ultimately I am more fashion forward and a bit cheeky like Gucci
> 
> Most worn - it couldn't be any other bag. H Evie


Lovely bags all!  And I can see you definitely being a Gucci bag but I’d pick an exotic leather for you! High end and striking. 


missie1 said:


> I would love to add tweed flap but it’s so deceptively difficult to find the perfect one. I must go see this dirty demin line


Chanel tweed flaps are the ones I never want. They skew too preppy and my style is sooo noooot preppy. 


whateve said:


> This is difficult!
> I think my favorite is Coach Dakotah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711330
> 
> Most like me? I have no idea. Maybe Coach mini Preston because it is small but edgy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711333
> 
> Most used, last year was Balenciaga Velo in Bleu Lavande
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711338


”Small but edgy”. I love it! Great bags! 


missie1 said:


> I’m switching between the same 5 pairs of pjs.  Luckily DH washes every few days so I never have to bring anymore out.  But once this is over I’m throwing these 5 pair away.  I do have on my earrings though. A girls gotta have something


I’m burning every single pair of PJ’s I have when this is over. I don’t care if I have to sleep in trash bags and chicken wire. I can barely stand to look at them.


----------



## missie1

Sparkletastic said:


> Orange & Yellow Bags
> 
> _*2016:*_
> Dooney & Bourke Alto Evelina Tote in orange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4694905
> *2020:*
> Miss Dior Sliding Chain Shoulder Bag in yellow Lambskin with ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4694904
> 
> I liked the look of the orange D&B. But the hardware was cheaply made and several people had problems with it breaking so it had to go.
> 
> I am a Miss Dior Sliding Chain bag *fanatic* and literally squealed and shrieked when I found this bag resale for 1/6th of retail in near pristine condition. Every time I wear this bag, I feel happy.





Sparkletastic said:


> I’d have to agree - red is when Chanel is at its best.  I love mine too!
> I stopped giving myself a hard maximum. I just want to use whatever I have so that in a back foot way creates a max b/c there are only so many days in a year. I think 35ish would be the very top I’d ever have. 28-30 is where I’ll like be happiest. I’d say as we mature, all of us should stop wearing cheap clothes - animal print or no. A few well made garments as a wardrobe is so much better than a lot of junk.
> 
> That being said, I think well made garments give even the fittest older bodies some lift and structure which isn’t a bad thing. Your Mulberrys are perfect. Looove the Lily. And, that Seaton looks like the perfect work bag. I need to look into that. Thanks for the complements! Dior is definitely my favorite overall brand.


i had to change the count because 15 wasn’t working.  At least this way I gave room to play. I’m trying to buy other styles besides flaps but it challenging.  I wanted both sizes in Dior bag so I just stopped.  Then I saw denim flap and snapped it up


----------



## Sparkletastic

missie1 said:


> i had to change the count because 15 wasn’t working.  At least this way I gave room to play. I’m trying to buy other styles besides flaps but it challenging.  I wanted both sizes in Dior bag so I just stopped.  Then I saw denim flap and snapped it up


Same on moving away from flaps. It’s just hard. LOL!  My last bag in was a camera bag and I’m loving that shape. I would like to get another at some point. But, I’m pretty bag content for now. Nothing is making me want to buy even a little bit.


----------



## jblended

Sparkletastic said:


> Same on moving away from flaps. It’s just hard. LOL!  My last bag in was a camera bag and I’m loving that shape. I would like to get another at some point. But, I’m pretty bag content for now. *Nothing is making me want to buy even a little bit.*


Meanwhile I'm the opposite on both of these points. 
I prefer camera bags and zip top bags over flaps. I own flaps and I like them, but I will always pick a camera bag over a traditional flap.

I'm also (unexpectedly) aching to buy bags, whereas before this virus I was so content with my collection and was cutting it down. I think it's a bizarre coping mechanism, though I'm not usually one for retail therapy. I'm not buying, I refuse to be reckless....but I really, really want more bags right now! Losing my mind with this quarantine.


----------



## essiedub

More bags said:


> Great coat, I like your buttons. I wore a maxi twilly with my chain d’ancre scarf ring today. Your buttons made me think of the similar shape. Stock photo attached.
> View attachment 4711379


Oh thank you for the name! I was trying to remember that Chain d’ancre! I think I have that scarf ring somewhere also. Did you post your maxi twilly in the SOTD thread? That thread has slowed a bit probably because even scarves don’t do much for pj’s  (or do they?)


----------



## essiedub

Rhl2987 said:


> I completely agree that a coat elevates an outfit and yours is fabulous! You've given me an idea in return! I only wear my warmest, not stylish at all, winter coats when I go outside. I will make an attempt to wear nicer spring coats once it's warm out again and the snow has melted. The weather here has me completely turned upside down. 70's followed by 2 days of snow, it melts, and then starts all over again!!


I have my big heavy down puffer (that I call my Denver parka), from my trip out there last winter to see the Dior show. That was pretty awesome when we were exploring the art district after dinner and it was 20 degrees. Sometimes you just need the coziness from wearing a big fluffy puffer.  I was inspired to get one after seeing the main detective character wearing one in the Finnish mystery series *Deadwind*.  She could wear normal clothes underneath with just that coat, so I figured, I wouldn’t need to dress in my ski clothing! Whew! Anyway, I digress...I hope to see your pretty coats paired up with your gorgeous bags soon! Doing full body photos has been challenging. Our weather has been very volatile also...75 one day, then the fog rolls in overnight and it’s in the 50’s.


----------



## essiedub

keodi said:


> I love your collection!
> 
> Great idea! I love your look!


Thank you *keodi*!



msd_bags said:


> !
> Love the look!!
> 
> Much as I’d like to dress up a teeny bit, the weather is just too hot for anything but shorts and cotton top!  No central airconditioning in the house.  AC is only at the bedroom and I don’t want to stay there all day.  In fact, I’m down a lot because I’ve been cooking a lot too.



Thanks *msd_bags*!


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> This is difficult!
> I think my favorite is Coach Dakotah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711330
> 
> Most like me? I have no idea. Maybe Coach mini Preston because it is small but edgy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711333
> 
> Most used, last year was Balenciaga Velo in Bleu Lavande
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711338


Totally love your bags! That hardware on the Mini Preston, the colour of your Bal, the shape of your Dakotah! 

All gorgeous!


----------



## Katinahat

missie1 said:


> I’m switching between the same 5 pairs of pjs.  Luckily DH washes every few days so I never have to bring anymore out.  But once this is over I’m throwing these 5 pair away.  I do have on my earrings though. A girls gotta have something





Sparkletastic said:


> Yay! You got the Fendi Kan. I’ve been eyeballing that bag but, I didn’t know if I’d get tired of the scalloped edge of the flap. But, it’s a great looking bag. Lovely bags all!  And I can see you definitely being a Gucci bag but I’d pick an exotic leather for you! High end and striking.
> Chanel tweed flaps are the ones I never want. They skew too preppy and my style is sooo noooot preppy.
> ”Small but edgy”. I love it! Great bags!
> I’m burning every single pair of PJ’s I have when this is over. I don’t care if I have to sleep in trash bags and chicken wire. I can barely stand to look at them.



Loving your freedom to hang out in PJs. I’ve ended up forcing myself to get dressed each morning as I found it messed with my mental health if I didn’t. Same as putting on a little make up each morning, it’s for me so I feel like myself. Shopping online for new causal clothing has been a bit of a crutch for me. I’ve bought a few RL and other T-shirts I really like and some sweatshirts. 

Plus, I’m not sure my colleagues could handle my PJs via Zoom!


----------



## Katinahat

essiedub said:


> Oh thank you for the name! I was trying to remember that Chain d’ancre! I think I have that scarf ring somewhere also. Did you post your maxi twilly in the SOTD thread? That thread has slowed a bit probably because even scarves don’t do much for pj’s  (or do they?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711445


But this PJ style definitely looks awesome!


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> The coach bag is stunning! The Mulberry is a perfect classic and Kitty is just super cute!





baghabitz34 said:


> Lovely collection!





keodi said:


> I love your collection!
> 
> Great idea! I love your look!





More bags said:


> Beautiful black and grey bags Katinahat! The leather on your Mulberry bags look fabulous. Your cat is a cutie.





Sparkletastic said:


> I’d have to agree - red is when Chanel is at its best.  I love mine too!
> I stopped giving myself a hard maximum. I just want to use whatever I have so that in a back foot way creates a max b/c there are only so many days in a year. I think 35ish would be the very top I’d ever have. 28-30 is where I’ll like be happiest. I’d say as we mature, all of us should stop wearing cheap clothes - animal print or no. A few well made garments as a wardrobe is so much better than a lot of junk.
> 
> That being said, I think well made garments give even the fittest older bodies some lift and structure which isn’t a bad thing. Your Mulberrys are perfect. Looove the Lily. And, that Seaton looks like the perfect work bag. I need to look into that. Thanks for the complements! Dior is definitely my favorite overall brand.



Thanks very much for your comments PF friends. You mentioned my various bag colour collections especially my Mulberry items, my closet and my cat. 3 things I love too!


----------



## Katinahat

My favourite bag, that’s a really hard one! Probably Alexa. 



Most like me, also hard. Perhaps Cara. Small and slightly rounded, mixes uses for smart and casual but still stylish for both but very practical. Currently my most used bag as I sling it on the back. 



Most carried is my Bayswater. I’ve had it longest and it has been used a lot for work. It’s having a holiday right now as my “office” is now the spare room!


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> I just watched these videos back to back and they were fabulous. Thanks for sharing. I love the gal’s accent in the second video. Off to play with my scarves now.



Yes, she has a strong French accent but speaks English better than most British people. I can't believe it was such a long time ago.


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Gorgeous bags! I love the description of why you chose your Gucci Bamboo Top Handle. Cheers, bag sisters on the Evie - such a wonderful bag!


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> My favourite bag, that’s a really hard one! Probably Alexa.
> View attachment 4711449
> 
> 
> Most like me, also hard. Perhaps Cara. Small and slightly rounded, mixes uses for smart and causal but still stylish for both.
> View attachment 4711450
> 
> 
> Most carried is my Bayswater. I’ve had it longest and it has been used a lot for work. It’s having a holiday right now as my “office” is now the spare room!
> View attachment 4711451



I'm seeing a theme here  really nice bags, all so wonderful


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Yay! You got the Fendi Kan. I’ve been eyeballing that bag but, I didn’t know if I’d get tired of the scalloped edge of the flap. But, it’s a great looking bag. Lovely bags all!  And I can see you definitely being a Gucci bag but I’d pick an exotic leather for you! High end and striking.
> Chanel tweed flaps are the ones I never want. They skew too preppy and my style is sooo noooot preppy.
> ”Small but edgy”. I love it! Great bags!
> I’m burning every single pair of PJ’s I have when this is over. I don’t care if I have to sleep in trash bags and chicken wire. I can barely stand to look at them.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Yay dc, great bags. I love the stitching on your Prada!


Thank You!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks for the compliments on my bags!  It’s not that I find the Fendi boring. I like the styling and have even thought of getting a smaller one in red. Plus, the functionality is perfect - I usually hate divided bags but this has a center divided section that just works beautifully.  My issue with it is that I’ve worn it so much I’m just dead tired of it.  And, I don’t like that sagging at the bottom corners. I think that is an intentional element of the design but, I don’t have to like it. Lol!  I don’t see me ever selling it because it’s so incredibly functional and low key. But, I do need to get another black bag to take off some of the “pressure” to wear. Like I did when I just bought the YSL camera to take pressure off of my LV LockMe II BB.
> 
> Right now, however, I’m wearing my Jimmy Choo Raven when I go out. It’s nice to see that bag again as I hadn’t been wearing it. Still loooove the leather!
> 
> That’s what I thought as well (good with summer dresses). And I think I could figure out how to wear it better than I could the ivory C jumbo. I’ve never been more happy to offload a bag as when I sold that.
> I can totally see you being the LV bucket - great looking, stylish, high quality but unpretentious.
> How are you enjoying your denim flap? I thought you were going the Lady Dior route.
> Would love to see a photo.
> Thanks for the well wishes. I’m so bummed. I had signed up for two dance classes starting in May. Seems neither my toe nor Covid are agreeing with my plans.
> If the animal print bag is your personality, we would be fast friends, my dear. I imagine you outgoing, confident, fun loving and quirky.
> 
> I wonder if there is an unscented leather lotion you could use on the Dior?
> I don’t think anyone is too old for animal print. If anything, before the recent re-awakening to animal print in the last few seasons, most people had started to feel it was for older ladies.  I recall a post on tPB a couple years back where they essentially said anyone who carried an animal print bag was kinda loud and dated like a mob wife from the Sopranos. I was a bit off out because I’ve never stopped loving animal print and wish I had a good one in my collection. To me, they are a great “bold” neutral. So, wear your leopard dresses and know that you have better taste than the minions who would be so classless as to comment.


Thank you ! That is very sweet.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> These three bags were also in my top 4 most carried bags in 2019.
> 
> Favourite - Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calfskin Ruthenium Hardware
> View attachment 4711018
> 
> Most like Me - Hermes Etain Bolide 31 Taurillon Clemence GHW
> View attachment 4711020
> 
> Most Used - Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM Clemence
> View attachment 4711021


The bags are wonderful but your scarves blow me away.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> First, congrats on getting the bandages off. Great news! And I'm not gonna ask what the styrofoam cups were for, but I'l admit that a funny image comes to mind!
> 
> Terrible that the customers in the WalMart weren't being sensible. I had to go into a CVS last week to pick up antibiotics and everyone waiting at the pharmacy section was standing 6 feet apart (there was tape on the floor). Most customers were wearing masks (I was), and some were wearing gloves (I was).
> 
> Which two bags have you carried since all this started? Are they your favorites, or are they the easiest to clean???


I have not carried a bag at all.


----------



## dcooney4

keodi said:


> What is your favorite bag?
> My Hermes Kelly, so beautiful, and classic!
> 
> View attachment 4711127
> 
> 
> What is the bag that is most “like you”?
> My Hermes Trim I 38cm
> 
> View attachment 4711128
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your most used bag?
> My Hermes double sens, my most used bag of 2019
> 
> View attachment 4711130


Love these! May I ask what the strap drop on your double sens is?


----------



## dcooney4

missie1 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I haven’t carried it yet.  I got sick 2 days after I got it.  I’ve been in house on quarantine since. I have such plans for it with dresses and printed outfits.
> You got rid of the ivory Flap  with the Bijoux chain.....I loved that chain.


Your bags are so cool. I think the denim one is really going to go with so many different looks. Glad your feeling better too.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> As I never button my denim jackets up I usually buy them a size or two too small which makes them nice and fitted- or I wear the hand me downs from my daughters. My favourite one must be almost 20 years old. I painted the back. The photo is from 2015...
> View attachment 4711198


Jacket looks fabulous. I loved your bag choices too.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Okay so back to bags for me as I’ve missed sharing so many!
> 
> Black week first. That was a long time ago.
> 
> Mulberry Lily Glossy Goat With Silver HW - my newest purchase from December 2029.
> View attachment 4711235
> 
> MK Python Berkley
> View attachment 4711236
> 
> Mulberry Small Bayswater Satchel in NVT with brass HW
> View attachment 4711237
> 
> Full size Mulberry Seaton normally used for work but not now for home working.
> View attachment 4711239


Love love your black bags. We are twins on the black SBS. Yay!


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> And next came grey week.
> 
> Just two in this category. Mulberry Bayswater in Mole Grey with silver HW and Coach Tearose Dinky in Heather.
> View attachment 4711244
> 
> Kitten sneaked into this shot last year.  We got him a year ago tomorrow with his brother.
> View attachment 4711241


Beautiful bags! Your kitty is adorable.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> And next came grey week.
> 
> Just two in this category. Mulberry Bayswater in Mole Grey with silver HW and Coach Tearose Dinky in Heather.
> View attachment 4711244
> 
> Kitten sneaked into this shot last year.  We got him a year ago tomorrow with his brother.
> View attachment 4711241


She has the coloring of my favorite kitty that passed. This is a portrait I did of my girl.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> That Prada is a minimalist masterpiece!


Thank you! I agree!


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> And finally it’s brown/tan week


Wow! Love your Mulberry bags!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> This is difficult!
> I think my favorite is Coach Dakotah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711330
> 
> Most like me? I have no idea. Maybe Coach mini Preston because it is small but edgy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711333
> 
> Most used, last year was Balenciaga Velo in Bleu Lavande
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711338


I love that your bags are so edgy. Very cool!


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> She has the coloring of my favorite kitty that passed. This is a portrait I did of my girl.


----------



## momasaurus

Rhl2987 said:


> What a nice observation! I haven’t had that color on my wishlist but you’re certainly making me reconsider! It is a happy color. Do you have a bag request in for that color?


I don't think I'm going to be adding any bags for quite a while. Isolation has given me a lot of perspective. However, there's a pretty Silk-in wallet on the website.....When we can go back to stores I will probably seek out a SLG or something in vert criquet. It's a very spring/summer color, though.


----------



## momasaurus

Sparkletastic said:


> Would love to see a photo.
> I wonder if there is an unscented leather lotion you could use on the Dior?
> I don’t think anyone is too old for animal print. If anything, before the recent re-awakening to animal print in the last few seasons, most people had started to feel it was for older ladies.  I recall a post on tPB a couple years back where they essentially said anyone who carried an animal print bag was kinda loud and dated like a mob wife from the Sopranos. I was a bit off out because I’ve never stopped loving animal print and wish I had a good one in my collection. To me, they are a great “bold” neutral. So, wear your leopard dresses and know that you have better taste than the minions who would be so classless as to comment.


As soon as i remember where I put my summer bags last fall......!!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> There's that!
> 
> Although Mr. PG is originally a New Englander, a former Red Sox fan, and all the rest of it. HATED California… even though he'd never been here, simply on principle! But that's a story for another day!


Well, Red Sox fan says it all. I hope he is cured.


----------



## momasaurus

keodi said:


> The Dior bags!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Leather is Clemence, and the tan colour is Gold/ and the inner color is Hermes classic orange. In the summer months I wear the bag on the orange side.
> 
> Thank you it's one of my most used bags!
> 
> I agree! I had leopard print fendi baguette back in the day, I regret selling it!
> 
> beautiful, all of them! and all of them are on my wishlist!
> 
> Agreed!


Awesome. Everyone who has a double sens loves it. Reversible!!!


----------



## momasaurus

keodi said:


> What is your favorite bag?
> My Hermes Kelly, so beautiful, and classic!
> 
> View attachment 4711127
> 
> 
> What is the bag that is most “like you”?
> My Hermes Trim I 38cm
> 
> View attachment 4711128
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your most used bag?
> My Hermes double sens, my most used bag of 2019
> 
> View attachment 4711130


These are great. That trim!!


----------



## momasaurus

Katinahat said:


> Okay so back to bags for me as I’ve missed sharing so many!
> 
> Black week first. That was a long time ago.
> 
> Mulberry Lily Glossy Goat With Silver HW - my newest purchase from December 2029.
> View attachment 4711235
> 
> MK Python Berkley
> View attachment 4711236
> 
> Mulberry Small Bayswater Satchel in NVT with brass HW
> View attachment 4711237
> 
> Full size Mulberry Seaton normally used for work but not now for home working.
> View attachment 4711239


Sweet collection!


----------



## momasaurus

essiedub said:


> I finally dragged myself back to the drawing board (literally and figuratively) this week. Seriously that was a much needed 4 week break. I was in the garden all day weeding, pruning, transplanting etc..one square foot at a time. The weather was perfect..overcast and in the 60’s.  I love the garden in the spring....I  once said that when I retire, I’d read books, garden, and play golf.  I got a taste of that and I like it.
> 
> Anyway, In reading *Rhl2987’s* post on getting dressed every morning ...ummm well yeah, I can’t just roll around in my sweats all day. So for fun, I am sporting one of my spring coats and carrying my Tods tote..which I was carrying back before S.I.P.  ( Now, I don’t carry anything.) I love coats so I will try to wear them more. Where I live, I don’t really need a coat, but It’s a holdover from growing up in San Francisco (when it used to be chilly) It is still a habit to always carry a coat..mine are really more like raincoat weight (vs. the heavy wool ones)  They sure elevate a dull outfit that my fanciest fleece couldn’t do!  I’d add a scarf but I wanted to show the nifty buttons!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711260
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711262


Fabulous coat!!! Bag is also great.


----------



## Sparkletastic

essiedub said:


> Oh thank you for the name! I was trying to remember that Chain d’ancre! I think I have that scarf ring somewhere also. Did you post your maxi twilly in the SOTD thread? That thread has slowed a bit probably because even scarves don’t do much for pj’s  (or do they?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711445


OMG!  She looks confused depressed in those PJ’s. 





Katinahat said:


> Loving your freedom to hang out in PJs. I’ve ended up forcing myself to get dressed each morning as I found it messed with my mental health if I didn’t. Same as putting on a little make up each morning, it’s for me so I feel like myself. Shopping online for new causal clothing has been a bit of a crutch for me. I’ve bought a few RL and other T-shirts I really like and some sweatshirts.
> 
> Plus, I’m not sure my colleagues could handle my PJs via Zoom!


I’m actually OUT of daily PJ’s. I wore them for a while at the beginning (on days I didn’t have business zoom meetings) but, I couldn’t take it. So, I’ve started dressing in “real” clothes everyday with makeup and my hair done. I feel 1,000 times better.  


dcooney4 said:


> She has the coloring of my favorite kitty that passed. This is a portrait I did of my girl.


So sweet. You are so talented.


----------



## Sparkletastic

May I vent for a moment? I have a bag up for sale and it’s priced very well. I’ve had two buyers reach out since I listed it. Both asked me if I could lower the price. I said I would be happy to discuss any offers. 

Instead of sending an offer, they each asked me what my lowest price is. Are you kidding me?   I’m not negotiating against myself. So, when I restated that the bag is priced well but, I’m happy to entertain any offers, they both ghosted. 

People need to get over themselves. Either you want the bag or you don’t. Either you can afford the bag or you can’t. Any other basis for a back and forth is game playing. 

And, I’m not moved by a buyer’s sob story about budget constraints around a luxury item. I don’t see anyone letting me buy a plane or private island with my budget constraints. 

I will burn the bag before I give it away at some kooky low price. I don’t need the proceeds. The bag can go into my coffin with me if need be. 

Thanks for letting me get that off my chest. Rant ended.


----------



## keodi

Sparkletastic said:


> May I vent for a moment? I have a bag up for sale and it’s priced very well. I’ve had two buyers reach out since I listed it. Both asked me if I could lower the price. I said I would be happy to discuss any offers.
> 
> Instead of sending an offer, they each asked me what my lowest price is. Are you kidding me?   I’m not negotiating against myself. So, when I restated that the bag is priced well but, I’m happy to entertain any offers, they both ghosted.
> 
> *People need to get over themselves. Either you want the bag or you don’t. Either you can afford the bag or you can’t. Any other basis for a back and forth is game playing.
> 
> And, I’m not moved by a buyer’s sob story about budget constraints around a luxury item. I don’t see anyone letting me buy a plane or private island with my budget constraints.*
> 
> *I will burn the bag before I give it away at some kooky low price. I don’t need the proceeds. The bag can go into my coffin with me if need be.*
> 
> Thanks for letting me get that off my chest. Rant ended.


lol! I felt that! I don't blame you, the right buyer will come along soon!


----------



## essiedub

Katinahat said:


> My favourite bag, that’s a really hard one! Probably Alexa.
> View attachment 4711449
> 
> 
> Most like me, also hard. Perhaps Cara. Small and slightly rounded, mixes uses for smart and casual but still stylish for both but very practical. Currently my most used bag as I sling it on the back.
> View attachment 4711450
> 
> 
> Most carried is my Bayswater. I’ve had it longest and it has been used a lot for work. It’s having a holiday right now as my “office” is now the spare room!
> View attachment 4711451


I love Mulberry! That Alexaand I’ve always wanted a Bayswater. The 2nd one, I’ve never seen that before. What do you mean by “hard?”


----------



## essiedub

Here are closeups of my Tod’s (it has a name...) I like it for its weird snaps closure..so it can be both a tote and secure handbag. It does have a shoulder strap that I don’t use.  I love the contrast stitching on the juicy clemence-like  leather


----------



## Katinahat

essiedub said:


> I love Mulberry! That Alexaand I’ve always wanted a Bayswater. The 2nd one, I’ve never seen that before. What do you mean by “hard?”


Oops,  “hard” to decide rather than I am “hard”! Sorry, I should be clearer. ☺️

Thanks for enjoying my bags!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> May I vent for a moment? I have a bag up for sale and it’s priced very well. I’ve had two buyers reach out since I listed it. Both asked me if I could lower the price. I said I would be happy to discuss any offers.
> 
> Instead of sending an offer, they each asked me what my lowest price is. Are you kidding me?   I’m not negotiating against myself. So, when I restated that the bag is priced well but, I’m happy to entertain any offers, they both ghosted.
> 
> People need to get over themselves. Either you want the bag or you don’t. Either you can afford the bag or you can’t. Any other basis for a back and forth is game playing.
> 
> And, I’m not moved by a buyer’s sob story about budget constraints around a luxury item. I don’t see anyone letting me buy a plane or private island with my budget constraints.
> 
> I will burn the bag before I give it away at some kooky low price. I don’t need the proceeds. The bag can go into my coffin with me if need be.
> 
> Thanks for letting me get that off my chest. Rant ended.


Oof - I hear you! 
I once had someone make a ridiculous offer and then tell me she was sorry for the low-ball offer. She said was going to give it to her sister for Christmas… I said "Gee, I'm sorry your sister is worth so little to you. I'm very sorry to hear that." 
Buh-bye. 


essiedub said:


> Here are closeups of my Tod’s (it has a name...) I like it for its weird snaps closure..so it can be both a tote and secure handbag. It does have a shoulder strap that I don’t use.  I love the contrast stitching on the juicy clemence-like  leather
> 
> View attachment 4711683
> View attachment 4711684


That's very cool!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Oof - I hear you!
> I once had someone make a ridiculous offer and then tell me she was sorry for the low-ball offer. She said was going to give it to her sister for Christmas… I said "Gee, I'm sorry your sister is worth so little to you. I'm very sorry to hear that."
> Buh-bye.
> 
> That's very cool!


That is so funny. Some one gave me a low ball offer because she wasn’t sure she needed another black bag. I however did not have respond as you did. That just cracks me up.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> OMG!  She looks confused depressed in those PJ’s. I’m actually OUT of daily PJ’s. I wore them for a while at the beginning (on days I didn’t have business zoom meetings) but, I couldn’t take it. So, I’ve started dressing in “real” clothes everyday with makeup and my hair done. I feel 1,000 times better.
> So sweet. You are so talented.


Thanks!


----------



## papertiger

I've stopped inviting offers. I noticed that e-bay alters my preferences not to accept offers with relists. I'm suddenly thinking 'er, why are all the people offering (stupid) offers?'.

In addition to your legitimate rant, it always gets me when someone been stalking (watching) and item for months and then when it's gone or you take it down ask they if it's still available and will you accept £xxx. NO -  bid while you can.

I sold a vintage man's Westwood jacket a while back and after it had sold this guy wrote "but I would have bid double, I'm a serious collector, that jacket was all I needed blah blah". and then an essay on his collection and can I "cancel the other guy's bid, say the item's lost and start again"?  Should have bid mate!


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> That is so funny. Some one gave me a low ball offer because she wasn’t sure she needed another black bag. I however did not have respond as you did. That just cracks me up.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> The bags are wonderful but your scarves blow me away.


Thank you so much dc!


----------



## Cookiefiend

[QUOTE ="whateve, post: 33737621, member: 298259"]This is difficult!
I think my favorite is Coach Dakotah
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4711330

Most like me? I have no idea. Maybe Coach mini Preston because it is small but edgy
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4711333

Most used, last year was Balenciaga Velo in Bleu Lavande 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4711338

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]
Perfect choices!
I am struggling too... working/thinking on it now. 


dcooney4 said:


> She has the coloring of my favorite kitty that passed. This is a portrait I did of my girl.


Beautiful ❤️


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> Let’s have fun and play with our collections a bit.  ** PLEASE SHARE PICTURES IF YOU CAN **
> 
> What is your favorite bag?
> What is the bag that is most “like you”?
> What is your most used bag?
> I’ll go first.
> 
> Favorite  - Dior Ltd Edition Diorama in cream and gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710783
> 
> Most like me - Diorama Silver microcannage Diorama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710785
> 
> Most used - Fendi Large Black By the Way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710784


I know I’m overthinking this - but I can’t help myself! 
* Favorite bag - MZ Wallace mini Sutton. This color makes me smile every time I see it. 


* Most like me - Hermès BB Kelly. Looks prim and proper, but is flexible and friendly once you get to know her. 


(I took this picture the day the K arrived - so happy! I look like a mess - don’t care!) 


* Most used - LV Lock Me Bucket - this one could also be most like me. Plain exterior with a bold and fun pop inside.


----------



## MrsGAM

I have so many brown vintage Coach purses I wanted to take a family picture! But I was too lazy to take everything out, so here’s my more easily reachable (and more often used) browns!




Sparkletastic said:


> Let’s have fun and play with our collections a bit.  ** PLEASE SHARE PICTURES IF YOU CAN **
> 
> What is your favorite bag?
> What is the bag that is most “like you”?
> What is your most used bag?


I think my favorite bag has to be my red Regina!


Most ‘like me’ maybe my currant Gramercy Small Top Handle (short, cute, and tough).


My most used is probably my black Court. The first vintage Coach bag I fell in love with!


----------



## Cookiefiend

MrsGAM said:


> I have so many brown vintage Coach purses I wanted to take a family picture! But I was too lazy to take everything out, so here’s my more easily reachable (and more often used) browns!
> View attachment 4711751
> 
> 
> I think my favorite bag has to be my red Regina!
> View attachment 4711756
> 
> Most ‘like me’ maybe my currant Gramercy Small Top Handle (short, cute, and tough).
> View attachment 4711755
> 
> My most used is probably my black Court. The first vintage Coach bag I fell in love with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711754


Wow! Beautiful browns! 
And I love your red Regina!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Cookiefiend said:


> Oof - I hear you!
> I once had someone make a ridiculous offer and then tell me she was sorry for the low-ball offer. She said was going to give it to her sister for Christmas… I said "Gee, I'm sorry your sister is worth so little to you. I'm very sorry to hear that."
> Buh-bye.
> 
> That's very cool!


  Love it!


papertiger said:


> I've stopped inviting offers. I noticed that e-bay alters my preferences not to accept offers with relists. I'm suddenly thinking 'er, why are all the people offering (stupid) offers?'.
> 
> In addition to your legitimate rant, it always gets me when someone been stalking (watching) and item for months and then when it's gone or you take it down ask they if it's still available and will you accept £xxx. NO -  bid while you can.
> 
> I sold a vintage man's Westwood jacket a while back and after it had sold this guy wrote "but I would have bid double, I'm a serious collector, that jacket was all I needed blah blah". and then an essay on his collection and can I "cancel the other guy's bid, say the item's lost and start again"?  Should have bid mate!


What a jerk!  Why didn’t he just buy it. He’s the kind of person who must love drama. 





Cookiefiend said:


> I know I’m overthinking this - but I can’t help myself!
> * Favorite bag - MZ Wallace mini Sutton. This color makes me smile every time I see it.
> View attachment 4711745
> 
> * Most like me - Hermès BB Kelly. Looks prim and proper, but is flexible and friendly once you get to know her.
> View attachment 4711746
> 
> (I took this picture the day the K arrived - so happy! I look like a mess - don’t care!)
> View attachment 4711748
> 
> * Most used - LV Lock Me Bucket - this one could also be most like me. Plain exterior with a bold and fun pop inside.
> View attachment 4711747


I love that you have layers to your collection and personality. 
—//—//—//
Today’s supposed buyer came back a third time with foolishness. I’ve blocked out the names to protect privacy but wanted to share a screenshot of the kookiness. In her last message she still says I need to give her a best price and even then she will tell me what or if she can pay. Huh?!?!!

Seriously, buy or make an offer or go away.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> She has the coloring of my favorite kitty that passed. This is a portrait I did of my girl.


Beautiful portrait. I am sorry for the loss of your fav kitty.


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> Oh thank you for the name! I was trying to remember that Chain d’ancre! I think I have that scarf ring somewhere also. Did you post your maxi twilly in the SOTD thread? That thread has slowed a bit probably because even scarves don’t do much for pj’s  (or do they?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711445


Thanks for the suggestion, I didn’t take a picture of yesterday’s SOTD.


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> My favourite bag, that’s a really hard one! Probably Alexa.
> View attachment 4711449
> 
> 
> Most like me, also hard. Perhaps Cara. Small and slightly rounded, mixes uses for smart and casual but still stylish for both but very practical. Currently my most used bag as I sling it on the back.
> View attachment 4711450
> 
> 
> Most carried is my Bayswater. I’ve had it longest and it has been used a lot for work. It’s having a holiday right now as my “office” is now the spare room!
> View attachment 4711451


Great choices, beautiful bags!


----------



## whateve

essiedub said:


> I have my big heavy down puffer (that I call my Denver parka), from my trip out there last winter to see the Dior show. That was pretty awesome when we were exploring the art district after dinner and it was 20 degrees. Sometimes you just need the coziness from wearing a big fluffy puffer.  I was inspired to get one after seeing the main detective character wearing one in the Finnish mystery series *Deadwind*.  She could wear normal clothes underneath with just that coat, so I figured, I wouldn’t need to dress in my ski clothing! Whew! Anyway, I digress...I hope to see your pretty coats paired up with your gorgeous bags soon! Doing full body photos has been challenging. Our weather has been very volatile also...75 one day, then the fog rolls in overnight and it’s in the 50’s.


I'm always cold. I've never lived in a place where it snows but I dress like that in the winter. When I lived in San Francisco, I had a knee length down coat.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> I know I’m overthinking this - but I can’t help myself!
> * Favorite bag - MZ Wallace mini Sutton. This color makes me smile every time I see it.
> View attachment 4711745
> 
> * Most like me - Hermès BB Kelly. Looks prim and proper, but is flexible and friendly once you get to know her.
> View attachment 4711746
> 
> (I took this picture the day the K arrived - so happy! I look like a mess - don’t care!)
> View attachment 4711748
> 
> * Most used - LV Lock Me Bucket - this one could also be most like me. Plain exterior with a bold and fun pop inside.
> View attachment 4711747


Cookie, these are wonderful bags - elegant and fun! You look fabulous. Your K is delicious and I love the pink on your Lock Me Bucket.


----------



## More bags

MrsGAM said:


> I have so many brown vintage Coach purses I wanted to take a family picture! But I was too lazy to take everything out, so here’s my more easily reachable (and more often used) browns!
> View attachment 4711751
> 
> 
> I think my favorite bag has to be my red Regina!
> View attachment 4711756
> 
> Most ‘like me’ maybe my currant Gramercy Small Top Handle (short, cute, and tough).
> View attachment 4711755
> 
> My most used is probably my black Court. The first vintage Coach bag I fell in love with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711754


Beautiful leathers in your brown collection!
Lovely bags, I like your red Regina and Gramercy Small Top handle. Did you notice the similar shape/style for your choices?


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> She has the coloring of my favorite kitty that passed. This is a portrait I did of my girl.


Your cat was beautiful! I can imagine how much you miss her. This is my cat that died several years ago. She was the best.


----------



## keodi

whateve said:


> This is difficult!
> I think my favorite is Coach Dakotah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711330
> 
> Most like me? I have no idea. Maybe Coach mini Preston because it is small but edgy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711333
> 
> Most used, last year was Balenciaga Velo in Bleu Lavande
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711338


I love your bag choices!!


Katinahat said:


> My favourite bag, that’s a really hard one! Probably Alexa.
> View attachment 4711449
> 
> 
> Most like me, also hard. Perhaps Cara. Small and slightly rounded, mixes uses for smart and casual but still stylish for both but very practical. Currently my most used bag as I sling it on the back.
> View attachment 4711450
> 
> 
> Most carried is my Bayswater. I’ve had it longest and it has been used a lot for work. It’s having a holiday right now as my “office” is now the spare room!
> View attachment 4711451


Beautiful!


dcooney4 said:


> Love these! May I ask what the strap drop on your double sens is?


strap drop is 9.5 inches


dcooney4 said:


> She has the coloring of my favorite kitty that passed. This is a portrait I did of my girl.


wow! beautiful portrait!


momasaurus said:


> These are great. That trim!!


Thank you!


Cookiefiend said:


> Oof - I hear you!
> I once had someone make a ridiculous offer and then tell me she was sorry for the low-ball offer. *She said was going to give it to her sister for Christmas… I said "Gee, I'm sorry your sister is worth so little to you. I'm very sorry to hear that."
> Buh-bye. *
> 
> That's very cool!


----------



## keodi

whateve said:


> Your cat was beautiful! I can imagine how much you miss her. This is my cat that died several years ago. She was the best.


Awwww such a cutie!!! I love cats!


----------



## whateve

momasaurus said:


> As soon as i remember where I put my summer bags last fall......!!


I don't have that problem with bags because I keep all my bags together, even if I'm not using them, but I have that problem with shoes! Also there is a particular type of slipper I buy and sometimes I buy them before the previous pair wears out, and then I can't remember where I put the new pair when I'm ready for them!


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Beautiful portrait. I am sorry for the loss of your fav kitty.


Thank you!


----------



## MrsGAM

More bags said:


> Beautiful leathers in your brown collection!
> Lovely bags, I like your red Regina and Gramercy Small Top handle. Did you notice the similar shape/style for your choices?


I didn't notice! Lol! But I do love purses with top handles


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> Your cat was beautiful! I can imagine how much you miss her. This is my cat that died several years ago. She was the best.


What a great Face . Did you paint it? Luckily my newer cat has really wormed her way into my heart despite the fact that she occasionally likes to nip her favorite people. Luckily not friends or strangers.


----------



## dcooney4

keodi said:


> I love your bag choices!!
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> strap drop is 9.5 inches
> 
> wow! beautiful portrait!
> 
> Thank you!


Thanks for the info and the compliment.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I don't have that problem with bags because I keep all my bags together, even if I'm not using them, but I have that problem with shoes! Also there is a particular type of slipper I buy and sometimes I buy them before the previous pair wears out, and then I can't remember where I put the new pair when I'm ready for them!


I have done that.lol


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> I know I’m overthinking this - but I can’t help myself!
> * Favorite bag - MZ Wallace mini Sutton. This color makes me smile every time I see it.
> View attachment 4711745
> 
> * Most like me - Hermès BB Kelly. Looks prim and proper, but is flexible and friendly once you get to know her.
> View attachment 4711746
> 
> (I took this picture the day the K arrived - so happy! I look like a mess - don’t care!)
> View attachment 4711748
> 
> * Most used - LV Lock Me Bucket - this one could also be most like me. Plain exterior with a bold and fun pop inside.
> View attachment 4711747


I thinkIng about your micro Sutton. Is it punch or dragon fruit ? Love all your bags.


----------



## dcooney4

MrsGAM said:


> I have so many brown vintage Coach purses I wanted to take a family picture! But I was too lazy to take everything out, so here’s my more easily reachable (and more often used) browns!
> View attachment 4711751
> 
> 
> I think my favorite bag has to be my red Regina!
> View attachment 4711756
> 
> Most ‘like me’ maybe my currant Gramercy Small Top Handle (short, cute, and tough).
> View attachment 4711755
> 
> My most used is probably my black Court. The first vintage Coach bag I fell in love with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711754


These are all beautiful eye candy.


----------



## keodi

dcooney4 said:


> I have done that.lol


lol! me too!


----------



## essiedub

whateve said:


> I'm always cold. I've never lived in a place where it snows but I dress like that in the winter. When I lived in San Francisco, I had a knee length down coat.


You wouldn’t believe it unless you see it yourself....people wearing shorts in the Sunset in January! when I was growing up, we never wore shorts. Too flipping windy, foggy and cold. The climate is becoming like Southern California.

When a friend moved to SF from San Diego, she wanted to live by the beach and was considering this condo at Ocean Beach near the Cliff House.  I told her no way!! Unlike Southern CA, nobody lives on the beach unless they had no other choice. You’d get sandblasted by the wind and chilled to the bone.That was the early 90’s. Now it’s  downright pleasant!


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> Your cat was beautiful! I can imagine how much you miss her. This is my cat that died several years ago. She was the best.


Wonderful portrait whateve.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> What a great Face . Did you paint it? Luckily my newer cat has really wormed her way into my heart despite the fact that she occasionally likes to nip her favorite people. Luckily not friends or strangers.


Thanks! Yes, I painted it a long time ago. I used a type of paint that I had never used before, I think it was gouache, without knowing it wasn't permanent. When I put a protective layer on top, it smeared it so you can't see all the detail. We had another cat but he was never as special as Callie. She was the first cat I had ever owned. She liked to play hide and seek. She would come out, get my attention and then run and hide. Sometimes she went behind the drapes without realizing her tail was still sticking out.


----------



## whateve

essiedub said:


> You wouldn’t believe it unless you see it yourself....people wearing shorts in the Sunset in January! when I was growing up, we never wore shorts. Too flipping windy, foggy and cold. The climate is becoming like Southern California.


It's getting warmer in SF? I lived in the Marina in my 20s. I think the moisture in the air makes it feel a lot colder than you would think if you looked at the thermostat.


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> Loving your freedom to hang out in PJs. I’ve ended up forcing myself to get dressed each morning as I found it messed with my mental health if I didn’t. Same as putting on a little make up each morning, it’s for me so I feel like myself. Shopping online for new causal clothing has been a bit of a crutch for me. I’ve bought a few RL and other T-shirts I really like and some sweatshirts.
> 
> Plus, I’m not sure my colleagues could handle my PJs via Zoom!


When I was younger, I always felt funny if I didn't leave the house once a day. I'd have to have an activity or I felt like I was still half asleep. I'm surprised at how well I've adapted to staying at home.


----------



## essiedub

whateve said:


> It's getting warmer in SF? I lived in the Marina in my 20s. I think the moisture in the air makes it feel a lot colder than you would think if you looked at the thermostat.


Yes that fog. I don’t  think I knew sunshine til I headed to Berkeley for school. It’s really different now...much warmer overall.  We used to laugh at the tourists wearing shorts in the summer..inevitability they’d end up wearing a Fisherman’s Wharf sweatshirt!  How long has it been since you lived in SF...the traffic is sheer hell now. Actually during SIP, it’s been great!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

missie1 said:


> Thanks. I forgot about my Leopard bag.  Just added it.


Thank-you! I love your leopard bag!


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> I know I’m overthinking this - but I can’t help myself!
> * Favorite bag - MZ Wallace mini Sutton. This color makes me smile every time I see it.
> View attachment 4711745
> 
> * Most like me - Hermès BB Kelly. Looks prim and proper, but is flexible and friendly once you get to know her.
> View attachment 4711746
> 
> (I took this picture the day the K arrived - so happy! I look like a mess - don’t care!)
> View attachment 4711748
> 
> * Most used - LV Lock Me Bucket - this one could also be most like me. Plain exterior with a bold and fun pop inside.
> View attachment 4711747



Love your reasons as much as I love the bags, and of course the bag that's you is my favourite


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> She has the coloring of my favorite kitty that passed. This is a portrait I did of my girl.


That is a stunning picture! You are so talented to have created that. They are such a loss. I got the boy cats a year ago after my beautiful 18 year old girl tabby passed. She was my first baby before I even met my dh. I’d love a portrait of her.


----------



## papertiger

MrsGAM said:


> I have so many brown vintage Coach purses I wanted to take a family picture! But I was too lazy to take everything out, so here’s my more easily reachable (and more often used) browns!
> View attachment 4711751
> 
> 
> I think my favorite bag has to be my red Regina!
> View attachment 4711756
> 
> Most ‘like me’ maybe my currant Gramercy Small Top Handle (short, cute, and tough).
> View attachment 4711755
> 
> My most used is probably my black Court. The first vintage Coach bag I fell in love with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711754



Dear lord, your brown Coaches leave me breathless


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> Your cat was beautiful! I can imagine how much you miss her. This is my cat that died several years ago. She was the best.


Another beautiful cat. Did you do her portrait? So sad she has passed.


----------



## papertiger

essiedub said:


> Here are closeups of my Tod’s (it has a name...) I like it for its weird snaps closure..so it can be both a tote and secure handbag. It does have a shoulder strap that I don’t use.  I love the contrast stitching on the juicy clemence-like  leather
> 
> View attachment 4711683
> View attachment 4711684



I love the contrast stitching too, makes such a (refined yet sporty) statement


----------



## whateve

essiedub said:


> Yes that fog. I don’t  think I knew sunshine til I headed to Berkeley for school. It’s really different now...much warmer overall.  We used to laugh at the tourists wearing shorts in the summer..inevitability they’d end up wearing a Fisherman’s Wharf sweatshirt!  How long has it been since you lived in SF...the traffic is sheer hell now. Actually during SIP, it’s been great!


The traffic was terrible then too! It was a very long time ago, in the late 70s and early 80s. I had a car but mostly used it to go out of town to visit my parents (and do my laundry). They were in Foster City at the time. I grew up in the east Bay. We went to the city once a week to eat out and see a movie.

I wanted to go to Berkeley but my parents thought there were too many hippies, so I went to UCLA.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> Your cat was beautiful! I can imagine how much you miss her. This is my cat that died several years ago. She was the best.



Cute! 

So sorry, she's no longer with you. They are such characters, even if we have other animals we never stop missing their unique personalities.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> That being said, I think well made garments give even the fittest older bodies some lift and structure which isn’t a bad thing.



Haha, you are right! Plus well made quality clothes can always be altered to fit while cheap stuff won´t stand any work done to it. 
I´m spending a lot of time with an early 60ies tailor made silk jacket at the moment. Somebody gifted it to me half finished like the lady who sewed it must have left it behind. 
It´s fascinating to see the quality of the material and workmanship. The jacket and I are having a good time together!


----------



## whateve

More bags said:


> Wonderful portrait whateve.


Thank you!


Katinahat said:


> Another beautiful cat. Did you do her portrait? So sad she has passed.


Yes, thank you!


papertiger said:


> Cute!
> 
> So sorry, she's no longer with you. They are such characters, even if we have other animals we never stop missing their unique personalities.


Thank you! I know. I feel so fortunate that I had a close bond with her. I got my dog, a Golden Retriever, around the same time and he was wonderful too. My first bird, a parakeet, was really special too. She was so affectionate and tame. I never achieved that closeness with any of the birds I had later. Now all I have is a giant tortoise, and though I love him, I don't think he is capable of loving me back.


----------



## Katinahat

Sorry, sharing cats not bags as an aside. 

My beautiful lady who passed last year. She was an angel who I loved beyond belief. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




And my crazy 1 year old boys who are much more independent. I wanted to call them Mulberry and Coach but my family wouldn’t let me!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Nothing is making me want to buy even a little bit.



Atta girl for not buying discipline!


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Yes, thank you!
> 
> Thank you! I know. I feel so fortunate that I had a close bond with her. I got my dog, a Golden Retriever, around the same time and he was wonderful too. My first bird, a parakeet, was really special too. She was so affectionate and tame. I never achieved that closeness with any of the birds I had later. Now all I have is a giant tortoise, and though I love him, I don't think he is capable of loving me back.



 

Have to say though, tortoises are very special creatures, they are just a little more - independent


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> Sorry, sharing cats not bags as an aside.
> 
> My beautiful lady who passed last year. She was an angel who I loved beyond belief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711952
> 
> 
> And my crazy 1 year old boys who are much more independent. I wanted to call them Mulberry and Coach but my family wouldn’t let me!
> View attachment 4711954
> View attachment 4711955



She is absolutely beautiful and she looks a lot like my classic tabby boy Dini (Houdini on the right)


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> She is absolutely beautiful and she looks a lot like my classic tabby boy Dini (Houdini on the right)


Another tabby fan. Your two are beautiful too!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Jacket looks fabulous. I loved your bag choices too.


Thank-you for the lovely comment!


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> Another tabby fan. Your two are beautiful too!



Thank you, one of them certainly knows he is (Poirot)  

I must say they are both (usually) so well behaved, I cannot complain.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> Oof - I hear you!
> I once had someone make a ridiculous offer and then tell me she was sorry for the low-ball offer. She said was going to give it to her sister for Christmas… I said "Gee, I'm sorry your sister is worth so little to you. I'm very sorry to hear that."
> Buh-bye.


Your reaction is priceless!


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> Of course I kept my mask on and even stayed in the shop and finished my shopping. Running away wouldn´t have helped. In my town nobody seems to wear a mask. You can´t buy any real medical ones anywhere anyway. All I have is my homemade makeshift stuff. I made a box full for my family in North Rhine Westphalia, too.


Good for you! Maybe someone (or more than one person) saw you wearing the mask, and went home and thought about it. We can only hope!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> I know I’m overthinking this - but I can’t help myself!
> * Favorite bag - MZ Wallace mini Sutton. This color makes me smile every time I see it.
> View attachment 4711745
> 
> * Most like me - Hermès BB Kelly. Looks prim and proper, but is flexible and friendly once you get to know her.
> View attachment 4711746
> 
> (I took this picture the day the K arrived - so happy! I look like a mess - don’t care!)
> View attachment 4711748
> 
> * Most used - LV Lock Me Bucket - this one could also be most like me. Plain exterior with a bold and fun pop inside.
> View attachment 4711747



The Kelly looks absolutely natural on you! Still perfect with your casual outfit- the two of you simply belong together.


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> Thank you, one of them certainly knows he is (Poirot)
> 
> I must say they are both (usually) so well behaved, I cannot complain.


I love their names! My young boys get up to all sorts of naughty things! Last cat pic I promise.


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> Thank you! I've done Zoom meetings for a couple other babies' bdays and there were so many people on the calls that no one really got to chat. We will do a family Zoom (with my family and my husband's family) for singing and the main cake and then call our various friends for a few mins each and let my daughter taste cupcakes during those. Really overdone because I scheduled it all out, but we're not having an actual party so I figure it's okay to plan a bit!
> 
> *The book is There's a Dragon in Your Book!*


Just checked it out on Amazon… it looks soooo cute! A perfect read-aloud book to a 1-year-old. I like the part where you tickle the baby dragon, and it sneezes. Doesn't take much to make me giggle these days!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Love it!
> What a jerk!  Why didn’t he just buy it. He’s the kind of person who must love drama. I love that you have layers to your collection and personality.
> —//—//—//
> Today’s supposed buyer came back a third time with foolishness. I’ve blocked out the names to protect privacy but wanted to share a screenshot of the kookiness. In her last message she still says I need to give her a best price and even then she will tell me what or if she can pay. Huh?!?!!
> 
> Seriously, buy or make an offer or go away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711806



Which part of "make an offer" does she not understand? That´s crazy!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> That's a good one,
> 
> These came in a series from Liberty dept store many years ago (my SA there at the time). If people click the Liberty channel the scarf tying is all on one 'play all' list



Great link. Thank you!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I'm always cold. I've never lived in a place where it snows but I dress like that in the winter. When I lived in San Francisco, I had a knee length down coat.


Are you an reptile like me? As soon as it gets only a little chilly I´ll be cold- cold to the core- and need a really warm coat. This year we didn´t have a real winter, but years ago it went as low as -20C here. I wore my Tecnica boots and a lambskin coat indoors.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> I have done that.lol


I keep doing the same!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Dear lord, your brown Coaches leave me breathless


me, too! So many, such a variety and all in perfect state! Wow!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> Thanks! Yes, I painted it a long time ago. I used a type of paint that I had never used before, I think it was gouache, without knowing it wasn't permanent. When I put a protective layer on top, it smeared it so you can't see all the detail. We had another cat but he was never as special as Callie. She was the first cat I had ever owned. She liked to play hide and seek. She would come out, get my attention and then run and hide. Sometimes she went behind the drapes without realizing her tail was still sticking out.


That is so cute.


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> Thanks! Yes, I painted it a long time ago. I used a type of paint that I had never used before, I think it was gouache, without knowing it wasn't permanent. When I put a protective layer on top, it smeared it so you can't see all the detail. We had another cat but he was never as special as Callie. She was the first cat I had ever owned. She liked to play hide and seek. She would come out, get my attention and then run and hide. Sometimes she went behind the drapes without realizing her tail was still sticking out.


She sounds adorable and you are clearly very talented.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Sorry, sharing cats not bags as an aside.
> 
> My beautiful lady who passed last year. She was an angel who I loved beyond belief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711952
> 
> 
> And my crazy 1 year old boys who are much more independent. I wanted to call them Mulberry and Coach but my family wouldn’t let me!
> View attachment 4711954
> View attachment 4711955


Oh they Are all beautiful!


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> She is absolutely beautiful and she looks a lot like my classic tabby boy Dini (Houdini on the right)


They are adorable! Who knew so many of us adore tabby cats.


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> They are adorable! Who knew so many of us adore tabby cats.


We’ve clearly got good taste in all sorts of important things!


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> I love their names! My young boys get up to all sorts of naughty things! Last cat pic I promise.
> View attachment 4711979


You should paint this. What an awesome photo.


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> You should paint this. What an awesome photo.


I agree but you credit me with far more talent than I hold!


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> We’ve clearly got good taste in all sorts of important things!


Yes we do !❤️


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> Wow! Love your Mulberry bags!





momasaurus said:


> Sweet collection!





More bags said:


> Great choices, beautiful bags!


Thanks to you all for enjoying my collections with me!


----------



## Katinahat

Cookiefiend said:


> I know I’m overthinking this - but I can’t help myself!
> * Favorite bag - MZ Wallace mini Sutton. This color makes me smile every time I see it.
> View attachment 4711745
> 
> * Most like me - Hermès BB Kelly. Looks prim and proper, but is flexible and friendly once you get to know her.
> View attachment 4711746
> 
> (I took this picture the day the K arrived - so happy! I look like a mess - don’t care!)
> View attachment 4711748
> 
> * Most used - LV Lock Me Bucket - this one could also be most like me. Plain exterior with a bold and fun pop inside.
> View attachment 4711747


Love your choices. The mini Sutton colour is stunning!


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> Sorry, sharing cats not bags as an aside.
> 
> My beautiful lady who passed last year. She was an angel who I loved beyond belief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711952
> 
> 
> And my crazy 1 year old boys who are much more independent. I wanted to call them Mulberry and Coach but my family wouldn’t let me!
> View attachment 4711954
> View attachment 4711955


I'm so sorry for your loss. Mulberry and Coach would have been great names!


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> She is absolutely beautiful and she looks a lot like my classic tabby boy Dini (Houdini on the right)





Katinahat said:


> I love their names! My young boys get up to all sorts of naughty things! Last cat pic I promise.
> View attachment 4711979


So cute!


----------



## missie1

dcooney4 said:


> Your bags are so cool. I think the denim one is really going to go with so many different looks. Glad your feeling better too.


Thanks DC.  I have been wanting a denim bag so bad.  I finally get one and the world shuts down. Just my luck.  I can now just go visit the bags in my closet


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Just checked it out on Amazon… it looks soooo cute! A perfect read-aloud book to a 1-year-old. I like the part where you tickle the baby dragon, and it sneezes. Doesn't take much to make me giggle these days!


I just looked at it too. It looks adorable. I have quite a collection of kid's books. I wish I had a reason to buy this one.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Are you an reptile like me? As soon as it gets only a little chilly I´ll be cold- cold to the core- and need a really warm coat. This year we didn´t have a real winter, but years ago it went as low as -20C here. I wore my Tecnica boots and a lambskin coat indoors.


I think I am!


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> She sounds adorable and you are clearly very talented.


Thank you!


----------



## missie1

Katinahat said:


> Loving your freedom to hang out in PJs. I’ve ended up forcing myself to get dressed each morning as I found it messed with my mental health if I didn’t. Same as putting on a little make up each morning, it’s for me so I feel like myself. Shopping online for new causal clothing has been a bit of a crutch for me. I’ve bought a few RL and other T-shirts I really like and some sweatshirts.
> 
> Plus, I’m not sure my colleagues could handle my PJs via Zoom!


So prior to this madness I worked remote 4 days a week.  I would have pjs on till my first break between conference calls then I’d get casually dressed.  We use Skype for our meetings and we never have cameras on.  Once I got sick though I just showered and changed back into fresh PJs cause I knew I wasn’t able to leave.  Now it’s the norm because I can’t go out. Since wfh I did start buying more casual run around clothes athletic type so that I pulled together but not dressed up.   DH was glad because he always buys me sneakers and now I will wear them.  Best believe when world opens back up I’m getting full glam again.


----------



## missie1

Sparkletastic said:


> Same on moving away from flaps. It’s just hard. LOL!  My last bag in was a camera bag and I’m loving that shape. I would like to get another at some point. But, I’m pretty bag content for now. Nothing is making me want to buy even a little bit.


I bought the lou lou YSL camera bag.  It’s a great bag and love that it fits my stuff without being too bulky


----------



## missie1

Sparkletastic said:


> Yay! You got the Fendi Kan. I’ve been eyeballing that bag but, I didn’t know if I’d get tired of the scalloped edge of the flap. But, it’s a great looking bag. Lovely bags all!  And I can see you definitely being a Gucci bag but I’d pick an exotic leather for you! High end and striking.
> Chanel tweed flaps are the ones I never want. They skew too preppy and my style is sooo noooot preppy.
> ”Small but edgy”. I love it! Great bags!
> I’m burning every single pair of PJ’s I have when this is over. I don’t care if I have to sleep in trash bags and chicken wire. I can barely stand to look at them.


Spark,
The scallop edges is what sold me on it.  I liked the variation and I felt like it has staying power.  Also I like the color.
  Don’t even mention Gucci exotic to me. I’m still kicking myself for not getting Bamboo  python Dionysus top handle when it came out.  
I love the idea of tweed but it’s got to be right one.  Have only seen one before that was cute.
In Chicken wire .  I m starting to feel that way about the kitchen. I’m cooking everyday now. In addition to we are still working everyday.   When outside opens up reservation for two please


----------



## missie1

Sparkletastic said:


> May I vent for a moment? I have a bag up for sale and it’s priced very well. I’ve had two buyers reach out since I listed it. Both asked me if I could lower the price. I said I would be happy to discuss any offers.
> 
> Instead of sending an offer, they each asked me what my lowest price is. Are you kidding me?   I’m not negotiating against myself. So, when I restated that the bag is priced well but, I’m happy to entertain any offers, they both ghosted.
> 
> People need to get over themselves. Either you want the bag or you don’t. Either you can afford the bag or you can’t. Any other basis for a back and forth is game playing.
> 
> And, I’m not moved by a buyer’s sob story about budget constraints around a luxury item. I don’t see anyone letting me buy a plane or private island with my budget constraints.
> 
> I will burn the bag before I give it away at some kooky low price. I don’t need the proceeds. The bag can go into my coffin with me if need be.
> 
> Thanks for letting me get that off my chest. Rant ended.


Spark,

It kills me that every


Sparkletastic said:


> Love it!
> What a jerk!  Why didn’t he just buy it. He’s the kind of person who must love drama. I love that you have layers to your collection and personality.
> —//—//—//
> Today’s supposed buyer came back a third time with foolishness. I’ve blocked out the names to protect privacy but wanted to share a screenshot of the kookiness. In her last message she still says I need to give her a best price and even then she will tell me what or if she can pay. Huh?!?!!
> 
> Seriously, buy or make an offer or go away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711806


Spark,

Your response is so detailed and polite. I love it.  Me on the other hand would have said something totally inappropriate  like “it’s not going to be free you do know that right? Get your coin together girl or buy what you can afford. ”.  The nerve of people


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> I thinkIng about your micro Sutton. Is it punch or dragon fruit ? Love all your bags.


Thank you! It’s Punch, such a fun color! 


papertiger said:


> Love your reasons as much as I love the bags, and of course the bag that's you is my favourite


 We are BBK twins. ❤️ 


cowgirlsboots said:


> The Kelly looks absolutely natural on you! Still perfect with your casual outfit- the two of you simply belong together.


Thank you sweetheart! 


Katinahat said:


> Love your choices. The mini Sutton colour is stunning!


Thank you! It’s such a fun and easy purse... it’s the one that makes me think would I like/want this in leather? But it would steal wears from the Sutton, and I can’t see myself wearing this fun color in the winter. So - this is my happy summer purse - and it goes with so much!


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> I'm always cold. I've never lived in a place where it snows but I dress like that in the winter. When I lived in San Francisco, I had a knee length down coat.


I grew up in the Midwest and suffered through cold and snowy winters. Then at one point I moved to upstate New York which is a frozen snow filled tundra from Oct - April. I thought I was gonna die. And, I just came from a third ridiculously cold and snowy city (Ann Arbor).

Weather was the #2 factor in moving to my new city. I can’t take cold weather. I don’t like super hot weather (90+) in the summer but I’ll take it because ice and snow are hellish to me. 


whateve said:


> Thanks! Yes, I painted it a long time ago. I used a type of paint that I had never used before, I think it was gouache, without knowing it wasn't permanent. When I put a protective layer on top, it smeared it so you can't see all the detail. We had another cat but he was never as special as Callie. She was the first cat I had ever owned. She liked to play hide and seek. She would come out, get my attention and then run and hide. Sometimes she went behind the drapes without realizing her tail was still sticking out.


You have lovely painting skills. If I drew a cat you would likely think it’s a fire hydrant. 





whateve said:


> When I was younger, I always felt funny if I didn't leave the house once a day. I'd have to have an activity or I felt like I was still half asleep. I'm surprised at how well I've adapted to staying at home.


I love it when I hear of people content during this time.  It’s nice to hear good news coming out of this.
Unfortunately, I’m the yin to your yang (or is it the other way around?) I am going flipping stir crazy. I was just texting my local BFF (I’ve only been here 2 years so my long term friends are in other states). She and I vowed that when this ends we won’t ever be at home. She said “we’ll even sleep outside”. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Atta girl for not buying discipline!


Is it really discipline when you don’t see something you want? LOL! 





cowgirlsboots said:


> Which part of "make an offer" does she not understand? That´s crazy!


I have NO idea!!!!





dcooney4 said:


> They are adorable! Who knew so many of us adore tabby cats.


I love kitties! I miss my little black Kitty, Remy. She was so friendly and outgoing. She loved “working the room” when I had parties and always followed me around like I was her everything. Pets give so much love! 





missie1 said:


> I bought the lou lou YSL camera bag.  It’s a great bag and love that it fits my stuff without being too bulky


I’m seriously ROFLMBO. The YSL Lou camera is the one I bought too.  Bag twins again. I got the black on black. Which did you choose? I want another camera bag. Just have to find the right one. C camera bags aren’t moving me just yet. 





missie1 said:


> Spark,
> The scallop edges is what sold me on it.  I liked the variation and I felt like it has staying power.  Also I like the color.
> Don’t even mention Gucci exotic to me. I’m still kicking myself for not getting Bamboo  python Dionysus top handle when it came out.
> I love the idea of tweed but it’s got to be right one.  Have only seen one before that was cute.
> In Chicken wire .  I m starting to feel that way about the kitchen. I’m cooking everyday now. In addition to we are still working everyday.   When outside opens up reservation for two please


I definitely agree that it has staying power. But, it reminded me a bit of lace and I’m not a lacey kind of girl.

Re: C tweed. @Kendie26 has a beautiful one. I’ve never even remotely liked any other.

And, yeah. The cooking / cleaning thing is beyond old. I didn’t sign up for being an executive _and_ a SAHW. I’ve done both jobs at one time or the other and each is full time. 


missie1 said:


> Spark,
> 
> It kills me that every
> 
> Spark,
> 
> Your response is so detailed and polite. I love it.  Me on the other hand would have said something totally inappropriate  like “it’s not going to be free you do know that right? Get your coin together girl or buy what you can afford. ”.  The nerve of people


I was polite because that’s how my Momma (and Daddie) raised me. But, I was  inside.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I grew up in the Midwest and suffered through cold and snowy winters. Then at one point I moved to upstate New York which is a frozen snow filled tundra from Oct - April. I thought I was gonna die. And, I just came from a third ridiculously cold and snowy city (Ann Arbor).
> 
> Weather was the #2 factor in moving to my new city. I can’t take cold weather. I don’t like super hot weather (90+) in the summer but I’ll take it because ice and snow are hellish to me. You have lovely painting skills. If I drew a cat you would likely think it’s a fire hydrant. I love it when I hear of people content during this time.  It’s nice to hear good news coming out of this.
> Unfortunately, I’m the yin to your yang (or is it the other way around?) I am going flipping stir crazy. I was just texting my local BFF (I’ve only been here 2 years so my long term friends are in other states). She and I vowed that when this ends we won’t ever be at home. She said “we’ll even sleep outside”. Is it really discipline when you don’t see something you want? LOL! I have NO idea!!!!I love kitties! I miss my little black Kitty, Remy. She was so friendly and outgoing. She loved “working the room” when I had parties and always followed me around like I was her everything. Pets give so much love! I’m seriously ROFLMBO. The YSL Lou camera is the one I bought too.  Bag twins again. I got the black on black. Which did you choose? I want another camera bag. Just have to find the right one. C camera bags aren’t moving me just yet. I definitely agree that it has staying power. But, it reminded me a bit of lace and I’m not a lacey kind of girl.
> 
> Re: C tweed. @Kendie26 has a beautiful one. I’ve never even remotely liked any other.
> 
> And, yeah. The cooking / cleaning thing is beyond old. I didn’t sign up for being an executive _and_ a SAHW. I’ve done both jobs at one time or the other and each is full time. I was polite because that’s how my Momma (and Daddie) raised me. But, I was  inside.


My daughter lives in upstate New York. I don't know how she can stand it. She is a lawyer so she will probably stay in New York for her entire working life. 

Before the lockdown, I had "retired" from cooking. We were going out to eat every day. 

I'm always polite on selling sites too. I can't bring myself to say anything sarcastic or even slightly insulting. I even respond to low ball offers instead of just ignoring them as I don't want to be rude.


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> May I vent for a moment? I have a bag up for sale and it’s priced very well. I’ve had two buyers reach out since I listed it. Both asked me if I could lower the price. I said I would be happy to discuss any offers.
> 
> Instead of sending an offer, they each asked me what my lowest price is. Are you kidding me?   I’m not negotiating against myself. So, when I restated that the bag is priced well but, I’m happy to entertain any offers, they both ghosted.
> 
> People need to get over themselves. Either you want the bag or you don’t. Either you can afford the bag or you can’t. Any other basis for a back and forth is game playing.
> 
> And, I’m not moved by a buyer’s sob story about budget constraints around a luxury item. I don’t see anyone letting me buy a plane or private island with my budget constraints.
> 
> I will burn the bag before I give it away at some kooky low price. I don’t need the proceeds. The bag can go into my coffin with me if need be.
> 
> Thanks for letting me get that off my chest. Rant ended.


I haaaaate when buyers ask me my lowest price. Typically I will just say it is priced well and leave it at that. I have never had a buyer ask what is lowest price and then eventually buyer. It is a red flag!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Sooooo...what exactly is an “essential business”?  I just went onto the Vestiaire Collective’s app and they had a pop up that said they were declared an essential business in the US and therefore “back in business.” 



Getting preowned luxury bags, shoes and accessories is essential? To whom? A desperate wanna be “influencer” in Poughkeepsie? 

I don’t know how to feel about this. We need to social distance / quarantine. But, people want to buy online and we don’t want to crash economies. So, some people will have to go into work and risk exposure around others just to feed our appetites for things we absolutely don’t need. 

When we come out of this, I pray our governments and businesses truly think through what “we” need to do in the future when the next novel virus inevitably hits.  If you want me to stay home then let the people who support getting nun needed items stay home as well. SMH!


----------



## lynne_ross

Cookiefiend said:


> Oof - I hear you!
> I once had someone make a ridiculous offer and then tell me she was sorry for the low-ball offer. She said was going to give it to her sister for Christmas… I said "Gee, I'm sorry your sister is worth so little to you. I'm very sorry to hear that."
> Buh-bye.
> 
> That's very cool!


lol


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> My daughter lives in upstate New York. I don't know how she can stand it. She is a lawyer so she will probably stay in New York for her entire working life.
> 
> Before the lockdown, I had "retired" from cooking. We were going out to eat every day.
> 
> I'm always polite on selling sites too. I can't bring myself to say anything sarcastic or even slightly insulting. I even respond to low ball offers instead of just ignoring them as I don't want to be rude.


Just curious. I think you are US based (?) Are you from the Midwest?  We tend to be very polite. Lol! I love driving in my hometown. People let you merge in traffic. And, when  I walked around my old neighborhood, people I didn’t know would wave from their cars. People who don’t know you speak and chat in grocery stores. Men open doors. I love it!  Ann Arbor was a hard exception to this rule  but in general, I love the midwestern culture.  

Many say the south is friendly but, in my third time living in the south I don’t find it to be so.  People are fake smarmy nice to your face but pretty mean behind the masks. And, they will risk their own lives to tail gate someone rather than letting you merge in traffic. I’ve made good friends here but in general... sheesh! (No offense to anyone. Just my observations)


----------



## Sparkletastic

lynne_ross said:


> I haaaaate when buyers ask me my lowest price. Typically I will just say it is priced well and leave it at that. I have never had a buyer ask what is lowest price and then eventually buyer. *It is a red flag!*


I completely agree!! People who haggle vs. negotiate always end up being bad customers. I think it’s a mindset that goes through the process.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Sooooo...what exactly is an “essential business”?  I just went onto the Vestiaire Collective’s app and they had a pop up that said they were declared an essential business in the US and therefore “back in business.”
> 
> 
> 
> Getting preowned luxury bags, shoes and accessories is essential? To whom? A desperate wanna be “influencer” in Poughkeepsie?
> 
> I don’t know how to feel about this. We need to social distance / quarantine. But, people want to buy online and we don’t want to crash economies. So, some people will have to go into work and risk exposure around others just to feed our appetites for things we absolutely don’t need.
> 
> When we come out of this, I pray our governments and businesses truly think through what “we” need to do in the future when the next novel virus inevitably hits.  If you want me to stay home then let the people who support getting nun needed items stay home as well. SMH!


I think I read because they don't just sell their own stuff. Isn't it like Tradesy, where individuals sell their stuff? Some of those individuals may depend on the money they make from these sales.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Just curious. I think you are US based (?) Are you from the Midwest?  We tend to be very polite. Lol! I love driving in my hometown. People let you merge in traffic. And, when  I walked around my old neighborhood, people I didn’t know would wave from their cars. People who don’t know you speak and chat in grocery stores. Men open doors. I love it!  Ann Arbor was a hard exception to this rule  but in general, I love the midwestern culture.
> 
> Many say the south is friendly but, in my third time living in the south I don’t find it to be so.  People are fake smarmy nice to your face but pretty mean behind the masks. And, they will risk their own lives to tail gate someone rather than letting you merge in traffic. I’ve made good friends here but in general... sheesh! (No offense to anyone. Just my observations)


I've lived in California nearly my entire life. 

I found the south to be as you described. A lot of fake smarmy. I was surprised at how much I liked the people we encountered in New York and New Jersey. They don't hold anything back. I haven't spent much time in the Midwest.

We used to live in a tiny town where everyone knew everyone. People were extremely friendly there. Now we are in a smallish town. People aren't as friendly but I don't see a lot of meanness. There are a lot of immigrants, many of whom stick with their own. I don't think they dislike us but may not speak English.


----------



## ElainePG

essiedub said:


> I finally dragged myself back to the drawing board (literally and figuratively) this week. Seriously that was a much needed 4 week break. I was in the garden all day weeding, pruning, transplanting etc..one square foot at a time. The weather was perfect..overcast and in the 60’s.  I love the garden in the spring....I  once said that when I retire, I’d read books, garden, and play golf.  I got a taste of that and I like it.
> 
> Anyway, In reading *Rhl2987’s* post on getting dressed every morning ...ummm well yeah, I can’t just roll around in my sweats all day. So for fun, I am sporting one of my spring coats and carrying my Tods tote..which I was carrying back before S.I.P.  ( Now, I don’t carry anything.) I love coats so I will try to wear them more. Where I live, I don’t really need a coat, but It’s a holdover from growing up in San Francisco (when it used to be chilly) It is still a habit to always carry a coat..mine are really more like raincoat weight (vs. the heavy wool ones)  They sure elevate a dull outfit that my fanciest fleece couldn’t do!  I’d add a scarf but I wanted to show the nifty buttons!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711260
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711262


What a fabulous outfit! You're right… the buttons are terrific. And is that a panda charm on your tote?


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> You cannot ask me for a favourite bag!
> 
> I'll say my BBK sellier just because...but there are so many favourites
> 
> Most like me Gucci Bamboo Top-handle. I have been buying more H in the past 5 years but ultimately I am more fashion forward and a bit cheeky like Gucci
> 
> Most worn - it couldn't be any other bag. H Evie


It seems to me that you got the Evie last year… am I remembering correctly? There was a question of gold hardware versus silver? I'd say you made a perfect choice. Gold hardware against that fabulous black leather is a classic!


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> Much as I’d like to dress up a teeny bit, the weather is just too hot for anything but shorts and cotton top!  No central airconditioning in the house.  AC is only at the bedroom and I don’t want to stay there all day.  In fact, I’m down a lot because I’ve been cooking a lot too.


I've been cooking a lot, too. I've been reading that many people have been finding comfort in their kitchens. Have you been experimenting with new and different things, or sticking with the tried-and-true?


----------



## ElainePG

missie1 said:


> *I would love to add tweed flap but it’s so deceptively difficult to find the perfect one.* I must go see this dirty demin line


Interesting… that's the one type of Chanel bag I'd be interested in. More than any of the leather ones, for some reason. Why is it difficult to find the right one?


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> I've been cooking a lot, too. I've been reading that many people have been finding comfort in their kitchens. Have you been experimenting with new and different things, or sticking with the tried-and-true?


I've been cooking a lot too. It hasn't been that bad yet; I think because I hadn't cooked in so long that the meals I used to cook were now interesting. I also tried some new recipes that came out good. In the past, I got burned out on cooking, and hated that I had to be the one to figure out what we were going to eat every day.


----------



## ElainePG

lynne_ross said:


> P
> 
> Relief that you do not have covid. Hope you recover quickly. Nice if your dr to handle the case so well.


Thank you. Yes, she is a terrific doctor. She is my primary care provider, and also my pulmonologist , so she knew exactly what to do without having to refer me. Which made everything go very quickly.
Her last piece of advice to me: "Don't panic!" So I'm trying not to…


----------



## ElainePG

missie1 said:


> I’m was on a pause peninsula from bags because I was working on few jewelry items but then boom I escaped.   I have no idea which color handle.  *It could be that I’m in house bored and have urge to buy*.


Well, sure… especially because you're convalescing on top of everything. What do you think? Is this a bag that would fill a hole in your closet?


----------



## ElainePG

missie1 said:


> I’m switching between the same 5 pairs of pjs.  Luckily DH washes every few days so I never have to bring anymore out.  But once this is over I’m throwing these 5 pair away.  *I do have on my earrings though. A girls gotta have something*


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> This is difficult!
> I think my favorite is Coach Dakotah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711330
> 
> Most like me? I have no idea. *Maybe Coach mini Preston because it is small but edgy*
> View attachment 4711333
> 
> Most used, last year was Balenciaga Velo in Bleu Lavande
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711338


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> She has the coloring of my favorite kitty that passed. This is a portrait I did of my girl.


What a beautiful painting.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Well, Red Sox fan says it all. *I hope he is cured*.


As it happens, he is. It was a transformative, instantaneous cure. In the 10th inning of the 6th game of the 1986 World Series. When the ball rolled between Bill Buckner's legs. 
Oh… and I was rooting for the *Mets* in that series; I'm originally a New Yorker!


----------



## Katinahat

Sparkletastic said:


> Sooooo...what exactly is an “essential business”?  I just went onto the Vestiaire Collective’s app and they had a pop up that said they were declared an essential business in the US and therefore “back in business.”
> 
> 
> 
> Getting preowned luxury bags, shoes and accessories is essential? To whom? A desperate wanna be “influencer” in Poughkeepsie?
> 
> I don’t know how to feel about this. We need to social distance / quarantine. But, people want to buy online and we don’t want to crash economies. So, some people will have to go into work and risk exposure around others just to feed our appetites for things we absolutely don’t need.
> 
> When we come out of this, I pray our governments and businesses truly think through what “we” need to do in the future when the next novel virus inevitably hits.  If you want me to stay home then let the people who support getting nun needed items stay home as well. SMH!



This has troubled me where I am in the U.K. too. Online shops remain mostly open. Some closed through their own choice to get their warehouses properly “safe” for workers and then reopened. At first I didn’t buy anything but then I decided if the government let them stay open I was perhaps helping the economy and preserving jobs. I’ve tried to buy a lot from my favourite U.K. department store or smaller independent shops. Their branches are closed but they have a food supermarket chain too - John Lewis for all you U.K. based tPFers. I’m not sure if I’m right in this approach or not - I’m quite conflicted! 

In fact, I’ve done more online shopping in the last month than ever before. I always shop in a crisis as a cheering up method. My purchases haven’t been all that frivolous but practical. I have been shopping my own bag collection so haven’t felt the need or desire to purchase anything there. Temptation is coming with the Coach sale prices though!

I have bought activities for my children and myself such as jigsaws, embroidery (which DD likes) and the adult colouring I’m so enjoying which I mentioned previously. 

I’ve also purchased a lot of new clothes for my children and me. I’ve been searching our sales bargains from their favourite “sports” brands such as Superdry, Jack Wills, Gap, Converse, Adidas and getting things half price. They’ve grown so fast and needed more to wear now they don’t wear school uniform. My items have been smart comfortable casual clothes and shoes/trainers, good quality labels but certainly not designer. 

I’ve found practical things like found flour to order direct from the mill for baking bread. Plus laptops for home learning and an IPad for my parents to read the newspaper and FaceTime my siblings and me. 

And finally I’ve bought garden items such as summer flowering plants and bulbs to plant and vegetables to grow. Plus furniture and a gas BBQ as I think we’ll be home so much more for a while even after the full lockdown passes. 

Gosh, now I list it that’s a crazy amount! Perhaps this isn’t fair on those who are having to work. We got all our money back from our cancelled trip to the Canary Islands so I used that. We also won’t be taking our 3 week summer trip to France this year. 

I saw a clip on the news about which shops have been allowed to stay open as essentials in different countries. Gun shops in the US, chocolate shops in France, bike and alcohol shops in the U.K., hair dressers in some countries. It is interesting!


----------



## missie1

ElainePG said:


> Well, sure… especially because you're convalescing on top of everything. What do you think? Is this a bag that would fill a hole in your closet?


Elaine,

I keep finding things that I feel I need.  It would be another workhorse but I’m only in office 1 day per week.  So it’s like do I spend $1600 for something I might carry twice a month.  Or do I just get Chanel maxi for workhorse and be done.  As you know I’ve been toying with this idea for a while.


----------



## missie1

Sparkletastic said:


> I grew up in the Midwest and suffered through cold and snowy winters. Then at one point I moved to upstate New York which is a frozen snow filled tundra from Oct - April. I thought I was gonna die. And, I just came from a third ridiculously cold and snowy city (Ann Arbor).
> 
> Weather was the #2 factor in moving to my new city. I can’t take cold weather. I don’t like super hot weather (90+) in the summer but I’ll take it because ice and snow are hellish to me. You have lovely painting skills. If I drew a cat you would likely think it’s a fire hydrant. I love it when I hear of people content during this time.  It’s nice to hear good news coming out of this.
> Unfortunately, I’m the yin to your yang (or is it the other way around?) I am going flipping stir crazy. I was just texting my local BFF (I’ve only been here 2 years so my long term friends are in other states). She and I vowed that when this ends we won’t ever be at home. She said “we’ll even sleep outside”. Is it really discipline when you don’t see something you want? LOL! I have NO idea!!!!I love kitties! I miss my little black Kitty, Remy. She was so friendly and outgoing. She loved “working the room” when I had parties and always followed me around like I was her everything. Pets give so much love! I’m seriously ROFLMBO. The YSL Lou camera is the one I bought too.  Bag twins again. I got the black on black. Which did you choose? I want another camera bag. Just have to find the right one. C camera bags aren’t moving me just yet. I definitely agree that it has staying power. But, it reminded me a bit of lace and I’m not a lacey kind of girl.
> 
> Re: C tweed. @Kendie26 has a beautiful one. I’ve never even remotely liked any other.
> 
> And, yeah. The cooking / cleaning thing is beyond old. I didn’t sign up for being an executive _and_ a SAHW. I’ve done both jobs at one time or the other and each is full time. I was polite because that’s how my Momma (and Daddie) raised me. But, I was  inside.


Here we go again... I got the black with silver hardware. I want to get Chanel one but they haven’t really moved me. 

I thought scallop edges gave it a girly look that I love.  I’m eyeing a gold metallic one right now to add.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> It seems to me that you got the Evie last year… am I remembering correctly? There was a question of gold hardware versus silver? I'd say you made a perfect choice. Gold hardware against that fabulous black leather is a classic!



Thank you.

I think I bought it late June and I haven't taken it off since. It was actually because H came out with the ghw that I finally pulled the trigger, totally irresistible it's only now I've thought what took me so long?


----------



## jblended

Katinahat said:


> I’ve tried to buy a lot from my favourite U.K. department store or smaller independent shops. Their branches are closed but they have a food supermarket chain too - John Lewis for all you U.K. based tPFers. I’m not sure if I’m right in this approach or not - I’m quite conflicted!



I would say you're doing the right thing, but this is a comment that comes from a nostalgic place. When BHS, HMV and House of Fraser all closed, I got really emotional. There were so many childhood memories for me in those stores.
John Lewis (whether you're buying clothing or shopping from Waitorse), being the institution that it is, should be supported by online sales during this time, IMO. You're keeping people in their jobs, and you're buying things that you will use.

I think business that remain open will keep work conditions safe for their employees. It makes no sense to put them at risk at the possible expense of the virus spreading to the remaining staff, thus forcing them to shut down entirely and risk public backlash for unsafe work conditions.

Also, whilst you've listed quite a few purchases, most of those will not be repeat purchases and were necessary in preparation for the lockdown (iPads, jigsaws, etc.). No need to feel bad that you were setting yourself up to be able to cope with this situation.

Certainly, your approach beats my incessant online browsing of bags that I know I absolutely do not need and cannot use in the current climate. Still haven't purchased any but it's been a real battle with myself not to do so.


----------



## Katinahat

jblended said:


> I would say you're doing the right thing, but this is a comment that comes from a nostalgic place. When BHS, HMV and House of Fraser all closed, I got really emotional. There were so many childhood memories for me in those stores.
> John Lewis (whether you're buying clothing or shopping from Waitorse), being the institution that it is, should be supported by online sales during this time, IMO. You're keeping people in their jobs, and you're buying things that you will use.
> 
> I think business that remain open will keep work conditions safe for their employees. It makes no sense to put them at risk at the possible expense of the virus spreading to the remaining staff, thus forcing them to shut down entirely and risk public backlash for unsafe work conditions.
> 
> Also, whilst you've listed quite a few purchases, most of those will not be repeat purchases and were necessary in preparation for the lockdown (iPads, jigsaws, etc.). No need to feel bad that you were setting yourself up to be able to cope with this situation.
> 
> Certainly, your approach beats my incessant online browsing of bags that I know I absolutely do not need and cannot use in the current climate. Still haven't purchased any but it's been a real battle with myself not to do so.


Thanks @jblended for your really carefully considered response to my post. It’s very helpful to know that you are sympathetic and understanding  to my approach.

I appreciate what you mean about those other high street stores. We still have one House of Fraser where I live but one closed as did these other retailers. It’s really sad to see them go. 

You are doing well not to have purchased any bags yet and browsing is what we do isn’t it. It’s why we are all on tPF! Sales are especially difficult to resist.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you! It’s Punch, such a fun color!
> 
> We are BBK twins. ❤️
> 
> Thank you sweetheart!
> 
> Thank you! It’s such a fun and easy purse... it’s the one that makes me think would I like/want this in leather? But it would steal wears from the Sutton, and I can’t see myself wearing this fun color in the winter. So - this is my happy summer purse - and it goes with so much!


Thanks ! Are you part of the Mz Wallace lovers on FB?


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> What a beautiful painting.


Thank You! I miss her. The other kitty we have likes to bother our pet birds , so nobody wants me to get another tabby or any cat for that matter.  Our old tabby could care less about the birds and was just a big mush.


----------



## momasaurus

Sparkletastic said:


> May I vent for a moment? I have a bag up for sale and it’s priced very well. I’ve had two buyers reach out since I listed it. Both asked me if I could lower the price. I said I would be happy to discuss any offers.
> 
> Instead of sending an offer, they each asked me what my lowest price is. Are you kidding me?   I’m not negotiating against myself. So, when I restated that the bag is priced well but, I’m happy to entertain any offers, they both ghosted.
> 
> People need to get over themselves. Either you want the bag or you don’t. Either you can afford the bag or you can’t. Any other basis for a back and forth is game playing.
> 
> And, I’m not moved by a buyer’s sob story about budget constraints around a luxury item. I don’t see anyone letting me buy a plane or private island with my budget constraints.
> 
> I will burn the bag before I give it away at some kooky low price. I don’t need the proceeds. The bag can go into my coffin with me if need be.
> 
> Thanks for letting me get that off my chest. Rant ended.


I know! People have written to me on eBay : "I just love this bag but I can't afford it." I'm like - yup. Ciao for now.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I think I bought it late June and I haven't taken it off since. It was actually because H came out with the ghw that I finally pulled the trigger, totally irresistible it's only now I've thought what took me so long?


What is the strap drop on yours? Also what is the exact name? I am starting an actual wish list.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> What is the strap drop on yours? Also what is the exact name? I am starting an actual wish list.



I will measure it for you exactly but it's very alterable and can go very long but just not very short.


----------



## momasaurus

whateve said:


> I don't have that problem with bags because I keep all my bags together, even if I'm not using them, but I have that problem with shoes! Also there is a particular type of slipper I buy and sometimes I buy them before the previous pair wears out, and then I can't remember where I put the new pair when I'm ready for them!


Hello - yes! LOL.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Is it really discipline when you don’t see something you want? LOL!


It´s advanced discipline I think. Your mind has stopped liking things you are not supposed to buy and this way keeps you out of the danger zone. 
I´m still working on advancing my discipline. I perfectly know I do not need to buy any more bags as there are certainly enough already, but the nagging wanting creeps to the surface and I will sit and stare at, research, hunt for bags, even put offers in. 
Fortunately the discipline has kicked back in at the last minute most of the times I thought I liked a bag and I was able to put the want to bed, again. 
A couple of times the discipline must have been unattentive and let me make cheap impulse purchases, though....  we´ll see... once they arrive!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Let´s play... 
which bag are you online window shopping for right now? 

For me it´s this one today.... D+G Sicily. 
(I have some fondness for the brand just because last year in Paris the lovely artist who was show-painting bags in the Galeries Lafayette was extremely nice to me letting me check his paints and exlaining his work to me.) 

The hardware is very shiny gold, so I´m safe.... BUT.... there might be one out there with silver hardware..... Haha! I better get back to my sewing!


----------



## jblended

cowgirlsboots said:


> Let´s play...
> which bag are you online window shopping for right now?


I suddenly want all the colours back in my life, as though I'm regressing to my childhood (during which I only wanted black and blue in my closet). The bags I'm looking at _are nothing like _my usual style! 

This one I keep _almost _buying because I really want a happy metallic bag in my collection: 
https://aimeekestenberg.com/handbags/crossbody-bags/zip-me-up-crossbody-sunrise-metallic.html
The problem is that I feel too old for it and it's much larger than I would want for a loud(ish) bag. 
There is a smaller bag in that leather treatment but it has a heart design on the flap, and I am not a hearts-and-flowers type of person ; much more into rivets, chains and spikes.

I was also looking at this today as a cool new iridescent bag, but I would never buy anything this flashy. It's not my style at all, though it's made me happy to look at. I'm sure others would rock it proudly and it would suit them, but I would look like a fool.
https://www.mytheresa.com/en-gb/by-...her-shoulder-bag-1511323.html?catref=category

I'm also thinking I really want a Toy LouLou with black hardware: https://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/sain...top-shoulder-bag-black-hardware-prod215240078
From one extreme (rainbow metallic) to the other (black on black)!   I will not pretend there is a method to my madness.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks ! Are you part of the Mz Wallace lovers on FB?


No, I’m not on FB too often, and I don’t need the temptation! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Let´s play...
> which bag are you online window shopping for right now?
> 
> For me it´s this one today.... D+G Sicily.
> (I have some fondness for the brand just because last year in Paris the lovely artist who was show-painting bags in the Galeries Lafayette was extremely nice to me letting me check his paints and exlaining his work to me.)
> 
> The hardware is very shiny gold, so I´m safe.... BUT.... there might be one out there with silver hardware..... Haha! I better get back to my sewing!


That is a really cool bag! There’s a needlepoint Just Campagne bag on Poshmark  - I really like it, but I think it’s too big (and kinda pricy). 
I have been looking at Lady Diors...


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Oof - I hear you!
> I once had someone make a ridiculous offer and then tell me she was sorry for the low-ball offer. She said was going to give it to her sister for Christmas… *I said "Gee, I'm sorry your sister is worth so little to you. I'm very sorry to hear that." *
> Buh-bye.
> 
> That's very cool!


Good for you! I can never think of great replies like that until about a month later.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> I love their names! My young boys get up to all sorts of naughty things! Last cat pic I promise.
> View attachment 4711979



Lovely!

Is that would-be 'Mulberry' or 'Coach' up a tree?


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> What is the strap drop on yours? Also what is the exact name? I am starting an actual wish list.



Where I have it 'factory settings' as it were (hip-length X-body or long shoulder without having to alter) is measures 100cm/38 inches. I could easily make it longer or shorter though


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Let´s play...
> which bag are you online window shopping for right now?
> 
> For me it´s this one today.... D+G Sicily.
> (I have some fondness for the brand just because last year in Paris the lovely artist who was show-painting bags in the Galeries Lafayette was extremely nice to me letting me check his paints and exlaining his work to me.)
> 
> The hardware is very shiny gold, so I´m safe.... BUT.... there might be one out there with silver hardware..... Haha! I better get back to my sewing!



Did you have to show me that LOL! 

It' such a shame for me I don't mind silver or gold hw


----------



## papertiger

Not online coz there are only 3 available but since we're on brown week and @cowgirlsboots is asking I wouldn't kick this one out of bed. This Ltd Ed Gucci Zumi was offered to me at an event but happily I didn't drink too much champagne


----------



## papertiger

If I've doubled-up on any of these please let me know:

Some more of my brow bags:

H Chocolate Box Plume 28
Nubuck tan Gucci Soho Disco (they call it Orange but really it's more tan)
H Chocolate Swift Travel 1923 Web Bolide
Gucci signature brown Crocodile, pony and box Secret (a reissue of a 1950s bag)
Gucci 1960s signature brown porosus croco top-handle
Tan 1940s vintage crocodile bag
Pickett, London ostrich clutch (did I do that one before???)
Paul Smith Chocolate holdall (it has violet suede lining!)
Could go in multicolour week too but Gucci predominantly brown classic 1980s GAC Boston in ebony and beige with web-stripe detail (I'll put my updated one in the multicolour week as it's more colourful).


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I've been cooking a lot too. It hasn't been that bad yet; I think because I hadn't cooked in so long that the meals I used to cook were now interesting. I also tried some new recipes that came out good. In the past, I got burned out on cooking, *and hated that I had to be the one to figure out what we were going to eat every day*.


I know… when I was working, I used to be a little annoyed by that as well. I didn't hate it, because I cooked and Mr. PG cleaned up, plus he can't cook worth a darn, so I wouldn't WANT him too! But it did niggle at me sometimes. 

Now, though, hunkered down in the house, I find it therapeutic to do the long-range planning of InstaCart shopping, stocking our pantry & freezer, and then being creative with cooking. Mr. PG still does the clean-up, and he's very appreciative of the meals.


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> Let´s play...
> which bag are you online window shopping for right now?
> 
> For me it´s this one today.... D+G Sicily.
> (I have some fondness for the brand just because last year in Paris the lovely artist who was show-painting bags in the Galeries Lafayette was extremely nice to me letting me check his paints and exlaining his work to me.)
> 
> The hardware is very shiny gold, so I´m safe.... BUT.... there might be one out there with silver hardware..... Haha! I better get back to my sewing!


What a cool bag! It looks as though it's made of… needlepoint fabric????


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> I suddenly want all the colours back in my life, as though I'm regressing to my childhood (during which I only wanted black and blue in my closet). The bags I'm looking at _are nothing like _my usual style!
> 
> This one I keep _almost _buying because I really want a happy metallic bag in my collection:
> https://aimeekestenberg.com/handbags/crossbody-bags/zip-me-up-crossbody-sunrise-metallic.html
> The problem is that I feel too old for it and it's much larger than I would want for a loud(ish) bag.
> There is a smaller bag in that leather treatment but it has a heart design on the flap, and I am not a hearts-and-flowers type of person ; much more into rivets, chains and spikes.
> 
> I was also looking at this today as a cool new iridescent bag, but I would never buy anything this flashy. It's not my style at all, though it's made me happy to look at. I'm sure others would rock it proudly and it would suit them, but I would look like a fool.
> https://www.mytheresa.com/en-gb/by-...her-shoulder-bag-1511323.html?catref=category
> 
> I'm also thinking I really want a Toy LouLou with black hardware: https://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/sain...top-shoulder-bag-black-hardware-prod215240078
> From one extreme (rainbow metallic) to the other (black on black)!   I will not pretend there is a method to my madness.


Last year I suddenly was craving a metallic bag to add to my collection, and I bought one from Massaccesi. Have you ever ordered one of Marco's bags? There are a few threads devoted to the MM bags here on tPF, though I warn you, they are addictive! 

At any rate, it was lots of fun for me, because I was able to select the exact style I wanted, and also the leather. It was made to my specifications, and didn't even take all that long to arrive from Italy to the U.S.

I know I'm one day early, but here is my metallic bag… the Luna, by Massaccesi. The leather is called Antique Bronze.


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> This has troubled me where I am in the U.K. too. Online shops remain mostly open. Some closed through their own choice to get their warehouses properly “safe” for workers and then reopened. At first I didn’t buy anything but then I decided if the government let them stay open I was perhaps helping the economy and preserving jobs. I’ve tried to buy a lot from my favourite U.K. department store or smaller independent shops. Their branches are closed but they have a food supermarket chain too - John Lewis for all you U.K. based tPFers. I’m not sure if I’m right in this approach or not - I’m quite conflicted!
> 
> In fact, I’ve done more online shopping in the last month than ever before. I always shop in a crisis as a cheering up method. My purchases haven’t been all that frivolous but practical. I have been shopping my own bag collection so haven’t felt the need or desire to purchase anything there. Temptation is coming with the Coach sale prices though!
> 
> I have bought activities for my children and myself such as jigsaws, embroidery (which DD likes) and the adult colouring I’m so enjoying which I mentioned previously.
> 
> I’ve also purchased a lot of new clothes for my children and me. I’ve been searching our sales bargains from their favourite “sports” brands such as Superdry, Jack Wills, Gap, Converse, Adidas and getting things half price. They’ve grown so fast and needed more to wear now they don’t wear school uniform. My items have been smart comfortable casual clothes and shoes/trainers, good quality labels but certainly not designer.
> 
> I’ve found practical things like found flour to order direct from the mill for baking bread. Plus laptops for home learning and an IPad for my parents to read the newspaper and FaceTime my siblings and me.
> 
> And finally I’ve bought garden items such as summer flowering plants and bulbs to plant and vegetables to grow. Plus furniture and a gas BBQ as I think we’ll be home so much more for a while even after the full lockdown passes.
> 
> Gosh, now I list it that’s a crazy amount! Perhaps this isn’t fair on those who are having to work. We got all our money back from our cancelled trip to the Canary Islands so I used that. We also won’t be taking our 3 week summer trip to France this year.
> 
> I saw a clip on the news about which shops have been allowed to stay open as essentials in different countries. Gun shops in the US, chocolate shops in France, bike and alcohol shops in the U.K., hair dressers in some countries. It is interesting!


That's interesting that France considers chocolate to be essential. I do too.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> Thank You! I miss her. The other kitty we have likes to bother our pet birds , so nobody wants me to get another tabby or any cat for that matter.  Our old tabby could care less about the birds and was just a big mush.


My special kitty would hunt birds or small animals outside (we lived in the country) but it's like she understood that the pet bird and hamster were off-limits to her. I really think she was one of the smartest cats.


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> If I've doubled-up on any of these please let me know:
> 
> Some more of my brow bags:
> 
> H Chocolate Box Plume 28
> Nubuck tan Gucci Soho Disco (they call it Orange but really it's more tan)
> H Chocolate Swift Travel 1923 Web Bolide
> Gucci signature brown Crocodile, pony and box Secret (a reissue of a 1950s bag)
> Gucci 1960s signature brown porosus croco top-handle
> Tan 1940s vintage crocodile bag
> Pickett, London ostrich clutch (did I do that one before???)
> Paul Smith Chocolate holdall (it has violet suede lining!)
> Could go in multicolour week too but Gucci predominantly brown classic 1980s GAC Boston in ebony and beige with web-stripe detail (I'll put my updated one in the multicolour week as it's more colourful).


Gorgeous browns part II, I love your Box Plume, Swift Travel 1923 Web Bolide, the vintage crocs ... I love all of them!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Last year I suddenly was craving a metallic bag to add to my collection, and I bought one from Massaccesi. Have you ever ordered one of Marco's bags? There are a few threads devoted to the MM bags here on tPF, though I warn you, they are addictive!
> 
> At any rate, it was lots of fun for me, because I was able to select the exact style I wanted, and also the leather. It was made to my specifications, and didn't even take all that long to arrive from Italy to the U.S.
> 
> I know I'm one day early, but here is my metallic bag… the Luna, by Massaccesi. The leather is called Antique Bronze.
> 
> View attachment 4712460


Such a pretty bag Elaine! Do you wear it as a shoulder bag or crossbody? It looks like a wonderfully versatile bag. Any chance for a modeling pic or dimensions, please?


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> I know… when I was working, I used to be a little annoyed by that as well. I didn't hate it, because I cooked and Mr. PG cleaned up, plus he can't cook worth a darn, so I wouldn't WANT him too! But it did niggle at me sometimes.
> 
> Now, though, hunkered down in the house, I find it therapeutic to do the long-range planning of InstaCart shopping, stocking our pantry & freezer, and then being creative with cooking. Mr. PG still does the clean-up, and he's very appreciative of the meals.


My DH doesn't help with anything. It would be more fun if he did. It hurts his back to stand up for long periods. He can't cook either. He still thinks you can make cornbread by mixing cornmeal and water. His only chore is to take out the trash and he only started doing that last September when I was disabled from my accident. I consider it an accomplishment that he didn't back out once I got better.


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> This is difficult!
> I think my favorite is Coach Dakotah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711330
> 
> Most like me? I have no idea. Maybe Coach mini Preston because it is small but edgy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711333
> 
> Most used, last year was Balenciaga Velo in Bleu Lavande
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711338


Love these! And that pop of purple...wow!


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> I suddenly want all the colours back in my life, as though I'm regressing to my childhood (during which I only wanted black and blue in my closet). The bags I'm looking at _are nothing like _my usual style!
> 
> This one I keep _almost _buying because I really want a happy metallic bag in my collection:
> https://aimeekestenberg.com/handbags/crossbody-bags/zip-me-up-crossbody-sunrise-metallic.html
> The problem is that I feel too old for it and it's much larger than I would want for a loud(ish) bag.
> There is a smaller bag in that leather treatment but it has a heart design on the flap, and I am not a hearts-and-flowers type of person ; much more into rivets, chains and spikes.
> 
> I was also looking at this today as a cool new iridescent bag, but I would never buy anything this flashy. It's not my style at all, though it's made me happy to look at. I'm sure others would rock it proudly and it would suit them, but I would look like a fool.
> https://www.mytheresa.com/en-gb/by-...her-shoulder-bag-1511323.html?catref=category
> 
> I'm also thinking I really want a Toy LouLou with black hardware: https://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/sain...top-shoulder-bag-black-hardware-prod215240078
> From one extreme (rainbow metallic) to the other (black on black)!   I will not pretend there is a method to my madness.


I love the rainbow stuff too but I don't like to be too flashy. Have you considered getting an SLG in brights? I have this wallet that I love.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Last year I bought this bag with rainbow edging.


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> My DH doesn't help with anything. It would be more fun if he did. It hurts his back to stand up for long periods. He can't cook either. He still thinks you can make cornbread by mixing cornmeal and water. His only chore is to take out the trash and he only started doing that last September when I was disabled from my accident. I consider it an accomplishment that he didn't back out once I got better.


Oh gosh. You really handle everything around the house? My husband cooks and cleans, I help clean a little bit and I take care of the baby quite a bit. He does all the yard work but I recently got someone to help outside and also had the cleaners for less than a month before Covid happened, so he could have some extra time with the baby. I'm sorry that you carry the major weight of all of that yourself! Hopefully he spoils you in other ways! I'm not spoiled much in other ways, but this is where the bulk of my husband's contribution is.


----------



## jblended

ElainePG said:


> Last year I suddenly was craving a metallic bag to add to my collection, and I bought one from Massaccesi. Have you ever ordered one of Marco's bags? There are a few threads devoted to the MM bags here on tPF, though I warn you, they are addictive!
> 
> At any rate, it was lots of fun for me, because I was able to select the exact style I wanted, and also the leather. It was made to my specifications, and didn't even take all that long to arrive from Italy to the U.S.
> 
> I know I'm one day early, but here is my metallic bag… the Luna, by Massaccesi. The leather is called Antique Bronze.
> 
> View attachment 4712460



This is stunning!  A million thank yous!

You've hit on exactly what I wanted but couldn't articulate. I want a metallic but in a muted, classic, minimalist style. Everything I found whilst searching was loud, for want of a better word, and it was frustrating because I kept looking and thinking I should settle and just hit 'buy', but I knew that I wouldn't love or use these sorts of metallic bags because they're just too showy for me.
Your beauty, on the other hand, is exactly my cup of tea! I love the Luna's asymmetric flap (hence the name, of course). And the leather looks lush! 
I've heard of Marco's bags but haven't looked into them at all. I didn't even know you could customize them. I'll have a look around the threads and on the website. 
Can't thank you enough for this. After a couple of days with lots of bad news, this has really perked me up.


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> I love the rainbow stuff too but I don't like to be too flashy. Have you considered getting an SLG in brights? I have this wallet that I love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712477
> 
> Last year I bought this bag with rainbow edging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712478


Second bag is so awesome and edgy!


----------



## Rhl2987

essiedub said:


> I have my big heavy down puffer (that I call my Denver parka), from my trip out there last winter to see the Dior show. That was pretty awesome when we were exploring the art district after dinner and it was 20 degrees. Sometimes you just need the coziness from wearing a big fluffy puffer.  I was inspired to get one after seeing the main detective character wearing one in the Finnish mystery series *Deadwind*.  She could wear normal clothes underneath with just that coat, so I figured, I wouldn’t need to dress in my ski clothing! Whew! Anyway, I digress...I hope to see your pretty coats paired up with your gorgeous bags soon! Doing full body photos has been challenging. Our weather has been very volatile also...75 one day, then the fog rolls in overnight and it’s in the 50’s.


I'll have to check out Deadwind! I'm glad you enjoyed the show! I was pretty pregnant when we went and it was not too enjoyable  It was hot in there.

We have a new full-length mirror in the closet so I should take more photos soon! Will have to take some with more new shoes!


----------



## Rhl2987

Katinahat said:


> My favourite bag, that’s a really hard one! Probably Alexa.
> View attachment 4711449
> 
> 
> Most like me, also hard. Perhaps Cara. Small and slightly rounded, mixes uses for smart and casual but still stylish for both but very practical. Currently my most used bag as I sling it on the back.
> View attachment 4711450
> 
> 
> Most carried is my Bayswater. I’ve had it longest and it has been used a lot for work. It’s having a holiday right now as my “office” is now the spare room!
> View attachment 4711451


I love that you're a Mulberry fan, through and through! These are fantastic. Is the first one brown or gold?


----------



## Rhl2987

dcooney4 said:


> She has the coloring of my favorite kitty that passed. This is a portrait I did of my girl.


You are incredibly talented!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> May I vent for a moment? I have a bag up for sale and it’s priced very well. I’ve had two buyers reach out since I listed it. Both asked me if I could lower the price. I said I would be happy to discuss any offers.
> 
> Instead of sending an offer, they each asked me what my lowest price is. Are you kidding me?   I’m not negotiating against myself. So, when I restated that the bag is priced well but, I’m happy to entertain any offers, they both ghosted.
> 
> People need to get over themselves. Either you want the bag or you don’t. Either you can afford the bag or you can’t. Any other basis for a back and forth is game playing.
> 
> And, I’m not moved by a buyer’s sob story about budget constraints around a luxury item. I don’t see anyone letting me buy a plane or private island with my budget constraints.
> 
> I will burn the bag before I give it away at some kooky low price. I don’t need the proceeds. The bag can go into my coffin with me if need be.
> 
> Thanks for letting me get that off my chest. Rant ended.


All of this has happened to me recently too! I sometimes lower my price when people say best price, well, possibly because I'm a bit of an impatient sucker. But truly not more than a few hundred dollars on my pricier bags for sale. But I have also gotten all of those budget messages! Do those every work on anyone?! Why do people try that?


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> Oh gosh. You really handle everything around the house? My husband cooks and cleans, I help clean a little bit and I take care of the baby quite a bit. He does all the yard work but I recently got someone to help outside and also had the cleaners for less than a month before Covid happened, so he could have some extra time with the baby. I'm sorry that you carry the major weight of all of that yourself! Hopefully he spoils you in other ways! I'm not spoiled much in other ways, but this is where the bulk of my husband's contribution is.


I used be resentful but I've come to terms with it. Other than that, we are best friends. The first time his mother stayed with us I figured out why he was that way. She did everything for him. She didn't even let him get his own drink. At least he does that for himself now! Anytime I suggested he help, he came up with other solutions, like giving the kids chores, which we did, and hiring someone, which we did for cleaning many years ago when we had a larger house, but more recently we both agreed it is too intrusive to have someone in your house, even before covid-19.


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> I love the rainbow stuff too but I don't like to be too flashy. Have you considered getting an SLG in brights? I have this wallet that I love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712477
> 
> Last year I bought this bag with rainbow edging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712478



Coach metallics are great! I had entirely forgotten about them! Thank you. I have a holographic bag strap from Coach that is blue or purple, depending on how the light hits. I should have a browse on the website.
I think an SLG may be a good way to go if it's rainbow-leaning and bright because it's certainly easier in a smaller size, but even then I think whatever this colourful phase I'm in now will pass and I risk not using it after some time. I just don't know where I'm at. My style is usually understated but with some interesting detail (texture or piping or contrasting strap).

The second one is Michael Kors, isn't it? I remember seeing it in a boutique and loving the edging, can't think now why I left it because I remember liking it a lot.
I would totally buy something like that now though, where it's just a hint of fun rather than the whole bag being super loud.
Thanks so much for the suggestions. 

Looks like I'll be window shopping even more now, lol! At least it will take my mind off of covid.


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> All of this has happened to me recently too! I sometimes lower my price when people say best price, well, possibly because I'm a bit of an impatient sucker. But truly not more than a few hundred dollars on my pricier bags for sale. But I have also gotten all of those budget messages! Do those every work on anyone?! Why do people try that?


Once someone told me that she really wanted my bag, and didn't I want it to go to someone who really loved it? But she could only afford x amount. I gave in and sold it to her. Then later, I found out she had bought several bags that week.


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> Not online coz there are only 3 available but since we're on brown week and @cowgirlsboots is asking I wouldn't kick this one out of bed. This Ltd Ed Gucci Zumi was offered to me at an event but happily I didn't drink too much champagne


This is insanely gorgeous.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> I suddenly want all the colours back in my life, as though I'm regressing to my childhood (during which I only wanted black and blue in my closet). The bags I'm looking at _are nothing like _my usual style!
> 
> This one I keep _almost _buying because I really want a happy metallic bag in my collection:
> https://aimeekestenberg.com/handbags/crossbody-bags/zip-me-up-crossbody-sunrise-metallic.html
> The problem is that I feel too old for it and it's much larger than I would want for a loud(ish) bag.
> There is a smaller bag in that leather treatment but it has a heart design on the flap, and I am not a hearts-and-flowers type of person ; much more into rivets, chains and spikes.
> 
> I was also looking at this today as a cool new iridescent bag, but I would never buy anything this flashy. It's not my style at all, though it's made me happy to look at. I'm sure others would rock it proudly and it would suit them, but I would look like a fool.
> https://www.mytheresa.com/en-gb/by-...her-shoulder-bag-1511323.html?catref=category
> 
> I'm also thinking I really want a Toy LouLou with black hardware: https://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/sain...top-shoulder-bag-black-hardware-prod215240078
> From one extreme (rainbow metallic) to the other (black on black)!   I will not pretend there is a method to my madness.



Haha! You are mirroring my madness! I´ve been looking at equivalents to the shiny metallics over the last weeks, too- they are not my style at all! And the YSL Loulou got researched and hunted, too. I like the Toy Loulou in all black- to look at! To wear it´s too small for me plus even preloved it´s too expensive.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Did you have to show me that LOL!
> 
> It' such a shame for me I don't mind silver or gold hw


Haha... did I tempt you? Hasn´t D&G fallen from grace in this community?


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Gorgeous browns part II, I love your Box Plume, Swift Travel 1923 Web Bolide, the vintage crocs ... I love all of them!



Thank you, brown's a favourite colour. Good leather always looks fab


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> This is insanely gorgeous.



It is. All the Zumi totes are IMO. I may buy a black with smooth leather, red interior.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> What a cool bag! It looks as though it's made of… needlepoint fabric????


I´m sure it is actually made out of needlepoint fabric- at least the front is. The photos are too bad to see what the back and sides are made of. It could be needlepoint or crochet.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Haha... did I tempt you? Hasn´t D&G fallen from grace in this community?



Well yeh, so it should. But it's still a fabulous bag


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> Once someone told me that she really wanted my bag, and didn't I want it to go to someone who really loved it? But she could only afford x amount. I gave in and sold it to her. Then later, I found out she had bought several bags that week.


...and these are the people who spoil it all for the ones who generally love but need a price reduction....  dishonesty is shameful!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> This is insanely gorgeous.


fully agreed!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Well yeh, so it should. But it's still a fabulous bag


Sorry, I´m completely ignorant. What made D&G fall from grace, please? PC?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I love the rainbow stuff too but I don't like to be too flashy. Have you considered getting an SLG in brights? I have this wallet that I love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712477
> 
> Last year I bought this bag with rainbow edging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712478


Your wallet really appeals to me! I was looking at red metallic wallets a few days ago... not my style as the quality of the ones I looked at wasn´t satisfying, but very nice!


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Sorry, I´m completely ignorant. What made D&G fall from grace, please? PC?



An extremely ill-advised commercial in China promoting their new flagship store with an ad that was patronising towards women and the market they were trying to sell to, the Chinese.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

A while ago the question came up which bags we keep, but don´t love. Today I realized there is one from this cathergory in my possesion: the soft green 50ies bag. I do not love it at all. It´s so slouchy and doesn´t hold anything because it has no structure.... I just keep it as a collectors piece, because it is unusal


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> An extremely ill-advised commercial in China promoting their new flagship store with an ad that was patronising towards women and the market they were trying to sell to, the Chinese.


Thank-you! I heard about this. Still I can´t help myself to love the Sicily style, especially the printed versions. They speak to my gipsy heart. (Haha.. not PC, either... but looking into the mirror I´m sure somewhere in my family tree a gipsy made his appearance and it must have been at a time when they still were called exactly this... so no offense!)


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Let´s play...
> which bag are you online window shopping for right now?
> 
> For me it´s this one today.... D+G Sicily.
> (I have some fondness for the brand just because last year in Paris the lovely artist who was show-painting bags in the Galeries Lafayette was extremely nice to me letting me check his paints and exlaining his work to me.)
> 
> The hardware is very shiny gold, so I´m safe.... BUT.... there might be one out there with silver hardware..... Haha! I better get back to my sewing!


Right now I am eyeing a Dooney and Bourke Florentine Allison Crossbody in Navy. It says it is only 1pound 3 oz which I could do. So tempted to show Dh for Mother’s Day.


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Not online coz there are only 3 available but since we're on brown week and @cowgirlsboots is asking I wouldn't kick this one out of bed. This Ltd Ed Gucci Zumi was offered to me at an event but happily I didn't drink too much champagne


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> I suddenly want all the colours back in my life, as though I'm regressing to my childhood (during which I only wanted black and blue in my closet). The bags I'm looking at _are nothing like _my usual style!
> 
> This one I keep _almost _buying because I really want a happy metallic bag in my collection:
> https://aimeekestenberg.com/handbags/crossbody-bags/zip-me-up-crossbody-sunrise-metallic.html
> The problem is that I feel too old for it and it's much larger than I would want for a loud(ish) bag.
> There is a smaller bag in that leather treatment but it has a heart design on the flap, and I am not a hearts-and-flowers type of person ; much more into rivets, chains and spikes.
> 
> I was also looking at this today as a cool new iridescent bag, but I would never buy anything this flashy. It's not my style at all, though it's made me happy to look at. I'm sure others would rock it proudly and it would suit them, but I would look like a fool.
> https://www.mytheresa.com/en-gb/by-...her-shoulder-bag-1511323.html?catref=category
> 
> I'm also thinking I really want a Toy LouLou with black hardware: https://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/sain...top-shoulder-bag-black-hardware-prod215240078
> From one extreme (rainbow metallic) to the other (black on black)!   I will not pretend there is a method to my madness.


I am all over the place with my bags too. Which one would really wear the most?


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Where I have it 'factory settings' as it were (hip-length X-body or long shoulder without having to alter) is measures 100cm/38 inches. I could easily make it longer or shorter though





papertiger said:


> If I've doubled-up on any of these please let me know:
> 
> Some more of my brow bags:
> 
> H Chocolate Box Plume 28
> Nubuck tan Gucci Soho Disco (they call it Orange but really it's more tan)
> H Chocolate Swift Travel 1923 Web Bolide
> Gucci signature brown Crocodile, pony and box Secret (a reissue of a 1950s bag)
> Gucci 1960s signature brown porosus croco top-handle
> Tan 1940s vintage crocodile bag
> Pickett, London ostrich clutch (did I do that one before???)
> Paul Smith Chocolate holdall (it has violet suede lining!)
> Could go in multicolour week too but Gucci predominantly brown classic 1980s GAC Boston in ebony and beige with web-stripe detail (I'll put my updated one in the multicolour week as it's more colourful).


Stunning bags ! I  am drooling over here. Lol thanks for the strap info too.


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> You are incredibly talented!


That is so sweet. Thank you!


----------



## Katinahat

Rhl2987 said:


> I love that you're a Mulberry fan, through and through! These are fantastic. Is the first one brown or gold?


Thanks! It’s a brown colour called Chestnut.


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> My DH doesn't help with anything. It would be more fun if he did. It hurts his back to stand up for long periods. He can't cook either. He still thinks you can make cornbread by mixing cornmeal and water. His only chore is to take out the trash and he only started doing that last September when I was disabled from my accident. I consider it an accomplishment that he didn't back out once I got better.


Couples have to do what works for them. However, thank goodness my DH does lots of chores. We both work fulltime so we both do chores. Cooking is 50/50. He clears up after meals. I clean the house and do the good shopping. He does the washing. We both iron. He tasks the rubbish out and does the recycling. I do most of the garden but he does the grass. We are a good team. We did have a cleaner but not at the moment.


----------



## Rhl2987

Cookiefiend said:


> I know I’m overthinking this - but I can’t help myself!
> * Favorite bag - MZ Wallace mini Sutton. This color makes me smile every time I see it.
> View attachment 4711745
> 
> * Most like me - Hermès BB Kelly. Looks prim and proper, but is flexible and friendly once you get to know her.
> View attachment 4711746
> 
> (I took this picture the day the K arrived - so happy! I look like a mess - don’t care!)
> View attachment 4711748
> 
> * Most used - LV Lock Me Bucket - this one could also be most like me. Plain exterior with a bold and fun pop inside.
> View attachment 4711747


Love the bags and I love your mod shot with your Kelly!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> A while ago the question came up which bags we keep, but don´t love. Today I realized there is one from this cathergory in my possesion: the soft green 50ies bag. I do not love it at all. It´s so slouchy and doesn´t hold anything because it has no structure.... I just keep it as a collectors piece, because it is unusal


I really like this, but I love soft smooshy leather.


----------



## Lake Effect

Hi Ladies, I was just passing through earlier this week and I see, Bag Showcase, Brown & Tan. You have my complete attention.  Many of you may  recall I enjoy vintage Coach and began looking, buying, refurbishing in earnest several years ago. Early on, I found a bag in British Tan or BT as I like to call it, in like new condition for around $25! I have been hooked ever since. It's my neutral and during the day, I wear it with any color. I even bought a very distressed one for a cool looking, distressed to perfection vibe. Now some of these need a little conditioning, so please excuse a pic on the fly (a bit overcast) and the placement of the tag (couldn't get it to budge!). The shade can be a bit of a chameleon, depending on the lighting.
	

		
			
		

		
	



From the top, clockwise to the center: City Bag, circa '87, Shoulder Sac, circa '87, Letter Brief, circa '87, Oliver Bag circa '90, Winnie, '97, Bancroft Brief , '97. Thanks for the opportunity to share


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> Hi Ladies, I was just passing through earlier this week and I see, Bag Showcase, Brown & Tan. You have my complete attention.  Many of you may  recall I enjoy vintage Coach and began looking, buying, refurbishing in earnest several years ago. Early on, I found a bag in British Tan or BT as I like to call it, in like new condition for around $25! I have been hooked ever since. It's my neutral and during the day, I wear it with any color. I even bought a very distressed one for a cool looking, distressed to perfection vibe. Now some of these need a little conditioning, so please excuse a pic on the fly (a bit overcast) and the placement of the tag (couldn't get it to budge!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712512
> 
> From the top, clockwise to the center: City Bag, circa '87, Shoulder Sac, circa '87, Letter Brief, circa '87, Oliver Bag circa '90, Winnie, '97, Bancroft Brief , '97. Thanks for the opportunity to share


Gorgeous! I really need more BT in my life. You know how I feel about the shoulder sac. I'm impressed you were able to double the strap.


----------



## Rhl2987

MrsGAM said:


> I have so many brown vintage Coach purses I wanted to take a family picture! But I was too lazy to take everything out, so here’s my more easily reachable (and more often used) browns!
> View attachment 4711751
> 
> 
> I think my favorite bag has to be my red Regina!
> View attachment 4711756
> 
> Most ‘like me’ maybe my currant Gramercy Small Top Handle (short, cute, and tough).
> View attachment 4711755
> 
> My most used is probably my black Court. The first vintage Coach bag I fell in love with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711754


These are truly amazing! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## keodi

Sparkletastic said:


> Sooooo...what exactly is an “essential business”?  I just went onto the Vestiaire Collective’s app and they had a pop up that said they were declared an essential business in the US and therefore “back in business.”
> 
> 
> 
> Getting preowned luxury bags, shoes and accessories is essential? To whom? A desperate wanna be “influencer” in Poughkeepsie?
> 
> I don’t know how to feel about this. We need to social distance / quarantine. But, people want to buy online and we don’t want to crash economies. So, some people will have to go into work and risk exposure around others just to feed our appetites for things we absolutely don’t need.
> 
> When we come out of this, I pray our governments and businesses truly think through what “we” need to do in the future when the next novel virus inevitably hits.  If you want me to stay home then let the people who support getting nun needed items stay home as well. SMH!


I agree with your stance on this.



Sparkletastic said:


> Just curious. I think you are US based (?) Are you from the Midwest?  We tend to be very polite. Lol! I love driving in my hometown. People let you merge in traffic. And, when  I walked around my old neighborhood, people I didn’t know would wave from their cars. People who don’t know you speak and chat in grocery stores. Men open doors. I love it! * Ann Arbor was a hard exception to this rule*  but in general, I love the midwestern culture.
> 
> *Many say the south is friendly but, in my third time living in the south I don’t find it to be so*.  *People are fake smarmy nice to your face but pretty mean behind the masks. And, they will risk their own lives to tail gate someone rather than letting you merge in traffic.* I’ve made good friends here but in general... sheesh! (No offense to anyone. Just my observations)


I agree, i'm originally from NY. I was very excited to move to Michigan, as i heard a lot about midwestern culture, however Ann arbor/ Detroit metro area was definitely a hard exception to the Midwestern culture i hear about, no offense to anyone from Michigan. My experiences were the same when as yours when i lived in the South, it was hard for me as i'm very straight forward person..



whateve said:


> I've lived in California nearly my entire life.
> 
> *I found the south to be as you described. A lot of fake smarmy.* I was surprised at how much I liked the people we encountered in New York and New Jersey. They don't hold anything back. I haven't spent much time in the Midwest.
> 
> We used to live in a tiny town where everyone knew everyone. People were extremely friendly there. Now we are in a smallish town. People aren't as friendly but I don't see a lot of meanness. There are a lot of immigrants, many of whom stick with their own. I don't think they dislike us but may not speak English.


yep!


papertiger said:


> If I've doubled-up on any of these please let me know:
> 
> Some more of my brow bags:
> 
> H Chocolate Box Plume 28
> Nubuck tan Gucci Soho Disco (they call it Orange but really it's more tan)
> H Chocolate Swift Travel 1923 Web Bolide
> Gucci signature brown Crocodile, pony and box Secret (a reissue of a 1950s bag)
> Gucci 1960s signature brown porosus croco top-handle
> Tan 1940s vintage crocodile bag
> Pickett, London ostrich clutch (did I do that one before???)
> Paul Smith Chocolate holdall (it has violet suede lining!)
> Could go in multicolour week too but Gucci predominantly brown classic 1980s GAC Boston in ebony and beige with web-stripe detail (I'll put my updated one in the multicolour week as it's more colourful).


I love all of these!! that bolide!


ElainePG said:


> Last year I suddenly was craving a metallic bag to add to my collection, and I bought one from Massaccesi. Have you ever ordered one of Marco's bags? There are a few threads devoted to the MM bags here on tPF, though I warn you, they are addictive!
> 
> At any rate, it was lots of fun for me, because I was able to select the exact style I wanted, and also the leather. It was made to my specifications, and didn't even take all that long to arrive from Italy to the U.S.
> 
> I know I'm one day early, but here is my metallic bag… the Luna, by Massaccesi. The leather is called Antique Bronze.
> 
> View attachment 4712460


Wow! beautiful!! i love metallics!
I have a bag wishlist, I'm going to purchase the Evelyne black with palladium hardware. i was leaning towards Etain, but I decided that  I would need to see that colour in person before i buy, as I've seen some that have a hint of brown which i'm not a fan of..so black it is!


----------



## Rhl2987

Lake Effect said:


> Hi Ladies, I was just passing through earlier this week and I see, Bag Showcase, Brown & Tan. You have my complete attention.  Many of you may  recall I enjoy vintage Coach and began looking, buying, refurbishing in earnest several years ago. Early on, I found a bag in British Tan or BT as I like to call it, in like new condition for around $25! I have been hooked ever since. It's my neutral and during the day, I wear it with any color. I even bought a very distressed one for a cool looking, distressed to perfection vibe. Now some of these need a little conditioning, so please excuse a pic on the fly (a bit overcast) and the placement of the tag (couldn't get it to budge!). The shade can be a bit of a chameleon, depending on the lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712512
> 
> From the top, clockwise to the center: City Bag, circa '87, Shoulder Sac, circa '87, Letter Brief, circa '87, Oliver Bag circa '90, Winnie, '97, Bancroft Brief , '97. Thanks for the opportunity to share


Goodness. All of the stunning coach bags here make me want to go hunt one or two down!


----------



## Rhl2987

keodi said:


> I agree, i'm originally from NY. I was very excited to move to Michigan, as i heard a lot about midwestern culture, however Ann arbor/ Detroit metro area was definitely a hard exception to the Midwestern culture i hear about, no offense to anyone from Michigan. My experiences were the same when as yours when i lived in the South, it was hard for me as i'm very straight forward person..


I grew up in MI, more on the Westside, and I don't know too much about Ann Arbor/Detroit culture. I'm curious about that. Is it because it's a bigger, up-and-coming city? I've lived in the Midwest almost my whole life and found that the culture differs slightly but not too much. For example, the culture in Chicago was different from Madison or Milwaukee (in Wisconsin), but I've generally found nice people everywhere. I like living in places where people are friendly! But sometimes it's also nice to go to NY where you don't have to be overly nice and can just have a bit of a break from all the smiles I give and receive where I am now


----------



## dcooney4

Lake Effect said:


> Hi Ladies, I was just passing through earlier this week and I see, Bag Showcase, Brown & Tan. You have my complete attention.  Many of you may  recall I enjoy vintage Coach and began looking, buying, refurbishing in earnest several years ago. Early on, I found a bag in British Tan or BT as I like to call it, in like new condition for around $25! I have been hooked ever since. It's my neutral and during the day, I wear it with any color. I even bought a very distressed one for a cool looking, distressed to perfection vibe. Now some of these need a little conditioning, so please excuse a pic on the fly (a bit overcast) and the placement of the tag (couldn't get it to budge!). The shade can be a bit of a chameleon, depending on the lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712512
> 
> From the top, clockwise to the center: City Bag, circa '87, Shoulder Sac, circa '87, Letter Brief, circa '87, Oliver Bag circa '90, Winnie, '97, Bancroft Brief , '97. Thanks for the opportunity to share


I love the variety of shapes you have in the wonderful leather.


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> Gorgeous! I really need more BT in my life. You know how I feel about the shoulder sac. I'm impressed you were able to double the strap.


You and the other forces for good over in the Coach forum are somewhat responsible for this, well, that and the amazing quality of glove tanned leather!
Well, if we weren't in stay at home mode, and if we weren't geographically challenged and could meet up at Starbucks, Dunkin, etc, I'd show you! A little squeeze and a little wriggle . . .



Rhl2987 said:


> Goodness. All of the stunning coach bags here make me want to go hunt one or two down!


 As you can see, I did not stop at one or two. This is your warning!
And I have a real beast of a tote in my refurb pile.


----------



## keodi

Rhl2987 said:


> I grew up in MI, more on the Westside, and I don't know too much about Ann Arbor/Detroit culture. I'm curious about that. *Is it because it's a bigger, up-and-coming city?* I've lived in the Midwest almost my whole life and found that the culture differs slightly but not too much. For example, the culture in Chicago was different from Madison or Milwaukee (in Wisconsin), but I've generally found nice people everywhere. I like living in places where people are friendly! But sometimes it's also nice to go to NY where you don't have to be overly nice and can just have a bit of a break from all the smiles I give and receive where I am now


Same, i like living in places where people are friendly, when i moved to MI, I thought it was going to be like a lot of people described very friendly vibe where everyone waves as they passed by, and that really wasn't my experience,   I think  it may be because it's a bigger metropolitan area. i haven't ventured out to the western part of MI, but i would like to visit at some point.


----------



## baghabitz34

MrsGAM said:


> I have so many brown vintage Coach purses I wanted to take a family picture! But I was too lazy to take everything out, so here’s my more easily reachable (and more often used) browns!
> View attachment 4711751
> 
> 
> I think my favorite bag has to be my red Regina!
> View attachment 4711756
> 
> Most ‘like me’ maybe my currant Gramercy Small Top Handle (short, cute, and tough).
> View attachment 4711755
> 
> My most used is probably my black Court. The first vintage Coach bag I fell in love with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711754


 The Gramercy


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> The traffic was terrible then too! It was a very long time ago, in the late 70s and early 80s. I had a car but mostly used it to go out of town to visit my parents (and do my laundry). They were in Foster City at the time. I grew up in the east Bay. We went to the city once a week to eat out and see a movie.
> 
> I wanted to go to Berkeley but my parents thought there were too many hippies, so I went to UCLA.


That's funny! I should have gone to a California school, but I decided to stay in the Midwest instead. It would have been great to experience living on the West coast!


----------



## baghabitz34

My brown family: brown Aldo, Michael Kors Jet Set tote in luggage, Coach Market tote in 1941 saddle, LV City Steamer in caramel/cream/noir, and Coach Charlie in signature.


----------



## Rhl2987

Katinahat said:


> Sorry, sharing cats not bags as an aside.
> 
> My beautiful lady who passed last year. She was an angel who I loved beyond belief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711952
> 
> 
> And my crazy 1 year old boys who are much more independent. I wanted to call them Mulberry and Coach but my family wouldn’t let me!
> View attachment 4711954
> View attachment 4711955


All of the pictures on this thread are of beautiful cats. I'm sorry for the ones who have passed.


----------



## baghabitz34

keodi said:


> Same, i like living in places where people are friendly, when i moved to MI, I thought it was going to be like a lot of people described very friendly vibe where everyone waves as they passed by, and that really wasn't my experience,   I think  it may be because it's a bigger metropolitan area. i haven't ventured out to the western part of MI, but i would like to visit at some point.


I grew up in a Michigan & attended college on the East Coast. People are much friendlier in MI then they were in the Boston area, to me.


----------



## dcooney4

Has anyone here ever had a Dooney and Bourke Florentine leather bag? Do they hold their shape.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> Has anyone here ever had a Dooney and Bourke Florentine leather bag? Do they hold their shape.


I never had one but people on the Dooney thread rave about them. They are extremely heavy to me which is why I don't own one.

ETA: every time I read your user name, I think of Dooney so I think you need at least one Dooney in your collection!


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> Just checked it out on Amazon… it looks soooo cute! A perfect read-aloud book to a 1-year-old. I like the part where you tickle the baby dragon, and it sneezes. Doesn't take much to make me giggle these days!


it's such a good one! She has 5 favorite books and can pick them out when we tell her key phrases from the book. What a fun age


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> That's funny! I should have gone to a California school, but I decided to stay in the Midwest instead. It would have been great to experience living on the West coast!


UCLA and the town around it were beautiful when I went there many years ago. All the new movies premiered at the local theaters and there were lots of thriving delicious restaurants. I remember being impressed they steam cleaned the sidewalks, so no gum. Now it looks like a ghetto.


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> I just looked at it too. It looks adorable. I have quite a collection of kid's books. I wish I had a reason to buy this one.


My parents sent me so many that my sister and I had when we were kids! So it is quite fun to read her the old ones I remember, like Tikki Tikki Tembo, and then new ones given by friends and that we've gotten both used and new. I guess that means we'll have these in our house for decades, haha. When I thought about having kids I didn't realize it meant hundreds more books (eventually) in the house.


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> You and the other forces for good over in the Coach forum are somewhat responsible for this, well, that and the amazing quality of glove tanned leather!
> Well, if we weren't in stay at home mode, and if we weren't geographically challenged and could meet up at Starbucks, Dunkin, etc, I'd show you! A little squeeze and a little wriggle . . .
> 
> As you can see, I did not stop at one or two. This is your warning!
> And I have a real beast of a tote in my refurb pile.


I did double the strap on my shoulder sac once but I could swear she was screaming so I let her out of her misery.


----------



## Rhl2987

missie1 said:


> So prior to this madness I worked remote 4 days a week.  I would have pjs on till my first break between conference calls then I’d get casually dressed.  We use Skype for our meetings and we never have cameras on.  Once I got sick though I just showered and changed back into fresh PJs cause I knew I wasn’t able to leave.  Now it’s the norm because I can’t go out. Since wfh I did start buying more casual run around clothes athletic type so that I pulled together but not dressed up.   DH was glad because he always buys me sneakers and now I will wear them.  Best believe when world opens back up I’m getting full glam again.


Haha love this quote!! "Best believe when world opens back up I’m getting full glam again."


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> I grew up in the Midwest and suffered through cold and snowy winters. Then at one point I moved to upstate New York which is a frozen snow filled tundra from Oct - April. I thought I was gonna die. And, I just came from a third ridiculously cold and snowy city (Ann Arbor).
> 
> Weather was the #2 factor in moving to my new city. I can’t take cold weather. I don’t like super hot weather (90+) in the summer but I’ll take it because ice and snow are hellish to me. You have lovely painting skills. If I drew a cat you would likely think it’s a fire hydrant. I love it when I hear of people content during this time.  It’s nice to hear good news coming out of this.
> Unfortunately, I’m the yin to your yang (or is it the other way around?) I am going flipping stir crazy. I was just texting my local BFF (I’ve only been here 2 years so my long term friends are in other states). She and I vowed that when this ends we won’t ever be at home. She said “we’ll even sleep outside”. Is it really discipline when you don’t see something you want? LOL! I have NO idea!!!!I love kitties! I miss my little black Kitty, Remy. She was so friendly and outgoing. She loved “working the room” when I had parties and always followed me around like I was her everything. Pets give so much love! I’m seriously ROFLMBO. The YSL Lou camera is the one I bought too.  Bag twins again. I got the black on black. Which did you choose? I want another camera bag. Just have to find the right one. C camera bags aren’t moving me just yet. I definitely agree that it has staying power. But, it reminded me a bit of lace and I’m not a lacey kind of girl.
> 
> Re: C tweed. @Kendie26 has a beautiful one. I’ve never even remotely liked any other.
> 
> And, yeah. The cooking / cleaning thing is beyond old. I didn’t sign up for being an executive _and_ a SAHW. I’ve done both jobs at one time or the other and each is full time. I was polite because that’s how my Momma (and Daddie) raised me. But, I was  inside.


My ideal weather would be fairly temperate with some snow in the winter that quickly melts within a few days. And plenty of sunshine and warm days, ideally not to exceed the 90's in summer  Should I move to California? I used to travel to upstate NY every other week for work many years ago. The number of travel delays/interruptions due to weather... They get an ungodly amount of snow!

You're too funny about sleeping outside, haha!


----------



## baghabitz34

ElainePG said:


> Last year I suddenly was craving a metallic bag to add to my collection, and I bought one from Massaccesi. Have you ever ordered one of Marco's bags? There are a few threads devoted to the MM bags here on tPF, though I warn you, they are addictive!
> 
> At any rate, it was lots of fun for me, because I was able to select the exact style I wanted, and also the leather. It was made to my specifications, and didn't even take all that long to arrive from Italy to the U.S.
> 
> I know I'm one day early, but here is my metallic bag… the Luna, by Massaccesi. The leather is called Antique Bronze.
> 
> View attachment 4712460


Very pretty color!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> Sooooo...what exactly is an “essential business”?  I just went onto the Vestiaire Collective’s app and they had a pop up that said they were declared an essential business in the US and therefore “back in business.”
> 
> 
> 
> Getting preowned luxury bags, shoes and accessories is essential? To whom? A desperate wanna be “influencer” in Poughkeepsie?
> 
> I don’t know how to feel about this. We need to social distance / quarantine. But, people want to buy online and we don’t want to crash economies. So, some people will have to go into work and risk exposure around others just to feed our appetites for things we absolutely don’t need.
> 
> When we come out of this, I pray our governments and businesses truly think through what “we” need to do in the future when the next novel virus inevitably hits.  If you want me to stay home then let the people who support getting nun needed items stay home as well. SMH!


Very interesting about VC! And I like hearing your perspective. I'm very strongly of the opinion that we need to work together as a unit/country to keep people safe, and our hospitals and healthcare workers need as much support as we can give them right now. But I also like to support the local economy by spending where I can. Quite a few of the small clothing boutiques in the area are still posting pictures of items they're discounting or selling on their Instagram and sharing that they can process everything online and ship for free. I believe it's ONLY the owners going into the shops. I hope that's not a bad thing that I'm still buying. I also bought my daughter a couple toys/books for her birthday off of Amazon. All surely non-essential, but things that were important to me to get for one reason or another.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> Just curious. I think you are US based (?) Are you from the Midwest?  We tend to be very polite. Lol! I love driving in my hometown. People let you merge in traffic. And, when  I walked around my old neighborhood, people I didn’t know would wave from their cars. People who don’t know you speak and chat in grocery stores. Men open doors. I love it!  Ann Arbor was a hard exception to this rule  but in general, I love the midwestern culture.
> 
> Many say the south is friendly but, in my third time living in the south I don’t find it to be so.  People are fake smarmy nice to your face but pretty mean behind the masks. And, they will risk their own lives to tail gate someone rather than letting you merge in traffic. I’ve made good friends here but in general... sheesh! (No offense to anyone. Just my observations)


I hate fake people!! At the end of the day, many of the fake people I've encountered in life have made me feel bad about myself so I just try to avoid people like that now and certainly do not have any in my inner circle.


----------



## Rhl2987

Katinahat said:


> I saw a clip on the news about which shops have been allowed to stay open as essentials in different countries. Gun shops in the US, chocolate shops in France, bike and alcohol shops in the U.K., hair dressers in some countries. It is interesting!


How interesting!


----------



## baghabitz34

Lake Effect said:


> Hi Ladies, I was just passing through earlier this week and I see, Bag Showcase, Brown & Tan. You have my complete attention.  Many of you may  recall I enjoy vintage Coach and began looking, buying, refurbishing in earnest several years ago. Early on, I found a bag in British Tan or BT as I like to call it, in like new condition for around $25! I have been hooked ever since. It's my neutral and during the day, I wear it with any color. I even bought a very distressed one for a cool looking, distressed to perfection vibe. Now some of these need a little conditioning, so please excuse a pic on the fly (a bit overcast) and the placement of the tag (couldn't get it to budge!). The shade can be a bit of a chameleon, depending on the lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712512
> 
> From the top, clockwise to the center: City Bag, circa '87, Shoulder Sac, circa '87, Letter Brief, circa '87, Oliver Bag circa '90, Winnie, '97, Bancroft Brief , '97. Thanks for the opportunity to share


Love your collection!


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4712519
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brown family: brown Aldo, Michael Kors Jet Set tote in luggage, Coach Market tote in 1941 saddle, LV City Steamer in caramel/cream/noir, and Coach Charlie in signature.


That Steamer is fun! My daughter wants this bag. I like your whole brown group


----------



## essiedub

Lake Effect said:


> Hi Ladies, I was just passing through earlier this week and I see, Bag Showcase, Brown & Tan. You have my complete attention.  Many of you may  recall I enjoy vintage Coach and began looking, buying, refurbishing in earnest several years ago. Early on, I found a bag in British Tan or BT as I like to call it, in like new condition for around $25! I have been hooked ever since. It's my neutral and during the day, I wear it with any color. I even bought a very distressed one for a cool looking, distressed to perfection vibe. Now some of these need a little conditioning, so please excuse a pic on the fly (a bit overcast) and the placement of the tag (couldn't get it to budge!). The shade can be a bit of a chameleon, depending on the lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712512
> 
> From the top, clockwise to the center: City Bag, circa '87, Shoulder Sac, circa '87, Letter Brief, circa '87, Oliver Bag circa '90, Winnie, '97, Bancroft Brief , '97. Thanks for the opportunity to share


Whoa those are scrumptious!


----------



## essiedub

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4712519
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brown family: brown Aldo, Michael Kors Jet Set tote in luggage, Coach Market tote in 1941 saddle, LV City Steamer in caramel/cream/noir, and Coach Charlie in signature.


Oh i really want that Coach tote. That top strap closure is cool. Is the leather soft ?


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I never had one but people on the Dooney thread rave about them. They are extremely heavy to me which is why I don't own one.
> 
> ETA: every time I read your user name, I think of Dooney so I think you need at least one Dooney in your collection!


Most of them are to heavy for me so I have never bought one. This is a smaller cross body. My only concern is if the strap is to thin it could hurt, but it does have a piece in the center of the strap that can be removed and turns it into a regular shoulder bag.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Such a pretty bag Elaine! Do you wear it as a shoulder bag or crossbody? It looks like a wonderfully versatile bag. Any chance for a modeling pic or dimensions, please?


Thank you! 

I mostly wear it as a cross body, for comfort, though I had MM make the strap adjustable so that I could wear it as a shoulder bag if I wanted to. 

Here's the link to the bag on Marco's site, showing the dimensions, though in a different type of leather. I had him make it with a wider strap, and also with an outside pocket on the back for my phone.

https://shop.marcomassaccesi.it/home/3375-luna-nappa-rose.html

Shown here worn cross body. For reference, I'm 5' tall.


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> Very interesting about VC! And I like hearing your perspective. I'm very strongly of the opinion that we need to work together as a unit/country to keep people safe, and our hospitals and healthcare workers need as much support as we can give them right now. But I also like to support the local economy by spending where I can. Quite a few of the small clothing boutiques in the area are still posting pictures of items they're discounting or selling on their Instagram and sharing that they can process everything online and ship for free. I believe it's ONLY the owners going into the shops. I hope that's not a bad thing that I'm still buying. I also bought my daughter a couple toys/books for her birthday off of Amazon. All surely non-essential, but things that were important to me to get for one reason or another.


My local high end consignment shop is doing just that. She is a young woman who owns the shop and runs it by herself. It is her lively hood. So I keep sharing her posts and if I see something I like I will order it. Thanks


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I love the rainbow stuff too but I don't like to be too flashy. Have you considered getting an SLG in brights? I have this wallet that I love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712477
> 
> Last year I bought this bag with rainbow edging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712478


I love both those pieces! The black bag with the bright edging is a terrific statement piece, and I'd bet the SLG makes you happy every time you see it inside your bag.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I mostly wear it as a cross body, for comfort, though I had MM make the strap adjustable so that I could wear it as a shoulder bag if I wanted to.
> 
> Here's the link to the bag on Marco's site, showing the dimensions, though in a different type of leather. I had him make it with a wider strap, and also with an outside pocket on the back for my phone.
> 
> https://shop.marcomassaccesi.it/home/3375-luna-nappa-rose.html
> 
> Shown here worn cross body. For reference, I'm 5' tall.
> 
> View attachment 4712563


This is wonderful and I love the width of the strap.


----------



## Rhl2987

jblended said:


> I suddenly want all the colours back in my life, as though I'm regressing to my childhood (during which I only wanted black and blue in my closet). The bags I'm looking at _are nothing like _my usual style!
> 
> This one I keep _almost _buying because I really want a happy metallic bag in my collection:
> https://aimeekestenberg.com/handbags/crossbody-bags/zip-me-up-crossbody-sunrise-metallic.html
> The problem is that I feel too old for it and it's much larger than I would want for a loud(ish) bag.
> There is a smaller bag in that leather treatment but it has a heart design on the flap, and I am not a hearts-and-flowers type of person ; much more into rivets, chains and spikes.
> 
> I was also looking at this today as a cool new iridescent bag, but I would never buy anything this flashy. It's not my style at all, though it's made me happy to look at. I'm sure others would rock it proudly and it would suit them, but I would look like a fool.
> https://www.mytheresa.com/en-gb/by-...her-shoulder-bag-1511323.html?catref=category
> 
> I'm also thinking I really want a Toy LouLou with black hardware: https://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/sain...top-shoulder-bag-black-hardware-prod215240078
> From one extreme (rainbow metallic) to the other (black on black)!   I will not pretend there is a method to my madness.


I love the first and last ones!!


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> This is stunning!  A million thank yous!
> 
> You've hit on exactly what I wanted but couldn't articulate. I want a metallic but in a muted, classic, minimalist style. Everything I found whilst searching was loud, for want of a better word, and it was frustrating because I kept looking and thinking I should settle and just hit 'buy', but I knew that I wouldn't love or use these sorts of metallic bags because they're just too showy for me.
> Your beauty, on the other hand, is exactly my cup of tea! I love the Luna's asymmetric flap (hence the name, of course). And the leather looks lush!
> I've heard of Marco's bags but haven't looked into them at all. I didn't even know you could customize them. I'll have a look around the threads and on the website.
> Can't thank you enough for this. After a couple of days with lots of bad news, this has really perked me up.


You're very welcome. I found the Massaccesi threads to be so helpful when I began thinking about buying one of Marco's bags. I think a few of our members on this thread have one or more of his bags.

Also, once I decided to take the plunge (the design of the Luna pushed me over the edge!) I wrote directly to Marco, and I simply could not BELIEVE how generous he was with his time. He wrote the most gracious emails to me, answering all my questions.

I'm not sure if Marco has this exact leather any more. It's called "Africa," I think, and he only had a little bit left. But he has others, in addition to what he posts on the site. That's the whole fun of buying a Massaccesi bag: you can customize! For example, the site shows the Luna bag in Napa leather, but you can investigate the Massaccesi threads and see if there's another type of leather (in your case, a metallic) and then write to Marco and see if he has any available, and whether he thinks it would work for the type of bag you're considering.

Of course, at the moment, with the pandemic, I don't know whether the MM atelier is open. I don't know in what part of Italy they are, and as we know, Italy has been hit terribly hard.  

But certainly you can do some initial investigation here on tPF. It will be a fun way to spend some time… and you're not shopping yet! You're just doing research!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> This is wonderful and I love the width of the strap.


Thank you! I was excited to be able to customize the bag with a wider strap. So much more comfy.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> My DH doesn't help with anything. It would be more fun if he did. It hurts his back to stand up for long periods. He can't cook either. He still thinks you can make cornbread by mixing cornmeal and water. His only chore is to take out the trash and he only started doing that last September when I was disabled from my accident. I consider it an accomplishment that he didn't back out once I got better.


I'm so sorry. That must be hard on you.


----------



## muchstuff

cowgirlsboots said:


> Let´s play...
> which bag are you online window shopping for right now?
> 
> For me it´s this one today.... D+G Sicily.
> (I have some fondness for the brand just because last year in Paris the lovely artist who was show-painting bags in the Galeries Lafayette was extremely nice to me letting me check his paints and exlaining his work to me.)
> 
> The hardware is very shiny gold, so I´m safe.... BUT.... there might be one out there with silver hardware..... Haha! I better get back to my sewing!


This...Hermes Marwari GM.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Once someone told me that she really wanted my bag, and didn't I want it to go to someone who really loved it? But she could only afford x amount. I gave in and sold it to her. Then later, I found out she had bought several bags that week.


I had something similar happen to me a few years ago, where the buyer gave me a whole song & dance about buying an H scarf from me at a lower price because she wanted to give it to her mother as a gift for being so helpful after she (the buyer, not the mother!) had a baby. So could I drop the price, and put it in a box, and find an H bag, and wrap it in tissue so it looked brand new, yada yada.

I did all that, because I believed her story. And 6 months later, I saw the scarf go up for sale (and be purchased!!!) at an inflated price.


----------



## Katinahat

muchstuff said:


> This...Hermes Marwari GM.
> View attachment 4712574


Ooo that is very nice. I can see why you are looking at it!


----------



## keodi

Rhl2987 said:


> Haha love this quote!! "Best believe when world opens back up I’m getting full glam again."


same!


----------



## keodi

ElainePG said:


> I had something similar happen to me a few years ago, where the buyer gave me a whole song & dance about buying an H scarf from me at a lower price because she wanted to give it to her mother as a gift for being so helpful after she (the buyer, not the mother!) had a baby. So could I drop the price, and put it in a box, and find an H bag, and wrap it in tissue so it looked brand new, yada yada.
> 
> I did all that, because I believed her story. And 6 months later, I saw the scarf go up for sale (and be purchased!!!) at an inflated price.


Yikes! I would have been pissed too!


----------



## muchstuff

Katinahat said:


> Ooo that is very nice. I can see why you are looking at it!


Trying to scheme my way into buying .


----------



## dcooney4

https://media.dooney.com/i/dooney/B1104D_SCNVSCNV?w=2000&img404=404&v=1
not sure if I did this right but this is the one I am considering.


----------



## dcooney4

dcooney4 said:


> https://media.dooney.com/i/dooney/B1104D_SCNVSCNV?w=2000&img404=404&v=1
> not sure if I did this right but this is the one I am considering.


Never mind I did it wrong.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Right now I am eyeing a Dooney and Bourke Florentine Allison Crossbody in Navy. It says it is only 1pound 3 oz which I could do. So tempted to show Dh for Mother’s Day.


Is it the one with the zipper on top and in front, with the red interior? It looks really cute!

I like the one in red…


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> Couples have to do what works for them. However, thank goodness my DH does lots of chores. We both work fulltime so we both do chores. Cooking is 50/50. He clears up after meals. I clean the house and do the good shopping. He does the washing. We both iron. He tasks the rubbish out and does the recycling. I do most of the garden but he does the grass. We are a good team. *We did have a cleaner but not at the moment.*


We had a cleaner too, but since the pandemic, for safety sake, we're doing it ourselves. I made a "cleaning spreadsheet" with tasks for each of us, and we do heavy cleaning once a week.


----------



## ElainePG

Lake Effect said:


> Hi Ladies, I was just passing through earlier this week and I see, Bag Showcase, Brown & Tan. You have my complete attention.  Many of you may  recall I enjoy vintage Coach and began looking, buying, refurbishing in earnest several years ago. Early on, I found a bag in British Tan or BT as I like to call it, in like new condition for around $25! I have been hooked ever since. It's my neutral and during the day, I wear it with any color. I even bought a very distressed one for a cool looking, distressed to perfection vibe. Now some of these need a little conditioning, so please excuse a pic on the fly (a bit overcast) and the placement of the tag (couldn't get it to budge!). The shade can be a bit of a chameleon, depending on the lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712512
> 
> From the top, clockwise to the center: City Bag, circa '87, Shoulder Sac, circa '87, Letter Brief, circa '87, Oliver Bag circa '90, Winnie, '97, Bancroft Brief , '97. Thanks for the opportunity to share


Thank you for this gorgeous collection, @Lake Effect ! I am in awe of your ability to refurbish these classic bags.


----------



## keodi

Lake Effect said:


> Hi Ladies, I was just passing through earlier this week and I see, Bag Showcase, Brown & Tan. You have my complete attention.  Many of you may  recall I enjoy vintage Coach and began looking, buying, refurbishing in earnest several years ago. Early on, I found a bag in British Tan or BT as I like to call it, in like new condition for around $25! I have been hooked ever since. It's my neutral and during the day, I wear it with any color. I even bought a very distressed one for a cool looking, distressed to perfection vibe. Now some of these need a little conditioning, so please excuse a pic on the fly (a bit overcast) and the placement of the tag (couldn't get it to budge!). The shade can be a bit of a chameleon, depending on the lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712512
> 
> From the top, clockwise to the center: City Bag, circa '87, Shoulder Sac, circa '87, Letter Brief, circa '87, Oliver Bag circa '90, Winnie, '97, Bancroft Brief , '97. Thanks for the opportunity to share


beautiful collection! I love the winnie!


----------



## More bags

Lake Effect said:


> Hi Ladies, I was just passing through earlier this week and I see, Bag Showcase, Brown & Tan. You have my complete attention.  Many of you may  recall I enjoy vintage Coach and began looking, buying, refurbishing in earnest several years ago. Early on, I found a bag in British Tan or BT as I like to call it, in like new condition for around $25! I have been hooked ever since. It's my neutral and during the day, I wear it with any color. I even bought a very distressed one for a cool looking, distressed to perfection vibe. Now some of these need a little conditioning, so please excuse a pic on the fly (a bit overcast) and the placement of the tag (couldn't get it to budge!). The shade can be a bit of a chameleon, depending on the lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712512
> 
> From the top, clockwise to the center: City Bag, circa '87, Shoulder Sac, circa '87, Letter Brief, circa '87, Oliver Bag circa '90, Winnie, '97, Bancroft Brief , '97. Thanks for the opportunity to share


Stunning! What a versatile colour and amazing leathers!


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> it's such a good one! She has 5 favorite books and can pick them out when we tell her key phrases from the book. What a fun age


That sounds simply lovely.


----------



## ElainePG

baghabitz34 said:


> Very pretty color!


Thank you! I like that it's metallic, but it's subtle. It glows in the sunlight, but looks more neutral indoors.


----------



## ElainePG

muchstuff said:


> This...Hermes Marwari GM.
> View attachment 4712574


Ooh… I love the slouch on this. Is it yours?

ETA: Oh, I see. You're ogling it!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I mostly wear it as a cross body, for comfort, though I had MM make the strap adjustable so that I could wear it as a shoulder bag if I wanted to.
> 
> Here's the link to the bag on Marco's site, showing the dimensions, though in a different type of leather. I had him make it with a wider strap, and also with an outside pocket on the back for my phone.
> 
> https://shop.marcomassaccesi.it/home/3375-luna-nappa-rose.html
> 
> Shown here worn cross body. For reference, I'm 5' tall.
> 
> View attachment 4712563


Thank you for the wonderful picture Elaine. The bag is larger than I thought. It looks fantastic on you. I love the wide adjustable strap, exterior pocket and leather/colour. Congratulations on your custom creation!


----------



## papertiger

keodi said:


> I agree with your stance on this.
> 
> 
> I agree, i'm originally from NY. I was very excited to move to Michigan, as i heard a lot about midwestern culture, however Ann arbor/ Detroit metro area was definitely a hard exception to the Midwestern culture i hear about, no offense to anyone from Michigan. My experiences were the same when as yours when i lived in the South, it was hard for me as i'm very straight forward person..
> 
> 
> yep!
> 
> I love all of these!! that bolide!
> 
> Wow! beautiful!! i love metallics!
> I have a bag wishlist, I'm going to purchase the Evelyne black with palladium hardware. i was leaning towards Etain, but I decided that  I would need to see that colour in person before i buy, as I've seen some that have a hint of brown which i'm not a fan of..so black it is!



I thank you. I love, love love, that Travel Bolide, I waited 9 years for it. 

Etain has brown undertones in sunlight certainly, though still not as brown as Etoupe. On a cloudy day it's basically a gorgeous grey. I can't do flat, concrete grey either so I'm quite thankful to Etain.


----------



## More bags

muchstuff said:


> This...Hermes Marwari GM.
> View attachment 4712574


Gorgeous looking bag - the leather, the slouch!


----------



## papertiger

Lake Effect said:


> Hi Ladies, I was just passing through earlier this week and I see, Bag Showcase, Brown & Tan. You have my complete attention.  Many of you may  recall I enjoy vintage Coach and began looking, buying, refurbishing in earnest several years ago. Early on, I found a bag in British Tan or BT as I like to call it, in like new condition for around $25! I have been hooked ever since. It's my neutral and during the day, I wear it with any color. I even bought a very distressed one for a cool looking, distressed to perfection vibe. Now some of these need a little conditioning, so please excuse a pic on the fly (a bit overcast) and the placement of the tag (couldn't get it to budge!). The shade can be a bit of a chameleon, depending on the lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712512
> 
> From the top, clockwise to the center: City Bag, circa '87, Shoulder Sac, circa '87, Letter Brief, circa '87, Oliver Bag circa '90, Winnie, '97, Bancroft Brief , '97. Thanks for the opportunity to share



Wonderful, you are in some good company here, we love vintage Coach and these are fab


----------



## papertiger

muchstuff said:


> This...Hermes Marwari GM.
> View attachment 4712574



Not surprised!


----------



## papertiger

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4712519
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brown family: brown Aldo, Michael Kors Jet Set tote in luggage, Coach Market tote in 1941 saddle, LV City Steamer in caramel/cream/noir, and Coach Charlie in signature.



Some lovely mid-browns there, and I do love a good LV Steamer


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I mostly wear it as a cross body, for comfort, though I had MM make the strap adjustable so that I could wear it as a shoulder bag if I wanted to.
> 
> Here's the link to the bag on Marco's site, showing the dimensions, though in a different type of leather. I had him make it with a wider strap, and also with an outside pocket on the back for my phone.
> 
> https://shop.marcomassaccesi.it/home/3375-luna-nappa-rose.html
> 
> Shown here worn cross body. For reference, I'm 5' tall.
> 
> View attachment 4712563



Looks great on you, fits nicely against your body.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Is it the one with the zipper on top and in front, with the red interior? It looks really cute!
> 
> I like the one in red…


Yes !


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Stunning bags ! I  am drooling over here. Lol thanks for the strap info too.



Thank you! 

My pleasure. Feel free to add to your list, Evie is a wonderful bag - and there was me hating it years ago  

BTW, I am not getting all my notifications


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> Last year I suddenly was craving a metallic bag to add to my collection, and I bought one from Massaccesi. Have you ever ordered one of Marco's bags? There are a few threads devoted to the MM bags here on tPF, though I warn you, they are addictive!
> 
> At any rate, it was lots of fun for me, because I was able to select the exact style I wanted, and also the leather. It was made to my specifications, and didn't even take all that long to arrive from Italy to the U.S.
> 
> I know I'm one day early, but here is my metallic bag… the Luna, by Massaccesi. The leather is called Antique Bronze.
> 
> View attachment 4712460


The asymmetric flap on that is so cool!


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> I used be resentful but I've come to terms with it. Other than that, we are best friends. The first time his mother stayed with us I figured out why he was that way. She did everything for him. She didn't even let him get his own drink. At least he does that for himself now! Anytime I suggested he help, he came up with other solutions, like giving the kids chores, which we did, and hiring someone, which we did for cleaning many years ago when we had a larger house, but more recently we both agreed it is too intrusive to have someone in your house, even before covid-19.


That sounds like a beautiful relationship. If he can fulfill your emotional and companionship (and many other) needs, then there is a balance. My husband isn't so strong on the emotional intelligence scale  so it's balanced out in other ways.


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> Once someone told me that she really wanted my bag, and didn't I want it to go to someone who really loved it? But she could only afford x amount. I gave in and sold it to her. Then later, I found out she had bought several bags that week.


OH NO!! Could you leave her a bad review at that point, or was it too late? That is terrible. Was it really a great deal less?


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> I had something similar happen to me a few years ago, where the buyer gave me a whole song & dance about buying an H scarf from me at a lower price because she wanted to give it to her mother as a gift for being so helpful after she (the buyer, not the mother!) had a baby. So could I drop the price, and put it in a box, and find an H bag, and wrap it in tissue so it looked brand new, yada yada.
> 
> I did all that, because I believed her story. And 6 months later, I saw the scarf go up for sale (and be purchased!!!) at an inflated price.



That's terrible. 

I once heard a women in a vintage shop bragging to her friend about a pair of Westwood x Melissa shoes (basically, plastic Westwoods) she'd "wanted forever" and were apparently quite rare. She delighted telling her friend that they were her size, IGC and a great price but offered the seller an even lower figure, she even related how she gave the seller a sob story that she wanted them for her (non-existent) wedding but had very little money so the woman relented and sold them to her at her very low offer. She called the seller "a stupid mug" (do you have that expression?). I was shocked because I thought at least she's be pleased and like the seller but she didn't, she had contempt for the seller. I was disgusted but it was a good lesson for me.


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> I had something similar happen to me a few years ago, where the buyer gave me a whole song & dance about buying an H scarf from me at a lower price because she wanted to give it to her mother as a gift for being so helpful after she (the buyer, not the mother!) had a baby. So could I drop the price, and put it in a box, and find an H bag, and wrap it in tissue so it looked brand new, yada yada.
> 
> I did all that, because I believed her story. And 6 months later, I saw the scarf go up for sale (and be purchased!!!) at an inflated price.


It's maddening. And the fact that you all find out the details afterwards! I don't know if that would make it worse or better! Some people are disappointing.


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> We had a cleaner too, but since the pandemic, for safety sake, we're doing it ourselves. I made a "cleaning spreadsheet" with tasks for each of us, and we do heavy cleaning once a week.


We're doing just enough to not live in a pit. I think we're doing okay, actually. We have 3 dogs so when the vacuuming skips a week (which is did last week) it is piles of fur in corners or in the middle of certain rooms... But I clean the bathrooms weekly, the kitchen is cleaned fairly often, vacuuming occurs regularly, laundry occurs almost everyday, plants are watered weekly (we have tons of orchids, a few fig trees, a tiny lemon tree, and newly planted seeds all inside!), online purchases are cleaned immediately or left outside, and the groceries are cleaned whenever they're delivered.


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> OH NO!! Could you leave her a bad review at that point, or was it too late? That is terrible. Was it really a great deal less?


Sellers can't leave negative feedback for buyers, at least on ebay. I didn't really mind that much. I personally hated the style and was happy to get rid of it although it would have been nice to get a little more for it.

Once I had a vintage bag that was rare because it was still new with tags. I had it listed for a long time without any interest. I kept lowering the price and finally it sold. The person who bought it listed it for twice what she paid, and it sold for that. I figure it was my fault for not being patient enough and also for not having enough feedback that people would want to pay that much for my items.

Another time I bought a bag at the outlet, sure I could sell it for a profit. Again, it was listed for quite a while. Someone made an offer that would allow me to make a profit of about $3 after expenses. I took it. The buyer put it up for sale on a auction starting at 99 cents, which most big sellers were doing at the time. It sold for well under what she paid. In that case, I was very happy I had sold it when I did. I felt a little bad for her, but I think big sellers don't have the same attitude I have - that every sale needs to result in a profit or at least break even. I guess when you sell a lot, it is the average profit that matters, not each individual result.


----------



## Rhl2987

papertiger said:


> That's terrible.
> 
> I once heard a women in a vintage shop bragging to her friend about a pair of Westwood x Melissa shoes (basically, plastic Westwoods) she'd "wanted forever" and were apparently quite rare. She delighted telling her friend that they were her size, IGC and a great price but offered the seller an even lower figure, she even related how she gave the seller a sob story that she wanted them for her (non-existent) wedding but had very little money so the woman relented and sold them to her at her very low offer. She called the seller "a stupid mug" (do you have that expression?). I was shocked because I thought at least she's be pleased and like the seller but she didn't, she had contempt for the seller. I was disgusted but it was a good lesson for me.


Wow. Yikes! Does that mean something like "stupid [and then insert an inappropriate word]?"


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> That's terrible.
> 
> I once heard a women in a vintage shop bragging to her friend about a pair of Westwood x Melissa shoes (basically, plastic Westwoods) she'd "wanted forever" and were apparently quite rare. She delighted telling her friend that they were her size, IGC and a great price but offered the seller an even lower figure, she even related how she gave the seller a sob story that she wanted them for her (non-existent) wedding but had very little money so the woman relented and sold them to her at her very low offer. She called the seller "a stupid mug" (do you have that expression?). I was shocked because I thought at least she's be pleased and like the seller but she didn't, she had contempt for the seller. I was disgusted but it was a good lesson for me.


Oh, that's horrible! I bet my buyer that tricked me felt the same way! When I get a good deal, I always give the seller great feedback and feel very grateful. It's hard to wrap my head around feeling differently. It just shows you can't expect people to react to things the same way you would.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> That's terrible.
> 
> I once heard a women in a vintage shop bragging to her friend about a pair of Westwood x Melissa shoes (basically, plastic Westwoods) she'd "wanted forever" and were apparently quite rare. She delighted telling her friend that they were her size, IGC and a great price but offered the seller an even lower figure, she even related how she gave the seller a sob story that she wanted them for her (non-existent) wedding but had very little money so the woman relented and sold them to her at her very low offer. She called the seller "a stupid mug" (do you have that expression?). I was shocked because I thought at least she's be pleased and like the seller but she didn't, she had contempt for the seller. I was disgusted but it was a good lesson for me.


That is horrible.


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> Wow. Yikes! Does that mean something like "stupid [and then insert an inappropriate word]?"


I've heard the word "mug" used in movies from the 30s and 40s. Usually it referred to someone's face, and was often preceded by the word 'ugly.'

https://www.etymonline.com/word/mug
Down on the page, it says a stupid or incompetent person.


----------



## Lake Effect

ElainePG said:


> Thank you for this gorgeous collection, @Lake Effect ! I am in awe of your ability to refurbish these classic bags.


My secret recipe is equal parts:

Amazing knowledge shared freely on Coach rehab thread
Passing on bags too far gone
Luck!



keodi said:


> beautiful collection! I love the winnie!


True story: $4 at flea market; practically squashed flat but otherwise in great shape!



More bags said:


> Stunning! What a versatile colour and amazing leathers!


 The leather on all of them is nice. The Bancroft, I am not exaggerating, is smooshy. The Letter Brief is my latest rehab. I still need to polish the brass a little and give it the finishing conditioner. But it was super dried out and I was amazed with how it came back with conditioning. I thought I was going to need recolorant on the piping. But several apps of a deep conditioner and it came back amazingly. The bottom line is Coach chose a super durable leather, think baseball glove leather. Condition it right and it will last. And last.
No lol, I’m not a paid representative. But I sure sound like one! My pay off is how relatively little these bags cost me.


----------



## papertiger

Rhl2987 said:


> Wow. Yikes! Does that mean something like "stupid [and then insert an inappropriate word]?"



It's kinda like someone who's gullible but almost asking to be taken advantage of.


----------



## Rhl2987

papertiger said:


> It's kinda like someone who's gullible but almost asking to be taken advantage of.


Got it. So odd and ridiculous. I guess sharing our stories here we really get to hear about the worst sides of some buyers and sellers!


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> Oh, that's horrible! I bet my buyer that tricked me felt the same way! When I get a good deal, I always give the seller great feedback and feel very grateful. It's hard to wrap my head around feeling differently. It just shows you can't expect people to react to things the same way you would.



In some ways it's a cautionary tale and in other ways I don't believe it should change who we are,  in the end those kind of schemers are the losers.


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> We're doing just enough to not live in a pit. I think we're doing okay, actually. We have 3 dogs so when the vacuuming skips a week (which is did last week) it is piles of fur in corners or in the middle of certain rooms... But I clean the bathrooms weekly, the kitchen is cleaned fairly often, vacuuming occurs regularly, laundry occurs almost everyday, plants are watered weekly (we have tons of orchids, a few fig trees, a tiny lemon tree, and newly planted seeds all inside!), online purchases are cleaned immediately or left outside, and the groceries are cleaned whenever they're delivered.


3 dog!!! What kind? I really want a dog but am waiting for when we move home.


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> In the past, I got burned out on cooking, and hated that I had to be the one to figure out what we were going to eat every day.


OMG! I thought I was the only one who can’t STAND this. I work hard like a man. I earn like a man.  Why, then, in the blooming onion am I the one everyone looks to when they are hungry????  Especially since they do SOMETHING when I’m traveling. Do the something nooooooooowwwwwww!  Aaaaaggggghhhhhh!!!!!!

Seriously, Mr. S and I had to have a reckoning on this in the Covid era. I’m no more a housewife than I was before. I’m working e-ver-y day with clients. So, stop with the changing expectations. 


whateve said:


> I love the rainbow stuff too but I don't like to be too flashy. Have you considered getting an SLG in brights? I have this wallet that I love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712477
> 
> Last year I bought this bag with rainbow edging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712478


Love that bag





Rhl2987 said:


> Oh gosh. You really handle everything around the house? My husband cooks and cleans, I help clean a little bit and I take care of the baby quite a bit. He does all the yard work but I recently got someone to help outside and also had the cleaners for less than a month before Covid happened, so he could have some extra time with the baby. I'm sorry that you carry the major weight of all of that yourself! Hopefully he spoils you in other ways! I'm not spoiled much in other ways, but this is where the bulk of my husband's contribution is.


I got good advice from an older woman when I first married. She had a wonderful relationship with her hubby. I made the comment on how “lucky” she was. She said “Sparkle, a good man rarely pops out of the can. You have to draw some lines and tell some tales to make him into a good husband.”
Bottom line, she was saying that people treat you as you expect and demand to be treated. Don’t let anyone cross your boundaries for any reason. You can hold boundaries sweetly and kindly. But, hold them, you just. (See my earlier post about the cooking crazy. Lol!)





whateve said:


> I used be resentful but I've come to terms with it. Other than that, we are best friends. The first time his mother stayed with us I figured out why he was that way. She did everything for him. She didn't even let him get his own drink. At least he does that for himself now! Anytime I suggested he help, he came up with other solutions, like giving the kids chores, which we did, and hiring someone, which we did for cleaning many years ago when we had a larger house, but more recently we both agreed it is too intrusive to have someone in your house, even before covid-19.


To hold any marriage long term, we have to understand how the person was “formed” from childhood. And, we have to make trade offs. Sounds like you have gotten to a place that works for you two! 


whateve said:


> Once someone told me that she really wanted my bag, and didn't I want it to go to someone who really loved it? But she could only afford x amount. I gave in and sold it to her. Then later, I found out she had bought several bags that week.


I’m so sorry that scammer got you. I don’t think any handbag is a need. There are $5 bags in charity shops. So, if we want anything above necessities, we need to have the coin ready to pay. Like I said, no one is giving me a private plane at a discount.  


cowgirlsboots said:


> ...and these are the people who spoil it all for the ones who generally love but need a price reduction....  dishonesty is shameful!


See above. Does anyone “need” a price reduction on a non necessity??? 





papertiger said:


> An extremely ill-advised commercial in China promoting their new flagship store with an ad that was patronising towards women and the market they were trying to sell to, the Chinese.


 Huh?  Hadn’t heard of this. Running to look it up.


----------



## keodi

papertiger said:


> I thank you. I love, love love, that Travel Bolide, I waited 9 years for it.
> 
> Etain has brown undertones in sunlight certainly, though still not as brown as Etoupe. On a cloudy day it's basically a gorgeous grey. I can't do flat, concrete grey either so I'm quite thankful to Etain.


Wow! 9 years is definitely worth the wait! Thank you for the description on Etain, I do plan on getting a bag in Etain in the future possibly another Evie.


----------



## keodi

muchstuff said:


> This...Hermes Marwari GM.
> View attachment 4712574


very nice!


----------



## lynne_ross

I am not an emotional seller (really in general) and I don’t buy sob stories - sob story is always a red flag to me, especially if they open with it. It is a business transaction and I am either fine with the price or not. I also don’t care if someone sells later for more. It is their bag to do what they want with. Some people will lie to get their way. I have been lucky though and have some great buyers for bags and even other household stuff.


----------



## keodi

Lake Effect said:


> My secret recipe is equal parts:
> 
> Amazing knowledge shared freely on Coach rehab thread
> Passing on bags too far gone
> Luck!
> 
> 
> *True story: $4 at flea market; practically squashed flat but otherwise in great shape!*
> 
> The leather on all of them is nice. The Bancroft, I am not exaggerating, is smooshy. The Letter Brief is my latest rehab. I still need to polish the brass a little and give it the finishing conditioner. But it was super dried out and I was amazed with how it came back with conditioning. I thought I was going to need recolorant on the piping. But several apps of a deep conditioner and it came back amazingly. The bottom line is Coach chose a super durable leather, think baseball glove leather. Condition it right and it will last. And last.
> No lol, I’m not a paid representative. But I sure sound like one! My pay off is how relatively little these bags cost me.


Wow! one heck of a deal!


papertiger said:


> In some ways it's a cautionary tale and in other ways *I don't believe it should change who we are,  in the end those kind of schemers are the losers.*


I agree, and those losers lose much much more in the end.


----------



## lynne_ross

The one bag I have been looking online for is a light coloured Birkin 25. Waiting to see if resale prices drop with the economic environment. Otherwise I am not paying high mark up!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Wowsers! Our thread has picked up again!  Love it!!



keodi said:


> I agree, i'm originally from NY. I was very excited to move to Michigan, as i heard a lot about midwestern culture, however Ann arbor/ Detroit metro area was definitely a hard exception to the Midwestern culture i hear about, no offense to anyone from Michigan. My experiences were the same when as yours when i lived in the South, it was hard for me as i'm very straight forward person..
> 
> 
> yep!
> 
> I love all of these!! that bolide!
> 
> Wow! beautiful!! i love metallics!
> I have a bag wishlist, I'm going to purchase the Evelyne black with palladium hardware. i was leaning towards Etain, but I decided that  I would need to see that colour in person before i buy, as I've seen some that have a hint of brown which i'm not a fan of..so black it is!


Ohmigoodnesss. Not a surprise to anyone here but I’m also a straight forward (read blunt and direct) person. And, I think you can be those things and be super sweet. But, the fake niceness is the worst. I want true. Not just nice. 





Rhl2987 said:


> Goodness. All of the stunning coach bags here make me want to go hunt one or two down!


Vintage Coach is TDF!





Rhl2987 said:


> I grew up in MI, more on the Westside, and I don't know too much about Ann Arbor/Detroit culture. I'm curious about that. Is it because it's a bigger, up-and-coming city? I've lived in the Midwest almost my whole life and found that the culture differs slightly but not too much. For example, the culture in Chicago was different from Madison or Milwaukee (in Wisconsin), but I've generally found nice people everywhere. I like living in places where people are friendly! But sometimes it's also nice to go to NY where you don't have to be overly nice and can just have a bit of a break from all the smiles I give and receive where I am now


When I spoke to people in AA they said a lot of the personality of the city comes from the culture of the university. I spent some time doing research with a prof there as I was building my portfolio to do my doctorate. And I can say people weren’t nice. Not like my experience at my alma mater which is similarly ranked - and in many disciplines more highly ranked. You don’t have to be a jerk to be great. 


baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4712519
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brown family: brown Aldo, Michael Kors Jet Set tote in luggage, Coach Market tote in 1941 saddle, LV City Steamer in caramel/cream/noir, and Coach Charlie in signature.


Love!





baghabitz34 said:


> I grew up in a Michigan & attended college on the East Coast. People are much friendlier in MI then they were in the Boston area, to me.


I’ve only traveled to Boston on business. I found Bostonians to be incredibly unfriendly. Of course, we’re all generalizing.  But, sheesh!
In contrast I lived for a short time in Rochester, NY. I have never experienced a town with friendlier, kinder, more open and genuine people. I HATED the city because of the cold. And, there was nothing to do. But, the people were so very amazing.  It was like they all took “nice people juice.”  Lol! I have nothing but warm thoughts about my time there. 





Rhl2987 said:


> Very interesting about VC! And I like hearing your perspective. I'm very strongly of the opinion that we need to work together as a unit/country to keep people safe, and our hospitals and healthcare workers need as much support as we can give them right now. But I also like to support the local economy by spending where I can. Quite a few of the small clothing boutiques in the area are still posting pictures of items they're discounting or selling on their Instagram and sharing that they can process everything online and ship for free. I believe it's ONLY the owners going into the shops. I hope that's not a bad thing that I'm still buying. I also bought my daughter a couple toys/books for her birthday off of Amazon. All surely non-essential, but things that were important to me to get for one reason or another.


This whole situation is so complex. We have to keep our economies going so people don’t lose jobs. But, those who are working in manufacturing distribution, service, etc. don’t get to social distance. And many of them are living multi generationally. So younger workers get exposed and take the virus home to at risk family members.

We all need to understand that just being ABLE to social distance / shelter at home / quarantine is a huge privilege gained on the backs of those who, many times, don’t have the means or flexibility that we enjoy. We turn on lights, eat food delivered, take medications filled, etc. It’s not invisible gnomes doing this work for us. LOL! We owe gratitude to many, many people beyond the healthcare workers. 





Rhl2987 said:


> I hate fake people!! At the end of the day, many of the fake people I've encountered in life have made me feel bad about myself so I just try to avoid people like that now and certainly do not have any in my inner circle.


Nothing worse than fake. If you have good intentions, there is zero reason to hide them. 





papertiger said:


> That's terrible.
> 
> I once heard a women in a vintage shop bragging to her friend about a pair of Westwood x Melissa shoes (basically, plastic Westwoods) she'd "wanted forever" and were apparently quite rare. She delighted telling her friend that they were her size, IGC and a great price but offered the seller an even lower figure, she even related how she gave the seller a sob story that she wanted them for her (non-existent) wedding but had very little money so the woman relented and sold them to her at her very low offer. She called the seller "a stupid mug" (do you have that expression?). I was shocked because I thought at least she's be pleased and like the seller but she didn't, she had contempt for the seller. I was disgusted but it was a good lesson for me.


I truly hope there is karma. 





lynne_ross said:


> I am not an emotional seller (really in general) and I don’t buy sob stories - sob story is always a red flag to me, especially if they open with it. It is a business transaction and I am either fine with the price or not. I also don’t care if someone sells later for more. It is their bag to do what they want with. Some people will lie to get their way. I have been lucky though and have some great buyers for bags and even other household stuff.


Exactly this. Sob stories for optional items fall on me like melting snowflakes. Mildly irritating. No effect.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Is anyone else seeing the ads for Mirta bags on tPF? I’ve never heard of them. The bags seem nice enough (?) Anyone have experience?


----------



## Rhl2987

I accepted an offer for the main bag I have listed but the buyer's payment wasn't able to go through and she will need to call the bank on Monday. I hope that it works out! I have a box ready and will just have to pick a carrier and schedule a pick up from the house! I would be thrilled.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> Wowsers! Our thread has picked up again!  Love it!!
> 
> Ohmigoodnesss. Not a surprise to anyone here but I’m also a straight forward (read blunt and direct) person. And, I think you can be those things and be super sweet. But, the fake niceness is the worst. I want true. Not just nice. Vintage Coach is TDF!When I spoke to people in AA they said a lot of the personality of the city comes from the culture of the university. I spent some time doing research with a prof there as I was building my portfolio to do my doctorate. And I can say people weren’t nice. Not like my experience at my alma mater which is similarly ranked - and in many disciplines more highly ranked. You don’t have to be a jerk to be great.
> 
> We all need to understand that just being ABLE to social distance / shelter at home / quarantine is a huge privilege gained on the backs of those who, many times, don’t have the means or flexibility that we enjoy. We turn on lights, eat food delivered, take medications filled, etc. It’s not invisible gnomes doing this work for us. LOL! We owe gratitude to many, many people beyond the healthcare workers.


I completely agree with everything you've said here and it was a momentary lapse in judgment to not note all of the other essential workers out there who allow us to stay safe at home. Thank you for your reply!

I'm really trying not to get too behind on the thread because it does overwhelm a bit


----------



## Rhl2987

@cowgirlsboots I am just eyeing the Bottega Padded Cassette, Chanel Pearl Crush mini square flap in black, and now I'm going to start searching for vintage Coach beauties like the ones shared here!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Rhl2987 said:


> I completely agree with everything you've said here and it was a momentary lapse in judgment to not note all of the other essential workers out there who allow us to stay safe at home. Thank you for your reply!
> 
> I'm really trying not to get too behind on the thread because it does overwhelm a bit


Not a lapse in judgment. We are all so overwhelmed right now. And, none of us have 360 degree visibility or perspective.

I hate to “dumb it down” this way because Covid-19 is far more serious than handbags. But, that’s why I love this thread. We all get better in managing our collections from talking with each other. I think we’ve “grown” to learning from and supporting each other on all kinds of things.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I just happened to see one of my two unicorns for sale online. It’s priced about 30% more than market. But, I so rarely see one offered. So, I’m considering it. 

This bag is one that I like but, isn’t an in demand bag. I likely wouldn’t be able to resell it for much at all. I’m just the oddball who wants it. 

Should I consider buying?  When you do take the plunge and buy something well above market value... if ever?


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> I just happened to see one of my two unicorns for sale online. It’s priced about 30% more than market. But, I so rarely see one offered. So, I’m considering it.
> 
> This bag is one that I like but, isn’t an in demand bag. I likely wouldn’t be able to resell it for much at all. I’m just the oddball who wants it.
> 
> Should I consider buying?  When you do take the plunge and buy something well above market value... if ever?


I would pay above market if I felt it was a fair price for the bag. I only have one resale bag (my 25 b) and I paid store price for it but it was not brand new. I was comfortable with that. Now I am considering another one and would pay over the store price for the right one. But with the economy right now I am personally going to hold off to see if things get worse and resale goes down. If your item is really rare, exactly what you were looking for and is a fair price (regardless of store price) then I would consider buying now. I am not looking for a rare item, lots in the market so I can wait it out.


----------



## missie1

Sparkletastic said:


> Sooooo...what exactly is an “essential business”?  I just went onto the Vestiaire Collective’s app and they had a pop up that said they were declared an essential business in the US and therefore “back in business.”
> 
> 
> 
> Getting preowned luxury bags, shoes and accessories is essential? To whom? A desperate wanna be “influencer” in Poughkeepsie?
> 
> I don’t know how to feel about this. We need to social distance / quarantine. But, people want to buy online and we don’t want to crash economies. So, some people will have to go into work and risk exposure around others just to feed our appetites for things we absolutely don’t need.
> 
> When we come out of this, I pray our governments and businesses truly think through what “we” need to do in the future when the next novel virus inevitably hits.  If you want me to stay home then let the people who support getting nun needed items stay home as well. SMH!





Rhl2987 said:


> Haha love this quote!! "Best believe when world opens back up I’m getting full glam again."


I did visit my shoe closet today and they Are ready for few date nights


----------



## Sparkletastic

missie1 said:


> I did visit my shoe closet today and they Are ready for few date nights


Ugh! With my toe recovery, the doc I can’t expect to be back in my heels til mid summer. I’m hoping I will progress faster and be able at least to sneak in some wedges sooner.


----------



## missie1

Sparkletastic said:


> I just happened to see one of my two unicorns for sale online. It’s priced about 30% more than market. But, I so rarely see one offered. So, I’m considering it.
> 
> This bag is one that I like but, isn’t an in demand bag. I likely wouldn’t be able to resell it for much at all. I’m just the oddball who wants it.
> 
> Should I consider buying?  When you do take the plunge and buy something well above market value... if ever?





Sparkletastic said:


> I just happened to see one of my two unicorns for sale online. It’s priced about 30% more than market. But, I so rarely see one offered. So, I’m considering it.
> 
> This bag is one that I like but, isn’t an in demand bag. I likely wouldn’t be able to resell it for much at all. I’m just the oddball who wants it.
> 
> Should I consider buying?  When you do take the plunge and buy something well above market value... if ever?





Sparkletastic said:


> I just happened to see one of my two unicorns for sale online. It’s priced about 30% more than market. But, I so rarely see one offered. So, I’m considering it.
> 
> This bag is one that I like but, isn’t an in demand bag. I likely wouldn’t be able to resell it for much at all. I’m just the oddball who wants it.
> 
> Should I consider buying?  When you do take the plunge and buy something well above market value... if ever?


Now if it’s truly your unicorn then I would grab it.  Resale wouldn’t come into play for me unless your thinking it’s not a forever bag.  If your hesitating then I say wait it out.


----------



## missie1

Sparkletastic said:


> Ugh! With my toe recovery, the doc I can’t expect to be back in my heels til mid summer. I’m hoping I will progress faster and be able at least to sneak in some wedges sooner.





Sparkletastic said:


> Ugh! With my toe recovery, the doc I can’t expect to be back in my heels til mid summer. I’m hoping I will progress faster and be able at least to sneak in some wedges sooner.


You will get there.  Take it easy and don’t rush it. Heck we aren’t going anywhere outside soon.


----------



## Sparkletastic

missie1 said:


> Now if it’s truly your unicorn then I would grab it.  Resale wouldn’t come into play for me unless your thinking it’s not a forever bag.  If your hesitating then I say wait it out.


It would likely be a forever bag because I could never resell it.  

But, seriously, it’s a bag I’ve wanted but it’s not a need. I’m going to think about it. For the price point, I could get something new and fun. And, like you said, we aren’t going anywhere anyway.


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> I am all over the place with my bags too. Which one would really wear the most?


If I'm honest, none of the ones I linked, which is why I keep looking but haven't bitten the bullet.
I've decided I'll look into Massaccesi as @ElainePG suggested. I had a quick look on the thread after she mentioned it yesterday and the bags are very much up my street. They also look like they'd last a lifetime, which is important to me, and the leathers look so lush.
I may buy from that Aimee Kestenberg 'sunrise' metallic range as well, but I think I'll do a wallet or other SLG as @whateve suggested. I like the idea of a pop of colour inside my bag.
Coach invariably does metallics every year, and I adore their metallic leathers. They always seem soft and seem to wear well over time, so that's another option I'm keeping open.
With this lockdown, I'm not in a hurry to commit. 



Rhl2987 said:


> I love the first and last ones!!


They're pretty. 
The Aimee Kestenberg range usually has some sort of metallic in there, and the price is pretty low considering.
I don't know how well they age, though. Not many posts about these bags on the forum either, so no way to know except to buy it and try. But if the bag lasts 150 days of continuous use, then it cost a dollar a day to own it. Good enough. 



ElainePG said:


> You're very welcome. I found the Massaccesi threads to be so helpful when I began thinking about buying one of Marco's bags. I think a few of our members on this thread have one or more of his bags.
> 
> Also, once I decided to take the plunge (the design of the Luna pushed me over the edge!) I wrote directly to Marco, and I simply could not BELIEVE how generous he was with his time. He wrote the most gracious emails to me, answering all my questions.
> 
> I'm not sure if Marco has this exact leather any more. It's called "Africa," I think, and he only had a little bit left. But he has others, in addition to what he posts on the site. That's the whole fun of buying a Massaccesi bag: you can customize! For example, the site shows the Luna bag in Napa leather, but you can investigate the Massaccesi threads and see if there's another type of leather (in your case, a metallic) and then write to Marco and see if he has any available, and whether he thinks it would work for the type of bag you're considering.
> 
> Of course, at the moment, with the pandemic, I don't know whether the MM atelier is open. I don't know in what part of Italy they are, and as we know, Italy has been hit terribly hard.
> 
> But certainly you can do some initial investigation here on tPF. It will be a fun way to spend some time… and you're not shopping yet! You're just doing research!


Thanks for all the info! I'm hooked already!
You're officially my enabler!


----------



## jblended

Sparkletastic said:


> It would likely be a forever bag because I could never resell it.
> 
> But, seriously, it’s a bag I’ve wanted but it’s not a need. I’m going to think about it. For the price point, I could get something new and fun. And, like you said, we aren’t going anywhere anyway.


I've bought a bag at full retail price when everyone else managed to get it at 50-70% off (it was discounted then later became a final sale). I was abroad so had to pay the inflated price of the country I was in.
To me, it was worth the inflated price because I knew I'd wear that thing all the time (and I have used it a ton; it makes me smile every time I look at it).
Since we're all stuck, I would definitely use the time to mull it over. Think down the line, which would you regret more- buying it at this price or not buying it at all?


----------



## Katinahat

ElainePG said:


> We had a cleaner too, but since the pandemic, for safety sake, we're doing it ourselves. I made a "cleaning spreadsheet" with tasks for each of us, and we do heavy cleaning once a week.


That’s very organised! I do love a good spreadsheet (even if it’s not for bag stats). 

I’ve not made a spreadsheet but we’ve done something similar. Although I do most of it my children do their own rooms and one other room each and DH helps too.


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> Sellers can't leave negative feedback for buyers, at least on ebay. I didn't really mind that much. I personally hated the style and was happy to get rid of it although it would have been nice to get a little more for it.
> 
> Once I had a vintage bag that was rare because it was still new with tags. I had it listed for a long time without any interest. I kept lowering the price and finally it sold. The person who bought it listed it for twice what she paid, and it sold for that. I figure it was my fault for not being patient enough and also for not having enough feedback that people would want to pay that much for my items.
> 
> Another time I bought a bag at the outlet, sure I could sell it for a profit. Again, it was listed for quite a while. Someone made an offer that would allow me to make a profit of about $3 after expenses. I took it. The buyer put it up for sale on a auction starting at 99 cents, which most big sellers were doing at the time. It sold for well under what she paid. In that case, I was very happy I had sold it when I did. I felt a little bad for her, but I think big sellers don't have the same attitude I have - that every sale needs to result in a profit or at least break even. I guess when you sell a lot, it is the average profit that matters, not each individual result.


The eBay thing is infuriating! I have not got into buying second hand or reselling. I probably should but don’t trust myself to pick genuine bags. I love new too much but it limits what I can afford to buy. 

I once bought an expensive hair curling tong. After several burns (I’m so incompetent with hair - it’s either long and straightened or in a pony tail) I decided to sell on eBay. I got a good offer after an auction. The buyer wanted me to deliver super quick by expensive fast delivery sent that day as it was for a birthday gift. I said I was happy too once she’d paid. At that point I never heard from her again. She was clearly encouraging me to send the item before paying and then not pay. I had to resell them and it was a much better experience the second time. However, I was annoyed I couldn’t leave feedback. Then eBay took a big cut. 

I haven’t bother again and now gift unwanted items to family, friends or charity.


----------



## Katinahat

Sparkletastic said:


> Is anyone else seeing the ads for Mirta bags on tPF? I’ve never heard of them. The bags seem nice enough (?) Anyone have experience?


Yes, I’m seeing them too. A grey one that looks like a Mulberry Leighton with a strap and chain. It’s nice but I’ve never heard of them either.


----------



## Katinahat

I’m browsing the Coach sale as I love a bargain. I’ve been thinking of adding something red or Similar bright colour other than pink which I have a fair bit of but haven’t seen a bargain I love yet.

I’ve also been looking at a few other brands feeling I should perhaps branch out from my main Mulberry love - LV in particular. Do they ever do sales? I’ve not seen anything in the U.K. 

I’m considering something in canvas. However. I did look at the Neverfull before all this started and in the end I purchased a similar tote but in leather from Mulberry (you may remember) as the canvas didn’t make my heart sing like Mulberry leather does and was 3 times the price due to a Mulberry sale.  

I’m thinking of a LV crossbody style for   weekend causal wear but it’s probably just thinking. It would take away wears from other well loved bags.


----------



## Katinahat

jblended said:


> I've bought a bag at full retail price when everyone else managed to get it at 50-70% off (it was discounted then later became a final sale). I was abroad so had to pay the inflated price of the country I was in.
> To me, it was worth the inflated price because I knew I'd wear that thing all the time (and I have used it a ton; it makes me smile every time I look at it).
> Since we're all stuck, I would definitely use the time to mull it over. Think down the line, which would you regret more- buying it at this price or not buying it at all?


Totally with you on the thinking time! I really don’t need any bags right now. I’m finding it hard to see my collection in lockdown! They seem more restricted than I am.  However, I can see why other people might want to go ahead. Shopping and the emotional reasons for it are so personal!


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Is anyone else seeing the ads for Mirta bags on tPF? I’ve never heard of them. The bags seem nice enough (?) Anyone have experience?


Mirta isn't just one designer, like I originally thought. It is a collective of Italian designers. I ordered a wallet from them. It didn't really work out for me, but it wasn't really their fault. I ordered it because I loved the color even though someone else on tpf mentioned some things she didn't like about it. She was right, of course. It wasn't very expensive. It was packaged very nicely. There are other things on there that look interesting.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> I've bought a bag at full retail price when everyone else managed to get it at 50-70% off (it was discounted then later became a final sale). I was abroad so had to pay the inflated price of the country I was in.
> To me, it was worth the inflated price because I knew I'd wear that thing all the time (and I have used it a ton; it makes me smile every time I look at it).
> Since we're all stuck, I would definitely use the time to mull it over. Think down the line, which would you regret more- buying it at this price or not buying it at all?


This has happened to me many times. I'll buy a bag, convinced it will sell out, and then later it ends up on sale, and then further discounted, and it seems like everyone on the forum got one for 70% off. If I really love the bag and have no intention of reselling, then I try to not let it bother me too much. 

I think that last comment - which would you regret more - is the best criterion for making the decision.


----------



## jblended

Katinahat said:


> I haven’t bother again and now gift unwanted items to family, friends or charity.


Same here. I have never sold anything. My policy is that I was happy to spend the money when I bought the item, so it's already gone from my account and there's no point trying to recoup it. The time, effort and hassle of reselling doesn't equate to the $ I would get back. I can always earn more money but I can't regain that time.
I always gift or donate anything that didn't work for me, even if it's brand new with tags. I'm happy to pass it on and know that someone will enjoy what I couldn't.

Having said that, I understand why other people resell and I really respect anyone who does because it takes a ton of patience and, as illustrated in these stories, a strong character to deal with the scammers.
There are stories on almost every sub-forum of someone getting a rude buyer or insulting offer. It's rife. In fact, just a couple of days ago I responded to this same issue on the Marc Jacobs forum, so it's really a battlefield out there for both buyers and sellers to navigate through (both ends of the equation hoping not to get scammed).


----------



## msd_bags

Hi ladies!  Just want to check in.  I woke up earlier to more than 100 posts and it just overwhelmed me.  I’m more or less 12 hours ahead in time zone (from the US), I’m sleeping when this thread is moving fast.


----------



## Katinahat

jblended said:


> Same here. I have never sold anything. My policy is that I was happy to spend the money when I bought the item, so it's already gone from my account and there's no point trying to recoup it. The time, effort and hassle of reselling doesn't equate to the $ I would get back. I can always earn more money but I can't regain that time.
> I always gift or donate anything that didn't work for me, even if it's brand new with tags. I'm happy to pass it on and know that someone will enjoy what I couldn't.
> 
> Having said that, I understand why other people resell and I really respect anyone who does because it takes a ton of patience and, as illustrated in these stories, a strong character to deal with the scammers.
> There are stories on almost every sub-forum of someone getting a rude buyer or insulting offer. It's rife. In fact, just a couple of days ago I responded to this same issue on the Marc Jacobs forum, so it's really a battlefield out there for both buyers and sellers to navigate through (both ends of the equation hoping not to get scammed).


I agree, I respect and admire those who are strong and knowledgeable enough to resell or buy this way. I am sure it leads to a more rounded collection. 

A Chanel is my HG. I can’t afford it and don’t know how to go about the resale market. Maybe one day!


----------



## lynne_ross

msd_bags said:


> Hi ladies!  Just want to check in.  I woke up earlier to more than 100 posts and it just overwhelmed me.  I’m more or less 12 hours ahead in time zone (from the US), I’m sleeping when this thread is moving fast.


Same!


----------



## Lake Effect

msd_bags said:


> Hi ladies!  Just want to check in.  I woke up earlier to more than 100 posts and it just overwhelmed me.  I’m more or less 12 hours ahead in time zone (from the US), I’m sleeping when this thread is moving fast.





lynne_ross said:


> Same!


Same also. Glad I can I pop in on occasion, post a few pics. Happy lurker.


----------



## momasaurus

whateve said:


> Once someone told me that she really wanted my bag, and didn't I want it to go to someone who really loved it? But she could only afford x amount. I gave in and sold it to her. Then later, I found out she had bought several bags that week.


Ooooooooh. That is harsh.
But you were acting from a place of kindness. That's important.


----------



## dcooney4

I have decided to think more on buying the bag. I also for the first time in years went over to the Hermes site to check out the Evelyne . Love the color blue nuit.  What I had not realized or just didn't remember is that I does not zip closed. I love that the strap is wide and the outside pocket. Going to think on it some more. Price wise it is more then I like to spend but it is not a deal breaker. The lack of a real closure might be. I like to wear crossbody bags when I go to NYC, but since I won't be going any time soon I have time to think.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> Thank you!
> 
> My pleasure. Feel free to add to your list, Evie is a wonderful bag - and there was me hating it years ago
> 
> BTW, I am not getting all my notifications


I also hated the Evie! (I still hate the canvas strap). I had a toile and barenia Evie that was super useful for traipsing around Paris in hot weather, but I sold that because I liked my toile and barenia Trim better. Then I got a barenia Evie that I was going to give to DD, but ended up keeping myself, LOL. It was so handy when I was dealing with my broken arm earlier this year. Easy to get in and out of, easy to get over the shoulder, etc. And barenia!!!


----------



## missie1

Katinahat said:


> I agree, I respect and admire those who are strong and knowledgeable enough to resell or buy this way. I am sure it leads to a more rounded collection.
> 
> A Chanel is my HG. I can’t afford it and don’t know how to go about the resale market. Maybe one day!


Which Chanel bag is your HG?   It’s easier than you think.  For a preloved  newbie purchasing I would say Fashionphile and Ann’s.   They are trustworthy and hassle free.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

ElainePG said:


> I know… when I was working, I used to be a little annoyed by that as well. I didn't hate it, because I cooked and Mr. PG cleaned up, plus he can't cook worth a darn, so I wouldn't WANT him too! But it did niggle at me sometimes.
> 
> Now, though, hunkered down in the house, I find it therapeutic to do the long-range planning of InstaCart shopping, stocking our pantry & freezer, and then being creative with cooking. Mr. PG still does the clean-up, and he's very appreciative of the meals.



Are you still able to get delivery with Instacart?  I placed an order 6 days in advance, requesting a delivery time they showed as being available.  Six days went by and the order timed out, with a note that it was cancelled.  No advance notice whatsoever.  A previous order I placed was handled satisfactorily, but this order was handled poorly.   My experience is that they’re not dependable.  It’s true, the demand is currently very high.  But as a senior, I wasn’t happy about having to go to the grocery store.

I hope your experience with them is better than mine.  I just thought I’d let you know.  You may want to look for an alternative delivery service.

Back to topic.


----------



## dcooney4

Instead of ordering a real bag I decided to have a pool/ beach small bag made with a watercolor painting I did on it. I am new to water colors but I figured it is light colored and colorful. It will be made on sail cloth with a rope handle. I got tired of using the huge Ll bean one or a free canvas bag I received because everyone kept putting their stuff in my bag. I hope it comes out nicely.


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> Instead of ordering a real bag I decided to have a pool/ beach small bag made with a watercolor painting I did on it. I am new to water colors but I figured it is light colored and colorful. It will be made on sail cloth with a rope handle. I got tired of using the huge Ll bean one or a free canvas bag I received because everyone kept putting their stuff in my bag. I hope it comes out nicely.


Stunning painting and an absolutely brilliant idea working into a beach bag.


----------



## dcooney4

Thanks! It will be made by Sea Bags . Hope it comes out as nice as their bags with their designs on it. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Sparkletastic said:


> I just happened to see one of my two unicorns for sale online. It’s priced about 30% more than market. But, I so rarely see one offered. So, I’m considering it.
> 
> This bag is one that I like but, isn’t an in demand bag. I likely wouldn’t be able to resell it for much at all. I’m just the oddball who wants it.
> 
> Should I consider buying?  When you do take the plunge and buy something well above market value... if ever?



It’s rare, but I will occasionally but above market value. For me, it’s all about the CPW.

I ask lots of questions of myself:
Do I have anything like the bag currently? when would I wear it? what does it go with in my closet? What occasions would I wear it at?

I use my answers from those questions to determine how many times a year I’d wear something. Then divide that number into the cost of the item to figure out how long I’d have to wear something.

I tend to get bored with jobs after 3 years and careers after ten years. So I have to ask myself - would I wear this in my 50s? In a different career in my 60s? Would physical limitations in my later years interfere with me wearing the piece? Odd questions, I know, but with my family situation, I think a lot more about disabilities and bags.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> Instead of ordering a real bag I decided to have a pool/ beach small bag made with a watercolor painting I did on it. I am new to water colors but I figured it is light colored and colorful. It will be made on sail cloth with a rope handle. I got tired of using the huge Ll bean one or a free canvas bag I received because everyone kept putting their stuff in my bag. I hope it comes out nicely.


That will make a beautiful bag - can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## baghabitz34

dcooney4 said:


> That Steamer is fun! My daughter wants this bag. I like your whole brown group


Thanks! I wasn’t a fan of brown when I was younger. Now I like it as a neutral that’s not black.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> That will make a beautiful bag - can't wait to see how it turns out!


Thanks! Fingers crossed it comes out nice. I had some totes made from a cheaper company and the colors were off. So I gave most away and sold a couple. This one is for me unless my mom wants it. Lol


----------



## baghabitz34

missie1 said:


> Which Chanel bag is your HG?   It’s easier than you think.  For a preloved  newbie purchasing I would say Fashionphile and Ann’s.   They are trustworthy and hassle free.


Second that. I’ve bought several items from Fashionphile & Ann’s Fabulous Finds with no issues.


----------



## baghabitz34

Katinahat said:


> I’m browsing the Coach sale as I love a bargain. I’ve been thinking of adding something red or Similar bright colour other than pink which I have a fair bit of but haven’t seen a bargain I love yet.
> 
> I’ve also been looking at a few other brands feeling I should perhaps branch out from my main Mulberry love - LV in particular. Do they ever do sales? I’ve not seen anything in the U.K.
> 
> I’m considering something in canvas. However. I did look at the Neverfull before all this started and in the end I purchased a similar tote but in leather from Mulberry (you may remember) as the canvas didn’t make my heart sing like Mulberry leather does and was 3 times the price due to a Mulberry sale.
> 
> I’m thinking of a LV crossbody style for   weekend causal wear but it’s probably just thinking. It would take away wears from other well loved bags.


Does LV go on sale? Sadly, no.


----------



## Rhl2987

This is so delayed but Goldie is my current favorite because I love neutrals. 

The Toundra mini Roulis is most like me because it’s so relaxed yet has some style. 

My most used bag is my Chanel 19 and I’m so glad I got it, even when all of the hype was really bugging me!


----------



## More bags

Rhl2987 said:


> This is so delayed but Goldie is my current favorite because I love neutrals.
> 
> The Toundra mini Roulis is most like me because it’s so relaxed yet has some style.
> 
> My most used bag is my Chanel 19 and I’m so glad I got it, even when all of the hype was really bugging me!


Great bags and I liked hearing your descriptions of why you chose those bags.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Instead of ordering a real bag I decided to have a pool/ beach small bag made with a watercolor painting I did on it. I am new to water colors but I figured it is light colored and colorful. It will be made on sail cloth with a rope handle. I got tired of using the huge Ll bean one or a free canvas bag I received because everyone kept putting their stuff in my bag. I hope it comes out nicely.


Beautiful painting dc. I can’t t wait to see how your bag turns out!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Katinahat said:


> The eBay thing is infuriating! I have not got into buying second hand or reselling. I probably should but don’t trust myself to pick genuine bags. I love new too much but it limits what I can afford to buy.
> 
> I once bought an expensive hair curling tong. After several burns (I’m so incompetent with hair - it’s either long and straightened or in a pony tail) I decided to sell on eBay. I got a good offer after an auction. The buyer wanted me to deliver super quick by expensive fast delivery sent that day as it was for a birthday gift. I said I was happy too once she’d paid. At that point I never heard from her again. She was clearly encouraging me to send the item before paying and then not pay. I had to resell them and it was a much better experience the second time. However, I was annoyed I couldn’t leave feedback. Then eBay took a big cut.
> 
> I haven’t bother again and now gift unwanted items to family, friends or charity.


I’ve done a lot of online buying and selling. Not at a professional level but, perhaps 250 items total. I’ve only been scammed once and that was through FB. But, I have had a number of people message me with odd requests or lowball offers. It’s frustrating.





msd_bags said:


> Hi ladies!  Just want to check in.  I woke up earlier to more than 100 posts and it just overwhelmed me.  I’m more or less 12 hours ahead in time zone (from the US), I’m sleeping when this thread is moving fast.


Glad you’re back. Not sure why we had such a surge the past few days but, it’s nice to have the conversation. 





dcooney4 said:


> Instead of ordering a real bag I decided to have a pool/ beach small bag made with a watercolor painting I did on it. I am new to water colors but I figured it is light colored and colorful. It will be made on sail cloth with a rope handle. I got tired of using the huge Ll bean one or a free canvas bag I received because everyone kept putting their stuff in my bag. I hope it comes out nicely.


Love this!

———

I decided against the bag. I’m going to stick with my Covid-19 learnings. I really miss people and experiences. Unless I really need or crave a “thing” I’m going to pass.


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> This is so delayed but Goldie is my current favorite because I love neutrals.
> 
> The Toundra mini Roulis is most like me because it’s so relaxed yet has some style.
> 
> My most used bag is my Chanel 19 and I’m so glad I got it, even when all of the hype was really bugging me!


Beautiful all of them. So very chic!


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Beautiful painting dc. I can’t t wait to see how your bag turns out!


 Thanks!


Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve done a lot of online buying and selling. Not at a professional level but, perhaps 250 items total. I’ve only been scammed once and that was through FB. But, I have had a number of people message me with odd requests or lowball offers. It’s frustrating.Glad you’re back. Not sure why we had such a surge the past few days but, it’s nice to have the conversation. Love this!
> 
> ———
> 
> I decided against the bag. I’m going to stick with my Covid-19 learnings. I really miss people and experiences. Unless I really need or crave a “thing” I’m going to pass.


Good idea! I am trying to do the same. The pool bag doesn’t count as it is a need. At least I hope it is a need as in the pool opens.


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> I also hated the Evie! (I still hate the canvas strap). I had a toile and barenia Evie that was super useful for traipsing around Paris in hot weather, but I sold that because I liked my toile and barenia Trim better. Then I got a barenia Evie that I was going to give to DD, but ended up keeping myself, LOL. It was so handy when I was dealing with my broken arm earlier this year. Easy to get in and out of, easy to get over the shoulder, etc. And barenia!!!



Both Evies sound gorgeous (feeling sorry for your DD now though ha)


----------



## dcooney4

Describe a bag you wish you could find ?


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> Describe a bag you wish you could find ?


The perfect travel tote:

Requirements:
• Black w/ black or silver hardware
• Sturdy leather (goatskin would be awesome!)
• Some type of secure top closure for at least some items (prefer middle zip section but could do overall top zip but could do snaps or something else if they give security 
• Roomy enough for two days clothes a pair of shoes, small toiletries bags and some extras
• At least one side zip pocket. 
• 8” strap drop
• Comfortable straps that don’t cut into my shoulder or slip off
• Interior key leash 
• Back slip pocket (for things like tickets, etc,)
• Beautiful but not flashy - shouldn’t look utilitarian like a typical travel tote

Optional 
• Removable, adjustable shoulder strap 
• Additional internal pockets


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> 3 dog!!! What kind? I really want a dog but am waiting for when we move home.


Rottweiler, Rottweiler-Golden Retriever, and a Catahoula Leopard-Australian Cattle dog. The first two are pretty low key and sleep a lot since they're 6.5 and 8, but the youngest one is quite a terror. So much energy! But the baby already plays with her, so they'll keep each other entertained. I love dogs and can't wait for you to get one!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> I just happened to see one of my two unicorns for sale online. It’s priced about 30% more than market. But, I so rarely see one offered. So, I’m considering it.
> 
> This bag is one that I like but, isn’t an in demand bag. I likely wouldn’t be able to resell it for much at all. I’m just the oddball who wants it.
> 
> Should I consider buying?  When you do take the plunge and buy something well above market value... if ever?


What are these unicorns? I'm interested to hear! Why is it priced higher if it isn't in demand? I have never spent more than 15% or so over retail, but I spend far, far more in Hermes to get the bags that I want. So, if it something that you really want and have been searching for, I would go for it. The ones I let pass by never to be seen again are the ones I'm always thinking about.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> I had something similar happen to me a few years ago, where the buyer gave me a whole song & dance about buying an H scarf from me at a lower price because she wanted to give it to her mother as a gift for being so helpful after she (the buyer, not the mother!) had a baby. So could I drop the price, and put it in a box, and find an H bag, and wrap it in tissue so it looked brand new, yada yada.
> 
> I did all that, because I believed her story. And 6 months later, I saw the scarf go up for sale (and be purchased!!!) at an inflated price.


how mean! Karma will take care of your buyer!


----------



## Rhl2987

Katinahat said:


> The eBay thing is infuriating! I have not got into buying second hand or reselling. I probably should but don’t trust myself to pick genuine bags. I love new too much but it limits what I can afford to buy.
> 
> I once bought an expensive hair curling tong. After several burns (I’m so incompetent with hair - it’s either long and straightened or in a pony tail) I decided to sell on eBay. I got a good offer after an auction. The buyer wanted me to deliver super quick by expensive fast delivery sent that day as it was for a birthday gift. I said I was happy too once she’d paid. At that point I never heard from her again. She was clearly encouraging me to send the item before paying and then not pay. I had to resell them and it was a much better experience the second time. However, I was annoyed I couldn’t leave feedback. Then eBay took a big cut.
> 
> I haven’t bother again and now gift unwanted items to family, friends or charity.


I've had so many people try to scam me on eBay as well. People have asked me to email or call them and shared their contact information! Once a woman sent me a picture to show me where the date stamp was (I couldn't find it on the bag I was selling and she wanted a picture of it). She had put her contact information onto the picture she sent me... I didn't see it at first and she had to point it out again. I told her I would absolutely not contact her outside of eBay.


----------



## Rhl2987

msd_bags said:


> Hi ladies!  Just want to check in.  I woke up earlier to more than 100 posts and it just overwhelmed me.  I’m more or less 12 hours ahead in time zone (from the US), I’m sleeping when this thread is moving fast.


I have to do my catch up late at night or early in the morning. It's when my daughter is sleeping and by then there are tons of messages! I'm doing much better than last year so I'm happy about that. Such an awesome group.


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> Instead of ordering a real bag I decided to have a pool/ beach small bag made with a watercolor painting I did on it. I am new to water colors but I figured it is light colored and colorful. It will be made on sail cloth with a rope handle. I got tired of using the huge Ll bean one or a free canvas bag I received because everyone kept putting their stuff in my bag. I hope it comes out nicely.


What a stunning picture. You are so talented!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> That's terrible.
> 
> I once heard a women in a vintage shop bragging to her friend about a pair of Westwood x Melissa shoes (basically, plastic Westwoods) she'd "wanted forever" and were apparently quite rare. She delighted telling her friend that they were her size, IGC and a great price but offered the seller an even lower figure, she even related how she gave the seller a sob story that she wanted them for her (non-existent) wedding but had very little money so the woman relented and sold them to her at her very low offer. She called the seller "a stupid mug" (do you have that expression?). I was shocked because I thought at least she's be pleased and like the seller but she didn't, she had contempt for the seller. I was disgusted but it was a good lesson for me.


 that´s downright dirty! ...another case for Karma!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Instead of ordering a real bag I decided to have a pool/ beach small bag made with a watercolor painting I did on it. I am new to water colors but I figured it is light colored and colorful. It will be made on sail cloth with a rope handle. I got tired of using the huge Ll bean one or a free canvas bag I received because everyone kept putting their stuff in my bag. I hope it comes out nicely.


Aww, that´s such a beautiful painting! The bag can only tur out stunning with this printed on it!


----------



## Rhl2987

dcooney4 said:


> I have decided to think more on buying the bag. I also for the first time in years went over to the Hermes site to check out the Evelyne . Love the color blue nuit.  What I had not realized or just didn't remember is that I does not zip closed. I love that the strap is wide and the outside pocket. Going to think on it some more. Price wise it is more then I like to spend but it is not a deal breaker. The lack of a real closure might be. I like to wear crossbody bags when I go to NYC, but since I won't be going any time soon I have time to think.


Have you thought about finding one preloved or in the preloved market but brand new? I bet you could find something out there at a really good price, if it's something you want. I would wear this bad daily where I live, but would probably not wear something without a closure in NYC on a trip. I don't like feeling worried and constantly checking my bag. You could try to find an insert that fully closes, but I'd rather have a bag that I'm fully comfortable with for traveling. I have been eyeing this bag for a year or so, but still haven't pulled the trigger. I should. I know I'd wear it all the time.

Can't wait to see what you decide!


----------



## Rhl2987

momasaurus said:


> I also hated the Evie! (I still hate the canvas strap). I had a toile and barenia Evie that was super useful for traipsing around Paris in hot weather, but I sold that because I liked my toile and barenia Trim better. Then I got a barenia Evie that I was going to give to DD, but ended up keeping myself, LOL. It was so handy when I was dealing with my broken arm earlier this year. Easy to get in and out of, easy to get over the shoulder, etc. And barenia!!!


The barenia sounds lovely! Is that older? I wonder if they come in barenia these days.


----------



## Rhl2987

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Are you still able to get delivery with Instacart?  I placed an order 6 days in advance, requesting a delivery time they showed as being available.  Six days went by and the order timed out, with a note that it was cancelled.  No advance notice whatsoever.  A previous order I placed was handled satisfactorily, but this order was handled poorly.   My experience is that they’re not dependable.  It’s true, the demand is currently very high.  But as a senior, I wasn’t happy about having to go to the grocery store.
> 
> I hope your experience with them is better than mine.  I just thought I’d let you know.  You may want to look for an alternative delivery service.
> 
> Back to topic.


I'm sorry this happened to you. What a hassle. We've had mostly okay experiences with InstaCart but tend to use other options, if possible. I think my husband used InstaCart to get a few groceries from a specialty grocery store and ended up paying $21 for the service. Way too much!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> I decided against the bag. I’m going to stick with my Covid-19 learnings. I really miss people and experiences. Unless I really need or crave a “thing” I’m going to pass.


Good decision!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Describe a bag you wish you could find ?


That would be the crossbody I´ve been hunting and hunting in vain....

black
rectangular
quilting would be nice
silver hardware
no bold brand stuff on it
high quality leather and hardware
nice lining
a chunky, substantial chain strap
big enough for my essentials as in minimum 25cms wide
preloved at a low price....  (that´s the big catch I fear.... )


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> I agree, I respect and admire those who are strong and knowledgeable enough to resell or buy this way. I am sure it leads to a more rounded collection.
> 
> A Chanel is my HG. I can’t afford it and don’t know how to go about the resale market. Maybe one day!


I only feel comfortable buying in the resale market when things are relatively cheap. I think the most I've spent is around $400. My comfortable level has been increasing over the years, but only for certain brands and sites. I feel comfortable buying on ebay these days because the buyer almost always is allowed to return. I'm comfortable with Coach because I authenticate them myself. I've ventured into BV and Bal and found the authenticators to be so friendly and helpful! It was hard for me to venture into other forums where I didn't know anyone. Kind of silly of me to feel that way. I have one Chanel item that was authenticated on the forum by our wonderful overworked Chanel authenticator.  It's just a vintage coin purse, so not expensive. It was an easy way for me to test the brand.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> Instead of ordering a real bag I decided to have a pool/ beach small bag made with a watercolor painting I did on it. I am new to water colors but I figured it is light colored and colorful. It will be made on sail cloth with a rope handle. I got tired of using the huge Ll bean one or a free canvas bag I received because everyone kept putting their stuff in my bag. I hope it comes out nicely.


This is wonderful! It will look awesome on a bag, and you'll be the only one with it. I bet people will ask you where they can get one.


----------



## Katinahat

missie1 said:


> Which Chanel bag is your HG?   It’s easier than you think.  For a preloved  newbie purchasing I would say Fashionphile and Ann’s.   They are trustworthy and hassle free.


Thanks for the advice. I’ve not narrowed it down 100%. A very classic quilted flap bag I think but I’d have to do more research to be certain. I don’t look as I can’t afford, I just admire the stunning ones I see on tPF! 

I’ve just looked at fashionpile. I’m in the U.K. but they do look like a good site for my research - one day!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> The perfect travel tote:
> 
> Requirements:
> • Black w/ black or silver hardware
> • Sturdy leather (goatskin would be awesome!)
> • Some type of secure top closure for at least some items (prefer middle zip section but could do overall top zip but could do snaps or something else if they give security
> • Roomy enough for two days clothes a pair of shoes, small toiletries bags and some extras
> • At least one side zip pocket.
> • 8” strap drop
> • Comfortable straps that don’t cut into my shoulder or slip off
> • Interior key leash
> • Back slip pocket (for things like tickets, etc,)
> • Beautiful but not flashy - shouldn’t look utilitarian like a typical travel tote
> 
> Optional
> • Removable, adjustable shoulder strap
> • Additional internal pockets


That sounds really good!


----------



## whateve

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Are you still able to get delivery with Instacart?  I placed an order 6 days in advance, requesting a delivery time they showed as being available.  Six days went by and the order timed out, with a note that it was cancelled.  No advance notice whatsoever.  A previous order I placed was handled satisfactorily, but this order was handled poorly.   My experience is that they’re not dependable.  It’s true, the demand is currently very high.  But as a senior, I wasn’t happy about having to go to the grocery store.
> 
> I hope your experience with them is better than mine.  I just thought I’d let you know.  You may want to look for an alternative delivery service.
> 
> Back to topic.


Where I live, there aren't other grocery delivery services. I've done 3 orders. The first was done in 2 hours. The second took 36 hours and the third I put in when I went to bed and it was on my porch before I got up. I've heard bad things about Instacart from other people. I think it depends on your area and if there are people available to handle the orders. A more populous area is going to have a lot more orders, and even if they have more delivery people, they may not be able to keep up with demand.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> The eBay thing is infuriating! I have not got into buying second hand or reselling. I probably should but don’t trust myself to pick genuine bags. I love new too much but it limits what I can afford to buy.
> 
> I once bought an expensive hair curling tong. After several burns (I’m so incompetent with hair - it’s either long and straightened or in a pony tail) I decided to sell on eBay. I got a good offer after an auction. The buyer wanted me to deliver super quick by expensive fast delivery sent that day as it was for a birthday gift. I said I was happy too once she’d paid. At that point I never heard from her again. She was clearly encouraging me to send the item before paying and then not pay. I had to resell them and it was a much better experience the second time. However, I was annoyed I couldn’t leave feedback. Then eBay took a big cut.
> 
> I haven’t bother again and now gift unwanted items to family, friends or charity.



I´m sorry for your bad ebay experiences! 
so far I am happy with using ebay- mainly as a buyer. 
I get almost all the things I need or want preloved from ebay and mostly my experiences have been great. I have been scammed as a buyer 3 or 4 times over the years, half of them while buying via the classifieds. Luckily the purchases were not expensive and feeling betrayed was worse than the financial loss. 
Selling on ebay is something I rarely do, because buyers tend to be much pushier with their offers than I would ever dream of being and most buyers who get their goods at minimal prices tend to be extremely critical towards unfair on top and leave uncalled for feedback instead of being happy to have got something very cheap. 
When I sell things I usually use the classifieds and have had mostly good experiences there including some returning buyers who for example love my clothes and happily  do bulk buy once I start listing.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> What a stunning picture. You are so talented!


Thanks! I just started using watercolor. It is completely different then acrylic or oils. I have had the good watercolor paint for two years and just last month started a going to a class to learn various techniques when it was canceled due to Covid so just playing around trying to see what works on my own.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Aww, that´s such a beautiful painting! The bag can only tur out stunning with this printed on it!


Thanks! I love your paintings on jackets as well.


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> I'm sorry this happened to you. What a hassle. We've had mostly okay experiences with InstaCart but tend to use other options, if possible. I think my husband used InstaCart to get a few groceries from a specialty grocery store and ended up paying $21 for the service. Way too much!


My last Instacart order cost around $30 between the fees and tip. I didn't want to short the buyer on his tip since he is keeping us safe from going out. We've decided that it is totally worth paying that for being able to stay home. I'm trying to only order when I have enough for a fairly large order since the fees are the same no matter the size of the order. I try to get everything from one store, and then get everything else from Target, Amazon and Walmart online.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks! I just started using watercolor. It is completely different then acrylic or oils. I have had the good watercolor paint for two years and just last month started a going to a class to learn various techniques when it was canceled due to Covid so just playing around trying to see what works on my own.


I don't think I'd be very good at watercolor. There is no room for mistakes.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> That would be the crossbody I´ve been hunting and hunting in vain....
> 
> black
> rectangular
> quilting would be nice
> silver hardware
> no bold brand stuff on it
> high quality leather and hardware
> nice lining
> a chunky, substantial chain strap
> big enough for my essentials as in minimum 25cms wide
> preloved at a low price....  (that´s the big catch I fear.... )


Wow very well thought out. I can visualize it.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I don't think I'd be very good at watercolor. There is no room for mistakes.





whateve said:


> This is wonderful! It will look awesome on a bag, and you'll be the only one with it. I bet people will ask you where they can get one.


If you use really good heavy weight paper there is a little room for error but not much.  
That would crack me up if someone actually asked me that. I hope it will come out well.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I only feel comfortable buying in the resale market when things are relatively cheap. I think the most I've spent is around $400. My comfortable level has been increasing over the years, but only for certain brands and sites. I feel comfortable buying on ebay these days because the buyer almost always is allowed to return. I'm comfortable with Coach because I authenticate them myself. I've ventured into BV and Bal and found the authenticators to be so friendly and helpful! It was hard for me to venture into other forums where I didn't know anyone. Kind of silly of me to feel that way. I have one Chanel item that was authenticated on the forum by our wonderful overworked Chanel authenticator.  It's just a vintage coin purse, so not expensive. It was an easy way for me to test the brand.



All my premier designer bags except for one from Vestiaire Collective were bought preloved via ebay or the classifieds. Most of them were well under your maximum spending amount, only the saddle was well over it. 
Each purchase makes me very nervous, even as I usually only buy Dior from the Galliano era and should have learned enough by now to make sure not to buy counterfeit. 
Dear averagjoe  has saved my life by authenticicating the bags I was interested in and answering all my questions many, many times. Without him I´d have been lost! 
I´ve bought endless vintage bags, vintage clothes and just "stuff" via ebay and in 99% was happy with the procedere and outcome. My non Dior bag purchases are usually very cheap and I don´t worry. 

At the moment I´m filling my 3rd box from a very lovely ebay seller who is selling fabrics, vintage accessories and vintage clothes from a relative. She is extremely nice, offers very low prices without me having to even ask and her items are of the highest quality. I´ve rarely seen fabrics that good and I certainly never had perfect unworn vintage leather gloves for 3,90 Euro before or a perfect vintage dress made by a tailor, unworn as not yet hemmed for 3,90 Euro . She told me she´d list more fabrics in the next few days, so I´m watching her listings and waiting before I pay for the items I´ve already bought.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks! I love your paintings on jackets as well.


Aww, thank-you! Seeing yours I realize I lack finesse, though. I´m full of admirations for the detail in your work!


----------



## Sparkletastic

cowgirlsboots said:


> That would be the crossbody I´ve been hunting and hunting in vain....
> 
> black
> rectangular
> quilting would be nice
> silver hardware
> no bold brand stuff on it
> high quality leather and hardware
> nice lining
> a chunky, substantial chain strap
> big enough for my essentials as in minimum 25cms wide
> preloved at a low price....  (that´s the big catch I fear.... )


Have you looked at the YSL Lou?  I absolutely love mine!





dcooney4 said:


> That sounds really good!


You know I’ve been searching for this tote forever!  I don’t know why it’s so hard to find pretty + functional + lightweight in a tote.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Have you looked at the YSL Lou? I absolutely love mine!


I have, thank-you. It´s a lovely bag! There weren´t too many on our ebay, though and unfortunately all very expensive and the small versions. 

Meanwhile I´ve done one of my impuse purchases as an auction was just about to end and now am waiting for a cheap abro crossbody with a fabric strap... I might regret this....


----------



## muchstuff

I bought the Marwari..


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> I bought the Marwari..


Congratulations!


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks, I'm tied to Ban Island for the foreseeable future.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, I'm tied to Ban Island for the foreseeable future.


We'll see how long that lasts. I'm excited to see it. Will you be able to get it right away, or will it be stuck across the border?


----------



## More bags

muchstuff said:


> I bought the Marwari..


Congratulations muchstuff!


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> We'll see how long that lasts. I'm excited to see it. Will you be able to get it right away, or will it be stuck across the border?


No, I'm having it shipped home. I didn't realize, but if the seller puts the US as country of origin (I always assumed the manufacturing country would be listed) I don't pay duty under the free trade agreement. So I'm only paying 4% more tax than if I shipped to WA because both FP and TRR (at least) put the US on the shipping info. ETA: The ban has to last a least until the end of June. Excepting for the $250 credit I HAVE to spend on TRR that I got for buying the bag  (the offer ends tonight BTW).


----------



## muchstuff

More bags said:


> Congratulations muchstuff!


Thanks, very excited!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> We'll see how long that lasts. I'm excited to see it. Will you be able to get it right away, or will it be stuck across the border?



Haha, exactly what I thought...


----------



## muchstuff

cowgirlsboots said:


> Haha, exactly what I thought...


It appears I have a reputation for serial buying.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

muchstuff said:


> It appears I have a reputation for serial buying.



Aww, you did get me wrong! No offence! 
I only had to laugh about the deportation to ban island as I´ve incarcerated  myself there for so many times and then ...oops... managed to escape...  and noticed I manage the escape quicker each time... 
I´m happy for your getting the bag!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Aww, thank-you! Seeing yours I realize I lack finesse, though. I´m full of admirations for the detail in your work!


With a leather jacket you want that edgy look.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Have you looked at the YSL Lou?  I absolutely love mine!You know I’ve been searching for this tote forever!  I don’t know why it’s so hard to find pretty + functional + lightweight in a tote.


Now that we all know we can show suggestions if we come across something.


----------



## dcooney4

muchstuff said:


> No, I'm having it shipped home. I didn't realize, but if the seller puts the US as country of origin (I always assumed the manufacturing country would be listed) I don't pay duty under the free trade agreement. So I'm only paying 4% more tax than if I shipped to WA because both FP and TRR (at least) put the US on the shipping info. ETA: The ban has to last a least until the end of June. Excepting for the $250 credit I HAVE to spend on TRR that I got for buying the bag  (the offer ends tonight BTW).


Can’t wait to see it.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> No, I'm having it shipped home. I didn't realize, but if the seller puts the US as country of origin (I always assumed the manufacturing country would be listed) I don't pay duty under the free trade agreement. So I'm only paying 4% more tax than if I shipped to WA because both FP and TRR (at least) put the US on the shipping info. ETA: The ban has to last a least until the end of June. Excepting for the $250 credit I HAVE to spend on TRR that I got for buying the bag  (the offer ends tonight BTW).


That's great! I always thought it was manufacturing country too. The country of origin is obvious already as it is the return address on the label.


----------



## muchstuff

cowgirlsboots said:


> Aww, you did get me wrong! No offence!
> I only had to laugh about the deportation to ban island as I´ve incarcerated  myself there for so many times and then ...oops... managed to escape...  and noticed I manage the escape quicker each time...
> I´m happy for your getting the bag!


No offence taken, believe me, I know I have a problem . The thing with Ban Island is that I'm a strong swimmer...


----------



## muchstuff

dcooney4 said:


> Can’t wait to see it.


Me too!


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> That's great! I always thought it was manufacturing country too. The country of origin is obvious already as it is the return address on the label.


I called to check first, not sure if everyone sees it that way. But both FP and TRR list the US for sure.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Now that we all know we can show suggestions if we come across something.


I´d love this!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

muchstuff said:


> No offence taken, believe me, I know I have a problem . The thing with Ban Island is that I'm a strong swimmer...


----------



## Cookiefiend

muchstuff said:


> I bought the Marwari..


Congratulations!


----------



## muchstuff

Cookiefiend said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks, very happy I bought it, now I have to figure out how to pay for it! (I sense a pattern here).


----------



## lynne_ross

dcooney4 said:


> Instead of ordering a real bag I decided to have a pool/ beach small bag made with a watercolor painting I did on it. I am new to water colors but I figured it is light colored and colorful. It will be made on sail cloth with a rope handle. I got tired of using the huge Ll bean one or a free canvas bag I received because everyone kept putting their stuff in my bag. I hope it comes out nicely.


Beautiful!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> I called to check first, not sure if everyone sees it that way. But both FP and TRR list the US for sure.


love this bag. Congrats, strong swimmer! 
I've been eyeing H Trims of late .... similar theme, different look.


----------



## frzsri

Dear ladies,

Not sure if any of you remember me but I remember quite a few of you from the same thread in 2018. So glad to see that many are still here and well.
Have been MIA from TPF for past 2 years but just wanted to check in during this crazy times we live in.
Have been busy with being in the front line and sourcing PPE. Things have started to calm down a bit and we got time off, so I have some down time.
Hope everyone is keeping safe, well and sane throughout this period.


----------



## keodi

dcooney4 said:


> Instead of ordering a real bag I decided to have a pool/ beach small bag made with a watercolor painting I did on it. I am new to water colors but I figured it is light colored and colorful. It will be made on sail cloth with a rope handle. I got tired of using the huge Ll bean one or a free canvas bag I received because everyone kept putting their stuff in my bag. I hope it comes out nicely.


Wow very cool idea! I can't wait to see how it will turn out! you're very talented!


Rhl2987 said:


> This is so delayed but Goldie is my current favorite because I love neutrals.
> 
> The Toundra mini Roulis is most like me because it’s so relaxed yet has some style.
> 
> My most used bag is my Chanel 19 and I’m so glad I got it, even when all of the hype was really bugging me!


I love your choices!



Rhl2987 said:


> What are these unicorns? I'm interested to hear! Why is it priced higher if it isn't in demand? I have never spent more than 15% or so over retail, but I spend far, far more in Hermes to get the bags that I want. So,* if it something that you really want and have been searching for, I would go for it. The ones I let pass by never to be seen again are the ones I'm always thinking about*.


I agree, same!


Rhl2987 said:


> I have to do my catch up late at night or early in the morning. It's when my daughter is sleeping and by then there are tons of messages! I'm doing much better than last year so I'm happy about that. *Such an awesome group*.


I agree, i'm happy to be in great company.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Thank you for the wonderful picture Elaine. The bag is larger than I thought. It looks fantastic on you. I love the wide adjustable strap, exterior pocket and leather/colour. Congratulations on your custom creation!


Thank you! The best part was working closely with Marco. I will always have have happy feelings about this bag because of my interactions with him.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Looks great on you, fits nicely against your body.


Thank you. That's probably what I like best about it. (That, and the outside slip pocket on the back for my phone!)


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> The asymmetric flap on that is so cool!


I believe that was a new design last year. And the minute I saw it, I was…


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> That's terrible.
> 
> I once heard a women in a vintage shop bragging to her friend about a pair of Westwood x Melissa shoes (basically, plastic Westwoods) she'd "wanted forever" and were apparently quite rare. She delighted telling her friend that they were her size, IGC and a great price but offered the seller an even lower figure, she even related how she gave the seller a sob story that she wanted them for her (non-existent) wedding but had very little money so the woman relented and sold them to her at her very low offer. She called the seller "a stupid mug" (do you have that expression?). I was shocked because I thought at least she's be pleased and like the seller but she didn't, she had contempt for the seller. I was disgusted but it was a good lesson for me.


No words.

Well, actually I can think of some words….


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> love this bag. Congrats, strong swimmer!
> I've been eyeing H Trims of late .... similar theme, different look.


I seem to be moving up the price ladder . I’ll check out the trim!


----------



## baghabitz34

muchstuff said:


> No offence taken, believe me, I know I have a problem . The thing with Ban Island is that I'm a strong swimmer...


 Aren’t we all!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> We all need to understand that *just being ABLE to social distance / shelter at home / quarantine is a huge privilege gained on the backs of those who, many times, don’t have the means or flexibility that we enjoy*. We turn on lights, eat food delivered, take medications filled, etc. It’s not invisible gnomes doing this work for us. LOL! We owe gratitude to many, many people beyond the healthcare workers.




Thank you, @Sparkletastic . I've been thinking about this all weekend.


----------



## Kimbashop

ElainePG said:


> Thank you! The best part was working closely with Marco. I will always have have happy feelings about this bag because of my interactions with him.


Another Massaccesi fan here! I'm awaiting my metallic bag in pewter (called lead, and in the same type of leather as yours)-- wish I had it to showcase here.

For anyone interested: He operates a small atelier where the bags are created. He designs all of them and sources the leather himself. He is an absolute joy to work with. You can bespoke leather, hardware, linings, and even make changes to any of the bag styles. He will walk you through all of it. Plus there is a fabulous TPF thread of super friendly, helpful people to help you make those choices. He is still taking orders although production is in delay due to the shutdown in Italy.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> I seem to be moving up the price ladder . I’ll check out the trim!


I've been very interested in Hermes and Moynat lately. The Trim might be *too* trim for you, knowing what you like in bags. But it is a lovely style with a great history.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> It would likely be a forever bag because I could never resell it.
> 
> But, seriously, it’s a bag I’ve wanted but it’s not a need. I’m going to think about it. For the price point, I could get something new and fun. And, like you said, we aren’t going anywhere anyway.


It sounds as though you think you SHOULD be excited about it, but you aren't really.

Are you already thinking of five different outfits you'd create for it (assuming you were able to wear pretty shoes, and go outside?)

Is it very different from any of your other bags… color, size, shape, and so on?

Just sayin'…


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> That’s very organised! I do love a good spreadsheet (even if it’s not for bag stats).
> 
> I’ve not made a spreadsheet but we’ve done something similar. *Although I do most of it my children do their own rooms and one other room each and DH helps too*.


So everyone is involved. Good for you!


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> Thanks for all the info! I'm hooked already!
> You're officially my enabler!


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> Hi ladies!  Just want to check in.  I woke up earlier to more than 100 posts and it just overwhelmed me.  I’m more or less 12 hours ahead in time zone (from the US), I’m sleeping when this thread is moving fast.


Hello, @msd_bags ! Yes, this thread is moving quickly this weekend! Good to hear from you.


----------



## ElainePG

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Are you still able to get delivery with Instacart?  I placed an order 6 days in advance, requesting a delivery time they showed as being available.  *Six days went by and the order timed out, with a note that it was cancelled.  No advance notice whatsoever.*  A previous order I placed was handled satisfactorily, but this order was handled poorly.   My experience is that they’re not dependable.  It’s true, the demand is currently very high.  But as a senior, I wasn’t happy about having to go to the grocery store.
> 
> I hope your experience with them is better than mine.  I just thought I’d let you know.  You may want to look for an alternative delivery service.
> 
> Back to topic.


Gah!!!!!

So far I've placed two orders, and they went pretty smoothly. A few little errors in certain products, but not a huge deal, and much safer than going to the market myself.

Fingers crossed that they continue to work out. There are a lot of seniors where I live (including me, plus I have pulmonary issues) and I'm hoping we won't overwhelm the system.   

I do have a mask and gloves, if it comes down to it, but my pulmonologist would really rather I stayed at home for another few months. And DH can't go, even though he isn't really at risk, because then he'd be exposing me.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Instead of ordering a real bag I decided to have a pool/ beach small bag made with a watercolor painting I did on it. I am new to water colors but I figured it is light colored and colorful. It will be made on sail cloth with a rope handle. I got tired of using the huge Ll bean one or a free canvas bag I received because everyone kept putting their stuff in my bag. I hope it comes out nicely.


What a delightful watercolor, @dcooney4 ! Is it Central Park, looking across the pond? I'm sure we'd all love to see the tote when it's finished. The rope handle will be a brilliant touch.


----------



## ElainePG

muchstuff said:


> I bought the Marwari..


Wow! So excited for you! 

When does it arrive???????


----------



## ElainePG

frzsri said:


> Dear ladies,
> 
> Not sure if any of you remember me but I remember quite a few of you from the same thread in 2018. So glad to see that many are still here and well.
> Have been MIA from TPF for past 2 years but just wanted to check in during this crazy times we live in.
> Have been busy with being in the front line and sourcing PPE. Things have started to calm down a bit and we got time off, so I have some down time.
> Hope everyone is keeping safe, well and sane throughout this period.


Good to hear from you! I hope you are keeping safe on the front lines. Sourcing PPE is critical work. Stay safe. Sending you a virtual hug.


----------



## ElainePG

Kimbashop said:


> Another Massaccesi fan here! I'm awaiting my metallic bag in pewter (called lead, and in the same type of leather as yours)-- wish I had it to showcase here.
> 
> For anyone interested: He operates a small atelier where the bags are created. He designs all of them and sources the leather himself. He is an absolute joy to work with. You can bespoke leather, hardware, linings, and even make changes to any of the bag styles. He will walk you through all of it. Plus there is a fabulous TPF thread of super friendly, helpful people to help you make those choices. He is still taking orders although production is in delay due to the shutdown in Italy.


Congratulations on your new bag in pewter. Which style did you select?


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Instead of ordering a real bag I decided to have a pool/ beach small bag made with a watercolor painting I did on it. I am new to water colors but I figured it is light colored and colorful. It will be made on sail cloth with a rope handle. I got tired of using the huge Ll bean one or a free canvas bag I received because everyone kept putting their stuff in my bag. I hope it comes out nicely.


Oh this is a cool idea!!  Your very own print on the a bag!  And wonderful painting too!



dcooney4 said:


> Describe a bag you wish you could find ?


Even prior to the pandemic, I have been looking for a RED crook-of-arm carry double handle structured tote (with long strap option).  It's not an unusual kind of bag to be looking for, however, there's not much on offer from brands I favor.  Except for the YSL Eastside bag.  I would have preferred it to be in pebbled leather, but the one available is smooth.  And preferably not so in your face gold-tone hardware.



frzsri said:


> Dear ladies,
> 
> Not sure if any of you remember me but I remember quite a few of you from the same thread in 2018. So glad to see that many are still here and well.
> Have been MIA from TPF for past 2 years but just wanted to check in during this crazy times we live in.
> Have been busy with being in the front line and sourcing PPE. Things have started to calm down a bit and we got time off, so I have some down time.
> Hope everyone is keeping safe, well and sane throughout this period.


I may be mistaking you for somebody else, do I recall correctly that you're also from SEA?  Anyway, it's nice of you to "drop by"!   Hope all is well with you!


----------



## muchstuff

frzsri said:


> Dear ladies,
> 
> Not sure if any of you remember me but I remember quite a few of you from the same thread in 2018. So glad to see that many are still here and well.
> Have been MIA from TPF for past 2 years but just wanted to check in during this crazy times we live in.
> Have been busy with being in the front line and sourcing PPE. Things have started to calm down a bit and we got time off, so I have some down time.
> Hope everyone is keeping safe, well and sane throughout this period.


Thank you for your service and welcome back!


----------



## keodi

Sparkletastic said:


> Wowsers! Our thread has picked up again!  Love it!!
> 
> Ohmigoodnesss. Not a surprise to anyone here but I’m also a straight forward (read blunt and direct) person. And, I think you can be those things and be super sweet. B*ut, the fake niceness is the worst. I want true*. Not just nice. Vintage Coach is TDF!When I spoke to people in AA they said a lot of the personality of the city comes from the culture of the university. I spent some time doing research with a prof there as I was building my portfolio to do my doctorate. *And I can say people weren’t nice. Not like my experience at my alma mater which is similarly ranked - and in many disciplines more highly ranked. You don’t have to be a jerk to be great. *
> Love!
> I’ve only traveled to Boston on business. I found Bostonians to be incredibly unfriendly. Of course, we’re all generalizing.  But, sheesh!
> In contrast I lived for a short time in Rochester, NY. I have never experienced a town with friendlier, kinder, more open and genuine people. I HATED the city because of the cold. And, there was nothing to do. But, the people were so very amazing.  It was like they all took “nice people juice.”  Lol! I have nothing but warm thoughts about my time there. This whole situation is so complex. *We have to keep our economies going so people don’t lose jobs. But, those who are working in manufacturing distribution, service, etc. don’t get to social distance. And many of them are living multi generationally. So younger workers get exposed and take the virus home to at risk family members.
> 
> We all need to understand that just being ABLE to social distance / shelter at home / quarantine is a huge privilege gained on the backs of those who, many times, don’t have the means or flexibility that we enjoy. We turn on lights, eat food delivered, take medications filled, etc. It’s not invisible gnomes doing this work for us. LOL! We owe gratitude to many, many people beyond the healthcare workers. Nothing worse than fake. If you have good intentions, there is zero reason to hide them. I truly hope there is karma. Exactly this. Sob stories for optional items fall on me like melting snowflakes. Mildly irritating. No effect.*


I agree 100% i'm not for fake nice.


Rhl2987 said:


> I accepted an offer for the main bag I have listed but the buyer's payment wasn't able to go through and she will need to call the bank on Monday. I hope that it works out! I have a box ready and will just have to pick a carrier and schedule a pick up from the house! I would be thrilled.


I hope the transaction works out! keeping my fingers crossed!



Sparkletastic said:


> Not a lapse in judgment. We are all so overwhelmed right now. And, none of us have 360 degree visibility or perspective.
> 
> I hate to “dumb it down” this way because Covid-19 is far more serious than handbags. *But, that’s why I love this thread. We all get better in managing our collections from talking with each other. I think we’ve “grown” to learning from and supporting each other on all kinds of things. *


I agree with everything you posted especially your thoughts on the pandemic.


----------



## muchstuff

ElainePG said:


> Wow! So excited for you!
> 
> When does it arrive???????


Thanks, who knows these days? I know TRR says they'll be adding a few days to shipping time, so we'll have to see...I'm OK with waiting, patience is one thing we all need to have right now. The hard part is not having anywhere to go with my new bag!  First world problems...


----------



## msd_bags

I've been thinking lately if online shopping for bags really was giving me pleasure (prior to covid) or was it the act of shopping itself and finding good deals?  I wonder because now, I seem to get my fulfillment from shopping for groceries/supplies online!!  

When our lockdown started, I was really worrying about getting provisions, I didn't want to visit the grocery much and risk possible exposure.  For the first 2 weeks, I wasn't doing online ordering.  It was difficult to check out and get delivery schedule for the usual known grocers.  So I had to be creative.  I did a lot of online research (following link one after another) and, boy, there were so many options that I did not know about!  So because I discovered it, the shopping began!   And this weekend, I finally was able to check out from something like your Insta Cart.  I had been trying since the first week of lockdown.  And I may have discovered their opening time for delivery slots.  So 3 days in a row, I placed orders for delivery on various dates!  

And btw, I have not been bag online shopping.  And my "success" in grocery shopping has given me the same kick as when I shopped online for bags or shoes!  So I guess I'm addicted to online shopping-anything??


----------



## frzsri

ElainePG said:


> Good to hear from you! I hope you are keeping safe on the front lines. Sourcing PPE is critical work. Stay safe. Sending you a virtual hug.



Thanks



muchstuff said:


> Thank you for your service and welcome back!



Thank you


----------



## frzsri

msd_bags said:


> I may be mistaking you for somebody else, do I recall correctly that you're also from SEA?  Anyway, it's nice of you to "drop by"!   Hope all is well with you!



You're right. I'm from Malaysia, we are in our 3rd phase of MCO. How are things in Phillipines? If I recall correctly, you are based there right?


----------



## Kimbashop

ElainePG said:


> Congratulations on your new bag in pewter. Which style did you select?


I got the phoebe! I needed a little bag. I love your Luna. That bronze metallic is really stunning.


----------



## msd_bags

frzsri said:


> You're right. I'm from Malaysia, we are in our 3rd phase of MCO. How are things in Phillipines? If I recall correctly, you are based there right?


So I remembered correctly after all!    Yes, I’m in the Philippines.  We are in lockdown until April 30.  But we don’t know yet if this will be extended or not.  Regardless, “normal” will be really different after.


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> Now that we all know we can show suggestions if we come across something.


OMG! I would love if someone helped me find the “right” tote!  Great idea to post our serious wants. 





ElainePG said:


> It sounds as though you think you SHOULD be excited about it, but you aren't really.
> 
> Are you already thinking of five different outfits you'd create for it (assuming you were able to wear pretty shoes, and go outside?)
> 
> Is it very different from any of your other bags… color, size, shape, and so on?
> 
> Just sayin'…


I’m actually certain I want this bag. I just don’t want it enough to pay more than market price. And, as I mentioned, I’m really focused on gaining experiences following this Coronavirus time. So, I’m going to hold on buying “stuff” for quite a while.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> What a delightful watercolor, @dcooney4 ! Is it Central Park, looking across the pond? I'm sure we'd all love to see the tote when it's finished. The rope handle will be a brilliant touch.


Yes exactly! It is Central Park in NYC. I will show it when it is done. I ordered it by computer so have not heard from a human yet as it was Sunday.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Oh this is a cool idea!!  Your very own print on the a bag!  And wonderful painting too!
> 
> 
> Even prior to the pandemic, I have been looking for a RED crook-of-arm carry double handle structured tote (with long strap option).  It's not an unusual kind of bag to be looking for, however, there's not much on offer from brands I favor.  Except for the YSL Eastside bag.  I would have preferred it to be in pebbled leather, but the one available is smooth.  And preferably not so in your face gold-tone hardware.
> 
> 
> I may be mistaking you for somebody else, do I recall correctly that you're also from SEA?  Anyway, it's nice of you to "drop by"!   Hope all is well with you!


Thank you so much .You make a beginner water colorist feel good.


----------



## dcooney4

frzsri said:


> You're right. I'm from Malaysia, we are in our 3rd phase of MCO. How are things in Phillipines? If I recall correctly, you are based there right?


So glad to see you again. Hope you are well?


----------



## dcooney4

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, who knows these days? I know TRR says they'll be adding a few days to shipping time, so we'll have to see...I'm OK with waiting, patience is one thing we all need to have right now. The hard part is not having anywhere to go with my new bag!  First world problems...


I find it frustrating to have a new bag in the closet and no where to wear it. Soon it will be to hot for my black Mulberry SBS.


----------



## lynne_ross

msd_bags said:


> I've been thinking lately if online shopping for bags really was giving me pleasure (prior to covid) or was it the act of shopping itself and finding good deals?  I wonder because now, I seem to get my fulfillment from shopping for groceries/supplies online!!
> 
> When our lockdown started, I was really worrying about getting provisions, I didn't want to visit the grocery much and risk possible exposure.  For the first 2 weeks, I wasn't doing online ordering.  It was difficult to check out and get delivery schedule for the usual known grocers.  So I had to be creative.  I did a lot of online research (following link one after another) and, boy, there were so many options that I did not know about!  So because I discovered it, the shopping began!   And this weekend, I finally was able to check out from something like your Insta Cart.  I had been trying since the first week of lockdown.  And I may have discovered their opening time for delivery slots.  So 3 days in a row, I placed orders for delivery on various dates!
> 
> And btw, I have not been bag online shopping.  And my "success" in grocery shopping has given me the same kick as when I shopped online for bags or shoes!  So I guess I'm addicted to online shopping-anything??


I discovered this when I had kids - that I could get my shopping fix by just buying baby stuff I needed - diapers, soap, clothes, etc.  Much cheaper for my wallet then buying designer stuff!


----------



## dcooney4

So far we are looking for the perfect light leather travel tote . The perfect black crossbody and now the perfect red bag with pebble grain for msd.


----------



## frzsri

msd_bags said:


> So I remembered correctly after all!    Yes, I’m in the Philippines.  We are in lockdown until April 30.  But we don’t know yet if this will be extended or not.  Regardless, “normal” will be really different after.



So are we but expecting it to continue to Eid or at least till we have 0 new infection. And you are absolutely right, life will not be the same after this. We will have to adjust to a new 'normal'
Are you WFH? I remember that you really enjoyed your work last time I was on the forum.



dcooney4 said:


> So glad to see you again. Hope you are well?



Doing good so far. How's your painting going? If I remember correctly, you paint well and have dogs?
How's your family doing?


----------



## dcooney4

frzsri said:


> So are we but expecting it to continue to Eid or at least till we have 0 new infection. And you are absolutely right, life will not be the same after this. We will have to adjust to a new 'normal'
> Are you WFH? I remember that you really enjoyed your work last time I was on the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Doing good so far. How's your painting going? If I remember correctly, you paint well and have dogs?
> How's your family doing?


We are fine. Still painting! Hope we get to see more of you.


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> Instead of ordering a real bag I decided to have a pool/ beach small bag made with a watercolor painting I did on it. I am new to water colors but I figured it is light colored and colorful. It will be made on sail cloth with a rope handle. I got tired of using the huge Ll bean one or a free canvas bag I received because everyone kept putting their stuff in my bag. I hope it comes out nicely.


So calming! I love it.


----------



## momasaurus

That roulis.....


Rhl2987 said:


> This is so delayed but Goldie is my current favorite because I love neutrals.
> 
> The Toundra mini Roulis is most like me because it’s so relaxed yet has some style.
> 
> My most used bag is my Chanel 19 and I’m so glad I got it, even when all of the hype was really bugging me!


...


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> Both Evies sound gorgeous (feeling sorry for your DD now though ha)


Haha she will be fine when she gets the whole collection. She'll sell it all for some camping equipment. LOL.


----------



## momasaurus

Rhl2987 said:


> The barenia sounds lovely! Is that older? I wonder if they come in barenia these days.


All my barenia things are older. So forgiving. I don't really like the new Barenia Faubourg.


----------



## momasaurus

whateve said:


> Where I live, there aren't other grocery delivery services. I've done 3 orders. The first was done in 2 hours. The second took 36 hours and the third I put in when I went to bed and it was on my porch before I got up. I've heard bad things about Instacart from other people. I think it depends on your area and if there are people available to handle the orders. A more populous area is going to have a lot more orders, and even if they have more delivery people, they may not be able to keep up with demand.


There's a gal in my town doing all sorts of errands for people.  She has all sorts of nursing and hygiene certifications. I haven't used her yet, and don't know how she prices her services, but I think it's great. The town also has its own "we get it" service for errands. I feel pretty lucky.


----------



## muchstuff

dcooney4 said:


> I find it frustrating to have a new bag in the closet and no where to wear it. Soon it will be to hot for my black Mulberry SBS.


Wear it anyway, we’ll have a lot of catching up to do!


----------



## jblended

momasaurus said:


> There's a gal in my town doing all sorts of errands for people.  She has all sorts of nursing and hygiene certifications. I haven't used her yet, and don't know how she prices her services, but I think it's great. The town also has its own "we get it" service for errands. I feel pretty lucky.


That's awesome! People like her are helping in such a big way, and at a significant personal risk. It's downright heroic.


----------



## msd_bags

frzsri said:


> So are we but expecting it to continue to Eid or at least till we have 0 new infection. And you are absolutely right, life will not be the same after this. We will have to adjust to a new 'normal'
> Are you WFH? I remember that you really enjoyed your work last time I was on the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Doing good so far. How's your painting going? If I remember correctly, you paint well and have dogs?
> How's your family doing?


Yes, it’s wfh for almost everyone in the country.  Except for essential services.  This is a new thing for us.  Personally I needed time to adjust. And maybe I’m still adjusting.


----------



## dcooney4

In February I bought a light blue cross body bag with gold hardware. It was pretty but I was settling. I was going to either return at first or buy shoes that coordinated with it. I had ordered shoes to go with it since the shop is closed. They hurt and still did not look great. So I listed the bag and it went and sent the shoes back.  Things seem to suddenly be moving after weeks of no sales.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

lynne_ross said:


> I discovered this when I had kids - that I could get my shopping fix by just buying baby stuff I needed - diapers, soap, clothes, etc.  Much cheaper for my wallet then buying designer stuff!


My brain seems to work in the same way: it just needs an item to research and hunt down to be content. This can be a pram, a handbag, a length of horsehair braid, vintage metal zippers, a black belt.....   only I do not know to steer myself away from the expensive items to only the cheap and mundane ones.... the joy of a succesful purchase is about the same with any of them. Oops...


----------



## Rhl2987

muchstuff said:


> No offence taken, believe me, I know I have a problem . The thing with Ban Island is that I'm a strong swimmer...


Lol. Join me on serial buying island! When I take a month off it's cause for celebration  This also includes really small purchases though. This year is so fuzzy to me I'm not sure if I'm purchased a lot or a little, hah!


----------



## Rhl2987

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, very happy I bought it, now I have to figure out how to pay for it! (I sense a pattern here).


Will you be selling a bag or two to fund it? You will get a lot of use out of it. It looks beautiful and comfy!


----------



## Rhl2987

frzsri said:


> Dear ladies,
> 
> Not sure if any of you remember me but I remember quite a few of you from the same thread in 2018. So glad to see that many are still here and well.
> Have been MIA from TPF for past 2 years but just wanted to check in during this crazy times we live in.
> Have been busy with being in the front line and sourcing PPE. Things have started to calm down a bit and we got time off, so I have some down time.
> Hope everyone is keeping safe, well and sane throughout this period.


Thank you for the work you do and for popping in to say hello! Please stay safe!


----------



## Rhl2987

msd_bags said:


> I've been thinking lately if online shopping for bags really was giving me pleasure (prior to covid) or was it the act of shopping itself and finding good deals?  I wonder because now, I seem to get my fulfillment from shopping for groceries/supplies online!!
> 
> When our lockdown started, I was really worrying about getting provisions, I didn't want to visit the grocery much and risk possible exposure.  For the first 2 weeks, I wasn't doing online ordering.  It was difficult to check out and get delivery schedule for the usual known grocers.  So I had to be creative.  I did a lot of online research (following link one after another) and, boy, there were so many options that I did not know about!  So because I discovered it, the shopping began!   And this weekend, I finally was able to check out from something like your Insta Cart.  I had been trying since the first week of lockdown.  And I may have discovered their opening time for delivery slots.  So 3 days in a row, I placed orders for delivery on various dates!
> 
> And btw, I have not been bag online shopping.  And my "success" in grocery shopping has given me the same kick as when I shopped online for bags or shoes!  So I guess I'm addicted to online shopping-anything??


Oh wow! What a great discovery you've made! That is exciting for me to hear. I haven't done any of our online grocery shopping, though I don't think it will fill quite the same hole. I can't wait to see how this may permanently change your behavior even once things are no longer like this.


----------



## muchstuff

Rhl2987 said:


> Will you be selling a bag or two to fund it? You will get a lot of use out of it. It looks beautiful and comfy!


I have a few on eBay currently but nothing's moving. Have found one more BV that I can part with but I'm getting close to the point where I'll have nothing else I'm willing to sell. Then there will have to be a hard stop to buying unless I have the funds, no more paying for them out of future sales...


----------



## Rhl2987

msd_bags said:


> So I remembered correctly after all!    Yes, I’m in the Philippines.  We are in lockdown until April 30.  But we don’t know yet if this will be extended or not.  Regardless, “normal” will be really different after.


My Mom was just there in January for three weeks during the eruption. I hope you are safe and I'm thinking of you! I've only been to the Philippines once in my life, but it is truly beautiful. I hope to go back to visit the beaches someday.


----------



## Rhl2987

momasaurus said:


> All my barenia things are older. So forgiving. I don't really like the new Barenia Faubourg.


Me neither. It's definitely beautiful but not for me. I had a B30 in it and rehomed it. I love older barenia!


----------



## Rhl2987

muchstuff said:


> I have a few on eBay currently but nothing's moving. Have found one more BV that I can part with but I'm getting close to the point where I'll have nothing else I'm willing to sell. Then there will have to be a hard stop to buying unless I have the funds, no more paying for them out of future sales...


I'll try to be here to support you in your efforts! It is tricky when the right bag comes along but you're hoping to get it with funds from a future sale, so hopefully you are able to sell a few things before you find your next "must have" bag!


----------



## muchstuff

Rhl2987 said:


> I'll try to be here to support you in your efforts! It is tricky when the right bag comes along but you're hoping to get it with funds from a future sale, so hopefully you are able to sell a few things before you find your next "must have" bag!



. I've made the decision to stop actively hunting any brands other than Bal and BV, as I have unicorns in both brands that I'll continue to look for every day. Those I'll buy regardless of funds. But not looking at others right now, it's too much temptation .


----------



## ElainePG

Kimbashop said:


> I got the phoebe! I needed a little bag. I love your Luna. That bronze metallic is really stunning.


The Phoebe looks like a great little bag! I love that it can be carried with the chain strap crossbody during the day, and then turn magically into a clutch for evenings out. Wouldn't it be a great travel bag? 

What color lining did you pick?


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> I've been thinking lately if online shopping for bags really was giving me pleasure (prior to covid) or was it the act of shopping itself and finding good deals? * I wonder because now, I seem to get my fulfillment from shopping for groceries/supplies online!!  *
> 
> When our lockdown started, I was really worrying about getting provisions, I didn't want to visit the grocery much and risk possible exposure.  For the first 2 weeks, I wasn't doing online ordering.  It was difficult to check out and get delivery schedule for the usual known grocers.  So I had to be creative.  I did a lot of online research (following link one after another) and, boy, there were so many options that I did not know about!  So because I discovered it, the shopping began!   And this weekend, I finally was able to check out from something like your Insta Cart.  I had been trying since the first week of lockdown.  And I may have discovered their opening time for delivery slots.  So 3 days in a row, I placed orders for delivery on various dates!
> 
> And btw, I have not been bag online shopping.  And my "success" in grocery shopping has given me the same kick as when I shopped online for bags or shoes!  So I guess I'm addicted to online shopping-anything??


I've been finding exactly the same thing! I go to the online grocery store and "favorite" the items I need, and I get all excited when they have something super-special, like the crackers that Mr. PG prefers, just as would have in the distant past (2 months ago) when I was looking at HG scarves or handbags.

In fact, just last night I was pretty nearly sure I was "cured" of shopping for anything other than food and household necessities.  And Then LV sent me a link to their scarves.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> There's a gal in my town doing all sorts of errands for people.  She has all sorts of nursing and hygiene certifications. I haven't used her yet, and don't know how she prices her services, but I think it's great. The town also has its own "we get it" service for errands. I feel pretty lucky.


That's fantastic. And your county is saying this is permissible? I only ask because where I live, gardeners have been told that they can't work. Even gardeners who work alone (as opposed to gardening services, where there might be several guys crowded together in a truck). I'm not sure this is sensible. One guy doing cleanup on a property, trimming shrubs, doing a bit of weeding, basically doing the maintenance necessary to keep the property from becoming overgrown in advance of fire season, while the homeowners stay INSIDE the house… can't see why this would be a health hazard.
I'm sure the county health officer is doing the best he can with making these decisions, and better safe than sorry. But I do hate to see self-employed workers suffering the lost income at such a difficult time.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> No words.
> 
> Well, actually I can think of some words….


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Metallic week already- and I fear I can´t play... 
I don´t own any metallic bags but a very small silver 70ies evening clutch I can´t locate atm.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Shopping my own closet- even if it´s only for shoes. 
I had this strange longing for marabou adorned budoir slippers and after hunting for them on ebay for hours and only finding "Pleasers" which are a bit too hooker even for me I did a house search. 
Voila: simple black mules bought in some charity shop in the UK two years ago and the remnant of a black marabou feather boa that must have been in my possesion for almost 25 years...


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> I've been very interested in Hermes and Moynat lately. The Trim might be *too* trim for you, knowing what you like in bags. But it is a lovely style with a great history.


How can I not like this? There are three vintage trim bags that have just showed up on TRR if you have the early look thingie...I fear yet another slippery slope...
https://www.therealreal.com/product...rmes-vintage-box-trim-bag-31-7aztv?position=2


----------



## whateve

msd_bags said:


> I've been thinking lately if online shopping for bags really was giving me pleasure (prior to covid) or was it the act of shopping itself and finding good deals?  I wonder because now, I seem to get my fulfillment from shopping for groceries/supplies online!!
> 
> When our lockdown started, I was really worrying about getting provisions, I didn't want to visit the grocery much and risk possible exposure.  For the first 2 weeks, I wasn't doing online ordering.  It was difficult to check out and get delivery schedule for the usual known grocers.  So I had to be creative.  I did a lot of online research (following link one after another) and, boy, there were so many options that I did not know about!  So because I discovered it, the shopping began!   And this weekend, I finally was able to check out from something like your Insta Cart.  I had been trying since the first week of lockdown.  And I may have discovered their opening time for delivery slots.  So 3 days in a row, I placed orders for delivery on various dates!
> 
> And btw, I have not been bag online shopping.  And my "success" in grocery shopping has given me the same kick as when I shopped online for bags or shoes!  So I guess I'm addicted to online shopping-anything??


I get enjoyment from shopping. Before bags, it was something else. I love getting things delivered. It's like getting a present, especially if it takes awhile before the package arrives so you are semi-surprised when you open it.  

In the days of catalogs, I would spend the evenings in front of the TV looking at catalogs and figuring out what to order. Sometimes it was clothes or toys for the kids, other times it was home decor or collectibles. When I discovered Amazon, I loved being able to order something every time I thought of something I could use. I can't imagine using Amazon for clothing though. In some categories there are so many choices they are overwhelming. 

I never enjoyed grocery shopping or shopping for essentials like DH's socks at stores. But I have been getting some pleasure from online shopping for necessities these days. Maybe it is because it feels like such an accomplishment to find something that is hard to find locally. I ordered a frying pan from Amazon that is a pretty blue. It gives me pleasure to use it because it is prettier than standard frying pans.


----------



## whateve

momasaurus said:


> There's a gal in my town doing all sorts of errands for people.  She has all sorts of nursing and hygiene certifications. I haven't used her yet, and don't know how she prices her services, but I think it's great. The town also has its own "we get it" service for errands. I feel pretty lucky.


I looked for one of those but all I found was taskrabbit and it looked really expensive, like $40 an hour.


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> Shopping my own closet- even if it´s only for shoes.
> I had this strange longing for marabou adorned budoir slippers and after hunting for them on ebay for hours and only finding "Pleasers" which are a bit too hooker even for me I did a house search.
> Voila: simple black mules bought in some charity shop in the UK two years ago and the remnant of a black marabou feather boa that must have been in my possesion for almost 25 years...
> 
> View attachment 4713775


Love! 
A) you shopped your closet! 
B) They’re fabulous!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Shopping my own closet- even if it´s only for shoes.
> I had this strange longing for marabou adorned budoir slippers and after hunting for them on ebay for hours and only finding "Pleasers" which are a bit too hooker even for me I did a house search.
> Voila: simple black mules bought in some charity shop in the UK two years ago and the remnant of a black marabou feather boa that must have been in my possesion for almost 25 years...
> 
> View attachment 4713775


Fantastic project and great pic. I like that leopard clutch!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> That's fantastic. And your county is saying this is permissible? I only ask because where I live, gardeners have been told that they can't work. Even gardeners who work alone (as opposed to gardening services, where there might be several guys crowded together in a truck). I'm not sure this is sensible. One guy doing cleanup on a property, trimming shrubs, doing a bit of weeding, basically doing the maintenance necessary to keep the property from becoming overgrown in advance of fire season, while the homeowners stay INSIDE the house… can't see why this would be a health hazard.
> I'm sure the county health officer is doing the best he can with making these decisions, and better safe than sorry. But I do hate to see self-employed workers suffering the lost income at such a difficult time.


Our gardener is still coming. The last time it was just him. Usually it is several of his employees and he doesn't even come.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Metallic week! 

Metallics are my favorite neutral! I’ve actively curated these colors and, as a result, have had lots of movement amongst my metallics - I think all for the better.

_*2016:*_
• Silver no name leather clutch
• Miu Miu pewter lamb small shopping tote
• Prada gold snakeskin embellished jute tote
• Michael Kors gold bucket bag
• Proenza Schouler Small Courier in silver with mixed s&g hw



*2020:*
• Dior silver microcannage Diorama
• Miu Miu pewter lamb small shopping tote
• Fendi silver calfskin tube floral WOC
• Chanel gold lambskin new medium Boy
• (pictured above & still have) Prada gold snakeskin embellished jute tote.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Shopping my own closet- even if it´s only for shoes.
> I had this strange longing for marabou adorned budoir slippers and after hunting for them on ebay for hours and only finding "Pleasers" which are a bit too hooker even for me I did a house search.
> Voila: simple black mules bought in some charity shop in the UK two years ago and the remnant of a black marabou feather boa that must have been in my possesion for almost 25 years...
> 
> View attachment 4713775


I love these! Years ago I got some slippers like this in white but they were so slippery I couldn't walk in them.


----------



## whateve

Metallic bags
I've had these since 2011 and 2012. Both are Coach Poppy.


----------



## Kimbashop

ElainePG said:


> The Phoebe looks like a great little bag! I love that it can be carried with the chain strap crossbody during the day, and then turn magically into a clutch for evenings out. Wouldn't it be a great travel bag?
> 
> What color lining did you pick?


I was thinking the same thing -- a cute crossbody that can be dressy or casual (I ordered an extra all-leather strap for it) and I like that it can also be a clutch. It will be very versatile for travel, I think. Someday.

I picked a dark blue lining and silver hardware-- always hard to choose a lining but I thought it would be pretty with the pewter color.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> How can I not like this? There are three vintage trim bags that have just showed up on TRR if you have the early look thingie...I fear yet another slippery slope...
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...rmes-vintage-box-trim-bag-31-7aztv?position=2


I thought they might be too slim for you, depth-wise? I've followed a few on TRR and there are several on ebay as well


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> I thought they might be too slim for you, depth-wise? I've followed a few on TRR and there are several on ebay as well


Initially I thought so too. I know nothing about Hermes bags and the numbers and sizes...but this angle looks promising...I have a Bal besace bag that has no depth all but it's large enough that it works for me. It's structure I don't really like. The leather on that trim looks nice and soft though so the structure would be softened by the leather.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Happiness is selling things you don’t want. I’ve sold and am packing up three clothing items for shipment. Not expensive but still these are items gone!


----------



## frzsri

cowgirlsboots said:


> Shopping my own closet- even if it´s only for shoes.
> I had this strange longing for marabou adorned budoir slippers and after hunting for them on ebay for hours and only finding "Pleasers" which are a bit too hooker even for me I did a house search.
> Voila: simple black mules bought in some charity shop in the UK two years ago and the remnant of a black marabou feather boa that must have been in my possesion for almost 25 years...



That is genius! Looks really great. What are you planning to wear it with? No idea why, but I am imagining some silk negligee and dressing slip, or is that too much?



Sparkletastic said:


> Metallic week!
> 
> Metallics are my favorite neutral! I’ve actively curated these colors and, as a result, have had lots of movement amongst my metallics - I think all for the better.
> 
> _*2016:*_
> • Silver no name leather clutch
> • Miu Miu pewter lamb small shopping tote
> • Prada gold snakeskin embellished jute tote
> • Michael Kors gold bucket bag
> • Proenza Schouler Small Courier in silver with mixed s&g hw
> *2020:*
> • Dior silver microcannage Diorama
> • Miu Miu pewter lamb small shopping tote
> • Fendi silver calfskin tube floral WOC
> • Chanel gold lambskin new medium Boy
> • (pictured above & still have) Prada gold snakeskin embellished jute tote.



So interesting to see the curated collection as progression from before. Your metallic bags really are neutrals as these are muted. Particularly love the antique-like gold on the Chanel Boy.  Just lovely.



whateve said:


> Metallic bags
> I've had these since 2011 and 2012. Both are Coach Poppy.


Love that metallic blue!


----------



## whateve

frzsri said:


> Love that metallic blue!


Thanks, I do too! Even though it is Coach Poppy, which was supposed to be cheaper line, this leather is incredibly soft and nice besides being a gorgeous color.


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> Metallic bags
> I've had these since 2011 and 2012. Both are Coach Poppy.



I love all the metallic bags shared so far, but your ice skate charm on that first poppy beats any of the bags! SO FREAKING CUTE! 
I'm biased as ice skating holds a special place in my heart, but I never thought I'd see the day a charm took my attention away from luscious Miu Miu and Dior bags.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> I love all the metallic bags shared so far, but your ice skate charm on that first poppy beats any of the bags! SO FREAKING CUTE!
> I'm biased as ice skating holds a special place in my heart, but I never thought I'd see the day a charm took my attention away from luscious Miu Miu and Dior bags.


Thank you! It is one of my favorites. Coach used to make some incredibly detailed leather charms with mink accents.


----------



## frzsri

Rhl2987 said:


> Thank you for the work you do and for popping in to say hello! Please stay safe!



Thank you. Trying to prepare myself mentally and physically for 8 straight days of screening duty starting tomorrow. Hope can survive first few days of Ramadhan in full PPE and under hot sun!


----------



## frzsri

whateve said:


> Thanks, I do too! Even though it is Coach Poppy, which was supposed to be cheaper line, this leather is incredibly soft and nice besides being a gorgeous color.



Coach Poppy line can be under rated. I had one that I wore to death and carried everywhere. Totally worth it


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Metallic week!
> 
> Metallics are my favorite neutral! I’ve actively curated these colors and, as a result, have had lots of movement amongst my metallics - I think all for the better.
> 
> _*2016:*_
> • Silver no name leather clutch
> • Miu Miu pewter lamb small shopping tote
> • Prada gold snakeskin embellished jute tote
> • Michael Kors gold bucket bag
> • Proenza Schouler Small Courier in silver with mixed s&g hw
> View attachment 4713818
> View attachment 4713817
> 
> *2020:*
> • Dior silver microcannage Diorama
> • Miu Miu pewter lamb small shopping tote
> • Fendi silver calfskin tube floral WOC
> • Chanel gold lambskin new medium Boy
> • (pictured above & still have) Prada gold snakeskin embellished jute tote.
> View attachment 4713819


I love how your collection has progressed. They are gorgeous!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> Metallic bags
> I've had these since 2011 and 2012. Both are Coach Poppy.


These are so fun. Every time I see those skates I wish I had them too.


----------



## dcooney4

frzsri said:


> Thank you. Trying to prepare myself mentally and physically for 8 straight days of screening duty starting tomorrow. Hope can survive first few days of Ramadhan in full PPE and under hot sun!


Stay safe!


----------



## msd_bags

Rhl2987 said:


> My Mom was just there in January for three weeks during the eruption. I hope you are safe and I'm thinking of you! I've only been to the Philippines once in my life, but it is truly beautiful. I hope to go back to visit the beaches someday.


The ashfall from that volcanic eruption reached us one day due to wind direction.  Anyway, it would be nice if you could visit again!  Of course not anytime soon.  Before the lockdown, my friends and I were to go to Batanes, it is an island up north and it's all about nature.  It's not easy to go there at anytime because sometimes flight get cancelled due to weather.  The province I think purposely limits arrivals to preserve the beauty and simplicity of the place.  And March is a good time because rains are not expected.  But I'm glad we cancelled because we could have been trapped there as the province implemented its lockdown early on.




Sparkletastic said:


> Metallic week!
> 
> Metallics are my favorite neutral! I’ve actively curated these colors and, as a result, have had lots of movement amongst my metallics - I think all for the better.
> 
> _*2016:*_
> • Silver no name leather clutch
> • Miu Miu pewter lamb small shopping tote
> • Prada gold snakeskin embellished jute tote
> • Michael Kors gold bucket bag
> • Proenza Schouler Small Courier in silver with mixed s&g hw
> View attachment 4713818
> View attachment 4713817
> 
> *2020:*
> • Dior silver microcannage Diorama
> • Miu Miu pewter lamb small shopping tote
> • Fendi silver calfskin tube floral WOC
> • Chanel gold lambskin new medium Boy
> • (pictured above & still have) Prada gold snakeskin embellished jute tote.
> View attachment 4713819


Gorgeousness all over!  I really like the evolution of your metallics collection!


frzsri said:


> Thank you. Trying to prepare myself mentally and physically for 8 straight days of screening duty starting tomorrow. Hope can survive first few days of Ramadhan in full PPE and under hot sun!


Sending well wishes for you and all frontliners!


----------



## dcooney4

I only have these metallics left. The blue jack Gomme Tote at the bottom is my summer knockabout tote. The Mz I just listed and the coach is staying.


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Metallic week!
> 
> Metallics are my favorite neutral! I’ve actively curated these colors and, as a result, have had lots of movement amongst my metallics - I think all for the better.
> 
> _*2016:*_
> • Silver no name leather clutch
> • Miu Miu pewter lamb small shopping tote
> • Prada gold snakeskin embellished jute tote
> • Michael Kors gold bucket bag
> • Proenza Schouler Small Courier in silver with mixed s&g hw
> View attachment 4713818
> View attachment 4713817
> 
> *2020:*
> • Dior silver microcannage Diorama
> • Miu Miu pewter lamb small shopping tote
> • Fendi silver calfskin tube floral WOC
> • Chanel gold lambskin new medium Boy
> • (pictured above & still have) Prada gold snakeskin embellished jute tote.
> View attachment 4713819


Beautifully curated metallic collection Sparkle.


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> Metallic bags
> I've had these since 2011 and 2012. Both are Coach Poppy.


Great bags whateve. Your bag charm collection is amazing, love the skates!


----------



## More bags

muchstuff said:


> Initially I thought so too. I know nothing about Hermes bags and the numbers and sizes...but this angle looks promising...I have a Bal besace bag that has no depth all but it's large enough that it works for me. It's structure I don't really like. The leather on that trim looks nice and soft though so the structure would be softened by the leather.
> View attachment 4713882


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> I only have these metallics left. The blue jack Gomme Tote at the bottom is my summer knockabout tote. The Mz I just listed and the coach is staying.


Lovely bags, I love how metallics can go with so many outfits.


----------



## More bags

Double post


----------



## cowgirlsboots

frzsri said:


> That is genius! Looks really great. What are you planning to wear it with? No idea why, but I am imagining some silk negligee and dressing slip, or is that too much?


I was thinking to wear them with a 40ies floral satin housecoat or just with jeans and a t-shirt for that little touch of crazy vintage style- at home of course.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I love these! Years ago I got some slippers like this in white but they were so slippery I couldn't walk in them.


Thank-you! What a shame you couldn´t walk in yours! I had a pair in the late 90ies I originally had made for my Grandma who loved them, but couldn´t walk in them, either. They were black satin with powdery pink feathers. I wore them to death and have missed them ever since.


----------



## momasaurus

Rhl2987 said:


> Me neither. It's definitely beautiful but not for me. I had a B30 in it and rehomed it. I love older barenia!


Wow. Did you break even on the B? I hope you didn't suffer a loss.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> That's fantastic. And your county is saying this is permissible? I only ask because where I live, gardeners have been told that they can't work. Even gardeners who work alone (as opposed to gardening services, where there might be several guys crowded together in a truck). I'm not sure this is sensible. One guy doing cleanup on a property, trimming shrubs, doing a bit of weeding, basically doing the maintenance necessary to keep the property from becoming overgrown in advance of fire season, while the homeowners stay INSIDE the house… can't see why this would be a health hazard.
> I'm sure the county health officer is doing the best he can with making these decisions, and better safe than sorry. But I do hate to see self-employed workers suffering the lost income at such a difficult time.


That doesn't sound good. Property maintenance is a safety issue, as you said. Landscape services were designated  as essential services from the get-go in CT! The racket of leaf-blowers is a constant on my street. It is the most annoying sound I know. (My guys use rakes, although I haven't called them yet.)


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I get enjoyment from shopping. Before bags, it was something else. I love getting things delivered. It's like getting a present, especially if it takes awhile before the package arrives so you are semi-surprised when you open it.
> 
> In the days of catalogs, I would spend the evenings in front of the TV looking at catalogs and figuring out what to order. Sometimes it was clothes or toys for the kids, other times it was home decor or collectibles. When I discovered Amazon, I loved being able to order something every time I thought of something I could use. I can't imagine using Amazon for clothing though. In some categories there are so many choices they are overwhelming.
> 
> I never enjoyed grocery shopping or shopping for essentials like DH's socks at stores. But I have been getting some pleasure from online shopping for necessities these days. Maybe it is because it feels like such an accomplishment to find something that is hard to find locally. I ordered a frying pan from Amazon that is a pretty blue. It gives me pleasure to use it because it is prettier than standard frying pans.



I hear you! I used to love catalogues, too- window shopping on the sofa! And ordering something that would arrive in nice packaging... bliss. 
Even buying used clothes on ebay can be very satisfying when the sellers do take care with packaging and something arrives in tissue paper with a nice note. It´s crazy, but I love to unwrap a nice box. 

Sometimes I used to (and still do) Buy items I perfectly knew/know I could make myself and maybe better than the shop bought version just because I want the wrapping....   the best example was a pram set for my firstborn many years ago. The cellophane box tempted me enough to spend a lot of money on it. Did I use it? No, I used another one I had made that matched the pram much better than my purchase...


----------



## momasaurus

whateve said:


> I looked for one of those but all I found was taskrabbit and it looked really expensive, like $40 an hour.


I forgot about taskrabbit. Around here it's a big city thing, I think. Sorry!


----------



## dcooney4

Quick question for those that know law. When I paint something is it automatically considered trade marked? The fine print on the bag says they keep rights to all Art they create unless the art is trademarked.


----------



## keodi

Sparkletastic said:


> Metallic week!
> 
> Metallics are my favorite neutral! I’ve actively curated these colors and, as a result, have had lots of movement amongst my metallics - I think all for the better.
> 
> _*2016:*_
> • Silver no name leather clutch
> • Miu Miu pewter lamb small shopping tote
> • Prada gold snakeskin embellished jute tote
> • Michael Kors gold bucket bag
> • Proenza Schouler Small Courier in silver with mixed s&g hw
> View attachment 4713818
> View attachment 4713817
> 
> *2020:*
> • Dior silver microcannage Diorama
> • Miu Miu pewter lamb small shopping tote
> • Fendi silver calfskin tube floral WOC
> • Chanel gold lambskin new medium Boy
> • (pictured above & still have) Prada gold snakeskin embellished jute tote.
> View attachment 4713819


Beautiful collection!


whateve said:


> Metallic bags
> I've had these since 2011 and 2012. Both are Coach Poppy.


Wow gorgeous metallics!


dcooney4 said:


> I only have these metallics left. The blue jack Gomme Tote at the bottom is my summer knockabout tote. The Mz I just listed and the coach is staying.


I love this coach bag!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> Metallic week!
> 
> Metallics are my favorite neutral! I’ve actively curated these colors and, as a result, have had lots of movement amongst my metallics - I think all for the better.
> 
> _*2016:*_
> • Silver no name leather clutch
> • Miu Miu pewter lamb small shopping tote
> • Prada gold snakeskin embellished jute tote
> • Michael Kors gold bucket bag
> • Proenza Schouler Small Courier in silver with mixed s&g hw
> View attachment 4713818
> View attachment 4713817
> 
> *2020:*
> • Dior silver microcannage Diorama
> • Miu Miu pewter lamb small shopping tote
> • Fendi silver calfskin tube floral WOC
> • Chanel gold lambskin new medium Boy
> • (pictured above & still have) Prada gold snakeskin embellished jute tote.
> View attachment 4713819


Beautiful bags, the Chanel is gorgeous!


whateve said:


> Metallic bags
> I've had these since 2011 and 2012. Both are Coach Poppy.


Both are darling, but I love the blue one!


frzsri said:


> Thank you. Trying to prepare myself mentally and physically for 8 straight days of screening duty starting tomorrow. Hope can survive first few days of Ramadhan in full PPE and under hot sun!


Oh dear… that sounds really rough. Please be careful.


dcooney4 said:


> I only have these metallics left. The blue jack Gomme Tote at the bottom is my summer knockabout tote. The Mz I just listed and the coach is staying.


Love the Coach!


----------



## dcooney4

keodi said:


> Beautiful collection!
> 
> Wow gorgeous metallics!
> 
> I love this coach bag!


Thanks!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Beautiful bags, the Chanel is gorgeous!
> 
> Both are darling, but I love the blue one!
> 
> Oh dear… that sounds really rough. Please be careful.
> 
> Love the Coach!


Thanks!


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> Metallic bags
> I've had these since 2011 and 2012. Both are Coach Poppy.


I say this every time you show me your Poppy bags. I really wish Coach had continued that line. So cute and fun!


----------



## whateve

frzsri said:


> Thank you. Trying to prepare myself mentally and physically for 8 straight days of screening duty starting tomorrow. Hope can survive first few days of Ramadhan in full PPE and under hot sun!


Are you not allowed to eat during the day?


----------



## whateve

momasaurus said:


> That doesn't sound good. Property maintenance is a safety issue, as you said. Landscape services were designated  as essential services from the get-go in CT! The racket of leaf-blowers is a constant on my street. It is the most annoying sound I know. (My guys use rakes, although I haven't called them yet.)


In California, overgrown plants are a fire hazard. I'm surprised that any place in California would outlaw gardeners. I hate the sound of leafblowers too.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> Quick question for those that know law. When I paint something is it automatically considered trade marked? The fine print on the bag says they keep rights to all Art they create unless the art is trademarked.


I'm not a lawyer but I think if it is signed, that would imply ownership. Did you sign it? I would contact them and make sure they know it is an original work of art created by you and they aren't entitled to own it.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I'm not a lawyer but I think if it is signed, that would imply ownership. Did you sign it? I would contact them and make sure they know it is an original work of art created by you and they aren't entitled to own it.


Yes it is signed. Just kind of freaked when I saw the fine print on my automatic bill.


----------



## dcooney4

dcooney4 said:


> Yes it is signed. Just kind of freaked when I saw the fine print on my automatic bill.


Just called and they were super nice but I canceled my order. I still like their bags for the beach etc.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Are you not allowed to eat during the day?


No food or drink from sun up to sun down I believe.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> Just called and they were super nice but I canceled my order. I still like their bags for the beach etc.


That's a shame. Maybe you can get someone on etsy to do it for you?


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> No food or drink from sun up to sun down I believe.


I knew that as I lived in the Middle East, but it would be hard to work in the hot sun.


----------



## Katinahat

Sparkletastic said:


> Metallic week!
> Metallics are my favorite neutral! I’ve actively curated these colors and, as a result, have had lots of movement amongst my metallics - I think all for the better.
> 
> _*2016:*_
> • Silver no name leather clutch
> • Miu Miu pewter lamb small shopping tote
> • Prada gold snakeskin embellished jute tote
> • Michael Kors gold bucket bag
> • Proenza Schouler Small Courier in silver with mixed s&g hw
> View attachment 4713818
> View attachment 4713817
> 
> *2020:*
> • Dior silver microcannage Diorama
> • Miu Miu pewter lamb small shopping tote
> • Fendi silver calfskin tube floral WOC
> • Chanel gold lambskin new medium Boy
> • (pictured above & still have) Prada gold snakeskin embellished jute tote.
> View attachment 4713819


What stunning bags! Very sparkletastic!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> That's a shame. Maybe you can get someone on etsy to do it for you?


I will try again at some point but it is not a rush. It would have been fun but I am not giving rights to anyone. I had tried another company but the quality was not great.  Back to looking at real bags. Lol


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> I hear you! I used to love catalogues, too- window shopping on the sofa! And ordering something that would arrive in nice packaging... bliss.
> Even buying used clothes on ebay can be very satisfying when the sellers do take care with packaging and something arrives in tissue paper with a nice note. It´s crazy, but I love to unwrap a nice box.
> 
> Sometimes I used to (and still do) Buy items I perfectly knew/know I could make myself and maybe better than the shop bought version just because I want the wrapping....   the best example was a pram set for my firstborn many years ago. The cellophane box tempted me enough to spend a lot of money on it. Did I use it? No, I used another one I had made that matched the pram much better than my purchase...


Oooo, catalogue shopping! That takes me back! Thanks for the reminder. I loved thumbing through a glossy hardback catalogue seeing what I might buy if I could afford it.


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> I hear you! I used to love catalogues, too- window shopping on the sofa! And ordering something that would arrive in nice packaging... bliss.
> Even buying used clothes on ebay can be very satisfying when the sellers do take care with packaging and something arrives in tissue paper with a nice note. It´s crazy, but I love to unwrap a nice box.
> 
> Sometimes I used to (and still do) Buy items I perfectly knew/know I could make myself and maybe better than the shop bought version just because I want the wrapping....   the best example was a pram set for my firstborn many years ago. The cellophane box tempted me enough to spend a lot of money on it. Did I use it? No, I used another one I had made that matched the pram much better than my purchase...


Sorry, repeat post removed. WiFi playing up!


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> Oooo, catalogue shopping! That takes me back! Thanks for the reminder. I loved thumbing through a glossy hardback catalogue seeing what I might buy if I could afford it.


I remember, I think, it was Neiman Marcus Christmas catalog that had the most amazing his and her gifts.


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> I remember, I think, it was Neiman Marcus Christmas catalog that had the most amazing his and her gifts.


They did. Did everyone see they’re going into bankruptcy?  I wonder what changes will occur after they restructure.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I only have one bag listed for sale and I keep getting ridiculous messages on it. 

For example, someone just offered me half the price for it.  

I’m puzzled by the psychology of lowball offers. I can’t see that they ever work. Am I wrong? I have negotiated up to abut 15% off a list price of a bag. But, honestly, I usually price them just under market and stick and stay. 

Have you ever accepted a low ball offer. For the purposes of this discussion, let’s say that’s 30% or more of the price. If you have was it for a lower priced item or something expensive?


----------



## dcooney4

For a lower priced item. She now has it listed for double what she paid but it is not moving. I was happy to get this very heavy solid silver necklace out as it hurt my neck to wear it.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I only have one bag listed for sale and I keep getting ridiculous messages on it.
> 
> For example, someone just offered me half the price for it.
> 
> I’m puzzled by the psychology of lowball offers. I can’t see that they ever work. Am I wrong? I have negotiated up to abut 15% off a list price of a bag. But, honestly, I usually price them just under market and stick and stay.
> 
> Have you ever accepted a low ball offer. For the purposes of this discussion, let’s say that’s 30% or more of the price. If you have was it for a lower priced item or something expensive?


Any offer I get, I consider how much I'll be left with after fees, and if I'll end up some kind of profit, even small, I'll consider it. It depends on how much I am motivated to get rid of the item. Some things I buy specifically to resell, so for those I expect to make a reasonable profit, unless I've decided it was mistake to buy it in the first place. Other things I'll accept a lowish offer if I have had it listed a long time and I don't think another buyer is going to come along. However, usually by that time, I've already lowered the price as low as I'm willing to go. On some sites where people are more likely to bargain, I overprice items in anticipation of getting low offers. On many of those sites, a formal offer has to be at least 80% of the asking price so they can't lowball you.

Most of the items I buy that I've made offers on are fairly cheap to begin with. So if someone has a $20 item listed with best offer activated, I have no problem offering $15 or $16 because even though I'm asking for a 20-25% discount, it is only $5. It's not really worth it to make an offer that is only going to save me $1 or $2. I hardly ever ask someone to consider a lower price if they don't have best offer enabled. In my experience, if I really want something, I'm too antsy to wait for a response to my best offer, afraid someone else will get it, and I'll just pay the asking price. 

Some people make lowish offers because they have a number in mind and are hoping you will counter close to that number. Once in awhile, I've offered 25-30% off offers expecting to be countered and was surprised when they were accepted. That is rare though. Usually the largest discount I'll ask for is 20%. I don't think you should enable best offers if you aren't willing to accept at least a 15% discount. If need be, overprice your item so you can accept that kind of offer.


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> Any offer I get, I consider how much I'll be left with after fees, and if I'll end up some kind of profit, even small, I'll consider it. It depends on how much I am motivated to get rid of the item. Some things I buy specifically to resell, so for those I expect to make a reasonable profit, unless I've decided it was mistake to buy it in the first place. Other things I'll accept a lowish offer if I have had it listed a long time and I don't think another buyer is going to come along. However, usually by that time, I've already lowered the price as low as I'm willing to go. On some sites where people are more likely to bargain, I overprice items in anticipation of getting low offers. On many of those sites, a formal offer has to be at least 80% of the asking price so they can't lowball you.
> 
> Most of the items I buy that I've made offers on are fairly cheap to begin with. So if someone has a $20 item listed with best offer activated, I have no problem offering $15 or $16 because even though I'm asking for a 20-25% discount, it is only $5. It's not really worth it to make an offer that is only going to save me $1 or $2. I hardly ever ask someone to consider a lower price if they don't have best offer enabled. In my experience, if I really want something, I'm too antsy to wait for a response to my best offer, afraid someone else will get it, and I'll just pay the asking price.
> 
> Some people make lowish offers because they have a number in mind and are hoping you will counter close to that number. Once in awhile, I've offered 25-30% off offers expecting to be countered and was surprised when they were accepted. That is rare though. Usually the largest discount I'll ask for is 20%. I don't think you should enable best offers if you aren't willing to accept at least a 15% discount. If need be, overprice your item so you can accept that kind of offer.


I agree that on the lower priced items, a larger % discount can make sense but not for higher priced ones.

I just looked back at this latest offer. It’s on Tradesy which doesn’t take offers. People have to be proactive and negotiate via message. In this case, the person asked for a 47% discount of $1375. Nope. That’s ludicrous. If I was willing to take that pricing, I would have listed it close to or at that price.  Making that kind of offer is a complete waste of time. And, it makes me think the person doesn’t “get” how the marketplace is supposed to work or the value of the bag which means they’ll be a headache down the road.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I agree that on the lower priced items, a larger % discount can make sense but not for higher priced ones.
> 
> I just looked back at this latest offer. It’s on Tradesy which doesn’t take offers. People have to be proactive and negotiate via message. In this case, the person asked for a 47% discount of $1375. Nope. That’s ludicrous. If I was willing to take that pricing, I would have listed it close to or at that price.  Making that kind of offer is a complete waste of time. And, it makes me think the person doesn’t “get” how the marketplace is supposed to work or the value of the bag which means they’ll be a headache down the road.


On Tradesy I've gotten very few offers. Most people just pay the list price. Many of the people that I've lowered the price for have ghosted me. The fees are so high that I would be reticent to take any offers on there.


----------



## whateve

I forgot this metallic bag. It came just before the lockdown so I have never used it.


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> On Tradesy I've gotten very few offers. Most people just pay the list price. Many of the people that I've lowered the price for have ghosted me. The fees are so high that I would be reticent to take any offers on there.


This exactly. The lack of haggling is one reason I like Tradesy. And, I completely agree on their fees being high. So, I price as aggressively as I can and then I just want someone to buy.


whateve said:


> I forgot this metallic bag. It came just before the lockdown so I have never used it.


I’m not a foot blocked gal but this is adorable! Yo and several others have posted colored metallic bags which is reminding me that there is more than shades of silver / gold / bronze. Metallic colored leathers are so gorgeous.

I used to have a rose gold Coach. I loved it but it was too small. I wish I could find another rose gold bag.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> This exactly. The lack of haggling is one reason I like Tradesy. And, I completely agree on their fees being high. So, I price as aggressively as I can and then I just want someone to buy.
> I’m not a foot blocked gal but this is adorable! Yo and several others have posted colored metallic bags which is reminding me that there is more than shades of silver / gold / bronze. Metallic colored leathers are so gorgeous.
> 
> I used to have a rose gold Coach. I loved it but it was too small. I wish I could find another rose gold bag.


Thanks! Rose gold is a gorgeous color. I told myself no more colorblocked bags and then I found this. I normally try to avoid bags with more than one color because they are so hard to match to clothing.


----------



## keodi

whateve said:


> On Tradesy I've gotten very few offers. Most people just pay the list price. Many of the people that I've lowered the price for have ghosted me. *The fees are so high that I would be reticent to take any offers on there.*


I agree, I stopped selling on there all together.


----------



## keodi

whateve said:


> I forgot this metallic bag. It came just before the lockdown so I have never used it.


very nice!!


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> I forgot this metallic bag. It came just before the lockdown so I have never used it.


Ooh, pretty!


----------



## Rhl2987

muchstuff said:


> . I've made the decision to stop actively hunting any brands other than Bal and BV, as I have unicorns in both brands that I'll continue to look for every day. Those I'll buy regardless of funds. But not looking at others right now, it's too much temptation .


What are your unicorns with those brands? Good commitment to make to narrow your search to only what you know now you want to buy.


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> I've been finding exactly the same thing! I go to the online grocery store and "favorite" the items I need, and I get all excited when they have something super-special, like the crackers that Mr. PG prefers, just as would have in the distant past (2 months ago) when I was looking at HG scarves or handbags.
> 
> In fact, just last night I was pretty nearly sure I was "cured" of shopping for anything other than food and household necessities.  And Then LV sent me a link to their scarves.


At least a scarf is semi-useful now because you can use it to cover your face!


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> That's fantastic. And your county is saying this is permissible? I only ask because where I live, gardeners have been told that they can't work. Even gardeners who work alone (as opposed to gardening services, where there might be several guys crowded together in a truck). I'm not sure this is sensible. One guy doing cleanup on a property, trimming shrubs, doing a bit of weeding, basically doing the maintenance necessary to keep the property from becoming overgrown in advance of fire season, while the homeowners stay INSIDE the house… can't see why this would be a health hazard.
> I'm sure the county health officer is doing the best he can with making these decisions, and better safe than sorry. But I do hate to see self-employed workers suffering the lost income at such a difficult time.


As far as I know, this is still allowed where I am. I've seen gardeners around and we're still having someone cut our grass. A Mom in my network shared that another person lost their job and was interested in doing yardwork so I have her doing a little weeding for us. 

Where I am they're looking at loosening restrictions starting at the beginning of May. I just hope my husband doesn't have to go in to work. Other than that, I don't think much will change for us for a bit. I don't feel comfortable sending my daughter to daycare still and I don't want us to go out for non-essentials. I want to see the numbers and impact of loosening restrictions before I make any decisions.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> Metallic week!
> 
> Metallics are my favorite neutral! I’ve actively curated these colors and, as a result, have had lots of movement amongst my metallics - I think all for the better.
> 
> _*2016:*_
> • Silver no name leather clutch
> • Miu Miu pewter lamb small shopping tote
> • Prada gold snakeskin embellished jute tote
> • Michael Kors gold bucket bag
> • Proenza Schouler Small Courier in silver with mixed s&g hw
> View attachment 4713818
> View attachment 4713817
> 
> *2020:*
> • Dior silver microcannage Diorama
> • Miu Miu pewter lamb small shopping tote
> • Fendi silver calfskin tube floral WOC
> • Chanel gold lambskin new medium Boy
> • (pictured above & still have) Prada gold snakeskin embellished jute tote.
> View attachment 4713819


Lovely bags! That Prada jute tote caught my eye! I'm in need of a fabric bag in my life. Eyeing up a tweed Chanel 19 from the fall collection!


----------



## missie1

Metallic Turquoise Chanel Reissue


----------



## Rhl2987

msd_bags said:


> The ashfall from that volcanic eruption reached us one day due to wind direction.  Anyway, it would be nice if you could visit again!  Of course not anytime soon.  Before the lockdown, my friends and I were to go to Batanes, it is an island up north and it's all about nature.  It's not easy to go there at anytime because sometimes flight get cancelled due to weather.  The province I think purposely limits arrivals to preserve the beauty and simplicity of the place.  And March is a good time because rains are not expected.  But I'm glad we cancelled because we could have been trapped there as the province implemented its lockdown early on.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeousness all over!  I really like the evolution of your metallics collection!
> 
> Sending well wishes for you and all frontliners!


It sounds amazing, but I'm glad you're safe at home. Hopefully you will be able to plan your trip once everything has calmed down again. It will be something to look forward to! My biggest issue with traveling certain places, like the Philippines, is the long flights! I couldn't stand it on my own but with a baby I'm not sure how we'd do it! She was really tough over the holidays on a 4-5 hour flight...


----------



## Rhl2987

momasaurus said:


> Wow. Did you break even on the B? I hope you didn't suffer a loss.


I think that I broke even. I don't believe I made money on that one but I had used it quite a bit. I rotate through my bags so they don't really get much wear and tear, so it looked almost new!


----------



## Rhl2987

Katinahat said:


> Oooo, catalogue shopping! That takes me back! Thanks for the reminder. I loved thumbing through a glossy hardback catalogue seeing what I might buy if I could afford it.


My Dad used to collect catalogues. Who knows why! But he would file them away in his filing cabinets in the basement every single month. I have a bad feeling they're still in storage in the basement in our old TV room that is now full of boxes.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> They did. Did everyone see they’re going into bankruptcy?  I wonder what changes will occur after they restructure.


I saw! I just sent them a return last week and I'm hoping I still get my refund. Also, it's the only Chanel where I am so I won't be able to see certain things in person anymore in the event that they close. I would be okay with that.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> I only have one bag listed for sale and I keep getting ridiculous messages on it.
> 
> For example, someone just offered me half the price for it.
> 
> I’m puzzled by the psychology of lowball offers. I can’t see that they ever work. Am I wrong? I have negotiated up to abut 15% off a list price of a bag. But, honestly, I usually price them just under market and stick and stay.
> 
> Have you ever accepted a low ball offer. For the purposes of this discussion, let’s say that’s 30% or more of the price. If you have was it for a lower priced item or something expensive?


I believe that I have for lower priced items, like maybe Valentino boots or other shoes. My expensive items listed are all Hermes bags and 30% of the bag would mean that you're losing a lot from the retail price. People ALWAYS seem to want a deal these days, myself included. I never give that low of offers on items. It really bugs me when I receive them.


----------



## Rhl2987

I was able to sell my big ticket item and shipped it off today! I am very happy about that. The thrill I get from selling makes me want to sell other big ticket bags and jewelry items in my collection! I know I'd lose money on some but I'd still get a lot back. Does anyone else have that? I enjoy selling my lower priced items but get a real thrill when the more expensive items sell. 

The Chanel sneakers I ordered last week arrived and I like them and they're very comfortable. I think I'll wear a fun pair of shoes out on my walk tomorrow, especially because it's my daughter's birthday!

I have been wanting a belt bag for awhile now, to wear over one shoulder or around the waist. I think it would be practical with a baby and easy to use. I saw the exact one I've been wanting (a shearling bag) on TheRealReal at a decent price. I haven't purchased it yet so I'll probably wait overnight to decide. 

I'm loving my new skincare regime (my skin has truly not felt this good ever), so I returned a slew of unused products that I bought recently as stores were discounting them. I sent returns to Nordstrom, Neiman, and Naturopathica. The money I get back will pay for all of the recent skincare I bought, and also some of the micro current and LED little gadgets I decided to try out. I wonder how they will do for my skin. The aesthetician I've been working with has really impressed me so I'm excited to get these.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I never enjoyed grocery shopping or shopping for essentials like DH's socks at stores. But I have been getting some pleasure from online shopping for necessities these days. *Maybe it is because it feels like such an accomplishment* to find something that is hard to find locally. I ordered a frying pan from Amazon that is a pretty blue. It gives me pleasure to use it because it is prettier than standard frying pans.


I think this is it… the feeling of accomplishment. I've been feeling as though so much is out of my control (which it is!!!) that if I can locate something we're short of, or solve a problem with a teensy purchase, I've taken back some of that control.

Recently I've been researching face masks. I know that eventually Mr. PG and I will have to venture out of our house. Not yet, certainly, and when we do eventually go out, it will only be for essential purposes. But we can't stay inside our house for the next 18 months (or however long it takes for a vaccine to be developed). So that means we're going to need masks that fit, and that protect us. Not medical-grade masks, because these must be reserved for health care workers. But I've been spending a lot of time on line studying viable alternatives. I don't find it stressful, because we're not rushing to leave the house. I find it empowering.


----------



## muchstuff

Rhl2987 said:


> What are your unicorns with those brands? Good commitment to make to narrow your search to only what you know now you want to buy.


BV pekary cervo baseball hobo in cigar, I think they made somewhere around 7 of them for the US market. Bal Riva Velo in black. All that calfskin...


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> Metallic week!
> 
> Metallics are my favorite neutral! I’ve actively curated these colors and, as a result, have had lots of movement amongst my metallics - I think all for the better.
> 
> _*2016:*_
> • Silver no name leather clutch
> • Miu Miu pewter lamb small shopping tote
> • Prada gold snakeskin embellished jute tote
> • Michael Kors gold bucket bag
> • Proenza Schouler Small Courier in silver with mixed s&g hw
> View attachment 4713818
> View attachment 4713817
> 
> *2020:*
> • Dior silver microcannage Diorama
> • Miu Miu pewter lamb small shopping tote
> • Fendi silver calfskin tube floral WOC
> • Chanel gold lambskin new medium Boy
> • (pictured above & still have) Prada gold snakeskin embellished jute tote.
> View attachment 4713819


I love the way you've curated your metallic collection, @Sparkletastic . You have the most beautiful metallics.

 Am I remembering correctly that when you bought your Chanel Boy, you had some concerns about the color? Did it have to do with matching shoes to it? Was that ever resolved?


----------



## muchstuff

Rhl2987 said:


> I was able to sell my big ticket item and shipped it off today! I am very happy about that. The thrill I get from selling makes me want to sell other big ticket bags and jewelry items in my collection! I know I'd lose money on some but I'd still get a lot back. Does anyone else have that? I enjoy selling my lower priced items but get a real thrill when the more expensive items sell.
> 
> The Chanel sneakers I ordered last week arrived and I like them and they're very comfortable. I think I'll wear a fun pair of shoes out on my walk tomorrow, especially because it's my daughter's birthday!
> 
> I have been wanting a belt bag for awhile now, to wear over one shoulder or around the waist. I think it would be practical with a baby and easy to use. I saw the exact one I've been wanting (a shearling bag) on TheRealReal at a decent price. I haven't purchased it yet so I'll probably wait overnight to decide.
> 
> I'm loving my new skincare regime (my skin has truly not felt this good ever), so I returned a slew of unused products that I bought recently as stores were discounting them. I sent returns to Nordstrom, Neiman, and Naturopathica. The money I get back will pay for all of the recent skincare I bought, and also some of the micro current and LED little gadgets I decided to try out. I wonder how they will do for my skin. The aesthetician I've been working with has really impressed me so I'm excited to get these.


Congrats on the sale and Happy BDay to your DD! What skin care are you so pleased with?


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Metallic bags
> I've had these since 2011 and 2012. Both are Coach Poppy.


Sooooo pretty! That sparkly cobalt blue is


----------



## ElainePG

Kimbashop said:


> I was thinking the same thing -- a cute crossbody that can be dressy or casual (I ordered an extra all-leather strap for it) and I like that it can also be a clutch. It will be very versatile for travel, I think. Someday.
> 
> I picked a dark blue lining and silver hardware-- always hard to choose a lining but I thought it would be pretty with the pewter color.


That dark blue lining does sound pretty. Blue against silver is a great combination. I love linings that "pop" a bit!


----------



## ElainePG

frzsri said:


> Thank you. Trying to prepare myself mentally and physically for 8 straight days of screening duty starting tomorrow. Hope can survive first few days of Ramadhan in full PPE and under hot sun!


Stay safe.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I remember, I think, it was Neiman Marcus Christmas catalog that had the most amazing his and her gifts.


I had forgotten that! And didn't they always have something totally over-the-top every year, like a customized helicopter, or a yacht?


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I forgot this metallic bag. It came just before the lockdown so I have never used it.


What a little cutie! I love the color blocking.


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> At least a scarf is semi-useful now because you can use it to cover your face!


----------



## ElainePG

missie1 said:


> Metallic Turquoise Chanel Reissue


WOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> Thanks! Rose gold is a gorgeous color. I told myself no more colorblocked bags and then I found this. I normally try to avoid bags with more than one color because they are so hard to match to clothing.


I think color blocked and multi colored bags can sometimes work as neutrals or like jewelry for your outfit. Depending on the tones, I’d wear them with black, grey, white, cream / taupe, denim, and perhaps even brown and some pastels.  





keodi said:


> I agree, I stopped selling on there all together.


I almost took that approach but, I still sell there and adjust the price up. I actually sell there just as much as eBay. So, I feel I “have” to be on there to get audience reach. 





Rhl2987 said:


> Lovely bags! That Prada jute tote caught my eye! I'm in need of a fabric bag in my life. Eyeing up a tweed Chanel 19 from the fall collection!


Thanks! The Prada tote is an oldie but goodie. I use it mostly as my poolside bag on vacations.





Rhl2987 said:


> I believe that I have for lower priced items, like maybe Valentino boots or other shoes. My expensive items listed are all Hermes bags and 30% of the bag would mean that you're losing a lot from the retail price. People ALWAYS seem to want a deal these days, myself included. I never give that low of offers on items. It really bugs me when I receive them.


I don’t mind negotiating or people wanting a deal. I just won’t entertain low balling. I don’t have to sell anything and I can just keep it or, more likely, just wait for a sensible buyer.





Rhl2987 said:


> I was able to sell my big ticket item and shipped it off today! I am very happy about that. The thrill I get from selling makes me want to sell other big ticket bags and jewelry items in my collection! I know I'd lose money on some but I'd still get a lot back. Does anyone else have that? I enjoy selling my lower priced items but get a real thrill when the more expensive items sell.
> 
> The Chanel sneakers I ordered last week arrived and I like them and they're very comfortable. I think I'll wear a fun pair of shoes out on my walk tomorrow, especially because it's my daughter's birthday!
> 
> I have been wanting a belt bag for awhile now, to wear over one shoulder or around the waist. I think it would be practical with a baby and easy to use. I saw the exact one I've been wanting (a shearling bag) on TheRealReal at a decent price. I haven't purchased it yet so I'll probably wait overnight to decide.
> 
> I'm loving my new skincare regime (my skin has truly not felt this good ever), so I returned a slew of unused products that I bought recently as stores were discounting them. I sent returns to Nordstrom, Neiman, and Naturopathica. The money I get back will pay for all of the recent skincare I bought, and also some of the micro current and LED little gadgets I decided to try out. I wonder how they will do for my skin. The aesthetician I've been working with has really impressed me so I'm excited to get these.


Congrats!  Yes!!!! I got the selling bug when I started selling years ago and never looked back. I feel wonderful when I clear out something I don’t want / need. 

BUT! Because I don’t really want to sell at all, I’ve become double dog diamond careful about purchasing.





ElainePG said:


> I love the way you've curated your metallic collection, @Sparkletastic . You have the most beautiful metallics.
> 
> Am I remembering correctly that when you bought your Chanel Boy, you had some concerns about the color? Did it have to do with matching shoes to it? Was that ever resolved?


Thank you!  And, no, I love the color of this bag because it’s a soft gold. I had purchased a gold Chanel WOC in December and it was a very dark gold. I returned it because I knew it wouldn’t work for me. 
Funny thing, I will match silver with silver shoes sometimes (I even have some cute sparkly silver flat sandals) But, I don’t think I’d ever match this bag to gold shoes. It feels like the look would be too much. (???) The new medium bag isn’t small by any stretch so, I dunno. Hmmmm...I need to think about that.


----------



## Rhl2987

muchstuff said:


> BV pekary cervo baseball hobo in cigar, I think they made somewhere around 7 of them for the US market. Bal Riva Velo in black. All that calfskin...


Oh wow. I’ll have to look up pictures of these!


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> I was able to sell my big ticket item and shipped it off today! I am very happy about that. The thrill I get from selling makes me want to sell other big ticket bags and jewelry items in my collection! I know I'd lose money on some but I'd still get a lot back. Does anyone else have that? I enjoy selling my lower priced items but get a real thrill when the more expensive items sell.
> 
> The Chanel sneakers I ordered last week arrived and I like them and they're very comfortable. I think I'll wear a fun pair of shoes out on my walk tomorrow, especially because it's my daughter's birthday!
> 
> I have been wanting a belt bag for awhile now, to wear over one shoulder or around the waist. I think it would be practical with a baby and easy to use. I saw the exact one I've been wanting (a shearling bag) on TheRealReal at a decent price. I haven't purchased it yet so I'll probably wait overnight to decide.
> 
> I'm loving my new skincare regime (my skin has truly not felt this good ever), so I returned a slew of unused products that I bought recently as stores were discounting them. I sent returns to Nordstrom, Neiman, and Naturopathica. The money I get back will pay for all of the recent skincare I bought, and also some of the micro current and LED little gadgets I decided to try out. I wonder how they will do for my skin. The aesthetician I've been working with has really impressed me so I'm excited to get these.


Congrats on your big ticket sale. That must be a huge relief.

And I'm so please for you that your new skin care regimen is working out for you. Have you been not wearing makeup while you've been working from home, and do you think that's also contributing to the positive changes you're seeing? I only ask because I rarely wear makeup these days (only eye makeup every once in a great while, when I feel like putting in the effort) and I definitely think my skin looks better.


----------



## Rhl2987

muchstuff said:


> Congrats on the sale and Happy BDay to your DD! What skin care are you so pleased with?


Thank you!! I’m using Roccoco Botanicals. Not a very well known line but I’ve used almost exclusively Tata Harper for the past 3 or 4 years and I saw immediate results when I switched. It is great my for my acne prone skin but there are products for anti-aging and many other things. I had never heard of it but I’ll save so much not spending on Tata any longer! I’m very happy. I had very bad skin more than a decade ago and now I just get spots sporadically.


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> Congrats on your big ticket sale. That must be a huge relief.
> 
> And I'm so please for you that your new skin care regimen is working out for you. Have you been not wearing makeup while you've been working from home, and do you think that's also contributing to the positive changes you're seeing? I only ask because I rarely wear makeup these days (only eye makeup every once in a great while, when I feel like putting in the effort) and I definitely think my skin looks better.


I wasn’t wearing much make up before staying at home because, well, I often stayed at home! I just started work (Remotely) as this was happening and didn’t have much reason to put on makeup on a daily basis. When we were at home and I was on my old skincare routine, I was still having the same breakouts and problems. I’m sure it has helped a lot of people to stay home and not have to put makeup on, but it didn’t help my skin! I think because my eating has not been great my skin didn’t see improvements. 

I’m glad you’re seeing improvements in your skin! I’m sure that feels good!


----------



## Kimbashop

ElainePG said:


> That dark blue lining does sound pretty. Blue against silver is a great combination. I love linings that "pop" a bit!


Me too!  I have linings from Marco in fuchsia, lilac, pink, sage, silver and dark grey. I thought that a subtle lining would be a nice compliment. Hoping to receive it. It was supposed to ship to me a month ago but I think a lot of his shipments are now stopped and delayed.


----------



## jblended

Sparkletastic said:


> In this case, the person asked for a 47% discount of $1375.



I think some people don't know the value of what they're buying and can't understand how offensive a request like that is.


----------



## Sparkletastic

jblended said:


> I think some people don't know the value of what they're buying and can't understand how offensive a request like that is.


You’re probably right. But, that makes me all the more cautious. People who don’t know what they’re buying will make all kinds of crazy returns.


----------



## More bags

missie1 said:


> Metallic Turquoise Chanel Reissue


She’s gorgeous missie!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> I think this is it… the feeling of accomplishment. I've been feeling as though so much is out of my control (which it is!!!) that if I can locate something we're short of, or solve a problem with a teensy purchase, I've taken back some of that control.
> 
> Recently I've been researching face masks. I know that eventually Mr. PG and I will have to venture out of our house. Not yet, certainly, and when we do eventually go out, it will only be for essential purposes. But we can't stay inside our house for the next 18 months (or however long it takes for a vaccine to be developed). So that means we're going to need masks that fit, and that protect us. Not medical-grade masks, because these must be reserved for health care workers. But I've been spending a lot of time on line studying viable alternatives. I don't find it stressful, because we're not rushing to leave the house. I find it empowering.


Let me know what you decide. DH has a doctor's appointment next month that has to be in person. He is very worried. He is required to wear a mask. I haven't made any yet. I hope to find a better alternative than just a simple cloth mask.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> I had forgotten that! And didn't they always have something totally over-the-top every year, like a customized helicopter, or a yacht?


They did!


----------



## muchstuff

Rhl2987 said:


> Thank you!! I’m using Roccoco Botanicals. Not a very well known line but I’ve used almost exclusively Tata Harper for the past 3 or 4 years and I saw immediate results when I switched. It is great my for my acne prone skin but there are products for anti-aging and many other things. I had never heard of it but I’ll save so much not spending on Tata any longer! I’m very happy. I had very bad skin more than a decade ago and now I just get spots sporadically.


I’ll have to check it out, thanks!


----------



## essiedub

dcooney4 said:


> I only have these metallics left. The blue jack Gomme Tote at the bottom is my summer knockabout tote. The Mz I just listed and the coach is staying.


The coach is gorgeous!


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> I remember, I think, it was Neiman Marcus Christmas catalog that had the most amazing his and her gifts.


I don’t know this one. Sounds like it’s struck a chord with a few tPFers though! I’m in the U.K. so it was Next Directory that I was thinking of. Clothes, home wear and gifts but nothing that arrived in a box with tissue! That’s more the kind of shopping I do 20 years later and with a bigger budget.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I forgot this metallic bag. It came just before the lockdown so I have never used it.


This is a fun bag. I really like color block.


----------



## dcooney4

missie1 said:


> Metallic Turquoise Chanel Reissue


That is pretty. Is that silver hardware?


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> I was able to sell my big ticket item and shipped it off today! I am very happy about that. The thrill I get from selling makes me want to sell other big ticket bags and jewelry items in my collection! I know I'd lose money on some but I'd still get a lot back. Does anyone else have that? I enjoy selling my lower priced items but get a real thrill when the more expensive items sell.
> 
> The Chanel sneakers I ordered last week arrived and I like them and they're very comfortable. I think I'll wear a fun pair of shoes out on my walk tomorrow, especially because it's my daughter's birthday!
> 
> I have been wanting a belt bag for awhile now, to wear over one shoulder or around the waist. I think it would be practical with a baby and easy to use. I saw the exact one I've been wanting (a shearling bag) on TheRealReal at a decent price. I haven't purchased it yet so I'll probably wait overnight to decide.
> 
> I'm loving my new skincare regime (my skin has truly not felt this good ever), so I returned a slew of unused products that I bought recently as stores were discounting them. I sent returns to Nordstrom, Neiman, and Naturopathica. The money I get back will pay for all of the recent skincare I bought, and also some of the micro current and LED little gadgets I decided to try out. I wonder how they will do for my skin. The aesthetician I've been working with has really impressed me so I'm excited to get these.


Congrats on the sale. Enjoy your daughters Birthday!


----------



## dcooney4

essiedub said:


> The coach is gorgeous!


Thank You!


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> I don’t know this one. Sounds like it’s struck a chord with a few tPFers though! I’m in the U.K. so it was Next Directory that I was thinking of. Clothes, home wear and gifts but nothing that arrived in a box with tissue! That’s more the kind of shopping I do 20 years later and with a bigger budget.


I sell on Poshmark and always wrap with tissue and add a hand written note, no matter how large or small the purchase. I makes people so happy. When I get the reviews on how much they enjoyed everything ,it makes my day.


----------



## missie1

More bags said:


> She’s gorgeous missie!


Thanks


----------



## missie1

dcooney4 said:


> That is pretty. Is that silver hardware?


Yes it has a muted silver hardware


----------



## jblended

I mentioned last week that I ordered a custom bag off of Etsy that would take 3 months to produce. Well, this morning I wrote to the seller and cancelled it. I figured that as much as I would enjoy something new to brighten my mood in these dark times, there is absolutely no need for it precisely because of these dark times. I can always re-order when the odds of me going out and actually using the bag are better. There's no point bringing in something new that will sit on a shelf.

I asked the seller to deduct a fee from my refund for any time and effort she'd put in thus far (it's been exactly 11 days since I ordered so she may have started working on it), and I left that fee for her to calculate at her discretion, but she kindly refunded the full amount because she had not started working on it yet and she understood my reasons for cancelling the order. How lovely is that? It really made my day because I felt a human connection in that moment.

For now, I'm reaffirming my resolution to shop my own bag closet and enjoy the bounty I have.


----------



## momasaurus

Rhl2987 said:


> I was able to sell my big ticket item and shipped it off today! I am very happy about that. The thrill I get from selling makes me want to sell other big ticket bags and jewelry items in my collection! I know I'd lose money on some but I'd still get a lot back. Does anyone else have that? I enjoy selling my lower priced items but get a real thrill when the more expensive items sell.
> 
> The Chanel sneakers I ordered last week arrived and I like them and they're very comfortable. I think I'll wear a fun pair of shoes out on my walk tomorrow, especially because it's my daughter's birthday!
> 
> I have been wanting a belt bag for awhile now, to wear over one shoulder or around the waist. I think it would be practical with a baby and easy to use. I saw the exact one I've been wanting (a shearling bag) on TheRealReal at a decent price. I haven't purchased it yet so I'll probably wait overnight to decide.
> 
> I'm loving my new skincare regime (my skin has truly not felt this good ever), so I returned a slew of unused products that I bought recently as stores were discounting them. I sent returns to Nordstrom, Neiman, and Naturopathica. The money I get back will pay for all of the recent skincare I bought, and also some of the micro current and LED little gadgets I decided to try out. I wonder how they will do for my skin. The aesthetician I've been working with has really impressed me so I'm excited to get these.


This all sounds great! I also love selling stuff. Well, I also love buying stuff, so.....But I know what you mean!
Happy Birthday to your daughter! In my town you can arrange for the fire department to come (they warn everyone in the neighborhood!) and they blow the horns and sirens, I think.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> I think this is it… the feeling of accomplishment. I've been feeling as though so much is out of my control (which it is!!!) that if I can locate something we're short of, or solve a problem with a teensy purchase, I've taken back some of that control.
> 
> Recently I've been researching face masks. I know that eventually Mr. PG and I will have to venture out of our house. Not yet, certainly, and when we do eventually go out, it will only be for essential purposes. But we can't stay inside our house for the next 18 months (or however long it takes for a vaccine to be developed). So that means we're going to need masks that fit, and that protect us. Not medical-grade masks, because these must be reserved for health care workers. But I've been spending a lot of time on line studying viable alternatives. I don't find it stressful, because we're not rushing to leave the house. I find it empowering.


Such a good point. I think these researches and purchases help us feel just a bit in control. That definitely helps!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Congrats on your big ticket sale. That must be a huge relief.
> 
> And I'm so please for you that your new skin care regimen is working out for you. Have you been not wearing makeup while you've been working from home, and do you think that's also contributing to the positive changes you're seeing? I only ask because I rarely wear makeup these days (only eye makeup every once in a great while, when I feel like putting in the effort) and I definitely think my skin looks better.


What is mask-wearing going to do to lipstick sales and use? I'm even thinking about scarves - they need to co-ordinate with the mask color now. oooof.
Oddly, now we will wear lipstick at home for video-conferencing, etc., but not outside.


----------



## missie1

Sparkletastic said:


> They did. Did everyone see they’re going into bankruptcy?  I wonder what changes will occur after they restructure.


I Wonder if Chanel and Cartier will pull their boutiques?   That will only leave us with Chanel in our local Saks.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

My impulse purchase crossbody bag arrived today. I´m really happy with it. No regrets! 
It´s by abro, really nice quality and the hardware is silver. Plus it is almost new. I paid 35 Euro which is a very good price considering this was 230 Euro new. The tag came with it. 




It´s small, but fits my essentials: 




Btw: I finally found a key strap to replace my shabby felt one! It´s from a small company that makes dog collars and leashes. Basic, but great quality.


----------



## ElectricBoots

I missed the color post Sunday but here is my Gucci metallic gold Matelasse Marmont bag.


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> My impulse purchase crossbody bag arrived today. I´m really happy with it. No regrets!
> It´s by abro, really nice quality and the hardware is silver. Plus it is almost new. I paid 35 Euro which is a very good price considering this was 230 Euro new. The tag came with it.
> 
> View attachment 4714769
> 
> 
> It´s small, but fits my essentials:
> 
> View attachment 4714770
> 
> 
> Btw: I finally found a key strap to replace my shabby felt one! It´s from a small company that makes dog collars and leashes. Basic, but great quality.


Congratulations on your cute bag! I like the strap.


----------



## More bags

ElectricBoots said:


> I missed the color post Sunday but here is my Gucci metallic gold Matelasse Marmont bag.


Fun bag, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> Let me know what you decide. DH has a doctor's appointment next month that has to be in person. He is very worried. He is required to wear a mask. I haven't made any yet. I hope to find a better alternative than just a simple cloth mask.


I’ve read that including some sort of filter in between the two layers of cloth is supposed to help. A HEPA vacuum cleaner is supposed to be a  good choice. I have no expertise in this area so I’d verify this but wanted to share. 





momasaurus said:


> What is mask-wearing going to do to lipstick sales and use? I'm even thinking about scarves - they need to co-ordinate with the mask color now. oooof.
> Oddly, now we will wear lipstick at home for video-conferencing, etc., but not outside.


I pray the mask wearing is short term.  





missie1 said:


> I Wonder if Chanel and Cartier will pull their boutiques?   That will only leave us with Chanel in our local Saks.


I enjoy the shopping here but, oddly, we have no local Saks. 





ElectricBoots said:


> I missed the color post Sunday but here is my Gucci metallic gold Matelasse Marmont bag.


 This is GORGEOUS!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> My impulse purchase crossbody bag arrived today. I´m really happy with it. No regrets!
> It´s by abro, really nice quality and the hardware is silver. Plus it is almost new. I paid 35 Euro which is a very good price considering this was 230 Euro new. The tag came with it.
> 
> View attachment 4714769
> 
> 
> It´s small, but fits my essentials:
> 
> View attachment 4714770
> 
> 
> Btw: I finally found a key strap to replace my shabby felt one! It´s from a small company that makes dog collars and leashes. Basic, but great quality.


I really like this. I am in a camera bag faze.


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> My impulse purchase crossbody bag arrived today. I´m really happy with it. No regrets!
> It´s by abro, really nice quality and the hardware is silver. Plus it is almost new. I paid 35 Euro which is a very good price considering this was 230 Euro new. The tag came with it.
> 
> View attachment 4714769
> 
> 
> It´s small, but fits my essentials:
> 
> View attachment 4714770
> 
> 
> Btw: I finally found a key strap to replace my shabby felt one! It´s from a small company that makes dog collars and leashes. Basic, but great quality.


Nice! 


ElectricBoots said:


> I missed the color post Sunday but here is my Gucci metallic gold Matelasse Marmont bag.


Whoa… that's fabulous!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> I really like this. I am in a camera bag faze.


Thank-you! It´s not my dream crossbody, but a nice every day small errands kind of purse plus I can use the strap on other bags, too.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Rhl2987 said:


> My Dad used to collect catalogues. Who knows why! But he would file them away in his filing cabinets in the basement every single month. I have a bad feeling they're still in storage in the basement in our old TV room that is now full of boxes.



The old catalogues will be a prescious archive!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> I will try again at some point but it is not a rush. It would have been fun but I am not giving rights to anyone. I had tried another company but the quality was not great.  Back to looking at real bags. Lol


Giving up the rights to your artwork would be a shame! 
As you are such an accomplished artist and like to try new techniques why don´t you get some fabric paints and a plain beach bag and do the artwork directly on it?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> I only have one bag listed for sale and I keep getting ridiculous messages on it.
> 
> For example, someone just offered me half the price for it.
> 
> I’m puzzled by the psychology of lowball offers. I can’t see that they ever work. Am I wrong? I have negotiated up to abut 15% off a list price of a bag. But, honestly, I usually price them just under market and stick and stay.
> 
> Have you ever accepted a low ball offer. For the purposes of this discussion, let’s say that’s 30% or more of the price. If you have was it for a lower priced item or something expensive?



Bold lowball offers do work in other fields like buying vintage clothes which in fact are often enough only old clothes in dire need of a wash and lots of repairs not many people are willing to make. 
When I like something that is obviously overpriced I sometimes do send a cheeky very low offer to say: "let´s play and find an adequate price!" 
Most of the times this will lead into negotiations and the final price will still be a lot lower than the listing price. I´ve got lucky several times and had my offers accepted when I did them on several items from the same seller. Selling a box full of old clothes for cheap individual prices is so much easier to handle than waiting for individual buyers. Plus: I pay promptly and never complain as I know what to expect. 

I can´t imagine this price game to work on valuable items, though.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> I sell on Poshmark and always wrap with tissue and add a hand written note, no matter how large or small the purchase. I makes people so happy. When I get the reviews on how much they enjoyed everything ,it makes my day.



That´s lovely and thoughtful!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> Congratulations on your cute bag! I like the strap.



Thank-you! I love the strap, too- it will come handy for other bags, too. It´s so much nicer than the standard replacement straps on the market.


----------



## Rhl2987

momasaurus said:


> This all sounds great! I also love selling stuff. Well, I also love buying stuff, so.....But I know what you mean!
> Happy Birthday to your daughter! In my town you can arrange for the fire department to come (they warn everyone in the neighborhood!) and they blow the horns and sirens, I think.


I also love buying stuff!! I think I love selling it almost as much, but it's most fun when you can sell and buy at the same time.

Goodness, that's sweet! I wish I could see that!


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve read that including some sort of filter in between the two layers of cloth is supposed to help. A HEPA vacuum cleaner is supposed to be a  good choice. I have no expertise in this area so I’d verify this but wanted to share. I pray the mask wearing is short term.  I enjoy the shopping here but, oddly, we have no local Saks.  This is GORGEOUS!


I looked it up. A vacuum cleaner bag is best at blocking virus but you can't breathe through it. So the consensus is a very high thread count fabric, like a pillowcase. I don't want to cut up any of our pillowcases so I'll have to see what else I can use.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Bold lowball offers do work in other fields like buying vintage clothes which in fact are often enough only old clothes in dire need of a wash and lots of repairs not many people are willing to make.
> When I like something that is obviously overpriced I sometimes do send a cheeky very low offer to say: "let´s play and find an adequate price!"
> Most of the times this will lead into negotiations and the final price will still be a lot lower than the listing price. I´ve got lucky several times and had my offers accepted when I did them on several items from the same seller. Selling a box full of old clothes for cheap individual prices is so much easier to handle than waiting for individual buyers. Plus: I pay promptly and never complain as I know what to expect.
> 
> I can´t imagine this price game to work on valuable items, though.


Some sellers will block a buyer who sends very low offers. Once you are blocked, you are blocked forever from that seller, unless she changes it. Some people get insulted.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Giving up the rights to your artwork would be a shame!
> As you are such an accomplished artist and like to try new techniques why don´t you get some fabric paints and a plain beach bag and do the artwork directly on it?


That is not a bad idea.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> That´s lovely and thoughtful!


They actually suggest you do this, but I find it is much nicer to get something that is sent with care. So I try to do the same.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I looked it up. A vacuum cleaner bag is best at blocking virus but you can't breathe through it. So the consensus is a very high thread count fabric, like a pillowcase. I don't want to cut up any of our pillowcases so I'll have to see what else I can use.


Oh I did not think of that. I recently bought new pillow cases but have not used them yet. Now it is time to switch and I can use the old ones as masks. Thanks!


----------



## jblended

cowgirlsboots said:


> My impulse purchase crossbody bag arrived today. I´m really happy with it. No regrets!
> It´s by abro, really nice quality and the hardware is silver. Plus it is almost new. I paid 35 Euro which is a very good price considering this was 230 Euro new. The tag came with it.
> 
> View attachment 4714769
> 
> 
> It´s small, but fits my essentials:
> 
> View attachment 4714770
> 
> 
> Btw: I finally found a key strap to replace my shabby felt one! It´s from a small company that makes dog collars and leashes. Basic, but great quality.



I love that bag! Nice find. This is my usual style, zip top camera bag. So handy and easy to get in and out of. I have an old one like it (no brand) that I put a men's metal bowtie on to make it looks a bit more interesting. It's become one of my everyday bags.

Were you the one who posted about wanting a small quilted camera bag up-thread? Sorry, I can't seem to find that original post but, for whomever was asking, you can probably find a Henri Bendel crossbody on the secondhand market for a good price. I think those bags fit the description of what you're looking for exactly.



whateve said:


> I looked it up. A vacuum cleaner bag is best at blocking virus but you can't breathe through it. So the consensus is a very high thread count fabric, like a pillowcase. I don't want to cut up any of our pillowcases so I'll have to see what else I can use.


I have read that a coffee filter inside a scarf is just as effective. Version 2 in this article:
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/apr/06/how-to-make-no-sew-face-mask-coronavirus


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> Some sellers will block a buyer who sends very low offers. Once you are blocked, you are blocked forever from that seller, unless she changes it. Some people get insulted.


I am learning quite a bit here. Though I would not lowball an expensive bag.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> They actually suggest you do this, but I find it is much nicer to get something that is sent with care. So I try to do the same.


I wrap things very carefully, probably too carefully. I think I'm a little obsessive. I think of all the things that could happen to the package. The first layer is tissue. Then a plastic bag or bubble wrap. Then if I'm shipping in a box, I surround the item with air pockets or newspaper so it won't move around. There is always a thank you note written on the packing slip. For sites that don't provide a packing slip, I create my own. I used to use cards but I don't anymore. If I'm shipping in a bubble or Tyvek envelope, depending on the item, I might wrap it in cardboard. I just shipped something small that was new in box. I didn't want the box to be damaged so I wrapped it in bubble wrap and put it in another box and then put that box in the bubble mailer.


----------



## dcooney4

I have been listing stuff like crazy because I am so bored and needed a quick break from everything else.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> I love that bag! Nice find. This is my usual style, zip top camera bag. So handy and easy to get in and out of. I have an old one like it (no brand) that I put a men's metal bowtie on to make it looks a bit more interesting. It's become one of my everyday bags.
> 
> Were you the one who posted about wanting a small quilted camera bag up-thread? Sorry, I can't seem to find that original post but, for whomever was asking, you can probably find a Henri Bendel crossbody on the secondhand market for a good price. I think those bags fit the description of what you're looking for exactly.
> 
> 
> I have read that a coffee filter inside a scarf is just as effective. Version 2 in this article:
> https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/apr/06/how-to-make-no-sew-face-mask-coronavirus


I have the small Henri Bendel quilted crossbody.

We don't drink coffee so I don't have coffee filters. I wonder what else I could use.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Metallic week!
> 
> Metallics are my favorite neutral! I’ve actively curated these colors and, as a result, have had lots of movement amongst my metallics - I think all for the better.
> 
> _*2016:*_
> • Silver no name leather clutch
> • Miu Miu pewter lamb small shopping tote
> • Prada gold snakeskin embellished jute tote
> • Michael Kors gold bucket bag
> • Proenza Schouler Small Courier in silver with mixed s&g hw
> View attachment 4713818
> View attachment 4713817
> 
> *2020:*
> • Dior silver microcannage Diorama
> • Miu Miu pewter lamb small shopping tote
> • Fendi silver calfskin tube floral WOC
> • Chanel gold lambskin new medium Boy
> • (pictured above & still have) Prada gold snakeskin embellished jute tote.
> View attachment 4713819



A much choicer collection (although I did like that Summery Prada)


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> Metallic bags
> I've had these since 2011 and 2012. Both are Coach Poppy.



Beautiful blue!


----------



## papertiger

muchstuff said:


> Initially I thought so too. I know nothing about Hermes bags and the numbers and sizes...but this angle looks promising...I have a Bal besace bag that has no depth all but it's large enough that it works for me. It's structure I don't really like. The leather on that trim looks nice and soft though so the structure would be softened by the leather.
> View attachment 4713882



Trim II

The Trim I is basically flat


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> I only have these metallics left. The blue jack Gomme Tote at the bottom is my summer knockabout tote. The Mz I just listed and the coach is staying.



I like the first (is that the Mz?) It looks like it's about to hit the slopes and go skiing


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> I only have one bag listed for sale and I keep getting ridiculous messages on it.
> 
> For example, someone just offered me half the price for it.
> 
> I’m puzzled by the psychology of lowball offers. I can’t see that they ever work. Am I wrong? I have negotiated up to abut 15% off a list price of a bag. But, honestly, I usually price them just under market and stick and stay.
> 
> Have you ever accepted a low ball offer. For the purposes of this discussion, let’s say that’s 30% or more of the price. If you have was it for a lower priced item or something expensive?



No. I never change my MO whatever the price. If people are watching week after week it usually means they're professional, have a similar item or are waiting for me to get bored and lower the price. I never lower my prices or accept offers because I'm very reasonable. I've sold to TV and film all over the world, I know what vintage is worth, I'm not giving it away coz I won't get any item again. Sometimes I put the price up to be perverse, the couple of times I've done it twice in a row and someone's then bought it straight away - if you want it you'll have to pay. Happened with a pair of Fred of Paris vintage glasses that were very rare (and gold) and another time with a miniature Lalique perfume set bottle that was sold out online. I am very 'take no prisoners'.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> For a lower priced item. She now has it listed for double what she paid but it is not moving. I was happy to get this very heavy solid silver necklace out as it hurt my neck to wear it.



Sounds lovely!

Is all this stuff just going around e_bay or does it find its forever home?

I have some faceted onyx beads and another necklace row of round amandine garnets , they are so heavy they give me a headache. I keep them because (one again) my mother gave them to me but wow, who designs this stuff?

The worst are heavy earrings though. I'd sell get rid of heavy earrings.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> I forgot this metallic bag. It came just before the lockdown so I have never used it.



That's going to be major fun!


----------



## papertiger

I've just been told we're probably going to be working remotely 'till September 

I am now reduced to wearing my designer gear to go for circular walks and doing the garden. Yesterday in Chanel and H (and M&S) I delivered a chocolate birthday cake to a friend's house, left it by the door with the card and texted, then left. He was so touched and happy (he lives alone). Today he brought half back for DH and myself so we could have a piece too. Not sure that's strictly according to social distancing rules but DH ate my share anyway....


----------



## papertiger

missie1 said:


> Metallic Turquoise Chanel Reissue



This is so beautiful, love it


----------



## papertiger

Rhl2987 said:


> I was able to sell my big ticket item and shipped it off today! I am very happy about that. The thrill I get from selling makes me want to sell other big ticket bags and jewelry items in my collection! I know I'd lose money on some but I'd still get a lot back. Does anyone else have that? I enjoy selling my lower priced items but get a real thrill when the more expensive items sell.
> 
> The Chanel sneakers I ordered last week arrived and I like them and they're very comfortable. I think I'll wear a fun pair of shoes out on my walk tomorrow, especially because it's my daughter's birthday!
> 
> I have been wanting a belt bag for awhile now, to wear over one shoulder or around the waist. I think it would be practical with a baby and easy to use. I saw the exact one I've been wanting (a shearling bag) on TheRealReal at a decent price. I haven't purchased it yet so I'll probably wait overnight to decide.
> 
> I'm loving my new skincare regime (my skin has truly not felt this good ever), so I returned a slew of unused products that I bought recently as stores were discounting them. I sent returns to Nordstrom, Neiman, and Naturopathica. The money I get back will pay for all of the recent skincare I bought, and also some of the micro current and LED little gadgets I decided to try out. I wonder how they will do for my skin. The aesthetician I've been working with has really impressed me so I'm excited to get these.



Happy Bday to you DD and have fun wearing you new shoes 

Please let us know how you get on with your skincare and what works/doesn't work


----------



## papertiger

jblended said:


> I mentioned last week that I ordered a custom bag off of Etsy that would take 3 months to produce. Well, this morning I wrote to the seller and cancelled it. I figured that as much as I would enjoy something new to brighten my mood in these dark times, there is absolutely no need for it precisely because of these dark times. I can always re-order when the odds of me going out and actually using the bag are better. There's no point bringing in something new that will sit on a shelf.
> 
> I asked the seller to deduct a fee from my refund for any time and effort she'd put in thus far (it's been exactly 11 days since I ordered so she may have started working on it), and I left that fee for her to calculate at her discretion, but she kindly refunded the full amount because she had not started working on it yet and she understood my reasons for cancelling the order. How lovely is that? It really made my day because I felt a human connection in that moment.
> 
> For now, I'm reaffirming my resolution to shop my own bag closet and enjoy the bounty I have.



Well done on both counts and to her for being so nice about it. Can't be easy being in business these days.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> I like the first (is that the Mz?) It looks like it's about to hit the slopes and go skiing


Yes that is the Mz Wallace Mini Metro in Steel.


----------



## papertiger

ElectricBoots said:


> I missed the color post Sunday but here is my Gucci metallic gold Matelasse Marmont bag.



Wow, looks amazing! I hope you posted that on the Gucci forum.


----------



## muchstuff

papertiger said:


> Trim II
> 
> The Trim I is basically flat


Ah, thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Let me know what you decide. DH has a doctor's appointment next month that has to be in person. He is very worried. He is required to wear a mask. I haven't made any yet. I hope to find a better alternative than just a simple cloth mask.


I'll DM you.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> This all sounds great! I also love selling stuff. Well, I also love buying stuff, so.....But I know what you mean!
> Happy Birthday to your daughter! In my town you can arrange for the fire department to come (they warn everyone in the neighborhood!) and they blow the horns and sirens, I think.


Isn't that a terrific idea!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> *What is mask-wearing going to do to lipstick sales and use? *I'm even thinking about scarves - they need to co-ordinate with the mask color now. oooof.
> Oddly, now we will wear lipstick at home for video-conferencing, etc., but not outside.


I hadn't thought of that… oh, gosh, and I had just bought that lovely new Hermès lipstick!!!

Color-coordinating your mask with your scarf. I see a new thread, @momasaurus !


----------



## Vintage Leather

Sparkletastic said:


> I only have one bag listed for sale and I keep getting ridiculous messages on it.
> 
> For example, someone just offered me half the price for it.
> 
> I’m puzzled by the psychology of lowball offers. I can’t see that they ever work. Am I wrong? I have negotiated up to abut 15% off a list price of a bag. But, honestly, I usually price them just under market and stick and stay.
> 
> Have you ever accepted a low ball offer. For the purposes of this discussion, let’s say that’s 30% or more of the price. If you have was it for a lower priced item or something expensive?



I tend to price my items high - basically 20% to 40% more than I want to make - and I’ll accept lowball offers (up to 40% off my listed price) if it’s 1) something I’d donate if I can’t sell it and 2) if I don’t know how I’d sell it for more.

What drives me crazy is when I get tons of lowball offers on things I know I can sell for more. No, I’m not selling vintage 1 though 4 series Chanel bags for $99.  Yes, I will sell a Bottega Veneta velvet evening bag for $99. One of these, I can sell at consignment for $300. The other one, I can sell through a consignment shop for about  $35.

I will extend a lower offer than I’m willing to pay with the understanding that they will counter. But my idea of a lowball offer is 30% off. Not 80%!!!


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> My impulse purchase crossbody bag arrived today. I´m really happy with it. No regrets!
> It´s by abro, really nice quality and the hardware is silver. Plus it is almost new. I paid 35 Euro which is a very good price considering this was 230 Euro new. The tag came with it.
> 
> View attachment 4714769
> 
> 
> It´s small, but fits my essentials:
> 
> View attachment 4714770
> 
> 
> Btw: I finally found a key strap to replace my shabby felt one! It´s from a small company that makes dog collars and leashes. Basic, but great quality.


That's a nice looking bag. Perfect size, and the leather looks like it's good quality. 
I love the strap. Is that the strap that came with the bag, or did you add it on?


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I wrap things very carefully, probably too carefully. I think I'm a little obsessive. I think of all the things that could happen to the package. The first layer is tissue. Then a plastic bag or bubble wrap. Then if I'm shipping in a box, I surround the item with air pockets or newspaper so it won't move around. There is always a thank you note written on the packing slip. For sites that don't provide a packing slip, I create my own. I used to use cards but I don't anymore. If I'm shipping in a bubble or Tyvek envelope, depending on the item, I might wrap it in cardboard. I just shipped something small that was new in box. I didn't want the box to be damaged so I wrapped it in bubble wrap and put it in another box and then put that box in the bubble mailer.


I haven't sold for years, but as a buyer I always appreciate when a seller wraps carefully like this. I make it a point to leave excellent feedback on the site when I see this sort of attention to detail.


----------



## papertiger

My current metallics

1. Back right, not sure you can see it but Balenciaga Holiday Silver mirror-leather Bowler weekender (or bowling - one or the other can't remember). Love this bag, rain just runs off. It's a very camera shy bag.

2. Better pic Gucci leather hearts Boston (Valentine's from DH) 11 years old and worn perhaps twice a year but can't sell coz I don't think 'he' will ever buy me anything if I ever did. On the good side they sell for more than he bought it for new. For some reason it's become quite a cult classic. Nice for picnics etc.

3 Gucci Silver Romy clutch (bottom, right). Fab evening bag, I love it, so easy and perfect size for evening. Hardware is amazing.

4. Gucci Solid silver and gold minaudière (was my mother's). Gd knows where and when I'll ever where this.

5. One of my first 'designer bags' bought new Tanner Krolle silver Latch bag. I remember _lusting_ after this bag, dreaming and dreaming and then marched into Selfridges in a cold sweat, bang! Student grant diminished. It has black suede lining and is beautifully made but it's a huge shoulder bag, not easy to carry at all. This one was designed by Quentin Macakay. Chanel have owned TK for years, let's hope they revive their fortunes.

6. BV gunmetal woven hobo, one of my favourite bags (I'm saying that a lot ha ha ) and I wear it it so much.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> I've just been told we're probably going to be working remotely 'till September
> 
> *I am now reduced to wearing my designer gear to go for circular walks and doing the garden*. Yesterday in Chanel and H (and M&S) I delivered a chocolate birthday cake to a friend's house, left it by the door with the card and texted, then left. He was so touched and happy (he lives alone). Today he brought half back for DH and myself so we could have a piece too. Not sure that's strictly according to social distancing rules but DH ate my share anyway....


Same! 
Today I'm wearing an Akris jacket that I found in a consignment shop (for a steal) the week before California went into lockdown. It's black, pinched in slightly at the waist, zips up the front, fully lined, with gunmetal hardware touches. I was so excited with my find, and then there it was, sitting in the closet. So today I decided there was no reason I couldn't wear it inside the house and on a neighborhood walk!


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> I sell on Poshmark and always wrap with tissue and add a hand written note, no matter how large or small the purchase. I makes people so happy. When I get the reviews on how much they enjoyed everything ,it makes my day.


I couldn’t agree more. Beautiful wrapping and care and attention makes the whole experience so much better. That’s a lovely thing to do!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> My current metallics
> 
> 1. Back right, not sure you can see it but Balenciaga Holiday Silver mirror-leather Bowler weekender (or bowling - one or the other can't remember). Love this bag, rain just runs off. It's a very camera shy bag.
> 
> 2. Better pic Gucci leather hearts Boston (Valentine's from DH) 11 years old and worn perhaps twice a year but can't sell coz I don't think 'he' will ever buy me anything if I ever did. On the good side they sell for more than he bought it for new. For some reason it's become quite a cult classic. Nice for picnics etc.
> 
> 3 Gucci Silver Romy clutch (bottom, right). Fab evening bag, I love it, so easy and perfect size for evening. Hardware is amazing.
> 
> 4. Gucci Solid silver and gold minaudière (was my mother's). Gd knows where and when I'll ever where this.
> 
> 5. One of my first 'designer bags' bought new Tanner Krolle silver Latch bag. I remember _lusting_ after this bag, dreaming and dreaming and then marched into Selfridges in a cold sweat, bang! Student grant diminished. It has black suede lining and is beautifully made but it's a huge shoulder bag, not easy to carry at all. This one was designed by Quentin Macakay. Chanel have owned TK for years, let's hope they revive their fortunes.
> 
> 6. BV gunmetal woven hobo, one of my favourite bags (I'm saying that a lot ha ha ) and I wear it it so much.



Great collection, @papertiger . I love the story about the Gucci bag with the hearts. 

The BV hobo is such a classic. Am I correct that BV is no longer making intrecciato bags? Or, at least, they do seem to be, but only with thick strips of leather… not the skinny ones that were their trademark. Is it a cost factor? Or just that they were looking for something new and different?


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Initially I thought so too. I know nothing about Hermes bags and the numbers and sizes...but this angle looks promising...I have a Bal besace bag that has no depth all but it's large enough that it works for me. It's structure I don't really like. The leather on that trim looks nice and soft though so the structure would be softened by the leather.
> View attachment 4713882


The Trim II has the gusset (in the picture). the Trim I, the one made famous by Jackie O, does not have a gusset and lies flat like the Bal Besace. The larger sizes seem to be slouchier, although that also depends on the leather. Also, the earlier versions did not have a top zip, but later versions did (at least, I think that is the case).


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Same!
> Today I'm wearing an Akris jacket that I found in a consignment shop (for a steal) the week before California went into lockdown. It's black, pinched in slightly at the waist, zips up the front, fully lined, with gunmetal hardware touches. I was so excited with my find, and then there it was, sitting in the closet. So today I decided there was no reason I couldn't wear it inside the house and on a neighborhood walk!



That's the spirit! 

Love Akris, one of the costliest RTW on Earth and always very modern and beautifully made. It sounds beautiful, I wonder if they even even knew what it was.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Great collection, @papertiger . I love the story about the Gucci bag with the hearts.
> 
> The BV hobo is such a classic. Am I correct that BV is no longer making intrecciato bags? Or, at least, they do seem to be, but only with thick strips of leather… not the skinny ones that were their trademark. Is it a cost factor? Or just that they were looking for something new and different?



It's all a bit up in the air at BV. they are making some _intreccio_ (woven) bags like the Jodie and others, some have an interesting weave, but very expensive. The wide strap ones leave me cold, they remind me of the bags made of of recycled seatbelts (I actually like that idea - but not when paying $4K for a bag).


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> The Trim II has the gusset (in the picture). the Trim I, the one made famous by Jackie O, does not have a gusset and lies flat like the Bal Besace. The larger sizes seem to be slouchier, although that also depends on the leather. Also, the earlier versions did not have a top zip, but later versions did (at least, I think that is the case).


Potentially another bag to put on the list .


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> That's the spirit!
> 
> Love Akris, one of the costliest RTW on Earth and always very modern and beautifully made. It sounds beautiful, I wonder if they even even knew what it was.


It's possible that they didn't… although this shop had a number of high-end items. I am blown away by the quality of this jacket. Finally took it off a few minutes ago, because I'm about to start cooking dinner. But this may become my "go to" outfit for the duration. Black Akris jacket, a J Crew fitted tee, and fitted jeans. Oh, and earrings, because I'm channeling @missie1 !


----------



## missie1

ElainePG said:


> It's possible that they didn't… although this shop had a number of high-end items. I am blown away by the quality of this jacket. Finally took it off a few minutes ago, because I'm about to start cooking dinner. But this may become my "go to" outfit for the duration. Black Akris jacket, a J Crew fitted tee, and fitted jeans. Oh, and earrings, because I'm channeling @missie1 !


Yes Elaine gotta have your earrings


----------



## missie1

papertiger said:


> This is so beautiful, love it


Thanks.  It’s one of my favorites that I only carry in summer.


----------



## missie1

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve read that including some sort of filter in between the two layers of cloth is supposed to help. A HEPA vacuum cleaner is supposed to be a  good choice. I have no expertise in this area so I’d verify this but wanted to share. I pray the mask wearing is short term.  I enjoy the shopping here but, oddly, we have no local Saks.  This is GORGEOUS!


I love Saks. They have such better merchandise than Neimans IMO. Even though they carry same brands Neimans clothes feel slightly matronly in comparison to Saks  clothes which tend to be more edgy.


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> My current metallics
> 
> 1. Back right, not sure you can see it but Balenciaga Holiday Silver mirror-leather Bowler weekender (or bowling - one or the other can't remember). Love this bag, rain just runs off. It's a very camera shy bag.
> 
> 2. Better pic Gucci leather hearts Boston (Valentine's from DH) 11 years old and worn perhaps twice a year but can't sell coz I don't think 'he' will ever buy me anything if I ever did. On the good side they sell for more than he bought it for new. For some reason it's become quite a cult classic. Nice for picnics etc.
> 
> 3 Gucci Silver Romy clutch (bottom, right). Fab evening bag, I love it, so easy and perfect size for evening. Hardware is amazing.
> 
> 4. Gucci Solid silver and gold minaudière (was my mother's). Gd knows where and when I'll ever where this.
> 
> 5. One of my first 'designer bags' bought new Tanner Krolle silver Latch bag. I remember _lusting_ after this bag, dreaming and dreaming and then marched into Selfridges in a cold sweat, bang! Student grant diminished. It has black suede lining and is beautifully made but it's a huge shoulder bag, not easy to carry at all. This one was designed by Quentin Macakay. Chanel have owned TK for years, let's hope they revive their fortunes.
> 
> 6. BV gunmetal woven hobo, one of my favourite bags (I'm saying that a lot ha ha ) and I wear it it so much.


What an eclectic collection! I love the BV and the Gucci clutch. Lol about the Bal being camera shy. I bet it is beautiful IRL. About the Gucci Boston, I understand how DHs are about when they buy you a bag. There is a bag I bought once when DH was in the store with me. I picked it out but he considers it a gift from him since he was there. He was a little sad when I sold it. I didn't think it would bother him since I used it for years and it wasn't like he picked it out.


----------



## keodi

missie1 said:


> Metallic Turquoise Chanel Reissue


Beautiful! I love the colour..



Rhl2987 said:


> *I was able to sell my big ticket item and shipped it off today!* I am very happy about that. The thrill I get from selling makes me want to sell other big ticket bags and jewelry items in my collection! I know I'd lose money on some but I'd still get a lot back. Does anyone else have that? I enjoy selling my lower priced items but get a real thrill when the more expensive items sell.
> 
> The Chanel sneakers I ordered last week arrived and I like them and they're very comfortable. *I think I'll wear a fun pair of shoes out on my walk tomorrow, especially because it's my daughter's birthday!*
> 
> I have been wanting a belt bag for awhile now, to wear over one shoulder or around the waist. I think it would be practical with a baby and easy to use. I saw the exact one I've been wanting (a shearling bag) on TheRealReal at a decent price. I haven't purchased it yet so I'll probably wait overnight to decide.
> 
> I'm loving my new skincare regime (my skin has truly not felt this good ever), so I returned a slew of unused products that I bought recently as stores were discounting them. I sent returns to Nordstrom, Neiman, and Naturopathica. The money I get back will pay for all of the recent skincare I bought, and also some of the micro current and LED little gadgets I decided to try out. I wonder how they will do for my skin. The aesthetician I've been working with has really impressed me so I'm excited to get these.


Congratulations on making a sale!!! very exciting! doesn't feel great to have a skin care routine you're happy with? I'm glad you've loving the results.  I can't wait until I see my aesthetician  again. Happy birthday to your daughter.


----------



## ElectricBoots

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve read that including some sort of filter in between the two layers of cloth is supposed to help. A HEPA vacuum cleaner is supposed to be a  good choice. I have no expertise in this area so I’d verify this but wanted to share. I pray the mask wearing is short term.  I enjoy the shopping here but, oddly, we have no local Saks.  This is GORGEOUS!


Thanks! It is one of my favs!


----------



## ElectricBoots

Cookiefiend said:


> Nice!
> 
> Whoa… that's fabulous!


Thank you I really love it!


----------



## ElectricBoots

papertiger said:


> Wow, looks amazing! I hope you posted that on the Gucci forum.


Thank you! I dont think I ever did. I purchased about a year ago.


----------



## keodi

cowgirlsboots said:


> My impulse purchase crossbody bag arrived today. I´m really happy with it. No regrets!
> It´s by abro, really nice quality and the hardware is silver. Plus it is almost new. I paid 35 Euro which is a very good price considering this was 230 Euro new. The tag came with it.
> 
> View attachment 4714769
> 
> 
> It´s small, but fits my essentials:
> 
> View attachment 4714770
> 
> 
> Btw: I finally found a key strap to replace my shabby felt one! It´s from a small company that makes dog collars and leashes. Basic, but great quality.


I like the bag, looks very practical!


ElectricBoots said:


> I missed the color post Sunday but here is my Gucci metallic gold Matelasse Marmont bag.


Nice I like the colour!


papertiger said:


> My current metallics
> 
> 1. Back right, not sure you can see it but Balenciaga Holiday Silver mirror-leather Bowler weekender (or bowling - one or the other can't remember). Love this bag, rain just runs off. It's a very camera shy bag.
> 
> 2. Better pic Gucci leather hearts Boston (Valentine's from DH) 11 years old and worn perhaps twice a year but can't sell coz I don't think 'he' will ever buy me anything if I ever did. On the good side they sell for more than he bought it for new. For some reason it's become quite a cult classic. Nice for picnics etc.
> 
> 3 Gucci Silver Romy clutch (bottom, right). Fab evening bag, I love it, so easy and perfect size for evening. Hardware is amazing.
> 
> 4. Gucci Solid silver and gold minaudière (was my mother's). Gd knows where and when I'll ever where this.
> 
> 5. One of my first 'designer bags' bought new Tanner Krolle silver Latch bag. I remember _lusting_ after this bag, dreaming and dreaming and then marched into Selfridges in a cold sweat, bang! Student grant diminished. It has black suede lining and is beautifully made but it's a huge shoulder bag, not easy to carry at all. This one was designed by Quentin Macakay. Chanel have owned TK for years, let's hope they revive their fortunes.
> 
> 6. BV gunmetal woven hobo, one of my favourite bags (I'm saying that a lot ha ha ) and I wear it it so much.


nice metallics!


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> I wrap things very carefully, probably too carefully. I think I'm a little obsessive. I think of all the things that could happen to the package. The first layer is tissue. Then a plastic bag or bubble wrap. Then if I'm shipping in a box, I surround the item with air pockets or newspaper so it won't move around. There is always a thank you note written on the packing slip. For sites that don't provide a packing slip, I create my own. I used to use cards but I don't anymore. If I'm shipping in a bubble or Tyvek envelope, depending on the item, I might wrap it in cardboard. I just shipped something small that was new in box. I didn't want the box to be damaged so I wrapped it in bubble wrap and put it in another box and then put that box in the bubble mailer.


Wow. That's lovely of you! I didn't want to go to the store so I sent my recent sale in a box that I had in the house! It was not nice at all, but it got their safely and the buyer was very happy.


----------



## Rhl2987

papertiger said:


> I've just been told we're probably going to be working remotely 'till September
> 
> I am now reduced to wearing my designer gear to go for circular walks and doing the garden. Yesterday in Chanel and H (and M&S) I delivered a chocolate birthday cake to a friend's house, left it by the door with the card and texted, then left. He was so touched and happy (he lives alone). Today he brought half back for DH and myself so we could have a piece too. Not sure that's strictly according to social distancing rules but DH ate my share anyway....


That is so sweet of you! I sent flowers to my friend yesterday because she was feeling sad. It's nice to do things for other people to cheer them up! It makes you feel good too. Plus the leftover cake drop off was so sweet.

I'm also sorry you're going to be remote at home for so long. How are you feeling about it?


----------



## Rhl2987

papertiger said:


> Happy Bday to you DD and have fun wearing you new shoes
> 
> Please let us know how you get on with your skincare and what works/doesn't work


Today was alright. Very stressful because DH was working almost all day so I didn't get to devote any time to work and was exhausted after spending the day with my daughter. We FaceTimed with family and friends this evening, and my daughter enjoyed her cake. I'll post a picture once I'm on my phone in a few minutes.

I will do a skincare update in a couple weeks or so!


----------



## Rhl2987

keodi said:


> Beautiful! I love the colour..
> 
> 
> Congratulations on making a sale!!! very exciting! doesn't feel great to have a skin care routine you're happy with? I'm glad you've loving the results.  I can't wait until I see my aesthetician  again. Happy birthday to your daughter.


Thank you thank you! Yes, it does feel good. My skin has calmed down so much and I'm noticing the surface of my skin has evened out in color and texture. So interesting that the right product can do that.


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> Today was alright. Very stressful because DH was working almost all day so I didn't get to devote any time to work and was exhausted after spending the day with my daughter. We FaceTimed with family and friends this evening, and my daughter enjoyed her cake. I'll post a picture once I'm on my phone in a few minutes.
> 
> I will do a skincare update in a couple weeks or so!


happy birthday to your daughter, and congratulations to you for doing so well her first year.


----------



## Rhl2987

Kind of poor lighting but here is the cake.


----------



## keodi

Rhl2987 said:


> Kind of poor lighting but here is the cake.


beautiful cake!


----------



## More bags

Rhl2987 said:


> Kind of poor lighting but here is the cake.


That is so cute! Happy 1st birthday to your DD!


----------



## msd_bags

Rhl2987 said:


> Kind of poor lighting but here is the cake.


Happy Birthday to your DD!!  Cute cake!


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> Kind of poor lighting but here is the cake.


That is adorable!


----------



## papertiger

Rhl2987 said:


> That is so sweet of you! I sent flowers to my friend yesterday because she was feeling sad. It's nice to do things for other people to cheer them up! It makes you feel good too. Plus the leftover cake drop off was so sweet.
> 
> I'm also sorry you're going to be remote at home for so long. How are you feeling about it?



That's so true. I was touched by how much it meant to him. Lovely that you sent those to your friend, I'm sure it meant so much. 

I have a 4 hour daily journey which I _don't_ miss (especially at rush hour - and let' use the word 'hour' very loosely) . I do miss the teams (I lead my own, but I also work across 2 depts)

Even if work doesn't go back to normal, I'm hoping that officially (UK) we will have some exit strategy sooner over the Summer. I need to go to my other house for one thing and not being with friends is just not good for me (as much as I love DH)


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> Kind of poor lighting but here is the cake.


That cake is so adorable.


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> A much choicer collection (although I did like that Summery Prada)


I definitely kept the snake / jute Prada. I’ll never sell it. I just didn’t bother photographing it again. 





papertiger said:


> No. I never change my MO whatever the price. If people are watching week after week it usually means they're professional, have a similar item or are waiting for me to get bored and lower the price. I never lower my prices or accept offers because I'm very reasonable. I've sold to TV and film all over the world, I know what vintage is worth, I'm not giving it away coz I won't get any item again. Sometimes I put the price up to be perverse, the couple of times I've done it twice in a row and someone's then bought it straight away - if you want it you'll have to pay. Happened with a pair of Fred of Paris vintage glasses that were very rare (and gold) and another time with a miniature Lalique perfume set bottle that was sold out online. I am very 'take no prisoners'.


Love it!  I’m going to try the price increase strategy down the road.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> I definitely kept the snake / jute Prada. I’ll never sell it. I just didn’t bother photographing it again. Love it!  I’m going to try the price increase strategy down the road.



 

Works for Chanel ha ha


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> I hadn't thought of that… oh, gosh, and I had just bought that lovely new Hermès lipstick!!!
> 
> Color-coordinating your mask with your scarf. I see a new thread, @momasaurus !


I have so many zoom and facetime meetings, I'm actually wearing more lipstick than usual. At least indoors. Have not painted my nails in 6 weeks, though.


----------



## Rhl2987

papertiger said:


> That's so true. I was touched by how much it meant to him. Lovely that you sent those to your friend, I'm sure it meant so much.
> 
> I have a 4 hour daily journey which I _don't_ miss (especially at rush hour - and let' use the word 'hour' very loosely) . I do miss the teams (I lead my own, but I also work across 2 depts)
> 
> Even if work doesn't go back to normal, I'm hoping that officially (UK) we will have some exit strategy sooner over the Summer. I need to go to my other house for one thing and not being with friends is just not good for me (as much as I love DH)


Wow that is a really long commute! I am on the same page with you. I like to be around family, but this is just too much time not seeing friends and other people. I think I'm getting to the point where it's all weighing on me quite a bit again. Any slight change to my morning routine (i.e. missing a workout) really affects me poorly. This morning I even went on a 40 min walk and it still wasn't the same as having a good workout before getting ready.  I don't know why I'm being so inflexible that way, or why I'm backtracking to where I was a month or so ago. I'm also sad about not seeing my family. I miss my family and I want them to see my daughter. I doubt we will see them in this calendar year and not even sure about 2021 since a second wave, or something of the sort, is likely to happen this winter.

I don't feel we have a true exit strategy, but things will loosen up soon here and I'm not comfortable with that. They said end of the month/beginning of next month but schools likely won't open until 2021. How will people be able to go back to work but have no care/school for their kids? We will see what happens. I don't want to send my daughter back to daycare (which has been open this entire time) but if my husband returns to work and is gone 11-12 hours a day, I don't see what choice I'll have.


----------



## keodi

I found out yesterday, that I will be working from home permanently, also certain areas in my state will still be on lockdown so to speak,  since I live in one of the counties badly affected by Covid-19,  everyone in the counties affected will be sheltering in place until further notice.  Schools are closed and will not open until late 2020, This will go into effect after the May 1 re-opening of the country. I plan on picking up my produce today after my shift in the supermarket, I will pick up two boxes of hair colour and do my own colour services.


----------



## keodi

Rhl2987 said:


> Wow that is a really long commute! I am on the same page with you. I like to be around family, but this is just too much time not seeing friends and other people. I think I'm getting to the point where it's all weighing on me quite a bit again. Any slight change to my morning routine (i.e. missing a workout) really affects me poorly. This morning I even went on a 40 min walk and it still wasn't the same as having a good workout before getting ready.  I don't know why I'm being so inflexible that way, or why I'm backtracking to where I was a month or so ago. I'm also sad about not seeing my family. I miss my family and I want them to see my daughter. I doubt we will see them in this calendar year and not even sure about 2021 since a second wave, or something of the sort, is likely to happen this winter.
> 
> *I don't feel we have a true exit strategy, but things will loosen up soon here and I'm not comfortable with that. They said end of the month/beginning of next month but schools likely won't open until 2021. How will people be able to go back to work but have no care/school for their kids? We will see what happens. I don't want to send my daughter back to daycare (which has been open this entire time) but if my husband returns to work and is gone 11-12 hours a day, I don't see what choice I'll have.*


I agree, and I dont blame you, I wouldn't want to send my little one back to daycare either. I'm really nervous about this second wave...


----------



## papertiger

keodi said:


> I found out yesterday, that I will be working from home permanently, also certain areas in my state will still be on lockdown so to speak,  since I live in one of the counties badly affected by Covid-19,  everyone in the counties affected will be sheltering in place until further notice.  Schools are closed and will not open until late 2020, This will go into effect after the May 1 re-opening of the country. I plan on picking up my produce today after my shift in the supermarket, I will pick up two boxes of hair colour and do my own colour services.



When you say "permanently", do you mean_ forever_ permanently or until further notice?


----------



## Kimbashop

Rhl2987 said:


> Kind of poor lighting but here is the cake.


I love it! So creative and cute.


----------



## ElainePG

missie1 said:


> Yes Elaine gotta have your earrings


I've taken to switching mine out every day.


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> Kind of poor lighting but here is the cake.


That is priceless!


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> Wow that is a really long commute! I am on the same page with you. I like to be around family, but this is just too much time not seeing friends and other people. I think I'm getting to the point where it's all weighing on me quite a bit again. Any slight change to my morning routine (i.e. missing a workout) really affects me poorly. This morning I even went on a 40 min walk and it still wasn't the same as having a good workout before getting ready.  I don't know why I'm being so inflexible that way, or why I'm backtracking to where I was a month or so ago. I'm also sad about not seeing my family. I miss my family and I want them to see my daughter. I doubt we will see them in this calendar year and not even sure about 2021 since a second wave, or something of the sort, is likely to happen this winter.
> 
> I don't feel we have a true exit strategy, but things will loosen up soon here and I'm not comfortable with that. They said end of the month/beginning of next month but schools likely won't open until 2021. How will people be able to go back to work but have no care/school for their kids? We will see what happens. I don't want to send my daughter back to daycare (which has been open this entire time) but if my husband returns to work and is gone 11-12 hours a day, I don't see what choice I'll have.


I think it's perfectly natural that you would be having emotional ups and downs. This isn't like anything else that's ever happened in any of our lives, so there's no tried & true path to follow. It's not that you're being inflexible… and I wouldn't even call it backtracking. My sense is that the future looks so murky, there isn't a very good way to plan. And you strike me as a "planner."

I am too (so is DH) and realizing that we honestly can't do very much long-range planning has been a big challenge for us. We're trying to cope by planning a day or a week at a time, which sounds very nice in theory, but then we start to think about future events (like our annual fall trip to San Francisco, which seems less & less likely) and we get frazzled again.

And then we pull ourselves together, and remember that in the general scheme of things, there are far more important things than a vacation. I have a very elderly mother living right down the street who I can't visit, because I don't dare put her at risk. And on a larger scale than our immediate family, there are people out of work. There are people with no safe place to shelter. There are the healthcare workers and other essential-industry workers who are at risk every day. So I think about all that, and then I take a few deep breaths, and I think of a new way to prepare soup (and avoid the ice cream in the freezer).


----------



## ElainePG

keodi said:


> I found out yesterday, that I will be working from home permanently, also certain areas in my state will still be on lockdown so to speak,  since I live in one of the counties badly affected by Covid-19,  everyone in the counties affected will be sheltering in place until further notice.  Schools are closed and will not open until late 2020, This will go into effect after the May 1 re-opening of the country. I plan on picking up my produce today after my shift in the supermarket, I will pick up two boxes of hair colour and do my own colour services.


Gosh… how do you feel about that? I remember that you have underlying risk factors, so does it make you feel safer to know you'll be at home rather than in an office?


----------



## ElainePG

A well-known reseller is selling this vinyl Chanel bag (VINYL? REALLY?????) at 50% off. I never even knew that Chanel MADE vinyl bags!
I guess I'm not the only one wondering how we're all going to manage our handbags once we're back out in the world.


----------



## keodi

papertiger said:


> When you say "permanently", do you mean_ forever_ permanently or until further notice?


Permanently. as in forever. This was in the works but not until late 2021, but because what's going on they decided speed it up.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> A well-known reseller is selling this vinyl Chanel bag (VINYL? REALLY?????) at 50% off. I never even knew that Chanel MADE vinyl bags!
> I guess I'm not the only one wondering how we're all going to manage our handbags once we're back out in the world.
> View attachment 4715546



I've no idea if that's authentic but Chanel has historically made bags from all kinds of materials going way back.


----------



## keodi

ElainePG said:


> I think it's perfectly natural that you would be having emotional ups and downs. This isn't like anything else that's ever happened in any of our lives, so there's no tried & true path to follow. It's not that you're being inflexible… and I wouldn't even call it backtracking. *My sense is that the future looks so murky, there isn't a very good way to plan.* And you strike me as a "planner."
> 
> I am too (so is DH) and realizing that we honestly can't do very much long-range planning has been a big challenge for us. We're trying to cope by planning a day or a week at a time, which sounds very nice in theory, but then we start to think about future events (like our annual fall trip to San Francisco, which seems less & less likely) and we get frazzled again.
> 
> *And then we pull ourselves together, and remember that in the general scheme of things, there are far more important things than a vacation. I have a very elderly mother living right down the street who I can't visit, because I don't dare put her at risk. And on a larger scale than our immediate family, there are people out of work. There are people with no safe place to shelter. There are the healthcare workers and other essential-industry workers who are at risk every day. So I think about all that, and then I take a few deep breaths, and I think of a new way to prepare soup (and avoid the ice cream in the freezer)*.


Good points made here and I agree, I had plans to visit Europe to include the UK, in early 2021,  does not look like that will be happening..



ElainePG said:


> Gosh… how do you feel about that? I remember that you have underlying risk factors, so does it make you feel safer to know you'll be at home rather than in an office?


Honestly i'm relieved, but sad at the same time as the office had planned to have a get together before we all went virtual in  late 2021. We are a close  group


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> I think it's perfectly natural that you would be having emotional ups and downs. This isn't like anything else that's ever happened in any of our lives, so there's no tried & true path to follow. It's not that you're being inflexible… and I wouldn't even call it backtracking. My sense is that the future looks so murky, there isn't a very good way to plan. And you strike me as a "planner."
> 
> I am too (so is DH) and realizing that we honestly can't do very much long-range planning has been a big challenge for us. We're trying to cope by planning a day or a week at a time, which sounds very nice in theory, but then we start to think about future events (like our annual fall trip to San Francisco, which seems less & less likely) and we get frazzled again.
> 
> And then we pull ourselves together, and remember that in the general scheme of things, there are far more important things than a vacation. I have a very elderly mother living right down the street who I can't visit, because I don't dare put her at risk. And on a larger scale than our immediate family, there are people out of work. There are people with no safe place to shelter. There are the healthcare workers and other essential-industry workers who are at risk every day. So I think about all that, and then I take a few deep breaths, and I think of a new way to prepare soup (and avoid the ice cream in the freezer).


It dawned on me yesterday that I've just been taking this one day at a time. I've said we would be in lockdown for a long time so I guess I knew it was going to be long term, but I don't think I've been looking more than a few weeks into the future. I've been thinking of it as something to get through. Now I realize I need to embrace our new normal and immerse myself in this life.

My son's birthday is coming up. It is around Mother's Day so every year we go out to celebrate Mother's Day and his birthday together. We won't be doing that this year. He lives alone. I don't know what I can do to make his day happier. He doesn't really like cake.

For many years, the life DH and I have been leading has had several trips a year as the highlights. After returning from one, it wasn't long before we were planning another. Now there isn't anything special to look forward to.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> It dawned on me yesterday that I've just been taking this one day at a time. I've said we would be in lockdown for a long time so I guess I knew it was going to be long term, but I don't think I've been looking more than a few weeks into the future. I've been thinking of it as something to get through. Now I realize I need to embrace our new normal and immerse myself in this life.
> 
> My son's birthday is coming up. It is around Mother's Day so every year we go out to celebrate Mother's Day and his birthday together. We won't be doing that this year. He lives alone. I don't know what I can do to make his day happier. He doesn't really like cake.
> 
> For many years, the life DH and I have been leading has had several trips a year as the highlights. After returning from one, it wasn't long before we were planning another. Now there isn't anything special to look forward to.


I have the same dilemma but my son is home rather then at college with his friends. I have not quite figured out what to do for him.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

keodi said:


> I like the bag, looks very practical!


Thank-you! I hope it will actually be practical once I will be leaving the house again.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> For many years, the life DH and I have been leading has had several trips a year as the highlights. After returning from one, it wasn't long before we were planning another. Now there isn't anything special to look forward to.


Aww, I hear you! It´s the same here. For the last years we´ve always been looking forward to our trips to see the family during the school holidays and going to the UK in summer - none will be happening for us soon and there´s nothing to look forward to, to plan....


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Rhl2987 said:


> I also love buying stuff!! I think I love selling it almost as much, but it's most fun when you can sell and buy at the same time.


Selling and buying at the same time is a bit like dusting the house: making room for new dust.


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> Selling and buying at the same time is a bit like dusting the house: making room for new dust.


  

Thank you… I seriously needed a laugh!!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Were you the one who posted about wanting a small quilted camera bag up-thread? Sorry, I can't seem to find that original post but, for whomever was asking, you can probably find a Henri Bendel crossbody on the secondhand market for a good price. I think those bags fit the description of what you're looking for exactly.


Yes, that´s me! Thank-you for the suggestion. I´ll keep looking for Henri Bendel. Unfortunately they don´t turn up in my country too often. I´ve seen great Henri Bendel bags on US ebay.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> That's a nice looking bag. Perfect size, and the leather looks like it's good quality.
> I love the strap. Is that the strap that came with the bag, or did you add it on?



Thank-you! The leather and workmanship on this bag are great! All Abro items I had so far were lovely quality. The strap came with the bag. It´s really nice quality, too and will look good on other bags, too.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Rhl2987 said:


> Today was alright. Very stressful because DH was working almost all day so I didn't get to devote any time to work and was exhausted after spending the day with my daughter. We FaceTimed with family and friends this evening, and my daughter enjoyed her cake. I'll post a picture once I'm on my phone in a few minutes.
> 
> I will do a skincare update in a couple weeks or so!


Happy Birthday to your DD! The cake is soooo cute! Did she love it? Was the dragon edible? I bet the little girl rather wanted to cuddle it


----------



## cowgirlsboots

keodi said:


> I agree, and I dont blame you, I wouldn't want to send my little one back to daycare either. I'm really nervous about this second wave...


Our schools are planning to re-open for primary school 4th graders and secondary school students graduating this year on May 4th. My boy is a 4th grader and I am not happy about him having to go back. I think it´s far too risky.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Too late for brown week...
...finally my latest Jaguar bag is presentable. True Hippie chique I´d say.


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> Too late for brown week...
> ...finally my latest Jaguar bag is presentable. True Hippie chique I´d say.
> 
> View attachment 4715833
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715834
> View attachment 4715835


Terrific details on this bag.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Too late for brown week...
> ...finally my latest Jaguar bag is presentable. True Hippie chique I´d say.
> I love the design on the front of it.
> View attachment 4715833
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715834
> View attachment 4715835


----------



## muchstuff

cowgirlsboots said:


> Too late for brown week...
> ...finally my latest Jaguar bag is presentable. True Hippie chique I´d say.
> 
> View attachment 4715833
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715834
> View attachment 4715835


What leather is it?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

muchstuff said:


> What leather is it?


I think it´s water buffalo. Very heavy, very sturdy.


----------



## muchstuff

cowgirlsboots said:


> I think it´s water buffalo. Very heavy, very sturdy.


Not a leather I recognized, very cool bag.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

muchstuff said:


> Not a leather I recognized, very cool bag.


I have several Goldpfeil bags from the same leather and some still had the little tag saying "water buffalo". My every day Jaguar bag is made from the same leather, but in better condition.


----------



## muchstuff

cowgirlsboots said:


> I have several Goldpfeil bags from the same leather and some still had the little tag saying "water buffalo". My every day Jaguar bag is made from the same leather, but in better condition.


I like the grain, it looks like it's very sturdy.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

muchstuff said:


> I like the grain, it looks like it's very sturdy.


It is the sturdiest and most hard wearing leather I´ve ever encountered. My big Jaguar bag has been with me for years and I don´t pay any attention to it. It´s always full to the brim. It still looks great and even the handles do not give the slightest bit though this bag never leaves the house weighing less than 3.5 Kilos....      This one must have had an eventful life. It arrived rather deformed and greyish with scratches and stains. Ballistol Oil gave it back the texture and tinted it darker taking care of the stains, too. I could have used Neatsfoot Oil and it would have stayed lighter in colour.


----------



## muchstuff

cowgirlsboots said:


> It is the sturdiest and most hard wearing leather I´ve ever encountered. My big Jaguar bag has been with me for years and I don´t pay any attention to it. It´s always full to the brim. It still looks great and even the handles do not give the slightest bit though this bag never leaves the house weighing less than 3.5 Kilos....      This one must have had an eventful life. It arrived rather deformed and greyish with scratches and stains. Ballistol Oil gave it back the texture and tinted it darker taking care of the stains, too. I could have used Neatsfoot Oil and it would have stayed lighter in colour.


I'll check out the brand, do they still make bags?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

muchstuff said:


> I'll check out the brand, do they still make bags?


There are still bags under the nae of Jaguar on the market, but they are more like classy merchandise from the car brand and there is another cheap brand called Jaguar making accessories for hairdressers like fanny packs to hold combs and scissors plus some beach bag type of bags. 
I haven´t been able to find out anything about "Jaguar" who made my bags except from they did very classy elegant exotic skin (mostly croc) and more casual water buffalo bags. Both types pop up for sale from time to time. It says: "Made in Nicaragua" on the lable of this latest bag.


----------



## baghabitz34

Rhl2987 said:


> Kind of poor lighting but here is the cake.


That cake is super cute! Happy Birthday to your daughter!


----------



## muchstuff

cowgirlsboots said:


> There are still bags under the nae of Jaguar on the market, but they are more like classy merchandise from the car brand and there is another cheap brand called Jaguar making accessories for hairdressers like fanny packs to hold combs and scissors plus some beach bag type of bags.
> I haven´t been able to find out anything about "Jaguar" who made my bags except from they did very classy elegant exotic skin (mostly croc) and more casual water buffalo bags. Both types pop up for sale from time to time. It says: "Made in Nicaragua" on the lable of this latest bag.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## keodi

cowgirlsboots said:


> Too late for brown week...
> ...finally my latest Jaguar bag is presentable. True Hippie chique I´d say.
> 
> View attachment 4715833
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715834
> View attachment 4715835


beautiful bag!


ElainePG said:


> Terrific details on this bag.


I agree!


----------



## whateve

I made an offer of $40 on an item that was listed at $45. There is an additional shipping cost. The seller countered with $43. Why allow best offer if all I'm getting is a $2 discount? It is immaterial whether it is a good deal at $45 or $43.


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> My current metallics
> 
> 1. Back right, not sure you can see it but Balenciaga Holiday Silver mirror-leather Bowler weekender (or bowling - one or the other can't remember). Love this bag, rain just runs off. It's a very camera shy bag.
> 
> 2. Better pic Gucci leather hearts Boston (Valentine's from DH) 11 years old and worn perhaps twice a year but can't sell coz I don't think 'he' will ever buy me anything if I ever did. On the good side they sell for more than he bought it for new. For some reason it's become quite a cult classic. Nice for picnics etc.
> 
> 3 Gucci Silver Romy clutch (bottom, right). Fab evening bag, I love it, so easy and perfect size for evening. Hardware is amazing.
> 
> 4. Gucci Solid silver and gold minaudière (was my mother's). Gd knows where and when I'll ever where this.
> 
> 5. One of my first 'designer bags' bought new Tanner Krolle silver Latch bag. I remember _lusting_ after this bag, dreaming and dreaming and then marched into Selfridges in a cold sweat, bang! Student grant diminished. It has black suede lining and is beautifully made but it's a huge shoulder bag, not easy to carry at all. This one was designed by Quentin Macakay. Chanel have owned TK for years, let's hope they revive their fortunes.
> 
> 6. BV gunmetal woven hobo, one of my favourite bags (I'm saying that a lot ha ha ) and I wear it it so much.


Beautiful metallics papertiger. I admire how your mom shared your love of fashion and how you’ve kept many things that were hers. I love your BV.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Same!
> Today I'm wearing an Akris jacket that I found in a consignment shop (for a steal) the week before California went into lockdown. It's black, pinched in slightly at the waist, zips up the front, fully lined, with gunmetal hardware touches. I was so excited with my find, and then there it was, sitting in the closet. So today I decided there was no reason I couldn't wear it inside the house and on a neighborhood walk!


I imagine you look fabulous Elaine!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Our schools are planning to re-open for primary school 4th graders and secondary school students graduating this year on May 4th. My boy is a 4th grader and I am not happy about him having to go back. I think it´s far too risky.


Oh wow, I agree with you cowgirlsboots - that feels so soon.
We had a virtual book club last Friday on Houseparty. It was okay, good to see friends and hear their news. The next book club meet is being organized for the end of May and the organizer suggested bringing lawn chairs, meeting in a park and maintaining a 2m (6ft) distance. I don’t feel comfortable with the idea of that right now, I might be passing on the next round. Staying home feels safe and who knows what things will look like at the end of May?


----------



## Rhl2987

keodi said:


> I found out yesterday, that I will be working from home permanently, also certain areas in my state will still be on lockdown so to speak,  since I live in one of the counties badly affected by Covid-19,  everyone in the counties affected will be sheltering in place until further notice.  Schools are closed and will not open until late 2020, This will go into effect after the May 1 re-opening of the country. I plan on picking up my produce today after my shift in the supermarket, I will pick up two boxes of hair colour and do my own colour services.


Wow. I can't believe it! How are you feeling about this? Do you enjoy working from home and can you picture yourself doing it forever?


keodi said:


> I agree, and I dont blame you, I wouldn't want to send my little one back to daycare either. I'm really nervous about this second wave...


We went to the pediatrician today for her 1 year shots and her pediatrician thinks this whole situation is being overblown by the media. We love the pediatrician and just don't see fully eye to eye on everything. But even the pediatrician said to keep her home from daycare as long as possible!


ElainePG said:


> I think it's perfectly natural that you would be having emotional ups and downs. This isn't like anything else that's ever happened in any of our lives, so there's no tried & true path to follow. It's not that you're being inflexible… and I wouldn't even call it backtracking. My sense is that the future looks so murky, there isn't a very good way to plan. And you strike me as a "planner."
> 
> I am too (so is DH) and realizing that we honestly can't do very much long-range planning has been a big challenge for us. We're trying to cope by planning a day or a week at a time, which sounds very nice in theory, but then we start to think about future events (like our annual fall trip to San Francisco, which seems less & less likely) and we get frazzled again.
> 
> And then we pull ourselves together, and remember that in the general scheme of things, there are far more important things than a vacation. I have a very elderly mother living right down the street who I can't visit, because I don't dare put her at risk. And on a larger scale than our immediate family, there are people out of work. There are people with no safe place to shelter. There are the healthcare workers and other essential-industry workers who are at risk every day. So I think about all that, and then I take a few deep breaths, and I think of a new way to prepare soup (and avoid the ice cream in the freezer).


Thank you!! This was so helpful for me to read. And sweet of you. I am sorry that your Mother is so close but you cannot see her. And you are very right to remember everyone else who has it 1000 times harder than I do! A Mom in one of my networks set up a program for adopting families in the Denver areas to provide them with cash or groceries each month for a few months. I adopted a family and the woman I was match with is so grateful. It's helpful to remember to have perspective.

How are you avoiding the ice cream? I'm having dessert everyday which is probably wreaking havoc on my mental state. Because of my new face products, my face is avoiding the worst of it, but I know I should not be having so much sugar.


ElainePG said:


> A well-known reseller is selling this vinyl Chanel bag (VINYL? REALLY?????) at 50% off. I never even knew that Chanel MADE vinyl bags!
> I guess I'm not the only one wondering how we're all going to manage our handbags once we're back out in the world.
> View attachment 4715546


There was a hit bag very recently that was entirely made of clear vinyl!! With sand in it. Oh the horror! I was tempted for a hot second but then I remembered I don't go to the beach...


keodi said:


> Permanently. as in forever. This was in the works but not until late 2021, but because what's going on they decided speed it up.


Wow. That is quite a jump in timeframe!


whateve said:


> It dawned on me yesterday that I've just been taking this one day at a time. I've said we would be in lockdown for a long time so I guess I knew it was going to be long term, but I don't think I've been looking more than a few weeks into the future. I've been thinking of it as something to get through. Now I realize I need to embrace our new normal and immerse myself in this life.
> 
> My son's birthday is coming up. It is around Mother's Day so every year we go out to celebrate Mother's Day and his birthday together. We won't be doing that this year. He lives alone. I don't know what I can do to make his day happier. He doesn't really like cake.
> 
> For many years, the life DH and I have been leading has had several trips a year as the highlights. After returning from one, it wasn't long before we were planning another. Now there isn't anything special to look forward to.


It is best to take it one day at a time! I'm sorry about your regular Mother's Day and bday celebrations being canceled this year. Does he like anything that you might be able to have delivered? A surprise meal from his favorite restaurant or even a home cooked one if you're within driving distance?

I started thinking yesterday about what to do if we're still here when the holidays roll around. Or even just unable to see family. I want to rent a place that is within driving distance to just go and get away so it feels like there is something to look forward to that way.


dcooney4 said:


> I have the same dilemma but my son is home rather then at college with his friends. I have not quite figured out what to do for him.


That must be hard. It's a hard age in general, if I'm remembering correctly. I can't imagine being at the cusp of being an adult but then stuck at home again. I hope that the situation can just be the best possible for you all right now, being home together. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Happy Birthday to your DD! The cake is soooo cute! Did she love it? Was the dragon edible? I bet the little girl rather wanted to cuddle it


Thank you! She did! She was clamoring for it even when it was far away from her. I think she somehow saw the dragon and knew it was hers. It was made of fondant so it was edible. Just pure sugar though and a weird texture, so we won't eat it. She didn't even touch the dragon! It had toothpicks so we had to take it off before letting her dig into the cake.


cowgirlsboots said:


> Our schools are planning to re-open for primary school 4th graders and secondary school students graduating this year on May 4th. My boy is a 4th grader and I am not happy about him having to go back. I think it´s far too risky.


Wow. That is scary! That would literally be hundreds of people together very shortly here. Is that allowed where you are?


cowgirlsboots said:


> Too late for brown week...
> ...finally my latest Jaguar bag is presentable. True Hippie chique I´d say.
> 
> View attachment 4715833
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715834
> View attachment 4715835


This is gorgeous!!! My favorite part is that amazing color.


baghabitz34 said:


> That cake is super cute! Happy Birthday to your daughter!


Thank you! Thank you to everyone for the well wishes for DD! Very sweet.


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Beautiful metallics papertiger. I admire how your mom shared your love of fashion and how you’ve kept many things that were hers. I love your BV.



Thank you.

Yes, my mother liked her things and bought my sister and I lots too.

That BV is so fab. I hope I get a chance to use it soon.


----------



## jblended

nm.


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> Our schools are planning to re-open for primary school 4th graders and secondary school students graduating this year on May 4th. My boy is a 4th grader and I am not happy about him having to go back. I think it´s far too risky.


As an educator I cannot see how social distancing works in schools. It’s okay for the key worker children where they are over 8 as they get it and are there in small numbers. The younger ones just don’t do it and neither can the staff with them. With whole years back in school it will be impossible. The rooms aren’t big enough and corridors too tight. I just don’t see it working safely. It will be interesting to hear all the expectations that are in place from governments.


----------



## Katinahat

My most used bag currently is a tiny stretchy pouch that I put my phone in when I run (try to run!).  It’s almost my only used bag but my Mulberry Cara backpack has been coming out when I have to shop. I might switch that for the Kate spade Watson lane (nylon) crossbody I usually take on holiday. 

I’ve been browsing bags online a little but not much as generally I need a break from screens. Yesterday, working remotely I was online from 8.30am -7pm either answering emails, video calling or trying to get education materials online which is not very easy. I spent 2 hours uploading something which should have taken 2 minutes as technology keeps failing me! Not knowing when or if life will return to normal doesn’t make bags the things I want to purchase. 

I have just ordered some AirPods though so my shopping excesses are just being channelled elsewhere! I think they’ll be handy for all these work video calls! Socially video calling is much less appealing when I’ve spent hours doing it for work but I probably need to reach out to my friends more.


----------



## Eyes.Fixated23

Sparkletastic said:


> *COLOR WEEK BAG SHOWCASE! *
> 
> • New color weeks start each Sunday.
> • Don’t jump ahead but, if you miss a week you can show your bags “late”.
> • Show bags individually or in a group.
> • You do NOT have to wear the bags that week.
> • For added fun, show pictures from previous years (2016-2019) or even just one photo from when you started your collection to demonstrate how you have curated it over time.
> 
> Week of:
> Feb. 16: Red (including burgundy_)_
> Feb. 23:  Orange & Yellow
> Mar 1: Green
> Mar 8: Blue & Indigo (including turquoise & teal)
> Mar. 15: Violet (including purple & pink)
> Mar. 22: Black
> Mar. 29: Gray
> Apr. 5: White & Cream
> Apr. 12 Brown & Tan
> Apr. 19: Metallic
> Apr. 26: Jeweled and all other embellished
> May 3: Multicolored
> 
> _Two handy ways to find past photos:_
> 
> _1) Go back to the old years’ shopping your closet threads and search through posts to find yours:_
> 
> _• 2016 photos start with post #3569
> • 2017 photos start with post #4476
> • 2018 photos start with post #3237
> • 2019 photos start with post #2683_
> 
> _2) Do a search using the forum’s search function. Click on the looking glass in the upper right hand corner. It will bring up a search box. Enter your search terms for a bag or for a phrase posted by you with your user name and it will pull up entries that match._




This is so fun!  So glad I found this forum


----------



## missie1

papertiger said:


> That's so true. I was touched by how much it meant to him. Lovely that you sent those to your friend, I'm sure it meant so much.
> 
> I have a 4 hour daily journey which I _don't_ miss (especially at rush hour - and let' use the word 'hour' very loosely) . I do miss the teams (I lead my own, but I also work across 2 depts)
> 
> Even if work doesn't go back to normal, I'm hoping that officially (UK) we will have some exit strategy sooner over the Summer. I need to go to my other house for one thing and not being with friends is just not good for me (as much as I love DH)


Oh no I can’t even imagine a work commute that long in traffic.  I totally get missing co workers.   It’s kinda lonely to WFH.  When we would go into office once per week my team would all go to lunch together.  Now we aren’t doing that and DH is home all day as well so I feel your pain.  Hopefully it will get better soon and we can all return to the new normal whatever that will be


----------



## Rhl2987

Katinahat said:


> My most used bag currently is a tiny stretchy pouch that I put my phone in when I run (try to run!).  It’s almost my only used bag but my Mulberry Cara backpack has been coming out when I have to shop. I might switch that for the Kate spade Watson lane (nylon) crossbody I usually take on holiday.
> 
> I’ve been browsing bags online a little but not much as generally I need a break from screens. Yesterday, working remotely I was online from 8.30am -7pm either answering emails, video calling or trying to get education materials online which is not very easy. I spent 2 hours uploading something which should have taken 2 minutes as technology keeps failing me! Not knowing when or if life will return to normal doesn’t make bags the things I want to purchase.
> 
> I have just ordered some AirPods though so my shopping excesses are just being channelled elsewhere! I think they’ll be handy for all these work video calls! Socially video calling is much less appealing when I’ve spent hours doing it for work but I probably need to reach out to my friends more.


Can you just do video chats? Or play games virtually with friends (House Party) or watch Netflix together (Netflix Party, or whatever it’s called)? That is a lot of work time during the day! It must be so exhausting.


----------



## jblended

I've written out and erased many posts here today. I can't seem to find the correct way to phrase my thoughts and don't want to derail the thread, but I echo so many of the sentiments everyone is sharing.
For the most part I am coping fine but there are days when this whole thing is overwhelming (like today). The second wave of infections worries me deeply.

I keep saying that I hope people come out of this ready to fully live out their passions and feeling more compassion towards others, but I think it's the other way around for a lot of people; some are developing anxiety/OCD around cleanliness and some are becoming judgmental of others (be it those who self-quarantine, those who choose to home school their kids from now on, or those who are Asian). It's heartbreaking.

Trying to find levity amidst the madness can help. Talking of gorgeous bags is better than watching the news right now!
The only thing we can do is take each day as it comes and trust ourselves to adapt to whatever the new normal looks like. We have no choice but to adapt, so it's best not to dwell and just try to go with the flow.


----------



## papertiger

missie1 said:


> Oh no I can’t even imagine a work commute that long in traffic.  I totally get missing co workers.   It’s kinda lonely to WFH.  When we would go into office once per week my team would all go to lunch together.  Now we aren’t doing that and DH is home all day as well so I feel your pain.  Hopefully it will get better soon and we can all return to the new normal whatever that will be



I actually take the train to work (3 trains) so the longest leg I'm already working, usually emails. Unfortunately, the London tube has no reception but in a way that can be a good thing.


----------



## essiedub

jblended said:


> *I keep saying that I hope people come out of this ready to fully live out their passions and feeling more compassion towards others,* but I think it's the other way around for a lot of people; some are developing anxiety/OCD around cleanliness and some are becoming judgmental of others (be it those who self-quarantine, those who choose to home school their kids from now on, or those who are Asian). It's heartbreaking.



This is really beautiful.  I hope the former, more positive outcome ...we have just one life to live. If anything, maybe this SIP has shown what is really important and/or what makes us happy. 

With respect to “stuff,” I’ve been de-cluttering like a turbo-charged MKondo..seriously, WHY have I kept this? I find it so difficult to let go of sentimental junk, expensive mistakes, and struggling plants.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I made an offer of $40 on an item that was listed at $45. There is an additional shipping cost. The seller countered with $43. Why allow best offer if all I'm getting is a $2 discount? It is immaterial whether it is a good deal at $45 or $43.


That kind of itty-pitsy dinkering would bug me, too.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Oh wow, I agree with you cowgirlsboots - that feels so soon.
> We had a virtual book club last Friday on Houseparty. It was okay, good to see friends and hear their news. The next book club meet is being organized for the end of May and the organizer suggested bringing lawn chairs, meeting in a park and maintaining a 2m (6ft) distance. I don’t feel comfortable with the idea of that right now, I might be passing on the next round. Staying home feels safe and who knows what things will look like at the end of May?


I feel the same way. I'm comfortable taking neighborhood walks, but not sitting around with a group. Maybe (maybe) if everyone wore masks, but since there's so much variation in the quality of masks, and also whether people are wearing them properly, if it were me, I'd spend all my time worrying. 

Have you raised your concerns with the rest of the group?


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> I imagine you look fabulous Elaine!


What a sweet thing to say, @More bags ! 

The outfit looked good… the face looked a bit "done in." So I just looked at myself from the neck down, as though I was taking a selfie!


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> Thank you!! This was so helpful for me to read. And sweet of you. I am sorry that your Mother is so close but you cannot see her. And you are very right to remember everyone else who has it 1000 times harder than I do! A Mom in one of my networks set up a program for adopting families in the Denver areas to provide them with cash or groceries each month for a few months. *I adopted a family and the woman I was match with is so grateful. It's helpful to remember to have perspective.*
> 
> *How are you avoiding the ice cream?* I'm having dessert everyday which is probably wreaking havoc on my mental state. Because of my new face products, my face is avoiding the worst of it, but I know I should not be having so much sugar.


This sounds like a terrific program. I wonder if there's something in our area? I'll have to check it out. At the moment we've been supporting our local performing arts programs, since all the musicians are now out of work. Last week a string trio live-streamed a performance from their house, funded by a grant from a consortium of small chamber music societies around the country (including the one in our area). It was lovely to hear a "live" performance again, if only on my computer!

As for the ice cream, I only know one way to avoid desserts, and I've used it for years. Not everyone agrees with this strategy, but I weigh myself every. single. morning. I have a reliable scale, and I trust what it tells me. Numbers don't lie!


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> I've written out and erased many posts here today. I can't seem to find the correct way to phrase my thoughts and don't want to derail the thread, but I echo so many of the sentiments everyone is sharing.
> For the most part I am coping fine but there are days when this whole thing is overwhelming (like today). The second wave of infections worries me deeply.
> 
> I keep saying that I hope people come out of this ready to fully live out their passions and feeling more compassion towards others, but I think it's the other way around for a lot of people; some are developing anxiety/OCD around cleanliness and some are becoming judgmental of others (be it those who self-quarantine, those who choose to home school their kids from now on, or those who are Asian). It's heartbreaking.
> 
> Trying to find levity amidst the madness can help. Talking of gorgeous bags is better than watching the news right now!
> The only thing we can do is take each day as it comes and trust ourselves to adapt to whatever the new normal looks like. We have no choice but to adapt, so it's best not to dwell and just try to go with the flow.


Well-written sentiments, @jblended . I came across something yesterday that captured my attention. It was the concept of focusing on your areas of influence (things you can control) as opposed to your areas of concern (things that worry you, but that you can't do anything about). Is it possible to move some areas of concern into your area of influence? If so, then it's a stress reducer. But, for example, I've found that for me, obsessively watching the news (which is definitely OUTSIDE my control) simply highlights an area of concern, which is that in this country, there doesn't seem to be an organized plan. There's nothing I can do about that.

So I'm trying to enlarge my area of influence (what happens in my own home, in my relationships, in my community as much as possible) and step back from my areas of concern.

Oh… and it never hurts to talk of gorgeous bags!


----------



## baghabitz34

Eyes.Fixated23 said:


> This is so fun!  So glad I found this forum


Welcome!


----------



## jblended

ElainePG said:


> Well-written sentiments, @jblended . I came across something yesterday that captured my attention. It was the concept of focusing on your areas of influence (things you can control) as opposed to your areas of concern (things that worry you, but that you can't do anything about). Is it possible to move some areas of concern into your area of influence? If so, then it's a stress reducer. But, for example, I've found that for me, obsessively watching the news (which is definitely OUTSIDE my control) simply highlights an area of concern, which is that in this country, there doesn't seem to be an organized plan. There's nothing I can do about that.
> 
> So I'm trying to enlarge my area of influence (what happens in my own home, in my relationships, in my community as much as possible) and step back from my areas of concern.
> 
> Oh… and it never hurts to talk of gorgeous bags!


I love this and it is very much how I normally live my life. However, in this case there is an overlap in those two areas and it is mentally draining me.

I'd written it out better earlier but deleted it not to derail the thread. In my case, my mother (a doctor in her 70s, providing humanitarian aid and medical relief to those who cannot afford medical care and are displaced) has just had emergency surgery. Her surgery coincided with the lockdown, so all I focused on was what I could control, i.e. her recovery, making her life easier, adapting to quarantine in a foreign country with her and feeling gratitude that we were together (albeit separated from my siblings, but they are doing fine).

Now, as she is recovering, she is eager to get back to the front line to serve patients who may have corona but have no access to tests. This is a massive area of concern for me as she is high risk and, whatever precautions she may take, things do not look good.
It's also an area of control as I could probably persuade her to avoid work (perhaps not indefinitely but for some time).
I'm torn. I don't want to stand in the way of her life choices, and I very much respect how strongly she feels that this is what doctors do: they step up in an emergency to help those in need (as she repeatedly tells me). Yet, I cannot escape that this is _my mum_ and I want to hide her away from this virus.
This is just an overwhelming day as I try to picture the future in this new world. I wish they could find a drug that works (even if it only relieves some patients) before they reopen in various countries.

As I said, the only way forward is one foot at a time. I will cross that bridge when I come to it and trust we will all adapt as we need to. We all are struggling in one way or another, and we all have to focus on the things we can control, as you rightly said, so that we don't feel like we're drowning in quicksand.

Sorry if this entire post is inappropriate. If a moderator feels it is wrong, please feel free to delete it. I would understand.


----------



## Cookiefiend

jblended said:


> I've written out and erased many posts here today. I can't seem to find the correct way to phrase my thoughts and don't want to derail the thread, but I echo so many of the sentiments everyone is sharing.
> For the most part I am coping fine but there are days when this whole thing is overwhelming (like today). The second wave of infections worries me deeply.
> 
> I keep saying that I hope people come out of this ready to fully live out their passions and feeling more compassion towards others, but I think it's the other way around for a lot of people; some are developing anxiety/OCD around cleanliness and some are becoming judgmental of others (be it those who self-quarantine, those who choose to home school their kids from now on, or those who are Asian). It's heartbreaking.
> 
> Trying to find levity amidst the madness can help. Talking of gorgeous bags is better than watching the news right now!
> The only thing we can do is take each day as it comes and trust ourselves to adapt to whatever the new normal looks like. We have no choice but to adapt, so it's best not to dwell and just try to go with the flow.


Thank you for this post, I did the same thing and then had just just step away. 
Yesterday my mother sent me an email of an article in the paper; the article was about the semi-finals for high school basketball (basketball is a very big deal here), on March 6th, right at the start of Covid-19 concerns in the state. There were 64 semi-final games in the state, this article was only about one venue, and the teams involved. So far they know of 5 deaths, all from the virus, and several people who have come down with it but not died. 64 venues, with who knows how many people, and who knows how many people those people have come into contact with.
I had to go lie down for a bit. 
I'm still feeling overwhelmed by it. 


ElainePG said:


> Well-written sentiments, @jblended . I came across something yesterday that captured my attention. It was the concept of focusing on your areas of influence (things you can control) as opposed to your areas of concern (things that worry you, but that you can't do anything about). Is it possible to move some areas of concern into your area of influence? If so, then it's a stress reducer. But, for example, I've found that for me, obsessively watching the news (which is definitely OUTSIDE my control) simply highlights an area of concern, which is that in this country, there doesn't seem to be an organized plan. There's nothing I can do about that.
> 
> So I'm trying to enlarge my area of influence (what happens in my own home, in my relationships, in my community as much as possible) and step back from my areas of concern.
> 
> Oh… and it never hurts to talk of gorgeous bags!


Thanks Elaine for this post too. 
I am trying to focus on what I can control, not watch the news (especially not watch our president), spend some time outside (everything is finally starting to green up!), and pet my Coco. And breathe, but not too much unless I have a paper bag close by! 

Thanks everyone for the eye candy, for the positive thoughts and for being so nice!


----------



## jblended

Cookiefiend said:


> I had to go lie down for a bit.
> I'm still feeling overwhelmed by it.


Been there, done that. That kind of news is a shock...and the fact that we are getting that kind of news daily... 



Cookiefiend said:


> Thanks everyone for the eye candy, for the positive thoughts and for being so nice!


Seconded!


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> This sounds like a terrific program. I wonder if there's something in our area? I'll have to check it out. At the moment we've been supporting our local performing arts programs, since all the musicians are now out of work. Last week a string trio live-streamed a performance from their house, funded by a grant from a consortium of small chamber music societies around the country (including the one in our area). It was lovely to hear a "live" performance again, if only on my computer!
> 
> As for the ice cream, I only know one way to avoid desserts, and I've used it for years. Not everyone agrees with this strategy, but I weigh myself every. single. morning. I have a reliable scale, and I trust what it tells me. Numbers don't lie!


I would love to join a live-streamed concert!!

Goodness. I do that too, but it doesn't help me one bit! It just makes me a bit sad sometimes! I sometimes think I should throw out my scale!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I made an offer of $40 on an item that was listed at $45. There is an additional shipping cost. The seller countered with $43. Why allow best offer if all I'm getting is a $2 discount? It is immaterial whether it is a good deal at $45 or $43.


...on the other hand $2 in your pocket are better than nothing...  Little by little, the bird builds its nest...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> Oh wow, I agree with you cowgirlsboots - that feels so soon.
> We had a virtual book club last Friday on Houseparty. It was okay, good to see friends and hear their news. The next book club meet is being organized for the end of May and the organizer suggested bringing lawn chairs, meeting in a park and maintaining a 2m (6ft) distance. I don’t feel comfortable with the idea of that right now, I might be passing on the next round. Staying home feels safe and who knows what things will look like at the end of May?



Atm the idea of meeting in a park sounds scary to me, too- even if your group keeps a distance, there will be other people, you have to get there....  staying at home and meeting virtually- each in a lawnchair in their own garden to make it an outdoor experience- feels so much safer! 
I can´t imagine the risk will be over even at the end of May.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Rhl2987 said:


> Wow. That is scary! That would literally be hundreds of people together very shortly here. Is that allowed where you are?


They are talking about having the kids there in smaller groups than usual and keeping strict hygiene regulations, but I can´t picture it will work without putting everybody at risk. 
Each kid means a family at home...
Well, our government decided the schools are to open step by step from May 4th on...   

Shops are re-opening step by step, too.

On the other hand we just read about a couple being fined 200 Euro each for eating their ice-cream in the street within a 50m range of the sales point. 




Rhl2987 said:


> This is gorgeous!!! My favorite part is that amazing color.


Thank-you so much! 



Rhl2987 said:


> It was made of fondant so it was edible. Just pure sugar though and a weird texture, so we won't eat it.



You might be able to keep it as a keepsake of your DD´s first birthday. Just imagine still having it in years, maybe even all dried up for her 18th!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> As an educator I cannot see how social distancing works in schools. It’s okay for the key worker children where they are over 8 as they get it and are there in small numbers. The younger ones just don’t do it and neither can the staff with them. With whole years back in school it will be impossible. The rooms aren’t big enough and corridors too tight. I just don’t see it working safely. It will be interesting to hear all the expectations that are in place from governments.



So far I cannot imagine how it will work safely, either. My boy is 10. Even if they manage to keep them far enough apart in the classroom, the hallways will be a problem and outdoor break time, too. I hopethey don´t try to have sports lessons.
We were only told the 4th graders have to go back on May 4th. They will be told the rules on the first day. 
Their teacher is obviously very keen on having them back. He already mentioned there will be a dictation right in the first week.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Rhl2987 said:


> Goodness. I do that too, but it doesn't help me one bit! It just makes me a bit sad sometimes! I sometimes think I should throw out my scale!


Scales scare me so I don´t use them, haven´t used any for years. My jeans are reliable enough- the moment they start being uncomfortable I know it´s time to avoid sweets and sodas!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Scales scare me so I don´t use them, haven´t used any for years. My jeans are reliable enough- the moment they start being uncomfortable I know it´s time to avoid sweets and sodas!


I only weigh myself after I've been good for a few days. When I've been eating too much I'm afraid to weigh myself.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

I think I just found the design "inspiration" for my abro crossbody bag.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you for this post, I did the same thing and then had just just step away.
> Yesterday my mother sent me an email of an article in the paper; the article was about the semi-finals for high school basketball (basketball is a very big deal here), on March 6th, right at the start of Covid-19 concerns in the state. There were 64 semi-final games in the state, this article was only about one venue, and the teams involved. So far they know of 5 deaths, all from the virus, and several people who have come down with it but not died. 64 venues, with who knows how many people, and who knows how many people those people have come into contact with.
> I had to go lie down for a bit.
> I'm still feeling overwhelmed by it.
> 
> Thanks Elaine for this post too.
> I am trying to focus on what I can control, not watch the news (especially not watch our president), spend some time outside (everything is finally starting to green up!), and pet my Coco. And breathe, but not too much unless I have a paper bag close by!
> 
> Thanks everyone for the eye candy, for the positive thoughts and for being so nice!


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> I would love to join a live-streamed concert!!
> 
> Goodness. I do that too, but it doesn't help me one bit! It just makes me a bit sad sometimes! *I sometimes think I should throw out my scale!*


I recently saw this funny meme aboutthe Kondo method of "sparking joy" that related to scales…


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> I think I just found the design "inspiration" for my abro crossbody bag.


That's gorgeous! Is it yours?


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> I recently saw this funny meme aboutthe Kondo method of "sparking joy" that related to scales…
> 
> View attachment 4716560


I took a chance and weighed myself. So far, so good. I'm surprised since I've been eating cookies and candy every day.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> I think it's perfectly natural that you would be having emotional ups and downs. This isn't like anything else that's ever happened in any of our lives, so there's no tried & true path to follow. It's not that you're being inflexible… and I wouldn't even call it backtracking. My sense is that the future looks so murky, there isn't a very good way to plan. And you strike me as a "planner."
> 
> I am too (so is DH) and realizing that we honestly can't do very much long-range planning has been a big challenge for us. We're trying to cope by planning a day or a week at a time, which sounds very nice in theory, but then we start to think about future events (like our annual fall trip to San Francisco, which seems less & less likely) and we get frazzled again.
> 
> And then we pull ourselves together, and remember that in the general scheme of things, there are far more important things than a vacation. I have a very elderly mother living right down the street who I can't visit, because I don't dare put her at risk. And on a larger scale than our immediate family, there are people out of work. There are people with no safe place to shelter. There are the healthcare workers and other essential-industry workers who are at risk every day. So I think about all that, and then I take a few deep breaths, and I think of a new way to prepare soup (and avoid the ice cream in the freezer).


I didn't realize this, but I guess I'm a "planner" also. I hate this feeling of staring into an absolutely blank future.


----------



## momasaurus

jblended said:


> I've written out and erased many posts here today. I can't seem to find the correct way to phrase my thoughts and don't want to derail the thread, but I echo so many of the sentiments everyone is sharing.
> For the most part I am coping fine but there are days when this whole thing is overwhelming (like today). The second wave of infections worries me deeply.
> 
> I keep saying that I hope people come out of this ready to fully live out their passions and feeling more compassion towards others, but I think it's the other way around for a lot of people; some are developing anxiety/OCD around cleanliness and some are becoming judgmental of others (be it those who self-quarantine, those who choose to home school their kids from now on, or those who are Asian). It's heartbreaking.
> 
> Trying to find levity amidst the madness can help. Talking of gorgeous bags is better than watching the news right now!
> The only thing we can do is take each day as it comes and trust ourselves to adapt to whatever the new normal looks like. We have no choice but to adapt, so it's best not to dwell and just try to go with the flow.


Big hug to you. I feel yesterday and today that I am entering a new phase of this isolation, psychologically. I don't know what it is yet.
I've ordered so many little things online - makeup, thermometers, wipes, stuff I've forgotten about, and so many things are backordered, when a little package appears on the porch I am so happy!


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> I took a chance and weighed myself. So far, so good. I'm surprised since I've been eating cookies and candy every day.


Maybe you are eating less generally! I’ve managed to lose about 10 pounds by restricting portion size and cutting out most snacks. I’m still have one coca cola a day because I do have a bit of an addiction to it!  I also gave in to a chocolate Easter egg which I was given as a gift! 

I’ve been struggling to do this for several years. It seems like one of the few things it’s possible to control right now. I’m doing less well controlling my online purchases but no bags so that works ok for this thread!


----------



## Katinahat

momasaurus said:


> Big hug to you. I feel yesterday and today that I am entering a new phase of this isolation, psychologically. I don't know what it is yet.
> I've ordered so many little things online - makeup, thermometers, wipes, stuff I've forgotten about, and so many things are backordered, when a little package appears on the porch I am so happy!


Your approach sounds rather similar  to mine. I’ve been ordered quite a lot but everything relates to this new normality which we are all trying to get to grips with.


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> Scales scare me so I don´t use them, haven´t used any for years. My jeans are reliable enough- the moment they start being uncomfortable I know it´s time to avoid sweets and sodas!


That’s a good technique but I have jeans in two sizes! I’m trying to work my way down to the slightly smaller ones at the moment!


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> Maybe you are eating less generally! I’ve managed to lose about 10 pounds by restricting portion size and cutting out most snacks. I’m still have one coca cola a day because I do have a bit of an addiction to it!  I also gave in to a chocolate Easter egg which I was given as a gift!
> 
> I’ve been struggling to do this for several years. It seems like one of the few things it’s possible to control right now. I’m doing less well controlling my online purchases but no bags so that works ok for this thread!


It doesn't feel like I'm eating less. I think it must be because of IF. I only eat between noon and 7 every day, usually 2 meals. My biggest problem is controlling myself between the meals. I have an addiction to certain snacks. I'm fine if I don't think about them and don't have any in the house, but once I open them up, I can't stop at just one or two cookies.


----------



## whateve

momasaurus said:


> Big hug to you. I feel yesterday and today that I am entering a new phase of this isolation, psychologically. I don't know what it is yet.
> I've ordered so many little things online - makeup, thermometers, wipes, stuff I've forgotten about, and so many things are backordered, when a little package appears on the porch I am so happy!


I've ordered many things online. Today an order of meat arrived. It makes me feel good to see the boxes all lined up in the freezer. Tomorrow I'm getting a hose nozzle from Target so I can clean my pool filters. I was planning on hiring someone this year to do it as it is a lot of work but obviously that isn't happening. We just started using air conditioning so I ordered some new air filters. It seems I'm ordering something every few days. Even with everything I'm buying it is still a lot less than what we were spending before lockdown when we went out to eat everyday. The credit card I use for restaurants only had 3 charges on it on my last bill.


----------



## Rhl2987

jblended said:


> I love this and it is very much how I normally live my life. However, in this case there is an overlap in those two areas and it is mentally draining me.
> 
> I'd written it out better earlier but deleted it not to derail the thread. In my case, my mother (a doctor in her 70s, providing humanitarian aid and medical relief to those who cannot afford medical care and are displaced) has just had emergency surgery. Her surgery coincided with the lockdown, so all I focused on was what I could control, i.e. her recovery, making her life easier, adapting to quarantine in a foreign country with her and feeling gratitude that we were together (albeit separated from my siblings, but they are doing fine).
> 
> Now, as she is recovering, she is eager to get back to the front line to serve patients who may have corona but have no access to tests. This is a massive area of concern for me as she is high risk and, whatever precautions she may take, things do not look good.
> It's also an area of control as I could probably persuade her to avoid work (perhaps not indefinitely but for some time).
> I'm torn. I don't want to stand in the way of her life choices, and I very much respect how strongly she feels that this is what doctors do: they step up in an emergency to help those in need (as she repeatedly tells me). Yet, I cannot escape that this is _my mum_ and I want to hide her away from this virus.
> This is just an overwhelming day as I try to picture the future in this new world. I wish they could find a drug that works (even if it only relieves some patients) before they reopen in various countries.
> 
> As I said, the only way forward is one foot at a time. I will cross that bridge when I come to it and trust we will all adapt as we need to. We all are struggling in one way or another, and we all have to focus on the things we can control, as you rightly said, so that we don't feel like we're drowning in quicksand.
> 
> Sorry if this entire post is inappropriate. If a moderator feels it is wrong, please feel free to delete it. I would understand.


I feel for you and your dilemma. I pray that your Mother will recover quickly and remain healthy if she returns to work. I can imagine the anguish that this causes you. I don't think I have anything to say other than responding and saying that I am here and I hope that we on this thread can bring you joy in other ways, like with pretty bags!


----------



## Rhl2987

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you for this post, I did the same thing and then had just just step away.
> Yesterday my mother sent me an email of an article in the paper; the article was about the semi-finals for high school basketball (basketball is a very big deal here), on March 6th, right at the start of Covid-19 concerns in the state. There were 64 semi-final games in the state, this article was only about one venue, and the teams involved. So far they know of 5 deaths, all from the virus, and several people who have come down with it but not died. 64 venues, with who knows how many people, and who knows how many people those people have come into contact with.
> I had to go lie down for a bit.
> I'm still feeling overwhelmed by it.
> 
> Thanks Elaine for this post too.
> I am trying to focus on what I can control, not watch the news (especially not watch our president), spend some time outside (everything is finally starting to green up!), and pet my Coco. And breathe, but not too much unless I have a paper bag close by!
> 
> Thanks everyone for the eye candy, for the positive thoughts and for being so nice!


Wow. I understand the overwhelm. I feel that way almost whenever I read the news! I love that you're attempting to focus on what you're able to control. That's truly all we can do. I think I'm in a place where I'm admitting I need more help, so I reached out to a friend to ask her for more 1 on 1 calls and also moved up a virtual therapy visit. Finding support is in my control!


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> It doesn't feel like I'm eating less. I think it must be because of IF. I only eat between noon and 7 every day, usually 2 meals. My biggest problem is controlling myself between the meals. I have an addiction to certain snacks. I'm fine if I don't think about them and don't have any in the house, but once I open them up, I can't stop at just one or two cookies.


I can't control myself with snacks either. I don't like salads anymore and that isn't a satisfying enough meal these days. My daughter is definitely weaning, which is impacting my mental state, so I wonder if I'll be less hungry in the near future. I just need to get rid of certain foods from my house, in general!


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> Kind of poor lighting but here is the cake.


Adorable!!!! Love it. Happy 1st!


----------



## jblended

Rhl2987 said:


> I feel for you and your dilemma. I pray that your Mother will recover quickly and remain healthy if she returns to work. I can imagine the anguish that this causes you. I don't think I have anything to say other than responding and saying that I am here and I hope that we on this thread can bring you joy in other ways, like with pretty bags!


Thank you 
Yes, bags really do make everything better! 



Rhl2987 said:


> Wow. I understand the overwhelm. I feel that way almost whenever I read the news! I love that you're attempting to focus on what you're able to control. That's truly all we can do. I think I'm in a place where I'm admitting I need more help, so I reached out to a friend to ask her for more 1 on 1 calls and also moved up a virtual therapy visit. *Finding support is in my control!*


Brilliant decisions all around. I may do the same and just ask for more help. Your last line really hits home and sums it up perfectly.


----------



## Katinahat

Rhl2987 said:


> Wow. I understand the overwhelm. I feel that way almost whenever I read the news! I love that you're attempting to focus on what you're able to control. That's truly all we can do. I think I'm in a place where I'm admitting I need more help, so I reached out to a friend to ask her for more 1 on 1 calls and also moved up a virtual therapy visit. Finding support is in my control!





Rhl2987 said:


> I can't control myself with snacks either. I don't like salads anymore and that isn't a satisfying enough meal these days. My daughter is definitely weaning, which is impacting my mental state, so I wonder if I'll be less hungry in the near future. I just need to get rid of certain foods from my house, in general!


I know how you feel. I’ve completely stopped watching the TV news. I don’t think it’s good for my mental health. WHO advice is that people don’t dwell on the news for this very reason. I do use the BBC app for the news headlines once a day but try to avoid anything more. I focus my efforts on getting my family through it plus my focus on remote learning and children’s well-being with my job. 

I am grateful every day for our garden which others as not so lucky to have. I’ve noticed my children look different  recently. Their skin looks paler and has lost its glow. They need to get out more and feel the sun on their faces. I worry for their mental health too although they are coping well most of the time. They are at least old enough to understand but who knows what the long term impact will be on them. 

When my two were little I ate loads and snacking was my joy. This is certainly when my weight increased but it coincided with when my metabolism slowed down having got away with eating almost anything in my 20s, it was no longer the case in my 30s with two small children to focus on while working full time. It’s really hard being a mum and I’m sure you are doing a great job! Be kind to yourself!


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> That’s a good technique but I have jeans in two sizes! I’m trying to work my way down to the slightly smaller ones at the moment!


I am with you on that.


----------



## msd_bags

jblended said:


> I've written out and erased many posts here today. I can't seem to find the correct way to phrase my thoughts and don't want to derail the thread, but I echo so many of the sentiments everyone is sharing.
> For the most part I am coping fine but there are days when this whole thing is overwhelming (like today). The second wave of infections worries me deeply.
> 
> I keep saying that I hope people come out of this ready to fully live out their passions and feeling more compassion towards others, but I think it's the other way around for a lot of people; some are developing anxiety/OCD around cleanliness and some are becoming judgmental of others (be it those who self-quarantine, those who choose to home school their kids from now on, or those who are Asian). It's heartbreaking.
> 
> Trying to find levity amidst the madness can help. Talking of gorgeous bags is better than watching the news right now!
> The only thing we can do is take each day as it comes and trust ourselves to adapt to whatever the new normal looks like. We have no choice but to adapt, so it's best not to dwell and just try to go with the flow.


These are thoughtful words.  Thank you.  Wishing you and your mom good days ahead.



ElainePG said:


> Not everyone agrees with this strategy, but I weigh myself every. single. morning. I have a reliable scale, and I trust what it tells me. Numbers don't lie!


I can't do this! Lol!  When I feel myself gaining weight, the more I deliberately don't weigh.  Until I become ready to face the scale.


Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you for this post, I did the same thing and then had just just step away.
> Yesterday my mother sent me an email of an article in the paper; the article was about the semi-finals for high school basketball (basketball is a very big deal here), on March 6th, right at the start of Covid-19 concerns in the state. There were 64 semi-final games in the state, this article was only about one venue, and the teams involved. So far they know of 5 deaths, all from the virus, and several people who have come down with it but not died. 64 venues, with who knows how many people, and who knows how many people those people have come into contact with.
> I had to go lie down for a bit.
> I'm still feeling overwhelmed by it.
> 
> Thanks Elaine for this post too.
> I am trying to focus on what I can control, not watch the news (especially not watch our president), spend some time outside (everything is finally starting to green up!), and pet my Coco. And breathe, but not too much unless I have a paper bag close by!
> 
> Thanks everyone for the eye candy, for the positive thoughts and for being so nice!


Immediately when we went into lockdown, I was watching the news channel morning til evening.  Then I had enough.  I now watch just the evening news, for my sanity.


cowgirlsboots said:


> So far I cannot imagine how it will work safely, either. My boy is 10. Even if they manage to keep them far enough apart in the classroom, the hallways will be a problem and outdoor break time, too. I hopethey don´t try to have sports lessons.
> We were only told the 4th graders have to go back on May 4th. They will be told the rules on the first day.
> Their teacher is obviously very keen on having them back. He already mentioned there will be a dictation right in the first week.


I hope going back to school will be fine for your son.


momasaurus said:


> Big hug to you. I feel yesterday and today that I am entering a new phase of this isolation, psychologically. I don't know what it is yet.
> I've ordered so many little things online - makeup, thermometers, wipes, stuff I've forgotten about, and so many things are backordered, when a little package appears on the porch I am so happy!


I've also experienced phases during this isolation.  At first I was full of anxiety, but I was getting good sleep.  Then I became relaxed, but sleep was not as good.  Now, I'm a bit uneasy again.  It's really a seesaw of emotion.  Our lockdown has been extended anew until May 15.  But I've spent a lot of time doing online grocery shopping.


----------



## momasaurus

whateve said:


> I've ordered many things online. Today an order of meat arrived. It makes me feel good to see the boxes all lined up in the freezer. Tomorrow I'm getting a hose nozzle from Target so I can clean my pool filters. I was planning on hiring someone this year to do it as it is a lot of work but obviously that isn't happening. We just started using air conditioning so I ordered some new air filters. It seems I'm ordering something every few days. Even with everything I'm buying it is still a lot less than what we were spending before lockdown when we went out to eat everyday. The credit card I use for restaurants only had 3 charges on it on my last bill.


I know! Eating out is the biggest chunk of my spending and I miss that a lot. Envious that you have a pool! That will be such a comfort as we probably hunker down at home for the summer.


----------



## Rhl2987

Katinahat said:


> I know how you feel. I’ve completely stopped watching the TV news. I don’t think it’s good for my mental health. WHO advice is that people don’t dwell on the news for this very reason. I do use the BBC app for the news headlines once a day but try to avoid anything more. I focus my efforts on getting my family through it plus my focus on remote learning and children’s well-being with my job.
> 
> I am grateful every day for our garden which others as not so lucky to have. I’ve noticed my children look different  recently. Their skin looks paler and has lost its glow. They need to get out more and feel the sun on their faces. I worry for their mental health too although they are coping well most of the time. They are at least old enough to understand but who knows what the long term impact will be on them.
> 
> When my two were little I ate loads and snacking was my joy. This is certainly when my weight increased but it coincided with when my metabolism slowed down having got away with eating almost anything in my 20s, it was no longer the case in my 30s with two small children to focus on while working full time. It’s really hard being a mum and I’m sure you are doing a great job! Be kind to yourself!


My daughter requires outside time everyday, and she’s only 1! The only day we’ve been inside all day during quarantine, she started crying inconsolably in the afternoon even when I held her. Being outside just calms her down. I’m so glad your kids are coping well and hopefully they can enjoy the garden with you every once in awhile!

Oh yes. Very much the case that I’ve been able to eat whatever I wanted, basically up until pregnancy! Now my body is just different. I can’t see myself getting rid of certain new areas, maybe ever. I will just have to be okay with that!


----------



## Rhl2987

jblended said:


> Thank you
> Yes, bags really do make everything better!
> 
> 
> Brilliant decisions all around. I may do the same and just ask for more help. Your last line really hits home and sums it up perfectly.


We’re in this together!!


----------



## momasaurus

Rhl2987 said:


> Wow. I understand the overwhelm. I feel that way almost whenever I read the news! I love that you're attempting to focus on what you're able to control. That's truly all we can do. I think I'm in a place where I'm admitting I need more help, so I reached out to a friend to ask her for more 1 on 1 calls and also moved up a virtual therapy visit. Finding support is in my control!


I have a few therapist friends working virtually - it is amazing all the new feelings coming up. I suppose there are all sorts of new corona-induced syndromes. You are being really smart to reach out.


----------



## momasaurus

Katinahat said:


> I know how you feel. I’ve completely stopped watching the TV news. I don’t think it’s good for my mental health. WHO advice is that people don’t dwell on the news for this very reason. I do use the BBC app for the news headlines once a day but try to avoid anything more. I focus my efforts on getting my family through it plus my focus on remote learning and children’s well-being with my job.
> 
> I am grateful every day for our garden which others as not so lucky to have. I’ve noticed my children look different  recently. Their skin looks paler and has lost its glow. They need to get out more and feel the sun on their faces. I worry for their mental health too although they are coping well most of the time. They are at least old enough to understand but who knows what the long term impact will be on them.
> 
> When my two were little I ate loads and snacking was my joy. This is certainly when my weight increased but it coincided with when my metabolism slowed down having got away with eating almost anything in my 20s, it was no longer the case in my 30s with two small children to focus on while working full time. It’s really hard being a mum and I’m sure you are doing a great job! Be kind to yourself!


I applaud all of you with children at home at this time. Mine are grown. I can't imagine the extra burden of shepherding youngsters through this time (not to mention the home schooling part). What impact will this "staying away from people" have on them later? It makes me so sad.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> I only weigh myself after I've been good for a few days. When I've been eating too much I'm afraid to weigh myself.



@ElainePG has more discipline and I'm pleased it works for her. I went to a ballet school and they used to weigh us every Friday afternoon. I still greet Fridays with a weird feeling. 

I rely more on my clothes, especially the non-elastic waist band of a skirt. 

IMHO, and I do mean humble because I also believe in comfort, one of the reasons why weight creeps-up on people suddenly to hit them in the face is so many clothes are elasticated or are stretchy. 

I can see this easily in terms of of industry standards. Originally, cheap RTW brands did this to improve fit as none of us are the same shape and size and people lost their confidence and skills in sewing. It really came into its own in the 1990s as Lyra (basically fine, elasticated yarn) improved in quality. If you look at fast fashion brands you will see that almost everything 'classic' or 'basic' range is, if not completely flexible in jersey knit (tee-shirt material - blame on Chanel). The only things that deliver trends are made in a relatively smaller numbers and are often better made (hence loss leaders).


----------



## keodi

momasaurus said:


> Big hug to you. I feel yesterday and today that I am entering a new phase of this isolation, psychologically. I don't know what it is yet.
> *I've ordered so many little things online - makeup, thermometers, wipes, stuff I've forgotten about, and so many things are backordered, when a little package appears on the porch I am so happy*!


This has been my situation as well, I was so happy to receive  my package containing lysol,  bathroom cleaning supplies and paper towel!


Katinahat said:


> Your approach sounds rather similar  to mine. *I’ve been ordered quite a lot but everything relates to this new normality which we are all trying to get to grips with*.


Same here!


Katinahat said:


> I know how you feel. *I’ve completely stopped watching the TV news. I don’t think it’s good for my mental health.* WHO advice is that people don’t dwell on the news for this very reason. I do use the BBC app for the news headlines once a day but try to avoid anything more. I focus my efforts on getting my family through it plus my focus on remote learning and children’s well-being with my job.
> 
> I am grateful every day for our garden which others as not so lucky to have. I’ve noticed my children look different  recently. Their skin looks paler and has lost its glow. They need to get out more and feel the sun on their faces. I worry for their mental health too although they are coping well most of the time. They are at least old enough to understand but who knows what the long term impact will be on them.
> 
> When my two were little I ate loads and snacking was my joy. This is certainly when my weight increased but it coincided with when my metabolism slowed down having got away with eating almost anything in my 20s, it was no longer the case in my 30s with two small children to focus on while working full time. It’s really hard being a mum and I’m sure you are doing a great job! Be kind to yourself!


I agree, now I only watch the news at night, for a few minutes for the highlights then I come on here and view everyone's beautiful bag collections, it makes me feel better.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> I've ordered many things online. Today an order of meat arrived. It makes me feel good to see the boxes all lined up in the freezer. Tomorrow I'm getting a hose nozzle from Target so I can clean my pool filters. I was planning on hiring someone this year to do it as it is a lot of work but obviously that isn't happening. We just started using air conditioning so I ordered some new air filters. It seems I'm ordering something every few days. Even with everything I'm buying it is still a lot less than what we were spending before lockdown when we went out to eat everyday. The credit card I use for restaurants only had 3 charges on it on my last bill.



It's really nice to feel the kitchen full. Must be one of the most basic needs of Man.

I have a confession/revelation. In Scotland we have a fridge freezer (not that we probably need it there, we could just store it in the garden shed). But where I am now, we have no freezer and we have no fridge. We haven't had either one for 4 years because DH kept threatening to change the kitchen so I thought I'd better wait. What I found is that most of the things people keep in the fridge don't really need to be. Any fish or meat (that's about once a week) has to eaten straight away or at least same evening.

I can't wait for my local Italian to open. I am serious! Interesting I am doing yoga more at home while saving around $100 a week, that's quite a saving. On the other hand I belong to a London Club and the membership fee had to be paid  in January and I am getting very little use from it.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> My most used bag currently is a tiny stretchy pouch that I put my phone in when I run (try to run!).  It’s almost my only used bag but my Mulberry Cara backpack has been coming out when I have to shop. I might switch that for the Kate spade Watson lane (nylon) crossbody I usually take on holiday.
> 
> *I’ve been browsing bags online a little but not much as generally I need a break from screens. Yesterday, working remotely I was online from 8.30am -7pm either answering emails, video calling or trying to get education materials online which is not very easy. I spent 2 hours uploading something which should have taken 2 minutes as technology keeps failing me! Not knowing when or if life will return to normal doesn’t make bags the things I want to purchase. *
> 
> I have just ordered some AirPods though so my shopping excesses are just being channelled elsewhere! I think they’ll be handy for all these work video calls! Socially video calling is much less appealing when I’ve spent hours doing it for work but I probably need to reach out to my friends more.



Same. I was marking from 7am-6pm yesterday. Live (presentation) exams the days before.

Then today had to face 100s of accumulated posts asks for authenticity that took the whole morning. My eyes hurt.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> That's gorgeous! Is it yours?


No, I only spotted it on ebay and noticed this must be the premier designer bag Abro has copied when making the crossbody I bought.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Yes, bags really do make everything better!


❤❤


----------



## cowgirlsboots

msd_bags said:


> I hope going back to school will be fine for your son.


He won´t be happy. He hates school- not the actual learning but the way how they learn and he hates the bullying that has been going on from his first day and lasted ever since. This and the health risk on top says it all.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> It's really nice to feel the kitchen full. Must be one of the most basic needs of Man.
> 
> I have a confession/revelation. In Scotland we have a fridge freezer (not that we probably need it there, we could just store it in the garden shed). But where I am now, we have no freezer and we have no fridge. We haven't had either one for 4 years because DH kept threatening to change the kitchen so I thought I'd better wait. What I found is that most of the things people keep in the fridge don't really need to be. Any fish or meat (that's about once a week) has to eaten straight away or at least same evening.
> 
> I can't wait for my local Italian to open. I am serious! Interesting I am doing yoga more at home while saving around $100 a week, that's quite a saving. On the other hand I belong to a London Club and the membership fee had to be paid  in January and I am getting very little use from it.



As long as you don´t need a fridge or freezer not having one is the best you can do. 
I don´t have a proper cooker, only a two top plate/ half sized oven mini thingy from the early 60ies. I hate cooking. The thing works fine for me.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> As long as you don´t need a fridge or freezer not having one is the best you can do.
> I don´t have a proper cooker, only a two top plate/ half sized oven mini thingy from the early 60ies. I hate cooking. The thing works fine for me.



I know what you mean, and normally I would agree. 

I was on the verge of buying (freezer) before the pandemic. It would have been nice to have a bit more back-up for such an occasion, just so I know there's something there if need be and I may  need to store some fruit and veg from the harvest.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I took a chance and weighed myself. So far, so good. I'm surprised since I've been eating cookies and candy every day.


You've got a new best-selling book idea there: Worry Away Your Weight!


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> Your approach sounds rather similar  to mine. *I’ve been ordered quite a lot but everything relates to this new normality which we are all trying to get to grips with*.


Same here. Recently it's been face masks.


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> Wow. I understand the overwhelm. I feel that way almost whenever I read the news! I love that you're attempting to focus on what you're able to control. That's truly all we can do. I think I'm in a place where I'm admitting I need more help, so I reached out to a friend to ask her for more 1 on 1 calls and also moved up a virtual therapy visit. *Finding support is in my control!*


Those both sound like such wise choices. I think it's so important to reach out and ask for help, whether it's a friend or a professional. The people who are going to do best with this pandemic will be the ones who identify what their needs are and figure out a way to solve them, rather than "toughing it out." 

Or staging protest marches. But don't get me started…


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> I know how you feel. I’ve completely stopped watching the TV news. I don’t think it’s good for my mental health. *WHO advice is that people don’t dwell on the news for this very reason*. I do use the BBC app for the news headlines once a day but try to avoid anything more. I focus my efforts on getting my family through it plus my focus on remote learning and children’s well-being with my job.
> 
> I am grateful every day for our garden which others as not so lucky to have. I’ve noticed my children look different  recently. Their skin looks paler and has lost its glow. They need to get out more and feel the sun on their faces. I worry for their mental health too although they are coping well most of the time. They are at least old enough to understand but who knows what the long term impact will be on them.
> 
> When my two were little I ate loads and snacking was my joy. This is certainly when my weight increased but it coincided with when my metabolism slowed down having got away with eating almost anything in my 20s, it was no longer the case in my 30s with two small children to focus on while working full time. It’s really hard being a mum and I’m sure you are doing a great job! Be kind to yourself!


I didn't know that this was a WHO recommendation. I'll have to tell Mr. PG! It makes perfect sense to me. We've pretty much stopped watching TV news. We read the headlines of our online newspaper first thing in the morning, just in case something has happened (it never has) and then, in my case, I don't go back to it again. I figure if something critical occurs during the day, a friend will call or text me. Mr. PG tends to revisit the news several times a day, though, and I don't think it's good for him. It just gets him frazzled.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> @ElainePG has more discipline and I'm pleased it works for her. I went to a ballet school and they used to weigh us every Friday afternoon. I still greet Fridays with a weird feeling.
> 
> I rely more on my clothes, especially the non-elastic waist band of a skirt.
> 
> *IMHO, and I do mean humble because I also believe in comfort, one of the reasons why weight creeps-up on people suddenly to hit them in the face is so many clothes are elasticated or are stretchy. *
> 
> I can see this easily in terms of of industry standards. Originally, cheap RTW brands did this to improve fit as none of us are the same shape and size and people lost their confidence and skills in sewing. It really came into its own in the 1990s as Lyra (basically fine, elasticated yarn) improved in quality. If you look at fast fashion brands you will see that almost everything 'classic' or 'basic' range is, if not completely flexible in jersey knit (tee-shirt material - blame on Chanel). The only things that deliver trends are made in a relatively smaller numbers and are often better made (hence loss leaders).


That's so interesting, @papertiger ! Many years ago, I saw my family doctor because I had gained a bit of weight and I couldn't shake it. I was eating properly, I was exercising, but I had ten extra pounds that were keeping my company, and I wanted them gone. She said "Wear a belt every day." At the time, I thought she was out of her ever-loving mind, but (1) it worked; and (2) that's exactly what you're saying!


----------



## Katinahat

ElainePG said:


> I didn't know that this was a WHO recommendation. I'll have to tell Mr. PG! It makes perfect sense to me. We've pretty much stopped watching TV news. We read the headlines of our online newspaper first thing in the morning, just in case something has happened (it never has) and then, in my case, I don't go back to it again. I figure if something critical occurs during the day, a friend will call or text me. Mr. PG tends to revisit the news several times a day, though, and I don't think it's good for him. It just gets him frazzled.



It was something I read a while ago but it works for me. Not sure if this link will work for you. 

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....-dont-drink-smoke-or-watch-too-much-news.html


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> I applaud all of you with children at home at this time. Mine are grown. I can't imagine the extra burden of shepherding youngsters through this time (not to mention the home schooling part). What impact will this "staying away from people" have on them later? It makes me so sad.


Such a good point. Three families in our cul-de-sac have young children, and the kids are outside playing every afternoon. I can see the kids getting wilder and wilder as the weeks go by. Riding their tricycles or scooters faster, yelling more, even coming into neighbor's yards and picking their flowers (I've had to gently shoo them away, but I hated to do it). These are good children, ordinarily well-behaved. The parents are maxed out, and not supervising them as tightly as they ought, which I completely understand, but still. Last week one of the little boys rang our doorbell and asked if it was okay if he climbed one of our trees to "get my arrow." GAH! No, you can't climb our tree! Though I did thank him for asking permission. Eventually Daddy emerged with a long broom and solved the problem, but we shuddered to think what would have happened if the unsupervised child had climbed our tree!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> I have a confession/revelation. In Scotland we have a fridge freezer (not that we probably need it there, we could just store it in the garden shed). But where I am now, we have no freezer and we have no fridge. We haven't had either one for 4 years because DH kept threatening to change the kitchen so I thought I'd better wait. *What I found is that most of the things people keep in the fridge don't really need to be*. Any fish or meat (that's about once a week) has to eaten straight away or at least same evening.


What about cheese and milk? That can sit out? And I've always thought that vegetables needed to be refrigerated?


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> It was something I read a while ago but it works for me. Not sure if this link will work for you.
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....-dont-drink-smoke-or-watch-too-much-news.html


Great link… thank you!


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> That's so interesting, @papertiger ! Many years ago, I saw my family doctor because I had gained a bit of weight and I couldn't shake it. I was eating properly, I was exercising, but I had ten extra pounds that were keeping my company, and I wanted them gone. She said "Wear a belt every day." At the time, I thought she was out of her ever-loving mind, but (1) it worked; and (2) that's exactly what you're saying!



Wow, that's impressive. 

I think I may need to tighten my belt. I had crisps (chips) _and_ chocolate followed by dinner. I think we ate too late and got hungry (21:00). DH waits 'till everyone's left the park before he goes for a run but in the nice weather and later evenings, it's just getting later and later. I need to eat with the cats at 18:00  .


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> What about cheese and milk? That can sit out? And I've always thought that vegetables needed to be refrigerated?



Most vegetables are fine. They just need to be eaten.  As you can imagine we keep our veg in the ground until ready to eat but if they need to come out I put them in the larder (lined with tiles). If I buy, I just get what I need (and that's a lot). I have wooden bowls for fruit, potatoes, tomatoes, onions, and a basket for salad. My parents used to buy an entire large box of fruit and veg every week and leave it in the garage (and we had a huge fridge-freezer, plus another freezer in the garage).

No milk fresh in my house unless DH wants a rich hot chocolate, I want to do a cheese sauce for cauliflower. or guests are coming (tea and coffee).  I drink black coffee and herbal tea We keep powdered milk for emergencies.

Cheese is not supposed to go in the fridge (except cottage, curd or other fresh cheese). I put yogurt in the larder too. All cheese is removed from any plastic and put into a wooden pox wrapped in grease proof paper, I promise it tastes 100% better at room temperature.

Most fruit and veg and cheese sold in supermarkets is not really ripened so need to develop.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> I didn't know that this was a WHO recommendation. I'll have to tell Mr. PG! It makes perfect sense to me. We've pretty much stopped watching TV news. We read the headlines of our online newspaper first thing in the morning, just in case something has happened (it never has) and then, in my case, I don't go back to it again. I figure if something critical occurs during the day, a friend will call or text me. Mr. PG tends to revisit the news several times a day, though, and I don't think it's good for him. It just gets him frazzled.



News is too depressing.


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> Most vegetables are fine. They just need to be eaten.  As you can imagine we keep our veg in the ground until ready to eat but if they need to come out I put them in the larder (lined with tiles). If I buy, I just get what I need (and that's a lot). I have wooden bowls for fruit, potatoes, tomatoes, onions, and a basket for salad. My parents used to buy an entire large box of fruit and veg every week and leave it in the garage (and we had a huge fridge-freezer, plus another freezer in the garage).
> 
> No milk fresh in my house unless DH wants a rich hot chocolate, I want to do a cheese sauce for cauliflower. or guests are coming (tea and coffee).  I drink black coffee and herbal tea We keep powdered milk for emergencies.
> 
> Cheese is not supposed to go in the fridge (except cottage, curd or other fresh cheese). I put yogurt in the larder too. All cheese is removed from any plastic and put into a wooden pox wrapped in grease proof paper, I promise it tastes 100% better at room temperature.
> 
> Most fruit and veg and cheese sold in supermarkets is not really ripened so need to develop.


I can't imagine living without a refrigerator and freezer. I need my ice cream. I know that a lot of things we refrigerate, we probably don't need to, but it is warmer here than where you live. We don't have a cool larder. I have a bag of potatoes in the cabinet that have started growing. I've found that if I put potatoes in the refrigerator they last longer. We never refrigerate tomatoes because they taste a lot better that way. I also refrigerate leftovers and part of an onion if I don't use the whole thing. We hate grocery shopping so even before covid, we went as infrequently as possible. Now that I have to pay for delivery, I'm ordering as much as I can store, or at least enough to last until the milk runs out, so I don't have to place too many orders. We haven't been successful at growing much in the past and the tortoise has free run of the entire backyard so these days anything we planted wouldn't last long.

ETA: I just thought of something else. We use ice for nearly everything we drink. DH says it is an American thing, to want water and soda to be super cold with lots of ice.


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> News is too depressing.


I just watch the first 10 minutes of the evening news. I'm more interested in what is happening locally than worldwide. DH is a newshound and watches news for hours every day. I can't help but hear a lot of it.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> He won´t be happy. He hates school- not the actual learning but the way how they learn and he hates the bullying that has been going on from his first day and lasted ever since. This and the health risk on top says it all.


My son didn't do well in the social environment of school either. After he graduated high school and didn't have to go to school anymore, his whole demeanor changed. He was so much more relaxed, even after he started college. I think college was more anonymous and less social so he didn't have to be extroverted if he didn't feel like it. He has been working from home his entire adult life. I'm so happy he lives in an era where that is possible, as it is perfect for him.


----------



## lynne_ross

x


----------



## keodi

papertiger said:


> News is too depressing.


so true, I didn't bother tuning into CNN today..


----------



## msd_bags

lynne_ross said:


> I am with you. I need fridge/freezer. We had a cold room in our house, but I prefer things in the fridge and only used it to store bulk items. Where I live now it is too hot not to put everything in the fridge. I also has no time to shop daily and would not ask our helper to either, so need to store milk, cheese, meat, veggies and frozen stuff - chicken nuggets, fries lol.
> I also agree that ice is a North American obsession. Our fridge/ freezer I’m Canada has an ice machine and everyone who comes over asks for ice. Whereas I don’t see much ice here in Asia.


We also like our drinks ice cold here, because the weather is always too hot.  But I know that in China (at least in the mainland) they serve warm water instead of cold water to go with meals.


----------



## Rhl2987

papertiger said:


> It's really nice to feel the kitchen full. Must be one of the most basic needs of Man.
> 
> I have a confession/revelation. In Scotland we have a fridge freezer (not that we probably need it there, we could just store it in the garden shed). But where I am now, we have no freezer and we have no fridge. We haven't had either one for 4 years because DH kept threatening to change the kitchen so I thought I'd better wait. What I found is that most of the things people keep in the fridge don't really need to be. Any fish or meat (that's about once a week) has to eaten straight away or at least same evening.
> 
> I can't wait for my local Italian to open. I am serious! Interesting I am doing yoga more at home while saving around $100 a week, that's quite a saving. On the other hand I belong to a London Club and the membership fee had to be paid  in January and I am getting very little use from it.


Wow! No fridge or freezer? That's is very impressive. How about milk and cheese? Do you eat a lot of non-perishable food? Do you find that it means you waste a lot less because you can't really stock up on too much fresh food?


----------



## Rhl2987

cowgirlsboots said:


> He won´t be happy. He hates school- not the actual learning but the way how they learn and he hates the bullying that has been going on from his first day and lasted ever since. This and the health risk on top says it all.


I'm so sorry to hear about the bullying. Bullying is so harmful to young people and it is rampant. I will remember the people who bullied me for the rest of my life, and specific interactions as well. I don't know what I will do if my daughter is bullied.


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> That's so interesting, @papertiger ! Many years ago, I saw my family doctor because I had gained a bit of weight and I couldn't shake it. I was eating properly, I was exercising, but I had ten extra pounds that were keeping my company, and I wanted them gone. She said "Wear a belt every day." At the time, I thought she was out of her ever-loving mind, but (1) it worked; and (2) that's exactly what you're saying!


How interesting! I don't wear belts! Maybe I need to...


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> Such a good point. Three families in our cul-de-sac have young children, and the kids are outside playing every afternoon. I can see the kids getting wilder and wilder as the weeks go by. Riding their tricycles or scooters faster, yelling more, even coming into neighbor's yards and picking their flowers (I've had to gently shoo them away, but I hated to do it). These are good children, ordinarily well-behaved. The parents are maxed out, and not supervising them as tightly as they ought, which I completely understand, but still. Last week one of the little boys rang our doorbell and asked if it was okay if he climbed one of our trees to "get my arrow." GAH! No, you can't climb our tree! Though I did thank him for asking permission. Eventually Daddy emerged with a long broom and solved the problem, but we shuddered to think what would have happened if the unsupervised child had climbed our tree!


Goodness gracious. That's terrifying! I could not even imagine making a situation work with multiple young, energetic kids and both parents with full-time jobs, all at home together. I know that many people are doing this right now! It probably takes every ounce of mental strength you have and then some.


----------



## Rhl2987

papertiger said:


> Most vegetables are fine. They just need to be eaten.  As you can imagine we keep our veg in the ground until ready to eat but if they need to come out I put them in the larder (lined with tiles). If I buy, I just get what I need (and that's a lot). I have wooden bowls for fruit, potatoes, tomatoes, onions, and a basket for salad. My parents used to buy an entire large box of fruit and veg every week and leave it in the garage (and we had a huge fridge-freezer, plus another freezer in the garage).
> 
> No milk fresh in my house unless DH wants a rich hot chocolate, I want to do a cheese sauce for cauliflower. or guests are coming (tea and coffee).  I drink black coffee and herbal tea We keep powdered milk for emergencies.
> 
> Cheese is not supposed to go in the fridge (except cottage, curd or other fresh cheese). I put yogurt in the larder too. All cheese is removed from any plastic and put into a wooden pox wrapped in grease proof paper, I promise it tastes 100% better at room temperature.
> 
> Most fruit and veg and cheese sold in supermarkets is not really ripened so need to develop.


Reading through this I am entirely impressed with you. I really wish I could live like this. It sounds 100% better than the crazy consumer-centric world that many people live in, myself included!


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> I can't imagine living without a refrigerator and freezer. I need my ice cream. I know that a lot of things we refrigerate, we probably don't need to, but it is warmer here than where you live. We don't have a cool larder. I have a bag of potatoes in the cabinet that have started growing. I've found that if I put potatoes in the refrigerator they last longer. We never refrigerate tomatoes because they taste a lot better that way. I also refrigerate leftovers and part of an onion if I don't use the whole thing. We hate grocery shopping so even before covid, we went as infrequently as possible. Now that I have to pay for delivery, I'm ordering as much as I can store, or at least enough to last until the milk runs out, so I don't have to place too many orders. We haven't been successful at growing much in the past and the tortoise has free run of the entire backyard so these days anything we planted wouldn't last long.
> 
> ETA: I just thought of something else. We use ice for nearly everything we drink. DH says it is an American thing, to want water and soda to be super cold with lots of ice.


I'm sorry I missed it, but you have a tortoise? That would be so cool! My pseudo-grandmother had a turtle living in her kitchen for many years.


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> I'm sorry I missed it, but you have a tortoise? That would be so cool! My pseudo-grandmother had a turtle living in her kitchen for many years.


Yes! It's a giant sulcata tortoise I've had since he was a baby. He is 20 years old and huge.


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> Yes! It's a giant sulcata tortoise I've had since he was a baby. He is 20 years old and huge.


Great pic, what’s his name?


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Yes! It's a giant sulcata tortoise I've had since he was a baby. He is 20 years old and huge.


I can see why your garden wouldn't survive . He's cute!


----------



## Kimbashop

whateve said:


> Yes! It's a giant sulcata tortoise I've had since he was a baby. He is 20 years old and huge.


He is lovely! How special.


----------



## keodi

whateve said:


> Yes! It's a giant sulcata tortoise I've had since he was a baby. He is 20 years old and huge.


He's a cutie!


----------



## Vintage Leather

Is there such a thing as enough?

Forgive me for rambling, but I’ve spent a ridiculous amount of time over the last month and a half pondering that idea, especially in regards to jewelry and luxuries. 

Last Christmas, Tiffany’s had an $112k advent calendar. I remember looking through the list of things in it and thinking - I could so totally do better than that. I did my imaginary shopping, and designed a very very sparkly advent calendar. I even came in under budget! 

Maybe it was the imaginary five-figure shopping spree. Maybe it’s watching the GemX lecture series or the Christie’s history of jewelry tutorials. Maybe it’s this thread, with its focus on curation. But I started making a list of the smallest possible jewelry collection that would cover all occasions, and comparing it to what I own.

I’m almost there - but the pieces I don’t have are definitely some of the most extravagant.  (I’m sure you’re all shocked that I don’t have a couple of tiaras just cluttering up the space...) There are four “basics” I’ve been shopping for and do plan on acquiring (diamond hoop earrings, a heavy link gold necklace, a rivière, and a diamond brooch), but should I? 

These three questions keep tumbling through my mind. 1) would it be better to just sell all the pieces that are not on my list and use the money to acquire the list, 2) do I want the pieces or the experience of shopping or curation? Would I be happier if I completed my list and then never bought another piece or will I throw my money away on things dramatically different from what I own just because I like shopping?, and my final thought is 3) do I even need any of it? Should I reduce my collection dramatically but throw away the list?
Or is this just the stress talking?

What has been your experience with cutting back? Does shopping your closet help? Should I let it go and then decided? Or walk away and make decisions after life is more predictable?


----------



## jblended

@Vintage Leather Could you perhaps walk the middle road? Suppose you get a jeweler to reset some of your existing pieces to create a diamond brooch or earrings that you have on your 'ideal' list... would that meet the criteria of curating your collection, shopping your own closet and also adding in the excitement of something new from your wish list?

Also, I'd like to recommend the 'Editing your bag closet' thread in this sub-forum. It ventures into all sorts of curated collections, including how some of us edited our furniture. It may offer some fresh perspectives on shopping your own vs. adding variety.


----------



## whateve

More bags said:


> Great pic, what’s his name?


Thanks! His name is Charlie.


muchstuff said:


> I can see why your garden wouldn't survive . He's cute!





Kimbashop said:


> He is lovely! How special.





keodi said:


> He's a cutie!


Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

Rhl2987 said:


> Wow! No fridge or freezer? That's is very impressive. How about milk and cheese? Do you eat a lot of non-perishable food? Do you find that it means you waste a lot less because you can't really stock up on too much fresh food?



No milk fresh in my house unless we're going to use it. Yogurt lasts longer (if we didn't eat it first - 0 waste in our house). 

Cheese is better out of the fridge (except cottage, curd or other fresh cheese).


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> No milk fresh in my house unless we're going to use it. Yogurt lasts longer (if we didn't eat it first - 0 waste in our house).
> 
> Cheese is better out of the fridge (except cottage, curd or other fresh cheese).


My DH eats cereal every morning so he needs milk. Pouring a bowl of cereal is one of the few meals he can make for himself!

So I guess you don't eat much meat? Unless you want to shop daily.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> Yes! It's a giant sulcata tortoise I've had since he was a baby. He is 20 years old and huge.



OMG! You could give him his own thread in the Animalisious Forum. He's so fabulous, the coolest, such a face. 

I'm guessing it's a lifetime of commitment.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> My DH eats cereal every morning so he needs milk. Pouring a bowl of cereal is one of the few meals he can make for himself!
> 
> So I guess you don't eat much meat? Unless you want to shop daily.



Meat or fish gets eaten the same day. 

Only salami or bratwurst etc can last a couple - I guess that's why they used to smoke meat and fish - because they didn't have refrigeration. I don't think smoked fish would last the day in my house anyway.


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> OMG! You could give him his own thread in the Animalisious Forum. He's so fabulous, the coolest, such a face.
> 
> I'm guessing it's a lifetime of commitment.


It is! More than a lifetime. He'll outlive us so we have to make sure someone will take him when the time comes. I've never gotten tired of him. It makes me happy every time I see him in the yard. He is fairly easy to take care of on a daily basis, as long as you have things set up right. We can go on vacation and leave him on his own. There is plenty for him to eat in the garden. During the winter, he needs a heated house. This year he has been very good at going inside every night, but at the beginning of the season, he has to be coaxed to use his house. He is way too heavy for me to move so coaxing him is sometimes difficult, especially if he is already cold. He isn't very smart.


----------



## jblended

@whateve I love your charming Charlie!


----------



## papertiger

Vintage Leather said:


> Is there such a thing as enough?
> 
> Forgive me for rambling, but I’ve spent a ridiculous amount of time over the last month and a half pondering that idea, especially in regards to jewelry and luxuries.
> 
> Last Christmas, Tiffany’s had an $112k advent calendar. I remember looking through the list of things in it and thinking - I could so totally do better than that. I did my imaginary shopping, and designed a very very sparkly advent calendar. I even came in under budget!
> 
> Maybe it was the imaginary five-figure shopping spree. Maybe it’s watching the GemX lecture series or the Christie’s history of jewelry tutorials. Maybe it’s this thread, with its focus on curation. But I started making a list of the smallest possible jewelry collection that would cover all occasions, and comparing it to what I own.
> 
> I’m almost there - but the pieces I don’t have are definitely some of the most extravagant.  (I’m sure you’re all shocked that I don’t have a couple of tiaras just cluttering up the space...) There are four “basics” I’ve been shopping for and do plan on acquiring (diamond hoop earrings, a heavy link gold necklace, a rivière, and a diamond brooch), but should I?
> 
> These three questions keep tumbling through my mind. 1) would it be better to just sell all the pieces that are not on my list and use the money to acquire the list, 2) do I want the pieces or the experience of shopping or curation? Would I be happier if I completed my list and then never bought another piece or will I throw my money away on things dramatically different from what I own just because I like shopping?, and my final thought is 3) do I even need any of it? Should I reduce my collection dramatically but throw away the list?
> Or is this just the stress talking?
> 
> What has been your experience with cutting back? Does shopping your closet help? Should I let it go and then decided? Or walk away and make decisions after life is more predictable?



My take: We all acquire stuff while finding our unique style, that includes jewellery. Then there are presents.

You have to first give yourself permission to have what you want, and yes, get rid of the rest if it helps. The stuff I have to get rid of now is just fit for scrap but I can do that anytime. I have sold some very good jewellery through auction houses years ago. One piece was a medal that was from a ggfather. It was just floating around, if I'd lost it I'd be heartbroken, couldn't wear it (didn't earn the right) it was a liability just owning it. So I sold it through medal specialists to a museum and bought myself something I could wear in memory. I also commissioned a classic piece of Asprey in my mother's memory that has been 2 years in the making. I also sold a tension-set, pear shape diamond ring my mother gave me as I'd be too frightened to wear it. Otherwise, I keep what was handed down and even wear my dad's tie pin (I was sick my mother sold my father's watch).


Not all jewellery has the same significance:

There's:

1. Jewellery that means something in terms of personal significance. Usually, this is jewellery that is bought for us. What others mean to us.
2. Jewellery that expresses who we are beyond trends and fashion, beyond resale and status. Usually, this is jewel bought for ourselves. What we mean to ourselves.
3. Jewellery that makes us belong to a tribe, worn for status and belonging and a sense of social inclusion. Included in this category are investment pieces but it as easily be a cotton friendship bracelet.. Sometimes bought for us (coz that's what's in the stores) they are often bought by the wearers. Signifying group identity these mark us out as 'one of _those_'.

I've never been so happy after giving myself permission to go after some the pieces that I'd wanted for years. Not the LOVE bracelets or Alhambra etc, but specific pieces that were probably on no one's radar but mine.

For example:

The simple silver Georg Jensen Torun torque that has interchangeable pendants. I'd wanted one since I was a child having seen it on my mother's friend. In the bag sense of things it wasn't expensive but I kept putting it off. The G J Grape ring in silver and onyx was another piece. I suppose unlike Hermes and Gucci I didn't know so much about the brand, the type of jewellery, even though I used to live in Scandinavia it's another whole thing, collecting Scandinavian jewellery. Because I wasn't familiar with the history of the company, the designers , their respective biographies, aesthetics and creative process, I felt I was not entitled. It was education I needed, so I educated myself obviously not to the point of an expert but enough.

Then there was the tracking these pieces down in London. I don't buy jewels online because _every_ piece is different but I saw GJ was making them again. I noticed that a friend wearing pieces new and vintage so I basically asked her to introduce to me to her SA. So dear readers, I bought my torque and pendant (the rose quartz). Then quite a few other pieces too including the Grape ring (my class mates bought me the earrings when I left Norway).

This is not in the order you wrote:
My thoughts are you are moving too fast in your head.
1. My advice is to reduce your collection first. If you have no connection with something, as in it doesn't signify a loved one or experience, doesn't express who you are, or doesn't allow you to feel like you belong, off it goes.
2. Consider your list and edit that too. Re-prioritise the list.
3. Give yourself permission to have what you want. Ask yourself what's stopping you (if not money) Even if it's one piece, something you always wanted, even a tiara. If it's top of your list, allow yourself to buy it. See how that feels. One piece at a time.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> It is! More than a lifetime. He'll outlive us so we have to make sure someone will take him when the time comes. I've never gotten tired of him. It makes me happy every time I see him in the yard. He is fairly easy to take care of on a daily basis, as long as you have things set up right. We can go on vacation and leave him on his own. There is plenty for him to eat in the garden. During the winter, he needs a heated house. This year he has been very good at going inside every night, but at the beginning of the season, he has to be coaxed to use his house. He is way too heavy for me to move so coaxing him is sometimes difficult, especially if he is already cold. He isn't very smart.



I just love the way you talk about him. He is so special. 

And yes, I realise. Someone wanted to give us their year old parrot and at that time I never knew where I'd be and what kind of place (touring) and it didn't seem to DH or the parrot either. Not sure why some people get animals, especially such long-lived ones without a plan.


----------



## Katinahat

Rhl2987 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about the bullying. Bullying is so harmful to young people and it is rampant. I will remember the people who bullied me for the rest of my life, and specific interactions as well. I don't know what I will do if my daughter is bullied.


Any even half decent school should respond to your request for support with this. Kids make mistakes, if they aren’t challenged about their behaviour when they are young they turn into adults who bully too. Dealing with both the bully and the person who is suffering to teach both empathy and resilience is the way forward in my experience. 

Thank goodness my children love our school. Its a really community. They can’t wait to go back. They have had issues with other children but we report them if they are really bad and help them deal with it themselves if, as most often, it’s minor.


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> No milk fresh in my house unless we're going to use it. Yogurt lasts longer (if we didn't eat it first - 0 waste in our house).
> 
> Cheese is better out of the fridge (except cottage, curd or other fresh cheese).


I can’t believe some people manage without a fridge/freezer. It’s not even hot here where I am in the U.K. Yesterday hit a high of 15 degrees Celsius and I was melting gardening in the spring sunshine. I only have time to shop once a week so everything needs to keep!


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> Yes! It's a giant sulcata tortoise I've had since he was a baby. He is 20 years old and huge.


Wow, gosh he is huge but very cute!


----------



## lynne_ross

whateve said:


> Yes! It's a giant sulcata tortoise I've had since he was a baby. He is 20 years old and huge.


Omg! Soooo cool! I love tortoises and turtles! Where do you keep him?


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> Yes! It's a giant sulcata tortoise I've had since he was a baby. He is 20 years old and huge.


He looks very sweet. What a great photo.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Such a good point. Three families in our cul-de-sac have young children, and the kids are outside playing every afternoon. I can see the kids getting wilder and wilder as the weeks go by. Riding their tricycles or scooters faster, yelling more, even coming into neighbor's yards and picking their flowers (I've had to gently shoo them away, but I hated to do it). These are good children, ordinarily well-behaved. The parents are maxed out, and not supervising them as tightly as they ought, which I completely understand, but still. Last week one of the little boys rang our doorbell and asked if it was okay if he climbed one of our trees to "get my arrow." GAH! No, you can't climb our tree! Though I did thank him for asking permission. Eventually Daddy emerged with a long broom and solved the problem, but we shuddered to think what would have happened if the unsupervised child had climbed our tree!


Oh dear.
But also -- arrow? Suction cup, I hope? We had those when I was little but do kids still play with bows and arrows? Cultural appropriation at its worst....


----------



## momasaurus

whateve said:


> I can't imagine living without a refrigerator and freezer. I need my ice cream. I know that a lot of things we refrigerate, we probably don't need to, but it is warmer here than where you live. We don't have a cool larder. I have a bag of potatoes in the cabinet that have started growing. I've found that if I put potatoes in the refrigerator they last longer. We never refrigerate tomatoes because they taste a lot better that way. I also refrigerate leftovers and part of an onion if I don't use the whole thing. We hate grocery shopping so even before covid, we went as infrequently as possible. Now that I have to pay for delivery, I'm ordering as much as I can store, or at least enough to last until the milk runs out, so I don't have to place too many orders. We haven't been successful at growing much in the past and the tortoise has free run of the entire backyard so these days anything we planted wouldn't last long.
> 
> ETA: I just thought of something else. We use ice for nearly everything we drink. DH says it is an American thing, to want water and soda to be super cold with lots of ice.


Well, there is no such thing as a room temperature martini. Just sayin' ......
Otherwise, yes, most Americans are crazy for cold things. Ugh.


----------



## momasaurus

Rhl2987 said:


> How interesting! I don't wear belts! Maybe I need to...


Since I have only been wearing yoga pants, sweats, or elastic waist pants for 6 weeks, I am contemplating trying to put on a pair of jeans, just to see where we are.....


----------



## momasaurus

whateve said:


> Yes! It's a giant sulcata tortoise I've had since he was a baby. He is 20 years old and huge.


This thread just gets better and better! Wow.


----------



## momasaurus

Vintage Leather said:


> Is there such a thing as enough?
> 
> Forgive me for rambling, but I’ve spent a ridiculous amount of time over the last month and a half pondering that idea, especially in regards to jewelry and luxuries.
> 
> Last Christmas, Tiffany’s had an $112k advent calendar. I remember looking through the list of things in it and thinking - I could so totally do better than that. I did my imaginary shopping, and designed a very very sparkly advent calendar. I even came in under budget!
> 
> Maybe it was the imaginary five-figure shopping spree. Maybe it’s watching the GemX lecture series or the Christie’s history of jewelry tutorials. Maybe it’s this thread, with its focus on curation. But I started making a list of the smallest possible jewelry collection that would cover all occasions, and comparing it to what I own.
> 
> I’m almost there - but the pieces I don’t have are definitely some of the most extravagant.  (I’m sure you’re all shocked that I don’t have a couple of tiaras just cluttering up the space...) There are four “basics” I’ve been shopping for and do plan on acquiring (diamond hoop earrings, a heavy link gold necklace, a rivière, and a diamond brooch), but should I?
> 
> These three questions keep tumbling through my mind. 1) would it be better to just sell all the pieces that are not on my list and use the money to acquire the list, 2) do I want the pieces or the experience of shopping or curation? Would I be happier if I completed my list and then never bought another piece or will I throw my money away on things dramatically different from what I own just because I like shopping?, and my final thought is 3) do I even need any of it? Should I reduce my collection dramatically but throw away the list?
> Or is this just the stress talking?
> 
> What has been your experience with cutting back? Does shopping your closet help? Should I let it go and then decided? Or walk away and make decisions after life is more predictable?


This is so interesting. Sometimes I think about paring everything down to the perfect collection, but knowing myself I know that I like shopping! I will never achieve the perfect, small collection of anything because I love the discovery, research, stalking, contemplating, shopping for new things. 
Do you think getting these 4 items will put jewelry shopping to bed forever? (That would be awesome!)


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> Yes! It's a giant sulcata tortoise I've had since he was a baby. He is 20 years old and huge.


That’s awesome!!!


----------



## Rhl2987

I





Vintage Leather said:


> Is there such a thing as enough?
> 
> Forgive me for rambling, but I’ve spent a ridiculous amount of time over the last month and a half pondering that idea, especially in regards to jewelry and luxuries.
> 
> Last Christmas, Tiffany’s had an $112k advent calendar. I remember looking through the list of things in it and thinking - I could so totally do better than that. I did my imaginary shopping, and designed a very very sparkly advent calendar. I even came in under budget!
> 
> Maybe it was the imaginary five-figure shopping spree. Maybe it’s watching the GemX lecture series or the Christie’s history of jewelry tutorials. Maybe it’s this thread, with its focus on curation. But I started making a list of the smallest possible jewelry collection that would cover all occasions, and comparing it to what I own.
> 
> I’m almost there - but the pieces I don’t have are definitely some of the most extravagant.  (I’m sure you’re all shocked that I don’t have a couple of tiaras just cluttering up the space...) There are four “basics” I’ve been shopping for and do plan on acquiring (diamond hoop earrings, a heavy link gold necklace, a rivière, and a diamond brooch), but should I?
> 
> These three questions keep tumbling through my mind. 1) would it be better to just sell all the pieces that are not on my list and use the money to acquire the list, 2) do I want the pieces or the experience of shopping or curation? Would I be happier if I completed my list and then never bought another piece or will I throw my money away on things dramatically different from what I own just because I like shopping?, and my final thought is 3) do I even need any of it? Should I reduce my collection dramatically but throw away the list?
> Or is this just the stress talking?
> 
> What has been your experience with cutting back? Does shopping your closet help? Should I let it go and then decided? Or walk away and make decisions after life is more predictable?


I love @jblended’s suggestion if redesigning pieces you currently have. 

For rehoming existing pieces, I would not get rid of anything that has sentimental value. Almost all jewelry loses value immediately, so make sure you’re comfortable with those losses if you sell to acquire your long term collection. 

I’d love to hear what pieces made your smaller wishlist and why!


----------



## Rhl2987

papertiger said:


> My take: We all acquire stuff while finding our unique style, that includes jewellery. Then there are presents.
> 
> You have to first give yourself permission to have what you want, and yes, get rid of the rest if it helps. The stuff I have to get rid of now is just fit for scrap but I can do that anytime. I have sold some very good jewellery through auction houses years ago. One piece was a medal that was from a ggfather. It was just floating around, if I'd lost it I'd be heartbroken, couldn't wear it (didn't earn the right) it was a liability just owning it. So I sold it through medal specialists to a museum and bought myself something I could wear in memory. I also commissioned a classic piece of Asprey in my mother's memory that has been 2 years in the making. I also sold a tension-set, pear shape diamond ring my mother gave me as I'd be too frightened to wear it. Otherwise, I keep what was handed down and even wear my dad's tie pin (I was sick my mother sold my father's watch).
> 
> 
> Not all jewellery has the same significance:
> 
> There's:
> 
> 1. Jewellery that means something in terms of personal significance. Usually, this is jewellery that is bought for us. What others mean to us.
> 2. Jewellery that expresses who we are beyond trends and fashion, beyond resale and status. Usually, this is jewel bought for ourselves. What we mean to ourselves.
> 3. Jewellery that makes us belong to a tribe, worn for status and belonging and a sense of social inclusion. Included in this category are investment pieces but it as easily be a cotton friendship bracelet.. Sometimes bought for us (coz that's what's in the stores) they are often bought by the wearers. Signifying group identity these mark us out as 'one of _those_'.
> 
> I've never been so happy after giving myself permission to go after some the pieces that I'd wanted for years. Not the LOVE bracelets or Alhambra etc, but specific pieces that were probably on no one's radar but mine.
> 
> For example:
> 
> The simple silver Georg Jensen Torun torque that has interchangeable pendants. I'd wanted one since I was a child having seen it on my mother's friend. In the bag sense of things it wasn't expensive but I kept putting it off. The G J Grape ring in silver and onyx was another piece. I suppose unlike Hermes and Gucci I didn't know so much that company, the type of jewellery, even though I used to live in Scandinavia it's another whole thing, collecting Scandinavian jewellery. Because I wasn't familiar with the history of the company, the designers , their respective biographies, aesthetics and creative process, I felt I was not entitled. It was education I needed, so I educated myself obviously not to the point of an expert but enough.
> 
> Then there was the tracking these pieces down in London. I don't buy jewels online because _every_ piece is different but I saw GJ was making them again. I noticed that a friend wearing pieces new and vintage so I basically asked her to introduce to me to her SA. So dear readers, I bought my torque and pendant (the rose quartz). Then quite a few other pieces too including the Grape ring (my class mates bought me the earrings when I left Norway).
> 
> This is not in the order you wrote:
> My thoughts are you are moving too fast in your head.
> 1. My advice is to reduce your collection first. If you have no connection with something, as in it doesn't signify a loved one or experience, doesn't express who you are, or doesn't allow you to feel like you belong, off it goes.
> 2. Consider your list and edit that too. Re-prioritise the list.
> 3. Give yourself permission to have what you want. Ask yourself what's stopping you (if not money) Even if it's one piece, something you always wanted, even a tiara. If it's top of your list, allow yourself to buy it. See how that feels. One piece at a time.


You said it so well!!


----------



## papertiger

Rhl2987 said:


> You said it so well!!



Thank you. It's all a journey isn't it?


----------



## More bags

Vintage Leather said:


> Is there such a thing as enough?
> 
> Forgive me for rambling, but I’ve spent a ridiculous amount of time over the last month and a half pondering that idea, especially in regards to jewelry and luxuries.
> 
> Last Christmas, Tiffany’s had an $112k advent calendar. I remember looking through the list of things in it and thinking - I could so totally do better than that. I did my imaginary shopping, and designed a very very sparkly advent calendar. I even came in under budget!
> 
> Maybe it was the imaginary five-figure shopping spree. Maybe it’s watching the GemX lecture series or the Christie’s history of jewelry tutorials. Maybe it’s this thread, with its focus on curation. But I started making a list of the smallest possible jewelry collection that would cover all occasions, and comparing it to what I own.
> 
> I’m almost there - but the pieces I don’t have are definitely some of the most extravagant.  (I’m sure you’re all shocked that I don’t have a couple of tiaras just cluttering up the space...) There are four “basics” I’ve been shopping for and do plan on acquiring (diamond hoop earrings, a heavy link gold necklace, a rivière, and a diamond brooch), but should I?
> 
> These three questions keep tumbling through my mind. 1) would it be better to just sell all the pieces that are not on my list and use the money to acquire the list, 2) do I want the pieces or the experience of shopping or curation? Would I be happier if I completed my list and then never bought another piece or will I throw my money away on things dramatically different from what I own just because I like shopping?, and my final thought is 3) do I even need any of it? Should I reduce my collection dramatically but throw away the list?
> Or is this just the stress talking?
> 
> What has been your experience with cutting back? Does shopping your closet help? Should I let it go and then decided? Or walk away and make decisions after life is more predictable?





jblended said:


> @Vintage Leather Could you perhaps walk the middle road? Suppose you get a jeweler to reset some of your existing pieces to create a diamond brooch or earrings that you have on your 'ideal' list... would that meet the criteria of curating your collection, shopping your own closet and also adding in the excitement of something new from your wish list?
> 
> Also, I'd like to recommend the 'Editing your bag closet' thread in this sub-forum. It ventures into all sorts of curated collections, including how some of us edited our furniture. It may offer some fresh perspectives on shopping your own vs. adding variety.





papertiger said:


> My take: We all acquire stuff while finding our unique style, that includes jewellery. Then there are presents.
> 
> You have to first give yourself permission to have what you want, and yes, get rid of the rest if it helps. The stuff I have to get rid of now is just fit for scrap but I can do that anytime. I have sold some very good jewellery through auction houses years ago. One piece was a medal that was from a ggfather. It was just floating around, if I'd lost it I'd be heartbroken, couldn't wear it (didn't earn the right) it was a liability just owning it. So I sold it through medal specialists to a museum and bought myself something I could wear in memory. I also commissioned a classic piece of Asprey in my mother's memory that has been 2 years in the making. I also sold a tension-set, pear shape diamond ring my mother gave me as I'd be too frightened to wear it. Otherwise, I keep what was handed down and even wear my dad's tie pin (I was sick my mother sold my father's watch).
> 
> 
> Not all jewellery has the same significance:
> 
> There's:
> 
> 1. Jewellery that means something in terms of personal significance. Usually, this is jewellery that is bought for us. What others mean to us.
> 2. Jewellery that expresses who we are beyond trends and fashion, beyond resale and status. Usually, this is jewel bought for ourselves. What we mean to ourselves.
> 3. Jewellery that makes us belong to a tribe, worn for status and belonging and a sense of social inclusion. Included in this category are investment pieces but it as easily be a cotton friendship bracelet.. Sometimes bought for us (coz that's what's in the stores) they are often bought by the wearers. Signifying group identity these mark us out as 'one of _those_'.
> 
> I've never been so happy after giving myself permission to go after some the pieces that I'd wanted for years. Not the LOVE bracelets or Alhambra etc, but specific pieces that were probably on no one's radar but mine.
> 
> For example:
> 
> The simple silver Georg Jensen Torun torque that has interchangeable pendants. I'd wanted one since I was a child having seen it on my mother's friend. In the bag sense of things it wasn't expensive but I kept putting it off. The G J Grape ring in silver and onyx was another piece. I suppose unlike Hermes and Gucci I didn't know so much about the brand, the type of jewellery, even though I used to live in Scandinavia it's another whole thing, collecting Scandinavian jewellery. Because I wasn't familiar with the history of the company, the designers , their respective biographies, aesthetics and creative process, I felt I was not entitled. It was education I needed, so I educated myself obviously not to the point of an expert but enough.
> 
> Then there was the tracking these pieces down in London. I don't buy jewels online because _every_ piece is different but I saw GJ was making them again. I noticed that a friend wearing pieces new and vintage so I basically asked her to introduce to me to her SA. So dear readers, I bought my torque and pendant (the rose quartz). Then quite a few other pieces too including the Grape ring (my class mates bought me the earrings when I left Norway).
> 
> This is not in the order you wrote:
> My thoughts are you are moving too fast in your head.
> *1. My advice is to reduce your collection first. If you have no connection with something, as in it doesn't signify a loved one or experience, doesn't express who you are, or doesn't allow you to feel like you belong, off it goes.
> 2. Consider your list and edit that too. Re-prioritise the list.
> 3. Give yourself permission to have what you want. Ask yourself what's stopping you (if not money) Even if it's one piece, something you always wanted, even a tiara. If it's top of your list, allow yourself to buy it. See how that feels. One piece at a time.*





momasaurus said:


> This is so interesting. Sometimes I think about paring everything down to the perfect collection, but knowing myself I know that I like shopping! *I will never achieve the perfect, small collection of anything because I love the discovery, research, stalking, contemplating, shopping for new things. *
> Do you think getting these 4 items will put jewelry shopping to bed forever? (That would be awesome!)





Rhl2987 said:


> I
> I love @jblended’s suggestion if redesigning pieces you currently have.
> 
> For rehoming existing pieces, I would not get rid of anything that has sentimental value. Almost all jewelry loses value immediately, so make sure you’re comfortable with those losses if you sell to acquire your long term collection.
> 
> I’d love to hear what pieces made your smaller wishlist and why!


I love the amazing self reflection and insightful questions posed on this thread and the thoughtful and helpful comments/responses. I have been reflecting on editing my jewelry collection for over a year or so. I find it is not as liquid compared with my bags and a lot more weighted with sentimentality due to many items being gifts. I was successful in selling three 24K yellow gold pieces last summer (2 necklaces and a bracelet) that were gifts from two Aunts, not my style and never worn. I used the proceeds to purchase 2 bracelets with diamond accents - I wear them often and I think of my two Aunties every time I put them on. I tried to sell five watches earlier this year and was unable to secure quotes from the dealers I approached, just not styles their customers were interested in.
Thank you for sharing the editing your bag collection thread, @jblended , I love reading that thread, too. @papertiger thank you for your informative comments on what others mean to us, what we mean to ourselves and identity in a group/tribe. I enjoy hearing about the special pieces you’ve chosen and the extraordinary pieces you have sold. Great suggestions for how to proceed, as well. @momasaurus I like what you said, *I will never achieve the perfect, small collection of anything because I love the discovery, research, stalking, contemplating, shopping for new things.* I feel like my jewelry is a fluid collection, similar to my handbags, some things come in some things go out. I am happy to love and wear many of the pieces that I already own and I continue to admire beautiful pieces on others. Great question @Rhl2987 I would love to know what are @Vintage Leather ’s key pieces she is thinking about adding. I will continue to read the responses to this question with interest as I would like to apply the learnings to my own collection and situation. You’ve all given me lots to reflect on. Thanks for sharing @Vintage Leather . Good luck with your journey.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> @whateve I love your charming Charlie!





papertiger said:


> I just love the way you talk about him. He is so special.
> 
> And yes, I realise. Someone wanted to give us their year old parrot and at that time I never knew where I'd be and what kind of place (touring) and it didn't seem to DH or the parrot either. Not sure why some people get animals, especially such long-lived ones without a plan.


Exactly. There is a big problem with this type of tortoise especially. They are commonly sold in pet stores in the US. The babies are an inch or two long. They are adorable and fit easily in your hand. But they never stop growing. People buy them because they are so cute, but don't take the time to learn how to take care of them and don't have a plan for when they get so big you can't keep them in an aquarium. You have to have a fairly large outdoor space for them and they have to be kept warm. When they are bigger, they can tolerate lower temperatures longer but they need to get their internal body temperature to 80F in order to digest their food. They can die from undigested food fermenting in their stomachs. Some people buy them in areas where it snows. It is doable but requires a huge commitment. Where I live, it is warm enough year round that he can leave his house every day as long as his house is well heated when he gets back. The house I have for him is just big enough for him to sleep. In areas where it is really cold, a tortoise could be stuck inside for weeks, and then needs space to move around, like in a heated barn. 


Katinahat said:


> Wow, gosh he is huge but very cute!





lynne_ross said:


> Omg! Soooo cool! I love tortoises and turtles! Where do you keep him?


He lives in our backyard. He can go wherever he wants in the yard, which is a decent size. He grazes, eating grass, weeds and flowers. Sometimes I'll give him treats of plants he can't reach, like roses and hibiscus. He has a heated house he spends the nights in during cold weather. 


dcooney4 said:


> He looks very sweet. What a great photo.





momasaurus said:


> This thread just gets better and better! Wow.


Thank you!


----------



## southernbelle43

whateve said:


> Yes! It's a giant sulcata tortoise I've had since he was a baby. He is 20 years old and huge.


That is the biggest tortoise I have ever seen that was a "pet. "


----------



## baghabitz34

My few metallics: MK cosmetic case, metallic grey Coach camera bag, bronze KS wallet, metallic red small Coach wallet.


My favorite is this gold Coach wallet. 


It has gold glitter in the glazing. Such a fun little piece!


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4717793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My few metallics: MK cosmetic case, metallic grey Coach camera bag, bronze KS wallet, metallic red small Coach wallet.
> View attachment 4717794
> 
> My favorite is this gold Coach wallet.
> View attachment 4717795
> 
> It has gold glitter in the glazing. Such a fun little piece!


Great metallics !


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> I love the amazing self reflection and insightful questions posed on this thread and the thoughtful and helpful comments/responses. I have been reflecting on editing my jewelry collection for over a year or so. I find it is not as liquid compared with my bags and a lot more weighted with sentimentality due to many items being gifts. I was successful in selling three 24K yellow gold pieces last summer (2 necklaces and a bracelet) that were gifts from two Aunts, not my style and never worn. I used the proceeds to purchase 2 bracelets with diamond accents - I wear them often and I think of my two Aunties every time I put them on. I tried to sell five watches earlier this year and was unable to secure quotes from the dealers I approached, just not styles their customers were interested in.
> Thank you for sharing the editing your bag collection thread, @jblended , I love reading that thread, too. @papertiger thank you for your informative comments on what others mean to us, what we mean to ourselves and identity in a group/tribe. I enjoy hearing about the special pieces you’ve chosen and the extraordinary pieces you have sold. Great suggestions for how to proceed, as well. @momasaurus I like what you said, *I will never achieve the perfect, small collection of anything because I love the discovery, research, stalking, contemplating, shopping for new things.* I feel like my jewelry is a fluid collection, similar to my handbags, some things come in some things go out. I am happy to love and wear many of the pieces that I already own and I continue to admire beautiful pieces on others. Great question @Rhl2987 I would love to know what are @Vintage Leather ’s key pieces she is thinking about adding. I will continue to read the responses to this question with interest as I would like to apply the learnings to my own collection and situation. You’ve all given me lots to reflect on. Thanks for sharing @Vintage Leather . Good luck with your journey.



What a lovely post.


----------



## whateve

southernbelle43 said:


> That is the biggest tortoise I have ever seen that was a "pet. "


His species is that third largest in the world. There is a guy in Florida that sells the second largest in the world. Some of his look like dinosaurs.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> *Cheese is not supposed to go in the fridge* (except cottage, curd or other fresh cheese). I put yogurt in the larder too. All cheese is removed from any plastic and put into a wooden pox wrapped in grease proof paper, I promise it tastes 100% better at room temperature.


I had no idea!  
Though you're quite right that it tastes better at room temperature… I've just always taken what we need out of the fridge and let it sit out. I'm talking about hard cheeses now, like cheddar. Brie and camembert, of course, have to get VERY soft until they're runny.


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> How interesting! I don't wear belts! Maybe I need to...


Well, this was a long time ago. I don't know that belts are even in fashion any more! I'm trying to think. When was the last time I saw anyone (other than Mr. PG) wearing a belt????


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Yes! It's a giant sulcata tortoise I've had since he was a baby. He is 20 years old and huge.


I never knew about your tortoise, @whateve ! I can imagine how well he would thrive where you live. Does he have a name? Or is he just called "The Tortoise"???


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> My son didn't do well in the social environment of school either. After he graduated high school and didn't have to go to school anymore, his whole demeanor changed. He was so much more relaxed, even after he started college. I think college was more anonymous and less social so he didn't have to be extroverted if he didn't feel like it. He has been working from home his entire adult life. I'm so happy he lives in an era where that is possible, as it is perfect for him.


That´s very interesting! Thank-you for telling me about your son. My boy becomes a totally different kid in different circumstances. For example when we go to the UK he blossoms. He has been doing it since the first time we went in 2014. He was almost 5, had tought himself English by watching Youtube and suddenly was the most outgoing child talking to people without any hesitation, having fun, playing with other children. It´s so amazing.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> Well, this was a long time ago. I don't know that belts are even in fashion any more! I'm trying to think. When was the last time I saw anyone (other than Mr. PG) wearing a belt????


Well, I do wear a belt on my jeans- the same for years and while the jeans - same size, same brand  for years, too- might stretch a bit under strain the belt won´t and having to change the hole is a clear alert. Wearing the tight jeans with the belt also means I won´t stuff myself endlessly as it justs becomes uncomfortable. Wearing shapewear- has the same effect btw.


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> What a lovely post.


Thank you dear papertiger.  I enjoyed reviewing/contemplating my jewelry today from the lenses of what was gifted to me, what I bought for my pleasure and enjoyment and what reflects my tribe identity/belonging. I have also been browsing many jewelry websites - such a fun exercise!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Rhl2987 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about the bullying. Bullying is so harmful to young people and it is rampant. I will remember the people who bullied me for the rest of my life, and specific interactions as well. I don't know what I will do if my daughter is bullied.


I really hope your daughter won´t be a victim! The bullying started right when he started school and never really ended. There were phases with more and others with less, big discussions on parent nights, notes to the teachers... the gist always is who looks different and behaves different is picked on. They are only children. We only have one school in our town, so there´s no way to change. Fortunately my boy has developped an attitude making him able to mostly shrug it off. I used to be the fat kid in the unfashionable clothes. I feel for him and admire his guts as I haven´t ever been able to stand up for myself at school.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> half decent school



no comment!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

momasaurus said:


> This thread just gets better and better! Wow.


we´ll soon have to return to bags, I fear, before having our wrists slapped..... but it´s great to be part of this thread. Very warm and reassuring!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4717793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My few metallics: MK cosmetic case, metallic grey Coach camera bag, bronze KS wallet, metallic red small Coach wallet.
> View attachment 4717794
> 
> My favorite is this gold Coach wallet.
> View attachment 4717795
> 
> It has gold glitter in the glazing. Such a fun little piece!


Lovely metallics! The red wallet calls out to me especially.


----------



## msd_bags

whateve said:


> Yes! It's a giant sulcata tortoise I've had since he was a baby. He is 20 years old and huge.


I didn’t know tortoise can be pets.  He’s a cutie even if huge!! 


Vintage Leather said:


> Is there such a thing as enough?
> 
> Forgive me for rambling, but I’ve spent a ridiculous amount of time over the last month and a half pondering that idea, especially in regards to jewelry and luxuries.
> 
> Last Christmas, Tiffany’s had an $112k advent calendar. I remember looking through the list of things in it and thinking - I could so totally do better than that. I did my imaginary shopping, and designed a very very sparkly advent calendar. I even came in under budget!
> 
> Maybe it was the imaginary five-figure shopping spree. Maybe it’s watching the GemX lecture series or the Christie’s history of jewelry tutorials. Maybe it’s this thread, with its focus on curation. But I started making a list of the smallest possible jewelry collection that would cover all occasions, and comparing it to what I own.
> 
> I’m almost there - but the pieces I don’t have are definitely some of the most extravagant.  (I’m sure you’re all shocked that I don’t have a couple of tiaras just cluttering up the space...) There are four “basics” I’ve been shopping for and do plan on acquiring (diamond hoop earrings, a heavy link gold necklace, a rivière, and a diamond brooch), but should I?
> 
> These three questions keep tumbling through my mind. 1) would it be better to just sell all the pieces that are not on my list and use the money to acquire the list, 2) do I want the pieces or the experience of shopping or curation? Would I be happier if I completed my list and then never bought another piece or will I throw my money away on things dramatically different from what I own just because I like shopping?, and my final thought is 3) do I even need any of it? Should I reduce my collection dramatically but throw away the list?
> Or is this just the stress talking?
> 
> What has been your experience with cutting back? Does shopping your closet help? Should I let it go and then decided? Or walk away and make decisions after life is more predictable?


I think now may not be the best time to make decisions.  Admittedly, we are under a lot of stress.  

Is it possible your love for jewelry will change in the future?  I ask because at some point in my life I realized I didn’t  want to add anymore because I have enough and I just like wearing a few everyday pieces.  I just didn’t want to spend big on something that will just be kept in the safe.  Though it’s a bit different for me with bags. Now.  Who knows after a few years if I’ll settle for a small bag collection!


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Thank you dear papertiger.  I enjoyed reviewing/contemplating my jewelry today from the lenses of what was gifted to me, what I bought for my pleasure and enjoyment and what reflects my tribe identity/belonging. I have also been browsing many jewelry websites - such a fun exercise!



I love that you did that. Well done @Vintage Leather for the inspiration. 

Because of VL, I some some Goerg Jensen and wore it all day (I think it's called Vivianna Bangle Peridot #257 - the numbers are very important). Can't take it off now. 

Sounds a bit naughty ha ha   What do you have in mind? Are our mouths going to water with the deliciousness, or our eyes with the prices? 

When this lockdown finishes. Sorry, _if _this lockdown ever finishes, I have one of the loveliest pieces waiting for me at Asprey. I literally got the call just when I had to go into quarantine (we had 2 cases of C-19 related to work). _Then_ the general lockdown. I _cannot_ wait to pick-up my brooch/necklace and my silk scarf from H. I have been waiting for that piece for more than 2 years.


----------



## papertiger

msd_bags said:


> I didn’t know tortoise can be pets.  He’s a cutie even if huge!!
> 
> I think now may not be the best time to make decisions.  Admittedly, we are under a lot of stress.
> 
> Is it possible your love for jewelry will change in the future?  I ask because at some point in my life I realized I didn’t  want to add anymore because I have enough and I just like wearing a few everyday pieces.  *I just didn’t want to spend big on something that will just be kept in the safe.  *Though it’s a bit different for me with bags. Now.  Who knows after a few years if I’ll settle for a small bag collection!


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> we´ll soon have to return to bags, I fear, before having our wrists slapped..... but it´s great to be part of this thread. Very warm and reassuring!



Can't get back to just bags until we get back to carry our bags.


----------



## Katinahat

I can talk bags again or at least SLGs! 

My only metallic is also jewelled so that’s last week and this week in one go. It by Coach who do some lovely metallics. I usually carry long wallets these days. However, I needed something smaller to go in a couple of mini bags I carry on nights out (if anyone can remember what a night out is?!). 


This size is a throw back to my much younger days when I’d go to a bar or night club with my friends with just my wallet and keys tucked in the back pocket of my very low waisted jeans! I’m not sure what’s more shocking, that I was ever slim enough to wear low waisted jeans or that I actually thought it was cool not to carry a bag!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Well, I do wear a belt on my jeans- the same for years and while the jeans - same size, same brand  for years, too- might stretch a bit under strain the belt won´t and having to change the hole is a clear alert. Wearing the tight jeans with the belt also means I won´t stuff myself endlessly as it justs becomes uncomfortable. Wearing shapewear- has the same effect btw.


I haven't worn a belt for years. I rarely tuck anything in, and with my top out, a belt would bulge and make me look fatter than I am.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> I never knew about your tortoise, @whateve ! I can imagine how well he would thrive where you live. Does he have a name? Or is he just called "The Tortoise"???


His name is Charlie. I got him when we had a lot of pets. I think I went overboard on pets for awhile there because I had always wanted them when growing up but my parents wouldn't let me. I used to spend a lot of time at the pet store. Charlie is the only pet that survived all these years.


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> I love that you did that. Well done @Vintage Leather for the inspiration.
> 
> Because of VL, I some some Goerg Jensen and wore it all day (I think it's called Vivianna Bangle Peridot #257 - the numbers are very important). Can't take it off now.
> 
> Sounds a bit naughty ha ha   What do you have in mind? Are our mouths going to water with the deliciousness, or our eyes with the prices?
> 
> When this lockdown finishes. Sorry, _if _this lockdown ever finishes, I have one of the loveliest pieces waiting for me at Asprey. I literally got the call just when I had to go into quarantine (we had 2 cases of C-19 related to work). _Then_ the general lockdown. I _cannot_ wait to pick-up my brooch/necklace and my silk scarf from H. I have been waiting for that piece for more than 2 years.


I looked up the Goerg Jensen Viviana Bangle Peridot #257 you mentioned and it is beautiful. I can’t wait to see the Asprey piece you commissioned in your mother’s memory. 

*Sunday night activity, please share any jewelry or bag distractions that are currently tempting you.*

In the mood of Covid 19 online and imaginary window shopping here’s what I was paging through, Canadian dollars unless noted, thankfully window shopping was a free endeavour!

1) Bulgari B.Zero 1 Bracelet


2) Sidney Garber Rolling Bracelet (US Dollars)


3) Cartier Tank Francaise Watch


4) Elsa Perretti Bone Cuff


----------



## More bags

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4717793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My few metallics: MK cosmetic case, metallic grey Coach camera bag, bronze KS wallet, metallic red small Coach wallet.
> View attachment 4717794
> 
> My favorite is this gold Coach wallet.
> View attachment 4717795
> 
> It has gold glitter in the glazing. Such a fun little piece!


Pretty metallics!


----------



## Vintage Leather

Thank you everyone for your thoughtful advice and insights. @papertiger - I fall appreciate how you talked about tribes, and how our jewelry is chosen to align with our tribal connections. I think my biggest problem is that I don’t closely align with one group; rather I lightly align with many groups, which makes my collection more of a wide ranging mess and ridiculously large. Like @momasaurus pointed out, the hunt is a lot of the fun. The research and the history and the feeling of belonging. 
Thank you @jblended for reminding me about the curated thread.


----------



## Vintage Leather

So, a few people asked what my pieces would e that would “finish” my collection. The four I keep looking at are 1) a chunky gold necklace- not a pendant style, but one where the chain is substantial. While this Bulgari carved emerald is a little more extravagant than I need - maybe see if a local jeweler could make something similar with some carved melon amethyst beads I have.  2) I loved big dangling earrings when I was younger. I have the curse of the giraffe neck, so the longer the better. But I put aside cheap discoloring-ears costume pieces years ago. I think I need to spring for something fun. 3) I’m a very part time historical reinactor, and mildly obsessed with Georgian, Edwardian and Art Deco pieces. The good stuff. And the idea of reonfigurable pieces intrigues me. It converts into four necklaces (with an additional frame and pearls for two of them) three bracelets, a pair of earrings and a brooch... would I need anything else for evenings? Ever? And finally 4) Diamond brooch that can be worn as the centerpiece of a pearl choker. This Boivin piece might be a little extravagant for my taste, but as a point of inspiration when working with my local jeweler and some loose stones I have...


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> I looked up the Goerg Jensen Viviana Bangle Peridot #257 you mentioned and it is beautiful. I can’t wait to see the Asprey piece you commissioned in your mother’s memory.
> 
> *Sunday night activity, please share any jewelry or bag distractions that are currently tempting you.*
> 
> In the mood of Covid 19 online and imaginary window shopping here’s what I was paging through, Canadian dollars unless noted, thankfully window shopping was a free endeavour!
> 
> 1) Bulgari B.Zero 1 Bracelet
> View attachment 4718082
> 
> 2) Sidney Garber Rolling Bracelet (US Dollars)
> View attachment 4718083
> 
> 3) Cartier Tank Francaise Watch
> View attachment 4718085
> 
> 4) Elsa Perretti Bone Cuff
> View attachment 4718084



FAB

Love the Rolling bracelet 

I want the Tif EP cuff too, the longer bone cuff seems to suit me better though


----------



## papertiger

Vintage Leather said:


> So, a few people asked what my pieces would e that would “finish” my collection. The four I keep looking at are 1) a chunky gold necklace- not a pendant style, but one where the chain is substantial. While this Bulgari carved emerald is a little more extravagant than I need - maybe see if a local jeweler could make something similar with some carved melon amethyst beads I have.  2) I loved big dangling earrings when I was younger. I have the curse of the giraffe neck, so the longer the better. But I put aside cheap discoloring-ears costume pieces years ago. I think I need to spring for something fun. 3) I’m a very part time historical reinactor, and mildly obsessed with Georgian, Edwardian and Art Deco pieces. The good stuff. And the idea of reonfigurable pieces intrigues me. It converts into four necklaces (with an additional frame and pearls for two of them) three bracelets, a pair of earrings and a brooch... would I need anything else for evenings? Ever? And finally 4) Diamond brooch that can be worn as the centerpiece of a pearl choker. This Boivin piece might be a little extravagant for my taste, but as a point of inspiration when working with my local jeweler and some loose stones I have...



I think you need the tiara, get the tiara. Not kidding, amazing

I love Deco and that necklace is wonderful.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> I looked up the Goerg Jensen Viviana Bangle Peridot #257 you mentioned and it is beautiful. I can’t wait to see the Asprey piece you commissioned in your mother’s memory.
> 
> *Sunday night activity, please share any jewelry or bag distractions that are currently tempting you.*
> 
> In the mood of Covid 19 online and imaginary window shopping here’s what I was paging through, Canadian dollars unless noted, thankfully window shopping was a free endeavour!
> 
> 1) Bulgari B.Zero 1 Bracelet
> View attachment 4718082
> 
> 2) Sidney Garber Rolling Bracelet (US Dollars)
> View attachment 4718083
> 
> 3) Cartier Tank Francaise Watch
> View attachment 4718085
> 
> 4) Elsa Perretti Bone Cuff
> View attachment 4718084


I love the Bulgari bracelet and the Elsa P cuff. Those two are exactly my style.


----------



## dcooney4

Vintage Leather said:


> So, a few people asked what my pieces would e that would “finish” my collection. The four I keep looking at are 1) a chunky gold necklace- not a pendant style, but one where the chain is substantial. While this Bulgari carved emerald is a little more extravagant than I need - maybe see if a local jeweler could make something similar with some carved melon amethyst beads I have.  2) I loved big dangling earrings when I was younger. I have the curse of the giraffe neck, so the longer the better. But I put aside cheap discoloring-ears costume pieces years ago. I think I need to spring for something fun. 3) I’m a very part time historical reinactor, and mildly obsessed with Georgian, Edwardian and Art Deco pieces. The good stuff. And the idea of reonfigurable pieces intrigues me. It converts into four necklaces (with an additional frame and pearls for two of them) three bracelets, a pair of earrings and a brooch... would I need anything else for evenings? Ever? And finally 4) Diamond brooch that can be worn as the centerpiece of a pearl choker. This Boivin piece might be a little extravagant for my taste, but as a point of inspiration when working with my local jeweler and some loose stones I have...


The earrings are fabulous. I love the tiara too.


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> I looked up the Goerg Jensen Viviana Bangle Peridot #257 you mentioned and it is beautiful. I can’t wait to see the Asprey piece you commissioned in your mother’s memory.
> 
> *Sunday night activity, please share any jewelry or bag distractions that are currently tempting you.*
> 
> In the mood of Covid 19 online and imaginary window shopping here’s what I was paging through, Canadian dollars unless noted, thankfully window shopping was a free endeavour!
> 
> 1) Bulgari B.Zero 1 Bracelet
> View attachment 4718082
> 
> 2) Sidney Garber Rolling Bracelet (US Dollars)
> View attachment 4718083
> 
> 3) Cartier Tank Francaise Watch
> View attachment 4718085
> 
> 4) Elsa Perretti Bone Cuff
> View attachment 4718084


I L.O.V.E. that Tifany cuff!!


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> I can talk bags again or at least SLGs!
> 
> My only metallic is also jewelled so that’s last week and this week in one go. It by Coach who do some lovely metallics. I usually carry long wallets these days. However, I needed something smaller to go in a couple of mini bags I carry on nights out (if anyone can remember what a night out is?!).
> View attachment 4717980
> 
> This size is a throw back to my much younger days when I’d go to a bar or night club with my friends with just my wallet and keys tucked in the back pocket of my very low waisted jeans! I’m not sure what’s more shocking, that I was ever slim enough to wear low waisted jeans or that I actually thought it was cool not to carry a bag!



Such a pretty colour. 

Some of us are eagerly awaiting for the return of the low-waisted jean/trouser


----------



## papertiger

I succumbed to some spontaneous online shopping  Something I _never _normally do but...

I wanted to make use of the Liberty offer off a bag full of samples with every £175 beauty purchase. So I bought a couple of things I'd always wanted but not quite pulled the trigger on repeatedly plus hardy staples (like Nars TM) got up to the required amount.

Then, I spotted a pair of Liberty silk pyjamas in the sale for 50% off that knocked my eyes out, my colours, pretty print, not too crazy, that (I'm hoping) will look good worn split-up, shirt over mini/trous or as a jacket over a fitted dress, then the pants can be worn with a light sweater etc.

Looked at the total 

Chucked-out _all_ the beauty stuff 

Just bought the PJs. 

Seems quite a useful 2020 addition(s). And, basically that's my entire Summer wardrobe sorted, PJs, casual evening lounge suit, shirt, jacket, trousers, all in one.


----------



## More bags

Vintage Leather said:


> So, a few people asked what my pieces would e that would “finish” my collection. The four I keep looking at are 1) a chunky gold necklace- not a pendant style, but one where the chain is substantial. While this Bulgari carved emerald is a little more extravagant than I need - maybe see if a local jeweler could make something similar with some carved melon amethyst beads I have.  2) I loved big dangling earrings when I was younger. I have the curse of the giraffe neck, so the longer the better. But I put aside cheap discoloring-ears costume pieces years ago. I think I need to spring for something fun. 3) I’m a very part time historical reinactor, and mildly obsessed with Georgian, Edwardian and Art Deco pieces. The good stuff. And the idea of reonfigurable pieces intrigues me. It converts into four necklaces (with an additional frame and pearls for two of them) three bracelets, a pair of earrings and a brooch... would I need anything else for evenings? Ever? And finally 4) Diamond brooch that can be worn as the centerpiece of a pearl choker. This Boivin piece might be a little extravagant for my taste, but as a point of inspiration when working with my local jeweler and some loose stones I have...


I love the earrings and the convertible tiara, so versatile!


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> I succumbed to some spontaneous online shopping  Something I _never _normally do but...
> 
> I wanted to make use of the Liberty offer off a bag full of samples with every £175 beauty purchase. So I bought a couple of things I'd always wanted but not quite pulled the trigger on repeatedly plus hardy staples (like Nars TM) got up to the required amount.
> 
> Then, I spotted a pair of Liberty silk pyjamas in the sale for 50% off that knocked my eyes out, my colours, pretty print, not too crazy, that (I'm hoping) will look good worn split-up, shirt over mini/trous or as a jacket over a fitted dress, then the pants can be worn with a light sweater etc.
> 
> Looked at the total
> 
> Chucked-out _all_ the beauty stuff
> 
> Just bought the PJs.
> 
> Seems quite a useful 2020 addition(s). And, basically that's my entire Summer wardrobe sorted, PJs, casual evening lounge suit, shirt, jacket, trousers, all in one.


Those are great looking pjs and I love how you’ve thought up how to break up the set and wear in other outfits!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Oh dear.
> But also -- arrow? Suction cup, I hope? We had those when I was little but *do kids still play with bows and arrows*? Cultural appropriation at its worst....


I'm pretty sure it was a suction cup arrow. It was waaaay up in the tree, and Mr. PG and I retreated into the safety of our house once The Dad came out to rescue it so we didn't see it properly, but I doubt it would have been any other kind. One would hope.
Yup, I supposed kids do still play with bows and arrows. Or arrows, at least. I don't know what he used to propel it up into the tree. For all I know, it was a rocket launcher! 
I hope I didn't give the impression that our little group of Cul de Sac Kids were nonstop monsters in the making. Sometimes their games are more sedate, involving putting the neighborhood cat into the neighborhood little red wagon and pulling it around in circles while making train noises. The cat endures this semi-patiently.


----------



## ElainePG

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4717793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My few metallics: MK cosmetic case, metallic grey Coach camera bag, bronze KS wallet, metallic red small Coach wallet.
> View attachment 4717794
> 
> My favorite is this gold Coach wallet.
> View attachment 4717795
> 
> It has gold glitter in the glazing. Such a fun little piece!


The gold Coach is so pretty, with the glitter as an extra-special touch. My eye was caught, though, by the RED Coach wallet. Red plus metallic… what a happy combination!


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> Well, I do wear a belt on my jeans- the same for years and while the jeans - same size, same brand  for years, too- might stretch a bit under strain the belt won´t and having to change the hole is a clear alert. Wearing the tight jeans with the belt also means I won´t stuff myself endlessly as it justs becomes uncomfortable. Wearing shapewear- has the same effect btw.


Thank you for the insight. Sounds as though this works really well for you!


----------



## baghabitz34

ElainePG said:


> The gold Coach is so pretty, with the glitter as an extra-special touch. My eye was caught, though, by the RED Coach wallet. Red plus metallic… what a happy combination!


Thanks. It was an impulse buy that has worked out really well for times when I really need to downsize.


----------



## Cookiefiend

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4717793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My few metallics: MK cosmetic case, metallic grey Coach camera bag, bronze KS wallet, metallic red small Coach wallet.
> View attachment 4717794
> 
> My favorite is this gold Coach wallet.
> View attachment 4717795
> 
> It has gold glitter in the glazing. Such a fun little piece!


Very cute! I love things that have a little something extra that makes you smile!


More bags said:


> I looked up the Goerg Jensen Viviana Bangle Peridot #257 you mentioned and it is beautiful. I can’t wait to see the Asprey piece you commissioned in your mother’s memory.
> 
> *Sunday night activity, please share any jewelry or bag distractions that are currently tempting you.*
> 
> In the mood of Covid 19 online and imaginary window shopping here’s what I was paging through, Canadian dollars unless noted, thankfully window shopping was a free endeavour!
> 
> 1) Bulgari B.Zero 1 Bracelet
> View attachment 4718082
> 
> 2) Sidney Garber Rolling Bracelet (US Dollars)
> View attachment 4718083
> 
> 3) Cartier Tank Francaise Watch
> View attachment 4718085
> 
> 4) Elsa Perretti Bone Cuff
> View attachment 4718084


The rolling bracelet is super cool, and i love the Cartier - its a classic!
(I still wear mine!)

@whateve - your tortoise is very sweet  Sounds like he has a simple, happy life.


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> Well, I do wear a belt on my jeans- the same for years and while the jeans - same size, same brand  for years, too- might stretch a bit under strain the belt won´t and having to change the hole is a clear alert. Wearing the tight jeans with the belt also means I won´t stuff myself endlessly as it justs becomes uncomfortable. Wearing shapewear- has the same effect btw.


I wear a belt if my pants have belt loops and they show - so a shirt is tucked in.
On the other hand, I'm wearing white jeans with a half tucked in blouse… but no belt. 


Katinahat said:


> I can talk bags again or at least SLGs!
> 
> My only metallic is also jewelled so that’s last week and this week in one go. It by Coach who do some lovely metallics. I usually carry long wallets these days. However, I needed something smaller to go in a couple of mini bags I carry on nights out (if anyone can remember what a night out is?!).
> View attachment 4717980
> 
> This size is a throw back to my much younger days when I’d go to a bar or night club with my friends with just my wallet and keys tucked in the back pocket of my very low waisted jeans! I’m not sure what’s more shocking, that I was ever slim enough to wear low waisted jeans or that I actually thought it was cool not to carry a bag!


So cute!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> When this lockdown finishes. Sorry, _if _this lockdown ever finishes, I have one of the loveliest pieces waiting for me at Asprey. I literally got the call just when I had to go into quarantine (we had 2 cases of C-19 related to work). _Then_ the general lockdown. I _cannot_ wait to pick-up my brooch/necklace and my silk scarf from H. I have been waiting for that piece for more than 2 years.


I'm glad that you have a piece of Asprey jewelry and an H scarf to look forward to!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Can't get back to just bags until we get back to carry our bags.


Speaking of which… I, um, bought a bag. Not that I'm going anywhere, but I'm planning ahead for when I'm eventually allowed to leave the house.

I'l post some photos either later today or tomorrow, dpending on the sunlight.

I promise, there's a method to my madness. In this case, shopping my closet simply would NOT do!


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> I can talk bags again or at least SLGs!
> 
> My only metallic is also jewelled so that’s last week and this week in one go. It by Coach who do some lovely metallics. I usually carry long wallets these days. However, I needed something smaller to go in a couple of mini bags I carry on nights out (if anyone can remember what a night out is?!).
> View attachment 4717980
> 
> This size is a throw back to my much younger days when I’d go to a bar or night club with my friends with just my wallet and keys tucked in the back pocket of my very low waisted jeans! I’m not sure what’s more shocking, that I was ever slim enough to wear low waisted jeans or that I actually thought it was cool not to carry a bag!


I love, love, LOVE this bejeweled shiny wallet! What fun to open up your bag and see this little cutie!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> I succumbed to some spontaneous online shopping  Something I _never _normally do but...
> 
> I wanted to make use of the Liberty offer off a bag full of samples with every £175 beauty purchase. So I bought a couple of things I'd always wanted but not quite pulled the trigger on repeatedly plus hardy staples (like Nars TM) got up to the required amount.
> 
> Then, I spotted a pair of Liberty silk pyjamas in the sale for 50% off that knocked my eyes out, my colours, pretty print, not too crazy, that (I'm hoping) will look good worn split-up, shirt over mini/trous or as a jacket over a fitted dress, then the pants can be worn with a light sweater etc.
> 
> Looked at the total
> 
> Chucked-out _all_ the beauty stuff
> 
> Just bought the PJs.
> 
> Seems quite a useful 2020 addition(s). And, basically that's my entire Summer wardrobe sorted, PJs, casual evening lounge suit, shirt, jacket, trousers, all in one.


Well shopped, @papertiger ! You have such a great sense of style. When I see pajamas for sale, even silk ones, my brain just thinks "go to sleep." (Or perhaps one of those 1930s movies with Ginger Rogers & Fred Astair.) Whereas you turn your fashionable mind to daytime outfits filled with shirts, pants, jackets, sweaters, dresses, and what-have-you. I think this will be a terrific addition to your existing closet. Can't wait to see what happens!


----------



## ElainePG

Speaking of jewelry.

I've always loved the Tiffany E.P. bone cuff, but it's too large for my wrist. What I think would be the perfect size is the Hermès Lima bracelet, but unfortunately it's from a few seasons ago and therefore only available pre-owned. I would take a chance if I could find it on a reputable site, but it's never available.

Here's what it looks like. I especially like the way it opens and closes, because it wouldn't have to be forced over the hand.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Speaking of jewelry.
> 
> I've always loved the Tiffany E.P. bone cuff, but it's too large for my wrist. What I think would be the perfect size is the Hermès Lima bracelet, but unfortunately it's from a few seasons ago and therefore only available pre-owned. I would take a chance if I could find it on a reputable site, but it's never available.
> 
> Here's what it looks like. I especially like the way it opens and closes, because it wouldn't have to be forced over the hand.
> 
> View attachment 4718332
> View attachment 4718333


Ooh, I like the sculptural feel of this H bracelet!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Ooh, I like the sculptural feel of this H bracelet!


Yes, doesn't it look organic? I wish I could see it IRL. A friend (another tPF member) has one, but the last time she came down here I forgot to ask her to wear it, and now of course we're each hunkered down in our respective counties!
One of these days…


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Can't get back to just bags until we get back to carry our bags.


I´m fully with you!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> I looked up the Goerg Jensen Viviana Bangle Peridot #257 you mentioned and it is beautiful. I can’t wait to see the Asprey piece you commissioned in your mother’s memory.
> 
> *Sunday night activity, please share any jewelry or bag distractions that are currently tempting you.*
> 
> In the mood of Covid 19 online and imaginary window shopping here’s what I was paging through, Canadian dollars unless noted, thankfully window shopping was a free endeavour!
> 
> 1) Bulgari B.Zero 1 Bracelet
> View attachment 4718082
> 
> 2) Sidney Garber Rolling Bracelet (US Dollars)
> View attachment 4718083
> 
> 3) Cartier Tank Francaise Watch
> View attachment 4718085
> 
> 4) Elsa Perretti Bone Cuff
> View attachment 4718084




I love the pieces you window shopped!

I haven´t been looking for jewellery for at least a month. I don´t feel the need or want for any new jewellery right now. the pieces I actually wear are the same pieces I´ve been wearing for years every single day- nothing of value, just sentimental. 
About a month ago I bought a beautiful vintage set of silver necklace, bracelet and ring with amber. I must remember to take a photo. It makes me happy, but I haven´t worn it, yet.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Vintage Leather said:


> So, a few people asked what my pieces would e that would “finish” my collection. The four I keep looking at are 1) a chunky gold necklace- not a pendant style, but one where the chain is substantial. While this Bulgari carved emerald is a little more extravagant than I need - maybe see if a local jeweler could make something similar with some carved melon amethyst beads I have.  2) I loved big dangling earrings when I was younger. I have the curse of the giraffe neck, so the longer the better. But I put aside cheap discoloring-ears costume pieces years ago. I think I need to spring for something fun. 3) I’m a very part time historical reinactor, and mildly obsessed with Georgian, Edwardian and Art Deco pieces. The good stuff. And the idea of reonfigurable pieces intrigues me. It converts into four necklaces (with an additional frame and pearls for two of them) three bracelets, a pair of earrings and a brooch... would I need anything else for evenings? Ever? And finally 4) Diamond brooch that can be worn as the centerpiece of a pearl choker. This Boivin piece might be a little extravagant for my taste, but as a point of inspiration when working with my local jeweler and some loose stones I have...


Fabulous pieces!


----------



## Kimbashop

Katinahat said:


> I can talk bags again or at least SLGs!
> 
> My only metallic is also jewelled so that’s last week and this week in one go. It by Coach who do some lovely metallics. I usually carry long wallets these days. However, I needed something smaller to go in a couple of mini bags I carry on nights out (if anyone can remember what a night out is?!).
> View attachment 4717980
> 
> This size is a throw back to my much younger days when I’d go to a bar or night club with my friends with just my wallet and keys tucked in the back pocket of my very low waisted jeans! I’m not sure what’s more shocking, that I was ever slim enough to wear low waisted jeans or that I actually thought it was cool not to carry a bag!


Gorgeous wallet! And I have a similar history.


----------



## muchstuff

ElainePG said:


> Speaking of jewelry.
> 
> I've always loved the Tiffany E.P. bone cuff, but it's too large for my wrist. What I think would be the perfect size is the Hermès Lima bracelet, but unfortunately it's from a few seasons ago and therefore only available pre-owned. I would take a chance if I could find it on a reputable site, but it's never available.
> 
> Here's what it looks like. I especially like the way it opens and closes, because it wouldn't have to be forced over the hand.
> 
> View attachment 4718332
> View attachment 4718333


I have very small wrists and the small bone cuff works for me, I just put it on and squeezed it gently to tighten it slightly. That said, I love this one too.


----------



## Rhl2987

cowgirlsboots said:


> I really hope your daughter won´t be a victim! The bullying started right when he started school and never really ended. There were phases with more and others with less, big discussions on parent nights, notes to the teachers... the gist always is who looks different and behaves different is picked on. They are only children. We only have one school in our town, so there´s no way to change. Fortunately my boy has developped an attitude making him able to mostly shrug it off. I used to be the fat kid in the unfashionable clothes. I feel for him and admire his guts as I haven´t ever been able to stand up for myself at school.


Your son is strong and I admire both you and him. Bullying, unfortunately, says a lot about the parents. I'm also no good at standing up for myself, but it is easier for me to stand up for others!


----------



## Rhl2987

More bags said:


> I looked up the Goerg Jensen Viviana Bangle Peridot #257 you mentioned and it is beautiful. I can’t wait to see the Asprey piece you commissioned in your mother’s memory.
> 
> *Sunday night activity, please share any jewelry or bag distractions that are currently tempting you.*
> 
> In the mood of Covid 19 online and imaginary window shopping here’s what I was paging through, Canadian dollars unless noted, thankfully window shopping was a free endeavour!
> 
> 1) Bulgari B.Zero 1 Bracelet
> View attachment 4718082
> 
> 2) Sidney Garber Rolling Bracelet (US Dollars)
> View attachment 4718083
> 
> 3) Cartier Tank Francaise Watch
> View attachment 4718085
> 
> 4) Elsa Perretti Bone Cuff
> View attachment 4718084


My Mom has wanted the Sydney Garber tri-color bracelet for years! I have the Tank watch. It's so gorgeous. I don't really wear my watches anymore since my ring is rose gold and they're stainless/yellow gold.

I'm still eyeing the Bottega padded Cassette, Chanel Pearl Crush square mini in black that seems to be sold out everywhere, and I'd love VCA porcelain pieces and/or the Perlee Clover Cuff in rose gold. I asked my husband for one of these bags for Mother's Day and our anniversary! He's reluctantly agreed and is more amused than annoyed.


----------



## Rhl2987

Vintage Leather said:


> So, a few people asked what my pieces would e that would “finish” my collection. The four I keep looking at are 1) a chunky gold necklace- not a pendant style, but one where the chain is substantial. While this Bulgari carved emerald is a little more extravagant than I need - maybe see if a local jeweler could make something similar with some carved melon amethyst beads I have.  2) I loved big dangling earrings when I was younger. I have the curse of the giraffe neck, so the longer the better. But I put aside cheap discoloring-ears costume pieces years ago. I think I need to spring for something fun. 3) I’m a very part time historical reinactor, and mildly obsessed with Georgian, Edwardian and Art Deco pieces. The good stuff. And the idea of reonfigurable pieces intrigues me. It converts into four necklaces (with an additional frame and pearls for two of them) three bracelets, a pair of earrings and a brooch... would I need anything else for evenings? Ever? And finally 4) Diamond brooch that can be worn as the centerpiece of a pearl choker. This Boivin piece might be a little extravagant for my taste, but as a point of inspiration when working with my local jeweler and some loose stones I have...


Gosh, these are stunning and you have a serious jewelry collection and immaculate taste. I don't think I could wear anything quite so standout and gorgeously substantial, but these are really beautiful. My favorite is the first one.


----------



## Rhl2987

papertiger said:


> I succumbed to some spontaneous online shopping  Something I _never _normally do but...
> 
> I wanted to make use of the Liberty offer off a bag full of samples with every £175 beauty purchase. So I bought a couple of things I'd always wanted but not quite pulled the trigger on repeatedly plus hardy staples (like Nars TM) got up to the required amount.
> 
> Then, I spotted a pair of Liberty silk pyjamas in the sale for 50% off that knocked my eyes out, my colours, pretty print, not too crazy, that (I'm hoping) will look good worn split-up, shirt over mini/trous or as a jacket over a fitted dress, then the pants can be worn with a light sweater etc.
> 
> Looked at the total
> 
> Chucked-out _all_ the beauty stuff
> 
> Just bought the PJs.
> 
> Seems quite a useful 2020 addition(s). And, basically that's my entire Summer wardrobe sorted, PJs, casual evening lounge suit, shirt, jacket, trousers, all in one.


These are stunning. Do you ever wear silk pajamas as actual pajamas? I love silk pajamas as a fashion trend for outside the house, but I could never wear silk at home because we have dogs and a baby. I do think the idea of them is very glamorous though.


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> Speaking of which… I, um, bought a bag. Not that I'm going anywhere, but I'm planning ahead for when I'm eventually allowed to leave the house.
> 
> I'l post some photos either later today or tomorrow, dpending on the sunlight.
> 
> I promise, there's a method to my madness. In this case, shopping my closet simply would NOT do!


Ooo cannot wait to see!!!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Yes, doesn't it look organic? I wish I could see it IRL. A friend (another tPF member) has one, but the last time she came down here I forgot to ask her to wear it, and now of course we're each hunkered down in our respective counties!
> One of these days…


Something to look forward to... seeing our friends in person when the sheltering at home is lifted!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> I love the pieces you window shopped!
> 
> I haven´t been looking for jewellery for at least a month. I don´t feel the need or want for any new jewellery right now. the pieces I actually wear are the same pieces I´ve been wearing for years every single day- nothing of value, just sentimental.
> About a month ago I bought a beautiful vintage set of silver necklace, bracelet and ring with amber. I must remember to take a photo. It makes me happy, but I haven´t worn it, yet.


Thank you. Your silver and amber set sound lovely!


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> FAB
> 
> Love the Rolling bracelet
> 
> I want the Tif EP cuff too, the longer bone cuff seems to suit me better though


I could totally imagine you rocking the longer bone cuff, perhaps in gold!


----------



## More bags

Vintage Leather said:


> So, a few people asked what my pieces would e that would “finish” my collection. The four I keep looking at are 1) a chunky gold necklace- not a pendant style, but one where the chain is substantial. While this Bulgari carved emerald is a little more extravagant than I need - maybe see if a local jeweler could make something similar with some carved melon amethyst beads I have.  2) I loved big dangling earrings when I was younger. I have the curse of the giraffe neck, so the longer the better. But I put aside cheap discoloring-ears costume pieces years ago. I think I need to spring for something fun. 3) I’m a very part time historical reinactor, and mildly obsessed with Georgian, Edwardian and Art Deco pieces. The good stuff. And the idea of reonfigurable pieces intrigues me. It converts into four necklaces (with an additional frame and pearls for two of them) three bracelets, a pair of earrings and a brooch... would I need anything else for evenings? Ever? And finally 4) Diamond brooch that can be worn as the centerpiece of a pearl choker. This Boivin piece might be a little extravagant for my taste, but as a point of inspiration when working with my local jeweler and some loose stones I have...


Vintage Leather, I looked at your selections again and they are outstanding pieces. Total knockouts!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> I love the Bulgari bracelet and the Elsa P cuff. Those two are exactly my style.


Thank you.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> The rolling bracelet is super cool, and i love the Cartier - its a classic!
> (I still wear mine!)


Thanks for the feedback on the Cartier - I have loved this watch for a long time. I had difficulty picking which model was my favourite. This is the version my husband likes.


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> I L.O.V.E. that Tifany cuff!!


Thanks momasaurus!


----------



## More bags

muchstuff said:


> I have very small wrists and the small bone cuff works for me, I just put it on and squeezed it gently to tighten it slightly. That said, I love this one too.


Thanks for the handy tip muchstuff!


----------



## More bags

Rhl2987 said:


> My Mom has wanted the Sydney Garber tri-color bracelet for years! I have the Tank watch. It's so gorgeous. I don't really wear my watches anymore since my ring is rose gold and they're stainless/yellow gold.
> 
> I'm still eyeing the Bottega padded Cassette, Chanel Pearl Crush square mini in black that seems to be sold out everywhere, and I'd love VCA porcelain pieces and/or the Perlee Clover Cuff in rose gold. I asked my husband for one of these bags for Mother's Day and our anniversary! He's reluctantly agreed and is more amused than annoyed.


I am glad you love your Tank - sorry to hear you’re not wearing it.
I love that your DH is amused vs. annoyed and I am glad you’re likely to get a gift you are coveting!


----------



## muchstuff

More bags said:


> Thanks for the handy tip muchstuff!


It’s funny because I took my bone cuff to Tiffany and they said they couldn’t adjust it. All it required was a little squeeze to close the gap slightly. They were talking about having to send it away .


----------



## keodi

papertiger said:


> Thank you. It's all a journey isn't it?


it is definitely a journey for sure!



papertiger said:


> I love that you did that. Well done @Vintage Leather for the inspiration.
> 
> Because of VL, I some some Goerg Jensen and wore it all day (I think it's called Vivianna Bangle Peridot #257 - the numbers are very important). Can't take it off now.
> 
> Sounds a bit naughty ha ha   What do you have in mind? Are our mouths going to water with the deliciousness, or our eyes with the prices?
> 
> When this lockdown finishes. Sorry, _if _this lockdown ever finishes, I have one of the loveliest pieces waiting for me at Asprey. I literally got the call just when I had to go into quarantine (we had 2 cases of C-19 related to work). _Then_ the general lockdown. I _cannot_ wait to pick-up my brooch/necklace and my silk scarf from H. I have been waiting for that piece for more than 2 years.


I would love to see your your new Asprey piece, and your new Hermes scarf, both sounds lovely!


More bags said:


> I looked up the Goerg Jensen Viviana Bangle Peridot #257 you mentioned and it is beautiful. I can’t wait to see the Asprey piece you commissioned in your mother’s memory.
> 
> *Sunday night activity, please share any jewelry or bag distractions that are currently tempting you.*
> 
> In the mood of Covid 19 online and imaginary window shopping here’s what I was paging through, Canadian dollars unless noted, thankfully window shopping was a free endeavour!
> 
> 1) Bulgari B.Zero 1 Bracelet
> View attachment 4718082
> 
> 2) Sidney Garber Rolling Bracelet (US Dollars)
> View attachment 4718083
> 
> 3) Cartier Tank Francaise Watch
> View attachment 4718085
> 
> 4) Elsa Perretti Bone Cuff
> View attachment 4718084


I love your window shopping choices! I have the cartier tank on my list for a dresser watch option, i'm just torn between stainless steel or stainless steel and yellow gold, and I currently own the Tiffany EP cuff in the small size. I'm also considering the tiffany EP diamonds by the yard necklace, and i'm undecided on the van cleef vintage Alhambra pendant in white gold.



Vintage Leather said:


> So, a few people asked what my pieces would e that would “finish” my collection. The four I keep looking at are 1) a chunky gold necklace- not a pendant style, but one where the chain is substantial. While this Bulgari carved emerald is a little more extravagant than I need - maybe see if a local jeweler could make something similar with some carved melon amethyst beads I have.  2) I loved big dangling earrings when I was younger. I have the curse of the giraffe neck, so the longer the better. But I put aside cheap discoloring-ears costume pieces years ago. I think I need to spring for something fun. 3) I’m a very part time historical reinactor, and mildly obsessed with Georgian, Edwardian and Art Deco pieces. The good stuff. And the idea of reonfigurable pieces intrigues me. It converts into four necklaces (with an additional frame and pearls for two of them) three bracelets, a pair of earrings and a brooch... would I need anything else for evenings? Ever? And finally 4) Diamond brooch that can be worn as the centerpiece of a pearl choker. This Boivin piece might be a little extravagant for my taste, but as a point of inspiration when working with my local jeweler and some loose stones I have...


I love the Tiara!! 


muchstuff said:


> I have very small wrists and the small bone cuff works for me, *I just put it on and squeezed it gently to tighten it slightly. *That said, I love this one too.


Same, its very comfortable as well.


----------



## msd_bags

Our postal service is not efficient and it closed operations during the initial weeks of our lockdown.  Imagine my surprise when I got this box from Italy!  My Massaccesi SLG will stay in quarantine first. Let’s see if I can wait three days.


----------



## muchstuff

msd_bags said:


> Our postal service is not efficient and it closed operations during the initial weeks of our lockdown.  Imagine my surprise when I got this box from Italy!  My Massaccesi SLG will stay in quarantine first. Let’s see if I can wait three days.
> View attachment 4718782


The BOX may need to be quarantined but the items INSIDE may have not been touched for several days. if you know when it shipped you can figure that out. I use gloves to open and recycle the boxes but I feel comfortable handling the items when I know they shipped four or five days earlier.


----------



## msd_bags

muchstuff said:


> The BOX may need to be quarantined but the items INSIDE may have not been touched for several days. if you know when it shipped you can figure that out. I use gloves to open and recycle the boxes but I feel comfortable handling the items when I know they shipped four or five days earlier.


It actually shipped more than a month ago.  So I'm not worried about that.  I just prefer that the 'last touch' before me (of the box) will be days ago.


----------



## muchstuff

msd_bags said:


> It actually shipped more than a month ago.  So I'm not worried about that.  I just prefer that the 'last touch' before me (of the box) will be days ago.


You have more patience than I do .


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> You have more patience than I do .


Me too. I would cut off that plastic, throw it away, then wash my hands. The rest is uncontaminated.


----------



## Katinahat

msd_bags said:


> Our postal service is not efficient and it closed operations during the initial weeks of our lockdown.  Imagine my surprise when I got this box from Italy!  My Massaccesi SLG will stay in quarantine first. Let’s see if I can wait three days.
> View attachment 4718782





muchstuff said:


> The BOX may need to be quarantined but the items INSIDE may have not been touched for several days. if you know when it shipped you can figure that out. I use gloves to open and recycle the boxes but I feel comfortable handling the items when I know they shipped four or five days earlier.





msd_bags said:


> It actually shipped more than a month ago.  So I'm not worried about that.  I just prefer that the 'last touch' before me (of the box) will be days ago.





muchstuff said:


> You have more patience than I do .





whateve said:


> Me too. I would cut off that plastic, throw it away, then wash my hands. The rest is uncontaminated.



I agree with you all. My online purchases are opened as soon as they arrive. There’s no way I can wait for even small things. @msd_bags, your patience is incredible!

I just keep the packaging in the garden/hall and open there, bring in the items and then wash my hands thoroughly. Then I enjoy what I’ve bought. 

Next purchase is skin care ASAP. The wrinkles round my eyes have gone into overdrive, or perhaps it’s staring at myself on video calls and in the work videos I’m having to post online. Not good for the self esteem!


----------



## missie1

momasaurus said:


> Big hug to you. I feel yesterday and today that I am entering a new phase of this isolation, psychologically. I don't know what it is yet.
> I've ordered so many little things online - makeup, thermometers, wipes, stuff I've forgotten about, and so many things are backordered, when a little package appears on the porch I am so happy!


I live for the mail and Fedex deliveries.


----------



## msd_bags

muchstuff said:


> You have more patience than I do .





whateve said:


> Me too. I would cut off that plastic, throw it away, then wash my hands. The rest is uncontaminated.





Katinahat said:


> I agree with you all. My online purchases are opened as soon as they arrive. There’s no way I can wait for even small things. @msd_bags, your patience is incredible!
> 
> I just keep the packaging in the garden/hall and open there, bring in the items and then wash my hands thoroughly. Then I enjoy what I’ve bought.
> 
> Next purchase is skin care ASAP. The wrinkles round my eyes have gone into overdrive, or perhaps it’s staring at myself on video calls and in the work videos I’m having to post online. Not good for the self esteem!


Oh, I’m not normally patient!!  In fact, my resolve is weakening, lol!  With grocery deliveries, I normally have no choice especially with perishable items.  But actually all the washing and rubbing with alcohol is making me tired.  So I try to limit touching ‘outside stuff’.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> I succumbed to some spontaneous online shopping  Something I _never _normally do but...
> 
> I wanted to make use of the Liberty offer off a bag full of samples with every £175 beauty purchase. So I bought a couple of things I'd always wanted but not quite pulled the trigger on repeatedly plus hardy staples (like Nars TM) got up to the required amount.
> 
> Then, I spotted a pair of Liberty silk pyjamas in the sale for 50% off that knocked my eyes out, my colours, pretty print, not too crazy, that (I'm hoping) will look good worn split-up, shirt over mini/trous or as a jacket over a fitted dress, then the pants can be worn with a light sweater etc.
> 
> Looked at the total
> 
> Chucked-out _all_ the beauty stuff
> 
> Just bought the PJs.
> 
> Seems quite a useful 2020 addition(s). And, basically that's my entire Summer wardrobe sorted, PJs, casual evening lounge suit, shirt, jacket, trousers, all in one.


Well done! Silk for summer. Also - I love beauty samples. Hope you find some fun stuff.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> I'm pretty sure it was a suction cup arrow. It was waaaay up in the tree, and Mr. PG and I retreated into the safety of our house once The Dad came out to rescue it so we didn't see it properly, but I doubt it would have been any other kind. One would hope.
> Yup, I supposed kids do still play with bows and arrows. Or arrows, at least. I don't know what he used to propel it up into the tree. For all I know, it was a rocket launcher!
> I hope I didn't give the impression that our little group of Cul de Sac Kids were nonstop monsters in the making. Sometimes their games are more sedate, involving putting the neighborhood cat into the neighborhood little red wagon and pulling it around in circles while making train noises. The cat endures this semi-patiently.


hahaha


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Speaking of jewelry.
> 
> I've always loved the Tiffany E.P. bone cuff, but it's too large for my wrist. What I think would be the perfect size is the Hermès Lima bracelet, but unfortunately it's from a few seasons ago and therefore only available pre-owned. I would take a chance if I could find it on a reputable site, but it's never available.
> 
> Here's what it looks like. I especially like the way it opens and closes, because it wouldn't have to be forced over the hand.
> 
> View attachment 4718332
> View attachment 4718333


Yes! Last year I went to a tPF luncheon where all 3 other ladies were wearing their Limas, and I was determined to get one. Eventually I did, but they are hard to find. Good luck! It's a wonderful piece and will be great with your jeans and casual chic outfits.
Edit: The luncheon was in SF, so I wonder if the ladies are friends of yours.....Now I KNOW you need a Lima!


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Speaking of which… I, um, bought a bag. Not that I'm going anywhere, but I'm planning ahead for when I'm eventually allowed to leave the house.
> 
> I'l post some photos either later today or tomorrow, dpending on the sunlight.
> 
> I promise, there's a method to my madness. In this case, shopping my closet simply would NOT do!



I will live through you!

I also know you take very considered purchases. Can't wait.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Well shopped, @papertiger ! You have such a great sense of style. When I see pajamas for sale, even silk ones, my brain just thinks "go to sleep." (Or perhaps one of those 1930s movies with Ginger Rogers & Fred Astair.) Whereas you turn your fashionable mind to daytime outfits filled with shirts, pants, jackets, sweaters, dresses, and what-have-you. I think this will be a terrific addition to your existing closet. Can't wait to see what happens!



I try my best 

I just hope they fit!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> Thank you. Your silver and amber set sound lovely!



I love amber! When I was younger I never understood why my Mum loved it so much, but then it grew on me. Mum preferred gold settings, for me it´s silver only.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> I succumbed to some spontaneous online shopping  Something I _never _normally do but...
> 
> I wanted to make use of the Liberty offer off a bag full of samples with every £175 beauty purchase. So I bought a couple of things I'd always wanted but not quite pulled the trigger on repeatedly plus hardy staples (like Nars TM) got up to the required amount.
> 
> Then, I spotted a pair of Liberty silk pyjamas in the sale for 50% off that knocked my eyes out, my colours, pretty print, not too crazy, that (I'm hoping) will look good worn split-up, shirt over mini/trous or as a jacket over a fitted dress, then the pants can be worn with a light sweater etc.
> 
> Looked at the total
> 
> Chucked-out _all_ the beauty stuff
> 
> Just bought the PJs.
> 
> Seems quite a useful 2020 addition(s). And, basically that's my entire Summer wardrobe sorted, PJs, casual evening lounge suit, shirt, jacket, trousers, all in one.


I can totally see outfits being made with these.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Jewelled bags...  there´s only one that has "jewelled" hardware... still missing some crystals which I still have to muster the courage to replace. 
Dior Gambler from 2004


----------



## cowgirlsboots

things I spend my time on...
Cover up using the same design on a jacket I did years ago using the wrong type of paint so the drwaing was barely visible.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Does anybody know whether Dior does VIP gifts? There´s a bag for sale the seller claims was a VIP gift and I´m not sure to believe this.


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> I love amber! When I was younger I never understood why my Mum loved it so much, but then it grew on me. Mum preferred gold settings, for me it´s silver only.
> 
> View attachment 4718953


This is beautiful!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> things I spend my time on...
> Cover up using the same design on a jacket I did years ago using the wrong type of paint so the drwaing was barely visible.
> 
> View attachment 4718971


You’re a talented artist!


----------



## papertiger

Rhl2987 said:


> These are stunning. Do you ever wear silk pajamas as actual pajamas? I love silk pajamas as a fashion trend for outside the house, but I could never wear silk at home because we have dogs and a baby. I do think the idea of them is very glamorous though.



Pure cotton PJs to actually sleep in or silk slips. I find silk PJs in bed too slippery


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Speaking of jewelry.
> 
> I've always loved the Tiffany E.P. bone cuff, but it's too large for my wrist. What I think would be the perfect size is the Hermès Lima bracelet, but unfortunately it's from a few seasons ago and therefore only available pre-owned. I would take a chance if I could find it on a reputable site, but it's never available.
> 
> Here's what it looks like. I especially like the way it opens and closes, because it wouldn't have to be forced over the hand.
> 
> View attachment 4718332
> View attachment 4718333



I'd love this. Was it during MM's time as H's CD?

I don't look good in the EP Bone Cuff but strangely I like the longer Split Cuff.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Jewelled bags...  there´s only one that has "jewelled" hardware... still missing some crystals which I still have to muster the courage to replace.
> Dior Gambler from 2004
> 
> View attachment 4718967


----------



## keodi

ElainePG said:


> Speaking of which… I, um, bought a bag. Not that I'm going anywhere, but I'm planning ahead for when I'm eventually allowed to leave the house.
> 
> I'l post some photos either later today or tomorrow, dpending on the sunlight.
> 
> I promise, there's a method to my madness. In this case, shopping my closet simply would NOT do!


oooh I can't wait to see!


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> things I spend my time on...
> Cover up using the same design on a jacket I did years ago using the wrong type of paint so the drwaing was barely visible.
> 
> View attachment 4718971



Cool!


----------



## keodi

cowgirlsboots said:


> I love amber! When I was younger I never understood why my Mum loved it so much, but then it grew on me. Mum preferred gold settings, for me it´s silver only.
> 
> View attachment 4718953


really pretty pieces!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> You’re a talented artist!


Thank-you!


----------



## Rhl2987

papertiger said:


> Pure cotton PJs to actually sleep in or silk slips. I find silk PJs in bed too slippery


Lol. Agreed! Very luxurious and more doable if I lived in a home with no dogs and no baby, haha. Maybe for a solo trip for Mom and Dad someday!


----------



## ElainePG

muchstuff said:


> I have very small wrists and the small bone cuff works for me, I just put it on and squeezed it gently to tighten it slightly. That said, I love this one too.


Okay, so that's good to know. There's a Tiffany store in the next (small, but upscale) town over from me. When everything opens, I may pay them a visit and see if it works for me.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Something to look forward to... seeing our friends in person when the sheltering at home is lifted!


Yes! It will be a happy time indeed!


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> Our postal service is not efficient and it closed operations during the initial weeks of our lockdown.  Imagine my surprise when I got this box from Italy!  My Massaccesi SLG will stay in quarantine first. Let’s see if I can wait three days.
> View attachment 4718782


How exciting! Can't wait to see it.


----------



## ElainePG

missie1 said:


> I live for the mail and Fedex deliveries.


Me too! When I get a text that a FedEx or UPS delivery is coming that day, I run to the window every time I hear even the slightest noise outside. It can be even the teensiest thing inside the envelope or box, but I feel like I've won the lottery!


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Okay, so that's good to know. There's a Tiffany store in the next (small, but upscale) town over from me. When everything opens, I may pay them a visit and see if it works for me.



In general (and I am not the most familiar with Tiffany - and only own 2 pieces) I like most of EP stuff best. The chainmail and those cuffs.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Yes! Last year I went to a tPF luncheon where all 3 other ladies were wearing their Limas, and I was determined to get one. Eventually I did, but they are hard to find. Good luck! It's a wonderful piece and will be great with your jeans and casual chic outfits.
> Edit: *The luncheon was in SF, so I wonder if the ladies are friends of yours*.....Now I KNOW you need a Lima!


I'm pretty sure that one of them is a friend of mine.


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> I love amber! When I was younger I never understood why my Mum loved it so much, but then it grew on me. Mum preferred gold settings, for me it´s silver only.
> 
> View attachment 4718953


Fabulous pieces! They have a mid-century modern vibe, to my eye. Is that what they are? Or more current?


----------



## keodi

papertiger said:


> In general (and I am not the most familiar with Tiffany - and only own 2 pieces) I like most of EP stuff best. The chainmail and those cuffs.


Same, actually I just realized 90% of what I own from Tiffany is EP


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> I'd love this. *Was it during MM's time as H's CD*?
> 
> I don't look good in the EP Bone Cuff but strangely I like the longer Split Cuff.


I don't know when it came out. All I know is that one of my tPF friends told me about it, I looked at it on line, and I wanted it. But it was from a few seasons previous, so I'm on the hunt via reseller sites. I don't know what years it was sold.
And if I do find one, it will have to be from a reseller who permits returns. So it may be a many-year search. (On the other hand, what else was I doing?)


----------



## ElainePG

keodi said:


> Same, actually I just realized 90% of what I own from Tiffany is EP


100% of my (teensy) Tiffany "collection" is EP. 2 pairs of earrings, 1 pendant, and a key ring.


----------



## keodi

ElainePG said:


> 100% of my (teensy) Tiffany "collection" is EP. 2 pairs of earrings, 1 pendant, and a key ring.


my Tiffany collection is small as well 5 items the only item that isn't EP is a platinum and diamond cross, and a heart tag bracelet my stepdad gave to me when I graduated High school over 20 years ago!


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> I love amber! When I was younger I never understood why my Mum loved it so much, but then it grew on me. Mum preferred gold settings, for me it´s silver only.
> 
> View attachment 4718953



100% breathtaking, these are everything


----------



## muchstuff

ElainePG said:


> Okay, so that's good to know. There's a Tiffany store in the next (small, but upscale) town over from me. When everything opens, I may pay them a visit and see if it works for me.


My left wrist is approx. 5.25 inches at the wrist bone.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> things I spend my time on...
> Cover up using the same design on a jacket I did years ago using the wrong type of paint so the drwaing was barely visible.
> 
> View attachment 4718971


This is really good. You are very Talented.


----------



## dcooney4

muchstuff said:


> My left wrist is approx. 5.25 inches at the wrist bone.
> View attachment 4719288


Great piece!


----------



## muchstuff

dcooney4 said:


> Great piece!


Thanks, I love it.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> Fabulous pieces! They have a mid-century modern vibe, to my eye. Is that what they are? Or more current?


I don´t know much about jewellery, but would place them in the 60ies. They remind me a bit of modernist jewellery.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> 100% breathtaking, these are everything


Thank-you! As soon as I saw them I simply had to have them and wasn´t disappointed! The silver is so smooth and heavy and I love the chain the pendant is on. I wished the seller would have been able to tell me their age and where they came from, but no such luck.


----------



## More bags

muchstuff said:


> My left wrist is approx. 5.25 inches at the wrist bone.
> View attachment 4719288


----------



## missie1

ElainePG said:


> Me too! When I get a text that a FedEx or UPS delivery is coming that day, I run to the window every time I hear even the slightest noise outside. It can be even the teensiest thing inside the envelope or box, but I feel like I've won the lottery!


I’m checking Ring doorbell all day lol.  Today DH opened door I was like what are doing.  He said checking for the mail.  I’m like it’s not here.  I’m checking the ring.  He laughed.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you! As soon as I saw them I simply had to have them and wasn´t disappointed! The silver is so smooth and heavy and I love the chain the pendant is on. I wished the seller would have been able to tell me their age and where they came from, but no such luck.





Have they got any marks whatsoever?


----------



## ElainePG

So here's what happened. I got to thinking… eventually I won't be hunkered down inside my house. But I'll only be going out for necessary errands (first things first: a haircut!!!) and I'm still worried about contagion. So I'll be wearing a face mask, I'll wash my hands as soon as I get home, I'll wipe down my iPhone, and according to every expert report I've read, that will probably be enough. (Coronavirus doesn't seem to stick to clothing, unless someone with active disease sneezes right on you.)

But my hands will be touching all sorts of surfaces, and then my hands will be touching my handbag.  So, I'll want to wipe down my handbags when I get home. Maybe not with Clorox or alcohol wipes, but at the very least with a baby wipe. And then let it air dry for a couple of days in a corner of the sunroom. 

I don't want to follow that protocol with my high-end bags. Maybe I'm looking a bit ragged around the edges, but I don't want my handbags to follow suit.  So I found this Rebecca Minkoff cross body bag deeply discounted at the Nordstrom sale.The leather is called "saffiano," but of course it isn't the real Prada saffiano… it's just a stamped leather with sort of a coating on it. Looks as though it will be very rugged, and easy to clean. 

It's very lightweight, and the color (Sandrift) is new in my collection. The gunmetal hardware is cool. And I like the slip pocket in the back for my phone. All in all, I initially thought it was a "make do" solution, but now that it's here I'm quite pleased with it.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Have they got any marks whatsoever?


They are stamped for silver, but I haven´t been able to decipher anything else. Will have to have another look at them tomorrow in very good light.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> So here's what happened. I got to thinking… eventually I won't be hunkered down inside my house. But I'll only be going out for necessary errands (first things first: a haircut!!!) and I'm still worried about contagion. So I'll be wearing a face mask, I'll wash my hands as soon as I get home, I'll wipe down my iPhone, and according to every expert report I've read, that will probably be enough. (Coronavirus doesn't seem to stick to clothing, unless someone with active disease sneezes right on you.)
> 
> But my hands will be touching all sorts of surfaces, and then my hands will be touching my handbag.  So, I'll want to wipe down my handbags when I get home. Maybe not with Clorox or alcohol wipes, but at the very least with a baby wipe. And then let it air dry for a couple of days in a corner of the sunroom.
> 
> I don't want to follow that protocol with my high-end bags. Maybe I'm looking a bit ragged around the edges, but I don't want my handbags to follow suit.  So I found this Rebecca Minkoff cross body bag deeply discounted at the Nordstrom sale.The leather is called "saffiano," but of course it isn't the real Prada saffiano… it's just a stamped leather with sort of a coating on it. Looks as though it will be very rugged, and easy to clean.
> 
> It's very lightweight, and the color (Sandrift) is new in my collection. The gunmetal hardware is cool. And I like the slip pocket in the back for my phone. All in all, I initially thought it was a "make do" solution, but now that it's here I'm quite pleased with it.
> 
> View attachment 4719340
> View attachment 4719341


This looks like a very useful bag and a nice one on top! 
I´m curious how it will hold up and how youwill experience using it as somebody who is used to high end bags. 

There are so many different opinions on Rebecca Minkoff out there on the net and I haven´t ever seen one of their bags in person. 
I´d been looking at Rebecca Minkoff bags while searching for "the crossbody" and then given up on the idea.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> So here's what happened. I got to thinking… eventually I won't be hunkered down inside my house. But I'll only be going out for necessary errands (first things first: a haircut!!!) and I'm still worried about contagion. So I'll be wearing a face mask, I'll wash my hands as soon as I get home, I'll wipe down my iPhone, and according to every expert report I've read, that will probably be enough. (Coronavirus doesn't seem to stick to clothing, unless someone with active disease sneezes right on you.)
> 
> But my hands will be touching all sorts of surfaces, and then my hands will be touching my handbag.  So, I'll want to wipe down my handbags when I get home. Maybe not with Clorox or alcohol wipes, but at the very least with a baby wipe. And then let it air dry for a couple of days in a corner of the sunroom.
> 
> I don't want to follow that protocol with my high-end bags. Maybe I'm looking a bit ragged around the edges, but I don't want my handbags to follow suit.  So I found this Rebecca Minkoff cross body bag deeply discounted at the Nordstrom sale.The leather is called "saffiano," but of course it isn't the real Prada saffiano… it's just a stamped leather with sort of a coating on it. Looks as though it will be very rugged, and easy to clean.
> 
> It's very lightweight, and the color (Sandrift) is new in my collection. The gunmetal hardware is cool. And I like the slip pocket in the back for my phone. All in all, I initially thought it was a "make do" solution, but now that it's here I'm quite pleased with it.
> 
> View attachment 4719340
> View attachment 4719341


Great looking bag Elaine. I like the colour and back slip pocket - terrific choice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kimbashop

cowgirlsboots said:


> This looks like a very useful bag and a nice one on top!
> I´m curious how it will hold up and how youwill experience using it as somebody who is used to high end bags.
> 
> There are so many different opinions on Rebecca Minkoff out there on the net and I haven´t ever seen one of their bags in person.
> I´d been looking at Rebecca Minkoff bags while searching for "the crossbody" and then given up on the idea.


Cute choice! I have two RMs and I love both of them. I use my Mini MAB all of the time and when I lived in NYC a few years ago everyone seemed to carry this bag. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## essiedub

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4717793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My few metallics: MK cosmetic case, metallic grey Coach camera bag, bronze KS wallet, metallic red small Coach wallet.
> View attachment 4717794
> 
> My favorite is this gold Coach wallet.
> View attachment 4717795
> 
> It has gold glitter in the glazing. Such a fun little piece!


Really cute wallet! Can you please show the interior? Does it hold bills flat?


----------



## essiedub

More bags said:


> I looked up the Goerg Jensen Viviana Bangle Peridot #257 you mentioned and it is beautiful. I can’t wait to see the Asprey piece you commissioned in your mother’s memory.
> 
> *Sunday night activity, please share any jewelry or bag distractions that are currently tempting you.*
> 
> In the mood of Covid 19 online and imaginary window shopping here’s what I was paging through, Canadian dollars unless noted, thankfully window shopping was a free endeavour!
> 
> 1) Bulgari B.Zero 1 Bracelet
> View attachment 4718082
> 
> 2) Sidney Garber Rolling Bracelet (US Dollars)
> View attachment 4718083
> 
> 3) Cartier Tank Francaise Watch
> View attachment 4718085
> 
> 4) Elsa Perretti Bone Cuff
> View attachment 4718084


Oh man *morebags*, you are in trouble! These are some nice pieces!  I would die for that bZero bangle. I also have been contemplating that Tiffany bone cuff. Are you pulling the trigger?


----------



## essiedub

papertiger said:


> I succumbed to some spontaneous online shopping  Something I _never _normally do but...
> 
> I wanted to make use of the Liberty offer off a bag full of samples with every £175 beauty purchase. So I bought a couple of things I'd always wanted but not quite pulled the trigger on repeatedly plus hardy staples (like Nars TM) got up to the required amount.
> 
> Then, I spotted a pair of Liberty silk pyjamas in the sale for 50% off that knocked my eyes out, my colours, pretty print, not too crazy, that (I'm hoping) will look good worn split-up, shirt over mini/trous or as a jacket over a fitted dress, then the pants can be worn with a light sweater etc.
> 
> Looked at the total
> 
> Chucked-out _all_ the beauty stuff
> 
> Just bought the PJs.
> 
> Seems quite a useful 2020 addition(s). And, basically that's my entire Summer wardrobe sorted, PJs, casual evening lounge suit, shirt, jacket, trousers, all in one.


I really like the tapering  in the waist...never seen that in pjs (at least in the cheap ones I buy). I don’t have what it takes to sport pjs outside the house. Though I think it will be fab!


----------



## Katinahat

ElainePG said:


> So here's what happened. I got to thinking… eventually I won't be hunkered down inside my house. But I'll only be going out for necessary errands (first things first: a haircut!!!) and I'm still worried about contagion. So I'll be wearing a face mask, I'll wash my hands as soon as I get home, I'll wipe down my iPhone, and according to every expert report I've read, that will probably be enough. (Coronavirus doesn't seem to stick to clothing, unless someone with active disease sneezes right on you.)
> 
> But my hands will be touching all sorts of surfaces, and then my hands will be touching my handbag.  So, I'll want to wipe down my handbags when I get home. Maybe not with Clorox or alcohol wipes, but at the very least with a baby wipe. And then let it air dry for a couple of days in a corner of the sunroom.
> 
> I don't want to follow that protocol with my high-end bags. Maybe I'm looking a bit ragged around the edges, but I don't want my handbags to follow suit.  So I found this Rebecca Minkoff cross body bag deeply discounted at the Nordstrom sale.The leather is called "saffiano," but of course it isn't the real Prada saffiano… it's just a stamped leather with sort of a coating on it. Looks as though it will be very rugged, and easy to clean.
> 
> It's very lightweight, and the color (Sandrift) is new in my collection. The gunmetal hardware is cool. And I like the slip pocket in the back for my phone. All in all, I initially thought it was a "make do" solution, but now that it's here I'm quite pleased with it.
> 
> View attachment 4719340
> View attachment 4719341





cowgirlsboots said:


> This looks like a very useful bag and a nice one on top!
> I´m curious how it will hold up and how youwill experience using it as somebody who is used to high end bags.
> 
> There are so many different opinions on Rebecca Minkoff out there on the net and I haven´t ever seen one of their bags in person.
> I´d been looking at Rebecca Minkoff bags while searching for "the crossbody" and then given up on the idea.



I am totally with you on this. A new easier wipe bag for a new reality. I switched my iPhone from a leather Apple case to a Otterbox easy wipe bumper already. I’m wondering about a bag. I like your choice and the coated leather should be easier to care for without worrying about potential damage. 

I check the headlines each day to try to estimate when UK schools will be sent back as at that point I’ll be returning to work even if it’s reduced numbers. I’ll have no choice. I see other countries beginning to do this. The U.K. is badly hit and there is no government announcements on it yet. DH says I should not look as it’s stressful. 

When I go back my children will likely  go back too albeit they probably won’t be full time. DH will almost certainly continue to work from home. 

I usually carry a large Mulberry tote of one kind or another. You know how much I like those. However, I’m wondering about purchasing something in canvas to use as that will be easier to keep clean with antiviral wipes. I’ve seen something’s in Coach. The first is a large zip top tote and the second a slightly smaller crossbody. What do you think? I travel by car most of the time but I can see myself walking if DH needs the car to transport our children. It takes about an hour to walk. I won’t use public transport even if it is allowed. I carry my wallet (might get a new canvas one of these too) and phone plus I’d need a packed lunch as I won’t go in a canteen unless I have to. I can see the crossbody being useful for walking but it’s smaller. 



I could also look at a LV which I’ve always fancied and Mulberry has a new canvas line. However, these Coach bags are clearly more reasonable in price so I’d probably be less bothered about wiping them daily. 

Or is this just an excuse to purchase?!


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> So here's what happened. I got to thinking… eventually I won't be hunkered down inside my house. But I'll only be going out for necessary errands (first things first: a haircut!!!) and I'm still worried about contagion. So I'll be wearing a face mask, I'll wash my hands as soon as I get home, I'll wipe down my iPhone, and according to every expert report I've read, that will probably be enough. (Coronavirus doesn't seem to stick to clothing, unless someone with active disease sneezes right on you.)
> 
> But my hands will be touching all sorts of surfaces, and then my hands will be touching my handbag.  So, I'll want to wipe down my handbags when I get home. Maybe not with Clorox or alcohol wipes, but at the very least with a baby wipe. And then let it air dry for a couple of days in a corner of the sunroom.
> 
> I don't want to follow that protocol with my high-end bags. Maybe I'm looking a bit ragged around the edges, but I don't want my handbags to follow suit.  So I found this Rebecca Minkoff cross body bag deeply discounted at the Nordstrom sale.The leather is called "saffiano," but of course it isn't the real Prada saffiano… it's just a stamped leather with sort of a coating on it. Looks as though it will be very rugged, and easy to clean.
> 
> It's very lightweight, and the color (Sandrift) is new in my collection. The gunmetal hardware is cool. And I like the slip pocket in the back for my phone. All in all, I initially thought it was a "make do" solution, but now that it's here I'm quite pleased with it.
> 
> View attachment 4719340
> View attachment 4719341


Hey, this is great! Easy to wipe and pretty too!!  I’m not sure if you remember, but we first “met” in the RM subforum years ago!  


Katinahat said:


> I am totally with you on this. A new easier wipe bag for a new reality. I switched my iPhone from a leather Apple case to a Otterbox easy wipe bumper already. I’m wondering about a bag. I like your choice and the coated leather should be easier to care for without worrying about potential damage.
> 
> I check the headlines each day to try to estimate when UK schools will be sent back as at that point I’ll be returning to work even if it’s reduced numbers. I’ll have no choice. I see other countries beginning to do this. The U.K. is badly hit and there is no government announcements on it yet. DH says I should not look as it’s stressful.
> 
> When I go back my children will likely  go back too albeit they probably won’t be full time. DH will almost certainly continue to work from home.
> 
> I usually carry a large Mulberry tote of one kind or another. You know how much I like those. However, I’m wondering about purchasing something in canvas to use as that will be easier to keep clean with antiviral wipes. I’ve seen something’s in Coach. The first is a large zip top tote and the second a slightly smaller crossbody. What do you think? I travel by car most of the time but I can see myself walking if DH needs the car to transport our children. It takes about an hour to walk. I won’t use public transport even if it is allowed. I carry my wallet (might get a new canvas one of these too) and phone plus I’d need a packed lunch as I won’t go in a canteen unless I have to. I can see the crossbody being useful for walking but it’s smaller.
> View attachment 4719539
> View attachment 4719540
> 
> I could also look at a LV which I’ve always fancied and Mulberry has a new canvas line. However, these Coach bags are clearly more reasonable in price so I’d probably be less bothered about wiping them daily.
> 
> Or is this just an excuse to purchase?!


For the purpose you’re thinking of I think it’s more prudent to go with Coach.  I have actually been interested in the Charlie style for a while. Looks really good!


----------



## jblended

msd_bags said:


> For the purpose you’re thinking of I think it’s more prudent to go with Coach.  I have actually been interested in the Charlie style for a while. Looks really good!


Seconded.



Katinahat said:


> I could also look at a LV which I’ve always fancied and Mulberry has a new canvas line. However, these Coach bags are clearly more reasonable in price so I’d probably be less bothered about wiping them daily.


Coach is awesome for exactly what you're describing, but might I also suggest a nylon bag? Easy to wash and disinfect, but more importantly, ultra-light which is important for those days when you're walking an hour each way.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> So here's what happened. I got to thinking… eventually I won't be hunkered down inside my house. But I'll only be going out for necessary errands (first things first: a haircut!!!) and I'm still worried about contagion. So I'll be wearing a face mask, I'll wash my hands as soon as I get home, I'll wipe down my iPhone, and according to every expert report I've read, that will probably be enough. (Coronavirus doesn't seem to stick to clothing, unless someone with active disease sneezes right on you.)
> 
> But my hands will be touching all sorts of surfaces, and then my hands will be touching my handbag.  So, I'll want to wipe down my handbags when I get home. Maybe not with Clorox or alcohol wipes, but at the very least with a baby wipe. And then let it air dry for a couple of days in a corner of the sunroom.
> 
> I don't want to follow that protocol with my high-end bags. Maybe I'm looking a bit ragged around the edges, but I don't want my handbags to follow suit.  So I found this Rebecca Minkoff cross body bag deeply discounted at the Nordstrom sale.The leather is called "saffiano," but of course it isn't the real Prada saffiano… it's just a stamped leather with sort of a coating on it. Looks as though it will be very rugged, and easy to clean.
> 
> It's very lightweight, and the color (Sandrift) is new in my collection. The gunmetal hardware is cool. And I like the slip pocket in the back for my phone. All in all, I initially thought it was a "make do" solution, but now that it's here I'm quite pleased with it.
> 
> View attachment 4719340
> View attachment 4719341



I totally approve and justified. 

I have a couple of Gucci bags bags in stamped leather in light colours, no problem with the colour because of that leather.


----------



## papertiger

essiedub said:


> I really like the tapering  in the waist...never seen that in pjs (at least in the cheap ones I buy). I don’t have what it takes to sport pjs outside the house. Though I think it will be fab!



Thank you

I used to have a pair of Liberty silk pajamas many years ago. They were quite different, not satin (I used to wear them to parties as a teen, I hated the evening wear fashion of the time). Anyway, they were beautifully made so I'm hopeful. I'd wanted a pair for a few years now, had to wait for a pair that didn't look to bedtime, Christmas themed or too loud.

I know there are delays in delivery so they will be a while. I just hope they fit.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> So here's what happened. I got to thinking… eventually I won't be hunkered down inside my house. But I'll only be going out for necessary errands (first things first: a haircut!!!) and I'm still worried about contagion. So I'll be wearing a face mask, I'll wash my hands as soon as I get home, I'll wipe down my iPhone, and according to every expert report I've read, that will probably be enough. (Coronavirus doesn't seem to stick to clothing, unless someone with active disease sneezes right on you.)
> 
> But my hands will be touching all sorts of surfaces, and then my hands will be touching my handbag.  So, I'll want to wipe down my handbags when I get home. Maybe not with Clorox or alcohol wipes, but at the very least with a baby wipe. And then let it air dry for a couple of days in a corner of the sunroom.
> 
> I don't want to follow that protocol with my high-end bags. Maybe I'm looking a bit ragged around the edges, but I don't want my handbags to follow suit.  So I found this Rebecca Minkoff cross body bag deeply discounted at the Nordstrom sale.The leather is called "saffiano," but of course it isn't the real Prada saffiano… it's just a stamped leather with sort of a coating on it. Looks as though it will be very rugged, and easy to clean.
> 
> It's very lightweight, and the color (Sandrift) is new in my collection. The gunmetal hardware is cool. And I like the slip pocket in the back for my phone. All in all, I initially thought it was a "make do" solution, but now that it's here I'm quite pleased with it.
> 
> View attachment 4719340
> View attachment 4719341


I got rid of almost all my saffaino bags and am now wishing for something more wipeable too. This is adorable. Is that an outside slip pocket on the back? The only bag I have that has a sturdy leather is my miu miu and I won't chance that. My only other saffaino bags are both at the consignment shop . Congrats on finding a cute but functional bag.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> I am totally with you on this. A new easier wipe bag for a new reality. I switched my iPhone from a leather Apple case to a Otterbox easy wipe bumper already. I’m wondering about a bag. I like your choice and the coated leather should be easier to care for without worrying about potential damage.
> 
> I check the headlines each day to try to estimate when UK schools will be sent back as at that point I’ll be returning to work even if it’s reduced numbers. I’ll have no choice. I see other countries beginning to do this. The U.K. is badly hit and there is no government announcements on it yet. DH says I should not look as it’s stressful.
> 
> When I go back my children will likely  go back too albeit they probably won’t be full time. DH will almost certainly continue to work from home.
> 
> I usually carry a large Mulberry tote of one kind or another. You know how much I like those. However, I’m wondering about purchasing something in canvas to use as that will be easier to keep clean with antiviral wipes. I’ve seen something’s in Coach. The first is a large zip top tote and the second a slightly smaller crossbody. What do you think? I travel by car most of the time but I can see myself walking if DH needs the car to transport our children. It takes about an hour to walk. I won’t use public transport even if it is allowed. I carry my wallet (might get a new canvas one of these too) and phone plus I’d need a packed lunch as I won’t go in a canteen unless I have to. I can see the crossbody being useful for walking but it’s smaller.
> View attachment 4719539
> View attachment 4719540
> 
> I could also look at a LV which I’ve always fancied and Mulberry has a new canvas line. However, these Coach bags are clearly more reasonable in price so I’d probably be less bothered about wiping them daily.
> 
> Or is this just an excuse to purchase?!


I am of the thought that it doesn't hurt to have a couple of bags that are more practical than designer. Later you can use them for places you would not want to bring a  nice bag. I used to use them a lot a my sons hockey games or my other kids swim competitions. Once someone kicked my brand new azur louis speedy off a bleacher and on to the ground. It survived but I never brought an expensive bag to those events again.


----------



## keodi

ElainePG said:


> So here's what happened. I got to thinking… eventually I won't be hunkered down inside my house. But I'll only be going out for necessary errands (first things first: a haircut!!!) and I'm still worried about contagion. So I'll be wearing a face mask, I'll wash my hands as soon as I get home, I'll wipe down my iPhone, and according to every expert report I've read, that will probably be enough. (Coronavirus doesn't seem to stick to clothing, unless someone with active disease sneezes right on you.)
> 
> But my hands will be touching all sorts of surfaces, and then my hands will be touching my handbag.  So, I'll want to wipe down my handbags when I get home. Maybe not with Clorox or alcohol wipes, but at the very least with a baby wipe. And then let it air dry for a couple of days in a corner of the sunroom.
> 
> I don't want to follow that protocol with my high-end bags. Maybe I'm looking a bit ragged around the edges, but I don't want my handbags to follow suit.  So I found this Rebecca Minkoff cross body bag deeply discounted at the Nordstrom sale.The leather is called "saffiano," but of course it isn't the real Prada saffiano… it's just a stamped leather with sort of a coating on it. Looks as though it will be very rugged, and easy to clean.
> 
> It's very lightweight, and the color (Sandrift) is new in my collection. The gunmetal hardware is cool. And I like the slip pocket in the back for my phone. All in all, I initially thought it was a "make do" solution, but now that it's here I'm quite pleased with it.
> 
> View attachment 4719340
> View attachment 4719341


The bag is beautiful! I love the style and colour, and I get why you purchased it. It'll be very functional in the months ahead. Congratulations!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> So here's what happened. I got to thinking… eventually I won't be hunkered down inside my house. But I'll only be going out for necessary errands (first things first: a haircut!!!) and I'm still worried about contagion. So I'll be wearing a face mask, I'll wash my hands as soon as I get home, I'll wipe down my iPhone, and according to every expert report I've read, that will probably be enough. (Coronavirus doesn't seem to stick to clothing, unless someone with active disease sneezes right on you.)
> 
> But my hands will be touching all sorts of surfaces, and then my hands will be touching my handbag.  So, I'll want to wipe down my handbags when I get home. Maybe not with Clorox or alcohol wipes, but at the very least with a baby wipe. And then let it air dry for a couple of days in a corner of the sunroom.
> 
> I don't want to follow that protocol with my high-end bags. Maybe I'm looking a bit ragged around the edges, but I don't want my handbags to follow suit.  So I found this Rebecca Minkoff cross body bag deeply discounted at the Nordstrom sale.The leather is called "saffiano," but of course it isn't the real Prada saffiano… it's just a stamped leather with sort of a coating on it. Looks as though it will be very rugged, and easy to clean.
> 
> It's very lightweight, and the color (Sandrift) is new in my collection. The gunmetal hardware is cool. And I like the slip pocket in the back for my phone. All in all, I initially thought it was a "make do" solution, but now that it's here I'm quite pleased with it.
> 
> View attachment 4719340
> View attachment 4719341


This looks super-practical for emerging from quarantine, and it's a great color!


----------



## missie1

ElainePG said:


> So here's what happened. I got to thinking… eventually I won't be hunkered down inside my house. But I'll only be going out for necessary errands (first things first: a haircut!!!) and I'm still worried about contagion. So I'll be wearing a face mask, I'll wash my hands as soon as I get home, I'll wipe down my iPhone, and according to every expert report I've read, that will probably be enough. (Coronavirus doesn't seem to stick to clothing, unless someone with active disease sneezes right on you.)
> 
> But my hands will be touching all sorts of surfaces, and then my hands will be touching my handbag.  So, I'll want to wipe down my handbags when I get home. Maybe not with Clorox or alcohol wipes, but at the very least with a baby wipe. And then let it air dry for a couple of days in a corner of the sunroom.
> 
> I don't want to follow that protocol with my high-end bags. Maybe I'm looking a bit ragged around the edges, but I don't want my handbags to follow suit.  So I found this Rebecca Minkoff cross body bag deeply discounted at the Nordstrom sale.The leather is called "saffiano," but of course it isn't the real Prada saffiano… it's just a stamped leather with sort of a coating on it. Looks as though it will be very rugged, and easy to clean.
> 
> It's very lightweight, and the color (Sandrift) is new in my collection. The gunmetal hardware is cool. And I like the slip pocket in the back for my phone. All in all, I initially thought it was a "make do" solution, but now that it's here I'm quite pleased with it.
> 
> View attachment 4719340
> View attachment 4719341


I like the color of this bag.  It’s a good neutral.   hadn’t even considered disinfecting my bags when I go back out into the world. I will try to shop my closet first for a bag I don’t mind wiping down.   I pray that I have something that will work.  I am trying to stay on Pause peninsula but I snuck off and bought Burberry Cape this morning. So no money for the necessities like new beater bag lol.


----------



## baghabitz34

essiedub said:


> Really cute wallet! Can you please show the interior? Does it hold bills flat?


Which one? The red one or the gold one?


----------



## baghabitz34

Katinahat said:


> I am totally with you on this. A new easier wipe bag for a new reality. I switched my iPhone from a leather Apple case to a Otterbox easy wipe bumper already. I’m wondering about a bag. I like your choice and the coated leather should be easier to care for without worrying about potential damage.
> 
> I check the headlines each day to try to estimate when UK schools will be sent back as at that point I’ll be returning to work even if it’s reduced numbers. I’ll have no choice. I see other countries beginning to do this. The U.K. is badly hit and there is no government announcements on it yet. DH says I should not look as it’s stressful.
> 
> When I go back my children will likely  go back too albeit they probably won’t be full time. DH will almost certainly continue to work from home.
> 
> I usually carry a large Mulberry tote of one kind or another. You know how much I like those. However, I’m wondering about purchasing something in canvas to use as that will be easier to keep clean with antiviral wipes. I’ve seen something’s in Coach. The first is a large zip top tote and the second a slightly smaller crossbody. What do you think? I travel by car most of the time but I can see myself walking if DH needs the car to transport our children. It takes about an hour to walk. I won’t use public transport even if it is allowed. I carry my wallet (might get a new canvas one of these too) and phone plus I’d need a packed lunch as I won’t go in a canteen unless I have to. I can see the crossbody being useful for walking but it’s smaller.
> View attachment 4719539
> View attachment 4719540
> 
> I could also look at a LV which I’ve always fancied and Mulberry has a new canvas line. However, these Coach bags are clearly more reasonable in price so I’d probably be less bothered about wiping them daily.
> 
> Or is this just an excuse to purchase?!


Both good choices. I have the Charlie Bucket bag and it holds quite a bit. Plus you can wear it either on the shoulder or crossbody. 
If you plan on carrying a laptop and/or lunch with you and in the bag, then the tote would probably suit you best.


----------



## ElainePG

Kimbashop said:


> Cute choice! I have two RMs and I love both of them. I use my Mini MAB all of the time and when I lived in NYC a few years ago everyone seemed to carry this bag. I hope you enjoy it.


Thank you!
I have another RM bag that I bought many years ago… still get a lot of use out of it. It's this little one:


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> I am totally with you on this. A new easier wipe bag for a new reality. I switched my iPhone from a leather Apple case to a Otterbox easy wipe bumper already. I’m wondering about a bag. I like your choice and the coated leather should be easier to care for without worrying about potential damage.
> 
> I check the headlines each day to try to estimate when UK schools will be sent back as at that point I’ll be returning to work even if it’s reduced numbers. I’ll have no choice. I see other countries beginning to do this. The U.K. is badly hit and there is no government announcements on it yet. DH says I should not look as it’s stressful.
> 
> When I go back my children will likely  go back too albeit they probably won’t be full time. DH will almost certainly continue to work from home.
> 
> I usually carry a large Mulberry tote of one kind or another. You know how much I like those. However, I’m wondering about purchasing something in canvas to use as that will be easier to keep clean with antiviral wipes. I’ve seen something’s in Coach. The first is a large zip top tote and the second a slightly smaller crossbody. What do you think? I travel by car most of the time but I can see myself walking if DH needs the car to transport our children. It takes about an hour to walk. I won’t use public transport even if it is allowed. I carry my wallet (might get a new canvas one of these too) and phone plus I’d need a packed lunch as I won’t go in a canteen unless I have to. I can see the crossbody being useful for walking but it’s smaller.
> View attachment 4719539
> View attachment 4719540
> 
> I could also look at a LV which I’ve always fancied and Mulberry has a new canvas line. However, these Coach bags are clearly more reasonable in price so I’d probably be less bothered about wiping them daily.
> 
> Or is this just an excuse to purchase?!


I think either of these Coach bags would be ideal, and no, it's not just an excuse to purchase. You're being quite sensible. Makes more sense to buy a Coach than an LV, for the cost factor. You'll have enough other things to worry about! Then after all the risk has passed (which may take a long time), if you find that you enjoy carrying a canvas bag, you can treat yourself to an LV or Mulberry. 

I like the shape and closure on the second (bottom) one better, and I'm sure it would be easier to carry if you're walking. So if it holds everything without being crammed full…


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> Oh man *morebags*, you are in trouble! These are some nice pieces!  I would die for that bZero bangle. I also have been contemplating that Tiffany bone cuff. Are you pulling the trigger?


Thanks essiedub, I am researching, admiring and day dreaming. 
I am far from pulling the trigger on anything other than toilet paper and hopefully some all purpose flour this week! 
How about you, are you close to pulling the trigger?


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> Hey, this is great! Easy to wipe and pretty too!! * I’m not sure if you remember, but we first “met” in the RM subforum years ago!  *
> 
> For the purpose you’re thinking of I think it’s more prudent to go with Coach.  I have actually been interested in the Charlie style for a while. Looks really good!


I remember that very well! RM bags (along with MbMJ) were my first designer handbags! I bought an MbMJ Natasha in 2012, and that little RM in 2013. Felt very upscale, let me tell you!!! 

Before that, I used to own one everyday handbag, and one dressy clutch for evenings. I'd carry them until they wore out. Then I joined tPF, and wow, I sure learned fast!!!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> I totally approve and justified.
> 
> I have a couple of Gucci bags bags in stamped leather in light colours, no problem with the colour because of that leather.


Thank you, @papertiger . Do you think baby wipes would be a good way to clean the stamped/coated leather after a trip out? I'd think alcohol or disinfecting wipes would be too strong. There a kind of baby wipe I've seen advertised that's 99% water, and 1% grapefruit seed extract.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I got rid of almost all my saffaino bags and am now wishing for something more wipeable too. This is adorable. Is that an outside slip pocket on the back? The only bag I have that has a sturdy leather is my miu miu and I won't chance that. My only other saffaino bags are both at the consignment shop . Congrats on finding a cute but functional bag.


Thank you!
Yes, it is an outside slip pocket. So I won't need to go rummaging around in the bag for my phone. Oh, and I did try it as soon as the bag arrived, and my iPhoneX fits perfectly, even in its (hard rubber) case.
I also forgot to mention that the bag is lined with fabric. So I'll be able to easily sponge it out if I'm feeling paranoid about germs. 
Would you be able to retrieve your saffiano bags from the consignment shop? Or are they closed for the duration?


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, @papertiger . Do you think baby wipes would be a good way to clean the stamped/coated leather after a trip out? I'd think alcohol or disinfecting wipes would be too strong. There a kind of baby wipe I've seen advertised that's 99% water, and 1% grapefruit seed extract.



That could be OK, but not the usual, commercial style baby wipes although they actually sound quite wet. I suppose as long as you wipe off excess moisture immediately it should be OK. It also depends on what kind of extract and which bit of the fruit. Most of these commercial wipes contain some sort of acid (that includes fruit acid) as well as water, the worst with alcohol. The acid from citrus or vinegar is only really needed if you're getting rid of grease build up (it dissolves oils). Natural leather oils you wouldn't really want to dissolve.

Brush gently first if you can see real dirt. For C-19, better to use the tiniest amount of clear glycerine soap on barely damp, clean cloth. Immediately dry, and only polish when absolutely dry. It depends on what type of leather, but stamped leather should respond to the tiniest amount of beeswax which should restore its shine. Don't use coconut or any other oil.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> That could be OK, but not the usual, commercial style baby wipes although they actually sound quite wet. I suppose as long as you wipe off excess moisture immediately it should be OK. It also depends on what kind of extract and which bit of the fruit. Most of these commercial wipes contain some sort of acid (that includes fruit acid) as well as water, the worst with alcohol. The acid from citrus or vinegar is only really needed if you're getting rid of grease build up (it dissolves oils). Natural leather oils you wouldn't really want to dissolve.
> 
> Brush gently first if you can't see real dirt. *For C-19, better to use the tiniest amount of clear glycerine soap on barely damp, clean cloth. Immediately dry, and only polish when absolutely dry. It depends on what type of leather, but stamped leather should respond to the tiniest amount of beeswax which should restore its shine. Don't use coconut or any other oil.*


Great advice. Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

ElainePG said:


> Thank you!
> I have another RM bag that I bought many years ago… still get a lot of use out of it. It's this little one:
> View attachment 4719841


I love the color, and that leather looks really nice.


----------



## Katinahat

msd_bags said:


> Hey, this is great! Easy to wipe and pretty too!!  I’m not sure if you remember, but we first “met” in the RM subforum years ago!
> 
> For the purpose you’re thinking of I think it’s more prudent to go with Coach.  I have actually been interested in the Charlie style for a while. Looks really good!





jblended said:


> Seconded.
> 
> 
> Coach is awesome for exactly what you're describing, but might I also suggest a nylon bag? Easy to wash and disinfect, but more importantly, ultra-light which is important for those days when you're walking an hour each way.





dcooney4 said:


> I am of the thought that it doesn't hurt to have a couple of bags that are more practical than designer. Later you can use them for places you would not want to bring a  nice bag. I used to use them a lot a my sons hockey games or my other kids swim competitions. Once someone kicked my brand new azur louis speedy off a bleacher and on to the ground. It survived but I never brought an expensive bag to those events again.





ElainePG said:


> I think either of these Coach bags would be ideal, and no, it's not just an excuse to purchase. You're being quite sensible. Makes more sense to buy a Coach than an LV, for the cost factor. You'll have enough other things to worry about! Then after all the risk has passed (which may take a long time), if you find that you enjoy carrying a canvas bag, you can treat yourself to an LV or Mulberry.
> 
> I like the shape and closure on the second (bottom) one better, and I'm sure it would be easier to carry if you're walking. So if it holds everything without being crammed full…


Thanks for your thoughts and really helpful comments. It’s good to see that other people get my thinking. I’m really quite tempted by the Charlie which comes in three colours of canvas. The darkest rust colour I showed, a cream colour or white - all canvas exterior. 

I can also see why nylon would be good option so that’s got that suggestion. I have a small Kate Spade crossbody in bright pink that I use on holidays. It’s too small for much more than wallet, keys, sun cream, kindle and phone so not quite what I need for work but it’s definitely hard wearing, comfortable to carry and easy to wipe. I’ll keep thinking about the coach bags but consider nylon too. I don’t own a longchamp which I know some consider a necessity.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Thank you!
> Yes, it is an outside slip pocket. So I won't need to go rummaging around in the bag for my phone. Oh, and I did try it as soon as the bag arrived, and my iPhoneX fits perfectly, even in its (hard rubber) case.
> I also forgot to mention that the bag is lined with fabric. So I'll be able to easily sponge it out if I'm feeling paranoid about germs.
> Would you be able to retrieve your saffiano bags from the consignment shop? Or are they closed for the duration?


I was thinking of that. One is a biggish tote and the other is a grey Furla satchel with a thin hard Crossbody strap. I am not sure I would use them. I am thinking I might use the pebbled leather Crossbody my mom gave me and just use wipes to wipe it down then dry it with a paper towel when needed. If it gets worn out I will at least be able to tell her I wore it till I killed it.


----------



## Katinahat

baghabitz34 said:


> Both good choices. I have the Charlie Bucket bag and it holds quite a bit. Plus you can wear it either on the shoulder or crossbody.
> If you plan on carrying a laptop and/or lunch with you and in the bag, then the tote would probably suit you best.


Really interested to hear that you have this bag! Thanks for passing on your thoughts from experience of ownership. Very helpful! Are you enjoying it? Do you have it in leather or canvas? 

I never carry a laptop, just leave it at home as I have a PC at work. I wondering if a small plastic lunch box might tuck into one side and a water bottle in the other. I’m trying not too eat that much lunch!


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Thanks for your thoughts and really helpful comments. It’s good to see that other people get my thinking. I’m really quite tempted by the Charlie which comes in three colours of canvas. The darkest rust colour I showed, a cream colour or white - all canvas exterior.
> 
> I can also see why nylon would be good option so that’s got that suggestion. I have a small Kate Spade crossbody in bright pink that I use on holidays. It’s too small for much more than wallet, keys, sun cream, kindle and phone so not quite what I need for work but it’s definitely hard wearing, comfortable to carry and easy to wipe. I’ll keep thinking about the coach bags but consider nylon too. I don’t own a longchamp which I know some consider a necessity.


I like longchamp but the corner wear annoys me.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Katinahat said:


> Thanks for your thoughts and really helpful comments. It’s good to see that other people get my thinking. I’m really quite tempted by the Charlie which comes in three colours of canvas. The darkest rust colour I showed, a cream colour or white - all canvas exterior.
> 
> I can also see why nylon would be good option so that’s got that suggestion. I have a small Kate Spade crossbody in bright pink that I use on holidays. It’s too small for much more than wallet, keys, sun cream, kindle and phone so not quite what I need for work but it’s definitely hard wearing, comfortable to carry and easy to wipe. I’ll keep thinking about the coach bags but consider nylon too. I don’t own a longchamp which I know some consider a necessity.


I like the Coach Charlie, I’ve looked at them too - I like the shape. I’d go with the darker color. Because it will hide wear better than a light color. 
I *like* Longchamp... I have a Neo Pliage in black that I carry when we travel or if it’s absolutely pouring at home - but that’s the only time I carry it. I do have a happy sunny yellow French wallet that I love though!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Have they got any marks whatsoever?




I tried my best to take a decent photo and still I can´t properly read the stamped word. The silver is 925.


----------



## Rhl2987

muchstuff said:


> My left wrist is approx. 5.25 inches at the wrist bone.
> View attachment 4719288


Love both of these. What is the other bracelet?


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> So here's what happened. I got to thinking… eventually I won't be hunkered down inside my house. But I'll only be going out for necessary errands (first things first: a haircut!!!) and I'm still worried about contagion. So I'll be wearing a face mask, I'll wash my hands as soon as I get home, I'll wipe down my iPhone, and according to every expert report I've read, that will probably be enough. (Coronavirus doesn't seem to stick to clothing, unless someone with active disease sneezes right on you.)
> 
> But my hands will be touching all sorts of surfaces, and then my hands will be touching my handbag.  So, I'll want to wipe down my handbags when I get home. Maybe not with Clorox or alcohol wipes, but at the very least with a baby wipe. And then let it air dry for a couple of days in a corner of the sunroom.
> 
> I don't want to follow that protocol with my high-end bags. Maybe I'm looking a bit ragged around the edges, but I don't want my handbags to follow suit.  So I found this Rebecca Minkoff cross body bag deeply discounted at the Nordstrom sale.The leather is called "saffiano," but of course it isn't the real Prada saffiano… it's just a stamped leather with sort of a coating on it. Looks as though it will be very rugged, and easy to clean.
> 
> It's very lightweight, and the color (Sandrift) is new in my collection. The gunmetal hardware is cool. And I like the slip pocket in the back for my phone. All in all, I initially thought it was a "make do" solution, but now that it's here I'm quite pleased with it.
> 
> View attachment 4719340
> View attachment 4719341


I like it! Really lovely to look at and practical too!


----------



## Rhl2987

I can't believe tomorrow is Thursday already. We got sushi this evening and enjoyed it, with leftovers! My daughter spent so much time outside today, so was quite happy I think.

I got excited this morning and went to post a bunch of stuff on Poshmark. I'm not sure how I feel about it, but it takes me less time to post an item than eBay so I'm trying it out. I have so many clothes and shoes I want to get rid of. I also decided to sell another bag, so we'll see how that goes!

We registered to send my daughter back to daycare on June 1. I feel like this winter is going to be pulling her out again and everyone hunkering down at home but there is nothing I can do to control the future, so I shouldn't dwell on it too much.

I'm realizing that I skipped some steps for starting my new business so I've been spending time catching up on that. Not too many hours for work so far this week, but that's okay.

How is everyone doing? Hanging in there?


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, @papertiger . Do you think baby wipes would be a good way to clean the stamped/coated leather after a trip out? I'd think alcohol or disinfecting wipes would be too strong. There a kind of baby wipe I've seen advertised that's 99% water, and 1% grapefruit seed extract.


We are told here that to disinfect (our hands), we should wash with soap and water OR use alcohol that is at least 70% isopropyl.  So I'm not sure if non-alcohol based wipes will disinfect coated leather?



Rhl2987 said:


> I can't believe tomorrow is Thursday already. We got sushi this evening and enjoyed it, with leftovers! My daughter spent so much time outside today, so was quite happy I think.
> 
> I got excited this morning and went to post a bunch of stuff on Poshmark. I'm not sure how I feel about it, but it takes me less time to post an item than eBay so I'm trying it out. I have so many clothes and shoes I want to get rid of. I also decided to sell another bag, so we'll see how that goes!
> 
> We registered to send my daughter back to daycare on June 1. I feel like this winter is going to be pulling her out again and everyone hunkering down at home but there is nothing I can do to control the future, so I shouldn't dwell on it too much.
> 
> I'm realizing that I skipped some steps for starting my new business so I've been spending time catching up on that. Not too many hours for work so far this week, but that's okay.
> 
> How is everyone doing? Hanging in there?


It's funny that I sometimes complain that there is nothing to do.  But that when there's some work related matters I need to attend to, I am not happy that I will have to think and act on them.  So I don't know.  I don't know what (mental) state I am in now during this lockdown.


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> I like longchamp but the corner wear annoys me.





Cookiefiend said:


> I like the Coach Charlie, I’ve looked at them too - I like the shape. I’d go with the darker color. Because it will hide wear better than a light color.
> I *like* Longchamp... I have a Neo Pliage in black that I carry when we travel or if it’s absolutely pouring at home - but that’s the only time I carry it. I do have a happy sunny yellow French wallet that I love though!



Thanks for the Longchamp advice. It is interesting to know your options. I see the classic versions of these bags quite a lot but am unconvinced. For what I want it could be a good option. I’m going to think on - there is no rush!


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> I tried my best to take a decent photo and still I can´t properly read the stamped word. The silver is 925.



So hard to read that first initial. Does it look like a 'R' 'P' or 'F' to you?


----------



## dcooney4

I won't give totals till tomorrow in case I am lucky and something else goes today. You probably will think this is crazy but I sold two fun bags I bought for summer a while ago, because I was down in the dumps and beginning to wonder if I will ever use them. I got one using points and the other had been a bargain so no loss on them. I figured if we get out before summer and I can always go shopping.  I kept thinking I should call the consignment shop and pick up all the bags she has and sell them myself.  She has been so good to me that I thought I should leave them with her as she is trying to sell things through Instagram. Part of the thought came because art is not selling and other things are. Once I have other obligations again that won't be the case and I won't get a chance to unclutter anymore.


----------



## papertiger

Rhl2987 said:


> I can't believe tomorrow is Thursday already. We got sushi this evening and enjoyed it, with leftovers! My daughter spent so much time outside today, so was quite happy I think.
> 
> I got excited this morning and went to post a bunch of stuff on Poshmark. I'm not sure how I feel about it, but it takes me less time to post an item than eBay so I'm trying it out. I have so many clothes and shoes I want to get rid of. I also decided to sell another bag, so we'll see how that goes!
> 
> We registered to send my daughter back to daycare on June 1. I feel like this winter is going to be pulling her out again and everyone hunkering down at home but there is nothing I can do to control the future, so I shouldn't dwell on it too much.
> 
> I'm realizing that I skipped some steps for starting my new business so I've been spending time catching up on that. Not too many hours for work so far this week, but that's okay.
> 
> How is everyone doing? Hanging in there?



OMG, one thing I really miss is sushi. 

I'm OK, thank you, although DH is having a harder time. 

There are only a couple of Japanese places near-ish to where I live but they are not trading at all at this time. 

It's great that you are using the time well and some is better than none.


----------



## papertiger

My 'Summer wardrobe' has just arrived. I'll try them on later.

The colour of the background is pretty close to how it looked online in a muted grey-green. The foreground floral motif is a riot of 3 shades of corrals and amber. The contrast piping is soft white. They are quite '30s but not too retro.  I found a couple of H scarves that may go but I think PeF in this cw looks pretty for Summer.

Sorry they're still in plastic. First picture is by the window in sunlight, second is the other side of the room.


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> My 'Summer wardrobe' has just arrived. I'll try them on later.
> 
> The colour of the background is pretty close to how it looked online in a muted grey-green. The foreground floral motif is a riot of 3 sales of corral, amber. The contrast piping is soft white. They are quite '30s but not too retro.  I found a couple of H scarves that may go but I think PeF in this cw looks pretty for Summer.
> 
> Sorry they're still in plastic. First picture is by the window in sunlight, second is the other side of the room.


I love the piping! Very cute!


----------



## baghabitz34

Katinahat said:


> Really interested to hear that you have this bag! Thanks for passing on your thoughts from experience of ownership. Very helpful! Are you enjoying it? Do you have it in leather or canvas?
> 
> I never carry a laptop, just leave it at home as I have a PC at work. I wondering if a small plastic lunch box might tuck into one side and a water bottle in the other. I’m trying not too eat that much lunch!





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Here’s a pic of mine. It’s like a stiff, pebbled leather. I wear this bag a lot, don’t baby it & have been caught in some downpours. Leather still looks great. There is a divider in the middle that goes all the way to the bottom of the bag.

Whether or not you can fit a lunch bag/box will really depend on the size. Hope this helps, please let me know if you have any more questions.


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> I can also see why nylon would be good option so that’s got that suggestion. I have a small Kate Spade crossbody in bright pink that I use on holidays. It’s too small for much more than wallet, keys, sun cream, kindle and phone so not quite what I need for work but it’s definitely hard wearing, comfortable to carry and easy to wipe. I’ll keep thinking about the coach bags but consider nylon too.* I don’t own a longchamp which I know some consider a necessity.*


I own a few Longchamp bags (just the basic foldable ones) and at first I considered using one of those, but didn't think it would work as a day in, day out handbag. I needed something more structured. However I do plan on using one of my Longchamps as a backup tote. Like next month, when I'll be in the hospital for the day. When I get home, my clothes AND the tote will go right into the washing machine, and I'll go directly into the shower!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I was thinking of that. One is a biggish tote and the other is a grey Furla satchel with a thin hard Crossbody strap. I am not sure I would use them. I am thinking I might use the pebbled leather Crossbody my mom gave me and just use wipes to wipe it down then dry it with a paper towel when needed. *If it gets worn out I will at least be able to tell her I wore it till I killed it*.


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> I like it! Really lovely to look at and practical too!


Thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> *We are told here that to disinfect (our hands), we should wash with soap and water OR use alcohol that is at least 70% isopropyl.  So I'm not sure if non-alcohol based wipes will disinfect coated leather?*
> 
> 
> It's funny that I sometimes complain that there is nothing to do.  But that when there's some work related matters I need to attend to, I am not happy that I will have to think and act on them.  So I don't know.  I don't know what (mental) state I am in now during this lockdown.


Good point. I don't think it would. So I like the suggestion that @papertiger gave about using clear glycerin soap. I just ordered a bar, and that's what I'll do.


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> I can't believe tomorrow is Thursday already. We got sushi this evening and enjoyed it, with leftovers! My daughter spent so much time outside today, so was quite happy I think.
> 
> I got excited this morning and went to post a bunch of stuff on Poshmark. I'm not sure how I feel about it, but it takes me less time to post an item than eBay so I'm trying it out. I have so many clothes and shoes I want to get rid of. I also decided to sell another bag, so we'll see how that goes!
> 
> We registered to send my daughter back to daycare on June 1. I feel like this winter is going to be pulling her out again and everyone hunkering down at home but there is nothing I can do to control the future, so I shouldn't dwell on it too much.
> 
> I'm realizing that I skipped some steps for starting my new business so I've been spending time catching up on that. Not too many hours for work so far this week, but that's okay.
> 
> How is everyone doing? Hanging in there?


So glad to hear that you were able to get your daughter outside, and that it made a difference. It probably did you some good, too! It's been chilly & grey here for the past few days so I haven't been outside, and it was making me cranky. Today the sun is shining, and Mr. PG and I are going to go for a long neighborhood walk after lunch. 

I'm still working on focussing on the things within my circle of control, and letting go of the things that are outside that circle. It's a process.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> My 'Summer wardrobe' has just arrived. I'll try them on later.
> 
> The colour of the background is pretty close to how it looked online in a muted grey-green. The foreground floral motif is a riot of 3 sales of corral, amber. The contrast piping is soft white. They are quite '30s but not too retro.  I found a couple of H scarves that may go but I think PeF in this cw looks pretty for Summer.
> 
> Sorry they're still in plastic. First picture is by the window in sunlight, second is the other side of the room.


Wow! These are glorious! Thanks for the pictures. Such a spirit-lifter.

You'll have to let us know how they work when you split them up to make outfits.


----------



## ElainePG

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4720568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s a pic of mine. It’s like a stiff, pebbled leather. I wear this bag a lot, don’t baby it & have been caught in some downpours. Leather still looks great. There is a divider in the middle that goes all the way to the bottom of the bag.
> 
> Whether or not you can fit a lunch bag/box will really depend on the size. Hope this helps, please let me know if you have any more questions.


Love this bag, especially with the super-wide, contrasting strap.


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4720568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s a pic of mine. It’s like a stiff, pebbled leather. I wear this bag a lot, don’t baby it & have been caught in some downpours. Leather still looks great. There is a divider in the middle that goes all the way to the bottom of the bag.
> 
> Whether or not you can fit a lunch bag/box will really depend on the size. Hope this helps, please let me know if you have any more questions.


This is beautiful. What size is it?


----------



## papertiger

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4720568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s a pic of mine. It’s like a stiff, pebbled leather. I wear this bag a lot, don’t baby it & have been caught in some downpours. Leather still looks great. There is a divider in the middle that goes all the way to the bottom of the bag.
> 
> Whether or not you can fit a lunch bag/box will really depend on the size. Hope this helps, please let me know if you have any more questions.



Glad to hear it, really like the look


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> So hard to read that first initial. Does it look like a 'R' 'P' or 'F' to you?


I thought the word was EAGIA. I googled it and only found something about some country in a phantasy game.


----------



## keodi

papertiger said:


> OMG, *one thing I really miss is sushi. *
> 
> I'm OK, thank you, although DH is having a harder time.
> 
> There are only a couple of Japanese places near-ish to where I live but they are not trading at all at this time.
> 
> It's great that you are using the time well and some is better than none.


Same! I can't wait to try some from my favourite place!



papertiger said:


> My 'Summer wardrobe' has just arrived. I'll try them on later.
> 
> The colour of the background is pretty close to how it looked online in a muted grey-green. The foreground floral motif is a riot of 3 sales of corral, amber. The contrast piping is soft white. They are quite '30s but not too retro.  I found a couple of H scarves that may go but I think PeF in this cw looks pretty for Summer.
> 
> Sorry they're still in plastic. First picture is by the window in sunlight, second is the other side of the room.


I love the print!



baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4720568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s a pic of mine. It’s like a stiff, pebbled leather. I wear this bag a lot, don’t baby it & have been caught in some downpours. Leather still looks great. There is a divider in the middle that goes all the way to the bottom of the bag.
> 
> Whether or not you can fit a lunch bag/box will really depend on the size. Hope this helps, please let me know if you have any more questions.


Beautiful!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Bad ebay day today.... two 70ies dresses finally arrived and both are in a bad state. 
One has a long runner in the back and a big hole that had been repaired very badly. The other is covered in grease stains. Luckily they both came from professional sellers! I already have received the refund for the damaged one and been told to throw it away. (I might try to repair it... but not sure, yet.) The stained dress has to be sent back for a refund. 
What a nuissance and waste of time!


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Bad ebay day today.... two 70ies dresses finally arrived and both are in a bad state.
> One has a long runner in the back and a big hole that had been repaired very badly. The other is covered in grease stains. Luckily they both came from professional sellers! I already have received the refund for the damaged one and been told to throw it away. (I might try to repair it... but not sure, yet.) The stained dress has to be sent back for a refund.
> What a nuissance and waste of time!



Soooo disappointed for you


----------



## papertiger

keodi said:


> Same! I can't wait to try some from my favourite place!
> 
> 
> I love the print!
> 
> 
> Beautiful!





Cookiefiend said:


> I love the piping! Very cute!





ElainePG said:


> Wow! These are glorious! Thanks for the pictures. Such a spirit-lifter.
> 
> You'll have to let us know how they work when you split them up to make outfits.



Thank you all.

I was working today so not too much time to play dress-up. The most important thing is that both parts fit. They are loose but I think that is the right look anyway. The PJ top is a nice length for a jacket and could also be worn tucked_ if_ needed. Bottoms have side pockets and are flat fronted with a tie waist, only elastic at the back. Very superior pyjama, too nice for bed.

I tried a few scarves - coz I _have_ to do that. The Plume en Fete has been pushed aside in favour of quite a few that are better. Here are couple, Act III which I wore for the rest of the day (and leading me to think my Rouge H Bolide will be nice - some day). Also like Peg d H en Bloc.  Chants du Henne in dusty warm pink was even better so I'll put it back in my rotation this season, likewise green Jardin Anglais and soft greens/salmon McQueen Koi scarf 140.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Bad ebay day today.... two 70ies dresses finally arrived and both are in a bad state.
> One has a long runner in the back and a big hole that had been repaired very badly. The other is covered in grease stains. Luckily they both came from professional sellers! I already have received the refund for the damaged one and been told to throw it away. (I might try to repair it... but not sure, yet.) The stained dress has to be sent back for a refund.
> What a nuissance and waste of time!


That’s annoying!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> I was working today so not too much time to play dress-up. The most important thing is that both parts fit. They are loose but I think that is the right look anyway. The PJ top is a nice length for a jacket and could also be worn tucked_ if_ needed. Bottoms have side pockets and are flat fronted with a tie waist, only elastic at the back. Very superior pyjama, too nice for bed.
> 
> I tried a few scarves - coz I _have_ to do that. The Plume en Fete has been pushed aside in favour of quite a few that are better. Here are couple, Act III which I wore for the rest of the day (and leading me to think my Rouge H Bolide will be nice - some day). Also like Peg d H en Bloc.  Chants du Henne in dusty warm pink was even better so I'll put it back in my rotation this season, likewise green Jardin Anglais and soft greens/salmon McQueen Koi scarf 140.


Is the second photo showing your Acte III scarf? The color looks perfect!

So glad both parts of your new pajamas will work out for you. The elastic in the back of the bottoms is an excellent touch. They will pull in a bit at the waist without looking like what they really are. And we'll never tell!


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> I was working today so not too much time to play dress-up. The most important thing is that both parts fit. They are loose but I think that is the right look anyway. The PJ top is a nice length for a jacket and could also be worn tucked_ if_ needed. Bottoms have side pockets and are flat fronted with a tie waist, only elastic at the back. Very superior pyjama, too nice for bed.
> 
> I tried a few scarves - coz I _have_ to do that. The Plume en Fete has been pushed aside in favour of quite a few that are better. Here are couple, Act III which I wore for the rest of the day (and leading me to think my Rouge H Bolide will be nice - some day). Also like Peg d H en Bloc.  Chants du Henne in dusty warm pink was even better so I'll put it back in my rotation this season, likewise green Jardin Anglais and soft greens/salmon McQueen Koi scarf 140.


Looks great. The pj quality looks fantastic. I wish I could touch silk . I would steal your idea. Lol


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> Thanks for the Longchamp advice. It is interesting to know your options. I see the classic versions of these bags quite a lot but am unconvinced. For what I want it could be a good option. I’m going to think on - there is no rush!


I bought a Longchamp for my daughter when she was in college. She used it to carry books and it fell apart.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Is the second photo showing your Acte III scarf? The color looks perfect!
> 
> So glad both parts of your new pajamas will work out for you. The elastic in the back of the bottoms is an excellent touch. They will pull in a bit at the waist without looking like what they really are. And we'll never tell!



Yes, my red Act III. That was my SoTD

I have to figure out which shoes work with the bottoms. I had no time today. I'm guessing wedges or sandals since it's a 1930s shape. It was  back to cold and rain today so I have plenty of time. Anyway, very pleased with so much thought in the detail and very beautifully made.

The main thing is they're here and I don't have to return. Feeling pleased.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Yes, my red Act III. That was my SoTD
> 
> I have to figure out which shoes work with the bottoms. I had no time today. I'm guessing wedges or sandals since it's a 1930s shape. I was  back to cold and rain today so I have plenty of time. Anyway, very pleased with so much thought in the detail and very beautifully made.
> 
> The main thing is they're here and I don't have to return. Feeling pleased.



So happy for you!


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Looks great. The pj quality looks fantastic. I wish I could touch silk . I would steal your idea. Lol



Thank you, I'm quietly feeling pleased with myself, I hadn't seen these IRL. They feel very nice. There are some more in the sale but I will not enable.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> So happy for you!



Thank you!


----------



## Katinahat

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4720568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s a pic of mine. It’s like a stiff, pebbled leather. I wear this bag a lot, don’t baby it & have been caught in some downpours. Leather still looks great. There is a divider in the middle that goes all the way to the bottom of the bag.
> 
> Whether or not you can fit a lunch bag/box will really depend on the size. Hope this helps, please let me know if you have any more questions.


Thanks so much for sharing this. What a gorgeous bag! I really do like the style. Have you added the shoulder strap too it -works really well!


----------



## Katinahat

ElainePG said:


> I own a few Longchamp bags (just the basic foldable ones) and at first I considered using one of those, but didn't think it would work as a day in, day out handbag. I needed something more structured. However I do plan on using one of my Longchamps as a backup tote. Like next month, when I'll be in the hospital for the day. When I get home, my clothes AND the tote will go right into the washing machine, and I'll go directly into the shower!


I can see your thinking completely. I’m sorry to hear you need to go into hospital soon. Good to have a plan to keep yourself safe. 

I think I feel the same and want something a bit more handbag like than a Longchamp.


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> I bought a Longchamp for my daughter when she was in college. She used it to carry books and it fell apart.


Oh no! That’s not good! It should last for a good amount of time! The Coach is seeming more appealing now.


----------



## keodi

papertiger said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> I was working today so not too much time to play dress-up. The most important thing is that both parts fit. They are loose but I think that is the right look anyway. The PJ top is a nice length for a jacket and could also be worn tucked_ if_ needed. Bottoms have side pockets and are flat fronted with a tie waist, only elastic at the back. Very superior pyjama, too nice for bed.
> 
> I tried a few scarves - coz I _have_ to do that. The Plume en Fete has been pushed aside in favour of quite a few that are better. Here are couple, Act III which I wore for the rest of the day (and leading me to think my Rouge H Bolide will be nice - some day). Also like Peg d H en Bloc.  Chants du Henne in dusty warm pink was even better so I'll put it back in my rotation this season, likewise green Jardin Anglais and soft greens/salmon McQueen Koi scarf 140.


The PJs look great on you! I love the scarves, ver nice touch!



whateve said:


> I bought a Longchamp for my daughter when she was in college. She used it to carry books and *it fell apart.*


Mine did too after 6 months of use.


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Bad ebay day today.... two 70ies dresses finally arrived and both are in a bad state.
> One has a long runner in the back and a big hole that had been repaired very badly. The other is covered in grease stains. Luckily they both came from professional sellers! I already have received the refund for the damaged one and been told to throw it away. (I might try to repair it... but not sure, yet.) The stained dress has to be sent back for a refund.
> What a nuissance and waste of time!


Ugh, sorry for the disappointing outcome and the extra hassles to deal with it.


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> I was working today so not too much time to play dress-up. The most important thing is that both parts fit. They are loose but I think that is the right look anyway. The PJ top is a nice length for a jacket and could also be worn tucked_ if_ needed. Bottoms have side pockets and are flat fronted with a tie waist, only elastic at the back. Very superior pyjama, too nice for bed.
> 
> I tried a few scarves - coz I _have_ to do that. The Plume en Fete has been pushed aside in favour of quite a few that are better. Here are couple, Act III which I wore for the rest of the day (and leading me to think my Rouge H Bolide will be nice - some day). Also like Peg d H en Bloc.  Chants du Henne in dusty warm pink was even better so I'll put it back in my rotation this season, likewise green Jardin Anglais and soft greens/salmon McQueen Koi scarf 140.


Congratulations on the pjs working out and looking beautiful! I love your Acte III with the pjs.


----------



## msd_bags

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4720568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s a pic of mine. It’s like a stiff, pebbled leather. I wear this bag a lot, don’t baby it & have been caught in some downpours. Leather still looks great. There is a divider in the middle that goes all the way to the bottom of the bag.
> 
> Whether or not you can fit a lunch bag/box will really depend on the size. Hope this helps, please let me know if you have any more questions.


I really love the look of Charlie!!  And the color on yours is gorgeous!



keodi said:


> Same! I can't wait to try some from my favourite place!
> 
> 
> I love the print!
> 
> 
> Beautiful!


And I miss Japanese ramen!!


cowgirlsboots said:


> Bad ebay day today.... two 70ies dresses finally arrived and both are in a bad state.
> One has a long runner in the back and a big hole that had been repaired very badly. The other is covered in grease stains. Luckily they both came from professional sellers! I already have received the refund for the damaged one and been told to throw it away. (I might try to repair it... but not sure, yet.) The stained dress has to be sent back for a refund.
> What a nuissance and waste of time!


Ohh, sorry to hear of your disappointing ebay experience.


papertiger said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> I was working today so not too much time to play dress-up. The most important thing is that both parts fit. They are loose but I think that is the right look anyway. The PJ top is a nice length for a jacket and could also be worn tucked_ if_ needed. Bottoms have side pockets and are flat fronted with a tie waist, only elastic at the back. Very superior pyjama, too nice for bed.
> 
> I tried a few scarves - coz I _have_ to do that. The Plume en Fete has been pushed aside in favour of quite a few that are better. Here are couple, Act III which I wore for the rest of the day (and leading me to think my Rouge H Bolide will be nice - some day). Also like Peg d H en Bloc.  Chants du Henne in dusty warm pink was even better so I'll put it back in my rotation this season, likewise green Jardin Anglais and soft greens/salmon McQueen Koi scarf 140.


The look is pretty!! You’re so creative!


----------



## essiedub

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4720568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s a pic of mine. It’s like a stiff, pebbled leather. I wear this bag a lot, don’t baby it & have been caught in some downpours. Leather still looks great. There is a divider in the middle that goes all the way to the bottom of the bag.
> 
> Whether or not you can fit a lunch bag/box will really depend on the size. Hope this helps, please let me know if you have any more questions.


Sorry to be late to the party ..this bag! So cute! Who makes this?


----------



## essiedub

papertiger said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> I was working today so not too much time to play dress-up. The most important thing is that both parts fit. They are loose but I think that is the right look anyway. The PJ top is a nice length for a jacket and could also be worn tucked_ if_ needed. Bottoms have side pockets and are flat fronted with a tie waist, only elastic at the back. Very superior pyjama, too nice for bed.
> 
> I tried a few scarves - coz I _have_ to do that. The Plume en Fete has been pushed aside in favour of quite a few that are better. Here are couple, Act III which I wore for the rest of the day (and leading me to think my Rouge H Bolide will be nice - some day). Also like Peg d H en Bloc.  Chants du Henne in dusty warm pink was even better so I'll put it back in my rotation this season, likewise green Jardin Anglais and soft greens/salmon McQueen Koi scarf 140.


I Really like this pattern! It Looks so good with a scarf. What bottoms are you pairing? I know  you are planning to split the top and bottom..would you ever wear it as a set or is that too..lounge-y? These are silk?


----------



## baghabitz34

dcooney4 said:


> This is beautiful. What size is it?


That’s the regular size. The color is vintage mauve. I’ve seen them pop up a few times in the Coach outlet sale, but they go fast.


----------



## baghabitz34

essiedub said:


> Sorry to be late to the party ..this bag! So cute! Who makes this?


It’s the Charlie Bucket from Coach. They come in 2 different sizes, both canvas & leather, and several different colors.


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> That’s the regular size. The color is vintage mauve. I’ve seen them pop up a few times in the Coach outlet sale, but they go fast.


It is gorgeous.


----------



## More bags

This evening we were told, by city workers, there is a water main break and our water would be shut off in 30 minutes. It is now shut off. Hopefully the city can get it fixed quickly. 
My younger DS is a bit unsettled and I told him it reminds me of when his dad and I used to go camping and used our water carefully.
2020 version - self isolating/sheltering in place with no running water
My neighbour says bring on Skip the Dishes (meal delivery.)


----------



## More bags

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4720568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s a pic of mine. It’s like a stiff, pebbled leather. I wear this bag a lot, don’t baby it & have been caught in some downpours. Leather still looks great. There is a divider in the middle that goes all the way to the bottom of the bag.
> 
> Whether or not you can fit a lunch bag/box will really depend on the size. Hope this helps, please let me know if you have any more questions.


Great looking bag. I like the strap.


----------



## Katinahat

More bags said:


> This evening we were told, by city workers, there is a water main break and our water would be shut off in 30 minutes. It is now shut off. Hopefully the city can get it fixed quickly.
> My younger DS is a bit unsettled and I told him it reminds me of when his dad and I used to go camping and used our water carefully.
> 2020 version - self isolating/sheltering in place with no running water
> My neighbour says bring on Skip the Dishes (meal delivery.)


What a nightmare! Did you have time to fill lots of jugs? I hope they got it back on quickly for you!


----------



## lynne_ross

I hope it comes back on soon!


----------



## papertiger

essiedub said:


> I Really like this pattern! It Looks so good with a scarf. What bottoms are you pairing? I know  you are planning to split the top and bottom..would you ever wear it as a set or is that too..lounge-y? These are silk?



Thank you. I was wearing a black corduroy mini skirt and black leggings (Summer came but went away again  ) 

I would wear the set with my silver and black Terry de Havilland wedges and evening shawl for a casual party, or maybe in Autumn with my Etro, full-length, camel hair coat and thick-soled boots.  Not sure yet. I used to wear men's XXS PJs out all the time as teen - but that was a very l o n g time ago. 

 pure silk


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> This evening we were told, by city workers, there is a water main break and our water would be shut off in 30 minutes. It is now shut off. Hopefully the city can get it fixed quickly.
> My younger DS is a bit unsettled and I told him it reminds me of when his dad and I used to go camping and used our water carefully.
> 2020 version - self isolating/sheltering in place with no running water
> My neighbour says bring on Skip the Dishes (meal delivery.)



Oh no. Please keep us up to date


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> I was working today so not too much time to play dress-up. The most important thing is that both parts fit. They are loose but I think that is the right look anyway. The PJ top is a nice length for a jacket and could also be worn tucked_ if_ needed. Bottoms have side pockets and are flat fronted with a tie waist, only elastic at the back. Very superior pyjama, too nice for bed.
> 
> I tried a few scarves - coz I _have_ to do that. The Plume en Fete has been pushed aside in favour of quite a few that are better. Here are couple, Act III which I wore for the rest of the day (and leading me to think my Rouge H Bolide will be nice - some day). Also like Peg d H en Bloc.  Chants du Henne in dusty warm pink was even better so I'll put it back in my rotation this season, likewise green Jardin Anglais and soft greens/salmon McQueen Koi scarf 140.


Absolutely fabulous.❤️


----------



## dcooney4

April numbers
1 bag in- The camera bag that was an accidental purchase
4 bags out- Ironically one of the saffaino bags sold at the consignment shop yesterday. 
0 Slgs in
2 Slgs out 
My collection has never been this small, but since I have not used a bag in a month and a half I don't feel bad.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> April numbers
> 1 bag in- The camera bag that was an accidental purchase
> 4 bags out- Ironically one of the saffaino bags sold at the consignment shop yesterday.
> 0 Slgs in
> 2 Slgs out
> My collection has never been this small, but since I have not used a bag in a month and a half I don't feel bad.



That's so impressive 

Remind me about the 'accidental purchase'


----------



## Rhl2987

msd_bags said:


> We are told here that to disinfect (our hands), we should wash with soap and water OR use alcohol that is at least 70% isopropyl.  So I'm not sure if non-alcohol based wipes will disinfect coated leather?
> 
> 
> It's funny that I sometimes complain that there is nothing to do.  But that when there's some work related matters I need to attend to, I am not happy that I will have to think and act on them.  So I don't know.  I don't know what (mental) state I am in now during this lockdown.


I understand. It changes day to day and minute to minute. Yesterday I was with my daughter for almost the whole day. She's transitioned to one midday nap as of earlier this week, but yesterday only slept for 40 minutes rather than 2.5 hours. I had no time to myself, didn't do any work, and it was just draining. I stayed up an hour later just to have some alone time and this morning I'm tired and my eyes are so puffy.

I'd imagine for you it's hard to jump back and forth between the state of being bored and then having to get in work mode. That would be difficult! Most of my work doesn't take too much brain power right now, so I can get things done and switch modes smoothly. But I would hate to be in and out of something challenging that required concentration.


----------



## Rhl2987

dcooney4 said:


> April numbers
> 1 bag in- The camera bag that was an accidental purchase
> 4 bags out- Ironically one of the saffaino bags sold at the consignment shop yesterday.
> 0 Slgs in
> 2 Slgs out
> My collection has never been this small, but since I have not used a bag in a month and a half I don't feel bad.


Congratulations on your sales!! That's excellent.


----------



## Rhl2987

papertiger said:


> OMG, one thing I really miss is sushi.
> 
> I'm OK, thank you, although DH is having a harder time.
> 
> There are only a couple of Japanese places near-ish to where I live but they are not trading at all at this time.
> 
> It's great that you are using the time well and some is better than none.


I'm sorry to hear DH is having a really hard time with it. Is he going stir crazy? I wish there was some Japanese open near you! Truly, it's been one of the only thing I've been able to look forward to. My husband isn't interested in sushi as much, but will eat it because my craving is so strong (all the time).

I am dying to truly plan something so I've been bugging my husband about booking a AirBnb for Thanksgiving, which is so far off... We're also looking at houses right now, which is pretty dangerous to do because what if we actually find something?! I saw a house that I'm having my husband drive by before he comes home from work this morning (he goes every morning for an hour or less). I think we really just need to sit down and think about our priorities in a home. Do we want to be closer to the city? Do we want more indoor space (which is difficult to afford where we are if it's updated)? Do we want more outdoor space? Do we want views? Do we want to live in a neighborhood? Do we want to be nearer to hiking? We definitely want good schools because I don't want to pay for public school. I think this is the manifestation of how quarantine is making me crazy. We have a lovely house, and likely won't move, but I'm definitely looking around.


----------



## Rhl2987

papertiger said:


> My 'Summer wardrobe' has just arrived. I'll try them on later.
> 
> The colour of the background is pretty close to how it looked online in a muted grey-green. The foreground floral motif is a riot of 3 sales of corral, amber. The contrast piping is soft white. They are quite '30s but not too retro.  I found a couple of H scarves that may go but I think PeF in this cw looks pretty for Summer.
> 
> Sorry they're still in plastic. First picture is by the window in sunlight, second is the other side of the room.


I love the pattern!!


----------



## Rhl2987

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4720568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s a pic of mine. It’s like a stiff, pebbled leather. I wear this bag a lot, don’t baby it & have been caught in some downpours. Leather still looks great. There is a divider in the middle that goes all the way to the bottom of the bag.
> 
> Whether or not you can fit a lunch bag/box will really depend on the size. Hope this helps, please let me know if you have any more questions.


So cute!


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> So glad to hear that you were able to get your daughter outside, and that it made a difference. It probably did you some good, too! It's been chilly & grey here for the past few days so I haven't been outside, and it was making me cranky. Today the sun is shining, and Mr. PG and I are going to go for a long neighborhood walk after lunch.
> 
> I'm still working on focussing on the things within my circle of control, and letting go of the things that are outside that circle. It's a process.


It is definitely a process! How was your walk outside? I hope the nice weather has kept!

I'm thinking thank goodness it's Friday but, at the same time, the weekends are not really different. At least my husband won't have to work and we can share baby duties?


----------



## Rhl2987

cowgirlsboots said:


> Bad ebay day today.... two 70ies dresses finally arrived and both are in a bad state.
> One has a long runner in the back and a big hole that had been repaired very badly. The other is covered in grease stains. Luckily they both came from professional sellers! I already have received the refund for the damaged one and been told to throw it away. (I might try to repair it... but not sure, yet.) The stained dress has to be sent back for a refund.
> What a nuissance and waste of time!


That's so disappointing! I'm sorry to hear about your wasted time and disappointment. I would be very disappointed and annoyed too.


----------



## Rhl2987

papertiger said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> I was working today so not too much time to play dress-up. The most important thing is that both parts fit. They are loose but I think that is the right look anyway. The PJ top is a nice length for a jacket and could also be worn tucked_ if_ needed. Bottoms have side pockets and are flat fronted with a tie waist, only elastic at the back. Very superior pyjama, too nice for bed.
> 
> I tried a few scarves - coz I _have_ to do that. The Plume en Fete has been pushed aside in favour of quite a few that are better. Here are couple, Act III which I wore for the rest of the day (and leading me to think my Rouge H Bolide will be nice - some day). Also like Peg d H en Bloc.  Chants du Henne in dusty warm pink was even better so I'll put it back in my rotation this season, likewise green Jardin Anglais and soft greens/salmon McQueen Koi scarf 140.


Gosh. I'm half tempted to go out and buy this set. The pattern on it is incredible. You pair it well with your scarves. Lovely!


----------



## Rhl2987

dcooney4 said:


> Looks great. The pj quality looks fantastic. I wish I could touch silk . I would steal your idea. Lol


Do you not wear silk? I hate that I have to dry clean silk and cashmere (or hand wash, which I really don't take the time to do). But I definitely own both.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> April numbers
> 1 bag in- The camera bag that was an accidental purchase
> 4 bags out- Ironically one of the saffaino bags sold at the consignment shop yesterday.
> 0 Slgs in
> 2 Slgs out
> My collection has never been this small, but since I have not used a bag in a month and a half I don't feel bad.


Well done!
I have to laugh that the bag that sold was the saffraino - someone else thought "Hey, this leather is sturdy and will hold up to cleaning, I just read about it on the Purse Forum!"


----------



## Rhl2987

More bags said:


> This evening we were told, by city workers, there is a water main break and our water would be shut off in 30 minutes. It is now shut off. Hopefully the city can get it fixed quickly.
> My younger DS is a bit unsettled and I told him it reminds me of when his dad and I used to go camping and used our water carefully.
> 2020 version - self isolating/sheltering in place with no running water
> My neighbour says bring on Skip the Dishes (meal delivery.)


Oh my goodness. Can you share an update on the situation? Did they get it fixed?


----------



## Rhl2987

I'm in a place where I'm confused about what I want. My husband said I could have a nice combined Mother's Day, anniversary, and birthday gift. My birthday is in August, mind you, but if I get a bag as a gift that would be more than I would ever want him to spend. If the Chanel mini somehow becomes available, I will go for that. If not, maybe I'll see if he would be okay getting my just a card. Or I'm tempted to get a lightweight Dyson vacuum. I hate vacuuming but the lightweight vacuums are a real trick and I think I'd actually use that thing often  Or maybe I should just have any new furniture/decor count as my "gift." I feel like I'm in analysis paralysis and I just need to take a step back, haha.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> April numbers
> 1 bag in- The camera bag that was an accidental purchase
> 4 bags out- Ironically one of the saffaino bags sold at the consignment shop yesterday.
> 0 Slgs in
> 2 Slgs out
> My collection has never been this small, but since I have not used a bag in a month and a half I don't feel bad.


I’m actually jealous that you’re able to reduce the number of bags in your collection!


Rhl2987 said:


> I understand. It changes day to day and minute to minute. Yesterday I was with my daughter for almost the whole day. She's transitioned to one midday nap as of earlier this week, but yesterday only slept for 40 minutes rather than 2.5 hours. I had no time to myself, didn't do any work, and it was just draining. I stayed up an hour later just to have some alone time and this morning I'm tired and my eyes are so puffy.
> 
> I'd imagine for you it's hard to* jump back and forth between the state of being bored and then having to get in work mode*. That would be difficult! Most of my work doesn't take too much brain power right now, so I can get things done and switch modes smoothly. But I would hate to be in and out of something challenging that required concentration.


I think you nailed it for me!! It gets difficult to transition from nothing to something in a minute.



Rhl2987 said:


> I'm sorry to hear DH is having a really hard time with it. Is he going stir crazy? I wish there was some Japanese open near you! Truly, it's been one of the only thing I've been able to look forward to. My husband isn't interested in sushi as much, but will eat it because my craving is so strong (all the time).
> 
> I am dying to truly plan something so I've been bugging my husband about booking a AirBnb for Thanksgiving, which is so far off... We're also looking at houses right now, which is pretty dangerous to do because what if we actually find something?! I saw a house that I'm having my husband drive by before he comes home from work this morning (he goes every morning for an hour or less). I think we really just need to sit down and think about our priorities in a home. Do we want to be closer to the city? Do we want more indoor space (which is difficult to afford where we are if it's updated)? Do we want more outdoor space? Do we want views? Do we want to live in a neighborhood? Do we want to be nearer to hiking? We definitely want good schools because I don't want to pay for public school. I think this is the manifestation of how quarantine is making me crazy. We have a lovely house, and likely won't move, but I'm definitely looking around.


I’m excited about your house search!!  But you’re right, timing is a bit difficult now.

Speaking of spaces, I think it was in the 2019 thread that I mentioned that I will likely be moving to a much smaller space (in a mid rise condo) this 2020.  And this is by choice.  But with the pandemic now and our lockdown, I’m rethinking that.  Imagine if I had to do my quarantine in that studio unit that is only a few square meters bigger than my bedroom now, I think I might go crazy!!  Though there is a big open area there where I could get some fresh air, there are some restrictions during our quarantine period.  And I think I would also worry about taking elevators, especially in pushing buttons and being with some other people in a confined space.

Now I’m appreciating my house more!


----------



## papertiger

Rhl2987 said:


> I'm sorry to hear DH is having a really hard time with it. Is he going stir crazy? I wish there was some Japanese open near you! Truly, it's been one of the only thing I've been able to look forward to. My husband isn't interested in sushi as much, but will eat it because my craving is so strong (all the time).
> 
> I am dying to truly plan something so I've been bugging my husband about booking a AirBnb for Thanksgiving, which is so far off... We're also looking at houses right now, which is pretty dangerous to do because what if we actually find something?! I saw a house that I'm having my husband drive by before he comes home from work this morning (he goes every morning for an hour or less). I think we really just need to sit down and think about our priorities in a home. Do we want to be closer to the city? Do we want more indoor space (which is difficult to afford where we are if it's updated)? Do we want more outdoor space? Do we want views? Do we want to live in a neighborhood? Do we want to be nearer to hiking? We definitely want good schools because I don't want to pay for public school. I think this is the manifestation of how quarantine is making me crazy. We have a lovely house, and likely won't move, but I'm definitely looking around.



I love my house(s), I am so lucky, especially with the gardens. Both are such magical places to live. I don't like house hunting. The good ones get snapped-up before they even go on the market and the ones they show you are nothing like what you asked for.  

DH is OK when the weather is nice because he can exhaust himself in the garden but when the weather is bad he starts going stir-crazy. One jog a day is not enough! He's gone to a hardware store now and I can get on with some work.


----------



## papertiger

Rhl2987 said:


> I'm in a place where I'm confused about what I want. My husband said I could have a nice combined Mother's Day, anniversary, and birthday gift. My birthday is in August, mind you, but if I get a bag as a gift that would be more than I would ever want him to spend. If the Chanel mini somehow becomes available, I will go for that. If not, maybe I'll see if he would be okay getting my just a card. Or I'm tempted to get a lightweight Dyson vacuum. I hate vacuuming but the lightweight vacuums are a real trick and I think I'd actually use that thing often  Or maybe I should just have any new furniture/decor count as my "gift." I feel like I'm in analysis paralysis and I just need to take a step back, haha.



 a vacuum cleaner is not a birthday/anniversary gift and it sets a dangerous precedent! Don't even tell him you were thinking about it.

If not a Mini and you don't like to think of him spending money on anything else too expensive, how about a nice book?

If the decor/furniture is just for you that's OK, but since you may move, wouldn't you rather wait on the big stuff. I have a few Hermes pieces of china including change trays that I leave my jewellery out on overnight, they were not too expensive (unless you compare to other brands) but they make me happy.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> That's so impressive
> 
> Remind me about the 'accidental purchase'


I put in a 30 percent off bid on posh mark because I liked the style of a camera bag but wanted something a bit more designer. I forgot I could just like something and it would make it easy to compare strap length etc to it. The woman actually accepted my offer and I did not have the heart not to go through with the purchase since she was being so kind.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> I put in a 30 percent off bid on posh mark because I liked the style of a camera bag but wanted something a bit more designer. I forgot I could just like something and it would make it easy to compare strap length etc to it. The woman actually accepted my offer and I did not have the heart not to go through with the purchase since she was being so kind.


It is really cute!


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> Congratulations on your sales!! That's excellent.


Thanks!


Rhl2987 said:


> Do you not wear silk? I hate that I have to dry clean silk and cashmere (or hand wash, which I really don't take the time to do). But I definitely own both.


I do not wear silk because it hurts my hand . As an artist my hands are always in water so it just bothers me. Kind of like finger nails on a chalkboard.


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> I put in a 30 percent off bid on posh mark because I liked the style of a camera bag but wanted something a bit more designer. I forgot I could just like something and it would make it easy to compare strap length etc to it. The woman actually accepted my offer and I did not have the heart not to go through with the purchase since she was being so kind.


Very sweet of you to follow through with the order. It looks adorable! 
How do you like it in your hands? Perhaps it's nicer than you were expecting? Also, given these strange times, a contemporary bag may actually be better than the higher end one you wanted? Save the better one for when you're roaming free again.
Edit: I don't do poshmark often, can you return if you change your mind? I ask in case you're not loving it.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> It is really cute!


Thanks!


----------



## Cookiefiend

April stats -
1 bag in, 0 out
I scarf in, 0 out.

The bag is an MZ Wallace micro Sutton in black. I love my pink one, and while I did purchase a small black cross body in January - it is croc and I don't want to carry it right now. The Sutton is washable - a big plus.
I was looking at a Dior tote (Diorissimo - theres' one with a black leather exterior and a bright pink interior), but I got to looking at the handles and thought - I don't like the way they pull the side down. So I saved a ton of money! 
The scarf in was a Mythiques Phoenix in blues and yellow - I love it!

I haven't read a thing lately, but I started a counted cross stitch project. I purchased a kit from Maison Sajou in Paris, it's the Coquecigrues pattern. It is - uh - very detailed! But it is keeping my mind busy and my hands busy.


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> Very sweet of you to follow through with the order. It looks adorable!
> How do you like it in your hands? Perhaps it's nicer than you were expecting? Also, given these strange times, a contemporary bag may actually be better than the higher end one you wanted? Save the better one for when you're roaming free again.
> Edit: I don't do poshmark often, can you return if you change your mind? I ask in case you're not loving it.


I would not return it . As it was brand new and exactly as described. I have relisted it but I might end up keeping it if it doesn’t go before we are able to go out again. It is a gorgeous soft leather the only problem is I don’t need another black bag. I need a lighter color or dark a navy color.


----------



## Cookiefiend

We haven’t had a bag spill in a while - and I’m at the office bored silly right now. I promised that I’d do one when I carried the Dalvy, so here it is.
Indigo Dalvy, 30 cm, from 2000.


Everything fits just right inside


 Not included is my phone, but it also fits!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I’m actually jealous that you’re able to reduce the number of bags in your collection!
> 
> I think you nailed it for me!! It gets difficult to transition from nothing to something in a minute.
> 
> 
> I’m excited about your house search!!  But you’re right, timing is a bit difficult now.
> 
> Speaking of spaces, I think it was in the 2019 thread that I mentioned that I will likely be moving to a much smaller space (in a mid rise condo) this 2020.  And this is by choice.  But with the pandemic now and our lockdown, I’m rethinking that.  Imagine if I had to do my quarantine in that studio unit that is only a few square meters bigger than my bedroom now, I think I might go crazy!!  Though there is a big open area there where I could get some fresh air, there are some restrictions during our quarantine period.  And I think I would also worry about taking elevators, especially in pushing buttons and being with some other people in a confined space.
> 
> Now I’m appreciating my house more!


Are you still going to move ? I wish you could sell some of your bags too.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> We haven’t had a bag spill in a while - and I’m at the office bored silly right now. I promised that I’d do one when I carried the Dalvy, so here it is.
> Indigo Dalvy, 30 cm, from 2000.
> View attachment 4721146
> 
> Everything fits just right inside
> View attachment 4721144
> 
> Not included is my phone, but it also fits!
> View attachment 4721145


Yay! Beautiful! Also congrats on the new Mz.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Rhl2987 said:


> I'm in a place where I'm confused about what I want. My husband said I could have a nice combined Mother's Day, anniversary, and birthday gift. My birthday is in August, mind you, but if I get a bag as a gift that would be more than I would ever want him to spend. If the Chanel mini somehow becomes available, I will go for that. If not, maybe I'll see if he would be okay getting my just a card. Or I'm tempted to get a lightweight Dyson vacuum. I hate vacuuming but the lightweight vacuums are a real trick and I think I'd actually use that thing often  Or maybe I should just have any new furniture/decor count as my "gift." I feel like I'm in analysis paralysis and I just need to take a step back, haha.


In my opinion household items and gadgets are no personal gifts. 
You might be the one to use the vacuum cleaner most of the time, but that does not make it into something special for yourself...  my thoughts... 
I´d stick to the bag as this would make you happy. 
Just imagine speaking of 2020 in 10 years and you say: "that was when I had that lovely combined anniversary, mothers day and birthday present. It was a Dyson." 
If your face doesn´t fall right now it certainly will do then. 
I remember so well how much my Dad thought household things were personal presents and how sad they made my Mum. I´m actually using one of the Dysons from back then in my home, now. Mum shoved it into a corner- together with her dreams, I guess.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> I put in a 30 percent off bid on posh mark because I liked the style of a camera bag but wanted something a bit more designer. I forgot I could just like something and it would make it easy to compare strap length etc to it. The woman actually accepted my offer and I did not have the heart not to go through with the purchase since she was being so kind.



Well it's very cute, I like the cross-hatch quilting very much.


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> We haven’t had a bag spill in a while - and I’m at the office bored silly right now. I promised that I’d do one when I carried the Dalvy, so here it is.
> Indigo Dalvy, 30 cm, from 2000.
> View attachment 4721146
> 
> Everything fits just right inside
> View attachment 4721144
> 
> Not included is my phone, but it also fits!
> View attachment 4721145



Absolutely glorious and super chic bag


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> I can see your thinking completely. *I’m sorry to hear you need to go into hospital soon*. Good to have a plan to keep yourself safe.
> 
> I think I feel the same and want something a bit more handbag like than a Longchamp.


Thank you for the good wishes. It's not an overnight hospital stay in a room, thank heavens. It's an outpatient procedure, which I get done every four months. But it's time-consuming (about 8 to 10 hours each time) and of course these days, none of us want to be in a hospital. 
The last time I had the procedure was end of January, before things got out of control in this country. They are always very careful about sterile conditions in this part of the hospital, even under ordinary conditions, so it will be interesting to see how super-strict they will be this time.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> This evening we were told, by city workers, there is a water main break and our water would be shut off in 30 minutes. It is now shut off. Hopefully the city can get it fixed quickly.
> My younger DS is a bit unsettled and I told him it reminds me of when his dad and I used to go camping and used our water carefully.
> 2020 version - self isolating/sheltering in place with no running water
> My neighbour says bring on Skip the Dishes (meal delivery.)


Oh noooooo! I see that you posted last night. I hope by this morning it's been fixed.

You gave your DS a lovely answer. But I'm sure you were thinking to yourself, it's one thing to be without running water when we're camping. Quite another when we're at home, under stress, and didn't choose it!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> In my opinion household items and gadgets are no personal gifts.
> You might be the one to use the vacuum cleaner most of the time, but that does not make it into something special for yourself...  my thoughts...
> I´d stick to the bag as this would make you happy.
> Just imagine speaking of 2020 in 10 years and you say: "that was when I had that lovely combined anniversary, mothers day and birthday present. It was a Dyson."
> If your face doesn´t fall right now it certainly will do then.
> I remember so well how much my Dad thought household things were personal presents and how sad they made my Mum. I´m actually using one of the Dysons from back then in my home, now. Mum shoved it into a corner- together with her dreams, I guess.


Some people enjoy those kind of gifts . I however am not one. I told my husband when we first married if an item plugs in I don’t want it.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> April numbers
> 1 bag in- The camera bag that was an accidental purchase
> 4 bags out-* Ironically one of the saffaino bags sold at the consignment shop yesterday. *
> 0 Slgs in
> 2 Slgs out
> My collection has never been this small, but since I have not used a bag in a month and a half I don't feel bad.


Good for you… that makes a total of six things out last month!
I wonder if the Saffiano went to someone who was thinking about an "easy to clean" bag for the next however-many months?


----------



## whateve

April stats -
0 bags in, 1 out 
0 SLGs in, 5 out
I haven't carried any bags. I haven't listed any bags or SLGs, but the ones I had listed before are still for sale. I've been ignoring my collection. I should probably pick more things to sell as I don't know when I'll get back to using bags again, but I don't feel motivated.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> In my opinion household items and gadgets are no personal gifts.
> You might be the one to use the vacuum cleaner most of the time, but that does not make it into something special for yourself...  my thoughts...
> I´d stick to the bag as this would make you happy.
> Just imagine speaking of 2020 in 10 years and you say: "that was when I had that lovely combined anniversary, mothers day and birthday present. It was a Dyson."
> If your face doesn´t fall right now it certainly will do then.
> I remember so well how much my Dad thought household things were personal presents and how sad they made my Mum. I´m actually using one of the Dysons from back then in my home, now. Mum shoved it into a corner- together with her dreams, I guess.


That's so sad. It reminds me of the 50s when it was implied that women dreamed of getting vacuum cleaners and appliances for presents. Yet in the 30s and 40s, it was assumed that all women wanted a fur coat or a new hat.


----------



## baghabitz34

dcooney4 said:


> Some people enjoy those kind of gifts . I however am not one. I told my husband when we first married if an item plugs in I don’t want it.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> That's so sad. It reminds me of the 50s when it was implied that women dreamed of getting vacuum cleaners and appliances for presents. Yet in the 30s and 40s, it was assumed that all women wanted a fur coat or a new hat.


The fur coat and new hat would certainly make much happier than a household appliance! My Mum only ever wanted something small, nice and personal. Dad never got it and when I went shopping for him it simply wasn´t the same as Mum perfectly knew the nice little thing had not been chosen by him. 
I consider myself lucky my Man always makes an effort to find something nice and personal for me- mostly a pram. I haven´t got around to making him understand there are other much smaller and cheaper items I´d love as a present, too, though.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> The fur coat and new hat would certainly make much happier than a household appliance! My Mum only ever wanted something small, nice and personal. Dad never got it and when I went shopping for him it simply wasn´t the same as Mum perfectly knew the nice little thing had not been chosen by him.
> I consider myself lucky my Man always makes an effort to find something nice and personal for me- mostly a pram. I haven´t got around to making him understand there are other much smaller and cheaper items I´d love as a present, too, though.


My DH never buys me presents. I used to feel much more upset about it than I do now. He says I can get myself anything I want. He doesn't understand that I love surprises. Even my engagement ring wasn't a surprise; I picked it out. I don't remember my dad surprising my mom with anything special. The only time he bought me a gift was at the golf pro shop - totally inappropriate gifts for someone the age I was that he only did because he was already there.


----------



## keodi

More bags said:


> This evening we were told, by city workers, there is a water main break and our water would be shut off in 30 minutes. It is now shut off. Hopefully the city can get it fixed quickly.
> My younger DS is a bit unsettled and I told him it reminds me of when his dad and I used to go camping and used our water carefully.
> 2020 version - self isolating/sheltering in place with no running water
> My neighbour says bring on Skip the Dishes (meal delivery.)


Oh no! thats very upsetting, I hope they can get it fixed quickly!


dcooney4 said:


> I put in a 30 percent off bid on posh mark because I liked the style of a camera bag but wanted something a bit more designer. I forgot I could just like something and it would make it easy to compare strap length etc to it. The woman actually accepted my offer and I did not have the heart not to go through with the purchase since she was being so kind.


Beautiful bag!! love the quilting!


Cookiefiend said:


> We haven’t had a bag spill in a while - and I’m at the office bored silly right now. I promised that I’d do one when I carried the Dalvy, so here it is.
> Indigo Dalvy, 30 cm, from 2000.
> View attachment 4721146
> 
> Everything fits just right inside
> View attachment 4721144
> 
> Not included is my phone, but it also fits!
> View attachment 4721145


Lovely Dalvy is it box leather?


dcooney4 said:


> Some people enjoy those kind of gifts . I however am not one. I told my husband when we first married if an item plugs in I don’t want it.



April stats -
0 bags in, 0 out
0 SLGs in,  0 out
not exactly an active month for me..


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Thank you for the good wishes. It's not an overnight hospital stay in a room, thank heavens. It's an outpatient procedure, which I get done every four months. But it's time-consuming (about 8 to 10 hours each time) and of course these days, none of us want to be in a hospital.
> The last time I had the procedure was end of January, before things got out of control in this country. They are always very careful about sterile conditions in this part of the hospital, even under ordinary conditions, so it will be interesting to see how super-strict they will be this time.


----------



## msd_bags

And here is the Massaccesi SLG/bag(?) that I quarantined.  Love it!  It is in Lead Africa leather.


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> April stats -
> 1 bag in, 0 out
> I scarf in, 0 out.
> 
> The bag is an MZ Wallace micro Sutton in black. I love my pink one, and while I did purchase a small black cross body in January - it is croc and I don't want to carry it right now. The Sutton is washable - a big plus.
> I was looking at a Dior tote (Diorissimo - theres' one with a black leather exterior and a bright pink interior), but I got to looking at the handles and thought - I don't like the way they pull the side down. So I saved a ton of money!
> The scarf in was a Mythiques Phoenix in blues and yellow - I love it!
> 
> I haven't read a thing lately, but I started a counted cross stitch project. I purchased a kit from Maison Sajou in Paris, it's the Coquecigrues pattern. It is - uh - very detailed! But it is keeping my mind busy and my hands busy.



Think I have the same cw MP. Is it the same that came out the same time as the anthracite (which I also bought)

Good luck with your Xstich!


----------



## papertiger

msd_bags said:


> And here is the Massaccesi SLG/bag(?) that I quarantined.  Love it!  It is in Lead Africa leather.
> View attachment 4721490


Amazing texture and great colour


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Are you still going to move ?


Everything is up in the air at this time.  If I’m going to stay, I need to have a lot of things fixed.  The problem here is, when someone is going to do some work inside the house, there should be somebody watching over the workers.  I don’t have that person.

 I was set on moving, then the pandemic and the lockdown happened.  We’ll see.  We are currently on Enhanced Community Quarantine (ECQ).  By May 15, we’ll likely move to General Community Quarantine (GCQ) with less stringent restrictions.  Maybe then my state of mind will change again.


----------



## msd_bags

papertiger said:


> Amazing texture and great colour


That texture is the distinct trait of Marco’s Africa leathers!  Thanks!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> My DH never buys me presents. I used to feel much more upset about it than I do now. He says I can get myself anything I want. He doesn't understand that I love surprises. Even my engagement ring wasn't a surprise; I picked it out. I don't remember my dad surprising my mom with anything special. The only time he bought me a gift was at the golf pro shop - totally inappropriate gifts for someone the age I was that he only did because he was already there.


My husband prefers if I pick my gift. When he actually has an opinion on a gift I almost always listen.


----------



## dcooney4

keodi said:


> Oh no! thats very upsetting, I hope they can get it fixed quickly!
> 
> Beautiful bag!! love the quilting!
> 
> Lovely Dalvy is it box leather?
> 
> 
> April stats -
> 0 bags in, 0 out
> 0 SLGs in,  0 out
> not exactly an active month for me..


Great stats!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> And here is the Massaccesi SLG/bag(?) that I quarantined.  Love it!  It is in Lead Africa leather.
> View attachment 4721490


This is so lovely! I can see it worn with so many different outfits. Enjoy it!


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> What a nightmare! Did you have time to fill lots of jugs? I hope they got it back on quickly for you!





lynne_ross said:


> I hope it comes back on soon!





papertiger said:


> Oh no. Please keep us up to date





Rhl2987 said:


> Oh my goodness. Can you share an update on the situation? Did they get it fixed?





ElainePG said:


> Oh noooooo! I see that you posted last night. I hope by this morning it's been fixed.
> 
> You gave your DS a lovely answer. But I'm sure you were thinking to yourself, it's one thing to be without running water when we're camping. Quite another when we're at home, under stress, and didn't choose it!





keodi said:


> Oh no! thats very upsetting, I hope they can get it fixed quickly!
> 
> Beautiful bag!! love the quilting!
> 
> Lovely Dalvy is it box leather?
> 
> 
> April stats -
> 0 bags in, 0 out
> 0 SLGs in,  0 out
> not exactly an active month for me..


Thanks so much for all of your good wishes. The water has been restored, the water main is repaired.  It was about 22 hours from the knock on the door to restored water. The city will have to come back and fill the hole and patch the asphalt. I ordered in pizza for dinner. My family is laughing at me for the pots, jugs and bathtubs I filled with water.
I distracted myself last night with internet research on the Coach Charlie Bucket bag and All Saints Kita shoulder/crossbody bag.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> April numbers
> 1 bag in- The camera bag that was an accidental purchase
> 4 bags out- Ironically one of the saffaino bags sold at the consignment shop yesterday.
> 0 Slgs in
> 2 Slgs out
> My collection has never been this small, but since I have not used a bag in a month and a half I don't feel bad.


Congratulations on the great outs, 4 bags and 2 SLGs - that’s awesome! Are you planning to keep your collection this size or do you have acquisitions planned?


----------



## lynne_ross

msd_bags said:


> I’m actually jealous that you’re able to reduce the number of bags in your collection!
> 
> I think you nailed it for me!! It gets difficult to transition from nothing to something in a minute.
> 
> 
> I’m excited about your house search!!  But you’re right, timing is a bit difficult now.
> 
> Speaking of spaces, I think it was in the 2019 thread that I mentioned that I will likely be moving to a much smaller space (in a mid rise condo) this 2020.  And this is by choice.  But with the pandemic now and our lockdown, I’m rethinking that.  Imagine if I had to do my quarantine in that studio unit that is only a few square meters bigger than my bedroom now, I think I might go crazy!!  Though there is a big open area there where I could get some fresh air, there are some restrictions during our quarantine period.  And I think I would also worry about taking elevators, especially in pushing buttons and being with some other people in a confined space.
> 
> Now I’m appreciating my house more!


x


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> April stats -
> 1 bag in, 0 out
> I scarf in, 0 out.
> 
> The bag is an MZ Wallace micro Sutton in black. I love my pink one, and while I did purchase a small black cross body in January - it is croc and I don't want to carry it right now. The Sutton is washable - a big plus.
> I was looking at a Dior tote (Diorissimo - theres' one with a black leather exterior and a bright pink interior), but I got to looking at the handles and thought - I don't like the way they pull the side down. So I saved a ton of money!
> The scarf in was a Mythiques Phoenix in blues and yellow - I love it!
> 
> I haven't read a thing lately, but I started a counted cross stitch project. I purchased a kit from Maison Sajou in Paris, it's the Coquecigrues pattern. It is - uh - very detailed! But it is keeping my mind busy and my hands busy.





Cookiefiend said:


> We haven’t had a bag spill in a while - and I’m at the office bored silly right now. I promised that I’d do one when I carried the Dalvy, so here it is.
> Indigo Dalvy, 30 cm, from 2000.
> View attachment 4721146
> 
> Everything fits just right inside
> View attachment 4721144
> 
> Not included is my phone, but it also fits!
> View attachment 4721145


Congratulations on your MZW and MP! I remember seeing that Dior tote in the boutique - so beautiful with the pink interior. Gorgeous Dalvy, your SLGs look so cheerful.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Thanks so much for all of your good wishes. The water has been restored, the water main is repaired.  It was about 22 hours from the knock on the door to restored water. The city will have to come back and fill the hole and patch the asphalt. I ordered in pizza for dinner. My family is laughing at me for the pots, jugs and bathtubs I filled with water.
> I distracted myself last night with internet research on the Coach Charlie Bucket bag and All Saints Kita shoulder/crossbody bag.


Wow we’re they off with the time line. Glad to hear it is all good finally.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Congratulations on the great outs, 4 bags and 2 SLGs - that’s awesome! Are you planning to keep your collection this size or do you have acquisitions planned?


I want something for summer but have not decided yet. I too have been eyeing the Charlie bag. I have been in a funk so getting rid of stuff seems the way to go for now.


----------



## essiedub

papertiger said:


> Thank you. I was wearing a black corduroy mini skirt and black leggings (Summer came but went away again  )
> 
> I would wear the set with my silver and black Terry de Havilland wedges and evening shawl for a casual party, or maybe in Autumn with my Etro, full-length, camel hair coat and thick-soled boots.  Not sure yet. I used to wear men's XXS PJs out all the time as teen - but that was a very l o n g time ago.
> 
> pure silk


Wow. You are too chic!, I couldn’t even...I was never able to pull off “cool”


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> April stats -
> 0 bags in, 1 out
> 0 SLGs in, 5 out
> I haven't carried any bags. I haven't listed any bags or SLGs, but the ones I had listed before are still for sale. I've been ignoring my collection. I should probably pick more things to sell as I don't know when I'll get back to using bags again, but I don't feel motivated.


Congratulations on the outs! I understand about not being motivated. Please don’t be hard on yourself. It takes a lot of effort to keep people fed and alive, keeping kids cared for or homeschooled, keeping older parents safe/provided for, navigate the stress of procuring groceries and supplies whether in person or by delivery service/online orders and still move forward a day at a time with all the Covid threats and uncertainty. It is a big emotional weight/stress to bear. Sending hugs.


----------



## More bags

keodi said:


> April stats -
> 0 bags in, 0 out
> 0 SLGs in,  0 out
> not exactly an active month for me..


Good job on the April stats keodi!


----------



## essiedub

Cookiefiend said:


> We haven’t had a bag spill in a while - and I’m at the office bored silly right now. I promised that I’d do one when I carried the Dalvy, so here it is.
> Indigo Dalvy, 30 cm, from 2000.
> View attachment 4721146
> 
> Everything fits just right inside
> View attachment 4721144
> 
> Not included is my phone, but it also fits!
> View attachment 4721145


you get to go to the office?  Mmm, that Dalvywhat’s the marbly thing? I love all the color! 
I haven’t carried a bag in many a week. I actually picked it up off its chair yesterday...gee, it sure is weighty.


----------



## essiedub

msd_bags said:


> And here is the Massaccesi SLG/bag(?) that I quarantined.  Love it!  It is in Lead Africa leather.
> View attachment 4721490


Ooh cute! How much does it  hold? Wont you do a bag spill? Please?


----------



## essiedub

More bags said:


> Thanks so much for all of your good wishes. The water has been restored, the water main is repaired.  It was about 22 hours from the knock on the door to restored water. The city will have to come back and fill the hole and patch the asphalt. I ordered in pizza for dinner. My family is laughing at me for the pots, jugs and bathtubs I filled with water.
> I distracted myself last night with internet research on the Coach Charlie Bucket bag and All Saints Kita shoulder/crossbody bag.


What the heck? I missed all this...glad you got water back. We had planned power outages last fall for dry wind conditions...I’d take power outage over a water shutoff any day. I’m  thirsty just thinking about it..


----------



## msd_bags

More bags said:


> Thanks so much for all of your good wishes. The water has been restored, the water main is repaired.  It was about 22 hours from the knock on the door to restored water. The city will have to come back and fill the hole and patch the asphalt. I ordered in pizza for dinner. My family is laughing at me for the pots, jugs and bathtubs I filled with water.
> I distracted myself last night with internet research on the Coach Charlie Bucket bag and All Saints Kita shoulder/crossbody bag.


Good to know that water situation is now all good!  I go crazy too whenever they announce water service interruptions here!


lynne_ross said:


> This was us! Went from a large house with nice backyard - including a good size child playground - to a small 2 bedroom apartment during quarantine. This actually caused us to rent a large apartment here. We were originally considering going with a new build on the water, all the new units have smaller footprints. But we landed on a larger 2 story unit within an apartment building that is not brand new but newer. I just can’t imagine working from home here and there without a lot of space!


I’m glad you have found a remedy for your situation.  The transition is definitely difficult.  HK is famous for small sized living units!


----------



## msd_bags

essiedub said:


> Ooh cute! How much does it  hold? Wont you do a bag spill? Please?


There was a discussion in the Massaccesi thread about how much this (Phoebe) holds compared to another model - mini Zhoe.  The consensus was, the depth on this is not much so the mini Zhoe holds more.  And I think I agree.  I have the mini Zhoe too but since I’m not into mini bags really, I rarely use it.

I’d be happy to do a bag spill later.   Though I tried to put in my stuff last night, I agree this does not hold much.  Just my wallet, key pouch, card case and phone.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> I want something for summer but have not decided yet. I too have been eyeing the Charlie bag. I have been in a funk so getting rid of stuff seems the way to go for now.


Getting rid of stuff I am not using makes me feel better, too. I hope your funk lifts soon.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Wow we’re they off with the time line. Glad to hear it is all good finally.





essiedub said:


> What the heck? I missed all this...glad you got water back. We had planned power outages last fall for dry wind conditions...I’d take power outage over a water shutoff any day. I’m  thirsty just thinking about it..





msd_bags said:


> Good to know that water situation is now all good!  I go crazy too whenever they announce water service interruptions here!
> 
> I’m glad you have found a remedy for your situation.  The transition is definitely difficult.  HK is famous for small sized living units!


Thanks again. My family was discussing they would rather be shut off from water than electricity or wifi (2 DS have been playing more video games during Covid self isolation since their organized sports have been shut down). I think @ElainePG touched on it, something is easier to handle when you choose it or at least when you know how long it will last.


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> Absolutely glorious and super chic bag


Thank you! ❤️


keodi said:


> Oh no! thats very upsetting, I hope they can get it fixed quickly!
> 
> Beautiful bag!! love the quilting!
> 
> Lovely Dalvy is it box leather?
> 
> 
> April stats -
> 0 bags in, 0 out
> 0 SLGs in,  0 out
> not exactly an active month for me..


Thanks sweetie - it is box leather. ❤️


msd_bags said:


> And here is the Massaccesi SLG/bag(?) that I quarantined.  Love it!  It is in Lead Africa leather.
> View attachment 4721490


What a great color!


papertiger said:


> Think I have the same cw MP. Is it the same that came out the same time as the anthracite (which I also bought)
> 
> Good luck with your Xstich!


Thank you! I’m having a bit of trouble telling the colors apart - I can’t tell the difference often between the dark green and the ‘really dark color that I’m not sure if is brown or black’... I figure that I can reorder either color from a shop in Ohio that sells Sajou products, and finish it one way or another. It is truly beautiful though!
My MP is Gris Clair/Bleu/Jaune. It’s a coloriage. The anthracite is an extraordinary scarf - truly an HG.


----------



## More bags

*April Update, YTD Stats and Challenges*

Carried 1 bag and it was on April 30 to get groceries. It is finally warming up here and I wore a leather jacket and black t-shirt dress with white converse and my black Chanel Wallet On Chain. The rest of April’s grocery trips have been credit card/drivers license and keys in an inexpensive pouch tucked into my jacket pocket.
Read 14 books YTD
A few runs on the treadmill, not keeping up with meals, snacks and dessert calories; my headline for Covid-19 so far, “ate too much”
*Apr 2020 Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out

*YTD Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Getting rid of stuff I am not using makes me feel better, too. I hope your funk lifts soon.


Thanks!


----------



## Vintage Leather

I've been craving buying a house. I like the security of it - knowing that I can make it handicap accessible for when my parents are here, and knowing that it's mine - I've been renting since we moved across country, and I have another move coming up with school.
It's driving me bloody mad. I keep wondering if I should sell my whole collection of bags and some jewelry to expedite the house buying process - I haven't done anything yet - but this quarantine is driving me to be a little more reckless than usual.

Anywho, April stats.
Bags in - 0
Bags out - 0

Accessories in - 2
(Are masks considered accessories? If so, that number is higher.)
Accessories out - 3

I need to post and sell more, but I'm tired and not motivated.


----------



## whateve

Vintage Leather said:


> I've been craving buying a house. I like the security of it - knowing that I can make it handicap accessible for when my parents are here, and knowing that it's mine - I've been renting since we moved across country, and I have another move coming up with school.
> It's driving me bloody mad. I keep wondering if I should sell my whole collection of bags and some jewelry to expedite the house buying process - I haven't done anything yet - but this quarantine is driving me to be a little more reckless than usual.
> 
> Anywho, April stats.
> Bags in - 0
> Bags out - 0
> 
> Accessories in - 2
> (Are masks considered accessories? If so, that number is higher.)
> Accessories out - 3
> 
> I need to post and sell more, but I'm tired and not motivated.


That is a great goal. We've been trying for over a year to convince our son to buy a house. He is just throwing money away paying rent on the house he is in, and it isn't cheap. He could get a mortgage for less than he is paying, and he would build up equity. He's fairly smart when it comes to financial stuff, but on this, he is sure he is right.


----------



## Vintage Leather

whateve said:


> That is a great goal. We've been trying for over a year to convince our son to buy a house. He is just throwing money away paying rent on the house he is in, and it isn't cheap. He could get a mortgage for less than he is paying, and he would build up equity. He's fairly smart when it comes to financial stuff, but on this, he is sure he is right.



Is your son likely to move any time soon? I can see why he might find renting to be appealing.

I learned the hard way that buying a house is really only building equity if you live in in for more than five years.  Buying my cottage a decade ago was a great pleasure, but it was also a stupid financial decision. I had to move for work several years ago. I lost money on the sale, especially considering my deposit, fees, closing costs... 

There are advantages to renting. I like that I can call up my property management company and my dishwasher is repaired. 

Of course, I hate that it took my management company three months, including Thanksgiving, Christmas and New Years, for them to actually replace the dishwasher.

For me, the big advantage of owning is the piece of mind. I like knowing that I can change things. That it's harder to take my home away from me and harder to hike up the amount it will cost. That I'm in place, if that makes any sense. I like knowing I can make plans for the future.


----------



## whateve

Vintage Leather said:


> Is your son likely to move any time soon? I can see why he might find renting to be appealing.
> 
> I learned the hard way that buying a house is really only building equity if you live in in for more than five years.  Buying my cottage a decade ago was a great pleasure, but it was also a stupid financial decision. I had to move for work several years ago. I lost money on the sale, especially considering my deposit, fees, closing costs...
> 
> There are advantages to renting. I like that I can call up my property management company and my dishwasher is repaired.
> 
> Of course, I hate that it took my management company three months, including Thanksgiving, Christmas and New Years, for them to actually replace the dishwasher.
> 
> For me, the big advantage of owning is the piece of mind. I like knowing that I can change things. That it's harder to take my home away from me and harder to hike up the amount it will cost. That I'm in place, if that makes any sense. I like knowing I can make plans for the future.


I don't think he is planning on moving any time soon. He stayed in his last place for many years, mostly moving because he wanted a real garage. He has mentioned the 5 year thing as the reason he doesn't want to buy a house. He'll probably never have to move for work as he is an independent computer contractor and can work from home for any company anywhere. Currently he lives in California (near us) and works for a company in Florida. He is still single. If he was married, I think he would feel more permanent and more comfortable buying a house. The only thing of concern is that he doesn't have true job security. He could be let go at any time but his skills are in demand so I don't think he would have trouble getting another contract. He spent a lot of money buying appliances for the rental house, so I think that locks him to staying in the house for a while. I think that being in this house will make him realize what he wants in a house when he is finally ready to buy one.

I've known people who rented their entire lives. I like owning my own home for all the reasons you mentioned.


----------



## papertiger

essiedub said:


> Wow. You are too chic!, I couldn’t even...I was never able to pull off “cool”



Thank you. We shall see


----------



## papertiger

*Quick Check-in 

Apr 2020 Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out

*RTW and accessories* 
Bag old tat out for recycle 
Silk scar and PJs in 

*YTD Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


----------



## msd_bags

papertiger said:


> *Quick Check-in
> 
> Apr 2020 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *RTW and accessories*
> Bag old tat out for recycle
> Silk scar and PJs in
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


Nice stats!!


----------



## momasaurus

Rhl2987 said:


> I understand. It changes day to day and minute to minute. Yesterday I was with my daughter for almost the whole day. She's transitioned to one midday nap as of earlier this week, but yesterday only slept for 40 minutes rather than 2.5 hours. I had no time to myself, didn't do any work, and it was just draining. I stayed up an hour later just to have some alone time and this morning I'm tired and my eyes are so puffy.
> 
> I'd imagine for you it's hard to jump back and forth between the state of being bored and then having to get in work mode. That would be difficult! Most of my work doesn't take too much brain power right now, so I can get things done and switch modes smoothly. But I would hate to be in and out of something challenging that required concentration.


There were a few times when my kids were very little that I would just cry and cry and think "I will never read a book ever again." Your time is not your own, and if you do find time you have no energy. It does get better! I'm glad your work at least is not draining you as well. I hope you can find some alone time this week!


----------



## msd_bags

essiedub said:


> Ooh cute! How much does it  hold? Wont you do a bag spill? Please?


It actually doesn’t hold a lot, but will hold basics.  I have here my BV wallet, a BV 8-slot card case with small zippered compartment at the back, a pack of tissue and a pouch that holds my keys.   My iPhone 11 with Apple silicone case fits in the back albeit a tight squeeze (I took the photo with another phone, a Samsung that is pictured in one of the last photos just for illustration).  Btw, I added the back pocket (with Massaccesi you can ask for modifications/additions).

The bag has 3 slots for cards and a small pocket.  I didn’t fill them up in the photos.


----------



## momasaurus

Rhl2987 said:


> I'm sorry to hear DH is having a really hard time with it. Is he going stir crazy? I wish there was some Japanese open near you! Truly, it's been one of the only thing I've been able to look forward to. My husband isn't interested in sushi as much, but will eat it because my craving is so strong (all the time).
> 
> I am dying to truly plan something so I've been bugging my husband about booking a AirBnb for Thanksgiving, which is so far off... We're also looking at houses right now, which is pretty dangerous to do because what if we actually find something?! I saw a house that I'm having my husband drive by before he comes home from work this morning (he goes every morning for an hour or less). I think we really just need to sit down and think about our priorities in a home. Do we want to be closer to the city? Do we want more indoor space (which is difficult to afford where we are if it's updated)? Do we want more outdoor space? Do we want views? Do we want to live in a neighborhood? Do we want to be nearer to hiking? We definitely want good schools because I don't want to pay for public school. I think this is the manifestation of how quarantine is making me crazy. We have a lovely house, and likely won't move, but I'm definitely looking around.


Oooh- having a vacation to look forward to sounds wonderful. 
Regarding house hunting: Your questions are all so good, but it's hard to think about those things when the current situation is so unreal.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> a vacuum cleaner is not a birthday/anniversary gift and it sets a dangerous precedent! Don't even tell him you were thinking about it.
> 
> If not a Mini and you don't like to think of him spending money on anything else too expensive, how about a nice book?
> 
> If the decor/furniture is just for you that's OK, but since you may move, wouldn't you rather wait on the big stuff. I have a few Hermes pieces of china including change trays that I leave my jewellery out on overnight, they were not too expensive (unless you compare to other brands) but they make me happy.


I agree with everything here. Especially no vacuum cleaners as gifts!!!!


----------



## papertiger

msd_bags said:


> Nice stats!!



Thank you,

I'm still hoping to 'invest' in some more jewellery. I'm really _enjoying _my existing jewellery atm - and considering the price of bags better value C per W, and it takes up less space. My excuses anyway 

If I had to list accessories and and *RTW YTD* it would be a little more substantial. I had already bought quite a few things in Edinburgh in Dec including full price cashmere and silk so I'm supposed to be better this year.

I find Summer clothes find me and I've already bought these for my wardrobe without even trying.

3 x SS H silk carres (90s) (all on list)

*Jan *
Silk floral maxi-dress (on my list and bought in the sale). It's a AW dress but I don't care, especially in Scotland where it's nearly always AW. - already worn
Striped navy jersey dress (fits my H Jungle Love Rainbow 90 perfectly) - great for work (_if_ I was going to work that is) - haven't worn
*Feb*
Gucci Made to Order Flora shirt/blouse (always on my list and finally mine). Already worn
*March*
2 silk blouses (both 'extras' and 70% from the sale) - already worn
Burberry wool/leather reefer/peacoat (DH present) - worn almost every day since given
*April*
Silk PJs (naughty spontaneous 'extra' in the sale) - not worn yet

Apart from DH's present which was AW but I've been wearing probably non-stop. I can see from this list what I'm really into in my own little fashion phase.

Floral
Floaty
Silk
Shine
Sheer
Volume
Chokers
Shawls
Hats and hairbands
Boots

Colour -
muted greyed tones / bright sherbets
fantasy Victorian country 'orphan' / late-'60s early 1970s artist/actress
Dorothea Tanning paintings/ _The Thirteenth Tale_ film. Marianne Faithful/Ali McGraw/ Cybil Shepherd/Melanie Safka.

I can also see which bags and scarves that will make my rotation.
Mousselines
appropriately coloured 90s
H Etain/black Maxi DS
BV gunmetal hobo
Gucci Lage grey Bamboo T-Hs
Gucci black patent and suede BTH
Gucci half-moons x 3 (brown suede, brown leather, black canvas/tan leather)
H Evie 
Guccis Tan nubuck Disco 
Trussardi rust hobo
wooden and 'odd' jewellery/charms


I hope I get a chance to wear them. I guess I just have to put them on!


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> Thank you for the good wishes. It's not an overnight hospital stay in a room, thank heavens. It's an outpatient procedure, which I get done every four months. But it's time-consuming (about 8 to 10 hours each time) and of course these days, none of us want to be in a hospital.
> The last time I had the procedure was end of January, before things got out of control in this country. They are always very careful about sterile conditions in this part of the hospital, even under ordinary conditions, so it will be interesting to see how super-strict they will be this time.


I hope that it goes well and they've done an excellent job with any new processes in place to keep you and other patients there safe!


----------



## papertiger

msd_bags said:


> It actually doesn’t hold a lot, but will hold basics.  I have here my BV wallet, a BV 8-slot card case with small zippered compartment at the back, a pack of tissue and a pouch that holds my keys.   My iPhone 11 with Apple silicone case fits in the back albeit a tight squeeze (I took the photo with another phone, a Samsung that is pictured in one of the last photos just for illustration).  Btw, I added the back pocket (with Massaccesi you can ask for modifications/additions).
> 
> The bag has 3 slots for cards and a small pocket.  I didn’t fill them up in the photos.
> View attachment 4721831
> 
> View attachment 4721830
> 
> View attachment 4721832



This looks like a very useful size and packs flat. I like flat/flattish X-bodies


----------



## essiedub

msd_bags said:


> It actually doesn’t hold a lot, but will hold basics.  I have here my BV wallet, a BV 8-slot card case with small zippered compartment at the back, a pack of tissue and a pouch that holds my keys.   My iPhone 11 with Apple silicone case fits in the back albeit a tight squeeze (I took the photo with another phone, a Samsung that is pictured in one of the last photos just for illustration).  Btw, I added the back pocket (with Massaccesi you can ask for modifications/additions).
> 
> The bag has 3 slots for cards and a small pocket.  I didn’t fill them up in the photos.
> View attachment 4721831
> 
> View attachment 4721830
> 
> View attachment 4721832


Hey that’s pretty good capacity! Think it meets stadium size requirements..although who knows when those will resume. I like your added back pocket.  What IS that too cute yellow zippy?  Thanks for indulging my need to see bag contents!


----------



## essiedub

papertiger said:


> Thank you,
> 
> I'm still hoping to 'invest' in some more jewellery. I'm really _enjoying _my existing jewellery atm - and considering the price of bags better value C per W, and it takes up less space. My excuses anyway
> 
> If I had to list accessories and and *RTW YTD* it would be a little more substantial. I had already bought quite a few things in Edinburgh in Dec including full price cashmere and silk so I'm supposed to be better this year.
> 
> I find Summer clothes find me and I've already bought these for my wardrobe without even trying.
> 
> 3 x SS H silk carres (90s) (all on list)
> 
> *Jan *
> Silk floral maxi-dress (on my list and bought in the sale). It's a AW dress but I don't care, especially in Scotland where it's nearly always AW. - already worn
> Striped navy jersey dress (fits my H Jungle Love Rainbow 90 perfectly) - great for work (_if_ I was going to work that is) - haven't worn
> *Feb*
> Gucci Made to Order Flora shirt/blouse (always on my list and finally mine). Already worn
> *March*
> 2 silk blouses (both 'extras' and 70% from the sale) - already worn
> Burberry wool/leather reefer/peacoat (DH present) - worn almost every day since given
> *April*
> Silk PJs (naughty spontaneous 'extra' in the sale) - not worn yet
> 
> Apart from DH's present which was AW but I've been wearing probably non-stop. I can see from this list what I'm really into in my own little fashion phase.
> 
> Floral
> Floaty
> Silk
> Shine
> Sheer
> Volume
> Chokers
> Shawls
> Hats and hairbands
> Boots
> 
> Colour -
> muted greyed tones / bright sherbets
> fantasy Victorian country 'orphan' / late-'60s early 1970s artist/actress
> Dorothea Tanning paintings/ _The Thirteenth Tale_ film. Marianne Faithful/Ali McGraw/ Cybil Shepherd/Melanie Safka.
> 
> I can also see which bags and scarves that will make my rotation.
> Mousselines
> appropriately coloured 90s
> H Etain/black Maxi DS
> BV gunmetal hobo
> Gucci Lage grey Bamboo T-Hs
> Gucci black patent and suede BTH
> Gucci half-moons x 3 (brown suede, brown leather, black canvas/tan leather)
> H Evie
> Guccis Tan nubuck Disco
> Trussardi rust hobo
> wooden and 'odd' jewellery/charms
> 
> 
> I hope I get a chance to wear them. I guess I just have to put them on!


Erm...ok. You win fashion. Jeez. You should post in the “outfit of the day” thread!
My fleece just doesn’t stack up I was just surfing looking for gardening pants that aren’t too heavy.  While we S.I.P, I’m forcing myself to change into street clothes everyday but it’s still casual wear. Hey maybe chic PJ’s !


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> It actually doesn’t hold a lot, but will hold basics.  I have here my BV wallet, a BV 8-slot card case with small zippered compartment at the back, a pack of tissue and a pouch that holds my keys.   My iPhone 11 with Apple silicone case fits in the back albeit a tight squeeze (I took the photo with another phone, a Samsung that is pictured in one of the last photos just for illustration).  Btw, I added the back pocket (with Massaccesi you can ask for modifications/additions).
> 
> The bag has 3 slots for cards and a small pocket.  I didn’t fill them up in the photos.
> View attachment 4721831
> 
> View attachment 4721830
> 
> View attachment 4721832


Very pretty but smaller then I thought.


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Thank you,
> 
> I'm still hoping to 'invest' in some more jewellery. I'm really _enjoying _my existing jewellery atm - and considering the price of bags better value C per W, and it takes up less space. My excuses anyway
> 
> If I had to list accessories and and *RTW YTD* it would be a little more substantial. I had already bought quite a few things in Edinburgh in Dec including full price cashmere and silk so I'm supposed to be better this year.
> 
> I find Summer clothes find me and I've already bought these for my wardrobe without even trying.
> 
> 3 x SS H silk carres (90s) (all on list)
> 
> *Jan *
> Silk floral maxi-dress (on my list and bought in the sale). It's a AW dress but I don't care, especially in Scotland where it's nearly always AW. - already worn
> Striped navy jersey dress (fits my H Jungle Love Rainbow 90 perfectly) - great for work (_if_ I was going to work that is) - haven't worn
> *Feb*
> Gucci Made to Order Flora shirt/blouse (always on my list and finally mine). Already worn
> *March*
> 2 silk blouses (both 'extras' and 70% from the sale) - already worn
> Burberry wool/leather reefer/peacoat (DH present) - worn almost every day since given
> *April*
> Silk PJs (naughty spontaneous 'extra' in the sale) - not worn yet
> 
> Apart from DH's present which was AW but I've been wearing probably non-stop. I can see from this list what I'm really into in my own little fashion phase.
> 
> Floral
> Floaty
> Silk
> Shine
> Sheer
> Volume
> Chokers
> Shawls
> Hats and hairbands
> Boots
> 
> Colour -
> muted greyed tones / bright sherbets
> fantasy Victorian country 'orphan' / late-'60s early 1970s artist/actress
> Dorothea Tanning paintings/ _The Thirteenth Tale_ film. Marianne Faithful/Ali McGraw/ Cybil Shepherd/Melanie Safka.
> 
> I can also see which bags and scarves that will make my rotation.
> Mousselines
> appropriately coloured 90s
> H Etain/black Maxi DS
> BV gunmetal hobo
> Gucci Lage grey Bamboo T-Hs
> Gucci black patent and suede BTH
> Gucci half-moons x 3 (brown suede, brown leather, black canvas/tan leather)
> H Evie
> Guccis Tan nubuck Disco
> Trussardi rust hobo
> wooden and 'odd' jewellery/charms
> 
> 
> I hope I get a chance to wear them. I guess I just have to put them on!


Fabulous adds and great mood board. I can visualize the feel, tone and character - wonderful descriptions.


----------



## More bags

Vintage Leather said:


> I've been craving buying a house. I like the security of it - knowing that I can make it handicap accessible for when my parents are here, and knowing that it's mine - I've been renting since we moved across country, and I have another move coming up with school.
> It's driving me bloody mad. I keep wondering if I should sell my whole collection of bags and some jewelry to expedite the house buying process - I haven't done anything yet - but this quarantine is driving me to be a little more reckless than usual.
> 
> Anywho, April stats.
> Bags in - 0
> Bags out - 0
> 
> Accessories in - 2
> (Are masks considered accessories? If so, that number is higher.)
> Accessories out - 3
> 
> I need to post and sell more, but I'm tired and not motivated.


Congrats on the stats. I am curious about the accessories you added (your jewelry wish list blew me away), please share if you would like to or ignore me, I can be nosy.


----------



## More bags

msd_bags said:


> It actually doesn’t hold a lot, but will hold basics.  I have here my BV wallet, a BV 8-slot card case with small zippered compartment at the back, a pack of tissue and a pouch that holds my keys.   My iPhone 11 with Apple silicone case fits in the back albeit a tight squeeze (I took the photo with another phone, a Samsung that is pictured in one of the last photos just for illustration).  Btw, I added the back pocket (with Massaccesi you can ask for modifications/additions).
> 
> The bag has 3 slots for cards and a small pocket.  I didn’t fill them up in the photos.
> View attachment 4721831
> 
> View attachment 4721830
> 
> View attachment 4721832


Cute and compact. It looks really useful.


----------



## dcooney4

I have a bit of a dilemma. I was looking and the Coach  Charlie Bucket bag. Hubby said I should get it and he would pay for it for Mother’s Day. Showed it to my daughter because I was not sure what color to go with as I don’t need more black. She said white or brown but then said don’t you have a more expensive bucket already , why do you want it? I do it is the LV Petite bucket but you have to be so careful with all that vachetta. Now I am not sure what to do ? Any suggestions?


----------



## papertiger

essiedub said:


> Erm...ok. You win fashion. Jeez. You should post in the “outfit of the day” thread!
> My fleece just doesn’t stack up I was just surfing looking for gardening pants that aren’t too heavy.  While we S.I.P, I’m forcing myself to change into street clothes everyday but it’s still casual wear. *Hey maybe chic PJ’s *!



Go for it!


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> I have a bit of a dilemma. I was looking and the Coach  Charlie Bucket bag. Hubby said I should get it and he would pay for it for Mother’s Day. Showed it to my daughter because I was not sure what color to go with as I don’t need more black. She said white or brown but then said don’t you have a more expensive bucket already , why do you want it? I do it is the LV Petite bucket but you have to be so careful with all that vachetta. Now I am not sure what to do ? Any suggestions?



It's a gift, get the brown if you want to keep the LV for best otherwise you may ge the white and be worried about wearing that one too - and then you'll want a third bucket bag


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> It's a gift, get the brown if you want to keep the LV for best otherwise you may ge the white and be worried about wearing that one too - and then you'll want a third bucket bag


Lol you know me to well.


----------



## Rhl2987

papertiger said:


> Thank you,
> 
> I'm still hoping to 'invest' in some more jewellery. I'm really _enjoying _my existing jewellery atm - and considering the price of bags better value C per W, and it takes up less space. My excuses anyway
> 
> If I had to list accessories and and *RTW YTD* it would be a little more substantial. I had already bought quite a few things in Edinburgh in Dec including full price cashmere and silk so I'm supposed to be better this year.
> 
> I find Summer clothes find me and I've already bought these for my wardrobe without even trying.
> 
> 3 x SS H silk carres (90s) (all on list)
> 
> *Jan *
> Silk floral maxi-dress (on my list and bought in the sale). It's a AW dress but I don't care, especially in Scotland where it's nearly always AW. - already worn
> Striped navy jersey dress (fits my H Jungle Love Rainbow 90 perfectly) - great for work (_if_ I was going to work that is) - haven't worn
> *Feb*
> Gucci Made to Order Flora shirt/blouse (always on my list and finally mine). Already worn
> *March*
> 2 silk blouses (both 'extras' and 70% from the sale) - already worn
> Burberry wool/leather reefer/peacoat (DH present) - worn almost every day since given
> *April*
> Silk PJs (naughty spontaneous 'extra' in the sale) - not worn yet
> 
> Apart from DH's present which was AW but I've been wearing probably non-stop. I can see from this list what I'm really into in my own little fashion phase.
> 
> Floral
> Floaty
> Silk
> Shine
> Sheer
> Volume
> Chokers
> Shawls
> Hats and hairbands
> Boots
> 
> Colour -
> muted greyed tones / bright sherbets
> fantasy Victorian country 'orphan' / late-'60s early 1970s artist/actress
> Dorothea Tanning paintings/ _The Thirteenth Tale_ film. Marianne Faithful/Ali McGraw/ Cybil Shepherd/Melanie Safka.
> 
> I can also see which bags and scarves that will make my rotation.
> Mousselines
> appropriately coloured 90s
> H Etain/black Maxi DS
> BV gunmetal hobo
> Gucci Lage grey Bamboo T-Hs
> Gucci black patent and suede BTH
> Gucci half-moons x 3 (brown suede, brown leather, black canvas/tan leather)
> H Evie
> Guccis Tan nubuck Disco
> Trussardi rust hobo
> wooden and 'odd' jewellery/charms
> 
> 
> I hope I get a chance to wear them. I guess I just have to put them on!


It sounds like you've made some lovely additions! What is a made to order shirt from Gucci? I didn't realize there was such a thing!


----------



## Rhl2987

Thank you all for the lovely advice, and for telling me to steer clear of appliances for gifts, haha! It's helpful advice. Now I'm feeling bad that I got my husband a Kitchenaid mixer for Christmas, but I did also get him a Canada goose jacket and a photo album. I think he liked his gifts! 

I spoke to my husband and we've decided to revamp our living room in lieu of gifts for the remainder of the year, probably until Christmas. So that is both our birthdays anniversary, and Mother's Day and Father's Day gifts. It is something we will both be really happy with and it's going to be fairly expensive. I love CB2 so we'll likely use that room as the first to fully embrace midcentury modern style because our house is modern and I just love that style. I haven't done anything with our bedroom yet because I wasn't happy with the design that was done for me, but I got a full refund! I have to decide if I want to go back and try a different designer or have my friend help me. She offered, and I love the casual yet stylish look of her home, but she also has a lot going on so I don't want to be a burden right now. I still want to do the bedroom and now also the living room. We started listing our living room furniture already!


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> Thank you all for the lovely advice, and for telling me to steer clear of appliances for gifts, haha! It's helpful advice. Now I'm feeling bad that I got my husband a Kitchenaid mixer for Christmas, but I did also get him a Canada goose jacket and a photo album. I think he liked his gifts!
> 
> I spoke to my husband and we've decided to revamp our living room in lieu of gifts for the remainder of the year, probably until Christmas. So that is both our birthdays anniversary, and Mother's Day and Father's Day gifts. It is something we will both be really happy with and it's going to be fairly expensive. I love CB2 so we'll likely use that room as the first to fully embrace midcentury modern style because our house is modern and I just love that style. I haven't done anything with our bedroom yet because I wasn't happy with the design that was done for me, but I got a full refund! I have to decide if I want to go back and try a different designer or have my friend help me. She offered, and I love the casual yet stylish look of her home, but she also has a lot going on so I don't want to be a burden right now. I still want to do the bedroom and now also the living room. We started listing our living room furniture already!


That sounds wonderful. I sure your husband loved it. My husband enjoys cooking and had asked for one a while ago.


----------



## papertiger

Rhl2987 said:


> It sounds like you've made some lovely additions! What is a made to order shirt from Gucci? I didn't realize there was such a thing!



VIPs at Sloane St. go through the head Client Advisor and she lets you know what the options are this season. You can custom/made to order shirts, blouses, shoes, jackets, suits, bags and knitwear etc. Some have to be bespoke (tailor made to fit - say it was a man's shirt but you wanted it as a woman in a small size) and some are customised like some knitwear with your initials or an emblem. The Princetowns or loafers can have silver, light-gold or dark-gold hardware horse-bits (instead of the dark-gold only on the regular) and can be any exotic in any colour from a swatch. Same sort of thing with some models of bags.

So my particular shirt/blouse can be worn buttons front as a man and (if you want) or buttons back as a woman. I chose a large scale Flora silk and told them I wanted the pink flower central, just under the neck (if the going for the bottoms down back look). It has its own 'scarf' or pussy bow or you can ask them to leave that off.

Unlike H SOs you pay a 50% deposit upfront and the rest when it's ready. I actually ordered well before Christmas but it wasn't ready 'till late Jan and then I had to try it on and have a last fitting.  Some clients have all their suits and shirts made to measure, choose various silk linings (Flora is an options)  then add embroidery or monogram. They come at a price obviously, but they are pretty amazing. Some of the pieces from whichever catwalk are MTO only too, like the Elton John suit jacket with all the embroidery.


----------



## papertiger

Rhl2987 said:


> Thank you all for the lovely advice, and for telling me to steer clear of appliances for gifts, haha! It's helpful advice. Now I'm feeling bad that I got my husband a Kitchenaid mixer for Christmas, but I did also get him a Canada goose jacket and a photo album. I think he liked his gifts!
> 
> I spoke to my husband and we've decided to revamp our living room in lieu of gifts for the remainder of the year, probably until Christmas. So that is both our birthdays anniversary, and Mother's Day and Father's Day gifts. It is something we will both be really happy with and it's going to be fairly expensive. I love CB2 so we'll likely use that room as the first to fully embrace midcentury modern style because our house is modern and I just love that style. I haven't done anything with our bedroom yet because I wasn't happy with the design that was done for me, but I got a full refund! I have to decide if I want to go back and try a different designer or have my friend help me. She offered, and I love the casual yet stylish look of her home, but she also has a lot going on so I don't want to be a burden right now. I still want to do the bedroom and now also the living room. We started listing our living room furniture already!



Sounds like a great plan. I like that style too.


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> Some people enjoy those kind of gifts . I however am not one. I told my husband when we first married if an item plugs in I don’t want it.


My DH totally gets this and wouldn’t even think about giving me a household gift. However, he has in the past gifted me a GHD hairdryer and GHD straighteners which were brilliant gifts. I wouldn’t say no to the Dyson hairdryer either!


----------



## Katinahat

More bags said:


> Thanks so much for all of your good wishes. The water has been restored, the water main is repaired.  It was about 22 hours from the knock on the door to restored water. The city will have to come back and fill the hole and patch the asphalt. I ordered in pizza for dinner. My family is laughing at me for the pots, jugs and bathtubs I filled with water.
> I distracted myself last night with internet research on the Coach Charlie Bucket bag and All Saints Kita shoulder/crossbody bag.


Glad it was all sorted. 

Interesting that several of us like the Charlie Bucket bag!


----------



## Katinahat

More bags said:


> *April Update, YTD Stats and Challenges*
> 
> Carried 1 bag and it was on April 30 to get groceries. It is finally warming up here and I wore a leather jacket and black t-shirt dress with white converse and my black Chanel Wallet On Chain. The rest of April’s grocery trips have been credit card/drivers license and keys in an inexpensive pouch tucked into my jacket pocket.
> Read 14 books YTD
> A few runs on the treadmill, not keeping up with meals, snacks and dessert calories; my headline for Covid-19 so far, “ate too much”
> *Apr 2020 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


Good you’ve still got your stats going even if they have been badly hit! I’ve only carried one bag too. My Mulberry Cara backpack. That and a tiny running pouch!


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Fabulous adds and great mood board. I can visualize the feel, tone and character - wonderful descriptions.



Thank you, it helps me


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> I have a bit of a dilemma. I was looking and the Coach  Charlie Bucket bag. Hubby said I should get it and he would pay for it for Mother’s Day. Showed it to my daughter because I was not sure what color to go with as I don’t need more black. She said white or brown but then said don’t you have a more expensive bucket already , why do you want it? I do it is the LV Petite bucket but you have to be so careful with all that vachetta. Now I am not sure what to do ? Any suggestions?


They are all fabulous bags. I’m still thinking about the canvas one myself. If I do I think I will go for brown canvas as that’s the most practical. Crossbody in white worries me - do you ever wear jeans? I’d go for brown. 

I’d love a LV bucket. Is it a Neonoe?


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> They are all fabulous bags. I’m still thinking about the canvas one myself. If I do I think I will go for brown canvas as that’s the most practical. Crossbody in white worries me - do you ever wear jeans? I’d go for brown.
> 
> I’d love a LV bucket. Is it a Neonoe?


No Petite Bucket. I placed the order and ordered it in the saddle color. I actually have a pair of sandals coming in a similar color. Dh said he got my daughters point but he said then what do I get you. So I ordered it and he was happy. Hopefully it really is as light as they say it is.


----------



## baghabitz34

April 2020 Stats:
0 bags in, 2 bags out. But I do have something coming for Mother’s Day 
2 SLGs in, 2 SLGs out. Bought some pieces from Leatherology. First impressions - like them so far & impressed they came so beautifully packaged.
3 pairs of shoes in, 0 shoes out. Think I’m obsessed with shoes since I’m stuck in the house.
Used 12 different bags. I like to use my items, even if I can only carry them to the living room. Makes me happy & provides a little eye candy.


----------



## whateve

baghabitz34 said:


> April 2020 Stats:
> 0 bags in, 2 bags out. But I do have something coming for Mother’s Day
> 2 SLGs in, 2 SLGs out. Bought some pieces from Leatherology. First impressions - like them so far & impressed they came so beautifully packaged.
> 3 pairs of shoes in, 0 shoes out. Think I’m obsessed with shoes since I’m stuck in the house.
> Used 12 different bags. I like to use my items, even if I can only carry them to the living room. Makes me happy & provides a little eye candy.


I bought some shoes too. I don't know why. I'm not wearing shoes these days.


----------



## Vintage Leather

More bags said:


> Congrats on the stats. I am curious about the accessories you added (your jewelry wish list blew me away), please share if you would like to or ignore me, I can be nosy.



I'm always glad to talk shopping! 

I picked up a Philip Treacy cloche hat. It's straw and not overly embellished. My costumer's group was planning on doing a summer "historical swimwear" shoot, and I was doing 1920s, so I'll embellish it slightly - and then I can remove the embellishments and wear it plain. Even if we don't - there's always next year, right?

And a sapphire halo earring jacket for my studs. I was a little disappointed that the sapphires were darker than pictured, but they are a lovely bit of sparkle.


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> April 2020 Stats:
> 0 bags in, 2 bags out. But I do have something coming for Mother’s Day
> 2 SLGs in, 2 SLGs out. Bought some pieces from Leatherology. First impressions - like them so far & impressed they came so beautifully packaged.
> 3 pairs of shoes in, 0 shoes out. Think I’m obsessed with shoes since I’m stuck in the house.
> Used 12 different bags. I like to use my items, even if I can only carry them to the living room. Makes me happy & provides a little eye candy.


Do you know what your getting for Mother’s Day?


----------



## dcooney4

Vintage Leather said:


> I'm always glad to talk shopping!
> 
> I picked up a Philip Treacy cloche hat. It's straw and not overly embellished. My costumer's group was planning on doing a summer "historical swimwear" shoot, and I was doing 1920s, so I'll embellish it slightly - and then I can remove the embellishments and wear it plain. Even if we don't - there's always next year, right?
> 
> And a sapphire halo earring jacket for my studs. I was a little disappointed that the sapphires were darker than pictured, but they are a lovely bit of sparkle.


They sound lovely!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> My DH never buys me presents. I used to feel much more upset about it than I do now. He says I can get myself anything I want. He doesn't understand that I love surprises. Even my engagement ring wasn't a surprise; I picked it out. I don't remember my dad surprising my mom with anything special. The only time he bought me a gift was at the golf pro shop - totally inappropriate gifts for someone the age I was that he only did because he was already there.



Don´t be sad. This seems to be the way some men think and act- and still they love us dearly!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

msd_bags said:


> And here is the Massaccesi SLG/bag(?) that I quarantined.  Love it!  It is in Lead Africa leather.
> View attachment 4721490


That´s a glorious bag! The leather looks so rich! I adore it!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> I have a bit of a dilemma. I was looking and the Coach  Charlie Bucket bag. Hubby said I should get it and he would pay for it for Mother’s Day. Showed it to my daughter because I was not sure what color to go with as I don’t need more black. She said white or brown but then said don’t you have a more expensive bucket already , why do you want it? I do it is the LV Petite bucket but you have to be so careful with all that vachetta. Now I am not sure what to do ? Any suggestions?



The Charlie Bucket looks like a lovely, but sturdy bag- one to just use every day.  When your LV bucket needs babying because of the Vacchetta it does not serve the same purpose as the Charlie and has not to be considered in the decision.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Rhl2987 said:


> Thank you all for the lovely advice, and for telling me to steer clear of appliances for gifts, haha! It's helpful advice. Now I'm feeling bad that I got my husband a Kitchenaid mixer for Christmas, but I did also get him a Canada goose jacket and a photo album. I think he liked his gifts!
> 
> I spoke to my husband and we've decided to revamp our living room in lieu of gifts for the remainder of the year, probably until Christmas. So that is both our birthdays anniversary, and Mother's Day and Father's Day gifts. It is something we will both be really happy with and it's going to be fairly expensive. I love CB2 so we'll likely use that room as the first to fully embrace midcentury modern style because our house is modern and I just love that style. I haven't done anything with our bedroom yet because I wasn't happy with the design that was done for me, but I got a full refund! I have to decide if I want to go back and try a different designer or have my friend help me. She offered, and I love the casual yet stylish look of her home, but she also has a lot going on so I don't want to be a burden right now. I still want to do the bedroom and now also the living room. We started listing our living room furniture already!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> No Petite Bucket. I placed the order and ordered it in the saddle color. I actually have a pair of sandals coming in a similar color. Dh said he got my daughters point but he said then what do I get you. So I ordered it and he was happy. Hopefully it really is as light as they say it is.



Well done to your DH! Can´t wait to see your new bag once it arrives.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

April stats: 

no bags out 

3 bags in
- the brown Jaguar I showed you 
- a black 60ies top handle bag that should have been lizard, but is only lizard looking vinyl, so a little disappointing.
- the abro crossbody I showed you

two bags worn: the Dior Lovely and the new brown Jaguar- both for doing the groceries. 

at least 10 bags researched and hunted down, but not bought.


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> No Petite Bucket. I placed the order and ordered it in the saddle color. I actually have a pair of sandals coming in a similar color. Dh said he got my daughters point but he said then what do I get you. So I ordered it and he was happy. Hopefully it really is as light as they say it is.


Your Petite Bucket is gorgeous! Do show us the new Coach bag when it arrives!


----------



## More bags

Vintage Leather said:


> I'm always glad to talk shopping!
> 
> I picked up a Philip Treacy cloche hat. It's straw and not overly embellished. My costumer's group was planning on doing a summer "historical swimwear" shoot, and I was doing 1920s, so I'll embellish it slightly - and then I can remove the embellishments and wear it plain. Even if we don't - there's always next year, right?
> 
> And a sapphire halo earring jacket for my studs. I was a little disappointed that the sapphires were darker than pictured, but they are a lovely bit of sparkle.


Thanks for sharing your fabulous choices - they sound useful and beautiful!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> April stats:
> 
> no bags out
> 
> 3 bags in
> - the brown Jaguar I showed you
> - a black 60ies top handle bag that should have been lizard, but is only lizard looking vinyl, so a little disappointing.
> - the abro crossbody I showed you
> 
> two bags worn: the Dior Lovely and the new brown Jaguar- both for doing the groceries.
> 
> at least 10 bags researched and hunted down, but not bought.


Sorry to hear the lizard was a faux lizard, what are you going to do with it?
I smiled at the “10 bags researched and not bought,” well done!


----------



## papertiger

Vintage Leather said:


> I'm always glad to talk shopping!
> 
> I picked up a Philip Treacy cloche hat. It's straw and not overly embellished. My costumer's group was planning on doing a summer "historical swimwear" shoot, and I was doing 1920s, so I'll embellish it slightly - and then I can remove the embellishments and wear it plain. Even if we don't - there's always next year, right?
> 
> And a sapphire halo earring jacket for my studs. I was a little disappointed that the sapphires were darker than pictured, but they are a lovely bit of sparkle.



No reasons needed to buy a Philip Treacy hat, work of art!

Congratulations on your sapphire halo earring jackets, they sound gorgeous


----------



## keodi

More bags said:


> Thanks so much for all of your good wishes. The water has been restored, the water main is repaired.  It was about 22 hours from the knock on the door to restored water. The city will have to come back and fill the hole and patch the asphalt. I ordered in pizza for dinner. My family is laughing at me for the pots, jugs and bathtubs I filled with water.
> I distracted myself last night with internet research on the Coach Charlie Bucket bag and All Saints Kita shoulder/crossbody bag.


Yay!! i'm so happy water has been restored!


More bags said:


> Good job on the April stats keodi!


Thank you!


More bags said:


> *April Update, YTD Stats and Challenges*
> 
> Carried 1 bag and it was on April 30 to get groceries. It is finally warming up here and I wore a leather jacket and black t-shirt dress with white converse and my black Chanel Wallet On Chain. The rest of April’s grocery trips have been credit card/drivers license and keys in an inexpensive pouch tucked into my jacket pocket.
> Read 14 books YTD
> A few runs on the treadmill, not keeping up with meals, snacks and dessert calories; my headline for Covid-19 so far, “ate too much”
> *Apr 2020 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


Good job on april stats!


msd_bags said:


> It actually doesn’t hold a lot, but will hold basics.  I have here my BV wallet, a BV 8-slot card case with small zippered compartment at the back, a pack of tissue and a pouch that holds my keys.   My iPhone 11 with Apple silicone case fits in the back albeit a tight squeeze (I took the photo with another phone, a Samsung that is pictured in one of the last photos just for illustration).  Btw, I added the back pocket (with Massaccesi you can ask for modifications/additions).
> 
> The bag has 3 slots for cards and a small pocket.  I didn’t fill them up in the photos.
> View attachment 4721831
> 
> View attachment 4721830
> 
> View attachment 4721832


beautiful metallic cross body! it lays flat



papertiger said:


> This looks like a very useful size and packs flat. *I like flat/flattish X-bodies[*/QUOTE]
> me too!


----------



## whateve

Vintage Leather said:


> I'm always glad to talk shopping!
> 
> I picked up a Philip Treacy cloche hat. It's straw and not overly embellished. My costumer's group was planning on doing a summer "historical swimwear" shoot, and I was doing 1920s, so I'll embellish it slightly - and then I can remove the embellishments and wear it plain. Even if we don't - there's always next year, right?
> 
> And a sapphire halo earring jacket for my studs. I was a little disappointed that the sapphires were darker than pictured, but they are a lovely bit of sparkle.


Somewhere I have pictures of my grandparents in old fashioned swimwear.


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> It is definitely a process! How was your walk outside? I hope the nice weather has kept!
> 
> I'm thinking thank goodness it's Friday but, at the same time, the weekends are not really different. At least my husband won't have to work and we can share baby duties?


I know… weekends aren't much different from weekdays, are they? The days all seem to run into each other, unless you're needing to go to a job.
I only know one day from another because I keep my calendar on my phone. And even though I no longer have appointments, I use the calendar to track UPS & USPS deliveries, so I check it every day.  Mr. PG still keeps a paper calendar, which has been in his desk drawer since mid-March, so he never has ANY idea what day it is! Very disorienting.


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> Gosh. *I'm half tempted to go out and buy this set. *The pattern on it is incredible. You pair it well with your scarves. Lovely!


Intriguing, isn't it?  As soon as I saw it, I did a search on "silk pajamas." I found a few sites, but nothing remotely as gorgeous as these.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> *a vacuum cleaner is not a birthday/anniversary gift and it sets a dangerous precedent! Don't even tell him you were thinking about it.*
> 
> If not a Mini and you don't like to think of him spending money on anything else too expensive, how about a nice book?
> 
> If the decor/furniture is just for you that's OK, but since you may move, wouldn't you rather wait on the big stuff. I have a few Hermes pieces of china including change trays that I leave my jewellery out on overnight, they were not too expensive (unless you compare to other brands) but they make me happy.


I was thinking this exact same thing!  
Ditto for cookware, unless one is a gourmet cook and it's something very special (and very expensive). You buy cookware for yourself.
The H china is a lovely idea. And so is the book. A special book of poetry, with lovely illustrations?


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I put in a 30 percent off bid on posh mark because I liked the style of a camera bag but wanted something a bit more designer. I forgot I could just like something and it would make it easy to compare strap length etc to it. The woman actually accepted my offer and I did not have the heart not to go through with the purchase since she was being so kind.


Great bag! The quilting is so unusual. And the silver hardware is a perfect contrast against the black leather. You did well!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> April stats -
> 1 bag in, 0 out
> I scarf in, 0 out.
> 
> The bag is an MZ Wallace micro Sutton in black. I love my pink one, and while I did purchase a small black cross body in January - it is croc and I don't want to carry it right now. The Sutton is washable - a big plus.
> I was looking at a Dior tote (Diorissimo - theres' one with a black leather exterior and a bright pink interior), but I got to looking at the handles and thought - I don't like the way they pull the side down. So I saved a ton of money!
> The scarf in was a Mythiques Phoenix in blues and yellow - I love it!
> 
> I haven't read a thing lately, but I started a counted cross stitch project. I purchased a kit from Maison Sajou in Paris, it's the Coquecigrues pattern. It is - uh - very detailed! But it is keeping my mind busy and my hands busy.


Sounds as though you made two excellent purchases, @Cookiefiend . And this is a perfect time to do counted cross stitch . I've been looking at my knitting stash, and wondering if I should start something. Maybe it would stop me from making lists???


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> We haven’t had a bag spill in a while - and I’m at the office bored silly right now. I promised that I’d do one when I carried the Dalvy, so here it is.
> Indigo Dalvy, 30 cm, from 2000.
> View attachment 4721146
> 
> Everything fits just right inside
> View attachment 4721144
> 
> Not included is my phone, but it also fits!
> View attachment 4721145


Thank you for the bag spill. Love your Dalvy!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Some people enjoy those kind of gifts . I however am not one. I told my husband when we first married if an item plugs in I don’t want it.


HAH!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> April stats -
> 0 bags in, 1 out
> 0 SLGs in, 5 out
> I haven't carried any bags. I haven't listed any bags or SLGs, but the ones I had listed before are still for sale. I've been ignoring my collection. I should probably pick more things to sell as I don't know when I'll get back to using bags again, but I don't feel motivated.


5 SLGs out is great!


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> And here is the Massaccesi SLG/bag(?) that I quarantined.  Love it!  It is in Lead Africa leather.
> View attachment 4721490


It's beautiful! I'm glad you were able to get a piece in Africa leather. My understanding last year was that there isn't a lot of Africa leather left in Marco's studio. I just love the texture and weight of Africa… so unusual!


----------



## lynne_ross

My husband needs to step up his gift game. I always get homemade cards for Mother’s Day! Which I adore. 
In general, my husband does not give gifts. He gives me amazing gifts every few years and then nothing inbetween. Take what I can get I guess. 
Agree appliances are not gifts! A lot of friends do trips or renovations together in lieu of gifts. I would not let my husband claim either of those are gifts!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> The Charlie Bucket looks like a lovely, but sturdy bag- one to just use every day.  When your LV bucket needs babying because of the Vacchetta it does not serve the same purpose as the Charlie and has not to be considered in the decision.


I like the way you think.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Well done to your DH! Can´t wait to see your new bag once it arrives.


Will do!


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Your Petite Bucket is gorgeous! Do show us the new Coach bag when it arrives!


Thanks and I will.


----------



## Rhl2987

papertiger said:


> VIPs at Sloane St. go through the head Client Advisor and she lets you know what the options are this season. You can custom/made to order shirts, blouses, shoes, jackets, suits, bags and knitwear etc. Some have to be bespoke (tailor made to fit - say it was a man's shirt but you wanted it as a woman in a small size) and some are customised like some knitwear with your initials or an emblem. The Princetowns or loafers can have silver, light-gold or dark-gold hardware horse-bits (instead of the dark-gold only on the regular) and can be any exotic in any colour from a swatch. Same sort of thing with some models of bags.
> 
> So my particular shirt/blouse can be worn buttons front as a man and (if you want) or buttons back as a woman. I chose a large scale Flora silk and told them I wanted the pink flower central, just under the neck (if the going for the bottoms down back look). It has its own 'scarf' or pussy bow or you can ask them to leave that off.
> 
> Unlike H SOs you pay a 50% deposit upfront and the rest when it's ready. I actually ordered well before Christmas but it wasn't ready 'till late Jan and then I had to try it on and have a last fitting.  Some clients have all their suits and shirts made to measure, choose various silk linings (Flora is an options)  then add embroidery or monogram. They come at a price obviously, but they are pretty amazing. Some of the pieces from whichever catwalk are MTO only too, like the Elton John suit jacket with all the embroidery.


That is amazing! And so special!!


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> I know… weekends aren't much different from weekdays, are they? The days all seem to run into each other, unless you're needing to go to a job.
> I only know one day from another because I keep my calendar on my phone. And even though I no longer have appointments, I use the calendar to track UPS & USPS deliveries, so I check it every day.  Mr. PG still keeps a paper calendar, which has been in his desk drawer since mid-March, so he never has ANY idea what day it is! Very disorienting.


Okay, now that is a genius idea. I have NEVER thought to put my delivery dates into my calendar! That would help me so I no longer have to continue to search for emails and track the deliveries for delivery dates. I love that!


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> I was thinking this exact same thing!
> Ditto for cookware, unless one is a gourmet cook and it's something very special (and very expensive). You buy cookware for yourself.
> The H china is a lovely idea. And so is the book. A special book of poetry, with lovely illustrations?


I requested a book because my husband is very thoughtful with his gifting, so this will give him a chance to pick something out for me that I'll actually read! I've sadly only read one book since I became pregnant, and I used to be such a voracious reader. I think I'd appreciate a piece of fiction that I could really get lost in.


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> My husband needs to step up his gift game. I always get homemade cards for Mother’s Day! Which I adore.
> In general, my husband does not give gifts. He gives me amazing gifts every few years and then nothing inbetween. Take what I can get I guess.
> Agree appliances are not gifts! A lot of friends do trips or renovations together in lieu of gifts. I would not let my husband claim either of those are gifts!


Homemade cards are so sweet! My sister does this and I actually keep most of the cards we receive. My husband hates it because it's clutter, but I hide them away and keep these for years  An amazing gift every few years is definitely something! My husband got me an amazing piece of art a couple years ago and that was much appreciated,  but I was ready for my next gift a few months later, haha. If my husband ever gifted me a special piece of VCA, which will never happen, then I could probably go a year or more  

Do you pick out gifts yourself and tell him what you got?


----------



## keodi

dcooney4 said:


> I have a bit of a dilemma. I was looking and the Coach  Charlie Bucket bag. Hubby said I should get it and he would pay for it for Mother’s Day. Showed it to my daughter because I was not sure what color to go with as I don’t need more black. She said white or brown but then said don’t you have a more expensive bucket already , why do you want it? I do it is the LV Petite bucket but you have to be so careful with all that vachetta. Now I am not sure what to do ? Any suggestions?


accept your gift


----------



## baghabitz34

dcooney4 said:


> Do you know what your getting for Mother’s Day?


I bought a bag from Arayla. They’re located in California. I’ll post pics when I get it.


----------



## Katinahat

Rhl2987 said:


> I requested a book because my husband is very thoughtful with his gifting, so this will give him a chance to pick something out for me that I'll actually read! I've sadly only read one book since I became pregnant, and I used to be such a voracious reader. I think I'd appreciate a piece of fiction that I could really get lost in.


I remember thinking I’d never be able to read a book again! Those days do return I promise! I even read lots of books on holidays once my children were able to play together in the pool at hotels! It does come back and you’ll be less tired. 

In a work setting, I always tell parents having particular difficulties that every thing is just a phase and that they will one day suddenly look back and realise that the difficulty which consumed them for a while has now passed. 

I read all the time and love it all the more now!


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> I remember thinking I’d never be able to read a book again! Those days do return I promise! I even read lots of books on holidays once my children were able to play together in the pool at hotels! It does come back and you’ll be less tired.
> 
> In a work setting, I always tell parents having particular difficulties that every thing is just a phase and that they will one day suddenly look back and realise that the difficulty which consumed them for a while has now passed.
> 
> I read all the time and love it all the more now!


I used to realize that. Every time I had a problem while raising my kids, I always figured it out and it passed.


----------



## Katinahat

lynne_ross said:


> My husband needs to step up his gift game. I always get homemade cards for Mother’s Day! Which I adore.
> In general, my husband does not give gifts. He gives me amazing gifts every few years and then nothing inbetween. Take what I can get I guess.
> Agree appliances are not gifts! A lot of friends do trips or renovations together in lieu of gifts. I would not let my husband claim either of those are gifts!


I gave my husband a surprise trip to Paris for a significant birthday. I’d told him he needed to take time off for childcare as I had to work and no one else was available. Instead, I’d lined up our parents to have the children and we had 3 nights in Paris in a lovely little hotel. We got engaged there many years ago so it was really special. I know he was really touched by this gift. 

I think gift buying and giving probably depends on knowing the recipient and the relationship. If it will make their heart sing then it’s fine to give a particular present that other people might not understand or value in the same way. As tPFers bags are always going to hit the spot but I know lots of people who wouldn’t “get” this.


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> I gave my husband a surprise trip to Paris for a significant birthday. I’d told him he needed to take time off for childcare as I had to work and no one else was available. Instead, I’d lined up our parents to have the children and we had 3 nights in Paris in a lovely little hotel. We got engaged there many years ago so it was really special. I know he was really touched by this gift.
> 
> I think gift buying and giving probably depends on knowing the recipient and the relationship. If it will make their heart sing then it’s fine to give a particular present that other people might not understand or value in the same way. As tPFers bags are always going to hit the spot but I know lots of people who wouldn’t “get” this.


Spectacular Paris trip gift!


----------



## lynne_ross

Katinahat said:


> I gave my husband a surprise trip to Paris for a significant birthday. I’d told him he needed to take time off for childcare as I had to work and no one else was available. Instead, I’d lined up our parents to have the children and we had 3 nights in Paris in a lovely little hotel. We got engaged there many years ago so it was really special. I know he was really touched by this gift.
> 
> I think gift buying and giving probably depends on knowing the recipient and the relationship. If it will make their heart sing then it’s fine to give a particular present that other people might not understand or value in the same way. As tPFers bags are always going to hit the spot but I know lots of people who wouldn’t “get” this.


A surprise trip like that is a gift in my mind. That would be the best gift for my husband. He still says the best gift I gave him was a surprise birthday party at a restaurant many years ago. 

I was more referring to when some couples decide to go on a trip in lieu of giving gifts. To me that would not pass as a gift from my husband since we can afford to travel and are more limited by time. If someone could give me time to travel more that would be the greatest gift!


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> Homemade cards are so sweet! My sister does this and I actually keep most of the cards we receive. My husband hates it because it's clutter, but I hide them away and keep these for years  An amazing gift every few years is definitely something! My husband got me an amazing piece of art a couple years ago and that was much appreciated,  but I was ready for my next gift a few months later, haha. If my husband ever gifted me a special piece of VCA, which will never happen, then I could probably go a year or more
> 
> Do you pick out gifts yourself and tell him what you got?


I throw all the cards out! I display them for a week or 2 then in the garbage they go. I take a picture of my favourite ones to keep digital copy. 

As for gifts, for specific occasions he asks me to pick things out exactly and he buys it. But for random gifts he picks out himself. He knows what things I like and for say vca jewellery he will just message my SA to ask her to pick something I have said I like.


----------



## Katinahat

lynne_ross said:


> A surprise trip like that is a gift in my mind. That would be the best gift for my husband. He still says the best gift I gave him was a surprise birthday party at a restaurant many years ago.
> 
> I was more referring to when some couples decide to go on a trip in lieu of giving gifts. To me that would not pass as a gift from my husband since we can afford to travel and are more limited by time. If someone could give me time to travel more that would be the greatest gift!


I’m totally with you on that. Time is such a precious thing and often so hard to come by!


----------



## dcooney4

keodi said:


> accept your gift


Thank you I did.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> I gave my husband a surprise trip to Paris for a significant birthday. I’d told him he needed to take time off for childcare as I had to work and no one else was available. Instead, I’d lined up our parents to have the children and we had 3 nights in Paris in a lovely little hotel. We got engaged there many years ago so it was really special. I know he was really touched by this gift.
> 
> I think gift buying and giving probably depends on knowing the recipient and the relationship. If it will make their heart sing then it’s fine to give a particular present that other people might not understand or value in the same way. As tPFers bags are always going to hit the spot but I know lots of people who wouldn’t “get” this.


Well said!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> I know… weekends aren't much different from weekdays, are they? The days all seem to run into each other, unless you're needing to go to a job.
> I only know one day from another because I keep my calendar on my phone. And even though I no longer have appointments, I use the calendar to track UPS & USPS deliveries, so I check it every day.  Mr. PG still keeps a paper calendar, which has been in his desk drawer since mid-March, so he never has ANY idea what day it is! Very disorienting.


haha! I keep a paper calendar (Moleskin) and it is a mess of crossings-out and now multiple zoom appointments every day. I am more over-scheduled than ever!


----------



## momasaurus

Rhl2987 said:


> Okay, now that is a genius idea. I have NEVER thought to put my delivery dates into my calendar! That would help me so I no longer have to continue to search for emails and track the deliveries for delivery dates. I love that!


I don't track things. Everything is a surprise now! My memory is shot anyway.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Congratulations on the outs! I understand about not being motivated. Please don’t be hard on yourself. It takes a lot of effort to keep people fed and alive, keeping kids cared for or homeschooled, keeping older parents safe/provided for, navigate the stress of procuring groceries and supplies whether in person or by delivery service/online orders and still move forward a day at a time with all the Covid threats and uncertainty. It is a big emotional weight/stress to bear. Sending hugs.


You summed it up perfectly. We all need to be gentle with ourselves.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> *Getting rid of stuff I am not using makes me feel better, too*. I hope your funk lifts soon.


I totally get that! I'd love to get rid of stuff by donating it to local thrift shops, but of course they aren't open. And I don't want to pile up a big heap of things for "someday," because our house isn't very big and I'm working hard to keep our environment beautiful and nurturing.
So I'm mentally putting things into virtual heaps.


----------



## ElainePG

Vintage Leather said:


> Accessories in - 2
> *(Are masks considered accessories? If so, that number is higher.)*
> Accessories out - 3
> 
> I need to post and sell more, but I'm tired and not motivated.


I post all my income/expenses in Quicken, and I'm coding masks as "medical." Because as far as I'm concerned, that's what they are. Makes no difference if they're made of pretty fabric, and have little flowers all over them.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> It actually doesn’t hold a lot, but will hold basics.  I have here my BV wallet, a BV 8-slot card case with small zippered compartment at the back, a pack of tissue and a pouch that holds my keys.   My iPhone 11 with Apple silicone case fits in the back albeit a tight squeeze (I took the photo with another phone, a Samsung that is pictured in one of the last photos just for illustration).  Btw, I added the back pocket (with Massaccesi you can ask for modifications/additions).
> 
> The bag has 3 slots for cards and a small pocket.  I didn’t fill them up in the photos.
> View attachment 4721831
> 
> View attachment 4721830
> 
> View attachment 4721832


Thank you for the bag spill. I'm surprised how much this holds!
Don't you just love that Marco lets you add a back pocket? I find mine so useful on my MM Luna. Now I can't imagine owning any bag without one!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I totally get that! I'd love to get rid of stuff by donating it to local thrift shops, but of course they aren't open. And I don't want to pile up a big heap of things for "someday," because our house isn't very big and I'm working hard to keep our environment beautiful and nurturing.
> So I'm mentally putting things into virtual heaps.


You could always make a written list and state where they are stored until ready to donate.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> I totally get that! I'd love to get rid of stuff by donating it to local thrift shops, but of course they aren't open. And I don't want to pile up a big heap of things for "someday," because our house isn't very big and I'm working hard to keep our environment beautiful and nurturing.
> So I'm mentally putting things into virtual heaps.


I have bags full of stuff in the garage waiting until I can donate. Yesterday I cleaned out all leftover storage containers I'm not using. I had almost ordered more before I cleaned out the shelf and realized we have plenty.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Thank you,
> 
> I'm still hoping to 'invest' in some more jewellery. I'm really _enjoying _my existing jewellery atm - and considering the price of bags better value C per W, and it takes up less space. My excuses anyway
> 
> If I had to list accessories and and *RTW YTD* it would be a little more substantial. I had already bought quite a few things in Edinburgh in Dec including full price cashmere and silk so I'm supposed to be better this year.
> 
> I find Summer clothes find me and I've already bought these for my wardrobe without even trying.
> 
> 3 x SS H silk carres (90s) (all on list)
> 
> *Jan *
> Silk floral maxi-dress (on my list and bought in the sale). It's a AW dress but I don't care, especially in Scotland where it's nearly always AW. - already worn
> Striped navy jersey dress (fits my H Jungle Love Rainbow 90 perfectly) - great for work (_if_ I was going to work that is) - haven't worn
> *Feb*
> Gucci Made to Order Flora shirt/blouse (always on my list and finally mine). Already worn
> *March*
> 2 silk blouses (both 'extras' and 70% from the sale) - already worn
> Burberry wool/leather reefer/peacoat (DH present) - worn almost every day since given
> *April*
> Silk PJs (naughty spontaneous 'extra' in the sale) - not worn yet
> 
> Apart from DH's present which was AW but I've been wearing probably non-stop. I can see from this list what I'm really into in my own little fashion phase.
> 
> Floral
> Floaty
> Silk
> Shine
> Sheer
> Volume
> Chokers
> Shawls
> Hats and hairbands
> Boots
> 
> Colour -
> muted greyed tones / bright sherbets
> fantasy Victorian country 'orphan' / late-'60s early 1970s artist/actress
> Dorothea Tanning paintings/ _The Thirteenth Tale_ film. Marianne Faithful/Ali McGraw/ Cybil Shepherd/Melanie Safka.
> 
> I can also see which bags and scarves that will make my rotation.
> Mousselines
> appropriately coloured 90s
> H Etain/black Maxi DS
> BV gunmetal hobo
> Gucci Lage grey Bamboo T-Hs
> Gucci black patent and suede BTH
> Gucci half-moons x 3 (brown suede, brown leather, black canvas/tan leather)
> H Evie
> Guccis Tan nubuck Disco
> Trussardi rust hobo
> wooden and 'odd' jewellery/charms
> 
> 
> I hope I get a chance to wear them. I guess I just have to put them on!


I love your "fashion phase" analysis. Especially the cultural references to Marianne Faithful/Ali McGraw/Cybil Shepherd. And Melanie, of course. All so lovely. So glad they haven't been forgotten! 

And now I have "Lay Down" running through my head. And I want to light a bunch of candles. Not a bad thing!


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> I hope that it goes well and they've done an excellent job with any new processes in place to keep you and other patients there safe!


Thank you so much.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I have a bit of a dilemma. I was looking and the Coach  Charlie Bucket bag. Hubby said I should get it and he would pay for it for Mother’s Day. Showed it to my daughter because I was not sure what color to go with as I don’t need more black. She said white or brown but then said don’t you have a more expensive bucket already , why do you want it? I do it is the LV Petite bucket but you have to be so careful with all that vachetta. Now I am not sure what to do ? Any suggestions?


Wasn't the Coach Charlie going to be more of a carefree bag that you could wipe down easily? So it wouldn't orphan your LV… it would just replace it for a while.


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> Thank you all for the lovely advice, and for telling me to steer clear of appliances for gifts, haha! It's helpful advice. Now I'm feeling bad that I got my husband a Kitchenaid mixer for Christmas, but I did also get him a Canada goose jacket and a photo album. I think he liked his gifts!
> 
> I spoke to my husband and *we've decided to revamp our living room in lieu of gifts for the remainder of the year, probably until Christmas. So that is both our birthdays anniversary, and Mother's Day and Father's Day gifts.* It is something we will both be really happy with and it's going to be fairly expensive. I love CB2 so we'll likely use that room as the first to fully embrace midcentury modern style because our house is modern and I just love that style. I haven't done anything with our bedroom yet because I wasn't happy with the design that was done for me, but I got a full refund! I have to decide if I want to go back and try a different designer or have my friend help me. She offered, and I love the casual yet stylish look of her home, but she also has a lot going on so I don't want to be a burden right now. I still want to do the bedroom and now also the living room. We started listing our living room furniture already!


This sounds like a beautiful solution. You and your husband will be working on it together, it will be something you will both enjoy, and it will NOT (repeat, NOT) be an appliance!!!


----------



## ElainePG

baghabitz34 said:


> I bought a bag from Arayla. They’re located in California. I’ll post pics when I get it.


Excited to see. I don't know this company!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> haha! I keep a paper calendar (Moleskin) and it is a mess of crossings-out and now *multiple zoom appointments every day*. I am more over-scheduled than ever!


How are you feeling about Zoom meetings? I read an article in the NY Times saying that video conferencing was psychologically weird (I'm summarizing here) because the audio and visual cues were all slightly off. So we're all more tired than ever after a Zoom meeting.
I don't do them very often, but this made some sense to me.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> You could always make a written list and state where they are stored until ready to donate.


Genius! That's just what I'll do.   

Much better than my current system: keep the stinkin' list in my head, and review it, like, every five minutes.


----------



## ElainePG

.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Wasn't the Coach Charlie going to be more of a carefree bag that you could wipe down easily? So it wouldn't orphan your LV… it would just replace it for a while.


No I just like it and will use it as a knock about bag.


----------



## dcooney4

Elaine I think it was Katinahat that was thinking of it in the signature for a wipeable bag. I am going to use the pebbled leather my mom gave me for when I first start going out.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Elaine I think it was Katinahat that was thinking of it in the signature for a wipeable bag. I am going to use the pebbled leather my mom gave me for when I first start going out.


Oh, that's right. Ugh. Where's my brain? I know I put it someplace…   

The pebbled leather sounds like an excellent choice.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> I love your "fashion phase" analysis. Especially the cultural references to Marianne Faithful/Ali McGraw/Cybil Shepherd. And Melanie, of course. All so lovely. So glad they haven't been forgotten!
> 
> And now I have "Lay Down" running through my head. And I want to light a bunch of candles. Not a bad thing!



_Fantastic_ song, amazing voice. It sort of makes me want to cry.  It seems to sum up the more positive and side of the late-1960s.  I know there was a darker side to that time too.

My mother bought Melanie's 1980s album (was it '88?) and I back-tracked from there. I think she relaunched her career around then after years of substance issues (as did MF - who also has a unique voice and talent).

These women had fantastic, unique, personal style even off-duty, and I'm sure never thought of hiring stylists.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Oh, that's right. Ugh. Where's my brain? I know I put it someplace…
> 
> The pebbled leather sounds like an excellent choice.


There are a lot of us in this group. It does get confusing specially if more than one person likes the same bag.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> How are you feeling about Zoom meetings? I read an article in the NY Times saying that video conferencing was psychologically weird (I'm summarizing here) because the audio and visual cues were all slightly off. So we're all more tired than ever after a Zoom meeting.
> I don't do them very often, but this made some sense to me.



I think it's true. I am having to write a report on these issues. 

When you see everyone in front of you at once there are so many more non-verbal clues. It is also easier to know when to speak. 

The hierarchy is interesting too regards visuals. Colleagues all 'enter' with their cameras on but I have to request people I'm managing turn them on (perhaps I'm intimidating?). However, it's harder for anyone to hide or chat among themselves.


----------



## Katinahat

ElainePG said:


> How are you feeling about Zoom meetings? I read an article in the NY Times saying that video conferencing was psychologically weird (I'm summarizing here) because the audio and visual cues were all slightly off. So we're all more tired than ever after a Zoom meeting.
> I don't do them very often, but this made some sense to me.



I sometimes have as many as 4 video meetings in a day that last about an hour each mostly with adults but not exclusively. That’s why I’m not using video calling with friends all that often. Weekends are a relief! 

It’s so static as well sitting still staring at a screen. I have to remind myself to move about or it’s like a long haul flight!

It’s also much harder to read the nonverbal clues to look after people‘s well-being when it’s all done remotely.


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> Elaine I think it was Katinahat that was thinking of it in the signature for a wipeable bag. I am going to use the pebbled leather my mom gave me for when I first start going out.





ElainePG said:


> Oh, that's right. Ugh. Where's my brain? I know I put it someplace…
> 
> The pebbled leather sounds like an excellent choice.





dcooney4 said:


> There are a lot of us in this group. It does get confusing specially if more than one person likes the same bag.



Very easily done and there are definitely several people talking about the Charlie. It was me thinking about wiping it down 

I’m still undecided!


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> Very easily done and there are definitely several people talking about the Charlie. It was me thinking about wiping it down
> 
> I’m still undecided!


Raising my hand as another undecided on the Charlie. I have a So Kelly which has a similar bucket shape, albeit slightly smaller than the Charlie. I like the black with gold HW version and I don’t need more black bags at the moment. I saw a previously offered deep red version  and that colour doesn’t appear on any of the locally available offerings (with the 30% discount). Also, I have a convertible Massai Cut shoulder bag/crossbody I enjoy wearing. => Analysis paralysis and I am pausing.  It is a pretty bag. Pics from the internet.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Very easily done and there are definitely several people talking about the Charlie. It was me thinking about wiping it down
> 
> I’m still undecided!


I will let you know weight wise how it feels for mine once it is Mother’s Day here. It is still not that cheap so if you’re not crazy for it you could probably find something for way less as a wipe down or washable bag.


----------



## jblended

Can I put something personal in here as it is a safer place to do so? 
I seem to have a pinched nerve in my neck that is causing me excruciating pain in my right arm, along with numbness in my fingers. I don't know what I did to cause this, but this is my dominant hand and I'm struggling to do basic things. Typing this is taking forever. 

I'm going to have to see a surgeon today and hope that surgery is not what is required, and that there is some other way to rehab this issue. I do not want to be in a hospital, taking x-rays, seeing a doctor and physiotherapist- too many people, too much risk. 
Besides, I've just recovered from my last surgery in Jan, my mother is still recovering from her surgery in late March. So many of my friends have covid that I have begun hysterically laughing when people say we should re-open everything (they don't understand the ease and speed of contagion). 
I can't cope with the overwhelm. Life refuses to let up and I am so tired. I need my right hand to work. Not having proper control over it for the last day has been sobering.

I just want to go for a long walk, play with my cats and enjoy my bags! That feels soooo far away.


----------



## Rhl2987

Katinahat said:


> I remember thinking I’d never be able to read a book again! Those days do return I promise! I even read lots of books on holidays once my children were able to play together in the pool at hotels! It does come back and you’ll be less tired.
> 
> In a work setting, I always tell parents having particular difficulties that every thing is just a phase and that they will one day suddenly look back and realise that the difficulty which consumed them for a while has now passed.
> 
> I read all the time and love it all the more now!


Thank you! This is so sweet! I really can't wait. Truly, I just need to prioritize the last 30 minutes of each day and I could slowly make my way through a book. It's just habit now to watch a show with my husband or be on my phone. I really only get 1 hour between when my daughter goes to bed and when I want to go to bed. Not much time to myself!

This weekend I was feeling quite bummed from the same old, but today we bought a nice patio set off Craigslist and it was fantastic to eat dinner outside together. I can't imagine eating inside again with such great weather, particularly in the evening. It was a real pick-me-up!


----------



## Rhl2987

Katinahat said:


> I gave my husband a surprise trip to Paris for a significant birthday. I’d told him he needed to take time off for childcare as I had to work and no one else was available. Instead, I’d lined up our parents to have the children and we had 3 nights in Paris in a lovely little hotel. We got engaged there many years ago so it was really special. I know he was really touched by this gift.
> 
> I think gift buying and giving probably depends on knowing the recipient and the relationship. If it will make their heart sing then it’s fine to give a particular present that other people might not understand or value in the same way. As tPFers bags are always going to hit the spot but I know lots of people who wouldn’t “get” this.


That is a beautiful, beautiful surprise.


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> I throw all the cards out! I display them for a week or 2 then in the garbage they go. I take a picture of my favourite ones to keep digital copy.
> 
> As for gifts, for specific occasions he asks me to pick things out exactly and he buys it. But for random gifts he picks out himself. He knows what things I like and for say vca jewellery he will just message my SA to ask her to pick something I have said I like.


I love that for gifts!


----------



## Rhl2987

jblended said:


> Can I put something personal in here as it is a safer place to do so?
> I seem to have a pinched nerve in my neck that is causing me excruciating pain in my right arm, along with numbness in my fingers. I don't know what I did to cause this, but this is my dominant hand and I'm struggling to do basic things. Typing this is taking forever.
> 
> I'm going to have to see a surgeon today and hope that surgery is not what is required, and that there is some other way to rehab this issue. I do not want to be in a hospital, taking x-rays, seeing a doctor and physiotherapist- too many people, too much risk.
> Besides, I've just recovered from my last surgery in Jan, my mother is still recovering from her surgery in late March. So many of my friends have covid that I have begun hysterically laughing when people say we should re-open everything (they don't understand the ease and speed of contagion).
> I can't cope with the overwhelm. Life refuses to let up and I am so tired. I need my right hand to work. Not having proper control over it for the last day has been sobering.
> 
> I just want to go for a long walk, play with my cats and enjoy my bags! That feels soooo far away.


I'm so sorry to hear that. It sounds incredibly difficult but adding a pinched nerve on top of everything else is just terrible. Please keep us posted and I hope it won't require surgery.

Are you having to take sick time since it's truly difficult to type? I've had neck problems in the past and it shocked me how one set of muscles being injured could make it so you can't move your entire body. I'm so sorry this is happening to you.


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> How are you feeling about Zoom meetings? I read an article in the NY Times saying that video conferencing was psychologically weird (I'm summarizing here) because the audio and visual cues were all slightly off. So we're all more tired than ever after a Zoom meeting.
> I don't do them very often, but this made some sense to me.


They are tiring. I can tell because I'm tired after having calls with friends! Luckily, I don't do many for work. But that was a good reminder to let me know why I feel so drained after these calls that aren't even for work.


----------



## Rhl2987

papertiger said:


> I think it's true. I am having to write a report on these issues.
> 
> When you see everyone in front of you at once there are so many more non-verbal clues. It is also easier to know when to speak.
> 
> The hierarchy is interesting too regards visuals. Colleagues all 'enter' with their cameras on but I have to request people I'm managing turn them on (perhaps I'm intimidating?). However, it's harder for anyone to hide or chat among themselves.


Oh how interesting. In my last job, where I managed a lot of people, I wonder what it would have been like doing that all remotely! And managing large projects remotely. It's interesting to think about. I wonder if I would have also had to ask people to turn on their cameras.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> Can I put something personal in here as it is a safer place to do so?
> I seem to have a pinched nerve in my neck that is causing me excruciating pain in my right arm, along with numbness in my fingers. I don't know what I did to cause this, but this is my dominant hand and I'm struggling to do basic things. Typing this is taking forever.
> 
> I'm going to have to see a surgeon today and hope that surgery is not what is required, and that there is some other way to rehab this issue. I do not want to be in a hospital, taking x-rays, seeing a doctor and physiotherapist- too many people, too much risk.
> Besides, I've just recovered from my last surgery in Jan, my mother is still recovering from her surgery in late March. So many of my friends have covid that I have begun hysterically laughing when people say we should re-open everything (they don't understand the ease and speed of contagion).
> I can't cope with the overwhelm. Life refuses to let up and I am so tired. I need my right hand to work. Not having proper control over it for the last day has been sobering.
> 
> I just want to go for a long walk, play with my cats and enjoy my bags! That feels soooo far away.


I'm so sorry. Are you absolutely it is caused by a pinched nerve? I hope the surgeon has a quick easy solution for you. 

It is so scary now. Worrying about being hurt is bad enough without worrying that you could catch a deadly disease while seeking medical care.


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Raising my hand as another undecided on the Charlie. I have a So Kelly which has a similar bucket shape, albeit slightly smaller than the Charlie. I like the black with gold HW version and I don’t need more black bags at the moment. I saw a previously offered deep red version  and that colour doesn’t appear on any of the locally available offerings (with the 30% discount). Also, I have a convertible Massai Cut shoulder bag/crossbody I enjoy wearing. => Analysis paralysis and I am pausing.  It is a pretty bag. Pics from the internet.
> View attachment 4722955
> 
> View attachment 4722956



Another fan of the Charlie - I seem to like all the Coach that look vintage. 

Do you need a Charlie if you already have a So Kelly? 

If you walked into a dept store and saw two fabulously stylish women hovering over make-up counters, one to you left wearing a SO Kelly and one to the left wearing a Charlie, which way would your head turn?


----------



## papertiger

Rhl2987 said:


> Oh how interesting. In my last job, where I managed a lot of people, I wonder what it would have been like doing that all remotely! And managing large projects remotely. It's interesting to think about. I wonder if I would have also had to ask people to turn on their cameras.



It's also a challenge globally because I don't always know the online culture of certain countries/regions/ages. I think most successful meetings are ones where the ground is level for all. If all the cameras are on it takes a sec to see everyone's engaged (or not) nodding their heads in agreement (or not) looking quizzical (or taking notes). Meetings are not about a prepared speech and see ya later, so those that are tying to get a point across can't gage the room or know when to move on if there are no visual clues and no-one is going to interrupt a speaker (especially line-manager) by saying OK/yep/got it/could you say that again?. They are less likely to use 'Chat' too but are going to wait   for a pause.  

In online classes the same behaviour seems to reflect the students' presumption that a physical class they can't be seen sitting at the back, but IRL you _can_ see them all.  

I still think Zoom/Teams/Skype meetings are easier than email tennis or WtsAp - we all know from texts, even tPF posts how easy it is to misinterpret or miss the meaning behind quickly written words.


----------



## papertiger

jblended said:


> Can I put something personal in here as it is a safer place to do so?
> I seem to have a pinched nerve in my neck that is causing me excruciating pain in my right arm, along with numbness in my fingers. I don't know what I did to cause this, but this is my dominant hand and I'm struggling to do basic things. Typing this is taking forever.
> 
> I'm going to have to see a surgeon today and hope that surgery is not what is required, and that there is some other way to rehab this issue. I do not want to be in a hospital, taking x-rays, seeing a doctor and physiotherapist- too many people, too much risk.
> Besides, I've just recovered from my last surgery in Jan, my mother is still recovering from her surgery in late March. So many of my friends have covid that I have begun hysterically laughing when people say we should re-open everything (they don't understand the ease and speed of contagion).
> I can't cope with the overwhelm. Life refuses to let up and I am so tired. I need my right hand to work. Not having proper control over it for the last day has been sobering.
> 
> I just want to go for a long walk, play with my cats and enjoy my bags! That feels soooo far away.



When I played music (for a living) I would get Carpel Tunnel Syndrome from all the rehearsing and playing. My instrument was very heavy on one side of my neck, shoulder and back, plus all the tension that goes with performance.... At one point I thought I'd never play agin. I was offered surgery, but before taking that route went for a course of  Rolfing (as in Ida Rolf) as well as taking up Ashtanga yoga. That was 10 years ago and I never went for surgery.

One of the most important things is to stop doing what brought it on. Have you also thought about voice-recognition software for your computer? It's been available for more than 20 years, was developed for people with severe disabilities and gets to be pretty accurate and you may only have to amend the odd word.


----------



## jblended

So, after a few hours of stressing out, I came to my senses and phoned the hospital and told them straight up that I'm nervous about exposure to covid so I do not want to physically go in for a consultation.
They cancelled my appointment immediately and instead arranged for the doctor to give me a consultation over video call (free of charge to boot!). Now I've got my diagnosis (cubital tunnel syndrome), instructions on pain killers to take, and some exercises to do over the next couple of days. If I don't improve by the end of the week, I'll have to physically go in for a proper examination to make sure it's nothing worse.
The doc said that some people heal completely in a few weeks, others need a few months, but at any rate, the pain should reduce significantly in days with his suggestions.

I'm relieved anyhow and very grateful for the doctor's willingness to have a video call over an actual consult. I think the hospital really wants to reduce patient visits, too.



Rhl2987 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that. It sounds incredibly difficult but adding a pinched nerve on top of everything else is just terrible. Please keep us posted and I hope it won't require surgery.
> 
> Are you having to take sick time since it's truly difficult to type? I've had neck problems in the past and it shocked me how one set of muscles being injured could make it so you can't move your entire body. I'm so sorry this is happening to you.



Thank you so much.  I know what you mean about neck muscles affecting your entire body. We hardly ever notice how those muscles and nerves impact every little thing. I don't know how F1 racers tolerate those G-forces.



whateve said:


> I'm so sorry. Are you absolutely it is caused by a pinched nerve? I hope the surgeon has a quick easy solution for you.
> 
> It is so scary now. Worrying about being hurt is bad enough without worrying that you could catch a deadly disease while seeking medical care.



Honestly, I'm usually able to take injuries on the chin, but with covid and the real-life examples of my friends catching it, I'm finding it hard to believe my rotten luck in needing to constantly visit one doctor or another, lol.
However, as always, all I can do is my best. I need to stop reacting with panic because it prevents clear thinking.

*Edit*: Sorry I forgot to answer your question. The person I initially spoke to at the hospital told me it was a pinched nerve in my neck and scheduled my appointment with the surgeon. I had assumed he knew what he was saying because he delivered the news with such certainty. I wish I hadn't just taken his word for it because it caused me to stress and panic about the potential surgery/ expenses/ impact to my work.
However, now after having a video consult with the surgeon who took me through various movements whilst he watched, the surgeon thinks I likely put pressure on the ulnal nerve around my elbow, and that it needs gliding exercises to release it. This is a much more promising diagnosis than the initial one I received.



papertiger said:


> When I played music (for a living) I would get Carpel Tunnel Syndrome from all the rehearsing and playing. My instrument was very heavy on one side of my neck, shoulder and back, plus all the tension that goes with performance.... At one point I thought I'd never play agin. I was offered surgery, but before taking that route went for a course of  Rolfing (as in Ida Rolf) as well as taking up Ashtanga yoga. That was 10 years ago and I never went for surgery.
> 
> One of the most important things is to stop doing what brought it on. Have you also thought about voice-recognition software for your computer? It's been available for more than 20 years, was developed for people with severe disabilities and gets to be pretty accurate and you may only have to amend the odd word.


How wonderful that you were a professional musician. I'm in awe! Glad you didn't need surgery. I'll look into Rolfing, thank you very much for the suggestions.
Also, you hit the nail on the head! I've just been diagnosed with cubital tunnel syndrome. Not sure what I did wrong to cause it, as it just hit me out of nowhere, but the doctor I spoke to said it's actually fairly common and can be caused even by sleeping in the wrong position.

Thank you all so much for rallying around me.


----------



## papertiger

jblended said:


> So, after a few hours of stressing out, I came to my senses and phoned the hospital and told them straight up that I'm nervous about exposure to covid so I do not want to physically go in for a consultation.
> They cancelled my appointment immediately and instead arranged for the doctor to give me a consultation over video call (free of charge to boot!). Now I've got my diagnosis (cubital tunnel syndrome), instructions on pain killers to take, and some exercises to do over the next couple of days. If I don't improve by the end of the week, I'll have to physically go in for a proper examination to make sure it's nothing worse.
> The doc said that some people heal completely in a few weeks, others need a few months, but at any rate, the pain should reduce significantly in days with his suggestions.
> 
> I'm relieved anyhow and very grateful for the doctor's willingness to have a video call over an actual consult. I think the hospital really wants to reduce patient visits, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.  I know what you mean about neck muscles affecting your entire body. We hardly ever notice how those muscles and nerves impact every little thing. I don't know how F1 racers tolerate those G-forces.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I'm usually able to take injuries on the chin, but with covid and the real-life examples of my friends catching it, I'm finding it hard to believe my rotten luck in needing to constantly visit one doctor or another, lol.
> However, as always, all I can do is my best. I need to stop reacting with panic because it prevents clear thinking.
> 
> *Edit*: Sorry I forgot to answer your question. The person I initially spoke to at the hospital told me it was a pinched nerve in my neck and scheduled my appointment with the surgeon. I had assumed he knew what he was saying because he delivered the news with such certainty. I wish I hadn't just taken his word for it because it caused me to stress and panic about the potential surgery/ expenses/ impact to my work.
> However, now after having a video consult with the surgeon who took me through various movements whilst he watched, the surgeon thinks I likely put pressure on the ulnal nerve around my elbow, and that it needs gliding exercises to release it. This is a much more promising diagnosis than the initial one I received.
> 
> 
> How wonderful that you were a professional musician. I'm in awe! Glad you didn't need surgery. I'll look into Rolfing, thank you very much for the suggestions.
> Also, you hit the nail on the head! I've just been diagnosed with cubital tunnel syndrome. Not sure what I did wrong to cause it, as it just hit me out of nowhere, but the doctor I spoke to said it's actually fairly common and can be caused even by sleeping in the wrong position.
> 
> Thank you all so much for rallying around me.



 

There you go, not so much bag twins and syndrome twins.

Relieved for you with this later diagnosis, I know exactly what you're feeling, the good and bad. Now you only have to get better.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> How are you feeling about Zoom meetings? I read an article in the NY Times saying that video conferencing was psychologically weird (I'm summarizing here) because the audio and visual cues were all slightly off. So we're all more tired than ever after a Zoom meeting.
> I don't do them very often, but this made some sense to me.


That Times article was spot on. Zoom fatigue is a new syndrome. My first one-on-one was so exhausting I had to lie down afterwards. It has gotten better, but it still drains your energy in inexplicable ways. You get nothing back from the screen, it's not at all like being in the same room, i talk too loudly, there is a time lag, I am looking for clues/cues from a head and torso, the sound is awful. FaceTime is marginally better for one-on-one. Larger zooms are more manageable, and my tai chi teacher is managing to teach online. It is better if you already have an IRL relationship with the people, I think.
I'm even tired of zoom cocktails, but what else is there?


----------



## momasaurus

jblended said:


> Can I put something personal in here as it is a safer place to do so?
> I seem to have a pinched nerve in my neck that is causing me excruciating pain in my right arm, along with numbness in my fingers. I don't know what I did to cause this, but this is my dominant hand and I'm struggling to do basic things. Typing this is taking forever.
> 
> I'm going to have to see a surgeon today and hope that surgery is not what is required, and that there is some other way to rehab this issue. I do not want to be in a hospital, taking x-rays, seeing a doctor and physiotherapist- too many people, too much risk.
> Besides, I've just recovered from my last surgery in Jan, my mother is still recovering from her surgery in late March. So many of my friends have covid that I have begun hysterically laughing when people say we should re-open everything (they don't understand the ease and speed of contagion).
> I can't cope with the overwhelm. Life refuses to let up and I am so tired. I need my right hand to work. Not having proper control over it for the last day has been sobering.
> 
> I just want to go for a long walk, play with my cats and enjoy my bags! That feels soooo far away.


I hope you can avoid surgery. Good luck. Just focus on treating your pinched nerve right now.
EDIT: So glad for your news. It's great to have a plan and a timeline. You can do this!


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> So, after a few hours of stressing out, I came to my senses and phoned the hospital and told them straight up that I'm nervous about exposure to covid so I do not want to physically go in for a consultation.
> They cancelled my appointment immediately and instead arranged for the doctor to give me a consultation over video call (free of charge to boot!). Now I've got my diagnosis (cubital tunnel syndrome), instructions on pain killers to take, and some exercises to do over the next couple of days. If I don't improve by the end of the week, I'll have to physically go in for a proper examination to make sure it's nothing worse.
> The doc said that some people heal completely in a few weeks, others need a few months, but at any rate, the pain should reduce significantly in days with his suggestions.
> 
> I'm relieved anyhow and very grateful for the doctor's willingness to have a video call over an actual consult. I think the hospital really wants to reduce patient visits, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.  I know what you mean about neck muscles affecting your entire body. We hardly ever notice how those muscles and nerves impact every little thing. I don't know how F1 racers tolerate those G-forces.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I'm usually able to take injuries on the chin, but with covid and the real-life examples of my friends catching it, I'm finding it hard to believe my rotten luck in needing to constantly visit one doctor or another, lol.
> However, as always, all I can do is my best. I need to stop reacting with panic because it prevents clear thinking.
> 
> *Edit*: Sorry I forgot to answer your question. The person I initially spoke to at the hospital told me it was a pinched nerve in my neck and scheduled my appointment with the surgeon. I had assumed he knew what he was saying because he delivered the news with such certainty. I wish I hadn't just taken his word for it because it caused me to stress and panic about the potential surgery/ expenses/ impact to my work.
> However, now after having a video consult with the surgeon who took me through various movements whilst he watched, the surgeon thinks I likely put pressure on the ulnal nerve around my elbow, and that it needs gliding exercises to release it. This is a much more promising diagnosis than the initial one I received.
> 
> 
> How wonderful that you were a professional musician. I'm in awe! Glad you didn't need surgery. I'll look into Rolfing, thank you very much for the suggestions.
> Also, you hit the nail on the head! I've just been diagnosed with cubital tunnel syndrome. Not sure what I did wrong to cause it, as it just hit me out of nowhere, but the doctor I spoke to said it's actually fairly common and can be caused even by sleeping in the wrong position.
> 
> Thank you all so much for rallying around me.


So glad it all worked out.


----------



## dcooney4

Elaine the RM crossbody you bought did it have a very long strap?


----------



## lynne_ross

jblended said:


> Can I put something personal in here as it is a safer place to do so?
> I seem to have a pinched nerve in my neck that is causing me excruciating pain in my right arm, along with numbness in my fingers. I don't know what I did to cause this, but this is my dominant hand and I'm struggling to do basic things. Typing this is taking forever.
> 
> I'm going to have to see a surgeon today and hope that surgery is not what is required, and that there is some other way to rehab this issue. I do not want to be in a hospital, taking x-rays, seeing a doctor and physiotherapist- too many people, too much risk.
> Besides, I've just recovered from my last surgery in Jan, my mother is still recovering from her surgery in late March. So many of my friends have covid that I have begun hysterically laughing when people say we should re-open everything (they don't understand the ease and speed of contagion).
> I can't cope with the overwhelm. Life refuses to let up and I am so tired. I need my right hand to work. Not having proper control over it for the last day has been sobering.
> 
> I just want to go for a long walk, play with my cats and enjoy my bags! That feels soooo far away.


Oh no. I hope you get answers on what is going on.


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> So, after a few hours of stressing out, I came to my senses and phoned the hospital and told them straight up that I'm nervous about exposure to covid so I do not want to physically go in for a consultation.
> They cancelled my appointment immediately and instead arranged for the doctor to give me a consultation over video call (free of charge to boot!). Now I've got my diagnosis (cubital tunnel syndrome), instructions on pain killers to take, and some exercises to do over the next couple of days. If I don't improve by the end of the week, I'll have to physically go in for a proper examination to make sure it's nothing worse.
> The doc said that some people heal completely in a few weeks, others need a few months, but at any rate, the pain should reduce significantly in days with his suggestions.
> 
> I'm relieved anyhow and very grateful for the doctor's willingness to have a video call over an actual consult. I think the hospital really wants to reduce patient visits, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.  I know what you mean about neck muscles affecting your entire body. We hardly ever notice how those muscles and nerves impact every little thing. I don't know how F1 racers tolerate those G-forces.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I'm usually able to take injuries on the chin, but with covid and the real-life examples of my friends catching it, I'm finding it hard to believe my rotten luck in needing to constantly visit one doctor or another, lol.
> However, as always, all I can do is my best. I need to stop reacting with panic because it prevents clear thinking.
> 
> *Edit*: Sorry I forgot to answer your question. The person I initially spoke to at the hospital told me it was a pinched nerve in my neck and scheduled my appointment with the surgeon. I had assumed he knew what he was saying because he delivered the news with such certainty. I wish I hadn't just taken his word for it because it caused me to stress and panic about the potential surgery/ expenses/ impact to my work.
> However, now after having a video consult with the surgeon who took me through various movements whilst he watched, the surgeon thinks I likely put pressure on the ulnal nerve around my elbow, and that it needs gliding exercises to release it. This is a much more promising diagnosis than the initial one I received.
> 
> 
> How wonderful that you were a professional musician. I'm in awe! Glad you didn't need surgery. I'll look into Rolfing, thank you very much for the suggestions.
> Also, you hit the nail on the head! I've just been diagnosed with cubital tunnel syndrome. Not sure what I did wrong to cause it, as it just hit me out of nowhere, but the doctor I spoke to said it's actually fairly common and can be caused even by sleeping in the wrong position.
> 
> Thank you all so much for rallying around me.


Great job on expressing your concerns to the surgeon about going in for your appointment. Best wishes on your treatment and recovery. I hope you feel better soon, physically and mentally.


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Another fan of the Charlie - I seem to like all the Coach that look vintage.
> 
> Do you need a Charlie if you already have a So Kelly?
> 
> If you walked into a dept store and saw two fabulously stylish women hovering over make-up counters, one to you left wearing a SO Kelly and one to the left wearing a Charlie, which way would your head turn?


Thanks papertiger, great questions. I decided in my head I don’t need a Charlie. My heart, however, still beats fast when I see the deep red version. I had other bags on my mind before Covid and they seem incredibly far away and unlikely. I would love to wear and enjoy what I already own. I miss putting full outfits together, as you said earlier, I guess there’s nothing stopping me. I am content to admire the Charlie on others for now. It doesn’t really have a spot in my wardrobe.


----------



## essiedub

Rhl2987 said:


> *Do you pick out gifts yourself and tell him what you got?*



Ok here’s what happened one Christmas... as we pulled out presents from under the tree...we’d find labels “ to daddy from DD” “to essiedub from DH” He’d bought and wrapped gifts to him from us . He got what he wanted and someone was surprised..us! His point was that we buy pretty much whatever we want throughout the year and whatever dorky little thing he may want that we’d never think to gift, would delight him; so he got it.  DD and I are so difficult to buy for and aren't big on surprises, so this also kinda appealed to us.  We started doing this in subsequent years ..”ooh! What’d we get you?” Became just as fun.  occasionally we would  do a real surprise gift from the gifter but because the expectation was eliminated, so was the stress. Sorry, it’s a little weird, but it kind of works for us.


----------



## essiedub

ElainePG said:


> How are you feeling about Zoom meetings? I read an article in the NY Times saying that video conferencing was psychologically weird (I'm summarizing here) because the *audio and visual cues were all slightly off. So we're all more tired than ever after a Zoom meeting*.
> I don't do them very often, but this made some sense to me.


So that’s what it is..I thought it was my friends that were tiring me out maybe it’s a little of both. I belong to a pseudo-book club of about 14 and even in person, one or 2 would drone on and on so multiple side conversations start to happen. We decided todo a zoom meeting and it just “crackled” because of all the concurrent talking..couldn’t hear a thing


----------



## essiedub

jblended said:


> Can I put something personal in here as it is a safer place to do so?
> I seem to have a pinched nerve in my neck that is causing me excruciating pain in my right arm, along with numbness in my fingers. I don't know what I did to cause this, but this is my dominant hand and I'm struggling to do basic things. Typing this is taking forever.
> 
> I'm going to have to see a surgeon today and hope that surgery is not what is required, and that there is some other way to rehab this issue. I do not want to be in a hospital, taking x-rays, seeing a doctor and physiotherapist- too many people, too much risk.
> Besides, I've just recovered from my last surgery in Jan, my mother is still recovering from her surgery in late March. So many of my friends have covid that I have begun hysterically laughing when people say we should re-open everything (they don't understand the ease and speed of contagion).
> I can't cope with the overwhelm. Life refuses to let up and I am so tired. I need my right hand to work. Not having proper control over it for the last day has been sobering.
> 
> I just want to go for a long walk, play with my cats and enjoy my bags! That feels soooo far away.


Oh dear. Hang in there. Sometimes a pinched nerve will slowly unpinch itself over time. I can see why surgery is not desirable. You might want to talk to a GP first (surgeons always recommend surgery) How long has it been?


----------



## essiedub

jblended said:


> So, after a few hours of stressing out, I came to my senses and phoned the hospital and told them straight up that I'm nervous about exposure to covid so I do not want to physically go in for a consultation.
> They cancelled my appointment immediately and instead arranged for the doctor to give me a consultation over video call (free of charge to boot!). Now I've got my diagnosis (cubital tunnel syndrome), instructions on pain killers to take, and some exercises to do over the next couple of days. If I don't improve by the end of the week, I'll have to physically go in for a proper examination to make sure it's nothing worse.
> The doc said that some people heal completely in a few weeks, others need a few months, but at any rate, the pain should reduce significantly in days with his suggestions.
> 
> I'm relieved anyhow and very grateful for the doctor's willingness to have a video call over an actual consult. I think the hospital really wants to reduce patient visits, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.  I know what you mean about neck muscles affecting your entire body. We hardly ever notice how those muscles and nerves impact every little thing. I don't know how F1 racers tolerate those G-forces.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I'm usually able to take injuries on the chin, but with covid and the real-life examples of my friends catching it, I'm finding it hard to believe my rotten luck in needing to constantly visit one doctor or another, lol.
> However, as always, all I can do is my best. I need to stop reacting with panic because it prevents clear thinking.
> 
> *Edit*: Sorry I forgot to answer your question. The person I initially spoke to at the hospital told me it was a pinched nerve in my neck and scheduled my appointment with the surgeon. I had assumed he knew what he was saying because he delivered the news with such certainty. I wish I hadn't just taken his word for it because it caused me to stress and panic about the potential surgery/ expenses/ impact to my work.
> However, now after having a video consult with the surgeon who took me through various movements whilst he watched, the surgeon thinks I likely put pressure on the ulnal nerve around my elbow, and that it needs gliding exercises to release it. This is a much more promising diagnosis than the initial one I received.
> 
> 
> How wonderful that you were a professional musician. I'm in awe! Glad you didn't need surgery. I'll look into Rolfing, thank you very much for the suggestions.
> Also, you hit the nail on the head! I've just been diagnosed with cubital tunnel syndrome. Not sure what I did wrong to cause it, as it just hit me out of nowhere, but the doctor I spoke to said it's actually fairly common and can be caused even by sleeping in the wrong position.
> 
> Thank you all so much for rallying around me.


Good. This looks promising. Hope this works for you . Take it easy.


----------



## whateve

momasaurus said:


> That Times article was spot on. Zoom fatigue is a new syndrome. My first one-on-one was so exhausting I had to lie down afterwards. It has gotten better, but it still drains your energy in inexplicable ways. You get nothing back from the screen, it's not at all like being in the same room, i talk too loudly, there is a time lag, I am looking for clues/cues from a head and torso, the sound is awful. FaceTime is marginally better for one-on-one. Larger zooms are more manageable, and my tai chi teacher is managing to teach online. It is better if you already have an IRL relationship with the people, I think.
> I'm even tired of zoom cocktails, but what else is there?


That's so interesting. I wonder if autistic people wouldn't experience these problems since they don't usually rely on facial cues. We only used Zoom once, and it was mostly just one on one. The biggest problem was the sound cutting out.


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> haha! I keep a paper calendar (Moleskin) and it is a mess of crossings-out and now multiple zoom appointments every day. I am more over-scheduled than ever!


Ha! 
I understand the feeling.. 
I got to thinking - If Covid-19 hadn't happened I'd still be bopping along, just quietly and smelling the flowers (like Ferdinand). I like quiet. I always have. Am I changing because of this? I honestly don't think so, but I have enjoyed the Zoom meetings (for the most part - one I left and won't be back for), and like touching base with friends. 


ElainePG said:


> How are you feeling about Zoom meetings? I read an article in the NY Times saying that video conferencing was psychologically weird (I'm summarizing here) because the audio and visual cues were all slightly off. So we're all more tired than ever after a Zoom meeting.
> I don't do them very often, but this made some sense to me.





essiedub said:


> So that’s what it is..I thought it was my friends that were tiring me out maybe it’s a little of both. I belong to a pseudo-book club of about 14 and even in person, one or 2 would drone on and on so multiple side conversations start to happen. We decided todo a zoom meeting and it just “crackled” because of all the concurrent talking..couldn’t hear a thing


Zoom meetings are different. We are missing visual cues, and there's also a bit of "I'm not sure how this works but we're going ahead anyway". 
After my Monday Z meeting last week, I sent an email to one of the participants:
"I would say that I’m not really the most social of people - introvert-R-me, but it is such a pleasure to ‘see’ and hear you all. I miss having a conversation (*and that’s what zoom is missing*), that starts in one place everyone together, then two or three segue off into a separate conversation, then we come back together. Someone is giggling over on the left, someone has made an aside that maybe no one heard - that’s what I miss."
Yesterday we had some close friends over - we all stayed outside and 6' away - for a glass (or two) of wine around the fire pit. That's the kind of conversation I really miss. I see one friend is a little chilly and I ask if she'd like a blanket for her legs, one needs a bit more wine. These two are talking about C-19 (both are Drs), DH is listening. I'm listening too, but I'm also watching. 
I think I miss being around others as much as conversation.


----------



## Rhl2987

essiedub said:


> Ok here’s what happened one Christmas... as we pulled out presents from under the tree...we’d find labels “ to daddy from DD” “to essiedub from DH” He’d bought and wrapped gifts to him from us . He got what he wanted and someone was surprised..us! His point was that we buy pretty much whatever we want throughout the year and whatever dorky little thing he may want that we’d never think to gift, would delight him; so he got it.  DD and I are so difficult to buy for and aren't big on surprises, so this also kinda appealed to us.  We started doing this in subsequent years ..”ooh! What’d we get you?” Became just as fun.  occasionally we would  do a real surprise gift from the gifter but because the expectation was eliminated, so was the stress. Sorry, it’s a little weird, but it kind of works for us.


No that's very sweet, smart, and saves a lot of headaches. In my husband's family, they just all send links for what they want for Christmas. It feels weird to me, but I participate. Dave still hand selects gifts for them though.


----------



## Rhl2987

Cookiefiend said:


> Ha!
> I understand the feeling..
> I got to thinking - If Covid-19 hadn't happened I'd still be bopping along, just quietly and smelling the flowers (like Ferdinand). I like quiet. I always have. Am I changing because of this? I honestly don't think so, but I have enjoyed the Zoom meetings (for the most part - one I left and won't be back for), and like touching base with friends.
> 
> 
> Zoom meetings are different. We are missing visual cues, and there's also a bit of "I'm not sure how this works but we're going ahead anyway".
> After my Monday Z meeting last week, I sent an email to one of the participants:
> "I would say that I’m not really the most social of people - introvert-R-me, but it is such a pleasure to ‘see’ and hear you all. I miss having a conversation (*and that’s what zoom is missing*), that starts in one place everyone together, then two or three segue off into a separate conversation, then we come back together. Someone is giggling over on the left, someone has made an aside that maybe no one heard - that’s what I miss."
> Yesterday we had some close friends over - we all stayed outside and 6' away - for a glass (or two) of wine around the fire pit. That's the kind of conversation I really miss. I see one friend is a little chilly and I ask if she'd like a blanket for her legs, one needs a bit more wine. These two are talking about C-19 (both are Drs), DH is listening. I'm listening too, but I'm also watching.
> I think I miss being around others as much as conversation.


Gosh that sounds so wonderful. I would do that, but I also don't know that any of my friends would really be up for it! It sounds so, so nice. Do you think you'll try to do it weekly?


----------



## essiedub

Cookiefiend said:


> Ha!. I miss having a *conversation* *that starts in one place everyone together, then two or three segue off into a separate conversation, then we come back together. *Someone is giggling over on the left, someone has made an aside that maybe no one heard - that’s what I miss."
> .


Yeah I get that. That’s the right way for social setting. In our book club, while we should all be discussing the book, separate conversations branch off cuz people have lost interest in the overbearing yakker(s) ..and of course it’s never about the book. There was a “dear abby” yesterday about “woman dominating party” I thought it was written by someone in our group, but alas it was  from someone in Ohio


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> Sorry to hear the lizard was a faux lizard, what are you going to do with it?
> I smiled at the “10 bags researched and not bought,” well done!



The faux lizard isn´t that bad. It´s in a good state, didn´t cost much ( I bought it from a lady I bought a big box full of lots of fabrics, some nice vintage clothes, gloves and belts from and I´m sure she didn´t realize it is not the real thing) and will be nice and easy to use as it seems to be very sturdy. You can even wipe it down without any problems. It won´t be a favourite bag, but it´s ok. One to use without having to care for it. 

I am learning that lots of bags that I find very attractive at one time and then research and hunt down lose their appeal after a few days and I don´t have to have them anymore. They are still pretty and adorable, but not right for me.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> In a work setting, I always tell parents having particular difficulties that every thing is just a phase and that they will one day suddenly look back and realise that the difficulty which consumed them for a while has now passed.


Very wise words, very true words! Thank-you!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> Excited to see. I don't know this company!


Me neither! I´m curious now!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Can I put something personal in here as it is a safer place to do so?
> I seem to have a pinched nerve in my neck that is causing me excruciating pain in my right arm, along with numbness in my fingers. I don't know what I did to cause this, but this is my dominant hand and I'm struggling to do basic things. Typing this is taking forever.
> 
> I'm going to have to see a surgeon today and hope that surgery is not what is required, and that there is some other way to rehab this issue. I do not want to be in a hospital, taking x-rays, seeing a doctor and physiotherapist- too many people, too much risk.
> Besides, I've just recovered from my last surgery in Jan, my mother is still recovering from her surgery in late March. So many of my friends have covid that I have begun hysterically laughing when people say we should re-open everything (they don't understand the ease and speed of contagion).
> I can't cope with the overwhelm. Life refuses to let up and I am so tired. I need my right hand to work. Not having proper control over it for the last day has been sobering.
> 
> I just want to go for a long walk, play with my cats and enjoy my bags! That feels soooo far away.



I feel for you! Sending positive energy! Hopefully your nerve can be unblocked without surgery and you regain full control of your hand asap! Please take care.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

essiedub said:


> Ok here’s what happened one Christmas... as we pulled out presents from under the tree...we’d find labels “ to daddy from DD” “to essiedub from DH” He’d bought and wrapped gifts to him from us . He got what he wanted and someone was surprised..us! His point was that we buy pretty much whatever we want throughout the year and whatever dorky little thing he may want that we’d never think to gift, would delight him; so he got it.  DD and I are so difficult to buy for and aren't big on surprises, so this also kinda appealed to us.  We started doing this in subsequent years ..”ooh! What’d we get you?” Became just as fun.  occasionally we would  do a real surprise gift from the gifter but because the expectation was eliminated, so was the stress. Sorry, it’s a little weird, but it kind of works for us.



To me this sounds like a great solution for you and your family- it makes you happy, so it is the ideal way!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> Sorry to hear the lizard was a faux lizard, what are you going to do with it?
> I smiled at the “10 bags researched and not bought,” well done!



Here it is- on the floor next to a dress I made out of a fabric I bought from the same seller.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

lynne_ross said:


> I throw all the cards out! I display them for a week or 2 then in the garbage they go. I take a picture of my favourite ones to keep digital copy.
> 
> As for gifts, for specific occasions he asks me to pick things out exactly and he buys it. But for random gifts he picks out himself. He knows what things I like and for say vca jewellery he will just message my SA to ask her to pick something I have said I like.


Jewellery? You make me envious...  I can put as much jewellery (nothing expensive, just nice old stuff)  I want on my ebay watch list and leave it open on the screen all day (my version of telling an SA what I like) and DH will never ever get the hints...  I end up buying my own.


----------



## baghabitz34

Here it is, the Jett Satchel in Onyx pebbled leather from Arayla. It is my Mother’s Day gift to myself.
It has a large pocket on the back, big enough for even large cell phones. There are feet & the strap is adjustable. The interior has 2 slip pockets, a zipper pocket & a sunglasses pocket.
The leather is thick & smooshy. Love it!
I haven’t loved a bag this much in a long time. Very happy with my purchase


----------



## keodi

jblended said:


> So, after a few hours of stressing out, I came to my senses and phoned the hospital and told them straight up that I'm nervous about exposure to covid so I do not want to physically go in for a consultation.
> They cancelled my appointment immediately and instead arranged for the doctor to give me a consultation over video call (free of charge to boot!). Now I've got my diagnosis (cubital tunnel syndrome), instructions on pain killers to take, and some exercises to do over the next couple of days. If I don't improve by the end of the week, I'll have to physically go in for a proper examination to make sure it's nothing worse.
> The doc said that some people heal completely in a few weeks, others need a few months, but at any rate, the pain should reduce significantly in days with his suggestions.
> 
> I'm relieved anyhow and very grateful for the doctor's willingness to have a video call over an actual consult. I think the hospital really wants to reduce patient visits, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.  I know what you mean about neck muscles affecting your entire body. We hardly ever notice how those muscles and nerves impact every little thing. I don't know how F1 racers tolerate those G-forces.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I'm usually able to take injuries on the chin, but with covid and the real-life examples of my friends catching it, I'm finding it hard to believe my rotten luck in needing to constantly visit one doctor or another, lol.
> However, as always, all I can do is my best. I need to stop reacting with panic because it prevents clear thinking.
> 
> *Edit*: Sorry I forgot to answer your question. The person I initially spoke to at the hospital told me it was a pinched nerve in my neck and scheduled my appointment with the surgeon. I had assumed he knew what he was saying because he delivered the news with such certainty. I wish I hadn't just taken his word for it because it caused me to stress and panic about the potential surgery/ expenses/ impact to my work.
> However, now after having a video consult with the surgeon who took me through various movements whilst he watched, the surgeon thinks I likely put pressure on the ulnal nerve around my elbow, and that it needs gliding exercises to release it. This is a much more promising diagnosis than the initial one I received.
> 
> 
> How wonderful that you were a professional musician. I'm in awe! Glad you didn't need surgery. I'll look into Rolfing, thank you very much for the suggestions.
> Also, you hit the nail on the head! I've just been diagnosed with cubital tunnel syndrome. Not sure what I did wrong to cause it, as it just hit me out of nowhere, but the doctor I spoke to said it's actually fairly common and can be caused even by sleeping in the wrong position.
> 
> Thank you all so much for rallying around me.


i'm really glad  the doctor was able to give you a consultation video call, and you know what is going on. i'm hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## keodi

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4723435
> View attachment 4723436
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is, the Jett Satchel in Onyx pebbled leather from Arayla. It is my Mother’s Day gift to myself.
> It has a large pocket on the back, big enough for even large cell phones. There are feet & the strap is adjustable. The interior has 2 slip pockets, a zipper pocket & a sunglasses pocket.
> The leather is thick & smooshy. Love it!
> I haven’t loved a bag this much in a long time. Very happy with my purchase


beautiful! i love it!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Jewellery? You make me envious...  I can put as much jewellery (nothing expensive, just nice old stuff)  I want on my ebay watch list and leave it open on the screen all day (my version of telling an SA what I like) and DH will never ever get the hints...  I end up buying my own.


My DH never gets hints.


----------



## Kimbashop

jblended said:


> So, after a few hours of stressing out, I came to my senses and phoned the hospital and told them straight up that I'm nervous about exposure to covid so I do not want to physically go in for a consultation.
> They cancelled my appointment immediately and instead arranged for the doctor to give me a consultation over video call (free of charge to boot!). Now I've got my diagnosis (cubital tunnel syndrome), instructions on pain killers to take, and some exercises to do over the next couple of days. If I don't improve by the end of the week, I'll have to physically go in for a proper examination to make sure it's nothing worse.
> The doc said that some people heal completely in a few weeks, others need a few months, but at any rate, the pain should reduce significantly in days with his suggestions.
> 
> I'm relieved anyhow and very grateful for the doctor's willingness to have a video call over an actual consult. I think the hospital really wants to reduce patient visits, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.  I know what you mean about neck muscles affecting your entire body. We hardly ever notice how those muscles and nerves impact every little thing. I don't know how F1 racers tolerate those G-forces.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I'm usually able to take injuries on the chin, but with covid and the real-life examples of my friends catching it, I'm finding it hard to believe my rotten luck in needing to constantly visit one doctor or another, lol.
> However, as always, all I can do is my best. I need to stop reacting with panic because it prevents clear thinking.
> 
> *Edit*: Sorry I forgot to answer your question. The person I initially spoke to at the hospital told me it was a pinched nerve in my neck and scheduled my appointment with the surgeon. I had assumed he knew what he was saying because he delivered the news with such certainty. I wish I hadn't just taken his word for it because it caused me to stress and panic about the potential surgery/ expenses/ impact to my work.
> However, now after having a video consult with the surgeon who took me through various movements whilst he watched, the surgeon thinks I likely put pressure on the ulnal nerve around my elbow, and that it needs gliding exercises to release it. This is a much more promising diagnosis than the initial one I received.
> 
> 
> How wonderful that you were a professional musician. I'm in awe! Glad you didn't need surgery. I'll look into Rolfing, thank you very much for the suggestions.
> Also, you hit the nail on the head! I've just been diagnosed with cubital tunnel syndrome. Not sure what I did wrong to cause it, as it just hit me out of nowhere, but the doctor I spoke to said it's actually fairly common and can be caused even by sleeping in the wrong position.
> 
> Thank you all so much for rallying around me.


I'm so sorry to hear about your pain and discomfort. Another vote here for massage/rolfing/phys. therapy. I sustained a bad injury about a year ago which resulted in severe shoulder pain and limited movement (I had stitches on my leg and whiplash, too). I thought I might need surgery to correct my shoulder injuries because I could not move them without sharp, piercing pain. I decided to work with a personal trainer in my town who specializes in rehabilitation and physical therapy techniques (including message and foam roller therapy), and within a month I noticed a difference. It's now been 8 months and I'm almost back to where I was. It is amazing how the body can heal itself with the right techniques. I wish you well in your non-hospital pursuits!


----------



## Kimbashop

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4723435
> View attachment 4723436
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is, the Jett Satchel in Onyx pebbled leather from Arayla. It is my Mother’s Day gift to myself.
> It has a large pocket on the back, big enough for even large cell phones. There are feet & the strap is adjustable. The interior has 2 slip pockets, a zipper pocket & a sunglasses pocket.
> The leather is thick & smooshy. Love it!
> I haven’t loved a bag this much in a long time. Very happy with my purchase


lovely bag! I have an Arayla Harlow in this very leather (onyx butter) and I love it -- one of my favorite bags. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Rhl2987 said:


> Gosh that sounds so wonderful. I would do that, but I also don't know that any of my friends would really be up for it! It sounds so, so nice. Do you think you'll try to do it weekly?


I think we might! It was so nice to see them, and we all have outdoor space that would allow it. Ours is the most open though, so might be the better choice... lots of wind! 


essiedub said:


> Yeah I get that. That’s the right way for social setting. In our book club, while we should all be discussing the book, separate conversations branch off cuz people have lost interest in the overbearing yakker(s) ..and of course it’s never about the book. There was a “dear abby” yesterday about “woman dominating party” I thought it was written by someone in our group, but alas it was  from someone in Ohio


Ha! Or the one I used to belong too! 
My last meeting was so over the top, so loud, and I couldn’t even get a word in edge wise. I finally was sitting there, thinking to myself - as their conversations wound around and around, getting louder and louder - “What am I doing here?”. I stood up, said I had to go, that I had had enough, and left. 


baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4723435
> View attachment 4723436
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is, the Jett Satchel in Onyx pebbled leather from Arayla. It is my Mother’s Day gift to myself.
> It has a large pocket on the back, big enough for even large cell phones. There are feet & the strap is adjustable. The interior has 2 slip pockets, a zipper pocket & a sunglasses pocket.
> The leather is thick & smooshy. Love it!
> I haven’t loved a bag this much in a long time. Very happy with my purchase


What great leather!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Here it is- on the floor next to a dress I made out of a fabric I bought from the same seller.
> View attachment 4723398
> View attachment 4723399


You are so talented.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Raising my hand as another undecided on the Charlie. I have a So Kelly which has a similar bucket shape, albeit slightly smaller than the Charlie. I like the black with gold HW version and I don’t need more black bags at the moment. I saw a previously offered deep red version  and that colour doesn’t appear on any of the locally available offerings (with the 30% discount). Also, I have a convertible Massai Cut shoulder bag/crossbody I enjoy wearing. => Analysis paralysis and I am pausing.  It is a pretty bag. Pics from the internet.
> View attachment 4722955
> 
> View attachment 4722956


Fascinating comparison of the two bags. It looks as though the Kelly has a long strap that can be doubled-up and converted to a shoulder strap, whereas the Charlie is just a short strap… am I seeing that correctly? I would find that a useful feature.
Do you find that you use your Kelly often? It's a stunning bag.


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> Can I put something personal in here as it is a safer place to do so?
> I seem to have a pinched nerve in my neck that is causing me excruciating pain in my right arm, along with numbness in my fingers. I don't know what I did to cause this, but this is my dominant hand and I'm struggling to do basic things. Typing this is taking forever.
> 
> I'm going to have to see a surgeon today and hope that surgery is not what is required, and that there is some other way to rehab this issue. I do not want to be in a hospital, taking x-rays, seeing a doctor and physiotherapist- too many people, too much risk.
> Besides, I've just recovered from my last surgery in Jan, my mother is still recovering from her surgery in late March. So many of my friends have covid that I have begun hysterically laughing when people say we should re-open everything (they don't understand the ease and speed of contagion).
> I can't cope with the overwhelm. Life refuses to let up and I am so tired. I need my right hand to work. Not having proper control over it for the last day has been sobering.
> 
> I just want to go for a long walk, play with my cats and enjoy my bags! That feels soooo far away.


Oh, gosh, I'm so sorry to hear this. Scary to think about a hospital stay at this point. 

I hope that the surgeon tells you a more benign intervention will solve the problem. Please let us know.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> _Fantastic_ song, amazing voice. It sort of makes me want to cry.  It seems to sum up the more positive and side of the late-1960s.  I know there was a darker side to that time too.
> 
> My mother bought Melanie's 1980s album (was it '88?) and I back-tracked from there. I think she relaunched her career around then after years of substance issues (as did MF - who also has a unique voice and talent).
> 
> *These women had fantastic, unique, personal style even off-duty, and I'm sure never thought of hiring stylists.*


I wonder if there ever WERE stylists in those days? There were public relations people, but that's not remotely the same thing.


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> Thank you! This is so sweet! I really can't wait. Truly, I just need to prioritize the last 30 minutes of each day and I could slowly make my way through a book. It's just habit now to watch a show with my husband or be on my phone. I really only get 1 hour between when my daughter goes to bed and when I want to go to bed. Not much time to myself!
> 
> *This weekend I was feeling quite bummed from the same old, but today we bought a nice patio set off Craigslist and it was fantastic to eat dinner outside together. I can't imagine eating inside again with such great weather, particularly in the evening. It was a real pick-me-up!*


Great idea. Those little touches make such a difference.
Tonight we ordered dinner in from a favorite local Italian restaurant where they make their own pasta. We set our table with a white tablecloth and cloth napkins. Candles on the table, Italian opera playing on the sound system, and we changed into "going out" clothes (though I didn't carry a handbag).


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Another fan of the Charlie - I seem to like all the Coach that look vintage.
> 
> Do you need a Charlie if you already have a So Kelly?
> 
> *If you walked into a dept store and saw two fabulously stylish women hovering over make-up counters, one to you left wearing a SO Kelly and one to the left wearing a Charlie, which way would your head turn?*


Great question!!!


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> So, after a few hours of stressing out, I came to my senses and phoned the hospital and told them straight up that I'm nervous about exposure to covid so I do not want to physically go in for a consultation.
> They cancelled my appointment immediately and instead arranged for the doctor to give me a consultation over video call (free of charge to boot!). Now I've got my diagnosis (cubital tunnel syndrome), instructions on pain killers to take, and some exercises to do over the next couple of days. If I don't improve by the end of the week, I'll have to physically go in for a proper examination to make sure it's nothing worse.
> The doc said that some people heal completely in a few weeks, others need a few months, but at any rate, the pain should reduce significantly in days with his suggestions.
> 
> I'm relieved anyhow and very grateful for the doctor's willingness to have a video call over an actual consult. I think the hospital really wants to reduce patient visits, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.  I know what you mean about neck muscles affecting your entire body. We hardly ever notice how those muscles and nerves impact every little thing. I don't know how F1 racers tolerate those G-forces.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I'm usually able to take injuries on the chin, but with covid and the real-life examples of my friends catching it, I'm finding it hard to believe my rotten luck in needing to constantly visit one doctor or another, lol.
> However, as always, all I can do is my best. I need to stop reacting with panic because it prevents clear thinking.
> 
> *Edit*: Sorry I forgot to answer your question. The person I initially spoke to at the hospital told me it was a pinched nerve in my neck and scheduled my appointment with the surgeon. I had assumed he knew what he was saying because he delivered the news with such certainty. I wish I hadn't just taken his word for it because it caused me to stress and panic about the potential surgery/ expenses/ impact to my work.
> However, now after having a video consult with the surgeon who took me through various movements whilst he watched, the surgeon thinks I likely put pressure on the ulnal nerve around my elbow, and that it needs gliding exercises to release it. This is a much more promising diagnosis than the initial one I received.
> 
> 
> How wonderful that you were a professional musician. I'm in awe! Glad you didn't need surgery. I'll look into Rolfing, thank you very much for the suggestions.
> Also, you hit the nail on the head! I've just been diagnosed with cubital tunnel syndrome. Not sure what I did wrong to cause it, as it just hit me out of nowhere, but the doctor I spoke to said it's actually fairly common and can be caused even by sleeping in the wrong position.
> 
> Thank you all so much for rallying around me.


I'm so relieved for you. It sounds as though your doctor is completely on top of things. Here's hoping that the exercises and painkillers move things in the correct direction (even if they don't completely fix the cubital tunnel syndrome, which might take a while). Because then your doctor will know his diagnosis of CBT was correct, and he won't need to see you face-to-face. Maybe just prescribe some more painkillers, some additional exercises, and either ice or heat.
It was so smart of you to manage your stress by phoning the hospital and insisting on a video conference. You just can't be too careful these days!


----------



## baghabitz34

ElainePG said:


> Fascinating comparison of the two bags. It looks as though the Kelly has a long strap that can be doubled-up and converted to a shoulder strap, whereas the Charlie is just a short strap… am I seeing that correctly? I would find that a useful feature.
> Do you find that you use your Kelly often? It's a stunning bag.


The Charlie has two straps - an unremovable shoulder strap & an adjustable, removable crossbody strap.


----------



## Vintage Leather

ElainePG said:


> I wonder if there ever WERE stylists in those days? There were public relations people, but that's not remotely the same thing.



There were stylists in the 40s-70s, but they worked exclusively for fashion magazines, coordinating for editorial shoots. There were also costume designers, who worked with actresses for an off-camera look, because under the Studio System, the actresses off-stage glamour reflected on her on-screen marketability.

Ray Petri of the Buffalo Boy look in the 80s was the first person with the job description of “stylist” who worked for individuals.


----------



## keodi

ElainePG said:


> Great idea. Those little touches make such a difference.
> *Tonight we ordered dinner in from a favorite local Italian restaurant where they make their own pasta. We set our table with a white tablecloth and cloth napkins. Candles on the table, Italian opera playing on the sound system, and we changed into "going out" clothes (though I didn't carry a handbag).*


I like!


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> I wonder if there ever WERE stylists in those days? There were public relations people, but that's not remotely the same thing.



Maybe someone did the styling (like for  shoots or shows but there was no clear title(?). Mostly models and actresses did their own makeup.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Fascinating comparison of the two bags. It looks as though the Kelly has a long strap that can be doubled-up and converted to a shoulder strap, whereas the Charlie is just a short strap… am I seeing that correctly? I would find that a useful feature.
> Do you find that you use your Kelly often? It's a stunning bag.


Charlie comes with two straps. A long crossbody and a shoulder strap.


----------



## momasaurus

whateve said:


> That's so interesting. I wonder if autistic people wouldn't experience these problems since they don't usually rely on facial cues. We only used Zoom once, and it was mostly just one on one. The biggest problem was the sound cutting out.


Interesting.
I think Facetime is better for one-on-one, because of the sound quality.


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Ha!
> I understand the feeling..
> I got to thinking - If Covid-19 hadn't happened I'd still be bopping along, just quietly and smelling the flowers (like Ferdinand). I like quiet. I always have. Am I changing because of this? I honestly don't think so, but I have enjoyed the Zoom meetings (for the most part - one I left and won't be back for), and like touching base with friends.
> 
> 
> Zoom meetings are different. We are missing visual cues, and there's also a bit of "I'm not sure how this works but we're going ahead anyway".
> After my Monday Z meeting last week, I sent an email to one of the participants:
> "I would say that I’m not really the most social of people - introvert-R-me, but it is such a pleasure to ‘see’ and hear you all. I miss having a conversation (*and that’s what zoom is missing*), that starts in one place everyone together, then two or three segue off into a separate conversation, then we come back together. Someone is giggling over on the left, someone has made an aside that maybe no one heard - that’s what I miss."
> Yesterday we had some close friends over - we all stayed outside and 6' away - for a glass (or two) of wine around the fire pit. That's the kind of conversation I really miss. I see one friend is a little chilly and I ask if she'd like a blanket for her legs, one needs a bit more wine. These two are talking about C-19 (both are Drs), DH is listening. I'm listening too, but I'm also watching.
> I think I miss being around others as much as conversation.


Exactly! You nailed it. I took a long walk on Sunday with two good friends who are a couple. We successfully managed distancing from each other and from all the people we encountered. I live alone and have not interacted with anybody IRL! So it was amazing to be with real people having normal conversations, quiet moments, unforced exchanges, etc.


----------



## momasaurus

essiedub said:


> Yeah I get that. That’s the right way for social setting. In our book club, while we should all be discussing the book, separate conversations branch off cuz people have lost interest in the overbearing yakker(s) ..and of course it’s never about the book. There was a “dear abby” yesterday about “woman dominating party” I thought it was written by someone in our group, but alas it was  from someone in Ohio


If you are very careful you can use the CHAT function to have private breakaway conversations during zoom meetings, but I prefer texting, especially if talking about how boring the meeting is. Even when you're careful it's pretty obvious when people are doing other stuff on their computer (eyes darting around, LOL) or looking down at their phone.


----------



## momasaurus

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4723435
> View attachment 4723436
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is, the Jett Satchel in Onyx pebbled leather from Arayla. It is my Mother’s Day gift to myself.
> It has a large pocket on the back, big enough for even large cell phones. There are feet & the strap is adjustable. The interior has 2 slip pockets, a zipper pocket & a sunglasses pocket.
> The leather is thick & smooshy. Love it!
> I haven’t loved a bag this much in a long time. Very happy with my purchase


Very nice! I can almost feel it.


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> Great idea. Those little touches make such a difference.
> Tonight we ordered dinner in from a favorite local Italian restaurant where they make their own pasta. We set our table with a white tablecloth and cloth napkins. Candles on the table, Italian opera playing on the sound system, and we changed into "going out" clothes (though I didn't carry a handbag).


Oh, how fun! Was it a nice pick-me-up?


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4723435
> View attachment 4723436
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is, the Jett Satchel in Onyx pebbled leather from Arayla. It is my Mother’s Day gift to myself.
> It has a large pocket on the back, big enough for even large cell phones. There are feet & the strap is adjustable. The interior has 2 slip pockets, a zipper pocket & a sunglasses pocket.
> The leather is thick & smooshy. Love it!
> I haven’t loved a bag this much in a long time. Very happy with my purchase


I really like it. Wear it in good health.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Great idea. Those little touches make such a difference.
> Tonight we ordered dinner in from a favorite local Italian restaurant where they make their own pasta. We set our table with a white tablecloth and cloth napkins. Candles on the table, Italian opera playing on the sound system, and we changed into "going out" clothes (though I didn't carry a handbag).


Sounds wonderful! Have a lovely evening.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Elaine the RM crossbody you bought did it have a very long strap?


The strap is adjustable. At its shortest, the strap drop is 19". It lengthens to 22". I wear it crossbody at 20" which hits me just at my hip. For reference, I'm 5' tall.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> The strap is adjustable. At its shortest, the strap drop is 19". It lengthens to 22". I wear it crossbody at 20" which hits me just at my hip. For reference, I'm 5' tall.


Thank you!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Here it is- on the floor next to a dress I made out of a fabric I bought from the same seller.
> View attachment 4723398
> View attachment 4723399


The bag is lovely and the dress is amazing! You are creative and talented. Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## More bags

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4723435
> View attachment 4723436
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is, the Jett Satchel in Onyx pebbled leather from Arayla. It is my Mother’s Day gift to myself.
> It has a large pocket on the back, big enough for even large cell phones. There are feet & the strap is adjustable. The interior has 2 slip pockets, a zipper pocket & a sunglasses pocket.
> The leather is thick & smooshy. Love it!
> I haven’t loved a bag this much in a long time. Very happy with my purchase


Congratulations on your new bag, great looking leather!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Fascinating comparison of the two bags. It looks as though the Kelly has a long strap that can be doubled-up and converted to a shoulder strap, whereas the Charlie is just a short strap… am I seeing that correctly? I would find that a useful feature.
> Do you find that you use your Kelly often? It's a stunning bag.


Dear Elaine, thanks for your thoughtful questions. It prompted me to sift through the So Kelly thread in the clubhouse and I found a number of posts on reconfiguring the doubled up strap to a long strap, using a scarf as long strap or using an H buckle, 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/so-cool-so-hip-so-fabulous-so-kelly.342860/page-27#post-8395539
Posts #397, 541, 565, 572, 851
I never knew how versatile the strap is for this bag! I do use my So Kelly often. It has a slim profile and sits close to my body. I love the colour (Bleu Saphir with Bleu Izmir interior and stitching), leather and wide strap. The So Kelly fits my lifestyle and what I carry on a daily basis, with extra room.

The Charlie bucket bag has the non removable shoulder strap and it comes with a removable long strap for shoulder or messenger wear.

Thanks again for the thought provoking question. It led me to pull out my So Kelly and a couple other bags to try on and parade around the house with.


----------



## whateve

momasaurus said:


> Interesting.
> I think Facetime is better for one-on-one, because of the sound quality.


I don't think you can use Facetime on an android device.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Great idea. Those little touches make such a difference.
> Tonight we ordered dinner in from a favorite local Italian restaurant where they make their own pasta. We set our table with a white tablecloth and cloth napkins. Candles on the table, Italian opera playing on the sound system, and we changed into "going out" clothes (though I didn't carry a handbag).


That sounds like a wonderful, romantic dinner! I hope you had a fantastic evening!


----------



## etoupebirkin

This definitely fits the bill. My Pandemic Project.







I smile every time I look at this bag.


----------



## Cookiefiend

etoupebirkin said:


> This definitely fits the bill. My Pandemic Project.
> 
> View attachment 4723913
> View attachment 4723914
> View attachment 4723915
> View attachment 4723916
> View attachment 4723917
> 
> I smile every time I look at this bag.


WOW!!
I love it - did you do it yourself?


----------



## whateve

etoupebirkin said:


> This definitely fits the bill. My Pandemic Project.
> 
> View attachment 4723913
> View attachment 4723914
> View attachment 4723915
> View attachment 4723916
> View attachment 4723917
> 
> I smile every time I look at this bag.


That is breathtakingly beautiful!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cookiefiend said:


> WOW!!
> I love it - did you do it yourself?


I commissioned Max Brownawell to paint it. He specializes in customizing Hermes bags. I created a thread for the customization here:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/pandemic-project-pretty-painted-purple-plume.1026886/

ETA: I would never dare to attempt something like this. Max is very reasonable for the quality of his work. And he is a joy to work with. Artists are struggling right now. So I was happy to support him.


----------



## More bags

etoupebirkin said:


> This definitely fits the bill. My Pandemic Project.
> 
> View attachment 4723913
> View attachment 4723914
> View attachment 4723915
> View attachment 4723916
> View attachment 4723917
> 
> I smile every time I look at this bag.


Fabulous customized Plume!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Ha!
> Yesterday we had some close friends over - we all stayed outside and 6' away - for a glass (or two) of wine around the fire pit. That's the kind of conversation I really miss. I see one friend is a little chilly and I ask if she'd like a blanket for her legs, one needs a bit more wine. These two are talking about C-19 (both are Drs), DH is listening. I'm listening too, but I'm also watching.
> I think I miss being around others as much as conversation.


Yes, exactly. So very well described. It's the physical presence that I'm missing. And the one-on-one connection. It doesn't have to be talking, just noticing little things (like the blanket). I'm glad you were able to find a creative way to visit in person with your friends.


----------



## ElainePG

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4723435
> View attachment 4723436
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is, the Jett Satchel in Onyx pebbled leather from Arayla. It is my Mother’s Day gift to myself.
> It has a large pocket on the back, big enough for even large cell phones. There are feet & the strap is adjustable. The interior has 2 slip pockets, a zipper pocket & a sunglasses pocket.
> The leather is thick & smooshy. Love it!
> I haven’t loved a bag this much in a long time. Very happy with my purchase


This is gorgeous! And it looks so practical, too.
 The silver studs on the sides give it a bit of an edgy look, but not TOO edgy. Just a teensy bit dangerous. As though it's saying "Don't mess with me!"


----------



## ElainePG

Vintage Leather said:


> There were stylists in the 40s-70s, but they worked exclusively for fashion magazines, coordinating for editorial shoots. There were also costume designers, who worked with actresses for an off-camera look, because under the Studio System, the actresses off-stage glamour reflected on her on-screen marketability.
> 
> Ray Petri of the Buffalo Boy look in the 80s was the first person with the job description of “stylist” who worked for individuals.


That's fascinating! Especially the part about costume designers who worked with actresses for their off-camera look, which had to match the way they looked on screen.
Can you imagine if actors & actresses had to do that today? Most of them (or at least a lot of them) just run around in jeans and tee shirts when they're not acting. Sometimes I see photos of a well-known actor or actress in the airport, and I can't believe how schlumpy they look. I understand comfy. I truly don't get schlumpy. But I suppose if you're famous enough…


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> Oh, how fun! *Was it a nice pick-me-up?*


It definitely was! We're going to make it a regular event. Not weekly, but maybe every 10 days or so. I've become super-organized about planning our meals 2 weeks in advance, to make it easier for me to schedule my InstaCart orders, so it's easy for me to plug in a restaurant delivery at the same time.

It's an all-around win-win. It makes us feel energized, it supports the local restaurants, and it's income to the delivery person (who we make it a point to tip very well).


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Dear Elaine, thanks for your thoughtful questions. It prompted me to sift through the So Kelly thread in the clubhouse and I found a number of posts on reconfiguring the doubled up strap to a long strap, using a scarf as long strap or using an H buckle,
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/so-cool-so-hip-so-fabulous-so-kelly.342860/page-27#post-8395539
> Posts #397, 541, 565, 572, 851
> I never knew how versatile the strap is for this bag! I do use my So Kelly often. It has a slim profile and sits close to my body. I love the colour (Bleu Saphir with Bleu Izmir interior and stitching), leather and wide strap. The So Kelly fits my lifestyle and what I carry on a daily basis, with extra room.
> 
> The Charlie bucket bag has the non removable shoulder strap and it comes with a removable long strap for shoulder or messenger wear.
> 
> Thanks again for the thought provoking question. It led me to pull out my So Kelly and a couple other bags to try on and parade around the house with.


Oh, good. I'm glad you had fun falling back in love with your SO Kelly. I love the image of you parading around the house with your favorite bags!


----------



## ElainePG

etoupebirkin said:


> This definitely fits the bill. My Pandemic Project.
> 
> View attachment 4723913
> View attachment 4723914
> View attachment 4723915
> View attachment 4723916
> View attachment 4723917
> 
> I smile every time I look at this bag.


This is eye-poppingly gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> I think we might! It was so nice to see them, and we all have outdoor space that would allow it. *Ours is the most open though, so might be the better choice... lots of wind! *


Lots of *wind*? Or lots of *wine*??????


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> That's fascinating! Especially the part about costume designers who worked with actresses for their off-camera look, which had to match the way they looked on screen.
> Can you imagine if actors & actresses had to do that today? Most of them (or at least a lot of them) just run around in jeans and tee shirts when they're not acting. Sometimes I see photos of a well-known actor or actress in the airport, and I can't believe how schlumpy they look. I understand comfy. I truly don't get schlumpy. But I suppose if you're famous enough…


I remember reading once that Dolly Parton goes around with her regular hair rather than wigs and little makeup so people won't recognize her. I'm glad I'm not famous as I wouldn't want to have to look perfect all the time.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> It definitely was! We're going to make it a regular event. Not weekly, but maybe every 10 days or so. I've become super-organized about planning our meals 2 weeks in advance, to make it easier for me to schedule my InstaCart orders, so it's easy for me to plug in a restaurant delivery at the same time.
> 
> It's an all-around win-win. It makes us feel energized, it supports the local restaurants, and it's income to the delivery person (who we make it a point to tip very well).


I'm getting more organized too! I made a spreadsheet of all the stuff in the freezer, and estimated how many meals are in there. I have the next week's meals planned. We are only ordering from instacart about every 2 weeks, when we run out of milk.


----------



## dcooney4

etoupebirkin said:


> I commissioned Max Brownawell to paint it. He specializes in customizing Hermes bags. I created a thread for the customization here:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/pandemic-project-pretty-painted-purple-plume.1026886/
> 
> ETA: I would never dare to attempt something like this. Max is very reasonable for the quality of his work. And he is a joy to work with. Artists are struggling right now. So I was happy to support him.


I love the colors and the precision that he did it in.


----------



## Cookiefiend

etoupebirkin said:


> I commissioned Max Brownawell to paint it. He specializes in customizing Hermes bags. I created a thread for the customization here:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/pandemic-project-pretty-painted-purple-plume.1026886/
> 
> ETA: I would never dare to attempt something like this. Max is very reasonable for the quality of his work. And he is a joy to work with. Artists are struggling right now. So I was happy to support him.


I really, really like it! I’m off to check the thread - thank you! 


ElainePG said:


> Yes, exactly. So very well described. It's the physical presence that I'm missing. And the one-on-one connection. It doesn't have to be talking, just noticing little things (like the blanket). I'm glad you were able to find a creative way to visit in person with your friends.





ElainePG said:


> That's fascinating! Especially the part about costume designers who worked with actresses for their off-camera look, which had to match the way they looked on screen.
> Can you imagine if actors & actresses had to do that today? Most of them (or at least a lot of them) just run around in jeans and tee shirts when they're not acting. Sometimes I see photos of a well-known actor or actress in the airport, and I can't believe how schlumpy they look. I understand comfy. I truly don't get schlumpy. But I suppose if you're famous enough…


I don’t get schlumpy either, but I would not like (if I were a famous person) the absolute control the studio had. It would be horrible, stifling, and soul killing. 
One of our guilty pleasures is watching The Voice. Due to the quarantine, they’re all at home - and I AM LOVING how natural and normal Kelly Clarkson looks now. Fantabulous. Like a normal human, not over done, you know - just human. I want to hug her. 


ElainePG said:


> Lots of *wind*? Or lots of *wine*??????


Hahaha! We always have a lot of wind here... and some times - a lot of wine!


----------



## Kimbashop

etoupebirkin said:


> This definitely fits the bill. My Pandemic Project.
> 
> View attachment 4723913
> View attachment 4723914
> View attachment 4723915
> View attachment 4723916
> View attachment 4723917
> 
> I smile every time I look at this bag.


Stunning -- this is absolutely beautiful. Love it so much. It must be fun to carry around.


----------



## Vintage Leather

ElainePG said:


> That's fascinating! Especially the part about costume designers who worked with actresses for their off-camera look, which had to match the way they looked on screen.
> Can you imagine if actors & actresses had to do that today? Most of them (or at least a lot of them) just run around in jeans and tee shirts when they're not acting. Sometimes I see photos of a well-known actor or actress in the airport, and I can't believe how schlumpy they look. I understand comfy. I truly don't get schlumpy. But I suppose if you're famous enough…



I remember attending a lecture on jewelry collectors, and they mentioned that Gloria Swanson was actually paid a salary and a clothing/jewelry allotment. 

On one level, Hollywood in the Studio Years was a lot more oppressive - you were told what films you’d be in and who you’d be starring with or you paid a penalty (Humphrey Bogart was notorious for racking up those penalty payments)
On the other hand, you didn’t need to worry about pap walks. If you were going to be in a “stars are like us!” shoot, the studio would call Modern Screen or PhotoPlay, they’d tell you when to show up, and you can dress your best while buying groceries


----------



## Katinahat

ElainePG said:


> Great idea. Those little touches make such a difference.
> Tonight we ordered dinner in from a favorite local Italian restaurant where they make their own pasta. We set our table with a white tablecloth and cloth napkins. Candles on the table, Italian opera playing on the sound system, and we changed into "going out" clothes (though I didn't carry a handbag).



My DH did this one evening. She cooked food for us, laid out a table cloth etc and named her restaurant “Chez DH”. She then took orders from menus and served the food. We were all asked to dress up. It was so thoughtful!


----------



## Katinahat

momasaurus said:


> Exactly! You nailed it. I took a long walk on Sunday with two good friends who are a couple. We successfully managed distancing from each other and from all the people we encountered. I live alone and have not interacted with anybody IRL! So it was amazing to be with real people having normal conversations, quiet moments, unforced exchanges, etc.


I miss all that too. The different countries are so interesting in their approach. We are not allowed to have any get togethers here, exercise or going to other people’s houses even if social distancing is maintained. It’s challenged by the police if they were to see someone doing it. I’m only getting away with visiting my parents and DHs mother due to delivering food for them which counts as essential.


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> I don't think you can use Facetime on an android device.


Just What’s App video calling which is good but not as clear as Face time.


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> It definitely was! We're going to make it a regular event. Not weekly, but maybe every 10 days or so. I've become super-organized about planning our meals 2 weeks in advance, to make it easier for me to schedule my InstaCart orders, so it's easy for me to plug in a restaurant delivery at the same time.
> 
> It's an all-around win-win. It makes us feel energized, it supports the local restaurants, and it's income to the delivery person (who we make it a point to tip very well).


Wow, I like your dinner idea!!  And I'm glad it was a nice pick me up!



whateve said:


> I'm getting more organized too! I made a spreadsheet of all the stuff in the freezer, and estimated how many meals are in there. I have the next week's meals planned. We are only ordering from instacart about every 2 weeks, when we run out of milk.


Me on the other hand may still be hoarding and far from being organized.  I've seemed to have made a career out of online grocery orders!!  But I'm TRYING to space them out better.  I had some veggies and meats delivered yesterday.  My next delivery is on Sunday - mix of perishables and food/non-food non-perishable.  In fact, I may be gaining back some fats I already lost around my hip because I've been eating dinner more than my usual amount.  Why?  I think because I have too much stock of food!!  My freezers are full!  (True for 2 refrigerators.).  Same with the ref area.


Katinahat said:


> I miss all that too. The different countries are so interesting in their approach. We are not allowed to have any get togethers here, exercise or going to other people’s houses even if social distancing is maintained. It’s challenged by the police if they were to see someone doing it. I’m only getting away with visiting my parents and DHs mother due to delivering food for them which counts as essential.


I think we're observing the same strict rules!  Nobody is allowed to go out except to get food.  And only 1 per household - there is a specific Quarantine Pass assigned.  This is until May 15 (since March 16).  Not sure though if this will be extended again, the situation is really very fluid, depending on the development in the number of positive cases.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I'm getting more organized too! I made a spreadsheet of all the stuff in the freezer, and estimated how many meals are in there. I have the next week's meals planned. *We are only ordering from instacart about every 2 weeks, when we run out of milk*.


A spreadsheet is a terrific idea. 
I have meals planned through next Thursday, and I just did an inventory of the freezer and pantry so I know whether I have all the required ingredients or whether anything needs to be ordered from InstaCart.
We're getting an InstaCart order tomorrow. I try to place an order every 10 days or so. I've given up on milk, which we only ever use in our coffee. I've switched to condensed milk, which is kind of blech, but at least it's not Coffee Mate, which is full of who-knows-what. Condensed milk is just milk with the water pulled out of it. It tastes a bit on the metallic side, but it's not awful if you're just putting a bit into coffee. And then I'm not relying on the InstaCart shopper to check the date on the milk carton.


----------



## ElainePG

Vintage Leather said:


> I remember attending a lecture on jewelry collectors, a*nd they mentioned that Gloria Swanson was actually paid a salary and a clothing/jewelry allotment. *
> 
> On one level, Hollywood in the Studio Years was a lot more oppressive - you were told what films you’d be in and who you’d be starring with or you paid a penalty (Humphrey Bogart was notorious for racking up those penalty payments)
> On the other hand, you didn’t need to worry about pap walks.* If you were going to be in a “stars are like us!” shoot, the studio would call Modern Screen or PhotoPlay, they’d tell you when to show up, and you can dress your best while buying groceries*


It must have been very stifling in a way. I suppose it would have depended on the individual star. Maybe the ones with stronger personalities (like Humphrey Bogart) chafed against all that control, and the more malleable stars, or the younger ones, didn't have as much trouble.

Studios also told certain stars how much they had to weigh even if they were a perfectly normal weight (Judy Garland comes to mind, of course, but I'm sure there were lots of others) and put pressure on them to eat restricted diets and take diet pills.


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> My DH did this one evening. She cooked food for us, laid out a table cloth etc and named her restaurant “Chez DH”. She then took orders from menus and served the food. We were all asked to dress up. It was so thoughtful!


That's so sweet! Very creative.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> A spreadsheet is a terrific idea.
> I have meals planned through next Thursday, and I just did an inventory of the freezer and pantry so I know whether I have all the required ingredients or whether anything needs to be ordered from InstaCart.
> We're getting an InstaCart order tomorrow. I try to place an order every 10 days or so. I've given up on milk, which we only ever use in our coffee. I've switched to condensed milk, which is kind of blech, but at least it's not Coffee Mate, which is full of who-knows-what. Condensed milk is just milk with the water pulled out of it. It tastes a bit on the metallic side, but it's not awful if you're just putting a bit into coffee. And then I'm not relying on the InstaCart shopper to check the date on the milk carton.


I was worried about dates. I thought they would just pull the milk from the front with the items that expire first but so far, I've been very happy with the items they picked. DH has cereal every morning so he needs his milk.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> You are so talented.


Thank-you! I wished I really was. This dress isn´t perfect by far. I tried to copy the dress I had bought on ebay and that was so full of holes I got a refund and was told to bin it. Cut apart it was at least good to provide the pattern. I´m trying another pattern (this time a Burd Retro pattern.... wished I had the original from 73) in the same fabric.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Vintage Leather said:


> There were stylists in the 40s-70s, but they worked exclusively for fashion magazines, coordinating for editorial shoots. There were also costume designers, who worked with actresses for an off-camera look, because under the Studio System, the actresses off-stage glamour reflected on her on-screen marketability.
> 
> Ray Petri of the Buffalo Boy look in the 80s was the first person with the job description of “stylist” who worked for individuals.


Thank you for this great input! Something new learned today!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> The bag is lovely and the dress is amazing! You are creative and talented. Thanks for sharing the pics!


You make me blush, really. The dress is nothing but "loungewear". A simple zipper-less thing with some little faults I will erase in case I use the pattern again.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

etoupebirkin said:


> This definitely fits the bill. My Pandemic Project.
> 
> View attachment 4723913
> View attachment 4723914
> View attachment 4723915
> View attachment 4723916
> View attachment 4723917
> 
> I smile every time I look at this bag.



Wow! I love this bag! Did you do the artwork?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Confession time...   DH is already making fun of me and he only knows half the truth: 1 new bag in (DH saw it and likes it) and another one on the way.... I haven´t mentioned, yet.
For the latter I had made a cheeky 30% off offer and was very amazed the seller did accept, because she had only just reduced the price herself by 25%... oops! Now I can only hope I´ll like this one in my life. It´s one of my researched/ hunted/ put to bed list bags.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

my only multi-colored bag: Dior Diva from 2004


----------



## baghabitz34

etoupebirkin said:


> This definitely fits the bill. My Pandemic Project.
> 
> View attachment 4723913
> View attachment 4723914
> View attachment 4723915
> View attachment 4723916
> View attachment 4723917
> 
> I smile every time I look at this bag.


Wow, that’s a stunner!


----------



## Rhl2987

etoupebirkin said:


> This definitely fits the bill. My Pandemic Project.
> 
> View attachment 4723913
> View attachment 4723914
> View attachment 4723915
> View attachment 4723916
> View attachment 4723917
> 
> I smile every time I look at this bag.


That is crazy beautiful. I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> It definitely was! We're going to make it a regular event. Not weekly, but maybe every 10 days or so. I've become super-organized about planning our meals 2 weeks in advance, to make it easier for me to schedule my InstaCart orders, so it's easy for me to plug in a restaurant delivery at the same time.
> 
> It's an all-around win-win. It makes us feel energized, it supports the local restaurants, and it's income to the delivery person (who we make it a point to tip very well).


That sounds lovely! Today we got sushi again (I can only get it once a week because my husband gets sick of it) but there was so much I ate it for lunch and dinner! I'm so glad you will get to continue to enjoy a special takeout meal, now and again.


----------



## whateve

I try to avoid multicolored bags but somehow I still have a few:
1. Coach vintage stroll tote, 1991


2. Coach pieced striped book tote, 2001 - I've never carried it. It's been sitting in my rehab pile for years


3. Coach Legacy Willis, 2012


4. Brighton city chic New York pouch, 2013


5. Longchamp Besace drawstring, bought at the outlet in 2014


6. Coach Bleecker mini Preston, 2014


7. Coach saffiano mixed materials clutch, 2014


8. Coach 1941 clutch with leather sequins, 2020


9. Coach metallic camera bag, 2020


----------



## etoupebirkin

cowgirlsboots said:


> Wow! I love this bag! Did you do the artwork?


I commissioned an artist to paint it. His name is Max Brownawell and he specializes in customizing Hermès bags.


----------



## shoemetheworld

My little multicolour family:

1. Kurt Geiger mini Kensington



2. Zara straw bag



3. Ted Baker crossbody



4. Mulberry small Hampstead



I'm also hoping to snag the Coach Cassie 19 in a colour block, but they're out of stock on the Coach Canada website.


----------



## Cookiefiend

whateve said:


> I try to avoid multicolored bags but somehow I still have a few:
> 1. Coach vintage stroll tote, 1991
> View attachment 4724780
> 
> 2. Coach pieced striped book tote, 2001 - I've never carried it. It's been sitting in my rehab pile for years
> View attachment 4724781
> 
> 3. Coach Legacy Willis, 2012
> View attachment 4724782
> 
> 4. Brighton city chic New York pouch, 2013
> View attachment 4724783
> 
> 5. Longchamp Besace drawstring, bought at the outlet in 2014
> View attachment 4724784
> 
> 6. Coach Bleecker mini Preston, 2014
> View attachment 4724787
> 
> 7. Coach saffiano mixed materials clutch, 2014
> View attachment 4724788
> 
> 8. Coach 1941 clutch with leather sequins, 2020
> View attachment 4724801
> 
> 9. Coach metallic camera bag, 2020
> View attachment 4724807


So many gorgeous bags, I love that Willis! 


shoemetheworld said:


> My little multicolour family:
> 
> 1. Kurt Geiger mini Kensington
> View attachment 4724826
> 
> 
> 2. Zara straw bag
> View attachment 4724827
> 
> 
> 3. Ted Baker crossbody
> View attachment 4724828
> 
> 
> 4. Mulberry small Hampstead
> View attachment 4724829
> 
> 
> I'm also hoping to snag the Coach Cassie 19 in a colour block, but they're out of stock on the Coach Canada website.
> 
> View attachment 4724830


These are so cute!


----------



## whateve

shoemetheworld said:


> My little multicolour family:
> 
> 1. Kurt Geiger mini Kensington
> View attachment 4724826
> 
> 
> 2. Zara straw bag
> View attachment 4724827
> 
> 
> 3. Ted Baker crossbody
> View attachment 4724828
> 
> 
> 4. Mulberry small Hampstead
> View attachment 4724829
> 
> 
> I'm also hoping to snag the Coach Cassie 19 in a colour block, but they're out of stock on the Coach Canada website.
> 
> View attachment 4724830


So beautiful! I've wanted a Kurt Geiger for a long time. That Ted Baker is amazing!


----------



## shoemetheworld

whateve said:


> I try to avoid multicolored bags but somehow I still have a few:
> 1. Coach vintage stroll tote, 1991
> View attachment 4724780
> 
> 2. Coach pieced striped book tote, 2001 - I've never carried it. It's been sitting in my rehab pile for years
> View attachment 4724781
> 
> 3. Coach Legacy Willis, 2012
> View attachment 4724782
> 
> 4. Brighton city chic New York pouch, 2013
> View attachment 4724783
> 
> 5. Longchamp Besace drawstring, bought at the outlet in 2014
> View attachment 4724784
> 
> 6. Coach Bleecker mini Preston, 2014
> View attachment 4724787
> 
> 7. Coach saffiano mixed materials clutch, 2014
> View attachment 4724788
> 
> 8. Coach 1941 clutch with leather sequins, 2020
> View attachment 4724801
> 
> 9. Coach metallic camera bag, 2020
> View attachment 4724807


I love all your Coach pieces! I've always wanted a vintage Coach bag.


----------



## shoemetheworld

whateve said:


> So beautiful! I've wanted a Kurt Geiger for a long time. That Ted Baker is amazing!


Thanks! I bought both on a whim while window shopping a few years ago. (I can't wait for it to be safe enough to go back to window shopping!)

The Kurt Geiger is so worth it. This size doesn't fit much but is perfect for events. I've taken it to a few dinners and weddings.


----------



## keodi

etoupebirkin said:


> This definitely fits the bill. My Pandemic Project.
> 
> View attachment 4723913
> View attachment 4723914
> View attachment 4723915
> View attachment 4723916
> View attachment 4723917
> 
> I smile every time I look at this bag.


Beautiful! I love it!


ElainePG said:


> That's fascinating! Especially the part about costume designers who worked with actresses for their off-camera look, which had to match the way they looked on screen.
> Can you imagine if actors & actresses had to do that today? Most of them (or at least a lot of them) just run around in jeans and tee shirts when they're not acting. *Sometimes I see photos of a well-known actor or actress in the airport, and I can't believe how schlumpy they look. I understand comfy. I truly don't get schlumpy. But I suppose if you're famous enough*…


I agree, I thought I was the only one who thought that way.


Katinahat said:


> My DH did this one evening. She cooked food for us, laid out a table cloth etc and named her restaurant “Chez DH”. She then took orders from menus and served the food. We were all asked to dress up. It was so thoughtful!


Awww that was really sweet of your DH!



ElainePG said:


> That's so sweet! Very creative.


I agree!


cowgirlsboots said:


> my only multi-colored bag: Dior Diva from 2004
> View attachment 4724744


it's beautiful!


whateve said:


> I try to avoid multicolored bags but somehow I still have a few:
> 1. Coach vintage stroll tote, 1991
> View attachment 4724780
> 
> 2. Coach pieced striped book tote, 2001 - I've never carried it. It's been sitting in my rehab pile for years
> View attachment 4724781
> 
> 3. Coach Legacy Willis, 2012
> View attachment 4724782
> 
> 4. Brighton city chic New York pouch, 2013
> View attachment 4724783
> 
> 5. Longchamp Besace drawstring, bought at the outlet in 2014
> View attachment 4724784
> 
> 6. Coach Bleecker mini Preston, 2014
> View attachment 4724787
> 
> 7. Coach saffiano mixed materials clutch, 2014
> View attachment 4724788
> 
> 8. Coach 1941 clutch with leather sequins, 2020
> View attachment 4724801
> 
> 9. Coach metallic camera bag, 2020
> View attachment 4724807


Beautiful pieces! I remember the book tote from 2001, it's my favourite!


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> My DH did this one evening. She cooked food for us, laid out a table cloth etc and named her restaurant “Chez DH”. She then took orders from menus and served the food. We were all asked to dress up. It was so thoughtful!


What a fantastic sounding evening. The little touches make all of the difference! I like that you dressed up, too!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Confession time...   DH is already making fun of me and he only knows half the truth: 1 new bag in (DH saw it and likes it) and another one on the way.... I haven´t mentioned, yet.
> For the latter I had made a cheeky 30% off offer and was very amazed the seller did accept, because she had only just reduced the price herself by 25%... oops! Now I can only hope I´ll like this one in my life. It´s one of my researched/ hunted/ put to bed list bags.


I’m looking forward to seeing your hunted treasure bag when it arrives. It is so exciting to catch ones we’ve had on the list!



cowgirlsboots said:


> my only multi-colored bag: Dior Diva from 2004
> 
> View attachment 4724744


I love this leopard print bag!


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> I try to avoid multicolored bags but somehow I still have a few:
> 1. Coach vintage stroll tote, 1991
> View attachment 4724780
> 
> 2. Coach pieced striped book tote, 2001 - I've never carried it. It's been sitting in my rehab pile for years
> View attachment 4724781
> 
> 3. Coach Legacy Willis, 2012
> View attachment 4724782
> 
> 4. Brighton city chic New York pouch, 2013
> View attachment 4724783
> 
> 5. Longchamp Besace drawstring, bought at the outlet in 2014
> View attachment 4724784
> 
> 6. Coach Bleecker mini Preston, 2014
> View attachment 4724787
> 
> 7. Coach saffiano mixed materials clutch, 2014
> View attachment 4724788
> 
> 8. Coach 1941 clutch with leather sequins, 2020
> View attachment 4724801
> 
> 9. Coach metallic camera bag, 2020
> View attachment 4724807


Whateve you blow me away, I especially like your Stroll tote and the New York Pouch!


----------



## More bags

shoemetheworld said:


> My little multicolour family:
> 
> 1. Kurt Geiger mini Kensington
> View attachment 4724826
> 
> 
> 2. Zara straw bag
> View attachment 4724827
> 
> 
> 3. Ted Baker crossbody
> View attachment 4724828
> 
> 
> 4. Mulberry small Hampstead
> View attachment 4724829
> 
> 
> I'm also hoping to snag the Coach Cassie 19 in a colour block, but they're out of stock on the Coach Canada website.
> 
> View attachment 4724830


Fantastic multicoloured bags, the hardware on the mini Kensington is eye catching and the Ted Baker looks like a fun bag.


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> I try to avoid multicolored bags but somehow I still have a few:
> 1. Coach vintage stroll tote, 1991
> View attachment 4724780
> 
> 2. Coach pieced striped book tote, 2001 - I've never carried it. It's been sitting in my rehab pile for years
> View attachment 4724781
> 
> 3. Coach Legacy Willis, 2012
> View attachment 4724782
> 
> 4. Brighton city chic New York pouch, 2013
> View attachment 4724783
> 
> 5. Longchamp Besace drawstring, bought at the outlet in 2014
> View attachment 4724784
> 
> 6. Coach Bleecker mini Preston, 2014
> View attachment 4724787
> 
> 7. Coach saffiano mixed materials clutch, 2014
> View attachment 4724788
> 
> 8. Coach 1941 clutch with leather sequins, 2020
> View attachment 4724801
> 
> 9. Coach metallic camera bag, 2020
> View attachment 4724807


These are so great but that first one is the coolest thing I’ve seen in awhile!


----------



## Rhl2987

shoemetheworld said:


> My little multicolour family:
> 
> 1. Kurt Geiger mini Kensington
> View attachment 4724826
> 
> 
> 2. Zara straw bag
> View attachment 4724827
> 
> 
> 3. Ted Baker crossbody
> View attachment 4724828
> 
> 
> 4. Mulberry small Hampstead
> View attachment 4724829
> 
> 
> I'm also hoping to snag the Coach Cassie 19 in a colour block, but they're out of stock on the Coach Canada website.
> 
> View attachment 4724830


Oh these are lovely. I hope you can get that last one! It’s very nice!


----------



## jblended

Just dropping in quickly to thank everyone for the advice and support around my cubital tunnel syndrome. I'm staying away from the computer to rest my hand and am starting to feel some improvement.  
I just had to make sure I popped in quickly to let you guys know how grateful I am for your kindness.
I'll catch up on everyone's bag adventures when I'm a little better and able to use my fingers with more control. 
Until then, please stay safe and keep your spirits up!


----------



## momasaurus

whateve said:


> I try to avoid multicolored bags but somehow I still have a few:
> 1. Coach vintage stroll tote, 1991
> View attachment 4724780
> 
> 2. Coach pieced striped book tote, 2001 - I've never carried it. It's been sitting in my rehab pile for years
> View attachment 4724781
> 
> 3. Coach Legacy Willis, 2012
> View attachment 4724782
> 
> 4. Brighton city chic New York pouch, 2013
> View attachment 4724783
> 
> 5. Longchamp Besace drawstring, bought at the outlet in 2014
> View attachment 4724784
> 
> 6. Coach Bleecker mini Preston, 2014
> View attachment 4724787
> 
> 7. Coach saffiano mixed materials clutch, 2014
> View attachment 4724788
> 
> 8. Coach 1941 clutch with leather sequins, 2020
> View attachment 4724801
> 
> 9. Coach metallic camera bag, 2020
> View attachment 4724807


These are fabulous. Leather sequins!!!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I try to avoid multicolored bags but somehow I still have a few:
> 1. Coach vintage stroll tote, 1991
> View attachment 4724780
> 
> 2. Coach pieced striped book tote, 2001 - I've never carried it. It's been sitting in my rehab pile for years
> View attachment 4724781
> 
> 3. Coach Legacy Willis, 2012
> View attachment 4724782
> 
> 4. Brighton city chic New York pouch, 2013
> View attachment 4724783
> 
> 5. Longchamp Besace drawstring, bought at the outlet in 2014
> View attachment 4724784
> 
> 6. Coach Bleecker mini Preston, 2014
> View attachment 4724787
> 
> 7. Coach saffiano mixed materials clutch, 2014
> View attachment 4724788
> 
> 8. Coach 1941 clutch with leather sequins, 2020
> View attachment 4724801
> 
> 9. Coach metallic camera bag, 2020
> View attachment 4724807



Your bags are all lovely, but the New York bag is my absolute favourite!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

shoemetheworld said:


> My little multicolour family:
> 
> 1. Kurt Geiger mini Kensington
> View attachment 4724826
> 
> 
> 2. Zara straw bag
> View attachment 4724827
> 
> 
> 3. Ted Baker crossbody
> View attachment 4724828
> 
> 
> 4. Mulberry small Hampstead
> View attachment 4724829
> 
> 
> I'm also hoping to snag the Coach Cassie 19 in a colour block, but they're out of stock on the Coach Canada website.
> 
> View attachment 4724830



So lovely! The Ted Baker bag is pure summer to me!


----------



## Rhl2987

jblended said:


> Just dropping in quickly to thank everyone for the advice and support around my cubital tunnel syndrome. I'm staying away from the computer to rest my hand and am starting to feel some improvement.
> I just had to make sure I popped in quickly to let you guys know how grateful I am for your kindness.
> I'll catch up on everyone's bag adventures when I'm a little better and able to use my fingers with more control.
> Until then, please stay safe and keep your spirits up!


I'm glad the rest is helping already. I had horrible De Quervain's and carpal tunnel right after I gave birth for weeks and weeks and the pain was immense. Not using technology helped so much. I'm glad you're able to do that!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> I’m looking forward to seeing your hunted treasure bag when it arrives. It is so exciting to catch ones we’ve had on the list!
> 
> 
> I love this leopard print bag!




The purseblog videos made me return to hunting this specific bag I had on my list on off for a long time. It alway was on the expensive side for me, but suddenly the prices seem to have caved in. 

The Dior Diva is one of my all time favourites. It´s so me... well inside me.


----------



## essiedub

Good morning all! I am soliciting input. I have been drawn to an Alexander McQueen skull clutch and can’t seem to forget about it. I’m not sure if I want to be talked into or out of it...actually no,  I want to be talked into it. It’s totally impractical and I have no cocktail parties to attend. I guess I see it like a jewelry..you know how you can just look at it and it makes you happy?  Anyway, any insight on why these skull clutches are all the rage?   This is not the one with the 4-finger knuckle ring top..it’s just the single skull clasp. I’m not a goth or skull person at all..can’t figure out why I want it. What is it about these box clutches? Please help.


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> Confession time...   DH is already making fun of me and he only knows half the truth: 1 new bag in (DH saw it and likes it) and another one on the way.... I haven´t mentioned, yet.
> For the latter I had made a cheeky 30% off offer and was very amazed the seller did accept, because she had only just reduced the price herself by 25%... oops! Now I can only hope I´ll like this one in my life.* It´s one of my researched/ hunted/ put to bed list bags*.


Which bag is it? You always have such interesting handbags!!!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I try to avoid multicolored bags but somehow I still have a few:
> 1. Coach vintage stroll tote, 1991
> View attachment 4724780
> 
> 2. Coach pieced striped book tote, 2001 - I've never carried it. It's been sitting in my rehab pile for years
> View attachment 4724781
> 
> 3. Coach Legacy Willis, 2012
> View attachment 4724782
> 
> 4. Brighton city chic New York pouch, 2013
> View attachment 4724783
> 
> 5. Longchamp Besace drawstring, bought at the outlet in 2014
> View attachment 4724784
> 
> 6. Coach Bleecker mini Preston, 2014
> View attachment 4724787
> 
> 7. Coach saffiano mixed materials clutch, 2014
> View attachment 4724788
> 
> 8. Coach 1941 clutch with leather sequins, 2020
> View attachment 4724801
> 
> 9. Coach metallic camera bag, 2020
> View attachment 4724807


Your 1941 clutch with the leather flowers at the top (#9) just tickles me! Such a delicious, dressy bag. And the bag in your first photo, the Stroll Tote, is a wonderful shape. Color contrast with the "piping" around the edges is striking.


----------



## ElainePG

shoemetheworld said:


> My little multicolour family:
> 
> 1. Kurt Geiger mini Kensington
> View attachment 4724826
> 
> 
> 2. Zara straw bag
> View attachment 4724827
> 
> 
> 3. Ted Baker crossbody
> View attachment 4724828
> 
> 
> 4. Mulberry small Hampstead
> View attachment 4724829
> 
> 
> I'm also hoping to snag the Coach Cassie 19 in a colour block, but they're out of stock on the Coach Canada website.
> 
> View attachment 4724830


That Kurt Geiger really caught my attention with the adorable bird's head! Love!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> Just dropping in quickly to thank everyone for the advice and support around my cubital tunnel syndrome. I'm staying away from the computer to rest my hand and am starting to feel some improvement.
> I just had to make sure I popped in quickly to let you guys know how grateful I am for your kindness.
> I'll catch up on everyone's bag adventures when I'm a little better and able to use my fingers with more control.
> Until then, please stay safe and keep your spirits up!


Thank you for letting us know, @jblended . So glad to hear you're mending a little bit.


----------



## ElainePG

essiedub said:


> Good morning all! I am soliciting input. I have been drawn to an Alexander McQueen skull clutch and can’t seem to forget about it. I’m not sure if I want to be talked into or out of it...actually no,  I want to be talked into it. It’s totally impractical and I have no cocktail parties to attend. I guess I see it like a jewelry..you know how you can just look at it and it makes you happy?  Anyway, any insight on why these skull clutches are all the rage?   This is not the one with the 4-finger knuckle ring top..it’s just the single skull clasp. I’m not a goth or skull person at all..can’t figure out why I want it. What is it about these box clutches? Please help.


Good morning, @essiedub ! I'm afraid I can't offer any insight, because I've never been drawn to the skull-themed pieces, whether they're bags or scarves. I know they are (or were) very popular, but they always make me twitch. 

Any design or theme is such a personal thing. I remember someone (on this thread, I think) couldn't abide a particular something-or-other (a bag? a scarf?) because there was a snake on it. For others, it's insects. Or feathers. I'm fine with any of these, but when I'm considering an H scarf, I avoid the ones wih dead animals on them. Squick. 

Would love to see an image of the clutch you're considering. But… bottom line… if it makes you happy, I'd say you just answered your own question!


----------



## ElainePG

I only have one multicolored bag: my Fendi BTW. 
I know I show it every year, but the good news is that I still  it!


----------



## Kimbashop

ElainePG said:


> I only have one multicolored bag: my Fendi BTW.
> I know I show it every year, but the good news is that I still  it!
> View attachment 4725407


Gasp! I love this. What a pretty bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

I picked up this bag about 25 years ago, prior to cell phones, i.e., when you could carry such a small bag for an evening out. I love all of the multicolored buttons and trinkets. My son’s LEGO robot is the perfect model for it.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> I only have one multicolored bag: my Fendi BTW.
> I know I show it every year, but the good news is that I still  it!
> View attachment 4725407


I love it!
(and I'm glad you show it every year!)


----------



## Cookiefiend

Kimbashop said:


> View attachment 4725409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up this bag about 25 years ago, prior to cell phones, i.e., when you could carry such a small bag for an evening out. I love all of the multicolored buttons and trinkets. My son’s LEGO robot is the perfect model for it.


That is so cute! 
(all of your post - even the LEGO robot!)


----------



## ElainePG

Kimbashop said:


> Gasp! I love this. What a pretty bag.


Thank you! 
I looked back at my notes, and I see that I bought it in the fall of 2015, on one of our trips to San Francisco. Can't believe I've had it that long!


----------



## ElainePG

Kimbashop said:


> View attachment 4725409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up this bag about 25 years ago, prior to cell phones, i.e., when you could carry such a small bag for an evening out. I love all of the multicolored buttons and trinkets. My son’s LEGO robot is the perfect model for it.


What a terrific bag! When I first saw it (after being stopped in my track by Mr. Robot, of course!) I thought it was a paperweight. 
I know what you mean about evening bags having to be larger. What a shame. Do you ever carry this one, and just leave your phone at home? 
Hmmmm… I see a marketing opportunity here. Electronics companies need to sell consumers on the idea of owning TWO phones: a large one for daytime, and a mini for evenings out. What do you think>?


----------



## Kimbashop

ElainePG said:


> What a terrific bag! When I first saw it (after being stopped in my track by Mr. Robot, of course!) I thought it was a paperweight.
> I know what you mean about evening bags having to be larger. What a shame. Do you ever carry this one, and just leave your phone at home?
> Hmmmm… I see a marketing opportunity here. Electronics companies need to sell consumers on the idea of owning TWO phones: a large one for daytime, and a mini for evenings out. What do you think>?


you know, I haven't carried it in the era of cell phones except as a change purse . I have some vintage bags from my grandmother and great Aunt that also won't fit cell phones. Your marketing idea could take off! I remember an SNL skit with Will Farrell as a high-end fashion designer who carried a cell phone the size of a chiclet (gum). It was hilarious, but in this day and age where I carry a large cell phone that doesn't really fit into much, it has me thinking, LOL.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> I only have one multicolored bag: my Fendi BTW.
> I know I show it every year, but the good news is that I still  it!
> View attachment 4725407





Kimbashop said:


> View attachment 4725409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up this bag about 25 years ago, prior to cell phones, i.e., when you could carry such a small bag for an evening out. I love all of the multicolored buttons and trinkets. My son’s LEGO robot is the perfect model for it.


I love these!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Your 1941 clutch with the leather flowers at the top (#9) just tickles me! Such a delicious, dressy bag. And the bag in your first photo, the Stroll Tote, is a wonderful shape. Color contrast with the "piping" around the edges is striking.


I've never carried the clutch. It is way too small for me but I really wanted something with those leather sequins! The stroll tote is a reissue of a Bonnie Cashin design. She was Coach's first designer. I feel very fortunate to have found it in that colorway.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> my only multi-colored bag: Dior Diva from 2004
> 
> View attachment 4724744


Such a cool vibe!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I try to avoid multicolored bags but somehow I still have a few:
> 1. Coach vintage stroll tote, 1991
> View attachment 4724780
> 
> 2. Coach pieced striped book tote, 2001 - I've never carried it. It's been sitting in my rehab pile for years
> View attachment 4724781
> 
> 3. Coach Legacy Willis, 2012
> View attachment 4724782
> 
> 4. Brighton city chic New York pouch, 2013
> View attachment 4724783
> 
> 5. Longchamp Besace drawstring, bought at the outlet in 2014
> View attachment 4724784
> 
> 6. Coach Bleecker mini Preston, 2014
> View attachment 4724787
> 
> 7. Coach saffiano mixed materials clutch, 2014
> View attachment 4724788
> 
> 8. Coach 1941 clutch with leather sequins, 2020
> View attachment 4724801
> 
> 9. Coach metallic camera bag, 2020
> View attachment 4724807


I love these. I think I need to step out of the box and get something fun.


----------



## dcooney4

shoemetheworld said:


> My little multicolour family:
> 
> 1. Kurt Geiger mini Kensington
> View attachment 4724826
> 
> 
> 2. Zara straw bag
> View attachment 4724827
> 
> 
> 3. Ted Baker crossbody
> View attachment 4724828
> 
> 
> 4. Mulberry small Hampstead
> View attachment 4724829
> 
> 
> I'm also hoping to snag the Coach Cassie 19 in a colour block, but they're out of stock on the Coach Canada website.
> 
> View attachment 4724830


Gorgeous multicolor bags!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I only have one multicolored bag: my Fendi BTW.
> I know I show it every year, but the good news is that I still  it!
> View attachment 4725407


I must be getting old because I always forget you have this lovely bag. Just my cup of tea. Love it!


----------



## dcooney4

Kimbashop said:


> View attachment 4725409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up this bag about 25 years ago, prior to cell phones, i.e., when you could carry such a small bag for an evening out. I love all of the multicolored buttons and trinkets. My son’s LEGO robot is the perfect model for it.


So adorable!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> I only have one multicolored bag: my Fendi BTW.
> I know I show it every year, but the good news is that I still  it!
> View attachment 4725407


Fabulous, By The Way.


----------



## More bags

Kimbashop said:


> View attachment 4725409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up this bag about 25 years ago, prior to cell phones, i.e., when you could carry such a small bag for an evening out. I love all of the multicolored buttons and trinkets. My son’s LEGO robot is the perfect model for it.


Great picture and cute bag!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend where did you get the cool strap for your Charlie Bucket? I ordered one off amazon that I also saw on Etsy but have not received it yet. Realized to late I should have just asked you.


----------



## msd_bags

shoemetheworld said:


> My little multicolour family:
> 
> 1. Kurt Geiger mini Kensington
> View attachment 4724826
> 
> 
> 2. Zara straw bag
> View attachment 4724827
> 
> 
> 3. Ted Baker crossbody
> View attachment 4724828
> 
> 
> 4. Mulberry small Hampstead
> View attachment 4724829
> 
> 
> I'm also hoping to snag the Coach Cassie 19 in a colour block, but they're out of stock on the Coach Canada website.
> 
> View attachment 4724830


I almost got this Kurt Geiger bag (or was it not the mini?) when I was looking for an evening bag for my niece’s wedding last year.  Had I seen you have one then (and heard your review of it) I would have gotten it!

Nice multicolored collection!  The Mulberry Hampstead (regular size) is in my radar.  How do you find your small size?


jblended said:


> Just dropping in quickly to thank everyone for the advice and support around my cubital tunnel syndrome. I'm staying away from the computer to rest my hand and am starting to feel some improvement.
> I just had to make sure I popped in quickly to let you guys know how grateful I am for your kindness.
> I'll catch up on everyone's bag adventures when I'm a little better and able to use my fingers with more control.
> Until then, please stay safe and keep your spirits up!


Nice to heat from you!!


ElainePG said:


> Good morning, @essiedub ! I'm afraid I can't offer any insight, because I've never been drawn to the skull-themed pieces, whether they're bags or scarves. I know they are (or were) very popular, but they always make me twitch.
> 
> Any design or theme is such a personal thing. I remember someone (on this thread, I think) couldn't abide a particular something-or-other (a bag? a scarf?) because there was a snake on it. For others, it's insects. Or feathers. I'm fine with any of these, but when I'm considering an H scarf, I avoid the ones wih dead animals on them. Squick.
> 
> Would love to see an image of the clutch you're considering. But… bottom line… if it makes you happy, I'd say you just answered your own question!


I on the other hand have been drawn to AMQ skull pieces. . I have a silk scarf with the skulls.  However, when I attended a wedding in an airconditioned church in a strapless gown, I hesitated to use it even if I was getting cold!  For obvious reasons.   But I use it at the hotel reception later with no issues.


----------



## shoemetheworld

msd_bags said:


> I almost got this Kurt Geiger bag (or was it not the mini?) when I was looking for an evening bag for my niece’s wedding last year.  Had I seen you have one then (and heard your review of it) I would have gotten it!
> 
> Nice multicolored collection!  The Mulberry Hampstead (regular size) is in my radar.  How do you find your small size?
> 
> Nice to heat from you!!
> 
> I on the other hand have been drawn to AMQ skull pieces. . I have a silk scarf with the skulls.  However, when I attended a wedding in an airconditioned church in a strapless gown, I hesitated to use it even if I was getting cold!  For obvious reasons.   But I use it at the hotel reception later with no issues.


The Kurt Geiger chain is super light weight and comfortable for an evening out. Definitely recommend if you need an event bag in the future.  It's quite small though! Here's a pic of me ready to wear it to a wedding last year. I'm 5'1 for reference.




I love the Mulberry small Hampstead, but I'm a small bag person. It's quite roomy actually and I can even fit a small water bottle in it.


----------



## missie1

My multi colored bags.  Paula  Cadamatori, Fendi Peekaboo and Straithberry these last two I need to photograph


----------



## whateve

missie1 said:


> My multi colored bags.  Paula  Cadamatori, Fendi Peekaboo and Straithberry these last two I need to photograph


Ooh, I like this!


----------



## keodi

ElainePG said:


> I only have one multicolored bag: my Fendi BTW.
> I know I show it every year, but the good news is that I still  it!
> View attachment 4725407



Beautiful bag!


Kimbashop said:


> View attachment 4725409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up this bag about 25 years ago, prior to cell phones, i.e., when you could carry such a small bag for an evening out. I love all of the multicolored buttons and trinkets. My son’s LEGO robot is the perfect model for it.


So cute! I love it!


missie1 said:


> My multi colored bags.  Paula  Cadamatori, Fendi Peekaboo and Straithberry these last two I need to photograph


I like!


----------



## Vintage Leather

essiedub said:


> Good morning all! I am soliciting input. I have been drawn to an Alexander McQueen skull clutch and can’t seem to forget about it. I’m not sure if I want to be talked into or out of it...actually no,  I want to be talked into it. It’s totally impractical and I have no cocktail parties to attend. I guess I see it like a jewelry..you know how you can just look at it and it makes you happy?  Anyway, any insight on why these skull clutches are all the rage?   This is not the one with the 4-finger knuckle ring top..it’s just the single skull clasp. I’m not a goth or skull person at all..can’t figure out why I want it. What is it about these box clutches? Please help.


For me the appeal is two-fold.
One, I love Lee. Lee Alexander McQueen was one of the greatest designers of his age, with the ability to hold the edge between Lady-like elegance and Whimsical/Hot Mess/Counterculture while never quite going over it. Close, mind you, but never over. Which brings me to
Two, the Skull clutches straddle the line between lady-like impracticality of a structured box clutch - doesn't fit enough, has to be hand-carried - and whimsical goth-punk accessory - all about those skulls and psychopomps and punk-victoriana.  

I love seeing the skull clutches. I love watching people carry them and seeing how the style them. It's the sort of bag that speaks to the 16 year old me; it's a clutch for a person who carried vintage Gucci and wore safety pins and victorian cameos while listening to Violent Femmes and Dead Kennedys. 

So far, I've resisted temptation. But if I ever come across the McQueen Empire Clutch, I will surrender.  Even though I know it's impractical and doesn't fit my lifestyle and its impossible - I love it that much.

Do you want it as something to carry or as an art piece?


----------



## papertiger

etoupebirkin said:


> This definitely fits the bill. My Pandemic Project.
> 
> View attachment 4723913
> View attachment 4723914
> View attachment 4723915
> View attachment 4723916
> View attachment 4723917
> 
> I smile every time I look at this bag.



This bag needs standing ovation


----------



## papertiger

Rhl2987 said:


> No that's very sweet, smart, and saves a lot of headaches. In my husband's family, they just all send links for what they want for Christmas. It feels weird to me, but I participate. Dave still hand selects gifts for them though.



The whole thing of gift giving is not part of my DH's family either, they have virtually no 'special occasion DNA'. When I didn't bother with Christmas decoration last year (it was just me an DH over 3 days) DH really surprised me by _wanting_ to put them up and regretting we didn't have a tree. I wondered who this man was!. 

Now my parents are both gone, I really miss someone having thought about what to get me rather than DH asking me 14.5 days in advance (electronic calendar). When my mother was alive she'd remember I always wanted 'this' or one of 'those' from a past conversation. One year, he almost got it right, he bought me a bicycle. Unfortunately, it was the same size as he'd bought himself (over 6')  and I couldn't ride it properly, but the thought was there. I thought of it today because 15 years ago to the day I tried to ride it from my university Halls of Res to Buckingham Palace to watch the 60 year anniversary of VE Day, Every time I had to stop, I had to find a curb to put my foot on because the ground was so far away. Today we are celebrating 75 years since VE Day.  

Keeping on-theme, this was another rare and unexpected (Valentine's) gift from DH. A multicolour Gucci Leather Hearts Boston (2009). Over the last 5 years, I've appreciated this bag more - it wasn't used before that at all - I just used to think about how DH (and my SA) looked round Gucci, thought of me and came up with _that_ bag .  Now I can see it says LOVE and GUCCI so I feel a bit mean and wear it when going to the park for a picnic, seeing a stately home or meeting friends with young children and I know we'll be visiting a zoo or playground.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Here it is- on the floor next to a dress I made out of a fabric I bought from the same seller.
> View attachment 4723398
> View attachment 4723399



Fantastic work @cowgirlsboots


----------



## papertiger

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4723435
> View attachment 4723436
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is, the Jett Satchel in Onyx pebbled leather from Arayla. It is my Mother’s Day gift to myself.
> It has a large pocket on the back, big enough for even large cell phones. There are feet & the strap is adjustable. The interior has 2 slip pockets, a zipper pocket & a sunglasses pocket.
> The leather is thick & smooshy. Love it!
> I haven’t loved a bag this much in a long time. Very happy with my purchase



So pleased that you're pleased! The bag looks really great and practical too


----------



## papertiger

Kimbashop said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your pain and discomfort. Another vote here for massage/rolfing/phys. therapy. I sustained a bad injury about a year ago which resulted in severe shoulder pain and limited movement (I had stitches on my leg and whiplash, too). I thought I might need surgery to correct my shoulder injuries because I could not move them without sharp, piercing pain. I decided to work with a personal trainer in my town who specializes in rehabilitation and physical therapy techniques (including message and foam roller therapy), and within a month I noticed a difference. It's now been 8 months and I'm almost back to where I was. It is amazing how the body can heal itself with the right techniques. I wish you well in your non-hospital pursuits!


----------



## papertiger

Vintage Leather said:


> There were stylists in the 40s-70s, but they worked exclusively for fashion magazines, coordinating for editorial shoots. There were also costume designers, who worked with actresses for an off-camera look, because under the Studio System, the actresses off-stage glamour reflected on her on-screen marketability.
> 
> Ray Petri of the Buffalo Boy look in the 80s was the first person with the job description of “stylist” who worked for individuals.



But only for the real stars and the ones they were grooming to be stars. In the mid-60s that all went out the window, including the studio system. Many would be pop-stars pretended they didn't even have managers, just 'friends' helping them out. Catching that late '60s vibe is all about catching that 'I didn't make it home last night', 'lived-in/loved-in ' vibe and I'm doing pretty well with my hair this morning, looks like a bird's next ha ha. 

I shall have to look up Ray Petri.


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Dear Elaine, thanks for your thoughtful questions. It prompted me to sift through the So Kelly thread in the clubhouse and I found a number of posts on reconfiguring the doubled up strap to a long strap, using a scarf as long strap or using an H buckle,
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/so-cool-so-hip-so-fabulous-so-kelly.342860/page-27#post-8395539
> Posts #397, 541, 565, 572, 851
> I never knew how versatile the strap is for this bag! I do use my So Kelly often. It has a slim profile and sits close to my body. I love the colour (Bleu Saphir with Bleu Izmir interior and stitching), leather and wide strap. The So Kelly fits my lifestyle and what I carry on a daily basis, with extra room.
> 
> The Charlie bucket bag has the non removable shoulder strap and it comes with a removable long strap for shoulder or messenger wear.
> 
> Thanks again for the thought provoking question. It led me to pull out my So Kelly and a couple other bags to try on and parade around the house with.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> You make me blush, really. The dress is nothing but "loungewear". A simple zipper-less thing with some little faults I will erase in case I use the pattern again.



Looks 100% better than some of the loungewear I'm seeing


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> my only multi-colored bag: Dior Diva from 2004
> 
> View attachment 4724744



STATEMENT!


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> I try to avoid multicolored bags but somehow I still have a few:
> 1. Coach vintage stroll tote, 1991
> View attachment 4724780
> 
> 2. Coach pieced striped book tote, 2001 - I've never carried it. It's been sitting in my rehab pile for years
> View attachment 4724781
> 
> 3. Coach Legacy Willis, 2012
> View attachment 4724782
> 
> 4. Brighton city chic New York pouch, 2013
> View attachment 4724783
> 
> 5. Longchamp Besace drawstring, bought at the outlet in 2014
> View attachment 4724784
> 
> 6. Coach Bleecker mini Preston, 2014
> View attachment 4724787
> 
> 7. Coach saffiano mixed materials clutch, 2014
> View attachment 4724788
> 
> 8. Coach 1941 clutch with leather sequins, 2020
> View attachment 4724801
> 
> 9. Coach metallic camera bag, 2020
> View attachment 4724807



Tasteful multicolours 

Love that Willis, there's something about dark blue and red together. The kind of contrast I can do (black and white's not great on me without other bright colours thrown in) but navy and red - fabulous.


----------



## papertiger

shoemetheworld said:


> My little multicolour family:
> 
> 1. Kurt Geiger mini Kensington
> View attachment 4724826
> 
> 
> 2. Zara straw bag
> View attachment 4724827
> 
> 
> 3. Ted Baker crossbody
> View attachment 4724828
> 
> 
> 4. Mulberry small Hampstead
> View attachment 4724829
> 
> 
> I'm also hoping to snag the Coach Cassie 19 in a colour block, but they're out of stock on the Coach Canada website.
> 
> View attachment 4724830



I almost bought the KG rainbow Kensington when it first came out but somehow held off. I've decided to buy Gucci velvet multicolour-striped 1955 now so that'll be my vision.

Fab Zara basket too. Well done for bobbing that, I'm always too late at Zara and like everything after it's gone.


----------



## papertiger

essiedub said:


> Good morning all! I am soliciting input. I have been drawn to an Alexander McQueen skull clutch and can’t seem to forget about it. I’m not sure if I want to be talked into or out of it...actually no,  I want to be talked into it. It’s totally impractical and I have no cocktail parties to attend. I guess I see it like a jewelry..you know how you can just look at it and it makes you happy?  Anyway, any insight on why these skull clutches are all the rage?   This is not the one with the 4-finger knuckle ring top..it’s just the single skull clasp. I’m not a goth or skull person at all..can’t figure out why I want it. What is it about these box clutches? Please help.



Not here to enable or talk you out of it. My feeling is when you've always wanted something and then get it, not only do you appreciate it but have a sense a of accomplishment once you finally do.

I have a ton of McQueen clothes, a couple of seasonal scarves (I'm not into the skull-only, they take me back to being a teen at Camden Market - which _is_ where they come from). But the skull clasp on the clutch (and walking cane they did a few years ago) is fabulous. Reminds me of Theo Fennell's beautiful skull rings too.

I _always_ wanted the Union Jack version of the bag - it started around £600 and went season after season. But the real reason I didn't get it was since I'm in Scotland half the year (usually) the UJ sends off different signals and where I am 'down South' some people put them outside their windows and I'm not one of those people either.

If I saw the right version, I too could be tempted. The all-black UJ was probably my best bet but I got side-tracked by another Gucci. I like the knuckle duster ones too but some of them are more fragile.


----------



## papertiger

Kimbashop said:


> View attachment 4725409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up this bag about 25 years ago, prior to cell phones, i.e., when you could carry such a small bag for an evening out. I love all of the multicolored buttons and trinkets. My son’s LEGO robot is the perfect model for it.



So pretty! Really like that. Fantastic picture.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> I only have one multicolored bag: my Fendi BTW.
> I know I show it every year, but the good news is that I still  it!
> View attachment 4725407



That's a beauty! Multicolour but tonal. Reminds me a little, but classier than Hermes' Bolide Shark (if you remember them). I like this _much_ better.


----------



## papertiger

shoemetheworld said:


> The Kurt Geiger chain is super light weight and comfortable for an evening out. Definitely recommend if you need an event bag in the future.  It's quite small though! Here's a pic of me ready to wear it to a wedding last year. I'm 5'1 for reference.
> 
> View attachment 4725616
> 
> 
> I love the Mulberry small Hampstead, but I'm a small bag person. It's quite roomy actually and I can even fit a small water bottle in it.


----------



## shoemetheworld

papertiger said:


> I almost bought the KG rainbow Kensington when it first came out but somehow held off. I've decided to buy Gucci velvet multicolour-striped 1955 now so that'll be my vision.
> 
> Fab Zara basket too. Well done for bobbing that, I'm always too late at Zara and like everything after it's gone.


Thanks! Zara has such cute statement bags, I usually just pop into their website once a week to take a look. I'm also lucky enough to live and work near a few Zara locations. 

I would love to see your Gucci when you get it!


----------



## papertiger

shoemetheworld said:


> Thanks! Zara has such cute statement bags, I usually just pop into their website once a week to take a look. I'm also lucky enough to live and work near a few Zara locations.
> 
> I would love to see your Gucci when you get it!



Preview (on Wishlist)


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> Cookiefiend where did you get the cool strap for your Charlie Bucket? I ordered one off amazon that I also saw on Etsy but have not received it yet. Realized to late I should have just asked you.


Oh - I’m sorry - but I don’t have a Charlie!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

essiedub said:


> Good morning all! I am soliciting input. I have been drawn to an Alexander McQueen skull clutch and can’t seem to forget about it. I’m not sure if I want to be talked into or out of it...actually no,  I want to be talked into it. It’s totally impractical and I have no cocktail parties to attend. I guess I see it like a jewelry..you know how you can just look at it and it makes you happy?  Anyway, any insight on why these skull clutches are all the rage?   This is not the one with the 4-finger knuckle ring top..it’s just the single skull clasp. I’m not a goth or skull person at all..can’t figure out why I want it. What is it about these box clutches? Please help.



Oh I hear you @essiedub! Box clutches are something special! To me they are like pieces of art. Not very useful, but so pretty. McQueen is one of my fashion heroes so I can well understand you are drawn to this bag. Maybe you could put it in a showcase in your wardrobe as eye candy? It wouldn´tbe a sensible purchase given you wouldn´t have many occasions to wear it, but since when buying candy is strictly sensible? It still feels good!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> Which bag is it? You always have such interesting handbags!!!




The bag I already received is a 60ies Jaguar bag, I´m so happy I found at an absolute bargain price. It needs a little tlc. Here´s the ebay photo: 




The second purchase is a classic... the Fendy Spy. I´m unsure whether I should have waited for a black one to turn up, but couldn´t resist to make the low offer on this one. The description says it is purple which for me is very unusual. In the ebay listing it looks rather brownish. We´ll see.... I´m showing the ebay photo, again.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> I only have one multicolored bag: my Fendi BTW.
> I know I show it every year, but the good news is that I still  it!
> View attachment 4725407



It´s lush! So special!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Cookiefiend where did you get the cool strap for your Charlie Bucket? I ordered one off amazon that I also saw on Etsy but have not received it yet. Realized to late I should have just asked you.



I´d love to know, too. At first sight I thought the strap might be by Longchamp.


----------



## dcooney4

missie1 said:


> My multi colored bags.  Paula  Cadamatori, Fendi Peekaboo and Straithberry these last two I need to photograph


So beautiful!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

missie1 said:


> My multi colored bags.  Paula  Cadamatori, Fendi Peekaboo and Straithberry these last two I need to photograph



I´m in love! This is such a stunner!


----------



## baghabitz34

@dcooney4 were you maybe thinking of my Charlie? I got my strap from Coach. I don’t see them on the site now. They might pop in the summer sale or your SA maybe able to hunt one down.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Vintage Leather said:


> For me the appeal is two-fold.
> One, I love Lee. Lee Alexander McQueen was one of the greatest designers of his age, with the ability to hold the edge between Lady-like elegance and Whimsical/Hot Mess/Counterculture while never quite going over it. Close, mind you, but never over. Which brings me to
> Two, the Skull clutches straddle the line between lady-like impracticality of a structured box clutch - doesn't fit enough, has to be hand-carried - and whimsical goth-punk accessory - all about those skulls and psychopomps and punk-victoriana.
> 
> I love seeing the skull clutches. I love watching people carry them and seeing how the style them. It's the sort of bag that speaks to the 16 year old me; it's a clutch for a person who carried vintage Gucci and wore safety pins and victorian cameos while listening to Violent Femmes and Dead Kennedys.
> 
> So far, I've resisted temptation. But if I ever come across the McQueen Empire Clutch, I will surrender.  Even though I know it's impractical and doesn't fit my lifestyle and its impossible - I love it that much.
> 
> Do you want it as something to carry or as an art piece?



Lee and the skull scarve comes to mind. I read a quote that he found it extremely funny that something as random as his skull scarve was such a success and everybody bought it. I love the skull clutches and the only "but" for me is when he thought that little of his skull scarve what did he think of his skull bags? I would not want to be carrying/ owning some piece of random merchandise in honour of my fashion hero.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Oh - I’m sorry - but I don’t have a Charlie!


I am sorry I thought it was you. Someone had a bucket bag with a multicolored strap. The strap caught my eye. I’m actually not sure if it was a Charlie Bucket from coach.


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4725942
> @dcooney4 were you maybe thinking of my Charlie? I got my strap from Coach. I don’t see them on the site now. They might pop in the summer sale or your SA maybe able to hunt one down.


This is lovely but I thought I saw one with stitching on it. I will keep my eyes open for straps from Coach now too . Yours looks awesome.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Fantastic work @cowgirlsboots



Thank you @papertiger! Yesterday I finished the second dress from the same fabric ( I had two big remant pieces) made from a different pattern I wanted to try. Now to decide which pattern is better to use for the glorious black jersey I have...


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> The bag I already received is a 60ies Jaguar bag, I´m so happy I found at an absolute bargain price. It needs a little tlc. Here´s the ebay photo:
> 
> View attachment 4725935
> 
> 
> The second purchase is a classic... the Fendy Spy. I´m unsure whether I should have waited for a black one to turn up, but couldn´t resist to make the low offer on this one. The description says it is purple which for me is very unusual. In the ebay listing it looks rather brownish. We´ll see.... I´m showing the ebay photo, again.
> 
> View attachment 4725938


I hope they come to you in wonderful shape.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> The bag I already received is a 60ies Jaguar bag, I´m so happy I found at an absolute bargain price. It needs a little tlc. Here´s the ebay photo:
> 
> View attachment 4725935
> 
> 
> The second purchase is a classic... the Fendy Spy. I´m unsure whether I should have waited for a black one to turn up, but couldn´t resist to make the low offer on this one. The description says it is purple which for me is very unusual. In the ebay listing it looks rather brownish. We´ll see.... I´m showing the ebay photo, again.
> 
> View attachment 4725938



Love me a Spy. Looks brown lamb to me (perhaps purplish undertones?) just needs feeding.


----------



## msd_bags

shoemetheworld said:


> The Kurt Geiger chain is super light weight and comfortable for an evening out. Definitely recommend if you need an event bag in the future.  It's quite small though! Here's a pic of me ready to wear it to a wedding last year. I'm 5'1 for reference.
> 
> View attachment 4725616
> 
> 
> I love the Mulberry small Hampstead, but I'm a small bag person. It's quite roomy actually and I can even fit a small water bottle in it.


Thanks for this photo!  It's indeed a lovely bag, and so are you. 


papertiger said:


> The whole thing of gift giving is not part of my DH's family either, they have virtually no 'special occasion DNA'. When I didn't bother with Christmas decoration last year (it was just me an DH over 3 days) DH really surprised me by _wanting_ to put them up and regretting we didn't have a tree. I wondered who this man was!.
> 
> Now my parents are both gone, I really miss someone having thought about what to get me rather than DH asking me 14.5 days in advance (electronic calendar). When my mother was alive she'd remember I always wanted 'this' or one of 'those' from a past conversation. One year, he almost got it right, he bought me a bicycle. Unfortunately, it was the same size as he'd bought himself (over 6')  and I couldn't ride it properly, but the thought was there. I thought of it today because 15 years ago to the day I tried to ride it from my university Halls of Res to Buckingham Palace to watch the 60 year anniversary of VE Day, Every time I had to stop, I had to find a curb to put my foot on because the ground was so far away. Today we are celebrating 75 years since VE Day.
> 
> Keeping on-theme, this was another rare and unexpected (Valentine's) gift from DH. A multicolour Gucci Leather Hearts Boston (2009). Over the last 5 years, I've appreciated this bag more - it wasn't used before that at all - I just used to think about how DH (and my SA) looked round Gucci, thought of me and came up with _that_ bag .  Now I can see it says LOVE and GUCCI so I feel a bit mean and wear it when going to the park for a picnic, seeing a stately home or meeting friends with young children and I know we'll be visiting a zoo or playground.





papertiger said:


> Preview (on Wishlist)


I liked reading your DH gifting story!  Maybe he'll get better in time.


----------



## More bags

Vintage Leather said:


> For me the appeal is two-fold.
> One, I love Lee. Lee Alexander McQueen was one of the greatest designers of his age, with the ability to hold the edge between Lady-like elegance and Whimsical/Hot Mess/Counterculture while never quite going over it. Close, mind you, but never over. Which brings me to
> Two, the Skull clutches straddle the line between lady-like impracticality of a structured box clutch - doesn't fit enough, has to be hand-carried - and whimsical goth-punk accessory - all about those skulls and psychopomps and punk-victoriana.
> 
> I love seeing the skull clutches. I love watching people carry them and seeing how the style them. It's the sort of bag that speaks to the 16 year old me; it's a clutch for a person who carried vintage Gucci and wore safety pins and victorian cameos while listening to Violent Femmes and Dead Kennedys.
> 
> So far, I've resisted temptation. But if I ever come across the McQueen Empire Clutch, I will surrender.  Even though I know it's impractical and doesn't fit my lifestyle and its impossible - I love it that much.
> 
> Do you want it as something to carry or as an art piece?


Fantastic post, so informative. Thanks for sharing your thoughts!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Love me a Spy. Looks brown lamb to me (perhaps purplish undertones?) just needs feeding.



May I show it to you once it arrives and ask for advise what to do?


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> The whole thing of gift giving is not part of my DH's family either, they have virtually no 'special occasion DNA'. When I didn't bother with Christmas decoration last year (it was just me an DH over 3 days) DH really surprised me by _wanting_ to put them up and regretting we didn't have a tree. I wondered who this man was!.
> 
> Now my parents are both gone, I really miss someone having thought about what to get me rather than DH asking me 14.5 days in advance (electronic calendar). When my mother was alive she'd remember I always wanted 'this' or one of 'those' from a past conversation. One year, he almost got it right, he bought me a bicycle. Unfortunately, it was the same size as he'd bought himself (over 6')  and I couldn't ride it properly, but the thought was there. I thought of it today because 15 years ago to the day I tried to ride it from my university Halls of Res to Buckingham Palace to watch the 60 year anniversary of VE Day, Every time I had to stop, I had to find a curb to put my foot on because the ground was so far away. Today we are celebrating 75 years since VE Day.
> 
> Keeping on-theme, this was another rare and unexpected (Valentine's) gift from DH. A multicolour Gucci Leather Hearts Boston (2009). Over the last 5 years, I've appreciated this bag more - it wasn't used before that at all - I just used to think about how DH (and my SA) looked round Gucci, thought of me and came up with _that_ bag .  Now I can see it says LOVE and GUCCI so I feel a bit mean and wear it when going to the park for a picnic, seeing a stately home or meeting friends with young children and I know we'll be visiting a zoo or playground.


 Beautiful Gucci and wonderful DH. I loved hearing your bicycle gift reminiscing - wow 75 year anniversary of VE Day! The way you described using this Gucci makes me remember a fun, multicoloured Louis Vuitton Roses Speedy I used to own. It was a great looking bag, I didn’t carry it often and I rehomed it to allow someone else to love it more than I did.


----------



## msd_bags

I hope our lockdown has not made me crazy.  I just made a big purchase yesterday of a set of pans and skillet!!  I had been agonizing whether I should buy a YSL bag or a Loewe Puzzle or not because of the price (and it's much higher here because of duties and taxes) for some time.  But quickly, I bought the starter set of Saladmaster (with 2 nice sought after freebies).  My purchase costs more than either of the bag, though not so much at our prices.  And I only started thinking about the purchase 2 or 3 days prior.  But in my defense, I can attest to the product since we had them in our house growing up. 

Thinking about what I did, maybe this lockdown is letting me dwell on some other stuff than just bags!


----------



## papertiger

msd_bags said:


> Thanks for this photo!  It's indeed a lovely bag, and so are you.
> 
> 
> 
> I liked reading your DH gifting story!  Maybe he'll get better in time.



I like your optimism


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Beautiful Gucci and wonderful DH. I loved hearing your bicycle gift reminiscing - wow 75 year anniversary of VE Day! The way you described using this Gucci makes me remember a fun, multicoloured Louis Vuitton Roses Speedy I used to own. It was a great looking bag, I didn’t carry it often and I rehomed it to allow someone else to love it more than I did.



OMG, I remember those and really liked them. I saw the LV/SS  Roses NF first in the arm on a pretty girl in a very busy pan-Asian restaurant in London. We had to cue for about an hour so I had plenty of time to ogle.  I actually think it's a bit more stylish than my Gucci but now you make me think now that perhaps I remarked how pretty it was - oops. Could you have just solved a mystery? 

I know the LH Gucci Boston was bought Jan 2009 (and my mother loved it too!!!!), do you remember what time of year the Roses Speedy came out?

Do regret selling your Roses?


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> May I show it to you once it arrives and ask for advise what to do?


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> The bag I already received is a 60ies Jaguar bag, I´m so happy I found at an absolute bargain price. It needs a little tlc. Here´s the ebay photo:
> 
> View attachment 4725935
> 
> 
> The second purchase is a classic... the Fendy Spy. I´m unsure whether I should have waited for a black one to turn up, but couldn´t resist to make the low offer on this one. The description says it is purple which for me is very unusual. In the ebay listing it looks rather brownish. We´ll see.... I´m showing the ebay photo, again.
> 
> View attachment 4725938


Congratulations on your Jaguar bag. I can’t wait to see your Spy bag when it arrives - I still think they are gorgeous bags!


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Preview (on Wishlist)


Thanks for sharing this version. I think the 1955 is a great looking bag.


----------



## More bags

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4725942
> @dcooney4 were you maybe thinking of my Charlie? I got my strap from Coach. I don’t see them on the site now. They might pop in the summer sale or your SA maybe able to hunt one down.


I love this strap with your Charlie!


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Thanks for sharing this version. I think the 1955 is a great looking bag.



Thank you. I certainly don't have anything else like this. My only other velvet bag is bright pink.


----------



## essiedub

ElainePG said:


> Good morning, @essiedub
> Would love to see an image of the clutch you're considering. But… bottom line… if it makes you happy, I'd say you just answered your own question!


I have a soft spot for little fancy boxes!



Vintage Leather said:


> Lee Alexander McQueen was one of the greatest designers of his age, with the ability to hold t*he edge between Lady-like elegance and Whimsical/Hot Mess/Counterculture* while never quite going over it.
> *
> Skull clutches straddle the line between lady-like impracticality of a structured box clutch - doesn't fit enough, has to be hand-carried - and whimsical goth-punk accessory*


Perfect! This is exactly what he is. Thank you for distilling it so succinctly!



cowgirlsboots said:


> Oh I hear you @essiedub! Box clutches are something special! To me they are like *pieces of art. Not very useful, but so pretty. *McQueen is one of my fashion heroes so I can well understand you are drawn to this bag. Maybe you could put it in a showcase in your wardrobe as eye candy? It wouldn´tbe a sensible purchase given you wouldn´t have many occasions to wear it, but since when buying candy is strictly sensible? It still feels good!


So true.


His lace headdresses have always intrigued me and this version of the skull clutch seems to capture the essence of the house. So with all of your helpful analyses, this clutch is ..impractical, so beautifully made, yet “disturbing” in its own way. I like the contradiction.  But I’ve come to my senses and will just enjoy it from afar (I think)


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> OMG, I remember those and really liked them. I saw the LV/SS  Roses NF first in the arm on a pretty girl in a very busy pan-Asian restaurant in London. We had to cue for about an hour so I had plenty of time to ogle.  I actually think it's a bit more stylish than my Gucci but now you make me think now that perhaps I remarked how pretty it was - oops. Could you have just solved a mystery?
> 
> I know the LH Gucci Boston was bought Jan 2009 (and my mother loved it too!!!!), do you remember what time of year the Roses Speedy came out?
> 
> Do regret selling your Roses?


Here is an old pic of my Stephen Sprouse Roses Speedy 30. It was purchased in February 2009. I was getting into Louis Vuitton and I had a toddler. I was learning more about my (post baby) style/shape, what I liked and didn’t like in handbags and what I wanted to express through my purchases. I was so excited to be able to acquire a few pieces from the limited edition Stephen Sprouse Roses line. This is a great handheld, lightweight and large capacity bag. It carried more than my daily essentials. As I acquired a broader diversity of bags, this Speedy didn’t get carried as often. I still loved it and chose to release it in late 2017. I have no regrets of letting my SS Roses Speedy go. It was a great bag for a certain stage of life.
What I occasionally think about is having a fun bag in my wardrobe. I look at the lovely multicoloured bags that are being posted this week and it tips me in the direction of seeking out a fun, perhaps multicoloured bag.


----------



## essiedub

papertiger said:


> Not here to enable or talk you out of it. My feeling is when you've always wanted something and then get it, not only do you appreciate it but have a sense a of accomplishment once you finally do.
> 
> I have a ton of McQueen clothes, a couple of seasonal scarves (I'm not into the skull-only, they take me back to being a teen at Camden Market - which _is_ where they come from). But the skull clasp on the clutch (and walking cane they did a few years ago) is fabulous. Reminds me of Theo Fennell's beautiful skull rings too.
> 
> I _always_ wanted the Union Jack version of the bag - it started around £600 and went season after season. But the real reason I didn't get it was since I'm in Scotland half the year (usually) the UJ sends off different signals and where I am 'down South' some people put them outside their windows and I'm not one of those people either.
> 
> If I saw the right version, I too could be tempted. The all-black UJ was probably my best bet but I got side-tracked by another Gucci. I like the knuckle duster ones too but some of them are more fragile.


Ooh yes, I also like the Union Jack version ..in the black suede, though I could probably only carry it to an English-themed party, a soirée at the British consulate, or a McQueen event!  Flag symbolism can be so emotional. McQueen had spoken about the oppression of Scotland in the 16th c(?) and based one of his shows on that. I’m curious what signalling it represents in Scotland today? Does it have to do with anti-secession?


----------



## papertiger

essiedub said:


> Ooh yes, I also like the Union Jack version ..in the black suede, though I could probably only carry it to an English-themed party, a soirée at the British consulate, or a McQueen event!  Flag symbolism can be so emotional. McQueen had spoken about the oppression of Scotland in the 16th c(?) and based one of his shows on that. I’m curious what signalling it represents in Scotland today? Does it have to do with anti-secession?



Highland Rape

It symbolises someone is a Unionist. Not a great look in the only SNP separatist village inside a unionist district. Going to the pub would be 'interesting'. The black would send lots of mixed messages so better for confusing. I just like the look of the bag, no politics meant but in a near town there are no green lights on the traffic lights because they HATE green (Celtic) so much. Simple folk.


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Here is an old pic of my Stephen Sprouse Roses Speedy 30. It was purchased in February 2009. I was getting into Louis Vuitton and I had a toddler. I was learning more about my (post baby) style/shape, what I liked and didn’t like in handbags and what I wanted to express through my purchases. I was so excited to be able to acquire a few pieces from the limited edition Stephen Sprouse Roses line. This is a great handheld, lightweight and large capacity bag. It carried more than my daily essentials. As I acquired a broader diversity of bags, this Speedy didn’t get carried as often. I still loved it and chose to release it in late 2017. I have no regrets of letting my SS Roses Speedy go. It was a great bag for a certain stage of life.
> What I occasionally think about is having a fun bag in my wardrobe. I look at the lovely multicoloured bags that are being posted this week and it tips me in the direction of seeking out a fun, perhaps multicoloured bag.
> View attachment 4726004



Thank you for your explanation. Makes sense. Very pretty bag and as we can both attest to, both Gucci Boston and Roses Speedy, of their time.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Fabulous, By The Way.


----------



## ElainePG

shoemetheworld said:


> The Kurt Geiger chain is super light weight and comfortable for an evening out. Definitely recommend if you need an event bag in the future.  It's quite small though! Here's a pic of me ready to wear it to a wedding last year. I'm 5'1 for reference.
> 
> View attachment 4725616
> 
> 
> I love the Mulberry small Hampstead, but I'm a small bag person. It's quite roomy actually and I can even fit a small water bottle in it.


Love your outfit. The bag is a perfect pop of color. It looks great against the green skirt. Makes me think of spring flowers!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> But only for the real stars and the ones they were grooming to be stars. In the mid-60s that all went out the window, including the studio system. *Many would be pop-stars pretended they didn't even have managers, just 'friends' helping them out. *Catching that late '60s vibe is all about catching that 'I didn't make it home last night', 'lived-in/loved-in ' vibe and I'm doing pretty well with my hair this morning, looks like a bird's next ha ha.
> 
> I shall have to look up Ray Petri.


And then (was this the 90s???) there were the model agencies who swore up & down that "their girls" ate like horses.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> That's a beauty! Multicolour but tonal. Reminds me a little, but classier than Hermes' Bolide Shark (if you remember them). I like this _much_ better.


I didn't remember the Bolide shark, but found a picture. Yikes! 
It might be good to carry to a business meeting, to show you REALLY mean business!


----------



## shoemetheworld

ElainePG said:


> Love your outfit. The bag is a perfect pop of color. It looks great against the green skirt. Makes me think of spring flowers!


Thanks very much! Definitely one of my favourite skirts to wear.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> And then (was this the 90s???) there were the model agencies who swore up & down that "their girls" ate like horses.



Late '60s. Hippie era


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> I didn't remember the Bolide shark, but found a picture. Yikes!
> It might be good to carry to a business meeting, to show you REALLY mean business!
> View attachment 4726084



I was offered one (the Gold not dark blue) but I already have 3, my 35 is Gold and one is 45cm and also brown. I would have LOVED to have walked into a meeting with that, I need it for some.


----------



## muchstuff

I CANNOT keep up with this thread, lovely bags everyone!


----------



## papertiger

essiedub said:


> I have a soft spot for little fancy boxes!
> 
> 
> Perfect! This is exactly what he is. Thank you for distilling it so succinctly!
> 
> 
> So true.
> 
> 
> His lace headdresses have always intrigued me and this version of the skull clutch seems to capture the essence of the house. So with all of your helpful analyses, this clutch is ..impractical, so beautifully made, yet “disturbing” in its own way. I like the contradiction.  But I’ve come to my senses and will just enjoy it from afar (I think)
> View attachment 4726006
> View attachment 4726005



But it is beautiful. 

What I like about McQueen is the aesthetic is based on the very feminine and yet never underestimates how tough and strong that is, never shirks way form the pain that is often behind beauty, art, or created things.


----------



## whateve

msd_bags said:


> I hope our lockdown has not made me crazy.  I just made a big purchase yesterday of a set of pans and skillet!!  I had been agonizing whether I should buy a YSL bag or a Loewe Puzzle or not because of the price (and it's much higher here because of duties and taxes) for some time.  But quickly, I bought the starter set of Saladmaster (with 2 nice sought after freebies).  My purchase costs more than either of the bag, though not so much at our prices.  And I only started thinking about the purchase 2 or 3 days prior.  But in my defense, I can attest to the product since we had them in our house growing up.
> 
> Thinking about what I did, maybe this lockdown is letting me dwell on some other stuff than just bags!


I've never heard of this brand, but I've been doing something similar. I've been adding things to my kitchen, things I probably don't need but since I've been cooking so much lately, I just wanted some extras. Those pans will last you a lifetime.


----------



## papertiger

Some other multicolour (or -ish) bags 

The vintage navy bag 1950s bag I painted an orchid on

Gucci Boston and 2 other Web-stripe bags 

Burberry Reverse Check back pack 

Gucci Flora Nice 

Sami pouch


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Preview (on Wishlist)


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> The bag I already received is a 60ies Jaguar bag, I´m so happy I found at an absolute bargain price. It needs a little tlc. Here´s the ebay photo:
> 
> View attachment 4725935
> 
> 
> The second purchase is a classic... the Fendy Spy. I´m unsure whether I should have waited for a black one to turn up, but couldn´t resist to make the low offer on this one. The description says it is purple which for me is very unusual. In the ebay listing it looks rather brownish. We´ll see.... I´m showing the ebay photo, again.
> 
> View attachment 4725938


Great bags! And so different from each other. Structure vs. slouch!
Hope you love them both when they arrive.


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> It´s lush! So special!


Thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> I hope our lockdown has not made me crazy.  I just made a big purchase yesterday of a set of pans and skillet!!  I had been agonizing whether I should buy a YSL bag or a Loewe Puzzle or not because of the price (and it's much higher here because of duties and taxes) for some time.  But quickly, I bought the starter set of Saladmaster (with 2 nice sought after freebies).  My purchase costs more than either of the bag, though not so much at our prices.  And I only started thinking about the purchase 2 or 3 days prior.  But in my defense, I can attest to the product since we had them in our house growing up.
> 
> *Thinking about what I did, maybe this lockdown is letting me dwell on some other stuff than just bags!*


That's definitely been happening to me, as well. I've mostly been thinking about things for the house. Well, obviously, because I'm spending all my time here! Just the other day I was studying my collection of cookware and wondering if I needed to "upgrade." I used to do that with my handbag collection! 

On a related note: I read an article today saying that makeup companies are hurting. But also, and I found this interesting, while many women are foregoing makeup, they are amping up their skin care regimen. And they report that their skin has never looked better. Same with their hair. Many women aren't doing more than a basic shampoo and a bit of product. No blow dryer, no hot iron, and so on. Again: healthier hair.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Here is an old pic of my Stephen Sprouse Roses Speedy 30. It was purchased in February 2009. I was getting into Louis Vuitton and I had a toddler. I was learning more about my (post baby) style/shape, what I liked and didn’t like in handbags and what I wanted to express through my purchases. I was so excited to be able to acquire a few pieces from the limited edition Stephen Sprouse Roses line. This is a great handheld, lightweight and large capacity bag. It carried more than my daily essentials. As I acquired a broader diversity of bags, this Speedy didn’t get carried as often. I still loved it and chose to release it in late 2017. I have no regrets of letting my SS Roses Speedy go. It was a great bag for a certain stage of life.
> What I occasionally think about is having a fun bag in my wardrobe. I look at the lovely multicoloured bags that are being posted this week and it tips me in the direction of seeking out a fun, perhaps multicoloured bag.
> View attachment 4726004


Oh, what a beautiful bag! Thank you for posting this delicious eye candy.


----------



## essiedub

More bags said:


> Here is an old pic of my Stephen Sprouse Roses Speedy 30. It was purchased in February 2009. I was getting into Louis Vuitton and I had a toddler. I was learning more about my (post baby) style/shape, what I liked and didn’t like in handbags and what I wanted to express through my purchases. I was so excited to be able to acquire a few pieces from the limited edition Stephen Sprouse Roses line. This is a great handheld, lightweight and large capacity bag. It carried more than my daily essentials. As I acquired a broader diversity of bags, this Speedy didn’t get carried as often. I still loved it and chose to release it in late 2017. I have no regrets of letting my SS Roses Speedy go. It was a great bag for a certain stage of life.
> What I occasionally think about is having a fun bag in my wardrobe. I look at the lovely multicoloured bags that are being posted this week and it tips me in the direction of seeking out a fun, perhaps multicoloured bag.
> View attachment 4726004


So pretty! I don’t think I’ve ever seen this one. Love the painterly flowers! I really like all the limited edition patterns LV does on the monogram. I have a soft spot for the Speedy; I think it was the first designer bag I bought after my first real job. I just let the handles patina...I’m surprised how many people stress about keeping it pristine. Anyway, I only carry it for weekender trips. It’s remarkably roomy.   I agree with you on color! Especially now, as I carry nothing.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


>



Oh good. Glad I'm not the only one


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Some other multicolour (or -ish) bags
> 
> The vintage navy bag 1950s bag I painted an orchid on
> 
> Gucci Boston and 2 other Web-stripe bags
> 
> Burberry Reverse Check back pack
> 
> Gucci Flora Nice
> 
> Sami pouch


Every time you show your Gucci Flora Nice, this happens:


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Some other multicolour (or -ish) bags
> 
> The vintage navy bag 1950s bag I painted an orchid on
> 
> Gucci Boston and 2 other Web-stripe bags
> 
> Burberry Reverse Check back pack
> 
> Gucci Flora Nice
> 
> Sami pouch


All beautiful bags. I like the vintage navy bag with your hand painted orchid.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Oh, what a beautiful bag! Thank you for posting this delicious eye candy.


Thank you Elaine!



essiedub said:


> So pretty! I don’t think I’ve ever seen this one. Love the painterly flowers! I really like all the limited edition patterns LV does on the monogram. I have a soft spot for the Speedy; I think it was the first designer bag I bought after my first real job. I just let the handles patina...I’m surprised how many people stress about keeping it pristine. Anyway, I only carry it for weekender trips. It’s remarkably roomy.   I agree with you on color! Especially now, as I carry nothing.


Thank you essiedub. I love that you still have and use your Speedy!


----------



## essiedub

papertiger said:


> Highland Rape
> 
> It symbolises someone is a Unionist. Not a great look in the only SNP separatist village inside a unionist district. Going to the pub would be 'interesting'. The black would send lots of mixed messages so better for confusing. I just like the look of the bag, no politics meant but in a near town there are no green lights on the traffic lights because they HATE green (Celtic) so much. Simple folk.


So interesting. Thank you for that. Politics are so divisive now. Seriously, no green lights? What would a black Union flag suggest? Or maybe that’s your point...nothing.

We have our own problems in the US. The right have adopted the flag as their rallying symbol...I refuse to let them co-opt our flag. I sport the Stars and Stripes as I please. And don’t get me started on the confederate flag and how it represents their “way of life.”  it’s pretty clear what they mean by that.  Besides isn’t it unpatriotic to fly the flag of the defeated? Duh. You lost. Anyhoo, to get this back to bags, I kinda always sorta wanted this  US flag Chanel bag ..occasionally I scour resale sites for it.


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> All beautiful bags. I like the vintage navy bag with your hand painted orchid.



Thank you. My terriblest excuse is that I thought the bag was boring. Now of course, I wish the bag was 'boring' again. 




ElainePG said:


> Every time you show your Gucci Flora Nice, this happens:



Lives by my bed in Summer. Cam't wait to take her out again.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Some other multicolour (or -ish) bags
> 
> The vintage navy bag 1950s bag I painted an orchid on
> 
> Gucci Boston and 2 other Web-stripe bags
> 
> Burberry Reverse Check back pack
> 
> Gucci Flora Nice
> 
> Sami pouch


I love how you painted the flower.


----------



## papertiger

essiedub said:


> So interesting. Thank you for that. Politics are so divisive now. Seriously, no green lights? What would a black Union flag suggest? Or maybe that’s your point...nothing.
> 
> We have our own problems in the US. The right have adopted the flag as their rallying symbol...I refuse to let them co-opt our flag. I sport the Stars and Stripes as I please. And don’t get me started on the confederate flag and how it represents their “way of life.”  it’s pretty clear what they mean by that.  Besides isn’t it unpatriotic to fly the flag of the defeated? Duh. You lost. Anyhoo, to get this back to bags, I kinda always sorta wanted this  US flag Chanel bag ..occasionally I scour resale sites for it.
> View attachment 4726225



I know, sad isn't it. Flags are all out today for VE Day. Feeling hopeful. 

Well, the US supported Chanel when France did not (1954). There would be no Chanel if it wasn't for her US clients.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> I love how you painted the flower.


----------



## More bags

msd_bags said:


> I hope our lockdown has not made me crazy.  I just made a big purchase yesterday of a set of pans and skillet!!  I had been agonizing whether I should buy a YSL bag or a Loewe Puzzle or not because of the price (and it's much higher here because of duties and taxes) for some time.  But quickly, I bought the starter set of Saladmaster (with 2 nice sought after freebies).  My purchase costs more than either of the bag, though not so much at our prices.  And I only started thinking about the purchase 2 or 3 days prior.  But in my defense, I can attest to the product since we had them in our house growing up.
> 
> Thinking about what I did, maybe this lockdown is letting me dwell on some other stuff than just bags!


Congratulations on your new pots. Kinda great to relive the nostalgia of using the same brand you grew up with.



whateve said:


> I've never heard of this brand, but I've been doing something similar. I've been adding things to my kitchen, things I probably don't need but since I've been cooking so much lately, I just wanted some extras. Those pans will last you a lifetime.





ElainePG said:


> That's definitely been happening to me, as well. I've mostly been thinking about things for the house. Well, obviously, because I'm spending all my time here! Just the other day I was studying my collection of cookware and wondering if I needed to "upgrade." I used to do that with my handbag collection!
> 
> On a related note: I read an article today saying that makeup companies are hurting. But also, and I found this interesting, while many women are foregoing makeup, they are amping up their skin care regimen. And they report that their skin has never looked better. Same with their hair. Many women aren't doing more than a basic shampoo and a bit of product. No blow dryer, no hot iron, and so on. Again: healthier hair.


I will also add my comments and shared experience of upgrading kitchen items and buying duplicates. My story also dovetails with previous discussion around DHs and gifting skills. We received a package this morning and my DH opened it and presented me with my early Mother’s Day gift, an extra set of measuring cups and a leakproof springform pan.  In his defence he says I am really hard to buy for. I do appreciate that he was listening to me when I said I could use an extra set of measuring cups (doing frequent baking) and I did note that our old springform pans are somewhat flimsy and leaky. I am in the kitchen items and appliances are not personal gifts camp.
On the topic of shopping my closet, I was delighted to bring my Etoupe Evelyne with me on a car ride to deliver flowers/cards/photos to my mother in law and to my mom for an early Mother’s Day gift. We did vigorous and silly waving and air kisses from a distance. Good laughs.


----------



## keodi

cowgirlsboots said:


> The bag I already received is a 60ies Jaguar bag, I´m so happy I found at an absolute bargain price. It needs a little tlc. Here´s the ebay photo:
> 
> View attachment 4725935
> 
> 
> The second purchase is a classic... the Fendy Spy. I´m unsure whether I should have waited for a black one to turn up, but couldn´t resist to make the low offer on this one. The description says it is purple which for me is very unusual. In the ebay listing it looks rather brownish. We´ll see.... I´m showing the ebay photo, again.
> 
> View attachment 4725938


Congratulations on your purchases! the spy brings back memories, i owned a green one back in the day i loved it!



More bags said:


> Here is an old pic of my Stephen Sprouse Roses Speedy 30. It was purchased in February 2009. I was getting into Louis Vuitton and I had a toddler. I was learning more about my (post baby) style/shape, what I liked and didn’t like in handbags and what I wanted to express through my purchases. I was so excited to be able to acquire a few pieces from the limited edition Stephen Sprouse Roses line. This is a great handheld, lightweight and large capacity bag. It carried more than my daily essentials. As I acquired a broader diversity of bags, this Speedy didn’t get carried as often. I still loved it and chose to release it in late 2017. I have no regrets of letting my SS Roses Speedy go. It was a great bag for a certain stage of life.
> What I occasionally think about is having a fun bag in my wardrobe. I look at the lovely multicoloured bags that are being posted this week and it tips me in the direction of seeking out a fun, perhaps multicoloured bag.
> View attachment 4726004


Beautiful speedy!



papertiger said:


> Some other multicolour (or -ish) bags
> 
> The vintage navy bag 1950s bag I painted an orchid on
> 
> Gucci Boston and 2 other Web-stripe bags
> 
> Burberry Reverse Check back pack
> 
> Gucci Flora Nice
> 
> Sami pouch



Beautiful bags! I love the painted orchid on your vintage bag, nice touch! and that gucci Flora! 


ElainePG said:


> Every time you show your Gucci Flora Nice, this happens:


I agree it's a beautiful bag!


More bags said:


> Congratulations on your new pots. Kinda great to relive the nostalgia of using the same brand you grew up with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will also add my comments and shared experience of upgrading kitchen items and buying duplicates. My story also dovetails with previous discussion around DHs and gifting skills. We received a package this morning and my DH opened it and presented me with my early Mother’s Day gift, an extra set of measuring cups and a leakproof springform pan.  In his defence he says I am really hard to buy for. I do appreciate that he was listening to me when I said I could use an extra set of measuring cups (doing frequent baking) and I did note that our old springform pans are somewhat flimsy and leaky. I am in the kitchen items and appliances are not personal gifts camp.
> On the topic of shopping my closet, I was delighted to bring my Etoupe Evelyne with me on a car ride to deliver flowers/cards/photos to my mother in law and to my mom for an early Mother’s Day gift. We did vigorous and silly waving and air kisses from a distance. Good laughs.
> View attachment 4726232


Your evelyne


----------



## ElainePG

essiedub said:


> So interesting. Thank you for that. Politics are so divisive now. Seriously, no green lights? What would a black Union flag suggest? Or maybe that’s your point...nothing.
> 
> We have our own problems in the US. The right have adopted the flag as their rallying symbol...I refuse to let them co-opt our flag. I sport the Stars and Stripes as I please. And don’t get me started on the confederate flag and how it represents their “way of life.”  it’s pretty clear what they mean by that.  Besides isn’t it unpatriotic to fly the flag of the defeated? Duh. You lost. *Anyhoo, to get this back to bags, I kinda always sorta wanted this  US flag Chanel bag ..occasionally I scour resale sites for it.*
> View attachment 4726225


Oh, what a seriously cool bag!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Some other multicolour (or -ish) bags
> 
> The vintage navy bag 1950s bag I painted an orchid on
> 
> Gucci Boston and 2 other Web-stripe bags
> 
> Burberry Reverse Check back pack
> 
> Gucci Flora Nice
> 
> Sami pouch



I love your orchid bag! So far I haven´t dared to paint any flowers on bags, but might do so as my light pink handbag calls to me every day: "paint cherry blossoms on me". I have a grey dress and hat with pink cherry blossoms.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> Great bags! And so different from each other. Structure vs. slouch!
> Hope you love them both when they arrive.



The Jaguar bag is already here. I´ve been polishing it this afternoon. It´s so nice. Very structured and amazingly roomy for a smaller bag. It has a few blemishes on the hardware I don´t mind too much and the lining has rust stains. Both problems were clearly described, so I am happy with my amazingly cheap purchase. 

The Spy does not seem to have been shipped, yet. It´s the purchase I´m more nervous about. As you say: slouchy. I haven´t ever seen one in person before, either. It will be a love me or hate me situation, I guess. What drew me towards the bag were the intricate handles and the quirky details.


----------



## Vintage Leather

papertiger said:


> But only for the real stars and the ones they were grooming to be stars. In the mid-60s that all went out the window, including the studio system. Many would be pop-stars pretended they didn't even have managers, just 'friends' helping them out. Catching that late '60s vibe is all about catching that 'I didn't make it home last night', 'lived-in/loved-in ' vibe and I'm doing pretty well with my hair this morning, looks like a bird's next ha ha.
> 
> I shall have to look up Ray Petri.



His best known client was Bowie for a music video. 
He was a proponent of mixing genres and multi-racial models, especially with men in skirts and women in severe tailoring. 
On a darker note, he was one of the first in fashion to be known to have AIDS, and he was openly shunned for it. The main reason I remember his name is because of the pearl-clutching when Gaultier kept a front row seat open for him, show after show. 

NYTimes has a pretty good obituary 

https://www.nytimes.com/2007/03/11/style/tmagazine/11tpetri.html


----------



## essiedub

papertiger said:


> I know, sad isn't it. Flags are all out today for VE Day. Feeling hopeful.
> 
> Well, the US supported Chanel when France did not (1954). There would be no Chanel if it wasn't for her US clients.


Did not know that about Chanel and US support. Wasn’t she fraternizing with the enemy? U read somewhere that post war, the sympathizers were paraded out naked..not sure if that was France or Holland


----------



## essiedub

More bags said:


> Congratulations on your new pots. Kinda great to relive the nostalgia of using the same brand you grew up with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will also add my comments and shared experience of upgrading kitchen items and buying duplicates. My story also dovetails with previous discussion around DHs and gifting skills. We received a package this morning and my DH opened it and presented me with my early Mother’s Day gift, an extra set of measuring cups and a leakproof springform pan.  In his defence he says I am really hard to buy for. I do appreciate that he was listening to me when I said I could use an extra set of measuring cups (doing frequent baking) and I did note that our old springform pans are somewhat flimsy and leaky. I am in the kitchen items and appliances are not personal gifts camp.
> On the topic of shopping my closet, I was delighted to bring my Etoupe Evelyne with me on a car ride to deliver flowers/cards/photos to my mother in law and to my mom for an early Mother’s Day gift. We did vigorous and silly waving and air kisses from a distance. Good laughs.
> View attachment 4726232


So sweet of you ! Good idea to bring flowers early.  Love your evelyne..such a great match with the berry scarf. I spy Mont Blanc!  Bummer about your gifts from DH (just buy your own, like I would do)


----------



## essiedub

ElainePG said:


> Oh, what a seriously cool bag!


You Really like it? I started to second guess myself..thinking the lace and skull was too crazy old lady   I go back and forth 


edit: oh wait, I think you’re referring to the Chanel flag bag. Yup totally cool (and impractical!)


----------



## keodi

essiedub said:


> Did not know that about Chanel and US support. Wasn’t she fraternizing with the enemy? U read somewhere that post war, the sympathizers were paraded out naked..not sure if that was *France* or Holland


I read that was the case in France.


----------



## More bags

keodi said:


> Beautiful speedy!
> Your evelyne


Thanks for the Speedy and Evelyne love, keodi!


----------



## whateve

essiedub said:


> Did not know that about Chanel and US support. Wasn’t she fraternizing with the enemy? U read somewhere that post war, the sympathizers were paraded out naked..not sure if that was France or Holland


She didn't care which side she supported as long as she could keep her business She had some Jewish partners who escaped to New York during the war. Then she tried to get the Nazis to take back their part of the business since they were Jewish.


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> So sweet of you ! Good idea to bring flowers early.  Love your evelyne..such a great match with the berry scarf. I spy Mont Blanc!  Bummer about your gifts from DH (just buy your own, like I would do)


Thanks essiedub . I also wore a different berry coloured scarf (LV Prune Leopard Stole) with my Evelyne today, it was chilly/rainy. You do have sharp eyes - that is a Montblanc Burgundy Meisterstuck Ballpoint - it is super old and my first fancy pen, a gift from my BF, now DH. He is usually a good gifter, I will say covid is probably limiting his options as he has been mentioning emails he received from a jewelry store (promoting Mother’s Day buying).


----------



## ElainePG

essiedub said:


> You Really like it? I started to second guess myself..thinking the lace and skull was too crazy old lady   I go back and forth
> 
> 
> edit: oh wait, I think you’re referring to the Chanel flag bag. Yup totally cool (and impractical!)


Yes, it was the Chanel bag. 

But I don't *at all* think the lace & skull are crazy old lady. 

Besides, these days I'm verging on "crazy old lady" myself now & then. Even without the lace & skull. I'm thinking that on those (hopefully infrequent) occasions, I just need to stand up & own it.


----------



## papertiger

Vintage Leather said:


> His best known client was Bowie for a music video.
> He was a proponent of mixing genres and multi-racial models, especially with men in skirts and women in severe tailoring.
> On a darker note, he was one of the first in fashion to be known to have AIDS, and he was openly shunned for it. The main reason I remember his name is because of the pearl-clutching when Gaultier kept a front row seat open for him, show after show.
> 
> NYTimes has a pretty good obituary
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2007/03/11/style/tmagazine/11tpetri.html





I recognise a lot of his work, especially from_ ID_ and _The Face _


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> I love your orchid bag! So far I haven´t dared to paint any flowers on bags, but might do so as my light pink handbag calls to me every day: "paint cherry blossoms on me". I have a grey dress and hat with pink cherry blossoms.



Cherry blossom sounds lovely


----------



## papertiger

essiedub said:


> Did not know that about Chanel and US support. Wasn’t she fraternizing with the enemy? U read somewhere that post war, the sympathizers were paraded out naked..not sure if that was France or Holland



France and Holland. In France they shaved their heads of women that were thought to have had affairs and drove them around town to be ridiculed, shouted and spat at. Actual collaborators were probably shot.

Chanel went to Switzerland after the war and returned when the furore had died down. She'd said she'd come back to fashion as an anecdote to Dior style but she probably needed the money.

https://www.newyorker.com/books/page-turner/the-exchange-coco-chanel-and-the-nazi-party

The French press were horrible to Chanel upon her return to fashion in '54, the mocked her style for being passée. and matronly. It was the US buyers (who probably couldn't read French too well) that saved her.


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> Congratulations on your new pots. Kinda great to relive the nostalgia of using the same brand you grew up with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will also add my comments and shared experience of upgrading kitchen items and buying duplicates. My story also dovetails with previous discussion around DHs and gifting skills. We received a package this morning and my DH opened it and presented me with my early Mother’s Day gift, an extra set of measuring cups and a leakproof springform pan.  In his defence he says I am really hard to buy for. I do appreciate that he was listening to me when I said I could use an extra set of measuring cups (doing frequent baking) and I did note that our old springform pans are somewhat flimsy and leaky. I am in the kitchen items and appliances are not personal gifts camp.
> On the topic of shopping my closet, I was delighted to bring my Etoupe Evelyne with me on a car ride to deliver flowers/cards/photos to my mother in law and to my mom for an early Mother’s Day gift. We did vigorous and silly waving and air kisses from a distance. Good laughs.
> View attachment 4726232


Great story and lovely Evie. It's nice that DH has been listening to you! Maybe something more romantic arrives tomorrow?


----------



## msd_bags

whateve said:


> I've never heard of this brand, but I've been doing something similar. I've been adding things to my kitchen, things I probably don't need but since I've been cooking so much lately, I just wanted some extras. Those pans will last you a lifetime.


It’s actually a US brand and make.  But it’s not sold in stores.  I think it has a similar marketing concept as Tupperware.


----------



## Rhl2987

essiedub said:


> Good morning all! I am soliciting input. I have been drawn to an Alexander McQueen skull clutch and can’t seem to forget about it. I’m not sure if I want to be talked into or out of it...actually no,  I want to be talked into it. It’s totally impractical and I have no cocktail parties to attend. I guess I see it like a jewelry..you know how you can just look at it and it makes you happy?  Anyway, any insight on why these skull clutches are all the rage?   This is not the one with the 4-finger knuckle ring top..it’s just the single skull clasp. I’m not a goth or skull person at all..can’t figure out why I want it. What is it about these box clutches? Please help.


I have always thought those are so cool. I don't have the lifestyle for it so I may never buy a clutch again, but it's a statement piece. Could you find somewhere to wear it? Is it far too evening-like to wear out during the day? If it will make you that happy, even though you have nowhere to wear it, then go for it!


----------



## Rhl2987

Kimbashop said:


> View attachment 4725409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up this bag about 25 years ago, prior to cell phones, i.e., when you could carry such a small bag for an evening out. I love all of the multicolored buttons and trinkets. My son’s LEGO robot is the perfect model for it.


What a cutie! Gosh this would be a fun one to make and customize with your own buttons and charms. I love it!


----------



## Rhl2987

papertiger said:


> The whole thing of gift giving is not part of my DH's family either, they have virtually no 'special occasion DNA'. When I didn't bother with Christmas decoration last year (it was just me an DH over 3 days) DH really surprised me by _wanting_ to put them up and regretting we didn't have a tree. I wondered who this man was!.
> 
> Now my parents are both gone, I really miss someone having thought about what to get me rather than DH asking me 14.5 days in advance (electronic calendar). When my mother was alive she'd remember I always wanted 'this' or one of 'those' from a past conversation. One year, he almost got it right, he bought me a bicycle. Unfortunately, it was the same size as he'd bought himself (over 6')  and I couldn't ride it properly, but the thought was there. I thought of it today because 15 years ago to the day I tried to ride it from my university Halls of Res to Buckingham Palace to watch the 60 year anniversary of VE Day, Every time I had to stop, I had to find a curb to put my foot on because the ground was so far away. Today we are celebrating 75 years since VE Day.
> 
> Keeping on-theme, this was another rare and unexpected (Valentine's) gift from DH. A multicolour Gucci Leather Hearts Boston (2009). Over the last 5 years, I've appreciated this bag more - it wasn't used before that at all - I just used to think about how DH (and my SA) looked round Gucci, thought of me and came up with _that_ bag .  Now I can see it says LOVE and GUCCI so I feel a bit mean and wear it when going to the park for a picnic, seeing a stately home or meeting friends with young children and I know we'll be visiting a zoo or playground.


This was interesting to read. Thank you for sharing! Your DH does make an effort so that is appreciated, I can tell. Do you feel more disappointed with a gift that you've asked for (no surprise behind it at all) or a gift that is a surprise but slightly or totally off the mark? Do you ever tell him when's something just isn't you at all and you'd like to exchange it? I really do find this so interesting. Gifts aren't easy at all, particularly for people who are able to buy themselves what they like with some regularity.


----------



## Rhl2987

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4725942
> @dcooney4 were you maybe thinking of my Charlie? I got my strap from Coach. I don’t see them on the site now. They might pop in the summer sale or your SA maybe able to hunt one down.


Gosh, what a cute match of your bag to some sneakers! Comfy and stylish.


----------



## Rhl2987

msd_bags said:


> I hope our lockdown has not made me crazy.  I just made a big purchase yesterday of a set of pans and skillet!!  I had been agonizing whether I should buy a YSL bag or a Loewe Puzzle or not because of the price (and it's much higher here because of duties and taxes) for some time.  But quickly, I bought the starter set of Saladmaster (with 2 nice sought after freebies).  My purchase costs more than either of the bag, though not so much at our prices.  And I only started thinking about the purchase 2 or 3 days prior.  But in my defense, I can attest to the product since we had them in our house growing up.
> 
> Thinking about what I did, maybe this lockdown is letting me dwell on some other stuff than just bags!


I think this is spot on! I've been going back and forth on several bags and haven't purchased any of them. We started to sell our living room furniture and will be getting all new furniture slowly. It will be lovely to have a newly designed space and something to enjoy while we're at home. I think home items are smart purchases right now! I still have a huge urge to sell my bags, and I will be acquiring from H whenever I get the right offer(s). But it's nice to "invest" in things now that the whole household can enjoy.


----------



## Rhl2987

More bags said:


> Here is an old pic of my Stephen Sprouse Roses Speedy 30. It was purchased in February 2009. I was getting into Louis Vuitton and I had a toddler. I was learning more about my (post baby) style/shape, what I liked and didn’t like in handbags and what I wanted to express through my purchases. I was so excited to be able to acquire a few pieces from the limited edition Stephen Sprouse Roses line. This is a great handheld, lightweight and large capacity bag. It carried more than my daily essentials. As I acquired a broader diversity of bags, this Speedy didn’t get carried as often. I still loved it and chose to release it in late 2017. I have no regrets of letting my SS Roses Speedy go. It was a great bag for a certain stage of life.
> What I occasionally think about is having a fun bag in my wardrobe. I look at the lovely multicoloured bags that are being posted this week and it tips me in the direction of seeking out a fun, perhaps multicoloured bag.
> View attachment 4726004


This is absolutely beautiful. The colors POP! It makes me want to go out and look for one!


----------



## Rhl2987

papertiger said:


> I was offered one (the Gold not dark blue) but I already have 3, my 35 is Gold and one is 45cm and also brown. I would have LOVED to have walked into a meeting with that, I need it for some.


I saw this available for purchase in Buenos Aires a couple years ago. I forget which color it was. So awesome! It would have been an enormous hassle to get home though..


----------



## papertiger

Rhl2987 said:


> This was interesting to read. Thank you for sharing! Your DH does make an effort so that is appreciated, I can tell. Do you feel more disappointed with a gift that you've asked for (no surprise behind it at all) or a gift that is a surprise but slightly or totally off the mark? Do you ever tell him when's something just isn't you at all and you'd like to exchange it? I really do find this so interesting. Gifts aren't easy at all, particularly for people who are able to buy themselves what they like with some regularity.



I was slightly irritated that he didn't take my height in consideration with his bicycle gift. He imported it from Holland when he could have taken me down the road (London) to some very cool bicycle stores and let me try one for myself, at least to check what was important to me. BTW everybody, he has since bought me a different bike (about 5 years ago) and not only let me choose it (mountain bike) but paid the shop to customise it by cutting down the handles and painting it matte black. _Now_ I feel_ I_ have a bike I feel safe on, won't be stolen for its logo, and DH didn't just buy himself a spare.

As for bags, he won't go up to the prices of bags I want so unless he buys me contemporary (and there are nice bags out there like Coach (original styles) or even Kurt Geiger Kensington) I'm happy if he just gives me a contribution to the one I want.

I have settled for 'guiding his hand' or giving him options and letting him decide, either way the decision is still his and I am both surprised _and_ delighted


----------



## Rhl2987

How is everyone doing?

I'm in a funk today, but each day is different. It was a lovely week. I only worked a few hours but spent some fun time hanging out with my daughter and used my new LED and micro current on my face everyday. I wasn't able to sleep well last night, so have been in bed a bit this morning (between playing with my daughter). I didn't have the energy to workout and no workout makes me crabby. 

I've been researching Chanel bags because of the price increase that is happening shortly. I think I'm at peace with not buying anything before the increase. I don't need anything and I'd much rather put a few thousand towards a new couch that we'd enjoy everyday. I wonder when H will start to receive shipments again. My local store is opening for curbside pick up soon.

It will be so interesting to see how our consumption habits change, if at all. We're eating out more than we ever have (carry out), and buying quite a bit less. DH recently purchased some plants and a tree for our yard and those were not inexpensive. But our yard is also looking better than it ever has. We have some help in the yard from a woman who lost her job and is doing odd jobs for people in the neighborhood.

I was having quite a bad day this week and my husband came home with flowers, beer, and a book for me. It was extremely thoughtful and much appreciated. I need to take the time to continue reading the book! It's a mystery and good so far. I'm only on page 40. 

Okay, I'm going to go try to turn this day around with some yoga!


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> How is everyone doing?
> 
> I'm in a funk today, but each day is different. It was a lovely week. I only worked a few hours but spent some fun time hanging out with my daughter and used my new LED and micro current on my face everyday. I wasn't able to sleep well last night, so have been in bed a bit this morning (between playing with my daughter). I didn't have the energy to workout and no workout makes me crabby.
> 
> I've been researching Chanel bags because of the price increase that is happening shortly. I think I'm at peace with not buying anything before the increase. I don't need anything and I'd much rather put a few thousand towards a new couch that we'd enjoy everyday. I wonder when H will start to receive shipments again. My local store is opening for curbside pick up soon.
> 
> It will be so interesting to see how our consumption habits change, if at all. We're eating out more than we ever have (carry out), and buying quite a bit less. DH recently purchased some plants and a tree for our yard and those were not inexpensive. But our yard is also looking better than it ever has. We have some help in the yard from a woman who lost her job and is doing odd jobs for people in the neighborhood.
> 
> I was having quite a bad day this week and my husband came home with flowers, beer, and a book for me. It was extremely thoughtful and much appreciated. I need to take the time to continue reading the book! It's a mystery and good so far. I'm only on page 40.
> 
> Okay, I'm going to go try to turn this day around with some yoga!


I'm doing okay. Trying to keep my spirits up. The masks I ordered were delayed so I've been making some. Mine is fine but I've made 2 for DH that he doesn't like so I'm going to try a different one today. The second one I made fit fine but has ties that he says he can't do himself. He didn't like the elastic on the ears of the first one, so maybe the third one will have elastic that goes behind his head. It isn't fun for me. I used to love to sew. Now it feels like work.

I need to exercise but I rarely do.

A feral cat had kittens in our yard. She moved them yesterday after I saw them. I don't know exactly where they are now but I can hear them. A few years ago a feral cat abandoned part of her litter in our drinking fountain. I didn't know they were abandoned until it was too late. I guess she had too many kittens to take care of. I only saw 3 of this new litter so I hope they all make it. We are one of the few houses in the neighborhood that doesn't have a dog or cat so feral cats love our yard.


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> How is everyone doing?
> 
> I'm in a funk today, but each day is different. It was a lovely week. I only worked a few hours but spent some fun time hanging out with my daughter and used my new LED and micro current on my face everyday. I wasn't able to sleep well last night, so have been in bed a bit this morning (between playing with my daughter). I didn't have the energy to workout and no workout makes me crabby.
> 
> I've been researching Chanel bags because of the price increase that is happening shortly. I think I'm at peace with not buying anything before the increase. I don't need anything and I'd much rather put a few thousand towards a new couch that we'd enjoy everyday. I wonder when H will start to receive shipments again. My local store is opening for curbside pick up soon.
> 
> It will be so interesting to see how our consumption habits change, if at all. We're eating out more than we ever have (carry out), and buying quite a bit less. DH recently purchased some plants and a tree for our yard and those were not inexpensive. But our yard is also looking better than it ever has. We have some help in the yard from a woman who lost her job and is doing odd jobs for people in the neighborhood.
> 
> I was having quite a bad day this week and my husband came home with flowers, beer, and a book for me. It was extremely thoughtful and much appreciated. I need to take the time to continue reading the book! It's a mystery and good so far. I'm only on page 40.
> 
> Okay, I'm going to go try to turn this day around with some yoga!


Wasn't your husband sweet to come home with those gifts for you. Such a loving thing to do.  

I had a Zoom meeting today that I was very much looking forward to because it was a get-together of about twenty members of the haiku society that I belong to. Several members were going to read their haiku, and all of us planned to catch up. Wellllllllll, eventually it happened, but it took 45 minutes for it to all get off the ground (the moderator had never led a Zoom meeting before, and let's just say it was a challenge). So by the time it got started, I was already tired. I find it difficult to sit still for long periods of time anyway, and when the meeting was finally finished I was ready to jump out of my skin.  

When I turned my computer off, I probably should have done some yoga!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Cherry blossom sounds lovely



Speaking of cherry blossoms I´d love to own the Dior pochette with the cherry blossoms and the dinosaur. The design speaks to me.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> The masks I ordered were delayed so I've been making some. Mine is fine but I've made 2 for DH that he doesn't like so I'm going to try a different one today. The second one I made fit fine but has ties that he says he can't do himself. He didn't like the elastic on the ears of the first one, so maybe the third one will have elastic that goes behind his head. It isn't fun for me. I used to love to sew. Now it feels like work.


I hear you re the masks! Sewing is fun, but making masks is a chore! I made 25 for my family in another province weeks ago because they asked for them and later I made about the same number for us- nothing fancy. Just gingham fabrics I had at hand which met the requirements of being tighly woven cotton. 
DH is fine with them, I wear them, but my family decided they were not fancy- the ties are not cool, the colours not at all so even my youngest DD suddenly remembered how to sew by hand and made something out of the sleeves of a black t-shirt.  
Well. On the other hand a neighbour here who works in an old people´s residence and didn´t get any to use at work was over the moon when I handed a handfull over to her. To me masks are a necessity and I refuse to bother with designs and special colours. Cotton washable at 60 C and this it is.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Wasn't your husband sweet to come home with those gifts for you. Such a loving thing to do.
> 
> I had a Zoom meeting today that I was very much looking forward to because it was a get-together of about twenty members of the haiku society that I belong to. Several members were going to read their haiku, and all of us planned to catch up. Wellllllllll, eventually it happened, but it took 45 minutes for it to all get off the ground (the moderator had never led a Zoom meeting before, and let's just say it was a challenge). So by the time it got started, I was already tired. I find it difficult to sit still for long periods of time anyway, and when the meeting was finally finished I was ready to jump out of my skin.
> 
> When I turned my computer off, I probably should have done some yoga!



Tech can be exhausting. 

Coincidently, I have yoga tomorrow morning by Zoom. I'll let you know how it goes...


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> I hear you re the masks! Sewing is fun, but making masks is a chore! I made 25 for my family in another province weeks ago because they asked for them and later I made about the same number for us- nothing fancy. Just gingham fabrics I had at hand which met the requirements of being tighly woven cotton.
> DH is fine with them, I wear them, but my family decided they were not fancy- the ties are not cool, the colours not at all so even my youngest DD suddenly remembered how to sew by hand and made something out of the sleeves of a black t-shirt.
> Well. On the other hand a neighbour here who works in an old people´s residence and didn´t get any to use at work was over the moon when I handed a handfull over to her. To me masks are a necessity and I refuse to bother with designs and special colours. Cotton washable at 60 C and this it is.



That's so kind of you, of course she was over the moon, so thoughtful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> Wasn't your husband sweet to come home with those gifts for you. Such a loving thing to do.
> 
> I had a Zoom meeting today that I was very much looking forward to because it was a get-together of about twenty members of the haiku society that I belong to. Several members were going to read their haiku, and all of us planned to catch up. Wellllllllll, eventually it happened, but it took 45 minutes for it to all get off the ground (the moderator had never led a Zoom meeting before, and let's just say it was a challenge). So by the time it got started, I was already tired. I find it difficult to sit still for long periods of time anyway, and when the meeting was finally finished I was ready to jump out of my skin.
> 
> When I turned my computer off, I probably should have done some yoga!



A 45 minute zoom meeting sounds like pure stress to me. Do I get it right (I have no clue of fancy technology!)  that it is on camera- everybody participating can see you all the time? I´d go mad. My attention span isn´t even big enough for speaking at the phone for longer than 5 minutes before getting up and wandering around, doing things while talking on the phone. Sometimes I think if the person whom I´m speaking to knew what I was doing they would be a bit miffed... but no offense meant.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> That's so kind of you, of course she was over the moon, so thoughtful.


Thank-you. For me it was no question to hand some over when DH came in telling me they had told her at work that the ladies are supposed to share the masks the house provides or buy their own. I still have more than we need.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> A 45 minute zoom meeting sounds like pure stress to me. Do I get it right (I have no clue of fancy technology!)  that it is on camera- everybody participating can see you all the time? I´d go mad. My attention span isn´t even big enough for speaking at the phone for longer than 5 minutes before getting up and wandering around, doing things while talking on the phone. Sometimes I think if the person whom I´m speaking to knew what I was doing they would be a bit miffed... but no offense meant.


yes! Do you remember when phones had a cord? I remember feeling trapped because it was attached to the wall. Once phones got portable, it was so much easier to do other things while on the phone. I multi-task in nearly everything. I get bored if I have to focus on just one thing.


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Congratulations on your new pots. Kinda great to relive the nostalgia of using the same brand you grew up with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will also add my comments and shared experience of upgrading kitchen items and buying duplicates. My story also dovetails with previous discussion around DHs and gifting skills. We received a package this morning and my DH opened it and presented me with my early Mother’s Day gift, an extra set of measuring cups and a leakproof springform pan.  In his defence he says I am really hard to buy for. I do appreciate that he was listening to me when I said I could use an extra set of measuring cups (doing frequent baking) and I did note that our old springform pans are somewhat flimsy and leaky. I am in the kitchen items and appliances are not personal gifts camp.
> On the topic of shopping my closet, I was delighted to bring my Etoupe Evelyne with me on a car ride to deliver flowers/cards/photos to my mother in law and to my mom for an early Mother’s Day gift. We did vigorous and silly waving and air kisses from a distance. Good laughs.
> View attachment 4726232



There needs to be a personal shopper just for men to help buy gifts for women. On the other hand he was actually listening. Perhaps_ he_ could bake _you_ a cake on/for Mother's Day. 

Lovin' the Evie (pretty with scarf). Hoping all you family is well.


----------



## papertiger

keodi said:


> Congratulations on your purchases! the spy brings back memories, i owned a green one back in the day i loved it!
> 
> 
> Beautiful speedy!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful bags! I love the painted orchid on your vintage bag, nice touch! and that gucci Flora!
> 
> I agree it's a beautiful bag!
> 
> Your evelyne


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Thanks essiedub . I also wore a different berry coloured scarf (LV Prune Leopard Stole) with my Evelyne today, it was chilly/rainy. You do have sharp eyes - that is a Montblanc Burgundy Meisterstuck Ballpoint - it is super old and my first fancy pen, a gift from my BF, now DH. He is usually a good gifter, I will say covid is probably limiting his options *as he has been mentioning emails he received from a jewelry store (promoting Mother’s Day buying)*.



OK, now I'm interested


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> She didn't care which side she supported as long as she could keep her business She had some Jewish partners who escaped to New York during the war. Then she tried to get the Nazis to take back their part of the business since they were Jewish.



She was always on Chanel's side


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Ta-da! I finally sat down to give some tlc to some bags. 

Here´s a very simple vinyl bag I bought in the UK at a car boot for 50 Pence last year. It was so dirty and sad I had just shoved it aside once back home and forgotten about it. Now I´m actually happy I bought it. 




Somebody must have placed it on a hot surface... 


That´s my latest Jaguar bag.





And this one fits into the presents topic. I bought it for my DH´s upcoming birthday. Goldpfeil Fexibel small weekender. 





At the moment it´s stuffed with my things (where would you hide if you were 18 vintage black half slips? I did a house search for them before remembering they were in there!) I plan to pack it with basics he never gets for himself like basic t-shirts and underwear. He buys the fun stuff for himself, but never basics, so needs a wardrobe refill that hopefully is not frustrating when it comes in a nice bag.


----------



## papertiger

Rhl2987 said:


> I saw this available for purchase in Buenos Aires a couple years ago. I forget which color it was. So awesome! It would have been an enormous hassle to get home though..



The problem with having too many large bags is the space they need.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Ta-da! I finally sat down to give some tlc to some bags.
> 
> Here´s a very simple vinyl bag I bought in the UK at a car boot for 50 Pence last year. It was so dirty and sad I had just shoved it aside once back home and forgotten about it. Now I´m actually happy I bought it.
> 
> View attachment 4727023
> View attachment 4727024
> 
> Somebody must have placed it on a hot surface...
> 
> 
> That´s my latest Jaguar bag.
> View attachment 4727021
> View attachment 4727022
> 
> 
> 
> And this one fits into the presents topic. I bought it for my DH´s upcoming birthday. Goldpfeil Fexibel small weekender.
> 
> View attachment 4727035
> View attachment 4727037
> 
> 
> At the moment it´s stuffed with my things (where would you hide if you were 18 vintage black half slips? I did a house search for them before remembering they were in there!) I plan to pack it with basics he never gets for himself like basic t-shirts and underwear. He buys the fun stuff for himself, but never basics, so needs a wardrobe refill that hopefully is not frustrating when it comes in a nice bag.



Liking all your bags, congratulations. The Goldpfeil Fexibel weekender is something else, lucky man!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> yes! Do you remember when phones had a cord? I remember feeling trapped because it was attached to the wall. Once phones got portable, it was so much easier to do other things while on the phone. I multi-task in nearly everything. I get bored if I have to focus on just one thing.



Oh I do! In my parents house the phone was on a long extension cord and I used to drag it through the house for privacy or sat it on the ironing board while ironing...  portable phones are much nicer- but tricky, too. I don´t know how often I´ve already dropped the poor phone while multitasking.


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> I'm doing okay. Trying to keep my spirits up. The masks I ordered were delayed so I've been making some. Mine is fine but I've made 2 for DH that he doesn't like so I'm going to try a different one today. The second one I made fit fine but has ties that he says he can't do himself. He didn't like the elastic on the ears of the first one, so maybe the third one will have elastic that goes behind his head. It isn't fun for me. I used to love to sew. Now it feels like work.
> 
> I need to exercise but I rarely do.
> 
> A feral cat had kittens in our yard. She moved them yesterday after I saw them. I don't know exactly where they are now but I can hear them. A few years ago a feral cat abandoned part of her litter in our drinking fountain. I didn't know they were abandoned until it was too late. I guess she had too many kittens to take care of. I only saw 3 of this new litter so I hope they all make it. We are one of the few houses in the neighborhood that doesn't have a dog or cat so feral cats love our yard.


It's hard once hobbies become chores. I know the feeling. Sad to say I kind of feel like that about reading right now.

I hope that the kittens make it! They must be close by if you can still hear the little ones! We leave our windows open in winter and feral cats have fights outside our windows a few times each summer. It's not fun to listen to in the middle of the night.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Liking all your bags, congratulations. The Goldpfeil Fexibel weekender is something else, lucky man!


Thank-you! I hope he´ll like it. I have another Goldpfeil flexibel weekender in tan leather for myself and he liked this one. 

Man bags are difficult, I think. A couple of years ago I bought him a messenger bag by Brooks and he has been wearing it everywhere ever since. This was easy, though as I had watched him drooling over it at the Manufactum shop in Hamburg and my task only was to find it at an affordable price.


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> Wasn't your husband sweet to come home with those gifts for you. Such a loving thing to do.
> 
> I had a Zoom meeting today that I was very much looking forward to because it was a get-together of about twenty members of the haiku society that I belong to. Several members were going to read their haiku, and all of us planned to catch up. Wellllllllll, eventually it happened, but it took 45 minutes for it to all get off the ground (the moderator had never led a Zoom meeting before, and let's just say it was a challenge). So by the time it got started, I was already tired. I find it difficult to sit still for long periods of time anyway, and when the meeting was finally finished I was ready to jump out of my skin.
> 
> When I turned my computer off, I probably should have done some yoga!


That is a very cool society to belong to! I enjoyed writing haiku poems in school. More recently, my friends and I wrote short poems for a baby shower. It was fun to do something like that again after all these years! Do you enjoy all writing, only poetry, or haiku poetry, specifically.


----------



## Rhl2987

cowgirlsboots said:


> Speaking of cherry blossoms I´d love to own the Dior pochette with the cherry blossoms and the dinosaur. The design speaks to me.


I love that! And with the dinosaur. Awesome!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Rhl2987 said:


> I love that! And with the dinosaur. Awesome!



It´s from the mens collection. (A collaboration with Sorayama) Hopefully it will turn up on the preloved market one day.


----------



## Rhl2987

papertiger said:


> I was slightly irritated that he didn't take my height in consideration with his bicycle gift. He imported it from Holland when he could have taken me down the road (London) to some very cool bicycle stores and let me try one for myself, at least to check what was important to me. BTW everybody, he has since bought me a different bike (about 5 years ago) and not only let me choose it (mountain bike) but paid the shop to customise it by cutting down the handles and painting it matte black. _Now_ I feel_ I_ have a bike I feel safe on, won't be stolen for its logo, and DH didn't just buy himself a spare.
> 
> As for bags, he won't go up to the prices of bags I want so unless he buys me contemporary (and there are nice bags out there like Coach (original styles) or even Kurt Geiger Kensington) I'm happy if he just gives me a contribution to the one I want.
> 
> I have settled for 'guiding his hand' or giving him options and letting him decide, either way the decision is still his and I am both surprised _and_ delighted


That is lovely that you've come to a place in the middle where you're both happy. Your newer bike sounds perfect. I just bought a $20 from a neighbor and took it for a spin today. It's rickety, but it was nice to feel the wind in my hair as I haven't been on a bike in many, many, many years. Are you able to go for bike rides these days?

We took my daughter to the sprawling city park nearby today (twice!). We let her walk and walk and walk, play with twigs, play with sand, look at dogs, etc. She had a lovely time and I think she'll be tired for bed! It's wonderful to not be near anyone else and have huge areas of grass to play in. We saw a house having an outdoor party, less than a block from us. We don't know these neighbors, but there were well over 10 people and not socially distanced. Sigh. Our stay-at-home order ended yesterday. I guess this will be happening more and more.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you! I hope he´ll like it. I have another Goldpfeil flexibel weekender in tan leather for myself and he liked this one.
> 
> Man bags are difficult, I think. A couple of years ago I bought him a messenger bag by Brooks and he has been wearing it everywhere ever since. This was easy, though as I had watched him drooling over it at the Manufactum shop in Hamburg and my task only was to find it at an affordable price.



Well done! 

I bought DH a Marc Jacobs messenger bag years ago. For years he didn't use it at all - until I did. Then he started wearing it and now he wears the heck out of it (anther bag that needs a feed).


----------



## papertiger

Rhl2987 said:


> That is lovely that you've come to a place in the middle where you're both happy. Your newer bike sounds perfect. I just bought a $20 from a neighbor and took it for a spin today. It's rickety, but it was nice to feel the wind in my hair as I haven't been on a bike in many, many, many years. Are you able to go for bike rides these days?
> 
> We took my daughter to the sprawling city park nearby today (twice!). We let her walk and walk and walk, play with twigs, play with sand, look at dogs, etc. She had a lovely time and I think she'll be tired for bed! It's wonderful to not be near anyone else and have huge areas of grass to play in. We saw a house having an outdoor party, less than a block from us. We don't know these neighbors, but there were well over 10 people and not socially distanced. Sigh. Our stay-at-home order ended yesterday. I guess this will be happening more and more.



Good for you!

People are already 'loosening up' here too.

The whole of our neighbourhood are on bikes, roller skates and scooters so I'm sticking to walking. People are going slightly crazy ATM, including how they drive.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Well done!
> 
> I bought DH a Marc Jacobs messenger bag years ago. For years he didn't use it at all - until I did. Then he started wearing it and now he wears the heck out of it (anther bag that needs a feed).



Found a photo online:


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Tech can be exhausting.
> 
> Coincidently, *I have yoga tomorrow morning by Zoom*. I'll let you know how it goes...


I have a friend who does "Zumba Zoom" every morning… she says it's been a great stress-reducer!

I've been mostly using my treadmill for exercise… either that, or Mr. PG & I go out for a neighborhood walk. And then to stop the hamster running around and around (and around) in his little wheel inside my brain, I've been relying heavily on meditation.


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> A 45 minute zoom meeting sounds like pure stress to me. Do I get it right (I have no clue of fancy technology!)  that it is on camera- *everybody participating can see you all the time?* I´d go mad. My attention span isn´t even big enough for speaking at the phone for longer than 5 minutes before getting up and wandering around, doing things while talking on the phone. Sometimes I think if the person whom I´m speaking to knew what I was doing they would be a bit miffed... but no offense meant.


Yes, that's it exactly. So in a way it's like a "real" meeting (where you also can't get up and wander around!) but it isn't as personal, because everyone only exists as little images on your screen.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> *There needs to be a personal shopper just for men to help buy gifts for women*. On the other hand he was actually listening. Perhaps_ he_ could bake _you_ a cake on/for Mother's Day.
> 
> Lovin' the Evie (pretty with scarf). Hoping all you family is well.


In the 1950s, if you were an important enough executive, you would delegate this to your secretary…


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> It's hard once hobbies become chores. I know the feeling. Sad to say *I kind of feel like that about reading right now*.
> 
> I hope that the kittens make it! They must be close by if you can still hear the little ones! We leave our windows open in winter and feral cats have fights outside our windows a few times each summer. It's not fun to listen to in the middle of the night.


I meant to ask: what mystery book did your husband buy for you?


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> That is a very cool society to belong to! I enjoyed writing haiku poems in school. More recently, my friends and I wrote short poems for a baby shower. It was fun to do something like that again after all these years! *Do you enjoy all writing, only poetry, or haiku poetry, specifically*.


What a cute idea, to write poems for a baby shower! That's something the Mom-to-be will always treasure. 

I wrote professionally for most of my working life, so writing isn't new to me. Though I've never written fiction. And I haven't written poetry since college (it was embarrassingly bad poetry).

I've only been writing haiku for the past 10 years. Mr. PG became interested before I did (he writes all types of poetry, not just Japanese forms) and then my attention was captured. It's something fun for us to do together, although he is much more serious about it than I am. His haiku have been published in journals all over the world, and he's won many contests. I never submit to journals, but I have won a few contests.


----------



## essiedub

Rhl2987 said:


> I have always thought those are so cool. I don't have the lifestyle for it so I may never buy a clutch again, but it's a statement piece. Could you find somewhere to wear it? Is it far too evening-like to wear out during the day? If it will make you that happy, even though you have nowhere to wear it, then go for it!


Oh I definitely do not have the lifestyle for this clutch! Perfect though for my “pretend lifestyle” which is quite vibrant..you know edgy, cool, and elegant..that’s what I am! Ha!


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> How is everyone doing?
> 
> I'm in a funk today, but each day is different. It was a lovely week. I only worked a few hours but spent some fun time hanging out with my daughter and used my new LED and micro current on my face everyday. I wasn't able to sleep well last night, so have been in bed a bit this morning (between playing with my daughter). I didn't have the energy to workout and no workout makes me crabby.
> 
> I've been researching Chanel bags because of the price increase that is happening shortly. I think I'm at peace with not buying anything before the increase. I don't need anything and I'd much rather put a few thousand towards a new couch that we'd enjoy everyday. I wonder when H will start to receive shipments again. My local store is opening for curbside pick up soon.
> 
> It will be so interesting to see how our consumption habits change, if at all. We're eating out more than we ever have (carry out), and buying quite a bit less. DH recently purchased some plants and a tree for our yard and those were not inexpensive. But our yard is also looking better than it ever has. We have some help in the yard from a woman who lost her job and is doing odd jobs for people in the neighborhood.
> 
> I was having quite a bad day this week and my husband came home with flowers, beer, and a book for me. It was extremely thoughtful and much appreciated. I need to take the time to continue reading the book! It's a mystery and good so far. I'm only on page 40.
> 
> Okay, I'm going to go try to turn this day around with some yoga!


What, Chanel is increasing prices right now?


----------



## muchstuff

lynne_ross said:


> What, Chanel is increasing prices right now?


Substantially on some styles.


----------



## lynne_ross

muchstuff said:


> Substantially on some styles.


Wow....I personally find this not a client friendly thing to do....


----------



## muchstuff

lynne_ross said:


> Wow....I personally find this not a client friendly thing to do....


LV too I think?


----------



## muchstuff

https://www.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-price-increase-rumor-2020/


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> Great story and lovely Evie. It's nice that DH has been listening to you! Maybe something more romantic arrives tomorrow?


Thank you for the vote of optimism momasaurus


----------



## More bags

Rhl2987 said:


> This is absolutely beautiful. The colors POP! It makes me want to go out and look for one!


Thanks Rhl2987!


----------



## More bags

Rhl2987 said:


> How is everyone doing?
> 
> I'm in a funk today, but each day is different. It was a lovely week. I only worked a few hours but spent some fun time hanging out with my daughter and used my new LED and micro current on my face everyday. I wasn't able to sleep well last night, so have been in bed a bit this morning (between playing with my daughter). I didn't have the energy to workout and no workout makes me crabby.
> 
> I've been researching Chanel bags because of the price increase that is happening shortly. I think I'm at peace with not buying anything before the increase. I don't need anything and I'd much rather put a few thousand towards a new couch that we'd enjoy everyday. I wonder when H will start to receive shipments again. My local store is opening for curbside pick up soon.
> 
> It will be so interesting to see how our consumption habits change, if at all. We're eating out more than we ever have (carry out), and buying quite a bit less. DH recently purchased some plants and a tree for our yard and those were not inexpensive. But our yard is also looking better than it ever has. We have some help in the yard from a woman who lost her job and is doing odd jobs for people in the neighborhood.
> 
> I was having quite a bad day this week and my husband came home with flowers, beer, and a book for me. It was extremely thoughtful and much appreciated. I need to take the time to continue reading the book! It's a mystery and good so far. I'm only on page 40.
> 
> Okay, I'm going to go try to turn this day around with some yoga!


Wonderful, thoughtful gifting from your DH. my DH and I were discussing how garden centres will be quite popular as gardening is a sanctioned activity people can spend money on. Perhaps we’ll all get to enjoy our own gardens and others’ spruced up gardens.
It was cool and overcast today, I made cinnamon buns from scratch and used precious, hard to find yeast. I am going to bake a sour cream coffee cake tomorrow. Cakes, cookies and desserts add to everyone’s sense of contentment and comfort in our home (and my waistline, too!)
Happy early Mother’s Day to those of you who are moms, trying to become moms and to those of you who are missing your moms.


----------



## lynne_ross

muchstuff said:


> LV too I think?


I have been holding off buying some VCA jewellery wondering if there would be a decrease. They better not increase it now. Read on tpf might be increase in Australia but nothing here in Asia.


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> I'm doing okay. Trying to keep my spirits up. The masks I ordered were delayed so I've been making some. Mine is fine but I've made 2 for DH that he doesn't like so I'm going to try a different one today. The second one I made fit fine but has ties that he says he can't do himself. He didn't like the elastic on the ears of the first one, so maybe the third one will have elastic that goes behind his head. It isn't fun for me. I used to love to sew. Now it feels like work.
> 
> I need to exercise but I rarely do.
> 
> A feral cat had kittens in our yard. She moved them yesterday after I saw them. I don't know exactly where they are now but I can hear them. A few years ago a feral cat abandoned part of her litter in our drinking fountain. I didn't know they were abandoned until it was too late. I guess she had too many kittens to take care of. I only saw 3 of this new litter so I hope they all make it. We are one of the few houses in the neighborhood that doesn't have a dog or cat so feral cats love our yard.


Great job on sewing masks. Good luck with the feral litter.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Wasn't your husband sweet to come home with those gifts for you. Such a loving thing to do.
> 
> I had a Zoom meeting today that I was very much looking forward to because it was a get-together of about twenty members of the haiku society that I belong to. Several members were going to read their haiku, and all of us planned to catch up. Wellllllllll, eventually it happened, but it took 45 minutes for it to all get off the ground (the moderator had never led a Zoom meeting before, and let's just say it was a challenge). So by the time it got started, I was already tired. I find it difficult to sit still for long periods of time anyway, and when the meeting was finally finished I was ready to jump out of my skin.
> 
> When I turned my computer off, I probably should have done some yoga!


It sounds like it could have been an interesting zoom meeting with an interesting group. I’m sorry the execution of the tech side didn’t work smoothly. How exhausting and frustrating.


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> I hear you re the masks! Sewing is fun, but making masks is a chore! I made 25 for my family in another province weeks ago because they asked for them and later I made about the same number for us- nothing fancy. Just gingham fabrics I had at hand which met the requirements of being tighly woven cotton.
> DH is fine with them, I wear them, but my family decided they were not fancy- the ties are not cool, the colours not at all so even my youngest DD suddenly remembered how to sew by hand and made something out of the sleeves of a black t-shirt.
> Well. On the other hand a neighbour here who works in an old people´s residence and didn´t get any to use at work was over the moon when I handed a handfull over to her. To me masks are a necessity and I refuse to bother with designs and special colours. Cotton washable at 60 C and this it is.


That’s so kind and generous of you to look out for your neighbour.
Do I recall that schools opened up this week? Did your kids go in to school, how did it go? Sending virtual hugs.


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> There needs to be a personal shopper just for men to help buy gifts for women. On the other hand he was actually listening. Perhaps_ he_ could bake _you_ a cake on/for Mother's Day.
> 
> Lovin' the Evie (pretty with scarf). Hoping all you family is well.


Ha ha, I think the personal shopper for men buying gifts for women is called a wife. 
Yes, points to DH for listening, I just need to drop more hints around sparkly items. 
Thanks for the Evie love and good wishes. I love the stories you share about your mom picking things out for you and your sister or gifting you things you mentioned to her. Big hug to you for Mother’s Day papertiger.


----------



## muchstuff

lynne_ross said:


> Wow....I personally find this not a client friendly thing to do....


I posted a link up above re: the Chanel increase. It sounds as if, as a company, they did some good stuff regarding their employees wages etc. and not taking govt. subsidies during this crisis. I guess they have to make up for lost sales somehow...it'll be interesting to see how the new prices are accepted.


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> OK, now I'm interested


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Ta-da! I finally sat down to give some tlc to some bags.
> 
> Here´s a very simple vinyl bag I bought in the UK at a car boot for 50 Pence last year. It was so dirty and sad I had just shoved it aside once back home and forgotten about it. Now I´m actually happy I bought it.
> 
> View attachment 4727023
> View attachment 4727024
> 
> Somebody must have placed it on a hot surface...
> 
> 
> That´s my latest Jaguar bag.
> View attachment 4727021
> View attachment 4727022
> 
> 
> 
> And this one fits into the presents topic. I bought it for my DH´s upcoming birthday. Goldpfeil Fexibel small weekender.
> 
> View attachment 4727035
> View attachment 4727037
> 
> 
> At the moment it´s stuffed with my things (where would you hide if you were 18 vintage black half slips? I did a house search for them before remembering they were in there!) I plan to pack it with basics he never gets for himself like basic t-shirts and underwear. He buys the fun stuff for himself, but never basics, so needs a wardrobe refill that hopefully is not frustrating when it comes in a nice bag.


Great looking bags and you are a thoughtful gifter!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> What a cute idea, to write poems for a baby shower! That's something the Mom-to-be will always treasure.
> 
> I wrote professionally for most of my working life, so writing isn't new to me. Though I've never written fiction. And I haven't written poetry since college (it was embarrassingly bad poetry).
> 
> I've only been writing haiku for the past 10 years. Mr. PG became interested before I did (he writes all types of poetry, not just Japanese forms) and then my attention was captured. It's something fun for us to do together, although he is much more serious about it than I am. His haiku have been published in journals all over the world, and he's won many contests. I never submit to journals, but I have won a few contests.


How exciting that you and Mr. PG share an interest and talent in writing poetry. Congratulations on having won poetry contests! That is so cool!


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> Oh I definitely do not have the lifestyle for this clutch! *Perfect though for my “pretend lifestyle”* which is quite vibrant..you know edgy, cool, and elegant..that’s what I am! Ha!


----------



## jblended

Wow, this thread moves fast! 
I'm not going to catch up right now as I'm still minimizing my computer time and rehabbing my hand, but I'm doing so much better. I've been put on cortisone and it's made a tremendous difference to my nerve pain. I can control my fingers a lot more after only 2 doses.
At this rate, I'll be able to carry my bags again soon! Even if it is only around the house. 

Hope everyone is doing well and staying safe.


----------



## lynne_ross

muchstuff said:


> I posted a link up above re: the Chanel increase. It sounds as if, as a company, they did some good stuff regarding their employees wages etc. and not taking govt. subsidies during this crisis. I guess they have to make up for lost sales somehow...it'll be interesting to see how the new prices are accepted.


I for one can not justify their prices currently. I much prefer Hermes quality and after market service. Same with Chanel rtw - way too high for me to justify.


----------



## momasaurus

whateve said:


> I'm doing okay. Trying to keep my spirits up. The masks I ordered were delayed so I've been making some. Mine is fine but I've made 2 for DH that he doesn't like so I'm going to try a different one today. The second one I made fit fine but has ties that he says he can't do himself. He didn't like the elastic on the ears of the first one, so maybe the third one will have elastic that goes behind his head. It isn't fun for me. I used to love to sew. Now it feels like work.
> 
> I need to exercise but I rarely do.
> 
> A feral cat had kittens in our yard. She moved them yesterday after I saw them. I don't know exactly where they are now but I can hear them. A few years ago a feral cat abandoned part of her litter in our drinking fountain. I didn't know they were abandoned until it was too late. I guess she had too many kittens to take care of. I only saw 3 of this new litter so I hope they all make it. We are one of the few houses in the neighborhood that doesn't have a dog or cat so feral cats love our yard.


Wow, you have a lot going on inside and out. Hugs!


----------



## momasaurus

Rhl2987 said:


> How is everyone doing?
> 
> I'm in a funk today, but each day is different. It was a lovely week. I only worked a few hours but spent some fun time hanging out with my daughter and used my new LED and micro current on my face everyday. I wasn't able to sleep well last night, so have been in bed a bit this morning (between playing with my daughter). I didn't have the energy to workout and no workout makes me crabby.
> 
> I've been researching Chanel bags because of the price increase that is happening shortly. I think I'm at peace with not buying anything before the increase. I don't need anything and I'd much rather put a few thousand towards a new couch that we'd enjoy everyday. I wonder when H will start to receive shipments again. My local store is opening for curbside pick up soon.
> 
> It will be so interesting to see how our consumption habits change, if at all. We're eating out more than we ever have (carry out), and buying quite a bit less. DH recently purchased some plants and a tree for our yard and those were not inexpensive. But our yard is also looking better than it ever has. We have some help in the yard from a woman who lost her job and is doing odd jobs for people in the neighborhood.
> 
> I was having quite a bad day this week and my husband came home with flowers, beer, and a book for me. It was extremely thoughtful and much appreciated. I need to take the time to continue reading the book! It's a mystery and good so far. I'm only on page 40.
> 
> Okay, I'm going to go try to turn this day around with some yoga!


Several of my friends have had it with Chanel. The price increase is insane.
H is having curbside pickup? Oh dear. I guess that works when you know what you want, but I do so love wandering around the store.....
Happy Mothers Day to you!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Wasn't your husband sweet to come home with those gifts for you. Such a loving thing to do.
> 
> I had a Zoom meeting today that I was very much looking forward to because it was a get-together of about twenty members of the haiku society that I belong to. Several members were going to read their haiku, and all of us planned to catch up. Wellllllllll, eventually it happened, but it took 45 minutes for it to all get off the ground (the moderator had never led a Zoom meeting before, and let's just say it was a challenge). So by the time it got started, I was already tired. I find it difficult to sit still for long periods of time anyway, and when the meeting was finally finished I was ready to jump out of my skin.
> 
> When I turned my computer off, I probably should have done some yoga!


After the initial greetings I spend most of my zoom meetings with audio and video off. I can wander around the room then.


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> This was interesting to read. Thank you for sharing! Your DH does make an effort so that is appreciated, I can tell. Do you feel more disappointed with a gift that you've asked for (no surprise behind it at all) or a gift that is a surprise but slightly or totally off the mark? Do you ever tell him when's something just isn't you at all and you'd like to exchange it? I really do find this so interesting. Gifts aren't easy at all, particularly for people who are able to buy themselves what they like with some regularity.


Gifts are a difficult thing. If hubby actually tries I go with it. I do like surprises so when my Mom gifts me something even if I don't love it, I smile and say thank you. I guess it depends who is giving the gift and what the relationship is.


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> How is everyone doing?
> 
> I'm in a funk today, but each day is different. It was a lovely week. I only worked a few hours but spent some fun time hanging out with my daughter and used my new LED and micro current on my face everyday. I wasn't able to sleep well last night, so have been in bed a bit this morning (between playing with my daughter). I didn't have the energy to workout and no workout makes me crabby.
> 
> I've been researching Chanel bags because of the price increase that is happening shortly. I think I'm at peace with not buying anything before the increase. I don't need anything and I'd much rather put a few thousand towards a new couch that we'd enjoy everyday. I wonder when H will start to receive shipments again. My local store is opening for curbside pick up soon.
> 
> It will be so interesting to see how our consumption habits change, if at all. We're eating out more than we ever have (carry out), and buying quite a bit less. DH recently purchased some plants and a tree for our yard and those were not inexpensive. But our yard is also looking better than it ever has. We have some help in the yard from a woman who lost her job and is doing odd jobs for people in the neighborhood.
> 
> I was having quite a bad day this week and my husband came home with flowers, beer, and a book for me. It was extremely thoughtful and much appreciated. I need to take the time to continue reading the book! It's a mystery and good so far. I'm only on page 40.
> 
> Okay, I'm going to go try to turn this day around with some yoga!


I love mystery books. What is the title?


----------



## keodi

lynne_ross said:


> Wow....I personally find this not a client friendly thing to do....


I agree!


muchstuff said:


> LV too I think?


LV is having an increase as well..about a 5% increase


muchstuff said:


> https://www.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-price-increase-rumor-2020/


LV just had an increase earlier this year..


lynne_ross said:


> I have been holding off buying some VCA jewellery wondering if there would be a decrease. They better not increase it now. Read on tpf might be increase in Australia but nothing here in Asia.


I was interested in purchasing a Necklace from VCA but after hearing about their after sales service, I decided not to.


lynne_ross said:


> I for one can not justify their prices currently. I much prefer Hermes quality and after market service. Same with Chanel rtw - way too high for me to justify.


I agree, I have been lucky scoring Chanel RTW at decent prices second hand however.

Happy Mother's day everyone!!!


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> Wow, this thread moves fast!
> I'm not going to catch up right now as I'm still minimizing my computer time and rehabbing my hand, but I'm doing so much better. I've been put on cortisone and it's made a tremendous difference to my nerve pain. I can control my fingers a lot more after only 2 doses.
> At this rate, I'll be able to carry my bags again soon! Even if it is only around the house.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and staying safe.


So glad you posted, @jblended . I've been thinking about you. 
Great news that the combination of cortisone and exercise is getting your nerve pain calmed down.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> After the initial greetings I spend most of my zoom meetings with audio and video off. I can wander around the room then.


That's a very good idea. I'll do it next time!


----------



## papertiger

muchstuff said:


> LV too I think?



Some LV by 20%


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Ha ha, I think the personal shopper for men buying gifts for women is called a wife.
> Yes, points to DH for listening, I just need to drop more hints around sparkly items.
> Thanks for the Evie love and good wishes. I love the stories you share about your mom picking things out for you and your sister or gifting you things you mentioned to her. Big hug to you for Mother’s Day papertiger.


----------



## papertiger

jblended said:


> Wow, this thread moves fast!
> I'm not going to catch up right now as I'm still minimizing my computer time and rehabbing my hand, but I'm doing so much better. I've been put on cortisone and it's made a tremendous difference to my nerve pain. I can control my fingers a lot more after only 2 doses.
> At this rate, I'll be able to carry my bags again soon! Even if it is only around the house.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and staying safe.



Carry on the good work, a speedy recovery to you


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> What a cute idea, to write poems for a baby shower! That's something the Mom-to-be will always treasure.
> 
> I wrote professionally for most of my working life, so writing isn't new to me. Though I've never written fiction. And I haven't written poetry since college (it was embarrassingly bad poetry).
> 
> I've only been writing haiku for the past 10 years. Mr. PG became interested before I did (he writes all types of poetry, not just Japanese forms) and then my attention was captured. It's something fun for us to do together, although he is much more serious about it than I am. His haiku have been published in journals all over the world, and he's won many contests. I never submit to journals, but I have won a few contests.



Talented couple!

I think it's important for couples to have things in common, especially if they're uncommon. Especially if you're both masters at an art  

There are a few things I can't share the passion for with my DH but on the whole we like quite a few similar things. Even when he talks of plants, geology and astronomy I am interested. When he starts talking about cameras, apertures and light meters my eyes glaze over and  I drift off wondering what people are up to on this thread


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> That’s so kind and generous of you to look out for your neighbour.
> Do I recall that schools opened up this week? Did your kids go in to school, how did it go? Sending virtual hugs.



Thank-you! 
Our schools re-opened for the 4th graders in primary school and the students who will graduate from secondary school this term. My boy is a 4th grader and would have had to go back on Monday 4th. The information sheet we got mentioned the possibility to apply for keeping children at home when there are household members in risk of a more severe course of the disease, though. My DH is 60 and has a heart condition history in his family. I am over 50 and had lots of problems with Asthma when I was younger. I took my chances and applied. My boy now is allowed to stay at home until further notice. We receive his work assignments by email and have to hand in his work by email, too. I´m very relieved he can stay at home. So far he even has been working seriously- with me right next to him as his cheerleader and watchdog. It takes up most of our day, but we are ok with this as long as we do not have to put him and us at risk. The restrictions have been loosened here and people seem to be flocking out. We stay put except for my one weekly grocery haul.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Wow, this thread moves fast!
> I'm not going to catch up right now as I'm still minimizing my computer time and rehabbing my hand, but I'm doing so much better. I've been put on cortisone and it's made a tremendous difference to my nerve pain. I can control my fingers a lot more after only 2 doses.
> At this rate, I'll be able to carry my bags again soon! Even if it is only around the house.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and staying safe.



Take the rest you need and take care xxx


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Talented couple!
> 
> I think it's important for couples to have things in common, especially if they're uncommon. Especially if you're both masters at an art
> 
> There are a few things I can't share the passion for with my DH but on the whole we like quite a few similar things. Even when he talks of plants, geology and astronomy I am interested. When he starts talking about cameras, apertures and light meters my eyes glaze over and  I drift off wondering what people are up to on this thread



Even with things we absolutely share the passion for with each other my DH and I have trouble actually doing things together. We are both alpha animals when it comes to the things we do and sharing a project often ends in one of us trying to supervise the other which is not fun. So we both do our projects apart from each other and only share the results.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you!
> Our schools re-opened for the 4th graders in primary school and the students who will graduate from secondary school this term. My boy is a 4th grader and would have had to go back on Monday 4th. The information sheet we got mentioned the possibility to apply for keeping children at home when there are household members in risk of a more severe course of the disease, though. My DH is 60 and has a heart condition history in his family. I am over 50 and had lots of problems with Asthma when I was younger. I took my chances and applied. My boy now is allowed to stay at home until further notice. We receive his work assignments by email and have to hand in his work by email, too. I´m very relieved he can stay at home. So far he even has been working seriously- with me right next to him as his cheerleader and watchdog. It takes up most of our day, but we are ok with this as long as we do not have to put him and us at risk. The restrictions have been loosened here and people seem to be flocking out. We stay put except for my one weekly grocery haul.


That's great news! I understand how you feel. I'm glad you are able to keep your son home so you can all feel safe.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> *Talented couple!*
> 
> *I think it's important for couples to have things in common, especially if they're uncommon. Especially if you're both masters at an art*
> 
> There are a few things I can't share the passion for with my DH but on the whole we like quite a few similar things. Even when he talks of plants, geology and astronomy I am interested. When he starts talking about cameras, apertures and light meters my eyes glaze over and  I drift off wondering what people are up to on this thread


Thank you… what a nice thing to say! I agree with you that having a few things in common (though it certainly doesn't have to be everything) is quite lovely. Mr. PG and I have collaborated for years. Before we retired, we occasionally collaborated professionally, although we mostly worked in different fields. And now we collaborate on "fun" stuff.

But we don't live in each other's pockets. When he starts talking about golf, or I start talking about geeky computer stuff, here come the glazed eyes!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Thank you… what a nice thing to say! I agree with you that having a few things in common (though it certainly doesn't have to be everything) is quite lovely. Mr. PG and I have collaborated for years. Before we retired, we occasionally collaborated professionally, although we mostly worked in different fields. And now we collaborate on "fun" stuff.
> 
> But we don't live in each other's pockets. When he starts talking about golf, or I start talking about geeky computer stuff, here come the glazed eyes!


When I start a sentence with, "Someone on the purse forum said..." his eyes glaze over.


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you!
> Our schools re-opened for the 4th graders in primary school and the students who will graduate from secondary school this term. My boy is a 4th grader and would have had to go back on Monday 4th. The information sheet we got mentioned the possibility to apply for keeping children at home when there are household members in risk of a more severe course of the disease, though. My DH is 60 and has a heart condition history in his family. I am over 50 and had lots of problems with Asthma when I was younger. I took my chances and applied. My boy now is allowed to stay at home until further notice. We receive his work assignments by email and have to hand in his work by email, too. I´m very relieved he can stay at home. So far he even has been working seriously- with me right next to him as his cheerleader and watchdog. It takes up most of our day, but we are ok with this as long as we do not have to put him and us at risk. The restrictions have been loosened here and people seem to be flocking out. We stay put except for my one weekly grocery haul.


That's very good news. I know how worried you were about sending him back to school. I know at the beginning of the pandemic, when the school was sending out assignments, you were concerned because your son wasn't taking the schoolwork seriously. But it sounds as though (with your encouragement, naturally!) he has turned his attitude around. Well done!

When you go to the grocery store, do you wear a mask? Here, face masks are mandated, which makes it a lot easier. It isn't a personal choice; it's a requirement. But I remember last month, when you wore a face mask to the grocery store,  it was a very unpleasant experience for you. Has that changed? Are people in your town more open to the necessity of face masks, especially now that restrictions have been loosened?


----------



## whateve

I just saw the kittens again. There are three. They are black and white, and so cute!


----------



## Kimbashop

Rhl2987 said:


> What a cutie! Gosh this would be a fun one to make and customize with your own buttons and charms. I love it!


you are right! There is a name for this style in French, but I can't remember what it is called as I bought the bag so long ago.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> That's a very good idea. I'll do it next time!


It's important not to offend people, though. You can always say that it's to conserve bandwidth or something. Or say that there is construction noise coming from next door. Or you are expecting a package delivery.


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you!
> Our schools re-opened for the 4th graders in primary school and the students who will graduate from secondary school this term. My boy is a 4th grader and would have had to go back on Monday 4th. The information sheet we got mentioned the possibility to apply for keeping children at home when there are household members in risk of a more severe course of the disease, though. My DH is 60 and has a heart condition history in his family. I am over 50 and had lots of problems with Asthma when I was younger. I took my chances and applied. My boy now is allowed to stay at home until further notice. We receive his work assignments by email and have to hand in his work by email, too. I´m very relieved he can stay at home. So far he even has been working seriously- with me right next to him as his cheerleader and watchdog. It takes up most of our day, but we are ok with this as long as we do not have to put him and us at risk. The restrictions have been loosened here and people seem to be flocking out. We stay put except for my one weekly grocery haul.


I think you are smart to do this. Glad your application was accepted. Do you know what percentage of kids are returning IRL?
To stay on topic I will say that I went out yesterday but used the cloth tote bag my SIL made for me for Christmas. I had to carry more than what would fit in my pockets.


----------



## lynne_ross

keodi said:


> I agree!
> 
> LV is having an increase as well..about a 5% increase
> 
> LV just had an increase earlier this year..
> 
> I was interested in purchasing a Necklace from VCA but after hearing about their after sales service, I decided not to.
> 
> I agree, I have been lucky scoring Chanel RTW at decent prices second hand however.
> 
> Happy Mother's day everyone!!!


What negative feedback did you hear about vca after sales service? I have only had amazing service.


----------



## keodi

lynne_ross said:


> What negative feedback did you hear about vca after sales service? I have only had amazing service.


I heard that VCA will not service your piece without the paperwork, I called the customer service number, and the information was confirmed by a customer service agent, this bothers me. When I left the military, my cartier  box, and papers for my watch got lost during the move, however Cartier did service my watch without the paperwork.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> *It's important not to offend people, though*. You can always say that it's to conserve bandwidth or something. Or say that there is construction noise coming from next door. Or you are expecting a package delivery.


Could I say that I'm having a bad hair day? I wouldn't be lying!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> I think you are smart to do this. Glad your application was accepted. Do you know what percentage of kids are returning IRL?
> To stay on topic I will say that I went out yesterday but used the cloth tote bag my SIL made for me for Christmas. I had to carry more than what would fit in my pockets.


Then did you wash the cloth bag? 

I guess I'm still confused about how much at-risk we are from our handbags. I'm wondering if we're okay just leaving a bag inside the front door, along with our shoes. Maybe on a little mat. Or maybe just on the floor. I've never worn my outdoor shoes inside the house anyway, always take them off first thing, so this wouldn't be much of a change.


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> I meant to ask: what mystery book did your husband buy for you?


Long Bright River.


ElainePG said:


> What a cute idea, to write poems for a baby shower! That's something the Mom-to-be will always treasure.
> 
> I wrote professionally for most of my working life, so writing isn't new to me. Though I've never written fiction. And I haven't written poetry since college (it was embarrassingly bad poetry).
> 
> I've only been writing haiku for the past 10 years. Mr. PG became interested before I did (he writes all types of poetry, not just Japanese forms) and then my attention was captured. It's something fun for us to do together, although he is much more serious about it than I am. His haiku have been published in journals all over the world, and he's won many contests. I never submit to journals, but I have won a few contests.


That is so lovely! You are both so talented! Is Mr. PG a writer or poet, or is it a hobby for him?


essiedub said:


> Oh I definitely do not have the lifestyle for this clutch! Perfect though for my “pretend lifestyle” which is quite vibrant..you know edgy, cool, and elegant..that’s what I am! Ha!


I honestly think if it will make you that happy that you should buy it! I think the piece that is like that for me is an Olympia Le Tan embroidered book clutch. I may honestly still rock it with jeans and a t-shirt, although it is much more suited for an evening out. Someday, I will own one just because it will make me happy.


lynne_ross said:


> What, Chanel is increasing prices right now?





lynne_ross said:


> Wow....I personally find this not a client friendly thing to do....


I know many others answered you but YES! It's so horrible. Not only a price increase in these times, but such a huge one. I would definitely understand a minimal price increase, although it would still leave a bad taste in my mouth. Such an enormous one is something different. I'm priced out of Chanel RTW at this point. I think I'll probably just save my money for Hermes at this point. Over the weekend I talked myself out of the bag(s) I wanted to purchase, so I'll just wait and see what happens.


muchstuff said:


> LV too I think?


LV has had 2 price increases recently, I read on that forum! Yikes.


More bags said:


> Wonderful, thoughtful gifting from your DH. my DH and I were discussing how garden centres will be quite popular as gardening is a sanctioned activity people can spend money on. Perhaps we’ll all get to enjoy our own gardens and others’ spruced up gardens.
> It was cool and overcast today, I made cinnamon buns from scratch and used precious, hard to find yeast. I am going to bake a sour cream coffee cake tomorrow. Cakes, cookies and desserts add to everyone’s sense of contentment and comfort in our home (and my waistline, too!)
> Happy early Mother’s Day to those of you who are moms, trying to become moms and to those of you who are missing your moms.


Thank you! My husband made a berry Chantilly cake. It was delicious! And huge. We'll be eating it for days  Today it is cooler here too, and overcast. Home baking sounds so relaxing! And your family is lucky to enjoy the treats.


lynne_ross said:


> I have been holding off buying some VCA jewellery wondering if there would be a decrease. They better not increase it now. Read on tpf might be increase in Australia but nothing here in Asia.


Oh good point. I remember the last time they had a price decrease. I wonder if they and Hermes will join in with price increases. I certainly hope not.


lynne_ross said:


> I for one can not justify their prices currently. I much prefer Hermes quality and after market service. Same with Chanel rtw - way too high for me to justify.


Same!


momasaurus said:


> Several of my friends have had it with Chanel. The price increase is insane.
> H is having curbside pickup? Oh dear. I guess that works when you know what you want, but I do so love wandering around the store.....
> Happy Mothers Day to you!


Thank you! I also miss wandering around the store. I don't know what I'm even going to want to buy from there with remote shopping. I only asked my SA for a few neutral lipsticks.

I wonder what this will do to the secondhand market. I'm sure prices will go up there too. I just can't stomach paying H prices for Chanel bags.


dcooney4 said:


> Gifts are a difficult thing. If hubby actually tries I go with it. I do like surprises so when my Mom gifts me something even if I don't love it, I smile and say thank you. I guess it depends who is giving the gift and what the relationship is.


That is sweet of you. Ever since my sister was little, and she's 30 now, she has always scowled and made nasty comments when people give her gifts. And whenever I buy something for myself she likes that better and doesn't know why I didn't get it for her. Some people are so difficult to please, and also not very gracious. So it's sweet of you to do that. My Mom does that too. Sometimes she makes jokes about it but she's a generally very sweet person, so it's more funny than upsetting. I think she's easy to please though.


dcooney4 said:


> I love mystery books. What is the title?


Love Bright River. I will try to read more today. We are currently watching Yesterday. Has anyone heard of it? It's an interesting concept and the music is great. Better than I thought it would be. So far, it's taken us 2 nights of watching and we're not done, haha.


papertiger said:


> Some LV by 20%


Wow. I think I'm done shopping there now!


cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you!
> Our schools re-opened for the 4th graders in primary school and the students who will graduate from secondary school this term. My boy is a 4th grader and would have had to go back on Monday 4th. The information sheet we got mentioned the possibility to apply for keeping children at home when there are household members in risk of a more severe course of the disease, though. My DH is 60 and has a heart condition history in his family. I am over 50 and had lots of problems with Asthma when I was younger. I took my chances and applied. My boy now is allowed to stay at home until further notice. We receive his work assignments by email and have to hand in his work by email, too. I´m very relieved he can stay at home. So far he even has been working seriously- with me right next to him as his cheerleader and watchdog. It takes up most of our day, but we are ok with this as long as we do not have to put him and us at risk. The restrictions have been loosened here and people seem to be flocking out. We stay put except for my one weekly grocery haul.


I'm glad you got an exception. Does it put your mind at ease? I'm not sure what to do still! We have my daughter registered to go back on June 1st. I don't feel ready. I feel so uncomfortable and I know we're all going to get sick right away, just like we were the entire time she was in daycare, and probably stay sick. Then what? Can we not go out in public at all? 


whateve said:


> When I start a sentence with, "Someone on the purse forum said..." his eyes glaze over.


Haha. My husband comments whenever he sees me on TPF.


ElainePG said:


> That's very good news. I know how worried you were about sending him back to school. I know at the beginning of the pandemic, when the school was sending out assignments, you were concerned because your son wasn't taking the schoolwork seriously. But it sounds as though (with your encouragement, naturally!) he has turned his attitude around. Well done!
> 
> When you go to the grocery store, do you wear a mask? Here, face masks are mandated, which makes it a lot easier. It isn't a personal choice; it's a requirement. But I remember last month, when you wore a face mask to the grocery store,  it was a very unpleasant experience for you. Has that changed? Are people in your town more open to the necessity of face masks, especially now that restrictions have been loosened?


I haven't been to a grocery store in so long. Out on walks, it's probably half and half. I don't like to go in the crowded areas of the park to let my daughter run around. In the wide open spaces, very few people wear masks. Some bike riders do and I even saw one runner wearing a mask! I could never do that. Can't breathe as it is when running.


----------



## keodi

Rhl2987 said:


> Long Bright River.
> 
> That is so lovely! You are both so talented! Is Mr. PG a writer or poet, or is it a hobby for him?
> 
> I honestly think if it will make you that happy that you should buy it! I think the piece that is like that for me is an Olympia Le Tan embroidered book clutch. I may honestly still rock it with jeans and a t-shirt, although it is much more suited for an evening out. Someday, I will own one just because it will make me happy.
> 
> 
> 
> *I know many others answered you but YES! It's so horrible. Not only a price increase in these times, but such a huge one. I would definitely understand a minimal price increase, although it would still leave a bad taste in my mouth. Such an enormous one is something different. I'm priced out of Chanel RTW at this point. I think I'll probably just save my money for Hermes at this point. Over the weekend I talked myself out of the bag(s) I wanted to purchase, so I'll just wait and see what happens.*
> 
> LV has had 2 price increases recently, I read on that forum! Yikes.
> 
> Thank you! My husband made a berry Chantilly cake. It was delicious! And huge. We'll be eating it for days  Today it is cooler here too, and overcast. Home baking sounds so relaxing! And your family is lucky to enjoy the treats.
> 
> Oh good point. I remember the last time they had a price decrease. I wonder if they and Hermes will join in with price increases. I certainly hope not.
> 
> Same!
> 
> Thank you! I also miss wandering around the store. I don't know what I'm even going to want to buy from there with remote shopping. I only asked my SA for a few neutral lipsticks.
> 
> *I wonder what this will do to the secondhand market. I'm sure prices will go up there too. I just can't stomach paying H prices for Chanel bags.*
> 
> That is sweet of you. Ever since my sister was little, and she's 30 now, she has always scowled and made nasty comments when people give her gifts. And whenever I buy something for myself she likes that better and doesn't know why I didn't get it for her. Some people are so difficult to please, and also not very gracious. So it's sweet of you to do that. My Mom does that too. Sometimes she makes jokes about it but she's a generally very sweet person, so it's more funny than upsetting. I think she's easy to please though.
> 
> Love Bright River. I will try to read more today. We are currently watching Yesterday. Has anyone heard of it? It's an interesting concept and the music is great. Better than I thought it would be. So far, it's taken us 2 nights of watching and we're not done, haha.
> 
> Wow. I think I'm done shopping there now!
> 
> I'm glad you got an exception. Does it put your mind at ease? *I'm not sure what to do still! We have my daughter registered to go back on June 1st. I don't feel ready.* I feel so uncomfortable and I know we're all going to get sick right away, just like we were the entire time she was in daycare, and probably stay sick. Then what? Can we not go out in public at all?
> 
> Haha. My husband comments whenever he sees me on TPF.
> 
> I haven't been to a grocery store in so long. Out on walks, it's probably half and half. I don't like to go in the crowded areas of the park to let my daughter run around. In the wide open spaces, very few people wear masks. Some bike riders do and *I even saw one runner wearing a mask! I could never do that. *Can't breathe as it is when running.


I'm in agreement with you on the the Chanel price increases. it was announced today that the US will also see a price increase up to 16% I planned to get a 226 re-issue on the second hand market but with increase, the prices on the second hand market go up as well. I don't think that will happen for me at this point, which I'm ok with . I'd rather spend that money buying items i love at Hermes.
I understand how you feel about your daughter going back to daycare so soon, i would be worried about that too. i've only left the house to pick up produce and what i need at the grocery store, and i would walk within my subdivision for exercise wearing a mask, but like you i cannot imagine running with a mask on! i struggle to breathe as it is when i went running.


----------



## southernbelle43

ElainePG said:


> Then did you wash the cloth bag?
> 
> I guess I'm still confused about how much at-risk we are from our handbags. I'm wondering if we're okay just leaving a bag inside the front door, along with our shoes. Maybe on a little mat. Or maybe just on the floor. I've never worn my outdoor shoes inside the house anyway, always take them off first thing, so this wouldn't be much of a change.


I think the risk is minimal. I carry mine  and put it in the shopping cart at the grocery.  When I get home I wash my hands and that is all. I do keep my hands away from my face when out and at home.


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> Wow, this thread moves fast!
> I'm not going to catch up right now as I'm still minimizing my computer time and rehabbing my hand, but I'm doing so much better. I've been put on cortisone and it's made a tremendous difference to my nerve pain. I can control my fingers a lot more after only 2 doses.
> At this rate, I'll be able to carry my bags again soon! Even if it is only around the house.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and staying safe.


I am glad you’re seeing improvement. Sending hugs.


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you!
> Our schools re-opened for the 4th graders in primary school and the students who will graduate from secondary school this term. My boy is a 4th grader and would have had to go back on Monday 4th. The information sheet we got mentioned the possibility to apply for keeping children at home when there are household members in risk of a more severe course of the disease, though. My DH is 60 and has a heart condition history in his family. I am over 50 and had lots of problems with Asthma when I was younger. I took my chances and applied. My boy now is allowed to stay at home until further notice. We receive his work assignments by email and have to hand in his work by email, too. I´m very relieved he can stay at home. So far he even has been working seriously- with me right next to him as his cheerleader and watchdog. It takes up most of our day, but we are ok with this as long as we do not have to put him and us at risk. The restrictions have been loosened here and people seem to be flocking out. We stay put except for my one weekly grocery haul.


Congratulations on finding the best solution for your family! It sounds like your son is doing well working on school at home.  Best outcomes all around!


----------



## keodi

jblended said:


> Wow, this thread moves fast!
> I'm not going to catch up right now as I'm still minimizing my computer time and rehabbing my hand, but I'm doing so much better. I've been put on cortisone and it's made a tremendous difference to my nerve pain. I can control my fingers a lot more after only 2 doses.
> At this rate, I'll be able to carry my bags again soon! Even if it is only around the house.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and staying safe.


I'm happy to hear you're feeling better.


----------



## keodi

More bags said:


> Congratulations on finding the best solution for your family! It sounds like your son is doing well working on school at home.  Best outcomes all around!


I agree! @cowgirlsboots, i'm so glad your son will be able to be homeschooled until further notice! what a relief!


----------



## papertiger

keodi said:


> I heard that VCA will not service your piece without the paperwork, I called the customer service number, and the information was confirmed by a customer service agent, this bothers me. When I left the military, my cartier  box, and papers for my watch got lost during the move, however Cartier did service my watch without the paperwork.



I am very glad to hear that about Cartier.

I would have thought that VCA (like all jewellery houses) would have details on record of people that bought from them. I also think it's short sighted not to deliver aftercare on their own products. If it's real and someone's willing to pay what's the Dif? If it's because they're worried to be working on fakes, then, as someone else surmised, that if VCA can't tell what's theirs against counterfeits, their own are not up too much.

Doesn't really happen with Rolex, they will service. But then, no-one who buys a Rolex trusts their Service Centre either (plus they don't repair/service before 1960s and my watches are older).


----------



## keodi

papertiger said:


> I am very glad to hear that about Cartier.
> 
> *I would have thought that VCA (like all jewellery houses) would have details on record of people that bought from them. I also think it's short sighted not to deliver aftercare on their own products. If it's real and someone's willing to pay what's the Dif? If it's because they're worried to be working on fakes, then, as someone else surmised, that if VCA can't tell what's theirs against counterfeits, their own are not up too much.*
> 
> Doesn't really happen with Rolex, they will service. But then, no-one who buys a Rolex trusts their Service Centre either (plus they don't repair/service before 1960s and my watches are older).


That was what I was thinking about VCA as well, and I agree with your sentiments.  Good to know about Rolex, I had no idea they will not service pieces prior to 1960s. I purchased my watch back in 2008, I have my warranty card.


----------



## papertiger

keodi said:


> That was what I was thinking about VCA as well, and I agree with your sentiments.  Good to know about Rolex, I had no idea they will not service pieces prior to 1960s. I purchased my watch back in 2008, I have my warranty card.



That's the odd thing about Rolex. They will recommend antique watch repair places, which is fine.  But I don't really want non-Rolex parts in my beautiful and thoroughly, through and through, authentic watches and neither Rolex nor the recommended watch repairers can guarantee a part will be replaced like with like (not there's anything wrong *touch wood* with my watches atm).


----------



## keodi

papertiger said:


> That's the odd thing about Rolex. They will recommend antique watch repair places, which is fine.  *But I don't really want non-Rolex parts in my beautiful and thoroughly, through and through, authentic watches and neither Rolex nor the recommended watch repairers can guarantee a part will be replaced like with like* (not there's anything wrong *touch wood* with my watches atm).


That would bother me as well.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Then did you wash the cloth bag?
> 
> I guess I'm still confused about how much at-risk we are from our handbags. I'm wondering if we're okay just leaving a bag inside the front door, along with our shoes. Maybe on a little mat. Or maybe just on the floor. I've never worn my outdoor shoes inside the house anyway, always take them off first thing, so this wouldn't be much of a change.


I'm of the opinion that the germs won't survive more than 3 days, and probably much less than that, so if I don't touch the bag until the next time I use it, it should be fine.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> That's very good news. I know how worried you were about sending him back to school. I know at the beginning of the pandemic, when the school was sending out assignments, you were concerned because your son wasn't taking the schoolwork seriously. But it sounds as though (with your encouragement, naturally!) he has turned his attitude around. Well done!
> 
> When you go to the grocery store, do you wear a mask? Here, face masks are mandated, which makes it a lot easier. It isn't a personal choice; it's a requirement. But I remember last month, when you wore a face mask to the grocery store,  it was a very unpleasant experience for you. Has that changed? Are people in your town more open to the necessity of face masks, especially now that restrictions have been loosened?



Really good news and I´m happy about it! 
Having him home justifies me putting my time and some effort into being a fierce watchdog and making him work. Both of us have changed our attitude a bit. 

Masks are mandatory for going into shops here now, too. We have to wear them when using public transport, entering public buildings etc. - so nowadays everybody has their face covered and doesn´t take offense in my wearing a mask anymore. Most people seem to take it seriously, others just wear their masks around their necks ready to put them on properly once asked to do so. I still don´t leave the house except for a weekly grocery haul and maybe to go to the Post Office ( where only two people are allowed in at the same time) and make sure to keep very healthy distances to other people.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

momasaurus said:


> I think you are smart to do this. Glad your application was accepted. Do you know what percentage of kids are returning IRL?
> To stay on topic I will say that I went out yesterday but used the cloth tote bag my SIL made for me for Christmas. I had to carry more than what would fit in my pockets.


Sorry, I don´t have the slightest idea how many children are at school and whether others are still at home, too. I haven´t spoken to the teacher at all, just get the assignments by mail and hand in the results the same way.... "Do not go to your prince when you are not called." I´m keeping a very low profile!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Rhl2987 said:


> I'm glad you got an exception. Does it put your mind at ease? I'm not sure what to do still! We have my daughter registered to go back on June 1st. I don't feel ready. I feel so uncomfortable and I know we're all going to get sick right away, just like we were the entire time she was in daycare, and probably stay sick. Then what? Can we not go out in public at all?
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been to a grocery store in so long. Out on walks, it's probably half and half. I don't like to go in the crowded areas of the park to let my daughter run around. In the wide open spaces, very few people wear masks. Some bike riders do and I even saw one runner wearing a mask! I could never do that. Can't breathe as it is when running.




Keeping the boy home really puts my mind at ease. I´d be extremely nervous and frightened did I have to send him to school. I haven´t read the latest information properly, yet, but they seem to be bringing more children back to school, now, not only the 4th graders. To me it sounded all like a huge chaos and more risk.  I´ll keep my boy home as long as I can/ I still think there is a risk out there. 
June 1rst is still a while to go so you still have time to think about sending your daughter into daycare. I hear you about the fear of infections starting over as soon as she goes back. That´s what happens to all families with little children starting daycare and suddenly being confronted with all the germs the other little ones bring into daycare which they were not confronted with at home. In normal times this - at least to me- is a risk one can take as we are talking about a cold, a cough, maybe chickenpox. But nowadays? I don´t want to scare you. 
It depends on how big the group is, too and how seriously the staff takes the rules. A very small well staffed group could certainly work. 
The grocery store is the only place except for the Post Office I go to. Once a week and as quickly as I can. And only because we don´t have access to any proper delivery services and one has to do the shopping. I hate crowds, too!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

southernbelle43 said:


> I think the risk is minimal. I carry mine  and put it in the shopping cart at the grocery.  When I get home I wash my hands and that is all. I do keep my hands away from my face when out and at home.



That´s what I do, too. I carry my crossbody bag to the shop where I only touch it to access my wallet. At home I put my bag in a corner where it most likely will remain untouched until the next week and wash my hands. I do not desinfect my jacket or the clothes I wear, either.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Back to bags: I bought a new bag strap- for a fraction of the retail price. It looks very nice on my abro crossbody and should go well with the Dior saddle bag, too. I´m so in love with the design!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Back to bags: I bought a new bag strap- for a fraction of the retail price. It looks very nice on my abro crossbody and should go well with the Dior saddle bag, too. I´m so in love with the design!


Pretty bag strap!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Back to bags: I bought a new bag strap- for a fraction of the retail price. It looks very nice on my abro crossbody and should go well with the Dior saddle bag, too. I´m so in love with the design!


I love that strap! Who makes it?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I love that strap! Who makes it?


It´s made by a German company called BREE. They do a range of different straps- canvas and leather-  and bag accessories called "BREE change it" so you can accessorize your bag the way you like. 

https://bree.com/de/search?sSearch=change+it


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Then did you wash the cloth bag?
> 
> I guess I'm still confused about how much at-risk we are from our handbags. I'm wondering if we're okay just leaving a bag inside the front door, along with our shoes. Maybe on a little mat. Or maybe just on the floor. I've never worn my outdoor shoes inside the house anyway, always take them off first thing, so this wouldn't be much of a change.


One of my first questions back in February was how long does the virus stay on various surfaces, and I am not convinced we have real answers. I left the cloth bag hanging on the back of a chair for a day and a half, then put it away. I don't know if I'm being careful enough.


----------



## momasaurus

Rhl2987 said:


> Long Bright River.
> 
> That is so lovely! You are both so talented! Is Mr. PG a writer or poet, or is it a hobby for him?
> 
> I honestly think if it will make you that happy that you should buy it! I think the piece that is like that for me is an Olympia Le Tan embroidered book clutch. I may honestly still rock it with jeans and a t-shirt, although it is much more suited for an evening out. Someday, I will own one just because it will make me happy.
> 
> 
> 
> I know many others answered you but YES! It's so horrible. Not only a price increase in these times, but such a huge one. I would definitely understand a minimal price increase, although it would still leave a bad taste in my mouth. Such an enormous one is something different. I'm priced out of Chanel RTW at this point. I think I'll probably just save my money for Hermes at this point. Over the weekend I talked myself out of the bag(s) I wanted to purchase, so I'll just wait and see what happens.
> 
> LV has had 2 price increases recently, I read on that forum! Yikes.
> 
> Thank you! My husband made a berry Chantilly cake. It was delicious! And huge. We'll be eating it for days  Today it is cooler here too, and overcast. Home baking sounds so relaxing! And your family is lucky to enjoy the treats.
> 
> Oh good point. I remember the last time they had a price decrease. I wonder if they and Hermes will join in with price increases. I certainly hope not.
> 
> Same!
> 
> Thank you! I also miss wandering around the store. I don't know what I'm even going to want to buy from there with remote shopping. I only asked my SA for a few neutral lipsticks.
> 
> I wonder what this will do to the secondhand market. I'm sure prices will go up there too. I just can't stomach paying H prices for Chanel bags.
> 
> That is sweet of you. Ever since my sister was little, and she's 30 now, she has always scowled and made nasty comments when people give her gifts. And whenever I buy something for myself she likes that better and doesn't know why I didn't get it for her. Some people are so difficult to please, and also not very gracious. So it's sweet of you to do that. My Mom does that too. Sometimes she makes jokes about it but she's a generally very sweet person, so it's more funny than upsetting. I think she's easy to please though.
> 
> Love Bright River. I will try to read more today. We are currently watching Yesterday. Has anyone heard of it? It's an interesting concept and the music is great. Better than I thought it would be. So far, it's taken us 2 nights of watching and we're not done, haha.
> 
> Wow. I think I'm done shopping there now!
> 
> I'm glad you got an exception. Does it put your mind at ease? I'm not sure what to do still! We have my daughter registered to go back on June 1st. I don't feel ready. I feel so uncomfortable and I know we're all going to get sick right away, just like we were the entire time she was in daycare, and probably stay sick. Then what? Can we not go out in public at all?
> 
> Haha. My husband comments whenever he sees me on TPF.
> 
> I haven't been to a grocery store in so long. Out on walks, it's probably half and half. I don't like to go in the crowded areas of the park to let my daughter run around. In the wide open spaces, very few people wear masks. Some bike riders do and I even saw one runner wearing a mask! I could never do that. Can't breathe as it is when running.


I have read lately that someone running by you without a mask is actually no big deal. Prolonged contact (talking with someone for a half hour even 6 feet apart, especially indoors) brings more possible viral load. I love the outdoors and I feel (I hope not recklessly) safe there.


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> Back to bags: I bought a new bag strap- for a fraction of the retail price. It looks very nice on my abro crossbody and should go well with the Dior saddle bag, too. I´m so in love with the design!


This is very cool!


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> That's the odd thing about Rolex. They will recommend antique watch repair places, which is fine.  But I don't really want non-Rolex parts in my beautiful and thoroughly, through and through, authentic watches and neither Rolex nor the recommended watch repairers can guarantee a part will be replaced like with like (not there's anything wrong *touch wood* with my watches atm).


Mine is very old but I have never had it serviced. My mother did at some point before she gave it to me. I am always surprised that it still works. I can't really see it well without glasses as it is gold on gold but it is so pretty I wear it anyway.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Back to bags: I bought a new bag strap- for a fraction of the retail price. It looks very nice on my abro crossbody and should go well with the Dior saddle bag, too. I´m so in love with the design!


What a fun strap. I am waiting for an embroidered strap to arrive.


----------



## dcooney4

I found out how my consignment shop sold my bag. That town is having the various stores do raffles with only enough tickets till they get to the purchase price. It works quite well. Most of the time there are only ten to 15 tickets per raffle so your chances are good and it helps them move stuff. She has already sold the other saffaino bag like that. I am going to bring her another bag today. I could sell it myself and make money but I will help this young woman keep her shop. I am going to see if I have any other new with tag items to bring her.


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> One of my first questions back in February was how long does the virus stay on various surfaces, and I am not convinced we have real answers. I left the cloth bag hanging on the back of a chair for a day and a half, then put it away. I don't know if I'm being careful enough.


I'm not convinced we have real answers either…
But, if you're leaving the cloth bag (or the stable groceries, mail, packages) outside or hung on the back of a chair for a day and a half - and you're not sick yet - maybe that's working and we should take some hope from that? 
I've been leaving the mail, packages, stable groceries in the garage for 24 hours, and wiping down everything else with a homemade bleach wipe (it's just a rag that I'm dipping in a homemade bleach solution), and so far, so good. 
Though every dry cough (allergy season - yay) freaks me out. 
Everything is opening up (stores and pollen-bearing things) but I am just going to stay home. Maybe we've reached our peak, but there's still the downslope that I don't want to be part of either.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> I'm not convinced we have real answers either…
> But, if you're leaving the cloth bag (or the stable groceries, mail, packages) outside or hung on the back of a chair for a day and a half - and you're not sick yet - maybe that's working and we should take some hope from that?
> I've been leaving the mail, packages, stable groceries in the garage for 24 hours, and wiping down everything else with a homemade bleach wipe (it's just a rag that I'm dipping in a homemade bleach solution), and so far, so good.
> Though every dry cough (allergy season - yay) freaks me out.
> Everything is opening up (stores and pollen-bearing things) but I am just going to stay home. Maybe we've reached our peak, but there's still the downslope that I don't want to be part of either.


Nothing is open by me . There is curbside delivery or in the consignment shops case outside the door drop off.


----------



## Rhl2987

momasaurus said:


> I have read lately that someone running by you without a mask is actually no big deal. Prolonged contact (talking with someone for a half hour even 6 feet apart, especially indoors) brings more possible viral load. I love the outdoors and I feel (I hope not recklessly) safe there.


I recently read this and I found it to be very interesting. One never knows anything 100% but what I read in here helped me. https://www.erinbromage.com/post/the-risks-know-them-avoid-them


----------



## Rhl2987

Cookiefiend said:


> I'm not convinced we have real answers either…
> But, if you're leaving the cloth bag (or the stable groceries, mail, packages) outside or hung on the back of a chair for a day and a half - and you're not sick yet - maybe that's working and we should take some hope from that?
> I've been leaving the mail, packages, stable groceries in the garage for 24 hours, and wiping down everything else with a homemade bleach wipe (it's just a rag that I'm dipping in a homemade bleach solution), and so far, so good.
> Though every dry cough (allergy season - yay) freaks me out.
> Everything is opening up (stores and pollen-bearing things) but I am just going to stay home. Maybe we've reached our peak, but there's still the downslope that I don't want to be part of either.


I'm nervous we are going to have real struggles with places starting to open back up, but we're all doing our best and it's all we can do!


----------



## Rhl2987

What is everyone doing to help stay sane? For us, I think it's going to the grassy areas of the nearby park and ordering meals to go...same as it's been for awhile. The weather is mostly nice, which is a blessing, but the cooler days almost give us an excuse to stay inside  

My husband has 20 days of vacation he has to take before the end of the year. We've been thinking about taking a weekend trip somewhere within driving distance to stay in a cabin and be totally isolated, but just not in our house. We're likely just going to have him take the days and just stay at home or go for a week day hike when the trails are empty. Does anyone have any other suggestions for us? He's thinking of banking the days towards a sabbatical where he can take a month off at a time (or something like that), but I just feel like we should use them if he has them. And I don't know what the restrictions are around a sabbatical.


----------



## More bags

Rhl2987 said:


> I recently read this and I found it to be very interesting. One never knows anything 100% but what I read in here helped me. https://www.erinbromage.com/post/the-risks-know-them-avoid-them


Thanks for sharing this article. I found it to be an interesting read.


----------



## keodi

momasaurus said:


> One of my first questions back in February was how long does the virus stay on various surfaces, and* I am not convinced we have real answers. I left the cloth bag hanging on the back of a chair for a day and a half, then put it away.* I don't know if I'm being careful enough.


Same! I have been airing stuff out or I would do laundry.


dcooney4 said:


> Mine is very old but I have never had it serviced. My mother did at some point before she gave it to me. I am always surprised that it still works. I can't really see it well without glasses as *it is gold on gold but it is so pretty I wear it anyway.*


it sounds lovely!


dcooney4 said:


> I found out how my consignment shop sold my bag. That town is having the various stores do raffles with only enough tickets till they get to the purchase price. It works quite well. Most of the time there are only ten to 15 tickets per raffle so your chances are good and it helps them move stuff. She has already sold the other saffaino bag like that. I am going to bring her another bag today. *I could sell it myself and make money but I will help this young woman keep her shop. I am going to see if I have any other new with tag items to bring her.*


Wow, how cool is that! that is cool of you to do that!


More bags said:


> Thanks for sharing this article. I found it to be an interesting read.


same very interesting read!


----------



## dcooney4

keodi said:


> Same! I have been airing stuff out or I would do laundry.
> 
> it sounds lovely!
> 
> Wow, how cool is that! that is cool of you to do that!
> 
> same very interesting read!


I just brought her my accidental purchase from last month and a clutch plus some new shoes. She was happy to get some new things to raffle.


----------



## Kimbashop

Rhl2987 said:


> What is everyone doing to help stay sane? For us, I think it's going to the grassy areas of the nearby park and ordering meals to go...same as it's been for awhile. The weather is mostly nice, which is a blessing, but the cooler days almost give us an excuse to stay inside
> 
> My husband has 20 days of vacation he has to take before the end of the year. We've been thinking about taking a weekend trip somewhere within driving distance to stay in a cabin and be totally isolated, but just not in our house. We're likely just going to have him take the days and just stay at home or go for a week day hike when the trails are empty. Does anyone have any other suggestions for us? He's thinking of banking the days towards a sabbatical where he can take a month off at a time (or something like that), but I just feel like we should use them if he has them. And I don't know what the restrictions are around a sabbatical.


I love your idea of a remote cabin and hiking vacation. We have actually been thinking of something similar, only with car camping. 

Currently, as a means of staying sane in our relatively small house, we have been cleaning out areas of the house to make new spaces that we can exist in. My DH and youngest son cleaned out a room in the attic, and we painted it and decorated it to be my son's clubhouse/gaming room. We are now cleaning out our screened-in porch, which has essentially functioned as extra storage (no garage), and preparing to paint and buy patio furniture and a coffee table so that we can turn it into a summer room. We are also going to be decorating a small outdoor patio with lights hung between a tree and our roof in order to create a light canopy so that we can sit outside for longer (in the dark) and use it as an outside room. My son commented this afternoon on how he is learning to appreciate and work with our old house in new ways.


----------



## dcooney4

Kimbashop said:


> I love your idea of a remote cabin and hiking vacation. We have actually been thinking of something similar, only with car camping.
> 
> Currently, as a means of staying sane in our relatively small house, we have been cleaning out areas of the house to make new spaces that we can exist in. My DH and youngest son cleaned out a room in the attic, and we painted it and decorated it to be my son's clubhouse/gaming room. We are now cleaning out our screened-in porch, which has essentially functioned as extra storage (no garage), and preparing to paint and buy patio furniture and a coffee table so that we can turn it into a summer room. We are also going to be decorating a small outdoor patio with lights hung between a tree and our roof in order to create a light canopy so that we can sit outside for longer (in the dark) and use it as an outside room. My son commented this afternoon on how he is learning to appreciate and work with our old house in new ways.


What great ideas.


----------



## keodi

dcooney4 said:


> I just brought her my accidental purchase from last month and a clutch plus some new shoes. She was happy to get some new things to raffle.


Nice!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> What a fun strap. I am waiting for an embroidered strap to arrive.



That´s exciting! Please show us once it arrives!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

[QUOTE="Cookiefiend, post: 33788819, member: 617259"
Everything is opening up (stores and pollen-bearing things) but I am just going to stay home. Maybe we've reached our peak, but there's still the downslope that I don't want to be part of either.[/QUOTE]

We are doing the same: stay put, stay safe!


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Back to bags: I bought a new bag strap- for a fraction of the retail price. It looks very nice on my abro crossbody and should go well with the Dior saddle bag, too. I´m so in love with the design!



Oh wow, that's dramatic and luxe looking


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> I recently read this and I found it to be very interesting. One never knows anything 100% but what I read in here helped me. https://www.erinbromage.com/post/the-risks-know-them-avoid-them


Thanks for posting.


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> One of my first questions back in February was how long does the virus stay on various surfaces, and I am not convinced we have real answers. I left the cloth bag hanging on the back of a chair for a day and a half, then put it away. I don't know if I'm being careful enough.



The virus can easily last 10 days on surfaces that attract transferable grease (and hence bacteria) like metal glass and plastic. There is no conclusive answer (yet) how long the virus can live on porous material such as on paper, cardboard or cloth. 

If you take a cloth bag to the store and put something inside that has been contaminated, the virus may linger on the cloth but it could also dry out. It may be better to either leave the cloth out or wash it thoroughly, as humidity could presumably keep the germs alive, humidity depends on where you live. They are not sure whether sunlight is enough. 

It's true though, basically the experts cannot agree and the way the virus behaves is still a mystery.


----------



## papertiger

Rhl2987 said:


> What is everyone doing to help stay sane? For us, I think it's going to the grassy areas of the nearby park and ordering meals to go...same as it's been for awhile. The weather is mostly nice, which is a blessing, but the cooler days almost give us an excuse to stay inside
> 
> My husband has 20 days of vacation he has to take before the end of the year. We've been thinking about taking a weekend trip somewhere within driving distance to stay in a cabin and be totally isolated, but just not in our house. We're likely just going to have him take the days and just stay at home or go for a week day hike when the trails are empty. Does anyone have any other suggestions for us? He's thinking of banking the days towards a sabbatical where he can take a month off at a time (or something like that), but I just feel like we should use them if he has them. And I don't know what the restrictions are around a sabbatical.



He needs to ask HR about the restrictions. They will vary from place to place. 

Are you allowed to travel to another place to do that though? I am not allowed to go to me (more remote) house atm because we are not allowed to travel to it. If you're government is not so strict it sounds like a nice thing to do (get in touch with nature). 

I have 15 days holiday owing and no idea what I'm supposed to do with it.


----------



## papertiger

Talking of health, I lost my (PBA free) bottle from Planet Organic in January so was looking for a stainless steel one.

What do you think of the Kurt Geiger Quench bottle/bottle carrier? It's kinda inspired by the Chanel water bottle carrier from a few years ago.

I like the rainbow one but, er, since I'm not 12, I think I'll feel happier all year round carrying the black.


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> Long Bright River.
> 
> That is so lovely! You are both so talented! *Is Mr. PG a writer or poet, or is it a hobby for him?*


I just added Long Bright River to my wish list. It sounds really good!

Mr. PG took up writing poetry when he began a phased retirement. Before that, he had never written a WORD of poetry (though he wrote many professional articles & books… but that's a completely different sort of writing!). He had always liked to read poetry, but there's a big difference between reading and writing. Turns out he has a real aptitude for writing! He's had great success being published, and he's connected with poets around the world. It's become an important part of his life.


----------



## ElainePG

southernbelle43 said:


> I think the risk is minimal. I carry mine  and put it in the shopping cart at the grocery.  When I get home I wash my hands and that is all. *I do keep my hands away from my face when out and at home*.


I keep my hands away from my face when I'm out (of course, the mask is a good reminder) but when I read the remainder of your sentence I realized I was leaning my head on my hand while I studied my laptop screen! Gotta break myself of that habit!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> Back to bags: I bought a new bag strap- for a fraction of the retail price. It looks very nice on my abro crossbody and should go well with the Dior saddle bag, too. I´m so in love with the design!


This is a fantastic strap!!! I can see it going with so many of your bags. Well done!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> One of my first questions back in February was how long does the virus stay on various surfaces, and *I am not convinced we have real answers*. I left the cloth bag hanging on the back of a chair for a day and a half, then put it away. I don't know if I'm being careful enough.


I don't think it's been well researched. Every time I look on line I find contradictory information.

Now I've stopped looking. I'm just using common sense. Wear a mask. Physically distance. Wash hands. Disinfect the obvious things (phone). Wash the hands again. And take plenty of good deep breaths.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I found out how my consignment shop sold my bag. That town is having the various stores do raffles with only enough tickets till they get to the purchase price. It works quite well. Most of the time there are only ten to 15 tickets per raffle so your chances are good and it helps them move stuff. She has already sold the other saffaino bag like that. I am going to bring her another bag today.* I could sell it myself and make money but I will help this young woman keep her shop. I am going to see if I have any other new with tag items to bring her.*


What a lovely thing for you to do.


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Talking of health, I lost my (PBA free) bottle from Planet Organic in January so was looking for a stainless steel one.
> 
> What do you think of the Kurt Geiger Quench bottle/bottle carrier? It's kinda inspired by the Chanel water bottle carrier from a few years ago.
> 
> I like the rainbow one but, er, since I'm not 12, I think I'll feel happier all year round carrying the black.


It’s the chicest looking water bottle I’ve ever seen.


----------



## keodi

papertiger said:


> Talking of health, I lost my (PBA free) bottle from Planet Organic in January so was looking for a stainless steel one.
> 
> What do you think of the Kurt Geiger Quench bottle/bottle carrier? It's kinda inspired by the Chanel water bottle carrier from a few years ago.
> 
> I like the rainbow one but, er, since I'm not 12, I think I'll feel happier all year round carrying the black.


very fancy! I like it!



More bags said:


> It’s the chicest looking water bottle I’ve ever seen.


I agree!


----------



## Kimbashop

dcooney4 said:


> What great ideas.


It is our way of co-existing sanely under the same roof! And it’s also been fun to reimagine spaces.


----------



## Kimbashop

papertiger said:


> Talking of health, I lost my (PBA free) bottle from Planet Organic in January so was looking for a stainless steel one.
> 
> What do you think of the Kurt Geiger Quench bottle/bottle carrier? It's kinda inspired by the Chanel water bottle carrier from a few years ago.
> 
> I like the rainbow one but, er, since I'm not 12, I think I'll feel happier all year round carrying the black.


That is a super rocker chic bottle! Love it.


----------



## papertiger

Kimbashop said:


> That is a super rocker chic bottle! Love it.





More bags said:


> It’s the chicest looking water bottle I’ve ever seen.





keodi said:


> very fancy! I like it!
> 
> 
> I agree!



I'm glad that you said that because one is on it's way 

Hope this solves how to carry a water bottle in bags that were never designed to carry water bottles and also not leaving my bottle behind when I move room to room at work.


----------



## papertiger

Kimbashop said:


> I love your idea of a remote cabin and hiking vacation. We have actually been thinking of something similar, only with car camping.
> 
> Currently, as a means of staying sane in our relatively small house, we have been cleaning out areas of the house to make new spaces that we can exist in. My DH and youngest son cleaned out a room in the attic, and we painted it and decorated it to be my son's clubhouse/gaming room. We are now cleaning out our screened-in porch, which has essentially functioned as extra storage (no garage), and preparing to paint and buy patio furniture and a coffee table so that we can turn it into a summer room. We are also going to be decorating a small outdoor patio with lights hung between a tree and our roof in order to create a light canopy so that we can sit outside for longer (in the dark) and use it as an outside room. My son commented this afternoon on how he is learning to appreciate and work with our old house in new ways.



That's excellent. How great that you've all pulled together in this crisis and with such positive use of the time. I bet the house is thanking you too.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Talking of health, I lost my (PBA free) bottle from Planet Organic in January so was looking for a stainless steel one.
> 
> What do you think of the Kurt Geiger Quench bottle/bottle carrier? It's kinda inspired by the Chanel water bottle carrier from a few years ago.
> 
> I like the rainbow one but, er, since I'm not 12, I think I'll feel happier all year round carrying the black.


I really like that. I have one a friend crocheted for me . Yours is much classier. Though I do use mine when I have outdoor art shows in the heat and I know she is coming.


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> I'm not convinced we have real answers either…
> But, if you're leaving the cloth bag (or the stable groceries, mail, packages) outside or hung on the back of a chair for a day and a half - and you're not sick yet - maybe that's working and we should take some hope from that?
> I've been leaving the mail, packages, stable groceries in the garage for 24 hours, and wiping down everything else with a homemade bleach wipe (it's just a rag that I'm dipping in a homemade bleach solution), and so far, so good.
> Though every dry cough (allergy season - yay) freaks me out.
> Everything is opening up (stores and pollen-bearing things) but I am just going to stay home. Maybe we've reached our peak, but there's still the downslope that I don't want to be part of either.


I used to quarantine the mail and packages, but now I open it all up then wash my hands. IDK.
I do leave stable groceries in the car for a while.
I wash my hands all the time even at home in case I forgot something. Ugh.


----------



## momasaurus

Rhl2987 said:


> I recently read this and I found it to be very interesting. One never knows anything 100% but what I read in here helped me. https://www.erinbromage.com/post/the-risks-know-them-avoid-them


That is exactly the article I read!


----------



## momasaurus

Rhl2987 said:


> What is everyone doing to help stay sane? For us, I think it's going to the grassy areas of the nearby park and ordering meals to go...same as it's been for awhile. The weather is mostly nice, which is a blessing, but the cooler days almost give us an excuse to stay inside
> 
> My husband has 20 days of vacation he has to take before the end of the year. We've been thinking about taking a weekend trip somewhere within driving distance to stay in a cabin and be totally isolated, but just not in our house. We're likely just going to have him take the days and just stay at home or go for a week day hike when the trails are empty. Does anyone have any other suggestions for us? He's thinking of banking the days towards a sabbatical where he can take a month off at a time (or something like that), but I just feel like we should use them if he has them. And I don't know what the restrictions are around a sabbatical.


20 days is a substantial chunk of time! Maybe some this summer, and something nice in the fall (are you near fall foliage territory?) I am also thinking of a short driving vacation, but need to investigate where to stay (unless I sleep in the car), where to eat and go to the bathroom (if I sleep in the car, LOL). Definitely hiking on weekdays.


----------



## momasaurus

Kimbashop said:


> I love your idea of a remote cabin and hiking vacation. We have actually been thinking of something similar, only with car camping.
> 
> Currently, as a means of staying sane in our relatively small house, we have been cleaning out areas of the house to make new spaces that we can exist in. My DH and youngest son cleaned out a room in the attic, and we painted it and decorated it to be my son's clubhouse/gaming room. We are now cleaning out our screened-in porch, which has essentially functioned as extra storage (no garage), and preparing to paint and buy patio furniture and a coffee table so that we can turn it into a summer room. We are also going to be decorating a small outdoor patio with lights hung between a tree and our roof in order to create a light canopy so that we can sit outside for longer (in the dark) and use it as an outside room. My son commented this afternoon on how he is learning to appreciate and work with our old house in new ways.


This is fantastic! All these new spaces. An attic boy-cave! A usable screened-in porch (the one amenity I really covet), and a fun outdoor place? Good for you!


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> The virus can easily last 10 days on surfaces that attract transferable grease (and hence bacteria) like metal glass and plastic. There is no conclusive answer (yet) how long the virus can live on porous material such as on paper, cardboard or cloth.
> 
> If you take a cloth bag to the store and put something inside that has been contaminated, the virus may linger on the cloth but it could also dry out. It may be better to either leave the cloth out or wash it thoroughly, as humidity could presumably keep the germs alive, humidity depends on where you live. They are not sure whether sunlight is enough.
> 
> It's true though, basically the experts cannot agree and the way the virus behaves is still a mystery.


Thanks for this.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> Talking of health, I lost my (PBA free) bottle from Planet Organic in January so was looking for a stainless steel one.
> 
> What do you think of the Kurt Geiger Quench bottle/bottle carrier? It's kinda inspired by the Chanel water bottle carrier from a few years ago.
> 
> I like the rainbow one but, er, since I'm not 12, I think I'll feel happier all year round carrying the black.


This is extremely cool and I want one.
Edit: the black one is on its way. Thank you, enabler.


----------



## Rhl2987

Kimbashop said:


> I love your idea of a remote cabin and hiking vacation. We have actually been thinking of something similar, only with car camping.
> 
> Currently, as a means of staying sane in our relatively small house, we have been cleaning out areas of the house to make new spaces that we can exist in. My DH and youngest son cleaned out a room in the attic, and we painted it and decorated it to be my son's clubhouse/gaming room. We are now cleaning out our screened-in porch, which has essentially functioned as extra storage (no garage), and preparing to paint and buy patio furniture and a coffee table so that we can turn it into a summer room. We are also going to be decorating a small outdoor patio with lights hung between a tree and our roof in order to create a light canopy so that we can sit outside for longer (in the dark) and use it as an outside room. My son commented this afternoon on how he is learning to appreciate and work with our old house in new ways.


That is so lovely!! This is the PERFECT thing to do right now. My husband is working on the landscaping in the front right now, and it looks nice! He just planted a new tree because we had to have a humongous old, dying tree razed to the ground last year. He planted a baby one in its place. We're also going to slowly buy new furniture in the coming months, which is so exciting. We're selling off our living room furniture for pennies, compared to what we bought it for. But happy to get rid of things and make room.


----------



## Rhl2987

papertiger said:


> He needs to ask HR about the restrictions. They will vary from place to place.
> 
> Are you allowed to travel to another place to do that though? I am not allowed to go to me (more remote) house atm because we are not allowed to travel to it. If you're government is not so strict it sounds like a nice thing to do (get in touch with nature).
> 
> I have 15 days holiday owing and no idea what I'm supposed to do with it.


Yes, we are! We're actually opening back up here but even with the lockdown, I think we were still able to rent AirBnbs for getaways or longer term rentals. It's nice because there is so much lovely outdoor space here. We will take advantage at some point.

I asked my husband again yesterday and he said that he would like to take a week in June, a week at Thanksgiving, and 2 weeks at Christmas, with a day here and there if we want to. I'm happy with that plan. Could you take some time around the holidays even though there isn't much to do?


----------



## Rhl2987

papertiger said:


> Talking of health, I lost my (PBA free) bottle from Planet Organic in January so was looking for a stainless steel one.
> 
> What do you think of the Kurt Geiger Quench bottle/bottle carrier? It's kinda inspired by the Chanel water bottle carrier from a few years ago.
> 
> I like the rainbow one but, er, since I'm not 12, I think I'll feel happier all year round carrying the black.


I really like that! if you get it, please share some pictures when you receive it. I found a water bottle that has a little canister for foam soap, so you can both drink water from it and wash your hands with it! I haven't used it because I don't go out much, but it's a nice thing to have when needed.


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> I just added Long Bright River to my wish list. It sounds really good!
> 
> Mr. PG took up writing poetry when he began a phased retirement. Before that, he had never written a WORD of poetry (though he wrote many professional articles & books… but that's a completely different sort of writing!). He had always liked to read poetry, but there's a big difference between reading and writing. Turns out he has a real aptitude for writing! He's had great success being published, and he's connected with poets around the world. It's become an important part of his life.


I am so impressed. Not many people take up a hobby with such success as being published, particularly in retirement! My friend, who is younger and a new Mother, has been writing for years and years. She shares with us how hard it is to receive any recognition or be published, so I know how difficult it is. That is awesome!


----------



## Rhl2987

momasaurus said:


> 20 days is a substantial chunk of time! Maybe some this summer, and something nice in the fall (are you near fall foliage territory?) I am also thinking of a short driving vacation, but need to investigate where to stay (unless I sleep in the car), where to eat and go to the bathroom (if I sleep in the car, LOL). Definitely hiking on weekdays.


Oh that's a great idea for a fall foliage type weekend trip! I'll have to bring that up. He was thinking of taking a week in June and then a week around Thanksgiving and 2 around Christmas. This is a wonderful idea. 

I was thinking about that. Would I need to wipe down all the surfaces at the AirBnb or whatever we rented? Probably.. Plus someone would have to be in our house to watch our dogs, since we can't bring them.


----------



## dcooney4

Here a picture of my new Mother’s Day Charlie and the funky strap I ordered. Won’t be wearing them yet so just took a quick picture. Yesterday was the first time in two months I even drove locally to drop off stuff. It was so nice just to be in the car. I almost wish we had to go further just to see a different vista.


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> I just added Long Bright River to my wish list. It sounds really good!
> 
> Mr. PG took up writing poetry when he began a phased retirement. Before that, he had never written a WORD of poetry (though he wrote many professional articles & books… but that's a completely different sort of writing!). He had always liked to read poetry, but there's a big difference between reading and writing. Turns out he has a real aptitude for writing! He's had great success being published, and he's connected with poets around the world. It's become an important part of his life.


Mr PG sure is talented!


ElainePG said:


> I keep my hands away from my face when I'm out (of course, the mask is a good reminder) but when I read the remainder of your sentence I realized I was leaning my head on my hand while I studied my laptop screen! Gotta break myself of that habit!!!!


I liked rubbing my eyes.  It’s a good thing I easily got rid of the habit at the start of the pandemic.  But like you, I find myself leaning my cheek on my hand unconsciously!


ElainePG said:


> I don't think it's been well researched. Every time I look on line I find contradictory information.
> 
> Now I've stopped looking. I'm just using common sense. Wear a mask. Physically distance. Wash hands. Disinfect the obvious things (phone). Wash the hands again. And take plenty of good deep breaths.


I had to go to the office today (first time in 2 months!).  There were 5 of us who had to be in a physical meeting.  A colleague noticed how I would apply alcohol to my hands very often, even if I was just sitting on the same space between spurts!  I’ve actually come to terms with having dry hands (there’s lotion anyway) rather than contracting the virus.


Kimbashop said:


> It is our way of co-existing sanely under the same roof! And it’s also been fun to reimagine spaces.


This is a great project for you to collaborate on!



papertiger said:


> I'm glad that you said that because one is on it's way
> 
> Hope this solves how to carry a water bottle in bags that were never designed to carry water bottles and also not leaving my bottle behind when I move room to room at work.


Such a classy water bottle and holder there!!


----------



## msd_bags

Rhl2987 said:


> That is so lovely!! This is the PERFECT thing to do right now. My husband is working on the landscaping in the front right now, and it looks nice! He just planted a new tree because we had to have a humongous old, dying tree razed to the ground last year. He planted a baby one in its place. We're also going to slowly buy new furniture in the coming months, which is so exciting. We're selling off our living room furniture for pennies, compared to what we bought it for. But happy to get rid of things and make room.


You’re able to sell furniture at this time?  That’s great! Under our enhanced quarantine rules now, these fall under “non-essential” category.  So do some home appliances.  I need a new washing machine.  Although there are some big brick and mortar stores that are selling online, there will be no deliveries until after the enhanced quarantine is lifted. I placed my order online earlier today, the store will have to confirm with me after a few days (they are working with only a few staff, I guess).  So I don’t know when I’ll get a new washing machine that I NEED!


dcooney4 said:


> Here a picture of my new Mother’s Day Charlie and the funky strap I ordered. Won’t be wearing them yet so just took a quick picture. Yesterday was the first time in two months I even drove locally to drop off stuff. It was so nice just to be in the car. I almost wish we had to go further just to see a different vista.


Charlie is really pretty!! And the strap matches it well.  Hope it works out for you!


----------



## Rhl2987

dcooney4 said:


> Here a picture of my new Mother’s Day Charlie and the funky strap I ordered. Won’t be wearing them yet so just took a quick picture. Yesterday was the first time in two months I even drove locally to drop off stuff. It was so nice just to be in the car. I almost wish we had to go further just to see a different vista.


I love this!

I agree. It was so nice to be in the car just to send off a couple packages...


----------



## Cookiefiend

Kimbashop said:


> I love your idea of a remote cabin and hiking vacation. We have actually been thinking of something similar, only with car camping.
> 
> Currently, as a means of staying sane in our relatively small house, we have been cleaning out areas of the house to make new spaces that we can exist in. My DH and youngest son cleaned out a room in the attic, and we painted it and decorated it to be my son's clubhouse/gaming room. We are now cleaning out our screened-in porch, which has essentially functioned as extra storage (no garage), and preparing to paint and buy patio furniture and a coffee table so that we can turn it into a summer room. We are also going to be decorating a small outdoor patio with lights hung between a tree and our roof in order to create a light canopy so that we can sit outside for longer (in the dark) and use it as an outside room. My son commented this afternoon on how he is learning to appreciate and work with our old house in new ways.


Such a marvelous idea!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Here a picture of my new Mother’s Day Charlie and the funky strap I ordered. Won’t be wearing them yet so just took a quick picture. Yesterday was the first time in two months I even drove locally to drop off stuff. It was so nice just to be in the car. I almost wish we had to go further just to see a different vista.


Congratulations! The bag and strap look fabulous!


----------



## Rhl2987

msd_bags said:


> You’re able to sell furniture at this time?  That’s great! Under our enhanced quarantine rules now, these fall under “non-essential” category.  So do some home appliances.  I need a new washing machine.  Although there are some big brick and mortar stores that are selling online, there will be no deliveries until after the enhanced quarantine is lifted. I placed my order online earlier today, the store will have to confirm with me after a few days (they are working with only a few staff, I guess).  So I don’t know when I’ll get a new washing machine that I NEED!
> 
> Charlie is really pretty!! And the strap matches it well.  Hope it works out for you!


I think we are now but that's a good point. We should double check. The smaller things we've been able to leave out front so it's a no contact pick up. But the huge couch we have, my husband had to help with. We all wore masks and it was quick. So I'm glad for that! The buyers brought us a dozen fresh chicken eggs


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> You’re able to sell furniture at this time?  That’s great! Under our enhanced quarantine rules now, these fall under “non-essential” category.  So do some home appliances.  I need a new washing machine.  Although there are some big brick and mortar stores that are selling online, there will be no deliveries until after the enhanced quarantine is lifted. I placed my order online earlier today, the store will have to confirm with me after a few days (they are working with only a few staff, I guess).  So I don’t know when I’ll get a new washing machine that I NEED!
> 
> Charlie is really pretty!! And the strap matches it well.  Hope it works out for you!


Thanks! Can’t wait till I can actually go somewhere to test it out.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Congratulations! The bag and strap look fabulous!


Thanks!


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> I love this!
> 
> I agree. It was so nice to be in the car just to send off a couple packages...


It makes such a difference mentally even if you don’t go far or even stop any where.


----------



## Kimbashop

papertiger said:


> That's excellent. How great that you've all pulled together in this crisis and with such positive use of the time. I bet the house is thanking you too.


Thanks! Yes, the house if finally getting the attention it needs. It's an older house, small, and a bit tired. It's nice to see the new possibilities.


----------



## baghabitz34

dcooney4 said:


> Here a picture of my new Mother’s Day Charlie and the funky strap I ordered. Won’t be wearing them yet so just took a quick picture. Yesterday was the first time in two months I even drove locally to drop off stuff. It was so nice just to be in the car. I almost wish we had to go further just to see a different vista.


Congrats on your Charlie. Saddle is such a nice neutral.


----------



## Kimbashop

momasaurus said:


> This is fantastic! All these new spaces. An attic boy-cave! A usable screened-in porch (the one amenity I really covet), and a fun outdoor place? Good for you!


Thank you! The boy-cave is now a space that my 12 year-old disappears into for hours, which means I can now use the family room as my office space. win-win.


----------



## Kimbashop

Rhl2987 said:


> That is so lovely!! This is the PERFECT thing to do right now. My husband is working on the landscaping in the front right now, and it looks nice! He just planted a new tree because we had to have a humongous old, dying tree razed to the ground last year. He planted a baby one in its place. We're also going to slowly buy new furniture in the coming months, which is so exciting. We're selling off our living room furniture for pennies, compared to what we bought it for. But happy to get rid of things and make room.


New furniture is so exciting! You will have to pose your bags with your new sofa, etc. 

I think that many of our homes will have amped-up curbside appeal with all of our landscaping, painting, and gardening!


----------



## Kimbashop

@Sparkletastic and other folks, 
could I propose a vintage bag week of any designer/non-designer handbags? I love vintage bags and would love to see all of our collections. As far as what counts for vintage these days, I'm unsure. I just bought a bag from the year 2000 and it was sold as "vintage." To me, the idea of vintage implies bags that are older than 2000 but maybe that's because I'm in denial about my age! Maybe we can all make that decision for ourselves.


----------



## Kimbashop

Cookiefiend said:


> Such a marvelous idea!


thank you!


----------



## whateve

Kimbashop said:


> @Sparkletastic and other folks,
> could I propose a vintage bag week of any designer/non-designer handbags? I love vintage bags and would love to see all of our collections. As far as what counts for vintage these days, I'm unsure. I just bought a bag from the year 2000 and it was sold as "vintage." To me, the idea of vintage implies bags that are older than 2000 but maybe that's because I'm in denial about my age! Maybe we can all make that decision for ourselves.


Vintage for bags is 20 years so 2000 qualifies! I'm a huge vintage fan so I'm up for a vintage bag week. But be forewarned, I have a lot of them!


----------



## More bags

Kimbashop said:


> I love your idea of a remote cabin and hiking vacation. We have actually been thinking of something similar, only with car camping.
> 
> Currently, as a means of staying sane in our relatively small house, we have been cleaning out areas of the house to make new spaces that we can exist in. My DH and youngest son cleaned out a room in the attic, and we painted it and decorated it to be my son's clubhouse/gaming room. We are now cleaning out our screened-in porch, which has essentially functioned as extra storage (no garage), and preparing to paint and buy patio furniture and a coffee table so that we can turn it into a summer room. We are also going to be decorating a small outdoor patio with lights hung between a tree and our roof in order to create a light canopy so that we can sit outside for longer (in the dark) and use it as an outside room. My son commented this afternoon on how he is learning to appreciate and work with our old house in new ways.


Fabulous ideas and ways to carve out more space in your home. I imagine everyone is going to love their new clubhouse/gaming room, summer room and outdoor room! I love the look of a light canopy.  Thanks for sharing your wonderful ideas!


----------



## Kimbashop

whateve said:


> Vintage for bags is 20 years so 2000 qualifies! I'm a huge vintage fan so I'm up for a vintage bag week. But be forewarned, I have a lot of them!


Oh dear, in that case, I do too!


----------



## Kimbashop

More bags said:


> Fabulous ideas and ways to carve out more space in your home. I imagine everyone is going to love their new clubhouse/gaming room, summer room and outdoor room! I love the look of a light canopy.  Thanks for sharing your wonderful ideas!


Thank you. My son is thrilled with his new room, and I am really looking forward to repurposing our screened-in porch and patio. Not big spaces, but big enough for our purposes.


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> Congrats on your Charlie. Saddle is such a nice neutral.


Thanks!


----------



## dcooney4

Kimbashop said:


> @Sparkletastic and other folks,
> could I propose a vintage bag week of any designer/non-designer handbags? I love vintage bags and would love to see all of our collections. As far as what counts for vintage these days, I'm unsure. I just bought a bag from the year 2000 and it was sold as "vintage." To me, the idea of vintage implies bags that are older than 2000 but maybe that's because I'm in denial about my age! Maybe we can all make that decision for ourselves.


Great idea!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Here a picture of my new Mother’s Day Charlie and the funky strap I ordered. Won’t be wearing them yet so just took a quick picture. Yesterday was the first time in two months I even drove locally to drop off stuff. It was so nice just to be in the car. I almost wish we had to go further just to see a different vista.


Your new bag is really nice and the strap matches it very well! I love the strap you chose!


----------



## keodi

dcooney4 said:


> Here a picture of my new Mother’s Day Charlie and the funky strap I ordered. Won’t be wearing them yet so just took a quick picture. Yesterday was the first time in two months I even drove locally to drop off stuff. It was so nice just to be in the car. I almost wish we had to go further just to see a different vista.


 just


whateve said:


> Vintage for bags is 20 years so 2000 qualifies! I'm a huge vintage fan so I'm up for a vintage bag week. But be forewarned, I have a lot of them!


Thats a great idea! i'd love to see your large collection!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kimbashop said:


> @Sparkletastic and other folks,
> could I propose a vintage bag week of any designer/non-designer handbags? I love vintage bags and would love to see all of our collections. As far as what counts for vintage these days, I'm unsure. I just bought a bag from the year 2000 and it was sold as "vintage." To me, the idea of vintage implies bags that are older than 2000 but maybe that's because I'm in denial about my age! Maybe we can all make that decision for ourselves.


Why don’t we do two weeks of opposites? A vintage week and a new / hot trends week? 

Sorry, I’ve been AWOL. Lots going on.


----------



## momasaurus

Rhl2987 said:


> Oh that's a great idea for a fall foliage type weekend trip! I'll have to bring that up. He was thinking of taking a week in June and then a week around Thanksgiving and 2 around Christmas. This is a wonderful idea.
> 
> I was thinking about that. Would I need to wipe down all the surfaces at the AirBnb or whatever we rented? Probably.. Plus someone would have to be in our house to watch our dogs, since we can't bring them.


I think if you have the luxury of taking time off when it's not everyone else's holiday you will avoid more people! I have always been crowd-averse and now.......!


----------



## momasaurus

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you! The boy-cave is now a space that my 12 year-old disappears into for hours, which means I can now use the family room as my office space. win-win.


Yesssss! Good for you. I told a friend who does kitchen/bath renovations that she should turn to home offices now that people are working from home and looking embarrassed on their zoom calls.


----------



## ElainePG

Kimbashop said:


> Currently, as a means of staying sane in our relatively small house, we have been cleaning out areas of the house to make new spaces that we can exist in. My DH and youngest son cleaned out a room in the attic, and we painted it and decorated it to be my son's clubhouse/gaming room. We are now cleaning out our screened-in porch, which has essentially functioned as extra storage (no garage), and preparing to paint and buy patio furniture and a coffee table so that we can turn it into a summer room. We are also going to be decorating a small outdoor patio with lights hung between a tree and our roof in order to create a light canopy so that we can sit outside for longer (in the dark) and use it as an outside room. *My son commented this afternoon on how he is learning to appreciate and work with our old house in new ways.*


That's actually a great lesson for your son to learn.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Talking of health, I lost my (PBA free) bottle from Planet Organic in January so was looking for a stainless steel one.
> 
> What do you think of the Kurt Geiger Quench bottle/bottle carrier? It's kinda inspired by the Chanel water bottle carrier from a few years ago.
> 
> I like the rainbow one but, er, since I'm not 12, I think I'll feel happier all year round carrying the black.


That's a real statement piece! Especially with the leather pants, but I'm assuming you wouldn't do an all leather look? Or maybe you would??? 
I guess the only things I'd worry about would be (1) would stainless steel make the water taste metallic; and (2) would the bag be heavy. I ask about taste because I have a stainless steel coffee to-go cup that I bought because it wasn't plastic, then found out once it was mine (and therefore un-returnable) that my coffee tasted like metal.


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> That is so lovely!! This is the PERFECT thing to do right now. My husband is working on the landscaping in the front right now, and it looks nice! He just planted a new tree because we had to have a humongous old, dying tree razed to the ground last year. He planted a baby one in its place. We're also going to slowly buy new furniture in the coming months, which is so exciting. We're selling off our living room furniture for pennies, compared to what we bought it for. But happy to get rid of things and make room.


These sound like terrific projects. What style living room furniture are you buying? Am  I remembering correctly that you like mid-century modern?


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Here a picture of my new Mother’s Day Charlie and the funky strap I ordered. Won’t be wearing them yet so just took a quick picture. Yesterday was the first time in two months I even drove locally to drop off stuff. It was so nice just to be in the car. I almost wish we had to go further just to see a different vista.


Love your new Charlie, and the strap is a great match.


----------



## ElainePG

Kimbashop said:


> @Sparkletastic and other folks,
> could I propose a vintage bag week of any designer/non-designer handbags? I love vintage bags and would love to see all of our collections. As far as what counts for vintage these days, I'm unsure. I just bought a bag from the year 2000 and it was sold as "vintage." To me, the idea of vintage implies bags that are older than 2000 but maybe that's because I'm in denial about my age! Maybe we can all make that decision for ourselves.


Great idea!


----------



## Kimbashop

Sparkletastic said:


> Why don’t we do two weeks of opposites? A vintage week and a new / hot trends week?
> 
> Sorry, I’ve been AWOL. Lots going on.


Love that idea!


----------



## Kimbashop

ElainePG said:


> That's actually a great lesson for your son to learn.


I think so, too. He can be caught up in the material world alongside his friends; we have gotten the "So-and-so's house is so much bigger than ours" conversation starters from him. I think that this quarantine has made us look around, literally, and appreciate everything we have.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> That's a real statement piece! Especially with the leather pants, but I'm assuming you wouldn't do an all leather look? Or maybe you would???
> I guess the only things I'd worry about would be (1) would stainless steel make the water taste metallic; and (2) would the bag be heavy. I ask about taste because I have a stainless steel coffee to-go cup that I bought because it wasn't plastic, then found out once it was mine (and therefore un-returnable) that my coffee tasted like metal.



Probably without leather pants lol. 

Basically, that's the least statement version. 

Should be OK because it won't be hot. We shall soon see because it came today...


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Probably without leather pants lol.
> 
> Basically, that's the least statement version.
> 
> Should be OK because it won't be hot. We shall soon see because it came today...


I hadn't even thought about the heat of the coffee reacting with the metal. So if I use my metal coffee cup for *iced* coffee??? 

I do hope it works out for you. I see you've already enabled @momasaurus … and who knows how many others???


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Love your new Charlie, and the strap is a great match.


Thanks!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> Why don’t we do two weeks of opposites? A vintage week and a new / hot trends week?
> 
> Sorry, I’ve been AWOL. Lots going on.


I hope that you are doing well! We miss you here.


----------



## Rhl2987

momasaurus said:


> I think if you have the luxury of taking time off when it's not everyone else's holiday you will avoid more people! I have always been crowd-averse and now.......!


It's so true. I think my husband wants to take those weeks off because work will be slower with other people out of the office. We'll see though!


----------



## Rhl2987

Kimbashop said:


> I think so, too. He can be caught up in the material world alongside his friends; we have gotten the "So-and-so's house is so much bigger than ours" conversation starters from him. I think that this quarantine has made us look around, literally, and appreciate everything we have.


I love to hear this positive that has come out of quarantine for you and yours. It's really easy to fall into the comparison game, sometimes it feels like I live there, but I love being shown perspective and little reminders of all I have to be grateful for.


----------



## Rhl2987

My husband almost finished the area of the yard that he was working on. It's in the little sandwiched section between the road and our sidewalk. We have a small tree and it had a mulched section around it but no plants. We decided to put white rock in it, and a couple of bigger rocks, to tie it in with other sections of our yard. And my husband picked out blue fescue and agave plants (these are dangerously sharp as I found out yesterday!) to plant in there. It looks really nice. I'm happy with how it turned out. I had an idea in my head and it actually came out well, which almost never happens.

On a shopping note...I've really been treading lightly and mostly spending on food and local small businesses. The other weekend I bought dozens of cards from a local store and they were so happy for my order! I probably mentioned it here, but I've forgotten. It was so nice to spend a morning writing cards for friends and my Mom and MIL. Well, I found a personal shopper who found me the Chanel Pearl Crush mini I've been on the lookout for. It was sold out for months and I thought my chance had passed. It seems she was able to locate a store that had some coming, so I'll be getting that in a couple of months! I listed another bag, so we'll see if that sells and that would be a lovely way to purchase some new furniture.

On a work note, my hours are still extremely low, but my client signed me until next year and is increasing my hours come July. I am really happy to have more work and to be extended! I think that means my daughter will be heading back to daycare soonish. Maybe July instead of June.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> I hadn't even thought about the heat of the coffee reacting with the metal. So if I use my metal coffee cup for *iced* coffee???
> 
> I do hope it works out for you. I see you've already enabled @momasaurus … and who knows how many others???



Please let me know if having a drink cold helps. 

The reason I didn't get another plastic (PBA-free) bottle was because I thought I could taste the plastic.. But what are our options? I really don't want plastic and glass is heavy and breakable. 

I feel like I'm getting a free water bottle with my fancy carrier. The last bottle I bought was £25 which I thought ridiculous but that's not even the expensive end.


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> This is extremely cool and I want one.
> Edit: the black one is on its way. Thank you, enabler.



Entirely inappropriate for this thread but needs must


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Here a picture of my new Mother’s Day Charlie and the funky strap I ordered. Won’t be wearing them yet so just took a quick picture. Yesterday was the first time in two months I even drove locally to drop off stuff. It was so nice just to be in the car. I almost wish we had to go further just to see a different vista.



I  the Charlie and cool strap, a very Happy Mother's Day


----------



## papertiger

msd_bags said:


> Mr PG sure is talented!
> 
> I liked rubbing my eyes.  It’s a good thing I easily got rid of the habit at the start of the pandemic.  But like you, I find myself leaning my cheek on my hand unconsciously!
> 
> I had to go to the office today (first time in 2 months!).  There were 5 of us who had to be in a physical meeting.  A colleague noticed how I would apply alcohol to my hands very often, even if I was just sitting on the same space between spurts!  I’ve actually come to terms with having dry hands (there’s lotion anyway) rather than contracting the virus.
> 
> This is a great project for you to collaborate on!
> 
> 
> Such a classy water bottle and holder there!!



Thank you XXX


----------



## papertiger

Kimbashop said:


> @Sparkletastic and other folks,
> could I propose a vintage bag week of any designer/non-designer handbags? I love vintage bags and would love to see all of our collections. As far as what counts for vintage these days, I'm unsure. I just bought a bag from the year 2000 and it was sold as "vintage." To me, the idea of vintage implies bags that are older than 2000 but maybe that's because I'm in denial about my age! Maybe we can all make that decision for ourselves.



General rule of them but not strictly:

1 day-15 years = preloved

15-100 years good condition = vintage

100 ish years + antique

So yes, afraid so, 2000 is very much vintage. Many of my students (18 +) are looking for those little tuck under the arm bags from the '00s (very Carrie in SatC) especially those slim or boat shape pochettes. And OMG I remember my mother buying me an LV Vernis one. I managed to kill it.

This goes along with the Dior Saddle bag revival (already have one from the first time around) and I still have my Gucci Horse-bit Chain shoulder bags which a very much that look too.

Bust totally into the vintage no-name


----------



## cowgirlsboots

My Fendi spy arrived yesterday. 



I didn´t have time for a full inspection, yet. so far I´d say she is in perfect preloved state. Clean and nice, no defects, scraping etc. . 
The colour that had been described as purple and had looked brownish in the photos actually is a very faded subtle purple- not a full in the face one which I´m happy about!-  going into antique burgundy on the handles. 




The bag definetely needs som leather food. 
Any recommendations will be highly appreciated! 
Usually I use a product called Elephant Leather Preserver on my bags. It´s a solid cream. For this one something like a lotion might be more appropriate? 

The Spy and I are still in the bonding process. It´s a very nice bag, but so far does not make my heart sing.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> I  the Charlie and cool strap, a very Happy Mother's Day


Thank you so much! Buying the spare strap before I received the Charlie was chancy but I am happy with the out come.


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> My husband almost finished the area of the yard that he was working on. It's in the little sandwiched section between the road and our sidewalk. We have a small tree and it had a mulched section around it but no plants. We decided to put white rock in it, and a couple of bigger rocks, to tie it in with other sections of our yard. And my husband picked out blue fescue and agave plants (these are dangerously sharp as I found out yesterday!) to plant in there. It looks really nice. I'm happy with how it turned out. I had an idea in my head and it actually came out well, which almost never happens.
> 
> On a shopping note...I've really been treading lightly and mostly spending on food and local small businesses. The other weekend I bought dozens of cards from a local store and they were so happy for my order! I probably mentioned it here, but I've forgotten. It was so nice to spend a morning writing cards for friends and my Mom and MIL. Well, I found a personal shopper who found me the Chanel Pearl Crush mini I've been on the lookout for. It was sold out for months and I thought my chance had passed. It seems she was able to locate a store that had some coming, so I'll be getting that in a couple of months! I listed another bag, so we'll see if that sells and that would be a lovely way to purchase some new furniture.
> 
> On a work note, my hours are still extremely low, but my client signed me until next year and is increasing my hours come July. I am really happy to have more work and to be extended! I think that means my daughter will be heading back to daycare soonish. Maybe July instead of June.


It sounds as though today was positive all around. I'm so pleased for you. 

Your friends and family will love getting those cards from you. Handwritten cards are so special, in these days of email and texts. I absolutely live for mail delivery. 

I've forgotten, is the Chanel Pearl Crush the one you showed us a few months ago, with the adjustable strap?


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> My Fendi spy arrived yesterday.
> View attachment 4730766
> 
> 
> I didn´t have time for a full inspection, yet. so far I´d say she is in perfect preloved state. Clean and nice, no defects, scraping etc. .
> The colour that had been described as purple and had looked brownish in the photos actually is a very faded subtle purple- not a full in the face one which I´m happy about!-  going into antique burgundy on the handles.
> 
> View attachment 4730767
> 
> 
> The bag definetely needs som leather food.
> Any recommendations will be highly appreciated!
> Usually I use a product called Elephant Leather Preserver on my bags. It´s a solid cream. For this one something like a lotion might be more appropriate?
> 
> The Spy and I are still in the bonding process. It´s a very nice bag, but so far does not make my heart sing.


I'm sorry it's not making your heart burst into lyric opera, but I must tell you that I nearly jumped out of my chair when I saw the photos. I think it's amazing! 
I hope after you do some restoration work, you bond with it a bit more.


----------



## Rhl2987

cowgirlsboots said:


> My Fendi spy arrived yesterday.
> View attachment 4730766
> 
> 
> I didn´t have time for a full inspection, yet. so far I´d say she is in perfect preloved state. Clean and nice, no defects, scraping etc. .
> The colour that had been described as purple and had looked brownish in the photos actually is a very faded subtle purple- not a full in the face one which I´m happy about!-  going into antique burgundy on the handles.
> 
> View attachment 4730767
> 
> 
> The bag definetely needs som leather food.
> Any recommendations will be highly appreciated!
> Usually I use a product called Elephant Leather Preserver on my bags. It´s a solid cream. For this one something like a lotion might be more appropriate?
> 
> The Spy and I are still in the bonding process. It´s a very nice bag, but so far does not make my heart sing.


Do you think you want to keep it? I can't tell because it's truly beautiful but you also say it doesn't make your heart sing. I think it's lovely! I'm not too familiar with lotioning or even repairing my bags, but it does look like something moisturizing could help.


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> It sounds as though today was positive all around. I'm so pleased for you.
> 
> Your friends and family will love getting those cards from you. Handwritten cards are so special, in these days of email and texts. I absolutely live for mail delivery.
> 
> I've forgotten, is the Chanel Pearl Crush the one you showed us a few months ago, with the adjustable strap?


Yes, it is! This is one of my old pictures of it from when I tried it on in store.


----------



## Kimbashop

momasaurus said:


> Yesssss! Good for you. I told a friend who does kitchen/bath renovations that she should turn to home offices now that people are working from home and looking embarrassed on their zoom calls.


LOL -- great idea!


----------



## Kimbashop

Rhl2987 said:


> My husband almost finished the area of the yard that he was working on. It's in the little sandwiched section between the road and our sidewalk. We have a small tree and it had a mulched section around it but no plants. We decided to put white rock in it, and a couple of bigger rocks, to tie it in with other sections of our yard. And my husband picked out blue fescue and agave plants (these are dangerously sharp as I found out yesterday!) to plant in there. It looks really nice. I'm happy with how it turned out. I had an idea in my head and it actually came out well, which almost never happens.
> 
> On a shopping note...I've really been treading lightly and mostly spending on food and local small businesses. The other weekend I bought dozens of cards from a local store and they were so happy for my order! I probably mentioned it here, but I've forgotten. It was so nice to spend a morning writing cards for friends and my Mom and MIL. Well, I found a personal shopper who found me the Chanel Pearl Crush mini I've been on the lookout for. It was sold out for months and I thought my chance had passed. It seems she was able to locate a store that had some coming, so I'll be getting that in a couple of months! I listed another bag, so we'll see if that sells and that would be a lovely way to purchase some new furniture.
> 
> On a work note, my hours are still extremely low, but my client signed me until next year and is increasing my hours come July. I am really happy to have more work and to be extended! I think that means my daughter will be heading back to daycare soonish. Maybe July instead of June.


How wonderful for you! Congratulations. Your landscaping sounds beautiful and I love your idea  of sending cards -- so caring and thoughtful. I feel inspired to do something like this.


----------



## Kimbashop

papertiger said:


> General rule of them but not strictly:
> 
> 1 day-15 years = preloved
> 
> 15-100 years good condition = vintage
> 
> 100 ish years + antique
> 
> So yes, fraud so, 2000 is very much vintage. Many of my students (18 +) are looking for those little tuck under the arm bags from the '00s (very Carrie in SatC) especially those slim or boat shape pochettes. And OMG I remember my mother buying me an LV Vernis one. I managed to kill it.
> 
> This goes along with the Dior Saddle bag revival (already have one from the first time around) and I still have my Gucci Horse-bit Chain shoulder bags which a very much that look too.
> 
> Bust totally into the vintage no-name



super helpful! thanks. (and I love those bags from SATC -- those Fendi Baguettes were fabulous).


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> My Fendi spy arrived yesterday.
> View attachment 4730766
> 
> 
> I didn´t have time for a full inspection, yet. so far I´d say she is in perfect preloved state. Clean and nice, no defects, scraping etc. .
> The colour that had been described as purple and had looked brownish in the photos actually is a very faded subtle purple- not a full in the face one which I´m happy about!-  going into antique burgundy on the handles.
> 
> View attachment 4730767
> 
> 
> The bag definetely needs som leather food.
> Any recommendations will be highly appreciated!
> Usually I use a product called Elephant Leather Preserver on my bags. It´s a solid cream. For this one something like a lotion might be more appropriate?
> 
> The Spy and I are still in the bonding process. It´s a very nice bag, but so far does not make my heart sing.



I think it's beautiful, I wish it were mine.

When I spilled a bottle of water in my dear BV (also a chewy leather) and it dried hard, I was recommended Nivea (the original kind). I really worked for me, but do a tiny patch test if you do.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> That's a real statement piece! Especially with the leather pants, but I'm assuming you wouldn't do an all leather look? Or maybe you would???
> I guess the only things I'd worry about would be (1) would stainless steel make the water taste metallic; and (2) would the bag be heavy. I ask about taste because I have a stainless steel coffee to-go cup that I bought because it wasn't plastic, then found out once it was mine (and therefore un-returnable) that my coffee tasted like metal.


I hope not! Drat - didn't think of that.


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> Yes, it is! This is one of my old pictures of it from when I tried it on in store.


This is so cute on you. I think you will get a lot of use from this beauty.


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> That's a real statement piece! Especially with the leather pants, but I'm assuming you wouldn't do an all leather look? Or maybe you would???
> I guess the only things I'd worry about would be (1) would stainless steel make the water taste metallic; and (2) would the bag be heavy. I ask about taste because I have a stainless steel coffee to-go cup that I bought because it wasn't plastic, then found out once it was mine (and therefore un-returnable) that my coffee tasted like metal.


I’ve also stopped putting coffee (hot) in stainless steel tumbler!  Ruins the taste for me!  In fact I’ve been looking for a coffee tumbler that will keep the coffee really hot but will maintain the taste.  

Any suggestions, ladies?


----------



## MrsGAM

cowgirlsboots said:


> My Fendi spy arrived yesterday.
> View attachment 4730766
> 
> 
> I didn´t have time for a full inspection, yet. so far I´d say she is in perfect preloved state. Clean and nice, no defects, scraping etc. .
> The colour that had been described as purple and had looked brownish in the photos actually is a very faded subtle purple- not a full in the face one which I´m happy about!-  going into antique burgundy on the handles.
> 
> View attachment 4730767
> 
> 
> The bag definetely needs som leather food.
> Any recommendations will be highly appreciated!
> Usually I use a product called Elephant Leather Preserver on my bags. It´s a solid cream. For this one something like a lotion might be more appropriate?
> 
> The Spy and I are still in the bonding process. It´s a very nice bag, but so far does not make my heart sing.


I've never used it, but I've seen Elephant Leather Preserver make leather look amazing! Maybe try it on a spot that's not visible when carrying it first to see how the leather takes it? That leather definitely looks like it needs some heavy duty conditioning.


----------



## More bags

msd_bags said:


> I’ve also stopped putting coffee (hot) in stainless steel tumbler!  Ruins the taste for me!  In fact I’ve been looking for a coffee tumbler that will keep the coffee really hot but will maintain the taste.
> 
> Any suggestions, ladies?


I use a Yeti Rambler 355 mL Bottle with Hotshot Cap
https://www.yeti.com/en_CA/drinkware/rambler-355-ml-bottle/70000000300.html#start=1
They have different styles and a variety of colours.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> I'm sorry it's not making your heart burst into lyric opera, but I must tell you that I nearly jumped out of my chair when I saw the photos. I think it's amazing!
> I hope after you do some restoration work, you bond with it a bit more.



No need to be sorry @ElainePG, I assumed it wouldn´t be deepest love at first sight as it´s not Dior by Galliano... but I liked it being a classic and an unusual design on top. 

My bargain hunting gene definetely got top satisfaction out of this purchase. The price was amazing. There wasn´t any - not even the fakes which I do not consider in general and the rugged ones- cheaper than this one. 

So I took the risk of buying something outside my main prey pattern, something I´d never seen in person before, too. 

I´m very happy about the quality of this bag and the good state it is in generally. It´s only a bit tired looking and I´m sure it will come up very nicely with the right treatment. 
Being a very visual person I know it will appeal to me much more when the tiredness will have been taken care of.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Rhl2987 said:


> Do you think you want to keep it? I can't tell because it's truly beautiful but you also say it doesn't make your heart sing. I think it's lovely! I'm not too familiar with lotioning or even repairing my bags, but it does look like something moisturizing could help.



Of course I´ll keep it. It´s a collectors piece to me and I am sure I´ll never get any at a better price than this. 
We will bond over time. 
It´s like an experiement of widening my horizon. 
The leather definetely needs moisturizing. It´s a bit flat and dry while the style lives from the vivid structure the leather is supposed to have.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> I think it's beautiful, I wish it were mine.
> 
> When I spilled a bottle of water in my dear BV (also a chewy leather) and it dried hard, I was recommended Nivea (the original kind). I really worked for me, but do a tiny patch test if you do.



I just ordered a bottle of the Collonil leather gel that was recommended in a PB bag care post and hope this product will work on this type of leather. On vintage bags/ boots in a comparable state I usually use Ballistol oil,which usually really maks the structure pop back up, but I´m hesiatant to try it on a premier designer bag, so will wait for the new product to arrive.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

MrsGAM said:


> I've never used it, but I've seen Elephant Leather Preserver make leather look amazing! Maybe try it on a spot that's not visible when carrying it first to see how the leather takes it? That leather definitely looks like it needs some heavy duty conditioning.



Elephant Leather preserver doesn´t add too  much moisture so I think it will only be suitable for a second step after heavy duty moisurizing for this one. On leather without much structure it usually does a fine job. Yesterday I even used it on a 100 year old pram hood made from coated fabric and it provided a wonderful finish.


----------



## ElainePG

Kimbashop said:


> How wonderful for you! Congratulations. Your landscaping sounds beautiful and I love your idea  of sending cards -- so caring and thoughtful. *I feel inspired to do something like this*.


Mr. PG and I just collaborated on a card for a friend who has a birthday coming up at the end of the month. I have card-making supplies at home. I used one of my photographs for the front (printed on glossy photo paper, cut out and carefully glued to the card, which is made of nice heavy paper stock) and Mr PG wrote a poem for the inside. 

We still have plenty of stamps (though I know these can be purchased on line from USPS) so we're all set!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> I use a Yeti Rambler 355 mL Bottle with Hotshot Cap
> https://www.yeti.com/en_CA/drinkware/rambler-355-ml-bottle/70000000300.html#start=1
> They have different styles and a variety of colours.


I've heard good things about the Yeti line.

It doesn't make your hot drink taste like metal, even though it's made of stainless steel?


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> I've heard good things about the Yeti line.
> 
> It doesn't make your hot drink taste like metal, even though it's made of stainless steel?


I haven’t had any issues with taste. I used to use a different Yeti tumbler with a slider tab top that used to leak sometimes. Their products can be used for hot drinks and cold drinks. I am not affiliated with the brand. My husband likes their coolers, too.


----------



## muchstuff

More bags said:


> I haven’t had any issues with taste. I used to use a different Yeti tumbler with a slider tab top that used to leak sometimes. Their products can be used for hot drinks and cold drinks. I am not affiliated with the brand. My husband likes their coolers, too.


My slider tab leaks too...but they're great mugs. The only other thing I find is that the larger mug with the detachable handle on doesn't fit in the cup holder very well.


----------



## dcooney4

I have not been getting much accomplished due to headaches . Therefore  online shopping.  My favorite nylon handbag company has a crazy Good sale and I went  a bit hog wild. I thought I had best hang out here more rather than looking at the sale more.


----------



## Kimbashop

cowgirlsboots said:


> No need to be sorry @ElainePG, I assumed it wouldn´t be deepest love at first sight as it´s not Dior by Galliano... but I liked it being a classic and an unusual design on top.
> 
> My bargain hunting gene definetely got top satisfaction out of this purchase. The price was amazing. There wasn´t any - not even the fakes which I do not consider in general and the rugged ones- cheaper than this one.
> 
> So I took the risk of buying something outside my main prey pattern, something I´d never seen in person before, too.
> 
> I´m very happy about the quality of this bag and the good state it is in generally. It´s only a bit tired looking and I´m sure it will come up very nicely with the right treatment.
> Being a very visual person I know it will appeal to me much more when the tiredness will have been taken care of.


I have had very good luck using Leather Honey on old, dry leather but I would test it first, as it can darken leather a bit and it is a heavy product (hence the name). For my older, tired bags I often give it several conditioning treatments as I find one is not enough. I've been amazed what that product has brought back to life. I bought a beatup Balenciaga 2007 First bag that I almost returned because it was so dry and discolored. Several Leather Honey treatments later it became soft, plump, and shiny again.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Impatient as I am I couldn´t resist to try the Ballistol on the inside leather panel of my Spy and then simply go on.... I´ve been sitting for an hour feeding the bag with Ballistol oil as it drunk the stuff once it was applied, hairdryer next to me ... my room is still quite cold. The structure of the leather came back up very nicely and so far it looks as if this bag is actually a dark shade of purplish burgundy (like the handles), not greyish-brownish-lilac. I´m curious now what it will look like tomorrow.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> I have not been getting much accomplished due to headaches . Therefore  online shopping.  My favorite nylon handbag company has a crazy Good sale and I went  a bit hog wild. I thought I had best hang out here more rather than looking at the sale more.


Headaches are terrible. Some of mine last for days. I finally figured out that most of mine are caused by soy. How many bags did you buy?


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> Headaches are terrible. Some of mine last for days. I finally figured out that most of mine are caused by soy. How many bags did you buy?


How did you figure out it was soy? The only thing I see is when the weather changes it happens. We have had so many different weather changes lately. One day snow , one day heat another with rain storms. 
One leather and 3 nylon and a wallet. I like them all. I did have a list that if they went on sale I would get them. They have not all arrived yet. I did put an older one up for sale and it went right away. I am hoping to have as many out by the end of the month.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> How did you figure out it was soy? The only thing I see is when the weather changes it happens. We have had so many different weather changes lately. One day snow , one day heat another with rain storms.
> One leather and 3 nylon and a wallet. I like them all. I did have a list that if they went on sale I would get them. They have not all arrived yet. I did put an older one up for sale and it went right away. I am hoping to have as many out by the end of the month.


These are MZ Wallace?

Years ago, I used to have trouble sleeping after we ate Chinese food. I figured at the time, it was the tea so I cut that out. Still had problems. I didn't worry about it that much until the headaches got really bad about a year ago. They caused nausea and didn't go away with normal medications. Often they lasted more than one day. I noticed that after having tofu for lunch, I'd wake up with a headache that night. So I cut out tofu. Then I realized I got a headache after I made fried rice for dinner. I bought a soy sauce substitute and didn't have headaches when I used that instead. The other day our Instacart shopper bought marinated meat instead of plain meat. I washed off the marinade and cooked it anyway. I got a massive headache. I realized the package said that it contained soy. I googled soy and headaches and found out it is a common trigger. There might be other things that cause headaches but since I've been avoiding soy, the headaches are less frequent. I also get headaches from dust. Since I've been wearing a mask when I clean house, I think that has helped. I think it is helpful to keep a food diary and see if you see a pattern. I've heard that barometric pressure can cause problems for some people, so maybe that is it for you. Maybe you can prepare by taking an NSAID when you know the weather is about to change instead of waiting until you get the headache.


----------



## keodi

Rhl2987 said:


> My husband almost finished the area of the yard that he was working on. It's in the little sandwiched section between the road and our sidewalk. We have a small tree and it had a mulched section around it but no plants. We decided to put white rock in it, and a couple of bigger rocks, to tie it in with other sections of our yard. And my husband picked out blue fescue and agave plants (these are dangerously sharp as I found out yesterday!) to plant in there. It looks really nice. I'm happy with how it turned out. I had an idea in my head and it actually came out well, which almost never happens.
> 
> On a shopping note...I've really been treading lightly and mostly spending on food and local small businesses. The other weekend I bought dozens of cards from a local store and they were so happy for my order! I probably mentioned it here, but I've forgotten. It was so nice to spend a morning writing cards for friends and my Mom and MIL. Well, *I found a personal shopper who found me the Chanel Pearl Crush mini I've been on the lookout for. It was sold out for months and I thought my chance had passed. It seems she was able to locate a store that had some coming, so I'll be getting that in a couple of months! I listed another bag, so we'll see if that sells and that would be a lovely way to purchase some new furniture.*
> 
> On a work note, my hours are still extremely low, but my client signed me until next year and is increasing my hours come July. I am really happy to have more work and to be extended! I think that means my daughter will be heading back to daycare soonish. Maybe July instead of June.


I'm so happy you were able to find the Crushed pearl mini! I hope your bag sells sooner, i'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!


cowgirlsboots said:


> My Fendi spy arrived yesterday.
> View attachment 4730766
> 
> 
> I didn´t have time for a full inspection, yet. so far I´d say she is in perfect preloved state. Clean and nice, no defects, scraping etc. .
> The colour that had been described as purple and had looked brownish in the photos actually is a very faded subtle purple- not a full in the face one which I´m happy about!-  going into antique burgundy on the handles.
> 
> View attachment 4730767
> 
> 
> The bag definetely needs som leather food.
> Any recommendations will be highly appreciated!
> Usually I use a product called Elephant Leather Preserver on my bags. It´s a solid cream. For this one something like a lotion might be more appropriate?
> 
> The Spy and I are still in the bonding process. It´s a very nice bag, but so far does not make my heart sing.


Congratulations! the spy is such a lovely bag!



Kimbashop said:


> super helpful! thanks. (and I love those bags from SATC -- those Fendi Baguettes were fabulous).


I owned a few Fendi baguettes back in the day, it brings back memories!


papertiger said:


> I think it's beautiful, I wish it were mine.
> 
> When I spilled a bottle of water in my dear BV (also a chewy leather) and it dried hard, *I was recommended Nivea (the original kind). I really worked for me, but do a tiny patch test if you do*.


That's a great tip, i'm going to keep that in mind.



ElainePG said:


> I've heard good things about the Yeti line.
> 
> It doesn't make your hot drink taste like metal, even though it's made of stainless steel?


I own a Yeti tumbler for hot drinks, and I never had any issues of it tasting like metal.


----------



## msd_bags

More bags said:


> I use a Yeti Rambler 355 mL Bottle with Hotshot Cap
> https://www.yeti.com/en_CA/drinkware/rambler-355-ml-bottle/70000000300.html#start=1
> They have different styles and a variety of colours.


I’m not sure we have Yeti brand here.  I used Klean Kanteen, Lock & Lock (Korean brand), Trudeau.  But they all reacted with the coffee.  Klean Kanteen and Lock&Lock stainless have great insulation, though.  I also have Hydro Flask but I don’t  want to use it for coffee because of the taste issue with metal.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> These are MZ Wallace?
> 
> Years ago, I used to have trouble sleeping after we ate Chinese food. I figured at the time, it was the tea so I cut that out. Still had problems. I didn't worry about it that much until the headaches got really bad about a year ago. They caused nausea and didn't go away with normal medications. Often they lasted more than one day. I noticed that after having tofu for lunch, I'd wake up with a headache that night. So I cut out tofu. Then I realized I got a headache after I made fried rice for dinner. I bought a soy sauce substitute and didn't have headaches when I used that instead. The other day our Instacart shopper bought marinated meat instead of plain meat. I washed off the marinade and cooked it anyway. I got a massive headache. I realized the package said that it contained soy. I googled soy and headaches and found out it is a common trigger. There might be other things that cause headaches but since I've been avoiding soy, the headaches are less frequent. I also get headaches from dust. Since I've been wearing a mask when I clean house, I think that has helped. I think it is helpful to keep a food diary and see if you see a pattern. I've heard that barometric pressure can cause problems for some people, so maybe that is it for you. Maybe you can prepare by taking an NSAID when you know the weather is about to change instead of waiting until you get the headache.


I have been doing a food diary for a while now. They have been getting more frequent so I will look at the foods. I also not if there is a big weather change down too. Thanks for your help. It is weird because I do the food diary but really haven’t been looking at it recently. Unless I gained weight but that is not why I am writing it. Thanks 
Oh and Yes it is Mz Wallace And they rarely go on sale


----------



## papertiger

keodi said:


> I'm so happy you were able to find the Crushed pearl mini! I hope your bag sells sooner, i'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Congratulations! the spy is such a lovely bag!
> 
> 
> I owned a few Fendi baguettes back in the day, it brings back memories!
> 
> That's a great tip, i'm going to keep that in mind.
> 
> 
> I own a Yeti tumbler for hot drinks, and I never had any issues of it tasting like metal.




Naturally, I always wanted a Baguette but the variations I wanted were too expensive or delicate. Did you know Frida Giannini designed them - before she was poached for Gucci.

More info: Before I put it on, the leather had gone stiff and bunched up (you can imagine since it's woven and with a metallic finish). After, the leather relaxed and supple again. When I said I spilled water, it was the entire bottle, my bag was more soaked through than any storm could have managed. Nightmare. I did it twice over to the affected parts gently massaging it in with my fingers, leaving 48 hours between. There are no nasties and no white residue and the bag is 100% now. I know lanolin is in Nivea, perhaps that's the 'secret' ingredient.

Now I actually use Nivea first thing in the morning as skin care. I put it on first thing and my the time I'm ready to go it's all sunken in. DH has always sworn by it too so happily we already had a pot around. In the evening I still use Lancome/Chanel/Pixi/serum/vitimin E oil etc but I exchanged my very expensive morning cream for blue Nivea on the strength of that incident. I sound like a Nivea advert 

I'm loathe to put some of the specially leather care products on designer bags. If you read the ingredients in lots of that stuff there are some horrors, esp because they know these potions and lotions are going to be on our shelves a long time.

I shall be testing my bottle later (wearing first time today). I'll try to take pics too.


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> Elephant Leather preserver doesn´t add too  much moisture so I think it will only be suitable for a second step after heavy duty moisurizing for this one. On leather without much structure it usually does a fine job. Yesterday I even used it on a 100 year old pram hood made from coated fabric and it provided a wonderful finish.
> 
> View attachment 4731179


WOW!!! This is so beautiful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Naturally, I always wanted a Baguette but the variations I wanted were too expensive or delicate. Did you know Frida Giannini designed them - before she was poached for Gucci.
> 
> More info: Before I put it on, the leather had gone stiff and bunched up (you can imagine since it's woven and with a metallic finish). After, the leather relaxed and supple again. When I said I spilled water, it was the entire bottle, my bag was more soaked through than any storm could have managed. Nightmare. I did it twice over to the affected parts gently massaging it in with my fingers, leaving 48 hours between. There are no nasties and no white residue and the bag is 100% now. I know lanolin is in Nivea, perhaps that's the 'secret' ingredient.
> 
> Now I actually use Nivea first thing in the morning as skin care. I put it on first thing and my the time I'm ready to go it's all sunken in. DH has always sworn by it too so happily we already had a pot around. In the evening I still use Lancome/Chanel/Pixi/serum/vitimin E oil etc but I exchanged my very expensive morning cream for blue Nivea on the strength of that incident. I sound like a Nivea advert
> 
> I'm loathe to put some of the specially leather care products on designer bags. If you read the ingredients in lots of that stuff there are some horrors, esp because they know these potions and lotions are going to be on our shelves a long time.
> 
> I shall be testing my bottle later (wearing first time today). I'll try to take pics too.



I hear you about all the strange ingredients. Maybe opting for the pure and all natural Ballistol was a good decision. I use this oil for many purposes- cleaning off rust, preserving metal, lubricating metal components, treating my hands when they are all dried out, cleaning and preserving old pram leathers, even those that are badly covered in mould... so far it has always worked. 
It makes the colour of the leather darker, though. 

Here is the Spy this morning:


----------



## cowgirlsboots

momasaurus said:


> WOW!!! This is so beautiful.


Thank-you! This dolls pram was my Christmas present from DH last year. He is the one who is far more interested in the very old prams and always tries to make me share his passion. My usual prey pattern includes prams from the 50ies to the 80ies. It took me some time to warm up with this dolls pram, especially because the hood needed lots of repairs which was a challenge, because  the fabric is like paper. Repairing it is tricky and you always risk destryoing it completely.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> I hear you about all the strange ingredients. Maybe opting for the pure and all natural Ballistol was a good decision. I use this oil for many purposes- cleaning off rust, preserving metal, lubricating metal components, treating my hands when they are all dried out, cleaning and preserving old pram leathers, even those that are badly covered in mould... so far it has always worked.
> It makes the colour of the leather darker, though.
> 
> Here is the Spy this morning:
> 
> View attachment 4731909
> View attachment 4731910



Bl**dy miracle my dear, good job!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> I hear you about all the strange ingredients. Maybe opting for the pure and all natural Ballistol was a good decision. I use this oil for many purposes- cleaning off rust, preserving metal, lubricating metal components, treating my hands when they are all dried out, cleaning and preserving old pram leathers, even those that are badly covered in mould... so far it has always worked.
> It makes the colour of the leather darker, though.
> 
> Here is the Spy this morning:
> 
> View attachment 4731909
> View attachment 4731910


Your Spy looks amazing post TLC!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Bl**dy miracle my dear, good job!





More bags said:


> Your Spy looks amazing post TLC!



Thank-you! So far I´m really happy. The leather feels like leather, again, too. Not dry and sandy anymore. I fear now I will have to be patient and completely let the oil settle in before thinking of some surface treatment like Elephant. I´m wondering though whether this bag originally had been meant to look all faded and rugged. The leather under the inside tag and the number tag inside the bag are both very faded and rough without having been out in the light. 



The seller claimed she bought the bag in the rugged state and hardly used it. 

Well, I was not too keen on the fading, so no matter where this bag started its life it will continue it as dark as I can make it....


----------



## papertiger

As promised 'rock 'n' roll water carrier (Quench) sans leather pants but with maxi silk dress. I think it's now a different kind of rock 'n' roll.

Note: it looks smaller in both pics than it actually is. It's like a regular size small soft drink bottle but with a wider neck. I also think the bottle could keep drinks cool or hot. I won't be carrying around hot drinks though, a) because of info from this thread I don't want my coffee metallic and b) hot drinks inside a leather holder sounds like a bad idea.

The leather is really nice. The water is not tasting metallic so far. Can't tell is my 'bird' is very slightly wonky, but I can live with it. The chain is long even X-body (I'm med height) I bag have to think of something to shorten it. The bottle is a tight squeeze in and out of the holder but I'm sure it will loosen just a little in time. 

BTW, my scarf goes with my bracelet more than my dress (in case you were wondering).


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you! So far I´m really happy. The leather feels like leather, again, too. Not dry and sandy anymore. I fear now I will have to be patient and completely let the oil settle in before thinking of some surface treatment like Elephant. I´m wondering though whether this bag originally had been meant to look all faded and rugged. The leather under the inside tag and the number tag inside the bag are both very faded and rough without having been out in the light.
> View attachment 4732005
> 
> 
> The seller claimed she bought the bag in the rugged state and hardly used it.
> 
> Well, I was not too keen on the fading, so no matter where this bag started its life it will continue it as dark as I can make it....



I wonder if someone put it in the washing machine. I have never seen such a beautiful bag look so beat up. 

I am soooooo glad that _you_ have it now.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> I wonder if someone put it in the washing machine. I have never seen such a beautiful bag look so beat up.
> 
> I am soooooo glad that _you_ have it now.



...washed leather came to my mind, too. The whole of the bag does not look like having been in the washing machine, though. I think if anybody had done this the handles would be much more distressed and they are just perfect.

Actually I spotted another bag on our ebay at the same time that was even more distressed including a torn lining... and it cost more!


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> As promised 'rock 'n' roll water carrier (Quench) sans leather pants but with maxi silk dress. I think it's now a different kind of rock 'n' roll.
> 
> Note: it looks smaller in both pics than it actually is. It's like a regular size small soft drink bottle but with a wider neck. I also think the bottle could keep drinks cool or hot. I won't be carrying around hot drinks though, a) because of info from this thread I don't want my coffee metallic and b) hot drinks inside a leather holder sounds like a bad idea.
> 
> The leather is really nice. The water is not tasting metallic so far. Can't tell is my 'bird' is very slightly wonky, but I can live with it. The chain is long even X-body (I'm med height) I bag have to think of something to shorten it. The bottle is a tight squeeze in and out of the holder but I'm sure it will loosen just a little in time.
> 
> BTW, my scarf goes with my bracelet more than my dress (in case you were wondering).


You look fabulous and glamourous! Congratulations on the water bottle, it looks wonderful on you.


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> You look fabulous and glamourous! Congratulations on the water bottle, it looks wonderful on you.



 

Thank you, I'm very pleased so far. Hoping it's practical


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> As promised 'rock 'n' roll water carrier (Quench) sans leather pants but with maxi silk dress. I think it's now a different kind of rock 'n' roll.
> 
> Note: it looks smaller in both pics than it actually is. It's like a regular size small soft drink bottle but with a wider neck. I also think the bottle could keep drinks cool or hot. I won't be carrying around hot drinks though, a) because of info from this thread I don't want my coffee metallic and b) hot drinks inside a leather holder sounds like a bad idea.
> 
> The leather is really nice. The water is not tasting metallic so far. Can't tell is my 'bird' is very slightly wonky, but I can live with it. The chain is long even X-body (I'm med height) I bag have to think of something to shorten it. The bottle is a tight squeeze in and out of the holder but I'm sure it will loosen just a little in time.
> 
> BTW, my scarf goes with my bracelet more than my dress (in case you were wondering).



That´s a LOOK! ❤


----------



## muchstuff

View attachment 4732062


cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you! So far I´m really happy. The leather feels like leather, again, too. Not dry and sandy anymore. I fear now I will have to be patient and completely let the oil settle in before thinking of some surface treatment like Elephant. I´m wondering though whether this bag originally had been meant to look all faded and rugged. The leather under the inside tag and the number tag inside the bag are both very faded and rough without having been out in the light.
> 
> 
> The seller claimed she bought the bag in the rugged state and hardly used it.
> 
> Well, I was not too keen on the fading, so no matter where this bag started its life it will continue it as dark as I can make it....



I purchased mine as listed as new and this is what the colour looked like...yours looks much more like it now.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4732062
> 
> 
> I purchased mine as listed as new and this is what the colour looked like...yours looks much more like it now.
> View attachment 4732064


I´m having a technical problem, I guess. The attachments do not show for me. I´d love to see what the bag is supposed to look like.


----------



## muchstuff

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m having a technical problem, I guess. The attachments do not show for me. I´d love to see what the bag is supposed to look like.


I'll try again...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

muchstuff said:


> I'll try again...
> View attachment 4732066
> View attachment 4732067


Oh wow! Thank-you! That´s a very nice colour! Mine will be a bit darker , I think, but that´s fine as long as I get the leather back to its natural shine. I wonder why the strap on the hardware on mine is twisted. Somebody must have deconnected it at some point and re-attached the wrong way around. I won´t try to change it, though. 

May I ask what a Spy in new condition like yours sell for?


----------



## More bags

muchstuff said:


> I'll try again...
> View attachment 4732066
> View attachment 4732067


----------



## muchstuff

cowgirlsboots said:


> Oh wow! Thank-you! That´s a very nice colour! Mine will be a bit darker , I think, but that´s fine as long as I get the leather back to its natural shine. I wonder why the strap on the hardware on mine is twisted. Somebody must have deconnected it at some point and re-attached the wrong way around. I won´t try to change it, though.
> 
> May I ask what a Spy in new condition like yours sell for?


You've just conditioned yours, my guess is that it'll lighten up a bit once the conditioner has dried into the leather more. 
I've rehomed mine to another TPFer and don't feel comfortable discussing price, sorry. eBay has prices anywhere from around $300 to over $1K, to me a bag's worth whatever someone is willing to pay for it...enjoy yours, the colour is beautiful!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

muchstuff said:


> You've just conditioned yours, my guess is that it'll lighten up a bit once the conditioner has dried into the leather more.
> I've rehomed mine to another TPFer and don't feel comfortable discussing price, sorry. eBay has prices anywhere from around $300 to over $1K, to me a bag's worth whatever someone is willing to pay for it...enjoy yours, the colour is beautiful!



I fully understand your not wating to venture into prices. The price range on your ebay seems to be about the same than what I saw on ours. I paid 100 Euro for my bag which I think was a fine bargain even if the bag needs some tlc. I wouldn´t have been comfortable to pay more for a bag I don´t know anything about and am "trying on" .


----------



## muchstuff

cowgirlsboots said:


> I fully understand your not wating to venture into prices. The price range on your ebay seems to be about the same than what I saw on ours. I paid 100 Euro for my bag which I think was a fine bargain even if the bag needs some tlc. I wouldn´t have been comfortable to pay more for a bag I don´t know anything about and am "trying on" .


I'd say you got a killer price for it. Condition looks pretty good?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

muchstuff said:


> I'd say you got a killer price for it. Condition looks pretty good?


Great! 
Except for the dry state of the leather the condition is fine. There are a few slightly scraped areas and I had to glue back a bit of lose leather onto smallish nicks. The interior is intact, clean except for some ink stains on the bottom I only noticed when I turned the bag inside out. The hardware is nice and in working order. I´m happy with the condition. Nothing yucky, nothing nasty, no smell.


----------



## muchstuff

cowgirlsboots said:


> Great!
> Except for the dry state of the leather the condition is fine. There are a few slightly scraped areas and I had to glue back a bit of lose leather onto smallish nicks. The interior is intact, clean except for some ink stains on the bottom I only noticed when I turned the bag inside out. The hardware is nice and in working order. I´m happy with the condition. Nothing yucky, nothing nasty, no smell.


Enjoy her then, I think that's a great price!


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> Naturally, I always wanted a Baguette but the variations I wanted were too expensive or delicate. Did you know Frida Giannini designed them - before she was poached for Gucci.
> 
> More info: Before I put it on, the leather had gone stiff and bunched up (you can imagine since it's woven and with a metallic finish). After, the leather relaxed and supple again. When I said I spilled water, it was the entire bottle, my bag was more soaked through than any storm could have managed. Nightmare. I did it twice over to the affected parts gently massaging it in with my fingers, leaving 48 hours between. There are no nasties and no white residue and the bag is 100% now. I know lanolin is in Nivea, perhaps that's the 'secret' ingredient.
> 
> Now I actually use Nivea first thing in the morning as skin care. I put it on first thing and my the time I'm ready to go it's all sunken in. DH has always sworn by it too so happily we already had a pot around. In the evening I still use Lancome/Chanel/Pixi/serum/vitimin E oil etc but I exchanged my very expensive morning cream for blue Nivea on the strength of that incident. I sound like a Nivea advert
> 
> I'm loathe to put some of the specially leather care products on designer bags. If you read the ingredients in lots of that stuff there are some horrors, esp because they know these potions and lotions are going to be on our shelves a long time.
> 
> I shall be testing my bottle later (wearing first time today). I'll try to take pics too.


An SA at Balenciaga told me to use Lubriderm unscented on lambskin. The main ingredients are mineral oil and glycerin.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> I hear you about all the strange ingredients. Maybe opting for the pure and all natural Ballistol was a good decision. I use this oil for many purposes- cleaning off rust, preserving metal, lubricating metal components, treating my hands when they are all dried out, cleaning and preserving old pram leathers, even those that are badly covered in mould... so far it has always worked.
> It makes the colour of the leather darker, though.
> 
> Here is the Spy this morning:
> 
> View attachment 4731909
> View attachment 4731910


It looks wonderful!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

muchstuff said:


> Enjoy her then, I think that's a great price!


The big bag hunting spider feels good now!


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> An SA at Balenciaga told me to use Lubriderm unscented on lambskin. The main ingredients are mineral oil and glycerin.


Was that recently @whateve ? That recommendation has been disputed quite a few times on TPF, I recall reading that it will eventually degrade the leather.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> I hear you about all the strange ingredients. Maybe opting for the pure and all natural Ballistol was a good decision. I use this oil for many purposes- cleaning off rust, preserving metal, lubricating metal components, treating my hands when they are all dried out, cleaning and preserving old pram leathers, even those that are badly covered in mould... so far it has always worked.
> It makes the colour of the leather darker, though.
> 
> Here is the Spy this morning:
> 
> View attachment 4731909
> View attachment 4731910


Wow it looks like a different bag. Very nice!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> As promised 'rock 'n' roll water carrier (Quench) sans leather pants but with maxi silk dress. I think it's now a different kind of rock 'n' roll.
> 
> Note: it looks smaller in both pics than it actually is. It's like a regular size small soft drink bottle but with a wider neck. I also think the bottle could keep drinks cool or hot. I won't be carrying around hot drinks though, a) because of info from this thread I don't want my coffee metallic and b) hot drinks inside a leather holder sounds like a bad idea.
> 
> The leather is really nice. The water is not tasting metallic so far. Can't tell is my 'bird' is very slightly wonky, but I can live with it. The chain is long even X-body (I'm med height) I bag have to think of something to shorten it. The bottle is a tight squeeze in and out of the holder but I'm sure it will loosen just a little in time.
> 
> BTW, my scarf goes with my bracelet more than my dress (in case you were wondering).


The chainstrap looks lush! Heavy and smooth! That´s the kind of strap I´d love on a bag!


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> As promised 'rock 'n' roll water carrier (Quench) sans leather pants but with maxi silk dress. I think it's now a different kind of rock 'n' roll.
> Note: it looks smaller in both pics than it actually is. It's like a regular size small soft drink bottle but with a wider neck. I also think the bottle could keep drinks cool or hot. I won't be carrying around hot drinks though, a) because of info from this thread I don't want my coffee metallic and b) hot drinks inside a leather holder sounds like a bad idea.
> 
> The leather is really nice. The water is not tasting metallic so far. Can't tell is my 'bird' is very slightly wonky, but I can live with it. The chain is long even X-body (I'm med height) I bag have to think of something to shorten it. The bottle is a tight squeeze in and out of the holder but I'm sure it will loosen just a little in time.
> 
> BTW, my scarf goes with my bracelet more than my dress (in case you were wondering).



It looks fantastic!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I have not been getting much accomplished due to headaches . Therefore  online shopping.  My favorite nylon handbag company has a crazy Good sale and I went  a bit hog wild. I thought I had best hang out here more rather than looking at the sale more.


Oh, ugh, so sorry about the headaches. I hope they lift soon.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> These are MZ Wallace?
> 
> Years ago, I used to have trouble sleeping after we ate Chinese food. I figured at the time, it was the tea so I cut that out. Still had problems. I didn't worry about it that much until the headaches got really bad about a year ago. They caused nausea and didn't go away with normal medications. Often they lasted more than one day. I noticed that after having tofu for lunch, I'd wake up with a headache that night. So I cut out tofu. Then I realized I got a headache after I made fried rice for dinner. I bought a soy sauce substitute and didn't have headaches when I used that instead. The other day our Instacart shopper bought marinated meat instead of plain meat. I washed off the marinade and cooked it anyway. I got a massive headache. I realized the package said that it contained soy. I googled soy and headaches and found out it is a common trigger. There might be other things that cause headaches but since I've been avoiding soy, the headaches are less frequent. I also get headaches from dust. Since I've been wearing a mask when I clean house, I think that has helped. I think it is helpful to keep a food diary and see if you see a pattern. I've heard that barometric pressure can cause problems for some people, so maybe that is it for you. Maybe you can prepare by taking an NSAID when you know the weather is about to change instead of waiting until you get the headache.


Excellent detective work on the soy. Food triggers for headaches are so difficult to track down.


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> I hear you about all the strange ingredients. Maybe opting for the pure and all natural Ballistol was a good decision. I use this oil for many purposes- cleaning off rust, preserving metal, lubricating metal components, treating my hands when they are all dried out, cleaning and preserving old pram leathers, even those that are badly covered in mould... so far it has always worked.
> It makes the colour of the leather darker, though.
> 
> Here is the Spy this morning:
> 
> View attachment 4731909
> View attachment 4731910


Looking better and better. In fact, hard to believe it's the same bag! You're doing a great job with it.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> As promised 'rock 'n' roll water carrier (Quench) sans leather pants but with maxi silk dress. I think it's now a different kind of rock 'n' roll.
> 
> Note: it looks smaller in both pics than it actually is. It's like a regular size small soft drink bottle but with a wider neck. I also think the bottle could keep drinks cool or hot. I won't be carrying around hot drinks though, a) because of info from this thread I don't want my coffee metallic and b) hot drinks inside a leather holder sounds like a bad idea.
> 
> The leather is really nice. The water is not tasting metallic so far. Can't tell is my 'bird' is very slightly wonky, but I can live with it. The chain is long even X-body (I'm med height) I bag have to think of something to shorten it. The bottle is a tight squeeze in and out of the holder but I'm sure it will loosen just a little in time.
> 
> BTW, my scarf goes with my bracelet more than my dress (in case you were wondering).


This is a fabulous look. I like it better with a dress than with leather pants, but that's just me. IMO, leather pants would be too match-matchy.
I can't see your bracelet from here.  What is it, and which scarf are you wearing?


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Was that recently @whateve ? That recommendation has been disputed quite a few times on TPF, I recall reading that it will eventually degrade the leather.


Yes, it was in February. I didn't try it. I wonder why it would degrade the leather.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> This is a fabulous look. I like it better with a dress than with leather pants, but that's just me. IMO, leather pants would be too match-matchy.
> I can't see your bracelet from here.  What is it, and which scarf are you wearing?



Thank you, me too. 

I tried to take a pic of the bracelet and scarf together but as you know 'm a bit selfie challenged. The bracelet was my mothers and has citrine, smokey quartz, lima quartz, amethyst, aquamarine, and some other purple, green and yellow stones. The scarf is Act III


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> It looks fantastic!



I'm glad you think so. I'm happy with it and it's really useful, today I did the gardening with it. 

Twice filled and used all day, no metallic taste so far for me.


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Thank you, me too.
> 
> I tried to take a pic of the bracelet and scarf together but as you know 'm a bit selfie challenged. The bracelet was my mothers and has citrine, smokey quartz, lima quartz, amethyst, aquamarine, and some other purple, green and yellow stones. The scarf is Act III


Beautiful scarf - bracelet pairing! Your Evie goes with everything!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> Looking better and better. In fact, hard to believe it's the same bag! You're doing a great job with it.



Thank-you! I´m still nervous about doing try and error on it. It had some Elephant earlier tonight. Now to wait what it will look like tomorrow.


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Beautiful scarf - bracelet pairing! Your Evie goes with everything!



Thank you. My friend says the scarf looks like an acid trip 

Luckily my Evie does as that's the only real bag I'm using atm. It's an amazing bag.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Yes, it was in February. I didn't try it. I wonder why it would degrade the leather.


I just did a quick search and there's 25 pages of lubriderm reference over the years but I did read that it changes the PH of the leather and will eventually "rot" it.  I can't say if that's true or not but I wouldn't recommend anything that wasn't specifically made for handbag leathers. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## jblended

Another quick pop in here! Hello everyone! I really miss the chats on here! I hope everyone is safe and healthy!  

I got quite seriously ill since I last logged in; it actually started when I was still posting a little here and there, but it progressed after that and I got really unwell. It's crazy considering I never go anywhere except for the hospital which is essential for my mum's follow up appointments, I always sterilize and wear masks, and I tried really, really hard not to get sick, and yet somehow...ha ha ha! I have a blood disease that makes me susceptible, so there's only so much I can do I guess.
I have no idea what I caught but it was viral as antibiotics did nothing for me, and a lot of the symptoms matched covid. I'm on my second day of feeling more alert. The doctor I saw when I was at my worst said that my nerve pain may not have been cubital tunnel syndrome after all, but was likely this viral infection that caused an inflammation in my nerves. Always amazes me how complicated our bodies are.
I got offered the covid test but knowing they have a shortage and others may need it more than I do, I chose to wait for the antibody test instead. I'll be amongst the first to take that when it is available. I'm in quarantine away from my mother so as not to infect her, but she is doing well and has not caught my bug thus far, so it's all good.

Speaking of my mother, I mentioned she wants to return to the frontline and treat patients soon as she is now recovered from her surgery. Well, it turns out that legally she can't because she's considered high risk, so she'll be doing mostly tele-medicine through the clinic instead. She'll not be allowed to treat any covid patients, but will treat those with pre-existing chronic conditions who need their prescriptions adjusted (diabetics, cancer patients, blood pressure issues, etc.) . I'm relieved that her exposure will be minimal but she can continue to serve her patients. It makes things safer all around, for us and them. She'll be taking all the precautions, of course, but limiting her to patients who may not need physical examination and can be treated via video calls and blood test results takes the risk factor way down.

On the topic of bags, I've decided to give away 3 of mine whenever I'm back home. I realized they can go to people who love them more than I do. And I think my Coach Noa messenger will be my everyday bag whilst this pandemic stuff carries on. It's one of my oldest and it can take some gentle cleansing after every use. And if it falls apart, it wouldn't bother me too much as I've already had plenty of wear from it over the years.

Sorry I haven't caught up properly but I'll be back in a few days to read up on the last dozen pages or so  and then I'll know how each of you are doing.
Please stay safe out there and keep on smiling!


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> I just did a quick search and there's 25 pages of lubriderm reference over the years but I did read that it changes the PH of the leather and will eventually "rot" it.  I can't say if that's true or not but I wouldn't recommend anything that wasn't specifically made for handbag leathers. But that's just my opinion.


I've done quite a bit of reading about how ph affects leather. I know that things you use on leather should have low ph. The two main ingredients of lubriderm have a neutral ph. It makes sense to use things that were designed specifically for leather.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> Another quick pop in here! Hello everyone! I really miss the chats on here! I hope everyone is safe and healthy!
> 
> I got quite seriously ill since I last logged in; it actually started when I was still posting a little here and there, but it progressed after that and I got really unwell. It's crazy considering I never go anywhere except for the hospital which is essential for my mum's follow up appointments, I always sterilize and wear masks, and I tried really, really hard not to get sick, and yet somehow...ha ha ha! I have a blood disease that makes me susceptible, so there's only so much I can do I guess.
> I have no idea what I caught but it was viral as antibiotics did nothing for me, and a lot of the symptoms matched covid. I'm on my second day of feeling more alert. The doctor I saw when I was at my worst said that my nerve pain may not have been cubital tunnel syndrome after all, but was likely this viral infection that caused an inflammation in my nerves. Always amazes me how complicated our bodies are.
> I got offered the covid test but knowing they have a shortage and others may need it more than I do, I chose to wait for the antibody test instead. I'll be amongst the first to take that when it is available. I'm in quarantine away from my mother so as not to infect her, but she is doing well and has not caught my bug thus far, so it's all good.
> 
> Speaking of my mother, I mentioned she wants to return to the frontline and treat patients soon as she is now recovered from her surgery. Well, it turns out that legally she can't because she's considered high risk, so she'll be doing mostly tele-medicine through the clinic instead. She'll not be allowed to treat any covid patients, but will treat those with pre-existing chronic conditions who need their prescriptions adjusted (diabetics, cancer patients, blood pressure issues, etc.) . I'm relieved that her exposure will be minimal but she can continue to serve her patients. It makes things safer all around, for us and them. She'll be taking all the precautions, of course, but limiting her to patients who may not need physical examination and can be treated via video calls and blood test results takes the risk factor way down.
> 
> On the topic of bags, I've decided to give away 3 of mine whenever I'm back home. I realized they can go to people who love them more than I do. And I think my Coach Noa messenger will be my everyday bag whilst this pandemic stuff carries on. It's one of my oldest and it can take some gentle cleansing after every use. And if it falls apart, it wouldn't bother me too much as I've already had plenty of wear from it over the years.
> 
> Sorry I haven't caught up properly but I'll be back in a few days to read up on the last dozen pages or so  and then I'll know how each of you are doing.
> Please stay safe out there and keep on smiling!


I'm sorry to hear you are sick. It sounds like your spirits are good though. I'm glad to hear your mom will be helping in her way while still being safe.  That must be such a relief to you.


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> I'm sorry to hear you are sick. It sounds like your spirits are good though. I'm glad to hear your mom will be helping in her way while still being safe.  That must be such a relief to you.


Thanks!  
Last Wednesday through to Friday I felt like I was fighting for my life. I was having convulsions with my fever and I could barely muster the strength to take my medication, but now that I've turned a corner I'm feeling much more alive and positive overall. Just logging in here today made me smile because it's a bit of 'normal' and a sign that I'm on the mend. It will be interesting to find out what bug I caught.


----------



## msd_bags

papertiger said:


> Thank you, me too.
> 
> I tried to take a pic of the bracelet and scarf together but as you know 'm a bit selfie challenged. The bracelet was my mothers and has citrine, smokey quartz, lima quartz, amethyst, aquamarine, and some other purple, green and yellow stones. The scarf is Act III


What a fantastic look!! And good to know there’s no metallic taste with that water bottle.  Btw, what’s the capacity of this bottle?


jblended said:


> Another quick pop in here! Hello everyone! I really miss the chats on here! I hope everyone is safe and healthy!
> 
> I got quite seriously ill since I last logged in; it actually started when I was still posting a little here and there, but it progressed after that and I got really unwell. It's crazy considering I never go anywhere except for the hospital which is essential for my mum's follow up appointments, I always sterilize and wear masks, and I tried really, really hard not to get sick, and yet somehow...ha ha ha! I have a blood disease that makes me susceptible, so there's only so much I can do I guess.
> I have no idea what I caught but it was viral as antibiotics did nothing for me, and a lot of the symptoms matched covid. I'm on my second day of feeling more alert. The doctor I saw when I was at my worst said that my nerve pain may not have been cubital tunnel syndrome after all, but was likely this viral infection that caused an inflammation in my nerves. Always amazes me how complicated our bodies are.
> I got offered the covid test but knowing they have a shortage and others may need it more than I do, I chose to wait for the antibody test instead. I'll be amongst the first to take that when it is available. I'm in quarantine away from my mother so as not to infect her, but she is doing well and has not caught my bug thus far, so it's all good.
> 
> Speaking of my mother, I mentioned she wants to return to the frontline and treat patients soon as she is now recovered from her surgery. Well, it turns out that legally she can't because she's considered high risk, so she'll be doing mostly tele-medicine through the clinic instead. She'll not be allowed to treat any covid patients, but will treat those with pre-existing chronic conditions who need their prescriptions adjusted (diabetics, cancer patients, blood pressure issues, etc.) . I'm relieved that her exposure will be minimal but she can continue to serve her patients. It makes things safer all around, for us and them. She'll be taking all the precautions, of course, but limiting her to patients who may not need physical examination and can be treated via video calls and blood test results takes the risk factor way down.
> 
> On the topic of bags, I've decided to give away 3 of mine whenever I'm back home. I realized they can go to people who love them more than I do. And I think my Coach Noa messenger will be my everyday bag whilst this pandemic stuff carries on. It's one of my oldest and it can take some gentle cleansing after every use. And if it falls apart, it wouldn't bother me too much as I've already had plenty of wear from it over the years.
> 
> Sorry I haven't caught up properly but I'll be back in a few days to read up on the last dozen pages or so  and then I'll know how each of you are doing.
> Please stay safe out there and keep on smiling!


I’m glad to hear you’re now feeling better, whatever it is that got you.  Hoping for your continued recovery!


----------



## papertiger

msd_bags said:


> What a fantastic look!! And good to know there’s no metallic taste with that water bottle.  Btw, *what’s the capacity of this bottle?*
> 
> I’m glad to hear you’re now feeling better, whatever it is that got you.  Hoping for your continued recovery!



Quick post:

500ml


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you! This dolls pram was my Christmas present from DH last year. He is the one who is far more interested in the very old prams and always tries to make me share his passion. My usual prey pattern includes prams from the 50ies to the 80ies. It took me some time to warm up with this dolls pram, especially because the hood needed lots of repairs which was a challenge, because  the fabric is like paper. Repairing it is tricky and you always risk destryoing it completely.


Wow - the hood looks so solid! Great work.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> As promised 'rock 'n' roll water carrier (Quench) sans leather pants but with maxi silk dress. I think it's now a different kind of rock 'n' roll.
> 
> Note: it looks smaller in both pics than it actually is. It's like a regular size small soft drink bottle but with a wider neck. I also think the bottle could keep drinks cool or hot. I won't be carrying around hot drinks though, a) because of info from this thread I don't want my coffee metallic and b) hot drinks inside a leather holder sounds like a bad idea.
> 
> The leather is really nice. The water is not tasting metallic so far. Can't tell is my 'bird' is very slightly wonky, but I can live with it. The chain is long even X-body (I'm med height) I bag have to think of something to shorten it. The bottle is a tight squeeze in and out of the holder but I'm sure it will loosen just a little in time.
> 
> BTW, my scarf goes with my bracelet more than my dress (in case you were wondering).


Yes - I'm liking mine as well. Thanks for the enabling! Water doesn't taste metallic, tight squeeze in and out, won't use for hot drinks. I love the smooshy leather. I like the length of the chain - it *is* long but hits me OK. I also wish it were adjustable somehow. LMK if you figure out something.
I imagine using it for trips into the city when I am carrying a nice bag (whenever those days might return, if ever).
Or short city or park walks when other stuff is in my pockets. Not actual hiking.
Bringing to work, if work ever comes back IRL.
How are you using yours, @papertiger?


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> Yes - I'm liking mine as well. Thanks for the enabling! Water doesn't taste metallic, tight squeeze in and out, won't use for hot drinks. I love the smooshy leather. I like the length of the chain - it *is* long but hits me OK. I also wish it were adjustable somehow. LMK if you figure out something.
> I imagine using it for trips into the city when I am carrying a nice bag (whenever those days might return, if ever).
> Or short city or park walks when other stuff is in my pockets. Not actual hiking.
> Bringing to work, if work ever comes back IRL.
> How are you using yours, @papertiger?





So pleased you like yours too and not tasing metal. 

Long walks on the beach, through the park, golf course (walking not playing - still closed) etc. 

Yesterday evening we walked to pick up our pizza (first takeaway for months!) and then ate on the beach, so having water came in really handy. I'm also using for long stints gardening (big garden, even take a bag for phone and chap stick etc). 

I'm not going back into work 'till Sept/Oct but when I do this should be ideal as I am 'everywhere' at work. Also, it's going to be great for shopping trips, as hopefully, I will never have to worry about whether or not to chance a bottle in my nice bag or ruin my outfit with a cloth bag.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Thank you, me too.
> 
> I tried to take a pic of the bracelet and scarf together but as you know 'm a bit selfie challenged. The bracelet was my mothers and has citrine, smokey quartz, lima quartz, amethyst, aquamarine, and some other purple, green and yellow stones. The scarf is Act III



Your gorgeous bracelet and scarf are a perfect match! I love your look!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Another quick pop in here! Hello everyone! I really miss the chats on here! I hope everyone is safe and healthy!
> 
> I got quite seriously ill since I last logged in; it actually started when I was still posting a little here and there, but it progressed after that and I got really unwell. It's crazy considering I never go anywhere except for the hospital which is essential for my mum's follow up appointments, I always sterilize and wear masks, and I tried really, really hard not to get sick, and yet somehow...ha ha ha! I have a blood disease that makes me susceptible, so there's only so much I can do I guess.
> I have no idea what I caught but it was viral as antibiotics did nothing for me, and a lot of the symptoms matched covid. I'm on my second day of feeling more alert. The doctor I saw when I was at my worst said that my nerve pain may not have been cubital tunnel syndrome after all, but was likely this viral infection that caused an inflammation in my nerves. Always amazes me how complicated our bodies are.
> I got offered the covid test but knowing they have a shortage and others may need it more than I do, I chose to wait for the antibody test instead. I'll be amongst the first to take that when it is available. I'm in quarantine away from my mother so as not to infect her, but she is doing well and has not caught my bug thus far, so it's all good.
> 
> Speaking of my mother, I mentioned she wants to return to the frontline and treat patients soon as she is now recovered from her surgery. Well, it turns out that legally she can't because she's considered high risk, so she'll be doing mostly tele-medicine through the clinic instead. She'll not be allowed to treat any covid patients, but will treat those with pre-existing chronic conditions who need their prescriptions adjusted (diabetics, cancer patients, blood pressure issues, etc.) . I'm relieved that her exposure will be minimal but she can continue to serve her patients. It makes things safer all around, for us and them. She'll be taking all the precautions, of course, but limiting her to patients who may not need physical examination and can be treated via video calls and blood test results takes the risk factor way down.
> 
> On the topic of bags, I've decided to give away 3 of mine whenever I'm back home. I realized they can go to people who love them more than I do. And I think my Coach Noa messenger will be my everyday bag whilst this pandemic stuff carries on. It's one of my oldest and it can take some gentle cleansing after every use. And if it falls apart, it wouldn't bother me too much as I've already had plenty of wear from it over the years.
> 
> Sorry I haven't caught up properly but I'll be back in a few days to read up on the last dozen pages or so  and then I'll know how each of you are doing.
> Please stay safe out there and keep on smiling!



Get well soon! Thinking of you! xx


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Your gorgeous bracelet and scarf are a perfect match! I love your look!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Done! 





here´s a before pic from the listing


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Done!
> 
> View attachment 4732956
> View attachment 4732957
> 
> 
> here´s a before pic from the listing
> 
> View attachment 4732958


It looks great!


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Done!
> 
> View attachment 4732956
> View attachment 4732957
> 
> 
> here´s a before pic from the listing
> 
> View attachment 4732958


----------



## msd_bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Done!
> 
> View attachment 4732956
> View attachment 4732957
> 
> 
> here´s a before pic from the listing
> 
> View attachment 4732958


Wow, you’ve done really well!! She looks great!


----------



## baghabitz34

cowgirlsboots said:


> Done!
> 
> View attachment 4732956
> View attachment 4732957
> 
> 
> here´s a before pic from the listing
> 
> View attachment 4732958


Wow, you’ve done a fantastic job!


----------



## Cookiefiend

jblended said:


> Another quick pop in here! Hello everyone! I really miss the chats on here! I hope everyone is safe and healthy!
> 
> I got quite seriously ill since I last logged in; it actually started when I was still posting a little here and there, but it progressed after that and I got really unwell. It's crazy considering I never go anywhere except for the hospital which is essential for my mum's follow up appointments, I always sterilize and wear masks, and I tried really, really hard not to get sick, and yet somehow...ha ha ha! I have a blood disease that makes me susceptible, so there's only so much I can do I guess.
> I have no idea what I caught but it was viral as antibiotics did nothing for me, and a lot of the symptoms matched covid. I'm on my second day of feeling more alert. The doctor I saw when I was at my worst said that my nerve pain may not have been cubital tunnel syndrome after all, but was likely this viral infection that caused an inflammation in my nerves. Always amazes me how complicated our bodies are.
> I got offered the covid test but knowing they have a shortage and others may need it more than I do, I chose to wait for the antibody test instead. I'll be amongst the first to take that when it is available. I'm in quarantine away from my mother so as not to infect her, but she is doing well and has not caught my bug thus far, so it's all good.
> 
> Speaking of my mother, I mentioned she wants to return to the frontline and treat patients soon as she is now recovered from her surgery. Well, it turns out that legally she can't because she's considered high risk, so she'll be doing mostly tele-medicine through the clinic instead. She'll not be allowed to treat any covid patients, but will treat those with pre-existing chronic conditions who need their prescriptions adjusted (diabetics, cancer patients, blood pressure issues, etc.) . I'm relieved that her exposure will be minimal but she can continue to serve her patients. It makes things safer all around, for us and them. She'll be taking all the precautions, of course, but limiting her to patients who may not need physical examination and can be treated via video calls and blood test results takes the risk factor way down.
> 
> On the topic of bags, I've decided to give away 3 of mine whenever I'm back home. I realized they can go to people who love them more than I do. And I think my Coach Noa messenger will be my everyday bag whilst this pandemic stuff carries on. It's one of my oldest and it can take some gentle cleansing after every use. And if it falls apart, it wouldn't bother me too much as I've already had plenty of wear from it over the years.
> 
> Sorry I haven't caught up properly but I'll be back in a few days to read up on the last dozen pages or so  and then I'll know how each of you are doing.
> Please stay safe out there and keep on smiling!


Oh hon! You are so sweet to wish *us* all good health and to keep smiling... but WE wish you that! 
My goodness - bee careful sweetheart! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Done!
> 
> View attachment 4732956
> View attachment 4732957
> 
> 
> here´s a before pic from the listing
> 
> View attachment 4732958


WOW! Incredible! Congratulations - it’s beautiful!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Done!
> 
> View attachment 4732956
> View attachment 4732957


Wow!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Done!
> 
> View attachment 4732956
> View attachment 4732957
> 
> 
> here´s a before pic from the listing
> 
> View attachment 4732958


Spectacular transformation - congratulations!


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> Another quick pop in here! Hello everyone! I really miss the chats on here! I hope everyone is safe and healthy!
> 
> I got quite seriously ill since I last logged in; it actually started when I was still posting a little here and there, but it progressed after that and I got really unwell. It's crazy considering I never go anywhere except for the hospital which is essential for my mum's follow up appointments, I always sterilize and wear masks, and I tried really, really hard not to get sick, and yet somehow...ha ha ha! I have a blood disease that makes me susceptible, so there's only so much I can do I guess.
> I have no idea what I caught but it was viral as antibiotics did nothing for me, and a lot of the symptoms matched covid. I'm on my second day of feeling more alert. The doctor I saw when I was at my worst said that my nerve pain may not have been cubital tunnel syndrome after all, but was likely this viral infection that caused an inflammation in my nerves. Always amazes me how complicated our bodies are.
> I got offered the covid test but knowing they have a shortage and others may need it more than I do, I chose to wait for the antibody test instead. I'll be amongst the first to take that when it is available. I'm in quarantine away from my mother so as not to infect her, but she is doing well and has not caught my bug thus far, so it's all good.
> 
> Speaking of my mother, I mentioned she wants to return to the frontline and treat patients soon as she is now recovered from her surgery. Well, it turns out that legally she can't because she's considered high risk, so she'll be doing mostly tele-medicine through the clinic instead. She'll not be allowed to treat any covid patients, but will treat those with pre-existing chronic conditions who need their prescriptions adjusted (diabetics, cancer patients, blood pressure issues, etc.) . I'm relieved that her exposure will be minimal but she can continue to serve her patients. It makes things safer all around, for us and them. She'll be taking all the precautions, of course, but limiting her to patients who may not need physical examination and can be treated via video calls and blood test results takes the risk factor way down.
> 
> On the topic of bags, I've decided to give away 3 of mine whenever I'm back home. I realized they can go to people who love them more than I do. And I think my Coach Noa messenger will be my everyday bag whilst this pandemic stuff carries on. It's one of my oldest and it can take some gentle cleansing after every use. And if it falls apart, it wouldn't bother me too much as I've already had plenty of wear from it over the years.
> 
> Sorry I haven't caught up properly but I'll be back in a few days to read up on the last dozen pages or so  and then I'll know how each of you are doing.
> Please stay safe out there and keep on smiling!


Thinking of you @jblended, wishing you sustained good health, peaceful rest and a full recovery. Thanks for the updates on both you and your mom. Be well.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Thank-you all! I´m so happy how nice the Spy looks after the tlc- almost like a different bag. 

The result motivated me to start on my Dior Karenina which was very dry and flat looking, too. 
This bag came to me with lots of issues (reflected in the price) which I mostly already cared for. 




After a severe Ballistol treatment the leather is starting to regain its structure and the folds that used to be a bit listless are starting to form, again. 
The only downside is that Ballistol has a distintive scent- a bit like licorice- which took away the great scent of Dior leather...    

May I pick your brains - and noses (I know this sounds strange!)- please? Is there any perfume on the market that smells like the fabulous Dior leather? Maybe a men scent? I think a Gaucho bag is the most distinctive known sample of the scent I am looking for.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Are you looking for the leather to be the top note, or the base? 

I haven't found anything that reminds me of the divine scent of new leather, but Berdoues Russkaya Kozha has a raw leather feel to it, and it decays beautifully.  I also like Tom Ford's Tuscan Leather, but I smell a little more of the Jasmin and Saffron than the leather scent.  



jblended said:


> Another quick pop in here! Hello everyone! I really miss the chats on here! I hope everyone is safe and healthy!
> 
> I got quite seriously ill since I last logged in; it actually started when I was still posting a little here and there, but it progressed after that and I got really unwell. It's crazy considering I never go anywhere except for the hospital which is essential for my mum's follow up appointments, I always sterilize and wear masks, and I tried really, really hard not to get sick, and yet somehow...ha ha ha! I have a blood disease that makes me susceptible, so there's only so much I can do I guess.
> I have no idea what I caught but it was viral as antibiotics did nothing for me, and a lot of the symptoms matched covid. I'm on my second day of feeling more alert. The doctor I saw when I was at my worst said that my nerve pain may not have been cubital tunnel syndrome after all, but was likely this viral infection that caused an inflammation in my nerves. Always amazes me how complicated our bodies are.
> I got offered the covid test but knowing they have a shortage and others may need it more than I do, I chose to wait for the antibody test instead. I'll be amongst the first to take that when it is available. I'm in quarantine away from my mother so as not to infect her, but she is doing well and has not caught my bug thus far, so it's all good.
> 
> Speaking of my mother, I mentioned she wants to return to the frontline and treat patients soon as she is now recovered from her surgery. Well, it turns out that legally she can't because she's considered high risk, so she'll be doing mostly tele-medicine through the clinic instead. She'll not be allowed to treat any covid patients, but will treat those with pre-existing chronic conditions who need their prescriptions adjusted (diabetics, cancer patients, blood pressure issues, etc.) . I'm relieved that her exposure will be minimal but she can continue to serve her patients. It makes things safer all around, for us and them. She'll be taking all the precautions, of course, but limiting her to patients who may not need physical examination and can be treated via video calls and blood test results takes the risk factor way down.
> 
> On the topic of bags, I've decided to give away 3 of mine whenever I'm back home. I realized they can go to people who love them more than I do. And I think my Coach Noa messenger will be my everyday bag whilst this pandemic stuff carries on. It's one of my oldest and it can take some gentle cleansing after every use. And if it falls apart, it wouldn't bother me too much as I've already had plenty of wear from it over the years.
> 
> Sorry I haven't caught up properly but I'll be back in a few days to read up on the last dozen pages or so  and then I'll know how each of you are doing.
> Please stay safe out there and keep on smiling!



That is so sweet of you to wish us well - take care of you! We'll look forward to when you're 100%!


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> So pleased you like yours too and not tasing metal.
> 
> Long walks on the beach, through the park, golf course (walking not playing - still closed) etc.
> 
> Yesterday evening we walked to pick up our pizza (first takeaway for months!) and then ate on the beach, so having water came in really handy. I'm also using for long stints gardening (big garden, even take a bag for phone and chap stick etc).
> 
> I'm not going back into work 'till Sept/Oct but when I do this should be ideal as I am 'everywhere' at work. Also, it's going to be great for shopping trips, as hopefully, I will never have to worry about whether or not to chance a bottle in my nice bag or ruin my outfit with a cloth bag.


Here the golf courses (at private country clubs) are open, but no caddying and no golf carts. I don't see why one can't ride in a golf cart alone, but whatever. 
I am envious that you have a beach nearby. I can drive to several beaches. One warns cryptically:


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> Done!
> 
> View attachment 4732956
> View attachment 4732957
> 
> 
> here´s a before pic from the listing
> 
> View attachment 4732958


Great job! Every part of it looks better (love those cool studs on the handles). I don't think the distressed look was effective since there is already a lot going on with this bag. The more even coloring now looks great.


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you all! I´m so happy how nice the Spy looks after the tlc- almost like a different bag.
> 
> The result motivated me to start on my Dior Karenina which was very dry and flat looking, too.
> This bag came to me with lots of issues (reflected in the price) which I mostly already cared for.
> 
> View attachment 4733111
> 
> 
> After a severe Ballistol treatment the leather is starting to regain its structure and the folds that used to be a bit listless are starting to form, again.
> The only downside is that Ballistol has a distintive scent- a bit like licorice- which took away the great scent of Dior leather...
> 
> May I pick your brains - and noses (I know this sounds strange!)- please? Is there any perfume on the market that smells like the fabulous Dior leather? Maybe a men scent? I think a Gaucho bag is the most distinctive known sample of the scent I am looking for.


I don't actually know what Dior leather smells like, sorry, but a wonderful leather perfume that I love is Galop d'Hermes
https://www.elle.com/beauty/q-and-a/a39407/hermes-galop-fragrance/


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Thank you, me too.
> 
> I tried to take a pic of the bracelet and scarf together but as you know 'm a bit selfie challenged. The bracelet was my mothers and has citrine, smokey quartz, lima quartz, amethyst, aquamarine, and some other purple, green and yellow stones. The scarf is Act III


Wow. That bracelet is an incredible piece, and what a treasure that it was your mother's. She had brilliant taste. It matches beautifully with Acte III.


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> Another quick pop in here! Hello everyone! I really miss the chats on here! I hope everyone is safe and healthy!
> 
> I got quite seriously ill since I last logged in; it actually started when I was still posting a little here and there, but it progressed after that and I got really unwell. It's crazy considering I never go anywhere except for the hospital which is essential for my mum's follow up appointments, I always sterilize and wear masks, and I tried really, really hard not to get sick, and yet somehow...ha ha ha! I have a blood disease that makes me susceptible, so there's only so much I can do I guess.
> I have no idea what I caught but it was viral as antibiotics did nothing for me, and a lot of the symptoms matched covid. I'm on my second day of feeling more alert. The doctor I saw when I was at my worst said that my nerve pain may not have been cubital tunnel syndrome after all, but was likely this viral infection that caused an inflammation in my nerves. Always amazes me how complicated our bodies are.
> I got offered the covid test but knowing they have a shortage and others may need it more than I do, I chose to wait for the antibody test instead. I'll be amongst the first to take that when it is available. I'm in quarantine away from my mother so as not to infect her, but she is doing well and has not caught my bug thus far, so it's all good.
> 
> Speaking of my mother, I mentioned she wants to return to the frontline and treat patients soon as she is now recovered from her surgery. Well, it turns out that legally she can't because she's considered high risk, so she'll be doing mostly tele-medicine through the clinic instead. She'll not be allowed to treat any covid patients, but will treat those with pre-existing chronic conditions who need their prescriptions adjusted (diabetics, cancer patients, blood pressure issues, etc.) . I'm relieved that her exposure will be minimal but she can continue to serve her patients. It makes things safer all around, for us and them. She'll be taking all the precautions, of course, but limiting her to patients who may not need physical examination and can be treated via video calls and blood test results takes the risk factor way down.
> 
> On the topic of bags, I've decided to give away 3 of mine whenever I'm back home. I realized they can go to people who love them more than I do. And I think my Coach Noa messenger will be my everyday bag whilst this pandemic stuff carries on. It's one of my oldest and it can take some gentle cleansing after every use. And if it falls apart, it wouldn't bother me too much as I've already had plenty of wear from it over the years.
> 
> Sorry I haven't caught up properly but I'll be back in a few days to read up on the last dozen pages or so  and then I'll know how each of you are doing.
> Please stay safe out there and keep on smiling!


How terribly frightening that you became so sick. I'm sure that you did take every precaution, but hospitals have germs in them that are the size of elephants, and no matter how careful you are (and I'm sure you ARE careful) I guess one of those elephants landed on you and squashed you flat.   

You have a wonderful, positive attitude. I'm sure that's helped you through this difficult time. I'm glad the virus (if that's what it is… maybe it's an elephant???) is starting to calm down just a wee bit.

And that's honestly good news about your mother. The best of both worlds. She will get to treat patients (her wish) but she will be kept out of the most dangerous spots (your wish). I'm sure you are relieved. I hope she isn't too disappointed?

I hadn't been familiar with the Coach Noa, so I looked it up. It looks as though it will be a perfect bag for the next however-long-it-will-be. It's pretty, it's a good size, it's sturdy, and as you say, it can handle being cleaned as needed.

Take care of yourself.


----------



## whateve

momasaurus said:


> Here the golf courses (at private country clubs) are open, but no caddying and no golf carts. I don't see why one can't ride in a golf cart alone, but whatever.
> I am envious that you have a beach nearby. I can drive to several beaches. One warns cryptically:


I can't imagine anyone coming up with the wording of that sign!


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> Mr. PG and I just collaborated on a card for a friend who has a birthday coming up at the end of the month. I have card-making supplies at home. I used one of my photographs for the front (printed on glossy photo paper, cut out and carefully glued to the card, which is made of nice heavy paper stock) and Mr PG wrote a poem for the inside.
> 
> We still have plenty of stamps (though I know these can be purchased on line from USPS) so we're all set!


That is incredibly sweet! I'm sure it will be much appreciated!


----------



## Rhl2987

dcooney4 said:


> I have not been getting much accomplished due to headaches . Therefore  online shopping.  My favorite nylon handbag company has a crazy Good sale and I went  a bit hog wild. I thought I had best hang out here more rather than looking at the sale more.


I'm so sorry about your headaches. My husband, who has also had seizures in the past, injects himself every few months with some medications that is supposed to prevent headaches. I hope you can find some relief!

I hope you found some good pieces! Nylon handbags seem like they would be extremely handy right now! More practical than most.


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> These are MZ Wallace?
> 
> Years ago, I used to have trouble sleeping after we ate Chinese food. I figured at the time, it was the tea so I cut that out. Still had problems. I didn't worry about it that much until the headaches got really bad about a year ago. They caused nausea and didn't go away with normal medications. Often they lasted more than one day. I noticed that after having tofu for lunch, I'd wake up with a headache that night. So I cut out tofu. Then I realized I got a headache after I made fried rice for dinner. I bought a soy sauce substitute and didn't have headaches when I used that instead. The other day our Instacart shopper bought marinated meat instead of plain meat. I washed off the marinade and cooked it anyway. I got a massive headache. I realized the package said that it contained soy. I googled soy and headaches and found out it is a common trigger. There might be other things that cause headaches but since I've been avoiding soy, the headaches are less frequent. I also get headaches from dust. Since I've been wearing a mask when I clean house, I think that has helped. I think it is helpful to keep a food diary and see if you see a pattern. I've heard that barometric pressure can cause problems for some people, so maybe that is it for you. Maybe you can prepare by taking an NSAID when you know the weather is about to change instead of waiting until you get the headache.


Wow that is interesting. I'm glad you found this out so you could at least be cognizant of avoiding soy.


----------



## Rhl2987

msd_bags said:


> I’m not sure we have Yeti brand here.  I used Klean Kanteen, Lock & Lock (Korean brand), Trudeau.  But they all reacted with the coffee.  Klean Kanteen and Lock&Lock stainless have great insulation, though.  I also have Hydro Flask but I don’t  want to use it for coffee because of the taste issue with metal.


I've used Klean Kanteen before and liked it pretty well. Those were so well used that we banged them up in college.


----------



## Rhl2987

cowgirlsboots said:


> I hear you about all the strange ingredients. Maybe opting for the pure and all natural Ballistol was a good decision. I use this oil for many purposes- cleaning off rust, preserving metal, lubricating metal components, treating my hands when they are all dried out, cleaning and preserving old pram leathers, even those that are badly covered in mould... so far it has always worked.
> It makes the colour of the leather darker, though.
> 
> Here is the Spy this morning:
> 
> View attachment 4731909
> View attachment 4731910


It looks completely different. I need to see more before and after's of your bags!


----------



## Rhl2987

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you! So far I´m really happy. The leather feels like leather, again, too. Not dry and sandy anymore. I fear now I will have to be patient and completely let the oil settle in before thinking of some surface treatment like Elephant. I´m wondering though whether this bag originally had been meant to look all faded and rugged. The leather under the inside tag and the number tag inside the bag are both very faded and rough without having been out in the light.
> View attachment 4732005
> 
> 
> The seller claimed she bought the bag in the rugged state and hardly used it.
> 
> Well, I was not too keen on the fading, so no matter where this bag started its life it will continue it as dark as I can make it....


The inside is still in gorgeous shape!


----------



## Rhl2987

papertiger said:


> As promised 'rock 'n' roll water carrier (Quench) sans leather pants but with maxi silk dress. I think it's now a different kind of rock 'n' roll.
> 
> Note: it looks smaller in both pics than it actually is. It's like a regular size small soft drink bottle but with a wider neck. I also think the bottle could keep drinks cool or hot. I won't be carrying around hot drinks though, a) because of info from this thread I don't want my coffee metallic and b) hot drinks inside a leather holder sounds like a bad idea.
> 
> The leather is really nice. The water is not tasting metallic so far. Can't tell is my 'bird' is very slightly wonky, but I can live with it. The chain is long even X-body (I'm med height) I bag have to think of something to shorten it. The bottle is a tight squeeze in and out of the holder but I'm sure it will loosen just a little in time.
> 
> BTW, my scarf goes with my bracelet more than my dress (in case you were wondering).


May I ask where you were headed to? Your outfit is so lovely! I love the water bottle, but your dress and scarf are just gorgeous. You inspire me, although I probably won't be dressing this nice for awhile!


----------



## Rhl2987

papertiger said:


> Thank you, me too.
> 
> I tried to take a pic of the bracelet and scarf together but as you know 'm a bit selfie challenged. The bracelet was my mothers and has citrine, smokey quartz, lima quartz, amethyst, aquamarine, and some other purple, green and yellow stones. The scarf is Act III


This whole look is so perfect. Love it!


----------



## Rhl2987

jblended said:


> Another quick pop in here! Hello everyone! I really miss the chats on here! I hope everyone is safe and healthy!
> 
> I got quite seriously ill since I last logged in; it actually started when I was still posting a little here and there, but it progressed after that and I got really unwell. It's crazy considering I never go anywhere except for the hospital which is essential for my mum's follow up appointments, I always sterilize and wear masks, and I tried really, really hard not to get sick, and yet somehow...ha ha ha! I have a blood disease that makes me susceptible, so there's only so much I can do I guess.
> I have no idea what I caught but it was viral as antibiotics did nothing for me, and a lot of the symptoms matched covid. I'm on my second day of feeling more alert. The doctor I saw when I was at my worst said that my nerve pain may not have been cubital tunnel syndrome after all, but was likely this viral infection that caused an inflammation in my nerves. Always amazes me how complicated our bodies are.
> I got offered the covid test but knowing they have a shortage and others may need it more than I do, I chose to wait for the antibody test instead. I'll be amongst the first to take that when it is available. I'm in quarantine away from my mother so as not to infect her, but she is doing well and has not caught my bug thus far, so it's all good.
> 
> Speaking of my mother, I mentioned she wants to return to the frontline and treat patients soon as she is now recovered from her surgery. Well, it turns out that legally she can't because she's considered high risk, so she'll be doing mostly tele-medicine through the clinic instead. She'll not be allowed to treat any covid patients, but will treat those with pre-existing chronic conditions who need their prescriptions adjusted (diabetics, cancer patients, blood pressure issues, etc.) . I'm relieved that her exposure will be minimal but she can continue to serve her patients. It makes things safer all around, for us and them. She'll be taking all the precautions, of course, but limiting her to patients who may not need physical examination and can be treated via video calls and blood test results takes the risk factor way down.
> 
> On the topic of bags, I've decided to give away 3 of mine whenever I'm back home. I realized they can go to people who love them more than I do. And I think my Coach Noa messenger will be my everyday bag whilst this pandemic stuff carries on. It's one of my oldest and it can take some gentle cleansing after every use. And if it falls apart, it wouldn't bother me too much as I've already had plenty of wear from it over the years.
> 
> Sorry I haven't caught up properly but I'll be back in a few days to read up on the last dozen pages or so  and then I'll know how each of you are doing.
> Please stay safe out there and keep on smiling!


Dear, thank you for the update. I'm so sorry to hear you were very unwell but glad to hear that you're starting to feel better! Are you still in the hospital?

I'm relieved to hear that about your Mom, for both of your sakes. 

Please get well soon, and I can't wait to hear what bags you're giving away! My sister and I are feeling a strong need to give and keep giving, so we're thinking of a way we can do something fun with our own modern day giving/charity.


----------



## Rhl2987

jblended said:


> Thanks!
> Last Wednesday through to Friday I felt like I was fighting for my life. I was having convulsions with my fever and I could barely muster the strength to take my medication, but now that I've turned a corner I'm feeling much more alive and positive overall. Just logging in here today made me smile because it's a bit of 'normal' and a sign that I'm on the mend. It will be interesting to find out what bug I caught.


That's so frightening. It sounds like maybe you did have Covid, but you will find out soon hopefully! I'm truly glad you're on the mend.


----------



## Rhl2987

papertiger said:


> So pleased you like yours too and not tasing metal.
> 
> Long walks on the beach, through the park, golf course (walking not playing - still closed) etc.
> 
> Yesterday evening we walked to pick up our pizza (first takeaway for months!) and then ate on the beach, so having water came in really handy. I'm also using for long stints gardening (big garden, even take a bag for phone and chap stick etc).
> 
> I'm not going back into work 'till Sept/Oct but when I do this should be ideal as I am 'everywhere' at work. Also, it's going to be great for shopping trips, as hopefully, I will never have to worry about whether or not to chance a bottle in my nice bag or ruin my outfit with a cloth bag.


Pizza and the beach sounds about as good as it can get right now and anytime. Lovely!


----------



## Rhl2987

cowgirlsboots said:


> Done!
> 
> View attachment 4732956
> View attachment 4732957
> 
> 
> here´s a before pic from the listing
> 
> View attachment 4732958


Okay, this looks almost new!! So talented. Great work!


----------



## Rhl2987

momasaurus said:


> Here the golf courses (at private country clubs) are open, but no caddying and no golf carts. I don't see why one can't ride in a golf cart alone, but whatever.
> I am envious that you have a beach nearby. I can drive to several beaches. One warns cryptically:


Haha, what an odd sign! Are you able to go to the beach or are they closed?


----------



## Rhl2987

momasaurus said:


> Here the golf courses (at private country clubs) are open, but no caddying and no golf carts. I don't see why one can't ride in a golf cart alone, but whatever.
> I am envious that you have a beach nearby. I can drive to several beaches. One warns cryptically:


Haha, what an odd sign! Are you able to go to the beach or are they closed?


----------



## Rhl2987

My grandmother passed away over the weekend. She was 96 years old and had been ready to go for almost 2 years. It's sad but we're all happy that she's finally at peace. And we have all been FaceTiming and talking about her and reminiscing. It's an interesting time to experience something like this. She was my husband's and my last living grandparent. Feeling mostly relieved and at peace, rather than deeply sad.

My husband's company has been laying off a lot of people, so we're just kind of waiting to see what will happen. He received a raise and promotion right before Covid started to impact everything we do. It's just all surreal but we are now truly being affected by what is happening with the economy. He was speaking with another company last year and they finally got in touch and are starting a massive project shortly. Just last week, his contact there said she was setting up interviews for him. So we will see what happens with all of these different things.

Two not-so-positive updates, but we are all in pretty good spirits at home. We've had our ups and downs all being together, but maybe this is a positive for us because we really have to band together to figure this out and hopefully can come out stronger, despite the situation.


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> My grandmother passed away over the weekend. She was 96 years old and had been ready to go for almost 2 years. It's sad but we're all happy that she's finally at peace. And we have all been FaceTiming and talking about her and reminiscing. It's an interesting time to experience something like this. She was my husband's and my last living grandparent. Feeling mostly relieved and at peace, rather than deeply sad.
> 
> My husband's company has been laying off a lot of people, so we're just kind of waiting to see what will happen. He received a raise and promotion right before Covid started to impact everything we do. It's just all surreal but we are now truly being affected by what is happening with the economy. He was speaking with another company last year and they finally got in touch and are starting a massive project shortly. Just last week, his contact there said she was setting up interviews for him. So we will see what happens with all of these different things.
> 
> Two not-so-positive updates, but we are all in pretty good spirits at home. We've had our ups and downs all being together, but maybe this is a positive for us because we really have to band together to figure this out and hopefully can come out stronger, despite the situation.


I'm sorry for your loss. I'm glad your grandmother is at peace. My MIL always said she would live to be 95, and she did. She was in great shape up until a few months before her death when she began forgetting things. She was ready to go.


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> Done!
> 
> View attachment 4732956
> View attachment 4732957
> 
> 
> here´s a before pic from the listing
> 
> View attachment 4732958


Fabulous!!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Here the golf courses (at private country clubs) are open, but no caddying and no golf carts. I don't see why one can't ride in a golf cart alone, but whatever.
> I am envious that you have a beach nearby. I can drive to several beaches. One warns cryptically:


Here the golf courses opened on May 4, but the club houses are closed. Mr. PG always plays at the municipal (City-owned) course, and he used to show up without a tee time since he arrives at crack of dawn and plays as a single. Now he needs to call and let them know he's coming, but it's not a big deal. He has to wear a mask, even though there's nobody near him for miles (on Wednesday his tee time is 5:50 AM!). But whatever, he's just so glad to be back on the golf course again! 

How can something be "unprohibited"????? Does that mean you CAN make a u-turn? Thinking someone at City Hall needs to hire a proofreader…


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> My grandmother passed away over the weekend. She was 96 years old and had been ready to go for almost 2 years. It's sad but we're all happy that she's finally at peace. And we have all been FaceTiming and talking about her and reminiscing. It's an interesting time to experience something like this. She was my husband's and my last living grandparent. Feeling mostly relieved and at peace, rather than deeply sad.
> 
> My husband's company has been laying off a lot of people, so we're just kind of waiting to see what will happen. He received a raise and promotion right before Covid started to impact everything we do. It's just all surreal but we are now truly being affected by what is happening with the economy. He was speaking with another company last year and they finally got in touch and are starting a massive project shortly. Just last week, his contact there said she was setting up interviews for him. So we will see what happens with all of these different things.
> 
> Two not-so-positive updates, but we are all in pretty good spirits at home. We've had our ups and downs all being together, but maybe this is a positive for us because we really have to band together to figure this out and hopefully can come out stronger, despite the situation.


I'm sorry for your loss. As you say, if she was ready to go then this is a bittersweet time for your family. I'm glad you are able to FaceTime with your family and share good memories.

I'm sorry that your husband's company is doing such major layoffs. I hope that it won't impact him, or that the other company will come through with something for him. Sounds as though the two of you are handling it as a great team.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Vintage Leather said:


> Are you looking for the leather to be the top note, or the base?
> 
> I haven't found anything that reminds me of the divine scent of new leather, but Berdoues Russkaya Kozha has a raw leather feel to it, and it decays beautifully. I also like Tom Ford's Tuscan Leather, but I smell a little more of the Jasmin and Saffron than the leather scent.



Sorry, I don´t have any idea of what is the top or base note.... I´ve never read into the theory of perfume... silly user...  I have my two favourites and this is it. I will look Berdoues Russkaya Kozha up for sure! Thank-you!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Rhl2987 said:


> My grandmother passed away over the weekend. She was 96 years old and had been ready to go for almost 2 years. It's sad but we're all happy that she's finally at peace. And we have all been FaceTiming and talking about her and reminiscing. It's an interesting time to experience something like this. She was my husband's and my last living grandparent. Feeling mostly relieved and at peace, rather than deeply sad.
> 
> My husband's company has been laying off a lot of people, so we're just kind of waiting to see what will happen. He received a raise and promotion right before Covid started to impact everything we do. It's just all surreal but we are now truly being affected by what is happening with the economy. He was speaking with another company last year and they finally got in touch and are starting a massive project shortly. Just last week, his contact there said she was setting up interviews for him. So we will see what happens with all of these different things.
> 
> Two not-so-positive updates, but we are all in pretty good spirits at home. We've had our ups and downs all being together, but maybe this is a positive for us because we really have to band together to figure this out and hopefully can come out stronger, despite the situation.


I´m very sorry for your loss. Please accept my condolences. May your grandmother rest in peace.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

momasaurus said:


> Great job! Every part of it looks better (love those cool studs on the handles). I don't think the distressed look was effective since there is already a lot going on with this bag. The more even coloring now looks great.


Thank-you! I like the bag much more now!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Rhl2987 said:


> The inside is still in gorgeous shape!



The inside is still very nice. there are a few dark stains at the bottom that look like ink to me and wouldn´t come out. I don´t care. It feels and smells clean.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Rhl2987 said:


> Okay, this looks almost new!! So talented. Great work!


Thank-you so much!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

momasaurus said:


> I don't actually know what Dior leather smells like, sorry, but a wonderful leather perfume that I love is Galop d'Hermes
> https://www.elle.com/beauty/q-and-a/a39407/hermes-galop-fragrance/



It sounds fabulous, but I fear it´s not in my price range. I didn´t realize Hermes scents were this expensive. Now I understand why my Aunt kept her big bottle of Caleche over decades as a special possession.


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> My grandmother passed away over the weekend. She was 96 years old and had been ready to go for almost 2 years. It's sad but we're all happy that she's finally at peace. And we have all been FaceTiming and talking about her and reminiscing. It's an interesting time to experience something like this. She was my husband's and my last living grandparent. Feeling mostly relieved and at peace, rather than deeply sad.
> 
> My husband's company has been laying off a lot of people, so we're just kind of waiting to see what will happen. He received a raise and promotion right before Covid started to impact everything we do. It's just all surreal but we are now truly being affected by what is happening with the economy. He was speaking with another company last year and they finally got in touch and are starting a massive project shortly. Just last week, his contact there said she was setting up interviews for him. So we will see what happens with all of these different things.
> 
> Two not-so-positive updates, but we are all in pretty good spirits at home. We've had our ups and downs all being together, but maybe this is a positive for us because we really have to band together to figure this out and hopefully can come out stronger, despite the situation.


I am sorry for your loss. I hope you have many lovely memories from when she was still healthy.


----------



## More bags

Rhl2987 said:


> My grandmother passed away over the weekend. She was 96 years old and had been ready to go for almost 2 years. It's sad but we're all happy that she's finally at peace. And we have all been FaceTiming and talking about her and reminiscing. It's an interesting time to experience something like this. She was my husband's and my last living grandparent. Feeling mostly relieved and at peace, rather than deeply sad.
> 
> My husband's company has been laying off a lot of people, so we're just kind of waiting to see what will happen. He received a raise and promotion right before Covid started to impact everything we do. It's just all surreal but we are now truly being affected by what is happening with the economy. He was speaking with another company last year and they finally got in touch and are starting a massive project shortly. Just last week, his contact there said she was setting up interviews for him. So we will see what happens with all of these different things.
> 
> Two not-so-positive updates, but we are all in pretty good spirits at home. We've had our ups and downs all being together, but maybe this is a positive for us because we really have to band together to figure this out and hopefully can come out stronger, despite the situation.


I am sorry to hear of the loss of your grandmother. I hope memories of happier times help you get through this difficult time.


----------



## keodi

papertiger said:


> Naturally, I always wanted a Baguette but the variations I wanted were too expensive or delicate. *Did you know Frida Giannini designed them - before she was poached for Gucci.*
> 
> More info: Before I put it on, the leather had gone stiff and bunched up (you can imagine since it's woven and with a metallic finish). After, the leather relaxed and supple again. When I said I spilled water, it was the entire bottle, my bag was more soaked through than any storm could have managed. Nightmare. I did it twice over to the affected parts gently massaging it in with my fingers, leaving 48 hours between. There are no nasties and no white residue and the bag is 100% now. I know lanolin is in Nivea, perhaps that's the 'secret' ingredient.
> 
> Now I actually use Nivea first thing in the morning as skin care. I put it on first thing and my the time I'm ready to go it's all sunken in. DH has always sworn by it too so happily we already had a pot around. In the evening I still use Lancome/Chanel/Pixi/serum/vitimin E oil etc but I exchanged my very expensive morning cream for blue Nivea on the strength of that incident. I sound like a Nivea advert
> 
> I'm loathe to put some of the specially leather care products on designer bags. If you read the ingredients in lots of that stuff there are some horrors, esp because they know these potions and lotions are going to be on our shelves a long time.
> 
> I shall be testing my bottle later (wearing first time today). I'll try to take pics too.


Wow, I had no idea! I was obsessed baguettes back in the day. I love Nivea, and use it as part of my nighttime routine.


cowgirlsboots said:


> I hear you about all the strange ingredients. Maybe opting for the pure and all natural Ballistol was a good decision. I use this oil for many purposes- cleaning off rust, preserving metal, lubricating metal components, treating my hands when they are all dried out, cleaning and preserving old pram leathers, even those that are badly covered in mould... so far it has always worked.
> It makes the colour of the leather darker, though.
> 
> Here is the Spy this morning:
> 
> View attachment 4731909
> View attachment 4731910


Wow it looks great!


papertiger said:


> As promised 'rock 'n' roll water carrier (Quench) sans leather pants but with maxi silk dress. I think it's now a different kind of rock 'n' roll.
> 
> Note: it looks smaller in both pics than it actually is. It's like a regular size small soft drink bottle but with a wider neck. I also think the bottle could keep drinks cool or hot. I won't be carrying around hot drinks though, a) because of info from this thread I don't want my coffee metallic and b) hot drinks inside a leather holder sounds like a bad idea.
> 
> The leather is really nice. The water is not tasting metallic so far. Can't tell is my 'bird' is very slightly wonky, but I can live with it. The chain is long even X-body (I'm med height) I bag have to think of something to shorten it. The bottle is a tight squeeze in and out of the holder but I'm sure it will loosen just a little in time.
> 
> BTW, my scarf goes with my bracelet more than my dress (in case you were wondering).


You look fantastic! I love the lewk!


papertiger said:


> I wonder if someone put it in the washing machine. I have never seen such a beautiful bag look so beat up.
> 
> I am soooooo glad that _you_ have it now.


I'm glad @cowgirlsboots  is now the owner of that spy too.



papertiger said:


> Thank you, me too.
> 
> I tried to take a pic of the bracelet and scarf together but as you know 'm a bit selfie challenged. The bracelet was my mothers and has citrine, smokey quartz, lima quartz, amethyst, aquamarine, and some other purple, green and yellow stones. The scarf is Act III


That bracelet is beautiful!


jblended said:


> Thanks!
> Last Wednesday through to Friday I felt like I was fighting for my life. I was having convulsions with my fever and I could barely muster the strength to take my medication, but now that I've turned a corner I'm feeling much more alive and positive overall. Just logging in here today made me smile because it's a bit of 'normal' and a sign that I'm on the mend. It will be interesting to find out what bug I caught.


I'm sorry to hear you were so ill, but I'm so happy to hear you are doing better, and are on the mend.


cowgirlsboots said:


> Done!
> 
> View attachment 4732956
> View attachment 4732957
> 
> 
> here´s a before pic from the listing
> 
> View attachment 4732958


WOW! you did a fantastic job with your new Spy, enjoy her!


Rhl2987 said:


> My grandmother passed away over the weekend. She was 96 years old and had been ready to go for almost 2 years. It's sad but we're all happy that she's finally at peace. And we have all been FaceTiming and talking about her and reminiscing. It's an interesting time to experience something like this. She was my husband's and my last living grandparent. Feeling mostly relieved and at peace, rather than deeply sad.
> 
> My husband's company has been laying off a lot of people, so we're just kind of waiting to see what will happen. He received a raise and promotion right before Covid started to impact everything we do. It's just all surreal but we are now truly being affected by what is happening with the economy. He was speaking with another company last year and they finally got in touch and are starting a massive project shortly. Just last week, his contact there said she was setting up interviews for him. So we will see what happens with all of these different things.
> 
> Two not-so-positive updates, but we are all in pretty good spirits at home. We've had our ups and downs all being together, but maybe this is a positive for us because we really have to band together to figure this out and hopefully can come out stronger, despite the situation.


I'm so sorry for your loss, I hope that your DH is saved from the lay offs and that your family is not affected by what is going on directly.


----------



## jblended

Thank you all for all the lovely messages. I keep getting blown away by how warm and supportive everyone is. I feel truly lucky, indeed. 
I'm having a bit of a rough time, had a couple of convulsions yesterday, but overall I'm definitely better than I was. More alert and energy is slowly returning. Now if I could smell and taste again, I'd be over the moon! I'm really hopeful that this is the tail end of illness and I'll be back to normalcy soon.



Rhl2987 said:


> Please get well soon, and I can't wait to hear what bags you're giving away! My sister and I are feeling a strong need to give and keep giving, so we're thinking of a way we can do something fun with our own modern day giving/charity.


The bags I'm letting go of are all contemporary/no-brand and not that interesting, I fear. A leather Kenneth Cole bag that was gifted to me 6 years ago and is still in great condition, a Cos leather bag that I used for work and will suit a younger person starting their career, and a handmade bag I picked up in Thailand that I adore but is far too large for my frame so I'd rather someone else enjoys it and I don't hold onto it just out of greed.

I love that you and your sister are reaching out and helping people. It's such a beautiful sentiment.
One of my friends on TPF and I were discussing donating before all this craziness started and I was planning to give away 3 of my backpacks. She made the best suggestion ever: fill the backpacks with supplies before I give them out to the homeless. I put it sanitary products, cleansing face wipes, non-perishable food, shampoo, and some chocolate (from memory, there were other bits I can't remember now as this was in late Dec).
The 3 homeless women I gave them to were overjoyed (with the sanitary products above everything else, surprisingly)!
Perhaps that will inspire you and your sister as you come up with creative ways to help during this time. I would never have imagined I should fill my bags before donating them, but it worked out so well. 



Rhl2987 said:


> That's so frightening. It sounds like maybe you did have Covid, but you will find out soon hopefully! I'm truly glad you're on the mend.


The doctor I'm seeing is utterly convinced I have it. He said he's seen other covid patients with the same symptoms. I'm not that certain. I know with my medical conditions, even a small cold can turn deadly and give me more severe symptoms than anyone can predict, so to me, this could be anything and I'm okay not knowing either way. I will continue to distance myself, wear masks, sanitize products and wash my hands as if nothing happened because that is the only way I can be sure I'm doing my part to protect others around me.



Rhl2987 said:


> My grandmother passed away over the weekend.
> ***
> Two not-so-positive updates, but we are all in pretty good spirits at home. We've had our ups and downs all being together, but maybe this is a positive for us because we really have to band together to figure this out and hopefully can come out stronger, despite the situation.



I'm deeply sorry for your loss but relieved she is at peace now. Please accept my deepest condolences.
Hoping everything works out for your husband. I'm really impressed by your go-get-'em attitude in spite of hard times. You will certainly come out stronger as a result because your head's in a good place.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> Thank you all for all the lovely messages. I keep getting blown away by how warm and supportive everyone is. I feel truly lucky, indeed.
> I'm having a bit of a rough time, had a couple of convulsions yesterday, but overall I'm definitely better than I was. More alert and energy is slowly returning. Now if I could smell and taste again, I'd be over the moon! I'm really hopeful that this is the tail end of illness and I'll be back to normalcy soon.
> 
> 
> The bags I'm letting go of are all contemporary/no-brand and not that interesting, I fear. A leather Kenneth Cole bag that was gifted to me 6 years ago and is still in great condition, a Cos leather bag that I used for work and will suit a younger person starting their career, and a handmade bag I picked up in Thailand that I adore but is far too large for my frame so I'd rather someone else enjoys it and I don't hold onto it just out of greed.
> 
> I love that you and your sister are reaching out and helping people. It's such a beautiful sentiment.
> One of my friends on TPF and I were discussing donating before all this craziness started and I was planning to give away 3 of my backpacks. She made the best suggestion ever: fill the backpacks with supplies before I give them out to the homeless. I put it sanitary products, cleansing face wipes, non-perishable food, shampoo, and some chocolate (from memory, there were other bits I can't remember now as this was in late Dec).
> The 3 homeless women I gave them to were overjoyed (with the sanitary products above everything else, surprisingly)!
> Perhaps that will inspire you and your sister as you come up with creative ways to help during this time. I would never have imagined I should fill my bags before donating them, but it worked out so well.
> 
> 
> The doctor I'm seeing is utterly convinced I have it. He said he's seen other covid patients with the same symptoms. I'm not that certain. I know with my medical conditions, even a small cold can turn deadly and give me more severe symptoms than anyone can predict, so to me, this could be anything and I'm okay not knowing either way. I will continue to distance myself, wear masks, sanitize products and wash my hands as if nothing happened because that is the only way I can be sure I'm doing my part to protect others around me.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm deeply sorry for your loss but relieved she is at peace now. Please accept my deepest condolences.
> Hoping everything works out for your husband. I'm really impressed by your go-get-'em attitude in spite of hard times. You will certainly come out stronger as a result because your head's in a good place.


I hope you continue to get better, and quickly. It is my understanding that it is common for people to be sick for over a month or two. I think I would be scared if I had it, and the fear would make it worse.


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> I hope you continue to get better, and quickly. It is my understanding that it is uncommon for people to be sick for over a month or two. I think I would be scared if I had it, and the fear would make it worse.


Thank you so much!
The doc had me trace all the way back to my first symptoms, and counted 16 days of illness as of today. It feels much longer to me. Only 3 or 4 of those days were really frightening and I thought I won't make it. The rest are just hard days, so I feel it will all be okay if I am patient and allow my body to heal at its own pace. I definitely feel improvement in my breathing, the reduced frequency of fevers and the pain and function of my hand is much better.
.
I've been sick with a fever for over a month before, so whilst uncommon it's not unheard of. However, I have aplastic anemia and neutropenia, so lingering illness is expected. My body is weaker than most but I trust it will heal. We're remarkably resilient, us humans, and we can get through a lot if we just hold on.
I learned with my neutropenia diagnosis not to allow fear to factor into things. If I let the condition rule me, I would never, ever do anything because the risk of falling seriously ill is ever-present, even on my medications, so it's easy to just hide yourself in a bubble and succumb to fear. Instead I accepted: I will get sick often and I wait it out until it passes. I find small things to keep me chipper and I tell myself "Tomorrow will be easier, just sleep, get through this day and it will get better". Eventually it turns out to be true.
I am taking the same approach with covid. I'm high-risk, my mum is too, but if we focus on that life would stop (more than it already has). Instead, I do the best I can do and live each moment I have. As someone else said up-thread: we can only focus on what we can control, everything else just has to be released so we don't go crazy.
Places like this forum help tremendously, as it's great for moral support and a bit of fun banter to lift the spirits. 

Also, I _just _caved and ordered a white Hammitt bag. This would be my 3rd from them. 
I absolutely don't need a bag, but I've wanted it for a year and it's being discontinued, so... 
It's being delivered to my home address and I have no idea when I'll be able to travel back home, lol, but there's someone to receive it for me and I'd rather it sits for a while in its own "quarantine" before I touch it, so I'm fine with the delayed gratification.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> Thank you so much!
> The doc had me trace all the way back to my first symptoms, and counted 16 days of illness as of today. It feels much longer to me. Only 3 or 4 of those days were really frightening and I thought I won't make it. The rest are just hard days, so I feel it will all be okay if I am patient and allow my body to heal at its own pace. I definitely feel improvement in my breathing, the reduced frequency of fevers and the pain and function of my hand is much better.
> .
> I've been sick with a fever for over a month before, so whilst uncommon it's not unheard of. However, I have aplastic anemia and neutropenia, so lingering illness is expected. My body is weaker than most but I trust it will heal. We're remarkably resilient, us humans, and we can get through a lot if we just hold on.
> I learned with my neutropenia diagnosis not to allow fear to factor into things. If I let the condition rule me, I would never, ever do anything because the risk of falling seriously ill is ever-present, even on my medications, so it's easy to just hide yourself in a bubble and succumb to fear. Instead I accepted: I will get sick often and I wait it out until it passes. I find small things to keep me chipper and I tell myself "Tomorrow will be easier, just sleep, get through this day and it will get better". Eventually it turns out to be true.
> I am taking the same approach with covid. I'm high-risk, my mum is too, but if we focus on that life would stop (more than it already has). Instead, I do the best I can do and live each moment I have. As someone else said up-thread: we can only focus on what we can control, everything else just has to be released so we don't go crazy.
> Places like this forum help tremendously, as it's great for moral support and a bit of fun banter to lift the spirits.
> 
> Also, I _just _caved and ordered a white Hammitt bag. This would be my 3rd from them.
> I absolutely don't need a bag, but I've wanted it for a year and it's being discontinued, so...
> It's being delivered to my home address and I have no idea when I'll be able to travel back home, lol, but there's someone to receive it for me and I'd rather it sits for a while in its own "quarantine" before I touch it, so I'm fine with the delayed gratification.


Your attitude inspires me. Last year I fell and broke several bones, requiring surgery, and even though a lot of time has passed, sometimes I worry that I'm going to fall again. If I break my hip again, I could likely never get out of a wheelchair.

How exciting to be getting another bag. Since you've wanted it so long, if you don't get it now, you'd regret it. 

I just ordered several long sleeve tee shirts. I've been wearing them so much during stay at home that I decided to upgrade my loungewear wardrobe, getting rid of the old worn out ones. They are inexpensive so why not?


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> Your attitude inspires me. Last year I fell and broke several bones, requiring surgery, and even though a lot of time has passed, sometimes I worry that I'm going to fall again. If I break my hip again, I could likely never get out of a wheelchair.
> 
> How exciting to be getting another bag. Since you've wanted it so long, if you don't get it now, you'd regret it.
> 
> I just ordered several long sleeve tee shirts. I've been wearing them so much during stay at home that I decided to upgrade my loungewear wardrobe, getting rid of the old worn out ones. They are inexpensive so why not?


Oh I love the updated loungewear idea. We're not using much else these days, so adding these tshirts is like adding an essential. 
And yep, you saw my bags in the other thread and I'm happy to be adding the Nash. It's different from my Tony bags and in a different colour, so it fills a good gap. But it has to be my last bag for a while. I really own far too many for my liking.

As for the heavier subject of illness, what I say is nothing inspirational, I assure you. It's the only choice I have: to face the fear otherwise I would be so limited it wouldn't be worth being alive. I'm fortunate also that my mother is very adaptable, so I learned young to not to fight with life but to flow with it. That concept of flowing rather than fighting it has gotten me through a lot of hardships.

I understand your fear of breaking a hip/falling again and I think it is perfectly reasonable. I mentioned before the accident I was in crushed my face and how I still have indents in my face now (so sorry to repeat myself like this). Well, it took a full year before I was _allowed _to eat solid foods after my surgeries because my jaw bones were all broken, but it took *another *full year on top of that until I _could _actually eat because I was too afraid to. I thought if I break my jaw or if my cheekbone were to collapse again from chewing, I can't take another painful surgery in my face, so I stuck to soft foods because it was safer.
It's a very normal fear when you know your body has already been through a lot and you don't want to risk any more damage.
It takes time to heal mentally from a physical trauma, so what you're describing is normal. Be gentle with yourself and remind yourself that once bones calcify, they are stronger than before, so your chances of another break are slimmer. Of course, be cautious overall, but allow your mental healing to happen in its own time as your accident sounds like it was severely painful, so the fear you have is natural.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Wow. That bracelet is an incredible piece, and what a treasure that it was your mother's. She had brilliant taste. It matches beautifully with Acte III.



Thank you Elaine. The same time she bought hers, she bought me an all clear/white/opalescent stone version (rock crystal, moonstone, white spinel etc) - not sure where I've put it but it's around  . She had an incredible eye but then was part of her profession. . 

My friend told me that Act III was totally trippy - so that seems on-theme for my Summer wardrobe.


----------



## papertiger

Rhl2987 said:


> My grandmother passed away over the weekend. She was 96 years old and had been ready to go for almost 2 years. It's sad but we're all happy that she's finally at peace. And we have all been FaceTiming and talking about her and reminiscing. It's an interesting time to experience something like this. She was my husband's and my last living grandparent. Feeling mostly relieved and at peace, rather than deeply sad.
> 
> My husband's company has been laying off a lot of people, so we're just kind of waiting to see what will happen. He received a raise and promotion right before Covid started to impact everything we do. It's just all surreal but we are now truly being affected by what is happening with the economy. He was speaking with another company last year and they finally got in touch and are starting a massive project shortly. Just last week, his contact there said she was setting up interviews for him. So we will see what happens with all of these different things.
> 
> Two not-so-positive updates, but we are all in pretty good spirits at home. We've had our ups and downs all being together, but maybe this is a positive for us because we really have to band together to figure this out and hopefully can come out stronger, despite the situation.



I'm so sorry about your grandmother, but I am glad she's finally at peace  

I'm also very sorry for your situation. I think this pandemic will affect us all in one way or another. Fingers crossed for your DH.


----------



## Vintage Leather

cowgirlsboots said:


> Sorry, I don´t have any idea of what is the top or base note.... I´ve never read into the theory of perfume... silly user...  I have my two favourites and this is it. I will look Berdoues Russkaya Kozha up for sure! Thank-you!


Basically, in perfume, the top note is the first thing you smell as you put it on. As you go through the day, as your skin warms the scent, the mid-note comes forward - what you smell an hour to three after you’ve put on the perfume. And finally, the base note is actually the heaviest scent, and the longest lasting. It’s the last scent to fade. 

Almost all leather perfumes have either the leather scent as the first thing you smell and a floral base, or they have a leather base with floral top notes


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> Thank you all for all the lovely messages. I keep getting blown away by how warm and supportive everyone is. I feel truly lucky, indeed.
> I'm having a bit of a rough time, had a couple of convulsions yesterday, but overall I'm definitely better than I was. More alert and energy is slowly returning. Now if I could smell and taste again, I'd be over the moon! I'm really hopeful that this is the tail end of illness and I'll be back to normalcy soon.
> 
> 
> The bags I'm letting go of are all contemporary/no-brand and not that interesting, I fear. A leather Kenneth Cole bag that was gifted to me 6 years ago and is still in great condition, a Cos leather bag that I used for work and will suit a younger person starting their career, and a handmade bag I picked up in Thailand that I adore but is far too large for my frame so I'd rather someone else enjoys it and I don't hold onto it just out of greed.
> 
> I love that you and your sister are reaching out and helping people. It's such a beautiful sentiment.
> One of my friends on TPF and I were discussing donating before all this craziness started and I was planning to give away 3 of my backpacks. She made the best suggestion ever: fill the backpacks with supplies before I give them out to the homeless. I put it sanitary products, cleansing face wipes, non-perishable food, shampoo, and some chocolate (from memory, there were other bits I can't remember now as this was in late Dec).
> The 3 homeless women I gave them to were overjoyed (with the sanitary products above everything else, surprisingly)!
> Perhaps that will inspire you and your sister as you come up with creative ways to help during this time. I would never have imagined I should fill my bags before donating them, but it worked out so well.
> 
> 
> The doctor I'm seeing is utterly convinced I have it. He said he's seen other covid patients with the same symptoms. I'm not that certain. I know with my medical conditions, even a small cold can turn deadly and give me more severe symptoms than anyone can predict, so to me, this could be anything and I'm okay not knowing either way. I will continue to distance myself, wear masks, sanitize products and wash my hands as if nothing happened because that is the only way I can be sure I'm doing my part to protect others around me.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm deeply sorry for your loss but relieved she is at peace now. Please accept my deepest condolences.
> Hoping everything works out for your husband. I'm really impressed by your go-get-'em attitude in spite of hard times. You will certainly come out stronger as a result because your head's in a good place.


I hope you continue to improve and more rapidly. Convulsions are scary make your your Mom and your Dr. know about them.


----------



## momasaurus

Rhl2987 said:


> Haha, what an odd sign! Are you able to go to the beach or are they closed?


I was just taking a (distanced) walk with a friend. This sign is legendary! And they weren't allowing any parking. Supposedly beaches in my state will open this weekend, but you will not find me there. Many local beaches require town residency (to park), so IDK what the new plan is. I imagine crowds.


----------



## momasaurus

Rhl2987 said:


> My grandmother passed away over the weekend. She was 96 years old and had been ready to go for almost 2 years. It's sad but we're all happy that she's finally at peace. And we have all been FaceTiming and talking about her and reminiscing. It's an interesting time to experience something like this. She was my husband's and my last living grandparent. Feeling mostly relieved and at peace, rather than deeply sad.
> 
> My husband's company has been laying off a lot of people, so we're just kind of waiting to see what will happen. He received a raise and promotion right before Covid started to impact everything we do. It's just all surreal but we are now truly being affected by what is happening with the economy. He was speaking with another company last year and they finally got in touch and are starting a massive project shortly. Just last week, his contact there said she was setting up interviews for him. So we will see what happens with all of these different things.
> 
> Two not-so-positive updates, but we are all in pretty good spirits at home. We've had our ups and downs all being together, but maybe this is a positive for us because we really have to band together to figure this out and hopefully can come out stronger, despite the situation.


You have the best attitude.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Here the golf courses opened on May 4, but the club houses are closed. Mr. PG always plays at the municipal (City-owned) course, and he used to show up without a tee time since he arrives at crack of dawn and plays as a single. Now he needs to call and let them know he's coming, but it's not a big deal. He has to wear a mask, even though there's nobody near him for miles (on Wednesday his tee time is 5:50 AM!). But whatever, he's just so glad to be back on the golf course again!
> 
> How can something be "unprohibited"????? Does that mean you CAN make a u-turn? Thinking someone at City Hall needs to hire a proofreader…


I would feel very odd wearing a mask outdoors with no one around....
That sign has been around for years. It represents (1) Yankee ingenuity (2) Yankee individuality (3) Yankee ignorance.


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> It sounds fabulous, but I fear it´s not in my price range. I didn´t realize Hermes scents were this expensive. Now I understand why my Aunt kept her big bottle of Caleche over decades as a special possession.


Everything is overpriced at Hermes. We just get used to it.  I don't wear much perfume, so I load up on samples, which are pretty easy to get!


----------



## momasaurus

jblended said:


> Thank you all for all the lovely messages. I keep getting blown away by how warm and supportive everyone is. I feel truly lucky, indeed.
> I'm having a bit of a rough time, had a couple of convulsions yesterday, but overall I'm definitely better than I was. More alert and energy is slowly returning. Now if I could smell and taste again, I'd be over the moon! I'm really hopeful that this is the tail end of illness and I'll be back to normalcy soon.
> 
> 
> The bags I'm letting go of are all contemporary/no-brand and not that interesting, I fear. A leather Kenneth Cole bag that was gifted to me 6 years ago and is still in great condition, a Cos leather bag that I used for work and will suit a younger person starting their career, and a handmade bag I picked up in Thailand that I adore but is far too large for my frame so I'd rather someone else enjoys it and I don't hold onto it just out of greed.
> 
> I love that you and your sister are reaching out and helping people. It's such a beautiful sentiment.
> One of my friends on TPF and I were discussing donating before all this craziness started and I was planning to give away 3 of my backpacks. She made the best suggestion ever: fill the backpacks with supplies before I give them out to the homeless. I put it sanitary products, cleansing face wipes, non-perishable food, shampoo, and some chocolate (from memory, there were other bits I can't remember now as this was in late Dec).
> The 3 homeless women I gave them to were overjoyed (with the sanitary products above everything else, surprisingly)!
> Perhaps that will inspire you and your sister as you come up with creative ways to help during this time. I would never have imagined I should fill my bags before donating them, but it worked out so well.
> 
> 
> The doctor I'm seeing is utterly convinced I have it. He said he's seen other covid patients with the same symptoms. I'm not that certain. I know with my medical conditions, even a small cold can turn deadly and give me more severe symptoms than anyone can predict, so to me, this could be anything and I'm okay not knowing either way. I will continue to distance myself, wear masks, sanitize products and wash my hands as if nothing happened because that is the only way I can be sure I'm doing my part to protect others around me.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm deeply sorry for your loss but relieved she is at peace now. Please accept my deepest condolences.
> Hoping everything works out for your husband. I'm really impressed by your go-get-'em attitude in spite of hard times. You will certainly come out stronger as a result because your head's in a good place.


I love your backpack donations! How clever and nice.
So sorry to read about the continuing mystery and worry about your health. I wish you continued strength and clarity as you move through all this!


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> I love that you and your sister are reaching out and helping people. It's such a beautiful sentiment.
> One of my friends on TPF and I were discussing donating before all this craziness started and I was planning to give away 3 of my backpacks. She made the best suggestion ever: fill the backpacks with supplies before I give them out to the homeless. I put it sanitary products, cleansing face wipes, non-perishable food, shampoo, and some chocolate (from memory, there were other bits I can't remember now as this was in late Dec).
> The 3 homeless women I gave them to were overjoyed (with the sanitary products above everything else, surprisingly)!
> Perhaps that will inspire you and your sister as you come up with creative ways to help during this time. I would never have imagined I should fill my bags before donating them, but it worked out so well.


I just love this idea! How creative and loving.

Yes, I've heard that sanitary products are the most important to women who are homeless. Women in jail or prison, as well, which I find shocking that the facility would not provide sufficient of these. I generally donate disposable items to battered women's shelters, but I had never thought of sanitary supplies. I certainly will in the future. 
And of course a bit of chocolate never goes amiss to any of us!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Thank you Elaine. The same time she bought hers, she bought me an all clear/white/opalescent stone version (rock crystal, moonstone, white spinel etc) - not sure where I've put it but it's around  . She had an incredible eye but then was part of her profession. .
> 
> *My friend told me that Act III was totally trippy - so that seems on-theme for my Summer wardrobe*.


Right on… light some candles and channel Melanie!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> I would feel very odd wearing a mask outdoors with no one around....
> That sign has been around for years. It represents *(1) Yankee ingenuity (2) Yankee individuality (3) Yankee ignorance.*


HAH!


----------



## ElainePG

So excited that my sea glass necklace is finally here. In February, before everything changed, Mr. PG and I took a trip up the coast to a deserted beach to hunt for sea glass. We only found a few tiny pieces (turns out that sea glass is quite scarce) but two were real treasures: a blue piece and a multicolored one. I had been in touch with a jeweler in Washington State who makes jewelry from sea glass, so at the end of February I mailed off my two precious bits of glass.

And then everything went on lockdown. Including the jeweler!  Poor thing… her studio was open, but none of her staff could come to work. So she was doing all the jewelry-making by herself, plus running the administrative end of her business, plus being a Mom to two teenagers, plus trying to keep it together as we all are doing.

However, the necklace finally arrived yesterday, and I am thrilled. What makes it particularly special is that Mr. PG found the blue piece, and I found the multicolored one, so it truly represents a team effort. 

Here it is, paired with my Hermès Plumes en Fete scarf.



And a closeup, with my Ananda Khalasa hand-painted Plum Blossom earrings.


----------



## Rhl2987

jblended said:


> One of my friends on TPF and I were discussing donating before all this craziness started and I was planning to give away 3 of my backpacks. She made the best suggestion ever: fill the backpacks with supplies before I give them out to the homeless. I put it sanitary products, cleansing face wipes, non-perishable food, shampoo, and some chocolate (from memory, there were other bits I can't remember now as this was in late Dec).
> The 3 homeless women I gave them to were overjoyed (with the sanitary products above everything else, surprisingly)!
> Perhaps that will inspire you and your sister as you come up with creative ways to help during this time. I would never have imagined I should fill my bags before donating them, but it worked out so well.
> 
> 
> The doctor I'm seeing is utterly convinced I have it. He said he's seen other covid patients with the same symptoms. I'm not that certain. I know with my medical conditions, even a small cold can turn deadly and give me more severe symptoms than anyone can predict, so to me, this could be anything and I'm okay not knowing either way. I will continue to distance myself, wear masks, sanitize products and wash my hands as if nothing happened because that is the only way I can be sure I'm doing my part to protect others around me.


Your idea is so wonderful. I love that you did that and I can only imagine how appreciated it was. It was so thoughtful to make it more than just the bag. 

Again, I'm so glad you're doing better and thank you for doing your part to help protect others. In my mind, you made it through Covid! It's so impressive, not the least of all because of your medical conditions.


----------



## Rhl2987

jblended said:


> Thank you so much!
> The doc had me trace all the way back to my first symptoms, and counted 16 days of illness as of today. It feels much longer to me. Only 3 or 4 of those days were really frightening and I thought I won't make it. The rest are just hard days, so I feel it will all be okay if I am patient and allow my body to heal at its own pace. I definitely feel improvement in my breathing, the reduced frequency of fevers and the pain and function of my hand is much better.
> .
> I've been sick with a fever for over a month before, so whilst uncommon it's not unheard of. However, I have aplastic anemia and neutropenia, so lingering illness is expected. My body is weaker than most but I trust it will heal. We're remarkably resilient, us humans, and we can get through a lot if we just hold on.
> I learned with my neutropenia diagnosis not to allow fear to factor into things. If I let the condition rule me, I would never, ever do anything because the risk of falling seriously ill is ever-present, even on my medications, so it's easy to just hide yourself in a bubble and succumb to fear. Instead I accepted: I will get sick often and I wait it out until it passes. I find small things to keep me chipper and I tell myself "Tomorrow will be easier, just sleep, get through this day and it will get better". Eventually it turns out to be true.
> I am taking the same approach with covid. I'm high-risk, my mum is too, but if we focus on that life would stop (more than it already has). Instead, I do the best I can do and live each moment I have. As someone else said up-thread: we can only focus on what we can control, everything else just has to be released so we don't go crazy.
> Places like this forum help tremendously, as it's great for moral support and a bit of fun banter to lift the spirits.
> 
> Also, I _just _caved and ordered a white Hammitt bag. This would be my 3rd from them.
> I absolutely don't need a bag, but I've wanted it for a year and it's being discontinued, so...
> It's being delivered to my home address and I have no idea when I'll be able to travel back home, lol, but there's someone to receive it for me and I'd rather it sits for a while in its own "quarantine" before I touch it, so I'm fine with the delayed gratification.


You do so much to boost morale and spread cheer and a good attitude here! We're all thankful for you.


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> Your attitude inspires me. Last year I fell and broke several bones, requiring surgery, and even though a lot of time has passed, sometimes I worry that I'm going to fall again. If I break my hip again, I could likely never get out of a wheelchair.
> 
> How exciting to be getting another bag. Since you've wanted it so long, if you don't get it now, you'd regret it.
> 
> I just ordered several long sleeve tee shirts. I've been wearing them so much during stay at home that I decided to upgrade my loungewear wardrobe, getting rid of the old worn out ones. They are inexpensive so why not?


I should do this too! I want to get a nice sweatshirt and sweatpants set, or shorts and top. I have so many worn out pajamas!


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> So excited that my sea glass necklace is finally here. In February, before everything changed, Mr. PG and I took a trip up the coast to a deserted beach to hunt for sea glass. We only found a few tiny pieces (turns out that sea glass is quite scarce) but two were real treasures: a blue piece and a multicolored one. I had been in touch with a jeweler in Washington State who makes jewelry from sea glass, so at the end of February I mailed off my two precious bits of glass.
> 
> And then everything went on lockdown. Including the jeweler!  Poor thing… her studio was open, but none of her staff could come to work. So she was doing all the jewelry-making by herself, plus running the administrative end of her business, plus being a Mom to two teenagers, plus trying to keep it together as we all are doing.
> 
> However, the necklace finally arrived yesterday, and I am thrilled. What makes it particularly special is that Mr. PG found the blue piece, and I found the multicolored one, so it truly represents a team effort.
> 
> Here it is, paired with my Hermès Plumes en Fete scarf.
> View attachment 4734728
> 
> 
> And a closeup, with my Ananda Khalasa hand-painted Plum Blossom earrings.
> View attachment 4734729


That is all so beautiful!! My MIL is addicted to hunting for sea glass. Prior to Covid she was making my FIL drive hours to take her sea glass hunting on all the beaches on the East Coast, haha. This would be such an amazingly wonderful gift for her. I love what you created!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> So excited that my sea glass necklace is finally here. In February, before everything changed, Mr. PG and I took a trip up the coast to a deserted beach to hunt for sea glass. We only found a few tiny pieces (turns out that sea glass is quite scarce) but two were real treasures: a blue piece and a multicolored one. I had been in touch with a jeweler in Washington State who makes jewelry from sea glass, so at the end of February I mailed off my two precious bits of glass.
> 
> And then everything went on lockdown. Including the jeweler!  Poor thing… her studio was open, but none of her staff could come to work. So she was doing all the jewelry-making by herself, plus running the administrative end of her business, plus being a Mom to two teenagers, plus trying to keep it together as we all are doing.
> 
> However, the necklace finally arrived yesterday, and I am thrilled. What makes it particularly special is that Mr. PG found the blue piece, and I found the multicolored one, so it truly represents a team effort.
> 
> Here it is, paired with my Hermès Plumes en Fete scarf.
> View attachment 4734728
> 
> 
> And a closeup, with my Ananda Khalasa hand-painted Plum Blossom earrings.
> View attachment 4734729


What a lovely story and a beautiful treasure! It matches beautifully with your Plumes en Fete!


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> That is all so beautiful!! My MIL is addicted to hunting for sea glass. Prior to Covid she was making my FIL drive hours to take her sea glass hunting on all the beaches on the East Coast, haha. This would be such an amazingly wonderful gift for her. I love what you created!


Thank you. 
I agree, your MIL would probably love a custom-made piece of sea glass jewelry! I'll DM the jewelr's name to you, in case you want to send it along to your MIL. It may be a fun "pandemic project" for her: sorting through her existing collection of sea glass and finding one or two pieces to transform!)


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> What a lovely story and a beautiful treasure! It matches beautifully with your Plumes en Fete!


Thank you! It was fun to study the pendant, then study my scarf collection, and find a match.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> So excited that my sea glass necklace is finally here. In February, before everything changed, Mr. PG and I took a trip up the coast to a deserted beach to hunt for sea glass. We only found a few tiny pieces (turns out that sea glass is quite scarce) but two were real treasures: a blue piece and a multicolored one. I had been in touch with a jeweler in Washington State who makes jewelry from sea glass, so at the end of February I mailed off my two precious bits of glass.
> 
> And then everything went on lockdown. Including the jeweler!  Poor thing… her studio was open, but none of her staff could come to work. So she was doing all the jewelry-making by herself, plus running the administrative end of her business, plus being a Mom to two teenagers, plus trying to keep it together as we all are doing.
> 
> However, the necklace finally arrived yesterday, and I am thrilled. What makes it particularly special is that Mr. PG found the blue piece, and I found the multicolored one, so it truly represents a team effort.
> 
> Here it is, paired with my Hermès Plumes en Fete scarf.
> View attachment 4734728
> 
> 
> And a closeup, with my Ananda Khalasa hand-painted Plum Blossom earrings.
> View attachment 4734729


That is truly lovely - both in your story and in the memories you have of it.


----------



## keodi

ElainePG said:


> So excited that my sea glass necklace is finally here. In February, before everything changed, Mr. PG and I took a trip up the coast to a deserted beach to hunt for sea glass. We only found a few tiny pieces (turns out that sea glass is quite scarce) but two were real treasures: a blue piece and a multicolored one. I had been in touch with a jeweler in Washington State who makes jewelry from sea glass, so at the end of February I mailed off my two precious bits of glass.
> 
> And then everything went on lockdown. Including the jeweler!  Poor thing… her studio was open, but none of her staff could come to work. So she was doing all the jewelry-making by herself, plus running the administrative end of her business, plus being a Mom to two teenagers, plus trying to keep it together as we all are doing.
> 
> However, the necklace finally arrived yesterday, and I am thrilled. What makes it particularly special is that Mr. PG found the blue piece, and I found the multicolored one, so it truly represents a team effort.
> 
> Here it is, paired with my Hermès Plumes en Fete scarf.
> View attachment 4734728
> 
> 
> And a closeup, with my Ananda Khalasa hand-painted Plum Blossom earrings.
> View attachment 4734729


Your necklace is beautiful! it looks great with your Plumes en Fete scarf!


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> Thank you so much!
> The doc had me trace all the way back to my first symptoms, and counted 16 days of illness as of today. It feels much longer to me. Only 3 or 4 of those days were really frightening and I thought I won't make it. The rest are just hard days, so I feel it will all be okay if I am patient and allow my body to heal at its own pace. I definitely feel improvement in my breathing, the reduced frequency of fevers and the pain and function of my hand is much better.
> .
> I've been sick with a fever for over a month before, so whilst uncommon it's not unheard of. However, I have aplastic anemia and neutropenia, so lingering illness is expected. My body is weaker than most but I trust it will heal. We're remarkably resilient, us humans, and we can get through a lot if we just hold on.
> I learned with my neutropenia diagnosis not to allow fear to factor into things. If I let the condition rule me, I would never, ever do anything because the risk of falling seriously ill is ever-present, even on my medications, so it's easy to just hide yourself in a bubble and succumb to fear. Instead I accepted: I will get sick often and I wait it out until it passes. I find small things to keep me chipper and I tell myself "Tomorrow will be easier, just sleep, get through this day and it will get better". Eventually it turns out to be true.
> I am taking the same approach with covid. I'm high-risk, my mum is too, but if we focus on that life would stop (more than it already has). Instead, I do the best I can do and live each moment I have. As someone else said up-thread: we can only focus on what we can control, everything else just has to be released so we don't go crazy.
> Places like this forum help tremendously, as it's great for moral support and a bit of fun banter to lift the spirits.
> 
> Also, I _just _caved and ordered a white Hammitt bag. This would be my 3rd from them.
> I absolutely don't need a bag, but I've wanted it for a year and it's being discontinued, so...
> It's being delivered to my home address and I have no idea when I'll be able to travel back home, lol, but there's someone to receive it for me and I'd rather it sits for a while in its own "quarantine" before I touch it, so I'm fine with the delayed gratification.


Did you get the white one with the red zipper? I bought the small Tony in Black with brushed steel hardware.


----------



## Kimbashop

cowgirlsboots said:


> I hear you about all the strange ingredients. Maybe opting for the pure and all natural Ballistol was a good decision. I use this oil for many purposes- cleaning off rust, preserving metal, lubricating metal components, treating my hands when they are all dried out, cleaning and preserving old pram leathers, even those that are badly covered in mould... so far it has always worked.
> It makes the colour of the leather darker, though.
> 
> Here is the Spy this morning:
> 
> View attachment 4731909
> View attachment 4731910


It turned out beautifully. Wow!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> So excited that my sea glass necklace is finally here. In February, before everything changed, Mr. PG and I took a trip up the coast to a deserted beach to hunt for sea glass. We only found a few tiny pieces (turns out that sea glass is quite scarce) but two were real treasures: a blue piece and a multicolored one. I had been in touch with a jeweler in Washington State who makes jewelry from sea glass, so at the end of February I mailed off my two precious bits of glass.
> 
> And then everything went on lockdown. Including the jeweler!  Poor thing… her studio was open, but none of her staff could come to work. So she was doing all the jewelry-making by herself, plus running the administrative end of her business, plus being a Mom to two teenagers, plus trying to keep it together as we all are doing.
> 
> However, the necklace finally arrived yesterday, and I am thrilled. What makes it particularly special is that Mr. PG found the blue piece, and I found the multicolored one, so it truly represents a team effort.
> 
> Here it is, paired with my Hermès Plumes en Fete scarf.
> View attachment 4734728
> 
> 
> And a closeup, with my Ananda Khalasa hand-painted Plum Blossom earrings.
> View attachment 4734729


I love the modern design of the necklace. It looks fantastic with your scarf too.


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> So excited that my sea glass necklace is finally here. In February, before everything changed, Mr. PG and I took a trip up the coast to a deserted beach to hunt for sea glass. We only found a few tiny pieces (turns out that sea glass is quite scarce) but two were real treasures: a blue piece and a multicolored one. I had been in touch with a jeweler in Washington State who makes jewelry from sea glass, so at the end of February I mailed off my two precious bits of glass.
> 
> And then everything went on lockdown. Including the jeweler!  Poor thing… her studio was open, but none of her staff could come to work. So she was doing all the jewelry-making by herself, plus running the administrative end of her business, plus being a Mom to two teenagers, plus trying to keep it together as we all are doing.
> 
> However, the necklace finally arrived yesterday, and I am thrilled. What makes it particularly special is that Mr. PG found the blue piece, and I found the multicolored one, so it truly represents a team effort.
> 
> Here it is, paired with my Hermès Plumes en Fete scarf.
> View attachment 4734728
> 
> 
> And a closeup, with my Ananda Khalasa hand-painted Plum Blossom earrings.
> View attachment 4734729


This is just gorgeous!! And a greaf story behind it!


----------



## Kimbashop

ElainePG said:


> So excited that my sea glass necklace is finally here. In February, before everything changed, Mr. PG and I took a trip up the coast to a deserted beach to hunt for sea glass. We only found a few tiny pieces (turns out that sea glass is quite scarce) but two were real treasures: a blue piece and a multicolored one. I had been in touch with a jeweler in Washington State who makes jewelry from sea glass, so at the end of February I mailed off my two precious bits of glass.
> 
> And then everything went on lockdown. Including the jeweler!  Poor thing… her studio was open, but none of her staff could come to work. So she was doing all the jewelry-making by herself, plus running the administrative end of her business, plus being a Mom to two teenagers, plus trying to keep it together as we all are doing.
> 
> However, the necklace finally arrived yesterday, and I am thrilled. What makes it particularly special is that Mr. PG found the blue piece, and I found the multicolored one, so it truly represents a team effort.
> 
> Here it is, paired with my Hermès Plumes en Fete scarf.
> View attachment 4734728
> 
> 
> And a closeup, with my Ananda Khalasa hand-painted Plum Blossom earrings.
> View attachment 4734729


How lovely, and what a wonderful story. I grew up on the east coast collecting sea glass on cape cod, and there are many artists there who turn it into jewelry. Your piece, though, is really creative and dramatic, far more so than what I usually see done.


----------



## Kimbashop

Rhl2987 said:


> My grandmother passed away over the weekend. She was 96 years old and had been ready to go for almost 2 years. It's sad but we're all happy that she's finally at peace. And we have all been FaceTiming and talking about her and reminiscing. It's an interesting time to experience something like this. She was my husband's and my last living grandparent. Feeling mostly relieved and at peace, rather than deeply sad.
> 
> My husband's company has been laying off a lot of people, so we're just kind of waiting to see what will happen. He received a raise and promotion right before Covid started to impact everything we do. It's just all surreal but we are now truly being affected by what is happening with the economy. He was speaking with another company last year and they finally got in touch and are starting a massive project shortly. Just last week, his contact there said she was setting up interviews for him. So we will see what happens with all of these different things.
> 
> Two not-so-positive updates, but we are all in pretty good spirits at home. We've had our ups and downs all being together, but maybe this is a positive for us because we really have to band together to figure this out and hopefully can come out stronger, despite the situation.


I'm very sorry to hear about the loss of your grandmother, and at a time when family members are restricted from comforting one another and grieving together. These are such uncertain times and I'm sorry, also, to hear of your husband's situation-- the not knowing is perhaps the worst state of mind and being.


----------



## Kimbashop

jblended said:


> Thank you all for all the lovely messages. I keep getting blown away by how warm and supportive everyone is. I feel truly lucky, indeed.
> I'm having a bit of a rough time, had a couple of convulsions yesterday, but overall I'm definitely better than I was. More alert and energy is slowly returning. Now if I could smell and taste again, I'd be over the moon! I'm really hopeful that this is the tail end of illness and I'll be back to normalcy soon.
> 
> 
> The bags I'm letting go of are all contemporary/no-brand and not that interesting, I fear. A leather Kenneth Cole bag that was gifted to me 6 years ago and is still in great condition, a Cos leather bag that I used for work and will suit a younger person starting their career, and a handmade bag I picked up in Thailand that I adore but is far too large for my frame so I'd rather someone else enjoys it and I don't hold onto it just out of greed.
> 
> I love that you and your sister are reaching out and helping people. It's such a beautiful sentiment.
> One of my friends on TPF and I were discussing donating before all this craziness started and I was planning to give away 3 of my backpacks. She made the best suggestion ever: fill the backpacks with supplies before I give them out to the homeless. I put it sanitary products, cleansing face wipes, non-perishable food, shampoo, and some chocolate (from memory, there were other bits I can't remember now as this was in late Dec).
> The 3 homeless women I gave them to were overjoyed (with the sanitary products above everything else, surprisingly)!
> Perhaps that will inspire you and your sister as you come up with creative ways to help during this time. I would never have imagined I should fill my bags before donating them, but it worked out so well.
> 
> 
> The doctor I'm seeing is utterly convinced I have it. He said he's seen other covid patients with the same symptoms. I'm not that certain. I know with my medical conditions, even a small cold can turn deadly and give me more severe symptoms than anyone can predict, so to me, this could be anything and I'm okay not knowing either way. I will continue to distance myself, wear masks, sanitize products and wash my hands as if nothing happened because that is the only way I can be sure I'm doing my part to protect others around me.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm deeply sorry for your loss but relieved she is at peace now. Please accept my deepest condolences.
> Hoping everything works out for your husband. I'm really impressed by your go-get-'em attitude in spite of hard times. You will certainly come out stronger as a result because your head's in a good place.


I hope you continue to get better. What an ordeal you have been through!
Your backpack giveaway project has inspired me as it is such a lovely, generous thing to do. I have many bags that could be loved and used by other people, and at the moment I'm not convinced that selling them is the answer. Perhaps giving them, filled with goodies as you did, is the way to go.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> So excited that my sea glass necklace is finally here. In February, before everything changed, Mr. PG and I took a trip up the coast to a deserted beach to hunt for sea glass. We only found a few tiny pieces (turns out that sea glass is quite scarce) but two were real treasures: a blue piece and a multicolored one. I had been in touch with a jeweler in Washington State who makes jewelry from sea glass, so at the end of February I mailed off my two precious bits of glass.
> 
> And then everything went on lockdown. Including the jeweler!  Poor thing… her studio was open, but none of her staff could come to work. So she was doing all the jewelry-making by herself, plus running the administrative end of her business, plus being a Mom to two teenagers, plus trying to keep it together as we all are doing.
> 
> However, the necklace finally arrived yesterday, and I am thrilled. What makes it particularly special is that Mr. PG found the blue piece, and I found the multicolored one, so it truly represents a team effort.
> 
> Here it is, paired with my Hermès Plumes en Fete scarf.
> View attachment 4734728
> 
> 
> And a closeup, with my Ananda Khalasa hand-painted Plum Blossom earrings.
> View attachment 4734729


What a special piece! The items you had a part in creating always mean the most. I once had a bracelet made from stones we mined.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Thank you so much!
> The doc had me trace all the way back to my first symptoms, and counted 16 days of illness as of today. It feels much longer to me. Only 3 or 4 of those days were really frightening and I thought I won't make it. The rest are just hard days, so I feel it will all be okay if I am patient and allow my body to heal at its own pace. I definitely feel improvement in my breathing, the reduced frequency of fevers and the pain and function of my hand is much better.
> .
> I've been sick with a fever for over a month before, so whilst uncommon it's not unheard of. However, I have aplastic anemia and neutropenia, so lingering illness is expected. My body is weaker than most but I trust it will heal. We're remarkably resilient, us humans, and we can get through a lot if we just hold on.
> I learned with my neutropenia diagnosis not to allow fear to factor into things. If I let the condition rule me, I would never, ever do anything because the risk of falling seriously ill is ever-present, even on my medications, so it's easy to just hide yourself in a bubble and succumb to fear. Instead I accepted: I will get sick often and I wait it out until it passes. I find small things to keep me chipper and I tell myself "Tomorrow will be easier, just sleep, get through this day and it will get better". Eventually it turns out to be true.
> I am taking the same approach with covid. I'm high-risk, my mum is too, but if we focus on that life would stop (more than it already has). Instead, I do the best I can do and live each moment I have. As someone else said up-thread: we can only focus on what we can control, everything else just has to be released so we don't go crazy.
> Places like this forum help tremendously, as it's great for moral support and a bit of fun banter to lift the spirits.
> 
> Also, I _just _caved and ordered a white Hammitt bag. This would be my 3rd from them.
> I absolutely don't need a bag, but I've wanted it for a year and it's being discontinued, so...
> It's being delivered to my home address and I have no idea when I'll be able to travel back home, lol, but there's someone to receive it for me and I'd rather it sits for a while in its own "quarantine" before I touch it, so I'm fine with the delayed gratification.



Your positive attitude is highly inspiring! Keep it up! Get well soon!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Vintage Leather said:


> Basically, in perfume, the top note is the first thing you smell as you put it on. As you go through the day, as your skin warms the scent, the mid-note comes forward - what you smell an hour to three after you’ve put on the perfume. And finally, the base note is actually the heaviest scent, and the longest lasting. It’s the last scent to fade.
> 
> Almost all leather perfumes have either the leather scent as the first thing you smell and a floral base, or they have a leather base with floral top notes




Thank-you so much for the great explanation! I think what I´m looking for is a warm, heavy leather mid-note to base then.
I´ve never ventured into the theory of perfumes. My choices are instinctive- love or hate, there´s no in between as the slightest component I dislike makes me feel uncomfortable and I have to scrub the scent in question off.
I only own two scents I wear at the moment: Eisenberg J´ose and Y for men by YSL. Both were love at first sniff and the love lasted and intensified the longer I wore them.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

momasaurus said:


> Everything is overpriced at Hermes. We just get used to it.  I don't wear much perfume, so I load up on samples, which are pretty easy to get!



Oh, I´d love to live in a place where it was easy to get perfume samples...  we are in the back of beyond here... all perfume I want has to be bought online...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> So excited that my sea glass necklace is finally here. In February, before everything changed, Mr. PG and I took a trip up the coast to a deserted beach to hunt for sea glass. We only found a few tiny pieces (turns out that sea glass is quite scarce) but two were real treasures: a blue piece and a multicolored one. I had been in touch with a jeweler in Washington State who makes jewelry from sea glass, so at the end of February I mailed off my two precious bits of glass.
> 
> And then everything went on lockdown. Including the jeweler!  Poor thing… her studio was open, but none of her staff could come to work. So she was doing all the jewelry-making by herself, plus running the administrative end of her business, plus being a Mom to two teenagers, plus trying to keep it together as we all are doing.
> 
> However, the necklace finally arrived yesterday, and I am thrilled. What makes it particularly special is that Mr. PG found the blue piece, and I found the multicolored one, so it truly represents a team effort.
> 
> Here it is, paired with my Hermès Plumes en Fete scarf.
> View attachment 4734728
> 
> 
> And a closeup, with my Ananda Khalasa hand-painted Plum Blossom earrings.
> View attachment 4734729



Your seaglass necklace is adorable! I´m drooling!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> What a special piece! The items you had a part in creating always mean the most. I once had a bracelet made from stones we mined.


I have a necklace I made out of a leather strap and a pebble that looks like an eye bound in silver wire. My beloved friend the old Greek cobbler in whom´s workshop I spent many lunchbreaks chatting, learning about cobbling from watching and sharing his wife´s fabulous Greek cooking brought it to me from a holiday at home in Greece many years ago.


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> I hope you continue to improve and more rapidly. Convulsions are scary make your your Mom and your Dr. know about them.


Thank you. Don't worry, they are well aware- I had one whilst with the doctor. It's actually one of the reasons he thinks I caught Covid; he said 60% of patients with covid that he has seen have had convulsions like mine.


ElainePG said:


> So excited that my sea glass necklace is finally here.


Echoing everyone else here: such a lovely piece! 


Rhl2987 said:


> You do so much to boost morale and spread cheer and a good attitude here! We're all thankful for you.


Please don't say things like that! It makes me blush something fierce! I don't deserve such high praise, and it is, in fact, you guys who boost morale and make life sweeter for me. 


dcooney4 said:


> Did you get the white one with the red zipper? I bought the small Tony in Black with brushed steel hardware.


Yep, I got the white Nash with the red zipper! I adore my Hammitt bags and that particular one was on my wishlist for ages. I figured I'd regret not getting it as it's being discontinued, so I bought it just hours before the sale ended and it got pulled from the website. 
Attached is a pic of the two Hammitts I already own that I posted elsewhere on the forum. 
Great choice of black with silver/steel hw. I'm certain you'll love it. I always wanted silver but I usually buy in-store from a local boutique, and they always have Pewter bags with silver hw, never the black with silver. I don't like that pewter colour IRL- it's a bit of a muddy-beige and I think the name is misleading. But my next bag from them will be with silver hw for sure. Enjoy your beauty when you get it! Please post pics of it!  

@cowgirlsboots I missed it the first time. Your spy turned out gorgeous! Well done! 

I think I may have missed a few people whilst I was going through the thread quoting, but thanks to all of you for your lovely messages of support. I'm definitely over the hump and feeling a lot more alive! I'm seeing the doctor tomorrow and that should be my last appointment with him. 

By the way, I figured out how I got sick in spite of precautions. During one of the hospital appointments for my mother, the elastic on my mask snapped (the bit that goes around your ears) and my mask fell off. A nurse promptly got me another mask to put on, but I was sitting in the waiting room (with 2 other people, sitting on the opposite side away from me) for a few mins sans mask. So, I think that's where I caught whatever this is. I'd completely forgotten this until my mother reminded me.

As ever, stay safe and happy, one and all. And someone eat a yummy meal for me: I still can't taste a thing and I miss food!


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> Thank you. Don't worry, they are well aware- I had one whilst with the doctor. It's actually one of the reasons he thinks I caught Covid; he said 60% of patients with covid that he has seen have had convulsions like mine.
> 
> Echoing everyone else here: such a lovely piece!
> 
> Please don't say things like that! It makes me blush something fierce! I don't deserve such high praise, and it is, in fact, you guys who boost morale and make life sweeter for me.
> 
> Yep, I got the white Nash with the red zipper! I adore my Hammitt bags and that particular one was on my wishlist for ages. I figured I'd regret not getting it as it's being discontinued, so I bought it just hours before the sale ended and it got pulled from the website.
> Attached is a pic of the two Hammitts I already own that I posted elsewhere on the forum.
> Great choice of black with silver/steel hw. I'm certain you'll love it. I always wanted silver but I usually buy in-store from a local boutique, and they always have Pewter bags with silver hw, never the black with silver. I don't like that pewter colour IRL- it's a bit of a muddy-beige and I think the name is misleading. But my next bag from them will be with silver hw for sure. Enjoy your beauty when you get it! Please post pics of it!
> 
> @cowgirlsboots I missed it the first time. Your spy turned out gorgeous! Well done!
> 
> I think I may have missed a few people whilst I was going through the thread quoting, but thanks to all of you for your lovely messages of support. I'm definitely over the hump and feeling a lot more alive! I'm seeing the doctor tomorrow and that should be my last appointment with him.
> 
> By the way, I figured out how I got sick in spite of precautions. During one of the hospital appointments for my mother, the elastic on my mask snapped (the bit that goes around your ears) and my mask fell off. A nurse promptly got me another mask to put on, but I was sitting in the waiting room (with 2 other people, sitting on the opposite side away from me) for a few mins sans mask. So, I think that's where I caught whatever this is. I'd completely forgotten this until my mother reminded me.
> 
> As ever, stay safe and happy, one and all. And someone eat a yummy meal for me: I still can't taste a thing and I miss food!


Oh gosh, losing my sense of taste would make me sad. I'm still amazed that I didn't eat more than a few bites when I was in the hospital for 5 days after my accident. I wasn't hungry at all, all that time. Last November I had a bad virus. I hardly ate anything then either. I wish I could remember if I lost my sense of taste then. Between the two things, I lost 27 pounds.


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> Oh gosh, losing my sense of taste would make me sad. I'm still amazed that I didn't eat more than a few bites when I was in the hospital for 5 days after my accident. I wasn't hungry at all, all that time. Last November I had a bad virus. I hardly ate anything then either. I wish I could remember if I lost my sense of taste then. Between the two things, I lost 27 pounds.


Yikes! 27lbs is a lot! You must have felt so weak after losing that much weight. I can't even imagine. 
I've lost 5kgs in a week with this. I can't eat. I'm forcing myself to drink tons of fluids just to keep my fever at bay, but there's no appetite at all. I'm hoping it returns once my sense of smell comes back. Taste is determined by smell, isn't it?


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> Yikes! 27lbs is a lot! You must have felt so weak after losing that much weight. I can't even imagine.
> I've lost 5kgs in a week with this. I can't eat. I'm forcing myself to drink tons of fluids just to keep my fever at bay, but there's no appetite at all. I'm hoping it returns once my sense of smell comes back. Taste is determined by smell, isn't it?


I think smell plays a big part. I just thought it was so weird that I could go that long without eating and without feeling hungry. It was totally unappealing to put anything in my mouth, even things I usually love. I wish I could remember if I could smell or taste. That would explain it. I was thinking that if they could bottle whatever was happening to me regarding my appetite, it would make a great diet drug!

I was very weak. I lost a lot of muscle tone after the accident which made it even worse. I had limited mobility for several months. The illness was 4 months after the accident. I think I lost 17 pounds from the accident and the aftermath and the rest from the illness.


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> I think smell plays a big part. I just thought it was so weird that I could go that long without eating and without feeling hungry. It was totally unappealing to put anything in my mouth, even things I usually love. I wish I could remember if I could smell or taste. That would explain it. I was thinking that if they could bottle whatever was happening to me regarding my appetite, it would make a great diet drug!
> 
> I was very weak. I lost a lot of muscle tone after the accident which made it even worse. I had limited mobility for several months. The illness was 4 months after the accident. I think I lost 17 pounds from the accident and the aftermath and the rest from the illness.


I think that loss of appetite after your surgery may also have been from the medications you were on. My post-operative meds did that to me after my accident, too. But that infection you got after sounds like it was as intense as the accident itself. 
Muscle atrophy is a real problem. I went from 46kgs at the time of my accident to 41kgs and they put an NG tube in me to feed me back up. Even with a relatively small weight loss (only 5kgs), I still lost a ton of muscle and was too weak to open up a bottle of water on my own. So, I truly cannot imagine how weak you would have felt losing that much muscle.
I had to gain weight before every subsequent surgery to prevent getting that light again, but even with that, I still never felt like I regained any physical strength. It takes a long time to build that back up once you've been out of commission for a while. I imagine you felt that, too...just generally weaker than before it happened.
You're so strong to get through all that, I'm so glad you're done with all that now and it's just a bad memory.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I think smell plays a big part. I just thought it was so weird that I could go that long without eating and without feeling hungry. It was totally unappealing to put anything in my mouth, even things I usually love. I wish I could remember if I could smell or taste. That would explain it. I was thinking that if they could bottle whatever was happening to me regarding my appetite, it would make a great diet drug!
> 
> I was very weak. I lost a lot of muscle tone after the accident which made it even worse. I had limited mobility for several months. The illness was 4 months after the accident. I think I lost 17 pounds from the accident and the aftermath and the rest from the illness.


Glad to here you are able to eat now. That is quite scary.


----------



## msd_bags

jblended said:


> Thank you. Don't worry, they are well aware- I had one whilst with the doctor. It's actually one of the reasons he thinks I caught Covid; he said 60% of patients with covid that he has seen have had convulsions like mine.
> 
> Echoing everyone else here: such a lovely piece!
> 
> Please don't say things like that! It makes me blush something fierce! I don't deserve such high praise, and it is, in fact, you guys who boost morale and make life sweeter for me.
> 
> Yep, I got the white Nash with the red zipper! I adore my Hammitt bags and that particular one was on my wishlist for ages. I figured I'd regret not getting it as it's being discontinued, so I bought it just hours before the sale ended and it got pulled from the website.
> Attached is a pic of the two Hammitts I already own that I posted elsewhere on the forum.
> Great choice of black with silver/steel hw. I'm certain you'll love it. I always wanted silver but I usually buy in-store from a local boutique, and they always have Pewter bags with silver hw, never the black with silver. I don't like that pewter colour IRL- it's a bit of a muddy-beige and I think the name is misleading. But my next bag from them will be with silver hw for sure. Enjoy your beauty when you get it! Please post pics of it!
> 
> @cowgirlsboots I missed it the first time. Your spy turned out gorgeous! Well done!
> 
> I think I may have missed a few people whilst I was going through the thread quoting, but thanks to all of you for your lovely messages of support. I'm definitely over the hump and feeling a lot more alive! I'm seeing the doctor tomorrow and that should be my last appointment with him.
> 
> By the way, I figured out how I got sick in spite of precautions. During one of the hospital appointments for my mother, the elastic on my mask snapped (the bit that goes around your ears) and my mask fell off. A nurse promptly got me another mask to put on, but I was sitting in the waiting room (with 2 other people, sitting on the opposite side away from me) for a few mins sans mask. So, I think that's where I caught whatever this is. I'd completely forgotten this until my mother reminded me.
> 
> As ever, stay safe and happy, one and all. And someone eat a yummy meal for me: I still can't taste a thing and I miss food!


These are nice bags!! Black and red contrast!

It’s scary that you were out of mask for a few minutes then you got the virus!  I plan on doubling my mask when I need to go out and I know there will be several people where I’ll be (e.g. grocery, drugstore).  One surgical mask and one cloth mask.  I’ve bought several nice colors of the cloth masks.   I tried double mask the other day, my issue was with my glasses.  The 2nd mask causes some steam to form.  


whateve said:


> I think smell plays a big part. I just thought it was so weird that I could go that long without eating and without feeling hungry. It was totally unappealing to put anything in my mouth, even things I usually love. I wish I could remember if I could smell or taste. That would explain it. I was thinking that if they could bottle whatever was happening to me regarding my appetite, it would make a great diet drug!
> 
> I was very weak. I lost a lot of muscle tone after the accident which made it even worse. I had limited mobility for several months. The illness was 4 months after the accident. I think I lost 17 pounds from the accident and the aftermath and the rest from the illness.


It’s good to know that you’ve recovered from the accident and the illness completely.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> So excited that my sea glass necklace is finally here. In February, before everything changed, Mr. PG and I took a trip up the coast to a deserted beach to hunt for sea glass. We only found a few tiny pieces (turns out that sea glass is quite scarce) but two were real treasures: a blue piece and a multicolored one. I had been in touch with a jeweler in Washington State who makes jewelry from sea glass, so at the end of February I mailed off my two precious bits of glass.
> 
> And then everything went on lockdown. Including the jeweler!  Poor thing… her studio was open, but none of her staff could come to work. So she was doing all the jewelry-making by herself, plus running the administrative end of her business, plus being a Mom to two teenagers, plus trying to keep it together as we all are doing.
> 
> However, the necklace finally arrived yesterday, and I am thrilled. What makes it particularly special is that Mr. PG found the blue piece, and I found the multicolored one, so it truly represents a team effort.
> 
> Here it is, paired with my Hermès Plumes en Fete scarf.
> View attachment 4734728
> 
> 
> And a closeup, with my Ananda Khalasa hand-painted Plum Blossom earrings.
> View attachment 4734729


What a wonderful team effort - and so beautiful! Worth the wait.


----------



## muchstuff

.


----------



## muchstuff

jblended said:


> Thank you. Don't worry, they are well aware- I had one whilst with the doctor. It's actually one of the reasons he thinks I caught Covid; he said 60% of patients with covid that he has seen have had convulsions like mine.
> 
> Echoing everyone else here: such a lovely piece!
> 
> Please don't say things like that! It makes me blush something fierce! I don't deserve such high praise, and it is, in fact, you guys who boost morale and make life sweeter for me.
> 
> Yep, I got the white Nash with the red zipper! I adore my Hammitt bags and that particular one was on my wishlist for ages. I figured I'd regret not getting it as it's being discontinued, so I bought it just hours before the sale ended and it got pulled from the website.
> Attached is a pic of the two Hammitts I already own that I posted elsewhere on the forum.
> Great choice of black with silver/steel hw. I'm certain you'll love it. I always wanted silver but I usually buy in-store from a local boutique, and they always have Pewter bags with silver hw, never the black with silver. I don't like that pewter colour IRL- it's a bit of a muddy-beige and I think the name is misleading. But my next bag from them will be with silver hw for sure. Enjoy your beauty when you get it! Please post pics of it!
> 
> @cowgirlsboots I missed it the first time. Your spy turned out gorgeous! Well done!
> 
> I think I may have missed a few people whilst I was going through the thread quoting, but thanks to all of you for your lovely messages of support. I'm definitely over the hump and feeling a lot more alive! I'm seeing the doctor tomorrow and that should be my last appointment with him.
> 
> By the way, I figured out how I got sick in spite of precautions. During one of the hospital appointments for my mother, the elastic on my mask snapped (the bit that goes around your ears) and my mask fell off. A nurse promptly got me another mask to put on, but I was sitting in the waiting room (with 2 other people, sitting on the opposite side away from me) for a few mins sans mask. So, I think that's where I caught whatever this is. I'd completely forgotten this until my mother reminded me.
> 
> As ever, stay safe and happy, one and all. And someone eat a yummy meal for me: I still can't taste a thing and I miss food!



Health experts here in Canada are saying that masks won't necessarily protect you from airborne droplets although I think they would help to some degree. But someone would have had to have expelled droplets very close to where you were breathing either just before or during the time you had no mask on as the droplets only stay airborne for a relatively brief period of time if that was when you contracted the virus. Could it be possible you touched a surface of some sort and then touched your face/mouth before sanitizing your hands? That seems to be the more likely way we're being told....  Glad to hear you're on the mend, I've read that it can take a long time indeed to fully recover!


----------



## whateve

msd_bags said:


> These are nice bags!! Black and red contrast!
> 
> It’s scary that you were out of mask for a few minutes then you got the virus!  I plan on doubling my mask when I need to go out and I know there will be several people where I’ll be (e.g. grocery, drugstore).  One surgical mask and one cloth mask.  I’ve bought several nice colors of the cloth masks.   I tried double mask the other day, my issue was with my glasses.  The 2nd mask causes some steam to form.
> 
> It’s good to know that you’ve recovered from the accident and the illness completely.


Does your second mask have wire that can be molded around your nose? That helps me with the glasses fogging issue.

My DH feels like he is suffocating even with one thin cloth mask. I made masks in which I could insert filters but he can't breathe well even without the filter. I worry that if we go out with our masks, it won't matter how protected I am if he isn't.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Does your second mask have wire that can be molded around your nose? That helps me with the glasses fogging issue.
> 
> My DH feels like he is suffocating even with one thin cloth mask. I made masks in which I could insert filters but he can't breathe well even without the filter. I worry that if we go out with our masks, it won't matter how protected I am if he isn't.


We're being told over and over that the mask is to stop you from spreading droplets and that it won't protect you from breathing in airborne virus. But I think it must help at least to some degree. I have the wire on mine but I still get foggy, I read that using soap on your lenses helps but so far I'm still partially blind when I go out .


----------



## msd_bags

whateve said:


> Does your second mask have wire that can be molded around your nose? That helps me with the glasses fogging issue.
> 
> My DH feels like he is suffocating even with one thin cloth mask. I made masks in which I could insert filters but he can't breathe well even without the filter. I worry that if we go out with our masks, it won't matter how protected I am if he isn't.


It’s the inner mask that has the wire for the nose.  But the 2nd doesn’t.  I have another set of cloth masks coming. I hope those will work better.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> We're being told over and over that the mask is to stop you from spreading droplets and that it won't protect you from breathing in airborne virus. But I think it must help at least to some degree. I have the wire on mine but I still get foggy, I read that using soap on your lenses helps but so far I'm still partially blind when I go out .


I think it helps some. Years ago people were rubbing chewing tobacco on their windshields to keep them from fogging up. I wonder if that would work for glasses.


----------



## jblended

muchstuff said:


> Health experts here in Canada are saying that masks won't necessarily protect you from airborne droplets although I think they would help to some degree. But someone would have had to have expelled droplets very close to where you were breathing either just before or during the time you had no mask on as the droplets only stay airborne for a relatively brief period of time if that was when you contracted the virus. Could it be possible you touched a surface of some sort and then touched your face/mouth before sanitizing your hands? That seems to be the more likely way we're being told....  Glad to hear you're on the mend, I've read that it can take a long time indeed to fully recover!


I agree with you and wonder how such a brief lapse could result in infection. Hospitals are hotbeds for germs but this feels unbelievable.
I can honestly say I did not touch my face and that my gloved hands were sanitized. The hospital has dispensers on every wall and I used them several times on the way in (after signing in, after touching the elevator buttons, and immediately when my mask snapped so that I could remove it from my other ear with a clean hand). I don't go anywhere except for groceries every fortnight and I am meticulous about distancing/gloves/masks at all times/sanitizing everything. I was hyper aware that my mother's health was in my hands so I had to be super careful.

I'm starting to wonder if I was infected much earlier and the bug was dormant in my system, only flaring up now? I was going to a bunch of job interviews and meeting lots of people just when talk of covid had started. Then I had to fly to my mum's side for her emergency surgery the day before quarantines started. It seems more plausible that I could have caught it then when I was on a flight or from the people I met on interviews, rather now whilst I'm in quarantine with no exposure at all. 
I don't know if you can catch it and only show symptoms a couple of months later, and I can't find anything about that online either, but it just feels more likely because I'm one of the 'weirdos' taking all this extra seriously and going OTT with adhering to guidelines. I don't know how else I can explain catching it.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> I agree with you and wonder how such a brief lapse could result in infection. Hospitals are hotbeds for germs but this feels unbelievable.
> I can honestly say I did not touch my face and that my gloved hands were sanitized. The hospital has dispensers on every wall and I used them several times on the way in (after signing in, after touching the elevator buttons, and immediately when my mask snapped so that I could remove it from my other ear with a clean hand). I don't go anywhere except for groceries every fortnight and I am meticulous about distancing/gloves/masks at all times/sanitizing everything. I was hyper aware that my mother's health was in my hands so I had to be super careful.
> 
> I'm starting to wonder if I was infected much earlier and the bug was dormant in my system, only flaring up now? I was going to a bunch of job interviews and meeting lots of people just when talk of covid had started. Then I had to fly to my mum's side for her emergency surgery the day before quarantines started. It seems more plausible that I could have caught it then when I was on a flight or from the people I met on interviews, rather now whilst I'm in quarantine with no exposure at all.
> I don't know if you can catch it and only show symptoms a couple of months later, and I can't find anything about that online either, but it just feels more likely because I'm one of the 'weirdos' taking all this extra seriously and going OTT with adhering to guidelines. I don't know how else I can explain catching it.


I think that is plausible. I heard today there is a new strain with a much longer incubation period. Incubation periods can vary from a day to several weeks.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I think it helps some. Years ago people were rubbing chewing tobacco on their windshields to keep them from fogging up. I wonder if that would work for glasses.


Just...ewww


----------



## muchstuff

jblended said:


> I agree with you and wonder how such a brief lapse could result in infection. Hospitals are hotbeds for germs but this feels unbelievable.
> I can honestly say I did not touch my face and that my gloved hands were sanitized. The hospital has dispensers on every wall and I used them several times on the way in (after signing in, after touching the elevator buttons, and immediately when my mask snapped so that I could remove it from my other ear with a clean hand). I don't go anywhere except for groceries every fortnight and I am meticulous about distancing/gloves/masks at all times/sanitizing everything. I was hyper aware that my mother's health was in my hands so I had to be super careful.
> 
> I'm starting to wonder if I was infected much earlier and the bug was dormant in my system, only flaring up now? I was going to a bunch of job interviews and meeting lots of people just when talk of covid had started. Then I had to fly to my mum's side for her emergency surgery the day before quarantines started. It seems more plausible that I could have caught it then when I was on a flight or from the people I met on interviews, rather now whilst I'm in quarantine with no exposure at all.
> I don't know if you can catch it and only show symptoms a couple of months later, and I can't find anything about that online either, but it just feels more likely because I'm one of the 'weirdos' taking all this extra seriously and going OTT with adhering to guidelines. I don't know how else I can explain catching it.


That sounds likely...


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I think that is plausible. I heard today there is a new strain with a much longer incubation period. Incubation periods can vary from a day to several weeks.


That’s disturbing news.


----------



## dcooney4

Took a quick shot of it on me. This is the Hammitt small Tony.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Took a quick shot of it on me. This is the Hammitt small Tony.


I like the vibe!!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I like the vibe!!


Thanks!


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> Took a quick shot of it on me. This is the Hammitt small Tony.


Yay! Thanks for the picture. It's gorgeous. I love the silver hw. It's funny my gunmetal Tony is just a touch darker than your silver. I would have expected more of a difference.
I hope you love it? The leather on mine were so buttery right out the gate and have only gotten better with age. Also, the rivets have never rusted or changed colour in any way, just in case that was a concern for you.
Enjoy your little beauty, you made a great choice.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Took a quick shot of it on me. This is the Hammitt small Tony.


It looks great on you dc! Congratulations!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> That is truly lovely - both in your story and in the memories you have of it.


Thank you! I love "memory" jewelry… don't you? 



keodi said:


> Your necklace is beautiful! it looks great with your Plumes en Fete scarf!


Thank you! It was fun to figure out how to match the two.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I love the modern design of the necklace. It looks fantastic with your scarf too.


Thank you! One of the reasons I selected this jeweler (there are others, though not many) is because of the clean lines of her designs.



msd_bags said:


> This is just gorgeous!! And a greaf story behind it!


Thank you! Whenever I wear this, I'll think of the story. 



Kimbashop said:


> How lovely, and what a wonderful story. I grew up on the east coast collecting sea glass on cape cod, and there are many artists there who turn it into jewelry. Your piece, though, is really creative and dramatic, far more so than what I usually see done.


I remember when there was a TON of sea glass on Cape Cod! So much harder to find now, on either coast. We thought we'd just drive up to this beach, wander around, and fill up a large baggie with wonderful pieces. Not so much. 
There are some local artists here who make jewelry out of sea glass, but those pieces tend to be gooped up with mermaids and starfish.  Not what I was looking for!



whateve said:


> What a special piece! The items you had a part in creating always mean the most. I once had a bracelet made from stones we mined.


How interesting! What sort of stones?



cowgirlsboots said:


> Your seaglass necklace is adorable! I´m drooling!


Thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Oh gosh, losing my sense of taste would make me sad. I'm still amazed that I didn't eat more than a few bites when I was in the hospital for 5 days after my accident. I wasn't hungry at all, all that time. Last November I had a bad virus. I hardly ate anything then either. I wish I could remember if I lost my sense of taste then. Between the two things, I lost 27 pounds.


That's NOT a good way to lose weight! 
Mr. PG saw our doctor for a routine appointment the other day, and she told him that C-19 may well have been in the U.S. much earlier than we all thought, and that a lot more people got sick with it (and are now carrying antibodies) than we originally thought. Not saying you had it, but maybe?


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> What a wonderful team effort - and so beautiful! Worth the wait.


Thank you. 
*Definitely* worth the wait. And the jeweler was lovely to work with. She and I exchanged some very nice emails while it was in development. I think she was glad I wasn't hassling her, which of course I wasn't!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Took a quick shot of it on me. This is the Hammitt small Tony.


This is a terrific bag! Love the studs on the sides.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

muchstuff said:


> We're being told over and over that the mask is to stop you from spreading droplets and that it won't protect you from breathing in airborne virus. But I think it must help at least to some degree. I have the wire on mine but I still get foggy, I read that using soap on your lenses helps but so far I'm still partially blind when I go out .



Saw this and thought it explains the benefits of masks rather well.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Experimenting with Collonil Leather Gel...

It´s a nice product, I think. It works better on some leathers than on others. 

Let´s start with my red leather jacket: it has a very smooth surface, a bit like lacquered that had not had any treatment while I´ve been having it  and turned from dull looking into the shiniest red I´ve ever seen after only wiping it over once. 



On my red wallet the effect was exactly the same.

Next specimen was my Dior Karenina bag. Very soft, very dry kind of "open" surface. The Collonil wouldn´t have been nourishing enough so I gave it the works: Ballistol Oil followed by Elephant Leather preserver heated up with a hairdryer (this way used like a thick oil) and Collonil for the top coat. It´s back to a decent state I´d say.








Third was my Dior Gambler bag. The leather is smooth, but the surface does not feel lacquered. The bag was definetely dried out and needed feeding. It had a lot of Ballistol over several days, then the Elephant and after another day the Collonil. It´s back to looking silky, but still not looking smooth... it doesn´t feel dry anymore, though. Maybe it´s the type of leather which is very substantial and maybe not meant to feel soft. 




In the background  two of my Trailer Trash bags are hiding. They both had the Collonil, too and responded very well! The perforated leather parts really plumped themselves up and the patent became very shiny, again. I was a bit worried to use the Collonil on the white leather of the bag on the left because I had used a lot of "Leather Fresh" paint on it to cover up lots of scratches and traces, but the product didn´t do any harm to the paintjob, only made the leather nicer to the touch and did not add any unwanted shine. (The white is supposed to be matte.)


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Thank you! One of the reasons I selected this jeweler (there are others, though not many) is because of the clean lines of her designs.
> 
> 
> Thank you! Whenever I wear this, I'll think of the story.
> 
> 
> I remember when there was a TON of sea glass on Cape Cod! So much harder to find now, on either coast. We thought we'd just drive up to this beach, wander around, and fill up a large baggie with wonderful pieces. Not so much.
> There are some local artists here who make jewelry out of sea glass, but those pieces tend to be gooped up with mermaids and starfish.  Not what I was looking for!
> 
> 
> How interesting! What sort of stones?
> 
> 
> Thank you!


We mined sapphires in Montana. I found a ruby too.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> That's NOT a good way to lose weight!
> Mr. PG saw our doctor for a routine appointment the other day, and she told him that C-19 may well have been in the U.S. much earlier than we all thought, and that a lot more people got sick with it (and are now carrying antibodies) than we originally thought. Not saying you had it, but maybe?


I was really hoping that I already had it but everything I've read has said that the virus that was going around at the end of 2019 in the US was something else. When everything calms down, I'd love to get an antibody test.

It may not have been a good way to lose weight but boy did it come off quickly! I haven't put it back on either. I had been putting on a few pounds a year for several years so it is nice to be back into a smaller size again.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

From the Dior newsletter: a lovely colouring book (PDF) for download. 




https://www.dior.com/couture/de_de/folder-media/folder-fichiers/folder-jeu-dior/coloring-book


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> We mined sapphires in Montana. I found a ruby too.


Wow… what fun! I had no idea that sapphires and rubies "grew" in Montana!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Wow… what fun! I had no idea that sapphires and rubies "grew" in Montana!


It was great!


----------



## muchstuff

cowgirlsboots said:


> Saw this and thought it explains the benefits of masks rather well.


 I've seen this poster done with masks but this is way better.


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Saw this and thought it explains the benefits of masks rather well.


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> Yay! Thanks for the picture. It's gorgeous. I love the silver hw. It's funny my gunmetal Tony is just a touch darker than your silver. I would have expected more of a difference.
> I hope you love it? The leather on mine were so buttery right out the gate and have only gotten better with age. Also, the rivets have never rusted or changed colour in any way, just in case that was a concern for you.
> Enjoy your little beauty, you made a great choice.


Thank you! I can't wait to go somewhere to try it.


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> Took a quick shot of it on me. This is the Hammitt small Tony.


This is great. Clean lines but plenty of personality.


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> Experimenting with Collonil Leather Gel...
> 
> It´s a nice product, I think. It works better on some leathers than on others.
> 
> Let´s start with my red leather jacket: it has a very smooth surface, a bit like lacquered that had not had any treatment while I´ve been having it  and turned from dull looking into the shiniest red I´ve ever seen after only wiping it over once.
> View attachment 4736824
> 
> 
> On my red wallet the effect was exactly the same.
> 
> Next specimen was my Dior Karenina bag. Very soft, very dry kind of "open" surface. The Collonil wouldn´t have been nourishing enough so I gave it the works: Ballistol Oil followed by Elephant Leather preserver heated up with a hairdryer (this way used like a thick oil) and Collonil for the top coat. It´s back to a decent state I´d say.
> 
> View attachment 4736830
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third was my Dior Gambler bag. The leather is smooth, but the surface does not feel lacquered. The bag was definetely dried out and needed feeding. It had a lot of Ballistol over several days, then the Elephant and after another day the Collonil. It´s back to looking silky, but still not looking smooth... it doesn´t feel dry anymore, though. Maybe it´s the type of leather which is very substantial and maybe not meant to feel soft.
> 
> View attachment 4736827
> 
> 
> In the background  two of my Trailer Trash bags are hiding. They both had the Collonil, too and responded very well! The perforated leather parts really plumped themselves up and the patent became very shiny, again. I was a bit worried to use the Collonil on the white leather of the bag on the left because I had used a lot of "Leather Fresh" paint on it to cover up lots of scratches and traces, but the product didn´t do any harm to the paintjob, only made the leather nicer to the touch and did not add any unwanted shine. (The white is supposed to be matte.)


Awesome. You are good at this.
Love that red jacket!!!!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Experimenting with Collonil Leather Gel...
> 
> It´s a nice product, I think. It works better on some leathers than on others.
> 
> Let´s start with my red leather jacket: it has a very smooth surface, a bit like lacquered that had not had any treatment while I´ve been having it  and turned from dull looking into the shiniest red I´ve ever seen after only wiping it over once.
> View attachment 4736824
> 
> 
> On my red wallet the effect was exactly the same.
> 
> Next specimen was my Dior Karenina bag. Very soft, very dry kind of "open" surface. The Collonil wouldn´t have been nourishing enough so I gave it the works: Ballistol Oil followed by Elephant Leather preserver heated up with a hairdryer (this way used like a thick oil) and Collonil for the top coat. It´s back to a decent state I´d say.
> 
> View attachment 4736830
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third was my Dior Gambler bag. The leather is smooth, but the surface does not feel lacquered. The bag was definetely dried out and needed feeding. It had a lot of Ballistol over several days, then the Elephant and after another day the Collonil. It´s back to looking silky, but still not looking smooth... it doesn´t feel dry anymore, though. Maybe it´s the type of leather which is very substantial and maybe not meant to feel soft.
> 
> View attachment 4736827
> 
> 
> In the background  two of my Trailer Trash bags are hiding. They both had the Collonil, too and responded very well! The perforated leather parts really plumped themselves up and the patent became very shiny, again. I was a bit worried to use the Collonil on the white leather of the bag on the left because I had used a lot of "Leather Fresh" paint on it to cover up lots of scratches and traces, but the product didn´t do any harm to the paintjob, only made the leather nicer to the touch and did not add any unwanted shine. (The white is supposed to be matte.)


They came out wonderfully. I use collonil on bags often too. I bought it at mulberry and when I run low it is a good excuse to go in the shop to look at the bags when I am not ready to buy another yet.


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> This is great. Clean lines but plenty of personality.


Thanks!


----------



## keodi

muchstuff said:


> Health experts here in Canada are saying that masks won't necessarily protect you from airborne droplets although I think they would help to some degree. But someone would have had to have expelled droplets very close to where you were breathing either just before or during the time you had no mask on as the droplets only stay airborne for a relatively brief period of time if that was when you contracted the virus. Could it be possible you touched a surface of some sort and then touched your face/mouth before sanitizing your hands? That seems to be the more likely way we're being told....  Glad to hear you're on the mend, I*'ve read that it can take a long time indeed to fully recover*!


It definitely takes a long time to recover my mom got sick and she's still recovering!


muchstuff said:


> That’s disturbing news.


I agree 


dcooney4 said:


> Took a quick shot of it on me. This is the Hammitt small Tony.


beautiful very edgy, I like!


whateve said:


> We mined sapphires in Montana. I found a ruby too.


Oooh That sounds like fun!


ElainePG said:


> Wow… what fun! I had no idea that sapphires and rubies "grew" in Montana!


same!


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> Thank you! One of the reasons I selected this jeweler (there are others, though not many) is because of the clean lines of her designs.
> 
> 
> Thank you! Whenever I wear this, I'll think of the story.
> 
> 
> I remember when there was a TON of sea glass on Cape Cod! So much harder to find now, on either coast. We thought we'd just drive up to this beach, wander around, and fill up a large baggie with wonderful pieces. Not so much.
> There are some local artists here who make jewelry out of sea glass, but those pieces tend to be gooped up with mermaids and starfish.  Not what I was looking for!
> 
> 
> How interesting! What sort of stones?
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Does anyone know why seaglass is now so rare? Is it because people have just collected it all until there was barely any left on the beaches anymore?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

momasaurus said:


> Awesome. You are good at this.
> Love that red jacket!!!!



Thank-you! 
The red jacket is one of my favourites. It´s nothing but a cheap 80ies thing, but the colour turns me on. My older children hate it: "Mum, don´t you think this one is a bit too red for you?" Well, no!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> They came out wonderfully. I use collonil on bags often too. I bought it at mulberry and when I run low it is a good excuse to go in the shop to look at the bags when I am not ready to buy another yet.



What a great excuse! Mine came from amazon...  story of my life!


----------



## dcooney4

keodi said:


> It definitely takes a long time to recover my mom got sick and she's still recovering!
> 
> I agree
> 
> beautiful very edgy, I like!
> 
> Oooh That sounds like fun!
> 
> same!


Thanks! Thanks


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> This is a terrific bag! Love the studs on the sides.


Thanks! The Leather is buttery soft. I love the cell pocket on the outside back of the bag .


----------



## muchstuff

keodi said:


> It definitely takes a long time to recover my mom got sick and she's still recovering!
> 
> I agree
> 
> beautiful very edgy, I like!
> 
> Oooh That sounds like fun!
> 
> same!


Wishing good health to your mom!


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> Does anyone know why seaglass is now so rare? Is it because people have just collected it all until there was barely any left on the beaches anymore?


That's part of it. Also, when you think about it, "sea glass" is honestly just "junk" (broken bottles, etc.) that have been tossed on the beach… or off boats… and then tumbled around in the ocean for years and years before being washed up on to a beach. Then then, instead of junk, they are treasures!

Well, nowadays, we are a LOT more careful about recycling, so broken glass isn't discarded to the same extent it was years ago. 

The place Mr. PG and I visited is near the site of a glass-blowing studio that used to leave its broken bits out in the back of the studio (which was only a couple of blocks from the beach). When there would be a heavy rain, and flooding, the broken glass would be swept down to the beach, and from there, out to sea. Back it would come, ten or more years later, covering that stretch of beach with gorgeous sea glass. But some time ago, the town (or perhaps it was the state? I'm not entirely sure) put regulations into place, and now the glass studio carefully recycles its broken glass. No more glass makes it down to the beach, and therefore no more new sea glass is created.

We felt very fortunate to find our two little pieces, which almost certainly were from this glass studio (making them easily 30 years old).

Long answer to short question!


----------



## Kimbashop

that is what happened on the east coast as well- more strict recycling and dumping laws meant less beach glass. I remember tons of it in the 70s and early 80s. I spoke to a glass artist on the cape who told me that the sea glass they now have is created by leaving a bunch of glass in a container on the beach so that it is tumbled by sand and water yet contained so that it doesn’t litter the beach. They check the glass every few months to see how it is coming along!


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you!
> The red jacket is one of my favourites. It´s nothing but a cheap 80ies thing, but the colour turns me on. My older children hate it: "Mum, don´t you think this one is a bit too red for you?" Well, no!


Absolutely not too red for you~ What do kids know?


----------



## keodi

muchstuff said:


> Wishing good health to your mom!


Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

I hope everyone is well and having a lovely day.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> I hope everyone is well and having a lovely day.


Thank-you @dcooney4! I hope you are well, too! We are on the way to bed now- it´s well past midnight here. Good night!


----------



## muchstuff

dcooney4 said:


> I hope everyone is well and having a lovely day.


Thanks, you too!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I hope everyone is well and having a lovely day.


All's well here. Quiet… but safe. That's the important thing! 

I think people have come here from out of town to crowd the beaches, even they're not supposed to…  so we're going for walks in the neighborhood until the 3-day weekend is over.


----------



## keodi

dcooney4 said:


> I hope everyone is well and having a lovely day.


Thank you! you too!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> I hope everyone is well and having a lovely day.


Thanks dc and wishing you well, too! We made a chocolate sheet cake, planted succulents in hanging wall planters and pots, planted herbs in containers and made a dinner of beef enchiladas and Mexican Tomato Rice and Beans.
Wishing everyone a great week! Stay safe and healthy.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Thanks dc and wishing you well, too! We made a chocolate sheet cake, planted succulents in hanging wall planters and pots, planted herbs in containers and made a dinner of beef enchiladas and Mexican Tomato Rice and Beans.
> Wishing everyone a great week! Stay safe and healthy.


That sounds like the perfect day.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> I hope everyone is well and having a lovely day.


Hi DC!  It’s becoming busy at work again.  Mostly I’m still work from home, but from time to time I need to be at the office.  I was surprised last Wednesday that even if I was working home, I crawled to bed from tiredness!! This is a new thing for me - I didn’t think WFH could be tiring!


----------



## momasaurus

On weekends I try to avoid being in public. Like @ElainePG I just walk in my neighborhood. My yard guy came for spring cleanup (loooooooong overdue) so I did some work outside. Had a zoom meetup with some tPF friends. We usually have long wish lists to talk about, but this time (as we are all working from home) we were all very "meh." 
I am very vaguely exploring compact wallets, though. Staying on topic!


----------



## momasaurus

msd_bags said:


> Hi DC!  It’s becoming busy at work again.  Mostly I’m still work from home, but from time to time I need to be at the office.  I was surprised last Wednesday that even if I was working home, I crawled to bed from tiredness!! This is a new thing for me - I didn’t think WFH could be tiring!


For sure! A few days ago I got up at 5AM and already had taken two naps by 3PM, LOL!


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> I hope everyone is well and having a lovely day.


Thank you DC, I hope you’ve had a lovely day too! 
I spent the day weeding (found a tick later ), and we had another couple over for a casual dinner. Outside, still socially distancing - but it was nice to see them, have a nice dinner and then sit around the fire pit. We aren’t having to fight off the mosquitos yet (yay!), and the temperature was so nice. I think spring is here! 


More bags said:


> Thanks dc and wishing you well, too! We made a chocolate sheet cake, planted succulents in hanging wall planters and pots, planted herbs in containers and made a dinner of beef enchiladas and Mexican Tomato Rice and Beans.
> Wishing everyone a great week! Stay safe and healthy.


That sounds delicious!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Hi DC!  It’s becoming busy at work again.  Mostly I’m still work from home, but from time to time I need to be at the office.  I was surprised last Wednesday that even if I was working home, I crawled to bed from tiredness!! This is a new thing for me - I didn’t think WFH could be tiring!


Sorry to hear you are working so hard. Hope things get better there.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Thanks dc and wishing you well, too! We made a chocolate sheet cake, planted succulents in hanging wall planters and pots, planted herbs in containers and made a dinner of beef enchiladas and Mexican Tomato Rice and Beans.
> Wishing everyone a great week! Stay safe and healthy.


That all sounds lovely.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> Hi DC!  It’s becoming busy at work again.  Mostly I’m still work from home, but from time to time I need to be at the office.  I was surprised last Wednesday that even if I was working home, I crawled to bed from tiredness!! This is a new thing for me - I didn’t think WFH could be tiring!


I'm so sorry that work is wearing you out. 
I'm sure at least some of it is that you're under a lot more pressure due to working under such unfamiliar conditions. And of course there's stress all over the world, plus being unable to do your own grocery shopping… I could go on & on, but I don't want to make it worse!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> On weekends I try to avoid being in public. Like @ElainePG I just walk in my neighborhood. My yard guy came for spring cleanup (loooooooong overdue) so I did some work outside. Had a zoom meetup with some tPF friends. We usually have long wish lists to talk about, but this time (as we are all working from home) we were all very "meh."
> I am very vaguely exploring compact wallets, though. Staying on topic!


Any wallets in particular, @momasaurus ? I usually carry my BV mini French Flap, but these days I've just been carrying a card case. I wouldn't mind something in between the two: holds more than a card case, but not as much as an actual wallet because I really don't need much.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you DC, I hope you’ve had a lovely day too!
> I spent the day weeding (found a tick later ), and we had another couple over for a casual dinner. Outside, still socially distancing - but it was nice to see them, have a nice dinner and then sit around the fire pit. We aren’t having to fight off the mosquitos yet (yay!), and the temperature was so nice. I think spring is here!
> 
> That sounds delicious!


Eek to the tick! 

But your evening with friends sounds lovely. Mr. PG has always wanted an ourdoor fire pit, but we have a very small property and we've never been able to figure out a reasonable place to put it. When we walk past other houses that have one, though, it seems like such a cozy way to entertain!


----------



## dcooney4

My cute little Portland Leather Goods Mini Crossbody in Sunflower arrived today. It smells divine and the strap is adjustable and is long enough.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> My cute little Portland Leather Goods Mini Crossbody in Sunflower arrived today. It smells divine and the strap is adjustable and is long enough.


What a snazzy little bag! It's got real presence.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

momasaurus said:


> I am very vaguely exploring compact wallets, though. Staying on topic!



Haha...  vaguely exploring rings a bell here... I´d been doing the same for a few days. (There´s a nagging bag "need" building up inside me while my frustration level is going up without me knowing why exactly.) Tonight I couldn´t stop myself from making an offer on vestiaire for a small Trailer Trash wallet.
Cut a long story short: my offer was accepted and I bought a mini-wallet! It looks like in need of some tlc, but otherwise exactly like what I think is missing in my current assortment of wallets. It´s small, fits 3 cards, some coins and has a bill/receipt compartment. After looking at cardholders I am sure a flat cardholder isn´t the right choice for me.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

playing with paint and a bag I had put aside because it really was boring...


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Eek to the tick!
> 
> But your evening with friends sounds lovely. Mr. PG has always wanted an ourdoor fire pit, but we have a very small property and we've never been able to figure out a reasonable place to put it. When we walk past other houses that have one, though, it seems like such a cozy way to entertain!


Yeah... there was some screeching. AND - because I saw 3 ticks - on me! I’m not sure if it was the same tick x 3... or 3 different ticks!  I took a scalding shower after checking all over my self... and making Mr Cookie check too. 
We put the fire pit in last November, and we’ve used it several times - even at Christmas - which was unseasonable warm. I really like it. From late afternoon on we have a lot of shade over the area, making it a comfortable place to sit and relax (tho there is occasional obnoxious barking from my furry girl) and have a glass of wine. 


dcooney4 said:


> My cute little Portland Leather Goods Mini Crossbody in Sunflower arrived today. It smells divine and the strap is adjustable and is long enough.


That is really cute - and functional - making it smart!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> Eek to the tick!
> 
> But your evening with friends sounds lovely. Mr. PG has always wanted an ourdoor fire pit, but we have a very small property and we've never been able to figure out a reasonable place to put it. When we walk past other houses that have one, though, it seems like such a cozy way to entertain!



I think outdoor fireplaces look cozier than they actually are. DH built one in our yard and loves it as a man loves manly sitting around a fire... for me it is only a nice entertaining place for mosquitos. Every time I tried to sit there for a while I ended up practically eaten up...


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> Haha...  vaguely exploring rings a bell here... I´d been doing the same for a few days. (There´s a nagging bag "need" building up inside me while my frustration level is going up without me knowing why exactly.) Tonight I couldn´t stop myself from making an offer on vestiaire for a small Trailer Trash wallet.
> Cut a long story short: my offer was accepted and I bought a mini-wallet! It looks like in need of some tlc, but otherwise exactly like what I think is missing in my current assortment of wallets. It´s small, fits 3 cards, some coins and has a bill/receipt compartment. After looking at cardholders I am sure a flat cardholder isn´t the right choice for me.
> 
> View attachment 4739797
> View attachment 4739798


Oh, that's nice! Is it pink inside?


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> View attachment 4739788
> 
> 
> playing with paint and a bag I had put aside because it really was boring...


Wow! You did the painting on the outside? Very cool!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> Oh, that's nice! Is it pink inside?


I think it´s bright red inside- at least this is what I see in the photo and hope for. The patent on the outside definetely is bright red.


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> I think it´s bright red inside- at least this is what I see in the photo and hope for. The patent on the outside definetely is bright red.


Oh, yes, I can see now that it's red. There's a reflection on the photo (and maybe on my screen… I'm in my living room, in front of a window) so the light is bouncing off in a strange way. 
Though a red exterior and pink interior would be pretty, too!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> Wow! You did the painting on the outside? Very cool!


Yes, I did. Thank-you! I was still dreaming about all the leopard and roses on the D+G Sicily bags...  and did my own scaled down version yesterday while I had more time on my hands than I´m used to. 
My boy couldn´t sleep so we got up at 5am (without having slept at all) and started our day with the rising sun. The bag was painted by 7am. 
We had a long day, got lots of things done and amazingly didn´t feel tired at all. The boy fell asleep before dinner, though. 
.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> Oh, yes, I can see now that it's red. There's a reflection on the photo (and maybe on my screen… I'm in my living room, in front of a window) so the light is bouncing off in a strange way.
> Though a red exterior and pink interior would be pretty, too!


Pretty it would be, but I´d be slightly put off as I never go for pink while I adore red.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> What a snazzy little bag! It's got real presence.


Thanks! It is made in Oregon. I am sitting on my hands not to go back and get another color while still on sale.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> View attachment 4739788
> 
> 
> playing with paint and a bag I had put aside because it really was boring...


That is so cool! Love the wallet too.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> View attachment 4739788
> 
> 
> playing with paint and a bag I had put aside because it really was boring...


I really like this, and your new wallet!


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> My cute little Portland Leather Goods Mini Crossbody in Sunflower arrived today. It smells divine and the strap is adjustable and is long enough.


This looks very soft!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> This looks very soft!


It really is.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> That is so cool! Love the wallet too.


Thank-you! Can´t wait for the wallet to arrive and hope I´ll be able to bring it back to its former glory.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I really like this, and your new wallet!


Thank-you! My son hates the painted bag. I guess he´d be more positive about it had I put Lego on it....


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Any wallets in particular, @momasaurus ? I usually carry my BV mini French Flap, but these days I've just been carrying a card case. I wouldn't mind something in between the two: holds more than a card case, but not as much as an actual wallet because I really don't need much.


Well, I love the H silk-in, as I am sucker for contrast linings. I just wish they made a compact wallet where the bills lie flat, then the whole thing is folded over. But seriously I have not touched cash in more than 2 months.


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> My cute little Portland Leather Goods Mini Crossbody in Sunflower arrived today. It smells divine and the strap is adjustable and is long enough.


Sweet!


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> My cute little Portland Leather Goods Mini Crossbody in Sunflower arrived today. It smells divine and the strap is adjustable and is long enough.


I just ordered one in papaya! The sale prices are amazing.


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> Haha...  vaguely exploring rings a bell here... I´d been doing the same for a few days. (There´s a nagging bag "need" building up inside me while my frustration level is going up without me knowing why exactly.) Tonight I couldn´t stop myself from making an offer on vestiaire for a small Trailer Trash wallet.
> Cut a long story short: my offer was accepted and I bought a mini-wallet! It looks like in need of some tlc, but otherwise exactly like what I think is missing in my current assortment of wallets. It´s small, fits 3 cards, some coins and has a bill/receipt compartment. After looking at cardholders I am sure a flat cardholder isn´t the right choice for me.
> 
> View attachment 4739797
> View attachment 4739798


Oooh, I love it when those night-time semi-half-hearted offers are accepted. It means things were meant to be, right?


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> View attachment 4739788
> 
> 
> playing with paint and a bag I had put aside because it really was boring...


I love this!


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks! It is made in Oregon. I am sitting on my hands not to go back and get another color while still on sale.


Since I am watching Portlandia right now, I had to have one.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks! It is made in Oregon. *I am sitting on my hands not to go back and get another color while still on sale*.


I know! I went to their site, and was very tempted. Still sitting on hands…


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Since I am watching Portlandia right now, I had to have one.


I've never watched it, but when Mr. PG & I took a trip to Portland a couple of years ago we watched a few YouTube clips and thought they were hysterical. We still quote the one about the couple in the restaurant, wanting to know the exact (and I do mean EXACT) provenance of their chicken.


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> I think outdoor fireplaces look cozier than they actually are. DH built one in our yard and loves it as a man loves manly sitting around a fire... for me it is only a nice entertaining place for mosquitos. Every time I tried to sit there for a while I ended up practically eaten up...


I am very worried about the mosquito issue... so far, so good - but it's early in the season and the mosquitos haven't arrived yet. I'm going to call our pest control company and talk to them about it - I think they have a treatment for mosquitos.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> I've never watched it, but when Mr. PG & I took a trip to Portland a couple of years ago we watched a few YouTube clips and thought they were hysterical. We still quote the one about the couple in the restaurant, wanting to know the exact (and I do mean EXACT) provenance of their chicken.


Haha that is in the first episode. i was hooked.


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> I just ordered one in papaya! The sale prices are amazing.


Omg that is the other color I like besides the blue that is already sold out. Must sit on hands. Though please post a picture when you get it.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Haha that is in the first episode. i was hooked.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Omg that is the other color I like besides the blue that is already sold out. Must sit on hands. Though please post a picture when you get it.


I liked the blue, too! If it hadn't been sold out it would probably would have been traveling down the coast to me.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

momasaurus said:


> Oooh, I love it when those night-time semi-half-hearted offers are accepted. It means things were meant to be, right?



Exactly! I was more playing than making an offer, just typed the lowest price allowed in the offer bracket and was really amazed when the notification came it had been accepted.
There´s another of these wallets for sale in Germany atm for more than double the price but missing the zipper fob. But maybe there´s not much interest in this kind of slightly battered unusual pieces? 

Still after I had paid I thought wallets are expensive.
Years ago I bought two different Trailer Trash bags that each cost the same amount I paid for the wallet now. One was like new.

Today I had a look at the Dior website to check the prices for recent items and was utterly shocked. The cheapest item was a key ring for 250 Euro. Oops, that´s a generous budget for a preloved older type/ nearly vintage handbag as far as I´m concerned.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

momasaurus said:


> I love this!


Thank-you very much!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> I liked the blue, too! If it hadn't been sold out it would probably would have been traveling down the coast to me.



It´s nice to see that I´m not the only one struggling to stay on topic and shop my own closet (in spite of  the pleasant "home-shopping" experience I had while moving things around: I found my Detective bag I had totally forgotten about .) 
There are some bags on the market at the moment that are really tempting.... 
I guess after buying the wallet and my boy asking for new Lego.temptation will be all I´ll get, though.  
He found a huge joblot of "mars mission" Lego from 2008 in the classifieds and I bought it feeling it would be very unfair to get the handbag instead and tell him "no, it´s too expensive."


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> So excited that my sea glass necklace is finally here. In February, before everything changed, Mr. PG and I took a trip up the coast to a deserted beach to hunt for sea glass. We only found a few tiny pieces (turns out that sea glass is quite scarce) but two were real treasures: a blue piece and a multicolored one. I had been in touch with a jeweler in Washington State who makes jewelry from sea glass, so at the end of February I mailed off my two precious bits of glass.
> 
> And then everything went on lockdown. Including the jeweler!  Poor thing… her studio was open, but none of her staff could come to work. So she was doing all the jewelry-making by herself, plus running the administrative end of her business, plus being a Mom to two teenagers, plus trying to keep it together as we all are doing.
> 
> However, the necklace finally arrived yesterday, and I am thrilled. What makes it particularly special is that Mr. PG found the blue piece, and I found the multicolored one, so it truly represents a team effort.
> 
> Here it is, paired with my Hermès Plumes en Fete scarf.
> View attachment 4734728
> 
> 
> And a closeup, with my Ananda Khalasa hand-painted Plum Blossom earrings.
> View attachment 4734729



I love it, and so pretty with the scarf. 

Well done to you and Mr.PG for finding these little treasures too


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you so much for the great explanation! I think what I´m looking for is a warm, heavy leather mid-note to base then.
> I´ve never ventured into the theory of perfumes. My choices are instinctive- love or hate, there´s no in between as the slightest component I dislike makes me feel uncomfortable and I have to scrub the scent in question off.
> I only own two scents I wear at the moment: Eisenberg J´ose and Y for men by YSL. Both were love at first sniff and the love lasted and intensified the longer I wore them.



In some ways that's the best route to choosing a fragrance

I'm always amazed that the perfumes I graduate to are also often choices that my good friends also pick.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> I think smell plays a big part. I just thought it was so weird that I could go that long without eating and without feeling hungry. It was totally unappealing to put anything in my mouth, even things I usually love. I wish I could remember if I could smell or taste. That would explain it. I was thinking that if they could bottle whatever was happening to me regarding my appetite, it would make a great diet drug!
> 
> I was very weak. I lost a lot of muscle tone after the accident which made it even worse. I had limited mobility for several months. The illness was 4 months after the accident. I think I lost 17 pounds from the accident and the aftermath and the rest from the illness.



 I'd rather not lose weight


----------



## papertiger

muchstuff said:


> Health experts here in Canada are saying that masks won't necessarily protect you from airborne droplets although I think they would help to some degree. But someone would have had to have expelled droplets very close to where you were breathing either just before or during the time you had no mask on as the droplets only stay airborne for a relatively brief period of time if that was when you contracted the virus. Could it be possible you touched a surface of some sort and then touched your face/mouth before sanitizing your hands? That seems to be the more likely way we're being told....  Glad to hear you're on the mend, I've read that it can take a long time indeed to fully recover!



They protect other people more than the wearer. If everyone wears one it helps.


----------



## papertiger

Rhl2987 said:


> Does anyone know why seaglass is now so rare? Is it because people have just collected it all until there was barely any left on the beaches anymore?



Our beach has plenty


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> View attachment 4739788
> 
> 
> playing with paint and a bag I had put aside because it really was boring...



Well done


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> I am very worried about the mosquito issue... so far, so good - but it's early in the season and the mosquitos haven't arrived yet. I'm going to call our pest control company and talk to them about it - I think they have a treatment for mosquitos.



We have them down South and they are the bane of my life here, vicious. In Scotland, even though there is a lake nearby it's a bit high and hence cool for most mosquitos BUT we have nats that also bite and are really tiny, there are swarms of them. I look like a bee-keeper when I do the garden in the afternoon because I have a fine mesh over my whole face and neck and wear gloves. I don't know which are worse.


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> Omg that is the other color I like besides the blue that is already sold out. Must sit on hands. Though please post a picture when you get it.


The blue was tempting! But I also love your color - it is actually yellow? I have a lot of natural-colored bags, so I held off on that.
I will definitely post pix.


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> The blue was tempting! But I also love your color - it is actually yellow? I have a lot of natural-colored bags, so I held off on that.
> I will definitely post pix.


If the sun comes out I will try and take a better picture. It is definitely a more yellow tan. I could not decide whether to count it as yellow or tan on my bag list.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> I love it, and so pretty with the scarf.
> 
> Well done to you and Mr.PG for finding these little treasures too


Thank you, @papertiger


----------



## dcooney4

It is not bright sun but today it looks more tan to me.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> It is not bright sun but today it looks more tan to me.


I agree. Were you wanting a tan one, or a yellow one? It looks classic in this tan color. Also very "Portland-ish," if that's a word!


----------



## muchstuff

papertiger said:


> They protect other people more than the wearer. If everyone wears one it helps.


Exactly. We're not mandated to wear them here in Canada, it's strongly suggested and in some cases you do have to (buses, sky train, that type of thing). Most salons as well, but not everywhere.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I agree. Were you wanting a tan one, or a yellow one? It looks classic in this tan color. Also very "Portland-ish," if that's a word!


It will work as a good grab and go summer bag. I was kind of wanting a bit more sunshine yellow but not dayglow. I was looking for a pop of color. It cute though.


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> That's part of it. Also, when you think about it, "sea glass" is honestly just "junk" (broken bottles, etc.) that have been tossed on the beach… or off boats… and then tumbled around in the ocean for years and years before being washed up on to a beach. Then then, instead of junk, they are treasures!
> 
> Well, nowadays, we are a LOT more careful about recycling, so broken glass isn't discarded to the same extent it was years ago.
> 
> The place Mr. PG and I visited is near the site of a glass-blowing studio that used to leave its broken bits out in the back of the studio (which was only a couple of blocks from the beach). When there would be a heavy rain, and flooding, the broken glass would be swept down to the beach, and from there, out to sea. Back it would come, ten or more years later, covering that stretch of beach with gorgeous sea glass. But some time ago, the town (or perhaps it was the state? I'm not entirely sure) put regulations into place, and now the glass studio carefully recycles its broken glass. No more glass makes it down to the beach, and therefore no more new sea glass is created.
> 
> We felt very fortunate to find our two little pieces, which almost certainly were from this glass studio (making them easily 30 years old).
> 
> Long answer to short question!


Wow. What an incredible story! It's so lovely to hear and it does truly make it so special.


----------



## Rhl2987

Kimbashop said:


> that is what happened on the east coast as well- more strict recycling and dumping laws meant less beach glass. I remember tons of it in the 70s and early 80s. I spoke to a glass artist on the cape who told me that the sea glass they now have is created by leaving a bunch of glass in a container on the beach so that it is tumbled by sand and water yet contained so that it doesn’t litter the beach. They check the glass every few months to see how it is coming along!


Neat! Definitely speaks to the rarity of it these days.


----------



## Rhl2987

momasaurus said:


> On weekends I try to avoid being in public. Like @ElainePG I just walk in my neighborhood. My yard guy came for spring cleanup (loooooooong overdue) so I did some work outside. Had a zoom meetup with some tPF friends. We usually have long wish lists to talk about, but this time (as we are all working from home) we were all very "meh."
> I am very vaguely exploring compact wallets, though. Staying on topic!


I want to hear more about the compact wallets! Also, doesn't it feel good when the yard guy leaves and your yard is looking much better than an hour (or several earlier)? I love that our yard is getting nicer each week and far better than last year!


----------



## Rhl2987

momasaurus said:


> For sure! A few days ago I got up at 5AM and already had taken two naps by 3PM, LOL!


I envy you with your naps!

Last night my daughter was screaming so much that I had to bring her in bed with me. She was moving around to get comfortable and I got only a few winks before 12:30 am. Then I put her back and was wide awake for an hour or so. She woke up for the day at 5:30! I was so tired today and only got my second wind in the late afternoon. I'm up doing a little work right now but bed soon. I miss taking naps whenever I felt like it!! Gone are those days.


----------



## Rhl2987

dcooney4 said:


> My cute little Portland Leather Goods Mini Crossbody in Sunflower arrived today. It smells divine and the strap is adjustable and is long enough.


Wow. This I love!! I'm going to have to look this company up!


----------



## Rhl2987

Cookiefiend said:


> Yeah... there was some screeching. AND - because I saw 3 ticks - on me! I’m not sure if it was the same tick x 3... or 3 different ticks!  I took a scalding shower after checking all over my self... and making Mr Cookie check too.
> We put the fire pit in last November, and we’ve used it several times - even at Christmas - which was unseasonable warm. I really like it. From late afternoon on we have a lot of shade over the area, making it a comfortable place to sit and relax (tho there is occasional obnoxious barking from my furry girl) and have a glass of wine.
> 
> That is really cute - and functional - making it smart!


Oh gosh. I'm so glad you found them! Ticks aren't anything to mess around with. My husband used to have to check the dogs. Now we're more afraid of rattlesnakes in the high grass.


----------



## Rhl2987

cowgirlsboots said:


> I think outdoor fireplaces look cozier than they actually are. DH built one in our yard and loves it as a man loves manly sitting around a fire... for me it is only a nice entertaining place for mosquitos. Every time I tried to sit there for a while I ended up practically eaten up...


I remember the days in different climates of trying to enjoy myself outside at night and then just having to go inside, miserable, from all of my bites. It was no longer worth it to even try to spend time with friends outside in the evening! I'm lucky that where I am now there are fewer bugs in general. But I still don't really spend too much evening time outside. Yesterday, we were in our front yard until 6:45 pm and I now have 2 mosquito bites on my arm! Serves me right for trying to enjoy the coolest time of day


----------



## Rhl2987

Checking back in after a few days just catching my breath around here. 

My daughter had a few days of poor sleep, followed by a heck of a night last night. So, DH and I are extra exhausted these days, even with a normal amount of sleep! I hope we can recover with our sleep tonight. 

DH's interviews have gone well and he believes he'll get an offer, so we'll have to make a decision at that point. It would mean full days away from us, rather than almost full days home with us (since he's primarily working from home). It would also mean a 45+ min commute and potentially not seeing my daughter during the week, depending on when he has to be on-site working. We'll see if he can find out more about that.

I have been exploring design + build firms to potentially do an addition on our home in the next few years. I'm curious what it will cost and that will dictate the timing. We've decided that we love our home and exactly where we are right now (great street, great neighbors, great schools), so the best option to get more space is to add on to our current home. I have an idea what this would cost but not a good idea, so I want to explore our options and even get some estimates. If the estimates are much higher than what I'd want to do anytime in the near future, we'll likely begin to get the living room furniture from our designs. If they look good, we may start the project soon!

I made a decision to find a health and fitness coach (referred through a friend) and I started a new program a few days ago. It's workout, being more cognizant of what you're putting in your mouth, and accountability through the entire process. It's 3 months long and I already feel good after just a few days of eater less processed food and far more fresh food than I normally do! We'll see how this goes, but I'm happy I made the commitment. 

We've now seen 2 friends outdoors and socially distanced. It has been nice to be around people and just to talk to other people outside our house. I think we'll try to keep doing this when others are up for it!


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> It is not bright sun but today it looks more tan to me.



Reminds me of the Frye Campus boots my mother had (many years ago). It's sunny but still natural. 

Slightly OT, but I love your garden


----------



## keodi

msd_bags said:


> Hi DC!  It’s becoming busy at work again.  Mostly I’m still work from home, but from time to time I need to be at the office.  *I was surprised last Wednesday that even if I was working home, I crawled to bed from tiredness!! This is a new thing for me - I didn’t think WFH could be tiring!*


I hear you, I hope things ease up so you're not worn out. Things have picked up at my workplace as well, and it's been really busy to the point where i'm asleep before I eat dinner.


dcooney4 said:


> My cute little Portland Leather Goods Mini Crossbody in Sunflower arrived today. It smells divine and the strap is adjustable and is long enough.


It's beautiful!


ElainePG said:


> What a snazzy little bag! It's got real presence.


I agree!


cowgirlsboots said:


> Haha...  vaguely exploring rings a bell here... I´d been doing the same for a few days. (There´s a nagging bag "need" building up inside me while my frustration level is going up without me knowing why exactly.) Tonight I couldn´t stop myself from making an offer on vestiaire for a small Trailer Trash wallet.
> Cut a long story short: my offer was accepted and I bought a mini-wallet! It looks like in need of some tlc, but otherwise exactly like what I think is missing in my current assortment of wallets. It´s small, fits 3 cards, some coins and has a bill/receipt compartment. After looking at cardholders I am sure a flat cardholder isn´t the right choice for me.
> 
> View attachment 4739797
> View attachment 4739798


Very cute wallet!


Rhl2987 said:


> Checking back in after a few days just catching my breath around here.
> 
> My daughter had a few days of poor sleep, followed by a heck of a night last night. So, DH and I are extra exhausted these days, even with a normal amount of sleep! I hope we can recover with our sleep tonight.
> 
> *DH's interviews have gone well and he believes he'll get an offer, so we'll have to make a decision at that point. It would mean full days away from us, rather than almost full days home with us (since he's primarily working from home)*. It would also mean a 45+ min commute and potentially not seeing my daughter during the week, depending on when he has to be on-site working. We'll see if he can find out more about that.
> 
> I have been exploring design + build firms to potentially do an addition on our home in the next few years. I'm curious what it will cost and that will dictate the timing. We've decided that we love our home and exactly where we are right now (great street, great neighbors, great schools), so the best option to get more space is to add on to our current home. I have an idea what this would cost but not a good idea, so I want to explore our options and even get some estimates. If the estimates are much higher than what I'd want to do anytime in the near future, we'll likely begin to get the living room furniture from our designs. If they look good, we may start the project soon!
> 
> *I made a decision to find a health and fitness coach (referred through a friend) and I started a new program a few days ago. It's workout, being more cognizant of what you're putting in your mouth, and accountability through the entire process.* *It's 3 months long and I already feel good after just a few days of eater less processed food and far more fresh food than I normally do! We'll see how this goes, but I'm happy I made the commitment. *
> 
> *We've now seen 2 friends outdoors and socially distanced. It has been nice to be around people and just to talk to other people outside our house. I think we'll try to keep doing this when others are up for it!*



I'm keep my fingers crossed for you and DH, I hope you guys hear more about the offer soon. I think it's a great idea finding a health and fitness coach it really helps, our health overall, and its nice you've been to have social contact it help us stay sane during these crazy times


----------



## keodi

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you DC, I hope you’ve had a lovely day too!
> I spent the day weeding *(found a tick later *), and we had another couple over for a casual dinner. Outside, still socially distancing - but it was nice to see them, have a nice dinner and then sit around the fire pit. We aren’t having to fight off the mosquitos yet (yay!), and the temperature was so nice. I think spring is here!
> 
> That sounds delicious!


yikes, on finding a tick, i'm glad you found it!


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> It is not bright sun but today it looks more tan to me.


So nice!
Yes, it looks like Hermes vache naturel, which I love. I'm so glad you found this leather store!


----------



## momasaurus

muchstuff said:


> Exactly. We're not mandated to wear them here in Canada, it's strongly suggested and in some cases you do have to (buses, sky train, that type of thing). Most salons as well, but not everywhere.


I am worried that mask / no mask is going to cause a lot of trouble here in the US where people are crazy about their "rights." They wear seatbelts, right? without needing to shoot anybody.


----------



## momasaurus

Rhl2987 said:


> I want to hear more about the compact wallets! Also, doesn't it feel good when the yard guy leaves and your yard is looking much better than an hour (or several earlier)? I love that our yard is getting nicer each week and far better than last year!


I think the wallet thing is just a fun distraction for me right now. I haven't used any wallet in 2 months. Just credit card in my pocket, or pre-pay. I'm happy to hear from people about their compact wallets, though!


----------



## momasaurus

Rhl2987 said:


> I envy you with your naps!
> 
> Last night my daughter was screaming so much that I had to bring her in bed with me. She was moving around to get comfortable and I got only a few winks before 12:30 am. Then I put her back and was wide awake for an hour or so. She woke up for the day at 5:30! I was so tired today and only got my second wind in the late afternoon. I'm up doing a little work right now but bed soon. I miss taking naps whenever I felt like it!! Gone are those days.


I have so much admiration for you and others who are handling all this confinement with little ones. They have their own stress and they probably feel their parents' distress too. I hope you find some down-time!


----------



## momasaurus

Rhl2987 said:


> Checking back in after a few days just catching my breath around here.
> 
> My daughter had a few days of poor sleep, followed by a heck of a night last night. So, DH and I are extra exhausted these days, even with a normal amount of sleep! I hope we can recover with our sleep tonight.
> 
> DH's interviews have gone well and he believes he'll get an offer, so we'll have to make a decision at that point. It would mean full days away from us, rather than almost full days home with us (since he's primarily working from home). It would also mean a 45+ min commute and potentially not seeing my daughter during the week, depending on when he has to be on-site working. We'll see if he can find out more about that.
> 
> I have been exploring design + build firms to potentially do an addition on our home in the next few years. I'm curious what it will cost and that will dictate the timing. We've decided that we love our home and exactly where we are right now (great street, great neighbors, great schools), so the best option to get more space is to add on to our current home. I have an idea what this would cost but not a good idea, so I want to explore our options and even get some estimates. If the estimates are much higher than what I'd want to do anytime in the near future, we'll likely begin to get the living room furniture from our designs. If they look good, we may start the project soon!
> 
> I made a decision to find a health and fitness coach (referred through a friend) and I started a new program a few days ago. It's workout, being more cognizant of what you're putting in your mouth, and accountability through the entire process. It's 3 months long and I already feel good after just a few days of eater less processed food and far more fresh food than I normally do! We'll see how this goes, but I'm happy I made the commitment.
> 
> We've now seen 2 friends outdoors and socially distanced. It has been nice to be around people and just to talk to other people outside our house. I think we'll try to keep doing this when others are up for it!


This all sounds great! I'm glad you found a program with accountability. 
Planning a renovation will be fun!


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Reminds me of the Frye Campus boots my mother had (many years ago). It's sunny but still natural.
> 
> Slightly OT, but I love your garden


Thanks! My son has started doing gardening around the house but most of the yard is still grass and then woods.


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> Checking back in after a few days just catching my breath around here.
> 
> My daughter had a few days of poor sleep, followed by a heck of a night last night. So, DH and I are extra exhausted these days, even with a normal amount of sleep! I hope we can recover with our sleep tonight.
> 
> DH's interviews have gone well and he believes he'll get an offer, so we'll have to make a decision at that point. It would mean full days away from us, rather than almost full days home with us (since he's primarily working from home). It would also mean a 45+ min commute and potentially not seeing my daughter during the week, depending on when he has to be on-site working. We'll see if he can find out more about that.
> 
> I have been exploring design + build firms to potentially do an addition on our home in the next few years. I'm curious what it will cost and that will dictate the timing. We've decided that we love our home and exactly where we are right now (great street, great neighbors, great schools), so the best option to get more space is to add on to our current home. I have an idea what this would cost but not a good idea, so I want to explore our options and even get some estimates. If the estimates are much higher than what I'd want to do anytime in the near future, we'll likely begin to get the living room furniture from our designs. If they look good, we may start the project soon!
> 
> I made a decision to find a health and fitness coach (referred through a friend) and I started a new program a few days ago. It's workout, being more cognizant of what you're putting in your mouth, and accountability through the entire process. It's 3 months long and I already feel good after just a few days of eater less processed food and far more fresh food than I normally do! We'll see how this goes, but I'm happy I made the commitment.
> 
> We've now seen 2 friends outdoors and socially distanced. It has been nice to be around people and just to talk to other people outside our house. I think we'll try to keep doing this when others are up for it!


A lot of choices to be made there. I am glad he is getting those offers though. Hope you get a good nights sleep soon.


----------



## Cookiefiend

keodi said:


> yikes, on finding a tick, i'm glad you found it!


A double edged sword right? Yikes I found one, and whew I found it! 
(ticks just gross me out… )


momasaurus said:


> I am worried that mask / no mask is going to cause a lot of trouble here in the US where people are crazy about their "rights." They wear seatbelts, right? without needing to shoot anybody.


Exactly.


----------



## muchstuff

momasaurus said:


> I am worried that mask / no mask is going to cause a lot of trouble here in the US where people are crazy about their "rights." They wear seatbelts, right? without needing to shoot anybody.


Yeah it's nuts. People get riled up for absolutely nothing sometimes.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Rhl2987 said:


> I remember the days in different climates of trying to enjoy myself outside at night and then just having to go inside, miserable, from all of my bites. It was no longer worth it to even try to spend time with friends outside in the evening! I'm lucky that where I am now there are fewer bugs in general. But I still don't really spend too much evening time outside. Yesterday, we were in our front yard until 6:45 pm and I now have 2 mosquito bites on my arm! Serves me right for trying to enjoy the coolest time of day



I seem to be a mosquitos´ favourite anyway... DH can sit outdoors all night and they won´t bother him. It´s good I´m an indoor vampyre at heart.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> I seem to be a mosquitos´ favourite anyway... DH can sit outdoors all night and they won´t bother him. It´s good I´m an indoor vampyre at heart.


Mosquitos love me too. I swell up with bites. Last year I was getting a few bites every day for awhile. I couldn't figure out where the bugs were. I tried to stay indoors as much as possible, probably only going outside for a few minutes. I didn't stop getting bites until we went on vacation for several weeks.


----------



## missie1

msd_bags said:


> Hi DC!  It’s becoming busy at work again.  Mostly I’m still work from home, but from time to time I need to be at the office.  I was surprised last Wednesday that even if I was working home, I crawled to bed from tiredness!! This is a new thing for me - I didn’t think WFH could be tiring!


Hi MSD,
I have found over last year and half that you actually work harder at home than in office.  Once you disconnect your mentally drained.  I’m just glad it’s finally warm and can now at least sit outside and work.


----------



## jblended

Another off topic post but everyone on this thread has been so welcoming and kind to me that I feel safe in sharing my thoughts. Sorry for any typos ahead, I am exhausted and doing my best to write this out correctly. 

For anyone who is having a rough time, please know that it will be okay and unexpected beauty can flourish amidst our struggles. Covid has changed our lives and made simple things much harder, but it will be okay and we will get through this, one moment at a time.

I will put this under a spoiler not to waste anyone's time. I honestly don't expect anyone to read it and that's okay. I want to share it because I'm both exhausted and filled with joy. Nobody other than my mother can appreciate the journey. My friends are all swamped with caring for their kids whilst working from home, so I dare not disturb them with my unexpected Covid experience. My friends on here have followed it from the start, so you may not find this intrusive (at least I hope not).
Here's my take on recent catastrophes in my life that turned out to be pretty amazing. It's what I hold on to as I dream of returning to normal life, without the pressure cooker environment that covid has created.



Spoiler: For anyone who isn't interested in the details, I don't mind if you just scroll past. 



I remember little of my accident but recall waking up in the ICU and not being able to open my mouth to speak (my jaws and cheekbones were broken and my jaws were wired shut). Some stranger was squeezing my hand (a nurse or doctor?) telling me what happened and asking me to focus on breathing in and out. As I struggled to stay conscious and felt shocks of pain go through me, I would tell myself to sleep now because tomorrow would be easier. I remember thinking I am lucky to be alive and cognizant of what is happening, so that is more than enough.
The hidden surprise was that accident nearly killed me, but it ended up saving my life. I had been terribly unwell for one full year before the accident but I put it down to overworking (14 hours a day, 6-7 days a week). Little did I know that I had developed aplastic anemia and was close to dying from it.
It was due to my accident that my blood work was taken and I was diagnosed, transfused and my life was literally saved. I would have died without ever knowing I had developed this disease because I had already written off my symptoms as exhaustion from my toxic work environment.
***
When I had to have a blood transfusion and infusion in Dec '19 for my surgery this past Jan, I suffered terribly with side effects (that worsen with every transfusion I get). Little did I know that my mum would need emergency surgery in March, and if not for my recent, rather painful transfusion I would not have been medically cleared to get on an airplane to be by her side.
I cannot imagine her having surgery alone in a foreign country, quarantined alone during Covid, and the feeling of helplessness we both would have experienced. That transfusion was intended for something negative (surgery) but paved the way for something really positive (being with my mum when she needed me most).
***
I had to get a white blood cell booster shot before my flight to my mum's side, but that injection ended up allowing me to survive this strain of Covid that I contracted. On my own, my neutropenia would have meant that my body had no defenses against covid at all, and I would not be here, typing this now. Who could have seen that coming?
***
One final unexpected ray of hope amidst the fight with Covid (which truly has been horrific to live through)...I'm being treated by a different medical team as I'm quarantined away from home, in a place I've never been to, as my mum had just been stationed here for work only a few months ago. The doctor who saw me for covid decided to take my bloodwork to a specialist in his hospital. I got a call yesterday that after discussing it in detail, they believe they know the cause of my aplastic anemia! It's a very rare side effect of the medications I was on. So now, they're putting me on a different medication, which, if they're right, would mean I would not need regular blood transfusions and may even have a normal life expectancy!
I've seen more doctors than I can count and nobody could tell me why I developed this condition in my mid-30s, and for a long time I wondered if I would live to 40. Now I have hope and a real chance at a normal life again. And I have it because terrible things happened that paved the way for a new medical team, with their unique experience and fresh eyes, to diagnose me correctly.
If I wasn't here and didn't catch Covid, I would not have this glimmer of hope that I may be healthy again. So Covid may be the thing that inadvertently saves my life?! Wow.


Life is funny. And it is hard. But sometimes that hard stuff pays off in ways we cannot imagine. So when you're low and you think you can't carry on, please know that it will be okay and the other side of this experience may hold something unexpectedly wonderful. Healthier relationships, reinforcement of your core values, a discovery of new (or old) passions, a new career or simply a deeper appreciation for our wonderful bags and the ability to carry them out in the real world (when that day comes)!

Sorry for this post but I'm overwhelmed by what is happening in my life. I'm exhausted but happier than ever.

Stay safe everyone and I *promise *this is the last of these rambling posts. Thank you for all your kindness and the patience you have shown me.


----------



## jblended

Also a little more on-topic, instead of shopping my own closet, I may have ordered a bag to celebrate the good news I shared above. 
I really didn't need it and am supposed to be downsizing, but man, life is short and pretty bags make everything _so much_ better! 
Definitely no more purchases for me. I can't wait to shop my own closet for the next few years. I have very few gaps in my collection and I'm not in any hurry to fill them.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> Another off topic post but everyone on this thread has been so welcoming and kind to me that I feel safe in sharing my thoughts. Sorry for any typos ahead, I am exhausted and doing my best to write this out correctly.
> 
> For anyone who is having a rough time, please know that it will be okay and unexpected beauty can flourish amidst our struggles. Covid has changed our lives and made simple things much harder, but it will be okay and we will get through this, one moment at a time.
> 
> I will put this under a spoiler not to waste anyone's time. I honestly don't expect anyone to read it and that's okay. I want to share it because I'm both exhausted and filled with joy. Nobody other than my mother can appreciate the journey. My friends are all swamped with caring for their kids whilst working from home, so I dare not disturb them with my unexpected Covid experience. My friends on here have followed it from the start, so you may not find this intrusive (at least I hope not).
> Here's my take on recent catastrophes in my life that turned out to be pretty amazing. It's what I hold on to as I dream of returning to normal life, without the pressure cooker environment that covid has created.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: For anyone who isn't interested in the details, I don't mind if you just scroll past.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember little of my accident but recall waking up in the ICU and not being able to open my mouth to speak (my jaws and cheekbones were broken and my jaws were wired shut). Some stranger was squeezing my hand (a nurse or doctor?) telling me what happened and asking me to focus on breathing in and out. As I struggled to stay conscious and felt shocks of pain go through me, I would tell myself to sleep now because tomorrow would be easier. I remember thinking I am lucky to be alive and cognizant of what is happening, so that is more than enough.
> The hidden surprise was that accident nearly killed me, but it ended up saving my life. I had been terribly unwell for one full year before the accident but I put it down to overworking (14 hours a day, 6-7 days a week). Little did I know that I had developed aplastic anemia and was close to dying from it.
> It was due to my accident that my blood work was taken and I was diagnosed, transfused and my life was literally saved. I would have died without ever knowing I had developed this disease because I had already written off my symptoms as exhaustion from my toxic work environment.
> ***
> When I had to have a blood transfusion and infusion in Dec '19 for my surgery this past Jan, I suffered terribly with side effects (that worsen with every transfusion I get). Little did I know that my mum would need emergency surgery in March, and if not for my recent, rather painful transfusion I would not have been medically cleared to get on an airplane to be by her side.
> I cannot imagine her having surgery alone in a foreign country, quarantined alone during Covid, and the feeling of helplessness we both would have experienced. That transfusion was intended for something negative (surgery) but paved the way for something really positive (being with my mum when she needed me most).
> ***
> I had to get a white blood cell booster shot before my flight to my mum's side, but that injection ended up allowing me to survive this strain of Covid that I contracted. On my own, my neutropenia would have meant that my body had no defenses against covid at all, and I would not be here, typing this now. Who could have seen that coming?
> ***
> One final unexpected ray of hope amidst the fight with Covid (which truly has been horrific to live through)...I'm being treated by a different medical team as I'm quarantined away from home, in a place I've never been to, as my mum had just been stationed here for work only a few months ago. The doctor who saw me for covid decided to take my bloodwork to a specialist in his hospital. I got a call yesterday that after discussing it in detail, they believe they know the cause of my aplastic anemia! It's a very rare side effect of the medications I was on. So now, they're putting me on a different medication, which, if they're right, would mean I would not need regular blood transfusions and may even have a normal life expectancy!
> I've seen more doctors than I can count and nobody could tell me why I developed this condition in my mid-30s, and for a long time I wondered if I would live to 40. Now I have hope and a real chance at a normal life again. And I have it because terrible things happened that paved the way for a new medical team, with their unique experience and fresh eyes, to diagnose me correctly.
> If I wasn't here and didn't catch Covid, I would not have this glimmer of hope that I may be healthy again. So Covid may be the thing that inadvertently saves my life?! Wow.
> 
> 
> Life is funny. And it is hard. But sometimes that hard stuff pays off in ways we cannot imagine. So when you're low and you think you can't carry on, please know that it will be okay and the other side of this experience may hold something unexpectedly wonderful. Healthier relationships, reinforcement of your core values, a discovery of new (or old) passions, a new career or simply a deeper appreciation for our wonderful bags and the ability to carry them out in the real world (when that day comes)!
> 
> Sorry for this post but I'm overwhelmed by what is happening in my life. I'm exhausted but happier than ever.
> 
> Stay safe everyone and I *promise *this is the last of these rambling posts. Thank you for all your kindness and the patience you have shown me.


I've got goosebumps from reading this! What an amazing set of coincidences! I'm so glad to hear that you might recover completely from your aplastic anemia.

I knew a guy who got bitten on his nose by a dog. When he went to the emergency room for it, they discovered he had cancer and were able to treat it in time. Sometimes bad things happen for good reasons.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> Also a little more on-topic, instead of shopping my own closet, I may have ordered a bag to celebrate the good news I shared above.
> I really didn't need it and am supposed to be downsizing, but man, life is short and pretty bags make everything _so much_ better!
> Definitely no more purchases for me. I can't wait to shop my own closet for the next few years. I have very few gaps in my collection and I'm not in any hurry to fill them.


What did you get?


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> I've got goosebumps from reading this! What an amazing set of coincidences! I'm so glad to hear that you might recover completely from your aplastic anemia.
> 
> I knew a guy who got bitten on his nose by a dog. When he went to the emergency room for it, they discovered he had cancer and were able to treat it in time. Sometimes bad things happen for good reasons.


Thank you. 
And that's amazing! Sometimes we have to get really unlucky to find out how lucky we actually are (if that makes sense ).



whateve said:


> What did you get?


Sorry I thought I posted the details! My brain is fried.
It's that iridescent bag I posted a while back.
https://www.aimeekestenberg.com/col...s/its-a-love-thing-crossbody-sunrise-metallic
I got a sale notification (20% off) after I got my good news and thought, this is the time for a happy bag. I even went for the model I thought I didn't want (this has a heart in the centre of the flap design and I dislike hearts normally). I decided I should have something completely different from my usual. 
I just hope that my piece is full of colour/iridescence. It seems to vary from piece to piece.

My next purchases will be Massaccesi bags, in some sort of metallic leather (depends on what's available at the time I order). I have decided which 2  styles I will buy, but I'll wait until I'm employed again and can comfortably afford them.
By that time, I hope to have donated at least 5 bags from my current collection. The MM bags would each fill a specific gap in my bag closet, so I imagine I would shop my own exclusively for at least 5 years after that. I'm at 30-something bags (I forget and need to count when I'm back home), and that collection is far too large for one person to fully utilize, particularly if you impulse buy the way I just did.


----------



## Cookiefiend

jblended said:


> Another off topic post but everyone on this thread has been so welcoming and kind to me that I feel safe in sharing my thoughts. Sorry for any typos ahead, I am exhausted and doing my best to write this out correctly.
> 
> For anyone who is having a rough time, please know that it will be okay and unexpected beauty can flourish amidst our struggles. Covid has changed our lives and made simple things much harder, but it will be okay and we will get through this, one moment at a time.
> 
> I will put this under a spoiler not to waste anyone's time. I honestly don't expect anyone to read it and that's okay. I want to share it because I'm both exhausted and filled with joy. Nobody other than my mother can appreciate the journey. My friends are all swamped with caring for their kids whilst working from home, so I dare not disturb them with my unexpected Covid experience. My friends on here have followed it from the start, so you may not find this intrusive (at least I hope not).
> Here's my take on recent catastrophes in my life that turned out to be pretty amazing. It's what I hold on to as I dream of returning to normal life, without the pressure cooker environment that covid has created.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: For anyone who isn't interested in the details, I don't mind if you just scroll past.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember little of my accident but recall waking up in the ICU and not being able to open my mouth to speak (my jaws and cheekbones were broken and my jaws were wired shut). Some stranger was squeezing my hand (a nurse or doctor?) telling me what happened and asking me to focus on breathing in and out. As I struggled to stay conscious and felt shocks of pain go through me, I would tell myself to sleep now because tomorrow would be easier. I remember thinking I am lucky to be alive and cognizant of what is happening, so that is more than enough.
> The hidden surprise was that accident nearly killed me, but it ended up saving my life. I had been terribly unwell for one full year before the accident but I put it down to overworking (14 hours a day, 6-7 days a week). Little did I know that I had developed aplastic anemia and was close to dying from it.
> It was due to my accident that my blood work was taken and I was diagnosed, transfused and my life was literally saved. I would have died without ever knowing I had developed this disease because I had already written off my symptoms as exhaustion from my toxic work environment.
> ***
> When I had to have a blood transfusion and infusion in Dec '19 for my surgery this past Jan, I suffered terribly with side effects (that worsen with every transfusion I get). Little did I know that my mum would need emergency surgery in March, and if not for my recent, rather painful transfusion I would not have been medically cleared to get on an airplane to be by her side.
> I cannot imagine her having surgery alone in a foreign country, quarantined alone during Covid, and the feeling of helplessness we both would have experienced. That transfusion was intended for something negative (surgery) but paved the way for something really positive (being with my mum when she needed me most).
> ***
> I had to get a white blood cell booster shot before my flight to my mum's side, but that injection ended up allowing me to survive this strain of Covid that I contracted. On my own, my neutropenia would have meant that my body had no defenses against covid at all, and I would not be here, typing this now. Who could have seen that coming?
> ***
> One final unexpected ray of hope amidst the fight with Covid (which truly has been horrific to live through)...I'm being treated by a different medical team as I'm quarantined away from home, in a place I've never been to, as my mum had just been stationed here for work only a few months ago. The doctor who saw me for covid decided to take my bloodwork to a specialist in his hospital. I got a call yesterday that after discussing it in detail, they believe they know the cause of my aplastic anemia! It's a very rare side effect of the medications I was on. So now, they're putting me on a different medication, which, if they're right, would mean I would not need regular blood transfusions and may even have a normal life expectancy!
> I've seen more doctors than I can count and nobody could tell me why I developed this condition in my mid-30s, and for a long time I wondered if I would live to 40. Now I have hope and a real chance at a normal life again. And I have it because terrible things happened that paved the way for a new medical team, with their unique experience and fresh eyes, to diagnose me correctly.
> If I wasn't here and didn't catch Covid, I would not have this glimmer of hope that I may be healthy again. So Covid may be the thing that inadvertently saves my life?! Wow.
> 
> 
> Life is funny. And it is hard. But sometimes that hard stuff pays off in ways we cannot imagine. So when you're low and you think you can't carry on, please know that it will be okay and the other side of this experience may hold something unexpectedly wonderful. Healthier relationships, reinforcement of your core values, a discovery of new (or old) passions, a new career or simply a deeper appreciation for our wonderful bags and the ability to carry them out in the real world (when that day comes)!
> 
> Sorry for this post but I'm overwhelmed by what is happening in my life. I'm exhausted but happier than ever.
> 
> Stay safe everyone and I *promise *this is the last of these rambling posts. Thank you for all your kindness and the patience you have shown me.


What an incredible post. Thank you for sharing. 
You’ve had a really (really) rough way to go, and you’ve handled it with such grace. You’ve shown us it’s possible to survive under great adversity and be able to find silver linings. And to be grateful for every small shining happiness.
Yesterday (before a storm blew in), a little hummingbird decided my blouse had to be tasty (it was bright pink) and fluttered all around me looking for the blossom - that was a little spot of joy.


----------



## keodi

whateve said:


> *Mosquitos love me too. I swell up with bites.* Last year I was getting a few bites every day for awhile. I couldn't figure out where the bugs were. I tried to stay indoors as much as possible, probably only going outside for a few minutes. I didn't stop getting bites until we went on vacation for several weeks.


Same here! I hate when that happens!


jblended said:


> Another off topic post but everyone on this thread has been so welcoming and kind to me that I feel safe in sharing my thoughts. Sorry for any typos ahead, I am exhausted and doing my best to write this out correctly.
> 
> For anyone who is having a rough time, please know that it will be okay and unexpected beauty can flourish amidst our struggles. Covid has changed our lives and made simple things much harder, but it will be okay and we will get through this, one moment at a time.
> 
> I will put this under a spoiler not to waste anyone's time. I honestly don't expect anyone to read it and that's okay. I want to share it because I'm both exhausted and filled with joy. Nobody other than my mother can appreciate the journey. My friends are all swamped with caring for their kids whilst working from home, so I dare not disturb them with my unexpected Covid experience. My friends on here have followed it from the start, so you may not find this intrusive (at least I hope not).
> Here's my take on recent catastrophes in my life that turned out to be pretty amazing. It's what I hold on to as I dream of returning to normal life, without the pressure cooker environment that covid has created.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: For anyone who isn't interested in the details, I don't mind if you just scroll past.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember little of my accident but recall waking up in the ICU and not being able to open my mouth to speak (my jaws and cheekbones were broken and my jaws were wired shut). Some stranger was squeezing my hand (a nurse or doctor?) telling me what happened and asking me to focus on breathing in and out. As I struggled to stay conscious and felt shocks of pain go through me, I would tell myself to sleep now because tomorrow would be easier. I remember thinking I am lucky to be alive and cognizant of what is happening, so that is more than enough.
> The hidden surprise was that accident nearly killed me, but it ended up saving my life. I had been terribly unwell for one full year before the accident but I put it down to overworking (14 hours a day, 6-7 days a week). Little did I know that I had developed aplastic anemia and was close to dying from it.
> It was due to my accident that my blood work was taken and I was diagnosed, transfused and my life was literally saved. I would have died without ever knowing I had developed this disease because I had already written off my symptoms as exhaustion from my toxic work environment.
> ***
> When I had to have a blood transfusion and infusion in Dec '19 for my surgery this past Jan, I suffered terribly with side effects (that worsen with every transfusion I get). Little did I know that my mum would need emergency surgery in March, and if not for my recent, rather painful transfusion I would not have been medically cleared to get on an airplane to be by her side.
> I cannot imagine her having surgery alone in a foreign country, quarantined alone during Covid, and the feeling of helplessness we both would have experienced. That transfusion was intended for something negative (surgery) but paved the way for something really positive (being with my mum when she needed me most).
> ***
> I had to get a white blood cell booster shot before my flight to my mum's side, but that injection ended up allowing me to survive this strain of Covid that I contracted. On my own, my neutropenia would have meant that my body had no defenses against covid at all, and I would not be here, typing this now. Who could have seen that coming?
> ***
> One final unexpected ray of hope amidst the fight with Covid (which truly has been horrific to live through)...I'm being treated by a different medical team as I'm quarantined away from home, in a place I've never been to, as my mum had just been stationed here for work only a few months ago. The doctor who saw me for covid decided to take my bloodwork to a specialist in his hospital. I got a call yesterday that after discussing it in detail, they believe they know the cause of my aplastic anemia! It's a very rare side effect of the medications I was on. So now, they're putting me on a different medication, which, if they're right, would mean I would not need regular blood transfusions and may even have a normal life expectancy!
> I've seen more doctors than I can count and nobody could tell me why I developed this condition in my mid-30s, and for a long time I wondered if I would live to 40. Now I have hope and a real chance at a normal life again. And I have it because terrible things happened that paved the way for a new medical team, with their unique experience and fresh eyes, to diagnose me correctly.
> If I wasn't here and didn't catch Covid, I would not have this glimmer of hope that I may be healthy again. So Covid may be the thing that inadvertently saves my life?! Wow.
> 
> 
> Life is funny. And it is hard. But sometimes that hard stuff pays off in ways we cannot imagine. So when you're low and you think you can't carry on, please know that it will be okay and the other side of this experience may hold something unexpectedly wonderful. Healthier relationships, reinforcement of your core values, a discovery of new (or old) passions, a new career or simply a deeper appreciation for our wonderful bags and the ability to carry them out in the real world (when that day comes)!
> 
> Sorry for this post but I'm overwhelmed by what is happening in my life. I'm exhausted but happier than ever.
> 
> Stay safe everyone and I *promise *this is the last of these rambling posts. Thank you for all your kindness and the patience you have shown me.


Thank you for sharing with us, I'm so happy to hear the positive outcome despite the hardship



jblended said:


> Also a little more on-topic, instead of shopping my own closet, I may have ordered a bag to celebrate the good news I shared above.
> I really didn't need it and am supposed to be downsizing, but man, life is short and pretty bags make everything _so much_ better!
> Definitely no more purchases for me. I can't wait to shop my own closet for the next few years. I have very few gaps in my collection and I'm not in any hurry to fill them.


I can't wait to see your new purchase when it arrives! speaking of purchases, i have been a naughty girl! I bought 2 bags and an SLG.
1. hermes calvi Rose poupe
2. Balenciaga chevre black first (a steal!)
3. Hermes Vespa TPM
I'll post pics when they arrive!


----------



## momasaurus

keodi said:


> Same here! I hate when that happens!
> 
> Thank you for sharing with us, I'm so happy to hear the positive outcome despite the hardship
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see your new purchase when it arrives! speaking of purchases, i have been a naughty girl! I bought 2 bags and an SLG.
> 1. hermes calvi Rose poupe
> 2. Balenciaga chevre black first (a steal!)
> 3. Hermes Vespa TPM
> I'll post pics when they arrive!


Busy girl!


----------



## momasaurus

My Portland leather bag arrived already! Thanks again, @dcooney4.  The smell is amazing!
This color is papaya - outdoors it does look a bit orangey, which I like. 
Here's a shot next to my natural barenia pico (with poppy handle linings).
I have 2 small picos now and have felt like I could let go of one. I'm thinking I might rehome this one, as it is fairly similar to this new bag (at least how and when I would carry it). Plus the Porland Leather has a detachable cross-body strap AND a handy snap closure.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> Thank you.
> And that's amazing! Sometimes we have to get really unlucky to find out how lucky we actually are (if that makes sense ).
> 
> 
> Sorry I thought I posted the details! My brain is fried.
> It's that iridescent bag I posted a while back.
> https://www.aimeekestenberg.com/col...s/its-a-love-thing-crossbody-sunrise-metallic
> I got a sale notification (20% off) after I got my good news and thought, this is the time for a happy bag. I even went for the model I thought I didn't want (this has a heart in the centre of the flap design and I dislike hearts normally). I decided I should have something completely different from my usual.
> I just hope that my piece is full of colour/iridescence. It seems to vary from piece to piece.
> 
> My next purchases will be Massaccesi bags, in some sort of metallic leather (depends on what's available at the time I order). I have decided which 2  styles I will buy, but I'll wait until I'm employed again and can comfortably afford them.
> By that time, I hope to have donated at least 5 bags from my current collection. The MM bags would each fill a specific gap in my bag closet, so I imagine I would shop my own exclusively for at least 5 years after that. I'm at 30-something bags (I forget and need to count when I'm back home), and that collection is far too large for one person to fully utilize, particularly if you impulse buy the way I just did.


Ooh, that's pretty! Wear it in good health!


----------



## dcooney4

keodi said:


> Same here! I hate when that happens!
> 
> Thank you for sharing with us, I'm so happy to hear the positive outcome despite the hardship
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see your new purchase when it arrives! speaking of purchases, i have been a naughty girl! I bought 2 bags and an SLG.
> 1. hermes calvi Rose poupe
> 2. Balenciaga chevre black first (a steal!)
> 3. Hermes Vespa TPM
> I'll post pics when they arrive!


Can’t wait to see.


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> View attachment 4742953
> View attachment 4742954
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Portland leather bag arrived already! Thanks again, @dcooney4.  The smell is amazing!
> This color is papaya - outdoors it does look a bit orangey, which I like.
> Here's a shot next to my natural barenia pico (with poppy handle linings).
> I have 2 small picos now and have felt like I could let go of one. I'm thinking I might rehome this one, as it is fairly similar to this new bag (at least how and when I would carry it). Plus the Porland Leather has a detachable cross-body strap AND a handy snap closure.


Beautiful bags! The Portland one looks wonderful on you. I hope you love it. I love that we are buying from a small company that still makes their own bags.


----------



## dcooney4

Yesterday I received a bag that wasn’t going to work for me so I sold to someone in my group to break even. Normally I would not count a bag in if it goes right back but this time since it was final sale I sent it else where. When you count your ins and outs how do you count them?


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> Yesterday I received a bag that wasn’t going to work for me so I sold to someone in my group to break even. Normally I would not count a bag in if it goes right back but this time since it was final sale I sent it else where. When you count your ins and outs how do you count them?


 I don't count a bag in unless I'm sure I'm going to keep it, even if I don't return it or put it up for sale immediately. If something came in and went out right away, I wouldn't count it at all. It would get recorded in my spreadsheets but not in my monthly totals.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Another off topic post but everyone on this thread has been so welcoming and kind to me that I feel safe in sharing my thoughts. Sorry for any typos ahead, I am exhausted and doing my best to write this out correctly.
> 
> For anyone who is having a rough time, please know that it will be okay and unexpected beauty can flourish amidst our struggles. Covid has changed our lives and made simple things much harder, but it will be okay and we will get through this, one moment at a time.
> 
> I will put this under a spoiler not to waste anyone's time. I honestly don't expect anyone to read it and that's okay. I want to share it because I'm both exhausted and filled with joy. Nobody other than my mother can appreciate the journey. My friends are all swamped with caring for their kids whilst working from home, so I dare not disturb them with my unexpected Covid experience. My friends on here have followed it from the start, so you may not find this intrusive (at least I hope not).
> Here's my take on recent catastrophes in my life that turned out to be pretty amazing. It's what I hold on to as I dream of returning to normal life, without the pressure cooker environment that covid has created.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: For anyone who isn't interested in the details, I don't mind if you just scroll past.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember little of my accident but recall waking up in the ICU and not being able to open my mouth to speak (my jaws and cheekbones were broken and my jaws were wired shut). Some stranger was squeezing my hand (a nurse or doctor?) telling me what happened and asking me to focus on breathing in and out. As I struggled to stay conscious and felt shocks of pain go through me, I would tell myself to sleep now because tomorrow would be easier. I remember thinking I am lucky to be alive and cognizant of what is happening, so that is more than enough.
> The hidden surprise was that accident nearly killed me, but it ended up saving my life. I had been terribly unwell for one full year before the accident but I put it down to overworking (14 hours a day, 6-7 days a week). Little did I know that I had developed aplastic anemia and was close to dying from it.
> It was due to my accident that my blood work was taken and I was diagnosed, transfused and my life was literally saved. I would have died without ever knowing I had developed this disease because I had already written off my symptoms as exhaustion from my toxic work environment.
> ***
> When I had to have a blood transfusion and infusion in Dec '19 for my surgery this past Jan, I suffered terribly with side effects (that worsen with every transfusion I get). Little did I know that my mum would need emergency surgery in March, and if not for my recent, rather painful transfusion I would not have been medically cleared to get on an airplane to be by her side.
> I cannot imagine her having surgery alone in a foreign country, quarantined alone during Covid, and the feeling of helplessness we both would have experienced. That transfusion was intended for something negative (surgery) but paved the way for something really positive (being with my mum when she needed me most).
> ***
> I had to get a white blood cell booster shot before my flight to my mum's side, but that injection ended up allowing me to survive this strain of Covid that I contracted. On my own, my neutropenia would have meant that my body had no defenses against covid at all, and I would not be here, typing this now. Who could have seen that coming?
> ***
> One final unexpected ray of hope amidst the fight with Covid (which truly has been horrific to live through)...I'm being treated by a different medical team as I'm quarantined away from home, in a place I've never been to, as my mum had just been stationed here for work only a few months ago. The doctor who saw me for covid decided to take my bloodwork to a specialist in his hospital. I got a call yesterday that after discussing it in detail, they believe they know the cause of my aplastic anemia! It's a very rare side effect of the medications I was on. So now, they're putting me on a different medication, which, if they're right, would mean I would not need regular blood transfusions and may even have a normal life expectancy!
> I've seen more doctors than I can count and nobody could tell me why I developed this condition in my mid-30s, and for a long time I wondered if I would live to 40. Now I have hope and a real chance at a normal life again. And I have it because terrible things happened that paved the way for a new medical team, with their unique experience and fresh eyes, to diagnose me correctly.
> If I wasn't here and didn't catch Covid, I would not have this glimmer of hope that I may be healthy again. So Covid may be the thing that inadvertently saves my life?! Wow.
> 
> 
> Life is funny. And it is hard. But sometimes that hard stuff pays off in ways we cannot imagine. So when you're low and you think you can't carry on, please know that it will be okay and the other side of this experience may hold something unexpectedly wonderful. Healthier relationships, reinforcement of your core values, a discovery of new (or old) passions, a new career or simply a deeper appreciation for our wonderful bags and the ability to carry them out in the real world (when that day comes)!
> 
> Sorry for this post but I'm overwhelmed by what is happening in my life. I'm exhausted but happier than ever.
> 
> Stay safe everyone and I *promise *this is the last of these rambling posts. Thank you for all your kindness and the patience you have shown me.



I´m happy for you that there is a positive outcome to all the bad things that happened to you! You are such a thoughtful, positive thinking person. You deserve to have new perspectives and happiness!


----------



## keodi

momasaurus said:


> View attachment 4742953
> View attachment 4742954
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Portland leather bag arrived already! Thanks again, @dcooney4.  The smell is amazing!
> This color is papaya - outdoors it does look a bit orangey, which I like.
> Here's a shot next to my natural barenia pico (with poppy handle linings).
> I have 2 small picos now and have felt like I could let go of one. I'm thinking I might rehome this one, as it is fairly similar to this new bag (at least how and when I would carry it). Plus the Porland Leather has a detachable cross-body strap AND a handy snap closure.


The Portland leather looks fantastic on you! the pico is very lovely as well, what size is it?


whateve said:


> I don't count a bag in unless I'm sure I'm going to keep it, even if I don't return it or put it up for sale immediately. If something came in and went out right away, I wouldn't count it at all. It would get recorded in my spreadsheets but not in my monthly totals.


That is a good idea! i'm waiting to see if the Vespa TPM will work for me.


----------



## msd_bags

whateve said:


> Mosquitos love me too. I swell up with bites. Last year I was getting a few bites every day for awhile. I couldn't figure out where the bugs were. I tried to stay indoors as much as possible, probably only going outside for a few minutes. I didn't stop getting bites until we went on vacation for several weeks.


I, on the other hand, am lucky that mosquitoes don’t seem to fancy my blood very much.  Of course I do get bites every now and then, but much less than some people. And this is a much welcome thing since we do have dengue carrying mosquitoes in the country.


missie1 said:


> Hi MSD,
> I have found over last year and half that you actually work harder at home than in office.  Once you disconnect your mentally drained.  I’m just glad it’s finally warm and can now at least sit outside and work.


I didn’t expect it!!  But I’m slowly adjusting to it.  The thing is, since all of us are in WFH arrangement here because of the lockdown, there are some people who expect that one would respond to work related emails even at 9pm!  And the particular subject is not that urgent anyway!



jblended said:


> Another off topic post but everyone on this thread has been so welcoming and kind to me that I feel safe in sharing my thoughts. Sorry for any typos ahead, I am exhausted and doing my best to write this out correctly.
> 
> For anyone who is having a rough time, please know that it will be okay and unexpected beauty can flourish amidst our struggles. Covid has changed our lives and made simple things much harder, but it will be okay and we will get through this, one moment at a time.
> 
> I will put this under a spoiler not to waste anyone's time. I honestly don't expect anyone to read it and that's okay. I want to share it because I'm both exhausted and filled with joy. Nobody other than my mother can appreciate the journey. My friends are all swamped with caring for their kids whilst working from home, so I dare not disturb them with my unexpected Covid experience. My friends on here have followed it from the start, so you may not find this intrusive (at least I hope not).
> Here's my take on recent catastrophes in my life that turned out to be pretty amazing. It's what I hold on to as I dream of returning to normal life, without the pressure cooker environment that covid has created.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: For anyone who isn't interested in the details, I don't mind if you just scroll past.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember little of my accident but recall waking up in the ICU and not being able to open my mouth to speak (my jaws and cheekbones were broken and my jaws were wired shut). Some stranger was squeezing my hand (a nurse or doctor?) telling me what happened and asking me to focus on breathing in and out. As I struggled to stay conscious and felt shocks of pain go through me, I would tell myself to sleep now because tomorrow would be easier. I remember thinking I am lucky to be alive and cognizant of what is happening, so that is more than enough.
> The hidden surprise was that accident nearly killed me, but it ended up saving my life. I had been terribly unwell for one full year before the accident but I put it down to overworking (14 hours a day, 6-7 days a week). Little did I know that I had developed aplastic anemia and was close to dying from it.
> It was due to my accident that my blood work was taken and I was diagnosed, transfused and my life was literally saved. I would have died without ever knowing I had developed this disease because I had already written off my symptoms as exhaustion from my toxic work environment.
> ***
> When I had to have a blood transfusion and infusion in Dec '19 for my surgery this past Jan, I suffered terribly with side effects (that worsen with every transfusion I get). Little did I know that my mum would need emergency surgery in March, and if not for my recent, rather painful transfusion I would not have been medically cleared to get on an airplane to be by her side.
> I cannot imagine her having surgery alone in a foreign country, quarantined alone during Covid, and the feeling of helplessness we both would have experienced. That transfusion was intended for something negative (surgery) but paved the way for something really positive (being with my mum when she needed me most).
> ***
> I had to get a white blood cell booster shot before my flight to my mum's side, but that injection ended up allowing me to survive this strain of Covid that I contracted. On my own, my neutropenia would have meant that my body had no defenses against covid at all, and I would not be here, typing this now. Who could have seen that coming?
> ***
> One final unexpected ray of hope amidst the fight with Covid (which truly has been horrific to live through)...I'm being treated by a different medical team as I'm quarantined away from home, in a place I've never been to, as my mum had just been stationed here for work only a few months ago. The doctor who saw me for covid decided to take my bloodwork to a specialist in his hospital. I got a call yesterday that after discussing it in detail, they believe they know the cause of my aplastic anemia! It's a very rare side effect of the medications I was on. So now, they're putting me on a different medication, which, if they're right, would mean I would not need regular blood transfusions and may even have a normal life expectancy!
> I've seen more doctors than I can count and nobody could tell me why I developed this condition in my mid-30s, and for a long time I wondered if I would live to 40. Now I have hope and a real chance at a normal life again. And I have it because terrible things happened that paved the way for a new medical team, with their unique experience and fresh eyes, to diagnose me correctly.
> If I wasn't here and didn't catch Covid, I would not have this glimmer of hope that I may be healthy again. So Covid may be the thing that inadvertently saves my life?! Wow.
> 
> 
> Life is funny. And it is hard. But sometimes that hard stuff pays off in ways we cannot imagine. So when you're low and you think you can't carry on, please know that it will be okay and the other side of this experience may hold something unexpectedly wonderful. Healthier relationships, reinforcement of your core values, a discovery of new (or old) passions, a new career or simply a deeper appreciation for our wonderful bags and the ability to carry them out in the real world (when that day comes)!
> 
> Sorry for this post but I'm overwhelmed by what is happening in my life. I'm exhausted but happier than ever.
> 
> Stay safe everyone and I *promise *this is the last of these rambling posts. Thank you for all your kindness and the patience you have shown me.


I could feel your happiness in your post, and I’m also happy for you!! Sometimes blessings come in the most unexpected of circumstances.  And I have been on this yealy thread full time since 2016, we don’t only talk about bags, we talk about life and life events too!!


----------



## missie1

msd_bags said:


> I, on the other hand, am lucky that mosquitoes don’t seem to fancy my blood very much.  Of course I do get bites every now and then, but much less than some people. And this is a much welcome thing since we do have dengue carrying mosquitoes in the country.
> 
> I didn’t expect it!!  But I’m slowly adjusting to it.  The thing is, since all of us are in WFH arrangement here because of the lockdown, there are some people who expect that one would respond to work related emails even at 9pm!  And the particular subject is not that urgent anyway!
> 
> 
> I could feel your happiness in your post, and I’m also happy for you!! Sometimes blessings come in the most unexpected of circumstances.  And I have been on this yealy thread full time since 2016, we don’t only talk about bags, we talk about life and life events too!!


Yes it helps when WFH norms are established.  I log on from 8-6 and then I’m done. I hate to deal with coworkers who act like the sky is falling.  I have a teammate like that.  She IMs me with the silliest questions all the time. I give short replies and ignore her as much as possible.


----------



## missie1

keodi said:


> Same here! I hate when that happens!
> 
> Thank you for sharing with us, I'm so happy to hear the positive outcome despite the hardship
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see your new purchase when it arrives! speaking of purchases, i have been a naughty girl! I bought 2 bags and an SLG.
> 1. hermes calvi Rose poupe
> 2. Balenciaga chevre black first (a steal!)
> 3. Hermes Vespa TPM
> I'll post pics when they arrive!


Can’t wait to see.  I have been buying jewelry so I can’t get a popsicle right now


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> I've got goosebumps from reading this! What an amazing set of coincidences! I'm so glad to hear that you might recover completely from your aplastic anemia.


Just thanking you once more. 


Cookiefiend said:


> What an incredible post. Thank you for sharing.
> You’ve had a really (really) rough way to go, and you’ve handled it with such grace. You’ve shown us it’s possible to survive under great adversity and be able to find silver linings. And to be grateful for every small shining happiness.
> Yesterday (before a storm blew in), a little hummingbird decided my blouse had to be tasty (it was bright pink) and fluttered all around me looking for the blossom - that was a little spot of joy.


Thank you for taking the time to read that crazy long post! 
We all have a rough way to go, one way or another. That's why I shared, because I hope it will motivate someone else to keep going. This pandemic is pushing people to exhaustion, you know?
I LOVE that you found a spot of joy with that hummingbird. What a special moment! 



keodi said:


> Thank you for sharing with us, I'm so happy to hear the positive outcome despite the hardship
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see your new purchase when it arrives! speaking of purchases, i have been a naughty girl! I bought 2 bags and an SLG.
> 1. hermes calvi Rose poupe
> 2. Balenciaga chevre black first (a steal!)
> 3. Hermes Vespa TPM
> I'll post pics when they arrive!


Thank you! 
Now that is what I call a shopping list! 
So excited to see that H Vespa. I've seen a lot of people carry the B/K/C and Evelyn, but never a Vespa. And that Balenciaga first is one of my faviourites. Nice haul!



momasaurus said:


> My Portland leather bag arrived already! Thanks again, @dcooney4. The smell is amazing!
> This color is papaya - outdoors it does look a bit orangey, which I like.


Ooh that's lovely! That colour really is close to an actual papaya! Such an apt name from it. Enjoy it! 



cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m happy for you that there is a positive outcome to all the bad things that happened to you! You are such a thoughtful, positive thinking person. You deserve to have new perspectives and happiness!


You are far too kind! Thank you so much 



msd_bags said:


> I didn’t expect it!! But I’m slowly adjusting to it. The thing is, since all of us are in WFH arrangement here because of the lockdown, there are some people who expect that one would respond to work related emails even at 9pm! And the particular subject is not that urgent anyway!


I have always hated this element in certain work cultures. It's completely unreasonable. My last company expected me to respond as late as 2am (if my boss was out drinking and randomly remembered something) and on weekends. After a few years of exhaustion, I refused to answer calls after 7pm and would switch my phone off. I also refused to install WhatsApp because then the work would _never _stop. It created a lot of tension and people hated me for it. I never understood why they didn't want to stick to regular hours. It makes work flow more smoothly and allows us all time to decompress.
I would gently set boundaries from now, because WHF should have set hours just like the office. It's like colleagues forget we are human and have our own lives.



msd_bags said:


> I could feel your happiness in your post, and I’m also happy for you!! Sometimes blessings come in the most unexpected of circumstances. And I have been on this yealy thread full time since 2016, we don’t only talk about bags, we talk about life and life events too!!


Thank you so much. I'm wary because I'm relatively new and the subject matter was heavy. It turned out to be a very long post as well.


----------



## jblended

cowgirlsboots said:


> View attachment 4739788
> 
> 
> playing with paint and a bag I had put aside because it really was boring...



I'm trying to catch up on this thread and just saw this! You've done a great job!


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> Another off topic post but everyone on this thread has been so welcoming and kind to me that I feel safe in sharing my thoughts. Sorry for any typos ahead, I am exhausted and doing my best to write this out correctly.
> 
> For anyone who is having a rough time, please know that it will be okay and unexpected beauty can flourish amidst our struggles. Covid has changed our lives and made simple things much harder, but it will be okay and we will get through this, one moment at a time.
> 
> I will put this under a spoiler not to waste anyone's time. I honestly don't expect anyone to read it and that's okay. I want to share it because I'm both exhausted and filled with joy. Nobody other than my mother can appreciate the journey. My friends are all swamped with caring for their kids whilst working from home, so I dare not disturb them with my unexpected Covid experience. My friends on here have followed it from the start, so you may not find this intrusive (at least I hope not).
> Here's my take on recent catastrophes in my life that turned out to be pretty amazing. It's what I hold on to as I dream of returning to normal life, without the pressure cooker environment that covid has created.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: For anyone who isn't interested in the details, I don't mind if you just scroll past.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember little of my accident but recall waking up in the ICU and not being able to open my mouth to speak (my jaws and cheekbones were broken and my jaws were wired shut). Some stranger was squeezing my hand (a nurse or doctor?) telling me what happened and asking me to focus on breathing in and out. As I struggled to stay conscious and felt shocks of pain go through me, I would tell myself to sleep now because tomorrow would be easier. I remember thinking I am lucky to be alive and cognizant of what is happening, so that is more than enough.
> The hidden surprise was that accident nearly killed me, but it ended up saving my life. I had been terribly unwell for one full year before the accident but I put it down to overworking (14 hours a day, 6-7 days a week). Little did I know that I had developed aplastic anemia and was close to dying from it.
> It was due to my accident that my blood work was taken and I was diagnosed, transfused and my life was literally saved. I would have died without ever knowing I had developed this disease because I had already written off my symptoms as exhaustion from my toxic work environment.
> ***
> When I had to have a blood transfusion and infusion in Dec '19 for my surgery this past Jan, I suffered terribly with side effects (that worsen with every transfusion I get). Little did I know that my mum would need emergency surgery in March, and if not for my recent, rather painful transfusion I would not have been medically cleared to get on an airplane to be by her side.
> I cannot imagine her having surgery alone in a foreign country, quarantined alone during Covid, and the feeling of helplessness we both would have experienced. That transfusion was intended for something negative (surgery) but paved the way for something really positive (being with my mum when she needed me most).
> ***
> I had to get a white blood cell booster shot before my flight to my mum's side, but that injection ended up allowing me to survive this strain of Covid that I contracted. On my own, my neutropenia would have meant that my body had no defenses against covid at all, and I would not be here, typing this now. Who could have seen that coming?
> ***
> One final unexpected ray of hope amidst the fight with Covid (which truly has been horrific to live through)...I'm being treated by a different medical team as I'm quarantined away from home, in a place I've never been to, as my mum had just been stationed here for work only a few months ago. The doctor who saw me for covid decided to take my bloodwork to a specialist in his hospital. I got a call yesterday that after discussing it in detail, they believe they know the cause of my aplastic anemia! It's a very rare side effect of the medications I was on. So now, they're putting me on a different medication, which, if they're right, would mean I would not need regular blood transfusions and may even have a normal life expectancy!
> I've seen more doctors than I can count and nobody could tell me why I developed this condition in my mid-30s, and for a long time I wondered if I would live to 40. Now I have hope and a real chance at a normal life again. And I have it because terrible things happened that paved the way for a new medical team, with their unique experience and fresh eyes, to diagnose me correctly.
> If I wasn't here and didn't catch Covid, I would not have this glimmer of hope that I may be healthy again. So Covid may be the thing that inadvertently saves my life?! Wow.
> 
> 
> Life is funny. And it is hard. But sometimes that hard stuff pays off in ways we cannot imagine. So when you're low and you think you can't carry on, please know that it will be okay and the other side of this experience may hold something unexpectedly wonderful. Healthier relationships, reinforcement of your core values, a discovery of new (or old) passions, a new career or simply a deeper appreciation for our wonderful bags and the ability to carry them out in the real world (when that day comes)!
> 
> Sorry for this post but I'm overwhelmed by what is happening in my life. I'm exhausted but happier than ever.
> 
> Stay safe everyone and I *promise *this is the last of these rambling posts. Thank you for all your kindness and the patience you have shown me.


I am so happy for you and your amazing health turn of events. That is wonderful news! 



jblended said:


> Thank you.
> And that's amazing! Sometimes we have to get really unlucky to find out how lucky we actually are (if that makes sense ).
> 
> 
> Sorry I thought I posted the details! My brain is fried.
> It's that iridescent bag I posted a while back.
> https://www.aimeekestenberg.com/col...s/its-a-love-thing-crossbody-sunrise-metallic
> I got a sale notification (20% off) after I got my good news and thought, this is the time for a happy bag. I even went for the model I thought I didn't want (this has a heart in the centre of the flap design and I dislike hearts normally). I decided I should have something completely different from my usual.
> I just hope that my piece is full of colour/iridescence. It seems to vary from piece to piece.
> 
> My next purchases will be Massaccesi bags, in some sort of metallic leather (depends on what's available at the time I order). I have decided which 2  styles I will buy, but I'll wait until I'm employed again and can comfortably afford them.
> By that time, I hope to have donated at least 5 bags from my current collection. The MM bags would each fill a specific gap in my bag closet, so I imagine I would shop my own exclusively for at least 5 years after that. I'm at 30-something bags (I forget and need to count when I'm back home), and that collection is far too large for one person to fully utilize, particularly if you impulse buy the way I just did.


What joyful memories you will have each time you wear this bag!


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> View attachment 4742953
> View attachment 4742954
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Portland leather bag arrived already! Thanks again, @dcooney4.  The smell is amazing!
> This color is papaya - outdoors it does look a bit orangey, which I like.
> Here's a shot next to my natural barenia pico (with poppy handle linings).
> I have 2 small picos now and have felt like I could let go of one. I'm thinking I might rehome this one, as it is fairly similar to this new bag (at least how and when I would carry it). Plus the Porland Leather has a detachable cross-body strap AND a handy snap closure.


Congratulations on your Portland Leather bag, it looks great on you. The Pico is a beauty, too!


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> Beautiful bags! The Portland one looks wonderful on you. I hope you love it. I love that we are buying from a small company that still makes their own bags.


I know! I am tempted by the green mini also....A nice reminder that a purse doesn't really need to cost 12 thousand dollars.


----------



## momasaurus

keodi said:


> The Portland leather looks fantastic on you! the pico is very lovely as well, what size is it?
> 
> That is a good idea! i'm waiting to see if the Vespa TPM will work for me.


The pico is 18. I have two in that size. The larger ones don't really work for me. 
This new Portland Leather bag holds my 9.5" iPad also!


----------



## momasaurus

jblended said:


> Just thanking you once more.
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to read that crazy long post!
> We all have a rough way to go, one way or another. That's why I shared, because I hope it will motivate someone else to keep going. This pandemic is pushing people to exhaustion, you know?
> I LOVE that you found a spot of joy with that hummingbird. What a special moment!
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> Now that is what I call a shopping list!
> So excited to see that H Vespa. I've seen a lot of people carry the B/K/C and Evelyn, but never a Vespa. And that Balenciaga first is one of my faviourites. Nice haul!
> 
> 
> Ooh that's lovely! That colour really is close to an actual papaya! Such an apt name from it. Enjoy it!
> 
> 
> You are far too kind! Thank you so much
> 
> 
> I have always hated this element in certain work cultures. It's completely unreasonable. My last company expected me to respond as late as 2am (if my boss was out drinking and randomly remembered something) and on weekends. After a few years of exhaustion, I refused to answer calls after 7pm and would switch my phone off. I also refused to install WhatsApp because then the work would _never _stop. It created a lot of tension and people hated me for it. I never understood why they didn't want to stick to regular hours. It makes work flow more smoothly and allows us all time to decompress.
> I would gently set boundaries from now, because WHF should have set hours just like the office. It's like colleagues forget we are human and have our own lives.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much. I'm wary because I'm relatively new and the subject matter was heavy. It turned out to be a very long post as well.


Thank you! Now I just need someplace to go.


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> Congratulations on your Portland Leather bag, it looks great on you. The Pico is a beauty, too!


Thanks. With all the new attention to touching things, I'm happy to have a crossbody bag.


----------



## jblended

More bags said:


> I am so happy for you and your amazing health turn of events. That is wonderful news!
> 
> What joyful memories you will have each time you wear this bag!


Thank you! 

Random question, but since everyone here aims to shop their own bag closet, do you aim to shop your own for a year at a time, or do you aim for X number of years without any new additions? 
I know we all dip back into buying here and there, but is there a point where you've gone several years without any additions?
I was so content this time last year, and I was so looking forward to shopping my own closet. Then somehow, I got gifted a total of 6 bags in the space of a year, and I just bought 2 new ones during this quarantine, and I have another 8 that I would like to slowly add at some point in the future (only after I've reduced my current collection by half; I can wait a few years if need be)...I just don't know how I regressed, going from intending to fully shop my own, to somehow imagining which new additions I can make later on.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> I am worried that mask / no mask is going to cause a lot of trouble here in the US where people are crazy about their "rights." They wear seatbelts, right? without needing to shoot anybody.


This is scaring the heck out of me. It's become a political issue, where it should be a public health issue.


----------



## ElainePG

muchstuff said:


> Yeah it's nuts. People get riled up for absolutely nothing sometimes.
> View attachment 4742224


Your "living in fear" quotation is perfect. It would be great on a tee shirt.


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> Another off topic post but everyone on this thread has been so welcoming and kind to me that I feel safe in sharing my thoughts. Sorry for any typos ahead, I am exhausted and doing my best to write this out correctly.
> 
> For anyone who is having a rough time, please know that it will be okay and unexpected beauty can flourish amidst our struggles. Covid has changed our lives and made simple things much harder, but it will be okay and we will get through this, one moment at a time.
> 
> I will put this under a spoiler not to waste anyone's time. I honestly don't expect anyone to read it and that's okay. I want to share it because I'm both exhausted and filled with joy. Nobody other than my mother can appreciate the journey. My friends are all swamped with caring for their kids whilst working from home, so I dare not disturb them with my unexpected Covid experience. My friends on here have followed it from the start, so you may not find this intrusive (at least I hope not).
> Here's my take on recent catastrophes in my life that turned out to be pretty amazing. It's what I hold on to as I dream of returning to normal life, without the pressure cooker environment that covid has created.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: For anyone who isn't interested in the details, I don't mind if you just scroll past.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember little of my accident but recall waking up in the ICU and not being able to open my mouth to speak (my jaws and cheekbones were broken and my jaws were wired shut). Some stranger was squeezing my hand (a nurse or doctor?) telling me what happened and asking me to focus on breathing in and out. As I struggled to stay conscious and felt shocks of pain go through me, I would tell myself to sleep now because tomorrow would be easier. I remember thinking I am lucky to be alive and cognizant of what is happening, so that is more than enough.
> The hidden surprise was that accident nearly killed me, but it ended up saving my life. I had been terribly unwell for one full year before the accident but I put it down to overworking (14 hours a day, 6-7 days a week). Little did I know that I had developed aplastic anemia and was close to dying from it.
> It was due to my accident that my blood work was taken and I was diagnosed, transfused and my life was literally saved. I would have died without ever knowing I had developed this disease because I had already written off my symptoms as exhaustion from my toxic work environment.
> ***
> When I had to have a blood transfusion and infusion in Dec '19 for my surgery this past Jan, I suffered terribly with side effects (that worsen with every transfusion I get). Little did I know that my mum would need emergency surgery in March, and if not for my recent, rather painful transfusion I would not have been medically cleared to get on an airplane to be by her side.
> I cannot imagine her having surgery alone in a foreign country, quarantined alone during Covid, and the feeling of helplessness we both would have experienced. That transfusion was intended for something negative (surgery) but paved the way for something really positive (being with my mum when she needed me most).
> ***
> I had to get a white blood cell booster shot before my flight to my mum's side, but that injection ended up allowing me to survive this strain of Covid that I contracted. On my own, my neutropenia would have meant that my body had no defenses against covid at all, and I would not be here, typing this now. Who could have seen that coming?
> ***
> One final unexpected ray of hope amidst the fight with Covid (which truly has been horrific to live through)...I'm being treated by a different medical team as I'm quarantined away from home, in a place I've never been to, as my mum had just been stationed here for work only a few months ago. The doctor who saw me for covid decided to take my bloodwork to a specialist in his hospital. I got a call yesterday that after discussing it in detail, they believe they know the cause of my aplastic anemia! It's a very rare side effect of the medications I was on. So now, they're putting me on a different medication, which, if they're right, would mean I would not need regular blood transfusions and may even have a normal life expectancy!
> I've seen more doctors than I can count and nobody could tell me why I developed this condition in my mid-30s, and for a long time I wondered if I would live to 40. Now I have hope and a real chance at a normal life again. And I have it because terrible things happened that paved the way for a new medical team, with their unique experience and fresh eyes, to diagnose me correctly.
> If I wasn't here and didn't catch Covid, I would not have this glimmer of hope that I may be healthy again. So Covid may be the thing that inadvertently saves my life?! Wow.
> 
> 
> Life is funny. And it is hard. But sometimes that hard stuff pays off in ways we cannot imagine. So when you're low and you think you can't carry on, please know that it will be okay and the other side of this experience may hold something unexpectedly wonderful. Healthier relationships, reinforcement of your core values, a discovery of new (or old) passions, a new career or simply a deeper appreciation for our wonderful bags and the ability to carry them out in the real world (when that day comes)!
> 
> Sorry for this post but I'm overwhelmed by what is happening in my life. I'm exhausted but happier than ever.
> 
> Stay safe everyone and I *promise *this is the last of these rambling posts. Thank you for all your kindness and the patience you have shown me.


This is an incredible story, @jblended . Thank you for posting it. Your positive attitude is an inspiration to me. I'm so glad that… in the end… it may be turning out well for you. 
Sending you (and your Mom)  all positive thoughts.


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> Also a little more on-topic, instead of shopping my own closet, I may have ordered a bag to celebrate the good news I shared above.
> I really didn't need it and am supposed to be downsizing, but man, life is short and pretty bags make everything _so much_ better!
> Definitely no more purchases for me. I can't wait to shop my own closet for the next few years. I have very few gaps in my collection and I'm not in any hurry to fill them.


YAY!!!! Can't wait to see a picture of it.
Sometimes nothing will do but a new bag.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Yesterday I received a bag that wasn’t going to work for me so I sold to someone in my group to break even. Normally I would not count a bag in if it goes right back but this time since it was final sale I sent it else where. When you count your ins and outs how do you count them?



Returns don't count
Things that go in and straight out again don't count

Both instances it's basically path of buying online/ sight-unseen


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> View attachment 4742953
> View attachment 4742954
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Portland leather bag arrived already! Thanks again, @dcooney4.  The smell is amazing!
> This color is papaya - outdoors it does look a bit orangey, which I like.
> Here's a shot next to my natural barenia pico (with poppy handle linings).
> I have 2 small picos now and have felt like I could let go of one. I'm thinking I might rehome this one, as it is fairly similar to this new bag (at least how and when I would carry it). Plus the Porland Leather has a detachable cross-body strap AND a handy snap closure.


Congratulations on your new "Portlandia" bag, @momasaurus ! Wear it in good health!


----------



## papertiger

jblended said:


> Just thanking you once more.
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to read that crazy long post!
> We all have a rough way to go, one way or another. That's why I shared, because I hope it will motivate someone else to keep going. This pandemic is pushing people to exhaustion, you know?
> I LOVE that you found a spot of joy with that hummingbird. What a special moment!
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> Now that is what I call a shopping list!
> So excited to see that H Vespa. I've seen a lot of people carry the B/K/C and Evelyn, but never a Vespa. And that Balenciaga first is one of my faviourites. Nice haul!
> 
> 
> Ooh that's lovely! That colour really is close to an actual papaya! Such an apt name from it. Enjoy it!
> 
> You are far too kind! Thank you so much
> 
> 
> *I have always hated this element in certain work cultures. It's completely unreasonable. My last company expected me to respond as late as 2am (if my boss was out drinking and randomly remembered something) and on weekends. After a few years of exhaustion, I refused to answer calls after 7pm and would switch my phone off. I also refused to install WhatsApp because then the work would never stop. It created a lot of tension and people hated me for it. I never understood why they didn't want to stick to regular hours. It makes work flow more smoothly and allows us all time to decompress.
> I would gently set boundaries from now, because WHF should have set hours just like the office. It's like colleagues forget we are human and have our own lives.*
> 
> 
> Thank you so much. I'm wary because I'm relatively new and the subject matter was heavy. It turned out to be a very long post as well.




My main workplace has an ongoing group meet on a day I've never worked (Monday) and actually work elsewhere. On the other hand if I don't attend it will be that misses out on anything that is said/planned/feedback. 

This is a company that announces 'inclusiveness' 'welfare' 'equality' etc at every opportunity


----------



## ElainePG

missie1 said:


> Can’t wait to see.  I have been buying jewelry so *I can’t get a popsicle right now*


That's a funny image!


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> View attachment 4742953
> View attachment 4742954
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Portland leather bag arrived already! Thanks again, @dcooney4.  The smell is amazing!
> This color is papaya - outdoors it does look a bit orangey, which I like.
> Here's a shot next to my natural barenia pico (with poppy handle linings).
> I have 2 small picos now and have felt like I could let go of one. I'm thinking I might rehome this one, as it is fairly similar to this new bag (at least how and when I would carry it). Plus the Porland Leather has a detachable cross-body strap AND a handy snap closure.



Great colour. Very warm and spicy. 

I try to do a 1 in 1 out but it's very hard for me.


----------



## papertiger

jblended said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Random question, but since everyone here aims to shop their own bag closet, do you aim to shop your own for a year at a time, or do you aim for X number of years without any new additions?
> I know we all dip back into buying here and there, but is there a point where you've gone several years without any additions?
> I was so content this time last year, and I was so looking forward to shopping my own closet. Then somehow, I got gifted a total of 6 bags in the space of a year, and I just bought 2 new ones during this quarantine, and I have another 8 that I would like to slowly add at some point in the future (only after I've reduced my current collection by half; I can wait a few years if need be)...I just don't know how I regressed, going from intending to fully shop my own, to somehow imagining which new additions I can make later on.



Depends on the motivation. For me it is lack of space rather than funds, but I'd like funds for other things too.

This not a no-buy thread. There is another that is all about that.

The thread is started yearly so I think of spend on a yearly basis. I try to stick to 1 bag per annum. Last year I bought 2 but both on my list. A pre-loved H Maxi DS and vintage H Chocolate Box Plume 28. The opportunity to get a Maxi DS is rare, especially since there are only 3 neutral, cws (black +  ) that would work for my medium frame/life. Same with my little Plume and at such a good price. Since I set the rules, I feel at liberty to break them. I will very likely still buy a bag this year rather buy nothing because of last year.

Someone just gifted me a little bag. You can't beat yourself up against what people give you as gifts. If any of those are of little use/like they may go immediately. If you love any, then they're worthy additions. I don't mind an extra little, flat, x-body, as big as many SLGs. I find them useful. Its the same in a stingray-print I already have in brown (and worn and worn). I may get rid of the brown, but I may not.

Basically you are responsible for only 2. You may want to see if those need to replace bags that serve the same purpose.

IMHO, the worst thing is to guilt-trip yourself. Just be practical and don't sweat it. Make a list of the 8 and put a X next to those that you never would have bought yourself (regardless of who bought). They are going. Put a tick next to the ones you're thrilled about. They are staying. Get out the others, have a play and see if they're a X or a tick. Undecided leave blank until you know. The ones with crosses are going tomorrow, rain shine, C-19 or not.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Congratulations on your new "Portlandia" bag, @momasaurus ! Wear it in good health!


Thank you. I love walking into the room where it is because the smell is so awesome!! If I were really from Portland I would insist on knowing all about the little cow it came from...


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> Great colour. Very warm and spicy.
> 
> I try to do a 1 in 1 out but it's very hard for me.


I try that too, with great lack of success. And I just bought a scarf.


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> My main workplace has an ongoing group meet on a day I've never worked (Monday) and actually work elsewhere. On the other hand if I don't attend it will be that misses out on anything that is said/planned/feedback.
> 
> This is a company that announces 'inclusiveness' 'welfare' 'equality' etc at every opportunity


I used to work at a place that had flexible hours, so I chose to come in later and stay later. My manager was an early riser and would call staff meetings at 7 am, knowing I would have to get up at 5 am to get there with my commute.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Random question, but since everyone here aims to shop their own bag closet, do you aim to shop your own for a year at a time, or do you aim for X number of years without any new additions?
> I know we all dip back into buying here and there, but is there a point where you've gone several years without any additions?
> I was so content this time last year, and I was so looking forward to shopping my own closet. Then somehow, I got gifted a total of 6 bags in the space of a year, and I just bought 2 new ones during this quarantine, and I have another 8 that I would like to slowly add at some point in the future (only after I've reduced my current collection by half; I can wait a few years if need be)...I just don't know how I regressed, going from intending to fully shop my own, to somehow imagining which new additions I can make later on.


I'm in this thread to be cognizant and accountable for my buying behavior, but it doesn't really stop me from adding something to my collection if I want it. I don't have a one in/one out policy. Every so often, when I'm motivated, I go through my collection and try to see what I can part with. I'm not trying to keep to a specific number even though I know I have more than I need. If I really wanted to avoid buying, I would probably have to stay off the forum completely, and I don't want to do that. Ever since I joined the forum, there has not been a year I've gone without buying anything, but there might have been a year in which I got rid of more than I bought. I keep a spreadsheet of all my bag related purchases that includes dates of purchase and cost, so I can see how many purchases I kept from a particular year.


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Random question, but since everyone here aims to shop their own bag closet, do you aim to shop your own for a year at a time, or do you aim for X number of years without any new additions?
> I know we all dip back into buying here and there, but is there a point where you've gone several years without any additions?
> I was so content this time last year, and I was so looking forward to shopping my own closet. Then somehow, I got gifted a total of 6 bags in the space of a year, and I just bought 2 new ones during this quarantine, and I have another 8 that I would like to slowly add at some point in the future (only after I've reduced my current collection by half; I can wait a few years if need be)...I just don't know how I regressed, going from intending to fully shop my own, to somehow imagining which new additions I can make later on.





papertiger said:


> Depends on the motivation. For me it is lack of space rather than funds, but I'd like funds for other things too.
> 
> *This not a no-buy thread. *There is another that is all about that.
> 
> The thread is started yearly so I think of spend on a yearly basis. I try to stick to 1 bag per annum. Last year I bought 2 but both on my list. A pre-loved Maxi DS and vintage Chocolate Box Plume 28. The opportunity to get a Maxi DS is rare, especially since there are only 3 neutral, cws (black +  ) that would work for my medium frame/life. Same with my little Plume and at such a good price. Since I set the rules, I feel at liberty to break them. I will very likely still buy a bag this year rather buy nothing because of last year.
> 
> Someone just gifted me a little bag. You can't beat yourself up against what people give you as gifts. If any of those are of little use/like they may go immediately. If you love any, then they're worthy additions. I don't mind an extra little, flat, x-body, as big as many SLGs. I find them useful. Its the same in a stingray-print I already have in brown (and worn and worn). I may get rid of the brown, but I may not.
> 
> Basically you are responsible for only 2. You may want to see if those need to replace bags that serve the same purpose.
> 
> IMHO, the worst thing is to quit-trip yourself. Just be practical and don't sweat it. Make a list of the 8 and put a X next to those that you never would have bought yourself (regardless of who bought). They are going. Put a tick next to the ones you're thrilled about. They are staying. Get out the others, have a play and see if they're a X or a tick. Undecided leave blank until you know. The ones with crosses are going tomorrow, rain shine, C-19 or not.


Great question @jblended and I love @papertiger ’s response.
I echo papertiger’s “this thread is not a no-buy thread.” My approach and stage is to appreciate the great bags I have already purchased and have in my closet. At different stages, I have been in discover different brands mode, acquisition mode, figure out what works for my current lifestyle mode, divest mode, stable mode, one in one out stage, admire from afar, try to develop the “perfect” capsule of bags for me, etc.

Overlapping my journey have been different periods of purse peace and contentment. I had a number of waves/phases of learning, growth and lifestyle changes. My underlying desire/goal is to have a collection of handbags that fit my lifestyle, that I love and use frequently. To get back to your questions, I am more likely to do one in one out vs. no acquisition years. It is more important to me to have mindful acquisitions. Last year I was fortunate to acquire a new bag and a pre loved bag and both acquisitions were followed up by exiting a similar function bag. This year has been a no purchase year so far, for a number of reasons, including, depleting my fun money account to replace a fridge that died two weeks ago. I reflected on papertiger’s posts about not needing a fridge. In my household, my DH has been losing patience waiting two weeks for delivery (we have a fridge in the garage) and I think of it as investing in marriage harmony and making our cooking efforts more simple by replacing the fridge. When I asked the salesman how long fridges last these days he said around 8-10 years. Ours is probably 16+ years old so I think we got good value out of it.

Back to topic, don’t be so hard on yourself, gifts are gifts and so what you purchased two bags and wanted to celebrate your good health. I agree with papertiger’s post, just look at your collection as a whole and take your time to evaluate what becomes your most/least favourite, most/least practical, most/least carried (once we get out again) bags. I’ve had a lot of time to reflect on my bags while I have been self isolating/sheltering in place. I think this shopping our bags endeavour is more a journey than a destination. Keep evolving and making it a fun interest/distraction and not a stressful burden. Bottom line, enjoy and use what you have and do what works for you. Best wishes to you as you enjoy your new additions!


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> I used to work at a place that had flexible hours, so I chose to come in later and stay later. My manager was an early riser and would call staff meetings at 7 am, knowing I would have to get up at 5 am to get there with my commute.



Yup, sounds familiar


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> My main workplace has an ongoing group meet on a day I've never worked (Monday) and actually work elsewhere. On the other hand if I don't attend it will be that misses out on anything that is said/planned/feedback.
> 
> This is a company that announces 'inclusiveness' 'welfare' 'equality' etc at every opportunity





whateve said:


> I used to work at a place that had flexible hours, so I chose to come in later and stay later. My manager was an early riser and would call staff meetings at 7 am, knowing I would have to get up at 5 am to get there with my commute.


That sucks and is inconsiderate. I am outraged on your behalf!


----------



## jblended

Thank you all for sharing your insights. I love how thoughtful everyone is and how generous you are with your knowledge and experience.

For me, it's not a matter of funds or even space that makes me want to shop my own closet; it's that when I have too much I cannot enjoy or fully utilize each piece. Bags are beautiful, certainly, but they are also meant to be utilitarian. When a collection gets too big for me, I lose the joy of it. It overwhelms me. I admire people who can have large collections of anything because it seems such an easy, carefree way to collect. Whereas I've always been a minimalist by nature, and beyond a certain point I get anxiety, so to find myself now...experiencing excess and still wanting more is... bizarre.

I think what's happening to me now is due to my situation; it's clear to me that I'm dealing with the stress of mum's surgery and having covid with retail therapy (not my usual practice, so an obvious change for me to notice). I'm browsing online more often than I normally would just to keep myself awake and alert.
I know I won't buy anything on this new wish list, but I can see how in the past couple of months I've done a complete 180 from where I was this time last year, and I feel like I'm being ungrateful for what I already have by seeking more.
It's not that I aim to be inflexible or to follow a strict no-buy policy, but I do want to get back that feeling of contentment that I somehow seem to have lost.

You've all given me much to ponder. I think once I'm back home I will take out my bags and sort through them to see if I can edit the collection some, removing anything that isn't right and reconnecting with that feeling of having "enough".
I'll re-read your responses again and give it all some more thought. Thanks 

Edit: I got responses rather quickly after asking whilst I was still online, so I shared my initial thoughts above, but I'm aware we're all in different time zones. If others have any thoughts on this, I'd love to hear them! Its interesting to learn how everyone approaches shopping their own closet.

Another edit: 





More bags said:


> I think this shopping our bags endeavour is more a journey than a destination. Keep evolving and making it a fun interest/distraction and not a stressful burden.


Just because this is so good, it's worth quoting as a reminder to myself. Thank you.


----------



## muchstuff

ElainePG said:


> Your "living in fear" quotation is perfect. It would be great on a tee shirt.


I've seen a few quotes that would be good to broadcast in that way...


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> I know! I am tempted by the green mini also....A nice reminder that a purse doesn't really need to cost 12 thousand dollars.


Very true! It is also less stressful if something happens to it.


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> I try that too, with great lack of success. And I just bought a scarf.



Which one did you buy? (It will make me feel better about my no3 of the season.)


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Thank you. I love walking into the room where it is because the smell is so awesome!! If I were really from Portland *I would insist on knowing all about the little cow it came from..*.


Who her little friends were…


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> I try that too, with great lack of success. And I just bought a scarf.


Do tell!!!

I've been browsing the reseller sites all day.


----------



## missie1

ElainePG said:


> That's a funny image!


Elaine it’s hilarious.  The  jeweler sent email recipe to my DH email instead of mine.  He was like don’t buy anything else.  I then proceeded to by a bracelet lol.  My Birthday is in 2 weeks and I had tickets to Paris for that weekend.  Was planning to go shopping to VCA and hopefully Hermes.  That got canceled so I proceeded to shop With my Paris budget stateside lol.  I got earrings and VCA bracelet. So for actual birthday present from DH  I mentioned that that since everything is closed he better at least pull me up to Saks curbside.  My stepson says hey you can go in if you make appointment for private shopping.  DH says all she needs is Curbside.  We died laughing.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Here´s a very guilty conscience! Tonight I bought another handbag....  

I´d been watching the model for some time on vestiaire and the classifieds, spoken several times to one of the ladies selling one, but not come to any agreement. 
Tonight I made a lowball offer for one on vestiaire which led to negotiations and within 5 minutes an agreement. 
I used the app for the first time and got a discount code which together with opting for free direct shipping without the usual inhouse quality check (I´m 100% sure it´s the real thing) the price was too good for not to go for the bag. 

Well... life is short...  that´s my only excuse. 
Now to delete all the wishlists I´m keeping in endless places. This should be my final bag fix for a long time.


----------



## missie1

So Ladies good news to share.  We were both sick in March and when we finally were able to take Covid test In May.  DH was positive and I was negative. He finally texted Negative after 2 positive tests. We were so excited And thankful.. We went this morning to take antibodies test.  Strange is that when he tested positive he had absolutely no symptoms.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> I'm trying to catch up on this thread and just saw this! You've done a great job!



Thank-you so much! This was my way to get the idea of an D+G roses and leopard bag out of my head. I had seen one for sale recently.... it was needlepoint combined with crochet and their usual very brightly gold kind of typically Italian hardware. I loved the roses and the leopard, but not the rest and I remembered the happy encounter with one of their sweet Italian artists at the Galeries Lafayette two years ago. The nice man let me watch him paint on a bag, closely inspect the paints he was using and was a great source of inspiration. So I sat down, thought of this happy moment and did my own.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

momasaurus said:


> View attachment 4742953
> View attachment 4742954
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Portland leather bag arrived already! Thanks again, @dcooney4.  The smell is amazing!
> This color is papaya - outdoors it does look a bit orangey, which I like.
> Here's a shot next to my natural barenia pico (with poppy handle linings).
> I have 2 small picos now and have felt like I could let go of one. I'm thinking I might rehome this one, as it is fairly similar to this new bag (at least how and when I would carry it). Plus the Porland Leather has a detachable cross-body strap AND a handy snap closure.



Congratulations on the lovely new bag that seems to be tailor made for you. I checked the website and was amazed by the prices. How can they do bags like this that ooze quality for so little?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> Do tell!!!
> 
> I've been browsing the reseller sites all day.




oops...  guess who´s been doing the same for a while...   and now has a very guilty conscience...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

missie1 said:


> Elaine it’s hilarious.  The  jeweler sent email recipe to my DH email instead of mine.  He was like don’t buy anything else.  I then proceeded to by a bracelet lol.  My Birthday is in 2 weeks and I had tickets to Paris for that weekend.  Was planning to go shopping to VCA and hopefully Hermes.  That got canceled so I proceeded to shop With my Paris budget stateside lol.  I got earrings and VCA bracelet. So for actual birthday present from DH  I mentioned that that since everything is closed he better at least pull me up to Saks curbside.  My stepson says hey you can go in if you make appointment for private shopping.  DH says all she needs is Curbside.  We died laughing.


oops... a receipt sent to the wrong email is tricky...  I wouldn´t be keen on this happening to me, even though I always ever only spend my own money and my purchases don´t hurt anyone. Still I prefer to wait for the right moment to reveil a new purchase well knowing it´s a silly purchase...  on the other hand if DH actually asks what I paid he usually tells me he expected I paid a lot more. 
I really like your using the Paris budget on shopping from home. I mean it was set aside anyway and meant to pay for fun.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

momasaurus said:


> Thanks. With all the new attention to touching things, I'm happy to have a crossbody bag.



A crossbody bag proves extremly useful at the moment. I´ve been taking that little abro camera bag grocery shopping since it arrived and it´s so practical. It´s small enough to put it on at home and not having to take it off while driving, so there´s only very limited touching.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Random question, but since everyone here aims to shop their own bag closet, do you aim to shop your own for a year at a time, or do you aim for X number of years without any new additions?
> I know we all dip back into buying here and there, but is there a point where you've gone several years without any additions?
> I was so content this time last year, and I was so looking forward to shopping my own closet. Then somehow, I got gifted a total of 6 bags in the space of a year, and I just bought 2 new ones during this quarantine, and I have another 8 that I would like to slowly add at some point in the future (only after I've reduced my current collection by half; I can wait a few years if need be)...I just don't know how I regressed, going from intending to fully shop my own, to somehow imagining which new additions I can make later on.



I am not very good at it and even worse at actually using my bags (as I live at the back of beyond and practically don´t go anywhere) but really like the idea of shopping my own closet.  
Since I´ve joined this thread it has helped me a lot. 
I´ve researched, looked out for, hunted....  lots of bags, filled wishlists and watchlists but refrained from immediate impulse purchases and been able to kiss many a bag I thought I would "need" good-bey after looking at it for several times and looking at the bags I have. 
Many urgent desires just lost their urgency after playing with some beauties I do own and almost forgot about.  
Yes, I bought new bags (and didn´t sell any as the desinger bags I own are all exactly what I want and love and the rest is simple vintage not worth selling) but nothing random, nothing for a silly price, nothing I´d regret (but one vintage bag I might actually try to sell or will just put into storage, out of sight.)


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> The ones with crosses are going tomorrow, rain shine, C-19 or not.



Thank-you for this! Just what I needed! I´ll make sure to list the bag I regret getting and one or two more I saw during the last few days and wondered why I have them over the week-end. They only take up space and so far I´ve never regretted of letting go bags that make me feel this way so there is no need for storing them for further reference.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I'm in this thread to be cognizant and accountable for my buying behavior



Very well said. You took the words (I couldn´t articulate as clearly as you) right out of my mouth!


----------



## missie1

cowgirlsboots said:


> oops... a receipt sent to the wrong email is tricky...  I wouldn´t be keen on this happening to me, even though I always ever only spend my own money and my purchases don´t hurt anyone. Still I prefer to wait for the right moment to reveil a new purchase well knowing it´s a silly purchase...  on the other hand if DH actually asks what I paid he usually tells me he expected I paid a lot more.
> I really like your using the Paris budget on shopping from home. I mean it was set aside anyway and meant to pay for fun.


I couldn’t believe it but I checked and they had both our emails and his was listed as primary.  I had it removed though.  I pay him no attention lol.  It’s cute though as he spends what he wants on things he deems important to him so I’m entitled to do the same.  Also I had advised about the purchase in a round about way like hey I’m upgrading my earrings they aren’t big enough.  He said it didn’t make sense to him since it’s a pandemic but that didn’t stop his Harley customizations.  I was planning to pop out with them on my birthday.  
I think he thought Paris cancelled she’s not going to do major damage.  Like sorry babe you know your wife lol.


----------



## missie1

jblended said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Random question, but since everyone here aims to shop their own bag closet, do you aim to shop your own for a year at a time, or do you aim for X number of years without any new additions?
> I know we all dip back into buying here and there, but is there a point where you've gone several years without any additions?
> I was so content this time last year, and I was so looking forward to shopping my own closet. Then somehow, I got gifted a total of 6 bags in the space of a year, and I just bought 2 new ones during this quarantine, and I have another 8 that I would like to slowly add at some point in the future (only after I've reduced my current collection by half; I can wait a few years if need be)...I just don't know how I regressed, going from intending to fully shop my own, to somehow imagining which new additions I can make later on.


I struggle with shopping my own closet/bags and adding needed colors.  I have bought few bags but I try to carefully evaluate and determine if bag fits into my plans.  I’ve upped my count to 30 bags to include everything.  It’s a struggle and I’ve learned to accept that my bag collection is a fluid thing. It will always need to be refined.   But at least I have purchased few  non Chanel bags which is great for variety.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

missie1 said:


> I couldn’t believe it but I checked and they had both our emails and his was listed as primary.  I had it removed though.  I pay him no attention lol.  It’s cute though as he spends what he wants on things he deems important to him so I’m entitled to do the same.  Also I had advised about the purchase in a round about way like hey I’m upgrading my earrings they aren’t big enough.  He said it didn’t make sense to him since it’s a pandemic but that didn’t stop his Harley customizations.  I was planning to pop out with them on my birthday.
> I think he thought Paris cancelled she’s not going to do major damage.  Like sorry babe you know your wife lol.


I like your attitude! Well done removing his email address from your account! As long a purchase does not hurt the other it´s only me who is responsible for it.
DH amazed me very much with something he said the other day. He said as we obviously won´t be going to the UK for our beloved summer vacation I should start thinking about getting a brand new bag from the Dior Champs Elyssees store I loved so much this winter next year when we hopefully can go back there, again. Sorry babe, I thought. My heart is into almost vintage John Galliano for Dior. I loved the store, but didn´t feel any true desire towards any of the recent bags... and I won´t buy anything just for the experience of a real luxury purchase.


----------



## missie1

cowgirlsboots said:


> I like your attitude! Well done removing his email address from your account! As long a purchase does not hurt the other it´s only me who is responsible for it.
> DH amazed me very much with something he said the other day. He said as we obviously won´t be going to the UK for our beloved summer vacation I should start thinking about getting a brand new bag from the Dior Champs Elyssees store I loved so much this winter next year when we hopefully can go back there, again. Sorry babe, I thought. My heart is into almost vintage John Galliano for Dior. I loved the store, but didn´t feel any true desire towards any of the recent bags... and I won´t buy anything just for the experience of a real luxury purchase.


Go get the bag.  No sweeter words ever spoken by man lol.  I had such time on deciding on size for Lady Dior that I went to my comfort zone Chanel Flaps.  You either love a bag or leave it.  Good choice to wait until you find something that makes your heart sing


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> Which one did you buy? (It will make me feel better about my no3 of the season.)


Haha. I found a white and brown/olive Amazones at a great price.  I love the design, had a pink and pastel one that I wore for awhile, but something just didn't work - maybe the yellow bits. I sold it to a friend who loves it.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Do tell!!!
> 
> I've been browsing the reseller sites all day.


LOL. i hear you. See my answer to papertiger above.


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> Congratulations on the lovely new bag that seems to be tailor made for you. I checked the website and was amazed by the prices. How can they do bags like this that ooze quality for so little?


I was amazed too. I guess they are having a sale. I don't know them, so don't know their usual lineup of items, when they have sales, etc.


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> A crossbody bag proves extremly useful at the moment. I´ve been taking that little abro camera bag grocery shopping since it arrived and it´s so practical. It´s small enough to put it on at home and not having to take it off while driving, so there´s only very limited touching.


Very good. A bag you can drive in!


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> My grandmother passed away over the weekend. She was 96 years old and had been ready to go for almost 2 years. It's sad but we're all happy that she's finally at peace. And we have all been FaceTiming and talking about her and reminiscing. It's an interesting time to experience something like this. She was my husband's and my last living grandparent. Feeling mostly relieved and at peace, rather than deeply sad.
> 
> My husband's company has been laying off a lot of people, so we're just kind of waiting to see what will happen. He received a raise and promotion right before Covid started to impact everything we do. It's just all surreal but we are now truly being affected by what is happening with the economy. He was speaking with another company last year and they finally got in touch and are starting a massive project shortly. Just last week, his contact there said she was setting up interviews for him. So we will see what happens with all of these different things.
> 
> Two not-so-positive updates, but we are all in pretty good spirits at home. We've had our ups and downs all being together, but maybe this is a positive for us because we really have to band together to figure this out and hopefully can come out stronger, despite the situation.


I am sorry for your loss. I know what you mean about the feeling of someone you love being at peace. Nice that your family is pulling together virtually.


----------



## lynne_ross

jblended said:


> Thank you all for all the lovely messages. I keep getting blown away by how warm and supportive everyone is. I feel truly lucky, indeed.
> I'm having a bit of a rough time, had a couple of convulsions yesterday, but overall I'm definitely better than I was. More alert and energy is slowly returning. Now if I could smell and taste again, I'd be over the moon! I'm really hopeful that this is the tail end of illness and I'll be back to normalcy soon.
> 
> 
> The bags I'm letting go of are all contemporary/no-brand and not that interesting, I fear. A leather Kenneth Cole bag that was gifted to me 6 years ago and is still in great condition, a Cos leather bag that I used for work and will suit a younger person starting their career, and a handmade bag I picked up in Thailand that I adore but is far too large for my frame so I'd rather someone else enjoys it and I don't hold onto it just out of greed.
> 
> I love that you and your sister are reaching out and helping people. It's such a beautiful sentiment.
> One of my friends on TPF and I were discussing donating before all this craziness started and I was planning to give away 3 of my backpacks. She made the best suggestion ever: fill the backpacks with supplies before I give them out to the homeless. I put it sanitary products, cleansing face wipes, non-perishable food, shampoo, and some chocolate (from memory, there were other bits I can't remember now as this was in late Dec).
> The 3 homeless women I gave them to were overjoyed (with the sanitary products above everything else, surprisingly)!
> Perhaps that will inspire you and your sister as you come up with creative ways to help during this time. I would never have imagined I should fill my bags before donating them, but it worked out so well.
> 
> 
> The doctor I'm seeing is utterly convinced I have it. He said he's seen other covid patients with the same symptoms. I'm not that certain. I know with my medical conditions, even a small cold can turn deadly and give me more severe symptoms than anyone can predict, so to me, this could be anything and I'm okay not knowing either way. I will continue to distance myself, wear masks, sanitize products and wash my hands as if nothing happened because that is the only way I can be sure I'm doing my part to protect others around me.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm deeply sorry for your loss but relieved she is at peace now. Please accept my deepest condolences.
> Hoping everything works out for your husband. I'm really impressed by your go-get-'em attitude in spite of hard times. You will certainly come out stronger as a result because your head's in a good place.


I am just catching up on thread. I hope you are feeling better!


----------



## lynne_ross

muchstuff said:


> We're being told over and over that the mask is to stop you from spreading droplets and that it won't protect you from breathing in airborne virus. But I think it must help at least to some degree. I have the wire on mine but I still get foggy, I read that using soap on your lenses helps but so far I'm still partially blind when I go out .


This is basically what I understand - masks are to keep the person infected from spreading it. Then there are some additional benefits to others wearing it to protect them from getting it but the bigger impacted is from people who have it from infecting others.


----------



## keodi

jblended said:


> Just thanking you once more.
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to read that crazy long post!
> We all have a rough way to go, one way or another. That's why I shared, because I hope it will motivate someone else to keep going. This pandemic is pushing people to exhaustion, you know?
> I LOVE that you found a spot of joy with that hummingbird. What a special moment!
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> *Now that is what I call a shopping list!
> So excited to see that H Vespa. I've seen a lot of people carry the B/K/C and Evelyn, but never a Vespa. And that Balenciaga first is one of my faviourites. Nice haul!*
> 
> 
> Ooh that's lovely! That colour really is close to an actual papaya! Such an apt name from it. Enjoy it!
> 
> 
> You are far too kind! Thank you so much
> 
> 
> I have always hated this element in certain work cultures. It's completely unreasonable. My last company expected me to respond as late as 2am (if my boss was out drinking and randomly remembered something) and on weekends. After a few years of exhaustion, I refused to answer calls after 7pm and would switch my phone off. I also refused to install WhatsApp because then the work would _never _stop. It created a lot of tension and people hated me for it. I never understood why they didn't want to stick to regular hours. It makes work flow more smoothly and allows us all time to decompress.
> I would gently set boundaries from now, because WHF should have set hours just like the office. It's like colleagues forget we are human and have our own lives.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much. I'm wary because I'm relatively new and the subject matter was heavy. It turned out to be a very long post as well.


Thank you!


momasaurus said:


> The pico is 18. I have two in that size. The larger ones don't really work for me.
> This new Portland Leather bag holds my 9.5" iPad also!


I love your portland bag, it is really versatile!


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> Haha. I found a white and brown/olive Amazones at a great price.  I love the design, had a pink and pastel one that I wore for awhile, but something just didn't work - maybe the yellow bits. I sold it to a friend who loves it.



In that case I think we are twins! Fantastic design and so funny.


----------



## momasaurus

keodi said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I love your portland bag, it is really versatile!


Thanks, keodi. I think it will see a lot of use, eventually.


----------



## jblended

missie1 said:


> So Ladies good news to share.  We were both sick in March and when we finally were able to take Covid test In May.  DH was positive and I was negative. He finally texted Negative after 2 positive tests. We were so excited And thankful.. We went this morning to take antibodies test.  Strange is that when he tested positive he had absolutely no symptoms.


So glad to hear you're both testing negative now.  Huge relief for you both, I'm sure.
And your DH was lucky to be asymptomatic. I think something like 40% of people are (last I heard, but that stat may have changed).
I'm coming in on a month since I started fighting it and I still have a bunch of lingering symptoms, so I'm always thankful to hear that some are able to escape that harsh side of it. Some people's descriptions of their experiences on the covid thread here, as well as descriptions from my friends who have it, have made my heart break.
Wishing you both good health. 
PS- My doctor has warned me that many people are getting flare ups months after the initial infection. They are not sure if it's the same infection reactivating or if patients are catching it all over again after recovery. I would urge you and your DH to keep taking precautions, just to stay on the safe side.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

missie1 said:


> Go get the bag.  No sweeter words ever spoken by man lol.  I had such time on deciding on size for Lady Dior that I went to my comfort zone Chanel Flaps.  You either love a bag or leave it.  Good choice to wait until you find something that makes your heart sing



Really sweet words! I´ll remind him in case he´ll attempt to critizise my latest preloved purchase....  

The Lady Dior is lovely but wouldn´t look nice on me, I think. It´s too posh for me. I only ever tried on one single model, though: one of the art bags in Feb during my first ever visit to a Dior boutique in Paris at the champs Elysees. The lovely SA gave me a great tour and offered I´d try on the art bags just for fun. It was a mind boggling experience given these bags are totally out of my budget. 
Chanel flaps are far out of my budget, too. I actually joined this thread after my silly brain tried to convince me I need to have a Chanel flap or at least a Gucci Dyonisus. The latter - even preloved- already is at a price point far out of my range.

This thread made me realize it would be totally wrong for me personally to go ahead and buy a bag far too expensive for my living circumstances, a bag that wouldn´t even look natural on me and the wanting stopped. 
I happily returned to buying preloved Gallaino by Dior adding a few pieces to my small collection that makes me truly happy.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

momasaurus said:


> Very good. A bag you can drive in!



Absolutely practical. No fussing. My little abro bag isn´t a statement at all, just something plain and useful in a good quality.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Two bags that don´t make my heart sing listed in the classifieds, today plus a pair of boots I bought too big. Now to wait for somebody to buy them.

Resolution: 
as soon as my current purchases have arrived I will delete both my normal vestiaire account and the app account. 

I will give up checking ebay and the classifieds for newly listed bags twice a day!


----------



## ElainePG

missie1 said:


> So Ladies good news to share.  We were both sick in March and when we finally were able to take Covid test In May.  DH was positive and I was negative. *He finally texted Negative after 2 positive tests. *We were so excited And thankful.. We went this morning to take antibodies test.  Strange is that when he tested positive he had absolutely no symptoms.


So wait, I'm have trouble understanding about the two positive tests, and then the negative one. Does that mean your husband DID have Covid-19, and then eventually he recovered? Thus, positive first, and then negative?

And how are they interpreting your negative test? Because you were awfully sick. Was it a coincidence that you were sick at the same time, or do they think you also had C-19 but your test result was a false negative?

Will the antibody test be the clincher, to explain what actually went on in March? And are you both feeling okay now?

This is SUCH a strange virus. So much still not understood about it.


----------



## ElainePG

missie1 said:


> Elaine it’s hilarious.  The  jeweler sent email recipe to my DH email instead of mine.  He was like don’t buy anything else.  I then proceeded to by a bracelet lol.  My Birthday is in 2 weeks and I had tickets to Paris for that weekend.  Was planning to go shopping to VCA and hopefully Hermes.  That got canceled so I proceeded to shop With my Paris budget stateside lol.  I got earrings and VCA bracelet. So for actual birthday present from DH  I mentioned that that since everything is closed he better at least pull me up to Saks curbside.  My stepson says hey you can go in if you make appointment for private shopping.  *DH says all she needs is Curbside*.  We died laughing.


Oh, Missie, I have an image of your family pulling up curbside, and a whole team of Saks employees coming out with gigantic silver trays piled high with prezzies for you!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> Oh, Missie, I have an image of your family pulling up curbside, and a whole team of Saks employees coming out with gigantic silver trays piled high with prezzies for you!



I adore your image @ElainePG! This would be the best birthday to ever dream up!


----------



## keodi

ElainePG said:


> So wait, I'm have trouble understanding about the two positive tests, and then the negative one. Does that mean your husband DID have Covid-19, and then eventually he recovered? Thus, positive first, and then negative?
> 
> And how are they interpreting your negative test? Because you were awfully sick. Was it a coincidence that you were sick at the same time, or do they think you also had C-19 but your test result was a false negative?
> 
> Will the antibody test be the clincher, to explain what actually went on in March? And are you both feeling okay now?
> 
> *This is SUCH a strange virus. So much still not understood about it.*


I agree!


ElainePG said:


> Oh, Missie, I have an image of your family pulling up curbside, and a whole team of Saks employees coming out with gigantic silver trays piled high with prezzies for you!


I like this image!


----------



## missie1

ElainePG said:


> So wait, I'm have trouble understanding about the two positive tests, and then the negative one. Does that mean your husband DID have Covid-19, and then eventually he recovered? Thus, positive first, and then negative?
> 
> And how are they interpreting your negative test? Because you were awfully sick. Was it a coincidence that you were sick at the same time, or do they think you also had C-19 but your test result was a false negative?
> 
> Will the antibody test be the clincher, to explain what actually went on in March? And are you both feeling okay now?
> 
> This is SUCH a strange virus. So much still not understood about it.


So according to the Dr . DH did in fact have Covid 19.   I was sick on March 16 and he got sick two weeks later and went to Dr on 3/24.  We both were recovered ivy mid April.   I was fine the 1st week of April and he was fine by Easter.  Then on May 5 we went to get tested and I was negative and he was positive.  By this time neither of us had any symptoms.  Once positive test they said he needed to retest in 10 days.  He retested and was positive again.  Then he waited and retested 10 days later and was negative.  They think I probably had it but the viral load was out of my system by the time I tested on May 5.   I had to wait for antibodies test until he tested negative as they in at end of May


ElainePG said:


> Oh, Missie, I have an image of your family pulling up curbside, and a whole team of Saks employees coming out with gigantic silver trays piled high with prezzies for you!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Really sweet words! I´ll remind him in case he´ll attempt to critizise my latest preloved purchase....
> 
> The Lady Dior is lovely but wouldn´t look nice on me, I think. It´s too posh for me. I only ever tried on one single model, though: one of the art bags in Feb during my first ever visit to a Dior boutique in Paris at the champs Elysees. The lovely SA gave me a great tour and offered I´d try on the art bags just for fun. It was a mind boggling experience given these bags are totally out of my budget.
> Chanel flaps are far out of my budget, too. I actually joined this thread after my silly brain tried to convince me I need to have a Chanel flap or at least a Gucci Dyonisus. The latter - even preloved- already is at a price point far out of my range.
> 
> This thread made me realize it would be totally wrong for me personally to go ahead and buy a bag far too expensive for my living circumstances, a bag that wouldn´t even look natural on me and the wanting stopped.
> I happily returned to buying preloved Gallaino by Dior adding a few pieces to my small collection that makes me truly happy.


I'm the same way. As much as I admire some expensive bags, I don't feel comfortable either with spending that much money, even at preloved prices (which are still out of my comfort zone), or carrying something that posh. I had a Gucci Jackie I had bought preloved for a good price. I only carried it once but felt uncomfortable with it, even though I bet most people didn't know it was Gucci.


----------



## missie1

ElainePG said:


> Oh, Missie, I have an image of your family pulling up curbside, and a whole team of Saks employees coming out with gigantic silver trays piled high with prezzies for you!


I so love your image.  If only DH would make it so.  It will be my Julia Roberts moment from Pretty Woman lol


----------



## ElainePG

missie1 said:


> So according to the Dr . DH did in fact have Covid 19.   I was sick on March 16 and he got sick two weeks later and went to Dr on 3/24.  We both were recovered ivy mid April.   I was fine the 1st week of April and he was fine by Easter.  Then on May 5 we went to get tested and I was negative and he was positive.  By this time neither of us had any symptoms.  Once positive test they said he needed to retest in 10 days.  He retested and was positive again.  Then he waited and retested 10 days later and was negative.  They think I probably had it but the viral load was out of my system by the time I tested on May 5.   I had to wait for antibodies test until he tested negative as they in at end of May


Thank you for the explanation, Missie. That makes sense. I'm just so glad that you and your DH are well again, after both being so sick.

Now go have fun enjoying your birthday!


----------



## ElainePG

missie1 said:


> I so love your image.  If only DH would make it so.  *It will be my Julia Roberts moment from Pretty Woman* lol


I loved that movie, especially that scene!


----------



## msd_bags

missie1 said:


> So according to the Dr . DH did in fact have Covid 19.   I was sick on March 16 and he got sick two weeks later and went to Dr on 3/24.  We both were recovered ivy mid April.   I was fine the 1st week of April and he was fine by Easter.  Then on May 5 we went to get tested and I was negative and he was positive.  By this time neither of us had any symptoms.  Once positive test they said he needed to retest in 10 days.  He retested and was positive again.  Then he waited and retested 10 days later and was negative.  They think I probably had it but the viral load was out of my system by the time I tested on May 5.   I had to wait for antibodies test until he tested negative as they in at end of May


I’m glad that you’re both over it and are well already!!


----------



## missie1

msd_bags said:


> I’m glad that you’re both over it and are well already!!


Thanks so much.


----------



## missie1

ElainePG said:


> Thank you for the explanation, Missie. That makes sense. I'm just so glad that you and your DH are well again, after both being so sick.
> 
> Now go have fun enjoying your birthday!


Thanks so much.  I’m just glad we are thru it.


----------



## dcooney4

missie1 said:


> So according to the Dr . DH did in fact have Covid 19.   I was sick on March 16 and he got sick two weeks later and went to Dr on 3/24.  We both were recovered ivy mid April.   I was fine the 1st week of April and he was fine by Easter.  Then on May 5 we went to get tested and I was negative and he was positive.  By this time neither of us had any symptoms.  Once positive test they said he needed to retest in 10 days.  He retested and was positive again.  Then he waited and retested 10 days later and was negative.  They think I probably had it but the viral load was out of my system by the time I tested on May 5.   I had to wait for antibodies test until he tested negative as they in at end of May


That had to be pretty scary! I am glad you are both doing well now.


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> Checking back in after a few days just catching my breath around here.
> 
> My daughter had a few days of poor sleep, followed by a heck of a night last night. So, DH and I are extra exhausted these days, even with a normal amount of sleep! I hope we can recover with our sleep tonight.
> 
> DH's interviews have gone well and he believes he'll get an offer, so we'll have to make a decision at that point. It would mean full days away from us, rather than almost full days home with us (since he's primarily working from home). It would also mean a 45+ min commute and potentially not seeing my daughter during the week, depending on when he has to be on-site working. We'll see if he can find out more about that.
> 
> I have been exploring design + build firms to potentially do an addition on our home in the next few years. I'm curious what it will cost and that will dictate the timing. We've decided that we love our home and exactly where we are right now (great street, great neighbors, great schools), so the best option to get more space is to add on to our current home. I have an idea what this would cost but not a good idea, so I want to explore our options and even get some estimates. If the estimates are much higher than what I'd want to do anytime in the near future, we'll likely begin to get the living room furniture from our designs. If they look good, we may start the project soon!
> 
> I made a decision to find a health and fitness coach (referred through a friend) and I started a new program a few days ago. It's workout, being more cognizant of what you're putting in your mouth, and accountability through the entire process. It's 3 months long and I already feel good after just a few days of eater less processed food and far more fresh food than I normally do! We'll see how this goes, but I'm happy I made the commitment.
> 
> We've now seen 2 friends outdoors and socially distanced. It has been nice to be around people and just to talk to other people outside our house. I think we'll try to keep doing this when others are up for it!


The no sleep is rough! I feel for you 

Tough choice on your DH’s job. Nice to have options, so you can do what makes sense for your family. 

let us know how the design build quoting process goes. I plan to extend our house and potentially remodel part of it once we move back. I will start the design process once I am a year away from going back. I hear it is a long process to plan and then need to get permits, etc.


----------



## lynne_ross

whateve said:


> I used to work at a place that had flexible hours, so I chose to come in later and stay later. My manager was an early riser and would call staff meetings at 7 am, knowing I would have to get up at 5 am to get there with my commute.


I haaaaate when managers do this when the meeting can occur during normal hours without confirming with staff it works or letting them call in from home or while commuting. People have commutes, kids, and other obligations besides work.


----------



## Rhl2987

jblended said:


> Another off topic post but everyone on this thread has been so welcoming and kind to me that I feel safe in sharing my thoughts. Sorry for any typos ahead, I am exhausted and doing my best to write this out correctly.
> 
> For anyone who is having a rough time, please know that it will be okay and unexpected beauty can flourish amidst our struggles. Covid has changed our lives and made simple things much harder, but it will be okay and we will get through this, one moment at a time.
> 
> I will put this under a spoiler not to waste anyone's time. I honestly don't expect anyone to read it and that's okay. I want to share it because I'm both exhausted and filled with joy. Nobody other than my mother can appreciate the journey. My friends are all swamped with caring for their kids whilst working from home, so I dare not disturb them with my unexpected Covid experience. My friends on here have followed it from the start, so you may not find this intrusive (at least I hope not).
> Here's my take on recent catastrophes in my life that turned out to be pretty amazing. It's what I hold on to as I dream of returning to normal life, without the pressure cooker environment that covid has created.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: For anyone who isn't interested in the details, I don't mind if you just scroll past.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember little of my accident but recall waking up in the ICU and not being able to open my mouth to speak (my jaws and cheekbones were broken and my jaws were wired shut). Some stranger was squeezing my hand (a nurse or doctor?) telling me what happened and asking me to focus on breathing in and out. As I struggled to stay conscious and felt shocks of pain go through me, I would tell myself to sleep now because tomorrow would be easier. I remember thinking I am lucky to be alive and cognizant of what is happening, so that is more than enough.
> The hidden surprise was that accident nearly killed me, but it ended up saving my life. I had been terribly unwell for one full year before the accident but I put it down to overworking (14 hours a day, 6-7 days a week). Little did I know that I had developed aplastic anemia and was close to dying from it.
> It was due to my accident that my blood work was taken and I was diagnosed, transfused and my life was literally saved. I would have died without ever knowing I had developed this disease because I had already written off my symptoms as exhaustion from my toxic work environment.
> ***
> When I had to have a blood transfusion and infusion in Dec '19 for my surgery this past Jan, I suffered terribly with side effects (that worsen with every transfusion I get). Little did I know that my mum would need emergency surgery in March, and if not for my recent, rather painful transfusion I would not have been medically cleared to get on an airplane to be by her side.
> I cannot imagine her having surgery alone in a foreign country, quarantined alone during Covid, and the feeling of helplessness we both would have experienced. That transfusion was intended for something negative (surgery) but paved the way for something really positive (being with my mum when she needed me most).
> ***
> I had to get a white blood cell booster shot before my flight to my mum's side, but that injection ended up allowing me to survive this strain of Covid that I contracted. On my own, my neutropenia would have meant that my body had no defenses against covid at all, and I would not be here, typing this now. Who could have seen that coming?
> ***
> One final unexpected ray of hope amidst the fight with Covid (which truly has been horrific to live through)...I'm being treated by a different medical team as I'm quarantined away from home, in a place I've never been to, as my mum had just been stationed here for work only a few months ago. The doctor who saw me for covid decided to take my bloodwork to a specialist in his hospital. I got a call yesterday that after discussing it in detail, they believe they know the cause of my aplastic anemia! It's a very rare side effect of the medications I was on. So now, they're putting me on a different medication, which, if they're right, would mean I would not need regular blood transfusions and may even have a normal life expectancy!
> I've seen more doctors than I can count and nobody could tell me why I developed this condition in my mid-30s, and for a long time I wondered if I would live to 40. Now I have hope and a real chance at a normal life again. And I have it because terrible things happened that paved the way for a new medical team, with their unique experience and fresh eyes, to diagnose me correctly.
> If I wasn't here and didn't catch Covid, I would not have this glimmer of hope that I may be healthy again. So Covid may be the thing that inadvertently saves my life?! Wow.
> 
> 
> Life is funny. And it is hard. But sometimes that hard stuff pays off in ways we cannot imagine. So when you're low and you think you can't carry on, please know that it will be okay and the other side of this experience may hold something unexpectedly wonderful. Healthier relationships, reinforcement of your core values, a discovery of new (or old) passions, a new career or simply a deeper appreciation for our wonderful bags and the ability to carry them out in the real world (when that day comes)!
> 
> Sorry for this post but I'm overwhelmed by what is happening in my life. I'm exhausted but happier than ever.
> 
> Stay safe everyone and I *promise *this is the last of these rambling posts. Thank you for all your kindness and the patience you have shown me.


I'm so happy to hear this and I hope that the medication change truly makes a big difference!


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> The no sleep is rough! I feel for you
> 
> Tough choice on your DH’s job. Nice to have options, so you can do what makes sense for your family.
> 
> let us know how the design build quoting process goes. I plan to extend our house and potentially remodel part of it once we move back. I will start the design process once I am a year away from going back. I hear it is a long process to plan and then need to get permits, etc.


I will keep everyone posted! I was told about 6 months from the start of working together to the start of construction, due to permitting, etc.


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> I will keep everyone posted! I was told about 6 months from the start of working together to the start of construction, due to permitting, etc.


I have heard similar. So I need 6 months for quoting/planing then 6 months permits and then start work as we move back.


----------



## Rhl2987

Just checking in here. I'm sure you are all aware of everything that is going on in the US with the protests, etc. It is all weighing heavily on my mind. I have had some intense discussions with my husband over the last few days and we've figured out a few (small) things we have in our power to make change. I don't feel like myself or normal, but I think it would be odd if I did. Not really feeling up to participating on here as usual, but I've enjoyed catching up on the last handful of pages I missed out on.

DH has one more conversation before an expected job offer. The baby goes back to daycare (for a couple hours a day) starting tomorrow. Speaking to a few more contractors this week. And trying to figure out all the ways we can help and support.


----------



## keodi

missie1 said:


> So Ladies good news to share.  We were both sick in March and when we finally were able to take Covid test In May.  DH was positive and I was negative. He finally texted Negative after 2 positive tests. We were so excited And thankful.. We went this morning to take antibodies test.  Strange is that when he tested positive he had absolutely no symptoms.


Thank goodness you guys are ok, and on the mend!


----------



## keodi

Rhl2987 said:


> Just checking in here. I'm sure you are all aware of everything that is going on in the US with the protests, etc. It is all weighing heavily on my mind. I have had some intense discussions with my husband over the last few days and we've figured out a few (small) things we have in our power to make change. I don't feel like myself or normal, but I think it would be odd if I did. Not really feeling up to participating on here as usual, but I've enjoyed catching up on the last handful of pages I missed out on.
> 
> DH has one more conversation before an expected job offer. The baby goes back to daycare (for a couple hours a day) starting tomorrow. Speaking to a few more contractors this week. And trying to figure out all the ways we can help and support.


keeping my fingers crossed for you and DH with the job offer. My sentiments on whats been going on for the past two weeks have been heartbreaking.


----------



## missie1

keodi said:


> Thank goodness you guys are ok, and on the mend!


Yes thank you so much


----------



## missie1

dcooney4 said:


> That had to be pretty scary! I am glad you are both doing well now.


It was better not knowing and thinking it was the flu to be honest.  Once he tested positive I started freaking out but then realized hey calm down the worst is over.  We’ve already been sick. Thank God we blessed to overcome this.


----------



## More bags

missie1 said:


> It was better not knowing and thinking it was the flu to be honest.  Once he tested positive I started freaking out but then realized hey calm down the worst is over.  We’ve already been sick. Thank God we blessed to overcome this.


Dear missie, another voice offering a sigh of relief that you and your husband have recovered from Covid. What an awful experience. Keep strong and be well. Have a fantastic birthday!


----------



## More bags

Rhl2987 said:


> Just checking in here. I'm sure you are all aware of everything that is going on in the US with the protests, etc. It is all weighing heavily on my mind. I have had some intense discussions with my husband over the last few days and we've figured out a few (small) things we have in our power to make change. I don't feel like myself or normal, but I think it would be odd if I did. Not really feeling up to participating on here as usual, but I've enjoyed catching up on the last handful of pages I missed out on.
> 
> DH has one more conversation before an expected job offer. The baby goes back to daycare (for a couple hours a day) starting tomorrow. Speaking to a few more contractors this week. And trying to figure out all the ways we can help and support.


That’s a lot of sources of stress. I hope tomorrow goes okay for you and DD, I hope DH gets a great job offer with all the benefits that are important to you and I hope your contractor discussions proceed in the direction you want, on schedule and on budget. Keep breathing.


----------



## More bags

*May Update, YTD Stats and Challenges*

Read 17 books YTD
I bought a replacement fridge, unplanned
I bought outdoor furniture for our deck, planned
I’ve been gifted all manner of masks from my SIL - paper masks, bandanas, buffs, 2 types of fabric masks)
*May 2020 Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out

*YTD Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


----------



## whateve

May stats
bags 2 in, 1 out
slgs   3 in, 0 out

One of the bags in is a nylon tote that I thought would be useful with the current situation.
This is the first month in a long time that I haven't sold any slgs.

I only carried one bag this month, and that was only for a few car rides.


----------



## dcooney4

May Stats
5 Bags in 
5 bags out- That was not easy. I did not count the one that came in and then immediately sold. I did count a backpack                           that has not arrived yet.
1 slg in
0 slg out


----------



## keodi

*May 2020 Stats*
Bags - 2 in, 0 out
SLGs - 1 in, 0 out
I recently made these purchases, so i'm waiting for them to come in!


----------



## missie1

1 SLG purchased last month


----------



## momasaurus

Rhl2987 said:


> Just checking in here. I'm sure you are all aware of everything that is going on in the US with the protests, etc. It is all weighing heavily on my mind. I have had some intense discussions with my husband over the last few days and we've figured out a few (small) things we have in our power to make change. I don't feel like myself or normal, but I think it would be odd if I did. Not really feeling up to participating on here as usual, but I've enjoyed catching up on the last handful of pages I missed out on.
> 
> DH has one more conversation before an expected job offer. The baby goes back to daycare (for a couple hours a day) starting tomorrow. Speaking to a few more contractors this week. And trying to figure out all the ways we can help and support.


Please let us know what you figure out about how to help. I feel the same way. Helpless and in shock.


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> Just checking in here. I'm sure you are all aware of everything that is going on in the US with the protests, etc. It is all weighing heavily on my mind. I have had some intense discussions with my husband over the last few days and we've figured out a few (small) things we have in our power to make change. I don't feel like myself or normal, but I think it would be odd if I did. Not really feeling up to participating on here as usual, but I've enjoyed catching up on the last handful of pages I missed out on.
> 
> DH has one more conversation before an expected job offer. The baby goes back to daycare (for a couple hours a day) starting tomorrow. Speaking to a few more contractors this week. And trying to figure out all the ways we can help and support.


Thinking of you during this difficult time.


----------



## dcooney4

I am slowly moving away from logo bags with the exception of a couple of LV bags . I am just not wearing them as much as I do my other bags. That is when I am able to wear bags again in general.  I really want to be using all the bags in my collection. Have you changed your mind on any thing during all this at home time? I also would like to move but that is a whole other can of worms.


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> Please let us know what you figure out about how to help. I feel the same way. Helpless and in shock.


+1


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I am slowly moving away from logo bags with the exception of a couple of LV bags . I am just not wearing them as much as I do my other bags. That is when I am able to wear bags again in general.  *I really want to be using all the bags in my collection*. Have you changed your mind on any thing during all this at home time? I also would like to move but that is a whole other can of worms.


I'd like to use all the bags in my collection, too, but realistically I have no idea when my life will be back to "normal" enough that I'll have anyplace to carry my bags. Definitely an unimportant concern, given how people are suffering locally and internationally. Still, I do enjoy thinking about my bag collection (AND my scarf collection!). And, like you, I wonder if I'll have a different sense of style once I step back into the world.

I think (I hope) I'll take pleasure in the small things that I never paid much attention to before, like stopping at a local coffee shop for a mid-afternoon decaf and muffin. Carrying… which bag? Maybe this one! I bought this Bal City just before the S.I.P. order, and barely had a chance to use it. It's large enough to carry a bottle of water and my iPad, therefore perfect for an hour at the coffee shop.


----------



## keodi

ElainePG said:


> I'd like to use all the bags in my collection, too, but realistically I have no idea when my life will be back to "normal" enough that I'll have anyplace to carry my bags. Definitely an unimportant concern, given how people are suffering locally and internationally. Still, I do enjoy thinking about my bag collection (AND my scarf collection!). And, like you, I wonder if I'll have a different sense of style once I step back into the world.
> 
> I think (I hope) I'll take pleasure in the small things that I never paid much attention to before, like stopping at a local coffee shop for a mid-afternoon decaf and muffin. Carrying… which bag? Maybe this one! I bought this Bal City just before the S.I.P. order, and barely had a chance to use it. It's large enough to carry a bottle of water and my iPad, therefore perfect for an hour at the coffee shop.
> View attachment 4745605


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> I'd like to use all the bags in my collection, too, but realistically I have no idea when my life will be back to "normal" enough that I'll have anyplace to carry my bags. Definitely an unimportant concern, given how people are suffering locally and internationally. Still, I do enjoy thinking about my bag collection (AND my scarf collection!). And, like you, I wonder if I'll have a different sense of style once I step back into the world.
> 
> I think (I hope) I'll take pleasure in the small things that I never paid much attention to before, like stopping at a local coffee shop for a mid-afternoon decaf and muffin. Carrying… which bag? Maybe this one! I bought this Bal City just before the S.I.P. order, and barely had a chance to use it. It's large enough to carry a bottle of water and my iPad, therefore perfect for an hour at the coffee shop.
> View attachment 4745605


That's a very pretty color! I added another Bal to my collection during lockdown too.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I'd like to use all the bags in my collection, too, but realistically I have no idea when my life will be back to "normal" enough that I'll have anyplace to carry my bags. Definitely an unimportant concern, given how people are suffering locally and internationally. Still, I do enjoy thinking about my bag collection (AND my scarf collection!). And, like you, I wonder if I'll have a different sense of style once I step back into the world.
> 
> I think (I hope) I'll take pleasure in the small things that I never paid much attention to before, like stopping at a local coffee shop for a mid-afternoon decaf and muffin. Carrying… which bag? Maybe this one! I bought this Bal City just before the S.I.P. order, and barely had a chance to use it. It's large enough to carry a bottle of water and my iPad, therefore perfect for an hour at the coffee shop.
> View attachment 4745605


I love the color of this. It seems so strange that things have changed so much.


----------



## keodi

dcooney4 said:


> I love the color of this. It seems so strange that things have changed so much.


Right? I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## missie1

More bags said:


> Dear missie, another voice offering a sigh of relief that you and your husband have recovered from Covid. What an awful experience. Keep strong and be well. Have a fantastic birthday!


Thanks so much...I’m looking forward to my Birthday this year even though I will be stateside


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> I'd like to use all the bags in my collection, too, but realistically I have no idea when my life will be back to "normal" enough that I'll have anyplace to carry my bags. Definitely an unimportant concern, given how people are suffering locally and internationally. Still, I do enjoy thinking about my bag collection (AND my scarf collection!). And, like you, I wonder if I'll have a different sense of style once I step back into the world.
> 
> I think (I hope) I'll take pleasure in the small things that I never paid much attention to before, like stopping at a local coffee shop for a mid-afternoon decaf and muffin. Carrying… which bag? Maybe this one! I bought this Bal City just before the S.I.P. order, and barely had a chance to use it. It's large enough to carry a bottle of water and my iPad, therefore perfect for an hour at the coffee shop.
> View attachment 4745605


Definitely heartbreaking to see the local and global suffering.
Elaine, I love this saturated colour and the leather looks fabulous! I hope you and Mr. PG and your mom, Mama PG are all doing well. Do you think you will add a different strap to this bag or will you wear it with the original strap (thinking strap length here.)


----------



## momasaurus

I imagine I will be wearing more shoulder-carry bags, with all the extra attention to touching and "where are my hands?" now. And I have streamlined everything to be able to run in and out of stores or restaurants. I won't lug around so much stuff, (no more long business days in NYC riding the train to and fro), so I'll probably prioritize smaller bags. There's always room for a mask and sanitizer in whatever size bag. So the new Portland Leather bag will be great. I bought a new colorful Mautto strap for the barenia Evenlyn, so I'll feel happier carrying that.


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> Just checking in here. I'm sure you are all aware of everything that is going on in the US with the protests, etc. It is all weighing heavily on my mind. I have had some intense discussions with my husband over the last few days and we've figured out a few (small) things we have in our power to make change. I don't feel like myself or normal, but I think it would be odd if I did. Not really feeling up to participating on here as usual, but I've enjoyed catching up on the last handful of pages I missed out on.
> 
> DH has one more conversation before an expected job offer. The baby goes back to daycare (for a couple hours a day) starting tomorrow. Speaking to a few more contractors this week. And trying to figure out all the ways we can help and support.


Hugs xxx


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> That's a very pretty color! I added another Bal to my collection during lockdown too.


Which one????


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Definitely heartbreaking to see the local and global suffering.
> Elaine, I love this saturated colour and the leather looks fabulous! *I hope you and Mr. PG and your mom, Mama PG are all doing well*. Do you think you will add a different strap to this bag or will you wear it with the original strap (thinking strap length here.)


"Mama PG"… I love it!   

The current strap will be fine. I used a couple of rings from Mautto at the ends to make the shoulder strap length a couple of inches longer, and that seemed to work perfectly. It's something of a hack, but not at all obvious unless someone is an inch away from the bag. And nobody should be that close, even at the best of times!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> "Mama PG"… I love it!
> 
> The current strap will be fine. I used a couple of rings from Mautto at the ends to make the shoulder strap length a couple of inches longer, and that seemed to work perfectly. It's something of a hack, but not at all obvious unless someone is an inch away from the bag. And nobody should be that close, even at the best of times!


You chose a beautiful Bal. I hope you get to wear it soon!


----------



## missie1

What bag are you currently excited by?   I ask this because as I reflect it’s been awhile since I’ve felt happiness about a bag purchase. It’s like when I buy I check off my list and move on to the next.  The last bag I bought that made me truly happy was when I found my 10c red Chanel.  Now I buy like um yeah I need for my collection.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> You chose a beautiful Bal. I hope you get to wear it soon!


Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> I imagine I will be wearing more shoulder-carry bags, with all the extra attention to touching and "where are my hands?" now. And I have streamlined everything to be able to run in and out of stores or restaurants. I won't lug around so much stuff, (no more long business days in NYC riding the train to and fro), so I'll probably prioritize smaller bags. There's always room for a mask and sanitizer in whatever size bag. So the new Portland Leather bag will be great. I bought a new colorful Mautto strap for the barenia Evenlyn, so I'll feel happier carrying that.


I actually wore my Portland Mini Crossbody to drop a different bag at the consignment shop. I had bought an organizer for a bag I sold and popped it in. It didn’t need it but it works great.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Which one????


I got another club bag in anthracite, which is kind of a dark green-gray. I didn't think I would like the greenishness rather than a true gray but I do. It was also a bargain price.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I got another club bag in anthracite, which is kind of a dark green-gray. I didn't think I would like the greenishness rather than a true gray but I do. It was also a bargain price.


The dark green-grey sounds nice. A good neutral. I have a Town bag in Anthracite, but I'd call it a "true grey" (whatever that means!) rather than a green-grey. I'm sure there are variations in the leather from year to year. I bought mine preloved in 2014, but it might be older than that.




What style is the club bag? I'm not familiar with it. Is it similar to the Vero?


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> The dark green-grey sounds nice. A good neutral. I have a Town bag in Anthracite, but I'd call it a "true grey" (whatever that means!) rather than a green-grey. I'm sure there are variations in the leather from year to year. I bought mine preloved in 2014, but it might be older than that.
> 
> View attachment 4746412
> 
> 
> What style is the club bag? I'm not familiar with it. Is it similar to the Vero?


Yours is beautiful! That's more the color I would wanted. The club is an odd one. They only made it a short time around 2009. It is a hobo. Here is a picture of my other club in poupre. I haven't taken a picture of the anthracite yet; still conditioning it. I was told in the Bal forum that even though they made anthracite most years, it varied from year to year, sometimes being a true gray, sometimes more blue, sometimes more green. Green would have been my last choice but even with tax, it was just a little over $100!


----------



## baghabitz34

jblended said:


> Another off topic post but everyone on this thread has been so welcoming and kind to me that I feel safe in sharing my thoughts. Sorry for any typos ahead, I am exhausted and doing my best to write this out correctly.
> 
> For anyone who is having a rough time, please know that it will be okay and unexpected beauty can flourish amidst our struggles. Covid has changed our lives and made simple things much harder, but it will be okay and we will get through this, one moment at a time.
> 
> I will put this under a spoiler not to waste anyone's time. I honestly don't expect anyone to read it and that's okay. I want to share it because I'm both exhausted and filled with joy. Nobody other than my mother can appreciate the journey. My friends are all swamped with caring for their kids whilst working from home, so I dare not disturb them with my unexpected Covid experience. My friends on here have followed it from the start, so you may not find this intrusive (at least I hope not).
> Here's my take on recent catastrophes in my life that turned out to be pretty amazing. It's what I hold on to as I dream of returning to normal life, without the pressure cooker environment that covid has created.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: For anyone who isn't interested in the details, I don't mind if you just scroll past.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember little of my accident but recall waking up in the ICU and not being able to open my mouth to speak (my jaws and cheekbones were broken and my jaws were wired shut). Some stranger was squeezing my hand (a nurse or doctor?) telling me what happened and asking me to focus on breathing in and out. As I struggled to stay conscious and felt shocks of pain go through me, I would tell myself to sleep now because tomorrow would be easier. I remember thinking I am lucky to be alive and cognizant of what is happening, so that is more than enough.
> The hidden surprise was that accident nearly killed me, but it ended up saving my life. I had been terribly unwell for one full year before the accident but I put it down to overworking (14 hours a day, 6-7 days a week). Little did I know that I had developed aplastic anemia and was close to dying from it.
> It was due to my accident that my blood work was taken and I was diagnosed, transfused and my life was literally saved. I would have died without ever knowing I had developed this disease because I had already written off my symptoms as exhaustion from my toxic work environment.
> ***
> When I had to have a blood transfusion and infusion in Dec '19 for my surgery this past Jan, I suffered terribly with side effects (that worsen with every transfusion I get). Little did I know that my mum would need emergency surgery in March, and if not for my recent, rather painful transfusion I would not have been medically cleared to get on an airplane to be by her side.
> I cannot imagine her having surgery alone in a foreign country, quarantined alone during Covid, and the feeling of helplessness we both would have experienced. That transfusion was intended for something negative (surgery) but paved the way for something really positive (being with my mum when she needed me most).
> ***
> I had to get a white blood cell booster shot before my flight to my mum's side, but that injection ended up allowing me to survive this strain of Covid that I contracted. On my own, my neutropenia would have meant that my body had no defenses against covid at all, and I would not be here, typing this now. Who could have seen that coming?
> ***
> One final unexpected ray of hope amidst the fight with Covid (which truly has been horrific to live through)...I'm being treated by a different medical team as I'm quarantined away from home, in a place I've never been to, as my mum had just been stationed here for work only a few months ago. The doctor who saw me for covid decided to take my bloodwork to a specialist in his hospital. I got a call yesterday that after discussing it in detail, they believe they know the cause of my aplastic anemia! It's a very rare side effect of the medications I was on. So now, they're putting me on a different medication, which, if they're right, would mean I would not need regular blood transfusions and may even have a normal life expectancy!
> I've seen more doctors than I can count and nobody could tell me why I developed this condition in my mid-30s, and for a long time I wondered if I would live to 40. Now I have hope and a real chance at a normal life again. And I have it because terrible things happened that paved the way for a new medical team, with their unique experience and fresh eyes, to diagnose me correctly.
> If I wasn't here and didn't catch Covid, I would not have this glimmer of hope that I may be healthy again. So Covid may be the thing that inadvertently saves my life?! Wow.
> 
> 
> Life is funny. And it is hard. But sometimes that hard stuff pays off in ways we cannot imagine. So when you're low and you think you can't carry on, please know that it will be okay and the other side of this experience may hold something unexpectedly wonderful. Healthier relationships, reinforcement of your core values, a discovery of new (or old) passions, a new career or simply a deeper appreciation for our wonderful bags and the ability to carry them out in the real world (when that day comes)!
> 
> Sorry for this post but I'm overwhelmed by what is happening in my life. I'm exhausted but happier than ever.
> 
> Stay safe everyone and I *promise *this is the last of these rambling posts. Thank you for all your kindness and the patience you have shown me.


Wow! It’s crazy how life turns out sometimes. But I’m happy for you that so many trials/challenges turned out to be a blessing in disguise.


----------



## keodi

dcooney4 said:


> I actually wore my Portland Mini Crossbody to drop a different bag at the consignment shop. I had bought an organizer for a bag I sold and popped it in. It didn’t need it but it works great.


Very nice!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

missie1 said:


> What bag are you currently excited by?   I ask this because as I reflect it’s been awhile since I’ve felt happiness about a bag purchase. It’s like when I buy I check off my list and move on to the next.  The last bag I bought that made me truly happy was when I found my 10c red Chanel.  Now I buy like um yeah I need for my collection.




At the moment I´m impatiently waiting for my latest sins to arrive: a small wallet and a handbag from the Dior 2001 Trailer Trash collection. I love the style, I kind of identify with this collection and owning the bags makes me happy. I already have a few- all different models of course. Each of them are unique and make my heart sing!

Purchases that made me really happy in the past for example were my 2003 Dior Saddle Bag (I actually took it out of its box this afternoon to caress and hug it) and the 2004 Dior Gambler dice bag which I had been hunting for for ages and then after having found and bought it waiting for months until it arrived, because my seller had misplaced it. She sent me my money back after a while... and weeks later got in touch when the bag had resurfaced so I could pay again and finally have it.


----------



## Vintage Leather

I'm late but I'm still here! 

MAY:
Bags In: 0
Bags Out: 0
Accessories In: 1
Jewelry and Accessories Out: 10

YTD
Bags In: 1
Bags Out: 1 
Accessories In: 3
Jewelry and Accessories Out: 30!!


----------



## dcooney4

Vintage Leather said:


> I'm late but I'm still here!
> 
> MAY:
> Bags In: 0
> Bags Out: 0
> Accessories In: 1
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 10
> 
> YTD
> Bags In: 1
> Bags Out: 1
> Accessories In: 3
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 30!!


Way to go on your stats.


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> I actually wore my Portland Mini Crossbody to drop a different bag at the consignment shop. I had bought an organizer for a bag I sold and popped it in. It didn’t need it but it works great.


I love your bag (thank you again for enabling) and can almost smell it! I'm so glad you are using it already.


----------



## momasaurus

whateve said:


> I got another club bag in anthracite, which is kind of a dark green-gray. I didn't think I would like the greenishness rather than a true gray but I do. It was also a bargain price.


I love those weird grey-green colors!


----------



## momasaurus

Vintage Leather said:


> I'm late but I'm still here!
> 
> MAY:
> Bags In: 0
> Bags Out: 0
> Accessories In: 1
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 10
> 
> YTD
> Bags In: 1
> Bags Out: 1
> Accessories In: 3
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 30!!


Fabulous stats! I am envious.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

May bag stats....

1 vintage bag in
1 designer bag in (the Fendy Spy)
(1 other designer bag purchased - a Trailer Trash that arrived today, so might have to go into the June stats.) 

0 bags out. Listed a few vintage bags for sale, though.

(1 designer SLG purchased- a Trailer Trash that is still to arrive, so might have to go into the June stats, too.) 

Several designer bags looked at, researched, hunted down and finally deleted from my wish lists, because I realized they were nice and desirable, but not for me- some because of their design, some because of their current prices. Thanks to this forum I reflect my purchases much better than before.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Here she is, my latest Trailer Trash bag. I adore her! She smells heavenly! 



As you can see she´ll need a bit of work on the corners and some general tlc- hopefully no big deal. Everything is exactly as described and I´m happy with my purchase. Only the packaging could have been a bit nicer. The bag was simply thrown into a clean box vaguely wrapped in some stiff brown paper. It came off vestiaire, but I used the free direct shipping option as I was absolutely sure it´s legit and did not see any sense in paying for authentification plus waiting for much longer. This was was shipped with DHL express from The Netherlands and only took two days to arrive.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Here she is, my latest Trailer Trash bag. I adore her! She smells heavenly!
> View attachment 4747068
> View attachment 4747069
> 
> As you can see she´ll need a bit of work on the corners and some general tlc- hopefully no big deal. Everything is exactly as described and I´m happy with my purchase. Only the packaging could have been a bit nicer. The bag was simply thrown into a clean box vaguely wrapped in some stiff brown paper. It came off vestiaire, but I used the free direct shipping option as I was absolutely sure it´s legit and did not see any sense in paying for authentification plus waiting for much longer. This was was shipped with DHL express from The Netherlands and only took two days to arrive.


I love the steering wheel charm!


----------



## baghabitz34

Vintage Leather said:


> I'm late but I'm still here!
> 
> MAY:
> Bags In: 0
> Bags Out: 0
> Accessories In: 1
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 10
> 
> YTD
> Bags In: 1
> Bags Out: 1
> Accessories In: 3
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 30!!


Wow, way to go!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Here she is, my latest Trailer Trash bag. I adore her! She smells heavenly!
> View attachment 4747068
> View attachment 4747069
> 
> As you can see she´ll need a bit of work on the corners and some general tlc- hopefully no big deal. Everything is exactly as described and I´m happy with my purchase. Only the packaging could have been a bit nicer. The bag was simply thrown into a clean box vaguely wrapped in some stiff brown paper. It came off vestiaire, but I used the free direct shipping option as I was absolutely sure it´s legit and did not see any sense in paying for authentification plus waiting for much longer. This was was shipped with DHL express from The Netherlands and only took two days to arrive.


Congratulations on your latest addition! What a fun looking bag.


----------



## More bags

Vintage Leather said:


> I'm late but I'm still here!
> 
> MAY:
> Bags In: 0
> Bags Out: 0
> Accessories In: 1
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 10
> 
> YTD
> Bags In: 1
> Bags Out: 1
> Accessories In: 3
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 30!!


Fantastic stats, I am so impressed with your 30 Jewelry and Accessories out year to date!


----------



## baghabitz34

May stats:

1 bag in, 0 bags out. My one in was my Mother’s Day gift to myself, the Arayla bag. Love it!
4 SLGs in, 0 SLGs out. Leatherology sale + Mulberry sale = new SLGs
2 pairs of shoes in, 0 shoes out.  
Used 12 different bags. I still like to rotate them, even if I only carried them to the living room.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 2 favorite new SLGSs, Red Mulberry wallet & slim card case from Leatherology.

Need to go to SLG rehab so I can stop buying them.


----------



## jblended

cowgirlsboots said:


> Here she is, my latest Trailer Trash bag. I adore her! She smells heavenly!
> View attachment 4747068
> View attachment 4747069


Love it! Congrats on such a great find. 
I love the little edgy twists on a simple quilted bag. I hadn't known about the Trailer Trash line (the only Dior I have handled myself is my mum's vintage scarves which I adore) so thanks for teaching me something new.



ElainePG said:


> I'd like to use all the bags in my collection, too, but realistically I have no idea when my life will be back to "normal" enough that I'll have anyplace to carry my bags. Definitely an unimportant concern, given how people are suffering locally and internationally. Still, I do enjoy thinking about my bag collection (AND my scarf collection!). And, like you, I wonder if I'll have a different sense of style once I step back into the world.
> 
> I think (I hope) I'll take pleasure in the small things that I never paid much attention to before, like stopping at a local coffee shop for a mid-afternoon decaf and muffin. Carrying… which bag? Maybe this one! I bought this Bal City just before the S.I.P. order, and barely had a chance to use it. It's large enough to carry a bottle of water and my iPad, therefore perfect for an hour at the coffee shop.
> View attachment 4745605


Stunning Bal! I love the colour!
I think focusing on the new normal is quite a good thing to do. When I become overwhelmed by the utter chaos the world is in right now, I divert that distress/helplessness into trying to imagine the new normal and what I'll be like after all this, how I will have changed (I hope to be a better person).
That includes questions about whether I'll change my style as a result of the circumstances we live in. For those of you whose collections are primarily premium bags, I imagine it will be some time until one can comfortably carry them.

Which reminds me, a friend of mine was telling me that she has designated an area near her front door to store her bags and shoes so she doesn't touch them unless she's walking out the door, but she says she still feels uncomfortable every time she reaches into her bags to pull out her wallet or keys. She feels the outside and inside of the bag may have the virus and she may spread it when she touches other things. She's started using soapy water on her Chanel bags after every use. I imagine that is bad for the leather if done this often. I tried to tell her to relax a little but given that I have covid, she didn't feel I was a reliable judge. 

My own collection is mostly handmade bags from different cities I've lived in or visited, along with some nice contemporary pieces (Coach, Hammitt, Marc Jacobs' older lines). 
They're not valuable and would not offend anyone (or even be noticed) during these hard times, but I still feel like I'd be uncomfortable wearing them. They hold huge sentimental value for me and I adore them, yet somehow this doesn't feel like an appropriate time to use them. It's a weird thing to explain because it's not a rational thought.


----------



## jblended

Both my May purchases have arrived (the iridescent bag and the Hammitt bag). The security guard in my building has received them for me and I can't wait until I'm back home to play with them. I was tempted to tell him to open the boxes and send me pictures, but it would have made him question my sanity. 

Stay safe and keep smiling in here.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> Both my May purchases have arrived (the iridescent bag and the Hammitt bag). The security guard in my building has received them for me and I can't wait until I'm back home to play with them. I was tempted to tell him to open the boxes and send me pictures, but it would have made him question my sanity.
> 
> Stay safe and keep smiling in here.


When do you think you'll return home? Is it a long ways away? Will you have a problem returning the bags if you need to?


----------



## jblended

I'm so grateful for the positive vibes on this thread. Just saying. 



whateve said:


> When do you think you'll return home? Is it a long ways away? Will you have a problem returning the bags if you need to?


First I have to recover fully from covid and test negative to be allowed to get on a plane.
But also, I want to stay put for a month after I've recovered to see if the new medication will help with my aplastic anemia in the way this doctor expects it to. If I'm stable on the new meds, I get to go home so I can continue on this protocol with my usual medical team picking up where this doctor left off.
I need to be under observation as we switch medications because if my blood markers drop at any time, I will need a blood transfusion or an infusion (depending on the blood results). It's too risky to change meds and then travel, because recirculated air and changes in cabin pressure are serious issues with someone who has my conditions (increased risk of infection but also pressure on the heart).
I'm not putting a strict timeline on going home as things keep developing in unexpected ways, but I figure I should be home in around 2 months.
I'm fine with that as it means that once I'm out of quarantine for covid, I can spend more time with my mum. I'm feeling extremely grateful for that privilege, given how many people are separated from their parents due to the pandemic.

I miss my cats but my vet video chats with me every 3 days and lets me see them in the cattery. They are bloody thriving under her care! One of them put on 1kg from treats! 

I wouldn't return the bags at any rate. I know I'd love the Hammitt, given I have others from the brand. The Aimee Kestenberg is a first for me. If I don't love it, I'll gift it to my best friend for her upcoming birthday as it is very much her style. 

Whoa! Noticed after posting that this was a looong reply! Sorry!


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> I'm so grateful for the positive vibes on this thread. Just saying.
> 
> 
> First I have to recover fully from covid and test negative to be allowed to get on a plane.
> But also, I want to stay put for a month after I've recovered to see if the new medication will help with my aplastic anemia in the way this doctor expects it to. If I'm stable on the new meds, I get to go home so I can continue on this protocol with my usual medical team picking up where this doctor left off.
> I need to be under observation as we switch medications because if my blood markers drop at any time, I will need a blood transfusion or an infusion (depending on the blood results). It's too risky to change meds and then travel, because recirculated air and changes in cabin pressure are serious issues with someone who has my conditions (increased risk of infection but also pressure on the heart).
> I'm not putting a strict timeline on going home as things keep developing in unexpected ways, but I figure I should be home in around 2 months.
> I'm fine with that as it means that once I'm out of quarantine for covid, I can spend more time with my mum. I'm feeling extremely grateful for that privilege, given how many people are separated from their parents due to the pandemic.
> 
> I miss my cats but my vet video chats with me every 3 days and lets me see them in the cattery. They are bloody thriving under her care! One of them put on 1kg from treats!
> 
> I wouldn't return the bags at any rate. I know I'd love the Hammitt, given I have others from the brand. The Aimee Kestenberg is a first for me. If I don't love it, I'll gift it to my best friend for her upcoming birthday as it is very much her style.
> 
> Whoa! Noticed after posting that this was a looong reply! Sorry!


No need to apologize for the long reply. I always enjoy your posts. I don't own any cats anymore but a feral cat has had her kittens in our yard. Right now she has them in a courtyard that is off my bathroom. I've been enjoying watching them playing and walking on wobbly legs. The mom stares at me when she is there that I feel guilty about using my own bathroom!


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> *The mom stares at me when she is there that I feel guilty about using my own bathroom!*


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Here she is, my latest Trailer Trash bag. I adore her! She smells heavenly!
> View attachment 4747068
> View attachment 4747069
> 
> As you can see she´ll need a bit of work on the corners and some general tlc- hopefully no big deal. Everything is exactly as described and I´m happy with my purchase. Only the packaging could have been a bit nicer. The bag was simply thrown into a clean box vaguely wrapped in some stiff brown paper. It came off vestiaire, but I used the free direct shipping option as I was absolutely sure it´s legit and did not see any sense in paying for authentification plus waiting for much longer. This was was shipped with DHL express from The Netherlands and only took two days to arrive.


This is such a great size and a fun design. Enjoy it!


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> May stats:
> 
> 1 bag in, 0 bags out. My one in was my Mother’s Day gift to myself, the Arayla bag. Love it!
> 4 SLGs in, 0 SLGs out. Leatherology sale + Mulberry sale = new SLGs
> 2 pairs of shoes in, 0 shoes out.
> Used 12 different bags. I still like to rotate them, even if I only carried them to the living room.
> View attachment 4747243
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 favorite new SLGSs, Red Mulberry wallet & slim card case from Leatherology.
> 
> Need to go to SLG rehab so I can stop buying them.


Very Pretty!


----------



## momasaurus

jblended said:


> Love it! Congrats on such a great find.
> I love the little edgy twists on a simple quilted bag. I hadn't known about the Trailer Trash line (the only Dior I have handled myself is my mum's vintage scarves which I adore) so thanks for teaching me something new.
> 
> 
> Stunning Bal! I love the colour!
> I think focusing on the new normal is quite a good thing to do. When I become overwhelmed by the utter chaos the world is in right now, I divert that distress/helplessness into trying to imagine the new normal and what I'll be like after all this, how I will have changed (I hope to be a better person).
> That includes questions about whether I'll change my style as a result of the circumstances we live in. For those of you whose collections are primarily premium bags, I imagine it will be some time until one can comfortably carry them.
> 
> Which reminds me, a friend of mine was telling me that she has designated an area near her front door to store her bags and shoes so she doesn't touch them unless she's walking out the door, but she says she still feels uncomfortable every time she reaches into her bags to pull out her wallet or keys. She feels the outside and inside of the bag may have the virus and she may spread it when she touches other things. She's started using soapy water on her Chanel bags after every use. I imagine that is bad for the leather if done this often. I tried to tell her to relax a little but given that I have covid, she didn't feel I was a reliable judge.
> 
> My own collection is mostly handmade bags from different cities I've lived in or visited, along with some nice contemporary pieces (Coach, Hammitt, Marc Jacobs' older lines).
> They're not valuable and would not offend anyone (or even be noticed) during these hard times, but I still feel like I'd be uncomfortable wearing them. They hold huge sentimental value for me and I adore them, yet somehow this doesn't feel like an appropriate time to use them. It's a weird thing to explain because it's not a rational thought.


I don't think these are weird thoughts at all. The discomfort is real. Like you, I'm imagining the future, hoping to have made some good changes in myself. These changes might be reflected in posessions/appreciation. I think your friend is crazy to use soap on her bags.


----------



## momasaurus

Am I twins with @papertiger? My new-to-me-and-in-pristine-condition Les Amazones scarf (colors very foreign to my normal choices but I love them!) with the Portland Leather tote.


----------



## jblended

momasaurus said:


> I think your friend is crazy to use soap on her bags.


I suggested she buy something contemporary to use until the pandemic is settled but she won't stray from her beloved Chanels and believes that soap will kill the virus. She plans to condition the bags regularly so they don't dry out. Not the approach I would take, but whatever makes her feel comfortable and in control during these rough times...



momasaurus said:


> Am I twins with @papertiger? My new-to-me-and-in-pristine-condition Les Amazones scarf (colors very foreign to my normal choices but I love them!) with the Portland Leather tote.


Lovely!


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> Am I twins with @papertiger? My new-to-me-and-in-pristine-condition Les Amazones scarf (colors very foreign to my normal choices but I love them!) with the Portland Leather tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4747718


Fabulous! I love the sketch-like drawing, and the color of the bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Late in posting my May stats:
Bags in or out - 0
Scarves - 1 in, 0 out - I purchased one late in May - so I'm counting it even though it's not here yet. it's a beautiful green and purple changeant mousseline. I'm getting ready to list 6. 

I carried 4 bags in May - all to the office. I've just been carrying my debit card and license if I go to the grocery and even then I leave my license in the car. I am a big fan of pockets! 

I got a little down thinking about my possessions (purses and scarves) and had a wild moment thinking of selling several purses… but then I remembered that I had worked hard to determine that the ones I have, are the ones I need, and to get rid of them in a fit of anxiety was foolish. Whew!


----------



## momasaurus

jblended said:


> I suggested she buy something contemporary to use until the pandemic is settled but she won't stray from her beloved Chanels and believes that soap will kill the virus. She plans to condition the bags regularly so they don't dry out. Not the approach I would take, but whatever makes her feel comfortable and in control during these rough times...
> 
> 
> Lovely!


Thank you!
You're right. We (*I*) need to remember that everyone is afraid and uncomfortable and trying to get some control.


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Fabulous! I love the sketch-like drawing, and the color of the bag is gorgeous!


Thanks! It's such a cool design from 1968. Some tricky colorways. Mine is really starchy - completely untouched, I think.


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Late in posting my May stats:
> Bags in or out - 0
> Scarves - 1 in, 0 out - I purchased one late in May - so I'm counting it even though it's not here yet. it's a beautiful green and purple changeant mousseline. I'm getting ready to list 6.
> 
> I carried 4 bags in May - all to the office. I've just been carrying my debit card and license if I go to the grocery and even then I leave my license in the car. I am a big fan of pockets!
> 
> I got a little down thinking about my possessions (purses and scarves) and had a wild moment thinking of selling several purses… but then I remembered that I had worked hard to determine that the ones I have, are the ones I need, and to get rid of them in a fit of anxiety was foolish. Whew!


A GREEN AND PURPLE CHANGEANT MOUSSIE!?!?!?! I am going to faint.
Same here with the streamlining. I bring phone and credit card. Could probably leave the phone in the car, but sometimes my shopping list is on the phone.
I'm glad that moment passed. Your collection is in good shape - no need to panic. But I have those feelings too, sometimes, of having too much. Anyway, I haven't seen much interest in the purses I am selling.


----------



## msd_bags

I feel funny reporting here that for May, I had:
  0 bag in (and 0 bag out)
  1 combo washer/dryer in
  1 refrigerator in
  1 rice cooker in
  1 cookware set in

This was what the quarantine did to me!  And I have some more in June!! Lol!

A bag I have wanted since pre-lockdown period is on sale for 45% off.  If I didn’t buy all the stuff I listed above, I would have probably pulled the trigger.


----------



## jblended

@msd_bags those may be the best stats I've seen yet.


----------



## whateve

msd_bags said:


> I feel funny reporting here that for May, I had:
> 0 bag in (and 0 bag out)
> 1 combo washer/dryer in
> 1 refrigerator in
> 1 rice cooker in
> 1 cookware set in
> 
> This was what the quarantine did to me!  And I have some more in June!! Lol!
> 
> A bag I have wanted since pre-lockdown period is on sale for 45% off.  If I didn’t buy all the stuff I listed above, I would have probably pulled the trigger.


lol! I haven't bought any appliances yet but I've bought a lot of cookware! I'm excited that a drawer organizer is being delivered today! Yesterday I ordered sheet protectors for my recipes.


----------



## keodi

cowgirlsboots said:


> Here she is, my latest Trailer Trash bag. I adore her! She smells heavenly!
> View attachment 4747068
> View attachment 4747069
> 
> As you can see she´ll need a bit of work on the corners and some general tlc- hopefully no big deal. Everything is exactly as described and I´m happy with my purchase. Only the packaging could have been a bit nicer. The bag was simply thrown into a clean box vaguely wrapped in some stiff brown paper. It came off vestiaire, but I used the free direct shipping option as I was absolutely sure it´s legit and did not see any sense in paying for authentification plus waiting for much longer. This was was shipped with DHL express from The Netherlands and only took two days to arrive.


Congratulations, what a cool bag!


jblended said:


> I'm so grateful for the positive vibes on this thread. Just saying.
> 
> 
> First I have to recover fully from covid and test negative to be allowed to get on a plane.
> But also, I want to stay put for a month after I've recovered to see if the new medication will help with my aplastic anemia in the way this doctor expects it to. If I'm stable on the new meds, I get to go home so I can continue on this protocol with my usual medical team picking up where this doctor left off.
> I need to be under observation as we switch medications because if my blood markers drop at any time, I will need a blood transfusion or an infusion (depending on the blood results). It's too risky to change meds and then travel, because recirculated air and changes in cabin pressure are serious issues with someone who has my conditions (increased risk of infection but also pressure on the heart).
> I'm not putting a strict timeline on going home as things keep developing in unexpected ways, but I figure I should be home in around 2 months.
> I'm fine with that as it means that once I'm out of quarantine for covid, *I can spend more time with my mum.* I'm feeling extremely grateful for that privilege, given how many people are separated from their parents due to the pandemic.
> 
> I miss my cats but my vet video chats with me every 3 days and lets me see them in the cattery. They are bloody thriving under her care! One of them put on 1kg from treats!
> 
> I wouldn't return the bags at any rate. I know I'd love the Hammitt, given I have others from the brand. The Aimee Kestenberg is a first for me. If I don't love it, I'll gift it to my best friend for her upcoming birthday as it is very much her style.
> 
> Whoa! Noticed after posting that this was a looong reply! Sorry!


Your post wasn't long at all! I'm so happy you will be spending time with your mum, I'm so happy you get to see your kitties! I can imagine how much you miss them!


whateve said:


> No need to apologize for the long reply. I always enjoy your posts. I don't own any cats anymore but a feral cat has had her kittens in our yard. Right now she has them in a courtyard that is off my bathroom. I've been enjoying watching them playing and walking on wobbly legs. *The mom stares at me when she is there that I feel guilty about using my own bathroom*!





momasaurus said:


> Am I twins with @papertiger? My new-to-me-and-in-pristine-condition Les Amazones scarf (colors very foreign to my normal choices but I love them!) with the Portland Leather tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4747718


your new scarf is  it goes really with with your Portland leather tote!


momasaurus said:


> A GREEN AND PURPLE CHANGEANT MOUSSIE!?!?!?! I am going to faint.
> Same here with the streamlining. *I bring phone and credit card. Could probably leave the phone in the car, but sometimes my shopping list is on the phone.*
> I'm glad that moment passed. Your collection is in good shape - no need to panic. But I have those feelings too, sometimes, of having too much. Anyway, I haven't seen much interest in the purses I am selling.


Same, These days for me it phone, keys and CC.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Yours is beautiful! That's more the color I would wanted. The club is an odd one. They only made it a short time around 2009. It is a hobo. Here is a picture of my other club in poupre. I haven't taken a picture of the anthracite yet; still conditioning it. I was told in the Bal forum that even though they made anthracite most years, it varied from year to year, sometimes being a true gray, sometimes more blue, sometimes more green. Green would have been my last choice but even with tax, it was just a little over $100!


Hobo isn't my favorite style, but I like this one. The balance looks good. 

Wow… $100 is an amazing price!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Vintage Leather said:


> I'm late but I'm still here!
> 
> MAY:
> Bags In: 0
> Bags Out: 0
> Accessories In: 1
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 10
> 
> YTD
> Bags In: 1
> Bags Out: 1
> Accessories In: 3
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 30!!


Well done on clearing out 30 in your jewelry & accessories category! And also your "one in, one out" in bags for the year. You are so virtuous!


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> I'm so grateful for the positive vibes on this thread. Just saying.
> 
> 
> First I have to recover fully from covid and test negative to be allowed to get on a plane.
> But also, I want to stay put for a month after I've recovered to see if the new medication will help with my aplastic anemia in the way this doctor expects it to. If I'm stable on the new meds, I get to go home so I can continue on this protocol with my usual medical team picking up where this doctor left off.
> I need to be under observation as we switch medications because if my blood markers drop at any time, I will need a blood transfusion or an infusion (depending on the blood results). It's too risky to change meds and then travel, because recirculated air and changes in cabin pressure are serious issues with someone who has my conditions (increased risk of infection but also pressure on the heart).
> I'm not putting a strict timeline on going home as things keep developing in unexpected ways, but I figure I should be home in around 2 months.
> I'm fine with that as it means that once I'm out of quarantine for covid, I can spend more time with my mum. I'm feeling extremely grateful for that privilege, given how many people are separated from their parents due to the pandemic.
> 
> I miss my cats but my vet video chats with me every 3 days and lets me see them in the cattery. They are bloody thriving under her care! One of them put on 1kg from treats!
> 
> I wouldn't return the bags at any rate. I know I'd love the Hammitt, given I have others from the brand. The Aimee Kestenberg is a first for me. If I don't love it, I'll gift it to my best friend for her upcoming birthday as it is very much her style.
> 
> Whoa! Noticed after posting that this was a looong reply! Sorry!


Another two months is a long time to wait. I so admire the way you are managing to keep up a brave front (though I'm sure there are times you put your head under your pillow and SCREAM!).

Don't worry about the long posts. We're all supporting each other here.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> No need to apologize for the long reply. I always enjoy your posts. I don't own any cats anymore but a feral cat has had her kittens in our yard. Right now she has them in a courtyard that is off my bathroom. I've been enjoying watching them playing and walking on wobbly legs. *The mom stares at me when she is there that I feel guilty about using my own bathroom!*


That's a funny image!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Am I twins with @papertiger? My new-to-me-and-in-pristine-condition Les Amazones scarf (colors very foreign to my normal choices but I love them!) with the Portland Leather tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4747718


Gorgeous, gorgeous, GORGEOUS scarf/bag combo! Is the Portland bag color papaya? It's exactly right for your scarf.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> I feel funny reporting here that for May, I had:
> 0 bag in (and 0 bag out)
> 1 combo washer/dryer in
> 1 refrigerator in
> 1 rice cooker in
> 1 cookware set in
> 
> This was what the quarantine did to me!  And I have some more in June!! Lol!
> 
> A bag I have wanted since pre-lockdown period is on sale for 45% off.  If I didn’t buy all the stuff I listed above, I would have probably pulled the trigger.


Your living quarters must be gorgeous now, and I'll bet you're making fabulous food!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> lol! I haven't bought any appliances yet but I've bought a lot of cookware! I'm excited that a drawer organizer is being delivered today! *Yesterday I ordered sheet protectors for my recipes*.


That's a good idea. I have some recipes that I've developed since the S.I.P. order, that have turned into favorites. Each one printed out on standard 8.5 x 11 paper. At the moment they live in a dedicated file folder in one of my kitchen drawers, and then when I'm ready to cook I put one up on the fridge with magnets, but I like the idea that each recipe could first be in some kind of plastic so it doesn't get grubby.

What kind of sheet protectors did you get?


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> Am I twins with @papertiger? My new-to-me-and-in-pristine-condition Les Amazones scarf (colors very foreign to my normal choices but I love them!) with the Portland Leather tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4747718


Fabulous bag and scarf combo, momasaurus!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I love the steering wheel charm!



Thank-you! I love the steering wheel charm, too. It´s one of the special features of this collection.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> Congratulations on your latest addition! What a fun looking bag.



Thank-you! I´m totally in love with this one. When you look closer at it it´s built like a Lady Dior, but sports all the features of the Trailer Trash design- the perfect mix for me! Classic but quirky! I really like the size and that it works on a strap, too. I think originally there was a slim patent strap- missing on mine of course- the joys of buying from the lower end of the price scale. I tried it on with my ruched Bree strap and liked the combination. (Except for the mix of leather smells. The dior smell is to die for, the Bree strap just smells of normal leather and as it´s brand new it does this quite heavily overpowering the Dior.)


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Love it! Congrats on such a great find.
> I love the little edgy twists on a simple quilted bag. I hadn't known about the Trailer Trash line (the only Dior I have handled myself is my mum's vintage scarves which I adore) so thanks for teaching me something new.



Thank-you! Here are my other Trailer Trash bags for you to see. 



I love the line and can´t resist them as soon as they turn up within my price range. One day I hope to find a saddle from this line, too.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Both my May purchases have arrived (the iridescent bag and the Hammitt bag). The security guard in my building has received them for me and I can't wait until I'm back home to play with them. I was tempted to tell him to open the boxes and send me pictures, but it would have made him question my sanity.
> 
> Stay safe and keep smiling in here.




How lovely they arrived so quickly! Now you have something to look forward to unbox when you get home! Having the security guard unbox them for photos would have been funny, but on the other hand you´d rob yourself of the prescious unboxing experience.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> This is such a great size and a fun design. Enjoy it!



Thank-you! I´m sure I´ll enjoy this one a lot! It´s big enough to be an actual handbag to me, not only an ornament. At the moment it´s sitting in my room and its divine scent fills the whole room. I´m letting it acclamatize for a while and then will see what I can do about its little faults and give it a good polish.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

momasaurus said:


> Am I twins with @papertiger? My new-to-me-and-in-pristine-condition Les Amazones scarf (colors very foreign to my normal choices but I love them!) with the Portland Leather tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4747718



Beautiful bag and scarf! I´m no scarf person at all (except for cutting about 30 old polyester scarfes up to make a skirt I can´t wear because it fills half the room and I tend to throw everything down and get stuck on corners) , but my fingertips imagine the feel of the rich silk of your scarf and I admire it as a piece of art!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> I got a little down thinking about my possessions (purses and scarves) and had a wild moment thinking of selling several purses… but then I remembered that I had worked hard to determine that the ones I have, are the ones I need, and to get rid of them in a fit of anxiety was foolish. Whew!



These fits of anxiety seem to belong to life nowadays...  please don´t let them make you decisions you will regret later! Selling lots of bags you worked hard to choose and find - and pay for- might feel like a freeing gesture for a short while, but leave a gaping hole.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

My wallet arrived today- I´m happy! DH and my son love it as much as I do. 
Here´s the sales pic which is very accurate.


The exterior- especially the white leather- will need a good dose of tlc and leather paint. The inside is really nice.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> That's a good idea. I have some recipes that I've developed since the S.I.P. order, that have turned into favorites. Each one printed out on standard 8.5 x 11 paper. At the moment they live in a dedicated file folder in one of my kitchen drawers, and then when I'm ready to cook I put one up on the fridge with magnets, but I like the idea that each recipe could first be in some kind of plastic so it doesn't get grubby.
> 
> What kind of sheet protectors did you get?


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07735S4TL/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
This is what I ordered.


----------



## jblended

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you! Here are my other Trailer Trash bags for you to see.
> I love the line and can´t resist them as soon as they turn up within my price range. One day I hope to find a saddle from this line, too.



 Amazing collection! Thank you so much for sharing. These area so cool!
As much as I adore the brand and have fond memories of my mum styling her scarves when I was a kid, I cannot ever see myself holding a current Dior bag. Apart from literally not being able to afford it, the bag designs don't suit someone like me.
I held my friend's lady Dior once (I think it was the smallest size with the zipper opening) and I looked like a 5 year old playing dress up. 
She, on the other hand, carries it like aristocracy and it suits her perfectly. Funny how we not only like different bags, but how different bags like us.

This line, however, is totally 'me'. I love all the little quirky details. I love the look of that leather and your description of its smell makes me want to sniff my screen. 
Thanks again for sharing. It's absolutely made my day seeing and learning something totally new.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Late in posting my May stats:
> Bags in or out - 0
> Scarves - 1 in, 0 out - I purchased one late in May - so I'm counting it even though it's not here yet. it's a beautiful green and purple changeant mousseline. I'm getting ready to list 6.
> 
> I carried 4 bags in May - all to the office. I've just been carrying my debit card and license if I go to the grocery and even then I leave my license in the car. I am a big fan of pockets!
> 
> I got a little down thinking about my possessions (purses and scarves) and had a wild moment thinking of selling several purses… but then I remembered that I had worked hard to determine that the ones I have, are the ones I need, and to get rid of them in a fit of anxiety was foolish. Whew!


Great stats Cookie. Congratulations on your changeant mousseline, it sounds amazing! I am relieved to hear you didn’t sell off a chunk of your collection!

I too, have been travelling light when going grocery shopping. I usually use a flat card case with my credit card and two grocery store cards. My driver’s license, debit card, health insurance card are in another pouch with my keys. I can travel with items in my pockets or in my bag and only pull out my card case. I switched From my card case to my Calvi this week.

On the weekend, my DH and I noticed the local ice cream shop reopened.  On Tuesday, after dinner, we decided to walk over and enjoy some ice cream from the neighbourhood shop. Imagine the anticipation - mmm, ice cream. We got to the store and it was closed!  Covid hours are now Thursday-Sunday. Darn it. Tonight, DH points out it’s Thursday and the ice cream shop is due to be open. We convinced our younger DS to join us for a walk to get ice cream. I grabbed my Calvi with my credit card and off we went. We get to the store and it’s open, yes! We place our order and go to pay, wait, they don’t take credit cards. They only accept debit and cash.  In a split second, my heart sinks, shoot, I guess I have to run home and get the rest of my wallet contents/pouch. The man ahead of us in line leaned in and said you can’t not have ice cream, let me pay for your ice cream. I was stunned and humbled by this stranger’s kindness and generosity. He saved my DS from a potential disappointment.


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> Am I twins with @papertiger? My new-to-me-and-in-pristine-condition Les Amazones scarf (colors very foreign to my normal choices but I love them!) with the Portland Leather tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4747718


Perfect match!


----------



## momasaurus

keodi said:


> your new scarf is  it goes really with with your Portland leather tote!
> 
> Same, These days for me it phone, keys and CC.


Thank you! I can't wait to wear them both out of the house......but when?


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous, GORGEOUS scarf/bag combo! Is the Portland bag color papaya? It's exactly right for your scarf.


Thanks so much. Yes, this is papaya. Different color indoors and outdoors! And the scarf colors are TOTALLY not my usual choices. Something is going on....!


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> Great stats Cookie. Congratulations on your changeant mousseline, it sounds amazing! I am relieved to hear you didn’t sell off a chunk of your collection!
> 
> I too, have been travelling light when going grocery shopping. I usually use a flat card case with my credit card and two grocery store cards. My driver’s license, debit card, health insurance card are in another pouch with my keys. I can travel with items in my pockets or in my bag and only pull out my card case. I switched From my card case to my Calvi this week.
> 
> On the weekend, my DH and I noticed the local ice cream shop reopened.  On Tuesday, after dinner, we decided to walk over and enjoy some ice cream from the neighbourhood shop. Imagine the anticipation - mmm, ice cream. We got to the store and it was closed!  Covid hours are now Thursday-Sunday. Darn it. Tonight, DH points out it’s Thursday and the ice cream shop is due to be open. We convinced our younger DS to join us for a walk to get ice cream. I grabbed my Calvi with my credit card and off we went. We get to the store and it’s open, yes! We place our order and go to pay, wait, they don’t take credit cards. They only accept debit and cash.  In a split second, my heart sinks, shoot, I guess I have to run home and get the rest of my wallet contents/pouch. The man ahead of us in line leaned in and said you can’t not have ice cream, let me pay for your ice cream. I was stunned and humbled by this stranger’s kindness and generosity. He saved my DS from a potential disappointment.


How lovely! I think I would have burst into tears. Such unexpected wonderfulness!


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> Fabulous bag and scarf combo, momasaurus!


Thank you!


cowgirlsboots said:


> Beautiful bag and scarf! I´m no scarf person at all (except for cutting about 30 old polyester scarfes up to make a skirt I can´t wear because it fills half the room and I tend to throw everything down and get stuck on corners) , but my fingertips imagine the feel of the rich silk of your scarf and I admire it as a piece of art!


Thank you. You are so funny. 


dcooney4 said:


> Perfect match!


Thanks - I was surprised, as these are the last two things I have bought, except for books and groceries.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> On the weekend, my DH and I noticed the local ice cream shop reopened.  On Tuesday, after dinner, we decided to walk over and enjoy some ice cream from the neighbourhood shop. Imagine the anticipation - mmm, ice cream. We got to the store and it was closed!  Covid hours are now Thursday-Sunday. Darn it. Tonight, DH points out it’s Thursday and the ice cream shop is due to be open. We convinced our younger DS to join us for a walk to get ice cream. I grabbed my Calvi with my credit card and off we went. We get to the store and it’s open, yes! We place our order and go to pay, wait, they don’t take credit cards. They only accept debit and cash.  In a split second, my heart sinks, shoot, I guess I have to run home and get the rest of my wallet contents/pouch. *The man ahead of us in line leaned in and said you can’t not have ice cream, let me pay for your ice cream. I was stunned and humbled by this stranger’s kindness and generosity. *He saved my DS from a potential disappointment.


That is a lovely, heartwarming story. It made my day.


----------



## whateve

More bags said:


> Great stats Cookie. Congratulations on your changeant mousseline, it sounds amazing! I am relieved to hear you didn’t sell off a chunk of your collection!
> 
> I too, have been travelling light when going grocery shopping. I usually use a flat card case with my credit card and two grocery store cards. My driver’s license, debit card, health insurance card are in another pouch with my keys. I can travel with items in my pockets or in my bag and only pull out my card case. I switched From my card case to my Calvi this week.
> 
> On the weekend, my DH and I noticed the local ice cream shop reopened.  On Tuesday, after dinner, we decided to walk over and enjoy some ice cream from the neighbourhood shop. Imagine the anticipation - mmm, ice cream. We got to the store and it was closed!  Covid hours are now Thursday-Sunday. Darn it. Tonight, DH points out it’s Thursday and the ice cream shop is due to be open. We convinced our younger DS to join us for a walk to get ice cream. I grabbed my Calvi with my credit card and off we went. We get to the store and it’s open, yes! We place our order and go to pay, wait, they don’t take credit cards. They only accept debit and cash.  In a split second, my heart sinks, shoot, I guess I have to run home and get the rest of my wallet contents/pouch. The man ahead of us in line leaned in and said you can’t not have ice cream, let me pay for your ice cream. I was stunned and humbled by this stranger’s kindness and generosity. He saved my DS from a potential disappointment.


This is a wonderful, heart-warming, story!


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> How lovely! I think I would have burst into tears. Such unexpected wonderfulness!





ElainePG said:


> That is a lovely, heartwarming story. It made my day.





whateve said:


> This is a wonderful, heart-warming, story!


Thank you. I was so overwhelmed with the warmth and kindness of a friendly gesture. It was the highlight of my week. 
Wishing everyone a great weekend.


----------



## msd_bags

More bags said:


> Thank you. I was so overwhelmed with the warmth and kindness of a friendly gesture. It was the highlight of my week.
> Wishing everyone a great weekend.


What a wonderful story!


----------



## keodi

More bags said:


> Great stats Cookie. Congratulations on your changeant mousseline, it sounds amazing! I am relieved to hear you didn’t sell off a chunk of your collection!
> 
> I too, have been travelling light when going grocery shopping. I usually use a flat card case with my credit card and two grocery store cards. My driver’s license, debit card, health insurance card are in another pouch with my keys. I can travel with items in my pockets or in my bag and only pull out my card case. I switched From my card case to my Calvi this week.
> 
> On the weekend, my DH and I noticed the local ice cream shop reopened.  On Tuesday, after dinner, we decided to walk over and enjoy some ice cream from the neighbourhood shop. Imagine the anticipation - mmm, ice cream. We got to the store and it was closed!  Covid hours are now Thursday-Sunday. Darn it. Tonight, DH points out it’s Thursday and the ice cream shop is due to be open. We convinced our younger DS to join us for a walk to get ice cream. I grabbed my Calvi with my credit card and off we went. We get to the store and it’s open, yes! We place our order and go to pay, wait, they don’t take credit cards. They only accept debit and cash.  In a split second, my heart sinks, shoot, I guess I have to run home and get the rest of my wallet contents/pouch. The man ahead of us in line leaned in and said you can’t not have ice cream, let me pay for your ice cream. I was stunned and humbled by this stranger’s kindness and generosity. He saved my DS from a potential disappointment.


This is so heartwarming, brought me to tears


momasaurus said:


> Thank you! I can't wait to wear them both out of the house......but when?


Right? I ask myself the same question!


----------



## jblended

More bags said:


> On the weekend, my DH and I noticed the local ice cream shop reopened.  On Tuesday, after dinner, we decided to walk over and enjoy some ice cream from the neighbourhood shop. Imagine the anticipation - mmm, ice cream. We got to the store and it was closed!  Covid hours are now Thursday-Sunday. Darn it. Tonight, DH points out it’s Thursday and the ice cream shop is due to be open. We convinced our younger DS to join us for a walk to get ice cream. I grabbed my Calvi with my credit card and off we went. We get to the store and it’s open, yes! We place our order and go to pay, wait, they don’t take credit cards. They only accept debit and cash.  In a split second, my heart sinks, shoot, I guess I have to run home and get the rest of my wallet contents/pouch. The man ahead of us in line leaned in and said you can’t not have ice cream, let me pay for your ice cream. I was stunned and humbled by this stranger’s kindness and generosity. He saved my DS from a potential disappointment.


Echoing everyone else, such a lovely gesture and thank you for sharing the story. I love random acts of kindness.


----------



## jblended

Ah, bags. Initial impression of my latest additions...
I asked my neighbour to pick up my parcels from the security guard in my building because I wanted something to brighten my mood- seeing my new bags was sure to do so!  We are friends and often hold each other's parcels when one or the other is out of town, so she was happy to oblige (although this is the first time she has been asked to open my parcel, lol). She unboxed them for me over a video call and modeled them for me. 

The Hammitt nash bag is exactly as I expected. Just edgy and stunning. I already knew it would be, but happy to have it confirmed. I'm such a fan of the brand.

The Aimee Kestenberg iridescent bag was... surprising. Not what I expected for some reason.
Neighbour described it as suede when she pulled it out of the box, whereas I thought it would be smooth leather (website has generic text: '100% leather' so I assumed smooth and never considered suede). Actually, as she showed it to me, it looked like a distressed suede. A little textured all over. A little like a bag that's already been broken in a bit, if that makes sense. Not in a bad way, just that I was not expecting it.

One issue that would have prevented me from buying it were I picking it out in a store is that there are some small black scuffs on the back. Had I seen those scuffs on a bag in a shop, I would have requested a new piece. It makes me wonder if I got someone's return, because the marks are just where the bag would rub against one's body.  The perils of ordering online. 

Otherwise It's a light grey colour (not white as I thought) and it's a very muted iridescent.
There's a lot of colour play on the side panels and bottom of the bag, but the front and back have just a touch of iridescent metallic here and there. A little lilac, a little green, a little blue, a little yellow depending on how the light hits.  It's also not quilted as described, but rather stitched in quilted pattern. My Coach quilted bag has puffy gathered leather, this is flat.
I admit I was hoping for more metallic on the front flap, but now that I've seen it I like that it's a subtle iridescent. It's more suited to me that way. Had it been louder, I wouldn't have felt comfortable carrying it.

Oh and I like the front flap's shape. It looks like a heartbeat on an ECG . 

Neighbour also noted that the leather feels ok but cannot compare to the buttery leather of the Hammitt. Shame as they were both similar in price, I would have hoped for similar quality.
Aimee Kestenberg bags are meant to be excellent and superior to others in that price range (like Kate Spade, for instance). Perhaps if I'd chosen a regular pebbled leather instead of this iridescent?

Anyway, I don't want to handle returns and refunds whilst I'm abroad. I need as little fuss as possible as I'm quite exhausted most of the time with these covid symptoms. And it looks good to me on video. My only real issue is the scuffing, but that's minor and on the back so it's easy to ignore. I think that even if I were to get a new perfect piece, it would scuff from the first use given the already distressed finish.

It is also very functional for a small bag (8x5" but has 3 slip pockets, a main centre compartment and a zippered pocket). Best thing I've noticed about all the bags in this range is how many functional pockets they have. They're designed to carry bits and pieces, not just to look cute.

I think this will be a beater bag that I will manage to wear out quickly if it's prone to scuffing. However, it may surprise me when I see it in person and it may last longer than I expect. Time will tell.

Wishing everyone a lovely weekend. 

Edit: tried to include pictures from the web but the sizes are totally off so I've removed them. I'll post my own pics once I'm at home.


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> Great stats Cookie. Congratulations on your changeant mousseline, it sounds amazing! I am relieved to hear you didn’t sell off a chunk of your collection!
> 
> I too, have been travelling light when going grocery shopping. I usually use a flat card case with my credit card and two grocery store cards. My driver’s license, debit card, health insurance card are in another pouch with my keys. I can travel with items in my pockets or in my bag and only pull out my card case. I switched From my card case to my Calvi this week.
> 
> On the weekend, my DH and I noticed the local ice cream shop reopened.  On Tuesday, after dinner, we decided to walk over and enjoy some ice cream from the neighbourhood shop. Imagine the anticipation - mmm, ice cream. We got to the store and it was closed!  Covid hours are now Thursday-Sunday. Darn it. Tonight, DH points out it’s Thursday and the ice cream shop is due to be open. We convinced our younger DS to join us for a walk to get ice cream. I grabbed my Calvi with my credit card and off we went. We get to the store and it’s open, yes! We place our order and go to pay, wait, they don’t take credit cards. They only accept debit and cash.  In a split second, my heart sinks, shoot, I guess I have to run home and get the rest of my wallet contents/pouch. The man ahead of us in line leaned in and said you can’t not have ice cream, let me pay for your ice cream. I was stunned and humbled by this stranger’s kindness and generosity. He saved my DS from a potential disappointment.


What a lovely gesture! ❤️


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> Ah, bags. Initial impression of my latest additions...
> I asked my neighbour to pick up my parcels from the security guard in my building because I wanted something to brighten my mood- seeing my new bags was sure to do so!  We are friends and often hold each other's parcels when one or the other is out of town, so she was happy to oblige (although this is the first time she has been asked to open my parcel, lol). She unboxed them for me over a video call and modeled them for me.
> 
> The Hammitt nash bag is exactly as I expected. Just edgy and stunning. I already knew it would be, but happy to have it confirmed. I'm such a fan of the brand.
> 
> The Aimee Kestenberg iridescent bag was... surprising. Not what I expected for some reason.
> Neighbour described it as suede when she pulled it out of the box, whereas I thought it would be smooth leather (website has generic text: '100% leather' so I assumed smooth and never considered suede). Actually, as she showed it to me, it looked like a distressed suede. A little textured all over. A little like a bag that's already been broken in a bit, if that makes sense. Not in a bad way, just that I was not expecting it.
> 
> One issue that would have prevented me from buying it were I picking it out in a store is that there are some small black scuffs on the back. Had I seen those scuffs on a bag in a shop, I would have requested a new piece. It makes me wonder if I got someone's return, because the marks are just where the bag would rub against one's body.  The perils of ordering online.
> 
> Otherwise It's a light grey colour (not white as I thought) and it's a very muted iridescent.
> There's a lot of colour play on the side panels and bottom of the bag, but the front and back have just a touch of iridescent metallic here and there. A little lilac, a little green, a little blue, a little yellow depending on how the light hits.  It's also not quilted as described, but rather stitched in quilted pattern. My Coach quilted bag has puffy gathered leather, this is flat.
> I admit I was hoping for more metallic on the front flap, but now that I've seen it I like that it's a subtle iridescent. It's more suited to me that way. Had it been louder, I wouldn't have felt comfortable carrying it.
> 
> Oh and I like the front flap's shape. It looks like a heartbeat on an ECG .
> 
> Neighbour also noted that the leather feels ok but cannot compare to the buttery leather of the Hammitt. Shame as they were both similar in price, I would have hoped for similar quality.
> Aimee Kestenberg bags are meant to be excellent and superior to others in that price range (like Kate Spade, for instance). Perhaps if I'd chosen a regular pebbled leather instead of this iridescent?
> 
> Anyway, I don't want to handle returns and refunds whilst I'm abroad. I need as little fuss as possible as I'm quite exhausted most of the time with these covid symptoms. And it looks good to me on video. My only real issue is the scuffing, but that's minor and on the back so it's easy to ignore. I think that even if I were to get a new perfect piece, it would scuff from the first use given the already distressed finish.
> 
> It is also very functional for a small bag (8x5" but has 3 slip pockets, a main centre compartment and a zippered pocket). Best thing I've noticed about all the bags in this range is how many functional pockets they have. They're designed to carry bits and pieces, not just to look cute.
> 
> I think this will be a beater bag that I will manage to wear out quickly if it's prone to scuffing. However, it may surprise me when I see it in person and it may last longer than I expect. Time will tell.
> 
> Wishing everyone a lovely weekend.
> 
> Edit: tried to include pictures from the web but the sizes are totally off so I've removed them. I'll post my own pics once I'm at home.


Glad the Hammitt is perfect. Perhaps a suede brush will remove the scuffs on the other.


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> Glad the Hammitt is perfect. Perhaps a suede brush will remove the scuffs on the other.


Thanks. Have you had a chance to carry your Tony out yet? 

And... I intend to try a suede brush and suede eraser on the other bag, but I'm okay even if the scuffs don't come out. It's my first time receiving a bag that's not pristine so it initially bugged me, but it's not actually _damaged_, so...
Besides I have scuffs on my face, so now my bag matches!  

Neighbour was meant to just give me a quick look, but she's a perfectionist so she went through every single element of the bag, hence the lengthy product review I posted! 

What stood out to me is how many details I got wrong. Smooth leather turned out to be suede, white was actually grey, it's not actually quilted leather...I was expecting a totally different bag! Can I blame all those errors on my covid-addled brain? 

Won't lie, that video chat was a nice distraction from covid and the protests. Both topics hit me hard and make me very emotional. My brain feels like it's melting from all the chaos in the world right now. This little video unboxing was just what the doctor ordered.

I urge everyone on here to take a moment to breathe. Whether we are directly affected by these issues or not, it is emotionally and mentally exhausting to see the state of humanity right now.
Please practice some self care, stay safe, and let's all hope that the next phase of this year is filled with tolerance, hope and kindness.


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> Thanks. Have you had a chance to carry your Tony out yet?
> 
> And... I intend to try a suede brush and suede eraser on the other bag, but I'm okay even if the scuffs don't come out. It's my first time receiving a bag that's not pristine so it initially bugged me, but it's not actually _damaged_, so...
> Besides I have scuffs on my face, so now my bag matches!
> 
> Neighbour was meant to just give me a quick look, but she's a perfectionist so she went through every single element of the bag, hence the lengthy product review I posted!
> 
> What stood out to me is how many details I got wrong. Smooth leather turned out to be suede, white was actually grey, it's not actually quilted leather...I was expecting a totally different bag! Can I blame all those errors on my covid-addled brain?
> 
> Won't lie, that video chat was a nice distraction from covid and the protests. Both topics hit me hard and make me very emotional. My brain feels like it's melting from all the chaos in the world right now. This little video unboxing was just what the doctor ordered.
> 
> I urge everyone on here to take a moment to breathe. Whether we are directly affected by these issues or not, it is emotionally and mentally exhausting to see the state of humanity right now.
> Please practice some self care, stay safe, and let's all hope that the next phase of this year is filled with tolerance, hope and kindness.


Just once! I like it very much.


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> I urge everyone on here to take a moment to breathe. Whether we are directly affected by these issues or not, it is emotionally and mentally exhausting to see the state of humanity right now.
> Please practice some self care, stay safe, and let's all hope that the next phase of this year is filled with tolerance, hope and kindness.


Wise words, my dear.


----------



## More bags

msd_bags said:


> What a wonderful story!





keodi said:


> This is so heartwarming, brought me to tears
> 
> Right? I ask myself the same question!





jblended said:


> Echoing everyone else, such a lovely gesture and thank you for sharing the story. I love random acts of kindness.





Cookiefiend said:


> What a lovely gesture! ❤️


Thank you dear pocket friends.


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> Thanks. Have you had a chance to carry your Tony out yet?
> 
> And... I intend to try a suede brush and suede eraser on the other bag, but I'm okay even if the scuffs don't come out. It's my first time receiving a bag that's not pristine so it initially bugged me, but it's not actually _damaged_, so...
> Besides I have scuffs on my face, so now my bag matches!
> 
> Neighbour was meant to just give me a quick look, but she's a perfectionist so she went through every single element of the bag, hence the lengthy product review I posted!
> 
> What stood out to me is how many details I got wrong. Smooth leather turned out to be suede, white was actually grey, it's not actually quilted leather...I was expecting a totally different bag! Can I blame all those errors on my covid-addled brain?
> 
> Won't lie, that video chat was a nice distraction from covid and the protests. Both topics hit me hard and make me very emotional. My brain feels like it's melting from all the chaos in the world right now. This little video unboxing was just what the doctor ordered.
> 
> I urge everyone on here to take a moment to breathe. Whether we are directly affected by these issues or not, it is emotionally and mentally exhausting to see the state of humanity right now.
> Please practice some self care, stay safe, and let's all hope that the next phase of this year is filled with tolerance, hope and kindness.


Thanks for sharing your kind thoughts. Wishing you well on you recovery. Congratulations on your new bags.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Great stats Cookie. Congratulations on your changeant mousseline, it sounds amazing! I am relieved to hear you didn’t sell off a chunk of your collection!
> 
> I too, have been travelling light when going grocery shopping. I usually use a flat card case with my credit card and two grocery store cards. My driver’s license, debit card, health insurance card are in another pouch with my keys. I can travel with items in my pockets or in my bag and only pull out my card case. I switched From my card case to my Calvi this week.
> 
> On the weekend, my DH and I noticed the local ice cream shop reopened.  On Tuesday, after dinner, we decided to walk over and enjoy some ice cream from the neighbourhood shop. Imagine the anticipation - mmm, ice cream. We got to the store and it was closed!  Covid hours are now Thursday-Sunday. Darn it. Tonight, DH points out it’s Thursday and the ice cream shop is due to be open. We convinced our younger DS to join us for a walk to get ice cream. I grabbed my Calvi with my credit card and off we went. We get to the store and it’s open, yes! We place our order and go to pay, wait, they don’t take credit cards. They only accept debit and cash.  In a split second, my heart sinks, shoot, I guess I have to run home and get the rest of my wallet contents/pouch. The man ahead of us in line leaned in and said you can’t not have ice cream, let me pay for your ice cream. I was stunned and humbled by this stranger’s kindness and generosity. He saved my DS from a potential disappointment.


Heart warming story in these troubled times.


----------



## lynne_ross

More bags said:


> Great stats Cookie. Congratulations on your changeant mousseline, it sounds amazing! I am relieved to hear you didn’t sell off a chunk of your collection!
> 
> I too, have been travelling light when going grocery shopping. I usually use a flat card case with my credit card and two grocery store cards. My driver’s license, debit card, health insurance card are in another pouch with my keys. I can travel with items in my pockets or in my bag and only pull out my card case. I switched From my card case to my Calvi this week.
> 
> On the weekend, my DH and I noticed the local ice cream shop reopened.  On Tuesday, after dinner, we decided to walk over and enjoy some ice cream from the neighbourhood shop. Imagine the anticipation - mmm, ice cream. We got to the store and it was closed!  Covid hours are now Thursday-Sunday. Darn it. Tonight, DH points out it’s Thursday and the ice cream shop is due to be open. We convinced our younger DS to join us for a walk to get ice cream. I grabbed my Calvi with my credit card and off we went. We get to the store and it’s open, yes! We place our order and go to pay, wait, they don’t take credit cards. They only accept debit and cash.  In a split second, my heart sinks, shoot, I guess I have to run home and get the rest of my wallet contents/pouch. The man ahead of us in line leaned in and said you can’t not have ice cream, let me pay for your ice cream. I was stunned and humbled by this stranger’s kindness and generosity. He saved my DS from a potential disappointment.


So sweet!!! Nice to hear kind stories like this.


----------



## msd_bags

jblended said:


> Thanks. Have you had a chance to carry your Tony out yet?
> 
> And... I intend to try a suede brush and suede eraser on the other bag, but I'm okay even if the scuffs don't come out. It's my first time receiving a bag that's not pristine so it initially bugged me, but it's not actually _damaged_, so...
> Besides I have scuffs on my face, so now my bag matches!
> 
> Neighbour was meant to just give me a quick look, but she's a perfectionist so she went through every single element of the bag, hence the lengthy product review I posted!
> 
> What stood out to me is how many details I got wrong. Smooth leather turned out to be suede, white was actually grey, it's not actually quilted leather...I was expecting a totally different bag! Can I blame all those errors on my covid-addled brain?
> 
> Won't lie, that video chat was a nice distraction from covid and the protests. Both topics hit me hard and make me very emotional. My brain feels like it's melting from all the chaos in the world right now. This little video unboxing was just what the doctor ordered.
> 
> I urge everyone on here to take a moment to breathe. Whether we are directly affected by these issues or not, it is emotionally and mentally exhausting to see the state of humanity right now.
> Please practice some self care, stay safe, and let's all hope that the next phase of this year is filled with tolerance, hope and kindness.


We manage the best way we can.  I’ve sort of stopped watching the news.  Plus I’m online shopping for all kinds of stuff.  And when I was first asked to go to the office during the quarantine (at first I was not happy about it), going out, driving around, actually relaxed me a bit.  Plus, there were only a handful of people in the office at that time so I was not too worried.  And it was nice chatting personally rather than with the aid of technology.  So that first outing really helped me a lot!


dcooney4 said:


> Just once! I like it very much.


It’s a nice bag!


----------



## muchstuff

Now that we're out and about a bit more I thought I'd take my Hermes Marwari for her first outing...loaded her up, put her on my shoulder and decided she's too big after all. Bleh. So I'll rehome her, hopefully without losing too much money, and look for the PM. Damn.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Now that we're out and about a bit more I thought I'd take my Hermes Marwari for her first outing...loaded her up, put her on my shoulder and decided she's too big after all. Bleh. So I'll rehome her, hopefully without losing too much money, and look for the PM. Damn.


Ah, that's a shame! She must be huge to be too big for you.


----------



## ElainePG

muchstuff said:


> Now that we're out and about a bit more I thought I'd take my Hermes Marwari for her first outing...loaded her up, put her on my shoulder and decided she's too big after all. Bleh. So I'll rehome her, hopefully without losing too much money, and look for the PM. Damn.


Oh, what a shame. I hope you can rehome her successfully.


----------



## muchstuff

ElainePG said:


> Oh, what a shame. I hope you can rehome her successfully.



Thanks, me too, she's beautiful and will work well for someone a little taller!



whateve said:


> Ah, that's a shame! She must be huge to be too big for you.


. 

Not that huge, I have other bags as large, but combined with the shape it just looks too big on me. Such a shame because it's a lovely bag. But I will get it again in the PM! I love the style.


----------



## keodi

muchstuff said:


> Now that we're out and about a bit more I thought I'd take my Hermes Marwari for her first outing...loaded her up, put her on my shoulder and decided she's too big after all. Bleh. So I'll rehome her, hopefully without losing too much money, and look for the PM. Damn.


I hope you can re-home her and break even! keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Amazing collection! Thank you so much for sharing. These area so cool!
> As much as I adore the brand and have fond memories of my mum styling her scarves when I was a kid, I cannot ever see myself holding a current Dior bag. Apart from literally not being able to afford it, the bag designs don't suit someone like me.
> I held my friend's lady Dior once (I think it was the smallest size with the zipper opening) and I looked like a 5 year old playing dress up.
> She, on the other hand, carries it like aristocracy and it suits her perfectly. Funny how we not only like different bags, but how different bags like us.
> 
> This line, however, is totally 'me'. I love all the little quirky details. I love the look of that leather and your description of its smell makes me want to sniff my screen.
> Thanks again for sharing. It's absolutely made my day seeing and learning something totally new.



It makes me happy you enjoy the Trailer Trash bags!
They absolutely speak to me.
The current Dior bags are something completely different.
Of course I couldn´t afford any of them, but even if I could I would have a hard time picking one that makes my heart sing.
In February in Paris I had the chance to see them all. I looked at the current saddle bags which I quite liked- especially in red alligator which certainly has a price tag to make everybody faint. Still the modernized version makes me miss the original features and why can´t you have silver hardware? And why does a shoulder strap cost over 1000 Euro?
The classic Lady Diors are all far too classic for me. They´d look out of place if I carried them. Not even like playing dress up- that´s my look when I wear true vintage- but simply wrong.
The special ones from the Art collection were different. The lovely SA handed me the Kohai Nawa bag with the red liquid filled plastic structures on it to try on and to my surprise it looked totally natural on me in my 60ies coat and silly thrifted golden Patrick Cox sneakers. Later I looked the price up and well- it´s out of my league... 
I enjoyed the shop a lot, but left without feeling bad leaving without a purchase.

Later in the day at the flea market of ST Ouen browsing the little shops I felt much more at home- and what did catch my eye? A pair of Diva boots- Galliano for Dior!

I´m happy with my collection of ots of simple vintage handbags and some John Galliano for Dior handbags which I all only buy when the prices are very good.

PS: my bag is the same size as the medium Lady Dior. 24cms wide, zip-top.


----------



## muchstuff

keodi said:


> I hope you can re-home her and break even! keeping my fingers crossed!


Thanks!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> Great stats Cookie. Congratulations on your changeant mousseline, it sounds amazing! I am relieved to hear you didn’t sell off a chunk of your collection!
> 
> I too, have been travelling light when going grocery shopping. I usually use a flat card case with my credit card and two grocery store cards. My driver’s license, debit card, health insurance card are in another pouch with my keys. I can travel with items in my pockets or in my bag and only pull out my card case. I switched From my card case to my Calvi this week.
> 
> On the weekend, my DH and I noticed the local ice cream shop reopened.  On Tuesday, after dinner, we decided to walk over and enjoy some ice cream from the neighbourhood shop. Imagine the anticipation - mmm, ice cream. We got to the store and it was closed!  Covid hours are now Thursday-Sunday. Darn it. Tonight, DH points out it’s Thursday and the ice cream shop is due to be open. We convinced our younger DS to join us for a walk to get ice cream. I grabbed my Calvi with my credit card and off we went. We get to the store and it’s open, yes! We place our order and go to pay, wait, they don’t take credit cards. They only accept debit and cash.  In a split second, my heart sinks, shoot, I guess I have to run home and get the rest of my wallet contents/pouch. The man ahead of us in line leaned in and said you can’t not have ice cream, let me pay for your ice cream. I was stunned and humbled by this stranger’s kindness and generosity. He saved my DS from a potential disappointment.



What a lovely gesture! The world can´t be all bad when there are people like this man out there.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

momasaurus said:


> Thank you. You are so funny.



Tell your beautiful scarves if they don´t behave they might end up like this.....


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Ah, bags. Initial impression of my latest additions...
> I asked my neighbour to pick up my parcels from the security guard in my building because I wanted something to brighten my mood- seeing my new bags was sure to do so!  We are friends and often hold each other's parcels when one or the other is out of town, so she was happy to oblige (although this is the first time she has been asked to open my parcel, lol). She unboxed them for me over a video call and modeled them for me.
> 
> The Hammitt nash bag is exactly as I expected. Just edgy and stunning. I already knew it would be, but happy to have it confirmed. I'm such a fan of the brand.
> 
> The Aimee Kestenberg iridescent bag was... surprising. Not what I expected for some reason.
> Neighbour described it as suede when she pulled it out of the box, whereas I thought it would be smooth leather (website has generic text: '100% leather' so I assumed smooth and never considered suede). Actually, as she showed it to me, it looked like a distressed suede. A little textured all over. A little like a bag that's already been broken in a bit, if that makes sense. Not in a bad way, just that I was not expecting it.
> 
> One issue that would have prevented me from buying it were I picking it out in a store is that there are some small black scuffs on the back. Had I seen those scuffs on a bag in a shop, I would have requested a new piece. It makes me wonder if I got someone's return, because the marks are just where the bag would rub against one's body.  The perils of ordering online.
> 
> Otherwise It's a light grey colour (not white as I thought) and it's a very muted iridescent.
> There's a lot of colour play on the side panels and bottom of the bag, but the front and back have just a touch of iridescent metallic here and there. A little lilac, a little green, a little blue, a little yellow depending on how the light hits.  It's also not quilted as described, but rather stitched in quilted pattern. My Coach quilted bag has puffy gathered leather, this is flat.
> I admit I was hoping for more metallic on the front flap, but now that I've seen it I like that it's a subtle iridescent. It's more suited to me that way. Had it been louder, I wouldn't have felt comfortable carrying it.
> 
> Oh and I like the front flap's shape. It looks like a heartbeat on an ECG .
> 
> Neighbour also noted that the leather feels ok but cannot compare to the buttery leather of the Hammitt. Shame as they were both similar in price, I would have hoped for similar quality.
> Aimee Kestenberg bags are meant to be excellent and superior to others in that price range (like Kate Spade, for instance). Perhaps if I'd chosen a regular pebbled leather instead of this iridescent?
> 
> Anyway, I don't want to handle returns and refunds whilst I'm abroad. I need as little fuss as possible as I'm quite exhausted most of the time with these covid symptoms. And it looks good to me on video. My only real issue is the scuffing, but that's minor and on the back so it's easy to ignore. I think that even if I were to get a new perfect piece, it would scuff from the first use given the already distressed finish.
> 
> It is also very functional for a small bag (8x5" but has 3 slip pockets, a main centre compartment and a zippered pocket). Best thing I've noticed about all the bags in this range is how many functional pockets they have. They're designed to carry bits and pieces, not just to look cute.
> 
> I think this will be a beater bag that I will manage to wear out quickly if it's prone to scuffing. However, it may surprise me when I see it in person and it may last longer than I expect. Time will tell.
> 
> Wishing everyone a lovely weekend.
> 
> Edit: tried to include pictures from the web but the sizes are totally off so I've removed them. I'll post my own pics once I'm at home.



I´m sorry the iridescent bag has isssues and is not 100% what you wanted. Would it be an extreme hassle to return it? I mean if your friend just kindly popped it back in the box and had the parcel collected from her home all a return would need would be an email or two by you, wouldn´t it? I understand you are exhausted and have many other things on your mind. The time slot to return in case of a fault shouldn´t be too tightand you might find a moment to handle it and won´t have the nagging little thought in the back of head that you got something that is not exactly right. Probably you could just sent the company you ordered from a message explaining the situation and they will accept you to return when you are back home.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> I urge everyone on here to take a moment to breathe. Whether we are directly affected by these issues or not, it is emotionally and mentally exhausting to see the state of humanity right now.
> Please practice some self care, stay safe, and let's all hope that the next phase of this year is filled with tolerance, hope and kindness.



Thank-you! You are so right. Little moments to breath, relax with a totally blank mind are so energizing and prescious! I found mine this afternoon sitting over my bag trying to rebuild the scuffed corners. Blank mind, no concept of time, even my hands that usually tremble were calmly holding the brush. 

Take care xxx


----------



## cowgirlsboots

muchstuff said:


> Now that we're out and about a bit more I thought I'd take my Hermes Marwari for her first outing...loaded her up, put her on my shoulder and decided she's too big after all. Bleh. So I'll rehome her, hopefully without losing too much money, and look for the PM. Damn.



That´s disappointing! I´m keeping my fingers crossed for you to rehome the bag without any loss and find the smaller size!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Tell your beautiful scarves if they don´t behave they might end up like this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4751059


This is gorgeous!


----------



## jblended

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m happy with my collection of ots of simple vintage handbags and some John Galliano for Dior handbags.


I love this! That you have your own distinct style and have built a collection that you love. It's the best thing about these forums- a lot of members have a very clear aesthetic and it shows in their bag choices. Makes you feel like you 'know' someone. Sometimes I see a bag and I know which user posted it without even looking at the username.
I imagine anyone who sees a looooong reply knows it's me before they look at the username, lol!!



cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m sorry the iridescent bag has isssues and is not 100% what you wanted. Would it be an extreme hassle to return it? I mean if your friend just kindly popped it back in the box and had the parcel collected from her home all a return would need would be an email or two by you, wouldn´t it? I understand you are exhausted and have many other things on your mind. The time slot to return in case of a fault shouldn´t be too tightand you might find a moment to handle it and won´t have the nagging little thought in the back of head that you got something that is not exactly right. Probably you could just sent the company you ordered from a message explaining the situation and they will accept you to return when you are back home.


I thought about that and decided that since the scuffs are small and on the back of the bag, I'm fine to just use it as it is. Trying not to get hung up on small things during this time.
Had the marks been on the front, or had there been a rip or some other clear fault in it, I would have sent it back. 



cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you! You are so right. Little moments to breath, relax with a totally blank mind are so energizing and prescious! I found mine this afternoon sitting over my bag trying to rebuild the scuffed corners. Blank mind, no concept of time, even my hands that usually tremble were calmly holding the brush.
> 
> Take care xxx


Awesome! May we all have plenty of those moments.


----------



## dcooney4

muchstuff said:


> Now that we're out and about a bit more I thought I'd take my Hermes Marwari for her first outing...loaded her up, put her on my shoulder and decided she's too big after all. Bleh. So I'll rehome her, hopefully without losing too much money, and look for the PM. Damn.


Sorry to hear that. Hope you can recoup your money.


----------



## Cookiefiend

muchstuff said:


> Now that we're out and about a bit more I thought I'd take my Hermes Marwari for her first outing...loaded her up, put her on my shoulder and decided she's too big after all. Bleh. So I'll rehome her, hopefully without losing too much money, and look for the PM. Damn.


Oof - that’s a bummer! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> It makes me happy you enjoy the Trailer Trash bags!
> They absolutely speak to me.
> The current Dior bags are something completely different.
> Of course I couldn´t afford any of them, but even if I could I would have a hard time picking one that makes my heart sing.
> In February in Paris I had the chance to see them all. I looked at the current saddle bags which I quite liked- especially in red alligator which certainly has a price tag to make everybody faint. Still the modernized version makes me miss the original features and why can´t you have silver hardware? And why does a shoulder strap cost over 1000 Euro?
> The classic Lady Diors are all far too classic for me. They´d look out of place if I carried them. Not even like playing dress up- that´s my look when I wear true vintage- but simply wrong.
> The special ones from the Art collection were different. The lovely SA handed me the Kohai Nawa bag with the red liquid filled plastic structures on it to try on and to my surprise it looked totally natural on me in my 60ies coat and silly thrifted golden Patrick Cox sneakers. Later I looked the price up and well- it´s out of my league...
> I enjoyed the shop a lot, but left without feeling bad leaving without a purchase.
> 
> Later in the day at the flea market of ST Ouen browsing the little shops I felt much more at home- and what did catch my eye? A pair of Diva boots- Galliano for Dior!
> 
> I´m happy with my collection of ots of simple vintage handbags and some John Galliano for Dior handbags which I all only buy when the prices are very good.
> 
> PS: my bag is the same size as the medium Lady Dior. 24cms wide, zip-top.


I love reading this. 
I have loved the Lady Diors, but last year when I was actually in the shop? Not so much. 
I do very much like my Be Dior, it’s a sizable bag - almost too big - but the fab silver handle and back pocket (love!)  are such fun quirky kicks - they make me smile every time I carry it. Which I did Saturday to our first dinner out in 2 1/2 months. ❤️


cowgirlsboots said:


> Tell your beautiful scarves if they don´t behave they might end up like this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4751059


Noted! 
Though - I love that skirt!


----------



## muchstuff

cowgirlsboots said:


> That´s disappointing! I´m keeping my fingers crossed for you to rehome the bag without any loss and find the smaller size!


Thanks, I've already seen a couple PMs that I like, now do I pull the trigger BEFORE I sell the GM or do I wait...


----------



## muchstuff

dcooney4 said:


> Sorry to hear that. Hope you can recoup your money.


Thanks, hope so too!


----------



## muchstuff

Cookiefiend said:


> Oof - that’s a bummer!
> 
> I love reading this.
> I have loved the Lady Diors, but last year when I was actually in the shop? Not so much.
> I do very much like my Be Dior, it’s a sizable bag - almost too big - but the fab silver handle and back pocket (love!)  are such fun quirky kicks - they make me smile every time I carry it. Which I did Saturday to our first dinner out in 2 1/2 months. ❤️
> 
> Noted!
> Though - I love that skirt!


Bummer but it happens when you buy pre-loved, it won't be the first time...


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> Tell your beautiful scarves if they don´t behave they might end up like this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4751059


That is simply stunning!


----------



## muchstuff

And I've already bought a PM, many thanks @Rouge H for helping this Hermes novice! Now I REALLY have to rehome some bags ...


----------



## ElainePG

muchstuff said:


> And I've already bought a PM, many thanks @Rouge H for helping this Hermes novice! Now I REALLY have to rehome some bags ...


Congratulations! I wasn't familar with this bag, so off I went to look at photos.  Such a great style! And I think the PM is a perfect all-around size.

I see a few available in leather, and a few more in canvas. Which did you go for?


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> And I've already bought a PM, many thanks @Rouge H for helping this Hermes novice! Now I REALLY have to rehome some bags ...


I like that when you make up your mind, you act quickly and decisively! I'm looking forward to seeing it! Did you get the same color?


----------



## muchstuff

ElainePG said:


> Congratulations! I wasn't familar with this bag, so off I went to look at photos.  Such a great style! And I think the PM is a perfect all-around size.
> 
> I see a few available in leather, and a few more in canvas. Which did you go for?


Chocolate Clemence leather. I don’t know a lot about Hermes leathers. There’s info in the forum about them, I need to study more. It’s bull calf from what I understand.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I like that when you make up your mind, you act quickly and decisively! I'm looking forward to seeing it! Did you get the same color?


Chocolate this time. Found one for a good price out of Japan and I have a Celine Phantom that’s fairly close to etoupe so I opted for a darker colour.


----------



## jblended

muchstuff said:


> Chocolate this time. Found one for a good price out of Japan and I have a Celine Phantom that’s fairly close to etoupe so I opted for a darker colour.


Congrats! Can't wait for the reveal. 
P.S. I would have clicked 'buy' before re-homing others, too.


----------



## muchstuff

jblended said:


> Congrats! Can't wait for the reveal.
> P.S. I would have clicked 'buy' before re-homing others, too.


Sometimes you have to grab it when you see it .


----------



## dcooney4

muchstuff said:


> And I've already bought a PM, many thanks @Rouge H for helping this Hermes novice! Now I REALLY have to rehome some bags ...[/QUO
> 
> Can't wait to see it.


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> Tell your beautiful scarves if they don´t behave they might end up like this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4751059


OMG!


----------



## momasaurus

muchstuff said:


> Chocolate Clemence leather. I don’t know a lot about Hermes leathers. There’s info in the forum about them, I need to study more. It’s bull calf from what I understand.


Clemence is also on the heavy side. Just saying...


----------



## muchstuff

Thanks! I need someone to tie me to a tree on Ban Island...


----------



## Stratford

jblended said:


> I was so content this time last year, and I was so looking forward to shopping my own closet. Then somehow, ...
> 
> ...I just don't know how I regressed, going from intending to fully shop my own, to somehow imagining which new additions I can make later on.



@jblended... Thank you for posting this. I do the EXACT same thing! 

It’s like sugar and white bread ... I am so good for like two months and then in 24 hours I eat an entire cake, a huge loaf of white bread and a gallon of ice cream. Then, I beat myself up to no end. (And have a horrid tummy ache... ok not that much in 24 hours, but you get my point and hopefully laughed.)

I will say, beating yourself up is NOT productive. 

Confession: I have bought four handbags during quarantine. I keep telling myself they were at  amazing prices and I will use them for the next 40 years because they are classics. I love them and they are fabulous. But, then I beat myself up because I feel like I FAILED ... I don’t really have the closet space and I would prefer not to spend the extra money right now. I am trying to get rid of visual clutter including in my closet. I want to buy INTENTIONALLY and not buy EMOTIONALLY. This is hard for me. And I don’t know why. It makes me feel SHAMEFUL. 

HOWEVER, I remind myself. I can start fresh NOW. This next minute, I CAN DO BETTER. Don’t dwell on the past. You can’t change it. 

What I CAN CHANGE are my choices and actions going forward - for everything that happens as I travel this path of life. 

At this point, I am trying to look at my closet (with the positive encouragement of this wonderful group) and make the right choices with the information I have at this time in my life. What can I sell? What can I gift to a friend who doesn’t have the money to afford something I have but is a fashion lover and would treasure it? How can I share these gifts I have been given? 

Will I buy another handbag? Undoubtably yes. 

I have always loved them. I remember saving my allowance to buy plastic ones from a local store called “Winn’s” in my home town. My first one was a bowling bag... and this is still my favorite bag style. 

What I am trying to say is take it one day at a time. Be good to yourself. Be thankful for what you have and have been given. And do not go down the shame spiral. Hug yourself, and figure out how to make someone smile today. 

Today is the only day we have. 

Sending a huge hug to everyone on this forum. You are all fabulous, intelligent, nonjudgmental and sensitive people. I am so proud to have found you.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, I've already seen a couple PMs that I like, now do I pull the trigger BEFORE I sell the GM or do I wait...



Tough question! I´d say if you don´t have to sell first to afford the smaller version and there are bags out there that would be good for you- right size, right condition, right price- you should buy right now. I feel it´s a buyers´ time right now while selling is difficult. Your big bag might fetch a better price in the long run.  It´s Hermès, nothing that would go out of fashion and would have to go right away.

Just read that you already bought the bag! Congratulations!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> I love this! That you have your own distinct style and have built a collection that you love. It's the best thing about these forums- a lot of members have a very clear aesthetic and it shows in their bag choices. Makes you feel like you 'know' someone. Sometimes I see a bag and I know which user posted it without even looking at the username.
> I imagine anyone who sees a looooong reply knows it's me before they look at the username, lol!!
> 
> 
> I thought about that and decided that since the scuffs are small and on the back of the bag, I'm fine to just use it as it is. Trying not to get hung up on small things during this time.
> Had the marks been on the front, or had there been a rip or some other clear fault in it, I would have sent it back.
> 
> 
> Awesome! May we all have plenty of those moments.



Thank-you! Sometimes it takes me some stepping back and double checking to stick to my style and not fall for random items just because they carry a big brand name and promise my soul satisfaction. As soon as my brain kicks it in will then remind me of what actually works for me and that a brand name could be huge and in neon signs and I would still be disappointed. The bag, dress... has to fit me, not the other way around. I´m too old for fashion!

It´s good you have mad peace with your iridiscent bag- this is if you are sure and truly at peace. When you wrote that your face was marked, so your bag could be marked, too it made me very sad. You deserve what you really want for.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> Oof - that’s a bummer!
> 
> I love reading this.
> I have loved the Lady Diors, but last year when I was actually in the shop? Not so much.
> I do very much like my Be Dior, it’s a sizable bag - almost too big - but the fab silver handle and back pocket (love!)  are such fun quirky kicks - they make me smile every time I carry it. Which I did Saturday to our first dinner out in 2 1/2 months. ❤️
> 
> Noted!
> Though - I love that skirt!



After looking up your Be Dior I fully understand you love this bag- it´s elegance with a twist, a bag with personality! I hope you had a fabulous evening out! 

Thanks so much about my skirt. It was such a silly project to do. Mountains of scarves, hours of sewing and then to realize I can´t wear it indoors at all as 24 meters of hemline leave a trail of destruction...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Stratford said:


> @jblended... Thank you for posting this. I do the EXACT same thing!
> 
> It’s like sugar and white bread ... I am so good for like two months and then in 24 hours I eat an entire cake, a huge loaf of white bread and a gallon of ice cream. Then, I beat myself up to no end. (And have a horrid tummy ache... ok not that much in 24 hours, but you get my point and hopefully laughed.)
> 
> I will say, beating yourself up is NOT productive.
> 
> Confession: I have bought four handbags during quarantine. I keep telling myself they were at  amazing prices and I will use them for the next 40 years because they are classics. I love them and they are fabulous. But, then I beat myself up because I feel like I FAILED ... I don’t really have the closet space and I would prefer not to spend the extra money right now. I am trying to get rid of visual clutter including in my closet. I want to buy INTENTIONALLY and not buy EMOTIONALLY. This is hard for me. And I don’t know why. It makes me feel SHAMEFUL.
> 
> HOWEVER, I remind myself. I can start fresh NOW. This next minute, I CAN DO BETTER. Don’t dwell on the past. You can’t change it.
> 
> Thank-you for your wise words!
> What I CAN CHANGE are my choices and actions going forward - for everything that happens as I travel this path of life.
> 
> At this point, I am trying to look at my closet (with the positive encouragement of this wonderful group) and make the right choices with the information I have at this time in my life. What can I sell? What can I gift to a friend who doesn’t have the money to afford something I have but is a fashion lover and would treasure it? How can I share these gifts I have been given?
> 
> Will I buy another handbag? Undoubtably yes.
> 
> I have always loved them. I remember saving my allowance to buy plastic ones from a local store called “Winn’s” in my home town. My first one was a bowling bag... and this is still my favorite bag style.
> 
> What I am trying to say is take it one day at a time. Be good to yourself. Be thankful for what you have and have been given. And do not go down the shame spiral. Hug yourself, and figure out how to make someone smile today.
> 
> Today is the only day we have.
> 
> Sending a huge hug to everyone on this forum. You are all fabulous, intelligent, nonjudgmental and sensitive people. I am so proud to have found you.


----------



## ElainePG

muchstuff said:


> Sometimes you have to grab it when you see it .


I think there's a metaphor lurking in there somewhere…


----------



## cowgirlsboots

The wallet is done.


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> The wallet is done.
> View attachment 4751693
> 
> View attachment 4751694
> 
> View attachment 4751692


That's amazing!! It looks brand new!


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> After looking up your Be Dior I fully understand you love this bag- it´s elegance with a twist, a bag with personality! I hope you had a fabulous evening out!
> 
> Thanks so much about my skirt. It was such a silly project to do. Mountains of scarves, hours of sewing and then to realize I can´t wear it indoors at all as 24 meters of hemline leave a trail of destruction...


hahaha - well - you could always wear it like a queen and have everyone cater to you so that you don't have to move!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> The wallet is done.
> View attachment 4751693
> 
> View attachment 4751694
> 
> View attachment 4751692


It looks great! Did you paint it?


----------



## muchstuff

cowgirlsboots said:


> Tough question! I´d say if you don´t have to sell first to afford the smaller version and there are bags out there that would be good for you- right size, right condition, right price- you should buy right now. I feel it´s a buyers´ time right now while selling is difficult. Your big bag might fetch a better price in the long run.  It´s Hermès, nothing that would go out of fashion and would have to go right away.
> 
> Just read that you already bought the bag! Congratulations!


Thanks, very glad I made the purchase. You're right, the GM will sell, it's just a matter of when.


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> The wallet is done.
> View attachment 4751693
> 
> View attachment 4751694
> 
> View attachment 4751692


The difference is incredible… you did a great job!


----------



## msd_bags

Stratford said:


> @jblended... Thank you for posting this. I do the EXACT same thing!
> 
> It’s like sugar and white bread ... I am so good for like two months and then in 24 hours I eat an entire cake, a huge loaf of white bread and a gallon of ice cream. Then, I beat myself up to no end. (And have a horrid tummy ache... ok not that much in 24 hours, but you get my point and hopefully laughed.)
> 
> I will say, beating yourself up is NOT productive.
> 
> Confession: I have bought four handbags during quarantine. I keep telling myself they were at  amazing prices and I will use them for the next 40 years because they are classics. I love them and they are fabulous. But, then I beat myself up because I feel like I FAILED ... I don’t really have the closet space and I would prefer not to spend the extra money right now. I am trying to get rid of visual clutter including in my closet. I want to buy INTENTIONALLY and not buy EMOTIONALLY. This is hard for me. And I don’t know why. It makes me feel SHAMEFUL.
> 
> HOWEVER, I remind myself. I can start fresh NOW. This next minute, I CAN DO BETTER. Don’t dwell on the past. You can’t change it.
> 
> What I CAN CHANGE are my choices and actions going forward - for everything that happens as I travel this path of life.
> 
> At this point, I am trying to look at my closet (with the positive encouragement of this wonderful group) and make the right choices with the information I have at this time in my life. What can I sell? What can I gift to a friend who doesn’t have the money to afford something I have but is a fashion lover and would treasure it? How can I share these gifts I have been given?
> 
> Will I buy another handbag? Undoubtably yes.
> 
> I have always loved them. I remember saving my allowance to buy plastic ones from a local store called “Winn’s” in my home town. My first one was a bowling bag... and this is still my favorite bag style.
> 
> What I am trying to say is take it one day at a time. Be good to yourself. Be thankful for what you have and have been given. And do not go down the shame spiral. Hug yourself, and figure out how to make someone smile today.
> 
> Today is the only day we have.
> 
> Sending a huge hug to everyone on this forum. You are all fabulous, intelligent, nonjudgmental and sensitive people. I am so proud to have found you.


Hugs to you too!! 



cowgirlsboots said:


> The wallet is done.
> View attachment 4751693
> 
> View attachment 4751694
> 
> View attachment 4751692


Amazing job!! Looks really good!


----------



## keodi

cowgirlsboots said:


> The wallet is done.
> View attachment 4751693
> 
> View attachment 4751694
> 
> View attachment 4751692


Good job on the wallet!


----------



## jblended

@Stratford thank you for that very insightful and kind post. There's a ton of wisdom in it and I really appreciate you taking the time to share your thoughts. I'll be sure to put your advice into practice. 



cowgirlsboots said:


> When you wrote that your face was marked, so your bag could be marked, too it made me very sad. You deserve what you really want for.


*I'm so sorry. *I never meant it to come off that way. It was a bad joke. 
I try never to post anything with a sad/negative tone to it, but it's hard to convey tone in written words. Please know that I was really laughing when I posted that because it is actually true! And it's okay! 
I have no bad feelings around the damage to my face. Accidents happen, it's okay. I never took confidence from my appearance, only from my character (which is a constant work in progress), so when I talk so openly about it, it is because there are no feelings of hurt behind my words. If anything, my face is now totally unique and that's awesome in its own way. 

Yes, I'm totally at peace with the bag as it is. I think it's the finish of the bag that makes it prone to scuffing and that would happen with any piece I get. I'm also keeping in mind that it may look better when I see it in person and my neighbour isn't imposing her views on it, lol.
This was an experimental, playful purchase. First iridescent for me, totally new shape and style from my usual. As it's not an expensive experiment, I'm refusing to overthink it and will just enjoy it as a bit of 'fun' for a while. 
But thank you, because I know what you mean. Ideally, nobody should receive someone else's return and brands should check their return pieces for damage before re-selling. I'm happy that the scuffs are on the back and they are relatively small because it made it easy for me to accept it as it is. If this was on the front or there was actual damage to it, I would certainly return.



cowgirlsboots said:


> The wallet is done.


Amazing job!


----------



## jblended

Not sure if it's appropriate to post here. I posted in the covid thread but I'm most active here...
I'll be gone for a bit, I'm being admitted to hospital as my covid symptoms have worsened. 
All is well and I'm looking forward to having some lovely doctors and nurses care for me. Feeling like a VIP, lol. 
And I got to see my mum for the first time since I got infected- we were 8ft away from each other (there were markings on the floor) but it was enough to just be in the same space. It is the safest I have felt since catching covid. Something about mothers that makes everything feel like it will be fine. 
Stay safe everyone and thanks for all the support you've given me. I'll be back soon to celebrate a return to good health!


----------



## SakuraSakura

muchstuff said:


> Thanks! I need someone to tie me to a tree on Ban Island...



I think we need shackles! My collection has multiplied in the past few months. There's been some incredible deals.


----------



## muchstuff

jblended said:


> Not sure if it's appropriate to post here. I posted in the covid thread but I'm most active here...
> I'll be gone for a bit, I'm being admitted to hospital as my covid symptoms have worsened.
> All is well and I'm looking forward to having some lovely doctors and nurses care for me. Feeling like a VIP, lol.
> And I got to see my mum for the first time since I got infected- we were 8ft away from each other (there were markings on the floor) but it was enough to just be in the same space. It is the safest I have felt since catching covid. Something about mothers that makes everything feel like it will be fine.
> Stay safe everyone and thanks for all the support you've given me. I'll be back soon to celebrate a return to good health!


Be well, we'll be waiting here for your return ...


----------



## essiedub

jblended said:


> Not sure if it's appropriate to post here. I posted in the covid thread but I'm most active here...
> I'll be gone for a bit, I'm being admitted to hospital as my covid symptoms have worsened.
> All is well and I'm looking forward to having some lovely doctors and nurses care for me. Feeling like a VIP, lol.
> And I got to see my mum for the first time since I got infected- we were 8ft away from each other (there were markings on the floor) but it was enough to just be in the same space. It is the safest I have felt since catching covid. Something about mothers that makes everything feel like it will be fine.
> Stay safe everyone and thanks for all the support you've given me. I'll be back soon to celebrate a return to good health!


Take care *jblended*. Kick Covid


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> The wallet is done.
> View attachment 4751693
> 
> View attachment 4751694
> 
> View attachment 4751692


Came out very good.


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> Not sure if it's appropriate to post here. I posted in the covid thread but I'm most active here...
> I'll be gone for a bit, I'm being admitted to hospital as my covid symptoms have worsened.
> All is well and I'm looking forward to having some lovely doctors and nurses care for me. Feeling like a VIP, lol.
> And I got to see my mum for the first time since I got infected- we were 8ft away from each other (there were markings on the floor) but it was enough to just be in the same space. It is the safest I have felt since catching covid. Something about mothers that makes everything feel like it will be fine.
> Stay safe everyone and thanks for all the support you've given me. I'll be back soon to celebrate a return to good health!


Take care and get well soon.


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> The wallet is done.
> View attachment 4751693
> 
> View attachment 4751694
> 
> View attachment 4751692


So cool! Well done.


----------



## momasaurus

jblended said:


> Not sure if it's appropriate to post here. I posted in the covid thread but I'm most active here...
> I'll be gone for a bit, I'm being admitted to hospital as my covid symptoms have worsened.
> All is well and I'm looking forward to having some lovely doctors and nurses care for me. Feeling like a VIP, lol.
> And I got to see my mum for the first time since I got infected- we were 8ft away from each other (there were markings on the floor) but it was enough to just be in the same space. It is the safest I have felt since catching covid. Something about mothers that makes everything feel like it will be fine.
> Stay safe everyone and thanks for all the support you've given me. I'll be back soon to celebrate a return to good health!


Positive energy for speedy healing!!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

jblended said:


> Not sure if it's appropriate to post here. I posted in the covid thread but I'm most active here...
> I'll be gone for a bit, I'm being admitted to hospital as my covid symptoms have worsened.
> All is well and I'm looking forward to having some lovely doctors and nurses care for me. Feeling like a VIP, lol.
> And I got to see my mum for the first time since I got infected- we were 8ft away from each other (there were markings on the floor) but it was enough to just be in the same space. It is the safest I have felt since catching covid. Something about mothers that makes everything feel like it will be fine.
> Stay safe everyone and thanks for all the support you've given me. I'll be back soon to celebrate a return to good health!


Sending you hugs honey - wishing you a speedy recovery - kick Covid’s a$$! ❤️


----------



## Eliana81

Take care and get well soon.


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> Not sure if it's appropriate to post here. I posted in the covid thread but I'm most active here...
> I'll be gone for a bit, I'm being admitted to hospital as my covid symptoms have worsened.
> All is well and I'm looking forward to having some lovely doctors and nurses care for me. Feeling like a VIP, lol.
> And I got to see my mum for the first time since I got infected- we were 8ft away from each other (there were markings on the floor) but it was enough to just be in the same space. It is the safest I have felt since catching covid. Something about mothers that makes everything feel like it will be fine.
> Stay safe everyone and thanks for all the support you've given me. I'll be back soon to celebrate a return to good health!


Sending you positive vibes and best wishes for your recovery!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> The wallet is done.
> View attachment 4751693
> 
> View attachment 4751694
> 
> View attachment 4751692


What a restoration, it looks beautiful!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> That's amazing!! It looks brand new!



Thank-you! I´m happy with how it turned out. 
The white leather unfortunately will always tell it´s not really new. 
I did the best I could. After cleaning this part up all the white the former owner had applied before me had come off in flakes reveiling the original state of the leather which was grey and very rubbed off. It must have been treatened with something like shoe whitener. I applied a product called "Leather Fresh"- it´st like a leather stain that combines paint with a filler and needs several layers especially when it´s white. The problem was that the perforation of the leather had already been very much filled up with what the former owner used- not even a needle could pry it out...
For me the silver piping made the biggest change. All silver had been completely gone. After painting all the piping the effect was amazing.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> hahaha - well - you could always wear it like a queen and have everyone cater to you so that you don't have to move!


Haha- I´m not so sure anybody in this household would be happy to cater to me...  I might suggest it to DH!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> It looks great! Did you paint it?



Thank-you! Yes, I did. A product called "Leather Fresh" on the white part and silver Morello leather paint on the pipings.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> The difference is incredible… you did a great job!



Thank-you so much! It feels great to see a well worn piece come close to its former glory, again!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Not sure if it's appropriate to post here. I posted in the covid thread but I'm most active here...
> I'll be gone for a bit, I'm being admitted to hospital as my covid symptoms have worsened.
> All is well and I'm looking forward to having some lovely doctors and nurses care for me. Feeling like a VIP, lol.
> And I got to see my mum for the first time since I got infected- we were 8ft away from each other (there were markings on the floor) but it was enough to just be in the same space. It is the safest I have felt since catching covid. Something about mothers that makes everything feel like it will be fine.
> Stay safe everyone and thanks for all the support you've given me. I'll be back soon to celebrate a return to good health!



Get well soon! My thoughts are with you and I´m sending positive energy your way!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

...in bag-spa mode: the Trailer Trash had a bit of tlc, too. 







I wished the crease would come out, but it refuses... this bag must have been stored folded flat for a while...


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> Not sure if it's appropriate to post here. I posted in the covid thread but I'm most active here...
> I'll be gone for a bit, I'm being admitted to hospital as my covid symptoms have worsened.
> All is well and I'm looking forward to having some lovely doctors and nurses care for me. Feeling like a VIP, lol.
> And I got to see my mum for the first time since I got infected- we were 8ft away from each other (there were markings on the floor) but it was enough to just be in the same space. It is the safest I have felt since catching covid. Something about mothers that makes everything feel like it will be fine.
> Stay safe everyone and thanks for all the support you've given me. I'll be back soon to celebrate a return to good health!


We'll all be thinking of you, dear. Be well.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> ...in bag-spa mode: the Trailer Trash had a bit of tlc, too.
> 
> View attachment 4752535
> 
> View attachment 4752536
> 
> View attachment 4752537
> 
> I wished the crease would come out, but it refuses... this bag must have been stored folded flat for a while...
> 
> View attachment 4752538


I've had bags do that even when I stored them stuffed.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you! Yes, I did. A product called "Leather Fresh" on the white part and silver Morello leather paint on the pipings.


Thanks! It looks like Morello is only available in Germany but I can get Leather Fresh on Amazon.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> Thanks! It looks like Morello is only available in Germany but I can get Leather Fresh on Amazon.
> [/QUOTE           Leather Fresh is quite a magic product - it's not perfect for big surfaces (or I have yet to learn how to use it right for them) but it works wonders on scraped edges and corners. Black is the easiest.        The Morello I only used because I had it in silver. Had I bought for this project I think I would have opted for Angelus acrylic.


----------



## keodi

jblended said:


> Not sure if it's appropriate to post here. I posted in the covid thread but I'm most active here...
> I'll be gone for a bit, I'm being admitted to hospital as my covid symptoms have worsened.
> All is well and I'm looking forward to having some lovely doctors and nurses care for me. Feeling like a VIP, lol.
> And I got to see my mum for the first time since I got infected- we were 8ft away from each other (there were markings on the floor) but it was enough to just be in the same space. It is the safest I have felt since catching covid. Something about mothers that makes everything feel like it will be fine.
> Stay safe everyone and thanks for all the support you've given me. I'll be back soon to celebrate a return to good health!


Be well! I can't to see you back!


----------



## Kimbashop

jblended said:


> Not sure if it's appropriate to post here. I posted in the covid thread but I'm most active here...
> I'll be gone for a bit, I'm being admitted to hospital as my covid symptoms have worsened.
> All is well and I'm looking forward to having some lovely doctors and nurses care for me. Feeling like a VIP, lol.
> And I got to see my mum for the first time since I got infected- we were 8ft away from each other (there were markings on the floor) but it was enough to just be in the same space. It is the safest I have felt since catching covid. Something about mothers that makes everything feel like it will be fine.
> Stay safe everyone and thanks for all the support you've given me. I'll be back soon to celebrate a return to good health!


I wish you all the best during your recovery. I'm very sorry to hear the news.


----------



## dcooney4

I have been very naughty and hit the Mz Wallace sale some more. This is the final weekend and some of my favorite styles will no longer be made. I know nylon bags are not for everyone , specially ones that generally cost as much as a leather bag. I however have bad shoulder issues and often need to carry a very light weight bag. So I have had a bit of fun. I am trying to get as many out as I get in this month. Though I am running out of bags I don't love. I do still have plenty of space on my shelves available and that is my no break rule. If The slots are filled nothing new can come in till something goes out. Do you have a firm rule when it comes to things you collect?


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> I have been very naughty and hit the Mz Wallace sale some more. This is the final weekend and some of my favorite styles will no longer be made. I know nylon bags are not for everyone , specially ones that generally cost as much as a leather bag. I however have bad shoulder issues and often need to carry a very light weight bag. So I have had a bit of fun. I am trying to get as many out as I get in this month. Though I am running out of bags I don't love. I do still have plenty of space on my shelves available and that is my no break rule. If The slots are filled nothing new can come in till something goes out. Do you have a firm rule when it comes to things you collect?


Which of the MZ Wallace styles are your favorite? (I love the micro Sutton!) 
Probably the only rule I have regarding purses is No Hobos or soft puddles of leather - I really like structure in a bag. Doesn't have to be rigid, but does have to stand on its own.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Which of the MZ Wallace styles are your favorite? (I love the micro Sutton!)
> Probably the only rule I have regarding purses is No Hobos or soft puddles of leather - I really like structure in a bag. Doesn't have to be rigid, but does have to stand on its own.


Micro Suttons and Paige are my favorites. I now have dawn and blush Micro Sutton and soon dawn and black Paige.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> I have been very naughty and hit the Mz Wallace sale some more. This is the final weekend and some of my favorite styles will no longer be made. I know nylon bags are not for everyone , specially ones that generally cost as much as a leather bag. I however have bad shoulder issues and often need to carry a very light weight bag. So I have had a bit of fun. I am trying to get as many out as I get in this month. Though I am running out of bags I don't love. I do still have plenty of space on my shelves available and that is my no break rule. If The slots are filled nothing new can come in till something goes out. Do you have a firm rule when it comes to things you collect?


I don't have a firm rule. As long as my bags fit in the house, they can stay. 

I've been naughty too. I have a "rule" I call the bargain rule. If something is super cheap, I am not going to feel guilty about adding it to my collection. Ebay gave me a $10 off $20 coupon. When I was looking, I was trying to find something as close to $20 as possible to get the largest discount. I kept finding things I liked that were less than $20! It didn't dawn on me until after I had already bought one bag without using the discount that I could buy two items as long as the total was over $20. So I ended up buying 3 bags! The two I really wanted are here and I think I'm keeping them, at least for now. The third bag will probably be sold eventually. It is damaged and not something I really wanted - I just got it to go over $20. Including shipping, I spent less than $60 for 3 bags, all Coach.  I'll take pictures when I get a chance.


----------



## keodi

whateve said:


> I don't have a firm rule. As long as my bags fit in the house, they can stay.
> 
> I've been naughty too. I have a "rule" I call the bargain rule. If something is super cheap, I am not going to feel guilty about adding it to my collection. Ebay gave me a $10 off $20 coupon. When I was looking, I was trying to find something as close to $20 as possible to get the largest discount. I kept finding things I liked that were less than $20! It didn't dawn on me until after I had already bought one bag without using the discount that I could buy two items as long as the total was over $20. So I ended up buying 3 bags! The two I really wanted are here and I think I'm keeping them, at least for now. The third bag will probably be sold eventually. It is damaged and not something I really wanted - I just got it to go over $20. Including shipping, I spent less than $60 for 3 bags, all Coach.  I'll take pictures when I get a chance.


OOooh! I can't wait!


----------



## msd_bags

jblended said:


> Not sure if it's appropriate to post here. I posted in the covid thread but I'm most active here...
> I'll be gone for a bit, I'm being admitted to hospital as my covid symptoms have worsened.
> All is well and I'm looking forward to having some lovely doctors and nurses care for me. Feeling like a VIP, lol.
> And I got to see my mum for the first time since I got infected- we were 8ft away from each other (there were markings on the floor) but it was enough to just be in the same space. It is the safest I have felt since catching covid. Something about mothers that makes everything feel like it will be fine.
> Stay safe everyone and thanks for all the support you've given me. I'll be back soon to celebrate a return to good health!


Get well soon dear!!


----------



## dcooney4

How is everyone? They have started opening things in my area. So I am finally wearing my bags again.


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Which of the MZ Wallace styles are your favorite? (I love the micro Sutton!)
> Probably the only rule I have regarding purses is No Hobos or soft puddles of leather - I really like structure in a bag. Doesn't have to be rigid, but does have to stand on its own.


I sort of also have that rule, except I do have one puddle - a fairly large black BV shoulder hobo. It holds a lot (work plus overnight needs) and smooshes up against my body for easy carrying on subway, train, etc. No idea when work will return to that format, though. Oh, wait I also have a turquoise MM something smooshy that I never use. Looked it up: it's called the Hera. I do prefer structure!


----------



## msd_bags

momasaurus said:


> I sort of also have that rule, except I do have one puddle - a fairly large black BV shoulder hobo. It holds a lot (work plus overnight needs) and smooshes up against my body for easy carrying on subway, train, etc. No idea when work will return to that format, though. Oh, wait I also have a turquoise MM something smooshy that I never use. Looked it up: it's called the Hera. I do prefer structure!


I also prefer hobos with some structure.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> I have been very naughty and hit the Mz Wallace sale some more. This is the final weekend and some of my favorite styles will no longer be made. I know nylon bags are not for everyone , specially ones that generally cost as much as a leather bag. I however have bad shoulder issues and often need to carry a very light weight bag. So I have had a bit of fun. I am trying to get as many out as I get in this month. Though I am running out of bags I don't love. I do still have plenty of space on my shelves available and that is my no break rule. If The slots are filled nothing new can come in till something goes out. *Do you have a firm rule when it comes to things you collect?*





Cookiefiend said:


> Which of the MZ Wallace styles are your favorite? (I love the micro Sutton!)
> Probably the only rule I have regarding purses is No Hobos or soft puddles of leather - I really like structure in a bag. Doesn't have to be rigid, but does have to stand on its own.





whateve said:


> I don't have a firm rule. As long as my bags fit in the house, they can stay.
> 
> I've been naughty too. I have a "rule" I call the bargain rule. If something is super cheap, I am not going to feel guilty about adding it to my collection. Ebay gave me a $10 off $20 coupon. When I was looking, I was trying to find something as close to $20 as possible to get the largest discount. I kept finding things I liked that were less than $20! It didn't dawn on me until after I had already bought one bag without using the discount that I could buy two items as long as the total was over $20. So I ended up buying 3 bags! The two I really wanted are here and I think I'm keeping them, at least for now. The third bag will probably be sold eventually. It is damaged and not something I really wanted - I just got it to go over $20. Including shipping, I spent less than $60 for 3 bags, all Coach.  I'll take pictures when I get a chance.


 great shopping successes, congratulations on your new goodies!



momasaurus said:


> I sort of also have that rule, except I do have one puddle - a fairly large black BV shoulder hobo. It holds a lot (work plus overnight needs) and smooshes up against my body for easy carrying on subway, train, etc. No idea when work will return to that format, though. Oh, wait I also have a turquoise MM something smooshy that I never use. Looked it up: it's called the Hera. I do prefer structure!





msd_bags said:


> I also prefer hobos with some structure.



@dcooney4 No firm rules for collections. Although I don’t think of myself as a collector and I use everything in my bag wardrobe, I do subscribe to not exceeding my storage space. I like “a place for everything and everything in its place.”

I generally prefer some structure in my bags. The one puddly surprise is my H Massai Cut (hobo/shoulder bag), it has a slim profile, a zipper and lies close to my body. It’s a significant improvement over my previous neutral shoulder bag LV Mahina L in Poudre. Although the Mahina was a beautiful bag in a lovely leather, it fell over at a kids’ hockey game and dumped its contents in the stands (open top).


----------



## muchstuff

More bags said:


> great shopping successes, congratulations on your new goodies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @dcooney4 No firm rules for collections. Although I don’t think of myself as a collector and I use everything in my bag wardrobe, I do subscribe to not exceeding my storage space. I like “a place for everything and everything in its place.”
> 
> I generally prefer some structure in my bags. The one puddly surprise is my H Massai Cut (hobo/shoulder bag), it has a slim profile, a zipper and lies close to my body. It’s a significant improvement over my previous neutral shoulder bag LV Mahina L in Poudre. Although the Mahina was a beautiful bag in a lovely leather, it fell over at a kids’ hockey game and dumped its contents in the stands (open top).
> View attachment 4756246


I've been looking at the Massai, any chance of a mod shot? Love the colour!


----------



## More bags

muchstuff said:


> I've been looking at the Massai, any chance of a mod shot? Love the colour!


Thank you muchstuff. 
My bag is a Massai Cut 40 in Etain Evergrain. Although it can be worn crossbody with the long strap, I usually wear it on the shoulder with the short strap. I think this size looks too big on me crossbody. Are you looking for the Massai or Massai Cut?


----------



## muchstuff

More bags said:


> Thank you muchstuff.
> My bag is a Massai Cut 40 in Etain Evergrain. Although it can be worn crossbody with the long strap, I usually wear it on the shoulder with the short strap. I think this size looks too big on me crossbody. Are you looking for the Massai or Massai Cut?
> 
> View attachment 4756276
> View attachment 4756277


Massai Cut I think. I'm such a newbie with Hermes, I haven't looked into how many sizes there are in the style or anything like that yet. The Cut looks like it would be a better fit for a petite frame. It looks perfect ton your shoulder, I agree it hangs a little too low for crossbody. Does it come with two straps then? What size is yours? ETA: I see it's a 40. And yes it comes with two straps, I get excited when I see pics and read too quickly!


----------



## Vintage Leather

I like puddle bags.

One brand I love changed their big puddle bag (the poster tote) to a rigid bag by putting a base and feet in it and it irritates the crap out of me. It’s too tall to be a Sitting Down bag, and no longer comfy enough to be a This Isn’t Leaving My Body bag. I keep buying the new style and hate it, and then have to deal with returns or reselling.

My personal rule of thumb is that puddle bags live on the shoulder. If they go on, they don’t get taken off.


----------



## whateve

Vintage Leather said:


> I like puddle bags.
> 
> One brand I love changed their big puddle bag (the poster tote) to a rigid bag by putting a base and feet in it and it irritates the crap out of me. It’s too tall to be a Sitting Down bag, and no longer comfy enough to be a This Isn’t Leaving My Body bag. I keep buying the new style and hate it, and then have to deal with returns or reselling.
> 
> My personal rule of thumb is that puddle bags live on the shoulder. If they go on, they don’t get taken off.


I love puddle bags too. The only time I don't love them is when I'm trying to get a decent picture to post on the forum.


----------



## More bags

muchstuff said:


> Massai Cut I think. I'm such a newbie with Hermes, I haven't looked into how many sizes there are in the style or anything like that yet. The Cut looks like it would be a better fit for a petite frame. It looks perfect ton your shoulder, I agree it hangs a little too low for crossbody. Does it come with two straps then? What size is yours? ETA: I see it's a 40. And yes it comes with two straps, I get excited when I see pics and read too quickly!


 Thank you muchstuff. Enjoy the slippery slope and congratulations on your Marwari!


----------



## muchstuff

More bags said:


> Thank you muchstuff. Enjoy the slippery slope and congratulations on your Marwari!


Thanks, I love her!


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> great shopping successes, congratulations on your new goodies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @dcooney4 No firm rules for collections. Although I don’t think of myself as a collector and I use everything in my bag wardrobe, I do subscribe to not exceeding my storage space. I like “a place for everything and everything in its place.”
> 
> I generally prefer some structure in my bags. The one puddly surprise is my H Massai Cut (hobo/shoulder bag), it has a slim profile, a zipper and lies close to my body. It’s a significant improvement over my previous neutral shoulder bag LV Mahina L in Poudre. Although the Mahina was a beautiful bag in a lovely leather, it fell over at a kids’ hockey game and dumped its contents in the stands (open top).
> View attachment 4756246


Oh I never realized the Massai had a top zipper. Nice! This is beautiful.


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> Oh I never realized the Massai had a top zipper. Nice! This is beautiful.


Thank you momasaurus.


----------



## dcooney4

Do you ever keep any of your bags in boxes? I have had a few that I kept in their boxes lately. Taking them out from time to time to moisturize them. I realized these are the bags that get used the least because it is to much work to pull them out. So all of these bags but one are now removed from their boxes and stored with just their dust covers. I hope this will change the usage on them. I call my bags a collection but I like to use each and everyone of them.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> Do you ever keep any of your bags in boxes? I have had a few that I kept in their boxes lately. Taking them out from time to time to moisturize them. I realized these are the bags that get used the least because it is to much work to pull them out. So all of these bags but one are now removed from their boxes and stored with just their dust covers. I hope this will change the usage on them. I call my bags a collection but I like to use each and everyone of them.


There are so few I've gotten that came with boxes. Most of my collection is second hand. The only things I have in boxes are things I felt were collectible. I have a 1990s vintage cosmetic case still in its original box that I'll never use because it is rare to find a new one, and a few other things that came in gift boxes. The bags I bought that came in boxes I bought to use so they were immediately removed from the boxes.


----------



## dcooney4

Now I only have the Prada in a box. I had taken it out but I keep the chain part out of the dust bag so it doesn’t indent the soft leather, but the I was worried the leather bit on the chain could get dusty and put it back in the box. Everything else is now more easy to grab.


----------



## Cookiefiend

None of mine are in a box - a couple of years ago I bought matching plain dust bags for everything and used paint color samples (like you can get at the hardware store) to attach to the bags so I could see what color the bag is from the outside.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Do you ever keep any of your bags in boxes? I have had a few that I kept in their boxes lately. Taking them out from time to time to moisturize them. I realized these are the bags that get used the least because it is to much work to pull them out. So all of these bags but one are now removed from their boxes and stored with just their dust covers. I hope this will change the usage on them. I call my bags a collection but I like to use each and everyone of them.


Until a year or two ago, I kept my bags in their dust bags\. Stuffed with pillow-thingies from The Container Store, to keep their shape. And I found that this stopped me from switching bags, because it was just too much trouble to take them out of the dust bag, remove the pillow thingie, and so on.

So now I just line them up on their shelves. Since they are behind a closet door I haven't found it makes a bit of difference to the health of the bag. And because they're both available and visible, I switch them much more frequently.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Until a year or two ago, I kept my bags in their dust bags\. Stuffed with pillow-thingies from The Container Store, to keep their shape. And I found that this stopped me from switching bags, because it was just too much trouble to take them out of the dust bag, remove the pillow thingie, and so on.
> 
> So now I just line them up on their shelves. Since they are behind a closet door I haven't found it makes a bit of difference to the health of the bag. And because they're both available and visible, I switch them much more frequently.


Interesting!! 
Hrmmm… I'm afraid of not covering them - I worry about the sun that comes in through the top transom in the closet. It's not all day direct sun, but enough that I worry about fading. Taking the little shaper/pillow thingies is a bit of a pain - I typically get out to the kitchen when I discover I forgot to take it out. D'oh! 

I have thought of taking pictures of the bag and attaching the photo to the dust bag… but then thought "holy moly - that sounds like a lot of work… nope."


----------



## cowgirlsboots

In my eyes it´s not naughty to take advantage of a sale, especially when styles you want are discontinued. Windows of opportunity must be used when they appear- given you have the need, the funds at hand and room for your purchases. Check on all three of them in your case, I think.  
No firm rules in this household... I must admit I go for what I want and can afford and worry about where to put it later. Tetris is my middle name! I usually don´t start selling items until I feel overwhelmed by too many of them. If this happens a good clear out is called for and I go through with it. 
Which bag(s) did you order? I´d love to see!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I don't have a firm rule. As long as my bags fit in the house, they can stay.
> 
> I've been naughty too. I have a "rule" I call the bargain rule. If something is super cheap, I am not going to feel guilty about adding it to my collection. Ebay gave me a $10 off $20 coupon. When I was looking, I was trying to find something as close to $20 as possible to get the largest discount. I kept finding things I liked that were less than $20! It didn't dawn on me until after I had already bought one bag without using the discount that I could buy two items as long as the total was over $20. So I ended up buying 3 bags! The two I really wanted are here and I think I'm keeping them, at least for now. The third bag will probably be sold eventually. It is damaged and not something I really wanted - I just got it to go over $20. Including shipping, I spent less than $60 for 3 bags, all Coach.  I'll take pictures when I get a chance.



Bargains are always fun! Great you found away to use your coupon. Ebay is offering something like it here atm, too, but only when you use the app which I am not keen on installing.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Bargains are always fun! Great you found away to use your coupon. Ebay is offering something like it here atm, too, but only when you use the app which I am not keen on installing.


The coupon I had was also on the app. I don't normally use it but I keep it installed on my tablet for selling. When I'm watching TV, if a buyer asks a question, I'll know immediately so I can respond and not miss out on the sale.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Do you ever keep any of your bags in boxes? I have had a few that I kept in their boxes lately. Taking them out from time to time to moisturize them. I realized these are the bags that get used the least because it is to much work to pull them out. So all of these bags but one are now removed from their boxes and stored with just their dust covers. I hope this will change the usage on them. I call my bags a collection but I like to use each and everyone of them.


Only one of my bags has a box- the Dior saddle and the box isn´t even the original one but a Dior box some piece of clothing, like a shirt,  must have come in. Still it´s a pretty box and the bag lives in it. All other handbags have a dustbag of some kind- original or home made. Some, mainly those that are stored away out of sight,  live in their dustbags, others are standing open for display so I can enjoy seeing them.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> The coupon I had was also on the app. I don't normally use it but I keep it installed on my tablet for selling. When I'm watching TV, if a buyer asks a question, I'll know immediately so I can respond and not miss out on the sale.


I´m such an idiot when it comes to anything tech that I have trouble using apps on my phone. It´s the laptop I´m used to and know how to navigate that I use. I installed the vestiaire app on my phone to take advantage of a discount on my last bag purchase and had big trouble to even navigate it properly.
My latest ebay purchases all were auctions from private sellers under the 20 Euro mark, so I wasn´t too tempted to enter the ebay app jungle. A freeby is always a bit tempting, though...


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Until a year or two ago, I kept my bags in their dust bags\. Stuffed with pillow-thingies from The Container Store, to keep their shape. And I found that this stopped me from switching bags, because it was just too much trouble to take them out of the dust bag, remove the pillow thingie, and so on.
> 
> So now I just line them up on their shelves. Since they are behind a closet door I haven't found it makes a bit of difference to the health of the bag. And because they're both available and visible, I switch them much more frequently.


I would love to not have them covered as it is not very dusty in my closets. I do have pets. They are not allowed in the closed off area but to be on the cautious side it is better that they are kept in dustbags on the off chance hubby leaves a door open.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> In my eyes it´s not naughty to take advantage of a sale, especially when styles you want are discontinued. Windows of opportunity must be used when they appear- given you have the need, the funds at hand and room for your purchases. Check on all three of them in your case, I think.
> No firm rules in this household... I must admit I go for what I want and can afford and worry about where to put it later. Tetris is my middle name! I usually don´t start selling items until I feel overwhelmed by too many of them. If this happens a good clear out is called for and I go through with it.
> Which bag(s) did you order? I´d love to see!


I have not removed all wrapping on some yet or even attached one of the straps on the Port colored one. The little camo one I have been wearing the last 5 days. Some are from last month. Today is the last day of their sale.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> I have not removed all wrapping on some yet or even attached one of the straps on the Port colored one. The little camo one I have been wearing the last 5 days. Some are from last month. Today is the last day of their sale.


Pretties!! You did take great advantage of the sale!! Yippeee!!


----------



## keodi

More bags said:


> great shopping successes, congratulations on your new goodies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @dcooney4 No firm rules for collections. Although I don’t think of myself as a collector and I use everything in my bag wardrobe, I do subscribe to not exceeding my storage space. I like “a place for everything and everything in its place.”
> 
> I generally prefer some structure in my bags. The one puddly surprise is my H Massai Cut (hobo/shoulder bag), it has a slim profile, a zipper and lies close to my body. It’s a significant improvement over my previous neutral shoulder bag LV Mahina L in Poudre. Although the Mahina was a beautiful bag in a lovely leather, it fell over at a kids’ hockey game and dumped its contents in the stands (open top).
> View attachment 4756246


I love the massai cut!! beautiful bag!


More bags said:


> Thank you muchstuff.
> My bag is a Massai Cut 40 in Etain Evergrain. Although it can be worn crossbody with the long strap, I usually wear it on the shoulder with the short strap. I think this size looks too big on me crossbody. Are you looking for the Massai or Massai Cut?
> 
> View attachment 4756276
> View attachment 4756277


The Massai cut really suits you!


Cookiefiend said:


> None of mine are in a box - a couple of years ago I bought matching plain dust bags for everything and used paint color samples (like you can get at the hardware store) to attach to the bags so I could see what color the bag is from the outside.


thats a cool idea!


ElainePG said:


> Until a year or two ago, I kept my bags in their dust bags\. Stuffed with pillow-thingies from The Container Store, to keep their shape. And I found that this stopped me from switching bags, because it was just too much trouble to take them out of the dust bag, remove the pillow thingie, and so on.
> 
> *So now I just line them up on their shelves.* Since they are behind a closet door I haven't found it makes a bit of difference to the health of the bag. And because they're both available and visible, I switch them much more frequently.


Same, its much easier to switch bags out!
Some of my purchases came today, the Vespa mini, and the calvi card holder in Rose popure. The quality on the vespa is really nice, i'm surprised that the bag held my essentials even though its small, but there's a cut in leather which i'm afraid will split with use and wear. I really like the style a lot, so i'll keep my eyes open for one in better condition. I'm keeping the calvi, as I love the colour! The evelyne PM is still on the list.


----------



## whateve

keodi said:


> I love the massai cut!! beautiful bag!
> 
> The Massai cut really suits you!
> 
> thats a cool idea!
> 
> Same, its much easier to switch bags out!
> Some of my purchases came today, the Vespa mini, and the calvi card holder in Rose popure. The quality on the vespa is really nice, i'm surprised that the bag held my essentials even though its small, but there's a cut in leather which i'm afraid will split with use and wear. I really like the style a lot, so i'll keep my eyes open for one in better condition. I'm keeping the calvi, as I love the colour! The evelyne PM is still on the list.


That rose poupre is a perfect pink!


----------



## Cookiefiend

keodi said:


> I love the massai cut!! beautiful bag!
> 
> The Massai cut really suits you!
> 
> thats a cool idea!
> 
> Same, its much easier to switch bags out!
> Some of my purchases came today, the Vespa mini, and the calvi card holder in Rose popure. The quality on the vespa is really nice, i'm surprised that the bag held my essentials even though its small, but there's a cut in leather which i'm afraid will split with use and wear. I really like the style a lot, so i'll keep my eyes open for one in better condition. I'm keeping the calvi, as I love the colour! The evelyne PM is still on the list.


Thank you! 
I did not know the Vespa came in a mini - how cute! I love my Vespa, such an easy casual bag. 
I would be worried as well about a cut in the leather - was it disclosed?


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Interesting!!
> Hrmmm… I'm afraid of not covering them - I worry about the sun that comes in through the top transom in the closet. It's not all day direct sun, but enough that I worry about fading. Taking the little shaper/pillow thingies is a bit of a pain - I typically get out to the kitchen when I discover I forgot to take it out. D'oh!
> 
> I have thought of taking pictures of the bag and attaching the photo to the dust bag… but then thought "holy moly - that sounds like a lot of work… nope."


If my closet had a transom, I'd definitely worry (and I'd keep them in their dust bags, all tucked up and cozy!). But it's completely sealed, top-to-toe.

So far, I haven't had any issues since I took out the shapers. But they were expensive, so I still have them stored away. If my bags start to droop, I'll stuff them again. Or maybe (speaking of shapers) I'll buy them some Spanx???


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> None of mine are in a box - a couple of years ago I bought matching plain dust bags for everything and used paint color samples (like you can get at the hardware store) to attach to the bags so I could see what color the bag is from the outside.


I remember when you showed us a photo of your system. So clever! Go to the head of the class!!


----------



## ElainePG

keodi said:


> I love the massai cut!! beautiful bag!
> 
> The Massai cut really suits you!
> 
> thats a cool idea!
> 
> Same, its much easier to switch bags out!
> Some of my purchases came today, the Vespa mini, and the calvi card holder in Rose popure. The quality on the vespa is really nice, i'm surprised that the bag held my essentials even though its small, but there's a cut in leather which i'm afraid will split with use and wear. I really like the style a lot, so i'll keep my eyes open for one in better condition. I'm keeping the calvi, as I love the colour! The evelyne PM is still on the list.


That Calvi is delish… it almost looks edible! (Can you tell I'm craving fresh fruit?)


----------



## dcooney4

keodi said:


> I love the massai cut!! beautiful bag!
> 
> The Massai cut really suits you!
> 
> thats a cool idea!
> 
> Same, its much easier to switch bags out!
> Some of my purchases came today, the Vespa mini, and the calvi card holder in Rose popure. The quality on the vespa is really nice, i'm surprised that the bag held my essentials even though its small, but there's a cut in leather which i'm afraid will split with use and wear. I really like the style a lot, so i'll keep my eyes open for one in better condition. I'm keeping the calvi, as I love the colour! The evelyne PM is still on the list.


The calvi is such a yummy color. Congrats!


----------



## keodi

whateve said:


> That rose poupre is a perfect pink!


Thank you!


Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you!
> I did not know the Vespa came in a mini - how cute! I love my Vespa, such an easy casual bag.
> I would be worried as well about a cut in the leather - was it disclosed?


The cut in the leather wasn't disclosed, I was disappointed as I really liked the bag! I'll keep a look out for a vespa tpm in the future, with a cut that size i'm afraid it'll get worse!



ElainePG said:


> That Calvi is delish… it almost looks edible! (Can you tell I'm craving fresh fruit?)


 Thank you!


dcooney4 said:


> The calvi is such a yummy color. Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

keodi said:


> I love the massai cut!! beautiful bag!
> 
> The Massai cut really suits you!
> 
> thats a cool idea!
> 
> Same, its much easier to switch bags out!
> Some of my purchases came today, the Vespa mini, and the calvi card holder in Rose popure. The quality on the vespa is really nice, i'm surprised that the bag held my essentials even though its small, but there's a cut in leather which i'm afraid will split with use and wear. I really like the style a lot, so i'll keep my eyes open for one in better condition. I'm keeping the calvi, as I love the colour! The evelyne PM is still on the list.


Is this what you’re looking for? Darn, the link won’t work on my phone but there’s one on eBay (unauthenticated) says NWT.


----------



## essiedub

More bags said:


> great shopping successes, congratulations on your new goodies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @dcooney4 No firm rules for collections. Although I don’t think of myself as a collector and I use everything in my bag wardrobe, I do subscribe to not exceeding my storage space. I like “a place for everything and everything in its place.”
> 
> I generally prefer some structure in my bags. The one puddly surprise is my H Massai Cut (hobo/shoulder bag), it has a slim profile, a zipper and lies close to my body. It’s a significant improvement over my previous neutral shoulder bag LV Mahina L in Poudre. Although the Mahina was a beautiful bag in a lovely leather, it fell over at a kids’ hockey game and dumped its contents in the stands (open top).
> View attachment 4756246


Ooh so pretty! Is that etain? Please do a modeling shot?

Edit: just went to next posts and see that you’ve posted modeling shots
Very nice!


----------



## keodi

muchstuff said:


> Is this what you’re looking for? Darn, the link won’t work on my phone but there’s one on eBay (unauthenticated) says NWT.


I'll head on over to ebay and check it out!


----------



## muchstuff

keodi said:


> I love the massai cut!! beautiful bag!
> 
> The Massai cut really suits you!
> 
> thats a cool idea!
> 
> Same, its much easier to switch bags out!
> Some of my purchases came today, the Vespa mini, and the calvi card holder in Rose popure. The quality on the vespa is really nice, i'm surprised that the bag held my essentials even though its small, but there's a cut in leather which i'm afraid will split with use and wear. I really like the style a lot, so i'll keep my eyes open for one in better condition. I'm keeping the calvi, as I love the colour! The evelyne PM is still on the list.


Here's the link...
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hermes-Ves...073964?hash=item2f451e42ac:g:ohAAAOSw1Pxe15r8


----------



## keodi

muchstuff said:


> Here's the link...
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hermes-Ves...073964?hash=item2f451e42ac:g:ohAAAOSw1Pxe15r8


Thank you! this one is epsom/Courcheval leather, i'm not a fan of the leather. I like clemence leather for this style in particular.


----------



## muchstuff

keodi said:


> Thank you! this one is epsom/Courcheval leather, i'm not a fan of the leather. I like clemence leather for this style in particular.


Ah sorry, relative Hermes newbie here. But the rabbit hole beckons...


----------



## ElainePG

A favorite H scarf design beckoned, with a "special offer" from a trusted reseller on The Bay. Oooooh, I was tempted! Even more than I'm tempted by the bar of chocolate in my pantry (must. resist.). I already own this design in one colorway, and would adore it in this second one.

But this isn't the time to spend $$$ on scarves, especially  a duplicate. Even though the price was decent (all things being relative, of course). And even though the design is one I adore. And even though the colors are perfect for me. 

I think I'll break off a piece of that chocolate bar before Mr. PG snags it, and have it after (or for) lunch. When you break a chocolate bar, all the calories leak out… yes?


----------



## More bags

keodi said:


> I love the massai cut!! beautiful bag!
> 
> The Massai cut really suits you!
> 
> thats a cool idea!
> 
> Same, its much easier to switch bags out!
> Some of my purchases came today, the Vespa mini, and the calvi card holder in Rose popure. The quality on the vespa is really nice, i'm surprised that the bag held my essentials even though its small, but there's a cut in leather which i'm afraid will split with use and wear. I really like the style a lot, so i'll keep my eyes open for one in better condition. I'm keeping the calvi, as I love the colour! The evelyne PM is still on the list.


Thanks keodi! I am enjoying my Massai Cut, an easy to use bag that fits what I carry.  
Congratulations on your Calvi and mini Vespa. Your Calvi is a gorgeous colour, we’re Calvi sisters - mine is in ultraviolet, such a useful SLG! I didn’t know the Vespa came in a mini size. Sorry to hear about the undisclosed cut in the leather.



essiedub said:


> Ooh so pretty! Is that etain? Please do a modeling shot?
> 
> Edit: just went to next posts and see that you’ve posted modeling shots
> Very nice!


Thank you for your kind words essiedub. 
Yes, it’s etain, one of my favourite H colours.


----------



## Kimbashop

More bags said:


> Thank you muchstuff.
> My bag is a Massai Cut 40 in Etain Evergrain. Although it can be worn crossbody with the long strap, I usually wear it on the shoulder with the short strap. I think this size looks too big on me crossbody. Are you looking for the Massai or Massai Cut?
> 
> View attachment 4756276
> View attachment 4756277


This is so beautiful and I have been eyeing the Massai (I'm an H newbie). What size is this? I'm curious about how the dimensions of the bag "drape" on the body.


----------



## More bags

Kimbashop said:


> This is so beautiful and I have been eyeing the Massai (I'm an H newbie). What size is this? I'm curious about how the dimensions of the bag "drape" on the body.


Hi Kimbashop, thank you. I’ve got a Massai Cut 40. It’s a large bag and slouches nicely. The Massai Cut also comes in a smaller 32 size. There is also a Massai PM and GM. I find the Massai a very long bag (North-South) from pictures. Both styles are discontinued and can be found at a discount on resale sites.


----------



## Kimbashop

More bags said:


> Hi Kimbashop, thank you. I’ve got a Massai Cut 40. It’s a large bag and slouches nicely. The Massai Cut also comes in a smaller 32 size. There is also a Massai PM and GM. I find the Massai a very long bag (North-South) from pictures. Both styles are discontinued and can be found at a discount on resale sites.


Thank you for that info. It is such a lovely, minimalist design. I really like north-south bags (esp .crossbody) so this is a real contender.


----------



## muchstuff

More bags said:


> Hi Kimbashop, thank you. I’ve got a Massai Cut 40. It’s a large bag and slouches nicely. The Massai Cut also comes in a smaller 32 size. There is also a Massai PM and GM. I find the Massai a very long bag (North-South) from pictures. Both styles are discontinued and can be found at a discount on resale sites.


If you look at the pics the Massai does look very long north/south but I'm guessing it may not look that long on, as part of the bag actually makes up the handles. I'll have to find some mod shots, I'm curious...


----------



## momasaurus

keodi said:


> Thank you! this one is epsom/Courcheval leather, i'm not a fan of the leather. I like clemence leather for this style in particular.


Also not a fan of epsom/courchevel, except my kelly wallet which I treat very poorly!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> A favorite H scarf design beckoned, with a "special offer" from a trusted reseller on The Bay. Oooooh, I was tempted! Even more than I'm tempted by the bar of chocolate in my pantry (must. resist.). I already own this design in one colorway, and would adore it in this second one.
> 
> But this isn't the time to spend $$$ on scarves, especially  a duplicate. Even though the price was decent (all things being relative, of course). And even though the design is one I adore. And even though the colors are perfect for me.
> 
> I think I'll break off a piece of that chocolate bar before Mr. PG snags it, and have it after (or for) lunch. When you break a chocolate bar, all the calories leak out… yes?


You are very virtuous! All those are reasons where I would have given in. But I am hopeless.


----------



## keodi

momasaurus said:


> Also not a fan of epsom/courchevel, except my kelly wallet which I treat very poorly!


agreed, espom/courchevel is nice for SLGs and leather jewelry, but not a fan of it for bags..


----------



## essiedub

More bags said:


> Hi Kimbashop, thank you. I’ve got a Massai Cut 40. It’s a large bag and slouches nicely. The Massai Cut also comes in a smaller 32 size. There is also a Massai PM and GM. I find the Massai a very long bag (North-South) from pictures. Both styles are discontinued and can be found at a discount on resale sites.




I took note of the Massai when I saw it in the movie “I am Love.” Tilda Swindon carried it with such panache!


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> I took note of the Massai when I saw it in the movie “I am Love.” Tilda Swindon carried it with such panache!
> View attachment 4761164


essiedub, that’s a great picture. Thanks for sharing it. I think everything looks fabulous on Tilda Swinton. I like the contrast colour strap on this Massai, it looks really fresh.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> I have not removed all wrapping on some yet or even attached one of the straps on the Port colored one. The little camo one I have been wearing the last 5 days. Some are from last month. Today is the last day of their sale.



Your new bags are great- and all so different from each other (even the black and light coloured one that seem to be the same model to me, but so different!). You will get a lot of use out of them! Well done taking advantage of the sale!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Your new bags are great- and all so different from each other (even the black and light coloured one that seem to be the same model to me, but so different!). You will get a lot of use out of them! Well done taking advantage of the sale!


Thanks ! Those photos are terrible . The small quilted bags one is a navy blue and the other is a blush camo pattern. They both have crossbody straps and that is how I wear them.


----------



## dcooney4

These are the lightest weight bags I own.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> These are the lightest weight bags I own.


She’s so cute!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> These are the lightest weight bags I own.


This is a great style for you. Looks terrific with jeans, but would also be good with a dressier outfit.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> These are the lightest weight bags I own.


Congratulations on your new additions. This camo one looks fabulous on you!


----------



## dcooney4

What are you wearing today or wish you were wearing?


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> This is a great style for you. Looks terrific with jeans, but would also be good with a dressier outfit.


Thank you!


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> What are you wearing today or wish you were wearing?


Carrying my Just Campagne Confort 1 today - I really like this bag!


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> These are the lightest weight bags I own.


That looks so cute on you!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks ! Those photos are terrible . The small quilted bags one is a navy blue and the other is a blush camo pattern. They both have crossbody straps and that is how I wear them.



My eyes are terrible... I thought your navy bag was black and the blush camo was beige. They are pretty bags! Enjoy!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> These are the lightest weight bags I own.



This looks great!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> What are you wearing today or wish you were wearing?



Grocery shopping today- time for the little useful abro.


----------



## msd_bags

I have only used 3 bags (+ 1 Longchamp Le Pliage Club for my laptop) since our quarantine started in mid March.

Tumi nylon bag:


	

		
			
		

		
	
After 2 or 3 uses, I felt I could use a leather bag since I only go to the office and I only put down my bag in my own office.  So I shifted to this leather bag:
Mulberry Brockweell


I was so happy to wear a leather bag again!  Maybe this was already in May.  This was complemented by a Longchamp nylon bag for my laptop and peripherals. (Forgot to include pic.)

Then later, I dared wear a regular sized bag, and I chose my Massaccesi midi Minerva.  Love the smell of its leather even after 3 years or so!


ETA:  I only leave the house to go to the office.  Maybe a total of 8 times since mid March.


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Carrying my Just Campagne Confort 1 today - I really like this bag!
> View attachment 4762700


Oh, I was admiring this bag in the scarf thread and wanted to know more about it. AWESOME. Please tell us more about it. I just love natural leathers. I want to reach into the screen and touch this one.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> That looks so cute on you!


Thanks!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I have only used 3 bags (+ 1 Longchamp Le Pliage Club for my laptop) since our quarantine started in mid March.
> 
> Tumi nylon bag:
> View attachment 4763111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 2 or 3 uses, I felt I could use a leather bag since I only go to the office and I only put down my bag in my own office.  So I shifted to this leather bag:
> Mulberry Brockweell
> View attachment 4763116
> 
> I was so happy to wear a leather bag again!  Maybe this was already in May.  This was complemented by a Longchamp nylon bag for my laptop and peripherals. (Forgot to include pic.)
> 
> Then later, I dared wear a regular sized bag, and I chose my Massaccesi midi Minerva.  Love the smell of its leather even after 3 years or so!
> View attachment 4763109
> 
> ETA:  I only leave the house to go to the office.  Maybe a total of 8 times since mid March.


I am happy you got to wear these lovelies.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Carrying my Just Campagne Confort 1 today - I really like this bag!
> View attachment 4762700


Looks so pretty with the scarf.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Grocery shopping today- time for the little useful abro.
> 
> View attachment 4763076


Very pretty!


----------



## keodi

dcooney4 said:


> These are the lightest weight bags I own.



You wear this bag really well!


Cookiefiend said:


> Carrying my Just Campagne Confort 1 today - I really like this bag!
> View attachment 4762700


Beautiful! the leather!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Carrying my Just Campagne Confort 1 today - I really like this bag!
> View attachment 4762700


Pretty bag and scarf combo!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Grocery shopping today- time for the little useful abro.
> 
> View attachment 4763076


Great choice. I like the strap!


----------



## More bags

msd_bags said:


> I have only used 3 bags (+ 1 Longchamp Le Pliage Club for my laptop) since our quarantine started in mid March.
> 
> Tumi nylon bag:
> View attachment 4763111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 2 or 3 uses, I felt I could use a leather bag since I only go to the office and I only put down my bag in my own office.  So I shifted to this leather bag:
> Mulberry Brockweell
> View attachment 4763116
> 
> I was so happy to wear a leather bag again!  Maybe this was already in May.  This was complemented by a Longchamp nylon bag for my laptop and peripherals. (Forgot to include pic.)
> 
> Then later, I dared wear a regular sized bag, and I chose my Massaccesi midi Minerva.  Love the smell of its leather even after 3 years or so!
> View attachment 4763109
> 
> ETA:  I only leave the house to go to the office.  Maybe a total of 8 times since mid March.


I like all three choices. I especially love the red of your Massaccesi.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> What are you wearing today or wish you were wearing?


Hi dc, I like your bag with the metal accents.
Yesterday, I carried my card case, keys and phone in my pockets for grocery shopping.
The previous bag I carried was my So Kelly.


	

		
			
		

		
	
The next bag I carry might be my Coco Handle.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Hi dc, I like your bag with the metal accents.
> Yesterday, I carried my card case, keys and phone in my pockets for grocery shopping.
> The previous bag I carried was my So Kelly.
> View attachment 4763733
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next bag I carry might be my Coco Handle.
> View attachment 4763734


Both are gorgeous bags! I adore how you coordinate the scarfs with them.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Both are gorgeous bags! I adore how you coordinate the scarfs with them.


Thank you for the kind words, dc!


----------



## Cookiefiend

msd_bags said:


> I have only used 3 bags (+ 1 Longchamp Le Pliage Club for my laptop) since our quarantine started in mid March.
> 
> Tumi nylon bag:
> View attachment 4763111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 2 or 3 uses, I felt I could use a leather bag since I only go to the office and I only put down my bag in my own office.  So I shifted to this leather bag:
> Mulberry Brockweell
> View attachment 4763116
> 
> I was so happy to wear a leather bag again!  Maybe this was already in May.  This was complemented by a Longchamp nylon bag for my laptop and peripherals. (Forgot to include pic.)
> 
> Then later, I dared wear a regular sized bag, and I chose my Massaccesi midi Minerva.  Love the smell of its leather even after 3 years or so!
> View attachment 4763109
> 
> ETA:  I only leave the house to go to the office.  Maybe a total of 8 times since mid March.


I love the Mulberry! 


momasaurus said:


> Oh, I was admiring this bag in the scarf thread and wanted to know more about it. AWESOME. Please tell us more about it. I just love natural leathers. I want to reach into the screen and touch this one.


Thank you! I’ll do a bag spill next week!


dcooney4 said:


> Looks so pretty with the scarf.


thank you! 


keodi said:


> You wear this bag really well!
> 
> Beautiful! the leather!


Thank you so much! 


More bags said:


> Pretty bag and scarf combo!


thanks! 


More bags said:


> Hi dc, I like your bag with the metal accents.
> Yesterday, I carried my card case, keys and phone in my pockets for grocery shopping.
> The previous bag I carried was my So Kelly.
> View attachment 4763733
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next bag I carry might be my Coco Handle.
> View attachment 4763734


Both are beautiful! Your So Kelly is very tempting...


----------



## keodi

More bags said:


> Hi dc, I like your bag with the metal accents.
> Yesterday, I carried my card case, keys and phone in my pockets for grocery shopping.
> The previous bag I carried was my So Kelly.
> View attachment 4763733
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next bag I carry might be my Coco Handle.
> View attachment 4763734


beautiful bags and scarves! that Alice Shirley shawl!!!! we're shawl cousins I got this shawl in the neutral colourway.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> I love the Mulberry!
> 
> Thank you! I’ll do a bag spill next week!
> 
> thank you!
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> thanks!
> 
> Both are beautiful! Your So Kelly is very tempting...


Thank you Cookie!



keodi said:


> beautiful bags and scarves! that Alice Shirley shawl!!!! we're shawl cousins I got this shawl in the neutral colourway.


Thanks keodi! I love many of Alice Shirley’s designs. Yay, shawl cousins!


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> Hi dc, I like your bag with the metal accents.
> Yesterday, I carried my card case, keys and phone in my pockets for grocery shopping.
> The previous bag I carried was my So Kelly.
> View attachment 4763733
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next bag I carry might be my Coco Handle.
> View attachment 4763734


That coco is a fabulous color and I love the partly braided strap!


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> That coco is a fabulous color and I love the partly braided strap!


Thank you momasaurus! I had the chance to choose between burgundy and black and I am glad I chose burgundy for this bag. I have a lot of black bags.


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> Thank you momasaurus! I had the chance to choose between burgundy and black and I am glad I chose burgundy for this bag. I have a lot of black bags.


Good choice!   Black will always be around, right?


----------



## Kimbashop

msd_bags said:


> I have only used 3 bags (+ 1 Longchamp Le Pliage Club for my laptop) since our quarantine started in mid March.
> 
> Tumi nylon bag:
> View attachment 4763111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 2 or 3 uses, I felt I could use a leather bag since I only go to the office and I only put down my bag in my own office.  So I shifted to this leather bag:
> Mulberry Brockweell
> View attachment 4763116
> 
> I was so happy to wear a leather bag again!  Maybe this was already in May.  This was complemented by a Longchamp nylon bag for my laptop and peripherals. (Forgot to include pic.)
> 
> Then later, I dared wear a regular sized bag, and I chose my Massaccesi midi Minerva.  Love the smell of its leather even after 3 years or so!
> View attachment 4763109
> 
> ETA:  I only leave the house to go to the office.  Maybe a total of 8 times since mid March.


is your midi-Minerva in nappa cherry? It is so pretty. I really want to buy one for work and I am just loving this color.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Okay @momasaurus (and anyone who might be interested) here’s my promised Just Campagne Confort 1 bag spill.
Just Campagne is a small French company, their work shop is in the south of France. They also started with saddlery, and I read a post saying that their leather was from the same place as H - but I can’t confirm that. I will say this leather is like Barenia Fauve, the tag says its Fleurdepo Fauve - I'm not sure what Fleurdepo means…  Each bag is hand made , and has a serial number handwritten on the leather label. I really, really like this bag, I’ve given it a few scratches, and they just blend in, or I just rub it with my finger and they disappear. The lining is linen and cotton, it also has a twist lock - but I never use it. This is an older bag too, the pocket for a phone is tiny.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> Hi dc, I like your bag with the metal accents.
> Yesterday, I carried my card case, keys and phone in my pockets for grocery shopping.
> The previous bag I carried was my So Kelly.
> View attachment 4763733
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next bag I carry might be my Coco Handle.
> View attachment 4763734



... and again: perfect bag/scarve combinations (pus I spot a pen!). I really like your style!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Good evening! I´m wondering is anybody else out there who is feeling bag-contentment at the moment? 
I can´t give up the bad habit to check ebay and some other sites for Dior bags regularly, but there is no wanting at the moment. I look, either think: "I already own this one" or "I don´t want this" and get back to doing other things...  strange?!


----------



## msd_bags

Kimbashop said:


> is your midi-Minerva in nappa cherry? It is so pretty. I really want to buy one for work and I am just loving this color.


Yes this is in Cherry nappa!  I’ve had this since December 2016 and the leather still is in good shape and smells good.  I’ve attached another photo from before which is in cool daylight lighting in the office and which I think shows the color more true to life (no orange undertones).  The one earlier was at a coffee shop with warm lighting.


----------



## Kimbashop

msd_bags said:


> Yes this is in Cherry nappa!  I’ve had this since December 2016 and the leather still is in good shape and smells good.  I’ve attached another photo from before which is in cool daylight lighting in the office and which I think shows the color more true to life (no orange undertones).  The one earlier was at a coffee shop with warm lighting.
> View attachment 4766075


This is really stunning. Looks like a true red. I love Marco's nappa leather and have wondered how it holds up over time with scratches, etc. Looks like it does really well!


----------



## msd_bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Good evening! I´m wondering is anybody else out there who is feeling bag-contentment at the moment?
> I can´t give up the bad habit to check ebay and some other sites for Dior bags regularly, but there is no wanting at the moment. I look, either think: "I already own this one" or "I don´t want this" and get back to doing other things...  strange?!


It’s a great feeling isn’t it!! I felt this way during several weeks of our enhanced quarantine.  However, I’m not feeling that at the moment.  On the contrary, I am restless!! I can’t explain the feeling.  And I am actually waiting for a bag that was shipped first week of June from Spain (ordered thru Farfetch) but is taking forever in our Customs!  I’ve called DHL 2x already, but they can’t do anything about it as the issue is with Customs - with general quarantine still in place, customs examiners are not all reporting back to work.  They are still on skeleton-staffing.  I thought it would make it to my birthday, but no, it didn’t!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> ... and again: perfect bag/scarve combinations (pus I spot a pen!). I really like your style!


Thank you cowgirlsboots! That is so kind.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Okay @momasaurus (and anyone who might be interested) here’s my promised Just Campagne Confort 1 bag spill.
> Just Campagne is a small French company, their work shop is in the south of France. They also started with saddlery, and I read a post saying that their leather was from the same place as H - but I can’t confirm that. I will say this leather is like Barenia Fauve, the tag says its Fleurdepo Fauve - I'm not sure what Fleurdepo means…  Each bag is hand made , and has a serial number handwritten on the leather label. I really, really like this bag, I’ve given it a few scratches, and they just blend in, or I just rub it with my finger and they disappear. The lining is linen and cotton, it also has a twist lock - but I never use it. This is an older bag too, the pocket for a phone is tiny.
> View attachment 4765769
> View attachment 4765770
> View attachment 4765771
> View attachment 4765772
> View attachment 4765773
> View attachment 4765774


Fantastic review and great spill pics! I laughed at your comment about the old cell phone sized pocket.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Okay @momasaurus (and anyone who might be interested) here’s my promised Just Campagne Confort 1 bag spill.
> Just Campagne is a small French company, their work shop is in the south of France. They also started with saddlery, and I read a post saying that their leather was from the same place as H - but I can’t confirm that. I will say this leather is like Barenia Fauve, the tag says its Fleurdepo Fauve - I'm not sure what Fleurdepo means…  Each bag is hand made , and has a serial number handwritten on the leather label. I really, really like this bag, I’ve given it a few scratches, and they just blend in, or I just rub it with my finger and they disappear. The lining is linen and cotton, it also has a twist lock - but I never use it. This is an older bag too, the pocket for a phone is tiny.
> View attachment 4765769
> View attachment 4765770
> View attachment 4765771
> View attachment 4765772
> View attachment 4765773
> View attachment 4765774


Wow this can really carry quite a bit.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Good evening! I´m wondering is anybody else out there who is feeling bag-contentment at the moment?
> I can´t give up the bad habit to check ebay and some other sites for Dior bags regularly, but there is no wanting at the moment. I look, either think: "I already own this one" or "I don´t want this" and get back to doing other things...  strange?!


I wish I was. I think at some point I sold a few to many because I have a lot of open space . I could easily buy 10 to 12  bags bags depending on size and fit them without letting them touch each other. Though at the moment I do adore every bag that is on the shelves, so that does make me happy.


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Okay @momasaurus (and anyone who might be interested) here’s my promised Just Campagne Confort 1 bag spill.
> Just Campagne is a small French company, their work shop is in the south of France. They also started with saddlery, and I read a post saying that their leather was from the same place as H - but I can’t confirm that. I will say this leather is like Barenia Fauve, the tag says its Fleurdepo Fauve - I'm not sure what Fleurdepo means…  Each bag is hand made , and has a serial number handwritten on the leather label. I really, really like this bag, I’ve given it a few scratches, and they just blend in, or I just rub it with my finger and they disappear. The lining is linen and cotton, it also has a twist lock - but I never use it. This is an older bag too, the pocket for a phone is tiny.
> View attachment 4765769
> View attachment 4765770
> View attachment 4765771
> View attachment 4765772
> View attachment 4765773
> View attachment 4765774


I *LOVE* this bag! Did you buy it in France? (Sorry if I missed your story)


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> Good evening! I´m wondering is anybody else out there who is feeling bag-contentment at the moment?
> I can´t give up the bad habit to check ebay and some other sites for Dior bags regularly, but there is no wanting at the moment. I look, either think: "I already own this one" or "I don´t want this" and get back to doing other things...  strange?!


Not strange. I think most of us do this. Sometimes I "watch" things I already own, just to see how they do.


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> Good evening! I´m wondering is anybody else out there who is feeling bag-contentment at the moment?
> I can´t give up the bad habit to check ebay and some other sites for Dior bags regularly, but there is no wanting at the moment. I look, either think: "I already own this one" or "I don´t want this" and get back to doing other things...  strange?!


Not strange - I'm doing it too… I've been looking at the Diors - I love the leather - but haven't felt like buying anything. Plus the bag I'm still looking at is the one I've talked myself out of now twice.   


msd_bags said:


> Yes this is in Cherry nappa!  I’ve had this since December 2016 and the leather still is in good shape and smells good.  I’ve attached another photo from before which is in cool daylight lighting in the office and which I think shows the color more true to life (no orange undertones).  The one earlier was at a coffee shop with warm lighting.
> View attachment 4766075


That is a great red! 


More bags said:


> Fantastic review and great spill pics! I laughed at your comment about the old cell phone sized pocket.


Haaahaaa - I look at it and think - what on earth could I put in there? 


dcooney4 said:


> Wow this can really carry quite a bit.


Yes - it really can! This is one of the 4 bags I carried one month - it was so versatile!
I made myself laugh one day - I needed a little extra space in the purse and had a lightbulb moment  
"Hey! This is a tote - unsnap the sides you dingbat!" 


momasaurus said:


> I *LOVE* this bag! Did you buy it in France? (Sorry if I missed your story)


Thank you! I did not buy it in France - but I did have intentions of buying one two years ago when in Paris. I went to the shop on Boulevard Saint-Germain, but discovered they make almost all of the bags in the grained leather now and that's not my favorite. I  would love this bag in red, with the shoulder strap.


----------



## keodi

Cookiefiend said:


> Okay @momasaurus (and anyone who might be interested) here’s my promised Just Campagne Confort 1 bag spill.
> Just Campagne is a small French company, their work shop is in the south of France. They also started with saddlery, and I read a post saying that their leather was from the same place as H - but I can’t confirm that. I will say this leather is like Barenia Fauve, the tag says its Fleurdepo Fauve - I'm not sure what Fleurdepo means…  Each bag is hand made , and has a serial number handwritten on the leather label. I really, really like this bag, I’ve given it a few scratches, and they just blend in, or I just rub it with my finger and they disappear. The lining is linen and cotton, it also has a twist lock - but I never use it. This is an older bag too, the pocket for a phone is tiny.
> View attachment 4765769
> View attachment 4765770
> View attachment 4765771
> View attachment 4765772
> View attachment 4765773
> View attachment 4765774


The leather


----------



## keodi

momasaurus said:


> Not strange. I think most of us do this. Sometimes I "watch" things I already own, just to see how they do.


same!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> I wish I was. I think at some point I sold a few to many because I have a lot of open space . I could easily buy 10 to 12  bags bags depending on size and fit them without letting them touch each other. Though at the moment I do adore every bag that is on the shelves, so that does make me happy.



Open space isn´t bad.... it´s the promise that when the bags that make your heart sing will turn up next week, next month, someday in the future you have room for them. I´m glad you adore all your bags atm! No regrets, no second thoughts! You must have found your style which is a great point to go forward from!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Okay @momasaurus (and anyone who might be interested) here’s my promised Just Campagne Confort 1 bag spill.
> Just Campagne is a small French company, their work shop is in the south of France. They also started with saddlery, and I read a post saying that their leather was from the same place as H - but I can’t confirm that. I will say this leather is like Barenia Fauve, the tag says its Fleurdepo Fauve - I'm not sure what Fleurdepo means…  Each bag is hand made , and has a serial number handwritten on the leather label. I really, really like this bag, I’ve given it a few scratches, and they just blend in, or I just rub it with my finger and they disappear. The lining is linen and cotton, it also has a twist lock - but I never use it. This is an older bag too, the pocket for a phone is tiny.
> View attachment 4765769
> View attachment 4765770
> View attachment 4765771
> View attachment 4765772
> View attachment 4765773
> View attachment 4765774


Thanks for all the gorgeous photos, @Cookiefiend . What a lovely bag! That checked lining makes me so happy. And how interesting that the leather is Barenia-ish. 

btw, perfect pairing with your Plumes scarf (am I right that it's a Plumes? In mousseline???)

I just took note of your little bottle of hand sanitizer in the last photo. "Green Goo"… that cracked me up! But what's in the caviar jar? Is it really caviar, or are you using it for something else?


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Thanks for all the gorgeous photos, @Cookiefiend . What a lovely bag! That checked lining makes me so happy. And how interesting that the leather is Barenia-ish.
> 
> btw, perfect pairing with your Plumes scarf (am I right that it's a Plumes? In mousseline???)
> 
> I just took note of your little bottle of hand sanitizer in the last photo. "Green Goo"… that cracked me up! But what's in the caviar jar? Is it really caviar, or are you using it for something else?


Thank you!

Yes - that is Plumes in moussie, and it’s the perfect color for this bag!

When no one could find hand sanitizer, I found these at Fresh Market and grabbed 3 (the max they allowed) so I could have one in my purse and one in each of our cars. The name amused me too!

We finally went to dinner - in the restaurant - at our favorite place on Saturday... and they had caviar - Petrossian! Last year when we went to Paris for our anniversary, we tried twice to go to the little Petrossian shop (like a caviar bar, with darling service items) but both times they were closed. Mr Cookie *really* wanted to go and check it out after hearing me talk about it when I was there the year before with friends. So - I kept the lid to show my friend (who was with me that time) because I knew she’d get a kick out of it. I had forgotten to take it out of my purse though, so Monday when I did the bag spill and it was still in my purse (went to the office with me too - ha!), I included it in the pictures!


----------



## essiedub

Cookiefiend said:


> Okay @momasaurus (and anyone who might be interested) here’s my promised Just Campagne Confort 1 bag spill.
> Just Campagne is a small French company, their work shop is in the south of France. They also started with saddlery, and I read a post saying that their leather was from the same place as H - but I can’t confirm that. I will say this leather is like Barenia Fauve, the tag says its Fleurdepo Fauve - I'm not sure what Fleurdepo means…  Each bag is hand made , and has a serial number handwritten on the leather label. I really, really like this bag, I’ve given it a few scratches, and they just blend in, or I just rub it with my finger and they disappear. The lining is linen and cotton, it also has a twist lock - but I never use it. This is an older bag too, the pocket for a phone is tiny.
> View attachment 4765769
> View attachment 4765770
> View attachment 4765771
> View attachment 4765772
> View attachment 4765773
> View attachment 4765774


I love this lining! And that leather is so scrumptious! Your SLGs are so colorful..it makes me smile.  Thanks for the bag spill. Why is it that we love to see the contents?


----------



## msd_bags

How are you ladies?

Throughout our lockdown, I was worried about some of my beloved bags that I had in another location.  I left dehumidifiers there alright, but 3.5 months is a long time and surely, their efficacy is nil by now.  I finally got to visit the place the other day and was I so glad that all bags are fine!!  I replaced the used up dehumidifiers, but my problem now is, I didn’t realize these new ones are scented! I hope the smell don’t attach to the bags.  I will have to go back there soon to replace them.  All we do for our bags!!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

msd_bags said:


> How are you ladies?
> 
> Throughout our lockdown, I was worried about some of my beloved bags that I had in another location.  I left dehumidifiers there alright, but 3.5 months is a long time and surely, their efficacy is nil by now.  I finally got to visit the place the other day and was I so glad that all bags are fine!!  I replaced the used up dehumidifiers, but my problem now is, I didn’t realize these new ones are scented! I hope the smell don’t attach to the bags.  I will have to go back there soon to replace them.  All we do for our bags!!!



I´m glad your bags were still fine! Humidity definetely is something to be careful of.


----------



## More bags

msd_bags said:


> How are you ladies?
> 
> Throughout our lockdown, I was worried about some of my beloved bags that I had in another location.  I left dehumidifiers there alright, but 3.5 months is a long time and surely, their efficacy is nil by now.  I finally got to visit the place the other day and was I so glad that all bags are fine!!  I replaced the used up dehumidifiers, but my problem now is, I didn’t realize these new ones are scented! I hope the smell don’t attach to the bags.  I will have to go back there soon to replace them.  All we do for our bags!!!


Hi msd, I am glad your bags are doing okay and I hope you are well. My kids finished school, I can offer that while we survived homeschooling we also didn’t thrive. The boys have started up sports with health measures in place. While it does increase their potential exposure to Covid, I believe it helps a lot with their physical and mental health. We discuss all the waivers, risks and precautions and get their buy in for participation as well as agreement on individual precautions we expect them to take. My main exposure risk is from grocery shopping - I wear a mask and often carry a bag. My DH is still working from home. We’re adjusting to the new normal, however, still staying away from our DH’s parents and my parents (high risk for age and pre-existing health issues). I hope all is well with you guys.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> How are you ladies?
> 
> Throughout our lockdown, I was worried about some of my beloved bags that I had in another location.  I left dehumidifiers there alright, but 3.5 months is a long time and surely, their efficacy is nil by now.  I finally got to visit the place the other day and was I so glad that all bags are fine!!  I replaced the used up dehumidifiers, but my problem now is, I didn’t realize these new ones are scented! I hope the smell don’t attach to the bags.  I will have to go back there soon to replace them.  All we do for our bags!!!


Hi @msd_bags , nice to hear from you. And that's good news about your bags. I'm thinking I might want to get a dehumidifier for the closet where I keep my bags… usually they in frequent enough rotation that I don't worry about humidity, but since I'm not swapping them out, they're just sitting there twiddling their thembs. I'l have to do a bit of research. I certainly don't want anything with a fragrance. I'm wondering if plain old baking soda would work? That's what I use in my fridge to absord odors. It doesn't have a fragrance, and it just has to be replaced every few months. (The company says every 30 days, but they just want to sell more baking soda!)

I usually use a regular box of baking soda, but my grocery store hasn't had any in a long time, so I found this product on line and I'm going to try it in my fridge. They seem to be little disks, with suction cups on the back, that stick on the inside of the fridge (or a cabinet, or a closet). I'm guessing they're filled with baking soda? We shall see! Either it will be the greatest thing ever, or a colossal waste of $$$.


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> Hi @msd_bags , nice to hear from you. And that's good news about your bags. I'm thinking I might want to get a dehumidifier for the closet where I keep my bags… usually they in frequent enough rotation that I don't worry about humidity, but since I'm not swapping them out, they're just sitting there twiddling their thembs. I'l have to do a bit of research. I certainly don't want anything with a fragrance. I'm wondering if plain old baking soda would work? That's what I use in my fridge to absord odors. It doesn't have a fragrance, and it just has to be replaced every few months. (The company says every 30 days, but they just want to sell more baking soda!)
> 
> I usually use a regular box of baking soda, but my grocery store hasn't had any in a long time, so I found this product on line and I'm going to try it in my fridge. They seem to be little disks, with suction cups on the back, that stick on the inside of the fridge (or a cabinet, or a closet). I'm guessing they're filled with baking soda? We shall see! Either it will be the greatest thing ever, or a colossal waste of $$$.
> 
> View attachment 4771341


This is the type that I use in my closet.  


And I also have this in my bag cabinet - big packet of silica gel:


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> This is the type that I use in my closet.
> View attachment 4771408
> 
> And I also have this in my bag cabinet - big packet of silica gel:
> 
> View attachment 4771412


You are well prepared.


----------



## SusanMargaret

Be careful where you place the dehumidifiers. You may be interested in The Blonde Avenue's Youtube (Margarita Nazarenko) video about serious damage done to a Hermes bag by a tub of dehumidifier. If I remember correctly, the dehumidifier was placed on a shelf above her bags, the tub cracked and liquid leaked over the bags. It's hard to watch.


----------



## msd_bags

SusanMargaret said:


> Be careful where you place the dehumidifiers. You may be interested in The Blonde Avenue's Youtube (Margarita Nazarenko) video about serious damage done to a Hermes bag by a tub of dehumidifier. If I remember correctly, the dehumidifier was placed on a shelf above her bags, the tub cracked and liquid leaked over the bags. It's hard to watch.


Oh, the tub can crack on its own?  Thanks for the warning.  In my primary bag cabinet, I use silica gel.  So maybe I should stick to that type. Wow, Hermes, painful!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

msd_bags said:


> Oh, the tub can crack on its own?  Thanks for the warning.  In my primary bag cabinet, I use silica gel.  So maybe I should stick to that type. Wow, Hermes, painful!


Yes, it cracked. I remember watching the youtube video, too. It did a real mess and ruined the expensive bag for good. I think I´d put a dehumidifier on the floor on not on any place where possible leakage could flow down and touch the stored items.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Looking through my things today I found a little sleeping beauty: a vintage compact style handbag mirror bought ages ago and forgotten about.


----------



## msd_bags

I finally received my quarantine purchase bag!  Ordered from Farfetch, and sent by a boutique in Spain.  However, it spent more than 2 weeks in our Customs owing to skeleton-staffing due to quarantine. (We’re still on quarantine though on a more relaxed phase.)

I said I was not going to order a bag during the quarantine as things are not normal, but then June is my birthday month, plus I would not be able to get this bag at the sale price offered by Farfetch even inclusive of our high duties and taxes. And I had really been looking at this bag for some time.  Even mentioned it on this thread before.
My Saint Laurent East Side bag!


Color name is Rouge but it’s a bit of a rust red to my eyes. But on certain lighting it is red indeed. Leather is a bit matte so maybe it contributes to me feeling that it is not a true red. But overall I really love this bag!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

msd_bags said:


> I finally received my quarantine purchase bag!  Ordered from Farfetch, and sent by a boutique in Spain.  However, it spent more than 2 weeks in our Customs owing to skeleton-staffing due to quarantine. (We’re still on quarantine though on a more relaxed phase.)
> 
> I said I was not going to order a bag during the quarantine as things are not normal, but then June is my birthday month, plus I would not be able to get this bag at the sale price offered by Farfetch even inclusive of our high duties and taxes. And I had really been looking at this bag for some time.  Even mentioned it on this thread before.
> My Saint Laurent East Side bag!
> View attachment 4772653
> 
> Color name is Rouge but it’s a bit of a rust red to my eyes. But on certain lighting it is red indeed. Leather is a bit matte so maybe it contributes to me feeling that it is not a true red. But overall I really love this bag!



Congratulations! This is a really nice bag! The matte shade of red appeals to me. It goes so well with the elegant understated design.


----------



## jblended

Hello dear friends! I've missed you all.
I'm not really here as I'm too tired to catch up properly, covid has really worn me out. I wanted to just pop in quickly and send you all e-hugs.
Thank you so much for the well wishes and messages of support. It means more than you know.
I hope everyone is well and safe. Keep smiling and I'll get caught up in here as soon as I'm able.


----------



## msd_bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Congratulations! This is a really nice bag! The matte shade of red appeals to me. It goes so well with the elegant understated design.


Thanks!! I wonder though when I can have full use of this beauty. 


jblended said:


> Hello dear friends! I've missed you all.
> I'm not really here as I'm too tired to catch up properly, covid has really worn me out. I wanted to just pop in quickly and send you all e-hugs.
> Thank you so much for the well wishes and messages of support. It means more than you know.
> I hope everyone is well and safe. Keep smiling and I'll get caught up in here as soon as I'm able.


Am I really glad to see you back!! More speedy recovery to you dear.  Take a lot of rest!


----------



## muchstuff

msd_bags said:


> I finally received my quarantine purchase bag!  Ordered from Farfetch, and sent by a boutique in Spain.  However, it spent more than 2 weeks in our Customs owing to skeleton-staffing due to quarantine. (We’re still on quarantine though on a more relaxed phase.)
> 
> I said I was not going to order a bag during the quarantine as things are not normal, but then June is my birthday month, plus I would not be able to get this bag at the sale price offered by Farfetch even inclusive of our high duties and taxes. And I had really been looking at this bag for some time.  Even mentioned it on this thread before.
> My Saint Laurent East Side bag!
> View attachment 4772653
> 
> Color name is Rouge but it’s a bit of a rust red to my eyes. But on certain lighting it is red indeed. Leather is a bit matte so maybe it contributes to me feeling that it is not a true red. But overall I really love this bag!


Congrats and Happy Birthday!


----------



## muchstuff

jblended said:


> Hello dear friends! I've missed you all.
> I'm not really here as I'm too tired to catch up properly, covid has really worn me out. I wanted to just pop in quickly and send you all e-hugs.
> Thank you so much for the well wishes and messages of support. It means more than you know.
> I hope everyone is well and safe. Keep smiling and I'll get caught up in here as soon as I'm able.


You’re missed, take care of yourself!


----------



## Cookiefiend

msd_bags said:


> I finally received my quarantine purchase bag!  Ordered from Farfetch, and sent by a boutique in Spain.  However, it spent more than 2 weeks in our Customs owing to skeleton-staffing due to quarantine. (We’re still on quarantine though on a more relaxed phase.)
> 
> I said I was not going to order a bag during the quarantine as things are not normal, but then June is my birthday month, plus I would not be able to get this bag at the sale price offered by Farfetch even inclusive of our high duties and taxes. And I had really been looking at this bag for some time.  Even mentioned it on this thread before.
> My Saint Laurent East Side bag!
> View attachment 4772653
> 
> Color name is Rouge but it’s a bit of a rust red to my eyes. But on certain lighting it is red indeed. Leather is a bit matte so maybe it contributes to me feeling that it is not a true red. But overall I really love this bag!


Ooo - that's a gorgeous red! 


jblended said:


> Hello dear friends! I've missed you all.
> I'm not really here as I'm too tired to catch up properly, covid has really worn me out. I wanted to just pop in quickly and send you all e-hugs.
> Thank you so much for the well wishes and messages of support. It means more than you know.
> I hope everyone is well and safe. Keep smiling and I'll get caught up in here as soon as I'm able.


So nice to hear from you, we've missed you!


----------



## Cookiefiend

I'm going to post my June stats a little early, since this is a short week.
Purses in/ out = 0 That darn Danse Lente is still in the closet! 
Scarves in = 2. And both happened this weekend - I was SO close to making it a month without buying anything at all! But these two are beautiful - one I had been resisting since last year… Someone listed one on Ebay, and it showed beautifully, but it was at an outrageous price. I had read on the SOTD thread that H had put up some new/last season scarves, so I went to check. And there it was! Resistance was futile  
The other is a 140 mousseline grail. I never thought I'd find it, but took a chance searching for it - and there it was. I'll post them both when they arrive in July. 
Scarves out = 14. Fourteen!  They were all scarves I *liked* but didn't love (except for one - but I wasn't wearing it so…), the last one went out this morning. I feel really good about it. My scarf drawers aren't as full (except for the moussie drawer - it's close to overflow, so it needs rearranging) and everything I have now is something I love. Which is how it should be.

Our backyard landscaping project was finished last week, and we've had some really nice weather, so Mr Cookie and I have been enjoying it. Haven't done much else - we did go out to dinner a few times, but this last time kinda worried me… I might take another hiatus because Covid-19 cases are going up in our area (not like they are in others though… I'm so sad/scared for AZ and FL right now) and there's no sense in tempting fate right now. Haven't been doing much reading, but my cross stitch project is 2/3 done now.


----------



## msd_bags

muchstuff said:


> Congrats and Happy Birthday!


Thanks muchstuff!!


Cookiefiend said:


> I'm going to post my June stats a little early, since this is a short week.
> Purses in/ out = 0 That darn Danse Lente is still in the closet!
> Scarves in = 2. And both happened this weekend - I was SO close to making it a month without buying anything at all! But these two are beautiful - one I had been resisting since last year… Someone listed one on Ebay, and it showed beautifully, but it was at an outrageous price. I had read on the SOTD thread that H had put up some new/last season scarves, so I went to check. And there it was! Resistance was futile
> The other is a 140 mousseline grail. I never thought I'd find it, but took a chance searching for it - and there it was. I'll post them both when they arrive in July.
> Scarves out = 14. Fourteen!  They were all scarves I *liked* but didn't love (except for one - but I wasn't wearing it so…), the last one went out this morning. I feel really good about it. My scarf drawers aren't as full (except for the moussie drawer - it's close to overflow, so it needs rearranging) and everything I have now is something I love. Which is how it should be.
> 
> Our backyard landscaping project was finished last week, and we've had some really nice weather, so Mr Cookie and I have been enjoying it. Haven't done much else - we did go out to dinner a few times, but this last time kinda worried me… I might take another hiatus because Covid-19 cases are going up in our area (not like they are in others though… I'm so sad/scared for AZ and FL right now) and there's no sense in tempting fate right now. Haven't been doing much reading, but my cross stitch project is 2/3 done now.


Can’t wait to see the new scarves! 
If it’s possible for you not to go out or socialize (even though  observing social distancing) then please stay put.  We don’t know if the virus is just around.

——-
We went to visit my Dad in our hometown this weekend - there were 3 of us in the car and we’re not living in the same house.  All of us wore face mask, but as an extra protection, I wore face shield for the 2 hour trip.  And when we got to my Dad’s, we also observed physical distancing (plus the masks).  My Dad, who is 86 years old, is taking this lockdown really hard.  He is not able to go out with the few friends he has left and he might be suffering from mild depression.  That’s why we really take time to visit him from time to time that the situation allows and with much precaution of course.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I finally received my quarantine purchase bag!  Ordered from Farfetch, and sent by a boutique in Spain.  However, it spent more than 2 weeks in our Customs owing to skeleton-staffing due to quarantine. (We’re still on quarantine though on a more relaxed phase.)
> 
> I said I was not going to order a bag during the quarantine as things are not normal, but then June is my birthday month, plus I would not be able to get this bag at the sale price offered by Farfetch even inclusive of our high duties and taxes. And I had really been looking at this bag for some time.  Even mentioned it on this thread before.
> My Saint Laurent East Side bag!
> View attachment 4772653
> 
> Color name is Rouge but it’s a bit of a rust red to my eyes. But on certain lighting it is red indeed. Leather is a bit matte so maybe it contributes to me feeling that it is not a true red. But overall I really love this bag!


This is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## keodi

msd_bags said:


> I finally received my quarantine purchase bag!  Ordered from Farfetch, and sent by a boutique in Spain.  However, it spent more than 2 weeks in our Customs owing to skeleton-staffing due to quarantine. (We’re still on quarantine though on a more relaxed phase.)
> 
> I said I was not going to order a bag during the quarantine as things are not normal, but then June is my birthday month, plus I would not be able to get this bag at the sale price offered by Farfetch even inclusive of our high duties and taxes. And I had really been looking at this bag for some time.  Even mentioned it on this thread before.
> My Saint Laurent East Side bag!
> View attachment 4772653
> 
> Color name is Rouge but it’s a bit of a rust red to my eyes. But on certain lighting it is red indeed. Leather is a bit matte so maybe it contributes to me feeling that it is not a true red. But overall I really love this bag!


Very elegant bag, I love the colour too!


jblended said:


> Hello dear friends! I've missed you all.
> I'm not really here as I'm too tired to catch up properly, covid has really worn me out. I wanted to just pop in quickly and send you all e-hugs.
> Thank you so much for the well wishes and messages of support. It means more than you know.
> I hope everyone is well and safe. Keep smiling and I'll get caught up in here as soon as I'm able.


So happy to hear from you! i'm glad you're hanging in and doing well, hope to see you around more often where you're able. we miss you!


Cookiefiend said:


> I'm going to post my June stats a little early, since this is a short week.
> Purses in/ out = 0 That darn Danse Lente is still in the closet!
> Scarves in = 2. And both happened this weekend - I was SO close to making it a month without buying anything at all! But these two are beautiful - one I had been resisting since last year… Someone listed one on Ebay, and it showed beautifully, but it was at an outrageous price. I had read on the SOTD thread that H had put up some new/last season scarves, so I went to check. And there it was! Resistance was futile
> The other is a 140 mousseline grail. I never thought I'd find it, but took a chance searching for it - and there it was. I'll post them both when they arrive in July.
> Scarves out = 14. Fourteen!  They were all scarves I *liked* but didn't love (except for one - but I wasn't wearing it so…), the last one went out this morning. I feel really good about it. My scarf drawers aren't as full (except for the moussie drawer - it's close to overflow, so it needs rearranging) and everything I have now is something I love. Which is how it should be.
> 
> Our backyard landscaping project was finished last week, and we've had some really nice weather, so Mr Cookie and I have been enjoying it. Haven't done much else - we did go out to dinner a few times, but this last time kinda worried me… I might take another hiatus because Covid-19 cases are going up in our area (not like they are in others though… I'm so sad/scared for AZ and FL right now) and there's no sense in tempting fate right now. Haven't been doing much reading, but my cross stitch project is 2/3 done now.


OOO i'm curious to know what scarves you got! i've been tempted to get the birthday cake scarf in the black colour way but I have to be good, I have 3 scarves for f/w 2020 on my wishlist! great job on pairing down your scarf collection, and keeping what you absolutely love!


----------



## More bags

msd_bags said:


> I finally received my quarantine purchase bag!  Ordered from Farfetch, and sent by a boutique in Spain.  However, it spent more than 2 weeks in our Customs owing to skeleton-staffing due to quarantine. (We’re still on quarantine though on a more relaxed phase.)
> 
> I said I was not going to order a bag during the quarantine as things are not normal, but then June is my birthday month, plus I would not be able to get this bag at the sale price offered by Farfetch even inclusive of our high duties and taxes. And I had really been looking at this bag for some time.  Even mentioned it on this thread before.
> My Saint Laurent East Side bag!
> View attachment 4772653
> 
> Color name is Rouge but it’s a bit of a rust red to my eyes. But on certain lighting it is red indeed. Leather is a bit matte so maybe it contributes to me feeling that it is not a true red. But overall I really love this bag!


Happy belated birthday! Congratulations, this is gorgeous- I love this shade of red.


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> Hello dear friends! I've missed you all.
> I'm not really here as I'm too tired to catch up properly, covid has really worn me out. I wanted to just pop in quickly and send you all e-hugs.
> Thank you so much for the well wishes and messages of support. It means more than you know.
> I hope everyone is well and safe. Keep smiling and I'll get caught up in here as soon as I'm able.


Thinking of you and wishing you well. Sending virtual hugs and best wishes for a full recovery.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> I'm going to post my June stats a little early, since this is a short week.
> Purses in/ out = 0 That darn Danse Lente is still in the closet!
> Scarves in = 2. And both happened this weekend - I was SO close to making it a month without buying anything at all! But these two are beautiful - one I had been resisting since last year… Someone listed one on Ebay, and it showed beautifully, but it was at an outrageous price. I had read on the SOTD thread that H had put up some new/last season scarves, so I went to check. And there it was! Resistance was futile
> The other is a 140 mousseline grail. I never thought I'd find it, but took a chance searching for it - and there it was. I'll post them both when they arrive in July.
> Scarves out = 14. Fourteen!  They were all scarves I *liked* but didn't love (except for one - but I wasn't wearing it so…), the last one went out this morning. I feel really good about it. My scarf drawers aren't as full (except for the moussie drawer - it's close to overflow, so it needs rearranging) and everything I have now is something I love. Which is how it should be.
> 
> Our backyard landscaping project was finished last week, and we've had some really nice weather, so Mr Cookie and I have been enjoying it. Haven't done much else - we did go out to dinner a few times, but this last time kinda worried me… I might take another hiatus because Covid-19 cases are going up in our area (not like they are in others though… I'm so sad/scared for AZ and FL right now) and there's no sense in tempting fate right now. Haven't been doing much reading, but my cross stitch project is 2/3 done now.


Congratulations on your great scarf additions. Super huge congratulations on 14 scarves out!!! This must have taken a great effort to decide they were in the out pile, to list them and to follow through on all the sales and shipping. Enjoy the results of your backyard landscaping, I am sure it looks beautiful. Stay safe.


----------



## More bags

msd_bags said:


> Thanks muchstuff!!
> 
> Can’t wait to see the new scarves!
> If it’s possible for you not to go out or socialize (even though  observing social distancing) then please stay put.  We don’t know if the virus is just around.
> 
> ——-
> We went to visit my Dad in our hometown this weekend - there were 3 of us in the car and we’re not living in the same house.  All of us wore face mask, but as an extra protection, I wore face shield for the 2 hour trip.  And when we got to my Dad’s, we also observed physical distancing (plus the masks).  My Dad, who is 86 years old, is taking this lockdown really hard.  He is not able to go out with the few friends he has left and he might be suffering from mild depression.  That’s why we really take time to visit him from time to time that the situation allows and with much precaution of course.



Best wishes to you and your dad and family. I am glad you were able to take precautions and spend time with your dad msd.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> I'm going to post my June stats a little early, since this is a short week.
> Purses in/ out = 0 That darn Danse Lente is still in the closet!
> Scarves in = 2. And both happened this weekend - I was SO close to making it a month without buying anything at all! But these two are beautiful - one I had been resisting since last year… Someone listed one on Ebay, and it showed beautifully, but it was at an outrageous price. I had read on the SOTD thread that H had put up some new/last season scarves, so I went to check. And there it was! Resistance was futile
> The other is a 140 mousseline grail. I never thought I'd find it, but took a chance searching for it - and there it was. I'll post them both when they arrive in July.
> Scarves out = 14. Fourteen!  They were all scarves I *liked* but didn't love (except for one - but I wasn't wearing it so…), the last one went out this morning. I feel really good about it. My scarf drawers aren't as full (except for the moussie drawer - it's close to overflow, so it needs rearranging) and everything I have now is something I love. Which is how it should be.
> 
> Our backyard landscaping project was finished last week, and we've had some really nice weather, so Mr Cookie and I have been enjoying it. Haven't done much else - we did go out to dinner a few times, but this last time kinda worried me… I might take another hiatus because Covid-19 cases are going up in our area (not like they are in others though… I'm so sad/scared for AZ and FL right now) and there's no sense in tempting fate right now. Haven't been doing much reading, but my cross stitch project is 2/3 done now.


Seriously great stats!


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> I'm going to post my June stats a little early, since this is a short week.
> Purses in/ out = 0 That darn Danse Lente is still in the closet!
> Scarves in = 2. And both happened this weekend - I was SO close to making it a month without buying anything at all! But these two are beautiful - one I had been resisting since last year… Someone listed one on Ebay, and it showed beautifully, but it was at an outrageous price. I had read on the SOTD thread that H had put up some new/last season scarves, so I went to check. And there it was! Resistance was futile
> The other is a 140 mousseline grail. I never thought I'd find it, but took a chance searching for it - and there it was. I'll post them both when they arrive in July.
> Scarves out = 14. Fourteen!  They were all scarves I *liked* but didn't love (except for one - but I wasn't wearing it so…), the last one went out this morning. I feel really good about it. My scarf drawers aren't as full (except for the moussie drawer - it's close to overflow, so it needs rearranging) and everything I have now is something I love. Which is how it should be.
> 
> Our backyard landscaping project was finished last week, and we've had some really nice weather, so Mr Cookie and I have been enjoying it. Haven't done much else - we did go out to dinner a few times, but this last time kinda worried me… I might take another hiatus because Covid-19 cases are going up in our area (not like they are in others though… I'm so sad/scared for AZ and FL right now) and there's no sense in tempting fate right now. Haven't been doing much reading, but my cross stitch project is 2/3 done now.


Great to read your report ( I really enjoy hearing how others are coping during this worrisome time ), and major congratulations on the scarf sales! I would be happy with one-third that success, but - ugh - no movement. Looking forward to seeing your new additions! Now that you have really honed your collection down to only stuff you love, I'll bet the new pieces are spectacular!


----------



## momasaurus

msd_bags said:


> Thanks muchstuff!!
> 
> Can’t wait to see the new scarves!
> If it’s possible for you not to go out or socialize (even though  observing social distancing) then please stay put.  We don’t know if the virus is just around.
> 
> ——-
> We went to visit my Dad in our hometown this weekend - there were 3 of us in the car and we’re not living in the same house.  All of us wore face mask, but as an extra protection, I wore face shield for the 2 hour trip.  And when we got to my Dad’s, we also observed physical distancing (plus the masks).  My Dad, who is 86 years old, is taking this lockdown really hard.  He is not able to go out with the few friends he has left and he might be suffering from mild depression.  That’s why we really take time to visit him from time to time that the situation allows and with much precaution of course.


Sounds like a necessary trip, even if scary. And you took all possible precautions. The depression is real, I'm sure, and probably very widespread. I am now reading about post-traumatic stress syndrome for people who have recovered. The isolation, fear, insecurity, and continued bad news is definitely taking a toll on everybody. I'm sure your dad loved seeing you!


----------



## Cookiefiend

msd_bags said:


> Thanks muchstuff!!
> 
> Can’t wait to see the new scarves!
> If it’s possible for you not to go out or socialize (even though  observing social distancing) then please stay put.  We don’t know if the virus is just around.
> 
> ——-
> We went to visit my Dad in our hometown this weekend - there were 3 of us in the car and we’re not living in the same house.  All of us wore face mask, but as an extra protection, I wore face shield for the 2 hour trip.  And when we got to my Dad’s, we also observed physical distancing (plus the masks).  My Dad, who is 86 years old, is taking this lockdown really hard.  He is not able to go out with the few friends he has left and he might be suffering from mild depression.  That’s why we really take time to visit him from time to time that the situation allows and with much precaution of course.


Thank you - I'll post a picture of them when they arrive!
I think you're smart to have worn both the mask and the shield in the car - it's an enclosed area. 
I completely understand why your dad might be suffering from depression - it's really hard, but you'd feel horrible if he were to get ill and it might have been your fault. You can at the very least say that you did your best. My mother and step-father are moving next weekend and I know they'll need help. I will wear my facemark, but I am staying at least 6 feet away because I know they haven't been physically distancing like they should. I'm very worried about both of them. 


keodi said:


> Very elegant bag, I love the colour too!
> 
> So happy to hear from you! i'm glad you're hanging in and doing well, hope to see you around more often where you're able. we miss you!
> 
> OOO i'm curious to know what scarves you got! i've been tempted to get the birthday cake scarf in the black colour way but I have to be good, I have 3 scarves for f/w 2020 on my wishlist! great job on pairing down your scarf collection, and keeping what you absolutely love!


I will post them both! La Patisserie is a wonderful scarf - I love the bright color way (Vanille/Vert/Multicolore) it looks so fun! The black cw is very elegant - and spectacular on. 


More bags said:


> Congratulations on your great scarf additions. Super huge congratulations on 14 scarves out!!! This must have taken a great effort to decide they were in the out pile, to list them and to follow through on all the sales and shipping. Enjoy the results of your backyard landscaping, I am sure it looks beautiful. Stay safe.


Thank you so much!


dcooney4 said:


> Seriously great stats!


Thanks!


momasaurus said:


> Great to read your report ( I really enjoy hearing how others are coping during this worrisome time ), and major congratulations on the scarf sales! I would be happy with one-third that success, but - ugh - no movement. Looking forward to seeing your new additions! Now that you have really honed your collection down to only stuff you love, I'll bet the new pieces are spectacular!


Thank you! I can hardly wait for them to get here - might be tomorrow!
(which means I won't be going anywhere tomorrow because I don't want to miss them!)


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Thanks muchstuff!!
> 
> Can’t wait to see the new scarves!
> If it’s possible for you not to go out or socialize (even though  observing social distancing) then please stay put.  We don’t know if the virus is just around.
> 
> ——-
> We went to visit my Dad in our hometown this weekend - there were 3 of us in the car and we’re not living in the same house.  All of us wore face mask, but as an extra protection, I wore face shield for the 2 hour trip.  And when we got to my Dad’s, we also observed physical distancing (plus the masks).  My Dad, who is 86 years old, is taking this lockdown really hard.  He is not able to go out with the few friends he has left and he might be suffering from mild depression.  That’s why we really take time to visit him from time to time that the situation allows and with much precaution of course.


I’m glad you got to see you Dad. My dad is to far away and sounds very down. I sent him a book of jokes to cheer him up.


----------



## dcooney4

June Stats
5 bags in
2 bags out
1 slg in
1 slg out


----------



## dcooney4

I have discovered that the MZ Wallace Micro Sutton works so easily in my life that I want it in a few colors. It is less than a pound in weight.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> June Stats
> 5 bags in
> 2 bags out
> 1 slg in
> 1 slg out


2 bags out is great - is one or two of your 'ins' the MZ Wallace Micro Sutton?


dcooney4 said:


> I have discovered that the MZ Wallace Micro Sutton works so easily in my life that I want it in a few colors. It is less than a pound in weight.


I completely agree!
<don't tempt me tho!>


----------



## keodi

My stats for June

2 bags in 1 Balenciaga first, and 1 Hermes Vespa TPM
1 bag out (as soon as I received, I returned)
1 slg in (Hermes Calvi card holder)
0 slg out

The bag I did keep that I purchased in June was a Balenciaga first from f/w 2005. I got her for under $200.00!


----------



## FizzyWater

Bah, I had something quoted and failed the quote.  Many apologies.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> 2 bags out is great - is one or two of your 'ins' the MZ Wallace Micro Sutton?
> 
> I completely agree!
> <don't tempt me tho!>


I will soon have three micro Sutton. I have the dawn, blush camo and still on it’s way but already counted the rose gold one. I also bought Paige in black and dawn. As well as the Port Small gramercy for fall. The sale was to good and I grabbed two of the micro bags new with tags but at the sale price from people who either over bought or it just wasn’t for them. I bow my head for being naughty but I have no regrets.


----------



## dcooney4

keodi said:


> My stats for June
> 
> 2 bags in 1 Balenciaga first, and 1 Hermes Vespa TPM
> 1 bag out (as soon as I received, I returned)
> 1 slg in (Hermes Calvi card holder)
> 0 slg out
> 
> The bag I did keep that I purchased in June was a Balenciaga first from f/w 2005. I got her for under $200.00!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774008
> View attachment 4774009


What a find! She is lovely.


----------



## keodi

dcooney4 said:


> What a find! She is lovely.


Thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> I finally received my quarantine purchase bag!  Ordered from Farfetch, and sent by a boutique in Spain.  However, it spent more than 2 weeks in our Customs owing to skeleton-staffing due to quarantine. (We’re still on quarantine though on a more relaxed phase.)
> 
> I said I was not going to order a bag during the quarantine as things are not normal, but then June is my birthday month, plus I would not be able to get this bag at the sale price offered by Farfetch even inclusive of our high duties and taxes. And I had really been looking at this bag for some time.  Even mentioned it on this thread before.
> My Saint Laurent East Side bag!
> View attachment 4772653
> 
> Color name is Rouge but it’s a bit of a rust red to my eyes. But on certain lighting it is red indeed. Leather is a bit matte so maybe it contributes to me feeling that it is not a true red. But overall I really love this bag!


What a cutie! And happy birthday… I hadn't realized it was your birthday month.

I'm so glad it arrived safe & sound. It sure looks red from where I'm sitting!


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> Hello dear friends! I've missed you all.
> I'm not really here as I'm too tired to catch up properly, covid has really worn me out. I wanted to just pop in quickly and send you all e-hugs.
> Thank you so much for the well wishes and messages of support. It means more than you know.
> I hope everyone is well and safe. Keep smiling and I'll get caught up in here as soon as I'm able.


I've been thinking about you, @jblended . So glad you popped in. Sending e-hugs back to you, and healing thoughts.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> This is gorgeous! Congrats!





keodi said:


> Very elegant bag, I love the colour too!
> 
> So happy to hear from you! i'm glad you're hanging in and doing well, hope to see you around more often where you're able. we miss you!
> 
> OOO i'm curious to know what scarves you got! i've been tempted to get the birthday cake scarf in the black colour way but I have to be good, I have 3 scarves for f/w 2020 on my wishlist! great job on pairing down your scarf collection, and keeping what you absolutely love!





More bags said:


> Happy belated birthday! Congratulations, this is gorgeous- I love this shade of red.





More bags said:


> Best wishes to you and your dad and family. I am glad you were able to take precautions and spend time with your dad msd.





momasaurus said:


> Sounds like a necessary trip, even if scary. And you took all possible precautions. The depression is real, I'm sure, and probably very widespread. I am now reading about post-traumatic stress syndrome for people who have recovered. The isolation, fear, insecurity, and continued bad news is definitely taking a toll on everybody. I'm sure your dad loved seeing you!





Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you - I'll post a picture of them when they arrive!
> I think you're smart to have worn both the mask and the shield in the car - it's an enclosed area.
> I completely understand why your dad might be suffering from depression - it's really hard, but you'd feel horrible if he were to get ill and it might have been your fault. You can at the very least say that you did your best. My mother and step-father are moving next weekend and I know they'll need help. I will wear my facemark, but I am staying at least 6 feet away because I know they haven't been physically distancing like they should. I'm very worried about both of them.
> 
> I will post them both! La Patisserie is a wonderful scarf - I love the bright color way (Vanille/Vert/Multicolore) it looks so fun! The black cw is very elegant - and spectacular on.
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Thank you! I can hardly wait for them to get here - might be tomorrow!
> (which means I won't be going anywhere tomorrow because I don't want to miss them!)





dcooney4 said:


> I’m glad you got to see you Dad. My dad is to far away and sounds very down. I sent him a book of jokes to cheer him up.


Thanks for the bag love and Dad thoughts Ladies!!  Can’t wait to wear the bag!  And my Dad seemed happy to see us.  DC, wishing your Dad well too!


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> What a cutie! And happy birthday… I hadn't realized it was your birthday month.
> 
> I'm so glad it arrived safe & sound. It sure looks red from where I'm sitting!


Thanks Elaine!
It photographs red indeed, but maybe it’s the matte leather that doesn’t make it true red to my eyes.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> I'm going to post my June stats a little early, since this is a short week.
> Purses in/ out = 0 That darn Danse Lente is still in the closet!
> Scarves in = 2. And both happened this weekend - I was SO close to making it a month without buying anything at all! But these two are beautiful - one I had been resisting since last year… Someone listed one on Ebay, and it showed beautifully, but it was at an outrageous price. I had read on the SOTD thread that H had put up some new/last season scarves, so I went to check. And there it was! Resistance was futile
> The other is a 140 mousseline grail. I never thought I'd find it, but took a chance searching for it - and there it was. I'll post them both when they arrive in July.
> Scarves out = 14. Fourteen!  They were all scarves I *liked* but didn't love (except for one - but I wasn't wearing it so…), the last one went out this morning. I feel really good about it. My scarf drawers aren't as full (except for the moussie drawer - it's close to overflow, so it needs rearranging) and everything I have now is something I love. Which is how it should be.
> 
> Our backyard landscaping project was finished last week, and we've had some really nice weather, so Mr Cookie and I have been enjoying it. Haven't done much else - we did go out to dinner a few times, but this last time kinda worried me… I might take another hiatus because Covid-19 cases are going up in our area (not like they are in others though… I'm so sad/scared for AZ and FL right now) and there's no sense in tempting fate right now. Haven't been doing much reading, but my cross stitch project is 2/3 done now.


Fourteen scarves out… WOWOWOW!!! Thet's very impressive. And it more than makes up for your two "in" scarves. (Hermes math, right?)

I know exactly what you mean about not taking chances in restaurants. Mr. PG saw our doctor for a routine visit today, and she said that if we really wanted to, we *could* go out to dinner at a restaurant, IF we ate outdoors, and the wait person was masked, and all the customers were as well, and all the items on the table were disposable (like salt & pepper shakers, and menus). When it came right down to it, the whole thing seemed much too stressful, especially since California's number are on the rise. Not in our county so much, but… ya know… there aren't walls between the counties, and our county is a tourist destination. And there's a holiday weekend coming up.

Ooh, I didn't know you were a cross-stitcher! I did that for years. I've gone back to knitting. I'm working on a scarf, which I won't need until November, but I've got nothing but time!


----------



## ElainePG

keodi said:


> OOO i'm curious to know what scarves you got! *i've been tempted to get the birthday cake scarf *in the black colour way but I have to be good, I have 3 scarves for f/w 2020 on my wishlist! great job on pairing down your scarf collection, and keeping what you absolutely love!


Which one is that? Is it from the most recent season?


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Fourteen scarves out… WOWOWOW!!! Thet's very impressive. And it more than makes up for your two "in" scarves. (Hermes math, right?)
> 
> I know exactly what you mean about not taking chances in restaurants. Mr. PG saw our doctor for a routine visit today, and she said that if we really wanted to, we *could* go out to dinner at a restaurant, IF we ate outdoors, and the wait person was masked, and all the customers were as well, and all the items on the table were disposable (like salt & pepper shakers, and menus). When it came right down to it, the whole thing seemed much too stressful, especially since California's number are on the rise. Not in our county so much, but… ya know… there aren't walls between the counties, and our county is a tourist destination. And there's a holiday weekend coming up.
> 
> Ooh, I didn't know you were a cross-stitcher! I did that for years. I've gone back to knitting. I'm working on a scarf, which I won't need until November, but I've got nothing but time!


Thank you! Our numbers are on the rise too, nothing like in some of the other states, but enough to make me even more concerned. 
I just started this project when the SIP started to take my mind off of the news, I'm still working on it to take my mind off the news! I am not a 'serious' cross-stitcher, but I have made little gifts and Christmas stockings for nieces and nephews. This project is the most difficult one I have ever done - I'm hoping not to be blind when it's done! 


ElainePG said:


> Which one is that? Is it from the most recent season?


I think it's La Patisserie Francaise https://www.hermes.com/mo/en/product/la-patisserie-francaise-scarf-90-H003336Sv22/


----------



## keodi

ElainePG said:


> Which one is that? Is it from the most recent season?


Yes it's called la patisserie francaise scarf. i like the black background with multi-colours but i have to be good, I'm waiting to see the colourways for current season.


----------



## msd_bags

keodi said:


> My stats for June
> 
> 2 bags in 1 Balenciaga first, and 1 Hermes Vespa TPM
> 1 bag out (as soon as I received, I returned)
> 1 slg in (Hermes Calvi card holder)
> 0 slg out
> 
> The bag I did keep that I purchased in June was a Balenciaga first from f/w 2005. I got her for under $200.00!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774008
> View attachment 4774009


Wow, such a steal!! I’ve noticed that resale on Bals have gone down.


----------



## whateve

June stats
2 bags in for sure, 2 more bags of which I might keep one but maybe not, 0 bags out.
2 slgs in, 6 slgs out
I haven't been going anywhere and haven't need bags but I can't stop buying. I got this Coach for $21 shipped, including tax. The two bags I might keep one of are both brown vintage Coach. One cost $22 and the other was $11.


Then I got this Balenciaga. I've wanted this style for a long time. With tax and shipping, it was around $250.


----------



## keodi

msd_bags said:


> Wow, such a steal!! I’ve noticed that resale on Bals have gone down.


I was really surprised! back in the day this same bag would have been at retail or even above in some cases!


----------



## keodi

whateve said:


> June stats
> 2 bags in for sure, 2 more bags of which I might keep one but maybe not, 0 bags out.
> 2 slgs in, 6 slgs out
> I haven't been going anywhere and haven't need bags but I can't stop buying. I got this Coach for $21 shipped, including tax. The two bags I might keep one of are both brown vintage Coach. One cost $22 and the other was $11.
> View attachment 4774300
> 
> Then I got this Balenciaga. I've wanted this style for a long time. With tax and shipping, it was around $250.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774301


nice bags!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> June Stats
> 5 bags in
> 2 bags out
> 1 slg in
> 1 slg out


Congrats on your stats dc!


dcooney4 said:


> I have discovered that the MZ Wallace Micro Sutton works so easily in my life that I want it in a few colors. *It is less than a pound in weight.*


I love that you found a lightweight bag that you love.


dcooney4 said:


> I will soon have three micro Sutton. I have the dawn, blush camo and still on it’s way but already counted the rose gold one. I also bought Paige in black and dawn. As well as the Port Small gramercy for fall. The sale was to good and I grabbed two of the micro bags new with tags but at the sale price from people who either over bought or it just wasn’t for them. *I bow my head for being naughty but I have no regrets.*


Your last line made me giggle, “I bow my head for being naughty but I have no regrets.” Sounds like a great way to live!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> I’m glad you got to see you Dad. My dad is to far away and sounds very down. I sent him a book of jokes to cheer him up.


What a thoughtful gesture!


----------



## More bags

keodi said:


> My stats for June
> 
> 2 bags in 1 Balenciaga first, and 1 Hermes Vespa TPM
> 1 bag out (as soon as I received, I returned)
> 1 slg in (Hermes Calvi card holder)
> 0 slg out
> 
> The bag I did keep that I purchased in June was a Balenciaga first from f/w 2005. I got her for under $200.00!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774008
> View attachment 4774009


Congratulations on your stats and your First - what a treasure and what a find! 
Sorry to hear the Vespa didn’t work out and cool to see you include it in your in and out stats.


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> June stats
> 2 bags in for sure, 2 more bags of which I might keep one but maybe not, 0 bags out.
> 2 slgs in, 6 slgs out
> I haven't been going anywhere and haven't need bags but I can't stop buying. I got this Coach for $21 shipped, including tax. The two bags I might keep one of are both brown vintage Coach. One cost $22 and the other was $11.
> View attachment 4774300
> 
> Then I got this Balenciaga. I've wanted this style for a long time. With tax and shipping, it was around $250.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774301


Congrats on the stats and hello gorgeous to these two lovely bags. I love the saturated colours!


----------



## More bags

*June Update, YTD Stats and Challenges*

Carried 9 bags
Read 18 books YTD
I re-read Charlotte’s Web by E.B. White. This summer my DH and I are asking our two DS to read for an hour, write in a journal and do some physical activity (preferably outdoors) everyday to earn their video game time. We also have a weekly book report expectation. My 13 year old DS chose to re-read Charlotte’s Web and is preparing this week’s book report on it. I remember reading this book as a child, I didn’t remember the way it made me feel. It felt good to contemplate some themes: friendship, innocence, changing of seasons/change and growth, as well as death. Some interesting topics to ponder as a child and different angles to ponder as an adult. I look forward to reading what my kids are reading and discussing it with them. I am hopeful it lasts longer than a week. 
*June 2020 Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out

*YTD Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


----------



## whateve

More bags said:


> *June Update, YTD Stats and Challenges*
> 
> Carried 9 bags
> Read 18 books YTD
> I re-read Charlotte’s Web by E.B. White. This summer my DH and I are asking our two DS to read for an hour, write in a journal and do some physical activity (preferably outdoors) everyday to earn their video game time. We also have a weekly book report expectation. My 13 year old DS chose to re-read Charlotte’s Web and is preparing this week’s book report on it. I remember reading this book as a child, I didn’t remember the way it made me feel. It felt good to contemplate some themes: friendship, innocence, changing of seasons/change and growth, as well as death. Some interesting topics to ponder as a child and different angles to ponder as an adult. I look forward to reading what my kids are reading and discussing it with them. I am hopeful it lasts longer than a week.
> *June 2020 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


Great stats!
When my oldest daughter was in school, I always read the same books as she did. It was something we shared. There were many I had never read and I enjoyed them. My other two kids didn't like reading as much. I still love to read.


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> Great stats!
> When my oldest daughter was in school, I always read the same books as she did. It was something we shared. There were many I had never read and I enjoyed them. My other two kids didn't like reading as much. I still love to read.


What a lovely memory and great shared interest! Do you and your oldest daughter share recommendations, now? Are there any good books you’d recommend whateve?


----------



## whateve

More bags said:


> What a lovely memory and great shared interest! Do you and your oldest daughter share recommendations, now? Are there any good books you’d recommend whateve?


Funny that now she is an adult, I don't think we like the same types of books. i think she reads more romance books, while I read thrillers or stories about difficult decisions. I like stories that keep me guessing. I used to read a lot of classics but haven't in a long time. 

I used to love Jodie Picoult books. I haven't gotten any lately as the reviews say she has gotten political. I loved her writing style and the fact that there were always at least 2 twists you didn't see coming.

For classics, I love Edith Wharton, especially Ethan Frome and The House of Mirth.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> June stats
> 2 bags in for sure, 2 more bags of which I might keep one but maybe not, 0 bags out.
> 2 slgs in, 6 slgs out
> I haven't been going anywhere and haven't need bags but I can't stop buying. I got this Coach for $21 shipped, including tax. The two bags I might keep one of are both brown vintage Coach. One cost $22 and the other was $11.
> View attachment 4774300
> 
> Then I got this Balenciaga. I've wanted this style for a long time. With tax and shipping, it was around $250.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774301


Wow you found some wonderful bags. I love the shade of blue on the Bal.


----------



## momasaurus

whateve said:


> June stats
> 2 bags in for sure, 2 more bags of which I might keep one but maybe not, 0 bags out.
> 2 slgs in, 6 slgs out
> I haven't been going anywhere and haven't need bags but I can't stop buying. I got this Coach for $21 shipped, including tax. The two bags I might keep one of are both brown vintage Coach. One cost $22 and the other was $11.
> View attachment 4774300
> 
> Then I got this Balenciaga. I've wanted this style for a long time. With tax and shipping, it was around $250.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774301


Wow. Some of you guys have been practically stealing bags! Well done.


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> *June Update, YTD Stats and Challenges*
> 
> Carried 9 bags
> Read 18 books YTD
> I re-read Charlotte’s Web by E.B. White. This summer my DH and I are asking our two DS to read for an hour, write in a journal and do some physical activity (preferably outdoors) everyday to earn their video game time. We also have a weekly book report expectation. My 13 year old DS chose to re-read Charlotte’s Web and is preparing this week’s book report on it. I remember reading this book as a child, I didn’t remember the way it made me feel. It felt good to contemplate some themes: friendship, innocence, changing of seasons/change and growth, as well as death. Some interesting topics to ponder as a child and different angles to ponder as an adult. I look forward to reading what my kids are reading and discussing it with them. I am hopeful it lasts longer than a week.
> *June 2020 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


Great Stats!
I loved Charlotte's Web as a child as well, and have it here… perhaps I should re-read it!
And suggest that my granddaughter read it with me! We could FaceTime! 
What a great idea - thank you for sharing!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Great Stats!
> I loved Charlotte's Web as a child as well, and have it here… perhaps I should re-read it!
> And suggest that my granddaughter read it with me! We could FaceTime!
> What a great idea - thank you for sharing!


Hi Cookie, that sounds like a fun idea!


----------



## More bags

Happy Canada Day to my fellow Canadians!


----------



## muchstuff

More bags said:


> Happy Canada Day to my fellow Canadians!


Right back at ya!


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> Funny that now she is an adult, I don't think we like the same types of books. i think she reads more romance books, while I read thrillers or stories about difficult decisions. I like stories that keep me guessing. I used to read a lot of classics but haven't in a long time.
> 
> I used to love Jodie Picoult books. I haven't gotten any lately as the reviews say she has gotten political. I loved her writing style and the fact that there were always at least 2 twists you didn't see coming.
> 
> For classics, I love Edith Wharton, especially Ethan Frome and The House of Mirth.


Oh that is so interesting about you and your daughter’s different reading choices. I like thrillers, too. I like how you mentioned stories about difficult decisions. I am going to look into Jodi Picoult’s earlier works and Ethan Frome and The House of Mirth. Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## muchstuff

More bags said:


> Oh that is so interesting about you and your daughter’s reading choices. I like thrillers, too. I like how you mentioned stories about difficult decisions. I am going to look into Jodi Picoult’s earlier works and Ethan Frome and The House of Mirth. Thanks for the ideas!


Try Sarah Dunnant, Mapping the Edge. Or Transgressions. Or any of her books actually. But those two are more thriller than some of the others.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Try Sarah Dunnant, Mapping the Edge. Or Transgressions. Or any of her books actually. But those two are more thriller than some of the others.


I've added them to my Amazon list, thanks!


----------



## whateve

More bags said:


> Oh that is so interesting about you and your daughter’s different reading choices. I like thrillers, too. I like how you mentioned stories about difficult decisions. I am going to look into Jodi Picoult’s earlier works and Ethan Frome and The House of Mirth. Thanks for the ideas!


One of my favorite Jodi Picoult books is My Sister's Keeper.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I've added them to my Amazon list, thanks!


She's a great writer. Anne Patchett is another. Try Bell Canto, it's my favourite of hers.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> She's a great writer. Anne Patchett is another. Try Bell Canto, it's my favourite of hers.


I KNEW we had a lot in common. I love Anne Patchett, and especially Bel Canto.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Hello dear friends! I've missed you all.
> I'm not really here as I'm too tired to catch up properly, covid has really worn me out. I wanted to just pop in quickly and send you all e-hugs.
> Thank you so much for the well wishes and messages of support. It means more than you know.
> I hope everyone is well and safe. Keep smiling and I'll get caught up in here as soon as I'm able.


So glad to hear from you! xxx


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> I will soon have three micro Sutton. I have the dawn, blush camo and still on it’s way but already counted the rose gold one. I also bought Paige in black and dawn. As well as the Port Small gramercy for fall. The sale was to good and I grabbed two of the micro bags new with tags but at the sale price from people who either over bought or it just wasn’t for them. I bow my head for being naughty but I have no regrets.



No regrets= everything is just fine! Enjoy!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Bag stats for June 20
1 bag in- the Dior Trailer Trash I bought on the last day of Mai and received in early June.
0 bag out. I have some listed for sale. No luck selling so far!
1 SLG in- the Dior Trailer Trash wallet bought in Mai and received in June.

4 bags worn: the little abro camera bag, the Dior Lovely, a small faux leather black 60ies bag from the UK and the 60ies small black Jaguar handle bag. I´m still going nowhere but grocery shopping. 

Last month I seem to have lost my appetite for bags. I haven´t even seriously drooled over or hunted for any. After giving my Dior purchases some tlc I felt happy and satisfied with my collection. 
I´ve been sitting and sewing a lot- letting my mind wander.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> I KNEW we had a lot in common. I love Anne Patchett, and especially Bel Canto.


Isn’t it a beautiful book? I think it’s her best.


----------



## jblended

I see we're doing bag stats but I have none! 
I should be back with my bag collection shortly though, and I intend to let a couple go to make room for the ones I bought during lockdown. 
Strangely, I have absolutely no desire to add any more bags now and I am back to feeling content. I had entirely lost that feeling a couple of months ago so I'm glad to have returned to a place where I'm satisfied.



Spoiler



On a personal note... I was discharged from hospital a week ago now and have tested negative twice, so I am technically covid-free, although very much struggling still.
I'm being told more lockdowns may be around the corner due to global spikes/ hot spots, and I've been advised to fly home now, with my negative test in hand, before I get stuck abroad indefinitely. 
So, the good news is that I may be reunited with my cats (oh, how I miss them!) and my bag collection very soon. The bad news is that I'll be leaving my mum. 
I've become more comfortable with her return to work as I now see how many precautions are in place to protect the medics, but it will still be hard to leave her.
Last year we spoke of moving to Vietnam to live together around 2022 (neither of us has been and we'd love to go). We're all travelers in my immediate family and I don't think my siblings and I (or even my mum, for that matter) have lived on the same continent at the same time in over a decade, ha ha.
However, the pandemic has changed everything and we want to be closer to each other asap. She's now looking into transferring closer to me so that we can ride out any future lockdowns together and enjoy each other's company for a bit. 
The hardest thing about covid for me- as well as everyone else I saw on the ward- was the isolation from family (biological or chosen). I am certain that is true for everyone who is sheltering in place. What an odd experience this has been, watching the whole world be humbled by an invisible virus. I cannot believe I've survived two rounds of this, to be honest. I can't wait to just play with my cats and close the chapter on this experience.



As ever, thank you all for the support. Please stay safe.


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> I see we're doing bag stats but I have none!
> I should be back with my bag collection shortly though, and I intend to let a couple go to make room for the ones I bought during lockdown.
> Strangely, I have absolutely no desire to add any more bags now and I am back to feeling content. I had entirely lost that feeling a couple of months ago so I'm glad to have returned to a place where I'm satisfied.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> On a personal note... I was discharged from hospital a week ago now and have tested negative twice, so I am technically covid-free, although very much struggling still.
> I'm being told more lockdowns may be around the corner due to global spikes/ hot spots, and I've been advised to fly home now, with my negative test in hand, before I get stuck abroad indefinitely.
> So, the good news is that I may be reunited with my cats (oh, how I miss them!) and my bag collection very soon. The bad news is that I'll be leaving my mum.
> I've become more comfortable with her return to work as I now see how many precautions are in place to protect the medics, but it will still be hard to leave her.
> Last year we spoke of moving to Vietnam to live together around 2022 (neither of us has been and we'd love to go). We're all travelers in my immediate family and I don't think my siblings and I (or even my mum, for that matter) have lived on the same continent at the same time in over a decade, ha ha.
> However, the pandemic has changed everything and we want to be closer to each other asap. She's now looking into transferring closer to me so that we can ride out any future lockdowns together and enjoy each other's company for a bit.
> The hardest thing about covid for me- as well as everyone else I saw on the ward- was the isolation from family (biological or chosen). I am certain that is true for everyone who is sheltering in place. What an odd experience this has been, watching the whole world be humbled by an invisible virus. I cannot believe I've survived two rounds of this, to be honest. I can't wait to just play with my cats and close the chapter on this experience.
> 
> 
> 
> As ever, thank you all for the support. Please stay safe.


Congratulations on your discharge.  It is sad the other side of the coin is that you will be further away from your mom when you head home. Great that she has the flexibility to try to transfer closer to you. Safe travels and have a wonderful cat reunion!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I have discovered that the MZ Wallace Micro Sutton works so easily in my life that I want it in a few colors. It is less than a pound in weight.


Waaaaay less than a pound! More like half a pound. Here's the one that's tempting me. Tie dye!




__





						MZ Wallace Indigo Tie Dye Micro Sutton | MZ Wallace | MZ Wallace
					

Designed for versatility, the Micro Sutton is foldable, rollable, packable, and even crushable, with the option of a crossbody strap—making it perfect for holding necessities like your wallet, keys and sunglasses for easy access on the go.




					www.mzwallace.com


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you! Our numbers are on the rise too, nothing like in some of the other states, but enough to make me even more concerned.
> I just started this project when the SIP started to take my mind off of the news, I'm still working on it to take my mind off the news! I am not a 'serious' cross-stitcher, but I have made little gifts and Christmas stockings for nieces and nephews. This project is the most difficult one I have ever done - I'm hoping not to be blind when it's done!
> 
> I think it's La Patisserie Francaise https://www.hermes.com/mo/en/product/la-patisserie-francaise-scarf-90-H003336Sv22/


Oh, I remember that one when it came out last… fall, was it? (My brain has turned to mush.) Super-pretty!

What is the theme of your cross-stitch project?


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> June stats
> 2 bags in for sure, 2 more bags of which I might keep one but maybe not, 0 bags out.
> 2 slgs in, 6 slgs out
> I haven't been going anywhere and haven't need bags but I can't stop buying. I got this Coach for $21 shipped, including tax. The two bags I might keep one of are both brown vintage Coach. One cost $22 and the other was $11.
> View attachment 4774300
> 
> Then I got this Balenciaga. I've wanted this style for a long time. With tax and shipping, it was around $250.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774301


Both of these are such gorgeous colors! 

I totally get it about not going anywhere. Mr. PG and I are hunkered down, too. Can you take your bags on a walk around the block?


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Both of these are such gorgeous colors!
> 
> I totally get it about not going anywhere. Mr. PG and I are hunkered down, too. Can you take your bags on a walk around the block?


Thanks! I'm very happy with my purchases. I've never carried a bag just to go on a walk. All I take is my phone. I take them in the car when we go for a drive. Even though I never get out of the car, I still count it as a wear.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> *June Update, YTD Stats and Challenges*
> 
> Carried 9 bags
> Read 18 books YTD
> I re-read Charlotte’s Web by E.B. White. This summer my DH and I are asking our two DS to read for an hour, write in a journal and do some physical activity (preferably outdoors) everyday to earn their video game time. We also have a weekly book report expectation. My 13 year old DS chose to re-read Charlotte’s Web and is preparing this week’s book report on it. I remember reading this book as a child, I didn’t remember the way it made me feel. It felt good to contemplate some themes: friendship, innocence, changing of seasons/change and growth, as well as death. Some interesting topics to ponder as a child and different angles to ponder as an adult. I look forward to reading what my kids are reading and discussing it with them. I am hopeful it lasts longer than a week.
> *June 2020 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


Now I'm thinking about re-reading Charlotte's Web. I loved that book when I was a child. Then in my first career, when I was teaching elementary school, I would read it aloud to my students during post-lunch "quiet time." It was interesting that my more immature students chose not to believe (spoiler alert) that Charlotte dies at the end. "She comes back in the next book" they would insist.

Your summer projects with your boys sound so positive. I have every confidence that you and your DH will be able to keep it going. The fact that you will be reading the books along with them will make all the difference.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Great Stats!
> I loved Charlotte's Web as a child as well, and have it here… perhaps I should re-read it!
> And suggest that my granddaughter read it with me! We could FaceTime!
> What a great idea - thank you for sharing!


E.B. White's Stuart Little is also a lot of fun. Because he's… well… little! I remember that particular aspect of the book made it especially wonderful for me when I was a kid.


----------



## ElainePG

muchstuff said:


> Try Sarah Dunnant, Mapping the Edge. Or Transgressions. Or any of her books actually. But those two are more thriller than some of the others.


Just added them to my Amazon list… thanks!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> One of my favorite Jodi Picoult books is My Sister's Keeper.


That was a terrific book! It had me in tears a LOT.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Waaaaay less than a pound! More like half a pound. Here's the one that's tempting me. Tie dye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MZ Wallace Indigo Tie Dye Micro Sutton | MZ Wallace | MZ Wallace
> 
> 
> Designed for versatility, the Micro Sutton is foldable, rollable, packable, and even crushable, with the option of a crossbody strap—making it perfect for holding necessities like your wallet, keys and sunglasses for easy access on the go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mzwallace.com


Be careful they are addictive little bags! For a micro bag they carry more then you would think. The tie dye looks like such a fun bag.


----------



## dcooney4

What is everyone reading at the Moment? I am reading Where the Crawdad’s Sing by Delia Owens.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> I see we're doing bag stats but I have none!
> I should be back with my bag collection shortly though, and I intend to let a couple go to make room for the ones I bought during lockdown.
> Strangely, I have absolutely no desire to add any more bags now and I am back to feeling content. I had entirely lost that feeling a couple of months ago so I'm glad to have returned to a place where I'm satisfied.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> On a personal note... I was discharged from hospital a week ago now and have tested negative twice, so I am technically covid-free, although very much struggling still.
> I'm being told more lockdowns may be around the corner due to global spikes/ hot spots, and I've been advised to fly home now, with my negative test in hand, before I get stuck abroad indefinitely.
> So, the good news is that I may be reunited with my cats (oh, how I miss them!) and my bag collection very soon. The bad news is that I'll be leaving my mum.
> I've become more comfortable with her return to work as I now see how many precautions are in place to protect the medics, but it will still be hard to leave her.
> Last year we spoke of moving to Vietnam to live together around 2022 (neither of us has been and we'd love to go). We're all travelers in my immediate family and I don't think my siblings and I (or even my mum, for that matter) have lived on the same continent at the same time in over a decade, ha ha.
> However, the pandemic has changed everything and we want to be closer to each other asap. She's now looking into transferring closer to me so that we can ride out any future lockdowns together and enjoy each other's company for a bit.
> The hardest thing about covid for me- as well as everyone else I saw on the ward- was the isolation from family (biological or chosen). I am certain that is true for everyone who is sheltering in place. What an odd experience this has been, watching the whole world be humbled by an invisible virus. I cannot believe I've survived two rounds of this, to be honest. I can't wait to just play with my cats and close the chapter on this experience.
> 
> 
> 
> As ever, thank you all for the support. Please stay safe.



It´s so good to hear you were discharged from hospital and tested negative!  Good Luck for going home and finding a way to spend time with your Mum there.     
We are still staying put at home and not getting to see my older children which we would certainly have during our school holidays feels so sad. We would be allowed to travel by law, but I´m too scared to do so- crossing half the country by car means exposure to so many risks of catching something and maybe taking it to others. 

As for bag satisfaction: isn´t it a great feeling to enjoy what we already have? I´m at that point at the moment, too.   
All my best wishes!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> Waaaaay less than a pound! More like half a pound. Here's the one that's tempting me. Tie dye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MZ Wallace Indigo Tie Dye Micro Sutton | MZ Wallace | MZ Wallace
> 
> 
> Designed for versatility, the Micro Sutton is foldable, rollable, packable, and even crushable, with the option of a crossbody strap—making it perfect for holding necessities like your wallet, keys and sunglasses for easy access on the go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mzwallace.com


What a lovely design! So different and cool!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> What is everyone reading at the Moment? I am reading Where the Crawdad’s Sing by Delia Owens.


I´m reading Gods and Kings by Dana Thomas, again. I love the way she tells the rise and fall of Lee McQueen and John Galliano.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> I'm still working on it to take my mind off the news! I am not a 'serious' cross-stitcher, but I have made little gifts and Christmas stockings for nieces and nephews. This project is the most difficult one I have ever done - I'm hoping not to be blind when it's done!



What design are you cross stitching? I admire your patience! Classic embroidery has always been nerve wrecking for me- I´m not neat enough and lack the discipline to do many exact little stitches. 
I´ve been altering lots of vintage dresses to keep my hands busy while my mind can wander. Without a little creativity in my life I´d lose my marbles completely.


----------



## muchstuff

dcooney4 said:


> What is everyone reading at the Moment? I am reading Where the Crawdad’s Sing by Delia Owens.


Fantastic book.


----------



## jblended

More bags said:


> Congratulations on your discharge.  It is sad the other side of the coin is that you will be further away from your mom when you head home. Great that she has the flexibility to try to transfer closer to you. Safe travels and have a wonderful cat reunion!


Thank you! 
Yes, we're super lucky. There's a Red Cross or alternative humanitarian medical facility pretty much everywhere, so she usually can transfer easily (although it normally takes a few months to do so). It also helps that she's in her mid-70s, so the admins are happy to let her move to be closer to family during the pandemic.
It seems like she'll be able to join me within a couple of months, so fingers crossed we both remain healthy and get to enjoy being together for a bit.
I'm feeling very humbled and fortunate all around. Can't wait to get to see my cats. The vet tells me they've charmed all the staff and are getting special treats all the time! 



cowgirlsboots said:


> It´s so good to hear you were discharged from hospital and tested negative!  Good Luck for going home and finding a way to spend time with your Mum there.
> We are still staying put at home and not getting to see my older children which we would certainly have during our school holidays feels so sad. We would be allowed to travel by law, but I´m too scared to do so- crossing half the country by car means exposure to so many risks of catching something and maybe taking it to others.
> 
> As for bag satisfaction: isn´t it a great feeling to enjoy what we already have? I´m at that point at the moment, too.
> All my best wishes!


Thank you! 
Yep, bag satisfaction is awesome. I was so frustrated when I lost it, so it feels good to be content again. I'm starting to feel like myself again.
I totally feel you on not wanting to travel during this time. So many people are in that tough spot where they are missing their kids/parents/friends and just don't dare take the risk of going to see them. This is such a tough time. 



dcooney4 said:


> What is everyone reading at the Moment? I am reading Where the Crawdad’s Sing by Delia Owens.


I'm about to pick up my first book in months! The Code of the Woosters, by P.G. Wodehouse. A favourite since my teen years and it cracks me up every time I re-read it.
I've not read Where the Crawdad's Sing but have heard it's excellent. Will definitely need to order it.


----------



## Vintage Leather

I really haven’t felt motivated to list or clean or anything this past month, and I’m almost embarrassed to admit to how much time I’ve spent browsing.

I fell a little bag-bloated right now - I know I need to purge more but it feels like too much so instead I shop while claiming I’m doing research for pricing

Part of why I’m stressed is good news! 

I’ve begun the process looking for a house (if you have any positive vibes or prayers to send, I’d appreciate them.) Which is basically leaving me a bit overwhelmed  and questioning my life choices.

June
Bags In: 1 (brown Bal Twiggy at an amazing price. Will probably give to VintageMama in that she’s the Bal-obsessed one)
Bags out: 0
Accessories In: 0
Accessories Out: 4

YTD
Bags In: 2
Bags Out: 1 
Accessories In: 3
Jewelry and Accessories Out: 34!!


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> I see we're doing bag stats but I have none!
> I should be back with my bag collection shortly though, and I intend to let a couple go to make room for the ones I bought during lockdown.
> Strangely, I have absolutely no desire to add any more bags now and I am back to feeling content. I had entirely lost that feeling a couple of months ago so I'm glad to have returned to a place where I'm satisfied.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> On a personal note... I was discharged from hospital a week ago now and have tested negative twice, so I am technically covid-free, although very much struggling still.
> I'm being told more lockdowns may be around the corner due to global spikes/ hot spots, and I've been advised to fly home now, with my negative test in hand, before I get stuck abroad indefinitely.
> So, the good news is that I may be reunited with my cats (oh, how I miss them!) and my bag collection very soon. The bad news is that I'll be leaving my mum.
> I've become more comfortable with her return to work as I now see how many precautions are in place to protect the medics, but it will still be hard to leave her.
> Last year we spoke of moving to Vietnam to live together around 2022 (neither of us has been and we'd love to go). We're all travelers in my immediate family and I don't think my siblings and I (or even my mum, for that matter) have lived on the same continent at the same time in over a decade, ha ha.
> However, the pandemic has changed everything and we want to be closer to each other asap. She's now looking into transferring closer to me so that we can ride out any future lockdowns together and enjoy each other's company for a bit.
> The hardest thing about covid for me- as well as everyone else I saw on the ward- was the isolation from family (biological or chosen). I am certain that is true for everyone who is sheltering in place. What an odd experience this has been, watching the whole world be humbled by an invisible virus. I cannot believe I've survived two rounds of this, to be honest. I can't wait to just play with my cats and close the chapter on this experience.
> 
> 
> 
> As ever, thank you all for the support. Please stay safe.


I am just so glad to see you back. Safe travels home.


----------



## dcooney4

Vintage Leather said:


> I really haven’t felt motivated to list or clean or anything this past month, and I’m almost embarrassed to admit to how much time I’ve spent browsing.
> 
> I fell a little bag-bloated right now - I know I need to purge more but it feels like too much so instead I shop while claiming I’m doing research for pricing
> 
> Part of why I’m stressed is good news!
> 
> I’ve begun the process looking for a house (if you have any positive vibes or prayers to send, I’d appreciate them.) Which is basically leaving me a bit overwhelmed  and questioning my life choices.
> 
> June
> Bags In: 1 (brown Bal Twiggy at an amazing price. Will probably give to VintageMama in that she’s the Bal-obsessed one)
> Bags out: 0
> Accessories In: 0
> Accessories Out: 4
> 
> YTD
> Bags In: 2
> Bags Out: 1
> Accessories In: 3
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 34!!


Great job on jewelry and accessories out.


----------



## momasaurus

Do we need another bag challenge? I am feeling so unsettled. Can't make any plans, terrified of the future as the virus is out of control here in the US. I hardly remember using a purse. Can someone think of a challenge to distract me/us?


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> I am just so glad to see you back. Safe travels home.


Very kind of you to say. Thank you!
Not sure when I get to leave as yet, but hoping it's within a week or so. 


momasaurus said:


> Do we need another bag challenge? I am feeling so unsettled. Can't make any plans, terrified of the future as the virus is out of control here in the US. I hardly remember using a purse. Can someone think of a challenge to distract me/us?


A bag challenge is a great idea! I have no ideas for one presently, but I'm sure whatever the challenge it will be a good distraction for one and all.

I know that feeling of being unsettled. My siblings are both in hot spots, I'm worried about my mum, and I myself am _still _terrified of the virus. I've survived it so far but have been warned I may be in for a third round and, as much as I try not to think about it, I don't think I have it in me to go through this all again.
We're all feeling unsettled and lost in this situation, and there's a sense of helplessness around it.

Meanwhile, half the world's population is acting like there's no pandemic at all and refusing to follow the guidelines, which is only going to worsen the problem. 

As we can only control a small portion of this (social distancing, etc.) we must let go of the rest and try to find comfort in the knowledge that this too shall pass.
I'm hopeful there will be a treatment soon (much sooner than a vaccine that is effective and accepted by the masses) and that life will normalize a little once we have those treatment options. If we can stop people becoming critically ill, the fear and uncertainty will be greatly reduced and everything will be more manageable.

Please try to take care of yourself during this tough time. Do whatever is soothing for you (perhaps some stretching, speaking to friends, listening to music) and try not to focus on the covid numbers as that will only create anxiety. If you are taking your precautions, hopefully it won't touch your life directly.
If you have any questions about my experience with it or if there is anything I can share that would be helpful, please feel free to ask.


----------



## dcooney4

Since we really aren’t going anywhere much. How about a care for your bags challenge. See how many of your bags you can take and moisturize, fluff up ,or anything it might need. If you come across one and it is no longer love , list it.


----------



## keodi

Vintage Leather said:


> I really haven’t felt motivated to list or clean or anything this past month, and I’m almost embarrassed to admit to how much time I’ve spent browsing.
> 
> I fell a little bag-bloated right now - I know I need to purge more but it feels like too much so instead I shop while claiming I’m doing research for pricing
> 
> Part of why I’m stressed is good news!
> 
> I’ve begun the process looking for a house (if you have any positive vibes or prayers to send, I’d appreciate them.) Which is basically leaving me a bit overwhelmed  and questioning my life choices.
> 
> June
> Bags In: 1 (brown Bal Twiggy at an amazing price. Will probably give to VintageMama in that she’s the Bal-obsessed one)
> Bags out: 0
> Accessories In: 0
> Accessories Out: 4
> 
> YTD
> Bags In: 2
> Bags Out: 1
> Accessories In: 3
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 34!!


Great stats! good job on clearing out Jewelry and accessories! keeping my fingers crossed for you on the home buying front!


dcooney4 said:


> Since we really aren’t going anywhere much. How about a care for your bags challenge. See how many of your bags you can take and moisturize, fluff up ,or anything it might need. If you come across one and it is no longer love , list it.


Thats a great idea!


----------



## jblended

Vintage Leather said:


> I’ve begun the process looking for a house (if you have any positive vibes or prayers to send, I’d appreciate them.) Which is basically leaving me a bit overwhelmed and questioning my life choices.


I'd missed this post earlier. Sending all the positive vibes your way! 


dcooney4 said:


> Since we really aren’t going anywhere much. How about a care for your bags challenge. See how many of your bags you can take and moisturize, fluff up ,or anything it might need. If you come across one and it is no longer love , list it.


I love this idea!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Now I'm thinking about re-reading Charlotte's Web. I loved that book when I was a child. Then in my first career, when I was teaching elementary school, I would read it aloud to my students during post-lunch "quiet time." It was interesting that my more immature students chose not to believe (spoiler alert) that Charlotte dies at the end. "She comes back in the next book" they would insist.
> 
> Your summer projects with your boys sound so positive. I have every confidence that you and your DH will be able to keep it going. The fact that you will be reading the books along with them will make all the difference.


What a lovely memory of loving Charlotte’s Web as a child and reading it aloud to your class. Kudos to you on having teaching skills. I was not the most patient COVID home school teacher.  Thanks for your encouragement with our summer projects, I appreciate the vote of confidence, Elaine!


----------



## More bags

Vintage Leather said:


> I really haven’t felt motivated to list or clean or anything this past month, and I’m almost embarrassed to admit to how much time I’ve spent browsing.
> 
> I fell a little bag-bloated right now - I know I need to purge more but it feels like too much so instead I shop while claiming I’m doing research for pricing
> 
> Part of why I’m stressed is good news!
> 
> I’ve begun the process looking for a house (if you have any positive vibes or prayers to send, I’d appreciate them.) Which is basically leaving me a bit overwhelmed  and questioning my life choices.
> 
> June
> Bags In: 1 (brown Bal Twiggy at an amazing price. Will probably give to VintageMama in that she’s the Bal-obsessed one)
> Bags out: 0
> Accessories In: 0
> Accessories Out: 4
> 
> YTD
> Bags In: 2
> Bags Out: 1
> Accessories In: 3
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 34!!


Best wishes on the home buying - so very exciting!
Congratulations on the amazing outs in your jewelry and accessories categories. You’re already making your future move easier.


----------



## momasaurus

jblended said:


> Very kind of you to say. Thank you!
> Not sure when I get to leave as yet, but hoping it's within a week or so.
> 
> A bag challenge is a great idea! I have no ideas for one presently, but I'm sure whatever the challenge it will be a good distraction for one and all.
> 
> I know that feeling of being unsettled. My siblings are both in hot spots, I'm worried about my mum, and I myself am _still _terrified of the virus. I've survived it so far but have been warned I may be in for a third round and, as much as I try not to think about it, I don't think I have it in me to go through this all again.
> We're all feeling unsettled and lost in this situation, and there's a sense of helplessness around it.
> 
> Meanwhile, half the world's population is acting like there's no pandemic at all and refusing to follow the guidelines, which is only going to worsen the problem.
> 
> As we can only control a small portion of this (social distancing, etc.) we must let go of the rest and try to find comfort in the knowledge that this too shall pass.
> I'm hopeful there will be a treatment soon (much sooner than a vaccine that is effective and accepted by the masses) and that life will normalize a little once we have those treatment options. If we can stop people becoming critically ill, the fear and uncertainty will be greatly reduced and everything will be more manageable.
> 
> Please try to take care of yourself during this tough time. Do whatever is soothing for you (perhaps some stretching, speaking to friends, listening to music) and try not to focus on the covid numbers as that will only create anxiety. If you are taking your precautions, hopefully it won't touch your life directly.
> If you have any questions about my experience with it or if there is anything I can share that would be helpful, please feel free to ask.


Thank you for the soothing words. It's very up and down, isn't it???


----------



## Cookiefiend

jblended said:


> Very kind of you to say. Thank you!
> Not sure when I get to leave as yet, but hoping it's within a week or so.
> 
> A bag challenge is a great idea! I have no ideas for one presently, but I'm sure whatever the challenge it will be a good distraction for one and all.
> 
> I know that feeling of being unsettled. My siblings are both in hot spots, I'm worried about my mum, and I myself am _still _terrified of the virus. I've survived it so far but have been warned I may be in for a third round and, as much as I try not to think about it, I don't think I have it in me to go through this all again.
> We're all feeling unsettled and lost in this situation, and there's a sense of helplessness around it.
> 
> Meanwhile, half the world's population is acting like there's no pandemic at all and refusing to follow the guidelines, which is only going to worsen the problem.
> 
> As we can only control a small portion of this (social distancing, etc.) we must let go of the rest and try to find comfort in the knowledge that this too shall pass.
> I'm hopeful there will be a treatment soon (much sooner than a vaccine that is effective and accepted by the masses) and that life will normalize a little once we have those treatment options. If we can stop people becoming critically ill, the fear and uncertainty will be greatly reduced and everything will be more manageable.
> 
> Please try to take care of yourself during this tough time. Do whatever is soothing for you (perhaps some stretching, speaking to friends, listening to music) and try not to focus on the covid numbers as that will only create anxiety. If you are taking your precautions, hopefully it won't touch your life directly.
> If you have any questions about my experience with it or if there is anything I can share that would be helpful, please feel free to ask.


Lovely post, thank you for your words of wisdom - we can all use them!
Please take care of yourself.  

I am trying to remind myself that *I* am only in control of myself. I am the only person who can decide what's important to me and what I can manage or feel comfortable with. For instance - my step-sister is in town. She has driven up from FL - which is a hot spot right now. But I don't feel comfortable enough to be around her and her grandchildren right now… so I'm going to FaceTime with her instead. 
I can't control what anyone else is doing or not doing, so I have to do what I can - which might be just plain staying at home away from everyone. 


dcooney4 said:


> Since we really aren’t going anywhere much. How about a care for your bags challenge. See how many of your bags you can take and moisturize, fluff up ,or anything it might need. If you come across one and it is no longer love , list it.


I was thinking about challenges the other day, @momasaurus is right on time! This challenge sounds like a good one - and since I conditioned my K the other day - I'm ahead of the game!  
How about a 'Wear your handsfree/crossbody bags two times' challenge? 
Or show us what you're actually taking to the grocery or on a walk, even if it's just a card case and your phone… Or, in my case - a side view of your pocket - which is what I took into the grocery yesterday. That would be hilarious… "I thought this was the PURSE Forum… why all the pictures of pockets?"


----------



## jblended

momasaurus said:


> Thank you for the soothing words. It's very up and down, isn't it???


It certainly is! It's exhausting how many mixed emotions this situation stirs up.
I started out SIP thinking I could do this with a positive attitude; I have blood diseases, I have had to quarantine during treatment, this is "my normal" on a slightly larger scale. But now  I'm at the other end of the spectrum where I feel defeated a lot of the time and have become overwhelmed by it all.
My emotions are all over the place.
And because we have to keep adapting as things change (masks being mandatory or not, borders open or not, lockdowns now or later, etc.), it makes for a really bumpy roller coaster ride. 
Sorry to ramble on about this; I think that my time in the hospital has left me a little shaken.

Thank goodness for TPF and all the eye candy that provides such a wonderful distraction during these tough times! I'd be in the loony bin by now if I couldn't distract myself on here. 



Cookiefiend said:


> I am trying to remind myself that *I* am only in control of myself. I am the only person who can decide what's important to me and what I can manage or feel comfortable with.


Exactly this!
Also, what we are comfortable with today may change tomorrow, and that is perfectly okay as well because our frame of reference is constantly shifting as the virus works its way around us. We can only take each moment as it comes and do what feels right at that time.

I really hope your step-sister understood your decision. I would have done the same thing, particularly given that she came from a hot spot. I would hope she could see your point of view and respect it.



Cookiefiend said:


> "I thought this was the PURSE Forum… why all the pictures of pockets?"


----------



## More bags

Happy Fourth of July to our American pocket friends! Be safe and be well.


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> Lovely post, thank you for your words of wisdom - we can all use them!
> Please take care of yourself.
> 
> I am trying to remind myself that *I* am only in control of myself. I am the only person who can decide what's important to me and what I can manage or feel comfortable with. For instance - my step-sister is in town. She has driven up from FL - which is a hot spot right now. But I don't feel comfortable enough to be around her and her grandchildren right now… so I'm going to FaceTime with her instead.
> I can't control what anyone else is doing or not doing, so I have to do what I can - which might be just plain staying at home away from everyone.
> 
> I was thinking about challenges the other day, @momasaurus is right on time! This challenge sounds like a good one - and since I conditioned my K the other day - I'm ahead of the game!
> How about a 'Wear your handsfree/crossbody bags two times' challenge?
> Or show us what you're actually taking to the grocery or on a walk, even if it's just a card case and your phone… Or, in my case - a side view of your pocket - which is what I took into the grocery yesterday. That would be hilarious… "I thought this was the PURSE Forum… why all the pictures of pockets?"


That's true. You have to do what you feel it right for yourself. My son is in denial about the dangers of covid. My husband has strictly enforced social distancing when we've seen him. The other day I had to return some papers to him. We went to his house and I put the files on the hood of the car, then texted him to come out. The papers started to blow so I had to get out of the car to catch them while he was coming out of the house. My husband was yelling at me to get back in the car before he got too close. My son looked mad. I guess he took it personally that we weren't comfortable to get close to him.

lol, a picture of my pocket!


----------



## jblended

I like all the challenges presented thus far, but to get the ball rolling...


Cookiefiend said:


> Or show us what you're actually taking to the grocery or on a walk


I have either been using my pocket for essentials or my one novelty bag.
It's a Kate Spade Owl bag that I pull out every summer (originally a clutch that I converted into a crossbody).

I actually completely forgot I had packed this bag with me  so I've just started using it again.
It's quite small; it fits my phone, slim card case, keys, a small bottle of hand sanitizer and sunglasses.
Edit: Just measured. It's 7x5 inches. Really perfect for just the essentials.

This bag is actually one of the ones I've been wanting to donate for some time, but I'm glad I still have it because it has a light patent finish which means I can wipe it down if I feel I need to (perfect given current circumstances).
I'm certain I won't have it for much longer, but for now I'm happy to use it and enjoy a bit of whimsy. It works so well with all my casual clothing that I'm living in right now- mostly joggers or jeans with a simple tee.

Looking forward to seeing everyone else's.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> I like all the challenges presented thus far, but to get the ball rolling...
> 
> I have either been using my pocket for essentials or my one novelty bag.
> It's a Kate Spade Owl bag that I pull out every summer (originally a clutch that I converted into a crossbody).
> 
> I actually completely forgot I had packed this bag with me  so I've just started using it again.
> It's quite small; it fits my phone, slim card case, keys, a small bottle of hand sanitizer and sunglasses.
> 
> This bag is actually one of the ones I've been wanting to donate for some time, but I'm glad I still have it because it has a light patent finish which means I can wipe it down if I feel I need to (perfect given current circumstances).
> I'm certain I won't have it for much longer, but for now I'm happy to use it and enjoy a bit of whimsy. It works so well with all my casual clothing that I'm living in right now- mostly joggers or jeans with a simple tee.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone else's.
> 
> View attachment 4778793


That bag is adorable!


----------



## jblended

keodi said:


> that bag is sooo cute!





whateve said:


> That bag is adorable!


Thank you very much.  It's surprisingly versatile and I get questions about it every time I wear it.
I keep thinking I should let go of it, but I always end up deciding to keep it for a little longer. I have nothing else that is this casual and whimsical in my collection. It's held up really well, too. There's something very charming about it.

Attached is a better picture from the web (my own photos are always rubbish).
Mine was defective due to missing the dangling legs so I got it at a ludicrous price (I think $30 or something close to that from the KS outlet). Otherwise it was in perfect condition, I just covered the rough edges where the legs used to attach with silicone ear bud covers and viola! Nobody can tell anything is missing.
Also, the wings move in every direction, so it looks even cuter when you're wearing it and it's swinging its wings around as you walk.


----------



## keodi

jblended said:


> I like all the challenges presented thus far, but to get the ball rolling...
> 
> I have either been using my pocket for essentials or my one novelty bag.
> It's a Kate Spade Owl bag that I pull out every summer (originally a clutch that I converted into a crossbody).
> 
> I actually completely forgot I had packed this bag with me  so I've just started using it again.
> It's quite small; it fits my phone, slim card case, keys, a small bottle of hand sanitizer and sunglasses.
> Edit: Just measured. It's 7x5 inches. Really perfect for just the essentials.
> 
> This bag is actually one of the ones I've been wanting to donate for some time, but I'm glad I still have it because it has a light patent finish which means I can wipe it down if I feel I need to (perfect given current circumstances).
> I'm certain I won't have it for much longer, but for now I'm happy to use it and enjoy a bit of whimsy. It works so well with all my casual clothing that I'm living in right now- mostly joggers or jeans with a simple tee.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone else's.
> 
> View attachment 4778793


that bag is sooo cute!


----------



## Cookiefiend

jblended said:


> I like all the challenges presented thus far, but to get the ball rolling...
> 
> I have either been using my pocket for essentials or my one novelty bag.
> It's a Kate Spade Owl bag that I pull out every summer (originally a clutch that I converted into a crossbody).
> 
> I actually completely forgot I had packed this bag with me  so I've just started using it again.
> It's quite small; it fits my phone, slim card case, keys, a small bottle of hand sanitizer and sunglasses.
> Edit: Just measured. It's 7x5 inches. Really perfect for just the essentials.
> 
> This bag is actually one of the ones I've been wanting to donate for some time, but I'm glad I still have it because it has a light patent finish which means I can wipe it down if I feel I need to (perfect given current circumstances).
> I'm certain I won't have it for much longer, but for now I'm happy to use it and enjoy a bit of whimsy. It works so well with all my casual clothing that I'm living in right now- mostly joggers or jeans with a simple tee.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone else's.
> 
> View attachment 4778793


Ha! That’s the cutest, and this a really good time to wear something that makes us smile! ❤️


----------



## SusanMargaret

jblended said:


> I like all the challenges presented thus far, but to get the ball rolling...
> 
> I have either been using my pocket for essentials or my one novelty bag.
> It's a Kate Spade Owl bag that I pull out every summer (originally a clutch that I converted into a crossbody).
> 
> I actually completely forgot I had packed this bag with me  so I've just started using it again.
> It's quite small; it fits my phone, slim card case, keys, a small bottle of hand sanitizer and sunglasses.
> Edit: Just measured. It's 7x5 inches. Really perfect for just the essentials.
> 
> This bag is actually one of the ones I've been wanting to donate for some time, but I'm glad I still have it because it has a light patent finish which means I can wipe it down if I feel I need to (perfect given current circumstances).
> I'm certain I won't have it for much longer, but for now I'm happy to use it and enjoy a bit of whimsy. It works so well with all my casual clothing that I'm living in right now- mostly joggers or jeans with a simple tee.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone else's.
> 
> View attachment 4778793


----------



## SusanMargaret

How did you convert your bag? I have a clutch that has been sitting in my closet for several years. I'd love to be able make it useful, but clutches don't work for me. Thank you.


----------



## jblended

SusanMargaret said:


> How did you convert your bag? I have a clutch that has been sitting in my closet for several years. I'd love to be able make it useful, but clutches don't work for me. Thank you.


This particular bag was easy to convert because it came with a short chain (5 inch drop) so that you can carry it by hand (you can see the chain in the second picture I posted above). I just attached a crossbody strap (from etsy) to the shorter chain to convert it.

I have another clutch that is very large and much better suited as a crossbody. I took that to a local cobbler and he stitched on d-rings to either side of the clutch, then I added a crossbody strap of my own. This worked because it was a leather clutch so attaching leather loops and d-rings was a simple task.

I also have a furry pouch that was gifted to me that I didn't know what to do with, so I converted that into a crossbody too. I bought a men's tie from H&M (for maybe $3 on sale) and asked a tailor to stitch it to the sides of the pouch, so now the tie is the strap. He reinforced the stitching for me so the bag can hold a lot of stuff, and the tie strap has never come loose. It looks very edgy.

I don't own any hard case clutches, but one option there is to place the clutch into a clear PVC crossbody bag- there are cheap options on Asos and Amazon, and high end options from the likes of Celine and Loewe. 
Make it a bag inside a bag, if you see what I mean, so that you can still see the design of the clutch but have the functionality of a crossbody.
Random web examples attached because it's hard to explain.

I hope one of those ideas works for you.


----------



## SusanMargaret

jblended said:


> This particular bag was easy to convert because it came with a short chain (5 inch drop) so that you can carry it by hand (you can see the chain in the second picture I posted above). I just attached a crossbody strap (from etsy) to the shorter chain to convert it.
> 
> I have another clutch that is very large and much better suited as a crossbody. I took that to a local cobbler and he stitched on d-rings to either side of the clutch, then I added a crossbody strap of my own. This worked because it was a leather clutch so attaching leather loops and d-rings was a simple task.
> 
> I also have a furry pouch that was gifted to me that I didn't know what to do with, so I converted that into a crossbody too. I bought a men's tie from H&M (for maybe $3 on sale) and asked a tailor to stitch it to the sides of the pouch, so now the tie is the strap. He reinforced the stitching for me so the bag can hold a lot of stuff, and the tie strap has never come loose. It looks very edgy.
> 
> I don't own any hard case clutches, but one option there is to place the clutch into a clear PVC crossbody bag- there are cheap options on Asos and Amazon, and high end options from the likes of Celine and Loewe.
> Make it a bag inside a bag, if you see what I mean, so that you can still see the design of the clutch but have the functionality of a crossbody.
> Random web examples attached because it's hard to explain.
> 
> I hope one of those ideas works for you.
> 
> View attachment 4779005
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779006
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779016


Thank you so much. Some great suggestions.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> This particular bag was easy to convert because it came with a short chain (5 inch drop) so that you can carry it by hand (you can see the chain in the second picture I posted above). I just attached a crossbody strap (from etsy) to the shorter chain to convert it.
> 
> I have another clutch that is very large and much better suited as a crossbody. I took that to a local cobbler and he stitched on d-rings to either side of the clutch, then I added a crossbody strap of my own. This worked because it was a leather clutch so attaching leather loops and d-rings was a simple task.
> 
> I also have a furry pouch that was gifted to me that I didn't know what to do with, so I converted that into a crossbody too. I bought a men's tie from H&M (for maybe $3 on sale) and asked a tailor to stitch it to the sides of the pouch, so now the tie is the strap. He reinforced the stitching for me so the bag can hold a lot of stuff, and the tie strap has never come loose. It looks very edgy.
> 
> I don't own any hard case clutches, but one option there is to place the clutch into a clear PVC crossbody bag- there are cheap options on Asos and Amazon, and high end options from the likes of Celine and Loewe.
> Make it a bag inside a bag, if you see what I mean, so that you can still see the design of the clutch but have the functionality of a crossbody.
> Random web examples attached because it's hard to explain.
> 
> I hope one of those ideas works for you.
> 
> View attachment 4779005
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779006
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779016


These are great ideas!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Since we really aren’t going anywhere much. How about a care for your bags challenge. See how many of your bags you can take and moisturize, fluff up ,or anything it might need. If you come across one and it is no longer love , list it.



Great idea! Working on bags in need of tlc is so rewarding and relaxing!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> I like all the challenges presented thus far, but to get the ball rolling...
> 
> I have either been using my pocket for essentials or my one novelty bag.
> It's a Kate Spade Owl bag that I pull out every summer (originally a clutch that I converted into a crossbody).
> 
> I actually completely forgot I had packed this bag with me  so I've just started using it again.
> It's quite small; it fits my phone, slim card case, keys, a small bottle of hand sanitizer and sunglasses.
> Edit: Just measured. It's 7x5 inches. Really perfect for just the essentials.
> 
> This bag is actually one of the ones I've been wanting to donate for some time, but I'm glad I still have it because it has a light patent finish which means I can wipe it down if I feel I need to (perfect given current circumstances).
> I'm certain I won't have it for much longer, but for now I'm happy to use it and enjoy a bit of whimsy. It works so well with all my casual clothing that I'm living in right now- mostly joggers or jeans with a simple tee.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone else's.
> 
> View attachment 4778793




That´s such a funny little bag. It makes me smile and I´m sure it makes everybody else smile, too. Perfect! Smiling faces all around!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Thank you very much.  It's surprisingly versatile and I get questions about it every time I wear it.
> I keep thinking I should let go of it, but I always end up deciding to keep it for a little longer. I have nothing else that is this casual and whimsical in my collection. It's held up really well, too. There's something very charming about it.
> 
> Attached is a better picture from the web (my own photos are always rubbish).
> Mine was defective due to missing the dangling legs so I got it at a ludicrous price (I think $30 or something close to that from the KS outlet). Otherwise it was in perfect condition, I just covered the rough edges where the legs used to attach with silicone ear bud covers and viola! Nobody can tell anything is missing.
> Also, the wings move in every direction, so it looks even cuter when you're wearing it and it's swinging its wings around as you walk.
> 
> View attachment 4778878



I actually prefer it without the legs.


----------



## Sunshine mama

jblended said:


> Thank you very much.  It's surprisingly versatile and I get questions about it every time I wear it.
> I keep thinking I should let go of it, but I always end up deciding to keep it for a little longer. I have nothing else that is this casual and whimsical in my collection. It's held up really well, too. There's something very charming about it.
> 
> Attached is a better picture from the web (my own photos are always rubbish).
> Mine was defective due to missing the dangling legs so I got it at a ludicrous price (I think $30 or something close to that from the KS outlet). Otherwise it was in perfect condition, I just covered the rough edges where the legs used to attach with silicone ear bud covers and viola! Nobody can tell anything is missing.
> Also, the wings move in every direction, so it looks even cuter when you're wearing it and it's swinging its wings around as you walk.
> 
> View attachment 4778878


I like your version more without the dangling legs!!!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Great idea! Working on bags in need of tlc is so rewarding and relaxing!


If we feel like it we can post a new picture of each bag after it has been spruced up.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> I actually prefer it without the legs.


I do to.


----------



## msd_bags

jblended said:


> I like all the challenges presented thus far, but to get the ball rolling...
> 
> I have either been using my pocket for essentials or my one novelty bag.
> It's a Kate Spade Owl bag that I pull out every summer (originally a clutch that I converted into a crossbody).
> 
> I actually completely forgot I had packed this bag with me  so I've just started using it again.
> It's quite small; it fits my phone, slim card case, keys, a small bottle of hand sanitizer and sunglasses.
> Edit: Just measured. It's 7x5 inches. Really perfect for just the essentials.
> 
> This bag is actually one of the ones I've been wanting to donate for some time, but I'm glad I still have it because it has a light patent finish which means I can wipe it down if I feel I need to (perfect given current circumstances).
> I'm certain I won't have it for much longer, but for now I'm happy to use it and enjoy a bit of whimsy. It works so well with all my casual clothing that I'm living in right now- mostly joggers or jeans with a simple tee.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone else's.
> 
> View attachment 4778793


Really cute!! I also prefer without the dangling legs.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> What is everyone reading at the Moment? I am reading Where the Crawdad’s Sing by Delia Owens.


I read that last year, and adored it. So then I got it as an audio book, and I found that it dragged. Maybe because I knew the story? Though I haven't found this to be true for other audio books. I might just be grouchy. 

I'm reading Michael Connolly's "The Scarecrow," which is the second in a 3-part series about a newspaper reporter named Jack McEvoy. The first in the series was called "The Poet," and I read it years & years ago. Enjoying it much, but it is pretty dark. There's a new Daniel Silva book coming out next week and I'm thinking about getting it.


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> I'm about to pick up my first book in months! The Code of the Woosters, by P.G. Wodehouse. A favourite since my teen years and it cracks me up every time I re-read it.
> I've not read Where the Crawdad's Sing but have heard it's excellent. Will definitely need to order it.


Nothing like curling up with Jeeves & Bertie when things are grim!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Or show us what you're actually taking to the grocery or on a walk, even if it's just a card case and your phone… Or, in my case - a side view of your pocket - which is what I took into the grocery yesterday. That would be hilarious… *"I thought this was the PURSE Forum… why all the pictures of pockets?"*


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> I like all the challenges presented thus far, but to get the ball rolling...
> 
> I have either been using my pocket for essentials or my one novelty bag.
> It's a Kate Spade Owl bag that I pull out every summer (originally a clutch that I converted into a crossbody).
> 
> I actually completely forgot I had packed this bag with me  so I've just started using it again.
> It's quite small; it fits my phone, slim card case, keys, a small bottle of hand sanitizer and sunglasses.
> Edit: Just measured. It's 7x5 inches. Really perfect for just the essentials.
> 
> This bag is actually one of the ones I've been wanting to donate for some time, but I'm glad I still have it because it has a light patent finish which means I can wipe it down if I feel I need to (perfect given current circumstances).
> I'm certain I won't have it for much longer, but for now I'm happy to use it and enjoy a bit of whimsy. It works so well with all my casual clothing that I'm living in right now- mostly joggers or jeans with a simple tee.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone else's.
> 
> View attachment 4778793


Your owl bag is a treat!


----------



## jblended

Never thought that old owl would get so much love! Thanks all! 
What's everyone else carrying these days?


----------



## Cookiefiend

jblended said:


> Never thought that old owl would get so much love! Thanks all!
> What's everyone else carrying these days?


Just a trip to the butcher today, then to the post office - so I just had my mask, car keys, sunglasses and card case... no pocket in my dress so I can’t treat you a pocket pic!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Just a trip to the butcher today, then to the post office - so I just had my mask, car keys, sunglasses and card case... no pocket in my dress so I can’t treat you a pocket pic!
> View attachment 4779992


Cute mask and card case!


----------



## jblended

Cookiefiend said:


> Just a trip to the butcher today, then to the post office - so I just had my mask, car keys, sunglasses and card case... no pocket in my dress so I can’t treat you a pocket pic!



Those ear loops on the mask look super comfy. Very nice!


----------



## jblended

An unexpected reveal! My neighbour mailed my quarantine purchases to my mum whilst I was in hospital and they just arrived. I found my mum had dropped them off for me this morning. Was quite a surprise, I had no idea she'd sent them! 

I love, love, love the Hammitt. It's the white bag with the red zipper in the photos attached.
It's different from my other Hammitt bags in colour, size, shape, leather and also in hardware, so it really adds something to my collection.
My two Tony bags are in gunmetal and shiny gold hardware, so I'm glad this Nash bag has brushed gold hw so they're all different. I'll add one in silver hardware at some point in the future, I'm sure. The Nash is also a pebbled leather whereas my other two are smooth.
My Hammitt collection feels complete now and I'm really glad I got this bag before this colourway was discontinued.

The Aimee Kestenberg bag is not for me. At all. 
I know the picture isn't the best angle but it's the only one where you can see some iridescence to the bag. All the colour is on the bottom of the bag and doesn't show up easily in person or on camera.
It is, in fact, quilted suede. It's a very light grey and almost looks like a _dirty white_ instead of nice grey- why?!?!
The design of the bag is really functional: external slip pocket, large main compartment, 3 internal slip pockets and a full zippered pocket (all these go the whole length of the bag). Very practical.
It's okay but _way _overpriced at $100. Especially since the Hammitt was the same price but the leather feels like great quality in comparison.
The scuffs on the back are noticeable, but they don't show up clearly in my pics.
The suede feels really cheap and they've used cardboard as the internal backing for the slip pockets!! That cardboard is the deal breaker for me. No bueno.
Ok, honestly, I hate it.  It looks nice but it feels very cheap. I'm surprised the brand has such rave reviews everywhere! It's not the quality I was expecting from a contemporary brand, but perhaps I've been spoiled by Coach and Hammitt. 


It feels like a young person's bag so I just showed it to my friend's 13 year old daughter over a video call and she wants it! It will be her first real leather bag and she loved the glittery/ mildly iridescent colour. She doesn't care about the scuffs at all, either. So, off it's going in the post tomorrow. I don't think I'd ever try the brand again, no matter how many more positive reviews I see or awards they win. But I'm glad this bag has found a home so easily and will be appreciated and used.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> An unexpected reveal! My neighbour mailed my quarantine purchases to my mum whilst I was in hospital and they just arrived. I found my mum had dropped them off for me this morning. Was quite a surprise, I had no idea she'd sent them!
> 
> I love, love, love the Hammitt. It's the white bag with the red zipper in the photos attached.
> It's different from my other Hammitt bags in colour, size, shape, leather and also in hardware, so it really adds something to my collection.
> My two Tony bags are in gunmetal and shiny gold hardware, so I'm glad this Nash bag has brushed gold hw so they're all different. I'll add one in silver hardware at some point in the future, I'm sure. The Nash is also a pebbled leather whereas my other two are smooth.
> My Hammitt collection feels complete now and I'm really glad I got this bag before this colourway was discontinued.
> 
> The Aimee Kestenberg bag is not for me. At all.
> I know the picture isn't the best angle but it's the only one where you can see some iridescence to the bag. All the colour is on the bottom of the bag and doesn't show up easily in person or on camera.
> It is, in fact, quilted suede. It's a very light grey and almost looks like a _dirty white_ instead of nice grey- why?!?!
> The design of the bag is really functional: external slip pocket, large main compartment, 3 internal slip pockets and a full zippered pocket (all these go the whole length of the bag). Very practical.
> It's okay but _way _overpriced at $100. Especially since the Hammitt was the same price but the leather feels like great quality in comparison.
> The scuffs on the back are noticeable, but they don't show up clearly in my pics.
> The suede feels really cheap and they've used cardboard as the internal backing for the slip pockets!! That cardboard is the deal breaker for me. No bueno.
> Ok, honestly, I hate it.  It looks nice but it feels very cheap. I'm surprised the brand has such rave reviews everywhere! It's not the quality I was expecting from a contemporary brand, but perhaps I've been spoiled by Coach and Hammitt.
> 
> 
> It feels like a young person's bag so I just showed it to my friend's 13 year old daughter over a video call and she wants it! It will be her first real leather bag and she loved the glittery/ mildly iridescent colour. She doesn't care about the scuffs at all, either. So, off it's going in the post tomorrow. I don't think I'd ever try the brand again, no matter how many more positive reviews I see or awards they win. But I'm glad this bag has found a home so easily and will be appreciated and used.
> 
> View attachment 4780419
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780421


The leather on the Hammitt looks lovely. I know I'll end up with one of these in my collection sooner or later. I'm sorry about the Aimee Kesterberg. It's so hard to tell quality online. I'm glad you found someone who will be happy with it. 

When are you heading home?


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> The leather on the Hammitt looks lovely. I know I'll end up with one of these in my collection sooner or later. I'm sorry about the Aimee Kesterberg. It's so hard to tell quality online. I'm glad you found someone who will be happy with it.
> 
> When are you heading home?


I thought for sure I could tempt you in that last hammitt sale, but I was the one who ended up buying! 

The crazy thing is that AK has a bunch of awards for innovative designs and so many positive reviews everywhere. I'm not hard to please but I don't understand how. The pieces of cardboard used for structure are not right at all- you can literally feel the ridges of the cardboard through the lining. I've never seen that in a bag before.
I suppose everyone's taste is different and it's just not for me. I'm just glad I have someone I can readily gift it to. She seemed really excited to get it. 

Still waiting on when I can go home. The borders are open but there are limited seats on each flight (operating at 30% capacity I believe), so I'm on a waiting list for the next available seat.
I'm happy with a slight delay because I'll be able to see my mum properly from tomorrow onwards (14 days since discharge, 16 days since first negative covid result).
I'd like a few days by her side before I leave.

Edit to add: I've just noticed that all the edges on the sides of the AK bag are unfinished and frayed as well.  Noticed as I was packing it up to mail it. Yeah, not a fan of this brand at all.
Gah. I'm going to have to call my friend at a more reasonable hour and let her know. I doubt her daughter will notice anything like that but my friend might, so I'd rather be upfront about everything I noticed before they receive it. I'm sure it won't be an issue to her 13 year old; to her it's a pretty gift, lol.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I read that last year, and adored it. So then I got it as an audio book, and I found that it dragged. Maybe because I knew the story? Though I haven't found this to be true for other audio books. I might just be grouchy.
> 
> I'm reading Michael Connolly's "The Scarecrow," which is the second in a 3-part series about a newspaper reporter named Jack McEvoy. The first in the series was called "The Poet," and I read it years & years ago. Enjoying it much, but it is pretty dark. There's a new Daniel Silva book coming out next week and I'm thinking about getting it.


I read it because my aunt in Germany read it and loved it and wanted to discuss it. I thought it was good bud a bit to descriptive and repetitive. I also was not a fan of the ending. I guess I seem a bit harsh as I am not a writer and could not have done a better job.


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> An unexpected reveal! My neighbour mailed my quarantine purchases to my mum whilst I was in hospital and they just arrived. I found my mum had dropped them off for me this morning. Was quite a surprise, I had no idea she'd sent them!
> 
> I love, love, love the Hammitt. It's the white bag with the red zipper in the photos attached.
> It's different from my other Hammitt bags in colour, size, shape, leather and also in hardware, so it really adds something to my collection.
> My two Tony bags are in gunmetal and shiny gold hardware, so I'm glad this Nash bag has brushed gold hw so they're all different. I'll add one in silver hardware at some point in the future, I'm sure. The Nash is also a pebbled leather whereas my other two are smooth.
> My Hammitt collection feels complete now and I'm really glad I got this bag before this colourway was discontinued.
> 
> The Aimee Kestenberg bag is not for me. At all.
> I know the picture isn't the best angle but it's the only one where you can see some iridescence to the bag. All the colour is on the bottom of the bag and doesn't show up easily in person or on camera.
> It is, in fact, quilted suede. It's a very light grey and almost looks like a _dirty white_ instead of nice grey- why?!?!
> The design of the bag is really functional: external slip pocket, large main compartment, 3 internal slip pockets and a full zippered pocket (all these go the whole length of the bag). Very practical.
> It's okay but _way _overpriced at $100. Especially since the Hammitt was the same price but the leather feels like great quality in comparison.
> The scuffs on the back are noticeable, but they don't show up clearly in my pics.
> The suede feels really cheap and they've used cardboard as the internal backing for the slip pockets!! That cardboard is the deal breaker for me. No bueno.
> Ok, honestly, I hate it.  It looks nice but it feels very cheap. I'm surprised the brand has such rave reviews everywhere! It's not the quality I was expecting from a contemporary brand, but perhaps I've been spoiled by Coach and Hammitt.
> 
> 
> It feels like a young person's bag so I just showed it to my friend's 13 year old daughter over a video call and she wants it! It will be her first real leather bag and she loved the glittery/ mildly iridescent colour. She doesn't care about the scuffs at all, either. So, off it's going in the post tomorrow. I don't think I'd ever try the brand again, no matter how many more positive reviews I see or awards they win. But I'm glad this bag has found a home so easily and will be appreciated and used.
> 
> View attachment 4780419
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780421


The hammitt is gorgeous! I love mine and want one the next size up. I am sure the young girl will love her bag. That is very generous of you and once it is out of your site you won't have to get frustrated every time you see it.


----------



## msd_bags

jblended said:


> An unexpected reveal! My neighbour mailed my quarantine purchases to my mum whilst I was in hospital and they just arrived. I found my mum had dropped them off for me this morning. Was quite a surprise, I had no idea she'd sent them!
> 
> I love, love, love the Hammitt. It's the white bag with the red zipper in the photos attached.
> It's different from my other Hammitt bags in colour, size, shape, leather and also in hardware, so it really adds something to my collection.
> My two Tony bags are in gunmetal and shiny gold hardware, so I'm glad this Nash bag has brushed gold hw so they're all different. I'll add one in silver hardware at some point in the future, I'm sure. The Nash is also a pebbled leather whereas my other two are smooth.
> My Hammitt collection feels complete now and I'm really glad I got this bag before this colourway was discontinued.
> 
> The Aimee Kestenberg bag is not for me. At all.
> I know the picture isn't the best angle but it's the only one where you can see some iridescence to the bag. All the colour is on the bottom of the bag and doesn't show up easily in person or on camera.
> It is, in fact, quilted suede. It's a very light grey and almost looks like a _dirty white_ instead of nice grey- why?!?!
> The design of the bag is really functional: external slip pocket, large main compartment, 3 internal slip pockets and a full zippered pocket (all these go the whole length of the bag). Very practical.
> It's okay but _way _overpriced at $100. Especially since the Hammitt was the same price but the leather feels like great quality in comparison.
> The scuffs on the back are noticeable, but they don't show up clearly in my pics.
> The suede feels really cheap and they've used cardboard as the internal backing for the slip pockets!! That cardboard is the deal breaker for me. No bueno.
> Ok, honestly, I hate it.  It looks nice but it feels very cheap. I'm surprised the brand has such rave reviews everywhere! It's not the quality I was expecting from a contemporary brand, but perhaps I've been spoiled by Coach and Hammitt.
> 
> 
> It feels like a young person's bag so I just showed it to my friend's 13 year old daughter over a video call and she wants it! It will be her first real leather bag and she loved the glittery/ mildly iridescent colour. She doesn't care about the scuffs at all, either. So, off it's going in the post tomorrow. I don't think I'd ever try the brand again, no matter how many more positive reviews I see or awards they win. But I'm glad this bag has found a home so easily and will be appreciated and used.
> 
> View attachment 4780419
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780421


What a sweet gesture by your neighbor!!

The Hammitt is lovely!  But I’m sorry about AK.  I can’t place where else I’ve seen/heard of that brand.

Wow, it’s nice that you get to spend a bit more time with your mom.


----------



## dcooney4

How is the best way to sell a bag that has a slight flaw? I have a tote I love but has two nicks in the trim around the top of the tote. I photographed them and circled them. The bag besides that is pristine and stain free. Do I mention that or do I just let the photos speak for them selves with the exception of the nicks. It retailed at 650.00 and I have it listed at 295.00 . Any suggestions on how to sell a bag with issues is welcome.


----------



## msd_bags

I went to the office today.  And since my route is just home-office parking-office cubicle-office parking-home, I felt it was safe to bring a nice bag.  
My new Saint Laurent bag, with a Mautto strap.


This is her first outing!  How I wish I could carry her more!


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> How is the best way to sell a bag that has a slight flaw? I have a tote I love but has two nicks in the trim around the top of the tote. I photographed them and circled them. The bag besides that is pristine and stain free. Do I mention that or do I just let the photos speak for them selves with the exception of the nicks. It retailed at 650.00 and I have it listed at 295.00 . Any suggestions on how to sell a bag with issues is welcome.


When I was still selling bags on ebay, I would mention and photograph all flaws so that a potential buyer is fully aware of what he/she would be getting if ever.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I went to the office today.  And since my route is just home-office parking-office cubicle-office parking-home, I felt it was safe to bring a nice bag.
> My new Saint Laurent bag, with a Mautto strap.
> View attachment 4780602
> 
> This is her first outing!  How I wish I could carry her more!


Your stunning bag looks like she is smiling.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> When I was still selling bags on ebay, I would mention and photograph all flaws so that a potential buyer is fully aware of what he/she would be getting if ever.


I did that and even circled it. Do I mention that is pristine other than that or just let the pictures tell the story?


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> I did that and even circled it. Do I mention that is pristine other than that or just let the pictures tell the story?


My view is that you still have to state/describe  the condition, and not just rely on pics.
And wow, now that you pointed it out, I see the smile on my bag!


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> I love mine and want one the next size up.


DO IT! 
But really, you should, the next size up in the Tony is very functional. The back slip pocket is much deeper; I can fit my phone and sunglasses in there together. Also, that size has rivets all along the strap which the smaller size doesn't.
If you're looking at other larger bags from them, I would suggest you check measurements carefully. Some of them seem small but are actually massive (the Montana drowned me when I tried it on in store!).
There should be a sale around the corner; I think in August. I'll post if I get the actual date.



msd_bags said:


> My new Saint Laurent bag, with a Mautto strap.


Speechless! It's stunning! 
So glad you got a chance to use it. Hopefully you'll be able to take it out more.


msd_bags said:


> My view is that you still have to state/describe the condition, and not just rely on pics.


Seconded, no harm in stating clearly that it's pristine otherwise. It will also stop people from messaging you endlessly to ask about the condition.


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> Cute mask and card case!


Thank you!


jblended said:


> Those ear loops on the mask look super comfy. Very nice!


Thanks - the ear loops are a little snug - after each wash and dry, I put the ear loops over a can of tomatoes to try and stretch them more… anyone else with weird things in their laundry room? No? Just me?  


jblended said:


> An unexpected reveal! My neighbour mailed my quarantine purchases to my mum whilst I was in hospital and they just arrived. I found my mum had dropped them off for me this morning. Was quite a surprise, I had no idea she'd sent them!
> 
> I love, love, love the Hammitt. It's the white bag with the red zipper in the photos attached.
> It's different from my other Hammitt bags in colour, size, shape, leather and also in hardware, so it really adds something to my collection.
> My two Tony bags are in gunmetal and shiny gold hardware, so I'm glad this Nash bag has brushed gold hw so they're all different. I'll add one in silver hardware at some point in the future, I'm sure. The Nash is also a pebbled leather whereas my other two are smooth.
> My Hammitt collection feels complete now and I'm really glad I got this bag before this colourway was discontinued.
> 
> The Aimee Kestenberg bag is not for me. At all.
> I know the picture isn't the best angle but it's the only one where you can see some iridescence to the bag. All the colour is on the bottom of the bag and doesn't show up easily in person or on camera.
> It is, in fact, quilted suede. It's a very light grey and almost looks like a _dirty white_ instead of nice grey- why?!?!
> The design of the bag is really functional: external slip pocket, large main compartment, 3 internal slip pockets and a full zippered pocket (all these go the whole length of the bag). Very practical.
> It's okay but _way _overpriced at $100. Especially since the Hammitt was the same price but the leather feels like great quality in comparison.
> The scuffs on the back are noticeable, but they don't show up clearly in my pics.
> The suede feels really cheap and they've used cardboard as the internal backing for the slip pockets!! That cardboard is the deal breaker for me. No bueno.
> Ok, honestly, I hate it.  It looks nice but it feels very cheap. I'm surprised the brand has such rave reviews everywhere! It's not the quality I was expecting from a contemporary brand, but perhaps I've been spoiled by Coach and Hammitt.
> 
> 
> It feels like a young person's bag so I just showed it to my friend's 13 year old daughter over a video call and she wants it! It will be her first real leather bag and she loved the glittery/ mildly iridescent colour. She doesn't care about the scuffs at all, either. So, off it's going in the post tomorrow. I don't think I'd ever try the brand again, no matter how many more positive reviews I see or awards they win. But I'm glad this bag has found a home so easily and will be appreciated and used.
> 
> View attachment 4780419
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780421


The Hammit is darling! I love that red zipper and gold studs! 
What a disappointment on the AK though… I'm glad you are able to give it to someone who is excited! 


msd_bags said:


> I went to the office today.  And since my route is just home-office parking-office cubicle-office parking-home, I felt it was safe to bring a nice bag.
> My new Saint Laurent bag, with a Mautto strap.
> View attachment 4780602
> 
> This is her first outing!  How I wish I could carry her more!


BEE-utiful bag, love the strap too! 


dcooney4 said:


> I did that and even circled it. Do I mention that is pristine other than that or just let the pictures tell the story?


I would mention it… if you don't someone will say "You didn't tell me there was any damage!", and even if the damage is in the photos, eBay or Poshmark will allow the buyer to return it.


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> DO IT!
> But really, you should, the next size up in the Tony is very functional. The back slip pocket is much deeper; I can fit my phone and sunglasses in there together. Also, that size has rivets all along the strap which the smaller size doesn't.
> If you're looking at other larger bags from them, I would suggest you check measurements carefully. Some of them seem small but are actually massive (the Montana drowned me when I tried it on in store!).
> There should be a sale around the corner; I think in August. I'll post if I get the actual date.
> 
> 
> Speechless! It's stunning!
> So glad you got a chance to use it. Hopefully you'll be able to take it out more.
> 
> Seconded, no harm in stating clearly that it's pristine otherwise. It will also stop people from messaging you endlessly to ask about the condition.


Thanks ! I would prefer to buy on sale.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Thanks - the ear loops are a little snug - after each wash and dry, I put the ear loops over a can of tomatoes to try and stretch them more… anyone else with weird things in their laundry room? No? Just me?
> 
> The Hammit is darling! I love that red zipper and gold studs!
> What a disappointment on the AK though… I'm glad you are able to give it to someone who is excited!
> 
> BEE-utiful bag, love the strap too!
> 
> I would mention it… if you don't someone will say "You didn't tell me there was any damage!", and even if the damage is in the photos, eBay or Poshmark will allow the buyer to return it.


Oh I did mention the damage what I did not state was that it is stain free.


----------



## Cookiefiend

At the office today with my Vibrato Picotin and the tote bag I made from two H scarves. I don’t usually need 2 bags, but I cleared the top of DH’s desk yesterday and had things to shred! (reports and statements that were more than 4 years old!)


----------



## Kimbashop

jblended said:


> An unexpected reveal! My neighbour mailed my quarantine purchases to my mum whilst I was in hospital and they just arrived. I found my mum had dropped them off for me this morning. Was quite a surprise, I had no idea she'd sent them!
> 
> I love, love, love the Hammitt. It's the white bag with the red zipper in the photos attached.
> It's different from my other Hammitt bags in colour, size, shape, leather and also in hardware, so it really adds something to my collection.
> My two Tony bags are in gunmetal and shiny gold hardware, so I'm glad this Nash bag has brushed gold hw so they're all different. I'll add one in silver hardware at some point in the future, I'm sure. The Nash is also a pebbled leather whereas my other two are smooth.
> My Hammitt collection feels complete now and I'm really glad I got this bag before this colourway was discontinued.
> 
> The Aimee Kestenberg bag is not for me. At all.
> I know the picture isn't the best angle but it's the only one where you can see some iridescence to the bag. All the colour is on the bottom of the bag and doesn't show up easily in person or on camera.
> It is, in fact, quilted suede. It's a very light grey and almost looks like a _dirty white_ instead of nice grey- why?!?!
> The design of the bag is really functional: external slip pocket, large main compartment, 3 internal slip pockets and a full zippered pocket (all these go the whole length of the bag). Very practical.
> It's okay but _way _overpriced at $100. Especially since the Hammitt was the same price but the leather feels like great quality in comparison.
> The scuffs on the back are noticeable, but they don't show up clearly in my pics.
> The suede feels really cheap and they've used cardboard as the internal backing for the slip pockets!! That cardboard is the deal breaker for me. No bueno.
> Ok, honestly, I hate it.  It looks nice but it feels very cheap. I'm surprised the brand has such rave reviews everywhere! It's not the quality I was expecting from a contemporary brand, but perhaps I've been spoiled by Coach and Hammitt.
> 
> 
> It feels like a young person's bag so I just showed it to my friend's 13 year old daughter over a video call and she wants it! It will be her first real leather bag and she loved the glittery/ mildly iridescent colour. She doesn't care about the scuffs at all, either. So, off it's going in the post tomorrow. I don't think I'd ever try the brand again, no matter how many more positive reviews I see or awards they win. But I'm glad this bag has found a home so easily and will be appreciated and used.
> 
> View attachment 4780419
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780421


Hope you are doing well these days! Your Hammitt is lovely. I really like their bags.


----------



## Kimbashop

Cookiefiend said:


> At the office today with my Vibrato Picotin and the tote bag I made from two H scarves. I don’t usually need 2 bags, but I cleared the top of DH’s desk yesterday and had things to shred! (reports and statements that were more than 4 years old!)
> View attachment 4780805


I've never seen a vibrato Picotin. Such beautiful craftsmanship. I love how you styled it.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Kimbashop said:


> I've never seen a vibrato Picotin. Such beautiful craftsmanship. I love how you styled it.


Thank you! 
I did a bag spill this year, it's post #1320 if you care to peek.  
It's a darling bag, I just love it. I am on the search for another... I've heard tales of a bright pink Vibrato Pico with a bright green leather interior!


----------



## dcooney4

Here are the Micro Suttons without the crossbody straps as promised. Straps are all their bags.


----------



## baghabitz34

dcooney4 said:


> What is everyone reading at the Moment? I am reading Where the Crawdad’s Sing by Delia Owens.


I’m reading Hillbilly Elegy by J.D. Vance


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Here are the Micro Suttons without the crossbody straps as promised. Straps are all their bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781032


Your MZ Wallace collection has grown!  Such cutesies!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> Here are the Micro Suttons without the crossbody straps as promised. Straps are all their bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781032


You know I love these - such a great lil bag!


----------



## baghabitz34

June 2020 Stats:
1 bag in, 0 bags out
2 SLGs in, 1 SLG out.


	

		
			
		

		
	
I’ve been interested in the LV Kirigami, but don’t know if I’d use them enough to justify the cost. A Youtuber unboxed these - a dupe at a tenth the price. So I will try & see what utility I get from these.
2 pairs of shoes in, 0 out. In the midst of a heat wave, needed some sandals.
Most important purchase - a comfy office chair since I am on long term work from home.
I used 10 different bags in June.


----------



## muchstuff

baghabitz34 said:


> I’m reading Hillbilly Elegy by J.D. Vance


I read that, interesting book.


----------



## msd_bags

baghabitz34 said:


> June 2020 Stats:
> 1 bag in, 0 bags out
> 2 SLGs in, 1 SLG out.
> View attachment 4781175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been interested in the LV Kirigami, but don’t know if I’d use them enough to justify the cost. A Youtuber unboxed these - a dupe at a tenth the price. So I will try & see what utility I get from these.
> 2 pairs of shoes in, 0 out. In the midst of a heat wave, needed some sandals.
> Most important purchase - a comfy office chair since I am on long term work from home.
> I used 10 different bags in June.


These kirigami dupes look great!! They don’t have to cost much to look nice and be functional, right?!
And I totally get buying an office chair at this time.


----------



## jblended

Cookiefiend said:


> Thanks - the ear loops are a little snug - after each wash and dry, I put the ear loops over a can of tomatoes to try and stretch them more… anyone else with weird things in their laundry room? No? Just me?



That's a great idea!
I have just ordered masks that have ties around the head and neck because the ear loops are always painful.


dcooney4 said:


> Thanks ! I would prefer to buy on sale.


Sure thing. I have an SA friend who texts me when she hears of sales, so I'll be sure to post.


Cookiefiend said:


> At the office today with my Vibrato Picotin and the tote bag I made from two H scarves.


That Picotin; that's the good stuff right there. 


Kimbashop said:


> Hope you are doing well these days! Your Hammitt is lovely. I really like their bags.


Getting better each day, thank you. 


baghabitz34 said:


> I used 10 different bags in June.


Impressive! 
It's so nice to see people rotating their bags still, both on this thread and others. At the start of SIP nobody was able to use them at all, but now we've adapted and I think it lifts the spirits a little bit.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> That's a great idea!
> I have just ordered masks that have ties around the head and neck because the ear loops are always painful.
> 
> Sure thing. I have an SA friend who texts me when she hears of sales, so I'll be sure to post.
> 
> That Picotin; that's the good stuff right there.
> 
> Getting better each day, thank you.
> 
> Impressive!
> It's so nice to see people rotating their bags still, both on this thread and others. At the start of SIP nobody was able to use them at all, but now we've adapted and I think it lifts the spirits a little bit.


I made my husband a mask that tied around his head but he claimed he couldn't reach behind his head to tie it. I made me one that has elastic that goes around the head rather the ears. I really like that one. It is very comfortable and I can leave it around my neck when I don't need it.


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> I made my husband a mask that tied around his head but he claimed he couldn't reach behind his head to tie it. I made me one that has elastic that goes around the head rather the ears. I really like that one. It is very comfortable and I can leave it around my neck when I don't need it.


The things men say! 
I love that head elastic idea. Secure and comfortable. 

These are the masks I just ordered:





						This item is unavailable - Etsy
					

Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.




					www.etsy.com
				



They've got a polypropylene filter stitched in, as well as an additional filter pocket if you want to add another filter. Seeing it again, I think it's an elastic band for the head, not a tie, with a toggle to fit to size.
Expensive for masks, but an in-built filter for when I can't get surgical masks makes me feel more secure. My doctor called specifically to inform me that with my pre-existing conditions, I'm very likely to catch covid again, so I'm doing my best not to expose myself or others. It's really hard work.

Oh and up until now I've been using these:





						This item is unavailable - Etsy
					

Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.




					www.etsy.com
				



Same thing with the polypropylene layer stitched to the mask, but the new ones I just ordered have an extra cotton layer.
These are comfy and breathable, and secure around my whole face (no gaps anywhere). I really love using them. Though I wish they offered colours.

Both shops operating from hot spots, so the masks get washed twice (boiling water, then machine was) before first use. After that I just launder with my clothing.
Sorry for all the unsolicited info... *ducks out of thread*


----------



## Cookiefiend

jblended said:


> The things men say!
> I love that head elastic idea. Secure and comfortable.
> 
> These are the masks I just ordered:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This item is unavailable - Etsy
> 
> 
> Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've got a polypropylene filter stitched in, as well as an additional filter pocket if you want to add another filter. Seeing it again, I think it's an elastic band for the head, not a tie, with a toggle to fit to size.
> Expensive for masks, but an in-built filter for when I can't get surgical masks makes me feel more secure. My doctor called specifically to inform me that with my pre-existing conditions, I'm very likely to catch covid again, so I'm doing my best not to expose myself or others. It's really hard work.
> 
> Oh and up until now I've been using these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This item is unavailable - Etsy
> 
> 
> Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing with the polypropylene layer stitched to the mask, but the new ones I just ordered have an extra cotton layer.
> These are comfy and breathable, and secure around my whole face (no gaps anywhere). I really love using them. Though I wish they offered colours.
> 
> Both shops operating from hot spots, so the masks get washed twice (boiling water, then machine was) before first use. After that I just launder with my clothing.
> Sorry for all the unsolicited info... *ducks out of thread*


Honestly, I appreciate the time you’re taking to give this information to us. You have first hand experience and that is invaluable. There are so many mask, and I often don’t know what will really work. I bought some white cotton ones - several - and my DH won’t wear them because he says they look like underwear (they are made by Hanes so he has a point), but they fit his face - maybe I should dye them black! They are too big for me, but I have one of those ear-saver things, and that helps. I can't keep the ones that tie on the back Of the head, or have elastic that goes around the back of the head ON my head - they slide right down my hair. So it has to go around my ears.


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> At the office today with my Vibrato Picotin and the tote bag I made from two H scarves. I don’t usually need 2 bags, but I cleared the top of DH’s desk yesterday and had things to shred! (reports and statements that were more than 4 years old!)
> View attachment 4780805


That pico is so cute. Vibrato is much cooler than I used to think. These colors are great.


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you!
> I did a bag spill this year, it's post #1320 if you care to peek.
> It's a darling bag, I just love it. I am on the search for another... I've heard tales of a bright pink Vibrato Pico with a bright green leather interior!


Oh - vibrato bags have interesting linings? What material?


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Honestly, I appreciate the time you’re taking to give this information to us. You have first hand experience and that is invaluable. There are so many mask, and I often don’t know what will really work. I bought some white cotton ones - several - and my DH won’t wear them because he says they look like underwear (they are made by Hanes so he has a point), but they fit his face - maybe I should dye them black! They are too big for me, but I have one of those ear-saver things, and that helps. I can't keep the ones that tie on the back Of the head, or have elastic that goes around the back of the head ON my head - they slide right down my hair. So it has to go around my ears.


Why not give DH some markers and let him write slogans on them!


----------



## jblended

Cookiefiend said:


> Honestly, I appreciate the time you’re taking to give this information to us. You have first hand experience and that is invaluable.


Very kind of you to say and it means a great deal to me, thank you. One of my life's goals is to be generous- with money, sure, but also with time, patience and, most importantly, knowledge. What good is having information if you're hoarding it?
It's easy to share on here, where everybody is always so generous with info and helping everyone else out, but it does mean that I often start rambling.
I hate to think I'm intruding on the fun in the thread, particularly since I used to lurk without posting and have made rather a noisy entrance! 

I should note that my advice on masks isn't any more helpful than anything Google will throw at you; there's so much we don't know about covid.
Also, I am the one who caught it whilst following every guideline, so I did something wrong along the way. 
But as the information and options are overwhelming, I eventually came to understanding that: 2 layers of cotton+ PP lining+ close fit to face is the best we can do. Anything beyond that and you won't be able to breathe, lol!

Edit: I did hear from a friend in Thailand today that KN95 masks (the Chinese version of N95) are being produced in massive quantities and will be sent out globally. I think they'll be available to the general population soon, so that's promising. They're the easiest to breathe through, and if the front line can rely on them, then they're certainly the safest bet we've got.

I hadn't thought of the head elastic slipping down my hair. Thanks for the head's up. 


momasaurus said:


> Why not give DH some markers and let him write slogans on them!


There's an idea! Love that!


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> Oh - vibrato bags have interesting linings? What material?


It’s a wonderful leather, I think it’s Swift but I’m not sure. It’s marvelously soft and smooth. ❤


----------



## msd_bags

jblended said:


> Very kind of you to say and it means a great deal to me, thank you. One of my life's goals is to be generous- with money, sure, but also with time, patience and, most importantly, knowledge. What good is having information if you're hoarding it?
> It's easy to share on here, where everybody is always so generous with info and helping everyone else out, but it does mean that I often start rambling.
> I hate to think I'm intruding on the fun in the thread, particularly since I used to lurk without posting and have made rather a noisy entrance!
> 
> I should note that my advice on masks isn't any more helpful than anything Google will throw at you; there's so much we don't know about covid.
> Also, I am the one who caught it whilst following every guideline, so I did something wrong along the way.
> But as the information and options are overwhelming, I eventually came to understanding that: 2 layers of cotton+ PP lining+ close fit to face is the best we can do. Anything beyond that and you won't be able to breathe, lol!
> 
> Edit: I did hear from a friend in Thailand today that KN95 masks (the Chinese version of N95) are being produced in massive quantities and will be sent out globally. I think they'll be available to the general population soon, so that's promising. They're the easiest to breathe through, and if the front line can rely on them, then they're certainly the safest bet we've got.
> 
> I hadn't thought of the head elastic slipping down my hair. Thanks for the head's up.
> 
> There's an idea! Love that!


I have bought several types of mask - various cloth masks and the ‘ more serious’ ones like 3-ply medical type masks and then N95 and kn95.  The most comfortable for me are the medical masks.  I have several in stock so I’m good.  On the other hand, I wore the kn95 for a few hours and my ears hurt! Pain lasted for several days.  I try new ones but almost always, I go back to the medical type.


----------



## keodi

dcooney4 said:


> Here are the Micro Suttons without the crossbody straps as promised. Straps are all their bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781032



I love these! my favourite is the animal print!

June 2020 Stats:
[QUOTE="baghabitz34, post: 33908789, member: 639092"
1 bag in, 0 bags out
2 SLGs in, 1 SLG out.
View attachment 4781175

	

		
			
		

		
	
I’ve been interested in the LV Kirigami, but don’t know if I’d use them enough to justify the cost. A Youtuber unboxed these - a dupe at a tenth the price. So I will try & see what utility I get from these.
2 pairs of shoes in, 0 out. In the midst of a heat wave, needed some sandals.
Most important purchase - a comfy office chair since I am on long term work from home.
I used 10 different bags in June.
[/QUOTE]
I like these!


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> The things men say!
> I love that head elastic idea. Secure and comfortable.
> 
> These are the masks I just ordered:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This item is unavailable - Etsy
> 
> 
> Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've got a polypropylene filter stitched in, as well as an additional filter pocket if you want to add another filter. Seeing it again, I think it's an elastic band for the head, not a tie, with a toggle to fit to size.
> Expensive for masks, but an in-built filter for when I can't get surgical masks makes me feel more secure. My doctor called specifically to inform me that with my pre-existing conditions, I'm very likely to catch covid again, so I'm doing my best not to expose myself or others. It's really hard work.
> 
> Oh and up until now I've been using these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This item is unavailable - Etsy
> 
> 
> Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing with the polypropylene layer stitched to the mask, but the new ones I just ordered have an extra cotton layer.
> These are comfy and breathable, and secure around my whole face (no gaps anywhere). I really love using them. Though I wish they offered colours.
> 
> Both shops operating from hot spots, so the masks get washed twice (boiling water, then machine was) before first use. After that I just launder with my clothing.
> Sorry for all the unsolicited info... *ducks out of thread*


Those top masks look great. It looks like there are prints too in another listing.


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> Honestly, I appreciate the time you’re taking to give this information to us. You have first hand experience and that is invaluable. There are so many mask, and I often don’t know what will really work. I bought some white cotton ones - several - and my DH won’t wear them because he says they look like underwear (they are made by Hanes so he has a point), but they fit his face - maybe I should dye them black! They are too big for me, but I have one of those ear-saver things, and that helps. I can't keep the ones that tie on the back Of the head, or have elastic that goes around the back of the head ON my head - they slide right down my hair. So it has to go around my ears.


I wish I had known that about the Hanes masks. I ordered those a few days ago. They were so cheap!


----------



## baghabitz34

msd_bags said:


> These kirigami dupes look great!! They don’t have to cost much to look nice and be functional, right?!
> And I totally get buying an office chair at this time.


Thanks. Sometimes people can be judgmental about dupes, but I think they are a cost effective way to try a style. It’s how I learned the Chanel jumbo is not for me.

The office chair makes such a difference! We didn’t know at first how long we were going to be working from home, so I didn’t buy one. Now that
it‘s at least until the end of the year, I took the plunge. Best buy of the year so far


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> If we feel like it we can post a new picture of each bag after it has been spruced up.



Can´t wait to see all of your tlc´ed bags! Mine will be boring, as I already showed them quite recently.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> An unexpected reveal! My neighbour mailed my quarantine purchases to my mum whilst I was in hospital and they just arrived. I found my mum had dropped them off for me this morning. Was quite a surprise, I had no idea she'd sent them!
> 
> I love, love, love the Hammitt. It's the white bag with the red zipper in the photos attached.
> It's different from my other Hammitt bags in colour, size, shape, leather and also in hardware, so it really adds something to my collection.
> My two Tony bags are in gunmetal and shiny gold hardware, so I'm glad this Nash bag has brushed gold hw so they're all different. I'll add one in silver hardware at some point in the future, I'm sure. The Nash is also a pebbled leather whereas my other two are smooth.
> My Hammitt collection feels complete now and I'm really glad I got this bag before this colourway was discontinued.
> 
> The Aimee Kestenberg bag is not for me. At all.
> I know the picture isn't the best angle but it's the only one where you can see some iridescence to the bag. All the colour is on the bottom of the bag and doesn't show up easily in person or on camera.
> It is, in fact, quilted suede. It's a very light grey and almost looks like a _dirty white_ instead of nice grey- why?!?!
> The design of the bag is really functional: external slip pocket, large main compartment, 3 internal slip pockets and a full zippered pocket (all these go the whole length of the bag). Very practical.
> It's okay but _way _overpriced at $100. Especially since the Hammitt was the same price but the leather feels like great quality in comparison.
> The scuffs on the back are noticeable, but they don't show up clearly in my pics.
> The suede feels really cheap and they've used cardboard as the internal backing for the slip pockets!! That cardboard is the deal breaker for me. No bueno.
> Ok, honestly, I hate it.  It looks nice but it feels very cheap. I'm surprised the brand has such rave reviews everywhere! It's not the quality I was expecting from a contemporary brand, but perhaps I've been spoiled by Coach and Hammitt.
> 
> 
> It feels like a young person's bag so I just showed it to my friend's 13 year old daughter over a video call and she wants it! It will be her first real leather bag and she loved the glittery/ mildly iridescent colour. She doesn't care about the scuffs at all, either. So, off it's going in the post tomorrow. I don't think I'd ever try the brand again, no matter how many more positive reviews I see or awards they win. But I'm glad this bag has found a home so easily and will be appreciated and used.
> 
> View attachment 4780419
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780421



Lovely Hammit bag! It´s really cool! The Kestenberg bag does not appeal at all to me, either. I´m glad you found a new home for it and it will make a girl really happy. Your generous gesture makes me smile! You really know how to to turn everything into something nice!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

msd_bags said:


> When I was still selling bags on ebay, I would mention and photograph all flaws so that a potential buyer is fully aware of what he/she would be getting if ever.



I completely second this msd_bags! Clear photos and a very clear and honest description give the buyer the chance to exactly know what is for sale- no grey areas!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> I did that and even circled it. Do I mention that is pristine other than that or just let the pictures tell the story?



Yes, please. Describe the faults and describe that the bag is in pristine condition otherwise. The photos do back up and illustrate the description.


----------



## keodi

cowgirlsboots said:


> Yes, please. Describe the faults and describe that the bag is in pristine condition otherwise. The photos do back up and illustrate the description.


I agree!


----------



## jblended

My friend received the AK iridescent bag! DHL express is amazing! I thought the pandemic would have slowed down theirservices but evidently not. 
Her daughter adores the bag! She's so, so happy. Turns out she couldn't celebrate her birthday because of covid and this is the first present she's received- her friends couldn't buy anything during lockdown, and then the date had passed so nobody bothered. I'm so happy for her! Such a wonderful bit of luck that I thought of her for that bag.


----------



## muchstuff

jblended said:


> My friend received the AK iridescent bag! DHL express is amazing! I thought the pandemic would have slowed down theirservices but evidently not.
> Her daughter adores the bag! She's so, so happy. Turns out she couldn't celebrate her birthday because of covid and this is the first present she's received- her friends couldn't buy anything during lockdown, and then the date had passed so nobody bothered. I'm so happy for her! Such a wonderful bit of luck that I thought of her for that bag.


I love happy endings


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> My friend received the AK iridescent bag! DHL express is amazing! I thought the pandemic would have slowed down theirservices but evidently not.
> Her daughter adores the bag! She's so, so happy. Turns out she couldn't celebrate her birthday because of covid and this is the first present she's received- her friends couldn't buy anything during lockdown, and then the date had passed so nobody bothered. I'm so happy for her! Such a wonderful bit of luck that I thought of her for that bag.


That is wonderful. I just received a surprise from a friend of a friend and it made my day. I received the most adorable little bow to tie on my bags. I am sure your friends daughter was delighted. Getting a bag out of the blue is the best medicine.


----------



## msd_bags

jblended said:


> My friend received the AK iridescent bag! DHL express is amazing! I thought the pandemic would have slowed down theirservices but evidently not.
> Her daughter adores the bag! She's so, so happy. Turns out she couldn't celebrate her birthday because of covid and this is the first present she's received- her friends couldn't buy anything during lockdown, and then the date had passed so nobody bothered. I'm so happy for her! Such a wonderful bit of luck that I thought of her for that bag.


Yay!!

Speaking of DHL, pre-covid I’ve only had fast deliveries from them! But in June, DHL was likely fast but it was our Customs that took so long to process the package.


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> I just received a surprise from a friend of a friend and it made my day. I received the most adorable little bow to tie on my bags.


How sweet of them! Please post a pic once you adorn one of your bags with it. I'd love to see it.


----------



## keodi

dcooney4 said:


> That is wonderful. I just received a surprise from a friend of a friend and it made my day. I received the most adorable little bow to tie on my bags. I am sure your friends daughter was delighted. *Getting a bag out of the blue is the best medicine.*


absolutely! that was really sweet of your friend to surprise you!


----------



## msd_bags

Went to the dentist yesterday.  I didn’t want to go at a time like this, but I needeed to go.  Wore a Tumi crossbody for the visit.


----------



## dcooney4

With the little gifted scarf from Tie A Bow on it.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> With the little gifted scarf from Tie A Bow on it.
> 
> View attachment 4784851


It looks so cute on your bag!


----------



## msd_bags

So I thought my June bag from YSL was my last for this year.  Was I so wrong! Maybe I shouldn’t have joined the Viber group of the local company that carries a lot of international brands.  They have a concierge service that allows you to exchange messages with a specialist for the items you want, and they deliver your order to your home, as in just hours later. 

I know this bag was easily (and cheaply(?)) available in the US.  But here, it was priced around $550 after conversion, in the boutique (no outlets here).  And now, it’s on sale, the lowest that it could possibly go down to here in my opinion (but still higher than US sale price).    I just saw the sale in the catalogue they posted in the Viber group.

This is the specific color for this Coach Cassie that I have been checking out (even in duty free shops abroad) since last year.  So in the end, resistance was a lost cause.


She’s still in “quarantine” so I have not really held her.


----------



## dcooney4

is 





msd_bags said:


> So I thought my June bag from YSL was my last for this year.  Was I so wrong! Maybe I shouldn’t have joined the Viber group of the local company that carries a lot of international brands.  They have a concierge service that allows you to exchange messages with a specialist for the items you want, and they deliver your order to your home, as in just hours later.
> 
> I know this bag was easily (and cheaply(?)) available in the US.  But here, it was priced around $550 after conversion, in the boutique (no outlets here).  And now, it’s on sale, the lowest that it could possibly go down to here in my opinion (but still higher than US sale price).    I just saw the sale in the catalogue they posted in the Viber group.
> 
> This is the specific color for this Coach Cassie that I have been checking out (even in duty free shops abroad) since last year.  So in the end, resistance was a lost cause.
> View attachment 4785510
> 
> She’s still in “quarantine” so I have not really held her.


It is so pretty. I love the color.


----------



## momasaurus

msd_bags said:


> So I thought my June bag from YSL was my last for this year.  Was I so wrong! Maybe I shouldn’t have joined the Viber group of the local company that carries a lot of international brands.  They have a concierge service that allows you to exchange messages with a specialist for the items you want, and they deliver your order to your home, as in just hours later.
> 
> I know this bag was easily (and cheaply(?)) available in the US.  But here, it was priced around $550 after conversion, in the boutique (no outlets here).  And now, it’s on sale, the lowest that it could possibly go down to here in my opinion (but still higher than US sale price).    I just saw the sale in the catalogue they posted in the Viber group.
> 
> This is the specific color for this Coach Cassie that I have been checking out (even in duty free shops abroad) since last year.  So in the end, resistance was a lost cause.
> View attachment 4785510
> 
> She’s still in “quarantine” so I have not really held her.


Who could resist that color? Congrats!


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> is
> It is so pretty. I love the color.


Thanks!! Really love it too!


momasaurus said:


> Who could resist that color? Congrats!


I know right!  Thanks!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

msd_bags said:


> So I thought my June bag from YSL was my last for this year.  Was I so wrong! Maybe I shouldn’t have joined the Viber group of the local company that carries a lot of international brands.  They have a concierge service that allows you to exchange messages with a specialist for the items you want, and they deliver your order to your home, as in just hours later.
> 
> I know this bag was easily (and cheaply(?)) available in the US.  But here, it was priced around $550 after conversion, in the boutique (no outlets here).  And now, it’s on sale, the lowest that it could possibly go down to here in my opinion (but still higher than US sale price).    I just saw the sale in the catalogue they posted in the Viber group.
> 
> This is the specific color for this Coach Cassie that I have been checking out (even in duty free shops abroad) since last year.  So in the end, resistance was a lost cause.
> View attachment 4785510
> 
> She’s still in “quarantine” so I have not really held her.


So cute!


----------



## More bags

msd_bags said:


> So I thought my June bag from YSL was my last for this year.  Was I so wrong! Maybe I shouldn’t have joined the Viber group of the local company that carries a lot of international brands.  They have a concierge service that allows you to exchange messages with a specialist for the items you want, and they deliver your order to your home, as in just hours later.
> 
> I know this bag was easily (and cheaply(?)) available in the US.  But here, it was priced around $550 after conversion, in the boutique (no outlets here).  And now, it’s on sale, the lowest that it could possibly go down to here in my opinion (but still higher than US sale price).    I just saw the sale in the catalogue they posted in the Viber group.
> 
> This is the specific color for this Coach Cassie that I have been checking out (even in duty free shops abroad) since last year.  So in the end, resistance was a lost cause.
> View attachment 4785510
> 
> She’s still in “quarantine” so I have not really held her.


Great choice, it was meant to be!


----------



## papertiger

msd_bags said:


> So I thought my June bag from YSL was my last for this year.  Was I so wrong! Maybe I shouldn’t have joined the Viber group of the local company that carries a lot of international brands.  They have a concierge service that allows you to exchange messages with a specialist for the items you want, and they deliver your order to your home, as in just hours later.
> 
> I know this bag was easily (and cheaply(?)) available in the US.  But here, it was priced around $550 after conversion, in the boutique (no outlets here).  And now, it’s on sale, the lowest that it could possibly go down to here in my opinion (but still higher than US sale price).    I just saw the sale in the catalogue they posted in the Viber group.
> 
> This is the specific color for this Coach Cassie that I have been checking out (even in duty free shops abroad) since last year.  So in the end, resistance was a lost cause.
> View attachment 4785510
> 
> She’s still in “quarantine” so I have not really held her.



Congratulations, such a lovely colour. Not sure what the offical name of it is but it reminds me of the deeper strawberry pink flowers, really pretty but not 'pop' unless you want it to be.


----------



## papertiger

Sorry everyone. Had to have a tPF holiday and take care of a busy time at work. I have had lots to do, still have, but not to the point of feeling sick.

Nothing has changed.

Still Hermes Black ghw Evie 29 everyday for walks or fold-up nylon shopping bag for the supermarket. For me the C-19 threat is still out there and I really don't want to be carrying 'it' around.

I have been buying a bit this month but no bags. I almost bought a pre-loved ostrich H Bolide but stopped myself. Not sure if I'm glad or not actually.

Yesterday,  I went to the high street and bought some replacement moisturiser and serum at a department store that had 10% off all beauty and for which I had some points built up for,  plus a quick jaunt to TK Max (I think US calls it TJ???) and bought a versatile LBD with puffed net sleeves that will be useful later in the year.

I already spent quite a lot of money on some new makeup brushes earlier in the week, but my entire collection is very 'well loved', all used almost daily and I try to treat everything as well as I can. For a while I've known I need a some better brushes along with the OK ones that are 10-15 years old.

Keep thinking about the ostrich Bolide though...


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Sorry everyone. Had to have a tPF holiday and take care of a busy time at work. I have had lots to do, still have, but not to the point of feeling sick.
> 
> Nothing has changed.
> 
> Still Hermes Black ghw Evie 29 everyday for walks or fold-up nylon shopping bag for the supermarket. For me the C-19 threat is still out there and I really don't want to be carrying 'it' around.
> 
> I have been buying a bit this month but no bags. I almost bought a pre-loved ostrich H Bolide but stopped myself. Not sure if I'm glad or not actually.
> 
> Yesterday,  I went to the high street and bought some replacement moisturiser and serum at a department store that had 10% off all beauty and for which I had some points built up for,  plus a quick jaunt to TK Max (I think US calls it TJ???) and bought a versatile LBD with puffed net sleeves that will be useful later in the year.
> 
> I already spent quite a lot of money on some new makeup brushes earlier in the week, but my entire collection is very 'well loved', all used almost daily and I try to treat everything as well as I can. For a while I've known I need a some better brushes along with the OK ones that are 10-15 years old.
> 
> Keep thinking about the ostrich Bolide though...


I hate when I can’t get my mind off of a bag I want. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## msd_bags

Cookiefiend said:


> So cute!





More bags said:


> Great choice, it was meant to be!





papertiger said:


> Congratulations, such a lovely colour. Not sure what the offical name of it is but it reminds me of the deeper strawberry pink flowers, really pretty but not 'pop' unless you want it to be.


Thanks ladies!! She will probably get her first run tomorrow!  Can’t wait!


----------



## msd_bags

papertiger said:


> Sorry everyone. Had to have a tPF holiday and take care of a busy time at work. I have had lots to do, still have, but not to the point of feeling sick.
> 
> Nothing has changed.
> 
> Still Hermes Black ghw Evie 29 everyday for walks or fold-up nylon shopping bag for the supermarket. For me the C-19 threat is still out there and I really don't want to be carrying 'it' around.
> 
> I have been buying a bit this month but no bags. I almost bought a pre-loved ostrich H Bolide but stopped myself. Not sure if I'm glad or not actually.
> 
> Yesterday,  I went to the high street and bought some replacement moisturiser and serum at a department store that had 10% off all beauty and for which I had some points built up for,  plus a quick jaunt to TK Max (I think US calls it TJ???) and bought a versatile LBD with puffed net sleeves that will be useful later in the year.
> 
> I already spent quite a lot of money on some new makeup brushes earlier in the week, but my entire collection is very 'well loved', all used almost daily and I try to treat everything as well as I can. For a while I've known I need a some better brushes along with the OK ones that are 10-15 years old.
> 
> Keep thinking about the ostrich Bolide though...


I envy your restraint!  Curious here, why did you not get it?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> With the little gifted scarf from Tie A Bow on it.
> 
> View attachment 4784851



So cute! The bow is the perfect accessory for your bag!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

msd_bags said:


> So I thought my June bag from YSL was my last for this year.  Was I so wrong! Maybe I shouldn’t have joined the Viber group of the local company that carries a lot of international brands.  They have a concierge service that allows you to exchange messages with a specialist for the items you want, and they deliver your order to your home, as in just hours later.
> 
> I know this bag was easily (and cheaply(?)) available in the US.  But here, it was priced around $550 after conversion, in the boutique (no outlets here).  And now, it’s on sale, the lowest that it could possibly go down to here in my opinion (but still higher than US sale price).    I just saw the sale in the catalogue they posted in the Viber group.
> 
> This is the specific color for this Coach Cassie that I have been checking out (even in duty free shops abroad) since last year.  So in the end, resistance was a lost cause.
> View attachment 4785510
> 
> She’s still in “quarantine” so I have not really held her.



Congratulations on your new bag! The colour is amazing and the leather looks beautiful!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Grocery shopping on Saturday- one of my recently bought vintage dresses, a jeans jacket (handed down to me from my daughter) and the reliable abro bag that fits the essentials.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Sorry everyone. Had to have a tPF holiday and take care of a busy time at work. I have had lots to do, still have, but not to the point of feeling sick.
> 
> Nothing has changed.
> 
> Still Hermes Black ghw Evie 29 everyday for walks or fold-up nylon shopping bag for the supermarket. For me the C-19 threat is still out there and I really don't want to be carrying 'it' around.
> 
> I have been buying a bit this month but no bags. I almost bought a pre-loved ostrich H Bolide but stopped myself. Not sure if I'm glad or not actually.
> 
> Yesterday,  I went to the high street and bought some replacement moisturiser and serum at a department store that had 10% off all beauty and for which I had some points built up for,  plus a quick jaunt to TK Max (I think US calls it TJ???) and bought a versatile LBD with puffed net sleeves that will be useful later in the year.
> 
> I already spent quite a lot of money on some new makeup brushes earlier in the week, but my entire collection is very 'well loved', all used almost daily and I try to treat everything as well as I can. For a while I've known I need a some better brushes along with the OK ones that are 10-15 years old.
> 
> Keep thinking about the ostrich Bolide though...




I admire your willpower not to buy a bag you loved! They have the bad habit of staying in our heads, though and nag...  
Your beauty product shopping sounds fun and TK Maxx even better. I haven´t been to any shop but the grocery store for months and am missing a little shopping soooooo much. Online can´t substitute the real thing... (though I try hard!) 
Your new make-up brushes will last you for years and years given you made your ok brushes last for so long by treating them well. 
I´m sure they are a good "investment" as opposed to cheap ones that fall apart within a coupe of months.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> I admire your willpower not to buy a bag you loved! They have the bad habit of staying in our heads, though and nag...
> Your beauty product shopping sounds fun and TK Maxx even better. I haven´t been to any shop but the grocery store for months and am missing a little shopping soooooo much. Online can´t substitute the real thing... (though I try hard!)
> Your new make-up brushes will last you for years and years given you made your ok brushes last for so long by treating them well.
> I´m sure they are a good "investment" as opposed to cheap ones that fall apart within a coupe of months.


----------



## msd_bags

I didn’t know how to say it yesterday, but before buying the Coach Cassie, I already purchased online another bag (I’m embarrassed to admit this).  It’s 50% off! And it arrived today.  Longchamp is also carried here locally by the same company that carries Coach, but I got the Longchamp online and not through the concierge.  Btw, I don’t think I mentioned yesterday that I got the Coach for 0% interest credit card installment purchase (my condition to myself for considering it)...My excuse for getting yet another bag too soon.

But I’m surprised how much I love the color of my new tote - Longchamp Roseau Essential Tote Medium in Pilot(?) Blue.  It is soothing!  Just a quick picture:


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> Sorry everyone. Had to have a tPF holiday and take care of a busy time at work. I have had lots to do, still have, but not to the point of feeling sick.
> 
> Nothing has changed.
> 
> Still Hermes Black ghw Evie 29 everyday for walks or fold-up nylon shopping bag for the supermarket. For me the C-19 threat is still out there and I really don't want to be carrying 'it' around.
> 
> I have been buying a bit this month but no bags. I almost bought a pre-loved ostrich H Bolide but stopped myself. Not sure if I'm glad or not actually.
> 
> Yesterday,  I went to the high street and bought some replacement moisturiser and serum at a department store that had 10% off all beauty and for which I had some points built up for,  plus a quick jaunt to TK Max (I think US calls it TJ???) and bought a versatile LBD with puffed net sleeves that will be useful later in the year.
> 
> I already spent quite a lot of money on some new makeup brushes earlier in the week, but my entire collection is very 'well loved', all used almost daily and I try to treat everything as well as I can. For a while I've known I need a some better brushes along with the OK ones that are 10-15 years old.
> 
> Keep thinking about the ostrich Bolide though...


Great to hear from you, and see a slice of life. I love makeup brushes, but have not worn makeup in.........months. What color Bolide?


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> Great to hear from you, and see a slice of life. I love makeup brushes, but have not worn makeup in.........months. What color Bolide?



It's silly wearing makeup at this time really but I've seen myself on Zoom without ha ha 

Black


----------



## papertiger

msd_bags said:


> I didn’t know how to say it yesterday, but before buying the Coach Cassie, I already purchased online another bag (I’m embarrassed to admit this).  It’s 50% off! And it arrived today.  Longchamp is also carried here locally by the same company that carries Coach, but I got the Longchamp online and not through the concierge.  Btw, I don’t think I mentioned yesterday that I got the Coach for 0% interest credit card installment purchase (my condition to myself for considering it)...My excuse for getting yet another bag too soon.
> 
> But I’m surprised how much I love the color of my new tote - Longchamp Roseau Essential Tote Medium in Pilot(?) Blue.  It is soothing!  Just a quick picture:
> View attachment 4786696



More lovely colour


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> View attachment 4786352
> 
> 
> Grocery shopping on Saturday- one of my recently bought vintage dresses, a jeans jacket (handed down to me from my daughter) and the reliable abro bag that fits the essentials.
> 
> View attachment 4786351



Pretty outfit!


----------



## essiedub

msd_bags said:


> I didn’t know how to say it yesterday, but before buying the Coach Cassie, I already purchased online another bag (I’m embarrassed to admit this).  It’s 50% off! And it arrived today.  Longchamp is also carried here locally by the same company that carries Coach, but I got the Longchamp online and not through the concierge.  Btw, I don’t think I mentioned yesterday that I got the Coach for 0% interest credit card installment purchase (my condition to myself for considering it)...My excuse for getting yet another bag too soon.
> 
> But I’m surprised how much I love the color of my new tote - Longchamp Roseau Essential Tote Medium in Pilot(?) Blue.  It is soothing!  Just a quick picture:
> View attachment 4786696


Ooh the leather looks real chewy and agree on the color..love! I do hope you carry it soon and show us the inside construction. Oh and a bag spill would be a bonus!


----------



## msd_bags

essiedub said:


> Ooh the leather looks real chewy and agree on the color..love! I do hope you carry it soon and show us the inside construction. Oh and a bag spill would be a bonus!


I’ll take better photos when she’s out of quarantine. The leather is really nice on this one!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

msd_bags said:


> I didn’t know how to say it yesterday, but before buying the Coach Cassie, I already purchased online another bag (I’m embarrassed to admit this).  It’s 50% off! And it arrived today.  Longchamp is also carried here locally by the same company that carries Coach, but I got the Longchamp online and not through the concierge.  Btw, I don’t think I mentioned yesterday that I got the Coach for 0% interest credit card installment purchase (my condition to myself for considering it)...My excuse for getting yet another bag too soon.
> 
> But I’m surprised how much I love the color of my new tote - Longchamp Roseau Essential Tote Medium in Pilot(?) Blue.  It is soothing!  Just a quick picture:
> View attachment 4786696



That´s another very lovely bag! Don´t feel guilty! Enjoy! xx


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Pretty outfit!



Thank-you so much! I´m trying to wear my vintage dresses at home and for the rare "occasions" I leave the house. 70ies dresses are perfect for this purpose. Easy to wear, easy to wash and not too over the top. Most of my older dresses will sadly have to wait unworn. It doesn´t make much sense to wear them at home or for grocery shopping when they are delicate and a nuissance to wash and iron.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I didn’t know how to say it yesterday, but before buying the Coach Cassie, I already purchased online another bag (I’m embarrassed to admit this).  It’s 50% off! And it arrived today.  Longchamp is also carried here locally by the same company that carries Coach, but I got the Longchamp online and not through the concierge.  Btw, I don’t think I mentioned yesterday that I got the Coach for 0% interest credit card installment purchase (my condition to myself for considering it)...My excuse for getting yet another bag too soon.
> 
> But I’m surprised how much I love the color of my new tote - Longchamp Roseau Essential Tote Medium in Pilot(?) Blue.  It is soothing!  Just a quick picture:
> View attachment 4786696


This is just my cup of tea. Love the color and the leather looks wonderful. How is the weight of it?


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> This is just my cup of tea. Love the color and the leather looks wonderful. How is the weight of it?


I actually thought of you when I received the bag.  This is a past season color, so not sure of availability.  I actually have not removed her from quarantine (don’t laugh, lol) so I can’t talk about the weight yet though my recollection is that it felt light when I got her out of the box.  I also have yet to measure the strap drop as I feel it may just be in the 8” range and not 9” or longer.  But the leather on this Roseau is really beautiful!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> View attachment 4786352
> 
> 
> Grocery shopping on Saturday- one of my recently bought vintage dresses, a jeans jacket (handed down to me from my daughter) and the reliable abro bag that fits the essentials.
> 
> View attachment 4786351


Fantastic dress - I love the way you styled it!


----------



## More bags

msd_bags said:


> I didn’t know how to say it yesterday, but before buying the Coach Cassie, I already purchased online another bag (I’m embarrassed to admit this).  It’s 50% off! And it arrived today.  Longchamp is also carried here locally by the same company that carries Coach, but I got the Longchamp online and not through the concierge.  Btw, I don’t think I mentioned yesterday that I got the Coach for 0% interest credit card installment purchase (my condition to myself for considering it)...My excuse for getting yet another bag too soon.
> 
> But I’m surprised how much I love the color of my new tote - Longchamp Roseau Essential Tote Medium in Pilot(?) Blue.  It is soothing!  Just a quick picture:
> View attachment 4786696


Congratulations on your tote, it is a pretty colour!


----------



## keodi

dcooney4 said:


> With the little gifted scarf from Tie A Bow on it.
> 
> View attachment 4784851




cute scarf!



msd_bags said:


> So I thought my June bag from YSL was my last for this year.  Was I so wrong! Maybe I shouldn’t have joined the Viber group of the local company that carries a lot of international brands.  They have a concierge service that allows you to exchange messages with a specialist for the items you want, and they deliver your order to your home, as in just hours later.
> 
> I know this bag was easily (and cheaply(?)) available in the US.  But here, it was priced around $550 after conversion, in the boutique (no outlets here).  And now, it’s on sale, the lowest that it could possibly go down to here in my opinion (but still higher than US sale price).    I just saw the sale in the catalogue they posted in the Viber group.
> 
> This is the specific color for this Coach Cassie that I have been checking out (even in duty free shops abroad) since last year.  So in the end, resistance was a lost cause.
> View attachment 4785510
> 
> She’s still in “quarantine” so I have not really held her.


Beautiful bag, and the colour!


papertiger said:


> Sorry everyone. Had to have a tPF holiday and take care of a busy time at work. I have had lots to do, still have, but not to the point of feeling sick.
> 
> Nothing has changed.
> 
> Still Hermes Black ghw Evie 29 everyday for walks or fold-up nylon shopping bag for the supermarket. For me the C-19 threat is still out there and I really don't want to be carrying 'it' around.
> 
> I have been buying a bit this month but no bags. I almost bought a pre-loved ostrich H Bolide but stopped myself. Not sure if I'm glad or not actually.
> 
> Yesterday,  I went to the high street and bought some replacement moisturiser and serum at a department store that had 10% off all beauty and for which I had some points built up for,  plus a quick jaunt to TK Max (I think US calls it TJ???) and bought a versatile LBD with puffed net sleeves that will be useful later in the year.
> 
> I already spent quite a lot of money on some new makeup brushes earlier in the week, but my entire collection is very 'well loved', all used almost daily and I try to treat everything as well as I can. For a while I've known I need a some better brushes along with the OK ones that are 10-15 years old.
> 
> Keep thinking about the ostrich Bolide though...


I bet that bolide was beautiful!! i admire your restraint!


msd_bags said:


> I didn’t know how to say it yesterday, but before buying the Coach Cassie, I already purchased online another bag (I’m embarrassed to admit this).  It’s 50% off! And it arrived today.  Longchamp is also carried here locally by the same company that carries Coach, but I got the Longchamp online and not through the concierge.  Btw, I don’t think I mentioned yesterday that I got the Coach for 0% interest credit card installment purchase (my condition to myself for considering it)...My excuse for getting yet another bag too soon.
> 
> But I’m surprised how much I love the color of my new tote - Longchamp Roseau Essential Tote Medium in Pilot(?) Blue.  It is soothing!  Just a quick picture:
> View attachment 4786696


Beautiful tote the leather! 


papertiger said:


> *It's silly wearing makeup at this time* really but I've seen myself on Zoom without ha ha
> 
> Black


not at all! I love makeup brushes especially Japanese brushes.


----------



## jblended

A drive by post because I have so much to share!

I'm back home and my cats are with me! 
They're all fatter and fluffier than when I left them. My vet was a little too fond of them and gave them too many treats, ha ha! They are punishing me for being away! They are taking my cuddles but side-eyeing me at every opportunity. I'll have to ingratiate myself to them, lol!

My mother is also with me!!! 
There was a shortage in the local humanitarian hospital so they gave her an immediate placement! We did not expect that but it was perfect as we could fly together, instead of her joining me in a couple of months. We both wore double masks on the flight. These past few days have been hectic, to say the least.

I am quarantined away from mum again because I have to be re-tested for covid (I have symptoms that may be a simple cold, but better to be on the safe side and keep her away until I'm sure). This has been simple, logistically speaking, just because I'm in familiar territory now and was able to make quick arrangements for her to stay somewhere close to me.

I cannot wait to get caught up on the posts here and share a pic of my Hammitt family of bags all together. I'll also need to take out, air and condition my entire bag collection. I haven't touched any of them since March so they'll need some TLC. If I'm feeling really brave, I may count them and see how much downsizing I really need to do. 

In the meantime, please stay safe everyone. 

Edit: so many typos in my posts. I'm totally disoriented still!


----------



## papertiger

jblended said:


> A drive by post because I have so much to share!
> 
> I'm back home and my cats are with me!
> They're all fatter and fluffier than when I left them. My vet was a little too fond of them and gave them too many treats, ha ha! They are punishing me for being away! They are taking my cuddles but side-eyeing me at every opportunity. I'll have to ingratiate myself to them, lol!
> 
> My mother is also with me!!!
> There was a shortage in the local humanitarian hospital so they gave her an immediate placement! We did not expect that but it was perfect as we could fly together, instead of her joining me in a couple of months. We both wore double masks on the flight. These past few days have been hectic, to say the least.
> 
> I am quarantined away from mum again because I have to be re-tested for covid (I have symptoms that may be a simple cold, but better to be on the safe side and keep her away until I'm sure). This has been simple, logistically speaking, just because I'm in familiar territory now and was able to make quick arrangements for her to stay somewhere close to me.
> 
> I cannot wait to get caught up on the posts here and share a pic of my Hammitt family of bags all together. I'll also need to take out, air and condition my entire bag collection. I haven't touched any of them since March so they'll need some TLC. If I'm feeling really brave, I may count them and see how much downsizing I really need to do.
> 
> In the meantime, please stay safe everyone.
> 
> Edit: so many typos in my posts. I'm totally disoriented still!



 

Glad you are reunited with your fur and human family, happy to 'see' you


----------



## momasaurus

jblended said:


> A drive by post because I have so much to share!
> 
> I'm back home and my cats are with me!
> They're all fatter and fluffier than when I left them. My vet was a little too fond of them and gave them too many treats, ha ha! They are punishing me for being away! They are taking my cuddles but side-eyeing me at every opportunity. I'll have to ingratiate myself to them, lol!
> 
> My mother is also with me!!!
> There was a shortage in the local humanitarian hospital so they gave her an immediate placement! We did not expect that but it was perfect as we could fly together, instead of her joining me in a couple of months. We both wore double masks on the flight. These past few days have been hectic, to say the least.
> 
> I am quarantined away from mum again because I have to be re-tested for covid (I have symptoms that may be a simple cold, but better to be on the safe side and keep her away until I'm sure). This has been simple, logistically speaking, just because I'm in familiar territory now and was able to make quick arrangements for her to stay somewhere close to me.
> 
> I cannot wait to get caught up on the posts here and share a pic of my Hammitt family of bags all together. I'll also need to take out, air and condition my entire bag collection. I haven't touched any of them since March so they'll need some TLC. If I'm feeling really brave, I may count them and see how much downsizing I really need to do.
> 
> In the meantime, please stay safe everyone.
> 
> Edit: so many typos in my posts. I'm totally disoriented still!


Great to hear all this good news!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I actually thought of you when I received the bag.  This is a past season color, so not sure of availability.  I actually have not removed her from quarantine (don’t laugh, lol) so I can’t talk about the weight yet though my recollection is that it felt light when I got her out of the box.  I also have yet to measure the strap drop as I feel it may just be in the 8” range and not 9” or longer.  But the leather on this Roseau is really beautiful!


I ended up ordering an oxblood small tote from the Portland leather goods company. It won't be as elegant as your tote but it has an 11 inch strap drop and I can carry bulky art supplies in it if needed . I have not received it yet but I grabbed it on sale plus I had a code for even a bigger discount.


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> A drive by post because I have so much to share!
> 
> I'm back home and my cats are with me!
> They're all fatter and fluffier than when I left them. My vet was a little too fond of them and gave them too many treats, ha ha! They are punishing me for being away! They are taking my cuddles but side-eyeing me at every opportunity. I'll have to ingratiate myself to them, lol!
> 
> My mother is also with me!!!
> There was a shortage in the local humanitarian hospital so they gave her an immediate placement! We did not expect that but it was perfect as we could fly together, instead of her joining me in a couple of months. We both wore double masks on the flight. These past few days have been hectic, to say the least.
> 
> I am quarantined away from mum again because I have to be re-tested for covid (I have symptoms that may be a simple cold, but better to be on the safe side and keep her away until I'm sure). This has been simple, logistically speaking, just because I'm in familiar territory now and was able to make quick arrangements for her to stay somewhere close to me.
> 
> I cannot wait to get caught up on the posts here and share a pic of my Hammitt family of bags all together. I'll also need to take out, air and condition my entire bag collection. I haven't touched any of them since March so they'll need some TLC. If I'm feeling really brave, I may count them and see how much downsizing I really need to do.
> 
> In the meantime, please stay safe everyone.
> 
> Edit: so many typos in my posts. I'm totally disoriented still!


So happy you made it home with your Mom. I wonder if it could be slight  allergies after being away from your cats for quite some time. Feel better soon.


----------



## keodi

jblended said:


> A drive by post because I have so much to share!
> 
> I'm back home and my cats are with me!
> They're all fatter and fluffier than when I left them. My vet was a little too fond of them and gave them too many treats, ha ha! They are punishing me for being away! They are taking my cuddles but side-eyeing me at every opportunity. I'll have to ingratiate myself to them, lol!
> 
> My mother is also with me!!!
> There was a shortage in the local humanitarian hospital so they gave her an immediate placement! We did not expect that but it was perfect as we could fly together, instead of her joining me in a couple of months. We both wore double masks on the flight. These past few days have been hectic, to say the least.
> 
> I am quarantined away from mum again because I have to be re-tested for covid (I have symptoms that may be a simple cold, but better to be on the safe side and keep her away until I'm sure). This has been simple, logistically speaking, just because I'm in familiar territory now and was able to make quick arrangements for her to stay somewhere close to me.
> 
> I cannot wait to get caught up on the posts here and share a pic of my Hammitt family of bags all together. I'll also need to take out, air and condition my entire bag collection. I haven't touched any of them since March so they'll need some TLC. If I'm feeling really brave, I may count them and see how much downsizing I really need to do.
> 
> In the meantime, please stay safe everyone.
> 
> Edit: so many typos in my posts. I'm totally disoriented still!


Yay!! I'm so happy to hear you are back home with mom, and your fur babies!


----------



## msd_bags

jblended said:


> A drive by post because I have so much to share!
> 
> I'm back home and my cats are with me!
> They're all fatter and fluffier than when I left them. My vet was a little too fond of them and gave them too many treats, ha ha! They are punishing me for being away! They are taking my cuddles but side-eyeing me at every opportunity. I'll have to ingratiate myself to them, lol!
> 
> My mother is also with me!!!
> There was a shortage in the local humanitarian hospital so they gave her an immediate placement! We did not expect that but it was perfect as we could fly together, instead of her joining me in a couple of months. We both wore double masks on the flight. These past few days have been hectic, to say the least.
> 
> I am quarantined away from mum again because I have to be re-tested for covid (I have symptoms that may be a simple cold, but better to be on the safe side and keep her away until I'm sure). This has been simple, logistically speaking, just because I'm in familiar territory now and was able to make quick arrangements for her to stay somewhere close to me.
> 
> I cannot wait to get caught up on the posts here and share a pic of my Hammitt family of bags all together. I'll also need to take out, air and condition my entire bag collection. I haven't touched any of them since March so they'll need some TLC. If I'm feeling really brave, I may count them and see how much downsizing I really need to do.
> 
> In the meantime, please stay safe everyone.
> 
> Edit: so many typos in my posts. I'm totally disoriented still!


I’m happy to hear that you’re back home! And thanks for ‘dropping by’ here.  Praying that what you’re having now is a simple case of allergies.


dcooney4 said:


> I ended up ordering an oxblood small tote from the Portland leather goods company. It won't be as elegant as your tote but it has an 11 inch strap drop and I can carry bulky art supplies in it if needed . I have not received it yet but I grabbed it on sale plus I had a code for even a bigger discount.


A good strap drop is really important!  And you’ve had success with Portland before so I’m sure it’s a good buy!  Show us please when you receive it.


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> A drive by post because I have so much to share!
> 
> I'm back home and my cats are with me!
> They're all fatter and fluffier than when I left them. My vet was a little too fond of them and gave them too many treats, ha ha! They are punishing me for being away! They are taking my cuddles but side-eyeing me at every opportunity. I'll have to ingratiate myself to them, lol!
> 
> My mother is also with me!!!
> There was a shortage in the local humanitarian hospital so they gave her an immediate placement! We did not expect that but it was perfect as we could fly together, instead of her joining me in a couple of months. We both wore double masks on the flight. These past few days have been hectic, to say the least.
> 
> I am quarantined away from mum again because I have to be re-tested for covid (I have symptoms that may be a simple cold, but better to be on the safe side and keep her away until I'm sure). This has been simple, logistically speaking, just because I'm in familiar territory now and was able to make quick arrangements for her to stay somewhere close to me.
> 
> I cannot wait to get caught up on the posts here and share a pic of my Hammitt family of bags all together. I'll also need to take out, air and condition my entire bag collection. I haven't touched any of them since March so they'll need some TLC. If I'm feeling really brave, I may count them and see how much downsizing I really need to do.
> 
> In the meantime, please stay safe everyone.
> 
> Edit: so many typos in my posts. I'm totally disoriented still!


Yay!  Congratulations on all of the great news, being at home, having your cats with you and your mom nearby.


----------



## muchstuff

jblended said:


> A drive by post because I have so much to share!
> 
> I'm back home and my cats are with me!
> They're all fatter and fluffier than when I left them. My vet was a little too fond of them and gave them too many treats, ha ha! They are punishing me for being away! They are taking my cuddles but side-eyeing me at every opportunity. I'll have to ingratiate myself to them, lol!
> 
> My mother is also with me!!!
> There was a shortage in the local humanitarian hospital so they gave her an immediate placement! We did not expect that but it was perfect as we could fly together, instead of her joining me in a couple of months. We both wore double masks on the flight. These past few days have been hectic, to say the least.
> 
> I am quarantined away from mum again because I have to be re-tested for covid (I have symptoms that may be a simple cold, but better to be on the safe side and keep her away until I'm sure). This has been simple, logistically speaking, just because I'm in familiar territory now and was able to make quick arrangements for her to stay somewhere close to me.
> 
> I cannot wait to get caught up on the posts here and share a pic of my Hammitt family of bags all together. I'll also need to take out, air and condition my entire bag collection. I haven't touched any of them since March so they'll need some TLC. If I'm feeling really brave, I may count them and see how much downsizing I really need to do.
> 
> In the meantime, please stay safe everyone.
> 
> Edit: so many typos in my posts. I'm totally disoriented still!


That has to be a weight off your shoulders, welcome home!


----------



## Bethwithabagproblem

foxgal said:


> @Mulberrygal  - “As I've got older "less stuff and more journeys" is what I'm all about and where I'm going.” This is so true, and valuable!
> 
> Over the past five years my DH and I quit work, moved from a 3,600 sq ft house to a 1,200 sq ft one-bedroom, adopted a rescue pup, and have spent half of the year traveling in a small RV, spending most of the winter in Baja, Mexico. It’s meant getting rid of a lot of stuff and being super-careful about new purchases, and find I’m finally starting to learn some patience about not going after every pretty thing I see. It’s still tough, though, and I’m glad for this thread!


Hi, Foxgal,
My DH and I are literally in the same boat! Retired, live in Baja (San Felipe) 6-7 months out of the year and travel in our diesel pusher the other 5-6 months. It’s the best of both worlds! My issue is having space for my handbag collection while on the road and lets face facts, luxury bags are really out of place for this type of lifestyle. Do you feel the same? I love my bags, but.....


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> Fantastic dress - I love the way you styled it!



Thank-you!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> A drive by post because I have so much to share!
> 
> I'm back home and my cats are with me!
> They're all fatter and fluffier than when I left them. My vet was a little too fond of them and gave them too many treats, ha ha! They are punishing me for being away! They are taking my cuddles but side-eyeing me at every opportunity. I'll have to ingratiate myself to them, lol!
> 
> My mother is also with me!!!
> There was a shortage in the local humanitarian hospital so they gave her an immediate placement! We did not expect that but it was perfect as we could fly together, instead of her joining me in a couple of months. We both wore double masks on the flight. These past few days have been hectic, to say the least.
> 
> I am quarantined away from mum again because I have to be re-tested for covid (I have symptoms that may be a simple cold, but better to be on the safe side and keep her away until I'm sure). This has been simple, logistically speaking, just because I'm in familiar territory now and was able to make quick arrangements for her to stay somewhere close to me.
> 
> I cannot wait to get caught up on the posts here and share a pic of my Hammitt family of bags all together. I'll also need to take out, air and condition my entire bag collection. I haven't touched any of them since March so they'll need some TLC. If I'm feeling really brave, I may count them and see how much downsizing I really need to do.
> 
> In the meantime, please stay safe everyone.
> 
> Edit: so many typos in my posts. I'm totally disoriented still!



So happy fpr you you are back home with your cats and bags. How great your mother was able to come immediaitely, too! Hopefully your symptoms are nothing but a little cold. I´m keeping my fingers crossed for you. Enjoy being back home!


----------



## msd_bags

Sorry I can’t help but post this.  I am enamored with both bag and strap!
Another day at the office yesterday.  Cassie with Anya Hindmarch strap.


----------



## jblended

I'm playing catch up in here but feel like I'm missing a lot of posts in between! Happy to see everyone is still safe and healthy. 

Thank you, one and all, for all the lovely words! I'm happy to be home and I woke up to find all 3 cats laying across my body (one on my tummy, one on my arm and one on my leg). They have finally forgiven me for being gone for so long! Yay!
I'm awaiting my PCR test results and hope it's negative. It has been strange to be in the same country as my mum for the first time in years, only to have spent pretty much the entire time quarantined away from her due to Covid. 

Next on my to-do list when I'm feeling a little stronger is to condition my bags and take some pictures to post.



dcooney4 said:


> With the little gifted scarf from Tie A Bow on it.


That is lovely! Love the sailing boats with the navy bag, very nautical. 



cowgirlsboots said:


> Grocery shopping on Saturday- one of my recently bought vintage dresses, a jeans jacket (handed down to me from my daughter) and the reliable abro bag that fits the essentials.


Love this entire outfit! 



msd_bags said:


> Sorry I can’t help but post this.  I am enamored with both bag and strap!
> Another day at the office yesterday.  Cassie with Anya Hindmarch strap.


Congrats on the new Longchamp and Cassie! That strap is awesome! Such fun!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Sorry I can’t help but post this.  I am enamored with both bag and strap!
> Another day at the office yesterday.  Cassie with Anya Hindmarch strap.
> View attachment 4789605


That strap is so fun . Love it!


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> I ended up ordering an oxblood small tote from the Portland leather goods company. It won't be as elegant as your tote but it has an 11 inch strap drop and I can carry bulky art supplies in it if needed . I have not received it yet but I grabbed it on sale plus I had a code for even a bigger discount.


I love mine!


----------



## Cookiefiend

msd_bags said:


> Sorry I can’t help but post this.  I am enamored with both bag and strap!
> Another day at the office yesterday.  Cassie with Anya Hindmarch strap.
> View attachment 4789605


That is so so cute - I love the color! 
(also extremely tempting… telling myself RIGHT NOW that I do NOT need that bag… in that color…  but zomg - I want!)


----------



## Cookiefiend

jblended said:


> A drive by post because I have so much to share!
> 
> I'm back home and my cats are with me!
> They're all fatter and fluffier than when I left them. My vet was a little too fond of them and gave them too many treats, ha ha! They are punishing me for being away! They are taking my cuddles but side-eyeing me at every opportunity. I'll have to ingratiate myself to them, lol!
> 
> My mother is also with me!!!
> There was a shortage in the local humanitarian hospital so they gave her an immediate placement! We did not expect that but it was perfect as we could fly together, instead of her joining me in a couple of months. We both wore double masks on the flight. These past few days have been hectic, to say the least.
> 
> I am quarantined away from mum again because I have to be re-tested for covid (I have symptoms that may be a simple cold, but better to be on the safe side and keep her away until I'm sure). This has been simple, logistically speaking, just because I'm in familiar territory now and was able to make quick arrangements for her to stay somewhere close to me.
> 
> I cannot wait to get caught up on the posts here and share a pic of my Hammitt family of bags all together. I'll also need to take out, air and condition my entire bag collection. I haven't touched any of them since March so they'll need some TLC. If I'm feeling really brave, I may count them and see how much downsizing I really need to do.
> 
> In the meantime, please stay safe everyone.
> 
> Edit: so many typos in my posts. I'm totally disoriented still!


I'm so glad your home, with your mum and your kitties, that has to feel good!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Just a trip to the butcher today, then to the post office - so I just had my mask, car keys, sunglasses and card case... no pocket in my dress so I can’t treat you a pocket pic!
> View attachment 4779992


Pretty mask! Does the H stand for "Hermes," "Happy," or something else?


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> An unexpected reveal! My neighbour mailed my quarantine purchases to my mum whilst I was in hospital and they just arrived. I found my mum had dropped them off for me this morning. Was quite a surprise, I had no idea she'd sent them!
> 
> I love, love, love the Hammitt. It's the white bag with the red zipper in the photos attached.
> It's different from my other Hammitt bags in colour, size, shape, leather and also in hardware, so it really adds something to my collection.
> My two Tony bags are in gunmetal and shiny gold hardware, so I'm glad this Nash bag has brushed gold hw so they're all different. I'll add one in silver hardware at some point in the future, I'm sure. The Nash is also a pebbled leather whereas my other two are smooth.
> My Hammitt collection feels complete now and I'm really glad I got this bag before this colourway was discontinued.
> 
> The Aimee Kestenberg bag is not for me. At all.
> I know the picture isn't the best angle but it's the only one where you can see some iridescence to the bag. All the colour is on the bottom of the bag and doesn't show up easily in person or on camera.
> It is, in fact, quilted suede. It's a very light grey and almost looks like a _dirty white_ instead of nice grey- why?!?!
> The design of the bag is really functional: external slip pocket, large main compartment, 3 internal slip pockets and a full zippered pocket (all these go the whole length of the bag). Very practical.
> It's okay but _way _overpriced at $100. Especially since the Hammitt was the same price but the leather feels like great quality in comparison.
> The scuffs on the back are noticeable, but they don't show up clearly in my pics.
> The suede feels really cheap and they've used cardboard as the internal backing for the slip pockets!! That cardboard is the deal breaker for me. No bueno.
> Ok, honestly, I hate it.  It looks nice but it feels very cheap. I'm surprised the brand has such rave reviews everywhere! It's not the quality I was expecting from a contemporary brand, but perhaps I've been spoiled by Coach and Hammitt.
> 
> 
> It feels like a young person's bag so I just showed it to my friend's 13 year old daughter over a video call and she wants it! It will be her first real leather bag and she loved the glittery/ mildly iridescent colour. She doesn't care about the scuffs at all, either. So, off it's going in the post tomorrow. I don't think I'd ever try the brand again, no matter how many more positive reviews I see or awards they win. But I'm glad this bag has found a home so easily and will be appreciated and used.
> 
> View attachment 4780419
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780421


I love the Hammitt… such a sharp-looking bag! And what a shame about the AK, but glad it turned out to be the perfect present for your friend's daughter. She's happy, you're rid of it, and everything is back in balance again.

Gotta say it again… wow, that Hammitt bag is an attention-grabber!


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> I went to the office today.  And since my route is just home-office parking-office cubicle-office parking-home, I felt it was safe to bring a nice bag.
> My new Saint Laurent bag, with a Mautto strap.
> View attachment 4780602
> 
> This is her first outing!  How I wish I could carry her more!


The Mautto strap is great with the YSL bag. To my eye, it elevates the look.

Glad you were able to get out… if only for a little while.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Honestly, I appreciate the time you’re taking to give this information to us. You have first hand experience and that is invaluable. There are so many mask, and I often don’t know what will really work. *I bought some white cotton ones - several - and my DH won’t wear them because he says they look like underwear* (they are made by Hanes so he has a point), but they fit his face - maybe I should dye them black! They are too big for me, but I have one of those ear-saver things, and that helps. I can't keep the ones that tie on the back Of the head, or have elastic that goes around the back of the head ON my head - they slide right down my hair. So it has to go around my ears.


Underwear!!!!!   

I'm gonna be giggling about this all day. Thanks, dear.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Why not give DH some markers and let him write slogans on them!


Clever!


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> My friend received the AK iridescent bag! DHL express is amazing! I thought the pandemic would have slowed down theirservices but evidently not.
> Her daughter adores the bag! She's so, so happy. Turns out she couldn't celebrate her birthday because of covid and this is the first present she's received- her friends couldn't buy anything during lockdown, and then the date had passed so nobody bothered. I'm so happy for her! Such a wonderful bit of luck that I thought of her for that bag.


I'm so glad she liked it. Such a shame her birthday passed with no hoopla, so the bag worked out perfectly.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> With the little gifted scarf from Tie A Bow on it.
> 
> View attachment 4784851


What a happy little bow!


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> So I thought my June bag from YSL was my last for this year.  Was I so wrong! Maybe I shouldn’t have joined the Viber group of the local company that carries a lot of international brands.  They have a concierge service that allows you to exchange messages with a specialist for the items you want, and they deliver your order to your home, as in just hours later.
> 
> I know this bag was easily (and cheaply(?)) available in the US.  But here, it was priced around $550 after conversion, in the boutique (no outlets here).  And now, it’s on sale, the lowest that it could possibly go down to here in my opinion (but still higher than US sale price).    I just saw the sale in the catalogue they posted in the Viber group.
> 
> This is the specific color for this Coach Cassie that I have been checking out (even in duty free shops abroad) since last year.  So in the end, resistance was a lost cause.
> View attachment 4785510
> 
> She’s still in “quarantine” so I have not really held her.


Great color.


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> A drive by post because I have so much to share!
> 
> I'm back home and my cats are with me!
> They're all fatter and fluffier than when I left them. My vet was a little too fond of them and gave them too many treats, ha ha! They are punishing me for being away! They are taking my cuddles but side-eyeing me at every opportunity. I'll have to ingratiate myself to them, lol!
> 
> My mother is also with me!!!
> There was a shortage in the local humanitarian hospital so they gave her an immediate placement! We did not expect that but it was perfect as we could fly together, instead of her joining me in a couple of months. We both wore double masks on the flight. These past few days have been hectic, to say the least.
> 
> I am quarantined away from mum again because I have to be re-tested for covid (I have symptoms that may be a simple cold, but better to be on the safe side and keep her away until I'm sure). This has been simple, logistically speaking, just because I'm in familiar territory now and was able to make quick arrangements for her to stay somewhere close to me.
> 
> I cannot wait to get caught up on the posts here and share a pic of my Hammitt family of bags all together. I'll also need to take out, air and condition my entire bag collection. I haven't touched any of them since March so they'll need some TLC. If I'm feeling really brave, I may count them and see how much downsizing I really need to do.
> 
> In the meantime, please stay safe everyone.
> 
> Edit: so many typos in my posts. I'm totally disoriented still!


So glad to hear you're back home again, and… YAY!!!… that your mother is with you. I hope this most recent C-19 test turns out negative. 

Gosh, you've had a rough time of it. I so admire you for keeping your sanity. (Maybe you go inside a closet and scream your head off now and then? Nobody would blame you!!!)

Have fun playing with your bag collection. Look forward to seeing your Hammitt 'family" when you have a chance.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Pretty mask! Does the H stand for "Hermes," "Happy," or something else?


Thank you - it is Hermes, from one of the scarves but I'm not sure of the pattern name. 
Edited to add - its H en Bias, by Joachim Metz


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> Sorry I can’t help but post this.  I am enamored with both bag and strap!
> Another day at the office yesterday.  Cassie with Anya Hindmarch strap.
> View attachment 4789605


The strap/bag match is the best EVER!!!!!!!


----------



## baghabitz34

msd_bags said:


> I didn’t know how to say it yesterday, but before buying the Coach Cassie, I already purchased online another bag (I’m embarrassed to admit this).  It’s 50% off! And it arrived today.  Longchamp is also carried here locally by the same company that carries Coach, but I got the Longchamp online and not through the concierge.  Btw, I don’t think I mentioned yesterday that I got the Coach for 0% interest credit card installment purchase (my condition to myself for considering it)...My excuse for getting yet another bag too soon.
> 
> But I’m surprised how much I love the color of my new tote - Longchamp Roseau Essential Tote Medium in Pilot(?) Blue.  It is soothing!  Just a quick picture:
> View attachment 4786696


Nice! I love Longchamp leather. I’ve been wanting one of these too, just can’t decide on a color. Enjoy


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you - it is Hermes, from one of the scarves but I'm not sure of the pattern name.
> Edited to add - its H en Bias, by Joachim Metz


Wow, that´s posh! I didn´t even imagine Hermes were doing masks. Now I feel very humble... my mask started life as the legs of my boy´s pants before he fell holes in their knees.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Wow, that´s posh! I didn´t even imagine Hermes were doing masks. Now I feel very humble... my mask started life as the legs of my boy´s pants before he fell holes in their knees.


You are recycling! I made one from an old tee shirt. I've gotten lazy. After making 4 different styles of masks, I ended up buying some. I think I like the ones I made better but I'm not motivated to make any more. We aren't leaving the house hardly at all so we probably have enough for now.

It seems like every company who uses fabric has been making masks these days. They are available in all price ranges. I got some for $2 each with free shipping. They are good enough for me.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> You are recycling! I made one from an old tee shirt. I've gotten lazy. After making 4 different styles of masks, I ended up buying some. I think I like the ones I made better but I'm not motivated to make any more. We aren't leaving the house hardly at all so we probably have enough for now.
> 
> It seems like every company who uses fabric has been making masks these days. They are available in all price ranges. I got some for $2 each with free shipping. They are good enough for me.




I´ve been making lots from everything I got my hands on- gingham cotton, old sweatshirt leftovers (after making blankets for my boy from the big parts of his old sweatshirts), scraps of red and blue cotton and finally the pant legs as I liked the colour...  we have a good stock and don´t go out except for me to the grocery store... My boy will have to go back to school on Aug 3rd, though, so I might need to make him a few more. The pattern I´m using fits nicely and with my overlock machine they are quickly made so I have not even looked for shopbought ones. So far I´ve considered them nothing but a necessity. Maybe with having to leave my hole for the school runs again my fashion sense will kick back in...


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´ve been making lots from everything I got my hands on- gingham cotton, old sweatshirt leftovers (after making blankets for my boy from the big parts of his old sweatshirts), scraps of red and blue cotton and finally the pant legs as I liked the colour...  we have a good stock and don´t go out except for me to the grocery store... My boy will have to go back to school on Aug 3rd, though, so I might need to make him a few more. The pattern I´m using fits nicely and with my overlock machine they are quickly made so I have not even looked for shopbought ones. So far I´ve considered them nothing but a necessity. Maybe with having to leave my hole for the school runs again my fashion sense will kick back in...


My sewing machine is from the 1970s so it isn't ideal. I've gotten so blind it is hard for me to thread it. I just leave whatever color thread is in there until I run out.

We aren't even going out to the grocery; we get everything delivered. We go for a drive every few weeks. I bring the masks just in case we might have to get out. The only times I know we'll have to go out is if we have to go to the doctor.


----------



## jblended

ElainePG said:


> So glad to hear you're back home again, and… YAY!!!… that your mother is with you. I hope this most recent C-19 test turns out negative.
> 
> Gosh, you've had a rough time of it. I so admire you for keeping your sanity. (Maybe you go inside a closet and scream your head off now and then? Nobody would blame you!!!)
> 
> Have fun playing with your bag collection. Look forward to seeing your Hammitt 'family" when you have a chance.


Thank you!
I tested negative!!!  

As for Hammitt family photos...attached! 
I'm rubbish at staging photos but I tried to show the different sizes by placing them side by side.
Hammitt have renamed the sizes on these since I bought them, but I'll refer to them by the current names for anyone looking to purchase one.

1- Medium 'Tony' bag in black, light gunmetal hardware (they don't seem to do dark gunmetal, as far as I can tell). The strap on this one has rivets all along it.

2- Small 'Tony' in black, shiny gold hardware, red zipper. Least functional of all 3 sizes, because the zipper is 2/3rd of the way up the bag, so the actual main compartment is small. However, still fits in everything I use: wallet, keys, sunglasses, phone in back slip pocket.
Plain leather strap with no rivets on this bag.

3- 'Nash 2' in white, brushed gold hardware, red zipper. Though it looks like the smallest, it has more space than the small Tony because the zipper is at the top, so the whole bag is an open compartment. The front red zipper is an additional pocket and the back slip pocket also takes the length of the whole bag (in the Tony design, the back slip pocket is the size of a phone placed vertically only).
The regular Nash bag only has one front angled zipper pocket and a back slip pocket, no central main compartment. I would recommend the 'Nash 2' over it for that reason.
Plain leather strap with no rivets on this bag. 

Should also note, there is a difference in the leathers on these, although it may not show up in the pics. Each one is gorgeous, but the older ones (Tony) were smoother, the Nash is much more pebble-y.

I want to add one more with silver hardware later on, likely in blue.

Please ignore my purple/white python bag; it is not from the same family, I'm just using it to prop up the bag. 

Edited to clarify some details and re-attach the pictures. Something went wrong with the attachment the first time.


----------



## muchstuff

jblended said:


> Thank you!
> I tested negative!!!
> 
> As for Hammitt family photos...attached!
> I'm rubbish at staging photos but I tried to show the different sizes by placing them side by side.
> As Hammitt have renamed the sizes on these since I bought them, but I'll refer to them by the current names for anyone looking to purchase one.
> 
> 1- Medium Tony bag in black, light gunmetal hardware (they don't seem to do dark gunmetal, as far as I can tell).The strap on this one has rivets all along it.
> 
> 2- Small Tony in black, shiny gold hardware, red zipper. Least functional of all 3 sizes, because the zipper is 2/3rd of the way up the bag, so the actual main compartment is small. However, still fits in everything I use- wallet, keys, sunglasses, phone in back slip pocket.
> 
> 3- Nash 2 in white, brushed gold hardware. Though it looks like the smallest, it has more space than the small Tony because the zipper is at the top, so the whole bag is an open compartment. The front zip is an additional pocket and the back slip pocket also takes the length of the whole bag (in the Tony design, the back slip pocket is the size of a phone placed vertically only).
> 
> Please ignore my purple/white python bag; it is not from the same family, I'm just using it to prop up the bag.
> 
> View attachment 4790648
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790649
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790650


Congrats on the test!


----------



## jblended

muchstuff said:


> Congrats on the test!


Thank you! It's a major relief. And now I get to finally see my mum again. I've regressed to the state of a newborn- I just want my mum!!!


----------



## muchstuff

jblended said:


> Thank you! It's a major relief. And now I get to finally see my mum again. I've regressed to the state of a newborn- I just want my mum!!!


I totally get that!


----------



## Kimbashop

jblended said:


> Thank you!
> I tested negative!!!
> 
> As for Hammitt family photos...attached!
> I'm rubbish at staging photos but I tried to show the different sizes by placing them side by side.
> Hammitt have renamed the sizes on these since I bought them, but I'll refer to them by the current names for anyone looking to purchase one.
> 
> 1- Medium Tony bag in black, light gunmetal hardware (they don't seem to do dark gunmetal, as far as I can tell). The strap on this one has rivets all along it.
> 
> 2- Small Tony in black, shiny gold hardware, red zipper. Least functional of all 3 sizes, because the zipper is 2/3rd of the way up the bag, so the actual main compartment is small. However, still fits in everything I use: wallet, keys, sunglasses, phone in back slip pocket.
> 
> 3- Nash 2 in white, brushed gold hardware, red zipper. Though it looks like the smallest, it has more space than the small Tony because the zipper is at the top, so the whole bag is an open compartment. The front zip is an additional pocket and the back slip pocket also takes the length of the whole bag (in the Tony design, the back slip pocket is the size of a phone placed vertically only).
> 
> Should also note, there is a difference in the leathers on these, although it may not show up in the pics. Each one is gorgeous, but the older ones (Tony) were smoother, the Nash is much more pebble-y.
> 
> I want to add one more with silver hardware later on, likely in blue.
> 
> Please ignore my purple/white python bag; it is not from the same family, I'm just using it to prop up the bag.
> 
> Edited to clarify some details and re-attach the pictures. Something went wrong with the attachment the first time.
> 
> View attachment 4790680
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790682
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790684


Wonderful news about your test!


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> Thank you!
> I tested negative!!!
> 
> As for Hammitt family photos...attached!
> I'm rubbish at staging photos but I tried to show the different sizes by placing them side by side.
> Hammitt have renamed the sizes on these since I bought them, but I'll refer to them by the current names for anyone looking to purchase one.
> 
> 1- Medium 'Tony' bag in black, light gunmetal hardware (they don't seem to do dark gunmetal, as far as I can tell). The strap on this one has rivets all along it.
> 
> 2- Small 'Tony' in black, shiny gold hardware, red zipper. Least functional of all 3 sizes, because the zipper is 2/3rd of the way up the bag, so the actual main compartment is small. However, still fits in everything I use: wallet, keys, sunglasses, phone in back slip pocket.
> Plain leather strap with no rivets on this bag.
> 
> 3- 'Nash 2' in white, brushed gold hardware, red zipper. Though it looks like the smallest, it has more space than the small Tony because the zipper is at the top, so the whole bag is an open compartment. The front red zipper is an additional pocket and the back slip pocket also takes the length of the whole bag (in the Tony design, the back slip pocket is the size of a phone placed vertically only).
> The regular Nash bag only has one front angled zipper pocket and a back slip pocket, no central main compartment. I would recommend the 'Nash 2' over it for that reason.
> Plain leather strap with no rivets on this bag.
> 
> Should also note, there is a difference in the leathers on these, although it may not show up in the pics. Each one is gorgeous, but the older ones (Tony) were smoother, the Nash is much more pebble-y.
> 
> I want to add one more with silver hardware later on, likely in blue.
> 
> Please ignore my purple/white python bag; it is not from the same family, I'm just using it to prop up the bag.
> 
> Edited to clarify some details and re-attach the pictures. Something went wrong with the attachment the first time.
> 
> View attachment 4790680
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790682
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790684


Congrats on being negative in the test. Love your Hammitt bags. I still want a med tony at some point. Though I have used my small tony quite a bit.


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> Wow, that´s posh! I didn´t even imagine Hermes were doing masks. Now I feel very humble... my mask started life as the legs of my boy´s pants before he fell holes in their knees.


Hermes isn’t making masks, I bought it on eBay. I’m sure the seller found some scarves at great price and cleverly repurposed them. They are very well made and have a pocket for a filter. 
I would love to make my own masks because I’m having trouble finding ones that fit. My sewing machine has something wrong and I can’t figure out how to fix it (I think it’s the bobbin tension), though I have tried. 


jblended said:


> Thank you!
> I tested negative!!!
> 
> As for Hammitt family photos...attached!
> I'm rubbish at staging photos but I tried to show the different sizes by placing them side by side.
> Hammitt have renamed the sizes on these since I bought them, but I'll refer to them by the current names for anyone looking to purchase one.
> 
> 1- Medium 'Tony' bag in black, light gunmetal hardware (they don't seem to do dark gunmetal, as far as I can tell). The strap on this one has rivets all along it.
> 
> 2- Small 'Tony' in black, shiny gold hardware, red zipper. Least functional of all 3 sizes, because the zipper is 2/3rd of the way up the bag, so the actual main compartment is small. However, still fits in everything I use: wallet, keys, sunglasses, phone in back slip pocket.
> Plain leather strap with no rivets on this bag.
> 
> 3- 'Nash 2' in white, brushed gold hardware, red zipper. Though it looks like the smallest, it has more space than the small Tony because the zipper is at the top, so the whole bag is an open compartment. The front red zipper is an additional pocket and the back slip pocket also takes the length of the whole bag (in the Tony design, the back slip pocket is the size of a phone placed vertically only).
> The regular Nash bag only has one front angled zipper pocket and a back slip pocket, no central main compartment. I would recommend the 'Nash 2' over it for that reason.
> Plain leather strap with no rivets on this bag.
> 
> Should also note, there is a difference in the leathers on these, although it may not show up in the pics. Each one is gorgeous, but the older ones (Tony) were smoother, the Nash is much more pebble-y.
> 
> I want to add one more with silver hardware later on, likely in blue.
> 
> Please ignore my purple/white python bag; it is not from the same family, I'm just using it to prop up the bag.
> 
> Edited to clarify some details and re-attach the pictures. Something went wrong with the attachment the first time.
> 
> View attachment 4790680
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790682
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790684


Wonderful news on the negative Test result!


----------



## msd_bags

jblended said:


> Thank you!
> I tested negative!!!
> 
> As for Hammitt family photos...attached!
> I'm rubbish at staging photos but I tried to show the different sizes by placing them side by side.
> Hammitt have renamed the sizes on these since I bought them, but I'll refer to them by the current names for anyone looking to purchase one.
> 
> 1- Medium 'Tony' bag in black, light gunmetal hardware (they don't seem to do dark gunmetal, as far as I can tell). The strap on this one has rivets all along it.
> 
> 2- Small 'Tony' in black, shiny gold hardware, red zipper. Least functional of all 3 sizes, because the zipper is 2/3rd of the way up the bag, so the actual main compartment is small. However, still fits in everything I use: wallet, keys, sunglasses, phone in back slip pocket.
> Plain leather strap with no rivets on this bag.
> 
> 3- 'Nash 2' in white, brushed gold hardware, red zipper. Though it looks like the smallest, it has more space than the small Tony because the zipper is at the top, so the whole bag is an open compartment. The front red zipper is an additional pocket and the back slip pocket also takes the length of the whole bag (in the Tony design, the back slip pocket is the size of a phone placed vertically only).
> The regular Nash bag only has one front angled zipper pocket and a back slip pocket, no central main compartment. I would recommend the 'Nash 2' over it for that reason.
> Plain leather strap with no rivets on this bag.
> 
> Should also note, there is a difference in the leathers on these, although it may not show up in the pics. Each one is gorgeous, but the older ones (Tony) were smoother, the Nash is much more pebble-y.
> 
> I want to add one more with silver hardware later on, likely in blue.
> 
> Please ignore my purple/white python bag; it is not from the same family, I'm just using it to prop up the bag.
> 
> Edited to clarify some details and re-attach the pictures. Something went wrong with the attachment the first time.
> 
> View attachment 4790680
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790682
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790684


What great news!! I’m glad you don’t have ‘it’.  And btw, great bags!!


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> This is just my cup of tea. Love the color and the leather looks wonderful. How is the weight of it?


I know you already have the Portland tote, but FWIW, the bag weighs 1.8 lbs.  And I was wrong earlier about the strap drop.  It’s actually almost 10”!  So, all good for me!


ElainePG said:


> The Mautto strap is great with the YSL bag. To my eye, it elevates the look.
> 
> Glad you were able to get out… if only for a little while.


Thanks!  I go to the office once a week (or extra day(s) if needed.  However, on Wednesday, we had our first confirmed case of covid with an employee.  I have no direct contact with that person (and I hope no indirect contact too).  So I’ll see if I can skip going next week as extra precaution.  But, I may need to visit an ophthalmologist as something weird is going on in my eye.


----------



## jblended

Thank you, everyone, for celebrating my negative test results with me! It feels great to be covid-free. And I'm improving overall. I have my fever under control and my voice is returning, so it's all good. 



msd_bags said:


> But, I may need to visit an ophthalmologist as something weird is going on in my eye.


You should be able to keep your mask on throughout your appointment, and you'll likely find the ophthalmologist has a shield between them and you (a shield around their equipment) as well as a mask on. Should be a comfortable and safe experience as a result of these new safety protocols. 
Hoping the treatment is simple for you.
Fingers crossed you can skip a week at work and be certain you haven't been exposed to the virus.
I still can't believe this is our new normal.


----------



## msd_bags

jblended said:


> Thank you, everyone, for celebrating my negative test results with me! It feels great to be covid-free. And I'm improving overall. I have my fever under control and my voice is returning, so it's all good.
> 
> 
> You should be able to keep your mask on throughout your appointment, and you'll likely find the ophthalmologist has a shield between them and you (a shield around their equipment) as well as a mask on. Should be a comfortable and safe experience as a result of these new safety protocols.
> Hoping the treatment is simple for you.
> Fingers crossed you can skip a week at work and be certain you haven't been exposed to the virus.
> I still can't believe this is our new normal.


Thanks for the concern.   This new normal is hard!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Carried my MZ Wallace micro Sutton to the grocery this morning, mostly just to hold my phone.


----------



## Cookiefiend

I finished my cross stitch and thought I had come up with a marvelous idea for what to do with it.


It’s supposed to be a pillow (boring) and I thought it would be gorgeous sewn onto a toile and leather purse I found. 


Easy Peasy I thought. But nope. I’ve talked to one person who feels the front of the purse would need to be deconstructed, and then re-sewn with the work placed on the toile. I’m thinking that will be a whole lotta money... I’m going to talk to a local purse maker next Tuesday and see what he thinks he could do.
I know I could sew it onto a canvas tote, but I’m wanting more structure and I guess something a little nicer than that.
It might be possible to sew it onto maybe a Longchamp Roseau or my Just Campagne - but I don’t need another purse like that...
This is what I was hoping for: 


whatcha think?


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> I finished my cross stitch and thought I had come up with a marvelous idea for what to do with it.
> View attachment 4791363
> 
> It’s supposed to be a pillow (boring) and I thought it would be gorgeous sewn onto a toile and leather purse I found.
> View attachment 4791364
> 
> Easy Peasy I thought. But nope. I’ve talked to one person who feels the front of the purse would need to be deconstructed, and then re-sewn with the work placed on the toile. I’m thinking that will be a whole lotta money... I’m going to talk to a local purse maker next Tuesday and see what he thinks he could do.
> I know I could sew it onto a canvas tote, but I’m wanting more structure and I guess something a little nicer than that.
> It might be possible to sew it onto maybe a Longchamp Roseau or my Just Campagne - but I don’t need another purse like that...
> This is what I was hoping for:
> View attachment 4791362
> 
> whatcha think?


That would be gorgeous!


----------



## msd_bags

Cookiefiend said:


> I finished my cross stitch and thought I had come up with a marvelous idea for what to do with it.
> View attachment 4791363
> 
> It’s supposed to be a pillow (boring) and I thought it would be gorgeous sewn onto a toile and leather purse I found.
> View attachment 4791364
> 
> Easy Peasy I thought. But nope. I’ve talked to one person who feels the front of the purse would need to be deconstructed, and then re-sewn with the work placed on the toile. I’m thinking that will be a whole lotta money... I’m going to talk to a local purse maker next Tuesday and see what he thinks he could do.
> I know I could sew it onto a canvas tote, but I’m wanting more structure and I guess something a little nicer than that.
> It might be possible to sew it onto maybe a Longchamp Roseau or my Just Campagne - but I don’t need another purse like that...
> This is what I was hoping for:
> View attachment 4791362
> 
> whatcha think?


I think this looks great!  There’s harmony in the material.  So you will have the purse maker do this?


----------



## Cookiefiend

whateve said:


> That would be gorgeous!


Thank you - now if I could just get it done!


----------



## msd_bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Carried my MZ Wallace micro Sutton to the grocery this morning, mostly just to hold my phone.
> View attachment 4791361


My kind of color!!  Love this!


----------



## Cookiefiend

msd_bags said:


> I think this looks great!  There’s harmony in the material.  So you will have the purse maker do this?


I’m hoping to. I’m waiting for the first person to get back to me with a quote, and I see the purse maker next week. I feel he might be my best chance - he’s young and will have ideas.


----------



## Cookiefiend

msd_bags said:


> My kind of color!!  Love this!


Mine too - I love this little purse and can’t recommend them highly enough. I know @dcooney4 loves them too!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> My sewing machine is from the 1970s so it isn't ideal. I've gotten so blind it is hard for me to thread it. I just leave whatever color thread is in there until I run out.
> 
> We aren't even going out to the grocery; we get everything delivered. We go for a drive every few weeks. I bring the masks just in case we might have to get out. The only times I know we'll have to go out is if we have to go to the doctor.



A good old 70ies sewing machine might not be perfect for sewing masks especially from stretchy fabrics, but certainly is a good thing to own! I do all my dressmaking on a 60ies Phoenix machine at the moment and love the little thing! I have my mother´s Pfaff from the early 60ies (the machine she used all her married life and tought me how to sew on) in use, too and another Pfaff from the same time to do the heavy duty sewing when I make pram hoods and upholstery. New machines can´t make me happy- they are too complicated... The overlock machine is a nice gadget, but nothing more.
Funnily I used to love it and make whole dresses on it- quick and easy, but the more I dive into true vintage clothes the more I come off all industrial style hacks and get back to what my Mum taught me. Proper simple sewing including a lot of handstitching.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Thank you!
> I tested negative!!!
> 
> As for Hammitt family photos...attached!
> I'm rubbish at staging photos but I tried to show the different sizes by placing them side by side.
> Hammitt have renamed the sizes on these since I bought them, but I'll refer to them by the current names for anyone looking to purchase one.
> 
> 1- Medium 'Tony' bag in black, light gunmetal hardware (they don't seem to do dark gunmetal, as far as I can tell). The strap on this one has rivets all along it.
> 
> 2- Small 'Tony' in black, shiny gold hardware, red zipper. Least functional of all 3 sizes, because the zipper is 2/3rd of the way up the bag, so the actual main compartment is small. However, still fits in everything I use: wallet, keys, sunglasses, phone in back slip pocket.
> Plain leather strap with no rivets on this bag.
> 
> 3- 'Nash 2' in white, brushed gold hardware, red zipper. Though it looks like the smallest, it has more space than the small Tony because the zipper is at the top, so the whole bag is an open compartment. The front red zipper is an additional pocket and the back slip pocket also takes the length of the whole bag (in the Tony design, the back slip pocket is the size of a phone placed vertically only).
> The regular Nash bag only has one front angled zipper pocket and a back slip pocket, no central main compartment. I would recommend the 'Nash 2' over it for that reason.
> Plain leather strap with no rivets on this bag.
> 
> Should also note, there is a difference in the leathers on these, although it may not show up in the pics. Each one is gorgeous, but the older ones (Tony) were smoother, the Nash is much more pebble-y.
> 
> I want to add one more with silver hardware later on, likely in blue.
> 
> Please ignore my purple/white python bag; it is not from the same family, I'm just using it to prop up the bag.
> 
> Edited to clarify some details and re-attach the pictures. Something went wrong with the attachment the first time.
> 
> View attachment 4790680
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790682
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790684



Big sigh of relief: you tested neg! I´m so happy for you! 

Your bags are eye-candy!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> Hermes isn’t making masks, I bought it on eBay. I’m sure the seller found some scarves at great price and cleverly repurposed them. They are very well made and have a pocket for a filter.
> I would love to make my own masks because I’m having trouble finding ones that fit. My sewing machine has something wrong and I can’t figure out how to fix it (I think it’s the bobbin tension), though I have tried.
> 
> Wonderful news on the negative Test result!



What a shame about your sewing machine. Sometimes it´s just the smallest thing that causes tension issues- there might be fluff somewhere around the bobbin casing, maybe the macine does not "like" a certain material (my overlock freaked out about a vintage piece of jersey for example and simply wouldn´t produce proper seams), maybe the needle isn´t right for the material in question or the thread? Sometimes even different thread on top and in the bobbin causes problems. Hope you can sort your machine!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> I finished my cross stitch and thought I had come up with a marvelous idea for what to do with it.
> View attachment 4791363
> 
> It’s supposed to be a pillow (boring) and I thought it would be gorgeous sewn onto a toile and leather purse I found.
> View attachment 4791364
> 
> Easy Peasy I thought. But nope. I’ve talked to one person who feels the front of the purse would need to be deconstructed, and then re-sewn with the work placed on the toile. I’m thinking that will be a whole lotta money... I’m going to talk to a local purse maker next Tuesday and see what he thinks he could do.
> I know I could sew it onto a canvas tote, but I’m wanting more structure and I guess something a little nicer than that.
> It might be possible to sew it onto maybe a Longchamp Roseau or my Just Campagne - but I don’t need another purse like that...
> This is what I was hoping for:
> View attachment 4791362
> 
> whatcha think?



I love your embroidery! What a great idea to put it onto the handbag. It looks stunning! Hopefully you find a way to do it that does not involve mayor bag surgery, though to me it looks as if the bag would have to be fully taken apart to get the embroidery on top of the canvas and underneath the leather trims. Do you think it would be possible to handstitch it onto the canvas the way you put it on there for the photo?


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> I love your embroidery! What a great idea to put it onto the handbag. It looks stunning! Hopefully you find a way to do it that does not involve mayor bag surgery, though to me it looks as if the bag would have to be fully taken apart to get the embroidery on top of the canvas and underneath the leather trims. Do you think it would be possible to handstitch it onto the canvas the way you put it on there for the photo?


Thank you! 
That was my thought, to some how stitch it to the toile - so that it’s right next to, but not under the leather. But it’s a very rigid purse, very structured, and I’m not sure it can *be* sewn through. Under the toile, I can feel cushioning, then there is something rigid (cardboard maybe), then the interior lining and two pockets.
I feel like I’m talking myself out of the possibility...
I’m almost positive that it could be done with the Longchamp Roseau. Those are leather, with a nice fabric lining. It would be easy to get through.


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> Thank you!
> I tested negative!!!
> 
> As for Hammitt family photos...attached!
> I'm rubbish at staging photos but I tried to show the different sizes by placing them side by side.
> Hammitt have renamed the sizes on these since I bought them, but I'll refer to them by the current names for anyone looking to purchase one.
> 
> 1- Medium 'Tony' bag in black, light gunmetal hardware (they don't seem to do dark gunmetal, as far as I can tell). The strap on this one has rivets all along it.
> 
> 2- Small 'Tony' in black, shiny gold hardware, red zipper. Least functional of all 3 sizes, because the zipper is 2/3rd of the way up the bag, so the actual main compartment is small. However, still fits in everything I use: wallet, keys, sunglasses, phone in back slip pocket.
> Plain leather strap with no rivets on this bag.
> 
> 3- 'Nash 2' in white, brushed gold hardware, red zipper. Though it looks like the smallest, it has more space than the small Tony because the zipper is at the top, so the whole bag is an open compartment. The front red zipper is an additional pocket and the back slip pocket also takes the length of the whole bag (in the Tony design, the back slip pocket is the size of a phone placed vertically only).
> The regular Nash bag only has one front angled zipper pocket and a back slip pocket, no central main compartment. I would recommend the 'Nash 2' over it for that reason.
> Plain leather strap with no rivets on this bag.
> 
> Should also note, there is a difference in the leathers on these, although it may not show up in the pics. Each one is gorgeous, but the older ones (Tony) were smoother, the Nash is much more pebble-y.
> 
> I want to add one more with silver hardware later on, likely in blue.
> 
> Please ignore my purple/white python bag; it is not from the same family, I'm just using it to prop up the bag.
> 
> Edited to clarify some details and re-attach the pictures. Something went wrong with the attachment the first time.
> 
> View attachment 4790680
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790682
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790684


Congratulations on testing negative!!!! Wow!!! So does that mean that once your Mother gets out of quarantine, the two of you can see each other again? Do I have it right?

Thank you for the family photos of your Hammitt bags. They look sensational. I'm drawn to the small Tony, even though it seems the least functional. I may head over to ther website to see if it's still available. I'm carrying so very little during the few times I venture out these days, I just might be able to talk myself into it. Is it lightweight?


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> Thanks!  I go to the office once a week (or extra day(s) if needed.  However, on Wednesday, we had our first confirmed case of covid with an employee.  I have no direct contact with that person (and I hope no indirect contact too).  So I’ll see if I can skip going next week as extra precaution.  But, I may need to visit an ophthalmologist as something weird is going on in my eye.


I hope you can skip going to work next week. That's very frightening, even though you've had no direct contact with the person.

I'm sorry about your eye. fwiw, I've had a number of doctor visits (hospital visits, too) since the start of the pandemic, and so far, so good. All the medical offices here are being super-careful about cleanliness and precautions.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Carried my MZ Wallace micro Sutton to the grocery this morning, mostly just to hold my phone.
> View attachment 4791361


Love this little cutie!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> I finished my cross stitch and thought I had come up with a marvelous idea for what to do with it.
> View attachment 4791363
> 
> It’s supposed to be a pillow (boring) and I thought it would be gorgeous sewn onto a toile and leather purse I found.
> View attachment 4791364
> 
> Easy Peasy I thought. But nope. I’ve talked to one person who feels the front of the purse would need to be deconstructed, and then re-sewn with the work placed on the toile. I’m thinking that will be a whole lotta money... I’m going to talk to a local purse maker next Tuesday and see what he thinks he could do.
> I know I could sew it onto a canvas tote, but I’m wanting more structure and I guess something a little nicer than that.
> It might be possible to sew it onto maybe a Longchamp Roseau or my Just Campagne - but I don’t need another purse like that...
> This is what I was hoping for:
> View attachment 4791362
> 
> whatcha think?


First of all, that's one gorgeous piece of cross-stitch. It looks like something that would be displayed behind glass at the Victoria & Albert museum.

Putting it on  the front of the purse would be brilliant. I would have thought the same as you: just stitch it on to the front with its-bitsy stitches around the edges. No? Well, I'm certainly not an expert. I hope someone can figure out how to do it for you.


----------



## jblended

Cookiefiend said:


> I’m hoping to. I’m waiting for the first person to get back to me with a quote, and I see the purse maker next week. I feel he might be my best chance - he’s young and will have ideas.


Your cross stitch is gorgeous! 
I have an idea that may work as a last resort if your purse maker is unable to help, though I doubt it's what you have in mind: Fabric tape.
It would adhere it to the canvas of the bag without any issue, and it will likely stay put until the day you choose to pull it off.
Saying this, I understand that the preference would be to have it stitched on, of course.



ElainePG said:


> Congratulations on testing negative!!!! Wow!!! So does that mean that once your Mother gets out of quarantine, the two of you can see each other again? Do I have it right?
> 
> Thank you for the family photos of your Hammitt bags. They look sensational. I'm drawn to the small Tony, even though it seems the least functional. I may head over to ther website to see if it's still available. I'm carrying so very little during the few times I venture out these days, I just might be able to talk myself into it. Is it lightweight?



Yep, mum only needs to quarantine for 7 days as per the new guidelines, because she was in such a strict quarantine before and tested negative herself before traveling. We should have quarantined together upon arrival but when I started the fever, I felt it was safer for her if we separate.

The Hammitts are lightweight and that small Tony in particular is very light. And it is a great size and holds a fair amount; I only meant that the other 2 can hold more in comparison, but its perfect in its own right and is one of my most used bags.

I have found other models (Dillon, Montana, etc.) are larger and heavier! They have more rivets and more leather so that weighs them down.

Hammitt have started a new program where you can test a bag for free (I think you can use it for a week) before deciding to keep it. I would recommend checking that option out as well.

Edit: https://www.hammitt.com/pages/tryhammitt
That's the link for the try before you buy program. I think it would be helpful if someone was trying to pick between 2 styles/sizes.

I sound like a sales rep for them! 
I'll post here if my SA tells me of an upcoming sale for anyone interested.


----------



## jblended

cowgirlsboots said:


> Your bags are eye-candy!


Thank you! I conditioned most of them last night and realised I have several I haven't used for a very long time. For example, that python bag in my picture has barely seen the light of day. I sketched it and then had it made, so because it is my 'creation' I was too careful with it, almost never using it. Now I realise I have to make use of everything I own. Life is too short, particularly with the way this year has gone.


----------



## msd_bags

jblended said:


> Thank you! I conditioned most of them last night and realised I have several I haven't used for a very long time. For example, that python bag in my picture has barely seen the light of day. I sketched it and then had it made, so because it is my 'creation' I was too careful with it, almost never using it. Now I realise I have to make use of everything I own. Life is too short, particularly with the way this year has gone.


That’s also one realization that I have come to - no matter how delicate a bag is, if it is in my collection, then I should use it.  It should not be a museum piece.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I know you already have the Portland tote, but FWIW, the bag weighs 1.8 lbs.  And I was wrong earlier about the strap drop.  It’s actually almost 10”!  So, all good for me!
> 
> Thanks!  I go to the office once a week (or extra day(s) if needed.  However, on Wednesday, we had our first confirmed case of covid with an employee.  I have no direct contact with that person (and I hope no indirect contact too).  So I’ll see if I can skip going next week as extra precaution.  But, I may need to visit an ophthalmologist as something weird is going on in my eye.


You bag is perfection with those measurements. If my bag comes and it is not love I might search for yours . Stay healthy and safe. Hope everything with your eye is okay.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> I finished my cross stitch and thought I had come up with a marvelous idea for what to do with it.
> View attachment 4791363
> 
> It’s supposed to be a pillow (boring) and I thought it would be gorgeous sewn onto a toile and leather purse I found.
> View attachment 4791364
> 
> Easy Peasy I thought. But nope. I’ve talked to one person who feels the front of the purse would need to be deconstructed, and then re-sewn with the work placed on the toile. I’m thinking that will be a whole lotta money... I’m going to talk to a local purse maker next Tuesday and see what he thinks he could do.
> I know I could sew it onto a canvas tote, but I’m wanting more structure and I guess something a little nicer than that.
> It might be possible to sew it onto maybe a Longchamp Roseau or my Just Campagne - but I don’t need another purse like that...
> This is what I was hoping for:
> View attachment 4791362
> 
> whatcha think?


I think you are very talented and it would look fantastic.


----------



## keodi

jblended said:


> Thank you, everyone, for celebrating my negative test results with me! It feels great to be covid-free. And I'm improving overall. I have my fever under control and my voice is returning, so it's all good.
> 
> 
> You should be able to keep your mask on throughout your appointment, and you'll likely find the ophthalmologist has a shield between them and you (a shield around their equipment) as well as a mask on. Should be a comfortable and safe experience as a result of these new safety protocols.
> Hoping the treatment is simple for you.
> Fingers crossed you can skip a week at work and be certain you haven't been exposed to the virus.
> I still can't believe this is our new normal.


I'm so happy to hear you're covid free!


Cookiefiend said:


> Carried my MZ Wallace micro Sutton to the grocery this morning, mostly just to hold my phone.
> View attachment 4791361


I love it such a happy colour!


Cookiefiend said:


> I finished my cross stitch and thought I had come up with a marvelous idea for what to do with it.
> View attachment 4791363
> 
> It’s supposed to be a pillow (boring) and I thought it would be gorgeous sewn onto a toile and leather purse I found.
> View attachment 4791364
> 
> Easy Peasy I thought. But nope. I’ve talked to one person who feels the front of the purse would need to be deconstructed, and then re-sewn with the work placed on the toile. I’m thinking that will be a whole lotta money... I’m going to talk to a local purse maker next Tuesday and see what he thinks he could do.
> I know I could sew it onto a canvas tote, but I’m wanting more structure and I guess something a little nicer than that.
> It might be possible to sew it onto maybe a Longchamp Roseau or my Just Campagne - but I don’t need another purse like that...
> This is what I was hoping for:
> View attachment 4791362
> 
> whatcha think?


Fabulous job on your cross sticth! I love it, and i think it's a fabulous idea for the kelly!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> First of all, that's one gorgeous piece of cross-stitch. It looks like something that would be displayed behind glass at the Victoria & Albert museum.
> 
> Putting it on  the front of the purse would be brilliant. I would have thought the same as you: just stitch it on to the front with its-bitsy stitches around the edges. No? Well, I'm certainly not an expert. I hope someone can figure out how to do it for you.


Thank you sweetie! 
(I started typing, had a thought, got the bag, and poked a pin into the fabric to see if one would go in and how far - a pin will go in but not very far)
So - I still think it could be done, maybe with a curved needle? 
Im keeping my fingers crossed that I can get it on this bag! 


jblended said:


> Your cross stitch is gorgeous!
> I have an idea that may work as a last resort if your purse maker is unable to help, though I doubt it's what you have in mind: Fabric tape.
> It would adhere it to the canvas of the bag without any issue, and it will likely stay put until the day you choose to pull it off.
> Saying this, I understand that the preference would be to have it stitched on, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, mum only needs to quarantine for 7 days as per the new guidelines, because she was in such a strict quarantine before and tested negative herself before traveling. We should have quarantined together upon arrival but when I started the fever, I felt it was safer for her if we separate.
> 
> The Hammitts are lightweight and that small Tony in particular is very light. And it is a great size and holds a fair amount; I only meant that the other 2 can hold more in comparison, but its perfect in its own right and is one of my most used bags.
> 
> I have found other models (Dillon, Montana, etc.) are larger and heavier! They have more rivets and more leather so that weighs them down.
> 
> Hammitt have started a new program where you can test a bag for free (I think you can use it for a week) before deciding to keep it. I would recommend checking that option out as well.
> 
> Edit: https://www.hammitt.com/pages/tryhammitt
> That's the link for the try before you buy program. I think it would be helpful if someone was trying to pick between 2 styles/sizes.
> 
> I sound like a sales rep for them!
> I'll post here if my SA tells me of an upcoming sale for anyone interested.


Thank you! 
Fabric tape?!? I’ve not heard of this magic wonder! 
I did kinda wonder if I could just iron it on with the - oh heck I can’t think of what it’s called - like Wunder-Under or something like that. 
I’ve thought of several ideas - Velcro, snaps, the iron on stuff - but I’m going to look into Fabric Tape now. 


dcooney4 said:


> I think you are very talented and it would look fantastic.


Thank you! ❤️


keodi said:


> I'm so happy to hear you're covid free!
> 
> I love it such a happy colour!
> 
> Fabulous job on your cross sticth! I love it, and i think it's a fabulous idea for the kelly!


Thank you sweetie! 
It’s not a K though, it’s made by Lederer of Paris... but it is definitely a blatant copy of a K. Hermes tried to sue them - I think in the 90’s - but lost the suit because Lederer had been doing it for years, and they were able to prove that H knew they were. It is a very well made bag, but the leather is no where near Hermes’ leather!


----------



## jblended

Cookiefiend said:


> Fabric tape?!? I’ve not heard of this magic wonder!
> I did kinda wonder if I could just iron it on with the - oh heck I can’t think of what it’s called - like Wunder-Under or something like that.
> I’ve thought of several ideas - Velcro, snaps, the iron on stuff - but I’m going to look into Fabric Tape now.


Sorry, I've always called it fabric tape because it's used for alterations on garments. Perhaps it goes by a different name?
I mean this stuff:
Double sided fuse tape

Similar to what you are describing, but no need to iron on. Just place it on your cross stitch, peel the backing, and press onto the bag and done. You'd be amazed how long it will last. I've used it to stick patches on my jeans, and even with regular washing, the patches remained stuck exactly where I placed them. 
From the link...


> Product description
> 
> PeelnStick Fabric Fuse is a washable, double-sided press-on adhesive specifically designed for fabric. No sewing or ironing needed…simply press-on and go. Use it on fabric, felt, ribbon, trims, hems and more.



Another reference:








						Why we love double sided fabric tape | Classic Cleaners
					

Ever notice the celebrity walking the red carpet in a barely there dress, waving and sashaying while all the important parts stay covered? Have you noticed how the button up shirts of your favorite male and female TV actors never gap to reveal a bit of skin in between? Lastly, have you watched a...




					classiccleaners.net


----------



## foxgal

Bethwithabagproblem said:


> Hi, Foxgal,
> My DH and I are literally in the same boat! Retired, live in Baja (San Felipe) 6-7 months out of the year and travel in our diesel pusher the other 5-6 months. It’s the best of both worlds! My issue is having space for my handbag collection while on the road and lets face facts, luxury bags are really out of place for this type of lifestyle. Do you feel the same? I love my bags, but.....



Hi there! Love to know that I’m not the only purse-lover who is also a nomad!

Yes, for sure there is little space on the road for handbags. Typically when we head south I would just pack one minibag and one larger, usually contemporary brands I’d feel okay about throwing around and not babying. This year I’m especially finding my yearning for luxury bags really waning...with covid and BLM and the economic hardships so many are facing, spending excessively on bags just feels so superficial.

This has even affected my 2020 resolution. I had committed to not buying another bag but get a luxury SLG, but instead I decided to spend less on a Coach mini bag and I really feel “done”. For now at least!

Where in San Felipe are you? We usually winter in Todos Santos but always stop at Playa Hermosa on our way up/down...LOVE the beach there! Although my hubby got stung by a stingray there so we’re very careful now!


----------



## Cookiefiend

jblended said:


> Sorry, I've always called it fabric tape because it's used for alterations on garments. Perhaps it goes by a different name?
> I mean this stuff:
> Double sided fuse tape
> 
> Similar to what you are describing, but no need to iron on. Just place it on your cross stitch, peel the backing, and press onto the bag and done. You'd be amazed how long it will last. I've used it to stick patches on my jeans, and even with regular washing, the patches remained stuck exactly where I placed them.
> From the link...
> 
> 
> Another reference:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why we love double sided fabric tape | Classic Cleaners
> 
> 
> Ever notice the celebrity walking the red carpet in a barely there dress, waving and sashaying while all the important parts stay covered? Have you noticed how the button up shirts of your favorite male and female TV actors never gap to reveal a bit of skin in between? Lastly, have you watched a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> classiccleaners.net


Well I’ll be... 
That should do the trick! Thank you!


----------



## jblended

Cookiefiend said:


> Well I’ll be...
> That should do the trick! Thank you!


My pleasure.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you!
> That was my thought, to some how stitch it to the toile - so that it’s right next to, but not under the leather. But it’s a very rigid purse, very structured, and I’m not sure it can *be* sewn through. Under the toile, I can feel cushioning, then there is something rigid (cardboard maybe), then the interior lining and two pockets.
> I feel like I’m talking myself out of the possibility...
> I’m almost positive that it could be done with the Longchamp Roseau. Those are leather, with a nice fabric lining. It would be easy to get through.



So the tapestry would have to be stitched only to the toile- maybe with a curved needle? Or maybe with  a tough needle stitched trough padding and cardboard.. if it was possible to get into the innards of the bag by opening the lining. Is ist fabric?

edit: (now that I´ve read all the messages) I love the idea of using fabric tape! I don´t have any experience with it, but would love to learn about it.


----------



## dcooney4

If you have gone anywhere what bags did you end up using? I don't do the food shopping so I am rarely in close contact to people.  I have been sticking to my crossbody bags . If I might be where there are some people I was wearing my coated canvas Orla Kiely backpack that can be easily wiped down.


----------



## msd_bags

After a long time, I am able to post a modshot out of the house!  This was at a Uniqlo store earlier today.  I ordered online (they just launched the online store this past week) and deliverY was fast.  I normally wear Large for Uniqlo pants, but the 3 I ordered online were big and were not flattering!! If it was just 1 pair, I would probably have kept it and not exchanged because I didn’t want to go to the mall.  But I chose a mall that is usually quiet and I went opening hour.

Here is my Longchamp Roseau Essential tote.  I’ve noticed that I don’t have a photo of it yet showing the trademark Roseau bamboo closure.  But I need to keep the tote open for easy access during this covid time.


This was a hurried shot (and the proportion of the picture is not right).  And I wanted to show that I was also wearing a face shield (I’m not sure how this type is called as it only covers up to below the nose; this one is widely used by celebrities here).  It’s not uncommon that people also wear face shields in places like this here.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> If you have gone anywhere what bags did you end up using? I don't do the food shopping so I am rarely in close contact to people.  I have been sticking to my crossbody bags . If I might be where there are some people I was wearing my coated canvas Orla Kiely backpack that can be easily wiped down.


At first I was only using nylon crossbody bags.  But since I rarely go out and I only stay out, if ever, for a short period, I have started to wear leather bags.  When I get home, I just leave the bag in a “bag quarantine area”.  Although today, after I got home with my Longchamp tote, I sprayed Lysol high in the air, but for sure droplets reached down the bag.  I decided to brave it with this bag.


----------



## whateve

msd_bags said:


> After a long time, I am able to post a modshot out of the house!  This was at a Uniqlo store earlier today.  I ordered online (they just launched the online store this past week) and deliverY was fast.  I normally wear Large for Uniqlo pants, but the 3 I ordered online were big and were not flattering!! If it was just 1 pair, I would probably have kept it and not exchanged because I didn’t want to go to the mall.  But I chose a mall that is usually quiet and I went opening hour.
> 
> Here is my Longchamp Roseau Essential tote.  I’ve noticed that I don’t have a photo of it yet showing the trademark Roseau bamboo closure.  But I need to keep the tote open for easy access during this covid time.
> View attachment 4793107
> 
> This was a hurried shot (and the proportion of the picture is not right).  And I wanted to show that I was also wearing a face shield (I’m not sure how this type is called as it only covers up to below the nose; this one is widely used by celebrities here).  It’s not uncommon that people also wear face shields in places like this here.


Did Uniqlo change their sizing? I have several of the pull-on skinny jeans from a few years ago. I loved them because they were soft and stretchy.


----------



## msd_bags

whateve said:


> Did Uniqlo change their sizing? I have several of the pull-on skinny jeans from a few years ago. I loved them because they were soft and stretchy.


Maybe they are just not consistent with sizing.  I have several of the ankle length pants in Large.  Same size for thermal pants.  But then the following year, when they came out with a new set of thermal pants, I was in between Large and XL.  And now for these garterized cotton pants, Large was too big and so I exchanged for Medium.


----------



## whateve

msd_bags said:


> Maybe they are just not consistent with sizing.  I have several of the ankle length pants in Large.  Same size for thermal pants.  But then the following year, when they came out with a new set of thermal pants, I was in between Large and XL.  And now for these garterized cotton pants, Large was too big and so I exchanged for Medium.


That's good to know. We don't have a uniqlo store nearby so if I order, I'd have to return by mail.


----------



## dcooney4

Msd- I love your dress and the bag.


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> I finished my cross stitch and thought I had come up with a marvelous idea for what to do with it.
> View attachment 4791363
> 
> It’s supposed to be a pillow (boring) and I thought it would be gorgeous sewn onto a toile and leather purse I found.
> View attachment 4791364
> 
> Easy Peasy I thought. But nope. I’ve talked to one person who feels the front of the purse would need to be deconstructed, and then re-sewn with the work placed on the toile. I’m thinking that will be a whole lotta money... I’m going to talk to a local purse maker next Tuesday and see what he thinks he could do.
> I know I could sew it onto a canvas tote, but I’m wanting more structure and I guess something a little nicer than that.
> It might be possible to sew it onto maybe a Longchamp Roseau or my Just Campagne - but I don’t need another purse like that...
> This is what I was hoping for:
> View attachment 4791362
> 
> whatcha think?



Both you handiwork and the bag are :loveless: 

I hope you can find a way to attach


----------



## papertiger

msd_bags said:


> I know you already have the Portland tote, but FWIW, the bag weighs 1.8 lbs.  And I was wrong earlier about the strap drop.  It’s actually almost 10”!  So, all good for me!
> 
> Thanks!  I go to the office once a week (or extra day(s) if needed.  However, on Wednesday, we had our first confirmed case of covid with an employee.  I have no direct contact with that person (and I hope no indirect contact too).  So I’ll see if I can skip going next week as extra precaution.  But, I may need to visit an ophthalmologist as something weird is going on in my eye.



Best wishes to you (and especially your eye)

We had 2 cases at work which is why we were on lockdown a week before the rest of the country. Had I not had a conversation with a woman in the finance dept I would have never known, everything was kept under wraps.


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you sweetie!
> (I started typing, had a thought, got the bag, and poked a pin into the fabric to see if one would go in and how far - a pin will go in but not very far)
> So - I still think it could be done, maybe with a curved needle?
> Im keeping my fingers crossed that I can get it on this bag!
> 
> Thank you!
> Fabric tape?!? I’ve not heard of this magic wonder!
> I did kinda wonder if I could just iron it on with the - oh heck I can’t think of what it’s called - like Wunder-Under or something like that.
> I’ve thought of several ideas - Velcro, snaps, the iron on stuff - but I’m going to look into Fabric Tape now.
> 
> Thank you! ❤
> 
> Thank you sweetie!
> It’s not a K though, it’s made by Lederer of Paris... but it is definitely a blatant copy of a K. Hermes tried to sue them - I think in the 90’s - but lost the suit because Lederer had been doing it for years, and they were able to prove that H knew they were. It is a very well made bag, but the leather is no where near Hermes’ leather!



There are some historical connection between Lederer. I ned to go back to my books. If I find the info I will relay it to you.


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> Both you handiwork and the bag are :loveless:
> 
> I hope you can find a way to attach


Thank you very much! 
I'm meeting with the local guy on Wednesday. And I'll ask him about the fabric tape to see what he thinks.


papertiger said:


> There are some historical connection between Lederer. I ned to go back to my books. If I find the info I will relay it to you.


I would love that!


----------



## dcooney4

Just received my small classic tote from Portland Leather Goods in oxblood. It is gorgeous !


----------



## Kimbashop

dcooney4 said:


> Just received my small classic tote from Portland Leather Goods in oxblood. It is gorgeous !
> 
> View attachment 4794649


 lovely color and design. Portland Leather Goods has been getting some love lately on TPF


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Just received my small classic tote from Portland Leather Goods in oxblood. It is gorgeous !
> 
> View attachment 4794649


Oxblood is my favorite bag color and yours is a beauty!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

No real bag desire here atm.... I´ve been looking at Prada Venice bags- the ones with the gorgeous print of sketches of Venice on them, especially the frame bag in the very colourful design, but honestly, they are too expensive over here. After spotting some for sale in the US for far better prices I kind of lost interest. 

Instead I have been focusing on sentimental jewellery: a charm bracelet! 
I used to own one when I was younger. Put together over two decades. 
Some of the pendants actually came from my Grandma. She´d originally bought them for my aunt long before my time. Others had been given to me by my aunt over the years, others from friends or were just silly trinkets I had.

At some point my DD managed to nick and lose my bracelet...    

Now I decided it was time to get my memories back or rather substitute them. 
An old bracelet was easy to find. It even came with pendants that fit- my zodiac sign, Grandma´s... 

Over the last weeks I then hunted down and bought two substitute pendants. A horseshoe with an enamel heart and - I still can´t believe I found this!- a Spanish couple on their horse. 
The latter originally had been a present from my aunt. She brought it back from a holiday in Spain when I was about 12. 
My fingertips are 100% they are exactly what I had and lost.




This project makes me happy. Not too sure I´ll actually wear it- there´s a lot of dangling going on and clumsy me is very likely to lose pendants and get stuck everywhere- but having it!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> No real bag desire here atm.... I´ve been looking at Prada Venice bags- the ones with the gorgeous print of sketches of Venice on them, especially the frame bag in the very colourful design, but honestly, they are too expensive over here. After spotting some for sale in the US for far better prices I kind of lost interest.
> 
> Instead I have been focusing on sentimental jewellery: a charm bracelet!
> I used to own one when I was younger. Put together over two decades.
> Some of the pendants actually came from my Grandma. She´d originally bought them for my aunt long before my time. Others had been given to me by my aunt over the years, others from friends or were just silly trinkets I had.
> 
> At some point my DD managed to nick and lose my bracelet...
> 
> Now I decided it was time to get my memories back or rather substitute them.
> An old bracelet was easy to find. It even came with pendants that fit- my zodiac sign, Grandma´s...
> 
> Over the last weeks I then hunted down and bought two substitute pendants. A horseshoe with an enamel heart and - I still can´t believe I found this!- a Spanish couple on their horse.
> The latter originally had been a present from my aunt. She brought it back from a holiday in Spain when I was about 12.
> My fingertips are 100% they are exactly what I had and lost.
> 
> View attachment 4794768
> 
> 
> This project makes me happy. Not too sure I´ll actually wear it- there´s a lot of dangling going on and clumsy me is very likely to lose pendants and get stuck everywhere- but having it!


That's great! It's amazing you found the same charm!

I had a charm bracelet in high school. My parents bought it for me and every time I got a new charm, my dad soldered it on for me, kind of making a mess of it. I didn't like the bracelet at the time as it had hearts all over it. 

I got another charm bracelet a few years ago. The charms are amazing but rather big and I don't feel comfortable wearing it very much. I haven't decided if I should keep it.


----------



## keodi

dcooney4 said:


> If you have gone anywhere what bags did you end up using? I don't do the food shopping so I am rarely in close contact to people.  I have been sticking to my crossbody bags . If I might be where there are some people I was wearing my coated canvas Orla Kiely backpack that can be easily wiped down.


a card holder, thats it!


Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you very much!
> I'm meeting with the local guy on Wednesday. And I'll ask him about the fabric tape to see what he thinks.
> 
> I would love that!


I can't wait to hear his opinion! keep us posted!


dcooney4 said:


> Just received my small classic tote from Portland Leather Goods in oxblood. It is gorgeous !
> 
> View attachment 4794649


The colour and leather


----------



## msd_bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> No real bag desire here atm.... I´ve been looking at Prada Venice bags- the ones with the gorgeous print of sketches of Venice on them, especially the frame bag in the very colourful design, but honestly, they are too expensive over here. After spotting some for sale in the US for far better prices I kind of lost interest.
> 
> Instead I have been focusing on sentimental jewellery: a charm bracelet!
> I used to own one when I was younger. Put together over two decades.
> Some of the pendants actually came from my Grandma. She´d originally bought them for my aunt long before my time. Others had been given to me by my aunt over the years, others from friends or were just silly trinkets I had.
> 
> At some point my DD managed to nick and lose my bracelet...
> 
> Now I decided it was time to get my memories back or rather substitute them.
> An old bracelet was easy to find. It even came with pendants that fit- my zodiac sign, Grandma´s...
> 
> Over the last weeks I then hunted down and bought two substitute pendants. A horseshoe with an enamel heart and - I still can´t believe I found this!- a Spanish couple on their horse.
> The latter originally had been a present from my aunt. She brought it back from a holiday in Spain when I was about 12.
> My fingertips are 100% they are exactly what I had and lost.
> 
> View attachment 4794768
> 
> 
> This project makes me happy. Not too sure I´ll actually wear it- there´s a lot of dangling going on and clumsy me is very likely to lose pendants and get stuck everywhere- but having it!


I like charm bracelets!  And your project yielded a nice set of charms.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Oxblood is my favorite bag color and yours is a beauty!!


Thank you! I love it.


----------



## dcooney4

keodi said:


> a card holder, thats it!
> 
> I can't wait to hear his opinion! keep us posted!
> 
> The colour and leather


Thanks!


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> Just received my small classic tote from Portland Leather Goods in oxblood. It is gorgeous !
> 
> View attachment 4794649


This is a great color - congratulations! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> No real bag desire here atm.... I´ve been looking at Prada Venice bags- the ones with the gorgeous print of sketches of Venice on them, especially the frame bag in the very colourful design, but honestly, they are too expensive over here. After spotting some for sale in the US for far better prices I kind of lost interest.
> 
> Instead I have been focusing on sentimental jewellery: a charm bracelet!
> I used to own one when I was younger. Put together over two decades.
> Some of the pendants actually came from my Grandma. She´d originally bought them for my aunt long before my time. Others had been given to me by my aunt over the years, others from friends or were just silly trinkets I had.
> 
> At some point my DD managed to nick and lose my bracelet...
> 
> Now I decided it was time to get my memories back or rather substitute them.
> An old bracelet was easy to find. It even came with pendants that fit- my zodiac sign, Grandma´s...
> 
> Over the last weeks I then hunted down and bought two substitute pendants. A horseshoe with an enamel heart and - I still can´t believe I found this!- a Spanish couple on their horse.
> The latter originally had been a present from my aunt. She brought it back from a holiday in Spain when I was about 12.
> My fingertips are 100% they are exactly what I had and lost.
> 
> View attachment 4794768
> 
> 
> This project makes me happy. Not too sure I´ll actually wear it- there´s a lot of dangling going on and clumsy me is very likely to lose pendants and get stuck everywhere- but having it!


Charm bracelets are sentimental treasures. 
I had one that my grandmother gave me when I was a child, I kept it for years even after it no longer fit.  It wasn’t an expensive bracelet by any means, and it always gave me a rash. But I loved it. My favorite charm was a daisy, and I couldn’t tell you for the life of me what any other charm was - but I remember the daisy.
About 4 years ago, I bought a Pandora charm bracelet and filled it with things that meant something to me. They‘re mostly family related, there are dog and Hawaii charms too - but - sitting here this evening thinking about this... I need a daisy charm.


----------



## dcooney4

I have to charm bracelets. One is a pandora that my youngest help me pick a lot of the charms . Needless to say it is very colorful and full of animals. My other one is a links of london one with only three charms . One is a red heart , one is an airplane in memory of my godfather and painters palette. That one I still wear on occasion. Thanks for reminding me of them .


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> Just received my small classic tote from Portland Leather Goods in oxblood. It is gorgeous !
> 
> View attachment 4794649


This is great! I love the contrast handles.


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> No real bag desire here atm.... I´ve been looking at Prada Venice bags- the ones with the gorgeous print of sketches of Venice on them, especially the frame bag in the very colourful design, but honestly, they are too expensive over here. After spotting some for sale in the US for far better prices I kind of lost interest.
> 
> Instead I have been focusing on sentimental jewellery: a charm bracelet!
> I used to own one when I was younger. Put together over two decades.
> Some of the pendants actually came from my Grandma. She´d originally bought them for my aunt long before my time. Others had been given to me by my aunt over the years, others from friends or were just silly trinkets I had.
> 
> At some point my DD managed to nick and lose my bracelet...
> 
> Now I decided it was time to get my memories back or rather substitute them.
> An old bracelet was easy to find. It even came with pendants that fit- my zodiac sign, Grandma´s...
> 
> Over the last weeks I then hunted down and bought two substitute pendants. A horseshoe with an enamel heart and - I still can´t believe I found this!- a Spanish couple on their horse.
> The latter originally had been a present from my aunt. She brought it back from a holiday in Spain when I was about 12.
> My fingertips are 100% they are exactly what I had and lost.
> 
> View attachment 4794768
> 
> 
> This project makes me happy. Not too sure I´ll actually wear it- there´s a lot of dangling going on and clumsy me is very likely to lose pendants and get stuck everywhere- but having it!


I just love bringing back this idea. Like you, I would enjoy collecting the memories but then maybe wouldn't actually wear the bracelet. I even think I have my childhood one lying around here somewhere.


----------



## Cookiefiend

I wear mine occasionally - prior to all the current shenanigans. I’m not wearing much jewelry at all these days, just earrings and a watch. But when we’re able to get back out, I should wear it more often.
I did peep at the Pandora site, they have pink or blue daisies, but my old one was white and yellow - I’d rather have those colors. I’ll keep a look out for one, because now I *need* one!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> I wear mine occasionally - prior to all the current shenanigans. I’m not wearing much jewelry at all these days, just earrings and a watch. But when we’re able to get back out, I should wear it more often.
> I did peep at the Pandora site, they have pink or blue daisies, but my old one was white and yellow - I’d rather have those colors. I’ll keep a look out for one, because now I *need* one!
> View attachment 4795280


It is very pretty.


----------



## dcooney4

Here are mine. I forgot about one because I wear it in winter and won’t be adding more beads .


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> This is great! I love the contrast handles.


Thanks!


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> I just love bringing back this idea. Like you, I would enjoy collecting the memories but then maybe wouldn't actually wear the bracelet. I even think I have my childhood one lying around here somewhere.


If you find it post a picture. I love looking at everyone’s charm bracelets.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> It is very pretty.


Thank you so much!


dcooney4 said:


> Here are mine. I forgot about one because I wear it in winter and won’t be adding more beads .
> 
> View attachment 4795383


Lovely - I especially like the bottom one. Very simple and elegant!


dcooney4 said:


> If you find it post a picture. I love looking at everyone’s charm bracelets.


+1
They are so pretty!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> This is a great color - congratulations!
> 
> Charm bracelets are sentimental treasures.
> I had one that my grandmother gave me when I was a child, I kept it for years even after it no longer fit.  It wasn’t an expensive bracelet by any means, and it always gave me a rash. But I loved it. My favorite charm was a daisy, and I couldn’t tell you for the life of me what any other charm was - but I remember the daisy.
> About 4 years ago, I bought a Pandora charm bracelet and filled it with things that meant something to me. They‘re mostly family related, there are dog and Hawaii charms too - but - sitting here this evening thinking about this... I need a daisy charm.



You DO NEED a daisy charm. I can clearly feel it... 
My daughters both have Pandora bracelets and for a moment I thought it would be right for me, too, but the old fashioned version appeals more to me. Today I had two more charms in the post: baby shoes and a football player (my older son is a goalkeeper) ...  
Of the charms that used to be on my old bracelet I only remember a few. 




I made a sketch...  that little heart was a silver frame with red glass inside- childhood jewellery, the bigger heart was enamelled metal and the strange shape with the purple blob was the broken middle section of a garnet necklace I got as a confirmation present. Sentimental...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

momasaurus said:


> I just love bringing back this idea. Like you, I would enjoy collecting the memories but then maybe wouldn't actually wear the bracelet. I even think I have my childhood one lying around here somewhere.



You must look for your childhood bracelet and maybe take notes what each charm means and whom they came from. Just imagine it would still be there for further generations. (This is if they do not chose to lose it as my DD did.) 

Only looking at my little silver treasures gives me joy everyday and hunting for my "substitutes" is actually nice, too. If the strange Spanish couple on the horse turned up. my glass heart might do, too, some day.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> I wear mine occasionally - prior to all the current shenanigans. I’m not wearing much jewelry at all these days, just earrings and a watch. But when we’re able to get back out, I should wear it more often.
> I did peep at the Pandora site, they have pink or blue daisies, but my old one was white and yellow - I’d rather have those colors. I’ll keep a look out for one, because now I *need* one!
> View attachment 4795280



I´m quite sure they had daisy earrings, so I expected there´d be a charm, too. Well, now I looked. The white and yellow version only seems to be available for the flat bracelet style. Here´s a glass version: https://www.ebay.de/i/293614107010


but looking at your bracelet you already have one very similar.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Just received my small classic tote from Portland Leather Goods in oxblood. It is gorgeous !
> 
> View attachment 4794649



Great colour.

How does the leather feel?


----------



## msd_bags

I like all this charm talk!!   

I don’t wear jewelry nowadays, but part of my daily wear pre-pandemic was a heart charms bracelet!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

msd_bags said:


> I like all this charm talk!!
> 
> I don’t wear jewelry nowadays, but part of my daily wear pre-pandemic was a heart charms bracelet!



I´m clumsy so don´t wear much jewellery every day.  I even managed to crack the stone in my big amber ring...  the only bracelet I´m not afraid of wrecking is a plain silver one with very big links. I originally bought this to put charms on, but it´s too thick.


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m quite sure they had daisy earrings, so I expected there´d be a charm, too. Well, now I looked. The white and yellow version only seems to be available for the flat bracelet style. Here´s a glass version: https://www.ebay.de/i/293614107010
> View attachment 4795647
> 
> but looking at your bracelet you already have one very similar.


I do have a similar one, it's more green though.
I might check on Poshmark to see if there's one there! 
(@cowgirlsboots - I think I *do* need one! )


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> I do have a similar one, it's more green though.
> I might check on Poshmark to see if there's one there!
> (@cowgirlsboots - I think I *do* need one! )


...of course you *do*. The vibes are very strong!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Checking in. How is everyone doing?

I’m bored silly and struggling to stay upbeat during this time. I’m an introvert, but I’m a social introvert. So, connections and activities with others bring me joy. Being isolated this long is haaaaaaaard.

I especially miss travel.  I feel like my wings have been clipped.

So, bags and jewelry have been at the bottom of my conscious thoughts. I still love my collection, but they need to see the light of day. I can’t even fathom adding anything because it would just languish in my closet with its buddies.

I’ve cleaned and recleaned my house so many times that you could do surgery on my living room table. I’d make Marie Kondo weep with envy as I now don’t even own a paper clip that doesn’t have a purpose and a designated place. Painted two rooms. Redecorated my bedroom (again. Lol!). Repurposed and redecorated a catch all room into my new study (woman cave!). Practicing French. Reading books. Zoom meetings with friends. Walking the park. Working out in my very minimalist home gym.  

But, if I don’t see people soon, I’m gonna explode. I’m open to all ideas on how to keep myself occupied. Any new ways to play with my bags?

I don’t “have” to quarantine because Mr. Sparkle and I don’t have any conditions that make us prone to get the more serious impacts from Covid-19. But, we’ve made the decision to do so as much as possible for the consideration of others.

BUT, I’m going cuckoooooooo! Help meeeeeeee!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> You DO NEED a daisy charm. I can clearly feel it...
> My daughters both have Pandora bracelets and for a moment I thought it would be right for me, too, but the old fashioned version appeals more to me. Today I had two more charms in the post: baby shoes and a football player (my older son is a goalkeeper) ...
> Of the charms that used to be on my old bracelet I only remember a few.
> 
> View attachment 4795643
> 
> 
> I made a sketch...  that little heart was a silver frame with red glass inside- childhood jewellery, the bigger heart was enamelled metal and the strange shape with the purple blob was the broken middle section of a garnet necklace I got as a confirmation present. Sentimental...


I can't wait to see it again when you have found all the missing ones and added a few new.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Great colour.
> 
> How does the leather feel?


Wonderful and it smells so good.


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Checking in. How is everyone doing?
> 
> I’m bored silly and struggling to stay upbeat during this time. I’m an introvert, but I’m a social introvert. So, connections and activities with others bring me joy. Being isolated this long is haaaaaaaard.
> 
> I especially miss travel.  I feel like my wings have been clipped.
> 
> So, bags and jewelry have been at the bottom of my conscious thoughts. I still love my collection, but they need to see the light of day. I can’t even fathom adding anything because it would just languish in my closet with its buddies.
> 
> I’ve cleaned and recleaned my house so many times that you could do surgery on my living room table. I’d make Marie Kondo weep with envy as I now don’t even own a paper clip that doesn’t have a purpose and a designated place. Painted two rooms. Redecorated my bedroom (again. Lol!). Repurposed and redecorated a catch all room into my new study (woman cave!). Practicing French. Reading books. Zoom meetings with friends. Walking the park. Working out in my very minimalist home gym.
> 
> But, if I don’t see people soon, I’m gonna explode. I’m open to all ideas on how to keep myself occupied. Any new ways to play with my bags?
> 
> I don’t “have” to quarantine because Mr. Sparkle and I don’t have any conditions that make us prone to get the more serious impacts from Covid-19. But, we’ve made the decision to do so as much as possible for the consideration of others.
> 
> BUT, I’m going cuckoooooooo! Help meeeeeeee!


Hey, nice to ‘hear’ from you!  I’ve wondered how you’ve been.

 I’ve started to wear some leather bags again.  I don’t wipe them when I get home, but I quarantine them.  Anyway, I rarely go out of the house.  So maybe you can wear yours too even when you’re out for basic errands.


----------



## MrsGAM

Love the charm bracelet talk! I have two Pandora bracelets, but I only wear one right now because it’s the most sentimental. I bought it right before I got married and only had the panda charm. Most of the charms are gifts from DH over the past 5 years.


Now that it’s full, I can start getting charms for my other bracelet.


----------



## baghabitz34

dcooney4 said:


> If you have gone anywhere what bags did you end up using? I don't do the food shopping so I am rarely in close contact to people.  I have been sticking to my crossbody bags . If I might be where there are some people I was wearing my coated canvas Orla Kiely backpack that can be easily wiped down.


I’ve used my bags the whole time. When I get home, I put them in a quarantine area. Then wash my hands and go about the rest of my day.


----------



## baghabitz34

dcooney4 said:


> Just received my small classic tote from Portland Leather Goods in oxblood. It is gorgeous !
> 
> View attachment 4794649


That color, very pretty!


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> I wear mine occasionally - prior to all the current shenanigans. I’m not wearing much jewelry at all these days, just earrings and a watch. But when we’re able to get back out, I should wear it more often.
> I did peep at the Pandora site, they have pink or blue daisies, but my old one was white and yellow - I’d rather have those colors. I’ll keep a look out for one, because now I *need* one!
> View attachment 4795280


Ooooh with the beads this is really cool!


----------



## Cookiefiend

MrsGAM said:


> Love the charm bracelet talk! I have two Pandora bracelets, but I only wear one right now because it’s the most sentimental. I bought it right before I got married and only had the panda charm. Most of the charms are gifts from DH over the past 5 years.
> View attachment 4796116
> 
> Now that it’s full, I can start getting charms for my other bracelet.


Awwww - that's so sweet! 
(and I love the pink flower!)


momasaurus said:


> Ooooh with the beads this is really cool!


Thank you!


----------



## momasaurus

Sparkletastic said:


> Checking in. How is everyone doing?
> 
> I’m bored silly and struggling to stay upbeat during this time. I’m an introvert, but I’m a social introvert. So, connections and activities with others bring me joy. Being isolated this long is haaaaaaaard.
> 
> I especially miss travel.  I feel like my wings have been clipped.
> 
> So, bags and jewelry have been at the bottom of my conscious thoughts. I still love my collection, but they need to see the light of day. I can’t even fathom adding anything because it would just languish in my closet with its buddies.
> 
> I’ve cleaned and recleaned my house so many times that you could do surgery on my living room table. I’d make Marie Kondo weep with envy as I now don’t even own a paper clip that doesn’t have a purpose and a designated place. Painted two rooms. Redecorated my bedroom (again. Lol!). Repurposed and redecorated a catch all room into my new study (woman cave!). Practicing French. Reading books. Zoom meetings with friends. Walking the park. Working out in my very minimalist home gym.
> 
> But, if I don’t see people soon, I’m gonna explode. I’m open to all ideas on how to keep myself occupied. Any new ways to play with my bags?
> 
> I don’t “have” to quarantine because Mr. Sparkle and I don’t have any conditions that make us prone to get the more serious impacts from Covid-19. But, we’ve made the decision to do so as much as possible for the consideration of others.
> 
> BUT, I’m going cuckoooooooo! Help meeeeeeee!


WOw. I am so impressed! I am wondering why I can't seem to get any fruitful downsizing done, but I'm also still working (from home). My days are so busy!
I must say it has REALLY helped me to have drinks and dinner with friends OUTSIDE in very uncrowded places. I met up with DS and DIL twice, also friends who are married (making fewer distancing needs). Are you in a place where outdoor dining is allowed and trusted?
I LOVE that you have a woman cave. You should really congratulate yourself.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> Checking in. How is everyone doing?
> 
> I’m bored silly and struggling to stay upbeat during this time. I’m an introvert, but I’m a social introvert. So, connections and activities with others bring me joy. Being isolated this long is haaaaaaaard.
> 
> I especially miss travel.  I feel like my wings have been clipped.
> 
> So, bags and jewelry have been at the bottom of my conscious thoughts. I still love my collection, but they need to see the light of day. I can’t even fathom adding anything because it would just languish in my closet with its buddies.
> 
> I’ve cleaned and recleaned my house so many times that you could do surgery on my living room table. I’d make Marie Kondo weep with envy as I now don’t even own a paper clip that doesn’t have a purpose and a designated place. Painted two rooms. Redecorated my bedroom (again. Lol!). Repurposed and redecorated a catch all room into my new study (woman cave!). Practicing French. Reading books. Zoom meetings with friends. Walking the park. Working out in my very minimalist home gym.
> 
> But, if I don’t see people soon, I’m gonna explode. I’m open to all ideas on how to keep myself occupied. Any new ways to play with my bags?
> 
> I don’t “have” to quarantine because Mr. Sparkle and I don’t have any conditions that make us prone to get the more serious impacts from Covid-19. But, we’ve made the decision to do so as much as possible for the consideration of others.
> 
> BUT, I’m going cuckoooooooo! Help meeeeeeee!


Hello! So nice to hear from you - and good to know you and Mr Sparkle are fine.
It sounds as though you've been busy, I'm worn out from reading how much you've done!  

We have had a few friends over for dinner outside, friends I know who have been quarantining and are being very careful. 
We've also gone to 3 restaurants and eaten inside the restaurant.  
Who ever thought that would be such a big deal? I haven't struggled with being away from people (I know that sounds terrible), but I have struggled a bit with always eating at home… because I also have to clean it all up! So being at the restaurant was like heaven. As a plus, they are all our favorite places so we 'know' a lot of the staff and so we got to catch up… and someone else brought *me* a cocktail!
All 3 restaurants are being very careful, tables are far apart, all the staff are wearing mask and gloves. We wear ours when coming in and when ever we leave the table All dinners have been marvelous.


----------



## Kimbashop

msd_bags said:


> Hey, nice to ‘hear’ from you!  I’ve wondered how you’ve been.
> 
> I’ve started to wear some leather bags again.  I don’t wipe them when I get home, but I quarantine them.  Anyway, I rarely go out of the house.  So maybe you can wear yours too even when you’re out for basic errands.


I do this as well -- I continue to use my bags but leave them on a hook by the door to quarantine them before use again. The research on the COVID19 spread via surface areas suggests that it is far less of a threat for transmission than oral respiration and air droplets. I'm still taking some precautions but this makes me feel a little better using my beloved bags, although I respect the decisions of others who want to take extra precautions.

@Sparkletastic, I'm super impressed that you could perform surgery on your living room table in a pinch!


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> Hello! So nice to hear from you - and good to know you and Mr Sparkle are fine.
> It sounds as though you've been busy, I'm worn out from reading how much you've done!
> 
> We have had a few friends over for dinner outside, friends I know who have been quarantining and are being very careful.
> We've also gone to 3 restaurants and eaten inside the restaurant.
> Who ever thought that would be such a big deal? I haven't struggled with being away from people (I know that sounds terrible), but I have struggled a bit with always eating at home… because I also have to clean it all up! So being at the restaurant was like heaven. As a plus, they are all our favorite places so we 'know' a lot of the staff and so we got to catch up… and someone else brought *me* a cocktail!
> All 3 restaurants are being very careful, tables are far apart, all the staff are wearing mask and gloves. We wear ours when coming in and when ever we leave the table All dinners have been marvelous.


I am so sick of cooking and cleaning! Before covid, we went out to eat nearly every day. Now I'm making 2 meals a day. DH is getting bored with what I'm cooking and expects me to try new recipes all the time. I'm just not motivated. We haven't ventured out to eat, being high risk and living in a high risk area.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I am so sick of cooking and cleaning! Before covid, we went out to eat nearly every day. Now I'm making 2 meals a day. DH is getting bored with what I'm cooking and expects me to try new recipes all the time. I'm just not motivated. We haven't ventured out to eat, being high risk and living in a high risk area.


Time for DH to learn how to cook  . Like you, I'm just not motivated. I'm lucky that my DH does enjoy cooking so we share duties. I'm just as happy with cheese, crackers and fruit TBH. But I do like to bake, which isn't always a good thing if you're watching waistlines...


----------



## Cookiefiend

whateve said:


> I am so sick of cooking and cleaning! Before covid, we went out to eat nearly every day. Now I'm making 2 meals a day. DH is getting bored with what I'm cooking and expects me to try new recipes all the time. I'm just not motivated. We haven't ventured out to eat, being high risk and living in a high risk area.


Oh man - that’s a lot. If I’m cooking, it’s just one meal (but I start at 4 to get it all together by 6) and I try to clean as I go. Our favorite butcher closed (they had extensive water damage from an apartment leak above them) and won’t be opening till hopefully Labor Day. That has put the kibosh on much of my desire to cook... I could make a 45 minute drive to their other locations - but I don’t wanna!! So humbug. 
We did/do carry out twice a week or so, and I appreciate that. I’m waiting on carry out right now!  And wearing a mask. 
We (fortunately) aren’t in a high risk area, but both of us have health issues and don’t want to take unnecessary risks.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic I have no sage advice. I am just winging it day by day. It is good to hear from you though.


----------



## msd_bags

The other day I was at my favorite mall, not to go shopping.  It also houses a group of medical clinics and my ophthalmologist friend goes there.  (Everything is okay with my eyes thankfully, though she could not do dilation to probe extensively because I was going to drive ftom there.).
I realized I was still not in a shopping mood!  And even if I had the opportunity to eat in the restaurants there (really not a lot of people), I just couldn’t wait to finish my other errands and leave!  But I must say in hindsight, since there are not much people there, I feel that it may be okay to shop and dine there after all.  Maybe I’ll give it a try next time.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I had a charm bracelet in high school. My parents bought it for me and every time I got a new charm, my dad soldered it on for me, kind of making a mess of it. I didn't like the bracelet at the time as it had hearts all over it.


Fancy a laugh @whateve ? This afternoon I tried to solder my charms to my bracelet and kind of made a mess of it... I´d never had soldered before and had no idea what I was doing. It took me ages to figure it out... well, they are all on and hopefully won´t fall off easily anymore...


----------



## keodi

Cookiefiend said:


> I wear mine occasionally - prior to all the current shenanigans. I’m not wearing much jewelry at all these days, just earrings and a watch. But when we’re able to get back out, I should wear it more often.
> I did peep at the Pandora site, they have pink or blue daisies, but my old one was white and yellow - I’d rather have those colors. I’ll keep a look out for one, because now I *need* one!
> View attachment 4795280


This is beautiful!


----------



## Cookiefiend

keodi said:


> This is beautiful!


Awww - thank you sweetheart!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Checking in. How is everyone doing?
> 
> I’m bored silly and struggling to stay upbeat during this time. I’m an introvert, but I’m a social introvert. So, connections and activities with others bring me joy. Being isolated this long is haaaaaaaard.
> 
> I especially miss travel.  I feel like my wings have been clipped.
> 
> So, bags and jewelry have been at the bottom of my conscious thoughts. I still love my collection, but they need to see the light of day. I can’t even fathom adding anything because it would just languish in my closet with its buddies.
> 
> I’ve cleaned and recleaned my house so many times that you could do surgery on my living room table. I’d make Marie Kondo weep with envy as I now don’t even own a paper clip that doesn’t have a purpose and a designated place. Painted two rooms. Redecorated my bedroom (again. Lol!). Repurposed and redecorated a catch all room into my new study (woman cave!). Practicing French. Reading books. Zoom meetings with friends. Walking the park. Working out in my very minimalist home gym.
> 
> But, if I don’t see people soon, I’m gonna explode. I’m open to all ideas on how to keep myself occupied. Any new ways to play with my bags?
> 
> I don’t “have” to quarantine because Mr. Sparkle and I don’t have any conditions that make us prone to get the more serious impacts from Covid-19. But, we’ve made the decision to do so as much as possible for the consideration of others.
> 
> BUT, I’m going cuckoooooooo! Help meeeeeeee!



Aww, I hear you! All this isolation thing is taking a toll here, too. I´m not a very social being and don´t mind not seeing real people as long as I have the internet. We never go out for meals and there are no decent shops within sensible distance where we live, either... but I miss the occasional market and even more I miss being able to travel, visiting the family in another province,a summer holidays in the UK....  During this long time at home I fear I´ve become a strange recluse. School will start again on Aug 3rd and my boy has to go. I actually am very nervous about having to take part in the real world, again.


----------



## Sparkletastic

momasaurus said:


> WOw. I am so impressed! I am wondering why I can't seem to get any fruitful downsizing done, but I'm also still working (from home). My days are so busy!
> I must say it has REALLY helped me to have drinks and dinner with friends OUTSIDE in very uncrowded places. I met up with DS and DIL twice, also friends who are married (making fewer distancing needs). Are you in a place where outdoor dining is allowed and trusted?
> I LOVE that you have a woman cave. You should really congratulate yourself.


My work schedule has slowed to a snail’s pace so I have tons of unwanted free time.  
We have been out a very tiny bit. I live in this bizarro cross roads of not being overly “afraid” of getting the virus and wanting to be conscientious of how my behavior impacts others.

Perhaps a couple of times in the last 5 months we met with a group of friends. But, we stopped when we learned that several of them were out and about, socializing and entertaining quite a bit. Their wide exposure would nullify our mostly quarantining soooo...


I’m in Texas which Hs some of the most lax rules in the US. So, yes we could go out but, meh. The limited occupancy at most venues just makes everything seem blah. 



Cookiefiend said:


> Hello! So nice to hear from you - and good to know you and Mr Sparkle are fine.
> It sounds as though you've been busy, I'm worn out from reading how much you've done!
> 
> We have had a few friends over for dinner outside, friends I know who have been quarantining and are being very careful.
> We've also gone to 3 restaurants and eaten inside the restaurant.
> Who ever thought that would be such a big deal? I haven't struggled with being away from people (I know that sounds terrible), but I have struggled a bit with always eating at home… because I also have to clean it all up! So being at the restaurant was like heaven. As a plus, they are all our favorite places so we 'know' a lot of the staff and so we got to catch up… and someone else brought *me* a cocktail!
> All 3 restaurants are being very careful, tables are far apart, all the staff are wearing mask and gloves. We wear ours when coming in and when ever we leave the table All dinners have been marvelous.


I’ve had so much time on my hands, I’ve had to do something. 

It would be nice to have a close circle of similarly semi-quarantined friends but, as I mentioned above, many people in Texas are acting as if this virus doesn’t exist and are actively opposed to wearing masks, washing hands, social distancing. Hanging out with people who are aggressively flouting the recommendations isn’t appealing with me. (Candidly it’s changed my opinion on a few people.)  I get people wanting to be out and about. (I’d give up all my handbags to get “normal” life back for all of us.) I don’t get the anger, umbrage and spite in some people’s outlooks and behaviors.

That all being said, the little kid in me wants to go back out and play - read: travel and wear my bags. Lol!

Has anyone been on a fun vacation this year? I’d love to hear about it and live vicariously through you. One of my friends drove by herself (well with her dog) from Texas to Colorado during the quarantine just to feel a bit of freedom.  Evidently she rented a little cabin and enjoyed the great natural surroundings. Maybe Mr. S and I should plan a road trip.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> I do have a similar one, it's more green though.
> I might check on Poshmark to see if there's one there!
> (@cowgirlsboots - I think I *do* need one! )


I had a look through ebay and found this....  not Pandora, but it should fit... 
maybe you´d like to have a look at it @Cookiefiend . 











						3D Blumentopf Rose Gänseblümchen Sonne rot - 925 Sterling Silber massiv Charme Perlen-NEU  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie 3D Blumentopf Rose Gänseblümchen Sonne rot - 925 Sterling Silber massiv Charme Perlen-NEU in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> I had a look through ebay and found this....  not Pandora, but it should fit...
> maybe you´d like to have a look at it @Cookiefiend .
> 
> View attachment 4798815
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3D Blumentopf Rose Gänseblümchen Sonne rot - 925 Sterling Silber massiv Charme Perlen-NEU  | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie 3D Blumentopf Rose Gänseblümchen Sonne rot - 925 Sterling Silber massiv Charme Perlen-NEU in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.de


Thank you sweetheart!


----------



## momasaurus

Sparkletastic said:


> My work schedule has slowed to a snail’s pace so I have tons of unwanted free time.
> We have been out a very tiny bit. I live in this bizarro cross roads of not being overly “afraid” of getting the virus and wanting to be conscientious of how my behavior impacts others.
> 
> Perhaps a couple of times in the last 5 months we met with a group of friends. But, we stopped when we learned that several of them were out and about, socializing and entertaining quite a bit. Their wide exposure would nullify our mostly quarantining soooo...
> 
> 
> I’m in Texas which Hs some of the most lax rules in the US. So, yes we could go out but, meh. The limited occupancy at most venues just makes everything seem blah.
> 
> I’ve had so much time on my hands, I’ve had to do something.
> 
> It would be nice to have a close circle of similarly semi-quarantined friends but, as I mentioned above, many people in Texas are acting as if this virus doesn’t exist and are actively opposed to wearing masks, washing hands, social distancing. Hanging out with people who are aggressively flouting the recommendations isn’t appealing with me. (Candidly it’s changed my opinion on a few people.)  I get people wanting to be out and about. (I’d give up all my handbags to get “normal” life back for all of us.) I don’t get the anger, umbrage and spite in some people’s outlooks and behaviors.
> 
> That all being said, the little kid in me wants to go back out and play - read: travel and wear my bags. Lol!
> 
> Has anyone been on a fun vacation this year? I’d love to hear about it and live vicariously through you. One of my friends drove by herself (well with her dog) from Texas to Colorado during the quarantine just to feel a bit of freedom.  Evidently she rented a little cabin and enjoyed the great natural surroundings. Maybe Mr. S and I should plan a road trip.


I totally get this. So sorry about Texas.


----------



## whateve

A little late to the discussion, here are my charm bracelets. The bracelet I had as a child is on the bottom. It is a true charm bracelet in that most of the charms mean something and they were collected over time to mark special occasions. I have a San Francisco cable car, a Canadian maple leaf, a couple from Hawaii, my high school key, Snoopy, and a dog, among others. The other two bracelets are Juicy Couture.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> A little late to the discussion, here are my charm bracelets. The bracelet I had as a child is on the bottom. It is a true charm bracelet in that most of the charms mean something and they were collected over time to mark special occasions. I have a San Francisco cable car, a Canadian maple leaf, a couple from Hawaii, my high school key, Snoopy, and a dog, among others. The other two bracelets are Juicy Couture.
> I adore snoopy.
> View attachment 4799731


----------



## dcooney4

MrsGAM said:


> Love the charm bracelet talk! I have two Pandora bracelets, but I only wear one right now because it’s the most sentimental. I bought it right before I got married and only had the panda charm. Most of the charms are gifts from DH over the past 5 years.
> View attachment 4796116
> 
> Now that it’s full, I can start getting charms for my other bracelet.


Love the train.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> A little late to the discussion, here are my charm bracelets. The bracelet I had as a child is on the bottom. It is a true charm bracelet in that most of the charms mean something and they were collected over time to mark special occasions. I have a San Francisco cable car, a Canadian maple leaf, a couple from Hawaii, my high school key, Snoopy, and a dog, among others. The other two bracelets are Juicy Couture.
> 
> View attachment 4799731


Oh, I love your old bracelt with all the special charms that hold memories! So precious! The other two are lovely, too, but it´s the stories and memories that mostly draw me to this sentimental kind of jewellery.


----------



## Cookiefiend

whateve said:


> A little late to the discussion, here are my charm bracelets. The bracelet I had as a child is on the bottom. It is a true charm bracelet in that most of the charms mean something and they were collected over time to mark special occasions. I have a San Francisco cable car, a Canadian maple leaf, a couple from Hawaii, my high school key, Snoopy, and a dog, among others. The other two bracelets are Juicy Couture.
> 
> View attachment 4799731


Awww - I love seeing these, but especially the bottom one. ❤️


----------



## CityGirl6789

dcooney4 said:


> You bag is perfection with those measurements. If my bag comes and it is not love I might search for yours . Stay healthy and safe. Hope everything with your eye is okay.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> *If you have gone anywhere what bags did you end up using?* I don't do the food shopping so I am rarely in close contact to people.  I have been sticking to my crossbody bags . If I might be where there are some people I was wearing my coated canvas Orla Kiely backpack that can be easily wiped down.


It's a bit depressing, but I've only been going to doctor's offices or the hospital recently. Ugh. So I've been using my smallest nylon Longchamp. I empty it and spray it down with disinfectant when I get home. And then anything I've used when I'm out, like my phone, or a credit card, I pop into my UV-C sanitizer for 10 minutes. (Learned this little trick from my dentist's wife, now his office manager, who used to work as an ER nurse.)

I realize that I'm most likely being overly careful, and all this sanitizing isn't necessary. But I'm so much at risk, I'd rather over-react than under-react, if that makes sense.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Best wishes to you (and especially your eye)
> 
> We had 2 cases at work which is why we were on lockdown a week before the rest of the country. Had I not had a conversation with a women in the finance dept I would have never known, everything was kept under wraps.


Very irresponsible of your workplace to keep it a secret.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Just received my small classic tote from Portland Leather Goods in oxblood. It is gorgeous !
> 
> View attachment 4794649


Stunning! The contrasting handles (are they black? Navy?) are exactly right. And the leather looks as though it smells yum-a-licious.


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> No real bag desire here atm.... I´ve been looking at Prada Venice bags- the ones with the gorgeous print of sketches of Venice on them, especially the frame bag in the very colourful design, but honestly, they are too expensive over here. After spotting some for sale in the US for far better prices I kind of lost interest.
> 
> Instead I have been focusing on sentimental jewellery: a charm bracelet!
> I used to own one when I was younger. Put together over two decades.
> Some of the pendants actually came from my Grandma. She´d originally bought them for my aunt long before my time. Others had been given to me by my aunt over the years, others from friends or were just silly trinkets I had.
> 
> At some point my DD managed to nick and lose my bracelet...
> 
> Now I decided it was time to get my memories back or rather substitute them.
> An old bracelet was easy to find. It even came with pendants that fit- my zodiac sign, Grandma´s...
> 
> Over the last weeks I then hunted down and bought two substitute pendants. A horseshoe with an enamel heart and - I still can´t believe I found this!- a Spanish couple on their horse.
> The latter originally had been a present from my aunt. She brought it back from a holiday in Spain when I was about 12.
> My fingertips are 100% they are exactly what I had and lost.
> 
> View attachment 4794768
> 
> 
> This project makes me happy. Not too sure I´ll actually wear it- there´s a lot of dangling going on and clumsy me is very likely to lose pendants and get stuck everywhere- but having it!


A charm bracelet is a lovely project. I still have mine from when I was a girl, and a few years ago I added a few charms to it. It's a bit clunky to wear, so I mostly don't take it out except to admire it, but it's a special piece to me because of the memories.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Very irresponsible of your workplace to keep it a secret.



I totally agree. Even when they 'admitted' it later, it was very much downplayed.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> It's a bit depressing, but I've only been going to doctor's offices or the hospital recently. Ugh. So I've been using my smallest nylon Longchamp. I empty it and spray it down with disinfectant when I get home. And then anything I've used when I'm out, like my phone, or a credit card, I pop into my UV-C sanitizer for 10 minutes. (Learned this little trick from my dentist's wife, now his office manager, who used to work as an ER nurse.)
> 
> I realize that I'm most likely being overly careful, and all this sanitizing isn't necessary. But I'm so much at risk, I'd rather over-react than under-react, if that makes sense.



Better to be too careful than not carful enough IMO.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> I wear mine occasionally - prior to all the current shenanigans. I’m not wearing much jewelry at all these days, just earrings and a watch. But when we’re able to get back out, I should wear it more often.
> I did peep at the Pandora site, they have pink or blue daisies, but my old one was white and yellow -* I’d rather have those colors. I’ll keep a look out for one, because now I *need* one!*
> View attachment 4795280


Of *course* you do!!!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I am so sick of cooking and cleaning! Before covid, we went out to eat nearly every day. Now I'm making 2 meals a day. DH is getting bored with what I'm cooking and expects me to try new recipes all the time. I'm just not motivated. We haven't ventured out to eat, being high risk and living in a high risk area.


We haven't gone out to eat either, since I'm high risk. But I'm not minding very much, since we didn't go out to restaurants all that often before. I'm so sorry to hear that it's getting to you. Are you using any of the options like Grubhub or delivery.com to get restaurant meals delivered? We do that every now and then, and we make it festive with a tablecloth and fancy candlesticks. Of course we still have to serve ourselves, and clean up afterwards, but it's still a bit of a break in the routine.

I've thrown myself into the challenge of cooking. I've always been a perfectly competent cook, but now I'm upping my game. I try to find at least one new dinner recipe a week. (Mr. PG is in charge of his own lunch, which helps a LOT!) I also plan our dinners at least 10 days in advance so that I'll be able to arrange for efficient grocery deliveries.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> The other day I was at my favorite mall, not to go shopping.  It also houses a group of medical clinics and my ophthalmologist friend goes there.  (Everything is okay with my eyes thankfully, though she could not do dilation to probe extensively because I was going to drive ftom there.).
> I realized I was still not in a shopping mood!  And even if I had the opportunity to eat in the restaurants there (really not a lot of people), I just couldn’t wait to finish my other errands and leave!  But I must say in hindsight, since there are not much people there, I feel that it may be okay to shop and dine there after all.  Maybe I’ll give it a try next time.


I'm glad to hear that your eye is okay.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> A little late to the discussion, here are my charm bracelets. The bracelet I had as a child is on the bottom. It is a true charm bracelet in that most of the charms mean something and they were collected over time to mark special occasions. I have a San Francisco cable car, a Canadian maple leaf, a couple from Hawaii, my high school key, Snoopy, and a dog, among others. The other two bracelets are Juicy Couture.
> 
> View attachment 4799731


Love these, especially the one from your childhood. I'm about to post mine. Are your charms gold?


----------



## ElainePG

Here's my charm bracelet. My parents started it for me as a birthday present, I believe on my tenth birthday. It's sterling silver. 

The charms were added very slowly, from elementary school through my high school graduation (see the diploma, third from the left?) and then I put it away until a few years ago. Since then I've added a few meaningful charms (there's a little purse hiding there, second from the right!) and now it's completely full.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Love these, especially the one from your childhood. I'm about to post mine. Are your charms gold?


Thanks! Yes the childhood bracelet is gold. Some of the charms aren't real gold though.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> We haven't gone out to eat either, since I'm high risk. But I'm not minding very much, since we didn't go out to restaurants all that often before. I'm so sorry to hear that it's getting to you. Are you using any of the options like Grubhub or delivery.com to get restaurant meals delivered? We do that every now and then, and we make it festive with a tablecloth and fancy candlesticks. Of course we still have to serve ourselves, and clean up afterwards, but it's still a bit of a break in the routine.
> 
> I've thrown myself into the challenge of cooking. I've always been a perfectly competent cook, but now I'm upping my game. I try to find at least one new dinner recipe a week. (Mr. PG is in charge of his own lunch, which helps a LOT!) I also plan our dinners at least 10 days in advance so that I'll be able to arrange for efficient grocery deliveries.


We've only gotten take out twice, just dessert, from a restaurant that we called while we were sitting in the parking lot. We put the cash on the hood of the car and instructed them to put the food there too. 

There really aren't any restaurants in the area that have us missing the food terribly. The enjoyment was in the experience of going out and the interactions with the people.

In my younger years, I was quite an adventurous cook, always trying new recipes and improvising. It seemed I never followed a recipe exactly, always substituting something, and the results were often really good. Often, I was unable to repeat the same dish exactly. We've been spoiled by all the things I've made from scratch over the years, including bread and noodles. There aren't many easy, throw together, dishes in my repertoire. These days I sneak in steaks and hamburgers as often as I can. I would be happy eating that most days but DH isn't.

I sort of plan meals 10 days in advance with the grocery deliveries but it is just a mushy idea of dishes and not a real plan. I make the big meal for lunch, then for dinner we often have leftovers.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Stunning! The contrasting handles (are they black? Navy?) are exactly right. And the leather looks as though it smells yum-a-licious.


Thank you! The straps are a very dark brown. It makes the closet smell heavenly.


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> It's a bit depressing, but I've only been going to doctor's offices or the hospital recently. Ugh. So I've been using my smallest nylon Longchamp. I empty it and spray it down with disinfectant when I get home. And then anything I've used when I'm out, like my phone, or a credit card, I pop into my UV-C sanitizer for 10 minutes. (Learned this little trick from my dentist's wife, now his office manager, who used to work as an ER nurse.)
> 
> I realize that I'm most likely being overly careful, and all this sanitizing isn't necessary. But I'm so much at risk, I'd rather over-react than under-react, if that makes sense.


Nothing wrong with being overly cautious!! We don’t know this virus fully.


papertiger said:


> I totally agree. Even when they 'admitted' it later, it was very much downplayed.


It is very different how us 3 companies in the same compound, each in separate buildings, handle our positive cases.  Building A had its case and it also tried to hide that fact from employees who report on alternating weeks.  It waited until the weekend for disinfection.  The same for Building B.  And when we wrote the management of Buiding B to share information (they were the first to have a positive case in the compound), we were given the run around.  You see, there are some common facilities in the compound.  When it’s our turn (Building C) to have our first positive case, we released an advisory that our office is closed for disinfection.  And we asked those on skeleton-staffing not to come in for a week and reiterated WFH for everyone who can do so.  We also coordinated the swab testing of the close work contacts of our first case.  This further yielded 2 more positive cases.  Another related company, but housed in a different area, also released its lockdown advisory when it had its firs 2 cases.

I don’t understand the aversion to sharing of information.  They can make anonymous the positive cases, but they have to tell us that  there are cases as we are housed in the same compound with some common facilities.
Btw, as I understand it, all of our cases are asymptomatic.  The first case was only discovered since he underwent swab testing to get clearance to travel for work.


whateve said:


> We've only gotten take out twice, just dessert, from a restaurant that we called while we were sitting in the parking lot. We put the cash on the hood of the car and instructed them to put the food there too.
> 
> There really aren't any restaurants in the area that have us missing the food terribly. The enjoyment was in the experience of going out and the interactions with the people.
> 
> In my younger years, I was quite an adventurous cook, always trying new recipes and improvising. It seemed I never followed a recipe exactly, always substituting something, and the results were often really good. Often, I was unable to repeat the same dish exactly. We've been spoiled by all the things I've made from scratch over the years, including bread and noodles. There aren't many easy, throw together, dishes in my repertoire. These days I sneak in steaks and hamburgers as often as I can. I would be happy eating that most days but DH isn't.
> 
> I sort of plan meals 10 days in advance with the grocery deliveries but it is just a mushy idea of dishes and not a real plan. I make the big meal for lunch, then for dinner we often have leftovers.


At the height of the quarantine (April to May), I was really into food planning and preparation.  But now, I seem not to plan ahead.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Here's my charm bracelet. My parents started it for me as a birthday present, I believe on my tenth birthday. It's sterling silver.
> 
> The charms were added very slowly, from elementary school through my high school graduation (see the diploma, third from the left?) and then I put it away until a few years ago. Since then I've added a few meaningful charms (there's a little purse hiding there, second from the right!) and now it's completely full.
> 
> View attachment 4801444


  i love the music notes!


----------



## keodi

ElainePG said:


> It's a bit depressing, but I've only been going to doctor's offices or the hospital recently. Ugh. So I've been using my smallest nylon Longchamp. I empty it and spray it down with disinfectant when I get home. *And then anything I've used when I'm out, like my phone, or a credit card, I pop into my UV-C sanitizer for 10 minutes. (Learned this little trick from my dentist's wife, now his office manager, who used to work as an ER nurse.)
> 
> I realize that I'm most likely being overly careful, and all this sanitizing isn't necessary. But I'm so much at risk, I'd rather over-react than under-react, if that makes sense.*


Not at all, I'm high risk myself. When I do go out to my Dr. appointments and the grocery store, I carry my LV canvas card holder. When I get home, I also sanitize my hone, and debit card in my UV-C sanitizer. I put the clothing I worn outside in the washing machine.


ElainePG said:


> Here's my charm bracelet. My parents started it for me as a birthday present, I believe on my tenth birthday. It's sterling silver.
> 
> The charms were added very slowly, from elementary school through my high school graduation (see the diploma, third from the left?) and then I put it away until a few years ago. Since then I've added a few meaningful charms (there's a little purse hiding there, second from the right!) and now it's completely full.
> 
> View attachment 4801444


your charm bracelet is lovely!


----------



## jblended

I haven't popped in here for a bit. Love everyone's charm bracelets! 

On the subject of sanitizing, I don't have a UV sanitizer but I do pretty much what everyone is doing these days. I have a quarantine area- a shoe rack and makeshift 'quarantine box' (fabric storage box from Ikea) near my front door.
All the shoes I'm using these days are on the rack (mostly Nike Frees because they can be washed, and indeed are thrown into the washing machine every 2 weeks).
The 3 bags I'm rotating between sit in the box. I have a packet of silica gel in the box to prevent the leather from any possible humidity affecting the leather.
When I walk back into my flat, I put the shoes on the rack, my bag in the box, and wash my keys and debit cards with soap and water, then dry them and put them back.
My clothes go directly into the washing machine (I do a load of laundry when the machine is full, not daily), and my door handles and mobile phone get wiped down with a clorox wipe.
Much better to be safe than sorry at this stage, particularly in my case as mum is now living with me. Her shoes and bags reside next to mine in the quarantine area.
I am advising everyone I know not to get complacent and to remember that this virus is dangerous. Control what you can, let go of the rest, sleep easy knowing that you've done your best. <- I did not mean for that to rhyme! 

There's a lot happening in my world. Living with mum again has been an adjustment for us both, but we're getting into a routine that works.
I'm comfortable with her working in this new hospital where precautions are all being taken, and she has already settled in and made friends. 
But the people in my building have stopped wearing masks and we keep seeing them walking out of the elevator without masks on, so that's creating a lot of anxiety for me. It's genuinely freaking me out that they're in a small confined space, potentially breathing out the virus, and the next person who walks into the elevator- potentially my mother- could then catch it. 
I live on the top floor, so I can't expect my mum (or myself, even) to climb all those stairs daily. I have asked her to wear 2 masks before entering the elevator, though I have no idea if this helps at all. 
I wish people would cooperate!

In other news, I've had another bag gifted to me! I absolutely adore it. My first Coccinelle!
It's in quarantine but will post a picture once I unbox it properly.
I was in hospital with my mum during my birthday this year, and then I caught covid, so my siblings bought me this present as a belated birthday/recovery gift.  I miss them dearly and don't know when I'll see them again, but am thankful to have them show me they care in the small ways they can.

I've re-homed one of my bags as well. A nwt gift I received last year and wanted to use so as not to offend the person who gave it to me. But it wasn't right for me and I didn't want to use it a token gesture and then pass it on as a 'used bag', if that makes sense? I decided that I'd rather re-home it whilst it's brand new and let someone else love it. I can still appreciate the thoughtfulness of the gift and the gifter without holding onto the actual object.

Hope everyone is well and safe!


----------



## jblended

Oh, and we were talking of masks earlier. I got the Mask Mission masks (Etsy) and they're good! They fit well, the nose wire is thick and sturdy and I love the woven filter in them. The only issue is they have to be hand washed after each use, you can't throw them into the machine. Also because there are 3 layers, it can get really hot in that mask if worn for long periods of time.

I also had ordered Johnny Was masks and, whilst they're very pretty to look at, they're not great for us. Too big on my face and mum's. I chose these so I could put a blue surgical mask in the filter pocket to get more protection, but that's not working and the surgical mask won't lay flat in the pocket. I'll likely gift the unused ones to other people to use. I think they'd fit well if you have a slightly fuller face.

Just FYI in case anyone is looking to order masks.


----------



## momasaurus

msd_bags said:


> Nothing wrong with being overly cautious!! We don’t know this virus fully.
> 
> It is very different how us 3 companies in the same compound, each in separate buildings, handle our positive cases.  Building A had its case and it also tried to hide that fact from employees who report on alternating weeks.  It waited until the weekend for disinfection.  The same for Building B.  And when we wrote the management of Buiding B to share information (they were the first to have a positive case in the compound), we were given the run around.  You see, there are some common facilities in the compound.  When it’s our turn (Building C) to have our first positive case, we released an advisory that our office is closed for disinfection.  And we asked those on skeleton-staffing not to come in for a week and reiterated WFH for everyone who can do so.  We also coordinated the swab testing of the close work contacts of our first case.  This further yielded 2 more positive cases.  Another related company, but housed in a different area, also released its lockdown advisory when it had its firs 2 cases.
> 
> I don’t understand the aversion to sharing of information.  They can make anonymous the positive cases, but they have to tell us that  there are cases as we are housed in the same compound with some common facilities.
> Btw, as I understand it, all of our cases are asymptomatic.  The first case was only discovered since he underwent swab testing to get clearance to travel for work.
> 
> At the height of the quarantine (April to May), I was really into food planning and preparation.  But now, I seem not to plan ahead.


These stories of not reporting positive cases are pretty disturbing. Universities here in the US (I teach at one) say they are going to have frequent testing (totally stupid because our system is so screwed it can take 8 days to get test results, making them useless), and there is seriously NO ANNOUNCED PLAN for what happens when cases start to appear on campus. Who trusts their university administration? LOL. They will blame the students for partying, whether or not that's the cause, and send everyone home. I am stunned by these workplace dishonesties, @papertiger and @msd_bags !


----------



## keodi

momasaurus said:


> These stories of not reporting positive cases are pretty disturbing. Universities here in the US (I teach at one) say they are going to have frequent testing (totally stupid because our system is so screwed it can take 8 days to get test results, making them useless), and there is seriously NO ANNOUNCED PLAN for what happens when cases start to appear on campus. Who trusts their university administration? LOL. They will blame the students for partying, whether or not that's the cause, and send everyone home. I am stunned by these workplace dishonesties, @papertiger and @msd_bags !


I agree, the workplace dishonesty shocks me!


----------



## jblended

That workplace dishonesty is indefensible! How many are getting unnecessarily infected? So sad! The spread of the virus is totally avoidable in this case, yet with the decision to keep it undercover it will continue to spread to other employees and their families. 



momasaurus said:


> They will blame the students for partying, whether or not that's the cause, and send everyone home.


That's likely, isn't it? How awful!


----------



## msd_bags

momasaurus said:


> These stories of not reporting positive cases are pretty disturbing. Universities here in the US (I teach at one) say they are going to have frequent testing (totally stupid because our system is so screwed it can take 8 days to get test results, making them useless), and there is seriously NO ANNOUNCED PLAN for what happens when cases start to appear on campus. Who trusts their university administration? LOL. They will blame the students for partying, whether or not that's the cause, and send everyone home. I am stunned by these workplace dishonesties, @papertiger and @msd_bags !


Early into our country’s enhanced quarantine (lockdown), our ‘mother agency’ asked us (‘attached corporations’) for our business continuity plans.  I guess schools should have those too.


----------



## Kimbashop

momasaurus said:


> These stories of not reporting positive cases are pretty disturbing. Universities here in the US (I teach at one) say they are going to have frequent testing (totally stupid because our system is so screwed it can take 8 days to get test results, making them useless), and there is seriously NO ANNOUNCED PLAN for what happens when cases start to appear on campus. Who trusts their university administration? LOL. They will blame the students for partying, whether or not that's the cause, and send everyone home. I am stunned by these workplace dishonesties, @papertiger and @msd_bags !


I'm in a similar situation. I teach in a university as well and while there are a lot of plans regarding course instruction, we haven't heard a thing about COVID testing or how they will determine the threshold for when it is no longer safe. Zero transparency with any disease modeling or testing. UGH


----------



## jblended

Wow, this is all rather upsetting. Why on earth would there not be more transparency and clear protocol around testing and notifications of positive cases? Who is to gain from this approach? 
It makes no sense that people's health is being gambled with. I'm beyond upset to read these updates.


----------



## Vintage Leather

In my workplace, if someone tests positive, their department is informed but each individual is responsible for testing ...  So you can guess how well that’s working out

In other news, I put in an offer on a house today :excited: In true 2020 fashion, my realtor got Covid (so I’m working with her coworker), all my house tours were done via FaceTime, and we’ve written Covid cleaning into the contract.

And to keep this on theme, I sold a few of my purses and accessories to help with the down payment. Sales really picked up last week especially.

If you have any vibes to offer, they’d be appreciated.


----------



## jblended

Vintage Leather said:


> In my workplace, if someone tests positive, their department is informed but each individual is responsible for testing ...  So you can guess how well that’s working out
> 
> In other news, I put in an offer on a house today :excited: In true 2020 fashion, my realtor got Covid (so I’m working with her coworker), all my house tours were done via FaceTime, and we’ve written Covid cleaning into the contract.
> 
> And to keep this on theme, I sold a few of my purses and accessories to help with the down payment. Sales really picked up last week especially.
> 
> If you have any vibes to offer, they’d be appreciated.


Great news on the house and the sales! Sending you all the positive vibes!


----------



## jblended

She's still in quarantine but I had to pull her out to take a proper peek (and a quick pic). I adore her! The present from my siblings: Coccinelle quilted camera bag. She is buttery soft and has red lining! 






@cowgirlsboots  You were on the hunt for a quilted camera bag; perhaps look for this one? There's no model name/ number on the tag. I think it was removed with the price when gift wrapped, but I would imagine it would be easy to find online.
Another option for a quilted camera bag is Lancaster Paris. I've seen their bags and they're really nice. Never owned/used one so can't speak to long term quality, but they seem good.
They currently have a sale as well.  





						Lancaster Paris - Shop Online - Spring/Summer 2020
					

Animated by a passion for leather and the finest materials, the brand has now become a benchmark in the world of leather goods. - Handbag - Shoulder Bag - Backpack - Evening bag - Small leather goods - Wallet - Wallet - Checkbook holder - Accessories




					www.lancaster.com
				



Edit: I just remembered you had reached bag peace...in which case, please ignore my enabling!


----------



## jblended

Feeling restless and stressed, so I'm playing with my bags.
Quilted bag family portrait attached. My one and only tote (DKNY; I use this in job interviews), the new Coccinelle camera bag, and my twisted quilt Coach that is the oldest and most used in spite of its tiny size. Although they're all black, they have different hardware (champagne gold, silver and gold respectively), and the quilting is different on each.
Hope nobody minds that I'm sharing in here! Would love to see everyone else's quilted bags since we're not really following a challenge!


----------



## msd_bags

jblended said:


> Feeling restless and stressed, so I'm playing with my bags.
> Quilted bag family portrait attached. My one and only tote (DKNY; I use this in job interviews), the new Coccinelle camera bag, and my twisted quilt Coach that is the oldest and most used in spite of its tiny size. Although they're all black, they have different hardware (champagne gold, silver and gold respectively), and the quilting is different on each.
> Hope nobody minds that I'm sharing in here! Would love to see everyone else's quilted bags since we're not really following a challenge!
> View attachment 4803015


Nice collection!! And your siblings picked a pretty gift!!


----------



## dcooney4

Vintage Leather said:


> In my workplace, if someone tests positive, their department is informed but each individual is responsible for testing ...  So you can guess how well that’s working out
> 
> In other news, I put in an offer on a house today :excited: In true 2020 fashion, my realtor got Covid (so I’m working with her coworker), all my house tours were done via FaceTime, and we’ve written Covid cleaning into the contract.
> 
> And to keep this on theme, I sold a few of my purses and accessories to help with the down payment. Sales really picked up last week especially.
> 
> If you have any vibes to offer, they’d be appreciated.


Congrats on the house buying. That is very exciting. More than anything I would like to move where there are some more people.


----------



## momasaurus

Kimbashop said:


> I'm in a similar situation. I teach in a university as well and while there are a lot of plans regarding course instruction, we haven't heard a thing about COVID testing or how they will determine the threshold for when it is no longer safe. Zero transparency with any disease modeling or testing. UGH


Isn't this infuriating? No backup plans. People (in the US, at least) have been forced to become experts in science just to make basic decisions for ourselves and our families.  We don't trust the government to begin with (part of that is inherent in the american spirit), and we see how poorly they have responded. Now I'm listening to my Uni talk about airflow, HEPA filters, air exchange and such, and I'm pretty sure I am not going inside any buildings. I do have the option of teaching online and I was surprised that all the new graduate students in my department are planning to show up, no matter what form instruction takes.


----------



## momasaurus

Vintage Leather said:


> In my workplace, if someone tests positive, their department is informed but each individual is responsible for testing ...  So you can guess how well that’s working out
> 
> In other news, I put in an offer on a house today :excited: In true 2020 fashion, my realtor got Covid (so I’m working with her coworker), all my house tours were done via FaceTime, and we’ve written Covid cleaning into the contract.
> 
> And to keep this on theme, I sold a few of my purses and accessories to help with the down payment. Sales really picked up last week especially.
> 
> If you have any vibes to offer, they’d be appreciated.


Exciting! Is this going to be a big move (far away) or closer to where you are? GOOD VIBES COMING YOUR WAY!
And I completely forgot that I sold a purse last week. I am still using pockets and a cloth carrier, so I'm kind of depressed about my pretty things languishing in the closet. Maybe I will take something nice to my doctor's appointment today! (I'm fine)


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> These stories of not reporting positive cases are pretty disturbing. Universities here in the US (I teach at one) say they are going to have frequent testing (totally stupid because our system is so screwed it can take 8 days to get test results, making them useless), and there is seriously NO ANNOUNCED PLAN for what happens when cases start to appear on campus. Who trusts their university administration? LOL. They will blame the students for partying, whether or not that's the cause, and send everyone home. I am stunned by these workplace dishonesties, @papertiger and @msd_bags !


It is ridiculous that there doesn't seem to be any plan. No one seems to know what they're doing. 
Not only are the teachers at risk (due to all this ineptitude), but the students and parents as well. I'm really worried for my son's family. 


msd_bags said:


> Early into our country’s enhanced quarantine (lockdown), our ‘mother agency’ asked us (‘attached corporations’) for our business continuity plans.  I guess schools should have those too.


They absolutely should.


Vintage Leather said:


> In my workplace, if someone tests positive, their department is informed but each individual is responsible for testing ...  So you can guess how well that’s working out
> 
> In other news, I put in an offer on a house today :excited: In true 2020 fashion, my realtor got Covid (so I’m working with her coworker), all my house tours were done via FaceTime, and we’ve written Covid cleaning into the contract.
> 
> And to keep this on theme, I sold a few of my purses and accessories to help with the down payment. Sales really picked up last week especially.
> 
> If you have any vibes to offer, they’d be appreciated.


Marvelous!! 
<<<< POsitiVE VibES >>>>


momasaurus said:


> Isn't this infuriating? No backup plans. People (in the US, at least) have been forced to become experts in science just to make basic decisions for ourselves and our families.  We don't trust the government to begin with (part of that is inherent in the american spirit), and we see how poorly they have responded. Now I'm listening to my Uni talk about airflow, HEPA filters, air exchange and such, and I'm pretty sure I am not going inside any buildings. I do have the option of teaching online and I was surprised that all the new graduate students in my department are planning to show up, no matter what form instruction takes.


I'm so glad you have the option for on-line teaching, I know it's not ideal for you though. 


momasaurus said:


> Exciting! Is this going to be a big move (far away) or closer to where you are? GOOD VIBES COMING YOUR WAY!
> And I completely forgot that I sold a purse last week. I am still using pockets and a cloth carrier, so I'm kind of depressed about my pretty things languishing in the closet. Maybe I will take something nice to my doctor's appointment today! (I'm fine)


What purse did you sell? 
I'm carrying purses to the office, but taking my debit card out when grocery shopping (the only on-site shopping I'm doing) and using my pockets… though I haven't taken any pocket pics!


----------



## jblended

msd_bags said:


> Nice collection!! And your siblings picked a pretty gift!!


Thank you! I feel very lucky, indeed! 


Cookiefiend said:


> though I haven't taken any pocket pics!


This really needs to happen! I might start a 'What's in your bag pocket' thread


----------



## whateve

Vintage Leather said:


> In my workplace, if someone tests positive, their department is informed but each individual is responsible for testing ...  So you can guess how well that’s working out
> 
> In other news, I put in an offer on a house today :excited: In true 2020 fashion, my realtor got Covid (so I’m working with her coworker), all my house tours were done via FaceTime, and we’ve written Covid cleaning into the contract.
> 
> And to keep this on theme, I sold a few of my purses and accessories to help with the down payment. Sales really picked up last week especially.
> 
> If you have any vibes to offer, they’d be appreciated.


That's so exciting! Congratulations!


dcooney4 said:


> Congrats on the house buying. That is very exciting. More than anything I would like to move where there are some more people.


I love living where there aren't many people. My favorite place to live was when we had acreage in the country. Now, I have to put up with people running loud equipment when I want to watch TV or sleep, and my neighbor smoking when I'm swimming or when we want to have the windows open. I know, I'm not very tolerant.

Big cities are nice for the restaurants, shopping and entertainment, but then I'd want to be able to retreat to my private space away from other people.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> Feeling restless and stressed, so I'm playing with my bags.
> Quilted bag family portrait attached. My one and only tote (DKNY; I use this in job interviews), the new Coccinelle camera bag, and my twisted quilt Coach that is the oldest and most used in spite of its tiny size. Although they're all black, they have different hardware (champagne gold, silver and gold respectively), and the quilting is different on each.
> Hope nobody minds that I'm sharing in here! Would love to see everyone else's quilted bags since we're not really following a challenge!
> View attachment 4803015


I love these! All my quilted leather bags are Henri Bendel. I have a couple quilted fabric bags that are Coach.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> She's still in quarantine but I had to pull her out to take a proper peek (and a quick pic). I adore her! The present from my siblings: Coccinelle quilted camera bag. She is buttery soft and has red lining!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802977
> View attachment 4802978
> 
> 
> @cowgirlsboots  You were on the hunt for a quilted camera bag; perhaps look for this one? There's no model name/ number on the tag. I think it was removed with the price when gift wrapped, but I would imagine it would be easy to find online.
> Another option for a quilted camera bag is Lancaster Paris. I've seen their bags and they're really nice. Never owned/used one so can't speak to long term quality, but they seem good.
> They currently have a sale as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lancaster Paris - Shop Online - Spring/Summer 2020
> 
> 
> Animated by a passion for leather and the finest materials, the brand has now become a benchmark in the world of leather goods. - Handbag - Shoulder Bag - Backpack - Evening bag - Small leather goods - Wallet - Wallet - Checkbook holder - Accessories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lancaster.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I just remembered you had reached bag peace...in which case, please ignore my enabling!



I really like your new Coccinelle bag @jblended! The red lining is the cherry on the cake!
Thank-you for thinking of me! I´ll have a look at both Coccinelle and Lancaster. I haven´t ever heard of the latter before. Coccinelle is a brand I know. They are having a sale atm, too, I think.
As far as bag peace is concerned you caught me at a weak moment. For the last few days I´ve been drooling over a Dior "New Lock" bag I spotted in the classifieds... it´s so nice, but expensive, even if the price seems to be reasonable compared to what they usually sell for. The seller is a bit slow and has not sent me photos I asked for, yet, saving me from buying impulsively and maybe regretting later...


----------



## keodi

Vintage Leather said:


> In my workplace, if someone tests positive, their department is informed but each individual is responsible for testing ...  So you can guess how well that’s working out
> 
> In other news, I put in an offer on a house today :excited: In true 2020 fashion, my realtor got Covid (so I’m working with her coworker), all my house tours were done via FaceTime, and we’ve written Covid cleaning into the contract.
> 
> And to keep this on theme, I sold a few of my purses and accessories to help with the down payment. Sales really picked up last week especially.
> 
> If you have any vibes to offer, they’d be appreciated.


This is very exciting! I'm keeping fingers crossed, and sending good vibes your way! 


whateve said:


> I love these! All my quilted leather bags are Henri Bendel. I have a couple quilted fabric bags that are Coach.
> 
> View attachment 4803462
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803463
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803465
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803466
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803467


very nice! what is the style of the gray Coach bag? i love it!


----------



## whateve

keodi said:


> This is very exciting! I'm keeping fingers crossed, and sending good vibes your way!
> 
> very nice! what is the style of the gray Coach bag? i love it!


Thanks! The gray bag is a Madison chevron Sophia from 2011. It is wonderfully squishy.


----------



## keodi

whateve said:


> Thanks! The gray bag is a Madison chevron Sophia from 2011. It is wonderfully squishy.


She's


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> I love these! All my quilted leather bags are Henri Bendel. I have a couple quilted fabric bags that are Coach.



I _adore _your Henri Bendel bags! I see them pop up on Poshmark sometimes but they usually look like they were beaten into submission by the previous owners! 
And the pink Coach looks like it's wearing a fur stole, ready for an evening at the opera! 
Thanks so much for sharing. I have a real soft spot for quilted leather.

Actually, whateve, you might be able to help me. Do you happen to know the model of my little quilted coach bag? I thought it is a Sadie but someone told me that Sadie bags were exclusively MFF, whereas mine is most definitely a retail bag (had an encounter with the SA that I'll never forget; she looked me up and down, then told me I might prefer a Nine West bag )...
Do you know which bag it is by any chance?



cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you for thinking of me! I´ll have a look at both Coccinelle and Lancaster. I haven´t ever heard of the latter before. Coccinelle is a brand I know. They are having a sale atm, too, I think.


No problem. Let us know what you do about the Dior. 
I can only speak for the one I've held recently and the leather on my Coccinelle is so soft! I'd definitely recommend it; the brand is known for their quality.
But, Lancaster has several quilted bags for €90-110 in the sale right now, so that's very tempting.
I searched and there is a thread on the brand here...





						Lancaster Paris ... Heard of them?
					

I tried to search for some information on this brand but nothing has really come up on these forums. I think the brand has been around for a while but was never really popular. I think they are trying to do a huge marketing push now with a bunch of new bags. Their bags appear to be well made and...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




Edit: I just remembered my favourite quilted bag wasn't in the family photo!
You know you have too many bags when you can forget one of your favourites so easily! 
Attached is the Coach ombre Callie. @whateve, the one I'm asking you to name is the one on the right. TIA


----------



## More bags

Vintage Leather said:


> In my workplace, if someone tests positive, their department is informed but each individual is responsible for testing ...  So you can guess how well that’s working out
> 
> In other news, I put in an offer on a house today :excited: In true 2020 fashion, my realtor got Covid (so I’m working with her coworker), all my house tours were done via FaceTime, and we’ve written Covid cleaning into the contract.
> 
> And to keep this on theme, I sold a few of my purses and accessories to help with the down payment. Sales really picked up last week especially.
> 
> If you have any vibes to offer, they’d be appreciated.


Congratulations and best wishes on the house purchase offer! Well done on your sales. Sending good vibes and positive energy in your direction!


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> She's still in quarantine but I had to pull her out to take a proper peek (and a quick pic). I adore her! The present from my siblings: Coccinelle quilted camera bag. She is buttery soft and has red lining!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802977
> View attachment 4802978
> 
> 
> @cowgirlsboots  You were on the hunt for a quilted camera bag; perhaps look for this one? There's no model name/ number on the tag. I think it was removed with the price when gift wrapped, but I would imagine it would be easy to find online.
> Another option for a quilted camera bag is Lancaster Paris. I've seen their bags and they're really nice. Never owned/used one so can't speak to long term quality, but they seem good.
> They currently have a sale as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lancaster Paris - Shop Online - Spring/Summer 2020
> 
> 
> Animated by a passion for leather and the finest materials, the brand has now become a benchmark in the world of leather goods. - Handbag - Shoulder Bag - Backpack - Evening bag - Small leather goods - Wallet - Wallet - Checkbook holder - Accessories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lancaster.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I just remembered you had reached bag peace...in which case, please ignore my enabling!


Beautiful bag and thoughtful gift from your siblings. I love the red lining!


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> I love these! All my quilted leather bags are Henri Bendel. I have a couple quilted fabric bags that are Coach.
> 
> View attachment 4803462
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803463
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803465
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803466
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803467


I love the variety of your quilted bags. The grey Coach bag looks like a puffy cloud.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> I _adore _your Henri Bendel bags! I see them pop up on Poshmark sometimes but they usually look like they were beaten into submission by the previous owners!
> And the pink Coach looks like it's wearing a fur stole, ready for an evening at the opera!
> Thanks so much for sharing. I have a real soft spot for quilted leather.
> 
> Actually, whateve, you might be able to help me. Do you happen to know the model of my little quilted coach bag? I thought it is a Sadie but someone told me that Sadie bags were exclusively MFF, whereas mine is most definitely a retail bag (had an encounter with the SA that I'll never forget; she looked me up and down, then told me I might prefer a Nine West bag )...
> Do you know which bag it is by any chance?
> 
> 
> No problem. Let us know what you do about the Dior.
> I can only speak for the one I've held recently and the leather on my Coccinelle is so soft! I'd definitely recommend it; the brand is known for their quality.
> But, Lancaster has several quilted bags for €90-110 in the sale right now, so that's very tempting.
> I searched and there is a thread on the brand here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lancaster Paris ... Heard of them?
> 
> 
> I tried to search for some information on this brand but nothing has really come up on these forums. I think the brand has been around for a while but was never really popular. I think they are trying to do a huge marketing push now with a bunch of new bags. Their bags appear to be well made and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I just remembered my favourite quilted bag wasn't in the family photo!
> You know you have too many bags when you can forget one of your favourites so easily!
> Attached is the Coach ombre Callie. @whateve, the one I'm asking you to name is the one on the right. TIA
> 
> View attachment 4803914


Thanks!
I'm sorry I don't know much about recent Coach bags, but we have a thread for IDing Coach styles. Someone will probably know. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...st-any-coach-item-name-questions-here.355205/


----------



## jblended

More bags said:


> Beautiful bag and thoughtful gift from your siblings. I love the red lining!


Thank you! 


whateve said:


> Thanks!
> I'm sorry I don't know much about recent Coach bags, but we have a thread for IDing Coach styles. Someone will probably know. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...st-any-coach-item-name-questions-here.355205/


No worries, thanks anyway. I never noticed the ID thread before. I think I have the original tags that would ID this bag but can't recall where I put them. If I don't find them, I'll post in that thread for someone to ID.
Thanks.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> That's so exciting! Congratulations!
> 
> I love living where there aren't many people. My favorite place to live was when we had acreage in the country. Now, I have to put up with people running loud equipment when I want to watch TV or sleep, and my neighbor smoking when I'm swimming or when we want to have the windows open. I know, I'm not very tolerant.
> 
> Big cities are nice for the restaurants, shopping and entertainment, but then I'd want to be able to retreat to my private space away from other people.


I understand that. It is just to quiet here .


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I love these! All my quilted leather bags are Henri Bendel. I have a couple quilted fabric bags that are Coach.
> 
> View attachment 4803462
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803463
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803465
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803466
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803467


These are very pretty. I specially like the Henry Bendel bags.


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> It is ridiculous that there doesn't seem to be any plan. No one seems to know what they're doing.
> Not only are the teachers at risk (due to all this ineptitude), but the students and parents as well. I'm really worried for my son's family.
> 
> They absolutely should.
> 
> Marvelous!!
> <<<< POsitiVE VibES >>>>
> 
> I'm so glad you have the option for on-line teaching, I know it's not ideal for you though.
> 
> What purse did you sell?
> I'm carrying purses to the office, but taking my debit card out when grocery shopping (the only on-site shopping I'm doing) and using my pockets… though I haven't taken any pocket pics!


Yesterday I took my new Portland Leather tote/shoulder bag to the doctor and other errands. It still smells wonderful, which is also a pick-me-up! I'm using a rose sakura Calvi for cards, which is also a pick-me-up!
I sold a gold chamonix trim. Y'all know I have plenty of trims, and I have a K in gold chamonix, so those desires are met. The trim was just soooooo pretty, it was hard to pack it up, but the buyer promised to take good care of it. I like these connections.


----------



## momasaurus

whateve said:


> That's so exciting! Congratulations!
> 
> I love living where there aren't many people. My favorite place to live was when we had acreage in the country. Now, I have to put up with people running loud equipment when I want to watch TV or sleep, and my neighbor smoking when I'm swimming or when we want to have the windows open. I know, I'm not very tolerant.
> 
> Big cities are nice for the restaurants, shopping and entertainment, but then I'd want to be able to retreat to my private space away from other people.


OMG I cannot stand smelling cigarettes when I'm outside. Ugh - sorry you can't swim without that annoyance.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> i love the music notes!


Me, too! That was a present from my grandparents my junior year of high school, when I made All State. It's probably my most special charm.


----------



## keodi

jblended said:


> I _adore _your Henri Bendel bags! I see them pop up on Poshmark sometimes but they usually look like they were beaten into submission by the previous owners!
> And the pink Coach looks like it's wearing a fur stole, ready for an evening at the opera!
> Thanks so much for sharing. I have a real soft spot for quilted leather.
> 
> Actually, whateve, you might be able to help me. Do you happen to know the model of my little quilted coach bag? I thought it is a Sadie but someone told me that Sadie bags were exclusively MFF, whereas mine is most definitely a retail bag (had an encounter with the SA that I'll never forget; she looked me up and down, then told me I might prefer a Nine West bag )...
> Do you know which bag it is by any chance?
> 
> 
> No problem. Let us know what you do about the Dior.
> I can only speak for the one I've held recently and the leather on my Coccinelle is so soft! I'd definitely recommend it; the brand is known for their quality.
> But, Lancaster has several quilted bags for €90-110 in the sale right now, so that's very tempting.
> I searched and there is a thread on the brand here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lancaster Paris ... Heard of them?
> 
> 
> I tried to search for some information on this brand but nothing has really come up on these forums. I think the brand has been around for a while but was never really popular. I think they are trying to do a huge marketing push now with a bunch of new bags. Their bags appear to be well made and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I just remembered my favourite quilted bag wasn't in the family photo!
> You know you have too many bags when you can forget one of your favourites so easily!
> Attached is the Coach ombre Callie. @whateve, the one I'm asking you to name is the one on the right. TIA
> 
> View attachment 4803914


Lovely Coachies!  


momasaurus said:


> Yesterday I took my new Portland Leather tote/shoulder bag to the doctor and other errands. It still smells wonderful, which is also a pick-me-up! I'm using a rose sakura Calvi for cards, which is also a pick-me-up!
> I sold a gold chamonix trim. Y'all know I have plenty of trims, and I have a K in gold chamonix, so those desires are met. The trim was just soooooo pretty, it was hard to pack it up, but the buyer promised to take good care of it. I like these connections.


Awww! I'm sure the new owner will take good care of it! i love trims, i saw a sneek peek of he re-released trims and I think i'm interested!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> These stories of not reporting positive cases are pretty disturbing. Universities here in the US (I teach at one) say they are going to have frequent testing (totally stupid because our system is so screwed it can take 8 days to get test results, making them useless), and there is seriously NO ANNOUNCED PLAN for what happens when cases start to appear on campus. Who trusts their university administration? LOL. They will blame the students for partying, whether or not that's the cause, and send everyone home. I am stunned by these workplace dishonesties, @papertiger and @msd_bags !


Me, too. They need to figure out a test that's immediate turn-around. I think they have this type for people who work in the White House, don't they? It's not completely reliable, but it's a quick screen.

Is your University going to open in the fall, or will it still be distance learning?


----------



## ElainePG

Vintage Leather said:


> In my workplace, if someone tests positive, their department is informed but each individual is responsible for testing ...  So you can guess how well that’s working out
> 
> In other news, I put in an offer on a house today :excited: In true 2020 fashion, my realtor got Covid (so I’m working with her coworker), all my house tours were done via FaceTime, and we’ve written Covid cleaning into the contract.
> 
> And to keep this on theme, I sold a few of my purses and accessories to help with the down payment. Sales really picked up last week especially.
> 
> If you have any vibes to offer, they’d be appreciated.


That's great news about your house AND your bag/accessory sales! Sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Isn't this infuriating? No backup plans. *People (in the US, at least) have been forced to become experts in science just to make basic decisions for ourselves and our families.*  We don't trust the government to begin with (part of that is inherent in the american spirit), and we see how poorly they have responded. Now I'm listening to my Uni talk about airflow, HEPA filters, air exchange and such, and I'm pretty sure I am not going inside any buildings. I do have the option of teaching online and I was surprised that all the new graduate students in my department are planning to show up, no matter what form instruction takes.


Yes, there was just a piece in the New York Times about this: calling those of us who do this (I'm one of them) "armchair epidemiologists." I thought it was a perfect term! But it's sad that we're forced to do it, with no real guidance.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I love these! All my quilted leather bags are Henri Bendel. I have a couple quilted fabric bags that are Coach.
> 
> View attachment 4803462
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803463
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803465
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803466
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803467


Especially love your quilted HB bags. Isn't it sad that they closed?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> No problem. Let us know what you do about the Dior.
> I can only speak for the one I've held recently and the leather on my Coccinelle is so soft! I'd definitely recommend it; the brand is known for their quality.
> But, Lancaster has several quilted bags for €90-110 in the sale right now, so that's very tempting.
> I searched and there is a thread on the brand here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lancaster Paris ... Heard of them?
> 
> 
> I tried to search for some information on this brand but nothing has really come up on these forums. I think the brand has been around for a while but was never really popular. I think they are trying to do a huge marketing push now with a bunch of new bags. Their bags appear to be well made and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I just remembered my favourite quilted bag wasn't in the family photo!
> You know you have too many bags when you can forget one of your favourites so easily!
> Attached is the Coach ombre Callie. @whateve, the one I'm asking you to name is the one on the right. TIA
> 
> View attachment 4803914



Your Coach ombre Callie is gorgeous! How do you wear it? Casually or dressed up? 

The Dior New Lock is still lingering in the back of my head. I´m very tempted, but I don´t understand why the seller hasn´t sent me any photos, yet. Some people are just so slow or don´t understand that somebody wants to see everything before spending money. I might write to her, again, tomorrow. On the other hand...  it´s expensive...  but kind of a classic bag... very much what I´vebeen looking for... cannage quilted... silver hardware...  chunky silver chain... but only a shoulder chain...  a bit big for crossbody anyway...  you see my peace is endangered! 

Here´s an old campaign photo from when the style was launched in Dec 2009.


----------



## jblended

cowgirlsboots said:


> Your Coach ombre Callie is gorgeous! How do you wear it? Casually or dressed up?


Thank you. It's really a favourite of mine! 
I paid so much more for that bag than I should have, lol! I was abroad for work and I paid full retail when in the US people were getting it 60-70% off. But I just _loved _this bag and really wanted it, so it was worth the price to me. It's from the 1941 line and the leather is great! I use it often but there's been no real wear on it, nor any peeling on the glazed coloured portions of the leather. I'm very impressed with how it has held up.

Mostly I style it casually. It matches everything because it has every colour in it.
A better pic attached for you. 



cowgirlsboots said:


> The Dior New Lock is still lingering in the back of my head.... you see my peace is endangered!


I don't blame you for being tempted! That is a gorgeous bag! 
I would never buy it without seeing it first; you have to know the condition it's in! How odd that a seller wouldn't think of that...
Once you see the photos, you'll be able to make up your mind more easily if it's worth getting.


----------



## essiedub

This is what I’ve been carrying the last few days...unearthed from the depths of my closet for some airtime. 
Chloe Baylee Large in the “yummy cookie” color.  Boy it sure is hard to photograph a slouchy bag.
Also, a bag spill ..hmm..nothing has changed since S.I.P Mar 17th. Time for a change, I’d say. I sure wish I could get a haircut..but I digress.


----------



## jblended

momasaurus said:


> No backup plans. People (in the US, at least) have been forced to become experts in science just to make basic decisions for ourselves and our families.





ElainePG said:


> Yes, there was just a piece in the New York Times about this: calling those of us who do this (I'm one of them) "armchair epidemiologists." I thought it was a perfect term! But it's sad that we're forced to do it, with no real guidance.



Truly, it's both heartbreaking and infuriating!


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> This is what I’ve been carrying the last few days...unearthed from the depths of my closet for some airtime.
> Chloe Baylee Large in the “yummy cookie” color.  Boy it sure is hard to photograph a slouchy bag.
> Also, a bag spill ..hmm..nothing has changed since S.I.P Mar 17th. Time for a change, I’d say. I sure wish I could get a haircut..but I digress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4805034
> View attachment 4805033


Fabulous Baylee and bag spill!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Your Coach ombre Callie is gorgeous! How do you wear it? Casually or dressed up?
> 
> The Dior New Lock is still lingering in the back of my head. I´m very tempted, but I don´t understand why the seller hasn´t sent me any photos, yet. Some people are just so slow or don´t understand that somebody wants to see everything before spending money. I might write to her, again, tomorrow. On the other hand...  it´s expensive...  but kind of a classic bag... very much what I´vebeen looking for... cannage quilted... silver hardware...  chunky silver chain... but only a shoulder chain...  a bit big for crossbody anyway...  you see my peace is endangered!
> 
> Here´s an old campaign photo from when the style was launched in Dec 2009.
> 
> View attachment 4804798


The Dior New Lock is a good looking bag. I didn’t realize it was a fixed chain shoulder bag. I think I get this one confused with the Dior Sliding Chain style that @Sparkletastic has shared here. Both are lovely!


----------



## dcooney4

essiedub said:


> This is what I’ve been carrying the last few days...unearthed from the depths of my closet for some airtime.
> Chloe Baylee Large in the “yummy cookie” color.  Boy it sure is hard to photograph a slouchy bag.
> Also, a bag spill ..hmm..nothing has changed since S.I.P Mar 17th. Time for a change, I’d say. I sure wish I could get a haircut..but I digress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4805034
> View attachment 4805033


Oh how I love a good bag spill. Thank you for showing your lovelies.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Me, too. They need to figure out a test that's immediate turn-around. I think they have this type for people who work in the White House, don't they? It's not completely reliable, but it's a quick screen.
> 
> Is your University going to open in the fall, or will it still be distance learning?


We are opening, with hybrid (online/live) teaching until Thanksgiving, then all online until February, then back to hybrid. Last night I visited friends at my old Uni where they are going to test students twice a week. It's a fancy place with famous med school, and the test will be a one-day thing. With a positive test they are basically going to lock you in your tiny room for 2 weeks and bring you crappy food.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Yes, there was just a piece in the New York Times about this: calling those of us who do this (I'm one of them) "armchair epidemiologists." I thought it was a perfect term! But it's sad that we're forced to do it, with no real guidance.


And in my field we have had to become experts in new technology for zooming without the lag that happens. If I hear the words "latency" and "asynchronous" one more time I am going to barf.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Especially love your quilted HB bags. Isn't it sad that they closed?


I loved that store!


----------



## Cookiefiend

essiedub said:


> This is what I’ve been carrying the last few days...unearthed from the depths of my closet for some airtime.
> Chloe Baylee Large in the “yummy cookie” color.  Boy it sure is hard to photograph a slouchy bag.
> Also, a bag spill ..hmm..nothing has changed since S.I.P Mar 17th. Time for a change, I’d say. I sure wish I could get a haircut..but I digress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4805034
> View attachment 4805033


Oh golly - a bag spill! <love!>
Thank you for sharing! Is that a small wallet with the horn closure? So cute!

(I’m going wild and crazy today, and changing wallets! Alert the presses!  )


----------



## jblended

cowgirlsboots said:


> How do you wear it? Casually or dressed up?


I'm returning to this question because it really got me thinking. It's not something I've considered before.
I have a very simple aesthetic. Very androgynous and neat.
I don't wear prints or ruffles, or anything overtly feminine in style. I've always been a tomboy and it suits both my shape and personality. My tops and bottoms are all solid colours but many will have interesting details...a contrasting stitch or unique buttons; just small, subtle details others wouldn't notice on me but give me pleasure.
However many of my bags are the opposite: lots of colours, interesting shapes, interesting textures, unique leathers.

Do most of you carry simple bags but style them against adventurous outfits, or are your clothing choices understated where your bags may be a bit louder? Or do you lean entirely towards classic and chic in both categories?


----------



## ElainePG

essiedub said:


> This is what I’ve been carrying the last few days...unearthed from the depths of my closet for some airtime.
> Chloe Baylee Large in the “yummy cookie” color.  Boy it sure is hard to photograph a slouchy bag.
> Also, a bag spill ..hmm..nothing has changed since S.I.P Mar 17th. Time for a change, I’d say. I sure wish I could get a haircut..but I digress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4805034
> View attachment 4805033


Loving your cute accessories, @essiedub .   The LV wallet (is it a wallet???) with the gondola (is it a gondola?) is adorable!


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> Your Coach ombre Callie is gorgeous! How do you wear it? Casually or dressed up?
> 
> The Dior New Lock is still lingering in the back of my head. I´m very tempted, but I don´t understand why the seller hasn´t sent me any photos, yet. Some people are just so slow or don´t understand that somebody wants to see everything before spending money. I might write to her, again, tomorrow. On the other hand...  it´s expensive...  but kind of a classic bag... very much what I´vebeen looking for... cannage quilted... silver hardware...  chunky silver chain... but only a shoulder chain...  a bit big for crossbody anyway...  you see my peace is endangered!
> 
> Here´s an old campaign photo from when the style was launched in Dec 2009.
> 
> View attachment 4804798


That's a handsome bag. But maybe with all that hardware it would be heavy. What do you think?


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> We are opening, with hybrid (online/live) teaching until Thanksgiving, then all online until February, then back to hybrid. Last night I visited friends at my old Uni where they are going to test students twice a week. It's a fancy place with famous med school, and the test will be a one-day thing. *With a positive test they are basically going to lock you in your tiny room for 2 weeks and bring you crappy food.*


Sounds exactly like what my poor 95-year-old Mom has been enduring since the middle of March. She lives in a Life Care community, so she's in her own apartment (not a nursing home), basically a studio apartment with a kitchen & bath. But no more dining room, which is where residents had all their mental stimulation. Meals are delivered, and according to Mom, the food is pretty crummy. I was allowed to visit her until a few weeks ago, since I'm considered a "secondary caregiver," but then there were a couple of positive C-19 tests among employees (though none among residents) and at that point my doctor said ABSOLUTELY NOT!!! (And so did Mom, bless her heart.) I feel just terrible for her. She's so lonely. Of course I call her every day and we talk for at least an hour, but it's not the same thing. And mentally she's simply not up to FaceTime (though they offered to set her up with it), so we don't have visual contact. I only live 2 blocks away from her, and I'm hoping the visiting ban will lift soon, but I'm not optimistic.

Sorry if this is TMI. Just had to spill.


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> *Do most of you carry simple bags but style them against adventurous outfits, or are your clothing choices understated where your bags may be a bit louder? Or do you lean entirely towards classic and chic in both categories?*


Great question! I mostly lean toward classic, understated outfits, to serve as a background to my H scarves. I pay attention to fabric (cashmere is my best friend!) and, like you, I just love interesting but subtle details like pretty buttons that nobody would notice but me. A unique black button on a black jacket makes me happy! As for bags, I'd say they fall halfway between my H scarves (perhaps a bit wild) and my clothes(subdued). I don't have many brightly-colored bags any more, though I did when I first became interested in handbags in 2013 when I joined tPF and fell down the rabbit hole.  But beautiful leathers and fabulous (yet understated) hardware makes me excited and pairs nicely with my outfits.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> And in my field we have had to become experts in new technology for zooming without the lag that happens. *If I hear the words "latency" and "asynchronous" one more time I am going to barf.*


Interesting. (But please don't barf…)
Mr. PG and I have been watching some chamber music concerts streaming, courtesy of our local chamber music society. Sometimes the performance sounds better than other times… I'm guessing that everyone is still learning. Is this what you're talking about?


----------



## Kimbashop

momasaurus said:


> We are opening, with hybrid (online/live) teaching until Thanksgiving, then all online until February, then back to hybrid. Last night I visited friends at my old Uni where they are going to test students twice a week. It's a fancy place with famous med school, and the test will be a one-day thing. With a positive test they are basically going to lock you in your tiny room for 2 weeks and bring you crappy food.


So, our university held a town hall yesterday and we FINALLY got some more specific answers. They are distributing 30,000 tests to students who are supposed to take them 7 days before arriving on campus. There is mandated masking on campus (which we knew), but now our town is starting to comply with that, too. There will be randomized testing of students once they are here, and the university hired a contact tracing team. The Dean of the College of Medicine was also at the virtual meeting and stated that our little town hospital is prepare to admit one COVID patient a day. One.   Currently we are using 4 instructional models (faculty choice): in person, hybrid, remote synch and remote asynch until Thanksgiving when we are slated to move fully online. However, my guess is that we will be fully remote by early October.


----------



## Cookiefiend

jblended said:


> I'm returning to this question because it really got me thinking. It's not something I've considered before.
> I have a very simple aesthetic. Very androgynous and neat.
> I don't wear prints or ruffles, or anything overtly feminine in style. I've always been a tomboy and it suits both my shape and personality. My tops and bottoms are all solid colours but many will have interesting details...a contrasting stitch or unique buttons; just small, subtle details others wouldn't notice on me but give me pleasure.
> However many of my bags are the opposite: lots of colours, interesting shapes, interesting textures, unique leathers.
> 
> Do most of you carry simple bags but style them against adventurous outfits, or are your clothing choices understated where your bags may be a bit louder? Or do you lean entirely towards classic and chic in both categories?


Hrmmmm - interesting question!
A few years ago I was part of a conversation started by @papertiger - I can't remember the name of the book but it was a very enlightening conversation and book. It was about finding your style (for a lack of a better word) and applying it to all aspects of your life. At that time I came up with Understated Joy (papertiger I saved your quote - it meant a lot to me!), or Understated Playful.
Last year, @ElainePG talked about Brenda Kinsel's book Fashion Makeover, so I bought it and went through it. It is a very similar premise to the first book, but Brenda's book goes more into fashion and how to find clothes that work for you.
My style words with the second book were Understated Elegance.
I have a theme! Understated Playful Elegance. Honestly - I *really* like that.
Like you I lean toward a simple aesthetic, most of my clothing is neutral - lots of black, navy, cream - and my purses are as well… except I do have 3 red bags. All in all it's pretty understated. And I would say elegant for the most part - I do have Lilly Pulitzer shorts and they're not so elegant - but there is nothing flagrant or obnoxious anywhere. No obnoxious labeling (though my LV Pallas is in the monogram), I would be willing to bet (and I never bet) that most of the people around me have no idea about my purses - and that is just fine.
The playful part would be my scarves - I love them. They're like the icing on a cake - not too much, just enough icing though. They add a pop of color, a bit of sparkle to my clothing.


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Hrmmmm - interesting question!
> A few years ago I was part of a conversation started by @papertiger - I can't remember the name of the book but it was a very enlightening conversation and book. It was about finding your style (for a lack of a better word) and applying it to all aspects of your life. At that time I came up with Understate Joy (papertiger I saved your quote - it meant a lot to me!), or Understated Playful.
> Last year, @ElainePG talked about Brenda Kinsel's book Fashion Makeover, so I bought it and went through it. It is a very similar premise to the first book, but Brenda's book goes more into fashion and how to find clothes that work for you.
> My style words with the second book were Understated Elegance.
> I have a theme! Understated Playful Elegance. Honestly - I *really* like that.
> Like you I lean toward a simple aesthetic, most of my clothing is neutral - lots of black, navy, cream - and my purses are as well… except I do have 3 red bags. All in all it's pretty understated. And I would say elegant for the most part - I do have Lilly Pulitzer shorts and they're not so elegant - but there is nothing flagrant or obnoxious anywhere. No obnoxious labeling (though my LV Pallas is in the monogram), I would be willing to bet (and I never bet) that most of the people around me have no idea about my purses - and that is just fine.
> The playful part would be my scarves - I love them. They're like the icing on a cake - not too much, just enough icing though. They add a pop of color, a bit of sparkle to my clothing.



Honestly, Understated Playful Elegance is how I'd describe your style night and day, day and night


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> Honestly, Understated Playful Elegance is how I'd describe your style night and day, day and night


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Your Coach ombre Callie is gorgeous! How do you wear it? Casually or dressed up?
> 
> The Dior New Lock is still lingering in the back of my head. I´m very tempted, but I don´t understand why the seller hasn´t sent me any photos, yet. Some people are just so slow or don´t understand that somebody wants to see everything before spending money. I might write to her, again, tomorrow. On the other hand...  it´s expensive...  but kind of a classic bag... very much what I´vebeen looking for... cannage quilted... silver hardware...  chunky silver chain... but only a shoulder chain...  a bit big for crossbody anyway...  you see my peace is endangered!
> 
> Here´s an old campaign photo from when the style was launched in Dec 2009.
> 
> View attachment 4804798



Hope s/he gets back to you


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


>



You don't happen to remember my style words do you? I've forgotten


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Hrmmmm - interesting question!
> A few years ago I was part of a conversation started by @papertiger - I can't remember the name of the book but it was a very enlightening conversation and book. It was about finding your style (for a lack of a better word) and applying it to all aspects of your life. At that time I came up with Understated Joy (papertiger I saved your quote - it meant a lot to me!), or Understated Playful.
> Last year, @ElainePG talked about Brenda Kinsel's book Fashion Makeover, so I bought it and went through it. It is a very similar premise to the first book, but Brenda's book goes more into fashion and how to find clothes that work for you.
> My style words with the second book were Understated Elegance.
> I have a theme! Understated Playful Elegance. Honestly - I *really* like that.
> Like you I lean toward a simple aesthetic, most of my clothing is neutral - lots of black, navy, cream - and my purses are as well… except I do have 3 red bags. All in all it's pretty understated. And I would say elegant for the most part - I do have Lilly Pulitzer shorts and they're not so elegant - but there is nothing flagrant or obnoxious anywhere. No obnoxious labeling (though my LV Pallas is in the monogram), I would be willing to bet (and I never bet) that most of the people around me have no idea about my purses - and that is just fine.
> The playful part would be my scarves - I love them. They're like the icing on a cake - not too much, just enough icing though. They add a pop of color, a bit of sparkle to my clothing.


I just adore your theme... it’s definitely YOU!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Sounds exactly like what my poor 95-year-old Mom has been enduring since the middle of March. She lives in a Life Care community, so she's in her own apartment (not a nursing home), basically a studio apartment with a kitchen & bath. But no more dining room, which is where residents had all their mental stimulation. Meals are delivered, and according to Mom, the food is pretty crummy. I was allowed to visit her until a few weeks ago, since I'm considered a "secondary caregiver," but then there were a couple of positive C-19 tests among employees (though none among residents) and at that point my doctor said ABSOLUTELY NOT!!! (And so did Mom, bless her heart.) I feel just terrible for her. She's so lonely. Of course I call her every day and we talk for at least an hour, but it's not the same thing. And mentally she's simply not up to FaceTime (though they offered to set her up with it), so we don't have visual contact. I only live 2 blocks away from her, and I'm hoping the visiting ban will lift soon, but I'm not optimistic.
> 
> Sorry if this is TMI. Just had to spill.


I'm sorry you and your mother have to endure this. I can't imagine how difficult this is for anyone who has to be all by themselves all these months.


----------



## papertiger

BTW, I pulled the trigger on the Gucci 1955 - even though Gucci put the darn price up £110 since I decided on it but wouldn't buy without seeing/feeling/trying.

My SA is sending it to me because I was wearing too much bling and carrying an ostrich bag at the time, and Gucci had no plain paper bags.

I planned to discard the box and just put inside my other bag, but the box is ltd ed, so ridiculously I wanted _all_ the trimmings and my personal safety too.

I've been waiting in - I hope it comes soon!!


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> I'm returning to this question because it really got me thinking. It's not something I've considered before.
> I have a very simple aesthetic. Very androgynous and neat.
> I don't wear prints or ruffles, or anything overtly feminine in style. I've always been a tomboy and it suits both my shape and personality. My tops and bottoms are all solid colours but many will have interesting details...a contrasting stitch or unique buttons; just small, subtle details others wouldn't notice on me but give me pleasure.
> However many of my bags are the opposite: lots of colours, interesting shapes, interesting textures, unique leathers.
> 
> Do most of you carry simple bags but style them against adventurous outfits, or are your clothing choices understated where your bags may be a bit louder? Or do you lean entirely towards classic and chic in both categories?


As my bag collection has gotten more colorful, my clothing has gotten more monochromatic to serve as a backdrop to my gorgeous bags. I wear jeans most of the time. Most of my tops are solid color.


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> ou don't happen to remember my style words do you? I've forgotten


Sophisticated Visionary - perfect!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Sounds exactly like what my poor 95-year-old Mom has been enduring since the middle of March. She lives in a Life Care community, so she's in her own apartment (not a nursing home), basically a studio apartment with a kitchen & bath. But no more dining room, which is where residents had all their mental stimulation. Meals are delivered, and according to Mom, the food is pretty crummy. I was allowed to visit her until a few weeks ago, since I'm considered a "secondary caregiver," but then there were a couple of positive C-19 tests among employees (though none among residents) and at that point my doctor said ABSOLUTELY NOT!!! (And so did Mom, bless her heart.) I feel just terrible for her. She's so lonely. Of course I call her every day and we talk for at least an hour, but it's not the same thing. And mentally she's simply not up to FaceTime (though they offered to set her up with it), so we don't have visual contact. I only live 2 blocks away from her, and I'm hoping the visiting ban will lift soon, but I'm not optimistic.
> 
> Sorry if this is TMI. Just had to spill.


Oh gosh - that is terrible. 
Could you meet outside? 


ElainePG said:


> I just adore your theme... it’s definitely YOU!


Thank you! 


papertiger said:


> BTW, I pulled the trigger on the Gucci 1955 - even though Gucci put the darn price £110 since I decided on it but wouldn't buy without seeing/feeling/trying.
> 
> My SA is sending it to me because I was wearing too much bling and carrying an ostrich bag at the time, and Gucci had no plain paper bags.
> 
> I planned to discard the box and just put inside my other bag, but the box is ltd ed, so ridiculously I wanted _all_ the trimmings and my personal safety too.
> 
> I've been waiting in - I hope it comes soon!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4805661


That is a very fun bag! Congratulations!


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Oh gosh - that is terrible.
> Could you meet outside?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> That is a very fun bag! Congratulations!



Thank you! 

So funny, I was stuck between choosing this variation or the plain toile and leather very classic one. They are both dark-red leather inside. 

It will be fun to style.


----------



## MrsGAM

jblended said:


> Do most of you carry simple bags but style them against adventurous outfits, or are your clothing choices understated where your bags may be a bit louder? Or do you lean entirely towards classic and chic in both categories?


An interesting question! In the past couple years, I've gone away from wearing more simple, solid color clothes. I've been drawn to floral patterns, especially! Maybe that's why I got so obsessed with vintage Coach - these simple style bags go so well with more adventurous outfits! I like a pretty, feminine look, though I still rock a t-shirt and jeans on many occasions.


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> Thank you!
> 
> So funny, I was stuck between choosing this variation or the plain toile and leather very classic one. They are both dark-red leather inside.
> 
> It will be fun to style.


Really - dark red leather inside?!?  
So posh!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Sounds exactly like what my poor 95-year-old Mom has been enduring since the middle of March. She lives in a Life Care community, so she's in her own apartment (not a nursing home), basically a studio apartment with a kitchen & bath. But no more dining room, which is where residents had all their mental stimulation. Meals are delivered, and according to Mom, the food is pretty crummy. I was allowed to visit her until a few weeks ago, since I'm considered a "secondary caregiver," but then there were a couple of positive C-19 tests among employees (though none among residents) and at that point my doctor said ABSOLUTELY NOT!!! (And so did Mom, bless her heart.) I feel just terrible for her. She's so lonely. Of course I call her every day and we talk for at least an hour, but it's not the same thing. And mentally she's simply not up to FaceTime (though they offered to set her up with it), so we don't have visual contact. I only live 2 blocks away from her, and I'm hoping the visiting ban will lift soon, but I'm not optimistic.
> 
> Sorry if this is TMI. Just had to spill.


Your Mom sounds awesome and she is still watching out for her daughter.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> BTW, I pulled the trigger on the Gucci 1955 - even though Gucci put the darn price £110 since I decided on it but wouldn't buy without seeing/feeling/trying.
> 
> My SA is sending it to me because I was wearing too much bling and carrying an ostrich bag at the time, and Gucci had no plain paper bags.
> 
> I planned to discard the box and just put inside my other bag, but the box is ltd ed, so ridiculously I wanted _all_ the trimmings and my personal safety too.
> 
> I've been waiting in - I hope it comes soon!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4805661


Very exciting! Please take a picture when it arrives.


----------



## dcooney4

My clothing is style is generally clean lines and solid tops . Though lately I have added some prints in my tops. So if I am wearing a solid  top I may add a fun color or patterned bag but in general most of my bags are solid colors.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Thank you. It's really a favourite of mine!
> I paid so much more for that bag than I should have, lol! I was abroad for work and I paid full retail when in the US people were getting it 60-70% off. But I just _loved _this bag and really wanted it, so it was worth the price to me. It's from the 1941 line and the leather is great! I use it often but there's been no real wear on it, nor any peeling on the glazed coloured portions of the leather. I'm very impressed with how it has held up.
> 
> Mostly I style it casually. It matches everything because it has every colour in it.
> A better pic attached for you.
> 
> 
> I don't blame you for being tempted! That is a gorgeous bag!
> I would never buy it without seeing it first; you have to know the condition it's in! How odd that a seller wouldn't think of that...
> Once you see the photos, you'll be able to make up your mind more easily if it's worth getting.
> View attachment 4805040



Your bag is gorgeous! thank-you for the photo! I wouldn´t worry having paid full price for this, either! As long as you can afford it there´s nothing wrong with buying something without a discount- especially when you really want it and not risk not getting it while waiting for the sale or it appearing on the preloved market. 
I just heard from the lady selling the New Lock. She is on holidays at the moment and promised to take photos once she is back home. I find it impossible to buy a preloved handbag after only seeing 3 photos....  even for a cheaper bag I really need photos of all sides, the interior, the hardware and of course the tag/ data code before I can decide whether it is right for me. And this one is expensive.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> The Dior New Lock is a good looking bag. I didn’t realize it was a fixed chain shoulder bag. I think I get this one confused with the Dior Sliding Chain style that @Sparkletastic has shared here. Both are lovely!



The New Lock model has the fixed shoulder strap. The Miss Dior ( I think it came out after the New Lock was discontinued) almost looks the same (it is more structured, I think a leather lining...), but has the sliding long chainstrap. 
The latter model seems to be the more coveted as resale prices are a lot higher than for the New Lock if you ever find a big model, black/ silver hardware at all.  

this is a Miss Dior
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
and this is a New Lock


----------



## cowgirlsboots

momasaurus said:


> We are opening, with hybrid (online/live) teaching until Thanksgiving, then all online until February, then back to hybrid. Last night I visited friends at my old Uni where they are going to test students twice a week. It's a fancy place with famous med school, and the test will be a one-day thing. With a positive test they are basically going to lock you in your tiny room for 2 weeks and bring you crappy food.



Our schools are opening on Monday. I´m not impressed and very doubtful how well distancing etc will be taken care of. I´m still in shock about their parents assembly on Thursday. 30+ people in one packed classroom- at least with all windows open. I should have left immediately, but stayed as I needed the information given. 
(Did I actually? Couldn´t I just have gambled and taken the kid on Monday at the usual school start time? I actually do kick my own behind for staying meanwhile!)
Only 2 people in the room were wearing masks as inside the classrooms it is not mandatory. Everybody seemed to be fine with the situation. I was on the verge of a panic attack. This was the first time since April I got in contact with a big group of people.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> That's a handsome bag. But maybe with all that hardware it would be heavy. What do you think?



Going from other Dior chains- my Diva bag for example has some chunky chain links- and considering the size of the bag (approx. 30 x 20 cm, 10 cms wide) I expect the bag to have a solid weight. For me that´s something I really like and perceive as a feature of quality and luxury.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> I'm returning to this question because it really got me thinking. It's not something I've considered before.
> I have a very simple aesthetic. Very androgynous and neat.
> I don't wear prints or ruffles, or anything overtly feminine in style. I've always been a tomboy and it suits both my shape and personality. My tops and bottoms are all solid colours but many will have interesting details...a contrasting stitch or unique buttons; just small, subtle details others wouldn't notice on me but give me pleasure.
> However many of my bags are the opposite: lots of colours, interesting shapes, interesting textures, unique leathers.
> 
> Do most of you carry simple bags but style them against adventurous outfits, or are your clothing choices understated where your bags may be a bit louder? Or do you lean entirely towards classic and chic in both categories?



Well, I don´t think I have any talent for understatement. I´m either plain/sloppy in jeans with black tops or outlandish in mostly true vintage dresses. I love quirky pieces like leather jackets (some painted), vintage coats, fur coats, long leather gloves and when I´m feeling curageous the hats I make (40ies or 50ies style refurbished from any old ugly but high quality hats I get my hands on.) I love good quality, so usually my clothes are not actually cheap looking. My bags are either Galliano for Dior or true vintage. Only very few are recent and subtle. I love to play with clothes and bags, "paint pictures", tell visiual stories and when I chose what to pair with what I only go by instinct: the picture is right or not...


----------



## muchstuff

ElainePG said:


> Sounds exactly like what my poor 95-year-old Mom has been enduring since the middle of March. She lives in a Life Care community, so she's in her own apartment (not a nursing home), basically a studio apartment with a kitchen & bath. But no more dining room, which is where residents had all their mental stimulation. Meals are delivered, and according to Mom, the food is pretty crummy. I was allowed to visit her until a few weeks ago, since I'm considered a "secondary caregiver," but then there were a couple of positive C-19 tests among employees (though none among residents) and at that point my doctor said ABSOLUTELY NOT!!! (And so did Mom, bless her heart.) I feel just terrible for her. She's so lonely. Of course I call her every day and we talk for at least an hour, but it's not the same thing. And mentally she's simply not up to FaceTime (though they offered to set her up with it), so we don't have visual contact. I only live 2 blocks away from her, and I'm hoping the visiting ban will lift soon, but I'm not optimistic.
> 
> Sorry if this is TMI. Just had to spill.


Does she have a window you can go stand under?


----------



## keodi

essiedub said:


> This is what I’ve been carrying the last few days...unearthed from the depths of my closet for some airtime.
> Chloe Baylee Large in the “yummy cookie” color.  Boy it sure is hard to photograph a slouchy bag.
> Also, a bag spill ..hmm..nothing has changed since S.I.P Mar 17th. Time for a change, I’d say. I sure wish I could get a haircut..but I digress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4805034
> View attachment 4805033


I love bag spills!  


momasaurus said:


> I loved that store!


Me too, I miss it i used to get really neat sunnies from there.


ElainePG said:


> Sounds exactly like what my poor 95-year-old Mom has been enduring since the middle of March. She lives in a Life Care community, so she's in her own apartment (not a nursing home), basically a studio apartment with a kitchen & bath. But no more dining room, which is where residents had all their mental stimulation. Meals are delivered, and according to Mom, the food is pretty crummy. I was allowed to visit her until a few weeks ago, since I'm considered a "secondary caregiver," but then there were a couple of positive C-19 tests among employees (though none among residents) and at that point my doctor said ABSOLUTELY NOT!!! (And so did Mom, bless her heart.) I feel just terrible for her. She's so lonely. Of course I call her every day and we talk for at least an hour, but it's not the same thing. And mentally she's simply not up to FaceTime (though they offered to set her up with it), so we don't have visual contact. I only live 2 blocks away from her, and I'm hoping the visiting ban will lift soon, but I'm not optimistic.
> 
> Sorry if this is TMI. Just had to spill.


This is not TMI at all, I hope and pray the ban gets lifted so that you can visit. This has been so difficult on everyone!


Cookiefiend said:


> Hrmmmm - interesting question!
> A few years ago I was part of a conversation started by @papertiger - I can't remember the name of the book but it was a very enlightening conversation and book. It was about finding your style (for a lack of a better word) and applying it to all aspects of your life. At that time I came up with Understated Joy (papertiger I saved your quote - it meant a lot to me!), or Understated Playful.
> Last year, @ElainePG talked about Brenda Kinsel's book Fashion Makeover, so I bought it and went through it. It is a very similar premise to the first book, but Brenda's book goes more into fashion and how to find clothes that work for you.
> My style words with the second book were Understated Elegance.
> I have a theme! Understated Playful Elegance. Honestly - I *really* like that.
> Like you I lean toward a simple aesthetic, most of my clothing is neutral - lots of black, navy, cream - and my purses are as well… except I do have 3 red bags. All in all it's pretty understated. And I would say elegant for the most part - I do have Lilly Pulitzer shorts and they're not so elegant - but there is nothing flagrant or obnoxious anywhere. No obnoxious labeling (though my LV Pallas is in the monogram), I would be willing to bet (and I never bet) that most of the people around me have no idea about my purses - and that is just fine.
> The playful part would be my scarves - I love them. They're like the icing on a cake - not too much, just enough icing though. They add a pop of color, a bit of sparkle to my clothing.


Understated playful elegance, I like that a lot!


papertiger said:


> BTW, I pulled the trigger on the Gucci 1955 - even though Gucci put the darn price £110 since I decided on it but wouldn't buy without seeing/feeling/trying.
> 
> My SA is sending it to me because I was wearing too much bling and carrying an ostrich bag at the time, and Gucci had no plain paper bags.
> 
> I planned to discard the box and just put inside my other bag, but the box is ltd ed, so ridiculously I wanted _all_ the trimmings and my personal safety too.
> 
> I've been waiting in - I hope it comes soon!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4805661


OOOH i love this bag! very fun, and very Gucci


----------



## jblended

ElainePG said:


> Sounds exactly like what my poor 95-year-old Mom has been enduring since the middle of March. She lives in a Life Care community, so she's in her own apartment (not a nursing home), basically a studio apartment with a kitchen & bath. But no more dining room, which is where residents had all their mental stimulation. Meals are delivered, and according to Mom, the food is pretty crummy. I was allowed to visit her until a few weeks ago, since I'm considered a "secondary caregiver," but then there were a couple of positive C-19 tests among employees (though none among residents) and at that point my doctor said ABSOLUTELY NOT!!! (And so did Mom, bless her heart.) I feel just terrible for her. She's so lonely. Of course I call her every day and we talk for at least an hour, but it's not the same thing. And mentally she's simply not up to FaceTime (though they offered to set her up with it), so we don't have visual contact. I only live 2 blocks away from her, and I'm hoping the visiting ban will lift soon, but I'm not optimistic.
> 
> Sorry if this is TMI. Just had to spill.


It's so sweet that you mum is looking out for you. Mums really are the best!
Hopefully you'll be able to visit soon. This is such a difficult experience for everyone. 
Liking the other suggestions that you could perhaps stand under her window, just so that she sees you in person. Is that a possibility?



Kimbashop said:


> our little town hospital is prepare to admit one COVID patient a day. One.






papertiger said:


> BTW, I pulled the trigger on the Gucci 1955


Love it! It'll be a lot of fun to style! 



cowgirlsboots said:


> I was on the verge of a panic attack. This was the first time since April I got in contact with a big group of people.


I totally understand that feeling. In spite of recovering from it, I still panic whenever there's someone near me without a mask. At the grocery store yesterday, people were pulling masks down after they got into the store and then not distancing at all. I got really tense and wanted to run out.
Hopefully you're fine; try to put it out of your mind. But maybe make a mental note that the next time you need to interact within a crowd, that you wear a mask yourself and try to position yourself near an open window if possible.
We can only do our best, the rest is out of our hands. Hopefully this will all be over soon.


----------



## jblended

It's been such fun reading about everyone's styles, and how we play with details, scarves and bags to express our unique personalities. Thank you all for your thoughtful replies! 



Cookiefiend said:


> A few years ago I was part of a conversation started by @papertiger - I can't remember the name of the book but it was a very enlightening conversation and book. It was about finding your style (for a lack of a better word) and applying it to all aspects of your life.


Sounds like an interesting book. I can definitely see how one's style would be reflected in other aspects of our lives. The firmer your sense of self, the more likely you are to see a theme in every choice you make so that everything is uniquely 'you'.
I also love your theme! I would have to think what words would best describe my aesthetic. This will be fun and a much needed distraction, so thank you.


----------



## papertiger

essiedub said:


> This is what I’ve been carrying the last few days...unearthed from the depths of my closet for some airtime.
> Chloe Baylee Large in the “yummy cookie” color.  Boy it sure is hard to photograph a slouchy bag.
> Also, a bag spill ..hmm..nothing has changed since S.I.P Mar 17th. Time for a change, I’d say. I sure wish I could get a haircut..but I digress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4805034
> View attachment 4805033



Not only a lovely Chloe bag but a lovely set of SLGs too

Seems like when I started tPF, it was _all_ about bags, hardly one worried too much about SLGs, but now I think people are much more demanding of the things that are more for usually just for themselves (rather than public view). 

Not sure if I'm correct in my observations but if true, I really like that development.


----------



## whateve

July stats
Nothing in but some vintage purses to rehab - probably to resell. I'll count them in if I decide to keep any.
Bags in 0, bags out 0
SLGs in 0, SLGs out 3
Still not really carrying anything. I've been carrying a bag in the car when we go for a drive but not really using it, except today I took out some cash to buy some tomatoes at a stand, completely contactless.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> I totally understand that feeling. In spite of recovering from it, I still panic whenever there's someone near me without a mask. At the grocery store yesterday, people were pulling masks down after they got into the store and then not distancing at all. I got really tense and wanted to run out.
> Hopefully you're fine; try to put it out of your mind. But maybe make a mental note that the next time you need to interact within a crowd, that you wear a mask yourself and try to position yourself near an open window if possible.
> We can only do our best, the rest is out of our hands. Hopefully this will all be over soon.



Oh, I wore my mask, wouldn´t have parted with it, and huddled as close to the wall as I could. The open window might be the safest place, but not a good option for me as I´m very allergic and we´ve been having a high pollen count. Another reason I like the mask atm.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

July stats: 
0 bags in 
1 vintage bag (finally!) out and my expenses recovered. 
no SLGs in or out
For most of the month I was feeling total bag peace until I spotted the Dior New Lock a few days ago....  

I didn´t go "out", only grocery shopping and to the dreaded school thing once. The bags I carried were the abro crossbody and one of my all times favourites- a bigger black late 40ies handbag.


----------



## papertiger

July Stats

1 bag in (I hope, where is it?) Gucci 1955
1 bag out! YES, PT here  Old hobo a friend made me from an old leather skirt.

SLGs
In 0
Out 1 (OMG) Canvas pencil case

_Lots_ of clothes out too.

However, fine jewellery in soooo haven't been an  but at least I paid for it so long ago it didn't hurt too much.


----------



## Vintage Leather

The move is actually across the country, closer to family, and where most of my friends and network is. My job is remote through the end of the year - maybe longer - so I’m taking advantage.


The second offer was accepted, so now I have 30 days of watching the money flow out and biting my nails and praying.

Meanwhile, the numbers:


July

Bags In: 0
Bags out: 10!!
Accessories In: 2 (cute replacement crossbody straps)
Accessories Out: 18!?!?



YTD

Bags In: 2
Bags Out: 11
Accessories In: 5
Jewelry and Accessories Out: 52!!


----------



## papertiger

Vintage Leather said:


> The move is actually across the country, closer to family, and where most of my friends and network is. My job is remote through the end of the year - maybe longer - so I’m taking advantage.
> 
> 
> The second offer was accepted, so now I have 30 days of watching the money flow out and biting my nails and praying.
> 
> Meanwhile, the numbers:
> 
> 
> July
> 
> Bags In: 0
> Bags out: 10!!
> Accessories In: 2 (cute replacement crossbody straps)
> Accessories Out: 18!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> YTD
> 
> Bags In: 2
> Bags Out: 11
> Accessories In: 5
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 52!!



OMG you are in serious credit


----------



## dcooney4

Vintage Leather said:


> The move is actually across the country, closer to family, and where most of my friends and network is. My job is remote through the end of the year - maybe longer - so I’m taking advantage.
> 
> 
> The second offer was accepted, so now I have 30 days of watching the money flow out and biting my nails and praying.
> 
> Meanwhile, the numbers:
> 
> 
> July
> 
> Bags In: 0
> Bags out: 10!!
> Accessories In: 2 (cute replacement crossbody straps)
> Accessories Out: 18!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> YTD
> 
> Bags In: 2
> Bags Out: 11
> Accessories In: 5
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 52!!


Wow way to go!


----------



## dcooney4

July Stats
4 bags in . One has not been delivered yet and one may be going back but I counted them anyway .
1 bag out
3 slgs in
1 slgs out 
1 sport bag in 
0 sport out
I should feel guilty for all the ins and outs but it is keeping my mine off the other stress around me. Also everything has been fun and budget friendly.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> July Stats
> 4 bags in . One has not been delivered yet and one may be going back but I counted them anyway .
> 1 bag out
> 3 slgs in
> 1 slgs out
> 1 sport bag in
> 0 sport out
> I should feel guilty for all the ins and outs but it is keeping my mine off the other stress around me. Also everything has been fun and budget friendly.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Sounds exactly like what my poor 95-year-old Mom has been enduring since the middle of March. She lives in a Life Care community, so she's in her own apartment (not a nursing home), basically a studio apartment with a kitchen & bath. But no more dining room, which is where residents had all their mental stimulation. Meals are delivered, and according to Mom, the food is pretty crummy. I was allowed to visit her until a few weeks ago, since I'm considered a "secondary caregiver," but then there were a couple of positive C-19 tests among employees (though none among residents) and at that point my doctor said ABSOLUTELY NOT!!! (And so did Mom, bless her heart.) I feel just terrible for her. She's so lonely. Of course I call her every day and we talk for at least an hour, but it's not the same thing. And mentally she's simply not up to FaceTime (though they offered to set her up with it), so we don't have visual contact. I only live 2 blocks away from her, and I'm hoping the visiting ban will lift soon, but I'm not optimistic.
> 
> Sorry if this is TMI. Just had to spill.


Sorry to hear about your mom’s isolation Elaine. I am glad you are looking after yourself! Best wishes to both of you. Be well and stay healthy!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Our schools are opening on Monday. I´m not impressed and very doubtful how well distancing etc will be taken care of. I´m still in shock about their parents assembly on Thursday. 30+ people in one packed classroom- at least with all windows open. I should have left immediately, but stayed as I needed the information given.
> (Did I actually? Couldn´t I just have gambled and taken the kid on Monday at the usual school start time? I actually do kick my own behind for staying meanwhile!)
> Only 2 people in the room were wearing masks as inside the classrooms it is not mandatory. Everybody seemed to be fine with the situation. I was on the verge of a panic attack. This was the first time since April I got in contact with a big group of people.


Ugh, sorry to hear of this stressful situation. Best wishes with back to school on Monday. Do what you need to do to feel comfortable, including distracting yourself by staring down that Dior New Lock bag.


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> July stats
> Nothing in but some vintage purses to rehab - probably to resell. I'll count them in if I decide to keep any.
> Bags in 0, bags out 0
> SLGs in 0, SLGs out 3
> Still not really carrying anything. I've been carrying a bag in the car when we go for a drive but not really using it, except today I took out some cash to buy some tomatoes at a stand, completely contactless.


Great stats whateve!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> July stats:
> 0 bags in
> 1 vintage bag (finally!) out and my expenses recovered.
> no SLGs in or out
> For most of the month I was feeling total bag peace until I spotted the Dior New Lock a few days ago....
> 
> I didn´t go "out", only grocery shopping and to the dreaded school thing once. The bags I carried were the abro crossbody and one of my all times favourites- a bigger black late 40ies handbag.


Congratulations on selling the vintage bag and recovering expenses.


----------



## whateve

More bags said:


> Great stats whateve!


Thanks! I did terrible with buying in May and June, so I'm not as angelic as it seems!


----------



## momasaurus

jblended said:


> I'm returning to this question because it really got me thinking. It's not something I've considered before.
> I have a very simple aesthetic. Very androgynous and neat.
> I don't wear prints or ruffles, or anything overtly feminine in style. I've always been a tomboy and it suits both my shape and personality. My tops and bottoms are all solid colours but many will have interesting details...a contrasting stitch or unique buttons; just small, subtle details others wouldn't notice on me but give me pleasure.
> However many of my bags are the opposite: lots of colours, interesting shapes, interesting textures, unique leathers.
> 
> Do most of you carry simple bags but style them against adventurous outfits, or are your clothing choices understated where your bags may be a bit louder? Or do you lean entirely towards classic and chic in both categories?


I'm pretty classic, especially the bags. I might wear an artsy jacket or blouse, but the rest is sedate. I'm in my 60s. And then there are SCARVES!!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Sounds exactly like what my poor 95-year-old Mom has been enduring since the middle of March. She lives in a Life Care community, so she's in her own apartment (not a nursing home), basically a studio apartment with a kitchen & bath. But no more dining room, which is where residents had all their mental stimulation. Meals are delivered, and according to Mom, the food is pretty crummy. I was allowed to visit her until a few weeks ago, since I'm considered a "secondary caregiver," but then there were a couple of positive C-19 tests among employees (though none among residents) and at that point my doctor said ABSOLUTELY NOT!!! (And so did Mom, bless her heart.) I feel just terrible for her. She's so lonely. Of course I call her every day and we talk for at least an hour, but it's not the same thing. And mentally she's simply not up to FaceTime (though they offered to set her up with it), so we don't have visual contact. I only live 2 blocks away from her, and I'm hoping the visiting ban will lift soon, but I'm not optimistic.
> 
> Sorry if this is TMI. Just had to spill.


This is so depressing. The food is different (and worse?) than the usual dining room fare? They can't deliver groceries so she can cook for herself? Since they know how important community is, I'm sad they aren't having zoom meetups, or can't figure out a way to install plexiglass booths or something so residents can hang out ins 2s or 3s. Can they go outside and hang out?


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> July Stats
> 
> 1 bag in (I hope, where is it?) Gucci 1955
> 1 bag out! YES, PT here  Old hobo a friend made me from an old leather skirt.
> 
> SLGs
> In 0
> Out 1 (OMG) Canvas pencil case
> 
> _Lots_ of clothes out too.
> 
> However, fine jewellery in soooo haven't been an  but at least I paid for it so long ago it didn't hurt too much.


Ha ha ha 
Well done on all counts papertiger, congratulations on the new Gucci and fine jewellery!


----------



## More bags

Vintage Leather said:


> The move is actually across the country, closer to family, and where most of my friends and network is. My job is remote through the end of the year - maybe longer - so I’m taking advantage.
> 
> 
> The second offer was accepted, so now I have 30 days of watching the money flow out and biting my nails and praying.
> 
> Meanwhile, the numbers:
> 
> 
> July
> 
> Bags In: 0
> Bags out: 10!!
> Accessories In: 2 (cute replacement crossbody straps)
> Accessories Out: 18!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> YTD
> 
> Bags In: 2
> Bags Out: 11
> Accessories In: 5
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 52!!


Outstanding on bags, accessories and jewelry out! Huge congratulations on your home purchase and good luck with the move! Amazing results for all your efforts!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Interesting. (But please don't barf…)
> Mr. PG and I have been watching some chamber music concerts streaming, courtesy of our local chamber music society. Sometimes the performance sounds better than other times… I'm guessing that everyone is still learning. Is this what you're talking about?


Most of the stuff you are watching has been assembled post-production. Each person plays their part in their own studio, maybe to a click track, or sometimes the pianist or first violinist records their part and sends it around. Each other person then plays their part while listening with headphones to that, then someone assembles the whole thing from separate recordings. 
A conductor friend had to "conduct" a piece just from his imagination, then send his silent "choreography" around to the others. Ugh. 
I would still encourage you to support your local group, though, and donate what you can! It is a horrible time to be a classical musician.


----------



## momasaurus

Kimbashop said:


> So, our university held a town hall yesterday and we FINALLY got some more specific answers. They are distributing 30,000 tests to students who are supposed to take them 7 days before arriving on campus. There is mandated masking on campus (which we knew), but now our town is starting to comply with that, too. There will be randomized testing of students once they are here, and the university hired a contact tracing team. The Dean of the College of Medicine was also at the virtual meeting and stated that our little town hospital is prepare to admit one COVID patient a day. One.   Currently we are using 4 instructional models (faculty choice): in person, hybrid, remote synch and remote asynch until Thanksgiving when we are slated to move fully online. However, my guess is that we will be fully remote by early October.


Aren't we glad we're not administrators? You think you'll be online so soon because of mounting cases?


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Hrmmmm - interesting question!
> A few years ago I was part of a conversation started by @papertiger - I can't remember the name of the book but it was a very enlightening conversation and book. It was about finding your style (for a lack of a better word) and applying it to all aspects of your life. At that time I came up with Understated Joy (papertiger I saved your quote - it meant a lot to me!), or Understated Playful.
> Last year, @ElainePG talked about Brenda Kinsel's book Fashion Makeover, so I bought it and went through it. It is a very similar premise to the first book, but Brenda's book goes more into fashion and how to find clothes that work for you.
> My style words with the second book were Understated Elegance.
> I have a theme! Understated Playful Elegance. Honestly - I *really* like that.
> Like you I lean toward a simple aesthetic, most of my clothing is neutral - lots of black, navy, cream - and my purses are as well… except I do have 3 red bags. All in all it's pretty understated. And I would say elegant for the most part - I do have Lilly Pulitzer shorts and they're not so elegant - but there is nothing flagrant or obnoxious anywhere. No obnoxious labeling (though my LV Pallas is in the monogram), I would be willing to bet (and I never bet) that most of the people around me have no idea about my purses - and that is just fine.
> The playful part would be my scarves - I love them. They're like the icing on a cake - not too much, just enough icing though. They add a pop of color, a bit of sparkle to my clothing.


You may feel "understated," but I think you turn heads with your joyful and unique style.


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> Our schools are opening on Monday. I´m not impressed and very doubtful how well distancing etc will be taken care of. I´m still in shock about their parents assembly on Thursday. 30+ people in one packed classroom- at least with all windows open. I should have left immediately, but stayed as I needed the information given.
> (Did I actually? Couldn´t I just have gambled and taken the kid on Monday at the usual school start time? I actually do kick my own behind for staying meanwhile!)
> Only 2 people in the room were wearing masks as inside the classrooms it is not mandatory. Everybody seemed to be fine with the situation. I was on the verge of a panic attack. This was the first time since April I got in contact with a big group of people.


I am panicking just reading this. Aerosols, people! Masks indoors! Sending you a big hug for Monday. I hope your kid is feeling OK about everything.


----------



## momasaurus

Vintage Leather said:


> The move is actually across the country, closer to family, and where most of my friends and network is. My job is remote through the end of the year - maybe longer - so I’m taking advantage.
> 
> 
> The second offer was accepted, so now I have 30 days of watching the money flow out and biting my nails and praying.
> 
> Meanwhile, the numbers:
> 
> 
> July
> 
> Bags In: 0
> Bags out: 10!!
> Accessories In: 2 (cute replacement crossbody straps)
> Accessories Out: 18!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> YTD
> 
> Bags In: 2
> Bags Out: 11
> Accessories In: 5
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 52!!


Amazing stats! Send some of that mojo my way, please!


----------



## More bags

*July Update, YTD Stats and Challenges*

Carried 10 bags
Exited 45 household items
While cleaning out my toiletries and makeup, I found some lipstick samples. I tried them and thought it would be nice to treat myself to a new lipstick. Then I looked at all of the lipsticks I already have and thought of how I am often wiping off my lipstick when I put on a mask. Sigh, I put the thought out of my mind of spending money on something unnecessary right now. 
*July 2020 Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out

*YTD Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


----------



## cowgirlsboots

momasaurus said:


> I'm pretty classic, especially the bags. I might wear an artsy jacket or blouse, but the rest is sedate. I'm in my 60s. And then there are SCARVES!!



...glorious scarves!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

momasaurus said:


> I am panicking just reading this. Aerosols, people! Masks indoors! Sending you a big hug for Monday. I hope your kid is feeling OK about everything.



Thank-you! My boy is not keen on going back to school, but this mainly is not Covid related. I think he is lucky enough not to get the whole picture and being the loner he is he´ll keep as much distance as possible to other people anyway. I´d rather have him stay at home, but as he is only starting comprehensive school this would mean he´d fall behind all the others. In our province there are only very few cases atm so I just hope everything will be ok.


----------



## Kimbashop

momasaurus said:


> Aren't we glad we're not administrators? You think you'll be online so soon because of mounting cases?


I do. We have had a preview of how students will behave when back in town. They are out and about right now without masks and gathering in large groups. I think we will be fully remote by beginning of October.


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> You may feel "understated," but I think you turn heads with your joyful and unique style.


 That is such a sweet thing to say - Thank you!


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> *July Update, YTD Stats and Challenges*
> 
> Carried 10 bags
> Exited 45 household items
> While cleaning out my toiletries and makeup, I found some lipstick samples. I tried them and thought it would be nice to treat myself to a new lipstick. Then I looked at all of the lipsticks I already have and thought of how I am often wiping off my lipstick when I put on a mask. Sigh, I put the thought out of my mind of spending money on something unnecessary right now.
> *July 2020 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


Great stats (45 household items!!! I'm envious)
I hear you about lipstick. Buying a new lipstick has always been one of my pick-me-ups. But now, ugh. I already have a drawer full.


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you! My boy is not keen on going back to school, but this mainly is not Covid related. I think he is lucky enough not to get the whole picture and being the loner he is he´ll keep as much distance as possible to other people anyway. I´d rather have him stay at home, but as he is only starting comprehensive school this would mean he´d fall behind all the others. In our province there are only very few cases atm so I just hope everything will be ok.


Kids are clique-y anyway, which is one of the hopeful aspects of going back to school during all this. They tend to stay with the same few friends. Being a loner is even better!


----------



## keodi

momasaurus said:


> I'm pretty classic, especially the bags. I might wear an artsy jacket or blouse, but the rest is sedate. I'm in my 60s. *And then there are SCARVES!!*


Right! I purchased 3 this month!
my July stats
Bags in 0, bags out 0
SLGs in 0, SLGs out 0


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I'm sorry you and your mother have to endure this. I can't imagine how difficult this is for anyone who has to be all by themselves all these months.


Thank you.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> BTW, I pulled the trigger on the Gucci 1955 - even though Gucci put the darn price up £110 since I decided on it but wouldn't buy without seeing/feeling/trying.
> 
> My SA is sending it to me because I was wearing too much bling and carrying an ostrich bag at the time, and Gucci had no plain paper bags.
> 
> I planned to discard the box and just put inside my other bag, but the box is ltd ed, so ridiculously I wanted _all_ the trimmings and my personal safety too.
> 
> I've been waiting in - I hope it comes soon!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4805661


It's a stunning bag. I hope it works out for you!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Oh gosh - that is terrible.
> Could you meet outside?


I've considered that. But their "campus" (a very large space with lots of paths for walking) is closed to outside visitors, and residents aren't supposed to go beyond the boundaries of the campus unless they are going to a sanctioned appointment. Like the dentist, which of course I'd take her to. 

I'm impressed at how careful they are being, and I totally approve. Once C-19 gets into a place like this, it can knock staff and residents flat. The outcomes aren't good. But it's awfully hard on the residents, especially ones who are very old, like Mom, who are cognitively challenged and tend to forget why they can't go to the dining room and why I can't visit.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Your Mom sounds awesome and she is still watching out for her daughter.


Thank you. Yes, even under these circumstances, Mom is definitely awesome. 

I didn't mean to make the story sound completely negative. We do have some lovely times on the phone every afternoon reminiscing about old family stories. We do a lot of laughing. I treasure these times.


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> Our schools are opening on Monday. I´m not impressed and very doubtful how well distancing etc will be taken care of. I´m still in shock about their parents assembly on Thursday. 30+ people in one packed classroom- at least with all windows open. I should have left immediately, but stayed as I needed the information given.
> (Did I actually? Couldn´t I just have gambled and taken the kid on Monday at the usual school start time? I actually do kick my own behind for staying meanwhile!)
> Only 2 people in the room were wearing masks as inside the classrooms it is not mandatory. Everybody seemed to be fine with the situation. I was on the verge of a panic attack. This was the first time since April I got in contact with a big group of people.


I'm very surprised that masks weren't mandated inside. Does this mean that students won't be required to wear masks when they are in their classrooms???

I hope it all goes well for your son.


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> Going from other Dior chains- my Diva bag for example has some chunky chain links- and considering the size of the bag (approx. 30 x 20 cm, 10 cms wide) I expect the bag to have a solid weight. For me that´s something I really like and perceive as a feature of quality and luxury.


That makes sense!


----------



## ElainePG

muchstuff said:


> Does she have a window you can go stand under?


That's a brilliant idea, but unfortunately there's actually a whole "campus" where she lives, not just one building, and to get into the campus (where I could stand under her balcony) I would then be inside the campus rather than outside on a public street. The campus is on lockdown.

Plus, I think it might make her feel worse. She's on the second floor, and she'd have to go outside and stand on her balcony. Since she's on the second floor, I don't think she'd be able to see or hear me, so it would just frustrate her.

One of the support staff did come up to her apartment with an iPad last month so that the two of us could have a FaceTime conversation, and at least see each other's faces (which I thought was awfully sweet of the staff member), but unfortunately poor Mom was just confused about what was going on. She didn't connect to the fact that I was on her screen, and she was on my screen. I can understand that: it's an entirely new technology for her.


----------



## ElainePG

keodi said:


> This is not TMI at all, I hope and pray the ban gets lifted so that you can visit. This has been so difficult on everyone!


Thank you, dear.


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> It's so sweet that you mum is looking out for you. Mums really are the best!
> Hopefully you'll be able to visit soon. This is such a difficult experience for everyone.
> Liking the other suggestions that you could perhaps stand under her window, just so that she sees you in person. Is that a possibility?


I'm hoping that things will calm down a bit where she lives, and I'll feel safe visiting her inside her apartment. I know it will be a real spirit-lifter for her.

Right now I need to be sure I'm not exposing her to anything I may be carrying; I haven't been out of the house much, but the very few places I have been were medical facilities. So, although I'm not quarantining, I'm watching myself carefully. And then, on the flip side, I'm monitoring her place, to be sure there aren't any staff or residents testing positive for C-19. They did have one case, which of course was very frightening, but that employee is home and recovering and there don't seem to be any other cases. Whew.

One week at a time.


----------



## ElainePG

Vintage Leather said:


> The move is actually across the country, closer to family, and where most of my friends and network is. My job is remote through the end of the year - maybe longer - so I’m taking advantage.
> 
> 
> The second offer was accepted, so now I have 30 days of watching the money flow out and biting my nails and praying.
> 
> Meanwhile, the numbers:
> 
> 
> July
> 
> Bags In: 0
> Bags out: 10!!
> Accessories In: 2 (cute replacement crossbody straps)
> Accessories Out: 18!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> YTD
> 
> Bags In: 2
> Bags Out: 11
> Accessories In: 5
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 52!!


Congratulations!!!

Oh, and those are amaaaaazing stats. Way to go!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Sorry to hear about your mom’s isolation Elaine. I am glad you are looking after yourself! Best wishes to both of you. Be well and stay healthy!


Thank you.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Thanks! I did terrible with buying in May and June, so I'm not as angelic as it seems!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> This is so depressing. The food is different (and worse?) than the usual dining room fare? They can't deliver groceries so she can cook for herself? Since they know how important community is, I'm sad they aren't having zoom meetups, or can't figure out a way to install plexiglass booths or something so residents can hang out ins 2s or 3s. Can they go outside and hang out?


I think the food is a challenge, since they have to deliver it instead of having it self-serve in the dining room. The food in the dining room was always pretty good. On the other hand, it's a little difficult for me to tell, since when I ask Mom what they brought for lunch (or dinner) she can't remember. Perhaps the food isn't really that bad. 

As for Zoom meetups, they are having these, and the "younger" residents are taking advantage. But although Mom has a laptop which she uses to read the New York Times, Zoom is beyond her technical ability. Someone from the staff did install Zoom for her, but Mom just got all confused. She's at the point cognitively where she can do what she can do, but learning new things is pretty much beyond her.

Until a few weeks ago, residents were going outside to hang out, theoretically wearing masks. Every Friday afternoon, for "Happy Hour." But after one of the employees tested positive, these have been cancelled until further notice. I think part of the decision to cancel was that not all residents were being good about wearing masks. Or they were wearing their masks incorrectly.

I really do feel sorry for the director of the place. I like her… she's very competent. She's doing her darndest to make sure they don't have a raging epidemic (among staff and/or residents) but there are so many factors outside her control. Plus, the staff come in from outside. And a lot of the residents are old.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Most of the stuff you are watching has been assembled post-production. Each person plays their part in their own studio, maybe to a click track, or sometimes the pianist or first violinist records their part and sends it around. Each other person then plays their part while listening with headphones to that, then someone assembles the whole thing from separate recordings.
> A conductor friend had to "conduct" a piece just from his imagination, then send his silent "choreography" around to the others. Ugh.
> *I would still encourage you to support your local group, though, and donate what you can! It is a horrible time to be a classical musician.*


Thank you for the explanation. I believe we're seeing some of each. Last week we watched a streaming performance by the Attacca Quartet, who were all in the same location, but we've also seen some of the other. I can just imagine what a headache that would be.

We do indeed support our local groups (chamber music society & symphony). Local theater groups, too. Terrible time to be an actor, as well.


----------



## ElainePG

keodi said:


> *Right! I purchased 3 this month!*
> my July stats
> Bags in 0, bags out 0
> SLGs in 0, SLGs out 0


Scarves from the new season?????


----------



## muchstuff

ElainePG said:


> That's a brilliant idea, but unfortunately there's actually a whole "campus" where she lives, not just one building, and to get into the campus (where I could stand under her balcony) I would then be inside the campus rather than outside on a public street. The campus is on lockdown.
> 
> Plus, I think it might make her feel worse. She's on the second floor, and she'd have to go outside and stand on her balcony. Since she's on the second floor, I don't think she'd be able to see or hear me, so it would just frustrate her.
> 
> One of the support staff did come up to her apartment with an iPad last month so that the two of us could have a FaceTime conversation, and at least see each other's faces (which I thought was awfully sweet of the staff member), but unfortunately poor Mom was just confused about what was going on. She didn't connect to the fact that I was on her screen, and she was on my screen. I can understand that: it's an entirely new technology for her.


It's very tough, we've been dealing with it with my 94 year old MIL, who we had to move to long term care in the middle of all of this. We were given special authority to go in masked and gloved to do so but now only one family member can visit in a specific room by appointment only. BUT we can take her off property and anyone can visit with her, then we take her back, no quarantine if she's offsite for less than 24 hours. Makes absolutely no sense to me whatsoever. I guess they can't legally stop you from talking a family member offsite (at least here in BC) but I'd expect a fourteen day quarantine after that. Luckily our covid numbers here are relatively low, but still.


----------



## ElainePG

muchstuff said:


> It's very tough, we've been dealing with it with my 94 year old MIL, who we had to move to long term care in the middle of all of this. We were given special authority to go in masked and gloved to do so but now only one family member can visit in a specific room by appointment only. BUT we can take her off property and anyone can visit with her, then we take her back, no quarantine if she's offsite for less than 24 hours. Makes absolutely no sense to me whatsoever. I guess they can't legally stop you from talking a family member offsite (at least here in BC) but I'd expect a fourteen day quarantine after that. Luckily our covid numbers here are relatively low, but still.


Oh, gosh, that is definitely tough, having to move her to long-term care right when this pandemic is going on. At least my Mom has been in her apartment for years, so she has continuity of care and she is familiar with her surroundings.

We're all learning, and doing the best we can, as we make our way through these difficult & dangerous times.


----------



## ElainePG

On a lighter note…

A friend recommended a book which she assured us was laugh-out-loud funny. Mr. PG started it last night, and I began it this morning. While I haven't laughed out loud, I do think it's sweet. The title is "The 100-Year-Old Man Who Climbed Out The Windwo And Disappeared." 

This is light reading at its lightest, but I figured I could use something light right now. From the jacket cover:

_"After a long and eventful life, Allan Karlsson ends up in a nursing home, believing it to be his last stop. The only problem is that he's still in good health, and one day, he turns 100. A big celebration is in the works, but Allan really isn't interested (and he'd like a bit more control over his vodka consumption). So he decides to escape. He climbs out the window in his slippers and embarks on a hilarious and entirely unexpected journey…"_


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> On a lighter note…
> 
> A friend recommended a book which she assured us was laugh-out-loud funny. Mr. PG started it last night, and I began it this morning. While I haven't laughed out loud, I do think it's sweet. The title is "The 100-Year-Old Man Who Climbed Out The Windwo And Disappeared."
> 
> This is light reading at its lightest, but I figured I could use something light right now. From the jacket cover:
> 
> _"After a long and eventful life, Allan Karlsson ends up in a nursing home, believing it to be his last stop. The only problem is that he's still in good health, and one day, he turns 100. A big celebration is in the works, but Allan really isn't interested (and he'd like a bit more control over his vodka consumption). So he decides to escape. He climbs out the window in his slippers and embarks on a hilarious and entirely unexpected journey…"_


I remember reading that book. It is a light read and I recall the 100 year old man has quite a few adventures. Enjoy! Thanks for mentioning what you’re reading.
I will share, I read Trevor Noah’s Born a Crime. It is his autobiography of growing up in South Africa. He has an amazing voice.
_Trevor Noah’s unlikely path from apartheid South Africa to the desk of The Daily Show began with a criminal act: his birth. Trevor was born to a white Swiss father and a black Xhosa mother at a time when such a union was punishable by five years in prison._


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> I remember reading that book. It is a light read and I recall the 100 year old man has quite a few adventures. Enjoy! Thanks for mentioning what you’re reading.
> I will share, I read Trevor Noah’s Born a Crime. It is his autobiography of growing up in South Africa. He has an amazing voice.
> _Trevor Noah’s unlikely path from apartheid South Africa to the desk of The Daily Show began with a criminal act: his birth. Trevor was born to a white Swiss father and a black Xhosa mother at a time when such a union was punishable by five years in prison._


Wow. That sounds like a fascinating memoir. I went to the summary on Amazon and read how his mother was forced to keep him indoors for much of his childhood to hide him from the government. 

I think I'll read this one next.


----------



## jblended

More bags said:


> I will share, I read Trevor Noah’s Born a Crime. It is his autobiography of growing up in South Africa. He has an amazing voice.
> _Trevor Noah’s unlikely path from apartheid South Africa to the desk of The Daily Show began with a criminal act: his birth. Trevor was born to a white Swiss father and a black Xhosa mother at a time when such a union was punishable by five years in prison._


Born a Crime was a great read. I'm a huge Trevor Noah fan, partly because he used to pop up on TV regularly when I was back home in England and I found him to be hilarious, and partly because I'd heard about his mother getting shot and thought she was amazing to have survived that and maintained such a great attitude.
I'd definitely recommend it. I learned a ton about South Africa and also about the resilience of people.


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> Born a Crime was a great read. I'm a huge Trevor Noah fan, partly because he used to pop up on TV regularly when I was back home in England and I found him to be hilarious, and partly because I'd heard about his mother getting shot and thought she was amazing to have survived that and maintained such a great attitude.
> I'd definitely recommend it. I learned a ton about South Africa and also about the resilience of people.


I loved your personal synopsis!


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> I totally agree. Even when they 'admitted' it later, it was very much downplayed.


That’s awful. People deserve to be informed. 


ElainePG said:


> We haven't gone out to eat either, since I'm high risk. But I'm not minding very much, since we didn't go out to restaurants all that often before. I'm so sorry to hear that it's getting to you. Are you using any of the options like Grubhub or delivery.com to get restaurant meals delivered? We do that every now and then, and we make it festive with a tablecloth and fancy candlesticks. Of course we still have to serve ourselves, and clean up afterwards, but it's still a bit of a break in the routine.
> 
> I've thrown myself into the challenge of cooking. I've always been a perfectly competent cook, but now I'm upping my game. I try to find at least one new dinner recipe a week. (Mr. PG is in charge of his own lunch, which helps a LOT!) I also plan our dinners at least 10 days in advance so that I'll be able to arrange for efficient grocery deliveries.


I used to sort of like cooking...until now that I do it so much. Now I’m sick of it. I’m glad it’s warm so Mr. Sparkle can share the lid with grilling. 





Vintage Leather said:


> In my workplace, if someone tests positive, their department is informed but each individual is responsible for testing ...  So you can guess how well that’s working out
> 
> In other news, I put in an offer on a house today :excited: In true 2020 fashion, my realtor got Covid (so I’m working with her coworker), all my house tours were done via FaceTime, and we’ve written Covid cleaning into the contract.
> 
> And to keep this on theme, I sold a few of my purses and accessories to help with the down payment. Sales really picked up last week especially.
> 
> If you have any vibes to offer, they’d be appreciated.


Congratulations on the house!  What is Covid cleaning?


jblended said:


> Feeling restless and stressed, so I'm playing with my bags.
> Quilted bag family portrait attached. My one and only tote (DKNY; I use this in job interviews), the new Coccinelle camera bag, and my twisted quilt Coach that is the oldest and most used in spite of its tiny size. Although they're all black, they have different hardware (champagne gold, silver and gold respectively), and the quilting is different on each.
> Hope nobody minds that I'm sharing in here! Would love to see everyone else's quilted bags since we're not really following a challenge!
> View attachment 4803015


Love quilted bags! So cute!


momasaurus said:


> Isn't this infuriating? No backup plans. People (in the US, at least) have been forced to become experts in science just to make basic decisions for ourselves and our families.  We don't trust the government to begin with (part of that is inherent in the american spirit), and we see how poorly they have responded. Now I'm listening to my Uni talk about airflow, HEPA filters, air exchange and such, and I'm pretty sure I am not going inside any buildings. I do have the option of teaching online and I was surprised that all the new graduate students in my department are planning to show up, no matter what form instruction takes.


I don’t trust any info we’re getting. Don’t wear masks. Now wear masks. Wipe everything and treat it like toxic waste. Now we don’t think it’s spread as easily by contact. Grrrrrr....


whateve said:


> I love these! All my quilted leather bags are Henri Bendel. I have a couple quilted fabric bags that are Coach.
> 
> View attachment 4803462
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803463
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803465
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803466
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803467


Love your HB’s every time you show them!


----------



## Sparkletastic

momasaurus said:


> OMG I cannot stand smelling cigarettes when I'm outside. Ugh - sorry you can't swim without that annoyance.


Cigarettes (and cigars and pipes) are positively disgusting. 


ElainePG said:


> Yes, there was just a piece in the New York Times about this: calling those of us who do this (I'm one of them) "armchair epidemiologists." I thought it was a perfect term! But it's sad that we're forced to do it, with no real guidance.


I’ve had to become exactly this. More on that in my next posts. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Your Coach ombre Callie is gorgeous! How do you wear it? Casually or dressed up?
> 
> The Dior New Lock is still lingering in the back of my head. I´m very tempted, but I don´t understand why the seller hasn´t sent me any photos, yet. Some people are just so slow or don´t understand that somebody wants to see everything before spending money. I might write to her, again, tomorrow. On the other hand...  it´s expensive...  but kind of a classic bag... very much what I´vebeen looking for... cannage quilted... silver hardware...  chunky silver chain... but only a shoulder chain...  a bit big for crossbody anyway...  you see my peace is endangered!
> 
> Here´s an old campaign photo from when the style was launched in Dec 2009.
> 
> View attachment 4804798


Ooooh! I hope it all works out. I like these bags!


More bags said:


> The Dior New Lock is a good looking bag. I didn’t realize it was a fixed chain shoulder bag. I think I get this one confused with the Dior Sliding Chain style that @Sparkletastic has shared here. Both are lovely!


LOL! They are similar. The Miss Dior sliding chain is smaller, has a longer chain strap that slides through fixed loops and allows for long or short drop and doesn’t have the sort of flap of material down the middle of the top flap. Here is a pic of a sliding chain for comparison.  (Photo from google)
	

		
			
		

		
	





ElainePG said:


> Sounds exactly like what my poor 95-year-old Mom has been enduring since the middle of March. She lives in a Life Care community, so she's in her own apartment (not a nursing home), basically a studio apartment with a kitchen & bath. But no more dining room, which is where residents had all their mental stimulation. Meals are delivered, and according to Mom, the food is pretty crummy. I was allowed to visit her until a few weeks ago, since I'm considered a "secondary caregiver," but then there were a couple of positive C-19 tests among employees (though none among residents) and at that point my doctor said ABSOLUTELY NOT!!! (And so did Mom, bless her heart.) I feel just terrible for her. She's so lonely. Of course I call her every day and we talk for at least an hour, but it's not the same thing. And mentally she's simply not up to FaceTime (though they offered to set her up with it), so we don't have visual contact. I only live 2 blocks away from her, and I'm hoping the visiting ban will lift soon, but I'm not optimistic.
> 
> Sorry if this is TMI. Just had to spill.


I’m so sorry. This is just the most horrible time. Usually in sickness or trouble we can draw together. This virus keeps us apart. Sending both you and your mom hugs.


----------



## Sparkletastic

jblended said:


> Do most of you carry simple bags but style them against adventurous outfits, or are your clothing choices understated where your bags may be a bit louder? Or do you lean entirely towards classic and chic in both categories?


My bags and jewelry are my show stoppers for my outfits. Saturated colors, beautiful stones, etc.

But, I like interesting clothes as well. So that everything doesn’t compete, I choose clothing with unique and compelling lines but simple colors. Almost always one color (black, white, grey, jewel tones), I don’t like patterns unless they are very simple and elegant (tone on tone, etc.)

I can’t easily describe my style. Perhaps restrained sexy ladylike glam?  I dunno. ROFL!  I’m just me.  





whateve said:


> As my bag collection has gotten more colorful, my clothing has gotten more monochromatic to serve as a backdrop to my gorgeous bags. I wear jeans most of the time. Most of my tops are solid color.


 Same here. I used to wear more color and pattern. But I like colorful bags sooooo....


papertiger said:


> Not only a lovely Chloe bag but a lovely set of SLGs too
> 
> Seems like when I started tPF, it was _all_ about bags, hardly one worried too much about SLGs, but now I think people are much more demanding of the things that are more for usually just for themselves (rather than public view).
> 
> Not sure if I'm correct in my observations but if true, I really like that development.


I like that development as well. I was just thinking the other day that I love the things I love - my home, my bags and jewelry, travel - because they make me happy. I don’t have anyone to compete with or compare to so I can be exactly me. When I was younger, I used to care about others’ opinions and wanted never to make a “misstep”. Now I wouldn’t care a bit what others think about any of my kookiness. Lol!

————
Hey All! I’ve been awol again. This has been a really tough time. My mom is a narcissist / hypochondriac.  So, this current environment has given her fodder to keep all of us jumping and on edge.  I don’t know how my dad put up with her.

Meanwhile, my poor DS was diagnosed Covid positive a week ago. I have never felt so helpless in my life. I read tons of studies to figure out how to support him because medical staff just said go home, rest and wait. Through my reading I found a number of things he could do to try to avoid getting very ill. I think his young age, high level of fitness and perhaps a bit of the supplementation and medicating I did has helped as he is 7 days in and just suffering from fatigue - nothing else.

It’s so frustrating. He was a very vocal proponent to his friends and online about the importance of socia distancing and wearing masks. He works from home and only went out to grocery shop and to go to the gym. Yet, he contracted the virus because a selfish bonehead went to his gym with a fever. 

Please be careful. And, please don’t be selfish and refuse to wear a mask, social distance or wash up. It not about “freedom”. It’s about science and it’s about taking care of each other.


----------



## jblended

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m just me.


And that's the best anyone can be!
I have no way to describe my style either. The only words I come up with are unique details, clean lines and androgynous. But that almost sounds futuristic lol. It's not easy!
___

I have so enjoyed everyone's responses to the question, though. I have to re-read them because it's such a fun glimpse into our self-expression and evolution of personal style.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’ve been wearing my black on black YSL camera bag non stop during this time. Mainly because I never go anywhere anymore so it’s easy to just grab and go. All my motivation to dress is out the window.

I do have one bag up for sale. But I priced it at the top of the realistic selling range because I don’t want it to go  If it sells I’ll be mad but I don’t wear it sooooo...

And, I’ve been “bad” and bought a bag. It’s a unicorn-ish purchase of a preloved bag at a crazy, ridiculously good price. I think the condition is under my threshold (I like my preloved bags to look pretty much new) but it’s not that easy to find and the price is too good. If there aren’t any issues with the leather beyond some color rubbing, I’ll keep it and send it to leather surgeons for a refresh.

It won’t be here for two week but I’ll share when it comes in.

———-
My stats this year are simple. Nothing in and nothing out except perhaps the bag I just ordered. I really have aggressively “curated” everything in my house down to the paper clips. There is no extra nothing in this land.  I just hate having things I don’t use hanging around for no reason.


----------



## jblended

Sparkletastic said:


> Meanwhile, my poor DS was diagnosed Covid positive a week ago. I have never felt so helpless in my life. I read tons of studies to figure out how to support him because medical staff just said go home, rest and wait. Through my reading I found a number of things he could do to try to avoid getting very ill. I think his young age, high level of fitness and perhaps a bit of the supplementation and medicating I did has helped as he is 7 days in and just suffering from fatigue - nothing else.


I won't comment on your mum as my understanding is limited on the subject, but I truly feel for you as it must be exhausting. NPD and Hypochondria are hard to deal with under normal circumstances, but in a pandemic...
As for your son, I am so deeply sorry but it is wonderful that his symptoms are limited to fatigue (the other symptoms were harder for me to handle). I have said this repeatedly but the type of fatigue covid causes is brutal! It's unlike anything I have experienced. Let him rest as much as humanly possible.
Also, in case it helps at all, I was given zinc both times I had covid. It is anti-inflammatory as well as anti-bacterial, so I think it is given to most patients just in case it helps. Perhaps read up on it and see if it's worth trying with him.
Hope he continues to improve with each day. 
Edit: I would love to know what else you had given him to help support his recovery, if you're comfortable in sharing. I'm constantly trying to learn in case I get it once more, or someone I know does. I understand if you're not comfortable posting it, though. This whole subject matter is difficult.


----------



## Sparkletastic

@Vlad - will you unpin the post at the top of our thread? Thanks!


----------



## Sparkletastic

jblended said:


> I won't comment on your mum as my understanding is limited on the subject, but I truly feel for you as it must be exhausting. NPD and Hypochondria are hard to deal with under normal circumstances, but in a pandemic...
> As for your son, I am so deeply sorry but it is wonderful that his symptoms are limited to fatigue (the other symptoms were harder for me to handle). I have said this repeatedly but the type of fatigue covid causes is brutal! It's unlike anything I have experienced. Let him rest as much as humanly possible.
> Also, in case it helps at all, I was given zinc both times I had covid. It is anti-inflammatory as well as anti-bacterial, so I think it is given to most patients just in ase it helps. Perhaps read up on it and see if it's worth trying with him.
> Hope he continues to improve with each day.


I’m so sorry you had Covid! I’ve been off the thread so I didn’t know. I’m glad to hear you’re better!!

Yes, his fatigue is insanely bad. He sleeps round the clock which I think is good as it helps his body heal.

Zinc is one of the things I have had him to take along with 3 other items. I won’t list them here because I’m not a medical professional and don’t want anyone to take my advice out of context. But, I think at this stage, many of us are having to take things into our own hands as we’re not getting good info or help on this.


----------



## jblended

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m so sorry you had Covid! I’ve been off the thread so I didn’t know. I’m glad to hear you’re better!!
> 
> Yes, his fatigue is insanely bad. He sleeps round the clock which I think is good as it helps his body heal.
> 
> Zinc is one of the things I have had him to take along with 3 other items. I won’t list them here because I’m not a medical professional and don’t want anyone to take my advice out of context. But, I think at this stage, many of us are having to take things into our own hands as we’re not getting good info or help on this.


Thank you.  
And I totally understand. I'm just glad he's doing okay so far and you found a way to help a bit. Just attempting to help him would have been better for your mental state than watching and waiting, feeling lost and helpless. Controlling what little we can can be calming in situations like this.
Please do post an update when he's fully healed. I'm sending you all the positive vibes I've got!


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> My bags and jewelry are my show stoppers for my outfits. Saturated colors, beautiful stones, etc.
> 
> But, I like interesting clothes as well. So that everything doesn’t compete, I choose clothing with unique and compelling lines but simple colors. Almost always one color (black, white, grey, jewel tones), I don’t like patterns unless they are very simple and elegant (tone on tone, etc.)
> 
> I can’t easily describe my style. Perhaps restrained sexy ladylike glam?  I dunno. ROFL!  I’m just me.   Same here. I used to wear more color and pattern. But I like colorful bags sooooo....
> I like that development as well. I was just thinking the other day that I love the things I love - my home, my bags and jewelry, travel - because they make me happy. I don’t have anyone to compete with or compare to so I can be exactly me. When I was younger, I used to care about others’ opinions and wanted never to make a “misstep”. Now I wouldn’t care a bit what others think about any of my kookiness. Lol!
> 
> ————
> Hey All! I’ve been awol again. This has been a really tough time. My mom is a narcissist / hypochondriac.  So, this current environment has given her fodder to keep all of us jumping and on edge.  I don’t know how my dad put up with her.
> 
> Meanwhile, my poor DS was diagnosed Covid positive a week ago. I have never felt so helpless in my life. I read tons of studies to figure out how to support him because medical staff just said go home, rest and wait. Through my reading I found a number of things he could do to try to avoid getting very ill. I think his young age, high level of fitness and perhaps a bit of the supplementation and medicating I did has helped as he is 7 days in and just suffering from fatigue - nothing else.
> 
> It’s so frustrating. He was a very vocal proponent to his friends and online about the importance of socia distancing and wearing masks. He works from home and only went out to grocery shop and to go to the gym. Yet, he contracted the virus because a selfish bonehead went to his gym with a fever.
> 
> Please be careful. And, please don’t be selfish and refuse to wear a mask, social distance or wash up. It not about “freedom”. It’s about science and it’s about taking care of each other.



 So good to see you again Sparkletastic 

I am so sorry to hear your DS has become infected, It must be very, very worrying. I wish him and your whole family health. 

DH working all this week in London and I went into town twice last week. In the UK the infection rate is going up again so I'm not sure our relaxation of rules will last. People have become very lax (won't go into details) but it doesn't seem the end of the world to just wear a mask and wash your hands whilst getting on with life. Better than the alternatives.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> I think the food is a challenge, since they have to deliver it instead of having it self-serve in the dining room. The food in the dining room was always pretty good. On the other hand, it's a little difficult for me to tell, since when I ask Mom what they brought for lunch (or dinner) she can't remember. Perhaps the food isn't really that bad.
> 
> As for Zoom meetups, they are having these, and the "younger" residents are taking advantage. But although Mom has a laptop which she uses to read the New York Times, Zoom is beyond her technical ability. Someone from the staff did install Zoom for her, but Mom just got all confused. She's at the point cognitively where she can do what she can do, but learning new things is pretty much beyond her.
> 
> Until a few weeks ago, residents were going outside to hang out, theoretically wearing masks. Every Friday afternoon, for "Happy Hour." But after one of the employees tested positive, these have been cancelled until further notice. I think part of the decision to cancel was that not all residents were being good about wearing masks. Or they were wearing their masks incorrectly.
> 
> I really do feel sorry for the director of the place. I like her… she's very competent. She's doing her darndest to make sure they don't have a raging epidemic (among staff and/or residents) but there are so many factors outside her control. Plus, the staff come in from outside. And a lot of the residents are old.


Of course, I didn't think of all the technical challenges your mom faces. Seeing you on the screen, or under her balcony, or the Hollywood Squares aspects of a zoom meetup. Argh! And the poor director - it's all a moving target. 
Good old phone calls are back in style, though, aren't they?


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Thank you for the explanation. I believe we're seeing some of each. Last week we watched a streaming performance by the Attacca Quartet, who were all in the same location, but we've also seen some of the other. I can just imagine what a headache that would be.
> 
> We do indeed support our local groups (chamber music society & symphony). Local theater groups, too. Terrible time to be an actor, as well.


Good girl! I was pretty sure you are an arts advocate and supporter. Yes, some ensembles have quarantined together, or have made a "pod" to be able to continue rehearsing.
A actor friend just participated in an assembled production of Winters Tale and I haven't had the heart to watch it. On a happy note, I read several weeks ago that adult film production has resumed in France.


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> I remember reading that book. It is a light read and I recall the 100 year old man has quite a few adventures. Enjoy! Thanks for mentioning what you’re reading.
> I will share, I read Trevor Noah’s Born a Crime. It is his autobiography of growing up in South Africa. He has an amazing voice.
> _Trevor Noah’s unlikely path from apartheid South Africa to the desk of The Daily Show began with a criminal act: his birth. Trevor was born to a white Swiss father and a black Xhosa mother at a time when such a union was punishable by five years in prison._


Thanks for this. Born a Crime is also on Audiobooks, read by the author! I just grabbed it.
"Noah’s virtuoso embodiment of all the characters from his childhood, and his ability to perform accents and dialects effortlessly in English, Xhosa, and Zulu, garnered the Audie Award for Best Male Narrator in 2018. Nevertheless, Noah’s devoted and uncompromising mother—as voiced by her son—steals the show."


----------



## momasaurus

Sparkletastic said:


> My bags and jewelry are my show stoppers for my outfits. Saturated colors, beautiful stones, etc.
> 
> But, I like interesting clothes as well. So that everything doesn’t compete, I choose clothing with unique and compelling lines but simple colors. Almost always one color (black, white, grey, jewel tones), I don’t like patterns unless they are very simple and elegant (tone on tone, etc.)
> 
> I can’t easily describe my style. Perhaps restrained sexy ladylike glam?  I dunno. ROFL!  I’m just me.   Same here. I used to wear more color and pattern. But I like colorful bags sooooo....
> I like that development as well. I was just thinking the other day that I love the things I love - my home, my bags and jewelry, travel - because they make me happy. I don’t have anyone to compete with or compare to so I can be exactly me. When I was younger, I used to care about others’ opinions and wanted never to make a “misstep”. Now I wouldn’t care a bit what others think about any of my kookiness. Lol!
> 
> ————
> Hey All! I’ve been awol again. This has been a really tough time. My mom is a narcissist / hypochondriac.  So, this current environment has given her fodder to keep all of us jumping and on edge.  I don’t know how my dad put up with her.
> 
> Meanwhile, my poor DS was diagnosed Covid positive a week ago. I have never felt so helpless in my life. I read tons of studies to figure out how to support him because medical staff just said go home, rest and wait. Through my reading I found a number of things he could do to try to avoid getting very ill. I think his young age, high level of fitness and perhaps a bit of the supplementation and medicating I did has helped as he is 7 days in and just suffering from fatigue - nothing else.
> 
> It’s so frustrating. He was a very vocal proponent to his friends and online about the importance of socia distancing and wearing masks. He works from home and only went out to grocery shop and to go to the gym. Yet, he contracted the virus because a selfish bonehead went to his gym with a fever.
> 
> Please be careful. And, please don’t be selfish and refuse to wear a mask, social distance or wash up. It not about “freedom”. It’s about science and it’s about taking care of each other.


ARGH. I am hoping for the very best for your son. Indeed very frustrating when he's taken so many precautions. We just can't trust other people to stay home when they are sick. I hate how this is making us all suspicious and critical of each other. but honestly people are stupid. Hang in there!


----------



## momasaurus

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve been wearing my black on black YSL camera bag non stop during this time. Mainly because I never go anywhere anymore so it’s easy to just grab and go. All my motivation to dress is out the window.
> 
> I do have one bag up for sale. But I priced it at the top of the realistic selling range because I don’t want it to go  If it sells I’ll be mad but I don’t wear it sooooo...
> 
> And, I’ve been “bad” and bought a bag. It’s a unicorn-ish purchase of a preloved bag at a crazy, ridiculously good price. I think the condition is under my threshold (I like my preloved bags to look pretty much new) but it’s not that easy to find and the price is too good. If there aren’t any issues with the leather beyond some color rubbing, I’ll keep it and send it to leather surgeons for a refresh.
> 
> It won’t be here for two week but I’ll share when it comes in.
> 
> ———-
> My stats this year are simple. Nothing in and nothing out except perhaps the bag I just ordered. I really have aggressively “curated” everything in my house down to the paper clips. There is no extra nothing in this land.  I just hate having things I don’t use hanging around for no reason.


I am filled with admiration for your streamlining!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> My bags and jewelry are my show stoppers for my outfits. Saturated colors, beautiful stones, etc.
> 
> But, I like interesting clothes as well. So that everything doesn’t compete, I choose clothing with unique and compelling lines but simple colors. Almost always one color (black, white, grey, jewel tones), I don’t like patterns unless they are very simple and elegant (tone on tone, etc.)
> 
> I can’t easily describe my style. Perhaps restrained sexy ladylike glam?  I dunno. ROFL!  I’m just me.   Same here. I used to wear more color and pattern. But I like colorful bags sooooo....
> I like that development as well. I was just thinking the other day that I love the things I love - my home, my bags and jewelry, travel - because they make me happy. I don’t have anyone to compete with or compare to so I can be exactly me. When I was younger, I used to care about others’ opinions and wanted never to make a “misstep”. Now I wouldn’t care a bit what others think about any of my kookiness. Lol!
> 
> ————
> Hey All! I’ve been awol again. This has been a really tough time. My mom is a narcissist / hypochondriac.  So, this current environment has given her fodder to keep all of us jumping and on edge.  I don’t know how my dad put up with her.
> 
> Meanwhile, my poor DS was diagnosed Covid positive a week ago. I have never felt so helpless in my life. I read tons of studies to figure out how to support him because medical staff just said go home, rest and wait. Through my reading I found a number of things he could do to try to avoid getting very ill. I think his young age, high level of fitness and perhaps a bit of the supplementation and medicating I did has helped as he is 7 days in and just suffering from fatigue - nothing else.
> 
> It’s so frustrating. He was a very vocal proponent to his friends and online about the importance of socia distancing and wearing masks. He works from home and only went out to grocery shop and to go to the gym. Yet, he contracted the virus because a selfish bonehead went to his gym with a fever.
> 
> Please be careful. And, please don’t be selfish and refuse to wear a mask, social distance or wash up. It not about “freedom”. It’s about science and it’s about taking care of each other.


Oh hon - how frightening this must be. 
I'm 'relieved' that so far he's only fatigued… 
It's just not right that someone who was being so careful was made ill by a %&$#8@! selfish JERK. 

We are thinking about you and your family - you take care of yourself too.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m so sorry. This is just the most horrible time. *Usually in sickness or trouble we can draw together*. This virus keeps us apart. Sending both you and your mom hugs.


Thank you, my friend.  

That's it exactly. With my Mom's cognition failing, the very thing I WANT to do (hold her close every day) is the one thing I CANNOT do. Makes my heart hurt.


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> Thanks for this. Born a Crime is also on Audiobooks, read by the author! I just grabbed it.
> "Noah’s virtuoso embodiment of all the characters from his childhood, and his ability to perform accents and dialects effortlessly in English, Xhosa, and Zulu, garnered the Audie Award for Best Male Narrator in 2018. Nevertheless, Noah’s devoted and uncompromising mother—as voiced by her son—steals the show."


Ooh, thanks for sharing momasaurus. That sounds fabulous! I hope you find it entertaining.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> Meanwhile, my poor DS was diagnosed Covid positive a week ago. I have never felt so helpless in my life. I read tons of studies to figure out how to support him because medical staff just said go home, rest and wait. Through my reading I found a number of things he could do to try to avoid getting very ill. I think his young age, high level of fitness and perhaps a bit of the supplementation and medicating I did has helped as he is 7 days in and just suffering from fatigue - nothing else.
> 
> It’s so frustrating. He was a very vocal proponent to his friends and online about the importance of socia distancing and wearing masks. He works from home and only went out to grocery shop and to go to the gym. Yet, he contracted the virus because a selfish bonehead went to his gym with a fever.
> 
> Please be careful. And, please don’t be selfish and refuse to wear a mask, social distance or wash up. It not about “freedom”. It’s about science and it’s about taking care of each other.


Oh, nooooooooo! I'm so sorry that your DS got sick with C-19, and all because of a    . There is absolutely no reason for this kind of selfish behavior. Makes me furious.

Yes, this is the time to NOT be selfish and self-centered, for heaven's sake! The epidemiologists call it the "three W's": Wear a mask, Wash your hands, and Watch your distance. It's not rocket science. But (some) people are behaving like two-year-olds. "I don't wanna wear a mask! I don't wanna stay home! Waaaaaaaaaaah!"

I really, truly want to think the best of people. But when I hear about your son, who did everything right, I get discouraged.

In the meantime, hang in there. He's fortunate to have you for his Mom. Sounds as though you're giving him very good advice.


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> My bags and jewelry are my show stoppers for my outfits. Saturated colors, beautiful stones, etc.
> 
> But, I like interesting clothes as well. So that everything doesn’t compete, I choose clothing with unique and compelling lines but simple colors. Almost always one color (black, white, grey, jewel tones), I don’t like patterns unless they are very simple and elegant (tone on tone, etc.)
> 
> I can’t easily describe my style. Perhaps restrained sexy ladylike glam?  I dunno. ROFL!  I’m just me.   Same here. I used to wear more color and pattern. But I like colorful bags sooooo....
> I like that development as well. I was just thinking the other day that I love the things I love - my home, my bags and jewelry, travel - because they make me happy. I don’t have anyone to compete with or compare to so I can be exactly me. When I was younger, I used to care about others’ opinions and wanted never to make a “misstep”. Now I wouldn’t care a bit what others think about any of my kookiness. Lol!
> 
> ————
> Hey All! I’ve been awol again. This has been a really tough time. My mom is a narcissist / hypochondriac.  So, this current environment has given her fodder to keep all of us jumping and on edge.  I don’t know how my dad put up with her.
> 
> Meanwhile, my poor DS was diagnosed Covid positive a week ago. I have never felt so helpless in my life. I read tons of studies to figure out how to support him because medical staff just said go home, rest and wait. Through my reading I found a number of things he could do to try to avoid getting very ill. I think his young age, high level of fitness and perhaps a bit of the supplementation and medicating I did has helped as he is 7 days in and just suffering from fatigue - nothing else.
> 
> It’s so frustrating. He was a very vocal proponent to his friends and online about the importance of socia distancing and wearing masks. He works from home and only went out to grocery shop and to go to the gym. Yet, he contracted the virus because a selfish bonehead went to his gym with a fever.
> 
> Please be careful. And, please don’t be selfish and refuse to wear a mask, social distance or wash up. It not about “freedom”. It’s about science and it’s about taking care of each other.


I am sorry to hear that your son got Covid. All the best to your son and your family. I hope his symptoms remain mild.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Of course, I didn't think of all the technical challenges your mom faces. Seeing you on the screen, or under her balcony, or the Hollywood Squares aspects of a zoom meetup. Argh! And the poor director - it's all a moving target.
> *Good old phone calls are back in style, though, aren't they?*


Yes, thank heavens for the telephone! Sometimes low-tech is best.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> My bags and jewelry are my show stoppers for my outfits. Saturated colors, beautiful stones, etc.
> 
> But, I like interesting clothes as well. So that everything doesn’t compete, I choose clothing with unique and compelling lines but simple colors. Almost always one color (black, white, grey, jewel tones), I don’t like patterns unless they are very simple and elegant (tone on tone, etc.)
> 
> I can’t easily describe my style. Perhaps restrained sexy ladylike glam?  I dunno. ROFL!  I’m just me.   Same here. I used to wear more color and pattern. But I like colorful bags sooooo....
> I like that development as well. I was just thinking the other day that I love the things I love - my home, my bags and jewelry, travel - because they make me happy. I don’t have anyone to compete with or compare to so I can be exactly me. When I was younger, I used to care about others’ opinions and wanted never to make a “misstep”. Now I wouldn’t care a bit what others think about any of my kookiness. Lol!
> 
> ————
> Hey All! I’ve been awol again. This has been a really tough time. My mom is a narcissist / hypochondriac.  So, this current environment has given her fodder to keep all of us jumping and on edge.  I don’t know how my dad put up with her.
> 
> Meanwhile, my poor DS was diagnosed Covid positive a week ago. I have never felt so helpless in my life. I read tons of studies to figure out how to support him because medical staff just said go home, rest and wait. Through my reading I found a number of things he could do to try to avoid getting very ill. I think his young age, high level of fitness and perhaps a bit of the supplementation and medicating I did has helped as he is 7 days in and just suffering from fatigue - nothing else.
> 
> It’s so frustrating. He was a very vocal proponent to his friends and online about the importance of socia distancing and wearing masks. He works from home and only went out to grocery shop and to go to the gym. Yet, he contracted the virus because a selfish bonehead went to his gym with a fever.
> 
> Please be careful. And, please don’t be selfish and refuse to wear a mask, social distance or wash up. It not about “freedom”. It’s about science and it’s about taking care of each other.


I hope your son does not get any other symptoms from it and heals quickly.


----------



## whateve

momasaurus said:


> Good girl! I was pretty sure you are an arts advocate and supporter. Yes, some ensembles have quarantined together, or have made a "pod" to be able to continue rehearsing.
> A actor friend just participated in an assembled production of Winters Tale and I haven't had the heart to watch it. On a happy note, I read several weeks ago that adult film production has resumed in France.


I also heard that bondage clubs in Germany are reopening. Most people who use those already wear masks!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> I'm very surprised that masks weren't mandated inside. Does this mean that students won't be required to wear masks when they are in their classrooms???
> 
> I hope it all goes well for your son.


Thank-you! 
They only have to wear masks in the corridors and halls. Once inside the classroom they don´t have to- that´s the new law for our province.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m so sorry you had Covid! I’ve been off the thread so I didn’t know. I’m glad to hear you’re better!!
> 
> Yes, his fatigue is insanely bad. He sleeps round the clock which I think is good as it helps his body heal.
> 
> Zinc is one of the things I have had him to take along with 3 other items. I won’t list them here because I’m not a medical professional and don’t want anyone to take my advice out of context. But, I think at this stage, many of us are having to take things into our own hands as we’re not getting good info or help on this.


I'm sorry your son is sick. I hope he continues to improve.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I also heard that bondage clubs in Germany are reopening. Most people who use those already wear masks!


That is hysterical!!!!!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

All my best wishes to your DS @Sparkletastic ! I hope he recovers quickly!


----------



## keodi

Sparkletastic said:


> My bags and jewelry are my show stoppers for my outfits. Saturated colors, beautiful stones, etc.
> 
> But, I like interesting clothes as well. So that everything doesn’t compete, I choose clothing with unique and compelling lines but simple colors. Almost always one color (black, white, grey, jewel tones), I don’t like patterns unless they are very simple and elegant (tone on tone, etc.)
> 
> I can’t easily describe my style. Perhaps restrained sexy ladylike glam?  I dunno. ROFL!  I’m just me.   Same here. I used to wear more color and pattern. But I like colorful bags sooooo....
> I like that development as well. I was just thinking the other day that I love the things I love - my home, my bags and jewelry, travel - because they make me happy. I don’t have anyone to compete with or compare to so I can be exactly me. When I was younger, I used to care about others’ opinions and wanted never to make a “misstep”. Now I wouldn’t care a bit what others think about any of my kookiness. Lol!
> 
> ————
> Hey All! I’ve been awol again. This has been a really tough time. My mom is a narcissist / hypochondriac.  So, this current environment has given her fodder to keep all of us jumping and on edge.  I don’t know how my dad put up with her.
> 
> Meanwhile, my poor DS was diagnosed Covid positive a week ago. I have never felt so helpless in my life. I read tons of studies to figure out how to support him because medical staff just said go home, rest and wait. Through my reading I found a number of things he could do to try to avoid getting very ill. I think his young age, high level of fitness and perhaps a bit of the supplementation and medicating I did has helped as he is 7 days in and just suffering from fatigue - nothing else.
> 
> It’s so frustrating. He was a very vocal proponent to his friends and online about the importance of socia distancing and wearing masks. He works from home and only went out to grocery shop and to go to the gym. Yet, he contracted the virus because a selfish bonehead went to his gym with a fever.
> 
> Please be careful. And, please don’t be selfish and refuse to wear a mask, social distance or wash up. It not about “freedom”. It’s about science and it’s about taking care of each other.



Its soo good to see you back! I'm sorry to hear about your DS, i'm wishing him a speedy recovery!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Thanks so much to everyone for the get well wishes for DS. He’s 8 days past pos test and still is just exhausted. I’m praying this is the worst it gets. It’s hard because I want to be there to hug on him and I can’t. So, one of the things I sent him was a weighted blanket. They’re supposed to be very comforting and good for promoting good sleep. He said it feels like a long distance hug. Made me tear up. This time is so awful.


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> I also heard that bondage clubs in Germany are reopening. Most people who use those already wear masks!


Um... er... sooooo.... 

A little while ago I read that in Florida, they’d mandated that bars couldn’t open but restaurants could. Evidently, a swingers bar started serving food and was allowed to open. Other bar owners were upset by the move and pointed out the kookiness of the loophole.

I just wondered how social distancing and swinging went together


----------



## Sparkletastic

I really miss my “real” clothes. Sometimes I just go in my closet and pet my bags and other cute stuff. I have to go to the dermatologist and UPS tomorrow I haven’t been out of the house in a week. I may just dress up.

I bought some cheapy sundresses to wear in the house because I was so sick of pjs, leggings and athletic wear. When this is all over they are going straight to charity. I’m already sick of them.

Because I’m more likely to die of stress or boredom right now than Covid, I have taken on a new mini challenge. I decided to do my dip powder nails at home. All of my supplies have come in and I’m going to make my first attempt this Thursday. So, now I’m addicted to nail YouTube videos!

If it works I may keep doing them myself even after Covid. I truly *hate* going to salons. If I could do everything at home - hair, waxing, nails... I would. So perhaps some good will come from this. First the nails. Then I’ll try waxing. I’ve never done fake lashes but I may give those a try too. Who knows, Mr. S. may not recognize me in a bit. 

What new self care techniques or other skills are you all learning due to the slower pace?


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I really miss my “real” clothes. Sometimes I just go in my closet and pet my bags and other cute stuff. I have to go to the dermatologist and UPS tomorrow I haven’t been out of the house in a week. I may just dress up.
> 
> I bought some cheapy sundresses to wear in the house because I was so sick of pjs, leggings and athletic wear. When this is all over they are going straight to charity. I’m already sick of them.
> 
> Because I’m more likely to die of stress or boredom right now than Covid, I have taken on a new mini challenge. I decided to do my dip powder nails at home. All of my supplies have come in and I’m going to make my first attempt this Thursday. So, now I’m addicted to nail YouTube videos!
> 
> If it works I may keep doing them myself even after Covid. I truly *hate* going to salons. If I could do everything at home - hair, waxing, nails... I would. So perhaps some good will come from this. First the nails. Then I’ll try waxing. I’ve never done fake lashes but I may give those a try too. Who knows, Mr. S. may not recognize me in a bit.
> 
> What new self care techniques or other skills are you all learning due to the slower pace?


I bought several cheap dresses from Amazon to wear around the house. I miss my real clothes too. We go for a drive about once a week. I dress up even though I'm not leaving the car. I haven't been switching bags though. My weight has been good and it is kind of frustrating that no one sees me when my clothes are fitting so well.

I had started growing out my gray about a year ago, so it is mostly grown out now. I've been swimming every day and stopped straightening it. I've started to accept my curls. For some reason, they don't bother me as much as they used to. Maybe they look better in gray. I think many people won't recognize me now that I'm completely gray.

I've cut my husband's hair 3 or 4 times already. We ordered a clipper for next time. I resisted getting the clipper, doing it with scissors all this time, because I didn't want to get roped into having to do it after lockdown is over.


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks so much to everyone for the get well wishes for DS. He’s 8 days past pos test and still is just exhausted. I’m praying this is the worst it gets. It’s hard because I want to be there to hug on him and I can’t. So, one of the things I sent him was a weighted blanket. They’re supposed to be very comforting and good for promoting good sleep. He said it feels like a long distance hug. Made me tear up. This time is so awful.


I was not able to log in tpf for 1 day due to busy day at work even if WFH.  Sorry to hear that your son got covid.  Hope he recovers fast and doesn’t get anymore symptoms. 

We’ve gone back to a stricter quarantine starting today here in the capital, to last for 2 weeks.  The medical community made its plea to the government for a time out.  Number of daily cases have jumped in the past few weeks.  Ipersonally prefer this but my heart also goes out to my countrymen who are financially drained and are even finding it hard to get by on a daily basis.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Oh, nooooooooo! I'm so sorry that your DS got sick with C-19, and all because of a    . There is absolutely no reason for this kind of selfish behavior. Makes me furious.
> 
> Yes, this is the time to NOT be selfish and self-centered, for heaven's sake! The epidemiologists call it the "three W's": Wear a mask, Wash your hands, and Watch your distance. It's not rocket science. But (some) people are behaving like two-year-olds. "I don't wanna wear a mask! I don't wanna stay home! Waaaaaaaaaaah!"
> 
> I really, truly want to think the best of people. But when I hear about your son, who did everything right, I get discouraged.
> 
> In the meantime, hang in there. He's fortunate to have you for his Mom. Sounds as though you're giving him very good advice.


I understand that people are weary of all this, that they feel they sacrificed and did their part to help and now are ready to move on. But I don't understand the people who have found it all "personally inconvenient" and/or are actively denying science.


----------



## momasaurus

whateve said:


> I also heard that bondage clubs in Germany are reopening. Most people who use those already wear masks!


hahahahaha


----------



## momasaurus

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks so much to everyone for the get well wishes for DS. He’s 8 days past pos test and still is just exhausted. I’m praying this is the worst it gets. It’s hard because I want to be there to hug on him and I can’t. So, one of the things I sent him was a weighted blanket. They’re supposed to be very comforting and good for promoting good sleep. He said it feels like a long distance hug. Made me tear up. This time is so awful.


What a great and loving gift!


----------



## momasaurus

Sparkletastic said:


> I really miss my “real” clothes. Sometimes I just go in my closet and pet my bags and other cute stuff. I have to go to the dermatologist and UPS tomorrow I haven’t been out of the house in a week. I may just dress up.
> 
> What new self care techniques or other skills are you all learning due to the slower pace?


Absolutely none, I'm sorry to say. I miss eyebrow waxing, pedicures, bodywork, and haircuts!!! All these places have re-opened, and I did get the eyebrows done a while back, but I'm just not ready to go to these places for an hour.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I went out today. Whoo Hoo! I decided to dress “nice casual” and so I finally changed purses after months. Happy yellow Miss Dior sliding chain. 


@whateve - Same on the Amazon source for the dresses. The bar was low for style, O knew I’d get sick of them by the time the US opens back up and I didn’t want to go to a mall.

Unlike you, I’m carrying an extra 10 lbs I never carry. Eek! I feel like a Teletubby.  I gained it after my surgery in Feb and haven’t gotten it off because I’m not busy moving like normal. So, even though I haven’t changed my eating and working out, I’m not burning the calories I usually do. 

I embraced my curls years ago. Yay for you for doing so! Welcome to Team Curly.  25% of the time I wear my hair wash and go with my curls. 75% I blow out. (Covid time, that’s flipped) You’ll love having the flexibility. I don’t really have grey yet so my hair coloring was highlights which I miss.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> I went out today. Whoo Hoo! I decided to dress “nice casual” and so I finally changed purses after months. Happy yellow Miss Dior sliding chain.
> View attachment 4809778
> 
> @whateve - Same on the Amazon source for the dresses. The bar was low for style, O knew I’d get sick of them by the time the US opens back up and I didn’t want to go to a mall.
> 
> Unlike you, I’m carrying an extra 10 lbs I never carry. Eek! I feel like a Teletubby.  I gained it after my surgery in Feb and haven’t gotten it off because I’m not busy moving like normal. So, even though I haven’t changed my eating and working out, I’m not burning the calories I usually do.
> 
> I embraced my curls years ago. Yay for you for doing so! Welcome to Team Curly.  25% of the time I wear my hair wash and go with my curls. 75% I blow out. (Covid time, that’s flipped) You’ll love having the flexibility. I don’t really have grey yet so my hair coloring was highlights which I miss.


I love your yellow stunner! It´s such a beautiful bag! Actually I saw one like it for sale on some selling site here in Germany... but no, unfortunately yellow is not my colour at all. The type of bag though makes me drool! 

So what am I doing at home instead of having it done? Nothing except for actually cutting the tips of my hair. I´ve been colouring my roots at home for quite a while and the last time the hairdresser did a colour job I wasn´t happy enough with it for what I paid for it...  My nails have never seen a salon...


----------



## Sparkletastic

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you!
> They only have to wear masks in the corridors and halls. Once inside the classroom they don´t have to- that´s the new law for our province.


I’m puzzled by this. Won’t everyone be breathing each other’s “exhaust” in the classroom?


----------



## Sparkletastic

cowgirlsboots said:


> I love your yellow stunner! It´s such a beautiful bag! Actually I saw one like it for sale on some selling site here in Germany... but no, unfortunately yellow is not my colour at all. The type of bag though makes me drool!
> 
> So what am I doing at home instead of having it done? Nothing except for actually cutting the tips of my hair. I´ve been colouring my roots at home for quite a while and the last time the hairdresser did a colour job I wasn´t happy enough with it for what I paid for it...  My nails have never seen a salon...


Thanks!  I love wearing citrusy colors. I just can’t usually find them.  Today, I paired the bag with a sundress in this material. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
I usually never wear patterns but the cut of the dress is flattering so it’s a happy oddball in my closet. Also, I usually don’t do matchy (yellow in dress and in bag) but it works. I think all the black, grey and white in the pattern keeps the bag from looking trite when I wear them together.

I’m scared to cut my own hair. So, I’ve kinda been doing a Cousin Itt impression most of this time.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> *I also heard that bondage clubs in Germany are reopening*. Most people who use those already wear masks!



Good to know!


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> I really miss my “real” clothes. Sometimes I just go in my closet and pet my bags and other cute stuff. I have to go to the dermatologist and UPS tomorrow I haven’t been out of the house in a week. I may just dress up.
> 
> I bought some cheapy sundresses to wear in the house because I was so sick of pjs, leggings and athletic wear. When this is all over they are going straight to charity. I’m already sick of them.
> 
> Because I’m more likely to die of stress or boredom right now than Covid, I have taken on a new mini challenge. I decided to do my dip powder nails at home. All of my supplies have come in and I’m going to make my first attempt this Thursday. So, now I’m addicted to nail YouTube videos!
> 
> If it works I may keep doing them myself even after Covid. I truly *hate* going to salons. If I could do everything at home - hair, waxing, nails... I would. So perhaps some good will come from this. First the nails. Then I’ll try waxing. I’ve never done fake lashes but I may give those a try too. Who knows, Mr. S. may not recognize me in a bit.
> 
> What new self care techniques or other skills are you all learning due to the slower pace?



Coming to you today through the ether dressed in real clothes. 

I have been going through my wardrobe (another huge bag of unwanted things will be going charity Thursday). The side-effect is that I'm finding some 'real' but comfy clothes that I'd forgotten about. 

I don't have a Clarisonic-type contraption but I have 2 little wooden-handled cleansing brushes from the Body Shop. The reason I have 2 is because I thought I'd lost 1 and bought another. Then I found the first. Anyway, now and again, I use those, gently massaging with a sulphate-free foaming cleaner and I find it better than either a chemical or granular exfoliant. I use one on each cheek. After use I thoroughly clean the brushes and try to towel dry as much as possible. 

You have reminded me to wash my hair tomorrow!


----------



## papertiger

My Gucci 1955 came today, along with 4 ltd ed boxes and bags my SA sent me for storage. She also send me suit covers and lots of pouches.

Here is my multicolour, velvet, crazy baby.

I would say the red glows slightly more on the pink side in the photos. IRL, it's bright cherry red.

Of course I had to go through most of my scarves to see if anything worked well. So far I think the very green New Bond Street opening H Jardin Anglaise, Jungle Love Rainbow in green and navy and a Gucci navy/red/muted cyan blue works. 

They had the exact matching scarf, that I probably would have bought, but since Gucci added £110 extra in a couple of months during Covid for the same seasonal bag. So I thought I'll only buy it if I can get it at an outlet price - not like I'm stuck for a scarf or two in the meantime.


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> My Gucci 1955 came today, along with 4 ltd ed boxes and bags my SA sent me for storage. She also send me suit covers and lots of pouches.
> 
> Here is my multicolour, velvet, crazy baby.
> 
> I would say the red glows slightly more on the pink side in the photos. IRL, it's bright cherry red.
> 
> Of course I had to go through most of my scarves to see if anything worked well. So far I think the very green New Bond Street opening H Jardin Anglaise, Jungle Love Rainbow in green and navy and a Gucci navy/red/muted cyan blue works.
> 
> They had the exact matching scarf, that I probably would have bought, but since Gucci added £110 extra in a couple of months during Covid for the same seasonal bag. So I thought I'll only buy it if I can get it at an outlet price - not like I'm stuck for a scarf or two in the meantime.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809854
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809855


omg - I die! ❤️❤️❤️
what a glorious color!


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> omg - I die! ❤❤❤
> what a glorious color!



Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> My Gucci 1955 came today, along with 4 ltd ed boxes and bags my SA sent me for storage. She also send me suit covers and lots of pouches.
> 
> Here is my multicolour, velvet, crazy baby.
> 
> I would say the red glows slightly more on the pink side in the photos. IRL, it's bright cherry red.
> 
> Of course I had to go through most of my scarves to see if anything worked well. So far I think the very green New Bond Street opening H Jardin Anglaise, Jungle Love Rainbow in green and navy and a Gucci navy/red/muted cyan blue works.
> 
> They had the exact matching scarf, that I probably would have bought, but since Gucci added £110 extra in a couple of months during Covid for the same seasonal bag. So I thought I'll only buy it if I can get it at an outlet price - not like I'm stuck for a scarf or two in the meantime.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809854
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809855


So beautiful!


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> So beautiful!


----------



## msd_bags

papertiger said:


> My Gucci 1955 came today, along with 4 ltd ed boxes and bags my SA sent me for storage. She also send me suit covers and lots of pouches.
> 
> Here is my multicolour, velvet, crazy baby.
> 
> I would say the red glows slightly more on the pink side in the photos. IRL, it's bright cherry red.
> 
> Of course I had to go through most of my scarves to see if anything worked well. So far I think the very green New Bond Street opening H Jardin Anglaise, Jungle Love Rainbow in green and navy and a Gucci navy/red/muted cyan blue works.
> 
> They had the exact matching scarf, that I probably would have bought, but since Gucci added £110 extra in a couple of months during Covid for the same seasonal bag. So I thought I'll only buy it if I can get it at an outlet price - not like I'm stuck for a scarf or two in the meantime.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809854
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809855


She’s one gorgeous lady!


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> My Gucci 1955 came today, along with 4 ltd ed boxes and bags my SA sent me for storage. She also send me suit covers and lots of pouches.
> 
> Here is my multicolour, velvet, crazy baby.
> 
> I would say the red glows slightly more on the pink side in the photos. IRL, it's bright cherry red.
> 
> Of course I had to go through most of my scarves to see if anything worked well. So far I think the very green New Bond Street opening H Jardin Anglaise, Jungle Love Rainbow in green and navy and a Gucci navy/red/muted cyan blue works.
> 
> They had the exact matching scarf, that I probably would have bought, but since Gucci added £110 extra in a couple of months during Covid for the same seasonal bag. So I thought I'll only buy it if I can get it at an outlet price - not like I'm stuck for a scarf or two in the meantime.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809854
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809855


That's gorgeous! I bet it is soft too.


----------



## jblended

Stunning Gucci!


----------



## Kimbashop

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks so much to everyone for the get well wishes for DS. He’s 8 days past pos test and still is just exhausted. I’m praying this is the worst it gets. It’s hard because I want to be there to hug on him and I can’t. So, one of the things I sent him was a weighted blanket. They’re supposed to be very comforting and good for promoting good sleep. He said it feels like a long distance hug. Made me tear up. This time is so awful.


I’m so sorry to hear about this. That must be very hard for both of you. I hope he recovers soon.


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> My Gucci 1955 came today, along with 4 ltd ed boxes and bags my SA sent me for storage. She also send me suit covers and lots of pouches.
> 
> Here is my multicolour, velvet, crazy baby.
> 
> I would say the red glows slightly more on the pink side in the photos. IRL, it's bright cherry red.
> 
> Of course I had to go through most of my scarves to see if anything worked well. So far I think the very green New Bond Street opening H Jardin Anglaise, Jungle Love Rainbow in green and navy and a Gucci navy/red/muted cyan blue works.
> 
> They had the exact matching scarf, that I probably would have bought, but since Gucci added £110 extra in a couple of months during Covid for the same seasonal bag. So I thought I'll only buy it if I can get it at an outlet price - not like I'm stuck for a scarf or two in the meantime.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809854
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809855


Yay, doing a happy dance to celebrate the arrival of your Gucci 1955!


----------



## Kimbashop

Sparkletastic said:


> I really miss my “real” clothes. Sometimes I just go in my closet and pet my bags and other cute stuff. I have to go to the dermatologist and UPS tomorrow I haven’t been out of the house in a week. I may just dress up.
> 
> I bought some cheapy sundresses to wear in the house because I was so sick of pjs, leggings and athletic wear. When this is all over they are going straight to charity. I’m already sick of them.
> 
> Because I’m more likely to die of stress or boredom right now than Covid, I have taken on a new mini challenge. I decided to do my dip powder nails at home. All of my supplies have come in and I’m going to make my first attempt this Thursday. So, now I’m addicted to nail YouTube videos!
> 
> If it works I may keep doing them myself even after Covid. I truly *hate* going to salons. If I could do everything at home - hair, waxing, nails... I would. So perhaps some good will come from this. First the nails. Then I’ll try waxing. I’ve never done fake lashes but I may give those a try too. Who knows, Mr. S. may not recognize me in a bit.
> 
> What new self care techniques or other skills are you all learning due to the slower pace?


I’ve been cutting my boys’ hair since they were little but have never cut my own except for my bangs. I started watching videos during COVID. and have now given myself three haircuts. With layers! Even in the back! And it looks even! I do miss going to salon but it has been fun learning how to cut my own hair.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks!  I love wearing citrusy colors. I just can’t usually find them.  Today, I paired the bag with a sundress in this material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809836
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually never wear patterns but the cut of the dress is flattering so it’s a happy oddball in my closet. Also, I usually don’t do matchy (yellow in dress and in bag) but it works. I think all the black, grey and white in the pattern keeps the bag from looking trite when I wear them together.
> 
> I’m scared to cut my own hair. So, I’ve kinda been doing a Cousin Itt impression most of this time.
> 
> View attachment 4809839


I love this combination!


----------



## Kimbashop

papertiger said:


> My Gucci 1955 came today, along with 4 ltd ed boxes and bags my SA sent me for storage. She also send me suit covers and lots of pouches.
> 
> Here is my multicolour, velvet, crazy baby.
> 
> I would say the red glows slightly more on the pink side in the photos. IRL, it's bright cherry red.
> 
> Of course I had to go through most of my scarves to see if anything worked well. So far I think the very green New Bond Street opening H Jardin Anglaise, Jungle Love Rainbow in green and navy and a Gucci navy/red/muted cyan blue works.
> 
> They had the exact matching scarf, that I probably would have bought, but since Gucci added £110 extra in a couple of months during Covid for the same seasonal bag. So I thought I'll only buy it if I can get it at an outlet price - not like I'm stuck for a scarf or two in the meantime.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809854
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809855


Such fun!  I can imagine all the wardrobe pairings and places you two will go together.


----------



## jblended

msd_bags said:


> We’ve gone back to a stricter quarantine starting today here in the capital, to last for 2 weeks.  The medical community made its plea to the government for a time out.  Number of daily cases have jumped in the past few weeks.  Ipersonally prefer this but my heart also goes out to my countrymen who are financially drained and are even finding it hard to get by on a daily basis.


For some random reason, I always assumed you were in the Philippines (which, tangentially, is a country I have a deep love and respect for. Never have I seen people with such a positive attitude towards life and hold such deep sense of self-respect, and respect for others, whether in the provinces or the capital. I just adore everything about it)...anyway, I might be totally wrong, but if you are there, then I'm shocked you're back in quarantine. I had heard from friends last month that it was completely under control. It's horrible that cases have spiked again so quickly! 

I'm getting covid fatigue. I really miss feeling safe doing normal things, like just walking out my front door. Every time I see a neighbour without a mask, I rage inside at the chances that they may infect someone vulnerable! 

Sorry, just thinking out loud.


----------



## papertiger

jblended said:


> Stunning Gucci!





msd_bags said:


> She’s one gorgeous lady!





whateve said:


> That's gorgeous! I bet it is soft too.




Thank you so much everyone


----------



## msd_bags

jblended said:


> For some random reason, I always assumed you were in the Philippines (which, tangentially, is a country I have a deep love and respect for. Never have I seen people with such a positive attitude towards life and hold such deep sense of self-respect, and respect for others, whether in the provinces or the capital. I just adore everything about it)...anyway, I might be totally wrong, but if you are there, then I'm shocked you're back in quarantine. I had heard from friends last month that it was completely under control. It's horrible that cases have spiked again so quickly!
> 
> I'm getting covid fatigue. I really miss feeling safe doing normal things, like just walking out my front door. Every time I see a neighbour without a mask, I rage inside at the chances that they may infect someone vulnerable!
> 
> Sorry, just thinking out loud.


Yes, I'm in the Philippines.  And thanks for your beautiful words about the people here.  We're known for being resilient. 

In the capital where I am in, we've not been out of quarantine really, though we had been downgraded to a general level (from enhanced level) sometime in June or July.  But then, that caused the resurgence of cases especially in the capital as the economy opened and more people went out.  So the medical community was getting overwhelmed and that caused them to ask for a timeout, even for 2 weeks only.  The government listened.  So we are back to Modified Enhanced Community Quarantine (MECQ) until August 18.  Personally, I am for this, and for an even stricter ECQ, however, I think this is not sustainable for our economy.  The government really has to do a great balancing act.

I also cannot wait for this pandemic to be under control.  The WFH arrangement is one thing I have liked during this time, but I do miss a lot of other things.  And I am with you in feeling rage when I see people not observing simple safety precautions.


----------



## msd_bags

Kimbashop said:


> I’ve been cutting my boys’ hair since they were little but have never cut my own except for my bangs. I started watching videos during COVID. and have now given myself three haircuts. With layers! Even in the back! And it looks even! I do miss going to salon but it has been fun learning how to cut my own hair.


I think my hair has 1-2 months to go before it will need a haircut.  Maybe I should take this time to learn how to do it by myself.


----------



## papertiger

Kimbashop said:


> Such fun!  I can imagine all the wardrobe pairings and places you two will go together.





More bags said:


> Yay, doing a happy dance to celebrate the arrival of your Gucci 1955!



Thank you, dancing around my office between online meetings and checking out my wardrobe 

Even before I bought it I was asking SAs to try it the display model on too so I could see what it looked like with a plain suit. It can 'go' crazy, but it's just gorgeous as a serious pop. 

I know it will get a bit grubby eventually but having a vintage velour and python Italian bag in bright pink that still looks fantastic made me less cautious.  

My one ? is rain. I am probably going to treat this as though it were shiny croc and take no chances.


----------



## jblended

papertiger said:


> but it's just gorgeous as a serious pop.


And what a pop it is! 


papertiger said:


> I know it will get a bit grubby eventually ....My one ? is rain. I am probably going to treat this as though it were shiny croc and take no chances.


I think Collonil has a protection spray for velvet. I'm sure I saw it when I was ordering my can of waterstop. Or it was Scotchguard spray that could be used. Take no chances, but if a little spray helps it last longer, then all the better.


----------



## jblended

msd_bags said:


> Yes, I'm in the Philippines.  And thanks for your beautiful words about the people here.  We're known for being resilient.
> 
> In the capital where I am in, we've not been out of quarantine really, though we had been downgraded to a general level (from enhanced level) sometime in June or July.  But then, that caused the resurgence of cases especially in the capital as the economy opened and more people went out.  So the medical community was getting overwhelmed and that caused them to ask for a timeout, even for 2 weeks only.  The government listened.  So we are back to Modified Enhanced Community Quarantine (MECQ) until August 18.  Personally, I am for this, and for an even stricter ECQ, however, I think this is not sustainable for our economy.  The government really has to do a great balancing act.
> 
> I also cannot wait for this pandemic to be under control.  The WFH arrangement is one thing I have liked during this time, but I do miss a lot of other things.  And I am with you in feeling rage when I see people not observing simple safety precautions.


Ahh! I don't want to derail the thread but I honestly could not speak more highly of my Kabayan if I tried. We lived there when I was young- maybe 6 years old or so?- and I have nothing but fond memories of the simple life in the province. I could not tell you exactly where we were, it was soooo long ago, but I'll never forget feeling welcomed in everyone's home and the general joy and simple pleasure I felt there. I remember that I ate a ton of Ube! There was a jelly-like 3 colour dessert that I had all the time, but I can't remember the name. It would be purple, white and orange- layered so you could see each colour seperately. I wish I could remember the name but I just know that I asked for it every day- I think as a kid I just loved the different colours, ha ha!
Then I was fortunate to work alongside many in both Glasgow and Dubai where there were large Filipino communities and I fell in love with the people and the attitude all over again. Always singing, always helpful, always professional. Not just resilient but absolutely joyous even amidst hardship. Amazing all around.
So sorry to ramble on, I hope you don't mind, I just have such happy memories flooding back to me now!  

I really hope for everyone's sake that the numbers start decreasing. We all need some respite from this horrid virus.


----------



## papertiger

jblended said:


> And what a pop it is!
> 
> I think Collonil has a protection spray for velvet. I'm sure I saw it when I was ordering my can of waterstop. Or it was Scotchguard spray that could be used. Take no chances, but if a little spray helps it last longer, then all the better.



  Thank you.

I wish for one entire, clear, day to play and style ha ha. DH is working 24/7 and so has a hotel for work. Maybe tomorrow, when I only have one webinar at 6pm GMT and it's going to be almost too hot to go out (for me). 

I have some Scotchguard that I use for suede and nubuck. I think that's too specialist, I may have to look for something specifically for silk/silk mix.  I'll have to do some research but thank you.


----------



## papertiger

msd_bags said:


> I think my hair has 1-2 months to go before it will need a haircut.  Maybe I should take this time to learn how to do it by myself.



Easier if you have a Brillo pad like mine, much harder if you have smooth, straight hair.


----------



## MrsGAM

Kimbashop said:


> I’ve been cutting my boys’ hair since they were little but have never cut my own except for my bangs. I started watching videos during COVID. and have now given myself three haircuts. With layers! Even in the back! And it looks even! I do miss going to salon but it has been fun learning how to cut my own hair.


Nice! I was contemplating cutting my own hair, but I really do need layers so it doesn't pouf out at the end. I need links to those videos!


----------



## jblended

papertiger said:


> Easier if you have a Brillo pad like mine, much harder if you have smooth, straight hair.


 Brillo pad!
I have 3c curls and you could not pay me to try and cut it myself. 
When it's good, it's sooo good, but when it's bad...well, I can freely admit that I have shaved my head entirely when i just couldn't deal!  Much simpler than just cutting off an inch or two  
My boss at the time nearly had a heart attack when I came in after my lunch break entirely bald!


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> My Gucci 1955 came today, along with 4 ltd ed boxes and bags my SA sent me for storage. She also send me suit covers and lots of pouches.
> 
> Here is my multicolour, velvet, crazy baby.
> 
> I would say the red glows slightly more on the pink side in the photos. IRL, it's bright cherry red.
> 
> Of course I had to go through most of my scarves to see if anything worked well. So far I think the very green New Bond Street opening H Jardin Anglaise, Jungle Love Rainbow in green and navy and a Gucci navy/red/muted cyan blue works.
> 
> They had the exact matching scarf, that I probably would have bought, but since Gucci added £110 extra in a couple of months during Covid for the same seasonal bag. So I thought I'll only buy it if I can get it at an outlet price - not like I'm stuck for a scarf or two in the meantime.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809854
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809855


This is fabulous. I love the blue!


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> This is fabulous. I love the blue!



Thank you XXX!


----------



## Kimbashop

MrsGAM said:


> Nice! I was contemplating cutting my own hair, but I really do need layers so it doesn't pouf out at the end. I need links to those videos!


I will try to find the ones I used. I know that I did a kind of mashup of what I thought looked like "best practices" for cutting hair. It is not too hard once you learn a few techniques. Hair is much easier if you divide it into sections first and just deal with one clump at a time.


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> Coming to you today through the ether dressed in real clothes.
> 
> I have been going through my wardrobe (another huge bag of unwanted things will be going charity Thursday). The side-effect is that I'm finding some 'real' but comfy clothes that I'd forgotten about.
> 
> I don't have a Clarisonic-type contraption but I have 2 little wooden-handled cleansing brushes from the Body Shop. The reason I have 2 is because I thought I'd lost 1 and bought another. Then I found the first. Anyway, now and again, I use those, gently massaging with a sulphate-free foaming cleaner and I find it better than either a chemical or granular exfoliant. I use one on each cheek. After use I thoroughly clean the brushes and try to towel dry as much as possible.
> 
> You have reminded me to wash my hair tomorrow!


I need to do more skin care. I have Teflon skin. It always looks great with zero effort so I’ve gotten spoiled. I keep waiting for the day it goes cuckoo and keep praying it won’t. I just started moisturizing every night due to peer pressure.   Baby steps.


papertiger said:


> My Gucci 1955 came today, along with 4 ltd ed boxes and bags my SA sent me for storage. She also send me suit covers and lots of pouches.
> 
> Here is my multicolour, velvet, crazy baby.
> 
> I would say the red glows slightly more on the pink side in the photos. IRL, it's bright cherry red.
> 
> Of course I had to go through most of my scarves to see if anything worked well. So far I think the very green New Bond Street opening H Jardin Anglaise, Jungle Love Rainbow in green and navy and a Gucci navy/red/muted cyan blue works.
> 
> They had the exact matching scarf, that I probably would have bought, but since Gucci added £110 extra in a couple of months during Covid for the same seasonal bag. So I thought I'll only buy it if I can get it at an outlet price - not like I'm stuck for a scarf or two in the meantime.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809854
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809855


Congrats!!!!!  What a happy bag for this time.


Kimbashop said:


> I’ve been cutting my boys’ hair since they were little but have never cut my own except for my bangs. I started watching videos during COVID. and have now given myself three haircuts. With layers! Even in the back! And it looks even! I do miss going to salon but it has been fun learning how to cut my own hair.


OMG! You get the prizes for bravery and achievements under pressure. I will stay Cousin Itt vs. risking my own haircuts. A girl has to know her limits. LOL!


jblended said:


> For some random reason, I always assumed you were in the Philippines (which, tangentially, is a country I have a deep love and respect for. Never have I seen people with such a positive attitude towards life and hold such deep sense of self-respect, and respect for others, whether in the provinces or the capital. I just adore everything about it)...anyway, I might be totally wrong, but if you are there, then I'm shocked you're back in quarantine. I had heard from friends last month that it was completely under control. It's horrible that cases have spiked again so quickly!
> 
> I'm getting covid fatigue. I really miss feeling safe doing normal things, like just walking out my front door. Every time I see a neighbour without a mask, I rage inside at the chances that they may infect someone vulnerable!
> 
> Sorry, just thinking out loud.


Covid Fatigue... I think I have a nearly terminal case. I’m so ticked at how ridiculously bad my country (US) and many of my fellow citizens have handled the outbreak.  Other countries are on the mend. We’re the lagging idiots. Argh!!!


papertiger said:


> Thank you, dancing around my office between online meetings and checking out my wardrobe
> 
> Even before I bought it I was asking SAs to try it the display model on too so I could see what it looked like with a plain suit. It can 'go' crazy, but it's just gorgeous as a serious pop.
> 
> I know it will get a bit grubby eventually but having a vintage velour and python Italian bag in bright pink that still looks fantastic made me less cautious.
> 
> My one ? is rain. I am probably going to treat this as though it were shiny croc and take no chances.


The good thing is the colors are medium to dark so it should look beautiful for years to come.


jblended said:


> Brillo pad!
> I have 3c curls and you could not pay me to try and cut it myself.
> When it's good, it's sooo good, but when it's bad...well, I can freely admit that I have shaved my head entirely when i just couldn't deal!  Much simpler than just cutting off an inch or two
> My boss at the time nearly had a heart attack when I came in after my lunch break entirely bald!


Yay! Curly girl hair talk!  I’m 2c and “scrunch” to get the tighter ringlets of 3a or blow out and curl to mimic a 2A.

In high school, I would have cut off my arm to have straighter hair. Funny how times change because now I love my hair. I think it’s wonderful that there are so many pretty styles and supportive products for whatever sprouts on our head now - straight, curly, kinky, black, red, blonde, grey, short, long... anyone’s hair can be gorgeous with relatively little effort.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I feel like a little kid before Christmas. I have a bag AND some Star Trek memorabilia showing up on Friday.   I’m not sure which I’m more excited by.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’ve been away for a bit so I’m not sure what games we’re playing on the thread. But, I need some communal fun.

Many of us can’t go out much so how about a game that we can play indoors?

For the month of August, do bag inspection, maintenance, cleaning and repair. Share pics of your bag in the best condition along with the bags in need of TLC (anything from clearing clutter to full repair jobs) before and after.

Along the way we can share any tips / tricks we have for bag maintenance and care.

At the end of the month we can talk about the best transformations and best tips. 
Whatcha think?


----------



## Kimbashop

Sparkletastic said:


> Yay! Curly girl hair talk!  I’m 2c and “scrunch” to get the tighter ringlets of 3a or blow out and curl to mimic a 2A.
> 
> In high school, I would have cut off my arm to have straighter hair. Funny how times change because now I love my hair. I think it’s wonderful that there are so many pretty styles and supportive products for whatever sprouts on our head now - straight, curly, kinky, black, red, blonde, grey, short, long... anyone’s hair can be gorgeous with relatively little effort.


I am a curly girl method devotee! I’m a 2c/3a.


----------



## jblended

Saying goodbye for a bit. 
Stay safe, enjoy each day, thank you all so much for being great company and I look forward to catching up on here soon! 



Spoiler



I mentioned earlier that I would be put under a new treatment plan that my covid doctor had worked out for me. Well, as lockdown talk increased, I was advised to rush home before borders closed and could not start the new plan. However, they did send the plans to my usual medical team at home, so I'll be starting now! 
I just got home and it kind of sucks that I'm going back to hospital but, this time my cats can stay home with my mum so I have no guilt around that, lol. And if this works, it will prolong my life expectancy.
As much as I try to take my situation in stride and laugh at it all, I would love to live past 40 (and that's only 3 years away... and with covid having robbed me of 1 full year already, I really want to have a chance to enjoy some more of my life)...
We'll see how everything goes. I'm a little nervous and a lot excited. 
Edit: sorry, that came out a lot heavier than I intended! Yikes!


----------



## msd_bags

jblended said:


> Ahh! I don't want to derail the thread but I honestly could not speak more highly of my Kabayan if I tried. We lived there when I was young- maybe 6 years old or so?- and I have nothing but fond memories of the simple life in the province. I could not tell you exactly where we were, it was soooo long ago, but I'll never forget feeling welcomed in everyone's home and the general joy and simple pleasure I felt there. I remember that I ate a ton of Ube! There was a jelly-like 3 colour dessert that I had all the time, but I can't remember the name. It would be purple, white and orange- layered so you could see each colour seperately. I wish I could remember the name but I just know that I asked for it every day- I think as a kid I just loved the different colours, ha ha!
> Then I was fortunate to work alongside many in both Glasgow and Dubai where there were large Filipino communities and I fell in love with the people and the attitude all over again. Always singing, always helpful, always professional. Not just resilient but absolutely joyous even amidst hardship. Amazing all around.
> So sorry to ramble on, I hope you don't mind, I just have such happy memories flooding back to me now!
> 
> I really hope for everyone's sake that the numbers start decreasing. We all need some respite from this horrid virus.


It's heartwarming to hear about your high regard for my "kababayan".  I think the dessert you're talking about is called "sapin-sapin".  (We're fond of double words here.)  "Sapin" translates as "sheet".  So "sapin-sapin" means layers of those - sheets and sheets.  I love this rice based dessert too!

And, I read in your later post about your new treatment.  I hope and pray that this works out for you.  We want to hear back from you!  Stay strong!! 



papertiger said:


> Easier if you have a Brillo pad like mine, much harder if you have smooth, straight hair.


My hair is frizzy and I normally go for keratin treatment to smooth it out.  That's what I miss now!


----------



## Sparkletastic

jblended said:


> Saying goodbye for a bit.
> Stay safe, enjoy each day, thank you all so much for being great company and I look forward to catching up on here soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned earlier that I would be put under a new treatment plan that my covid doctor had worked out for me. Well, as lockdown talk increased, I was advised to rush home before borders closed and could not start the new plan. However, they did send the plans to my usual medical team at home, so I'll be starting now!
> I just got home and it kind of sucks that I'm going back to hospital but, this time my cats can stay home with my mum so I have no guilt around that, lol. And if this works, it will prolong my life expectancy.
> As much as I try to take my situation in stride and laugh at it all, I would love to live past 40 (and that's only 3 years away... and with covid having robbed me of 1 full year already, I really want to have a chance to enjoy some more of my life)...
> We'll see how everything goes. I'm a little nervous and a lot excited.
> Edit: sorry, that came out a lot heavier than I intended! Yikes!


You will be missed but know you are loved. We will be sending prayers, good energies and hugs your way.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> Saying goodbye for a bit.
> Stay safe, enjoy each day, thank you all so much for being great company and I look forward to catching up on here soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned earlier that I would be put under a new treatment plan that my covid doctor had worked out for me. Well, as lockdown talk increased, I was advised to rush home before borders closed and could not start the new plan. However, they did send the plans to my usual medical team at home, so I'll be starting now!
> I just got home and it kind of sucks that I'm going back to hospital but, this time my cats can stay home with my mum so I have no guilt around that, lol. And if this works, it will prolong my life expectancy.
> As much as I try to take my situation in stride and laugh at it all, I would love to live past 40 (and that's only 3 years away... and with covid having robbed me of 1 full year already, I really want to have a chance to enjoy some more of my life)...
> We'll see how everything goes. I'm a little nervous and a lot excited.
> Edit: sorry, that came out a lot heavier than I intended! Yikes!


Good luck! We'll miss you. I'm hoping all the best for you. Please come back as soon as you can.


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> Saying goodbye for a bit.
> Stay safe, enjoy each day, thank you all so much for being great company and I look forward to catching up on here soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned earlier that I would be put under a new treatment plan that my covid doctor had worked out for me. Well, as lockdown talk increased, I was advised to rush home before borders closed and could not start the new plan. However, they did send the plans to my usual medical team at home, so I'll be starting now!
> I just got home and it kind of sucks that I'm going back to hospital but, this time my cats can stay home with my mum so I have no guilt around that, lol. And if this works, it will prolong my life expectancy.
> As much as I try to take my situation in stride and laugh at it all, I would love to live past 40 (and that's only 3 years away... and with covid having robbed me of 1 full year already, I really want to have a chance to enjoy some more of my life)...
> We'll see how everything goes. I'm a little nervous and a lot excited.
> Edit: sorry, that came out a lot heavier than I intended! Yikes!



Dear jblended, you’ve been through so much in the past year! I know you are strong and resilient. I will miss your positive voice and look forward to giving you a virtual hug upon your return! Wishing you well.


----------



## Cookiefiend

jblended said:


> Saying goodbye for a bit.
> Stay safe, enjoy each day, thank you all so much for being great company and I look forward to catching up on here soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned earlier that I would be put under a new treatment plan that my covid doctor had worked out for me. Well, as lockdown talk increased, I was advised to rush home before borders closed and could not start the new plan. However, they did send the plans to my usual medical team at home, so I'll be starting now!
> I just got home and it kind of sucks that I'm going back to hospital but, this time my cats can stay home with my mum so I have no guilt around that, lol. And if this works, it will prolong my life expectancy.
> As much as I try to take my situation in stride and laugh at it all, I would love to live past 40 (and that's only 3 years away... and with covid having robbed me of 1 full year already, I really want to have a chance to enjoy some more of my life)...
> We'll see how everything goes. I'm a little nervous and a lot excited.
> Edit: sorry, that came out a lot heavier than I intended! Yikes!


Be well sweetheart. ❤️


----------



## momasaurus

jblended said:


> Saying goodbye for a bit.
> Stay safe, enjoy each day, thank you all so much for being great company and I look forward to catching up on here soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned earlier that I would be put under a new treatment plan that my covid doctor had worked out for me. Well, as lockdown talk increased, I was advised to rush home before borders closed and could not start the new plan. However, they did send the plans to my usual medical team at home, so I'll be starting now!
> I just got home and it kind of sucks that I'm going back to hospital but, this time my cats can stay home with my mum so I have no guilt around that, lol. And if this works, it will prolong my life expectancy.
> As much as I try to take my situation in stride and laugh at it all, I would love to live past 40 (and that's only 3 years away... and with covid having robbed me of 1 full year already, I really want to have a chance to enjoy some more of my life)...
> We'll see how everything goes. I'm a little nervous and a lot excited.
> Edit: sorry, that came out a lot heavier than I intended! Yikes!


Hugs, healing thoughts, and good energy coming your way! Thank you for all you contribute here.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> My Gucci 1955 came today, along with 4 ltd ed boxes and bags my SA sent me for storage. She also send me suit covers and lots of pouches.
> 
> Here is my multicolour, velvet, crazy baby.
> 
> I would say the red glows slightly more on the pink side in the photos. IRL, it's bright cherry red.
> 
> Of course I had to go through most of my scarves to see if anything worked well. So far I think the very green New Bond Street opening H Jardin Anglaise, Jungle Love Rainbow in green and navy and a Gucci navy/red/muted cyan blue works.
> 
> They had the exact matching scarf, that I probably would have bought, but since Gucci added £110 extra in a couple of months during Covid for the same seasonal bag. So I thought I'll only buy it if I can get it at an outlet price - not like I'm stuck for a scarf or two in the meantime.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809854
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809855


My screen just lit up like a Christmas tree! Congratulations. A delicious new addition to your collection. Have fun playing with scarves to match.


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> Saying goodbye for a bit.
> Stay safe, enjoy each day, thank you all so much for being great company and I look forward to catching up on here soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned earlier that I would be put under a new treatment plan that my covid doctor had worked out for me. Well, as lockdown talk increased, I was advised to rush home before borders closed and could not start the new plan. However, they did send the plans to my usual medical team at home, so I'll be starting now!
> I just got home and it kind of sucks that I'm going back to hospital but, this time my cats can stay home with my mum so I have no guilt around that, lol. And if this works, it will prolong my life expectancy.
> As much as I try to take my situation in stride and laugh at it all, I would love to live past 40 (and that's only 3 years away... and with covid having robbed me of 1 full year already, I really want to have a chance to enjoy some more of my life)...
> We'll see how everything goes. I'm a little nervous and a lot excited.
> Edit: sorry, that came out a lot heavier than I intended! Yikes!


Keeping you tucked in my heart, @jblended . I hope it is a great success, and that you will be reunited soon with your mum & your cats.


----------



## keodi

Sparkletastic said:


> I really miss my “real” clothes. Sometimes I just go in my closet and pet my bags and other cute stuff. I have to go to the dermatologist and UPS tomorrow I haven’t been out of the house in a week. I may just dress up.
> 
> I bought some cheapy sundresses to wear in the house because I was so sick of pjs, leggings and athletic wear. When this is all over they are going straight to charity. I’m already sick of them.
> 
> Because I’m more likely to die of stress or boredom right now than Covid, I have taken on a new mini challenge. I decided to do my dip powder nails at home. All of my supplies have come in and I’m going to make my first attempt this Thursday. So, now I’m addicted to nail YouTube videos!
> 
> If it works I may keep doing them myself even after Covid. I truly *hate* going to salons. If I could do everything at home - hair, waxing, nails... I would. So perhaps some good will come from this. First the nails. Then I’ll try waxing. I’ve never done fake lashes but I may give those a try too. Who knows, Mr. S. may not recognize me in a bit.
> 
> *What new self care techniques or other skills are you all learning due to the slower pace?*


hair salon services: Cut, color and relax, honestly i doubt my hair dresser will be seeing me once this get control here in the US (well at this point, i'm beginning to feel lie it won't). 


momasaurus said:


> I understand that people are weary of all this, that they feel they sacrificed and did their part to help and now are ready to move on. But I don't understand the people who have found it all "personally inconvenient" and/or are actively denying science.


I agree with all of this!


Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks!  I love wearing citrusy colors. I just can’t usually find them.  Today, I paired the bag with a sundress in this material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809836
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually never wear patterns but the cut of the dress is flattering so it’s a happy oddball in my closet. Also, I usually don’t do matchy (yellow in dress and in bag) but it works. I think all the black, grey and white in the pattern keeps the bag from looking trite when I wear them together.
> 
> I’m scared to cut my own hair. So, I’ve kinda been doing a Cousin Itt impression most of this time.
> 
> View attachment 4809839


Lol!


papertiger said:


> My Gucci 1955 came today, along with 4 ltd ed boxes and bags my SA sent me for storage. She also send me suit covers and lots of pouches.
> 
> Here is my multicolour, velvet, crazy baby.
> 
> I would say the red glows slightly more on the pink side in the photos. IRL, it's bright cherry red.
> 
> Of course I had to go through most of my scarves to see if anything worked well. So far I think the very green New Bond Street opening H Jardin Anglaise, Jungle Love Rainbow in green and navy and a Gucci navy/red/muted cyan blue works.
> 
> They had the exact matching scarf, that I probably would have bought, but since Gucci added £110 extra in a couple of months during Covid for the same seasonal bag. So I thought I'll only buy it if I can get it at an outlet price - not like I'm stuck for a scarf or two in the meantime.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809854
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809855


Wow! she's fabulous! 


jblended said:


> Saying goodbye for a bit.
> Stay safe, enjoy each day, thank you all so much for being great company and I look forward to catching up on here soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned earlier that I would be put under a new treatment plan that my covid doctor had worked out for me. Well, as lockdown talk increased, I was advised to rush home before borders closed and could not start the new plan. However, they did send the plans to my usual medical team at home, so I'll be starting now!
> I just got home and it kind of sucks that I'm going back to hospital but, this time my cats can stay home with my mum so I have no guilt around that, lol. And if this works, it will prolong my life expectancy.
> As much as I try to take my situation in stride and laugh at it all, I would love to live past 40 (and that's only 3 years away... and with covid having robbed me of 1 full year already, I really want to have a chance to enjoy some more of my life)...
> We'll see how everything goes. I'm a little nervous and a lot excited.
> Edit: sorry, that came out a lot heavier than I intended! Yikes!


Be well my friend!  I can't wait til you get back!


----------



## Vintage Leather

jblended said:


> Saying goodbye for a bit.
> Stay safe, enjoy each day, thank you all so much for being great company and I look forward to catching up on here soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned earlier that I would be put under a new treatment plan that my covid doctor had worked out for me. Well, as lockdown talk increased, I was advised to rush home before borders closed and could not start the new plan. However, they did send the plans to my usual medical team at home, so I'll be starting now!
> I just got home and it kind of sucks that I'm going back to hospital but, this time my cats can stay home with my mum so I have no guilt around that, lol. And if this works, it will prolong my life expectancy.
> As much as I try to take my situation in stride and laugh at it all, I would love to live past 40 (and that's only 3 years away... and with covid having robbed me of 1 full year already, I really want to have a chance to enjoy some more of my life)...
> We'll see how everything goes. I'm a little nervous and a lot excited.
> Edit: sorry, that came out a lot heavier than I intended! Yikes!


You are amazing and incredible and we're praying for a quick and uncomplicated recovery!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m puzzled by this. Won’t everyone be breathing each other’s “exhaust” in the classroom?



They certainly do and for me it´s totally not understandable, but the law of our province considers the kids of one class as a group where masks and distancing are not necessary. I think this is very short sighted as each child is bringing in what they get at home.... so many contacts...   All we can do is wait what will happen.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks!  I love wearing citrusy colors. I just can’t usually find them.  Today, I paired the bag with a sundress in this material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809836
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually never wear patterns but the cut of the dress is flattering so it’s a happy oddball in my closet. Also, I usually don’t do matchy (yellow in dress and in bag) but it works. I think all the black, grey and white in the pattern keeps the bag from looking trite when I wear them together.
> 
> I’m scared to cut my own hair. So, I’ve kinda been doing a Cousin Itt impression most of this time.
> 
> View attachment 4809839



Your dress looks very pretty and I can well imagine it paired with the yellow bag without looking the slightest bit of tacky. 

My hair is long and straight. I just hack the bad ends off as straight as I can and put it back up into the bun I´m wearing most of the time....  my Grandma did this all her life. She had beautiful long hair she braided and rolled into a bun. When the bun got too heavy she´s just get the scissors and cut a piece off the braid. It´ll grow back she used to say. A while ago I spoke to my aunt and she mentioned she had a braid of grandma´s hair she found in a box and wondered why she cut it off. She had never seen grandma do her home-hairdressing.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> My Gucci 1955 came today, along with 4 ltd ed boxes and bags my SA sent me for storage. She also send me suit covers and lots of pouches.
> 
> Here is my multicolour, velvet, crazy baby.
> 
> I would say the red glows slightly more on the pink side in the photos. IRL, it's bright cherry red.
> 
> Of course I had to go through most of my scarves to see if anything worked well. So far I think the very green New Bond Street opening H Jardin Anglaise, Jungle Love Rainbow in green and navy and a Gucci navy/red/muted cyan blue works.
> 
> They had the exact matching scarf, that I probably would have bought, but since Gucci added £110 extra in a couple of months during Covid for the same seasonal bag. So I thought I'll only buy it if I can get it at an outlet price - not like I'm stuck for a scarf or two in the meantime.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809854
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809855



That´s a glorious bag! The colours and velvet material remind me very much of Roberta di Camerino bags from the 50ies and 60ies.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Bedtime here- midnight.... school tomorrow so I can´t stay. Wil try to catch up on the week-end. Good night all!


----------



## papertiger

keodi said:


> hair salon services: Cut, color and relax, honestly i doubt my hair dresser will be seeing me once this get control here in the US (well at this point, i'm beginning to feel lie it won't).
> 
> I agree with all of this!
> 
> Lol!
> 
> Wow! she's fabulous!
> 
> Be well my friend!  I can't wait til you get back!





ElainePG said:


> My screen just lit up like a Christmas tree! Congratulations. A delicious new addition to your collection. Have fun playing with scarves to match.



Thank you ladies, I hope _one day_ to actually take her OUT and shop her off


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> That´s a glorious bag! The colours and velvet material remind me very much of Roberta di Camerino bags from the 50ies and 60ies.



Absolutely, there were quite a few Italian brands that made bags like that in the 1960s, and so gorgeous


----------



## muchstuff

jblended said:


> Saying goodbye for a bit.
> Stay safe, enjoy each day, thank you all so much for being great company and I look forward to catching up on here soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned earlier that I would be put under a new treatment plan that my covid doctor had worked out for me. Well, as lockdown talk increased, I was advised to rush home before borders closed and could not start the new plan. However, they did send the plans to my usual medical team at home, so I'll be starting now!
> I just got home and it kind of sucks that I'm going back to hospital but, this time my cats can stay home with my mum so I have no guilt around that, lol. And if this works, it will prolong my life expectancy.
> As much as I try to take my situation in stride and laugh at it all, I would love to live past 40 (and that's only 3 years away... and with covid having robbed me of 1 full year already, I really want to have a chance to enjoy some more of my life)...
> We'll see how everything goes. I'm a little nervous and a lot excited.
> Edit: sorry, that came out a lot heavier than I intended! Yikes!


It will all be good. And you’ll be back soon   .


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> Your dress looks very pretty and I can well imagine it paired with the yellow bag without looking the slightest bit of tacky.
> 
> My hair is long and straight. I just hack the bad ends off as straight as I can and put it back up into the bun I´m wearing most of the time....  my Grandma did this all her life. She had beautiful long hair she braided and rolled into a bun. When the bun got too heavy she´s just get the scissors and cut a piece off the braid. It´ll grow back she used to say. A while ago I spoke to my aunt and she mentioned she had a braid of grandma´s hair she found in a box and wondered why she cut it off. She had never seen grandma do her home-hairdressing.


Great story! What would your grandma think of all the money we spend on hair care now? LOL


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Saying goodbye for a bit.
> Stay safe, enjoy each day, thank you all so much for being great company and I look forward to catching up on here soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned earlier that I would be put under a new treatment plan that my covid doctor had worked out for me. Well, as lockdown talk increased, I was advised to rush home before borders closed and could not start the new plan. However, they did send the plans to my usual medical team at home, so I'll be starting now!
> I just got home and it kind of sucks that I'm going back to hospital but, this time my cats can stay home with my mum so I have no guilt around that, lol. And if this works, it will prolong my life expectancy.
> As much as I try to take my situation in stride and laugh at it all, I would love to live past 40 (and that's only 3 years away... and with covid having robbed me of 1 full year already, I really want to have a chance to enjoy some more of my life)...
> We'll see how everything goes. I'm a little nervous and a lot excited.
> Edit: sorry, that came out a lot heavier than I intended! Yikes!


Good Luck! I´ll be thinking of you and am sending positive energy! xxx


----------



## cowgirlsboots

momasaurus said:


> Great story! What would your grandma think of all the money we spend on hair care now? LOL



She´d think we are insane! She never fussed with her hair, but it was long and shiny until the end. When she was young she must have been mahogany. Instead of going grey she went kind of ash blonde.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve been away for a bit so I’m not sure what games we’re playing on the thread. But, I need some communal fun.
> 
> Many of us can’t go out much so how about a game that we can play indoors?
> 
> For the month of August, do bag inspection, maintenance, cleaning and repair. Share pics of your bag in the best condition along with the bags in need of TLC (anything from clearing clutter to full repair jobs) before and after.
> 
> Along the way we can share any tips / tricks we have for bag maintenance and care.
> 
> At the end of the month we can talk about the best transformations and best tips.
> Whatcha think?


I love it! Not sure what to contribute, though as I´ve already shown the bags I tlc´edwhen I did it.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Bag tlc
Sorry, if this is boring as I showed my Spy before, but here she is. The first picture is from the listing, the second is taken after I worked on her.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Bag tlc

I think this is the biggest transformation: Dior Trailer trash wallet.

Bought like this (and the pictures make it look better than it actually did)





and restored to this:


----------



## papertiger

Another bag gone.

I put  2 bags (one counted in July tally) + huge pile clothes (mostly just tees) in a plastic sack for the charity around the corner. It had the charity's name on the side. Because of Covid we are not allowed to take it in.

I put it out as directed in the morning so the charity would swing by around 12pm.

Midday they came around but they asked where the bag was.

Someone had stolen the whole sack  

Even though I didn't want the things I still feel really upset that the charity shop didn't get the things.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Bag tlc
> Sorry, if this is boring as I showed my Spy before, but here she is. The first picture is from the listing, the second is taken after I worked on her.
> 
> View attachment 4812774
> View attachment 4812775



Amazing. 

Didn't I tell you she was gorgeous?!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Today I had physical therapy (toe) so I ventured out into the world and piggy backed some errands on after.
One thing I did was visit several jewelry stores to consign some jewelry I’m sick of looking at.

OMG! I had appointments at 4 jewelers and the quotes on buyouts varied by 300%!!! Seriously, what the ham sandwich?! Grrrrr!

I was so frustrated that I decided to keep all but one ring (a 1 ct. round diamond center stone that Mr. S actually won at a charity event years ago) that I’d put in a halo setting. With a K color it’s very yellow and just needs to go because I never wear it.

The place that gave me the highest quotes happened to be the nicest to deal with and they do custom work as well.  So, they helped me reimagine some of the remaining pieces. For example, I’m leaving one empty white gold ring setting with them and they’re going to transform it into j shaped diamond earring jackets for studs. _We sorta may have (finally) bought some diamond studs for me while we were there...____I’ve always been resistant to studs because I have long hair. But, today they seemed like a good option. _I’ll share pics of it all when it’s done.

The rest is back home for now. It will be fun to come up with reimagined options for them. Honestly, it’s better to gift or restyle jewelry than sell it. Handbags hold their value waaaaay better than jewelry.

Meanwhile, my (new to me) handbag is still stuck at customs. It was supposed to arrive today but now isn’t expected til Aug. 19. 

BUT!!! Most important of all. My Star Trek loot came in!!! Whoo Hoo!!! I’m super happy with these glasses. I’m hunting the one for Deep Space Nine.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> I need to do more skin care. I have Teflon skin. It always looks great with zero effort so I’ve gotten spoiled. I keep waiting for the day it goes cuckoo and keep praying it won’t. I just started moisturizing every night due to peer pressure.   Baby steps.
> Congrats!!!!!  What a happy bag for this time.
> OMG! You get the prizes for bravery and achievements under pressure. I will stay Cousin Itt vs. risking my own haircuts. A girl has to know her limits. LOL!
> Covid Fatigue... I think I have a nearly terminal case. I’m so ticked at how ridiculously bad my country (US) and many of my fellow citizens have handled the outbreak.  Other countries are on the mend. We’re the lagging idiots. Argh!!!
> The good thing is the colors are medium to dark so it should look beautiful for years to come.
> Yay! Curly girl hair talk!  I’m 2c and “scrunch” to get the tighter ringlets of 3a or blow out and curl to mimic a 2A.
> 
> In high school, I would have cut off my arm to have straighter hair. Funny how times change because now I love my hair. I think it’s wonderful that there are so many pretty styles and supportive products for whatever sprouts on our head now - straight, curly, kinky, black, red, blonde, grey, short, long... anyone’s hair can be gorgeous with relatively little effort.


How do you know what kind of curls you have?


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve been away for a bit so I’m not sure what games we’re playing on the thread. But, I need some communal fun.
> 
> Many of us can’t go out much so how about a game that we can play indoors?
> 
> For the month of August, do bag inspection, maintenance, cleaning and repair. Share pics of your bag in the best condition along with the bags in need of TLC (anything from clearing clutter to full repair jobs) before and after.
> 
> Along the way we can share any tips / tricks we have for bag maintenance and care.
> 
> At the end of the month we can talk about the best transformations and best tips.
> Whatcha think?


Sounds good!


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> Another bag gone.
> 
> I put  2 bags (one counted in July tally) + huge pile clothes (mostly just tees) in a plastic sack for the charity around the corner. It had the charity's name on the side. Because of Covid we are not allowed to take it in.
> 
> I put it out as directed in the morning so the charity would swing by around 12pm.
> 
> Midday they came around but they asked where the bag was.
> 
> Someone had stolen the whole sack
> 
> Even though I didn't want the things I still feel really upset that the charity shop didn't get the things.


So sorry. There's a great gig - driving around stealing stuff from charities.


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> So sorry. There's a great gig - driving around stealing stuff from charities.



and they drove out to me for nothing which then cost the charity


----------



## Sparkletastic

cowgirlsboots said:


> Bag tlc
> Sorry, if this is boring as I showed my Spy before, but here she is. The first picture is from the listing, the second is taken after I worked on her.
> 
> View attachment 4812774
> View attachment 4812775





cowgirlsboots said:


> Bag tlc
> 
> I think this is the biggest transformation: Dior Trailer trash wallet.
> 
> Bought like this (and the pictures make it look better than it actually did)
> View attachment 4812780
> View attachment 4812781
> 
> 
> 
> and restored to this:
> 
> View attachment 4812783
> View attachment 4812784


Great job on these!


dcooney4 said:


> How do you know what kind of curls you have?


I’m not sure who started the classification. But, here is an article that show the types with reference photos. It’s helpful when buying some products as sometimes you can find reviews where people will discuss their type of curl and you can get and idea of the product will work for you.








						The Simple Way to Figure Out Your Hair's Curl Type
					

Plus the best types of products to use once you do.




					www.google.com


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Great job on these!
> I’m not sure who started the classification. But, here is an article that show the types with reference photos. It’s helpful when buying some products as sometimes you can find reviews where people will discuss their type of curl and you can get and idea of the product will work for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Simple Way to Figure Out Your Hair's Curl Type
> 
> 
> Plus the best types of products to use once you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


I think I'm 3A. It's fairly straight until it reaches my ears, than after that I get ringlets. They don't all go the same direction.


----------



## missie1

papertiger said:


> My Gucci 1955 came today, along with 4 ltd ed boxes and bags my SA sent me for storage. She also send me suit covers and lots of pouches.
> 
> Here is my multicolour, velvet, crazy baby.
> 
> I would say the red glows slightly more on the pink side in the photos. IRL, it's bright cherry red.
> 
> Of course I had to go through most of my scarves to see if anything worked well. So far I think the very green New Bond Street opening H Jardin Anglaise, Jungle Love Rainbow in green and navy and a Gucci navy/red/muted cyan blue works.
> 
> They had the exact matching scarf, that I probably would have bought, but since Gucci added £110 extra in a couple of months during Covid for the same seasonal bag. So I thought I'll only buy it if I can get it at an outlet price - not like I'm stuck for a scarf or two in the meantime.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809854
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809855


This is amazing.   You always the best Gucci bags


----------



## missie1

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks so much to everyone for the get well wishes for DS. He’s 8 days past pos test and still is just exhausted. I’m praying this is the worst it gets. It’s hard because I want to be there to hug on him and I can’t. So, one of the things I sent him was a weighted blanket. They’re supposed to be very comforting and good for promoting good sleep. He said it feels like a long distance hug. Made me tear up. This time is so awful.


Spark,

Keeping your son in my prayers.  Covid is so unpredictable and everyones symptoms differ so much.   When DH and I had it we Both had different symptoms.   I found that taking Musenex helped me or maybe it was mind thing but I took them each night and had Medicine balls from Starbucks and they made me feel better.   DH was able to meds so his Dr gave him a Zpack.  He said it helped.


----------



## missie1

Sparkletastic said:


> I went out today. Whoo Hoo! I decided to dress “nice casual” and so I finally changed purses after months. Happy yellow Miss Dior sliding chain.
> View attachment 4809778
> 
> @whateve - Same on the Amazon source for the dresses. The bar was low for style, O knew I’d get sick of them by the time the US opens back up and I didn’t want to go to a mall.
> 
> Unlike you, I’m carrying an extra 10 lbs I never carry. Eek! I feel like a Teletubby.  I gained it after my surgery in Feb and haven’t gotten it off because I’m not busy moving like normal. So, even though I haven’t changed my eating and working out, I’m not burning the calories I usually do.
> 
> I embraced my curls years ago. Yay for you for doing so! Welcome to Team Curly.  25% of the time I wear my hair wash and go with my curls. 75% I blow out. (Covid time, that’s flipped) You’ll love having the flexibility. I don’t really have grey yet so my hair coloring was highlights which I miss.


I love this bag.


----------



## missie1

So I sold one bag this month.  My Leopard Calf Hair Valentino Glam Lock Bag.  I was hesitant to let it go but I haven’t carried it in years and didn’t want to risk balding issues later so off it went.  Then I added two clutches to my collection.  1 Bottega Intrecciato clutch and 1 Mansur Garviel lambskin pouch.  I wanted both styles- Smooth and Intrecciato  couldn’t justify spending almost 6k on two clutchs. So I found a new Never carried Bottega on the RealReal and grabbed it.  Then with difference I purchased the lambskin Garviel.  I absolutely love the Garviel color and texture.  Both are the perfect sizes for casual to night looks.  I am thinking about getting another MG in different color


----------



## More bags

missie1 said:


> So I sold one bag this month.  My Leopard Calf Hair Valentino Glam Lock Bag.  I was hesitant to let it go but I haven’t carried it in years and didn’t want to risk balding issues later so off it went.  Then I added two clutches to my collection.  1 Bottega Intrecciato clutch and 1 Mansur Garviel lambskin pouch.  I wanted both styles- Smooth and Intrecciato  couldn’t justify spending almost 6k on two clutchs. So I found a new Never carried Bottega on the RealReal and grabbed it.  Then with difference I purchased the lambskin Garviel.  I absolutely love the Garviel color and texture.  Both are the perfect sizes for casual to night looks.  I am thinking about getting another MG in different color
> 
> View attachment 4813729
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813730
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813731
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813732
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813733


Congratulations on your sale. Fabulous bright clutches - congratulations missie!


----------



## missie1

More bags said:


> Congratulations on your sale. Fabulous bright clutches - congratulations missie!


Thanks I do love them


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> I think I'm 3A. It's fairly straight until it reaches my ears, than after that I get ringlets. They don't all go the same direction.


Curls never do. LOL!


missie1 said:


> Spark,
> 
> Keeping your son in my prayers.  Covid is so unpredictable and everyones symptoms differ so much.   When DH and I had it we Both had different symptoms.   I found that taking Musenex helped me or maybe it was mind thing but I took them each night and had Medicine balls from Starbucks and they made me feel better.   DH was able to meds so his Dr gave him a Zpack.  He said it helped.


I’m so sorry you both got Covid. But, I’m glad you’ve recovered. Have you gotten your heats checked Current indications are that 75% of people who get Covid display damage to the heart after. If I recall, the sample was a group in their 40’s-50’s but when DS is finally past this, I’ll have him go to a cardiologist to get checked. You may want to do the same.  This infection is insidious. I don’t have any risk factors but I’ve had pneumonia and bronchitis so I have a fear I would get the lung involvement. I keep muscinex in the house as a result.

Hope you get to wear your bags out and about someday soon!

And, I’m shocked you let your animal print V go!  What are you going to do for an animal print neutral? I still have that gap in my collection.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Remember, I just said I listed the last possible bag I’d ever sell from my collection.

And, remember I said I listed at the high end of the possible selling range.

And, remember I didn’t really want it to go. But, it made sense for it to go.



Well, it sold!! In less than a month.



I’m sick. It was the Chanel tote. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Waaaaah!  This bag was so not right for me. But, I still liked owning it. I am usually very good about ditching anything that I don’t love and / or use. So why the heartbreak with this bag??

I put on my big girl panties and shipped it off.

But, jeeeeeeeez this was haaaaaaard.

The one bright spot? I now have only 23 bags. (the least I’ve had in my adult life - gasp) I can finally say for the first time that I never see myself selling one of them. The future is only careful acquisition to keep my collection fresh. I have my new-to-me-not-really-a-big-addition bag coming but I don’t know when I’d truly add a new bag. I feel like I’m in a bizarro place. I don’t even know (or care) what bags have come out this year.


----------



## papertiger

missie1 said:


> This is amazing.   You always the best Gucci bags



Thank you missie, 

they do some great ones but this is my first for 4 years


----------



## papertiger

missie1 said:


> So I sold one bag this month.  My Leopard Calf Hair Valentino Glam Lock Bag.  I was hesitant to let it go but I haven’t carried it in years and didn’t want to risk balding issues later so off it went.  Then I added two clutches to my collection.  1 Bottega Intrecciato clutch and 1 Mansur Garviel lambskin pouch.  I wanted both styles- Smooth and Intrecciato  couldn’t justify spending almost 6k on two clutchs. So I found a new Never carried Bottega on the RealReal and grabbed it.  Then with difference I purchased the lambskin Garviel.  I absolutely love the Garviel color and texture.  Both are the perfect sizes for casual to night looks.  I am thinking about getting another MG in different color
> 
> View attachment 4813729
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813730
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813731
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813732
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813733



Amazing colours


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Remember, I just said I listed the last possible bag I’d ever sell from my collection.
> 
> And, remember I said I listed at the high end of the possible selling range.
> 
> And, remember I didn’t really want it to go. But, it made sense for it to go.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it sold!! In less than a month.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m sick. It was the Chanel tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waaaaah!  This bag was so not right for me. But, I still liked owning it. I am usually very good about ditching anything that I don’t love and / or use. So why the heartbreak with this bag??
> 
> I put on my big girl panties and shipped it off.
> 
> But, jeeeeeeeez this was haaaaaaard.
> 
> The one bright spot? I now have only 23 bags. (the least I’ve had in my adult life - gasp) I can finally say for the first time that I never see myself selling one of them. The future is only careful acquisition to keep my collection fresh. I have my new-to-me-not-really-a-big-addition bag coming but I don’t know when I’d truly add a new bag. I feel like I’m in a bizarro place. I don’t even know (or care) what bags have come out this year.



one thing for sure is how much its new owner will love it.

Congratulations on your perfect collection, so pleased for you


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Great job on these!
> I’m not sure who started the classification. But, here is an article that show the types with reference photos. It’s helpful when buying some products as sometimes you can find reviews where people will discuss their type of curl and you can get and idea of the product will work for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Simple Way to Figure Out Your Hair's Curl Type
> 
> 
> Plus the best types of products to use once you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


Thank you!


----------



## momasaurus

missie1 said:


> So I sold one bag this month.  My Leopard Calf Hair Valentino Glam Lock Bag.  I was hesitant to let it go but I haven’t carried it in years and didn’t want to risk balding issues later so off it went.  Then I added two clutches to my collection.  1 Bottega Intrecciato clutch and 1 Mansur Garviel lambskin pouch.  I wanted both styles- Smooth and Intrecciato  couldn’t justify spending almost 6k on two clutchs. So I found a new Never carried Bottega on the RealReal and grabbed it.  Then with difference I purchased the lambskin Garviel.  I absolutely love the Garviel color and texture.  Both are the perfect sizes for casual to night looks.  I am thinking about getting another MG in different color
> 
> View attachment 4813729
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813730
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813731
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813732
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813733


These are fabulous! I love both. Good job!


----------



## dcooney4

missie1 said:


> So I sold one bag this month.  My Leopard Calf Hair Valentino Glam Lock Bag.  I was hesitant to let it go but I haven’t carried it in years and didn’t want to risk balding issues later so off it went.  Then I added two clutches to my collection.  1 Bottega Intrecciato clutch and 1 Mansur Garviel lambskin pouch.  I wanted both styles- Smooth and Intrecciato  couldn’t justify spending almost 6k on two clutchs. So I found a new Never carried Bottega on the RealReal and grabbed it.  Then with difference I purchased the lambskin Garviel.  I absolutely love the Garviel color and texture.  Both are the perfect sizes for casual to night looks.  I am thinking about getting another MG in different color
> 
> View attachment 4813729
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813730
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813731
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813732
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813733


Congrats on the sale. Happy to see you back and feeling better. Your new bags are beautiful.


----------



## missie1

dcooney4 said:


> Congrats on the sale. Happy to see you back and feeling better. Your new bags are beautiful.


Thanks DC,
Glad to be back to feeling almost normal.


----------



## missie1

momasaurus said:


> These are fabulous! I love both. Good job!


Thanks 


Sparkletastic said:


> Curls never do. LOL!
> I’m so sorry you both got Covid. But, I’m glad you’ve recovered. Have you gotten your heats checked Current indications are that 75% of people who get Covid display damage to the heart after. If I recall, the sample was a group in their 40’s-50’s but when DS is finally past this, I’ll have him go to a cardiologist to get checked. You may want to do the same.  This infection is insidious. I don’t have any risk factors but I’ve had pneumonia and bronchitis so I have a fear I would get the lung involvement. I keep muscinex in the house as a result.
> 
> Hope you get to wear your bags out and about someday soon!
> 
> And, I’m shocked you let your animal print V go!  What are you going to do for an animal print neutral? I still have that gap in my collection.


My primary Dr. didn’t even mention it.  I will call tomorrow to schedule appointment with the one my aunt uses.
when the world is safe me and my clutches are so in these streets lol.

I pondered long and hard about letting the Valentino go. I listed and took it down twice.   It never worked when I tried to wear with certain fabrics. Also it was larger than my beloved Jumbos so I could only wear very causally.  The calf hair was also tricky.  I keep it wrapped but I worried about it getting bald spots.  I have seen some where bag looked horrible.  I will need a replacement though.


----------



## missie1

Sparkletastic said:


> Remember, I just said I listed the last possible bag I’d ever sell from my collection.
> 
> And, remember I said I listed at the high end of the possible selling range.
> 
> And, remember I didn’t really want it to go. But, it made sense for it to go.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it sold!! In less than a month.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m sick. It was the Chanel tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waaaaah!  This bag was so not right for me. But, I still liked owning it. I am usually very good about ditching anything that I don’t love and / or use. So why the heartbreak with this bag??
> 
> I put on my big girl panties and shipped it off.
> 
> But, jeeeeeeeez this was haaaaaaard.
> 
> The one bright spot? I now have only 23 bags. (the least I’ve had in my adult life - gasp) I can finally say for the first time that I never see myself selling one of them. The future is only careful acquisition to keep my collection fresh. I have my new-to-me-not-really-a-big-addition bag coming but I don’t know when I’d truly add a new bag. I feel like I’m in a bizarro place. I don’t even know (or care) what bags have come out this year.


I loved this tote but now I’m in place that if it doesn’t work then let it go.  Congrats on finally getting to your forever permanent collection.  It’s a great space to be in. Then it just allows you to add and not really have to re-evaluate each bag that comes in


----------



## missie1

Has anyone used Stylebook to catalog their closet and bag collections? I have added pictures of all my bags and it exposed clear gaps in my color spectrum.  Now I’m trying to decide do I need to add few colors or not. I don’t want to necessarily add shoulder bags but these are what I’m drawn to


----------



## papertiger

missie1 said:


> Thanks
> 
> My primary Dr. didn’t even mention it.  I will call tomorrow to schedule appointment with the one my aunt uses.
> when the world is safe me and my clutches are so in these streets lol.
> 
> I pondered long and hard about letting the Valentino go. I listed and took it down twice.   It never worked when I tried to wear with certain fabrics. Also it was larger than my beloved Jumbos so I could only wear very causally.  The calf hair was also tricky.  I keep it wrapped but I worried about it getting bald spots.  I have seen some where bag looked horrible.  I will need a replacement though.



On the other hand I've had a calf hair for almost 10 years (or is it pony?) and it's been fine. 

The most likely way to get bald spots is through friction and of course changes in temperature


----------



## msd_bags

missie1 said:


> So I sold one bag this month.  My Leopard Calf Hair Valentino Glam Lock Bag.  I was hesitant to let it go but I haven’t carried it in years and didn’t want to risk balding issues later so off it went.  Then I added two clutches to my collection.  1 Bottega Intrecciato clutch and 1 Mansur Garviel lambskin pouch.  I wanted both styles- Smooth and Intrecciato  couldn’t justify spending almost 6k on two clutchs. So I found a new Never carried Bottega on the RealReal and grabbed it.  Then with difference I purchased the lambskin Garviel.  I absolutely love the Garviel color and texture.  Both are the perfect sizes for casual to night looks.  I am thinking about getting another MG in different color
> 
> View attachment 4813729
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813730
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813731
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813732
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813733



These are gorgeous!! Even the colors, wow!! I wish I could carry clutches. I just don’t know how to.

Do you feel the $$$ difference in quality?



Sparkletastic said:


> Remember, I just said I listed the last possible bag I’d ever sell from my collection.
> 
> And, remember I said I listed at the high end of the possible selling range.
> 
> And, remember I didn’t really want it to go. But, it made sense for it to go.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it sold!! In less than a month.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m sick. It was the Chanel tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waaaaah!  This bag was so not right for me. But, I still liked owning it. I am usually very good about ditching anything that I don’t love and / or use. So why the heartbreak with this bag??
> 
> I put on my big girl panties and shipped it off.
> 
> But, jeeeeeeeez this was haaaaaaard.
> 
> The one bright spot? I now have only 23 bags. (the least I’ve had in my adult life - gasp) I can finally say for the first time that I never see myself selling one of them. The future is only careful acquisition to keep my collection fresh. I have my new-to-me-not-really-a-big-addition bag coming but I don’t know when I’d truly add a new bag. I feel like I’m in a bizarro place. I don’t even know (or care) what bags have come out this year.


Oh!  I remember it took a long time before you found this tote.  But, if you’re not reaching for it, then maybe it’s time to let go. But it sure is a beautiful one.


----------



## papertiger

papertiger said:


> Thank you ladies, I hope _one day_ to actually take her OUT and shop her off



I hope everyone realised I meant _show_ her off


----------



## papertiger

missie1 said:


> Has anyone used Stylebook to catalog their closet and bag collections? I have added pictures of all my bags and it exposed clear gaps in my color spectrum.  Now I’m trying to decide do I need to add few colors or not. I don’t want to necessarily add shoulder bags but these are what I’m drawn to



Which colours are you missing. 

Are they 'your' colours or just colours you like.


----------



## papertiger

*Who else things they have bag colours missing?*

I'd like an aubergine.

I have my sister a purple bag as a gift (she's very into her purples and blue-purples/purple-blues. But I'd like a deep, 'dirty' red-black-purple (but not brown purple like Hermes Prune - although that is also nice).


----------



## missie1

papertiger said:


> On the other hand I've had a calf hair for almost 10 years (or is it pony?) and it's been fine.
> 
> The most likely way to get bald spots is through friction and of course changes in temperature





msd_bags said:


> These are gorgeous!! Even the colors, wow!! I wish I could carry clutches. I just don’t know how to.
> 
> Do you feel the $$$ difference in quality?
> 
> 
> Oh!  I remember it took a long time before you found this tote.  But, if you’re not reaching for it, then maybe it’s time to let go. But it sure is a beautiful one.


The Bottega is so lush compared to the Mansur.  The Mansur feels good though.   I haven’t compared the Bottega smooth leather to the Mansur smooth leather.  I only paid $595 for the Mansur which is great price for lambskin.

I love clutch’s and I carry them very casually with blouse and jeans or cute dress.  I find that they add little something to an outfit


----------



## missie1

papertiger said:


> Which colours are you missing.
> 
> Are they 'your' colours or just colours you like.


I think they colors I like maybe. Green,Grey and maybe eggplant


----------



## Cookiefiend

missie1 said:


> So I sold one bag this month.  My Leopard Calf Hair Valentino Glam Lock Bag.  I was hesitant to let it go but I haven’t carried it in years and didn’t want to risk balding issues later so off it went.  Then I added two clutches to my collection.  1 Bottega Intrecciato clutch and 1 Mansur Garviel lambskin pouch.  I wanted both styles- Smooth and Intrecciato  couldn’t justify spending almost 6k on two clutchs. So I found a new Never carried Bottega on the RealReal and grabbed it.  Then with difference I purchased the lambskin Garviel.  I absolutely love the Garviel color and texture.  Both are the perfect sizes for casual to night looks.  I am thinking about getting another MG in different color
> 
> View attachment 4813729
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813730
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813731
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813732
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813733


Congratulations on the sale and on your new beauties! Fabulous colors! 


Sparkletastic said:


> Remember, I just said I listed the last possible bag I’d ever sell from my collection.
> 
> And, remember I said I listed at the high end of the possible selling range.
> 
> And, remember I didn’t really want it to go. But, it made sense for it to go.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it sold!! In less than a month.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m sick. It was the Chanel tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waaaaah!  This bag was so not right for me. But, I still liked owning it. I am usually very good about ditching anything that I don’t love and / or use. So why the heartbreak with this bag??
> 
> I put on my big girl panties and shipped it off.
> 
> But, jeeeeeeeez this was haaaaaaard.
> 
> The one bright spot? I now have only 23 bags. (the least I’ve had in my adult life - gasp) I can finally say for the first time that I never see myself selling one of them. The future is only careful acquisition to keep my collection fresh. I have my new-to-me-not-really-a-big-addition bag coming but I don’t know when I’d truly add a new bag. I feel like I’m in a bizarro place. I don’t even know (or care) what bags have come out this year.


Well - ouchie! But you did the right thing - you sold something that didn't work for you and now your collection is perfect! 
I understand your feeling like you just don't care about what's come out this year - I feel the same. I'm not even looking at bags and only glancing at scarves.
Though I did find a Goyard that I had to have...  

(will post later about it)


missie1 said:


> Has anyone used Stylebook to catalog their closet and bag collections? I have added pictures of all my bags and it exposed clear gaps in my color spectrum.  Now I’m trying to decide do I need to add few colors or not. I don’t want to necessarily add shoulder bags but these are what I’m drawn to


I use Stylebook and I do like it. 
It's a bit of a booger* to set up, but you can use internet pictures for most things in your closet which makes it easier. 


* time consuming - but many of us have time right now! 


papertiger said:


> *Who else things they have bag colours missing?*
> 
> I'd like an aubergine.
> 
> I have my sister a purple bag as a gift (she's very into her purples and blue-purples/purple-blues. But I'd like a deep, 'dirty' red-black-purple (but not brown purple like Hermes Prune - although that is also nice).


Once upon a time I thought I had bag colors missing, and so I would find something in that color, and then get rid of it.
There's a reason I don't have those colors (purple, orange, pastels)… because I don't carry them. I love green, but I'm slowly learning that it is a color of bag that I should avoid. I love my green Miss Alligator, but rarely ever carry it. But I love it!


----------



## missie1

Cookiefiend said:


> Congratulations on the sale and on your new beauties! Fabulous colors!
> 
> Well - ouchie! But you did the right thing - you sold something that didn't work for you and now your collection is perfect!
> I understand your feeling like you just don't care about what's come out this year - I feel the same. I'm not even looking at bags and only glancing at scarves.
> Though I did find a Goyard that I had to have...
> 
> (will post later about it)
> 
> I use Stylebook and I do like it.
> It's a bit of a booger* to set up, but you can use internet pictures for most things in your closet which makes it easier.
> 
> 
> * time consuming - but many of us have time right now!
> 
> Once upon a time I thought I had bag colors missing, and so I would find something in that color, and then get rid of it.
> There's a reason I don't have those colors (purple, orange, pastels)… because I don't carry them. I love green, but I'm slowly learning that it is a color of bag that I should avoid. I love my green Miss Alligator, but rarely ever carry it. But I love it!


Maybe a grey shoulder bag could be great addition as it’s a great neutral that could go with purples?

Yes Stylebook is time consuming.  I’m thinking I will only add Bags, Shoes, Coats and Accessories for now.  These are things that I always consider in my whenever I decide to add a piece anyway.  Will be great to have visual handy


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> *Who else things they have bag colours missing?*
> 
> I'd like an aubergine.
> 
> I have my sister a purple bag as a gift (she's very into her purples and blue-purples/purple-blues. But I'd like a deep, 'dirty' red-black-purple (but not brown purple like Hermes Prune - although that is also nice).


I realize that my favorites are blues, blue-greens, and purply-blues. I have one yellow, two orange, two red, one pink, one fuchsia, several black, some brown because with vintage that's what you get if you don't want black. I have a few pastels but I rarely wear them as they don't go with my clothes. I'm more into jewel tones.

I would like to add a reddish purple, gray, and metallic, possibly bronze.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Another bag gone.
> 
> I put  2 bags (one counted in July tally) + huge pile clothes (mostly just tees) in a plastic sack for the charity around the corner. It had the charity's name on the side. Because of Covid we are not allowed to take it in.
> 
> I put it out as directed in the morning so the charity would swing by around 12pm.
> 
> Midday they came around but they asked where the bag was.
> 
> Someone had stolen the whole sack
> 
> Even though I didn't want the things I still feel really upset that the charity shop didn't get the things.


That is JUST AWFUL!!!


----------



## missie1

whateve said:


> I realize that my favorites are blues, blue-greens, and purply-blues. I have one yellow, two orange, two red, one pink, one fuchsia, several black, some brown because with vintage that's what you get if you don't want black. I have a few pastels but I rarely wear them as they don't go with my clothes. I'm more into jewel tones.
> 
> I would like to add a reddish purple, gray, and metallic, possibly bronze.


You have a great color spectrum range in your collection.


----------



## whateve

missie1 said:


> You have a great color spectrum range in your collection.


Thank you!


----------



## Cookiefiend

missie1 said:


> Maybe a grey shoulder bag could be great addition as it’s a great neutral that could go with purples?
> 
> Yes Stylebook is time consuming.  I’m thinking I will only add Bags, Shoes, Coats and Accessories for now.  These are things that I always consider in my whenever I decide to add a piece anyway.  Will be great to have visual handy


I re-read my post and I wasn’t very clear, my excuse is that I hasn’t had enough coffee yet!  
I had a Fab purple Coach bag (at that time I paid no attention to names) and I did like it until the edge coating began cracking. I had a fun Marc Jacobs bag in orange, but found that while I liked it and thought I liked the color - I rarely carried it. 
I do have a Massacchesi Juliet Midi in the gray Flor leather - it is a good fit for me - just enough subtle pizzaz! 
I have everything (well not lingerie) in Stylebook, when I first set it up 3 years ago - it did take a while, but I didn’t do it all at once. I did most of it in the evenings while Mr Cookie watched 5 minutes of everything. ❤️


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> *Who else things they have bag colours missing?*
> 
> I'd like an aubergine.
> 
> I have my sister a purple bag as a gift (she's very into her purples and blue-purples/purple-blues. But I'd like a deep, 'dirty' red-black-purple (but not brown purple like Hermes Prune - although that is also nice).


Good question. I used to try to have a bag in every color. Then I realized I don’t reach for some colors because they aren’t easy fits with my wardrobe. Then other because... honestly don’t like them. Lol!

I’d like to add a green bag and should have bought a green Chanel when they had that super pretty vibrant shade a couple years ago. I’d also like a pure white because it would go so well with my wardrobe. But, for some reason, I never like bags when they come in white.

Honestly, my zeal for bag collecting is non existent right now. I really want experiences and connections with people.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> I realize that my favorites are blues, blue-greens, and purply-blues. I have one yellow, two orange, two red, one pink, one fuchsia, several black, some brown because with vintage that's what you get if you don't want black. I have a few pastels but I rarely wear them as they don't go with my clothes. I'm more into jewel tones.
> 
> I would like to add a reddish purple, gray, and metallic, possibly bronze.





papertiger said:


> *Who else things they have bag colours missing?*
> 
> I'd like an aubergine.
> 
> I have my sister a purple bag as a gift (she's very into her purples and blue-purples/purple-blues. But I'd like a deep, 'dirty' red-black-purple (but not brown purple like Hermes Prune - although that is also nice).





missie1 said:


> I think they colors I like maybe. Green,Grey and maybe eggplant



Firstly let me translate aubergine into 'American' - it's eggplant (sorry)

I can see there is a colour gap in the market that bag designers are not addressing


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Good question. I used to try to have a bag in every color. Then I realized I don’t reach for some colors because they aren’t easy fits with my wardrobe. Then other because... honestly don’t like them. Lol!
> 
> I’d like to add a green bag and should have bought a green Chanel when they had that super pretty vibrant shade a couple years ago. I’d also like a pure white because it would go so well with my wardrobe. But, for some reason, I never like bags when they come in white.
> 
> Honestly, my zeal for bag collecting is non existent right now. I really want experiences and connections with people.



Exactly, it's not just the right colour.

It's the right bag, in the right size, and in the right shade/tint of that hue that we need.


----------



## missie1

papertiger said:


> Firstly let me translate aubergine into 'American' - it's eggplant (sorry)
> 
> I can see there is a colour gap in the market that bag designers are not addressing


You are so right.  It’s no great bags in eggplant. I wonder why?


----------



## missie1

Sparkletastic said:


> Good question. I used to try to have a bag in every color. Then I realized I don’t reach for some colors because they aren’t easy fits with my wardrobe. Then other because... honestly don’t like them. Lol!
> 
> I’d like to add a green bag and should have bought a green Chanel when they had that super pretty vibrant shade a couple years ago. I’d also like a pure white because it would go so well with my wardrobe. But, for some reason, I never like bags when they come in white.
> 
> Honestly, my zeal for bag collecting is non existent right now. I really want experiences and connections with people.


Green is such a tricky color to add as it needs to be the right hue.  I’m loving the pistachio color green right now.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Hello everyone!  I have occasionally been reading this thread lately, (although sometimes it moves too fast for me to keep up). Anyway, I just wanted to jump in and comment quickly about eggplant/aubergine colored bags because it has been on my mind lately!  Yesterday, I was cooking with baby eggplants and I even took a picture of them in the dish because the color is so great.

I definitely agree that there are not enough bags in this color, and I don't know why because it goes with many things, and there are no worries about color transfer.  Louis Vuitton used to have a bag in this color in empreinte leather called Aube, I believe.  They no longer offer this color though.  Anyway, I agree that it's a beautiful color and I would love to have a bag in this color in my collection some day!


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> I hope everyone realised I meant _show_ her off


I just thought it was another cool/bizarre British expression. I'm going to shop my bag off~!


----------



## momasaurus

I


missie1 said:


> The Bottega is so lush compared to the Mansur.  The Mansur feels good though.   I haven’t compared the Bottega smooth leather to the Mansur smooth leather.  I only paid $595 for the Mansur which is great price for lambskin.
> 
> I love clutch’s and I carry them very casually with blouse and jeans or cute dress.  I find that they add little something to an outfit


I am a sucker for BV intrecciato. Yours is so pretty!


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Congratulations on the sale and on your new beauties! Fabulous colors!
> 
> Well - ouchie! But you did the right thing - you sold something that didn't work for you and now your collection is perfect!
> I understand your feeling like you just don't care about what's come out this year - I feel the same. I'm not even looking at bags and only glancing at scarves.
> Though I did find a Goyard that I had to have...
> 
> (will post later about it)
> 
> I use Stylebook and I do like it.
> It's a bit of a booger* to set up, but you can use internet pictures for most things in your closet which makes it easier.
> 
> 
> * time consuming - but many of us have time right now!
> 
> Once upon a time I thought I had bag colors missing, and so I would find something in that color, and then get rid of it.
> There's a reason I don't have those colors (purple, orange, pastels)… because I don't carry them. I love green, but I'm slowly learning that it is a color of bag that I should avoid. I love my green Miss Alligator, but rarely ever carry it. But I love it!


If you ever get tired of that green Alligator, you know where I am!


----------



## papertiger

missie1 said:


> Green is such a tricky color to add as it needs to be the right hue.  I’m loving the pistachio color green right now.



I find blue the _most_ tricky. 

Not that I don't have quite a few blue bags but I am so fussy about my blues.


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> If you ever get tired of that green Alligator, you know where I am!



I'll tell you where I am. I'm right behind you in the queue


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> I just thought it was another cool/bizarre British expression. I'm going to shop my bag off~!



I am beginning to dread my autocorrect. 

I hate that the computers think they're so clever (as do the companies that have convinced us they are). 

I've noticed since I've started to enjoy watching old movies of the '30s and '40s on YT, 'my' advertisements have changed from activewear and skincare to featuring funerals and care homes. On FB all my sponsored adds are towards gay men because I had worked at a certain magazine for a year and on Insta I'm getting cross-over from other sites. 

We are being followed and listened to. And even then computers are getting it wrong.


----------



## MrsGAM

papertiger said:


> *Who else things they have bag colours missing?*


I'd love to have a mustard yellow! It's the one color I've been actively looking to add to my collection. To complete my vintage Coach rainbow, I'd also like a purple. I have a dark purple, but I'd really like one that's more obviously purple, but not pastel.


----------



## keodi

cowgirlsboots said:


> Bag tlc
> Sorry, if this is boring as I showed my Spy before, but here she is. The first picture is from the listing, the second is taken after I worked on her.
> View attachment 4812774
> View attachment 4812775


Wow the bag looks fantastic! you did a great job!



missie1 said:


> So I sold one bag this month.  My Leopard Calf Hair Valentino Glam Lock Bag.  I was hesitant to let it go but I haven’t carried it in years and didn’t want to risk balding issues later so off it went.  Then I added two clutches to my collection.  1 Bottega Intrecciato clutch and 1 Mansur Garviel lambskin pouch.  I wanted both styles- Smooth and Intrecciato  couldn’t justify spending almost 6k on two clutchs. So I found a new Never carried Bottega on the RealReal and grabbed it.  Then with difference I purchased the lambskin Garviel.  I absolutely love the Garviel color and texture.  Both are the perfect sizes for casual to night looks.  I am thinking about getting another MG in different color
> 
> View attachment 4813729
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813730
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813731
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813732
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813733


Congrats on your sale! i love the new additions, they're lovely!  


Sparkletastic said:


> Remember, I just said I listed the last possible bag I’d ever sell from my collection.
> 
> And, remember I said I listed at the high end of the possible selling range.
> 
> And, remember I didn’t really want it to go. But, it made sense for it to go.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it sold!! In less than a month.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m sick. It was the Chanel tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waaaaah!  This bag was so not right for me. But, I still liked owning it. I am usually very good about ditching anything that I don’t love and / or use. So why the heartbreak with this bag??
> 
> I put on my big girl panties and shipped it off.
> 
> But, jeeeeeeeez this was haaaaaaard.
> 
> The one bright spot? I now have only 23 bags. (the least I’ve had in my adult life - gasp) I can finally say for the first time that I never see myself selling one of them. The future is only careful acquisition to keep my collection fresh. I have my new-to-me-not-really-a-big-addition bag coming but I don’t know when I’d truly add a new bag. I feel like I’m in a bizarro place. I don’t even know (or care) what bags have come out this year.


Congratulations on your sale! the bag is beautiful, and the new owner must be thrilled to receive it! I'm happy for you that you've come to bag contentment so to speak.


Cookiefiend said:


> Congratulations on the sale and on your new beauties! Fabulous colors!
> 
> Well - ouchie! But you did the right thing - you sold something that didn't work for you and now your collection is perfect!
> I understand your feeling like you just don't care about what's come out this year - I feel the same. I'm not even looking at bags and only glancing at scarves.
> *Though I did find a Goyard that I had to have...*
> 
> (will post later about it)
> 
> I use Stylebook and I do like it.
> It's a bit of a booger* to set up, but you can use internet pictures for most things in your closet which makes it easier.
> 
> 
> * time consuming - but many of us have time right now!
> 
> Once upon a time I thought I had bag colors missing, and so I would find something in that color, and then get rid of it.
> There's a reason I don't have those colors (purple, orange, pastels)… because I don't carry them. I love green, but I'm slowly learning that it is a color of bag that I should avoid. I love my green Miss Alligator, but rarely ever carry it. But I love it!


I can't wait to see your new goyard!


----------



## Annabel Lee

ElainePG said:


> On a lighter note…
> 
> A friend recommended a book which she assured us was laugh-out-loud funny. Mr. PG started it last night, and I began it this morning. While I haven't laughed out loud, I do think it's sweet. The title is "The 100-Year-Old Man Who Climbed Out The Windwo And Disappeared."
> 
> This is light reading at its lightest, but I figured I could use something light right now. From the jacket cover:
> 
> _"After a long and eventful life, Allan Karlsson ends up in a nursing home, believing it to be his last stop. The only problem is that he's still in good health, and one day, he turns 100. A big celebration is in the works, but Allan really isn't interested (and he'd like a bit more control over his vodka consumption). So he decides to escape. He climbs out the window in his slippers and embarks on a hilarious and entirely unexpected journey…"_



This sounds really fun! I just finished The Secret Diary of Hendrik Groen, 83 1/4 Years Old. I really enjoyed it but haven't started the sequel yet. It reminded me a bit of Fredrik Backman, whose books I also really enjoy.



More bags said:


> I remember reading that book. It is a light read and I recall the 100 year old man has quite a few adventures. Enjoy! Thanks for mentioning what you’re reading.
> I will share, I read Trevor Noah’s Born a Crime. It is his autobiography of growing up in South Africa. He has an amazing voice.
> _Trevor Noah’s unlikely path from apartheid South Africa to the desk of The Daily Show began with a criminal act: his birth. Trevor was born to a white Swiss father and a black Xhosa mother at a time when such a union was punishable by five years in prison._


I LOVED that book. His voice is terrific here--he doesn't shy away from the ugliness of apartheid, but there is so much humor and love in his story as well. It's heartbreaking to realize this is such recent history.




Sparkletastic said:


> I really miss my “real” clothes. Sometimes I just go in my closet and pet my bags and other cute stuff. I have to go to the dermatologist and UPS tomorrow I haven’t been out of the house in a week. I may just dress up.
> 
> I bought some cheapy sundresses to wear in the house because I was so sick of pjs, leggings and athletic wear. When this is all over they are going straight to charity. I’m already sick of them.
> 
> Because I’m more likely to die of stress or boredom right now than Covid, I have taken on a new mini challenge. I decided to do my dip powder nails at home. All of my supplies have come in and I’m going to make my first attempt this Thursday. So, now I’m addicted to nail YouTube videos!
> 
> If it works I may keep doing them myself even after Covid. I truly *hate* going to salons. If I could do everything at home - hair, waxing, nails... I would. So perhaps some good will come from this. First the nails. Then I’ll try waxing. I’ve never done fake lashes but I may give those a try too. Who knows, Mr. S. may not recognize me in a bit.
> 
> What new self care techniques or other skills are you all learning due to the slower pace?





whateve said:


> I bought several cheap dresses from Amazon to wear around the house. I miss my real clothes too. We go for a drive about once a week. I dress up even though I'm not leaving the car. I haven't been switching bags though. My weight has been good and it is kind of frustrating that no one sees me when my clothes are fitting so well.
> 
> I had started growing out my gray about a year ago, so it is mostly grown out now. I've been swimming every day and stopped straightening it. I've started to accept my curls. For some reason, they don't bother me as much as they used to. Maybe they look better in gray. I think many people won't recognize me now that I'm completely gray.
> 
> I've cut my husband's hair 3 or 4 times already. We ordered a clipper for next time. I resisted getting the clipper, doing it with scissors all this time, because I didn't want to get roped into having to do it after lockdown is over.



I also really miss getting dressed (actually dressed). I have found that wearing jewelry helps. I don't feel like it's something I'm going to damage or wear out (which is why I'm not hanging out on my couch in dry clean only stuff), and it goes a long way to making me feel more put together. I also bought a few cheap t-shirt dresses (mine are from Gap Factory) that I plan on making bathing suit cover-ups when COVID ends, but they're just another form of loungewear as far as I'm concerned.

I am absolutely terrible at all things beauty, so I haven't been willing to venture too much into this area. I did cut my husband's hair, but unlike you, whateve, I don't think there's any chance he'll ask me to do it again any time soon!  I definitely shouldn't quit my day job ...

Sparkletastic, on another note, I'm so glad to hear your son is doing better. This virus is so worrisome, and I can't believe there are jerks still not taking it seriously.


Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve been away for a bit so I’m not sure what games we’re playing on the thread. But, I need some communal fun.
> 
> Many of us can’t go out much so how about a game that we can play indoors?
> 
> For the month of August, do bag inspection, maintenance, cleaning and repair. Share pics of your bag in the best condition along with the bags in need of TLC (anything from clearing clutter to full repair jobs) before and after.
> 
> Along the way we can share any tips / tricks we have for bag maintenance and care.
> 
> At the end of the month we can talk about the best transformations and best tips.
> Whatcha think?



Being terrible at all things beauty extends to handbags for me. I'm nervous to do much more than cleaning and conditioning, and I even shy away from that with some bags. But, since I'm not going anywhere anyway and not using my bags, I took this time to send a couple to spa. So whenever we do get to rejoin the world, at least my bags will be ready.



momasaurus said:


> Absolutely none, I'm sorry to say. I miss eyebrow waxing, pedicures, bodywork, and haircuts!!! All these places have re-opened, and I did get the eyebrows done a while back, but I'm just not ready to go to these places for an hour.



I'm with you. I WANT to get these things done, but it's not worth the risk.



papertiger said:


> My Gucci 1955 came today, along with 4 ltd ed boxes and bags my SA sent me for storage. She also send me suit covers and lots of pouches.
> 
> Here is my multicolour, velvet, crazy baby.
> 
> I would say the red glows slightly more on the pink side in the photos. IRL, it's bright cherry red.
> 
> Of course I had to go through most of my scarves to see if anything worked well. So far I think the very green New Bond Street opening H Jardin Anglaise, Jungle Love Rainbow in green and navy and a Gucci navy/red/muted cyan blue works.
> 
> They had the exact matching scarf, that I probably would have bought, but since Gucci added £110 extra in a couple of months during Covid for the same seasonal bag. So I thought I'll only buy it if I can get it at an outlet price - not like I'm stuck for a scarf or two in the meantime.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809854
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809855



Ahhh, I love it! Congratulations on the absolutely fabulous new addition.



Sparkletastic said:


> Remember, I just said I listed the last possible bag I’d ever sell from my collection.
> 
> And, remember I said I listed at the high end of the possible selling range.
> 
> And, remember I didn’t really want it to go. But, it made sense for it to go.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it sold!! In less than a month.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m sick. It was the Chanel tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waaaaah!  This bag was so not right for me. But, I still liked owning it. I am usually very good about ditching anything that I don’t love and / or use. So why the heartbreak with this bag??
> 
> I put on my big girl panties and shipped it off.
> 
> But, jeeeeeeeez this was haaaaaaard.
> 
> The one bright spot? I now have only 23 bags. (the least I’ve had in my adult life - gasp) I can finally say for the first time that I never see myself selling one of them. The future is only careful acquisition to keep my collection fresh. I have my new-to-me-not-really-a-big-addition bag coming but I don’t know when I’d truly add a new bag. I feel like I’m in a bizarro place. I don’t even know (or care) what bags have come out this year.



Woohoo, handbag peace! I'm sorry it was tough to part with, and I know the feeling. There are a couple of bags I regret selling, but if someone offered to sell them back to me, I'd still say no. If it wasn't working for you, it's just making way for something that is. That doesn't even have to be a new bag--it could be just the extra shelf space 



jblended said:


> Saying goodbye for a bit.
> Stay safe, enjoy each day, thank you all so much for being great company and I look forward to catching up on here soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned earlier that I would be put under a new treatment plan that my covid doctor had worked out for me. Well, as lockdown talk increased, I was advised to rush home before borders closed and could not start the new plan. However, they did send the plans to my usual medical team at home, so I'll be starting now!
> I just got home and it kind of sucks that I'm going back to hospital but, this time my cats can stay home with my mum so I have no guilt around that, lol. And if this works, it will prolong my life expectancy.
> As much as I try to take my situation in stride and laugh at it all, I would love to live past 40 (and that's only 3 years away... and with covid having robbed me of 1 full year already, I really want to have a chance to enjoy some more of my life)...
> We'll see how everything goes. I'm a little nervous and a lot excited.
> Edit: sorry, that came out a lot heavier than I intended! Yikes!



Thinking of you, and I hope all goes well. Hugs and best wishes until your safe return.



papertiger said:


> *Who else things they have bag colours missing?*
> 
> I'd like an aubergine.
> 
> I have my sister a purple bag as a gift (she's very into her purples and blue-purples/purple-blues. But I'd like a deep, 'dirty' red-black-purple (but not brown purple like Hermes Prune - although that is also nice).



I don't think I have colors missing so much as I have certain color + style combos missing. For example, even though I have a gray bag, I don't have my "gray bag bases" covered. What I have is a small, quilted YSL shoulder bag, and it's great, but I ALSO need a big slouchy smooth leather gray tote. I have a red day bag, but I want a red evening clutch as well. And so on.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> *Who else things they have bag colours missing?*
> 
> I'd like an aubergine.
> 
> I have my sister a purple bag as a gift (she's very into her purples and blue-purples/purple-blues. But I'd like a deep, 'dirty' red-black-purple (but not brown purple like Hermes Prune - although that is also nice).


I have a green sport backpack but would love a nice green bag. It would have to be just the right shade .


----------



## dcooney4

I fell in love with My Portland Leather goods Mini Crossbody so much that I wanted a darker color for fall. They sold out of the pebbled one I wanted so I ordered a smooth leather one. When it came they had made more of the other one. So I ordered the pebbled one too since they are different colors.


----------



## dcooney4

They look very similar other then texture. Love the pebbled Leather in Nutmeg  but the smooth Honey is growing on me too . Do I keep both or sell the smooth?


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> I have a green sport backpack but would love a nice green bag. It would have to be just the right shade .



Which shade(s) of green?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

missie1 said:


> You are so right.  It’s no great bags in eggplant. I wonder why?


 There´s an eggplant coloured big New Lock on Vestiaire atm. It´s listed as a Miss Dior, though.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> I'll tell you where I am. I'm right behind you in the queue



I´d like to join the queue, too....


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> I am beginning to dread my autocorrect.
> 
> I hate that the computers think they're so clever (as do the companies that have convinced us they are).
> 
> I've noticed since I've started to enjoy watching old movies of the '30s and '40s on YT, 'my' advertisements have changed from activewear and skincare to featuring funerals and care homes. On FB all my sponsored adds are towards gay men because I had worked at a certain magazine for a year and on Insta I'm getting cross-over from other sites.
> 
> We are being followed and listened to. And even then computers are getting it wrong.



Aren´t the ads awful? I get ads for incontinence products, plus size fashion and stair lifts....


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> They look very similar other then texture. Love the pebbled Leather in Nutmeg  but the smooth Honey is growing on me too . Do I keep both or sell the smooth?



To me they do look different and will be nice with different types of outfits. If they aren´t far too expensive to keep both, I´d not send one back/ sell one, but keep them both.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Which shade(s) of green?


Somewhere between olive and hunter green


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> To me they do look different and will be nice with different types of outfits. If they aren´t far too expensive to keep both, I´d not send one back/ sell one, but keep them both.


Thanks! I have the smooth up for sale  but think I might take it down. They are a very reasonable price. They have a sale on their first quality bags and that is what they are. They have some that are called almost perfect but I am to chicken to try those. Even though I am tempted by their mystery boxes. My close friend said the same thing as you. That I should keep both as long as I will wear them. I did sell a bag this month that I got a few months ago .


----------



## dcooney4

Here is a shot of them on though I have not lowered the strap of the honey as I have not used it.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Somewhere between olive and hunter green



Sounds good to me


----------



## whateve

MrsGAM said:


> I'd love to have a mustard yellow! It's the one color I've been actively looking to add to my collection. To complete my vintage Coach rainbow, I'd also like a purple. I have a dark purple, but I'd really like one that's more obviously purple, but not pastel.


I used to have that dark Coach vintage purple. If I recall correctly, it wasn't purple enough for me. I forgot I have a reddish purple in my colorblock Coach new Willis but I'd like a bag that was all one color purple.


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> I find blue the _most_ tricky.
> 
> Not that I don't have quite a few blue bags but I am so fussy about my blues.


There are some blues I can't stand but I like most of them. You can't always tell in a website photo if it is going to be a pretty blue.


----------



## essiedub

Well I have been jonesing for a new bag but I really do NOT need another bag.  I stopped posting during color showcase weeks but I think I need to look at my bags so here is the collection for Blue week.  Oh I definitely have a problem ..I gravitate towards blue and grey bags (actually, I won’t lie, I kinda like so many colors). Though I do have a lot of blue




The Celine belt bag is probably the most practical for daily purposes yet still not too out of place for weekend jaunts. I love her and she has the contrast interior.
The little Prada bow pouch is my stadium bag (Blue and Gold!) for football games in the fall - looks like no games this autumn.
The little canisters are perfume sprays one is bleu de prusse and the other...iris (I think, maybe not).  They are not practical at all (far too heavy) but I just HAD to have them
I love my mini Lady Dior 
I don’t carry the Birkin 35 much but she is so silky! She’s also bleu de prusse (love that color) She has the special guilloche hardware. I really can’t take her to job sites 


Any questions? Comments? Yes I have a problem...


----------



## essiedub

I just realized how lousy my photo was..here’s a closeup of the SLG’s (which is another problem)
There are more but I got tired.


----------



## Sparkletastic

missie1 said:


> Green is such a tricky color to add as it needs to be the right hue.  I’m loving the pistachio color green right now.


I love a rich true green, a bright emerald green. But, I’m not sure that is the best match for my wardrobe. 


papertiger said:


> I find blue the _most_ tricky.
> 
> Not that I don't have quite a few blue bags but I am so fussy about my blues.


Oh wow. Blue is the easiest for me. I don’t tend to likenavy because I wear so much black. But, I love royal blues. 

Aaaaand so, of course I currently have an azure (Dior) and a navy (Gucci).   I love them both! They’re definitely two of my favorite bags.





Annabel Lee said:


> This sounds really fun! I just finished The Secret Diary of Hendrik Groen, 83 1/4 Years Old. I really enjoyed it but haven't started the sequel yet. It reminded me a bit of Fredrik Backman, whose books I also really enjoy.
> 
> 
> I LOVED that book. His voice is terrific here--he doesn't shy away from the ugliness of apartheid, but there is so much humor and love in his story as well. It's heartbreaking to realize this is such recent history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also really miss getting dressed (actually dressed). I have found that wearing jewelry helps. I don't feel like it's something I'm going to damage or wear out (which is why I'm not hanging out on my couch in dry clean only stuff), and it goes a long way to making me feel more put together. I also bought a few cheap t-shirt dresses (mine are from Gap Factory) that I plan on making bathing suit cover-ups when COVID ends, but they're just another form of loungewear as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> I am absolutely terrible at all things beauty, so I haven't been willing to venture too much into this area. I did cut my husband's hair, but unlike you, whateve, I don't think there's any chance he'll ask me to do it again any time soon!  I definitely shouldn't quit my day job ...
> 
> Sparkletastic, on another note, I'm so glad to hear your son is doing better. This virus is so worrisome, and I can't believe there are jerks still not taking it seriously.
> 
> 
> Being terrible at all things beauty extends to handbags for me. I'm nervous to do much more than cleaning and conditioning, and I even shy away from that with some bags. But, since I'm not going anywhere anyway and not using my bags, I took this time to send a couple to spa. So whenever we do get to rejoin the world, at least my bags will be ready.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you. I WANT to get these things done, but it's not worth the risk.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh, I love it! Congratulations on the absolutely fabulous new addition.
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo, handbag peace! I'm sorry it was tough to part with, and I know the feeling. There are a couple of bags I regret selling, but if someone offered to sell them back to me, I'd still say no. If it wasn't working for you, it's just making way for something that is. That doesn't even have to be a new bag--it could be just the extra shelf space
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of you, and I hope all goes well. Hugs and best wishes until your safe return.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I have colors missing so much as I have certain color + style combos missing. For example, even though I have a gray bag, I don't have my "gray bag bases" covered. What I have is a small, quilted YSL shoulder bag, and it's great, but I ALSO need a big slouchy smooth leather gray tote. I have a red day bag, but I want a red evening clutch as well. And so on.


Thanks for the well wishes for DS. And, I’m in the same class as you. I can clean and condition my bags. Other than that? I leave it to the pros.


----------



## whateve

essiedub said:


> Well I have been jonesing for a new bag but I really do NOT need another bag.  I stopped posting during color showcase weeks but I think I need to look at my bags so here is the collection for Blue week.  Oh I definitely have a problem ..I gravitate towards blue and grey bags (actually, I won’t lie, I kinda like so many colors). Though I do have a lot of blue
> 
> View attachment 4815459
> 
> 
> The Celine belt bag is probably the most practical for daily purposes yet still not too out of place for weekend jaunts. I love her and she has the contrast interior.
> The little Prada bow pouch is my stadium bag (Blue and Gold!) for football games in the fall - looks like no games this autumn.
> The little canisters are perfume sprays one is bleu de prusse and the other...iris (I think, maybe not).  They are not practical at all (far too heavy) but I just HAD to have them
> I love my mini Lady Dior
> I don’t carry the Birkin 35 much but she is so silky! She’s also bleu de prusse (love that color) She has the special guilloche hardware. I really can’t take her to job sites
> 
> 
> Any questions? Comments? Yes I have a problem...


Blue and gold are my college colors too!


----------



## dcooney4

essiedub said:


> Well I have been jonesing for a new bag but I really do NOT need another bag.  I stopped posting during color showcase weeks but I think I need to look at my bags so here is the collection for Blue week.  Oh I definitely have a problem ..I gravitate towards blue and grey bags (actually, I won’t lie, I kinda like so many colors). Though I do have a lot of blue
> 
> View attachment 4815459
> 
> 
> The Celine belt bag is probably the most practical for daily purposes yet still not too out of place for weekend jaunts. I love her and she has the contrast interior.
> The little Prada bow pouch is my stadium bag (Blue and Gold!) for football games in the fall - looks like no games this autumn.
> The little canisters are perfume sprays one is bleu de prusse and the other...iris (I think, maybe not).  They are not practical at all (far too heavy) but I just HAD to have them
> I love my mini Lady Dior
> I don’t carry the Birkin 35 much but she is so silky! She’s also bleu de prusse (love that color) She has the special guilloche hardware. I really can’t take her to job sites
> 
> 
> Any questions? Comments? Yes I have a problem...


Wow what a wonderful selection of blues and the slgs are to die for.


----------



## missie1

essiedub said:


> Well I have been jonesing for a new bag but I really do NOT need another bag.  I stopped posting during color showcase weeks but I think I need to look at my bags so here is the collection for Blue week.  Oh I definitely have a problem ..I gravitate towards blue and grey bags (actually, I won’t lie, I kinda like so many colors). Though I do have a lot of blue
> 
> View attachment 4815459
> 
> 
> The Celine belt bag is probably the most practical for daily purposes yet still not too out of place for weekend jaunts. I love her and she has the contrast interior.
> The little Prada bow pouch is my stadium bag (Blue and Gold!) for football games in the fall - looks like no games this autumn.
> The little canisters are perfume sprays one is bleu de prusse and the other...iris (I think, maybe not).  They are not practical at all (far too heavy) but I just HAD to have them
> I love my mini Lady Dior
> I don’t carry the Birkin 35 much but she is so silky! She’s also bleu de prusse (love that color) She has the special guilloche hardware. I really can’t take her to job sites
> 
> 
> Any questions? Comments? Yes I have a problem...


This is great collection of blues.  I’m always saying Navy is hardest blue to find but your collection is great.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> They look very similar other then texture. Love the pebbled Leather in Nutmeg  but the smooth Honey is growing on me too . Do I keep both or sell the smooth?



The smooth should patina to that great vintage look. 

I absolutely loved the practically of the bag I would have no problem keeping both, as they will look very different soon enough. If you think they'll just cancel each other's cost-per-wear then sell.


----------



## papertiger

essiedub said:


> Well I have been jonesing for a new bag but I really do NOT need another bag.  I stopped posting during color showcase weeks but I think I need to look at my bags so here is the collection for Blue week.  Oh I definitely have a problem ..I gravitate towards blue and grey bags (actually, I won’t lie, I kinda like so many colors). Though I do have a lot of blue
> 
> View attachment 4815459
> 
> 
> The Celine belt bag is probably the most practical for daily purposes yet still not too out of place for weekend jaunts. I love her and she has the contrast interior.
> The little Prada bow pouch is my stadium bag (Blue and Gold!) for football games in the fall - looks like no games this autumn.
> The little canisters are perfume sprays one is bleu de prusse and the other...iris (I think, maybe not).  They are not practical at all (far too heavy) but I just HAD to have them
> I love my mini Lady Dior
> I don’t carry the Birkin 35 much but she is so silky! She’s also bleu de prusse (love that color) She has the special guilloche hardware. I really can’t take her to job sites
> 
> 
> Any questions? Comments? Yes I have a problem...



You have a fantastic collection of dark blue bags. As someone who's just added another predominantly navy again, I find the colour really easy. I never get tired of it - probably a good thing since I went to 3 schools and all their uniforms were mostly navy (yes, we have uniforms in the UK). 

I have a very vintage (early 1970s) navy Chanel bag. Yours is TDF  

and I love Bleu de Prusse


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> I am beginning to dread my autocorrect.
> 
> I hate that the computers think they're so clever (as do the companies that have convinced us they are).
> 
> I've noticed since I've started to enjoy watching old movies of the '30s and '40s on YT, 'my' advertisements have changed from activewear and skincare to featuring funerals and care homes. On FB all my sponsored adds are towards gay men because I had worked at a certain magazine for a year and on Insta I'm getting cross-over from other sites.
> 
> We are being followed and listened to. And even then computers are getting it wrong.


hahahaha. FB ads are the most hilarious. My favorite moment is when Amazon suggests I buy something THAT I JUST BOUGHT.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> I love a rich true green, a bright emerald green. But, I’m not sure that is the best match for my wardrobe.
> Oh wow. Blue is the easiest for me. I don’t tend to likenavy because I wear so much black. But, I love royal blues.
> 
> Aaaaand so, of course I currently have an azure (Dior) and a navy (Gucci).   I love them both! They’re definitely two of my favorite bags.Thanks for the well wishes for DS. And, I’m in the same class as you. I can clean and condition my bags. Other than that? I leave it to the pros.



I don't think royal blue is easy to find. Even when cobalt or royal are in fashion it's hard to find designer bags. H create blues every season but Bleu Saphir is the closest I've seen to a nice bright mid-blue.


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> I fell in love with My Portland Leather goods Mini Crossbody so much that I wanted a darker color for fall. They sold out of the pebbled one I wanted so I ordered a smooth leather one. When it came they had made more of the other one. So I ordered the pebbled one too since they are different colors.
> 
> View attachment 4815206


I LOVE MINE!!! It still smells divine also. Nice straps!


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> They look very similar other then texture. Love the pebbled Leather in Nutmeg  but the smooth Honey is growing on me too . Do I keep both or sell the smooth?


I am a sucker for smooth leathers, so the choice would be easy for me. What will you do?


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> Here is a shot of them on though I have not lowered the strap of the honey as I have not used it.
> 
> View attachment 4815296


The larger totes are on massive markdown right now and I am soooo tempted. The merlot is very pretty. But I love my mini, and IDK if the regular size is just too big......


----------



## momasaurus

essiedub said:


> Well I have been jonesing for a new bag but I really do NOT need another bag.  I stopped posting during color showcase weeks but I think I need to look at my bags so here is the collection for Blue week.  Oh I definitely have a problem ..I gravitate towards blue and grey bags (actually, I won’t lie, I kinda like so many colors). Though I do have a lot of blue
> 
> View attachment 4815459
> 
> 
> The Celine belt bag is probably the most practical for daily purposes yet still not too out of place for weekend jaunts. I love her and she has the contrast interior.
> The little Prada bow pouch is my stadium bag (Blue and Gold!) for football games in the fall - looks like no games this autumn.
> The little canisters are perfume sprays one is bleu de prusse and the other...iris (I think, maybe not).  They are not practical at all (far too heavy) but I just HAD to have them
> I love my mini Lady Dior
> I don’t carry the Birkin 35 much but she is so silky! She’s also bleu de prusse (love that color) She has the special guilloche hardware. I really can’t take her to job sites
> 
> 
> Any questions? Comments? Yes I have a problem...


OK that is one beautiful Birkin. I wish I could see the color more truly (almost looks black on my screen). And the hardware!!!


----------



## momasaurus

Sparkletastic said:


> I love a rich true green, a bright emerald green. But, I’m not sure that is the best match for my wardrobe.
> Oh wow. Blue is the easiest for me. I don’t tend to likenavy because I wear so much black. But, I love royal blues.
> 
> Aaaaand so, of course I currently have an azure (Dior) and a navy (Gucci).   I love them both! They’re definitely two of my favorite bags.Thanks for the well wishes for DS. And, I’m in the same class as you. I can clean and condition my bags. Other than that? I leave it to the pros.


Give black and navy together a try. I like the combo.


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> hahahaha. FB ads are the most hilarious. My favorite moment is when Amazon suggests I buy something THAT I JUST BOUGHT.



"Customers who bought this, were also interested in this..." 

Er, no. This and that just appear in your lame delineation software next to each other. 

And the loyalty points is another problem in the same way. Stores that 'tailor' offers to suit you. Bought 2 leather skirts? They'll send you offers for leatherwear and skirts.

Case in point: 

'Went' to Joseph's sale this morning to see if they had any trousers in my size in the sale. I was looking for slim, straight cut, full length any colour but pastel/white/cream. Their alternatives suggested at every clic were lilac wide, kink-flare/ emerald green cropped / suede leggings. Er no, I'm only one shape so only looking for one style, thanks anyway. 

Although, I did actually click on the cropped green pair, none were available in my size. Since I put 3 things in 38 in my basket, why then waste my time recommending trousers (sorry, pants) only available 34 or 42. 

That suggests to me the software set to get rid of the hardest to sell items, not what the customer is searching for. 

_Customer experience_ is where it's at. The experience is frustrating at best.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> The smooth should patina to that great vintage look.
> 
> I absolutely loved the practically of the bag I would have no problem keeping both, as they will look very different soon enough. If you think they'll just cancel each other's cost-per-wear then sell.


Thank you! I am not worried about cost per wear on these. I sold a coach bag I received that was not as comfortable on as these are. On The PLG facebook page where I first asked what I should do everyone kept saying sell. So I listed it, but My friend who knows me well said not to unless I won't wear it. That is why I came and asked here as at this point you all know me quite well.


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> I am a sucker for smooth leathers, so the choice would be easy for me. What will you do?


I am the opposite and love the pebbled leather, but the smooth it talking to me now also. I have the small oxblood classic tote and I adore it.  I can not go bigger then that or perhaps medium as it might be to heavy for my bad shoulder. Are you thinking of one of their almost perfect bags? I would love to do a mystery tote plus 8 but if I got a large tote it would be to big and heavy for me.


----------



## doni

Cookiefiend said:


> I finished my cross stitch and thought I had come up with a marvelous idea for what to do with it.
> View attachment 4791363
> 
> It’s supposed to be a pillow (boring) and I thought it would be gorgeous sewn onto a toile and leather purse I found.
> View attachment 4791364
> 
> Easy Peasy I thought. But nope. I’ve talked to one person who feels the front of the purse would need to be deconstructed, and then re-sewn with the work placed on the toile. I’m thinking that will be a whole lotta money... I’m going to talk to a local purse maker next Tuesday and see what he thinks he could do.
> I know I could sew it onto a canvas tote, but I’m wanting more structure and I guess something a little nicer than that.
> It might be possible to sew it onto maybe a Longchamp Roseau or my Just Campagne - but I don’t need another purse like that...
> This is what I was hoping for:
> View attachment 4791362
> 
> whatcha think?


Wonderful.


----------



## doni

essiedub said:


> Well I have been jonesing for a new bag but I really do NOT need another bag.  I stopped posting during color showcase weeks but I think I need to look at my bags so here is the collection for Blue week.  Oh I definitely have a problem ..I gravitate towards blue and grey bags (actually, I won’t lie, I kinda like so many colors). Though I do have a lot of blue
> 
> View attachment 4815459
> 
> 
> The Celine belt bag is probably the most practical for daily purposes yet still not too out of place for weekend jaunts. I love her and she has the contrast interior.
> The little Prada bow pouch is my stadium bag (Blue and Gold!) for football games in the fall - looks like no games this autumn.
> The little canisters are perfume sprays one is bleu de prusse and the other...iris (I think, maybe not).  They are not practical at all (far too heavy) but I just HAD to have them
> I love my mini Lady Dior
> I don’t carry the Birkin 35 much but she is so silky! She’s also bleu de prusse (love that color) She has the special guilloche hardware. I really can’t take her to job sites
> 
> 
> Any questions? Comments? Yes I have a problem...


Your Birkin makes me want to have one...


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> They look very similar other then texture. Love the pebbled Leather in Nutmeg  but the smooth Honey is growing on me too . Do I keep both or sell the smooth?


I love the smooth leathers myself, but the pebbled I’d very cute too. I’m in camp Keep ‘em Both if you really like them both! 


essiedub said:


> Well I have been jonesing for a new bag but I really do NOT need another bag.  I stopped posting during color showcase weeks but I think I need to look at my bags so here is the collection for Blue week.  Oh I definitely have a problem ..I gravitate towards blue and grey bags (actually, I won’t lie, I kinda like so many colors). Though I do have a lot of blue
> 
> View attachment 4815459
> 
> 
> The Celine belt bag is probably the most practical for daily purposes yet still not too out of place for weekend jaunts. I love her and she has the contrast interior.
> The little Prada bow pouch is my stadium bag (Blue and Gold!) for football games in the fall - looks like no games this autumn.
> The little canisters are perfume sprays one is bleu de prusse and the other...iris (I think, maybe not).  They are not practical at all (far too heavy) but I just HAD to have them
> I love my mini Lady Dior
> I don’t carry the Birkin 35 much but she is so silky! She’s also bleu de prusse (love that color) She has the special guilloche hardware. I really can’t take her to job sites
> 
> 
> Any questions? Comments? Yes I have a problem...


Your B is stunning, such a beautiful color! And Box too?  


doni said:


> Wonderful.


Thank you!


----------



## msd_bags

Cookiefiend said:


> *Once upon a time I thought I had bag colors missing, and so I would find something in that color, and then get rid of it.
> There's a reason I don't have those colors (purple, orange, pastels)… because I don't carry them*. I love green, but I'm slowly learning that it is a color of bag that I should avoid. I love my green Miss Alligator, but rarely ever carry it. But I love it!


It was the same for me! I didn't have orange, so I got orange.  And then I didn't reach for it.  I find it a beautiful color.  But I always used some other bag instead.  I don't have pastel colors too, I'm not yet sure if I will dare try.


dcooney4 said:


> Here is a shot of them on though I have not lowered the strap of the honey as I have not used it.
> 
> View attachment 4815296


Love them both on you.  We, on tpf, would recognize them as different bags.  But in the outside world, I'm not so sure.  But to me, what is important how you will feel when carrying each one.  Will you feel like it's the same bag?  If so, then you should let go of one.  But if you feel you are carrying different bags, then you could keep them both.


essiedub said:


> Well I have been jonesing for a new bag but I really do NOT need another bag.  I stopped posting during color showcase weeks but I think I need to look at my bags so here is the collection for Blue week.  Oh I definitely have a problem ..I gravitate towards blue and grey bags (actually, I won’t lie, I kinda like so many colors). Though I do have a lot of blue
> 
> View attachment 4815459
> 
> 
> The Celine belt bag is probably the most practical for daily purposes yet still not too out of place for weekend jaunts. I love her and she has the contrast interior.
> The little Prada bow pouch is my stadium bag (Blue and Gold!) for football games in the fall - looks like no games this autumn.
> The little canisters are perfume sprays one is bleu de prusse and the other...iris (I think, maybe not).  They are not practical at all (far too heavy) but I just HAD to have them
> I love my mini Lady Dior
> I don’t carry the Birkin 35 much but she is so silky! She’s also bleu de prusse (love that color) She has the special guilloche hardware. I really can’t take her to job sites
> 
> 
> Any questions? Comments? Yes I have a problem...


Beautiful blues!!
I'm easily attracted to blue bags too.  But, I've gotten to a point where I do not want to add anymore.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Finally have a minute to show my new-2-me Goyard.
I’ve been interested in them for a while, but last year in Paris, I saw a woman in Hermès with a lovely blue Jeanne. It was so cute... and I really liked it - it was love at first sight. But finding a Jeanne (that meets all my criteria) wasn’t possible, and I wasn’t interested in a St Louis (and that is evidently the most popular G), and I’ve actually been feeling pretty bag content. But I still look around because- well you know.
I found something completely different, I had never seen this bag! A Sac Rouette. It’s new style and was released last year. It is SO lightweight, and easy to carry. Because it’s the Goyard canvas, it’s easy to wipe down - a bonus in COVID times. The leather strap can be doubled or left long - which makes it (for me) too long for a shoulder bag, but too short for crossbody wear. So I keep the strap doubled and wear it on my shoulder. The flap can be left outside or inside - it stays in place with a magnet.
Without further ado - here’s my new red girl! ❤️


Flap in


Single strap - can go over the flap for extra security


Interior - the pocket is lined with the canvas


And there is plenty of room!


Thanks for letting me share and @keodi let me know what you think! ❤️


----------



## keodi

Cookiefiend said:


> Finally have a minute to show my new-2-me Goyard.
> I’ve been interested in them for a while, but last year in Paris, I saw a woman in Hermès with a lovely blue Jeanne. It was so cute... and I really liked it - it was love at first sight. But finding a Jeanne (that meets all my criteria) wasn’t possible, and I wasn’t interested in a St Louis (and that is evidently the most popular G), and I’ve actually been feeling pretty bag content. But I still look around because- well you know.
> I found something completely different, I had never seen this bag! A Sac Rouette. It’s new style and was released last year. It is SO lightweight, and easy to carry. Because it’s the Goyard canvas, it’s easy to wipe down - a bonus in COVID times. The leather strap can be doubled or left long - which makes it (for me) too long for a shoulder bag, but too short for crossbody wear. So I keep the strap doubled and wear it on my shoulder. The flap can be left outside or inside - it stays in place with a magnet.
> Without further ado - here’s my new red girl! ❤
> View attachment 4815846
> 
> Flap in
> View attachment 4815847
> 
> Single strap - can go over the flap for extra security
> View attachment 4815848
> 
> Interior - the pocket is lined with the canvas
> View attachment 4815849
> 
> And there is plenty of room!
> View attachment 4815850
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and @keodi let me know what you think! ❤


  Beautiful bag!!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

keodi said:


> Beautiful bag!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Finally have a minute to show my new-2-me Goyard.
> I’ve been interested in them for a while, but last year in Paris, I saw a woman in Hermès with a lovely blue Jeanne. It was so cute... and I really liked it - it was love at first sight. But finding a Jeanne (that meets all my criteria) wasn’t possible, and I wasn’t interested in a St Louis (and that is evidently the most popular G), and I’ve actually been feeling pretty bag content. But I still look around because- well you know.
> I found something completely different, I had never seen this bag! A Sac Rouette. It’s new style and was released last year. It is SO lightweight, and easy to carry. Because it’s the Goyard canvas, it’s easy to wipe down - a bonus in COVID times. The leather strap can be doubled or left long - which makes it (for me) too long for a shoulder bag, but too short for crossbody wear. So I keep the strap doubled and wear it on my shoulder. The flap can be left outside or inside - it stays in place with a magnet.
> Without further ado - here’s my new red girl! ❤
> View attachment 4815846
> 
> Flap in
> View attachment 4815847
> 
> Single strap - can go over the flap for extra security
> View attachment 4815848
> 
> Interior - the pocket is lined with the canvas
> View attachment 4815849
> 
> And there is plenty of room!
> View attachment 4815850
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and @keodi let me know what you think! ❤


SUPER-CUTE! perfect for you.


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> I am the opposite and love the pebbled leather, but the smooth it talking to me now also. I have the small oxblood classic tote and I adore it.  I can not go bigger then that or perhaps medium as it might be to heavy for my bad shoulder. Are you thinking of one of their almost perfect bags? I would love to do a mystery tote plus 8 but if I got a large tote it would be to big and heavy for me.


If I got another mini, maybe green? I wish there were merlot in that size. There's a merlot large tote almost perfect that is tempting! I just don't want to get a too-big bag.


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> SUPER-CUTE! perfect for you.


Thank you! It's a fun and easy to carry bag!


----------



## papertiger

So interesting to talk about leather texture.

What do others prefer?

I think it's much harder to find supurb quality natural smooth leathers than natural thick grainy leather, so when I find it offered at H ior preloved n Swift or Box 

But casual bags for everyday just need to be more durable so practical leathers are better for those so Clemence or Vache Country are amazing. 

Gucci did the Zumi in 3 colours in both smooth and grant leathers. Both suited the model. Aesthetically, all things being equal I think I still preferred the smooth.


----------



## keodi

essiedub said:


> Well I have been jonesing for a new bag but I really do NOT need another bag.  I stopped posting during color showcase weeks but I think I need to look at my bags so here is the collection for Blue week.  Oh I definitely have a problem ..I gravitate towards blue and grey bags (actually, I won’t lie, I kinda like so many colors). Though I do have a lot of blue
> 
> View attachment 4815459
> 
> 
> The Celine belt bag is probably the most practical for daily purposes yet still not too out of place for weekend jaunts. I love her and she has the contrast interior.
> The little Prada bow pouch is my stadium bag (Blue and Gold!) for football games in the fall - looks like no games this autumn.
> The little canisters are perfume sprays one is bleu de prusse and the other...iris (I think, maybe not).  They are not practical at all (far too heavy) but I just HAD to have them
> I love my mini Lady Dior
> I don’t carry the Birkin 35 much but she is so silky! She’s also bleu de prusse (love that color) She has the special guilloche hardware. I really can’t take her to job sites
> 
> 
> Any questions? Comments? Yes I have a problem...


beautiful blue bag collection!!! i love the leather on your Birkin, so beautiful!, speaking of your birkin, it looks like a size 30cm.


essiedub said:


> I just realized how lousy my photo was..here’s a closeup of the SLG’s (which is another problem)
> There are more but I got tired.
> View attachment 4815461


beautiful slgs!


----------



## keodi

papertiger said:


> So interesting to talk about leather texture.
> 
> What do others prefer?
> 
> *I think it's much harder to find supurb quality natural smooth leathers than natural thick grainy leather, so when I find it offered at H ior preloved n Swift or Box
> 
> But casual bags for everyday just need to be more durable so practical leathers are better for those so Clemence or Vache Country are amazing.*
> 
> Gucci did the Zumi in 3 colours in both smooth and grant leathers. Both suited the model. Aesthetically, all things being equal I think I still preferred the smooth.


i agree, prefer smoother leathers  overall. From H, i love gulliver, swift, and box, but my other bags that I use often are togo or Clemence.


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> So interesting to talk about leather texture.
> 
> What do others prefer?
> 
> I think it's much harder to find supurb quality natural smooth leathers than natural thick grainy leather, so when I find it offered at H ior preloved n Swift or Box
> 
> But casual bags for everyday just need to be more durable so practical leathers are better for those so Clemence or Vache Country are amazing.
> 
> Gucci did the Zumi in 3 colours in both smooth and grant leathers. Both suited the model. Aesthetically, all things being equal I think I still preferred the smooth.


I prefer smooth leather in general. I like the touch of the smooth - the silky softness of it is wonderful 
Of my 13 "Everyday" purses, only one has grainy leather (LV Lockme Bucket); I guess I do consider it a more practical leather because I will carry it any time. One has Embossed leather (Gucci Padlock) - but I consider the leather itself smooth, and two 'suede-ish' (H Vibrato Pico and the Massacchessi Flor), so they're not really in contention for a smooth versus grainy leather.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Finally have a minute to show my new-2-me Goyard.
> I’ve been interested in them for a while, but last year in Paris, I saw a woman in Hermès with a lovely blue Jeanne. It was so cute... and I really liked it - it was love at first sight. But finding a Jeanne (that meets all my criteria) wasn’t possible, and I wasn’t interested in a St Louis (and that is evidently the most popular G), and I’ve actually been feeling pretty bag content. But I still look around because- well you know.
> I found something completely different, I had never seen this bag! A Sac Rouette. It’s new style and was released last year. It is SO lightweight, and easy to carry. Because it’s the Goyard canvas, it’s easy to wipe down - a bonus in COVID times. The leather strap can be doubled or left long - which makes it (for me) too long for a shoulder bag, but too short for crossbody wear. So I keep the strap doubled and wear it on my shoulder. The flap can be left outside or inside - it stays in place with a magnet.
> Without further ado - here’s my new red girl! ❤
> View attachment 4815846
> 
> Flap in
> View attachment 4815847
> 
> Single strap - can go over the flap for extra security
> View attachment 4815848
> 
> Interior - the pocket is lined with the canvas
> View attachment 4815849
> 
> And there is plenty of room!
> View attachment 4815850
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and @keodi let me know what you think! ❤


I love it. This is the perfect red.


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> If I got another mini, maybe green? I wish there were merlot in that size. There's a merlot large tote almost perfect that is tempting! I just don't want to get a too-big bag.


If they came out with Oxblood mini I would order that so fast. The green is very tempting.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> I love it. This is the perfect red.


Thank you!


----------



## essiedub

whateve said:


> Blue and gold are my college colors too!



Let me guess..
Golden Bear!
Wolverine
Volunteer
Bruin (though wrong blue and they need their own fight song)


----------



## essiedub

dcooney4 said:


> Wow what a wonderful selection of blues and the slgs are to die for.


thank you! Yes SLGs are so easy to buy and don’t take ip much room 



missie1 said:


> This is great collection of blues.  I’m always saying Navy is hardest blue to find but your collection is great.


Thanks missie1! I have a soft spot for blue bags, as you can tell. The Chanel and Prada are a true navy. Whenever I see a Celine, I always prefer the blue. They really know how to do the blues!


----------



## essiedub

papertiger said:


> You have a fantastic collection of dark blue bags. As someone who's just added another predominantly navy again, I find the colour really easy. I never get tired of it - probably a good thing since I went to 3 schools and all their uniforms were mostly navy (yes, we have uniforms in the UK).
> 
> I have a very vintage (early 1970s) navy Chanel bag. Yours is TDF
> 
> and I love Bleu de Prusse


yes blue is like an interesting neutral. The Chanel is 90’s.  I am posting closeups of the Bleu de Prusse for you and @momsasarus. It’s like a blue green blue ..but not teal. 



momasaurus said:


> OK that is one beautiful Birkin. I wish I could see the color more truly (almost looks black on my screen). And the hardware!!!



Here is Bleu de Prusse...boy this was so difficult to photograph.  The green just wasn’t coming through. I had to put it against my navy blue blanket to pull out the true color..hence the weird angles









doni said:


> Your Birkin makes me want to have one...


For me, it’s the color and the box leather that makes it so luscious. To be honest though, I have so few occasions to carry it. I know it’s just a tote but it’s almost better as a pet I’m so glad I pulled it put for photos. She’s sitting here with me now (ya ok I’m a doofus)



Cookiefiend said:


> I love the smooth leathers myself, but the pebbled I’d very cute too. I’m in camp Keep ‘em Both if you really like them both!
> 
> Your B is stunning, such a beautiful color! And Box too?
> 
> Thank you!


Thank you! Yes, I love box! Seriously H box is so silky!


keodi said:


> beautiful blue bag collection!!! i love the leather on your Birkin, so beautiful!, speaking of your birkin, it looks like a size 30cm.
> 
> beautiful slgs!


It‘s box! It‘s a 35cm. It looks smaller because of the staircase angle, I think.


----------



## essiedub

msd_bags said:


> Beautiful blues!!
> I'm easily attracted to blue bags too.  But, *I've gotten to a point where I do not want to add anymore*.



I have to agree with you there.  Every time I see a bag, my eye goes to the blue.  I have to actively tell myself to consider another color.  Actually lately, I have to remind myself that I have far too many bags (and too many scarves and too many watches and more than enough jewelry ...) but it’s like..well.._just one more..._


----------



## whateve

essiedub said:


> Let me guess..
> Golden Bear!
> Wolverine
> Volunteer
> Bruin (though wrong blue and they need their own fight song)


Bruin!


----------



## msd_bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Finally have a minute to show my new-2-me Goyard.
> I’ve been interested in them for a while, but last year in Paris, I saw a woman in Hermès with a lovely blue Jeanne. It was so cute... and I really liked it - it was love at first sight. But finding a Jeanne (that meets all my criteria) wasn’t possible, and I wasn’t interested in a St Louis (and that is evidently the most popular G), and I’ve actually been feeling pretty bag content. But I still look around because- well you know.
> I found something completely different, I had never seen this bag! A Sac Rouette. It’s new style and was released last year. It is SO lightweight, and easy to carry. Because it’s the Goyard canvas, it’s easy to wipe down - a bonus in COVID times. The leather strap can be doubled or left long - which makes it (for me) too long for a shoulder bag, but too short for crossbody wear. So I keep the strap doubled and wear it on my shoulder. The flap can be left outside or inside - it stays in place with a magnet.
> Without further ado - here’s my new red girl! ❤
> View attachment 4815846
> 
> Flap in
> View attachment 4815847
> 
> Single strap - can go over the flap for extra security
> View attachment 4815848
> 
> Interior - the pocket is lined with the canvas
> View attachment 4815849
> 
> And there is plenty of room!
> View attachment 4815850
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and @keodi let me know what you think! ❤


Wow, this is beautiful!!  Where did you find her?


papertiger said:


> So interesting to talk about leather texture.
> 
> What do others prefer?
> 
> I think it's much harder to find supurb quality natural smooth leathers than natural thick grainy leather, so when I find it offered at H ior preloved n Swift or Box
> 
> But casual bags for everyday just need to be more durable so practical leathers are better for those so Clemence or Vache Country are amazing.
> 
> Gucci did the Zumi in 3 colours in both smooth and grant leathers. Both suited the model. Aesthetically, all things being equal I think I still preferred the smooth.


My preference has changed.  And so later, it may change again.  As you may know, Massaccesi offers a choice of leathers for each of its bag models.  For the first few years, I was happier with the smooth nappa leather.  But since maybe last year, I became more drawn to the grainy leathers.  And when I bought, even from other brands, my preference became the grainy ones.  (It's the same with hand-held vs. shoulder carry for me!  And structured vs. non-structured.  So I think I don't have forever preferences when it comes to bags and styles/leathers.)


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> I don't think royal blue is easy to find. Even when cobalt or royal are in fashion it's hard to find designer bags. H create blues every season but Bleu Saphir is the closest I've seen to a nice bright mid-blue.


Ah! You may be right. I certainly haven’t found a great cobalt / royal bag despite it being INC of my favorite colors. 


momasaurus said:


> Give black and navy together a try. I like the combo.


I know it can be quite chic. It’s just not for me. :shrugs


papertiger said:


> I'm only one shape so only looking for one style, thanks anyway.


I literally laughed out loud at this. YES!! Please say it again for the designers, retailers and style mavens in the back.  I don’t care what the trend is. My body looks best in certain silhouettes. So, I don’t need an algorithm showing me styles that will make me look like Oompa Loompa roadkill. 


papertiger said:


> So interesting to talk about leather texture.
> 
> What do others prefer?
> 
> I think it's much harder to find supurb quality natural smooth leathers than natural thick grainy leather, so when I find it offered at H ior preloved n Swift or Box
> 
> But casual bags for everyday just need to be more durable so practical leathers are better for those so Clemence or Vache Country are amazing.
> 
> Gucci did the Zumi in 3 colours in both smooth and grant leathers. Both suited the model. Aesthetically, all things being equal I think I still preferred the smooth.


I much prefer silky smooth which is why I’m a sucker for lamb. But, for bags that need to take on a little bit more use or less delicate use, I’m willing to go with some graining or pebbling. Speaking of...any designers using goatskin for bags this season?


----------



## missie1

essiedub said:


> yes blue is like an interesting neutral. The Chanel is 90’s.  I am posting closeups of the Bleu de Prusse for you and @momsasarus. It’s like a blue green blue ..but not teal.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Bleu de Prusse...boy this was so difficult to photograph.  The green just wasn’t coming through. I had to put it against my navy blue blanket to pull out the true color..hence the weird angles
> 
> View attachment 4816401
> View attachment 4816402
> View attachment 4816403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, it’s the color and the box leather that makes it so luscious. To be honest though, I have so few occasions to carry it. I know it’s just a tote but it’s almost better as a pet I’m so glad I pulled it put for photos. She’s sitting here with me now (ya ok I’m a doofus)
> 
> 
> Thank you! Yes, I love box! Seriously H box is so silky!
> 
> It‘s box! It‘s a 35cm. It looks smaller because of the staircase angle, I think.


This color combo with the silver hardware is perfect. It keeps the Navy feeling fresh and casual


----------



## papertiger

essiedub said:


> yes blue is like an interesting neutral. The Chanel is 90’s.  I am posting closeups of the Bleu de Prusse for you and @momsasarus. It’s like a blue green blue ..but not teal.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Bleu de Prusse...boy this was so difficult to photograph.  The green just wasn’t coming through. I had to put it against my navy blue blanket to pull out the true color..hence the weird angles
> 
> View attachment 4816401
> View attachment 4816402
> View attachment 4816403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, it’s the color and the box leather that makes it so luscious. To be honest though, I have so few occasions to carry it. I know it’s just a tote but it’s almost better as a pet I’m so glad I pulled it put for photos. She’s sitting here with me now (ya ok I’m a doofus)
> 
> 
> Thank you! Yes, I love box! Seriously H box is so silky!
> 
> It‘s box! It‘s a 35cm. It looks smaller because of the staircase angle, I think.



Your bag is absolutely gorgeous   - and I'm not even the biggest lover of Bs

Bleu de Prusse (Prussian blue) owes its name to the blue colour of the uniforms worn by the Prussian soldiers. It's quite a well known colour in France, particularly Paris, because of the Franco-Prussian war, which the French lost, and had to endure the Siege of Paris for 4 months which brought the Parisians to their knees. The success of the war meant freedom from the French army in the German speaking lands and German unification, Berlin becoming the newly formed country's capital, Prussia the dominant force. Berlin's expansion immediately set about creating a modern city that reviled Paris. Bleu de Prusse, also called Berlin blue, is a very dark cyan blue was naturally avoided colour in France, particularly Paris for decades after. It's interesting that Hermes use that colour (and quite a few other Prussian military symbols) presumably to evoke the late 19 Century.


----------



## essiedub

whateve said:


> Bruin!


I knew that!


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Ah! You may be right. I certainly haven’t found a great cobalt / royal bag despite it being INC of my favorite colors.
> I know it can be quite chic. It’s just not for me. :shrugs
> I literally laughed out loud at this. YES!! Please say it again for the designers, retailers and style mavens in the back.  I don’t care what the trend is. My body looks best in certain silhouettes. So, I don’t need an algorithm showing me styles that will make me look like Oompa Loompa roadkill.
> I much prefer silky smooth which is why I’m a sucker for lamb. But, for bags that need to take on a little bit more use or less delicate use, I’m willing to go with some graining or pebbling. Speaking of...any designers using goatskin for bags this season?



Hermes used to do a Bleu Roi (Royal Blue) and more recently Bleu Saphir (slightly cooler, darker and 'safer).

I have an H Bleu Roi Paris hat, but compared to the Box leather it has a touch more green. I would absolutely love a small size Box, Bleu Roi Kelly. Unfortunately, rare as hen's teeth. What makes it harder is some people just call any mid blue 'Royal Blue' used generically rather than the proper name.


----------



## essiedub

papertiger said:


> Your bag is absolutely gorgeous   - and I'm not even the biggest lover of Bs
> 
> Bleu de Prusse (Prussian blue) owes its name to the blue colour of the uniforms worn by the Prussian soldiers. It's quite a well known colour in France, particularly Paris, because of the Franco-Prussian war, which the French lost, and had to endure the Siege of Paris for 4 months which brought the Parisians to their knees. The success of the war meant freedom from the French army in the German speaking lands and German unification and Berlin becoming the newly formed country's capital, Prussia the dominant force. Berlin's expansion immediately set about creating a modern city that reviled Paris. Bleu de Prusse, also called Berlin blue, is a very dark cyan blue was naturally avoided colour in France, particularly Paris for decades after. It's interesting that Hermes use that colour (and quite a few other Prussian military symbols) presumably to evoke the late 19 Century.



Thank you for that bit of history! Didn’t know that it’s also called Berlin blue.  Fascinating that the color was avoided in France, though not surprising. I love the color...yes yes dark cyan blue or as I call it “blue-green blue.” I wonder if Hermes uses the color and the military symbols (of which I know nothing... do tell us more) because the family originated from that area?

Thank you


----------



## FizzyWater

papertiger said:


> Your bag is absolutely gorgeous   - and I'm not even the biggest lover of Bs
> 
> Bleu de Prusse (Prussian blue) owes its name to the blue colour of the uniforms worn by the Prussian soldiers. It's quite a well known colour in France, particularly Paris, because of the Franco-Prussian war, which the French lost, and had to endure the Siege of Paris for 4 months which brought the Parisians to their knees. The success of the war meant freedom from the French army in the German speaking lands and German unification and Berlin becoming the newly formed country's capital, Prussia the dominant force. Berlin's expansion immediately set about creating a modern city that reviled Paris. Bleu de Prusse, also called Berlin blue, is a very dark cyan blue was naturally avoided colour in France, particularly Paris for decades after. It's interesting that Hermes use that colour (and quite a few other Prussian military symbols) presumably to evoke the late 19 Century.



That would be Berlin trying to rival Paris, not revile, right?


----------



## essiedub

Sparkletastic said:


> I love a rich true green, a bright emerald green. But, I’m not sure that is the best match for my wardrobe.
> Oh wow. Blue is the easiest for me. I don’t tend to likenavy because I wear so much black. But, I love royal blues.
> 
> Aaaaand so, of course I currently have an azure (Dior) and a navy (Gucci).   I love them both! They’re definitely two of my favorite bags.Thanks for the well wishes for DS. And, I’m in the same class as you. I can clean and condition my bags. Other than that? I leave it to the pros.





papertiger said:


> I don't think royal blue is easy to find. Even when cobalt or royal are in fashion it's hard to find designer bags. H create blues every season but Bleu Saphir is the closest I've seen to a nice bright mid-blue.



Speaking of royal blue or sapphire, ooh ooh! I dream of that special Shanghai edition of the Lady Dior.  O.M.G If I were to get another blue bag, it would be this and in the patent. What an ad campaign! I was smitten. I was crazy for Dior in those days before they got a little weird.  I hear he came with the bag


----------



## essiedub

FizzyWater said:


> That would be Berlin trying to rival Paris, not revile, right?


 
Probably both!


----------



## papertiger

essiedub said:


> Thank you for that bit of history! Didn’t know that it’s also called Berlin blue.  Fascinating that the color was avoided in France, though not surprising. I love the color...yes yes dark cyan blue or as I call it “blue-green blue.” I wonder if Hermes uses the color and the military symbols (of which I know nothing... do tell us more) because the family originated from that area?
> 
> Thank you



Thank you, glad my studies came in handy for something  


From here: https://chelseavintagecouture.com/product/hermes-brandebourgs-silk-scarf/ but they whipped it off h.com  
*HERMES Brandebourgs Silk Scarf*
"Originally designed by Cathy Latham-Audibert in 1972, it is inspired by the drawings of military uniforms in the Èmile Hermès collection, it features the ornamental plaits used as buttonholes (Brandebourgs) that originated in Brandenburg, Germany."

There is a 140 Brandebourgs scarf out (again) for this season. It always sells very well. Now the area is called Brandenburg-Berlin, but before WW1, the Prussian capital was heavily influenced by all things military, almost all male attire resembled uniform. The ornate frogging for the military so obviously a feature was not only made in that region but became synonymous with male dress. The capital is Potsdam home of Frederic the Great's palace  Sanssouci no less. I think the name Brandenburg/Brandebourgs was well chosen to give it historical pomp and a Germanic tone, yet not too evocative of anything too specific.


----------



## papertiger

essiedub said:


> Speaking of royal blue or sapphire, ooh ooh! I dream of that special Shanghai edition of the Lady Dior.  O.M.G If I were to get another blue bag, it would be this and in the patent. What an ad campaign! I was smitten. I was crazy for Dior in those days before they got a little weird.  I hear he came with the bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816582
> View attachment 4816583



Actually, he looks a little like one of my ex-ballet teachers (Chinese-Singaporean). I liked him very much, he was so accomplished that when the piano-accompanist didn't show-up due to illness, he used to just conduct the class from the piano and played like he was giving a concert whilst never taking his eyes off us. 

_Amazing_ bag in that colour, so perfect for it.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> So interesting to talk about leather texture.
> 
> What do others prefer?
> 
> I think it's much harder to find supurb quality natural smooth leathers than natural thick grainy leather, so when I find it offered at H ior preloved n Swift or Box
> 
> But casual bags for everyday just need to be more durable so practical leathers are better for those so Clemence or Vache Country are amazing.
> 
> Gucci did the Zumi in 3 colours in both smooth and grant leathers. Both suited the model. Aesthetically, all things being equal I think I still preferred the smooth.


I love smooth leathers! When I see a Kelly in togo my heart sinks. And Epsom is even worse. Sorry!


----------



## momasaurus

essiedub said:


> yes blue is like an interesting neutral. The Chanel is 90’s.  I am posting closeups of the Bleu de Prusse for you and @momsasarus. It’s like a blue green blue ..but not teal.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Bleu de Prusse...boy this was so difficult to photograph.  The green just wasn’t coming through. I had to put it against my navy blue blanket to pull out the true color..hence the weird angles
> 
> View attachment 4816401
> View attachment 4816402
> View attachment 4816403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, it’s the color and the box leather that makes it so luscious. To be honest though, I have so few occasions to carry it. I know it’s just a tote but it’s almost better as a pet I’m so glad I pulled it put for photos. She’s sitting here with me now (ya ok I’m a doofus)
> 
> 
> Thank you! Yes, I love box! Seriously H box is so silky!
> 
> It‘s box! It‘s a 35cm. It looks smaller because of the staircase angle, I think.


Thanks for these pix. AMAZING BAG! The color, the size, the box leather, that hardware!!! I want to fondle the computer screen.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> Actually, he looks a little like one of my ex-ballet teachers (Chinese-Singaporean). I liked him very much, he was so accomplished that when the piano-accompanist didn't show-up due to illness, he used to just conduct the class from the piano and played like he was giving a concert whilst never taking his eyes off us.
> 
> _Amazing_ bag in that colour, so perfect for it.


I love multi-talented people. In the 17th c dance masters used to play a pocket violin for their classes.


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> I love smooth leathers! When I see a Kelly in togo my heart sinks. And Epsom is even worse. Sorry!



You don't have to apologise to me, I only have a Box K  .

I think a K can look OK in a grained leather is a larger size and on the right person. I managed to get a black 35 phw K for a friend and  she looked great, in fact she looked like a young princess.


----------



## papertiger

FizzyWater said:


> That would be Berlin trying to rival Paris, not revile, right?



 I can't spell in _any_ language (same time as writing this to you, DH is in the sitting room, correcting my German, and cursing/exclaiming/tutting every 2 mins).

How does one turn off the autocorrect if it can be done? (serious question)


----------



## essiedub

papertiger said:


> Thank you, glad my studies came in handy for something
> 
> 
> From here: https://chelseavintagecouture.com/product/hermes-brandebourgs-silk-scarf/ but they whipped it off h.com
> *HERMES Brandebourgs Silk Scarf*
> "Originally designed by Cathy Latham-Audibert in 1972, it is inspired by the drawings of military uniforms in the Èmile Hermès collection, it features the ornamental plaits used as buttonholes (Brandebourgs) that originated in Brandenburg, Germany."
> 
> There is a 140 Brandebourgs scarf out (again) for this season. It always sells very well. Now the area is called Brandenburg-Berlin, but before WW1, the Prussian capital was heavily influenced by all things military, almost all male attire resembled uniform. The ornate frogging for the military so obviously a feature was not only made in that region but became synonymous with male dress. The capital is Potsdam home of Frederic the Great's palace  Sanssouci no less. I think the name Brandenburg/Brandebourgs was well chosen to give it historical pomp and a Germanic tone, yet not too evocative of anything too specific.



Well blow me down...I was just commenting in the scarf thread that beyond the artistry, what makes the H scarves so interesting is the story hidden within. It is an education.

Brandebourgs is the German word for buttonhole? Cool. It ties so beautifully. And SansSouci is also a scarf! So many cross references! Back to the Prussian soldiers’ coats...gosh what an awesome color for a coat! It is such a unique color that is rarely seen in fashion. I have to go find my book on color and figure out what they used to make that dye; maybe indigo? mixed with something?


----------



## essiedub

momasaurus said:


> Thanks for these pix. AMAZING BAG! The color, the size, the box leather, that hardware!!! I want to fondle the computer screen.



As I was telling doni, she is more of a pet than a carrying bag  I wonder how the get the leather so silky cuz I can use that hand Cream!

and I also prefer the smooth leathers...Now I need to go survey my bags to confirm!


----------



## essiedub

papertiger said:


> How does one turn off the autocorrect if it can be done? (serious question)


 I also want to know. I abhor apple’s autocorrect. So Cheeky of them.


----------



## papertiger

essiedub said:


> Well blow me down...I was just commenting in the scarf thread that beyond the artistry, what makes the H scarves so interesting is the story hidden within. It is an education.
> 
> Brandebourgs is the German word for buttonhole? Cool. It ties so beautifully. And SansSouci is also a scarf! So many cross references! Back to the Prussian soldiers’ coats...gosh what an awesome color for a coat! It is such a unique color that is rarely seen in fashion. I have to go find my book on color and figure out what they used to make that dye; maybe indigo? mixed with something?



Could be, with onion skins (brown-yellow) or tea (tan)?


----------



## essiedub

papertiger said:


> Actually, he looks a little like one of my ex-ballet teachers (Chinese-Singaporean). I liked him very much, he was so accomplished that when the piano-accompanist didn't show-up due to illness, he used to just conduct the class from the piano and played like he was giving a concert whilst never taking his eyes off us.
> 
> _Amazing_ bag in that colour, so perfect for it.



I do not need another bag.
I do not need another blue bag.
I do not need another medium Lady Dior (since I prefer the mini)

Or Do I? It’s just so pretty. Maybe if it shows up on resale, I will have to seriously contemplate


----------



## papertiger

essiedub said:


> Well blow me down...I was just commenting in the scarf thread that beyond the artistry, what makes the H scarves so interesting is the story hidden within. It is an education.
> 
> Brandebourgs is the German word for buttonhole? Cool. It ties so beautifully. And SansSouci is also a scarf! So many cross references! Back to the Prussian soldiers’ coats...gosh what an awesome color for a coat! It is such a unique color that is rarely seen in fashion. I have to go find my book on color and figure out what they used to make that dye; maybe indigo? mixed with something?



I think it may be a poor translation from the French. 

I think it's the type of rope-effect rouleau loop design on the jacket.


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> I can't spell in _any_ language (same time as writing this to you, DH is in the sitting room, correcting my German, and cursing/exclaiming/tutting every 2 mins).
> 
> How does one turn off the autocorrect if it can be done? (serious question)





essiedub said:


> I also want to know. I abhor apple’s autocorrect. So Cheeky of them.


On an iphone -
In Settings - go to General
In General - go to Keyboard
In Keyboard - scroll down to Auto-Correction and turn it off (hit the green button and it will turn gray)


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> Well I have been jonesing for a new bag but I really do NOT need another bag.  I stopped posting during color showcase weeks but I think I need to look at my bags so here is the collection for Blue week.  Oh I definitely have a problem ..I gravitate towards blue and grey bags (actually, I won’t lie, I kinda like so many colors). Though I do have a lot of blue
> 
> View attachment 4815459
> 
> 
> The Celine belt bag is probably the most practical for daily purposes yet still not too out of place for weekend jaunts. I love her and she has the contrast interior.
> The little Prada bow pouch is my stadium bag (Blue and Gold!) for football games in the fall - looks like no games this autumn.
> The little canisters are perfume sprays one is bleu de prusse and the other...iris (I think, maybe not).  They are not practical at all (far too heavy) but I just HAD to have them
> I love my mini Lady Dior
> I don’t carry the Birkin 35 much but she is so silky! She’s also bleu de prusse (love that color) She has the special guilloche hardware. I really can’t take her to job sites
> 
> 
> Any questions? Comments? Yes I have a problem...





essiedub said:


> I just realized how lousy my photo was..here’s a closeup of the SLG’s (which is another problem)
> There are more but I got tired.
> View attachment 4815461


@essiedub what a beautifully curated collection of blue bags and SLGs! Bleu de Prusse is a wonderful blue and both your box Birkin and Celine belt catch my eye. Is that the name of the Celine, I have a different shape in my mind for Celine belt bag, is yours a trifold? All beauties, regardless!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Finally have a minute to show my new-2-me Goyard.
> I’ve been interested in them for a while, but last year in Paris, I saw a woman in Hermès with a lovely blue Jeanne. It was so cute... and I really liked it - it was love at first sight. But finding a Jeanne (that meets all my criteria) wasn’t possible, and I wasn’t interested in a St Louis (and that is evidently the most popular G), and I’ve actually been feeling pretty bag content. But I still look around because- well you know.
> I found something completely different, I had never seen this bag! A Sac Rouette. It’s new style and was released last year. It is SO lightweight, and easy to carry. Because it’s the Goyard canvas, it’s easy to wipe down - a bonus in COVID times. The leather strap can be doubled or left long - which makes it (for me) too long for a shoulder bag, but too short for crossbody wear. So I keep the strap doubled and wear it on my shoulder. The flap can be left outside or inside - it stays in place with a magnet.
> Without further ado - here’s my new red girl! ❤
> View attachment 4815846
> 
> Flap in
> View attachment 4815847
> 
> Single strap - can go over the flap for extra security
> View attachment 4815848
> 
> Interior - the pocket is lined with the canvas
> View attachment 4815849
> 
> And there is plenty of room!
> View attachment 4815850
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and @keodi let me know what you think! ❤


Congratulations on your new red bag, she looks fantastic!


----------



## essiedub

More bags said:


> @essiedub what a beautifully curated collection of blue bags and SLGs! Bleu de Prusse is a wonderful blue and both your box Birkin and Celine belt catch my eye. Is that the name of the Celine, I have a different shape in my mind for Celine belt bag, is yours a trifold? All beauties, regardless!


OMG 
You are right! This is the trifold! I have my eye on a belt bag!! I am so busted!


----------



## whateve

essiedub said:


> I knew that!


My mom was a Cal bear.


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> Congratulations on your new red bag, she looks fantastic!


Thank you so much!


----------



## essiedub

whateve said:


> My mom was a Cal bear.


Oh yeah! We had this conversation! my memory isn’t what it should be..but I blame your avatar change! Ha!
do you go to the games...or are you on east coast now (as I recall...)?


----------



## whateve

essiedub said:


> Oh yeah! We had this conversation! my memory isn’t what it should be..but I blame your avatar change! Ha!
> do you go to the games...or are you on east coast now (as I recall...)?


I'm still in California but not close by. I don't go to games. They have get togethers for alums near me but I've never participated. DH went to Chico so he doesn't share my passion. My grandfather went to UCLA when it was called southern campus.


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> OMG
> You are right! This is the trifold! I have my eye on a belt bag!! I am so busted!


Ha ha, that’s too funny! Which size and colour are you looking at? I’ve looked at the Belt Bags a number of times and I can’t decide on a size or colour, probably why I never bought one - analysis paralysis.


----------



## keodi

papertiger said:


> Your bag is absolutely gorgeous   - and I'm not even the biggest lover of Bs
> 
> Bleu de Prusse (Prussian blue) owes its name to the blue colour of the uniforms worn by the Prussian soldiers. It's quite a well known colour in France, particularly Paris, because of the Franco-Prussian war, which the French lost, and had to endure the Siege of Paris for 4 months which brought the Parisians to their knees. The success of the war meant freedom from the French army in the German speaking lands and German unification, Berlin becoming the newly formed country's capital, Prussia the dominant force. Berlin's expansion immediately set about creating a modern city that reviled Paris. Bleu de Prusse, also called Berlin blue, is a very dark cyan blue was naturally avoided colour in France, particularly Paris for decades after. It's interesting that Hermes use that colour (and quite a few other Prussian military symbols) presumably to evoke the late 19 Century.


Wow fascinating! I love the history lesson!


papertiger said:


> You don't have to apologise to me, *I only have a Box K*  .
> 
> I think a K can look OK in a grained leather is a larger size and on the right person. I managed to get a black 35 phw K for a friend and  she looked great, in fact she looked like a young princess.


I'd love to see it!


----------



## essiedub

whateve said:


> I'm still in California but not close by. I don't go to games. They have get togethers for alums near me but I've never participated. DH went to Chico so he doesn't share my passion. My grandfather went to UCLA when it was called southern campus.


I didn’t know it was called southern campus! Ha! We don’t go to alum events either and we live pretty close to campus.  I once saw an H picotin in the wild on Telegraph.  That was pretty exciting.. I tailed her, took a photo and posted in the wildlife thread!   We do go to the games and as proper bear fans, we suffer through the seasons. I decided last year that I will never again go to a home game against USC...just cannot get away from that stupid band. Ugh!  Anyway, we were “projected” to win the pac-12 north this season and in typical fashion, the season has been canceled. Such is the plight of a long suffering Cal fan.  Anyhoo...how did we get onto this? Oh yes my Blue and Gold stadium bag! I guess you’re also blue and gold (all UC campuses are) just lighter gold and lighter blue!


----------



## essiedub

More bags said:


> Ha ha, that’s too funny! Which size and colour are you looking at? I’ve looked at the Belt Bags a number of times and I can’t decide on a size or colour, probably why I never bought one - analysis paralysis.



... Shhh ...I pulled the trigger today on a resale site!  I went with the mini, which is the large (talk about a misnomer) and I really wanted it in a smooth calfskin (vs. the more typical pebbled leather) It’s not blue or gray! I dithered for days on whether I brown but I kept coming back to it. I think it’s the silkiness of the leather. This is the photo from the site


----------



## dcooney4

Yesterday, I dropped a bag off at the consignment shop. Sent back a bag with a design flaw. I am quite happy with where I am at the moment. I hope all the stuff at the consignment shop goes.


----------



## dcooney4

essiedub said:


> ... Shhh ...I pulled the trigger today on a resale site!  I went with the mini, which is the large (talk about a misnomer) and I really wanted it in a smooth calfskin (vs. the more typical pebbled leather) It’s not blue or gray! I dithered for days on whether I brown but I kept coming back to it. I think it’s the silkiness of the leather. This is the photo from the site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817491


Can't wait to see real photos of this. Congrats!


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> You don't have to apologise to me, I only have a Box K  .
> 
> I think a K can look OK in a grained leather is a larger size and on the right person. I managed to get a black 35 phw K for a friend and  she looked great, in fact she looked like a young princess.


What leather?


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> What leather?



I think it was either Clemence or Togo. 

I remember because I (as a London local) needed to pave the way for her (from Norway) and was slightly worried that someone with very fine taste in lady-like shoes (René Caovilla etc) would be able to work with a more rugged looking leather type. I think the choice was between a Lindy (can't remember specs) or that K and the Kelly looked so perfect on her.


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> ... Shhh ...I pulled the trigger today on a resale site!  I went with the mini, which is the large (talk about a misnomer) and I really wanted it in a smooth calfskin (vs. the more typical pebbled leather) It’s not blue or gray! I dithered for days on whether I brown but I kept coming back to it. I think it’s the silkiness of the leather. This is the photo from the site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817491


That is a beautiful bag, ooh the leather looks amazing!


----------



## keodi

essiedub said:


> ... Shhh ...I pulled the trigger today on a resale site!  I went with the mini, which is the large (talk about a misnomer) and I really wanted it in a smooth calfskin (vs. the more typical pebbled leather) It’s not blue or gray! I dithered for days on whether I brown but I kept coming back to it. I think it’s the silkiness of the leather. This is the photo from the site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817491


beautiful! congratulations!


dcooney4 said:


> Yesterday, I dropped a bag off at the consignment shop. Sent back a bag with a design flaw. I am quite happy with where I am at the moment. I hope all the stuff at the consignment shop goes.


I hope the items sell too!


----------



## FizzyWater

papertiger said:


> I can't spell in _any_ language (same time as writing this to you, DH is in the sitting room, correcting my German, and cursing/exclaiming/tutting every 2 mins).
> 
> How does one turn off the autocorrect if it can be done? (serious question)



Ha, my German BF has given up on my German I think.  But of my many random and semi-useless talents, one is spelling.  Spelling bee champions, represent!  (I once won the most lovely dictionary as a state consolation prize, back in the day when, yes, I read dictionaries for fun.)



essiedub said:


> Brandebourgs is the German word for buttonhole? Cool. It ties so beautifully. And SansSouci is also a scarf! So many cross references! Back to the Prussian soldiers’ coats...gosh what an awesome color for a coat! It is such a unique color that is rarely seen in fashion. I have to go find my book on color and figure out what they used to make that dye; maybe indigo? mixed with something?



The German for buttonhole is knopfloch, literally button (knopf) + loch (hole).  I think Brandenbourg is the loop of cording you can use as a buttonhole?  I would probably wrongly call it a frog.  Anyway, something so regional it picks up the name of the region, like a Black Forest Cake...

Anyway, definitely interesting to use so many Prussian influences given the long-time animosity.


----------



## More bags

FizzyWater said:


> Ha, my German BF has given up on my German I think.  But of my many random and semi-useless talents, one is spelling.  Spelling bee champions, represent!  (I once won the most lovely dictionary as a state consolation prize, back in the day when, yes, I read dictionaries for fun.)
> 
> 
> 
> The German for buttonhole is knopfloch, literally button (knopf) + loch (hole).  I think Brandenbourg is the loop of cording you can use as a buttonhole?  I would probably wrongly call it a frog.  Anyway, something so regional it picks up the name of the region, like a Black Forest Cake...
> 
> Anyway, definitely interesting to use so many Prussian influences given the long-time animosity.


Congratulations on the spelling bee championships - that would require a lot of talent, hard work and perseverance under pressure, so impressive!


----------



## FizzyWater

More bags said:


> Congratulations on the spelling bee championships - that would require a lot of talent, hard work and perseverance under pressure, so impressive!



You're very kind, thank you, but really it's just a quirk of my brain.  The state champions were miles above me - had the same quirk and really put in the hard work beyond that.


----------



## whateve

FizzyWater said:


> You're very kind, thank you, but really it's just a quirk of my brain.  The state champions were miles above me - had the same quirk and really put in the hard work beyond that.


I remember winning the spelling bee in grammar school! I married a man who can't spell.


----------



## dcooney4

keodi said:


> beautiful! congratulations!
> 
> I hope the items sell too!


Thank you!


----------



## essiedub

whateve said:


> I remember winning the spelling bee in grammar school! I married a man who can't spell.


I love spelling too.  I despise the Apple autocorrect


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> I think it was either Clemence or Togo.
> 
> I remember because I (as a London local) needed to pave the way for her (from Norway) and was slightly worried that someone with very fine taste in lady-like shoes (René Caovilla etc) would be able to work with a more rugged looking leather type. I think the choice was between a Lindy (can't remember specs) or that K and the Kelly looked so perfect on her.


I would LOVE to go shopping with you!


----------



## Sparkletastic

essiedub said:


> ... Shhh ...I pulled the trigger today on a resale site!  I went with the mini, which is the large (talk about a misnomer) and I really wanted it in a smooth calfskin (vs. the more typical pebbled leather) It’s not blue or gray! I dithered for days on whether I brown but I kept coming back to it. I think it’s the silkiness of the leather. This is the photo from the site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817491


Super gorgeous! Can’t wait to see live photos.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Here is a shot of them on though I have not lowered the strap of the honey as I have not used it.
> 
> View attachment 4815296



Thank-you for the photo! They definetely are different, tell different stories. I´d keep both and try out whether both get their fair share of being worn.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> Finally have a minute to show my new-2-me Goyard.
> I’ve been interested in them for a while, but last year in Paris, I saw a woman in Hermès with a lovely blue Jeanne. It was so cute... and I really liked it - it was love at first sight. But finding a Jeanne (that meets all my criteria) wasn’t possible, and I wasn’t interested in a St Louis (and that is evidently the most popular G), and I’ve actually been feeling pretty bag content. But I still look around because- well you know.
> I found something completely different, I had never seen this bag! A Sac Rouette. It’s new style and was released last year. It is SO lightweight, and easy to carry. Because it’s the Goyard canvas, it’s easy to wipe down - a bonus in COVID times. The leather strap can be doubled or left long - which makes it (for me) too long for a shoulder bag, but too short for crossbody wear. So I keep the strap doubled and wear it on my shoulder. The flap can be left outside or inside - it stays in place with a magnet.
> Without further ado - here’s my new red girl! ❤
> View attachment 4815846
> 
> Flap in
> View attachment 4815847
> 
> Single strap - can go over the flap for extra security
> View attachment 4815848
> 
> Interior - the pocket is lined with the canvas
> View attachment 4815849
> 
> And there is plenty of room!
> View attachment 4815850
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and @keodi let me know what you think! ❤




Congratulations on your new red girl! She´s so unusal and I love the colour!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

FizzyWater said:


> Ha, my German BF has given up on my German I think.  But of my many random and semi-useless talents, one is spelling.  Spelling bee champions, represent!  (I once won the most lovely dictionary as a state consolation prize, back in the day when, yes, I read dictionaries for fun.)
> 
> 
> 
> The German for buttonhole is knopfloch, literally button (knopf) + loch (hole).  I think Brandenbourg is the loop of cording you can use as a buttonhole?  I would probably wrongly call it a frog.  Anyway, something so regional it picks up the name of the region, like a Black Forest Cake...
> 
> Anyway, definitely interesting to use so many Prussian influences given the long-time animosity.



The item the French call a Brandebourg would be called a Knebelverschluss in German-  this is when it is the simple kind as mostly seen on dufflecoats nowadays.  If it is the quite ornate version as used on military uniforms the German word would be Posamentenverschluss and a frog in English. ???


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you for the photo! They definetely are different, tell different stories. I´d keep both and try out whether both get their fair share of being worn.


I agree! I have removed it from the sale site. Thanks for your help.


----------



## essiedub

cowgirlsboots said:


> The item the French call a Brandebourg would be called a Knebelverschluss in German-  this is when it is the simple kind as mostly seen on dufflecoats nowadays.  If it is the quite ornate version as used on military uniforms the German word would be Posamentenverschluss and a frog in English. ???


i cannot even begin to imagine how apple autocorrect is in German?


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> The item the French call a Brandebourg would be called a Knebelverschluss in German-  this is when it is the simple kind as mostly seen on dufflecoats nowadays.  If it is the quite ornate version as used on military uniforms the German word would be Posamentenverschluss and a frog in English. ???


There are so many reasons why I gave up on trying to learn to speak decent German. The poetry is nice, though.


----------



## papertiger

essiedub said:


> ... Shhh ...I pulled the trigger today on a resale site!  I went with the mini, which is the large (talk about a misnomer) and I really wanted it in a smooth calfskin (vs. the more typical pebbled leather) It’s not blue or gray! I dithered for days on whether I brown but I kept coming back to it. I think it’s the silkiness of the leather. This is the photo from the site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817491



OMG, gorgeousness


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> The item the French call a Brandebourg would be called a Knebelverschluss in German-  this is when it is the simple kind as mostly seen on dufflecoats nowadays.  If it is the quite ornate version as used on military uniforms the German word would be Posamentenverschluss and a frog in English. ???



Frogging - don't ask me why


----------



## papertiger

OK, you can ask. I looked it up 

From Pollard last year https://fashionhistory.fitnyc.edu/frogging/ 

"Kathryn Hennessy and Anna Fischel, authors of Fashion: The Definitive History of Costume and Style (2012), describe frogging as being “a coat closure comprising decorative braid and a spindle-shaped ‘frog button’ that passes through a look in the braid” (444). Frogging is most commonly associated with military uniforms. Photographed in 1895, Winston Churchill, who would later serve as Prime Minister of the United Kingdom, can be seen wearing a frogged military jacket (Fig. 1). At the time of this portrait, Churchill had been commissioned as a second lieutenant in the 4th Hussars on February 20th, 1895. The National Army Museum in London showcases a wide range of military attire that includes frogging—from the most utilitarian, to the highly ornate, as seen in Colonel Francis Strange’s 1869 portrait (Fig. 2).
As Wikipedia further explains:


> “Frogs and frogging became an important decorative feature on military uniforms from the 17th–19th centuries. This was particularly evident for prestigious regiments, especially cavalry or hussars, and gave rise to the German term for frogging in general, ‘Husarentressen’. These dolman jackets were tight-fitting and dominated by extensive frogging, often in luxurious materials such as gold, silver or brass metallic cording or brocades.
> The frogging was usually far more than was necessary for fastening. In some cases it even became non-functional, with a concealed opening beneath it and the original jacket opening becoming a false detail. By the later 19th century, for lower grade uniforms down to postmen, telegraph boys and hotel pages, the frogging cordage would be retained as a decoration but there would be no corresponding toggle or opening with it.”





Fig. 1 - Gale and Polden (Aldershot, 1890-1960).  Second Lieutenant Winston S Churchill, 4th Queen's Own Hussars, 1895. Photograph. London: National Army Museum, NAM. 1992-10-143-1547. Source: National Army Museum



Fig. 2 - Artist unknown.  Colonel Francis Strange, Royal Horse Artillery, 1869. Oil on canvas. London: National Army Museum, NAM. 1968-10-33-1. Source: National Army Museum



Fig. 3 - Maker unknown.  Short-frogged jacket worn by Captain John Grant Malcolmson, VC, 3 Bombay Light Cavalry, 1860. London: National Army Museum, NAM. 2017-10-6-1. Source: National Army Museum



Fig. 4 - Joshua Greene.  Gala dress of the wife of Lord Chief Justice György Majláth, 1867-96. Photograph. Budapest: Hungarian National Museum. Source: Hungarian National Museum
The Dictionary of Fashion History (2010) defines frogging as:


> “Frog, frogging: an ornamental loop-fastening for a coat, used with a frog-button, associated with Brandenbourgs; Frog-button, olivette: a spindle-shaped braided button to pass through frog fastenings.”


Over time, frogging become more and more decorative, rather than practical, as is evident in the 1860 jacket worn by Captain John Grant Malcolmson (Fig. 3). Due to its close association with military uniforms, frogging can be seen on many ceremonial garments. For both men and women, frogging became prominent on garments worn by notable royal, government and religious figures, as seen in the gala dress of the wife of Lord Chief Justice György Majláth (Fig. 4). "


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> OK, you can ask. I looked it up
> 
> From Pollard last year https://fashionhistory.fitnyc.edu/frogging/
> 
> "Kathryn Hennessy and Anna Fischel, authors of Fashion: The Definitive History of Costume and Style (2012), describe frogging as being “a coat closure comprising decorative braid and a spindle-shaped ‘frog button’ that passes through a look in the braid” (444). Frogging is most commonly associated with military uniforms. Photographed in 1895, Winston Churchill, who would later serve as Prime Minister of the United Kingdom, can be seen wearing a frogged military jacket (Fig. 1). At the time of this portrait, Churchill had been commissioned as a second lieutenant in the 4th Hussars on February 20th, 1895. The National Army Museum in London showcases a wide range of military attire that includes frogging—from the most utilitarian, to the highly ornate, as seen in Colonel Francis Strange’s 1869 portrait (Fig. 2).
> As Wikipedia further explains:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fig. 1 - Gale and Polden (Aldershot, 1890-1960).  Second Lieutenant Winston S Churchill, 4th Queen's Own Hussars, 1895. Photograph. London: National Army Museum, NAM. 1992-10-143-1547. Source: National Army Museum
> 
> 
> 
> Fig. 2 - Artist unknown.  Colonel Francis Strange, Royal Horse Artillery, 1869. Oil on canvas. London: National Army Museum, NAM. 1968-10-33-1. Source: National Army Museum
> 
> 
> 
> Fig. 3 - Maker unknown.  Short-frogged jacket worn by Captain John Grant Malcolmson, VC, 3 Bombay Light Cavalry, 1860. London: National Army Museum, NAM. 2017-10-6-1. Source: National Army Museum
> 
> 
> 
> Fig. 4 - Joshua Greene.  Gala dress of the wife of Lord Chief Justice György Majláth, 1867-96. Photograph. Budapest: Hungarian National Museum. Source: Hungarian National Museum
> The Dictionary of Fashion History (2010) defines frogging as:
> 
> Over time, frogging become more and more decorative, rather than practical, as is evident in the 1860 jacket worn by Captain John Grant Malcolmson (Fig. 3). Due to its close association with military uniforms, frogging can be seen on many ceremonial garments. For both men and women, frogging became prominent on garments worn by notable royal, government and religious figures, as seen in the gala dress of the wife of Lord Chief Justice György Majláth (Fig. 4). "


OMG I adore this pictures. Thanks so much!!! I should wear my Brandebourg dipdye today.


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> OMG I adore this pictures. Thanks so much!!! I should wear my Brandebourg dipdye today.



Chanel RTW has gone towards militantly for AW2020 too (nice heeled boots!) 

I've already starting to plan my battle-wear - from my existing wardrobe


----------



## ElainePG

essiedub said:


> ... Shhh ...I pulled the trigger today on a resale site!  I went with the mini, which is the large (talk about a misnomer) and I really wanted it in a smooth calfskin (vs. the more typical pebbled leather) It’s not blue or gray! I dithered for days on whether I brown but I kept coming back to it. I think it’s the silkiness of the leather. This is the photo from the site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817491


What a beauty… congratulations! You'll have to post photos when it arrives. Is it black, or is it brown? Difficult to tell from the stock photo.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> I would LOVE to go shopping with you!


Oh, so would I! Preferably in London!!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> OK, you can ask. I looked it up
> 
> From Pollard last year https://fashionhistory.fitnyc.edu/frogging/
> 
> "Kathryn Hennessy and Anna Fischel, authors of Fashion: The Definitive History of Costume and Style (2012), describe frogging as being “a coat closure comprising decorative braid and a spindle-shaped ‘frog button’ that passes through a look in the braid” (444). Frogging is most commonly associated with military uniforms. Photographed in 1895, Winston Churchill, who would later serve as Prime Minister of the United Kingdom, can be seen wearing a frogged military jacket (Fig. 1). At the time of this portrait, Churchill had been commissioned as a second lieutenant in the 4th Hussars on February 20th, 1895. The National Army Museum in London showcases a wide range of military attire that includes frogging—from the most utilitarian, to the highly ornate, as seen in Colonel Francis Strange’s 1869 portrait (Fig. 2).
> As Wikipedia further explains:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fig. 1 - Gale and Polden (Aldershot, 1890-1960).  Second Lieutenant Winston S Churchill, 4th Queen's Own Hussars, 1895. Photograph. London: National Army Museum, NAM. 1992-10-143-1547. Source: National Army Museum
> 
> 
> 
> Fig. 2 - Artist unknown.  Colonel Francis Strange, Royal Horse Artillery, 1869. Oil on canvas. London: National Army Museum, NAM. 1968-10-33-1. Source: National Army Museum
> 
> 
> 
> Fig. 3 - Maker unknown.  Short-frogged jacket worn by Captain John Grant Malcolmson, VC, 3 Bombay Light Cavalry, 1860. London: National Army Museum, NAM. 2017-10-6-1. Source: National Army Museum
> 
> 
> 
> Fig. 4 - Joshua Greene.  Gala dress of the wife of Lord Chief Justice György Majláth, 1867-96. Photograph. Budapest: Hungarian National Museum. Source: Hungarian National Museum
> The Dictionary of Fashion History (2010) defines frogging as:
> 
> Over time, frogging become more and more decorative, rather than practical, as is evident in the 1860 jacket worn by Captain John Grant Malcolmson (Fig. 3). Due to its close association with military uniforms, frogging can be seen on many ceremonial garments. For both men and women, frogging became prominent on garments worn by notable royal, government and religious figures, as seen in the gala dress of the wife of Lord Chief Justice György Majláth (Fig. 4). "


Thank you for these astonishing pictures, @papertiger . Fascinating to see a portrait of a YOUNG Winston Churchill! My image of him has always been in the period during WW II when he was… well… a teeny bit larger. And he had a cigar in his mouth.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Oh, so would I! Preferably in London!!!!!



Anytime ladies!


----------



## FizzyWater

cowgirlsboots said:


> The item the French call a Brandebourg would be called a Knebelverschluss in German-  this is when it is the simple kind as mostly seen on dufflecoats nowadays.  If it is the quite ornate version as used on military uniforms the German word would be Posamentenverschluss and a frog in English. ???



Ooh.  LEO (dict.leo.org online dictionary) (this and Google Translate keep me going at work, though they're not much help in spoken conversations) says Knebel = knob and of course Verschluss = closure.  And Posamenten = passamenterie!  This is why I love German - so logical!  (The grammar is why I hate German.  Aaaargh.)


----------



## FizzyWater

papertiger said:


> OK, you can ask. I looked it up
> 
> (snipped very cool info and mouthwatering pictures)



Thank you, so interesting!  I wonder if they came from East Asia - my mom's cheongsams (from study in Taiwan) all have frogging closures.  (And/or zippers)  Or the cultures probably passed them back and forth as fashion waxed and waned.


----------



## papertiger

FizzyWater said:


> Thank you, so interesting!  I wonder if they came from East Asia - my mom's cheongsams (from study in Taiwan) all have frogging closures.  (And/or zippers)  Or the cultures probably passed them back and forth as fashion waxed and waned.



Yes. it's very interesting.

My guess is that it came to the British through links in India (Indian men's sherwani worn by Maharajahs, royalty and nobleman) but these fastenings were also over Asia Minor, Middle-East, Russia, Afghanistan, Eastern Europe, the Caucasus and Ural mountain area way before, that came from traditional ceremonial 'folk' dress and often using gold and silver threads.

Fastenings were very difficult pre hooks/eyes (iron and could rust - not great in outerwear) buttons (usually made from shell and could break).  Flat sewn tubes, ties and laces were much more common for everyday. The knotted buttons ended-up as decoration in military wear, but the panels served to cover the metal hooks and protected the real fastening from the elements.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

essiedub said:


> i cannot even begin to imagine how apple autocorrect is in German?



Haha, I don´t know about apple as I don´t own any apple devices, but the autocorrect on my Motorola phone drives me crazy ( it always tries to write German when I wan to write English...) and the Google translate on the computer is soooo bad!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Frogging - don't ask me why



Either it´s some old English word I don´t know or it´s literal as the ornamental ends of the fastener look a bit like crouching frogs?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> OK, you can ask. I looked it up
> 
> From Pollard last year https://fashionhistory.fitnyc.edu/frogging/
> 
> "Kathryn Hennessy and Anna Fischel, authors of Fashion: The Definitive History of Costume and Style (2012), describe frogging as being “a coat closure comprising decorative braid and a spindle-shaped ‘frog button’ that passes through a look in the braid” (444). Frogging is most commonly associated with military uniforms. Photographed in 1895, Winston Churchill, who would later serve as Prime Minister of the United Kingdom, can be seen wearing a frogged military jacket (Fig. 1). At the time of this portrait, Churchill had been commissioned as a second lieutenant in the 4th Hussars on February 20th, 1895. The National Army Museum in London showcases a wide range of military attire that includes frogging—from the most utilitarian, to the highly ornate, as seen in Colonel Francis Strange’s 1869 portrait (Fig. 2).
> As Wikipedia further explains:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fig. 1 - Gale and Polden (Aldershot, 1890-1960).  Second Lieutenant Winston S Churchill, 4th Queen's Own Hussars, 1895. Photograph. London: National Army Museum, NAM. 1992-10-143-1547. Source: National Army Museum
> 
> 
> 
> Fig. 2 - Artist unknown.  Colonel Francis Strange, Royal Horse Artillery, 1869. Oil on canvas. London: National Army Museum, NAM. 1968-10-33-1. Source: National Army Museum
> 
> 
> 
> Fig. 3 - Maker unknown.  Short-frogged jacket worn by Captain John Grant Malcolmson, VC, 3 Bombay Light Cavalry, 1860. London: National Army Museum, NAM. 2017-10-6-1. Source: National Army Museum
> 
> 
> 
> Fig. 4 - Joshua Greene.  Gala dress of the wife of Lord Chief Justice György Majláth, 1867-96. Photograph. Budapest: Hungarian National Museum. Source: Hungarian National Museum
> The Dictionary of Fashion History (2010) defines frogging as:
> 
> Over time, frogging become more and more decorative, rather than practical, as is evident in the 1860 jacket worn by Captain John Grant Malcolmson (Fig. 3). Due to its close association with military uniforms, frogging can be seen on many ceremonial garments. For both men and women, frogging became prominent on garments worn by notable royal, government and religious figures, as seen in the gala dress of the wife of Lord Chief Justice György Majláth (Fig. 4). "



Oh wow! Thank-you for this! Must read it in peace tomorrow- bedtime now unfortunately.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

FizzyWater said:


> Ooh.  LEO (dict.leo.org online dictionary) (this and Google Translate keep me going at work, though they're not much help in spoken conversations) says Knebel = knob and of course Verschluss = closure.  And Posamenten = passamenterie!  This is why I love German - so logical!  (The grammar is why I hate German.  Aaaargh.)



Haha... German Grammar! Ask my 10-year old boy who has decided he likes English better (he taught himself from youtube) and has taken to thinking in English and speaking English at home. Meanwhile he speaks German using English grammar.... his teachers hate this!


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Either it´s some old English word I don´t know or it´s literal as the ornamental ends of the fastener look a bit like crouching frogs?



Or frogs' toes? Except they have four and frogging is usually three. I like crouching frogs 

In sewing terms, fogging means to rip away the stitches, in actual frogging you hunt a frog. 

Jury is still out LOL


----------



## FizzyWater

I had to pull out the compact Oxford English Dictionary, because it's sitting *right* behind me and I haven't touched it in, uh, too long:


Frogged and frogging show up later, as derivations.

I remember being able to read the cOED without the magnifying glass.  That was a while ago...

Um, back sort of on topic.  Last weekend I purged a couple more purses that I never wear, mostly casual totes.  I can't decide whether to rehome the H Paris Bombay 37 in Blue Jean - it's very pretty, but I only use it to travel and it's heavy, and then I have to lug it around or worry about leaving it in the room.  99% of the time I'd rather carry a Longchamp Neo roughly the same size and a quarter the weight.  For now I filled it with winter hats/gloves/scarves and will think about it again when I need to pull those out.  The current heat wave also made it easy to purge said hats/gloves/scarves. 

Next week when the heat breaks I may go downtown to LC and see about adding a couple more Neos, as they have some nice colors right now.  Also, they finally added a real gray (or so it looks on my computer) Le Pliage Cuir - of course after slightly changing the dimensions and putting a logo on the strap - sigh.  My current pale "gray" is actually a mauve-y brown-y gray, about which I've whined earlier.  Really an elegant color but... I'll take it down to the store and compare.


----------



## papertiger

FizzyWater said:


> I had to pull out the compact Oxford English Dictionary, because it's sitting *right* behind me and I haven't touched it in, uh, too long:
> View attachment 4822710
> 
> Frogged and frogging show up later, as derivations.
> 
> I remember being able to read the cOED without the magnifying glass.  That was a while ago...
> 
> Um, back sort of on topic.  Last weekend I purged a couple more purses that I never wear, mostly casual totes.  I can't decide whether to rehome the H Paris Bombay 37 in Blue Jean - it's very pretty, but I only use it to travel and it's heavy, and then I have to lug it around or worry about leaving it in the room.  99% of the time I'd rather carry a Longchamp Neo roughly the same size and a quarter the weight.  For now I filled it with winter hats/gloves/scarves and will think about it again when I need to pull those out.  The current heat wave also made it easy to purge said hats/gloves/scarves.
> 
> Next week when the heat breaks I may go downtown to LC and see about adding a couple more Neos, as they have some nice colors right now.  Also, they finally added a real gray (or so it looks on my computer) Le Pliage Cuir - of course after slightly changing the dimensions and putting a logo on the strap - sigh.  My current pale "gray" is actually a mauve-y brown-y gray, about which I've whined earlier.  Really an elegant color but... I'll take it down to the store and compare.



That's quite big Paris Bombay in an unusual colour. I would think this is quite a rare combo. If you're undecided I'd keep it a bit longer because it's quite unlikely that combo would come up again. 

Congratulations of the LPC. My friend has the black (not sure which size but not big) and the leather just looks better and better as she uses it. Grey leather bags are 1. my favourite neutral 2. _The _hardest colour to get right.


----------



## momasaurus

FizzyWater said:


> I had to pull out the compact Oxford English Dictionary, because it's sitting *right* behind me and I haven't touched it in, uh, too long:
> View attachment 4822710
> 
> Frogged and frogging show up later, as derivations.
> 
> I remember being able to read the cOED without the magnifying glass.  That was a while ago...
> 
> Um, back sort of on topic.  Last weekend I purged a couple more purses that I never wear, mostly casual totes.  I can't decide whether to rehome the H Paris Bombay 37 in Blue Jean - it's very pretty, but I only use it to travel and it's heavy, and then I have to lug it around or worry about leaving it in the room.  99% of the time I'd rather carry a Longchamp Neo roughly the same size and a quarter the weight.  For now I filled it with winter hats/gloves/scarves and will think about it again when I need to pull those out.  The current heat wave also made it easy to purge said hats/gloves/scarves.
> 
> Next week when the heat breaks I may go downtown to LC and see about adding a couple more Neos, as they have some nice colors right now.  Also, they finally added a real gray (or so it looks on my computer) Le Pliage Cuir - of course after slightly changing the dimensions and putting a logo on the strap - sigh.  My current pale "gray" is actually a mauve-y brown-y gray, about which I've whined earlier.  Really an elegant color but... I'll take it down to the store and compare.


"Laces, frogs, and cockades are so many obstacles to a soldier's exerting his strength." LOL. I guess that's the male version of trying to run in high heels?

Oooh i love your idea to use the Paris/Bombay for winter accessories storage!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> *"Laces, frogs, and cockades are so many obstacles to a soldier's exerting his strength." LOL. I guess that's the male version of trying to run in high heels?*
> 
> Oooh i love your idea to use the Paris/Bombay for winter accessories storage!


Tooooo funny!

But at least he doesn't have to do it backwards, the way Ginger Rogers did!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Anyone playing with or wearing pretty bags today?


----------



## muchstuff

Sparkletastic said:


> Anyone playing with or wearing pretty bags today?


We're all just hanging around   ...


----------



## msd_bags

muchstuff said:


> We're all just hanging around   ...
> 
> View attachment 4824166


Beauties!!!


----------



## muchstuff

msd_bags said:


> Beauties!!!


Thank you!


----------



## msd_bags

I just bought another stuff for the kitchen - Instant Pot! We’re 220volts here, and I just discovered that there is already a local distibutor.  My US-based sister uses this the most in her kitchen but I never tried it when I went on visits. 

When will all the buying end! Lol!  Pre-pandemic it was bags, now kitchen ware...


----------



## muchstuff

msd_bags said:


> I just bought another stuff for the kitchen - Instant Pot! We’re 220volts here, and I just discovered that there is already a local distibutor.  My US-based sister uses this the most in her kitchen but I never tried it when I went on visits.
> 
> When will all the buying end! Lol!  Pre-pandemic it was bags, now kitchen ware...


Kitchen ware can be every bit as much fun as bags...


----------



## More bags

muchstuff said:


> We're all just hanging around   ...
> 
> View attachment 4824166


I want to reach in there and feel the leather - they look lovely!


----------



## FizzyWater

msd_bags said:


> I just bought another stuff for the kitchen - Instant Pot! We’re 220volts here, and I just discovered that there is already a local distibutor.  My US-based sister uses this the most in her kitchen but I never tried it when I went on visits.
> 
> When will all the buying end! Lol!  Pre-pandemic it was bags, now kitchen ware...



I'm trying to hold out for the Instant Pot MAX, which gets up to the same pressure as a stovetop pressure cooker, to come to the EU, but no luck so far.  OTOH their new EU version does air frying.  

I don't need one.  I have: a pressure cooker, a sous vide immersion tool, a yogurt maker (2, even!)...  and while my kitchen is pretty big, my storage is suboptimal.

I miss having a slow cooker, though.  (When I first moved here they weren't common at all, and then my BF worried about leaving one unattended (sweetie, that's the point!) but now I'm working from home through at least the end of the year...)


----------



## FizzyWater

cowgirlsboots said:


> Haha... German Grammar! Ask my 10-year old boy who has decided he likes English better (he taught himself from youtube) and has taken to thinking in English and speaking English at home. Meanwhile he speaks German using English grammar.... his teachers hate this!



That must drive his teachers nuts!  It's really impressive, though, speaking mother tongue in foreign grammar.  I bet he doesn't realize it but he's learning a ton about how grammar works.


----------



## FizzyWater

papertiger said:


> That's quite big Paris Bombay in an unusual colour. I would think this is quite a rare combo. If you're undecided I'd keep it a bit longer because it's quite unlikely that combo would come up again.
> 
> Congratulations of the LPC. My friend has the black (not sure which size but not big) and the leather just looks better and better as she uses it. Grey leather bags are 1. my favourite neutral 2. _The _hardest colour to get right.



Thank you for the advice.  It's such a nice and useful (if heavy) bag that doesn't see the light of day enough.  Once travelling is a thing again I'll have to pull it out.  Until then it Has. A. Purpose. so I can't let it go yet. 

I do love, and get obsessive about greys.  I actually kept one bag which is sooo cheap, fake leather, an open tote (usually I want a closure), but it's such a perfect color!

I also usually prefer darker greys, but almost never wear white*, so figure light gray is a reasonable summer neutral.

*looks guiltily at LC Roseau Sakura tote - white, open top, but so pretty!



momasaurus said:


> Oooh i love your idea to use the Paris/Bombay for winter accessories storage!



Everything in the house must pull its weight!  (looks around at frivolous clutter, collapses in laughter)

But I figure if I should store bags stuffed to keep their shape, it might as well be useful.  Most of my bags are stuffed with concert/festival T-shirts that no longer fit.  Otherwise my list includes details like:

Hermes Paris Bombay 37 Blue Jean (holding winter scarves, hats, and gloves)
Fjallraven Kanken grey (gym bag)
Longchamp Le Pliage Op’Art L red/black (damaged, holding dance scarves)
Tom Bihn knitting bag black/blue (holding knitting materials)
No-name fake leather grey (holding bike gear)


----------



## momasaurus

FizzyWater said:


> I'm trying to hold out for the Instant Pot MAX, which gets up to the same pressure as a stovetop pressure cooker, to come to the EU, but no luck so far.  OTOH their new EU version does air frying.
> 
> I don't need one.  I have: a pressure cooker, a sous vide immersion tool, a yogurt maker (2, even!)...  and while my kitchen is pretty big, my storage is suboptimal.
> 
> I miss having a slow cooker, though.  (When I first moved here they weren't common at all, and then my BF worried about leaving one unattended (sweetie, that's the point!) but now I'm working from home through at least the end of the year...)


Thanks for the reminder about the slow cooker! I have one around here somewhere.


----------



## momasaurus

FizzyWater said:


> Thank you for the advice.  It's such a nice and useful (if heavy) bag that doesn't see the light of day enough.  Once travelling is a thing again I'll have to pull it out.  Until then it Has. A. Purpose. so I can't let it go yet.
> 
> I do love, and get obsessive about greys.  I actually kept one bag which is sooo cheap, fake leather, an open tote (usually I want a closure), but it's such a perfect color!
> 
> I also usually prefer darker greys, but almost never wear white*, so figure light gray is a reasonable summer neutral.
> 
> *looks guiltily at LC Roseau Sakura tote - white, open top, but so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Everything in the house must pull its weight!  (looks around at frivolous clutter, collapses in laughter)
> 
> But I figure if I should store bags stuffed to keep their shape, it might as well be useful.  Most of my bags are stuffed with concert/festival T-shirts that no longer fit.  Otherwise my list includes details like:
> 
> Hermes Paris Bombay 37 Blue Jean (holding winter scarves, hats, and gloves)
> Fjallraven Kanken grey (gym bag)
> Longchamp Le Pliage Op’Art L red/black (damaged, holding dance scarves)
> Tom Bihn knitting bag black/blue (holding knitting materials)
> No-name fake leather grey (holding bike gear)


Brilliant!
And can you keep these lists in your head? That would be my problem. "WHERE T. F. IS MY BIKE GEAR!? I know I put it somewhere!!!"


----------



## dcooney4

muchstuff said:


> We're all just hanging around   ...
> 
> View attachment 4824166


Perfect timing and beautiful bags!


----------



## FizzyWater

momasaurus said:


> Brilliant!
> And can you keep these lists in your head? That would be my problem. "WHERE T. F. IS MY BIKE GEAR!? I know I put it somewhere!!!"



Nope!  Hence the list! 

(But in winter the hat/glove/scarf bag lives by the door.  That helps!)


----------



## Sparkletastic

msd_bags said:


> I just bought another stuff for the kitchen - Instant Pot! We’re 220volts here, and I just discovered that there is already a local distibutor.  My US-based sister uses this the most in her kitchen but I never tried it when I went on visits.
> 
> When will all the buying end! Lol!  Pre-pandemic it was bags, now kitchen ware...


Happily, my buying has pretty much come to all but a screeching halt. I don’t really need anything. The few things I’ve bought 
(Jimmy Choo sneakers, diamond studs, and a unicorn bag) were opportunistic buys that I’d had on my mind but never got around to purchasing.  

One thing that feels weird is to not have any bags I’m thinking of / wanting to / hoping to sell. My collection is perfectly curated for me and tight. If anything, I could add 4 or 5 more bags down the road. But, after well over a decade of actively selling and buying bags to try to get to a good collection this calm feels very odd and a little anticlimactic.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Speaking of the bag. It was supposed to be here 2 weeks ago. It’s lost somewhere in the UPS system. The seller, sulko0, is being completely unhelpful in getting the bag to me - essentially saying they can’t do anything.

I’ve called every day since Friday (sometimes multiple times in a day) and I keep getting different lies about what’s going on with the package. One person has the audacity to tell me that the scans didn’t have to be true so I / we / they can’t “go” by that to know what happened to the package. Reps say someone will call me back with a status and no one ever does.

8 calls and over 5 hours on the phone about one package. I will never, ever ship with UPS.  In googling for an answer I ran across this article. Even when a live pet is being shipped there is no good tracking or worry that the pet may show up dead. 









						Coronavirus impact: Major shipping delays anger UPS customers
					

One woman had a pet lizard overnighted to herself -- but after the package was lost for a week, she was desperate to find it before the worst happened.




					abc7news.com


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> Speaking of the bag. It was supposed to be here 2 weeks ago. It’s lost somewhere in the UPS system. The seller, sulko0, is being completely unhelpful in getting the bag to me - essentially saying they can’t do anything.
> 
> I’ve called every day since Friday (sometimes multiple times in a day) and I keep getting different lies about what’s going on with the package. One person has the audacity to tell me that the scans didn’t have to be true so I / we / they can’t “go” by that to know what happened to the package. Reps say someone will call me back with a status and no one ever does.
> 
> 8 calls over 5 hours on the phone about one package. I will never, ever ship with UPS.  In googling for an answer I ran across this article. Even when a live pet is being shipped there is no good tracking or worry that the pet may show up dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus impact: Major shipping delays anger UPS customers
> 
> 
> One woman had a pet lizard overnighted to herself -- but after the package was lost for a week, she was desperate to find it before the worst happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7news.com


oh dear - that's awful.
I don't know what's going on with UPS, FedEx, or USPS - I've had issues with all three lately. 
UPS (who I am also angry with) delivered a package with confidential information to the wrong address - with a completely different zip code. How do I know this? Because that person opened the package (logical - if I am delivered something I don't usually check the name on it) and called us at the office to say she had the papers. I called UPS to say - essentially "WTF? Go back and get it AND DELIVER IT TO THE RIGHT ADDRESS!!" Which they did, but then charged me for their mistake… uh… NO. 
FedEx was supposed to deliver a special bottle of wine - they drove past my house twice and then said they were unable to deliver. But, I saw you go past the house twice… because I was home!! They didn't stop, didn't come to the door - nada. So I had to stay home another day. 
USPS - I don't want to be upset with them, my niece delivers mail. But things are arriving really late and often mangled. Though - my payroll company probably shouldn't use staples. On the envelope. 

Erm - I apologize for my rant… but I'm feeling your pain Sparkle!


----------



## muchstuff

More bags said:


> I want to reach in there and feel the leather - they look lovely!


Thanks, I always seem to have at least three bags out and about   .


----------



## muchstuff

dcooney4 said:


> Perfect timing and beautiful bags!


I'm playing with my bags a lot these days...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Anyone playing with or wearing pretty bags today?



Well, I was palying with a bag, but not sure it´s pretty.... It´s abro and it is leather..and I bought it cheaply off the classifieds... it arrived yesterday and I wished I had not bought it, as all it has to tell me is that I am definetely a snob when it comes to bags....
This one is too lightweight for me, too simple and even if I like the size, colour and design it is not what I wanted...  




I´m currently trying to fix the sagging bottom, then will polish it up properly and try to resell. 

My heart is still after the Dior New Lock...  unfortunately the seller who had promised me photos hasn´t got in touch again and the other bags in question on vestiaire are even more expensive...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

FizzyWater said:


> That must drive his teachers nuts!  It's really impressive, though, speaking mother tongue in foreign grammar.  I bet he doesn't realize it but he's learning a ton about how grammar works.



The teachers hate it and it always needs explaining to them that he is not too dumb to know grammar in general, but mainly thinking in a different language and applying the grammar he likes to German...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

muchstuff said:


> Kitchen ware can be every bit as much fun as bags...



Where did I hear this sentence recently? Yes, it was DH telling me about ice-cube machines and how desirable they are. I played deaf...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Speaking of the bag. It was supposed to be here 2 weeks ago. It’s lost somewhere in the UPS system. The seller, sulko0, is being completely unhelpful in getting the bag to me - essentially saying they can’t do anything.
> 
> I’ve called every day since Friday (sometimes multiple times in a day) and I keep getting different lies about what’s going on with the package. One person has the audacity to tell me that the scans didn’t have to be true so I / we / they can’t “go” by that to know what happened to the package. Reps say someone will call me back with a status and no one ever does.
> 
> 8 calls and over 5 hours on the phone about one package. I will never, ever ship with UPS.  In googling for an answer I ran across this article. Even when a live pet is being shipped there is no good tracking or worry that the pet may show up dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus impact: Major shipping delays anger UPS customers
> 
> 
> One woman had a pet lizard overnighted to herself -- but after the package was lost for a week, she was desperate to find it before the worst happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7news.com



What a shame! UPS is my least favourite courier, too. Any parcel they handle means trouble. Hope your bag will turn up soon!


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Happily, my buying has pretty much come to all but a screeching halt. I don’t really need anything. The few things I’ve bought
> (Jimmy Choo sneakers, diamond studs, and a unicorn bag) were opportunistic buys that I’d had on my mind but never got around to purchasing.
> 
> One thing that feels weird is to not have any bags I’m thinking of / wanting to / hoping to sell. My collection is perfectly curated for me and tight. If anything, I could add 4 or 5 more bags down the road. But, after well over a decade of actively selling and buying bags to try to get to a good collection this calm feels very odd and a little anticlimactic.


My mind has been far away from (new) bags the last few weeks.  The calm feels nice, though there’s still a bit of longing to use what I have especially when I get a glimpse of my collection.  I wonder when that will be.

I’m more interested in the kitchen now.  I had baking as a hobby for a long time when I was younger.  But that turned to cooking about 15 yrs ago.  Then lull.  Now, I might try baking breads.  It was all cakes and pastries before.  Never something using yeast.  I have yet to buy the ingredients.  But I think my KitchenAid stand mixer will be happy to be used again, and this time for kneading as well!  I’m just happy to test that she’s still working.  She’s 15 years old or so, and has been untouched for probably more than 10 years.  (And btw she’s 110v so I use a transformer.)



Sparkletastic said:


> Speaking of the bag. It was supposed to be here 2 weeks ago. It’s lost somewhere in the UPS system. The seller, sulko0, is being completely unhelpful in getting the bag to me - essentially saying they can’t do anything.
> 
> I’ve called every day since Friday (sometimes multiple times in a day) and I keep getting different lies about what’s going on with the package. One person has the audacity to tell me that the scans didn’t have to be true so I / we / they can’t “go” by that to know what happened to the package. Reps say someone will call me back with a status and no one ever does.
> 
> 8 calls and over 5 hours on the phone about one package. I will never, ever ship with UPS.  In googling for an answer I ran across this article. Even when a live pet is being shipped there is no good tracking or worry that the pet may show up dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus impact: Major shipping delays anger UPS customers
> 
> 
> One woman had a pet lizard overnighted to herself -- but after the package was lost for a week, she was desperate to find it before the worst happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7news.com


Sorry to hear about your package.  I hope it’s not in one of those UPS piles that are left exposed to the elements.  And how will they ever still sort those out btw.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Cookiefiend said:


> oh dear - that's awful.
> I don't know what's going on with UPS, FedEx, or USPS - I've had issues with all three lately.
> UPS (who I am also angry with) delivered a package with confidential information to the wrong address - with a completely different zip code. How do I know this? Because that person opened the package (logical - if I am delivered something I don't usually check the name on it) and called us at the office to say she had the papers. I called UPS to say - essentially "WTF? Go back and get it AND DELIVER IT TO THE RIGHT ADDRESS!!" Which they did, but then charged me for their mistake… uh… NO.
> FedEx was supposed to deliver a special bottle of wine - they drove past my house twice and then said they were unable to deliver. But, I saw you go past the house twice… because I was home!! They didn't stop, didn't come to the door - nada. So I had to stay home another day.
> USPS - I don't want to be upset with them, my niece delivers mail. But things are arriving really late and often mangled. Though - my payroll company probably shouldn't use staples. On the envelope.
> 
> Erm - I apologize for my rant… but I'm feeling your pain Sparkle!


I “get” that they are dealing with increased volume. But, it’s been 5 months. So many people are without jobs. Hire and train them!  But, train them well. 

Plus, I could deal with a delay due to limited capacity. It is what it is and I can be patient. What I *can’t* tolerate is misinformation and errors.  When the CSR said that I was being “unrealistic” to require that the tracking information be accurate, I almost shot sparks from my eyeballs. Why have tracking information if it’s just random errors and lies. They claimed to try to have delivered it to my home (nope I was there ALL day) and even claimed they tried to deliver it to a UPS access point (the local Michael’s.  A large national retail chain was available. You didn’t try to deliver it. So just say you lost it or chucked it in the dumpster. AAAARRRGGHHH! 


msd_bags said:


> My mind has been far away from (new) bags the last few weeks.  The calm feels nice, though there’s still a bit of longing to use what I have especially when I get a glimpse of my collection.  I wonder when that will be.
> 
> I’m more interested in the kitchen now.  I had baking as a hobby for a long time when I was younger.  But that turned to cooking about 15 yrs ago.  Then lull.  Now, I might try baking breads.  It was all cakes and pastries before.  Never something using yeast.  I have yet to buy the ingredients.  But I think my KitchenAid stand mixer will be happy to be used again, and this time for kneading as well!  I’m just happy to test that she’s still working.  She’s 15 years old or so, and has been untouched for probably more than 10 years.  (And btw she’s 110v so I use a transformer.)
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about your package.  I hope it’s not in one of those UPS piles that are left exposed to the elements.  And how will they ever still sort those out btw.


Your older kitchen items are likely better quality than new!  Enjoy your baking!!!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> I “get” that they are dealing with increased volume. But, it’s been 5 months. So many people are without jobs. Hire and train them!  But, train them well.
> 
> Plus, I could deal with a delay due to limited capacity. It is what it is and I can be patient. What I *can’t* tolerate is misinformation and errors.  When the CSR said that I was being “unrealistic” to require that the tracking information be accurate, I almost shot sparks from my eyeballs. Why have tracking information if it’s just random errors and lies. They claimed to try to have delivered it to my home (nope I was there ALL day) and even claimed they tried to deliver it to a UPS access point (the local Michael’s.  A large national retail chain was available. You didn’t try to deliver it. So just say you lost it or chucked it in the dumpster. AAAARRRGGHHH! Your older kitchen items are likely better quality than new!  Enjoy your baking!!!


This kind of stuff makes my head explode.  Ugh! I hope it shows up soon.


----------



## dcooney4

I have been moisturizing and checking each bag as I put it back after use. I have only been using crossbody bags either leather or fabric. I go for walks in a near by cute town and look at the pretty houses and some times stop to get a coffee or drink to take with me. My bags are not going near anyone as hubby is the one to go in and get the drinks. I am very happy that I am wearing all these bags. For once having a good size selection of small to medium bags is working for me.


----------



## momasaurus

FizzyWater said:


> Nope!  Hence the list!
> 
> (But in winter the hat/glove/scarf bag lives by the door.  That helps!)


Haha. Where do you keep the list? I would forget that.


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> oh dear - that's awful.
> I don't know what's going on with UPS, FedEx, or USPS - I've had issues with all three lately.
> UPS (who I am also angry with) delivered a package with confidential information to the wrong address - with a completely different zip code. How do I know this? Because that person opened the package (logical - if I am delivered something I don't usually check the name on it) and called us at the office to say she had the papers. I called UPS to say - essentially "WTF? Go back and get it AND DELIVER IT TO THE RIGHT ADDRESS!!" Which they did, but then charged me for their mistake… uh… NO.
> FedEx was supposed to deliver a special bottle of wine - they drove past my house twice and then said they were unable to deliver. But, I saw you go past the house twice… because I was home!! They didn't stop, didn't come to the door - nada. So I had to stay home another day.
> USPS - I don't want to be upset with them, my niece delivers mail. But things are arriving really late and often mangled. Though - my payroll company probably shouldn't use staples. On the envelope.
> 
> Erm - I apologize for my rant… but I'm feeling your pain Sparkle!


It is all totally crazy here now.
I have also watched carriers drive right past the house, then later claim "attempted delivery." NOT.
However, this week I had to return 2 scarves to H, and my printer died, but I found a handy mail service store not too far away where they printed my FedEx labels and attached them. H received the packages THE NEXT DAY!


----------



## doni

FizzyWater said:


> That must drive his teachers nuts!  It's really impressive, though, speaking mother tongue in foreign grammar.  I bet he doesn't realize it but he's learning a ton about how grammar works.



German is a b***** difficult language even for Germans. My (German) kids also find English grammar a relief...

I really have to keep up with this thread, love it so much. But I am always trying to catch up with all the interesting conversations about blue Prussian and what not!


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Anyone playing with or wearing pretty bags today?



Lined up on my piano in dust bags feeling very sad for themselves. Most have been out since early March just waiting. The only bags that have been out are my H Evelyne and GP and the ostrich Barbaato shopper (GP and Barbato when I went to town)

Announcement.

Another bag has gone. Vintage 1970s Pan Am cabin bag. Since the terrible TV show and their deliberate merch cash-in, the price sunk lower than the tarmac so I am glad to get rid of it.


----------



## papertiger

muchstuff said:


> Kitchen ware can be every bit as much fun as bags...



Really? 

I've been putting-off buying a new freezer for months, I can't even bare to look at those things. Now bags (which I don't need) I'm happy to browse through on a daily basis.


----------



## papertiger

FizzyWater said:


> I'm trying to hold out for the Instant Pot MAX, which gets up to the same pressure as a stovetop pressure cooker, to come to the EU, but no luck so far.  OTOH their new EU version does air frying.
> 
> I don't need one.  I have: a pressure cooker, a sous vide immersion tool, a yogurt maker (2, even!)...  and while my kitchen is pretty big, my storage is suboptimal.
> 
> I miss having a slow cooker, though.  (When I first moved here they weren't common at all, and then my BF worried about leaving one unattended (sweetie, that's the point!) but now I'm working from home through at least the end of the year...)



When we moved last the slow cooker went. DH loved it but I can't be asked to cook when I'm not hungry or wait for hours and hours when I am so it went unused. 

The bread machine is on the go nearly every day. In my other house it broke because I baked for all the neighbours too (still kneads though).


----------



## msd_bags

papertiger said:


> Lined up on my piano in dust bags feeling very sad for themselves. Most have been out since early March just waiting. The only bags that have been out are my H Evelyne and GP and the ostrich Barbaato shopper (GP and Barbato when I went to town)
> 
> Announcement.
> 
> Another bag has gone. Vintage 1970s Pan Am cabin bag. Since the terrible TV show and their deliberate merch cash-in, the price sunk lower than the tarmac so I am glad to get rid of it.


Congrats on the "out"!  But I commiserate with those sad bags that have not gone out for a while.



papertiger said:


> I've been putting-off buying a new freezer for months, I can't even bare to look at those things. Now bags (which I don't need) I'm happy to browse through on a daily basis.


I did this -- put off buying a new ref, a new washing machine, etc. -- when life was normal.  But during the lockdown, I bought them all, lol!


papertiger said:


> When we moved last the slow cooker went. DH loved it but I can't be asked to cook when I'm not hungry or wait for hours and hours when I am so it went unused.
> 
> The bread machine is on the go nearly every day. In my other house it broke because I baked for all the neighbours too (still kneads though).


Slow cookers are not popular in my country, but I sure have enjoyed the 4 or 5 times I have used mine in a span of 10 years!  The food yield is yummy as well.  Wow, you're into breads.  I will just begin with them!


----------



## muchstuff

papertiger said:


> Really?
> 
> I've been putting-off buying a new freezer for months, I can't even bare to look at those things. Now bags (which I don't need) I'm happy to browse through on a daily basis.


Oh not big appliances, all the small stuff   .


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Help, I´m going crazy...   feeling low all day I sunk back into the bag hunt...   of course the seller of this one still has not sent photos...




and then I found this one: 



of which I don´t even know the model name...  only that it was made in 2013, so no Galliano design anymore which should put me off it, but doesn´t as I really like it. 

I might be about to make a silly and far too expensive purchase...


----------



## muchstuff

cowgirlsboots said:


> Help, I´m going crazy...   feeling low all day I sunk back into the bag hunt...   of course the seller of this one still has not sent photos...
> 
> View attachment 4825765
> 
> 
> and then I found this one:
> 
> View attachment 4825766
> 
> of which I don´t even know the model name...  only that it was made in 2013, so no Galliano design anymore which should put me off it, but doesn´t as I really like it.
> 
> I might be about to make a silly and far too expensive purchase...


Only you can make that decision, I'm not one to talk as I've bought two bags in the last week. I fully admit buying makes me feel good, and I think a little joy in my life is a good thing. Not if you end up regretting the cost of course, but I don't think you have to feel like you're doing a bad thing by making a purchase. Just my two cents worth.


----------



## doni

papertiger said:


> Really?
> 
> I've been putting-off buying a new freezer for months, I can't even bare to look at those things. Now bags (which I don't need) I'm happy to browse through on a daily basis.



I get this. All my appliances seem to be simultaneously falling victim to their own planned obsolescence pandemia and there is nothing I find more boring than the prospect of having to look for reviews on the wretched things and filling my brain of unwanted data and information...  I am just being ruthless about it and making purchase decisions in a couple of hours max.



cowgirlsboots said:


> View attachment 4825766
> 
> of which I don´t even know the model name...  only that it was made in 2013, so no Galliano design anymore which should put me off it, but doesn´t as I really like it.
> 
> I might be about to make a silly and far too expensive purchase...



The cannage is always a classic and the leather in this looks yummy. But keep looking, that’s half the fun.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Help, I´m going crazy...   feeling low all day I sunk back into the bag hunt...   of course the seller of this one still has not sent photos...
> 
> View attachment 4825765
> 
> 
> and then I found this one:
> 
> View attachment 4825766
> 
> of which I don´t even know the model name...  only that it was made in 2013, so no Galliano design anymore which should put me off it, but doesn´t as I really like it.
> 
> I might be about to make a silly and far too expensive purchase...



I always tell myself I can have something if I really want it. In fact I can have anything (if I can afford it). 

Sometimes, I actually feel less inclined to buy something if I give myself permission.


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> I have been moisturizing and checking each bag as I put it back after use. I have only been using crossbody bags either leather or fabric. I go for walks in a near by cute town and look at the pretty houses and some times stop to get a coffee or drink to take with me. My bags are not going near anyone as hubby is the one to go in and get the drinks. I am very happy that I am wearing all these bags. For once having a good size selection of small to medium bags is working for me.


I‘m glad you’re enjoying your collection!

I pretty much only have small and medium bags now. Other than my JC hobo, the largest bags I have are my Chanel jumbos. And, it’s because of their size that they get worn the least -  despite how much I love them. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Help, I´m going crazy...   feeling low all day I sunk back into the bag hunt...   of course the seller of this one still has not sent photos...
> 
> View attachment 4825765
> 
> 
> and then I found this one:
> 
> View attachment 4825766
> 
> of which I don´t even know the model name...  only that it was made in 2013, so no Galliano design anymore which should put me off it, but doesn’t as I really like it.
> 
> I might be about to make a silly and far too expensive purchase...


I hope your mood perks up. I really try to avoid any potentially “off” behavior when I’m down like eating junk food, having a cocktail, shopping, etc.  BUT! I think there is a huge difference between a potentially bad behavior trend and being kind to yourself with an indulgence here or there. 

These are tough times. If you can afford the bag and will use it, I say go for it. (Plus I’m a pre Chiuri Dior devotee so it’s hard for me to not say yippee when someone is considering a pretty one.Lol!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’m curious. What is the bag - now that time has passed - you’re most glad you sold / rehomed / trashed even though it was hard to do so at the time? 

For me it was my Chanel Ivory Flap and Gucci Soho Tote. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




These are such beautiful bags!

The ivory C just did NOT work with my wardrobe. And, it just didn’t make me happy. So, I never really wanted to choose it over my other bags. 

The Gucci was a spectacular color! I just picked the wrong style for me. I don’t like large, slouchy-ish totes.  And, I kept worrying I would mess up the suede on such a big bag. So, while I would enjoy seeing and petting the bag in my closet, I didn’t wear it nearly enough to justify owning it. 

At the end of the day, I’m very glad they’re gone. But it was haaaaaaard to let them go. 

Share your stories and pics of beloved bags that you’ve let go.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Help, I´m going crazy...   feeling low all day I sunk back into the bag hunt...   of course the seller of this one still has not sent photos...
> 
> View attachment 4825765
> 
> 
> and then I found this one:
> 
> View attachment 4825766
> 
> of which I don´t even know the model name...  only that it was made in 2013, so no Galliano design anymore which should put me off it, but doesn´t as I really like it.
> 
> I might be about to make a silly and far too expensive purchase...


I'm a sucker for Dior quilting.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m curious. What is the bag - now that time has passed - you’re most glad you sold / rehomed / trashed even though it was hard to do so at the time?
> 
> For me it was my Chanel Ivory Flap and Gucci Soho Tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825956
> View attachment 4825957
> 
> These are such beautiful bags!
> 
> The ivory C just did NOT work with my wardrobe. And, it just didn’t make me happy. So, I never really wanted to choose it over my other bags.
> 
> The Gucci was a spectacular color! I just picked the wrong style for me. I don’t like large, slouchy-ish totes.  And, I kept worrying I would mess up the suede on such a big bag. So, while I would enjoy seeing and petting the bag in my closet, I didn’t wear it nearly enough to justify owning it.
> 
> At the end of the day, I’m very glad they’re gone. But it was haaaaaaard to let them go.
> 
> Share your stories and pics of beloved bags that you’ve let go.


What immediately comes to mind are two Coach bags I bought with a 40% coupon from a class action. They were expensive by Coach standards. With my 40% off, the total was around $1100. It killed me to return them and lose the 40% but they were wrong for me. Both were too heavy.


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> What immediately comes to mind are two Coach bags I bought with a 40% coupon from a class action. They were expensive by Coach standards. With my 40% off, the total was around $1100. It killed me to return them and lose the 40% but they were wrong for me. Both were too heavy.
> 
> View attachment 4826006
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826007


The burgundy of that second bag is beautiful! They wouldn’t let you swap bags and get the 40% off others? Ugh!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Other than cheapy sundresses to wear in the pandemic, I’ve only bought 3 wardrobe items this year. And, I only have one in hand.  The bag is lost and the diamond studs are at the jeweler waiting for me to figure out what I’m doing about the jackets. But, the third item is here and making me SUPER happy!

Remember I bought a pair of Jimmy Choo Miami trainers in black but regretted not getting them in silver? Well, I went online to list something for sale and stumbled across a brand new pair in box. And, because the seller lives 10 minutes from me, I was able to meet her and inspect the shoes before purchasing.

Now I have both pair I wanted and I looooove them!  They are super sparkletastic worthy.   I love that I can wear them with jeans or with sporty dresses.


----------



## muchstuff

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m curious. What is the bag - now that time has passed - you’re most glad you sold / rehomed / trashed even though it was hard to do so at the time?
> 
> For me it was my Chanel Ivory Flap and Gucci Soho Tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825956
> View attachment 4825957
> 
> These are such beautiful bags!
> 
> The ivory C just did NOT work with my wardrobe. And, it just didn’t make me happy. So, I never really wanted to choose it over my other bags.
> 
> The Gucci was a spectacular color! I just picked the wrong style for me. I don’t like large, slouchy-ish totes.  And, I kept worrying I would mess up the suede on such a big bag. So, while I would enjoy seeing and petting the bag in my closet, I didn’t wear it nearly enough to justify owning it.
> 
> At the end of the day, I’m very glad they’re gone. But it was haaaaaaard to let them go.
> 
> Share your stories and pics of beloved bags that you’ve let go.


These two, BV Campana and BV Loop. Both were very hard to part with. Too big for me but I'm betting I end up buying a large Loop again.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Other than cheapy sundresses to wear in the pandemic, I’ve only bought 3 wardrobe items this year. And, I only have one in hand.  The bag is lost and the diamond studs are at the jeweler waiting for me to figure out what I’m doing about the jackets. But, the third item is here and making me SUPER happy!
> 
> Remember I bought a pair of Jimmy Choo Miami trainers in black but regretted not getting them in silver? Well, I went online to list something for sale and stumbled across a brand new pair in box. And, because the seller lives 10 minutes from me, I was able to meet her and inspect the shoes before purchasing.
> 
> Now I have both pair I wanted and I looooove them!  They are super sparkletastic worthy.  I love that I can wear them with jeans or with sporty dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826136


I love them!


----------



## Sparkletastic

muchstuff said:


> These two, BV Campana and BV Loop. Both were very hard to part with. Too big for me but I'm betting I end up buying a large Loop again.
> 
> View attachment 4826168
> View attachment 4826169


What is making you want another loop given the size? I have a similar perspective on a Gucci top handle stirrup bag I sold. I rarely wore it but I loooooooved it. I’m scared to look for another for fear I’ll buy one again.  


whateve said:


> I love them!


Thanks!  I never really wore trainers (sneakers? tennis shoes?) unless I was in the gym or doing grungy stuff like walking in a forest. Now, all of a sudden in the last couple years, I’m enjoying building a sneaker wardrobe. I’m eyeballing these now. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I’m just tying to figure I how to justify $650 for simple white tennis shoes when I can get either of these for under $100:
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
and these for under $40:
	

		
			
		

		
	




If I buy the Gucci sneaks it will be for pure brand / badge sake.   Er... I’m not above such vain foolishness ...but for tennis shoes????


----------



## muchstuff

Sparkletastic said:


> What is making you want another loop given the size? I have a similar perspective on a Gucci top handle stirrup bag I sold. I rarely wore it but I loooooooved it. I’m scared to look for another for fear I’ll buy one again.
> Thanks!  I never really wore trainers (sneakers? tennis shoes?) unless I was in the gym or doing grungy stuff like walking in a forest. Now, all of a sudden in the last couple years, I’m enjoying building a sneaker wardrobe. I’m eyeballing these now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826177
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m just tying to figure I how to justify $650 for simple white tennis shoes when I can get either of these for under $100:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826179
> View attachment 4826180
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and these for under $40:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826178
> 
> 
> If I buy the Gucci sneaks it will be for pure brand / badge sake.   Er... I’m not above such vain foolishness ...but for tennis shoes????


Because it's such a huge expanse of yummy cervo leather...


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> I always tell myself I can have something if I really want it. In fact I can have anything (if I can afford it).
> 
> Sometimes, I actually feel less inclined to buy something if I give myself permission.


+1
This is a hard thing for me to accept though. I *can* afford what I want, it’s just hard for me to believe. 


Sparkletastic said:


> I’m curious. What is the bag - now that time has passed - you’re most glad you sold / rehomed / trashed even though it was hard to do so at the time?
> 
> For me it was my Chanel Ivory Flap and Gucci Soho Tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825956
> View attachment 4825957
> 
> These are such beautiful bags!
> 
> The ivory C just did NOT work with my wardrobe. And, it just didn’t make me happy. So, I never really wanted to choose it over my other bags.
> 
> The Gucci was a spectacular color! I just picked the wrong style for me. I don’t like large, slouchy-ish totes.  And, I kept worrying I would mess up the suede on such a big bag. So, while I would enjoy seeing and petting the bag in my closet, I didn’t wear it nearly enough to justify owning it.
> 
> At the end of the day, I’m very glad they’re gone. But it was haaaaaaard to let them go.
> 
> Share your stories and pics of beloved bags that you’ve let go.


This is a marvelous question... I’m going to sleep on it, and come back tomorrow.


----------



## Sparkletastic

muchstuff said:


> Because it's such a huge expanse of yummy cervo leather...


Maybe get a smaller but more user friendly “expanse”.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Cookiefiend said:


> +1
> *This is a hard thing for me to accept though. I *can* afford what I want, it’s just hard for me to believe.*
> 
> This is a marvelous question... I’m going to sleep on it, and come back tomorrow.


Life is short. Tomorrow is not promised. Accept your good fortune and enjoy now. If it makes you feel better, do something wonderful for those less fortunate at the same time. Win - win.


----------



## muchstuff

Sparkletastic said:


> Maybe get a smaller but more user friendly “expanse”.


Already have that   . I have it in the smaller size and while I love it, it’s just not the same.


----------



## Sparkletastic

muchstuff said:


> Already have that   . I have it in the smaller size and while I love it, it’s just not the same.


We love what we love!


----------



## doni

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m curious. What is the bag - now that time has passed - you’re most glad you sold / rehomed / trashed even though it was hard to do so at the time?
> 
> Share your stories and pics of beloved bags that you’ve let go.



I cannot think of any... If I let go off a bag it is usually and easy decision at the moment, the opposite is more likely, that I then regret to let them go...

But now I have to revaluate my wardrobe needs. I have left my corporate job and am working from home (aren’t we all..., but it is permanent...). Plus corona. Plus almost no travelling for the time being. Plus I’ve got a dog now... Very different needs. So I am going to find it hard to let go of some of my bags. But I am sure once I do it will feel good, like I am welcoming my new life and the new world we are all venturing in. Here is hoping.



Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks!  I never really wore trainers (sneakers? tennis shoes?) unless I was in the gym or doing grungy stuff like walking in a forest. Now, all of a sudden in the last couple years, I’m enjoying building a sneaker wardrobe. I’m eyeballing these now. I’m just tying to figure I how to justify $650 for simple white tennis shoes when I can get either of these for under $100:and these for under $40:



I was the same. So anti-sneaker... Not that I am building a sneaker wardrobe. Simply filling it with Stan Smiths.

My (teenage) daughter has those exact Nikes, so they must be cool.

I have difficulties with luxury shoes that are versions of street wear. Like, usually, high street copies the runway. But with everyday shoes, the high end brands just make expensive copies of trust and tried originals. So, why would I buy Gucci’s or Celine’s copy of the StanSmiths, when I can buy _the_ _original_ for a fraction of the price? (I mean, even Philo wore the Adidas...). I feel the same about espadrilles (my parents come from a traditional espadrille making village) or combat boots, or Birkenstocks (which I find terribly uncomfortable but that’s just me).
Anyone feels the same?


----------



## momasaurus

muchstuff said:


> These two, BV Campana and BV Loop. Both were very hard to part with. Too big for me but I'm betting I end up buying a large Loop again.
> 
> View attachment 4826168
> View attachment 4826169


Those were very pretty bags. But big, yes.


----------



## momasaurus

Like so many here, I'm trying to balance new life (working from home, no travel, scary future, need to downsize) with my love of shopping and pursuing wishlist items. I don't want to do stupid shopping, or find myself shopping stupid, so I drew up a list of things I am probably thinking when endlessly searching eBay or other sites:
I want to be the kind of person who has this item.
I want to be the kind of person who has leisure time for shopping.
Today I find this color (or leather) pretty.
I am sad and bored and this might make me happy.

I hope the obvious shallowness of each statement will deter me from shopping stupid!


----------



## Sparkletastic

doni said:


> I cannot think of any... If I let go off a bag it is usually and easy decision at the moment, the opposite is more likely, that I then regret to let them go...
> 
> But now I have to revaluate my wardrobe needs. I have left my corporate job and am working from home (aren’t we all..., but it is permanent...). Plus corona. Plus almost no travelling for the time being. Plus I’ve got a dog now... Very different needs. So I am going to find it hard to let go of some of my bags. But I am sure once I do it will feel good, like I am welcoming my new life and the new world we are all venturing in. Here is hoping.
> 
> 
> 
> I was the same. So anti-sneaker... Not that I am building a sneaker wardrobe. Simply filling it with Stan Smiths.
> 
> My (teenage) daughter has those exact Nikes, so they must be cool.
> 
> I have difficulties with luxury shoes that are versions of street wear. Like, usually, high street copies the runway. But with everyday shoes, the high end brands just make expensive copies of trust and tried originals. So, why would I buy Gucci’s or Celine’s copy of the StanSmiths, when I can buy _the_ _original_ for a fraction of the price? (I mean, even Philo wore the Adidas...). I feel the same about espadrilles (my parents come from a traditional espadrille making village) or combat boots, or Birkenstocks (which I find terribly uncomfortable but that’s just me).
> Anyone feels the same?


On your life changes and your bags, if there wasn’t Covid, I still think we could likely wear our bags more casually for the shift that life is taking in general. People wear Birkens, Chanel flaps, Lady Diors and every other more “dressy” bags with very casual clothing. Styled well, I think they look great. So maybe we just have to get more creative. (?) 

Re: sneakers. Great insight! You articulated something that was rolling around in my head but couldn’t quite nail down. Yes! “Designer” sneakers usually are derivative of the “athletic” brands. The JC’s I bought are worth it to me because of the sparkle. But plain white sneaks?  Not so much. I tried on the Nike AF1. Cute on others. Not cute, heavy and stiff on me. I’m leaning towards the Stan Smiths - cute and comfy.

The rest of my sneaker “wardrobe” is super pretty but 100% functional - all 5 pair are Nikes that coordinate with my gym wear.

For casual wear, once I get a white pair and maybe some bizarrely cute unusual pair (maybe?), I’ll be done. I still don’t / won’t wear trainers enough outside the gym to justify owning a lot. What I _would_ like more of re: casual shoes is wedge sandals. I haven’t touched my professional shoes in months (yippee) so I need more casual shoes to go with my casual clothes. I’m thinking I need to bite the bullet and just buy more “nice” casual clothing. I don’t think we’re ever going back to the world as it was. And honestly, as someone who likes to dress well but has always hated “business” clothes (suits, sensible closed in pumps, the demon that is pantyhose, etc.) I’m glad. I hope I’ll finally be able to work in the clothes I _want_ to be in nice casual dresses and comfortable casual heels. It would be nice to have one wardrobe with only three types of clothes - formal, “regular” and athletic.

I’ve never tried on Birkenstock’s. If there is a shoe that epitomizes the opposite of my style, it would be  Birkenstock’s.  In contrast, one of my very best friends lives in them and has almost every color and variation. She’s even adorned them with decorations, etc. to match her clothes and mood. She says their comfort is why she buys them.


momasaurus said:


> Like so many here, I'm trying to balance new life (working from home, no travel, scary future, need to downsize) with my love of shopping and pursuing wishlist items. I don't want to do stupid shopping, or find myself shopping stupid, so I drew up a list of things I am probably thinking when endlessly searching eBay or other sites:
> I want to be the kind of person who has this item.
> I want to be the kind of person who has leisure time for shopping.
> Today I find this color (or leather) pretty.
> I am sad and bored and this might make me happy.
> 
> I hope the obvious shallowness of each statement will deter me from shopping stupid!


Very insightful of you to get to the core of why you may be buying what you don’t want and need. Kudos! 

I’m not sure what country you’re in. I hope you’re in one that has opened up. I’m in the US and in Texas.   We can’t get people to wear masks so...  As a a result, my shopping is curtailed when I say to myself:

• I’m already “all dressed up with no where to go.” Why add to my languishing closet?
• I don’t know what life will look like post Covid. Don’t buy for my old life. Be poised to buy for my new one later     once I see what that becomes.
• I’ll be buying 2019/2020 (or older) styles. Be patient and enjoy something fresh next year.


----------



## keodi

muchstuff said:


> We're all just hanging around   ...
> 
> View attachment 4824166


Beautiful bags! I love the cream coloured bag, what brand is it? so beautiful! 


muchstuff said:


> Kitchen ware can be every bit as much fun as bags...


I agree, I have been having so much fun with my air fryer. I purchased another one from costo after mine gave out after 2 years of several days per week of use.


Cookiefiend said:


> oh dear - that's awful.
> I don't know what's going on with UPS, FedEx, or USPS - I've had issues with all three lately.
> UPS (who I am also angry with) delivered a package with confidential information to the wrong address - with a completely different zip code. How do I know this? Because that person opened the package (logical - if I am delivered something I don't usually check the name on it) and called us at the office to say she had the papers. I called UPS to say - essentially "WTF? Go back and get it AND DELIVER IT TO THE RIGHT ADDRESS!!" Which they did, but then charged me for their mistake… uh… NO.
> FedEx was supposed to deliver a special bottle of wine - they drove past my house twice and then said they were unable to deliver. But, I saw you go past the house twice… because I was home!! They didn't stop, didn't come to the door - nada. So I had to stay home another day.
> USPS - I don't want to be upset with them, my niece delivers mail. But things are arriving really late and often mangled. Though - my payroll company probably shouldn't use staples. On the envelope.
> 
> Erm - I apologize for my rant… but I'm feeling your pain Sparkle!


I agree with you, and share the same sentiments. In my area USPS has been the worst, but I found out why. Apparently my distribution center are one of the centers affected by what is going on..I have so many items I'm expecting to include another grail scarf i managed to buy from consignment. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Well, I was palying with a bag, but not sure it´s pretty.... It´s abro and it is leather..and I bought it cheaply off the classifieds... it arrived yesterday and I wished I had not bought it, as all it has to tell me is that I am definetely a snob when it comes to bags....
> This one is too lightweight for me, too simple and even if I like the size, colour and design it is not what I wanted...
> 
> View attachment 4825025
> 
> 
> I´m currently trying to fix the sagging bottom, then will polish it up properly and try to resell.
> 
> My heart is still after the Dior New Lock...  unfortunately the seller who had promised me photos hasn´t got in touch again and the other bags in question on vestiaire are even more expensive...


I love the colour of this bag so happy, vibrant!


msd_bags said:


> My mind has been far away from (new) bags the last few weeks.  The calm feels nice, though there’s still a bit of longing to use what I have especially when I get a glimpse of my collection.  I wonder when that will be.
> 
> I’m more interested in the kitchen now.  I had baking as a hobby for a long time when I was younger.  But that turned to cooking about 15 yrs ago.  Then lull.  Now, I might try baking breads.  It was all cakes and pastries before.  Never something using yeast.  I have yet to buy the ingredients.  But I think my KitchenAid stand mixer will be happy to be used again, and this time for kneading as well!  I’m just happy to test that she’s still working.  She’s 15 years old or so, and has been untouched for probably more than 10 years.  (And btw she’s 110v so I use a transformer.)
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about your package.  I hope it’s not in one of those UPS piles that are left exposed to the elements.  And how will they ever still sort those out btw.


I love my kitchenAid mixer! I use mine weekly and i've owner her for a long time over 10 years!


papertiger said:


> Lined up on my piano in dust bags feeling very sad for themselves. Most have been out since early March just waiting. The only bags that have been out are my H Evelyne and GP and the ostrich Barbaato shopper (GP and Barbato when I went to town)
> 
> Announcement.
> 
> Another bag has gone. Vintage 1970s Pan Am cabin bag. Since the terrible TV show and their deliberate merch cash-in, the price sunk lower than the tarmac so I am glad to get rid of it.


I'm so happy you were able to re-home a bag! I'm sad for all the unused beauties in their dust bags, I hope they can come out to play soon!


whateve said:


> I'm a sucker for Dior quilting.


me too!


whateve said:


> What immediately comes to mind are two Coach bags I bought with a 40% coupon from a class action. They were expensive by Coach standards. With my 40% off, the total was around $1100. It killed me to return them and lose the 40% but they were wrong for me. Both were too heavy.
> 
> View attachment 4826006
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826007


That burgundy! 


muchstuff said:


> These two, BV Campana and BV Loop. Both were very hard to part with. Too big for me but I'm betting I end up buying a large Loop again.
> 
> View attachment 4826168
> View attachment 4826169


beautiful!


momasaurus said:


> Like so many here, *I'm trying to balance new life (working from home, no travel, scary future, need to downsize) with my love of shopping and pursuing wishlist items. I don't want to do stupid shopping, or find myself shopping stupid,* so I drew up a list of things I am probably thinking when endlessly searching eBay or other sites:
> I want to be the kind of person who has this item.
> I want to be the kind of person who has leisure time for shopping.
> Today I find this color (or leather) pretty.
> I am sad and bored and this might make me happy.
> 
> I hope the obvious shallowness of each statement will deter me from shopping stupid!


Same! I've been browsing and my favourite sites lately and I'm just tempted to get things that I don't really need, (as i'm not going anywhere)but have been on my wishlist. I purchased a balenciaga first a couple of months ago and i also wanted a city, and i'm contemplating getting a metallic edge city bag. I also want to get my H scarves for this season dispite picking up 3 H holy grail scarves this month..


Sparkletastic said:


> On your life changes and your bags, if there wasn’t Covid, I still think we could likely wear our bags more casually for the shift that life is taking in general. People wear Birkens, Chanel flaps, Lady Diors and every other more “dressy” bags with very casual clothing. Styled well, I think they look great. So maybe we just have to get more creative. (?)
> 
> Re: sneakers. Great insight! You articulated something that was rolling around in my head but couldn’t quite nail down. Yes! “Designer” sneakers usually are derivative of the “athletic” brands. The JC’s I bought are worth it to me because of the sparkle. But plain white sneaks?  Not so much. I tried on the Nike AF1. Cute on others. Not cute, heavy and stiff on me. I’m leaning towards the Stan Smiths - cute and comfy.
> 
> The rest of my sneaker “wardrobe” is super pretty but 100% functional - all 5 pair are Nikes that coordinate with my gym wear.
> 
> For casual wear, once I get a white pair and maybe some bizarrely cute unusual pair (maybe?), I’ll be done. I still don’t / won’t wear trainers enough outside the gym to justify owning a lot. What I _would_ like more of re: casual shoes is wedge sandals. I haven’t touched my professional shoes in months (yippee) so I need more casual shoes to go with my casual clothes. I’m thinking I need to bite the bullet and just buy more “nice” casual clothing. I don’t think we’re ever going back to the world as it was. And honestly, as someone who likes to dress well but has always hated “business” clothes (suits, sensible closed in pumps, the demon that is pantyhose, etc.) I’m glad. I hope I’ll finally be able to work in the clothes I _want_ to be in nice casual dresses and comfortable casual heels. It would be nice to have one wardrobe with only three types of clothes - formal, “regular” and athletic.
> 
> I’ve never tried on Birkenstock’s. If there is a shoe that epitomizes the opposite of my style, it would be  Birkenstock’s.  In contrast, one of my very best friends lives in them and has almost every color and variation. She’s even adorned them with decorations, etc. to match her clothes and mood. She says their comfort is why she buys them.
> Very insightful of you to get to the core of why you may be buying what you don’t want and need. Kudos!
> 
> I’m not sure what country you’re in. I hope you’re in one that has opened up. I’m in the US and in Texas.   We can’t get people to wear masks so...  *As a a result, my shopping is curtailed when I say to myself:
> 
> • I’m already “all dressed up with no where to go.” Why add to my languishing closet?
> • I don’t know what life will look like post Covid. Don’t buy for my old life. Be poised to buy for my new one later     once I see what that becomes.
> • I’ll be buying 2019/2020 (or older) styles. Be patient and enjoy something fresh next year.*



This is great insight. I need to follow this, as I keep getting distracted by items, and I still need to get items from my wishlist!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

muchstuff said:


> Only you can make that decision, I'm not one to talk as I've bought two bags in the last week. I fully admit buying makes me feel good, and I think a little joy in my life is a good thing. Not if you end up regretting the cost of course, but I don't think you have to feel like you're doing a bad thing by making a purchase. Just my two cents worth.



Thank-you! Yes, buying make sme feel good, too- if it´s something I like and that will stay. Buying groceries makes me feel sick...  I´d live on cereal and spend my money on bags, shoes and pretty dresses....    I´m still not sure whether I´d regret spending this kind of money on a bag. So far all my handbags have been on bargain level, some at prices I can´t believe when I see what they sell for now. I only know that when I buy a quilted bag it has to be Dior. I´ve been looking at lots of much cheaper alternatives and come to the conclusion that none of them would be able to satisfy me.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

doni said:


> I get this. All my appliances seem to be simultaneously falling victim to their own planned obsolescence pandemia and there is nothing I find more boring than the prospect of having to look for reviews on the wretched things and filling my brain of unwanted data and information...  I am just being ruthless about it and making purchase decisions in a couple of hours max.
> 
> 
> 
> The cannage is always a classic and the leather in this looks yummy. But keep looking, that’s half the fun.



I will, thank you! Always the big old bag spider lurking in her net for a true bag bargain....


----------



## momasaurus

Sparkletastic said:


> On your life changes and your bags, if there wasn’t Covid, I still think we could likely wear our bags more casually for the shift that life is taking in general. People wear Birkens, Chanel flaps, Lady Diors and every other more “dressy” bags with very casual clothing. Styled well, I think they look great. So maybe we just have to get more creative. (?)
> 
> Re: sneakers. Great insight! You articulated something that was rolling around in my head but couldn’t quite nail down. Yes! “Designer” sneakers usually are derivative of the “athletic” brands. The JC’s I bought are worth it to me because of the sparkle. But plain white sneaks?  Not so much. I tried on the Nike AF1. Cute on others. Not cute, heavy and stiff on me. I’m leaning towards the Stan Smiths - cute and comfy.
> 
> The rest of my sneaker “wardrobe” is super pretty but 100% functional - all 5 pair are Nikes that coordinate with my gym wear.
> 
> For casual wear, once I get a white pair and maybe some bizarrely cute unusual pair (maybe?), I’ll be done. I still don’t / won’t wear trainers enough outside the gym to justify owning a lot. What I _would_ like more of re: casual shoes is wedge sandals. I haven’t touched my professional shoes in months (yippee) so I need more casual shoes to go with my casual clothes. I’m thinking I need to bite the bullet and just buy more “nice” casual clothing. I don’t think we’re ever going back to the world as it was. And honestly, as someone who likes to dress well but has always hated “business” clothes (suits, sensible closed in pumps, the demon that is pantyhose, etc.) I’m glad. I hope I’ll finally be able to work in the clothes I _want_ to be in nice casual dresses and comfortable casual heels. It would be nice to have one wardrobe with only three types of clothes - formal, “regular” and athletic.
> 
> I’ve never tried on Birkenstock’s. If there is a shoe that epitomizes the opposite of my style, it would be  Birkenstock’s.  In contrast, one of my very best friends lives in them and has almost every color and variation. She’s even adorned them with decorations, etc. to match her clothes and mood. She says their comfort is why she buys them.
> Very insightful of you to get to the core of why you may be buying what you don’t want and need. Kudos!
> 
> I’m not sure what country you’re in. I hope you’re in one that has opened up. I’m in the US and in Texas.   We can’t get people to wear masks so...  As a a result, my shopping is curtailed when I say to myself:
> 
> • I’m already “all dressed up with no where to go.” Why add to my languishing closet?
> • I don’t know what life will look like post Covid. Don’t buy for my old life. Be poised to buy for my new one later     once I see what that becomes.
> • I’ll be buying 2019/2020 (or older) styles. Be patient and enjoy something fresh next year.


Absolutely - buying for the old life is really pointless. But buying for the new life is tricky. What new life? Yes, being patient is key!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> I always tell myself I can have something if I really want it. In fact I can have anything (if I can afford it).
> 
> Sometimes, I actually feel less inclined to buy something if I give myself permission.



That´s a good way of thinking!


----------



## momasaurus

keodi said:


> Beautiful bags! I love the cream coloured bag, what brand is it? so beautiful!
> 
> I agree, I have been having so much fun with my air fryer. I purchased another one from costo after mine gave out after 2 years of several days per week of use.
> 
> I agree with you, and share the same sentiments. In my area USPS has been the worst, but I found out why. Apparently my distribution center are one of the centers affected by what is going on..I have so many items I'm expecting to include another grail scarf i managed to buy from consignment.
> 
> I love the colour of this bag so happy, vibrant!
> 
> I love my kitchenAid mixer! I use mine weekly and i've owner her for a long time over 10 years!
> 
> I'm so happy you were able to re-home a bag! I'm sad for all the unused beauties in their dust bags, I hope they can come out to play soon!
> 
> me too!
> 
> That burgundy!
> 
> beautiful!
> 
> Same! I've been browsing and my favourite sites lately and I'm just tempted to get things that I don't really need, (as i'm not going anywhere)but have been on my wishlist. I purchased a balenciaga first a couple of months ago and i also wanted a city, and i'm contemplating getting a metallic edge city bag. I also want to get my H scarves for this season dispite picking up 3 H holy grail scarves this month..
> 
> 
> This is great insight. I need to follow this, as I keep getting distracted by items, and I still need to get items from my wishlist!


I know! Buying scarves makes me feel like myself. Even though I have plenty and am basically forcing myself to wear them now, going nowhere.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> I‘m glad you’re enjoying your collection!
> 
> I pretty much only have small and medium bags now. Other than my JC hobo, the largest bags I have are my Chanel jumbos. And, it’s because of their size that they get worn the least -  despite how much I love them.
> I hope your mood perks up. I really try to avoid any potentially “off” behavior when I’m down like eating junk food, having a cocktail, shopping, etc.  BUT! I think there is a huge difference between a potentially bad behavior trend and being kind to yourself with an indulgence here or there.
> 
> These are tough times. If you can afford the bag and will use it, I say go for it. (Plus I’m a pre Chiuri Dior devotee so it’s hard for me to not say yippee when someone is considering a pretty one.Lol!



Thank-you! I think I can afford the bag. My health insurance just issued a nice payback and I still have the money from taking a waggonload of deposit bottles back to the store before the lockdown (it´s mazing how nice a piggy bank they are!) 
I´m certainly pre Chiuri Dior, too, actually John Galliano Dior. If I could chose a bag in the boutique right now without looking at the price I´d struggle because the designs are either stolen from John or times long before him (and not made better) or not my taste at all....


----------



## cowgirlsboots

doni said:


> I cannot think of any... If I let go off a bag it is usually and easy decision at the moment, the opposite is more likely, that I then regret to let them go...
> 
> But now I have to revaluate my wardrobe needs. I have left my corporate job and am working from home (aren’t we all..., but it is permanent...). Plus corona. Plus almost no travelling for the time being. Plus I’ve got a dog now... Very different needs. So I am going to find it hard to let go of some of my bags. But I am sure once I do it will feel good, like I am welcoming my new life and the new world we are all venturing in. Here is hoping.
> 
> 
> 
> I was the same. So anti-sneaker... Not that I am building a sneaker wardrobe. Simply filling it with Stan Smiths.
> 
> My (teenage) daughter has those exact Nikes, so they must be cool.
> 
> I have difficulties with luxury shoes that are versions of street wear. Like, usually, high street copies the runway. But with everyday shoes, the high end brands just make expensive copies of trust and tried originals. So, why would I buy Gucci’s or Celine’s copy of the StanSmiths, when I can buy _the_ _original_ for a fraction of the price? (I mean, even Philo wore the Adidas...). I feel the same about espadrilles (my parents come from a traditional espadrille making village) or combat boots, or Birkenstocks (which I find terribly uncomfortable but that’s just me).
> Anyone feels the same?



About Birkenstocks being terribly uncomfortable I definetely feel the same! 
I haven´t ever considered buying designer sneakers, boots or espandrilles- the normal stuff does me just fine and mostly I even buy this pre-loved. (Except for espandrilles or my beloved flip-flops which have to be Ipanemas, though.) The only designer shoes I´m tempted by are heels- bought pre-loved.


----------



## keodi

momasaurus said:


> I know! Buying scarves makes me feel like myself. Even though I have plenty and am basically forcing myself to wear them now, going nowhere.


Same here! I have been practicing different knots using Mai Tai's scarf app at home. dressed up and no where to go.


----------



## keodi

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you! I think I can afford the bag. *My health insurance just issued a nice payback and I still have the money from taking a waggonload of deposit bottles back to the store before the lockdown (it´s mazing how nice a piggy bank they are!)*
> I´m certainly pre Chiuri Dior, too, actually John Galliano Dior. If I could chose a bag in the boutique right now without looking at the price I´d struggle because the designs are either stolen from John or times long before him (and not made better) or not my taste at all....


very nice! once we were allowed to deposit bottles again, i was shocked at the amount of $$$ I got back! it was enough for 2 weeks worth of groceries!


----------



## ElainePG

muchstuff said:


> We're all just hanging around   ...
> 
> View attachment 4824166


What gorgeous bags! 

I also found myself peering at your book titles.  Any recommendations? I just finished Long Bright River, by Liz Moore. I didn't think I'd care for it, because the plot line seemed too obvious. (One sister addicted to opiates, the other sister a police officer.) But it was a compelling story and very well-written. Also some good plot-twists.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> I just bought another stuff for the kitchen - Instant Pot! We’re 220volts here, and I just discovered that there is already a local distibutor.  My US-based sister uses this the most in her kitchen but I never tried it when I went on visits.
> 
> When will all the buying end! Lol!  *Pre-pandemic it was bags, now kitchen ware...*


So true! I haven't succumbed to an InstaPot (though I have friends who swear by them) but I've been slowly upgrading things like utensils (veggie peeler, sieve, etc.) and pots & pans. 

I just bought a lovely new ScanPan griddle to replace my (urk!) 20-something-year-old no-name griddle that had pretty much given up the ghost. Not even nice enough to donate; it went straight into recycle.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Brilliant!
> And can you keep these lists in your head? That would be my problem. "WHERE T. F. IS MY BIKE GEAR!? I know I put it somewhere!!!"


    

The other day I couldn't find my glasses *anywhere*. Turns out they were in the fridge. 

Don't ask…


----------



## Sparkletastic

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you! Yes, buying make sme feel good, too- if it´s something I like and that will stay. Buying groceries makes me feel sick...  *I´d live on cereal and spend my money on bags, shoes and pretty dresses.... *   I´m still not sure whether I´d regret spending this kind of money on a bag. So far all my handbags have been on bargain level, some at prices I can´t believe when I see what they sell for now. I only know that when I buy a quilted bag it has to be Dior. I´ve been looking at lots of much cheaper alternatives and come to the conclusion that none of them would be able to satisfy me.


LOL! We are spirit sisters. If I had not married and had kids I certainly would have lived in a cave on cereal and spent my my money on pretty bags and clothes. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you! I think I can afford the bag. My health insurance just issued a nice payback and I still have the money from taking a waggonload of deposit bottles back to the store before the lockdown (it´s mazing how nice a piggy bank they are!)
> I´m certainly pre Chiuri Dior, too, actually John Galliano Dior. If I could chose a bag in the boutique right now without looking at the price I´d struggle because the designs are either stolen from John or times long before him (and not made better) or not my taste at all....


I complete agree on Dior. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> About Birkenstocks being terribly uncomfortable I definetely feel the same!
> I haven´t ever considered buying designer sneakers, boots or espandrilles- the normal stuff does me just fine and mostly I even buy this pre-loved. (Except for espandrilles or my beloved flip-flops which have to be Ipanemas, though.) The only designer shoes I´m tempted by are heels- bought pre-loved.


Funny how most of us are devoted to a brand on certain items. I  will only buy flip flops from Yellow Box. They’re high quality, super comfortable and many of the designs are super sparkly. When I’m in beach vacation mode, it’s Yellow Box time! 


keodi said:


> very nice! once we were allowed to deposit bottles again, i was shocked at the amount of $$$ I got back! it was enough for 2 weeks worth of groceries!


Deposit bottles? Please explain.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> So true! I haven't succumbed to an InstaPot (though I have friends who swear by them) but I've been slowly upgrading things like utensils (veggie peeler, sieve, etc.) and pots & pans.
> 
> I just bought a lovely new ScanPan griddle to replace my (urk!) 20-something-year-old no-name griddle that had pretty much given up the ghost. Not even nice enough to donate; it went straight into recycle.


I bought some new pots and pans, knives, and measuring cups and spoons. I think I might be done unless my Cuisinart dies.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> LOL! We are spirit sisters. If I had not married and had kids I certainly would have lived in a cave on cereal and spent my my money on pretty bags and clothes. I complete agree on Dior.
> Funny how most of us are devoted to a brand on certain items. I  will only buy flip flops from Yellow Box. They’re high quality, super comfortable and many of the designs are super sparkly. When I’m in beach vacation mode, it’s Yellow Box time!
> Deposit bottles? Please explain.


If I wasn't married, I'd eat steak nearly every day.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> oh dear - that's awful.
> I don't know what's going on with UPS, FedEx, or USPS - I've had issues with all three lately.
> UPS (who I am also angry with) delivered a package with confidential information to the wrong address - with a completely different zip code. How do I know this? Because that person opened the package (logical - if I am delivered something I don't usually check the name on it) and called us at the office to say she had the papers. I called UPS to say - essentially "WTF? Go back and get it AND DELIVER IT TO THE RIGHT ADDRESS!!" Which they did, but then charged me for their mistake… uh… NO.
> FedEx was supposed to deliver a special bottle of wine - they drove past my house twice and then said they were unable to deliver. But, I saw you go past the house twice… because I was home!! They didn't stop, didn't come to the door - nada. So I had to stay home another day.
> USPS - I don't want to be upset with them, my niece delivers mail. But things are arriving really late and often mangled. Though - my payroll company probably shouldn't use staples. On the envelope.
> 
> Erm - I apologize for my rant… but I'm feeling your pain Sparkle!


Ditto on all of this, @Cookiefiend . The USPS truck drove right past our house a few Sundays ago. Twice. I *knew* there was a package for me on that truck, because their web site (and Amazon) said so. And then, a few minutes later, the status was changed to something like "You dope. You weren't home, so I left the package on the truck and returned it to the post office. You can come in tomorrow to pick it up. And while you're at it, you can catch a nice juicy case of C-19."

    

The next day José, our regular driver, showed up with the package. He apologized for the whole mess (though it wasn't HIS fault) and explained that the Sunday driver was "just a substitute" (whatever that means… incompetent???). According to José, the post office is understaffed and overworked. The *very next day* was when all the news stories appeared about the USPS and the possibility of monkeying around with mail-in ballots this November.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> My mind has been far away from (new) bags the last few weeks.  The calm feels nice, though there’s still a bit of longing to use what I have especially when I get a glimpse of my collection.  I wonder when that will be.
> 
> I’m more interested in the kitchen now.  I had baking as a hobby for a long time when I was younger.  But that turned to cooking about 15 yrs ago.  Then lull.  Now, I might try baking breads.  It was all cakes and pastries before.  Never something using yeast.  I have yet to buy the ingredients.  But I think my KitchenAid stand mixer will be happy to be used again, and this time for kneading as well!  I’m just happy to test that she’s still working.  She’s 15 years old or so, and has been untouched for probably more than 10 years.  (And btw she’s 110v so I use a transformer.)


Oh, I'm sure your KitchenAid will still work. Those things are work horses! I've never been much for baking (though I love to cook) but sometimes I've been tempted to invest in a KitchenAid with a bread dough hook and try my hand at bread!


----------



## muchstuff

keodi said:


> Beautiful bags! I love the cream coloured bag, what brand is it? so beautiful!
> 
> I agree, I have been having so much fun with my air fryer. I purchased another one from costo after mine gave out after 2 years of several days per week of use.
> 
> I agree with you, and share the same sentiments. In my area USPS has been the worst, but I found out why. Apparently my distribution center are one of the centers affected by what is going on..I have so many items I'm expecting to include another grail scarf i managed to buy from consignment.
> 
> I love the colour of this bag so happy, vibrant!
> 
> I love my kitchenAid mixer! I use mine weekly and i've owner her for a long time over 10 years!
> 
> I'm so happy you were able to re-home a bag! I'm sad for all the unused beauties in their dust bags, I hope they can come out to play soon!
> 
> me too!
> 
> That burgundy!
> 
> beautiful!
> 
> Same! I've been browsing and my favourite sites lately and I'm just tempted to get things that I don't really need, (as i'm not going anywhere)but have been on my wishlist. I purchased a balenciaga first a couple of months ago and i also wanted a city, and i'm contemplating getting a metallic edge city bag. I also want to get my H scarves for this season dispite picking up 3 H holy grail scarves this month..
> 
> 
> This is great insight. I need to follow this, as I keep getting distracted by items, and I still need to get items from my wishlist!


The cream coloured one is a Bottega Veneta cervo baseball hobo with a Pekary treatment (the tiny holes are laser-cut to resemble the tanned hide of a peccary). Came in this colour and one called cigar which is impossible to find in this style, at least so far. They made very few.


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> If I wasn't married, I'd eat steak nearly every day.


OK.  You got me. I wouldn’t eat cereal. I’d stay in my cave and alternate days between steak and sashimi. 


ElainePG said:


> Ditto on all of this, @Cookiefiend . The USPS truck drove right past our house a few Sundays ago. Twice. I *knew* there was a package for me on that truck, because their web site (and Amazon) said so. And then, a few minutes later, the status was changed to something like "You dope. You weren't home, so I left the package on the truck and returned it to the post office. You can come in tomorrow to pick it up. And while you're at it, you can catch a nice juicy case of C-19."
> 
> 
> 
> The next day José, our regular driver, showed up with the package. He apologized for the whole mess (though it wasn't HIS fault) and explained that the Sunday driver was "just a substitute" (whatever that means… incompetent???). According to José, the post office is understaffed and overworked. The *very next day* was when all the news stories appeared about the USPS and the possibility of monkeying around with mail-in ballots this November.


Yeah. I‘m “over” the fake you-weren’t-at- home tracking entries. I’ve been AT HOME. Bored, stir crazy, walking in circles and mumbling to myself. YOU DIDN’T TRY TO DELIVER THE PACKAGE!!!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I have been moisturizing and checking each bag as I put it back after use. I have only been using crossbody bags either leather or fabric. I go for walks in a near by cute town and look at the pretty houses and some times stop to get a coffee or drink to take with me. My bags are not going near anyone as hubby is the one to go in and get the drinks. I am very happy that I am wearing all these bags. For once having a good size selection of small to medium bags is working for me.


That sounds like a great way to keep your bags in rotation. I've only been using 1 small crossbody bag for neighborhood walks (my Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAB) but there's really no reason why I couldn't rotate with similar ones in my collection.


----------



## muchstuff

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you! Yes, buying make sme feel good, too- if it´s something I like and that will stay. Buying groceries makes me feel sick...  I´d live on cereal and spend my money on bags, shoes and pretty dresses....    I´m still not sure whether I´d regret spending this kind of money on a bag. So far all my handbags have been on bargain level, some at prices I can´t believe when I see what they sell for now. I only know that when I buy a quilted bag it has to be Dior. I´ve been looking at lots of much cheaper alternatives and come to the conclusion that none of them would be able to satisfy me.


It’s good you realize that, you won’t waste time and money on poor substitutes.


----------



## Sparkletastic

So, I just cleaned the house. Am I the only one who lies on the floor to keep from mussing anything after cleaning before I get in the shower?


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Ditto on all of this, @Cookiefiend . The USPS truck drove right past our house a few Sundays ago. Twice. I *knew* there was a package for me on that truck, because their web site (and Amazon) said so. And then, a few minutes later, the status was changed to something like "You dope. You weren't home, so I left the package on the truck and returned it to the post office. You can come in tomorrow to pick it up. And while you're at it, you can catch a nice juicy case of C-19."
> 
> 
> 
> The next day José, our regular driver, showed up with the package. He apologized for the whole mess (though it wasn't HIS fault) and explained that the Sunday driver was "just a substitute" (whatever that means… incompetent???). According to José, the post office is understaffed and overworked. The *very next day* was when all the news stories appeared about the USPS and the possibility of monkeying around with mail-in ballots this November.


I'm lucky I haven't had any of these issues. My packages have been arriving on time, including Sunday.


----------



## muchstuff

ElainePG said:


> What gorgeous bags!
> 
> I also found myself peering at your book titles.  Any recommendations? I just finished Long Bright River, by Liz Moore. I didn't think I'd care for it, because the plot line seemed too obvious. (One sister addicted to opiates, the other sister a police officer.) But it was a compelling story and very well-written. Also some good plot-twists.


Any specific genre?


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Lined up on my piano in dust bags feeling very sad for themselves. Most have been out since early March just waiting. The only bags that have been out are my H Evelyne and GP and the ostrich Barbaato shopper (GP and Barbato when I went to town)
> 
> Announcement.
> 
> Another bag has gone. Vintage 1970s Pan Am cabin bag. Since the terrible TV show and their deliberate merch cash-in, the price sunk lower than the tarmac so I am glad to get rid of it.


Congrats on the sale. I don't think I was aware of the TV show, but what a shame that the price dropped so badly. Good riddance. 

Now… what will you bring in to replace it???


----------



## ElainePG

muchstuff said:


> Oh not big appliances, all the small stuff   .


I was very excited when we bought a new stove last year, but any other large appliance would be oh-so-boring. And I agree, the little things are a lot more fun!

Hanbags are more interesting than suitcases, too.


----------



## 880

momasaurus said:


> I'm pretty classic, especially the bags. I might wear an artsy jacket or blouse, but the rest is sedate. I'm in my 60s. And then there are SCARVES!!


Classic bags and shoes. But, I love RTW, esp. jackets, coats, trenches, dresses, skirts. I love vintage dead stock and high end fashion equally. Love scarves of all kinds. And hats, particularly from Locke of London (But not the super feminine ones). during Covid, i came back to TpF and shopped more than usuall but it all balances out in the end 

I love smooth leather and combining black and blue too!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> I hope your mood perks up. I really try to avoid any potentially “off” behavior when I’m down like eating junk food, having a cocktail, shopping, etc.  *BUT! I think there is a huge difference between a potentially bad behavior trend and being kind to yourself with an indulgence here or there.
> 
> These are tough times*. If you can afford the bag and will use it, I say go for it. (Plus I’m a pre Chiuri Dior devotee so it’s hard for me to not say yippee when someone is considering a pretty one.Lol!


Such a good point! These are indeed tough times. I was reading an article the other day that talked about "toxic positivity." Briefly, that while it's helpful to have as positive attitude as possible most of the time during these tough times, forcing ourselves to be positive 100% of the time (or sensible, or grateful, or always on a diet, or always sticking to the budget) can actually be toxic to our mental health. 

This made so much sense to me.


----------



## keodi

Sparkletastic said:


> LOL! We are spirit sisters. If I had not married and had kids I certainly would have lived in a cave on cereal and spent my my money on pretty bags and clothes. I complete agree on Dior.
> Funny how most of us are devoted to a brand on certain items. I  will only buy flip flops from Yellow Box. They’re high quality, super comfortable and many of the designs are super sparkly. When I’m in beach vacation mode, it’s Yellow Box time!
> *Deposit bottles? Please explain.*


I purchase beverages that is eligible for bottle/can deposits such as soda, Sparkling water, wine..etc each bottle/can deposit is credit of  10 cents each once they are returned. The week my state went into sheltering in place, our governor also shut down all the bottle/can deposits at the supermarkets. the bottle/can deposit centers didn't open until late June by then we amassed  over a dozen giant garbage bags full of cans/bottles which was enough to purchase groceries for about two weeks. i couldn't believe it!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> I was very excited when we bought a new stove last year, but any other large appliance would be oh-so-boring. And I agree, the little things are a lot more fun!
> 
> Hanbags are more interesting than suitcases, too.


I need a new stove. I've resisted getting one because I want gas and the kitchen isn't piped for gas, and because if I get a new stove, I might be expected to cook even after covid is gone.


----------



## 880

FizzyWater said:


> But I figure if I should store bags stuffed to keep their shape, it might as well be useful. Most of my bags are stuffed with concert/festival T-shirts that no longer fit. Otherwise my list includes details like:
> 
> Hermes Paris Bombay 37 Blue Jean (holding winter scarves, hats, and gloves)
> Fjallraven Kanken grey (gym bag)
> Longchamp Le Pliage Op’Art L red/black (damaged, holding dance scarves)


I am so glad to see someone else does this.


----------



## 880

doni said:


> why would I buy Gucci’s or Celine’s copy of the StanSmiths, when I can buy _the_ _original_ for a fraction of the price? (I mean, even Philo wore the Adidas...)


Yes. But I like the Chanel espadrille. It’s lined and comfy.

@msd_bags, the really old kitchen aids were made with Hobart mechanisms which were better

@papertiger, my freezer, a Liebherr, just died. Hopefully it can be fixed. . .


----------



## More bags

keodi said:


> Same here! I have been practicing different knots using Mai Tai's scarf app at home. dressed up and no where to go.


Mai Tai scarf app - going to check this out! Thanks for mentioning!


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> So true! I haven't succumbed to an InstaPot (though I have friends who swear by them) but I've been slowly upgrading things like utensils (veggie peeler, sieve, etc.) and pots & pans.
> 
> I just bought a lovely new ScanPan griddle to replace my (urk!) 20-something-year-old no-name griddle that had pretty much given up the ghost. Not even nice enough to donate; it went straight into recycle.


I feel so out of it. Everyone extols the virtue of InstaPots. I’m ashamed to admit I don’t know why.  Help!


ElainePG said:


> The other day I couldn't find my glasses *anywhere*. Turns out they were in the fridge.
> 
> Don't ask…


LOL! About a week ago I couldn’t find my phone. I looked everywhere. It even buzzed several times (on vibrate but silent ring) and I still couldn’t locate it. Andof course Mr. S wasn’t home so I was alone in my crazy. Somehow it had fallen between my comforter covered mattress and the foot of my bed. And, bizarrely, the vibrations from the bed through the floor made it sound like it was possibly in a whole section of the house. Not just the bedroom.  I swear the sound waves / vibrations passed through several other dimensions.


ElainePG said:


> Such a good point! These are indeed tough times. I was reading an article the other day that talked about "toxic positivity." Briefly, that while it's helpful to have as positive attitude as possible most of the time during these tough times, forcing ourselves to be positive 100% of the time (or sensible, or grateful, or always on a diet, or always sticking to the budget) can actually be toxic to our mental health.
> 
> This made so much sense to me.


I agree. There is pressure not to “give up” during this time - to take up new hobbies, increase our fitness, try new recipes, support others. Basically, people feel they have to “win” the quarantine / Covid time.

But, this is ridiculously hard. I don’t think we should wallow but I think it’s healthy to admit when we’re struggling and do self care whenever we can.

I was certainly trying to be Superwoman when this all started. Then I thought - what am I trying to prove. This is HARD. I’ll do what I can when I can. But, I need to take care of me as much as I’m working to take care of others. 





keodi said:


> I purchase beverages that is eligible for bottle/can deposits such as soda, Sparkling water, wine..etc each bottle/can deposit is credit of  10 cents each once they are returned. The week my state went into sheltering in place, our governor also shut down all the bottle/can deposits at the supermarkets. the bottle/can deposit centers didn't open until late June by then we amassed  over a dozen giant garbage bags full of cans/bottles which was enough to purchase groceries for about two weeks. i couldn't believe it!


I remember my grandparents doing this when I was little - they drank a LOT of Pepsi. But, I thought that concept went away years ago. Maybe it’s regional / country differences that kept me clueless. (??)


whateve said:


> I need a new stove. I've resisted getting one because I want gas and the kitchen isn't piped for gas, and because if I get a new stove, I might be expected to cook even after covid is gone.


I’m standing in solidarity with you, Sis. Cooking is demonic. I regret ever letting my family know I can cook. I have friends who can order pizza or burgers 7 days a week and no one barks. My family would need medication and in patient counseling if I fed them fast food twice a fortnight.  


880 said:


> I am so glad to see someone else does this.


 We are the silent majority... carefully stuffing bags worth thousands of dollars with freebie t shirts, old towels and holey leggings with no shame.


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> I know! Buying scarves makes me feel like myself. Even though I have plenty and am basically forcing myself to wear them now, going nowhere.



I kid myself into thinking it's like buying affordable art - which in a way it is. 

Head-scarf  (Etude Pour un Iris Arc en Ciel) to the beach yesterday and then on to the fields - where I promptly fell asleep. I also wore my Liberty PJ top as a jacket and used my PAT Mc_GRATH eyeshadow. I must have looked hilarious, but there you go, needs must.


----------



## doni

momasaurus said:


> I’m standing in solidarity with you, Sis. Cooking is demonic. I regret ever letting my family know I can cook. I have friends who can order pizza or burgers 7 days a week and no one barks. My family would need medication and in patient counseling if I fed them fast food twice a fortnight.



Laughing so much, as cooking around the clock has been the worst of confinement for me. My mother was a great cook, but she never taught my sister and me anything. She used to say: _if you don’t know how to do it, noone can ask you to do it._
I went to study in London and on my first day I broke the student hall’s microwave. I literally didn’t know how to boil water.

Unfortunately I did not follow her wisdom and learnt. And now I have the kind of family that when I serve salt baked fish with three sides of vegetables they say, what, no (homemade) mayonnaise!? Like yesterday. In Germany diner is called “abendbrot” because it is literally that, bread with sides of cheese and cut meats, some sliced cucumber if you feel like making an effort. That’s what my German friends serve for diner everyday. And I feel like an idiot, cooking around the clock three meals a day.



momasaurus said:


> I know! Buying scarves makes me feel like myself. Even though I have plenty and am basically forcing myself to wear them now, going nowhere.



My mother used to put a silk carre on when arriving home. Coat out, scarf on.
If this crisis is keeping us better dressed at home, I say that’s a good thing. The touch of silk in your neck is a pleasure that needs not be limited to the outside or the encountering of other humans.



whateve said:


> I need a new stove. I've resisted getting one because I want gas and the kitchen isn't piped for gas, and because if I get a new stove, I might be expected to cook even after covid is gone.



I also need a new stove! Probably induction, but my only requirement is that it has knobs, as in real knobs that you turn with your whole hand and go ‘click’. Hate that electronic finger thing so much.



Sparkletastic said:


> On your life changes and your bags, if there wasn’t Covid, I still think we could likely wear our bags more casually for the shift that life is taking in general. People wear Birkens, Chanel flaps, Lady Diors and every other more “dressy” bags with very casual clothing. Styled well, I think they look great. So maybe we just have to get more creative. (?)



I do get what you mean... I actually think the Birkin is a casual bag, and I wore colorful striped Bazars to my conservative office. I don’t plan to let go the Chanels, but it is more about the practicalities and the actual usage of the bags...

For example, I am very much a clutch person. I used them everyday at work, as I would bring them in another bag if I had to carry more, and then take them to lunch or meetings. I also used them as a grab and go. Now there is no office lunch or meetings, but I also have a dog, so a clutch is not the most practical of choices for a walk around the block and some errands...
Also, I don’t love crossbodies, but find myself thinking that is what I need more of in my new life.
Plus there are some bags, like my Plume 31, which seem to be designed for a office job situation. Yes, I could wear it, but the fact is, I don’t.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Congrats on the sale. I don't think I was aware of the TV show, but what a shame that the price dropped so badly. Good riddance.
> 
> Now… what will you bring in to replace it???



This and the other 2 bags this year (and any more made way for the Gucci 1955). Plenty more to go though, all proper vintage. Just keeping the very best.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> I kid myself into thinking it's like buying affordable art - which in a way it is.
> 
> Head-scarf  (Etude Pour un Iris Arc en Ciel) to the beach yesterday and then on to the fields - where I promptly fell asleep. I also wore my Liberty PJ top as a jacket and used my PAT Mc_GRATH eyeshadow. I must have looked hilarious, but there you go, needs must.


It *is* affordable art. I don't have any important art pieces, just some old Persian rugs and old family furniture that absolutely no one wants any more. 
Yesterday I also wore eye make-up and a scarf! (Black/silver striped Jungle Love) With Tom's canvas shoes because I love them.


----------



## momasaurus

doni said:


> Laughing so much, as cooking around the clock has been the worst of confinement for me. My mother was a great cook, but she never taught my sister and me anything. She used to say: _if you don’t know how to do it, noone can ask you to do it._
> I went to study in London and on my first day I broke the student hall’s microwave. I literally didn’t know how to boil water.
> 
> Unfortunately I did not follow her wisdom and learnt. And now I have the kind of family that when I serve salt baked fish with three sides of vegetables they say, what, no (homemade) mayonnaise!? Like yesterday. In Germany diner is called “abendbrot” because it is literally that, bread with sides of cheese and cut meats, some sliced cucumber if you feel like making an effort. That’s what my German friends serve for diner everyday. And I feel like an idiot, cooking around the clock three meals a day.
> 
> 
> 
> My mother used to put a silk carre on when arriving home. Coat out, scarf on.
> If this crisis is keeping us better dressed at home, I say that’s a good thing. The touch of silk in your neck is a pleasure that needs not be limited to the outside or the encountering of other humans.
> 
> 
> 
> I also need a new stove! Probably induction, but my only requirement is that it has knobs, as in real knobs that you turn with your whole hand and go ‘click’. Hate that electronic finger thing so much.
> 
> 
> 
> I do get what you mean... I actually think the Birkin is a casual bag, and I wore colorful striped Bazars to my conservative office. I don’t plan to let go the Chanels, but it is more about the practicalities and the actual usage of the bags...
> 
> For example, I am very much a clutch person. I used them everyday at work, as I would bring them in another bag if I had to carry more, and then take them to lunch or meetings. I also used them as a grab and go. Now there is no office lunch or meetings, but I also have a dog, so a clutch is not the most practical of choices for a walk around the block and some errands...
> Also, I don’t love crossbodies, but find myself thinking that is what I need more of in my new life.
> Plus there are some bags, like my Plume 31, which seem to be designed for a office job situation. Yes, I could wear it, but the fact is, I don’t.


I actually am wearing scarves more than I realize. For zoom calls, I put on lipstick and a scarf. The rest is yoga clothing or pajamas and bare feet.


----------



## momasaurus

doni said:


> Laughing so much, as cooking around the clock has been the worst of confinement for me. My mother was a great cook, but she never taught my sister and me anything. She used to say: _if you don’t know how to do it, noone can ask you to do it._
> I went to study in London and on my first day I broke the student hall’s microwave. I literally didn’t know how to boil water.
> 
> Unfortunately I did not follow her wisdom and learnt. And now I have the kind of family that when I serve salt baked fish with three sides of vegetables they say, what, no (homemade) mayonnaise!? Like yesterday. In Germany diner is called “abendbrot” because it is literally that, bread with sides of cheese and cut meats, some sliced cucumber if you feel like making an effort. That’s what my German friends serve for diner everyday. And I feel like an idiot, cooking around the clock three meals a day.
> 
> 
> 
> My mother used to put a silk carre on when arriving home. Coat out, scarf on.
> If this crisis is keeping us better dressed at home, I say that’s a good thing. The touch of silk in your neck is a pleasure that needs not be limited to the outside or the encountering of other humans.
> 
> 
> 
> I also need a new stove! Probably induction, but my only requirement is that it has knobs, as in real knobs that you turn with your whole hand and go ‘click’. Hate that electronic finger thing so much.
> 
> 
> 
> I do get what you mean... I actually think the Birkin is a casual bag, and I wore colorful striped Bazars to my conservative office. I don’t plan to let go the Chanels, but it is more about the practicalities and the actual usage of the bags...
> 
> For example, I am very much a clutch person. I used them everyday at work, as I would bring them in another bag if I had to carry more, and then take them to lunch or meetings. I also used them as a grab and go. Now there is no office lunch or meetings, but I also have a dog, so a clutch is not the most practical of choices for a walk around the block and some errands...
> Also, I don’t love crossbodies, but find myself thinking that is what I need more of in my new life.
> Plus there are some bags, like my Plume 31, which seem to be designed for a office job situation. Yes, I could wear it, but the fact is, I don’t.


I love clutches and I keep eyeing them (Jige maybe?). But I agree - not the most practical bag at the moment. I am still living in my Portland Leather shoulderbag/tote. Have we seen your Plume?


----------



## doni

momasaurus said:


> I love clutches and I keep eyeing them (Jige maybe?). But I agree - not the most practical bag at the moment. I am still living in my Portland Leather shoulderbag/tote. Have we seen your Plume?


Oh yes, it is there somewhere in the Plume thread. I also have a Plume 28, in box, so it is actually more formal but I have no urge to re-consider its place in my wardrobe. The Plume 31, I look at it and I see an office bag with no office to go to, it seems kind of lost and purposeless, like it dressed for the wrong party and is feeling slightly uncomfortable .

I also think I make take a decision I regret and let go of the BV Pouch. I have it in burgundy. It is beautiful, I love it, and it is so _me_. But I find I am not using it that much anymore because it is no good when I am out with the dog (the clutch problem) or meeting friends (we have got into the habit of scheduling a walk before or after lunch or coffee). It is a bit too big for going out in the evening (last time at diner it was a nightmare trying to put it down somewhere to the point I got the concept of handbag seats; it is not a thing in Germany). And once I start traveling and having face to face meetings in my new line of business, it is just not a good bag to travel with either...

I do hate having things that don’t fulfill a purpose in my wardrobe and I am not into keeping stuff just because it is pretty, bar true vintage treasures. Which the Pouch most definitely is not. And now it is the time to sell it, before influencers drop it altoghether... But oh will it be hard to let it go...

The Jige is such a good clutch btw. Although I prefer the more square old version, which I have, rather than the current east-west one.


----------



## papertiger

So everybody's talk about clutches have me thinking about:

a) what is a 'clutch life' to you?

To me that means either a flat/flat-ish/structured clutch for the evening and taxi/car there and back (or transported to work in a bigger bag for later) or someone who uses a car regularly and can just grab the bag from the seat and pop into work/restaurant/x. 

b) do you have clutches (pics please)? Where do you wear it/them, how do you use it/them? 

I have quite a few if I'm counting but lots are vintage. I'm not counting minaudière as I think they fit into a different category, but BV's Knot and Stretch Knot or kinda both.  Some clutches have wristlet handles or chains that can fit inside, in the 1930/40s they had ingenious ways of concealing the handles and I love Perrin Paris clutches for that reason (very fitting for a company that originally sold gloves). 

My favourites, as in the ones I actually carry (or did once upon a time) are the 

Bracher Emden from the '00s. I don't like many of their bags but I love mine that I bought from a pre-loved store (I think) and wore it last to a wedding reception with a Roberto Cavalli dress. The dress is lime green/off white/pale pink and black and minimalist bags, hand held and every other bag I tried didn't work and this worked well. Usually I carry it with an LBD or black suit. 

Vintage 1930s Art Deco croc with retractable silver handle doesn't get carried but I don't think I'll ever sell it. I don't think I'll find a better example of a 1930s purse than this. It would have been expensive even then. 

4 Gucci bags, navy polished leather with enamel hw from 1976 (was my mother's) 2007 silver Romy clutch 2008 Gucci box clutch that I used to know the name of, very hand having a mirror on the outside of a bag and I wear with YSL tuxedo suit or tuxedo dress - 2009 lizard Hysteria that's better with dress day or night - looks great with navy, olive, brown etc. The last two are silver and gold metallic leather respectively on the inside.

Hermes '1938' 25, First issued in 1938 this one was reissued in the 1970s and is all kitted out on the inside. It's so perfect for an evening out. I carried it to the Olivier Awards with a black crepe ls full-length gown and silver/gold/tiger's eye Georg Jensen collar and Asprey Sunflower earrings - trying to channel 1938. Also my grandmothers real deal from the 1940s, strictly for special occasions. 

The one that isn't here is my Gucci large Horsebit Chain clutch from 2002. Carried last just before lockdown to a charity function in aid of WWF Australia at Somerset House London (for looking after the surviving wildlife and replanting). It was much admired by the head of Gucci UK and worn with head to toe Gucci from all eras including a new MtO shirt - going OUT - those were the days...


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> So, I just cleaned the house. Am I the only one who lies on the floor to keep from mussing anything after cleaning before I get in the shower?


Girl - you made me laugh!  
I hate spending so much time vacuuming... and then someone has to walk out on it, getting footprints everywhere. Could I just enjoy it for a few minutes? 


ElainePG said:


> Such a good point! These are indeed tough times. I was reading an article the other day that talked about "toxic positivity." Briefly, that while it's helpful to have as positive attitude as possible most of the time during these tough times, forcing ourselves to be positive 100% of the time (or sensible, or grateful, or always on a diet, or always sticking to the budget) can actually be toxic to our mental health.
> 
> This made so much sense to me.


Makes sense to me too.


papertiger said:


> I kid myself into thinking it's like buying affordable art - which in a way it is.
> 
> Head-scarf  (Etude Pour un Iris Arc en Ciel) to the beach yesterday and then on to the fields - where I promptly fell asleep. I also wore my Liberty PJ top as a jacket and used my PAT Mc_GRATH eyeshadow. I must have looked hilarious, but there you go, needs must.


Count me firmly in the Wearable Art camp - it truly is. 


momasaurus said:


> It *is* affordable art. I don't have any important art pieces, just some old Persian rugs and old family furniture that absolutely no one wants any more.
> Yesterday I also wore eye make-up and a scarf! (Black/silver striped Jungle Love) With Tom's canvas shoes because I love them.


 
Ive been so amused with my Stylebook app. When I look day by day at what I’ve worn, there’s a distinct lack of shoes... I rarely wear shoes when I’m home! Saturday, I wore makeup, a scarf AND shoes!


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> So everybody's talk about clutches have me thinking about:
> 
> a) what is a 'clutch life' to you?
> 
> To me that means either a flat/flat-ish/structured clutch for the evening and taxi/car there and back (or transported to work in a bigger bag for later) or someone who uses a car regularly and can just grab the bag from the seat and pop into work/restaurant/x.
> 
> b) do you have clutches (pics please)? Where do you wear it/them, how do you use it/them?
> 
> I have quite a few if I'm counting but lots are vintage. I'm not counting minaudière as I think they fit into a different category, but BV's Knot and Stretch Knot or kinda both.  Some clutches have wristlet handles or chains that can fit inside, in the 1930/40s they had ingenious ways of concealing the handles and I love Perrin Paris clutches for that reason (very fitting for a company that originally sold gloves).
> 
> My favourites, as in the ones I actually carry (or did once upon a time) are the
> 
> Bracher Emden from the '00s. I don't like many of their bags but I love mine that I bought from a pre-loved store (I think) and wore it last to a wedding reception with a Roberto Cavalli dress. The dress is lime green/off white/pale pink and black and minimalist bags, hand held and every other bag I tried didn't work and this worked well. Usually I carry it with an LBD or black suit.
> 
> Vintage 1930s Art Deco croc with retractable silver handle doesn't get carried but I don't think I'll ever sell it. I don't think I'll find a better example of a 1930s purse than this. It would have been expensive even then.
> 
> 4 Gucci bags, navy polished leather with enamel hw from 1976 (was my mother's) 2007 silver Romy clutch 2008 Gucci box clutch that I used to know the name of, very hand having a mirror on the outside of a bag and I wear with YSL tuxedo suit or tuxedo dress - 2009 lizard Hysteria that's better with dress day or night - looks great with navy, olive, brown etc. The last two are silver and gold metallic leather respectively on the inside.
> 
> Hermes '1938' 25, First issued in 1938 this one was reissued in the 1970s and is all kitted out on the inside. It's so perfect for an evening out. I carried it to the Olivier Awards with a black crepe ls full-length gown and silver/gold/tiger's eye Georg Jensen collar and Asprey Sunflower earrings - trying to channel 1938. Also my grandmothers real deal from the 1940s, strictly for special occasions.
> 
> The one that isn't here is my Gucci large Horsebit Chain clutch from 2002. Carried last just before lockdown to a charity function in aid of WWF Australia at Somerset House London (for looking after the surviving wildlife and replanting). It was much admired by the head of Gucci UK and worn with head to toe Gucci from all eras including a new MtO shirt - going OUT - those were the days...
> 
> View attachment 4827430
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827431
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827436
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827438
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827440


These are lovely! 
I don’t have a single clutch, not even for a formal event. I realized that I never carried the one I had, so sold it, but didn’t replace it.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Like so many here, I'm trying to balance new life (working from home, no travel, scary future, need to downsize) with my love of shopping and pursuing wishlist items. I don't want to do stupid shopping, or find myself shopping stupid, so I drew up a list of things I am probably thinking when endlessly searching eBay or other sites:
> I want to be the kind of person who has this item.
> I want to be the kind of person who has leisure time for shopping.
> Today I find this color (or leather) pretty.
> *I am sad and bored and this might make me happy.*
> 
> I hope the obvious shallowness of each statement will deter me from shopping stupid!


This one, for me!!! Easily 90% of the time!!!


----------



## doni

papertiger said:


> So everybody's talk about clutches have me thinking about:
> 
> a) what is a 'clutch life' to you?
> 
> To me that means either a flat/flat-ish/structured clutch for the evening and taxi/car there and back (or transported to work in a bigger bag for later) or someone who uses a car regularly and can just grab the bag from the seat and pop into work/restaurant/x.
> 
> b) do you have clutches (pics please)? Where do you wear it/them, how do you use it/them?



Oooh don’t start me on clutches or we can be here until tomorrow...

Uses I give to my clutches (and no, I don’t use a car regularly, not even occasionally, bar holidays -and taxis ).

- Carried in a bigger bag: _whenever_ I carry a bigger bag. I don’t do bag organizers, I do clutches.
- For meetings at work. Sorry but I just hate the look of a woman coming into a meeting with a humongous bag who starts fumbling inside for a pen. The other extreme is those who go around with a pile of papers, the phone, a card and a pencil and mug of coffee dangerously balancing on top of it all. Carry a clutch!
- For lunches and coffees at and during work. As above. Leave the big bag in the office
- As grab and go for breakfast or lunch with a friend.
- To throw in your bicycle basket when running errands.
- For grocery shopping: I throw a clutch in my tote or basket, and when it is filled, I carry the tote in the shoulder and the clutch in my hand.
- For all those odd occasions when you are not sure what to wear: parents evening, job interview, first meeting with the in-laws..
- Inside your gym or yoga bag.
- For traveling. Essential to carry your essentials in your bigger travel bag. Plus they are easy to pack so they multiply your options wherever you go.
- For diner parties: There is always a way to leave your clutch standing somewhere decoratively (instead of hanging your bag with the coats or awkwardly placing it on a chair).
- For informal evenings out, whether it is diner or a drink. Also for cinema or concerts (NOT clubbing).
- For formal work events. Clutch is the only option in my book.
- For formal other events, day or evening, like weddings and so on, a clutch is always good.
- A ball, which requires a different kind of clutch.

Your collection is so nice Papertiger! Specially love your Hermes 1938. So gorgeous!
Will try to collect and photograph mine.


----------



## doni

Sorry!


----------



## doni

Ups


----------



## ElainePG

muchstuff said:


> Any specific genre?


I'm fond of mysteries. Let's hear it for escapism!


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> These are lovely!
> I don’t have a single clutch, not even for a formal event. I realized that I never carried the one I had, so sold it, but didn’t replace it.



Even going to our favourite local Italian restaurant (we go once or twice every couple of weeks) is tricky as we like to walk there and walk-off our pasta on the way home. Even carrying a clutch across the golf course (which we cut across in the Summer) is slightly cumbersome with a clutch, far better with a cross body.

That I can tell you which exact clutch I wore last and with what is quite telling how infrequently I wear one. 

Have to say though, nothing looks better than a clutch with a full-length evening gown. My friend (H-lover) had to go and buy one especially for the evening. 

I was going to buy a H Medor in Vert Vertigo too but the 23 has jewellery roll proportions, no way was I ever going to get my phone and keys in there.


----------



## papertiger

doni said:


> Oooh don’t start me on clutches or we can be here until tomorrow...
> 
> Uses I give to my clutches (and no, I don’t use a car regularly, not even occasionally, bar holidays -and taxis ).
> 
> - Carried in a bigger bag: _whenever_ I carry a bigger bag. I don’t do bag organizers, I do clutches.
> - For meetings at work. Sorry but I just hate the look of a woman coming into a meeting with a humongous bag who starts fumbling inside for a pen. The other extreme is those who go around with a pile of papers, the phone, a card and a pencil and mug of coffee dangerously balancing on top of it all. Carry a clutch!
> - For lunches and coffees at and during work. As above. Leave the big bag in the office
> - As grab and go for breakfast or lunch with a friend.
> - To throw in your bicycle basket when running errands.
> - For grocery shopping: I throw a clutch in my tote or basket, and when it is filled, I carry the tote in the shoulder and the clutch in my hand.
> - For all those odd occasions when you are not sure what to wear: parents evening, job interview, first meeting with the in-laws..
> - Inside your gym or yoga bag.
> - For traveling. Essential to carry your essentials in your bigger travel bag. Plus they are easy to pack so they multiply your options wherever you go.
> - For diner parties: There is always a way to leave your clutch standing somewhere decoratively (instead of hanging your bag with the coats or awkwardly placing in on a chair).
> - For informal evenings out, whether it is diner or a drink. Also for cinema or concerts (NOT clubbing).
> - For formal work events. Clutch is the only option in my book.
> - For formal other events, day or evening, like weddings and so on, a clutch is always good.
> - A ball, which requires a different kind of clutch.
> 
> Your collection is so nice Papertiger! Specially love your Hermes 1938. So gorgeous!
> Will try to collect and photograph mine.



So we all have our meeting game plan down pat.

I like the idea of a clutch, it reminds me of the men's document holders.

My Bolides and Plumes are my meeting bags, everything's at the ready. I have my laptop, Gold Eazip, notebook inside, business card case, pencil case, phone, folder for additional papers. Unzip bag. Stuff comes out. Set up. Meeting. End of meeting. All put away. And ZIP - goodbye handshakes or wave out the door.

Usually I see men in a mess balancing their coffees or struggling with their backpacks. 

Can't wait to see your clutches!


----------



## doni

papertiger said:


> So we all have our meeting game plan down pat.
> 
> I like the idea of a clutch, it reminds me of the men's document holders.
> 
> My Bolides and Plumes are my meeting bags, everything's at the ready. I have my laptop, Gold Eazip, notebook inside, business card case, pencil case, phone, folder for additional papers. Unzip bag. Stuff comes out. Set up. Meeting. End of meeting. All put away. And ZIP - goodbye handshakes or wave out the door.
> 
> Usually I see men in a mess balancing their coffees or struggling with their backpacks.
> 
> Can't wait to see your clutches!



I have the feeling you have more meetings outside and around town. This is the case of scenario I have to get used to in the future (if we ever meet again outside Zoom). Maybe I should keep my Plume...

In my previous corporate life, 90%+ of meetings fell into one of these 3 scenarios: Internal meetings (OMG, how many of the wretched  things did I have in a week? A month? Countless!). Lunch/coffee meetings outside during the work day. Meetings in the context of a conference, symposium, task force or whatever never ending reunion of too many people in some sort of oval shaped room. In all these instances, big/work bag could typically be left somewhere else.

Agree about the men. Men fumbling inside their nylon commuting backpacks, the horror


----------



## Cookiefiend

doni said:


> Oooh don’t start me on clutches or we can be here until tomorrow...
> 
> Uses I give to my clutches (and no, I don’t use a car regularly, not even occasionally, bar holidays -and taxis ).
> 
> - Carried in a bigger bag: _whenever_ I carry a bigger bag. I don’t do bag organizers, I do clutches.
> - For meetings at work. Sorry but I just hate the look of a woman coming into a meeting with a humongous bag who starts fumbling inside for a pen. The other extreme is those who go around with a pile of papers, the phone, a card and a pencil and mug of coffee dangerously balancing on top of it all. Carry a clutch!
> - For lunches and coffees at and during work. As above. Leave the big bag in the office
> - As grab and go for breakfast or lunch with a friend.
> - To throw in your bicycle basket when running errands.
> - For grocery shopping: I throw a clutch in my tote or basket, and when it is filled, I carry the tote in the shoulder and the clutch in my hand.
> - For all those odd occasions when you are not sure what to wear: parents evening, job interview, first meeting with the in-laws..
> - Inside your gym or yoga bag.
> - For traveling. Essential to carry your essentials in your bigger travel bag. Plus they are easy to pack so they multiply your options wherever you go.
> - For diner parties: There is always a way to leave your clutch standing somewhere decoratively (instead of hanging your bag with the coats or awkwardly placing it on a chair).
> - For informal evenings out, whether it is diner or a drink. Also for cinema or concerts (NOT clubbing).
> - For formal work events. Clutch is the only option in my book.
> - For formal other events, day or evening, like weddings and so on, a clutch is always good.
> - A ball, which requires a different kind of clutch.
> 
> Your collection is so nice Papertiger! Specially love your Hermes 1938. So gorgeous!
> Will try to collect and photograph mine.


Please do - I'd love to see them!
The only time I carry a big tote is when traveling or if I have a lot of things to bring to the office - which is rare. And I never have a pen with me! 
The last formal event we went to was in 2019, I just gave Mr Cookie my lippy to carry in his dinner jacket and that was that. That evening though, I did see a Gucci Dionysus in blue velvet… I was covetous.  


papertiger said:


> Even going to our favourite local Italian restaurant (we go once or twice every couple of weeks) is tricky as we like to walk there and walk-off our pasta on the way home. Even carrying a clutch across the golf course (which we cut across in the Summer) is slightly cumbersome with a clutch, far better with a cross body.
> 
> That I can tell you which exact clutch I wore last and with what is quite telling how infrequently I wear one.
> 
> Have to say though, nothing looks better than a clutch with a full-length evening gown. My friend (H-lover) had to go and buy one especially for the evening.
> 
> I was going to buy a H Medor in Vert Vertigo too but the 23 has jewellery roll proportions, no way was I ever going to get my phone and keys in there.


You are right, a beautiful clutch is lovely with a full-length evening gown. Hopefully we'll be able to wear those again soon!


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> So everybody's talk about clutches have me thinking about:
> 
> a) what is a 'clutch life' to you?
> 
> To me that means either a flat/flat-ish/structured clutch for the evening and taxi/car there and back (or transported to work in a bigger bag for later) or someone who uses a car regularly and can just grab the bag from the seat and pop into work/restaurant/x.
> 
> b) do you have clutches (pics please)? Where do you wear it/them, how do you use it/them?
> 
> I have quite a few if I'm counting but lots are vintage. I'm not counting minaudière as I think they fit into a different category, but BV's Knot and Stretch Knot or kinda both.  Some clutches have wristlet handles or chains that can fit inside, in the 1930/40s they had ingenious ways of concealing the handles and I love Perrin Paris clutches for that reason (very fitting for a company that originally sold gloves).
> 
> My favourites, as in the ones I actually carry (or did once upon a time) are the
> 
> Bracher Emden from the '00s. I don't like many of their bags but I love mine that I bought from a pre-loved store (I think) and wore it last to a wedding reception with a Roberto Cavalli dress. The dress is lime green/off white/pale pink and black and minimalist bags, hand held and every other bag I tried didn't work and this worked well. Usually I carry it with an LBD or black suit.
> 
> Vintage 1930s Art Deco croc with retractable silver handle doesn't get carried but I don't think I'll ever sell it. I don't think I'll find a better example of a 1930s purse than this. It would have been expensive even then.
> 
> 4 Gucci bags, navy polished leather with enamel hw from 1976 (was my mother's) 2007 silver Romy clutch 2008 Gucci box clutch that I used to know the name of, very hand having a mirror on the outside of a bag and I wear with YSL tuxedo suit or tuxedo dress - 2009 lizard Hysteria that's better with dress day or night - looks great with navy, olive, brown etc. The last two are silver and gold metallic leather respectively on the inside.
> 
> Hermes '1938' 25, First issued in 1938 this one was reissued in the 1970s and is all kitted out on the inside. It's so perfect for an evening out. I carried it to the Olivier Awards with a black crepe ls full-length gown and silver/gold/tiger's eye Georg Jensen collar and Asprey Sunflower earrings - trying to channel 1938. Also my grandmothers real deal from the 1940s, strictly for special occasions.
> 
> The one that isn't here is my Gucci large Horsebit Chain clutch from 2002. Carried last just before lockdown to a charity function in aid of WWF Australia at Somerset House London (for looking after the surviving wildlife and replanting). It was much admired by the head of Gucci UK and worn with head to toe Gucci from all eras including a new MtO shirt - going OUT - those were the days...
> 
> View attachment 4827430
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827431
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827436
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827438
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827440



Papertiger, gorgeous clutches and wonderful stories of the outfits you’ve worn and parties/places you’ve carried them! I can see they are loved and cherished in your lifestyle. I have always enjoyed looking at pics of your H 1938. I admire @doni and @papertiger for having a clutch lifestyle.
a) I don’t feel I have a clutch life, I don’t have many evening dress up events. Day clutch usage is limited, as for day activities I need to either carry more than what a clutch carries or I need my hands free.
b) I have one clutch, it’s a vintage snakeskin hand me down from my MIL. I have worn it to lunch with a girlfriend and to date night dinner with my DH, pics attached. This clutch is my least used bag.
I admire the BV Lauren Clutch in Gigolo Red and continue to admire from afar.


----------



## More bags

doni said:


> Oooh don’t start me on clutches or we can be here until tomorrow...
> 
> Uses I give to my clutches (and no, I don’t use a car regularly, not even occasionally, bar holidays -and taxis ).
> 
> - Carried in a bigger bag: _whenever_ I carry a bigger bag. I don’t do bag organizers, I do clutches.
> - For meetings at work. Sorry but I just hate the look of a woman coming into a meeting with a humongous bag who starts fumbling inside for a pen. The other extreme is those who go around with a pile of papers, the phone, a card and a pencil and mug of coffee dangerously balancing on top of it all. Carry a clutch!
> - For lunches and coffees at and during work. As above. Leave the big bag in the office
> - As grab and go for breakfast or lunch with a friend.
> - To throw in your bicycle basket when running errands.
> - For grocery shopping: I throw a clutch in my tote or basket, and when it is filled, I carry the tote in the shoulder and the clutch in my hand.
> - For all those odd occasions when you are not sure what to wear: parents evening, job interview, first meeting with the in-laws..
> - Inside your gym or yoga bag.
> - For traveling. Essential to carry your essentials in your bigger travel bag. Plus they are easy to pack so they multiply your options wherever you go.
> - For diner parties: There is always a way to leave your clutch standing somewhere decoratively (instead of hanging your bag with the coats or awkwardly placing it on a chair).
> - For informal evenings out, whether it is diner or a drink. Also for cinema or concerts (NOT clubbing).
> - For formal work events. Clutch is the only option in my book.
> - For formal other events, day or evening, like weddings and so on, a clutch is always good.
> - A ball, which requires a different kind of clutch.
> 
> Your collection is so nice Papertiger! Specially love your Hermes 1938. So gorgeous!
> Will try to collect and photograph mine.


This is outstanding and inspiring @doni. I look forward to seeing your clutches!


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Papertiger, gorgeous clutches and wonderful stories of the outfits you’ve worn and parties/places you’ve carried them! I can see they are loved and cherished in your lifestyle. I have always enjoyed looking at pics of your H 1938. I admire @doni and @papertiger for having a clutch lifestyle.
> a) I don’t feel I have a clutch life, I don’t have many evening dress up events. Day clutch usage is limited, as for day activities I need to either carry more than what a clutch carries or I need my hands free.
> b) I have one clutch, it’s a vintage snakeskin hand me down from my MIL. I have worn it to lunch with a girlfriend and to date night dinner with my DH, pics attached. This clutch is my least used bag.
> I admire the BV Lauren Clutch in Gigolo Red and continue to admire from afar.
> View attachment 4827673
> View attachment 4827674



Thank you for your kind words. 

You may only have one clutch, but _what_ a fabulous clutch! Plus, OMG you look $1M in your outfit!

How lovely that it was a present from your MIL too, so lovely of her.


----------



## Sparkletastic

After weeks of calls on the missing bag, I finally got someone to give me the address of where the bag was being held captive. I picked it up today and was majorly disappointed on a number of fronts:

The box was smushed with holes. I don’t know if this is because the shopper used a flimsy box or UPS mangled it.

The shipper wrapped the bag in Saran Wrap. Who wraps a lambskin bag in plastic wrap???

The bag was in much worse shape than I expected. The leather is worn, breaking down (?) all over as if it needed conditioning but never got it. _(Which is odd because I don’t moisturize my lamb bags. I don’t think we’re supposed to m. Right?)._ The hardware is heavily scratched and the finish is even worn off in places on the chain strap. The interior is filthy with makeup, pen marked and I don’t know what. And, of course the bag is smushed. Again I don’t know if this is because of how it was handled during shipping or if it was already a mess before. In any case, It’s going right back. Even a spa trip can’t reclaim this bag.

Needless to say, I’m very disappointed not only because of the let down after the anticipation but because this was a quasi-unicorn I’d been looking for.  I think I need to let go of the idea of finding the black / gold combo Miss Dior and look for a new cute black bag w/ghw to fit this need.   I’ll just try to be positive and look at it as a way to keep my collection current.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> After weeks of calls on the missing bag, I finally got someone to give me the address of where the bag was being held captive. I picked it up today and was majorly disappointed on a number of fronts:
> 
> The box was smushed with holes. I don’t know if this is because the shopper used a flimsy box or UPS mangled it.
> 
> The shipper wrapped the bag in Saran Wrap. Who wraps a lambskin bag in plastic wrap???
> 
> The bag was in much worse shape than I expected. The leather is worn, breaking down (?) all over as if it needed conditioning but never got it. _(Which is odd because I don’t moisturize my lamb bags. I don’t think we’re supposed to m. Right?)._ The hardware is heavily scratched and the finish is even worn off in places on the chain strap. The interior is filthy with makeup, pen marked and I don’t know what. And, of course the bag is smushed. Again I don’t know if this is because of how it was handled during shipping or if it was already a mess before. In any case, It’s going right back. Even a spa trip can’t reclaim this bag.
> 
> Needless to say, I’m very disappointed not only because of the let down after the anticipation but because this was a quasi-unicorn I’d been looking for.  I think I need to let go of the idea of finding the black / gold combo Miss Dior and look for a new cute black bag w/ghw to fit this need.   I’ll just try to be positive and look at it as a way to keep my collection current.
> 
> View attachment 4827713
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827714
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827715
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827716
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827717


Oh man - how frustrating!! 
I wonder how people can let their bags get so gross inside… I mean you have to put your hand in there! YUCK!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Cookiefiend said:


> Oh man - how frustrating!!
> I wonder how people can let their bags get so gross inside… I mean you have to put your hand in there! YUCK!!


I KNOW!!!  And I don’t get how / why people have loose makeup and pens in their bags. It makes a mess and it makes things hard to find. This is the interior.




	

		
			
		

		
	
I’d moved away from buying preloved unless it was something I *really* wanted or a brand that drops in value more than most.  I’m thinking that will stand. I don’t mind preloved when it’s like new or has a minor issue and can be brought to like new after a spa visit. But, there is zero reason for me to own a bag with obvious wear.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Papertiger, gorgeous clutches and wonderful stories of the outfits you’ve worn and parties/places you’ve carried them! I can see they are loved and cherished in your lifestyle. I have always enjoyed looking at pics of your H 1938. I admire @doni and @papertiger for having a clutch lifestyle.
> a) I don’t feel I have a clutch life, I don’t have many evening dress up events. Day clutch usage is limited, as for day activities I need to either carry more than what a clutch carries or I need my hands free.
> b) I have one clutch, it’s a vintage snakeskin hand me down from my MIL. I have worn it to lunch with a girlfriend and to date night dinner with my DH, pics attached. This clutch is my least used bag.
> I admire the BV Lauren Clutch in Gigolo Red and continue to admire from afar.
> View attachment 4827673
> View attachment 4827674


Love your clutch… especially the story behind it. Fabulous photo of you carrying it.

I worship the Lauren clutch (in Gigolo Red, of COURSE) from afar. Alas, I don't have a clutch lifestyle. I didn't even have one before the pandemic. But I still go to the BV website to peep at it every now & then…


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> After weeks of calls on the missing bag, I finally got someone to give me the address of where the bag was being held captive. I picked it up today and was majorly disappointed on a number of fronts:
> 
> The box was smushed with holes. I don’t know if this is because the shopper used a flimsy box or UPS mangled it.
> 
> The shipper wrapped the bag in Saran Wrap. Who wraps a lambskin bag in plastic wrap???
> 
> The bag was in much worse shape than I expected. The leather is worn, breaking down (?) all over as if it needed conditioning but never got it. _(Which is odd because I don’t moisturize my lamb bags. I don’t think we’re supposed to m. Right?)._ The hardware is heavily scratched and the finish is even worn off in places on the chain strap. The interior is filthy with makeup, pen marked and I don’t know what. And, of course the bag is smushed. Again I don’t know if this is because of how it was handled during shipping or if it was already a mess before. In any case, It’s going right back. Even a spa trip can’t reclaim this bag.
> 
> Needless to say, I’m very disappointed not only because of the let down after the anticipation but because this was a quasi-unicorn I’d been looking for.  I think I need to let go of the idea of finding the black / gold combo Miss Dior and look for a new cute black bag w/ghw to fit this need.   I’ll just try to be positive and look at it as a way to keep my collection current.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827715
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827716
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827717


Oh, how frustrating. And after all those phone calls & emails, too. You must be livid.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> I KNOW!!!  And I don’t get how / why people have loose makeup and pens in their bags. It makes a mess and it makes things hard to find. This is the interior.
> 
> View attachment 4827740
> View attachment 4827741
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’d moved away from buying preloved unless it was something I *really* wanted or a brand that drops in value more than most.  I’m thinking that will stand. I don’t mind preloved when it’s like new or has a minor issue and can be brought to like new after a spa visit. But, there is zero reason for me to own a bag with obvious wear.


YUCK-O!!!


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Thank you for your kind words.
> 
> You may only have one clutch, but _what_ a fabulous clutch! Plus, OMG you look $1M in your outfit!
> 
> How lovely that it was a present from your MIL too, so lovely of her.


Thank you Papertiger, that means a lot coming from you!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Love your clutch… especially the story behind it. Fabulous photo of you carrying it.
> 
> I worship the Lauren clutch (in Gigolo Red, of COURSE) from afar. Alas, I don't have a clutch lifestyle. I didn't even have one before the pandemic. But I still go to the BV website to peep at it every now & then…


Thank you so much, Elaine!  We can drool over this clutch together!


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> After weeks of calls on the missing bag, I finally got someone to give me the address of where the bag was being held captive. I picked it up today and was majorly disappointed on a number of fronts:
> 
> The box was smushed with holes. I don’t know if this is because the shopper used a flimsy box or UPS mangled it.
> 
> The shipper wrapped the bag in Saran Wrap. Who wraps a lambskin bag in plastic wrap???
> 
> The bag was in much worse shape than I expected. The leather is worn, breaking down (?) all over as if it needed conditioning but never got it. _(Which is odd because I don’t moisturize my lamb bags. I don’t think we’re supposed to m. Right?)._ The hardware is heavily scratched and the finish is even worn off in places on the chain strap. The interior is filthy with makeup, pen marked and I don’t know what. And, of course the bag is smushed. Again I don’t know if this is because of how it was handled during shipping or if it was already a mess before. In any case, It’s going right back. Even a spa trip can’t reclaim this bag.
> 
> Needless to say, I’m very disappointed not only because of the let down after the anticipation but because this was a quasi-unicorn I’d been looking for.  I think I need to let go of the idea of finding the black / gold combo Miss Dior and look for a new cute black bag w/ghw to fit this need.   I’ll just try to be positive and look at it as a way to keep my collection current.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827715
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827716
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827717





Sparkletastic said:


> I KNOW!!!  And I don’t get how / why people have loose makeup and pens in their bags. It makes a mess and it makes things hard to find. This is the interior.
> 
> View attachment 4827740
> View attachment 4827741
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’d moved away from buying preloved unless it was something I *really* wanted or a brand that drops in value more than most.  I’m thinking that will stand. I don’t mind preloved when it’s like new or has a minor issue and can be brought to like new after a spa visit. But, there is zero reason for me to own a bag with obvious wear.


Ewww, so sorry this happened to you @Sparkletastic. I know how particular you are about your bags and so annoying to chase down the anticipated package to end up with this!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Since the Miss Dior didn’t work out, I’m looking for inspiration. What black w/ghw shoulder bag do you own and love or that you’ve seen and think may be good for me. I’m looking for something structured with a smallish profile but still room for a few things like sunglasses, wallet, etc.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> After weeks of calls on the missing bag, I finally got someone to give me the address of where the bag was being held captive. I picked it up today and was majorly disappointed on a number of fronts:
> 
> The box was smushed with holes. I don’t know if this is because the shopper used a flimsy box or UPS mangled it.
> 
> The shipper wrapped the bag in Saran Wrap. Who wraps a lambskin bag in plastic wrap???
> 
> The bag was in much worse shape than I expected. The leather is worn, breaking down (?) all over as if it needed conditioning but never got it. _(Which is odd because I don’t moisturize my lamb bags. I don’t think we’re supposed to m. Right?)._ The hardware is heavily scratched and the finish is even worn off in places on the chain strap. The interior is filthy with makeup, pen marked and I don’t know what. And, of course the bag is smushed. Again I don’t know if this is because of how it was handled during shipping or if it was already a mess before. In any case, It’s going right back. Even a spa trip can’t reclaim this bag.
> 
> Needless to say, I’m very disappointed not only because of the let down after the anticipation but because this was a quasi-unicorn I’d been looking for.  I think I need to let go of the idea of finding the black / gold combo Miss Dior and look for a new cute black bag w/ghw to fit this need.   I’ll just try to be positive and look at it as a way to keep my collection current.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827715
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827716
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827717



Oh no, so sorry, such disappointment


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> I KNOW!!!  And I don’t get how / why people have loose makeup and pens in their bags. It makes a mess and it makes things hard to find. This is the interior.
> 
> View attachment 4827740
> View attachment 4827741
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’d moved away from buying preloved unless it was something I *really* wanted or a brand that drops in value more than most.  I’m thinking that will stand. I don’t mind preloved when it’s like new or has a minor issue and can be brought to like new after a spa visit. But, there is zero reason for me to own a bag with obvious wear.



My equivalent of others looking at a horror movie. I can't unsee _that_.

I'm not a clean freak or 'OCD' (having grown yp with a father and a grandmother who really suffered from that condition I don't like the way people use that illness on this forum). But, I could not live with that interior - and would never, never think of selling something like that either.

Poor bag


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Since the Miss Dior didn’t work out, I’m looking for inspiration. What black w/ghw shoulder bag do you own and love or that you’ve seen and think may be good for me. I’m looking for something structured with a smallish profile but still room for a few things like sunglasses, wallet, etc.



OK, so Chanel springs to mind obviously - but you probably don't want to hear that. What about a small Coco handle? 

Black/ghw Mini Kelly or Kelly 25, but they are both really hard to get atm

Gucci black padlock with or without the bamboo handle (for you I'd say without).


----------



## muchstuff

ElainePG said:


> I'm fond of mysteries. Let's hear it for escapism!


Hmmm, check out Sarah Dunant, she's not really a mystery writer per se but she's a great writer and these two are on the mystery side of things:

Mapping the Edge
Transgressions

Dennis Lehane is good too, Mystic River and Shutter Island are probably his two most well-known and are good reads.

Not so much mystery but a couple of books I read this summer that I thought were incredible were American Dirt by Jeanine Cummins and Where the Crawdads Sing by Delia Owens. Oh, and Lionel Shriver's We Need to Talk About Kevin is good (see the movie too with Tilda Swinton, she's brilliant as usual). Stephen King's 11/22/63, is worth reading (what if you could go back and stop the Kennedy assassination?). I could go on, but I'm very off topic here   .


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sparkletastic said:


> Since the Miss Dior didn’t work out, I’m looking for inspiration. What black w/ghw shoulder bag do you own and love or that you’ve seen and think may be good for me. I’m looking for something structured with a smallish profile but still room for a few things like sunglasses, wallet, etc.


Hello, I am kind of looking for something similar myself with chain straps, so I thought I would jump in and comment, if that's okay.  If you are looking for chain straps as opposed to top handle, two that come to mind are the Gucci Padlock bag and  also the Louis Vuitton Vavin PM.

I am debating between the Vavin PM myself, either in black or the turtledove color, or the Pochette Metis in turtledove.  Oh, and the Vavin comes in a smaller BB size as well.  I don't know how to link/post pictures but you should be able to find them online.


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> My equivalent of others looking at a horror movie. I can't unsee _that_.
> 
> I'm not a clean freak or 'OCD' (having grown yp with a father and a grandmother who really suffered from that condition I don't like the way people use that illness on this forum). But, I could not live with that interior - and would never, never think of selling something like that either.
> 
> Poor bag


The bag was photographed carefully in the best angles possible. It’s a hot mess in person. The interior is super gross. I don’t know how the original owner tolerated it.   Bags are to be worn and used but not abused and treated like trash.


papertiger said:


> OK, so Chanel springs to mind obviously - but you probably don't want to hear that. What about a small Coco handle?
> 
> Black/ghw Mini Kelly or Kelly 25, but they are both really hard to get atm
> 
> Gucci black padlock with or without the bamboo handle (for you I'd say without).


Thanks for the suggestions.

Chanel... meh. I feel like I’m “over” my C addition and I don’t like the current price / quality proposition. But? Maybe a well kept preloved camera bag or other non double flap bag could be an option. I’m just not going to buy another DF. I have two and I really hate that construction.

Hermès mini K. Looked them up. Saw the prices can easily go through $20k+. Nope. I barely like the K. That’s for H devotees  I’d have to want to divorce Mr. S and marry a bag to pay the price of a small car.

Gucci padlock is an option. Uncharacteristically, I like the version with the mono embossing. I’m going to poke around a bit more on this lead. Thanks!

My desire for a black / ghw bag (or smaller gold bag) is because I want to start wearing more of my yg jewelry. I have a bit and rarely wear it which makes me sad. So I need a bag to easily coordinate hw with the jewelry since that’s something I like to do.

I have my gold C boy but it’s new medium so it looms large on my frame. I would be happy to find a smallish gold bag but the right gold bag - especially something that can lean into nice casual wear - is incredibly hard to find!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> LOL! We are spirit sisters. If I had not married and had kids I certainly would have lived in a cave on cereal and spent my my money on pretty bags and clothes. I complete agree on Dior.
> Funny how most of us are devoted to a brand on certain items. I  will only buy flip flops from Yellow Box. They’re high quality, super comfortable and many of the designs are super sparkly. When I’m in beach vacation mode, it’s Yellow Box time!
> Deposit bottles? Please explain.


Haha... I virtually live in a cave.... couldn´t care less for fancy living... (This was completely different before I came here and started over 12 years ago. I used to be very keen on a nice home, expensive furniture etc... nowadays I´m happy with my clutter!)       
Re flip flops I swear by Ipanemas. The pair I´m wearing atm I´ve been having for 15 years and worn almost every summer. They are still great- not slippery or warped. Only the little Brazil flag sticker fell off one shoe. I haven´t ever heard of Yellow Box. Maybe this brand has not made it to my country. 
In Germany most bottles have a deposit. There are mainly two kinds: single use plastic bottles ( and single use metal cans) with a 25 cent deposit- refundable when you take them back to the store for recycling and multiple use plastic and glas bottles with a deposit of 9 cents. Only very few beverages come in bottles without a deposit- pure juices for example.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> I KNOW!!!  And I don’t get how / why people have loose makeup and pens in their bags. It makes a mess and it makes things hard to find. This is the interior.
> 
> View attachment 4827740
> View attachment 4827741
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’d moved away from buying preloved unless it was something I *really* wanted or a brand that drops in value more than most.  I’m thinking that will stand. I don’t mind preloved when it’s like new or has a minor issue and can be brought to like new after a spa visit. But, there is zero reason for me to own a bag with obvious wear.


Ohmigawd... 
That‘s hurl-worthy  Truly disgusting. The seller didn’t disclose that?!? That is WRONG!!! 
Holy shiznits.


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> OK, so Chanel springs to mind obviously - but you probably don't want to hear that. What about a small Coco handle?
> 
> Black/ghw Mini Kelly or Kelly 25, but they are both really hard to get atm
> 
> Gucci black padlock with or without the bamboo handle (for you I'd say without).


A Kelly 25 would be adorable, but the Gucci Padlock might be better as it’s easier to get into.


Sparkletastic said:


> The bag was photographed carefully in the best angles possible. It’s a hot mess in person. The interior is super gross. I don’t know how the original owner tolerated it.   Bags are to be worn and used but not abused and treated like trash.
> Thanks for the suggestions.
> 
> Chanel... meh. I feel like I’m “over” my C addition and I don’t like the current price / quality proposition. But? Maybe a well kept preloved camera bag or other non double flap bag could be an option. I’m just not going to buy another DF. I have two and I really hate that construction.
> 
> Hermès mini K. Looked them up. Saw the prices can easily go through $20k+. Nope. I barely like the K. That’s for H devotees  I’d have to want to divorce Mr. S and marry a bag to pay the price of a small car.
> 
> Gucci padlock is an option. Uncharacteristically, I like the version with the mono embossing. I’m going to poke around a bit more on this lead. Thanks!
> 
> My desire for a black / ghw bag (or smaller gold bag) is because I want to start wearing more of my yg jewelry. I have a bit and rarely wear it which makes me sad. So I need a bag to easily coordinate hw with the jewelry since that’s something I like to do.
> 
> I have my gold C boy but it’s new medium so it looms large on my frame. I would be happy to find a smallish gold bag but the right gold bag - especially something that can lean into nice casual wear - is incredibly hard to find!


Heh, heh... lemme know if you have Gucci Padlock with the mono embossing question!
Super cute, I can get a small wallet, small cosmetic bag, phone, sunglasses, epi-pen, and a small bottle of hand sanitizer in it with no problem.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> So, I just cleaned the house. Am I the only one who lies on the floor to keep from mussing anything after cleaning before I get in the shower?



I remember once when I was in high school I dreamed my alarm went off, got up and got dressed, made my bed, then looked at the clock, and it was way too early. I didn't want to mess up the madeup bed so I laid down on the floor. 

When I lived in a house with the kind of carpet that shows footprints, after I vacuumed, I would only walk at the edges of the room for a day.


papertiger said:


> So everybody's talk about clutches have me thinking about:
> 
> a) what is a 'clutch life' to you?
> 
> To me that means either a flat/flat-ish/structured clutch for the evening and taxi/car there and back (or transported to work in a bigger bag for later) or someone who uses a car regularly and can just grab the bag from the seat and pop into work/restaurant/x.
> 
> b) do you have clutches (pics please)? Where do you wear it/them, how do you use it/them?
> 
> I have quite a few if I'm counting but lots are vintage. I'm not counting minaudière as I think they fit into a different category, but BV's Knot and Stretch Knot or kinda both.  Some clutches have wristlet handles or chains that can fit inside, in the 1930/40s they had ingenious ways of concealing the handles and I love Perrin Paris clutches for that reason (very fitting for a company that originally sold gloves).
> 
> My favourites, as in the ones I actually carry (or did once upon a time) are the
> 
> Bracher Emden from the '00s. I don't like many of their bags but I love mine that I bought from a pre-loved store (I think) and wore it last to a wedding reception with a Roberto Cavalli dress. The dress is lime green/off white/pale pink and black and minimalist bags, hand held and every other bag I tried didn't work and this worked well. Usually I carry it with an LBD or black suit.
> 
> Vintage 1930s Art Deco croc with retractable silver handle doesn't get carried but I don't think I'll ever sell it. I don't think I'll find a better example of a 1930s purse than this. It would have been expensive even then.
> 
> 4 Gucci bags, navy polished leather with enamel hw from 1976 (was my mother's) 2007 silver Romy clutch 2008 Gucci box clutch that I used to know the name of, very hand having a mirror on the outside of a bag and I wear with YSL tuxedo suit or tuxedo dress - 2009 lizard Hysteria that's better with dress day or night - looks great with navy, olive, brown etc. The last two are silver and gold metallic leather respectively on the inside.
> 
> Hermes '1938' 25, First issued in 1938 this one was reissued in the 1970s and is all kitted out on the inside. It's so perfect for an evening out. I carried it to the Olivier Awards with a black crepe ls full-length gown and silver/gold/tiger's eye Georg Jensen collar and Asprey Sunflower earrings - trying to channel 1938. Also my grandmothers real deal from the 1940s, strictly for special occasions.
> 
> The one that isn't here is my Gucci large Horsebit Chain clutch from 2002. Carried last just before lockdown to a charity function in aid of WWF Australia at Somerset House London (for looking after the surviving wildlife and replanting). It was much admired by the head of Gucci UK and worn with head to toe Gucci from all eras including a new MtO shirt - going OUT - those were the days...
> 
> View attachment 4827430
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827431
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827436
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827438
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827440


I'm not really a clutch person, for two reasons. One, I need too much stuff to fit in a normal sized clutch, and two, I need my hands. I have a few clutches that solve the first problem, being big enough to actually carry my stuff. 
The first two are vintage Coach.
	

		
			
		

		
	




This is a Coach from 2014. As you can see, I prefer clutches that have a handle. Is that cheating?
	

		
			
		

		
	



I recently got this Coach clutch that I can't use. It is too small! I don't carry huge bags in which I could use a clutch and I don't want to transfer the contents of my wallet to it. I can't put my keys inside, they are too bulky.
	

		
			
		

		
	



I don't work, we don't have an evening life, we never dress up, we go out a lot (pre-covid) but I just carry whatever purse I am in for the day.


----------



## keodi

Sparkletastic said:


> I feel so out of it. Everyone extols the virtue of InstaPots. I’m ashamed to admit I don’t know why.  Help!
> LOL! About a week ago I couldn’t find my phone. I looked everywhere. It even buzzed several times (on vibrate but silent ring) and I still couldn’t locate it. Andof course Mr. S wasn’t home so I was alone in my crazy. Somehow it had fallen between my comforter covered mattress and the foot of my bed. And, bizarrely, the vibrations from the bed through the floor made it sound like it was possibly in a whole section of the house. Not just the bedroom.  I swear the sound waves / vibrations passed through several other dimensions.
> I agree. There is pressure not to “give up” during this time - to take up new hobbies, increase our fitness, try new recipes, support others. Basically, people feel they have to “win” the quarantine / Covid time.
> 
> But, this is ridiculously hard. I don’t think we should wallow but I think it’s healthy to admit when we’re struggling and do self care whenever we can.
> 
> I was certainly trying to be Superwoman when this all started. Then I thought - what am I trying to prove. This is HARD. I’ll do what I can when I can. But, I need to take care of me as much as I’m working to take care of others. *I remember my grandparents doing this when I was little - they drank a LOT of Pepsi. But, I thought that concept went away years ago. Maybe it’s regional / country differences that kept me clueless. (??)*
> I’m standing in solidarity with you, Sis. Cooking is demonic. I regret ever letting my family know I can cook. I have friends who can order pizza or burgers 7 days a week and no one barks. My family would need medication and in patient counseling if I fed them fast food twice a fortnight.
> *We are the silent majority... carefully stuffing bags worth thousands of dollars with freebie t shirts, old towels and holey leggings with no shame*.


I think it's a regional thing, it's very popular in my state, since re-opening, it's a nightmare returning the cans/bottles due to the new rules. I'm part of the stuffin my bags with old t-shirts, and old towels club!   


papertiger said:


> *I kid myself into thinking it's like buying affordable art - which in a way it is.*
> 
> Head-scarf  (Etude Pour un Iris Arc en Ciel) to the beach yesterday and then on to the fields - where I promptly fell asleep. *I also wore my Liberty PJ top as a jacket and used my PAT Mc_GRATH eyeshadow*. I must have looked hilarious, but there you go, needs must.


Oh, it IS buying affordable art! and to think 1 year ago, I was not a fan of 90cm scarves! 


momasaurus said:


> *It *is* affordable art. I don't have any important art pieces, just some old Persian rugs and old family furniture that absolutely no one wants any more.*
> Yesterday I also wore eye make-up and a scarf! (Black/silver striped Jungle Love) With Tom's canvas shoes because I love them.


Same here! I'm loving the makeup, scarf, with shoes look!


momasaurus said:


> I actually am wearing scarves more than I realize. For zoom calls, I put on lipstick and a scarf. The rest is yoga clothing or pajamas and bare feet.


I've been playing with my new to me acquisitions, and i'm having so much fun!


doni said:


> Oh yes, it is there somewhere in the Plume thread. I also have a Plume 28, in box, so it is actually more formal but I have no urge to re-consider its place in my wardrobe. The Plume 31, I look at it and I see an office bag with no office to go to, it seems kind of lost and purposeless, like it dressed for the wrong party and is feeling slightly uncomfortable .
> 
> I also think I make take a decision I regret and let go of the BV Pouch. I have it in burgundy. It is beautiful, I love it, and it is so _me_. But I find I am not using it that much anymore because it is no good when I am out with the dog (the clutch problem) or meeting friends (we have got into the habit of scheduling a walk before or after lunch or coffee). It is a bit too big for going out in the evening (last time at diner it was a nightmare trying to put it down somewhere to the point I got the concept of handbag seats; it is not a thing in Germany). And once I start traveling and having face to face meetings in my new line of business, it is just not a good bag to travel with either...
> 
> I do hate having things that don’t fulfill a purpose in my wardrobe and I am not into keeping stuff just because it is pretty, bar true vintage treasures. Which the Pouch most definitely is not. And now it is the time to sell it, before influencers drop it altoghether... But oh will it be hard to let it go...
> 
> *The Jige is such a good clutch btw*. Although I prefer the more square old version, which I have, rather than the current east-west one.


Good to know, I have been eyeing the Jige clutch the current east-west version, I love the simplicity of it, and i love that it does not have any hardware, so i can switch up between yellow and white metals...Once I have the opportunity to travel again, the jige is on the list.


papertiger said:


> So everybody's talk about clutches have me thinking about:
> 
> a) what is a 'clutch life' to you?
> 
> To me that means either a flat/flat-ish/structured clutch for the evening and taxi/car there and back (or transported to work in a bigger bag for later) or someone who uses a car regularly and can just grab the bag from the seat and pop into work/restaurant/x.
> 
> b) do you have clutches (pics please)? Where do you wear it/them, how do you use it/them?
> 
> I have quite a few if I'm counting but lots are vintage. I'm not counting minaudière as I think they fit into a different category, but BV's Knot and Stretch Knot or kinda both.  Some clutches have wristlet handles or chains that can fit inside, in the 1930/40s they had ingenious ways of concealing the handles and I love Perrin Paris clutches for that reason (very fitting for a company that originally sold gloves).
> 
> My favourites, as in the ones I actually carry (or did once upon a time) are the
> 
> Bracher Emden from the '00s. I don't like many of their bags but I love mine that I bought from a pre-loved store (I think) and wore it last to a wedding reception with a Roberto Cavalli dress. The dress is lime green/off white/pale pink and black and minimalist bags, hand held and every other bag I tried didn't work and this worked well. Usually I carry it with an LBD or black suit.
> 
> Vintage 1930s Art Deco croc with retractable silver handle doesn't get carried but I don't think I'll ever sell it. I don't think I'll find a better example of a 1930s purse than this. It would have been expensive even then.
> 
> 4 Gucci bags, navy polished leather with enamel hw from 1976 (was my mother's) 2007 silver Romy clutch 2008 Gucci box clutch that I used to know the name of, very hand having a mirror on the outside of a bag and I wear with YSL tuxedo suit or tuxedo dress - 2009 lizard Hysteria that's better with dress day or night - looks great with navy, olive, brown etc. The last two are silver and gold metallic leather respectively on the inside.
> 
> Hermes '1938' 25, First issued in 1938 this one was reissued in the 1970s and is all kitted out on the inside. It's so perfect for an evening out. I carried it to the Olivier Awards with a black crepe ls full-length gown and silver/gold/tiger's eye Georg Jensen collar and Asprey Sunflower earrings - trying to channel 1938. Also my grandmothers real deal from the 1940s, strictly for special occasions.
> 
> The one that isn't here is my Gucci large Horsebit Chain clutch from 2002. Carried last just before lockdown to a charity function in aid of WWF Australia at Somerset House London (for looking after the surviving wildlife and replanting). It was much admired by the head of Gucci UK and worn with head to toe Gucci from all eras including a new MtO shirt - going OUT - those were the days...
> 
> View attachment 4827430
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827431
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827436
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827438
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827440


@papertiger  All of your clutches are so beautiful! i love the last clutch below, so sleek, and no hardware



Cookiefiend said:


> *These are lovely!*
> I don’t have a single clutch, not even for a formal event. I realized that I never carried the one I had, so sold it, but didn’t replace it.


agreed!


Cookiefiend said:


> Please do - I'd love to see them!
> *The only time I carry a big tote is when traveling *or if I have a lot of things to bring to the office - which is rare. And I never have a pen with me!
> The last formal event we went to was in 2019, I just gave Mr Cookie my lippy to carry in his dinner jacket and that was that. That evening though, I did see a Gucci Dionysus in blue velvet… I was covetous.
> 
> *You are right, a beautiful clutch is lovely with a full-length evening gown. Hopefully we'll be able to wear those again soon!*


Agreed, i only use my LV Neverfull GM when traveling it's so useful and handy for that purpose!


More bags said:


> Papertiger, gorgeous clutches and wonderful stories of the outfits you’ve worn and parties/places you’ve carried them! I can see they are loved and cherished in your lifestyle. I have always enjoyed looking at pics of your H 1938. I admire @doni and @papertiger for having a clutch lifestyle.
> a) I don’t feel I have a clutch life, I don’t have many evening dress up events. Day clutch usage is limited, as for day activities I need to either carry more than what a clutch carries or I need my hands free.
> b) I have one clutch, it’s a vintage snakeskin hand me down from my MIL. I have worn it to lunch with a girlfriend and to date night dinner with my DH, pics attached. This clutch is my least used bag.
> I admire the BV Lauren Clutch in Gigolo Red and continue to admire from afar.
> View attachment 4827673
> View attachment 4827674


That's a beautiful clutch! you look fantastic caring it!


Sparkletastic said:


> After weeks of calls on the missing bag, I finally got someone to give me the address of where the bag was being held captive. I picked it up today and was majorly disappointed on a number of fronts:
> 
> The box was smushed with holes. I don’t know if this is because the shopper used a flimsy box or UPS mangled it.
> 
> The shipper wrapped the bag in Saran Wrap. Who wraps a lambskin bag in plastic wrap???
> 
> The bag was in much worse shape than I expected. The leather is worn, breaking down (?) all over as if it needed conditioning but never got it. _(Which is odd because I don’t moisturize my lamb bags. I don’t think we’re supposed to m. Right?)._ The hardware is heavily scratched and the finish is even worn off in places on the chain strap. The interior is filthy with makeup, pen marked and I don’t know what. And, of course the bag is smushed. Again I don’t know if this is because of how it was handled during shipping or if it was already a mess before. In any case, It’s going right back. Even a spa trip can’t reclaim this bag.
> 
> Needless to say, I’m very disappointed not only because of the let down after the anticipation but because this was a quasi-unicorn I’d been looking for.  I think I need to let go of the idea of finding the black / gold combo Miss Dior and look for a new cute black bag w/ghw to fit this need.   I’ll just try to be positive and look at it as a way to keep my collection current.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827715
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827716
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827717





Sparkletastic said:


> I KNOW!!!  And I don’t get how / why people have loose makeup and pens in their bags. It makes a mess and it makes things hard to find. This is the interior.
> 
> View attachment 4827740
> View attachment 4827741
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’d moved away from buying preloved unless it was something I *really* wanted or a brand that drops in value more than most.  I’m thinking that will stand. I don’t mind preloved when it’s like new or has a minor issue and can be brought to like new after a spa visit. But, there is zero reason for me to own a bag with obvious wear.


A BIG Yikes!!! i can't believe the seller would think this bag is ok to sell in that condition, and to not disclose accurately to boot. ugh! I'm sorry you were disappointed!


whateve said:


> I remember once when I was in high school I dreamed my alarm went off, got up and got dressed, made my bed, then looked at the clock, and it was way too early. I didn't want to mess up the madeup bed so I laid down on the floor.
> 
> When I lived in a house with the kind of carpet that shows footprints, after I vacuumed, I would only walk at the edges of the room for a day.
> 
> I'm not really a clutch person, for two reasons. One, I need too much stuff to fit in a normal sized clutch, and two, I need my hands. I have a few clutches that solve the first problem, being big enough to actually carry my stuff.
> The first two are vintage Coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827877
> 
> 
> This is a Coach from 2014. As you can see, I prefer clutches that have a handle. Is that cheating?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827878
> 
> I recently got this Coach clutch that I can't use. It is too small! I don't carry huge bags in which I could use a clutch and I don't want to transfer the contents of my wallet to it. I can't put my keys inside, they are too bulky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827879
> 
> I don't work, we don't have an evening life, we never dress up, we go out a lot (pre-covid) but I just carry whatever purse I am in for the day.


Beautiful clutches! my favourite clutch is the floral clutch/wristlet below..
a) what is a 'clutch life' to you?
To me a clutch life is going to a restaurant, play, show, and black tie events, possible cocktail hour etc..
b) do you have clutches (pics please)? Where do you wear it/them, how do you use it/them?
I have 2 clutches that have chains attached to them, for the most part they serve the purpose of what a clutch life is to me, but I want the Hermes Jige clutch as it does not have hardware, and I would be able to wear different metals when I use it. See pics below the one on the left is suede, and the one on the right is the leather version.


----------



## missie1

papertiger said:


> So everybody's talk about clutches have me thinking about:
> 
> a) what is a 'clutch life' to you?
> 
> To me that means either a flat/flat-ish/structured clutch for the evening and taxi/car there and back (or transported to work in a bigger bag for later) or someone who uses a car regularly and can just grab the bag from the seat and pop into work/restaurant/x.
> 
> b) do you have clutches (pics please)? Where do you wear it/them, how do you use it/them?
> 
> I have quite a few if I'm counting but lots are vintage. I'm not counting minaudière as I think they fit into a different category, but BV's Knot and Stretch Knot or kinda both.  Some clutches have wristlet handles or chains that can fit inside, in the 1930/40s they had ingenious ways of concealing the handles and I love Perrin Paris clutches for that reason (very fitting for a company that originally sold gloves).
> 
> My favourites, as in the ones I actually carry (or did once upon a time) are the
> 
> Bracher Emden from the '00s. I don't like many of their bags but I love mine that I bought from a pre-loved store (I think) and wore it last to a wedding reception with a Roberto Cavalli dress. The dress is lime green/off white/pale pink and black and minimalist bags, hand held and every other bag I tried didn't work and this worked well. Usually I carry it with an LBD or black suit.
> 
> Vintage 1930s Art Deco croc with retractable silver handle doesn't get carried but I don't think I'll ever sell it. I don't think I'll find a better example of a 1930s purse than this. It would have been expensive even then.
> 
> 4 Gucci bags, navy polished leather with enamel hw from 1976 (was my mother's) 2007 silver Romy clutch 2008 Gucci box clutch that I used to know the name of, very hand having a mirror on the outside of a bag and I wear with YSL tuxedo suit or tuxedo dress - 2009 lizard Hysteria that's better with dress day or night - looks great with navy, olive, brown etc. The last two are silver and gold metallic leather respectively on the inside.
> 
> Hermes '1938' 25, First issued in 1938 this one was reissued in the 1970s and is all kitted out on the inside. It's so perfect for an evening out. I carried it to the Olivier Awards with a black crepe ls full-length gown and silver/gold/tiger's eye Georg Jensen collar and Asprey Sunflower earrings - trying to channel 1938. Also my grandmothers real deal from the 1940s, strictly for special occasions.
> 
> The one that isn't here is my Gucci large Horsebit Chain clutch from 2002. Carried last just before lockdown to a charity function in aid of WWF Australia at Somerset House London (for looking after the surviving wildlife and replanting). It was much admired by the head of Gucci UK and worn with head to toe Gucci from all eras including a new MtO shirt - going OUT - those were the days...
> 
> View attachment 4827430
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827431
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827436
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827438
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827440


OMG my heart skipped a beat when I saw the first one.  Your clutches are absolutely beautiful.  I love your descriptions of events and outfits you coordinated. 

Clutch life to me -I love clutches more than any other style of bag.  I tend to wear them very casually with jeans and blouse or with Girlie dresses. It’s something about a blouse with clutch that just excites me.


----------



## More bags

keodi said:


> That's a beautiful clutch! you look fantastic caring it!
> 
> 
> Beautiful clutches! my favourite clutch is the floral clutch/wristlet below..
> a) what is a 'clutch life' to you?
> To me a clutch life is going to a restaurant, play, show, and black tie events, possible cocktail hour etc..
> b) do you have clutches (pics please)? Where do you wear it/them, how do you use it/them?
> I have 2 clutches that have chains attached to them, for the most part they serve the purpose of what a clutch life is to me, but I want the Hermes Jige clutch as it does not have hardware, and I would be able to wear different metals when I use it. See pics below the one on the left is suede, and the one on the right is the leather version.
> View attachment 4827889
> View attachment 4827895


Thank you for your kind words keodi. Yours are cute, as well. How do you decide when to carry the suede vs the leather one? Do you use one more frequently?


----------



## missie1

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m curious. What is the bag - now that time has passed - you’re most glad you sold / rehomed / trashed even though it was hard to do so at the time?
> 
> For me it was my Chanel Ivory Flap and Gucci Soho Tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825956
> View attachment 4825957
> 
> These are such beautiful bags!
> 
> The ivory C just did NOT work with my wardrobe. And, it just didn’t make me happy. So, I never really wanted to choose it over my other bags.
> 
> The Gucci was a spectacular color! I just picked the wrong style for me. I don’t like large, slouchy-ish totes.  And, I kept worrying I would mess up the suede on such a big bag. So, while I would enjoy seeing and petting the bag in my closet, I didn’t wear it nearly enough to justify owning it.
> 
> At the end of the day, I’m very glad they’re gone. But it was haaaaaaard to let them go.
> 
> Share your stories and pics of beloved bags that you’ve let go.


Spark,
That Gucci color saturation is everything.
My leopard Calf Hair Valentino flap that I just never carried.  I loved that bag but it just wasn’t working.


----------



## ElainePG

muchstuff said:


> Hmmm, check out Sarah Dunant, she's not really a mystery writer per se but she's a great writer and these two are on the mystery side of things:
> 
> Mapping the Edge
> Transgressions
> 
> Dennis Lehane is good too, Mystic River and Shutter Island are probably his two most well-known and are good reads.
> 
> Not so much mystery but a couple of books I read this summer that I thought were incredible were American Dirt by Jeanine Cummins and Where the Crawdads Sing by Delia Owens. Oh, and Lionel Shriver's We Need to Talk About Kevin is good (see the movie too with Tilda Swinton, she's brilliant as usual). Stephen King's 11/22/63, is worth reading (what if you could go back and stop the Kennedy assassination?). I could go on, but I'm very off topic here   .


Thank you for all these recommendations! I think you and I have similar taste in books; I've read a number of these already (Dennis LeHane, Delia Owens, and 11/22/63). I've been meaning to read one of Sarah Dunnant's books. What's especially interesting me at the moment is her historical fiction. Perhaps Blood & Beauty, about the Borgias.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I remember once when I was in high school I dreamed my alarm went off, got up and got dressed, made my bed, then looked at the clock, and it was way too early. I didn't want to mess up the madeup bed so I laid down on the floor.
> 
> When I lived in a house with the kind of carpet that shows footprints, after I vacuumed, I would only walk at the edges of the room for a day.
> 
> I'm not really a clutch person, for two reasons. One, I need too much stuff to fit in a normal sized clutch, and two, I need my hands. I have a few clutches that solve the first problem, being big enough to actually carry my stuff.
> The first two are vintage Coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827877
> 
> 
> This is a Coach from 2014. As you can see, I prefer clutches that have a handle. Is that cheating?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827878
> 
> I recently got this Coach clutch that I can't use. It is too small! I don't carry huge bags in which I could use a clutch and I don't want to transfer the contents of my wallet to it. I can't put my keys inside, they are too bulky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827879
> 
> I don't work, we don't have an evening life, we never dress up, we go out a lot (pre-covid) but I just carry whatever purse I am in for the day.


Those vintage Coach clutches are fantastic! Love the itty-bitty coin purses on the outside. But such a shame the new one didn't work out for you. It's so pretty with the iridescent flowers on the flap.

Your story about walking around the edges of the room after vacuuming reminds me of an un-favorite great aunt of mine. Every Friday she would deep-clean her apartment so that it would be spotless for the Sabbath. So far, so good. But then she would put sheets of newspaper down on all the floors, and leave the newspaper there until Sunday. Mind you, she lived in an apartment in the Bronx, so the floors were linoleum.


----------



## ElainePG

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Hello, I am kind of looking for something similar myself with chain straps, so I thought I would jump in and comment, if that's okay.  If you are looking for chain straps as opposed to top handle, two that come to mind are the Gucci Padlock bag *and  also the Louis Vuitton Vavin PM*.
> 
> I am debating between the Vavin PM myself, either in black or the turtledove color, or the Pochette Metis in turtledove.  Oh, and the Vavin comes in a smaller BB size as well.  I don't know how to link/post pictures but you should be able to find them online.


I just checked out the Vavin. The MM (11 inches across) is the perfect all-around bag size for me. Large enough to hold everything, but small enough so that it doesn't overwhelm me.

I do not need another bag! And I *definitely* don't need one in the only 2 options the MM size comes in: solid black or solid navy empriente. If it came in Damier Ebene, I'd be sitting here in my living room, studiously avoiding my purse closet, and doing my darndest to convince myself that I neeeeeeeeeed this bag!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Those vintage Coach clutches are fantastic! Love the itty-bitty coin purses on the outside. But such a shame the new one didn't work out for you. It's so pretty with the iridescent flowers on the flap.
> 
> Your story about walking around the edges of the room after vacuuming reminds me of an un-favorite great aunt of mine. Every Friday she would deep-clean her apartment so that it would be spotless for the Sabbath. So far, so good. But then she would put sheets of newspaper down on all the floors, and leave the newspaper there until Sunday. Mind you, she lived in an apartment in the Bronx, so the floors were linoleum.


Thanks!
That's crazy! I can imagine the crinkling sounds when you walked on them. I wonder if the newsprint ever rubbed off onto the floors.


----------



## 880

momasaurus said:


> I actually am wearing scarves more than I realize. For zoom calls, I put on lipstick and a scarf. The rest is yoga clothing or pajamas and bare feet.


But now is the perfect time to break in Oran sandals without having to walk too much 

@papertiger, your outfit sounds amazing

@doni, ITA re cooking around the clock and needing stove knobs that click. How else could I leave the house without checking it’s off


----------



## keodi

More bags said:


> Thank you for your kind words keodi. Yours are cute, as well. How do you decide when to carry the suede vs the leather one? Do you use one more frequently?


My original plan was to wear the suede one for black tie events, but find I use both equally, well, before covid anyway..


----------



## keodi

ElainePG said:


> Those vintage Coach clutches are fantastic! Love the itty-bitty coin purses on the outside. But such a shame the new one didn't work out for you. It's so pretty with the iridescent flowers on the flap.
> 
> Your story about walking around the edges of the room after vacuuming reminds me of an un-favorite great aunt of mine. Every Friday she would deep-clean her apartment so that it would be spotless for the Sabbath. So far, so good. *But then she would put sheets of newspaper down on all the floors, and leave the newspaper there until Sunday. Mind you, she lived in an apartment in the Bronx, so the floors were linoleum.*


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> Bracher Emden from the '00s. I don't like many of their bags but I love mine that I bought from a pre-loved store (I think) and wore it last to a wedding reception with a Roberto Cavalli dress. The dress is lime green/off white/pale pink and black and minimalist bags, hand held and every other bag I tried didn't work and this worked well. Usually I carry it with an LBD or black suit.


Love the thought of this combo (and all of the other ones too)  (but it reminds me of a few evenings when the fun I had thinking up the combinations greatly exceeded the fun at the event


----------



## 880

doni said:


> also think I make take a decision I regret and let go of the BV Pouch. I have it in burgundy. It is beautiful, I love it, and it is so _me_


Pls don’t let it go bc then you will have to repurchase. And, your clutch post was so beautiful, it made me want to be a clutch person too. (I was one once and would love to get that back)


----------



## Sparkletastic

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Hello, I am kind of looking for something similar myself with chain straps, so I thought I would jump in and comment, if that's okay.  If you are looking for chain straps as opposed to top handle, two that come to mind are the Gucci Padlock bag and  also the Louis Vuitton Vavin PM.
> 
> I am debating between the Vavin PM myself, either in black or the turtledove color, or the Pochette Metis in turtledove.  Oh, and the Vavin comes in a smaller BB size as well.  I don't know how to link/post pictures but you should be able to find them online.


The Vavin is a great looking bag. 


Cookiefiend said:


> Ohmigawd...
> That‘s hurl-worthy  Truly disgusting. The seller didn’t disclose that?!? That is WRONG!!!
> Holy shiznits.


Hurl-worthy is a great term for this mess. Already repacked and labeled to go back tomorrow. 


Cookiefiend said:


> A Kelly 25 would be adorable, but the Gucci Padlock might be better as it’s easier to get into.
> 
> Heh, heh... lemme know if you have Gucci Padlock with the mono embossing question!
> Super cute, I can get a small wallet, small cosmetic bag, phone, sunglasses, epi-pen, and a small bottle of hand sanitizer in it with no problem.


Oh! That’s good to know! 


whateve said:


> I remember once when I was in high school I dreamed my alarm went off, got up and got dressed, made my bed, then looked at the clock, and it was way too early. I didn't want to mess up the madeup bed so I laid down on the floor.
> 
> When I lived in a house with the kind of carpet that shows footprints, after I vacuumed, I would only walk at the edges of the room for a day.
> 
> I'm not really a clutch person, for two reasons. One, I need too much stuff to fit in a normal sized clutch, and two, I need my hands. I have a few clutches that solve the first problem, being big enough to actually carry my stuff.
> The first two are vintage Coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827877
> 
> 
> This is a Coach from 2014. As you can see, I prefer clutches that have a handle. Is that cheating?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827878
> 
> I recently got this Coach clutch that I can't use. It is too small! I don't carry huge bags in which I could use a clutch and I don't want to transfer the contents of my wallet to it. I can't put my keys inside, they are too bulky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827879
> 
> I don't work, we don't have an evening life, we never dress up, we go out a lot (pre-covid) but I just carry whatever purse I am in for the day.


I’m not a clutch person either. They seem to hold to little and I need my hands.

Because of people loving them on tPF, I bought two cheap but cute clutches to see if I was missing something. I wasn’t. I kept leaving the clutches behind and getting frustrated with having to tuck them under arm or “lose” a hand by hand carrying. So, they’re a no for me. I do carry my WOC as clutches on a rare occasion and that’s good for me.

The one exception is that decades ago I bought a pleather clutch that had a wristlet. I loved that bag even when it looked horribly out of style and quite cheap. I eventually donated it but I’d be open to something similar in the future.


----------



## missie1

ElainePG said:


> Love your clutch… especially the story behind it. Fabulous photo of you carrying it.
> 
> I worship the Lauren clutch (in Gigolo Red, of COURSE) from afar. Alas, I don't have a clutch lifestyle. I didn't even have one before the pandemic. But I still go to the BV website to peep at it every now & then…


The Lauren clutch has grown on me as well.  I would love to have in metallic bronze. I’m on ban island right now so nothing else for a while.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ElainePG said:


> I just checked out the Vavin. The MM (11 inches across) is the perfect all-around bag size for me. Large enough to hold everything, but small enough so that it doesn't overwhelm me.
> 
> I do not need another bag! And I *definitely* don't need one in the only 2 options the MM size comes in: solid black or solid navy empriente. If it came in Damier Ebene, I'd be sitting here in my living room, studiously avoiding my purse closet, and doing my darndest to convince myself that I neeeeeeeeeed this bag!


Yes, the MM size is a great size!  I'm surprised that they have only two color options, but they might come out with a Damier Ebene MM version down the line.....  

I am considering the PM size since I envision this to be more of an evening bag (well daytime to evening), and the PM seems a good in-between size.  I do have the YSL Kate in black with gold hardware for evenings but I was also looking for something without a logo and this seems like a good option.  I am very drawn to the turtledove color as well!  And this will likely be my last bag purchase for a while -- I do not need another bag either, and like everyone else, my bag usage has been low since March.


----------



## muchstuff

ElainePG said:


> Thank you for all these recommendations! I think you and I have similar taste in books; I've read a number of these already (Dennis LeHane, Delia Owens, and 11/22/63). I've been meaning to read one of Sarah Dunnant's books. What's especially interesting me at the moment is her historical fiction. Perhaps Blood & Beauty, about the Borgias.


Try Anne Patchett as well. Bell Canto is beautifully written.


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> Love the thought of this combo (and all of the other ones too)  (but it reminds me of a few evenings when the fun I had thinking up the combinations greatly exceeded the fun at the event



Thank you  

These events were actually pretty fun, but I know what you mean, often dressing-up is the highlight of the evening


----------



## 880

keodi said:


> I'm part of the stuffin my bags with old t-shirts, and old towels club!


@keodi and @Sparkletastic, It’s bizarre to say this, but DH is all for the get rid of what you don’t use. So, he saw my purse stuffing (as per above) and he was like, you should donate or throw all that stuff out bc you’d have more room in the closet for more bags or whatever. So I’ve been moving the stuffing; hiding it really, until I can put it back. . . I don’t hide anything else, like new bags or purchases, just crap he wants to throw out (now that I’ve typed this out, I’m half wondering what the heck is wrong with me ). Re the pleather wristlet, yup  

am taking notes on book recommendations from @muchstuff and @ElainePG, thank you!

forgot to add, the bags that I regret consigning, I’ve repurchased, and I’m not letting go of any clutch (it’s part of my being optimistic that they can be used in the future.  I’m still buying bags and refining the collection for the same reason and am going to check out the Vavin as per @Purses & Perfumes; turtledove sounds intriguing


----------



## momasaurus

doni said:


> Oh yes, it is there somewhere in the Plume thread. I also have a Plume 28, in box, so it is actually more formal but I have no urge to re-consider its place in my wardrobe. The Plume 31, I look at it and I see an office bag with no office to go to, it seems kind of lost and purposeless, like it dressed for the wrong party and is feeling slightly uncomfortable .
> 
> I also think I make take a decision I regret and let go of the BV Pouch. I have it in burgundy. It is beautiful, I love it, and it is so _me_. But I find I am not using it that much anymore because it is no good when I am out with the dog (the clutch problem) or meeting friends (we have got into the habit of scheduling a walk before or after lunch or coffee). It is a bit too big for going out in the evening (last time at diner it was a nightmare trying to put it down somewhere to the point I got the concept of handbag seats; it is not a thing in Germany). And once I start traveling and having face to face meetings in my new line of business, it is just not a good bag to travel with either...
> 
> I do hate having things that don’t fulfill a purpose in my wardrobe and I am not into keeping stuff just because it is pretty, bar true vintage treasures. Which the Pouch most definitely is not. And now it is the time to sell it, before influencers drop it altoghether... But oh will it be hard to let it go...
> 
> The Jige is such a good clutch btw. Although I prefer the more square old version, which I have, rather than the current east-west one.


So much to think about. I have a few (large) bags that seem so impractical now, but will be useful in the future maybe if some aspects of live/work/travel return. Another reason to feel unsettled right now. 
I'm an idiot - every thing I think about clutches I forget about my very pretty vintage Cecile in Rouge H box, which I bought from a lovely tPF'er who became a friend. Lemme find a picture....


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> This one, for me!!! Easily 90% of the time!!!


Right. I might even say "I am sad and bored and this might make me happy for an hour, but I'm going to go for it anyway!!!" LOLOL


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> Papertiger, gorgeous clutches and wonderful stories of the outfits you’ve worn and parties/places you’ve carried them! I can see they are loved and cherished in your lifestyle. I have always enjoyed looking at pics of your H 1938. I admire @doni and @papertiger for having a clutch lifestyle.
> a) I don’t feel I have a clutch life, I don’t have many evening dress up events. Day clutch usage is limited, as for day activities I need to either carry more than what a clutch carries or I need my hands free.
> b) I have one clutch, it’s a vintage snakeskin hand me down from my MIL. I have worn it to lunch with a girlfriend and to date night dinner with my DH, pics attached. This clutch is my least used bag.
> I admire the BV Lauren Clutch in Gigolo Red and continue to admire from afar.
> View attachment 4827673
> View attachment 4827674


Oooooh nice! Good size.


----------



## momasaurus

Here is my H Cecile clutch. It also has a nifty attachable shoulder strap. It was my very first H bag, so I wore it (with the strap) or carried it (without) every time I went to the boutique to buy scarves, LOL.
And, as a mentioned, I tend to forget about it! Must remedy that.


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> Here is my H Cecile clutch. It also has a nifty attachable shoulder strap. It was my very first H bag, so I wore it (with the strap) or carried it (without) every time I went to the boutique to buy scarves, LOL.
> And, as a mentioned, I tend to forget about it! Must remedy that.
> 
> View attachment 4828240
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828241


Such a beautiful color  and I love the clasp!
A detachable shoulder strap is genius (or even one that can be tucked inside), it’s there when you need it, and gone when you don’t!


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> Oooooh nice! Good size.


Thank you momasaurus!


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> Here is my H Cecile clutch. It also has a nifty attachable shoulder strap. It was my very first H bag, so I wore it (with the strap) or carried it (without) every time I went to the boutique to buy scarves, LOL.
> And, as a mentioned, I tend to forget about it! Must remedy that.
> 
> View attachment 4828240
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828241


Your Cecile is gorgeous - it speaks to me, the leather and the colour, stunning!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Thanks!
> That's crazy! I can imagine the crinkling sounds when you walked on them. *I wonder if the newsprint ever rubbed off onto the floors.*


It probably did. I used to wonder the exact same thing when I was a little girl.


----------



## doni

880 said:


> @doni, ITA re cooking around the clock and needing stove knobs that click. How else could I leave the house without checking it’s off


I think the induction will solve that problem (good for me). I still want the knobs though 



Sparkletastic said:


> The one exception is that decades ago I bought a pleather clutch that had a wristlet. I loved that bag even when it looked horribly out of style and quite cheap. I eventually donated it but I’d be open to something similar in the future.



I love wristlets. They are less formal, but so practical. Specially for the non-clutch life clutch life. My LV Partition is one of my easiest (and preferred) clutches to carry.



momasaurus said:


> Here is my H Cecile clutch. It also has a nifty attachable shoulder strap. It was my very first H bag, so I wore it (with the strap) or carried it (without) every time I went to the boutique to buy scarves, LOL.
> And, as a mentioned, I tend to forget about it! Must remedy that.
> 
> View attachment 4828240
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828241



OMG. SO gorgeous. A few weeks ago a beautiful suede Cecile went on Vestiaire for next to nothing. Hitting my head against the wall right now that I missed that.



missie1 said:


> Clutch life to me -I love clutches more than any other style of bag.  I tend to wear them very casually with jeans and blouse or with Girlie dresses. It’s something about a blouse with clutch that just excites me.



My sister.


----------



## keodi

momasaurus said:


> Here is my H Cecile clutch. It also has a nifty attachable shoulder strap. It was my very first H bag, so I wore it (with the strap) or carried it (without) every time I went to the boutique to buy scarves, LOL.
> And, as a mentioned, I tend to forget about it! Must remedy that.
> 
> View attachment 4828240
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828241


Cecile is beautiful! I've never seen her before, beautiful colour!


----------



## FizzyWater

momasaurus said:


> Haha. Where do you keep the list? I would forget that.



Evernote!  On every computer/tablet/phone I own.  I love it sooooo much.



Sparkletastic said:


> What is making you want another loop given the size? I have a similar perspective on a Gucci top handle stirrup bag I sold. I rarely wore it but I loooooooved it. I’m scared to look for another for fear I’ll buy one again.
> Thanks!  I never really wore trainers (sneakers? tennis shoes?) unless I was in the gym or doing grungy stuff like walking in a forest. Now, all of a sudden in the last couple years, I’m enjoying building a sneaker wardrobe. I’m eyeballing these now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826177



I swear I didn't realize that was the Gucci logo until you mentioned it - I was wondering why there were white sneakers in the world with the Bat-signal! 



Sparkletastic said:


> I feel so out of it. Everyone extols the virtue of InstaPots. I’m ashamed to admit I don’t know why.  Help!



Because modern pressure cooking, where you save tons of time and don't have to worry about things exploding, is awesome!  And then it also replaces the slow cooker, the yogurt maker, the sous vide setup... 

And then they've done a very good job to get people evangelizing for them, and to translate old pressure cooker recipes to the lower pressure, and to generate new recipes.  I've actually been resisting partly because I don't want to join The Cult, but I'm getting old enough to realize that trying to avoid the default tech solution just makes more work for me.  For example, I lose the flexibility of controlling my phone by entering the Apple ecosystem, but can't remember the last time I actually rooted my Android phones.



> I agree. There is pressure not to “give up” during this time - to take up new hobbies, increase our fitness, try new recipes, support others. Basically, people feel they have to “win” the quarantine / Covid time.
> 
> But, this is ridiculously hard. I don’t think we should wallow but I think it’s healthy to admit when we’re struggling and do self care whenever we can.



I'm going in the other direction.  (I hope!)  I just got really... passive... for a while, and I'm pulling myself out of it now.  I'm sadly not going to "win" anything, but I'm starting to get things done again.  Which is not to disagree with your statement - I'm just finding it interesting people's different schedules of ebb and flow.



> We are the silent majority... carefully stuffing bags worth thousands of dollars with freebie t shirts, old towels and holey leggings with no shame.



Hey, I paid good money for those T-shirts!  (I don't even wear T-shirts, except to work out.)


----------



## ElainePG

missie1 said:


> The Lauren clutch has grown on me as well.  I would love to have in metallic bronze. I’m on ban island right now so nothing else for a while.


Metallic bronze… my heart just skipped a beat!


----------



## ElainePG

muchstuff said:


> Try Anne Patchett as well. Bell Canto is beautifully written.


I read Bel Canto years ago and I agree… beautifully written. I didn't make much progress with The Dutch House, though. I think because I didn't care for the main character. I might try Patron Saint of Liars.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Right. I might even say "I am sad and bored and this might make me happy for an hour, but I'm going to go for it anyway!!!" LOLOL


Because being happy for an hour is pretty good! (Considering that ice cream only makes me happy for 15 minutes.)


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Here is my H Cecile clutch. It also has a nifty attachable shoulder strap. It was my very first H bag, so I wore it (with the strap) or carried it (without) every time I went to the boutique to buy scarves, LOL.
> And, as a mentioned, I tend to forget about it! Must remedy that.
> 
> View attachment 4828240
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828241


That is divine. That clasp…


----------



## doni

FizzyWater said:


> Evernote!  On every computer/tablet/phone I own.  I love it sooooo much.
> 
> 
> 
> I swear I didn't realize that was the Gucci logo until you mentioned it - I was wondering why there were white sneakers in the world with the Bat-signal!
> 
> 
> 
> Because modern pressure cooking, where you save tons of time and don't have to worry about things exploding, is awesome!  And then it also replaces the slow cooker, the yogurt maker, the sous vide setup...
> 
> And then they've done a very good job to get people evangelizing for them, and to translate old pressure cooker recipes to the lower pressure, and to generate new recipes.  I've actually been resisting partly because I don't want to join The Cult, but I'm getting old enough to realize that trying to avoid the default tech solution just makes more work for me.  For example, I lose the flexibility of controlling my phone by entering the Apple ecosystem, but can't remember the last time I actually rooted my Android phones.



What is _modern_ pressure cooking? I have always cooked with a pressure cooker. My mother always cooked with a pressure cooker. Grandma too... Is this now a cult? I had no idea!
I also didn‘t know there were pressure cooker recipes? For me it is just another pot you cook in whatever recipes you do, I use it almost daily...
I have to go investigate this


----------



## Sparkletastic

880 said:


> @keodi and @Sparkletastic, It’s bizarre to say this, but DH is all for the get rid of what you don’t use. So, he saw my purse stuffing (as per above) and he was like, you should donate or throw all that stuff out bc you’d have more room in the closet for more bags or whatever. So I’ve been moving the stuffing; hiding it really, until I can put it back. . . I don’t hide anything else, like new bags or purchases, just crap he wants to throw out (now that I’ve typed this out, I’m half wondering what the heck is wrong with me ). Re the pleather wristlet, yup
> 
> am taking notes on book recommendations from @muchstuff and @ElainePG, thank you!
> 
> forgot to add, the bags that I regret consigning, I’ve repurchased, and I’m not letting go of any clutch (it’s part of my being optimistic that they can be used in the future.  I’m still buying bags and refining the collection for the same reason and am going to check out the Vavin as per @Purses & Perfumes; turtledove sounds intriguing


But! The stuffing IS being used. And, it keeps older, clean but ratty things out of the landfills and doesn’t “waste” money on buying inserts.  Maybe share those points with him.


----------



## Sparkletastic

FizzyWater said:


> Evernote!  On every computer/tablet/phone I own.  I love it sooooo much.
> I swear I didn't realize that was the Gucci logo until you mentioned it - I was wondering why there were white sneakers in the world with the Bat-signal!
> 
> 
> 
> Because modern pressure cooking, where you save tons of time and don't have to worry about things exploding, is awesome!  And then it also replaces the slow cooker, the yogurt maker, the sous vide setup...
> 
> And then they've done a very good job to get people evangelizing for them, and to translate old pressure cooker recipes to the lower pressure, and to generate new recipes.  I've actually been resisting partly because I don't want to join The Cult, but I'm getting old enough to realize that trying to avoid the default tech solution just makes more work for me.  For example, I lose the flexibility of controlling my phone by entering the Apple ecosystem, but can't remember the last time I actually rooted my Android phones.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going in the other direction.  (I hope!)  I just got really... passive... for a while, and I'm pulling myself out of it now.  I'm sadly not going to "win" anything, but I'm starting to get things done again.  Which is not to disagree with your statement - I'm just finding it interesting people's different schedules of ebb and flow.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I paid good money for those T-shirts!  (I don't even wear T-shirts, except to work out.)





doni said:


> What is _modern_ pressure cooking? I have always cooked with a pressure cooker. My mother always cooked with a pressure cooker. Grandma too... Is this now a cult? I had no idea!
> I also didn‘t know there were pressure cooker recipes? For me it is just another pot you cook in whatever recipes you do, I use it almost daily...
> I have to go investigate this


I must be the only regular cook on the planet that doesn’t pressure cook. From baking to sautéing to roasting...I’ve never had the need. I’m all for advancements. But, while I’m a great cook I HATE to cook. And, I’m over being Superwoman.  So, I’m trying to wean my family off any kind of complicated meal (really any meal) that involves much effort from me. I could “dine” on a can of sardines and a spicy pickle spear. I miss doooooooing things. Food isn’t that interesting.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> I KNOW!!!  And I don’t get how / why people have loose makeup and pens in their bags. It makes a mess and it makes things hard to find. This is the interior.
> 
> View attachment 4827740
> View attachment 4827741
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’d moved away from buying preloved unless it was something I *really* wanted or a brand that drops in value more than most.  I’m thinking that will stand. I don’t mind preloved when it’s like new or has a minor issue and can be brought to like new after a spa visit. But, there is zero reason for me to own a bag with obvious wear.



Oh my, I´m so sorry for you! Seeing this poor Miss Dior makes me very nervous and I vow to look very carefully before going on with my quest to fins a big New Lock for myself. This bag must have had very hard times! Can you return it? If not I hope it was extremely cheap!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

muchstuff said:


> It’s good you realize that, you won’t waste time and money on poor substitutes.



I certainly won´t buy any more black quilted chain strap bags that are not the Dior I´m really after! Now to find this Dior at a price I like....   I had made an offer on a New Lock the other day, received a counter offer and unfortunately missed the time frame to buy. Well, there aren´t as many photos in the listing as I would like to see anyway...  maybe this bag wasn´t the one for me? I still watch it on Vestiaire and guess I can submit another offer and then pay attention to the time slot given. I made an offer on that newer bag I suppose is by Raf Simmons, too, but the counter offer I immeditely had was still very steep...  ignore and wait whether it gets down in price....  it isn´t that I really needed this bag right now.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> I read Bel Canto years ago and I agree… beautifully written. I didn't make much progress with The Dutch House, though. I think because I didn't care for the main character. I might try Patron Saint of Liars.


Ah, too bad. I am loving The Dutch House as read by Tom Hanks. He is amazing.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Because being happy for an hour is pretty good! (Considering that ice cream only makes me happy for 15 minutes.)


Exactly.


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Such a beautiful color  and I love the clasp!
> A detachable shoulder strap is genius (or even one that can be tucked inside), it’s there when you need it, and gone when you don’t!


Yep. It's so handy.


More bags said:


> Your Cecile is gorgeous - it speaks to me, the leather and the colour, stunning!


Thank you!


doni said:


> I think the induction will solve that problem (good for me). I still want the knobs though
> 
> OMG. SO gorgeous. A few weeks ago a beautiful suede Cecile went on Vestiaire for next to nothing. Hitting my head against the wall right now that I missed that.


Oh dear - I don't check Vestiaire regularly. 


keodi said:


> Cecile is beautiful! I've never seen her before, beautiful colour!


Thank you!


ElainePG said:


> That is divine. That clasp…


Thanks! The clasp is definitely cool

Thanks, everyone, for making me fall back in love with this clutch! MUST find an excuse to carry her.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> I KNOW!!!  And I don’t get how / why people have loose makeup and pens in their bags. It makes a mess and it makes things hard to find. This is the interior.
> 
> View attachment 4827740
> View attachment 4827741
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’d moved away from buying preloved unless it was something I *really* wanted or a brand that drops in value more than most.  I’m thinking that will stand. I don’t mind preloved when it’s like new or has a minor issue and can be brought to like new after a spa visit. But, there is zero reason for me to own a bag with obvious wear.


I fully understand you will stay away from preloved after this unpleasant experience. For me the price is what justifies a bag being in a bad state (though I never ever received 
one this bad!) For example I bought a Dior Karenina for a bargain price some time ago and re- repaired some ugly repairs. It looks nice now.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I remember once when I was in high school I dreamed my alarm went off, got up and got dressed, made my bed, then looked at the clock, and it was way too early. I didn't want to mess up the madeup bed so I laid down on the floor.
> 
> When I lived in a house with the kind of carpet that shows footprints, after I vacuumed, I would only walk at the edges of the room for a day.
> 
> I'm not really a clutch person, for two reasons. One, I need too much stuff to fit in a normal sized clutch, and two, I need my hands. I have a few clutches that solve the first problem, being big enough to actually carry my stuff.
> The first two are vintage Coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827877
> 
> 
> This is a Coach from 2014. As you can see, I prefer clutches that have a handle. Is that cheating?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827878
> 
> I recently got this Coach clutch that I can't use. It is too small! I don't carry huge bags in which I could use a clutch and I don't want to transfer the contents of my wallet to it. I can't put my keys inside, they are too bulky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827879
> 
> I don't work, we don't have an evening life, we never dress up, we go out a lot (pre-covid) but I just carry whatever purse I am in for the day.


Lovely BIG clutches! My problem is the same: too much stuff I carry around....  I have lots of vintage clutches that are pretty to go with vintage dresses, but only a few actually hold my "essentials".


----------



## Sparkletastic

cowgirlsboots said:


> Oh my, I´m so sorry for you! Seeing this poor Miss Dior makes me very nervous and I vow to look very carefully before going on with my quest to fins a big New Lock for myself. This bag must have had very hard times! Can you return it? If not I hope it was extremely cheap!


It was mailed back today for a refund. Yuck!


cowgirlsboots said:


> I fully understand you will stay away from preloved after this unpleasant experience. For me the price is what justifies a bag being in a bad state (though I never ever received
> one this bad!) For example I bought a Dior Karenina for a bargain price some time ago and re- repaired some ugly repairs. It looks nice now.


I used to buy quite a few fixer upper bags to get a bargain. But, now I have zero desire to futz with a bag. The most I’ll do is send a bag off for a spa trip to get cleaned, conditioned and maybe a touch up here or there. But, if I do it has to be able to come back looking just about like new because otherwise I won’t carry it.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> It was mailed back today for a refund. Yuck!
> I used to buy quite a few fixer upper bags to get a bargain. But, now I have zero desire to futz with a bag. The most I’ll do is send a bag off for a spa trip to get cleaned, conditioned and maybe a touch up here or there. But, if I do it has to be able to come back looking just about like new because otherwise I won’t carry it.


"Bag spa" sounds magical to me!


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> Ah, too bad. I am loving The Dutch House as read by Tom Hanks. He is amazing.


I read the Dutch House earlier this year. What fun to listen to it narrated by Tom Hanks!


----------



## 880

Sparkletastic said:


> I must be the only regular cook on the planet that doesn’t pressure cook. From baking to sautéing to roasting...I’ve never had the need. I’m all for advancements. But, while I’m a great cook I HATE to cook. And, I’m over being Superwoman.  So, I’m trying to wean my family off any kind of complicated meal (really any meal) that involves much effort from me. I could “dine” on a can of sardines and a spicy pickle spear. I miss doooooooing things. Food isn’t that interesting.


I don’t pressure cook either. I do use a slow cooker occasionally, but I prefer to do the old fashioned le creuset then reduce


----------



## 880

Sparkletastic said:


> But! The stuffing IS being used. And, it keeps older, clean but ratty things out of the landfills and doesn’t “waste” money on buying inserts.  Maybe share those points with him.


DH doesn’t even know about the existence of Custom bag pillows


----------



## 880

doni said:


> OMG. SO gorgeous. A few weeks ago a beautiful suede Cecile went on Vestiaire for next to nothing. Hitting my head against the wall right now that I missed that.


Now I’m thinking I need to look at Vestaire 

before I went to look for a Cecile, I went back and read the beginning of the thread, namely @papertiger’s self admonition “Don’t settle,” to ElainePG’s decision to consider potential bags in the context of her own collection. 

It’s like mindful eating when dieting. Only it’s shopping  I tend to buy, not shop, and perhaps I need to reverse that mindset


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I must be the only regular cook on the planet that doesn’t pressure cook. From baking to sautéing to roasting...I’ve never had the need. I’m all for advancements. But, while I’m a great cook I HATE to cook. And, I’m over being Superwoman.  So, I’m trying to wean my family off any kind of complicated meal (really any meal) that involves much effort from me. I could “dine” on a can of sardines and a spicy pickle spear. I miss doooooooing things. Food isn’t that interesting.


I don't pressure cook either. I don't have a crockpot.


----------



## muchstuff

ElainePG said:


> I read Bel Canto years ago and I agree… beautifully written. I didn't make much progress with The Dutch House, though. I think because I didn't care for the main character. I might try Patron Saint of Liars.


I have most of her books I think. It's been awhile since I've read some of them, time to reread. All of her writing is fairly complex I find.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> I’m not letting go of any clutch (it’s part of my being optimistic that they can be used in the future.  I’m still buying bags and refining the collection for the same reason and am going to check out the Vavin as per @Purses & Perfumes; turtledove sounds intriguing


The color turtledove is kind of a beige color with grey undertones in certain lighting.  For me, beige is a very practical color and I have been looking for a premier designer beige bag for a while, but somehow I always chose other colors because I frequently felt lukewarm about beige in the past.  However, I really liked turtledove when I saw the color and actually felt excited at the prospect of owning a bag in this particular shade of beige!  I'm still debating between the Pochette Metis and the Vavin in this color.  Also, I am curious to know if others here have a favorite beige bag.


----------



## 880

Purses & Perfumes said:


> 'm still debating between the Pochette Metis and the Vavin in this color. Also, I am curious to know if others here have a favorite beige bag.


Thanks Purses &Perfumes. I agree re the practicality of grey beige in a,premier brand. I looked up the Vavin and liked it, but I’m unfamiliar with recent LV and thought it was weird that the brand name was printed on the outside (I prefer H blind stamp). I also prefer phw. For grey beige, i loved H etoupe, and got rid of all of my warmer toned Chanel beige. My favorite is the etoupe victoria which I wear somewhat empty and squashed close to the body. I  got rid of a recent etoupe Evelyne bc it was more muddy brown than grey beige and subbed it with a sauge one. I also hesitated when it came time to pull the trigger on an etoupe birkin and instead chose a gold swift for the same muddy brown reasons. I also like some of the cool toned balenciaga beige but have not owned any in that color. . .


----------



## whateve

Purses & Perfumes said:


> The color turtledove is kind of a beige color with grey undertones in certain lighting.  For me, beige is a very practical color and I have been looking for a premier designer beige bag for a while, but somehow I always chose other colors because I frequently felt lukewarm about beige in the past.  However, I really liked turtledove when I saw the color and actually felt excited at the prospect of owning a bag in this particular shade of beige!  I'm still debating between the Pochette Metis and the Vavin in this color.  Also, I am curious to know if others here have a favorite beige bag.


Beige is so not my color! It is the last color I would choose.


----------



## keodi

880 said:


> I don’t pressure cook either. I do use a slow cooker occasionally, but I prefer to do the old fashioned le creuset then reduce


I love my Le Creuset!


----------



## missie1

doni said:


> I think the induction will solve that problem (good for me). I still want the knobs though
> 
> 
> 
> I love wristlets. They are less formal, but so practical. Specially for the non-clutch life clutch life. My LV Partition is one of my easiest (and preferred) clutches to carry.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG. SO gorgeous. A few weeks ago a beautiful suede Cecile went on Vestiaire for next to nothing. Hitting my head against the wall right now that I missed that.
> 
> 
> 
> My sister.


I have to pull them out tomorrow for a group photograph


----------



## Sparkletastic

cowgirlsboots said:


> "Bag spa" sounds magical to me!


They really can be for some issues. I swear by Leather Surgeons I think my other favorite place went out of business. 


whateve said:


> I don't pressure cook either. I don't have a crockpot.


Crockpot for me! 


whateve said:


> Beige is so not my color! It is the last color I would choose.


Ohmigosh. I thought it was just me. Most people love beige bags. I just don’t. They go with nothing I own and I just don’t find them striking. I so regretted buying the ivory / beige Chanel flap I used to have.  From being on tPF I felt like I needed one. I really, really didn’t.


----------



## Sparkletastic

So, I was bored and went on Fashionphile to snoop. I saw lots of pretty bags but nothing that cried out to me to buy.

Do any of you go through price limit phases? I seem to ebb and flow on what I’m willing to pay for a bag. 2-3 years ago $5-6k was my max-ish. Today I was choking at $2500 for a bag.

There’s no rational reason why I should be feeling this way. I’ve spent so little this year that a fairly expensive bag wouldn’t be a thought. Maybe because I’m bag content? Maybe because I know it would just sit on a shelf for another year? I dunno. Nothing felt “worth” the price. I mean seriously everything looked sooooo expensive.

I think it goes back to something I said on another thread. When I buy a bag I have a momentary giddiness. This can last for months or even a year. But, it’s not permanent. With jewelry, I stay giddy! So, it seems like jewelry would be happier purchases for now. 

Tell me about your spending limit and spending priorities journey.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> They really can be for some issues. I swear by Leather Surgeons I think my other favorite place went out of business. Crockpot for me!
> Ohmigosh. I thought it was just me. Most people love beige bags. I just don’t. They go with nothing I own and I just don’t find them striking. I so regretted buying the ivory / beige Chanel flap I used to have.  From being on tPF I felt like I needed one. I really, really didn’t.


Part of it for me has been that I never wear beige or cream clothing because it doesn't look good with my coloring. I think beige is a color for blondes. I like jewel tones and dark colors. There are some pastels I like but they don't look that good on me so I don't have much pastel clothing. White is an exception. It provides enough contrast to look okay.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> So, I was bored and went on Fashionphile to snoop. I saw lots of pretty bags but nothing that cried out to me to buy.
> 
> Do any of you go through price limit phases? I seem to ebb and flow on what I’m willing to pay for a bag. 2-3 years ago $5-6k was my max-ish. Today I was choking at $2500 for a bag.
> 
> There’s no rational reason why I should be feeling this way. I’ve spent so little this year that a fairly expensive bag wouldn’t be a thought. Maybe because I’m bag content? Maybe because I know it would just sit on a shelf for another year? I dunno. Nothing felt “worth” the price. I mean seriously everything looked sooooo expensive.
> 
> I think it goes back to something I said on another thread. When I buy a bag I have a momentary giddiness. This can last for months or even a year. But, it’s not permanent. With jewelry, I stay giddy! So, it seems like jewelry would be happier purchases for now.
> 
> Tell me about your spending limit and spending priorities journey.


I'm a cheapskate. I've always been one. I remember back before I got into purses, I used to always say I'd rather have a lot of clothes for moderate prices than a small wardrobe full of expensive labels. I guess I've extended that to purses. What has made in even more important for me is the sheer number of purses I own. If I spent thousands on a bag, I would feel I would need to carry it very often to get my money's worth, which would mean the rest of my bags would get neglected. When I've gotten a bag cheaply, there is no guilt about not carrying it enough. With those, once I've carried them a few times, I've already gotten my money's worth. 

Every time I've considered buying a bag over $1000, or even over $500, I break out in a cold sweat. I usually can't bring myself to do it. I've discovered that my comfort number is around $350. If I see something I like for that amount, it doesn't take much thought to pull out my credit card.

It has nothing to do with how much I can afford. I have many bags I've gotten for around $25 secondhand that I really love that it doesn't make sense to overspend. I love my more expensive bags too but there is more pressure with them, such as the pressure that it will be harder to recoup my money if I decide to sell. 

With some other things, I am opposite. Like with furniture. Our furniture was very expensive. This seems justified because once a room is furnished, we are going to live with it for many years. It is going to get used a lot so we will get our money's worth. A few years ago I used some allergy spray on our couch that smelled awful. The company that made the spray offered to pay for a new couch. We couldn't find anything of the same quality so we had it recovered instead. When you buy top quality furniture, it lasts more than a lifetime. With purses, while the $10,000 purse might be better quality than the $1,000 purse, it isn't 10 times better quality, at least in my opinion. When you get up in those price ranges, the extra cost is for exotic skins, precious metals, and design. I'm more than happy with the quality of my purses that retailed for $300 - $500 that it doesn't really make sense for me to pay more unless there is a design I can't live without. If there was an exotic I really wanted, that would be worth more to me. I've always wanted a stingray bag.


----------



## FizzyWater

doni said:


> What is _modern_ pressure cooking? I have always cooked with a pressure cooker. My mother always cooked with a pressure cooker. Grandma too... Is this now a cult? I had no idea!
> I also didn‘t know there were pressure cooker recipes? For me it is just another pot you cook in whatever recipes you do, I use it almost daily...
> I have to go investigate this



Oh, I meant the modern pressure cookers that don't have valves and dials and make people (me!) nervous that the food will end up on the ceiling.  My WMF pressure cooker just has a lid.  Make sure there's enough liquid in the pot, twist the lid on, turn on the stove burner.  There's a certain amount of keeping an eye on it (it has a little color-coded pop-up indicator for low/med/high pressures) but it has like 5 different auto-release mechanisms so even if I abandoned it I'd just end up with a boiled-dry pot.

The Instant Pot is even more so - set the timer and walk away.  Set the timer on another timer, walk away and come back in three hours to it having just finished a five minute run.

I'm a late learner to cooking, so I still depend on recipes, and even more so for pressure cooking.  I'm finally getting a bit more adventurous.  But really 90% of the time I'm using it to cook the beans/lentils/whatever that I forgot to soak overnight for today's meal.


----------



## doni

Ok, on the fascinating subject of pressure cookers and cooking (is this OT or something?   )



Sparkletastic said:


> I must be the only regular cook on the planet that doesn’t pressure cook. From baking to sautéing to roasting...I’ve never had the need. I’m all for advancements. But, while I’m a great cook I HATE to cook. And, I’m over being Superwoman.  So, I’m trying to wean my family off any kind of complicated meal (really any meal) that involves much effort from me. I could “dine” on a can of sardines and a spicy pickle spear. I miss doooooooing things. Food isn’t that interesting.



I am feeling this SO much. I am so beyond cooking. I cook. I like it, supposedly. Nurturing the family and all that. But every-single-day. I am so over it, I can’t anymore. You put it perfectly, I feel I want TO DO THINGS. Canned sardines are so nutritious too.

That aside, pressure cookers. I am the least high tech cook in the planet. I don’t even have a microwave. Or a kettle... My Thermomix-convert SIL came to stay last week and said my kitchen was like living in the XIX century . But pressure cookers are old fashioned aren’t they. I just use it to cook anything that cooks in water. Even for heating water!



880 said:


> I don’t pressure cook either. I do use a slow cooker occasionally, but I prefer to do the old fashioned le creuset then reduce



I also never understood how those slow crock pots improved on Dutch ovens? (I favor Staub). Is it because you can program them? (they are not as popular in Europe as the US)



FizzyWater said:


> Oh, I meant the modern pressure cookers that don't have valves and dials and make people (me!) nervous that the food will end up on the ceiling.  My WMF pressure cooker just has a lid.  Make sure there's enough liquid in the pot, twist the lid on, turn on the stove burner.  There's a certain amount of keeping an eye on it (it has a little color-coded pop-up indicator for low/med/high pressures) but it has like 5 different auto-release mechanisms so even if I abandoned it I'd just end up with a boiled-dry pot.



I am still not getting it. Isn‘t this the usual pressure cooker, the WMF? Something like this?


----------



## doni

On the subject of budgets and beige.

I don’t have any beige proper bag. Cannot say that I need it. Thinking about it, I gravitate towards warmer brown shades. Maybe it is coloring like @whateve says. I admire those tall blond women clad in subtle shades of oatmeal, cream and sand. It doesn’t come naturally to me that kind f look, I guess because it doesn’t become me (I believe we tend to naturally gravitate towards the thing that suit us).

On budgets. Because I am changing careers I need to think this over too, in terms of my clothes/fashion budget... For bags what it works for me is thinking in terms of one out one in. I have no wish to grow my stack (cannot bring myself to calling it collection). So if I have a wish for something, I think what to let go, and the cost is then at least partially compensated.


----------



## FizzyWater

doni said:


> Ok, on the fascinating subject of pressure cookers and cooking (is this OT or something?   )
> 
> 
> 
> I feeling this SO much. I am so beyond cooking. I cook. I like it, supposedly. Nurturing the family and all that. But every-single-day. I am so over it, I can’t anymore. You put it perfectly, I feel I want TO DO THINGS. Canned sardines are so nutritious too.
> 
> That aside, pressure cookers. I am the least high tech cook in the plante. I don’t even have a microwave. Or a kettle... My Thermomix convert SIL came to stay last week and said my kitchen was like living in the XIX century . But pressure cookers are old fashioned aren’t they. I just use it to cook anything that cooks in water. Even for heating water!
> 
> 
> 
> I also never understood how those slow crock pots improved on Dutch ovens? (I favor Staub). Is it because you can program them? (they are not as popular in Europe as the US)
> 
> 
> 
> I am still not getting it. Isn‘t this the usual pressure cooker, the WMF? Something like this?
> 
> View attachment 4829207



Very OT. 

re:  slow cookers, I guess people are nervous about leaving the whole oven on but not the countertop electric Crock Pot.  Not amazingly logical, but what I grew up with. 

Also what I grew up with, my grandma's pressure cooker looked like this and she was nervous about it so rarely used it.  My mom never used one.  So the WMF is a huge step forward, and I just never knew about it until I moved to Germany and saw the Rewe promotion.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> The other day I couldn't find my glasses *anywhere*. Turns out they were in the fridge.
> 
> Don't ask…


I laugh at this because I have found a phone in the fridge.


----------



## FizzyWater

doni said:


> On the subject of budgets and beige.
> 
> I don’t have any beige proper bag. Cannot say that I need it. Thinking about it, I gravitate towards warmer brown shades. Maybe it is coloring like @whateve says. I admire those tall blond women clad in subtle shades of oatmeal, cream and sand. It doesn’t come naturally to me that kind f look, I guess because it doesn’t become me (I believe we tend to naturally gravitate towards the thing that suit us).
> 
> On budgets. Because I am changing careers I need to think this over too, in terms of my clothes/fashion budget... For bags what it works for me is thinking in terms of one out one in. I have no wish to grow my stack (cannot bring myself to calling it collection). So if I have a wish for something, I think what to let go, and the cost is then at least partially compensated.



It's interesting because technically I am (or was) one of those tall blond women, and did look good in those colors.  

But with my natural hair color, my head was just a blur of blah - dirty blonde hair, pale skin*, no distinguishing features.  When my hair is any other color (and it's been every natural and unnatural color) I have, like, a nose.  (Oh dear, do I have a nose.)  So I've spent a lot of time with black or dark brown hair and more intense clothing colors to go with that.  As I'm aging my natural coloring is changing, I'm happier with newly mid-brown hair, and I'm softening my neutrals from black to grey.  (slowly)

Also, I am a complete klutz, so those oatmeal, cream and sand pieces were doomed.  

My living room and other public spaces tend to follow my clothes - black/grey/red, royal blue/white/silver - while my bedroom and more private spaces are almost always sky blue and brown-y-beige, which I love and find super peaceful, and *should* look great on me, but I just can't.

What is your career change?  Is the expected clothing going from more to less formal, or some other factor changing?

*This is a me problem.  Many people look great in this combination!


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> I read the Dutch House earlier this year. What fun to listen to it narrated by Tom Hanks!


The level of voice acting right now is amazing. Audible has some fantastic readers.


----------



## doni

FizzyWater said:


> Very OT.
> 
> re:  slow cookers, I guess people are nervous about leaving the whole oven on but not the countertop electric Crock Pot.  Not amazingly logical, but what I grew up with.
> 
> Also what I grew up with, my grandma's pressure cooker looked like this and she was nervous about it so rarely used it.  My mom never used one.  So the WMF is a huge step forward, and I just never knew about it until I moved to Germany and saw the Rewe promotion.
> View attachment 4829209



Oh my, that looks like an instrument of torture, let alone dangerous 

Welcome to the world of the _modern_ pressure cooker.
Rewe runs those promotions every year I believe. I wonder people buy the VWF any other way 

Re. Career change, leaving a well paid 100%-safe corporate job to make it on my own. Because, you know, corona times, I have chosen the best moment in history to do this . Right now doing a Masters and setting my own company. Wish me luck...


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> I love clutches and I keep eyeing them (Jige maybe?). But I agree - not the most practical bag at the moment. I am still living in my Portland Leather shoulderbag/tote. Have we seen your Plume?


Did you get a second one or are you talking about the mini crossbody?


----------



## FizzyWater

doni said:


> Re. Career change, leaving a well paid 100%-safe corporate job to make it on my own. Because, you know, corona times, I have chosen the best moment in history to do this . Right now doing a Masters and setting my own company. Wish me luck...



Yikes, that is brave!  Best of luck!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> I KNOW!!!  And I don’t get how / why people have loose makeup and pens in their bags. It makes a mess and it makes things hard to find. This is the interior.
> 
> View attachment 4827740
> View attachment 4827741
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’d moved away from buying preloved unless it was something I *really* wanted or a brand that drops in value more than most.  I’m thinking that will stand. I don’t mind preloved when it’s like new or has a minor issue and can be brought to like new after a spa visit. But, there is zero reason for me to own a bag with obvious wear.


That is gross!


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> Did you get a second one or are you talking about the mini crossbody?


I didn't get a second one. Look at me, showing some restraint!!! LOL


----------



## 880

doni said:


> Re. Career change, leaving a well paid 100%-safe corporate job to make it on my own. Because, you know, corona times, I have chosen the best moment in history to do this


This is scary but exciting too. DH started his first telehealth company in 2008, four months before the markets were crashing, and it turned out very well. As of this summer, he technically retired, or semi retired (our friends laugh at that thought) but he‘s active on some boards and advises some people. the difference is now he can pick and chose only what he likes. I hope to hear more about your adventure  here!   When circumstances change so quickly, I like to keep objects and environment  that I love around me for comfort.  So, if your BV Burgundy clutch is very you, even if you don’t use it now, it earns its keep by just being a touchstone. JMO!

My kitchen is definitely 19th c compared to most people, and I dislike digital  Re slow cooking, I’m a big proponent of the slow braise or roast and have no problems with putting something in the oven and going to sleep at night (as per @FizzyWater) or running errands during the day. Also, my oven is a smallish Bertalozzi (and while the Italians are good for some things. . . well, slow cooking is it’s strength  It takes like two hours to heat a pizza stone. The slow cooker isn’t as efficient for me bc I do rely on some evaporation to concentrate flavor In addition to rapid reduction. I decided that I didn’t need the pressure cooker bc I don’t have an issue with soaking beans. . . ive always wante to try staub, but my le creuset is old (Pre staub) and perfectly functional, so I have no excuse


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Thank you for all these recommendations! I think you and I have similar taste in books; I've read a number of these already (Dennis LeHane, Delia Owens, and 11/22/63). I've been meaning to read one of Sarah Dunnant's books. What's especially interesting me at the moment is her historical fiction. Perhaps Blood & Beauty, about the Borgias.


I just read a book called All The Missing Girls by Megan Miranda. It is a good mystery. It is written in an odd way where for two weeks in time it keeps going back in time, but I found it interesting.


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> I didn't get a second one. Look at me, showing some restraint!!! LOL


I have been bad . I now have four. I have three minis and the small one tote in oxblood. I put an organizer I bought for another bag that I sold in it and it made it work even better. Then I bought two more organizers for the other two. I do have the smooth honey one up for sale after all, but if it does not go it is no big deal. I had dh take a picture of me holding the honey and it looked the same color as my hair which I was not crazy about.  I keep hoping they will come out with the mini in oxblood or dark cherry. This style  bag has turned into one of my most used bags.


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> Here is my H Cecile clutch. It also has a nifty attachable shoulder strap. It was my very first H bag, so I wore it (with the strap) or carried it (without) every time I went to the boutique to buy scarves, LOL.
> And, as a mentioned, I tend to forget about it! Must remedy that.
> 
> View attachment 4828240
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828241


The color is amazing.


----------



## dcooney4

Purses & Perfumes said:


> The color turtledove is kind of a beige color with grey undertones in certain lighting.  For me, beige is a very practical color and I have been looking for a premier designer beige bag for a while, but somehow I always chose other colors because I frequently felt lukewarm about beige in the past.  However, I really liked turtledove when I saw the color and actually felt excited at the prospect of owning a bag in this particular shade of beige!  I'm still debating between the Pochette Metis and the Vavin in this color.  Also, I am curious to know if others here have a favorite beige bag.


The only thing close to beige is actually more like tan. It rarely gets used. My daughter helped my dh pick it. She is a tall dirty blond and it would look great on her. I have the wrong coloring for it. I wish they had gotten it in black as the bag design is wonderful just the color doesn’t look good with my pale skin tone.


----------



## 880

whateve said:


> I'm a cheapskate. I've always been one. I remember back before I got into purses, I used to always say I'd rather have a lot of clothes for moderate prices than a small wardrobe full of expensive labels. I guess I've extended that to purses. What has made in even more important for me is the sheer number of purses I own. If I spent thousands on a bag, I would feel I would need to carry it very often to get my money's worth, which would mean the rest of my bags would get neglected. When I've gotten a bag cheaply, there is no guilt about not carrying it enough. With those, once I've carried them a few times, I've already gotten my money's worth.
> 
> Every time I've considered buying a bag over $1000, or even over $500, I break out in a cold sweat. I usually can't bring myself to do it. I've discovered that my comfort number is around $350. If I see something I like for that amount, it doesn't take much thought to pull out my credit card.
> 
> It has nothing to do with how much I can afford. I have many bags I've gotten for around $25 secondhand that I really love that it doesn't make sense to overspend. I love my more expensive bags too but there is more pressure with them, such as the pressure that it will be harder to recoup my money if I decide to sell.
> 
> With some other things, I am opposite. Like with furniture. Our furniture was very expensive. This seems justified because once a room is furnished, we are going to live with it for many years. It is going to get used a lot so we will get our money's worth. A few years ago I used some allergy spray on our couch that smelled awful. The company that made the spray offered to pay for a new couch. We couldn't find anything of the same quality so we had it recovered instead. When you buy top quality furniture, it lasts more than a lifetime. With purses, while the $10,000 purse might be better quality than the $1,000 purse, it isn't 10 times better quality, at least in my opinion. When you get up in those price ranges, the extra cost is for exotic skins, precious metals, and design. I'm more than happy with the quality of my purses that retailed for $300 - $500 that it doesn't really make sense for me to pay more unless there is a design I can't live without. If there was an exotic I really wanted, that would be worth more to me. I've always wanted a stingray bag.


DH and I bought our first piece of serious furniture in 1991. It was a Roche bobois three cushion couch in castelbajac fabric (white with black outlines of faces) and it was expensive on sale. It reversed completely to black. Since I could not find a similar fabric, I’ve had the black body of the couch and black sided cushions rebuilt and reupholstered (The latest in navy) and have had the cushions professionally cleaned. It still looks amazing And we mix it with our other furnishings (We like mid century modern mixed with old rugs and other things for a kind of lived in eclectic vibe). 

ive owned stingray in shoes and purses. In black cherry cowboy boots and a black and white Constance type unbranded shoulder bag, stingray held up well. In a lighter evening clutch,  the lighter tones yellowed somewhat. I love exotics, but my favorite is perhaps ostrich In color. Lightweight, durable, and water resistant.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

dcooney4 said:


> The only thing close to beige is actually more like tan. It rarely gets used. My daughter helped my dh pick it. She is a tall dirty blond and it would look great on her. I have the wrong coloring for it. I wish they had gotten it in black as the bag design is wonderful just the color doesn’t look good with my pale skin tone.
> 
> View attachment 4829225


That is a nice bag!  On my computer, it looks more like beige than tan.

Thanks everyone for sharing your thoughts on beige bags.  @880, Etoupe looks like a really nice neutral beige with grey undertones, but I have not seen this color in real life.  I don't live close to a Hermes boutique, which is probably a good thing for my wallet.

@whateve, I understand your feelings about beige -- it's probably a color that many people find hard to get excited about.  Also, beige comes in so many different undertones -- cream, pink or grey -- and I think for some of us, the undertones can also make a difference to our liking for the color.  I like pink undertones more than cream or grey.  I do have a beige bag -- it's my Henri Bendel Waldorf satchel.  I have found to my surprise that I have used this bag quite a bit.  The opening on it is a bit faulty so I am looking to replace it.  I will see if I have a picture I can post of this bag.

@Sparkletastic, a quick note about black shoulder bags -- I just remembered that the Mulberry Lily has a black with gold option.  You might have already considered this, but if not, I thought I would mention it.  Their website has a black one with diamond quilting too, but that seems to come only in silver hardware.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> I must be the only regular cook on the planet that doesn’t pressure cook. From baking to sautéing to roasting...I’ve never had the need. I’m all for advancements. But, while I’m a great cook I HATE to cook. And, I’m over being Superwoman.  So, I’m trying to wean my family off any kind of complicated meal (really any meal) that involves much effort from me. I could “dine” on a can of sardines and a spicy pickle spear. I miss doooooooing things. Food isn’t that interesting.


Sending my love to you, sister on the food front! I hate cooking, too and can be rather inventive when it comes to making very quick and very effortless meals. I can´t really cook, though...  well, I know the theory and for more complicated stuff there certainly are cook-books, but I just can´t be bothered.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I'm a cheapskate. I've always been one. I remember back before I got into purses, I used to always say I'd rather have a lot of clothes for moderate prices than a small wardrobe full of expensive labels. I guess I've extended that to purses. What has made in even more important for me is the sheer number of purses I own. If I spent thousands on a bag, I would feel I would need to carry it very often to get my money's worth, which would mean the rest of my bags would get neglected. When I've gotten a bag cheaply, there is no guilt about not carrying it enough. With those, once I've carried them a few times, I've already gotten my money's worth.
> 
> Every time I've considered buying a bag over $1000, or even over $500, I break out in a cold sweat. I usually can't bring myself to do it. I've discovered that my comfort number is around $350. If I see something I like for that amount, it doesn't take much thought to pull out my credit card.
> 
> It has nothing to do with how much I can afford. I have many bags I've gotten for around $25 secondhand that I really love that it doesn't make sense to overspend. I love my more expensive bags too but there is more pressure with them, such as the pressure that it will be harder to recoup my money if I decide to sell.
> 
> With some other things, I am opposite. Like with furniture. Our furniture was very expensive. This seems justified because once a room is furnished, we are going to live with it for many years. It is going to get used a lot so we will get our money's worth. A few years ago I used some allergy spray on our couch that smelled awful. The company that made the spray offered to pay for a new couch. We couldn't find anything of the same quality so we had it recovered instead. When you buy top quality furniture, it lasts more than a lifetime. With purses, while the $10,000 purse might be better quality than the $1,000 purse, it isn't 10 times better quality, at least in my opinion. When you get up in those price ranges, the extra cost is for exotic skins, precious metals, and design. I'm more than happy with the quality of my purses that retailed for $300 - $500 that it doesn't really make sense for me to pay more unless there is a design I can't live without. If there was an exotic I really wanted, that would be worth more to me. I've always wanted a stingray bag.



I´m definetely a cheapskate, too. All my bags were bought preloved and some of them at bargain prices I still can´t believe myself. I love looking at bags- new and preloved, but the prices for new definetely make me gasp and some preloved do, too....  I mean lost of the designer bags are more expensive than a used car. 
When I spot a bag (I really like) under 25 Euro I don´t hesitate long, a desinger bag up to 250 Euro means I feel I can buy it without too much guilt, but certainly I will research and make sure to get the real thing. Anything above this price is serious and I will have long debates with myself. Some of the bags I really, really wanted and had been watching for a long time were more expensive. The saddle the most expensive of all.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

doni said:


> Re. Career change, leaving a well paid 100%-safe corporate job to make it on my own. Because, you know, corona times, I have chosen the best moment in history to do this . Right now doing a Masters and setting my own company. Wish me luck...


Good Luck! All my best wishes! xx


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Their website has a black one with diamond quilting too, but that seems to come only in silver hardware.



The quilted Mulberry would be the Darley. I´ve been looking at it. It´s too new to turn up preloved and new falls into the used-car-range for me.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> It was mailed back today for a refund. Yuck!
> I used to buy quite a few fixer upper bags to get a bargain. But, now I have zero desire to futz with a bag. The most I’ll do is send a bag off for a spa trip to get cleaned, conditioned and maybe a touch up here or there. But, if I do it has to be able to come back looking just about like new because otherwise I won’t carry it.



I´m glad you had the option to return the bag for a refund!


Here´s my Karenina after some home-spa work.





I got her for about a quarter of the price they usually sell for. The handle was coming apart as the edge coat had disappeared, one corner of the top edge was badly sewn and the bottom corners quite rubbed.


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> DH and I bought our first piece of serious furniture in 1991. It was a Roche bobois three cushion couch in castelbajac fabric (white with black outlines of faces) and it was expensive on sale. It reversed completely to black. Since I could not find a similar fabric, I’ve had the black body of the couch and black sided cushions rebuilt and reupholstered (The latest in navy) and have had the cushions professionally cleaned. It still looks amazing And we mix it with our other furnishings (We like mid century modern mixed with old rugs and other things for a kind of lived in eclectic vibe).
> 
> ive owned stingray in shoes and purses. In black cherry cowboy boots and a black and white Constance type unbranded shoulder bag, stingray held up well. In a lighter evening clutch,  the lighter tones yellowed somewhat. I love exotics, but my favorite is perhaps ostrich In color. Lightweight, durable, and water resistant.


I love ostrich too! Years ago, Gucci had wallets in very pretty colors of ostrich. I wasn't in the market for a wallet at the time but I've never forgotten them.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m definetely a cheapskate, too. All my bags were bought preloved and some of them at bargain prices I still can´t believe myself. I love looking at bags- new and preloved, but the prices for new definetely make me gasp and some preloved do, too....  I mean lost of the designer bags are more expensive than a used car.
> When I spot a bag (I really like) under 25 Euro I don´t hesitate long, a desinger bag up to 250 Euro means I feel I can buy it without too much guilt, but certainly I will research and make sure to get the real thing. Anything above this price is serious and I will have long debates with myself. Some of the bags I really, really wanted and had been watching for a long time were more expensive. The saddle the most expensive of all.


Your remark about a used car reminds me that several years ago my daughter told me I shouldn't buy a purse that cost more than her car. She had a junker of a car that cost around $1000. Even though she has a better car now, she is still struggling to make ends meet, and I've never forgotten her comment.


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> Here is my H Cecile clutch. It also has a nifty attachable shoulder strap. It was my very first H bag, so I wore it (with the strap) or carried it (without) every time I went to the boutique to buy scarves, LOL.
> And, as a mentioned, I tend to forget about it! Must remedy that.
> 
> View attachment 4828240
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828241



It's gorgeous, the hw is amazing


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> I must be the only regular cook on the planet that doesn’t pressure cook. From baking to sautéing to roasting...I’ve never had the need. I’m all for advancements. But, while I’m a great cook I HATE to cook. And, I’m over being Superwoman.  So, I’m trying to wean my family off any kind of complicated meal (really any meal) that involves much effort from me. I could “dine” on a can of sardines and a spicy pickle spear. I miss doooooooing things. Food isn’t that interesting.



My mother gave us ours. It can be useful for proper chicken soup, or brown rice (if careful). I don't cook meat but you can cook cheaper cuts of meat in a pressure cooker quicker. DH uses it for potatoes as he loves potato salad. For me it's just another pot unless it's got the lid on and they're better than microwaves I'm sure. I overuse microwave ovens if I have one, they are now banned. 

For anything fancy and takes a while to prepare- I use a restaurant - that's what they're for


----------



## papertiger

Purses & Perfumes said:


> The color turtledove is kind of a beige color with grey undertones in certain lighting.  For me, beige is a very practical color and I have been looking for a premier designer beige bag for a while, but somehow I always chose other colors because I frequently felt lukewarm about beige in the past.  However, I really liked turtledove when I saw the color and actually felt excited at the prospect of owning a bag in this particular shade of beige!  I'm still debating between the Pochette Metis and the Vavin in this color.  Also, I am curious to know if others here have a favorite beige bag.



That's a very good question. Beige is a serious colour and like most non-black neutrals it has to be just right for the wearer/wardrobe.

Beige is not an easy colour for me as it can be either too cool or too warm (OMG I sound life Little Red Riding Hood  )

This is my favourite, a Gucci Med Bold Top-handle. Just right


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> Thanks Purses &Perfumes. I agree re the practicality of grey beige in a,premier brand. I looked up the Vavin and liked it, but I’m unfamiliar with recent LV and thought it was weird that the brand name was printed on the outside (I prefer H blind stamp). I also prefer phw. For grey beige, i loved H etoupe, and got rid of all of my warmer toned Chanel beige. My favorite is the etoupe victoria which I wear somewhat empty and squashed close to the body. I  got rid of a recent etoupe Evelyne bc it was more muddy brown than grey beige and subbed it with a sauge one. I also hesitated when it came time to pull the trigger on an etoupe birkin and instead chose a gold swift for the same muddy brown reasons. I also like some of the cool toned balenciaga beige but have not owned any in that color. . .



Which leather is your Victoria? Clemence? 

Etain is _my_ 'Etoupe' (Sikkim) and of course I love Gold. 

I think perhaps Etoupe maybe my shadow colour. Some people look so perfect in it I stare in amazement at their coolness and chicness. I try it on and look - ill.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> The only thing close to beige is actually more like tan. It rarely gets used. My daughter helped my dh pick it. She is a tall dirty blond and it would look great on her. I have the wrong coloring for it. I wish they had gotten it in black as the bag design is wonderful just the color doesn’t look good with my pale skin tone.
> 
> View attachment 4829225



That's a shame, such a nice bag.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m glad you had the option to return the bag for a refund!
> 
> 
> Here´s my Karenina after some home-spa work.
> 
> View attachment 4829638
> View attachment 4829639
> 
> 
> I got her for about a quarter of the price they usually sell for. The handle was coming apart as the edge coat had disappeared, one corner of the top edge was badly sewn and the bottom corners quite rubbed.



Your hard work looks like it's has paid off


----------



## msd_bags

I love beige bags.  I don’t find it hard to carry.  Though I’m confused sometimes, do you make a distinction between beige and taupe?
This is beige, right?


----------



## msd_bags

My max for bag is in the range of $1,000-1,500, plus customs duties.  But better if lower.  And this will be a once in a while purchase. A good price for a good bag will be at $300-$500 all-in.  I have to factor custom duties since it’s a big amount at 30-35%.  Before the pandemic, I wanted to get the Loewe Puzzle.  But in the end, I couldn’t bite the price.

I used to buy pre-loved, but there had been a lot disappointments and there was a lot of hard work involved with authentication, communication with seller, etc.  I got tired of that.  And maybe to somehow control my purchases as well, I now buy almost all brand new (except if from tpf contacts who I have access to).


----------



## msd_bags

Growing up I was scared of pressure cookers because of the “hard and scary work” involved.  But the InstaPot is proving to be easy to use for me!!  A lot of our local dishes call for sauteeing garlic, onion and tomatoes first before putting in the meat.  So it’s nice to do everything in the same pot.  In the next few days I plan to try its slow cooker function.


----------



## missie1

Sparkletastic said:


> So, I was bored and went on Fashionphile to snoop. I saw lots of pretty bags but nothing that cried out to me to buy.
> 
> Do any of you go through price limit phases? I seem to ebb and flow on what I’m willing to pay for a bag. 2-3 years ago $5-6k was my max-ish. Today I was choking at $2500 for a bag.
> 
> There’s no rational reason why I should be feeling this way. I’ve spent so little this year that a fairly expensive bag wouldn’t be a thought. Maybe because I’m bag content? Maybe because I know it would just sit on a shelf for another year? I dunno. Nothing felt “worth” the price. I mean seriously everything looked sooooo expensive.
> 
> I think it goes back to something I said on another thread. When I buy a bag I have a momentary giddiness. This can last for months or even a year. But, it’s not permanent. With jewelry, I stay giddy! So, it seems like jewelry would be happier purchases for now.
> 
> Tell me about your spending limit and spending priorities journey.


Spark,

Its so funny that you say this. I find myself balking at spending serious  money on bags right now.  Anything over 3k and I’m like oh no.  I think it’s because I’ve been building my staple forever jewelry Collection and that is so expensive.  I have priority list so when I think another bag I’m like I can put that towards Arm candy


----------



## missie1

So here is family shot of my current good clutches.  I now realize that I need to retire my red YSL clutch and replace her.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

papertiger said:


> That's a very good question. Beige is a serious colour and like most non-black neutrals it has to be just right for the wearer/wardrobe.
> 
> Beige is not an easy colour for me as it can be either too cool or too warm (OMG I sound life Little Red Riding Hood  )
> 
> This is my favourite, a Gucci Med Bold Top-handle. Just right
> 
> View attachment 4829741


I love this bag!  It's the perfect shade of pinky beige (beige with pink undertones).


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

cowgirlsboots said:


> The quilted Mulberry would be the Darley. I´ve been looking at it. It´s too new to turn up preloved and new falls into the used-car-range for me.
> 
> View attachment 4829630


Yes, I think these are newer bags.  On the Mulberry US website, they also have a smaller quilted Darley with gold hardware (cute smaller bag), and the Lily is also available in this quilting.  The leather looks kind of matte online -- I wonder if it's like that in person.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

msd_bags said:


> I love beige bags.  I don’t find it hard to carry.  Though I’m confused sometimes, do you make a distinction between beige and taupe?
> This is beige, right?
> View attachment 4829793


I am not sure what the exact differences are between beige and taupe but I think typically taupe leans more on the grey side with brown undertones, and beige is a creamier color.  This bag looks like it's beige to me.  Very nice bag!

And I need to figure out how to incorporate more than one quote in a single post so that I can reply to everyone in one single post.


----------



## 880

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I am not sure what the exact differences are between beige and taupe but I think typically taupe leans more on the grey side with brown undertones, and beige is a creamier color.  This bag looks like it's beige to me.  Very nice bag!
> 
> And I need to figure out how to incorporate more than one quote in a single post so that I can reply to everyone in one single post.


Yes, me too!
papertiger, my Victoria is clemence; I thought all of the all leather ones from about 2008 on were Clemence except for those toile exceptions, but I’m not sure.

also, query,  I had dinner with someone who is looking for a smaller JPG (not the JPG I or II and not the JPG Kelly) do any of you have another JPG in your closet? and, are all JPGs heavy? 
thanks!


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> I'm a cheapskate. I've always been one. I remember back before I got into purses, I used to always say I'd rather have a lot of clothes for moderate prices than a small wardrobe full of expensive labels. I guess I've extended that to purses. What has made in even more important for me is the sheer number of purses I own. If I spent thousands on a bag, I would feel I would need to carry it very often to get my money's worth, which would mean the rest of my bags would get neglected. When I've gotten a bag cheaply, there is no guilt about not carrying it enough. With those, once I've carried them a few times, I've already gotten my money's worth.
> 
> Every time I've considered buying a bag over $1000, or even over $500, I break out in a cold sweat. I usually can't bring myself to do it. I've discovered that my comfort number is around $350. If I see something I like for that amount, it doesn't take much thought to pull out my credit card.
> 
> It has nothing to do with how much I can afford. I have many bags I've gotten for around $25 secondhand that I really love that it doesn't make sense to overspend. I love my more expensive bags too but there is more pressure with them, such as the pressure that it will be harder to recoup my money if I decide to sell.
> 
> With some other things, I am opposite. Like with furniture. Our furniture was very expensive. This seems justified because once a room is furnished, we are going to live with it for many years. It is going to get used a lot so we will get our money's worth. A few years ago I used some allergy spray on our couch that smelled awful. The company that made the spray offered to pay for a new couch. We couldn't find anything of the same quality so we had it recovered instead. When you buy top quality furniture, it lasts more than a lifetime. With purses, while the $10,000 purse might be better quality than the $1,000 purse, it isn't 10 times better quality, at least in my opinion. When you get up in those price ranges, the extra cost is for exotic skins, precious metals, and design. I'm more than happy with the quality of my purses that retailed for $300 - $500 that it doesn't really make sense for me to pay more unless there is a design I can't live without. If there was an exotic I really wanted, that would be worth more to me. I've always wanted a stingray bag.


The way I “justified” buying more expensive bags was to spend the most on the bags I’d use the most. That way the CPW goes down and I don’t feel guilty having spent money on them. Plus I get to enjoy my prettiest, best made bags everyday.
But, now I don’t really need anything so I suspect additions won’t get a lot of wear. Limited wear means I just can’t justify $$$$.


FizzyWater said:


> Very OT.
> 
> re:  slow cookers, I guess people are nervous about leaving the whole oven on but not the countertop electric Crock Pot.  Not amazingly logical, but what I grew up with.
> 
> Also what I grew up with, my grandma's pressure cooker looked like this and she was nervous about it so rarely used it.  My mom never used one.  So the WMF is a huge step forward, and I just never knew about it until I moved to Germany and saw the Rewe promotion.
> View attachment 4829209


Lordt! That thing is scary looking!  We would eat cold cuts if that was my only choice in cooking implement.


doni said:


> Oh my, that looks like an instrument of torture, let alone dangerous
> 
> Welcome to the world of the _modern_ pressure cooker.
> Rewe runs those promotions every year I believe. I wonder people buy the VWF any other way
> 
> Re. Career change, leaving a well paid 100%-safe corporate job to make it on my own. Because, you know, corona times, I have chosen the best moment in history to do this . Right now doing a Masters and setting my own company. Wish me luck...


Good Luck!!!


papertiger said:


> *For anything fancy and takes a while to prepare- I use a restaurant - that's what they're for *


Yes, yes, a THOUSAND times yes!

I used to pride myself on throwing Martha Stewart level parties with all kinds of effort put into cooking. Now I think “what in the world was I smoking???” All that effort for nada. I’d just as soon sling some fruit loops in a bowl now.

When people in my house are hungry now, I want to jump out of a window. Mr. S and I had to come to a reckoning. Prior to Covid we were busy, traveling, working late, dining out, having fun, etc. So the cooking “demands” on me were doable. Now it’s multiple meals at home each day. Nuh uh. Nope. We both work. So we BOTH need to cook. It was either that or it was time to call the divorce attorney or undertaker. 


papertiger said:


> That's a very good question. Beige is a serious colour and like most non-black neutrals it has to be just right for the wearer/wardrobe.
> 
> Beige is not an easy colour for me as it can be either too cool or too warm (OMG I sound life Little Red Riding Hood  )
> 
> This is my favourite, a Gucci Med Bold Top-handle. Just right
> 
> View attachment 4829741


Beautiful!  I would love to have that in navy or burgundy. Swoon!


msd_bags said:


> My max for bag is in the range of $1,000-1,500, plus customs duties.  But better if lower.  And this will be a once in a while purchase. A good price for a good bag will be at $300-$500 all-in.  I have to factor custom duties since it’s a big amount at 30-35%.  Before the pandemic, I wanted to get the Loewe Puzzle.  But in the end, I couldn’t bite the price.
> 
> I used to buy pre-loved, but there had been a lot disappointments and there was a lot of hard work involved with authentication, communication with seller, etc.  I got tired of that.  And maybe to somehow control my purchases as well, I now buy almost all brand new (except if from tpf contacts who I have access to).


I think you and I were doing a lot of our preloved buying at the same time and I agree. It’s exhausting. Plus the super fakes are just too good.  It’s easier to buy new - especially when I just don’t have to have anything. When I was building my collection and buying so many in a year (and unsure if I would keep them) I was more motivated to find deals.


missie1 said:


> Spark,
> 
> Its so funny that you say this. I find myself balking at spending serious  money on bags right now.  Anything over 3k and I’m like oh no.  I think it’s because I’ve been building my staple forever jewelry Collection and that is so expensive.  I have priority list so when I think another bag I’m like I can put that towards Arm candy


Absolutely. Jewelry is just more fun now. Plus I think the current bags are pretty uninspiring. Nothing is making my heart go pitter pat.


missie1 said:


> So here is family shot of my current good clutches.  I now realize that I need to retire my red YSL clutch and replace her.
> 
> View attachment 4829900


What’s wrong with your YSL?


----------



## papertiger

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I love this bag!  It's the perfect shade of pinky beige (beige with pink undertones).



Thank you


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> The way I “justified” buying more expensive bags was to spend the most on the bags I’d use the most. That way the CPW goes down and I don’t feel guilty having spent money on them. Plus I get to enjoy my prettiest, best made bags everyday.
> But, now I don’t really need anything so I suspect additions won’t get a lot of wear. Limited wear means I just can’t justify $$$$.
> Lordt! That thing is scary looking!  We would eat cold cuts if that was my only choice in cooking implement.
> Good Luck!!!
> Yes, yes, a THOUSAND times yes!
> 
> I used to pride myself on throwing Martha Stewart level parties with all kinds of effort put into cooking. Now I think “what in the world was I smoking???” All that effort for nada. I’d just as soon sling some fruit loops in a bowl now.
> 
> When people in my house are hungry now, I want to jump out of a window. Mr. S and I had to come to a reckoning. Prior to Covid we were busy, traveling, working late, dining out, having fun, etc. So the cooking “demands” on me were doable. Now it’s multiple meals at home each day. Nuh uh. Nope. We both work. So we BOTH need to cook. It was either that or it was time to call the divorce attorney or undertaker.
> Beautiful!  I would love to have that in navy or burgundy. Swoon!
> I think you and I were doing a lot of our preloved buying at the same time and I agree. It’s exhausting. Plus the super fakes are just too good.  It’s easier to buy new - especially when I just don’t have to have anything. When I was building my collection and buying so many in a year (and unsure if I would keep them) I was more motivated to find deals.
> Absolutely. Jewelry is just more fun now. Plus I think the current bags are pretty uninspiring. Nothing is making my heart go pitter pat.
> What’s wrong with your YSL?



I think the only other colours the Bold variation came in were black and aviation (a smoke blue-grey). I already had the same bag in the same blue in large and although I liked the Black it looked a bit 'heavy'.


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> Yes, me too!
> papertiger, my Victoria is clemence; I thought all of the all leather ones from about 2008 on were Clemence except for those toile exceptions, but I’m not sure.
> 
> also, query,  I had dinner with someone who is looking for a smaller JPG (not the JPG I or II and not the JPG Kelly) do any of you have another JPG in your closet? and, are all JPGs heavy?
> thanks!



I don't have one but my mother's friend did. All JPGs _are_ heavy for their size. 

Let's talk about weight. Chloe and Sonia Rykiel are some of the heaviest bags I own, my MJ Venetia too. Makes me appreciate my Bolides and Plumes for the day after carrying any of them.


----------



## doni

papertiger said:


> My mother gave us ours. It can be useful for proper chicken soup, or brown rice (if careful). I don't cook meat but you can cook cheaper cuts of meat in a pressure cooker quicker. DH uses it for potatoes as he loves potato salad. For me it's just another pot unless it's got the lid on and they're better than microwaves I'm sure. I overuse microwave ovens if I have one, they are now banned.
> 
> For anything fancy and takes a while to prepare- I use a restaurant - that's what they're for



Love that quote.
I also boil my potatoes in the pressure cooker. That is what I use it for, boiling vegetables, from carrots to green leaves. They only need a little bit of water and take minutes to cook, so they keep the vitamins (and their color) too.

The only dish I cook in the pressure cooker is lentils, for some reason.



missie1 said:


> So here is family shot of my current good clutches.  I now realize that I need to retire my red YSL clutch and replace her.
> 
> View attachment 4829900



What a lovely collection! love the color of your Pouch. Why would you get rid of the Belle de Jour? That’s a classic. I have it in black, wish I had it in a bright color like you. I never wear it anymore but that’s because I have too much choice. It is a nice bag to pass on.



papertiger said:


> I don't have one but my mother's friend did. All JPGs _are_ heavy for their size.
> Let's talk about weight. Chloe and Sonia Rykiel are some of the heaviest bags I own, my MJ Venetia too. Makes me appreciate my Bolides and Plumes for the day after carrying any of them.



Oh the weight of Chloe bags! I have a friend who is a Chloe fanatic, she has every bag. She is your German very tall blond and can pull it off. When I take one of her bags I feel like I am being dragged to the floor by all that hardware, they are SO heavy. The only Chloe I ver had was the Madeleine, a very toned down minimalist out of character Boston they made. It is funny because their whole vibe is this flowy ethereal girl dancing in a field of marigolds, but you need to be a crossfitter to carry their bags....


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m glad you had the option to return the bag for a refund!
> 
> 
> Here´s my Karenina after some home-spa work.
> 
> View attachment 4829638
> View attachment 4829639
> 
> 
> I got her for about a quarter of the price they usually sell for. The handle was coming apart as the edge coat had disappeared, one corner of the top edge was badly sewn and the bottom corners quite rubbed.


I love that you are able to repair these things.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> That's a shame, such a nice bag.


For now I am keeping it. In winter and fall my clothing can add enough color to make it look okay. I just don't wear it in spring or summer when I wear lighter different colors .


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> My max for bag is in the range of $1,000-1,500, plus customs duties.  But better if lower.  And this will be a once in a while purchase. A good price for a good bag will be at $300-$500 all-in.  I have to factor custom duties since it’s a big amount at 30-35%.  Before the pandemic, I wanted to get the Loewe Puzzle.  But in the end, I couldn’t bite the price.
> 
> I used to buy pre-loved, but there had been a lot disappointments and there was a lot of hard work involved with authentication, communication with seller, etc.  I got tired of that.  And maybe to somehow control my purchases as well, I now buy almost all brand new (except if from tpf contacts who I have access to).


These are the bag price ranges I feel the most comfortable in too.


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> I have been bad . I now have four. I have three minis and the small one tote in oxblood. I put an organizer I bought for another bag that I sold in it and it made it work even better. Then I bought two more organizers for the other two. I do have the smooth honey one up for sale after all, but if it does not go it is no big deal. I had dh take a picture of me holding the honey and it looked the same color as my hair which I was not crazy about.  I keep hoping they will come out with the mini in oxblood or dark cherry. This style  bag has turned into one of my most used bags.


I can't blame you - it's a great bag. I love that it's light but also structured, and the size is perfect. And the sale prices are awesome! Can we maybe get a family photo, please?


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> The color is amazing.


Thank you! Rouge H is magical.


papertiger said:


> It's gorgeous, the hw is amazing


Thanks. I agree - I also like the verrou, even though it looks like a barn door or an outhouse - but this is much cooler, actually.


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> Thank you! Rouge H is magical.
> 
> Thanks. I agree - I also like the verrou, even though it looks like a barn door or an outhouse - but this is much cooler, actually.



If you gonna have hardware on a bag, it should be the best!


----------



## Annabel Lee

More bags said:


> Papertiger, gorgeous clutches and wonderful stories of the outfits you’ve worn and parties/places you’ve carried them! I can see they are loved and cherished in your lifestyle. I have always enjoyed looking at pics of your H 1938. I admire @doni and @papertiger for having a clutch lifestyle.
> a) I don’t feel I have a clutch life, I don’t have many evening dress up events. Day clutch usage is limited, as for day activities I need to either carry more than what a clutch carries or I need my hands free.
> b) I have one clutch, it’s a vintage snakeskin hand me down from my MIL. I have worn it to lunch with a girlfriend and to date night dinner with my DH, pics attached. This clutch is my least used bag.
> I admire the BV Lauren Clutch in Gigolo Red and continue to admire from afar.
> View attachment 4827673
> View attachment 4827674



Your bag and your outfit are so fab! Love this look. 




Sparkletastic said:


> After weeks of calls on the missing bag, I finally got someone to give me the address of where the bag was being held captive. I picked it up today and was majorly disappointed on a number of fronts:
> 
> The box was smushed with holes. I don’t know if this is because the shopper used a flimsy box or UPS mangled it.
> 
> The shipper wrapped the bag in Saran Wrap. Who wraps a lambskin bag in plastic wrap???
> 
> The bag was in much worse shape than I expected. The leather is worn, breaking down (?) all over as if it needed conditioning but never got it. _(Which is odd because I don’t moisturize my lamb bags. I don’t think we’re supposed to m. Right?)._ The hardware is heavily scratched and the finish is even worn off in places on the chain strap. The interior is filthy with makeup, pen marked and I don’t know what. And, of course the bag is smushed. Again I don’t know if this is because of how it was handled during shipping or if it was already a mess before. In any case, It’s going right back. Even a spa trip can’t reclaim this bag.
> 
> Needless to say, I’m very disappointed not only because of the let down after the anticipation but because this was a quasi-unicorn I’d been looking for.  I think I need to let go of the idea of finding the black / gold combo Miss Dior and look for a new cute black bag w/ghw to fit this need.   I’ll just try to be positive and look at it as a way to keep my collection current.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827715
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827716
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827717



WHOA. Who treats a bag like this?? I practically jumped back from my screen. I cannot believe anyone thought that was okay to sell, let alone so sneakily. 



whateve said:


> Beige is so not my color! It is the last color I would choose.


Same. I have a little foldover crossbody that I got from TJ Maxx a million years ago, and I pull it out when I absolutely cannot get another bag to match what I'm wearing. I also wear a lot of darker denim, so I don't like buying pricey light-colored bags anyway--the possibility of color transfer makes me too nervous. 



doni said:


> Oh my, that looks like an instrument of torture, let alone dangerous
> 
> Welcome to the world of the _modern_ pressure cooker.
> Rewe runs those promotions every year I believe. I wonder people buy the VWF any other way
> 
> Re. Career change, leaving a well paid 100%-safe corporate job to make it on my own. Because, you know, corona times, I have chosen the best moment in history to do this . Right now doing a Masters and setting my own company. Wish me luck...



Congrats, doni! That's exciting!


----------



## Annabel Lee

Vis a vis clutches, I’m not sure what the line of demarcation is between minaudieres and clutches except that minaudieres are especially tiny and fancy.

In pre-COVID times, I used clutches a lot. I agree they’re primarily an evening option, and I’d only fill it with the items I plan to use at whatever event it v. transferring whatever I’d usually carry.

I see them as a way to dress up an outfit. They make a dinner dress that much more elegant, but I used to have a big black envelope clutch I’d wear with jeans and heels for happy hour/less fancy restaurants.

Here are the ones I have:

First, I have these. The patterned ones are all from Anthropologie for when I want a funkier look. The black one is from Zappos, and I love that it has no visible hardware so I can do gold or silver jewelry.
	

		
			
		

		
	





The petite malle might be more of a minaudiere.






The floral one came with two straps, but I mostly use it as a clutch:






This is my least favorite handbag. It's Lanvin, and I got a great deal on it. But 1) it doesn't hold its shape at ALL, 2) the sides are totally open, so I need to use pouches to avoid losing my pen/lipstick/etc and 3) it is huge and awkward to carry. But it's a super cool shape, and it's hard to find nice navy evening bags.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> I read the Dutch House earlier this year. What fun to listen to it narrated by Tom Hanks!


I didn't take note of the audio book version. I may take another look at this! I looooooooove Tom Hanks' voice.


----------



## Annabel Lee

[Accident!]


----------



## Annabel Lee

[Accidental post!]


----------



## ElainePG

FizzyWater said:


> Very OT.
> 
> re:  slow cookers, I guess people are nervous about leaving the whole oven on but not the countertop electric Crock Pot.  Not amazingly logical, but what I grew up with.
> 
> Also what I grew up with, my grandma's pressure cooker looked like this and she was nervous about it so rarely used it.  My mom never used one.  So the WMF is a huge step forward, and I just never knew about it until I moved to Germany and saw the Rewe promotion.
> View attachment 4829209


That pressure cooker photo cracked me up! My gramma had one exactly like it. She probably got it in the 1920s, and used it for years & years. By the time I knew her (the 1950s) I'm not sure how often she bothered with it, but it still sat out on her stove. She probably didn't hav a cupboard large enough to store it.

I especially remember the doohickey on the top which (I guess?) was the pressure gauge. I always worried that the thing would explode, taking down her kitchen, her apartment, the rest of the building, and half the Bronx!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I laugh at this because I have found a phone in the fridge.


Thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I just read a book called All The Missing Girls by Megan Miranda. It is a good mystery. It is written in an odd way where for two weeks in time it keeps going back in time, but I found it interesting.


Sounds great! And so do her other books. I've added it to my list. Thanks!


----------



## ElainePG

missie1 said:


> So here is family shot of my current good clutches.  I now realize that I need to retire my red YSL clutch and replace her.
> 
> View attachment 4829900


Beautiful! What's the one on the far left with the stripes on the top?


----------



## papertiger

missie1 said:


> So here is family shot of my current good clutches.  I now realize that I need to retire my red YSL clutch and replace her.
> 
> View attachment 4829900



Fabulous array, such great colours too


----------



## papertiger

Annabel Lee said:


> Vis a vis clutches, I’m not sure what the line of demarcation is between minaudieres and clutches except that minaudieres are especially tiny and fancy.
> 
> In pre-COVID times, I used clutches a lot. I agree they’re primarily an evening option, and I’d only fill it with the items I plan to use at whatever event it v. transferring whatever I’d usually carry.
> 
> I see them as a way to dress up an outfit. They make a dinner dress that much more elegant, but I used to have a big black envelope clutch I’d wear with jeans and heels for happy hour/less fancy restaurants.
> 
> Here are the ones I have:
> 
> First, I have these. The patterned ones are all from Anthropologie for when I want a funkier look. The black one is from Zappos, and I love that it has no visible hardware so I can do gold or silver jewelry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830515
> 
> 
> 
> The petite malle might be more of a minaudiere.
> 
> View attachment 4830516
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The floral one came with two straps, but I mostly use it as a clutch:
> 
> View attachment 4830517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my least favorite handbag. It's Lanvin, and I got a great deal on it. But 1) it doesn't hold its shape at ALL, 2) the sides are totally open, so I need to use pouches to avoid losing my pen/lipstick/etc and 3) it is huge and awkward to carry. But it's a super cool shape, and it's hard to find nice navy evening bags.
> 
> View attachment 4830518



The practicalities of the Lanvin sound like they've dampened your enthusiasm and understandably, but that shape is TDF and the colour is gorgeous. Very couture.


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> I can't blame you - it's a great bag. I love that it's light but also structured, and the size is perfect. And the sale prices are awesome! Can we maybe get a family photo, please?


I will try and do it tomorrow.


----------



## dcooney4

Annabel Lee said:


> Vis a vis clutches, I’m not sure what the line of demarcation is between minaudieres and clutches except that minaudieres are especially tiny and fancy.
> 
> In pre-COVID times, I used clutches a lot. I agree they’re primarily an evening option, and I’d only fill it with the items I plan to use at whatever event it v. transferring whatever I’d usually carry.
> 
> I see them as a way to dress up an outfit. They make a dinner dress that much more elegant, but I used to have a big black envelope clutch I’d wear with jeans and heels for happy hour/less fancy restaurants.
> 
> Here are the ones I have:
> 
> First, I have these. The patterned ones are all from Anthropologie for when I want a funkier look. The black one is from Zappos, and I love that it has no visible hardware so I can do gold or silver jewelry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830515
> 
> 
> 
> The petite malle might be more of a minaudiere.
> 
> View attachment 4830516
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The floral one came with two straps, but I mostly use it as a clutch:
> 
> View attachment 4830517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my least favorite handbag. It's Lanvin, and I got a great deal on it. But 1) it doesn't hold its shape at ALL, 2) the sides are totally open, so I need to use pouches to avoid losing my pen/lipstick/etc and 3) it is huge and awkward to carry. But it's a super cool shape, and it's hard to find nice navy evening bags.
> 
> View attachment 4830518


Gorgeous selection!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> Your remark about a used car reminds me that several years ago my daughter told me I shouldn't buy a purse that cost more than her car. She had a junker of a car that cost around $1000. Even though she has a better car now, she is still struggling to make ends meet, and I've never forgotten her comment.



It´s the reality. The car I´ve been driving for years is a wonderful Volvo 245- "The Brick". It cost me about 2/3 the price a medium Chanel Classic Flap cost nowadays....  and it´s reliable, fun and absolutely lovely. Everytime I start drooling over the really expensive brand new bags I remind myself of this fact.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Purses & Perfumes said:


> The color turtledove is kind of a beige color with grey undertones in certain lighting.  For me, beige is a very practical color and I have been looking for a premier designer beige bag for a while, but somehow I always chose other colors because I frequently felt lukewarm about beige in the past.  However, I really liked turtledove when I saw the color and actually felt excited at the prospect of owning a bag in this particular shade of beige!  I'm still debating between the Pochette Metis and the Vavin in this color.  Also, I am curious to know if others here have a favorite beige bag.


I´ve never owned a "proper" beige bag- it´s simply not my colour and wouldn´t look nice with anything I wear. I do have one or two creamy/ beige vintage clutchesand small bags and matching vintage/ vintage style shoes, but they are still waiting for the perfect vintage outfit to match them. Every time I tried to pair them with an outfit I quickly changed over to black or other colours. When wearing vintage I´m a bit more experimental colourwise.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Your hard work looks like it's has paid off



Thank-you! I worked on her several times, always touching up some more...
... building up layers of liquid leather on the ruined top bar corners after sewing them up nicer than they used to be
... treating the handle which actually has paper inside which´s edge had started to look like puff pastry with wood glue and doing a new edge coating
... treating all scruffed surfaces with leather fresh paint
... moisturizing it like mad (I didn´t know you are not supposed to moisturize lambskin)

If you look really closely the repairs are visible of course, but when carried the bag looks decent.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you! I worked on her several times, always touching up some more...
> ... building up layers of liquid leather on the ruined top bar corners after sewing them up nicer than they used to be
> ... treating the handle which actually has paper inside which´s edge had started to look like puff pastry with wood glue and doing a new edge coating
> ... treating all scruffed surfaces with leather fresh paint
> ... moisturizing it like mad (I didn´t know you are not supposed to moisturize lambskin)
> 
> If you look really closely the repairs are visible of course, but when carried the bag looks decent.


I didn't know you weren't supposed to moisturize lambskin either. I believe I bought a special conditioner for it.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

missie1 said:


> So here is family shot of my current good clutches.  I now realize that I need to retire my red YSL clutch and replace her.
> 
> View attachment 4829900



Your clutches are all gorgeous! I adore the one with the inlayed pattern. Is there an Alexader McQueen next to it- from the egypt line? What´s wrong with the lovely YSL? The red patent is stunning.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Yes, I think these are newer bags.  On the Mulberry US website, they also have a smaller quilted Darley with gold hardware (cute smaller bag), and the Lily is also available in this quilting.  The leather looks kind of matte online -- I wonder if it's like that in person.



Sorry, I haven´t seen any of these bags in person. I agree they look a bit matte on the website pictures.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> When people in my house are hungry now, I want to jump out of a window. Mr. S and I had to come to a reckoning. Prior to Covid we were busy, traveling, working late, dining out, having fun, etc. So the cooking “demands” on me were doable. Now it’s multiple meals at home each day. Nuh uh. Nope. We both work. So we BOTH need to cook. It was either that or it was time to call the divorce attorney or undertaker.


❤❤❤


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> I didn't know you weren't supposed to moisturize lambskin either. I believe I bought a special conditioner for it.



It's more a case of not getting it too wet as you can take a way the sheen or even scuff it if you polish. 

I tiny bit of beeswax or lanolin used sparingly and buffed in gently is fine. You can repeat in a few days. 

The softest lambskin I ever felt is on a navy early-1970s Chanel 'Mademoiselle', it makes 1980s Chanel lambskin is robust by comparison, so I have top be really careful.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> I love that you are able to repair these things.



Thank-you! I´m not so sure I´m actually able to, but when I get a bag at a bargain price I just go ahead and see what I can do- not to much to lose. To my amazement most of my bold actions do work out in the end. I do the same with cheap true vintage dresses.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I didn't know you weren't supposed to moisturize lambskin either. I believe I bought a special conditioner for it.



I think I read it in some post here recently that lambskin is not to be moisturized....  well, mine all already had Elephant leather conditioner/ Ballistol Oil/ Collonil ...  and they all look much healthier afterwards. 
I´d love to know the reason why not to treat them, though. Maybe it does structural damage to the leather? Weakens it?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> It's more a case of not getting it too wet as you can take a way the sheen or even scuff it if you polish.
> 
> I tiny bit of beeswax or lanolin used sparingly and buffed in gently is fine. You can repeat in a few days.
> 
> The softest lambskin I ever felt is on a navy early-1970s Chanel 'Mademoiselle', it makes 1980s Chanel lambskin is robust by comparison, so I have top be really careful.



OK, thank-you! I understand this. The Karenina is made of very soft lambskin and I noticed she needed her sweet time to dry before any buffing was in order.


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> It's more a case of not getting it too wet as you can take a way the sheen or even scuff it if you polish.
> 
> I tiny bit of beeswax or lanolin used sparingly and buffed in gently is fine. You can repeat in a few days.
> 
> The softest lambskin I ever felt is on a navy early-1970s Chanel 'Mademoiselle', it makes 1980s Chanel lambskin is robust by comparison, so I have top be really careful.


The softest lambskin I've ever felt was a Coach from 2004, surprisingly. It was the most gorgeous aqua blue. I sold it because I felt I would ruin it just by looking at it. I've been disappointed by the feel of recent lambskin bags.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Confession time! My heart is still hammering like mad. I did it! I bought a New Lock bag tonight. There was an auction on ebay UK for the medium size and I think I got it at a reasonable price. (At least all bags on Vestiaire, Vinted and the ebay classifieds were significantly more expensive.) Up to the last minute I wasn´t sure whether to go for the medium or continue to look for the big one. 
These old advertisements were very helpful. 





The big one looks massive- as if she could have out the dog inside... (but I´m sure the bag wouldn´t be happy to hold all the weight you could load into it...) 
Now to delete all my watchlists and wait for my purchase.


----------



## dcooney4

Had a moment so here it is. First Honey, Oxblood, sunflower and then nutmeg. They smell so good.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Confession time! My heart is still hammering like mad. I did it! I bought a New Lock bag tonight. There was an auction on ebay UK for the medium size and I think I got it at a reasonable price. (At least all bags on Vestiaire, Vinted and the ebay classifieds were significantly more expensive.) Up to the last minute I wasn´t sure whether to go for the medium or continue to look for the big one.
> These old advertisements were very helpful.
> 
> View attachment 4830600
> View attachment 4830601
> 
> 
> The big one looks massive- as if she could have out the dog inside... (but I´m sure the bag wouldn´t be happy to hold all the weight you could load into it...)
> Now to delete all my watchlists and wait for my purchase.


That is stunning! Congrats! Pictures when it arrives please.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Had a moment so here it is. First Honey, Oxblood, sunflower and then nutmeg. They smell so good.
> 
> View attachment 4830620


Glorious! The leather looks so good and I swear my eyes can smell the rich leather scent!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> That is stunning! Congrats! Pictures when it arrives please.


Thank-you! Of course! I love sharing my bags here, because I know people are interested in them. When I show them at home there usually isn´t much of a reaction. Wait, the Cadillac themed Trailer Trash bags were received with a lot of male enthousiasm because of the CAR reference...
I´ll be nervous until it arrives and proves to be in the condition described. There were quite a few pictures and everything looked good.


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> Confession time! My heart is still hammering like mad. I did it! I bought a New Lock bag tonight. There was an auction on ebay UK for the medium size and I think I got it at a reasonable price. (At least all bags on Vestiaire, Vinted and the ebay classifieds were significantly more expensive.) Up to the last minute I wasn´t sure whether to go for the medium or continue to look for the big one.
> These old advertisements were very helpful.
> 
> View attachment 4830600
> View attachment 4830601
> 
> 
> The big one looks massive- as if she could have out the dog inside... (but I´m sure the bag wouldn´t be happy to hold all the weight you could load into it...)
> Now to delete all my watchlists and wait for my purchase.


very pretty - can’t wait to see it!


dcooney4 said:


> Had a moment so here it is. First Honey, Oxblood, sunflower and then nutmeg. They smell so good.
> 
> View attachment 4830620


Oh I love the yellow!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> very pretty - can’t wait to see it!
> 
> Oh I love the yellow!


Thank you! That is my first one and being a summer color one of my most used bags. The others will get love when the weather changes.


----------



## More bags

Annabel Lee said:


> Vis a vis clutches, I’m not sure what the line of demarcation is between minaudieres and clutches except that minaudieres are especially tiny and fancy.
> 
> In pre-COVID times, I used clutches a lot. I agree they’re primarily an evening option, and I’d only fill it with the items I plan to use at whatever event it v. transferring whatever I’d usually carry.
> 
> I see them as a way to dress up an outfit. They make a dinner dress that much more elegant, but I used to have a big black envelope clutch I’d wear with jeans and heels for happy hour/less fancy restaurants.
> 
> Here are the ones I have:
> 
> First, I have these. The patterned ones are all from Anthropologie for when I want a funkier look. The black one is from Zappos, and I love that it has no visible hardware so I can do gold or silver jewelry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830515
> 
> 
> 
> The petite malle might be more of a minaudiere.
> 
> View attachment 4830516
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The floral one came with two straps, but I mostly use it as a clutch:
> 
> View attachment 4830517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my least favorite handbag. It's Lanvin, and I got a great deal on it. But 1) it doesn't hold its shape at ALL, 2) the sides are totally open, so I need to use pouches to avoid losing my pen/lipstick/etc and 3) it is huge and awkward to carry. But it's a super cool shape, and it's hard to find nice navy evening bags.
> 
> View attachment 4830518


Gorgeous clutches and evening bags Annabel Lee!


----------



## Annabel Lee

papertiger said:


> The practicalities of the Lanvin sound like they've dampened your enthusiasm and understandably, but that shape is TDF and the colour is gorgeous. Very couture.



You named exactly the reasons I keep it! If I can just drive to an venue, walk in and set it down at my dinner table, I don't mind it at all. But I've made the mistake of trying to hold onto it all night at more mingling-centric events, where it is always a pain. 



cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you! I worked on her several times, always touching up some more...
> ... building up layers of liquid leather on the ruined top bar corners after sewing them up nicer than they used to be
> ... treating the handle which actually has paper inside which´s edge had started to look like puff pastry with wood glue and doing a new edge coating
> ... treating all scruffed surfaces with leather fresh paint
> ... moisturizing it like mad (I didn´t know you are not supposed to moisturize lambskin)
> 
> If you look really closely the repairs are visible of course, but when carried the bag looks decent.



I am blown away by your repairs. Your before and afters are always amazing, and of course this is no exception. 



cowgirlsboots said:


> Confession time! My heart is still hammering like mad. I did it! I bought a New Lock bag tonight. There was an auction on ebay UK for the medium size and I think I got it at a reasonable price. (At least all bags on Vestiaire, Vinted and the ebay classifieds were significantly more expensive.) Up to the last minute I wasn´t sure whether to go for the medium or continue to look for the big one.
> These old advertisements were very helpful.
> 
> View attachment 4830600
> View attachment 4830601
> 
> 
> The big one looks massive- as if she could have out the dog inside... (but I´m sure the bag wouldn´t be happy to hold all the weight you could load into it...)
> Now to delete all my watchlists and wait for my purchase.


Ohh, it's beautiful! I hope it's exactly what you wanted. 



dcooney4 said:


> Had a moment so here it is. First Honey, Oxblood, sunflower and then nutmeg. They smell so good.
> 
> View attachment 4830620


This picture just makes me so happy. These are all such great bags, and I can totally see how you'd use them in different situations. 



More bags said:


> Gorgeous clutches and evening bags Annabel Lee!


Thank you so much! Hopefully we'll all be using our evening bags again before long!


----------



## Sparkletastic

cowgirlsboots said:


> Confession time! My heart is still hammering like mad. I did it! I bought a New Lock bag tonight. There was an auction on ebay UK for the medium size and I think I got it at a reasonable price. (At least all bags on Vestiaire, Vinted and the ebay classifieds were significantly more expensive.) Up to the last minute I wasn´t sure whether to go for the medium or continue to look for the big one.
> These old advertisements were very helpful.
> 
> View attachment 4830600
> View attachment 4830601
> 
> 
> The big one looks massive- as if she could have out the dog inside... (but I´m sure the bag wouldn´t be happy to hold all the weight you could load into it...)
> Now to delete all my watchlists and wait for my purchase.


Excited for you!!!


----------



## essiedub

msd_bags said:


> I love beige bags.  I don’t find it hard to carry.  Though I’m confused sometimes, do you make a distinction between beige and taupe?
> This is beige, right?
> View attachment 4829793


That is a beautiful bag! Definitely has grey in it..greige?


----------



## essiedub

Oh it looks as if I’ve  walked into a clutch collection discussion! So I’ll just have to be a bit off topic.  It’s been quite a week here in Northern California. I need a break.  So in honor of my new Celine Belt, I decided to pull out my brown bags.  Oddly brown bags are just not shown much love, yet some of my favorites are brown! Who knew? So because I missed Brown week, here are my brown bags. I decided not to include the LV Monogram SLG’s (because they deserve their own photo anyway)




The Neverfull...j’adore! So easy, so functional. I’d use it everyday (and did for many months). I am 100% a tote person.

The Speedy...this was my first real designer bag from when I got my first job. Sentimental and I do use it for overnight getaway trips.  It holds more than you’d expect 

The Chanel EW flap..golly for evenings out, I reach for this so frequently..spacious yet sleek and neutral. The woven threads give it interest. The interior is brown lambskin. 

This vintage alligator kisslock bag, given to me by my mother-in-law. I’m guessing 40’s or 50’s. I really appreciate the craftsmanship. I definitely don’t have the panache to pull this off and have never carried it.

This Chloe Baylee, I use as a hand carry tote.  I adore the colors (called yummy cookie).  What I discovered was that I do like a slouchy bag, whereas I always thought that I prefer boxy structured bags(shrugs). Earlier, there was some discussion about Chloe bag weight..yup. The shoulder strap has a brass buckle and must add 5 lbs and it’s long (for cool girls 5’10” and taller) ..I don’t use it despite it being one of the cooler straps around.

Finally, my new (to me) Celine Belt bag.  I’ll post on this separately. 

That rounds out my brown collection!


----------



## More bags

Annabel Lee said:


> Your bag and your outfit are so fab! Love this look.


Thank you!


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> Oh it looks as if I’ve  walked into a clutch collection discussion! So I’ll just have to be a bit off topic.  It’s been quite a week here in Northern California. I need a break.  So in honor of my new Celine Belt, I decided to pull out my brown bags.  Oddly brown bags are just not shown much love, yet some of my favorites are brown! Who knew? So because I missed Brown week, here are my brown bags. I decided not to include the LV Monogram SLG’s (because they deserve their own photo anyway)
> 
> View attachment 4830904
> 
> 
> The Neverfull...j’adore! So easy, so functional. I’d use it everyday (and did for many months). I am 100% a tote person.
> 
> The Speedy...this was my first real designer bag from when I got my first job. Sentimental and I do use it for overnight getaway trips.  It holds more than you’d expect
> 
> The Chanel EW flap..golly for evenings out, I reach for this so frequently..spacious yet sleek and neutral. The woven threads give it interest. The interior is brown lambskin.
> 
> This vintage alligator kisslock bag, given to me by my mother-in-law. I’m guessing 40’s or 50’s. I really appreciate the craftsmanship. I definitely don’t have the panache to pull this off and have never carried it.
> 
> This Chloe Baylee, I use as a hand carry tote.  I adore the colors (called yummy cookie).  What I discovered was that I do like a slouchy bag, whereas I always thought that I prefer boxy structured bags(shrugs). Earlier, there was some discussion about Chloe bag weight..yup. The shoulder strap has a brass buckle and must add 5 lbs and it’s long (for cool girls 5’10” and taller) ..I don’t use it despite it being one of the cooler straps around.
> 
> Finally, my new (to me) Celine Belt bag.  I’ll post on this separately.
> 
> That rounds out my brown collection!


Beautiful brown collection! Your Belt Bag is lovely, congratulations on your addition. Your Chanel EW flap catches my my eye, for the visual interest/texture and it is so different.


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Confession time! My heart is still hammering like mad. I did it! I bought a New Lock bag tonight. There was an auction on ebay UK for the medium size and I think I got it at a reasonable price. (At least all bags on Vestiaire, Vinted and the ebay classifieds were significantly more expensive.) Up to the last minute I wasn´t sure whether to go for the medium or continue to look for the big one.
> These old advertisements were very helpful.
> 
> View attachment 4830600
> View attachment 4830601
> 
> 
> The big one looks massive- as if she could have out the dog inside... (but I´m sure the bag wouldn´t be happy to hold all the weight you could load into it...)
> Now to delete all my watchlists and wait for my purchase.


Congratulations cowgirlsboots! The Dior New Lock is a great looking bag. Those ad campaign pics are fabulous. I can’t wait to see it when it arrives!


----------



## essiedub

More bags said:


> Beautiful brown collection! Your Belt Bag is lovely, congratulations on your addition. Your Chanel EW flap catches my my eye, for the visual interest/texture and it is so different.


Thanks *morebags*! I’m really amazed how much I use my brown bags. On the Chanel front, I really like the tweed and textile bags. The tweed they use is really intricate and beautiful and I believe it’s exclusive to them for a certain number of years. Anyway this thready one is just so functional.


----------



## essiedub

Here is the Celine Belt in the mini size. Celine calls it Supersoft calfskin and it reminds me of H Tadelakt. It has a softer velvety hand and glows. This will be great for my autumn wardrobe (kidding...I’ll be sporting the same all-season clothes)..but hey I have a pretty healthy pretend lifestyle.   I decided I needed to change out the SLG’s to lighter colors so I can find them in the brown interior!



The H wallet is tadelakt. Pink piccolo holds my pens/pencils (no fountain pen this time) My calendar and notebook in their respective agenda covers, both housed in the orange Bridge card holder. The atomizer really is too heavy to carry around. Finally my key holder and makeup bag.  In case you wonder..it was that H Rainbow thread that started me on this madcap SLG craze. You’ve been warned..Don’t go there!


----------



## papertiger

essiedub said:


> Oh it looks as if I’ve  walked into a clutch collection discussion! So I’ll just have to be a bit off topic.  It’s been quite a week here in Northern California. I need a break.  So in honor of my new Celine Belt, I decided to pull out my brown bags.  Oddly brown bags are just not shown much love, yet some of my favorites are brown! Who knew? So because I missed Brown week, here are my brown bags. I decided not to include the LV Monogram SLG’s (because they deserve their own photo anyway)
> 
> View attachment 4830904
> 
> 
> The Neverfull...j’adore! So easy, so functional. I’d use it everyday (and did for many months). I am 100% a tote person.
> 
> The Speedy...this was my first real designer bag from when I got my first job. Sentimental and I do use it for overnight getaway trips.  It holds more than you’d expect
> 
> The Chanel EW flap..golly for evenings out, I reach for this so frequently..spacious yet sleek and neutral. The woven threads give it interest. The interior is brown lambskin.
> 
> This vintage alligator kisslock bag, given to me by my mother-in-law. I’m guessing 40’s or 50’s. I really appreciate the craftsmanship. I definitely don’t have the panache to pull this off and have never carried it.
> 
> This Chloe Baylee, I use as a hand carry tote.  I adore the colors (called yummy cookie).  What I discovered was that I do like a slouchy bag, whereas I always thought that I prefer boxy structured bags(shrugs). Earlier, there was some discussion about Chloe bag weight..yup. The shoulder strap has a brass buckle and must add 5 lbs and it’s long (for cool girls 5’10” and taller) ..I don’t use it despite it being one of the cooler straps around.
> 
> Finally, my new (to me) Celine Belt bag.  I’ll post on this separately.
> 
> That rounds out my brown collection!



You should wear your croc, it looks glorious, and very 'in' atm


----------



## dcooney4

essiedub said:


> Oh it looks as if I’ve  walked into a clutch collection discussion! So I’ll just have to be a bit off topic.  It’s been quite a week here in Northern California. I need a break.  So in honor of my new Celine Belt, I decided to pull out my brown bags.  Oddly brown bags are just not shown much love, yet some of my favorites are brown! Who knew? So because I missed Brown week, here are my brown bags. I decided not to include the LV Monogram SLG’s (because they deserve their own photo anyway)
> 
> View attachment 4830904
> 
> 
> The Neverfull...j’adore! So easy, so functional. I’d use it everyday (and did for many months). I am 100% a tote person.
> 
> The Speedy...this was my first real designer bag from when I got my first job. Sentimental and I do use it for overnight getaway trips.  It holds more than you’d expect
> 
> The Chanel EW flap..golly for evenings out, I reach for this so frequently..spacious yet sleek and neutral. The woven threads give it interest. The interior is brown lambskin.
> 
> This vintage alligator kisslock bag, given to me by my mother-in-law. I’m guessing 40’s or 50’s. I really appreciate the craftsmanship. I definitely don’t have the panache to pull this off and have never carried it.
> 
> This Chloe Baylee, I use as a hand carry tote.  I adore the colors (called yummy cookie).  What I discovered was that I do like a slouchy bag, whereas I always thought that I prefer boxy structured bags(shrugs). Earlier, there was some discussion about Chloe bag weight..yup. The shoulder strap has a brass buckle and must add 5 lbs and it’s long (for cool girls 5’10” and taller) ..I don’t use it despite it being one of the cooler straps around.
> 
> Finally, my new (to me) Celine Belt bag.  I’ll post on this separately.
> 
> That rounds out my brown collection!


Thanks for showing your beautiful browns. I love seeing eye candy.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Had a moment so here it is. First Honey, Oxblood, sunflower and then nutmeg. They smell so good.
> 
> View attachment 4830620



I feel like they should name bag after you! 

Great family pic.


----------



## doni

dcooney4 said:


> Had a moment so here it is. First Honey, Oxblood, sunflower and then nutmeg. They smell so good.



Love this whole palette



essiedub said:


> Oh it looks as if I’ve  walked into a clutch collection discussion! So I’ll just have to be a bit off topic.  It’s been quite a week here in Northern California. I need a break.  So in honor of my new Celine Belt, I decided to pull out my brown bags.  Oddly brown bags are just not shown much love, yet some of my favorites are brown! Who knew? So because I missed Brown week, here are my brown bags. I decided not to include the LV Monogram SLG’s (because they deserve their own photo anyway)
> 
> 
> 
> The Neverfull...j’adore! So easy, so functional. I’d use it everyday (and did for many months). I am 100% a tote person.
> 
> The Speedy...this was my first real designer bag from when I got my first job. Sentimental and I do use it for overnight getaway trips.  It holds more than you’d expect
> 
> The Chanel EW flap..golly for evenings out, I reach for this so frequently..spacious yet sleek and neutral. The woven threads give it interest. The interior is brown lambskin.
> 
> This vintage alligator kisslock bag, given to me by my mother-in-law. I’m guessing 40’s or 50’s. I really appreciate the craftsmanship. I definitely don’t have the panache to pull this off and have never carried it.
> 
> This Chloe Baylee, I use as a hand carry tote.  I adore the colors (called yummy cookie).  What I discovered was that I do like a slouchy bag, whereas I always thought that I prefer boxy structured bags(shrugs). Earlier, there was some discussion about Chloe bag weight..yup. The shoulder strap has a brass buckle and must add 5 lbs and it’s long (for cool girls 5’10” and taller) ..I don’t use it despite it being one of the cooler straps around.
> 
> Finally, my new (to me) Celine Belt bag.  I’ll post on this separately.
> 
> That rounds out my brown collection!



Nice! The Neverfull really is such a useful bag. I only like wearing LV canvas in small dosis (i.e., clutches  ) for some reason. But I have my mum’s mono NF and I have to admit it is so well designed, I am forever searching for a Neverfull which is not the Neverfull.
Beautiful new Belt, brown rules.

I don’t know about you all, but end of August, despite the weather being mild, the approach of school term always has me considering my Fall wardrobe and what new additions are needed (the correct answer is none, but I am very good at arguing). This year I am all for zooming on the brown color family, and reinforcing my closet with shades of saffron, rust and caramel. I love that nowadays, with the concept of seasons becoming increasingly irrelevant in the runways, you can buy Winter clothing in the Summer sales, and I am currently eyeing some knitwear and shoes at Acne Studios. Well, and a burnt orange blazer (I cannot help myself...  and I already got a blazer in dark camel in the local Maje sale, a bargain; someone please explain to me that in this time and age, the last thing I need is another blazer ).

So how is your Fall/Winter game looking for those of you in the Northern hemisphere (and for the rest, I am also interested!)?


----------



## momasaurus

Annabel Lee said:


> Vis a vis clutches, I’m not sure what the line of demarcation is between minaudieres and clutches except that minaudieres are especially tiny and fancy.
> 
> In pre-COVID times, I used clutches a lot. I agree they’re primarily an evening option, and I’d only fill it with the items I plan to use at whatever event it v. transferring whatever I’d usually carry.
> 
> I see them as a way to dress up an outfit. They make a dinner dress that much more elegant, but I used to have a big black envelope clutch I’d wear with jeans and heels for happy hour/less fancy restaurants.
> 
> Here are the ones I have:
> 
> First, I have these. The patterned ones are all from Anthropologie for when I want a funkier look. The black one is from Zappos, and I love that it has no visible hardware so I can do gold or silver jewelry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830515
> 
> 
> 
> The petite malle might be more of a minaudiere.
> 
> View attachment 4830516
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The floral one came with two straps, but I mostly use it as a clutch:
> 
> View attachment 4830517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my least favorite handbag. It's Lanvin, and I got a great deal on it. But 1) it doesn't hold its shape at ALL, 2) the sides are totally open, so I need to use pouches to avoid losing my pen/lipstick/etc and 3) it is huge and awkward to carry. But it's a super cool shape, and it's hard to find nice navy evening bags.
> 
> View attachment 4830518


These are very cool. But that Lanvin - with open sides????


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> I didn't take note of the audio book version. I may take another look at this! I looooooooove Tom Hanks' voice.


I just finished The Dutch House and loved it. I don't read a lot of fiction, so my choices have to be REALLY GOOD. Hanks has apparently narrated quite a few books. You can search by reader, when you find a voice you really like!


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> Had a moment so here it is. First Honey, Oxblood, sunflower and then nutmeg. They smell so good.
> 
> View attachment 4830620


Thanks so much! I do like that Oxblood with the contrast handles......Hm.....


----------



## momasaurus

doni said:


> Love this whole palette
> 
> So how is your Fall/Winter game looking for those of you in the Northern hemisphere (and for the rest, I am also interested!)?


I know a lot of people like looking ahead to each new season, but I love summer and hate to see it go. This is the time of year when I try to cram in wearing all the pretty summer things I didn't wear, and carrying the summer bags I didn't carry. I have a cute little wicker bag I haven't used all year - I have an excuse to carry it tonight! Will post pix.


----------



## 880

Sparkletastic said:


> The way I “justified” buying more expensive bags was to spend the most on the bags I’d use the most. That way the CPW goes down and I don’t feel guilty having spent money on them. Plus I get to enjoy my prettiest, best made bags everyday.
> But, now I don’t really need anything so I suspect additions won’t get a lot of wear. Limited wear means I just can’t justify $$$$.
> Lordt! That thing is scary looking!  We would eat cold cuts if that was my only choice in cooking implement.
> Good Luck!!!
> Yes, yes, a THOUSAND times yes!
> 
> I used to pride myself on throwing Martha Stewart level parties with all kinds of effort put into cooking. Now I think “what in the world was I smoking???” All that effort for nada. I’d just as soon sling some fruit loops in a bowl now.
> 
> When people in my house are hungry now, I want to jump out of a window. Mr. S and I had to come to a reckoning. Prior to Covid we were busy, traveling, working late, dining out, having fun, etc. So the cooking “demands” on me were doable. Now it’s multiple meals at home each day. Nuh uh. Nope. We both work. So we BOTH need to cook. It was either that or it was time to call the divorce attorney or undertaker.
> Beautiful!  I would love to have that in navy or burgundy. Swoon!
> I think you and I were doing a lot of our preloved buying at the same time and I agree. It’s exhausting. Plus the super fakes are just too good.  It’s easier to buy new - especially when I just don’t have to have anything. When I was building my collection and buying so many in a year (and unsure if I would keep them) I was more motivated to find deals.
> Absolutely. Jewelry is just more fun now. Plus I think the current bags are pretty uninspiring. Nothing is making my heart go pitter pat.
> What’s wrong with your YSL?


I LOVE everything about this post! hank you for writing it! Racing off to show DH and make restaurant reservations!

@essiedub, your brown collection looks so rich, lush and chocolatey! 

@Annabell Lee, I love all of your clutches especially the Lanvin! Just realized I don’t know how to pronounce or spell minaudiare ( and neither does spell check) but I love them too

@missie1, love your clutch collection esp the one in the middle back with the colors and swirls!

@cowgirlsboots, the way Id think of it is the cost of the volvo subsidizes your chanel bag fund (I think of bags like cars bc I live in NY and walk everywhere) I would estimate the cost of a new Volvo, deduct the cost of your great deal Volvo and add th remainder to the bag fund


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> aviation (a smoke blue-grey).


I will drink or buy anything by the name aviation! (And I’m somewhat alcohol intolerant and trying to buy bags that weigh less)

also, I am suffering as I read you got rid of two Jil sander cashmere. . . I almost couldn’t read the end of the sentence. DH and I love Jil Sander even when he was more sartorial and less fashion, JS kind of straddled that line in navy blue. Also, I always felt like she was shafted when she temporarily lost control over her eponymous brand name. . , I’m very thankful that I kept all RTW despite lots of minimalists saying, if you didn’t wear it in a year. . . Pls post what you get with your farfetch credit! Am already excited for you!


----------



## papertiger

doni said:


> Love this whole palette
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! The Neverfull really is such a useful bag. I only like wearing LV canvas in small dosis (i.e., clutches  ) for some reason. But I have my mum’s mono NF and I have to admit it is so well designed, I am forever searching for a Neverfull which is not the Neverfull.
> Beautiful new Belt, brown rules.
> 
> I don’t know about you all, but end of August, despite the weather being mild, the approach of school term always has me considering my Fall wardrobe and what new additions are needed (the correct answer is none, but I am very good at arguing). This year I am all for zooming on the brown color family, and reinforcing my closet with shades of saffron, rust and caramel. I love that nowadays, with the concept of seasons becoming increasingly irrelevant in the runways, you can buy Winter clothing in the Summer sales, and I am currently eyeing some knitwear and shoes at Acne Studios. Well, and a burnt orange blazer (I cannot help myself...  and I already got a blazer in dark camel in the local Maje sale, a bargain; someone please explain to me that in this time and age, the last thing I need is another blazer ).
> 
> So how is your Fall/Winter game looking for those of you in the Northern hemisphere (and for the rest, I am also interested!)?



Don't worry about it, a blazer will get plenty of wear.

I'm only sorry I got rid of 2 Jill Sanders cashmere blazers a while back, one in rust-orange and another in duck egg blue. Everything comes around again and now I'm looking for basically the same thing. Why did I ever listen to DH when it comes to clothes? He'd be happier if I got rid of everything except bandage dresses and pencil skirts  I want classic, I just don't want to pay _those_ prices.

I actually wished I'd bought the midnight blue/black tux from Hermes last year, it was expensive but worth it, I just couldn't be bothered to chase it (someone else had my size on hold) I would have had to have ordered it in. They say no pressure, but I'd just bought and returned a dress so....

Random thoughts:
I'm also looking at AW generally. Usually, the new season's RTW is already in stores by mid-August. Have you noticed production and delivery seems delayed everywhere (naturally enough)?
I have £300 credit at Farfetch burning a hole in my pocket.
Going into town tomorrow perhaps they'll be something.
My 'story' for AW season is military.
I can't see me needing anything before October anyway.
It pays to look smart on camera too


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> I will drink or buy anything by the name aviation! (And I’m somewhat alcohol intolerant and trying to buy bags that weigh less)



This is Gucci _Aviazione_ (aviation) blue:


----------



## keodi

FizzyWater said:


> Oh, I meant the modern pressure cookers that don't have valves and dials and make people (me!) nervous that the food will end up on the ceiling.  My WMF pressure cooker just has a lid.  Make sure there's enough liquid in the pot, twist the lid on, turn on the stove burner.  There's a certain amount of keeping an eye on it (it has a little color-coded pop-up indicator for low/med/high pressures) but it has like 5 different auto-release mechanisms so even if I abandoned it I'd just end up with a boiled-dry pot.
> 
> *The Instant Pot is even more so - set the timer and walk away.  Set the timer on another timer, walk away and come back in three hours to it having just finished a five minute run.*
> 
> I'm a late learner to cooking, so I still depend on recipes, and even more so for pressure cooking.  I'm finally getting a bit more adventurous.  But really 90% of the time I'm using it to cook the beans/lentils/whatever that I forgot to soak overnight for today's meal.


I love using my instant Pot to pressure cook, it's so easy! I've alway been afraid to use a traditional pressure cooker pot.


doni said:


> On the subject of budgets and beige.
> 
> I don’t have any beige proper bag. Cannot say that I need it. Thinking about it, I gravitate towards warmer brown shades. Maybe it is coloring like @whateve says. I admire those tall blond women clad in subtle shades of oatmeal, cream and sand. It doesn’t come naturally to me that kind f look, I guess because it doesn’t become me (I believe we tend to naturally gravitate towards the thing that suit us).
> 
> On budgets. Because I am changing careers I need to think this over too, in terms of my clothes/fashion budget... *For bags what it works for me is thinking in terms of one out one in. I have no wish to grow my stack (cannot bring myself to calling it collection). So if I have a wish for something, I think what to let go, and the cost is then at least partially compensated.*



I agree on beige bags, I admire them on others but it's just not for me..I would baby it and be afraid of ruining it. As for budgets especially bags, I generally use that too.


dcooney4 said:


> The only thing close to beige is actually more like tan. It rarely gets used. My daughter helped my dh pick it. She is a tall dirty blond and it would look great on her. I have the wrong coloring for it. I wish they had gotten it in black as the bag design is wonderful just the color doesn’t look good with my pale skin tone.
> 
> View attachment 4829225


Beautiful!


missie1 said:


> So here is family shot of my current good clutches.  I now realize that I need to retire my red YSL clutch and replace her.
> 
> View attachment 4829900


I love your diverse clutch family!


cowgirlsboots said:


> Confession time! My heart is still hammering like mad. I did it! I bought a New Lock bag tonight. There was an auction on ebay UK for the medium size and I think I got it at a reasonable price. (At least all bags on Vestiaire, Vinted and the ebay classifieds were significantly more expensive.) Up to the last minute I wasn´t sure whether to go for the medium or continue to look for the big one.
> These old advertisements were very helpful.
> 
> View attachment 4830600
> View attachment 4830601
> 
> 
> The big one looks massive- as if she could have out the dog inside... (but I´m sure the bag wouldn´t be happy to hold all the weight you could load into it...)
> Now to delete all my watchlists and wait for my purchase.


Congratulations! I'm very excited for you! I can't wait to see it.


dcooney4 said:


> Had a moment so here it is. First Honey, Oxblood, sunflower and then nutmeg. They smell so good.
> 
> View attachment 4830620


I love them!  


essiedub said:


> Oh it looks as if I’ve  walked into a clutch collection discussion! So I’ll just have to be a bit off topic.  It’s been quite a week here in Northern California. I need a break.  So in honor of my new Celine Belt, I decided to pull out my brown bags.  Oddly brown bags are just not shown much love, yet some of my favorites are brown! Who knew? So because I missed Brown week, here are my brown bags. I decided not to include the LV Monogram SLG’s (because they deserve their own photo anyway)
> 
> View attachment 4830904
> 
> 
> The Neverfull...j’adore! So easy, so functional. I’d use it everyday (and did for many months). I am 100% a tote person.
> 
> The Speedy...this was my first real designer bag from when I got my first job. Sentimental and I do use it for overnight getaway trips.  It holds more than you’d expect
> 
> The Chanel EW flap..golly for evenings out, I reach for this so frequently..spacious yet sleek and neutral. The woven threads give it interest. The interior is brown lambskin.
> 
> This vintage alligator kisslock bag, given to me by my mother-in-law. I’m guessing 40’s or 50’s. I really appreciate the craftsmanship. I definitely don’t have the panache to pull this off and have never carried it.
> 
> This Chloe Baylee, I use as a hand carry tote.  I adore the colors (called yummy cookie).  What I discovered was that I do like a slouchy bag, whereas I always thought that I prefer boxy structured bags(shrugs). Earlier, there was some discussion about Chloe bag weight..yup. The shoulder strap has a brass buckle and must add 5 lbs and it’s long (for cool girls 5’10” and taller) ..I don’t use it despite it being one of the cooler straps around.
> 
> Finally, my new (to me) Celine Belt bag.  I’ll post on this separately.
> 
> That rounds out my brown collection!


Beautiful brown collection!  I'm curious about the celine I'd love to hear your thoughts on the bag, so I can't wait for your post!


----------



## keodi

papertiger said:


> This is Gucci _Aviazione_ (aviation) blue:
> 
> View attachment 4831220


----------



## Cookiefiend

essiedub said:


> Oh it looks as if I’ve  walked into a clutch collection discussion! So I’ll just have to be a bit off topic.  It’s been quite a week here in Northern California. I need a break.  So in honor of my new Celine Belt, I decided to pull out my brown bags.  Oddly brown bags are just not shown much love, yet some of my favorites are brown! Who knew? So because I missed Brown week, here are my brown bags. I decided not to include the LV Monogram SLG’s (because they deserve their own photo anyway)
> 
> View attachment 4830904
> 
> 
> The Neverfull...j’adore! So easy, so functional. I’d use it everyday (and did for many months). I am 100% a tote person.
> 
> The Speedy...this was my first real designer bag from when I got my first job. Sentimental and I do use it for overnight getaway trips.  It holds more than you’d expect
> 
> The Chanel EW flap..golly for evenings out, I reach for this so frequently..spacious yet sleek and neutral. The woven threads give it interest. The interior is brown lambskin.
> 
> This vintage alligator kisslock bag, given to me by my mother-in-law. I’m guessing 40’s or 50’s. I really appreciate the craftsmanship. I definitely don’t have the panache to pull this off and have never carried it.
> 
> This Chloe Baylee, I use as a hand carry tote.  I adore the colors (called yummy cookie).  What I discovered was that I do like a slouchy bag, whereas I always thought that I prefer boxy structured bags(shrugs). Earlier, there was some discussion about Chloe bag weight..yup. The shoulder strap has a brass buckle and must add 5 lbs and it’s long (for cool girls 5’10” and taller) ..I don’t use it despite it being one of the cooler straps around.
> 
> Finally, my new (to me) Celine Belt bag.  I’ll post on this separately.
> 
> That rounds out my brown collection!


Brown does seem to always be a not so loved color, but I do like it and do wear it. Frankly - I l o v e the vintage alligator bag - it’s beautiful!


essiedub said:


> Here is the Celine Belt in the mini size. Celine calls it Supersoft calfskin and it reminds me of H Tadelakt. It has a softer velvety hand and glows. This will be great for my autumn wardrobe (kidding...I’ll be sporting the same all-season clothes)..but hey I have a pretty healthy pretend lifestyle.   I decided I needed to change out the SLG’s to lighter colors so I can find them in the brown interior!
> 
> View attachment 4830985
> 
> The H wallet is tadelakt. Pink piccolo holds my pens/pencils (no fountain pen this time) My calendar and notebook in their respective agenda covers, both housed in the orange Bridge card holder. The atomizer really is too heavy to carry around. Finally my key holder and makeup bag.  In case you wonder..it was that H Rainbow thread that started me on this madcap SLG craze. You’ve been warned..Don’t go there!


Lovely bag and SLGs - and I am taking your warning about the H thread... sounds VERY dangerous! 
(bright SLGs are so fun! No boring black ones for me!)


papertiger said:


> This is Gucci _Aviazione_ (aviation) blue:
> 
> View attachment 4831220


I really love this Gucci - you have several in this style? I’ve looked at them in vintage - some have a gorgeous leather lining. ❤️


----------



## Sparkletastic

essiedub said:


> Oh it looks as if I’ve  walked into a clutch collection discussion! So I’ll just have to be a bit off topic.  It’s been quite a week here in Northern California. I need a break.  So in honor of my new Celine Belt, I decided to pull out my brown bags.  Oddly brown bags are just not shown much love, yet some of my favorites are brown! Who knew? So because I missed Brown week, here are my brown bags. I decided not to include the LV Monogram SLG’s (because they deserve their own photo anyway)
> 
> View attachment 4830904
> 
> 
> The Neverfull...j’adore! So easy, so functional. I’d use it everyday (and did for many months). I am 100% a tote person.
> 
> The Speedy...this was my first real designer bag from when I got my first job. Sentimental and I do use it for overnight getaway trips.  It holds more than you’d expect
> 
> The Chanel EW flap..golly for evenings out, I reach for this so frequently..spacious yet sleek and neutral. The woven threads give it interest. The interior is brown lambskin.
> 
> This vintage alligator kisslock bag, given to me by my mother-in-law. I’m guessing 40’s or 50’s. I really appreciate the craftsmanship. I definitely don’t have the panache to pull this off and have never carried it.
> 
> This Chloe Baylee, I use as a hand carry tote.  I adore the colors (called yummy cookie).  What I discovered was that I do like a slouchy bag, whereas I always thought that I prefer boxy structured bags(shrugs). Earlier, there was some discussion about Chloe bag weight..yup. The shoulder strap has a brass buckle and must add 5 lbs and it’s long (for cool girls 5’10” and taller) ..I don’t use it despite it being one of the cooler straps around.
> 
> Finally, my new (to me) Celine Belt bag.  I’ll post on this separately.
> 
> That rounds out my brown collection!


Beautiful browns!  I’m looking for a multi shaded brown bag and would love to have something like your C flap!


doni said:


> Love this whole palette
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! The Neverfull really is such a useful bag. I only like wearing LV canvas in small dosis (i.e., clutches  ) for some reason. But I have my mum’s mono NF and I have to admit it is so well designed, I am forever searching for a Neverfull which is not the Neverfull.
> Beautiful new Belt, brown rules.
> 
> I don’t know about you all, but end of August, despite the weather being mild, the approach of school term always has me considering my Fall wardrobe and what new additions are needed (the correct answer is none, but I am very good at arguing). This year I am all for zooming on the brown color family, and reinforcing my closet with shades of saffron, rust and caramel. I love that nowadays, with the concept of seasons becoming increasingly irrelevant in the runways, you can buy Winter clothing in the Summer sales, and I am currently eyeing some knitwear and shoes at Acne Studios. Well, and a burnt orange blazer (I cannot help myself...  and I already got a blazer in dark camel in the local Maje sale, a bargain; someone please explain to me that in this time and age, the last thing I need is another blazer ).
> 
> So how is your Fall/Winter game looking for those of you in the Northern hemisphere (and for the rest, I am also interested!)?


I typically don’t like anything earth toned - mustard, mossy greens, pumpkin, brown, greige, ivory, etc. Visually they really don’t appeal to me at all.  And, I don’t think they look good on me as I’m a walking earth tone - brown hair, brown skin, greenish hazel eyes... so adding a brown dress or hunter green blouse makes me feel like a wood nymph or a rejected hobbit from Lord of the Rings.   I literally disappear in earth tones.

That being said, I‘m tip toeing out of my comfort zone. I want to wear more navy so, I decided to buy a very limited amount of brown accessories.  First was the brown Louboutin boots I bought last year. Now I “need” a bag to coordinate with them (similar to essiedub’s gorgeous C Flap). It’s made me consider a canvas LV for the first time because I don’t want a brown bag in one brown shade. It has to do the work of coordinating with any brown shoe I buy going forward.

The biggest upside of this change for me is that I will likely wear more of my yellow gold jewelry. I have a ton of it and it’s calling to me again! The brightness of the yellow gold will also help keep me from feeling navy / brown / and perhaps cream additions to my wardrobe will still have life and energy on me.


880 said:


> I will drink or buy anything by the name aviation! (And I’m somewhat alcohol intolerant and trying to buy bags that weigh less)
> 
> also, I am suffering as I read you got rid of two Jil sander cashmere. . . I almost couldn’t read the end of the sentence. DH and I love Jil Sander even when he was more sartorial and less fashion, JS kind of straddled that line in navy blue. Also, I always felt like she was shafted when she temporarily lost control over her eponymous brand name. . , I’m very thankful that I kept all RTW despite lots of minimalists saying, if you didn’t wear it in a year. . . Pls post what you get with your farfetch credit! Am already excited for you!


Oooooh! Aviation martinis are my favorite!!!


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> This is Gucci _Aviazione_ (aviation) blue:
> 
> View attachment 4831220


This is one of my favorite colors! This bag is gorgeous! Thank you for sharing it! Hugs


----------



## Sparkletastic

Oh and good news! I got my money back for the Disgusting Dior!


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Brown does seem to always be a not so loved color, but I do like it and do wear it. Frankly - I l o v e the vintage alligator bag - it’s beautiful!
> 
> Lovely bag and SLGs - and I am taking your warning about the H thread... sounds VERY dangerous!
> (bright SLGs are so fun! No boring black ones for me!)
> 
> I really love this Gucci - you have several in this style? I’ve looked at them in vintage - some have a gorgeous leather lining. ❤



I have 3: 2 x Large and 1 Med.

I mostly use the large

I bought mine new and sadly have no vintage of this style. My mother would have thought these really old-fashioned (which is partly why I like them).

Vintage all have leather interiors. Many of the black have bright red which looks gorgeous.

There are 1940s (from 1947) 1950s, 1960s introduced the 10" rounder shape, 1980s, 1990s introduced the small size and the shoulder strap and '10s reintroduced the larger size in 2011 (36cm)  versions.

Newer version, most AW have suede (from 2011) SS have linen apart from _some_ 'Handmades' croc and ostrich which were leather whichever season. There are also meds with lucite handles.


----------



## 880

@Sparkletastic, although alcohol intolerant, I love mixing drinks for friends and I love the aviation! And the corpsereviver II (I add a bit of fresh ginger juice; prices ginger, squeeze in paper towel, reserve dregs for stir fry); and the written word (green chartreuse). I use brokers gin and save monkey 47 for people who want to drink it more unadorned. So glad you got the money back for the Dior!

@essiedub, the vintage alligator just demands to be worn! 

@papertiger, my mother also asks why I like these old lady styles. She’s like, “they’re so stodgy and old lady” and I’m like “they’re classic, not conservative


----------



## missie1

ElainePG said:


> Beautiful! What's the one on the far left with the stripes on the top?


Thanks Elaine it’s a strathberry.  I was in Saks last year and saw it.  It can be carried as clutch or crossbody


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> Here is the Celine Belt in the mini size. Celine calls it Supersoft calfskin and it reminds me of H Tadelakt. It has a softer velvety hand and glows. This will be great for my autumn wardrobe (kidding...I’ll be sporting the same all-season clothes)..but hey I have a pretty healthy pretend lifestyle.   I decided I needed to change out the SLG’s to lighter colors so I can find them in the brown interior!
> 
> View attachment 4830985
> 
> The H wallet is tadelakt. Pink piccolo holds my pens/pencils (no fountain pen this time) My calendar and notebook in their respective agenda covers, both housed in the orange Bridge card holder. The atomizer really is too heavy to carry around. Finally my key holder and makeup bag.  In case you wonder..it was that H Rainbow thread that started me on this madcap SLG craze. You’ve been warned..Don’t go there!


Great discussion on leather and fabulous bag spill pic - so pretty!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Annabel Lee said:


> You named exactly the reasons I keep it! If I can just drive to an venue, walk in and set it down at my dinner table, I don't mind it at all. But I've made the mistake of trying to hold onto it all night at more mingling-centric events, where it is always a pain.
> 
> 
> 
> I am blown away by your repairs. Your before and afters are always amazing, and of course this is no exception.
> 
> 
> Ohh, it's beautiful! I hope it's exactly what you wanted.
> 
> 
> This picture just makes me so happy. These are all such great bags, and I can totally see how you'd use them in different situations.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! Hopefully we'll all be using our evening bags again before long!


Thank-you on both topics! Bag TLC is something I enjoy... down the line " no risk no fun".  I'm very nervous about the new purchase. Will it be the right size? Will it be in a good state? (Especially after we saw the yucky Miss Dior that had looked nice in the sales photos...) And will the lock feature work for me?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> You should wear your croc, it looks glorious, and very 'in' atm


I totally second this! The croc bag is stunning!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

@880 I wished I could think like this....  Well, I couldn't - or wouldn't consider- buy a brand new Volvo or a fully restored A rated 245... therefore my Chanel fund is nonexistant. My Mum raised me to be frugal while my Dad would throw money around for fun. There'll always be two souls in my chest making sure to play the guilt game...


----------



## doni

Sparkletastic said:


> Beautiful browns!  I’m looking for a multi shaded brown bag and would love to have something like your C flap!
> I typically don’t like anything earth toned - mustard, mossy greens, pumpkin, brown, greige, ivory, etc. Visually they really don’t appeal to me at all.  And, I don’t think they look good on me as I’m a walking earth tone - brown hair, brown skin, greenish hazel eyes... so adding a brown dress or hunter green blouse makes me feel like a wood nymph or a rejected hobbit from Lord of the Rings.   I literally disappear in earth tones.
> 
> That being said, I‘m tip toeing out of my comfort zone. I want to wear more navy so, I decided to buy a very limited amount of brown accessories.  First was the brown Louboutin boots I bought last year. Now I “need” a bag to coordinate with them (similar to essiedub’s gorgeous C Flap). It’s made me consider a canvas LV for the first time because I don’t want a brown bag in one brown shade. It has to do the work of coordinating with any brown shoe I buy going forward.
> 
> The biggest upside of this change for me is that I will likely wear more of my yellow gold jewelry. I have a ton of it and it’s calling to me again! The brightness of the yellow gold will also help keep me from feeling new / brown / and perhaps cream additions to my wardrobe will still have life and energy on me.
> Oooooh! Aviation martinis are my favorite!!!



With that coloring, brown should be your friend! But not the brown of military camouflage or mole, or hunter green, definitely not greige. No dull grayish browns (which should rule out LV mono but that goes with everything). I think for us brunettes, we need to go to the warm browns, with a big touch of rust, oxide, saffron, toasted almonds, burnt caramel, hot chocolate. Red and coral undertones. I am just looking at this book cover and it is just this range.






Come to think of it, Jhumpa Lahiri tends to wear brown. I love Lahiri, and she is so gorgeous.





Anyway, I disgress. @880 , you made a good case against selling my BV Pouch. I was just about convinced. However my friend came home today, we went over my stuff and she said, now is the moment, just let it go. And it is just not versatile or confortable...

In any event, I am letting go a few bags this Fall. For some reason I am craving something like a Chanel vintage backpack (perhaps a Kelly Ado?). Last time I wore a backpack must have been 1994, so no idea where this thought is coming from   Must be the being a student again...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

@Sparkletastic for a black bag with a chain strap and gold hardware you could have a look at Aigner Munich. They have some great bags I'd have gone for would they be available with silver hardware. Their quality is really nice and the prices mostly are on the friendlier side.


----------



## papertiger

doni said:


> With that coloring, brown should be your friend! But not the brown of military camouflage or mole, or hunter green, definitely not greige. No dull grayish browns (which should rule out LV mono but that goes with everything). I think for us brunettes, we need to go to the warm browns, with a big touch of rust, oxide, saffron, toasted almonds, burnt caramel, hot chocolate. Red and coral undertones. I am just looking at this book cover and it is just this range.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831397
> 
> 
> 
> Come to think of it, Jhumpa Lahiri tends to wear brown. I love Lahiri, and she is so gorgeous.
> 
> View attachment 4831398
> View attachment 4831399
> 
> 
> Anyway, I disgress. @880 , you made a good case against selling my BV Pouch. I was just about convinced. However my friend came home today, we went over my stuff and she said, now is the moment, just let it go. And it is just not versatile or confortable...
> 
> In any event, I am letting go a few bags this Fall. For some reason I am craving something like a Chanel vintage backpack (perhaps a Kelly Ado?). Last time I wore a backpack must have been 1994, so no idea where this thought is coming from   Must be the being a student again...




Like this? I think they were '94. My mother gave me this around 1999 when logos and black/gold were sooooo out (and then they came back of course)


----------



## Annabel Lee

dcooney4 said:


> Gorgeous selection!


Thank you!



essiedub said:


> Oh it looks as if I’ve  walked into a clutch collection discussion! So I’ll just have to be a bit off topic.  It’s been quite a week here in Northern California. I need a break.  So in honor of my new Celine Belt, I decided to pull out my brown bags.  Oddly brown bags are just not shown much love, yet some of my favorites are brown! Who knew? So because I missed Brown week, here are my brown bags. I decided not to include the LV Monogram SLG’s (because they deserve their own photo anyway)
> 
> View attachment 4830904
> 
> 
> The Neverfull...j’adore! So easy, so functional. I’d use it everyday (and did for many months). I am 100% a tote person.
> 
> The Speedy...this was my first real designer bag from when I got my first job. Sentimental and I do use it for overnight getaway trips.  It holds more than you’d expect
> 
> The Chanel EW flap..golly for evenings out, I reach for this so frequently..spacious yet sleek and neutral. The woven threads give it interest. The interior is brown lambskin.
> 
> This vintage alligator kisslock bag, given to me by my mother-in-law. I’m guessing 40’s or 50’s. I really appreciate the craftsmanship. I definitely don’t have the panache to pull this off and have never carried it.
> 
> This Chloe Baylee, I use as a hand carry tote.  I adore the colors (called yummy cookie).  What I discovered was that I do like a slouchy bag, whereas I always thought that I prefer boxy structured bags(shrugs). Earlier, there was some discussion about Chloe bag weight..yup. The shoulder strap has a brass buckle and must add 5 lbs and it’s long (for cool girls 5’10” and taller) ..I don’t use it despite it being one of the cooler straps around.
> 
> Finally, my new (to me) Celine Belt bag.  I’ll post on this separately.
> 
> That rounds out my brown collection!





essiedub said:


> Here is the Celine Belt in the mini size. Celine calls it Supersoft calfskin and it reminds me of H Tadelakt. It has a softer velvety hand and glows. This will be great for my autumn wardrobe (kidding...I’ll be sporting the same all-season clothes)..but hey I have a pretty healthy pretend lifestyle.   I decided I needed to change out the SLG’s to lighter colors so I can find them in the brown interior!
> 
> View attachment 4830985
> 
> The H wallet is tadelakt. Pink piccolo holds my pens/pencils (no fountain pen this time) My calendar and notebook in their respective agenda covers, both housed in the orange Bridge card holder. The atomizer really is too heavy to carry around. Finally my key holder and makeup bag.  In case you wonder..it was that H Rainbow thread that started me on this madcap SLG craze. You’ve been warned..Don’t go there!


Oh my goodness, these are lovely! You have a terrific collection of browns. I always think the Neverfull is nicest in DE, and I love seeing Speedys with a story. That Chloe is TDF for as well--I don't think I've seen that color!

And the belt bag really rounds out your browns collection beautifully. I think that was such a great choice, and I absolutely love it in that color. 



momasaurus said:


> These are very cool. But that Lanvin - with open sides????



I don't think I explained it well! The sides of the bag itself aren't open, but it basically has an open top. There is a clasp that holds the bag together but doesn't close it up across the top. 

... I am not sure that was any clearer  



momasaurus said:


> I know a lot of people like looking ahead to each new season, but I love summer and hate to see it go. This is the time of year when I try to cram in wearing all the pretty summer things I didn't wear, and carrying the summer bags I didn't carry. I have a cute little wicker bag I haven't used all year - I have an excuse to carry it tonight! Will post pix.



I love wicker bags, and they are really having a moment right now! I love getting to see all the different styles, and I'm glad you're getting to squeeze in another wear for yours. 




880 said:


> I LOVE everything about this post! hank you for writing it! Racing off to show DH and make restaurant reservations!
> 
> @essiedub, your brown collection looks so rich, lush and chocolatey!
> 
> @Annabell Lee, I love all of your clutches especially the Lanvin! Just realized I don’t know how to pronounce or spell minaudiare ( and neither does spell check) but I love them too
> 
> @missie1, love your clutch collection esp the one in the middle back with the colors and swirls!
> 
> @cowgirlsboots, the way Id think of it is the cost of the volvo subsidizes your chanel bag fund (I think of bags like cars bc I live in NY and walk everywhere) I would estimate the cost of a new Volvo, deduct the cost of your great deal Volvo and add th remainder to the bag fund



Thank you!




papertiger said:


> This is Gucci _Aviazione_ (aviation) blue:
> 
> View attachment 4831220


Gorgeous. I love that style and that color.



Sparkletastic said:


> Oh and good news! I got my money back for the Disgusting Dior!


Yay! That is good news. That poor bag. I wonder what will happen to it now ...



cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you on both topics! Bag TLC is something I enjoy... down the line " no risk no fun".  I'm very nervous about the new purchase. Will it be the right size? Will it be in a good state? (Especially after we saw the yucky Miss Dior that had looked nice in the sales photos...) And will the lock feature work for me?


Fingers crossed on all counts! I'm excited for you and hoping for the best!


----------



## Sparkletastic

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you on both topics! Bag TLC is something I enjoy... down the line " no risk no fun".  I'm very nervous about the new purchase. Will it be the right size? Will it be in a good state? (Especially after we saw the yucky Miss Dior that had looked nice in the sales photos...) And will the lock feature work for me?


Let’s let my bag experience take all the bad bag karma!!  Yours will be great!


cowgirlsboots said:


> @880 I wished I could think like this....  Well, I couldn't - or wouldn't consider- buy a brand new Volvo or a fully restored A rated 245... therefore my Chanel fund is nonexistant. My Mum raised me to be frugal while my Dad would throw money around for fun. There'll always be two souls in my chest making sure to play the guilt game...


I understand the parents’ voices in the head. Mine were super frugal entrepreneurs who worked hard to build something. I’m grateful for that philosophical approach in my upbringing and I wouldn’t be where I am now without it. But, I’ve had to learn to loosen the purse strings and enjoy. After all I can’t take it with me.   So, I’m super frugal in some areas and relaxed in others.


doni said:


> With that coloring, brown should be your friend! But not the brown of military camouflage or mole, or hunter green, definitely not greige. No dull grayish browns (which should rule out LV mono but that goes with everything). I think for us brunettes, we need to go to the warm browns, with a big touch of rust, oxide, saffron, toasted almonds, burnt caramel, hot chocolate. Red and coral undertones. I am just looking at this book cover and it is just this range.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831397
> 
> 
> 
> Come to think of it, Jhumpa Lahiri tends to wear brown. I love Lahiri, and she is so gorgeous.
> 
> View attachment 4831398
> View attachment 4831399
> 
> 
> Anyway, I disgress. @880 , you made a good case against selling my BV Pouch. I was just about convinced. However my friend came home today, we went over my stuff and she said, now is the moment, just let it go. And it is just not versatile or confortable...
> 
> In any event, I am letting go a few bags this Fall. For some reason I am craving something like a Chanel vintage backpack (perhaps a Kelly Ado?). Last time I wore a backpack must have been 1994, so no idea where this thought is coming from   Must be the being a student again...


I may be brave and try on something earth toned in clothing but, I’m not convinced. I think cream would look good. Navy definitely does. Anything else.  I dunno.


Annabel Lee said:


> Yay! That is good news. That poor bag. I wonder what will happen to it now ...


I hope they trash the bag. But, I’m sure they’ll relist with the same misleading photos. The one point in their favor is they did instantly refund when they received the bag.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I love that you are able to repair these things.


I was thinking the same thing. So impressive, @cowgirlsboots . There was one bag you showed earlier in the week (sorry, I can't remember the brand) where you said you were going to fix its "sagging bottom." Hmmm: do you suppose you could do that for MY sagging bottom???


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> Confession time! My heart is still hammering like mad. I did it! I bought a New Lock bag tonight. There was an auction on ebay UK for the medium size and I think I got it at a reasonable price. (At least all bags on Vestiaire, Vinted and the ebay classifieds were significantly more expensive.) Up to the last minute I wasn´t sure whether to go for the medium or continue to look for the big one.
> These old advertisements were very helpful.
> 
> View attachment 4830600
> View attachment 4830601
> 
> 
> The big one looks massive- as if she could have out the dog inside... (but I´m sure the bag wouldn´t be happy to hold all the weight you could load into it...)
> Now to delete all my watchlists and wait for my purchase.


How exciting! Can't wait to see the pictures when it arrives.

P.S. Maybe the cat will fit inside???


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Had a moment so here it is. First Honey, Oxblood, sunflower and then nutmeg. They smell so good.
> 
> View attachment 4830620


Thank you for the family photo. I can practically smell the leather from here. 
They are all stunning, but the Sunflower is making my heart go pit-a-pat.


----------



## ElainePG

essiedub said:


> Oh it looks as if I’ve  walked into a clutch collection discussion! So I’ll just have to be a bit off topic.  It’s been quite a week here in Northern California. I need a break.  So in honor of my new Celine Belt, I decided to pull out my brown bags.  Oddly brown bags are just not shown much love, yet some of my favorites are brown! Who knew? So because I missed Brown week, here are my brown bags. I decided not to include the LV Monogram SLG’s (because they deserve their own photo anyway)
> 
> View attachment 4830904
> 
> 
> The Neverfull...j’adore! So easy, so functional. I’d use it everyday (and did for many months). I am 100% a tote person.
> 
> The Speedy...this was my first real designer bag from when I got my first job. Sentimental and I do use it for overnight getaway trips.  It holds more than you’d expect
> 
> The Chanel EW flap..golly for evenings out, I reach for this so frequently..spacious yet sleek and neutral. The woven threads give it interest. The interior is brown lambskin.
> 
> This vintage alligator kisslock bag, given to me by my mother-in-law. I’m guessing 40’s or 50’s. I really appreciate the craftsmanship. I definitely don’t have the panache to pull this off and have never carried it.
> 
> This Chloe Baylee, I use as a hand carry tote.  I adore the colors (called yummy cookie).  What I discovered was that I do like a slouchy bag, whereas I always thought that I prefer boxy structured bags(shrugs). Earlier, there was some discussion about Chloe bag weight..yup. The shoulder strap has a brass buckle and must add 5 lbs and it’s long (for cool girls 5’10” and taller) ..I don’t use it despite it being one of the cooler straps around.
> 
> Finally, my new (to me) Celine Belt bag.  I’ll post on this separately.
> 
> That rounds out my brown collection!


Good to hear from you, @essiedub . Yes, it's been quite a week in California! We're still seeing the aftereffects. We didn't have to evacuate, but friends only 20 miles away were under an evacuation warning, and a bit further away they did a full-out evacuation (though they were allowed back yesterday). The air is still pretty bad. Ugh.   

Anyway. Back to happy subjects. Like your gorgeous brown collection. I don't think I've ever seen a family photo of them before… love the variety of shapes and styles. A brown for every purpose! 

The Chanel flap: is it leather, or is it a tweed fabric? I believe @missie1 was thinking about getting a tweed Chanel a while ago. Do I have that correct? And that got me interested. I had planned to check it out when Mr. PG and I made our annual opera-museum-shopping trip to San Francisco this fall. (We've cancelled that trip, of course. Maybe next year. Something to look forward to!)


----------



## ElainePG

essiedub said:


> The H wallet is tadelakt. Pink piccolo holds my pens/pencils (no fountain pen this time) My calendar and notebook in their respective agenda covers, both housed in the orange Bridge card holder. The atomizer really is too heavy to carry around. Finally my key holder and makeup bag.  In case you wonder..it was that H Rainbow thread that started me on this madcap SLG craze. You’ve been warned..Don’t go there!


I hadn't stumbled upon the H Rainbow thread. I may wander over there… though I appreciate the warning.  But I've been on a bit of an SLG craze myself. Since I'm not going out much (A little.) (Hardly at all.) (Only to medical appointments.) I really have no need to switch handbags. But SLGs are fun, not horribly expensive, and can be swapped out to make the inside of my handbag interesting.

I haven't fallen down the rabbit hole of Hermès SLGs, though. Yet. 

ETA: Can't find that H Rainbow thread. Can you post the link, if you have time?


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> I just finished The Dutch House and loved it. I don't read a lot of fiction, so my choices have to be REALLY GOOD. Hanks has apparently narrated quite a few books. You can search by reader, when you find a voice you really like!


I love his voice, so I'll definitely do that. My next book (already in my library) is Memoirs of a Geisha. Of course, I read it years ago, when it first came out, but I thought it would be a nice audible book. Can't remember who narrates it. I do like that Audible lets you listen to the narrator for a few minutes before committing to the book. If a book is badly narrated, it makes me want to jump out of my skin!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> The biggest upside of this change for me is that I will likely wear more of my yellow gold jewelry. I have a ton of it and it’s calling to me again! The brightness of the yellow gold will also help keep me from feeling navy / brown / and perhaps cream additions to my wardrobe will still have life and energy on me.
> Oooooh! Aviation martinis are my favorite!!!


I think with your coloring, as long as you limit the browns to accessories (boots, handbag), and you wear the navy closer to your face (like in a dress, a blouse, or a sweater), and then you ties it all together with your yellow gold jewelry, it could be a smashing look on you.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> Oh and good news! I got my money back for the Disgusting Dior!


So glad it didn't turn into a big fight.


----------



## 880

@essiedub, is bittersweet brown color your version of a warm black? Or do you have another equally gorgeous, curated selection of black bags? (am nosey about other people’s color choices and collection habits)

@ElainePG, love Hermes, but SLGs can be heavy

does anyone else have the urge to modify an existing bag, for example, clip the back straps of a gucci queen margaret backpack (the one that has a nifty bamboo tophandle. And wear it like a top handled bag. Kind of an elongated NS HAC type gucci bag? Is this a very bad idea?

basically I got the idea bc I logged onto fashionphile, filled my cart with ten items then deleted 1. The items that are only good for my imaginary life; 2. The items that I love but would not leave the closet; and, the items that are either too expensive for what they are or too similar to stuff I have Rehomed. . . Thereby leaving no items.


----------



## dcooney4

doni said:


> Love this whole palette
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! The Neverfull really is such a useful bag. I only like wearing LV canvas in small dosis (i.e., clutches  ) for some reason. But I have my mum’s mono NF and I have to admit it is so well designed, I am forever searching for a Neverfull which is not the Neverfull.
> Beautiful new Belt, brown rules.
> 
> I don’t know about you all, but end of August, despite the weather being mild, the approach of school term always has me considering my Fall wardrobe and what new additions are needed (the correct answer is none, but I am very good at arguing). This year I am all for zooming on the brown color family, and reinforcing my closet with shades of saffron, rust and caramel. I love that nowadays, with the concept of seasons becoming increasingly irrelevant in the runways, you can buy Winter clothing in the Summer sales, and I am currently eyeing some knitwear and shoes at Acne Studios. Well, and a burnt orange blazer (I cannot help myself...  and I already got a blazer in dark camel in the local Maje sale, a bargain; someone please explain to me that in this time and age, the last thing I need is another blazer ).
> 
> So how is your Fall/Winter game looking for those of you in the Northern hemisphere (and for the rest, I am also interested!)?


I just ordered to pairs of long pants and a long sleeve top. Just some basics.


----------



## dcooney4

keodi said:


> I love using my instant Pot to pressure cook, it's so easy! I've alway been afraid to use a traditional pressure cooker pot.
> 
> 
> I agree on beige bags, I admire them on others but it's just not for me..I would baby it and be afraid of ruining it. As for budgets especially bags, I generally use that too.
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> I love your diverse clutch family!
> 
> Congratulations! I'm very excited for you! I can't wait to see it.
> 
> I love them!
> 
> Beautiful brown collection!  I'm curious about the celine I'd love to hear your thoughts on the bag, so I can't wait for your post!


Thanks!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Oh and good news! I got my money back for the Disgusting Dior!


Wow that was fast. I am delighted for you. That thing was nasty.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> I was thinking the same thing. So impressive, @cowgirlsboots . There was one bag you showed earlier in the week (sorry, I can't remember the brand) where you said yoboard unto the very thin cardboard inside that had collapsed due to flat storage.  were going to fix its "sagging bottom." Hmmm: do you suppose you could do that for MY sagging bottom???



Haha! I should try to do this on mine! The bag was the red abro interpretation of a Classic Flap. I openened the lining and glued a sturdy piece of cardboard onto the very thin cardboard inside that had collapsed due to flat storage. The result is ok, but not perfect. The outer leather is sewn onto the thin original cardboard and I couldn´t get in between without risking to destroy the whole construction. The bag is far more stable now, but there still is some bubbling. Well, it´s a cheap bag and hopefully will sell at some point. I listed it with very clear photos.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

This afternoon while hand hemming my latest dress project- there are meters and meters of hem to a 50ies dress...- I was watching several handbag unboxings and it dawned on me that what fascinates me so much about brand new handbags from the boutique is not the bag itself. It´s the paper bag, the box, the ribbons, the tissue paper, the paperwork....  Many a bag I saw being unboxed today I did not even like. The packaging was adorable every time! So far I´ve yet to have my first unboxing experience. My bags are all preloved and most sellers don´t bother with nice packaging. But I´m not sure whether I´ll ever get there unless somebody one day sells a Galliano for Dior bag from my wishlist that comes with all its original wrappings....


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Wow that was fast. I am delighted for you. That thing was nasty.


May I ask was it a professional seller? Somebody we might have to keep away from? 
When you mentioned the sales pics were great it reminded me very much of a dolls pram I bought years ago from some antique seller on ebay. It looked sparkling brand new. When it came it still did, but only in the places they had needed to clean/polish for the photos. The rest was a total dirty, sticky, disgusting mess.


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> I think with your coloring, as long as you limit the browns to accessories (boots, handbag), and you wear the navy closer to your face (like in a dress, a blouse, or a sweater), and then you ties it all together with your yellow gold jewelry, it could be a smashing look on you.


Yes! That’s the approach I was planning to take hoping that it works. I also think I can branch out and use brown accessories with cream / winter white vs always choosing pure white.

It’s time to mix things up. 


dcooney4 said:


> Wow that was fast. I am delighted for you. That thing was nasty.


I was really surprised how quickly I got the refund. I mailed it back on Monday and got the refund today. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> May I ask was it a professional seller? Somebody we might have to keep away from?
> When you mentioned the sales pics were great it reminded me very much of a dolls pram I bought years ago from some antique seller on ebay. It looked sparkling brand new. When it came it still did, but only in the places they had needed to clean/polish for the photos. The rest was a total dirty, sticky, disgusting mess.


This was from an eBay seller in the Ukraine. Only 70 ratings so I doubt they are a professional seller. Though they may have not done much in the US (?)


----------



## Sparkletastic

Warning: Rant ahead. I sold 3 items in August through eBay, Poshmark and Tradesy. No site is great for sellers but, I *really* despise Tradesy.

I shipped the item on Aug 9. Yet, they say I won’t receive the funds til Sept. 11. And, when sellers get cash proceeds (vs spending the money on the site) they charge 2.9% on top of the sales commission. 

And, inevitably, I will have to call to shake the money loose after 9/11. More than a couple times they’ve “missed” the estimated funds available date and I‘ve had to keep calling to get the funds released.

In contrast, eBay gives you the money immediately. So, what justification can Tradesy have for holding the $$ for a month or more?Especially for established sellers?

To make matters worse, they don’t know the product. One buyer bought my bag, wore it because it came bag dirty, then sent it back for a refund claiming it was fake. Tradesy sided with the buyer. This was a bag I’d bought in the boutique. But Tradesy’s “authenticators” wouldn’t know a real bag from a frozen bagel.

I hate dealing with Tradesy so much that I list items 10-20% higher than I do on other sites due to the hassle factor 

Thanks for letting me rant. This is reason number 728,615,009 that I’m so happy I have no more bags to sell. Now I’m down to a couple of pair of shoes and a few pieces of jewelry. (I hate selling so much I’m trying to restyle the jewelry vs sell.)

I am being soooo careful when I buy any and everything now. I never, ever want to sell anything again. I want to use my things til I wear them out or happily donate them. And, I want to feel like every purchase is exactly what I wanted.


----------



## missie1

ElainePG said:


> Good to hear from you, @essiedub . Yes, it's been quite a week in California! We're still seeing the aftereffects. We didn't have to evacuate, but friends only 20 miles away were under an evacuation warning, and a bit further away they did a full-out evacuation (though they were allowed back yesterday). The air is still pretty bad. Ugh.
> 
> Anyway. Back to happy subjects. Like your gorgeous brown collection. I don't think I've ever seen a family photo of them before… love the variety of shapes and styles. A brown for every purpose!
> 
> The Chanel flap: is it leather, or is it a tweed fabric? I believe @missie1 was thinking about getting a tweed Chanel a while ago. Do I have that correct? And that got me interested. I had planned to check it out when Mr. PG and I made our annual opera-museum-shopping trip to San Francisco this fall. (We've cancelled that trip, of course. Maybe next year. Something to look forward to!)


Your remembered  Yes I am still looking for a tweed flap.  It has to be the right one.  I’ve discovered patience is key when dealing with tweed lol.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Had a moment so here it is. First Honey, Oxblood, sunflower and then nutmeg. They smell so good.
> 
> View attachment 4830620


What a lovely family DC!  I especially like that sunflower one!!



essiedub said:


> Oh it looks as if I’ve  walked into a clutch collection discussion! So I’ll just have to be a bit off topic.  It’s been quite a week here in Northern California. I need a break.  So in honor of my new Celine Belt, I decided to pull out my brown bags.  Oddly brown bags are just not shown much love, yet some of my favorites are brown! Who knew? So because I missed Brown week, here are my brown bags. I decided not to include the LV Monogram SLG’s (because they deserve their own photo anyway)
> 
> View attachment 4830904
> 
> 
> The Neverfull...j’adore! So easy, so functional. I’d use it everyday (and did for many months). I am 100% a tote person.
> 
> The Speedy...this was my first real designer bag from when I got my first job. Sentimental and I do use it for overnight getaway trips.  It holds more than you’d expect
> 
> The Chanel EW flap..golly for evenings out, I reach for this so frequently..spacious yet sleek and neutral. The woven threads give it interest. The interior is brown lambskin.
> 
> This vintage alligator kisslock bag, given to me by my mother-in-law. I’m guessing 40’s or 50’s. I really appreciate the craftsmanship. I definitely don’t have the panache to pull this off and have never carried it.
> 
> This Chloe Baylee, I use as a hand carry tote.  I adore the colors (called yummy cookie).  What I discovered was that I do like a slouchy bag, whereas I always thought that I prefer boxy structured bags(shrugs). Earlier, there was some discussion about Chloe bag weight..yup. The shoulder strap has a brass buckle and must add 5 lbs and it’s long (for cool girls 5’10” and taller) ..I don’t use it despite it being one of the cooler straps around.
> 
> Finally, my new (to me) Celine Belt bag.  I’ll post on this separately.
> 
> That rounds out my brown collection!


Beautiful browns!  I especially love your Celine Belt bag.  When you showed it weeks(?) back for the first time, I was in awe of its beauty - didn’t know the Belt came out in this leather!


Sparkletastic said:


> Beautiful browns!  I’m looking for a multi shaded brown bag and would love to have something like your C flap!
> I typically don’t like anything earth toned - mustard, mossy greens, pumpkin, brown, greige, ivory, etc. Visually they really don’t appeal to me at all.  And, I don’t think they look good on me as I’m a walking earth tone - brown hair, brown skin, greenish hazel eyes... so adding a brown dress or hunter green blouse makes me feel like a wood nymph or a rejected hobbit from Lord of the Rings.   I literally disappear in earth tones.
> 
> That being said, I‘m tip toeing out of my comfort zone. I want to wear more navy so, I decided to buy a very limited amount of brown accessories.  First was the brown Louboutin boots I bought last year. Now I “need” a bag to coordinate with them (similar to essiedub’s gorgeous C Flap). It’s made me consider a canvas LV for the first time because I don’t want a brown bag in one brown shade. It has to do the work of coordinating with any brown shoe I buy going forward.
> 
> The biggest upside of this change for me is that I will likely wear more of my yellow gold jewelry. I have a ton of it and it’s calling to me again! The brightness of the yellow gold will also help keep me from feeling navy / brown / and perhaps cream additions to my wardrobe will still have life and energy on me.
> Oooooh! Aviation martinis are my favorite!!!


Spark, I’m happy to note that you are giving yellow gold hardware a chance since you have some yellow gold jewelry. When I have a choice over hardware (e.g. when ordering from Marco Massaccesi) I have gravitated towards gold tone in the last 2 years maybe.  It’s more elegant to my eyes.  White gold is more casual.  So depends also on how I intend to carry my bag.


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Warning: Rant ahead. I sold 3 items in August through eBay, Poshmark and Tradesy. No site is great for sellers but, I *really* despise Tradesy.
> 
> I shipped the item on Aug 9. Yet, they say I won’t receive the funds til Sept. 11. And, when sellers get cash proceeds (vs spending the money on the site) they charge 2.9% on top of the sales commission.
> 
> And, inevitably, I will have to call to shake the money loose after 9/11. More than a couple times they’ve “missed” the estimated funds available date and I‘ve had to keep calling to get the funds released.
> 
> In contrast, eBay gives you the money immediately. So, what justification can Tradesy have for holding the $$ for a month or more?Especially for established sellers?
> 
> To make matters worse, they don’t know the product. One buyer bought my bag, wore it because it came bag dirty, then sent it back for a refund claiming it was fake. Tradesy sided with the buyer. This was a bag I’d bought in the boutique. But Tradesy’s “authenticators” wouldn’t know a real bag from a frozen bagel.
> 
> I hate dealing with Tradesy so much that I list items 10-20% higher than I do on other sites due to the hassle factor
> 
> Thanks for letting me rant. This is reason number 728,615,009 that I’m so happy I have no more bags to sell. Now I’m down to a couple of pair of shoes and a few pieces of jewelry. (I hate selling so much I’m trying to restyle the jewelry vs sell.)
> 
> I am being soooo careful when I buy any and everything now. I never, ever want to sell anything again. I want to use my things til I wear them out or happily donate them. And, I want to feel like every purchase is exactly what I wanted.


At least that’s the last of your selling struggles.


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> Thanks Purses &Perfumes. I agree re the practicality of grey beige in a,premier brand. I looked up the Vavin and liked it, but I’m unfamiliar with recent LV and thought it was weird that the brand name was printed on the outside (I prefer H blind stamp). I also prefer phw. For grey beige, i loved H etoupe, and got rid of all of my warmer toned Chanel beige. My favorite is the etoupe victoria which I wear somewhat empty and squashed close to the body. I  got rid of a recent etoupe Evelyne bc it was more muddy brown than grey beige and subbed it with a sauge one. I also hesitated when it came time to pull the trigger on an etoupe birkin and instead chose a gold swift for the same muddy brown reasons. I also like some of the cool toned balenciaga beige but have not owned any in that color. . .





papertiger said:


> Which leather is your Victoria? Clemence?
> 
> Etain is _my_ 'Etoupe' (Sikkim) and of course I love Gold.
> 
> I think perhaps Etoupe maybe my shadow colour. Some people look so perfect in it I stare in amazement at their coolness and chicness. I try it on and look - ill.


Continuing on the grey beige conversation ...
Yay @880 on your gold swift B!
Like @papertiger I also love H Etain. I have an Etain Clemence Bolide 31 and an Etain Evergrain Massai Cut 40. My first H bag was an Etoupe Clemence Evelyne 29. It is my most frequently carried bag. They each play different roles within my grey bags family.


----------



## 880

More bags said:


> Continuing on the grey beige conversation ...
> Yay @880 on your gold swift B!
> Like @papertiger I also love H Etain. I have an Etain Clemence Bolide 31 and an Etain Evergrain Massai Cut 40. My first H bag was an Etoupe Clemence Evelyne 29. It is my most frequently carried bag. They each play different roles within my grey bags family.
> 
> View attachment 4831862


Thank you! your choices are gorgeous! Love your taste!


----------



## essiedub

More bags said:


> Continuing on the grey beige conversation ...
> Yay @880 on your gold swift B!
> Like @papertiger I also love H Etain. I have an Etain Clemence Bolide 31 and an Etain Evergrain Massai Cut 40. My first H bag was an Etoupe Clemence Evelyne 29. It is my most frequently carried bag. They each play different roles within my grey bags family.
> 
> View attachment 4831862




Oh grey! I love love grey bags and the H Etain is a special grey! It is so luscious on your bolide. Twins with you on that camera bag..mine is in dark silver.  Or does the color difference make us cousins, per H SOTD hierarchy? Do you use it much? I find myself using my bigger bags more frequently now. Smaller bags are for events, but sadly, I have no events to attend.


----------



## muchstuff

More bags said:


> Continuing on the grey beige conversation ...
> Yay @880 on your gold swift B!
> Like @papertiger I also love H Etain. I have an Etain Clemence Bolide 31 and an Etain Evergrain Massai Cut 40. My first H bag was an Etoupe Clemence Evelyne 29. It is my most frequently carried bag. They each play different roles within my grey bags family.
> 
> View attachment 4831862


I especially love your Massai Cut, it’s very near the top of my wish list.


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> Thank you! your choices are gorgeous! Love your taste!


Thank you for your kind words 880.



essiedub said:


> Oh grey! I love love grey bags and the H Etain is a special grey! It is so luscious on your bolide. Twins with you on that camera bag..mine is in dark silver.  Or does the color difference make us cousins, per H SOTD hierarchy? Do you use it much? I find myself using my bigger bags more frequently now. Smaller bags are for events, but sadly, I have no events to attend.


Thank you essiedub! Ha ha, yay twins/sisters/cousins on the Reissue Camera bag. I do find myself reaching for it quite often, it’s big enough to carry my day to day items it is one of the lighter colour bags in my bag wardrobe. Hopefully we’ll have events to attend and dress up for soon or someday in the near future. 



muchstuff said:


> I especially love your Massai Cut, it’s very near the top of my wish list.


Thanks muchstuff!  I look forward to your pics when you find the right Massai Cut for you.


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Continuing on the grey beige conversation ...
> Yay @880 on your gold swift B!
> Like @papertiger I also love H Etain. I have an Etain Clemence Bolide 31 and an Etain Evergrain Massai Cut 40. My first H bag was an Etoupe Clemence Evelyne 29. It is my most frequently carried bag. They each play different roles within my grey bags family.
> 
> View attachment 4831862



Lovely bags! 

Really helpful to see Etain and Etoupe at close quarters. You could almost say Etoupe looks like a grey-brown and Etain a browny-grey when seen like this. 

I feel like wearing my Etain today now   - well at least it's _already_ in my wardrobe.


----------



## momasaurus

Sparkletastic said:


> Oooooh! Aviation martinis are my favorite!!!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> I love his voice, so I'll definitely do that. My next book (already in my library) is Memoirs of a Geisha. Of course, I read it years ago, when it first came out, but I thought it would be a nice audible book. Can't remember who narrates it. I do like that Audible lets you listen to the narrator for a few minutes before committing to the book. If a book is badly narrated, it makes me want to jump out of my skin!


Right now I'm listening to Trevor Noah's Born a Crime - always cool when the author reads their book!


----------



## momasaurus

880 said:


> basically I got the idea bc I logged onto fashionphile, filled my cart with ten items then deleted 1. The items that are only good for my imaginary life; 2. The items that I love but would not leave the closet; and, the items that are either too expensive for what they are or too similar to stuff I have Rehomed. . . Thereby leaving no items.


This is SOOO GOOD!!!


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> Continuing on the grey beige conversation ...
> Yay @880 on your gold swift B!
> Like @papertiger I also love H Etain. I have an Etain Clemence Bolide 31 and an Etain Evergrain Massai Cut 40. My first H bag was an Etoupe Clemence Evelyne 29. It is my most frequently carried bag. They each play different roles within my grey bags family.
> 
> View attachment 4831862


Perfect demonstration of the difference between etoupe and etain!


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Continuing on the grey beige conversation ...
> Yay @880 on your gold swift B!
> Like @papertiger I also love H Etain. I have an Etain Clemence Bolide 31 and an Etain Evergrain Massai Cut 40. My first H bag was an Etoupe Clemence Evelyne 29. It is my most frequently carried bag. They each play different roles within my grey bags family.
> 
> View attachment 4831862


I love these . They all seem to be a darker version that I would enjoy too.


----------



## momasaurus

My J McLaughlin wicker purse. Even if I only carry it once a year, the cuteness is worth it.


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> My J McLaughlin wicker purse. Even if I only carry it once a year, the cuteness is worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832143
> View attachment 4832144


It is adorable! 
(totally worth the space in the closet!)


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> My J McLaughlin wicker purse. Even if I only carry it once a year, the cuteness is worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832143
> View attachment 4832144


The second photo is priceless: "Still Life With Wicker & Face Mask"


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Lovely bags!
> 
> Really helpful to see Etain and Etoupe at close quarters. You could almost say *Etoupe looks like a grey-brown and Etain a browny-grey* when seen like this.
> 
> I feel like wearing my Etain today now   - well at least it's _already_ in my wardrobe.


Thank you papertiger. I agree, that is a good description of Etoupe vs. Etain. Your Double Sens is fabulous. Everything looks great on you! 



momasaurus said:


> Perfect demonstration of the difference between etoupe and etain!


Thankmomasaurus, I love side by side comparison pics, too.


dcooney4 said:


> I love these . They all seem to be a darker version that I would enjoy too.


Thank you dc. I love grey bags and these ones are so versatile in my lifestyle.


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> My J McLaughlin wicker purse. Even if I only carry it once a year, the cuteness is worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832143
> View attachment 4832144


momasaurus, this is a beautiful bag. I love the leather, the handle and the hardware - just perfect.


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> My J McLaughlin wicker purse. Even if I only carry it once a year, the cuteness is worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832143
> View attachment 4832144


Absolutely adorable! I love it.


----------



## Sparkletastic

momasaurus said:


> My J McLaughlin wicker purse. Even if I only carry it once a year, the cuteness is worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832143
> View attachment 4832144


Love it!!! I didn’t like wicker handbags when I first joined the forum. Now I’m hungry to have one!!!

@dcooney4 - Don’t you have a gorgeous wicker bag? Can you show another pic?


----------



## keodi

More bags said:


> Continuing on the grey beige conversation ...
> Yay @880 on your gold swift B!
> Like @papertiger I also love H Etain. I have an Etain Clemence Bolide 31 and an Etain Evergrain Massai Cut 40. My first H bag was an Etoupe Clemence Evelyne 29. It is my most frequently carried bag. They each play different roles within my grey bags family.
> 
> View attachment 4831862


I love your Gray family!  


momasaurus said:


> This is SOOO GOOD!!!
> Agreed!





momasaurus said:


> My J McLaughlin wicker purse. Even if I only carry it once a year, the cuteness is worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832143
> View attachment 4832144


it's beautiful!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Love it!!! I didn’t like wicker handbags when I first joined the forum. Now I’m hungry to have one!!!
> 
> @dcooney4 - Don’t you have a gorgeous wicker bag? Can you show another pic?


It has a blue and white gingham lining.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Warning: Rant ahead. I sold 3 items in August through eBay, Poshmark and Tradesy. No site is great for sellers but, I *really* despise Tradesy.
> 
> I shipped the item on Aug 9. Yet, they say I won’t receive the funds til Sept. 11. And, when sellers get cash proceeds (vs spending the money on the site) they charge 2.9% on top of the sales commission.
> 
> And, inevitably, I will have to call to shake the money loose after 9/11. More than a couple times they’ve “missed” the estimated funds available date and I‘ve had to keep calling to get the funds released.
> 
> In contrast, eBay gives you the money immediately. So, what justification can Tradesy have for holding the $$ for a month or more?Especially for established sellers?
> 
> To make matters worse, they don’t know the product. One buyer bought my bag, wore it because it came bag dirty, then sent it back for a refund claiming it was fake. Tradesy sided with the buyer. This was a bag I’d bought in the boutique. But Tradesy’s “authenticators” wouldn’t know a real bag from a frozen bagel.
> 
> I hate dealing with Tradesy so much that I list items 10-20% higher than I do on other sites due to the hassle factor
> 
> Thanks for letting me rant. This is reason number 728,615,009 that I’m so happy I have no more bags to sell. Now I’m down to a couple of pair of shoes and a few pieces of jewelry. (I hate selling so much I’m trying to restyle the jewelry vs sell.)
> 
> I am being soooo careful when I buy any and everything now. I never, ever want to sell anything again. I want to use my things til I wear them out or happily donate them. And, I want to feel like every purchase is exactly what I wanted.


Tradesy sounds like a real pain to me. I love the frozen bagel comparison! A 20% higher price sounds not enough to make up for the hassle especially when they accept silly returns.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Yes! That’s the approach I was planning to take hoping that it works. I also think I can branch out and use brown accessories with cream / winter white vs always choosing pure white.
> 
> It’s time to mix things up.
> I was really surprised how quickly I got the refund. I mailed it back on Monday and got the refund today.
> This was from an eBay seller in the Ukraine. Only 70 ratings so I doubt they are a professional seller. Though they may have not done much in the US (?)


Thank-you! It´s good to know that it was not one of the bigger selling sites. Living in an area where people go to Poland to buy cheap fakes I am afraid of all Eastern European sellers. I might do many wrong with this attitude, though.


----------



## More bags

keodi said:


> I love your Gray family!
> 
> 
> it's beautiful!


Thanks for your kind words keodi!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> It has a blue and white gingham lining.
> 
> View attachment 4832547


She’s lovely dc! What a cute lining, too!


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> It has a blue and white gingham lining.
> 
> View attachment 4832547


Super cute!


----------



## essiedub

Thanks everyone for the kind words about my brown collection.  I was doing the multi-quote thing responding to you all individually and then the thing croaked...ugh !!


----------



## essiedub

Here are some closeups of the “thready” flap. It is like a jersey base fabric with squiggly black woven threads.










More bags said:


> Beautiful brown collection! Your Belt Bag is lovely, congratulations on your addition. Your Chanel EW flap catches my my eye, for the visual interest/texture and it is so different.


I really like textiles and the non-leather pieces always draw my eye. More on this in another post. Thank you!




Sparkletastic said:


> Beautiful browns!  I’m looking for a multi shaded brown bag and would love to have something like your C flap!
> I typically don’t like anything earth toned - mustard, mossy greens, pumpkin, brown, greige, ivory, etc. Visually they really don’t appeal to me at all.  And, I don’t think they look good on me as I’m a walking earth tone - brown hair, brown skin, greenish hazel eyes... so adding a brown dress or hunter green blouse makes me feel like a wood nymph or a rejected hobbit from Lord of the Rings.   I literally disappear in earth tones.
> 
> That being said, I‘m tip toeing out of my comfort zone. I want to wear more navy so, I decided to buy a very limited amount of brown accessories.  First was the brown Louboutin boots I bought last year. Now I “need” a bag to coordinate with them (similar to essiedub’s gorgeous C Flap). It’s made me consider a canvas LV for the first time because I don’t want a brown bag in one brown shade. It has to do the work of coordinating with any brown shoe I buy going forward.
> 
> The biggest upside of this change for me is that I will likely wear more of my yellow gold jewelry. I have a ton of it and it’s calling to me again! The brightness of the yellow gold will also help keep me from feeling navy / brown / and perhaps cream additions to my wardrobe will still have life and energy on me.
> Oooooh! Aviation martinis are my favorite!!!



Thanks! The thready flap is remarkably versatile.casual or dressy. I conclude that browns really go with everything, even black.  Perhaps you should really look at Caramels and mustards. They are such great neutrals for pretty much everyone. 



ElainePG said:


> Good to hear from you, @essiedub . Yes, it's been quite a week in California! We're still seeing the aftereffects. We didn't have to evacuate, but friends only 20 miles away were under an evacuation warning, and a bit further away they did a full-out evacuation (though they were allowed back yesterday). The air is still pretty bad. Ugh.
> 
> Anyway. Back to happy subjects. Like your gorgeous brown collection. I don't think I've ever seen a family photo of them before… love the variety of shapes and styles. A brown for every purpose!
> 
> The Chanel flap: is it leather, or is it a tweed fabric? I believe @missie1 was thinking about getting a tweed Chanel a while ago. Do I have that correct? And that got me interested. I had planned to check it out when Mr. PG and I made our annual opera-museum-shopping trip to San Francisco this fall. (We've cancelled that trip, of course. Maybe next year. Something to look forward to!)


 
The fog has come in and hoping the lower temperatures will help the firefighters. We haven’t even gone into the official fire season yet..scary.  I have disaster fatigue. It’s been a pretty bad 4 years all around.  Bummer about your canceled annual opera-museum-Shopping excursion. What was on your shopping list? It’s so nice that your DH participates in the shopping! I haven’t ventured downtown in a while but I think stores are open. The opera is not.  No you haven’t seen my brown collection because I lose momentum as the color weeks go on. As you can tell, I am months behind. Maybe we can do our color showcase on a monthly basis in 2021..just cuz I am slow? Yes the flap is both fabric and leather inside. I really like how they combine materials!


----------



## essiedub

Cookiefiend said:


> Brown does seem to always be a not so loved color, but I do like it and do wear it. Frankly - I l o v e the vintage alligator bag - it’s beautiful!
> 
> Lovely bag and SLGs - and I am taking your warning about the H thread... sounds VERY dangerous!
> *(bright SLGs are so fun! No boring black ones for me!)*
> 
> I really love this Gucci - you have several in this style? I’ve looked at them in vintage - some have a gorgeous leather lining. ❤


 
Thank you cookiefiend!  I will need to reassess my wardrobe to see how to work in the alligator bag. Don't peek at the rainbow thread.. you already have some vibrant and fun SLGs!



ElainePG said:


> I hadn't stumbled upon the H Rainbow thread. I may wander over there… though I appreciate the warning.  But I've been on a bit of an SLG craze myself. Since I'm not going out much (A little.) (Hardly at all.) (Only to medical appointments.) I really have no need to switch handbags. But SLGs are fun, not horribly expensive, and can be swapped out to make the inside of my handbag interesting.
> 
> I haven't fallen down the rabbit hole of Hermès SLGs, though. Yet.
> 
> ETA: Can't find that H Rainbow thread. Can you post the link, if you have time?




Here you go! This started my SLG craze. It was like ..duh..of course I want bright fun colors! And they don’t take up much room and you can carry multiples, blah blah blah....




__





						Rainbow of colors inside your H bag
					

can you post the rainbow of colors inside your H bag? i just picked up my vert anis Karo GM today and here's my little assorted of vibrant hues inside my H bag. what's inside your's?   35 birkin vert anis Blue jean dogon wallet Orange clarisse clutch Vert anis Karo GM   (with posts like these, i...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## essiedub

keodi said:


> Beautiful brown collection!  I'm curious about the celine I'd love to hear your thoughts on the bag, so I can't wait for your post!



Thanks Keodi! I will post analysis on the Belt after a week of carrying it about.


----------



## essiedub

papertiger said:


> You should wear your croc, it looks glorious, and very 'in' atm





880 said:


> @essiedub, the vintage alligator just demands to be worn!



Thanks! I will see what I can scare up in my wardrobe that could carry off this very ladylike bag.  My usual t-shirt and Athleta do get “dressed up” with scarves, so there might be hope. I think it’s the shoes that are key here. Stan Smith’s just won’t do it.


----------



## essiedub

doni said:


> Love this whole palette
> 
> Nice! The Neverfull really is such a useful bag. I only like wearing LV canvas in small dosis (i.e., clutches  ) for some reason. But I have my mum’s mono NF and I have to admit it is so well designed, *I am forever searching for a Neverfull which is not the Neverfull.*
> Beautiful new Belt, brown rules.
> 
> I don’t know about you all, but end of August, despite the weather being mild, the approach of school term always has me considering my Fall wardrobe and what new additions are needed (the correct answer is none, but I am very good at arguing). This year I am all for zooming on the brown color family, and reinforcing my closet with shades of saffron, rust and caramel. I love that nowadays, with the concept of seasons becoming increasingly irrelevant in the runways, you can buy Winter clothing in the Summer sales, and I am currently eyeing some knitwear and shoes at Acne Studios. Well, and a burnt orange blazer (I cannot help myself...  and I already got a blazer in dark camel in the local Maje sale, a bargain; someone please explain to me that in this time and age, the last thing I need is another blazer ).
> 
> So how is your Fall/Winter game looking for those of you in the Northern hemisphere (and for the rest, I am also interested!)?



Ha! That is so true! But seriously, why fight it? The Neverfull is *perfect* for what it is. I’d carry it everyday but I do have to carry all the other bags I “had to have”. If I had to keep just one bag...(oh the horror)..the Neverfull might be a serious contender!

Re: fall/winter wardrobe game...I can’t play. I aspire to be one who updates my wardrobe every season but I’m really more of a uniform person.  It used to be suits..loved those, still do...but now, T-shirt’s & Capri pants rule.  Perhaps a scarf and jacket/coat, if cool enough.  And shoes..hmm, this has become a real problem. I’ve become heel-lazy so it’s now sneakers or fancy flats, if I make an effort. WTH has happened?


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> My J McLaughlin wicker purse. Even if I only carry it once a year, the cuteness is worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832143
> View attachment 4832144



for those days and outfits when nothing else will do, perfect!


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> It has a blue and white gingham lining.
> 
> View attachment 4832547



What  little cutie!


----------



## papertiger

Very much turned autumnal here all of a sudden. Mentally, I'm not really prepared. Wardrobe wise I'm just adding a jumper (sweater) cardigan over my Summer dresses etc. Wearing a Christmas jumper in August is a bit odd but it went with my hippy-dippy look and colours.

I had to take-in a Gucci silver necklace to be repaired. The one I took in was a replacement for the last with the same problem.

So naturally I bought a ring while I was there  NO COMMENT.

I went to H to look at new season scarves too. I liked 4 but not the SA in Selfridges, he told me he didn't like one of my scarf choices.

Anyway a new 'SLG' came home with me from Liberty (dept store) a flat, floral, cotton velvet pouch mostly to carry around my new facemark from Woolford (silk, reversible and breathable - the difference is amazing). It was from Rockett St George and not expensive. Even though it has a zipper, it's big enough to carry silk carres around too without worrying about snagging - if this epidemic ever ends. I was going to show you via their website but they don't seem to be up there. Missed opportunity. I'll take a pic another time.




anyway ETAIN side out DS (thank you, @More bags for the Etain inspiration) and usual Evie for company, love both these bags.


----------



## dcooney4

Thanks for the wicker bag love.


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> It has a blue and white gingham lining.
> 
> View attachment 4832547


OMG this is so wonderful!!! I adore it.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> Very much turned autumnal here all of a sudden. Mentally, I'm not really prepared. Wardrobe wise I'm just adding a jumper (sweater) cardigan over my Summer dresses etc. Wearing a Christmas jumper in August is a bit odd but it went with my hippy-dippy look and colours.
> 
> I had to take-in a Gucci silver necklace to be repaired. The one I took in was a replacement for the last with the same problem.
> 
> So naturally I bought a ring while I was there  NO COMMENT.
> 
> I went to H to look at new season scarves too. I liked 4 but not the SA in Selfridges, he told me he didn't like one of my scarf choices.
> 
> Anyway a new 'SLG' came home with me from Liberty (dept store) a flat, floral, cotton velvet pouch mostly to carry around my new facemark from Woolford (silk, reversible and breathable - the difference is amazing). It was from Rockett St George and not expensive. Even though it has a zipper, it's big enough to carry silk carres around too without worrying about snagging - if this epidemic ever ends. I was going to show you via their website but they don't seem to be up there. Missed opportunity. I'll take a pic another time.
> 
> View attachment 4833022
> 
> 
> anyway ETAIN side out DS (thank you, @More bags for the Etain inspiration) and usual Evie for company, love both these bags.


I always love your stories and pix. 
That SA in Selfridge's - he didn't like your choices FOR YOUR COLORING? or he thought you didn't chose the most wonderful designs, or what? I'm trying to imagine this conversation and I can't. LOL.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> The second photo is priceless: "Still Life With Wicker & Face Mask"


The black margarita was the best part!


More bags said:


> momasaurus, this is a beautiful bag. I love the leather, the handle and the hardware - just perfect.


Thanks! The handle reminds me of @papertiger's fab Gucci bags.


dcooney4 said:


> Absolutely adorable! I love it.


Merci!


Sparkletastic said:


> Love it!!! I didn’t like wicker handbags when I first joined the forum. Now I’m hungry to have one!!!


Thank you. Let us know if you succumb to the temptation!



keodi said:


> I love your Gray family!
> 
> 
> it's beautiful!


Thank you!


papertiger said:


> for those days and outfits when nothing else will do, perfect!


Thank you, I agree! Don't mind it taking up space on the shelf.


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> I always love your stories and pix.
> That SA in Selfridge's - he didn't like your choices FOR YOUR COLORING? or he thought you didn't chose the most wonderful designs, or what? I'm trying to imagine this conversation and I can't. LOL.



Thank you 

Here's the story in detail (apologies in advance)

1. Firstly we had to wait to see someone for around 20 mins to show us scarves. Fair enough, but _we_ had to wait and he was rushing us from the start. It was late in the day for us too and we weren't paid to be there.
2. Most scarves were folded as per usual in the glass cabinets. He decided to show me scarves I asked for on his iPad. I'd seen them on the computer, I went to the store to see them IRL. Eventually he got out the scarf I was most sure of, I told him 3 times how different the Les Dance de Amozones 02 Vieux Rose/Vert/Bordeaux was from the online pics, and yet, he kept wanting to go back to the iPad.
3. Hated me holding up the scarves to the mirror - hard enough I'm looking at (not trying on) scarves with a mask on. Rush, rush. People all around were holding modelling bags and SLGs.
4. I asked him to keep back LDdA 02. He put it away twice. He said it was not good, a "sad" colouration and that the others I looked at were better (Orange/Brun/Blanc & Bleu Marine/Rouge/Violet). I surmised the 02 was probably his last and hugely popular and the others were harder sellers.
5. I liked a couple of other silks but wasn't sure of which La Legende de la Foret scarves (06 or 07). He sighed.
6. I liked a couple of the Plumes CSGMs. Because I hadn't made my mind up about the La Legende de la Forets, he thought he should make my mind up about the Plumes and kept pushing towards the white (fair enough but a) I already have the silk and b) does it say AW wardrobe?).
7. The other person I was with was more irate about Monsieur 'I'm so French, why don't you do what I tell you' than I was. Suddenly, getting laundry detergent seemed more important, I was not having a nice time.
8. We left.


----------



## 880

essiedub said:


> The fog has come in and hoping the lower temperatures will help the firefighters. We haven’t even gone into the official fire season yet..scary. I have disaster fatigue.


@ElainePG, @essiedub, hope you are okay and your homes and that of your friends and family are safe. And your air quality. Hugs


----------



## essiedub

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks for showing your beautiful browns. I love seeing eye candy.


Thank you!



Annabel Lee said:


> Oh my goodness, these are lovely! You have a terrific collection of browns. I always think the Neverfull is nicest in DE, and I love seeing Speedys with a story. That Chloe is TDF for as well--I don't think I've seen that color!
> 
> And the belt bag really rounds out your browns collection beautifully. I think that was such a great choice, and I absolutely love it in that color.


Thanks! I really didn’t realize until I posted the group of browns, that I had so many browns that I like and use so much! Here is a photo of a cool girl (not me, if only...) with her “yummy cookie” Baylee. I really like the large size as it looks best when slouchiest.





msd_bags said:


> Beautiful browns!  I especially love your Celine Belt bag.  When you showed it weeks(?) back for the first time, I was in awe of its beauty - didn’t know the Belt came out in this leather!


Thanks msd_bags! I think they released the calfskin in 2015/2016 seasons. I see mostly the drummed and pebbled leather as their resilience probably made them were more popular. Generally, my preference is smooth calfskin (just like I prefer the plush carpeting in which you see the footprints post vacuuming)
Here’s the ad campaign..don’t you think this is my bag? I find her imagery interesting..not trendy, not “pretty pretty” a la Valentino, not “sexy” a la Dolce or Gucci, not “glamorous” a la Dior, not “cool” a la YSL..more of a refined practical, more like H, only different but I can’t quite put my finger on it.


----------



## essiedub

papertiger said:


> Thank you
> 
> Here's the story in detail (apologies in advance)
> 
> 1. Firstly we had to wait to see someone for around 20 mins to show us scarves. Fair enough, but _we_ had to wait and he was rushing us from the start. It was late in the day for us too and we weren't paid to be there.
> 2. Most scarves were folded as per usual in the glass cabinets. He decided to show me scarves I asked for on his iPad. I'd seen them on the computer, I went to the store to see them IRL. Eventually he got out the scarf I was most sure of, I told him 3 times how different the Les Dance de Amozones 02 Vieux Rose/Vert/Bordeaux was from the online pics, and yet, he kept wanting to go back to the iPad.
> 3. Hated me holding up the scarves to the mirror - hard enough I'm looking at (not trying on) scarves with a mask on. Rush, rush. People all around were holding modelling bags and SLGs.
> 4. I asked him to keep back LDdA 02. He put it away twice. He said it was not good, a "sad" colouration and that the others I looked at were better (Orange/Brun/Blanc & Bleu Marine/Rouge/Violet). I surmised the 02 was probably his last and hugely popular and the others were harder sellers.
> 5. I liked a couple of other silks but wasn't sure of which La Legende de la Foret scarves (06 or 07). He sighed.
> 6. I liked a couple of the Plumes CSGMs. Because I hadn't made my mind up about the La Legende de la Forets, he thought he should make my mind up about the Plumes and kept pushing towards the white (fair enough but a) I already have the silk and b) does it say AW wardrobe?).
> 7. The other person I was with was more irate about Monsieur 'I'm so French, why don't you do what I tell you' than I was. Suddenly, getting laundry detergent seemed more important, I was not having a nice time.
> 8. We left.



Oh wait, you were at the San Francisco Chanel boutique?


----------



## essiedub

880 said:


> @ElainePG, @essiedub, hope you are okay and your homes and that of your friends and family are safe. And your air quality. Hugs


Thank you 880.  Our area is not close to the burn area (closest is about 40 miles away) though we are surrounded by 3 big ones so unless the wind comes in exactly from the west through the Golden Gate, we get smoke from the S, the SE, the NE. These were startled by the freak lightning that I’d never seen in all my years here.  I read that one of the fires by ElainePG, in Big Sur was arson.  Next 2 months, we go into hot, dry Santa Ana wind conditions..ugh.  I wonder which bags I’d grab if I had to evacuate..


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> Thank you
> 
> Here's the story in detail (apologies in advance)
> 
> 1. Firstly we had to wait to see someone for around 20 mins to show us scarves. Fair enough, but _we_ had to wait and he was rushing us from the start. It was late in the day for us too and we weren't paid to be there.
> 2. Most scarves were folded as per usual in the glass cabinets. He decided to show me scarves I asked for on his iPad. I'd seen them on the computer, I went to the store to see them IRL. Eventually he got out the scarf I was most sure of, I told him 3 times how different the Les Dance de Amozones 02 Vieux Rose/Vert/Bordeaux was from the online pics, and yet, he kept wanting to go back to the iPad.
> 3. Hated me holding up the scarves to the mirror - hard enough I'm looking at (not trying on) scarves with a mask on. Rush, rush. People all around were holding modelling bags and SLGs.
> 4. I asked him to keep back LDdA 02. He put it away twice. He said it was not good, a "sad" colouration and that the others I looked at were better (Orange/Brun/Blanc & Bleu Marine/Rouge/Violet). I surmised the 02 was probably his last and hugely popular and the others were harder sellers.
> 5. I liked a couple of other silks but wasn't sure of which La Legende de la Foret scarves (06 or 07). He sighed.
> 6. I liked a couple of the Plumes CSGMs. Because I hadn't made my mind up about the La Legende de la Forets, he thought he should make my mind up about the Plumes and kept pushing towards the white (fair enough but a) I already have the silk and b) does it say AW wardrobe?).
> 7. The other person I was with was more irate about Monsieur 'I'm so French, why don't you do what I tell you' than I was. Suddenly, getting laundry detergent seemed more important, I was not having a nice time.
> 8. We left.


OMG, OMG! OMG, i have NO words. This is horrible and unbelievable. especially during covid when going t a store in person is more special and less common. It makes me mad and upset that you had this experience.  After your narration, I’m not sure I want or need to restart whether to settle back into a permanent boutique and resume a  purchase history with a new permanent SA. There  is so much stock at resellers worldwide of almost every category that I don’t need the hassle. while I love H houseware, furnishings and other stuff,  this, this is just!!!!!!!!! ( I don’t think I can do emoticons with the iPad, but if I could. . . . 

I kind of left Chanel bags and moved to H bags years ago initially bc Chanel _prices_ were moving closer to H reseller prices. But my experience has been that the _customer service_ at Chanel during 2020 covid has been much more friendly and efficient than Hermes (and I do have a strong steady past purchase History with both Chanel RTW and Hermes (in a variety of categories). When I called hermes boutique, the SA who answered wasn’t super helpful and just said anyone would be happy to help whenever I made an appt. Whereas, chanel, during covid, didn’t require appts (at least when I started venturing outside after weeks of voluntary self isolation); was warm and helpful but not pushy with accessories, certainly didn’t have an issue with me trying whatever I wanted And hunting for more options for me to consider; and setting me up with a RTW SA in the main location.

Hermes, even though I love it, is not the only option around. Congrats on buying the ring! You deserve it!


----------



## essiedub

papertiger said:


> Very much turned autumnal here all of a sudden. Mentally, I'm not really prepared. Wardrobe wise I'm just adding a jumper (sweater) cardigan over my Summer dresses etc. Wearing a Christmas jumper in August is a bit odd but it went with my hippy-dippy look and colours.
> 
> I had to take-in a Gucci silver necklace to be repaired. The one I took in was a replacement for the last with the same problem.
> 
> So naturally I bought a ring while I was there  NO COMMENT.
> 
> I went to H to look at new season scarves too. I liked 4 but not the SA in Selfridges, he told me he didn't like one of my scarf choices.
> 
> Anyway a new 'SLG' came home with me from Liberty (dept store) a flat, floral, cotton velvet pouch mostly to carry around my new facemark from Woolford (silk, reversible and breathable - the difference is amazing). It was from Rockett St George and not expensive. Even though it has a zipper, it's big enough to carry silk carres around too without worrying about snagging - if this epidemic ever ends. I was going to show you via their website but they don't seem to be up there. Missed opportunity. I'll take a pic another time.
> 
> View attachment 4833022
> 
> 
> anyway ETAIN side out DS (thank you, @More bags for the Etain inspiration) and usual Evie for company, love both these bags.



Is this the woolford face mask you show in your photo? Perhaps silk is the better material for breathability? I recently read that silk is a decent filter. It’s pretty nonetheless!


----------



## 880

essiedub said:


> Thanks! I will see what I can scare up in my wardrobe that could carry off this very ladylike bag.  My usual t-shirt and Athleta do get “dressed up” with scarves, so there might be hope. I think it’s the shoes that are key here. Stan Smith’s just won’t do it.


Stan smiths, skinny denim or leather pants, mini skirt or mid length, looser tank top, Layered with a crisp man tailored shirt or boucle jacket, vintage exotic skin bag. Rule of thumb is if you would wear a kelly with it, a vintage croc could go too. . . JMO  have fun styling and share with us! Edit: with brown croc, a wrinkled linen slip of a dress in a neutral (think laundry day in Provence meets Aman resort — I have an active imagination when it comes to the closet) plus neutral Birkenstock’s, like the zurich in taupe or the Madrid big buckle, plus vintage croc bag (a la, I’m too important and busy to have time to coordinate my bag)  or Stan smiths, baggy james Perse or cuchinelli “sweat’ pants tank top and croc bag. . . Or sartorila meets fashion aka mixing blue and brown: Akris metallic glittery shirt with starched cuffs, athleta leggings, Stan smiths and croc bag. Or the simplest: athleta leggings, white shirt, Stan smiths and croc bag (aka butlers day off and I have to run pedestrian errands with the masses )


----------



## 880

essiedub said:


> I wonder which bags I’d grab if I had to evacuate.


the one with your wallet next to the front door  hugs


----------



## papertiger

essiedub said:


> Oh wait, you were at the San Francisco Chanel boutique?



Selfridges London, Hermes Boutique


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Very much turned autumnal here all of a sudden. Mentally, I'm not really prepared. Wardrobe wise I'm just adding a jumper (sweater) cardigan over my Summer dresses etc. Wearing a Christmas jumper in August is a bit odd but it went with my hippy-dippy look and colours.
> 
> I had to take-in a Gucci silver necklace to be repaired. The one I took in was a replacement for the last with the same problem.
> 
> So naturally I bought a ring while I was there  NO COMMENT.
> 
> I went to H to look at new season scarves too. I liked 4 but not theSA in Selfridges, he told me he didn't like one of my scarf choices.
> 
> Anyway a new 'SLG' came home with me from Liberty (dept store) a flat, floral, cotton velvet pouch mostly to carry around my new facemark from Woolford (silk, reversible and breathable - the difference is amazing). It was from Rockett St George and not expensive. Even though it has a zipper, it's big enough to carry silk carres around too without worrying about snagging - if this epidemic ever ends. I was going to show you via their website but they don't seem to be up there. Missed opportunity. I'll take a pic another time.
> 
> View attachment 4833022
> 
> 
> anyway ETAIN side out DS (thank you, @More bags for the Etain inspiration) and usual Evie for company, love both these bags.


You look fabulous, as always. I am sorry to hear about your Selfridges H Scarf SA experience, super annoying. Congratulations on the ring and pouch acquisitions. I really like your mask and headscarf.


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> Thank you 880.  Our area is not close to the burn area (closest is about 40 miles away) though we are surrounded by 3 big ones so unless the wind comes in exactly from the west through the Golden Gate, we get smoke from the S, the SE, the NE. These were startled by the freak lightning that I’d never seen in all my years here.  I read that one of the fires by ElainePG, in Big Sur was arson.  Next 2 months, we go into hot, dry Santa Ana wind conditions..ugh.  *I wonder which bags I’d grab if I had to evacuate..*


Best wishes to @essiedub and @ElainePG and anyone else affected by the California forest fires. I hope the air quality improves and you don’t get evacuated. I sometimes see threads like the bolded comment above as a thought exercise. The thought of a real evacuation is terrifying. Keep safe and be well friends.


----------



## essiedub

880 said:


> Stan smiths, skinny denim or leather pants, mini skirt or mid length, looser tank top, Layered with a crisp man tailored shirt or boucle jacket, vintage exotic skin bag. Rule of thumb is if you would wear a kelly with it, a vintage croc could go too. . . JMO  have fun styling and share with us! Edit: with brown croc, a wrinkled linen slip of a dress in a neutral (think laundry day in Provence meets Aman resort — I have an active imagination when it comes to the closet) plus neutral Birkenstock’s, like the zurich in taupe or the Madrid big buckle, plus vintage croc bag (a la, I’m too important and busy to have time to coordinate my bag)  or Stan smiths, baggy james Perse or cuchinelli “sweat’ pants tank top and croc bag. . . Or sartorila meets fashion aka mixing blue and brown: Akris metallic glittery shirt with starched cuffs, athleta leggings, Stan smiths and croc bag. Or the simplest: athleta leggings, white shirt, Stan smiths and croc bag (aka butlers day off and I have to run pedestrian errands with the masses )


Dang girl..you are good! I love this! You must be in advertising. You’re like Don Draper! Thank you


----------



## essiedub

papertiger said:


> Selfridges London, Hermes Boutique


Ya I know you were at Selfridges  I was just piling on.  Will you never go there again? Or will you give them another chance.. though not this SA


----------



## essiedub

880 said:


> the one with your wallet next to the front door  hugs


Ya you’re right.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

This thread moves so fast!  I am going to have to go back and read and play catch up.  My thoughts are with everyone who is affected by the forest fires.  Hope you all stay safe, and hope the situation improves soon.


----------



## essiedub

More bags said:


> Best wishes to @essiedub and @ElainePG and anyone else affected by the California forest fires. I hope the air quality improves and you don’t get evacuated. I sometimes see threads like the bolded comment above as a thought exercise. The thought of a real evacuation is terrifying. Keep safe and be well friends.


Thanks More_bags! Now I am actively thinking about disaster preparation.


----------



## papertiger

essiedub said:


> Ya I know you were at Selfridges  I was just piling on.  Will you never go there again? Or will you give them another chance.. though not this SA



Ah, OK apologies. I went to a friends house last night, but tired today and slow on the uptake 

Maybe not on a Saturday afternoon and try my best to avoid that SA.

Staff don't actually seem to last at H Selfridges for very long. It's a shame because there have been some _wonderful_ SAs there in the past.

I hope this guy was a temp!!!


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> You look fabulous, as always. I am sorry to hear about your Selfridges H Scarf SA experience, super annoying. Congratulations on the ring and pouch acquisitions. I really like your mask and headscarf.



Thank you so much


----------



## ElainePG

essiedub said:


> Here are some closeups of the “thready” flap. It is like a jersey base fabric with squiggly black woven threads.
> 
> View attachment 4832940
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832939
> 
> The fog has come in and hoping the lower temperatures will help the firefighters. We haven’t even gone into the official fire season yet..scary. * I have disaster fatigue*. It’s been a pretty bad 4 years all around.  *Bummer about your canceled annual opera-museum-Shopping excursion. What was on your shopping list?* It’s so nice that your DH participates in the shopping! I haven’t ventured downtown in a while but I think stores are open. The opera is not.  No you haven’t seen my brown collection because I lose momentum as the color weeks go on. As you can tell, I am months behind. Maybe we can do our color showcase on a monthly basis in 2021..just cuz I am slow? Yes the flap is both fabric and leather inside. I really like how they combine materials!



First of all, I am seriously in awe of your tweed Chanel flap. Thank you for taking the time to do close-ups. I haven't had any bag hunger since last March, but this would be a fun bag to shop for! I didn't have anything in particular on my SF shopping list this year (until I saw your bag, that is!) except for AG jeans, which Mr. PG and I both discovered last year. We went to their store in the Westfield Centre and they took VERY good care of us. We walked out with two big bags-full! I also accumulated a boatload of Nordstrom Notes this year, and we were looking forward to figuring out how to spend them. Sweaters, I think, for both of us. Because, coastal fog. 

Speaking of fog… we've been having fog down here, too. And the air is a bit cleaner. I think. Maybe. But still not clean enough that I want to risk going for  walks by the bay. This makes me so sad. I'm not doing too badly with hunkering down inside our house (it a nice house, and I share it with a nice guy) but the pandemic, plus the fires, plus the polarization… "disaster fatigue" is a good word for it.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> The black margarita was the best part!


That was a *margarita*?????? I thought it was a Dark & Stormy!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Thank you
> 
> Here's the story in detail (apologies in advance)
> 
> 1. Firstly we had to wait to see someone for around 20 mins to show us scarves. Fair enough, but _we_ had to wait and he was rushing us from the start. It was late in the day for us too and we weren't paid to be there.
> 2. Most scarves were folded as per usual in the glass cabinets. He decided to show me scarves I asked for on his iPad. I'd seen them on the computer, I went to the store to see them IRL. Eventually he got out the scarf I was most sure of, I told him 3 times how different the Les Dance de Amozones 02 Vieux Rose/Vert/Bordeaux was from the online pics, and yet, he kept wanting to go back to the iPad.
> 3. Hated me holding up the scarves to the mirror - hard enough I'm looking at (not trying on) scarves with a mask on. Rush, rush. People all around were holding modelling bags and SLGs.
> 4. I asked him to keep back LDdA 02. He put it away twice. He said it was not good, a "sad" colouration and that the others I looked at were better (Orange/Brun/Blanc & Bleu Marine/Rouge/Violet). I surmised the 02 was probably his last and hugely popular and the others were harder sellers.
> 5. I liked a couple of other silks but wasn't sure of which La Legende de la Foret scarves (06 or 07). He sighed.
> 6. I liked a couple of the Plumes CSGMs. Because I hadn't made my mind up about the La Legende de la Forets, he thought he should make my mind up about the Plumes and kept pushing towards the white (fair enough but a) I already have the silk and b) does it say AW wardrobe?).
> 7. The other person I was with was more irate about Monsieur 'I'm so French, why don't you do what I tell you' than I was. Suddenly, getting laundry detergent seemed more important, I was not having a nice time.
> 8. We left.


This is an absolutely wonderful story. I laughed all the way through it (though I can imaging that you weren't laughing at the time). 

That SA needs to find different employment. Maybe there's an opening for a second Grinch???


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> OMG, OMG! OMG, i have NO words. This is horrible and unbelievable. especially during covid when going t a store in person is more special and less common. It makes me mad and upset that you had this experience.  After your narration, I’m not sure I want or need to restart whether to settle back into a permanent boutique and resume a  purchase history with a new permanent SA. There  is so much stock at resellers worldwide of almost every category that I don’t need the hassle. while I love H houseware, furnishings and other stuff,  this, this is just!!!!!!!!! ( I don’t think I can do emoticons with the iPad, but if I could. . . .
> 
> I kind of left Chanel bags and moved to H bags years ago initially bc Chanel _prices_ were moving closer to H reseller prices. But my experience has been that the _customer service_ at Chanel during 2020 covid has been much more friendly and efficient than Hermes (and I do have a strong steady past purchase History with both Chanel RTW and Hermes (in a variety of categories). When I called hermes boutique, the SA who answered wasn’t super helpful and just said anyone would be happy to help whenever I made an appt. Whereas, chanel, during covid, didn’t require appts (at least when I started venturing outside after weeks of voluntary self isolation); was warm and helpful but not pushy with accessories, certainly didn’t have an issue with me trying whatever I wanted And hunting for more options for me to consider; and setting me up with a RTW SA in the main location.
> 
> Hermes, even though I love it, is not the only option around. Congrats on buying the ring! You deserve it!



Thank you 

I'm glad to hear Chanel has stepped-up their game. 

It was a in stark contrast to all the other wonderful service I had that day. I'm glad I didn't buy anything, but of course now I'm thinking I need to get back to H before they sell out of all the 'sad' scarves LOL


----------



## ElainePG

essiedub said:


> Thank you 880.  Our area is not close to the burn area (closest is about 40 miles away) though we are surrounded by 3 big ones so unless the wind comes in exactly from the west through the Golden Gate, we get smoke from the S, the SE, the NE. These were startled by the freak lightning that I’d never seen in all my years here.  *I read that one of the fires by ElainePG, in Big Sur was arson*.  Next 2 months, we go into hot, dry Santa Ana wind conditions..ugh. * I wonder which bags I’d grab if I had to evacuate*..


Apparently that's true. They caught the perpetrator. Can you imagine???

I don't think I'd grab bags… I have some nice ones, but none of them are collectors items. Plus, they're bulky. I might make a stack of my H scarves, though…


----------



## ElainePG

880 said:


> Stan smiths, skinny denim or leather pants, mini skirt or mid length, looser tank top, Layered with a crisp man tailored shirt or boucle jacket, vintage exotic skin bag. Rule of thumb is if you would wear a kelly with it, a vintage croc could go too. . . JMO  have fun styling and share with us! Edit: with brown croc, a wrinkled linen slip of a dress in a neutral (think laundry day in Provence meets Aman resort — I have an active imagination when it comes to the closet) plus neutral Birkenstock’s, like the zurich in taupe or the Madrid big buckle, plus vintage croc bag (a la, I’m too important and busy to have time to coordinate my bag)  or Stan smiths, baggy james Perse or cuchinelli “sweat’ pants tank top and croc bag. . . Or sartorila meets fashion aka mixing blue and brown: Akris metallic glittery shirt with starched cuffs, athleta leggings, Stan smiths and croc bag. Or the simplest: athleta leggings, white shirt, Stan smiths and croc bag (aka butlers day off and I have to run pedestrian errands with the masses )


Athleta leggings? I'd love to hear more! 

After running as fast as I could AWAY from the leggings trend for years & years, I started physical therapy last month, and so… leggings twice a week. Now I understand. They are GREAT! Not just styled with a t-shirt for PT days, but exactly as you say, with something really fun and stylish over them. 

All I own are Zella high-waist 7/8 leggings (7/8 because at my height, they work as full-length leggings and I don't need to have them shortened). But now I'd love to branch out!


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> First of all, I am seriously in awe of your tweed Chanel flap. Thank you for taking the time to do close-ups. I haven't had any bag hunger since last March, but this would be a fun bag to shop for! I didn't have anything in particular on my SF shopping list this year (until I saw your bag, that is!) except for AG jeans, which Mr. PG and I both discovered last year. We went to their store in the Westfield Centre and they took VERY good care of us. We walked out with two big bags-full! I also accumulated a boatload of Nordstrom Notes this year, and we were looking forward to figuring out how to spend them. Sweaters, I think, for both of us. Because, coastal fog.
> 
> Speaking of fog… we've been having fog down here, too. And the air is a bit cleaner. I think. Maybe. But still not clean enough that I want to risk going for  walks by the bay. This makes me so sad. I'm not doing too badly with hunkering down inside our house (it a nice house, and I share it with a nice guy) but the pandemic, plus the fires, plus the polarization… "disaster fatigue" is a good word for it.





As if the pandemic is not enough, people decide to start fires.

BTW, Chanel tweed flaps are underrated IMO. Not that have one actually but I've seen them on people IRL and if the right cw came along I'd love one.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Athleta leggings? I'd love to hear more!
> 
> After running as fast as I could AWAY from the leggings trend for years & years, I started physical therapy last month, and so… leggings twice a week. Now I understand. They are GREAT! Not just styled with a t-shirt for PT days, but exactly as you say, with something really fun and stylish over them.
> 
> All I own are Zella high-waist 7/8 leggings (7/8 because at my height, they work as full-length leggings and I don't need to have them shortened). But now I'd love to branch out!



Woolford have a sale on right now. 

Normally I don't mind spending money on good stuff but Woolford _are_ expensive ordinarily and I can usually find some nice things in dance shops for at least half the price. However, I am eying some of the Woolford leggings in the sale.


----------



## muchstuff

papertiger said:


> As if the pandemic is not enough, people decide to start fires.
> 
> BTW, Chanel tweed flaps are underrated IMO. Not that have one actually but I've seen them on people IRL and if the right cw came along I'd love one.


Huge fan of Chanel tweed bags and I'm not a flap person.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Thank you
> 
> Here's the story in detail (apologies in advance)
> 
> 1. Firstly we had to wait to see someone for around 20 mins to show us scarves. Fair enough, but _we_ had to wait and he was rushing us from the start. It was late in the day for us too and we weren't paid to be there.
> 2. Most scarves were folded as per usual in the glass cabinets. He decided to show me scarves I asked for on his iPad. I'd seen them on the computer, I went to the store to see them IRL. Eventually he got out the scarf I was most sure of, I told him 3 times how different the Les Dance de Amozones 02 Vieux Rose/Vert/Bordeaux was from the online pics, and yet, he kept wanting to go back to the iPad.
> 3. Hated me holding up the scarves to the mirror - hard enough I'm looking at (not trying on) scarves with a mask on. Rush, rush. People all around were holding modelling bags and SLGs.
> 4. I asked him to keep back LDdA 02. He put it away twice. He said it was not good, a "sad" colouration and that the others I looked at were better (Orange/Brun/Blanc & Bleu Marine/Rouge/Violet). I surmised the 02 was probably his last and hugely popular and the others were harder sellers.
> 5. I liked a couple of other silks but wasn't sure of which La Legende de la Foret scarves (06 or 07). He sighed.
> 6. I liked a couple of the Plumes CSGMs. Because I hadn't made my mind up about the La Legende de la Forets, he thought he should make my mind up about the Plumes and kept pushing towards the white (fair enough but a) I already have the silk and b) does it say AW wardrobe?).
> 7. The other person I was with was more irate about Monsieur 'I'm so French, why don't you do what I tell you' than I was. Suddenly, getting laundry detergent seemed more important, I was not having a nice time.
> 8. We left.


That is insane. What a fool he was.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> First of all, I am seriously in awe of your tweed Chanel flap. Thank you for taking the time to do close-ups. I haven't had any bag hunger since last March, but this would be a fun bag to shop for! I didn't have anything in particular on my SF shopping list this year (until I saw your bag, that is!) except for AG jeans, which Mr. PG and I both discovered last year. We went to their store in the Westfield Centre and they took VERY good care of us. We walked out with two big bags-full! I also accumulated a boatload of Nordstrom Notes this year, and we were looking forward to figuring out how to spend them. Sweaters, I think, for both of us. Because, coastal fog.
> 
> Speaking of fog… we've been having fog down here, too. And the air is a bit cleaner. I think. Maybe. But still not clean enough that I want to risk going for  walks by the bay. This makes me so sad. I'm not doing too badly with hunkering down inside our house (it a nice house, and I share it with a nice guy) but the pandemic, plus the fires, plus the polarization… "disaster fatigue" is a good word for it.


Stay safe ! Happy shopping when you do go.


----------



## dcooney4

essiedub said:


> Thanks More_bags! Now I am actively thinking about disaster preparation.


Stay safe and always a wise decision to have a disaster plan.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> Thank you
> 
> Here's the story in detail (apologies in advance)
> 
> 1. Firstly we had to wait to see someone for around 20 mins to show us scarves. Fair enough, but _we_ had to wait and he was rushing us from the start. It was late in the day for us too and we weren't paid to be there.
> 2. Most scarves were folded as per usual in the glass cabinets. He decided to show me scarves I asked for on his iPad. I'd seen them on the computer, I went to the store to see them IRL. Eventually he got out the scarf I was most sure of, I told him 3 times how different the Les Dance de Amozones 02 Vieux Rose/Vert/Bordeaux was from the online pics, and yet, he kept wanting to go back to the iPad.
> 3. Hated me holding up the scarves to the mirror - hard enough I'm looking at (not trying on) scarves with a mask on. Rush, rush. People all around were holding modelling bags and SLGs.
> 4. I asked him to keep back LDdA 02. He put it away twice. He said it was not good, a "sad" colouration and that the others I looked at were better (Orange/Brun/Blanc & Bleu Marine/Rouge/Violet). I surmised the 02 was probably his last and hugely popular and the others were harder sellers.
> 5. I liked a couple of other silks but wasn't sure of which La Legende de la Foret scarves (06 or 07). He sighed.
> 6. I liked a couple of the Plumes CSGMs. Because I hadn't made my mind up about the La Legende de la Forets, he thought he should make my mind up about the Plumes and kept pushing towards the white (fair enough but a) I already have the silk and b) does it say AW wardrobe?).
> 7. The other person I was with was more irate about Monsieur 'I'm so French, why don't you do what I tell you' than I was. Suddenly, getting laundry detergent seemed more important, I was not having a nice time.
> 8. We left.


Wow! What a jerk. I'm glad you left, but I hope it helped to see some of the stuff IRL at least. 
I love the story details! Felt like we were shopping with you (which would be SO MUCH FUN).


----------



## Etriers

880 said:


> OMG, OMG! OMG, i have NO words. This is horrible and unbelievable. especially during covid when going t a store in person is more special and less common. It makes me mad and upset that you had this experience.  After your narration, I’m not sure I want or need to restart whether to settle back into a permanent boutique and resume a  purchase history with a new permanent SA. There  is so much stock at resellers worldwide of almost every category that I don’t need the hassle. while I love H houseware, furnishings and other stuff,  this, this is just!!!!!!!!! ( I don’t think I can do emoticons with the iPad, but if I could. . . .
> 
> I kind of left Chanel bags and moved to H bags years ago initially bc Chanel _prices_ were moving closer to H reseller prices. But my experience has been that the _customer service_ at Chanel during 2020 covid has been much more friendly and efficient than Hermes (and I do have a strong steady past purchase History with both Chanel RTW and Hermes (in a variety of categories). When I called hermes boutique, the SA who answered wasn’t super helpful and just said anyone would be happy to help whenever I made an appt. Whereas, chanel, during covid, didn’t require appts (at least when I started venturing outside after weeks of voluntary self isolation); was warm and helpful but not pushy with accessories, certainly didn’t have an issue with me trying whatever I wanted And hunting for more options for me to consider; and setting me up with a RTW SA in the main location.
> 
> Hermes, even though I love it, is not the only option around. Congrats on buying the ring! You deserve it!



It was totally cra%$y service for sure but don’t get carried away.  It’s just one stupid guy, at one point in time, in one place.  There are plenty of top-notch H SAs out there who would also be horrified by this story.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Woolford have a sale on right now.
> 
> Normally I don't mind spending money on good stuff but Woolford _are_ expensive ordinarily and I can usually find some nice things in dance shops for at least half the price. However, I am eying some of the Woolford leggings in the sale.


Just checked them out. Yike! Even on sale, very expensive!!! But if I could try them on (or even grope the fabric) I'd probably fall down that particular rabbit hole. Not sure about buying them, even on sale, remotely. And remotely is the only way I'm shopping these days. 

I used to love Wolford tights (stockings? pantyhose?) back when I was wearing such things, and even though they were $$$, they lasted & lasted. The black patterned ones, worn with a skirt & sweater, really lent "oomph" to a casual outfit.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> As if the pandemic is not enough, people decide to start fires.
> 
> BTW, Chanel tweed flaps are underrated IMO. *Not that have one actually but I've seen them on people IRL and if the right cw came along I'd love one*.


Yes, that's exactly the way I feel. There's something about their aesthetic that appeals to me. Dressy, because they're a classic Chanel design. Casual(ish), because they're tweed. If I owned one, I could easily see pairing it with medium-wash jeans and a chunky sweater for a fall or winter look. Ankle boots, maybe?


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Wow! What a jerk. I'm glad you left, but I hope it helped to see some of the stuff IRL at least.
> I love the story details! Felt like we were shopping with you (*which would be SO MUCH FUN*).


I would love to go shopping with everyone on this entire thread!


----------



## Cookiefiend

So… stats for August…. Birthday month so - I did some things. 

Purses in - 1 - The Goyard Sac Rouette. So light and easy to carry, I carried it 7 times in August.

Purse out - 1 - The Coach Saddle Bag. I really liked this but decided I liked the Lederer Toile bag much more.

SLGs in - 1 - I am thrilled with my new Mulberry Medium Zip Around wallet. In Prussian Blue, with a burgundy leather interior. It is (finally) exactly what I've been looking for. 

SLGs out - 0 - but I might list my very small Coach card case… I've never carried it, but I love the leather. 

Scarves in - 5. Oops! A 140 moussie (I was enabled!), a vintage jacquard, a 70 that I had been looking for, a 90 in a super fun graphic pattern, and a CS losange - which might be my foothold into the CSGM? 

Cross Stitch/Lederer Update - I had sent the Lederer bag to a trusted purse person in Montana; she thought she might be able to get the cross stitch on the purse, but needed to see (and handle the bag) it first to make an informed decision. Welp - it's coming back to me this week - she just didn't feel comfortable. It would have involved taking the bag completely apart, and then the worry of getting it back together, leather issues, hardware issues and lets not talk about how much all that would have cost! So - I'm glad. When I sent it off, I was of two minds. Yes - I want that work on the bag. No - I like that bag just as it is. Okay - I was of three minds - what if I didn't like it once the cross stitch was on it? 
She thought maybe it would be better if I put it on a tote - like a Double Sens, or even a RL tote of some sort. But, I learned that while I *like* a tote, I don't like a BIG tote. I love my Just Campagne - it's a great size. But I don't love any of my other totes, I only carry a tote when I have a crap-ton of stuff to haul to the office or if I'm traveling - so they aren't a thing for me. So, I don't want a tote! 
When the Lederer gets here, I may carry it a few days out of sheer relief that it's back and I didn't ruin it. 
Now my thoughts for the cross stitch is to make it into a smallish clutch or just frame it and enjoy it that way.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> I would love to go shopping with everyone on this entire thread!


+1


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> +1


+2 @ElainePG


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> So… stats for August…. Birthday month so - I did some things.
> 
> Purses in - 1 - The Goyard Sac Rouette. So light and easy to carry, I carried it 7 times in August.
> 
> Purse out - 1 - The Coach Saddle Bag. I really liked this but decided I liked the Lederer Toile bag much more.
> 
> SLGs in - 1 - I am thrilled with my new Mulberry Medium Zip Around wallet. In Prussian Blue, with a burgundy leather interior. It is (finally) exactly what I've been looking for.
> 
> SLGs out - 0 - but I might list my very small Coach card case… I've never carried it, but I love the leather.
> 
> Scarves in - 5. Oops! A 140 moussie (I was enabled!), a vintage jacquard, a 70 that I had been looking for, a 90 in a super fun graphic pattern, and a CS losange - which might be my foothold into the CSGM?
> 
> Cross Stitch/Lederer Update - I had sent the Lederer bag to a trusted purse person in Montana; she thought she might be able to get the cross stitch on the purse, but needed to see (and handle the bag) it first to make an informed decision. Welp - it's coming back to me this week - she just didn't feel comfortable. It would have involved taking the bag completely apart, and then the worry of getting it back together, leather issues, hardware issues and lets not talk about how much all that would have cost! So - I'm glad. When I sent it off, I was of two minds. Yes - I want that work on the bag. No - I like that bag just as it is. Okay - I was of three minds - what if I didn't like it once the cross stitch was on it?
> She thought maybe it would be better if I put it on a tote - like a Double Sens, or even a RL tote of some sort. But, I learned that while I *like* a tote, I don't like a BIG tote. I love my Just Campagne - it's a great size. But I don't love any of my other totes, I only carry a tote when I have a crap-ton of stuff to haul to the office or if I'm traveling - so they aren't a thing for me. So, I don't want a tote!
> When the Lederer gets here, I may carry it a few days out of sheer relief that it's back and I didn't ruin it.
> Now my thoughts for the cross stitch is to make it into a smallish clutch or just frame it and enjoy it that way.


Happy belated birthday Cookie! I hope you and Mr. Cookie were able to find a way to celebrate! Your new wallet sounds amazing, Prussian Blue exterior and Burgundy interior - dreamy! Congrats on the scarves and Lederer/cross stich decision. Your cross stich as a clutch or in a frame sound lovely.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> So… stats for August…. Birthday month so - I did some things.
> 
> Purses in - 1 - The Goyard Sac Rouette. So light and easy to carry, I carried it 7 times in August.
> 
> Purse out - 1 - The Coach Saddle Bag. I really liked this but decided I liked the Lederer Toile bag much more.
> 
> SLGs in - 1 - I am thrilled with my new Mulberry Medium Zip Around wallet. In Prussian Blue, with a burgundy leather interior. It is (finally) exactly what I've been looking for.
> 
> SLGs out - 0 - but I might list my very small Coach card case… I've never carried it, but I love the leather.
> 
> Scarves in - 5. Oops! A 140 moussie (I was enabled!), a vintage jacquard, a 70 that I had been looking for, a 90 in a super fun graphic pattern, and a CS losange - which might be my foothold into the CSGM?
> 
> Cross Stitch/Lederer Update - I had sent the Lederer bag to a trusted purse person in Montana; she thought she might be able to get the cross stitch on the purse, but needed to see (and handle the bag) it first to make an informed decision. Welp - it's coming back to me this week - she just didn't feel comfortable. It would have involved taking the bag completely apart, and then the worry of getting it back together, leather issues, hardware issues and lets not talk about how much all that would have cost! So - I'm glad. When I sent it off, I was of two minds. Yes - I want that work on the bag. No - I like that bag just as it is. Okay - I was of three minds - what if I didn't like it once the cross stitch was on it?
> She thought maybe it would be better if I put it on a tote - like a Double Sens, or even a RL tote of some sort. But, I learned that while I *like* a tote, I don't like a BIG tote. I love my Just Campagne - it's a great size. But I don't love any of my other totes, I only carry a tote when I have a crap-ton of stuff to haul to the office or if I'm traveling - so they aren't a thing for me. So, I don't want a tote!
> When the Lederer gets here, I may carry it a few days out of sheer relief that it's back and I didn't ruin it.
> Now my thoughts for the cross stitch is to make it into a smallish clutch or just frame it and enjoy it that way.


Happy birthday, @Cookiefiend !  I'm glad you were able to do a bit of indulging. You definitely deserve it!

The wallet sounds gorgeous. When you have a chance, a photo would be great. I went on the Mulberry site but couldn't find it. Was it a special seasonal offering?

Funny that you might list your Coach CC case… I just ended up buying TWO (count 'em!) on Poshmark. (It was a goof. I only planned on buying one. These things happen!) But they weren't pricey, and I'm only carrying CC cases these days, not actual wallets, so I'm telling myself it's fine.  I'm planning to switch them out every week. It will give me something to do.

Ooh… SCARVES!!! Especially a vintage jacquard. Which one???

A pity about the Lederer bag, though it's nice that the craft person in Montana was honest with you. But I'm thinking, the cross stitich turned out so gorgeous, you might be best off framing it and enjoying it as a piece of art. I still have some of my cross stitch/embroidered pieces up in our guest bedroom, and I get so much pleasure from seeing them there.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Happy birthday, @Cookiefiend!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Aug YTD Stats

Bags In / Out: 0/2
SLG’s In/ Out: 0/0
Bags for sale: 0
Bags being hunted: 0

Sold my “last” unwanted bag this month. Blissfully quiet on the bag front.


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> Happy belated birthday Cookie! I hope you and Mr. Cookie were able to find a way to celebrate! Your new wallet sounds amazing, Prussian Blue exterior and Burgundy interior - dreamy! Congrats on the scarves and Lederer/cross stich decision. Your cross stich as a clutch or in a frame sound lovely.


Thank you!  


ElainePG said:


> Happy birthday, @Cookiefiend !  I'm glad you were able to do a bit of indulging. You definitely deserve it!
> 
> The wallet sounds gorgeous. When you have a chance, a photo would be great. I went on the Mulberry site but couldn't find it. Was it a special seasonal offering?
> 
> Funny that you might list your Coach CC case… I just ended up buying TWO (count 'em!) on Poshmark. (It was a goof. I only planned on buying one. These things happen!) But they weren't pricey, and I'm only carrying CC cases these days, not actual wallets, so I'm telling myself it's fine.  I'm planning to switch them out every week. It will give me something to do.
> 
> Ooh… SCARVES!!! Especially a vintage jacquard. Which one???
> 
> A pity about the Lederer bag, though it's nice that the craft person in Montana was honest with you. But I'm thinking, the cross stitich turned out so gorgeous, you might be best off framing it and enjoying it as a piece of art. I still have some of my cross stitch/embroidered pieces up in our guest bedroom, and I get so much pleasure from seeing them there.


Thank you sweetie!  
I’ll post some pictures tomorrow. Right now on the Mulberry site there’s a red faux Croc one - I am tempted because I’m so happy with this one.
https://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/wo...s/medium-zip-around-wallet-scarlet-croc-print
The vintage jacquard is a Mors et Gourmettes in the mesh jacquard. I posted pictures of it last week on the SOTD thread, it is a beautiful green. 
I absolutely appreciate the honesty from Annie - she really thought long and hard, and we had several conversations about options. What she did was priceless these days - she was honest. ❤️


Sparkletastic said:


> Happy birthday, @Cookiefiend!


Thank you so much! ❤️


Sparkletastic said:


> Aug YTD Stats
> 
> Bags In / Out: 0/2
> SLG’s In/ Out: 0/0
> Bags for sale: 0
> Bags being hunted: 0
> 
> Sold my “last” unwanted bag this month. Blissfully quiet on the bag front.


Priceless - you can’t beat being happy.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Just checked them out. Yike! Even on sale, very expensive!!! But if I could try them on (or even grope the fabric) I'd probably fall down that particular rabbit hole. Not sure about buying them, even on sale, remotely. And remotely is the only way I'm shopping these days.
> 
> I used to love Wolford tights (stockings? pantyhose?) back when I was wearing such things, and even though they were $$$, they lasted & lasted. The black patterned ones, worn with a skirt & sweater, really lent "oomph" to a casual outfit.



Yikes indeed and agreed!

I don't know anybody that buys Woolford full price.

Another recommendation would be for Bloch dance wear. Therir things last me years and years too and not nearly expensive as Woolford and can stand up to repeated washing easily.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Yes, that's exactly the way I feel. There's something about their aesthetic that appeals to me. Dressy, because they're a classic Chanel design. Casual(ish), because they're tweed. If I owned one, I could easily see pairing it with medium-wash jeans and a chunky sweater for a fall or winter look. Ankle boots, maybe?


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> So… stats for August…. Birthday month so - I did some things.
> 
> Purses in - 1 - The Goyard Sac Rouette. So light and easy to carry, I carried it 7 times in August.
> 
> Purse out - 1 - The Coach Saddle Bag. I really liked this but decided I liked the Lederer Toile bag much more.
> 
> SLGs in - 1 - I am thrilled with my new Mulberry Medium Zip Around wallet. In Prussian Blue, with a burgundy leather interior. It is (finally) exactly what I've been looking for.
> 
> SLGs out - 0 - but I might list my very small Coach card case… I've never carried it, but I love the leather.
> 
> Scarves in - 5. Oops! A 140 moussie (I was enabled!), a vintage jacquard, a 70 that I had been looking for, a 90 in a super fun graphic pattern, and a CS losange - which might be my foothold into the CSGM?
> 
> Cross Stitch/Lederer Update - I had sent the Lederer bag to a trusted purse person in Montana; she thought she might be able to get the cross stitch on the purse, but needed to see (and handle the bag) it first to make an informed decision. Welp - it's coming back to me this week - she just didn't feel comfortable. It would have involved taking the bag completely apart, and then the worry of getting it back together, leather issues, hardware issues and lets not talk about how much all that would have cost! So - I'm glad. When I sent it off, I was of two minds. Yes - I want that work on the bag. No - I like that bag just as it is. Okay - I was of three minds - what if I didn't like it once the cross stitch was on it?
> She thought maybe it would be better if I put it on a tote - like a Double Sens, or even a RL tote of some sort. But, I learned that while I *like* a tote, I don't like a BIG tote. I love my Just Campagne - it's a great size. But I don't love any of my other totes, I only carry a tote when I have a crap-ton of stuff to haul to the office or if I'm traveling - so they aren't a thing for me. So, I don't want a tote!
> When the Lederer gets here, I may carry it a few days out of sheer relief that it's back and I didn't ruin it.
> Now my thoughts for the cross stitch is to make it into a smallish clutch or just frame it and enjoy it that way.




Congratulations on you your birthday month goodies, they sound gorgeous. 

I liked the Catch Saddle bag too, just couldn't justify it, can't have everything. It must have been hard letting this one go. 

You _will_ find the perfect bag for your X-stich.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Aug YTD Stats
> 
> Bags In / Out: 0/2
> SLG’s In/ Out: 0/0
> Bags for sale: 0
> Bags being hunted: 0
> 
> *Sold my “last” unwanted bag this month. Blissfully quiet on the bag front*.



Well done!


----------



## papertiger

Can anyone remember if the huge scull hobo and the Italian 'man bag' went out last month can't find my July tally?

*August *

Bags 
Out 1 Pan Am cabin bag (or 3 see above)
In 1 (Gucci Baiadera print 1955 Shoulder bag)

SLGs
Out 0 
In 1 (not leather but velvet pouch)


Lets not even talk about jewellery


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> July Stats
> 
> 1 bag in (I hope, where is it?) Gucci 1955
> 1 bag out! YES, PT here  Old hobo a friend made me from an old leather skirt.
> 
> SLGs
> In 0
> Out 1 (OMG) Canvas pencil case
> 
> _Lots_ of clothes out too.
> 
> However, fine jewellery in soooo haven't been an  but at least I paid for it so long ago it didn't hurt too much.





papertiger said:


> Can anyone remember if the huge scull hobo and the Italian 'man bag' went out last month can't find my July tally?
> 
> August
> 
> Bags
> Out 1 Pan Am cabin bag (or 3 see above)
> In 1 (Gucci Baiadera print 1955 Shoulder bag)
> 
> SLGs
> Out 0
> In 1 (not leather but velvet pouch)
> 
> 
> Lets not even talk about jewellery


Great stats. Congratulations on your jewelry 
Here’s your July tally for reference.


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Aug YTD Stats
> 
> Bags In / Out: 0/2
> SLG’s In/ Out: 0/0
> Bags for sale: 0
> Bags being hunted: 0
> 
> Sold my “last” unwanted bag this month. Blissfully quiet on the bag front.


Holy cow Sparkletastic! Congratulations on your outs AND a on the sale of your last unwanted bag. How do you feel?


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Great stats. Congratulations on your jewelry
> Here’s your July tally for reference.



Even better!

0 bags in and 2 bags out! 

Thank you for finding it


----------



## keodi

Sparkletastic said:


> Aug YTD Stats
> 
> Bags In / Out: 0/2
> SLG’s In/ Out: 0/0
> Bags for sale: 0
> Bags being hunted: 0
> 
> Sold my “last” unwanted bag this month. Blissfully quiet on the bag front.


Great job Sparkletastic!


Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you sweetie!
> I’ll post some pictures tomorrow. Right now on the Mulberry site there’s a red faux Croc one - I am tempted because I’m so happy with this one.
> https://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/wo...s/medium-zip-around-wallet-scarlet-croc-print
> The vintage jacquard is a Mors et Gourmettes in the mesh jacquard. I posted pictures of it last week on the SOTD thread, it is a beautiful green.
> I absolutely appreciate the honesty from Annie - she really thought long and hard, and we had several conversations about options. What she did was priceless these days - she was honest. ❤
> 
> Thank you so much! ❤
> 
> *Priceless - you can’t beat being happy.*


Agreed! happy birthday Cookiefiend!  


papertiger said:


> Even better!
> 
> *0 bags in and 2 bags out!*
> 
> Thank you for finding it


Very nice!
My bag stats for the month
Bags In / Out: 0/0
SLG’s In/ Out: 0/0
Bags for sale: 0
Bags being hunted: 0
I got lucky this month, and i was able to get 3 HG Hermes scarves from my list, I was very happy about that!


----------



## More bags

*August Update, YTD Stats and Challenges*

Carried 12 bags
Exited 63 items - books, clothes and household items
During the past few months at home, I reflected on what I have, what I use and what I love in my handbag wardrobe. I contemplated releasing my three least used bags, I looked at potential acquisitions online and I have reconsidered all of my thoughts, too. I looked at my most frequently carried bags over the last few years. I feel like any new bag would have to compete with a solid stable of bags I already love and carry frequently. I carried a couple of my potential bags to be rehomed and they still feel amazing and fill specific roles. Bottom line, I have purchased nothing and released nothing in either handbags or SLG categories. My recent online eye candy to oogle is scarves and shawls. I still enjoy looking. 
*Aug 2020 Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out

*YTD Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


----------



## More bags

keodi said:


> Great job Sparkletastic!
> 
> Agreed! happy birthday Cookiefiend!
> 
> Very nice!
> My bag stats for the month
> Bags In / Out: 0/0
> SLG’s In/ Out: 0/0
> Bags for sale: 0
> Bags being hunted: 0
> I got lucky this month, and i was able to get 3 HG Hermes scarves from my list, I was very happy about that!


Solid stats keodi! Congratulations on your scarf finds, that is very satisfying finding your grails!


----------



## whateve

August stats
Bags in - possibly 1, I got 2 vintage bags but they are the same color so I'll only keep one at most, 
bags out 0
SLGs in 1, SLGS out 1


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I would love to go shopping with everyone on this entire thread!


Could you imagine us all together. It would be wonderful.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> So… stats for August…. Birthday month so - I did some things.
> 
> Purses in - 1 - The Goyard Sac Rouette. So light and easy to carry, I carried it 7 times in August.
> 
> Purse out - 1 - The Coach Saddle Bag. I really liked this but decided I liked the Lederer Toile bag much more.
> 
> SLGs in - 1 - I am thrilled with my new Mulberry Medium Zip Around wallet. In Prussian Blue, with a burgundy leather interior. It is (finally) exactly what I've been looking for.
> 
> SLGs out - 0 - but I might list my very small Coach card case… I've never carried it, but I love the leather.
> 
> Scarves in - 5. Oops! A 140 moussie (I was enabled!), a vintage jacquard, a 70 that I had been looking for, a 90 in a super fun graphic pattern, and a CS losange - which might be my foothold into the CSGM?
> 
> Cross Stitch/Lederer Update - I had sent the Lederer bag to a trusted purse person in Montana; she thought she might be able to get the cross stitch on the purse, but needed to see (and handle the bag) it first to make an informed decision. Welp - it's coming back to me this week - she just didn't feel comfortable. It would have involved taking the bag completely apart, and then the worry of getting it back together, leather issues, hardware issues and lets not talk about how much all that would have cost! So - I'm glad. When I sent it off, I was of two minds. Yes - I want that work on the bag. No - I like that bag just as it is. Okay - I was of three minds - what if I didn't like it once the cross stitch was on it?
> She thought maybe it would be better if I put it on a tote - like a Double Sens, or even a RL tote of some sort. But, I learned that while I *like* a tote, I don't like a BIG tote. I love my Just Campagne - it's a great size. But I don't love any of my other totes, I only carry a tote when I have a crap-ton of stuff to haul to the office or if I'm traveling - so they aren't a thing for me. So, I don't want a tote!
> When the Lederer gets here, I may carry it a few days out of sheer relief that it's back and I didn't ruin it.
> Now my thoughts for the cross stitch is to make it into a smallish clutch or just frame it and enjoy it that way.


Happy Birthday ! Can't wait to see your new wallet.


----------



## dcooney4

August Stats
2 Bags in
2 Bags out
0 Slgs in 
0 slgs out
2 Sport bags in- one of the backpacks two arrives today. Should have large enough pockets for water bottles. 
0 sport bags out


----------



## momasaurus

My August stats:
Bags in: 0
Bags out: 0
SLGs in: 0
SLGs out: 0
Scarves in: 1
Scarves out: 1
I have been living in my rose sakura chevre Calvi (for errands), and the Portland Leather shoulder/tote (if I need to carry sanitzer, iPad, etc.). I will try to expand this month!
(And I do have my eye on the O-Kelly small pendant.....)


----------



## Cookiefiend

keodi said:


> Great job Sparkletastic!
> 
> Agreed! happy birthday Cookiefiend!
> 
> Very nice!
> My bag stats for the month
> Bags In / Out: 0/0
> SLG’s In/ Out: 0/0
> Bags for sale: 0
> Bags being hunted: 0
> I got lucky this month, and i was able to get 3 HG Hermes scarves from my list, I was very happy about that!


Thank you keodi!
Congrats on finding your grails! Do you mind sharing what they were? I find grails fascinating because they’re all so different for each of us. ❤️


More bags said:


> *August Update, YTD Stats and Challenges*
> 
> Carried 12 bags
> Exited 63 items - books, clothes and household items
> During the past few months at home, I reflected on what I have, what I use and what I love in my handbag wardrobe. I contemplated releasing my three least used bags, I looked at potential acquisitions online and I have reconsidered all of my thoughts, too. I looked at my most frequently carried bags over the last few years. I feel like any new bag would have to compete with a solid stable of bags I already love and carry frequently. I carried a couple of my potential bags to be rehomed and they still feel amazing and fill specific roles. Bottom line, I have purchased nothing and released nothing in either handbags or SLG categories. My recent online eye candy to oogle is scarves and shawls. I still enjoy looking.
> *Aug 2020 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


Excellent! Thank you for sharing your thoughts, they are helpful to me. Sometimes I feel like I can’t quite articulate what I’m thinking! I pruned a few bags in August for donations, and now my collection feels almost perfect. 
(there may be 2 still on the fence)


whateve said:


> August stats
> Bags in - possibly 1, I got 2 vintage bags but they are the same color so I'll only keep one at most,
> bags out 0
> SLGs in 1, SLGS out 1


Well done! 


dcooney4 said:


> Happy Birthday ! Can't wait to see your new wallet.


Thank you sweetheart! ❤️


dcooney4 said:


> August Stats
> 2 Bags in
> 2 Bags out
> 0 Slgs in
> 0 slgs out
> 2 Sport bags in- one of the backpacks two arrives today. Should have large enough pockets for water bottles.
> 0 sport bags out


Wow - good job! 


momasaurus said:


> My August stats:
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 0
> SLGs in: 0
> SLGs out: 0
> Scarves in: 1
> Scarves out: 1
> I have been living in my rose sakura chevre Calvi (for errands), and the Portland Leather shoulder/tote (if I need to carry sanitzer, iPad, etc.). I will try to expand this month!
> (And I do have my eye on the O-Kelly small pendant.....)


Excellent, you’re exactly even!  Which scarf did you bring in?


----------



## msd_bags

Belated happy birthday @Cookiefiend !!


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> *August Update, YTD Stats and Challenges*
> 
> Carried 12 bags
> Exited 63 items - books, clothes and household items
> During the past few months at home, I reflected on what I have, what I use and what I love in my handbag wardrobe. I contemplated releasing my three least used bags, I looked at potential acquisitions online and I have reconsidered all of my thoughts, too. I looked at my most frequently carried bags over the last few years. I feel like any new bag would have to compete with a solid stable of bags I already love and carry frequently. I carried a couple of my potential bags to be rehomed and they still feel amazing and fill specific roles. Bottom line, I have purchased nothing and released nothing in either handbags or SLG categories. My recent online eye candy to oogle is scarves and shawls. I still enjoy looking.
> *Aug 2020 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out



 

I am slightly in awe of your carrying 12 bags  - slightly in contrast to my measly 4 (mostly to do with Covid)  I hope to do better next (this) month.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Could you imagine us all together. It would be wonderful.



even though it's kinda the point we STOP each other from going shopping he he  it _would _be so much fun


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> My August stats:
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 0
> SLGs in: 0
> SLGs out: 0
> Scarves in: 1
> Scarves out: 1
> I have been living in my rose sakura chevre Calvi (for errands), and the Portland Leather shoulder/tote (if I need to carry sanitzer, iPad, etc.). I will try to expand this month!
> (And I do have my eye on the O-Kelly small pendant.....)



Only in this thread the perfect score is 0! 

Bravo


----------



## 880

ElainePG said:


> I used to love Wolford tights (stockings? pantyhose?) back when I was wearing such things, and even though they were $$$, they lasted & lasted. The black patterned ones, worn with a skirt & sweater, really lent "oomph" to a casual outfit.


Me too! I still have micro fish nets, thigh highs and leggings from. . . well a really long time ago 

@Etriers, thank you for the reminder not to go crazy! It’s just with covid, the majority of shopping has been done via the internet and I havent  been IRL shopping very much 

@Cookiefiend, happy belated birthday! I hope you find the perfect bag for the cross stitch!

@ElainePG, @dcooney4, @papertiger, when we go shopping with everyone on this thread, we would only stop mistakes. We’d enable must haves and other things! congrats on the ring !

congrats @Sparkletastic on achieving bag equilibrium


----------



## Cookiefiend

msd_bags said:


> Belated happy birthday @Cookiefiend !!


Thank you!!   


880 said:


> Me too! I still have micro fish nets, thigh highs and leggings from. . . well a really long time ago
> 
> @Etriers, thank you for the reminder not to go crazy! It’s just with covid, the majority of shopping has been done via the internet and I havent  been IRL shopping very much
> 
> @Cookiefiend, happy belated birthday! I hope you find the perfect bag for the cross stitch!
> 
> @ElainePG, @dcooney4, @papertiger, when we go shopping with everyone on this thread, we would only stop mistakes. We’d enable must haves and other things! congrats on the ring !
> 
> congrats @Sparkletastic on achieving bag equilibrium


Thank you so much!


----------



## Cookiefiend

zomg Zomg ZOMG!! 
I SOLD the Danse Lente!!!  

(also: )
(also - Running to the post office with it!! )


----------



## 880

Congrats! So happy for you @Cookiefiend! Good luck with the post office!


----------



## Cookiefiend

880 said:


> Congrats! So happy for you @Cookiefiend! Good luck with the post office!


Thank you! It's been over a year since I listed it, I lost money and I don't care even a little bit because it's finally out of the closet.
I just hope it doesn't come back…. I didn't warn anyone that it needs it's own chair!


----------



## Cookiefiend

For @ElainePG, my Mulberry wallet!
The color is Porcelain Blue (not Prussian - d’oh), and is a little smaller than my H Silk’in - shown underneath it so you can see the difference.




Inside are 6 CC slots, a center zipped section and 2 pockets (one on each side) behind the CC slots. There’s plenty of space to put papers or other cards too.




I have been interested in the H smaller Silk’in, but was worried it would be too small. I need to carry business cards too, but I want them separate from the personal cards. I honestly think this is perfect.


----------



## 880

Perfect wallet ^!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> zomg Zomg ZOMG!!
> I SOLD the Danse Lente!!!
> 
> (also: )
> (also - Running to the post office with it!! )


Congrats!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> For @ElainePG, my Mulberry wallet!
> The color is Porcelain Blue (not Prussian - d’oh), and is a little smaller than my H Silk’in - shown underneath it so you can see the difference.
> View attachment 4835092
> 
> View attachment 4835096
> 
> Inside are 6 CC slots, a center zipped section and 2 pockets (one on each side) behind the CC slots. There’s plenty of space to put papers or other cards too.
> View attachment 4835094
> 
> View attachment 4835093
> 
> I have been interested in the H smaller Silk’in, but was worried it would be too small. I need to carry business cards too, but I want them separate from the personal cards. I honestly think this is perfect.


This is lovely. Perfect color and format too.


----------



## Cookiefiend

880 said:


> Perfect wallet ^!


Thank you! I’m seriously considering the red one on the website too! 


dcooney4 said:


> Congrats!


ohmigosh - thank you! I went so quick to the post office, I may have left skid-marks in the driveway! 


dcooney4 said:


> This is lovely. Perfect color and format too.


Thank you! ❤️


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> zomg Zomg ZOMG!!
> I SOLD the Danse Lente!!!
> 
> (also: )
> (also - Running to the post office with it!! )


Woot woot! Congratulations on selling this bag.



Cookiefiend said:


> For @ElainePG, my Mulberry wallet!
> The color is Porcelain Blue (not Prussian - d’oh), and is a little smaller than my H Silk’in - shown underneath it so you can see the difference.
> View attachment 4835092
> 
> View attachment 4835096
> 
> Inside are 6 CC slots, a center zipped section and 2 pockets (one on each side) behind the CC slots. There’s plenty of space to put papers or other cards too.
> View attachment 4835094
> 
> View attachment 4835093
> 
> I have been interested in the H smaller Silk’in, but was worried it would be too small. I need to carry business cards too, but I want them separate from the personal cards. I honestly think this is perfect.


This is lovely - the colour and the layout. Thanks for sharing the helpful pics. Now, going to check it out online!
Edited to add: the red is so pretty and I don’t need another wallet.


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> I am slightly in awe of your carrying 12 bags  - slightly in contrast to my measly 4 (mostly to do with Covid)  I hope to do better next (this) month.


Thank you @papertiger.


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> *August *
> Bags
> Out 1 Pan Am cabin bag (or 3 see above)
> In 1 (Gucci Baiadera print 1955 Shoulder bag)
> SLGs
> Out 0
> In 1 (not leather but velvet pouch)
> *Lets not even talk about jewellery *


PT, what happens in jewelry stores stays in jewelry stores. 


More bags said:


> Holy cow Sparkletastic! Congratulations on your outs AND a on the sale of your last unwanted bag. How do you feel?


Thanks! It feels great but, oddly anticlimactic. I’ve been actively “curating” _(I love using this elegant term to elevate my past manic buying and selling) _my collection for a decade. Many times I thought I was finished, but I wasn’t. There was always a bag or two irritating me in my closet or a missing bag I really wanted to own. Now, I know I’m finished. I’ve lived with 90% of my current collection for at least a couple of years. I’m actively using them (Covid time excepted) and I love them.

But, I miss the hunt, capture and reveal of bag acquisition a little bit. I’m going to have to figure out a new way to get the adrenaline rush. And, I’d really like it to be something non acquisition oriented. 

That all being said, I’d still allow myself to buy a bag or two each year. But, they would have to be special acquisitions I know I will wear. 





More bags said:


> Carried 12 bags
> Exited 63 items - books, clothes and household items
> *I feel like any new bag would have to compete with a solid stable of bags I already love and carry frequently.* I carried a couple of my potential bags to be rehomed and they still feel amazing and fill specific roles. Bottom line, I have purchased nothing and released nothing in either handbags or SLG categories. My recent online eye candy to oogle is scarves and shawls. I still enjoy looking.
> *Aug 2020 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


Kudos on your stats. Even bigger applause for your comprehensive decluttering and thoughtful approach to your bag collection. 

I so agree with you on new bags. It’s not that I don’t see nice ones that I’d like to own, I just don’t see how they can compete with my current bags to get enough wear. 


dcooney4 said:


> Could you imagine us all together. It would be wonderful.


Yes!!! But, we’d have to do it after the Covid time. I’m a hugger!!


papertiger said:


> even though it's kinda the point we STOP each other from going shopping he he  it _would _be so much fun


We’d loosen the reigns just for our extravaganza!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> So… stats for August…. Birthday month so - I did some things.
> 
> Purses in - 1 - The Goyard Sac Rouette. So light and easy to carry, I carried it 7 times in August.
> 
> Purse out - 1 - The Coach Saddle Bag. I really liked this but decided I liked the Lederer Toile bag much more.
> 
> SLGs in - 1 - I am thrilled with my new Mulberry Medium Zip Around wallet. In Prussian Blue, with a burgundy leather interior. It is (finally) exactly what I've been looking for.
> 
> SLGs out - 0 - but I might list my very small Coach card case… I've never carried it, but I love the leather.
> 
> Scarves in - 5. Oops! A 140 moussie (I was enabled!), a vintage jacquard, a 70 that I had been looking for, a 90 in a super fun graphic pattern, and a CS losange - which might be my foothold into the CSGM?
> 
> Cross Stitch/Lederer Update - I had sent the Lederer bag to a trusted purse person in Montana; she thought she might be able to get the cross stitch on the purse, but needed to see (and handle the bag) it first to make an informed decision. Welp - it's coming back to me this week - she just didn't feel comfortable. It would have involved taking the bag completely apart, and then the worry of getting it back together, leather issues, hardware issues and lets not talk about how much all that would have cost! So - I'm glad. When I sent it off, I was of two minds. Yes - I want that work on the bag. No - I like that bag just as it is. Okay - I was of three minds - what if I didn't like it once the cross stitch was on it?
> She thought maybe it would be better if I put it on a tote - like a Double Sens, or even a RL tote of some sort. But, I learned that while I *like* a tote, I don't like a BIG tote. I love my Just Campagne - it's a great size. But I don't love any of my other totes, I only carry a tote when I have a crap-ton of stuff to haul to the office or if I'm traveling - so they aren't a thing for me. So, I don't want a tote!
> When the Lederer gets here, I may carry it a few days out of sheer relief that it's back and I didn't ruin it.
> Now my thoughts for the cross stitch is to make it into a smallish clutch or just frame it and enjoy it that way.



Thanks for the bag update. I was wondering what had happened tp the cross stitch bag project. It´s good that the bag is coming back to you as it was- "unharmed". I did not realize you had second thoughts on putting the embroidery on it before you sent it in.


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> Woot woot! Congratulations on selling this bag.
> 
> 
> This is lovely - the colour and the layout. Thanks for sharing the helpful pics. Now, going to check it out online!
> Edited to add: the red is so pretty and I don’t need another wallet.


 I know!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Happy Birthday @Cookiefiend ! xx


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> For @ElainePG, my Mulberry wallet!
> The color is Porcelain Blue (not Prussian - d’oh), and is a little smaller than my H Silk’in - shown underneath it so you can see the difference.
> View attachment 4835092
> 
> View attachment 4835096
> 
> Inside are 6 CC slots, a center zipped section and 2 pockets (one on each side) behind the CC slots. There’s plenty of space to put papers or other cards too.
> View attachment 4835094
> 
> View attachment 4835093
> 
> I have been interested in the H smaller Silk’in, but was worried it would be too small. I need to carry business cards too, but I want them separate from the personal cards. I honestly think this is perfect.



The wallet is very, very pretty! My fingertips long to caress the leather!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Have you ever looked at your SO and thought - just why?????

You all know I despise clutter and extra stuff. I make Marie Kondo look like a hoarder.  Mr. S knows this about me and, candidly, he’s pretty much the same way - which is why we don’t kill each other. LOL!

Today, however, he marches out of his office with about 30 long lost clothing items of MINE and asks me if I want to take them now.

  

Evidently, at some point when I was doing a massive closet purge - clearing, donating, selling - he thought I wanted him to put these items aside. For what reason I still don’t know.

About 10 of them are items I had planned to get tailored...and forgot. Well, I’m carrying extra surgery / Covid weight so that ain’t happening any time soon. (Sigh) Into the main closet they go. I feel like they’re mocking me. 

The rest _could_ all be sold. But, except for one ancient St. John suit, I doubt any individual item would sell for more than $50 - most around $25.

I can’t take the (low gain) effort to sell this stuff for that. Measuring, photographing, dealing with buyers??? Nope. Even with all this Covid caused down time? Still nope! So, I’ll take them to goodwill when I next leave the house.

But, ugh! What made him think I wanted that stuff lingering around? Sigh - I just don’t want to deal with it.


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thanks for the bag update. I was wondering what had happened tp the cross stitch bag project. It´s good that the bag is coming back to you as it was- "unharmed". I did not realize you had second thoughts on putting the embroidery on it before you sent it in.


I didn't truly have second thoughts until after I sent it off… I had been texting with her and when she asked if I would send it to her so she could see it - I got right up, wrapped the bag and the work (took pictures just in case) up, and popped it in a box to send off. She let me know when she received it. Then - we had a very long conversation that ended with her saying "Let me think about it". Then I got worried! 
I am glad that it's on the way home!


cowgirlsboots said:


> Happy Birthday @Cookiefiend ! xx


Thank you sweetheart!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Have you ever looked at your SO and thought - just why?????
> 
> You all know I despise clutter and extra stuff. I make Marie Kondo look like a hoarder.  Mr. S knows this about me and, candidly, he’s pretty much the same way - which is why we don’t kill each other. LOL!
> 
> Today, however, he marches out of his office with about 30 long lost clothing items of MINE and asks me if I want to take them now.
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently, at some point when I was doing a massive closet purge - clearing, donating, selling - he thought I wanted him to put these items aside. For what reason I still don’t know.
> 
> About 10 of them are items I had planned to get tailored...and forgot. Well, I’m carrying extra surgery / Covid weight so that ain’t happening any time soon. (Sigh) Into the main closet they go. I feel like they’re mocking me.
> 
> The rest _could_ all be sold. But, except for one ancient St. John suit, I doubt any individual item would sell for more than $50 - most around $25.
> 
> I can’t take the (low gain) effort to sell this stuff for that. Measuring, photographing, dealing with buyers??? Nope. Even with all this Covid caused down time? Still nope! So, I’ll take them to goodwill when I next leave the house.
> 
> But, ugh! What made him think I wanted that stuff lingering around? Sigh - I just don’t want to deal with it.



I think I´d see the clothes as surprise stock to sell- 25 here, 50 there are a start on a nice new bag from the preloved market...   I´m currently struggling to sell some items of clothing I finally admitted to myself do not fit me and never will. But even at very basic prices it´s not easy and most people who are interested will be of the "what´s your lowest price?" kind and annoy me right away.


----------



## Sparkletastic

cowgirlsboots said:


> I think I‘d see the clothes as surprise stock to sell- 25 here, 50 there are a start on a nice new bag from the preloved market...   I´m currently struggling to sell some items of clothing I finally admitted to myself do not fit me and never will. But even at very basic prices it´s not easy and most people who are interested will be of the "what´s your lowest price?" kind and annoy me right away.


I’ve always looked at anything not nailed down that way. Sell to upgrade. But, I’m in the US and we’re on full tilt cuckoo mode here: Covid, restricted movement, the current social / racial issues, rogue citizen militia, and the poisonous political “dialogue” is wearing on me like the roughest of sandpaper.

I know I’m irritable  and I don’t have enough in me to pleasantly deal with a buyer being picky over a $20 item. I’d sooner burn it at midnight while cackling insanely and doing a naked dance around the fire. 

So, for the good of me, my household and society at large - it’s to the charity shop they go!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve always looked at anything not nailed down that way. Sell to upgrade. But, I’m in the US and we’re on full tilt cuckoo mode here: Covid, restricted movement, the current social / racial issues, rogue citizen militia, and the poisonous political “dialogue” is wearing on me like the roughest of sandpaper.
> 
> I know I’m irritable  and I don’t have enough in me to pleasantly deal with a buyer being picky over a $20 item. I’d sooner burn it at midnight while cackling insanely and doing a naked dance around the fire.
> 
> So, for the good of me, my household and society at large - it’s to the charity shop they go!


Oh I hear you! Dealing with potential buyers can be such a hassle- more photos, price negotiations.... and all about a 20 Euro item...  over here people are crazy when it comes to shipping costs. They expect to get them for free while they are quite expensive when you need tracked. (And I wn´t go for anything else...) I had somebody tell me he was buying an item three days ago and not heard back from him, yet. I guess that it was.... if people only had the decency to write and say clearly they have changed their mind.
... and I was so happy to have my bad purchase out of the way...


----------



## ElainePG

keodi said:


> Great job Sparkletastic!
> 
> Agreed! happy birthday Cookiefiend!
> 
> Very nice!
> My bag stats for the month
> Bags In / Out: 0/0
> SLG’s In/ Out: 0/0
> Bags for sale: 0
> Bags being hunted: 0
> I got lucky this month, and i was able to get 3 HG Hermes scarves from my list, I was very happy about that!


Wow, terrific stats! Sounds as though you're either bag content, or bag bored.

But scarf excited, which I totally get!  Are these scarves from this season, or older ones? And did you trek to the boutique, or shop on line?

If they are from this season, I've gotta say, I didn't see anything that I'd dare to buy from the web site. I spotted some "maybe/possibly" 90cm scarves, but I would have had to try them in person. And we've cancelled our trip to San Francisco. (I believe I've already whined about this, so I'll hush now.)


----------



## Kimbashop

Cookiefiend said:


> So… stats for August…. Birthday month so - I did some things.
> 
> Purses in - 1 - The Goyard Sac Rouette. So light and easy to carry, I carried it 7 times in August.
> 
> Purse out - 1 - The Coach Saddle Bag. I really liked this but decided I liked the Lederer Toile bag much more.
> 
> SLGs in - 1 - I am thrilled with my new Mulberry Medium Zip Around wallet. In Prussian Blue, with a burgundy leather interior. It is (finally) exactly what I've been looking for.
> 
> SLGs out - 0 - but I might list my very small Coach card case… I've never carried it, but I love the leather.
> 
> Scarves in - 5. Oops! A 140 moussie (I was enabled!), a vintage jacquard, a 70 that I had been looking for, a 90 in a super fun graphic pattern, and a CS losange - which might be my foothold into the CSGM?
> 
> Cross Stitch/Lederer Update - I had sent the Lederer bag to a trusted purse person in Montana; she thought she might be able to get the cross stitch on the purse, but needed to see (and handle the bag) it first to make an informed decision. Welp - it's coming back to me this week - she just didn't feel comfortable. It would have involved taking the bag completely apart, and then the worry of getting it back together, leather issues, hardware issues and lets not talk about how much all that would have cost! So - I'm glad. When I sent it off, I was of two minds. Yes - I want that work on the bag. No - I like that bag just as it is. Okay - I was of three minds - what if I didn't like it once the cross stitch was on it?
> She thought maybe it would be better if I put it on a tote - like a Double Sens, or even a RL tote of some sort. But, I learned that while I *like* a tote, I don't like a BIG tote. I love my Just Campagne - it's a great size. But I don't love any of my other totes, I only carry a tote when I have a crap-ton of stuff to haul to the office or if I'm traveling - so they aren't a thing for me. So, I don't want a tote!
> When the Lederer gets here, I may carry it a few days out of sheer relief that it's back and I didn't ruin it.
> Now my thoughts for the cross stitch is to make it into a smallish clutch or just frame it and enjoy it that way.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## 880

DH and I periodically clean out closets and donate. DH is better about it than I am which is good bc he’s actually more of a clothes horse than I am. For bags, I give to family members and others mainly or consign. my moms assistant is my size and shoe size. . .


----------



## Cookiefiend

Kimbashop said:


> Happy Birthday!


Thank you! ❤️


----------



## keodi

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you keodi!
> Congrats on finding your grails! Do you mind sharing what they were? I find grails fascinating because they’re all so different for each of us. ❤


Yes! i got
1.beloved india in excellent condition with box in the brown/red/pink cw, not a fan of brown per say, but the brown is cool toned,
2. then Robe du soir came along unexpectedly in the black, marine cw,
3. And pelages et camouflage  in the exact CW 03 with the gold border came about new with tags and box!
I'll post pics tomorrow!


Cookiefiend said:


> zomg Zomg ZOMG!!
> I SOLD the Danse Lente!!!
> 
> (also: )
> (also - Running to the post office with it!! )


Who hoo! Congratulations!


dcooney4 said:


> This is lovely. Perfect color and format too.


Agreed!


Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve always looked at anything not nailed down that way. Sell to upgrade. But, I’m in the US and *we’re on full tilt cuckoo mode here: Covid, restricted movement, the current social / racial issues, rogue citizen militia, and the poisonous political “dialogue” is wearing on me like the roughest of sandpaper.*
> 
> I know I’m irritable  and I don’t have enough in me to pleasantly deal with a buyer being picky over a $20 item. I’d sooner burn it at midnight while cackling insanely and doing a naked dance around the fire.
> 
> So, for the good of me, my household and society at large - it’s to the charity shop they go!


You're not kidding! I thought I was the only one who felt this way, I agree you on selling clothing items, I don't have the patience to deal..


----------



## 880

keodi said:


> Yes! i got
> 1.beloved india in excellent condition with box in the brown/red/pink cw, not a fan of brown per say, but the brown is cool toned,
> 2. then Robe du soir came along unexpectedly in the black, marine cw,
> 3. And pelages et camouflage in the exact CW 03 with the gold border came about new with tags and box!
> I'll post pics tomorrow!


Sounds amazing! Congratulations!


----------



## keodi

880 said:


> Sounds amazing! Congratulations!


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Have you ever looked at your SO and thought - just why?????
> 
> You all know I despise clutter and extra stuff. I make Marie Kondo look like a hoarder.  Mr. S knows this about me and, candidly, he’s pretty much the same way - which is why we don’t kill each other. LOL!
> 
> Today, however, he marches out of his office with about 30 long lost clothing items of MINE and asks me if I want to take them now.
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently, at some point when I was doing a massive closet purge - clearing, donating, selling - he thought I wanted him to put these items aside. For what reason I still don’t know.
> 
> About 10 of them are items I had planned to get tailored...and forgot. Well, I’m carrying extra surgery / Covid weight so that ain’t happening any time soon. (Sigh) Into the main closet they go. I feel like they’re mocking me.
> 
> The rest _could_ all be sold. But, except for one ancient St. John suit, I doubt any individual item would sell for more than $50 - most around $25.
> 
> I can’t take the (low gain) effort to sell this stuff for that. Measuring, photographing, dealing with buyers??? Nope. Even with all this Covid caused down time? Still nope! So, I’ll take them to goodwill when I next leave the house.
> 
> But, ugh! What made him think I wanted that stuff lingering around? Sigh - I just don’t want to deal with it.


I sold a St. John dress a few years ago. After being listed for quite awhile, I only got $50 for it.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> zomg Zomg ZOMG!!
> I SOLD the Danse Lente!!!
> 
> (also: )
> (also - Running to the post office with it!! )


WOW!!! You must be SO glad to get the darned thing OUT of your closet. Congratulations!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> For @ElainePG, my Mulberry wallet!
> The color is Porcelain Blue (not Prussian - d’oh), and is a little smaller than my H Silk’in - shown underneath it so you can see the difference.
> View attachment 4835092
> 
> View attachment 4835096
> 
> Inside are 6 CC slots, a center zipped section and 2 pockets (one on each side) behind the CC slots. There’s plenty of space to put papers or other cards too.
> View attachment 4835094
> 
> View attachment 4835093
> 
> I have been interested in the H smaller Silk’in, but was worried it would be too small. I need to carry business cards too, but I want them separate from the personal cards. I honestly think this is perfect.


You're right, it IS perfect. I have the "baby sister" to this wallet. I can't remember what it was called (& Mulberry no longer makes it). It's also a zip-around, but the center divider doesn't zip, it's just an open slot (maybe for folded bills?). There are only 4 CC slots total (and no space behind them). It's really only good for carrying to evening events, and ultimately I found that I preferred a dedicated CC holder for that purpose.

On the other hand, it's red, the leather is yummy, and it has the original Mulberry tree on it. So I keep it out of nostalgia, which probably doesn't make sense, but I can't be hassled with selling at this point.

Yours, on the other hand, especially in that yummy shade of porcelain blue… 

ETA: Here's the link to the updated version of the one I have (no more tree, and the interior of mine is red, not black). https://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/women/whats-new/long-zipped-wallet-coral-orange-heavy-grain


----------



## ElainePG

keodi said:


> Yes! i got
> 1.beloved india in excellent condition with box in the brown/red/pink cw, not a fan of brown per say, but the brown is cool toned,
> *2. then Robe du soir came along unexpectedly in the black, marine cw,*
> 3. And pelages et camouflage  in the exact CW 03 with the gold border came about new with tags and box!
> I'll post pics tomorrow!


We're twins on this! I was so excited when I found it last year. You will LOVE owning it… it is so easy to wear with either black or navy (or grey, or medium blue, or jeans, or…)


----------



## keodi

ElainePG said:


> We're twins on this! I was so excited when I found it last year. You will LOVE owning it… it is so easy to wear with either black or navy (or grey, or medium blue, or jeans, or…)


I agree its very easy to wear!


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> For @ElainePG, my Mulberry wallet!
> The color is Porcelain Blue (not Prussian - d’oh), and is a little smaller than my H Silk’in - shown underneath it so you can see the difference.
> View attachment 4835092
> 
> View attachment 4835096
> 
> Inside are 6 CC slots, a center zipped section and 2 pockets (one on each side) behind the CC slots. There’s plenty of space to put papers or other cards too.
> View attachment 4835094
> 
> View attachment 4835093
> 
> I have been interested in the H smaller Silk’in, but was worried it would be too small. I need to carry business cards too, but I want them separate from the personal cards. I honestly think this is perfect.



Beautiful colour and leather! 

A very Happy Birthday to you


----------



## papertiger

I'm resorting to walking around my garden with my new bags  gladly doing mod pics for tPFers - any excuse to wear it ha ha

BTW, very happy to report the velvet is a cotton velvet which should be fairly easy to maintain. I was worried because it feels so silky, I don't feel so worried about it now.


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you keodi!
> Congrats on finding your grails! Do you mind sharing what they were? I find grails fascinating because they’re all so different for each of us. ❤
> 
> Excellent! Thank you for sharing your thoughts, they are helpful to me. Sometimes I feel like I can’t quite articulate what I’m thinking! I pruned a few bags in August for donations, and now my collection feels almost perfect.
> (there may be 2 still on the fence)
> 
> Well done!
> 
> Thank you sweetheart! ❤
> 
> Wow - good job!
> 
> Excellent, you’re exactly even!  Which scarf did you bring in?


I bought the Toucans in teal and in white (returned the teal) and the Leopard/remix (also returned). Since we can't shop in person right now (or actually it's just too difficult) I am using H.com as a revolving door, LOL. So, to answer your question, I brought in the toucans with the white background. I love the Miami/deco vibe.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> Only in this thread the perfect score is 0!
> 
> Bravo


Thanks. August went quickly, for some reason. It's also my birthday month and I milked it, with outdoor dinners and distanced meetups for weeks and weeks, LOL.


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> For @ElainePG, my Mulberry wallet!
> The color is Porcelain Blue (not Prussian - d’oh), and is a little smaller than my H Silk’in - shown underneath it so you can see the difference.
> View attachment 4835092
> 
> View attachment 4835096
> 
> Inside are 6 CC slots, a center zipped section and 2 pockets (one on each side) behind the CC slots. There’s plenty of space to put papers or other cards too.
> View attachment 4835094
> 
> View attachment 4835093
> 
> I have been interested in the H smaller Silk’in, but was worried it would be too small. I need to carry business cards too, but I want them separate from the personal cards. I honestly think this is perfect.


I love zip-around wallets and lived in my BV intrecciato full-sized acid green until I killed it, now a dusty pink one (both are pre-loved which is why IDK the color names!). I keep eyeing the Silk'ins (full sized or half-pint) because I am a sucker for those linings. Thanks for these pix!


----------



## momasaurus

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve always looked at anything not nailed down that way. Sell to upgrade. But, I’m in the US and we’re on full tilt cuckoo mode here: Covid, restricted movement, the current social / racial issues, rogue citizen militia, and the poisonous political “dialogue” is wearing on me like the roughest of sandpaper.
> 
> I know I’m irritable  and I don’t have enough in me to pleasantly deal with a buyer being picky over a $20 item. I’d sooner burn it at midnight while cackling insanely and doing a naked dance around the fire.
> 
> So, for the good of me, my household and society at large - it’s to the charity shop they go!


I hear you. Those issues are taking a lot out of me as well. Another time I might enjoy stacking those $25 sales into something nice, but as you say -- right now the photographing, listing, and dealing with idiotic shoppers makes me say "donate" and forget about it.


----------



## doni

Happy birthday @Cookiefiend! A virgo. Explains you are so systematic about your wardrobe curating   



Sparkletastic said:


> Have you ever looked at your SO and thought - just why?????



For a moment I thought SO meant Special Order as in Hermes 

My stats this month:

Bags & SLGs: 0 in/0 out
Blazers: 1 in/0 out (if you don’t count my daughter’s closet as out )

Not much shopping this month! But it doesn’t feel like as I have been looking and pondering... which will reflect in next month’s stats.


----------



## Cookiefiend

keodi said:


> Yes! i got
> 1.beloved india in excellent condition with box in the brown/red/pink cw, not a fan of brown per say, but the brown is cool toned,
> 2. then Robe du soir came along unexpectedly in the black, marine cw,
> 3. And pelages et camouflage  in the exact CW 03 with the gold border came about new with tags and box!
> I'll post pics tomorrow!
> 
> Who hoo! Congratulations!
> 
> Agreed!
> 
> You're not kidding! I thought I was the only one who felt this way, I agree you on selling clothing items, I don't have the patience to deal..


Oooo - I remember talking about Beloved India, but RdS and PeC are both extraordinary. I have the pale pink/lavender cw of RdS - it's a scarf that doesn't look like much, but it almost glows when folded. Congratulations! 


ElainePG said:


> You're right, it IS perfect. I have the "baby sister" to this wallet. I can't remember what it was called (& Mulberry no longer makes it). It's also a zip-around, but the center divider doesn't zip, it's just an open slot (maybe for folded bills?). There are only 4 CC slots total (and no space behind them). It's really only good for carrying to evening events, and ultimately I found that I preferred a dedicated CC holder for that purpose.
> 
> On the other hand, it's red, the leather is yummy, and it has the original Mulberry tree on it. So I keep it out of nostalgia, which probably doesn't make sense, but I can't be hassled with selling at this point.
> 
> Yours, on the other hand, especially in that yummy shade of porcelain blue…
> 
> ETA: Here's the link to the updated version of the one I have (no more tree, and the interior of mine is red, not black). https://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/women/whats-new/long-zipped-wallet-coral-orange-heavy-grain


Thank you! I think yours is just like the compact Silk'in - adorable but ultimately too small. I have a cute Kate Spade CC holder - it's a hard case (I think it's technically for chic business cards) and slips into a back pocket with the greatest of ease. j
I did list the Coach wallet - yummy leather, but just too small in the end. 


papertiger said:


> Beautiful colour and leather!
> 
> A very Happy Birthday to you


Thank you so much PT!  


papertiger said:


> I'm resorting to walking around my garden with my new bags  gladly doing mod pics for tPFers - any excuse to wear it ha ha
> 
> BTW, very happy to report the velvet is a cotton velvet which should be fairly easy to maintain. I was worried because it feels so silky, I don't feel so worried about it now.
> 
> View attachment 4835883


What. A. Fun. Bag!!
Thank you for showing mod shots - you've got to be the chicest gardener ever! 


momasaurus said:


> I bought the Toucans in teal and in white (returned the teal) and the Leopard/remix (also returned). Since we can't shop in person right now (or actually it's just too difficult) I am using H.com as a revolving door, LOL. So, to answer your question, I brought in the toucans with the white background. I love the Miami/deco vibe.


Ahhh - I loved that one too. I love those colors. I also loved the Leopards Moderne… in the same cw and I'm terribly tempted to get it but I think I'm going to hold out for Monsieur et Madame. I think.  
Right now since shopping is a problem (my closest store was looted in the riots so they won't even be open for a while), the 2020 threads are necessary - it's the mod shots that are SO VALUABLE! Since we can't go and see them ourselves, everyone that shows what they really look like is doing such a service to those stuck at home. 


momasaurus said:


> I love zip-around wallets and lived in my BV intrecciato full-sized acid green until I killed it, now a dusty pink one (both are pre-loved which is why IDK the color names!). I keep eyeing the Silk'ins (full sized or half-pint) because I am a sucker for those linings. Thanks for these pix!


Me too! I didn't know I liked them until I got my H Silk'in, now I don't want to go back to anything else. I love how neat and compact they stay in my purse. The Silk'ins are truly fun, and it's totally that lining! I almost went for a red one with a Sangles lining but it was dark blue and I want a bright pop inside. My full size is orange inside, makes me smile overtime! 
Your green BV was such a fun color!


----------



## doni

papertiger said:


> Like this? I think they were '94. My mother gave me this around 1999 when logos and black/gold were sooooo out (and then they came back of course)
> 
> View attachment 4831409



Oh you devil... Yes, exactly this, although I am not particularly fond of drawstrings. And wouldn‘t brown be so perfect.... I may have already found the one


----------



## Cookiefiend

doni said:


> Happy birthday @Cookiefiend! A virgo. Explains you are so systematic about your wardrobe curating
> 
> 
> 
> For a moment I thought SO meant Special Order as in Hermes
> 
> My stats this month:
> 
> Bags & SLGs: 0 in/0 out
> Blazers: 1 in/0 out (if you don’t count my daughter’s closet as out )
> 
> Not much shopping this month! But it doesn’t feel like as I have been looking and pondering... which will reflect in next month’s stats.


Thank you sweetie!
Yes, a Virgo… I think that's why I like my Stylebook app as much as I do - it shows me stats!


----------



## essiedub

Cookiefiend said:


> For @ElainePG, my Mulberry wallet!
> The color is Porcelain Blue (not Prussian - d’oh), and is a little smaller than my H Silk’in - shown underneath it so you can see the difference.
> View attachment 4835092
> 
> View attachment 4835096
> 
> Inside are 6 CC slots, a center zipped section and 2 pockets (one on each side) behind the CC slots. There’s plenty of space to put papers or other cards too.
> View attachment 4835094
> 
> View attachment 4835093
> 
> I have been interested in the H smaller Silk’in, but was worried it would be too small. I need to carry business cards too, but I want them separate from the personal cards. I honestly think this is perfect.


This is so pretty! In the first photo, what are those cute cards with pompous? And now I realize ..duh..those are your fuzz-outs! 
I like the detail of the blue stitch at the zipper end fold; gives it a zing!
I see that Mulberry has added the “England” as part of the logo. Is it made in England?


----------



## essiedub

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve always looked at anything not nailed down that way. Sell to upgrade. But, I’m *in the US and we’re on full tilt cuckoo mode here: Covid, restricted movement, the current social / racial issues, rogue citizen militia, and the poisonous political “dialogue” is wearing on me like the roughest of sandpaper.*
> 
> I know I’m irritable  and I don’t have enough in me to pleasantly deal with a *buyer being picky over a $20 item*. I’d sooner burn it at midnight while cackling insanely and doing a naked dance around the fire.
> 
> So, for the good of me, my household and society at large - it’s to the charity shop they go!



Truly not worth the effort. You’re better off with the charitable write off.



keodi said:


> Yes! i got
> 1.beloved india in excellent condition with box in the brown/red/pink cw, not a fan of brown per say, but the brown is cool toned,
> 2. then Robe du soir came along unexpectedly in the black, marine cw,
> 3. And pelages et camouflage  in the exact CW 03 with the gold border came about new with tags and box!
> I'll post pics tomorrow!
> 
> Who hoo! Congratulations!
> 
> Agreed!
> 
> You're not kidding! *I thought I was the only one who felt this way,* I agree you on selling clothing items, I don't have the patience to deal..



Nope. I’m with you there. The s**t rolls downhill. All the blatant and latent racism is normalized and in the open now.


----------



## essiedub

momasaurus said:


> I bought the Toucans in teal and in white (returned the teal) and the Leopard/remix (also returned). Since we can't shop in person right now (or actually it's just too difficult) I am using H.com as a revolving door, LOL. So, to answer your question, I brought in the toucans with the white background. I love the Miami/deco vibe.


Yes it could be argued that H.com is  better because you can try on and assess the scarf for awhile without an SA waiting around. And while I don’t like to do returns, with H.com, it’s possible. The funny thing is that while I just don’t like to make snap purchases, through the website, I can because I can return. I guess I’m saying that I don’t like the constant presence of an SA. I need time to think.


----------



## Cookiefiend

essiedub said:


> This is so pretty! In the first photo, what are those cute cards with pompous? And now I realize ..duh..those are your fuzz-outs!
> I like the detail of the blue stitch at the zipper end fold; gives it a zing!
> I see that Mulberry has added the “England” as part of the logo. Is it made in England?


Thank you!
Yes, those stitches are a fun detail. 
Some of their items are made in England, they have factories in Somerset. I know that in the past some of their bags were made in other countries - I don't know if they still are or not.


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> Thanks. August went quickly, for some reason. It's also my birthday month and I milked it, with outdoor dinners and distanced meetups for weeks and weeks, LOL.


Happy belated birthday momasurus! Yay for warm weather gatherings! I hope you had a great month of celebrations.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Thanks. August went quickly, for some reason. It's also my birthday month and I milked it, with outdoor dinners and distanced meetups for weeks and weeks, LOL.


Happy Birthday, @momasaurus !   Glad you were able to celebrate in style.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you sweetie!
> Yes, a Virgo… I think that's why I like my Stylebook app as much as I do - it shows me stats!


Us Capricorns like stats also… maybe I need Stylebook!


----------



## ElainePG

This is all your fault, @Cookiefiend !!!  

I just got an email from Mulberry telling me that they were having a summer sale. So OF COURSE off I trotted, and I found this little zip-around wallet…





__





						Shop | New Arrivals | Mulberry
					

Discover our latest arrivals, from brand new styles to favourites in new season colours.




					www.mulberry.com
				




Is this the same design as your new one? Looks like it holds the same number of credit cards, and so on. Are the measurements really 6" long by 4" high? If that's correct, then can you put (folded) bills in the zipped compartment?


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> This is all your fault, @Cookiefiend !!!
> 
> I just got an email from Mulberry telling me that they were having a summer sale. So OF COURSE off I trotted, and I found this little zip-around wallet…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shop | New Arrivals | Mulberry
> 
> 
> Discover our latest arrivals, from brand new styles to favourites in new season colours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mulberry.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the same design as your new one? Looks like it holds the same number of credit cards, and so on. Are the measurements really 6" long by 4" high? If that's correct, then can you put (folded) bills in the zipped compartment?


Yes!!
It is the same design, mine is 6" x 4", and I put folded bills in the center zipped compartment! 
Guess what I'm getting another of?


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Yes!!
> It is the same design, mine is 6" x 4", and I put folded bills in the center zipped compartment!
> Guess what I'm getting another of?


Hah! I kinda sorta thought you would. 

Are you getting it in the tartan?


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Hah! I kinda sorta thought you would.
> 
> Are you getting it in the tartan?


Yes, in the Scarlet Tartan - I love red SLGs. ❤️


----------



## cowgirlsboots

August stats: 
2 cheap bags in 
1 resold almost directly and the second is listed for sale

no SLG movements (I´ll need a new big red wallet some day, though as mine is aging) 

1 "real" bag bought, but not received, yet. It will go into the Sept stats.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

a little contribution to the clutch bag topic: 
this funny clutch was hiding in my boots cabinet. I had almost forgotten about it as it´s pure decoration. Too delicate for me to use. 



It´s a true vintage version, not a modern repro.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> a little contribution to the clutch bag topic:
> this funny clutch was hiding in my boots cabinet. I had almost forgotten about it as it´s pure decoration. Too delicate for me to use.
> View attachment 4836368
> View attachment 4836367
> 
> It´s a true vintage version, not a modern repro.



I have a very similar vintage clutch. I'll try to find it for you tomorrow.


----------



## Annabel Lee

cowgirlsboots said:


> a little contribution to the clutch bag topic:
> this funny clutch was hiding in my boots cabinet. I had almost forgotten about it as it´s pure decoration. Too delicate for me to use.
> View attachment 4836368
> View attachment 4836367
> 
> It´s a true vintage version, not a modern repro.


I love this!

Happy belated birthdays to @Cookiefiend and @momasaurus!

Hopping on the bag wears conversation, I adapted @Sparkletastic's approach of using September as my year-end mark, and I can already tell this is going to be sad. I have worn a bag out of the house just five times since social distancing began (mostly I'm using cotton shopping totes and throwing them in the wash when I get home). I'm calling my 2020 wears a wash at this point. I have some wishlist items, but it's hard to say what I will and won't use right now!


----------



## Vintage Leather

Sparkletastic said:


> Warning: Rant ahead. I sold 3 items in August through eBay, Poshmark and Tradesy. No site is great for sellers but, I *really* despise Tradesy.
> 
> I shipped the item on Aug 9. Yet, they say I won’t receive the funds til Sept. 11. And, when sellers get cash proceeds (vs spending the money on the site) they charge 2.9% on top of the sales commission.
> 
> And, inevitably, I will have to call to shake the money loose after 9/11. More than a couple times they’ve “missed” the estimated funds available date and I‘ve had to keep calling to get the funds released.
> 
> In contrast, eBay gives you the money immediately. So, what justification can Tradesy have for holding the $$ for a month or more?Especially for established sellers?
> 
> To make matters worse, they don’t know the product. One buyer bought my bag, wore it because it came bag dirty, then sent it back for a refund claiming it was fake. Tradesy sided with the buyer. This was a bag I’d bought in the boutique. But Tradesy’s “authenticators” wouldn’t know a real bag from a frozen bagel.
> 
> I hate dealing with Tradesy so much that I list items 10-20% higher than I do on other sites due to the hassle factor
> 
> Thanks for letting me rant. This is reason number 728,615,009 that I’m so happy I have no more bags to sell. Now I’m down to a couple of pair of shoes and a few pieces of jewelry. (I hate selling so much I’m trying to restyle the jewelry vs sell.)
> 
> I am being soooo careful when I buy any and everything now. I never, ever want to sell anything again. I want to use my things til I wear them out or happily donate them. And, I want to feel like every purchase is exactly what I wanted.



Poshmark is the same way. 
I really hate it 

The reason they hold the funds so long is that they are holding the money in an interest bearing account; it’s a major source of revenue for them. And, have I mentioned how much it annoys me.

With our current de-funded post office, bags that took three days to ship priority last month are now taking over a week . Which means that if they sold on posh, it’s 10 days until I get my money.


----------



## Vintage Leather

August

Bags In: 1
Bags out: 8
Accessories In: 1 (Keychain)
Accessories Out: 17



August YTD

Bags In: 3
Bags Out: 20
Accessories In: 6
Jewelry and Accessories Out: 69


----------



## ElainePG

Vintage Leather said:


> August
> 
> Bags In: 1
> Bags out: 8
> Accessories In: 1 (Keychain)
> Accessories Out: 17
> 
> 
> 
> August YTD
> 
> Bags In: 3
> Bags Out: 20
> Accessories In: 6
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 69


Wow, you've done a great job moving things out! Were these mostly sales, mostly gifts/donations, or a combination? (Or did we already discuss this, and my mind has hiccuped???)


----------



## Vintage Leather

ElainePG said:


> Wow, you've done a great job moving things out! Were these mostly sales, mostly gifts/donations, or a combination? (Or did we already discuss this, and my mind has hiccuped???)



I only count sales on my monthly stats. It’s too darn easy to donate and give away things (I have too darn much and I’m moving and packing and I’ve donated 6 trash bags of stuff) 

And I really don’t like selling, so it reminds me that I shouldn’t be buying. Today, I had a customer who was mad at me because her priority mail package has taken 6 days to arrive. (It still hadn’t left the post office when I went to track it down.  Grrrrr!!)


----------



## More bags

Vintage Leather said:


> August
> 
> Bags In: 1
> Bags out: 8
> Accessories In: 1 (Keychain)
> Accessories Out: 17
> 
> 
> 
> August YTD
> 
> Bags In: 3
> Bags Out: 20
> Accessories In: 6
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 69





Vintage Leather said:


> I only count sales on my monthly stats. It’s too darn easy to donate and give away things (I have too darn much and I’m moving and packing and I’ve donated 6 trash bags of stuff)
> 
> And I really don’t like selling, so it reminds me that I shouldn’t be buying. Today, I had a customer who was mad at me because her priority mail package has taken 6 days to arrive. (It still hadn’t left the post office when I went to track it down.  Grrrrr!!)


I hope your packing and move preparations are going well. Huge kudos on outs this year. I am curious to ask what you added to your collection (3 bags in) if you have time/interest to share. I enjoy hearing about and learning from everyone’s curation process. Well done @Vintage Leather.


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> I sold a St. John dress a few years ago. After being listed for quite awhile, I only got $50 for it.


Yep. I even wondered if I should bother listing the suit. St. John was the brand my mom’s generation wore in business. When I first started out, I so much wanted to get to that “level”. Now I’m there and the items are stodgy. I have one SJ suit I kept and had restyled because honestly, they’re comfortable as heck and pack well. The styling with all the placards, huge metal buttons and... extra was just dated.  Too bad the brand didn’t evolve.


essiedub said:


> Truly not worth the effort. You’re better off with the charitable write off.
> Nope. I’m with you there. The s**t rolls downhill. *All the blatant and latent racism is normalized and in the open now.*


Totally agree on the write off. And, I’m a blend of furious and devastated to see racism so active now. I thought we had become a better people.


ElainePG said:


> Us Capricorns like stats also… maybe I need Stylebook!


I’m a Sag but my moon and something else are in Capricorn. I know very little about the zodiac but my zodiac expert friend has informed me this is why I’m zany and have wanderlust but also crave order and detail. Eh...sounds reasonable. So, I’ll go with it. LOL!


Annabel Lee said:


> I adapted @Sparkletastic's approach of using September as my year-end mark, and I can already tell this is going to be sad. I have worn a bag out of the house just five times since social distancing began (mostly I'm using cotton shopping totes and throwing them in the wash when I get home). I'm calling my 2020 wears a wash at this point. I have some wishlist items, but it's hard to say what I will and won't use right now!


I knoooooooowwwwww! It’s so awful this year. I’m throwing out my usual analysis because it means nothing. The only useful information I have this year from wear is finding out what bags are truly workhorses. And, I realized my Jimmy Choo hobo isn’t nearly as functional as I once thought. I get black hole syndrome with it. I have realized I really need a medium large, non business divided tote - but I knew that. I’d just given up the ghost on finding the right one. Lol!


Vintage Leather said:


> Poshmark is the same way.
> I really hate it
> 
> The reason they hold the funds so long is that they are holding the money in an interest bearing account; it’s a major source of revenue for them. And, have I mentioned how much it annoys me.
> 
> With our current de-funded post office, bags that took three days to ship priority last month are now taking over a week . Which means that if they sold on posh, it’s 10 days until I get my money.


I get Tradesy holds the money to make interest. It’s just such a greedy business model: commissions + transfer fee + holding to gain interest.    I’m all for making money but they go over the top IMO. Especially given their terrible seller service. And that’s why I charge 15-20% more on their platform. Hate it!

I haven’t had issues with Poshmark. I got the funds fairly quickly. (Luck?) 





Vintage Leather said:


> August
> 
> Bags In: 1
> Bags out: 8
> Accessories In: 1 (Keychain)
> Accessories Out: 17
> 
> 
> 
> August YTD
> 
> Bags In: 3
> Bags Out: 20
> Accessories In: 6
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 69


Wow! Great stats!!! Kudos!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I miss our monthly challenges. What could we do when most of us aren’t going much of anywhere?

Also, this is the time of year we do the bags by brand showcase. I have zero interest in photographing my bags again.  Lol! But, I’m happy to post a schedule if everyone else would like to do it again this year.   Yay? Nay?


----------



## essiedub

ElainePG said:


> This is all your fault, @Cookiefiend !!!
> 
> I just got an email from Mulberry telling me that they were having a summer sale. So OF COURSE off I trotted, and I found this little zip-around wallet…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shop | New Arrivals | Mulberry
> 
> 
> Discover our latest arrivals, from brand new styles to favourites in new season colours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mulberry.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the same design as your new one? Looks like it holds the same number of credit cards, and so on. Are the measurements really 6" long by 4" high? If that's correct, then can you put (folded) bills in the zipped compartment?





Cookiefiend said:


> Yes, in the Scarlet Tartan - I love red SLGs. ❤




Gah I looked...the tartans are soooo cute! Scarlet for cookie. How about you Elaine?  I must resist...but off I go to seek out more tartan. I have a soft spot for plaid and tartan !


----------



## essiedub

Sparkletastic said:


> I miss our monthly challenges. What could we do when most of us aren’t going much of anywhere?
> 
> Also, this is the time of year we do the bags by brand showcase. I have zero interest in photographing my bags again.  Lol! But, I’m happy to post a schedule if everyone else would like to do it again this year.   Yay? Nay?


I’ll participate but as you all know, I am sloooow. I’m not even done yet with the color showcase. And I also wanted to participate in the clutch and basket bags showcase last week.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

cowgirlsboots said:


> Which part of "make an offer" does she not understand? That´s crazy!


Really!  I get those and you try and be as cleR as you can and still no understanding! What is up with that?


----------



## keodi

Cookiefiend said:


> Oooo - I remember talking about Beloved India, but RdS and PeC are both extraordinary. I have the pale pink/lavender cw of RdS - it's a scarf that doesn't look like much, but it almost glows when folded. Congratulations!


Thank you!


Vintage Leather said:


> August
> 
> Bags In: 1
> Bags out: 8
> Accessories In: 1 (Keychain)
> Accessories Out: 17
> 
> 
> 
> August YTD
> 
> Bags In: 3
> Bags Out: 20
> Accessories In: 6
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 69


Great job on your stats!


----------



## keodi

momasaurus said:


> Thanks. August went quickly, for some reason. It's also my birthday month and I milked it, with outdoor dinners and distanced meetups for weeks and weeks, LOL.


Happy belated Birthday!


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> Thanks. August went quickly, for some reason. It's also my birthday month and I milked it, with outdoor dinners and distanced meetups for weeks and weeks, LOL.


Hope you had a wonderful birthday.


----------



## dcooney4

Hope everyone who had a birthday recently had a wonderful one.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> I miss our monthly challenges. What could we do when most of us aren’t going much of anywhere?
> 
> Also, this is the time of year we do the bags by brand showcase. I have zero interest in photographing my bags again.  Lol! But, I’m happy to post a schedule if everyone else would like to do it again this year.   Yay? Nay?


How about once a week or whenever we post a bag either one you have or one you want and then tell us about it . Ask any question you have on it or just to give it some love etc.


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Ahhh - I loved that one too. I love those colors. I also loved the Leopards Moderne… in the same cw and I'm terribly tempted to get it but I think I'm going to hold out for Monsieur et Madame. I think.
> Right now since shopping is a problem (my closest store was looted in the riots so they won't even be open for a while), the 2020 threads are necessary - it's the mod shots that are SO VALUABLE! Since we can't go and see them ourselves, everyone that shows what they really look like is doing such a service to those stuck at home.
> 
> Me too! I didn't know I liked them until I got my H Silk'in, now I don't want to go back to anything else. I love how neat and compact they stay in my purse. The Silk'ins are truly fun, and it's totally that lining! I almost went for a red one with a Sangles lining but it was dark blue and I want a bright pop inside. My full size is orange inside, makes me smile overtime!
> Your green BV was such a fun color!


It was hard to return that Leopards Moderne but I'm also holding out for one of the Promenades de Paris, although MeMme is also super cute (what CW?).
I think a Silk'in is in my immediatel future. There are always several on EvilBay.
I forgot about the looting! Were there arrests?


----------



## momasaurus

essiedub said:


> Yes it could be argued that H.com is  better because you can try on and assess the scarf for awhile without an SA waiting around. And while I don’t like to do returns, with H.com, it’s possible. The funny thing is that while I just don’t like to make snap purchases, through the website, I can because I can return. I guess I’m saying that I don’t like the constant presence of an SA. I need time to think.


I totally agree. This could start a trend!


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> Happy belated birthday momasurus! Yay for warm weather gatherings! I hope you had a great month of celebrations.


Thank you. Yes, I am pretty shameless with the celebrating.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Happy Birthday, @momasaurus !   Glad you were able to celebrate in style.


Thanks!


----------



## momasaurus

Annabel Lee said:


> I love this!
> 
> Happy belated birthdays to @Cookiefiend and @momasaurus!
> 
> Hopping on the bag wears conversation, I adapted @Sparkletastic's approach of using September as my year-end mark, and I can already tell this is going to be sad. I have worn a bag out of the house just five times since social distancing began (mostly I'm using cotton shopping totes and throwing them in the wash when I get home). I'm calling my 2020 wears a wash at this point. I have some wishlist items, but it's hard to say what I will and won't use right now!


Thank you!
Yes, stats are off for 2020 because no one wants to carry leather into potentially infected places. We will all get back on track at some point, I hope!


----------



## momasaurus

Vintage Leather said:


> August
> 
> Bags In: 1
> Bags out: 8
> Accessories In: 1 (Keychain)
> Accessories Out: 17
> 
> 
> 
> August YTD
> 
> Bags In: 3
> Bags Out: 20
> Accessories In: 6
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 69


Nice stats!!!


----------



## momasaurus

keodi said:


> Happy belated Birthday!





dcooney4 said:


> Hope you had a wonderful birthday.





dcooney4 said:


> Hope everyone who had a birthday recently had a wonderful one.


Thanks, everyone!!! Part of why I milk my bday is that it means summer is over, school and other seasonal things start up again, and that is always happy/sad/confusing for me. And this year, cultural things are NOT starting up again, and that is worrisome and horrible for those in the business.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Us Capricorns like stats also… maybe I need Stylebook!


Yes! 
It does take time to set up, I did it while Mr Cookie watched 2 minutes of everything  
You can add the pictures as you wear them, or just make time to add items - the internet pictures are usually good. 
I think there's a thread right now… lemme look… https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...lection-and-wardrobe-using-stylebook.1033002/ It gives you a great idea of how it can work. 


Vintage Leather said:


> Poshmark is the same way.
> I really hate it
> 
> The reason they hold the funds so long is that they are holding the money in an interest bearing account; it’s a major source of revenue for them. And, have I mentioned how much it annoys me.
> 
> With our current de-funded post office, bags that took three days to ship priority last month are now taking over a week . Which means that if they sold on posh, it’s 10 days until I get my money.


I honestly haven't had an issue like this with Poshmark. Most of the things I've bought or sold have been delivered in around 3 days (there have been a few that did take longer), and payment - once the buyer has accepted the item - has been pretty seamless. 
My BIG complaint about Poshmark is the incredible number of fake items they allow to be sold. 


Sparkletastic said:


> I miss our monthly challenges. What could we do when most of us aren’t going much of anywhere?
> 
> Also, this is the time of year we do the bags by brand showcase. I have zero interest in photographing my bags again.  Lol! But, I’m happy to post a schedule if everyone else would like to do it again this year.   Yay? Nay?


I miss the challenges too, but - like you - I don't feel like dragging things out just to photograph them. 
I wanted to be better about the 'This is what I carried today, even if it was just a card in my pocket', but I haven't been. Last month I did carry 7 different bags, but only posted one or two of them - I can't even remember if I did or not… 
I would like to see pictures and I have a fondness for bag 'spills'. 


essiedub said:


> Gah I looked...the tartans are soooo cute! Scarlet for cookie. How about you Elaine?  I must resist...but off I go to seek out more tartan. I have a soft spot for plaid and tartan !


I do too - it's my Scottish ancestry!
(that's what I tell myself - I do have Scottish ancestors - but I really just like tartan)


momasaurus said:


> It was hard to return that Leopards Moderne but I'm also holding out for one of the Promenades de Paris, although MeMme is also super cute (what CW?).
> I think a Silk'in is in my immediatel future. There are always several on EvilBay.
> I forgot about the looting! Were there arrests?


I'm hoping to find MeMme in CW 07! 
I haven't checked on arrests or how restoration is going. Sadly, I think both will take time.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Mistake


----------



## Vintage Leather

More bags said:


> I hope your packing and move preparations are going well. Huge kudos on outs this year. I am curious to ask what you added to your collection (3 bags in) if you have time/interest to share. I enjoy hearing about and learning from everyone’s curation process. Well done @Vintage Leather.


They are already packed, but the three are  a vintage 1967 Leiber Chatelaine, a Balenciaga Twiggy, and a Harveys Seatbelt Donald bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sparkletastic said:


> I miss our monthly challenges. What could we do when most of us aren’t going much of anywhere?
> 
> Also, this is the time of year we do the bags by brand showcase. I have zero interest in photographing my bags again.  Lol! But, I’m happy to post a schedule if everyone else would like to do it again this year.   Yay? Nay?


Just a thought: What if we did at least one showcase of "most used COVID bags" and why. I would truly love to see what people are wearing and using during this time (even if it is just a plastic grocery bag!). I know that my bag usage has really shifted and I have found myself using bags that I might not use every day otherwise.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> I miss our monthly challenges. What could we do when most of us aren’t going much of anywhere?
> 
> Also, this is the time of year we do the bags by brand showcase. I have zero interest in photographing my bags again.  Lol! But, I’m happy to post a schedule if everyone else would like to do it again this year.   Yay? Nay?


Yes, please! Every challenge is fun and seeing all the eye candy (maybe again, but now in a different context) is lovely!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

essiedub said:


> Gah I looked...the tartans are soooo cute! Scarlet for cookie. How about you Elaine?  I must resist...but off I go to seek out more tartan. I have a soft spot for plaid and tartan !



It´s definetely your fault @Cookiefiend...   last night I fell in the black hole called "wallet search" and actually found something that I liked and that seems to make sense for me. Found a bargain price today after more research and ordered it...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> How about once a week or whenever we post a bag either one you have or one you want and then tell us about it . Ask any question you have on it or just to give it some love etc.



That´s a good idea! Bag storytime!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

momasaurus said:


> Thank you. Yes, I am pretty shameless with the celebrating.



Happy Birthday @momasaurus! Celebrating is always great!


----------



## msd_bags

momasaurus said:


> Thanks, everyone!!! Part of why I milk my bday is that it means summer is over, school and other seasonal things start up again, and that is always happy/sad/confusing for me. And this year, cultural things are NOT starting up again, and that is worrisome and horrible for those in the business.


Happy Birthday @momasaurus !!


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> How about once a week or whenever we post a bag either one you have or one you want and then tell us about it . Ask any question you have on it or just to give it some love etc.


Thats a great idea - there are bags I have and love, and bags I’m curious about... Love it! 


Vintage Leather said:


> They are already packed, but the three are  a vintage 1967 Leiber Chatelaine, a Balenciaga Twiggy, and a Harveys Seatbelt Donald bag.
> 
> View attachment 4836976
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836977
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836978


ohmigoodness - that Leiber Chatelaine is gorgeous! 


Kimbashop said:


> Just a thought: What if we did at least one showcase of "most used COVID bags" and why. I would truly love to see what people are wearing and using during this time (even if it is just a plastic grocery bag!). I know that my bag usage has really shifted and I have found myself using bags that I might not use every day otherwise.


This would be fun (pocket shots  as I often just stuck my drivers license and debit card in my pocket), I definitely need inspiration! That said, I have tracked what bags I’ve worn and it would be interesting to see what has been worn the most since February.


cowgirlsboots said:


> It´s definetely your fault @Cookiefiend...   last night I fell in the black hole called "wallet search" and actually found something that I liked and that seems to make sense for me. Found a bargain price today after more research and ordered it...


Hooray! 
I mean - whoops!    
I’m going to list 2 more wallets - that will leave me with The H Silk’in (full-size wallet), the 2 Mulberrys, the lovely Maui wallet, and the Kate Spade CC case.


----------



## More bags

Vintage Leather said:


> They are already packed, but the three are  a vintage 1967 Leiber Chatelaine, a Balenciaga Twiggy, and a Harveys Seatbelt Donald bag.
> 
> View attachment 4836976
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836977
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836978


I am with @Cookiefiend The Leiber Chatelaine is


----------



## essiedub

Vintage Leather said:


> They are already packed, but the three are  a vintage 1967 Leiber Chatelaine, a Balenciaga Twiggy, and a Harveys Seatbelt Donald bag.
> 
> View attachment 4836976
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836977
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836978


I don’t know why but that Daisy and Donald bag just made my day!  Why are they headless?


----------



## essiedub

Cookiefiend said:


> Yes!
> It does take time to set up, I did it while *Mr Cookie watched 2 minutes of everything*


Oh it’s not just in my house then...Ya why is that? Drives me nuts. The other thing is scrolling through the Comcast menu..


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> Hooray!
> I mean - whoops!
> I’m going to list 2 more wallets - that will leave me with The H Silk’in (full-size wallet), the 2 Mulberrys, the lovely Maui wallet, and the Kate Spade CC case.


I don´t have any designer wallets (oops, I do, the small Dior from the Trailer Trash collection) and normally only use my standard very big, two zip compartment brick of a red wallet. It´s by I.Credi... household brand, but at least nice real leather and good quality as I´ve been using it for years. There´s another red big wallet by the same brand, but only one zip compartment, I use for travelling when I don´t carry all my stuff. For smaller bags I have a 3/4 big wallet by abro- red of course and the leather is yummy! I used to have quite a few vintage Goldpfeil wallets from the time there were no card slots I never used and sold over the time. 

Here´s last night´s purchase. The brand is Esquire. I hope to be able to use the phone pocket for storing things I like to carry safely but don´t have to access all the time.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Vintage Leather said:


> They are already packed, but the three are  a vintage 1967 Leiber Chatelaine, a Balenciaga Twiggy, and a Harveys Seatbelt Donald bag.
> 
> View attachment 4836976
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836977
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836978


The Leiber evening bag is to die for! A piece of art! Do you wear her or is she a showcase object? Your two other bags are lovely, too!


----------



## dcooney4

Kimbashop said:


> Just a thought: What if we did at least one showcase of "most used COVID bags" and why. I would truly love to see what people are wearing and using during this time (even if it is just a plastic grocery bag!). I know that my bag usage has really shifted and I have found myself using bags that I might not use every day otherwise.


That sounds like a great idea.


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> Happy Birthday @momasaurus! Celebrating is always great!


Thanks!


----------



## momasaurus

msd_bags said:


> Happy Birthday @momasaurus !!


Thank you!


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> I don´t have any designer wallets (oops, I do, the small Dior from the Trailer Trash collection) and normally only use my standard very big, two zip compartment brick of a red wallet. It´s by I.Credi... household brand, but at least nice real leather and good quality as I´ve been using it for years. There´s another red big wallet by the same brand, but only one zip compartment, I use for travelling when I don´t carry all my stuff. For smaller bags I have a 3/4 big wallet by abro- red of course and the leather is yummy! I used to have quite a few vintage Goldpfeil wallets from the time there were no card slots I never used and sold over the time.
> 
> Here´s last night´s purchase. The brand is Esquire. I hope to be able to use the phone pocket for storing things I like to carry safely but don´t have to access all the time.
> 
> View attachment 4837835
> View attachment 4837836


Great color!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

OMG...I am in love with a coat! 
Thank-you glossy magazine advertising, I´m drooling over something that´s completely out of my league. Still: this coat is gorgeous! (Louis Vuitton, the website says it´s 6000 Euro)


----------



## doni

cowgirlsboots said:


> OMG...I am in love with a coat!
> Thank-you glossy magazine advertising, I´m drooling over something that´s completely out of my league. Still: this coat is gorgeous! (Louis Vuitton, the website says it´s 6000 Euro)
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837971


 You could try find a similar vintage.
(I really do not like that Birkin Shoulder lookalike thing LV has going on there....)


----------



## FizzyWater

In August I bought 1 bag - a BV Veneta in "silvery" from Vestiaire.  I really can't tell if it was originally all silvery (as the seams would suggest) and the body darkened, or if it started more bronze-y, but it's definitely not silver per se.  I was contemplating sending it back, but the BF says it's the most beautiful purse he's ever seen, so who am I to argue?   I pretty much carried it all of August.

Out went many bags (ok, they're sitting in donation bags by the door), none very memorable or expensive enough to sell.  I also have a pile to give to my best friend in CA and to my mom in WA, when and if I ever make it back to the States.

September 1 was, uh, not so good.  I picked up the Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir in pale gray, which I like very much despite the redesign  and was looking for a Neo Shopper L in light gray for summer tossing around, but it was apparently out of season - boo. Instead I bought one in Nordic, which is a mid-grayish-blue, which will work. Then I got home and realized I'd forgotten to look for a dark red Neo Shopper L and bought one on Ebay.   (At least it was 1/2 the shop price.)  There are also sellers for the light gray but they're all in the US, at full price, and I just don't want to deal with customs.

The pale gray Cuir will replace the "pebble" as, elegant as the color is, it just bugs me.  Perhaps for sale, perhaps to my mom.  Decisions are too hard today.


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> I don´t have any designer wallets (oops, I do, the small Dior from the Trailer Trash collection) and normally only use my standard very big, two zip compartment brick of a red wallet. It´s by I.Credi... household brand, but at least nice real leather and good quality as I´ve been using it for years. There´s another red big wallet by the same brand, but only one zip compartment, I use for travelling when I don´t carry all my stuff. For smaller bags I have a 3/4 big wallet by abro- red of course and the leather is yummy! I used to have quite a few vintage Goldpfeil wallets from the time there were no card slots I never used and sold over the time.
> 
> Here´s last night´s purchase. The brand is Esquire. I hope to be able to use the phone pocket for storing things I like to carry safely but don´t have to access all the time.
> 
> View attachment 4837835
> View attachment 4837836


I love this red!


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> I don´t have any designer wallets (oops, I do, the small Dior from the Trailer Trash collection) and normally only use my standard very big, two zip compartment brick of a red wallet. It´s by I.Credi... household brand, but at least nice real leather and good quality as I´ve been using it for years. There´s another red big wallet by the same brand, but only one zip compartment, I use for travelling when I don´t carry all my stuff. For smaller bags I have a 3/4 big wallet by abro- red of course and the leather is yummy! I used to have quite a few vintage Goldpfeil wallets from the time there were no card slots I never used and sold over the time.
> 
> Here´s last night´s purchase. The brand is Esquire. I hope to be able to use the phone pocket for storing things I like to carry safely but don´t have to access all the time.
> 
> View attachment 4837835
> View attachment 4837836


Love the color!! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> OMG...I am in love with a coat!
> Thank-you glossy magazine advertising, I´m drooling over something that´s completely out of my league. Still: this coat is gorgeous! (Louis Vuitton, the website says it´s 6000 Euro)
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837971


That is a pretty awesome coat!


----------



## Cookiefiend

FizzyWater said:


> In August I bought 1 bag - a BV Veneta in "silvery" from Vestiaire.  I really can't tell if it was originally all silvery (as the seams would suggest) and the body darkened, or if it started more bronze-y, but it's definitely not silver per se.  I was contemplating sending it back, but the BF says it's the most beautiful purse he's ever seen, so who am I to argue?   I pretty much carried it all of August.
> 
> Out went many bags (ok, they're sitting in donation bags by the door), none very memorable or expensive enough to sell.  I also have a pile to give to my best friend in CA and to my mom in WA, when and if I ever make it back to the States.
> 
> September 1 was, uh, not so good.  I picked up the Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir in pale gray, which I like very much despite the redesign  and was looking for a Neo Shopper L in light gray for summer tossing around, but it was apparently out of season - boo. Instead I bought one in Nordic, which is a mid-grayish-blue, which will work. Then I got home and realized I'd forgotten to look for a dark red Neo Shopper L and bought one on Ebay.   (At least it was 1/2 the shop price.)  There are also sellers for the light gray but they're all in the US, at full price, and I just don't want to deal with customs.
> 
> The pale gray Cuir will replace the "pebble" as, elegant as the color is, it just bugs me.  Perhaps for sale, perhaps to my mom.  Decisions are too hard today.


Wow - it must be beautiful for the BF to actually comment!


----------



## Kimbashop

cowgirlsboots said:


> OMG...I am in love with a coat!
> Thank-you glossy magazine advertising, I´m drooling over something that´s completely out of my league. Still: this coat is gorgeous! (Louis Vuitton, the website says it´s 6000 Euro)
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837971


Oh, that coat is a beauty. I have a bit of a thing for coats, as my entire family likes to point out to me.


----------



## Kimbashop

Coming clean here with my summer (June-August) Bag Stats by adding some other "truths" (Hoping this pushes me):
Bags In: 4
Bags Out: 1
Bags listed for sale: 1
Bags that I have been preparing to sell for months but haven't due to laziness: 5

I was surprised by the number of bags I bought during lockdown. Believe it or not, though, I've used all of them.


----------



## Vintage Leather

essiedub said:


> I don’t know why but that Daisy and Donald bag just made my day!  Why are they headless?


The other side of the bag has their heads. 

But it’s just not as cute as the duck butts!
It’s actually a companion to a bag they made eight years ago with Mickey and Minnie kissing on one side, and their shoes on the other


----------



## Vintage Leather

cowgirlsboots said:


> The Leiber evening bag is to die for! A piece of art! Do you wear her or is she a showcase object? Your two other bags are lovely, too!


Well, I haven’t had an excuse to wear her yet.  Darn Covid. 

I have a small Leiber collection, and they are on display And I admire them daily. In normal years, I or my mother or a limited number of family members with borrowing privileges will carry each bag about one to two times a year.


----------



## dcooney4

Vintage Leather said:


> Well, I haven’t had an excuse to wear her yet.  Darn Covid.
> 
> I have a small Leiber collection, and they are on display And I admire them daily. In normal years, I or my mother or a limited number of family members with borrowing privileges will carry each bag about one to two times a year.


That is very generous of you. I no longer lend bags as one came back with pen marks. That was years ago but I just don’t lend them anymore.


----------



## FizzyWater

Cookiefiend said:


> Wow - it must be beautiful for the BF to actually comment!



There will be pictures this weekend, really.  Today was taking the cat to the vet, and the drama involved before and after.


----------



## Vintage Leather

dcooney4 said:


> That is very generous of you. I no longer lend bags as one came back with pen marks. That was years ago but I just don’t lend them anymore.


My problem is, I can’t own things if I know they are going to be unused. So by having a very small pool of borrowers all of whom contribute bags to the pool, everyone wins


----------



## dcooney4

Vintage Leather said:


> My problem is, I can’t own things if I know they are going to be unused. So by having a very small pool of borrowers all of whom contribute bags to the pool, everyone wins


I totally get that.


----------



## dcooney4

FizzyWater said:


> There will be pictures this weekend, really.  Today was taking the cat to the vet, and the drama involved before and after.


Oh no! Hope tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

doni said:


> You could try find a similar vintage.
> (I really do not like that Birkin Shoulder lookalike thing LV has going on there....)



oh,I think I have more than one vintage lambskin coat in the same style... and some vintage leather coats I could pimp with a big fur collar...  but this one is the real thing....  drool....  I´m hopeless. Last time I fell like this for a coat was when Prada launched that shearling coat with the red fur...  I drooled and drooled and searched the preloved market, but of course it never turned up.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Kimbashop said:


> Oh, that coat is a beauty. I have a bit of a thing for coats, as my entire family likes to point out to me.



Coats are my soft spot, too. I definetely own far more than I could ever wear. All vintage, though. A few weeks ago when it was really hot I actually bought a 60ies black wool coat- who cares about hot summer when there´s a perfectly fine winter coat avialable for 5 Euro? My family had a good laugh!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sorry, my brain is a sieve...  who was looking for a black quilted bag with gold hardware to make up for the Miss dior desaster? Was that you @Sparkletastic? I just looked through the PurseBlog and saw the post on the Bally Viva. If I was after gold hardware this would be a contestant (in several years when it hits the preloved market...)


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> oh,I think I have more than one vintage lambskin coat in the same style... and some vintage leather coats I could pimp with a big fur collar...  but this one is the real thing....  drool....  I´m hopeless. Last time I fell like this for a coat was when Prada launched that shearling coat with the red fur...  I drooled and drooled and searched the preloved market, but of course it never turned up.


I remember my mom having a suede coat with fur on the inside and a huge fur collar. That was the prettiest coat. I wish she had given it to me.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Sorry, my brain is a sieve...  who was looking for a black quilted bag with gold hardware to make up for the Miss dior desaster? Was that you @Sparkletastic? I just looked through the PurseBlog and saw the post on the Bally Viva. If I was after gold hardware this would be a contestant (in several years when it hits the preloved market...)
> 
> View attachment 4838711


Bally is a good brand to buy preloved. It doesn't hold its value and you can get great bargains.


----------



## dcooney4

I did something a bit nutty yesterday. I ordered a mystery mini crossbody plus 8 other items. I rarely get a surprise because dh almost always has me pick my gift. Since I love the Portland Leather Goods Mini Crossbody so much I went for it. I hope I get some nice small goods. If they are not love then there will be lots of leather gifts in peoples stockings this year. lol


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I remember my mom having a suede coat with fur on the inside and a huge fur collar. That was the prettiest coat. I wish she had given it to me.


What did she do with it? Such a shame you don´t have it! My Mum used to have a green wool coat with a huge fox collar and domed buttons that looked like amber. She wore it through half my childhood, well into times when it was heavily out of fashion until the family budget stretched to a new coat. The old one went into the donations bin. I so wished she would have just stored it away. I would love to wear it now. I´m still searching for a similiar model...  there simply mst be someone who still has this coat.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> Bally is a good brand to buy preloved. It doesn't hold its value and you can get great bargains.


The quality- at least of the vintage bally bags I´ve seen so far- is great.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> I did something a bit nutty yesterday. I ordered a mystery mini crossbody plus 8 other items. I rarely get a surprise because dh almost always has me pick my gift. Since I love the Portland Leather Goods Mini Crossbody so much I went for it. I hope I get some nice small goods. If they are not love then there will be lots of leather gifts in peoples stockings this year. lol


A surprise bag order is so exciting! I´m keeping my fingers crossed for you that the bag you receive will be perfect!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

She arrived! My Dior New Lock back is here! 

When I first saw the parcel my heart sank. It was shipped in a grey plastic shipping bag, obviously no padding and dripping from the rain outside. 

Once the plastic was removed happiness returned. She is perfect, wonderful, the leather feels like silk, the size is perfect for me. 

Of course I immediately started checking all the details and comparing them to my research file re authenticity. (I already did this with the listing photos of course, but always doubt myself and the intgrity of any seller.)

When I went back into my room to check on some detail I hadn´t noticed so far in my reference photos the whole room was filled with the magic scent of Dior. There´s no doubt! 

My heart is filled with joy!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> She arrived! My Dior New Lock back is here!
> 
> When I first saw the parcel my heart sank. It was shipped in a grey plastic shipping bag, obviously no padding and dripping from the rain outside.
> 
> Once the plastic was removed happiness returned. She is perfect, wonderful, the leather feels like silk, the size is perfect for me.
> 
> Of course I immediately started checking all the details and comparing them to my research file re authenticity. (I already did this with the listing photos of course, but always doubt myself and the intgrity of any seller.)
> 
> When I went back into my room to check on some detail I hadn´t noticed so far in my reference photos the whole room was filled with the magic scent of Dior. There´s no doubt!
> 
> My heart is filled with joy!


Congratulations on your wonderful New Lock! What a relief she arrived and looks great! I am wanting to know more about the smell?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> Congratulations on your wonderful New Lock! What a relief she arrived and looks great! I am wanting to know more about the smell?


The smell is totally addictive! I´ve experienced it with almost all my Dior bags (and shoes) from the Galliano era. It´s a warm leathery smell, exciting and embracing. It makes me feel so good, fully at peace. It´s the strongest with the soft lambskin and the Gaucho leather. I wished there was a perfume!

This smell speaks to me to the extent I "taste" Dior.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Here she is for you to see












PS: she is as pleasantly heavy as I had hoped for!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Another contribution to the clutch topic. 
It´s just a cheap faux leather thing by Dune I bought in a charity shop in the UK last year, but I think it´s stunning. Paired with a nice outfit it does not look cheap at all. DH bought the little purse for me in a different shop while I was buying the bag.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Inspired by the Burberry face masks I spent yesterday afternoon making myself my first "tailored" mask copying their sewing pattern. It fits me much nicer than my display head...  





My son was making fun of me and after some playing around with the spelling - it had to be hilarious- added his "real authentic fake Gucci" label.


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> She arrived! My Dior New Lock back is here!
> 
> When I first saw the parcel my heart sank. It was shipped in a grey plastic shipping bag, obviously no padding and dripping from the rain outside.
> 
> Once the plastic was removed happiness returned. She is perfect, wonderful, the leather feels like silk, the size is perfect for me.
> 
> Of course I immediately started checking all the details and comparing them to my research file re authenticity. (I already did this with the listing photos of course, but always doubt myself and the intgrity of any seller.)
> 
> When I went back into my room to check on some detail I hadn´t noticed so far in my reference photos the whole room was filled with the magic scent of Dior. There´s no doubt!
> 
> My heart is filled with joy!


hooray!!  


cowgirlsboots said:


> Here she is for you to see
> 
> View attachment 4839122
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839117
> View attachment 4839118
> View attachment 4839119
> View attachment 4839120
> View attachment 4839121
> 
> 
> PS: she is as pleasantly heavy as I had hoped for!


Oh she is a beauty! ❤️


cowgirlsboots said:


> Inspired by the Burberry face masks I spent yesterday afternoon making myself my first "tailored" mask copying their sewing pattern. It fits me much nicer than my display head...
> 
> View attachment 4839128
> 
> 
> 
> My son was making fun of me and after some playing around with the spelling - it had to be hilarious- added his "real authentic fake Gucci" label.
> 
> View attachment 4839129


  Well done!


----------



## Kimbashop

cowgirlsboots said:


> Here she is for you to see
> 
> View attachment 4839122
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839117
> View attachment 4839118
> View attachment 4839119
> View attachment 4839120
> View attachment 4839121
> 
> 
> PS: she is as pleasantly heavy as I had hoped for!


What a beauty!


----------



## keodi

papertiger said:


> I'm resorting to walking around my garden with my new bags  gladly doing mod pics for tPFers - any excuse to wear it ha ha
> 
> BTW, very happy to report the velvet is a cotton velvet which should be fairly easy to maintain. I was worried because it feels so silky, I don't feel so worried about it now.
> 
> View attachment 4835883


Beautiful!


momasaurus said:


> I bought the Toucans in teal and in white (returned the teal) and the Leopard/remix (also returned). Since we can't shop in person right now (or actually it's just too difficult) I am using H.com as a revolving door, LOL. So, to answer your question, I brought in the toucans with the white background. I love the Miami/deco vibe.


The toucans in White looks great on you!


cowgirlsboots said:


> Here she is for you to see
> 
> View attachment 4839122
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839117
> View attachment 4839118
> View attachment 4839119
> View attachment 4839120
> View attachment 4839121
> 
> 
> PS: she is as pleasantly heavy as I had hoped for!


She's beautiful congrats!!!


----------



## keodi

keodi said:


> Yes! i got
> 1.beloved india in excellent condition with box in the brown/red/pink cw, not a fan of brown per say, but the brown is cool toned,
> 2. then Robe du soir came along unexpectedly in the black, marine cw,
> 3. And pelages et camouflage  in the exact CW 03 with the gold border came about new with tags and box!


As promised pics of the grail scarves I got in August. I forgot about Carre kantha, which i got in the magenta CW.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

keodi said:


> As promised pics of the grail scarves I got in August. I forgot about Carre kantha, which i got in the magenta CW.
> 
> View attachment 4839336
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839337
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839338
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839339


Wow! All of them are eye candy! My personal favourite is the animal print. The fur looks three dimensional.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

I did not spell *bag* with a ck, did I? My mind was blown away by the heavenly Dior scent!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> What did she do with it? Such a shame you don´t have it! My Mum used to have a green wool coat with a huge fox collar and domed buttons that looked like amber. She wore it through half my childhood, well into times when it was heavily out of fashion until the family budget stretched to a new coat. The old one went into the donations bin. I so wished she would have just stored it away. I would love to wear it now. I´m still searching for a similiar model...  there simply mst be someone who still has this coat.


I have no idea. It would have been too big for me. She probably donated it. My mom didn't hang onto things she never used. When she died, my sister and my father donated all her stuff before I had a chance to see if there was anything I wanted. My sister is unsentimental and doesn't like clutter - completely opposite of me. Once she sold a Persian carpet at a garage sale for $100. It was worth at least $30,000. She said it was worn out.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Here she is for you to see
> 
> View attachment 4839122
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839117
> View attachment 4839118
> View attachment 4839119
> View attachment 4839120
> View attachment 4839121
> 
> 
> PS: she is as pleasantly heavy as I had hoped for!


This is gorgeous! Now I want one!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I have no idea. It would have been too big for me. She probably donated it. My mom didn't hang onto things she never used. When she died, my sister and my father donated all her stuff before I had a chance to see if there was anything I wanted. My sister is unsentimental and doesn't like clutter - completely opposite of me. Once she sold a Persian carpet at a garage sale for $100. It was worth at least $30,000. She said it was worn out.


What a shame! My Mum was like yours. She never hung onto things. So many treasures I remember ended up in the trash. Even my childhood toys when she thought I didn´t play with them anymore...  I´m the total contrast: I try to keep everything, even a single cup as I believe the matching saucer will turn up one day...  My Dad used to throw things he did not appreciate out with ease, too. When his old uncle died he took me to his appartment to have a look whether I wanted anything. I couldn´t take much. Dad rushed me and the car was too small. The next day he had the rest thrown into the trash- loads of unfinished paintings, a wonderful broken lamp, the uncle´s easel....  I would have filled two removal trucks had I had the chance.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> What a shame! My Mum was like yours. She never hung onto things. So many treasures I remember ended up in the trash. Even my childhood toys when she thought I didn´t play with them anymore...  I´m the total contrast: I try to keep everything, even a single cup as I believe the matching saucer will turn up one day...  My Dad used to throw things he did not appreciate out with ease, too. When his old uncle died he took me to his appartment to have a look whether I wanted anything. I couldn´t take much. Dad rushed me and the car was too small. The next day he had the rest thrown into the trash- loads of unfinished paintings, a wonderful broken lamp, the uncle´s easel....  I would have filled two removal trucks had I had the chance.


I'm like you! I'm always seeing the possibilities in things. When I do throw something away, I often regret it.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I'm like you! I'm always seeing the possibilities in things. When I do throw something away, I often regret it.


Same here! Throwing things out is very often followed by deep regret.


----------



## keodi

cowgirlsboots said:


> Wow! All of them are eye candy! My personal favourite is the animal print. The fur looks three dimensional.


Thank you the animal print  was on my holy grail list for a long time!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Here she is for you to see
> 
> View attachment 4839122
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839117
> View attachment 4839118
> View attachment 4839119
> View attachment 4839120
> View attachment 4839121
> 
> 
> PS: she is as pleasantly heavy as I had hoped for!





cowgirlsboots said:


> Another contribution to the clutch topic.
> It´s just a cheap faux leather thing by Dune I bought in a charity shop in the UK last year, but I think it´s stunning. Paired with a nice outfit it does not look cheap at all. DH bought the little purse for me in a different shop while I was buying the bag.
> 
> View attachment 4839123
> View attachment 4839124
> View attachment 4839125


The Dior looks amazing and the clutch is cute - great hardaware. I love that your husband got you the coordinating purse.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Here she is for you to see
> 
> View attachment 4839122
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839117
> View attachment 4839118
> View attachment 4839119
> View attachment 4839120
> View attachment 4839121
> 
> 
> PS: she is as pleasantly heavy as I had hoped for!


Wow it is stunning ! Congrats!


----------



## dcooney4

keodi said:


> As promised pics of the grail scarves I got in August. I forgot about Carre kantha, which i got in the magenta CW.
> 
> View attachment 4839336
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839337
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839338
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839339


These are all beautiful.


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> I did something a bit nutty yesterday. I ordered a mystery mini crossbody plus 8 other items. I rarely get a surprise because dh almost always has me pick my gift. Since I love the Portland Leather Goods Mini Crossbody so much I went for it. I hope I get some nice small goods. If they are not love then there will be lots of leather gifts in peoples stockings this year. lol


I was very tempted by that offer also! Can't wait to see what you got, and I hope you love everything.


----------



## momasaurus

keodi said:


> The toucans in White looks great on you!


Thank you! It was fun to get advice from everyone on that thread.


----------



## momasaurus

keodi said:


> As promised pics of the grail scarves I got in August. I forgot about Carre kantha, which i got in the magenta CW.
> 
> View attachment 4839336
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839337
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839338
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839339


Well done! That Pelages/Camouflages is superb. How nice to check so many scarves off the GRAIL list, all in one month!


----------



## momasaurus

Finally got out the canvas Garden Party to carry a bottle of rosé (not pictured) to a small outdoor dinner. I love these colors!


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> I was very tempted by that offer also! Can't wait to see what you got, and I hope you love everything.


I hope so too. That particular mystery box is now sold out. I hope that what ever mini crossbody I get is not a duplicate but there are so many colors I don't have so I am not to worried. I hope I get a nice journal with blank pages so I can sketch in it. Now the hard part is waiting for it to cross the country.


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> Finally got out the canvas Garden Party to carry a bottle of rosé (not pictured) to a small outdoor dinner. I love these colors!
> 
> View attachment 4840046
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840047


Hope you had fun. Love your Garden party. Lately I am very partial to green. I also lover Paper tigers  green garden party.


----------



## keodi

dcooney4 said:


> These are all beautiful.


Thank you!


momasaurus said:


> Well done! That Pelages/Camouflages is superb. How nice to check so many scarves off the GRAIL list, all in one month!


Thank you!


momasaurus said:


> Finally got out the canvas Garden Party to carry a bottle of rosé (not pictured) to a small outdoor dinner. I love these colors!
> 
> View attachment 4840046
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840047


beautiful garden party! I love this shade of green!


----------



## doni

cowgirlsboots said:


> What a shame! My Mum was like yours. She never hung onto things. So many treasures I remember ended up in the trash. Even my childhood toys when she thought I didn´t play with them anymore...  I´m the total contrast: I try to keep everything, even a single cup as I believe the matching saucer will turn up one day...  My Dad used to throw things he did not appreciate out with ease, too. When his old uncle died he took me to his appartment to have a look whether I wanted anything. I couldn´t take much. Dad rushed me and the car was too small. The next day he had the rest thrown into the trash- loads of unfinished paintings, a wonderful broken lamp, the uncle´s easel....  I would have filled two removal trucks had I had the chance.


This reminds me, when my daughter was born, my mother came with these traditional baby gear, hand knitted and embroidered and using the most beaufufil soft white pique fabric. She then said casually, oh that fabric, I got it from my old Courreges dresses from the 60s...
I could have died...

Funnily, she was also a outwear addict. She was a very minimal dresser otherwise, carefully choosing any additions to her wardrobe and ensuring everything went together. But she got at least a new proper coat every season. She justified it because during half the year, most of her social life took place in a coat, so that (and a handbag) was the most important investment


----------



## doni

cowgirlsboots said:


> Here she is for you to see
> 
> View attachment 4839122
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839117
> View attachment 4839118
> View attachment 4839119
> View attachment 4839120
> View attachment 4839121
> 
> 
> PS: she is as pleasantly heavy as I had hoped for!



Very nice, love the cannage and it looks tricking with the silver hardware.


momasaurus said:


> Finally got out the canvas Garden Party to carry a bottle of rosé (not pictured) to a small outdoor dinner. I love these colors!
> 
> View attachment 4840046
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840047



Wow, I had never seen a Garden party in this color...


----------



## Cookiefiend

keodi said:


> As promised pics of the grail scarves I got in August. I forgot about Carre kantha, which i got in the magenta CW.
> 
> View attachment 4839336
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839337
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839338
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839339


Beautiful Keodi - thank you for sharing! PeC is truly gorgeous! 


momasaurus said:


> Finally got out the canvas Garden Party to carry a bottle of rosé (not pictured) to a small outdoor dinner. I love these colors!
> 
> View attachment 4840046
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840047


Oh what a great color! I love that the inside is blue!


----------



## keodi

Cookiefiend said:


> Beautiful Keodi - thank you for sharing! PeC is truly gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m a Sag but my moon and something else are in Capricorn. I know very little about the zodiac but my zodiac expert friend has informed me this is why I’m zany and have wanderlust but also crave order and detail. Eh...sounds reasonable. So, I’ll go with it. LOL!


Mr. PG is an Aries, for whatever that's worth. He has a line he uses in social settings when the conversation gets around to horoscopes. He says "I don't believe in the zodiac. But then again, I'm an Aries, and Aries *don't* believe in the zodiac." Some folks crack up (which is his intent, of course) and some look at him, like… huh? 

Did I mention that Mr. PG has an understated sense of humor???


----------



## More bags

keodi said:


> As promised pics of the grail scarves I got in August. I forgot about Carre kantha, which i got in the magenta CW.
> 
> View attachment 4839336
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839337
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839338
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839339


These are beautiful keodi. Congratulations on finding so many of your grails!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Mr. PG is an Aries, for whatever that's worth. He has a line he uses in social settings when the conversation gets around to horoscopes. He says "I don't believe in the zodiac. But then again, I'm an Aries, and Aries *don't* believe in the zodiac." Some folks crack up (which is his intent, of course) and some look at him, like… huh?
> 
> Did I mention that Mr. PG has an understated sense of humor???


I would be one of the people laughing at that joke, Elaine!


----------



## ElainePG

essiedub said:


> Gah I looked...the tartans are soooo cute! Scarlet for cookie. How about you Elaine?  I must resist...but off I go to seek out more tartan. I have a soft spot for plaid and tartan !


Nope… I held firm. It would have been the blue one, but I pulled out all my SLGs and gave myself a stern talking-to. I seriously do have enough wallets. And for the foreseeable future I'm relying heavily on cc cases plus Mr. PG's Tiffany silver money clip (which he has nicely lent me for the duration) for bills.


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> Finally got out the canvas Garden Party to carry a bottle of rosé (not pictured) to a small outdoor dinner. I love these colors!
> 
> View attachment 4840046
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840047


Fantastic Garden Party @momasaurus! I love the contrast interior - very cool!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Thanks, everyone!!! Part of why I milk my bday is that it means summer is over, school and other seasonal things start up again, and that is always happy/sad/confusing for me. *And this year, cultural things are NOT starting up again, and that is worrisome and horrible for those in the business.*


I know! That's always how I've always marked the start of autumn: a snap in the air, and organizing the stack of tickets.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> It does take time to set up, I did it while Mr Cookie watched 2 minutes of everything
> You can add the pictures as you wear them, or just make time to add items - the internet pictures are usually good.
> I think there's a thread right now… lemme look… https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...lection-and-wardrobe-using-stylebook.1033002/ It gives you a great idea of how it can work.


Thanks! I'll check it out tomorrow (Monday).


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> I honestly haven't had an issue like this with Poshmark. Most of the things I've bought or sold have been delivered in around 3 days (there have been a few that did take longer), and payment - once the buyer has accepted the item - has been pretty seamless.
> My BIG complaint about Poshmark is the incredible number of fake items they allow to be sold.


I've never sold on Poshmark, but I've bought several items over the past few months and I've been quite impressed. Nothing terribly expensive, but everything has arrived quickly and the process has been seamless. One item had a problem, and the buyer apologized and accepted it back. Even that worked out smoothly (whew!), and I was reimbursed within 10 days.


----------



## essiedub

whateve said:


> I have no idea. It would have been too big for me. She probably donated it. My mom didn't hang onto things she never used. When she died, my sister and my father donated all her stuff before I had a chance to see if there was anything I wanted. My sister is unsentimental and doesn't like clutter - completely opposite of me. O*nce she sold a Persian carpet at a garage sale for $100. It was worth at least $30,000. She said it was worn out.*


omg I  would have died.  I am very sentimental about Persian rugs. Such an incredible artform


----------



## essiedub

momasaurus said:


> Finally got out the canvas Garden Party to carry a bottle of rosé (not pictured) to a small outdoor dinner. I love these colors!
> 
> View attachment 4840046
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840047


Oh wow terrific color combination! Works for all seasons! (Not that I do anything different for any season)


----------



## essiedub

keodi said:


> As promised pics of the grail scarves I got in August. I forgot about Carre kantha, which i got in the magenta CW.
> 
> View attachment 4839336
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839337
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839338
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839339


There’s something uber cool about H scarves with a moto jacket! There was some thread a while back about how a scarf can age you.  I think it even got a bit heated as an older person got indignant because she looks old cuz she is old. Anyway, I think she missed the point.  Uhm..Where was I going with this?   Oh right..I’m  trying to say, you look terrific (Well your mannequin does and you would also). Sorry it is so hot here, my brain is melting..serious heat wave and no AC.


----------



## essiedub

cowgirlsboots said:


> Inspired by the Burberry face masks I spent yesterday afternoon making myself my first "tailored" mask copying their sewing pattern. It fits me much nicer than my display head...
> 
> View attachment 4839128
> 
> 
> 
> My son was making fun of me and after some playing around with the spelling - it had to be hilarious- added his "real authentic fake Gucci" label.
> 
> View attachment 4839129


That looks so good!Perfect for fall season (even though I don’t make seasonal changes). Love the “real“ label! Your son is adorable!
Did I say that I do love me a plaid/tartan?! I Was reading about Scottish tartans and think it’s so neat that these old clans designed their unique patterns. It must have been designed by the womenfolk! I wish I had a family tartan. I have to share this super nifty book


----------



## Kimbashop

essiedub said:


> That looks so good!Perfect for fall season (even though I don’t make seasonal changes). Love the “real“ label! Your son is adorable!
> Did I say that I do love me a plaid/tartan?! I Was reading about Scottish tartans and think it’s so neat that these old clans designed their unique patterns. It must have been designed by the womenfolk! I wish I had a family tartan. I have to share this super nifty book
> 
> View attachment 4840242
> View attachment 4840241


such a cool book! My clan name is Colquhoun. I'd be curious if that tartan is in your book. I bought a Colquhoun scarf while in Scotland and it is a green, blue, and red combo.


----------



## keodi

essiedub said:


> There’s something uber cool about H scarves with a moto jacket! There was some thread a while back about how a scarf can age you.  I think it even got a bit heated as an older person got indignant because she looks old cuz she is old. Anyway, I think she missed the point.  Uhm..Where was I going with this?   Oh right..I’m  trying to say, you look terrific (Well your mannequin does and you would also). Sorry it is so hot here, my brain is melting..serious heat wave and no AC.


Thank you!


----------



## keodi

More bags said:


> These are beautiful keodi. Congratulations on finding so many of your grails!


Thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> Here she is for you to see
> 
> View attachment 4839122
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839117
> View attachment 4839118
> View attachment 4839119
> View attachment 4839120
> View attachment 4839121
> 
> 
> PS: she is as pleasantly heavy as I had hoped for!


This is a fabulous bag! Love the quilted leather, and I know you have a passion for heavy bags, so I'm glad for you that this bag is super-heavy!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I have no idea. It would have been too big for me. She probably donated it. My mom didn't hang onto things she never used. When she died, my sister and my father donated all her stuff before I had a chance to see if there was anything I wanted. My sister is unsentimental and doesn't like clutter - completely opposite of me. *Once she sold a Persian carpet at a garage sale for $100. It was worth at least $30,000. She said it was worn out.*


----------



## ElainePG

keodi said:


> Thank you the animal print  was on my holy grail list for a long time!


The border on it is stunning.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Finally got out the canvas Garden Party to carry a bottle of rosé (not pictured) to a small outdoor dinner. I love these colors!
> 
> View attachment 4840046
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840047


The pop of cobalt inside is such a lovely contrast to the olive exterior.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> I would be one of the people laughing at that joke, Elaine!


----------



## ElainePG

Thought I'd post a family photo of my cc cases, plus Mr. PG's Tiffany money clip (now mine, LOL). 

The pink one is Ferragamo… I've had it for years. I used it when we went out to concerts, because it easily tucked into a small bag. It only has 5 card slots, but on the other hand, it holds bills in the zipped top section. 

The other two cases are by Coach, recently purchased on Poshmark. (Hard to tell if they're new or slightly used, but they were a great price and are in perfect condition.) They each hold 6 cards, which is exactly what I need for daily use.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Thought I'd post a family photo of my cc cases, plus Mr. PG's Tiffany money clip (now mine, LOL).
> 
> The pink one is Ferragamo… I've had it for years. I used it when we went out to concerts, because it easily tucked into a small bag. It only has 5 card slots, but on the other hand, it holds bills in the zipped top section.
> 
> The other two cases are by Coach, recently purchased on Poshmark. (Hard to tell if they're new or slightly used, but they were a great price and are in perfect condition.) They each hold 6 cards, which is exactly what I need for daily use.
> 
> View attachment 4840327


What a great card case family! My faves are the Ferragamo (the colour) and the top left with the heart. So cute!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Mr. PG is an Aries, for whatever that's worth. He has a line he uses in social settings when the conversation gets around to horoscopes. He says "I don't believe in the zodiac. But then again, I'm an Aries, and Aries *don't* believe in the zodiac." Some folks crack up (which is his intent, of course) and some look at him, like… huh?
> 
> Did I mention that Mr. PG has an understated sense of humor???


Well - I laughed - my youngest DS is an Aries. When he was 2, I found a horoscope in a magazine that was SO *him*. I tore it out of the magazine and put it in his baby book - I still have it and it’s still absolutely *him*!  


ElainePG said:


> Thought I'd post a family photo of my cc cases, plus Mr. PG's Tiffany money clip (now mine, LOL).
> 
> The pink one is Ferragamo… I've had it for years. I used it when we went out to concerts, because it easily tucked into a small bag. It only has 5 card slots, but on the other hand, it holds bills in the zipped top section.
> 
> The other two cases are by Coach, recently purchased on Poshmark. (Hard to tell if they're new or slightly used, but they were a great price and are in perfect condition.) They each hold 6 cards, which is exactly what I need for daily use.
> 
> View attachment 4840327


Ooooooo - love!


----------



## whateve

essiedub said:


> omg I  would have died.  I am very sentimental about Persian rugs. Such an incredible artform


My grandparents had bought that rug when they traveled to Iran in the 60s. They gave me a Chinese rug from another trip that is only worth 1/10 the Persian. My son is using it now in his house.


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> Thanks, everyone!!! Part of why I milk my bday is that it means summer is over, school and other seasonal things start up again, and that is always happy/sad/confusing for me. And this year, cultural things are NOT starting up again, and that is worrisome and horrible for those in the business.



Very Happy Bday!!!


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> OMG...I am in love with a coat!
> Thank-you glossy magazine advertising, I´m drooling over something that´s completely out of my league. Still: this coat is gorgeous! (Louis Vuitton, the website says it´s 6000 Euro)
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837971



Do you know Popski? They have a few coats like that atm, not cheap but good value IMO. My only problem with them are the colours (for me). 





__





						Popski London -Fur Clothing , Fur Pom Pom Hats and Fur Parka Jackets
					

Fur Lined Parka, Coats, Fox Gilet, Puffa Coat, Fur Coats, Fur Jackets, Fur Scarf, Fur Shawl, Fur Accessories.



					www.popskilondon.co.uk
				




I like the leather and sheepskin?/fur? Very 1970s, but you can definitely get those from vintage shops and E_bay. I have sold a ton.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Here she is for you to see
> 
> View attachment 4839122
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839117
> View attachment 4839118
> View attachment 4839119
> View attachment 4839120
> View attachment 4839121
> 
> 
> PS: she is as pleasantly heavy as I had hoped for!



Congratulations


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> Hope you had fun. Love your Garden party. Lately I am very partial to green. I also lover Paper tigers  green garden party.


It was fun. My friends had just gotten a NEW PUPPY! I almost tucked him in the bag to steal.
Maybe a year or so ago, I got really into green. It's not my best color (BLUE!!) but it's soothing.


----------



## papertiger

essiedub said:


> There’s something uber cool about H scarves with a moto jacket! There was some thread a while back about how a scarf can age you.  I think it even got a bit heated as an older person got indignant because she looks old cuz she is old. Anyway, I think she missed the point.  Uhm..Where was I going with this?   Oh right..I’m  trying to say, you look terrific (Well your mannequin does and you would also). Sorry it is so hot here, my brain is melting..serious heat wave and no AC.



I hope I'm not age-plaining but I think it's more because the word 'old', 'ageing' or 'matronly' or whatever is used in a derogatory way. if someone is old and people are saying I don't want to look like _that_, it's probably hard not to take it personally. Even saying someone looks good for their age is really a backhanded compliment IMO.

What's so great about looking young, or old, or anything? Whats not to love either? People just want to look great and especially don't want to disappear (become invisible) or be ridiculed either, and that's why we _all_ have to be careful of our language.

I haven't been wearing my Moto jacket recently, but if I do, I always remind myself to be careful with those zips and any silk.


----------



## momasaurus

keodi said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> beautiful garden party! I love this shade of green!


Thanks! Green + blue slay me.


----------



## momasaurus

doni said:


> This reminds me, when my daughter was born, my mother came with these traditional baby gear, hand knitted and embroidered and using the most beaufufil soft white pique fabric. She then said casually, oh that fabric, I got it from my old Courreges dresses from the 60s...
> I could have died...
> 
> Funnily, she was also a outwear addict. She was a very minimal dresser otherwise, carefully choosing any additions to her wardrobe and ensuring everything went together. But she got at least a new proper coat every season. She justified it because during half the year, most of her social life took place in a coat, so that (and a handbag) was the most important investment


Great story.


----------



## momasaurus

doni said:


> Very nice, love the cannage and it looks tricking with the silver hardware.
> 
> 
> Wow, I had never seen a Garden party in this color...


Me neither. Once I saw it I hit BUY IT NOW.


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Beautiful Keodi - thank you for sharing! PeC is truly gorgeous!
> 
> Oh what a great color! I love that the inside is blue!


Thanks - me too! I am sucker for contrast hems, contrast lining, contrast stitching.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Mr. PG is an Aries, for whatever that's worth. He has a line he uses in social settings when the conversation gets around to horoscopes. He says "I don't believe in the zodiac. But then again, I'm an Aries, and Aries *don't* believe in the zodiac." Some folks crack up (which is his intent, of course) and some look at him, like… huh?
> 
> Did I mention that Mr. PG has an understated sense of humor???


Someday you ladies should make your guys post here. That would be so hilarious.


----------



## keodi

ElainePG said:


> The border on it is stunning.


Thank you!


ElainePG said:


> The pop of cobalt inside is such a lovely contrast to the olive exterior.


I agree, lovely garden party!


ElainePG said:


> Thought I'd post a family photo of my cc cases, plus Mr. PG's Tiffany money clip (now mine, LOL).
> 
> The pink one is Ferragamo… I've had it for years. I used it when we went out to concerts, because it easily tucked into a small bag. It only has 5 card slots, but on the other hand, it holds bills in the zipped top section.
> 
> The other two cases are by Coach, recently purchased on Poshmark. (Hard to tell if they're new or slightly used, but they were a great price and are in perfect condition.) They each hold 6 cards, which is exactly what I need for daily use.
> 
> View attachment 4840327


Beautiful card holders!


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> Fantastic Garden Party @momasaurus! I love the contrast interior - very cool!


Thanks! I carried it again this morning, without wine....


----------



## momasaurus

essiedub said:


> Oh wow terrific color combination! Works for all seasons! (Not that I do anything different for any season)


Good point - I didn't think of that, but you're right. (I just bought it in December 2019.)


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> The pop of cobalt inside is such a lovely contrast to the olive exterior.


Thanks. And I think you just nailed the color names.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Thought I'd post a family photo of my cc cases, plus Mr. PG's Tiffany money clip (now mine, LOL).
> 
> The pink one is Ferragamo… I've had it for years. I used it when we went out to concerts, because it easily tucked into a small bag. It only has 5 card slots, but on the other hand, it holds bills in the zipped top section.
> 
> The other two cases are by Coach, recently purchased on Poshmark. (Hard to tell if they're new or slightly used, but they were a great price and are in perfect condition.) They each hold 6 cards, which is exactly what I need for daily use.
> 
> View attachment 4840327


Nice variety!


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> Very Happy Bday!!!


Thanks, papertiger!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

essiedub said:


> That looks so good!Perfect for fall season (even though I don’t make seasonal changes). Love the “real“ label! Your son is adorable!
> Did I say that I do love me a plaid/tartan?! I Was reading about Scottish tartans and think it’s so neat that these old clans designed their unique patterns. It must have been designed by the womenfolk! I wish I had a family tartan. I have to share this super nifty book
> 
> View attachment 4840242
> View attachment 4840241



Aww, thank-you! 
I love your tartan book on tartans! It looks like a treat to read and handle. 
The humble tartan I used is only a remnant of some fabric I bought 20 years ago to make dresses for my then toddler daughter. I bought so much it lastet over the years and many little girl dresses.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> This is a fabulous bag! Love the quilted leather, and I know you have a passion for heavy bags, so I'm glad for you that this bag is super-heavy!



Thank-you! I´m in love with this bag. It sits on my table to be admired and cuddled. It´s not super heavy, though (a medium Gaucho bag is a lot heavier!) It just has a pleasant weight mostly caused by the substantial chain which I love even more after I noticed it is the same link pattern as the bracelet I wear all the time. 




The quilted leather is soft to the touch as expensive silk. I checked the bag over and over again and it is almost immacualte. Only the slightest traces or wear on 2 corners and the places where the chain is attached.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Do you know Popski? They have a few coats like that atm, not cheap but good value IMO. My only problem with them are the colours (for me).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Popski London -Fur Clothing , Fur Pom Pom Hats and Fur Parka Jackets
> 
> 
> Fur Lined Parka, Coats, Fox Gilet, Puffa Coat, Fur Coats, Fur Jackets, Fur Scarf, Fur Shawl, Fur Accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> www.popskilondon.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the leather and sheepskin?/fur? Very 1970s, but you can definitely get those from vintage shops and E_bay. I have sold a ton.



Thank-you! I´ll have a look at the link you kindly shared.
For a coat I will definetely shop my own closet, though. This afternoon I dug out a gorgeous 70ies vintage leather coat by Basler that will only need a big collar (of which I own a fine assortment...)
Personally I think there is enough vintage fur in this world (and a good amount of it in my own house already) that I don´t buy any new.


Haha... just saw this and I have the very same style somewhere in my wardrobe- true vintage, real fur, bought for a song last year.


----------



## essiedub

Kimbashop said:


> such a cool book! My clan name is Colquhoun. I'd be curious if that tartan is in your book. I bought a Colquhoun scarf while in Scotland and it is a green, blue, and red combo.


Here it is! You’ll have to post your scarf!


----------



## essiedub

papertiger said:


> I hope I'm not age-plaining but I think it's more because the word 'old', 'ageing' or 'matronly' or whatever is used in a derogatory way. if someone is old and people are saying I don't want to look like _that_, it's probably hard not to take it personally. Even saying someone looks good for their age is really a backhanded compliment IMO.
> 
> What's so great about looking young, or old, or anything? Whats not to love either? People just want to look great and especially don't want to disappear (become invisible) or be ridiculed either, and that's why we _all_ have to be careful of our language.
> 
> I haven't been wearing my Moto jacket recently, but if I do, I always remind myself to be careful with those zips and any silk.


You are SO right on this!


----------



## essiedub

whateve said:


> My grandparents had bought that rug when they traveled to Iran in the 60s. They gave me a Chinese rug from another trip that is only worth 1/10 the Persian. My son is using it now in his house.


Wow. if you have a photo  somewhere, I’d love to see it.


----------



## Kimbashop

essiedub said:


> Here it is! You’ll have to post your scarf!
> 
> View attachment 4840441


Thank you!!! Yes, my scarf is that pattern. And I enjoyed reading the history as well.


----------



## whateve

essiedub said:


> Wow. if you have a photo  somewhere, I’d love to see it.


I don't have a photo. It's an very unusual Chinese design. When I was a child, it was in my room and I hated it! It is mostly navy blue with some weird pink and purple designs. If it weren't for covid, I would go to my son's house and take a picture.


----------



## FizzyWater

whateve said:


> I have no idea. It would have been too big for me. She probably donated it. My mom didn't hang onto things she never used. When she died, my sister and my father donated all her stuff before I had a chance to see if there was anything I wanted. My sister is unsentimental and doesn't like clutter - completely opposite of me. Once she sold a Persian carpet at a garage sale for $100. It was worth at least $30,000. She said it was worn out.



Oh no!

But, um, can you give me a heads up before your sister's next garage sale?


----------



## papertiger

essiedub said:


> Here it is! You’ll have to post your scarf!
> 
> View attachment 4840441



The history is so interesting. I want the entire book


----------



## FizzyWater

essiedub said:


> That looks so good!Perfect for fall season (even though I don’t make seasonal changes). Love the “real“ label! Your son is adorable!
> Did I say that I do love me a plaid/tartan?! I Was reading about Scottish tartans and think it’s so neat that these old clans designed their unique patterns. It must have been designed by the womenfolk! I wish I had a family tartan. I have to share this super nifty book
> 
> View attachment 4840242
> View attachment 4840241



Ohmygosh, my mother has this book somewhere!  I used to love looking through it as a child, along with a teeny book of Robert Burns' poetry.

My mother's family tartan is VERY LOUD though when I went to a Clan Gathering many years ago (i.e. separate the Americans from their cash to repair the ancient castle) I picked up a couple sashes in silk which somehow calmed the combination down.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> I don't have a photo. It's an very unusual Chinese design. When I was a child, it was in my room and I hated it! It is mostly navy blue with some weird pink and purple designs. If it weren't for covid, I would go to my son's house and take a picture.



My grandparents had the most beautiful gold silk rug with pale pink and aqua shaded roses and other foliage. It looked practically 3D. It was huge and in the middle of the 2 couches and took up the rest of the room. My grandmother only hovered it one way to keep the pile going the same way and brushed the fringes out. We weren't allowed to walk on it (ever) - you had to put one foot in front of the other just to sit down. I like my rugs now, but I use them as a carpet, totally not precious about them.


----------



## FizzyWater

A pic of the tartan - no really, it's 1000x louder in wool:




Also, the clan crest.  Conversation with my mother:

"There's a chicken on your clan crest, mom."
"It's not a chicken, it's a cock."
"Um.  Yes.  So much better, that."


----------



## papertiger

FizzyWater said:


> A pic of the tartan - no really, it's 1000x louder in wool:
> 
> View attachment 4840797
> 
> 
> Also, the clan crest.  Conversation with my mother:
> 
> "There's a chicken on your clan crest, mom."
> "It's not a chicken, it's a cock."
> "Um.  Yes.  So much better, that."



I like it! 

My favourite is the Buchanan Hunting tartan (I have a hostess kilt in it) their Ancient tartan is also just gorgeous.  I also have a Lindsey knee length. I asked permission to wear the the Lindsey as the lady over the road is a Lindsey and didn't want to offend, she said "I'd be honoured" and wrote me a note saying as a Lindsey she was giving her blessing and I may indefinitely wear a Lindsey tartan whenever I wanted.


----------



## papertiger

papertiger said:


> My grandparents had the most beautiful gold silk rug with pale pink and aqua shaded roses and other foliage. It looked practically 3D. It was huge and in the middle of the 2 couches and took up the rest of the room. My grandmother only hovered it one way to keep the pile going the same way and brushed the fringes out. We weren't allowed to walk on it (ever) - you had to put one foot in front of the other just to sit down. I like my rugs now, but I use them as a carpet, totally not precious about them.



Forgot to say it was Chinese.


----------



## papertiger

papertiger said:


> My grandparents had the most beautiful gold silk rug with pale pink and aqua shaded roses and other foliage. It looked practically 3D. It was huge and in the middle of the 2 couches and took up the rest of the room. My grandmother only hovered it one way to keep the pile going the same way and brushed the fringes out. We weren't allowed to walk on it (ever) - you had to put one foot in front of the other just to sit down. I like my rugs now, but I use them as a carpet, totally not precious about them.



OK. So I just checked on the price of Antique Chinese rugs of a similar quality and I can now understand why we were not allowed to walk on it. 

Someone got themselves a nice heirloom too, all I know regards that is it wasn't me.


----------



## FizzyWater

papertiger said:


> I like it!
> 
> My favourite is the Buchanan Hunting tartan (I have a hostess kilt in it) their Ancient tartan is also just gorgeous.  I also have a Lindsey knee length. I asked permission to wear the the Lindsey as the lady over the road is a Lindsey and didn't want to offend, she said "I'd be honoured" and wrote me a note saying as a Lindsey she was giving her blessing and I may indefinitely wear a Lindsey tartan whenever I wanted.



How sweet of her!  The Lindsey is really so classic!  And the Buchanan hunting is gorgeous too, though you know I'm looking at that Buchanan Blue Hunting like 

(I do not have tartans memorized - Google is my friend.)


----------



## papertiger

FizzyWater said:


> How sweet of her!  The Lindsey is really so classic!  And the Buchanan hunting is gorgeous too, though you know I'm looking at that Buchanan Blue Hunting like
> 
> (I do not have tartans memorized - Google is my friend.)



Love the blue too! 

Such a stylish clan!


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> I like it!
> 
> My favourite is the Buchanan Hunting tartan (I have a hostess kilt in it) their Ancient tartan is also just gorgeous.  I also have a Lindsey knee length. I asked permission to wear the the Lindsey as the lady over the road is a Lindsey and didn't want to offend, she said "I'd be honoured" and wrote me a note saying as a Lindsey she was giving her blessing and I may indefinitely wear a Lindsey tartan whenever I wanted.


I love this!
I had to Google mine - it’s a glorious purple and green! (I also ordered the book )


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> I love this!
> I had to Google mine - it’s a glorious purple and green! (I also ordered the book )
> View attachment 4840920



How beautiful!


----------



## 880

I think I mentioned DH clears His closet out more than I do (the doormen especially like his shirts), and I clean out less frequently. My moms assistant or the cleaning lady (who have large families) like to take my stuff. The latest purge feels good bc I also got rid of anichini high thread count sheets (as I got older, percale is cooler and more comfy). Also got rid of outerwear, RTW, shoes that never were quite right etc. feels great every rime I do it.


----------



## Kimbashop

FizzyWater said:


> A pic of the tartan - no really, it's 1000x louder in wool:
> 
> View attachment 4840797
> 
> 
> Also, the clan crest.  Conversation with my mother:
> 
> "There's a chicken on your clan crest, mom."
> "It's not a chicken, it's a cock."
> "Um.  Yes.  So much better, that."


Lovely tartan and super funny story! The cock seems to show up quite a big in Clan legends-- seems fitting, somehow.


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> My grandparents had the most beautiful gold silk rug with pale pink and aqua shaded roses and other foliage. It looked practically 3D. It was huge and in the middle of the 2 couches and took up the rest of the room. My grandmother only hovered it one way to keep the pile going the same way and brushed the fringes out. We weren't allowed to walk on it (ever) - you had to put one foot in front of the other just to sit down. I like my rugs now, but I use them as a carpet, totally not precious about them.


I have a silk rug in my entry. It was gorgeous when we got it, I even considered putting it on the wall rather than the floor. It coordinates beautifully with the wool rug in the living room. My cat loved to sharpen her claws on it and I wasn't stern enough with her. It has all these pulled threads in it now.


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> I like it!
> 
> My favourite is the Buchanan Hunting tartan (I have a hostess kilt in it) their Ancient tartan is also just gorgeous.  I also have a Lindsey knee length. I asked permission to wear the the Lindsey as the lady over the road is a Lindsey and didn't want to offend, she said "I'd be honoured" and wrote me a note saying as a Lindsey she was giving her blessing and I may indefinitely wear a Lindsey tartan whenever I wanted.


My DH wears black watch shirts. He always gets the same tartan but he didn't even realize it was a tartan until I told him. I guess he likes that they are dark and not too in your face. 

My favorite is the Anderson. https://www.kinlochanderson.com/tartan/anderson/modern-polyviscose-blue/cl-ba017t-pv

In the US, no one cares if you wear another clan's tartan.


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> Personally I think there is enough vintage fur in this world (and a good amount of it in my own house already) that I don´t buy any new.


Yes, this  ITA


----------



## Kimbashop

essiedub said:


> Here it is! You’ll have to post your scarf!
> 
> View attachment 4840441


took me a while to find this but here is a totally appropriate bag photo! The picture was taken inside Edinburgh Castle. I had just bought the scarf placed it on top of my bag for a photo op.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> What a great card case family! My faves are the Ferragamo (the colour) and the top left with the heart. So cute!


Those are my faves also! The Ferragamo has been perfect for years (plus… the color!) but now that I'm using it in my daily life, I've found that it's too small. It holds five cards. I needed one that holds six. You'd think it wouldn't make much of a difference, but even with doubling-up cards, it just didn't work out. Thus, the two coach cases. The one with the heart is the one I use most often. The other I kinda sorta bought by mistake. The color was off on the photos: I thought it was red. Um, no. Brown.  But it was so embarrassingly inexpensive, I didn't want to be THAT kind of buyer & make a fuss.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Those are my faves also! The Ferragamo has been perfect for years (plus… the color!) but now that I'm using it in my daily life, I've found that it's too small. It holds five cards. I needed one that holds six. You'd think it wouldn't make much of a difference, but even with doubling-up cards, it just didn't work out. Thus, the two coach cases. The one with the heart is the one I use most often. The other I kinda sorta bought by mistake. The color was off on the photos: I thought it was red. Um, no. Brown.  But it was so embarrassingly inexpensive, I didn't want to be THAT kind of buyer & make a fuss.


This is my current Coach card case. It is from the men's department. They often use better leather for men's goods.


----------



## ElainePG

FizzyWater said:


> Also, the clan crest.  Conversation with my mother:
> 
> "There's a chicken on your clan crest, mom."
> "It's not a chicken, it's a cock."
> "Um.  Yes.  So much better, that."


Best post of the day!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> This is my current Coach card case. It is from the men's department. They often use better leather for men's goods.
> 
> View attachment 4841114


I totally love this! I'll have to look at the Men's department offerings in the future. 
This must be "vintage," though… I'm guessing that PacMan isn't around any more???


----------



## Sparkletastic

Vintage Leather said:


> They are already packed, but the three are  a vintage 1967 Leiber Chatelaine, a Balenciaga Twiggy, and a Harveys Seatbelt Donald bag.
> 
> View attachment 4836976
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836977
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836978


That Leiber is everything! 


Kimbashop said:


> Just a thought: What if we did at least one showcase of "most used COVID bags" and why. I would truly love to see what people are wearing and using during this time (even if it is just a plastic grocery bag!). I know that my bag usage has really shifted and I have found myself using bags that I might not use every day otherwise.


Like this idea too!


Kimbashop said:


> Oh, that coat is a beauty. I have a bit of a thing for coats, as my entire family likes to point out to me.


I was the same til I moved here to a warmer climate. There isn’t as much opportunity to wear coats to the point I even sold off my oldest 3 fur coats. That means I “force” opportunies to wear my remaining furs and other coats. Yep that’s me in 60degree F weather wearing a mink because...well...when else am I? I can be so silly. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Sorry, my brain is a sieve...  who was looking for a black quilted bag with gold hardware to make up for the Miss dior desaster? Was that you @Sparkletastic? I just looked through the PurseBlog and saw the post on the Bally Viva. If I was after gold hardware this would be a contestant (in several years when it hits the preloved market...)
> 
> View attachment 4838711


It was me. Thanks for sharing. I kinda have my heart set on a Dior. I’m thinking this it the time to finally get my Lady Dior so it gets som wear despite the stupid zipper opening on the traditional ones. This will be resale for me though. So...the hunt begins. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> She arrived! My Dior New Lock back is here!
> 
> When I first saw the parcel my heart sank. It was shipped in a grey plastic shipping bag, obviously no padding and dripping from the rain outside.
> 
> Once the plastic was removed happiness returned. She is perfect, wonderful, the leather feels like silk, the size is perfect for me.
> 
> Of course I immediately started checking all the details and comparing them to my research file re authenticity. (I already did this with the listing photos of course, but always doubt myself and the intgrity of any seller.)
> 
> When I went back into my room to check on some detail I hadn´t noticed so far in my reference photos the whole room was filled with the magic scent of Dior. There´s no doubt!
> 
> My heart is filled with joy!


Yay! Yay! Yay! YAY!!!  
I’m so happy for you. You’re going to make me start taking a look at the New Lock. I just adore Dior.
mine thing - Dior bags are much more sturdy than one would think. I bought my yellow Miss Dior preloved and they put it in a soft shipping bag. The idiot post person shoved it in the mailbox with a lot of other mail and I was scared to open. But, when I did? it needed a few hours to poof and it was perfect! 





cowgirlsboots said:


> The smell is totally addictive! I´ve experienced it with almost all my Dior bags (and shoes) from the Galliano era. It´s a warm leathery smell, exciting and embracing. It makes me feel so good, fully at peace. It´s the strongest with the soft lambskin and the Gaucho leather. I wished there was a perfume!
> 
> This smell speaks to me to the extent I "taste" Dior.


OMG! I thought it was just me.  Dior bags have a distinctive aroma and I loooooove it. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Here she is for you to see
> 
> View attachment 4839122
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839117
> View attachment 4839118
> View attachment 4839119
> View attachment 4839120
> View attachment 4839121
> 
> 
> PS: she is as pleasantly heavy as I had hoped for!


Wheeeeeeee!!!! 


keodi said:


> As promised pics of the grail scarves I got in August. I forgot about Carre kantha, which i got in the magenta CW.
> 
> View attachment 4839336
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839337
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839338
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839339


I see all you ladies loving scarfs. I don’t get why they look ridiculous on me. I look older, fatter, squatter, crazier in them.  Enjoy!!!! Lovely patterns.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> I have a silk rug in my entry. It was gorgeous when we got it, I even considered putting it on the wall rather than the floor. It coordinates beautifully with the wool rug in the living room. My cat loved to sharpen her claws on it and I wasn't stern enough with her. It has all these pulled threads in it now.



I suppose it felt nice under her paws. Doesn't work being stern so don't rebuke yourself. The rug sounds lovely though.


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> I have no idea. It would have been too big for me. She probably donated it. My mom didn't hang onto things she never used. When she died, my sister and my father donated all her stuff before I had a chance to see if there was anything I wanted. My sister is unsentimental and doesn't like clutter - completely opposite of me. Once she sold a Persian carpet at a garage sale for $100. It was worth at least $30,000. She said it was worn out.


ooohmigoodness!   I’m heck on wheels about getting rid of clutter. But, I alllllllwaaaaays want to squeeze a penny out of what I don’t want. Yikes!

But, more than that, I wish you’d had the chance to pick out a few treasures for your own.


ElainePG said:


> I know! That's always how I've always marked the start of autumn: a snap in the air, and organizing the stack of tickets.


Can we all agree 2020 truly sucks in every way. UGH!


papertiger said:


> I hope I'm not age-plaining but I think it's more because the word 'old', 'ageing' or 'matronly' or whatever is used in a derogatory way. if someone is old and people are saying I don't want to look like _that_, it's probably hard not to take it personally. Even saying someone looks good for their age is really a backhanded compliment IMO.
> 
> What's so great about looking young, or old, or anything? Whats not to love either? People just want to look great and especially don't want to disappear (become invisible) or be ridiculed either, and that's why we _all_ have to be careful of our language.
> 
> I haven't been wearing my Moto jacket recently, but if I do, I always remind myself to be careful with those zips and any silk.


Everyone gets old unless the die. So,  Kind of silly to hate on your future IMO.  That being said, is anyone beyond drinking age looking for something that ages them?

Not disagreeing with your post even a little bit. But, as a Gen X’r, I’m not a baby yet I couldn’t give a one legged owl’s hoot about age comments in either direction. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you! I´ll have a look at the link you kindly shared.
> For a coat I will definetely shop my own closet, though. This afternoon I dug out a gorgeous 70ies vintage leather coat by Basler that will only need a big collar (of which I own a fine assortment...)
> Personally I think there is enough vintage fur in this world (and a good amount of it in my own house already) that I don´t buy any new.
> 
> 
> Haha... just saw this and I have the very same style somewhere in my wardrobe- true vintage, real fur, bought for a song last year.
> 
> View attachment 4840420


That is totally adorable!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Went out yesterday for the first time in forever. Met a friend for dinner. She and I sat on a patio at a table big enough for 8. (Covid is a strange time)

Anyway, I got this beauty out. Oh how I miss my bags!!!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I was proud of myself because I did my nails (dip powder) the day before and they looked ah-ma-zing! This was my 5th try and, candidly, I like my home version better than the salon.  So, one teeny tiny plus for the Covid quarantine.

And, I wore false lashes for the first time. _ (Yep, my Covid boredom has reached a fever pitch.)_ They are “demi” lashes and I loved them! Who knew! I don’t look like a pair of tarantulas set up house on my face. The more subtle lashes simply give a bit of “pow” to my eyes without making me look like I’m trying too hard.  Precovid I would have sworn I’d never wear them. Live and learn and eat crow...

I also wore more makeup thanks to much YouTube and Tiktok coaching (I usually only wear eyeliner, mascara and lip color) I gotta say I was less than impressed. I did highlighter, foundation / powder combo and eyeshadow. I still just looked like me... just with glittery stuff on.  So, I think the lashes are a new permanent add. The other makeup  updates? Meh. I’ll keep playing but, I’m thinking not so much.

Anyone else trying new makeup or skin care trends? If so, what are you enjoying and what are you kicking to the curb?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> It was me. Thanks for sharing. I kinda have my heart set on a Dior. I’m thinking this it the time to finally get my Lady Dior so it gets som wear despite the stupid zipper opening on the traditional ones. This will be resale for me though. So...the hunt begins.


Dior is always a good decision- I love Dior! Happy hunting for the perfect Lady dior! ❤


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> I totally love this! I'll have to look at the Men's department offerings in the future.
> This must be "vintage," though… I'm guessing that PacMan isn't around any more???


It's not vintage but it isn't around anymore either. I got it in 2016. They do collaborations fairly frequently though.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Yay! Yay! Yay! YAY!!!
> I’m so happy for you. You’re going to make me start taking a look at the New Lock. I just adore Dior.
> mine thing - Dior bags are much more sturdy than one would think. I bought my yellow Miss Dior preloved and they put it in a soft shipping bag. The idiot post person shoved it in the mailbox with a lot of other mail and I was scared to open. But, when I did? it needed a few hours to poof and it was perfect!





Sparkletastic said:


> OMG! I thought it was just me.  Dior bags have a distinctive aroma and I loooooove it.



Thank you!!!! ❤
My New Lock is gorgeous- so perfect! 
Much better than I had expected.
Experiencing the gorgeous cannage for the first time in my life in person I started wondering what a Lady Dior would be like...


DH told me our post person threw the plastic shipping bag with my bag inside at him like a football....  

The scent is there! And it is wonderful! Do the post Galliano bags smell the same?


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Not disagreeing with your post even a little bit. But, as a Gen X’r, I’m not a baby yet I couldn’t give a one legged owl’s hoot about age comments in either direction.
> That is totally adorable!!!



We don't know what it's like to be old. I don't profess to speak for old people, but I can see that ageism is everywhere and the last 'ism' that's excused.


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> We don't know what it's like to be old. I don't profess to speak for old people, but I can see that ageism is everywhere and the last 'ism' that's excused.


I know what it is like to be old, unfortunately.

ETA: I remember the day, many years ago, when I was shopping with my daughters. Before this day, the sales person always approached me to ask if I needed any help. That day, I was ignored in favor of my daughters.


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> We don't know what it's like to be old. I don't profess to speak for old people, but I can see that ageism is everywhere and the last 'ism' that's excused.


Of course it shouldn’t be excused. My point is that being in the middle, I hear age based comments from both ends. I’m too old to be doing this and too young yet to understand that.  I’m not going to let people with their issues steal my joy. Particularly when it comes to what I wear.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

My new red wallet arrived today- and will go back tomorrow.
Sorry, I seem to be a snob...  even as the quality is good (as in not sloppy) the new wallet looks sad and cheap next to my old, much cheaper wallet I´ve been using for at least 5 years and does not please my fingertips. The box the new one came in was gorgeous, though... 
Back to the drawing board...  wanted: big red wallet, preferrably with two zipped compartments. 

Here are the comparison pics. 
I totally prefer the old wallet above. My son said the new one felt plasticky.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> My new red wallet arrived today- and will go back tomorrow.
> Sorry, I seem to be a snob...  even as the quality is good (as in not sloppy) the new wallet looks sad and cheap next to my old, much cheaper wallet I´ve been using for at least 5 years and does not please my fingertips. The box the new one came in was gorgeous, though...
> Back to the drawing board...  wanted: big red wallet, preferrably with two zipped compartments.
> 
> Here are the comparison pics.
> I totally prefer the old wallet above. My son said the new one felt plasticky.
> View attachment 4841169
> View attachment 4841170


That's a shame!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> That's a shame!


Totally! For now my old wallet will have to do. i cleaned and polished it. One day the right one will turn up for me.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> Of course it shouldn’t be excused. My point is that being in the middle, I hear age based comments from both ends. I’m too old to be doing this and too young yet to understand that.  I’m not going to let people with their issues steal my joy. Particularly when it comes to what I wear.


Don’t let ANYONE steal your joy. Never, never.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sparkletastic said:


> Went out yesterday for the first time in forever. Met a friend for dinner. She and I sat on a patio at a table big enough for 8. (Covid is a strange time)
> 
> Anyway, I got this beauty out. Oh how I miss my bags!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841153
> 
> I was proud of myself because I did my nails (dip powder) the day before and they looked ah-ma-zing! This was my 5th try and, candidly, I like my home version better than the salon.  So, one teeny tiny plus for the Covid quarantine.
> 
> And, I wore false lashes for the first time. _ (Yep, my Covid boredom has reached a fever pitch.)_ They are “demi” lashes and I loved them! Who knew! I don’t look like a pair of tarantulas set up house on my face. The more subtle lashes simply give a bit of “pow” to my eyes without making me look like I’m trying too hard.  Precovid I would have sworn I’d never wear them. Live and learn and eat crow...
> 
> I also wore more makeup thanks to much YouTube and Tiktok coaching (I usually only wear eyeliner, mascara and lip color) I gotta say I was less than impressed. I did highlighter, foundation / powder combo and eyeshadow. I still just looked like me... just with glittery stuff on.  So, I think the lashes are a new permanent add. The other makeup  updates? Meh. I’ll keep playing but, I’m thinking not so much.
> 
> Anyone else trying new makeup or skin care trends? If so, what are you enjoying and what are you kicking to the curb?


I have bought two lipsticks and an eyebrow pencil. I don't know why I bought lipstick when no one can see it, but it makes me happy. One of them is Tom Ford's Cherry Lush. It is beautiful and I wear it around the house and on my zoom calls. I also bought Drunk Elephant Vitamin C serum, which is great.


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> I like it!
> 
> My favourite is the Buchanan Hunting tartan (I have a hostess kilt in it) their Ancient tartan is also just gorgeous.  I also have a Lindsey knee length. I asked permission to wear the the Lindsey as the lady over the road is a Lindsey and didn't want to offend, she said "I'd be honoured" and wrote me a note saying as a Lindsey she was giving her blessing and I may indefinitely wear a Lindsey tartan whenever I wanted.


What a lovely story!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> I love this!
> I had to Google mine - it’s a glorious purple and green! (I also ordered the book )
> View attachment 4840920


Beautiful colours.


----------



## Sparkletastic

cowgirlsboots said:


> My new red wallet arrived today- and will go back tomorrow.
> Sorry, I seem to be a snob...  even as the quality is good (as in not sloppy) the new wallet looks sad and cheap next to my old, much cheaper wallet I´ve been using for at least 5 years and does not please my fingertips. The box the new one came in was gorgeous, though...
> Back to the drawing board...  wanted: big red wallet, preferrably with two zipped compartments.
> 
> Here are the comparison pics.
> I totally prefer the old wallet above. My son said the new one felt plasticky.
> View attachment 4841169
> View attachment 4841170


I’m sorry It didn’t work out. And on this forum don’t worry about seeming a snob. While we’re all different, we all have high standards and a list of peculiarities that must be met for our items to work for us.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kimbashop said:


> I have bought two lipsticks and an eyebrow pencil. I don't know why I bought lipstick when no one can see it, but it makes me happy. One of them is Tom Ford's Cherry Lush. It is beautiful and I wear it around the house and on my zoom calls. I also bought Drunk Elephant Vitamin C serum, which is great.


Yay! Good for you. I have been severely lazy about skin care and just started exploring options. I just got a retinoid and I’m looking at it like it’s a snake.  I’ll start using it intermittently very sparingly. I’ve heard a lot about the benefits of vitamin c and plan to add that next. What benefits are you seeing from using the one you have?


----------



## essiedub

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you!!! Yes, my scarf is that pattern. And I enjoyed reading the history as well.





papertiger said:


> The history is so interesting. I want the entire book



It’s quite remarkable that all these various family histories were captured by this guy Robert Bain. I just bought it for the neat decorative cover (I know.  I am guilty of judging a book by its cover.  But it d D turn out to be so interesting) Speaking Of family histories,  the US, we have the legendary “dispute” between the Hatfields and McCoys. I guess it’s human nature to hold a grudge over generations.  Looks like your nemesis @Kimbashop is a MacGregor!



FizzyWater said:


> Ohmygosh, my mother has this book somewhere!  I used to love looking through it as a child, along with a teeny book of Robert Burns' poetry.
> 
> My mother's family tartan is VERY LOUD though when I went to a Clan Gathering many years ago (i.e. separate the Americans from their cash to repair the ancient castle) I picked up a couple sashes in silk which somehow calmed the combination down.


That’s so cool! So your clan has a castle? Do you have a picture of your family castle? Is there some way clans connect with their “diaspora”. How do you all connect (don’t tell me Facebook)



FizzyWater said:


> A pic of the tartan - no really, it's 1000x louder in wool:
> 
> View attachment 4840797
> 
> 
> Also, the clan crest.  Conversation with my mother:
> 
> "There's a chicken on your clan crest, mom."
> "It's not a chicken, it's a cock."
> "Um.  Yes.  So much better, that."



I think it’s that electric blue that makes it “loud”. Love the cock conversation!



papertiger said:


> I like it!
> 
> My favourite is the Buchanan Hunting tartan (I have a hostess kilt in it) their Ancient tartan is also just gorgeous.  I also have a Lindsey knee length. I *asked permission to wear the the Lindsey as the lady over the road is a Lindsey and didn't want to offend*, she said "I'd be honoured" and wrote me a note saying as a Lindsey she was giving her blessing and I may indefinitely wear a Lindsey tartan whenever I wanted.



Wait, really? I’d no idea that wearing a tartan that wasn’t your own is a faux pas but now that I think about it, it makes sense. It is a form of identity, yes?  Oh man, I really need my own tartan.  Later I will post an article about a woman in Edinburgh who makes bespoke tartans! Again, like rugs, it is such an interesting art form. woohoo!




Kimbashop said:


> took me a while to find this but here is a totally appropriate bag photo! The picture was taken inside Edinburgh Castle. I had just bought the scarf placed it on top of my bag for a photo op.
> 
> View attachment 4841025


Ah splendid! Thanks for posting!


----------



## essiedub

whateve said:


> This is my current Coach card case. It is from the men's department. They often use better leather for men's goods.
> 
> View attachment 4841114


Adorable! Is that Pac-Man?  Yes I agree that the leather in men’s wallets are finer.   That is frequently the case  for the fabric in clothing also. DH explains that men wouldn’t put up with the crap women are sold...raspy shirts or uncomfortable shoes etc.


----------



## essiedub

whateve said:


> My DH wears black watch shirts. He always gets the same tartan but he didn't even realize it was a tartan until I told him. I guess he likes that they are dark and not too in your face.
> 
> My favorite is the Anderson. https://www.kinlochanderson.com/tartan/anderson/modern-polyviscose-blue/cl-ba017t-pv
> 
> *In the US, no one cares if you wear another clan's tartan.*


 
Oops..Well good...cuz I have worn many tartans. I have the cutest little kiss-lock plaid coin purse (trying to bring back to topic on handbags..sorry! ) It is shaped like a cap with a fur puff...I’ve been looking all over it and will post when I find.  I had a plaid themed Christmas party one year and asked everyone to wear some form of plaid.  One of my friends is an Anderson..she wore that sash! Maybe you’re related! I went to the link you posted and this place also has a tartan design service..one day when I get to Scotland, looks like I’ll have to visit one of these shops!


----------



## essiedub

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m so happy for you. You’re going to make me start taking a look at the New Lock. *I just adore Dior.*
> mine thing - Dior bags are much more sturdy than one would think. I bought my yellow Miss Dior preloved and they put it in a soft shipping bag. The idiot post person shoved it in the mailbox with a lot of other mail and I was scared to open. But, when I did? it needed a few hours to poof and it was perfect! *OMG! I thought it was just me.  Dior bags have a distinctive aroma and I loooooove it.*
> Wheeeeeeee!!!! I see all you ladies loving scarfs. I don’t get why they look ridiculous on me. I look older, fatter, squatter, crazier in them.  Enjoy!!!! Lovely patterns.


Agree! J’dore Dior! I think I have more Dior than anything else. And yes there is a scent!
And no you won’t look fatter, crazier, squatter ... in scarves. It is however, another fashion vice. You’ve been warned


----------



## essiedub

whateve said:


> I know what it is like to be old, unfortunately.
> 
> ETA: I remember the day, many years ago, when I was shopping with my daughters. Before this day, the sales person always approached me to ask if I needed any help. That day, I was ignored in favor of my daughters.


Oh.


----------



## papertiger

essiedub said:


> It’s quite remarkable that all these various family histories were captured by this guy Robert Bain. I just bought it for the neat decorative cover (I know.  I am guilty of judging a book by its cover.  But it d D turn out to be so interesting) Speaking Of family histories,  the US, we have the legendary “dispute” between the Hatfields and McCoys. I guess it’s human nature to hold a grudge over generations.  Looks like your nemesis @Kimbashop is a MacGregor!
> 
> 
> That’s so cool! So your clan has a castle? Do you have a picture of your family castle? Is there some way clans connect with their “diaspora”. How do you all connect (don’t tell me Facebook)
> 
> 
> 
> I think it’s that electric blue that makes it “loud”. Love the cock conversation!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, really? I’d no idea that wearing a tartan that wasn’t your own is a faux pas but now that I think about it, it makes sense. It is a form of identity, yes?  Oh man, I really need my own tartan.  Later I will post an article about a woman in Edinburgh who makes bespoke tartans! Again, like rugs, it is such an interesting art form. woohoo!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah splendid! Thanks for posting!



Yes. At least where I have a house. 

In Scotland outsiders or peacemakers either wear a plain black or grey kilt or the Flower od Scotland (purple and green). 

Highland granite (shades of grey) 

You can easily get away with the Black Watch (dark blue and green) or the Royal Stuart (predominantly red) because of their links to royalty 

Some tartans have been made up commercially like the Vivienne Westwood tartan (similar to the Black Watch but with a pink stripe) and some of the kilt makers / weavers have created commercial trans of their own like the  Princess Diana tartan (soft pinks or soft blues). 

If you have Irish ancestry you can wear the national Irish tartan or check which region your family came from 

You can see if you have a sept (affiliated name to a clan) or create your own

I've bought some mini kilts from Lochcarron before. Whatever you weave or buy make sure it's pure wool and made in Scotland, that need all the work at the moment, so many businesses in trouble. 









						What Tartan Can I Wear?
					

At Lochcarron of Scotland we have put together this guide to help you make an informed decision so that you can wear your tartan with pride.




					www.lochcarron.co.uk


----------



## doni

Wonderful stories. Love tartan. Although I should be sick of  it as I wore it in a school uniform until 18. This one, it is a fairly common one or?


----------



## FizzyWater

doni said:


> Wonderful stories. Love tartan. Although I should be sick of  it as I wore it in a school uniform until 18. This one, it is a fairly common one or?
> 
> View attachment 4841519



Yeah, I only had 2 years in private school but it took me another 20 years to recover from plaid-hatred.  Ours was mostly red, worn as skirts with a white blouse and red sweater.  The boys got to wear black trousers and no plaid.


----------



## FizzyWater

Sparkletastic said:


> Went out yesterday for the first time in forever. Met a friend for dinner. She and I sat on a patio at a table big enough for 8. (Covid is a strange time)
> 
> Anyway, I got this beauty out. Oh how I miss my bags!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841153
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else trying new makeup or skin care trends? If so, what are you enjoying and what are you kicking to the curb?



That is breathtaking!  (I showed it to the BF who knows nada about purses and he said, "It's a grand purse that needs a grand purpose.  Like the Queen should carry the head of her greatest enemy in it."  All I can think is, "Nooo! Think of the lining!")

I switched from Eucerin hyaluronic acid creams to Vichy hyaluronic acid creams after an "I'm bored" shopping trip a few months ago and I think it was a mistake.  The night cream is terrifying - I've never had bags under my eyes but with the cream they hydrate so much I can feel them jiggle as I walk.  (This feels really weird, y'all.)  And yet I have my first under-eye wrinkle.  Bah.

I can get a haircut at my salon, and even a dye job if I want, but they can't dye my eyebrows or lashes (why?) so I've been actually using my brow pencil again.  And it's really necessary as it seems I've been stress-picking at my brows, so I'm working on a Pink-from-the-Wall look otherwise.  Double bah.

Otherwise my great makeup change is that I purged enough stuff that I can get to and use my vanity!!! So I moved everything but my brow pencil, nude lipstick, and a few perfumes (still in the bathroom cabinet) to the vanity and everything's all in one place for the first time... since I was 16, maybe?  It's still not making it to my face yet, but baby steps.


----------



## FizzyWater

essiedub said:


> That’s so cool! So your clan has a castle? Do you have a picture of your family castle? Is there some way clans connect with their “diaspora”. How do you all connect (don’t tell me Facebook)



Two of them, actually (two branches of the family, one far north, one near Edinburgh).

This is the one that needs money, for obvious reasons:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castle_Sinclair_Girnigoe

It looks like that largely because the Campbells took it over at one point, so the Sinclairs retreated to the woods AND SHELLED THEIR OWN CASTLE.  Violently self-destructive for purposes of vengeance?  That's my fam. 

The other one isn't in much better shape, but while that branch of the family was kind enough to give us a walkthrough they weren't otherwise part of the Gathering and I don't think they took in any of the haul.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roslin_Castle  It's also associated with Rosslyn Chapel, yes, that one:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rosslyn_Chapel  Conspiracy theories ahoy!

Oh, and then there's the Castle of Mey, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castle_of_Mey , but the Queen Mother took it over as a private residence in the 50s so I  imagine there's no need for the clan to raise money for it.   

The Sinclairs are really a fascinating clan, but I try not to get tied too much into it as an identity, as there are probably millions and my family is far removed from Scotland.

Oh, as for organization, my mom's the one in touch.  There's a website:  https://www.clansinclairusa.org/home.html (see?  the tartan's LOUD), email mailing list, and monthly paper newsletter.  And of course they have booths at every Highland Games in the US.


----------



## FizzyWater

And now I feel super guilty for straying way off-topic.  I did buy a bag last week, the Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir in light gray.  It looks white in this photo, and it is indeed a bit lighter than I would have liked, but it's gray.  The whole family - pebble, dark red, gray, purple, and black:




They changed the hardware to gunmetal and shortened and widened the strap, which annoys the "matched set" part of me but I understand the changes.  This is my "throw on and run errands" purse, so I'll miss being able to use the strap crossbody.  The SA said the new strap is much better as a shoulder strap - if it doesn't work out I'll look for some kind of replacement strap.  Without branding (ahem).

The pebble has to go, either to my mom or to a resale site - I haven't yet decided.  It really is a nice color - for someone else.


----------



## Sparkletastic

FizzyWater said:


> That is breathtaking!  (I showed it to the BF who knows nada about purses and he said, "It's a grand purse that needs a grand purpose.  Like the Queen should carry the head of her greatest enemy in it."  All I can think is, "Nooo! Think of the lining!")
> 
> I switched from Eucerin hyaluronic acid creams to Vichy hyaluronic acid creams after an "I'm bored" shopping trip a few months ago and I think it was a mistake.  The night cream is terrifying - I've never had bags under my eyes but with the cream they hydrate so much I can feel them jiggle as I walk.  (This feels really weird, y'all.)  And yet I have my first under-eye wrinkle.  Bah.
> 
> I can get a haircut at my salon, and even a dye job if I want, but they can't dye my eyebrows or lashes (why?) so I've been actually using my brow pencil again.  And it's really necessary as it seems I've been stress-picking at my brows, so I'm working on a Pink-from-the-Wall look otherwise.  Double bah.
> 
> Otherwise my great makeup change is that I purged enough stuff that I can get to and use my vanity!!! So I moved everything but my brow pencil, nude lipstick, and a few perfumes (still in the bathroom cabinet) to the vanity and everything's all in one place for the first time... since I was 16, maybe?  It's still not making it to my face yet, but baby steps.


Great changes and upgrades. I have been thinking of adding an under eye cream. Which one do you use?


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> This is my current Coach card case. It is from the men's department. They often use better leather for men's goods.
> 
> View attachment 4841114




Wow, this really appeals to me. too cute


----------



## papertiger

FizzyWater said:


> And now I feel super guilty for straying way off-topic.  I did buy a bag last week, the Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir in light gray.  It looks white in this photo, and it is indeed a bit lighter than I would have liked, but it's gray.  The whole family - pebble, dark red, gray, purple, and black:
> 
> View attachment 4841547
> 
> 
> They changed the hardware to gunmetal and shortened and widened the strap, which annoys the "matched set" part of me but I understand the changes.  This is my "throw on and run errands" purse, so I'll miss being able to use the strap crossbody.  The SA said the new strap is much better as a shoulder strap - if it doesn't work out I'll look for some kind of replacement strap.  Without branding (ahem).
> 
> The pebble has to go, either to my mom or to a resale site - I haven't yet decided.  It really is a nice color - for someone else.



What a great LPC family. 

I can't quite tell from the photo which one is the pebbled leather, is it the dark brown to the taupe (or another)?


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> How beautiful!


I think so too!
I'm not going to derail the thread further, but I also checked on my grandfather's side (Mitchell) and it's an equally lovely tartan… it's green and blue... 
I might actually have to get the other cw of the Madras Ex Libris - because it will match!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m sorry It didn’t work out. And on this forum don’t worry about seeming a snob. While we’re all different, we all have high standards and a list of peculiarities that must be met for our items to work for us.



Thank-you! My fingertips are my quality detectors. If they are not pleased the item fails... and the leather of this wallet wasn´t satisfactory. To plasticky, too "dry"...    
It won´t be easy to find a wallet I really like. The picture in my head is too clear and detailed and while I believed in the quality of the so called old German brands of which Esquire is one before this purchase I´m now not sure whether any other will be worth the hassle of ordering. Obviously the standards went down a lot compared to my usual vintage items.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

essiedub said:


> It’s quite remarkable that all these various family histories were captured by this guy Robert Bain. I just bought it for the neat decorative cover (I know.  I am guilty of judging a book by its cover.  But it d D turn out to be so interesting) Speaking Of family histories,  the US, we have the legendary “dispute” between the Hatfields and McCoys. I guess it’s human nature to hold a grudge over generations.  Looks like your nemesis @Kimbashop is a MacGregor!
> 
> 
> That’s so cool! So your clan has a castle? Do you have a picture of your family castle? Is there some way clans connect with their “diaspora”. How do you all connect (don’t tell me Facebook)
> 
> 
> 
> I think it’s that electric blue that makes it “loud”. Love the cock conversation!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, really? I’d no idea that wearing a tartan that wasn’t your own is a faux pas but now that I think about it, it makes sense. It is a form of identity, yes?  Oh man, I really need my own tartan.  Later I will post an article about a woman in Edinburgh who makes bespoke tartans! Again, like rugs, it is such an interesting art form. woohoo!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah splendid! Thanks for posting!




How impressive so many of you belong to a clan and have their own tartan!


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> How impressive so many of you belong to a clan and have their own tartan!


Well now - I wouldn't say that I actually 'belong' to a clan, but I do indeed have Scottish ancestors!
On my grandfather's side, Thomas Mitchell came to America in 1690. It is much easier to follow the male line because their surnames didn't change.
On my grandmother's side, we're not sure when they came to America, but my grandmother was not allowed to join the DAR because apparently someone (pretty sure it was Templeton) fought for the British in the Revolutionary War.


----------



## FizzyWater

Cookiefiend said:


> Well now - I wouldn't say that I actually 'belong' to a clan, but I do indeed have Scottish ancestors!
> On my grandfather's side, Thomas Mitchell came to America in 1690. It is much easier to follow the male line because their surnames didn't change.
> On my grandmother's side, we're not sure when they came to America, but my grandmother was not allowed to join the DAR because apparently someone (pretty sure it was Templeton) fought for the British in the Revolutionary War.



Really?  I know they've gotten a lot more relaxed in the past few years (I was able to join by simply citing my mother's DAR # and including my birth cert, as opposed to having to redo the whole geneology) but I thought the only real requirement was *one* ancestor who fought on the "right" side.  Wacky.

The Pennsylvania Sinclairs are not my/mom's ancestor - a slightly tipsy relative once remarked that they didn't fight on either side (because Quakers) but sold arms to both (because capitalists) ...


----------



## FizzyWater

papertiger said:


> What a great LPC family.
> 
> I can't quite tell from the photo which one is the pebbled leather, is it the dark brown to the taupe (or another)?



Pebble is the official color, not the texture.  It's on the far left.  I had to muck with the color a lot to get it close to the taupe/brownish-grey that it really is, and meanwhile probably distorted the dark red (2nd from left) and grapey purple (2nd from right).

And thank you!  I like the Cuir quite a bit.


----------



## FizzyWater

Sparkletastic said:


> Great changes and upgrades. I have been thinking of adding an under eye cream. Which one do you use?



I don't have one.  So far I've just been using full-face moisturizers.  If someone else has a recommendation I'm all ears.


----------



## papertiger

I know it's old school and unfashionably mainstream but the Estee Lauder Advanced Night Repair Supercharged Complex is good for moisture - it just works. Don't be tempted by the others especially the one that's twice the price (if that one still exists).

For tired, puffy, irritated or allergy eyes you could try the Body Shop Elderflower Unperfumed Eye Gel. It's relatively inexpensive and very cooling.  I've been using this for a long time.

Don't do La Mer's unless you have seriously dry, dry skin.

The best thing we can do for eyes is to get off the computer and that's the hardest of all


----------



## 880

dcooney4 said:


> I no longer lend bags as one came back with pen marks


This is my mom! When she borrows, I remind her no pens, and no clipping four cell phones to the sides of the bag


----------



## Sparkletastic

880 said:


> This is my mom! When she borrows, I remind her no pens, and no clipping four cell phones to the sides of the bag


When I read clipping phones to the sides of the bag I fainted and started heading towards the light.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> My new red wallet arrived today- and will go back tomorrow.
> Sorry, I seem to be a snob...  even as the quality is good (as in not sloppy) the new wallet looks sad and cheap next to my old, much cheaper wallet I´ve been using for at least 5 years and does not please my fingertips. The box the new one came in was gorgeous, though...
> Back to the drawing board...  wanted: big red wallet, preferrably with two zipped compartments.
> 
> Here are the comparison pics.
> I totally prefer the old wallet above. My son said the new one felt plasticky.
> View attachment 4841169
> View attachment 4841170


I hope the next one is a winner.


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> This is my mom! When she borrows, I remind her no pens, and no clipping four cell phones to the sides of the bag


It was my Mom who did it too! Lol


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> That looks so good!Perfect for fall season (even though I don’t make seasonal changes). Love the “real“ label! Your son is adorable!
> Did I say that I do love me a plaid/tartan?! I Was reading about Scottish tartans and think it’s so neat that these old clans designed their unique patterns. It must have been designed by the womenfolk! I wish I had a family tartan. I have to share this super nifty book
> 
> View attachment 4840242
> View attachment 4840241





essiedub said:


> Here it is! You’ll have to post your scarf!
> 
> View attachment 4840441





papertiger said:


> Yes. At least where I have a house.
> 
> In Scotland outsiders or peacemakers either wear a plain black or grey kilt or the Flower od Scotland (purple and green).
> 
> Highland granite (shades of grey)
> 
> You can easily get away with the Black Watch (dark blue and green) or the Royal Stuart (predominantly red) because of their links to royalty
> 
> Some tartans have been made up commercially like the Vivienne Westwood tartan (similar to the Black Watch but with a pink stripe) and some of the kilt makers / weavers have created commercial trans of their own like the  Princess Diana tartan (soft pinks or soft blues).
> 
> If you have Irish ancestry you can wear the national Irish tartan or check which region your family came from
> 
> You can see if you have a sept (affiliated name to a clan) or create your own
> 
> I've bought some mini kilts from Lochcarron before. Whatever you weave or buy make sure it's pure wool and made in Scotland, that need all the work at the moment, so many businesses in trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Tartan Can I Wear?
> 
> 
> At Lochcarron of Scotland we have put together this guide to help you make an informed decision so that you can wear your tartan with pride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lochcarron.co.uk





FizzyWater said:


> Two of them, actually (two branches of the family, one far north, one near Edinburgh).
> 
> This is the one that needs money, for obvious reasons:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castle_Sinclair_Girnigoe
> 
> It looks like that largely because the Campbells took it over at one point, so the Sinclairs retreated to the woods AND SHELLED THEIR OWN CASTLE.  Violently self-destructive for purposes of vengeance?  That's my fam.
> 
> The other one isn't in much better shape, but while that branch of the family was kind enough to give us a walkthrough they weren't otherwise part of the Gathering and I don't think they took in any of the haul.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roslin_Castle  It's also associated with Rosslyn Chapel, yes, that one:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rosslyn_Chapel  Conspiracy theories ahoy!
> 
> Oh, and then there's the Castle of Mey, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castle_of_Mey , but the Queen Mother took it over as a private residence in the 50s so I  imagine there's no need for the clan to raise money for it.
> 
> The Sinclairs are really a fascinating clan, but I try not to get tied too much into it as an identity, as there are probably millions and my family is far removed from Scotland.
> 
> Oh, as for organization, my mom's the one in touch.  There's a website:  https://www.clansinclairusa.org/home.html (see?  the tartan's LOUD), email mailing list, and monthly paper newsletter.  And of course they have booths at every Highland Games in the US.


I have been enjoying the clan, tartan and castle discussions (clicking links and googling) so fascinating! I looked up my husband’s Irish heritage coat of arms and tartan, too!


----------



## More bags

FizzyWater said:


> And now I feel super guilty for straying way off-topic.  I did buy a bag last week, the Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir in light gray.  It looks white in this photo, and it is indeed a bit lighter than I would have liked, but it's gray.  The whole family - pebble, dark red, gray, purple, and black:
> 
> View attachment 4841547
> 
> 
> They changed the hardware to gunmetal and shortened and widened the strap, which annoys the "matched set" part of me but I understand the changes.  This is my "throw on and run errands" purse, so I'll miss being able to use the strap crossbody.  The SA said the new strap is much better as a shoulder strap - if it doesn't work out I'll look for some kind of replacement strap.  Without branding (ahem).
> 
> The pebble has to go, either to my mom or to a resale site - I haven't yet decided.  It really is a nice color - for someone else.


Stunning LPC family!


----------



## Cookiefiend

The Mulberry wallet arrived - so cute in the red tartan!


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> The Mulberry wallet arrived - so cute in the red tartan!
> View attachment 4842019



Perfect!!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> Perfect!!!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> The Mulberry wallet arrived - so cute in the red tartan!
> View attachment 4842019


So pretty!


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> So pretty!


Thank you - I’m very happy with it too. I was a bit concerned about the fabric - how well will it wear, how will it feel? But it’s very comfortable in my hand, and I moved right into it to break it in a bit. 
And, I pinky swear I will stop wearing y’all out about tartan!


----------



## essiedub

Cookiefiend said:


> The Mulberry wallet arrived - so cute in the red tartan!
> View attachment 4842019


Oh yeah...this is where all the tartan talk started! Very Very nice.


----------



## essiedub

More bags said:


> I have been enjoying the clan, tartan and castle discussions (clicking links and googling) so fascinating! I looked up my husband’s Irish heritage coat of arms and tartan, too!


Ooh do show the tartan and crest!


----------



## essiedub

cowgirlsboots said:


> How impressive so many of you belong to a clan and have their own tartan!


I know....sadly I have no clan and no tartan. I am though part of the TPF clan and in particular, this thread, which is my favorite and  has my best pals! So fun that our bags divert  us onto so many adventures/discussions.  Like who’da thunk that *Cookiefiend’s* new wallet would reveal so much of our heritage?


----------



## essiedub

papertiger said:


> I know it's old school and unfashionably mainstream but the Estee Lauder Advanced Night Repair Supercharged Complex is good for moisture - it just works. Don't be tempted by the others especially the one that's twice the price (if that one still exists).
> 
> For tired, puffy, irritated or allergy eyes you could try the Body Shop Elderflower unperformed Eye Gel. It's relatively inexpensive and very cooling.  I've been using this for a long time.
> 
> Don't do La Mer's unless you have seriously dry, dry skin.
> 
> The best thing we can do for eyes is to get off the computer and that's the hardest of all


Another reason why this is the best all-around thread.   Is this the Estée Lauder in the brown bottle? I could research but I am smoke and heat weary..definitely going to seek out the elderflower cooling gel.  Thanks!


----------



## essiedub

Cookiefiend said:


> Well now - I wouldn't say that I actually 'belong' to a clan, but I do indeed have Scottish ancestors!
> On my grandfather's side, Thomas Mitchell came to America in 1690. It is much easier to follow the male line because their surnames didn't change.
> On my grandmother's side, we're not sure when they came to America, but my grandmother was not allowed to join the DAR because apparently someone (pretty sure it was Templeton) fought for the British in the Revolutionary War.





FizzyWater said:


> Really?  I know they've gotten a lot more relaxed in the past few years (I was able to join by simply citing my mother's DAR # and including my birth cert, as opposed to having to redo the whole geneology) but I thought the only real requirement was *one* ancestor who fought on the "right" side.  Wacky.
> 
> The Pennsylvania Sinclairs are not my/mom's ancestor - a slightly tipsy relative once remarked that they didn't fight on either side (because Quakers) but sold arms to both (because capitalists) ...



Wow it’s so cool that you can trace back so far.  Do you ever watch PBS “finding your roots” The show focuses on celebrities and uses genealogical records and DNA technology to trace roots and find common ancestors and distant cousins.  For DAR, do you gals have gatherings?


----------



## essiedub

papertiger said:


> Yes. At least where I have a house.
> 
> In Scotland *outsiders or peacemakers either wear a plain black or grey kilt *or the Flower od Scotland (purple and green).
> 
> Highland granite (shades of grey)
> 
> You can easily get away with the Black Watch (dark blue and green) or the Royal Stuart (predominantly red) because of their links to royalty
> 
> Some tartans have been made up commercially like the Vivienne Westwood tartan (similar to the Black Watch but with a pink stripe) and some of the kilt makers / weavers have created commercial trans of their own like the  Princess Diana tartan (soft pinks or soft blues).
> 
> If you have Irish ancestry you can wear the national Irish tartan or check which region your family came from
> 
> You can see if you have a sept (affiliated name to a clan) or create your own
> 
> I've bought some mini kilts from Lochcarron before. Whatever you weave or buy make sure it's pure wool and made in Scotland, that need all the work at the moment, so many businesses in trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Tartan Can I Wear?
> 
> 
> At Lochcarron of Scotland we have put together this guide to help you make an informed decision so that you can wear your tartan with pride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lochcarron.co.uk



Well phooey to that. Grey or black? What’s the fun in that?  I went to the link you sent...fascinating history of the “warlike” highlanders. So lowlanders didn’t have tartans? It’s like military garb! I wonder how they feel about tartan/plaid in fashion?  I *desperately* wanted these 2! Like aren’t these just the bomb?! I think I’ve mentioned my very healthy pretend lifestyle? Well I totally would have worn these for my plaid party. Le sigh..just divine.
.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sparkletastic said:


> Yay! Good for you. I have been severely lazy about skin care and just started exploring options. I just got a retinoid and I’m looking at it like it’s a snake.  I’ll start using it intermittently very sparingly. I’ve heard a lot about the benefits of vitamin c and plan to add that next. What benefits are you seeing from using the one you have?


Oh, vitamin C is amazing. I also use a prescription retinol. My dermatologist recommended both of these. I buy vitamin C with other things in it upon Her recommendation (feurilic Acid? and vitamin E) and it is an incredible skin brightener. When I use it regularly I have had people actually comment on my skin looking better. It  brings out an evenness and glow—hard to explain but worth the investment IMHO


----------



## papertiger

essiedub said:


> Another reason why this is the best all-around thread.   Is this the Estée Lauder in the brown bottle? I could research but I am smoke and heat weary..definitely going to seek out the elderflower cooling gel.  Thanks!





The eye cream is from the same range and in a little brown jar. They often have offers if you can wait for one.


----------



## papertiger

essiedub said:


> Well phooey to that. Grey or black? What’s the fun in that?  I went to the link you sent...fascinating history of the “warlike” highlanders. So lowlanders didn’t have tartans? It’s like military garb! I wonder how they feel about tartan/plaid in fashion?  I *desperately* wanted these 2! Like aren’t these just the bomb?! I think I’ve mentioned my very healthy pretend lifestyle? Well I totally would have worn these for my plaid party. Le sigh..just divine.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842335
> View attachment 4842336



LOL. 

Such beautiful dresses. I like either. 

The little photo looks like Royall Stewart. I think you'd love that.


----------



## essiedub

FizzyWater said:


> Two of them, actually (two branches of the family, one far north, one near Edinburgh).
> 
> This is the one that needs money, for obvious reasons:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castle_Sinclair_Girnigoe
> 
> It looks like that largely because the Campbells took it over at one point, so the Sinclairs retreated to the woods AND SHELLED THEIR OWN CASTLE.  Violently self-destructive for purposes of vengeance?  That's my fam.
> 
> The other one isn't in much better shape, but while that branch of the family was kind enough to give us a walkthrough they weren't otherwise part of the Gathering and I don't think they took in any of the haul.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roslin_Castle  It's also associated with Rosslyn Chapel, yes, that one:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rosslyn_Chapel  Conspiracy theories ahoy!
> 
> Oh, and then there's the Castle of Mey, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castle_of_Mey , but the Queen Mother took it over as a private residence in the 50s so I imagine there's no need for the clan to raise money for it.
> 
> The Sinclairs are really a fascinating clan, but I try not to get tied too much into it as an identity, as there are probably millions and my family is far removed from Scotland.
> 
> Oh, as for organization, my mom's the one in touch.  There's a website:  https://www.clansinclairusa.org/home.html (see?  the tartan's LOUD), email mailing list, and monthly paper newsletter.  And of course they have booths at every Highland Games in the US.


I must be a closet historian as I loved reading all the stories.. the saddest one was the father earl imprisoning his own son and dehydrating him to death. Yeah that “conflict” with the Campbells..that castle, needs a lot of work!  Are they making any inroads? Indeed a fascinating family. Do you wonder if generational grudges are still held?


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> The Mulberry wallet arrived - so cute in the red tartan!
> View attachment 4842019


I love it. So pretty!


----------



## dcooney4

FizzyWater said:


> And now I feel super guilty for straying way off-topic.  I did buy a bag last week, the Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir in light gray.  It looks white in this photo, and it is indeed a bit lighter than I would have liked, but it's gray.  The whole family - pebble, dark red, gray, purple, and black:
> 
> View attachment 4841547
> 
> 
> They changed the hardware to gunmetal and shortened and widened the strap, which annoys the "matched set" part of me but I understand the changes.  This is my "throw on and run errands" purse, so I'll miss being able to use the strap crossbody.  The SA said the new strap is much better as a shoulder strap - if it doesn't work out I'll look for some kind of replacement strap.  Without branding (ahem).
> 
> The pebble has to go, either to my mom or to a resale site - I haven't yet decided.  It really is a nice color - for someone else.


Wow that is a great family shot. Such great light weight leather.


----------



## papertiger

essiedub said:


> I must be a closet historian as I loved reading all the stories.. the saddest one was the father earl imprisoning his own son and dehydrating him to death. Yeah that “conflict” with the Campbells..that castle, needs a lot of work!  Are they making any inroads? Indeed a fascinating family. Do you wonder if generational grudges are still held?



Unfortunately some are. 

UK v separate Scotland brings out all the history. 

Sectarian troubles too.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> I love it. So pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> I hope the next one is a winner.



It´s time to control the urge and want for a new one and relax until the perfect one comes along! I fear all the recent ones in my price range won´t make me happy quality wise....  back into the net for old luxury spider me and patiently wait for a Dior bargain...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

essiedub said:


> I know....sadly I have no clan and no tartan. I am though part of the TPF clan and in particular, this thread, which is my favorite and  has my best pals! So fun that our bags divert  us onto so many adventures/discussions.  Like who’da thunk that *Cookiefiend’s* new wallet would reveal so much of our heritage?



@essiedub it´s the same for me. My ancestors were all craftsmen or farmers... no matter how deep I dig, no royalty...  I´d say my tartan is "scraps of fabric"... "mend and make do" would be the motto on the coat of arms. I´m not complaining. that´s what I am and am proud of. 
I fully second you on the TPF and this thread in particular!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> The Mulberry wallet arrived - so cute in the red tartan!
> View attachment 4842019



What a pretty wallet! The quality must be amazing as my fingertips react to what my eyes see and want to touch.


----------



## essiedub

cowgirlsboots said:


> @essiedub it´s the same for me. *My ancestors were all craftsmen or farmers*... no matter how deep I dig, no royalty...  I´d say *my tartan is "scraps of fabric"... "mend and make do" would be the motto on the coat of arms*. I´m not complaining. that´s what I am and am proud of.
> I fully second you on the TPF and this thread in particular!




I love “your” tartan and motto! I have a thing about broken things...just want to fix and mend it ..gives me such satisfaction.  Craftsmen and farmers are society’s backbone. In traditional Chinese society, scholars, farmers and teachers were highly revered and were at the top of social ladder. I like farmers, they grow my food and I am dependent on their success. Food doesn’t grow for me...I’ve been nurturing this tomato plant since May; I have one measly tomato.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

essiedub said:


> I love “your” tartan and motto! I have a thing about broken things...just want to fix and mend it ..gives me such satisfaction.  Craftsmen and farmers are society’s backbone. In traditional Chinese society, scholars, farmers and teachers were highly revered and were at the top of social ladder. I like farmers, they grow my food and I am dependent on their success. Food doesn’t grow for me...I’ve been nurturing this tomato plant since May; I have one measly tomato.


Aww, thanks! I totally share the need to fix broken things. For example the dresses I love most are those vintage ones I bought cheaply "off the rim of the trashcan" and cleaned, repaired and altered. It´s so satisfying to be able to do this with my own hands while reading out the history of such a garment stitch by stich... different threads, different stitches, quality work, shoddy work... years of use. Making hats from old hats is the same. Pure meditation. 
The seamstress genes were definetely passed on to me (there were many on both my maternal and paternal side. My paternal grandmother for example made lampshades) while the farmer genes didn´t. I can kill a pot plant by just looking at it and am hopeless about anything connected to growing food. Well, I´m hopeless when it comes to cooking food, too...


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kimbashop said:


> Oh, vitamin C is amazing. I also use a prescription retinol. My dermatologist recommended both of these. I buy vitamin C with other things in it upon Her recommendation (feurilic Acid? and vitamin E) and it is an incredible skin brightener. When I use it regularly I have had people actually comment on my skin looking better. It  brings out an evenness and glow—hard to explain but worth the investment IMHO


Please share the name.


----------



## essiedub

Ok I’m really bummed out. It’s 9AM and the skies are orange-y muck from the fires and smoke.  Here’s my view 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Usually the Bay Bridge and San Francisco skyline is dead on (i need to improve my  photo skills) 



The neighbor’s gardeners are out there working with flashlights. It’s surreal in this Mars light.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Soooo... 32 days since my buyer received the bag I sold on Tradesy.

The proceeds...?


----------



## Sparkletastic

essiedub said:


> Ok I’m really bummed out. It’s 9AM and the skies are orange-y muck from the fires and smoke.  Here’s my view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842988
> 
> 
> Usually the Bay Bridge and San Francisco skyline is dead on (i need to improve my  photo skills)
> View attachment 4842986
> 
> 
> The neighbor’s gardeners are out there working with flashlights. It’s surreal in this Mars light.


I’m so sorry for everyone affected by these fires.


----------



## FizzyWater

More bags said:


> Stunning LPC family!



Thank you!  I think it's complete - while great new colors come out each season I've got all the colors I regularly wear covered.  (Except royal blue, which for some reason I haven't any urge to own a purse in.)

I will have to hunt down a strap for the gray one, though - walking fast to meet a friend yesterday it did not stay on my shoulder, and while technically it functioned crossbody it wasn't flattering at all.



essiedub said:


> I must be a closet historian as I loved reading all the stories.. the saddest one was the father earl imprisoning his own son and dehydrating him to death. Yeah that “conflict” with the Campbells..that castle, needs a lot of work!  Are they making any inroads? Indeed a fascinating family. Do you wonder if generational grudges are still held?



I haven't tracked the status of the castle at all.  It was fun to poke around the ruins, and as it was my first trip to Europe it was a great excuse to go, and to prepend the Gathering with visits to Rome and Paris.  (And London - the Earl was a minister for Thatcher so we got a reception in the Parliament building and everything.  Fancy!)

But I vacillate between romanticizing the family history and being ultra-cynical.  After all, I'm not really a Sinclair, as my grandfather yelled at my mom in the delivery room for not having a boy to carry on the name.  (Which I wouldn't have anyway!  She took my dad's name!)  There.  that's MY generational grudge.  



dcooney4 said:


> Wow that is a great family shot. Such great light weight leather.



Thanks!!  It's easy to load down, though - it holds so much!  I have the small version and I can't imagine finding anything in the medium or large versions.


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> What a pretty wallet! The quality must be amazing as my fingertips react to what my eyes see and want to touch.


Thank you! I am tickled by it - I was a bit worried about the cotton, but it's tightly woven and yet soft. Verra pretty!


essiedub said:


> Ok I’m really bummed out. It’s 9AM and the skies are orange-y muck from the fires and smoke.  Here’s my view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842988
> 
> 
> Usually the Bay Bridge and San Francisco skyline is dead on (i need to improve my  photo skills)
> View attachment 4842986
> 
> 
> The neighbor’s gardeners are out there working with flashlights. It’s surreal in this Mars light.


oh
my
gosh…
That is horrible! I am so sorry...  


Sparkletastic said:


> Soooo... 32 days since my buyer received the bag I sold on Tradesy.
> 
> The proceeds...?


uhmmm... that’s OUTRAGEOUS!!


----------



## dcooney4

My Portland Leather Goods Mystery Mini Crossbody plus eight other surprise items arrived. I am so glad I received a color bag I don’t already have. I love the two journals . The black one is lined and the wrapped one is plain paper so I can sketch in it. The passport holder , mini wallet ,and coin / ear bud triangle thing are great. The only thing I might not use is the mug holder. My hubby came in and started smelling everything. It was rather funny. He was eyeing a few of the items.lol


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> My Portland Leather Goods Mystery Mini Crossbody plus eight other surprise items arrived. I am so glad I received a color bag I don’t already have. I love the two journals . The black one is lined and the wrapped one is plain paper so I can sketch in it. The passport holder , mini wallet ,and coin / ear bud triangle thing are great. The only thing I might not use is the mug holder. My hubby came in and started smelling everything. It was rather funny. He was eyeing a few of the items.lol
> 
> View attachment 4843111


Wow! ❤️


----------



## dcooney4

essiedub said:


> Ok I’m really bummed out. It’s 9AM and the skies are orange-y muck from the fires and smoke.  Here’s my view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842988
> 
> 
> Usually the Bay Bridge and San Francisco skyline is dead on (i need to improve my  photo skills)
> View attachment 4842986
> 
> 
> The neighbor’s gardeners are out there working with flashlights. It’s surreal in this Mars light.


I hope they can put those fires out soon. Stay safe!


----------



## dcooney4

Just found one more item in the box. The big leather makeup bag. I guess I should have counted before.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> My Portland Leather Goods Mystery Mini Crossbody plus eight other surprise items arrived. I am so glad I received a color bag I don’t already have. I love the two journals . The black one is lined and the wrapped one is plain paper so I can sketch in it. The passport holder , mini wallet ,and coin / ear bud triangle thing are great. The only thing I might not use is the mug holder. My hubby came in and started smelling everything. It was rather funny. He was eyeing a few of the items.lol
> 
> View attachment 4843111





dcooney4 said:


> Just found one more item in the box. The big leather makeup bag. I guess I should have counted before.
> 
> View attachment 4843151


What a delightful treat!


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> Ok I’m really bummed out. It’s 9AM and the skies are orange-y muck from the fires and smoke.  Here’s my view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842988
> 
> 
> Usually the Bay Bridge and San Francisco skyline is dead on (i need to improve my  photo skills)
> View attachment 4842986
> 
> 
> The neighbor’s gardeners are out there working with flashlights. It’s surreal in this Mars light.


Be safe and be well. I hope they’re able to put the fires out quickly.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> What a delightful treat!


It was so fun.


----------



## papertiger

essiedub said:


> Ok I’m really bummed out. It’s 9AM and the skies are orange-y muck from the fires and smoke.  Here’s my view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842988
> 
> 
> Usually the Bay Bridge and San Francisco skyline is dead on (i need to improve my  photo skills)
> View attachment 4842986
> 
> 
> The neighbor’s gardeners are out there working with flashlights. It’s surreal in this Mars light.



OMG, I am so sorry for you and everyone in the area. I pray it'll be under control and over soon


----------



## Kimbashop

Sparkletastic said:


> Please share the name.


sure -- the one I'm using now is actually called Drunk Elephant C Firma Day Serum: https://www.drunkelephant.com/collections/serums/products/c-firma-vitamin-c-day-serum

I have also used SkinCeuticals C E Ferulic Vitamin C Serum: https://www.skinstore.com/skinceuti...7MOaRgcqZG9BCmjO_PP-sY9m9KwfMb9MaAv--EALw_wcB

The price difference is significant but I honestly don't see a difference between the two products. I tried Drunk Elephant because I got a special on it.


----------



## Kimbashop

essiedub said:


> Ok I’m really bummed out. It’s 9AM and the skies are orange-y muck from the fires and smoke.  Here’s my view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842988
> 
> 
> Usually the Bay Bridge and San Francisco skyline is dead on (i need to improve my  photo skills)
> View attachment 4842986
> 
> 
> The neighbor’s gardeners are out there working with flashlights. It’s surreal in this Mars light.


My heart goes out to all of you. I used to live in San Francisco and still have a lot of friends out there who have shared similar photos on FB today. Just awful. I hope you find healthy air to breathe and that the haze clears out soon,.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kimbashop said:


> sure -- the one I'm using now is actually called Drunk Elephant C Firma Day Serum: https://www.drunkelephant.com/collections/serums/products/c-firma-vitamin-c-day-serum
> 
> I have also used SkinCeuticals C E Ferulic Vitamin C Serum: https://www.skinstore.com/skinceuti...7MOaRgcqZG9BCmjO_PP-sY9m9KwfMb9MaAv--EALw_wcB
> 
> The price difference is significant but I honestly don't see a difference between the two products. I tried Drunk Elephant because I got a special on it.


Thanks!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Anyone want to start us out with @dcooney’s suggestion? Share a bag you own or are interested in. Add any comments, questions, insight. The rest of us will chime in with our own.


----------



## dcooney4

I have not been thinking of any particular bag . Yesterday we actually went to some high end shops but nothing spoke to me enough to make me spend the money on it. Dh was disappointed as he drove me there to get a gift. I knew I would have that fun box of leather stuff to unpack ,but normally that would not stop me. I like the Lv neonoe but I did not love it enough. I am having a hard time in this covid era to spend on expensive bags that I rarely use. I still have the  brand new black Mulberry small bayswater that hasn't been worn yet. The test for that one is once it is cold out if I don't wear it ,it will be a problem. I would prefer to only spend about 300 to 500 on something special and sock the rest in to saving. I just don't know what that would be.


----------



## doni

cowgirlsboots said:


> @essiedub it´s the same for me. My ancestors were all craftsmen or farmers... no matter how deep I dig, no royalty...  I´d say my tartan is "scraps of fabric"... "mend and make do" would be the motto on the coat of arms. I´m not complaining. that´s what I am and am proud of.
> I fully second you on the TPF and this thread in particular!



This made me laugh.
Incidentally, I just got today the results of an Ancenstry DNA kit thingy that I got as a present for my birthday months ago... So apparently I am more than 85% Spaniard, surprise surprise, thank you for letting me know  
BUT, I‘ve got 3% Irish, so maybe I can stand my claim for tartan after all. 



essiedub said:


> Ok I’m really bummed out. It’s 9AM and the skies are orange-y muck from the fires and smoke.  Here’s my view



Oh my God, that is impressing, please keep safe. 



dcooney4 said:


> My Portland Leather Goods Mystery Mini Crossbody plus eight other surprise items arrived. I am so glad I received a color bag I don’t already have. I love the two journals . The black one is lined and the wrapped one is plain paper so I can sketch in it. The passport holder , mini wallet ,and coin / ear bud triangle thing are great. The only thing I might not use is the mug holder. My hubby came in and started smelling everything. It was rather funny. He was eyeing a few of the items.lol
> 
> View attachment 4843111


I believe I can smell the leather from here...


----------



## msd_bags

essiedub said:


> Ok I’m really bummed out. It’s 9AM and the skies are orange-y muck from the fires and smoke.  Here’s my view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842988
> 
> 
> Usually the Bay Bridge and San Francisco skyline is dead on (i need to improve my  photo skills)
> View attachment 4842986
> 
> 
> The neighbor’s gardeners are out there working with flashlights. It’s surreal in this Mars light.


I just saw this in the news a few hours ago, quite scary!  Hope you remain safe over there.


dcooney4 said:


> Just found one more item in the box. The big leather makeup bag. I guess I should have counted before.
> 
> View attachment 4843151


Wow!! I can also smell the leather from here!!


----------



## momasaurus

@essiedub My daughter is in Northern California also, and the pictures are horrible. Stay safe!


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> My Portland Leather Goods Mystery Mini Crossbody plus eight other surprise items arrived. I am so glad I received a color bag I don’t already have. I love the two journals . The black one is lined and the wrapped one is plain paper so I can sketch in it. The passport holder , mini wallet ,and coin / ear bud triangle thing are great. The only thing I might not use is the mug holder. My hubby came in and started smelling everything. It was rather funny. He was eyeing a few of the items.lol
> 
> View attachment 4843111


Win! What a great assortment of goodies!


----------



## doni

So after having finalized my closet’s change of season, it is official, I have lost my beloved pair of black Gucci Brixtons...   In my defense, I blame corona. At the time I was convinced they were at my office, as I never had the time to get back after a trip and before confinement happened. Then in the Summer I was able to check my office and they were not there. So I assumed I left them in Madrid, where I had been traveling weekly until, yes, corona. But it transpires they are not there. They also most definitely nowhere in my home either... Now I am thinking maybe I took them to the cobblers for new soles? But I cannot for the life of me remember that or find a ticket. My usual cobbler retired and I don‘t know even where I could have taken them... What a mystery.
How am I going to survive Fall without a pair of black loafers escapes me


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> Win! What a great assortment of goodies!


It is a nasty day here so I switched out of my sunflower mini and into the black one. So happy with my goodies.


----------



## Sparkletastic

doni said:


> So after having finalized my closet’s change of season, it is official, I have lost my beloved pair of black Gucci Brixtons...   In my defense, I blame corona. At the time I was convinced they were at my office, as I never had the time to get back after a trip and before confinement happened. Then in the Summer I was able to check my office and they were not there. So I assumed I left them in Madrid, where I had been traveling weekly until, yes, corona. But it transpires they are not there. They also most definitely nowhere in my home either... Now I am thinking maybe I took them to the cobblers for new soles? But I cannot for the life of me remember that or find a ticket. My usual cobbler retired and I don‘t know even where I could have taken them... What a mystery.
> How am I going to survive Fall without a pair of black loafers escapes me


Isn’t that maddening. I have a pair of Alexander McQueen strappy heels that have disappeared. They needed work at the cobbler but I know I didn’t take them there. Not in our cars, no where in the house. It’s like little elves carried them off in the night.
—————
Aaaaaand...Tradesy finally sent the money 33 days after the buyer received the bag. This was after 2 phone calls on my part to shake the money loose.

I’m for doggone sure going to stay with my 10- 20% hassle tax for Tradesy. I wish people wouldn’t shop there but many people think I it’s like a Fashionphile or Yoogi’s. They don’t realize it’s just as buyer beware as eBay. My own BFF who I was sure I’d worn out from talking about bags / resale / vendors etc wants a Lady Dior and thought Tradesy did preauthentications.  Ugh!  They are just a seller’s nightmare.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Remember I mentioned I want a black and gold bag?  These Gucci bags are hitting my radar. Cute or too much?

I don’t own one so no fear in hurting my feelings. I’d love honest opinions. I saw and liked these bags the last time I was in Europe and DD almost threw up.  So, I’m questioning my taste level while still thinking they are interesting bags.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Remember I mentioned I want a black and gold bag?  These Gucci bags are hitting my radar. Cute or too much?
> 
> I don’t own one so no fear in hurting my feelings. I’d love honest opinions. I saw and liked these bags the last time I was in Europe and DD almost threw up.  So, I’m questioning my taste level while still thinking they are interesting bags.
> 
> View attachment 4843823


Honestly, it isn't for me but then I've always hated Gucci signature. I do think there is too much going on. It's kind of a mishmash. You asked.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> Remember I mentioned I want a black and gold bag?  These Gucci bags are hitting my radar. Cute or too much?
> 
> I don’t own one so no fear in hurting my feelings. I’d love honest opinions. I saw and liked these bags the last time I was in Europe and DD almost threw up.  So, I’m questioning my taste level while still thinking they are interesting bags.
> 
> View attachment 4843823


It's an interesting bag, but has a whole lotta stuff going on - the gold chain, the gold clasp with a silver (?) tiger's head (i think that's a tiger anyway), the 4 gold doo-dads on each corner of the clasp - make it more of a gold bag than a black bag to me. 
For me - it's too much.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> Anyone want to start us out with @dcooney’s suggestion? Share a bag you own or are interested in. Add any comments, questions, insight. The rest of us will chime in with our own.


I’ll go, and I’ll start with my Hermès Vibrato Picotin 18, in Thalassa blue.
Hermès stopped making Vibrato in 2007 (internet info may not be 100% accurate), and that’s a shame. Vibrato is made from a stack of Chevre (goat leather) painstaking sliced, so that each slice/shade is shown - it looks a bit like suede -but it isn’t. It is resistant to scratches, and is a tad more expensive that some of the other Hermès leathers.




I’m not certain what leather is inside, but it is as soft as butter - maybe Swift?
I love the contrast stitching too.


It fits quite a bit even though it’s the PM size - I can fit my medium wallet, small cosmetic bag, epi-pen, sunglasses, keys, hand sanitizer, an extra face mask and my phone it it.




Mine is an older version because I don’t have the lock, but it does have a small, fasten-able strap for a bit of security. Because it is hand held only, I have a twilly on mine all the time as a shoulder strap should I need one.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> I’ll go, and I’ll start with my Hermès Vibrato Picotin 18, in Thalassa blue.
> Hermès stopped making Vibrato in 2007 (internet info may not be 100% accurate), and that’s a shame. Vibrato is made from a stack of Chevre (goat leather) painstaking sliced, so that each slice/shade is shown - it looks a bit like suede -but it isn’t. It is resistant to scratches, and is a tad more expensive that some of the other Hermès leathers.
> View attachment 4843926
> 
> View attachment 4843927
> 
> I’m not certain what leather is inside, but it is as soft as butter - maybe Swift?
> I love the contrast stitching too.
> View attachment 4843922
> 
> It fits quite a bit even though it’s the PM size - I can fit my medium wallet, small cosmetic bag, epi-pen, sunglasses, keys, hand sanitizer, an extra face mask and my phone it it.
> View attachment 4843923
> 
> View attachment 4843925
> 
> Mine is an older version because I don’t have the lock, but it does have a small, fasten-able strap for a bit of security. Because it is hand held only, I have a twilly on mine all the time as a shoulder strap should I need one.
> View attachment 4843924


I adore this bag. Is there a question you were thinking about or just sharing this gorgeous well made bag? I really enjoyed learning how it is made.


----------



## doni

Sparkletastic said:


> Remember I mentioned I want a black and gold bag?  These Gucci bags are hitting my radar. Cute or too much?
> 
> I don’t own one so no fear in hurting my feelings. I’d love honest opinions. I saw and liked these bags the last time I was in Europe and DD almost threw up.  So, I’m questioning my taste level while still thinking they are interesting bags.
> 
> View attachment 4843823


Cute AND too much. But is that bad?


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> I adore this bag. Is there a question you were thinking about or just sharing this gorgeous well made bag? I really enjoyed learning how it is made.


No questions - well - unless someone knows what leather the lining is? More sharing a bag I own, per Sparkles post, and able to answer questions anyone else has? I'm glad to know you love it!


----------



## papertiger

doni said:


> So after having finalized my closet’s change of season, it is official, I have lost my beloved pair of black Gucci Brixtons...   In my defense, I blame corona. At the time I was convinced they were at my office, as I never had the time to get back after a trip and before confinement happened. Then in the Summer I was able to check my office and they were not there. So I assumed I left them in Madrid, where I had been traveling weekly until, yes, corona. But it transpires they are not there. They also most definitely nowhere in my home either... Now I am thinking maybe I took them to the cobblers for new soles? But I cannot for the life of me remember that or find a ticket. My usual cobbler retired and I don‘t know even where I could have taken them... What a mystery.
> How am I going to survive Fall without a pair of black loafers escapes me



I have 2 houses and before March 2 offices at different sites at work too. I am forever losing things.

I once found diamond earrings I thought I'd lost at a wedding - after 7 years.

I hope you find your Bixtons 

Can you please cross your fingers I find my Cartier gold, diamond and emerald-eyed Cartier ring!? It's got to be somewhere


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> I’ll go, and I’ll start with my Hermès Vibrato Picotin 18, in Thalassa blue.
> Hermès stopped making Vibrato in 2007 (internet info may not be 100% accurate), and that’s a shame. Vibrato is made from a stack of Chevre (goat leather) painstaking sliced, so that each slice/shade is shown - it looks a bit like suede -but it isn’t. It is resistant to scratches, and is a tad more expensive that some of the other Hermès leathers.
> View attachment 4843926
> 
> View attachment 4843927
> 
> I’m not certain what leather is inside, but it is as soft as butter - maybe Swift?
> I love the contrast stitching too.
> View attachment 4843922
> 
> It fits quite a bit even though it’s the PM size - I can fit my medium wallet, small cosmetic bag, epi-pen, sunglasses, keys, hand sanitizer, an extra face mask and my phone it it.
> View attachment 4843923
> 
> View attachment 4843925
> 
> Mine is an older version because I don’t have the lock, but it does have a small, fasten-able strap for a bit of security. Because it is hand held only, I have a twilly on mine all the time as a shoulder strap should I need one.
> View attachment 4843924


I had no idea that was stacked leather! Thanks for showing.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Remember I mentioned I want a black and gold bag?  These Gucci bags are hitting my radar. Cute or too much?
> 
> I don’t own one so no fear in hurting my feelings. I’d love honest opinions. I saw and liked these bags the last time I was in Europe and DD almost threw up.  So, I’m questioning my taste level while still thinking they are interesting bags.
> 
> View attachment 4843823



Reminds me of DH present to me Valentine's 2009 from Gucci. It was called Valentine's Boston with Leather Hearts. Sig canvas with studded patent leather trim and gold and silver leather hearts. Not only DH loved it,  my Gucci SA and my mother all thought it was fabulous.

It actually it looks great with the right outfit and has grown on me. I wear casually and with abandon.

For your bag, easily fab with LBD

Edited found a couple of pics (I think we talked about it before)


----------



## doni

Cookiefiend said:


> No questions - well - unless someone knows what leather the lining is? More sharing a bag I own, per Sparkles post, and able to answer questions anyone else has? I'm glad to know you love it!


Now I really want to know what the leather is... could it be box or chamonix?
womderful bag. I find vibrato fabulous but the colorways it tends to come in are not for me.


----------



## Cookiefiend

doni said:


> Now I really want to know what the leather is... could it be box or chamonix?
> womderful bag. I find vibrato fabulous but the colorways it tends to come in are not for me.


I’m pretty sure it’s not box, chamonix could be a possibility? 
I‘ve seen a pretty pink/red Vibrato that’s stunning - I’ve seen Picos in it with a bright green lining - so cute! But I’ve also seen some brown or tan V that’s pretty meh in my opinion.
I just missed out on a blue V Kelly two years ago...


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Remember I mentioned I want a black and gold bag?  These Gucci bags are hitting my radar. Cute or too much?
> 
> I don’t own one so no fear in hurting my feelings. I’d love honest opinions. I saw and liked these bags the last time I was in Europe and DD almost threw up.  So, I’m questioning my taste level while still thinking they are interesting bags.
> 
> View attachment 4843823


Well, a bit too much going on.  But I believe this will work with a plain outfit, say, all black.  This will be the highlight.  What a sophisticated look that would be!


Cookiefiend said:


> I’ll go, and I’ll start with my Hermès Vibrato Picotin 18, in Thalassa blue.
> Hermès stopped making Vibrato in 2007 (internet info may not be 100% accurate), and that’s a shame. Vibrato is made from a stack of Chevre (goat leather) painstaking sliced, so that each slice/shade is shown - it looks a bit like suede -but it isn’t. It is resistant to scratches, and is a tad more expensive that some of the other Hermès leathers.
> View attachment 4843926
> 
> View attachment 4843927
> 
> I’m not certain what leather is inside, but it is as soft as butter - maybe Swift?
> I love the contrast stitching too.
> View attachment 4843922
> 
> It fits quite a bit even though it’s the PM size - I can fit my medium wallet, small cosmetic bag, epi-pen, sunglasses, keys, hand sanitizer, an extra face mask and my phone it it.
> View attachment 4843923
> 
> View attachment 4843925
> 
> Mine is an older version because I don’t have the lock, but it does have a small, fasten-able strap for a bit of security. Because it is hand held only, I have a twilly on mine all the time as a shoulder strap should I need one.
> View attachment 4843924


I thought Vibrato was ‘just’ patterned leather.  Didn’t know that so much goes into making it.  Beautiful bag, btw!


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> I’m pretty sure it’s not box, chamonix could be a possibility?
> I‘ve seen a pretty pink/red Vibrato that’s stunning - I’ve seen Picos in it with a bright green lining - so cute! But I’ve also seen some brown or tan V that’s pretty meh in my opinion.
> I just missed out on a blue V Kelly two years ago...



I really liked a Trim I with light green and light neutrals in a Japanese B&M store. The problem was a very visible mark on the Barenia, and slap bang in the front of the bag. My friend said the mark was too much to get over and I think that's right. It was a beautiful bag though, le sigh  

I like the meh brown LOL but your blue is beautiful. 

I don't think the leather is Chamonix, it would be too stiff. It would have to be a smooth, durable but supple leather. I think some of the Trims have the same with the Vibrato. Maybe check out some our H forum ref threads.


----------



## papertiger

I am going to talk about this bag because I just found it literally shopping from my own closet here. Actually, DH in his C-19-lockdown 'I'm so bored' frenzy did some 'clearing-up' and couldn't make it fit back again.     

It's a Gucci Jockey Boston and I bought it because I have a Gucci 18K gold bracelet and Gucci trench coat that goes with it. I think  also bought quite a lot of black and gold scarves because of these other items too. I used to carry it a lot, take it to work and trips out. It looks big to my eyes now. 

So, apart from black and gold coordinating military stuff (which I'll do for A/W) what you wear with it? Tell me anything and everything, top to toe. 

I was thinking about buying a black wool 'boyfriend' blazer from Cos and wearing with DVF mini dresses (both animal print - 1 pink and 1 rust) or black (40s  tap-style) shorts or even pink python shorts (oh yes I would  ) What else?


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Hello everyone, I am jumping in here to talk about a bag I just purchased (beige ) in a bit, but first I wanted to say that I think it's so much fun to rediscover a bag that has been sitting in the closet for a while, @papertiger.  I'll have to think a bit about styling suggestions with the bag, but I'm thinking it probably goes with quite a variety of outfits.
@Cookiefiend, that's a beautiful bag!
@Sparkletastic, I like the style of the bag you posted (top-handle), but honestly, the pattern is a bit too busy for me personally. 

I think I mentioned that I was debating between the Vavin and the Pochette Metis a while back.  Anyway I decided to go with the Pochette Metis in turtledove.  I was looking for a casual, easy to wear bag and this just fit the bill.  The style is very similar to my black chevron YSL large College bag, and I've used that one a lot so I know it's a style that will get used.  I had originally planned to get the Cluny in epi leather, and just before the pandemic in March, I actually purchased the pink Cluny.  But when I came home, I realized I just had too many top handle bags so I returned it. 

Soon after that, the boutiques closed due to the pandemic.  Anyway, once things re-opened here, I decided to check out the color turtledove.  I always liked the Pochette Metis as a casual bag, but I had hesitated to buy it before because of glazing issues and so on.  Anyway, I really like the turtledove color, so I decided to take a chance and get this bag in empreinte leather.  Will post pictures soon.  So I guess that's my bag story.  Oh, and no more bag purchases for me!  I think I am pretty satisfied with my collection at this point.


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> I really liked a Trim I with light green and light neutrals in a Japanese B&M store. The problem was a very visible mark on the Barenia, and slap bang in the front of the bag. My friend said the mark was too much to get over and I think that's right. It was a beautiful bag though, le sigh
> 
> I like the meh brown LOL but your blue is beautiful.
> 
> I don't think the leather is Chamonix, it would be too stiff. It would have to be a smooth, durable but supple leather. I think some of the Trims have the same with the Vibrato. Maybe check out some our H forum ref threads.


oh honey - I like brown (brown eyes, brown (with holyshiteimgoinggray) hair), but the Vibrato browns just didn’t thrill me. I’d rather have a gorgeous barenia (which is what I think my Just Campagne is like), or a yummy chocolate brown like my LV Pallas.  
I’ll scout out the reference threads - thank you for the suggestion! 


papertiger said:


> I am going to talk about this bag because I just found it literally shopping from my own closet here. Actually, DH in his C-19-lockdown 'I'm so bored' frenzy did some 'clearing-up' and couldn't make it fit back again.
> 
> It's a Gucci Jockey Boston and I bought it because I have a Gucci 18K gold bracelet and Gucci trench coat that goes with it. I think  also bought quite a lot of black and gold scarves because of these other items too. I used to carry it a lot, take it to work and trips out. It looks big to my eyes now.
> 
> So, apart from black and gold coordinating military stuff (which I'll do for A/W) what you wear with it? Tell me anything and everything, top to toe.
> 
> I was thinking about buying a black wool 'boyfriend' blazer from Cos and wearing with DVF mini dresses (both animal print - 1 pink and 1 rust) or black (40s  tap-style) shorts or even pink python shorts (oh yes I would  ) What else?
> 
> View attachment 4844195


Mmmm - I like the black boyfriend jacket idea.
I can say that if I wore a black jacket with the python shorts... DH would chase me down the hall and we’d never leave the house - just sayin! So unless, that’s your desired result - maybe wear dark jeans...  

(Dark Jeans, a black jacket, a short-ish black skirt with black tights and boots, would absolutely work)


----------



## Cookiefiend

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Hello everyone, I am jumping in here to talk about a bag I just purchased (beige ) in a bit, but first I wanted to say that I think it's so much fun to rediscover a bag that has been sitting in the closet for a while, @papertiger.  I'll have to think a bit about styling suggestions with the bag, but I'm thinking it probably goes with quite a variety of outfits.
> @Cookiefiend, that's a beautiful bag!
> @Sparkletastic, I like the style of the bag you posted (top-handle), but honestly, the pattern is a bit too busy for me personally.
> 
> I think I mentioned that I was debating between the Vavin and the Pochette Metis a while back.  Anyway I decided to go with the Pochette Metis in turtledove.  I was looking for a casual, easy to wear bag and this just fit the bill.  The style is very similar to my black chevron YSL large College bag, and I've used that one a lot so I know it's a style that will get used.  I had originally planned to get the Cluny in epi leather, and just before the pandemic in March, I actually purchased the pink Cluny.  But when I came home, I realized I just had too many top handle bags so I returned it.
> 
> Soon after that, the boutiques closed due to the pandemic.  Anyway, once things re-opened here, I decided to check out the color turtledove.  I always liked the Pochette Metis as a casual bag, but I had hesitated to buy it before because of glazing issues and so on.  Anyway, I really like the turtledove color, so I decided to take a chance and get this bag in empreinte leather.  Will post pictures soon.  So I guess that's my bag story.  Oh, and no more bag purchases for me!  I think I am pretty satisfied with my collection at this point.


Thank you - I do love it!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Remember I mentioned I want a black and gold bag?  These Gucci bags are hitting my radar. Cute or too much?
> 
> I don’t own one so no fear in hurting my feelings. I’d love honest opinions. I saw and liked these bags the last time I was in Europe and DD almost threw up.  So, I’m questioning my taste level while still thinking they are interesting bags.
> 
> View attachment 4843823


It is interesting but a bit to busy for me


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> oh honey - I like brown (brown eyes, brown (with holyshiteimgoinggray) hair), but the Vibrato browns just didn’t thrill me. I’d rather have a gorgeous barenia (which is what I think my Just Campagne is like), or a yummy chocolate brown like my LV Pallas.
> I’ll scout out the reference threads - thank you for the suggestion!
> 
> Mmmm - I like the black boyfriend jacket idea.
> I can say that if I wore a black jacket with the python shorts... DH would chase me down the hall and we’d never leave the house - just sayin! So unless, that’s your desired result - maybe wear dark jeans...
> 
> (Dark Jeans, a black jacket, a short-ish black skirt with black tights and boots, would absolutely work)



LOL on the shorts, my DH would love it. 

 it's a lot of hardware which I'm not so used to anymore, but lots of my '00s and '10s bags have chunky 'jewellery' of their own. I really enjoyed carrying my Gucci Horsebit Chain Clutch with the giant Horsebit in March so I need to make them work. 

Well, I just thought since tPF has been going for quite a while, in the early days someone would have bought one of these Vibratos new so would know. I looked at all kinds of reseller listings and no one has mentioned the leather type. 

I also noticed a lot of people selling Crinoline bags have them listed as Vibrato. That's very unfortunate for the new owner as Crinoline needs a lot more care.


----------



## dcooney4

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Hello everyone, I am jumping in here to talk about a bag I just purchased (beige ) in a bit, but first I wanted to say that I think it's so much fun to rediscover a bag that has been sitting in the closet for a while, @papertiger.  I'll have to think a bit about styling suggestions with the bag, but I'm thinking it probably goes with quite a variety of outfits.
> @Cookiefiend, that's a beautiful bag!
> @Sparkletastic, I like the style of the bag you posted (top-handle), but honestly, the pattern is a bit too busy for me personally.
> 
> I think I mentioned that I was debating between the Vavin and the Pochette Metis a while back.  Anyway I decided to go with the Pochette Metis in turtledove.  I was looking for a casual, easy to wear bag and this just fit the bill.  The style is very similar to my black chevron YSL large College bag, and I've used that one a lot so I know it's a style that will get used.  I had originally planned to get the Cluny in epi leather, and just before the pandemic in March, I actually purchased the pink Cluny.  But when I came home, I realized I just had too many top handle bags so I returned it.
> 
> Soon after that, the boutiques closed due to the pandemic.  Anyway, once things re-opened here, I decided to check out the color turtledove.  I always liked the Pochette Metis as a casual bag, but I had hesitated to buy it before because of glazing issues and so on.  Anyway, I really like the turtledove color, so I decided to take a chance and get this bag in empreinte leather.  Will post pictures soon.  So I guess that's my bag story.  Oh, and no more bag purchases for me!  I think I am pretty satisfied with my collection at this point.


The pochette metis is a beautiful bag. Wear it in good health. I was eyeing it in black but so is my daughter and it is the only bag she really wants so I removed it off my list. Please tell me how it wears . It is the only thing she really wants and is saving for it.


----------



## doni

papertiger said:


> I hope you find your Bixtons
> 
> Can you please cross your fingers I find my Cartier gold, diamond and emerald-eyed Cartier ring!? It's got to be somewhere



I have to say, I feel much better about my lost Brixtons right now...


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> I’ll go, and I’ll start with my Hermès Vibrato Picotin 18, in Thalassa blue.
> Hermès stopped making Vibrato in 2007 (internet info may not be 100% accurate), and that’s a shame. Vibrato is made from a stack of Chevre (goat leather) painstaking sliced, so that each slice/shade is shown - it looks a bit like suede -but it isn’t. It is resistant to scratches, and is a tad more expensive that some of the other Hermès leathers.
> View attachment 4843926
> 
> View attachment 4843927
> 
> I’m not certain what leather is inside, but it is as soft as butter - maybe Swift?
> I love the contrast stitching too.
> View attachment 4843922
> 
> It fits quite a bit even though it’s the PM size - I can fit my medium wallet, small cosmetic bag, epi-pen, sunglasses, keys, hand sanitizer, an extra face mask and my phone it it.
> View attachment 4843923
> 
> View attachment 4843925
> 
> Mine is an older version because I don’t have the lock, but it does have a small, fasten-able strap for a bit of security. Because it is hand held only, I have a twilly on mine all the time as a shoulder strap should I need one.
> View attachment 4843924


Thanks for all these pix! You made my morning. I have loved this bag since you first shared pix but you should not have showed me the inside. OMG!!!! First of all, I thought the tiny pico was dumb until I got one (um....two). I also didn't like vibrato until I actually felt it (also the first colors I saw were icky yellow/brown). Now I'm like - I WANT THIS BAG. If you ever lose your mind and decide to rehome it, I got the home for it!


----------



## msd_bags

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Hello everyone, I am jumping in here to talk about a bag I just purchased (beige ) in a bit, but first I wanted to say that I think it's so much fun to rediscover a bag that has been sitting in the closet for a while, @papertiger.  I'll have to think a bit about styling suggestions with the bag, but I'm thinking it probably goes with quite a variety of outfits.
> @Cookiefiend, that's a beautiful bag!
> @Sparkletastic, I like the style of the bag you posted (top-handle), but honestly, the pattern is a bit too busy for me personally.
> 
> I think I mentioned that I was debating between the Vavin and the Pochette Metis a while back.  Anyway I decided to go with the Pochette Metis in turtledove.  I was looking for a casual, easy to wear bag and this just fit the bill.  The style is very similar to my black chevron YSL large College bag, and I've used that one a lot so I know it's a style that will get used.  I had originally planned to get the Cluny in epi leather, and just before the pandemic in March, I actually purchased the pink Cluny.  But when I came home, I realized I just had too many top handle bags so I returned it.
> 
> Soon after that, the boutiques closed due to the pandemic.  Anyway, once things re-opened here, I decided to check out the color turtledove.  I always liked the Pochette Metis as a casual bag, but I had hesitated to buy it before because of glazing issues and so on.  Anyway, I really like the turtledove color, so I decided to take a chance and get this bag in empreinte leather.  Will post pictures soon.  So I guess that's my bag story.  Oh, and no more bag purchases for me!  I think I am pretty satisfied with my collection at this point.


Can’t wait to see your actual bag!! I’m sure it’s lovely!


----------



## papertiger

doni said:


> I have to say, I feel much better about my lost Brixtons right now...



I forgot to say it's a lion's head. He wears a diamond collar and has emerald eyes. My gold (rg) H Chain d'Ancre have also gone walkabouts.   I'm so terrible.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Here's the picture I posted in the September purchases thread.  I meant to go outside and take some pictures in natural lighting -- maybe I will do it another day.  This turtledove color is interesting because it truly looks different in different lighting -- maybe because of the undertones.  Sometimes, I see more of a grey undertone.  And sometimes it looks much lighter, especially outdoors.  I will try to take some pictures outdoors at some point to try to capture the difference in the way the color presents itself.  It's hard to describe the color!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

dcooney4 said:


> The pochette metis is a beautiful bag. Wear it in good health. I was eyeing it in black but so is my daughter and it is the only bag she really wants so I removed it off my list. Please tell me how it wears . It is the only thing she really wants and is saving for it.


Thank you! I considered a few other bags -- the Alma BB and Vavin to name a few -- before deciding on this one. I will certainly post updates on how it wears as time goes by. I just hope I get enough opportunities to wear it this year, given the current Covid situation. I like the black version too and was very tempted by the pink one (I love pink), but I already have enough pink bags!


----------



## Kimbashop

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4844945
> 
> Here's the picture I posted in the September purchases thread.  I meant to go outside and take some pictures in natural lighting -- maybe I will do it another day.  This turtledove color is interesting because it truly looks different in different lighting -- maybe because of the undertones.  Sometimes, I see more of a grey undertone.  And sometimes it looks much lighter, especially outdoors.  I will try to take some pictures outdoors at some point to try to capture the difference in the way the color presents itself.  It's hard to describe the color!


SOOO pretty in that color. I love the dimensions of the bag, too.


----------



## Kimbashop

I'll share a photo of a bag that I have been using a lot, and a bag that I want more of: the Hermes Trim II. It is my one and only Hermes at the moment, ahem.... This is a D stamp (2000) and I bought her for a whistle and a song (i,e,, incredible bargain). I have used this bag along with about 3 others constantly during the pandemic. The 31cm size makes it the perfect grab and go bag while also fitting a decent amount of stuff. While the style is pretty straight forward and simple, it can appear both dressy and casual due to its structure, the palladium hardware, and smooth leather. The hardware feels a bit like bag jewelry to me: it is delicate and intricate in its design. The leather (called Gulliver) is lovely -- smooth, slightly iridescent, and soft.

I am dreaming of a Trim I (flat style) and a Trim II in the 35 cm size for work and travel.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> I’ll go, and I’ll start with my Hermès Vibrato Picotin 18, in Thalassa blue.
> Hermès stopped making Vibrato in 2007 (internet info may not be 100% accurate), and that’s a shame. Vibrato is made from a stack of Chevre (goat leather) painstaking sliced, so that each slice/shade is shown - it looks a bit like suede -but it isn’t. It is resistant to scratches, and is a tad more expensive that some of the other Hermès leathers.
> View attachment 4843926
> 
> View attachment 4843927
> 
> I’m not certain what leather is inside, but it is as soft as butter - maybe Swift?
> I love the contrast stitching too.
> View attachment 4843922
> 
> It fits quite a bit even though it’s the PM size - I can fit my medium wallet, small cosmetic bag, epi-pen, sunglasses, keys, hand sanitizer, an extra face mask and my phone it it.
> View attachment 4843923
> 
> View attachment 4843925
> 
> Mine is an older version because I don’t have the lock, but it does have a small, fasten-able strap for a bit of security. Because it is hand held only, I have a twilly on mine all the time as a shoulder strap should I need one.
> View attachment 4843924


Fabulous pics of your gorgeous Vibrato Pico. I didn’t realize how spacious this bag is.


----------



## More bags

doni said:


> So after having finalized my closet’s change of season, it is official, I have lost my beloved pair of black Gucci Brixtons...   In my defense, I blame corona. At the time I was convinced they were at my office, as I never had the time to get back after a trip and before confinement happened. Then in the Summer I was able to check my office and they were not there. So I assumed I left them in Madrid, where I had been traveling weekly until, yes, corona. But it transpires they are not there. They also most definitely nowhere in my home either... Now I am thinking maybe I took them to the cobblers for new soles? But I cannot for the life of me remember that or find a ticket. My usual cobbler retired and I don‘t know even where I could have taken them... What a mystery.
> How am I going to survive Fall without a pair of black loafers escapes me


I hope your Brixtons turn up. A girlfriend was convinced she had lost a sweater while travelling. She found it months later inside her suitcase!


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> I have 2 houses and before March 2 offices at different sites at work too. I am forever losing things.
> 
> I once found diamond earrings I thought I'd lost at a wedding - after 7 years.
> 
> I hope you find your Bixtons
> 
> Can you please cross your fingers I find my Cartier gold, diamond and emerald-eyed Cartier ring!? It's got to be somewhere


Eeek, I hope your Cartier lion’s head ring turns up, too. It sounds stunning!


----------



## Cookiefiend

msd_bags said:


> Well, a bit too much going on.  But I believe this will work with a plain outfit, say, all black.  This will be the highlight.  What a sophisticated look that would be!
> 
> I thought Vibrato was ‘just’ patterned leather.  Didn’t know that so much goes into making it.  Beautiful bag, btw!


Thank you! 


papertiger said:


> LOL on the shorts, my DH would love it.
> 
> it's a lot of hardware which I'm not so used to anymore, but lots of my '00s and '10s bags have chunky 'jewellery' of their own. I really enjoyed carrying my Gucci Horsebit Chain Clutch with the giant Horsebit in March so I need to make them work.
> 
> Well, I just thought since tPF has been going for quite a while, in the early days someone would have bought one of these Vibratos new so would know. I looked at all kinds of reseller listings and no one has mentioned the leather type.
> 
> I also noticed a lot of people selling Crinoline bags have them listed as Vibrato. That's very unfortunate for the new owner as Crinoline needs a lot more care.


Ohmigosh - Crinoline is cloth! And should be less expensive than Vibrato… mebbe I should check to see if any of those people have Vibrato listed as Crinoline and get a heck of a bargain!


momasaurus said:


> Thanks for all these pix! You made my morning. I have loved this bag since you first shared pix but you should not have showed me the inside. OMG!!!! First of all, I thought the tiny pico was dumb until I got one (um....two). I also didn't like vibrato until I actually felt it (also the first colors I saw were icky yellow/brown). Now I'm like - I WANT THIS BAG. If you ever lose your mind and decide to rehome it, I got the home for it!


 I will keep that in mind! 
It is an adorable little bag… I want another in the pink Vibrato with the green interior!


Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4844945
> 
> Here's the picture I posted in the September purchases thread.  I meant to go outside and take some pictures in natural lighting -- maybe I will do it another day.  This turtledove color is interesting because it truly looks different in different lighting -- maybe because of the undertones.  Sometimes, I see more of a grey undertone.  And sometimes it looks much lighter, especially outdoors.  I will try to take some pictures outdoors at some point to try to capture the difference in the way the color presents itself.  It's hard to describe the color!


That is very pretty!
Does it hold much?


Kimbashop said:


> I'll share a photo of a bag that I have been using a lot, and a bag that I want more of: the Hermes Trim II. It is my one and only Hermes at the moment, ahem.... This is a D stamp (2000) and I bought her for a whistle and a song (i,e,, incredible bargain). I have used this bag along with about 3 others constantly during the pandemic. The 31cm size makes it the perfect grab and go bag while also fitting a decent amount of stuff. While the style is pretty straight forward and simple, it can appear both dressy and casual due to its structure, the palladium hardware, and smooth leather. The hardware feels a bit like bag jewelry to me: it is delicate and intricate in its design. The leather (called Gulliver) is lovely -- smooth, slightly iridescent, and soft.
> 
> I am dreaming of a Trim I (flat style) and a Trim II in the 35 cm size for work and travel.
> 
> View attachment 4844987


Beautiful color - @momasaurus loves the Trim too!
Could you do a bag spill - show us what it will hold and how?


----------



## More bags

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4844945
> 
> Here's the picture I posted in the September purchases thread.  I meant to go outside and take some pictures in natural lighting -- maybe I will do it another day.  This turtledove color is interesting because it truly looks different in different lighting -- maybe because of the undertones.  Sometimes, I see more of a grey undertone.  And sometimes it looks much lighter, especially outdoors.  I will try to take some pictures outdoors at some point to try to capture the difference in the way the color presents itself.  It's hard to describe the color!


Wow, so pretty - congratulations!


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> Fabulous pics of your gorgeous Vibrato Pico. I didn’t realize how spacious this bag is.


Thank you! I think because it's like a square, it's bigger than it looks!


----------



## More bags

Kimbashop said:


> I'll share a photo of a bag that I have been using a lot, and a bag that I want more of: the Hermes Trim II. It is my one and only Hermes at the moment, ahem.... This is a D stamp (2000) and I bought her for a whistle and a song (i,e,, incredible bargain). I have used this bag along with about 3 others constantly during the pandemic. The 31cm size makes it the perfect grab and go bag while also fitting a decent amount of stuff. While the style is pretty straight forward and simple, it can appear both dressy and casual due to its structure, the palladium hardware, and smooth leather. The hardware feels a bit like bag jewelry to me: it is delicate and intricate in its design. The leather (called Gulliver) is lovely -- smooth, slightly iridescent, and soft.
> 
> I am dreaming of a Trim I (flat style) and a Trim II in the 35 cm size for work and travel.
> 
> View attachment 4844987


Gorgeous Gulliver Trim, it’s a beauty. The sheen of the leather is mesmerizing to me.


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> Ooh do show the tartan and crest!



My DH has English, Irish and French Heritage from his father.
Bowron (English) Family Crest and other details,
https://www.houseofnames.com/bowron-family-crest
Doolan (Irish) Family Crest and other details,
https://www.houseofnames.com/doolan-family-crest
I can’t seem to find the tartan links, maybe I dreamed it.


----------



## Kimbashop

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Ohmigosh - Crinoline is cloth! And should be less expensive than Vibrato… mebbe I should check to see if any of those people have Vibrato listed as Crinoline and get a heck of a bargain!
> 
> I will keep that in mind!
> It is an adorable little bag… I want another in the pink Vibrato with the green interior!
> 
> That is very pretty!
> Does it hold much?
> 
> Beautiful color - @momasaurus loves the Trim too!
> Could you do a bag spill - show us what it will hold and how?


will do -- I'm carrying another bag at the moment but when I finish up the day I will do a bag spill. I'm amazed at what this bag can hold.


----------



## doni

Kimbashop said:


> I'll share a photo of a bag that I have been using a lot, and a bag that I want more of: the Hermes Trim II. It is my one and only Hermes at the moment, ahem.... This is a D stamp (2000) and I bought her for a whistle and a song (i,e,, incredible bargain). I have used this bag along with about 3 others constantly during the pandemic. The 31cm size makes it the perfect grab and go bag while also fitting a decent amount of stuff. While the style is pretty straight forward and simple, it can appear both dressy and casual due to its structure, the palladium hardware, and smooth leather. The hardware feels a bit like bag jewelry to me: it is delicate and intricate in its design. The leather (called Gulliver) is lovely -- smooth, slightly iridescent, and soft.
> 
> I am dreaming of a Trim I (flat style) and a Trim II in the 35 cm size for work and travel.
> 
> View attachment 4844987


A Trim in gulliver and this color. Just gorgeous. The Trim is a beautiful bag. Whenever I see something like this I have to remind myself that hobos are not my friend.


----------



## whateve

More bags said:


> My DH has English, Irish and French Heritage from his father.
> Bowron (English) Family Crest and other details,
> https://www.houseofnames.com/bowron-family-crest
> Doolan (Irish) Family Crest and other details,
> https://www.houseofnames.com/doolan-family-crest
> I can’t seem to find the tartan links, maybe I dreamed it.


I couldn't find a tartan for my husband's family either although there is a family crest, possibly because there was no association with Scotland.


----------



## keodi

Sparkletastic said:


> Remember I mentioned I want a black and gold bag?  These Gucci bags are hitting my radar. Cute or too much?
> 
> I don’t own one so no fear in hurting my feelings. I’d love honest opinions. I saw and liked these bags the last time I was in Europe and DD almost threw up.  So, I’m questioning my taste level while still thinking they are interesting bags.
> 
> View attachment 4843823


I think it has a lot going on!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Kimbashop said:


> SOOO pretty in that color. I love the dimensions of the bag, too.


Thank you, Kimbashop.  It is a nice size.
@More bags, and @Cookiefiend, thank you!   I have to figure out how to quote multiple people in one post very soon!  Cookiefiend, I usually carry my phone, keys, sunglasses, wallet, spare mask and a small bottle of hand sanitizer.  It holds all of that very easily and I could probably add a few more small things. 
@Kimbashop, the leather looks lovely on your Hermes Trim.  I love smooth leather!


----------



## papertiger

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4844945
> 
> Here's the picture I posted in the September purchases thread.  I meant to go outside and take some pictures in natural lighting -- maybe I will do it another day.  This turtledove color is interesting because it truly looks different in different lighting -- maybe because of the undertones.  Sometimes, I see more of a grey undertone.  And sometimes it looks much lighter, especially outdoors.  I will try to take some pictures outdoors at some point to try to capture the difference in the way the color presents itself.  It's hard to describe the color!



Very, _very_ nice bag .

I think this colour makes it look really special, congratulations


----------



## papertiger

Kimbashop said:


> I'll share a photo of a bag that I have been using a lot, and a bag that I want more of: the Hermes Trim II. It is my one and only Hermes at the moment, ahem.... This is a D stamp (2000) and I bought her for a whistle and a song (i,e,, incredible bargain). I have used this bag along with about 3 others constantly during the pandemic. The 31cm size makes it the perfect grab and go bag while also fitting a decent amount of stuff. While the style is pretty straight forward and simple, it can appear both dressy and casual due to its structure, the palladium hardware, and smooth leather. The hardware feels a bit like bag jewelry to me: it is delicate and intricate in its design. The leather (called Gulliver) is lovely -- smooth, slightly iridescent, and soft.
> 
> I am dreaming of a Trim I (flat style) and a Trim II in the 35 cm size for work and travel.
> 
> View attachment 4844987



Such b e a u tiful leather, the whole bag is smooch-i-ness


----------



## keodi

Cookiefiend said:


> I’ll go, and I’ll start with my Hermès Vibrato Picotin 18, in Thalassa blue.
> Hermès stopped making Vibrato in 2007 (internet info may not be 100% accurate), and that’s a shame. Vibrato is made from a stack of Chevre (goat leather) painstaking sliced, so that each slice/shade is shown - it looks a bit like suede -but it isn’t. It is resistant to scratches, and is a tad more expensive that some of the other Hermès leathers.
> View attachment 4843926
> 
> View attachment 4843927
> 
> I’m not certain what leather is inside, but it is as soft as butter - maybe Swift?
> I love the contrast stitching too.
> View attachment 4843922
> 
> It fits quite a bit even though it’s the PM size - I can fit my medium wallet, small cosmetic bag, epi-pen, sunglasses, keys, hand sanitizer, an extra face mask and my phone it it.
> View attachment 4843923
> 
> View attachment 4843925
> 
> Mine is an older version because I don’t have the lock, but it does have a small, fasten-able strap for a bit of security. Because it is hand held only, I have a twilly on mine all the time as a shoulder strap should I need one.
> View attachment 4843924


This is a beautiful Pico! I had no idea the pressed strips were leather! I thought it was fabric! I learned something new.


papertiger said:


> I have 2 houses and before March 2 offices at different sites at work too. I am forever losing things.
> 
> I once found diamond earrings I thought I'd lost at a wedding - after 7 years.
> 
> I hope you find your Bixtons
> 
> Can you please cross your fingers I find my Cartier gold, diamond and emerald-eyed Cartier ring!? It's got to be somewhere


I'm keeping my fingers crossed, I hope you find it!


msd_bags said:


> Well, a bit too much going on.  But I believe this will work with a plain outfit, say, all black.  This will be the highlight.  What a sophisticated look that would be!
> 
> I thought Vibrato was ‘just’ patterned leather.  *Didn’t know that so much goes into making it.  Beautiful bag, btw!*


I agree, neither did I!


papertiger said:


> I am going to talk about this bag because I just found it literally shopping from my own closet here. Actually, DH in his C-19-lockdown 'I'm so bored' frenzy did some 'clearing-up' and couldn't make it fit back again.
> 
> It's a Gucci Jockey Boston and I bought it because I have a Gucci 18K gold bracelet and Gucci trench coat that goes with it. I think  also bought quite a lot of black and gold scarves because of these other items too. I used to carry it a lot, take it to work and trips out. It looks big to my eyes now.
> 
> So, apart from black and gold coordinating military stuff (which I'll do for A/W) what you wear with it? Tell me anything and everything, top to toe.
> 
> I was thinking about buying a black wool 'boyfriend' blazer from Cos and wearing with DVF mini dresses (both animal print - 1 pink and 1 rust) or black (40s  tap-style) shorts or even pink python shorts (oh yes I would  ) What else?
> 
> View attachment 4844195


Lovely bag!  


Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4844945
> 
> Here's the picture I posted in the September purchases thread.  I meant to go outside and take some pictures in natural lighting -- maybe I will do it another day.  This turtledove color is interesting because it truly looks different in different lighting -- maybe because of the undertones.  Sometimes, I see more of a grey undertone.  And sometimes it looks much lighter, especially outdoors.  I will try to take some pictures outdoors at some point to try to capture the difference in the way the color presents itself.  It's hard to describe the color!


beautiful!


Kimbashop said:


> I'll share a photo of a bag that I have been using a lot, and a bag that I want more of: the Hermes Trim II. It is my one and only Hermes at the moment, ahem.... This is a D stamp (2000) and I bought her for a whistle and a song (i,e,, incredible bargain). I have used this bag along with about 3 others constantly during the pandemic. The 31cm size makes it the perfect grab and go bag while also fitting a decent amount of stuff. While the style is pretty straight forward and simple, it can appear both dressy and casual due to its structure, the palladium hardware, and smooth leather. The hardware feels a bit like bag jewelry to me: it is delicate and intricate in its design. The leather (called Gulliver) is lovely -- smooth, slightly iridescent, and soft.
> 
> I am dreaming of a Trim I (flat style) and a Trim II in the 35 cm size for work and travel.
> 
> View attachment 4844987


I love your Trim II I own a trim I 38cm, The trim is one of my favourite styles from Hermes, I love Gulliver leather as well, your bag looks so soft and buttery! I own a Gulliver Kelly.


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Ohmigosh - Crinoline is cloth! And should be less expensive than Vibrato… mebbe I should check to see if any of those people have Vibrato listed as Crinoline and get a heck of a bargain!
> 
> I will keep that in mind!
> It is an adorable little bag… I want another in the pink Vibrato with the green interior!
> 
> That is very pretty!
> Does it hold much?
> 
> Beautiful color - @momasaurus loves the Trim too!
> Could you do a bag spill - show us what it will hold and how?



I believe Crinoline is woven horsehair (tail or mane) and can be very delicate. 

Vibrato used to come with a little 'rubber' and can be cleaned up easily and is fairly durable, crinoline can't be fixed. 

Both look absolutely gorgeous IMO but crinoline is not for everyday or a first bag.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> I couldn't find a tartan for my husband's family either although there is a family crest, possibly because there was no association with Scotland.



@whateve and @More bags 

If you want to find the Irish tartan it has more to do with the region (county). 

It's the same with different tweeds, the plain but flecked donegal tweed from Donegal being one of the most famous of course. They often reflect the landscape from that area as they are basically an old version of our modern camouflage. Depending on the season hunters and workers used them to blend in with their surroundings. Sometimes even the sky (light blue) or heather (lavender)  but mostly mud, bark and all kind of foliage. 

There are also special knitting patterns over Scotland and Ireland (and all over the world) that are linked to an island or single community. The one near (in Scottish terms - still miles away) to where I have a place now is quite similar to where I used to live in Norway, I think it must have links when the Norse vikings came over,  far too close to be a coincidence.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> My Portland Leather Goods Mystery Mini Crossbody plus eight other surprise items arrived. I am so glad I received a color bag I don’t already have. I love the two journals . The black one is lined and the wrapped one is plain paper so I can sketch in it. The passport holder , mini wallet ,and coin / ear bud triangle thing are great. The only thing I might not use is the mug holder. My hubby came in and started smelling everything. It was rather funny. He was eyeing a few of the items.lol
> 
> View attachment 4843111



So pretty! The leather must smell gorgeous!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Just found one more item in the box. The big leather makeup bag. I guess I should have counted before.
> 
> View attachment 4843151



How could you miss this beauty? Lol! That´s a wonderful make-up bag!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Remember I mentioned I want a black and gold bag?  These Gucci bags are hitting my radar. Cute or too much?
> 
> I don’t own one so no fear in hurting my feelings. I’d love honest opinions. I saw and liked these bags the last time I was in Europe and DD almost threw up.  So, I’m questioning my taste level while still thinking they are interesting bags.
> 
> View attachment 4843823



This Gucci design goes a bit down the same line as some D+G Sicilies go- playful, a bit loud, daring, very bold. Versace comes to mind, too. 
On the one hand I love it on the other I personally couldn´t pull this off. It would look wrong on me.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> I have 2 houses and before March 2 offices at different sites at work too. I am forever losing things.
> 
> I once found diamond earrings I thought I'd lost at a wedding - after 7 years.
> 
> I hope you find your Bixtons
> 
> Can you please cross your fingers I find my Cartier gold, diamond and emerald-eyed Cartier ring!? It's got to be somewhere



Keeping my fingers crossed for you! 
Last year I found the stopper of one of my vintage amber ear-rings under a loose piece of flooring right under the table where I sit every day.  
I had lost it two years ago and thought I wouldn´t ever get it back as I assumed I had lost it on the road.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

msd_bags said:


> Well, a bit too much going on.  But I believe this will work with a plain outfit, say, all black.  This will be the highlight.  What a sophisticated look that would be!
> 
> I thought Vibrato was ‘just’ patterned leather.  Didn’t know that so much goes into making it.  Beautiful bag, btw!



Sorry, I don´t understand anything about H leathers....  so the striped material is stacked leather? That´s absolutely amazing!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> How could you miss this beauty? Lol! That´s a wonderful make-up bag!


It was wrapped in tissue next to more paper that was used for packing. Lol


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Sorry, I don´t understand anything about H leathers....  so the striped material is stacked leather? That´s absolutely amazing!


I thought it was fabric. Such a cool bag.


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> @whateve and @More bags
> 
> If you want to find the Irish tartan it has more to do with the region (county).
> 
> It's the same with different tweeds, the plain but flecked donegal tweed from Donegal being one of the most famous of course. They often reflect the landscape from that area as they are basically an old version of our modern camouflage. Depending on the season hunters and workers used them to blend in with their surroundings. Sometimes even the sky (light blue) or heather (lavender)  but mostly mud, bark and all kind of foliage.
> 
> There are also special knitting patterns over Scotland and Ireland (and all over the world) that are linked to an island or single community. The one near (in Scottish terms - still miles away) to where I have a place now is quite similar to where I used to live in Norway, I think it must have links when the Norse vikings came over,  far too close to be a coincidence.


How interesting! I'm impressed you lived in Norway. That seems so exotic to me since I've never been anywhere near there.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> It was wrapped in tissue next to more paper that was used for packing. Lol



It´s easy to miss something when there´s a lot of tissue paper involved. I once bought a vintage dress that came in a lot of tissue paper and just slipped it out of the box. Much later when I wanted to throw the box out I found a lovely necklace that had come as an extra hidden in the paper. I was so embarrassed,because I had not thanked the lovely seller for the present.


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> @whateve and @More bags
> 
> If you want to find the Irish tartan it has more to do with the region (county).
> 
> It's the same with different tweeds, the plain but flecked donegal tweed from Donegal being one of the most famous of course. They often reflect the landscape from that area as they are basically an old version of our modern camouflage. Depending on the season hunters and workers used them to blend in with their surroundings. Sometimes even the sky (light blue) or heather (lavender)  but mostly mud, bark and all kind of foliage.
> 
> There are also special knitting patterns over Scotland and Ireland (and all over the world) that are linked to an island or single community. The one near (in Scottish terms - still miles away) to where I have a place now is quite similar to where I used to live in Norway, I think it must have links when the Norse vikings came over,  far too close to be a coincidence.


What a wonderful description and informative read @papertiger! Thanks, I learn so much from you.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> It´s easy to miss something when there´s a lot of tissue paper involved. I once bought a vintage dress that came in a lot of tissue paper and just slipped it out of the box. Much later when I wanted to throw the box out I found a lovely necklace that had come as an extra hidden in the paper. I was so embarrassed,because I had not thanked the lovely seller for the present.


What a nice surprise.


----------



## momasaurus

Kimbashop said:


> I'll share a photo of a bag that I have been using a lot, and a bag that I want more of: the Hermes Trim II. It is my one and only Hermes at the moment, ahem.... This is a D stamp (2000) and I bought her for a whistle and a song (i,e,, incredible bargain). I have used this bag along with about 3 others constantly during the pandemic. The 31cm size makes it the perfect grab and go bag while also fitting a decent amount of stuff. While the style is pretty straight forward and simple, it can appear both dressy and casual due to its structure, the palladium hardware, and smooth leather. The hardware feels a bit like bag jewelry to me: it is delicate and intricate in its design. The leather (called Gulliver) is lovely -- smooth, slightly iridescent, and soft.
> 
> I am dreaming of a Trim I (flat style) and a Trim II in the 35 cm size for work and travel.
> 
> View attachment 4844987


That is a very pretty bag! I love the trim (have 4 and another listed, have also had 3 others). And Gulliver is such a nice smooth leather. You just reminded me that I have a "summery" one in toile and barenia that I should use before summer is over!


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you! I think because it's like a square, it's bigger than it looks!


Also you are brilliant to keep that twilly tied on all the time for shoulder emergencies. Me try that!
ETA: you naughty Cookie, you just made me order 2 twillies for my picos, and I am having them sent to my nearest store just so I can go in and breathe some Hermes air. LOL.


----------



## momasaurus

keodi said:


> This is a beautiful Pico! I had no idea the pressed strips were leather! I thought it was fabric! I learned something new.
> 
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed, I hope you find it!
> 
> I agree, neither did I!
> 
> Lovely bag!
> 
> beautiful!
> 
> I love your Trim II I own a trim I 38cm, The trim is one of my favourite styles from Hermes, I love Gulliver leather as well, your bag looks so soft and buttery! I own a Gulliver Kelly.


A Gulliver Kelly?!?!? Wowie wow wow.


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> I believe Crinoline is woven horsehair (tail or mane) and can be very delicate.
> 
> Vibrato used to come with a little 'rubber' and can be cleaned up easily and is fairly durable, crinoline can't be fixed.
> 
> Both look absolutely gorgeous IMO but crinoline is not for everyday or a first bag.


Ohmigosh - I did not know that! I googled it... it’s horsehair woven with cotton or linen... can you imagine wearing a petticoat made of that?!? It would be hot and would make me itchy!
Ive been pictures of other bags made of crinoline, and I’ve wondered about how delicate the material is, because typically they’re in rough shape - now I know!
The things you’re teaching us!
(told DH about this whole convo - got the eye roll )


papertiger said:


> @whateve and @More bags
> 
> If you want to find the Irish tartan it has more to do with the region (county).
> 
> It's the same with different tweeds, the plain but flecked donegal tweed from Donegal being one of the most famous of course. They often reflect the landscape from that area as they are basically an old version of our modern camouflage. Depending on the season hunters and workers used them to blend in with their surroundings. Sometimes even the sky (light blue) or heather (lavender)  but mostly mud, bark and all kind of foliage.
> 
> There are also special knitting patterns over Scotland and Ireland (and all over the world) that are linked to an island or single community. The one near (in Scottish terms - still miles away) to where I have a place now is quite similar to where I used to live in Norway, I think it must have links when the Norse vikings came over,  far too close to be a coincidence.


Wow... fascinating!


cowgirls-boots said:


> Sorry, I don´t understand anything about H leathers....  so the striped material is stacked leather? That´s absolutely amazing!


It’s amazing!
(I thought that I had read something/ somewhere that it was made from the scraps of the leathers used to make the bags - which would be very frugal and clever on H’s part.)


momasaurus said:


> Also you are brilliant to keep that twilly tied on all the time for shoulder emergencies. Me try that!
> ETA: you naughty Cookie, you just made me order 2 twillies for my picos, and I am having them sent to my nearest store just so I can go in and breathe some Hermes air. LOL.


Hahahaha! Sorry? 
Mine is tied on with Bova knots, and you need to check them occasionally because the knots sometimes loosen... then your darling Pico falls off your shoulder. You might want to wash the twillies first to remove a bit of the sizing (whatever it is that makes them so silky/slippy) so there’s a bit more ‘grip’ to the silk.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> I'll share a photo of a bag that I have been using a lot, and a bag that I want more of: the Hermes Trim II. It is my one and only Hermes at the moment, ahem.... This is a D stamp (2000) and I bought her for a whistle and a song (i,e,, incredible bargain). I have used this bag along with about 3 others constantly during the pandemic. The 31cm size makes it the perfect grab and go bag while also fitting a decent amount of stuff. While the style is pretty straight forward and simple, it can appear both dressy and casual due to its structure, the palladium hardware, and smooth leather. The hardware feels a bit like bag jewelry to me: it is delicate and intricate in its design. The leather (called Gulliver) is lovely -- smooth, slightly iridescent, and soft.
> 
> I am dreaming of a Trim I (flat style) and a Trim II in the 35 cm size for work and travel.
> 
> View attachment 4844987


Beautiful


----------



## dcooney4

What Are your thoughts on the Gucci Boston in Black gg Leather? Never mind they only had the huge one at the outlet.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> What Are your thoughts on the Gucci Boston in Black gg Leather? Never mind they only had the huge one at the outlet.


I like the leather a lot - my Padlock is in it.
if you like the Boston bag style, I think it’s great!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4844945
> 
> Here's the picture I posted in the September purchases thread.  I meant to go outside and take some pictures in natural lighting -- maybe I will do it another day.  This turtledove color is interesting because it truly looks different in different lighting -- maybe because of the undertones.  Sometimes, I see more of a grey undertone.  And sometimes it looks much lighter, especially outdoors.  I will try to take some pictures outdoors at some point to try to capture the difference in the way the color presents itself.  It's hard to describe the color!


Turtledove is such a lovely name for this color. And it’s a gorgeous bag. Enjoy!


cowgirlsboots said:


> This Gucci design goes a bit down the same line as some D+G Sicilies go- playful, a bit loud, daring, very bold. Versace comes to mind, too.
> On the one hand I love it on the other I personally couldn´t pull this off. It would look wrong on me.


Thanks for all the feedback on the Gucci bag I was eyeballing. I have never seen so many supportive and polite ways to say “Gawd, NO!” It was like showing a picture of your ugly boyfriend and all your girlfriends saying “Oh wow! He looks like such a sweet guy.” 

I showed the picture to Mr. S and he gagged. LOL!  As with all of your comments, he felt it was waaaay to busy. We’re a little on the geeky side and are LOTR fans - so when he said that was the “one bag to rule them all” I fell out laughing.  I’m good at picking out more classic styles. I’m going to leave the picking of more unique bags to him. He does a great job of getting me pretty bags I never would have considered buying.  





dcooney4 said:


> What Are your thoughts on the Gucci Boston in Black gg Leather? Never mind they only had the huge one at the outlet.


Haven’t seen it but it sounds pretty. Share a pic?


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Turtledove is such a lovely name for this color. And it’s a gorgeous bag. Enjoy!
> Thanks for all the feedback on the Gucci bag I was eyeballing. I have never seen so many supportive and polite ways to say “Gawd, NO!” It was like showing a picture of your ugly boyfriend and all your girlfriends saying “Oh wow! He looks like such a sweet guy.”
> 
> I showed the picture to Mr. S and he gagged. LOL!  As with all of your comments, he felt it was waaaay to busy. We’re a little on the geeky side and are LOTR fans - so when he said that was the “one bag to rule them all” I fell out laughing.  I’m good at picking out more classic styles. I’m going to leave the picking of more unique bags to him. He does a great job of getting me pretty bags I never would have considered buying.  Haven’t seen it but it sounds pretty. Share a pic?


Once I got in the outlet they only had a the big one. Much to big so I passed. Didn’t bother withs picture. I did see two cute bags at mulberry though.


----------



## dcooney4

I liked these but the Lilly ( one with the chain ) is very similar to my Prada . The other is cute but I am not sure about the size. I was also thinking of getting another Portland Mystery Box plus 8 bit with a larger bag. Thoughts?


----------



## dcooney4

Almost the same size as my Prada


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> Almost the same size as my Prada
> 
> View attachment 4846012
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846013


It does seem to be the same size as the Prada, and I like the Prada more. 
You’ve been really happy with the Portland bags, and that 8 box surprise offer is really good - I might go that route if you’re needing a bigger bag.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> It does seem to be the same size as the Prada, and I like the Prada more.
> You’ve been really happy with the Portland bags, and that 8 box surprise offer is really good - I might go that route if you’re needing a bigger bag.


What did you think of the little bucket looking mulberry? I like the look but wonder if it looks to small.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> What did you think of the little bucket looking mulberry? I like the look but wonder if it looks to small.


Actually, I think it’s really cute - I like the closure, but I don’t know if it’s easy to use though.
I don’t think it looks too small, it’s more important to know if all your things fit well!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Almost the same size as my Prada
> 
> View attachment 4846012
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846013



I love the Lilly, but you are right: it´s very similar to the Prada- so very similar you most likely wouldn´t notice the difference.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> What did you think of the little bucket looking mulberry? I like the look but wonder if it looks to small.



The little bucket bag looks sweet, but it´s a bucket bag... personally I´m not keen on them. Too open, too unorganized. I manage to turn any structured bag into a chaotic desaster zone. A bucket wouldn´t make any sense for me.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Actually, I think it’s really cute - I like the closure, but I don’t know if it’s easy to use though.
> I don’t think it looks too small, it’s more important to know if all your things fit well!


It is cute but things won't be organized like in my other bucket from fount leather . Fount bucket is more casual but easy to open and close and has an internal pocket for my phone. Dh wants me to pick something soon as the occasion as already passed. Perhaps Get the PLG plus 8 and extras and save a bigger gift for my birthday .


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> It is cute but things won't be organized like in my other bucket from fount leather . Fount bucket is more casual but easy to open and close and has an internal pocket for my phone. Dh wants me to pick something soon as the occasion as already passed. Perhaps Get the PLG plus 8 and extras and save a bigger gift for my birthday .


Seeing your style in the photos where you are trying on the Mulberries I think another Portland bag would be a good decision. It would look so good with what you are wearing (I went to the Portland site and had a good browse around!) and you are so happy with the Portland bags you already bought. A bigger purchase shouldn´t be rushed. You might find the perfect bag soon and then you´d still have the option to remind DH that he promised...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

So once I actually dress up for grocery shopping- nice 70ies dress, silver Sneakers and my black Dior Gaucho- and then I crouch in front of the yoghurt shelf, step on the back of my hem, tear the lining of my dress and land on my bum to boot...   The perfect smell of my bag cheered me up immediately, though! I should wear the Gaucho far more often!


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> Seeing your style in the photos where you are trying on the Mulberries I think another Portland bag would be a good decision. It would look so good with what you are wearing (I went to the Portland site and had a good browse around!) and you are so happy with the Portland bags you already bought. A bigger purchase shouldn´t be rushed. You might find the perfect bag soon and then you´d still have the option to remind DH that he promised...


+1


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> So once I actually dress up for grocery shopping- nice 70ies dress, silver Sneakers and my black Dior Gaucho- and then I crouch in front of the yoghurt shelf, step on the back of my hem, tear the lining of my dress and land on my bum to boot...   The perfect smell of my bag cheered me up immediately, though! I should wear the Gaucho far more often!


Oh dear - well, I’m glad the Gaucho worked it’s magic on you! 
sorry about the dress tho!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> So once I actually dress up for grocery shopping- nice 70ies dress, silver Sneakers and my black Dior Gaucho- and then I crouch in front of the yoghurt shelf, step on the back of my hem, tear the lining of my dress and land on my bum to boot...   The perfect smell of my bag cheered me up immediately, though! I should wear the Gaucho far more often!


Oh no I hope you can fix it.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Oh no I hope you can fix it.


Going from the loud noise the lining made when ripping I thoughtit was a huge damage. Back home I saw it only was the center seam. Sigh of relief. This should be a quick fix. I could have fixed any other damage, too, though. That´s what I do with almost every vintage purchase...  I´m a cheapskate and buy the cheap vintage clothes other buyers aren´t keen on, because they need work or cleaning, mainly both.


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Ohmigosh - I did not know that! I googled it... it’s horsehair woven with cotton or linen... can you imagine wearing a petticoat made of that?!? It would be hot and would make me itchy!
> Ive been pictures of other bags made of crinoline, and I’ve wondered about how delicate the material is, because typically they’re in rough shape - now I know!
> The things you’re teaching us!
> (told DH about this whole convo - got the eye roll )
> 
> Wow... fascinating!
> 
> It’s amazing!
> (I thought that I had read something/ somewhere that it was made from the scraps of the leathers used to make the bags - which would be very frugal and clever on H’s part.)
> 
> Hahahaha! Sorry?
> Mine is tied on with Bova knots, and you need to check them occasionally because the knots sometimes loosen... then your darling Pico falls off your shoulder. You might want to wash the twillies first to remove a bit of the sizing (whatever it is that makes them so silky/slippy) so there’s a bit more ‘grip’ to the silk.


Sweet! I was going to ask about the knotting. I sort of know that one but not on a twilly, so will require a photo at some point, please! Actually I do have twillies here that I can experiment with LOL just the wrong colors.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

dcooney4 said:


> Almost the same size as my Prada
> 
> View attachment 4846012
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846013


That Prada bag is beautiful!  I agree with others that it's best to wait on the bigger purchase if you are not really feeling drawn to any particular bag at this time.   The Portland bag option is a good one, especially if you're looking for a larger bag.
@cowgirlboots, congrats on your Dior New Lock bag.  I too love the Dior lambskin quilting.


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> Sweet! I was going to ask about the knotting. I sort of know that one but not on a twilly, so will require a photo at some point, please! Actually I do have twillies here that I can experiment with LOL just the wrong colors.


Just let me know! ❤️


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> I liked these but the Lilly ( one with the chain ) is very similar to my Prada . The other is cute but I am not sure about the size. I was also thinking of getting another Portland Mystery Box plus 8 bit with a larger bag. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 4846009
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846010





dcooney4 said:


> Almost the same size as my Prada
> 
> View attachment 4846012
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846013


Hi dc, both bags look good on you. I prefer the Lily over the bucket bag. I think it is more versatile. It is similar to your Prada and I like your Prada more than the Lily.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> I liked these but the Lilly ( one with the chain ) is very similar to my Prada . The other is cute but I am not sure about the size. I was also thinking of getting another Portland Mystery Box plus 8 bit with a larger bag. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 4846009
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846010



Always hold back if not sure


----------



## papertiger

OK, same duo as a few weeks ago to go to Aubrey Beardsley exhibition at Tate Britain with packed lunch, bottle of water, cardigan and mousseline scarf in DS Maxi and usuals in Evie

This picture will be big, so sorry, so posting thumbnail


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Purses & Perfumes said:


> @cowgirlboots, congrats on your Dior New Lock bag. I too love the Dior lambskin quilting.


Thank-you! Now I have to work up the courage to actually wear it. The supermarket feels like the wrong place to do so.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Always hold back if not sure



... and don´t settle only to make a purchase...


----------



## FizzyWater

I was going to ask a question about my Yeoh bag and then looked through my notes and realized the seller listed the leather - I've just since had doubts.  But!  It has a crinoline part!

So, the Hermes Yeoh bag is a fab bag - discreet, tucks under the shoulder, holds a ton.  But I really bought it for the mix and match dorkiness of it.  




Apologies for the blurriness - it was fine on my phone.  Anyway, on the right, my first purchase, what the seller says is Togo for the large bag and crinoline for the small bag.  No word on the top, but it seems like it has to be box.  On the left, my "parts bag" (some people have parts cars, I have a parts bag).  The top piece again box.  The large bag is toile, and the small bag?  Dunno.  Pretty and silver.

I could wear the leather version all the time, aside from the annoying opening issue mentioned below.  I wear the toile version to festivals, where it avoids pickpockets and ignores beer spills equally well.  I haven't used the smaller pouches at all.

To the crinoline:  It is attractive to the look, but not at all to the touch.  I store it against the toile because I worry it will scratch any of the other pieces.




And the Togo.  Many other listings for Yeoh I've seen say the outer bag is Buffle, so I wasn't sure.  But this is the only bag that I reach out and fondle all day at work.  It is so better-than-velvety.  (The BV intrecciatos are close.)  




The cool thing about the Yeoh is that each pouch will zip closed to itself or zip to the top strap thing.  Wait, I just realized I can not only use either small pouch as a clutch, I could use the larger pouches, too, and fondle the Togo(?) pouch all evening!  

The annoying thing is that to get into it you need to almost but not entirely unzip the top strap thing from the pouch to reach in.  If you entirely unzip it you have to set the whole purse down and feed the zipper ends into each other to close it again.  At least it is very good at remaining upright even when hanging only by one zipper, so I can move somewhere else to do it and don't have to block whatever counter I've opened it at.

Other downsides:  The zippers have a weird plastic-y thing by the ends - it looks unattractive and isn't holding up well.  The top piece is supposed to be straight, but weight causes it to break somewhere in the middle, eventually causing permanent creases.  The H hardware at each end is attached by teensy screws, which want to work their way loose.  So far they've fallen into the bag for retrieval but this and the above issue are why I call one bag my parts bag.

tldr:  This bag ticks all my geeky and sensual boxes but has some practical issues.  Also, closeup of crinoline should you be interested, and query as to if main bag is Togo or Buffle or something else.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> I liked these but the Lilly ( one with the chain ) is very similar to my Prada . The other is cute but I am not sure about the size. I was also thinking of getting another Portland Mystery Box plus 8 bit with a larger bag. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 4846009
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846010


I missed your shopping event.  I would have voted for the Hampstead (the bucket)!  Its cute and it’s different from what you already have.


----------



## FizzyWater

Kimbashop said:


> I'll share a photo of a bag that I have been using a lot, and a bag that I want more of: the Hermes Trim II. It is my one and only Hermes at the moment, ahem.... This is a D stamp (2000) and I bought her for a whistle and a song (i,e,, incredible bargain). I have used this bag along with about 3 others constantly during the pandemic. The 31cm size makes it the perfect grab and go bag while also fitting a decent amount of stuff. While the style is pretty straight forward and simple, it can appear both dressy and casual due to its structure, the palladium hardware, and smooth leather. The hardware feels a bit like bag jewelry to me: it is delicate and intricate in its design. The leather (called Gulliver) is lovely -- smooth, slightly iridescent, and soft.
> 
> I am dreaming of a Trim I (flat style) and a Trim II in the 35 cm size for work and travel.
> 
> View attachment 4844987



What a stunning purse!  There are so many layers to the color there...

Riffing off your post, I know there's nothing like an Hermes bag, but here's how I've been managing my fruitless search for more:
--Trim I
--Larger than 31 (I tried but it was just too small for me)
--With a zipper closure




Middle is Trim I 38 in probably Gris Perle.  The other 2 are BV Small Venetas.  (Missing, small Veneta in black loaned to my mom.)  (@Cookiefiend you asked about the not-silver bag.  It changes in the light but is mostly bronze.  I can see pure silver on the trim.  If anyone has any suggestions for restoration, or even that frankly it should be abandoned, please jump in.)  (Or if anyone knows the lady on Tradesy who was selling a special edition imprinted silver Veneta and has since disappeared, I am madly in love with your purse, please come back...)

I find it interesting that the Trim 38 is almost the largest that H made them, while the same size of Venetas is almost the smallest.  Of course, the Trim is pretty stiff leather and the BVs squish and conform to the body more.  But!  If you're looking for that form factor there are many out there and they are so luxurious to the touch.

So my BF finds the not-silver BV to be the most beautiful purse ever seen.  My mom, the black BV.  I am madly enamored with the oxblood one.  And I adore the gray Trim.  (Grossly more heavy, but such a workhorse and we will not discuss how it shed shockingly pink currant juice like nothing.)  So in short I'm too lucky.


----------



## More bags

FizzyWater said:


> I was going to ask a question about my Yeoh bag and then looked through my notes and realized the seller listed the leather - I've just since had doubts.  But!  It has a crinoline part!
> 
> So, the Hermes Yeoh bag is a fab bag - discreet, tucks under the shoulder, holds a ton.  But I really bought it for the mix and match dorkiness of it.
> 
> View attachment 4847039
> 
> 
> Apologies for the blurriness - it was fine on my phone.  Anyway, on the right, my first purchase, what the seller says is Togo for the large bag and crinoline for the small bag.  No word on the top, but it seems like it has to be box.  On the left, my "parts bag" (some people have parts cars, I have a parts bag).  The top piece again box.  The large bag is toile, and the small bag?  Dunno.  Pretty and silver.
> 
> I could wear the leather version all the time, aside from the annoying opening issue mentioned below.  I wear the toile version to festivals, where it avoids pickpockets and ignores beer spills equally well.  I haven't used the smaller pouches at all.
> 
> To the crinoline:  It is attractive to the look, but not at all to the touch.  I store it against the toile because I worry it will scratch any of the other pieces.
> 
> View attachment 4847044
> 
> 
> And the Togo.  Many other listings for Yeoh I've seen say the outer bag is Buffle, so I wasn't sure.  But this is the only bag that I reach out and fondle all day at work.  It is so better-than-velvety.  (The BV intrecciatos are close.)
> 
> View attachment 4847054
> 
> 
> The cool thing about the Yeoh is that each pouch will zip closed to itself or zip to the top strap thing.  Wait, I just realized I can not only use either small pouch as a clutch, I could use the larger pouches, too, and fondle the Togo(?) pouch all evening!
> 
> The annoying thing is that to get into it you need to almost but not entirely unzip the top strap thing from the pouch to reach in.  If you entirely unzip it you have to set the whole purse down and feed the zipper ends into each other to close it again.  At least it is very good at remaining upright even when hanging only by one zipper, so I can move somewhere else to do it and don't have to block whatever counter I've opened it at.
> 
> Other downsides:  The zippers have a weird plastic-y thing by the ends - it looks unattractive and isn't holding up well.  The top piece is supposed to be straight, but weight causes it to break somewhere in the middle, eventually causing permanent creases.  The H hardware at each end is attached by teensy screws, which want to work their way loose.  So far they've fallen into the bag for retrieval but this and the above issue are why I call one bag my parts bag.
> 
> tldr:  This bag ticks all my geeky and sensual boxes but has some practical issues.  Also, closeup of crinoline should you be interested, and query as to if main bag is Togo or Buffle or something else.


Thanks for the details on the Yeoh bag - it was so informative. I was not familiar with this bag. The leather in the last picture looks amazing and soft.


----------



## More bags

FizzyWater said:


> What a stunning purse!  There are so many layers to the color there...
> 
> Riffing off your post, I know there's nothing like an Hermes bag, but here's how I've been managing my fruitless search for more:
> --Trim I
> --Larger than 31 (I tried but it was just too small for me)
> --With a zipper closure
> 
> View attachment 4847087
> 
> 
> Middle is Trim I 38 in probably Gris Perle.  The other 2 are BV Small Venetas.  (Missing, small Veneta in black loaned to my mom.)  (@Cookiefiend you asked about the not-silver bag.  It changes in the light but is mostly bronze.  I can see pure silver on the trim.  If anyone has any suggestions for restoration, or even that frankly it should be abandoned, please jump in.)  (Or if anyone knows the lady on Tradesy who was selling a special edition imprinted silver Veneta and has since disappeared, I am madly in love with your purse, please come back...)
> 
> I find it interesting that the Trim 38 is almost the largest that H made them, while the same size of Venetas is almost the smallest.  Of course, the Trim is pretty stiff leather and the BVs squish and conform to the body more.  But!  If you're looking for that form factor there are many out there and they are so luxurious to the touch.
> 
> So my BF finds the not-silver BV to be the most beautiful purse ever seen.  My mom, the black BV.  I am madly enamored with the oxblood one.  And I adore the gray Trim.  (Grossly more heavy, but such a workhorse and we will not discuss how it shed shockingly pink currant juice like nothing.)  So in short I'm too lucky.


This is three servings of eye candy.
*“I find it interesting that the Trim 38 is almost the largest that H made them, while the same size of Venetas is almost the smallest.” *This is an interesting point to think about. I love the Trim and BV’s Venetas. I don’t own either bag. From pictures on celebrities I imagined that the BV Small Veneta was on the small side for a day bag and that I would one day go for a medium. When I tried on the medium it looked large on me.  I guess I am goldilocks when it comes to Venetas. I love both colours of Venetas in your picture. I am especially loving your oxblood one, perfect dark, rich, silky leather for fall. I have been searching  pics of gorgeous burgundy bags with fall outfits in mind (even though I own a burgundy Chanel Coco Handle, I would love a burgundy lambskin bag or oxblood Veneta ). Your bag looks divine.


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> OK, same duo as a few weeks ago to go to Aubrey Beardsley exhibition at Tate Britain with packed lunch, bottle of water, cardigan and mousseline scarf in DS Maxi and usuals in Evie
> 
> This picture will be big, so sorry, so posting thumbnail
> 
> View attachment 4846928


Looking chic, as always @papertiger! I hope you had a good outing to the exhibition.


----------



## Kimbashop

FizzyWater said:


> What a stunning purse!  There are so many layers to the color there...
> 
> Riffing off your post, I know there's nothing like an Hermes bag, but here's how I've been managing my fruitless search for more:
> --Trim I
> --Larger than 31 (I tried but it was just too small for me)
> --With a zipper closure
> 
> View attachment 4847087
> 
> 
> Middle is Trim I 38 in probably Gris Perle.  The other 2 are BV Small Venetas.  (Missing, small Veneta in black loaned to my mom.)  (@Cookiefiend you asked about the not-silver bag.  It changes in the light but is mostly bronze.  I can see pure silver on the trim.  If anyone has any suggestions for restoration, or even that frankly it should be abandoned, please jump in.)  (Or if anyone knows the lady on Tradesy who was selling a special edition imprinted silver Veneta and has since disappeared, I am madly in love with your purse, please come back...)
> 
> I find it interesting that the Trim 38 is almost the largest that H made them, while the same size of Venetas is almost the smallest.  Of course, the Trim is pretty stiff leather and the BVs squish and conform to the body more.  But!  If you're looking for that form factor there are many out there and they are so luxurious to the touch.
> 
> So my BF finds the not-silver BV to be the most beautiful purse ever seen.  My mom, the black BV.  I am madly enamored with the oxblood one.  And I adore the gray Trim.  (Grossly more heavy, but such a workhorse and we will not discuss how it shed shockingly pink currant juice like nothing.)  So in short I'm too lucky.


Your colllection is gorgeous!  I’m really interested in your Trim I 38. Looks like a wonderful size. And I love your BVs. Both of them are beautiful. BV makes mesmerizing Metallics. I have two Nodinis which I love and am aiming to buy a large Veneta one of these days. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## muchstuff

More bags said:


> This is three servings of eye candy.
> *“I find it interesting that the Trim 38 is almost the largest that H made them, while the same size of Venetas is almost the smallest.” *This is an interesting point to think about. I love the Trim and BV’s Venetas. I don’t own either bag. From pictures on celebrities I imagined that the BV Small Veneta was on the small side for a day bag and that I would one day go for a medium. When I tried on the medium it looked large on me.  I guess I am goldilocks when it comes to Venetas. I love both colours of Venetas in your picture. I am especially loving your oxblood one, perfect dark, rich, silky leather for fall. I have been searching  pics of gorgeous burgundy bags with fall outfits in mind (even though I own a burgundy Chanel Coco Handle, I would love a burgundy lambskin bag or oxblood Veneta ). Your bag looks divine.


To the best of my knowledge there is no small Veneta. There’s a mini, a medium, large, and maxi. What you’re calling the small was probably a medium.


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Looking chic, as always @papertiger! I hope you had a good outing to the exhibition.



Thank you XXX

It was great, I learned so much and it was so inspiring.

I bought a Beardsley silk scarf as a souvenir and I'm happy with it  .

No enabling if you have enough scarves  but if anyone is a Beardsley fan the 120cm x 120cm scarves are going quickly as they are 66% off (the exhibition is closing soon)

Cross posting from SotD


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> OK, same duo as a few weeks ago to go to Aubrey Beardsley exhibition at Tate Britain with packed lunch, bottle of water, cardigan and mousseline scarf in DS Maxi and usuals in Evie
> 
> This picture will be big, so sorry, so posting thumbnail
> 
> View attachment 4846928


Thanks for the good advice. I am going to hold off and till I find something I truly love. Hope you had a great time. Love your whole look even the mask.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Hi dc, both bags look good on you. I prefer the Lily over the bucket bag. I think it is more versatile. It is similar to your Prada and I like your Prada more than the Lily.


I am going to wait till I truly love something.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> ... and don´t settle only to make a purchase...


Thanks! I talked to my DH and he said I could wait to get something that I truly like since it was going to be his gift to me.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I missed your shopping event.  I would have voted for the Hampstead (the bucket)!  Its cute and it’s different from what you already have.


I really liked the Hampstead too. I was not sure if it looked to small on me. I also didn't try my stuff in it which I regret. I didn't get it because I wasn't sure it would sell if I got tired of it. My daughter told me I should stop thinking about resale and buy bags that I truly love .


----------



## papertiger

FizzyWater said:


> I was going to ask a question about my Yeoh bag and then looked through my notes and realized the seller listed the leather - I've just since had doubts.  But!  It has a crinoline part!
> 
> So, the Hermes Yeoh bag is a fab bag - discreet, tucks under the shoulder, holds a ton.  But I really bought it for the mix and match dorkiness of it.
> 
> View attachment 4847039
> 
> 
> Apologies for the blurriness - it was fine on my phone.  Anyway, on the right, my first purchase, what the seller says is Togo for the large bag and crinoline for the small bag.  No word on the top, but it seems like it has to be box.  On the left, my "parts bag" (some people have parts cars, I have a parts bag).  The top piece again box.  The large bag is toile, and the small bag?  Dunno.  Pretty and silver.
> 
> I could wear the leather version all the time, aside from the annoying opening issue mentioned below.  I wear the toile version to festivals, where it avoids pickpockets and ignores beer spills equally well.  I haven't used the smaller pouches at all.
> 
> To the crinoline:  It is attractive to the look, but not at all to the touch.  I store it against the toile because I worry it will scratch any of the other pieces.
> 
> View attachment 4847044
> 
> 
> And the Togo.  Many other listings for Yeoh I've seen say the outer bag is Buffle, so I wasn't sure.  But this is the only bag that I reach out and fondle all day at work.  It is so better-than-velvety.  (The BV intrecciatos are close.)
> 
> View attachment 4847054
> 
> 
> The cool thing about the Yeoh is that each pouch will zip closed to itself or zip to the top strap thing.  Wait, I just realized I can not only use either small pouch as a clutch, I could use the larger pouches, too, and fondle the Togo(?) pouch all evening!
> 
> The annoying thing is that to get into it you need to almost but not entirely unzip the top strap thing from the pouch to reach in.  If you entirely unzip it you have to set the whole purse down and feed the zipper ends into each other to close it again.  At least it is very good at remaining upright even when hanging only by one zipper, so I can move somewhere else to do it and don't have to block whatever counter I've opened it at.
> 
> Other downsides:  The zippers have a weird plastic-y thing by the ends - it looks unattractive and isn't holding up well.  The top piece is supposed to be straight, but weight causes it to break somewhere in the middle, eventually causing permanent creases.  The H hardware at each end is attached by teensy screws, which want to work their way loose.  So far they've fallen into the bag for retrieval but this and the above issue are why I call one bag my parts bag.
> 
> tldr:  This bag ticks all my geeky and sensual boxes but has some practical issues.  Also, closeup of crinoline should you be interested, and query as to if main bag is Togo or Buffle or something else.



Very interesting.

I think not Togo, but could be deer skin as it looks a bit like one of the Hermes (deerskin) caps.


----------



## momasaurus

FizzyWater said:


> What a stunning purse!  There are so many layers to the color there...
> 
> Riffing off your post, I know there's nothing like an Hermes bag, but here's how I've been managing my fruitless search for more:
> --Trim I
> --Larger than 31 (I tried but it was just too small for me)
> --With a zipper closure
> 
> View attachment 4847087
> 
> 
> Middle is Trim I 38 in probably Gris Perle.  The other 2 are BV Small Venetas.  (Missing, small Veneta in black loaned to my mom.)  (@Cookiefiend you asked about the not-silver bag.  It changes in the light but is mostly bronze.  I can see pure silver on the trim.  If anyone has any suggestions for restoration, or even that frankly it should be abandoned, please jump in.)  (Or if anyone knows the lady on Tradesy who was selling a special edition imprinted silver Veneta and has since disappeared, I am madly in love with your purse, please come back...)
> 
> I find it interesting that the Trim 38 is almost the largest that H made them, while the same size of Venetas is almost the smallest.  Of course, the Trim is pretty stiff leather and the BVs squish and conform to the body more.  But!  If you're looking for that form factor there are many out there and they are so luxurious to the touch.
> 
> So my BF finds the not-silver BV to be the most beautiful purse ever seen.  My mom, the black BV.  I am madly enamored with the oxblood one.  And I adore the gray Trim.  (Grossly more heavy, but such a workhorse and we will not discuss how it shed shockingly pink currant juice like nothing.)  So in short I'm too lucky.


A post after my own heart. I love the trim and have been eyeing these BV hobos. Yours are all so lovely. Interesting that I prefer the trim 31 - my larger one (35) is almost too big for me. This style is just so easy to wear!


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Thanks for the details on the Yeoh bag - it was so informative. I was not familiar with this bag. The leather in the last picture looks amazing and soft.



The Trim 1 38 is not a big bag but the Trim II 35 is a big bag and the 38 HUGE.

The addition of the gusset makes a very big difference. It's the the same with the Gucci Bouvier and Jackie.

Trigger warning: 
Nerd info:
My SA was quoting her in-house Jackie launch training this week and saying the Bouvier came out in _1957, _ which would make the Trim I (1958) an inspired 'copy' of the Bouvier. However, all taken with a mountain of salt as I've always read 1958 elsewhere including Gucci's own literature, this would make it same year as the Trim. I know Jackie Bouvier/Kennedy/O carried both brands and both versions of each. Even though both brands use the same pictures to promote the provenance of the brand's heritage, in different pics of the same bag taken from other angles, _both_ companies (I'm sure unknowingly) have wrongly co-opted each other's bag (probably because the hardware is not visible in the pic). My assessment of Jackie, ever the diplomatic and discreet wife, she never corrected anybody and kept being a loyal customer to both brands.

At this point I would like to be let loose in both H and GG archives and do my own positivist research because I just don't trust the hype. Pretty sure that this year's relaunch Gucci Jackie was inspired by this year's relaunch of H's relaunch of the Trim though.  In the marketing wars, atm, Gucci is winning because H are not making enough of it.


----------



## More bags

muchstuff said:


> To the best of my knowledge there is no small Veneta. There’s a mini, a medium, large, and maxi. What you’re calling the small was probably a medium.


Oops, I was interested in the “Large.” You are absolutely right @muchstuff. Thanks for the clarification. Certainly the maxi would drown me!


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> The Trim 1 38 is not a big bag but the Trim II 35 is a big bag and the 38 HUGE.
> 
> The addition of the gusset makes a very big difference. It's the the same with the Gucci Bouvier and Jackie.
> 
> Trigger warning:
> Nerd info:
> My SA was quoting her in-house Jackie launch training this week and saying the Bouvier came out in _1957, _ which would make the Trim I (1958) an inspired 'copy' of the Bouvier. However, all taken with a mountain of salt as I've always read 1958 elsewhere including Gucci's own literature, this would make it same year as the Trim. I know Jackie Bouvier/Kennedy/O carried both brands and both versions of each. Even though both brands use the same pictures to promote the provenance of the brand's heritage, in different pics of the same bag taken from other angles, _both_ companies (I'm sure unknowingly) have wrongly co-opted each other's bag (probably because the hardware is not visible in the pic). My assessment of Jackie, ever the diplomatic and discreet wife, she never corrected anybody and kept being a loyal customer to both brands.
> 
> At this point I would like to be let loose in both H and GG archives and do my own positivist research because I just don't trust the hype. Pretty sure that this year's relaunch Gucci Jackie was inspired by this year's relaunch of H's relaunch of the Trim though.  In the marketing wars, atm, Gucci is winning because H are not making enough of it.



So interesting! I love nerding out and learning more! Thanks @papertiger!


----------



## muchstuff

More bags said:


> Oops, I was interested in the “Large.” You are absolutely right @muchstuff. Thanks for the clarification. Certainly the maxi would drown me!


As much as I love the strap drop
on the maxi I found the bag itself just too big for me personally.


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks! I talked to my DH and he said I could wait to get something that I truly like since it was going to be his gift to me.


My vote is for the pretty little bucket bag. In general, I love the silhouette of buckets but find them to be black holes. However, I adore my mini Fendi Mon Tresor. It fits all my necessities but is small enough that nothing gets lost. In fact it’s one of my most convenient bags because it doesn’t have a top flap. I think you would find the same and be very happy with it. 

I also think the Mulberry is much too close to the Prada you own. I don’t think it would add variety to your collection. Plus IMO, the Prada is prettier (though the Mulberry _is_ a great looking bag). 

And, I agree with DD buy what you truly adore and you won’t end up selling it. I wouldn’t say completely ignore resale because you do sell bags you tire of. But, I found that if I bite the bullet, wait to buy til my heart goes pitty pat and stop focusing on the price tag / deal so much my bags stay in my collection.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> My vote is for the pretty little bucket bag. In general, I love the silhouette of buckets but find them to be black holes. However, I adore my mini Fendi Mon Tresor. It fits all my necessities but is small enough that nothing gets lost. In fact it’s one of my most convenient bags because it doesn’t have a top flap. I think you would find the same and be very happy with it.


I also like the silhouette of smallish bucket bags, I like that they lie close to your body at the top and don't get in the way.
But - they *can* be black holes, making a light interior a must.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> The Trim 1 38 is not a big bag but the Trim II 35 is a big bag and the 38 HUGE.
> 
> The addition of the gusset makes a very big difference. It's the the same with the Gucci Bouvier and Jackie.
> 
> Trigger warning:
> Nerd info:
> My SA was quoting her in-house Jackie launch training this week and saying the Bouvier came out in _1957, _ which would make the Trim I (1958) an inspired 'copy' of the Bouvier. However, all taken with a mountain of salt as I've always read 1958 elsewhere including Gucci's own literature, this would make it same year as the Trim. I know Jackie Bouvier/Kennedy/O carried both brands and both versions of each. Even though both brands use the same pictures to promote the provenance of the brand's heritage, in different pics of the same bag taken from other angles, _both_ companies (I'm sure unknowingly) have wrongly co-opted each other's bag (probably because the hardware is not visible in the pic). My assessment of Jackie, ever the diplomatic and discreet wife, she never corrected anybody and kept being a loyal customer to both brands.
> 
> At this point I would like to be let loose in both H and GG archives and do my own positivist research because I just don't trust the hype. Pretty sure that this year's relaunch Gucci Jackie was inspired by this year's relaunch of H's relaunch of the Trim though.  In the marketing wars, atm, Gucci is winning because H are not making enough of it.


I find this info very interesting.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> My vote is for the pretty little bucket bag. In general, I love the silhouette of buckets but find them to be black holes. However, I adore my mini Fendi Mon Tresor. It fits all my necessities but is small enough that nothing gets lost. In fact it’s one of my most convenient bags because it doesn’t have a top flap. I think you would find the same and be very happy with it.
> 
> I also think the Mulberry is much too close to the Prada you own. I don’t think it would add variety to your collection. Plus IMO, the Prada is prettier (though the Mulberry _is_ a great looking bag).
> 
> And, I agree with DD buy what you truly adore and you won’t end up selling it. I wouldn’t say completely ignore resale because you do sell bags you tire of. But, I found that if I bite the bullet, wait to buy til my heart goes pitty pat and stop focusing on the price tag / deal so much my bags stay in my collection.


Thanks! The little bucket is also mulberry. I had not thought about it being a smaller bag would make thing’s easy to find . It also has a little hand carry strap. I took a closer picture when I was there that day. I have taken the lilly off the table since I adore my Prada.
I did order a mystery tote plus 8 but not as part of my gift. I have just joined back to a social distancing art thing and will need a big sturdy bag to carry supplies.


----------



## Kimbashop

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Ohmigosh - Crinoline is cloth! And should be less expensive than Vibrato… mebbe I should check to see if any of those people have Vibrato listed as Crinoline and get a heck of a bargain!
> 
> I will keep that in mind!
> It is an adorable little bag… I want another in the pink Vibrato with the green interior!
> 
> That is very pretty!
> Does it hold much?
> 
> Beautiful color - @momasaurus loves the Trim too!
> Could you do a bag spill - show us what it will hold and how?





More bags said:


> Gorgeous Gulliver Trim, it’s a beauty. The sheen of the leather is mesmerizing to me.





doni said:


> A Trim in gulliver and this color. Just gorgeous. The Trim is a beautiful bag. Whenever I see something like this I have to remind myself that hobos are not my friend.





papertiger said:


> Such b e a u tiful leather, the whole bag is smooch-i-ness





keodi said:


> This is a beautiful Pico! I had no idea the pressed strips were leather! I thought it was fabric! I learned something new.
> 
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed, I hope you find it!
> 
> I agree, neither did I!
> 
> Lovely bag!
> 
> beautiful!
> 
> I love your Trim II I own a trim I 38cm, The trim is one of my favourite styles from Hermes, I love Gulliver leather as well, your bag looks so soft and buttery! I own a Gulliver Kelly.





momasaurus said:


> That is a very pretty bag! I love the trim (have 4 and another listed, have also had 3 others). And Gulliver is such a nice smooth leather. You just reminded me that I have a "summery" one in toile and barenia that I should use before summer is over!





muchstuff said:


> Beautiful





FizzyWater said:


> What a stunning purse!  There are so many layers to the color there...
> 
> Riffing off your post, I know there's nothing like an Hermes bag, but here's how I've been managing my fruitless search for more:
> --Trim I
> --Larger than 31 (I tried but it was just too small for me)
> --With a zipper closure
> 
> View attachment 4847087
> 
> 
> Middle is Trim I 38 in probably Gris Perle.  The other 2 are BV Small Venetas.  (Missing, small Veneta in black loaned to my mom.)  (@Cookiefiend you asked about the not-silver bag.  It changes in the light but is mostly bronze.  I can see pure silver on the trim.  If anyone has any suggestions for restoration, or even that frankly it should be abandoned, please jump in.)  (Or if anyone knows the lady on Tradesy who was selling a special edition imprinted silver Veneta and has since disappeared, I am madly in love with your purse, please come back...)
> 
> I find it interesting that the Trim 38 is almost the largest that H made them, while the same size of Venetas is almost the smallest.  Of course, the Trim is pretty stiff leather and the BVs squish and conform to the body more.  But!  If you're looking for that form factor there are many out there and they are so luxurious to the touch.
> 
> So my BF finds the not-silver BV to be the most beautiful purse ever seen.  My mom, the black BV.  I am madly enamored with the oxblood one.  And I adore the gray Trim.  (Grossly more heavy, but such a workhorse and we will not discuss how it shed shockingly pink currant juice like nothing.)  So in short I'm too lucky.


Thank you for all of the Trim love! it is such an under-rated H bag and it is so nice to see so many fans here. 
@momasaurus, I would love hear more of your opinions about this bag and what you find works for you. Which is your fave, and why? 
@Cookiefiend, sorry for the belated bag spill, but I have provided three different ones. I'm amazed at what fits into the 31cm size: 

First bag spill: zip wallet (purple, actually a clutch), "COVID" silver pouch (carries all my COVID-related stuff), Makeup bag (fairly large) reading glasses in a case, sunnies, keys, snack. Bag zips up fine.





Second bag spill: iPad in case, wallet clutch, sunnies, reading glasses/case, keys. the iPad takes a big of maneuvering but does fit. I also have a mini iPad and that fits without any problem. Bag zips up fine.




Third bag spill: Water bottle, COVID pouch, wallet/clutch, keys, sunnies, reading glasses in case, snack. Bag does not zip up with water bottle.


----------



## More bags

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you for all of the Trim love! it is such an under-rated H bag and it is so nice to see so many fans here.
> @momasaurus, I would love hear more of your opinions about this bag and what you find works for you. Which is your fave, and why?
> @Cookiefiend, sorry for the belated bag spill, but I have provided three different ones. I'm amazed at what fits into the 31cm size:
> 
> First bag spill: zip wallet (purple, actually a clutch), "COVID" silver pouch (carries all my COVID-related stuff), Makeup bag (fairly large) reading glasses in a case, sunnies, keys, snack. Bag zips up fine.
> View attachment 4847854
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second bag spill: iPad in case, wallet clutch, sunnies, reading glasses/case, keys. the iPad takes a big of maneuvering but does fit. I also have a mini iPad and that fits without any problem. Bag zips up fine.
> View attachment 4847857
> 
> 
> 
> Third bag spill: Water bottle, COVID pouch, wallet/clutch, keys, sunnies, reading glasses in case, snack. Bag does not zip up with water bottle.
> View attachment 4847860


I am impressed you put a large water bottle in there.


----------



## dcooney4

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you for all of the Trim love! it is such an under-rated H bag and it is so nice to see so many fans here.
> @momasaurus, I would love hear more of your opinions about this bag and what you find works for you. Which is your fave, and why?
> @Cookiefiend, sorry for the belated bag spill, but I have provided three different ones. I'm amazed at what fits into the 31cm size:
> 
> First bag spill: zip wallet (purple, actually a clutch), "COVID" silver pouch (carries all my COVID-related stuff), Makeup bag (fairly large) reading glasses in a case, sunnies, keys, snack. Bag zips up fine.
> View attachment 4847854
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second bag spill: iPad in case, wallet clutch, sunnies, reading glasses/case, keys. the iPad takes a big of maneuvering but does fit. I also have a mini iPad and that fits without any problem. Bag zips up fine.
> View attachment 4847857
> 
> 
> 
> Third bag spill: Water bottle, COVID pouch, wallet/clutch, keys, sunnies, reading glasses in case, snack. Bag does not zip up with water bottle.
> View attachment 4847860


Beautiful spills! Love learning about them.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you for all of the Trim love! it is such an under-rated H bag and it is so nice to see so many fans here.
> @momasaurus, I would love hear more of your opinions about this bag and what you find works for you. Which is your fave, and why?
> @Cookiefiend, sorry for the belated bag spill, but I have provided three different ones. I'm amazed at what fits into the 31cm size:
> 
> First bag spill: zip wallet (purple, actually a clutch), "COVID" silver pouch (carries all my COVID-related stuff), Makeup bag (fairly large) reading glasses in a case, sunnies, keys, snack. Bag zips up fine.
> View attachment 4847854
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second bag spill: iPad in case, wallet clutch, sunnies, reading glasses/case, keys. the iPad takes a big of maneuvering but does fit. I also have a mini iPad and that fits without any problem. Bag zips up fine.
> View attachment 4847857
> 
> 
> 
> Third bag spill: Water bottle, COVID pouch, wallet/clutch, keys, sunnies, reading glasses in case, snack. Bag does not zip up with water bottle.
> View attachment 4847860


WOW!! I'm astonished at how much will fit! That's amazing - thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Well now - I wouldn't say that I actually 'belong' to a clan, but I do indeed have Scottish ancestors!
> On my grandfather's side, Thomas Mitchell came to America in 1690. It is much easier to follow the male line because their surnames didn't change.
> On my grandmother's side, we're not sure when they came to America, but my grandmother was not allowed to join the DAR because apparently someone (pretty sure it was Templeton) fought for the British in the Revolutionary War.


How incredible that you can trace a branch of your family all the way back to *1690*!!! 

I can't go any further back than the turn of the previous century. And even that history is pretty spotty. Nothing at all from before those ancestors left Europe, except for a few names of villages. I've tried researching those villages, but there has been so much back-and-forth in that part of the world that the borders… and probably the place-names… have changed multiple times.

I did, however, find a long-lost distant cousin in England (his great-grandfather was my grandfather's brother), which was enormous fun.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> The Mulberry wallet arrived - so cute in the red tartan!
> View attachment 4842019


What a little cutie! This will make you happy every time you open your handbag.

Now I'm rethinking my decision not to purchase…


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> My Portland Leather Goods Mystery Mini Crossbody plus eight other surprise items arrived. I am so glad I received a color bag I don’t already have. I love the two journals . The black one is lined and the wrapped one is plain paper so I can sketch in it. The passport holder , mini wallet ,and coin / ear bud triangle thing are great. The only thing I might not use is the mug holder. My hubby came in and started smelling everything. It was rather funny. He was eyeing a few of the items.lol
> 
> View attachment 4843111


I can practically smell the leather from here. What a terrific surprise box.


----------



## dcooney4

muchstuff said:


> As much as I love the strap drop
> on the maxi I found the bag itself just too big for me personally.


Oh no!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> How incredible that you can trace a branch of your family all the way back to *1690*!!!
> 
> I can't go any further back than the turn of the previous century. And even that history is pretty spotty. Nothing at all from before those ancestors left Europe, except for a few names of villages. I've tried researching those villages, but there has been so much back-and-forth in that part of the world that the borders… and probably the place-names… have changed multiple times.
> 
> I did, however, find a long-lost distant cousin in England (his great-grandfather was my grandfather's brother), which was enormous fun.


It is very cool! 
Someone on my grandfather's side of the family has done a whole lot of research into the Mitchell family line. It's not an easy thing to do! As you said, villages change, names change, things get lost and forgotten. 
On my grandmother's side though, I only have oral history, a few photos and some beautiful lace work. I tried searching on Ancestry.com, but omg… I just got more and more confused - so many rabbit holes to go down! 


ElainePG said:


> What a little cutie! This will make you happy every time you open your handbag.
> 
> Now I'm rethinking my decision not to purchase…


heeheheee!


----------



## ElainePG

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4844945
> 
> Here's the picture I posted in the September purchases thread.  I meant to go outside and take some pictures in natural lighting -- maybe I will do it another day.  This turtledove color is interesting because it truly looks different in different lighting -- maybe because of the undertones.  Sometimes, I see more of a grey undertone.  And sometimes it looks much lighter, especially outdoors.  I will try to take some pictures outdoors at some point to try to capture the difference in the way the color presents itself.  It's hard to describe the color!


Ooh… this is a lovely color!


----------



## ElainePG

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you for all of the Trim love! it is such an under-rated H bag and it is so nice to see so many fans here.
> @momasaurus, I would love hear more of your opinions about this bag and what you find works for you. Which is your fave, and why?
> @Cookiefiend, sorry for the belated bag spill, but I have provided three different ones. I'm amazed at what fits into the 31cm size:
> 
> First bag spill: zip wallet (purple, actually a clutch), "COVID" silver pouch (carries all my COVID-related stuff), Makeup bag (fairly large) reading glasses in a case, sunnies, keys, snack. Bag zips up fine.
> View attachment 4847854
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second bag spill: iPad in case, wallet clutch, sunnies, reading glasses/case, keys. the iPad takes a big of maneuvering but does fit. I also have a mini iPad and that fits without any problem. Bag zips up fine.
> View attachment 4847857
> 
> 
> 
> Third bag spill: Water bottle, COVID pouch, wallet/clutch, keys, sunnies, reading glasses in case, snack. Bag does not zip up with water bottle.
> View attachment 4847860


Thank you for the bag spills… what lovely pouches. And a brilliant idea to have a dedicated C-19 pouch. If I may ask: what do you keep in it?


----------



## Kimbashop

ElainePG said:


> Thank you for the bag spills… what lovely pouches. And a brilliant idea to have a dedicated C-19 pouch. If I may ask: what do you keep in it?


Pouches have helped me organize my life; it makes switching bags super easy.

sure -- My COVID pouch has a mask, small sanitizer, hair elastic, and a fold-up reusable metal straw. I sometimes stash rubber gloves in the pouch if I'm going somewhere that I think might require them.


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> I am going to talk about this bag because I just found it literally shopping from my own closet here. Actually, DH in his C-19-lockdown 'I'm so bored' frenzy did some 'clearing-up' and couldn't make it fit back again.
> 
> It's a Gucci Jockey Boston and I bought it because I have a Gucci 18K gold bracelet and Gucci trench coat that goes with it. I think  also bought quite a lot of black and gold scarves because of these other items too. I used to carry it a lot, take it to work and trips out. It looks big to my eyes now.
> 
> So, apart from black and gold coordinating military stuff (which I'll do for A/W) what you wear with it? Tell me anything and everything, top to toe.
> 
> I was thinking about buying a black wool 'boyfriend' blazer from Cos and wearing with DVF mini dresses (both animal print - 1 pink and 1 rust) or black (40s  tap-style) shorts or even pink python shorts (oh yes I would  ) What else?
> 
> View attachment 4844195


I would reverse the black jacket and animal print underneath, to wit: leopard calf hair jacket (I have an old dolce one vintage from my own closet circa 1996) and go either jeans or leggings and balc or white top underneath. All black underneath would be more slick, white and black would pop more.

or a shift dress in a saturated color like dark British racing green, bordeaux or royal blue with opaque stockings and a lug soled boot.

for some reason, I think this bag calls for doc martens, made in UK, matte leather.

I have leather pants, patent in front suede backed, white mens shirt, this bag

personally I love camo (particularly blue, black grey or cool green, black, grey) even more than leopard. So, blue camo leggings, black sweater. Doc martens, this bag.

for transitional weather, one of those old Norman norell shifts (big button on the collar) and concealed buttons running down the middle. This bag, little flats like valentino rock studs or ballet flats, bare leg.

for a more 90s vibe. Brunello joggers (or athletica, or whatever suits ones inclination and price point), hoodie in a contrasting fabrication (I am fond of issey miyake) or a Jil sander or yamamoto baseball long sleeve tee, the flat Vans or converse or lanvin sneakers or other, and this bag. , .

akris sequined midnight blue button down top with structured cuffs (current season), leggings, this bag

akris navy dress, bare leg, valentino nude mule, this bag, plus big gold earrings or bracelet 

the trench coat that got away (didn’t have the funds and thought the price was obscene at the time) Chanel beige trench with boucle ? contrasts trim, leggings, this bag. . .


----------



## 880

momasaurus said:


> Thanks for all these pix! You made my morning. I have loved this bag since you first shared pix but you should not have showed me the inside. OMG!!!! First of all, I thought the tiny pico was dumb until I got one (um....two). I also didn't like vibrato until I actually felt it (also the first colors I saw were icky yellow/brown). Now I'm like - I WANT THIS BAG. If you ever lose your mind and decide to rehome it, I got the home for it!


Are we lining up, bc I want it too


----------



## Kimbashop

dcooney4 said:


> Beautiful spills! Love learning about them.


me too!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks! The little bucket is also mulberry. I had not thought about it being a smaller bag would make thing’s easy to find . It also has a little hand carry strap. I took a closer picture when I was there that day. I have taken the lilly off the table since I adore my Prada.
> I did order a mystery tote plus 8 but not as part of my gift. I have just joined back to a social distancing art thing and will need a big sturdy bag to carry supplies.
> 
> View attachment 4847853


This bucket looks refreshingly different from lots of bucket bags we get to see atm. I really like the unusual hardware. The extra handle is a very nice and useful detail, too and the leather looks lush. Still for me personally a bucket bag won´t do the trick. Over the years I had one or the other (from Moroccan souvenir to various household brands) and didn´t make friends with any of them. I tend to do unintentional bag spills with them...


----------



## ElainePG

Kimbashop said:


> Pouches have helped me organize my life; it makes switching bags super easy.
> 
> sure -- *My COVID pouch has a mask, small sanitizer, hair elastic, and a fold-up reusable metal straw*. I sometimes stash rubber gloves in the pouch if I'm going somewhere that I think might require them.


What a great idea! I'm going to create a COVID pouch instead of having those things rattle around loose in my handbag.


----------



## keodi

More bags said:


> I am impressed you put a large water bottle in there.


Me too!


----------



## Kimbashop

keodi said:


> Me too!


I make sure the lid is screwed tight!


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> I would reverse the black jacket and animal print underneath, to wit: leopard calf hair jacket (I have an old dolce one vintage from my own closet circa 1996) and go either jeans or leggings and balc or white top underneath. All black underneath would be more slick, white and black would pop more.
> 
> or a shift dress in a saturated color like dark British racing green, bordeaux or royal blue with opaque stockings and a lug soled boot.
> 
> for some reason, I think this bag calls for doc martens, made in UK, matte leather.
> 
> I have leather pants, patent in front suede backed, white mens shirt, this bag
> 
> personally I love camo (particularly blue, black grey or cool green, black, grey) even more than leopard. So, blue camo leggings, black sweater. Doc martens, this bag.
> 
> for transitional weather, one of those old Norman norell shifts (big button on the collar) and concealed buttons running down the middle. This bag, little flats like valentino rock studs or ballet flats, bare leg.
> 
> for a more 90s vibe. Brunello joggers (or athletica, or whatever suits ones inclination and price point), hoodie in a contrasting fabrication (I am fond of issey miyake) or a Jil sander or yamamoto baseball long sleeve tee, the flat Vans or converse or lanvin sneakers or other, and this bag. , .
> 
> akris sequined midnight blue button down top with structured cuffs (current season), leggings, this bag
> 
> akris navy dress, bare leg, valentino nude mule, this bag, plus big gold earrings or bracelet
> 
> the trench coat that got away (didn’t have the funds and thought the price was obscene at the time) Chanel beige trench with boucle ? contrasts trim, leggings, this bag. . .




"I would reverse the black jacket and animal print underneath, to wit: leopard calf hair jacket (I have an old dolce one vintage from my own closet circa 1996) and go either jeans or leggings and balc or white top underneath. All black underneath would be more slick, white and black would pop more."

*I have a Roberto Cavalli hair-calf jacket (short, close-fitting wrap with a very large shawl collar and trumpet sleeves, paisley silk lining). I have plenty of slim black beatnik-type style clothes. White Ts too. Black polo or turtle neck would be nice maybe. Also have a leopard and pink roses silk scarf I can wrap my hair. Tick.*

"or a shift dress in a saturated color like dark British racing green, bordeaux or royal blue with opaque stockings and a lug soled boot."

*Plenty of those too. I have both rust and a greyed-green, long sleeve dresses I haven't made the most of yet from a designer I found in Spitalfields market. Knee high black Doc Martens Britains. Tick *

for some reason, I think this bag calls for doc martens, made in UK, matte leather.

*I have 4 pairs atm. 2 pairs of Shriver ankle boots, long Britains (and silver glitter Jadons but they wouldn't work)*

"I have leather pants, patent in front suede backed, white mens shirt, this bag"

*I have leather fronted and material backed, I also have a black suede mini skirt - *

personally I love camo (particularly blue, black grey or cool green, black, grey) even more than leopard. So, blue camo leggings, black sweater. Doc martens, this bag.

*I used to have a Victorian style camo skirt (not sure if I still have it) but I'm sure I'll have something. Perhaps an urban T-shirt dress?  *

"for transitional weather, one of those old Norman norell shifts (big button on the collar) and concealed buttons running down the middle. This bag, little flats like valentino rock studs or ballet flats, bare leg."

*Not so me but If I ever found a shirtdress that looked good I'd love one. *

"for a more 90s vibe. Brunello joggers (or athletica, or whatever suits ones inclination and price point), hoodie in a contrasting fabrication (I am fond of issey miyake) or a Jil sander or yamamoto baseball long sleeve tee, the flat Vans or converse or lanvin sneakers or other, and this bag. , ."

*Somewhere I have Y3 stuff, certainly Yohji jacket, and I beetle-black iridescent Nikes. Sold my Jill Sander cashmere blazer (I know  ) but I think I may have her olive platform boots somewhere. *

"Akris sequined midnight blue button down top with structured cuffs (current season), leggings, this bag"

*I'll check the Akris out. I have a high street dégradé, all-sequin, shades of grey. stretch LS mini-dress bought a couple of years ago. I have beads and sequins in all colours, all manner of tops and bottoms and dresses left over from playing classical guitar at weddings and functions, I'm sure some in tops, they're in bags somewhere.*

akris navy dress, bare leg, valentino nude mule, this bag, plus big gold earrings or bracelet"

*"I have minimalist dresses in navy or black. My high instep means I kick-off flat mules as I walk so either Westwood nude toe-shoe mules or pig skin Gucci loafers. Certainly have lots of big gold earrings and/or bracelets."*

"the trench coat that got away (didn’t have the funds and thought the price was obscene at the time) Chanel beige trench with boucle ? contrasts trim, leggings, this bag. . ."

*I have a Chanel Couture beige tweed jacket with lion head buttons OR I have plenty of other brand trenches but alas no Chanel trench. Sounds like my beige Gucci with the orange lining may be nice, I'll try with an orange H scarf.*

Lots of  wonderful ideas and looks like I can shop from my own closet

Thank you


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> "I would reverse the black jacket and animal print underneath, to wit: leopard calf hair jacket (I have an old dolce one vintage from my own closet circa 1996) and go either jeans or leggings and balc or white top underneath. All black underneath would be more slick, white and black would pop more."
> 
> *I have a Roberto Cavalli hair-calf jacket (short, close-fitting wrap with a very large shawl collar and trumpet sleeves, paisley silk lining. I have plenty of slim black beatnik-type style clothes. White Ts too. Black polo or turtle neck would be nice maybe. Also have a leopard and pink roses silk scarf I can wrap my hair. Tick.*
> 
> "or a shift dress in a saturated color like dark British racing green, bordeaux or royal blue with opaque stockings and a lug soled boot."
> 
> *Plenty of those too. I have both rust and a greyed-green, long sleeve dresses I haven't made the most of yet from a designer I found in Spitalfields market. Knee high black Doc Martens Britains. Tick *
> 
> for some reason, I think this bag calls for doc martens, made in UK, matte leather.
> 
> *I have 4 pairs atm. 2 pairs of Shriver ankle boots, long Britains (and silver glitter Jadons but they wouldn't work)*
> 
> "I have leather pants, patent in front suede backed, white mens shirt, this bag"
> 
> *I have leather fronted and material backed, I also have a black suede mini skirt - *
> 
> personally I love camo (particularly blue, black grey or cool green, black, grey) even more than leopard. So, blue camo leggings, black sweater. Doc martens, this bag.
> 
> *I used to have a Victorian style camo skirt (not sure if I still have it) but I'm sure I'll have something. Perhaps an urban T-shirt dress?  *
> 
> "for transitional weather, one of those old Norman norell shifts (big button on the collar) and concealed buttons running down the middle. This bag, little flats like valentino rock studs or ballet flats, bare leg."
> 
> *Not so me but If I ever found a shirtdress that looked good I'd love one. *
> 
> "for a more 90s vibe. Brunello joggers (or athletica, or whatever suits ones inclination and price point), hoodie in a contrasting fabrication (I am fond of issey miyake) or a Jil sander or yamamoto baseball long sleeve tee, the flat Vans or converse or lanvin sneakers or other, and this bag. , ."
> 
> *Somewhere I have Y3 stuff, certainly Yohji jacket, and I beetle-black iridescent Nikes. Sold my Jill Sander cashmere blazer (I know  ) but I think I may have her olive platform boots somewhere. *
> 
> "Akris sequined midnight blue button down top with structured cuffs (current season), leggings, this bag"
> 
> I'll check the Akris out. I have a high street dégradé, all-sequin, shades of grey. stretch LS mini-dress bought a couple of years ago. I have beads and sequins in all colours, all manner of tops and bottoms and dresses left over from playing classical guitar at weddings and functions, I'm sure some in tops, they're in bags somewhere.
> 
> akris navy dress, bare leg, valentino nude mule, this bag, plus big gold earrings or bracelet"
> 
> *"I have minimalist dresses in navy or black. My high instep means I kick-off flat mules as I walk so either Westwood nude toe-shoe mules or pig skin Gucci loafers. Certainly have lots of big gold earrings and/or bracelets."*
> 
> "the trench coat that got away (didn’t have the funds and thought the price was obscene at the time) Chanel beige trench with boucle ? contrasts trim, leggings, this bag. . ."
> 
> *I have a Chanel Couture beige tweed jacket with lion head buttons OR I have plenty of other brand trenches but alas no Chanel trench. Sounds like my beige Gucci with the orange lining may be nice, I'll try with an orange H scarf.*
> 
> Lots of  wonderful ideas and looks like I can shop from my own closet
> 
> Thank you


Paper tiger, now we reall need photos and action shots! just saying  !!!!!so excited to see your stuff! Am drooling at the thought of high doc martens


----------



## essiedub

880 said:


> I would reverse the black jacket and animal print underneath, to wit: leopard calf hair jacket (I have an old dolce one vintage from my own closet circa 1996) and go either jeans or leggings and balc or white top underneath. All black underneath would be more slick, white and black would pop more.
> 
> or a shift dress in a saturated color like dark British racing green, bordeaux or royal blue with opaque stockings and a lug soled boot.
> 
> for some reason, I think this bag calls for doc martens, made in UK, matte leather.
> 
> I have leather pants, patent in front suede backed, white mens shirt, this bag
> 
> personally I love camo (particularly blue, black grey or cool green, black, grey) even more than leopard. So, blue camo leggings, black sweater. Doc martens, this bag.
> 
> for transitional weather, one of those old Norman norell shifts (big button on the collar) and concealed buttons running down the middle. This bag, little flats like valentino rock studs or ballet flats, bare leg.
> 
> for a more 90s vibe. Brunello joggers (or athletica, or whatever suits ones inclination and price point), hoodie in a contrasting fabrication (I am fond of issey miyake) or a Jil sander or yamamoto baseball long sleeve tee, the flat Vans or converse or lanvin sneakers or other, and this bag. , .
> 
> akris sequined midnight blue button down top with structured cuffs (current season), leggings, this bag
> 
> akris navy dress, bare leg, valentino nude mule, this bag, plus big gold earrings or bracelet
> 
> the trench coat that got away (didn’t have the funds and thought the price was obscene at the time) Chanel beige trench with boucle ? contrasts trim, leggings, this bag. . .


There you go again! I think I need you to create some outfits for my bags too! These images are great!


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> The Trim 1 38 is not a big bag but the Trim II 35 is a big bag and the 38 HUGE.
> 
> The addition of the gusset makes a very big difference. It's the the same with the Gucci Bouvier and Jackie.
> 
> Trigger warning:
> Nerd info:
> My SA was quoting her in-house Jackie launch training this week and saying the Bouvier came out in _1957, _ which would make the Trim I (1958) an inspired 'copy' of the Bouvier. However, all taken with a mountain of salt as I've always read 1958 elsewhere including Gucci's own literature, this would make it same year as the Trim. I know Jackie Bouvier/Kennedy/O carried both brands and both versions of each. Even though both brands use the same pictures to promote the provenance of the brand's heritage, in different pics of the same bag taken from other angles, _both_ companies (I'm sure unknowingly) have wrongly co-opted each other's bag (probably because the hardware is not visible in the pic). My assessment of Jackie, ever the diplomatic and discreet wife, she never corrected anybody and kept being a loyal customer to both brands.
> 
> At this point I would like to be let loose in both H and GG archives and do my own positivist research because I just don't trust the hype. Pretty sure that this year's relaunch Gucci Jackie was inspired by this year's relaunch of H's relaunch of the Trim though.  In the marketing wars, atm, Gucci is winning because H are not making enough of it.


So interesting! 
Well, the new H trim is quite different with the long strap (why?) and some with the fringe (really WHY??????)
How does the Gucci update differ from the original?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> What a great idea! I'm going to create a COVID pouch instead of having those things rattle around loose in my handbag.



Great idea! I should do the same!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> "I would reverse the black jacket and animal print underneath, to wit: leopard calf hair jacket (I have an old dolce one vintage from my own closet circa 1996) and go either jeans or leggings and balc or white top underneath. All black underneath would be more slick, white and black would pop more."
> 
> *I have a Roberto Cavalli hair-calf jacket (short, close-fitting wrap with a very large shawl collar and trumpet sleeves, paisley silk lining). I have plenty of slim black beatnik-type style clothes. White Ts too. Black polo or turtle neck would be nice maybe. Also have a leopard and pink roses silk scarf I can wrap my hair. Tick.*
> 
> "or a shift dress in a saturated color like dark British racing green, bordeaux or royal blue with opaque stockings and a lug soled boot."
> 
> *Plenty of those too. I have both rust and a greyed-green, long sleeve dresses I haven't made the most of yet from a designer I found in Spitalfields market. Knee high black Doc Martens Britains. Tick *
> 
> for some reason, I think this bag calls for doc martens, made in UK, matte leather.
> 
> *I have 4 pairs atm. 2 pairs of Shriver ankle boots, long Britains (and silver glitter Jadons but they wouldn't work)*
> 
> "I have leather pants, patent in front suede backed, white mens shirt, this bag"
> 
> *I have leather fronted and material backed, I also have a black suede mini skirt - *
> 
> personally I love camo (particularly blue, black grey or cool green, black, grey) even more than leopard. So, blue camo leggings, black sweater. Doc martens, this bag.
> 
> *I used to have a Victorian style camo skirt (not sure if I still have it) but I'm sure I'll have something. Perhaps an urban T-shirt dress?  *
> 
> "for transitional weather, one of those old Norman norell shifts (big button on the collar) and concealed buttons running down the middle. This bag, little flats like valentino rock studs or ballet flats, bare leg."
> 
> *Not so me but If I ever found a shirtdress that looked good I'd love one. *
> 
> "for a more 90s vibe. Brunello joggers (or athletica, or whatever suits ones inclination and price point), hoodie in a contrasting fabrication (I am fond of issey miyake) or a Jil sander or yamamoto baseball long sleeve tee, the flat Vans or converse or lanvin sneakers or other, and this bag. , ."
> 
> *Somewhere I have Y3 stuff, certainly Yohji jacket, and I beetle-black iridescent Nikes. Sold my Jill Sander cashmere blazer (I know  ) but I think I may have her olive platform boots somewhere. *
> 
> "Akris sequined midnight blue button down top with structured cuffs (current season), leggings, this bag"
> 
> *I'll check the Akris out. I have a high street dégradé, all-sequin, shades of grey. stretch LS mini-dress bought a couple of years ago. I have beads and sequins in all colours, all manner of tops and bottoms and dresses left over from playing classical guitar at weddings and functions, I'm sure some in tops, they're in bags somewhere.*
> 
> akris navy dress, bare leg, valentino nude mule, this bag, plus big gold earrings or bracelet"
> 
> *"I have minimalist dresses in navy or black. My high instep means I kick-off flat mules as I walk so either Westwood nude toe-shoe mules or pig skin Gucci loafers. Certainly have lots of big gold earrings and/or bracelets."*
> 
> "the trench coat that got away (didn’t have the funds and thought the price was obscene at the time) Chanel beige trench with boucle ? contrasts trim, leggings, this bag. . ."
> 
> *I have a Chanel Couture beige tweed jacket with lion head buttons OR I have plenty of other brand trenches but alas no Chanel trench. Sounds like my beige Gucci with the orange lining may be nice, I'll try with an orange H scarf.*
> 
> Lots of  wonderful ideas and looks like I can shop from my own closet
> 
> Thank you



Impressive stylings! The glossy pictures pop up in my head- even though I have to try and google most of the designer pieces you mention for details. All my uneducated mind comes up with are general lines. Great fun, though! 
From my non-designer background I´d just wear black skinny jeans (from the supermarket, but they do fit!), black top, simple black round-toed ankle boots with a solid heels (Dr.Scholl, bought preloved off ebay) and my long Oasis lightweight faux fur tiger print coat (car boot) with it.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Regret, regret, regret.....   never buy a bag just because the auction is about to end and the price amazingly low...   I just opened my package and wondered: "what do I need this one for?"
Well, I could give it to my eldest daughter as an office bag and she would most likely like it and adore the fact it´s Dior... BUT there are two more kids and at least one of them would certainly be offended... 
I have the option to send it back, too. 

Here´s the ebay pic: 




It´s huge! It´s as good as new. It came with a nice big Dior paper bag...  which makes my heart sing unlike the actual bag I bought.


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> So interesting!
> Well, the new H trim is quite different with the long strap (why?) and some with the fringe (really WHY??????)
> How does the Gucci update differ from the original?



Gucci introduced an extra extendable strap to the Jackie in 1973, bringing out the feature again in 2011 and this year. 

Therefore, the wearer can wear it either way, as an underarm shoulder bag, longer shoulder style or cross-body. The very small sizes are quite useful like this as it does make for better versatility. I'm very taken with the Gucci Small python version Jackie. 

As far as I know the Bouver (like the Trim I, no gusset ) never had the additional strap.

Tom Ford for Gucci brought out a fringe version of the Bouver in the 1990s and I think Frida repeated the fringe style one year. I've no idea why either


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Impressive stylings! The glossy pictures pop up in my head- even though I have to try and google most of the designer pieces you mention for details. All my uneducated mind comes up with are general lines. Great fun, though!
> From my non-designer background I´d just wear black skinny jeans (from the supermarket, but they do fit!), black top, simple black round-toed ankle boots with a solid heels (Dr.Scholl, bought preloved off ebay) and my long Oasis lightweight faux fur tiger print coat (car boot) with it.



I have some brown suede Dr. Scholl boots (boot-clogs). Actually these are not easy to style unless I'm going for that elfin look.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Regret, regret, regret.....   never buy a bag just because the auction is about to end and the price amazingly low...   I just opened my package and wondered: "what do I need this one for?"
> Well, I could give it to my eldest daughter as an office bag and she would most likely like it and adore the fact it´s Dior... BUT there are two more kids and at least one of them would certainly be offended...
> I have the option to send it back, too.
> 
> Here´s the ebay pic:
> 
> View attachment 4848795
> 
> 
> It´s huge! It´s as good as new. It came with a nice big Dior paper bag...  which makes my heart sing unlike the actual bag I bought.



It's quite interesting. What was its name?

If you already know that you don't love it, you know the answer already


----------



## FizzyWater

essiedub said:


> Wow it’s so cool that you can trace back so far.  Do you ever watch PBS “finding your roots” The show focuses on celebrities and uses genealogical records and DNA technology to trace roots and find common ancestors and distant cousins.  For DAR, do you gals have gatherings?



Last OT and then back to bags  - I haven't seen the PBS show, though I've heard great things about it.  I used to have an Ancestry.com membership, where I found some cool links (they have scans of Ellis Island entry records, where I found my great-grandmother and her oldest son*) and linked up with a relative who shared some great pictures from my dad's side.  In the end I wasn't using it enough to maintain the membership.  

The DAR does have meetings - in the US there will be a chapter in each city, maybe more than one.  My mom's very active in hers and it can be quite the social circle.  Here in Germany there's only one chapter, and the meetings are usually down south (near Landstuhl/Rammstein where the Army bases and thus most members are) so I don't attend very many.  They're nice people, though!

*Shoutout to Josepha - her husband went to the US first, and she made it from current Lithuania to Hamburg, then to NYC, then to Minnesota (logging community) and finally to Washington State (more logging) to reunite with a toddler in tow.  I can not imagine.



More bags said:


> Thanks for the details on the Yeoh bag - it was so informative. I was not familiar with this bag. The leather in the last picture looks amazing and soft.



Thanks, it's a fun purse!  It was actually designed by Michelle Yeoh, who is a huge H fan.  It's a shame it didn't take off, but I can also see why.



More bags said:


> This is three servings of eye candy.
> *“I find it interesting that the Trim 38 is almost the largest that H made them, while the same size of Venetas is almost the smallest.” *This is an interesting point to think about. I love the Trim and BV’s Venetas. I don’t own either bag. From pictures on celebrities I imagined that the BV Small Veneta was on the small side for a day bag and that I would one day go for a medium. When I tried on the medium it looked large on me.  I guess I am goldilocks when it comes to Venetas. I love both colours of Venetas in your picture. I am especially loving your oxblood one, perfect dark, rich, silky leather for fall. I have been searching pics of gorgeous burgundy bags with fall outfits in mind (even though I own a burgundy Chanel Coco Handle, I would love a burgundy lambskin bag or oxblood Veneta ). Your bag looks divine.



Thank you, and good luck with the bag search!  BV does such gorgeous reds - I'm trying to convince myself I don't need a more ruby version as well, but the oxblood is more than enough.  



Kimbashop said:


> Your colllection is gorgeous!  I’m really interested in your Trim I 38. Looks like a wonderful size. And I love your BVs. Both of them are beautiful. BV makes mesmerizing Metallics. I have two Nodinis which I love and am aiming to buy a large Veneta one of these days. Thanks for sharing.



Thanks!  The Nodinis are so nice and tailored - I'd love to see pictures!



muchstuff said:


> To the best of my knowledge there is no small Veneta. There’s a mini, a medium, large, and maxi. What you’re calling the small was probably a medium.



Oh, interesting!  That's very counter-intuitive.  I usually go by the measurements, anything 37-39 cm wide.  On the bright side I can look more closely at all those lovely medium bags I thought were larger.  Thank you!



papertiger said:


> Very interesting.
> 
> I think not Togo, but could be deer skin as it looks a bit like one of the Hermes (deerskin) caps.



Oh, good thought.  Thank you.  I don't think I've ever seen an Hermes bag in deer skin before!



momasaurus said:


> A post after my own heart. I love the trim and have been eyeing these BV hobos. Yours are all so lovely. Interesting that I prefer the trim 31 - my larger one (35) is almost too big for me. This style is just so easy to wear!



I know - Trim fans unite!   I think the gusset, as papertiger mentions below, may be the difference.  The 31 I had briefly didn't have a gusset and there was just not much room there.



papertiger said:


> The Trim 1 38 is not a big bag but the Trim II 35 is a big bag and the 38 HUGE.
> 
> The addition of the gusset makes a very big difference. It's the the same with the Gucci Bouvier and Jackie.
> 
> ...
> 
> At this point I would like to be let loose in both H and GG archives and do my own positivist research because I just don't trust the hype. Pretty sure that this year's relaunch Gucci Jackie was inspired by this year's relaunch of H's relaunch of the Trim though.  In the marketing wars, atm, Gucci is winning because H are not making enough of it.



I can see the gusset making a big difference.  Thank you for all the information on the Gucci bags - I know almost nothing about them and should learn more!

I haven't see the new Trims anywhere, in stores, promo material, forum people showing new purchases... I was really excited from that one promo shot a year ago but nothing since.


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> Well, I could give it to my eldest daughter as an office bag and she would most likely like it and adore the fact it´s Dior... BUT there are two more kids and at least one of them would certainly be offended...


I like the bag and big bags are coming back. Perhaps since it was a great price, warehouse it until a suitable birthday for eldest DD? There’s also plenty of time to find other nice things for your other kids. With covid, more and more stuff is up for sale. It’s a buyers market for those who are so inclined


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> I have some brown suede Dr. Scholl boots (boot-clogs). Actually these are not easy to style unless I'm going for that elfin look.



Oh, I know the kind of boots you mean. They must be very difficult to style. Actually I wouldn´t know how as I certainly don´t pass an an elfin. Luckily Dr. School produces lots of "mainstream" looking boots and shoes. I own at least 3 pairs which I really love, because they are comfortable in spite of platforms and high heels. They have the brand specific cork footbed layer that makes them very foot-friendly.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> It's quite interesting. What was its name?
> 
> If you already know that you don't love it, you know the answer already



Sorry, I haven´t found out the name, yet. It´s from 2007 and going by the details should be a member of the "my Dior" family. 
DH provided a solution when I showed him the bag. (He loves it!) 
He suggested I give it to my eldest daughter for Christmas instead of her usual bank transfer and mini present to unwrap. (It fits the budget perfectly as I got a great deal on it.) 
She doesn´t own any designer bag, yet, but always says she´d love one. 
When I gave my Speedy 25 to her younger sister a couple of years ago as a graduation present she was a little sad....  but she is no Speedy girl! 

So the bag is sitting in my room waiting to be boxed nicely for Christmas. 

The adorable paper bag is staying with me!


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Sorry, I haven´t found out the name, yet. It´s from 2007 and going by the details should be a member of the "my Dior" family.
> DH provided a solution when I showed him the bag. (He loves it!)
> He suggested I give it to my eldest daughter for Christmas instead of her usual bank transfer and mini present to unwrap. (It fits the budget perfectly as I got a great deal on it.)
> She doesn´t own any designer bag, yet, but always says she´d love one.
> When I gave my Speedy 25 to her younger sister a couple of years ago as a graduation present she was a little sad....  but she is no Speedy girl!
> 
> So the bag is sitting in my room waiting to be boxed nicely for Christmas.
> 
> The adorable paper bag is staying with me!



She'll love it I'm sure


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> I like the bag and big bags are coming back. Perhaps since it was a great price, warehouse it until a suitable birthday for eldest DD? There’s also plenty of time to find other nice things for your other kids. With covid, more and more stuff is up for sale. It’s a buyers market for those who are so inclined


Thank-you! The fact that big bags are coming back plus that nylon seems to be a fashionable thing again, too, made me think this could be a perfect office bag for my DD. No birthday before next year, but Christmas will be the right occasion. My other two definetely prefer their usual bank transfer and mini present to unwrap and there won´t be no reason for being annoyed as the bag perfectly fits the budget. They all know I´m quite good at finding bargains...  
Last Christmas my younger DD got lucky with a Jimmy Choo for H+M leather jacket for her mini present. I bought it new without tags for 12 Euro.


----------



## 880

essiedub said:


> There you go again! I think I need you to create some outfits for my bags too! These images are great!


Thank you! Anytime, @essiedub! It’s fun playing with other people’s bags


----------



## 880

More bags said:


> This is three servings of eye candy.
> *“I find it interesting that the Trim 38 is almost the largest that H made them, while the same size of Venetas is almost the smallest.” *This is an interesting point to think about. I love the Trim and BV’s Venetas. I don’t own either bag. From pictures on celebrities I imagined that the BV Small Veneta was on the small side for a day bag and that I would one day go for a medium. When I tried on the medium it looked large on me.  I guess I am goldilocks when it comes to Venetas. I love both colours of Venetas in your picture. I am especially loving your oxblood one, perfect dark, rich, silky leather for fall. I have been searching pics of gorgeous burgundy bags with fall outfits in mind (even though I own a burgundy Chanel Coco Handle, I would love a burgundy lambskin bag or oxblood Veneta ). Your bag looks divine.


This is exactly right ITA. I go back and forth on size also. I’m 5’2” medium build, big shoulder cap, and I’m okay with BV medium if it’s preloved and sagging, almost weighed down, slouchy. It seems smaller then. But, I also prefer the trim II 35 to the 31 bc it’s more NS not EW. However, it works better in vert olive Togo which is muted and appears smaller than my other 35 which is natural barenia.  They were all great deals, So I can just use them and not fixate on perfect proportion as I might if I bought new.

@FizzyWater, I think I agree with your BF re the BV! your picture was not only beautiful but also informative and useful! Sometimes it’s like that when another TPfer demonstrates something with such clarity (and eye candy!)


----------



## 880

dcooney4 said:


> My daughter told me I should stop thinking about resale and buy bags that I truly love .


agree with your DD!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Sorry, I haven´t found out the name, yet. It´s from 2007 and going by the details should be a member of the "my Dior" family.
> DH provided a solution when I showed him the bag. (He loves it!)
> He suggested I give it to my eldest daughter for Christmas instead of her usual bank transfer and mini present to unwrap. (It fits the budget perfectly as I got a great deal on it.)
> She doesn´t own any designer bag, yet, but always says she´d love one.
> When I gave my Speedy 25 to her younger sister a couple of years ago as a graduation present she was a little sad....  but she is no Speedy girl!
> 
> So the bag is sitting in my room waiting to be boxed nicely for Christmas.
> 
> The adorable paper bag is staying with me!


That sounds like the perfect solution.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> Gucci introduced an extra extendable strap to the Jackie in 1973, bringing out the feature again in 2011 and this year.
> 
> Therefore, the wearer can wear it either way, as an underarm shoulder bag, longer shoulder style or cross-body. The very small sizes are quite useful like this as it does make for better versatility. I'm very taken with the Gucci Small python version Jackie.
> 
> As far as I know the Bouver (like the Trim I, no gusset ) never had the additional strap.
> 
> Tom Ford for Gucci brought out a fringe version of the Bouver in the 1990s and I think Frida repeated the fringe style one year. I've no idea why either


Wow. Thanks for the info. Sounds like nothing H has done with the Trim was original. Anyway, I like my old ones!


----------



## momasaurus

FizzyWater said:


> Last OT and then back to bags  - I haven't seen the PBS show, though I've heard great things about it.  I used to have an Ancestry.com membership, where I found some cool links (they have scans of Ellis Island entry records, where I found my great-grandmother and her oldest son*) and linked up with a relative who shared some great pictures from my dad's side.  In the end I wasn't using it enough to maintain the membership.
> 
> The DAR does have meetings - in the US there will be a chapter in each city, maybe more than one.  My mom's very active in hers and it can be quite the social circle.  Here in Germany there's only one chapter, and the meetings are usually down south (near Landstuhl/Rammstein where the Army bases and thus most members are) so I don't attend very many.  They're nice people, though!
> 
> *Shoutout to Josepha - her husband went to the US first, and she made it from current Lithuania to Hamburg, then to NYC, then to Minnesota (logging community) and finally to Washington State (more logging) to reunite with a toddler in tow.  I can not imagine.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, it's a fun purse!  It was actually designed by Michelle Yeoh, who is a huge H fan.  It's a shame it didn't take off, but I can also see why.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, and good luck with the bag search!  BV does such gorgeous reds - I'm trying to convince myself I don't need a more ruby version as well, but the oxblood is more than enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  The Nodinis are so nice and tailored - I'd love to see pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, interesting!  That's very counter-intuitive.  I usually go by the measurements, anything 37-39 cm wide.  On the bright side I can look more closely at all those lovely medium bags I thought were larger.  Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, good thought.  Thank you.  I don't think I've ever seen an Hermes bag in deer skin before!
> 
> 
> 
> I know - Trim fans unite!   I think the gusset, as papertiger mentions below, may be the difference.  The 31 I had briefly didn't have a gusset and there was just not much room there.
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the gusset making a big difference.  Thank you for all the information on the Gucci bags - I know almost nothing about them and should learn more!
> 
> I haven't see the new Trims anywhere, in stores, promo material, forum people showing new purchases... I was really excited from that one promo shot a year ago but nothing since.


All my trims have gussets. I can't remember where, but I have seen the flat one - definitely not enough room. Are the gusset-less trims only in 31?


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> All my trims have gussets. I can't remember where, but I have seen the flat one - definitely not enough room. Are the gusset-less trims only in 31?



All sizes


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> Sorry, I haven´t found out the name, yet. It´s from 2007 and going by the details should be a member of the "my Dior" family.
> DH provided a solution when I showed him the bag. (He loves it!)
> He suggested I give it to my eldest daughter for Christmas instead of her usual bank transfer and mini present to unwrap. (It fits the budget perfectly as I got a great deal on it.)
> She doesn´t own any designer bag, yet, but always says she´d love one.
> When I gave my Speedy 25 to her younger sister a couple of years ago as a graduation present she was a little sad....  but she is no Speedy girl!
> 
> So the bag is sitting in my room waiting to be boxed nicely for Christmas.
> 
> The adorable paper bag is staying with me!


Great solution~!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> That sounds like the perfect solution.



Just spent an hour building a huge purple box to put the bag in. My children always laugh, but I love giving presents in homemade boxes.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Getting lost in Google I came upon this: 




Dior & Anselm Reyle

Has anybody seen the pieces - especially the cannage leather models- in person, please? 
I´m kind of getting excited.


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> Getting lost in Google I came upon this:
> 
> View attachment 4850276
> 
> 
> Dior & Anselm Reyle
> 
> Has anybody seen the pieces - especially the cannage leather models- in person, please?
> I´m kind of getting excited.


I haven't seen the pieces, but I just love the happy-go-lucky feeling of the photos. They make me want to get into a little red sports car convertible and go for a drive along the coast. Whee!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Getting lost in Google I came upon this:
> 
> View attachment 4850276
> 
> 
> Dior & Anselm Reyle
> 
> Has anybody seen the pieces - especially the cannage leather models- in person, please?
> I´m kind of getting excited.





ElainePG said:


> I haven't seen the pieces, but I just love the happy-go-lucky feeling of the photos. They make me want to get into a little red sports car convertible and go for a drive along the coast. Whee!


I agree with Elaine, what a fun looking collection! I haven’t seen any pieces either so I can’t share any feedback.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Getting lost in Google I came upon this:
> 
> View attachment 4850276
> 
> 
> Dior & Anselm Reyle
> 
> Has anybody seen the pieces - especially the cannage leather models- in person, please?
> I´m kind of getting excited.


Are these new? I remember a similar collection from a few years ago. There was a blackout Lady Dior with camo lining that I really loved. There were some neon colors.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

cowgirlsboots said:


> Getting lost in Google I came upon this:
> 
> View attachment 4850276
> 
> 
> Dior & Anselm Reyle
> 
> Has anybody seen the pieces - especially the cannage leather models- in person, please?
> I´m kind of getting excited.


I haven't seen any of these in person, but I think a member had posted a picture a while ago of a Lady Dior that looked like it might be from this collection.  I think I saw it in the Lady Dior pictures only thread in the Dior sub-forum.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> Are these new? I remember a similar collection from a few years ago. There was a blackout Lady Dior with camo lining that I really loved. There were some neon colors.



It´s an old collection. SS 2012 I think. (Items made in 2011) It was only available for a limited time and not the huge success it should have been.


----------



## momasaurus

@Cookiefiend : I got the twillies for my picos! It felt wonderful being in the boutique, even as the only customer. My local store (not big) doesn’t have any new season stuff, and they haven’t ordered the 70s I want, but it was just so nice to be in H world again.


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> @Cookiefiend : I got the twillies for my picos! It felt wonderful being in the boutique, even as the only customer. My local store (not big) doesn’t have any new season stuff, and they haven’t ordered the 70s I want, but it was just so nice to be in H world again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850452


What a great picture - I am imagining the sun on my face, a refreshing drink outside and people watching! Your new twilly is pretty and it is eclipsed by your beautiful Pico. I love the colour, the leather and especially the contrast pink peeking out from the underside of the handle, details please?


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> It´s an old collection. SS 2012 I think. (Items made in 2011) It was only available for a limited time and not the huge success it should have been.


I thought it was a success. I went back to look at the blackout one and was told it was sold out. They also said the neon stuff sold out. I remember seeing the camo stuff at the outlet. It didn't do well.


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> @Cookiefiend : I got the twillies for my picos! It felt wonderful being in the boutique, even as the only customer. My local store (not big) doesn’t have any new season stuff, and they haven’t ordered the 70s I want, but it was just so nice to be in H world again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850452


Ohh la!
Perfect! This makes me so happy.  
What a wonderful photo!


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> What a great picture - I am imagining the sun on my face, a refreshing drink outside and people watching! Your new twilly is pretty and it is eclipsed by your beautiful Pico. I love the colour, the leather and especially the contrast pink peeking out from the underside of the handle, details please?


Thank you so much. It's indigo barenia (looks black sometimes) with purple (not sure what the proper color name is) chevre undersides to the handles. Tomorrow I'll try to take a bag spill photo.


Cookiefiend said:


> Ohh la!
> Perfect! This makes me so happy.
> What a wonderful photo!


Thanks, cookie! And thanks for helping me bring the picos back to life.
This is the town I went to high school in, so there are all THOSE kinds of memories! On the street where the H is, there are zillions of swanky stores and nice restaurants, already starting to put out the heaters. It was perfect weather to be outside. Although we are allowed to dine indoors, I'm not going to. The drink was primo.


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> Thank you so much. It's indigo barenia (looks black sometimes) with purple (not sure what the proper color name is) chevre undersides to the handles. Tomorrow I'll try to take a bag spill photo.
> 
> Thanks, cookie! And thanks for helping me bring the picos back to life.
> This is the town I went to high school in, so there are all THOSE kinds of memories! On the street where the H is, there are zillions of swanky stores and nice restaurants, already starting to put out the heaters. It was perfect weather to be outside. Although we are allowed to dine indoors, I'm not going to. The drink was primo.


Indigo barenia


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> @Cookiefiend : I got the twillies for my picos! It felt wonderful being in the boutique, even as the only customer. My local store (not big) doesn’t have any new season stuff, and they haven’t ordered the 70s I want, but it was just so nice to be in H world again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850452


This looks fantastic!


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> @Cookiefiend : I got the twillies for my picos! It felt wonderful being in the boutique, even as the only customer. My local store (not big) doesn’t have any new season stuff, and they haven’t ordered the 70s I want, but it was just so nice to be in H world again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850452



Really pretty twillies!

Obviously the Pico is super-chic


----------



## doni

papertiger said:


> OK, same duo as a few weeks ago to go to Aubrey Beardsley exhibition at Tate Britain with packed lunch, bottle of water, cardigan and mousseline scarf in DS Maxi and usuals in Evie
> 
> This picture will be big, so sorry, so posting thumbnail
> 
> View attachment 4846928



Where is your mask from?
Whenever I see your maxi DS, I wonder, should I give the DS in Sikkim a try or try to find one in maxi size... (I did find one maxi DS being sold by a TPfer for a really good price actually, but didn’t finally go with it. I just found the bag in clemence so irritating and uncomfortable to wear...)



FizzyWater said:


> I was going to ask a question about my Yeoh bag and then looked through my notes and realized the seller listed the leather - I've just since had doubts.  But!  It has a crinoline part!
> 
> So, the Hermes Yeoh bag is a fab bag - discreet, tucks under the shoulder, holds a ton.  But I really bought it for the mix and match dorkiness of it.



I always found the Yeoh bag intriguing. Didn’t know it had been designed by Michelle Yeoh, thanks for all the info, so interesting! I get exactly what you mean by being attracted to the dorkiness of it  . I had the same with the old Herbag, the idea that you could change colors and sizes... (like what precisely is the point of the new Herbag?). But then I got one and after the first 5 minutes of nerdy satisfaction I felt like, eh,  am I really going to be playing lego with a bag?


cowgirlsboots said:


> It´s an old collection. SS 2012 I think. (Items made in 2011) It was only available for a limited time and not the huge success it should have been.


I think I have seen these pop up in VC? I am sure they’d have some.


momasaurus said:


> @Cookiefiend : I got the twillies for my picos! It felt wonderful being in the boutique, even as the only customer. My local store (not big) doesn’t have any new season stuff, and they haven’t ordered the 70s I want, but it was just so nice to be in H world again.


Indigo is such a wonderful color.
I have to say, I got myself a bandana this Summer that I have been taking everywhere, and I find the 70s size so easy. I have to investigate further. Which 70s you want?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

momasaurus said:


> @Cookiefiend : I got the twillies for my picos! It felt wonderful being in the boutique, even as the only customer. My local store (not big) doesn’t have any new season stuff, and they haven’t ordered the 70s I want, but it was just so nice to be in H world again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850452


Yummy! Mouthwatering! Everything! The handbag, the twilly and the drink!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I thought it was a success. I went back to look at the blackout one and was told it was sold out. They also said the neon stuff sold out. I remember seeing the camo stuff at the outlet. It didn't do well.


I can only refer to what I read online. It said that in many locations lots of pieces had not sold when the time frame ended. Possibly they did refer to the camo bags...  they are quirky, but the leather pieces are much nicer (in my humble opinion.) 
The blackout Lady Dior is gorgeous. Classic with a twist! 

The background of my google search is a piece I spotted in the classifieds- back into the deep wallet hole. 
It´s the gunmetal wallet on chain with the pink stitching. It caught my eye immediately as it sends out "red" vibes even if it is not red. The price seems fair to me and I´m very tempted...


----------



## doni

On the subject of Jil Sander (yes I know this was pages ago but I don’t keep up people). I also unfortunately got rid of some of my JS stuff. Most memorably a black puffer jacket that I put up in Vestiaire and went in minutes, what was I thinking of? 

I haven’t got rid of the skirt suit I wore to my sister’s wedding and which is from the last collection Jil Sander designed before she went away the first time and everything became messy with her brand. I went to an exhibition on her work a few years ago and they showed the suit, which made me happy. It is made of a mix of wools in the most beautiful and subtle sort of seafoam green and plum that are not weaved but somehow superposed and look iridescent with the light. I really think there is no one right know in high fashion doing the kind of experimentation with fabrics and materials that she did.

By the way, in that exhibit they showed films of the gardens at her Hamburg home, and oh, they are so incredibly beautiful. I guess pics could be found in google.

Anyway, a new small vintage shop has opened in town and of course we had to visit. On top of a mannequin, a vintage Jil Sander leather trench in caramel was waiting for me. It was precisely my size and there is not a stain on it to show it was ever used. Needless to say it had to come home with me.

It goes perfectly with my new old Chanel flap backpack that I finally got... I really have to sell my bags at this point. I did ask in the shop because it would be so easy right, to just bring them there and forget about it. But they charge 50% commission which is a tad to steep non?
I have to check the commission in VC, have forgotten how much that is.


----------



## papertiger

doni said:


> Where is your mask from?
> Whenever I see your maxi DS, I wonder, should I give the DS in Sikkim a try or try to find one in maxi size... (I did find one maxi DS being sold by a TPfer for a really good price actually, but didn’t finally go with it. I just found the bag in clemence so irritating and uncomfortable to wear...)
> 
> 
> 
> I always found the Yeoh bag intriguing. Didn’t know it had been designed by Michelle Yeoh, thanks for all the info, so interesting! I get exactly what you mean by being attracted to the dorkiness of it  . I had the same with the old Herbag, the idea that you could change colors and sizes... (like what precisely is the point of the new Herbag?). But then I got one and after the first 5 minutes of nerdy satisfaction I felt like, eh,  am I really going to be playing lego with a bag?
> 
> I think I have seen these pop up in VC? I am sure they’d have some.
> 
> Indigo is such a wonderful color.
> I have to say, I got myself a bandana this Summer that I have been taking everywhere, and I find the 70s size so easy. I have to investigate further. Which 70s you want?



It's a double-sided silk mask from Wolford 









						Wolford Luxury Silk Mask Unisex
					

This luxury lace mask is made from beautiful, lightweight silk. This elegant black mask is completed with a silver Wolford logo on the right cheek. It features adjustable, elastic ear loops to fit the mask to your face shape, and an aluminum nose-wire ensures a snug fit around the nose and...




					www.wolfordshop.co.uk
				




I can't see the lace/black ones anymore on the website but I'm sure they have some more in B&M stores.

It was recommended to me. It changed my mask life, I couldn't breathe before at all, I also couldn't see to walk down stairs. I hand-wash it and it's dry in a mo. I almost forget I have it on. 

Clemence can be heavy, which is probably why they went for Sikkim for the largest size. Seems quite resilient too but I hate writing that in case I curse myself


----------



## papertiger

doni said:


> On the subject of Jil Sander (yes I know this was pages ago but I don’t keep up people). I also unfortunately got rid of some of my JS stuff. Most memorably a black puffer jacket that I put up in Vestiaire and went in minutes, what was I thinking of?
> 
> I haven’t got rid of the skirt suit I wore to my sister’s wedding and which is from the last collection Jil Sander designed before she went away the first time and everything became messy with her brand. I went to an exhibition on her work a few years ago and they showed the suit, which made me happy. It is made of a mix of wools in the most beautiful and subtle sort of seafoam green and plum that are not weaved but somehow superposed and look iridescent with the light. I really think there is no one right know in high fashion doing the kind of experimentation with fabrics and materials that she did.
> 
> By the way, in that exhibit they showed films of the gardens at her Hamburg home, and oh, they are so incredibly beautiful. I guess pics could be found in google.
> 
> Anyway, a new small vintage shop has opened in town and of course we had to visit. On top of a mannequin, a vintage Jil Sander leather trench in caramel was waiting for me. It was precisely my size and there is not a stain on it to show it was ever used. Needless to say it had to come home with me.
> 
> It goes perfectly with my new old Chanel flap backpack that I finally got... I really have to sell my bags at this point. I did ask in the shop because it would be so easy right, to just bring them there and forget about it. But they charge 50% commission which is a tad to steep non?
> I have to check the commission in VC, have forgotten how much that is.



Congratulations on your trench and my commiserations on your black puffer - as you know, I know the feeling.

I know JS is a totally different aesthetic but I am positively celebrating that my Lacroix striped jacket never sold on Ebay even though it was on there for months for an amazingly reasonable price. I'd never be able to afford it again. Cheapskates lost out and I'm happy.

I remember that I have a Jill Sander dress black dress somewhere too, but I have a feeling it may have been after Prada bought the company. Anyway, I have my boots (I hope). I also have vintage Helmut Lang

50% is normal at most B&M concessions but they are usually negotiable for very large ticket items because they also make the shop look good and bringing people in to enquire, as well as making them a very worthwhile sum if they sell (and this is the same for most traditional auction houses) shame this was not the case for yours.

Vestaire is 25% up to a certain amount and then gets less.


----------



## essiedub

momasaurus said:


> @Cookiefiend : I got the twillies for my picos! It felt wonderful being in the boutique, even as the only customer. My local store (not big) doesn’t have any new season stuff, and they haven’t ordered the 70s I want, but it was just so nice to be in H world again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850452


That’s a pretty mask! Nice twilly and drink. I’m ready for some normal.


----------



## essiedub

doni said:


> On the subject of Jil Sander
> 
> I haven’t got rid of the skirt suit I wore to my sister’s wedding and which is from the last collection Jil Sander designed before she went away the first time and everything became messy with her brand. I went to an exhibition on her work a few years ago and they showed the suit, which made me happy. It is made of a *mix of wools in the most beautiful and subtle sort of seafoam green and plum that are not weaved but somehow superposed and look iridescent with the light*. I really think there is no one right know in high fashion doing the kind of experimentation with fabrics and materials that she did.
> 
> By the way, in that exhibit they showed films of the gardens at her Hamburg home, and oh, they are so incredibly beautiful. I guess pics could be found in google.
> 
> Anyway, a new small vintage shop has opened in town and of course we had to visit. On top of a mannequin, a *vintage Jil Sander leather trench in caramel was waiting for me.* It was precisely my size and there is not a stain on it to show it was ever used. Needless to say it had to come home with me.
> 
> It goes perfectly with my new old Chanel flap backpack that I finally got... I really have to sell my bags at this point. I did ask in the shop because it would be so easy right, to just bring them there and forget about it. But they charge 50% commission which is a tad to steep non?
> I have to check the commission in VC, have forgotten how much that is.




We want to see!


----------



## momasaurus

doni said:


> Where is your mask from?
> Whenever I see your maxi DS, I wonder, should I give the DS in Sikkim a try or try to find one in maxi size... (I did find one maxi DS being sold by a TPfer for a really good price actually, but didn’t finally go with it. I just found the bag in clemence so irritating and uncomfortable to wear...)
> 
> 
> 
> I always found the Yeoh bag intriguing. Didn’t know it had been designed by Michelle Yeoh, thanks for all the info, so interesting! I get exactly what you mean by being attracted to the dorkiness of it  . I had the same with the old Herbag, the idea that you could change colors and sizes... (like what precisely is the point of the new Herbag?). But then I got one and after the first 5 minutes of nerdy satisfaction I felt like, eh,  am I really going to be playing lego with a bag?
> 
> I think I have seen these pop up in VC? I am sure they’d have some.
> 
> Indigo is such a wonderful color.
> I have to say, I got myself a bandana this Summer that I have been taking everywhere, and I find the 70s size so easy. I have to investigate further. Which 70s you want?


Playing lego with a bag had me chuckling. Exactly!
Some of the new 70s are reissues with fabulous striped hems! The SAs only had those printouts with tiny pictures - meanwhile on these threads we've seen plenty of action shots, close-ups, everything. I always love bringing the H SAs up to date, LOLOL. 
I like the Promenades de Paris but there are TWO blue-based colorways and I'd love to see them back to back. But Monsieur et madame is also super-cute, and the geometric one (don't know the name). I'll probably pass on the doggie design. Are you eyeing some 70s?


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> This looks fantastic!


Thanks! Credit to @Cookiefiend 


papertiger said:


> Really pretty twillies!
> 
> Obviously the Pico is super-chic


Thank you. I do prefer some contrasty elements in the pico - like @Cookiefiend's leather combo, and the contrast handles here. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Yummy! Mouthwatering! Everything! The handbag, the twilly and the drink!


I love sidewalk drinking!


essiedub said:


> That’s a pretty mask! Nice twilly and drink. I’m ready for some normal.


Thanks. I picked up some masks from Johnny Was, and now I'm eyeing some of the clothes..... Uh-oh.


----------



## doni

papertiger said:


> Congratulations on your trench and my commiserations on your black puffer - as you know, I know the feeling.
> 
> I know JS is a totally different aesthetic but I am positively celebrating that my Lacroix striped jacket never sold on Ebay even though it was on there for months for an amazingly reasonable price. I'd never be able to afford it again. Cheapskates lost out and I'm happy.
> 
> I remember that I have a Jill Sander dress black dress somewhere too, but I have a feeling it may have been after Prada bought the company. Anyway, I have my boots (I hope). I also have vintage Helmut Lang
> 
> 50% is normal at most B&M concessions but they are usually negotiable for very large ticket items because they also make the shop look good and bringing people in to enquire, as well as making them a very worthwhile sum if they sell (and this is the same for most traditional auction houses) shame this was not the case for yours.
> 
> Vestaire is 25% up to a certain amount and then gets less.



I know, I thought being a new shop they’d may have a lower commission. They did say for items over a certain amount they lower it. But still, I don’t know if it is worth it. I have only sold stuff in VC, I am not that experienced in selling stuff... The first thing I ever thought of selling I did in eBay and the buyer claimed only one of two shipped items in the same box got to them, so I thought never again.
I never shop in eBay either, or I would have grabbed your Lacroix jacket I am sure  

Thanks for the mask tip! I just ordered a bunch!
The only ones I can breath in are some Greek linen ones I got, but they are already looking too summery.



essiedub said:


> We want to see!



It is under wraps but it is this one. Couldn’t find a better pic... the fabric is impossible to describe.
I did wear it a lot after the wedding, specially the blazer.
It was a winter day wedding and I wore it with a burgundy fox stole, purple MiuMiu snakeskin retro platform peeptoes (remember those?) and a MiuMiu clutch with appliqué leather flowers. Ms Sander would have most definitely NOT approved, but a girl can only handle that much minimalism in one go


----------



## essiedub

doni said:


> I know, I thought being a new shop they’d may have a lower commission. They did say for items over a certain amount they lower it. But still, I don’t know if it is worth it. I have only sold stuff in VC, I am not that experienced in selling stuff... The first thing I ever thought of selling I did in eBay and the buyer claimed only one of two shipped items in the same box got to them, so I thought never again.
> I never shop in eBay either, or I would have grabbed your Lacroix jacket I am sure
> 
> Thanks for the mask tip! I just ordered a bunch!
> The only ones I can breath in are some Greek linen ones I got, but they are already looking too summery.
> 
> 
> 
> It is under wraps but it is this one. Couldn’t find a better pic... the fabric is impossible to describe.
> I did wear it a lot after the wedding, specially the blazer.
> It was a winter day wedding and I wore it with a burgundy fox stole, purple MiuMiu snakeskin retro platform peeptoes (remember those?) and a MiuMiu clutch with appliqué leather flowers. Ms Sander would have most definitely NOT approved, but a girl can only handle that much minimalism in one go
> 
> View attachment 4850838
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850836


What a beautiful suit! I can totally “see” the luminosity of the fabric.
I just Love suits..really miss those corporate days (I just don’t seem to be able to let go of those)

Wait..what about the leather trench?


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> Playing lego with a bag had me chuckling. Exactly!
> Some of the new 70s are reissues with fabulous striped hems! The SAs only had those printouts with tiny pictures - meanwhile on these threads we've seen plenty of action shots, close-ups, everything. I always love bringing the H SAs up to date, LOLOL.
> I like the Promenades de Paris but there are TWO blue-based colorways and I'd love to see them back to back. But Monsieur et madame is also super-cute, and the geometric one (don't know the name). I'll probably pass on the doggie design. Are you eyeing some 70s?



SAs keep saying Les Bassets have all old out. Reading between the lines I think it's more likely that they haven't arrived as well as other 70s.


----------



## papertiger

doni said:


> I know, I thought being a new shop they’d may have a lower commission. They did say for items over a certain amount they lower it. But still, I don’t know if it is worth it. I have only sold stuff in VC, I am not that experienced in selling stuff... The first thing I ever thought of selling I did in eBay and the buyer claimed only one of two shipped items in the same box got to them, so I thought never again.
> I never shop in eBay either, or I would have grabbed your Lacroix jacket I am sure
> 
> Thanks for the mask tip! I just ordered a bunch!
> The only ones I can breath in are some Greek linen ones I got, but they are already looking too summery.
> 
> 
> 
> It is under wraps but it is this one. Couldn’t find a better pic... the fabric is impossible to describe.
> I did wear it a lot after the wedding, specially the blazer.
> It was a winter day wedding and I wore it with a burgundy fox stole, purple MiuMiu snakeskin retro platform peeptoes (remember those?) and a MiuMiu clutch with appliqué leather flowers. Ms Sander would have most definitely NOT approved, but a girl can only handle that much minimalism in one go
> 
> View attachment 4850838
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850836



Officially, this is called a tonic weave, as you say it makes it look iridescent. 

If you ever sell this 'we' want first refusal. And when I say we, I mean me


----------



## doni

momasaurus said:


> Playing lego with a bag had me chuckling. Exactly!
> Some of the new 70s are reissues with fabulous striped hems! The SAs only had those printouts with tiny pictures - meanwhile on these threads we've seen plenty of action shots, close-ups, everything. I always love bringing the H SAs up to date, LOLOL.
> I like the Promenades de Paris but there are TWO blue-based colorways and I'd love to see them back to back. But Monsieur et madame is also super-cute, and the geometric one (don't know the name). I'll probably pass on the doggie design. Are you eyeing some 70s?


I’d quite like a winter 70 yes... I tried to check the thread on this season scarves, but it is impossible for me to keep up with that one! So much info I get lost...



essiedub said:


> What a beautiful suit! I can totally “see” the luminosity of the fabric.
> I just Love suits..really miss those corporate days (I just don’t seem to be able to let go of those)
> 
> Wait..what about the leather trench?



Right, that  
I actually have a pic...
Classic trench shape, buttery leather.







papertiger said:


> Officially, this is called a tonic weave, as you say it makes it look iridescent.
> 
> If you ever sell this 'we' want first refusal. And when I say we, I mean me




Ah, how much I love your erudition. I am googling ’tonic weave’ but all I get is hair products . But I think this was different because it is not weaved. The material, in two colors, is sort of pressed together. I want to say kind of like felt, only it feels nothing like felt, it is almost silky.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

doni said:


> On the subject of Jil Sander (yes I know this was pages ago but I don’t keep up people). I also unfortunately got rid of some of my JS stuff. Most memorably a black puffer jacket that I put up in Vestiaire and went in minutes, what was I thinking of?
> 
> I haven’t got rid of the skirt suit I wore to my sister’s wedding and which is from the last collection Jil Sander designed before she went away the first time and everything became messy with her brand. I went to an exhibition on her work a few years ago and they showed the suit, which made me happy. It is made of a mix of wools in the most beautiful and subtle sort of seafoam green and plum that are not weaved but somehow superposed and look iridescent with the light. I really think there is no one right know in high fashion doing the kind of experimentation with fabrics and materials that she did.
> 
> By the way, in that exhibit they showed films of the gardens at her Hamburg home, and oh, they are so incredibly beautiful. I guess pics could be found in google.
> 
> Anyway, a new small vintage shop has opened in town and of course we had to visit. On top of a mannequin, a vintage Jil Sander leather trench in caramel was waiting for me. It was precisely my size and there is not a stain on it to show it was ever used. Needless to say it had to come home with me.
> 
> It goes perfectly with my new old Chanel flap backpack that I finally got... I really have to sell my bags at this point. I did ask in the shop because it would be so easy right, to just bring them there and forget about it. But they charge 50% commission which is a tad to steep non?
> I have to check the commission in VC, have forgotten how much that is.



Congratulations on the Jil Sander leather trench! You certainly couldn´t leave something like this behind! Will you take a photo with the Chanel backpack and the coat? 

As far as I know VC takes around 25% comission. The rate depends on the price of the item you sell.  Definetely not 50% which is very steep in my opinion.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

doni said:


> Right, that
> I actually have a pic...
> Classic trench shape, buttery leather.


Wow! This is gorgeous! You look so effortlessly chic! Well done taking this coat home! It must have been waiting for you!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

doni said:


> I know, I thought being a new shop they’d may have a lower commission. They did say for items over a certain amount they lower it. But still, I don’t know if it is worth it. I have only sold stuff in VC, I am not that experienced in selling stuff... The first thing I ever thought of selling I did in eBay and the buyer claimed only one of two shipped items in the same box got to them, so I thought never again.
> I never shop in eBay either, or I would have grabbed your Lacroix jacket I am sure
> 
> Thanks for the mask tip! I just ordered a bunch!
> The only ones I can breath in are some Greek linen ones I got, but they are already looking too summery.
> 
> 
> 
> It is under wraps but it is this one. Couldn’t find a better pic... the fabric is impossible to describe.
> I did wear it a lot after the wedding, specially the blazer.
> It was a winter day wedding and I wore it with a burgundy fox stole, purple MiuMiu snakeskin retro platform peeptoes (remember those?) and a MiuMiu clutch with appliqué leather flowers. Ms Sander would have most definitely NOT approved, but a girl can only handle that much minimalism in one go
> 
> View attachment 4850838
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850836


That´s adorable and definetely looked even better with fur and the MiuMiu shoes! I think you are describing shoes I´ve seen on some photo and added to my internal wishlist immediately. Minimalism has to step aside when diva drama kicks in!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> I can only refer to what I read online. It said that in many locations lots of pieces had not sold when the time frame ended. Possibly they did refer to the camo bags...  they are quirky, but the leather pieces are much nicer (in my humble opinion.)
> The blackout Lady Dior is gorgeous. Classic with a twist!
> 
> The background of my google search is a piece I spotted in the classifieds- back into the deep wallet hole.
> It´s the gunmetal wallet on chain with the pink stitching. It caught my eye immediately as it sends out "red" vibes even if it is not red. The price seems fair to me and I´m very tempted...


It may have been different where I shopped in Las Vegas. I didn't expect some of those brighter neon bags to sell well but they sold quickly there, possibly not as well to more conservative minded people in other areas.


----------



## papertiger

doni said:


> I’d quite like a winter 70 yes... I tried to check the thread on this season scarves, but it is impossible for me to keep up with that one! So much info I get lost...
> 
> 
> 
> Right, that
> I actually have a pic...
> Classic trench shape, buttery leather.
> 
> View attachment 4850998
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, how much I love your erudition. I am googling ’tonic weave’ but all I get is hair products . But I think this was different because it is not weaved. The material, in two colors, is sort of pressed together. I want to say kind of like felt, only it feels nothing like felt, it is almost silky.



Nearly all fabric is woven. Even felt is just boiled woven fabric.

The weft and warp on a tonic suit or dress etc are just different colours. Sometimes closely related and sometimes contrasting or even complimentary. In Hermes silk-language they call them changeant basically shifting/changing/variable.

The tonic colour(s) came through in Modernist design in the late-1950s but goes back across the centuries in Gentleman's suiting. Even before modernism, Teds (the Edwardians) of the 1950s had draped suits made from 'two-tone' so they could be even more the peacock male.

Tell me to shut-up but I have been marking so I may be over-explaining everything. Many features of Modernism were resurrected in 1990s minimalism. For both, as embellishment of garments decreased more attention focused on technological innovation of the fabric itself including unusual fabrics. In the late-50s and 1960s men's suits often used fine mohair wool to create the tonic effect since mohair gleams like silk. Another name is 'shot' but generally only used with silk. Sometimes silk is in the mix of tonic suiting too. Raw or Thai silk is often created in tonic and this fabric was often made into shirts (i.e. tonic shirt) dresses or skirts in the 1960s. Jeff Banks brought tonic suiting into womenswear in the late 1970s. 

My mother had a Jill Sander 1990s trouser suit in olive/black tonic but got rid of it a long time ago. The significance of the influence of Jill Sanders on '90s fashion is still underestimated so I'm pleased there was an exhibition of her work. I think I appreciate her designs more now far more than then (goodness knows what I was wearing then, but I have recollections of slip dresses with everything).

Edited to correct my appalling grammar (I'm on the phone)


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> It may have been different where I shopped in Las Vegas. I didn't expect some of those brighter neon bags to sell well but they sold quickly there, possibly not as well to more conservative minded people in other areas.


Viva Las Vegas!


----------



## momasaurus

Here’s the barenia Pico (smallest size) with various pouches, sunglasses, keys, mask, and the two twilly boxes. The phone would be there too but I used it to take the pix. I keep hand sanitizer in the car, NOT in any good purses, but I wouldn’t be too afraid to slip a small water bottle in the bag.


----------



## More bags

doni said:


> I’d quite like a winter 70 yes... I tried to check the thread on this season scarves, but it is impossible for me to keep up with that one! So much info I get lost...
> 
> 
> 
> Right, that
> I actually have a pic...
> Classic trench shape, buttery leather.
> 
> View attachment 4850998
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, how much I love your erudition. I am googling ’tonic weave’ but all I get is hair products . But I think this was different because it is not weaved. The material, in two colors, is sort of pressed together. I want to say kind of like felt, only it feels nothing like felt, it is almost silky.


Congratulations on the trench, you look fabulous, so chic! Definitely meant to be!


----------



## More bags

doni said:


> I know, I thought being a new shop they’d may have a lower commission. They did say for items over a certain amount they lower it. But still, I don’t know if it is worth it. I have only sold stuff in VC, I am not that experienced in selling stuff... The first thing I ever thought of selling I did in eBay and the buyer claimed only one of two shipped items in the same box got to them, so I thought never again.
> I never shop in eBay either, or I would have grabbed your Lacroix jacket I am sure
> 
> Thanks for the mask tip! I just ordered a bunch!
> The only ones I can breath in are some Greek linen ones I got, but they are already looking too summery.
> 
> 
> 
> It is under wraps but it is this one. Couldn’t find a better pic... the fabric is impossible to describe.
> I did wear it a lot after the wedding, specially the blazer.
> It was a winter day wedding and I wore it with a burgundy fox stole, purple MiuMiu snakeskin retro platform peeptoes (remember those?) and a MiuMiu clutch with appliqué leather flowers. Ms Sander would have most definitely NOT approved, but a girl can only handle that much minimalism in one go
> 
> View attachment 4850838
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850836


The way you styled this suit sounds very glamorous!

I had a Jil Sander pant suit years ago, it was simple black suit. I love the way this jacket nips in at the waist for an elegant line, at least it looks that way on the model.


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> Here’s the barenia Pico (smallest size) with various pouches, sunglasses, keys, mask, and the two twilly boxes. The phone would be there too but I used it to take the pix. I keep hand sanitizer in the car, NOT in any good purses, but I wouldn’t be too afraid to slip a small water bottle in the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851419
> View attachment 4851420
> View attachment 4851421
> View attachment 4851422


  
This. Is. The. Cutest!
Also - want!
For me - this is the best size - you can fit every thing in there! On the Ode to the Pico thread, I posted mine with all the usual stuff and a small bottle of water - it’s just an adorable bag.
And in barenia... zomg. ❤


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> Here’s the barenia Pico (smallest size) with various pouches, sunglasses, keys, mask, and the two twilly boxes. The phone would be there too but I used it to take the pix. I keep hand sanitizer in the car, NOT in any good purses, but I wouldn’t be too afraid to slip a small water bottle in the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851419
> View attachment 4851420
> View attachment 4851421
> View attachment 4851422


Wonderful bag spill! I love all the colourful SLGs!


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> Here’s the barenia Pico (smallest size) with various pouches, sunglasses, keys, mask, and the two twilly boxes. The phone would be there too but I used it to take the pix. I keep hand sanitizer in the car, NOT in any good purses, but I wouldn’t be too afraid to slip a small water bottle in the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851419
> View attachment 4851420
> View attachment 4851421
> View attachment 4851422


This is so my cup of tea. Just gorgeous!


----------



## msd_bags

doni said:


> I’d quite like a winter 70 yes... I tried to check the thread on this season scarves, but it is impossible for me to keep up with that one! So much info I get lost...
> 
> 
> 
> Right, that
> I actually have a pic...
> Classic trench shape, buttery leather.
> 
> View attachment 4850998
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, how much I love your erudition. I am googling ’tonic weave’ but all I get is hair products . But I think this was different because it is not weaved. The material, in two colors, is sort of pressed together. I want to say kind of like felt, only it feels nothing like felt, it is almost silky.


Looks good on you!!


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> This. Is. The. Cutest!
> Also - want!
> For me - this is the best size - you can fit every thing in there! On the Ode to the Pico thread, I posted mine with all the usual stuff and a small bottle of water - it’s just an adorable bag.
> And in barenia... zomg. ❤


Seems like the perfect bag for Covid times. And now so useful with your twilly hack! Thanks again


More bags said:


> Wonderful bag spill! I love all the colourful SLGs!


Thanks! I put a few more in for the photo, LOL. Some are for cards and keys at places I work now only virtually.


dcooney4 said:


> This is so my cup of tea. Just gorgeous!


Thanks so much. I forgot how much people enjoy bag spill photos!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Are these new? I remember a similar collection from a few years ago. There was a blackout Lady Dior *with camo lining* that I really loved. There were some neon colors.


That sounds interesting. For some reason, I've never leaned towards camo (or animal prints, for that matter) in clothing, bags or shoes… but a camo print *lining* would be fabulous!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> @Cookiefiend : I got the twillies for my picos! It felt wonderful being in the boutique, even as the only customer. My local store (not big) doesn’t have any new season stuff, and they haven’t ordered the 70s I want, but it was just so nice to be in H world again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850452


I love absolutely everything about this photo! I can imagine the sun on your face, the slight pucker as you sip your citrus-y drink, and what a joy it must have been to spend a bit of time in the H store. 
The twilly is lovely. I don't recognize many twilly designs… I see a bicycle, stripes, polka dots, and (maybe) kitten heads??? The color combo is perfect with your Pico.


----------



## Kimbashop

momasaurus said:


> Here’s the barenia Pico (smallest size) with various pouches, sunglasses, keys, mask, and the two twilly boxes. The phone would be there too but I used it to take the pix. I keep hand sanitizer in the car, NOT in any good purses, but I wouldn’t be too afraid to slip a small water bottle in the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851419
> View attachment 4851420
> View attachment 4851421
> View attachment 4851422


That Barenia is divine!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> That sounds interesting. For some reason, I've never leaned towards camo (or animal prints, for that matter) in clothing, bags or shoes… but a camo print *lining* would be fabulous!


This model from the collection had the camo lining...  the wolf in sheep's clothing.


----------



## Kimbashop

cowgirlsboots said:


> This model from the collection had the camo lining...  the wolf in sheep's clothing.
> 
> View attachment 4852378
> View attachment 4852379


I LOVE that camo lining! What a fun, edgy bag.


----------



## More bags

Inspired by @ElainePG ’s card holders pic and Mel in Melbourne’s YouTube video ranking her card holders,  here’s a pic of my curated collection of five card holders.
Clockwise from the bottom left,
LV Cerise Empreinte Cles
Chanel 15C Dark Pink Caviar Card Holder
Chanel 16B1 Pink Lambskin O Case Coin Purse
Bottega Veneta Baccara Rose Card Case in Intrecciato Nappa
Hermes Ultraviolet Chèvre Calvi




I reread this thread, about questioning if we are changing out our handbags frequently do we miss out (on bonding with a bag)?
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/by-changing-handbags-often-do-we-miss-out.610511/

I usually switch bags frequently, choosing my bag each day depending on my mood, what I needed to carry for the day, my outfit and the weather.
Last September, in the 2019 Shopping your collection thread, I did a carry only four handbags for the month. I found it hard to restrict myself to only four bags carried in a month. This September I decided to challenge myself by using a bag for three days at a time, any bag I wanted to carry and I had to stick with it for at least three days before switching. So far, it’s been an enjoyable challenge, I am happy to carry the bags I’ve chosen and they have coordinated well with the different outfits I have worn so far.

Here’s a pic of the bag I am carrying today and a quick bag spill.
(I loved seeing recent bag spills from @momasaurus @Kimbashop @Cookiefiend )
Chanel 17B Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle
Sunglasses case
Chanel 19A Red Lambskin O Case Cosmetic Case
EpiPen
Chanel 16B1 Pink Lambskin O Case Coin Purse
Mask and phone not shown


----------



## muchstuff

More bags said:


> Inspired by @ElainePG ’s card holders pic and Mel in Melbourne’s YouTube video ranking her card holders,  here’s a pic of my curated collection of five card holders.
> Clockwise from the bottom left,
> LV Cerise Empreinte Cles
> Chanel 15C Dark Pink Caviar Card Holder
> Chanel 16B1 Pink Lambskin O Case Coin Purse
> Bottega Veneta Baccara Rose Card Case in Intrecciato Nappa
> Hermes Ultraviolet Chèvre Calvi
> 
> View attachment 4852382
> 
> 
> I reread this thread, about questioning if we are changing out our handbags frequently do we miss out (on bonding with a bag)?
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/by-changing-handbags-often-do-we-miss-out.610511/
> 
> I usually switch bags frequently, choosing my bag each day depending on my mood, what I needed to carry for the day, my outfit and the weather.
> Last September, in the 2019 Shopping your collection thread, I did a carry only four handbags for the month. I found it hard to restrict myself to only four bags carried in a month. This September I decided to challenge myself by using a bag for three days at a time, any bag I wanted to carry and I had to stick with it for at least three days before switching. So far, it’s been an enjoyable challenge, I am happy to carry the bags I’ve chosen and they have coordinated well with the different outfits I have worn so far.
> 
> Here’s a pic of the bag I am carrying today and a quick bag spill.
> Chanel 17B Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle
> Sunglasses case
> Chanel 19 A Red Lambskin O Case Cosmetic Case
> EpiPen
> Chanel 16B1 Pink Lambskin O Case Coin Purse
> Mask and phone
> 
> View attachment 4852381



Love everything but that Chanel caviar dark pink card holder is absolutely edible.


----------



## More bags

muchstuff said:


> Love everything but that Chanel caviar dark pink card holder is absolutely edible.


Thank you muchstuff! Yes, I love the colour and iridescence of that piece, too!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> This model from the collection had the camo lining...  the wolf in sheep's clothing.
> 
> View attachment 4852378
> View attachment 4852379


Great looking bag - I love the lining!


----------



## ElainePG

doni said:


> Right, that
> I actually have a pic...
> Classic trench shape, buttery leather.
> 
> View attachment 4850998


OMG… that is a stunner!!!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Inspired by @ElainePG ’s card holders pic and Mel in Melbourne’s YouTube video ranking her card holders,  here’s a pic of my curated collection of five card holders.
> Clockwise from the bottom left,
> LV Cerise Empreinte Cles
> Chanel 15C Dark Pink Caviar Card Holder
> Chanel 16B1 Pink Lambskin O Case Coin Purse
> Bottega Veneta Baccara Rose Card Case in Intrecciato Nappa
> Hermes Ultraviolet Chèvre Calvi
> 
> View attachment 4852382
> 
> 
> I reread this thread, about questioning if we are changing out our handbags frequently do we miss out (on bonding with a bag)?
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/by-changing-handbags-often-do-we-miss-out.610511/
> 
> I usually switch bags frequently, choosing my bag each day depending on my mood, what I needed to carry for the day, my outfit and the weather.
> Last September, in the 2019 Shopping your collection thread, I did a carry only four handbags for the month. I found it hard to restrict myself to only four bags carried in a month. This September I decided to challenge myself by using a bag for three days at a time, any bag I wanted to carry and I had to stick with it for at least three days before switching. So far, it’s been an enjoyable challenge, I am happy to carry the bags I’ve chosen and they have coordinated well with the different outfits I have worn so far.
> 
> Here’s a pic of the bag I am carrying today and a quick bag spill.
> (I loved seeing recent bag spills from @momasaurus @Kimbashop @Cookiefiend )
> Chanel 17B Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle
> Sunglasses case
> Chanel 19A Red Lambskin O Case Cosmetic Case
> EpiPen
> Chanel 16B1 Pink Lambskin O Case Coin Purse
> Mask and phone not shown
> 
> View attachment 4852381



Ooh, yummy eye candy! I can tell from your beautifully-curated card holder collection that you're a fan of pink.   

The Coco Handle is flat-out gorgeous.  Good for you, for switching out your bags so frequently. I'm curious. Which comes first: do you select the bag you want to carry for the next few days, and then plan your outfits around it? Or do you pick a few days-worth of outfits, and then find a bag that ties them all together? Or are there other factors that come into play, like the weather, or how much you need to carry?


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Ooh, yummy eye candy! I can tell from your beautifully-curated card holder collection that you're a fan of pink.
> 
> The Coco Handle is flat-out gorgeous.  Good for you, for switching out your bags so frequently. I'm curious. Which comes first: do you select the bag you want to carry for the next few days, and then plan your outfits around it? Or do you pick a few days-worth of outfits, and then find a bag that ties them all together? Or are there other factors that come into play, like the weather, or how much you need to carry?



Thank you for the kind words Elaine! Yes, I definitely gravitate to reds, pinks and purple card holders. 

I am enjoying carrying my Coco Handle, it works as a crossbody for me, too. The other day I was able to fit a Leuchtturm1917 A5 notebook (21 cm x 14.5 cm/ 8.3” x 5.7”) in the front section of this bag. For this month’s challenge, I chose the bag first and then chose my outfit in the morning. I think since Covid, I haven’t needed to carry a (big) bag to be out all day. I am choosing bags that work for trips to the grocery store or to drop the kids off at school or hockey. I’ve been using medium sized bags. Also, I am travelling by car, therefore extra masks and hand sanitizer are stored in the car. I bring a water bottle in the car so I don’t need room for one in my bag.

Outfits of the past three days of carrying my Coco Handle,
Outfit 1: Deep plum t-shirt, grey boiled wool jacket, light wash denim, thin black belt, black low heeled pumps
Outfit 2: Black t-shirt, leopard print car coat, white denim, gold textile ankle boots
Outfit 3: Black and white striped long sleeved t-shirt, black denim jacket, black casual skirt, black low heeled pumps


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> Here’s the barenia Pico (smallest size) with various pouches, sunglasses, keys, mask, and the two twilly boxes. The phone would be there too but I used it to take the pix. I keep hand sanitizer in the car, NOT in any good purses, but I wouldn’t be too afraid to slip a small water bottle in the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851419
> View attachment 4851420
> View attachment 4851421
> View attachment 4851422



I just think super-chic when I see this bag. 

And the twillies are perfect 

Took me years to find the right one for my vintage Bleu Marine, makes all the difference find the right ones


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Inspired by @ElainePG ’s card holders pic and Mel in Melbourne’s YouTube video ranking her card holders,  here’s a pic of my curated collection of five card holders.
> Clockwise from the bottom left,
> LV Cerise Empreinte Cles
> Chanel 15C Dark Pink Caviar Card Holder
> Chanel 16B1 Pink Lambskin O Case Coin Purse
> Bottega Veneta Baccara Rose Card Case in Intrecciato Nappa
> Hermes Ultraviolet Chèvre Calvi
> 
> View attachment 4852382
> 
> 
> I reread this thread, about questioning if we are changing out our handbags frequently do we miss out (on bonding with a bag)?
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/by-changing-handbags-often-do-we-miss-out.610511/
> 
> I usually switch bags frequently, choosing my bag each day depending on my mood, what I needed to carry for the day, my outfit and the weather.
> Last September, in the 2019 Shopping your collection thread, I did a carry only four handbags for the month. I found it hard to restrict myself to only four bags carried in a month. This September I decided to challenge myself by using a bag for three days at a time, any bag I wanted to carry and I had to stick with it for at least three days before switching. So far, it’s been an enjoyable challenge, I am happy to carry the bags I’ve chosen and they have coordinated well with the different outfits I have worn so far.
> 
> Here’s a pic of the bag I am carrying today and a quick bag spill.
> (I loved seeing recent bag spills from @momasaurus @Kimbashop @Cookiefiend )
> Chanel 17B Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle
> Sunglasses case
> Chanel 19A Red Lambskin O Case Cosmetic Case
> EpiPen
> Chanel 16B1 Pink Lambskin O Case Coin Purse
> Mask and phone not shown
> 
> View attachment 4852381




I know this was all about the SLGs but my eyes kinda got stuck on that the breathtaking Coco Handle with the lizard  . Aubergine is my kinda of purple, and although I don't have one, adore the Coco Handle, she's too cute!


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Thank you for the kind words Elaine! Yes, I definitely gravitate to reds, pinks and purple card holders.
> 
> I am enjoying carrying my Coco Handle, it works as a crossbody for me, too. The other day I was able to fit a Leuchtturm1917 A5 notebook (21 cm x 14.5 cm/ 8.3” x 5.7”) in the front section of this bag. For this month’s challenge, I chose the bag first and then chose my outfit in the morning. I think since Covid, I haven’t needed to carry a (big) bag to be out all day. I am choosing bags that work for trips to the grocery store or to drop the kids off at school or hockey. I’ve been using medium sized bags. Also, I am travelling by car, therefore extra masks and hand sanitizer are stored in the car. I bring a water bottle in the car so I don’t need room for one in my bag.
> 
> Outfits of the past three days of carrying my Coco Handle,
> Outfit 1: Deep plum t-shirt, grey boiled wool jacket, light wash denim, thin black belt, black low heeled pumps
> Outfit 2: Black t-shirt, leopard print car coat, white denim, gold textile ankle boots
> Outfit 3: Black and white striped long sleeved t-shirt, black denim jacket, black casual skirt, black low heeled pumps



Outfits sound 100% great


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> This model from the collection had the camo lining...  the wolf in sheep's clothing.
> 
> View attachment 4852378
> View attachment 4852379



I like that. 

What's the outside? Matte leather, nubuck or a material?


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Inspired by @ElainePG ’s card holders pic and Mel in Melbourne’s YouTube video ranking her card holders,  here’s a pic of my curated collection of five card holders.
> Clockwise from the bottom left,
> LV Cerise Empreinte Cles
> Chanel 15C Dark Pink Caviar Card Holder
> Chanel 16B1 Pink Lambskin O Case Coin Purse
> Bottega Veneta Baccara Rose Card Case in Intrecciato Nappa
> Hermes Ultraviolet Chèvre Calvi
> 
> View attachment 4852382
> 
> 
> I reread this thread, about questioning if we are changing out our handbags frequently do we miss out (on bonding with a bag)?
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/by-changing-handbags-often-do-we-miss-out.610511/
> 
> I usually switch bags frequently, choosing my bag each day depending on my mood, what I needed to carry for the day, my outfit and the weather.
> Last September, in the 2019 Shopping your collection thread, I did a carry only four handbags for the month. I found it hard to restrict myself to only four bags carried in a month. This September I decided to challenge myself by using a bag for three days at a time, any bag I wanted to carry and I had to stick with it for at least three days before switching. So far, it’s been an enjoyable challenge, I am happy to carry the bags I’ve chosen and they have coordinated well with the different outfits I have worn so far.
> 
> Here’s a pic of the bag I am carrying today and a quick bag spill.
> (I loved seeing recent bag spills from @momasaurus @Kimbashop @Cookiefiend )
> Chanel 17B Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle
> Sunglasses case
> Chanel 19A Red Lambskin O Case Cosmetic Case
> EpiPen
> Chanel 16B1 Pink Lambskin O Case Coin Purse
> Mask and phone not shown
> 
> View attachment 4852381



Gorgeous!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> I love absolutely everything about this photo! I can imagine the sun on your face, the slight pucker as you sip your citrus-y drink, and what a joy it must have been to spend a bit of time in the H store.
> The twilly is lovely. I don't recognize many twilly designs… I see a bicycle, stripes, polka dots, and (maybe) kitten heads??? The color combo is perfect with your Pico.


I know~ Twillies are so weird. On eBay they go for a lot more than the store price, so something is going on that I don't understand. Long ago I bought the baseball twilly (actually tennis balls, but I like baseball better), then the Tree of Song. Neither of these was ever issued as a 90 and I liked the design. These two new ones are the Nouveaux Amoureux (I didn't like the 90) and the Three Graces (again, didn't like the 90). 
As for being in the store - yes. It was balm to my soul.


----------



## essiedub

papertiger said:


> Nearly all fabric is woven. Even felt is just boiled woven fabric.
> 
> The weft and warp on a tonic suit or dress etc are just different colours. Sometimes closely related and sometimes contrasting or even complimentary. In Hermes silk-language they call them changeant basically shifting/changing/variable.
> 
> The tonic colour(s) came through in Modernist design in the late-1950s but goes back across the centuries in Gentleman's suiting. Even before modernism, Teds (the Edwardians) of the 1950s had draped suits made from 'two-tone' so they could be even more the peacock male.
> 
> Tell me to shut-up but I have been marking so I may be over-explaining everything. Many features of Modernism were resurrected in 1990s minimalism. For both, as embellishment of garments decreased more attention focused on technological innovation of the fabric itself including unusual fabrics. In the late-50s and 1960s men's suits often used fine mohair wool to create the tonic effect since mohair gleams like silk. Another name is 'shot' but generally only used with silk. Sometimes silk is in the mix of tonic suiting too. Raw or Thai silk is often created in tonic and this fabric was often made into shirts (i.e. tonic shirt) dresses or skirts in the 1960s. Jeff Banks brought tonic suiting into womenswear in the late 1970s.
> 
> My mother had a Jill Sander 1990s trouser suit in olive/black tonic but got rid of it a long time ago. The significance of the influence of Jill Sanders on '90s fashion is still underestimated so I'm pleased there was an exhibition of her work. I think I appreciate her designs more now far more than then (goodness knows what I was wearing then, but I have recollections of slip dresses with everything).
> 
> Edited to correct my appalling grammar (I'm on the phone)


I. Love this. Thank you for the history. Tonic, as in tones..makes sense. I loved the 90s minimalism, the severity softened by fabulous tailoring. Slip dresses seem to be back this past season but I can’t pull that off. I’d be too lumpy to look good in that... I’d die to have @Doni’s suit! And her leather trench..


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> Inspired by @ElainePG ’s card holders pic and Mel in Melbourne’s YouTube video ranking her card holders,  here’s a pic of my curated collection of five card holders.
> Clockwise from the bottom left,
> LV Cerise Empreinte Cles
> Chanel 15C Dark Pink Caviar Card Holder
> Chanel 16B1 Pink Lambskin O Case Coin Purse
> Bottega Veneta Baccara Rose Card Case in Intrecciato Nappa
> Hermes Ultraviolet Chèvre Calvi
> 
> View attachment 4852382
> 
> 
> I reread this thread, about questioning if we are changing out our handbags frequently do we miss out (on bonding with a bag)?
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/by-changing-handbags-often-do-we-miss-out.610511/
> 
> I usually switch bags frequently, choosing my bag each day depending on my mood, what I needed to carry for the day, my outfit and the weather.
> Last September, in the 2019 Shopping your collection thread, I did a carry only four handbags for the month. I found it hard to restrict myself to only four bags carried in a month. This September I decided to challenge myself by using a bag for three days at a time, any bag I wanted to carry and I had to stick with it for at least three days before switching. So far, it’s been an enjoyable challenge, I am happy to carry the bags I’ve chosen and they have coordinated well with the different outfits I have worn so far.
> 
> Here’s a pic of the bag I am carrying today and a quick bag spill.
> (I loved seeing recent bag spills from @momasaurus @Kimbashop @Cookiefiend )
> Chanel 17B Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle
> Sunglasses case
> Chanel 19A Red Lambskin O Case Cosmetic Case
> EpiPen
> Chanel 16B1 Pink Lambskin O Case Coin Purse
> Mask and phone not shown
> 
> View attachment 4852381



Beautiful! This is weird but I also love your floor.
I also usually pick the bag by my mood and needs for the day. And then I get lazy and carry one for an entire week. I like your challenge to yourself!


----------



## momasaurus

Kimbashop said:


> That Barenia is divine!


Thank you. What a great leather, right?


papertiger said:


> I just think super-chic when I see this bag.
> 
> And the twillies are perfect
> 
> Took me years to find the right one for my vintage Bleu Marine, makes all the difference find the right ones


Well, see my other post about twillies. Strange phenomenon. Can you please show us yours?


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> Inspired by @ElainePG ’s card holders pic and Mel in Melbourne’s YouTube video ranking her card holders,  here’s a pic of my curated collection of five card holders.
> Clockwise from the bottom left,
> LV Cerise Empreinte Cles
> Chanel 15C Dark Pink Caviar Card Holder
> Chanel 16B1 Pink Lambskin O Case Coin Purse
> Bottega Veneta Baccara Rose Card Case in Intrecciato Nappa
> Hermes Ultraviolet Chèvre Calvi
> 
> View attachment 4852382
> 
> 
> I reread this thread, about questioning if we are changing out our handbags frequently do we miss out (on bonding with a bag)?
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/by-changing-handbags-often-do-we-miss-out.610511/
> 
> I usually switch bags frequently, choosing my bag each day depending on my mood, what I needed to carry for the day, my outfit and the weather.
> Last September, in the 2019 Shopping your collection thread, I did a carry only four handbags for the month. I found it hard to restrict myself to only four bags carried in a month. This September I decided to challenge myself by using a bag for three days at a time, any bag I wanted to carry and I had to stick with it for at least three days before switching. So far, it’s been an enjoyable challenge, I am happy to carry the bags I’ve chosen and they have coordinated well with the different outfits I have worn so far.
> 
> Here’s a pic of the bag I am carrying today and a quick bag spill.
> (I loved seeing recent bag spills from @momasaurus @Kimbashop @Cookiefiend )
> Chanel 17B Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle
> Sunglasses case
> Chanel 19A Red Lambskin O Case Cosmetic Case
> EpiPen
> Chanel 16B1 Pink Lambskin O Case Coin Purse
> Mask and phone not shown
> 
> View attachment 4852381



Wow- your SLGs are beautiful, and what a great bag spill! ❤️
Do you have a favorite SLG, and if so - which one and why? I’m a big fan of bright SLGs and love theses reds! 

I also did the 4 Bags in September challenge, I loved it. It was a bit of an eye opener too, in that I learned I really don’t *need* all of my bags - but I want them and enjoy having them. I’ve culled a few since then... though I also added a few!  
I wish I had known about your challenge (did you say it and I missed it? Totally possible!), I would have joined you!  


More bags said:


> Thank you for the kind words Elaine! Yes, I definitely gravitate to reds, pinks and purple card holders.
> 
> I am enjoying carrying my Coco Handle, it works as a crossbody for me, too. The other day I was able to fit a Leuchtturm1917 A5 notebook (21 cm x 14.5 cm/ 8.3” x 5.7”) in the front section of this bag. For this month’s challenge, I chose the bag first and then chose my outfit in the morning. I think since Covid, I haven’t needed to carry a (big) bag to be out all day. I am choosing bags that work for trips to the grocery store or to drop the kids off at school or hockey. I’ve been using medium sized bags. Also, I am travelling by car, therefore extra masks and hand sanitizer are stored in the car. I bring a water bottle in the car so I don’t need room for one in my bag.
> 
> Outfits of the past three days of carrying my Coco Handle,
> Outfit 1: Deep plum t-shirt, grey boiled wool jacket, light wash denim, thin black belt, black low heeled pumps
> Outfit 2: Black t-shirt, leopard print car coat, white denim, gold textile ankle boots
> Outfit 3: Black and white striped long sleeved t-shirt, black denim jacket, black casual skirt, black low heeled pumps


These so chic! Thank you for sharing your outfits too!


----------



## essiedub

momasaurus said:


> Here’s the barenia Pico (smallest size) with various pouches, sunglasses, keys, mask, and the two twilly boxes. The phone would be there too but I used it to take the pix. I keep hand sanitizer in the car, NOT in any good purses, but I wouldn’t be too afraid to slip a small water bottle in the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851419
> View attachment 4851420
> View attachment 4851421
> View attachment 4851422



Those contrast handles ..le sigh..I love the Pico! Aside from the plume, I use that the most of my H bags (cuz it’s a tote perhaps) Are you using the twilly as a shoulder strap? Love all the SLGs of course! What are you storing in the Bastias?


----------



## essiedub

cowgirlsboots said:


> This model from the collection had the camo lining...  the wolf in sheep's clothing.
> 
> View attachment 4852378
> View attachment 4852379


Oh I remember that collection well..turning that cannage at angle was really dynamic. And he did pop colors, matte finishes, and color on the DIOR charms. It really modernized and added whimsy to the more conservative and prim look of the Lady Dior. I wish I’d gotten something from that line.


----------



## essiedub

More bags said:


> Inspired by @ElainePG ’s card holders pic and Mel in Melbourne’s YouTube video ranking her card holders,  here’s a pic of my curated collection of five card holders.
> Clockwise from the bottom left,
> LV Cerise Empreinte Cles
> Chanel 15C Dark Pink Caviar Card Holder
> Chanel 16B1 Pink Lambskin O Case Coin Purse
> Bottega Veneta Baccara Rose Card Case in Intrecciato Nappa
> Hermes Ultraviolet Chèvre Calvi
> 
> View attachment 4852382
> 
> 
> I reread this thread, about questioning if we are changing out our handbags frequently do we miss out (on bonding with a bag)?
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/by-changing-handbags-often-do-we-miss-out.610511/
> 
> I usually switch bags frequently, choosing my bag each day depending on my mood, what I needed to carry for the day, my outfit and the weather.
> Last September, in the 2019 Shopping your collection thread, I did a carry only four handbags for the month. I found it hard to restrict myself to only four bags carried in a month. This September I decided to challenge myself by using a bag for three days at a time, any bag I wanted to carry and I had to stick with it for at least three days before switching. So far, it’s been an enjoyable challenge, I am happy to carry the bags I’ve chosen and they have coordinated well with the different outfits I have worn so far.
> 
> Here’s a pic of the bag I am carrying today and a quick bag spill.
> (I loved seeing recent bag spills from @momasaurus @Kimbashop @Cookiefiend )
> Chanel 17B Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle
> Sunglasses case
> Chanel 19A Red Lambskin O Case Cosmetic Case
> EpiPen
> Chanel 16B1 Pink Lambskin O Case Coin Purse
> Mask and phone not shown
> 
> View attachment 4852381





This is just so juicy! All the jewel tones make me happy.  Your eyeglass case looks like chevre..yummy. Card holders..I guess that’s where we’re headed.  I kinda feel sorry for cash. We even have a coin shortage now. I wonder if “big item” delivery people are getting fewer tips. With everything charged to cards, “they” know everything about our spending habits..if I think too much about it, it bothers me. But I digress...anyway Where’s your fountain pen? I’ve been unclogging one so I can put into rotation. Ugh! maybe I don’t have what it takes to properly maintain them...I just never remember to clean it when I switch out.

I missed the September challenge announcement..but think I can muster up the energy to join you for the rest of the month..change bags every 3 days?


----------



## essiedub

More bags said:


> Thank you for the kind words Elaine! Yes, I definitely gravitate to reds, pinks and purple card holders.
> 
> I am enjoying carrying my Coco Handle, it works as a crossbody for me, too. The other day I was able to fit a Leuchtturm1917 A5 notebook (21 cm x 14.5 cm/ 8.3” x 5.7”) in the front section of this bag. For this month’s challenge, I chose the bag first and then chose my outfit in the morning. I think since Covid, I haven’t needed to carry a (big) bag to be out all day. I am choosing bags that work for trips to the grocery store or to drop the kids off at school or hockey. I’ve been using medium sized bags. Also, I am travelling by car, therefore extra masks and hand sanitizer are stored in the car. I bring a water bottle in the car so I don’t need room for one in my bag.
> 
> Outfits of the past three days of carrying my Coco Handle,
> Outfit 1: Deep plum t-shirt, grey boiled wool jacket, light wash denim, thin black belt, black low heeled pumps
> Outfit 2: Black t-shirt, leopard print car coat, white denim, gold textile ankle boots
> Outfit 3: Black and white striped long sleeved t-shirt, black denim jacket, black casual skirt, black low heeled pumps



I really need to see outfit #2!  Leopard print car coat and gold boots?!  Ooh ooh do post a photo..better yet, wear it again and post a modeling shot!!


----------



## essiedub

doni said:


> I’d quite like a winter 70 yes... I tried to check the thread on this season scarves, but it is impossible for me to keep up with that one! So much info I get lost...
> 
> 
> 
> Right, that
> I actually have a pic...
> Classic trench shape, buttery leather.
> 
> View attachment 4850998
> 
> 
> Oh my my! Delightful! Of course you had to get that..you look terrific. It’s so perfect with your outfit.  I like that knee length a lot.  All this talk about JILL Sander, now I  am intrigued ...I love her look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, how much I love your erudition. I am googling ’tonic weave’ but all I get is hair products . But I think this was different because it is not weaved. The material, in two colors, is sort of pressed together. I want to say kind of like felt, only it feels nothing like felt, it is almost silky.


----------



## keodi

momasaurus said:


> All my trims have gussets. I can't remember where, but I have seen the flat one - definitely not enough room. Are the gusset-less trims only in 31?


I own a trim I in size 38, it is a large bag, but not huge, I'd love to get a trim II in size 35cm one day all th eones i have seen are not in so great condition.


doni said:


> I’d quite like a winter 70 yes... I tried to check the thread on this season scarves, but it is impossible for me to keep up with that one! So much info I get lost...
> 
> 
> 
> Right, that
> I actually have a pic...
> Classic trench shape, buttery leather.
> 
> View attachment 4850998
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, how much I love your erudition. I am googling ’tonic weave’ but all I get is hair products . But I think this was different because it is not weaved. The material, in two colors, is sort of pressed together. I want to say kind of like felt, only it feels nothing like felt, it is almost silky.


That trench is lovely! you look fantastic in it!


momasaurus said:


> Here’s the barenia Pico (smallest size) with various pouches, sunglasses, keys, mask, and the two twilly boxes. The phone would be there too but I used it to take the pix. I keep hand sanitizer in the car, NOT in any good purses, but I wouldn’t be too afraid to slip a small water bottle in the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851419
> View attachment 4851420
> View attachment 4851421
> View attachment 4851422


I love bag spills! your Pico I'm amazed at how much this size can hold!


More bags said:


> Inspired by @ElainePG ’s card holders pic and Mel in Melbourne’s YouTube video ranking her card holders,  here’s a pic of my curated collection of five card holders.
> Clockwise from the bottom left,
> LV Cerise Empreinte Cles
> Chanel 15C Dark Pink Caviar Card Holder
> Chanel 16B1 Pink Lambskin O Case Coin Purse
> Bottega Veneta Baccara Rose Card Case in Intrecciato Nappa
> Hermes Ultraviolet Chèvre Calvi
> 
> View attachment 4852382
> 
> 
> I reread this thread, about questioning if we are changing out our handbags frequently do we miss out (on bonding with a bag)?
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/by-changing-handbags-often-do-we-miss-out.610511/
> 
> I usually switch bags frequently, choosing my bag each day depending on my mood, what I needed to carry for the day, my outfit and the weather.
> Last September, in the 2019 Shopping your collection thread, I did a carry only four handbags for the month. I found it hard to restrict myself to only four bags carried in a month. This September I decided to challenge myself by using a bag for three days at a time, any bag I wanted to carry and I had to stick with it for at least three days before switching. So far, it’s been an enjoyable challenge, I am happy to carry the bags I’ve chosen and they have coordinated well with the different outfits I have worn so far.
> 
> Here’s a pic of the bag I am carrying today and a quick bag spill.
> (I loved seeing recent bag spills from @momasaurus @Kimbashop @Cookiefiend )
> Chanel 17B Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle
> Sunglasses case
> Chanel 19A Red Lambskin O Case Cosmetic Case
> EpiPen
> Chanel 16B1 Pink Lambskin O Case Coin Purse
> Mask and phone not shown
> 
> View attachment 4852381



I love all of your items! that dark pink caviar card holder!   


momasaurus said:


> Beautiful! This is weird but I also love your floor.
> *I also usually pick the bag by my mood and needs for the day.* And then I get lazy and carry one for an entire week. I like your challenge to yourself!


Same here pre-covid, now i just carry my coach cardholder in a ziploc bag.


----------



## msd_bags

More bags said:


> Inspired by @ElainePG ’s card holders pic and Mel in Melbourne’s YouTube video ranking her card holders,  here’s a pic of my curated collection of five card holders.
> Clockwise from the bottom left,
> LV Cerise Empreinte Cles
> Chanel 15C Dark Pink Caviar Card Holder
> Chanel 16B1 Pink Lambskin O Case Coin Purse
> Bottega Veneta Baccara Rose Card Case in Intrecciato Nappa
> Hermes Ultraviolet Chèvre Calvi
> 
> View attachment 4852382
> 
> 
> I reread this thread, about questioning if we are changing out our handbags frequently do we miss out (on bonding with a bag)?
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/by-changing-handbags-often-do-we-miss-out.610511/
> 
> I usually switch bags frequently, choosing my bag each day depending on my mood, what I needed to carry for the day, my outfit and the weather.
> Last September, in the 2019 Shopping your collection thread, I did a carry only four handbags for the month. I found it hard to restrict myself to only four bags carried in a month. This September I decided to challenge myself by using a bag for three days at a time, any bag I wanted to carry and I had to stick with it for at least three days before switching. So far, it’s been an enjoyable challenge, I am happy to carry the bags I’ve chosen and they have coordinated well with the different outfits I have worn so far.
> 
> Here’s a pic of the bag I am carrying today and a quick bag spill.
> (I loved seeing recent bag spills from @momasaurus @Kimbashop @Cookiefiend )
> Chanel 17B Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle
> Sunglasses case
> Chanel 19A Red Lambskin O Case Cosmetic Case
> EpiPen
> Chanel 16B1 Pink Lambskin O Case Coin Purse
> Mask and phone not shown
> 
> View attachment 4852381



Love the bag, love the SLGs!!


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> Thank you. What a great leather, right?
> 
> Well, see my other post about twillies. Strange phenomenon. Can you please show us yours?



Will do, just in the park watching 2 cricket games at once atm,


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Kimbashop said:


> I LOVE that camo lining! What a fun, edgy bag.



The subtle edginess speaks to me, too- the angle of the cannage pattern, the acrylic triangle added to the classic charm... and then the lining! I bet this one did sell really well back in the day.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

essiedub said:


> I really need to see outfit #2!  Leopard print car coat and gold boots?!  Ooh ooh do post a photo..better yet, wear it again and post a modeling shot!!



Oh, yes, pleaaaassssee!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> I like that.
> 
> What's the outside? Matte leather, nubuck or a material?



I found an old listing on fashionphile. They say it is calfskin.








						CHRISTIAN DIOR Calfskin Cannage Medium Anselm Reyle Lady Dior Black
					

This is an authentic CHRISTIAN DIOR Calfskin Cannage Medium Anselm Reyle Lady Dior in Black. This stylish tote is crafted of calfskin leather. The handbag features reinforced leather top handles, and an optional shoulder strap with polished silver hardware. The top zipper opens to a multicolor...




					www.fashionphile.com
				





And here´s the full collection on Anselm Reyle´s website: 






						Reyle – Dior
					






					www.anselmreyle.com


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Thank you for the kind words Elaine! Yes, I definitely gravitate to reds, pinks and purple card holders.
> 
> I am enjoying carrying my Coco Handle, it works as a crossbody for me, too. The other day I was able to fit a Leuchtturm1917 A5 notebook (21 cm x 14.5 cm/ 8.3” x 5.7”) in the front section of this bag. For this month’s challenge, I chose the bag first and then chose my outfit in the morning. I think since Covid, I haven’t needed to carry a (big) bag to be out all day. I am choosing bags that work for trips to the grocery store or to drop the kids off at school or hockey. I’ve been using medium sized bags. Also, I am travelling by car, therefore extra masks and hand sanitizer are stored in the car. I bring a water bottle in the car so I don’t need room for one in my bag.
> 
> Outfits of the past three days of carrying my Coco Handle,
> Outfit 1: Deep plum t-shirt, grey boiled wool jacket, light wash denim, thin black belt, black low heeled pumps
> Outfit 2: Black t-shirt, leopard print car coat, white denim, gold textile ankle boots
> Outfit 3: Black and white striped long sleeved t-shirt, black denim jacket, black casual skirt, black low heeled pumps


Your outfits have inspired me to up my game! Even though I'm barely going anywhere today, I paired a dark-wash denim Theory jacket with a navy J.Crew tee, basic black jeans, bronze flats, and copper jewelry. The pin on my jacket lapel is rather special:my Dad gave to my Mom on their first wedding anniversary.  (This would have been in the mid-1940s, but I'm sure the pin is older than that since I doubt much jewelry was being made in the U.S. during wartime.)


----------



## ElainePG

keodi said:


> Same here pre-covid, now i just carry my coach cardholder in a ziploc bag.


Why in a Ziploc bag? To keep it separate from items that might contaminate it? (Sorry if I'm OT, but I stay awake at night thinking about things like this! )


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Your outfits have inspired me to up my game! Even though I'm barely going anywhere today, I paired a dark-wash denim Theory jacket with a navy J.Crew tee, basic black jeans, bronze flats, and copper jewelry. The pin on my jacket lapel is rather special:my Dad gave to my Mom on their first wedding anniversary.  (This would have been in the mid-1940s, but I'm sure the pin is older than that since I doubt much jewelry was being made in the U.S. during wartime.)
> View attachment 4853250



Love that brooch and so unexpected but perfect on denim


----------



## papertiger

I didn't take this outside today, just showing it off to you guys with the Twilly that took me ages to find.  The craftsperson told me not to carry the bag without a twilly or to wear gloves. 

For quite a few years I've felt the twilly designs were all getting brighter and busier with every season and was using a bias-folded Hermès navy _Printemps Ete 69- Automne Hiver_ 45, but luckily this cw of Cassandre's _Jeu de Cartes_ twilly fitted really well and it's only for this bag. Actually, in all my years of collecting I only have 3 twillys so far. 

H Sac Malette was once my grandmother's and is from the late 1940s, I didn't know the date until the craftsperson worked on it, I didn't even realise such old pieces had date stamps. My cousin got my grandmother's  Brn BK 28 (returne) and my sister another bag. Let me tell you there was stiff competition for the Kelly, but now I think I'm the luckiest one. 

Apparently C19 is getting worse again in many places in my country atm. Honestly, there was no social distancing gone on on the beach today so DH and I went to the cricket ground instead and watched the games until dinner time. Took my Evie and cheated on my H scarves with a Gucci Flora.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> I didn't take this outside today, just showing it off to you guys with the Twilly that took me ages to find.  The craftsperson told me not to carry the bag without a twilly or to wear gloves.
> 
> For quite a few years I've felt the twilly designs were all getting brighter and busier with every season and was using a bias-folded Hermès navy _Printemps Ete 69- Automne Hiver_ 45, but luckily this cw of Cassandre's _Jeu de Cartes_ twilly fitted really well and it's only for this bag. Actually, in all my years of collecting I only have 3 twillys so far.
> 
> H Sac Malette was once my grandmother's and is from the late 1940s, I didn't know the date until the craftsperson worked on it, I didn't even realise such old pieces had date stamps. My cousin got my grandmother's  Brn BK 28 (returne) and my sister another bag. Let me tell you there was stiff competition for the Kelly, but now I think I'm the luckiest one.
> 
> Apparently C19 is getting worse again in many places in my country atm. Honestly, there was no social distancing gone on on the beach today so DH and I went to the cricket ground instead and watched the games until dinner time. Took my Evie and cheated on my H scarves with a Gucci Flora.
> 
> View attachment 4853393



Your grandmother´s bag is adorable @papertiger! I wouldn´t have identified the style as Hermes, but it is totally my cup of tea! The twilly you bought is absolutely perfect! 
What kind of work did you have done on the bag?


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> This model from the collection had the camo lining...  the wolf in sheep's clothing.
> 
> View attachment 4852378
> View attachment 4852379


This is a fantastic looking bag and so tempting. Your post and pics sent me into a rabbit hole of looking at all types of Dior Miss Dior bags. This version is so fresh and fun!


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> I know this was all about the SLGs but my eyes kinda got stuck on that the breathtaking Coco Handle with the lizard  . Aubergine is my kinda of purple, and although I don't have one, adore the Coco Handle, she's too cute!





papertiger said:


> Outfits sound 100% great


Thank you for the Coco Handle and outfit love @papertiger 
I almost bought this bag in black and I am so happy I took the burgundy with lizard handle home instead. It’s in my top 5 most frequently carried bags in 2020 (in spite of wonky Covid 19 bag usage counts).



dcooney4 said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks dc! 



momasaurus said:


> Beautiful! This is weird but I also love your floor.
> I also usually pick the bag by my mood and needs for the day. And then I get lazy and carry one for an entire week. I like your challenge to yourself!


Ha ha, thanks for the floor shout out and challenge encouragement, @momasaurus !  I generally like the afternoon lighting in my office and the floor is a common background in my pics!



Cookiefiend said:


> Wow- your SLGs are beautiful, and what a great bag spill! ❤
> Do you have a favorite SLG, and if so - which one and why? I’m a big fan of bright SLGs and love theses reds!
> 
> I also did the 4 Bags in September challenge, I loved it. It was a bit of an eye opener too, in that I learned I really don’t *need* all of my bags - but I want them and enjoy having them. I’ve culled a few since then... though I also added a few!
> I wish I had known about your challenge (did you say it and I missed it? Totally possible!), I would have joined you!
> 
> These so chic! Thank you for sharing your outfits too!


Thank you @Cookiefiend . I have been curating my SLGs and I love the ones I chose to keep. The most frequently used ones are the BV Card Case, the Calvi and the Chanel Pink Coin Purse. The LV Empreinte Cles and Chanel Dark Pink Card Holder are flatter and the Chanel Dark Pink Car Holder has less capacity. In addition to the frequently used card cases I mentioned, I also use a LV Mini Pochette and the Chanel Red Lambskin Cosmetic Case often.
Thanks for sharing your 2019 September challenge findings. I agree with you on *“I learned I really don’t *need* all of my bags - but I want them and enjoy having them.”* So true.
No, you didn’t miss me commenting on my current challenge, I think I only figured it out after the first week of September started, after I reread that older thread and I just shared it yesterday.  You can still join me for the rest of the month or do it next month.


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> This is just so juicy! All the jewel tones make me happy.  Your eyeglass case looks like chevre..yummy. Card holders..I guess that’s where we’re headed.  I kinda feel sorry for cash. We even have a coin shortage now. I wonder if “big item” delivery people are getting fewer tips. With everything charged to cards, “they” know everything about our spending habits..if I think too much about it, it bothers me. But I digress...anyway Where’s your fountain pen? I’ve been unclogging one so I can put into rotation. Ugh! maybe I don’t have what it takes to properly maintain them...I just never remember to clean it when I switch out.
> 
> I missed the September challenge announcement..but think I can muster up the energy to join you for the rest of the month..change bags every 3 days?


Thanks @essiedub ! I love jewel tones, too. The eyeglasses case is the one that came from the optical store and it’s not leather, it’s an inexpensive plastic material that serves as a flexible slim case, ha ha! Yes, I seldom use cash - few retailers want it right now, preferring cards instead. You have a great memory, I love beautiful pens. I dropped off my Montblanc Meisterstuck White Solitaire Rose Gold Classique Rollerball for repairs today.
I neglected to announce my September challenge earlier. 
Yes, please join me for the rest of the month! Pick any bag in your closet and carry it for at least three days (or however long you like), then pick another bag ... it’s as easy as that.


essiedub said:


> I really need to see outfit #2!  Leopard print car coat and gold boots?!  Ooh ooh do post a photo..better yet, wear it again and post a modeling shot!!


 I will have to get back to you on the picture


keodi said:


> I love all of your items! that dark pink caviar card holder!


Thank you keodi! I switched to that dark pink caviar card holder today and it was a delight to use. 


msd_bags said:


> Love the bag, love the SLGs!!


Thanks msd! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Oh, yes, pleaaaassssee!


Ha ha, will do - I love that there are others who love leopard print and gold boots!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Your outfits have inspired me to up my game! Even though I'm barely going anywhere today, I paired a dark-wash denim Theory jacket with a navy J.Crew tee, basic black jeans, bronze flats, and copper jewelry. The pin on my jacket lapel is rather special:my Dad gave to my Mom on their first wedding anniversary.  (This would have been in the mid-1940s, but I'm sure the pin is older than that since I doubt much jewelry was being made in the U.S. during wartime.)
> View attachment 4853250


Great outfit Elaine! What a wonderful story about your brooch.   
Yay to encouraging and inspiring each other, as you inspired me on the card cases earlier!


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> I didn't take this outside today, just showing it off to you guys with the Twilly that took me ages to find.  The craftsperson told me not to carry the bag without a twilly or to wear gloves.
> 
> For quite a few years I've felt the twilly designs were all getting brighter and busier with every season and was using a bias-folded Hermès navy _Printemps Ete 69- Automne Hiver_ 45, but luckily this cw of Cassandre's _Jeu de Cartes_ twilly fitted really well and it's only for this bag. Actually, in all my years of collecting I only have 3 twillys so far.
> 
> H Sac Malette was once my grandmother's and is from the late 1940s, I didn't know the date until the craftsperson worked on it, I didn't even realise such old pieces had date stamps. My cousin got my grandmother's  Brn BK 28 (returne) and my sister another bag. Let me tell you there was stiff competition for the Kelly, but now I think I'm the luckiest one.
> 
> Apparently C19 is getting worse again in many places in my country atm. Honestly, there was no social distancing gone on on the beach today so DH and I went to the cricket ground instead and watched the games until dinner time. Took my Evie and cheated on my H scarves with a Gucci Flora.
> 
> View attachment 4853393


Your Sac Mallette is stunning and is in beautiful condition! Great match with the twilly. Clearly good taste and a sense of style runs in the family. What treasures your grandmother collected. 
Sorry to hear C19 is on the rise in your country, new cases are on the rise in my country, too. It sounds like you had a good time watching cricket games.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Your grandmother´s bag is adorable @papertiger! I wouldn´t have identified the style as Hermes, but it is totally my cup of tea! The twilly you bought is absolutely perfect!
> What kind of work did you have done on the bag?



Thank you, handbag on top and jewellery case below lined in velvet. 

Hermes call it a Spa, just overall check-up and rejuvenation. The colour came back to it's original deep Bleu Marine colour and shine, so obviously it must have been a bit dry. I think there were a few other things but I can't quite remember, Anyway, came back good as new. Usually I do my own bags but not this one.


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Thank you for the Coco Handle and outfit love @papertiger
> I almost bought this bag in black and I am so happy I took the burgundy with lizard handle home instead. It’s in my top 5 most frequently carried bags in 2020 (in spite of wonky Covid 19 bag usage counts).
> 
> 
> Thanks dc!
> 
> 
> Ha ha, thanks for the floor shout out and challenge encouragement, @momasaurus !  I generally like the afternoon lighting in my office and the floor is a common background in my pics!
> 
> 
> Thank you @Cookiefiend . I have been curating my SLGs and I love the ones I chose to keep. The most frequently used ones are the BV Card Case, the Calvi and the Chanel Pink Coin Purse. The LV Empreinte Cles and Chanel Dark Pink Card Holder are flatter and the Chanel Dark Pink Car Holder has less capacity. In addition to the frequently used card cases I mentioned, I also use a LV Mini Pochette and the Chanel Red Lambskin Cosmetic Case often.
> Thanks for sharing your 2019 September challenge findings. I agree with you on *“I learned I really don’t *need* all of my bags - but I want them and enjoy having them.”* So true.
> No, you didn’t miss me commenting on my current challenge, I think I only figured it out after the first week of September started, after I reread that older thread and I just shared it yesterday.  You can still join me for the rest of the month or do it next month.



When you think C don't even do lizard anymore, it makes it even more special. 

I wish I'd bought one. I knew it at the time. I also knew I'd regret not buying one if I didn't. And I was right  

It's good for me though. I can't have everything. It's a joy to see your burgundy, so glad you're using it so much.


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Your Sac Mallette is stunning and is in beautiful condition! Great match with the twilly. Clearly good taste and a sense of style runs in the family. What treasures your grandmother collected.
> Sorry to hear C19 is on the rise in your country, new cases are on the rise in my country, too. It sounds like you had a good time watching cricket games.



Thank you. In my living room, I've a picture of my grandmother presenting an award. Unfortunately, she died too young, and sadly, photos and things are all we have to remember her. My aunt kept her bags stored away until she thought we were old enough to look after them and they were only passed on to us about 10 years ago when my cousin was married. 

At least on a local cricket ground there is still so much space around the pitch it's easy to have some space. On the beach there's no chance.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> I didn't take this outside today, just showing it off to you guys with the Twilly that took me ages to find.  The craftsperson told me not to carry the bag without a twilly or to wear gloves.
> 
> For quite a few years I've felt the twilly designs were all getting brighter and busier with every season and was using a bias-folded Hermès navy _Printemps Ete 69- Automne Hiver_ 45, but luckily this cw of Cassandre's _Jeu de Cartes_ twilly fitted really well and it's only for this bag. Actually, in all my years of collecting I only have 3 twillys so far.
> 
> H Sac Malette was once my grandmother's and is from the late 1940s, I didn't know the date until the craftsperson worked on it, I didn't even realise such old pieces had date stamps. My cousin got my grandmother's  Brn BK 28 (returne) and my sister another bag. Let me tell you there was stiff competition for the Kelly, but now I think I'm the luckiest one.
> 
> Apparently C19 is getting worse again in many places in my country atm. Honestly, there was no social distancing gone on on the beach today so DH and I went to the cricket ground instead and watched the games until dinner time. Took my Evie and cheated on my H scarves with a Gucci Flora.
> 
> View attachment 4853393


Love the bag and twilly.


----------



## momasaurus

essiedub said:


> Those contrast handles ..le sigh..I love the Pico! Aside from the plume, I use that the most of my H bags (cuz it’s a tote perhaps) Are you using the twilly as a shoulder strap? Love all the SLGs of course! What are you storing in the Bastias?


Yes, shoulder strap! @Cookiefiend started the trend a few pages back. I threw in some extra SLGs for the photo, LOL. The Bastias are for drivers license and credit cards, Calvis for quarters for parking meters, another for earphones. I just love a lot of color!


----------



## momasaurus

keodi said:


> I own a trim I in size 38, it is a large bag, but not huge, I'd love to get a trim II in size 35cm one day all th eones i have seen are not in so great condition.
> 
> I love bag spills! your Pico I'm amazed at how much this size can hold!
> 
> Same here pre-covid, now i just carry my coach cardholder in a ziploc bag.


I need to take a photo of my trim 35 in Rouge H chamonix! Great condition (also I haven't used it much, alas).
The little Pico is sort of magic. I think because of the almost square bottom - surprisingly roomy.
Wow - you even put your cardholder in plastic? I have not been quite so strict. Actually sometimes i just use my pockets: phone, credit card, carkeys.


----------



## keodi

momasaurus said:


> I need to take a photo of my trim 35 in Rouge H chamonix! Great condition (also I haven't used it much, alas).
> The little Pico is sort of magic. I think because of the almost square bottom - surprisingly roomy.
> *Wow - you even put your cardholder in plastic?* I have not been quite so strict. Actually sometimes i just use my pockets: phone, credit card, carkeys.


I do! since I can't sanitize it when I get home. I'd love to see your Rouge H trim, I love trims!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> This is a fantastic looking bag and so tempting. Your post and pics sent me into a rabbit hole of looking at all types of Dior Miss Dior bags. This version is so fresh and fun!



Welcome to the rabbit hole! I´m already there and must have been hiding in the shadows of my guilty conscience when you came in...  no more bags for a while for me!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> Ha ha, will do - I love that there are others who love leopard print and gold boots!


My idea of fashion heaven! It´s getting cooler here so it won´t be long until my tiger print coat (unfortunately I don´t have a leopard except for heavy fur coats) will come out of its summer sleep. I´d love to wear it with gold boots, but the only pair I have are true vintage 70ies and have become all sticky inside. They have a fabric lining and the foam underneath has disintegrated. Where are they anyway? There must be a way to fix the issue....


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> Thank you for the Coco Handle and outfit love @papertiger
> I almost bought this bag in black and I am so happy I took the burgundy with lizard handle home instead. It’s in my top 5 most frequently carried bags in 2020 (in spite of wonky Covid 19 bag usage counts).
> 
> 
> Thanks dc!
> 
> 
> Ha ha, thanks for the floor shout out and challenge encouragement, @momasaurus !  I generally like the afternoon lighting in my office and the floor is a common background in my pics!
> 
> 
> Thank you @Cookiefiend . I have been curating my SLGs and I love the ones I chose to keep. The most frequently used ones are the BV Card Case, the Calvi and the Chanel Pink Coin Purse. The LV Empreinte Cles and Chanel Dark Pink Card Holder are flatter and the Chanel Dark Pink Car Holder has less capacity. In addition to the frequently used card cases I mentioned, I also use a LV Mini Pochette and the Chanel Red Lambskin Cosmetic Case often.
> Thanks for sharing your 2019 September challenge findings. I agree with you on *“I learned I really don’t *need* all of my bags - but I want them and enjoy having them.”* So true.
> No, you didn’t miss me commenting on my current challenge, I think I only figured it out after the first week of September started, after I reread that older thread and I just shared it yesterday.  You can still join me for the rest of the month or do it next month.


❤
I’ll join you for the rest of the month, starting with the bag I carried yesterday - the Gucci Padlock. It hasn’t been carried much this year (C-19), so this will be a good way to bump up the wears on it. I’ll do a bag spill too, because it’s such a nice black and gold bag.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Thank you, handbag on top and jewellery case below lined in velvet.
> 
> Hermes call it a Spa, just overall check-up and rejuvenation. The colour came back to it's original deep Bleu Marine colour and shine, so obviously it must have been a bit dry. I think there were a few other things but I can't quite remember, Anyway, came back good as new. Usually I do my own bags but not this one.



With a valuable bag - not only that it is Hermes, but that it was your grandmother´s- like this I fully understand you didn´t do diy. It´s such a beautiful bag! I have seen the shape with the extra compartment underneath on vintage German Goldpfeil bags, but never in person.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> ❤
> I’ll join you for the rest of the month, starting with the bag I carried yesterday - the Gucci Padlock. It hasn’t been carried much this year (C-19), so this will be a good way to bump up the wears on it. I’ll do a bag spill too, because it’s such a nice black and gold bag.


Yay! I like your Gucci Padlock, looking forward to your pics!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> This September I decided to challenge myself by using a bag for three days at a time, any bag I wanted to carry and I had to stick with it for at least three days before switching. So far, it’s been an enjoyable challenge



I´d like to join your challenge! It´s high time my bags get to see the light of day. Last week I finally decided to actually wear my black Gaucho and have been enjoying it very much. 
It looks good with the long 70ies dresses I´m wearing at the moment.  
I´ll stick to it for a few more days and then decide which one will be next.






Not much stuff for a rather big bag like this, but all I need for a quick trip to the shops.


----------



## msd_bags

papertiger said:


> Thank you. In my living room, I've a picture of my grandmother presenting an award. Unfortunately, she died too young, and sadly, photos and things are all we have to remember her.* My aunt kept her bags stored away until she thought we were old enough to look after them and they were only passed on to us about 10 years ago when my cousin was married*.
> 
> At least on a local cricket ground there is still so much space around the pitch it's easy to have some space. On the beach there's no chance.


What you said about passing on the bag got me thinking, are my bags “worthy” to be passed on?  Will they still have value many years down the road? Or no one would want them when it’s time...


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´d like to join your challenge! It´s high time my bags get to see the light of day. Last week I finally decided to actually wear my black Gaucho and have been enjoying it very much.
> It looks good with the long 70ies dresses I´m wearing at the moment.
> I´ll stick to it for a few more days and then decide which one will be next.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854190
> View attachment 4854191
> 
> 
> Not much stuff for a rather big bag like this, but all I need for a quick trip to the shops.


 Yay for joining the challenge.
Your bag has that cool girl chic look. Great bag spill pic. I love your red wallet!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> I didn't take this outside today, just showing it off to you guys with the Twilly that took me ages to find.  The craftsperson told me not to carry the bag without a twilly or to wear gloves.
> 
> For quite a few years I've felt the twilly designs were all getting brighter and busier with every season and was using a bias-folded Hermès navy _Printemps Ete 69- Automne Hiver_ 45, but luckily this cw of Cassandre's _Jeu de Cartes_ twilly fitted really well and it's only for this bag. Actually, in all my years of collecting I only have 3 twillys so far.
> 
> H Sac Malette was once my grandmother's and is from the late 1940s, I didn't know the date until the craftsperson worked on it, I didn't even realise such old pieces had date stamps. My cousin got my grandmother's  Brn BK 28 (returne) and my sister another bag. Let me tell you there was stiff competition for the Kelly, but now I think I'm the luckiest one.
> 
> Apparently C19 is getting worse again in many places in my country atm. Honestly, there was no social distancing gone on on the beach today so DH and I went to the cricket ground instead and watched the games until dinner time. Took my Evie and cheated on my H scarves with a Gucci Flora.
> 
> View attachment 4853393


The twilly is a perfect match to your grandmother's bag, @papertiger . Understated and chic. Do you ever find an occasion to carry the bag, or is it more of a display piece?


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> When you think C don't even do lizard anymore, it makes it even more special.
> 
> I wish I'd bought one. I knew it at the time. I also knew I'd regret not buying one if I didn't. And I was right
> 
> It's good for me though. I can't have everything. It's a joy to see your burgundy, so glad you're using it so much.


Thank you for the Coco Handle love. Yes, it is even more special to me since Chanel stopped producing exotics. My 9 yo DS always want to “pet the lizard (handle)” when I carry this bag. 



papertiger said:


> Thank you. In my living room, I've a picture of my grandmother presenting an award. Unfortunately, she died too young, and sadly, photos and things are all we have to remember her. My aunt kept her bags stored away until she thought we were old enough to look after them and they were only passed on to us about 10 years ago when my cousin was married.
> 
> At least on a local cricket ground there is still so much space around the pitch it's easy to have some space. On the beach there's no chance.


How wonderful that your aunt saved your grandmother’s bags to share with the next generation.
Thank goodness you were able to carve out your own space at the cricket pitch and enjoy some of the end of summer fresh air and activities.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> The twilly is a perfect match to your grandmother's bag, @papertiger . Understated and chic. Do you ever find an occasion to carry the bag, or is it more of a display piece?



Thank you. I believe she and my grandfather played bridge, and she would also have been aware of Cassandre's cards so it seemed perfect.

I have carried her, but I am a bit over-sensitive about it. Sometimes that's not so much fun for me or the poor people I'm with, so  I'd have to know exactly where I'm going and what I'm doing.



msd_bags said:


> What you said about passing on the bag got me thinking, are my bags “worthy” to be passed on?  Will they still have value many years down the road? Or no one would want them when it’s time...



It's a good point, just for a sanity check, just do ditch ones we only like but don't love.

I would just enjoy them, I know my grandmother did, and she didn't have many. Unless they're collector's pieces from the start, we should't run mini 'museum' IMO. That's my tendency, and actually I need to fight it, who knows what's important to the next gen?

I have seen so many new members on tPF that have joined, having just received inherited bags from relatives, asking for authenticity on the AT Gucci thread. I'd say 75% want to know, is it authentic? How much is it worth and where can they sell it?


----------



## msd_bags

papertiger said:


> Thank you. I believe she and my grandfather played bridge, and she would also have been aware of Cassandre's cards so it seemed perfect.
> 
> I have carried her, but I am a bit over-sensitive about it. Sometimes that's not so much fun for me or the poor people I'm with, so  I'd have to know exactly where I'm going and what I'm doing.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good point, just for a sanity check, just do ditch ones we only like but don't love.
> 
> I would just enjoy them, I know my grandmother did, and she didn't have many. Unless they're collector's pieces from the start, we should't run mini 'museum' IMO. That's my tendency, and actually I need to fight it, who knows what's important to the next gen?
> 
> I have seen so many new members on tPF that have joined, having just received inherited bags from relatives, asking for authenticity on the AT Gucci thread. I'd say 75% want to know, is it authentic? How much is it worth and where can they sell it?


I hope those who will get my bag will enjoy using them, not just get cash for them.


----------



## dcooney4

I keep thinking about that little mulberry Hampstead bag. Also I saw a Ferragamo bag at the outlet I really liked ,but I know nothing about the brand other than where they are made. Are Ferragamo bags worth it?


----------



## dcooney4

Here is a picture of the Ferragamo.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´d like to join your challenge! It´s high time my bags get to see the light of day. Last week I finally decided to actually wear my black Gaucho and have been enjoying it very much.
> It looks good with the long 70ies dresses I´m wearing at the moment.
> I´ll stick to it for a few more days and then decide which one will be next.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854190
> View attachment 4854191
> 
> 
> Not much stuff for a rather big bag like this, but all I need for a quick trip to the shops.


What is the item with the pictures on it. I like the look of it? Is it a planner?


----------



## momasaurus

keodi said:


> I do! since I can't sanitize it when I get home. I'd love to see your Rouge H trim, I love trims!


Why don't we have a showcase where we post pix of bags we have in multiples? That would be fun (and maybe embarrassing for me).


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> I have seen so many new members on tPF that have joined, having just received inherited bags from relatives, asking for authenticity on the AT Gucci thread. I'd say 75% want to know, is it authentic? How much is it worth and where can they sell it?


This makes me sad.
(My daughter already knows this stuff, LOL)


----------



## doni

ElainePG said:


> Your outfits have inspired me to up my game! Even though I'm barely going anywhere today, I paired a dark-wash denim Theory jacket with a navy J.Crew tee, basic black jeans, bronze flats, and copper jewelry. The pin on my jacket lapel is rather special:my Dad gave to my Mom on their first wedding anniversary.  (This would have been in the mid-1940s, but I'm sure the pin is older than that since I doubt much jewelry was being made in the U.S. during wartime.)



That broche goes perfect with that blazer! I love pimped up denim.



papertiger said:


> H Sac Malette was once my grandmother's and is from the late 1940s, I didn't know the date until the craftsperson worked on it, I didn't even realise such old pieces had date stamps. My cousin got my grandmother's  Brn BK 28 (returne) and my sister another bag. Let me tell you there was stiff competition for the Kelly, but now I think I'm the luckiest one.



What a treasure of a bag! You can get a vintage box Kelly easily, even if it is not the same as having grandma’s, but this is double special.


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> Why don't we have a showcase where we post pix of bags we have in multiples? That would be fun (and maybe embarrassing for me).


Oh my! I do this often.


----------



## doni

papertiger said:


> Nearly all fabric is woven. Even felt is just boiled woven fabric.
> 
> The weft and warp on a tonic suit or dress etc are just different colours. Sometimes closely related and sometimes contrasting or even complimentary. In Hermes silk-language they call them changeant basically shifting/changing/variable.
> 
> The tonic colour(s) came through in Modernist design in the late-1950s but goes back across the centuries in Gentleman's suiting. Even before modernism, Teds (the Edwardians) of the 1950s had draped suits made from 'two-tone' so they could be even more the peacock male.
> 
> Tell me to shut-up but I have been marking so I may be over-explaining everything. Many features of Modernism were resurrected in 1990s minimalism. For both, as embellishment of garments decreased more attention focused on technological innovation of the fabric itself including unusual fabrics. In the late-50s and 1960s men's suits often used fine mohair wool to create the tonic effect since mohair gleams like silk. Another name is 'shot' but generally only used with silk. Sometimes silk is in the mix of tonic suiting too. Raw or Thai silk is often created in tonic and this fabric was often made into shirts (i.e. tonic shirt) dresses or skirts in the 1960s. Jeff Banks brought tonic suiting into womenswear in the late 1970s.



No please, don’t shut up! I love learning about this stuff.
I think I see now what you mean by tonic weave...

I think this was different, like the colors were not mixed in the weave but like lumps of wool pressed against each other...

I actually got up in the middle of this message and went to look for the old thing  Can’t help it, I am a closet nerd. Some pics. The colors are uneven, some parts of the fabric have more green, some more purple. The feel is also uneven, with some areas showing high ridges and some more flat... . Composition Schulwool (fleece wool) and some silk.Strange fabric. Jil Sander was actually a textile engineer by training. There is always talk about her clean lines and all that, but I think she was as much, if not more, about the fabrics. Wasn’t also that what caused the conflict with the Pradas? That they didn’t want to pay for her fabrics?





By the way @papertiger , BIG thank you for the Wolford silk mask recommendation, it arrived today, took it to the doctors, and I cannot like it more.

Girls, take note, it really is a game changer of a mask.


----------



## papertiger

doni said:


> No please, don’t shut up! I love learning about this stuff.
> I think I see now what you mean by tonic weave...
> 
> I think this was different, like the colors were not mixed in the weave but like lumps of wool pressed against each other...
> 
> I actually got up in the middle of this message and went to look for the old thing  Can’t help it, I am a closet nerd. Some pics. The colors are uneven, some parts of the fabric have more green, some more purple. The feel is also uneven, with some areas showing high ridges and some more flat... . Composition Schulwool (fleece wool) and some silk.Strange fabric. Jil Sander was actually a textile engineer by training. There is always talk about her clean lines and all that, but I think she was as much, if not more, about the fabrics. Wasn’t also that what caused the conflict with the Pradas? That they didn’t want to pay for her fabrics?
> 
> View attachment 4854593
> View attachment 4854594
> 
> 
> By the way @papertiger , BIG thank you for the Wolford silk mask recommendation, it arrived today, took it to the doctors, and I cannot like it more.
> 
> Girls, take note, it really is a game changer of a mask.



Glad you like the mask, for me too. Everything else does not come close.


----------



## dcooney4

doni said:


> No please, don’t shut up! I love learning about this stuff.
> I think I see now what you mean by tonic weave...
> 
> I think this was different, like the colors were not mixed in the weave but like lumps of wool pressed against each other...
> 
> I actually got up in the middle of this message and went to look for the old thing  Can’t help it, I am a closet nerd. Some pics. The colors are uneven, some parts of the fabric have more green, some more purple. The feel is also uneven, with some areas showing high ridges and some more flat... . Composition Schulwool (fleece wool) and some silk.Strange fabric. Jil Sander was actually a textile engineer by training. There is always talk about her clean lines and all that, but I think she was as much, if not more, about the fabrics. Wasn’t also that what caused the conflict with the Pradas? That they didn’t want to pay for her fabrics?
> 
> View attachment 4854593
> View attachment 4854594
> 
> 
> By the way @papertiger , BIG thank you for the Wolford silk mask recommendation, it arrived today, took it to the doctors, and I cannot like it more.
> 
> Girls, take note, it really is a game changer of a mask.


Can you wear the mask with out glasses fogging up?


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Can you wear the mask with out glasses fogging up?



No  have to be one or other.

ATM here we only have to wear our masks indoors in public spaces so it hasn't been too bad


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> I keep thinking about that little mulberry Hampstead bag. Also I saw a Ferragamo bag at the outlet I really liked ,but I know nothing about the brand other than where they are made. Are Ferragamo bags worth it?


I like Ferragamo personally. I had a vintage Sofia (donated because it had too many dividers and one day I looked at it on my car seat and saw how worn it looked - it was probably 35 years old?) and now have the Studio bag - which I adore.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Here is a picture of the Ferragamo.
> 
> View attachment 4854544


I like the pop of pink on the underside of the handles. The outside zipped pocket looks as though it would be handy for tucking in a cell phone. But don't you prefer crossbody bags? This looks like a shoulder bag, or perhaps arm-carry.


----------



## ElainePG

doni said:


> *That broche goes perfect with that blazer! I love pimped up denim.*
> 
> 
> 
> What a treasure of a bag! You can get a vintage box Kelly easily, even if it is not the same as having grandma’s, but this is double special.


I'm thinking of swapping out the buttons. The ones on it now are just boring dark plastic. I'm thinking about these, which the web site says are bronze. I like the ancient feel of the design.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> I like Ferragamo personally. I had a vintage Sofia (donated because it had too many dividers and one day I looked at it on my car seat and saw how worn it looked - it was probably 35 years old?) and now have the Studio bag - which I adore.


I remember when you flipped for the Studio. Glad you still like it.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Here’s the Gucci Small Padlock Top Handle. I really like this bag, I think it’s very chic. This is the bag that replaced my Loewe Puzzle - I loved the Puzzle, but when it started to have edge coat cracking in just 10 months (and y’all know it’s not my only black bag), I returned it. Cracked edge coating is one thing I do not like at all. @Sparkletastic noted that the Padlock is smaller than the Puzzle, and it is... so I don’t carry it as much as I would if it just a little bigger. It’s more of a “going out to dinner/hanging out with friends” type purse and less of an “omg I’m late for work, throw everything in there” bag.
But it sure is pretty!


This pocket on the back is not useful - but slim things like a mask, tickets, or bus passes fit fine.


Inside and bag spill (phone fits too)




One concern I have is where the flap of the bag attaches to the purse. This is very sturdy leather - very structured and thick. When you open the flap all the way, A crease forms - the crease is a natural function/result of opening the bag - it has to be there, but I’m concerned  that the leather might crack eventually... so I take care to moisturize this bag on a quarterly basis, in hopes of avoiding that.


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> I really need to see outfit #2!  Leopard print car coat and gold boots?!  Ooh ooh do post a photo..better yet, wear it again and post a modeling shot!!





cowgirlsboots said:


> Oh, yes, pleaaaassssee!



Here’s a pic of the leopard print car coat and gold sock booties. The sock booties I picked up for a steal. Holt Renfrew was the main upscale store in my city. Nordstrom was coming to town to open up a store. Holt Renfrew sent me a coupon for $500CDN to spend in their store. I found these Loeffler Randall Kassidy gold glittered stretch-knit sock boots and paid the tax $14.50CDN for these fun booties.  Here’s a link to Net A Porter for other views of the booties.
https://www.net-a-porter.com/en-gb/...sidy-glittered-stretch-knit-sock-boots/991020


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> Yay for joining the challenge.
> Your bag has that cool girl chic look. Great bag spill pic. I love your red wallet!



Thank-you! 
This bag- together with the same in red as I simply couldn´t decide which one was nicer and did the crazy thing to get both- was my first ever premier designer bag. I bought it in 2014 and haven´t worn it much, because I always feared to ruin it.


----------



## whateve

msd_bags said:


> I hope those who will get my bag will enjoy using them, not just get cash for them.


I do too but I have a spreadsheet showing what I paid so I hope they at least price them correctly when they resell them.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> Here is a picture of the Ferragamo.
> 
> View attachment 4854544


I like Ferragamo but I'd probably never pay full price for one. They have terrible resale.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Thank you. I believe she and my grandfather played bridge, and she would also have been aware of Cassandre's cards so it seemed perfect.
> 
> I have carried her, but I am a bit over-sensitive about it. Sometimes that's not so much fun for me or the poor people I'm with, so  I'd have to know exactly where I'm going and what I'm doing.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good point, just for a sanity check, just do ditch ones we only like but don't love.
> 
> I would just enjoy them, I know my grandmother did, and she didn't have many. Unless they're collector's pieces from the start, we should't run mini 'museum' IMO. That's my tendency, and actually I need to fight it, who knows what's important to the next gen?
> 
> I have seen so many new members on tPF that have joined, having just received inherited bags from relatives, asking for authenticity on the AT Gucci thread. I'd say 75% want to know, is it authentic? How much is it worth and where can they sell it?



If my bags went to the next generation I fear they would only wonder about authenticity and potential sales value for most of my bags. My DDs aren´t into the crazy Galiano pieces I love so much like the Trailer Trash bags. Even the Gaucho would be frowned upon. I think the only bag both DDs would want is the New Lock...   So I better take your advice and wear and enjoy my bags as long as I can.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I do too but I have a spreadsheet showing what I paid so I hope they at least price them correctly when they resell them.



That´s a great idea! If I did something like your spreadsheet I´d make sure to add the average price the bags fetch on the resale sites at the time of purchase as some of mine were fantastic bargains.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> What is the item with the pictures on it. I like the look of it? Is it a planner?



It´s one of the little pouches I made out of some big non-woven shopping bags from the Bhv Marais department store in Paris. I keep my hand sanitizer and a spare mask in it. 
The design is a map of the Marais quarter in Paris that happens to be my favourite Parisian quarter.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> Here’s a pic of the leopard print car coat and gold sock booties. The sock booties I picked up for a steal. Holt Renfrew was the main upscale store in my city. Nordstrom was coming to town to open up a store. Holt Renfrew sent me a coupon for $500CDN to spend in their store. I found these Loeffler Randall Kassidy gold glittered stretch-knit sock boots and paid the tax $14.50CDN for these fun booties.  Here’s a link to Net A Porter for other views of the booties.
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/en-gb/...sidy-glittered-stretch-knit-sock-boots/991020
> View attachment 4854829
> View attachment 4854830


Wow to the great outfit! And wow to the unbelievable deal on your booties!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

My first ever:


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> Here’s a pic of the leopard print car coat and gold sock booties. The sock booties I picked up for a steal. Holt Renfrew was the main upscale store in my city. Nordstrom was coming to town to open up a store. Holt Renfrew sent me a coupon for $500CDN to spend in their store. I found these Loeffler Randall Kassidy gold glittered stretch-knit sock boots and paid the tax $14.50CDN for these fun booties.  Here’s a link to Net A Porter for other views of the booties.
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/en-gb/...sidy-glittered-stretch-knit-sock-boots/991020
> View attachment 4854829
> View attachment 4854830


 I found a photo of my gold boots, but still don´t know where I put them...


----------



## LPR200

cowgirlsboots said:


> It´s one of the little pouches I made out of some big non-woven shopping bags from the Bhv Marais department store in Paris. I keep my hand sanitizer and a spare mask in it.
> The design is a map of the Marais quarter in Paris that happens to be my favourite Parisian quarter.
> 
> View attachment 4854976


Those are adorable!!!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

LPR200 said:


> Those are adorable!!!!



Thank-you so much! Other department stores like Le Bon Marché sell all sorts of pouches and small items with their brand pattern. (The Le Bon Marché version looks a bit like Goyard!) Le bhv doesn´t. I only found the huge recycled shopping bags, so took a couple of them home and made my own pouches. I gave some to my children as souvenirs and they liked them.


----------



## LPR200

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you so much! Other department stores like Le Bon Marché sell all sorts of pouches and small items with their brand pattern. (The Le Bon Marché version looks a bit like Goyard!) Le bhv doesn´t. I only found the huge recycled shopping bags, so took a couple of them home and made my own pouches. I gave some to my children as souvenirs and they liked them.


Those are great souvenirs and special, since you made them! I'm going to try it if when I get to go back to Paris (one day we'll travel again, right?)


----------



## cowgirlsboots

LPR200 said:


> Those are great souvenirs and special, since you made them! I'm going to try it if when I get to go back to Paris (one day we'll travel again, right?)


Hopefully we will be allowed to travel without too many restrictions, soon. Actually I was very daring and booked flights to Paris and made hotel reservations for February 21. The hotel can be cancelled without charge until the very last day. The money for the flights I´ll lose in case we can´t go...


This is what Le Bon Marché sells. they aren´t cheap, but very nice quality. Next time I might get a small one. The design represents their escalators.


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Here’s the Gucci Small Padlock Top Handle. I really like this bag, I think it’s very chic. This is the bag that replaced my Loewe Puzzle - I loved the Puzzle, but when it started to have edge coat cracking in just 10 months (and y’all know it’s not my only black bag), I returned it. Cracked edge coating is one thing I do not like at all. @Sparkletastic noted that the Padlock is smaller than the Puzzle, and it is... so I don’t carry it as much as I would if it just a little bigger. It’s more of a “going out to dinner/hanging out with friends” type purse and less of an “omg I’m late for work, throw everything in there” bag.
> But it sure is pretty!
> View attachment 4854723
> 
> This pocket on the back is not useful - but slim things like a mask, tickets, or bus passes fit fine.
> View attachment 4854727
> 
> Inside and bag spill (phone fits too)
> View attachment 4854724
> 
> View attachment 4854725
> 
> One concern I have is where the flap of the bag attaches to the purse. This is very sturdy leather - very structured and thick. When you open the flap all the way, A crease forms - the crease is a natural function/result of opening the bag - it has to be there, but I’m concerned  that the leather might crack eventually... so I take care to moisturize this bag on a quarterly basis, in hopes of avoiding that.
> View attachment 4854726



OMG when did 'this' happen? Stunning!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Wow to the great outfit! And wow to the unbelievable deal on your booties!


Thank you @cowgirlsboots !


cowgirlsboots said:


> I found a photo of my gold boots, but still don´t know where I put them...
> View attachment 4854987


Great looking boots - I hope you can find them soon.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´d like to join your challenge! It´s high time my bags get to see the light of day. Last week I finally decided to actually wear my black Gaucho and have been enjoying it very much.
> It looks good with the long 70ies dresses I´m wearing at the moment.
> I´ll stick to it for a few more days and then decide which one will be next.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854190
> View attachment 4854191
> 
> 
> Not much stuff for a rather big bag like this, but all I need for a quick trip to the shops.



I bet it looks amazing with '70s dresses. The leather looks really wonderful. You must have worked on it hard 

I always think Chloes, old Marc Jacobs and Bal Moto bags looks fab with maxis too.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> Thank you @cowgirlsboots !
> 
> Great looking boots - I hope you can find them soon.


Thank-you! I must do a house search tomorrow. There are nowhere upstairs so the downstairs with all the boxes and bags it will be...


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Here’s the Gucci Small Padlock Top Handle. I really like this bag, I think it’s very chic. This is the bag that replaced my Loewe Puzzle - I loved the Puzzle, but when it started to have edge coat cracking in just 10 months (and y’all know it’s not my only black bag), I returned it. Cracked edge coating is one thing I do not like at all. @Sparkletastic noted that the Padlock is smaller than the Puzzle, and it is... so I don’t carry it as much as I would if it just a little bigger. It’s more of a “going out to dinner/hanging out with friends” type purse and less of an “omg I’m late for work, throw everything in there” bag.
> But it sure is pretty!
> View attachment 4854723
> 
> This pocket on the back is not useful - but slim things like a mask, tickets, or bus passes fit fine.
> View attachment 4854727
> 
> Inside and bag spill (phone fits too)
> View attachment 4854724
> 
> View attachment 4854725
> 
> One concern I have is where the flap of the bag attaches to the purse. This is very sturdy leather - very structured and thick. When you open the flap all the way, A crease forms - the crease is a natural function/result of opening the bag - it has to be there, but I’m concerned  that the leather might crack eventually... so I take care to moisturize this bag on a quarterly basis, in hopes of avoiding that.
> View attachment 4854726


Such a gorgeous black top handle. I looked at Gucci’s website last night after you mentioned this bag and they don’t seem to carry your full leather version at the moment (removing temptation.) 
Thank you for the analysis of the Padlock as a going out with friends vs throw all work stuff in there, very helpful in terms of judging capacity.
Also, thanks for sharing your Loewe Puzzle comments (also on my radar) of edge coat cracking problems.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> I bet it looks amazing with '70s dresses. The leather looks really wonderful. You must have worked on it hard
> 
> I always think Chloes, old Marc Jacobs and Bal Moto bags looks fab with maxis too.


Thank-you! Actually I din´t do anything to this bag. It´s a natural beauty and smells heavenly. Once it got drained in the rain and didn´t mind at all. It just dried back to its former glory. The red one is the same as is the really big black one I have, too. Perfect leather! 

They all look good with anything with boho vibes, but are perfect with simple jeans and a black t-shirt, too and they  go well with plain black dresses short or long. That´s my everyday wardrobe covered! 

I´ll have to look up the brands you mentioned. Uneducated me...  I know my Diors, but that´s it.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Here is a picture of the Ferragamo.
> 
> View attachment 4854544



Ferragamo are old school. People who like classic luxury that is beautifully made shop there. My Gucci SA left and went to Ferragamo but I couldn't quite make the switch. I sometimes think it's a bit grown-up for me. Then I remember I _am_ actually grown-up, I just dress like I'm not. .

I remember going to a special auction of Audrey Hepburn's things. 6 pairs of Ferragamo flats lined up at the side of the room.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

cowgirlsboots said:


> My first ever:
> 
> View attachment 4854986


Who wants to know what´s inside?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Here is a picture of the Ferragamo.
> 
> View attachment 4854544



That´s a beautiful bag! It looks very well made. My fingertips want to caress the leather! Effortless casual elegance comes to mind.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you! Actually I din´t do anything to this bag. It´s a natural beauty and smells heavenly. Once it got drained in the rain and didn´t mind at all. It just dried back to its former glory. The red one is the same as is the really big black one I have, too. Perfect leather!
> 
> They all look good with anything with boho vibes, but are perfect with simple jeans and a black t-shirt, too and they  go well with plain black dresses short or long. That´s my everyday wardrobe covered!
> 
> I´ll have to look up the brands you mentioned. Uneducated me...  I know my Diors, but that´s it.



I only have an original little Dior Saddle bag, of course I lusted after everything. I could have killed for a Samurai

I do however have a pair of Dior Gaucho sandals though


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Here’s the Gucci Small Padlock Top Handle. I really like this bag, I think it’s very chic. This is the bag that replaced my Loewe Puzzle - I loved the Puzzle, but when it started to have edge coat cracking in just 10 months (and y’all know it’s not my only black bag), I returned it. Cracked edge coating is one thing I do not like at all. @Sparkletastic noted that the Padlock is smaller than the Puzzle, and it is... so I don’t carry it as much as I would if it just a little bigger. It’s more of a “going out to dinner/hanging out with friends” type purse and less of an “omg I’m late for work, throw everything in there” bag.
> But it sure is pretty!
> View attachment 4854723
> 
> This pocket on the back is not useful - but slim things like a mask, tickets, or bus passes fit fine.
> View attachment 4854727
> 
> Inside and bag spill (phone fits too)
> View attachment 4854724
> 
> View attachment 4854725
> 
> One concern I have is where the flap of the bag attaches to the purse. This is very sturdy leather - very structured and thick. When you open the flap all the way, A crease forms - the crease is a natural function/result of opening the bag - it has to be there, but I’m concerned  that the leather might crack eventually... so I take care to moisturize this bag on a quarterly basis, in hopes of avoiding that.
> View attachment 4854726



I don't think it will crack, looks like it will jest get more flexible in time. 

Keep it conditioned (moisturised) for sure


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> I only have an original little Dior Saddle bag, of course I lusted after everything. I could have killed for a Samurai
> 
> I do however have a pair of Dior Gaucho sandals though


A Gaucho saddle bag? I´d so love the teal version.
The Samurai is a holy grail for me. So special! I´m always drooling over pictures, but am not sure whether this is a bag to buy after all the years. The snakes holding the handle are plastic, aren´t they? I´d be so terrified they´d crack.

(Note to self: you must not lust for any bag for a long time!)

Gaucho sandals must be nice!


----------



## papertiger

Went slightly mad today as I had some credit from Farfetch burning a hole in my pocket. I bought another silver Gucci ring, Haide Ackerman and a Balenciaga skirt. At least these pieces work with my 'mood board' for AW20. I 'only' went over £55 but I feel better converting credit into things. 

I didn't buy any bags though!  

Really liking the Balenciaga green houndstooth skirt too but I think I'll wear the black more. I need to stop looking. 

Yesterday, I bought 2 tops in H&M (that I need to change tomorrow for a smaller size). 

I was thinking about a black jacket from Cos but maybe A/W shopping needs to STOP here.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> A Gaucho saddle bag? I´d so love the teal version.
> The Samurai is a holy grail for me. So special! I´m always drooling over pictures, but am not sure whether this is a bag to buy after all the years. The snakes holding the handle are plastic, aren´t they? I´d be so terrified they´d crack.
> 
> (Note to self: you must not lust for any bag for a long time!)
> 
> Gaucho sandals must be nice!



No sorry, only the medium classic black leather 

I didn't know that about the snakes. They are certainly not light bags either. I'd take a chance  

They're nice, but not the most comfortable  .


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> OMG when did 'this' happen? Stunning!


 October 2018 - it’s been almost 2 years... time flies! 
And thank you! 


More bags said:


> Such a gorgeous black top handle. I looked at Gucci’s website last night after you mentioned this bag and they don’t seem to carry your full leather version at the moment (removing temptation.)
> Thank you for the analysis of the Padlock as a going out with friends vs throw all work stuff in there, very helpful in terms of judging capacity.
> Also, thanks for sharing your Loewe Puzzle comments (also on my radar) of edge coat cracking problems.


Thank you - I am very happy with it as it’s beautifully made! 
Im still sad about the Loewe issue - I *really* liked that bag. Comfortable on the shoulder, just the right capacity, a little quirky, and I had never seen another locally. 


papertiger said:


> Ferragamo are old school. People who like classic luxury that is beautifully made shop there. My Gucci SA left and went to Ferragamo but I couldn't quite make the switch. I sometimes think it's a bit grown-up for me. Then I remember I _am_ actually grown-up, I just dress like I'm not. .
> 
> I remember going to a special auction of Audrey Hepburn's things. 6 pairs of Ferragamo flats lined up at the side of the room.


I keep hearing they are old school - and I think their everyday flats (shoes) are kind of that way... to me, that style is working for them - people love them and keep buying them - why change? 
Some of their bags are not my thing, but some of them are amazing. The Studio bag is gorgeous and easy to carry. I think mine is the medium size, and it’s perfect for my things - plus it’s a fabulous red. FABulous red!


cowgirlsboots said:


> Who wants to know what´s inside?


ME!  


papertiger said:


> I don't think it will crack, looks like it will jest get more flexible in time.
> 
> Keep it conditioned (moisturised) for sure


Good news - thank you! ❤️


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Who wants to know what´s inside?


I do! Did you find a wallet?


----------



## keodi

ElainePG said:


> Why in a Ziploc bag? *To keep it separate from items that might contaminate it?* (Sorry if I'm OT, but I stay awake at night thinking about things like this! )


yes, and because the cardholder is leather, I cant sanitize it. Everyone laughs at me, as they think i'm paranoid, but i try to be extra cautious because I can't afford to get sick.


papertiger said:


> I didn't take this outside today, just showing it off to you guys with the Twilly that took me ages to find.  The craftsperson told me not to carry the bag without a twilly or to wear gloves.
> 
> For quite a few years I've felt the twilly designs were all getting brighter and busier with every season and was using a bias-folded Hermès navy _Printemps Ete 69- Automne Hiver_ 45, but luckily this cw of Cassandre's _Jeu de Cartes_ twilly fitted really well and it's only for this bag. Actually, in all my years of collecting I only have 3 twillys so far.
> 
> H Sac Malette was once my grandmother's and is from the late 1940s, I didn't know the date until the craftsperson worked on it, I didn't even realise such old pieces had date stamps. My cousin got my grandmother's  Brn BK 28 (returne) and my sister another bag. Let me tell you there was stiff competition for the Kelly, but now I think I'm the luckiest one.
> 
> Apparently C19 is getting worse again in many places in my country atm. Honestly, there was no social distancing gone on on the beach today so DH and I went to the cricket ground instead and watched the games until dinner time. Took my Evie and cheated on my H scarves with a Gucci Flora.
> 
> View attachment 4853393


@papertiger your bag is beautiful!, and the twilly too!


momasaurus said:


> Why don't we have a showcase where we post pix of bags we have in multiples? That would be fun (and maybe embarrassing for me).


This is a great idea!


doni said:


> That broche goes perfect with that blazer! I love pimped up denim.
> 
> 
> 
> What a treasure of a bag! You can get a vintage box Kelly easily, even if it is not the same as having grandma’s, but this is double special.


Your brooch is beautiful!


Cookiefiend said:


> Here’s the Gucci Small Padlock Top Handle. I really like this bag, I think it’s very chic. This is the bag that replaced my Loewe Puzzle - I loved the Puzzle, but when it started to have edge coat cracking in just 10 months (and y’all know it’s not my only black bag), I returned it. Cracked edge coating is one thing I do not like at all. @Sparkletastic noted that the Padlock is smaller than the Puzzle, and it is... so I don’t carry it as much as I would if it just a little bigger. It’s more of a “going out to dinner/hanging out with friends” type purse and less of an “omg I’m late for work, throw everything in there” bag.
> But it sure is pretty!
> View attachment 4854723
> 
> This pocket on the back is not useful - but slim things like a mask, tickets, or bus passes fit fine.
> View attachment 4854727
> 
> Inside and bag spill (phone fits too)
> View attachment 4854724
> 
> View attachment 4854725
> 
> One concern I have is where the flap of the bag attaches to the purse. This is very sturdy leather - very structured and thick. When you open the flap all the way, A crease forms - the crease is a natural function/result of opening the bag - it has to be there, but I’m concerned  that the leather might crack eventually... so I take care to moisturize this bag on a quarterly basis, in hopes of avoiding that.
> View attachment 4854726


 I love this bag!


More bags said:


> Here’s a pic of the leopard print car coat and gold sock booties. The sock booties I picked up for a steal. Holt Renfrew was the main upscale store in my city. Nordstrom was coming to town to open up a store. Holt Renfrew sent me a coupon for $500CDN to spend in their store. I found these Loeffler Randall Kassidy gold glittered stretch-knit sock boots and paid the tax $14.50CDN for these fun booties.  Here’s a link to Net A Porter for other views of the booties.
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/en-gb/...sidy-glittered-stretch-knit-sock-boots/991020
> View attachment 4854829
> View attachment 4854830


Very nice, i like the outfit, and the booties!


cowgirlsboots said:


> I found a photo of my gold boots, but still don´t know where I put them...
> View attachment 4854987


Oooh these are fabulous!


----------



## Cookiefiend

keodi said:


> yes, and because the cardholder is leather, I cant sanitize it. Everyone laughs at me, as they think i'm paranoid, but i try to be extra cautious because I can't afford to get sick.
> 
> @papertiger your bag is beautiful!, and the twilly too!
> 
> This is a great idea!
> 
> Your brooch is beautiful!
> 
> I love this bag!
> 
> Very nice, i like the outfit, and the booties!
> 
> Oooh these are fabulous!


Thank you sweetheart ❤️


----------



## essiedub

Cookiefiend said:


> Here’s the Gucci Small Padlock Top Handle. I really like this bag, I think it’s very chic. This is the bag that replaced my Loewe Puzzle - I loved the Puzzle, but when it started to have edge coat cracking in just 10 months (and y’all know it’s not my only black bag), I returned it. Cracked edge coating is one thing I do not like at all. @Sparkletastic noted that the Padlock is smaller than the Puzzle, and it is... so I don’t carry it as much as I would if it just a little bigger. It’s more of a “going out to dinner/hanging out with friends” type purse and less of an “omg I’m late for work, throw everything in there” bag.
> But it sure is pretty!
> View attachment 4854723
> 
> This pocket on the back is not useful - but slim things like a mask, tickets, or bus passes fit fine.
> View attachment 4854727
> 
> Inside and bag spill (phone fits too)
> View attachment 4854724
> 
> View attachment 4854725
> 
> One concern I have is where the flap of the bag attaches to the purse. This is very sturdy leather - very structured and thick. When you open the flap all the way, A crease forms - the crease is a natural function/result of opening the bag - it has to be there, but I’m concerned  that the leather might crack eventually... so I take care to moisturize this bag on a quarterly basis, in hopes of avoiding that.
> View attachment 4854726


Nice shape! I like boxy bags (well to be honest, I like slouchy also) I love those puffs! Are they readily available or are they H?


----------



## essiedub

More bags said:


> Here’s a pic of the leopard print car coat and gold sock booties. The sock booties I picked up for a steal. Holt Renfrew was the main upscale store in my city. Nordstrom was coming to town to open up a store. Holt Renfrew sent me a coupon for $500CDN to spend in their store. I found these Loeffler Randall Kassidy gold glittered stretch-knit sock boots and paid the tax $14.50CDN for these fun booties.  Here’s a link to Net A Porter for other views of the booties.
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/en-gb/...sidy-glittered-stretch-knit-sock-boots/991020
> View attachment 4854829
> View attachment 4854830


You are too chic! sock booties seem totally comfortable.
Omg, I wore a pink tshirt today and that’s fancy because it wasn’t black or gray...clearly I need help. I did add a opal brooch cuz the t shirt brings out the pinky purply. This is me lazing about reading tpf




I wish some store would send me $ to freely spend.  I wonder if I’d buy something practical or something exhilarating? Sadly I  think the former, cuz some gals just know how to have fun..I’d be over-thinking it.  Love the booties!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

essiedub said:


> Nice shape! I like boxy bags (well to be honest, I like slouchy also) I love those puffs! Are they readily available or are they H?


Thank you!
They are from MaiTai‘s site. I’m not sure they’re still available, but they are soooo soft!
EDIT - they are still available!


----------



## essiedub

papertiger said:


> I only have an original little Dior Saddle bag, of course I lusted after everything.* I could have killed for a Samurai*
> 
> I do however have a pair of Dior Gaucho sandals though



oh yes. That is art...there‘s a TPFer over in the Dior thread that has quite the collection ..kellyng..


----------



## More bags

keodi said:


> yes, and because the cardholder is leather, I cant sanitize it. Everyone laughs at me, as they think i'm paranoid, but i try to be extra cautious because I can't afford to get sick.
> 
> @papertiger your bag is beautiful!, and the twilly too!
> 
> This is a great idea!
> 
> Your brooch is beautiful!
> 
> I love this bag!
> 
> Very nice, i like the outfit, and the booties!
> 
> Oooh these are fabulous!


Thank you @keodi


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> You are too chic! sock booties seem totally comfortable.
> Omg, I wore a pink tshirt today and that’s fancy because it wasn’t black or gray...clearly I need help. I did add a opal brooch cuz the t shirt brings out the pinky purply. This is me lazing about reading tpf
> View attachment 4855341
> 
> 
> 
> I wish some store would send me $ to freely spend.  I wonder if I’d buy something practical or something exhilarating? Sadly I  think the former, cuz some gals just know how to have fun..I’d be over-thinking it.  Love the booties!!


I love this pink shirt and pretty brooch - well coordinated!
Thank you for the sock bootie love. I am glad I went for the exhilarating vs. the practical with that gift card. I am not sure I would have bought them with “my own money” and I am glad to have them in my closet.   
They are the equivalent of the “fun bag” I feel I am currently missing in my bag wardrobe (first world problems, I know). 



essiedub said:


> oh yes. That is art...there‘s a TPFer over in the Dior thread that has quite the collection ..kellyng..


Yes, I immediately thought of her too! She has a collection thread, as well.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> I keep thinking about that little mulberry Hampstead bag. Also I saw a Ferragamo bag at the outlet I really liked ,but I know nothing about the brand other than where they are made. Are Ferragamo bags worth it?


Ferragamo - I love the gorgeous red of @Cookiefiend ‘s Studio bag. It sent me searching online and I never found the same shade as a current retail colour. 
I have two pairs of Ferragamo shoes and wore both of them in the past week! They make great shoes. One pair are the (low heeled bow pump) Varas in black calfskin and the other pair are low pointy heeled pumps in burgundy leather and suede. Raising my hand that Ferragamo is old school per @papertiger (and I can own being old school too) 
I owned a rouge noir Ginny bag. It was a great quality bag. I let it go because I was doing one in one out when I got my Coco Handle - similar colour, the Coco Handle was larger capacity and I liked it more than the Ginny. I agree with @whateve it had terrible resale value.


----------



## papertiger

essiedub said:


> oh yes. That is art...there‘s a TPFer over in the Dior thread that has quite the collection ..kellyng..



Yes, she's so fabulous


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Here’s the Gucci Small Padlock Top Handle. I really like this bag, I think it’s very chic. This is the bag that replaced my Loewe Puzzle - I loved the Puzzle, but when it started to have edge coat cracking in just 10 months (and y’all know it’s not my only black bag), I returned it. Cracked edge coating is one thing I do not like at all. @Sparkletastic noted that the Padlock is smaller than the Puzzle, and it is... so I don’t carry it as much as I would if it just a little bigger. It’s more of a “going out to dinner/hanging out with friends” type purse and less of an “omg I’m late for work, throw everything in there” bag.
> But it sure is pretty!
> View attachment 4854723
> 
> This pocket on the back is not useful - but slim things like a mask, tickets, or bus passes fit fine.
> View attachment 4854727
> 
> Inside and bag spill (phone fits too)
> View attachment 4854724
> 
> View attachment 4854725
> 
> One concern I have is where the flap of the bag attaches to the purse. This is very sturdy leather - very structured and thick. When you open the flap all the way, A crease forms - the crease is a natural function/result of opening the bag - it has to be there, but I’m concerned  that the leather might crack eventually... so I take care to moisturize this bag on a quarterly basis, in hopes of avoiding that.
> View attachment 4854726


This is beautiful!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> It´s one of the little pouches I made out of some big non-woven shopping bags from the Bhv Marais department store in Paris. I keep my hand sanitizer and a spare mask in it.
> The design is a map of the Marais quarter in Paris that happens to be my favourite Parisian quarter.
> 
> View attachment 4854976


That is so cute. I had forgotten you made those.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Ferragamo - I love the gorgeous red of @Cookiefiend ‘s Studio bag. It sent me searching online and I never found the same shade as a current retail colour.
> I have two pairs of Ferragamo shoes and wore both of them in the past week! They make great shoes. One pair are the (low heeled bow pump) Varas in black calfskin and the other pair are low pointy heeled pumps in burgundy leather and suede. Raising my hand that Ferragamo is old school per @papertiger (and I can own being old school too)
> I owned a rouge noir Ginny bag. It was a great quality bag. I let it go because I was doing one in one out when I got my Coco Handle - similar colour, the Coco Handle was larger capacity and I liked it more than the Ginny. I agree with @whateve it had terrible resale value.
> View attachment 4855440


Thank you !


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> My first ever:
> 
> View attachment 4854986


What is in the box?


----------



## dcooney4

I have been thinking about the Ferragamo bag. I think Elaine hit it on the head, it is pretty but I do prefer to wear crossbody bags . It looked very well made , but if it didn't work for the me the low resale would kill me. I will probably go to the outlets again today as we are driving past anyway. Might take another look at mulberry and Gucci. I only like going there early in the morning or on days when it is not busy. It is outdoors so I feel better there then in indoor malls. How is it to shop in your area? Gucci won't let you in their store till the take your temperature and sanitize your hands.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> I have been thinking about the Ferragamo bag. I think Elaine hit it on the head, it is pretty but I do prefer to wear crossbody bags . It looked very well made , but if it didn't work for the me the low resale would kill me. I will probably go to the outlets again today as we are driving past anyway. Might take another look at mulberry and Gucci. I only like going there early in the morning or on days when it is not busy. It is outdoors so I feel better there then in indoor malls. How is it to shop in your area? Gucci won't let you in their store till the take your temperature and sanitize your hands.



Locally, customers wear masks. There is a queue outside TK Max (heaven knows why  ) but I don't see any for any other store. Customers are asked to socially distance and wear masks, that's it. 

In (London) town a queue for Tiffany (Customer Service dept I was told) and Hermes NBS but actually really quiet except on my last visit, still quiet compared to this time of year though. I could even walk through Harrods without being bumped into 100 times (which is the normal). 

In cafes/restaurants  it's been very inconsistent. Some ask for name and phone number, some your entire medical history, some take pictures to take temperatures. Some are just closed. 

I'm going to pop into one of my local Hennes in my lunch hour today. I'll try take more notice and let you know.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Locally, customers wear masks. There is a queue outside TK Max (heaven knows why  ) but I don't see any for any other store. Customers are asked to socially distance and wear masks, that's it.
> 
> In (London) town a queue for Tiffany (Customer Service dept I was told) and Hermes NBS but actually really quiet except on my last visit, still quiet compared to this time of year though. I could even walk through Harrods without being bumped into 100 times (which is the normal).
> 
> In cafes/restaurants  it's been very inconsistent. Some ask for name and phone number, some your entire medical history, some take pictures to take temperatures. Some are just closed.
> 
> I'm going to pop into one of my local Hennes in my lunch hour today. I'll try take more notice and let you know.


Thanks! I am curious how things are else where. Thank you also on your insight on the bag. I kind of feel the same way about the brand. I dress kind of funkier than the look of their stuff.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> I have been thinking about the Ferragamo bag. I think Elaine hit it on the head, it is pretty but I do prefer to wear crossbody bags . It looked very well made , but if it didn't work for the me the low resale would kill me. I will probably go to the outlets again today as we are driving past anyway. Might take another look at mulberry and Gucci. I only like going there early in the morning or on days when it is not busy. It is outdoors so I feel better there then in indoor malls. How is it to shop in your area? Gucci won't let you in their store till the take your temperature and sanitize your hands.


I think that’s a good choice, let us know how it goes!
I haven’t been to a mall, indoor or outdoor since early February, and only one retail store (HomeGoods) because I needed a housewarming gift. Just the grocery, drug store and the Post Office... which is really weird when I think of it.


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> It´s one of the little pouches I made out of some big non-woven shopping bags from the Bhv Marais department store in Paris. I keep my hand sanitizer and a spare mask in it.
> The design is a map of the Marais quarter in Paris that happens to be my favourite Parisian quarter.
> 
> View attachment 4854976


I love map designs!


----------



## doni

cowgirlsboots said:


> It´s one of the little pouches I made out of some big non-woven shopping bags from the Bhv Marais department store in Paris. I keep my hand sanitizer and a spare mask in it.
> The design is a map of the Marais quarter in Paris that happens to be my favourite Parisian quarter.
> 
> View attachment 4854976



Wow, you made this?! They look great!

Ah Le Marais... Love strolling around the shops and galleries, the Musee Carnavalet (one of my favorite in Paris, I once saw a beautiful exhibit of old, as in very old, Vuitton wares), and Merci!
When will we be able to do that again...



papertiger said:


> Ferragamo are old school. People who like classic luxury that is beautifully made shop there. My Gucci SA left and went to Ferragamo but I couldn't quite make the switch. I sometimes think it's a bit grown-up for me. Then I remember I _am_ actually grown-up, I just dress like I'm not. .
> I remember going to a special auction of Audrey Hepburn's things. 6 pairs of Ferragamo flats lined up at the side of the room.





Cookiefiend said:


> I keep hearing they are old school - and I think their everyday flats (shoes) are kind of that way... to me, that style is working for them - people love them and keep buying them - why change?
> Some of their bags are not my thing, but some of them are amazing. The Studio bag is gorgeous and easy to carry. I think mine is the medium size, and it’s perfect for my things - plus it’s a fabulous red. FABulous red!



I used to live in Florence, many years ago, when it was not such a shopping heaven. Yes there was Luisa via Roma (since forever) and the Gucci connection (but no Gucci museum) but it was all rather provincial. The main and most beautiful attraction was the Ferragamo shop in Palazzo Spini Feroni. So gorgeous!
I used to buy my dad a tie every Christmas (they had very nice ties), and would save for a pair of shoes in the sale (I was a broke student). They offered several widths in each half number and their shoes always fitted perfectly. I don’t remember them doing bags as such but I still have one of those 90s evening pochettes... I got married in Ferragamo shoes. And then never bought anything...

A couple of years ago, after I had broken a foot, I thought Ferragamo were my safest bet to go back to heels. I got a pair of basic tan pumps and they have been super painful and the quality nothing like I remembered.
I like their reversible hardware loafers, that is a such a cool idea. But they don’t feel that confortable and much harder than Gucci and they are the same price... I don’t know, I think they have lost it quite a bit Ferragamo...



dcooney4 said:


> I only like going there early in the morning or on days when it is not busy. It is outdoors so I feel better there then in indoor malls. How is it to shop in your area? Gucci won't let you in their store till the take your temperature and sanitize your hands.



I have been mostly going shopping in small local boutiques. I don’t do malls, but then, I have never done. In my town, you have permanent queues to enter some designer shops (Gucci, Bottega, LV...) and others (Celine) are empty. I went yesterday with a friend who wanted a watch to Cartier and there was a queue. She is making an appointment.


----------



## dcooney4

What do you think?
Ended up with camera bag.


----------



## dcooney4

Anyone there?


----------



## essiedub

dcooney4 said:


> What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 4855770
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855771


I like the one with the G’s and tassel


----------



## dcooney4

essiedub said:


> I like the one with the G’s and tassel


I am going to get the camera bag as the chain was hurting my shoulder.


----------



## dcooney4

I really liked the one with the tassel but the chain was so heavy and was hurting my shoulder. The camera bag was super light and roomy. So went with that.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> I really liked the one with the tassel but the chain was so heavy and was hurting my shoulder. The camera bag was super light and roomy. So went with that.


Good for you - I like that one best too!


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> What do you think?
> Ended up with camera bag.
> 
> View attachment 4855775
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855776


Nice choice! I remember seeing this bag at the Gucci outlet but at the time I had my heart set on a Disco.


----------



## essiedub

dcooney4 said:


> I am going to get the camera bag as the chain was hurting my shoulder.


Yes there’s that. Agree on chain weight. You can always add a tassel. Looks like the camera style has a bit more capacity also. Yay! Congratulations


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> No sorry, only the medium classic black leather
> 
> I didn't know that about the snakes. They are certainly not light bags either. I'd take a chance
> 
> They're nice, but not the most comfortable  .



I have a black classic saddle with silver hardware, too. so far I haven´t dared to wear it, though. Taking it to the supermarket feels so wrong and I´m not going anywhere else. 

When it comes to dior shoes there seem to be many around that are not actualy comfortable. I have a pair of cowboy inspired overknee boots that kill me, but are so nice. On the other hand the leopard Diva heels are great.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> ME!





whateve said:


> I do! Did you find a wallet?





dcooney4 said:


> What is in the box?



Tada! 
This got as close to a real unboxing as I think I´ll ever get...
The seller even sent her receipt. 







I bit the bullet and bought the Lady Dior Rendez-Vous wallet on chain! 
It´s gorgeous, feels so soft and luxurious and came to me almost as good as new. 
There were a few scraped areas on the corners (which I already touched up and must have done a good job as they are not visible anymore) and the lining of the coin section is a bit discoloured- I don´t care! 

After doing some more research on this exact model on the resale sites I´m sure I got a bargain. The prices I saw really shocked me.

Now to put all my things in it and not be afraid to ruin this stunning beauty...

As this one only has the short chain I bought a random very cheap handbag on ebay (brand new, decent household brand, right size of chain as far as I could see in the photos) and hope to be able to use its long chain with my wallet.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> I'd take a chance


Maybe one day I´ll find one for the right price... and will certainly take a chance, too!
In some video I saw Dita von Teese carry the black model- droooooool!


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> Tada!
> This got as close to a real unboxing as I think I´ll ever get...
> The seller even sent her receipt.
> 
> View attachment 4855937
> View attachment 4855938
> View attachment 4855935
> View attachment 4855939
> 
> 
> I bit the bullet and bought the Lady Dior Rendez-Vous wallet on chain!
> It´s gorgeous, feels so soft and luxurious and came to me almost as good as new.
> There were a few scraped areas on the corners (which I already touched up and must have done a good job as they are not visible anymore) and the lining of the coin section is a bit discoloured- I don´t care!
> 
> After doing some more research on this exact model on the resale sites I´m sure I got a bargain. The prices I saw really shocked me.
> 
> Now to put all my things in it and not be afraid to ruin this stunning beauty...
> 
> As this one only has the short chain I bought a random very cheap handbag on ebay (brand new, decent household brand, right size of chain as far as I could see in the photos) and hope to be able to use its long chain with my wallet.


Ohmigosh - it’s beautiful!
Congratulations and wear her in good health! ❤️


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Tada!
> This got as close to a real unboxing as I think I´ll ever get...
> The seller even sent her receipt.
> 
> View attachment 4855937
> View attachment 4855938
> View attachment 4855935
> View attachment 4855939
> 
> 
> I bit the bullet and bought the Lady Dior Rendez-Vous wallet on chain!
> It´s gorgeous, feels so soft and luxurious and came to me almost as good as new.
> There were a few scraped areas on the corners (which I already touched up and must have done a good job as they are not visible anymore) and the lining of the coin section is a bit discoloured- I don´t care!
> 
> After doing some more research on this exact model on the resale sites I´m sure I got a bargain. The prices I saw really shocked me.
> 
> Now to put all my things in it and not be afraid to ruin this stunning beauty...
> 
> As this one only has the short chain I bought a random very cheap handbag on ebay (brand new, decent household brand, right size of chain as far as I could see in the photos) and hope to be able to use its long chain with my wallet.


What a beautiful wallet! You got a stunner!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> Ohmigosh - it’s beautiful!
> Congratulations and wear her in good health! ❤


Thank-you @Cookiefiend! It´s even nicer in person than in the photo. The leather feels like silk and after some moisturizing really puffed up. It´s perfect!


----------



## doni

cowgirlsboots said:


> Tada!
> This got as close to a real unboxing as I think I´ll ever get...
> The seller even sent her receipt.
> 
> View attachment 4855937
> View attachment 4855938
> View attachment 4855935
> View attachment 4855939
> 
> 
> I bit the bullet and bought the Lady Dior Rendez-Vous wallet on chain!
> It´s gorgeous, feels so soft and luxurious and came to me almost as good as new.
> There were a few scraped areas on the corners (which I already touched up and must have done a good job as they are not visible anymore) and the lining of the coin section is a bit discoloured- I don´t care!
> 
> After doing some more research on this exact model on the resale sites I´m sure I got a bargain. The prices I saw really shocked me.
> 
> Now to put all my things in it and not be afraid to ruin this stunning beauty...
> 
> As this one only has the short chain I bought a random very cheap handbag on ebay (brand new, decent household brand, right size of chain as far as I could see in the photos) and hope to be able to use its long chain with my wallet.


Oh, so happy you got this. It looks great.
Now go wear it grocery shopping please.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Tada!
> This got as close to a real unboxing as I think I´ll ever get...
> The seller even sent her receipt.
> 
> View attachment 4855937
> View attachment 4855938
> View attachment 4855935
> View attachment 4855939
> 
> 
> I bit the bullet and bought the Lady Dior Rendez-Vous wallet on chain!
> It´s gorgeous, feels so soft and luxurious and came to me almost as good as new.
> There were a few scraped areas on the corners (which I already touched up and must have done a good job as they are not visible anymore) and the lining of the coin section is a bit discoloured- I don´t care!
> 
> After doing some more research on this exact model on the resale sites I´m sure I got a bargain. The prices I saw really shocked me.
> 
> Now to put all my things in it and not be afraid to ruin this stunning beauty...
> 
> As this one only has the short chain I bought a random very cheap handbag on ebay (brand new, decent household brand, right size of chain as far as I could see in the photos) and hope to be able to use its long chain with my wallet.


this is amazing! Congratulations on getting something so unique, rare, and beautiful!


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> Nearly all fabric is woven. Even felt is just boiled woven fabric.
> 
> The weft and warp on a tonic suit or dress etc are just different colours. Sometimes closely related and sometimes contrasting or even complimentary. In Hermes silk-language they call them changeant basically shifting/changing/variable.
> 
> The tonic colour(s) came through in Modernist design in the late-1950s but goes back across the centuries in Gentleman's suiting. Even before modernism, Teds (the Edwardians) of the 1950s had draped suits made from 'two-tone' so they could be even more the peacock male.
> 
> Tell me to shut-up but I have been marking so I may be over-explaining everything. Many features of Modernism were resurrected in 1990s minimalism. For both, as embellishment of garments decreased more attention focused on technological innovation of the fabric itself including unusual fabrics. In the late-50s and 1960s men's suits often used fine mohair wool to create the tonic effect since mohair gleams like silk. Another name is 'shot' but generally only used with silk. Sometimes silk is in the mix of tonic suiting too. Raw or Thai silk is often created in tonic and this fabric was often made into shirts (i.e. tonic shirt) dresses or skirts in the 1960s. Jeff Banks brought tonic suiting into womenswear in the late 1970s.
> 
> My mother had a Jill Sander 1990s trouser suit in olive/black tonic but got rid of it a long time ago. The significance of the influence of Jill Sanders on '90s fashion is still underestimated so I'm pleased there was an exhibition of her work. I think I appreciate her designs more now far more than then (goodness knows what I was wearing then, but I have recollections of slip dresses with everything).
> 
> Edited to correct my appalling grammar (I'm on the phone)


Love this post, thank you for explaining ! In 1990, Jil sander did gorgeous oversized coats over slim skirts and harem pants with wrap closures in iridescent men’s suiting fabric. I had the opportunity to buy, but did not and I still regret that. (Later tom ford for gucci seemed to reference JS, but  stylin was 70s,mso not the same animal...but I did purchase some things then). Hugs


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Tada!
> This got as close to a real unboxing as I think I´ll ever get...
> The seller even sent her receipt.
> 
> View attachment 4855937
> View attachment 4855938
> View attachment 4855935
> View attachment 4855939
> 
> 
> I bit the bullet and bought the Lady Dior Rendez-Vous wallet on chain!
> It´s gorgeous, feels so soft and luxurious and came to me almost as good as new.
> There were a few scraped areas on the corners (which I already touched up and must have done a good job as they are not visible anymore) and the lining of the coin section is a bit discoloured- I don´t care!
> 
> After doing some more research on this exact model on the resale sites I´m sure I got a bargain. The prices I saw really shocked me.
> 
> Now to put all my things in it and not be afraid to ruin this stunning beauty...
> 
> As this one only has the short chain I bought a random very cheap handbag on ebay (brand new, decent household brand, right size of chain as far as I could see in the photos) and hope to be able to use its long chain with my wallet.


Congrats! Enjoy it and wear it in good health.


----------



## 880

whateve said:


> this is amazing! Congratulations on getting something so unique, rare, and beautiful!



@cowgirlsboots, ITA with @whateve And @dcooney4 ! So happy for you! It looks absolutely mint, perfect, and I love your solution re the chain! Hope to see mod shots soon!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> What a beautiful wallet! You got a stunner!


Thank-you! It feels so special. A little piece of art!


doni said:


> Oh, so happy you got this. It looks great.
> Now go wear it grocery shopping please.



That´s a challenge for me! As soon as I have a longer chain I´ll try it out. Promised!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> @cowgirlsboots, ITA with @whateve And @dcooney4 ! So happy for you! It looks absolutely mint, perfect, and I love your solution re the chain! Hope to see mod shots soon!



The bottom corners were slightly scraped, but only on the seams, not the quilted area. I experimented with black Leather Fresh paint and a tiny bit of silver Morello paint and faked the gunmetal shade. It looks like new to me now. 
I still can´t believe I got this in this condition for the price I paid especially when I see the prices for other wocs on VC.
Don´t get me wrong, some of my Dior handbags were cheaper or the same price and this is "only a woc", but I assume its original shop price was quite steep and well comparable to a handbag. 
My seller bought it marked down from the Munich boutique and still paid a lot. She sent me the invoice. 

As soon as the long chain aka cheap handbag (see attached photo) arrives I´ll take some photos.


----------



## keodi

More bags said:


> Ferragamo - I love the gorgeous red of @Cookiefiend ‘s Studio bag. It sent me searching online and I never found the same shade as a current retail colour.
> I have two pairs of Ferragamo shoes and wore both of them in the past week! They make great shoes. One pair are the (low heeled bow pump) Varas in black calfskin and the other pair are low pointy heeled pumps in burgundy leather and suede. Raising my hand that Ferragamo is old school per @papertiger (and I can own being old school too)
> I owned a rouge noir Ginny bag. It was a great quality bag. I let it go because I was doing one in one out when I got my Coco Handle - similar colour, the Coco Handle was larger capacity and I liked it more than the Ginny. I agree with @whateve it had terrible resale value.
> View attachment 4855440


That Coco handle!  


dcooney4 said:


> What do you think?
> Ended up with camera bag.
> 
> View attachment 4855775
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855776


I prefer the camera bag! I'm glad you got it! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Tada!
> This got as close to a real unboxing as I think I´ll ever get...
> The seller even sent her receipt.
> 
> View attachment 4855937
> View attachment 4855938
> View attachment 4855935
> View attachment 4855939
> 
> 
> I bit the bullet and bought the Lady Dior Rendez-Vous wallet on chain!
> It´s gorgeous, feels so soft and luxurious and came to me almost as good as new.
> There were a few scraped areas on the corners (which I already touched up and must have done a good job as they are not visible anymore) and the lining of the coin section is a bit discoloured- I don´t care!
> 
> After doing some more research on this exact model on the resale sites I´m sure I got a bargain. The prices I saw really shocked me.
> 
> Now to put all my things in it and not be afraid to ruin this stunning beauty...
> 
> As this one only has the short chain I bought a random very cheap handbag on ebay (brand new, decent household brand, right size of chain as far as I could see in the photos) and hope to be able to use its long chain with my wallet.


Congratulations! it's lovely!


----------



## dcooney4

Thank you everyone! I appreciate your patience with me the last few weeks. It’s been a while since I bought a special bag. I think I will get a lot of wear out of it.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> What do you think?
> Ended up with camera bag.
> 
> View attachment 4855775
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855776


Hi dc, congratulations on your beauty of a camera bag! It looks wonderful on you!


----------



## More bags

keodi said:


> That Coco handle!
> 
> I prefer the camera bag! I'm glad you got it!
> 
> Congratulations! it's lovely!


Thanks keodi!


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> What do you think?
> Ended up with camera bag.
> 
> View attachment 4855775
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855776


I think this is your first camera bag?  So I’m sure you’ll find good use for it as it is different from your other styles.  I love the look!! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you! It feels so special. A little piece of art!
> 
> 
> That´s a challenge for me! As soon as I have a longer chain I´ll try it out. Promised!


Another beauty added to your collection!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> *Really liking the Balenciaga green houndstooth skirt* too but I think I'll wear the black more. I need to stop looking.
> 
> Yesterday, I bought 2 tops in H&M (that I need to change tomorrow for a smaller size).
> 
> I was thinking about a black jacket from Cos but maybe A/W shopping needs to STOP here.


Houndstooth is such a classic pattern. I'd love to have a wool houndstooth jacket, nipped in at the waist, not too long, fully lined, for winter. Nothing fancy, just something to wear with jeans. 

I'm just daydreaming now as I sit here with my morning coffee, but a jacket in that style (is that what's known as a "hacking jacket"?), in forest green…


----------



## ElainePG

keodi said:


> yes, and because the cardholder is leather, I cant sanitize it. Everyone laughs at me, as they think i'm paranoid, but i try to be extra cautious because I can't afford to get sick.


OT, but a couple of months ago (and on the advice of my dentist's office manager, who is sanitizing EVERYTHING) I invested in a UV-C sanitizer. It sits just inside the front door. We just toss everything into it when we get home: glasses, wallets, phones, car keys…

In 10 minutes, everything is sanitized. And no need to wipe anything down.


----------



## ElainePG

essiedub said:


> You are too chic! sock booties seem totally comfortable.
> Omg, I wore a pink tshirt today and that’s fancy because it wasn’t black or gray...clearly I need help. I did add a opal brooch cuz the t shirt brings out the pinky purply. This is me lazing about reading tpf
> View attachment 4855341
> 
> 
> 
> I wish some store would send me $ to freely spend.  I wonder if I’d buy something practical or something exhilarating? Sadly I  think the former, cuz some gals just know how to have fun..I’d be over-thinking it.  Love the booties!!


Great brooch! It looks similar to one I have… old costume jewelry (from probably the 1940s) but set in sterling silver. I love the way brooches amp up an outfit. Even a tee shirt!


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> I love map designs!



Raeburn are doing some lovely designs from reclaimed maps this season 



ElainePG said:


> Great brooch! It looks similar to one I have… old costume jewelry (from probably the 1940s) but set in sterling silver. I love the way brooches amp up an outfit. Even a tee shirt!



Me too.

Do you remember the trend for brooches and pins in the early '00s? 

I think SatC's character Carrie was the poster girl for this fashion, and all I dreamed of was a Chanel camilla flower (actually, I don't think I cared what brand). I have lots of 1950s and '60s vintage brooches from that time including mink and porcelain. I was lucky too because there was a market stall near where my halls of res. was that had new-old stock and sold amazing enamelled brooches for such a good price.

I think we need to bring them back!


----------



## essiedub

ElainePG said:


> Great brooch! It looks similar to one I have… old costume jewelry (from probably the 1940s) but set in sterling silver. I love the way brooches amp up an outfit. Even a tee shirt!


Ooh do show your brooch! I think this is a jelly opal - its base is amber/orange with purple blue flashes. Then on the pink, it brings out the pink.  Not sure if the surrounding creatures are sea or land.


I love brooches..I know they‘re not of the moment but as you say, great for amping up an outfit


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> I think that’s a good choice, let us know how it goes!
> I haven’t been to a mall, indoor or outdoor since early February, and only one retail store (HomeGoods) because I needed a housewarming gift. Just the grocery, drug store and the Post Office... which is really weird when I think of it.


Same here. And medical appointments, but that's boring.

Oh… and I've been to our favorite little bakery a few times.  My doctor says it's fine with her. She considers it an "essential." (Well, it truly is an *amazing* bakery!) They leave their doors and windows open, require masks, and only allow three customers in at a time. When I go, I buy each of us something freshly-made, like a cupcake, and then stock up on things that will freeze, like chocolate chip cookies.

I think the bakery is as important as my physical therapy appointments.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> What do you think?
> Ended up with camera bag.
> 
> View attachment 4855775
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855776


Sorry… just saw these. I like the bottom one better than the top logo-ed one. Also looks as though it would be easier to get into. What brand is it?


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Good for you - I like that one best too!


So did I!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Me too.
> 
> *Do you remember the trend for brooches and pins in the early '00s? *
> 
> I think SatC's character Carrie was the poster girl for this fashion, and all I dreamed of was a Chanel camilla flower (actually, I don't think I cared what brand). I have lots of 1950s and '60s vintage brooches from that time including mink and porcelain. I was lucky too because there was a market stall near where my halls of res. was that had new-old stock and sold amazing enamelled brooches for such a good price.
> 
> I think we need to bring them back!


There was a similar trend in the 1980s. Or maybe it just my own personal trend. 

I started buying vintage (1930s through 1950s) brooches at that time. It all started because one of the well-known designers had the same last name as mine (no relation). The company had made fine jewelry at the beginning of the last century, and then switched to costume after the stock market crash in 1929 when fewer people could afford fine jewelry. 

At any rate, I first started buying brooches from that company, then branched out to other designers. The brooches weren't expensive, and they made me happy. I would pin one on the lapel of my business suit. These were the days when women wore navy (or black. or grey. or tweed.) skirted suits, silk blouses, nude panty hose, and mid-heeled pumps. If they wanted to be taken seriously. The glittery brooches… or an H scarf… were my rebellion.


----------



## ElainePG

essiedub said:


> Ooh do show your brooch! I think this is a jelly opal - its base is amber/orange with purple blue flashes. Then on the pink, it brings out the pink.  Not sure if the surrounding creatures are sea or land.
> View attachment 4856857
> 
> I love brooches..I know they‘re not of the moment but as you say, great for amping up an outfit


Since it's a "jelly" opal, I would guess that the creature guarding it are sea serpents! 

I'll hunt down my brooch and photograph it.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Same here. And medical appointments, but that's boring.
> 
> Oh… and I've been to our favorite little bakery a few times.  My doctor says it's fine with her. She considers it an "essential." (Well, it truly is an *amazing* bakery!) They leave their doors and windows open, require masks, and only allow three customers in at a time. When I go, I buy each of us something freshly-made, like a cupcake, and then stock up on things that will freeze, like chocolate chip cookies.
> 
> I think the bakery is as important as my physical therapy appointments.


Absolutely necessary! 
Mr Cookie has been to our favorite bakery as well - they have the best (wait for it....)
Brownies! 
So good - dark chocolate with flakes of salt sprinkled over... <drool>
They also have excellent breads, scones, cheeses, and other goodies. They’re ‘open’ - meaning you can come to the door (but not go in the store) and order baked goods; but they’re also associated with the restaurant next door, (the restaurant is not reopening this year) and you can order online from both places, and pick up in the alley. Super handy.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> There was a similar trend in the 1980s. Or maybe it just my own personal trend.
> 
> I started buying vintage (1930s through 1950s) brooches at that time. It all started because one of the well-known designers had the same last name as mine (no relation). The company had made fine jewelry at the beginning of the last century, and then switched to costume after the stock market crash in 1929 when fewer people could afford fine jewelry.
> 
> At any rate, I first started buying brooches from that company, then branched out to other designers. The brooches weren't expensive, and they made me happy. I would pin one on the lapel of my business suit. These were the days when women wore navy (or black. or grey. or tweed.) skirted suits, silk blouses, nude panty hose, and mid-heeled pumps. If they wanted to be taken seriously. The glittery brooches… or an H scarf… were my rebellion.



More related to an older post but related to jackets.

I dressed for the very exciting outing to the supermarket today and I thought of what you'd said about that Bal houndstooth (and the skirt I cannot get out of my mind). 

Not particularly houndstooth, but for tweed in general, keep your eye on Boden for reasonable prices (window pane, houndstooth, herringbone etc). I know you are petit and they have pure wool tweed every year in both reg and petit. 

Unfortualtly for both of us green and waisted was last year's colour and model. 






						Behind the seams: British tweed
					

Explore Boden's creativity with a unique range of in house tweeds. Discover our end to end process, from design to creation. Be bold and embrace this symbol of British fashion.




					www.boden.co.uk
				




This is the Atkins and the colours look curiously Spring like https://www.boden.co.uk/en-gb/atkins-british-tweed-blazer-pink-herringbone/sty-t0614-pnk 

the weather turned today and so I was wearing teal-ish herringbone I was wearing today with a greens/blues/peach vintage Leonard Paris maxi and H Moderisme Tropical  (Spanish-style, over hips). People literally parted when they saw me coming down the isle and moved out my way, so I either looked spectacular or frightening  Unfortunately, I think may have been the latter but Im getting desperate for some dress-up occasions.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Absolutely necessary!
> Mr Cookie has been to our favorite bakery as well - they have the best (wait for it....)
> Brownies!
> So good - dark chocolate with flakes of salt sprinkled over... <drool>
> They also have excellent breads, scones, cheeses, and other goodies. They’re ‘open’ - meaning you can come to the door (but not go in the store) and order baked goods; but they’re also associated with the restaurant next door, (the restaurant is not reopening this year) and you can order online from both places, and pick up in the alley. Super handy.


Now I want a browneeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I think this is your first camera bag?  So I’m sure you’ll find good use for it as it is different from your other styles.  I love the look!!
> 
> Another beauty added to your collection!


Thank you! I have been looking for one for a long time.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Sorry… just saw these. I like the bottom one better than the top logo-ed one. Also looks as though it would be easier to get into. What brand is it?


They are both Gucci!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> More related to an older post but related to jackets.
> 
> I dressed for the very exciting outing to the supermarket today and I thought of what you'd said about that Bal houndstooth (and the skirt I cannot get out of my mind).
> 
> Not particularly houndstooth, but for tweed in general, keep your eye on Boden for reasonable prices (window pane, houndstooth, herringbone etc). I know you are petit and they have pure wool tweed every year in both reg and petit.
> 
> Unfortualtly for both of us green and waisted was last year's colour and model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Behind the seams: British tweed
> 
> 
> Explore Boden's creativity with a unique range of in house tweeds. Discover our end to end process, from design to creation. Be bold and embrace this symbol of British fashion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.boden.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Atkins and the colours look curiously Spring like https://www.boden.co.uk/en-gb/atkins-british-tweed-blazer-pink-herringbone/sty-t0614-pnk
> 
> the weather turned today and so I was wearing teal-ish herringbone I was wearing today with a greens/blues/peach vintage Leonard Paris maxi and H Moderisme Tropical  (Spanish-style, over hips). People literally parted when they saw me coming down the isle and moved out my way, so I either looked spectacular or frightening  Unfortunately, I think may have been the latter but Im getting desperate for some dress-up occasions.


I love the look of that Boden blazer. I wouldn't mind wearing pink, even though it's more of a spring color. Or there's a medium-blue one that would be even better. They make it in a Petite, and the nipped-in waist is perfect. There's even a Boden USA web site. 

Unfortunately, I always need to have sleeves shortened, and sometimes the back seam taken in. And the local shop that has done alterations for me for years is closing at the end of this month. The very nice couple who owned/ran it decided to retire… I'm guessing that business was slow, and they figured it just wasn't worth having the shop open. They are moving down to Southern California to be near their (adult, married) son and their new grandson, so it's a mixed blessing, but I'm sure if it hadn't been for the pandemic they would have stayed here for a few more years. I plan to bring them some flowers next week.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> They are both Gucci!


No kidding??? I love the one you decided on. Wear it in good health!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Now I want a browneeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


Me too!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> No kidding??? I love the one you decided on. Wear it in good health!


Thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

For @essiedub … this is the Trifari brooch I was talking about. The crown was their emblem, though they also made other designs. This piece was, I believe, from the 1940s. I think the company stayed in business through the 1990s, but by then they had been acquired by another of the costume jewelry companies. And then eventually they went pfffft.


----------



## doni

ElainePG said:


> OT, but a couple of months ago (and on the advice of my dentist's office manager, who is sanitizing EVERYTHING) I invested in a UV-C sanitizer. It sits just inside the front door. We just toss everything into it when we get home: glasses, wallets, phones, car keys…
> 
> In 10 minutes, everything is sanitized. And no need to wipe anything down.



I need this.



papertiger said:


> Do you remember the trend for brooches and pins in the early '00s?
> 
> I think SatC's character Carrie was the poster girl for this fashion, and all I dreamed of was a Chanel camilla flower (actually, I don't think I cared what brand). I have lots of 1950s and '60s vintage brooches from that time including mink and porcelain. I was lucky too because there was a market stall near where my halls of res. was that had new-old stock and sold amazing enamelled brooches for such a good price.
> 
> I think we need to bring them back!



Yes, totally, I remember! I also went looking for vintage brooches and keep quite a few of them.
The only ones I still wear are a couple of very quaint but so gorgous American Christmas tree brooches from the 50s that I wear... at Christmas, obviously.

There was Carrie, and I remember that Marc Jacobs runway with the retro skirt suits and silk bow shirts. And the only non-vintage brooches I had were these crocheted Prada. I bought a bunch in the sale and gave them out as presents...



ElainePG said:


> There was a similar trend in the 1980s. Or maybe it just my own personal trend.
> 
> I started buying vintage (1930s through 1950s) brooches at that time. It all started because one of the well-known designers had the same last name as mine (no relation). The company had made fine jewelry at the beginning of the last century, and then switched to costume after the stock market crash in 1929 when fewer people could afford fine jewelry.
> 
> At any rate, I first started buying brooches from that company, then branched out to other designers. The brooches weren't expensive, and they made me happy. I would pin one on the lapel of my business suit. These were the days when women wore navy (or black. or grey. or tweed.) skirted suits, silk blouses, nude panty hose, and mid-heeled pumps. If they wanted to be taken seriously. The glittery brooches… or an H scarf… were my rebellion.



That is true. There was a brooche thing in the 80s too. Margaret Thatcher wore her brooches well. In fact, I think the Marc Jacobs collection of the early 00s with Gisele Bundchen in tweed and bows was an homage to her style.
I am really curious about who that jewelry designer is now...


----------



## doni

ElainePG said:


> For @essiedub … this is the Trifari brooch I was talking about. The crown was their emblem, though they also made other designs. This piece was, I believe, from the 1940s. I think the company stayed in business through the 1990s, but by then they had been acquired by another of the costume jewelry companies. And then eventually they went pfffft.
> 
> View attachment 4857141
> View attachment 4857142


Ah, wonderful. Love Trifari custom jewelry from the 60s... I have that necklace that Meryl Streep wore in The Devil Wears Prada. Bought it in this nice vintage shop in NY... I use to wear it quite a bit, not so much anymore.


----------



## More bags

doni said:


> Ah, wonderful. Love Trifari custom jewelry from the 60s and 70s... I have that necklace that Meryl Streep wore in The Devil Wears Prada. Bought it in this nice vintage shop in NY... I use to wear it quite a bit, not so much anymore.


I just googled that necklace - wow, it’s spectacular!


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Raeburn are doing some lovely designs from reclaimed maps this season
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.
> 
> Do you remember the trend for brooches and pins in the early '00s?
> 
> I think SatC's character Carrie was the poster girl for this fashion, and all I dreamed of was a Chanel camilla flower (actually, I don't think I cared what brand). I have lots of 1950s and '60s vintage brooches from that time including mink and porcelain. I was lucky too because there was a market stall near where my halls of res. was that had new-old stock and sold amazing enamelled brooches for such a good price.
> 
> I think we need to bring them back!


Yes, bring back brooches. I have worn and collected brooches, too - 1980s, early 2000s, time for a come back? Edited to add: I purchased this Chanel Ultimate Camellia Brooch from a consignment store.





essiedub said:


> Ooh do show your brooch! I think this is a jelly opal - its base is amber/orange with purple blue flashes. Then on the pink, it brings out the pink.  Not sure if the surrounding creatures are sea or land.
> View attachment 4856857
> 
> I love brooches..I know they‘re not of the moment but as you say, great for amping up an outfit


So pretty, I love the colourful opal and the details.


ElainePG said:


> There was a similar trend in the 1980s. Or maybe it just my own personal trend.
> 
> I started buying vintage (1930s through 1950s) brooches at that time. It all started because one of the well-known designers had the same last name as mine (no relation). The company had made fine jewelry at the beginning of the last century, and then switched to costume after the stock market crash in 1929 when fewer people could afford fine jewelry.
> 
> At any rate, I first started buying brooches from that company, then branched out to other designers. The brooches weren't expensive, and they made me happy. I would pin one on the lapel of my business suit. These were the days when women wore navy (or black. or grey. or tweed.) skirted suits, silk blouses, nude panty hose, and mid-heeled pumps. If they wanted to be taken seriously. The glittery brooches… or an H scarf… were my rebellion.





ElainePG said:


> For @essiedub … this is the Trifari brooch I was talking about. The crown was their emblem, though they also made other designs. This piece was, I believe, from the 1940s. I think the company stayed in business through the 1990s, but by then they had been acquired by another of the costume jewelry companies. And then eventually they went pfffft.
> 
> View attachment 4857141
> View attachment 4857142


Elaine, that brooch is gorgeous


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> I love the look of that Boden blazer. I wouldn't mind wearing pink, even though it's more of a spring color. Or there's a medium-blue one that would be even better. They make it in a Petite, and the nipped-in waist is perfect. There's even a Boden USA web site.
> 
> Unfortunately, I always need to have sleeves shortened, and sometimes the back seam taken in. And the local shop that has done alterations for me for years is closing at the end of this month. The very nice couple who owned/ran it decided to retire… I'm guessing that business was slow, and they figured it just wasn't worth having the shop open. They are moving down to Southern California to be near their (adult, married) son and their new grandson, so it's a mixed blessing, but I'm sure if it hadn't been for the pandemic they would have stayed here for a few more years. I plan to bring them some flowers next week.



Glad to hear that some of these may work for you. I have the reg size in a UK10 (I think US6) from 2(?) years ago. Plenty of room and slightly long in the sleeves, but I also think the sleeves look nice turned up so I haven't had it altered. 

This year's blue herringbone is too close to my teal (I have the matching skirt too). The pink herringbone and the check are both nice. In some ways I am more drawn to the check but the pink herringbone is more wearable. Anyway, I can recommend. 

My Cordings were also a fair price but not quite as reasonable as Boden, and other tweeds were a lot more expensive. Check out Cordings too, even better quality, they come up small and neat, so even though they don't do specific petit, IMO they are quite small scale and shapely https://www.cordings.co.uk/ladieswear/jackets

Sorry to hear they're moving and that this year is their last in business, I really hope it works out for them. They will love you for the flowers I am sure.

My own tailor, that I even trusted with Chanel and Jean-Paul Gautier, had to leave his store and workshop in Covent Garden (London) because his rent went up astronomically and disproportionally to what was reasonable for any business. I lived only a couple fo streets away and noticed the regular shops disappearing one by one.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> For @essiedub … this is the Trifari brooch I was talking about. The crown was their emblem, though they also made other designs. This piece was, I believe, from the 1940s. I think the company stayed in business through the 1990s, but by then they had been acquired by another of the costume jewelry companies. And then eventually they went pfffft.
> 
> View attachment 4857141
> View attachment 4857142



Wow, this is beautiful!


----------



## doni

More bags said:


> I just googled that necklace - wow, it’s spectacular!


It is! Mine is the green version which is even more extra than Meryl’s  
See if I remember to take a pic of it tomorrow.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

doni said:


> Wow, you made this?! They look great!


Aww, thanks! My Mum taught me how to sew at a young age and encouraged me to learn all things I can do with my own hands.
Ever since I´ve been making all sorts of things. At times I used to sew my whole wardrobe from simple top to winter coat. Later my girls were decked out in homemade dresses.
At the moment I mainly only alter true vintage clothes I buy cheaply and make one or the other vintage style dress for myself using true vintage patterns and if I can true vintage fabrics. 
If there´s anything I want that I can sew mysef I´ll do it... 
I make 40ies and 50ies inspired hats using ugly discarded ols hats for material, too. It´s very medidative work. 
Basic shoe repairs and bag spa-ing are also on my list. And of course the standard needlework stuff like crochet and knitting. 

Still I always will long for "the real thing", something bought from a real shop that has a tag, a sales value and comes in nice wrapping...  
When I gave the pouches to my children I felt the need to apologize that I wasn´t able to find something similar to buy and had to make them myself.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Raeburn are doing some lovely designs from reclaimed maps this season
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.
> 
> Do you remember the trend for brooches and pins in the early '00s?
> 
> I think SatC's character Carrie was the poster girl for this fashion, and all I dreamed of was a Chanel camilla flower (actually, I don't think I cared what brand). I have lots of 1950s and '60s vintage brooches from that time including mink and porcelain. I was lucky too because there was a market stall near where my halls of res. was that had new-old stock and sold amazing enamelled brooches for such a good price.
> 
> I think we need to bring them back!



Vintage brooches are sooo nice! I have a few displayed on the wall as I love to see them but rarely wear any. 
...story of my life!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Aww, thanks! My Mum taught me how to sew at a young age and encouraged me to learn all things I can do with my own hands.
> Ever since I´ve been making all sorts of things. At times I used to sew my whole wardrobe from simple top to winter coat. Later my girls were decked out in homemade dresses.
> At the moment I mainly only alter true vintage clothes I buy cheaply and make one or the other vintage style dress for myself using true vintage patterns and if I can true vintage fabrics.
> If there´s anything I want that I can sew mysef I´ll do it...
> I make 40ies and 50ies inspired hats using ugly discarded ols hats for material, too. It´s very medidative work.
> Basic shoe repairs and bag spa-ing are also on my list. And of course the standard needlework stuff like crochet and knitting.
> 
> Still I always will long for "the real thing", something bought from a real shop that has a tag, a sales value and comes in nice wrapping...
> When I gave the pouches to my children I felt the need to apologize that I wasn´t able to find something similar to buy and had to make them myself.


You are incredibly creative and talented @cowgirlsboots !


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> More related to an older post but related to jackets.
> 
> I dressed for the very exciting outing to the supermarket today and I thought of what you'd said about that Bal houndstooth (and the skirt I cannot get out of my mind).
> 
> Not particularly houndstooth, but for tweed in general, keep your eye on Boden for reasonable prices (window pane, houndstooth, herringbone etc). I know you are petit and they have pure wool tweed every year in both reg and petit.
> 
> Unfortualtly for both of us green and waisted was last year's colour and model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Behind the seams: British tweed
> 
> 
> Explore Boden's creativity with a unique range of in house tweeds. Discover our end to end process, from design to creation. Be bold and embrace this symbol of British fashion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.boden.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Atkins and the colours look curiously Spring like https://www.boden.co.uk/en-gb/atkins-british-tweed-blazer-pink-herringbone/sty-t0614-pnk
> 
> the weather turned today and so I was wearing teal-ish herringbone I was wearing today with a greens/blues/peach vintage Leonard Paris maxi and H Moderisme Tropical  (Spanish-style, over hips). People literally parted when they saw me coming down the isle and moved out my way, so I either looked spectacular or frightening  Unfortunately, I think may have been the latter but Im getting desperate for some dress-up occasions.




I bet your outfit was spectacular! I´d have loved to see it. People moving aside is something I´m familiar with when wearing vintage. Over here they usually do it to huddle together and gossip...   (Epic moment: going grocery shopping wearing goat fur apres ski moon boots and a fur coat years ago.)


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> What do you think?
> Ended up with camera bag.
> 
> View attachment 4855775
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855776


Both bags are lovely. Personally I´d prefer the camera bag. It looks posh and certainly is very practical at the same time.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Thank you! I have been looking for one for a long time.


Great choice of bag! Enjoy!!!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Aww, thanks! My Mum taught me how to sew at a young age and encouraged me to learn all things I can do with my own hands.
> Ever since I´ve been making all sorts of things. At times I used to sew my whole wardrobe from simple top to winter coat. Later my girls were decked out in homemade dresses.
> At the moment I mainly only alter true vintage clothes I buy cheaply and make one or the other vintage style dress for myself using true vintage patterns and if I can true vintage fabrics.
> If there´s anything I want that I can sew mysef I´ll do it...
> I make 40ies and 50ies inspired hats using ugly discarded ols hats for material, too. It´s very medidative work.
> Basic shoe repairs and bag spa-ing are also on my list. And of course the standard needlework stuff like crochet and knitting.
> 
> Still I always will long for "the real thing", something bought from a real shop that has a tag, a sales value and comes in nice wrapping...
> When I gave the pouches to my children I felt the need to apologize that I wasn´t able to find something similar to buy and had to make them myself.


I think the pouches you made are wonderful. If they were available in a store near me, I would buy them.
My mom taught me to sew too. It wasn't long before my sister and I surpassed her skill level. I remember a dress my mom made for me that never got finished. At one point I sewed all my own clothes too. When I was working, I made many of my own suits. You could buy Vogue patterns of designer items and make your own. I made my first bikini because back then there were none available for busty girls.

Fo

I used to sew clothes for my kids but I haven't sewn anything lately other than masks. I just don't feel motivated. I can't remember when it changed but it is no longer economical to sew your own clothes. Fabric and notions are so expensive that it is often cheaper to buy readymade as long as you aren't buying designer.

Now I don't do much craft work except for rehabbing purses.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> For @essiedub … this is the Trifari brooch I was talking about. The crown was their emblem, though they also made other designs. This piece was, I believe, from the 1940s. I think the company stayed in business through the 1990s, but by then they had been acquired by another of the costume jewelry companies. And then eventually they went pfffft.
> 
> View attachment 4857141
> View attachment 4857142



It´s absolutely amazing!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> You are incredibly creative and talented @cowgirlsboots !


Aww, thank-you @More bags! 
My Mum sometimes said this to me, too, but never without reminding me I should work much neater... haha! Nowadays I sometimes feel her presence in the room when I´m working on something and she makes sure to remind me to work neatly.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I think the pouches you made are wonderful. If they were available in a store near me, I would buy them.
> My mom taught me to sew too. It wasn't long before my sister and I surpassed her skill level. I remember a dress my mom made for me that never got finished. At one point I sewed all my own clothes too. When I was working, I made many of my own suits. You could buy Vogue patterns of designer items and make your own. I made my first bikini because back then there were none available for busty girls.
> 
> Fo
> 
> I used to sew clothes for my kids but I haven't sewn anything lately other than masks. I just don't feel motivated. I can't remember when it changed but it is no longer economical to sew your own clothes. Fabric and notions are so expensive that it is often cheaper to buy readymade as long as you aren't buying designer.
> 
> Now I don't do much craft work except for rehabbing purses.




You are right! Sewing clothes is no longer economical. Everything has become so very expensive. That´s a reason for me, too, not to make any "normal clothes" anymore. Vintage dresses on the other hand can be acquired cheaply when they are in not the best condition and give me a nice chance to sew a bit. Most of my sewing supplies are vintage, too- bought cheaply off ebay from people who sold for a song what their mothers or grandmas had kept for ages.

I remember the Vogue patterns! When I was much younger and very new in my job the boss and older co-workers used to wonder did I have a sugar daddy as I was wearing something new all the time. It took them a while to figure out I made it all myself from the cheapest fabrics I could find.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> For @essiedub … this is the Trifari brooch I was talking about. The crown was their emblem, though they also made other designs. This piece was, I believe, from the 1940s. I think the company stayed in business through the 1990s, but by then they had been acquired by another of the costume jewelry companies. And then eventually they went pfffft.
> 
> View attachment 4857141
> View attachment 4857142


I love pins. It is a great way to add a little personality to an outfit.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Great choice of bag! Enjoy!!!


Thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

doni said:


> Ah, wonderful. Love Trifari custom jewelry from the 60s... I have that necklace that Meryl Streep wore in The Devil Wears Prada. Bought it in this nice vintage shop in NY... I use to wear it quite a bit, not so much anymore.


Don't remember the necklace MS wore, though I was crazy about the movie. Would love to see a picture!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Yes, bring back brooches. I have worn and collected brooches, too - 1980s, early 2000s, time for a come back? Edited to add: I purchased this Chanel Ultimate Camellia Brooch from a consignment store.
> 
> View attachment 4857151
> 
> 
> So pretty, I love the colourful opal and the details.
> 
> 
> Elaine, that brooch is gorgeous


Your Chanel brooch is incredible. Amazing that you found it in a consignment shop. 

I love that we're all pulling out our brooches… even if we don't have anywhere to go!!!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Wow, this is beautiful!


Thank you.  I was so excited to find it in a consignment shop, years and year and YEARS ago!


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> OT, but a couple of months ago (and on the advice of my dentist's office manager, who is sanitizing EVERYTHING) I invested in a UV-C sanitizer. It sits just inside the front door. We just toss everything into it when we get home: glasses, wallets, phones, car keys…
> 
> In 10 minutes, everything is sanitized. And no need to wipe anything down.


I do this too!! And aside from the sanitizing bag, I also got a UVC disinfecting lamp meant for a room.


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> Vintage brooches are sooo nice! I have a few displayed on the wall as I love to see them but rarely wear any.
> ...story of my life!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857162


How creative, to put them in a shadow box.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> I do this too!! And aside from the sanitizing bag, I also got a UVC disinfecting lamp meant for a room.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I love pins. It is a great way to add a little personality to an outfit.


I have some pretty ones. This thread is inspiring me to take them out and figure out a way to wear them with casual (VERY casual) outfits!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> How creative, to put them in a shadow box.


I agree, this is a great idea!


----------



## LPR200

cowgirlsboots said:


> Aww, thank-you @More bags!
> My Mum sometimes said this to me, too, but never without reminding me I should work much neater... haha! Nowadays I sometimes feel her presence in the room when I´m working on something and she makes sure to remind me to work neatly.


I think having something handmade is so much more special!!!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Your Chanel brooch is incredible. Amazing that you found it in a consignment shop.
> 
> I love that we're all pulling out our brooches… even if we don't have anywhere to go!!!


Thank you Elaine.


ElainePG said:


> Thank you.  I was so excited to find it in a consignment shop, years and year and YEARS ago!


You have an eye for finding treasures!


----------



## keodi

ElainePG said:


> OT, but a couple of months ago (and on the advice of my dentist's office manager, who is sanitizing EVERYTHING) I invested in a UV-C sanitizer. It sits just inside the front door. We just toss everything into it when we get home: glasses, wallets, phones, car keys…
> 
> In 10 minutes, everything is sanitized. And no need to wipe anything down.


Thank you, I'll look into this!


ElainePG said:


> For @essiedub … this is the Trifari brooch I was talking about. The crown was their emblem, though they also made other designs. This piece was, I believe, from the 1940s. I think the company stayed in business through the 1990s, but by then they had been acquired by another of the costume jewelry companies. And then eventually they went pfffft.
> 
> View attachment 4857141
> View attachment 4857142


Wow this is beautiful!


----------



## dcooney4

Dug out most of the pins I still have. The lizard my dad gave my Mom when they were dating. The two angels came from my grandma.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Dug out most of the pins I still have. The lizard my dad gave my Mom when they were dating. The two angels came from my grandma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857775
> View attachment 4857776
> View attachment 4857775
> View attachment 4857776


I love the lizard and the maple leaf (I’m Canadian!) I also like the one with the three coral beads and the frog makes me smile.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> I love the lizard and the maple leaf (I’m Canadian!) I also like the one with the three coral beads and the frog makes me smile.


Thank you! My mom got it for me in Canada. Then regretted not getting herself one. So I got her one the following year when I visited. I wear it sometimes in fall on a denim jacket.


----------



## papertiger

Brooch of the day (was on black jacket). I think he's a blue whale


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> Don't remember the necklace MS wore, though I was crazy about the movie. Would love to see a picture!
> 
> Here you are:


----------



## cowgirlsboots

LPR200 said:


> I think having something handmade is so much more special!!!



Thank-you for the confidence boost!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> I love the lizard and the maple leaf (I’m Canadian!) I also like the one with the three coral beads and the frog makes me smile.



They are all lovely and special!I think i have one very similar to the top left which I bought in the UK.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> How creative, to put them in a shadow box.


I stole this idea from DH. He uses old drawers from chests of drawers as display units and I happily picked this up and meanwhile use everything I can find. the brooches are in a dolls cutlery tray. Other custom jewellery lives in a full size cutlery tray. The other 
	

		
			
		

		
	








pictures show pram rattles.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Your Chanel brooch is incredible. Amazing that you found it in a consignment shop.
> 
> *I love that we're all pulling out our brooches… even if we don't have anywhere to go!!!*


Elaine - I wore my camellia brooch today, on a grey blazer!


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Brooch of the day (was on black jacket). I think he's a blue whale
> 
> View attachment 4858035


That’s a great looking whale @papertiger!


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Brooch of the day (was on black jacket). I think he's a blue whale
> 
> View attachment 4858035


He is very pretty!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> I stole this idea from DH. He uses old drawers from chests of drawers as display units and I happily picked this up and meanwhile use everything I can find. the brooches are in a dolls cutlery tray. Other custom jewellery lives in a full size cutlery tray. The other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858052
> View attachment 4858053
> View attachment 4858054
> View attachment 4858055
> View attachment 4858056
> 
> 
> pictures show pram rattles.


These are so cool.


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> That’s a great looking whale @papertiger!



Thank you, I think he's adorable.


----------



## jblended

I'm just popping in here to say a quick hello to you all! I have so missed the fun chatter in this little alcove of the forums!
Hoping everyone is safe and well. 

Looking forward to posting more frequently as I recover my health (I won't go into that, but I have had a rough couple of months).

And, to stay on-topic, I may be about to buy a bag (awaiting authentication from friends on these forums, and hopefully a more reasonable offer from the seller). It is one I have wanted on and off for a couple of years, so no regrets if I get it because I'm sure I'll use it lots. Shopping my own has not worked out well for me this year, but 2020 is a write-off, so I'm going to bring little pops of joy into my life in the form of bag-candy. Turns out retail therapy is a thing!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> I'm just popping in here to say a quick hello to you all! I have so missed the fun chatter in this little alcove of the forums!
> Hoping everyone is safe and well.
> 
> Looking forward to posting more frequently as I recover my health (I won't go into that, but I have had a rough couple of months).
> 
> And, to stay on-topic, I may be about to buy a bag (awaiting authentication from friends on these forums, and hopefully a more reasonable offer from the seller). It is one I have wanted on and off for a couple of years, so no regrets if I get it because I'm sure I'll use it lots. Shopping my own has not worked out well for me this year, but 2020 is a write-off, so I'm going to bring little pops of joy into my life in the form of bag-candy. Turns out retail therapy is a thing!



Aww, how lovely to hear from you! 
I hope will be fully recovered very soon! 
Good Luck on buying the bag! Can´t wait to hear more about it. 
All mybest wishes xx


----------



## muchstuff

jblended said:


> I'm just popping in here to say a quick hello to you all! I have so missed the fun chatter in this little alcove of the forums!
> Hoping everyone is safe and well.
> 
> Looking forward to posting more frequently as I recover my health (I won't go into that, but I have had a rough couple of months).
> 
> And, to stay on-topic, I may be about to buy a bag (awaiting authentication from friends on these forums, and hopefully a more reasonable offer from the seller). It is one I have wanted on and off for a couple of years, so no regrets if I get it because I'm sure I'll use it lots. Shopping my own has not worked out well for me this year, but 2020 is a write-off, so I'm going to bring little pops of joy into my life in the form of bag-candy. Turns out retail therapy is a thing!


Treat yourself for sure, sounds like you deserve to!


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> I'm just popping in here to say a quick hello to you all! I have so missed the fun chatter in this little alcove of the forums!
> Hoping everyone is safe and well.
> 
> Looking forward to posting more frequently as I recover my health (I won't go into that, but I have had a rough couple of months).
> 
> And, to stay on-topic, I may be about to buy a bag (awaiting authentication from friends on these forums, and hopefully a more reasonable offer from the seller). It is one I have wanted on and off for a couple of years, so no regrets if I get it because I'm sure I'll use it lots. Shopping my own has not worked out well for me this year, but 2020 is a write-off, so I'm going to bring little pops of joy into my life in the form of bag-candy. Turns out retail therapy is a thing!


It is great to hear from you. I hope you love your new bag. Please share a picture if you get it.


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> I'm just popping in here to say a quick hello to you all! I have so missed the fun chatter in this little alcove of the forums!
> Hoping everyone is safe and well.
> 
> Looking forward to posting more frequently as I recover my health (I won't go into that, but I have had a rough couple of months).
> 
> And, to stay on-topic, I may be about to buy a bag (awaiting authentication from friends on these forums, and hopefully a more reasonable offer from the seller). It is one I have wanted on and off for a couple of years, so no regrets if I get it because I'm sure I'll use it lots. Shopping my own has not worked out well for me this year, but 2020 is a write-off, so I'm going to bring little pops of joy into my life in the form of bag-candy. Turns out retail therapy is a thing!


So wonderful to hear your update @jblended. I hope your health is improving. I look forward to seeing your new bag treat!
Best wishes!


----------



## jblended

Thank you all for the warm welcome back!  I actually thought as I was posting that nobody is likely to remember me. 
And a special thanks to those of you who followed my 3rd covid round on the relevant thread! I cannot express sufficiently how touching it was to receive that kind of support. I am truly so, so fortunate in every way. Thank you 

I have been unable to sleep since being discharged from hospital (not even a full day at home yet but totally bouncing off the walls) and have made a bag purchase already! It's a vintage bag that I always liked the shape of. 
I am waiting to make the other purchase I mentioned above; that one is a Coach that I really believe is authentic, but nobody on the thread has responded to me as yet to confirm. Hopefully I'll get the all-clear asap and can go ahead and buy because I am super excited to get my hands on that one.
Will definitely post pics once they're in my possession. 

I am not at all caught up on the thread but opened it on a random page and saw something luscious that is unmistakably Dior. When I've rested up a little, I will catch up on here and feast on the eye candy you guys have posted. 

Wishing you all good health and happy days!


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> Thank you all for the warm welcome back!  I actually thought as I was posting that nobody is likely to remember me.
> And a special thanks to those of you who followed my 3rd covid round on the relevant thread! I cannot express sufficiently how touching it was to receive that kind of support. I am truly so, so fortunate in every way. Thank you
> 
> I have been unable to sleep since being discharged from hospital (not even a full day at home yet but totally bouncing off the walls) and have made a bag purchase already! It's a vintage bag that I always liked the shape of.
> I am waiting to make the other purchase I mentioned above; that one is a Coach that I really believe is authentic, but nobody on the thread has responded to me as yet to confirm. Hopefully I'll get the all-clear asap and can go ahead and buy because I am super excited to get my hands on that one.
> Will definitely post pics once they're in my possession.
> 
> I am not at all caught up on the thread but opened it on a random page and saw something luscious that is unmistakably Dior. When I've rested up a little, I will catch up on here and feast on the eye candy you guys have posted.
> 
> Wishing you all good health and happy days!


I'm sorry for the delay on authenticating on your Coach item. Not all of us feel comfortable authenticating newer styles.


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> I'm sorry for the delay on authenticating on your Coach item. Not all of us feel comfortable authenticating newer styles.


No, no, no! I'm *so *sorry! I honestly wasn't complaining, just saying I hadn't purchased as yet because I was waiting for authentication. 
There's a bunch of this particular bag listed all over the shop (seems to happen every few months that suddenly there are a lot of them on every site), so I doubted whether it's outlet stock that people picked up to flip for profit, or a ton of replicas that keep being listed. With Coach in particular, you just never know, and that is the reason I hadn't purchased it previously.
It did get authenticated right after I posted in this thread  and I'm now waiting for the seller to confirm that she's happy with my offer. 
Very happy about this little beauty. Just a pop of fun colour and I have been looking at it on and off since....maybe 2017? It's time I bring it home. 
There's another from that line- the yellow Dakotah that I really want, too. I love that bright, sunshine yellow, but the shape of it is not for me. They're fun to look at though.


----------



## momasaurus

jblended said:


> I'm just popping in here to say a quick hello to you all! I have so missed the fun chatter in this little alcove of the forums!
> Hoping everyone is safe and well.
> 
> Looking forward to posting more frequently as I recover my health (I won't go into that, but I have had a rough couple of months).
> 
> And, to stay on-topic, I may be about to buy a bag (awaiting authentication from friends on these forums, and hopefully a more reasonable offer from the seller). It is one I have wanted on and off for a couple of years, so no regrets if I get it because I'm sure I'll use it lots. Shopping my own has not worked out well for me this year, but 2020 is a write-off, so I'm going to bring little pops of joy into my life in the form of bag-candy. Turns out retail therapy is a thing!


Nice to see you! retail therapy has definitely helped in this bizarro year!


----------



## dcooney4

Retail therapy has been a lot of help. It distracts me from all the stress all around me. I do try not to spend much though and only on things I can use. Unless it is a special occasion.


----------



## jblended

An update... both purchases are made and I'll post my own pics when I get them. Attached are stock pics.
The Brio vintage is the red and white bag, with pleats on the side and the braided strap. 
There was a full red version (but I can't do that much bright lipstick red), and a full white version (that was in bad shape) available, so I figured get the best of both with this colourblocked one. I think the contrast makes the pleats/braids/details more noticeable. 

The Coach crosstown is white and has neon pink whipstitching on the sides. The seller has no idea, but I literally had an offer for a fully factory wrapped one at the exact same price...but in the end, I opted to buy her preloved one. 
This is the 3rd time I've had this happen and every time I've chosen the preloved for the same price as the new. I don't know why, but I guess I'd rather extend the life of something I know someone else doesn't love over getting a brand new one that I know others will surely snap up quickly.
My best friend keeps telling me I'm nuts for this but, my gut always says take the used one as the owner may be in need of the cash.
Would any of you make that choice if in my position? Genuinely wanting opinions in case it happens again. 

Also, the only thing about both purchases is that they're similar colourways but, in terms of size and shape, they are totally different bags. Both of these are nothing like anything else in my collection. It will be nice to try out a different vibe and see if it brings some cheer.


----------



## msd_bags

jblended said:


> An update... both purchases are made and I'll post my own pics when I get them. Attached are stock pics.
> The Brio vintage is the red and white bag, with pleats on the side and the braided strap.
> There was a full red version (but I can't do that much bright lipstick red), and a full white version (that was in bad shape) available, so I figured get the best of both with this colourblocked one. I think the contrast makes the pleats/braids/details more noticeable.
> 
> The Coach crosstown is white and has neon pink whipstitching on the sides. The seller has no idea, but I literally had an offer for a fully factory wrapped one at the exact same price...but in the end, I opted to buy her preloved one.
> This is the 3rd time I've had this happen and every time I've chosen the preloved for the same price as the new. I don't know why, but I guess I'd rather extend the life of something I know someone else doesn't love over getting a brand new one that I know others will surely snap up quickly.
> My best friend keeps telling me I'm nuts for this but, my gut always says take the used one as the owner may be in need of the cash.
> Would any of you make that choice if in my position? Genuinely wanting opinions in case it happens again.
> 
> Also, the only thing about both purchases is that they're similar colourways but, in terms of size and shape, they are totally different bags. Both of these are nothing like anything else in my collection. It will be nice to try out a different vibe and see if it brings some cheer.
> 
> View attachment 4859660
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859661


Bag purchases to celebrate recovery, you deserve them!! Happy to see you back here.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> An update... both purchases are made and I'll post my own pics when I get them. Attached are stock pics.
> The Brio vintage is the red and white bag, with pleats on the side and the braided strap.
> There was a full red version (but I can't do that much bright lipstick red), and a full white version (that was in bad shape) available, so I figured get the best of both with this colourblocked one. I think the contrast makes the pleats/braids/details more noticeable.
> 
> The Coach crosstown is white and has neon pink whipstitching on the sides. The seller has no idea, but I literally had an offer for a fully factory wrapped one at the exact same price...but in the end, I opted to buy her preloved one.
> This is the 3rd time I've had this happen and every time I've chosen the preloved for the same price as the new. I don't know why, but I guess I'd rather extend the life of something I know someone else doesn't love over getting a brand new one that I know others will surely snap up quickly.
> My best friend keeps telling me I'm nuts for this but, my gut always says take the used one as the owner may be in need of the cash.
> Would any of you make that choice if in my position? Genuinely wanting opinions in case it happens again.
> 
> Also, the only thing about both purchases is that they're similar colourways but, in terms of size and shape, they are totally different bags. Both of these are nothing like anything else in my collection. It will be nice to try out a different vibe and see if it brings some cheer.
> 
> View attachment 4859660
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859661



The bags you bought @jblended are great! So special and unlike everything we get to see every day. I personally prefer the Brio over the Coach because of its rocky vibes. Congratulations on finding these beauties! 

Re buying preloved rather than brandnew at the exact same price I fear I wouldn´t think as ethically as you. Given this choice I´d go for brandnew, preferrably from a professional dealer who gives me the option to the return the item in case I am not happy with it. 
I have never been in the situation before, though. The items I buy are usually "from the bottom shelf" and nobody would sell a brand new item at the prices I am willing to pay.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> I didn't take this outside today, just showing it off to you guys with the Twilly that took me ages to find.  The craftsperson told me not to carry the bag without a twilly or to wear gloves.
> 
> For quite a few years I've felt the twilly designs were all getting brighter and busier with every season and was using a bias-folded Hermès navy _Printemps Ete 69- Automne Hiver_ 45, but luckily this cw of Cassandre's _Jeu de Cartes_ twilly fitted really well and it's only for this bag. Actually, in all my years of collecting I only have 3 twillys so far.
> 
> H Sac Malette was once my grandmother's and is from the late 1940s, I didn't know the date until the craftsperson worked on it, I didn't even realise such old pieces had date stamps. My cousin got my grandmother's  Brn BK 28 (returne) and my sister another bag. Let me tell you there was stiff competition for the Kelly, but now I think I'm the luckiest one.
> 
> Apparently C19 is getting worse again in many places in my country atm. Honestly, there was no social distancing gone on on the beach today so DH and I went to the cricket ground instead and watched the games until dinner time. Took my Evie and cheated on my H scarves with a Gucci Flora.
> 
> View attachment 4853393


 @papertiger 
My DH had some exciting old magazines in the post today- L´Illustration from 1926 and 1927- and guess what I spotted: Hermes advertisements! 

1926






is this your bag featured in snakeskin in this ad? 


And some more from 1927. 






Is this the Bolide with a "downstairs compartment"?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

momasaurus said:


> Nice to see you! retail therapy has definitely helped in this bizarro year!



Sometimes there´s no alternative to retail therapy to keep the spirits up....  I know what I´m talking about as I definetely have no clean "shop my own closet" slate atm. Two purchases in one month...   but they both make me happy and looking at the listings for similar items that are still online I feel I bought them at the right moment.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

My long chain arrived today. 




Sorry, the photos are awfully blurry. My phone couldn´t cope with the bad light this afternoon. 
Is this the right length for a woc chain or will I have to shorten it, please? 






playing with the filters


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> My long chain arrived today.
> 
> View attachment 4859935
> View attachment 4859936
> 
> Sorry, the photos are awfully blurry. My phone couldn´t cope with the bad light this afternoon.
> Is this the right length for a woc chain or will I have to shorten it, please?
> 
> View attachment 4859938
> View attachment 4859939
> 
> 
> 
> playing with the filters
> 
> View attachment 4859941



It's what feels comfortable to you 

It's fab!


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> @papertiger
> My DH had some exciting old magazines in the post today- L´Illustration from 1926 and 1927- and guess what I spotted: Hermes advertisements!
> 
> 1926
> 
> View attachment 4859915
> View attachment 4859912
> View attachment 4859913
> 
> 
> is this your bag featured in snakeskin in this ad?
> 
> 
> And some more from 1927.
> 
> View attachment 4859920
> View attachment 4859918
> View attachment 4859919
> 
> 
> Is this the Bolide with a "downstairs compartment"?



Amazing!  

The  Bolide with a "downstairs compartment" has been called many things in the past including Macpherson or a Secret. 

You can see that many of their popular handbags form today are scaled-down travel bags.


----------



## doni

ElainePG said:


> OT, but a couple of months ago (and on the advice of my dentist's office manager, who is sanitizing EVERYTHING) I invested in a UV-C sanitizer. It sits just inside the front door. We just toss everything into it when we get home: glasses, wallets, phones, car keys…
> 
> In 10 minutes, everything is sanitized. And no need to wipe anything down.



Thanks for this idea I got one. It is great. All my friends are getting them now   
(And here me thinking this thread was about being encouraged to buy less stuff )



jblended said:


> Thank you all for the warm welcome back!  I actually thought as I was posting that nobody is likely to remember me.
> And a special thanks to those of you who followed my 3rd covid round on the relevant thread! I cannot express sufficiently how touching it was to receive that kind of support. I am truly so, so fortunate in every way. Thank you



Oh, I had followed your struggle but have not been much in that thread lately so didn’t know you went through a THIRD round of Covid. What?! Happy to hear you are well, and all the best!



cowgirlsboots said:


> And some more from 1927.
> 
> View attachment 4859920
> View attachment 4859918
> View attachment 4859919
> 
> 
> Is this the Bolide with a "downstairs compartment"?


Oh how interesting. I am also waiting for a bunch of vintage magazines from the 30s that I ordered in a lot. I love reading that stuff.
That’s the Macpherson Bolide. I believe they still make them.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

jblended said:


> An update... both purchases are made and I'll post my own pics when I get them. Attached are stock pics.
> The Brio vintage is the red and white bag, with pleats on the side and the braided strap.
> There was a full red version (but I can't do that much bright lipstick red), and a full white version (that was in bad shape) available, so I figured get the best of both with this colourblocked one. I think the contrast makes the pleats/braids/details more noticeable.
> 
> The Coach crosstown is white and has neon pink whipstitching on the sides. The seller has no idea, but I literally had an offer for a fully factory wrapped one at the exact same price...but in the end, I opted to buy her preloved one.
> This is the 3rd time I've had this happen and every time I've chosen the preloved for the same price as the new. I don't know why, but I guess I'd rather extend the life of something I know someone else doesn't love over getting a brand new one that I know others will surely snap up quickly.
> My best friend keeps telling me I'm nuts for this but, my gut always says take the used one as the owner may be in need of the cash.
> Would any of you make that choice if in my position? Genuinely wanting opinions in case it happens again.
> 
> Also, the only thing about both purchases is that they're similar colourways but, in terms of size and shape, they are totally different bags. Both of these are nothing like anything else in my collection. It will be nice to try out a different vibe and see if it brings some cheer.
> 
> View attachment 4859660
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859661


Congrats on your purchases, jblended!  So glad to see you recovered and posting again.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

cowgirlsboots said:


> My long chain arrived today.
> 
> View attachment 4859935
> View attachment 4859936
> 
> Sorry, the photos are awfully blurry. My phone couldn´t cope with the bad light this afternoon.
> Is this the right length for a woc chain or will I have to shorten it, please?
> 
> View attachment 4859938
> View attachment 4859939
> 
> 
> 
> playing with the filters
> 
> View attachment 4859941


That looks great on you.  Congrats!  I think you can wear it at whatever length you like.  I have one wallet on chain and while it's long enough to wear crossbody, I sometimes prefer to wrap the chain inside and wear it as a short shoulder bag.

I love handbag advertisements in old magazines -- so cool!  Thanks for sharing them in your other post.  It would be fun to try to find and post pictures of some more of them.  One of my favorites is the one of Marion Cotillard holding the Lady Dior on the Eiffel Tower.  I'm not sure if that was featured in any magazines since I have only seen it online, and in the Lady Dior thread in the Dior sub-forum.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Amazing!
> 
> The  Bolide with a "downstairs compartment" has been called many things in the past including Macpherson or a Secret.
> 
> You can see that many of their popular handbags form today are scaled-down travel bags.



"Secret" is the direct route to the big Detective bag by Galliano for Dior (2005) with the very same downstairs compartment, only with a zip...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Purses & Perfumes said:


> That looks great on you.  Congrats!  I think you can wear it at whatever length you like.  I have one wallet on chain and while it's long enough to wear crossbody, I sometimes prefer to wrap the chain inside and wear it as a short shoulder bag.
> 
> I love handbag advertisements in old magazines -- so cool!  Thanks for sharing them in your other post.  It would be fun to try to find and post pictures of some more of them.  One of my favorites is the one of Marion Cotillard holding the Lady Dior on the Eiffel Tower.  I'm not sure if that was featured in any magazines since I have only seen it online, and in the Lady Dior thread in the Dior sub-forum.



Thank-you! I´ll have to actually wear it out and see whether this length works for me or if it might be better a little shorter (for not to catch on shopping carts for example). Shoulder chains don´t do the trick for me. They are hard work as they tend to slip down. It´s either the short chain over my arm or crossbody with the opening towards the body, so I can actually access the wallet comfortably, I think...  it´s all so new to me. I never had anything like this before!  

I agree about old advertisements. They are so nice! After my asking to take photos of the Hermes ads DH might well feel motivated to point more bag ads out to me when he is reading his old magazines.


----------



## jblended

msd_bags said:


> Bag purchases to celebrate recovery, you deserve them!! Happy to see you back here.





cowgirlsboots said:


> The bags you bought @jblended are great! So special and unlike everything we get to see every day. I personally prefer the Brio over the Coach because of its rocky vibes. Congratulations on finding these beauties!


Thank you! One of these days, I will have to post pictures of the more unique bags in my collection. I've never done a showcase but I have some quirky bags, many that I designed and had custom made.
I adore Brio bags and there are always some available on the market (usually priced as low $15-50). I browse them often.
The details on most of them are special (IMO) and they are, usually, super utilitarian in design. Plenty of secret pockets without bulking up the profile of the bags.
This is the first one I have bought, though, because most of their bags are far too large for me. If I could handle larger sizes in my bags, I would probably own several of them. The leather always looks thick and chewy but I'll be able to speak more to that once I'm holding my first piece. 



cowgirlsboots said:


> Re buying preloved rather than brandnew at the exact same price I fear I wouldn´t think as ethically as you. Given this choice I´d go for brandnew, preferrably from a professional dealer who gives me the option to the return the item in case I am not happy with it.


Thanks for chiming in! 
I ended up creating a thread asking this question and it seems the majority would do the same as you. I mean, even I recognise that my choice is the weird one but it always feels like the right one?
I have to think a bit more about why I do that and almost cheat myself out of a new piece, lol. I know my reasoning on the surface, but when it's so obvious that you're going against the grain...I should reflect and evaluate.



doni said:


> Oh, I had followed your struggle but have not been much in that thread lately so didn’t know you went through a THIRD round of Covid. What?! Happy to hear you are well, and all the best!


Thank you! 
It's insane, isn't it? In my case, the running theory is that I officially only caught it once but it has since made a home in my system and has recurred twice thereafter. This 3rd round was the shortest. I tested positive for only 9 days and then tested negative twice (day 9 and day 11). I am still in strict isolation at home for another week because we can't be sure that I'm not infectious, so better to be safe than sorry.
I've only been out of hospital for 2 days and I haven't slept a wink (from the shock of it all, perhaps?) so have thrown myself into bags and playing on the forums because I am not ready to feel all the emotions welling up inside me.
Sorry to bring this heavy topic in here- I won't do that again. 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> Congrats on your purchases, jblended! So glad to see you recovered and posting again.


 Thank you!


----------



## jblended

cowgirlsboots said:


> My long chain arrived today.
> 
> View attachment 4859935
> View attachment 4859936
> 
> Sorry, the photos are awfully blurry. My phone couldn´t cope with the bad light this afternoon.
> Is this the right length for a woc chain or will I have to shorten it, please?
> 
> View attachment 4859938
> View attachment 4859939
> 
> 
> 
> playing with the filters
> 
> View attachment 4859941


I am legitimately drooling! It's GORGEOUS! This is my kind of Dior! Sorry, I'm not caught up- is it new to you or from your existing collection?
Wear this beauty in good health!


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> "Secret" is the direct route to the big Detective bag by Galliano for Dior (2005) with the very same downstairs compartment, only with a zip...
> 
> View attachment 4860294



FAB 

They were obviously a thing, I have an inherited 1960s and a 1990s from Burberry too.


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> @papertiger
> My DH had some exciting old magazines in the post today- L´Illustration from 1926 and 1927- and guess what I spotted: Hermes advertisements!
> 
> 1926
> 
> View attachment 4859915
> View attachment 4859912
> View attachment 4859913
> 
> 
> is this your bag featured in snakeskin in this ad?
> 
> 
> And some more from 1927.
> 
> View attachment 4859920
> View attachment 4859918
> View attachment 4859919
> 
> 
> Is this the Bolide with a "downstairs compartment"?


Fantastic!


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> Sometimes there´s no alternative to retail therapy to keep the spirits up....  I know what I´m talking about as I definetely have no clean "shop my own closet" slate atm. Two purchases in one month...   but they both make me happy and looking at the listings for similar items that are still online I feel I bought them at the right moment.


Good attitude!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Thank you! One of these days, I will have to post pictures of the more unique bags in my collection. I've never done a showcase but I have some quirky bags, many that I designed and had custom made.
> I adore Brio bags and there are always some available on the market (usually priced as low $15-50). I browse them often.
> The details on most of them are special (IMO) and they are, usually, super utilitarian in design. Plenty of secret pockets without bulking up the profile of the bags.
> This is the first one I have bought, though, because most of their bags are far too large for me. If I could handle larger sizes in my bags, I would probably own several of them. The leather always looks thick and chewy but I'll be able to speak more to that once I'm holding my first piece.
> 
> 
> Thanks for chiming in!
> I ended up creating a thread asking this question and it seems the majority would do the same as you. I mean, even I recognise that my choice is the weird one but it always feels like the right one?
> I have to think a bit more about why I do that and almost cheat myself out of a new piece, lol. I know my reasoning on the surface, but when it's so obvious that you're going against the grain...I should reflect and evaluate.
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> It's insane, isn't it? In my case, the running theory is that I officially only caught it once but it has since made a home in my system and has recurred twice thereafter. This 3rd round was the shortest. I tested positive for only 9 days and then tested negative twice (day 9 and day 11). I am still in strict isolation at home for another week because we can't be sure that I'm not infectious, so better to be safe than sorry.
> I've only been out of hospital for 2 days and I haven't slept a wink (from the shock of it all, perhaps?) so have thrown myself into bags and playing on the forums because I am not ready to feel all the emotions welling up inside me.
> Sorry to bring this heavy topic in here- I won't do that again.
> 
> Thank you!



Yes, please, do show us your unusual bags! I´d love to see them! 

Re buying preloved rather than brandnew at the same price I must add that I´m a sucker for original packaging. I  don´t know why, but having the box alone makes an item so much more special to me. I lately bought a Dior tote that wasn´t right for me at all (but will make a perfect Christmas present for my DD) and all that excitied me when I unwrapped it and shoved the bag aside in frustration was the original Dior paper bag that came with it. Silly me... DH already said I should rather buy empty boxes...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> I am legitimately drooling! It's GORGEOUS! This is my kind of Dior! Sorry, I'm not caught up- is it new to you or from your existing collection?
> Wear this beauty in good health!



Aww, thank-you so much! I am over the moon with this purchase. 
It´s new to me. 
I´ve been hunting for a new wallet for a while. It should be huge and red. After a lot of research I ordered a brandnew one from a German brand and when it arrived the snob in me was not pleased. It was well made, but not what I perceive as real quality. It went back. 
Then- back in the deep rabbit hole-  I noticed this Dior woc had re-appeared in the classifieds. It had been listed before at a much higher price. I enquired about it and bought it at a very nice price compared to every other Dior woc- some in awful condition-  I´d seen for sale. It came with the original box! The condition was almost perfect, too. No faults that couldn´t be taken care of with a little paint and and some courage. 
No, it´s not red. It clearly feels red to me- very intense red vibes! 

Being me I haven´t worn it, yet. Not even tried to fit my things into it. The box sits on my sewing table. From time to time I take it out and caress the silky perfection of the lambskin...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> FAB
> 
> They were obviously a thing, I have an inherited 1960s and a 1990s from Burberry too.







I have this 60ies piece of luggage. Not as grand, but a fun piece. Atm I store hats inside this bag.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

momasaurus said:


> Good attitude!




...making excuses my way...  BUT I´ve been good re shopping my own closet when it comes to coats and shoes. 

The start of autumn usually means I´ll dive into ebay searching for the perfect winter coat and boots. Of course I did so this year, too and filled my watchlist to the brim. Then I had a look through my photos and one by one ticked off what I already own. 
My prey pattern is consistent! 
No purchases made! 
In contrary I even sold a coat which I bought last year and only wore once, because though it was unique and gorgeous it was not me! I listed my gold boots for sale after finally finding them, too. Same here: gorgeous, special, don´t look natural on me.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Dug out most of the pins I still have. The lizard my dad gave my Mom when they were dating. The two angels came from my grandma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857775
> View attachment 4857776
> View attachment 4857775
> View attachment 4857776


Great collection. That frog made me giggle… he (she?) has personality!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Brooch of the day (was on black jacket). I think he's a blue whale
> 
> View attachment 4858035


Great brooch!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Elaine - I wore my camellia brooch today, on a grey blazer!


Classic!


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> I'm just popping in here to say a quick hello to you all! I have so missed the fun chatter in this little alcove of the forums!
> Hoping everyone is safe and well.
> 
> Looking forward to posting more frequently as I recover my health (I won't go into that, but I have had a rough couple of months).
> 
> And, to stay on-topic, I may be about to buy a bag (awaiting authentication from friends on these forums, and hopefully a more reasonable offer from the seller). It is one I have wanted on and off for a couple of years, so no regrets if I get it because I'm sure I'll use it lots. Shopping my own has not worked out well for me this year, but 2020 is a write-off, so I'm going to bring little pops of joy into my life in the form of bag-candy. Turns out retail therapy is a thing!


So great to hear from you, @jblended . I'm glad you're better enough to post occasionally. 

Retail therapy is definitely a thing! If the bag gets authenticated and you end up buying it, we want pictures!


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> No, no, no! I'm *so *sorry! I honestly wasn't complaining, just saying I hadn't purchased as yet because I was waiting for authentication.
> There's a bunch of this particular bag listed all over the shop (seems to happen every few months that suddenly there are a lot of them on every site), so I doubted whether it's outlet stock that people picked up to flip for profit, or a ton of replicas that keep being listed. With Coach in particular, you just never know, and that is the reason I hadn't purchased it previously.
> It did get authenticated right after I posted in this thread  and I'm now waiting for the seller to confirm that she's happy with my offer.
> Very happy about this little beauty. Just a pop of fun colour and I have been looking at it on and off since....maybe 2017? It's time I bring it home.
> There's another from that line- the yellow Dakotah that I really want, too. I love that bright, sunshine yellow, but the shape of it is not for me. They're fun to look at though.


Glad to hear that your bag got authenticated. Now I hope the seller responds to your counter-offer, and that you both end up settling on a price that feels right.

Coach does beautiful yellows! I was very tempted by one a few months ago: it was in their collab with Disney. Just a little pouch, but it was sunshine yellow, with Pluto the dog on the front looking awfully cute. I have no need for a pouch. But, yellow. And, Pluto. Of course, by the time I saw a photo of it, decided I had to have it, and made my way to the Coach web site, it was completely sold out.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Glad to hear that your bag got authenticated. Now I hope the seller responds to your counter-offer, and that you both end up settling on a price that feels right.
> 
> Coach does beautiful yellows! I was very tempted by one a few months ago: it was in their collab with Disney. Just a little pouch, but it was sunshine yellow, with Pluto the dog on the front looking awfully cute. I have no need for a pouch. But, yellow. And, Pluto. Of course, by the time I saw a photo of it, decided I had to have it, and made my way to the Coach web site, it was completely sold out.


Those Pluto items sold out almost the first day. That happens with a lot of Coach collabs. But then they usually do another one so you get another chance.


----------



## keodi

dcooney4 said:


> Dug out most of the pins I still have. The lizard my dad gave my Mom when they were dating. The two angels came from my grandma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857775
> View attachment 4857776
> View attachment 4857775
> View attachment 4857776


That Lizard!


papertiger said:


> Brooch of the day (was on black jacket). I think he's a blue whale
> 
> View attachment 4858035


This is beautiful!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> ...making excuses my way...  BUT I´ve been good re shopping my own closet when it comes to coats and shoes.
> 
> The start of autumn usually means I´ll dive into ebay searching for the perfect winter coat and boots. Of course I did so this year, too and filled my watchlist to the brim. Then I had a look through my photos and one by one ticked off what I already own.
> My prey pattern is consistent!
> No purchases made!
> In contrary I even sold a coat which I bought last year and only wore once, because though it was unique and gorgeous it was not me! I listed my gold boots for sale after finally finding them, too. Same here: gorgeous, special, don´t look natural on me.


This has happened to me a few times. I just sold a gorgeous cloche hat  that I bought at a Downton Abbey exhibit a while back. I tried it on and my hubby insisted I get it. Had it for two years and didn't wear it. So finally just sold it.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Great collection. That frog made me giggle… he (she?) has personality!


Thank you!


----------



## jblended

cowgirlsboots said:


> Yes, please, do show us your unusual bags! I´d love to see them!


I'll share the one that I have easy access to right now- purple and white snakeskin bag attached.
I've been unable to sleep so have been occupying myself by refreshing the paint on this bag. It originally was a plum purple that had faded to a pink-ish hue, so I've just painted the panels metallic purple. I snapped some pics for you before putting it away.

This is the first (maybe the 2nd?) bag I dreamt up, sketched and then hunted for a local artisan to make for me. It was a real challenge communicating my vision with the lovely brother/sister duo who ended up creating it for me when I was in Indonesia. I wanted a Chinese lantern flower shape and was so proud of the end result. It's 8x7", and I propped it open to display the inner white panels, but it does not stay open like that if you're not holding it open.
Unfortunately, it was so unique and dear to me that I have barely used it in all the years I've had it.
It's python (a choice I made because the skin is a byproduct of the python meat they ate locally, so as ethical as I could get with an exotic).

I pulled this bag out right after my 1st round of covid and told myself that life is too short to save it. I'm going to use and enjoy this, and if the scales fall off or it falls apart, at least I enjoyed it rather than just admiring it.

Now as I write this out, I know this bag is likely not considered unique to others. There are plenty of bucket/lantern style bags out in the market nowadays that are similar to this. But at the time, and in my heart, it's special. 



ElainePG said:


> we want pictures!



The vintage Brio is here so you can have that picture!
I don't even understand how this bag got to me this quickly- it was due to arrive late next week! I snapped a picture before quarantining it and sanitizing my hands.

I love it! *It's chubby!* Ha ha! It's got quite a wide base that makes it look like it has a beer gut! 
I normally like a slim profile in my bags, but this chubby quality really suits it! It's exactly as listed- minor discolouration in the white portions of the bag and along the braided strap. Nothing I can't fix up with some leather paint.
Lining has minor colour change (a little yellow from age, so I should be able to wash it and get it clean again), but otherwise, looks like it's never been used! This bag is my age (early 1980s) which makes me like it even more, ha ha.
The pleated white panels on the sides are actually snap pockets. Mind you, tiny ones that may only fit a mini bottle of sanitizer or an oyster card/slim case. Still love that detail.
I plan to use it as soon as I'm out of quarantine. My mum is going to flip for it! 

Pics of the Coach bag whenever I get it. Very excited about that one as well. My bag closet is getting a real makeover.

Edited to adjust massive pictures and fix a ton of typos!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> This has happened to me a few times. I just sold a gorgeous cloche hat  that I bought at a Downton Abbey exhibit a while back. I tried it on and my hubby insisted I get it. Had it for two years and didn't wear it. So finally just sold it.



Another Downton Abby fan? That´s great! I loved it!

A cloche hat- as much as I love them- wouldn´t look good on me, either...  there´s an original sitting in a corner... a bit small for me what I could possibly change, but not me, so maybe up in the classifieds, soon. 

It happens rather frequently to me that I buy items that are gorgeous, unique, special...  and I buy other items to make up a style and then have to realize that the style is perfect, but I am not and won´t get away with it or it simply does not fit my lifestyle.
The stunning 60ies coat I sold was one of the latter.
It was perfect- gold jersey-like fabric moulded into alligator and a mink trim all around. I simply couldn´t make myself wear it for the school run and ruin it so it had to go.
The lady who bought it has bought many of my things already. She does walk-on parts in small movie productions where she has to bring her own outfit. I´m glad it went to her!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> I'll share the one that I have easy access to right now- purple and white snakeskin bag attached.
> I've been unable to sleep so have been occupying myself by refreshing the paint on this bag. It originally was a plum purple that had faded to a pink-ish hue, so I've just painted the panels metallic purple. I snapped some pics for you before putting it away.
> 
> This is the first (maybe the 2nd?) bag I dreamt up, sketched and then hunted for a local artisan to make for me. It was a real challenge communicating my vision with the lovely brother/sister duo who ended up creating it for me when I was in Indonesia. I wanted a Chinese lantern flower shape and was so proud of the end result. It's 8x7", and I propped it open to display the inner white panels, but it does not stay open like that if you're not holding it open.
> Unfortunately, it was so unique and dear to me that I have barely used it in all the years I've had it.
> It's python (a choice I made because the skin is a byproduct of the python meat they ate locally, so as ethical as I could get with an exotic).
> 
> I pulled this bag out right after my 1st round of covid and told myself that life is too short to save it. I'm going to use and enjoy this, and if the scales fall off or it falls apart, at least I enjoyed it rather than just admiring it.
> 
> Now as I write this out, I know this bag is likely not considered unique to others. There are plenty of bucket/lantern style bags out in the market nowadays that are similar to this. But at the time, and in my heart, it's special.
> 
> 
> 
> The vintage Brio is here so you can have that picture!
> I don't even understand how this bag got to me this quickly- it was due to arrive late next week! I snapped a picture before quarantining it and sanitizing my hands.
> 
> I love it! *It's chubby!* Ha ha! It's got quite a wide base that makes it look like it has a beer gut!
> I normally like a slim profile in my bags, but this chubby quality really suits it! It's exactly as listed- minor discolouration in the white portions of the bag and along the braided strap. Nothing I can't fix up with some leather paint.
> Lining has minor colour change (a little yellow from age, so I should be able to wash it and get it clean again), but otherwise, looks like it's never been used! This bag is my age (early 1980s) which makes me like it even more, ha ha.
> The pleated white panels on the sides are actually snap pockets. Mind you, tiny ones that may only fit a mini bottle of sanitizer or an oyster card/slim case. Still love that detail.
> I plan to use it as soon as I'm out of quarantine. My mum is going to flip for it!
> 
> Pics of the Coach bag whenever I get it. Very excited about that one as well. My bag closet is getting a real makeover.
> 
> Edited to adjust massive pictures and fix a ton of typos!
> 
> View attachment 4861550
> 
> View attachment 4861551
> View attachment 4861552


Wow! Your snakeskin bag IS unique! The colourscheme is perfect and the cut so clever. I adore it! Don´t worry so much about the scales. They should stay in place for a long time of use. I have a few really old snakeskin items- even shoes and cowboy boots that have been heavily worn- and their scales loss is minimal. This stuff is sturdy by heart as long as you don´t brush it against the grain.

Congrats on the Brio bag! I thinkthe "beer belly" is part of what appeals to me. It looks so roomy and comfortable while still very 80ies rock chic. That´s a bag to just drag along, use, enjoy...  and smile! Takes me back to my teens... haha!

PS: which brand of leather paint do you use, please?


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> ...making excuses my way...  BUT I´ve been good re shopping my own closet when it comes to coats and shoes.
> 
> The start of autumn usually means I´ll dive into ebay searching for the perfect winter coat and boots. Of course I did so this year, too and filled my watchlist to the brim. Then I had a look through my photos and one by one ticked off what I already own.
> My prey pattern is consistent!
> No purchases made!
> In contrary I even sold a coat which I bought last year and only wore once, because though it was unique and gorgeous it was not me! I listed my gold boots for sale after finally finding them, too. Same here: gorgeous, special, don´t look natural on me.


I hear you. Buying is fun, selling is not.


----------



## jblended

cowgirlsboots said:


> Wow! Your snakeskin bag IS unique! The colourscheme is perfect and the cut so clever. I adore it!


Yay! So glad someone else likes it (besides my mum who adores everything I do, lol). Thank you! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Don´t worry so much about the scales. They should stay in place for a long time of use. I have a few really old snakeskin items- even shoes and cowboy boots that have been heavily worn- and their scales loss is minimal. This stuff is sturdy by heart as long as you don´t brush it against the grain.


Happy to hear this!  I always hear about scales falling off and ruining the look of bags, so it made me _too _cautious. Also because I love the shape so much and feel it's irreplaceable...but bags are meant to be used, not stored. I hope to regain some strength and wear it out soon. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> It looks so roomy and comfortable while still very 80ies rock chic.


Funny that; as soon as I saw it, I pictured wearing it with a denim jumpsuit. Very much a 70's-80's look in my mind for this bag too.



cowgirlsboots said:


> PS: which brand of leather paint do you use, please?


I mainly use Angelus paints and have used them to re-dye a bunch of my bags/shoes/leather skirts/watch straps. Easy application, never gets streak-y even if you use a single coat, and durable.
This particular bag I painted with Angelus Pearlescent Purple paint so that it has that metallic finish without being too shiny.

I have also used Jacquard paints and, they're good, but very light bodied so that every brush stroke shows, no matter which paint brush I use. It's not a clean, even finish for me. Perhaps someone more skilled than I can make those paints work better. I have ordered some Mica pigments to mix into my leftover Jacquard paints so that I can use them up. I'm hoping by mixing in mica, the consistency will thicken and make for a better finish. We'll see.


----------



## dcooney4

I 


jblended said:


> I'll share the one that I have easy access to right now- purple and white snakeskin bag attached.
> I've been unable to sleep so have been occupying myself by refreshing the paint on this bag. It originally was a plum purple that had faded to a pink-ish hue, so I've just painted the panels metallic purple. I snapped some pics for you before putting it away.
> 
> This is the first (maybe the 2nd?) bag I dreamt up, sketched and then hunted for a local artisan to make for me. It was a real challenge communicating my vision with the lovely brother/sister duo who ended up creating it for me when I was in Indonesia. I wanted a Chinese lantern flower shape and was so proud of the end result. It's 8x7", and I propped it open to display the inner white panels, but it does not stay open like that if you're not holding it open.
> Unfortunately, it was so unique and dear to me that I have barely used it in all the years I've had it.
> It's python (a choice I made because the skin is a byproduct of the python meat they ate locally, so as ethical as I could get with an exotic).
> 
> I pulled this bag out right after my 1st round of covid and told myself that life is too short to save it. I'm going to use and enjoy this, and if the scales fall off or it falls apart, at least I enjoyed it rather than just admiring it.
> 
> Now as I write this out, I know this bag is likely not considered unique to others. There are plenty of bucket/lantern style bags out in the market nowadays that are similar to this. But at the time, and in my heart, it's special.
> 
> 
> 
> The vintage Brio is here so you can have that picture!
> I don't even understand how this bag got to me this quickly- it was due to arrive late next week! I snapped a picture before quarantining it and sanitizing my hands.
> 
> I love it! *It's chubby!* Ha ha! It's got quite a wide base that makes it look like it has a beer gut!
> I normally like a slim profile in my bags, but this chubby quality really suits it! It's exactly as listed- minor discolouration in the white portions of the bag and along the braided strap. Nothing I can't fix up with some leather paint.
> Lining has minor colour change (a little yellow from age, so I should be able to wash it and get it clean again), but otherwise, looks like it's never been used! This bag is my age (early 1980s) which makes me like it even more, ha ha.
> The pleated white panels on the sides are actually snap pockets. Mind you, tiny ones that may only fit a mini bottle of sanitizer or an oyster card/slim case. Still love that detail.
> I plan to use it as soon as I'm out of quarantine. My mum is going to flip for it!
> 
> Pics of the Coach bag whenever I get it. Very excited about that one as well. My bag closet is getting a real makeover.
> 
> Edited to adjust massive pictures and fix a ton of typos!
> 
> View attachment 4861550
> 
> View attachment 4861551
> View attachment 4861552


I love that you are able to spruce them up your self.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Another Downton Abby fan? That´s great! I loved it!
> 
> A cloche hat- as much as I love them- wouldn´t look good on me, either...  there´s an original sitting in a corner... a bit small for me what I could possibly change, but not me, so maybe up in the classifieds, soon.
> 
> It happens rather frequently to me that I buy items that are gorgeous, unique, special...  and I buy other items to make up a style and then have to realize that the style is perfect, but I am not and won´t get away with it or it simply does not fit my lifestyle.
> The stunning 60ies coat I sold was one of the latter.
> It was perfect- gold jersey-like fabric moulded into alligator and a mink trim all around. I simply couldn´t make myself wear it for the school run and ruin it so it had to go.
> The lady who bought it has bought many of my things already. She does walk-on parts in small movie productions where she has to bring her own outfit. I´m glad it went to her!


That is so cool. You can see your creations on the screen.


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> Yay! So glad someone else likes it (besides my mum who adores everything I do, lol). Thank you!
> 
> Happy to hear this!  I always hear about scales falling off and ruining the look of bags, so it made me _too _cautious. Also because I love the shape so much and feel it's irreplaceable...but bags are meant to be used, not stored. I hope to regain some strength and wear it out soon.
> 
> Funny that; as soon as I saw it, I pictured wearing it with a denim jumpsuit. Very much a 70's-80's look in my mind for this bag too.
> 
> 
> I mainly use Angelus paints and have used them to re-dye a bunch of my bags/shoes/leather skirts/watch straps. Easy application, never gets streak-y even if you use a single coat, and durable.
> This particular bag I painted with Angelus Pearlescent Purple paint so that it has that metallic finish without being too shiny.
> 
> I have also used Jacquard paints and, they're good, but very light bodied so that every brush stroke shows, no matter which paint brush I use. It's not a clean, even finish for me. Perhaps someone more skilled than I can make those paints work better. I have ordered some Mica pigments to mix into my leftover Jacquard paints so that I can use them up. I'm hoping by mixing in mica, the consistency will thicken and make for a better finish. We'll see.


Do you have to prepare the Leather in anyway to paint it? Also is there a Leather glue that can be used on a soft leather strap?


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> I love that you are able to spruce them up your self.


Thanks!  I've painted 3 bags in the last day, and a watch strap. I'll snap some pics in a bit and share.
Truly, no skill involved. Just slow, steady strokes. Cover up any bits you don't want to get paint on with masking tape.
Also, I should note that I just change the colours because I get bored, but if you take a peek at the Coach Rehab thread: those people are miracle workers!


dcooney4 said:


> Do you have to prepare the Leather in anyway to paint it? Also is there a Leather glue that can be used on a soft leather strap?


It depends. You can purchase a leather preparer and deglazer (also Angelus brand). That stuff will strip the original colour/any protective coating to allow the leather to absorb the new colour better. I have never used it myself. At most, I have used surgical spirit/rubbing alcohol to prep an area where I can see a clear protective coating (Marc Jacobs' older bags have this on the straps). Usually, I just clean with a damp cloth, paint, then apply a finishing coat to seal the new paint.

If you're working on an expensive bag, I would strongly suggest checking out the rehab threads (particularly the Coach one) to get tips and tricks. I only ever look at the before/after pics because I'm not someone who regularly restores vintage, but you just know that everyone active in there is skilled and happy to share their knowledge.

I'll pull the pieces I just re-painted overnight and upload pics in a second (sorry, for the unsolicited spam lol).

Edit to add: I think both @cowgirlsboots and @whateve regularly paint/restore/rejuvinate. They will surely have more information to share on the topic. I just play with paints like a 5 year old! 

Edit again because major brain fog! I cannot recommend a specific leather glue. I have used a generic one I picked up from some supermarket to make minor repairs. I'm sure someone else can better advise there.


----------



## jblended

I'll split this into 2 posts because I'm not sure how pictures show up on other people's devices and I don't want anyone to open this page to a block of text/giant pics. 

This is not the watch I painted overnight (that strap is still damp so I'm not touching it), but I painted this one about a year ago with the same purple from the snake bag I posted above. It originally had a dark brown strap with that sky blue dial but, I really hate brown (sorry, I know people adore it but I don't).
The watch I just painted has a dark grey dial so I painted the tan strap yellow. I happen to love that grey/yellow colour combo.

The pleated lambskin bag attached was originally a dull turquoise colour. I don't have any before pics. To be honest, the pics I've been posting since I joined this thread are the first I've ever taken of my bags. which explains why they're all so rubbish lol
I have always loved the bag, the leather and the pleats, but the colour was so flat that I never reached for it. I've been wanting a blue metallic leather bag all year, then realized this was the perfect bag for me to turn into a metallic myself. It's my custom mix of blues with a touch of silver mica to make it metallic.
It's a royal blue IRL, not the cobalt it appears in the photo.
Due to the style of the bag, I used a Satin finisher (sealant) to give it a slight sheen.


----------



## jblended

This is the Coach Noa that I had pulled as my bag to be used and abused during Covid. I've had it for forever and I adore it but was ready to donate it soon.
Then I realized, it has never lost its shape, it is one of my favourite and most functional crossbodies, and the only reason I was looking to donate it is because of the colour.
My favourite colour is blue but I struggle with the shades on the market- not sure if others feel the same way.
Anyway, I decided to colourblock it to completely refresh it. I am so happy with the choice and will not be letting it go until it falls apart. I think if I tire of the colour, I'll just strip and re-paint it orange or something, lol.

Lots of details on this one that I can't quite show in the pics, but I will try.
- The original colour is the wallet in front of the bag (it comes with the bag, so it's the best representation of the original colour).
- I mixed 3 shades of blue, so the front panel, back panel, side panels and the back of the bag (that sits against the body) are all different degrees of blue. It's obvious IRL, but not showing up in the pics for some reason.
- The bag strap is also colourblocked- original colour on the bottom, royal blue on the top. It shows when I carry it.
- The front snap closure flap, d-ring loops for the strap, some of the side panels and the bottom panels of the bag are in purple. I went for opposite colours on the side gussets- so the one side has blue in front and purple in the back, the other side vice versa. A small detail but makes me giddy that I thought to do it that way.
- I decided to colour block the hangtag as well- logo side blue, backside purple. Made sure to flip it so it shows in the pics.
- Used a regular sealant on this one because I didn't want it metallic, I just wanted it to be happy shades.

I shouldn't have painted this one now because I'm suffering terribly from insomnia and I'm not sure how cleanly I painted it. Once I've managed to get some sleep, I'll have to take a closer look and see if I accidentally went over any hardware or edge paint, and then clean that up as needed.

Also, the only reason I can do this kind of nonsense is because I never resell my stuff, so it gives me the freedom to experiment. Obviously not good if you will eventually resell.

Hope I haven't derailed the thread too much.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

momasaurus said:


> I hear you. Buying is fun, selling is not.



++Knock on wood++ so far selling has gone really well. I buy cheap and sell cheap, happy to recover my costs. The coat, a dress, a couple of 80ies leather jackets, the complete sorted out pile of clothes my son had grown out and even the golden boots went as soon as I listed them. Other items are stuck in the classifieds, though... 

Very guilty concience, though: 
I bought a brown 70ies Shearling coat half an hour ago. The listing just popped up and I couldn´t stop my fingers...  at least I know I will wear this. They are great, warm and as a bonus this one is actually my size so I won´t be stuck in it like a sausage. So now should be the time to sort through my other Shearling coats and put some on the market...  I know there are at least two over in the storage with the prams that I won´t wear, because they are uncomfortable in one way or the other.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Yay! So glad someone else likes it (besides my mum who adores everything I do, lol). Thank you!
> 
> Happy to hear this!  I always hear about scales falling off and ruining the look of bags, so it made me _too _cautious. Also because I love the shape so much and feel it's irreplaceable...but bags are meant to be used, not stored. I hope to regain some strength and wear it out soon.
> 
> Funny that; as soon as I saw it, I pictured wearing it with a denim jumpsuit. Very much a 70's-80's look in my mind for this bag too.
> 
> 
> I mainly use Angelus paints and have used them to re-dye a bunch of my bags/shoes/leather skirts/watch straps. Easy application, never gets streak-y even if you use a single coat, and durable.
> This particular bag I painted with Angelus Pearlescent Purple paint so that it has that metallic finish without being too shiny.
> 
> I have also used Jacquard paints and, they're good, but very light bodied so that every brush stroke shows, no matter which paint brush I use. It's not a clean, even finish for me. Perhaps someone more skilled than I can make those paints work better. I have ordered some Mica pigments to mix into my leftover Jacquard paints so that I can use them up. I'm hoping by mixing in mica, the consistency will thicken and make for a better finish. We'll see.



You made me laugh! My son accuses me of liking everything he crafts, too. 
But same as with your bag, I´m totally honest. 

Thank-you! Do you use Angelus Acrylic or the oil dye? 
I have a stock of the Acrylic paint by Angelus I really like and use often. 
Jacquard paint is extremely hard to find here in Germany. Our second option would be Fiebings Acrylic paints, but when I enquired about Fiebings compared to Angelus the shop where I usually order told me to go for Angelus.


----------



## jblended

cowgirlsboots said:


> You made me laugh! My son accuses me of liking everything he crafts, too.


 So sweet! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you! Do you use Angelus Acrylic or the oil dye?


I use the Acrylic paints. I thought the oil dye range was exclusively for dyeing suede, which is something I have never done (but hope to try one day).



cowgirlsboots said:


> when I enquired about Fiebings compared to Angelus the shop where I usually order told me to go for Angelus.


 I've also always heard that Angelus is the gold standard.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Thanks!  I've painted 3 bags in the last day, and a watch strap. I'll snap some pics in a bit and share.
> Truly, no skill involved. Just slow, steady strokes. Cover up any bits you don't want to get paint on with masking tape.
> Also, I should note that I just change the colours because I get bored, but if you take a peek at the Coach Rehab thread: those people are miracle workers!
> 
> It depends. You can purchase a leather preparer and deglazer (also Angelus brand). That stuff will strip the original colour/any protective coating to allow the leather to absorb the new colour better. I have never used it myself. At most, I have used surgical spirit/rubbing alcohol to prep an area where I can see a clear protective coating (Marc Jacobs' older bags have this on the straps). Usually, I just clean with a damp cloth, paint, then apply a finishing coat to seal the new paint.
> 
> If you're working on an expensive bag, I would strongly suggest checking out the rehab threads (particularly the Coach one) to get tips and tricks. I only ever look at the before/after pics because I'm not someone who regularly restores vintage, but you just know that everyone active in there is skilled and happy to share their knowledge.
> 
> I'll pull the pieces I just re-painted overnight and upload pics in a second (sorry, for the unsolicited spam lol).
> 
> Edit to add: I think both @cowgirlsboots and @whateve regularly paint/restore/rejuvinate. They will surely have more information to share on the topic. I just play with paints like a 5 year old!
> 
> Edit again because major brain fog! I cannot recommend a specific leather glue. I have used a generic one I picked up from some supermarket to make minor repairs. I'm sure someone else can better advise there.



Oh, I don´t do any more than play with paints, either...  
Before painting with Angelus Acrylic on any leather item I have been told to clean with acetone to deglaze and prepare the surface. (The shop I bought the paint told me I can do this instead of using the expensive deglazer.) 
Sometimes when the leather feels slick to me I even sand it with a very fine leather sanding pad or a dirt eraser. It´s a brutal treatment, but so far has worked well for me *when I paint pictures on leather jackets or bags*. 
When I use the Acrylic paint *for tiny corner repairs* I usually just wipe with alcohol and play with the paint. 
To finish the paintjob off I either use Angelus Finisher or Fiebings Resolene (which I prefer for durability.) 
My red wallet for example I simply painted with Angelus acrylic paint without any prior treatment (but after ruining the surface and original colour with a baby wipe when trying to clean it up- please be very careful with baby wipes!) and finished with Elephant. The paintjob does not show and is durable. 

When using "Leather Fresh" I follow the recommendations of the seller and clean with lighter fluid when there are bigger surfaces involved. For tiny repairs like recently on the corners of my woc I don´t do any preparation, just use the paint (which is a filler at the same time) with a fine brush, sometimes even my fingertips, dry it with a hairdryer and use Elephant Leather Preserver as a finisher. 

When filling defects with liquid leather I have made the experience, that the result gets much nicer when I forget about the instructions and apply it with my fingertips. Anybody who knows what they are doing would tell me off! 

For leather glue this is my preferred product.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> This is the Coach Noa that I had pulled as my bag to be used and abused during Covid. I've had it for forever and I adore it but was ready to donate it soon.
> Then I realized, it has never lost its shape, it is one of my favourite and most functional crossbodies, and the only reason I was looking to donate it is because of the colour.
> My favourite colour is blue but I struggle with the shades on the market- not sure if others feel the same way.
> Anyway, I decided to colourblock it to completely refresh it. I am so happy with the choice and will not be letting it go until it falls apart. I think if I tire of the colour, I'll just strip and re-paint it orange or something, lol.
> 
> Lots of details on this one that I can't quite show in the pics, but I will try.
> - The original colour is the wallet in front of the bag (it comes with the bag, so it's the best representation of the original colour).
> - I mixed 3 shades of blue, so the front panel, back panel, side panels and the back of the bag (that sits against the body) are all different degrees of blue. It's obvious IRL, but not showing up in the pics for some reason.
> - The bag strap is also colourblocked- original colour on the bottom, royal blue on the top. It shows when I carry it.
> - The front snap closure flap, d-ring loops for the strap, some of the side panels and the bottom panels of the bag are in purple. I went for opposite colours on the side gussets- so the one side has blue in front and purple in the back, the other side vice versa. A small detail but makes me giddy that I thought to do it that way.
> - I decided to colour block the hangtag as well- logo side blue, backside purple. Made sure to flip it so it shows in the pics.
> - Used a regular sealant on this one because I didn't want it metallic, I just wanted it to be happy shades.
> 
> I shouldn't have painted this one now because I'm suffering terribly from insomnia and I'm not sure how cleanly I painted it. Once I've managed to get some sleep, I'll have to take a closer look and see if I accidentally went over any hardware or edge paint, and then clean that up as needed.
> 
> Also, the only reason I can do this kind of nonsense is because I never resell my stuff, so it gives me the freedom to experiment. Obviously not good if you will eventually resell.
> 
> Hope I haven't derailed the thread too much.
> View attachment 4861708
> View attachment 4861709
> View attachment 4861710


Wow! Your work looks great! I´m drooling! Lots to learnover here! 
Doing a full surface is something I haven´t succeeded in so far. I painted one vintage handbag light pink over some dark colour and am not too happy with the result. It feels pasted on. Well, I guess it IS pasted on. Too much paint, too quickly as I did it for an occasion in one rushed go...  Actually I´ve been looking at this bag several times recently and wondered should I strip it and start over. I guess, I should! 

A decent full colour change I can show are a pair of boots, though. 
before:  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  and after:


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> So sweet!
> 
> I use the Acrylic paints. I thought the oil dye range was exclusively for dyeing suede, which is something I have never done (but hope to try one day).
> 
> 
> I've also always heard that Angelus is the gold standard.



Thank-you! 
As far as I have heard the oil dye can be used on natural leather and in contrast to the acrylic which is a surface thing will sink into the leather and actually dye it. I haven´t tried it out. My paints were bought for doodling on bags and jackets after I produced some fails with other brands of paints. The bag reapir aspect came much later.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> Do you have to prepare the Leather in anyway to paint it? Also is there a Leather glue that can be used on a soft leather strap?



For leather glue, I use Fiebings Leathercraft cement.


jblended said:


> Thanks!  I've painted 3 bags in the last day, and a watch strap. I'll snap some pics in a bit and share.
> Truly, no skill involved. Just slow, steady strokes. Cover up any bits you don't want to get paint on with masking tape.
> Also, I should note that I just change the colours because I get bored, but if you take a peek at the Coach Rehab thread: those people are miracle workers!
> 
> It depends. You can purchase a leather preparer and deglazer (also Angelus brand). That stuff will strip the original colour/any protective coating to allow the leather to absorb the new colour better. I have never used it myself. At most, I have used surgical spirit/rubbing alcohol to prep an area where I can see a clear protective coating (Marc Jacobs' older bags have this on the straps). Usually, I just clean with a damp cloth, paint, then apply a finishing coat to seal the new paint.
> 
> If you're working on an expensive bag, I would strongly suggest checking out the rehab threads (particularly the Coach one) to get tips and tricks. I only ever look at the before/after pics because I'm not someone who regularly restores vintage, but you just know that everyone active in there is skilled and happy to share their knowledge.
> 
> I'll pull the pieces I just re-painted overnight and upload pics in a second (sorry, for the unsolicited spam lol).
> 
> Edit to add: I think both @cowgirlsboots and @whateve regularly paint/restore/rejuvinate. They will surely have more information to share on the topic. I just play with paints like a 5 year old!
> 
> Edit again because major brain fog! I cannot recommend a specific leather glue. I have used a generic one I picked up from some supermarket to make minor repairs. I'm sure someone else can better advise there.


I love all your projects! They look beautiful! I haven't done many complete recoloring jobs. Since most of what I do is on vintage Coach, I like to maintain as much of the original as possible.


cowgirlsboots said:


> Oh, I don´t do any more than play with paints, either...
> Before painting with Angelus Acrylic on any leather item I have been told to clean with acetone to deglaze and prepare the surface. (The shop I bought the paint told me I can do this instead of using the expensive deglazer.)
> Sometimes when the leather feels slick to me I even sand it with a very fine leather sanding pad or a dirt eraser. It´s a brutal treatment, but so far has worked well for me *when I paint pictures on leather jackets or bags*.
> When I use the Acrylic paint *for tiny corner repairs* I usually just wipe with alcohol and play with the paint.
> To finish the paintjob off I either use Angelus Finisher or Fiebings Resolene (which I prefer for durability.)
> My red wallet for example I simply painted with Angelus acrylic paint without any prior treatment (but after ruining the surface and original colour with a baby wipe when trying to clean it up- please be very careful with baby wipes!) and finished with Elephant. The paintjob does not show and is durable.
> 
> When using "Leather Fresh" I follow the recommendations of the seller and clean with lighter fluid when there are bigger surfaces involved. For tiny repairs like recently on the corners of my woc I don´t do any preparation, just use the paint (which is a filler at the same time) with a fine brush, sometimes even my fingertips, dry it with a hairdryer and use Elephant Leather Preserver as a finisher.
> 
> When filling defects with liquid leather I have made the experience, that the result gets much nicer when I forget about the instructions and apply it with my fingertips. Anybody who knows what they are doing would tell me off!
> 
> For leather glue this is my preferred product.
> 
> View attachment 4861811


For tiny edge or corner repairs, I just mix a bit of regular acrylic craft paint (the cheap stuff they sell for $1 a bottle at Walmart) with conditioner. I use fabric puffy paint to fix holes in edges.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

While being off topic anyway....  here´s my biggest failure. I used Morello (which is a liquid thinner based laquer type of paint and not suitable for painting pictures) on the most awful cheap pork split leather without any preparations....  it started flaking off very quickly 
when I folded the coat up to replace the lining and meanwhile only stays in place thanks to several coats of Resolene on top. I don´t dare wear it. It´s a showpiece.


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> I'll share the one that I have easy access to right now- purple and white snakeskin bag attached.
> I've been unable to sleep so have been occupying myself by refreshing the paint on this bag. It originally was a plum purple that had faded to a pink-ish hue, so I've just painted the panels metallic purple. I snapped some pics for you before putting it away.
> 
> This is the first (maybe the 2nd?) bag I dreamt up, sketched and then hunted for a local artisan to make for me. It was a real challenge communicating my vision with the lovely brother/sister duo who ended up creating it for me when I was in Indonesia. I wanted a Chinese lantern flower shape and was so proud of the end result. It's 8x7", and I propped it open to display the inner white panels, but it does not stay open like that if you're not holding it open.
> Unfortunately, it was so unique and dear to me that I have barely used it in all the years I've had it.
> It's python (a choice I made because the skin is a byproduct of the python meat they ate locally, so as ethical as I could get with an exotic).
> 
> I pulled this bag out right after my 1st round of covid and told myself that life is too short to save it. I'm going to use and enjoy this, and if the scales fall off or it falls apart, at least I enjoyed it rather than just admiring it.
> 
> Now as I write this out, I know this bag is likely not considered unique to others. There are plenty of bucket/lantern style bags out in the market nowadays that are similar to this. But at the time, and in my heart, it's special.
> 
> 
> 
> The vintage Brio is here so you can have that picture!
> I don't even understand how this bag got to me this quickly- it was due to arrive late next week! I snapped a picture before quarantining it and sanitizing my hands.
> 
> I love it! *It's chubby!* Ha ha! It's got quite a wide base that makes it look like it has a beer gut!
> I normally like a slim profile in my bags, but this chubby quality really suits it! It's exactly as listed- minor discolouration in the white portions of the bag and along the braided strap. Nothing I can't fix up with some leather paint.
> Lining has minor colour change (a little yellow from age, so I should be able to wash it and get it clean again), but otherwise, looks like it's never been used! This bag is my age (early 1980s) which makes me like it even more, ha ha.
> The pleated white panels on the sides are actually snap pockets. Mind you, tiny ones that may only fit a mini bottle of sanitizer or an oyster card/slim case. Still love that detail.
> I plan to use it as soon as I'm out of quarantine. My mum is going to flip for it!
> 
> Pics of the Coach bag whenever I get it. Very excited about that one as well. My bag closet is getting a real makeover.
> 
> Edited to adjust massive pictures and fix a ton of typos!
> 
> View attachment 4861550
> 
> View attachment 4861551
> View attachment 4861552





jblended said:


> I'll split this into 2 posts because I'm not sure how pictures show up on other people's devices and I don't want anyone to open this page to a block of text/giant pics.
> 
> This is not the watch I painted overnight (that strap is still damp so I'm not touching it), but I painted this one about a year ago with the same purple from the snake bag I posted above. It originally had a dark brown strap with that sky blue dial but, I really hate brown (sorry, I know people adore it but I don't).
> The watch I just painted has a dark grey dial so I painted the tan strap yellow. I happen to love that grey/yellow colour combo.
> 
> The pleated lambskin bag attached was originally a dull turquoise colour. I don't have any before pics. To be honest, the pics I've been posting since I joined this thread are the first I've ever taken of my bags. which explains why they're all so rubbish lol
> I have always loved the bag, the leather and the pleats, but the colour was so flat that I never reached for it. I've been wanting a blue metallic leather bag all year, then realized this was the perfect bag for me to turn into a metallic myself. It's my custom mix of blues with a touch of silver mica to make it metallic.
> It's a royal blue IRL, not the cobalt it appears in the photo.
> Due to the style of the bag, I used a Satin finisher (sealant) to give it a slight sheen.
> View attachment 4861704
> View attachment 4861705





jblended said:


> This is the Coach Noa that I had pulled as my bag to be used and abused during Covid. I've had it for forever and I adore it but was ready to donate it soon.
> Then I realized, it has never lost its shape, it is one of my favourite and most functional crossbodies, and the only reason I was looking to donate it is because of the colour.
> My favourite colour is blue but I struggle with the shades on the market- not sure if others feel the same way.
> Anyway, I decided to colourblock it to completely refresh it. I am so happy with the choice and will not be letting it go until it falls apart. I think if I tire of the colour, I'll just strip and re-paint it orange or something, lol.
> 
> Lots of details on this one that I can't quite show in the pics, but I will try.
> - The original colour is the wallet in front of the bag (it comes with the bag, so it's the best representation of the original colour).
> - I mixed 3 shades of blue, so the front panel, back panel, side panels and the back of the bag (that sits against the body) are all different degrees of blue. It's obvious IRL, but not showing up in the pics for some reason.
> - The bag strap is also colourblocked- original colour on the bottom, royal blue on the top. It shows when I carry it.
> - The front snap closure flap, d-ring loops for the strap, some of the side panels and the bottom panels of the bag are in purple. I went for opposite colours on the side gussets- so the one side has blue in front and purple in the back, the other side vice versa. A small detail but makes me giddy that I thought to do it that way.
> - I decided to colour block the hangtag as well- logo side blue, backside purple. Made sure to flip it so it shows in the pics.
> - Used a regular sealant on this one because I didn't want it metallic, I just wanted it to be happy shades.
> 
> I shouldn't have painted this one now because I'm suffering terribly from insomnia and I'm not sure how cleanly I painted it. Once I've managed to get some sleep, I'll have to take a closer look and see if I accidentally went over any hardware or edge paint, and then clean that up as needed.
> 
> Also, the only reason I can do this kind of nonsense is because I never resell my stuff, so it gives me the freedom to experiment. Obviously not good if you will eventually resell.
> 
> Hope I haven't derailed the thread too much.
> View attachment 4861708
> View attachment 4861709
> View attachment 4861710


Amazing handiwork. I like the contrast of purple metallic against the white snakeskin. The metallic clutch looks fabulous and would go with so many outfits. The colour block bag is fun looking. Well done all around!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Wow! Your work looks great! I´m drooling! Lots to learnover here!
> Doing a full surface is something I haven´t succeeded in so far. I painted one vintage handbag light pink over some dark colour and am not too happy with the result. It feels pasted on. Well, I guess it IS pasted on. Too much paint, too quickly as I did it for an occasion in one rushed go...  Actually I´ve been looking at this bag several times recently and wondered should I strip it and start over. I guess, I should!
> 
> A decent full colour change I can show are a pair of boots, though.
> before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and after:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861819


These boots as red boots with your custom detailing @cowgirlsboots look amazing!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> For leather glue, I use Fiebings Leathercraft cement.
> 
> I love all your projects! They look beautiful! I haven't done many complete recoloring jobs. Since most of what I do is on vintage Coach, I like to maintain as much of the original as possible.
> 
> For tiny edge or corner repairs, I just mix a bit of regular acrylic craft paint (the cheap stuff they sell for $1 a bottle at Walmart) with conditioner. I use fabric puffy paint to fix holes in edges.



Thank-you! I´ll take some mental notes. The edge repairs with puffy fabric paint you showed us are superb!


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> This is the Coach Noa that I had pulled as my bag to be used and abused during Covid. I've had it for forever and I adore it but was ready to donate it soon.
> Then I realized, it has never lost its shape, it is one of my favourite and most functional crossbodies, and the only reason I was looking to donate it is because of the colour.
> My favourite colour is blue but I struggle with the shades on the market- not sure if others feel the same way.
> Anyway, I decided to colourblock it to completely refresh it. I am so happy with the choice and will not be letting it go until it falls apart. I think if I tire of the colour, I'll just strip and re-paint it orange or something, lol.
> 
> Lots of details on this one that I can't quite show in the pics, but I will try.
> - The original colour is the wallet in front of the bag (it comes with the bag, so it's the best representation of the original colour).
> - I mixed 3 shades of blue, so the front panel, back panel, side panels and the back of the bag (that sits against the body) are all different degrees of blue. It's obvious IRL, but not showing up in the pics for some reason.
> - The bag strap is also colourblocked- original colour on the bottom, royal blue on the top. It shows when I carry it.
> - The front snap closure flap, d-ring loops for the strap, some of the side panels and the bottom panels of the bag are in purple. I went for opposite colours on the side gussets- so the one side has blue in front and purple in the back, the other side vice versa. A small detail but makes me giddy that I thought to do it that way.
> - I decided to colour block the hangtag as well- logo side blue, backside purple. Made sure to flip it so it shows in the pics.
> - Used a regular sealant on this one because I didn't want it metallic, I just wanted it to be happy shades.
> 
> I shouldn't have painted this one now because I'm suffering terribly from insomnia and I'm not sure how cleanly I painted it. Once I've managed to get some sleep, I'll have to take a closer look and see if I accidentally went over any hardware or edge paint, and then clean that up as needed.
> 
> Also, the only reason I can do this kind of nonsense is because I never resell my stuff, so it gives me the freedom to experiment. Obviously not good if you will eventually resell.
> 
> Hope I haven't derailed the thread too much.
> View attachment 4861708
> View attachment 4861709
> View attachment 4861710


Wow you did a fantastic job!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Oh, I don´t do any more than play with paints, either...
> Before painting with Angelus Acrylic on any leather item I have been told to clean with acetone to deglaze and prepare the surface. (The shop I bought the paint told me I can do this instead of using the expensive deglazer.)
> Sometimes when the leather feels slick to me I even sand it with a very fine leather sanding pad or a dirt eraser. It´s a brutal treatment, but so far has worked well for me *when I paint pictures on leather jackets or bags*.
> When I use the Acrylic paint *for tiny corner repairs* I usually just wipe with alcohol and play with the paint.
> To finish the paintjob off I either use Angelus Finisher or Fiebings Resolene (which I prefer for durability.)
> My red wallet for example I simply painted with Angelus acrylic paint without any prior treatment (but after ruining the surface and original colour with a baby wipe when trying to clean it up- please be very careful with baby wipes!) and finished with Elephant. The paintjob does not show and is durable.
> 
> When using "Leather Fresh" I follow the recommendations of the seller and clean with lighter fluid when there are bigger surfaces involved. For tiny repairs like recently on the corners of my woc I don´t do any preparation, just use the paint (which is a filler at the same time) with a fine brush, sometimes even my fingertips, dry it with a hairdryer and use Elephant Leather Preserver as a finisher.
> 
> When filling defects with liquid leather I have made the experience, that the result gets much nicer when I forget about the instructions and apply it with my fingertips. Anybody who knows what they are doing would tell me off!
> 
> For leather glue this is my preferred product.
> 
> View attachment 4861811


Thanks for all the info.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> While being off topic anyway....  here´s my biggest failure. I used Morello (which is a liquid thinner based laquer type of paint and not suitable for painting pictures) on the most awful cheap pork split leather without any preparations....  it started flaking off very quickly
> when I folded the coat up to replace the lining and meanwhile only stays in place thanks to several coats of Resolene on top. I don´t dare wear it. It´s a showpiece.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861880
> View attachment 4861881
> View attachment 4861882


Very Cool!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Those Pluto items sold out almost the first day. That happens with a lot of Coach collabs. But then they usually do another one so you get another chance.


Good to know. I'll start stalking the site. I wouldn't mind one with Dumbo on it…


----------



## msd_bags

jblended said:


> I'll split this into 2 posts because I'm not sure how pictures show up on other people's devices and I don't want anyone to open this page to a block of text/giant pics.
> 
> This is not the watch I painted overnight (that strap is still damp so I'm not touching it), but I painted this one about a year ago with the same purple from the snake bag I posted above. It originally had a dark brown strap with that sky blue dial but, I really hate brown (sorry, I know people adore it but I don't).
> The watch I just painted has a dark grey dial so I painted the tan strap yellow. I happen to love that grey/yellow colour combo.
> 
> The pleated lambskin bag attached was originally a dull turquoise colour. I don't have any before pics. To be honest, the pics I've been posting since I joined this thread are the first I've ever taken of my bags. which explains why they're all so rubbish lol
> I have always loved the bag, the leather and the pleats, but the colour was so flat that I never reached for it. I've been wanting a blue metallic leather bag all year, then realized this was the perfect bag for me to turn into a metallic myself. It's my custom mix of blues with a touch of silver mica to make it metallic.
> It's a royal blue IRL, not the cobalt it appears in the photo.
> Due to the style of the bag, I used a Satin finisher (sealant) to give it a slight sheen.
> View attachment 4861704
> View attachment 4861705


I love your projects!! I don’t have the nerve to touch up my bags like this as I have no talent whatsoever. 


dcooney4 said:


> Thanks for all the info.


DC, seeing all the hand painting on leathers here, I thought about you — have you not tried/planned to paint on a bag of yours?


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> Wow! Your work looks great! I´m drooling! Lots to learnover here!
> Doing a full surface is something I haven´t succeeded in so far. I painted one vintage handbag light pink over some dark colour and am not too happy with the result. It feels pasted on. Well, I guess it IS pasted on. Too much paint, too quickly as I did it for an occasion in one rushed go...  Actually I´ve been looking at this bag several times recently and wondered should I strip it and start over. I guess, I should!
> 
> A decent full colour change I can show are a pair of boots, though.
> before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and after:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861819


Stunning boots!!!!!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Good to know. I'll start stalking the site. I wouldn't mind one with Dumbo on it…


They did Dumbo in two collections, one for boutiques and one for outlet so I don't know if they will do it again. You can probably find them on ebay. There were some cute items with Thumper.


----------



## Kimbashop

cowgirlsboots said:


> Aww, thank-you so much! I am over the moon with this purchase.
> It´s new to me.
> I´ve been hunting for a new wallet for a while. It should be huge and red. After a lot of research I ordered a brandnew one from a German brand and when it arrived the snob in me was not pleased. It was well made, but not what I perceive as real quality. It went back.
> Then- back in the deep rabbit hole-  I noticed this Dior woc had re-appeared in the classifieds. It had been listed before at a much higher price. I enquired about it and bought it at a very nice price compared to every other Dior woc- some in awful condition-  I´d seen for sale. It came with the original box! The condition was almost perfect, too. No faults that couldn´t be taken care of with a little paint and and some courage.
> No, it´s not red. It clearly feels red to me- very intense red vibes!
> 
> Being me I haven´t worn it, yet. Not even tried to fit my things into it. The box sits on my sewing table. From time to time I take it out and caress the silky perfection of the lambskin...


It is quite dreamy! I get it.


----------



## Kimbashop

jblended said:


> I'll share the one that I have easy access to right now- purple and white snakeskin bag attached.
> I've been unable to sleep so have been occupying myself by refreshing the paint on this bag. It originally was a plum purple that had faded to a pink-ish hue, so I've just painted the panels metallic purple. I snapped some pics for you before putting it away.
> 
> This is the first (maybe the 2nd?) bag I dreamt up, sketched and then hunted for a local artisan to make for me. It was a real challenge communicating my vision with the lovely brother/sister duo who ended up creating it for me when I was in Indonesia. I wanted a Chinese lantern flower shape and was so proud of the end result. It's 8x7", and I propped it open to display the inner white panels, but it does not stay open like that if you're not holding it open.
> Unfortunately, it was so unique and dear to me that I have barely used it in all the years I've had it.
> It's python (a choice I made because the skin is a byproduct of the python meat they ate locally, so as ethical as I could get with an exotic).
> 
> I pulled this bag out right after my 1st round of covid and told myself that life is too short to save it. I'm going to use and enjoy this, and if the scales fall off or it falls apart, at least I enjoyed it rather than just admiring it.
> 
> Now as I write this out, I know this bag is likely not considered unique to others. There are plenty of bucket/lantern style bags out in the market nowadays that are similar to this. But at the time, and in my heart, it's special.
> 
> 
> 
> The vintage Brio is here so you can have that picture!
> I don't even understand how this bag got to me this quickly- it was due to arrive late next week! I snapped a picture before quarantining it and sanitizing my hands.
> 
> I love it! *It's chubby!* Ha ha! It's got quite a wide base that makes it look like it has a beer gut!
> I normally like a slim profile in my bags, but this chubby quality really suits it! It's exactly as listed- minor discolouration in the white portions of the bag and along the braided strap. Nothing I can't fix up with some leather paint.
> Lining has minor colour change (a little yellow from age, so I should be able to wash it and get it clean again), but otherwise, looks like it's never been used! This bag is my age (early 1980s) which makes me like it even more, ha ha.
> The pleated white panels on the sides are actually snap pockets. Mind you, tiny ones that may only fit a mini bottle of sanitizer or an oyster card/slim case. Still love that detail.
> I plan to use it as soon as I'm out of quarantine. My mum is going to flip for it!
> 
> Pics of the Coach bag whenever I get it. Very excited about that one as well. My bag closet is getting a real makeover.
> 
> Edited to adjust massive pictures and fix a ton of typos!
> 
> View attachment 4861550
> 
> View attachment 4861551
> View attachment 4861552


Your bag is gorgeous! what a wonderful story.


----------



## jblended

cowgirlsboots said:


> When filling defects with liquid leather I have made the experience, that the result gets much nicer when I forget about the instructions and apply it with my fingertips. Anybody who knows what they are doing would tell me off!
> 
> For leather glue this is my preferred product.


Both excellent tips! Thank you for that! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> A decent full colour change I can show are a pair of boots, though.





cowgirlsboots said:


> It´s a showpiece.



Oh wow!! Both of those are awesome!
I can't draw or paint designs like that, I can splatter paint on something and call it 'abstract art'. 
You are so gifted and I love that your things are so uniquely yours.
Thanks for sharing the pics! Made me grin from ear to ear! 



whateve said:


> I love all your projects! They look beautiful! I haven't done many complete recoloring jobs. Since most of what I do is on vintage Coach, I like to maintain as much of the original as possible.


Thank you! 
I respect what you do more than what I do. I love that you extend the life of vintage bags and bring them back to their former glory.
If it weren't for almost every vintage bag being black and brown, I would dive headfirst into that world!
May I ask, do you collect the pieces you restore or do you sell them on? I always wondered what everyone does once they've salvaged the bags.



whateve said:


> There were some cute items with Thumper.


Those Thumper pieces were the absolute cutest! I almost bought the camera bag when that collection dropped, and then had to remind myself that I have _too many bags._



More bags said:


> Amazing handiwork. I like the contrast of purple metallic against the white snakeskin. The metallic clutch looks fabulous and would go with so many outfits. The colour block bag is fun looking. Well done all around!





dcooney4 said:


> Wow you did a fantastic job!





msd_bags said:


> I love your projects!!


Thanks all! 


Kimbashop said:


> Your bag is gorgeous! what a wonderful story.


Thank you! It is how I got into bag collecting in the first place. Every country I lived in, however briefly, I would commission a handmade bag from a local artisan. It allowed me to financially support the locals and get a unique memento from my time there. I also commissioned small paintings/drawings the same way and it is the only artwork I own.
Several of the 'memento bags' have had to go over the years, as they got worn out to the point where they were unusable, but many of them have held up remarkably well. I'd say on average, those handmade bags last me 5 years with near daily use, and of course, they bring a smile to my face as I use them because of the memories attached.
At one point I had about 14 of those custom bags, and only 3 contemporary. Over the years, my friends have kindly gifted me many contemporary (and I've purchased a few as well) and now those outnumber the custom ones.

I'll share some more of my uniquely shaped bags when I'm a little stronger and can pull them out of storage. My collection is nothing like the drool-worthy stuff I love to ogle at on the forums, but it's very dorky and fun.


----------



## Kimbashop

jblended said:


> Both excellent tips! Thank you for that!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow!! Both of those are awesome!
> I can't draw or paint designs like that, I can splatter paint on something and call it 'abstract art'.
> You are so gifted and I love that your things are so uniquely yours.
> Thanks for sharing the pics! Made me grin from ear to ear!
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> I respect what you do more than what I do. I love that you extend the life of vintage bags and bring them back to their former glory.
> If it weren't for almost every vintage bag being black and brown, I would dive headfirst into that world!
> May I ask, do you collect the pieces you restore or do you sell them on? I always wondered what everyone does once they've salvaged the bags.
> 
> 
> Those Thumper pieces were the absolute cutest! I almost bought the camera bag when that collection dropped, and then had to remind myself that I have _too many bags._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks all!
> 
> Thank you! It is how I got into bag collecting in the first place. Every country I lived in, however briefly, I would commission a handmade bag from a local artisan. It allowed me to financially support the locals and get a unique memento from my time there. I also commissioned small paintings/drawings the same way and it is the only artwork I own.
> Several of the 'memento bags' have had to go over the years, as they got worn out to the point where they were unusable, but many of them have held up remarkably well. I'd say on average, those handmade bags last me 5 years with near daily use, and of course, they bring a smile to my face as I use them because of the memories attached.
> At one point I had about 14 of those custom bags, and only 3 contemporary. Over the years, my friends have kindly gifted me many contemporary (and I've purchased a few as well) and now those outnumber the custom ones.
> 
> I'll share some more of my uniquely shaped bags when I'm a little stronger and can pull them out of storage. My collection is nothing like the drool-worthy stuff I love to ogle at on the forums, but it's very dorky and fun.


I love stories like this. I totally know what you mean about supporting local businesses and buying something with a story. I often support local crafts and artists. Lots of wonderful stories from over the years. Looking forward to seeing your wonderful collection. Rest well and take good care in the meantime.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> Both excellent tips! Thank you for that!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow!! Both of those are awesome!
> I can't draw or paint designs like that, I can splatter paint on something and call it 'abstract art'.
> You are so gifted and I love that your things are so uniquely yours.
> Thanks for sharing the pics! Made me grin from ear to ear!
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> I respect what you do more than what I do. I love that you extend the life of vintage bags and bring them back to their former glory.
> If it weren't for almost every vintage bag being black and brown, I would dive headfirst into that world!
> May I ask, do you collect the pieces you restore or do you sell them on? I always wondered what everyone does once they've salvaged the bags.
> 
> 
> Those Thumper pieces were the absolute cutest! I almost bought the camera bag when that collection dropped, and then had to remind myself that I have _too many bags._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks all!
> 
> Thank you! It is how I got into bag collecting in the first place. Every country I lived in, however briefly, I would commission a handmade bag from a local artisan. It allowed me to financially support the locals and get a unique memento from my time there. I also commissioned small paintings/drawings the same way and it is the only artwork I own.
> Several of the 'memento bags' have had to go over the years, as they got worn out to the point where they were unusable, but many of them have held up remarkably well. I'd say on average, those handmade bags last me 5 years with near daily use, and of course, they bring a smile to my face as I use them because of the memories attached.
> At one point I had about 14 of those custom bags, and only 3 contemporary. Over the years, my friends have kindly gifted me many contemporary (and I've purchased a few as well) and now those outnumber the custom ones.
> 
> I'll share some more of my uniquely shaped bags when I'm a little stronger and can pull them out of storage. My collection is nothing like the drool-worthy stuff I love to ogle at on the forums, but it's very dorky and fun.


Most of my Coach vintage rehabs are on bags I fully intended to keep for myself. Sometimes I don't like them as much as I expected so I sell them. Once or twice a year (pre-covid) we would travel and spend some time going to thrift stores, looking for bags to rehab. Most of those I sell to help pay for the trip. I love colors so I look for vintage bags in pretty colors and have found quite a few. 

I love that you got memento bags from local artisans! I would love to see these.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I love your projects!! I don’t have the nerve to touch up my bags like this as I have no talent whatsoever.
> 
> DC, seeing all the hand painting on leathers here, I thought about you — have you not tried/planned to paint on a bag of yours?


I had thought of it but have not tried it yet.


----------



## jblended

Kimbashop said:


> I love stories like this. I totally know what you mean about supporting local businesses and buying something with a story. I often support local crafts and artists. Lots of wonderful stories from over the years. Looking forward to seeing your wonderful collection. Rest well and take good care in the meantime.


Thank you for the kind words.
I love that you do the same, though it doesn't surprise me that many of us on here do! 
Have you shared any of these crafts and the stories behind them on the forums? I don't know if there's a thread for that but would love to see if there is one. 



whateve said:


> Most of my Coach vintage rehabs are on bags I fully intended to keep for myself. Sometimes I don't like them as much as I expected so I sell them. Once or twice a year (pre-covid) we would travel and spend some time going to thrift stores, looking for bags to rehab. Most of those I sell to help pay for the trip. I love colors so I look for vintage bags in pretty colors and have found quite a few.
> 
> I love that you got memento bags from local artisans! I would love to see these.


I'm impressed you are able to find vintage bags in pretty colours! That's an accomplishment in itself, lol! I always seem to find tan, brown and black.
I love the idea of thrifting abroad. I wonder if you have happened upon pieces you otherwise wouldn't have? Brands that are only locally known and thus unique? I bet your collection is something special indeed.



dcooney4 said:


> I had thought of it but have not tried it yet.


Oh are you an artist as well? Have you shared any of your paintings here? I must have missed them (or perhaps that was before I joined). I'd love to see!


----------



## jblended

I had a follow up with my Covid team (x-rays, physiotherapy and antibody test), so I carried my Brio bag! 
It's deceptively roomy. It's around 8" h x 7" w. The top is only 1.5" and it widens all the way to a base of 5", giving it that beer belly look that I find so charming. 
I thought the tapered width would interfere with how much it can carry, but I was so wrong! The bag itself carried a large SLG, phone, keys, spare masks and still had _tons _of room to spare!
The small snap pocket on the side easily fit a spray bottle of hand sanitizer, which I never thought it would. Again, room to spare in that pleated side pocket.
The braided strap is super comfortable on the shoulder, as well. I'm tempted to buy a second one because it is so functional and charming. I'm not going to (i.have.too.many.bags), but I'm so glad I snapped this one up.
My one issue is that it sits higher than I'd like when I wear it crossbody. Someone taller than me would certainly need to wear it as a shoulder bag rather than a crossbody.

Attached is a pic of it loaded up with all the stuff mentioned.
In the 2nd pic you can see the large yellow SLG- which you wouldn't think would fit comfortably in there, but it does, both vertically and horizontally!
I included that picture with the SLG specifically because it is one of the bags that was custom made for me.
It was originally a small crossbody bag, hand stitched and hand painted (around the closure) for me in Turkey, but it did not function well that way. It has a snap button closure that is fiddly and impossible to close easily when the bag is hanging on one's shoulder. I recently decided to just use it as a continental wallet, and it is ideal for that!

Turkish pebbled leather is divine and I would definitely recommend it! If I go back, I will certainly get a larger bag in this leather as it would slouch beautifully.

The wonderful lady who made it for me was a cancer survivor, and to this day I remember her gorgeous smile and her openness about her chemo experience. 




Edit: I'm not certain if I'm going completely off-topic and derailing the thread with my recent bag posts. If I am, please someone tell me to shut up. I promise I won't be offended.


----------



## msd_bags

jblended said:


> I had a follow up with my Covid team (x-rays, physiotherapy and antibody test), so I carried my Brio bag!
> It's deceptively roomy. It's around 8" h x 7" w. The top is only 1.5" and it widens all the way to a base of 5", giving it that beer belly look that I find so charming.
> I thought the tapered width would interfere with how much it can carry, but I was so wrong! The bag itself carried a large SLG, phone, keys, spare masks and still had _tons _of room to spare!
> The small snap pocket on the side easily fit a spray bottle of hand sanitizer, which I never thought it would. Again, room to spare in that pleated side pocket.
> The braided strap is super comfortable on the shoulder, as well. I'm tempted to buy a second one because it is so functional and charming. I'm not going to (i.have.too.many.bags), but I'm so glad I snapped this one up.
> My one issue is that it sits higher than I'd like when I wear it crossbody. Someone taller than me would certainly need to wear it as a shoulder bag rather than a crossbody.
> 
> Attached is a pic of it loaded up with all the stuff mentioned.
> In the 2nd pic you can see the large yellow SLG- which you wouldn't think would fit comfortably in there, but it does, both vertically and horizontally!
> I included that picture with the SLG specifically because it is one of the bags that was custom made for me.
> It was originally a small crossbody bag, hand stitched and hand painted (around the closure) for me in Turkey, but it did not function well that way. It has a snap button closure that is fiddly and impossible to close easily when the bag is hanging on one's shoulder. I recently decided to just use it as a continental wallet, and it is ideal for that!
> 
> Turkish pebbled leather is divine and I would definitely recommend it! If I go back, I will certainly get a larger bag in this leather as it would slouch beautifully.
> 
> The wonderful lady who made it for me was a cancer survivor, and to this day I remember her gorgeous smile and her openness about her chemo experience.
> View attachment 4862687
> View attachment 4862689
> 
> 
> Edit: I'm not certain if I'm going completely off-topic and derailing the thread with my recent bag posts. If I am, please someone tell me to shut up. I promise I won't be offended.


No off-topics on this thread especially if about bags!!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I'm new. No one in my hillbilly neck of the woods appreciates my obsession with Chanel and Dior (as well as a few contemporary brands like Lotuff, Just Campagne, Bally and Loup Noir) handbags. May I just jump in?


----------



## momasaurus

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm new. No one in my hillbilly neck of the woods appreciates my obsession with Chanel and Dior (as well as a few contemporary brands like Lotuff, Just Campagne, Bally and Loup Noir) handbags. May I just jump in?


Welcome! We are a friendly bunch of people from all over. Our conversations ramble delightfully, as we are under the radar of the "topic police" LOL.


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> Thank you for the kind words.
> I love that you do the same, though it doesn't surprise me that many of us on here do!
> Have you shared any of these crafts and the stories behind them on the forums? I don't know if there's a thread for that but would love to see if there is one.
> 
> 
> I'm impressed you are able to find vintage bags in pretty colours! That's an accomplishment in itself, lol! I always seem to find tan, brown and black.
> I love the idea of thrifting abroad. I wonder if you have happened upon pieces you otherwise wouldn't have? Brands that are only locally known and thus unique? I bet your collection is something special indeed.
> 
> 
> Oh are you an artist as well? Have you shared any of your paintings here? I must have missed them (or perhaps that was before I joined). I'd love to see!


My avatar is one of my paintings.


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm new. No one in my hillbilly neck of the woods appreciates my obsession with Chanel and Dior (as well as a few contemporary brands like Lotuff, Just Campagne, Bally and Loup Noir) handbags. May I just jump in?


Absolutely! Everyone is welcome here.


----------



## More bags

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm new. No one in my hillbilly neck of the woods appreciates my obsession with Chanel and Dior (as well as a few contemporary brands like Lotuff, Just Campagne, Bally and Loup Noir) handbags. May I just jump in?


Welcome to the thread SouthernPurseGal. We share a love of many brands, whether the bags are in your closet or you’d like to add them to your bag wardrobe. Please jump in!


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> My avatar is one of my paintings.


_Oh my word! _*bows down in awe*
It's absolutely breathtaking!  You are so remarkably talented! How proud you must be!
Is there anywhere you're posting your paintings on the forums? In one of the more general subforums perhaps? I'd love to see more!
You should absolutely paint on a bag! It would be a masterpiece! Have you seen the other threads where people post their handpainted bags? They're awesome and just so unique.



SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm new. No one in my hillbilly neck of the woods appreciates my obsession with Chanel and Dior (as well as a few contemporary brands like Lotuff, Just Campagne, Bally and Loup Noir) handbags. May I just jump in?


You'll find this is the friendliest bunch of people ever! Please do join in the fun!


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> _Oh my word! _*bows down in awe*
> It's absolutely breathtaking!  You are so remarkably talented! How proud you must be!
> Is there anywhere you're posting your paintings on the forums? In one of the more general subforums perhaps? I'd love to see more!
> You should absolutely paint on a bag! It would be a masterpiece! Have you seen the other threads where people post their handpainted bags? They're awesome and just so unique.
> 
> 
> You'll find this is the friendliest bunch of people ever! Please do join in the fun!


Thanks! No I only occasionally post a picture here. I don’t recall seeing the hand painted bags thread. Where are they located.


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks! No I only occasionally post a picture here. I don’t recall seeing the hand painted bags thread. Where are they located.


These two from memory, but I am certain I've seen others around the forum as well. If I can recall, I'll link them. 




__





						Arts & Crafts - I painted on my purse!
					

Hi, I want to show you my painted purse.  It was a non-brand (It has a label inside, but I have never heard about the brand's name and failed to google it) H's Kelly typed green purse, made in Italy.  I bought it at the thrift shop in Japan, and had been using it often until several...




					forum.purseblog.com
				







__





						My niece custom painted my Gucci!
					

Hi All!  It’s been a bit since I’ve been on this forum. I bought this Gucci Tote last year at T.J.MAXX. It’s a great tote with a zipper and outside pockets but I knew I just wanted a little more to it. My niece is very artistic. So I found a picture online that I liked and had her tweak it to...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> These two from memory, but I am certain I've seen others around the forum as well. If I can recall, I'll link them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arts & Crafts - I painted on my purse!
> 
> 
> Hi, I want to show you my painted purse.  It was a non-brand (It has a label inside, but I have never heard about the brand's name and failed to google it) H's Kelly typed green purse, made in Italy.  I bought it at the thrift shop in Japan, and had been using it often until several...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My niece custom painted my Gucci!
> 
> 
> Hi All!  It’s been a bit since I’ve been on this forum. I bought this Gucci Tote last year at T.J.MAXX. It’s a great tote with a zipper and outside pockets but I knew I just wanted a little more to it. My niece is very artistic. So I found a picture online that I liked and had her tweak it to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thanks!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> My avatar is one of my paintings.


Just wow! You are brilliant!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Back to the "carry a bag for a few days" challenge... the Lovely is getting her turn atm as the weather is rainy and this one is such a carefree bag.


----------



## Cookiefiend

September stats
Purses in - 0, purses out - 0
Scarves in - 2, scarves out - 3 (yay me!) I have a bandana listed, but I've only had ridiculous offers on it.  
I have 2 SLGs listed since I had 2 come in last month, nothing's happening with them either. Hopefully since the holidays are getting closer, there might be more interest.
I inadvertently participated in (last minute for me) challenge to carry the same bag 3 times in a row with the Gucci Padlock - it was out and handy! I did carry the H Dalvy and the Nancy Gonzalez mini tote twice in a row. I meant to do a better job, but failed this time.  I do like to change bags to go with what I'm wearing for the day. I did wear 10 different bags over the month.
I’m using Audible for the first time and listening to Middlemarch by George Eliot. I have to admit that if I were actually reading this, it would have been put aside and probably forgotten before the end of the second chapter. But listening to it is a pleasure. I have a 45 minute commute, and every trip in the car is an opportunity to listen, even if it is a short one. Mr Cookie is not so enamored of it though... on the days I drive and he has to listen - I can practically see his eyes roll to the back of his head... of course though, he‘s not up on all the shenananigans, so he’s totally out of the loop. I have 6 hours to go, and so far my main take away on the story is “The more things change, the more they remain the same.“

i checked my Stylebook app, then did a bit of mathmagical and discovered I have a few bags I really need to wear to bring down their CPW. For October, I’ll try to focus on those 5 bags and wear them over the others.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

momasaurus said:


> Welcome! We are a friendly bunch of people from all over. Our conversations ramble delightfully, as we are under the radar of the "topic police" LOL.





dcooney4 said:


> Absolutely! Everyone is welcome here.





More bags said:


> Welcome to the thread SouthernPurseGal. We share a love of many brands, whether the bags are in your closet or you’d like to add them to your bag wardrobe. Please jump in!





jblended said:


> You'll find this is the friendliest bunch of people ever! Please do join in the fun!


Thanks!
I've been buying vintage Chanels and rehabbing them. Its snowballed to the point where I'm enjoying it so much that I need people in my world who understand!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> They did Dumbo in two collections, one for boutiques and one for outlet so I don't know if they will do it again. You can probably find them on ebay. There were some cute items with Thumper.


Yup, I found both of them on The Bay! I have Thumper bookmarked, but I went ahead and popped for Dumbo.   

It's a bit strange-looking, because the little guy is upside-down, but he looks okay if you hold the card holder in the opposite direction. Like this (this is the seller's photo… mine will be here next week).




Do you think this is one from the outlet collection, since he's the wrong way 'round?

I loved the movie. It always made me weepy in the middle, when his Mom is locked up and cradling him with her trunk. But I just ADORE the ending, when he unfurls his ears and sails over everyone's heads. Yay Dumbo!


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> Thank you! It is how I got into bag collecting in the first place. *Every country I lived in, however briefly, I would commission a handmade bag from a local artisan. *It allowed me to financially support the locals and get a unique memento from my time there. I also commissioned small paintings/drawings the same way and it is the only artwork I own.
> Several of the 'memento bags' have had to go over the years, as they got worn out to the point where they were unusable, but many of them have held up remarkably well. I'd say on average, those handmade bags last me 5 years with near daily use, and of course, they bring a smile to my face as I use them because of the memories attached.
> At one point I had about 14 of those custom bags, and only 3 contemporary. Over the years, my friends have kindly gifted me many contemporary (and I've purchased a few as well) and now those outnumber the custom ones.
> 
> I'll share some more of my uniquely shaped bags when I'm a little stronger and can pull them out of storage. My collection is nothing like the drool-worthy stuff I love to ogle at on the forums, but it's very dorky and fun.


This is terrific. You have lived such a fascinating life. 

May I ask how many countries you're lived in, if that isn't too private/personal?


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> No off-topics on this thread especially if about bags!!


This.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I had thought of it but have not tried it yet.


Hadn't you painted on a canvas bag last year? Or do I have the story a bit wrong? 
(Something tells me I have the story slightly wrong. Ugh.)


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> I had a follow up with my Covid team (x-rays, physiotherapy and antibody test), so I carried my Brio bag!
> It's deceptively roomy. It's around 8" h x 7" w. The top is only 1.5" and it widens all the way to a base of 5", giving it that beer belly look that I find so charming.
> I thought the tapered width would interfere with how much it can carry, but I was so wrong! The bag itself carried a large SLG, phone, keys, spare masks and still had _tons _of room to spare!
> The small snap pocket on the side easily fit a spray bottle of hand sanitizer, which I never thought it would. Again, room to spare in that pleated side pocket.
> The braided strap is super comfortable on the shoulder, as well. I'm tempted to buy a second one because it is so functional and charming. I'm not going to (i.have.too.many.bags), but I'm so glad I snapped this one up.
> My one issue is that it sits higher than I'd like when I wear it crossbody. Someone taller than me would certainly need to wear it as a shoulder bag rather than a crossbody.
> 
> Attached is a pic of it loaded up with all the stuff mentioned.
> In the 2nd pic you can see the large yellow SLG- which you wouldn't think would fit comfortably in there, but it does, both vertically and horizontally!
> I included that picture with the SLG specifically because it is one of the bags that was custom made for me.
> It was originally a small crossbody bag, hand stitched and hand painted (around the closure) for me in Turkey, but it did not function well that way. It has a snap button closure that is fiddly and impossible to close easily when the bag is hanging on one's shoulder. I recently decided to just use it as a continental wallet, and it is ideal for that!
> 
> Turkish pebbled leather is divine and I would definitely recommend it! If I go back, I will certainly get a larger bag in this leather as it would slouch beautifully.
> 
> The wonderful lady who made it for me was a cancer survivor, and to this day I remember her gorgeous smile and her openness about her chemo experience.
> View attachment 4862687
> View attachment 4862689
> 
> 
> Edit: I'm not certain if I'm going completely off-topic and derailing the thread with my recent bag posts. If I am, please someone tell me to shut up. I promise I won't be offended.


That red & white Brio is a crowd-pleaser. 

And the sunny yellow Turkish SLG makes me happy. I can imagine you smiling every time you take it out, remembering the woman who made it for you. Connections like that are so very special.


----------



## ElainePG

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm new. No one in my hillbilly neck of the woods appreciates my obsession with Chanel and Dior (as well as a few contemporary brands like Lotuff, Just Campagne, Bally and Loup Noir) handbags. May I just jump in?


Jump away! This is the friendliest thread on tPF.


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> Back to the "carry a bag for a few days" challenge... the Lovely is getting her turn atm as the weather is rainy and this one is such a carefree bag.
> 
> View attachment 4863216


The leather on this looks nice & chewy. And the two front pockets are such a classic look.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Yup, I found both of them on The Bay! I have Thumper bookmarked, but I went ahead and popped for Dumbo.
> 
> It's a bit strange-looking, because the little guy is upside-down, but he looks okay if you hold the card holder in the opposite direction. Like this (this is the seller's photo… mine will be here next week).
> 
> View attachment 4863287
> 
> 
> Do you think this is one from the outlet collection, since he's the wrong way 'round?
> 
> I loved the movie. It always made me weepy in the middle, when his Mom is locked up and cradling him with her trunk. But I just ADORE the ending, when he unfurls his ears and sails over everyone's heads. Yay Dumbo!


There was so much overlap between the full price collection and the factory collection that I have no idea. If you get a price tag with it, I could probably tell from that. I thought it was weird he was upside down too.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> There was so much overlap between the full price collection and the factory collection that I have no idea. If you get a price tag with it, I could probably tell from that. I thought it was weird he was upside down too.


Do you have this one? 

I'm still considering Thumper. There are a ton of them available on eBay. So I can take my time.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Those of you with chanel flaps: black or pretty statement color?


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Do you have this one?
> 
> I'm still considering Thumper. There are a ton of them available on eBay. So I can take my time.


No. The only things I have from that collection are purse charms. I have a metal Dumbo charm and the Thumper leather charm. 

There have been a lot of collaborations. I have some Peanuts charms, a Peanuts bag, a Pacman card case, and charms from the Wizard of Oz collection, the Keith Haring collection and the NASA collection, plus some clothing and other miscellaneous items.


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Back to the "carry a bag for a few days" challenge... the Lovely is getting her turn atm as the weather is rainy and this one is such a carefree bag.
> 
> View attachment 4863216


Great looking Lovely and bag spill @cowgirlsboots. It looks like a comfortable shoulder bag with a good strap drop.


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> Epic moment: going grocery shopping wearing goat fur apres ski moon boots and a fur coat years ago.)


I don’t see anyth8ng wrong with doing this


----------



## 880

jblended said:


> I'd rather extend the life of something I know someone else doesn't love over getting a brand new one that I know others will surely snap up quickly.


Yes, I would make that decision. Its not so much, I think that the owner may need cash (I have no idea) but more that I feel more sustainable buying preloved and am fine with some age knowing that lots of people want NIB. Enjoy your treats! Glad you are feeling better!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> September stats
> Purses in - 0, purses out - 0
> Scarves in - 2, scarves out - 3 (yay me!) I have a bandana listed, but I've only had ridiculous offers on it.
> I have 2 SLGs listed since I had 2 come in last month, nothing's happening with them either. Hopefully since the holidays are getting closer, there might be more interest.
> I inadvertently participated in (last minute for me) challenge to carry the same bag 3 times in a row with the Gucci Padlock - it was out and handy! I did carry the H Dalvy and the Nancy Gonzalez mini tote twice in a row. I meant to do a better job, but failed this time.  I do like to change bags to go with what I'm wearing for the day. I did wear 10 different bags over the month.
> I’m using Audible for the first time and listening to Middlemarch by George Eliot. I have to admit that if I were actually reading this, it would have been put aside and probably forgotten before the end of the second chapter. But listening to it is a pleasure. I have a 45 minute commute, and every trip in the car is an opportunity to listen, even if it is a short one. Mr Cookie is not so enamored of it though... on the days I drive and he has to listen - I can practically see his eyes roll to the back of his head... of course though, he‘s not up on all the shenananigans, so he’s totally out of the loop. I have 6 hours to go, and so far my main take away on the story is “The more things change, the more they remain the same.“
> 
> i checked my Stylebook app, then did a bit of mathmagical and discovered I have a few bags I really need to wear to bring down their CPW. For October, I’ll try to focus on those 5 bags and wear them over the others.


Congratulations on your monthly stats, on the 3 scarves sold and the items listed. Thanks for joining in on the part way September challenge.  Fabulous bag rotation, too! I giggled at your description of making Mr. Cookie’s eyes roll to the back of his head during your commute. I haven’t tried Audible. I do understand your preference on choosing a bag for your daily outfit vs.sticking in the same bag, that’s usually how I roll, too.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Sooooo behind!  Bear with my massive quote / response post. 





dcooney4 said:


> Thanks! The little bucket is also mulberry. I had not thought about it being a smaller bag would make thing’s easy to find . It also has a little hand carry strap. I took a closer picture when I was there that day. I have taken the lilly off the table since I adore my Prada.
> I did order a mystery tote plus 8 but not as part of my gift. I have just joined back to a social distancing art thing and will need a big sturdy bag to carry supplies.
> 
> View attachment 4847853


Still love this little Mulberry. You’ve put it on my radar.


papertiger said:


> I didn't take this outside today, just showing it off to you guys with the Twilly that took me ages to find.  The craftsperson told me not to carry the bag without a twilly or to wear gloves.
> 
> For quite a few years I've felt the twilly designs were all getting brighter and busier with every season and was using a bias-folded Hermès navy _Printemps Ete 69- Automne Hiver_ 45, but luckily this cw of Cassandre's _Jeu de Cartes_ twilly fitted really well and it's only for this bag. Actually, in all my years of collecting I only have 3 twillys so far.
> 
> H Sac Malette was once my grandmother's and is from the late 1940s, I didn't know the date until the craftsperson worked on it, I didn't even realise such old pieces had date stamps. My cousin got my grandmother's  Brn BK 28 (returne) and my sister another bag. Let me tell you there was stiff competition for the Kelly, but now I think I'm the luckiest one.
> 
> Apparently C19 is getting worse again in many places in my country atm. Honestly, there was no social distancing gone on on the beach today so DH and I went to the cricket ground instead and watched the games until dinner time. Took my Evie and cheated on my H scarves with a Gucci Flora.
> 
> View attachment 4853393


I hate twillies!

Wait!  What?! OMG! That is adorable!! Fun and chic! I neeeed this twilly!

See, this is why I don’t like being adamantly against any fashion. Inevitably, I always find out I’m wrong. 


dcooney4 said:


> What do you think?
> Ended up with camera bag.
> 
> View attachment 4855775
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855776


Huge Applause!!! Love this bag! It’s on my consider list too!  I saw one in the wild today. Sadly, the owner had abused her.


ElainePG said:


> For @essiedub … this is the Trifari brooch I was talking about. The crown was their emblem, though they also made other designs. This piece was, I believe, from the 1940s. I think the company stayed in business through the 1990s, but by then they had been acquired by another of the costume jewelry companies. And then eventually they went pfffft.
> 
> View attachment 4857141
> View attachment 4857142





More bags said:


> Yes, bring back brooches. I have worn and collected brooches, too - 1980s, early 2000s, time for a come back? Edited to add: I purchased this Chanel Ultimate Camellia Brooch from a consignment store.
> 
> View attachment 4857151
> 
> 
> So pretty, I love the colourful opal and the details.
> 
> 
> Elaine, that brooch is gorgeous


I am soooo a brooch girl. But, I haven’t worn one in over a decade. Maybe I need to revisit. I love them unusually styled. I even pinned one on a fabric bag and adored the look.


jblended said:


> I'm just popping in here to say a quick hello to you all! I have so missed the fun chatter in this little alcove of the forums!
> Hoping everyone is safe and well.
> 
> Looking forward to posting more frequently as I recover my health (I won't go into that, but I have had a rough couple of months).
> 
> And, to stay on-topic, I may be about to buy a bag (awaiting authentication from friends on these forums, and hopefully a more reasonable offer from the seller). It is one I have wanted on and off for a couple of years, so no regrets if I get it because I'm sure I'll use it lots. Shopping my own has not worked out well for me this year, but 2020 is a write-off, so I'm going to bring little pops of joy into my life in the form of bag-candy. Turns out retail therapy is a thing!


YAY!  So glad to see you back. When you left, you took a piece of us with you. I’m glad you are on a bit of an upswing. Many hugs! 





cowgirlsboots said:


> "Secret" is the direct route to the big Detective bag by Galliano for Dior (2005) with the very same downstairs compartment, only with a zip...
> 
> View attachment 4860294


Oh wow. What fits in the bottom compartment. Is it at all functional?


cowgirlsboots said:


> Yes, please, do show us your unusual bags! I´d love to see them!
> 
> Re buying preloved rather than brandnew at the same price I must add that I´m a sucker for original packaging. I  don´t know why, but having the box alone makes an item so much more special to me. I lately bought a Dior tote that wasn´t right for me at all (but will make a perfect Christmas present for my DD) and all that excitied me when I unwrapped it and shoved the bag aside in frustration was the original Dior paper bag that came with it. Silly me... DH already said I should rather buy empty boxes...


I’m all about the “full set”. I used to be ok getting preloved bags without any trappings including the so called “must have” C auth card. Now, I’ll pay extra to get the full set of goodies that came with the bag including KC, tissue, bag, ribbon, etc.

...which is why I’ve swung more recently with only getting items new. That won’t be my hard rule by any shot going forward but, I’ve become a sucker for a new bag with its “stuff”. And, I feel like a sucker most of the time when we pay full price. 


momasaurus said:


> I hear you. Buying is fun, selling is not.


Selling is the 7th circle of Hell.


SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm new. No one in my hillbilly neck of the woods appreciates my obsession with Chanel and Dior (as well as a few contemporary brands like Lotuff, Just Campagne, Bally and Loup Noir) handbags. May I just jump in?


Welcome!!! Yay!!! So glad you’re here.


SouthernPurseGal said:


> Those of you with chanel flaps: black or pretty statement color?


Short answer: BOTH!

Medium answer: Black if you MUST choose _and_ use black as your main neutral. Otherwise, get what you will wear most often based on your wardrobe.

Long answer: If you like the C flap and can afford them, then one isn’t ever going to be enough. Eventually, you will give in and get the colors and sizes you truly love so you won’t have to make the choice. But, don’t overbuy. The C thread is rife with people who buy on impulse / based on trends / retail therapy / general crazy and never use their pretty bags.

I’ve only bought C’s over the last 7-8 years.  At my high I had 9, now I’m “down” to 4 bags and 1 SLC. I sold my black jumbo because it was in patent and I just couldn’t love it. I do, however, plan to buy a black lamb SF jumbo but I’m just not motivated to look now because of Covid. 

What C bags do you have now? Looking to add any soon?


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Yup, I found both of them on The Bay! I have Thumper bookmarked, but I went ahead and popped for Dumbo.
> 
> It's a bit strange-looking, because the little guy is upside-down, but he looks okay if you hold the card holder in the opposite direction. Like this (this is the seller's photo… mine will be here next week).
> 
> View attachment 4863287
> 
> 
> Do you think this is one from the outlet collection, since he's the wrong way 'round?
> 
> I loved the movie. It always made me weepy in the middle, when his Mom is locked up and cradling him with her trunk. But I just ADORE the ending, when he unfurls his ears and sails over everyone's heads. Yay Dumbo!


Hi Elaine, congrats on your new card case - Dumbo is so cute. Also, after you posted about the yellow Goofy wristlet I ended up looking at the Coach SLG page and saw many of the Disney collaboration pieces were sold out. Then you and @whateve started talking about the Thumper pieces, which I agree are super cute. So.hard.to.resist!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I have 6. Seventh on the way. All black except my taupe with dark gunmetal hardware. The one on the way is pale pink but I'm going to rehab to either navy or red. Can't decide. I wear a lot of bold colors so I feel black/beige go best. 
But they can't all be black. I care a lot about resale value because I buy, fix up, and resell to buy more fixer uppers. I've sold 3 this summer. Meaning in June I had one chanel flap which I sold to buy 3 fixer uppers, then sold two of those to buy a few more  fixer uppers....and now three months in  I have seven and I plan to sell at least two of those.... You see that I'm growing my collection by about 1 every couple weeks. They can't all be black! 
Seriously though. Luv color but my clothes are loud so an understated flap usually looks more luxe and is definitely more versatile. It's a question of statement vs. Versatility.... I'm drawn to Burgundy, red, turquoise and yellow but I don't love skipping color in my outfit. I look good in vivid jewel tones. Argh!


----------



## jblended

ElainePG said:


> This is terrific. You have lived such a fascinating life.
> 
> May I ask how many countries you're lived in, if that isn't too private/personal?


Thank you! Not so much fascinating as it has been convoluted, lol!  But I dare say from the snippets people share on here, so many of us have awesome stories! I feel like I could sit and listen to everyone speak for hours. Best thing about this community is everyone's unique knowledge and willingness to share it all.



Spoiler



Not too personal a question. The only thing I don't disclose online is current location at any given moment. I am always happy to share once I've left a country, and that is only because I had a crazy abusive ex who made me wary. 
I don't know how many countries, really. My mother's work (humanitarian doctor) has meant we moved almost every year when I was a kid. We got to see the most fascinating places and meet the most wonderful people. We did often revisit countries, but different parts of those countries each time.
We never thought to keep track at the time, it was just normal life and didn't seem noteworthy, and now nobody in my family can remember all the places we've been ha ha.
Due to the nature of her work, we never saw the tourist-y side of the things, but more the tiny nooks and crannies of the world, so I have really special memories. 
As an adult, I've resided (sometimes only briefly for work) in 7 countries- moving on average every 2 years. I have not moved since my accident in 2017 as I needed to have multiple surgeries and had to stay in place to do so.
Love my current home and am happy to stay longer, but always dreaming of the next adventure. Hopefully I have a few more of those ahead. 
My mother and siblings are just as nomadic. The world is so fascinating that we're addicted to exploring it!

The main takeaway from me is that the world is a much safer place than we imagine. Even as a single, young female, I have found that I feel relatively safe just dropping into a new place. My friends always think it is insanely dangerous but, I have been so fortunate that I've never had trouble.
There is a young German man who hopped on his motorbike and has ridden halfway across the world with his cat. I forget his name presently, but I admire that wanderlust. He has the privilege of not needing to seek employment and can just explore, and his bike gives him access to some really cool remote areas, so his adventures are on another level. I'd love for him to write a book of his adventures!
And, as ever, this has turned into a novella! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Sparkletastic said:


> YAY! So glad to see you back. When you left, you took a piece of us with you. I’m glad you are on a bit of an upswing. Many hugs!


----------



## More bags

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Those of you with chanel flaps: black or pretty statement color?


I am with @Sparkletastic, both. I have two Reissue 226s - black and raspberry red. Both bags are in my top 4 most used bags this year and my top 5 most carried bags of all time. The black one is my favourite bag of my whole bag wardrobe.  
I took a picture of both bags earlier today, as I recall @momasaurus suggested this as a showcase idea - sharing pictures of bags we own in multiples.

When I was first interested in Chanel I obsessed over styling pics of the Reissue. I thought about it for a long time, went through the clubhouse thread on TPF, read a ton of reviews, watched YouTube videos and looked at lots of online pictures. I tried it on in the boutique and compared it to the Classic Flap (the CF was heavier and couldn’t be worn cross body easily). I put my name on the waitlist for a black aged calfskin with ruthenium hardware Reissue 226 as none were available in store. Fast forward a couple of months and we were travelling. I managed to convince my husband and kids to check out a boutique with me. I asked to look at a black reissue 226 and they didn’t have any. They did, however, have a raspberry red one and it made my heart leap! I picked up an amazing souvenir from our trip and carried that raspberry red Reissue 226 everywhere. Six months later I got the call that the black one was available in my home boutique. I was conflicted. I already had a lovely red Reissue that I was smitten with. The black one was the one that had been on my mind to start with. I went in to look at it and decided to bring the beautiful black Reissue home. Fast forward six years and the black Reissue  is my favourite bag. I wear it often, it fits my lifestyle and it fits what I carry on a regular basis. I also wear the red one frequently. What I love about Reissues - they are under the radar bags, lightweight, versatile with multiple ways to carry it (crossbody, single strap on the shoulder, double strapped on the shoulder), it works with my wardrobe and goes casual to dressy and day to night.


----------



## jblended

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Those of you with chanel flaps: black or pretty statement color?


A middle ground!  
Pick a colour that is also in your bold wardrobe! If you have plenty of clothes that have burgundy or navy in the pattern, then the bag will just coordinate with your clothes rather than clash. 

Would love to see pictures of your rehabs! Perhaps create a thread on the Chanel forums to showcase your skill! You'll find everyone is supportive and eager to share in your enthusiasm for restoration. (please do link to a thread if you create one so that we can also follow along)

@More bags 
This shade of raspberry red is to die for!


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> @More bags
> This shade of raspberry red is to die for!


Thank you @jblended.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Just wow! You are brilliant!


Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Hadn't you painted on a canvas bag last year? Or do I have the story a bit wrong?
> (Something tells me I have the story slightly wrong. Ugh.)


I was going to have my painting put on a recycled sail that is turned into a bag, but they said they then own the image . I called them and cancelled the order.


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> September stats
> Purses in - 0, purses out - 0
> Scarves in - 2, scarves out - 3 (yay me!) I have a bandana listed, but I've only had ridiculous offers on it.
> I have 2 SLGs listed since I had 2 come in last month, nothing's happening with them either. Hopefully since the holidays are getting closer, there might be more interest.
> I inadvertently participated in (last minute for me) challenge to carry the same bag 3 times in a row with the Gucci Padlock - it was out and handy! I did carry the H Dalvy and the Nancy Gonzalez mini tote twice in a row. I meant to do a better job, but failed this time.  I do like to change bags to go with what I'm wearing for the day. I did wear 10 different bags over the month.
> I’m using Audible for the first time and listening to Middlemarch by George Eliot. I have to admit that if I were actually reading this, it would have been put aside and probably forgotten before the end of the second chapter. But listening to it is a pleasure. I have a 45 minute commute, and every trip in the car is an opportunity to listen, even if it is a short one. Mr Cookie is not so enamored of it though... on the days I drive and he has to listen - I can practically see his eyes roll to the back of his head... of course though, he‘s not up on all the shenananigans, so he’s totally out of the loop. I have 6 hours to go, and so far my main take away on the story is “The more things change, the more they remain the same.“
> 
> i checked my Stylebook app, then did a bit of mathmagical and discovered I have a few bags I really need to wear to bring down their CPW. For October, I’ll try to focus on those 5 bags and wear them over the others.


Cookie - great stats! Congratulations. Wearing 10 bags last month sounds like "real life before." Well done.
Also I had no idea your commute was so major. I had a 50 minute commute for 15 years, and discovered Audible toward the end of that period. I love to imagine you and Mr. CF listening to George Eliot LOLOL. Is the reader good?


----------



## momasaurus

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Those of you with chanel flaps: black or pretty statement color?


I dont have, but if I did it would be black. I actually don't have many black bags, and that would be so classic and lovely.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> I am with @Sparkletastic, both. I have two Reissue 226s - black and raspberry red. Both bags are in my top 4 most used bags this year and my top 5 most carried bags of all time. The black one is my favourite bag of my whole bag wardrobe.
> I took a picture of both bags earlier today, as I recall @momasaurus suggested this as a showcase idea - sharing pictures of bags we own in multiples.
> 
> When I was first interested in Chanel I obsessed over styling pics of the Reissue. I thought about it for a long time, went through the clubhouse thread on TPF, read a ton of reviews, watched YouTube videos and looked at lots of online pictures. I tried it on in the boutique and compared it to the Classic Flap (the CF was heavier and couldn’t be worn cross body easily). I put my name on the waitlist for a black aged calfskin with ruthenium hardware Reissue 226 as none were available in store. Fast forward a couple of months and we were travelling. I managed to convince my husband and kids to check out a boutique with me. I asked to look at a black reissue 226 and they didn’t have any. They did, however, have a raspberry red one and it made my heart leap! I picked up an amazing souvenir from our trip and carried that raspberry red Reissue 226 everywhere. Six months later I got the call that the black one was available in my home boutique. I was conflicted. I already had a lovely red Reissue that I was smitten with. The black one was the one that had been on my mind to start with. I went in to look at it and decided to bring the beautiful black Reissue home. Fast forward six years and the black Reissue  is my favourite bag. I wear it often, it fits my lifestyle and it fits what I carry on a regular basis. I also wear the red one frequently. What I love about Reissues - they are under the radar bags, lightweight, versatile with multiple ways to carry it (crossbody, single strap on the shoulder, double strapped on the shoulder), it works with my wardrobe and goes casual to dressy and day to night.
> 
> View attachment 4863433


These are both gorgeous !


----------



## momasaurus

jblended said:


> *Would love to see pictures of your rehabs! Perhaps create a thread on the Chanel forums to showcase your skill! You'll find everyone is supportive and eager to share in your enthusiasm for restoration. (please do link to a thread if you create one so that we can also follow along)*
> 
> @More bags
> This shade of raspberry red is to die for!



YES PLEASE!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I didn't paint the beige one, I removed a large circle water stain from the back. The rest have been painted. I'm carrying the beige today.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

She's coming with me to work today.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Some bright colors that I wear a ton of : fuschia, (just campagne) electric blue (lotuff) and teal(bally). I do wear these bags regularly if my outfit calls for it.

Here's the hard part. I'm in the process of moving and I have 15-20 bags at my old home that I haven't seen in months including a black Chanel (in the mix tote), so I guess I own 8 Chanels, which is way too many for me to feel like is sensible. Many will be sold. And I have many neutrals at my old place in the bag display case. Grey, Taupe, beige, tan, charcoal, more black... And not many colors really.  I don't have a great navy/midnight bag or wine/Burgundy. Those would really get used while feeling versatile and classic. 

Red is hard. So so classic but clashes with all my clothes except my neutrals. However I have plenty of neutrals. Why do I struggle with finding moments for red? I had a lipstick red polene numero 1 and sold it because I didn't carry it once.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I'm thinking about rehabbing this one but unconvinced that the loss of shape doesn't render the bag totaled. Any opinions?


----------



## essiedub

dcooney4 said:


> I was going to have my painting put on a recycled sail that is turned into a bag, but they said they then own the image . I called them and cancelled the order.


That’s a real bummer on the recycled sail Bespoke bag. I guess once they do the “transfer,” they want to sell multiples (without paying you royalties) Your avatar painting is lovely! I thought it was a photo.  Is that your barn?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Thanks!
> I've been buying vintage Chanels and rehabbing them. Its snowballed to the point where I'm enjoying it so much that I need people in my world who understand!



Pictures, please! I´d love to drool over some vintage Chanel!


----------



## essiedub

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm thinking about rehabbing this one but unconvinced that the loss of shape doesn't render the bag totaled. Any opinions?
> 
> View attachment 4863654


There are lengthy discussions on painted bags having a different feel.  Then somewhere I read that certain paints or dyes can be maintain the original feel. What has been your experience? 

But back to your question on shape...I don’t know (that’s not helpful). I think that it might look better in black? Some people do tend to use their “not perfect” bags more regularly.  

There’s an interesting thread in the Hermes forum on rehabbing H bags. The older threads were fascinating as DocRde guided people through the conditioning/rehab of bags.  Unfortunately since she launched her own line of products, TPF prohibits her from promoting her own products; she also no longer discusses the products she used to use. It’s not nearly as interesting anymore. I used to find the thread quite therapeutic.


----------



## essiedub

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Some bright colors that I wear a ton of : fuschia, (just campagne) electric blue (lotuff) and teal(bally). I do wear these bags regularly if my outfit calls for it.
> 
> Here's the hard part. I'm in the process of moving and I have 15-20 bags at my old home that I haven't seen in months including a black Chanel (in the mix tote), so I guess I own 8 Chanels, which is way too many for me to feel like is sensible. Many will be sold. And I have many neutrals at my old place in the bag display case. Grey, Taupe, beige, tan, charcoal, more black... And not many colors really.  I don't have a great navy/midnight bag or wine/Burgundy. Those would really get used while feeling versatile and classic.
> 
> Red is hard. So so classic but clashes with all my clothes except my neutrals. However I have plenty of neutrals. Why do I struggle with finding moments for red? I had a lipstick red polene numero 1 and sold it because I didn't carry it once.
> 
> View attachment 4863641
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863643
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863644



I like all the bright colors! That teal Bally draws my eye! They do have some luscious leathers...not frequently seen here on TPF..it doesn’t even have its own thread.  I also don’t see it advertised much in the magazines. Old school, I guess.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> The leather on this looks nice & chewy. And the two front pockets are such a classic look.



The leather parts on the Lovely are perfect- really hardwearing- and the nylon body seems to be resistent to any rubbing or dirt. I can just wipe everything off. The front pockets are actually useful - this surprised me at first. They hold more than expected and the magnetic closures work a treat, almost on their own, no fiddling. It might be one ot the cheap dior bags, but makes a really useful every day item that goes under everybody´s radar to boot, so no rised eyebrows over a Dior bag thrown on top of a full shopping cart.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> Great looking Lovely and bag spill @cowgirlsboots. It looks like a comfortable shoulder bag with a good strap drop.



She´s perfect on the shoulder, even when I´m wearing a coat. At the same time she makes a very comfortable hand held or carried on the crook of the arm bag.


----------



## essiedub

Sparkletastic said:


> I am soooo a brooch girl. But, I haven’t worn one in over a decade. Maybe I need to revisit. I love them unusually styled. I even pinned one on a fabric bag and adored the look.



Well then, we need to see some photos!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> I don’t see anyth8ng wrong with doing this



Haha, I felt very appropriately dressed, too, but the whispering inside the shop filled the room. It couldn´t have been worse had I been naked or had a tree growing out of my head.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Oh wow. What fits in the bottom compartment. Is it at all functional?


Sorry, I don´t know for sure as I´ve never seen this model in the flesh. (I own a medium black "normal" Detective bag, though.)  I assume it´s just a big empty compartment to hold what ever one choses to stuff into it.


----------



## 880

Cookiefiend said:


> I have 6 hours to go, and so far my main take away on the story is “The more things change, the more they remain the same.“


ITA. same with Anthony Trollope  
P.S. I think you did well on the challenge to wear your bags. I love the dalvy!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm thinking about rehabbing this one but unconvinced that the loss of shape doesn't render the bag totaled. Any opinions?
> 
> View attachment 4863654



No expert knowledge here as I don´t own any Chanel, but I´d just carefully freshen up this lovely bag. I like its patina, its telling stories of a life and think this would be a bag I´d wear every day. It charms me more than some of the brand new ones.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I understand what you mean but my thrill comes from creating a big difference in the condition.


cowgirlsboots said:


> No expert knowledge here as I don´t own any Chanel, but I´d just carefully freshen up this lovely bag. I like its patina, its telling stories of a life and think this would be a bag I´d wear every day. It charms me more than some of the brand new ones.




And as for the fiebings leather dye and acrylic resolene sealant I use, I can say that the leather 'feel' remains great when I've done it. I wouldn't enjoy painting bags if the results obscured the enjoyment of the leather beneath.
That dior cannage tote I dyed jet black is just as buttery as when it was pale pink and I put several coats of resolene to be sure the black will never rub off.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

September stats
...I´m feeling a bit guilty like the cat that got the cream (and knows about calories)...

2 bags *in*- black Dior New Lock and Dior Lady Dior Rendez-Vous from the collab with Anselm Reyle
0 bags out- but some cheap useless ones listed just to get them out of the way...

edit: oops, there was a third bag- the Dior tote- but I already completely erased this from my slate as it is going to be my DD´s Christmas present. 

no new SLGs

Some clothes (a coat a couple of leather jackets etc.)  and shoes sold via the classifieds


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> I am with @Sparkletastic, both. I have two Reissue 226s - black and raspberry red. Both bags are in my top 4 most used bags this year and my top 5 most carried bags of all time. The black one is my favourite bag of my whole bag wardrobe.
> I took a picture of both bags earlier today, as I recall @momasaurus suggested this as a showcase idea - sharing pictures of bags we own in multiples.
> 
> When I was first interested in Chanel I obsessed over styling pics of the Reissue. I thought about it for a long time, went through the clubhouse thread on TPF, read a ton of reviews, watched YouTube videos and looked at lots of online pictures. I tried it on in the boutique and compared it to the Classic Flap (the CF was heavier and couldn’t be worn cross body easily). I put my name on the waitlist for a black aged calfskin with ruthenium hardware Reissue 226 as none were available in store. Fast forward a couple of months and we were travelling. I managed to convince my husband and kids to check out a boutique with me. I asked to look at a black reissue 226 and they didn’t have any. They did, however, have a raspberry red one and it made my heart leap! I picked up an amazing souvenir from our trip and carried that raspberry red Reissue 226 everywhere. Six months later I got the call that the black one was available in my home boutique. I was conflicted. I already had a lovely red Reissue that I was smitten with. The black one was the one that had been on my mind to start with. I went in to look at it and decided to bring the beautiful black Reissue home. Fast forward six years and the black Reissue  is my favourite bag. I wear it often, it fits my lifestyle and it fits what I carry on a regular basis. I also wear the red one frequently. What I love about Reissues - they are under the radar bags, lightweight, versatile with multiple ways to carry it (crossbody, single strap on the shoulder, double strapped on the shoulder), it works with my wardrobe and goes casual to dressy and day to night.
> 
> View attachment 4863433


Oh my… those are beautiful!


momasaurus said:


> Cookie - great stats! Congratulations. Wearing 10 bags last month sounds like "real life before." Well done.
> Also I had no idea your commute was so major. I had a 50 minute commute for 15 years, and discovered Audible toward the end of that period. I love to imagine you and Mr. CF listening to George Eliot LOLOL. Is the reader good?


hahahaa!!  
Thank you - it is almost like real life - but not quite. 
The reader is Juliet Stevenson, she does a great job with all the voices. I'm looking into others she's read for my next classic tome! 


momasaurus said:


> I dont have, but if I did it would be black. I actually don't have many black bags, and that would be so classic and lovely.


+1, but I love black bags! 


SouthernPurseGal said:


> Some bright colors that I wear a ton of : fuschia, (just campagne) electric blue (lotuff) and teal(bally). I do wear these bags regularly if my outfit calls for it.
> 
> Here's the hard part. I'm in the process of moving and I have 15-20 bags at my old home that I haven't seen in months including a black Chanel (in the mix tote), so I guess I own 8 Chanels, which is way too many for me to feel like is sensible. Many will be sold. And I have many neutrals at my old place in the bag display case. Grey, Taupe, beige, tan, charcoal, more black... And not many colors really.  I don't have a great navy/midnight bag or wine/Burgundy. Those would really get used while feeling versatile and classic.
> 
> Red is hard. So so classic but clashes with all my clothes except my neutrals. However I have plenty of neutrals. Why do I struggle with finding moments for red? I had a lipstick red polene numero 1 and sold it because I didn't carry it once.
> 
> View attachment 4863641
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863643
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863644


Love the Just Campagne and I love seeing one! 


880 said:


> ITA. same with Anthony Trollope
> P.S. I think you did well on the challenge to wear your bags. I love the dalvy!


Thank you so much! The Dalvy is a beautiful bag, I love the leather!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> These are both gorgeous !


Thank you dc!


----------



## More bags

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I didn't paint the beige one, I removed a large circle water stain from the back. The rest have been painted. I'm carrying the beige today.
> 
> View attachment 4863633


These are fabulous. My favourites are the camera bag in the top left and the Dior tote.


SouthernPurseGal said:


> Some bright colors that I wear a ton of : fuschia, (just campagne) electric blue (lotuff) and teal(bally). I do wear these bags regularly if my outfit calls for it.
> 
> Here's the hard part. I'm in the process of moving and I have 15-20 bags at my old home that I haven't seen in months including a black Chanel (in the mix tote), so I guess I own 8 Chanels, which is way too many for me to feel like is sensible. Many will be sold. And I have many neutrals at my old place in the bag display case. Grey, Taupe, beige, tan, charcoal, more black... And not many colors really.  I don't have a great navy/midnight bag or wine/Burgundy. Those would really get used while feeling versatile and classic.
> 
> Red is hard. So so classic but clashes with all my clothes except my neutrals. However I have plenty of neutrals. Why do I struggle with finding moments for red? I had a lipstick red polene numero 1 and sold it because I didn't carry it once.
> 
> View attachment 4863641
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863643
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863644


I love these saturated colours. The colour and the leather of your Just Campagne look amazing. Which bags do you carry most often?


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> September stats
> ...I´m feeling a bit guilty like the cat that got the cream (and knows about calories)...
> 
> 2 bags *in*- black Dior New Lock and Dior Lady Dior Rendez-Vous from the collab with Anselm Reyle
> 0 bags out- but some cheap useless ones listed just to get them out of the way...
> 
> edit: oops, there was a third bag- the Dior tote- but I already completely erased this from my slate as it is going to be my DD´s Christmas present.
> 
> no new SLGs
> 
> Some clothes (a coat a couple of leather jackets etc.)  and shoes sold via the classifieds


Congratulations on your beautiful treasures this month, you searched for a Dior New Lock for awhile. Well done on the listings and sales.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Oh my… those are beautiful!


Thank you Cookie!


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> I am soooo a brooch girl. But, I haven’t worn one in over a decade. Maybe I need to revisit. I love them unusually styled. I even pinned one on a fabric bag and adored the look.


Pull out the brooches @Sparkletastic!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I need to start a system of tracking which I wear most in reality. I do grab a colorful bag when it compliments the outfit but in general I am confident I wear neutral purses much more often.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful treasures this month, you searched for a Dior New Lock for awhile. Well done on the listings and sales.



Thank-you! I´m very happy I found the New Lock and at a very good price, too. Plus the more research I do on the woc I am coming to the conclusion that it was a steal rather than at a sensible price. No regrets! 

My sales are never very succesful financially. The succes is freeing me of unwanted items and covering my costs. I just did a wardrobe raid and found some more to list.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Anyone else like a flap that can fit their MacBook?


----------



## More bags

*September Update, YTD Stats and Challenges*

Carried 9 bags
Completed wearing a bag three days in a row before switching challenge; I usually change my bag daily, with consideration for my mood, my outfit, the weather, my plans for the day/how much I need to carry, etc. I chose mostly medium sized bags. I enjoyed carrying the 9 bags I wore this month, appreciating the leather, the versatility and functionality of each bag. I am very happy with what I have in my bag wardrobe. 

Read 19 books YTD
Exited 124 items - sports equipment, kids’ clothes, books and household items
*Sept 2020 Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out

*YTD Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


----------



## whateve

September stats
bags 1 in, 0 out
SLGs 1 in, 3 out

The bag in is a vintage bag that I got for the bargain price of $25, the SLG is a wallet I didn't need but was only $15.


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> She's coming with me to work today.
> 
> View attachment 4863640


This is a the perfect beige . Did you clean the metal too? It looks great.


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> This is a the perfect beige . *Did you clean the metal too?* It looks great.


A follow up question: If you did, how did you get the hardware looking so good? It's the one thing I can never manage to get right, particularly if there are nicks in the metal. Thank you


----------



## dcooney4

essiedub said:


> That’s a real bummer on the recycled sail Bespoke bag. I guess once they do the “transfer,” they want to sell multiples (without paying you royalties) Your avatar painting is lovely! I thought it was a photo.  Is that your barn?


No not my barn. Was driving to my sons swim meet and took photos along a pretty back road. It was actually fall and everything was dead, but loved the look of the barn .


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Some bright colors that I wear a ton of : fuschia, (just campagne) electric blue (lotuff) and teal(bally). I do wear these bags regularly if my outfit calls for it.
> 
> Here's the hard part. I'm in the process of moving and I have 15-20 bags at my old home that I haven't seen in months including a black Chanel (in the mix tote), so I guess I own 8 Chanels, which is way too many for me to feel like is sensible. Many will be sold. And I have many neutrals at my old place in the bag display case. Grey, Taupe, beige, tan, charcoal, more black... And not many colors really.  I don't have a great navy/midnight bag or wine/Burgundy. Those would really get used while feeling versatile and classic.
> 
> Red is hard. So so classic but clashes with all my clothes except my neutrals. However I have plenty of neutrals. Why do I struggle with finding moments for red? I had a lipstick red polene numero 1 and sold it because I didn't carry it once.
> 
> View attachment 4863641
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863643
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863644


I have trouble wearing lipstick red too, yet I can easily wear oxblood or burgundy. Last bag with the colored strap is gorgeous.


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I understand what you mean but my thrill comes from creating a big difference in the condition.
> 
> 
> 
> And as for the fiebings leather dye and acrylic resolene sealant I use, I can say that the leather 'feel' remains great when I've done it. I wouldn't enjoy painting bags if the results obscured the enjoyment of the leather beneath.
> That dior cannage tote I dyed jet black is just as buttery as when it was pale pink and I put several coats of resolene to be sure the black will never rub off.


Can you paint on veg tan leather? I ordered some books on leather but they have not arrived yet. They are more about making things in leather.


----------



## dcooney4

September Stats 
5 Bags in 
2 Bags out
3 slgs in
1 slg out
1 Sport Bag in
1 Sport Bag out
Only one bag was premium . The others are various size totes and crossbodies. Once all the totes arrive I will see which ones fit my various art supplies best and sell the rest. I am also debating whether to try and paint on any of these or to get more small items and try it. Though I have a massive painting I will have to do for my brother soon so finding the time might not be easy.


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> I am also debating whether to try and paint on any of these or to get more small items and try it.


The thought of this excites me so much! With your talent, whatever you paint would be a masterpiece!
Super excited to see what comes of this 

I just finished painting a pair of booties. Got them in a clearance sale and they're really funky, with buttery soft leather, but the colour was a weird mushroom brown. I just turned them into a colourblocked green (forest and olive), keeping some of the black elements (sculptural heel and some elastics) as they are.
Can't wait for life to normalize so that I can actually wear them out. 

Also, the topic of customizing has just reminded me: @Cookiefiend did you ever attach your cross stitch to your purse? I must have missed your update whilst I was away. Did the fabric tape idea work for you?


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> *September Update, YTD Stats and Challenges*
> 
> Carried 9 bags
> Completed wearing a bag three days in a row before switching challenge; I usually change my bag daily, with consideration for my mood, my outfit, the weather, my plans for the day/how much I need to carry, etc. I chose mostly medium sized bags. I enjoyed carrying the 9 bags I wore this month, appreciating the leather, the versatility and functionality of each bag. I am very happy with what I have in my bag wardrobe.
> 
> Read 19 books YTD
> Exited 124 items - sports equipment, kids’ clothes, books and household items
> *Sept 2020 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


These are great stats - Which 9 bags did you carry? Was there a favorite of the 9? 


whateve said:


> September stats
> bags 1 in, 0 out
> SLGs 1 in, 3 out
> 
> The bag in is a vintage bag that I got for the bargain price of $25, the SLG is a wallet I didn't need but was only $15.


Those kind of bargains can't be beat! 


dcooney4 said:


> September Stats
> 5 Bags in
> 2 Bags out
> 3 slgs in
> 1 slg out
> 1 Sport Bag in
> 1 Sport Bag out
> Only one bag was premium . The others are various size totes and crossbodies. Once all the totes arrive I will see which ones fit my various art supplies best and sell the rest. I am also debating whether to try and paint on any of these or to get more small items and try it. Though I have a massive painting I will have to do for my brother soon so finding the time might not be easy.


Was the premium the Gucci? 
I would love to see a bag or SLG you've painted - if you find the time - and good luck on the massive painting for your brother! 


jblended said:


> The thought of this excites me so much! With your talent, whatever you paint would be a masterpiece!
> Super excited to see what comes of this
> 
> I just finished painting a pair of booties. Got them in a clearance sale and they're really funky, with buttery soft leather, but the colour was a weird mushroom brown. I just turned them into a colourblocked green (forest and olive), keeping some of the black elements (sculptural heel and some elastics) as they are.
> Can't wait for life to normalize so that I can actually wear them out.
> 
> Also, the topic of customizing has just reminded me: @Cookiefiend did you ever attach your cross stitch to your purse? I must have missed your update whilst I was away. Did the fabric tape idea work for you?


Those booties sound darling! 
I appreciate your remembering my cross stitch! I did not end up putting it on the bag. I sent it off to a trusted H bag rehabber - she was super interested in doing it, but wanted to see it first and see if it was doable. After she received the bag, and looking it over - she decided it was going to be too much risk/time/cost, so she sent it back. And I got to thinking about it - I love the bag as it is, adding the cross stitch to it might have changed the bag to more of a special occasion bag and make it one I didn't carry much. 
It would have involved trimming the cross stitch too, I'd have to cut some of the stitches… making me worry I'd destroy my work. 

I haven't done anything with it yet. I don't want to make a pillow out of it - I may frame it. That way I wouldn't damage it and I could hang it somewhere I could see if often. It is a memento of my trip to Paris with a friend, I did all the work during SIP and it was a marvelous distraction from all my C-19 worries - so it does mean something to me! 

Thank you hon for remembering! I'm glad to see you're back!


----------



## jblended

Cookiefiend said:


> These are great stats - Which 9 bags did you carry? Was there a favorite of the 9?
> 
> Those kind of bargains can't be beat!
> 
> Was the premium the Gucci?
> I would love to see a bag or SLG you've painted - if you find the time - and good luck on the massive painting for your brother!
> 
> Those booties sound darling!
> I appreciate your remembering my cross stitch! I did not end up putting it on the bag. I sent it off to a trusted H bag rehabber - she was super interested in doing it, but wanted to see it first and see if it was doable. After she received the bag, and looking it over - she decided it was going to be too much risk/time/cost, so she sent it back. And I got to thinking about it - I love the bag as it is, adding the cross stitch to it might have changed the bag to more of a special occasion bag and make it one I didn't carry much.
> It would have involved trimming the cross stitch too, I'd have to cut some of the stitches… making me worry I'd destroy my work.
> 
> I haven't done anything with it yet. I don't want to make a pillow out of it - I may frame it. That way I wouldn't damage it and I could hang it somewhere I could see if often. It is a memento of my trip to Paris with a friend, I did all the work during SIP and it was a marvelous distraction from all my C-19 worries - so it does mean something to me!
> 
> Thank you hon for remembering! I'm glad to see you're back!


Thanks for the recap! 
I'm glad the rehabber didn't take any undue risk and ruin your bag/cross stitch. I love it when people are honest about what can and cannot be done, so you lucked out with her.
I totally understand the need for distraction during these times. It's why I'm painting almost everything I own, ha ha!
I love the idea of framing it!


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> The thought of this excites me so much! With your talent, whatever you paint would be a masterpiece!
> Super excited to see what comes of this
> 
> I just finished painting a pair of booties. Got them in a clearance sale and they're really funky, with buttery soft leather, but the colour was a weird mushroom brown. I just turned them into a colourblocked green (forest and olive), keeping some of the black elements (sculptural heel and some elastics) as they are.
> Can't wait for life to normalize so that I can actually wear them out.
> 
> Also, the topic of customizing has just reminded me: @Cookiefiend did you ever attach your cross stitch to your purse? I must have missed your update whilst I was away. Did the fabric tape idea work for you?


Would love to see the boots.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> These are great stats - Which 9 bags did you carry? Was there a favorite of the 9?
> 
> Those kind of bargains can't be beat!
> 
> Was the premium the Gucci?
> I would love to see a bag or SLG you've painted - if you find the time - and good luck on the massive painting for your brother!
> 
> Those booties sound darling!
> I appreciate your remembering my cross stitch! I did not end up putting it on the bag. I sent it off to a trusted H bag rehabber - she was super interested in doing it, but wanted to see it first and see if it was doable. After she received the bag, and looking it over - she decided it was going to be too much risk/time/cost, so she sent it back. And I got to thinking about it - I love the bag as it is, adding the cross stitch to it might have changed the bag to more of a special occasion bag and make it one I didn't carry much.
> It would have involved trimming the cross stitch too, I'd have to cut some of the stitches… making me worry I'd destroy my work.
> 
> I haven't done anything with it yet. I don't want to make a pillow out of it - I may frame it. That way I wouldn't damage it and I could hang it somewhere I could see if often. It is a memento of my trip to Paris with a friend, I did all the work during SIP and it was a marvelous distraction from all my C-19 worries - so it does mean something to me!
> 
> Thank you hon for remembering! I'm glad to see you're back!


I have not painted on any leather yet. I want to read about various Leather First. I am also in the midst of an dog portrait that will be a surprise for the receiver. Then I have 13 foot by 32 inch painting I have to do. Trying to think of alternatives my brother could do but he really wants it. My back will go out doing that one. Sorry for the rant.
Yes the Gucci one! The others were all Portland leather Goods. I already wore the black Mini Crossbody 7 days and I don’t even go out that much.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend- I would frame your stitching. It is a work of art and then you can enjoy everyday!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> September stats
> bags 1 in, 0 out
> SLGs 1 in, 3 out
> 
> The bag in is a vintage bag that I got for the bargain price of $25, the SLG is a wallet I didn't need but was only $15.



Congratulations! Bargains have to be grabbed once they turn up! If you decide you don´t need them later you can always sell cheap and recover your costs.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> These are great stats - Which 9 bags did you carry? Was there a favorite of the 9?


Thanks Cookie  
The nine bags I carried in September,

Black Reissue
Bolide
Evelyne
Red Reissue
Coco Handle
Massai Cut
Reissue Camera Bag
So Kelly
Garden Party

Eek, my favourite? Whichever bag I was carrying was my favourite of that day.  I love my Reissues, Bolide, Coco Handle and Evelyne. I love my other bags, too! It is a good position to be in.​


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> Thanks Cookie
> The nine bags I carried in September,
> 
> Black Reissue
> Bolide
> Evelyne
> Red Reissue
> Coco Handle
> Massai Cut
> Reissue Camera Bag
> So Kelly
> Garden Party
> 
> Eek, my favourite? Whichever bag I was carrying was my favourite of that day.  I love my Reissues, Bolide, Coco Handle and Evelyne. I love my other bags, too! It is a good position to be in.​


That is an excellent position to be in!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

I know we talked about sharing a bag you own or are interested in - I would love if someone would show a Bolide.
Everyone who has a Bolide loves them and say they're the best bags - but I can't figure out why!
I've even thought of trying one from another designer (I think almost everyone has a bag in this design) just to see if I liked it, but not spend a fortune just to find out.

I'm carrying my Dalvy today - October 1st, wearing the bags with a high CPW!


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> Would love to see the boots.


Sure thing, attached. They're unlikely to be to anyone else's taste, so don't worry if you don't like 'em, I get it!
Colour is much brighter in the photo than in real life. The lighter bits on the sides are olive, the darker bits on the front and back are forest green, and the black bits on top are all elastic. I will need to touch up the paint again, especially around the edges, but am happy with the custom colours I mixed.
I didn't take a before photo as I had no intention of sharing this, ha ha! It was originally muddy/mushroom brown with the black elastic. 
No brand name anywhere (I got them for maybe $18 in that clearance sale) but there's a leather stamp on the sole and very nice feeling leather to the touch.

Edit: Forgot to attach the pic, lol! My insomnia is really doing a number on me!
	

		
			
		

		
	





dcooney4 said:


> Then I have 13 foot by 32 inch painting I have to do.




I hope we get to see a picture when it's done, as I'm sure it will be outstanding, but that size is...intimidating!


----------



## jblended

Cookiefiend said:


> I know we talked about sharing a bag you own or are interested in - I would love if someone would show a Bolide.
> Everyone who has a Bolide loves them and say they're the best bags - but I can't figure out why!


So, I can't answer the actual question but you reminded me of one of my favourite threads on the entire board. This member is a prime example of being wholly satisfied and deeply content with the perfect bag (for her). At the time of the thread (which is when I happened upon it), she only owned the Bolide, but I'm not sure if she has since added to her collection.
I adored that she was fully satisfied owning one H piece and loving it to death, when usually people just dive headfirst into the rabbit hole. 
Judging by this thread alone, it would really seem to be the best bag for some.





						YIPPEE! My First Hermes, My Journey
					

First, I want to thank everyone here, this forum has helped me in so many ways. :flowers: I've asked questions and they have been answered. So onward. I’ve just been shopping for my FIRST Hermes product, and I couldn’t be happier. This is my story of how I got here and where I am heading, my...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

jblended said:


> A follow up question: If you did, how did you get the hardware looking so good? It's the one thing I can never manage to get right, particularly if there are nicks in the metal. Thank you


Nope I didn't touch the hardware on this one.  I love how mirror finish that gunmetal is.  I find gunmetal to be less shiny than I like, but not on this bag. I do have a jewelry cleaning cloth that has worked wonders on a completely tarnished Chanel turnlock and is such a cheap and simple solution.  It won't help nicks but it will restore brilliant shine.


dcooney4 said:


> I have trouble wearing lipstick red too, yet I can easily wear oxblood or burgundy. Last bag with the colored strap is gorgeous.


It's so weird for me because I can wear red RED on my lips, or a dress in that color, and sometimes do, but I wouldn't carry a red bag to matchy match my outfit if I am wearing red.  if I am wearing a red item, THAT is the statement piece, and wouldn't have a purse match it.  If I am in all neutrals, yes.  And I am so seldom in only neutrals but I have done it sometimes and then I grab the loudest purse nearby to go with it.  And that last bag is the Bally sommet. I am in love with the teal shade, and I don't think I would love the bag in a less gorgeous color.  In fact, I don't think I would love the Lotuff either in a less gorgeous color or in a neutral.  The Just Campagne I would, and do, because I have that satchel in black as well and love it.  But some styles would bore me in black, and I think the Bally is one, and I know the Lotuff would. 


dcooney4 said:


> Can you paint on veg tan leather? I ordered some books on leather but they have not arrived yet. They are more about making things in leather.


Of course!  You can use leather dye to re-color any leather.  Even patent leather, probably, but you would have to soak it in tons of acetone first to break down the layers of waxes and that would be a big job.

I'm running around with my laptop today again.


----------



## Cookiefiend

jblended said:


> Sure thing, attached. They're unlikely to be to anyone else's taste, so don't worry if you don't like 'em, I get it!
> Colour is much brighter in the photo than in real life. The lighter bits on the sides are olive, the darker bits on the front and back are forest green, and the black bits on top are all elastic. I will need to touch up the paint again, especially around the edges, but am happy with the custom colours I mixed.
> I didn't take a before photo as I had no intention of sharing this, ha ha! It was originally muddy/mushroom brown with the black elastic.
> No brand name anywhere (I got them for maybe $18 in that clearance sale) but there's a leather stamp on the sole and very nice feeling leather to the touch.
> 
> Edit: Forgot to attach the pic, lol! My insomnia is really doing a number on me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope we get to see a picture when it's done, as I'm sure it will be outstanding, but that size is...intimidating!


Oh - I really like that! 


jblended said:


> So, I can't answer the actual question but you reminded me of one of my favourite threads on the entire board. This member is a prime example of being wholly satisfied and deeply content with the perfect bag (for her). At the time of the thread (which is when I happened upon it), she only owned the Bolide, but I'm not sure if she has since added to her collection.
> I adored that she was fully satisfied owning one H piece and loving it to death, when usually people just dive headfirst into the rabbit hole.
> Judging by this thread alone, it would really seem to be the best bag for some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YIPPEE! My First Hermes, My Journey
> 
> 
> First, I want to thank everyone here, this forum has helped me in so many ways. :flowers: I've asked questions and they have been answered. So onward. I’ve just been shopping for my FIRST Hermes product, and I couldn’t be happier. This is my story of how I got here and where I am heading, my...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


I just read the whole thing - it's a really nice purse and I appreciated the photos of the inside of the bag! 
I might go hang out for a bit on the Ode to the Bolide thread…


----------



## jblended

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Nope I didn't touch the hardware on this one. I love how mirror finish that gunmetal is. I find gunmetal to be less shiny than I like, but not on this bag. I do have a jewelry cleaning cloth that has worked wonders on a completely tarnished Chanel turnlock and is such a cheap and simple solution. It won't help nicks but it will restore brilliant shine.


Thank you very much! I use a jewelry cloth as well, but I've had a couple of bags where the hardware just looks rough no matter what. Still, that's part of the charm and history in a way. 
Awesome picture! 



Cookiefiend said:


> Oh - I really like that!


Everyone is always far too kind with my kiddie art projects! But, really, thank you. 


Cookiefiend said:


> I just read the whole thing - it's a really nice purse and I appreciated the photos of the inside of the bag!
> I might go hang out for a bit on the Ode to the Bolide thread…


Glad you enjoyed it. From (rapidly failing) memory, it's a great thread- not least because of the adorable dog!


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> So, I can't answer the actual question but you reminded me of one of my favourite threads on the entire board. This member is a prime example of being wholly satisfied and deeply content with the perfect bag (for her). At the time of the thread (which is when I happened upon it), she only owned the Bolide, but I'm not sure if she has since added to her collection.
> I adored that she was fully satisfied owning one H piece and loving it to death, when usually people just dive headfirst into the rabbit hole.
> Judging by this thread alone, it would really seem to be the best bag for some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YIPPEE! My First Hermes, My Journey
> 
> 
> First, I want to thank everyone here, this forum has helped me in so many ways. :flowers: I've asked questions and they have been answered. So onward. I’ve just been shopping for my FIRST Hermes product, and I couldn’t be happier. This is my story of how I got here and where I am heading, my...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


That’s a great thread and lots of wonderful pics, as well.


----------



## More bags

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Nope I didn't touch the hardware on this one.  I love how mirror finish that gunmetal is.  I find gunmetal to be less shiny than I like, but not on this bag. I do have a jewelry cleaning cloth that has worked wonders on a completely tarnished Chanel turnlock and is such a cheap and simple solution.  It won't help nicks but it will restore brilliant shine.
> 
> It's so weird for me because I can wear red RED on my lips, or a dress in that color, and sometimes do, but I wouldn't carry a red bag to matchy match my outfit if I am wearing red.  if I am wearing a red item, THAT is the statement piece, and wouldn't have a purse match it.  If I am in all neutrals, yes.  And I am so seldom in only neutrals but I have done it sometimes and then I grab the loudest purse nearby to go with it.  And that last bag is the Bally sommet. I am in love with the teal shade, and I don't think I would love the bag in a less gorgeous color.  In fact, I don't think I would love the Lotuff either in a less gorgeous color or in a neutral.  The Just Campagne I would, and do, because I have that satchel in black as well and love it.  But some styles would bore me in black, and I think the Bally is one, and I know the Lotuff would.
> 
> Of course!  You can use leather dye to re-color any leather.  Even patent leather, probably, but you would have to soak it in tons of acetone first to break down the layers of waxes and that would be a big job.
> 
> I'm running around with my laptop today again.
> 
> View attachment 4864964


I saw your laptop in this Chanel flap pic yesterday and that is amazing - looks and function!


----------



## jblended

More bags said:


> That’s a great thread and lots of wonderful pics, as well.


Isn't it just? I lurk on a lot of threads but very few stick in my mind after I've skimmed them. This one has always stood out. You can feel her joy leap at you through the screen.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> That is an excellent position to be in!!


Thanks again Cookie!


Cookiefiend said:


> I know we talked about sharing a bag you own or are interested in - I would love if someone would show a Bolide.
> Everyone who has a Bolide loves them and say they're the best bags - but I can't figure out why!
> I've even thought of trying one from another designer (I think almost everyone has a bag in this design) just to see if I liked it, but not spend a fortune just to find out.
> 
> I'm carrying my Dalvy today - October 1st, wearing the bags with a high CPW!


My Bolide is a 31 size in Etain Clemence. I like the classic profile and under the radar look, it’s a dome shaped bag with a zipper. It comes with a strap, I can carry it by the handle, on the shoulder and crossbody. It fits quite a bit, my regular daily items and I can add a notebook. For those who like to carry a full sized wallet, it fits in a Bolide easily. It works for my lifestyle and coordinates with my wardrobe. The Bolide is one of my favourite and most frequently carried bags in my bag wardrobe. Here are a couple archive pics.


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> Sure thing, attached. They're unlikely to be to anyone else's taste, so don't worry if you don't like 'em, I get it!
> Colour is much brighter in the photo than in real life. The lighter bits on the sides are olive, the darker bits on the front and back are forest green, and the black bits on top are all elastic. I will need to touch up the paint again, especially around the edges, but am happy with the custom colours I mixed.
> I didn't take a before photo as I had no intention of sharing this, ha ha! It was originally muddy/mushroom brown with the black elastic.
> No brand name anywhere (I got them for maybe $18 in that clearance sale) but there's a leather stamp on the sole and very nice feeling leather to the touch.
> 
> Edit: Forgot to attach the pic, lol! My insomnia is really doing a number on me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope we get to see a picture when it's done, as I'm sure it will be outstanding, but that size is...intimidating!


You’re talented! These boots look more fun in green than I imagine when they were mushroom brown.


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> Thanks again Cookie!
> 
> My Bolide is a 31 size in Etain Clemence. I like the classic profile and under the radar look, it’s a dome shaped bag with a zipper. It comes with a strap, I can carry it by the handle, on the shoulder and crossbody. It fits quite a bit, my regular daily items and I can add a notebook. For those who like to carry a full sized wallet, it fits in a Bolide easily. It works for my lifestyle and coordinates with my wardrobe. It’s a frequently carried bag in my bag wardrobe. Here are a couple archive pics.
> View attachment 4864991
> View attachment 4864993


I very much like the color - seems super versatile! I also like that it can be carried on your arm or in the hand, or on your shoulder. I love having a handle to grab when getting out of the car especially. 
Do you use a bag shaper? Clemence is pretty soft I've read; do you worry it will get too slouchy? Though if you like slouchy that would not be a concern to you! 
Do you keep it zipped most of the time when carrying it, or open? I wonder if the zipper would be an annoyance? I have 2 bags with zippers and I never zip them - the LV Pallas (because I'm lazy) and the Massaccesi Juliet (because it's really stiff and annoying). (I just made myself laugh - only 2 bags out of 24 with a zipper )


----------



## jblended

More bags said:


> You’re talented! These boots look more fun in green than I imagine when they were mushroom brown.


Very kind of you to say so! It's a problem, really. I always look at things thinking how I would customize them. I end up buying them just because I see "potential". It's not an expensive hobby and I only buy things I really do love, but it's a very weird way to shop, ha ha!

I should have taken a 'before' picture but, I'm always just fooling around with my stuff, never thinking it's of interest to keep track of what I'm doing.
I was limited on colour options given the base colour, but I have no green shoes, and these shades of green should be easy to style as well, particularly given the AW season. I just tried to capture the colour better in another photo but it's not showing up right (always looks two shades lighter for some reason). Ah well.

May I also say that the scarf in your Bolide picture is stunning! I know nothing of H scarves (presumably that's what this is?) but it's just so pretty!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I love your bolide, More Bags. Dang it now I want one.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> I very much like the color - seems super versatile! I also like that it can be carried on your arm or in the hand, or on your shoulder. I love having a handle to grab when getting out of the car especially.
> Do you use a bag shaper? Clemence is pretty soft I've read; do you worry it will get too slouchy? Though if you like slouchy that would not be a concern to you!
> Do you keep it zipped most of the time when carrying it, or open? I wonder if the zipper would be an annoyance? I have 2 bags with zippers and I never zip them - the LV Pallas (because I'm lazy) and the Massaccesi Juliet (because it's really stiff and annoying). (I just made myself laugh - only 2 bags out of 24 with a zipper )


Thank you, Cookie. Etain is one of my favourite H colours. I love versatility in my bags, in terms of coordinating with my wardrobe and ways to carry the bag. I like top handle with strap type bags, too. I use a Mai Tai insert, it’s more of a liner to protect the interior (Swift leather   ). I carry it both zipped and unzipped. I don’t find the zipper annoying, it’s a smooth zipper. I never considered how many of my bags are zipper closure, just counting now, 5/17 have zippers as the main closure. Geek note: the Bolide was created in 1923 and was the first to use a zipper. If you’re concerned about the bag getting slouchy, there are other leathers and as you mentioned the Ode to Bolide thread, it’s a great resource. There are rigide and mou Bolides, Web Bolides, Travel Bolides, Bolide Secrets, multiple sizes and colours.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ode-to-the-bolide.79563/
I hope it helps!



jblended said:


> May I also say that the scarf in your Bolide picture is stunning! I know nothing of H scarves (presumably that's what this is?) but it's just so pretty!


Thanks for the scarf love @jblended! I like how scarves and shawls add a polished and personal touch to an outfit. The one in the Bolide photo is an Hermes Le Jardin de la Maharani silk 90 cm by Annie Faivre. It’s also the scarf in @ElainePG’s avatar pic. 



SouthernPurseGal said:


> I love your bolide, More Bags. Dang it now I want one.


Thank you @SouthernPurseGal.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> *I'm carrying my Dalvy today - October 1st, wearing the bags with a high CPW!*


By the way, I love your indigo Dalvy and I thought of it when I was going to suggest you might like an indigo or Bleu Nuit Bolide.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Thanks Cookie
> The nine bags I carried in September,
> 
> Black Reissue
> Bolide
> Evelyne
> Red Reissue
> Coco Handle
> Massai Cut
> Reissue Camera Bag
> So Kelly
> Garden Party
> 
> Eek, my favourite? Whichever bag I was carrying was my favourite of that day.  I love my Reissues, Bolide, Coco Handle and Evelyne. I love my other bags, too! It is a good position to be in.​


Well done! I love that you are using your  bags.


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> Sure thing, attached. They're unlikely to be to anyone else's taste, so don't worry if you don't like 'em, I get it!
> Colour is much brighter in the photo than in real life. The lighter bits on the sides are olive, the darker bits on the front and back are forest green, and the black bits on top are all elastic. I will need to touch up the paint again, especially around the edges, but am happy with the custom colours I mixed.
> I didn't take a before photo as I had no intention of sharing this, ha ha! It was originally muddy/mushroom brown with the black elastic.
> No brand name anywhere (I got them for maybe $18 in that clearance sale) but there's a leather stamp on the sole and very nice feeling leather to the touch.
> 
> Edit: Forgot to attach the pic, lol! My insomnia is really doing a number on me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope we get to see a picture when it's done, as I'm sure it will be outstanding, but that size is...intimidating!


I like the boots. I think they are fun. The large painting he wants will be of a swamp . I keep trying to tell him he should just take photos and have them blown up. I don't have the wall space to paint it so I will have to either do it on a floor or across to long banquet tables. Smaller I would enjoy doing it, but it just sounds tedious and back breaking .


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Thanks again Cookie!
> 
> My Bolide is a 31 size in Etain Clemence. I like the classic profile and under the radar look, it’s a dome shaped bag with a zipper. It comes with a strap, I can carry it by the handle, on the shoulder and crossbody. It fits quite a bit, my regular daily items and I can add a notebook. For those who like to carry a full sized wallet, it fits in a Bolide easily. It works for my lifestyle and coordinates with my wardrobe. The Bolide is one of my favourite and most frequently carried bags in my bag wardrobe. Here are a couple archive pics.
> View attachment 4864991
> View attachment 4864993


This is stunning. I love your style. Can I ask how deep the bag is and how long is the crossbody strap?


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> I know we talked about sharing a bag you own or are interested in - I would love if someone would show a Bolide.
> Everyone who has a Bolide loves them and say they're the best bags - but I can't figure out why!
> I've even thought of trying one from another designer (I think almost everyone has a bag in this design) just to see if I liked it, but not spend a fortune just to find out.
> 
> I'm carrying my Dalvy today - October 1st, wearing the bags with a high CPW!


Please remind me to post a picture of my Bolide. I'm swamped today.


----------



## momasaurus

jblended said:


> Sure thing, attached. They're unlikely to be to anyone else's taste, so don't worry if you don't like 'em, I get it!
> Colour is much brighter in the photo than in real life. The lighter bits on the sides are olive, the darker bits on the front and back are forest green, and the black bits on top are all elastic. I will need to touch up the paint again, especially around the edges, but am happy with the custom colours I mixed.
> I didn't take a before photo as I had no intention of sharing this, ha ha! It was originally muddy/mushroom brown with the black elastic.
> No brand name anywhere (I got them for maybe $18 in that clearance sale) but there's a leather stamp on the sole and very nice feeling leather to the touch.
> 
> Edit: Forgot to attach the pic, lol! My insomnia is really doing a number on me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope we get to see a picture when it's done, as I'm sure it will be outstanding, but that size is...intimidating!


These are fabulous!!! Wow.


----------



## momasaurus

My Sept stats:
bags in: 0
bags out: 1 
slgs in: 0
slgs out: 0
scarves in: 2
scarves out: 0
I'm happy about selling a bag, but really wish I could move out some of the scarves and other things.
I also bought an H Kelly charm necklace and some Tiffany silver lightning bolt earrings. 
I *look* at bags and wallets but really really really don't need another thing!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Carrying bally sommet today. I really adore the color. It's cheerful while still being a year round color.


----------



## momasaurus

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Carrying bally sommet today. I really adore the color. It's cheerful while still being a year round color.
> 
> View attachment 4865691


so lovely!
I had some Bally shoes that lasted forever.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Looking through ebay because I´m bored I spotted a unicorn bag. Too expensive and no international shipping anyway- sigh, I´m out of the danger zone!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Sure thing, attached. They're unlikely to be to anyone else's taste, so don't worry if you don't like 'em, I get it!
> Colour is much brighter in the photo than in real life. The lighter bits on the sides are olive, the darker bits on the front and back are forest green, and the black bits on top are all elastic. I will need to touch up the paint again, especially around the edges, but am happy with the custom colours I mixed.
> I didn't take a before photo as I had no intention of sharing this, ha ha! It was originally muddy/mushroom brown with the black elastic.
> No brand name anywhere (I got them for maybe $18 in that clearance sale) but there's a leather stamp on the sole and very nice feeling leather to the touch.
> 
> Edit: Forgot to attach the pic, lol! My insomnia is really doing a number on me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope we get to see a picture when it's done, as I'm sure it will be outstanding, but that size is...intimidating!



Lovely boots- kind of sporty, playful in a minimalist way and quirky at the same time. They wouldn´t look good on me, but after having seen some of your bags I´m sure they match your style perfectly.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

cowgirlsboots said:


> Looking through ebay because I´m bored I spotted a unicorn bag. Too expensive and no international shipping anyway- sigh, I´m out of the danger zone!
> 
> View attachment 4865717


What a wow statement piece, and I'm not even a fan of this style/shape. But I can see the allure here.

Here's my bally in action today :


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> I've had a couple of bags where the hardware just looks rough no matter what. Still, that's part of the charm and history in a way.


If said hardware happens to be gold or brass coloured Elephant Leather Preserver works wonders on it- I have no idea why, but it´s the case. 
On silver it doesn´t have the miracle effect. 
Silver hardware that´s in a bad state tends to respond nicely to being cleaned with Nev´r Dull, the chrome cleaning cotton wool for cars or motor bikes.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SouthernPurseGal said:


> What a wow statement piece, and I'm not even a fan of this style/shape. But I can see the allure here.
> 
> Here's my bally in action today :
> 
> View attachment 4865732



This style and shape is what I really love. Maybe one day...

Your Bally looks great! I love the floral shoulder strap, too.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> Thanks again Cookie!
> 
> My Bolide is a 31 size in Etain Clemence. I like the classic profile and under the radar look, it’s a dome shaped bag with a zipper. It comes with a strap, I can carry it by the handle, on the shoulder and crossbody. It fits quite a bit, my regular daily items and I can add a notebook. For those who like to carry a full sized wallet, it fits in a Bolide easily. It works for my lifestyle and coordinates with my wardrobe. The Bolide is one of my favourite and most frequently carried bags in my bag wardrobe. Here are a couple archive pics.
> View attachment 4864991
> View attachment 4864993



The composition of your first photo is so appealing! Perfect coordination of bag, scarf and pen. It´s a plesure to look at!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> I like the boots. I think they are fun. The large painting he wants will be of a swamp . I keep trying to tell him he should just take photos and have them blown up. I don't have the wall space to paint it so I will have to either do it on a floor or across to long banquet tables. Smaller I would enjoy doing it, but it just sounds tedious and back breaking .



@dcooney4 You must be very disciplined to consider doing this painting when you already know it will be tedious and backbreaking. I couldn´t ever do this. As soon as any piece of artwork -painting or drawing- comes with tedious vibes attached my creativity dries up completely. I´m totally unable to follow orders. If it doesn´t grow inside me and bursts out in a trance like state I simply can´t paint. My spouse has been harassing me with an idea for a childrens´book (car related) for years and I simply cannot do the illustrations he wants, because he expects his very clearly formulated and sketched ideas to "only be transferred into illustrations" by me, all the details in exactly the way he wants them are crucial. Sorry, not possible! Years ago when he first handed me the story line and a rough spreadsheet of the illustrations I started and did a few the way I felt them. He had one look and then rattled off the list of technical details I left out or didn´t show clearly enough... bucket of cold water (technical details will never ever matter to me!), all flames dead!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

momasaurus said:


> so lovely!
> I had some Bally shoes that lasted forever.



Me, too. Strappy jeans blue suede sandals that were so well made not even I could destroy them!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> @dcooney4 You must be very disciplined to consider doing this painting when you already know it will be tedious and backbreaking. I couldn´t ever do this. As soon as any piece of artwork -painting or drawing- comes with tedious vibes attached my creativity dries up completely. I´m totally unable to follow orders. If it doesn´t grow inside me and bursts out in a trance like state I simply can´t paint. My spouse has been harassing me with an idea for a childrens´book (car related) for years and I simply cannot do the illustrations he wants, because he expects his very clearly formulated and sketched ideas to "only be transferred into illustrations" by me, all the details in exactly the way he wants them are crucial. Sorry, not possible! Years ago when he first handed me the story line and a rough spreadsheet of the illustrations I started and did a few the way I felt them. He had one look and then rattled off the list of technical details I left out or didn´t show clearly enough... bucket of cold water (technical details will never ever matter to me!), all flames dead!


It is so difficult for me to make something for a person if they request it. It becomes a chore instead of a delight. After I made my first quilt, my sister asked me to make her one. I tried but never could get motivated to finish it. I ended up giving her the quilt I had already made. After that, the only quilts I made were baby sized.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Well done! I love that you are using your  bags.


Thanks dc! 


dcooney4 said:


> This is stunning. I love your style. Can I ask how deep the bag is and how long is the crossbody strap?



Thanks for your kind words. The dimensions of the Bolide 31 are:
Width: 12.2”/31 cm
Height to top of bag zipper: 9.5”/24 cm
Height to top of handle: 14”
Depth: 5”/12 cm
Length of strap to centre of connector clips: 35”

Your question about the strap made me reflect, I believe the strap is designed as a shoulder strap. I am not tall, I can throw it on as a crossbody bag. Some people don’t like to do that because the strap is thin, it is a shorter strap and because the handles are rigid/don’t fold over.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Kimbashop

Cookiefiend said:


> These are great stats - Which 9 bags did you carry? Was there a favorite of the 9?
> 
> Those kind of bargains can't be beat!
> 
> Was the premium the Gucci?
> I would love to see a bag or SLG you've painted - if you find the time - and good luck on the massive painting for your brother!
> 
> Those booties sound darling!
> I appreciate your remembering my cross stitch! I did not end up putting it on the bag. I sent it off to a trusted H bag rehabber - she was super interested in doing it, but wanted to see it first and see if it was doable. After she received the bag, and looking it over - she decided it was going to be too much risk/time/cost, so she sent it back. And I got to thinking about it - I love the bag as it is, adding the cross stitch to it might have changed the bag to more of a special occasion bag and make it one I didn't carry much.
> It would have involved trimming the cross stitch too, I'd have to cut some of the stitches… making me worry I'd destroy my work.
> 
> I haven't done anything with it yet. I don't want to make a pillow out of it - I may frame it. That way I wouldn't damage it and I could hang it somewhere I could see if often. It is a memento of my trip to Paris with a friend, I did all the work during SIP and it was a marvelous distraction from all my C-19 worries - so it does mean something to me!
> 
> Thank you hon for remembering! I'm glad to see you're back!


I love the idea of 9 bags for the ninth month. Can I play? It was interesting to see what I carried: 

1. BV Nodini crossbody in amaranth (dark rasberry red)
2. Massaccesi mini satchel in red (Valerie)
3. Massaccesi bucket bag in purple (Diva)
4. Massaccesi work tote in black(Modena)
5. Balenciaga First in black
6. Arayla tote in purple
7. Arayla Harlow (hobo) bag in caramel
8. Arayla Market tote in navy blue
9. Hermes Trim in chocolate


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> @dcooney4 You must be very disciplined to consider doing this painting when you already know it will be tedious and backbreaking. I couldn´t ever do this. As soon as any piece of artwork -painting or drawing- comes with tedious vibes attached my creativity dries up completely. I´m totally unable to follow orders. If it doesn´t grow inside me and bursts out in a trance like state I simply can´t paint. My spouse has been harassing me with an idea for a childrens´book (car related) for years and I simply cannot do the illustrations he wants, because he expects his very clearly formulated and sketched ideas to "only be transferred into illustrations" by me, all the details in exactly the way he wants them are crucial. Sorry, not possible! Years ago when he first handed me the story line and a rough spreadsheet of the illustrations I started and did a few the way I felt them. He had one look and then rattled off the list of technical details I left out or didn´t show clearly enough... bucket of cold water (technical details will never ever matter to me!), all flames dead!


If it was for anyone else other than my brother I would have told them no. He has always been very supportive of my art. I even suggested since he is so far away that he try a local artist. Truly I think he could do it himself as it is to be almost like a museum backdrop. He is a good enough artist to do demonstrations at various colleges from time to time. 
  I get how you don’t want to commit to doing a book . That is a lot of illustrations on a subject you are not interested in.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Thanks dc!
> 
> 
> Thanks for your kind words. The dimensions of the Bolide 31 are:
> Width: 12.2”/31 cm
> Height to top of bag zipper: 9.5”/24 cm
> Height to top of handle: 14”
> Depth: 5”/12 cm
> Length of strap to centre of connector clips: 35”
> 
> Your question about the strap made me reflect, I believe the strap is designed as a shoulder strap. I am not tall, I can throw it on as a crossbody bag. Some people don’t like to do that because the strap is thin, it is a shorter strap and because the handles are rigid/don’t fold over.
> 
> Hope it helps.


It is a gorgeous bag. The depth is not as wide as my Lv alma was I think , which is a good thing. Crossbody it would be way to short for me. Probably a good thing as I am trying to stay away from higher end bags till Covid stuff is over.


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> Thank you! Not so much fascinating as it has been convoluted, lol!  But I dare say from the snippets people share on here, so many of us have awesome stories! I feel like I could sit and listen to everyone speak for hours. Best thing about this community is everyone's unique knowledge and willingness to share it all.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Not too personal a question. The only thing I don't disclose online is current location at any given moment. I am always happy to share once I've left a country, and that is only because I had a crazy abusive ex who made me wary.
> I don't know how many countries, really. My mother's work (humanitarian doctor) has meant we moved almost every year when I was a kid. We got to see the most fascinating places and meet the most wonderful people. We did often revisit countries, but different parts of those countries each time.
> We never thought to keep track at the time, it was just normal life and didn't seem noteworthy, and now nobody in my family can remember all the places we've been ha ha.
> Due to the nature of her work, we never saw the tourist-y side of the things, but more the tiny nooks and crannies of the world, so I have really special memories.
> As an adult, I've resided (sometimes only briefly for work) in 7 countries- moving on average every 2 years. I have not moved since my accident in 2017 as I needed to have multiple surgeries and had to stay in place to do so.
> Love my current home and am happy to stay longer, but always dreaming of the next adventure. Hopefully I have a few more of those ahead.
> My mother and siblings are just as nomadic. The world is so fascinating that we're addicted to exploring it!
> 
> The main takeaway from me is that the world is a much safer place than we imagine. Even as a single, young female, I have found that I feel relatively safe just dropping into a new place. My friends always think it is insanely dangerous but, I have been so fortunate that I've never had trouble.
> There is a young German man who hopped on his motorbike and has ridden halfway across the world with his cat. I forget his name presently, but I admire that wanderlust. He has the privilege of not needing to seek employment and can just explore, and his bike gives him access to some really cool remote areas, so his adventures are on another level. I'd love for him to write a book of his adventures!
> And, as ever, this has turned into a novella!


Fascinating, @jblended . Thank you for the story of your nomadic life. 

It's so great that your childhood experiences, travelling with your mother, led you to continue the adventures when you grew up. 

I love your attitude… that the world is, essentially… a safe place. I think perhaps part of this is the mindset you bring to it. I can tell that you approach people with an open mind and heart, and they respond in kind.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I was going to have my painting put on a recycled sail that is turned into a bag, but they said they then own the image . I called them and cancelled the order.


Oh, right. It was an issue of ownership. And of course you said "no way."


----------



## jblended

Off I go again!


Spoiler



Back to the hospital to complete the treatment I was getting earlier, which was suddenly interrupted by my covid recurrence.
2020 has been so weird. I've spent more time in a hospital bed than my own. And my mother has moved countries so we could isolate together, yet I've barely seen her because I've either been admitted in hospital or in quarantine! 
It's all good, though, because I'm very excited to get on with this treatment and hopeful this will be the start of a new chapter.
Also, I've had pretty brutal insomnia since my last covid round and I'm hoping they'll knock me out in the hospital.  I've been too afraid to take any sleep aids for fear of having covid complications whilst sleeping.


Thank you all for the glorious company and wonderful bag posts that have kept me going! 

Wishing you all well. Stay safe, keep smiling, and I look forward to catching up once more when i return!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> The composition of your first photo is so appealing! Perfect coordination of bag, scarf and pen. It´s a plesure to look at!


Thank you dear cowgirlsboots!


----------



## Cookiefiend

jblended said:


> Off I go again!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the hospital to complete the treatment I was getting earlier, which was suddenly interrupted by my covid recurrence.
> 2020 has been so weird. I've spent more time in a hospital bed than my own. And my mother has moved countries so we could isolate together, yet I've barely seen her because I've either been admitted in hospital or in quarantine!
> It's all good, though, because I'm very excited to get on with this treatment and hopeful this will be the start of a new chapter.
> Also, I've had pretty brutal insomnia since my last covid round and I'm hoping they'll knock me out in the hospital.  I've been too afraid to take any sleep aids for fear of having covid complications whilst sleeping.
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the glorious company and wonderful bag posts that have kept me going!
> 
> Wishing you all well. Stay safe, keep smiling, and I look forward to catching up once more when i return!


Good luck hon! ❤️


----------



## msd_bags

jblended said:


> Off I go again!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the hospital to complete the treatment I was getting earlier, which was suddenly interrupted by my covid recurrence.
> 2020 has been so weird. I've spent more time in a hospital bed than my own. And my mother has moved countries so we could isolate together, yet I've barely seen her because I've either been admitted in hospital or in quarantine!
> It's all good, though, because I'm very excited to get on with this treatment and hopeful this will be the start of a new chapter.
> Also, I've had pretty brutal insomnia since my last covid round and I'm hoping they'll knock me out in the hospital.  I've been too afraid to take any sleep aids for fear of having covid complications whilst sleeping.
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the glorious company and wonderful bag posts that have kept me going!
> 
> Wishing you all well. Stay safe, keep smiling, and I look forward to catching up once more when i return!


Wishing you well my dear!!


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> Off I go again!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the hospital to complete the treatment I was getting earlier, which was suddenly interrupted by my covid recurrence.
> 2020 has been so weird. I've spent more time in a hospital bed than my own. And my mother has moved countries so we could isolate together, yet I've barely seen her because I've either been admitted in hospital or in quarantine!
> It's all good, though, because I'm very excited to get on with this treatment and hopeful this will be the start of a new chapter.
> Also, I've had pretty brutal insomnia since my last covid round and I'm hoping they'll knock me out in the hospital.  I've been too afraid to take any sleep aids for fear of having covid complications whilst sleeping.
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the glorious company and wonderful bag posts that have kept me going!
> 
> Wishing you all well. Stay safe, keep smiling, and I look forward to catching up once more when i return!


You’ve got this jblended! Sending you many good wishes!


----------



## muchstuff

jblended said:


> Off I go again!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the hospital to complete the treatment I was getting earlier, which was suddenly interrupted by my covid recurrence.
> 2020 has been so weird. I've spent more time in a hospital bed than my own. And my mother has moved countries so we could isolate together, yet I've barely seen her because I've either been admitted in hospital or in quarantine!
> It's all good, though, because I'm very excited to get on with this treatment and hopeful this will be the start of a new chapter.
> Also, I've had pretty brutal insomnia since my last covid round and I'm hoping they'll knock me out in the hospital.  I've been too afraid to take any sleep aids for fear of having covid complications whilst sleeping.
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the glorious company and wonderful bag posts that have kept me going!
> 
> Wishing you all well. Stay safe, keep smiling, and I look forward to catching up once more when i return!


All the best!


----------



## doni

I have lived in 6 countries , Spain, UK, Italy, Belgium, US and presently Germany, but mostly stayed put in Europe which, really, it is just a big country. I kind of miss not having ever lived in Latin America or Asia. I am very çWe


jblended said:


> Off I go again!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the hospital to complete the treatment I was getting earlier, which was suddenly interrupted by my covid recurrence.
> 2020 has been so weird. I've spent more time in a hospital bed than my own. And my mother has moved countries so we could isolate together, yet I've barely seen her because I've either been admitted in hospital or in quarantine!
> It's all good, though, because I'm very excited to get on with this treatment and hopeful this will be the start of a new chapter.
> Also, I've had pretty brutal insomnia since my last covid round and I'm hoping they'll knock me out in the hospital.  I've been too afraid to take any sleep aids for fear of having covid complications whilst sleeping.
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the glorious company and wonderful bag posts that have kept me going!
> 
> Wishing you all well. Stay safe, keep smiling, and I look forward to catching up once more when i return!


All the best!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> *September Update, YTD Stats and Challenges*
> 
> Carried 9 bags
> Completed wearing a bag three days in a row before switching challenge; I usually change my bag daily, with consideration for my mood, my outfit, the weather, my plans for the day/how much I need to carry, etc. I chose mostly medium sized bags. I enjoyed carrying the 9 bags I wore this month, appreciating the leather, the versatility and functionality of each bag. I am very happy with what I have in my bag wardrobe.
> 
> Read 19 books YTD
> Exited 124 items - sports equipment, kids’ clothes, books and household items
> *Sept 2020 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


Wow… those are amazing stats! How nice to be bag content.   

The number of items you cleared out is astonishing. Kudos! I'd love to do a closet clear-out, but none of the usual places where I do donations are open. I'm guessing they are in your area?


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Wow… those are amazing stats! How nice to be bag content.
> 
> The number of items you cleared out is astonishing. Kudos! I'd love to do a closet clear-out, but none of the usual places where I do donations are open. I'm guessing they are in your area?


Thank you Elaine.  
Yes, the consignment and donation places I frequent are open and accepting items. It makes it easier to make those keep or toss decisions when you have a place you can take the “exiting items.” Also there is less chance of changing your mind if you can get them out of the house sooner. Good luck and best wishes to you!


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> Off I go again!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the hospital to complete the treatment I was getting earlier, which was suddenly interrupted by my covid recurrence.
> 2020 has been so weird. I've spent more time in a hospital bed than my own. And my mother has moved countries so we could isolate together, yet I've barely seen her because I've either been admitted in hospital or in quarantine!
> It's all good, though, because I'm very excited to get on with this treatment and hopeful this will be the start of a new chapter.
> Also, I've had pretty brutal insomnia since my last covid round and I'm hoping they'll knock me out in the hospital.  I've been too afraid to take any sleep aids for fear of having covid complications whilst sleeping.
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the glorious company and wonderful bag posts that have kept me going!
> 
> Wishing you all well. Stay safe, keep smiling, and I look forward to catching up once more when i return!


Wishing you speedy healing and hope to chat with you soon.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Thank you Elaine.
> Yes, the consignment and donation places I frequent are open and accepting items. It makes it easier to make those keep or toss decisions when you have a place you can take the “exiting items.” Also there is less chance of changing your mind if you can get them out of the house sooner. Good luck and best wishes to you!


I had Dh drop off a stack of mostly hard cover books at the local resource center.  The young woman working almost didn’t take them . He almost had to bring them back home. He stepped outside to call me and see what he should do with them. In the mean time the woman looked in the bag . Dh said when he went back in to carry them off she changed her mind and kept them all. I guess she liked mysteries..


----------



## Kimbashop

jblended said:


> Off I go again!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the hospital to complete the treatment I was getting earlier, which was suddenly interrupted by my covid recurrence.
> 2020 has been so weird. I've spent more time in a hospital bed than my own. And my mother has moved countries so we could isolate together, yet I've barely seen her because I've either been admitted in hospital or in quarantine!
> It's all good, though, because I'm very excited to get on with this treatment and hopeful this will be the start of a new chapter.
> Also, I've had pretty brutal insomnia since my last covid round and I'm hoping they'll knock me out in the hospital.  I've been too afraid to take any sleep aids for fear of having covid complications whilst sleeping.
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the glorious company and wonderful bag posts that have kept me going!
> 
> Wishing you all well. Stay safe, keep smiling, and I look forward to catching up once more when i return!


 Best wishes to you!


----------



## msd_bags

I’m happy to have 1 bag out this September.  I ‘sold’ a bag to a co-worker, and it’s on a “pay when able” arrangement.  I just want to let this go, not because it’s not a beauty, but because I already have a replacement for it and I just feel a bit guilty in having 2 similar (red) bags.  Makes sense, I hope.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> My Sept stats:
> bags in: 0
> bags out: 1
> slgs in: 0
> slgs out: 0
> scarves in: 2
> scarves out: 0
> I'm happy about selling a bag, but really wish I could move out some of the scarves and other things.
> I also bought an H Kelly charm necklace and some Tiffany silver lightning bolt earrings.
> I *look* at bags and wallets but really really really don't need another thing!


Earrings are a terrific idea if you're on Zoom a lot!


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> Off I go again!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the hospital to complete the treatment I was getting earlier, which was suddenly interrupted by my covid recurrence.
> 2020 has been so weird. I've spent more time in a hospital bed than my own. And my mother has moved countries so we could isolate together, yet I've barely seen her because I've either been admitted in hospital or in quarantine!
> It's all good, though, because I'm very excited to get on with this treatment and hopeful this will be the start of a new chapter.
> Also, I've had pretty brutal insomnia since my last covid round and I'm hoping they'll knock me out in the hospital.  I've been too afraid to take any sleep aids for fear of having covid complications whilst sleeping.
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the glorious company and wonderful bag posts that have kept me going!
> 
> Wishing you all well. Stay safe, keep smiling, and I look forward to catching up once more when i return!


Wishing you all the best, dear. Sleep soundly, and wake up stronger!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I had Dh drop off a stack of mostly hard cover books at the local resource center.  The young woman working almost didn’t take them . He almost had to bring them back home. He stepped outside to call me and see what he should do with them. In the mean time the woman looked in the bag . Dh said when he went back in to carry them off she changed her mind and kept them all. I guess she liked mysteries..


Great story!


----------



## Vintage Leather

jblended said:


> Off I go again!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the hospital to complete the treatment I was getting earlier, which was suddenly interrupted by my covid recurrence.
> 2020 has been so weird. I've spent more time in a hospital bed than my own. And my mother has moved countries so we could isolate together, yet I've barely seen her because I've either been admitted in hospital or in quarantine!
> It's all good, though, because I'm very excited to get on with this treatment and hopeful this will be the start of a new chapter.
> Also, I've had pretty brutal insomnia since my last covid round and I'm hoping they'll knock me out in the hospital.  I've been too afraid to take any sleep aids for fear of having covid complications whilst sleeping.
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the glorious company and wonderful bag posts that have kept me going!
> 
> Wishing you all well. Stay safe, keep smiling, and I look forward to catching up once more when i return!


We’re all here, rooting for you!


----------



## Vintage Leather

It’s been a weird month. So, I think I told you all that I was buying a house? It’s been dramatic.



Spoiler



The seller had done some questionable “not to code” work which had major safety violations.
I asked the seller to repair, they refused - my loan wouldn’t cover a home with those safety violations (VA loan). To make a long story short, they eventually fixed things but dragged it out so long that it didn’t get reappraised in time. When we tried to do an extension on closing, the seller demanded $1500 in cash.


So... I found another home, and we should be closing in a week and a half and I’m a nervous wreck. Which has definitely impacted my bag stats.


September

Bags In: 0
Bags out: 1
Accessories In: 0
Accessories Out: 6



YTD

Bags In: 3
Bags Out: 21
Accessories In: 6
Jewelry and Accessories Out: 75

(And a am a crazy brooch lady, with a definite weakness for contemporary Australian and British brooch makers. I will show collection picks if I ever unpack)


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I’m happy to have 1 bag out this September.  I ‘sold’ a bag to a co-worker, and it’s on a “pay when able” arrangement.  I just want to let this go, not because it’s not a beauty, but because I already have a replacement for it and I just feel a bit guilty in having 2 similar (red) bags.  Makes sense, I hope.


I feel the same way. I sold the smooth leather Portland leather Goods mini crossbody yesterday. The bags were to similar in color and I was only reaching for the pebbled one.


----------



## dcooney4

Vintage Leather said:


> It’s been a weird month. So, I think I told you all that I was buying a house? It’s been dramatic.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The seller had done some questionable “not to code” work which had major safety violations.
> I asked the seller to repair, they refused - my loan wouldn’t cover a home with those safety violations (VA loan). To make a long story short, they eventually fixed things but dragged it out so long that it didn’t get reappraised in time. When we tried to do an extension on closing, the seller demanded $1500 in cash.
> 
> 
> So... I found another home, and we should be closing in a week and a half and I’m a nervous wreck. Which has definitely impacted my bag stats.
> 
> 
> September
> 
> Bags In: 0
> Bags out: 1
> Accessories In: 0
> Accessories Out: 6
> 
> 
> 
> YTD
> 
> Bags In: 3
> Bags Out: 21
> Accessories In: 6
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 75
> 
> (And a am a crazy brooch lady, with a definite weakness for contemporary Australian and British brooch makers. I will show collection picks if I ever unpack)


Congrats on the new home. I think maybe it is for the best the first one didn't work out. Who knows what other things were hiding behind the walls with that guy. Great job on the outs. I want to move badly but dh does not. Once I realized this I let dh get me a gucci for a special occasion, but I don't want to spend any other big money if there is any hope of moving next year. So I totally get your not spending and getting things out. Congrats on your outs.


----------



## 880

dcooney4 said:


> I like the boots. I think they are fun. The large painting he wants will be of a swamp . I keep trying to tell him he should just take photos and have them blown up. I don't have the wall space to paint it so I will have to either do it on a floor or across to long banquet tables. Smaller I would enjoy doing it, but it just sounds tedious and back breaking .



@dcooney4, Diptych; triptych, then maybe you can hang each canvas on a wall and paint that way? I paint and prefer not to do it on an easel. I also have a bad back! Good luck and pls do post pics! Would love to see them. .

@jblended, I buy things if I see potential too. I also buy things if I’m sorry for them lol. But, I‘m Not good at rehabbing myself, so I send to @docride.

@Vintage Leather, congrats on the new home. And, I would love to see your collection of brooches. DH and I thought we we’re buying a new home and made an accepted offer contingent on inspection, and the inspection turned up costly red flags so we retracted and are back to the drawing board.

@More bags, I thought I wasn’t a bolide person, but now I’m thinking about it thanks to your gorgeous pic. And, etain


----------



## momasaurus

Vintage Leather said:


> It’s been a weird month. So, I think I told you all that I was buying a house? It’s been dramatic.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The seller had done some questionable “not to code” work which had major safety violations.
> I asked the seller to repair, they refused - my loan wouldn’t cover a home with those safety violations (VA loan). To make a long story short, they eventually fixed things but dragged it out so long that it didn’t get reappraised in time. When we tried to do an extension on closing, the seller demanded $1500 in cash.
> 
> 
> So... I found another home, and we should be closing in a week and a half and I’m a nervous wreck. Which has definitely impacted my bag stats.
> 
> 
> September
> 
> Bags In: 0
> Bags out: 1
> Accessories In: 0
> Accessories Out: 6
> 
> 
> 
> YTD
> 
> Bags In: 3
> Bags Out: 21
> Accessories In: 6
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 75
> 
> (And a am a crazy brooch lady, with a definite weakness for contemporary Australian and British brooch makers. I will show collection picks if I ever unpack)


So many items out! Congratulations and I am very envious. Wow. OK I will count the boxes and boxes of books and CDs I have been donating to my library's annual book sale. 
Best wishes for your move!!!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Earrings are a terrific idea if you're on Zoom a lot!


Yes! I also just ordered some blue lens glasses because my eyes are killing me from all the zoom and other computer hours.


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> I am with @Sparkletastic, both. I have two Reissue 226s - black and raspberry red. Both bags are in my top 4 most used bags this year and my top 5 most carried bags of all time. The black one is my favourite bag of my whole bag wardrobe.
> I took a picture of both bags earlier today, as I recall @momasaurus suggested this as a showcase idea - sharing pictures of bags we own in multiples.
> 
> When I was first interested in Chanel I obsessed over styling pics of the Reissue. I thought about it for a long time, went through the clubhouse thread on TPF, read a ton of reviews, watched YouTube videos and looked at lots of online pictures. I tried it on in the boutique and compared it to the Classic Flap (the CF was heavier and couldn’t be worn cross body easily). I put my name on the waitlist for a black aged calfskin with ruthenium hardware Reissue 226 as none were available in store. Fast forward a couple of months and we were travelling. I managed to convince my husband and kids to check out a boutique with me. I asked to look at a black reissue 226 and they didn’t have any. They did, however, have a raspberry red one and it made my heart leap! I picked up an amazing souvenir from our trip and carried that raspberry red Reissue 226 everywhere. Six months later I got the call that the black one was available in my home boutique. I was conflicted. I already had a lovely red Reissue that I was smitten with. The black one was the one that had been on my mind to start with. I went in to look at it and decided to bring the beautiful black Reissue home. Fast forward six years and the black Reissue  is my favourite bag. I wear it often, it fits my lifestyle and it fits what I carry on a regular basis. I also wear the red one frequently. What I love about Reissues - they are under the radar bags, lightweight, versatile with multiple ways to carry it (crossbody, single strap on the shoulder, double strapped on the shoulder), it works with my wardrobe and goes casual to dressy and day to night.
> 
> View attachment 4863433



I don't get on very well with chain handles myself (ones I have are usually for evening) but the Reissue is one of my favourite bags from an aesthetic POV and these 2 examples show the model's personality in different ways.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Yup, I found both of them on The Bay! I have Thumper bookmarked, but I went ahead and popped for Dumbo.
> 
> It's a bit strange-looking, because the little guy is upside-down, but he looks okay if you hold the card holder in the opposite direction. Like this (this is the seller's photo… mine will be here next week).
> 
> View attachment 4863287
> 
> 
> Do you think this is one from the outlet collection, since he's the wrong way 'round?
> 
> I loved the movie. It always made me weepy in the middle, when his Mom is locked up and cradling him with her trunk. But I just ADORE the ending, when he unfurls his ears and sails over everyone's heads. Yay Dumbo!



He'll turn the right way and safely before he lands!


----------



## papertiger

essiedub said:


> There are lengthy discussions on painted bags having a different feel.  Then somewhere I read that certain paints or dyes can be maintain the original feel. What has been your experience?
> 
> But back to your question on shape...I don’t know (that’s not helpful). I think that it might look better in black? Some people do tend to use their “not perfect” bags more regularly.
> 
> There’s an interesting thread in the Hermes forum on rehabbing H bags. The older threads were fascinating as DocRde guided people through the conditioning/rehab of bags.  Unfortunately since she launched her own line of products, TPF prohibits her from promoting her own products; she also no longer discusses the products she used to use. It’s not nearly as interesting anymore. I used to find the thread quite therapeutic.



I don't think we can blame tPF, after all if they break the rules for one member they'd have to let everyone and promote and it would be a very different forum. 

I even notice that as soon as my favourite influencers start to launch their own lines, receive PR/sponsorships etc from other companies their independence is compromised and their vids sound and feel like advertorials. Not blaming them, for many its their business too, but it's not the same.


----------



## papertiger

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I understand what you mean but my thrill comes from creating a big difference in the condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cookiefiend said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know we talked about sharing a bag you own or are interested in - I would love if someone would show a Bolide.
> Everyone who has a Bolide loves them and say they're the best bags - but I can't figure out why!
> I've even thought of trying one from another designer (I think almost everyone has a bag in this design) just to see if I liked it, but not spend a fortune just to find out.
> 
> I'm carrying my Dalvy today - October 1st, wearing the bags with a high CPW!
Click to expand...



If you have a Dalvy you may not need one. 

Bolide was developed from a travel bag and I think that's where they get their purpose. 

* Easy to organise
* Things stay where placed
* Can see most things at a glance.
* Secure even unzipped when carried as the handles shut the bag 
* Shoulder strap 
* Not too much weight from hardware 
* Goes with minimalist style wardrobes 
* Looks Modern but also trad. 
* Can be structured or soft (if in a more supple leather)

Main reasons for


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> My Sept stats:
> bags in: 0
> bags out: 1
> slgs in: 0
> slgs out: 0
> scarves in: 2
> scarves out: 0
> I'm happy about selling a bag, but really wish I could move out some of the scarves and other things.
> I also bought an H Kelly charm necklace and some Tiffany silver lightning bolt earrings.
> I *look* at bags and wallets but really really really don't need another thing!



I may need to see those Bolt earrings!


----------



## papertiger

SouthernPurseGal said:


> What a wow statement piece, and I'm not even a fan of this style/shape. But I can see the allure here.
> 
> Here's my bally in action today :
> 
> View attachment 4865732



Looking FAB.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> It is a gorgeous bag. The depth is not as wide as my Lv alma was I think , which is a good thing. Crossbody it would be way to short for me. Probably a good thing as I am trying to stay away from higher end bags till Covid stuff is over.



I could never carry my 35s (really 37) cross-body 

The shoulder strap is very 'occasional' use. 

What I'd say is people who hate hand-held only stay away from the Bolide (apart from 27) and even Kellys


----------



## papertiger

msd_bags said:


> I’m happy to have 1 bag out this September.  I ‘sold’ a bag to a co-worker, and it’s on a “pay when able” arrangement.  I just want to let this go, not because it’s not a beauty, but because I already have a replacement for it and I just feel a bit guilty in having 2 similar (red) bags.  Makes sense, I hope.



Great idea, I hope that she/he is trustworthy and appreciative.


----------



## papertiger

Sorry guys, 

Been neglecting this thread due to organising (I was 'volunteered') a very large event at work going live in a couple of weeks. My only tPF has been amusing myself on a certain celeb thread early in the morning, where there is very little thinking involved. 

RTW purchases from credit from FF, and gifts from Liberty with 2 birthdays coming up to buy for (DH and Niece). 

Sept review: 
Bags 
In 0
Out 0

SLGs 
In 0
Out 0

Scarves 
In 0 (but so tempted with Liberty sale  )
Out 0


----------



## More bags

Vintage Leather said:


> It’s been a weird month. So, I think I told you all that I was buying a house? It’s been dramatic.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The seller had done some questionable “not to code” work which had major safety violations.
> I asked the seller to repair, they refused - my loan wouldn’t cover a home with those safety violations (VA loan). To make a long story short, they eventually fixed things but dragged it out so long that it didn’t get reappraised in time. When we tried to do an extension on closing, the seller demanded $1500 in cash.
> 
> 
> So... I found another home, and we should be closing in a week and a half and I’m a nervous wreck. Which has definitely impacted my bag stats.
> 
> 
> September
> 
> Bags In: 0
> Bags out: 1
> Accessories In: 0
> Accessories Out: 6
> 
> 
> 
> YTD
> 
> Bags In: 3
> Bags Out: 21
> Accessories In: 6
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 75
> 
> (And a am a crazy brooch lady, with a definite weakness for contemporary Australian and British brooch makers. I will show collection picks if I ever unpack)


Best wishes with the second house. Thank goodness the not to code items with safety violations were found before you moved in. So sorry for all of the additional stress. I recall you’re moving across country, too. Sending good vibes.


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> @dcooney4, Diptych; triptych, then maybe you can hang each canvas on a wall and paint that way? I paint and prefer not to do it on an easel. I also have a bad back! Good luck and pls do post pics! Would love to see them. .
> 
> @jblended, I buy things if I see potential too. I also buy things if I’m sorry for them lol. But, I‘m Not good at rehabbing myself, so I send to @docride.
> 
> @Vintage Leather, congrats on the new home. And, I would love to see your collection of brooches. DH and I thought we we’re buying a new home and made an accepted offer contingent on inspection, and the inspection turned up costly red flags so we retracted and are back to the drawing board.
> 
> @More bags, I thought I wasn’t a bolide person, but now I’m thinking about it thanks to your gorgeous pic. And, etain


Thank you @880


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> I don't get on very well with chain handles myself (ones I have are usually for evening) but the Reissue is one of my favourite bags from an aesthetic POV and these 2 examples show the model's personality in different ways.


Thanks @papertiger !


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> If you have a Dalvy you may not need one.
> 
> Bolide was developed from a travel bag and I think that's where they get their purpose.
> 
> * Easy to organise
> * Things stay where placed
> * Can see most things at a glance.
> * Secure even unzipped when carried as the handles shut the bag
> * Shoulder strap
> * Not too much weight from hardware
> * Goes with minimalist style wardrobes
> * Looks Modern but also trad.
> * Can be structured or soft (if in a more supple leather)
> 
> Main reasons for
> 
> View attachment 4867670
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867671


Gorgeous examples, I was hoping you would post pics of your beautiful Bolides!


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Sorry guys,
> 
> Been neglecting this thread due to organising (I was 'volunteered') a very large event at work going live in a couple of weeks. My only tPF has been amusing myself on a certain celeb thread early in the morning, where there is very little thinking involved.
> 
> RTW purchases from credit from FF, and gifts from Liberty with 2 birthdays coming up to buy for (DH and Niece).
> 
> Sept review:
> Bags
> In 0
> Out 0
> 
> SLGs
> In 0
> Out 0
> 
> Scarves
> In 0 (but so tempted with Liberty sale  )
> Out 0


Great stats and best wishes on the upcoming event!


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Gorgeous examples, I was hoping you would post pics of your beautiful Bolides!



I was going to post my Travel size as that's the first one that made me fall in love with the model when I saw it on a shelf in 2009. Then I though the travel size is not what @Cookiefiend is thinking of, different purposes. However, it reminded me of the handbag sized origins. I think some even carry the 35 as a travel bag (not sure how that would work TBH). 

*Cookie*, have to remember to remind you, the wedge shape is deceptive. Like the Kelly, it carries less than one may think so best to size up IMO. Unlike the K and B (both also wedge shape, it can't held or look OK stuffed even if the leather's supple.


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Great stats and best wishes on the upcoming event!



Gonna need it!!!! Reworking everything online including networking ops  .


----------



## essiedub

papertiger said:


> I don't think we can blame tPF, after all if they break the rules for one member they'd have to let everyone and promote and it would be a very different forum.
> 
> I even notice that as soon as my favourite influencers start to launch their own lines, receive PR/sponsorships etc from other companies their independence is compromised and their vids sound and feel like advertorials. Not blaming them, for many its their business too, but it's not the same.


Oh I’m not blaming TPF at all. I don’t know why but even if she could suggest her own products, it’s just not the same anymore. The entire diagnosis, step-by-step instructions, before and after...just aren’t as spelled out. Now it’s more of a yes-no, whereas before it was more of a progressive, instructional dialog between her and other tpfers..which for me, was so interesting.  
Agree about the influencers..stops being as interesting as the range of products discussed narrows.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Headed to my granny & papaws farm for a family gathering with chanel vintage camera bag. i like a Crossbody high in the waist so it's nearly a fanny pack in terms of the convenience of having it staying on while you have your hands free to do other things.


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> @dcooney4, Diptych; triptych, then maybe you can hang each canvas on a wall and paint that way? I paint and prefer not to do it on an easel. I also have a bad back! Good luck and pls do post pics! Would love to see them. .
> 
> @jblended, I buy things if I see potential too. I also buy things if I’m sorry for them lol. But, I‘m Not good at rehabbing myself, so I send to @docride.
> 
> @Vintage Leather, congrats on the new home. And, I would love to see your collection of brooches. DH and I thought we we’re buying a new home and made an accepted offer contingent on inspection, and the inspection turned up costly red flags so we retracted and are back to the drawing board.
> 
> @More bags, I thought I wasn’t a bolide person, but now I’m thinking about it thanks to your gorgeous pic. And, etain


That is what I was contemplating. Probably Triptych! What kind of painting do you do?


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Sorry guys,
> 
> Been neglecting this thread due to organising (I was 'volunteered') a very large event at work going live in a couple of weeks. My only tPF has been amusing myself on a certain celeb thread early in the morning, where there is very little thinking involved.
> 
> RTW purchases from credit from FF, and gifts from Liberty with 2 birthdays coming up to buy for (DH and Niece).
> 
> Sept review:
> Bags
> In 0
> Out 0
> 
> SLGs
> In 0
> Out 0
> 
> Scarves
> In 0 (but so tempted with Liberty sale  )
> Out 0


Wow great stats!


----------



## 880

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Those of you with chanel flaps: black or pretty statement color?


my first inclination is to say Neither, go metallic or a soft neutral like gray, navy or or bittersweet brown. I did buy an so black mini chevron this past season, but it’s an aberration. . .

@dcooney4, triptych sounds perfect. That way you can tinker with the order and placement. I like shuffling things around. I paint large scale figurative oils, lots of color, recently large scale flowers and trees. During the holidays, I hole up with DH and I paint portraits. . .

@papertiger, hope your live project is fun at least (networking opp would make me nervous)


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Totally off topic:  Do any of you guys have any experiences on a very large hybrid vehicle or a suburb north of Atlanta?  
I'm entering a car and house shopping season of my life.  Car will be sooner, house will be a winter purchase.


----------



## keodi

momasaurus said:


> I hear you. *Buying is fun, selling is not.*


Agreed! these days i try my best not to do impulse buys for that reason; selling just isn't fun, it's so risky, and selling to a consignment shop takes a huge cut!


cowgirlsboots said:


> Wow! Your work looks great! I´m drooling! Lots to learnover here!
> Doing a full surface is something I haven´t succeeded in so far. I painted one vintage handbag light pink over some dark colour and am not too happy with the result. It feels pasted on. Well, I guess it IS pasted on. Too much paint, too quickly as I did it for an occasion in one rushed go...  Actually I´ve been looking at this bag several times recently and wondered should I strip it and start over. I guess, I should!
> 
> A decent full colour change I can show are a pair of boots, though.
> before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and after:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861819


I love the custom detailing on these! well done! I admire your work so very talented!


SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm new. No one in my hillbilly neck of the woods appreciates my obsession with Chanel and Dior (as well as a few contemporary brands like Lotuff, Just Campagne, Bally and Loup Noir) handbags. May I just jump in?


Welcome!


dcooney4 said:


> My avatar is one of my paintings.


Your paintings are really cool!


ElainePG said:


> Yup, I found both of them on The Bay! I have Thumper bookmarked, but I went ahead and popped for Dumbo.
> 
> It's a bit strange-looking, because the little guy is upside-down, but he looks okay if you hold the card holder in the opposite direction. Like this (this is the seller's photo… mine will be here next week).
> 
> View attachment 4863287
> 
> 
> Do you think this is one from the outlet collection, since he's the wrong way 'round?
> 
> I loved the movie. It always made me weepy in the middle, when his Mom is locked up and cradling him with her trunk. But I just ADORE the ending, when he unfurls his ears and sails over everyone's heads. Yay Dumbo!


I love that card holder! sooo cute!!


More bags said:


> I am with @Sparkletastic, both. I have two Reissue 226s - black and raspberry red. Both bags are in my top 4 most used bags this year and my top 5 most carried bags of all time. The black one is my favourite bag of my whole bag wardrobe.
> I took a picture of both bags earlier today, as I recall @momasaurus suggested this as a showcase idea - sharing pictures of bags we own in multiples.
> 
> When I was first interested in Chanel I obsessed over styling pics of the Reissue. I thought about it for a long time, went through the clubhouse thread on TPF, read a ton of reviews, watched YouTube videos and looked at lots of online pictures. I tried it on in the boutique and compared it to the Classic Flap (the CF was heavier and couldn’t be worn cross body easily). I put my name on the waitlist for a black aged calfskin with ruthenium hardware Reissue 226 as none were available in store. Fast forward a couple of months and we were travelling. I managed to convince my husband and kids to check out a boutique with me. I asked to look at a black reissue 226 and they didn’t have any. They did, however, have a raspberry red one and it made my heart leap! I picked up an amazing souvenir from our trip and carried that raspberry red Reissue 226 everywhere. Six months later I got the call that the black one was available in my home boutique. I was conflicted. I already had a lovely red Reissue that I was smitten with. The black one was the one that had been on my mind to start with. I went in to look at it and decided to bring the beautiful black Reissue home. Fast forward six years and the black Reissue  is my favourite bag. I wear it often, it fits my lifestyle and it fits what I carry on a regular basis. I also wear the red one frequently. What I love about Reissues - they are under the radar bags, lightweight, versatile with multiple ways to carry it (crossbody, single strap on the shoulder, double strapped on the shoulder), it works with my wardrobe and goes casual to dressy and day to night.
> 
> View attachment 4863433


I love your re-issues!!! that raspberry! the black re-issue is on my want list
when I first got into Chanel all those years ago, I purchased a classic flap M/L it was so small, and very hard to wear cross body so i sold it. A few years later I tried on a 226 calf skin re-issue, and I loved it! I got bittern by the herms bug, sold off majority of my collection to fund my Hermes purchases, fast forward to now, sadly due to the increases the bag is out of my reach they are so expensive! the only way I will purchase at this point is off the pre-loved market if one comes along at a good price.  


jblended said:


> A middle ground!
> *Pick a colour that is also in your bold wardrobe! If you have plenty of clothes that have burgundy or navy in the pattern, then the bag will just coordinate with your clothes rather than clash.*
> 
> Would love to see pictures of your rehabs! Perhaps create a thread on the Chanel forums to showcase your skill! You'll find everyone is supportive and eager to share in your enthusiasm for restoration. (please do link to a thread if you create one so that we can also follow along)
> Great advice!
> @More bags
> This shade of raspberry red is to die for!


I know right?! the colour is beautiful!


SouthernPurseGal said:


> I didn't paint the beige one, I removed a large circle water stain from the back. The rest have been painted. I'm carrying the beige today.
> 
> View attachment 4863633


I love your Chanel collection! very lovely!


SouthernPurseGal said:


> Some bright colors that I wear a ton of : fuschia, (just campagne) electric blue (lotuff) and teal(bally). I do wear these bags regularly if my outfit calls for it.
> 
> Here's the hard part. I'm in the process of moving and I have 15-20 bags at my old home that I haven't seen in months including a black Chanel (in the mix tote), so I guess I own 8 Chanels, which is way too many for me to feel like is sensible. Many will be sold. And I have many neutrals at my old place in the bag display case. Grey, Taupe, beige, tan, charcoal, more black... And not many colors really.  I don't have a great navy/midnight bag or wine/Burgundy. Those would really get used while feeling versatile and classic.
> 
> Red is hard. So so classic but clashes with all my clothes except my neutrals. However I have plenty of neutrals. Why do I struggle with finding moments for red? I had a lipstick red polene numero 1 and sold it because I didn't carry it once.
> 
> View attachment 4863641
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863643
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863644


I love the bags! the teal is my favourite!


Cookiefiend said:


> I know we talked about sharing a bag you own or are interested in - I would love if someone would show a Bolide.
> Everyone who has a Bolide loves them and say they're the best bags - but I can't figure out why!
> I've even thought of trying one from another designer (I think almost everyone has a bag in this design) just to see if I liked it, but not spend a fortune just to find out.
> 
> I'm carrying my Dalvy today - October 1st, wearing the bags with a high CPW!


I love the Dalvy!


SouthernPurseGal said:


> Nope I didn't touch the hardware on this one.  I love how mirror finish that gunmetal is.  I find gunmetal to be less shiny than I like, but not on this bag. I do have a jewelry cleaning cloth that has worked wonders on a completely tarnished Chanel turnlock and is such a cheap and simple solution.  It won't help nicks but it will restore brilliant shine.
> 
> It's so weird for me because I can wear red RED on my lips, or a dress in that color, and sometimes do, but I wouldn't carry a red bag to matchy match my outfit if I am wearing red.  if I am wearing a red item, THAT is the statement piece, and wouldn't have a purse match it.  If I am in all neutrals, yes.  And I am so seldom in only neutrals but I have done it sometimes and then I grab the loudest purse nearby to go with it.  And that last bag is the Bally sommet. I am in love with the teal shade, and I don't think I would love the bag in a less gorgeous color.  In fact, I don't think I would love the Lotuff either in a less gorgeous color or in a neutral.  The Just Campagne I would, and do, because I have that satchel in black as well and love it.  But some styles would bore me in black, and I think the Bally is one, and I know the Lotuff would.
> 
> Of course!  You can use leather dye to re-color any leather.  Even patent leather, probably, but you would have to soak it in tons of acetone first to break down the layers of waxes and that would be a big job.
> 
> I'm running around with my laptop today again.
> 
> View attachment 4864964


Your beige is very nice!


More bags said:


> Thanks again Cookie!
> 
> My Bolide is a 31 size in Etain Clemence. I like the classic profile and under the radar look, it’s a dome shaped bag with a zipper. It comes with a strap, I can carry it by the handle, on the shoulder and crossbody. It fits quite a bit, my regular daily items and I can add a notebook. For those who like to carry a full sized wallet, it fits in a Bolide easily. It works for my lifestyle and coordinates with my wardrobe. The Bolide is one of my favourite and most frequently carried bags in my bag wardrobe. Here are a couple archive pics.
> View attachment 4864991
> View attachment 4864993


I love your bolide! another bag on my want list! I'm back and forth on the size, i love your collection you have great taste!


jblended said:


> Off I go again!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the hospital to complete the treatment I was getting earlier, which was suddenly interrupted by my covid recurrence.
> 2020 has been so weird. I've spent more time in a hospital bed than my own. And my mother has moved countries so we could isolate together, yet I've barely seen her because I've either been admitted in hospital or in quarantine!
> It's all good, though, because I'm very excited to get on with this treatment and hopeful this will be the start of a new chapter.
> Also, I've had pretty brutal insomnia since my last covid round and I'm hoping they'll knock me out in the hospital.  I've been too afraid to take any sleep aids for fear of having covid complications whilst sleeping.
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the glorious company and wonderful bag posts that have kept me going!
> 
> Wishing you all well. Stay safe, keep smiling, and I look forward to catching up once more when i return!


Be well, I can't wait to see you back soon!

September stats
Purses in - 0, purses out - 0
Scarves in -0, scarves out-0
SLGs in 1, SLGs out-0
I'll share my SLG soon!

I don't wear any of my bags out as i'm still very paranoid of covid-19, and I only frequent the grocery store, pharmacy, and my nail salon.


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> If you have a Dalvy you may not need one.
> 
> Bolide was developed from a travel bag and I think that's where they get their purpose.
> 
> * Easy to organise
> * Things stay where placed
> * Can see most things at a glance.
> * Secure even unzipped when carried as the handles shut the bag
> * Shoulder strap
> * Not too much weight from hardware
> * Goes with minimalist style wardrobes
> * Looks Modern but also trad.
> * Can be structured or soft (if in a more supple leather)
> 
> Main reasons for
> 
> View attachment 4867670
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867671


Thank you PT, I appreciate your time... and I was hoping to see your Rouge H Bolide! ❤️


papertiger said:


> I was going to post my Travel size as that's the first one that made me fall in love with the model when I saw it on a shelf in 2009. Then I though the travel size is not what @Cookiefiend is thinking of, different purposes. However, it reminded me of the handbag sized origins. I think some even carry the 35 as a travel bag (not sure how that would work TBH).
> 
> *Cookie*, have to remember to remind you, the wedge shape is deceptive. Like the Kelly, it carries less than one may think so best to size up IMO. Unlike the K and B (both also wedge shape, it can't held or look OK stuffed even if the leather's supple.


The Dalvy is wedge shaped too, and it seems smaller than my K <dashing off to measure it real quick>… it *is* smaller than the K! It’s about 30cm - who knew?  
I like that the Bolide has a shoulder strap, but (ohmigosh) I‘m really happy with my current bags and don’t need any others. I keep browsing though, but lately have been able to say “Eh, I already have something similar.”


----------



## Vintage Leather

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Totally off topic:  Do any of you guys have any experiences on a very large hybrid vehicle or a suburb north of Atlanta?
> I'm entering a car and house shopping season of my life.  Car will be sooner, house will be a winter purchase.



While I don’t have Atlanta experience, I would recommend that if you are shopping for a house, get prequalified first. (Although, it goes without saying, if you’re buying the vehicle with a loan, either buy it before you begin the process or after you close)

Inventory is very limited right now (in an average year, there is an inventory of about 30,000 houses on the market in the large metropolitan area I was looking.  Since May of this year, it’s closer to 6,000 houses and most are selling in 2-12 hours.  Most sellers won’t even allow a walk through without a prequalification letter.

Most home warranties do have rekeying as a covered service.  

See how confortable your realtor is with social distancing because you can get Covid from an occupied house if an occupant or one of the many people in your team doesn’t know they have it. You can do a lot of things with Zoom, but if it’s possible, have at least one walk through (wear a mask and use gloves). You’ll want to get your new home Covid cleaned, and that’ll be about $200-400 (depending on size)

Appraisal will be one of the bigger delays - they’ve been coming back in two weeks to three (which is an issue when you have 45 days!) and sometimes they can be a little wonky (prices are creeping up, especially since there are bidding wars in the lower price range)

Get all your papers in order - it might feel stupid that they ask for tax returns, w2, and 30 days of pay stubs, but it is what is.  If you have student loans, you’ll want a fully amortized statement, especially since the payments are in forbearance right now. If you have a side business, it needs to have been in business with paperwork for at least 2 years.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Vintage Leather said:


> While I don’t have Atlanta experience, I would recommend that if you are shopping for a house, get prequalified first. (Although, it goes without saying, if you’re buying the vehicle with a loan, either buy it before you begin the process or after you close)
> 
> Inventory is very limited right now (in an average year, there is an inventory of about 30,000 houses on the market in the large metropolitan area I was looking.  Since May of this year, it’s closer to 6,000 houses and most are selling in 2-12 hours.  Most sellers won’t even allow a walk through without a prequalification letter.
> 
> Most home warranties do have rekeying as a covered service.
> 
> See how confortable your realtor is with social distancing because you can get Covid from an occupied house if an occupant or one of the many people in your team doesn’t know they have it. You can do a lot of things with Zoom, but if it’s possible, have at least one walk through (wear a mask and use gloves). You’ll want to get your new home Covid cleaned, and that’ll be about $200-400 (depending on size)
> 
> Appraisal will be one of the bigger delays - they’ve been coming back in two weeks to three (which is an issue when you have 45 days!) and sometimes they can be a little wonky (prices are creeping up, especially since there are bidding wars in the lower price range)
> 
> Get all your papers in order - it might feel stupid that they ask for tax returns, w2, and 30 days of pay stubs, but it is what is.  If you have student loans, you’ll want a fully amortized statement, especially since the payments are in forbearance right now. If you have a side business, it needs to have been in business with paperwork for at least 2 years.


Oh thanks for all that, but luckily we are going to be using a specific lending program with very favorable terms that the corporation my husband has been with for 18 years offers to their high level execs as a perk in the benefits package of his new job that is bringing us to Atlanta.  I've been following houses for a few weeks on a saved list on Zillow and all my favorite ones (read: it has a glorious heated saltwater pool in the back) end up pending within 2-3 weeks.  So it's more for market research since we won't be buying for six months.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Sorry this is so ridiculously off topic but would anyone like to vote between these two:  Cadillac Escalade hybrid vs Toyota Highlander hybrid?  The Toyota gets so much better gas mileage and is cheaper, but the Cadillac is more luxe and has front cooled seats which in Atlanta will matter, as there is a long hot season each year and I hate to soak the back of my outfits with sweat on hot days.


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you PT, I appreciate your time... and I was hoping to see your Rouge H Bolide! ❤
> 
> The Dalvy is wedge shaped too, and it seems smaller than my K <dashing off to measure it real quick>… it *is* smaller than the K! It’s about 30cm - who knew?
> I like that the Bolide has a shoulder strap, but (ohmigosh) I‘m really happy with my current bags and don’t need any others. I keep browsing though, but lately have been able to say “Eh, I already have something similar.”



Thank you for educating me about the Dalvy, of course, that makes sense. 

I need to take some better pics of my RH Bolide. It didn't come with it's original strap so I put on a black Cartujano box/hair calf and it looks lovely for Autumn/Winter IMO. Once the rain stops  

I really wanted my RH to be a 31 when I saw if from a distance (B&M Japanese resale store). I suppose just to have a different size and justify it even more (than the leather and colour). Now I'm actually glad it's a 35. not that it matters atm but when I'm out, I'm out all day and I love being able to place a cardigan/sweater in with everything else  - just in case. I think the way to think is if you _love_ your Dalvy, you will probably love the Bolide too, _if_ you ever find yourself wanting one.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Yup, I found both of them on The Bay! I have Thumper bookmarked, but I went ahead and popped for Dumbo.
> 
> It's a bit strange-looking, because the little guy is upside-down, but he looks okay if you hold the card holder in the opposite direction. Like this (this is the seller's photo… mine will be here next week).
> 
> View attachment 4863287
> 
> 
> Do you think this is one from the outlet collection, since he's the wrong way 'round?
> 
> I loved the movie. It always made me weepy in the middle, when his Mom is locked up and cradling him with her trunk. But I just ADORE the ending, when he unfurls his ears and sails over everyone's heads. Yay Dumbo!


Coach is having another release of this collection October 29. I don't know if there will be anything new. You can sign up for Coach insider to get into the sale if you are interested. https://www.coachoutlet.com/coach-insider/coach-insider/


----------



## More bags

keodi said:


> Agreed! these days i try my best not to do impulse buys for that reason; selling just isn't fun, it's so risky, and selling to a consignment shop takes a huge cut!
> 
> I love the custom detailing on these! well done! I admire your work so very talented!
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> Your paintings are really cool!
> 
> I love that card holder! sooo cute!!
> 
> I love your re-issues!!! that raspberry! the black re-issue is on my want list
> when I first got into Chanel all those years ago, I purchased a classic flap M/L it was so small, and very hard to wear cross body so i sold it. A few years later I tried on a 226 calf skin re-issue, and I loved it! I got bittern by the herms bug, sold off majority of my collection to fund my Hermes purchases, fast forward to now, sadly due to the increases the bag is out of my reach they are so expensive! the only way I will purchase at this point is off the pre-loved market if one comes along at a good price.
> 
> I know right?! the colour is beautiful!
> 
> I love your Chanel collection! very lovely!
> 
> I love the bags! the teal is my favourite!
> 
> I love the Dalvy!
> 
> Your beige is very nice!
> 
> I love your bolide! another bag on my want list! I'm back and forth on the size, i love your collection you have great taste!
> 
> Be well, I can't wait to see you back soon!
> 
> September stats
> Purses in - 0, purses out - 0
> Scarves in -0, scarves out-0
> SLGs in 1, SLGs out-0
> I'll share my SLG soon!
> 
> I don't wear any of my bags out as i'm still very paranoid of covid-19, and I only frequent the grocery store, pharmacy, and my nail salon.


Thank you for the kind words keodi!
I agree the price of Reissues is ridiculously expensive for a new one these days!
Great stats - congrats on your new SLG. I can’t wait to see what you chose.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Yes! I also just ordered some *blue lens glasses* because my eyes are killing me from all the zoom and other computer hours.


I should probably talk to my optometrist about this at my next checkup. I find the computer screen doesn't bother me during the day, but by late afternoon, my vision is blurry and I have a bit of a headache. I use dedicated single-vision computer glasses (not my regular progressive lenses) so it should be pretty easy to get these done with a blue lens instead of a clear one.

Or are your blue lens glasses something you wear on top of your regular glasses?

OR you one of those fortunate people who don't need prescription glasses when you use your computer, so yours are plain glass???


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> He'll turn the right way and safely before he lands!


Lovely thought! I've always had a soft spot for little Dumbo.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Coach is having another release of this collection October 29. I don't know if there will be anything new. You can sign up for Coach insider to get into the sale if you are interested. https://www.coachoutlet.com/coach-insider/coach-insider/


Thanks for the link! I think I'll do that.

But in the meantime, I did end up getting Thumper after all. I had some eBay Bucks that were burning a hole in my pocket…


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Thanks for the link! I think I'll do that.
> 
> But in the meantime, I did end up getting Thumper after all. I had some eBay Bucks that were burning a hole in my pocket…


I bought two things on ebay, then the very next day got notified that I have eBay bucks to spend. I don't know what I'll use them on.


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> my first inclination is to say Neither, go metallic or a soft neutral like gray, navy or or bittersweet brown. I did buy an so black mini chevron this past season, but it’s an aberration. . .
> 
> @dcooney4, triptych sounds perfect. That way you can tinker with the order and placement. I like shuffling things around. I paint large scale figurative oils, lots of color, recently large scale flowers and trees. During the holidays, I hole up with DH and I paint portraits. . .
> 
> @papertiger, hope your live project is fun at least (networking opp would make me nervous)


That is very cool. I generally don't paint large . Would love to see something you have done. How do you ship your bigger pieces?


----------



## dcooney4

keodi said:


> Agreed! these days i try my best not to do impulse buys for that reason; selling just isn't fun, it's so risky, and selling to a consignment shop takes a huge cut!
> 
> I love the custom detailing on these! well done! I admire your work so very talented!
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> Your paintings are really cool!
> 
> I love that card holder! sooo cute!!
> 
> I love your re-issues!!! that raspberry! the black re-issue is on my want list
> when I first got into Chanel all those years ago, I purchased a classic flap M/L it was so small, and very hard to wear cross body so i sold it. A few years later I tried on a 226 calf skin re-issue, and I loved it! I got bittern by the herms bug, sold off majority of my collection to fund my Hermes purchases, fast forward to now, sadly due to the increases the bag is out of my reach they are so expensive! the only way I will purchase at this point is off the pre-loved market if one comes along at a good price.
> 
> I know right?! the colour is beautiful!
> 
> I love your Chanel collection! very lovely!
> 
> I love the bags! the teal is my favourite!
> 
> I love the Dalvy!
> 
> Your beige is very nice!
> 
> I love your bolide! another bag on my want list! I'm back and forth on the size, i love your collection you have great taste!
> 
> Be well, I can't wait to see you back soon!
> 
> September stats
> Purses in - 0, purses out - 0
> Scarves in -0, scarves out-0
> SLGs in 1, SLGs out-0
> I'll share my SLG soon!
> 
> I don't wear any of my bags out as i'm still very paranoid of covid-19, and I only frequent the grocery store, pharmacy, and my nail salon.


Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I should probably talk to my optometrist about this at my next checkup. I find the computer screen doesn't bother me during the day, but by late afternoon, my vision is blurry and I have a bit of a headache. I use dedicated single-vision computer glasses (not my regular progressive lenses) so it should be pretty easy to get these done with a blue lens instead of a clear one.
> 
> Or are your blue lens glasses something you wear on top of your regular glasses?
> 
> OR you one of those fortunate people who don't need prescription glasses when you use your computer, so yours are plain glass???


I have warby parker prescription readers with blue light protection. It really helps.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> If you have a Dalvy you may not need one.
> 
> Bolide was developed from a travel bag and I think that's where they get their purpose.
> 
> * Easy to organise
> * Things stay where placed
> * Can see most things at a glance.
> * Secure even unzipped when carried as the handles shut the bag
> * Shoulder strap
> * Not too much weight from hardware
> * Goes with minimalist style wardrobes
> * Looks Modern but also trad.
> * Can be structured or soft (if in a more supple leather)
> 
> Main reasons for
> 
> View attachment 4867670
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867671


This is true. You may not "need" a Bolide, @Cookiefiend, unless it were small and soft leather maybe, to contrast with your Dalvy. Or a fun color! OK, yes, you need a Bolide.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> I was going to post my Travel size as that's the first one that made me fall in love with the model when I saw it on a shelf in 2009. Then I though the travel size is not what @Cookiefiend is thinking of, different purposes. However, it reminded me of the handbag sized origins. I think some even carry the 35 as a travel bag (not sure how that would work TBH).
> 
> *Cookie*, have to remember to remind you, the wedge shape is deceptive. Like the Kelly, it carries less than one may think so best to size up IMO. Unlike the K and B (both also wedge shape, it can't held or look OK stuffed even if the leather's supple.


This is true. The Bolide holds a lot, but is not magic, like other bags (TRIM!!). I have an insert for mine (came with it), which renders it nearly unusable.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> I should probably talk to my optometrist about this at my next checkup. I find the computer screen doesn't bother me during the day, but by late afternoon, my vision is blurry and I have a bit of a headache. I use dedicated single-vision computer glasses (not my regular progressive lenses) so it should be pretty easy to get these done with a blue lens instead of a clear one.
> 
> Or are your blue lens glasses something you wear on top of your regular glasses?
> 
> OR you one of those fortunate people who don't need prescription glasses when you use your computer, so yours are plain glass???


They will be plain glass because I had cataract surgery a few years ago with monovision (different correction in each eye), so I can see most things pretty well (plucking eyebrows is still tricky). The place I ordered from (Zenni Optical) will make your prescription in blue lenses.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I have warby parker prescription readers with blue light protection. It really helps.


Good to know!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Good to know!


If you have your script they ship free and are a good price .I really like the quality and style of their Glasses.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Coach is having another release of this collection October 29. I don't know if there will be anything new. You can sign up for Coach insider to get into the sale if you are interested. https://www.coachoutlet.com/coach-insider/coach-insider/


Just signed up. Getting the emails will be fun! (And maybe irresistible???)


----------



## 880

dcooney4 said:


> That is very cool. I generally don't paint large . Would love to see something you have done. How do you ship your bigger pieces?


roll them off stretcher by customer requests. Tried to pm you but it didn’t go through! Will try again later! Hugs


----------



## dcooney4

A new color came out at Portland Leather Goods for the Mini Crossbody tote that I loved. I could not decide if I wanted to try the cranberry or get the Grizzly color that would work with my new boots. My son and good friend said to get the cranberry and hubby said just to get whatever I wanted but to pass on the mystery box. So I ordered both. This may sound insane but in the times we are in these are my most used bags.
  I did however sell the smooth honey one because I was not reaching for it at all because the color was basically the same as my pebbled one. Then I sold two other bags this week. One of which I have had on sale for a while. So I already have three out this month.
  I can't remember who asked do we have multiples of bags and would we show them.  When the two mini's arrive I will take a picture of them all. Who else has multiples? I know I am not the only one. lol


----------



## doni

msd_bags said:


> I’m happy to have 1 bag out this September.  I ‘sold’ a bag to a co-worker, and it’s on a “pay when able” arrangement.  I just want to let this go, not because it’s not a beauty, but because I already have a replacement for it and I just feel a bit guilty in having 2 similar (red) bags.  Makes sense, I hope.



That’s so nice from you



SouthernPurseGal said:


> Headed to my granny & papaws farm for a family gathering with chanel vintage camera bag. i like a Crossbody high in the waist so it's nearly a fanny pack in terms of the convenience of having it staying on while you have your hands free to do other things.
> 
> View attachment 4867916



Lovely, I also like crossbodys high on the waist. Find it much more confortable too.


----------



## doni

My stats for this month. Not very good, but in my defense, I have been finishing my masters thesis (done!) and re-evaluating my handbag needs.

Bags in: 1 1/2
Bags out: 0 BUT
Blazers/Coats in: 1
Blazers/Coats out: 1

The one bag is a Chanel vintage backpack, have to post pics. The 1/2 is because I have ordered and paid for a Goyard St Louis, but it is not here yet. Does that count for September or for October?  I am really enjoying the backpack as I am walking a lot these days and wondering whether I need another one...

No bags out BUT I have already made pics of four of them and will be putting them up for sale in the next days. One will probably go to a friend and the rest to VC. I find the whole process a pain but I thought I may as well as consignment shops take such a big cut.

Also I have made a wardrobe clean up with my kids and the stuff we haven’t passed on they have sold themselves in momox, so they make a bit of money and also, hopefully, become a bit aware of all the waste and so. Neither of them have that many clothes but still.

On the accessories front, I want an Hermes cashmere silk in the 90 size, but in my store they only had it in black, so waiting for them to call when they receive other colors. Fighting the temptation for another Acne blanket scarf.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

doni said:


> Lovely, I also like crossbodys high on the waist. Find it much more confortable too.


Oh neat, I thought I was very weird for loving my crossbody in my waist rather than down on my hips, where my hands dangle!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Anyone else have a lotuff?


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Or a chow chow?


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Because I am a big huge fan of both, obviously.


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> *Why don't we have a showcase where we post pix of bags we have in multiples? *That would be fun (and maybe embarrassing for me).





dcooney4 said:


> A new color came out at Portland Leather Goods for the Mini Crossbody tote that I loved. I could not decide if I wanted to try the cranberry or get the Grizzly color that would work with my new boots. My son and good friend said to get the cranberry and hubby said just to get whatever I wanted but to pass on the mystery box. So I ordered both. This may sound insane but in the times we are in these are my most used bags.
> I did however sell the smooth honey one because I was not reaching for it at all because the color was basically the same as my pebbled one. Then I sold two other bags this week. One of which I have had on sale for a while. So I already have three out this month.
> I can't remember who asked do we have multiples of bags and would we show them.  When the two mini's arrive I will take a picture of them all. Who else has multiples? I know I am not the only one. lol


Congratulations on your sales dc! Cranberry sounds wonderful. I had it in my mind @momasaurus suggested sharing our mutiples, when I posted my Reissues.


----------



## More bags

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Or a chow chow?
> 
> View attachment 4871021
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871022
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871023


I don’t have a lotuff or a chow chow. I can see why you adore both, your doggie is adorable.


----------



## Kimbashop

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Or a chow chow?
> 
> View attachment 4871021
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871022
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871023


I love both! gorgeous in radically different ways.


----------



## More bags

doni said:


> My stats for this month. Not very good, but in my defense, I have been finishing my masters thesis (done!) and re-evaluating my handbag needs.
> 
> Bags in: 1 1/2
> Bags out: 0 BUT
> Blazers/Coats in: 1
> Blazers/Coats out: 1
> 
> The one bag is a Chanel vintage backpack, have to post pics. The 1/2 is because I have ordered and paid for a Goyard St Louis, but it is not here yet. Does that count for September or for October?  I am really enjoying the backpack as I am walking a lot these days and wondering whether I need another one...
> 
> No bags out BUT I have already made pics of four of them and will be putting them up for sale in the next days. One will probably go to a friend and the rest to VC. I find the whole process a pain but I thought I may as well as consignment shops take such a big cut.
> 
> Also I have made a wardrobe clean up with my kids and the stuff we haven’t passed on they have sold themselves in momox, so they make a bit of money and also, hopefully, become a bit aware of all the waste and so. Neither of them have that many clothes but still.
> 
> On the accessories front, I want an Hermes cashmere silk in the 90 size, but in my store they only had it in black, so waiting for them to call when they receive other colors. Fighting the temptation for another Acne blanket scarf.


 @doni huge congratulations on completing your master’s thesis! Good stats and making progress on selecting/photographing bags to sell. I am looking forward to seeing your backpack. Which scarf are you looking at?


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I didn't catch that! Awesome to submit your thesis, doni! I finished mine 18 months ago. Still buzzing from the thrill of relief.


----------



## Kimbashop

doni said:


> My stats for this month. Not very good, but in my defense, I have been finishing my masters thesis (done!) and re-evaluating my handbag needs.
> 
> Bags in: 1 1/2
> Bags out: 0 BUT
> Blazers/Coats in: 1
> Blazers/Coats out: 1
> 
> The one bag is a Chanel vintage backpack, have to post pics. The 1/2 is because I have ordered and paid for a Goyard St Louis, but it is not here yet. Does that count for September or for October?  I am really enjoying the backpack as I am walking a lot these days and wondering whether I need another one...
> 
> No bags out BUT I have already made pics of four of them and will be putting them up for sale in the next days. One will probably go to a friend and the rest to VC. I find the whole process a pain but I thought I may as well as consignment shops take such a big cut.
> 
> Also I have made a wardrobe clean up with my kids and the stuff we haven’t passed on they have sold themselves in momox, so they make a bit of money and also, hopefully, become a bit aware of all the waste and so. Neither of them have that many clothes but still.
> 
> On the accessories front, I want an Hermes cashmere silk in the 90 size, but in my store they only had it in black, so waiting for them to call when they receive other colors. Fighting the temptation for another Acne blanket scarf.


congratulations on finishing your thesis!


----------



## Kimbashop

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I didn't catch that! Awesome to submit your thesis, doni! I finished mine 18 months ago. Still buzzing from the thrill of relief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871112


congrats!


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Anyone else have a lotuff?
> 
> View attachment 4871019


I don’t have one but I think it is beautiful.


----------



## dcooney4

doni said:


> My stats for this month. Not very good, but in my defense, I have been finishing my masters thesis (done!) and re-evaluating my handbag needs.
> 
> Bags in: 1 1/2
> Bags out: 0 BUT
> Blazers/Coats in: 1
> Blazers/Coats out: 1
> 
> The one bag is a Chanel vintage backpack, have to post pics. The 1/2 is because I have ordered and paid for a Goyard St Louis, but it is not here yet. Does that count for September or for October?  I am really enjoying the backpack as I am walking a lot these days and wondering whether I need another one...
> 
> No bags out BUT I have already made pics of four of them and will be putting them up for sale in the next days. One will probably go to a friend and the rest to VC. I find the whole process a pain but I thought I may as well as consignment shops take such a big cut.
> 
> Also I have made a wardrobe clean up with my kids and the stuff we haven’t passed on they have sold themselves in momox, so they make a bit of money and also, hopefully, become a bit aware of all the waste and so. Neither of them have that many clothes but still.
> 
> On the accessories front, I want an Hermes cashmere silk in the 90 size, but in my store they only had it in black, so waiting for them to call when they receive other colors. Fighting the temptation for another Acne blanket scarf.


Congrats!


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> A new color came out at Portland Leather Goods for the Mini Crossbody tote that I loved. I could not decide if I wanted to try the cranberry or get the Grizzly color that would work with my new boots. My son and good friend said to get the cranberry and hubby said just to get whatever I wanted but to pass on the mystery box. So I ordered both. This may sound insane but in the times we are in these are my most used bags.
> I did however sell the smooth honey one because I was not reaching for it at all because the color was basically the same as my pebbled one. Then I sold two other bags this week. One of which I have had on sale for a while. So I already have three out this month.
> I can't remember who asked do we have multiples of bags and would we show them.  When the two mini's arrive I will take a picture of them all. Who else has multiples? I know I am not the only one. lol


This style Portland bags has really worked for you!! I don’t recall you had multiples prior to them?


doni said:


> Lovely, I also like crossbodys high on the waist. Find it much more confortable too.


The other day, I didn’t like my Coach Cassie hanging low crossbody, so I adjusted the strap to have the bag up, around my waist.  I was actually surprised because I used to like them (crossbody bags) hanging low.  Not sure if it’s only for this particular bag.

Congrats on a forthcoming graduate degree!!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> This style Portland bags has really worked for you!! I don’t recall you had multiples prior to them?
> 
> The other day, I didn’t like my Coach Cassie hanging low crossbody, so I adjusted the strap to have the bag up, around my waist.  I was actually surprised because I used to like them (crossbody bags) hanging low.  Not sure if it’s only for this particular bag.
> 
> Congrats on a forthcoming graduate degree!!


It fits what I need it to and still remains light weight. Also the strap is adjustable and comfortable.


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> A new color came out at Portland Leather Goods for the Mini Crossbody tote that I loved. I could not decide if I wanted to try the cranberry or get the Grizzly color that would work with my new boots. My son and good friend said to get the cranberry and hubby said just to get whatever I wanted but to pass on the mystery box. So I ordered both. This may sound insane but in the times we are in these are my most used bags.
> I did however sell the smooth honey one because I was not reaching for it at all because the color was basically the same as my pebbled one. Then I sold two other bags this week. One of which I have had on sale for a while. So I already have three out this month.
> I can't remember who asked do we have multiples of bags and would we show them.  When the two mini's arrive I will take a picture of them all. Who else has multiples? I know I am not the only one. lol


I am eyeing the cranberry one also!!!


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> I am eyeing the cranberry one also!!!


It should get here Saturday. I will take pictures. Today I am carrying the black Mini Crossbody. Do you use an organizer in it. I used veracord Mini in  it.


----------



## More bags

@dcooney4 @momasaurus I looked at the Portland Leather website this morning and the cranberry mini crossbody is so cute! I want one and I am carrying my burgundy Coco Handle this morning ... argh, it would fit the same size, function and colour family for me, so hard to resist!


----------



## dcooney4

Yay just got another bag out today.


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> It should get here Saturday. I will take pictures. Today I am carrying the black Mini Crossbody. Do you use an organizer in it. I used veracord Mini in  it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871925


I buy a lot of organizers but really can't seem to make them work! The outside pocket is key.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> @dcooney4 @momasaurus I looked at the Portland Leather website this morning and the cranberry mini crossbody is so cute! I want one and I am carrying my burgundy Coco Handle this morning ... argh, it would fit the same size, function and colour family for me, so hard to resist!


I was tempted to hold off and wait for the Mini in oxblood but my son saw it and said I need a bright color. My daughter also reminded me I have Oxblood in the Mulberry SBS. So I truly get where your coming from. What I like about this bags is they are still nice quality and a great price so I can wear it anywhere. My Gucci and Lv I just won’t wear to certain places or situations.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> I was tempted to hold off and wait for the Mini in oxblood but my son saw it and said I need a bright color. My daughter also reminded me I have Oxblood in the Mulberry SBS. So I truly get where your coming from. What I like about this bags is they are still nice quality and a great price so I can wear it anywhere. My Gucci and Lv I just won’t wear to certain places or situations.


good point! thinking ... I am just holding it in the cart, that can't be harmful, right?
I don't _need _it and yet I _want _it. 
I will try to resist looking at the page and admire yours when it arrives!


----------



## dcooney4

I am kind of surprised that things are selling right now . I am happy. Thought things would not move till closer to the holidays.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Yay just got another bag out today.





dcooney4 said:


> I am kind of surprised that things are selling right now . I am happy. Thought things would not move till closer to the holidays.


Congratulations on your sales! That’s awesome!


----------



## 880

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Oh neat, I thought I was very weird for loving my crossbody in my waist rather than down on my hips, where my hands dangle!


+1. Nope, I think other people are weird for wanting it so low. I think it shortens the legs and is less convenient
belated congrats on the thesis, @doni and @SouthernPurseGal!


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> +1. Nope, I think other people are weird for wanting it so low. I think it shortens the legs and is less convenient
> belated congrats on the thesis, @doni and @SouthernPurseGal!


I am the weird one as I still prefer it low. I am fairly tall with long arms so for me it is just easier wearing it low.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

My new puppy is on her way to me  
Going to work with the tote I painted.


----------



## ElainePG

SouthernPurseGal said:


> My new puppy is on her way to me
> Going to work with the tote I painted.
> 
> View attachment 4872838
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872839


Oh, isn't your puppy a sweetie! Have fun!


----------



## dcooney4

Here are my Portland Leather Goods Mini Crossbodies. One photo is just light from the window the other is with a lamp shining on them.


----------



## More bags

SouthernPurseGal said:


> My new puppy is on her way to me
> Going to work with the tote I painted.
> 
> View attachment 4872838
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872839


Both are gorgeous!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Here are my Portland Leather Goods Mini Crossbodies. One photo is just light from the window the other is with a lamp shining on them.
> 
> View attachment 4873317
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873318


Beautiful mini crossbody family pic - the cranberry is a good addition to your collection!


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Beautiful mini crossbody family pic - the cranberry is a good addition to your collection!


Thank you! I think it is a very pretty red. One that I will actually be able to use.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Beautiful mini crossbody family pic - the cranberry is a good addition to your collection!


Thanks!


----------



## keodi

doni said:


> My stats for this month. Not very good, but in my defense, I have been finishing my masters thesis (done!) and re-evaluating my handbag needs.
> 
> Bags in: 1 1/2
> Bags out: 0 BUT
> Blazers/Coats in: 1
> Blazers/Coats out: 1
> 
> The one bag is a Chanel vintage backpack, have to post pics. The 1/2 is because I have ordered and paid for a Goyard St Louis, but it is not here yet. Does that count for September or for October?  I am really enjoying the backpack as I am walking a lot these days and wondering whether I need another one...
> 
> No bags out BUT I have already made pics of four of them and will be putting them up for sale in the next days. One will probably go to a friend and the rest to VC. I find the whole process a pain but I thought I may as well as consignment shops take such a big cut.
> 
> Also I have made a wardrobe clean up with my kids and the stuff we haven’t passed on they have sold themselves in momox, so they make a bit of money and also, hopefully, become a bit aware of all the waste and so. Neither of them have that many clothes but still.
> 
> On the accessories front, I want an Hermes cashmere silk in the 90 size, but in my store they only had it in black, so waiting for them to call when they receive other colors. Fighting the temptation for another Acne blanket scarf.


Congratulations on your forthcoming degree!! I can wait to see your new Hermes silk when it arrives!


SouthernPurseGal said:


> Or a chow chow?
> 
> View attachment 4871021
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871022
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871023


That face!


SouthernPurseGal said:


> My new puppy is on her way to me
> Going to work with the tote I painted.
> 
> View attachment 4872838
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872839


Awww your puppy is a cutie!


dcooney4 said:


> Here are my Portland Leather Goods Mini Crossbodies. One photo is just light from the window the other is with a lamp shining on them.
> 
> View attachment 4873317
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873318


I love your collection! that red!


----------



## essiedub

dcooney4 said:


> Here are my Portland Leather Goods Mini Crossbodies. One photo is just light from the window the other is with a lamp shining on them.
> 
> View attachment 4873317
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873318


You have all of these? Do you match to your shoe? Or earrings? You’ll have to do a modeling shot (if you haven’t already..I’m woefully behind) I am eyeing the yellow one!


----------



## dcooney4

essiedub said:


> You have all of these? Do you match to your shoe? Or earrings? You’ll have to do a modeling shot (if you haven’t already..I’m woefully behind) I am eyeing the yellow one!


I just received the red and dark brown in the front. I also just sold one that is not in the picture because it was to close in color to the other light brown one. The yellow one is the sunflower. I wore that a lot this summer but discovered it goes with a lot of my fall clothing too. They don't match my shoes but they to compliment each other.


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> My new puppy is on her way to me
> Going to work with the tote I painted.
> 
> View attachment 4872838
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872839


That face is so cute. You just want to give it a big hug and kiss.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

dcooney4 said:


> Here are my Portland Leather Goods Mini Crossbodies. One photo is just light from the window the other is with a lamp shining on them.
> 
> View attachment 4873317
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873318


Beautiful colors!


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> Here are my Portland Leather Goods Mini Crossbodies. One photo is just light from the window the other is with a lamp shining on them.
> 
> View attachment 4873317
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873318


Ooo - I especially like the cranberry one!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Here are my Portland Leather Goods Mini Crossbodies. One photo is just light from the window the other is with a lamp shining on them.
> 
> View attachment 4873317
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873318


Beautiful family photo. I can see why you bought them all… impossible to choose just one!


----------



## dcooney4

Thanks for the mini Love everyone. I am really enjoying them.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks for the mini Love everyone. I am really enjoying them.


Have you ever bought one of their "almost perfect" bags? I'm eying one, because who could pass up the price?


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Have you ever bought one of their "almost perfect" bags? I'm eying one, because who could pass up the price?


The black one is from the mystery box which is an almost perfect. Also had a big merlot mystery box tote whicH would show scratches easily but rub out right away. I sold that one as it was big but not the right measurements for my art supplies. I believe it is it or miss. Most almost perfect bags are hard to find any flaw but on occasion it is noticeable. I have gone the perfect route with Most of mine . With the  Discount of Fall25 it is just a bit more. I have had only one real flawed bag but they immediately made it right. Hope that helps.


----------



## doni

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Oh neat, I thought I was very weird for loving my crossbody in my waist rather than down on my hips, where my hands dangle!


Nope. Higher is more functional and I agree with @880 , can be more flattering too, at least it is for me as I am small!



More bags said:


> @doni huge congratulations on completing your master’s thesis! Good stats and making progress on selecting/photographing bags to sell. I am looking forward to seeing your backpack. Which scarf are you looking at?



Many thanks! (And to everybody who congratulated me). It was fun but, oh boy, I am too old for all those sleepless nights   Brought back memories though.

So I am looking at this, Encadré Blasón, in these two color ways. It is cachemire/silk but in the 90s size, so very wearable  and easy to carry in the bag just-in-case. At my store they only had the black, but I prefer something lighter.









SouthernPurseGal said:


> I didn't catch that! Awesome to submit your thesis, doni! I finished mine 18 months ago. Still buzzing from the thrill of relief.



Congratulations to you too! A relief indeed...



SouthernPurseGal said:


> My new puppy is on her way to me
> Going to work with the tote I painted.



You painted that?! It looks wonderful!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> The black one is from the mystery box which is an almost perfect. Also had a big merlot mystery box tote whicH would show scratches easily but rub out right away. I sold that one as it was big but not the right measurements for my art supplies. I believe it is it or miss. Most almost perfect bags are hard to find any flaw but on occasion it is noticeable. I have gone the perfect route with Most of mine . With the  Discount of Fall25 it is just a bit more. I have had only one real flawed bag but they immediately made it right. Hope that helps.


It does… thank you. I think!!!


----------



## More bags

doni said:


> Nope. Higher is more functional and I agree with @880 , can be more flattering too, at least it is for me as I am small!
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks! (And to everybody who congratulated me). It was fun but, oh boy, I am too old for all those sleepless nights   Brought back memories though.
> 
> So I am looking at this, Encadré Blasón, in these two color ways. It is cachemire/silk but in the 90s size, so very wearable  and easy to carry in the bag just-in-case. At my store they only had the black, but I prefer something lighter.
> 
> View attachment 4874259
> View attachment 4874260
> View attachment 4874261
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to you too! A relief indeed...
> 
> 
> 
> You painted that?! It looks wonderful!


Thanks for sharing the scarf, it’s beautiful. I didn’t know they made cashmere/silk in 90s.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

doni said:


> Nope. Higher is more functional and I agree with @880 , can be more flattering too, at least it is for me as I am small!
> 
> 
> 
> You painted that?! It looks wonderful!


Yup!

Both pups in my lap


----------



## More bags

Happy Thanksgiving to my fellow Canadians!


----------



## muchstuff

More bags said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to my fellow Canadians!


Thanks, Happy Turkey Day to you too!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> If it was for anyone else other than my brother I would have told them no. He has always been very supportive of my art. I even suggested since he is so far away that he try a local artist. Truly I think he could do it himself as it is to be almost like a museum backdrop. He is a good enough artist to do demonstrations at various colleges from time to time.
> I get how you don’t want to commit to doing a book . That is a lot of illustrations on a subject you are not interested in.



If I´d be given free reign on the illustrations and could do them the way I feel them this project would be great... but the way it is with the space for my "artwork" limited to "printing" somebody else´s ideas I´m out.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Off I go again!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the hospital to complete the treatment I was getting earlier, which was suddenly interrupted by my covid recurrence.
> 2020 has been so weird. I've spent more time in a hospital bed than my own. And my mother has moved countries so we could isolate together, yet I've barely seen her because I've either been admitted in hospital or in quarantine!
> It's all good, though, because I'm very excited to get on with this treatment and hopeful this will be the start of a new chapter.
> Also, I've had pretty brutal insomnia since my last covid round and I'm hoping they'll knock me out in the hospital.  I've been too afraid to take any sleep aids for fear of having covid complications whilst sleeping.
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the glorious company and wonderful bag posts that have kept me going!
> 
> Wishing you all well. Stay safe, keep smiling, and I look forward to catching up once more when i return!



GOOD LUCK! Come back soon, please!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> If you have a Dalvy you may not need one.
> 
> Bolide was developed from a travel bag and I think that's where they get their purpose.
> 
> * Easy to organise
> * Things stay where placed
> * Can see most things at a glance.
> * Secure even unzipped when carried as the handles shut the bag
> * Shoulder strap
> * Not too much weight from hardware
> * Goes with minimalist style wardrobes
> * Looks Modern but also trad.
> * Can be structured or soft (if in a more supple leather)
> 
> Main reasons for
> 
> View attachment 4867670
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867671



I don´t see myself as a Hermes girl, but have definetely fallen in love with your red Bolide with the gorgeous scarf! That´s style!


----------



## Vintage Leather

cowgirlsboots said:


> I don´t see myself as a Hermes girl, but have definetely fallen in love with your red Bolide with the gorgeous scarf! That´s style!


Of course you love the Boldie - it’s a vintage car bag!

When it was released in 1923, it was named the Sac pour l’Auto. The trapazoidal shape was designed to fit in the trunk of a sports car, and the zipper (Emile-Maurice Hermes was the first to use zippers on handbags. Previously, they were used to secure softtops on cars) held everything inside while zipping along French streets.

It was renamed the Boldie after a slang term for a meteor, to capture that feeling of speed.

Hermes also made wallets designed for road maps, and Bugatti trunks


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Good evening to all of you! 
I hope you are all well!
We´ve been away visiting our family for a week. Bliss, but overshadowed bliss as covid is everywhere and it did not feel good to cross half the country...  I strictly refrained from any of the shopping excursions I usually do during my visits, too. Some quick, essential grocery store runs and a very quick visit to a clothes shop to use up some coupons- this it was.
The New Lock I took stayed in its dustbag. (Except for my 17-year old DD taking some Insta pics.) 
Instead I dug out the Dior 61 tote which was just perfect.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Vintage Leather said:


> Of course you love the Boldie - it’s a vintage car bag!
> 
> When it was released in 1923, it was named the Sac pour l’Auto. The trapazoidal shape was designed to fit in the trunk of a sports car, and the zipper (Emile-Maurice Hermes was the first to use zippers on handbags. Previously, they were used to secure softtops on cars) held everything inside while zipping along French streets.
> 
> It was renamed the Boldie after a slang term for a meteor, to capture that feeling of speed.
> 
> Hermes also made wallets designed for road maps, and Bugatti trunks


Thank-you for this perfect introduction! Actually I´m not that keen on vintage cars- DH is, so the topic is in the air all the time. I love the vintage car aesthetic, though. My vintage vehicle of choice is the pram. 
The Bolide absolutely speaks to me. Classy, but functional and I guess if you buy the right size it´s fit to fit everything but the kitchen sink and still look great.


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> Good evening to all of you!
> I hope you are all well!
> We´ve been away visiting our family for a week. Bliss, but overshadowed bliss as covid is everywhere and it did not feel good to cross half the country...  I strictly refrained from any of the shopping excursions I usually do during my visits, too. Some quick, essential grocery store runs and a very quick visit to a clothes shop to use up some coupons- this it was.
> The New Lock I took stayed in its dustbag. (Except for my 17-year old DD taking some Insta pics.)
> Instead I dug out the Dior 61 tote which was just perfect.
> 
> View attachment 4875421


Glad you're back safe & sound!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Where is everybody?


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> Where is everybody?


Just hanging about  
I’ve been home a bit more lately because my sweet Coco had surgery and we’re still having problems. She’s back at the vet today, and they’re having to go back in to figure out what’s wrong.  
I’ve been carrying my Ferragamo Studio bag lately - it can go on my shoulder and it is The Most Marvelous Red. Just looking at it makes me smile.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

cowgirlsboots said:


> Where is everybody?


I am here....but I'm still trying to catch up on the posts in this thread.   I am going to try and see if I can quote more than one person in the same post for the first time.  Let's see if it works!



Cookiefiend said:


> Just hanging about
> I’ve been home a bit more lately because my sweet Coco had surgery and we’re still having problems. She’s back at the vet today, and they’re having to go back in to figure out what’s wrong.
> I’ve been carrying my Ferragamo Studio bag lately - it can go on my shoulder and it is The Most Marvelous Red. Just looking at it makes me smile.
> View attachment 4877175


I am sorry to hear that Coco is having problems post-surgery.  Hope the vet is able to figure it out, and hope she feels better soon.

Your Ferragamo is beautiful!  Is this the small size?   I meant to post about my Ferragamo bags when the topic came up a while back on this thread, but somehow never got around to it.  I don't have the Studio bag, but I do have the Boxyz, and the Joanne flap bag.


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Good evening to all of you!
> I hope you are all well!
> We´ve been away visiting our family for a week. Bliss, but overshadowed bliss as covid is everywhere and it did not feel good to cross half the country...  I strictly refrained from any of the shopping excursions I usually do during my visits, too. Some quick, essential grocery store runs and a very quick visit to a clothes shop to use up some coupons- this it was.
> The New Lock I took stayed in its dustbag. (Except for my 17-year old DD taking some Insta pics.)
> Instead I dug out the Dior 61 tote which was just perfect.
> 
> View attachment 4875421


Congratulations on a safe and successful visit. Sorry that it is so stressful trying to see family. Great Dior tote.


cowgirlsboots said:


> Where is everybody?


Hi, waving, it’s been quieter than usual.

I’ve been wondering if I “need” all of my bags and thinking about editing. I certainly “like” having all of them. It’s hard for me to decide while in the Covid reduced outings and activities bubble if this one is still meets the criteria of loved and used frequently. This morning I carried my Marc by Marc Jacobs Natasha in Electric Stage Blue. It’s a medium-large, slouchy, casual crossbody, great leather, great colour (I wore it with a grey wool jacket).


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Just hanging about
> I’ve been home a bit more lately because my sweet Coco had surgery and we’re still having problems. She’s back at the vet today, and they’re having to go back in to figure out what’s wrong.
> I’ve been carrying my Ferragamo Studio bag lately - it can go on my shoulder and it is The Most Marvelous Red. Just looking at it makes me smile.
> View attachment 4877175


Best wishes with Coco. I hope they can figure out what’s going on and help her get better soon.
Your Studio bag and twilly are fabulous.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I am here....but I'm still trying to catch up on the posts in this thread.   I am going to try and see if I can quote more than one person in the same post for the first time.  Let's see if it works!
> 
> 
> I am sorry to hear that Coco is having problems post-surgery.  Hope the vet is able to figure it out, and hope she feels better soon.
> 
> Your Ferragamo is beautiful!  Is this the small size?   I meant to post about my Ferragamo bags when the topic came up a while back on this thread, but somehow never got around to it.  I don't have the Studio bag, but I do have the Boxyz, and the Joanne flap bag.


Thank you and Coco thanks you too!
It is the medium - and just perfect for me, everything fits just right and I still have a bit of room to carry Mr Cookie's things too…  


More bags said:


> Congratulations on a safe and successful visit. Sorry that it is so stressful trying to see family. Great Dior tote.
> 
> Hi, waving, it’s been quieter than usual.
> 
> I’ve been wondering if I “need” all of my bags and thinking about editing. I certainly “like” having all of them. It’s hard for me to decide while in the Covid reduced outings and activities bubble if this one is still meets the criteria of loved and used frequently. This morning I carried my Marc by Marc Jacobs Natasha in Electric Stage Blue. It’s a medium-large, slouchy, casual crossbody, great leather, great colour (I wore it with a grey wool jacket).
> 
> View attachment 4877123


Fabulous color!!


More bags said:


> Best wishes with Coco. I hope they can figure out what’s going on and help her get better soon.
> Your Studio bag and twilly are fabulous.


Thank you so much, I hope they figure it out as well!
(it's the red - it's wonderful!)


----------



## essiedub

Cookiefiend said:


> Just hanging about
> I’ve been home a bit more lately because my sweet Coco had surgery and we’re still having problems. She’s back at the vet today, and they’re having to go back in to figure out what’s wrong.
> I’ve been carrying my Ferragamo Studio bag lately - it can go on my shoulder and it is The Most Marvelous Red. Just looking at it makes me smile.
> View attachment 4877175


Poor Coco. Hang in there. 
love the red! (And the caviar and champagne paraphernalia in the background


----------



## essiedub

More bags said:


> Congratulations on a safe and successful visit. Sorry that it is so stressful trying to see family. Great Dior tote.
> 
> Hi, waving, it’s been quieter than usual.
> 
> I’ve been wondering if I “need” all of my bags and thinking about editing. I certainly “like” having all of them. It’s hard for me to decide while in the Covid reduced outings and activities bubble if this one is still meets the criteria of loved and used frequently. This morning I carried my Marc by Marc Jacobs Natasha in Electric Stage Blue. It’s a medium-large, slouchy, casual crossbody, great leather, great colour (I wore it with a grey wool jacket).
> 
> View attachment 4877123


It has been quiet.  I‘m guessing much anxiety here in the US until Nov 3rd....
I have a bunch of catch up things to post ...there were discussions about clutches, Chanel non-leather bags...And i promised to do a review on the Celine Belt bag.  I’m trying to wrap up projects for the year so I can reassess my closet situation.  I need to reorganize everything..scarves, watches, SLGs, pens..ugh so much stuff; nowhere really to go.   So I know your dilemna.  I never quite got onto the September challenge. My problem is not changing bags frequently enough. Love the cobalt blue! What’s the scarf?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> Just hanging about
> I’ve been home a bit more lately because my sweet Coco had surgery and we’re still having problems. She’s back at the vet today, and they’re having to go back in to figure out what’s wrong.
> I’ve been carrying my Ferragamo Studio bag lately - it can go on my shoulder and it is The Most Marvelous Red. Just looking at it makes me smile.
> View attachment 4877175



Wow, what a red @Cookiefiend! That´s a great handbag! Does it match the colour of your car? (I spotted the posh car keys.)
All my best wishes for a speedy recovery for your poor Coco!


----------



## Cookiefiend

essiedub said:


> Poor Coco. Hang in there.
> love the red! (And the caviar and champagne paraphernalia in the background


❤️ 
The purse is alllllll about the color - it’s marvelous! 
The leather, the leather lining, and the fun clasp are pretty fun too tho!  (the champagne and caviar bags were swag from the champagne event last week, I haven’t taken it home yet ) 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Wow, what a red @Cookiefiend! That´s a great handbag! Does it match the colour of your car? (I spotted the posh car keys.)
> All my best wishes for a speedy recovery for your poor Coco!


Thank you for your kind words cowgirlsboots! ❤️
That red is just the best! 
My car is black, but those keys aren't to my car. I took that one (also black) because we thought it would be easier for Coco to get in and out of, as it’s closer to the ground.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> Congratulations on a safe and successful visit. Sorry that it is so stressful trying to see family. Great Dior tote.
> 
> Hi, waving, it’s been quieter than usual.
> 
> I’ve been wondering if I “need” all of my bags and thinking about editing. I certainly “like” having all of them. It’s hard for me to decide while in the Covid reduced outings and activities bubble if this one is still meets the criteria of loved and used frequently. This morning I carried my Marc by Marc Jacobs Natasha in Electric Stage Blue. It’s a medium-large, slouchy, casual crossbody, great leather, great colour (I wore it with a grey wool jacket).
> 
> View attachment 4877123


Thank-you! Seeing my people was absolutely great!
The Dior 61 tote had been lingering in my little flat unused as I didn´t have a chance to go there since Christmas. I leave it there, because we usually go out for nicer shopping when I visit and that´s a good opportunity to wear it. This time it only saw the grocery store and drugstore. 
I was very impressed when my older DS had a quick look and said: "that´s Dior, isn´t it?" 

I really felt lonely when I came into here earlier and there weren´t any new posts at all. 

Do we ever "need" a handbag? My Mum never had more than one handbag at a time. She bought a decent well made household brand and wore it until it was used up before buying a new one. She only needed one bag. She never understood why I always wanted different bags for different occasions and outfits. Well, I "needed" them! 
Nowadays with me not going anywhere but grocery shopping while at home I better not ask the "need" question. I do not need a handbag at all. My wallet would do. 
On the other hand I do need most of the bags I own, because they make me happy. They make me smile when I look at them, play with them, caress the leather. Hunting for a bag keeps me mentally sane...

Confession time: This morning I bought a Dior wallet.
Oops! I had showed the Anselm Reyle for Dior woc to DH and he told me not to take "this prescious work of art" to the supermarket and better look for a simpler and easier to replace in case of wreckage Dior wallet. 
Did I need more prompting? No! 
On VC there was a burgundy Dior Karenina wallet listed in the depths of misc. slg´s. The seller accepted my offer and a new account on the app provided a nice voucher, too. This combined with free "direct shipping" (I do not expect an experienced private seller with an item list full of luxury clothes, shoes and bags to own a fake wallet, especially none that has all the details my Karenina bag has, too, so I do not need the authentification and extra shipping from VC) made the purchase quite sensibly priced. Can´t wait to get it!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> Congratulations on a safe and successful visit. Sorry that it is so stressful trying to see family. Great Dior tote.
> 
> Hi, waving, it’s been quieter than usual.
> 
> I’ve been wondering if I “need” all of my bags and thinking about editing. I certainly “like” having all of them. It’s hard for me to decide while in the Covid reduced outings and activities bubble if this one is still meets the criteria of loved and used frequently. This morning I carried my Marc by Marc Jacobs Natasha in Electric Stage Blue. It’s a medium-large, slouchy, casual crossbody, great leather, great colour (I wore it with a grey wool jacket).
> 
> View attachment 4877123



I love the intense blue of your Marc Jacobs bag! Scarf and pen match it perfectly! Your stylings are always impeccable!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

More bags said:


> Congratulations on a safe and successful visit. Sorry that it is so stressful trying to see family. Great Dior tote.
> 
> Hi, waving, it’s been quieter than usual.
> 
> I’ve been wondering if I “need” all of my bags and thinking about editing. I certainly “like” having all of them. It’s hard for me to decide while in the Covid reduced outings and activities bubble if this one is still meets the criteria of loved and used frequently. This morning I carried my Marc by Marc Jacobs Natasha in Electric Stage Blue. It’s a medium-large, slouchy, casual crossbody, great leather, great colour (I wore it with a grey wool jacket).
> 
> View attachment 4877123


Beautiful blue!  I love the leather on the Marc Jacobs Natasha -- so wonderful and rich.  I have a dark pink/magenta Natasha, still with tags, that I am trying to decide if I should keep or not.  I adore the leather on the bag, but I miss not having a top handle.  The bags I reach for the most all tend to be more on the structured side with top handles. 
Love your scarf as well, and I think the blue of the bag would go great with a grey wool jacket!


----------



## essiedub

Cookiefiend said:


> ❤
> The purse is alllllll about the color - it’s marvelous!
> The leather, the leather lining, and the fun clasp are pretty fun too tho!  (the champagne and caviar bags were swag from the champagne event last week, I haven’t taken it home yet )
> 
> Thank you for your kind words cowgirlsboots! ❤
> That red is just the best!
> My car is black, but those keys aren't to my car. I took that one (also black) because we thought it would be easier for Coco to get in and out of, as it’s closer to the ground.


Now that you mention the clasp..do show us how it works! and the interior lining. Speaking of which, I don’t recall this bag..is it new? Ferragamo is so well made. I had a wallet for years, adored it and while it’s still holding up, I gave it a rest when I discovered tof..and color.. and SLGs..and more bags. And here I am now.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you! Seeing my people was absolutely great!
> The Dior 61 tote had been lingering in my little flat unused as I didn´t have a chance to go there since Christmas. I leave it there, because we usually go out for nicer shopping when I visit and that´s a good opportunity to wear it. This time it only saw the grocery store and drugstore.
> I was very impressed when my older DS had a quick look and said: "that´s Dior, isn´t it?"
> 
> I really felt lonely when I came into here earlier and there weren´t any new posts at all.
> 
> Do we ever "need" a handbag? My Mum never had more than one handbag at a time. She bought a decent well made household brand and wore it until it was used up before buying a new one. She only needed one bag. She never understood why I always wanted different bags for different occasions and outfits. Well, I "needed" them!
> Nowadays with me not going anywhere but grocery shopping while at home I better not ask the "need" question. I do not need a handbag at all. My wallet would do.
> On the other hand I do need most of the bags I own, because they make me happy. They make me smile when I look at them, play with them, caress the leather. Hunting for a bag keeps me mentally sane...
> 
> Confession time: This morning I bought a Dior wallet.
> Oops! I had showed the Anselm Reyle for Dior woc to DH and he told me not to take "this prescious work of art" to the supermarket and better look for a simpler and easier to replace in case of wreckage Dior wallet.
> Did I need more prompting? No!
> On VC there was a burgundy Dior Karenina wallet listed in the depths of misc. slg´s. The seller accepted my offer and a new account on the app provided a nice voucher, too. This combined with free "direct shipping" (I do not expect an experienced private seller with an item list full of luxury clothes, shoes and bags to own a fake wallet, especially none that has all the details my Karenina bag has, too, so I do not need the authentification and extra shipping from VC) made the purchase quite sensibly priced. Can´t wait to get it!


Congrats on your Dior wallet.  I love burgundy, especially in the fall and winter.

And I agree with you -- while I may not be carrying my bags out much, I still like having them around and they make me happy.  I like taking pictures of them, and talking about them here on the forum.  It keeps me hopeful that this current situation will eventually improve, even if it takes a little time. 

Since our bags are not getting rotated much these days, I was wondering if any of you have a system or routine for airing the bags in your collection, and getting them out of their dust bags.  Would love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## msd_bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Where is everybody?


Though I’m working from home most of the time, it still really takes a lot of time.  And energy!! And the free time I would have, I spend on my new rekindled hobby - baking!  Baking is cheaper than bags, right! And I already have the tools and gadgets, so I basically spend for ingredients.


Cookiefiend said:


> Just hanging about
> I’ve been home a bit more lately because my sweet Coco had surgery and we’re still having problems. She’s back at the vet today, and they’re having to go back in to figure out what’s wrong.
> I’ve been carrying my Ferragamo Studio bag lately - it can go on my shoulder and it is The Most Marvelous Red. Just looking at it makes me smile.
> View attachment 4877175


Healing wishes to your dear Coco!
Your Ferragamo is such a beauty!  Long before I got to know these ‘other’ big bag brands, Ferragamo is the known brand here in my country together with Gucci, Prada, Chanel and LV.


Purses & Perfumes said:


> Purses & Perfumes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am here....but I'm still trying to catch up on the posts in this thread.   I am going to try and see if I can quote more than one person in the same post for the first time.  Let's see if it works!
> 
> 
> I am sorry to hear that Coco is having problems post-surgery.  Hope the vet is able to figure it out, and hope she feels better soon.
> 
> Your Ferragamo is beautiful!  Is this the small size?   I meant to post about my Ferragamo bags when the topic came up a while back on this thread, but somehow never got around to it.  I don't have the Studio bag, but I do have the Boxyz, and the Joanne flap bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Please post your Ferragamos!
> 
> 
> More bags said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on a safe and successful visit. Sorry that it is so stressful trying to see family. Great Dior tote.
> 
> Hi, waving, it’s been quieter than usual.
> 
> I’ve been wondering if I “need” all of my bags and thinking about editing. I certainly “like” having all of them. It’s hard for me to decide while in the Covid reduced outings and activities bubble if this one is still meets the criteria of loved and used frequently. This morning I carried my Marc by Marc Jacobs Natasha in Electric Stage Blue. It’s a medium-large, slouchy, casual crossbody, great leather, great colour (I wore it with a grey wool jacket).
> 
> View attachment 4877123
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With the pandemic, I’ve also been thinking if it’s ‘right’ to have so many bags.  Since March when our quarantine started, I’ve only carried maybe 5 leather bags total and 2 Tumi nylon bags.
> 
> But, when I take a look at my bag cabinet, I know I cannot let go of a lot of my bags!  So confusing.  But I’m not gonna take any action for now.
Click to expand...


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you and Coco thanks you too!
> It is the medium - and just perfect for me, everything fits just right and I still have a bit of room to carry Mr Cookie's things too…
> 
> Fabulous color!!
> 
> Thank you so much, I hope they figure it out as well!
> (it's the red - it's wonderful!)


Thank you Cookie! 


essiedub said:


> It has been quiet.  I‘m guessing much anxiety here in the US until Nov 3rd....
> I have a bunch of catch up things to post ...there were discussions about clutches, Chanel non-leather bags...And i promised to do a review on the Celine Belt bag.  I’m trying to wrap up projects for the year so I can reassess my closet situation.  I need to reorganize everything..scarves, watches, SLGs, pens..ugh so much stuff; nowhere really to go.   So I know your dilemna.  I never quite got onto the September challenge. My problem is not changing bags frequently enough. Love the cobalt blue! What’s the scarf?


Yes, Nov 3 anxiety on top of the regular covid anxiety.
Thanks for your kind words essiedub. The scarf is a mystery sale Bottega Veneta scarf - I don’t know its name, I liked the colours and pattern. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you! Seeing my people was absolutely great!
> The Dior 61 tote had been lingering in my little flat unused as I didn´t have a chance to go there since Christmas. I leave it there, because we usually go out for nicer shopping when I visit and that´s a good opportunity to wear it. This time it only saw the grocery store and drugstore.
> *I was very impressed when my older DS had a quick look and said: "that´s Dior, isn´t it?"*
> 
> I really felt lonely when I came into here earlier and there weren´t any new posts at all.
> 
> Do we ever "need" a handbag? My Mum never had more than one handbag at a time. She bought a decent well made household brand and wore it until it was used up before buying a new one. She only needed one bag. She never understood why I always wanted different bags for different occasions and outfits. Well, I "needed" them!
> Nowadays with me not going anywhere but grocery shopping while at home I better not ask the "need" question. I do not need a handbag at all. My wallet would do.
> On the other hand I do need most of the bags I own, because they make me happy. They make me smile when I look at them, play with them, caress the leather. Hunting for a bag keeps me mentally sane...
> 
> Confession time: This morning I bought a Dior wallet.
> Oops! I had showed the Anselm Reyle for Dior woc to DH and he told me not to take "this prescious work of art" to the supermarket and better look for a simpler and easier to replace in case of wreckage Dior wallet.
> Did I need more prompting? No!
> On VC there was a burgundy Dior Karenina wallet listed in the depths of misc. slg´s. The seller accepted my offer and a new account on the app provided a nice voucher, too. This combined with free "direct shipping" (I do not expect an experienced private seller with an item list full of luxury clothes, shoes and bags to own a fake wallet, especially none that has all the details my Karenina bag has, too, so I do not need the authentification and extra shipping from VC) made the purchase quite sensibly priced. Can´t wait to get it!


Ha ha, cute remark from your DS id’ing your handbags.  My mom only carries one handbag, as well. Thanks for the feedback on “needs,” things that give us pleasure are certainly needed these days. Congratulations on your new wallet. I can’t wait to see it when it arrives!


cowgirlsboots said:


> I love the intense blue of your Marc Jacobs bag! Scarf and pen match it perfectly! Your stylings are always impeccable!


Thank you so much cowgirlsboots. That is so sweet!


----------



## More bags

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Beautiful blue!  I love the leather on the Marc Jacobs Natasha -- so wonderful and rich.  I have a dark pink/magenta Natasha, still with tags, that I am trying to decide if I should keep or not.  I adore the leather on the bag, *but I miss not having a top handle.  The bags I reach for the most all tend to be more on the structured side with top handles.*
> Love your scarf as well, and I think the blue of the bag would go great with a grey wool jacket!


Thank you for your kind words and well articulated comments. This applies to me, as well - I enjoy carrying top handled bags and structured bags. I have a few bags that are not structured and I usually carry my items in a pouch or insert in those cases. My bag contents swim freely in the Natasha and I may not be used to that! Hmmm, something to ponder.


----------



## More bags

msd_bags said:


> With the pandemic, I’ve also been thinking if it’s ‘right’ to have so many bags. Since March when our quarantine started, I’ve only carried maybe 5 leather bags total and 2 Tumi nylon bags.
> 
> But, when I take a look at my bag cabinet, I know I cannot let go of a lot of my bags! *So confusing. But I’m not gonna take any action for now.*


Congratulations on the baking, msd - yummy!
I completely understand where you are coming from.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Just hanging about
> I’ve been home a bit more lately because my sweet Coco had surgery and we’re still having problems. She’s back at the vet today, and they’re having to go back in to figure out what’s wrong.
> I’ve been carrying my Ferragamo Studio bag lately - it can go on my shoulder and it is The Most Marvelous Red. Just looking at it makes me smile.
> View attachment 4877175


I hope Coco will recover quickly. 
 The bag looks so pretty with the scarf.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Congratulations on a safe and successful visit. Sorry that it is so stressful trying to see family. Great Dior tote.
> 
> Hi, waving, it’s been quieter than usual.
> 
> I’ve been wondering if I “need” all of my bags and thinking about editing. I certainly “like” having all of them. It’s hard for me to decide while in the Covid reduced outings and activities bubble if this one is still meets the criteria of loved and used frequently. This morning I carried my Marc by Marc Jacobs Natasha in Electric Stage Blue. It’s a medium-large, slouchy, casual crossbody, great leather, great colour (I wore it with a grey wool jacket).
> 
> View attachment 4877123


So pretty! I love blue.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Though I’m working from home most of the time, it still really takes a lot of time.  And energy!! And the free time I would have, I spend on my new rekindled hobby - baking!  Baking is cheaper than bags, right! And I already have the tools and gadgets, so I basically spend for ingredients.
> 
> Healing wishes to your dear Coco!
> Your Ferragamo is such a beauty!  Long before I got to know these ‘other’ big bag brands, Ferragamo is the known brand here in my country together with Gucci, Prada, Chanel and LV.


Many years ago I tried baking and was making lots of pies. My problem was I was not as good at sharing as I should have been and gained quite a few pounds. My kids were little then and didn't eat as much. What are you baking?


----------



## doni

Cookiefiend said:


> Just hanging about
> I’ve been home a bit more lately because my sweet Coco had surgery and we’re still having problems. She’s back at the vet today, and they’re having to go back in to figure out what’s wrong.



Oh poor thing. I hope it all goes well and please keep us updated.
My best friend is getting a dog and they are calling her Coco too. So sweet.



cowgirlsboots said:


> Do we ever "need" a handbag? My Mum never had more than one handbag at a time. She bought a decent well made household brand and wore it until it was used up before buying a new one. She only needed one bag. She never understood why I always wanted different bags for different occasions and outfits. Well, I "needed" them!



No we don‘t. Well, maybe we need two, one every day, one we can wear to events.
I remember Elin Kling, on of the first (of the few really) influencers who caught my eye. She used to carry one bag. And then the following year decide on another one, and it was fun to see her thought process.
I have more handbags that I need, but it is not an obscene amount. I like dressing up. It makes me happy, I am not going to apologize for it.
I mean, do we need to drink wine? Or eat cake? Or watch football matches?

Post pics of the wallet when it arrives!



Purses & Perfumes said:


> And I agree with you -- while I may not be carrying my bags out much, I still like having them around and they make me happy.  I like taking pictures of them, and talking about them here on the forum.  It keeps me hopeful that this current situation will eventually improve, even if it takes a little time.
> Since our bags are not getting rotated much these days, I was wondering if any of you have a system or routine for airing the bags in your collection, and getting them out of their dust bags.  Would love to hear your thoughts.



I continue to rotate my bags. Yes, I don‘t go to an office, or to meetings, or traveling, and social life is somewhat diminished. But I still leave the house. And you bet I am going to carry a bag each time that I do! Whether it is for the supermarket, lunch with a friend, or just a walk.

Because I will never go back to my office plus I now have a dog, I am adjusting my handbag wardrobe. And for example I got my Chanel backpack (lambskin) thinking I could wear it for walks in the park. Too extra? Maybe, but it is confortable and it makes me happy, so I am going to wear the hell out of it.
As a friend of mine says, in doubt, always go overdressed


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Just hanging about
> I’ve been home a bit more lately because my sweet Coco had surgery and we’re still having problems. She’s back at the vet today, and they’re having to go back in to figure out what’s wrong.
> I’ve been carrying my Ferragamo Studio bag lately - it can go on my shoulder and it is The Most Marvelous Red. Just looking at it makes me smile.
> View attachment 4877175


OMG - this bag made me insanely envious last time you showed it (when was that? time no longer makes sense) - my envy sent me to reseller sites, even to the Ferragamo store in NYC where I got distracted by a green version of it, etc. etc. etc. I know you love this bag and SO DO I!


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> Congratulations on a safe and successful visit. Sorry that it is so stressful trying to see family. Great Dior tote.
> 
> Hi, waving, it’s been quieter than usual.
> 
> I’ve been wondering if I “need” all of my bags and thinking about editing. I certainly “like” having all of them. It’s hard for me to decide while in the Covid reduced outings and activities bubble if this one is still meets the criteria of loved and used frequently. This morning I carried my Marc by Marc Jacobs Natasha in Electric Stage Blue. It’s a medium-large, slouchy, casual crossbody, great leather, great colour (I wore it with a grey wool jacket).
> 
> View attachment 4877123


Very lovely bag! I'm in the same place - I think I should edit down my collection, but I also "like" having some of the bags I don't use, Covid times has skewed my thinking, so doing nothing at the moment.


----------



## momasaurus

doni said:


> Oh poor thing. I hope it all goes well and please keep us updated.
> My best friend is getting a dog and they are calling her Coco too. So sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> No we don‘t. Well, maybe we need two, one every day, one we can wear to events.
> I remember Elin Kling, on of the first (of the few really) influencers who caught my eye. She used to carry one bag. And then the following year decide on another one, and it was fun to see her thought process.
> I have more handbags that I need, but it is not an obscene amount. I like dressing up. It makes me happy, I am not going to apologize for it.
> I mean, do we need to drink wine? Or eat cake? Or watch football matches?
> 
> Post pics of the wallet when it arrives!
> 
> 
> 
> I continue to rotate my bags. Yes, I don‘t go to an office, or to meetings, or traveling, and social life is somewhat diminished. But I still leave the house. And you bet I am going to carry a bag each time that I do! Whether it is for the supermarket, lunch with a friend, or just a walk.
> 
> Because I will never go back to my office plus I now have a dog, I am adjusting my handbag wardrobe. And for example I got my Chanel backpack (lambskin) thinking I could wear it for walks in the park. Too extra? Maybe, but it is confortable and it makes me happy, so I am going to wear the hell out of it.
> As a friend of mine says, in doubt, always go overdressed


So refreshing to read your thoughts on all this! I want to picture you out for a walk all dolled up. Thanks for the inspiration today!


----------



## doni

momasaurus said:


> So refreshing to read your thoughts on all this! I want to picture you out for a walk all dolled up.


Voilà


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

momasaurus said:


> Very lovely bag! I'm in the same place - I think I should edit down my collection, but I also "like" having some of the bags I don't use, Covid times has skewed my thinking, so doing nothing at the moment.


I have also decided to not make any major editing decisions in this current Covid situation.  Hopefully, the situation will be improved by next spring.


doni said:


> Voilà
> 
> View attachment 4877976


What a beautiful color!  It looks kind of red-brown, maybe with a hint of copper?   My bags do go with me on a walk, and also in the car for errands, etc.  But I need to do a better job of switching and rotating them -- I tend to just stick with the same one for a while.

@More bags, I agree that bag contents swimming freely inside non-structured bags is something I'm not accustomed to either.  Using pouches definitely helps with the organization!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

@msd_bags, here they are -- a picture of my Ferragamo bags, both in shades of brown.  I happen to love brown!  I am planning to carry the Joanne shoulder bag this week, so I will try to post some outdoor pictures in brighter light.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

msd_bags said:


> Though I’m working from home most of the time, it still really takes a lot of time. And energy!! And the free time I would have, I spend on my new rekindled hobby - baking! Baking is cheaper than bags, right! And I already have the tools and gadgets, so I basically spend for ingredients.


Lucky you @msd_bags for knowing how to bake- I´m hopeless at cooking and baking and only do it with gritted teeth when I have to to feed the family. Seeing other people bake or cook as if it were a meditation is great, though.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

doni said:


> Oh poor thing. I hope it all goes well and please keep us updated.
> My best friend is getting a dog and they are calling her Coco too. So sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> No we don‘t. Well, maybe we need two, one every day, one we can wear to events.
> I remember Elin Kling, on of the first (of the few really) influencers who caught my eye. She used to carry one bag. And then the following year decide on another one, and it was fun to see her thought process.
> I have more handbags that I need, but it is not an obscene amount. I like dressing up. It makes me happy, I am not going to apologize for it.
> I mean, do we need to drink wine? Or eat cake? Or watch football matches?
> 
> Post pics of the wallet when it arrives!
> 
> 
> 
> I continue to rotate my bags. Yes, I don‘t go to an office, or to meetings, or traveling, and social life is somewhat diminished. But I still leave the house. And you bet I am going to carry a bag each time that I do! Whether it is for the supermarket, lunch with a friend, or just a walk.
> 
> Because I will never go back to my office plus I now have a dog, I am adjusting my handbag wardrobe. And for example I got my Chanel backpack (lambskin) thinking I could wear it for walks in the park. Too extra? Maybe, but it is confortable and it makes me happy, so I am going to wear the hell out of it.
> As a friend of mine says, in doubt, always go overdressed



You are a girl after my own heart @doni! Dressing up is such fun and even when I do not go out and just dress up for a moment to have a look into the mirror it´s bliss and makes me happy! 
I tend to style the clothes and bags I have in my head and dream about being this pretty girl with a social life who wears this kind of items every day...  

For every day life I usually slop around just because when I sew, paint, make hats, clean up prams or do housework dressing up doesn´t make the slightest sense- I´d simply ruin my clothes. For the school run a fancy (to me!) coat is my quick and easy approach. A nice coat, some boots and a pair of sunglasses glam up any sloppy homewear underneath.... 

We certainly do not need drinking wine, eating cake, buying yet another handbag and still all these treats add to our mental well being. A friend used to say: a session with a therapist will cost you at least 300 Euros and you´ll have to wait for months to get the appointment. When you go on ebay and buy some items you love you´ll instantly feel better and most likely spend a lot less. 

Sure I´ll post pictures once the wallet turns up. The Karenina collection is one of my favourites and I have high expectations. My fingertips are already imagining the deep folds in the soft calfskin...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

doni said:


> Voilà
> 
> View attachment 4877976



That´s GORGEOUS! I need somebody to teach me this seemingly effortless chic style!


----------



## FizzyWater

cowgirlsboots said:


> Lucky you @msd_bags for knowing how to bake- I´m hopeless at cooking and baking and only do it with gritted teeth when I have to to feed the family. Seeing other people bake or cook as if it were a meditation is great, though.



I used to find cooking really boring, but I've been enjoying it lately.  In the past, it's always just me to feed (and I can subsist on dry packaged ramen if need be) unless I'm having guests over, in which case it's an occasion and therefore fun.  Lately I've been spending way too much time and money playing with food and learning techniques.

Back in the day when I was getting mani/pedis, the shop had this YT channel on, and she's aMAZingly soothing.  (Content warning:  Unexpected mold on fermenting tofu, lots of raw meat.)


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> So pretty! I love blue.


Thank you dc!


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> Very lovely bag! I'm in the same place - I think I should edit down my collection, but I also "like" having some of the bags I don't use, Covid times has skewed my thinking, so doing nothing at the moment.


Thank you momasaurus. I appreciate hearing your thoughts on holding on the editing process for now.


----------



## More bags

doni said:


> Voilà
> 
> View attachment 4877976


@doni, you are so chic! I love this look and that backpack!


----------



## More bags

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4878003
> 
> @msd_bags, here they are -- a picture of my Ferragamo bags, both in shades of brown.  I happen to love brown!  I am planning to carry the Joanne shoulder bag this week, so I will try to post some outdoor pictures in brighter light.


Both of these bags are lovely - the sheen of the leather looks amazing!


----------



## dcooney4

If you are have gone out at all this month what did you wear and post a picture? We need more pictures in here even if it is only a wallet or a pouch of some sort.


----------



## dcooney4

Wore this Mz Wallace bag to meet my parents for lunch in an outdoor cafe. I wanted something wipeable with me. The other table was over 12 feet away but better safe than sorry.


----------



## momasaurus

doni said:


> Voilà
> 
> View attachment 4877976


Aw, so cute!


----------



## momasaurus

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4878003
> 
> @msd_bags, here they are -- a picture of my Ferragamo bags, both in shades of brown.  I happen to love brown!  I am planning to carry the Joanne shoulder bag this week, so I will try to post some outdoor pictures in brighter light.


These are so beautiful! And you have hardware choices.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

More bags said:


> Both of these bags are lovely - the sheen of the leather looks amazing!


Thank you!  It's one of the reasons I love smooth leather so much -- the lovely sheen on the leather.


momasaurus said:


> These are so beautiful! And you have hardware choices.


Thank you!  I did wonder if I should have bought the Boxyz in a different color, but I love brown and use my brown handbags quite a bit, and since the hardware was also different, I decided to go ahead and keep it and not exchange it for a different color.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Some off topic eye-candy! 
I spotted this beautiful scarf on ebay today. 
It´s already out of my budget, but I can drool over it, can´t I?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

FizzyWater said:


> I used to find cooking really boring, but I've been enjoying it lately.  In the past, it's always just me to feed (and I can subsist on dry packaged ramen if need be) unless I'm having guests over, in which case it's an occasion and therefore fun.  Lately I've been spending way too much time and money playing with food and learning techniques.
> 
> Back in the day when I was getting mani/pedis, the shop had this YT channel on, and she's aMAZingly soothing.  (Content warning:  Unexpected mold on fermenting tofu, lots of raw meat.)




Haha, I just proved that I can live on cereal for a week (while away and only my boy with me who never eats what I cook anyway...)

I´ll watch the video you recommended. Everything soothing is very welcome.


----------



## Cookiefiend

essiedub said:


> Now that you mention the clasp..do show us how it works! and the interior lining. Speaking of which, I don’t recall this bag..is it new? Ferragamo is so well made. I had a wallet for years, adored it and while it’s still holding up, I gave it a rest when I discovered tof..and color.. and SLGs..and more bags. And here I am now.


Hi Essie - sorry for my delay!
It’s a new style for Ferragamo, I bought it last year. It’s the Studio Bag, I saw one in multi-green and started on a search. I just love it and if I find one in black - I will buy it too. The only thing I don’t like about it, is the pocket under the flap - it’s a pain to get to, and in time will cause the flap to wrinkle and develop a permanent curve.
Here’s a picture of the leather lining in the sunshine:


And how the clasp works:






I hope that helps!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> If you are have gone out at all this month what did you wear and post a picture? We need more pictures in here even if it is only a wallet or a pouch of some sort.



Sorry, I only used this bag while away and already showed it... but here she is again: Dior 61Tote. 



Since I´m back at home the Dior Lovely is back on duty. Lightweight, sturdy and easy to carry on the crook of my arm. 




While the quality of both bags is very different and the Lovely is smaller, I seem to reach for the same style when chosing an "easy" bag.


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> Some off topic eye-candy!
> I spotted this beautiful scarf on ebay today.
> It´s already out of my budget, but I can drool over it, can´t I?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878959


I’m drooling over it too!


----------



## Cookiefiend

doni said:


> Voilà
> 
> View attachment 4877976


I LoVE it!! ❤️


Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4878003
> 
> @msd_bags, here they are -- a picture of my Ferragamo bags, both in shades of brown.  I happen to love brown!  I am planning to carry the Joanne shoulder bag this week, so I will try to post some outdoor pictures in brighter light.


Oh - so pretty! 


dcooney4 said:


> If you are have gone out at all this month what did you wear and post a picture? We need more pictures in here even if it is only a wallet or a pouch of some sort.


I’d love to see more photos too - I’ll make an effort to take pictures!


----------



## Greenredapple

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4878003
> 
> @msd_bags, here they are -- a picture of my Ferragamo bags, both in shades of brown.  I happen to love brown!  I am planning to carry the Joanne shoulder bag this week, so I will try to post some outdoor pictures in brighter light.



Your Joanna flap bag in sella is georgous  I kinda regret not buying when it was available.


----------



## Greenredapple

Hi all. Long time lurker here  I thought it would be nice to join this thread and commit to my resulution not to buy any more bags for the rest of the year. Made three sudden impulse purchases this year, two of which I kinda regret already. Since I got one of my dream off my wishlist recently, I felt like I should try to curb my spending.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Wore this Mz Wallace bag to meet my parents for lunch in an outdoor cafe. I wanted something wipeable with me. The other table was over 12 feet away but better safe than sorry.
> 
> View attachment 4878833



Your MZ Wallace is a very lovely "safety bag" @dcooney4 ! The colour is gorgeous! I hope you had a very good time over lunch with your parents!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Greenredapple said:


> Hi all. Long time lurker here  I thought it would be nice to join this thread and commit to my resulution not to buy any more bags for the rest of the year. Made three sudden impulse purchases this year, two of which I kinda regret already. Since I got one of my dream off my wishlist recently, I felt like I should try to curb my spending.


Welcome, welcome!!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Wore this Mz Wallace bag to meet my parents for lunch in an outdoor cafe. I wanted something wipeable with me. The other table was over 12 feet away but better safe than sorry.
> 
> View attachment 4878833


I like the colour!


----------



## More bags

Greenredapple said:


> Hi all. Long time lurker here  I thought it would be nice to join this thread and commit to my resulution not to buy any more bags for the rest of the year. Made three sudden impulse purchases this year, two of which I kinda regret already. Since I got one of my dream off my wishlist recently, I felt like I should try to curb my spending.


It’s great to have you here. Would you consider sharing pics of your dream/wishlist bag and tell us about it?


----------



## doni

cowgirlsboots said:


> Haha, I just proved that I can live on cereal for a week



Sounds like my son... 



Greenredapple said:


> Hi all. Long time lurker here  I thought it would be nice to join this thread and commit to my resulution not to buy any more bags for the rest of the year. Made three sudden impulse purchases this year, two of which I kinda regret already. Since I got one of my dream off my wishlist recently, I felt like I should try to curb my spending.



Welcome! Sometimes, when you are looking into something and feel the shopping bug, just talking about the in and outs of it in this thread may help not to go with it. That cannot be said of many threads in this forum... But mind you, that’s only _sometimes_...


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

cowgirlsboots said:


> Some off topic eye-candy!
> I spotted this beautiful scarf on ebay today.
> It´s already out of my budget, but I can drool over it, can´t I?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878959


I always admire beautiful scarves, but hardly ever wear them, so my scarf collection continues to remain very small.


Greenredapple said:


> Your Joanna flap bag in sella is georgous  I kinda regret not buying when it was available.


Thank you!  Hopefully they will bring back this flap bag design (or something similar) sometime soon.  They also had this bag in a beautiful velvety deep green that was so tempting to me, but the brown was the one I wanted most.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> It’s great to have you here. Would you consider sharing pics of your dream/wishlist bag and tell us about it?



Oh yes, pleeeeaaasssseeee!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

doni said:


> Sounds like my son...
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome! *Sometimes, when you are looking into something and feel the shopping bug, just talking about the in and outs of it in this thread may help not to go with it. That cannot be said of many threads in this forum... But mind you, that’s only sometimes... *



I totally second @doni! This thread and talking about the urge to shop and the desired items with likeminded and genuinely friendly fellow baglovers has more than once helped me to get my thoughts and desires straight and shop my own closet instead of making a purchase I would have regretted later on. 
BUT *sometimes* sharing my thoughts and desires and getting a lot of feedback has enabled me to go ahead with a purchase- without the slightest regret! 

Welcome!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I always admire beautiful scarves, but hardly ever wear them, so my scarf collection continues to remain very small.


Same here. Beautiful scarves catch my eye, but I hardly wear any. To me they are like beautiful butterflies to be admired from a distance.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

cowgirlsboots said:


> Same here. Beautiful scarves catch my eye, but I hardly wear any. To me they are like beautiful butterflies to be admired from a distance. The scarves I actually wear frequently are more like bats: plain black pashmina or cashmere knit (in winter).


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Some off topic eye-candy!
> I spotted this beautiful scarf on ebay today.
> It´s already out of my budget, but I can drool over it, can´t I?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878959


Beautiful!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Sorry, I only used this bag while away and already showed it... but here she is again: Dior 61Tote.
> View attachment 4878975
> 
> 
> Since I´m back at home the Dior Lovely is back on duty. Lightweight, sturdy and easy to carry on the crook of my arm.
> 
> View attachment 4878978
> 
> 
> While the quality of both bags is very different and the Lovely is smaller, I seem to reach for the same style when chosing an "easy" bag.


Love seeing bags!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Your MZ Wallace is a very lovely "safety bag" @dcooney4 ! The colour is gorgeous! I hope you had a very good time over lunch with your parents!


Thanks! We had a nice visit and a tasty lunch.


----------



## dcooney4

Greenredapple said:


> Hi all. Long time lurker here  I thought it would be nice to join this thread and commit to my resulution not to buy any more bags for the rest of the year. Made three sudden impulse purchases this year, two of which I kinda regret already. Since I got one of my dream off my wishlist recently, I felt like I should try to curb my spending.


Welcome!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Same here. Beautiful scarves catch my eye, but I hardly wear any. To me they are like beautiful butterflies to be admired from a distance.


Me too. I have a few twilly type that I used to tie on bags but I haven't used them for a very long time. Some of the gorgeous large square ones might be nice framed. I can't see myself wearing them. It just isn't me.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Many years ago I tried baking and was making lots of pies. My problem was I was not as good at sharing as I should have been and gained quite a few pounds. My kids were little then and didn't eat as much. What are you baking?


Now I try to bake daily bread stuff - local breads and other buns and brioche.  When I was baking before, I never tried yeast based goodies.  Only sweet desserts and snacks.  But of course, old habits die hard and I’ve also recently baked cheesecakes, choco chip cookies, Tres Leches cake (yum!) and prepared tiramisu (which I spiked with Bailey’s).

My ultimate goal with breads is to make my own sourdough loaf.



Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4878003
> 
> @msd_bags, here they are -- a picture of my Ferragamo bags, both in shades of brown.  I happen to love brown!  I am planning to carry the Joanne shoulder bag this week, so I will try to post some outdoor pictures in brighter light.


These are very elegant bags!!  Love them!


cowgirlsboots said:


> Lucky you @msd_bags for knowing how to bake- I´m hopeless at cooking and baking and only do it with gritted teeth when I have to to feed the family. Seeing other people bake or cook as if it were a meditation is great, though.


I started when I was in Grade 4 I think.  It’s good that I have this because I’m useless at crafts! Lol!


FizzyWater said:


> I used to find cooking really boring, but I've been enjoying it lately.  In the past, it's always just me to feed (and I can subsist on dry packaged ramen if need be) unless I'm having guests over, in which case it's an occasion and therefore fun.  Lately I've been spending way too much time and money playing with food and learning techniques.
> 
> Back in the day when I was getting mani/pedis, the shop had this YT channel on, and she's aMAZingly soothing.  (Content warning:  Unexpected mold on fermenting tofu, lots of raw meat.)



It’s just that cooking and baking mean a lot of dishes and utensils to wash!!
I watched the video and I loved their shabu shabu style with homemade mixes!


----------



## keodi

Cookiefiend said:


> Just hanging about
> I’ve been home a bit more lately because my sweet Coco had surgery and we’re still having problems. She’s back at the vet today, and they’re having to go back in to figure out what’s wrong.
> I’ve been carrying my Ferragamo Studio bag lately - it can go on my shoulder and it is The Most Marvelous Red. Just looking at it makes me smile.
> View attachment 4877175


Your bag is beautiful! that Red! I hope Coco gets well soon!  


More bags said:


> Congratulations on a safe and successful visit. Sorry that it is so stressful trying to see family. Great Dior tote.
> 
> Hi, waving, it’s been quieter than usual.
> 
> I’ve been wondering if I “need” all of my bags and thinking about editing. I certainly “like” having all of them. It’s hard for me to decide while in the Covid reduced outings and activities bubble if this one is still meets the criteria of loved and used frequently. This morning I carried my Marc by Marc Jacobs Natasha in Electric Stage Blue. It’s a medium-large, slouchy, casual crossbody, great leather, great colour (I wore it with a grey wool jacket).
> 
> View attachment 4877123


Ooooh I love your Natasha! the colour is soo saturated!


essiedub said:


> *It has been quiet.  I‘m guessing much anxiety here in the US until Nov 3rd..*..
> I have a bunch of catch up things to post ...there were discussions about clutches, Chanel non-leather bags...And i promised to do a review on the Celine Belt bag.  I’m trying to wrap up projects for the year so I can reassess my closet situation.  I need to reorganize everything..scarves, watches, SLGs, pens..ugh so much stuff; nowhere really to go.   So I know your dilemna.  I never quite got onto the September challenge. My problem is not changing bags frequently enough. Love the cobalt blue! What’s the scarf?


You're not kidding! at least i know I am, the tension in the air can be felt for sure!


momasaurus said:


> Very lovely bag! I'm in the same place - I think I should edit down my collection, but I also "like" having some of the bags I don't use, Covid times has skewed my thinking, *so doing nothing at the moment.*


Very good idea to wait! hopefully things get better in the spring? fingers crossed



doni said:


> Voilà
> 
> View attachment 4877976


Very chic! I like!


cowgirlsboots said:


> Some off topic eye-candy!
> I spotted this beautiful scarf on ebay today.
> It´s already out of my budget, but I can drool over it, can´t I?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878959


Beautiful! Index Palmarum this colour way is really beautiful! I own this scarf in  a different colour way.


----------



## whateve

msd_bags said:


> Now I try to bake daily bread stuff - local breads and other buns and brioche.  When I was baking before, I never tried yeast based goodies.  Only sweet desserts and snacks.  But of course, old habits die hard and I’ve also recently baked cheesecakes, choco chip cookies, Tres Leches cake (yum!) and prepared tiramisu (which I spiked with Bailey’s).
> 
> My ultimate goal with breads is to make my own sourdough loaf.
> 
> 
> These are very elegant bags!!  Love them!
> 
> I started when I was in Grade 4 I think.  It’s good that I have this because I’m useless at crafts! Lol!
> 
> It’s just that cooking and baking mean a lot of dishes and utensils to wash!!
> I watched the video and I loved their shabu shabu style with homemade mixes!


I used to bake bread a lot. I used to knead by hand but ever since I got a food processor, I use that. Sourdough isn't very difficult. You can easily make a starter, but it likely won't be as good as San Francisco sourdough.  

Sometimes I'll make naan for dinner and save the left over dough to make cinnamon rolls the next day. Even though I store it in the refrigerator, it usually smells a little sour the next day. I think any dough will sour if kept alive long enough.


----------



## msd_bags

whateve said:


> I used to bake bread a lot. I used to knead by hand but ever since I got a food processor, I use that. Sourdough isn't very difficult. You can easily make a starter, but it likely won't be as good as San Francisco sourdough.
> 
> Sometimes I'll make naan for dinner and save the left over dough to make cinnamon rolls the next day. Even though I store it in the refrigerator, it usually smells a little sour the next day. I think any dough will sour if kept alive long enough.


Making the sourdough starter from scratch intimidates me.


----------



## msd_bags

I’m happy to post my bag from yesterday. As I earlier said, I’ve used maybe 5 leather bags since the quarantine mid-March.  I had to report to the office yesterday and I used this AMQ Padlock bag for a welcome change.


----------



## essiedub

Cookiefiend said:


> Hi Essie - sorry for my delay!
> It’s a new style for Ferragamo, I bought it last year. It’s the Studio Bag, I saw one in multi-green and started on a search. I just love it and if I find one in black - I will buy it too. The only thing I don’t like about it, is the pocket under the flap - it’s a pain to get to, and in time will cause the flap to wrinkle and develop a permanent curve.
> Here’s a picture of the leather lining in the sunshine:
> View attachment 4878967
> 
> And how the clasp works:
> View attachment 4878968
> 
> View attachment 4878969
> 
> View attachment 4878970
> 
> I hope that helps!


Thank you! I love the clasp mechanism! Now we want to see a modeling shot..hehe


----------



## whateve

msd_bags said:


> Making the sourdough starter from scratch intimidates me.


You can buy some but it is really easy to make. Then once you have made it once, you can save a bit of the dough and use it as starter for the next batch.


----------



## More bags

msd_bags said:


> I’m happy to post my bag from yesterday. As I earlier said, I’ve used maybe 5 leather bags since the quarantine mid-March.  I had to report to the office yesterday and I used this AMQ Padlock bag for a welcome change.
> View attachment 4879836


Great Padlock, I like this colour. Do I recall that you have a black one, too? If so, which one gets carried more frequently?


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Now I try to bake daily bread stuff - local breads and other buns and brioche.  When I was baking before, I never tried yeast based goodies.  Only sweet desserts and snacks.  But of course, old habits die hard and I’ve also recently baked cheesecakes, choco chip cookies, Tres Leches cake (yum!) and prepared tiramisu (which I spiked with Bailey’s).
> 
> My ultimate goal with breads is to make my own sourdough loaf.
> 
> 
> These are very elegant bags!!  Love them!
> 
> I started when I was in Grade 4 I think.  It’s good that I have this because I’m useless at crafts! Lol!
> 
> It’s just that cooking and baking mean a lot of dishes and utensils to wash!!
> I watched the video and I loved their shabu shabu style with homemade mixes!


Fresh bread everyday sounds heavenly.  The other stuff sounds delicious too.


----------



## msd_bags

whateve said:


> You can buy some but it is really easy to make. Then once you have made it once, you can save a bit of the dough and use it as starter for the next batch.


It's like taking care of a special plant, lol. 


More bags said:


> Great Padlock, I like this colour. Do I recall that you have a black one, too? If so, which one gets carried more frequently?


You're right, I have this (Birch) and another in black.  I think the black gets carried more frequently, just because it is black.  Some sort of a go-to color.  But, in terms of looks, the birch really has a more beautiful leather (older season I think) and I'd say a better wow factor IMO.  I thought briefly of letting one go, but I just couldn't do it.


----------



## doni

msd_bags said:


> My ultimate goal with breads is to make my own sourdough loaf.



I am also really attracted to the idea of making sourdough bread, so nurturing. And also intimidated by the idea of having to keep the thing going, like another living being that I become responsible for (basically the reasons why I both love and hate cooking... I love the feeling of feeding my brood, and I resent the feeling of being responsible for feeding my brood, if that makes sense   )

Plus I live in Germany where you can get great bread around every corner!



keodi said:


> Beautiful! Index Palmarum this colour way is really beautiful! I own this scarf in  a different colour way.
> 
> View attachment 4879702


You remind me how much I love this scarf specially in this color way. It is not easy to find nice ones with both good colors and lots of white. Perfection.


----------



## msd_bags

doni said:


> I am also really attracted to the idea of making sourdough bread, so nurturing. And also intimidated by the idea of having to keep the thing going, like another living being that I become responsible for (basically the reasons why I both love and hate cooking... I love the feeling of feeding my brood, and I resent the feeling of being responsible for feeding my brood, if that makes sense   )
> 
> Plus I live in Germany where you can get great bread around every corner!
> 
> 
> You remind me how much I love this scarf specially in this color way. It is not easy to find nice ones with both good colors and lots of white. Perfection.


I totally get it about being responsible for people dependent on you.   

I got into breads this quarantine period just because I depended heavily on deliveries.  I found a baker of yummy breads via Viber marketplace.  But the cost of the courier (motorcycle rider) is more than the cost of 1 pack of bread.  

If I could get good ones around the corner, then I would probably not bake my own breads.  (I realized there is a neighborhood bakery a few meters away.  But, I had tasted its products before and they are not for me.)  How nice that you have easy access to great ones!


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Hi Essie - sorry for my delay!
> It’s a new style for Ferragamo, I bought it last year. It’s the Studio Bag, I saw one in multi-green and started on a search. I just love it and if I find one in black - I will buy it too. The only thing I don’t like about it, is the pocket under the flap - it’s a pain to get to, and in time will cause the flap to wrinkle and develop a permanent curve.
> Here’s a picture of the leather lining in the sunshine:
> View attachment 4878967
> 
> And how the clasp works:
> View attachment 4878968
> 
> View attachment 4878969
> 
> View attachment 4878970
> 
> I hope that helps!


I played with these bags last year in the NYC store and they are really perfect, I have to say! I do need one. Eventually. Is black hard to find?


----------



## momasaurus

I just bought another shawl which makes my YTD stats: 
13 scarves in
6 out.
Ugh - I need to do better.
6 purchases were before Covid, so I can't even blame that, LOL!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> Me too. I have a few twilly type that I used to tie on bags but I haven't used them for a very long time. Some of the gorgeous large square ones might be nice framed. I can't see myself wearing them. It just isn't me.



Here´s what I did with a vintage scarf I liked very much: 





I wouldn´t ever have worn it...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

keodi said:


> Beautiful! Index Palmarum this colour way is really beautiful! I own this scarf in a different colour way.


It´s such a beautiful scarf @keodi! It must feel very special to own a piece like this. How do you style it?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

momasaurus said:


> I just bought another shawl which makes my YTD stats:
> 13 scarves in
> 6 out.
> Ugh - I need to do better.
> 6 purchases were before Covid, so I can't even blame that, LOL!



Aww, don´t torture yourself! It´s just a little scarf... it doesn´t take up much room and it makes you happy...  and maybe with having this new one now you probably will look at the ones you already have with fresh eyes and let another one go.


----------



## More bags

doni said:


> I am also really attracted to the idea of making sourdough bread, so nurturing. And also intimidated by the idea of having to keep the thing going, like another living being that I become responsible for (basically the *reasons why I both love and hate cooking... I love the feeling of feeding my brood, and I resent the feeling of being responsible for feeding my brood, if that makes sense * )


Ha ha, yes, I totally get this and feel the same way!


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> I just bought another shawl which makes my YTD stats:
> 13 scarves in
> 6 out.
> Ugh - I need to do better.
> 6 purchases were before Covid, so I can't even blame that, LOL!


It sounds like you’re actively curating your collection. Some years there is a lot of action (great pieces and good timing), some years more ins than outs, some years less action, all part of the journey. I hope you will share some of your favourite acquisitions.


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> Aww, don´t torture yourself! It´s just a little scarf... it doesn´t take up much room and it makes you happy...  and maybe with having this new one now you probably will look at the ones you already have with fresh eyes and let another one go.


Yes, haha, thanks! I am definitely going to do that.


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> I played with these bags last year in the NYC store and they are really perfect, I have to say! I do need one. Eventually. Is black hard to find?


I don't think so, but I'm afraid to look... One might come home with me!  


momasaurus said:


> I just bought another shawl which makes my YTD stats:
> 13 scarves in
> 6 out.
> Ugh - I need to do better.
> 6 purchases were before Covid, so I can't even blame that, LOL!


Eh - that's not so bad.... 
< speaking from experience over here  >


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> It sounds like you’re actively curating your collection. Some years there is a lot of action (great pieces and good timing), some years more ins than outs, some years less action, all part of the journey. I hope you will share some of your favourite acquisitions.


Very true. Also I sometimes price things high because I am actually ambivalent about letting them go. ARGH. 
Interesting - sometimes the favorite acquisitions are different than the favorite scarves - when something feels like a bargain, or was hard to find, or you win an auction at the last minute, or you bid on it from a train with spotty internet and didn't know whether you won or no - that stuff is really "acquisition fun"!


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> I don't think so, but I'm afraid to look... One might come home with me!
> 
> Eh - that's not so bad....
> < speaking from experience over here  >


Ya, haha to both. There are lots of black studios according to Ms. Google, but all full price. I remember a fabulous sale on studio bags -- when? not too long ago, both at Saks and at Ferragamo itself. We can wait, right?


----------



## whateve

momasaurus said:


> Very true. Also I sometimes price things high because I am actually ambivalent about letting them go. ARGH.
> Interesting - sometimes the favorite acquisitions are different than the favorite scarves - when something feels like a bargain, or was hard to find, or you win an auction at the last minute, or you bid on it from a train with spotty internet and didn't know whether you won or no - that stuff is really "acquisition fun"!


DH tells me I should list everything I own, just price the things I really like at super high prices! I don't understand this logic at all.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Here´s what I did with a vintage scarf I liked very much:
> 
> View attachment 4880107
> View attachment 4880106
> 
> 
> I wouldn´t ever have worn it...


That looks great! It's a wonderful idea. Lately I'm not very motivated to make things.


----------



## keodi

doni said:


> I am also really attracted to the idea of making sourdough bread, so nurturing. And also intimidated by the idea of having to keep the thing going, like another living being that I become responsible for (basically the reasons why I both love and hate cooking... I love the feeling of feeding my brood, and I resent the feeling of being responsible for feeding my brood, if that makes sense   )
> 
> Plus I live in Germany where you can get great bread around every corner!
> 
> 
> You remind me how much I love this scarf specially in this color way. It is not easy to find nice ones with both good colors and lots of white. Perfection.


Thank you!


cowgirlsboots said:


> Here´s what I did with a vintage scarf I liked very much:
> 
> View attachment 4880107
> View attachment 4880106
> 
> 
> I wouldn´t ever have worn it...


Wow! this is so cool! you are so creative!  


cowgirlsboots said:


> It´s such a beautiful scarf @keodi! It must feel very special to own a piece like this. How do you style it?


Thank you! I mainly style it with jeans and a blazer, sometime with a t-shirt and a pencil skirt. I love this scarf so much!


Cookiefiend said:


> I don't think so, but I'm afraid to look... One might come home with me!
> 
> Eh - that's not so bad....
> < speaking from experience over here  >


lol! agreed!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> DH tells me I should list everything I own, just price the things I really like at super high prices! I don't understand this logic at all.


To what end?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> DH tells me I should list everything I own, just price the things I really like at super high prices! I don't understand this logic at all.



I don´t understand it, either. Going by how this worls usually works the highly expensive favourite items will sell in the blink of an eye while the cheap things you actually want to part with stay put...  Plus why ever should you list what you really love and want for sale at all?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> That looks great! It's a wonderful idea. Lately I'm not very motivated to make things.



Thank-you @whateve! The pram I made this quilt for is an English Marmet Queen model and made me think of the Queen of England. The headscarf fit the picture perfectly. My head pictured corgies and wellington boots, too- the pram got lucky I didn´t find a way to incorporate them into the design... 

At the moment making things doesn´t happen for me, either. My motivation is getting lower every darkish day. I´ve been having a pram chassis to clean up on my table for days and can´t muster the energy to work on it. As it simply blocks my table sewing isn´t possible, either.... so I sit at the computer.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

keodi said:


> Thank you! I mainly style it with jeans and a blazer, sometime with a t-shirt and a pencil skirt. I love this scarf so much!


That sounds lovely! Maybe you could take a photo for us next time you wear the scarf? I´d love to see!


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> To what end?


He likes when I sell things. He doesn't understand why i need so many things.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you @whateve! The pram I made this quilt for is an English Marmet Queen model and made me think of the Queen of England. The headscarf fit the picture perfectly. My head pictured corgies and wellington boots, too- the pram got lucky I didn´t find a way to incorporate them into the design...
> 
> At the moment making things doesn´t happen for me, either. My motivation is getting lower every darkish day. I´ve been having a pram chassis to clean up on my table for days and can´t muster the energy to work on it. As it simply blocks my table sewing isn´t possible, either.... so I sit at the computer.


I have a bag sitting, waiting to be painted, for awhile now. I didn't have any problem doing the rest of the rehab, just not looking forward to the painting. It's not an overall paint job, just enough to fix the fading and cover the stains.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I have a bag sitting, waiting to be painted, for awhile now. I didn't have any problem doing the rest of the rehab, just not looking forward to the painting. It's not an overall paint job, just enough to fix the fading and cover the stains.



Good luck with the painting! Do it when you feel like doing it. It won´t run away, I guess... The "just enough to fix jobs" tend to be tricky and need full committment.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

whateve said:


> I have a bag sitting, waiting to be painted, for awhile now. I didn't have any problem doing the rest of the rehab, just not looking forward to the painting. It's not an overall paint job, just enough to fix the fading and cover the stains.


Can you post before and after?


----------



## whateve

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Can you post before and after?


I'll try to but it could be awhile. I didn't take any before pictures myself and the pictures in the listing were horrible. I could take pictures at this stage. It's been washed and conditioned.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you @whateve! The pram I made this quilt for is an English Marmet Queen model and made me think of the Queen of England. The headscarf fit the picture perfectly. My head pictured corgies and wellington boots, too- the pram got lucky I didn´t find a way to incorporate them into the design...
> 
> At the moment making things doesn´t happen for me, either. My motivation is getting lower every darkish day. I´ve been having a pram chassis to clean up on my table for days and can´t muster the energy to work on it. As it simply blocks my table sewing isn´t possible, either.... so I sit at the computer.


Maybe put the pram aside for a week or two.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> He likes when I sell things. He doesn't understand why i need so many things.


Maybe list some old shoes or something you don't want to please  him and keep everything else. I listed some clogs that I didn't wear that were a gift a few years ago and they sold right away.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I have a bag sitting, waiting to be painted, for awhile now. I didn't have any problem doing the rest of the rehab, just not looking forward to the painting. It's not an overall paint job, just enough to fix the fading and cover the stains.


I think we all seem to be stuck at the moment . I have a dog portrait sitting on my easel that I need to finish. It will get done but I am just not motivated. Luckily it is not due till December.


----------



## momasaurus

whateve said:


> DH tells me I should list everything I own, just price the things I really like at super high prices! I don't understand this logic at all.


Well, not everything~! What is he thinking????


----------



## momasaurus

whateve said:


> He likes when I sell things. He doesn't understand why i need so many things.


Who can understand the mind of a man?


----------



## Vintage Leather

whateve said:


> DH tells me I should list everything I own, just price the things I really like at super high prices! I don't understand this logic at all.



Great! Let’s start with *his* stuff!

I’ve had some tough years; some years where selling handbags and jewelry kept the wolf from the door.  I tried that strategy once - listing some stuff I loved for crazy high prices. 
And it sold. 
And then I paid 5x what I sold it for to buy it back.

So is he willing to put up 5x CrazyPants price out of his fun money to cover the regrets?


----------



## More bags

keodi said:


> Your bag is beautiful! that Red! I hope Coco gets well soon!
> 
> Ooooh I love your Natasha! the colour is soo saturated!
> 
> You're not kidding! at least i know I am, the tension in the air can be felt for sure!
> 
> Very good idea to wait! hopefully things get better in the spring? fingers crossed
> 
> 
> Very chic! I like!
> 
> Beautiful! Index Palmarum this colour way is really beautiful! I own this scarf in  a different colour way.
> 
> View attachment 4879702


Thank you keodi - I love the saturated colour, too!


----------



## whateve

Vintage Leather said:


> Great! Let’s start with *his* stuff!
> 
> I’ve had some tough years; some years where selling handbags and jewelry kept the wolf from the door.  I tried that strategy once - listing some stuff I loved for crazy high prices.
> And it sold.
> And then I paid 5x what I sold it for to buy it back.
> 
> So is he willing to put up 5x CrazyPants price out of his fun money to cover the regrets?


I'm not willing to take that risk. Some of the things I bet I'd never find again. 

Too bad I can't start with his stuff. He hardly has anything!


----------



## Vintage Leather

double post


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> He likes when I sell things. *He doesn't understand why i need so many things.*


Oh, poo. What does he know?


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Who can understand the mind of a man?


After (cough-cough) years of marriage, I have given. up. trying.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Bonding with my new puppy


----------



## doni

whateve said:


> He likes when I sell things. He doesn't understand why i need so many things.



Maybe he’s got a point. I am going to give hime the benefit of the doubt. 



SouthernPurseGal said:


> Bonding with my new puppy
> 
> View attachment 4881524



Ooooooh!  Enjoy! Which breed is s/he?


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Bonding with my new puppy
> 
> View attachment 4881524


Is it a chow? So cute!


----------



## muchstuff

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Bonding with my new puppy
> 
> View attachment 4881524


----------



## essiedub

doni said:


> )
> 
> *Plus I live in Germany where you can get great bread around every corner!*
> .


Oh yes! The baked goods!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Yes a chow chow! I now have one in white and in black. My yin yang duo! ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## 880

msd_bags said:


> My ultimate goal with breads is to make my own sourdough loaf.


King arthur flour website has an easy sourdough starter recipe. I almost prefer recipes for ‘discard’ like waffles and crackers more than the actual loaf, truth be told. But then my doctor said I was pre diabetic AND my frig died which  caused me to give away my starter and baking supplies. . . Sourdough biscuits are also delicious. As is rye and pumpernickel flour. And, I find SAF instant yeast is great when you cannot be bothered with the starter. Bc proofing yeast is just the tiniest bit of effort thta will make you decide not to preheat the oven and  buy the damn bread.  By the way, if you are US based, a cheap digital scale is faster than measuring cups or spoons. And, wetter breads are a tiny bit harder to shape but make moister bread.


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> King arthur flour website has an easy sourdough starter recipe. I almost prefer recipes for ‘discard’ like waffles and crackers more than the actual loaf, truth be told. But then my doctor said I was pre diabetic AND my frig died which  caused me to give away my starter and baking supplies. . . Sourdough biscuits are also delicious. As is rye and pumpernickel flour. And, I find SAF instant yeast is great when you cannot be bothered with the starter. Bc proofing yeast is just the tiniest bit of effort thta will make you decide not to preheat the oven and  buy the damn bread.  By the way, if you are US based, a cheap digital scale is faster than measuring cups or spoons. And, wetter breads are a tiny bit harder to shape but make moister bread.


I don't measure the flour when I make bread. I just add until it kneads without too much sticking.


----------



## msd_bags

880 said:


> King arthur flour website has an easy sourdough starter recipe. I almost prefer recipes for ‘discard’ like waffles and crackers more than the actual loaf, truth be told. But then my doctor said I was pre diabetic AND my frig died which  caused me to give away my starter and baking supplies. . . Sourdough biscuits are also delicious. As is rye and pumpernickel flour. And, I find SAF instant yeast is great when you cannot be bothered with the starter. Bc proofing yeast is just the tiniest bit of effort thta will make you decide not to preheat the oven and  buy the damn bread.  By the way, if you are US based, a cheap digital scale is faster than measuring cups or spoons. And, wetter breads are a tiny bit harder to shape but make moister bread.


I follow several recipes from King Arthur flour website.  I have yet to take a look at their starter recipe though.  Oh and I use SAF instant yeast.

I use a digital scale, though I got confused when I first used it (from using cups/volume-based implements).  At King Arthur, 1 cup of all purpose flour is 120g.  But when I scoop my King Arthur flour in my traditional measuring cup, it registered almost 150g. Now I’ve settled to 128g per cup (based on some other websites).

There are times I felt panicky because my dough is too wet!  But yes, the breads turn out really good and moist.


----------



## msd_bags

whateve said:


> I don't measure the flour when I make bread. I just add until it kneads without too much sticking.


I’m a newbie at breads/yeast, so at this time I don’t have a good feel yet of doughs.


----------



## 880

msd_bags said:


> At King Arthur, 1 cup of all purpose flour is 120g. But when I scoop my King Arthur flour in my traditional measuring cup, it registered almost 150g. Now I’ve settled to 128g


In my past experience, Even a gentle dip and scoop of settled flour yields a heavier weight than sprinkling or spooning flour in the cup measurement and leveling off gently. If your flour Has been sitting in a tupperware or zip lock or other bag for a while, it settles and some easy stirring can aerate.  (Slightly OT, I don’t bother to sift bc as per Maida Heatter, sifted cup is roughly 3 pounces, unsifted dip and scoop cup is 4). Also higher protein flour from national brands or high protein Canadian flour is heavier in weight than southern flour of the same volume. I roughly convert the KA recipe cup measurements to ounces or grams and then just Gently shake the Aerated flour in (from the Bag or the tupperware.


----------



## msd_bags

880 said:


> In my past experience, Even a gentle dip and scoop of settled flour yields a heavier weight than sprinkling or spooning flour in the cup measurement and leveling off gently. If your flour Has been sitting in a tupperware or zip lock or other bag for a while, it settles and some easy stirring can aerate.  (Slightly OT, I don’t bother to sift bc as per Maida Heatter, sifted cup is roughly 3 pounces, unsifted dip and scoop cup is 4). Also higher protein flour from national brands or high protein Canadian flour is heavier in weight than southern flour of the same volume. I roughly convert the KA recipe cup measurements to ounces or grams and then just Gently shake the Aerated flour in (from the Bag or the tupperware.


Thanks for the tip!  I think I saw that fluff/aerate thing also belatedly at KA website.

I’m actually in Southeast Asia but I’m happy to have access to some nice ingredients.  Before the pandemic, I only knew to buy at the supermarkets.  But having joined some Viber baking community and marketplace, I got to know and have access to several resellers.


----------



## ElainePG

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Bonding with my new puppy
> 
> View attachment 4881524


Looks like your cute pup is a fan of Notorious RBG!


----------



## 880

msd_bags said:


> Thanks for the tip!  I think I saw that fluff/aerate thing also belatedly at KA website.
> 
> I’m actually in Southeast Asia but I’m happy to have access to some nice ingredients.  Before the pandemic, I only knew to buy at the supermarkets.  But having joined some Viber baking community and marketplace, I got to know and have access to several resellers.


Things have changed! I remember when you couldn’t get some basic things in Asia and vice versa in the US and would have to schlepp stuff in a suitcase. My mom spends half the year or more in SE Asia and likes the easy 15 minute blender recipe for pao di quejo using Tapioca flour (I use bobs red mill in the US). https://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/easy_brazilian_cheese_bread/
She buys blocks of inexpensive manchego from Costco for the cheese.


----------



## Bethwithabagproblem

I seriously need to STOP. Anyone else so bored (pandemic) that shopping for bags is your favorite pastime?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Maybe put the pram aside for a week or two.



Either this (but DH would be a bit miffed as this pram is his Birthday present to me) or force myself to at least clean and polish the chassis that is blocking my table. 
My head is full of sewing ideas....    poor pram! It´s lovely, but cleaning chrome needs the right mood or it will be a poor job. It needs very good light, too. I can sew in the semi dark, but for chrome I need "floodlight" and haven´t found the right solution yet. When it is as darkish outside as it is at the moment here in the afternoons even my good desk lamp and another lamp next to the table don´t provide what I need.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> Too bad I can't start with his stuff. He hardly has anything!


What a shame @whateve! But some men seem to be like this- minimalists. Mine in contrast is a mad collector like myself. But he keeps his stuff mainly in the storage house out of my sight and reach. Sometimes he asks me to list some of his items, but I always refuse as they are mainly car related items I have no clue of and it does not make any sense to take a dictation and be the listing secretary. He can do it himself or leave it. 
After my very makeshift wardrobe/storage broke down a few days ago and I had to take everything out for the repair (it was overwhelming!) I did a good sorting of the contents and while I was at it the back room, too and listed very random items of clothes and "stuff". 
So far- knock on wood!- some have sold. It´s like filling the small change jar, still it feels good to free up space.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Bonding with my new puppy
> 
> View attachment 4881524



Aww, he is too cute! xx


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Bethwithabagproblem said:


> I seriously need to STOP. Anyone else so bored (pandemic) that shopping for bags is your favorite pastime?



Oops... researching and hunting for bags has been keeping me enterntained for months now...  after some actual purchases (of which I do not regret any) I´ve stopped looking for the moment. There´s a new series of The Bold Type on amazone to watch and I´ve ordered a pile of Steinbeck novels... 

Have you bought a lot? I mean just window shopping does not hurt...


----------



## whateve

Bethwithabagproblem said:


> I seriously need to STOP. Anyone else so bored (pandemic) that shopping for bags is your favorite pastime?


I've been spending like there is no tomorrow, not just bags. I did some damage during Amazon prime days. I think surrounding myself with things makes me feel more secure. Many of those things are stuff we can use. I don't like to run out of things and then learn I can't find them. I just ordered some air vent filters. These were getting hard to find because people were buying them to use in masks. 

I ordered a bag a few days ago but I don't feel too guilty as it wasn't very expensive; however, I'll feel bad if it gets discounted more in a few weeks. 

I bought some more books too. I know I'd save a lot if I switched to an ereader but I'm so used to real books. I like to read in the bath. I would be afraid I would drop the ereader in the water.


----------



## Vintage Leather

We closed.

After 4 months of stress, and paperwork, and paperwork getting lost, and spending more on service providers than I really care to think about... the deed was recorded this evening.

And yes, I’ve been stress shopping. And After I sent that wire off to the title company, stress buying.  I mean, once you’ve spent too darn much on a new mattress, a new bracelet really isn’t THAT much, right?!?


----------



## whateve

Vintage Leather said:


> We closed.
> 
> After 4 months of stress, and paperwork, and paperwork getting lost, and spending more on service providers than I really care to think about... the deed was recorded this evening.
> 
> And yes, I’ve been stress shopping. And After I sent that wire off to the title company, stress buying.  I mean, once you’ve spent too darn much on a new mattress, a new bracelet really isn’t THAT much, right?!?


Congratulations!!


----------



## More bags

Vintage Leather said:


> We closed.
> 
> After 4 months of stress, and paperwork, and paperwork getting lost, and spending more on service providers than I really care to think about... the deed was recorded this evening.
> 
> And yes, I’ve been stress shopping. And After I sent that wire off to the title company, stress buying.  I mean, once you’ve spent too darn much on a new mattress, a new bracelet really isn’t THAT much, right?!?


Yaaaaaayyyyyy! Congratulations!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> What a shame @whateve! But some men seem to be like this- minimalists. Mine in contrast is a mad collector like myself. But he keeps his stuff mainly in the storage house out of my sight and reach. Sometimes he asks me to list some of his items, but I always refuse as they are mainly car related items I have no clue of and it does not make any sense to take a dictation and be the listing secretary. He can do it himself or leave it.
> After my very makeshift wardrobe/storage broke down a few days ago and I had to take everything out for the repair (it was overwhelming!) I did a good sorting of the contents and while I was at it the back room, too and listed very random items of clothes and "stuff".
> So far- knock on wood!- some have sold. It´s like filling the small change jar, still it feels good to free up space.


I love watching things go almost as much as getting them.


----------



## dcooney4

Vintage Leather said:


> We closed.
> 
> After 4 months of stress, and paperwork, and paperwork getting lost, and spending more on service providers than I really care to think about... the deed was recorded this evening.
> 
> And yes, I’ve been stress shopping. And After I sent that wire off to the title company, stress buying.  I mean, once you’ve spent too darn much on a new mattress, a new bracelet really isn’t THAT much, right?!?


Congrats on the closing.


----------



## 880

Vintage Leather said:


> We closed.
> 
> After 4 months of stress, and paperwork, and paperwork getting lost, and spending more on service providers than I really care to think about... the deed was recorded this evening.
> 
> And yes, I’ve been stress shopping. And After I sent that wire off to the title company, stress buying.  I mean, once you’ve spent too darn much on a new mattress, a new bracelet really isn’t THAT much, right?!?


Congrats! We’re starting the process (Of finding a place, not the closing)  I’d much rather look at bags than real estate. It’s simpler, cheaper, and more immediate gratification


----------



## Vintage Leather

880 said:


> Congrats! We’re starting the process (Of finding a place, not the closing)  I’d much rather look at bags than real estate. It’s simpler, cheaper, and more immediate gratification



Good luck with your new home!


Honestly, I love shopping for real estate. About a tenth of my Instagram feed is real estate. Sure, it’s not instant gratification - but most of the jewelry and bags I like aren’t either.

What I hate is buying real estate.

I admit it. I’m a control freak. And buying property is depending on so many people to do their job right. At least 15 people were involved with this whole process, and that’s just the ones I know about.

But you will have a smooth and easy process! And you will find the place that’s perfect for you


----------



## msd_bags

880 said:


> Things have changed! I remember when you couldn’t get some basic things in Asia and vice versa in the US and would have to schlepp stuff in a suitcase. My mom spends half the year or more in SE Asia and likes the easy 15 minute blender recipe for pao di quejo using Tapioca flour (I use bobs red mill in the US). https://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/easy_brazilian_cheese_bread/
> She buys blocks of inexpensive manchego from Costco for the cheese.


I still like schlepping stuff when I travel!! Haha. I’ve not heard of pao di quejo but we sure do have tapioca flour.


----------



## msd_bags

whateve said:


> I've been spending like there is no tomorrow, not just bags. I did some damage during Amazon prime days. I think surrounding myself with things makes me feel more secure. Many of those things are stuff we can use. I don't like to run out of things and then learn I can't find them. I just ordered some air vent filters. These were getting hard to find because people were buying them to use in masks.
> 
> I ordered a bag a few days ago but I don't feel too guilty as it wasn't very expensive; however, I'll feel bad if it gets discounted more in a few weeks.
> 
> I bought some more books too. I know I'd save a lot if I switched to an ereader but I'm so used to real books. I like to read in the bath. I would be afraid I would drop the ereader in the water.


I also am not shopping for bags right now!!  More of kitchen stuff. And my wallet is happier!!


Vintage Leather said:


> We closed.
> 
> After 4 months of stress, and paperwork, and paperwork getting lost, and spending more on service providers than I really care to think about... the deed was recorded this evening.
> 
> And yes, I’ve been stress shopping. And After I sent that wire off to the title company, stress buying.  I mean, once you’ve spent too darn much on a new mattress, a new bracelet really isn’t THAT much, right?!?


Congrats!! How exciting to be moving to a new place!


----------



## 880

Vintage Leather said:


> onestly, I love shopping for real estate. About a tenth of my Instagram feed is real estate. Sure, it’s not instant gratification - but most of the jewelry and bags I like aren’t either.
> 
> What I hate is buying real estate.


congrats on your new home and new bracelet! @msd_bags, I love buying kitchen stuff too!

@Vintage Leather, i almost spit out my tea laughing at  quote ^  bc I’m the complete opposite of you!  I hate looking at or shopping for real estate. But, I enjoy assembling a team of broker, inspector, architect, interior, lawyer, who all work well together on this. After all, they are doing the nuts and bolts wor, not me.

I’m a buyer, not a shopper, and I prefer a fair negotiated discount for cash and a speedy close (at sellers convenience).  I hate sellers that don’t disclose all flaws, especially those readily discoverable. I retracted our most recent accepted bid bc of undisclosed post red flag inspection issues, so now, esp. bc we want pre WWI bones, I always ask for permission to do substantial due diligence before negotiating an accepted bid. Even if you’re doing  inspections, arch sketches or legal DD on a few possibilities, not just one, the team gets more opportunity to work together and solidify factors that affect a bid, like, rough estimates for WWI quality gut renovation to the studs;  multiple compressor, zoned ductless central air and electric, plumbing and gas; and any alteration to interior/exterior space including permits and grandfathered features etc.  I was fascinated to learn central air could be x amount in a pre WWI coop. Or that the best, museum quality (which we don’t need) hw floor installation could be y.

Our favorite contractor retired to a farm, and is riding motorcycles , tinkering and home schooling his last HS age child. But, I trust the architect to come up with others for bid and, equally as important, act as project manager, so I don’t have to. In other words, I don’t have to be in control so long as someonE else (hopefully more experienced) is. 

oddly, bc DH and I have a certain type of taste, I do like distressed estate condition properties with great bones and location. (Kind of like how I like bags).


----------



## MrsGAM

Bethwithabagproblem said:


> I seriously need to STOP. Anyone else so bored (pandemic) that shopping for bags is your favorite pastime?


OMG, yes! I bought over a dozen bags since the stay at home order - my state is almost at the last stage of opening up now, though. I've put myself on a serious bag ban, but I also told hubby I'm going to start putting aside money every month for an HG vintage Coach bag (a Bonnie Cashin era bag!). I'm hoping that I can get it by December, but I probably won't be able to get it until next year at the rate I'm saving. Assuming no one buys it before I can afford it!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I've been spending like there is no tomorrow, not just bags. I did some damage during Amazon prime days. I think surrounding myself with things makes me feel more secure. Many of those things are stuff we can use. I don't like to run out of things and then learn I can't find them. I just ordered some air vent filters. These were getting hard to find because people were buying them to use in masks.
> 
> I ordered a bag a few days ago but I don't feel too guilty as it wasn't very expensive; however, I'll feel bad if it gets discounted more in a few weeks.
> 
> I bought some more books too. I know I'd save a lot if I switched to an ereader but I'm so used to real books. I like to read in the bath. I would be afraid I would drop the ereader in the water.



I totally relate! The urge to feel secure is huge and stocking up a primal need. 
Re real books vs e-readers I´m with you, too. To really enjoy a book I need it on paper, in my hands.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Vintage Leather said:


> And yes, I’ve been stress shopping. And After I sent that wire off to the title company, stress buying. I mean, once you’ve spent too darn much on a new mattress, a new bracelet really isn’t THAT much, right?!?


Haha, I do relate! Every time I come home from doing the groceries and have spent so much money on just food- and nothing fancy, just basic food- I feel the urge to have something nice for myself to keep...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> I love watching things go almost as much as getting them.



Agreed! Seeing things I simply do not need or want anymore go makes me feel good- even if the money is meagre.


----------



## whateve

MrsGAM said:


> OMG, yes! I bought over a dozen bags since the stay at home order - my state is almost at the last stage of opening up now, though. I've put myself on a serious bag ban, but I also told hubby I'm going to start putting aside money every month for an HG vintage Coach bag (a Bonnie Cashin era bag!). I'm hoping that I can get it by December, but I probably won't be able to get it until next year at the rate I'm saving. Assuming no one buys it before I can afford it!


Is there a particular BC bag that you are looking for? My dream BC is a safari bag in pretty colors.


----------



## MrsGAM

whateve said:


> Is there a particular BC bag that you are looking for? My dream BC is a safari bag in pretty colors.


I'm looking for one of the single entry swing bags with the kisslock pocket on the front! I'd love it in red. I found one on Etsy and I'm currently seeing if they'll put it on layaway for me! I think I can swing paying it off by Christmas.

I would also love one of those mini shoppers with the outside kisslock pocket, too. Or just any of the BC bags with the outside kisslock pocket


----------



## doni

Vintage Leather said:


> Good luck with your new home!
> 
> 
> Honestly, I love shopping for real estate. About a tenth of my Instagram feed is real estate. Sure, it’s not instant gratification - but most of the jewelry and bags I like aren’t either.
> 
> What I hate is buying real estate.
> 
> I admit it. I’m a control freak. And buying property is depending on so many people to do their job right. At least 15 people were involved with this whole process, and that’s just the ones I know about.
> 
> But you will have a smooth and easy process! And you will find the place that’s perfect for you



Congratulations on closing the deal!

I do wonder, why is buying property in the US so complicated? And involving so many people? All the times I have bought (or sold) a home, it has been quite straight forward and certainly not involving anything like 15 people!
Now, moving and house reforms, that I do find stressful.


----------



## doni

880 said:


> oddly, bc DH and I have a certain type of taste, I do like distressed estate condition properties with great bones and location. (Kind of like how I like bags).



Aside from the fact that location doesn’t really matter for bags... Unless it is our own wardrobes I guess! The ideal location!


----------



## 880

doni said:


> Aside from the fact that location doesn’t really matter for bags... Unless it is our own wardrobes I guess! The ideal location!


Our wardrobe is the ultimate destination, but I was thinking that I like hunting for interesting things from  Recommended Japanese Resellers or japanese ebay, Hong kong resellers,  or luxury zurich in the EU. I also used to love Didier Ludot in Paris.  My preloved bags also travel  first class to a luxury atelier/ rejuvenation spa in Montana with stunning views of horses belonging to @docride.  I just love repurposing old things to extend their life andperhaps create something new.


----------



## Vintage Leather

doni said:


> Congratulations on closing the deal!
> 
> I do wonder, why is buying property in the US so complicated? And involving so many people? All the times I have bought (or sold) a home, it has been quite straight forward and certainly not involving anything like 15 people!
> Now, moving and house reforms, that I do find stressful.



No one works alone and a lot of people go on vacation, I suppose?
The 15 are:
-My agent
-My agent’s assistant
-My agent’s coworker who took over for her while she went on vacation

-My mortgage broker
-Her two assistants
-The loan originator
-Underwriter
-Head of underwriting who called me when the loan originator filled out a paper incorrectly
-Closing document preparer

-Sr Escrow Officer
-Jr escrow officer(s?)
-receptionist at title company who manages wiring instructions and bank information 

-insurance agent
-appraiser
-inspector
-pest inspector
-roofer to inspect roof problems
-plumber to give a second opinion when the seller’s plumber was stupid   



all of these people I either had to talk to or write checks to. There was also people at the county recorders office, but they weren’t asking me questions.


----------



## msd_bags

doni said:


> Congratulations on closing the deal!
> 
> I do wonder, why is buying property in the US so complicated? And involving so many people? All the times I have bought (or sold) a home, it has been quite straight forward and certainly not involving anything like 15 people!
> Now, moving and house reforms, that I do find stressful.


I have also wondered about this since I heard this from my sister in the US.  Here, it’s pretty straightforward.  There is a price set by the seller/broker.  The most you do as a buyer is to negotiate for discounts (not necessarily given).  The broker may help you with obtaining external financing if that’s your route, or the seller may have its own financing scheme (if it’s a big company).


----------



## 880

msd_bags said:


> I have also wondered about this since I heard this from my sister in the US.  Here, it’s pretty straightforward.  There is a price set by the seller/broker.  The most you do as a buyer is to negotiate for discounts (not necessarily given).  The broker may help you with obtaining external financing if that’s your route, or the seller may have its own financing scheme (if it’s a big company).


In NYC, it’s  simpler and faster if you are paying cash for a property that is not a cooperative as co-ops require more extensive board applications; approvals and info. But, if it’s a landmark building; in a historic neighborhood or if it has other special features, there are always complicating Regulations, permits, approvals and constraints of the space.  Due diligence would also include stuff like making sure any views remain unimpeded (air rights of neighboring buildings) and probably lot of other factors. The more factors to take into consideration, the more people? Apologies for OT


----------



## Vintage Leather

msd_bags said:


> I have also wondered about this since I heard this from my sister in the US.  Here, it’s pretty straightforward.  There is a price set by the seller/broker.  The most you do as a buyer is to negotiate for discounts (not necessarily given).  The broker may help you with obtaining external financing if that’s your route, or the seller may have its own financing scheme (if it’s a big company).


A quick description of purchasing American real estate if you are financing.  Scroll past if it’s a familiar beast:



Spoiler



In the US, when an individual wants to sell their home, they’ll contact a real estate agent, who will estimate the value, take photos and write up a description. They’ll then upload that to the Multiple Listing Service, and coordinate showings of the house.

When someone wants to buy a house, they first need to establish how much they can spend, either by showing cash or by getting a prequalification letter from a mortgage lender. There are thousands of lenders, who have a wide range of fees and interest rates, so you can work directly with a lender or with a broker who gets quotes for you.

Once Prequalified, your agent shows you properties, and if you like one, will create an offer contract. It can be for more than the asking price, or less, and there are different concessions you can ask for or refuse (furniture or some appliances, longer closing date or shorter. How much cash should you put down to show you are serious) The selling agent will show all the offers to the sellers, and they’ll pick one

You’ll send your earnest money to the chosen title (or escrow) company, whoes job is to determines if the property can be sold (if the deed is clear) and they hold money for the transaction. They also deterhow much additional money you will pay per month for things like insurance and taxes. They hold the money and coordinate with the state records department.

You then have 10 days to find everything wrong with the property. You hire an inspector, and often other specialist if your inspector finds problems. Before the end of the 10 days, your agent will ask for things to be repaired, fixed, or for the seller to either pay closing cost or reduce the price.

Your lender will start the process of approving you for a loan, asking for your financial and income history. They’ll give all this information to their underwriting department who will decide if you’re worth gambling on. They may ask for more information from you. They will also randomly select an appraiser who will determine how much the house is worth based on its features and comparable houses that have sold. The selling or buying agent can show comparable houses, but otherwise should have limited contact with the appraiser (if they appraiser talks out of turn, the appraiser can lose his or her license and the house will need to be reappraised) The buyer pays for the appraisal, and the seller will only get a copy of there are things that need to be fixed for the loan to be funded

Meanwhile, back at the house, the seller is fixing anything they agreed to fix, and waiting for the check to come in.

25 to 50 days later, the lender agrees to loan money for this particular property, and they’ve worked with the title company to figure out how much cash the buyer will need to bring to the table (down payment, loan fees, pre-paying for a few months of insurance and taxes) They then send the closing documents to the buyer. The buyer wires the money to the title company.  The lender then generates closing instructions which are sent to the title company.

Closing day, 30 to 60 days after it all begins, the buyer and seller goes in to the title company. A notary determines that they are who they say they are, that they are of sound mind and not signing under duress. Everyone then signs a massive stack of documents. The documents are sent to the lender, who cuts a check. Then the deed is transferred to the buyer, and that’s recorded at the county offices. The title company pays the agreed commission to the agents (usually 3% to the buying agent and 3% to the selling agent), pays any remaining property taxes, and the remainder goes to the seller)

so, lots of people. And that’s assuming it’s a normal sale, and not a bank owned property or an auction.



And this doesn’t include the complications 880 mentioned, with Cps, HOAs or historical register buildings.

And while I’m OT, @880, I am impressed and in awe of you!  Prewar and Arts and Crafts are some of my favorite architectural styles, and that must be wonderful to be able to play with original buildings, with some of their fabulous elements. If you ever feel like sharing pictures, I’d love to


----------



## doni

Vintage Leather said:


> No one works alone and a lot of people go on vacation, I suppose?
> The 15 are:
> -My agent
> -My agent’s assistant
> -My agent’s coworker who took over for her while she went on vacation
> 
> -My mortgage broker
> -Her two assistants
> -The loan originator
> -Underwriter
> -Head of underwriting who called me when the loan originator filled out a paper incorrectly
> -Closing document preparer
> 
> -Sr Escrow Officer
> -Jr escrow officer(s?)
> -receptionist at title company who manages wiring instructions and bank information
> 
> -insurance agent
> -appraiser
> -inspector
> -pest inspector
> -roofer to inspect roof problems
> -plumber to give a second opinion when the seller’s plumber was stupid
> all of these people I either had to talk to or write checks to. There was also people at the county recorders office, but they weren’t asking me questions.





I am trying to think, here, the last time I bougth.

Seller (no agent as it was a building company selling directly)
Bank Manager (they don’t really do any in depth due diligence on the property)
Notary (they take care of the register)
Lawyer (because we actually took them to Court for a window issue. Otherwise, there would have been no lawyer).

My husband is an architect (and I am a lawyer, we are the couple from hell to state agents ) so that helps. But still.



msd_bags said:


> I have also wondered about this since I heard this from my sister in the US.  Here, it’s pretty straightforward.  There is a price set by the seller/broker.  The most you do as a buyer is to negotiate for discounts (not necessarily given).  The broker may help you with obtaining external financing if that’s your route, or the seller may have its own financing scheme (if it’s a big company).



I know right? And in Germany there is not even that much negotiating discounts, Germans are not into bargaining at all.

And at the moment you are lucky if you are in time to even express your interest before a property is gone, let alone negotiate the price...



880 said:


> In NYC, it’s  simpler and faster if you are paying cash for a property that is not a cooperative as co-ops require more extensive board applications; approvals and info. But, if it’s a landmark building; in a historic neighborhood or if it has other special features, there are always complicating Regulations, permits, approvals and constraints of the space.  Due diligence would also include stuff like making sure any views remain unimpeded (air rights of neighboring buildings) and probably lot of other factors. The more factors to take into consideration, the more people? Apologies for OT



Okay, in Europe we have no historical buildings, so that must be it 

No, really, we do. We just call them old houses (literally, in Germany, altbauwohnung) and call a guy some friend recommended to throw a bit of plaster in and change the bathrooms 



Vintage Leather said:


> A quick description of purchasing American real estate if you are financing.  Scroll past if it’s a familiar beast:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> And this doesn’t include the complications 880 mentioned, with Cps, HOAs or historical register buildings.



I am exhausted just reading this! Lots of differences and intermediate steps we don‘t have. I thought because we have notaries maybe things are easier, but you also use a notary.


----------



## doni

Sorry, double post


----------



## doni

Sorry, double post


----------



## 880

Vintage Leather said:


> Prewar and Arts and Crafts are some of my favorite architectural styles


Thank you so much! we have that in common! I love them too! If I get to closing without incident, I have a feeling it will be a very long time in construction so any pic would be of. . . dumpsters  but I can pm. Some strict co-ops used to only allow construction in the summertime (and I am trying not to fall in love with any of those lol)


----------



## Vintage Leather

doni said:


> I am trying to think, here, the last time I bougth.
> 
> Seller (no agent as it was a building company selling directly)
> Bank Manager (they don’t really do any in depth due diligence on the property)
> Notary (they take care of the register)
> Lawyer (because we actually took them to Court for a window issue. Otherwise, there would have been no lawyer).
> 
> My husband is an architect (and I am a lawyer, we are the couple from hell to state agents ) so that helps. But still.
> 
> 
> 
> I know right? And in Germany there is not even that much negotiating discounts, Germans are not into bargaining at all.
> 
> And at the moment you are lucky if you are in time to even express your interest before a property is gone, let alone negotiate the price...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, in Europe we have no historical buildings, so that must be it
> 
> No, really, we do. We just call them old houses (literally, in Germany, altbauwohnung) and call a guy some friend recommended to throw a bit of plaster in and change the bathrooms
> 
> 
> 
> I am exhausted just reading this! Lots of differences and intermediate steps we don‘t have. I thought because we have notaries maybe things are easier, but you also use a notary.



Our notaries and European notaries are different. We have hundreds of thousands of notaries, for most it’s a part of a different job they do (they work for title companies, or banks, or libraries) and their only job is to verify identities, confirm the signer is legally able to sign, and to watch the document being signed.

From my research, EU notaries are lawyers, who do half the work that is performed by paraprofessionals at the title company (make sure the deed is clear, pull all historic records on surveys, ect) and county recorders office (certify that the new deed is valid, check it and file it into records)

So, yes, the EU notaries do make a big difference and cut down on the sheer number of people


----------



## msd_bags

Vintage Leather said:


> A quick description of purchasing American real estate if you are financing.  Scroll past if it’s a familiar beast:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> In the US, when an individual wants to sell their home, they’ll contact a real estate agent, who will estimate the value, take photos and write up a description. They’ll then upload that to the Multiple Listing Service, and coordinate showings of the house.
> 
> When someone wants to buy a house, they first need to establish how much they can spend, either by showing cash or by getting a prequalification letter from a mortgage lender. There are thousands of lenders, who have a wide range of fees and interest rates, so you can work directly with a lender or with a broker who gets quotes for you.
> 
> Once Prequalified, your agent shows you properties, and if you like one, will create an offer contract. It can be for more than the asking price, or less, and there are different concessions you can ask for or refuse (furniture or some appliances, longer closing date or shorter. How much cash should you put down to show you are serious) The selling agent will show all the offers to the sellers, and they’ll pick one
> 
> You’ll send your earnest money to the chosen title (or escrow) company, whoes job is to determines if the property can be sold (if the deed is clear) and they hold money for the transaction. They also deterhow much additional money you will pay per month for things like insurance and taxes. They hold the money and coordinate with the state records department.
> 
> You then have 10 days to find everything wrong with the property. You hire an inspector, and often other specialist if your inspector finds problems. Before the end of the 10 days, your agent will ask for things to be repaired, fixed, or for the seller to either pay closing cost or reduce the price.
> 
> Your lender will start the process of approving you for a loan, asking for your financial and income history. They’ll give all this information to their underwriting department who will decide if you’re worth gambling on. They may ask for more information from you. They will also randomly select an appraiser who will determine how much the house is worth based on its features and comparable houses that have sold. The selling or buying agent can show comparable houses, but otherwise should have limited contact with the appraiser (if they appraiser talks out of turn, the appraiser can lose his or her license and the house will need to be reappraised) The buyer pays for the appraisal, and the seller will only get a copy of there are things that need to be fixed for the loan to be funded
> 
> Meanwhile, back at the house, the seller is fixing anything they agreed to fix, and waiting for the check to come in.
> 
> 25 to 50 days later, the lender agrees to loan money for this particular property, and they’ve worked with the title company to figure out how much cash the buyer will need to bring to the table (down payment, loan fees, pre-paying for a few months of insurance and taxes) They then send the closing documents to the buyer. The buyer wires the money to the title company.  The lender then generates closing instructions which are sent to the title company.
> 
> Closing day, 30 to 60 days after it all begins, the buyer and seller goes in to the title company. A notary determines that they are who they say they are, that they are of sound mind and not signing under duress. Everyone then signs a massive stack of documents. The documents are sent to the lender, who cuts a check. Then the deed is transferred to the buyer, and that’s recorded at the county offices. The title company pays the agreed commission to the agents (usually 3% to the buying agent and 3% to the selling agent), pays any remaining property taxes, and the remainder goes to the seller)
> 
> so, lots of people. And that’s assuming it’s a normal sale, and not a bank owned property or an auction.
> 
> 
> 
> And this doesn’t include the complications 880 mentioned, with Cps, HOAs or historical register buildings.
> 
> And while I’m OT, @880, I am impressed and in awe of you!  Prewar and Arts and Crafts are some of my favorite architectural styles, and that must be wonderful to be able to play with original buildings, with some of their fabulous elements. If you ever feel like sharing pictures, I’d love to


Oh wow, such a lengthy process!  But I guess that’s due diligence working.  
Thanks for explaining!!  Much to learn.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> Our wardrobe is the ultimate destination, but I was thinking that I like hunting for interesting things from  Recommended Japanese Resellers or japanese ebay, Hong kong resellers,  or luxury zurich in the EU. I also used to love Didier Ludot in Paris.  My preloved bags also travel  first class to a luxury atelier/ rejuvenation spa in Montana with stunning views of horses belonging to @docride.  I just love repurposing old things to extend their life andperhaps create something new.



The Japanese and Hong Kong sellers often have very interesting listings... as does ebay USA...  for me all listings from outside the EU are off limits, though. At the end of the year GB will be lost for me, too. 
Taxes and the whole customs proceedings are simply too much for me. Lots of my bags were kind of distressed - "the price reflected the condition"- when I bought them. They had a home spa. I did as much as I could on my own and am happy with my efforts in general. Actually I´m amazed how much can be done at home while learning by doing.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Vintage Leather said:


> A quick description of purchasing American real estate if you are financing.  Scroll past if it’s a familiar beast:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> In the US, when an individual wants to sell their home, they’ll contact a real estate agent, who will estimate the value, take photos and write up a description. They’ll then upload that to the Multiple Listing Service, and coordinate showings of the house.
> 
> When someone wants to buy a house, they first need to establish how much they can spend, either by showing cash or by getting a prequalification letter from a mortgage lender. There are thousands of lenders, who have a wide range of fees and interest rates, so you can work directly with a lender or with a broker who gets quotes for you.
> 
> Once Prequalified, your agent shows you properties, and if you like one, will create an offer contract. It can be for more than the asking price, or less, and there are different concessions you can ask for or refuse (furniture or some appliances, longer closing date or shorter. How much cash should you put down to show you are serious) The selling agent will show all the offers to the sellers, and they’ll pick one
> 
> You’ll send your earnest money to the chosen title (or escrow) company, whoes job is to determines if the property can be sold (if the deed is clear) and they hold money for the transaction. They also deterhow much additional money you will pay per month for things like insurance and taxes. They hold the money and coordinate with the state records department.
> 
> You then have 10 days to find everything wrong with the property. You hire an inspector, and often other specialist if your inspector finds problems. Before the end of the 10 days, your agent will ask for things to be repaired, fixed, or for the seller to either pay closing cost or reduce the price.
> 
> Your lender will start the process of approving you for a loan, asking for your financial and income history. They’ll give all this information to their underwriting department who will decide if you’re worth gambling on. They may ask for more information from you. They will also randomly select an appraiser who will determine how much the house is worth based on its features and comparable houses that have sold. The selling or buying agent can show comparable houses, but otherwise should have limited contact with the appraiser (if they appraiser talks out of turn, the appraiser can lose his or her license and the house will need to be reappraised) The buyer pays for the appraisal, and the seller will only get a copy of there are things that need to be fixed for the loan to be funded
> 
> Meanwhile, back at the house, the seller is fixing anything they agreed to fix, and waiting for the check to come in.
> 
> 25 to 50 days later, the lender agrees to loan money for this particular property, and they’ve worked with the title company to figure out how much cash the buyer will need to bring to the table (down payment, loan fees, pre-paying for a few months of insurance and taxes) They then send the closing documents to the buyer. The buyer wires the money to the title company.  The lender then generates closing instructions which are sent to the title company.
> 
> Closing day, 30 to 60 days after it all begins, the buyer and seller goes in to the title company. A notary determines that they are who they say they are, that they are of sound mind and not signing under duress. Everyone then signs a massive stack of documents. The documents are sent to the lender, who cuts a check. Then the deed is transferred to the buyer, and that’s recorded at the county offices. The title company pays the agreed commission to the agents (usually 3% to the buying agent and 3% to the selling agent), pays any remaining property taxes, and the remainder goes to the seller)
> 
> so, lots of people. And that’s assuming it’s a normal sale, and not a bank owned property or an auction.
> 
> 
> 
> And this doesn’t include the complications 880 mentioned, with Cps, HOAs or historical register buildings.
> 
> And while I’m OT, @880, I am impressed and in awe of you!  Prewar and Arts and Crafts are some of my favorite architectural styles, and that must be wonderful to be able to play with original buildings, with some of their fabulous elements. If you ever feel like sharing pictures, I’d love to



Thanks for this detailed description of the process! I had no idea! Buying the only house we ever bought here in Germany was so much simpler. Found it listed on the seller´s website, signed a contract at a Notary´s, paid in full by bank transfer (as the price refelcted the condition), paid real estate transfer tax, got the land register entry, paid the fees and this it was. Nobody ever asked about insurances and all that stuff. It´s a listed historical building from 1895 and the law controls what we can do with it and in which way, but this never played a roll while actually buying it.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

doni said:


> Okay, in Europe we have no historical buildings, so that must be it
> 
> No, really, we do. We just call them old houses (literally, in Germany, altbauwohnung) and call a guy some friend recommended to throw a bit of plaster in and change the bathrooms


Oh, we do have historical buildings- denkmalgeschützte Gebäude. We live in one. The Denkmalschutzbehörde wants a say in what ever work you do...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

My wallet has arrived! 
I´m really happy with it! It even came with the dust bag and a lovely Dior paper bag. To me it looks like never used.




Dior Karenina, 2008

It´ll get some conditioner later and then will move into my handbag.


----------



## doni

cowgirlsboots said:


> Oh, we do have historical buildings- denkmalgeschützte Gebäude. We live in one. The Denkmalschutzbehörde wants a say in what ever work you do...


Oh, of course, I know we do!
But just meant, many a building that is not listed here would be if in the US... 

And things have changed I realize, but as a student in Florence I had an apartment in the palazzo of the Machiavelli, where Machiavello himself was born. The things they had done and did to those buildings in Italy! 
It was a great experience though.


----------



## More bags

doni said:


> Oh, of course, I know we do!
> But just meant, many a building that is not listed here would be if in the US...
> 
> And things have changed I realize, but as a student in Florence I had an apartment in the palazzo of the Machiavelli, where Machiavello himself was born. The things they had done and did to those buildings in Italy!
> It was a great experience though.


That sounds like an amazing experience!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> My wallet has arrived!
> I´m really happy with it! It even came with the dust bag and a lovely Dior paper bag. To me it looks like never used.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884682
> 
> Dior Karenina, 2008
> 
> It´ll get some conditioner later and then will move into my handbag.


Congratulations on your wonderful wallet!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

doni said:


> Oh, of course, I know we do!
> But just meant, many a building that is not listed here would be if in the US...
> 
> And things have changed I realize, but as a student in Florence I had an apartment in the palazzo of the Machiavelli, where Machiavello himself was born. The things they had done and did to those buildings in Italy!
> It was a great experience though.



That´s certainly right! There are lots of charming old buildings in Germany that got lucky not to be listed.
A friend did a bit of photoshop art with a picture of our listed home. 





Living in Florence must have been an amazing experience! I was in Florence on my 18th birthday on a school trip... would love to go back.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> My wallet has arrived!
> I´m really happy with it! It even came with the dust bag and a lovely Dior paper bag. To me it looks like never used.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884682
> 
> Dior Karenina, 2008
> 
> It´ll get some conditioner later and then will move into my handbag.


It's beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## SakuraSakura

I'll be hanging around here until the end of 2020. If there's good deals on purses at thrift stores... can't say no! I'm saying no to sites like Ebay, Poshmark, etc... I've bought a lot of handbags this year - ( 90 percent of my collection is new) - and I have other goals besides purses.


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> My wallet has arrived!
> I´m really happy with it! It even came with the dust bag and a lovely Dior paper bag. To me it looks like never used.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884682
> 
> Dior Karenina, 2008
> 
> It´ll get some conditioner later and then will move into my handbag.


It’s gorgeous! So happy for you!
@doni, am imagining what it must be like to have lived in a palazzo owned by Machiavelli. . .  Wow!  Do you have pictures to share? Hugs


----------



## More bags

SakuraSakura said:


> I'll be hanging around here until the end of 2020. If there's good deals on purses at thrift stores... can't say no! I'm saying no to sites like Ebay, Poshmark, etc... I've bought a lot of handbags this year - ( 90 percent of my collection is new) - and I have other goals besides purses.


Welcome SakuraSakura, please feel free to share pics of your collection! How exciting to have reworked your collection, what were your guiding principles as you built up your favourites?


----------



## SakuraSakura

More bags said:


> Welcome SakuraSakura, please feel free to share pics of your collection! How exciting to have reworked your collection, what were your guiding principles as you built up your favourites?



Thank you for the warm welcome. In terms of my collection I have two sides: practicality and my LE Louis Vuitton collection. I’m allowed to have pieces in my collection that I don’t use frequently if they nourish my senses. I have this beautiful Louis Vuitton IKat ZCP in Rose Indian that I’ve worn a handful of times. Everytime I look at it, I see another layer of colour or another contrasting sparkle. Those are the pieces we should keep. My practical bags are Longchamp backpacks and Marc by Marc Jacobs crossbodies ( particularly the Percy and Isabella.)


----------



## essiedub

SakuraSakura said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome. In terms of my collection I have two sides: practicality and my LE Louis Vuitton collection. I’m allowed to have pieces in my collection that I don’t use frequently if they nourish my senses. I have this beautiful Louis Vuitton IKat ZCP in Rose Indian that I’ve worn a handful of times. Everytime I look at it, I see another layer of colour or another contrasting sparkle. Those are the pieces we should keep. My practical bags are Longchamp backpacks and Marc by Marc Jacobs crossbodies ( particularly the Percy and Isabella.)


Ooh glad you are joining us. Please show your Vuitton limited edition collection! Also, as you may have noticed, we talk about everything in this thread..most recently we learned about regional differences in real estate transactions. Then there was the sourdough bread.  I guess we have interest in more than just handbags..who knew?  Welcome!


----------



## essiedub

whateve said:


> I've been spending like there is no tomorrow, not just bags. I did some damage during Amazon prime days. I think surrounding myself with things makes me feel more secure. Many of those things are stuff we can use. I don't like to run out of things and then learn I can't find them. I just ordered some air vent filters. These were getting hard to find because people were buying them to use in masks.
> 
> I ordered a bag a few days ago but I don't feel too guilty as it wasn't very expensive; however, I'll feel bad if it gets discounted more in a few weeks.
> 
> I bought some more books too. I know I'd save a lot if I switched to an ereader but I'm so used to real books. I like to read in the bath. I would be afraid I would drop the ereader in the water.



Yes me too. I think it’s the stress.  I decided to donate to congressional campaigns whenever I felt the itch to buy something new.  Plus I’m running out of closet space. 
(I also prefer real books to the eReader) 

I’ve been buying plants like mad and couldn’t figure out where to plant them (I have a plant acquisition problem)  Finally called in a garden designer for a 2 hour consultation and am so thrilled that I have some action items. My garden needs more structure, my plantings are fighting, and I need to add in silvery blues and burgundies. And depending on how Nov3rd turns, I may drink again. I am exhausted!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> My wallet has arrived!
> I´m really happy with it! It even came with the dust bag and a lovely Dior paper bag. To me it looks like never used.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884682
> 
> Dior Karenina, 2008
> 
> It´ll get some conditioner later and then will move into my handbag.


Wow very pretty!


----------



## dcooney4

I too prefer real books. I do have ereaders but during a multiple day blackout I discovered they were useless. A book you can still pick up and read if the power is out. This reminds me I had better order a few more books with winter coming.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SakuraSakura said:


> I'll be hanging around here until the end of 2020. If there's good deals on purses at thrift stores... can't say no! I'm saying no to sites like Ebay, Poshmark, etc... I've bought a lot of handbags this year - ( 90 percent of my collection is new) - and I have other goals besides purses.



That´s a good approach! 
Being here has helped me alot to stay away from impulse purchases. 
This morning my VC notifications popped up with lots of bags I saved to my watchlist over the time and I was able to happily ignore them all! No, I don´t need any of theses bags! 
The ones I already have are much nicer and it makes so much more sense to stick to a holy grail list for well considered purchases- in my case this usually involves them being real bargains-  than to impulse buy randomly.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

essiedub said:


> Ooh glad you are joining us. Please show your Vuitton limited edition collection! Also, as you may have noticed, we talk about everything in this thread..most recently we learned about regional differences in real estate transactions. Then there was the sourdough bread.  I guess we have interest in more than just handbags..who knew?  Welcome!



Yes, please! I´d love to see the LV collection, too!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> I too prefer real books. I do have ereaders but during a multiple day blackout I discovered they were useless. A book you can still pick up and read if the power is out. This reminds me I had better order a few more books with winter coming.


----------



## SakuraSakura

essiedub said:


> Ooh glad you are joining us. Please show your Vuitton limited edition collection! Also, as you may have noticed, we talk about everything in this thread..most recently we learned about regional differences in real estate transactions. Then there was the sourdough bread.  I guess we have interest in more than just handbags..who knew?  Welcome!



Sourdough grilled cheese is incredible. I’ll definitely have to share my pieces with you guys! The only two standard Louis Vuitton items I have were purchased from thrift stores for a massive bargain. Pictures will be coming!


----------



## SakuraSakura

cowgirlsboots said:


> View attachment 4885662



I’ve really been enjoying visual novel games.


----------



## 880

essiedub said:


> I decided to donate to congressional campaigns whenever I felt the itch to buy something new. Plus I’m running out of closet space


This is so great! Plus plants! Plants are good for tranquility and mindfulness, which keep us from over purchasing impulsively  And a garden designer sounds so amazing! I’d love to see pics!
@SakuraSakura, ITA you should hang around and share lots of stuff including, but not limited to, your renewed bag collection, purchasing philosophy, and sourdough grilled cheese! Off to google visual novel games!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Some Karenina eye candy: 







and my bag together with the new wallet. Sorry, my camera flash turned the gorgeous ruby into pink. 




The bag cost me less than the wallet which in my opinion was already a bargain... on the other hand the bag had lots of issues like torn corners while the wallet is like new. 

Bag before pics:


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Bethwithabagproblem said:


> I seriously need to STOP. Anyone else so bored (pandemic) that shopping for bags is your favorite pastime?


I have certainly been browsing more.  I actually find that these days many things take more time or are more involved.  So there's the feeling that there is less time and more tedium, which makes me feel like browsing/shopping for pretty things (even small stuff like candy or scented soaps for instance) to add some cheer.


cowgirlsboots said:


> My wallet has arrived!
> I´m really happy with it! It even came with the dust bag and a lovely Dior paper bag. To me it looks like never used.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884682
> 
> Dior Karenina, 2008
> 
> It´ll get some conditioner later and then will move into my handbag.


Congrats!  Beautiful color.


essiedub said:


> Also, as you may have noticed, we talk about everything in this thread..most recently we learned about regional differences in real estate transactions. Then there was the sourdough bread.  I guess we have interest in more than just handbags..who knew?  Welcome!


I think there was also a discussion in this thread on the instant pot at some point?  I don't own one, but have friends that love them.  I do have a crock pot that is languishing in the house somewhere.  I might dig it out and see if I can use it to cook some soups.  I love hot food, especially now that it's getting colder, and winter is not very far away.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I just received another handbag in the mail. Although I adore this model, I will not settle for undisclosed, unsightly tarnishing and heavy staining. We work hard for our money and what we purchase should be a reflection of that. Do not be afraid to ask for a refund. I’m very disappointed but there will always be something better.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Let’s turn this into a positive by introducing my limited edition Louis Vuitton collection... 

Jack + Lucie Halloween 2006


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Welcome to this thread, SakuraSakura, and sorry to hear about the bag.  That is disappointing.  Is it the Marc Jacobs Natasha bag?

Looking forward to seeing your collection!


----------



## More bags

SakuraSakura said:


> I just received another handbag in the mail. Although I adore this model, I will not settle for undisclosed, unsightly tarnishing and heavy staining. We work hard for our money and what we purchase should be a reflection of that. Do not be afraid to ask for a refund. I’m very disappointed but there will always be something better.
> 
> View attachment 4886111
> 
> 
> View attachment 4886112
> 
> 
> View attachment 4886113


Ewww, that lining is


----------



## More bags

SakuraSakura said:


> Let’s turn this into a positive by introducing my limited edition Louis Vuitton collection...
> 
> Jack + Lucie Halloween 2006


Your Jack + Lucie bag charm is awesome!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Welcome to this thread, SakuraSakura, and sorry to hear about the bag.  That is disappointing.  Is it the Marc Jacobs Natasha bag?
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your collection!



It’s the Percy! The Percy is my favourite crossbody of all time. I have a huge chest but it still fits my body comfortably. I have a lime green one coming in the mail. Let’s hope she isn’t disgusting too...


----------



## SakuraSakura

More bags said:


> Ewww, that lining is



The advertisement stated that it was gently worn. It looks like  somebody intentionally dumped makeup into the lining and rubbed the nameplate on concrete.


----------



## SakuraSakura

More bags said:


> Your Jack + Lucie bag charm is awesome!



Thank you! I have two bag charms. They’re everything. I love them to pieces.


----------



## dcooney4

SakuraSakura said:


> I just received another handbag in the mail. Although I adore this model, I will not settle for undisclosed, unsightly tarnishing and heavy staining. We work hard for our money and what we purchase should be a reflection of that. Do not be afraid to ask for a refund. I’m very disappointed but there will always be something better.
> 
> View attachment 4886111
> 
> 
> View attachment 4886112
> 
> 
> View attachment 4886113


That is just nasty.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SakuraSakura said:


> I just received another handbag in the mail. Although I adore this model, I will not settle for undisclosed, unsightly tarnishing and heavy staining. We work hard for our money and what we purchase should be a reflection of that. Do not be afraid to ask for a refund. I’m very disappointed but there will always be something better.
> 
> View attachment 4886111
> 
> 
> View attachment 4886112
> 
> 
> View attachment 4886113



Ugh... the lining looks yucky! I fully understand you are returning this bag for a refund.


----------



## Cookiefiend

SakuraSakura said:


> I just received another handbag in the mail. Although I adore this model, I will not settle for undisclosed, unsightly tarnishing and heavy staining. We work hard for our money and what we purchase should be a reflection of that. Do not be afraid to ask for a refund. I’m very disappointed but there will always be something better.
> 
> View attachment 4886111
> 
> 
> View attachment 4886112
> 
> 
> View attachment 4886113


That’s just gross. Absolutely return!


----------



## momasaurus

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I have certainly been browsing more.  I actually find that these days many things take more time or are more involved.  So there's the feeling that there is less time and more tedium, which makes me feel like browsing/shopping for pretty things (even small stuff like candy or scented soaps for instance) to add some cheer.
> 
> Congrats!  Beautiful color.
> 
> I think there was also a discussion in this thread on the instant pot at some point?  I don't own one, but have friends that love them.  I do have a crock pot that is languishing in the house somewhere.  I might dig it out and see if I can use it to cook some soups.  I love hot food, especially now that it's getting colder, and winter is not very far away.


I just bought an Instapot and now you all need to tell me what to do with it!


----------



## SakuraSakura

I don’t understand how sellers can ship items out in that sort of condition yet have the gall to say it has only been worn a few times. Maybe it’s desperation for the money? This should be an easy case to win.
I hope everybody is having a good day. Continue to count your blessings!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Yayoi Kusama Waves Bag Charm 2012 in yellow.
Groom Cles 2006


----------



## More bags

SakuraSakura said:


> Yayoi Kusama Waves Bag Charm 2012 in yellow.
> Groom Cles 2006
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4886630


I love the bright cheery yellow and I also like how the colours coordinate from different limited edition series.


----------



## msd_bags

momasaurus said:


> I just bought an Instapot and now you all need to tell me what to do with it!


Yay!! I’ve been enjoying cooking on my InstaPot very much!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

momasaurus said:


> I just bought an Instapot and now you all need to tell me what to do with it!


I don't have an Instapot, but I used my crock pot to make a soup when I first got it.  That is the only dish I ever cooked in it.   Perhaps @msd_bags can share more information and ideas regarding the InstaPot.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Yep, the case was approved! Sending it back tomorrow. I'm looking forward to getting it out of my home. I hope everybody has a safe, relaxing weekend.


----------



## dcooney4

SakuraSakura said:


> Yayoi Kusama Waves Bag Charm 2012 in yellow.
> Groom Cles 2006
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4886630


I always loved the groom series. By the time I decided I wanted one the only sarah wallet they had left looked like a return or beat up floor model so I passed.


----------



## SakuraSakura

dcooney4 said:


> I always loved the groom series. By the time I decided I wanted one the only sarah wallet they had left looked like a return or beat up floor model so I passed.



I get so weird when I’m offered the floor model! I was about to purchase a denim shawl when I realized there was a ton of pulls and threads coming loose. Right as I was about to swipe my card, I put it back.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SakuraSakura said:


> Yayoi Kusama Waves Bag Charm 2012 in yellow.
> Groom Cles 2006
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4886630


So cute! I love the printed LV items!


----------



## SakuraSakura

I had a highly productive day filled with laundry, wall washing and homework. I hope everybody else had a good day too. 

P.S I had a piece of sourdough toast - delicious!


----------



## dcooney4

I have been going through piles of old papers and shredding them. Not very exciting! I did start a bit of holiday shopping which is nice. This year I will need to send gifts. I want to get them early wrap them and then ship early.


----------



## keodi

Vintage Leather said:


> We closed.
> 
> After 4 months of stress, and paperwork, and paperwork getting lost, and spending more on service providers than I really care to think about... the deed was recorded this evening.
> 
> And yes, I’ve been stress shopping. And After I sent that wire off to the title company, stress buying.  I mean, once you’ve spent too darn much on a new mattress, a new bracelet really isn’t THAT much, right?!?


Conratulations!


cowgirlsboots said:


> My wallet has arrived!
> I´m really happy with it! It even came with the dust bag and a lovely Dior paper bag. To me it looks like never used.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884682
> 
> Dior Karenina, 2008
> 
> It´ll get some conditioner later and then will move into my handbag.


the wallet is beautiful!, good find! congratulations!


----------



## BowieFan1971

I am following the “one in, one out” rule this year. I also put a lot of bags I bought for “pops of color” but that I didn’t use much out for sale. Trying to fund any new purchases with sales of old ones, but I have developed a love for vintage LVs, which aren’t cheap. I can’t be doing too badly at that though because my credit cards are balance free.


----------



## SakuraSakura

BowieFan1971 said:


> I am following the “one in, one out” rule this year. I also put a lot of bags I bought for “pops of color” but that I didn’t use much out for sale. Trying to fund any new purchases with sales of old ones, but I have developed a love for vintage LVs, which aren’t cheap. I can’t be doing too badly at that though because my credit cards are balance free.



I can proudly say that my credit card is balance free. (well, except for that pesky little return...) 
I agree. If we're sitting here, still able to pine over luxury goods, we're doing incredibly well. 

Good morning everybody!


----------



## SakuraSakura

cowgirlsboots said:


> Oops... researching and hunting for bags has been keeping me enterntained for months now...  after some actual purchases (of which I do not regret any) I´ve stopped looking for the moment. There´s a new series of The Bold Type on amazone to watch and I´ve ordered a pile of Steinbeck novels...
> 
> Have you bought a lot? I mean just window shopping does not hurt...



Window shopping is a favourite past-time of mine. It's when you go into the store and place the item in your cart is when it turns deadly.


----------



## essiedub

SakuraSakura said:


> Yayoi Kusama Waves Bag Charm 2012 in yellow.
> Groom Cles 2006
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4886630


Oh I love that yayoi charm! I am desperate to see her infinity exhibits..couldn’t get into the one at the Broad many years ago, then missed it in Seattle, and now, who knows when? On what bag do you use it? Thanks for posting!


----------



## SakuraSakura

essiedub said:


> Oh I love that yayoi charm! I am desperate to see her infinity exhibits..couldn’t get into the one at the Broad many years ago, then missed it in Seattle, and now, who knows when? On what bag do you use it? Thanks for posting!



I use it on my Damier Ebene Speedy 30, my Cosmic Blossom pochette and Monogram Pochette!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Good morning everybody! I woke up to realizing that I had passed the first part of my statistics midterm! It's gonna be a good day.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> I have been going through piles of old papers and shredding them. Not very exciting! I did start a bit of holiday shopping which is nice. This year I will need to send gifts. I want to get them early wrap them and then ship early.



Christmas presents are strange this year...  a while ago I felt the urge to take care of the presents for my3 older children- and bought them: in August and September... I wrapped them nicely and took them with me when we went "home" for the autumn break as ifI had known things would get worse and we might not be able to go back for Christmas. The boxes are now waiting on top of my wardrobe back "home" and I still keep hoping a Christmas visit will be possible.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

keodi said:


> the wallet is beautiful!, good find! congratulations!


Thank-you! I´m really proud of myself, because it actually made its way into my handbag and gets USED.


----------



## muchstuff

SakuraSakura said:


> Good morning everybody! I woke up to realizing that I had passed the first part of my statistics midterm! It's gonna be a good day.


Congrats!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SakuraSakura said:


> Window shopping is a favourite past-time of mine. It's when you go into the store and place the item in your cart is when it turns deadly.


...speaking of.... I paid for bag 2 minutes ago and now I´m scared...  private purchase from the classifieds, a price too good to be true... BUT paid by paypal goods, NOT friends... we´ll see.
I can´t explain what has driven me to make this impulse purchase. I just saw it and had to have it...  with the backup excuse it could make a perfect 18th Birthday present for my DD next spring...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SakuraSakura said:


> I use it on my Damier Ebene Speedy 30, my Cosmic Blossom pochette and Monogram Pochette!


That´s gorgeous!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

muchstuff said:


> Congrats!


Totally off topic: your fox avatar makes me smile every time @muchstuff ! We used to have an old greying fox living in the yard. When I made dinner with the window open he used to "pass by" sniffing and hoping for a treat. I never threw anything down, but from time to time we left a plate for him further away from the house.


----------



## muchstuff

muchstuff said:


> Congr





cowgirlsboots said:


> Totally off topic: your fox avatar makes me smile every time @muchstuff ! We used to have an old greying fox living in the yard. When I made dinner with the window open he used to "pass by" sniffing and hoping for a treat. I never threw anything down, but from time to time we left a plate for him further away from the house.


Thanks, I love my little zen fox. Here's another for you...this little guy was a rescue I found a pic of on IG.


----------



## keodi

Awwww he's a cutie!!!!!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> ...speaking of.... I paid for bag 2 minutes ago and now I´m scared...  private purchase from the classifieds, a price too good to be true... BUT paid by paypal goods, NOT friends... we´ll see.
> I can´t explain what has driven me to make this impulse purchase. I just saw it and had to have it...  with the backup excuse it could make a perfect 18th Birthday present for my DD next spring...


I just made an impulse purchase too. I've been terrible lately. Not able to control my spending at all.


----------



## SakuraSakura

muchstuff said:


> Congrats!



Thank you!!! Here’s to hoping I pass the whole test. Fingers crossed.


----------



## SakuraSakura

cowgirlsboots said:


> That´s gorgeous!



Thank you for the sweet compliments everyone! I feel really content when it comes to my LE pieces but I’ve noticed a few gaps in my collection, particularly in the form of a black bag. Sometimes it’s nice to have something that matches everything.


----------



## SakuraSakura

whateve said:


> I just made an impulse purchase too. I've been terrible lately. Not able to control my spending at all.




I had a friend once tell me that money can always be earned back. Something so simplistic made a world of difference in my life. I let myself, with some sort of restraint and insight, purchase items that are a good deal. These are not just the cheap items but items that make sense within our lives.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Speaking of handbags...

I recently purchased a $24.00 Coach Dinky with this beautiful glitter glazing and metallic leather interior. While this bag is visually stunning, I find that it tends to be heavy on my shoulders. I feel like I should start wearing it as a shoulder purse more but I wanted to utilize it more for the crossbody option. Then there’s the matter of picking up a Marc by Marc Jacobs Percy in Spiced Orange in a few days (gift from a dear friend)... aaaand I’m still waiting on one in lime green. What’s a girl to do?!


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> I had a friend once tell me that money can always be earned back. Something so simplistic made a world of difference in my life. I let myself, with some sort of restraint and insight, purchase items that are a good deal. These are not just the cheap items but items that make sense within our lives.


In my case, I don't know if that is true, since I'm retired. However, I believe money is meant for spending. Once you are through spending on necessities, buying things that make you happy should be encouraged, unless you need to save for the future.


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> Speaking of handbags...
> 
> I recently purchased a $24.00 Coach Dinky with this beautiful glitter glazing and metallic leather interior. While this bag is visually stunning, I find that it tends to be heavy on my shoulders. I feel like I should start wearing it as a shoulder purse more but I wanted to utilize it more for the crossbody option. Then there’s the matter of picking up a Marc by Marc Jacobs Percy in Spiced Orange in a few days (gift from a dear friend)... aaaand I’m still waiting on one in lime green. What’s a girl to do?!
> 
> View attachment 4889926
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889927
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889928


Instead of using the chain strap, can you try it with a guitar type strap? It's beautiful. When I get a bag so cheap, I don't feel any guilt about owning it, even if I don't use it much.


----------



## muchstuff

keodi said:


> Awwww he's a cutie!!!!!


Isn't he?


----------



## muchstuff

SakuraSakura said:


> Thank you!!! Here’s to hoping I pass the whole test. Fingers crossed.


You will!


----------



## More bags

SakuraSakura said:


> Speaking of handbags...
> 
> I recently purchased a $24.00 Coach Dinky with this beautiful glitter glazing and metallic leather interior. While this bag is visually stunning, I find that it tends to be heavy on my shoulders. I feel like I should start wearing it as a shoulder purse more but I wanted to utilize it more for the crossbody option. Then there’s the matter of picking up a Marc by Marc Jacobs Percy in Spiced Orange in a few days (gift from a dear friend)... aaaand I’m still waiting on one in lime green. What’s a girl to do?!
> 
> View attachment 4889926
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889927
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889928


Glitter glazing and metallic interior - how cool is that!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> ...speaking of.... I paid for bag 2 minutes ago and now I´m scared...  private purchase from the classifieds, a price too good to be true... BUT paid by paypal goods, NOT friends... we´ll see.
> I can´t explain what has driven me to make this impulse purchase. I just saw it and had to have it...  with the backup excuse it could make a perfect 18th Birthday present for my DD next spring...





whateve said:


> I just made an impulse purchase too. I've been terrible lately. Not able to control my spending at all.


You are not alone - we’ve all been there at some point. Sometimes the heart wants what the heart wants.


----------



## BowieFan1971

SakuraSakura said:


> Speaking of handbags...
> 
> I recently purchased a $24.00 Coach Dinky with this beautiful glitter glazing and metallic leather interior. While this bag is visually stunning, I find that it tends to be heavy on my shoulders. I feel like I should start wearing it as a shoulder purse more but I wanted to utilize it more for the crossbody option. Then there’s the matter of picking up a Marc by Marc Jacobs Percy in Spiced Orange in a few days (gift from a dear friend)... aaaand I’m still waiting on one in lime green. What’s a girl to do?!
> 
> View attachment 4889926
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889927
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889928


Such a sleek, classic bag in such a pretty color! But with the edge of that glitter glazing? From like to love! Though I am shocked that it is heavy....does not look like a big bag.


----------



## FizzyWater

cowgirlsboots said:


> That´s certainly right! There are lots of charming old buildings in Germany that got lucky not to be listed.
> A friend did a bit of photoshop art with a picture of our listed home.
> 
> View attachment 4884910
> 
> 
> 
> Living in Florence must have been an amazing experience! I was in Florence on my 18th birthday on a school trip... would love to go back.



You live in a converted train station?


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> I am following the “one in, one out” rule this year. I also put a lot of bags I bought for “pops of color” but that I didn’t use much out for sale. Trying to fund any new purchases with sales of old ones, but I have developed a love for vintage LVs, which aren’t cheap. I can’t be doing too badly at that though because my credit cards are balance free.


Great accomplishment!


----------



## momasaurus

SakuraSakura said:


> Speaking of handbags...
> 
> I recently purchased a $24.00 Coach Dinky with this beautiful glitter glazing and metallic leather interior. While this bag is visually stunning, I find that it tends to be heavy on my shoulders. I feel like I should start wearing it as a shoulder purse more but I wanted to utilize it more for the crossbody option. Then there’s the matter of picking up a Marc by Marc Jacobs Percy in Spiced Orange in a few days (gift from a dear friend)... aaaand I’m still waiting on one in lime green. What’s a girl to do?!
> 
> View attachment 4889926
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889927
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889928


What a great deal! I love the glitter


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I just made an impulse purchase too. I've been terrible lately. Not able to control my spending at all.



Oh, @whateve, I´m trying so hard to control my spending, but sometimes the urge is too strong... especially when it seems to be a bargain. Somehow in this case all my common sense is erased immediately. 
For my previous purchases I really made an effort to be able to at least explain to myself I paid from unexpected or saved up funds... a payback from my health insurance company for the New Lock, the deposit bottle money for the Anselm Reyle woc and the contensts of the "small change/reimbursements for toy purchases by my DS jar" for the Karenina wallet... 
This time there´s no excuse. Hopefully the transaction will work out smoothly. that price was really too good to be true...  I keep reassuring myself that it´s completely safe because of paypal. 

What did you buy on an impulse? A new bag?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SakuraSakura said:


> Thank you for the sweet compliments everyone! I feel really content when it comes to my LE pieces but I’ve noticed a few gaps in my collection, particularly in the form of a black bag. Sometimes it’s nice to have something that matches everything.



Do I hear a very good reason for buying a new bag? )


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> You are not alone - we’ve all been there at some point. Sometimes the heart wants what the heart wants.



This heart says: "Thank you for the encouragement!"


----------



## cowgirlsboots

FizzyWater said:


> You live in a converted train station?



Yes, we do! I wouldn´t claim it is actually converted, yet, though.


----------



## FizzyWater

cowgirlsboots said:


> Yes, we do! I wouldn´t claim it is actually converted, yet, though.



That sounds so cool!  And... like a huge project.  I'd love to hear your plans if you want to share.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

FizzyWater said:


> That sounds so cool!  And... like a huge project.  I'd love to hear your plans if you want to share.


Aww, plans...  we came here 12 years ago full of dreams and plans and gradually were confronted with reality. After living in a big caravan for 5 years and having a baby we at least managed to move into the house. 




Atm we have settled with the status quo and live a very makeshift life in the middle of a very chaotic huge project that isn´t going much anywhere. But it is good to be here. We have a lot of space and personal freedom, kind of an island amidst the rat-race world. 
If you ask DH we are full of plans. He loves to dream and plan...  while it took me 10 years to realize my Ex wasn´t that wrong when he told me this project would need more money than I´d ever see on one pile. 
Still no regrets!


----------



## SakuraSakura

BowieFan1971 said:


> Such a sleek, classic bag in such a pretty color! But with the edge of that glitter glazing? From like to love! Though I am shocked that it is heavy....does not look like a big bag.



I think the weight/cutting feeling comes from how thin the strap is.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I just made an impulse purchase too. I've been terrible lately. Not able to control my spending at all.


What was it?????


----------



## BowieFan1971

momasaurus said:


> Great accomplishment!


Thanks!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Oh, @whateve, I´m trying so hard to control my spending, but sometimes the urge is too strong... especially when it seems to be a bargain. Somehow in this case all my common sense is erased immediately.
> For my previous purchases I really made an effort to be able to at least explain to myself I paid from unexpected or saved up funds... a payback from my health insurance company for the New Lock, the deposit bottle money for the Anselm Reyle woc and the contensts of the "small change/reimbursements for toy purchases by my DS jar" for the Karenina wallet...
> This time there´s no excuse. Hopefully the transaction will work out smoothly. that price was really too good to be true...  I keep reassuring myself that it´s completely safe because of paypal.
> 
> What did you buy on an impulse? A new bag?





ElainePG said:


> What was it?????


I can completely blame tpf. Someone posted pictures of their new bag and I couldn't resist. It was sold out but then yesterday it appeared on their website again. In my excitement and fear of missing out, I put the first style I saw in my shopping cart, then went back and decided I wanted a different style, but it said unavailable. So in my fear of not being able to get any of them, I bought the one in my cart. Then after I had checked out, the one I really wanted became available so I bought that one too. One or both will be returned. 

It's a Brahmin bag.

I also bought a Coach bag from their factory online website about 10 days ago. 

I can't seem to stop spending. Ever since Amazon Prime day, it seems I'm buying something nearly everyday. My food processor broke so I felt I had to get a new one. A tpfer posted pictures of their new bracelet from a brand I had never heard of, and the next thing you know, I bought some bracelets. At least they were really inexpensive, just costume jewelry.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, I love my little zen fox. Here's another for you...this little guy was a rescue I found a pic of on IG.
> 
> View attachment 4889655


Oh my goodness. I just fell over from the cuteness factor. I love foxes.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Oh my goodness. I just fell over from the cuteness factor. I love foxes.


I know. They’re fairly adorable.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Oh my gosh the fox  is so cute!!!


----------



## SakuraSakura

cowgirlsboots said:


> Do I hear a very good reason for buying a new bag? )



There’s always a good reason to buy handbags! I’m still considering selling the dinky but I’m not 100 percent on selling it yet. I love the way it looks and it barely costed me anything. The space it takes up is very small too. I’m in a place where I don’t want to force myself to sell things that I like just to have more space. If I like something, it serves a purpose to me.


----------



## SakuraSakura

My perforated cles and groom cles on their pedestals


----------



## SakuraSakura

Miss sparkle and shine 

Sometimes I take my flashlight and go over it several times. Although it doesn’t get out often, a handful of times since I bought it in August, she is incredible.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Oops, sorry for spamming the thread. If there’s one bag I’m considering selling it is my Miu Miu bow satchel. I wore it once and the glazing is already peeling in several different areas. Should I sell it before it gets worse? Keep in mind I paid $10.79 (?) for it.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I can completely blame tpf. Someone posted pictures of their new bag and I couldn't resist. It was sold out but then yesterday it appeared on their website again. In my excitement and fear of missing out, I put the first style I saw in my shopping cart, then went back and decided I wanted a different style, but it said unavailable. So in my fear of not being able to get any of them, I bought the one in my cart. Then after I had checked out, the one I really wanted became available so I bought that one too. One or both will be returned.
> 
> It's a Brahmin bag.
> 
> I also bought a Coach bag from their factory online website about 10 days ago.
> 
> I can't seem to stop spending. Ever since Amazon Prime day, it seems I'm buying something nearly everyday. My food processor broke so I felt I had to get a new one. A tpfer posted pictures of their new bracelet from a brand I had never heard of, and the next thing you know, I bought some bracelets. At least they were really inexpensive, just costume jewelry.



Oh, I hear you @whateve! Amazone Prime day I managed to ignore, but H+M and their coupons, ebay and the classifieds have "helped me" spend more than I should lately, too. Yesterday I came back from grocery shopping with 3 pairs of jeans for DH...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SakuraSakura said:


> There’s always a good reason to buy handbags! I’m still considering selling the dinky but I’m not 100 percent on selling it yet. I love the way it looks and it barely costed me anything. The space it takes up is very small too. I’m in a place where I don’t want to force myself to sell things that I like just to have more space. *If I like something, it serves a purpose to me*.



Thank you for this wonderful mantra @SakuraSakura!
*If I like something, it serves a purpose to me *
I feel I should start cross stitching this to hang on my wall like the old fashiones "home sweet home" ornaments!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SakuraSakura said:


> Oops, sorry for spamming the thread. If there’s one bag I’m considering selling it is my Miu Miu bow satchel. I wore it once and the glazing is already peeling in several different areas. Should I sell it before it gets worse? Keep in mind I paid $10.79 (?) for it.



If the glazing starts peeling and this is an issue you do not appreciate I´d list this bag for sale with a very clear description of the fault. Maybe there is anybody out there who does not mind the peeling. There´s not much to lose for you at the price you paid. Chances are good it will sell for a lot more.


----------



## essiedub

SakuraSakura said:


> My perforated cles and groom cles on their pedestals


I really Liked that perforated line!


----------



## SakuraSakura

cowgirlsboots said:


> If the glazing starts peeling and this is an issue you do not appreciate I´d list this bag for sale with a very clear description of the fault. Maybe there is anybody out there who does not mind the peeling. There´s not much to lose for you at the price you paid. Chances are good it will sell for a lot more.




I think that we are more forgiving when it boils down to how much we spent on an item. I really do like it but I’ll certainly have to think about whether I’m okay with this. There’s a thin line between a defect and natural wear & tear. I think it’s all peaches and gravy when it comes to selling it. 

THINGS I LIKE ABOUT IT:  
It was an incredible deal. The colour is so gorgeous. The leather smells fantastic. 

THINGS I DISLIKE : the glazing issue appears to be a defect, not natural wear & tear. It may get more unsightly as time marches forward. It’s also really large.


----------



## dcooney4

SakuraSakura said:


> I think that we are more forgiving when it boils down to how much we spent on an item. I really do like it but I’ll certainly have to think about whether I’m okay with this. There’s a thin line between a defect and natural wear & tear. I think it’s all peaches and gravy when it comes to selling it.
> 
> THINGS I LIKE ABOUT IT:
> It was an incredible deal. The colour is so gorgeous. The leather smells fantastic.
> 
> THINGS I DISLIKE : the glazing issue appears to be a defect, not natural wear & tear. It may get more unsightly as time marches forward. It’s also really large.


Try and sell!


----------



## SakuraSakura

dcooney4 said:


> Try and sell!



I might be that person who prices it higher in hopes that it doesn’t sell. Ah, the life of a purse junkie! I hope everybody is having a fantastic day.


----------



## dcooney4

I found a dior scarf tucked away in a box for years. It has a tiny spot on it . Is it still valuable? I have trouble touching silk so I don't ever wear it.  I found a bunch of stuff I need to research but the other stuff is dolls and jewelry.


----------



## msd_bags

whateve said:


> I can completely blame tpf. Someone posted pictures of their new bag and I couldn't resist. It was sold out but then yesterday it appeared on their website again. In my excitement and fear of missing out, I put the first style I saw in my shopping cart, then went back and decided I wanted a different style, but it said unavailable. So in my fear of not being able to get any of them, I bought the one in my cart. Then after I had checked out, the one I really wanted became available so I bought that one too. One or both will be returned.
> 
> It's a Brahmin bag.
> 
> I also bought a Coach bag from their factory online website about 10 days ago.
> 
> I can't seem to stop spending. Ever since Amazon Prime day, it seems I'm buying something nearly everyday. My food processor broke so I felt I had to get a new one. A tpfer posted pictures of their new bracelet from a brand I had never heard of, and the next thing you know, I bought some bracelets. At least they were really inexpensive, just costume jewelry.


I was like this a few months after the start of the lockdown. But things have settled down a bit and I’m glad to be spending more on ingredients (and other necessary appliance before that) than on bags, which I already have a lot of.  So maybe this is just a phase in the midst of this madness?!


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> I found a dior scarf tucked away in a box for years. It has a tiny spot on it . Is it still valuable? I have trouble touching silk so I don't ever wear it.  I found a bunch of stuff I need to research but the other stuff is dolls and jewelry.


I’m sure it is!
A tiny spot might still come out with cleaning, just be sure to include a photo of the spot in your listing. ❤️


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SakuraSakura said:


> I might be that person who prices it higher in hopes that it doesn’t sell. Ah, the life of a purse junkie! I hope everybody is having a fantastic day.



...or maybe you will be the person to sell this one for a decent price reflecting the condition and bargain-hunt down another one of the same model that doesn´t have any issues that annoy you?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> I found a dior scarf tucked away in a box for years. It has a tiny spot on it . Is it still valuable? I have trouble touching silk so I don't ever wear it.  I found a bunch of stuff I need to research but the other stuff is dolls and jewelry.



I´m sure the scarf is still valuable- maybe not for a collector who only wants mint, but for a buyer who wants to wear it because it is beautiful.


----------



## SakuraSakura

cowgirlsboots said:


> ...or maybe you will be the person to sell this one for a decent price reflecting the condition and bargain-hunt down another one of the same model that doesn´t have any issues that annoy you?




There really is nothing wrong with the condition though. It is in excellent shape other than the bit of glazing peeling. The interior is spotless and there’s little exterior wear. What annoys me is how the glazing is beginning to peel in the first place after a being worn a handful of times.


----------



## Cookiefiend

I appreciate the 'confessions' of purchasing, as I have done my fair share and more this month. I'm going to go ahead and post my stats for the month... hopefully I won't find anything else I *have* to have. 

Purse in and out - 0
SLG in and out - 0 (but I still have 2 listed)
Scarves in - 5 (2 are still listed)

My purse challenge this month was to wear the bags with a high cost per wear. There were 5 bags that I wanted to bring that down on - H Kelly, H Drag II, H Dalvy, Ferragamo Studio, and the Nancy Gonzalez, Mini Erica tote - and so far for the month I've carried those 5, plus 2 others (the Dior and the Proenza Schouler - each once). This has only been difficult or I wanted to carry something else a couple of times (the Dior and the PS), but I resisted carrying the LV Lock Me Bucket - I really do like that one and it's my most worn purse.
But for the month so far, I've only carried a bag 19 days, and that's primarily to the office or the grocery.

Scarves are catnip evidently. Of the ones that came in this month (a CSGM for a steal, a 140 changeant moussie for a total steal, a jacquard from 2108 that came with a scarf ring, a friend offered a triangle and I couldn't say no, and a gav from the current season), I'm only a little eh about one, but it is still beautiful. I've sold several this year though, so my count isn't too bad compared to previous years. YTD is 28 in, 20 out, and I have 2 listed.
One good thing is that my purses in and out so far this year is even - 4 out and 4 in.
I think I've been a little down, and have been 'Stress Shopping'... and eating but that's another thread.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> I appreciate the 'confessions' of purchasing, as I have done my fair share and more this month. I'm going to go ahead and post my stats for the month... hopefully I won't find anything else I *have* to have.
> 
> Purse in and out - 0
> SLG in and out - 0 (but I still have 2 listed)
> Scarves in - 5 (2 are still listed)
> 
> My purse challenge this month was to wear the bags with a high cost per wear. There were 5 bags that I wanted to bring that down on - H Kelly, H Drag II, H Dalvy, Ferragamo Studio, and the Nancy Gonzalez, Mini Erica tote - and so far for the month I've carried those 5, plus 2 others (the Dior and the Proenza Schouler - each once). This has only been difficult or I wanted to carry something else a couple of times (the Dior and the PS), but I resisted carrying the LV Lock Me Bucket - I really do like that one and it's my most worn purse.
> But for the month so far, I've only carried a bag 19 days, and that's primarily to the office or the grocery.
> 
> Scarves are catnip evidently. Of the ones that came in this month (a CSGM for a steal, a 140 changeant moussie for a total steal, a jacquard from 2108 that came with a scarf ring, a friend offered a triangle and I couldn't say no, and a gav from the current season), I'm only a little eh about one, but it is still beautiful. I've sold several this year though, so my count isn't too bad compared to previous years. YTD is 28 in, 20 out, and I have 2 listed.
> One good thing is that my purses in and out so far this year is even - 4 out and 4 in.
> I think I've been a little down, and have been 'Stress Shopping'... and eating but that's another thread.


Great job on your stats and challenges Cookie! You have a beautiful collection. Lots of movement on scarves - have you had a good success rate/love for the additions? Are most of the outs a result of changing tastes, sizes you no longer wear or colours you no longer favour? Your additions sound wonderful and joyful. I think we could all use some joy in our days.


----------



## SakuraSakura

You know how we were talking about me wanting a black bag? Look at what the thrift provided today: a marc by marc jacobs percy!!! It needs some work but it’ll be a fun little project. Can anybody recommend a product to fix the silver hardware? Thanks.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SakuraSakura said:


> There really is nothing wrong with the condition though. It is in excellent shape other than the bit of glazing peeling. The interior is spotless and there’s little exterior wear. What annoys me is how the glazing is beginning to peel in the first place after a being worn a handful of times.


Have you researched youtube for posts about this specific bag? Do you think the peeling of the glazing is an issue all bags have? I think that´s the crucial question. If the peeling is a fault that does not turn up frequently you might be better off finding this bag without the problem. If the peeling is a common occurance it´s something to live with when you love the bag itself.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SakuraSakura said:


> You know how we were talking about me wanting a black bag? Look at what the thrift provided today: a marc by marc jacobs percy!!! It needs some work but it’ll be a fun little project. Can anybody recommend a product to fix the silver hardware? Thanks.



Thiftshops are a heaven-sent! (Unfortunately there aren´t any aound me...   Congratulations on the new Marc Jacobs!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

October stats
0 bags in (*so far* as the one I bought this week is still to arrive... and hopefully will! I found out it was shipped from Hungary instead of from Germany what the listing originally made me believe) 

1 bag out- a cheap useless one listed just to get it out of the way... a second bag- a better one, but still no use for me-  sold, payment pending. Please keep your fingers crossed for me the money will arrive! 

1 SLG in: Dior Karenina wallet

Some more clothes, shoes and stuff sold via the classifieds


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> Great job on your stats and challenges Cookie! You have a beautiful collection. Lots of movement on scarves - have you had a good success rate/love for the additions? Are most of the outs a result of changing tastes, sizes you no longer wear or colours you no longer favour? Your additions sound wonderful and joyful. I think we could all use some joy in our days.


Hrmmm - off the scarves that I sold, most were because I don't like wide borders at all. 
I sold a few because I had something in a similar color, and I wore or liked the other more. 
A couple I didn't intend to sell, but someone asked if I had anything like what they were looking for and I said 'Well - yes', off it went. Buh-bye! 
I have learned that I *really really* like the 140 moussies, to my wallet's chagrin. Three of the scarves I sold though were mousseline, 2 x 90's, and 1 x 140 (it was too close in color to my Onde de Chic), and I've bought new-to-me 140 moussies. One was a complete surprise - a friend called to say she had found one that she thought I might be interested in - and I was! I love the changeants - I just am blown away by them - especially the ones that are super glowy. It's amazing to me that H can do that. 

The scarves that have come in, have been ones I've been looking for, or it was a rare scarf that I couldn't let go, or it was new this year. One of the new ones was actually from last year but H put it out again - it was one that I didn't think I would like (It has a fairly wide border in some areas) until I saw one on eBay... it was so beautiful I marched fingers to the website and bought it! 

Sorting through them, deciding which drawer they should be in, or washing them - does make me happy. A little joyful. And we do need that these days.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Hrmmm - off the scarves that I sold, most were because I don't like wide borders at all.
> I sold a few because I had something in a similar color, and I wore or liked the other more.
> A couple I didn't intend to sell, but someone asked if I had anything like what they were looking for and I said 'Well - yes', off it went. Buh-bye!
> I have learned that I *really really* like the 140 moussies, to my wallet's chagrin. Three of the scarves I sold though were mousseline, 2 x 90's, and 1 x 140 (it was too close in color to my Onde de Chic), and I've bought new-to-me 140 moussies. One was a complete surprise - a friend called to say she had found one that she thought I might be interested in - and I was! I love the changeants - I just am blown away by them - especially the ones that are super glowy. It's amazing to me that H can do that.
> 
> The scarves that have come in, have been ones I've been looking for, or it was a rare scarf that I couldn't let go, or it was new this year. One of the new ones was actually from last year but H put it out again - it was one that I didn't think I would like (It has a fairly wide border in some areas) until I saw one on eBay... it was so beautiful I marched fingers to the website and bought it!
> 
> Sorting through them, deciding which drawer they should be in, or washing them - does make me happy. A little joyful. And we do need that these days.


Oooh, the changeants are beautiful! Congratulations on curating your scarf collection.


----------



## SakuraSakura

cowgirlsboots said:


> Have you researched youtube for posts about this specific bag? Do you think the peeling of the glazing is an issue all bags have? I think that´s the crucial question. If the peeling is a fault that does not turn up frequently you might be better off finding this bag without the problem. If the peeling is a common occurance it´s something to live with when you love the bag itself.



I'm under the impression, judging by the bow bag thread, this is an item plagued with problems. I didn't see peeling glazing listed as a notable problem but there have certainly been other listed issues. I think that it may be better if I sell the item, get the most money I can out of it and continue on my merry way... if I can give it up that is!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Cookiefiend said:


> Hrmmm - off the scarves that I sold, most were because I don't like wide borders at all.
> I sold a few because I had something in a similar color, and I wore or liked the other more.
> A couple I didn't intend to sell, but someone asked if I had anything like what they were looking for and I said 'Well - yes', off it went. Buh-bye!
> I have learned that I *really really* like the 140 moussies, to my wallet's chagrin. Three of the scarves I sold though were mousseline, 2 x 90's, and 1 x 140 (it was too close in color to my Onde de Chic), and I've bought new-to-me 140 moussies. One was a complete surprise - a friend called to say she had found one that she thought I might be interested in - and I was! I love the changeants - I just am blown away by them - especially the ones that are super glowy. It's amazing to me that H can do that.
> 
> The scarves that have come in, have been ones I've been looking for, or it was a rare scarf that I couldn't let go, or it was new this year. One of the new ones was actually from last year but H put it out again - it was one that I didn't think I would like (It has a fairly wide border in some areas) until I saw one on eBay... it was so beautiful I marched fingers to the website and bought it!
> 
> Sorting through them, deciding which drawer they should be in, or washing them - does make me happy. A little joyful. And we do need that these days.



I derive joy from maintaining the belongings that sustain my lifestyle. I'm banned from purchasing items at traditional stores, not thrift stores, but I am being mindful of what I take home with me. I was going to put the Percy back but....  A little bit of work and she'll be shining!


----------



## Cookiefiend

SakuraSakura said:


> I derive joy from maintaining the belongings that sustain my lifestyle. I'm banned from purchasing items at traditional stores, not thrift stores, but I am being mindful of what I take home with me. I was going to put the Percy back but....  A little bit of work and she'll be shining!


There is pleasure in restoring our possession to their former glory. Some of the scarves I’ve bought (resale) has been in less than stellar condition, but I enjoy taking care of them and working to return them to a much better state. Some I haven’t been able to - but they are better than they were and are still warm around my neck. 
Those are the ones I wear for walks in the rain, or lazy evenings watching TV in the basement with carry out. I don’t worry about them, but they’re still pretty!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Cookiefiend said:


> There is pleasure in restoring our possession to their former glory. Some of the scarves I’ve bought (resale) has been in less than stellar condition, but I enjoy taking care of them and working to return them to a much better state. Some I haven’t been able to - but they are better than they were and are still warm around my neck.
> Those are the ones I wear for walks in the rain, or lazy evenings watching TV in the basement with carry out. I don’t worry about them, but they’re still pretty!




We all need a beater bag in our collections! As it stands, the lining of the Percy came out beautifully! I'm drying the bag now. I looked into some silver hardware pens (expensive but cheaper than buying one in better shape!)


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> You know how we were talking about me wanting a black bag? Look at what the thrift provided today: a marc by marc jacobs percy!!! It needs some work but it’ll be a fun little project. Can anybody recommend a product to fix the silver hardware? Thanks.


Possibly ask in the Coach rehab thread? I know someone used rub n buff, and another person just recently changed the color of their hardware with I think it was Elmers metallic paint pens but I might be wrong about the brand.


----------



## SakuraSakura

whateve said:


> Possibly ask in the Coach rehab thread? I know someone used rub n buff, and another person just recently changed the color of their hardware with I think it was Elmers metallic paint pens but I might be wrong about the brand.



Good idea Whateve! Thank you. I see that Krylon Leafing pens are an option too.


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> I appreciate the 'confessions' of purchasing, as I have done my fair share and more this month. I'm going to go ahead and post my stats for the month... hopefully I won't find anything else I *have* to have.
> 
> Purse in and out - 0
> SLG in and out - 0 (but I still have 2 listed)
> Scarves in - 5 (2 are still listed)
> 
> My purse challenge this month was to wear the bags with a high cost per wear. There were 5 bags that I wanted to bring that down on - H Kelly, H Drag II, H Dalvy, Ferragamo Studio, and the Nancy Gonzalez, Mini Erica tote - and so far for the month I've carried those 5, plus 2 others (the Dior and the Proenza Schouler - each once). This has only been difficult or I wanted to carry something else a couple of times (the Dior and the PS), but I resisted carrying the LV Lock Me Bucket - I really do like that one and it's my most worn purse.
> But for the month so far, I've only carried a bag 19 days, and that's primarily to the office or the grocery.
> 
> Scarves are catnip evidently. Of the ones that came in this month (a CSGM for a steal, a 140 changeant moussie for a total steal, a jacquard from 2108 that came with a scarf ring, a friend offered a triangle and I couldn't say no, and a gav from the current season), I'm only a little eh about one, but it is still beautiful. I've sold several this year though, so my count isn't too bad compared to previous years. YTD is 28 in, 20 out, and I have 2 listed.
> One good thing is that my purses in and out so far this year is even - 4 out and 4 in.
> I think I've been a little down, and have been 'Stress Shopping'... and eating but that's another thread.


Stress shopping, for sure. I am kind of envious that you have the opportunity to carry different bags to work. I hardly go anywhere except the grocery store, and have not moved out of my Portland Leather tote for ages.
I think you and I are similar with scarf buying -  a lot in and a lot out. For me, 17 in and 10 out, YTD. Some were the same scarf (ordered from H.com, didn't like, easy return), and my count is about the same as previous years.
Great idea to bring down the cost per wear of your bags, though. Well done!


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Hrmmm - off the scarves that I sold, most were because I don't like wide borders at all.
> I sold a few because I had something in a similar color, and I wore or liked the other more.
> A couple I didn't intend to sell, but someone asked if I had anything like what they were looking for and I said 'Well - yes', off it went. Buh-bye!
> I have learned that I *really really* like the 140 moussies, to my wallet's chagrin. Three of the scarves I sold though were mousseline, 2 x 90's, and 1 x 140 (it was too close in color to my Onde de Chic), and I've bought new-to-me 140 moussies. One was a complete surprise - a friend called to say she had found one that she thought I might be interested in - and I was! I love the changeants - I just am blown away by them - especially the ones that are super glowy. It's amazing to me that H can do that.
> 
> The scarves that have come in, have been ones I've been looking for, or it was a rare scarf that I couldn't let go, or it was new this year. One of the new ones was actually from last year but H put it out again - it was one that I didn't think I would like (It has a fairly wide border in some areas) until I saw one on eBay... it was so beautiful I marched fingers to the website and bought it!
> 
> Sorting through them, deciding which drawer they should be in, or washing them - does make me happy. A little joyful. And we do need that these days.


Ah yes, the annoyingly wide borders. And they are often from the years when scarf tying was very basic. I think ladies from the 1960s and 70s would be amazed at the knots people are creating now. And also like you, I often sell a scarf when the colors and overall effect are too close to something I already have.
But I did not know that you are susceptible to temptation - if you ever want to rehome that Leonardi, please LMK, LOL!


----------



## doni

Cookiefiend said:


> There is pleasure in restoring our possession to their former glory. Some of the scarves I’ve bought (resale) has been in less than stellar condition, but I enjoy taking care of them and working to return them to a much better state. Some I haven’t been able to - but they are better than they were and are still warm around my neck.
> Those are the ones I wear for walks in the rain, or lazy evenings watching TV in the basement with carry out. I don’t worry about them, but they’re still pretty!



This is very timely as I have been pondering, as Winter approaches, that I may want to get a couple vintage H scarves I don’t care about ruining. It used to be my mothers’s scarves like the 70s YSL one she wrapped around my neck when sick since I was a child, but now that she has passed away and I find that I treasure them more and want to take a bit of care of them (she would have not approved, she was into using everything, but then, she was not clumsy and slipping food and drinks all over the place the whole time ). So I have been looking into vintage, there are so many options!



momasaurus said:


> Ah yes, the annoyingly wide borders. And they are often from the years when scarf tying was very basic. I think ladies from the 1960s and 70s would be amazed at the knots people are creating now. And also like you, I often sell a scarf when the colors and overall effect are too close to something I already have.
> But I did not know that you are susceptible to temptation - if you ever want to rehome that Leonardi, please LMK, LOL!


 
I don’t mind wide borders which is not surprising given that my scarf tying is indeed very basic. I am going to label it retro from now on .

My stats:

bags - 1 in / 1 out (and 3 to be put on sale/donated next Month)
blazers - 0 in / 2 out

Which sounds good, but I also got some shirts and knits and 2 pairs of ankle boots, same model, 2 colors, which seems excessive but it is the first Winter in 3 I have no foot problems and are not doomed to only wear DMs, so that’s okay!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SakuraSakura said:


> We all need a beater bag in our collections!


Exactly! For me this is the Dior Lovely. 
A bag I carry without having to worry about it at all. 
It´s funny, though, that I don´t hesitate to wear it like this as I paid more for it than for some of my Cadillac bags for example which I absolutely baby and very rarely wear.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Some pre-Halloween eye candy I spotted while doing my "*D*ayly *D*ose of online *D*ior-hunt"on this dark, rainy Friday.


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> Stress shopping, for sure. I am kind of envious that you have the opportunity to carry different bags to work. I hardly go anywhere except the grocery store, and have not moved out of my Portland Leather tote for ages.
> I think you and I are similar with scarf buying -  a lot in and a lot out. For me, 17 in and 10 out, YTD. Some were the same scarf (ordered from H.com, didn't like, easy return), and my count is about the same as previous years.
> Great idea to bring down the cost per wear of your bags, though. Well done!


Heehee - Yes - lots in but lots out too.
I am truly trying to be better and only buy scarves I know I really want and that fill a need. One of the ones that came in this month is a little plain (Tout En Carre in the Quadrige jacquard) it's just navy and white. But - the other day I needed a plain navy scarf. At the time I thought I'd keep an eye out for the Flamingo Party Tatouage in navy... and then I saw this one in the horse head jacquard! Hello darling!


momasaurus said:


> Ah yes, the annoyingly wide borders. And they are often from the years when scarf tying was very basic. I think ladies from the 1960s and 70s would be amazed at the knots people are creating now. And also like you, I often sell a scarf when the colors and overall effect are too close to something I already have.
> But I did not know that you are susceptible to temptation - if you ever want to rehome that Leonardi, please LMK, LOL!


I'm keeping my original Ex Libris - super wide borders but it's a lovely turquoise - I do like that one. I really do like vintage, but I've rehomed almost all of the problematic ones. As to the knots - my go to is the Bias fold, thrown around my neck and knotted - easy peasy!

I am HORRIBLY susceptible to temptation - My motto is: Lead Me Not Into Temptation... I can find on my own...
But the Leonardi isn't mine... I think that's Fifi!



doni said:


> This is very timely as I have been pondering, as Winter approaches, that I may want to get a couple vintage H scarves I don’t care about ruining. It used to be my mothers’s scarves like the 70s YSL one she wrapped around my neck when sick since I was a child, but now that she has passed away and I find that I treasure them more and want to take a bit of care of them (she would have not approved, she was into using everything, but then, she was not clumsy and slipping food and drinks all over the place the whole time ). So I have been looking into vintage, there are so many options!
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t mind wide borders which is not surprising given that my scarf tying is indeed very basic. I am going to label it retro from now on .
> 
> My stats:
> 
> bags - 1 in / 1 out (and 3 to be put on sale/donated next Month)
> blazers - 0 in / 2 out
> 
> Which sounds good, but I also got some shirts and knits and 2 pairs of ankle boots, same model, 2 colors, which seems excessive but it is the first Winter in 3 I have no foot problems and are not doomed to only wear DMs, so that’s okay!


I think those are great stats!
Keep us posted on your vintage H search - we are here to help (enable)! 
And do wear them, they deserve it!


cowgirlsboots said:


> Some pre-Halloween eye candy I spotted while doing my "*D*ayly *D*ose of online *D*ior-hunt"on this dark, rainy Friday.
> 
> View attachment 4893063


ooooo - a lovely fall color way!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Do you ever have those moods where you want to ruthlessly clean out your purse collection? I'm feeling it right this very moment. Maybe I should ride this wave and post a few items... including that Dinky. Like I mentioned earlier, I'm purchasing this gorgeous orange Percy tomorrow. It may push out the Dinky entirely as it is the better crossbody... but then again, the Dinky also works as a shoulder bag. I do not really have any of those.  You guys are so kind to put up with my indecisiveness! I hope everybody had a safe, pleasant Friday (or Saturday... maybe)


----------



## tealocean

SakuraSakura said:


> Speaking of handbags...
> 
> I recently purchased a $24.00 Coach Dinky with this beautiful glitter glazing and metallic leather interior. While this bag is visually stunning, I find that it tends to be heavy on my shoulders. I feel like I should start wearing it as a shoulder purse more but I wanted to utilize it more for the crossbody option. Then there’s the matter of picking up a Marc by Marc Jacobs Percy in Spiced Orange in a few days (gift from a dear friend)... aaaand I’m still waiting on one in lime green. What’s a girl to do?!
> 
> View attachment 4889926
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889927
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889928


This is a beautiful shade of orange! What a deal! The Dinky is such a timeless and versatile bag.  I hope you find a way you love carrying it, and have fun deciding which orange option you love the most.


----------



## Cookiefiend

SakuraSakura said:


> Speaking of handbags...
> 
> I recently purchased a $24.00 Coach Dinky with this beautiful glitter glazing and metallic leather interior. While this bag is visually stunning, I find that it tends to be heavy on my shoulders. I feel like I should start wearing it as a shoulder purse more but I wanted to utilize it more for the crossbody option. Then there’s the matter of picking up a Marc by Marc Jacobs Percy in Spiced Orange in a few days (gift from a dear friend)... aaaand I’m still waiting on one in lime green. What’s a girl to do?!
> 
> View attachment 4889926
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889927
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889928


Well, I’m not sure how I missed this - but I love it. 
I have a burgundy (or some fancy color name I can’t come up with at the moment (wine and it’s late)) Dinky... I like it and it’s perfect for what I need... but I might throw it over for this cutie. 
That copper is fab!


----------



## Cookiefiend

SakuraSakura said:


> Do you ever have those moods where you want to ruthlessly clean out your purse collection? I'm feeling it right this very moment. Maybe I should ride this wave and post a few items... including that Dinky. Like I mentioned earlier, I'm purchasing this gorgeous orange Percy tomorrow. It may push out the Dinky entirely as it is the better crossbody... but then again, the Dinky also works as a shoulder bag. I do not really have any of those.  You guys are so kind to put up with my indecisiveness! I hope everybody had a safe, pleasant Friday (or Saturday... maybe)


Yes... absolutely. 
I managed to talk myself out of it fortunately! Ride the wave - tomorrow is another day!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> October stats
> 0 bags in (*so far* as the one I bought this week is still to arrive... and hopefully will! I found out it was shipped from Hungary instead of from Germany what the listing originally made me believe)
> 
> 1 bag out- a cheap useless one listed just to get it out of the way... a second bag- a better one, but still no use for me-  sold, payment pending. Please keep your fingers crossed for me the money will arrive!
> 
> 1 SLG in: Dior Karenina wallet
> 
> Some more clothes, shoes and stuff sold via the classifieds


Wonderful stats - congratulations on your bag out and your lovely wallet!


----------



## More bags

doni said:


> This is very timely as I have been pondering, as Winter approaches, that I may want to get a couple vintage H scarves I don’t care about ruining. It used to be my mothers’s scarves like the 70s YSL one she wrapped around my neck when sick since I was a child, but now that she has passed away and I find that I treasure them more and want to take a bit of care of them (she would have not approved, she was into using everything, but then, she was not clumsy and slipping food and drinks all over the place the whole time ). So I have been looking into vintage, there are so many options!
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t mind wide borders which is not surprising given that my scarf tying is indeed very basic. I am going to label it retro from now on .
> 
> My stats:
> 
> bags - 1 in / 1 out (and 3 to be put on sale/donated next Month)
> blazers - 0 in / 2 out
> 
> Which sounds good, but I also got some shirts and knits and 2 pairs of ankle boots, same model, 2 colors, which seems excessive but it is the first Winter in 3 I have no foot problems and are not doomed to only wear DMs, so that’s okay!


Beautiful memories of your mom. 
Great stats, 2 blazers out, that’s awesome. What was your thought process on letting them go? I have a few that I don’t wear as frequently due to change of lifestyle. I am on the cusp of deciding what to do with them.


----------



## doni

cowgirlsboots said:


> Some pre-Halloween eye candy I spotted while doing my "*D*ayly *D*ose of online *D*ior-hunt"on this dark, rainy Friday.
> 
> View attachment 4893063



What a great and timely find!



Cookiefiend said:


> Heehee - Yes - lots in but lots out too.
> I am truly trying to be better and only buy scarves I know I really want and that fill a need. One of the ones that came in this month is a little plain (Tout En Carre in the Quadrige jacquard) it's just navy and white. But - the other day I needed a plain navy scarf. At the time I thought I'd keep an eye out for the Flamingo Party Tatouage in navy... and then I saw this one in the horse head jacquard! Hello darling!
> 
> I'm keeping my original Ex Libris - super wide borders but it's a lovely turquoise - I do like that one. I really do like vintage, but I've rehomed almost all of the problematic ones. As to the knots - my go to is the Bias fold, thrown around my neck and knotted - easy peasy!
> 
> I think those are great stats!
> Keep us posted on your vintage H search - we are here to help (enable)!
> And do wear them, they deserve it!



Navy and white is a keeper!

Right now I am considering this. I very much like Les Coupes as Camails is one of my favorite scarves and it is the same vibe (and designer). I find this colorway very cheerful and wouldn’t it work well in Zoom? 





SakuraSakura said:


> Do you ever have those moods where you want to ruthlessly clean out your purse collection? I'm feeling it right this very moment. Maybe I should ride this wave and post a few items... including that Dinky. Like I mentioned earlier, I'm purchasing this gorgeous orange Percy tomorrow. It may push out the Dinky entirely as it is the better crossbody... but then again, the Dinky also works as a shoulder bag. I do not really have any of those.  You guys are so kind to put up with my indecisiveness! I hope everybody had a safe, pleasant Friday (or Saturday... maybe)



I get those ruthlessly clean out moods for EVERYTHING. Even my most precious possession, my books. A couple of years ago I had a fever more than a mood and got rid of half of them... I am forever missing one or the other. Only today my daughter was asking about Mondrian for a school project, and I was like, fear not, I have these great books... wait no, actually, I don‘t 



More bags said:


> Beautiful memories of your mom.
> Great stats, 2 blazers out, that’s awesome. What was your thought process on letting them go? I have a few that I don’t wear as frequently due to change of lifestyle. I am on the cusp of deciding what to do with them.



That’s basically it. I left my corporate job in the middle of Spring’s lockdown. Add the new corona reality, and I do not need as many blazers, not the more office type in any event. Because I did buy two in September, blazers are my weakness, hence having to keep that in check.

So the two blazers I got rid off this time were a pinstripe and a double breasted black, they had fulfilled their function and it was time to go.


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Heehee - Yes - lots in but lots out too.
> I am truly trying to be better and only buy scarves I know I really want and that fill a need. One of the ones that came in this month is a little plain (Tout En Carre in the Quadrige jacquard) it's just navy and white. But - the other day I needed a plain navy scarf. At the time I thought I'd keep an eye out for the Flamingo Party Tatouage in navy... and then I saw this one in the horse head jacquard! Hello darling!
> 
> I'm keeping my original Ex Libris - super wide borders but it's a lovely turquoise - I do like that one. I really do like vintage, but I've rehomed almost all of the problematic ones. As to the knots - my go to is the Bias fold, thrown around my neck and knotted - easy peasy!
> 
> I am HORRIBLY susceptible to temptation - My motto is: Lead Me Not Into Temptation... I can find on my own...
> But the Leonardi isn't mine... I think that's Fifi!
> 
> 
> I think those are great stats!
> Keep us posted on your vintage H search - we are here to help (enable)!
> And do wear them, they deserve it!
> 
> ooooo - a lovely fall color way!


I know - when I need a plain scarf I am at a total loss, LOL
My go-to knot is even lazier - the asymmetrical thing. 
Hm. I guess you're right about Leonardi. What is the green and purple geometric you have, with an amazing border. Panoplie equestre?


----------



## Cookiefiend

doni said:


> What a great and timely find!
> 
> 
> 
> Navy and white is a keeper!
> 
> Right now I am considering this. I very much like Les Coupes as Camails is one of my favorite scarves and it is the same vibe (and designer). I find this colorway very cheerful and wouldn’t it work well in Zoom?
> 
> View attachment 4894027
> 
> 
> 
> I get those ruthlessly clean out moods for EVERYTHING. Even my most precious possession, my books. A couple of years ago I had a fever more than a mood and got rid of half of them... I am forever missing one or the other. Only today my daughter was asking about Mondrian for a school project, and I was like, fear not, I have these great books... wait no, actually, I don‘t
> 
> 
> 
> That’s basically it. I left my corporate job in the middle of Spring’s lockdown. Add the new corona reality, and I do not need as many blazers, not the more office type in any event. Because I did buy two in September, blazers are my weakness, hence having to keep that in check.
> 
> So the two blazers I got rid off this time were a pinstripe and a double breasted black, they had fulfilled their function and it was time to go.


That is a marvelous color - it would certainly pop on a Zoom call!


----------



## momasaurus

SakuraSakura said:


> Do you ever have those moods where you want to ruthlessly clean out your purse collection? I'm feeling it right this very moment. Maybe I should ride this wave and post a few items... including that Dinky. Like I mentioned earlier, I'm purchasing this gorgeous orange Percy tomorrow. It may push out the Dinky entirely as it is the better crossbody... but then again, the Dinky also works as a shoulder bag. I do not really have any of those.  You guys are so kind to put up with my indecisiveness! I hope everybody had a safe, pleasant Friday (or Saturday... maybe)


Yes, I have those moods. Speaking for myself, I need to be careful when in that need-to-purge mode. It can be motivating, but can also produce regrets.....


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> Beautiful memories of your mom.
> Great stats, 2 blazers out, that’s awesome. What was your thought process on letting them go? I have a few that I don’t wear as frequently due to change of lifestyle. I am on the cusp of deciding what to do with them.


It is impossible for me to get rid of jackets/blazers. So.....I probably have too many.


----------



## momasaurus

doni said:


> What a great and timely find!
> 
> 
> 
> Navy and white is a keeper!
> 
> Right now I am considering this. I very much like Les Coupes as Camails is one of my favorite scarves and it is the same vibe (and designer). I find this colorway very cheerful and wouldn’t it work well in Zoom?
> 
> View attachment 4894027
> 
> 
> 
> I get those ruthlessly clean out moods for EVERYTHING. Even my most precious possession, my books. A couple of years ago I had a fever more than a mood and got rid of half of them... I am forever missing one or the other. Only today my daughter was asking about Mondrian for a school project, and I was like, fear not, I have these great books... wait no, actually, I don‘t
> 
> 
> 
> That’s basically it. I left my corporate job in the middle of Spring’s lockdown. Add the new corona reality, and I do not need as many blazers, not the more office type in any event. Because I did buy two in September, blazers are my weakness, hence having to keep that in check.
> 
> So the two blazers I got rid off this time were a pinstripe and a double breasted black, they had fulfilled their function and it was time to go.


Yes to everything here, LOL!


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> I know - when I need a plain scarf I am at a total loss, LOL
> My go-to knot is even lazier - the asymmetrical thing.
> Hm. I guess you're right about Leonardi. What is the green and purple geometric you have, with an amazing border. Panoplie equestre?


The asymmetrical tie is my other go to!  
Are you thinking of Coup de Fouet? It’s navy, bright blue, green and purple, or Colliers de Chien - it’s mostly green, and has a fab purple hem.. ?


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> Stress shopping, for sure. I am kind of envious that you have the opportunity to carry different bags to work. I hardly go anywhere except the grocery store, and have not moved out of my Portland Leather tote for ages.
> I think you and I are similar with scarf buying -  a lot in and a lot out. For me, 17 in and 10 out, YTD. Some were the same scarf (ordered from H.com, didn't like, easy return), and my count is about the same as previous years.
> Great idea to bring down the cost per wear of your bags, though. Well done!


I am so glad you are loving your Portland Leather Goods Mini.


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> The asymmetrical tie is my other go to!
> Are you thinking of Coup de Fouet? It’s navy, bright blue, green and purple, or Colliers de Chien - it’s mostly green, and has a fab purple hem.. ?


Probably the Colliers de Chien. I doubt you'll get rid of it ever!


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> I am so glad you are loving your Portland Leather Goods Mini.


I just ordered another one in cranberry!!! I am thinking of giving one of them to my daughter. Looking forward to seeing cranberry IRL.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> am HORRIBLY susceptible to temptation - My motto is: Lead Me Not Into Temptation... I can find on my own...


This is hysterical, dear! Gave me the laugh I was seriously needing this morning.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> I know - *when I need a plain scarf I am at a total loss, LOL*
> My go-to knot is even lazier - the asymmetrical thing.
> Hm. I guess you're right about Leonardi. What is the green and purple geometric you have, with an amazing border. Panoplie equestre?


That was my problem, too, until I popped for Robe du Soir in the navy, white, & silver colorway. Folded on the bias and tied any-old-whichway, it goes with anything. Even a black sweater, because the navy is so dark.

It also looks nice on Zoom calls, interestingly, because it doesn't "fight" with my glasses, which are medium-blue. 

The things we have to consider when getting dressed these days!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> I am HORRIBLY susceptible to temptation - My motto is: Lead Me Not Into Temptation... I can find on my own...


I just love this!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Sitting on purse mountain with a lot of confusion... and desire for new handbags.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SakuraSakura said:


> Sitting on purse mountain with a lot of confusion... and desire for new handbags.


I DO RELATE !
Waiting nervously for my impulse purchase to arrive. Finally it turned up in the German parcel tracking. I was so nervous, because it was coming from Hungary. No, I don´t need the bag. I don´t know whether it will suit me. Still I HAD to buy it...


----------



## SakuraSakura

cowgirlsboots said:


> I DO RELATE !
> Waiting nervously for my impulse purchase to arrive. Finally it turned up in the German parcel tracking. I was so nervous, because it was coming from Hungary. No, I don´t need the bag. I don´t know whether it will suit me. Still I HAD to buy it...



I received that beautiful orange spice MBMJ percy today. I also realized that my Gucci Mini Joy Boston has unsightly dye marks from the leather on the canvas. I think I’ll be selling it too just because it bothers me too much. I hope that impulse purchase turns into a full blown love affair


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SakuraSakura said:


> I received that beautiful orange spice MBMJ percy today. I also realized that my Gucci Mini Joy Boston has unsightly dye marks from the leather on the canvas. I think I’ll be selling it too just because it bothers me too much. I hope that impulse purchase turns into a full blown love affair


How nice your Percy turned up today- today of all all days for an orange bag: Halloween! 
If the stains on your Gucci bother you, you better let it go. There´ll be somebody out there who´ll love it in spite of the stains and you can go ahead and hunt another bargain that makes you happier! 
Thank-you! I´m looking forward for my impulse purchase to arrive. In case we are not made for each other I can always put it away for my DD´s 18th Birthday next year. (Given the bag is in a presentable state.)


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> That was my problem, too, until I popped for Robe du Soir in the navy, white, & silver colorway. Folded on the bias and tied any-old-whichway, it goes with anything. Even a black sweater, because the navy is so dark.
> 
> It also looks nice on Zoom calls, interestingly, because it doesn't "fight" with my glasses, which are medium-blue.
> 
> The things we have to consider when getting dressed these days!


A question for those who do work related Zoom/video calls?  Do you dress for it as if you were going to the office?  I don’t.  I do dress for it more than how I would if I’m just staying home though.  But not at the same level pre-covid in the office.  I’ve noticed that some of our legislators are super dressed down during congressional hearings even.


----------



## Kimbashop

msd_bags said:


> A question for those who do work related Zoom/video calls?  Do you dress for it as if you were going to the office?  I don’t.  I do dress for it more than how I would if I’m just staying home though.  But not at the same level pre-covid in the office.  I’ve noticed that some of our legislators are super dressed down during congressional hearings even.


For me, it very much depends on whom I’m meeting with and the purpose of the meeting. For events that I have had to run or present (I have had 3) I have worn dresses or a nice blouse and blazers. I have found blazers to be key on zoom calls in terms of making me feel and look pulled together. For meetings with colleagues I am much more casual. When I teach I’m somewhere in between. I will keep shawls and nice cardigans handy for these types of meetings.

I will say that I havent worn shoes in some time. My Ugg’s have been super comfy!


----------



## keodi

Cookiefiend said:


> I appreciate the 'confessions' of purchasing, as I have done my fair share and more this month. I'm going to go ahead and post my stats for the month... hopefully I won't find anything else I *have* to have.
> 
> Purse in and out - 0
> SLG in and out - 0 (but I still have 2 listed)
> Scarves in - 5 (2 are still listed)
> 
> My purse challenge this month was to wear the bags with a high cost per wear. There were 5 bags that I wanted to bring that down on - H Kelly, H Drag II, H Dalvy, Ferragamo Studio, and the Nancy Gonzalez, Mini Erica tote - and so far for the month I've carried those 5, plus 2 others (the Dior and the Proenza Schouler - each once). This has only been difficult or I wanted to carry something else a couple of times (the Dior and the PS), but I resisted carrying the LV Lock Me Bucket - I really do like that one and it's my most worn purse.
> But for the month so far, I've only carried a bag 19 days, and that's primarily to the office or the grocery.
> 
> Scarves are catnip evidently. Of the ones that came in this month (a CSGM for a steal, a 140 changeant moussie for a total steal, a jacquard from 2108 that came with a scarf ring, a friend offered a triangle and I couldn't say no, and a gav from the current season), I'm only a little eh about one, but it is still beautiful. I've sold several this year though, so my count isn't too bad compared to previous years. YTD is 28 in, 20 out, and I have 2 listed.
> One good thing is that my purses in and out so far this year is even - 4 out and 4 in.
> *I think I've been a little down, and have been 'Stress Shopping'... and eating but that's another thread.*


Same!
October stats
Purse in and out - 1 ( I'll share once I receive it)
SLG in and out - 0 
Scarves in - 1



Cookiefiend said:


> Hrmmm - off the scarves that I sold, most were because I don't like wide borders at all.
> I sold a few because I had something in a similar color, and I wore or liked the other more.
> A couple I didn't intend to sell, but someone asked if I had anything like what they were looking for and I said 'Well - yes', off it went. Buh-bye!
> I have learned that I *really really* like the 140 moussies, to my wallet's chagrin. Three of the scarves I sold though were mousseline, 2 x 90's, and 1 x 140 (it was too close in color to my Onde de Chic), and I've bought new-to-me 140 moussies. One was a complete surprise - a friend called to say she had found one that she thought I might be interested in - and I was! I love the changeants - I just am blown away by them - especially the ones that are super glowy. It's amazing to me that H can do that.
> 
> The scarves that have come in, have been ones I've been looking for, or it was a rare scarf that I couldn't let go, or it was new this year. One of the new ones was actually from last year but H put it out again - it was one that I didn't think I would like (It has a fairly wide border in some areas) until I saw one on eBay... it was so beautiful I marched fingers to the website and bought it!
> 
> Sorting through them, deciding which drawer they should be in, or washing them - does make me happy. A little joyful. And we do need that these days.


Nice job curating your scarf collection! this year i added 8 90cm scarves; before that I only did the larger format 140cm. I plan on picking up les Danse Amazones in CW4 and I'm good  for a while.


----------



## whateve

October stats
bags out 0, bags in 1
SLGs out 0, SLGs in 3, all purse charms

I have a couple purses scheduled to be delivered on Monday but I'm not sure I'll keep either of them. They are similar so if I'm tempted to keep, it will only be one of them.


----------



## Cookiefiend

keodi said:


> Same!
> October stats
> Purse in and out - 1 ( I'll share once I receive it)
> SLG in and out - 0
> Scarves in - 1
> 
> 
> Nice job curating your scarf collection! this year i added 8 90cm scarves; before that I only did the larger format 140cm. I plan on picking up les Danse Amazones in CW4 and I'm good  for a while.


Thank you - still working on curating! 
LDA is beautiful - can’t wait to see it!


----------



## SakuraSakura

cowgirlsboots said:


> How nice your Percy turned up today- today of all all days for an orange bag: Halloween!
> If the stains on your Gucci bother you, you better let it go. There´ll be somebody out there who´ll love it in spite of the stains and you can go ahead and hunt another bargain that makes you happier!
> Thank-you! I´m looking forward for my impulse purchase to arrive. In case we are not made for each other I can always put it away for my DD´s 18th Birthday next year. (Given the bag is in a presentable state.)




It's about learning the threshold of what I can and cannot accept in an item. While we have to accept certain things in life, we don't have to make sacrifices when it comes to our handbags. It's really unfortunate about the Gucci. When I purchased it, I was fully aware that there were some imperfections - albeit undisclosed - but I was fine with them. It's another thing when somehow the dye in the leather is turning the white canvas a shade of blue... and the seller gets incredibly defensive when asked about it. ( If this matters, I did ask the seller whether she refurbished it or not.) I want to enjoy my items in spite of their imperfections but I also want to be realistic about what my threshold is. 

I hope everybody is having a spooky Halloween!


----------



## keodi

Here is my scarf in for the month


----------



## SakuraSakura

Kimbashop said:


> For me, it very much depends on whom I’m meeting with and the purpose of the meeting. For events that I have had to run or present (I have had 3) I have worn dresses or a nice blouse and blazers. I have found blazers to be key on zoom calls in terms of making me feel and look pulled together. For meetings with colleagues I am much more casual. When I teach I’m somewhere in between. I will keep shawls and nice cardigans handy for these types of meetings.
> 
> I will say that I havent worn shoes in some time. My Ugg’s have been super comfy!




I meet with my professors online but I just turn the camera off and wear whatever toothpaste stained top I have on. What I have noticed is that some of my professors wear button-downs and blazers. During online lectures I have a professor who wears what he normally does to the office. I think it boils down to what you personally feel comfortable and put together in. Never under-estimate the power of a bit of makeup and wrinkle-free blouses!


----------



## keodi

My SLG in from last month, I meant to share but didn't.


----------



## SakuraSakura

keodi said:


> Here is my scarf in for the month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4894642
> View attachment 4894643
> View attachment 4894645
> 
> 
> View attachment 4894646
> View attachment 4894643
> View attachment 4894645
> View attachment 4894646



That's a beautiful scarf! The colours are so rich and the imagery is vibrant.


----------



## keodi

SakuraSakura said:


> That's a beautiful scarf! The colours are so rich and the imagery is vibrant.


Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

SakuraSakura said:


> I meet with my professors online but I just turn the camera off and wear whatever toothpaste stained top I have on. What I have noticed is that some of my professors wear button-downs and blazers. During online lectures I have a professor who wears what he normally does to the office. I think it boils down to what you personally feel comfortable and put together in. Never under-estimate the power of a bit of makeup and wrinkle-free blouses!


Once when I was teaching my grad students I reached behind me to put on my cardigan because I was cold, only to find out the I had just put on my bathrobe! If anyone noticed, no one said anything.


----------



## More bags

keodi said:


> Same!
> October stats
> Purse in and out - 1 ( I'll share once I receive it)
> SLG in and out - 0
> Scarves in - 1
> 
> 
> Nice job curating your scarf collection! this year i added 8 90cm scarves; before that I only did the larger format 140cm. I plan on picking up les Danse Amazones in CW4 and I'm good  for a while.


Great stats keodi! Looking forward to your reveal!


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> October stats
> bags out 0, bags in 1
> SLGs out 0, SLGs in 3, all purse charms
> 
> I have a couple purses scheduled to be delivered on Monday but I'm not sure I'll keep either of them. They are similar so if I'm tempted to keep, it will only be one of them.


Good stats, congratulations on your bag charms. I hope you like your to be delivered handbags.


----------



## More bags

keodi said:


> Here is my scarf in for the month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4894642
> View attachment 4894643
> View attachment 4894645
> 
> 
> View attachment 4894646
> View attachment 4894643
> View attachment 4894645
> View attachment 4894646





keodi said:


> My SLG in from last month, I meant to share but didn't.
> View attachment 4894647


Wonderful details and colours on your scarf! Your card holder is lovely!


----------



## More bags

Kimbashop said:


> Once when I was teaching my grad students I reached behind me to put on my cardigan because I was cold, only to find out the I had just put on my bathrobe! If anyone noticed, no one said anything.


 That’s so cute!


----------



## More bags

*October Update, YTD Stats and Challenges*

Carried 12 bags
Exited 19 household items, makeup, sports gear and my favourite Lululemon running tights, which earned their retirement after serving me well for 4.5 years
*Oct 2020 Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out

*YTD Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


----------



## msd_bags

Kimbashop said:


> For me, it very much depends on whom I’m meeting with and the purpose of the meeting. For events that I have had to run or present (I have had 3) I have worn dresses or a nice blouse and blazers. I have found blazers to be key on zoom calls in terms of making me feel and look pulled together. For meetings with colleagues I am much more casual. When I teach I’m somewhere in between. I will keep shawls and nice cardigans handy for these types of meetings.
> 
> I will say that I havent worn shoes in some time. My Ugg’s have been super comfy!


Which reminds me, the other day I wore a blazer since I made a presentation to a group outside of my organization. But, for bottomwear, I had on a pair of shorts!! Lol!


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> I just ordered another one in cranberry!!! I am thinking of giving one of them to my daughter. Looking forward to seeing cranberry IRL.


Cranberry is stunning. I received it as a gift this month. I normally don't wear red , but this is a beautiful easy to wear red. I have already worn it. I find this to be the easiest to use bag I have had in a long time.


----------



## dcooney4

October Stats are Weird 
3 Bags in- They were all gifts. The only one not included I bought and immediately sent back out is not counted.
4 Bags Out - Yay!
0 slgs in
1 slg out


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> That was my problem, too, until I popped for Robe du Soir in the navy, white, & silver colorway. Folded on the bias and tied any-old-whichway, it goes with anything. Even a black sweater, because the navy is so dark.
> 
> It also looks nice on Zoom calls, interestingly, because it doesn't "fight" with my glasses, which are medium-blue.
> 
> The things we have to consider when getting dressed these days!


Oh I kick myself for not getting that scarf when I was fondling it in the boutique. That is the best CW and the rope-y details are so wonderful.


----------



## momasaurus

msd_bags said:


> A question for those who do work related Zoom/video calls?  Do you dress for it as if you were going to the office?  I don’t.  I do dress for it more than how I would if I’m just staying home though.  But not at the same level pre-covid in the office.  I’ve noticed that some of our legislators are super dressed down during congressional hearings even.


I wear (from top to bottom): lipstick, an Hermes scarf, some kind of blouse, then yoga pants and slippers.


----------



## momasaurus

keodi said:


> My SLG in from last month, I meant to share but didn't.
> View attachment 4894647


This is lovely!!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

keodi said:


> Here is my scarf in for the month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4894642
> View attachment 4894643
> View attachment 4894645
> 
> 
> View attachment 4894646
> View attachment 4894643
> View attachment 4894645
> View attachment 4894646


oh keodi - this is lovely! 


keodi said:


> My SLG in from last month, I meant to share but didn't.
> View attachment 4894647


Gorgeous!  


More bags said:


> *October Update, YTD Stats and Challenges*
> 
> Carried 12 bags
> Exited 19 household items, makeup, sports gear and my favourite Lululemon running tights, which earned their retirement after serving me well for 4.5 years
> *Oct 2020 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


Well done! 
On the last day of the month, I bought 2 more scarves... one a mini-grail... I’ll count them for November.  


dcooney4 said:


> October Stats are Weird
> 3 Bags in- They were all gifts. The only one not included I bought and immediately sent back out is not counted.
> 4 Bags Out - Yay!
> 0 slgs in
> 1 slg out


Yay - congratulations!


----------



## More bags

msd_bags said:


> Which reminds me, the other day I wore a blazer since I made a presentation to a group outside of my organization. But, for bottomwear, I had on a pair of shorts!! Lol!


Ha ha, that’s awesome!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Cranberry is stunning. I received it as a gift this month. I normally don't wear red , but this is a beautiful easy to wear red. I have already worn it. I find this to be the easiest to use bag I have had in a long time.


I was tempted by the cranberry version, too. I’m glad you love the cranberry!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> October Stats are Weird
> 3 Bags in- They were all gifts. The only one not included I bought and immediately sent back out is not counted.
> 4 Bags Out - Yay!
> 0 slgs in
> 1 slg out


Great job on 4 bag and 1 SLG outs!


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> I wear (from top to bottom): lipstick, an Hermes scarf, some kind of blouse, then yoga pants and slippers.


I am sure you look amazing! You can’t beat elastic waistbands these days.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> oh keodi - this is lovely!
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> Well done!
> On the last day of the month, I bought 2 more scarves... one a mini-grail... I’ll count them for November.
> 
> Yay - congratulations!


Thank you Cookie!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> October stats
> bags out 0, bags in 1
> SLGs out 0, SLGs in 3, all purse charms
> 
> I have a couple purses scheduled to be delivered on Monday but I'm not sure I'll keep either of them. They are similar so if I'm tempted to keep, it will only be one of them.



Please share the incoming purses with us- even if all of them will go back, I´d enjoy looking at them.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SakuraSakura said:


> It's about learning the threshold of what I can and cannot accept in an item. While we have to accept certain things in life, we don't have to make sacrifices when it comes to our handbags. It's really unfortunate about the Gucci. When I purchased it, I was fully aware that there were some imperfections - albeit undisclosed - but I was fine with them. It's another thing when somehow the dye in the leather is turning the white canvas a shade of blue... and the seller gets incredibly defensive when asked about it. ( If this matters, I did ask the seller whether she refurbished it or not.) I want to enjoy my items in spite of their imperfections but I also want to be realistic about what my threshold is.
> 
> I hope everybody is having a spooky Halloween!



Knowing your personal condition treshold is important. 
Mine is rather low as long as the problems are fully described, the price reflects them and I think I am able to make the bag better. 
I absolutely hate problems and defects that are not described.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

keodi said:


> Here is my scarf in for the month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4894642
> View attachment 4894643
> View attachment 4894645
> 
> 
> View attachment 4894646
> View attachment 4894643
> View attachment 4894645
> View attachment 4894646



The scarf is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## keodi

More bags said:


> Wonderful details and colours on your scarf! Your card holder is lovely!


Thank you!


More bags said:


> *October Update, YTD Stats and Challenges*
> 
> Carried 12 bags
> Exited 19 household items, makeup, sports gear and my favourite Lululemon running tights, which earned their retirement after serving me well for 4.5 years
> *Oct 2020 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


Nice job on the stats!



Cookiefiend said:


> *oh keodi - this is lovely!*
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> Well done!
> On the last day of the month, I bought 2 more scarves... one a mini-grail... I’ll count them for November.
> 
> Yay - congratulations!


Thank you!


----------



## keodi

cowgirlsboots said:


> The scarf is absolutely gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

keodi said:


> My SLG in from last month, I meant to share but didn't.
> View attachment 4894647



I adore your new cardholder @keodi! It´s pure luxury and still useful for every day use, I assume.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> *October Update, YTD Stats and Challenges*
> 
> Carried 12 bags
> Exited 19 household items, makeup, sports gear and my favourite Lululemon running tights, which earned their retirement after serving me well for 4.5 years
> *Oct 2020 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out



Congratulations on your stats @More bags! You certainly have done this thread proud!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> October Stats are Weird
> 3 Bags in- They were all gifts. The only one not included I bought and immediately sent back out is not counted.
> 4 Bags Out - Yay!
> 0 slgs in
> 1 slg out



Well done @dcooney4 ! Gifts don´t weigh down the conscience! Congratulations on selling 4 bags and a SLG!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> I am sure you look amazing! You can’t beat elastic waistbands these days.



Haha! After not owning any sweatpants for over 10 years my DDs convinced me there´s nothing nicer for home- and leasurly outerwear. I ordered some from H+M and have been living in them ever since they arrived. My older DD gave me a styling lesson: sweatpants, big sweater, nice sneakers and a high quality coat. (In my case this is a checkered wool vintage coat from the 60ies with a nice fur collar. It didn´t cost me much, but must have been an investment when new.)


----------



## cowgirlsboots

cowgirlsboots said:


> October stats
> 0 bags in (*so far* as the one I bought this week is still to arrive... and hopefully will! I found out it was shipped from Hungary instead of from Germany what the listing originally made me believe)
> 
> 1 bag out- a cheap useless one listed just to get it out of the way... a second bag- a better one, but still no use for me-  sold, payment pending. Please keep your fingers crossed for me the money will arrive!
> 
> 1 SLG in: Dior Karenina wallet
> 
> Some more clothes, shoes and stuff sold via the classifieds



The money for the second bag I sold did arrive! 
So it´s *2 bags out for October! *
I sold my Pollini and am very happy about it. 



The bag was lovely, looked brand new, but must have been sitting on my shelf for about 5 years and I did not wear it once. It sold for exactly what I paid (including shipping) when I bought it. Hopefully the new owner will wear it.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Starting the month out by selling one of my handbags...

MBMJ Percy in Carob Brown. I posted it on Poshmark. It sold within minutes of posting! I made a few dollars on top of what I paid for it (which was barely anything.) Since I have the orange and the lime green Percy I felt like it became too redundant. If I want brown, I have my Damier Ebene Speedy 30 and Monogram Pochette.


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> The money for the second bag I sold did arrive!
> So it´s *2 bags out for October! *
> I sold my Pollini and am very happy about it.
> View attachment 4895252
> 
> 
> The bag was lovely, looked brand new, but must have been sitting on my shelf for about 5 years and I did not wear it once. It sold for exactly what I paid (including shipping) when I bought it. Hopefully the new owner will wear it.





SakuraSakura said:


> Starting the month out by selling one of my handbags...
> 
> MBMJ Percy in Carob Brown. I posted it on Poshmark. It sold within minutes of posting! I made a few dollars on top of what I paid for it (which was barely anything.) Since I have the orange and the lime green Percy I felt like it became too redundant. If I want brown, I have my Damier Ebene Speedy 30 and Monogram Pochette.
> 
> View attachment 4895329


Congratulations to you both!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Cookiefiend said:


> Congratulations to you both!





Cookiefiend said:


> Congratulations to you both!



Thank you, Cookiefiend! I've decided that this is going to be a low-spend November. I'm trying to having days where I spend no money or days where I only buy items for work. My biggest expense has to be food. I'm always on the go so packing a lunch can be difficult. I've been better about it but it is tough to break a habit. I'll get back on that horse tomorrow, I swear on it.


----------



## SakuraSakura

cowgirlsboots said:


> The money for the second bag I sold did arrive!
> So it´s *2 bags out for October! *
> I sold my Pollini and am very happy about it.
> View attachment 4895252
> 
> 
> The bag was lovely, looked brand new, but must have been sitting on my shelf for about 5 years and I did not wear it once. It sold for exactly what I paid (including shipping) when I bought it. Hopefully the new owner will wear it.



Congratulations on pulling the trigger! I hope the transaction was smooth.


----------



## keodi

cowgirlsboots said:


> I adore your new cardholder @keodi! It´s pure luxury and still useful for every day use, I assume.


Thank you! it's luxurious and very practical!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SakuraSakura said:


> Starting the month out by selling one of my handbags...
> 
> MBMJ Percy in Carob Brown. I posted it on Poshmark. It sold within minutes of posting! I made a few dollars on top of what I paid for it (which was barely anything.) Since I have the orange and the lime green Percy I felt like it became too redundant. If I want brown, I have my Damier Ebene Speedy 30 and Monogram Pochette.
> 
> View attachment 4895329



Congratulations on the sale!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SakuraSakura said:


> Thank you, Cookiefiend! I've decided that this is going to be a low-spend November. I'm trying to having days where I spend no money or days where I only buy items for work. My biggest expense has to be food. I'm always on the go so packing a lunch can be difficult. I've been better about it but it is tough to break a habit. I'll get back on that horse tomorrow, I swear on it.


That´s an ambitious quest! Very sensible! I wished I had the persistence to actually reign in my spendings. 
Every time I come home from doing the groceries I tend to think that after spending that much on food and necessities spending just a little on something fun can´t be that wrong...   
I´d happily cut down the groceries budget. My family thinks differently! 
Plus November usually is the month I buy Christmas presents.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SakuraSakura said:


> Congratulations on pulling the trigger! I hope the transaction was smooth.



Thank-you! I had the bag listed in the classifieds for quite a while at a higher price without any interest. When suddenly a request came in I happily agreed to the lower offer thinking better sold for exactly my cost than sitting in my way for longer. I wasn´t to pleased by the tone of the communication- haggling can be done pleasantly or harshly- but with the money coming in asap, who cares...


----------



## More bags

keodi said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Nice job on the stats!
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Thanks dear keodi! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Congratulations on your stats @More bags! You certainly have done this thread proud!


You’re very kind cowgirlsboots!  


cowgirlsboots said:


> Haha! After not owning any sweatpants for over 10 years my DDs convinced me there´s nothing nicer for home- and leasurly outerwear. I ordered some from H+M and have been living in them ever since they arrived. My older DD gave me a styling lesson: sweatpants, big sweater, nice sneakers and a high quality coat. (In my case this is a checkered wool vintage coat from the 60ies with a nice fur collar. It didn´t cost me much, but must have been an investment when new.)


You and your older DD sound very chic!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> The money for the second bag I sold did arrive!
> So it´s *2 bags out for October! *
> I sold my Pollini and am very happy about it.
> View attachment 4895252
> 
> 
> The bag was lovely, looked brand new, but must have been sitting on my shelf for about 5 years and I did not wear it once. It sold for exactly what I paid (including shipping) when I bought it. Hopefully the new owner will wear it.


Congratulations on the completed sale!


SakuraSakura said:


> Starting the month out by selling one of my handbags...
> 
> MBMJ Percy in Carob Brown. I posted it on Poshmark. It sold within minutes of posting! I made a few dollars on top of what I paid for it (which was barely anything.) Since I have the orange and the lime green Percy I felt like it became too redundant. If I want brown, I have my Damier Ebene Speedy 30 and Monogram Pochette.
> 
> View attachment 4895329


Congratulations on your out! Best wishes on achieving your November goals!


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Great job on 4 bag and 1 SLG outs!


Thanks! I have been getting rid of bags I love but never wear due some small issue. I had a gorgeous Gucci tote but the round strap killed my shoulder if I put  much in it , which sort of defeated the purpose of the tote.


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> oh keodi - this is lovely!
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> Well done!
> On the last day of the month, I bought 2 more scarves... one a mini-grail... I’ll count them for November.
> 
> Yay - congratulations!


Did you say scarves?


----------



## SakuraSakura

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you! I had the bag listed in the classifieds for quite a while at a higher price without any interest. When suddenly a request came in I happily agreed to the lower offer thinking better sold for exactly my cost than sitting in my way for longer. I wasn´t to pleased by the tone of the communication- haggling can be done pleasantly or harshly- but with the money coming in asap, who cares...



I understand what you mean. People can be so rude! Although I have been told so many times not to take it personally, it’s tough not to when they’re offering you $100 on a $700 bag.


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> Did you say scarves?


I did, I did!!
A Sabina Savage CSGM, and a mini-grail - Galop Volant!


----------



## keodi

Cookiefiend said:


> I did, I did!!
> *A Sabina Savage CSGM,* and a mini-grail - Galop Volant!


I have heard of Sabina Savage and would love a review on her scarves, please let me know what you think!


----------



## keodi

cowgirlsboots said:


> The money for the second bag I sold did arrive!
> So it´s *2 bags out for October! *
> I sold my Pollini and am very happy about it.
> View attachment 4895252
> 
> 
> The bag was lovely, looked brand new, but must have been sitting on my shelf for about 5 years and I did not wear it once. It sold for exactly what I paid (including shipping) when I bought it. Hopefully the new owner will wear it.


Great Job on the sale!


----------



## Cookiefiend

keodi said:


> I have heard of Sabina Savage and would love a review on her scarves, please let me know what you think!


I have 3 of her scarves now - 1 silk, 1 CSGM (and one on the way), and one wool and silk that's like a mousseline but heavier.
I won't buy another of the plain silk - it's no where as nice as Hermes.
I love the one that's like a moussie but heavier, it's 135cm, and I love to wear it with the leopard's eye showing - it practically glows.
The CSGM is sturdy, and the colors vivid. It's warm and lovely. While maybe (see-sawing my hand here) it's not as nice as Hermes - it's literally a third of the price. My only quibble is that instead of a rolled hem, it's fringed.
(lemme know if you want pictures!)


----------



## keodi

Cookiefiend said:


> I have 3 of her scarves now - 1 silk, 1 CSGM (and one on the way), and one wool and silk that's like a mousseline but heavier.
> I won't buy another of the plain silk - it's no where as nice as Hermes.
> I love the one that's like a moussie but heavier, it's 135cm, and I love to wear it with the leopard's eye showing - it practically glows.
> The CSGM is sturdy, and the colors vivid. It's warm and lovely. While maybe (see-sawing my hand here) it's not as nice as Hermes - it's literally a third of the price. My only quibble is that instead of a rolled hem, it's fringed.
> (lemme know if you want pictures!)


I would love to see photos of the CSGM Thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Oh I kick myself for not getting that scarf when I was fondling it in the boutique. That is the best CW and the rope-y details are so wonderful.


Confession time: I bought it after it was no longer available at the boutique. Paid through the nose, too. But I wear it so much, I (kinda) justify it to myself.


----------



## Cookiefiend

keodi said:


> I would love to see photos of the CSGM Thank you!


This is from my Stylebook app, and from her site.


This is when I wore it last week!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> This is from my Stylebook app, and from her site.
> View attachment 4895954
> 
> This is when I wore it last week!
> View attachment 4895953


Ooh… that glowing eye!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks! I have been getting rid of bags I love but never wear due some small issue. I had a gorgeous Gucci tote but the round strap killed my shoulder if I put  much in it , which sort of defeated the purpose of the tote.


You’ve done a great job of curating your collection dc!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Confession time: I bought it after it was no longer available at the boutique. Paid through the nose, too. But I wear it so much, I (kinda) justify it to myself.


Those are the best purchases, the ones you wear often. I often forget the price I paid as time marches on. I do remember the way I feel when I wear something I love and that makes me feel amazing!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> This is from my Stylebook app, and from her site.
> View attachment 4895954
> 
> This is when I wore it last week!
> View attachment 4895953


ZOMG, this scarf is amazing and looks wonderful on you Cookie - I love your smile!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Ooh… that glowing eye!


Right?!?
It really glows on this one though:





More bags said:


> ZOMG, this scarf is amazing and looks wonderful on you Cookie - I love your smile!


Thank you - what a sweet thing to say!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hey everybody. I hope you're having a good day. My lime green Percy finally arrived. She's exactly as described! I am so happy. Perhaps I should post a picture of my MBMJ collection? I feel so blessed that I'm able to continue buying 'wants.' This is a time to re-think our consumption habits and really count our blessings.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I'll contribute to the scarf conversation - 

I used to have many silk scarves until a faithful accident at Starbucks. It made me sell almost every nicer scarf I had except my $5.00 orange Pucci. You guys are killing me with these scarf pictures! Please keep posting them. Scarves are true forms of wearable artwork.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SakuraSakura said:


> Hey everybody. I hope you're having a good day. My lime green Percy finally arrived. She's exactly as described! I am so happy. Perhaps I should post a picture of my MBMJ collection? I feel so blessed that I'm able to continue buying 'wants.' This is a time to re-think our consumption habits and really count our blessings.



How lovely your new Percy arrived and makes you happy! Yes, please, do show us your MBMJ collection!


----------



## whateve

Here is my new bag. It's a keeper. The other bag is going back, it is just a smaller version of this bag.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> Here is my new bag. It's a keeper. The other bag is going back, it is just a smaller version of this bag.


That´s stunning @whateve! A crocodile shimmering like oil in water. A real statement piece!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> That´s stunning @whateve! A crocodile shimmering like oil in water. A real statement piece!


Thank you! I'm a sucker for these type of items.


----------



## More bags

SakuraSakura said:


> Hey everybody. I hope you're having a good day. My lime green Percy finally arrived. She's exactly as described! I am so happy. Perhaps I should post a picture of my MBMJ collection? I feel so blessed that I'm able to continue buying 'wants.' This is a time to re-think our consumption habits and really count our blessings.


Congratulations on your lime green Percy! Yes, please post pics of the family. We love pics!  


SakuraSakura said:


> I'll contribute to the scarf conversation -
> 
> I used to have many silk scarves until a faithful accident at Starbucks. It made me sell almost every nicer scarf I had except my $5.00 orange Pucci. You guys are killing me with these scarf pictures! Please keep posting them. Scarves are true forms of wearable artwork.


Sorry to hear about the scarf accident and the collection sell off.


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> Here is my new bag. It's a keeper. The other bag is going back, it is just a smaller version of this bag.


Congratulations whateve! She’s a beauty! Is it a crossbody?


----------



## Cookiefiend

SakuraSakura said:


> I'll contribute to the scarf conversation -
> 
> I used to have many silk scarves until a faithful accident at Starbucks. It made me sell almost every nicer scarf I had except my $5.00 orange Pucci. You guys are killing me with these scarf pictures! Please keep posting them. Scarves are true forms of wearable artwork.


Oooo - accidents are hard on us all! 
But, we hopefully recover from them, and sometimes live with the reminders of those boo-boos. 
I love scarves - they truly are wearable works of art - and we NEED art in our lives. 
Check out the Hermès SOTD thread - eye candy galore!


whateve said:


> Here is my new bag. It's a keeper. The other bag is going back, it is just a smaller version of this bag.


I love it!


----------



## whateve

More bags said:


> Congratulations whateve! She’s a beauty! Is it a crossbody?


thanks, yes it is! I think you can also double the strap but it is really hard to adjust so I'll just leave it the way it is. I like it crossbody.


----------



## BowieFan1971

I have gotten to the point that there is really no other LV that I want, which is good! I bought two in October...both pre-owned, both DE. Alma PM and a Saleya PM. The Saleya was the bag I really wanted but the Alma was an offer I couldn’t refuse, plus I did not think I would find a good deal on a Saleya when I decided to get it. 

My dilemma...I am thinking of selling the Alma PM DE since the Saleya is about the same size and a more wearable style for me. Plus I have another Alma PM in Mono that was a gift from my husband and I will never get rid of. I know I could probably make a little money on it too. Should I sell it or should I wait, since I just got it and it is a classic?


----------



## tealocean

whateve said:


> Here is my new bag. It's a keeper. The other bag is going back, it is just a smaller version of this bag.


Whateve, that is beautiful! I love the finish! Does the picture show pretty close to how it looks in person?


----------



## whateve

tealocean said:


> Whateve, that is beautiful! I love the finish! Does the picture show pretty close to how it looks in person?


Thanks! I think so. This is indoors. I imagine in the sun it will be even more amazing.


----------



## keodi

Cookiefiend said:


> This is from my Stylebook app, and from her site.
> View attachment 4895954
> 
> This is when I wore it last week!
> View attachment 4895953


This is beautiful!!! Thank you for sharing it! I'm going to check it out!


----------



## keodi

Cookiefiend said:


> Oooo - accidents are hard on us all!
> But, we hopefully recover from them, and sometimes live with the reminders of those boo-boos.
> *I love scarves - they truly are wearable works of art - and we NEED art in our lives.*
> Check out the Hermès SOTD thread - eye candy galore!
> 
> I love it!


Agreed!


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> I have 3 of her scarves now - 1 silk, 1 CSGM (and one on the way), and one wool and silk that's like a mousseline but heavier.
> I won't buy another of the plain silk - it's no where as nice as Hermes.
> I love the one that's like a moussie but heavier, it's 135cm, and I love to wear it with the leopard's eye showing - it practically glows.
> The CSGM is sturdy, and the colors vivid. It's warm and lovely. While maybe (see-sawing my hand here) it's not as nice as Hermes - it's literally a third of the price. My only quibble is that instead of a rolled hem, it's fringed.
> (lemme know if you want pictures!)


Thanks for this info. Good to know about the silk. The cashmeres are 100% right? No silk? How do they feel?
I love her stuff, and the medieval vibe, but lots of brown and gold which are not so friendly to me. Can we see your glowing leopard sometime please? TIA!!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Confession time: I bought it after it was no longer available at the boutique. Paid through the nose, too. But I wear it so much, I (kinda) justify it to myself.


Haha, well, we have all done that, I suspect. It's a great scarf and if you wear it a lot - justification!


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> This is from my Stylebook app, and from her site.
> View attachment 4895954
> 
> This is when I wore it last week!
> View attachment 4895953


Damn this looks good!


----------



## momasaurus

whateve said:


> Here is my new bag. It's a keeper. The other bag is going back, it is just a smaller version of this bag.


This looks fun!


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> Thanks for this info. Good to know about the silk. The cashmeres are 100% right? No silk? How do they feel?
> I love her stuff, and the medieval vibe, but lots of brown and gold which are not so friendly to me. Can we see your glowing leopard sometime please? TIA!!


Its 70% wool, 30% silk - they feel about the same as H’s CSGM to me, but I only have 2 of theirs To compare with. So I’m a newbie on this.
Here‘s a picture of the weave - and I have a couple pulls I didn’t even know about! 


I did post a picture of the other, just up thread a bit. It’s post #9317, but I’d be happy to post another!


momasaurus said:


> Damn this looks good!


Thank you! I do like it... hold on... my wallet just ran off crying...


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Well done @dcooney4 ! Gifts don´t weigh down the conscience! Congratulations on selling 4 bags and a SLG!


The conscience is fine. Though the closet doesn’t look as empty as it would have.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> The money for the second bag I sold did arrive!
> So it´s *2 bags out for October! *
> I sold my Pollini and am very happy about it.
> View attachment 4895252
> 
> 
> The bag was lovely, looked brand new, but must have been sitting on my shelf for about 5 years and I did not wear it once. It sold for exactly what I paid (including shipping) when I bought it. Hopefully the new owner will wear it.


Well done!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Its 70% wool, 30% silk - they feel about the same as H’s CSGM to me, but I only have 2 of theirs To compare with. So I’m a newbie on this.
> Here‘s a picture of the weave - and I have a couple pulls I didn’t even know about!
> View attachment 4896679
> 
> I did post a picture of the other, just up thread a bit. It’s post #9317, but I’d be happy to post another!
> 
> Thank you! I do like it... hold on... my wallet just ran off crying...


Very pretty! Love the visual of your wallet. Lol


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> You’ve done a great job of curating your collection dc!


Thanks!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> Here is my new bag. It's a keeper. The other bag is going back, it is just a smaller version of this bag.


The color is so cool on this. Enjoy it!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> I have gotten to the point that there is really no other LV that I want, which is good! I bought two in October...both pre-owned, both DE. Alma PM and a Saleya PM. The Saleya was the bag I really wanted but the Alma was an offer I couldn’t refuse, plus I did not think I would find a good deal on a Saleya when I decided to get it.
> 
> My dilemma...I am thinking of selling the Alma PM DE since the Saleya is about the same size and a more wearable style for me. Plus I have another Alma PM in Mono that was a gift from my husband and I will never get rid of. I know I could probably make a little money on it too. Should I sell it or should I wait, since I just got it and it is a classic?


It does not sound like you will use it. I would sell.


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> I have gotten to the point that there is really no other LV that I want, which is good! I bought two in October...both pre-owned, both DE. Alma PM and a Saleya PM. *The Saleya was the bag I really wanted but the Alma was an offer I couldn’t refuse, *plus I did not think I would find a good deal on a Saleya when I decided to get it.
> 
> My dilemma...I am thinking of selling the Alma PM DE since the Saleya is about the same size and a more wearable style for me. Plus I have another Alma PM in Mono that was a gift from my husband and I will never get rid of. I know I could probably make a little money on it too. Should I sell it or should I wait, since I just got it and it is a classic?


Hi BowieFan1971, the question I will start with is will you use both the Alma PM DE and Saleya? If yes, then keep and enjoy carrying them.
I do hear hesitation, you say the Saleya is the bag you really wanted. Can you examine why you bought the Alma? Classic or not is irrelevant to me if I am not using a bag. Feel free to talk about your goals with this group, are you looking to downsize your closet, be a mindful shopper, curate your closet ...? Hopefully some reflection can help you answer your question for your specific situation and bag wardrobe.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

The delicious scent of Dior leather is filling my room like the golden starburst in the current Dior Cosmetics Christmas ad... 

...my impulse purchase arrived today!
I´m very happy with this bag and still cannot believe I got it at this far too good to be true price. It looks so much better in person than it did on all the photos in the listing.

Drumroll.... here she is:






Dior New Lock from 2011, patent leather, GHW. The colour is a strange curry-golden beige.

I was reluctant because of the circumstances of the purchase and because of the GHW, too. Seeing the bag in person I do not mind the gold anymore. It´s dulled by time which serves me very well!

The bag came with its papers and the second key.






Sorry, the bad light in my room combines with the camera flash make the rich colours of both my coat and the bag look very pale.




I can´t find any clear information on the original price of this bag. Does anybody know, please?


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> The delicious scent of Dior leather is filling my room like the golden starburst in the current Dior Cosmetics Christmas ad...
> 
> ...my impulse purchase arrived today!
> I´m very happy with this bag and still cannot believe I got it at this far too good to be true price. It looks so much better in person than it did on all the photos in the listing.
> 
> Drumroll.... here she is:
> 
> View attachment 4896858
> View attachment 4896860
> View attachment 4896859
> 
> 
> Dior New Lock from 2011, patent leather, GHW. The colour is a strange curry-golden beige.
> 
> I was reluctant because of the circumstances of the purchase and because of the GHW, too. Seeing the bag in person I do not mind the gold anymore. It´s dulled by time which serves me very well!
> 
> The bag came with its papers and the second key.
> 
> View attachment 4896866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, the bad light in my room combines with the camera flash make the rich colours of both my coat and the bag look very pale.
> 
> View attachment 4896867
> 
> 
> I can´t find any clear information on the original price of this bag. Does anybody know, please?


That's beautiful! Congratulations!! I'm a little jealous you keep finding all these wonderful Diors at great deals!


----------



## BowieFan1971

More bags said:


> Hi BowieFan1971, the question I will start with is will you use both the Alma PM DE and Saleya? If yes, then keep and enjoy carrying them.
> I do hear hesitation, you say the Saleya is the bag you really wanted. Can you examine why you bought the Alma? Classic or not is irrelevant to me if I am not using a bag. Feel free to talk about your goals with this group, are you looking to downsize your closet, be a mindful shopper, curate your closet ...? Hopefully some reflection can help you answer your question for your specific situation and bag wardrobe.


----------



## BowieFan1971

I think it is not wanting to be wasteful, to be “lean and mean” with the possessions I have. I don’t have a need to sell it now...or at all. I have no credit card debt and I have savings. I want to have choice with my bags...I do treat bags as an accessory and have my purse contents pared down/organized so I can, and do, do a quick switch. But I don’t want a bunch of bags I don’t use, especially ones that are expensive.

I think that maybe this is a time that does not make it easy to judge what I will and will not use since I am not working right now and I try to stay home as much as possible due to COVID. Which is why I am torn. If I sell the Alma, I highly doubt I will get a deal like that again by hundreds of dollars. But I did buy it as a DE “replacement” of the bag I really wanted, the Saleya. I have always wanted an Alma, so I do love that style too. But I have one, one I will never sell.

Is it wasteful to hold on to a bag just because you like it, or even to have a bag just to have it? I have never been in a position to “collect” bags, period, let alone designer bags before like I can now. I know...first world problems...


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> The delicious scent of Dior leather is filling my room like the golden starburst in the current Dior Cosmetics Christmas ad...
> 
> ...my impulse purchase arrived today!
> I´m very happy with this bag and still cannot believe I got it at this far too good to be true price. It looks so much better in person than it did on all the photos in the listing.
> 
> Drumroll.... here she is:
> 
> View attachment 4896858
> View attachment 4896860
> View attachment 4896859
> 
> 
> Dior New Lock from 2011, patent leather, GHW. The colour is a strange curry-golden beige.
> 
> I was reluctant because of the circumstances of the purchase and because of the GHW, too. Seeing the bag in person I do not mind the gold anymore. It´s dulled by time which serves me very well!
> 
> The bag came with its papers and the second key.
> 
> View attachment 4896866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, the bad light in my room combines with the camera flash make the rich colours of both my coat and the bag look very pale.
> 
> View attachment 4896867
> 
> 
> I can´t find any clear information on the original price of this bag. Does anybody know, please?


Congratulations cowgirlsboots! Another amazing find - it’s beautifu!


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> I think it is not wanting to be wasteful, to be “lean and mean” with the possessions I have. *I don’t have a need to sell it now...or at all.* I have no credit card debt and I have savings. I want to have choice with my bags...I do treat bags as an accessory and have my purse contents pared down/organized so I can, and do, do a quick switch. But I don’t want a bunch of bags I don’t use, especially ones that are expensive.
> 
> I think that maybe *this is a time that does not make it easy to judge what I will and will not use* since I am not working right now and I try to stay home as much as possible due to COVID. Which is why I am torn. If I sell the Alma, I highly doubt I will get a deal like that again by hundreds of dollars. But I did buy it as a DE “replacement” of the bag I really wanted, the Saleya. I have always wanted an Alma, so I do love that style too. But I have one, one I will never sell.
> 
> Is it wasteful to hold on to a bag just because you like it, or even to have a bag just to have it? I have never been in a position to “collect” bags, period, let alone designer bags before like I can now. I know...first world problems...


I understand where you are coming from. I also decided not to make any changes in the bag wardrobe at this time. I identified my least used bags, I have worn them recently to evaluate pros and cons, functionality, etc.

Do you carry your Mono Alma frequently? I own two Reissue 226s, black and red. It is my favourite handbag style and they are both in my top 5 most frequently carried bags in 2020 and of all time in my bag wardrobe.

Why not pause and carry your Saleya and your Almas and enjoy your bag selections? Give it 3-6 months or however long and reassess how you feel about what you have and what you’re enjoying carrying?

Best of luck!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> That's beautiful! Congratulations!! I'm a little jealous you keep finding all these wonderful Diors at great deals!



Thank-you @whateve! 
I´m the old spider in the preloved market net...   
Buying this one was quite nerve-wrecking, though. Even if it was shamefully cheap I was afraid to lose my money on a bag that never arrives or does not match the description at all. I couldn´t stop wondering where the catch was hiding... 
In the end there was no catch and the bag is much better than described. 
The real bargains have become rare. When I´m looking through VC for example I´m often shocked about the prices for bags I bought for a fraction years ago from the classifieds or ebay. 
I´m often jealous when I see the low prices for bags on ebay US.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> Congratulations cowgirlsboots! Another amazing find - it’s beautifu!



Thank-you @More bags!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> Why not pause and carry your Saleya and your Almas and enjoy your bag selections? Give it 3-6 months or however long and reassess how you feel about what you have and what you’re enjoying carrying?


That´s a good idea! When there is no time slot for returning for a refund as there would be when buying brand new there is no hurry to decide whether the Alma has to go or not. She won´t suffer from being worn and in case she will have to go some time in the future there even might be a profit possible as she was a bargain purchase.


----------



## SakuraSakura

A gentle reminder that deciding whether to pass along handbags doesn't have to be a decision made overnight. It is okay to think about things versus selling them and regretting it later on. In order to think minimally, it is important to practice inner kindness!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Those are the best purchases, the ones you wear often. I often forget the price I paid as time marches on. *I do remember the way I feel when I wear something I love and that makes me feel amazing!*


Well said!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Right?!?
> It really glows on this one though:
> View attachment 4895964
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you - what a sweet thing to say!


It sure does! A magical eye…


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Haha, well, we have all done that, I suspect. It's a great scarf and if you wear it a lot - justification!


Either justification or rationalization, but I definitely wear it a lot.


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> The delicious scent of Dior leather is filling my room like the golden starburst in the current Dior Cosmetics Christmas ad...
> 
> ...my impulse purchase arrived today!
> I´m very happy with this bag and still cannot believe I got it at this far too good to be true price. It looks so much better in person than it did on all the photos in the listing.
> 
> Drumroll.... here she is:
> 
> View attachment 4896858
> View attachment 4896860
> View attachment 4896859
> 
> 
> Dior New Lock from 2011, patent leather, GHW. The colour is a strange curry-golden beige.
> 
> I was reluctant because of the circumstances of the purchase and because of the GHW, too. Seeing the bag in person I do not mind the gold anymore. It´s dulled by time which serves me very well!
> 
> The bag came with its papers and the second key.
> 
> View attachment 4896866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, the bad light in my room combines with the camera flash make the rich colours of both my coat and the bag look very pale.
> 
> View attachment 4896867
> 
> 
> I can´t find any clear information on the original price of this bag. Does anybody know, please?


What a fantastic bag, and the color is amazing! It makes me want to prepare my curried chicken recipe, even though that isn't in the rotation until much later in the month.


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> The delicious scent of Dior leather is filling my room like the golden starburst in the current Dior Cosmetics Christmas ad...
> 
> ...my impulse purchase arrived today!
> I´m very happy with this bag and still cannot believe I got it at this far too good to be true price. It looks so much better in person than it did on all the photos in the listing.
> 
> Drumroll.... here she is:
> 
> View attachment 4896858
> View attachment 4896860
> View attachment 4896859
> 
> 
> Dior New Lock from 2011, patent leather, GHW. The colour is a strange curry-golden beige.
> 
> I was reluctant because of the circumstances of the purchase and because of the GHW, too. Seeing the bag in person I do not mind the gold anymore. It´s dulled by time which serves me very well!
> 
> The bag came with its papers and the second key.
> 
> View attachment 4896866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, the bad light in my room combines with the camera flash make the rich colours of both my coat and the bag look very pale.
> 
> View attachment 4896867
> 
> 
> I can´t find any clear information on the original price of this bag. Does anybody know, please?


Wow - it’s gorgeous! I love Dior’s leather. ❤️


----------



## Cookiefiend

The Sabina Savage scarf came today - I absolutely love it. The colors are
Fabulous for me ❤️


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> Wow - it’s gorgeous! I love Dior’s leather. ❤


Thak-you @Cookiefiend ! I´m very happy with the bag. I had not seen the Dior quilted patent in person before. It´s very nice, especially after I polished it up a bit with Collonil. I´m amazed that it must be sturdy- the plain patent on my Cadillac bags is a bit delicate. There´s not even a hint of wear on the corners of this New Lock.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> The Sabina Savage scarf came today - I absolutely love it. The colors are
> Fabulous for me ❤
> View attachment 4897111
> View attachment 4897112


I love this scarf! It´s so detailed and looks very classy!

I´m not much of a "real scarf" person myself. Black will do me fine, though. I bought a H+M fluffy plastic number- 180mx 0,8m- the other day. It´s cheap, but looks fine and is very cozy. I already have the same, bought in TK Maxx years ago and felted into oblivition in the washing machine (spinning!), and am very happy to have found it new, again as I was still using the ruined one.
Here´s my humble purchase:


----------



## SakuraSakura

More bags said:


> I understand where you are coming from. I also decided not to make any changes in the bag wardrobe at this time. I identified my least used bags, I have worn them recently to evaluate pros and cons, functionality, etc.
> 
> Do you carry your Mono Alma frequently? I own two Reissue 226s, black and red. It is my favourite handbag style and they are both in my top 5 most frequently carried bags in 2020 and of all time in my bag wardrobe.
> 
> Why not pause and carry your Saleya and your Almas and enjoy your bag selections? Give it 3-6 months or however long and reassess how you feel about what you have and what you’re enjoying carrying?
> 
> Best of luck!





cowgirlsboots said:


> I love this scarf! It´s so detailed and looks very classy!
> 
> I´m not much of a "real scarf" person myself. Black will do me fine, though. I bought a H+M fluffy plastic number- 180mx 0,8m- the other day. It´s cheap, but looks fine and is very cozy. I already have the same, bought in TK Maxx years ago and felted into oblivition in the washing machine (spinning!), and am very happy to have found it new, again as I was still using the ruined one.
> Here´s my humble purchase:
> 
> View attachment 4897122
> View attachment 4897123



If you're looking for a comfortable/casual scarf I highly recommend first/second generation Lululemon scarves! Most of them are made with their signature Rulu fabric. They are so cozy; the pinnacle of athleisure!


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thak-you @Cookiefiend ! I´m very happy with the bag. I had not seen the Dior quilted patent in person before. It´s very nice, especially after I polished it up a bit with Collonil. I´m amazed that it must be sturdy- the plain patent on my Cadillac bags is a bit delicate. There´s not even a hint of wear on the corners of this New Lock.


Thats incredible - and fabulous! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> I love this scarf! It´s so detailed and looks very classy!
> 
> I´m not much of a "real scarf" person myself. Black will do me fine, though. I bought a H+M fluffy plastic number- 180mx 0,8m- the other day. It´s cheap, but looks fine and is very cozy. I already have the same, bought in TK Maxx years ago and felted into oblivition in the washing machine (spinning!), and am very happy to have found it new, again as I was still using the ruined one.
> Here´s my humble purchase:
> 
> View attachment 4897122
> View attachment 4897123


I’ve been wearing scarves for years, mostly scarves I’d found at TJ Maxx (I’m a big fan of TJM) then one day I went down the orange slide - whoops!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> The delicious scent of Dior leather is filling my room like the golden starburst in the current Dior Cosmetics Christmas ad...
> 
> ...my impulse purchase arrived today!
> I´m very happy with this bag and still cannot believe I got it at this far too good to be true price. It looks so much better in person than it did on all the photos in the listing.
> 
> Drumroll.... here she is:
> 
> View attachment 4896858
> View attachment 4896860
> View attachment 4896859
> 
> 
> Dior New Lock from 2011, patent leather, GHW. The colour is a strange curry-golden beige.
> 
> I was reluctant because of the circumstances of the purchase and because of the GHW, too. Seeing the bag in person I do not mind the gold anymore. It´s dulled by time which serves me very well!
> 
> The bag came with its papers and the second key.
> 
> View attachment 4896866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, the bad light in my room combines with the camera flash make the rich colours of both my coat and the bag look very pale.
> 
> View attachment 4896867
> 
> 
> I can´t find any clear information on the original price of this bag. Does anybody know, please?


Congrats! I am so happy for you.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> The Sabina Savage scarf came today - I absolutely love it. The colors are
> Fabulous for me ❤
> View attachment 4897111
> View attachment 4897112


So pretty! I wish I could wear them. Though my wallet is probably happy I can’t.


----------



## msd_bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> I think it is not wanting to be wasteful, to be “lean and mean” with the possessions I have. I don’t have a need to sell it now...or at all. I have no credit card debt and I have savings. I want to have choice with my bags...I do treat bags as an accessory and have my purse contents pared down/organized so I can, and do, do a quick switch. But I don’t want a bunch of bags I don’t use, especially ones that are expensive.
> 
> I think that maybe this is a time that does not make it easy to judge what I will and will not use since I am not working right now and I try to stay home as much as possible due to COVID. Which is why I am torn. If I sell the Alma, I highly doubt I will get a deal like that again by hundreds of dollars. But I did buy it as a DE “replacement” of the bag I really wanted, the Saleya. I have always wanted an Alma, so I do love that style too. But I have one, one I will never sell.
> 
> Is it wasteful to hold on to a bag just because you like it, or even to have a bag just to have it? I have never been in a position to “collect” bags, period, let alone designer bags before like I can now. I know...first world problems...


Maybe it’s not a good time for you to sell now due to the irregularity of our lives during the pandemic.  You might have a better sense of whether you want to keep this bag or not when this covid 19 madness is over.  I suggest you wait.



Cookiefiend said:


> The Sabina Savage scarf came today - I absolutely love it. The colors are
> Fabulous for me ❤
> View attachment 4897111
> View attachment 4897112


Scarf is beautiful and it’s lovely on you!!


----------



## dcooney4

I wanted to wear my camera bag for the first time yesterday and I could not get the zipper to function. I brought it to the store and the two others they had didn’t function well either so I exchanged it for a wallet on a chain. I was disappointed the camera bag wouldn’t open and close but the wallet on a chain will get a lot of use so it is fine.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I love both camera bags and wallets on chains.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> I wanted to wear my camera bag for the first time yesterday and I could not get the zipper to function. I brought it to the store and the two others they had didn’t function well either so I exchanged it for a wallet on a chain. I was disappointed the camera bag wouldn’t open and close but the wallet on a chain will get a lot of use so it is fine.


Hi dc, I am sorry to hear that the zipper on your new camera bag was a bust. That’s so disappointing. I hope you like your new wallet on a chain. I hope you’ll share pics.


----------



## eggtartapproved

So happy to see this thread still lively! It's certainly been a while, I hope everyone is keeping safe and well. 2020 has been a challenging year but we're nearing the end of it, and I hope that 2021 will be on the up and up. 

Update on my resolution - I DID NOT come near to achieving my goal this year. I've definitely made some purchases during lockdown - the Camilla backpack from Fossil (during lockdown, in anticipation to return to the office - which actually won't be for a bit for me as I've taken a leave of absence for an undetermined amount of time), the Stevie crossbody and my biggest haul in a very long time - 5 bags from Coach... yes FIVE =S - I just could not resist the siren calls of the Cassie 19 and Cassie regular, the Dreamer (black and colorblock) and the deep purple Hutton. I'll post pics when I get the chance to pull them out as dh is sleeping right now, but I love these bags so much. I also picked up the matching black Dreamer card case. 

Hmmm, although I said I wasn't reaching my goals, I actually might be on the sell side - I've manage to let go of 2 bags and 2 wallets that no longer fit my lifestyle. I have made a list of ones to let go and am slowly going through them as they sell. While not as fast as I'd like this process to go, I'm just happy that it's going somewhere.


----------



## dcooney4

eggtartapproved said:


> So happy to see this thread still lively! It's certainly been a while, I hope everyone is keeping safe and well. 2020 has been a challenging year but we're nearing the end of it, and I hope that 2021 will be on the up and up.
> 
> Update on my resolution - I DID NOT come near to achieving my goal this year. I've definitely made some purchases during lockdown - the Camilla backpack from Fossil (during lockdown, in anticipation to return to the office - which actually won't be for a bit for me as I've taken a leave of absence for an undetermined amount of time), the Stevie crossbody and my biggest haul in a very long time - 5 bags from Coach... yes FIVE =S - I just could not resist the siren calls of the Cassie 19 and Cassie regular, the Dreamer (black and colorblock) and the deep purple Hutton. I'll post pics when I get the chance to pull them out as dh is sleeping right now, but I love these bags so much. I also picked up the matching black Dreamer card case.
> 
> Hmmm, although I said I wasn't reaching my goals, I actually might be on the sell side - I've manage to let go of 2 bags and 2 wallets that no longer fit my lifestyle. I have made a list of ones to let go and am slowly going through them as they sell. While not as fast as I'd like this process to go, I'm just happy that it's going somewhere.


Yay welcome back! I think with the times we are in we have to be more gentle with ourselves. Goals change as does our life styles. I think as long as we are not putting ourselves in to a bad financial trouble or a hording problem I think it is all  good. 
  Can't wait to see pictures of all your new beauties.


----------



## msd_bags

eggtartapproved said:


> So happy to see this thread still lively! It's certainly been a while, I hope everyone is keeping safe and well. 2020 has been a challenging year but we're nearing the end of it, and I hope that 2021 will be on the up and up.
> 
> Update on my resolution - I DID NOT come near to achieving my goal this year. I've definitely made some purchases during lockdown - the Camilla backpack from Fossil (during lockdown, in anticipation to return to the office - which actually won't be for a bit for me as I've taken a leave of absence for an undetermined amount of time), the Stevie crossbody and my biggest haul in a very long time - 5 bags from Coach... yes FIVE =S - I just could not resist the siren calls of the Cassie 19 and Cassie regular, the Dreamer (black and colorblock) and the deep purple Hutton. I'll post pics when I get the chance to pull them out as dh is sleeping right now, but I love these bags so much. I also picked up the matching black Dreamer card case.
> 
> Hmmm, although I said I wasn't reaching my goals, I actually might be on the sell side - I've manage to let go of 2 bags and 2 wallets that no longer fit my lifestyle. I have made a list of ones to let go and am slowly going through them as they sell. While not as fast as I'd like this process to go, I'm just happy that it's going somewhere.


Nice to ‘see’ you @eggtartapproved !! I also got myself a Cassie and I love it!


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Its 70% wool, 30% silk - they feel about the same as H’s CSGM to me, but I only have 2 of theirs To compare with. So I’m a newbie on this.
> Here‘s a picture of the weave - and I have a couple pulls I didn’t even know about!
> View attachment 4896679
> 
> I did post a picture of the other, just up thread a bit. It’s post #9317, but I’d be happy to post another!
> 
> Thank you! I do like it... hold on... my wallet just ran off crying...


Thank you! These are soooooo tempting.


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> I think it is not wanting to be wasteful, to be “lean and mean” with the possessions I have. I don’t have a need to sell it now...or at all. I have no credit card debt and I have savings. I want to have choice with my bags...I do treat bags as an accessory and have my purse contents pared down/organized so I can, and do, do a quick switch. But I don’t want a bunch of bags I don’t use, especially ones that are expensive.
> 
> I think that maybe this is a time that does not make it easy to judge what I will and will not use since I am not working right now and I try to stay home as much as possible due to COVID. Which is why I am torn. If I sell the Alma, I highly doubt I will get a deal like that again by hundreds of dollars. But I did buy it as a DE “replacement” of the bag I really wanted, the Saleya. I have always wanted an Alma, so I do love that style too. But I have one, one I will never sell.
> 
> Is it wasteful to hold on to a bag just because you like it, or even to have a bag just to have it? I have never been in a position to “collect” bags, period, let alone designer bags before like I can now. I know...first world problems...


I don't think it's wasteful to hang onto a gorgeous bag that you love.


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> The Sabina Savage scarf came today - I absolutely love it. The colors are
> Fabulous for me ❤
> View attachment 4897111
> View attachment 4897112


I love that camel color (so glad it is featured strongly in H's fall scarves) - not sure I can wear it. But holy cow this picture is very enabling!!!


----------



## momasaurus

eggtartapproved said:


> So happy to see this thread still lively! It's certainly been a while, I hope everyone is keeping safe and well. 2020 has been a challenging year but we're nearing the end of it, and I hope that 2021 will be on the up and up.
> 
> Update on my resolution - I DID NOT come near to achieving my goal this year. I've definitely made some purchases during lockdown - the Camilla backpack from Fossil (during lockdown, in anticipation to return to the office - which actually won't be for a bit for me as I've taken a leave of absence for an undetermined amount of time), the Stevie crossbody and my biggest haul in a very long time - 5 bags from Coach... yes FIVE =S - I just could not resist the siren calls of the Cassie 19 and Cassie regular, the Dreamer (black and colorblock) and the deep purple Hutton. I'll post pics when I get the chance to pull them out as dh is sleeping right now, but I love these bags so much. I also picked up the matching black Dreamer card case.
> 
> Hmmm, although I said I wasn't reaching my goals, I actually might be on the sell side - I've manage to let go of 2 bags and 2 wallets that no longer fit my lifestyle. I have made a list of ones to let go and am slowly going through them as they sell. While not as fast as I'd like this process to go, I'm just happy that it's going somewhere.


Great to see you back, and thanks for catching us up on your goals/curating. Nothing is normal this year!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> What a fantastic bag, and the color is amazing! It makes me want to prepare my curried chicken recipe, even though that isn't in the rotation until much later in the month.



Thank-you so much @ElainePG ! My boy says the colour looks like mustard on a sausage. For me the colour was a surprise. the sales pictures weren´t too clear re the colour. It could have been the nude beige that had got dirty or the mustardy colour... Seing my bag in daylight now I feel I got very lucky with this purchase. 

Here´s one of the listing photos compared to the the bag in daylight.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> Thats incredible - and fabulous!
> 
> I’ve been wearing scarves for years, mostly scarves I’d found at TJ Maxx (I’m a big fan of TJM) then one day I went down the orange slide - whoops!



....whoops!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> I wanted to wear my camera bag for the first time yesterday and I could not get the zipper to function. I brought it to the store and the two others they had didn’t function well either so I exchanged it for a wallet on a chain. I was disappointed the camera bag wouldn’t open and close but the wallet on a chain will get a lot of use so it is fine.



What a shame the zpper on a brand new handbag did not work properly and the other bags in the store had the same problem! Where has quality gone???
I´m glad you found a replacement you love!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you so much @ElainePG ! My boy says the colour looks like mustard on a sausage. For me the colour was a surprise. the sales pictures weren´t too clear re the colour. It could have been the nude beige that had got dirty or the mustardy colour... Seing my bag in daylight now I feel I got very lucky with this purchase.
> 
> Here´s one of the listing photos compared to the the bag in daylight.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897573
> View attachment 4897576


I like your picture of this bag in daylight. It is even prettier to me, the colour is more saturated and has depth. @cowgirlsboots you have a great eye for finding treasures, both in style and in price!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> I like your picture of this bag in daylight. It is even prettier to me, the colour is more saturated and has depth. @cowgirlsboots you have a great eye for finding treasures, both in style and in price!


Aww, thank-you @More bags ! I love my luxury bags, especially the older Dior, but can´t justify to pay the regular resale prices for them... the treasure hunt is on! 
I really must find out what the New Lock bags did cost originally back in the day, now.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> Aww, thank-you @More bags ! I love my luxury bags, especially the older Dior, but can´t justify to pay the regular resale prices for them... the treasure hunt is on!
> I really must find out what the New Lock bags did cost originally back in the day, now.


My obsession with LV is only about 9 months old, but extreme. I have bought and kept 9 LV bags, bought to sell and sold many more at enough of a profit to fund my personal bags. The only reason I could do this was that I bought less than perfect looking bags at amazing deals and spent the time restoring them. My whole collection cost as much as 1-2 new LVs. I am ALL about a bargain, a “treasure hunt” just like you, as well as recycling great workmanship and materials to give them a new and well deserved life. I just can’t see myself ever buying a new bag...plus I love the look of aged vachetta so much more than new.


----------



## muchstuff

Curious to know how everyone's doing with sales these days. I have 11 bags listed and nothing's moving . If your bags are selling, is it all lower price range stuff? Or higher range such as Chanel and Hermes? Or in between?


----------



## BowieFan1971

Both. But my most expensive bags are still LV and Burberry under $500


----------



## muchstuff

BowieFan1971 said:


> Both. But my most expensive bags are still LV and Burberry under $500


Maybe I just have crap taste in bags...


----------



## SakuraSakura

muchstuff said:


> Curious to know how everyone's doing with sales these days. I have 11 bags listed and nothing's moving . If your bags are selling, is it all lower price range stuff? Or higher range such as Chanel and Hermes? Or in between?



Hey! Oh my gosh I can hardly keep things on my shelf at this point. I sold so much over the weekend. For me it is lower priced stuff such as MK, Coach, Kate Spade.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I am not above a good impulse purchase. I am merely human. When you see a mini natasha, basically new, for $75, do you run? No. You buckle up, buttercup, and buy the gosh darn handbag. Thankfully I have one handbag being sold that covers the cost. I am being so bad today! I hope everyone else is indulging a little during these stressful times.


----------



## muchstuff

SakuraSakura said:


> Hey! Oh my gosh I can hardly keep things on my shelf at this point. I sold so much over the weekend. For me it is lower priced stuff such as MK, Coach, Kate Spade.


I've heard that from others as well. I don't own many contemporary bags and I feel like my prices are pretty much as low as I want to go. I may have to woman up and lose more money on them or be prepared to wait it out!


----------



## BowieFan1971

muchstuff said:


> Maybe I just have crap taste in bags...


I highly doubt that! Just check what comparable bags are going for and keep it real.


----------



## muchstuff

BowieFan1971 said:


> I highly doubt that! Just check what comparable bags are going for and keep it real.


Most of mine are fairly competitive I think. Ah well, I have two daughters and I’d rather give some of my bags to them than sell them for next to nothing!


----------



## Cookiefiend

muchstuff said:


> Maybe I just have crap taste in bags...


 No you don’t, not at all! 
I don’t have any purses listed, but my wallets and scarves aren’t selling... I’m just waiting it out. <tick tock, tick tock>


----------



## muchstuff

Cookiefiend said:


> No you don’t, not at all!
> I don’t have any purses listed, but my wallets and scarves aren’t selling... I’m just waiting it out. <tick tock, tick tock>


Thanks, I guess  that’s what I’ll do as well, sigh...


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I received a lambskin Dior new lock a couple days ago! It was white. I am dyeing it navy. Silver hardware. 
what a coincidence!


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Curious to know how everyone's doing with sales these days. I have 11 bags listed and nothing's moving . If your bags are selling, is it all lower price range stuff? Or higher range such as Chanel and Hermes? Or in between?


My sales are few and far between. Most of my items are contemporary. I haven't sold anything over $100 since July. I have several listed in the $100-$200 range, some are popular styles that usually sell well, but they aren't moving. I haven't put up very many new items though. Most have been listed a long time.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> My sales are few and far between. Most of my items are contemporary. I haven't sold anything over $100 since July. I have several listed in the $100-$200 range, some are popular styles that usually sell well, but they aren't moving. I haven't put up very many new items though. Most have been listed a long time.


Some of mine have been listed forever as well. I’ve added some recently but they’re not even getting watchers


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I’ve been selling off several of my 700-2k bags but I start the bid at $1 and let it run ten days. Seems to be the only way to liquidate. I decided to get fat grafting with the cash. It was that or a used car. I’m having my tummy fat moved into my butt on Tuesday and I’m super excited.


----------



## muchstuff

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I’ve been selling off several of my 700-2k bags but I start the bid at $1 and let it run ten days. Seems to be the only way to liquidate. I decided to get fat grafting with the cash. It was that or a used car. I’m having my tummy fat moved into my butt on Tuesday and I’m super excited.


Have your bags sold for amounts you're happy with? Best of luck with your procedure!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

muchstuff said:


> Have your bags sold for amounts you're happy with? Best of luck with your procedure!


Yeah— more than I paid for them (I painted them to give new life), so I’m happy.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> What a shame the zpper on a brand new handbag did not work properly and the other bags in the store had the same problem! Where has quality gone???
> I´m glad you found a replacement you love!


They said it is because it is a new bag that it sticks. I wonder if that is why they are at the outlet store. If it just stuck a little I would have kept it. The wallet on a chain has very clean lines so it will go with a lot.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> My obsession with LV is only about 9 months old, but extreme. I have bought and kept 9 LV bags, bought to sell and sold many more at enough of a profit to fund my personal bags. The only reason I could do this was that I bought less than perfect looking bags at amazing deals and spent the time restoring them. My whole collection cost as much as 1-2 new LVs. I am ALL about a bargain, a “treasure hunt” just like you, as well as recycling great workmanship and materials to give them a new and well deserved life. I just can’t see myself ever buying a new bag...plus I love the look of aged vachetta so much more than new.


I am the opposite and have almost always bought new . Lately I am loving some full grain leather bags but being they are bags with not a lot of processing you can sometimes see the natural scars that were on the animal. It took a perfectionist like me  by surprise that I need to learn things don't always need to be perfect to be beautiful.


----------



## dcooney4

muchstuff said:


> Curious to know how everyone's doing with sales these days. I have 11 bags listed and nothing's moving . If your bags are selling, is it all lower price range stuff? Or higher range such as Chanel and Hermes? Or in between?


The things that are moving fast are between 100. and 300. , but I did move one at 899.


----------



## dcooney4

muchstuff said:


> Maybe I just have crap taste in bags...


I don't believe that.


----------



## dcooney4

muchstuff said:


> Some of mine have been listed forever as well. I’ve added some recently but they’re not even getting watchers


I have had that happen. Took the listing down for a couple of days and relisted with a better or different photo and it sold right after.


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I’ve been selling off several of my 700-2k bags but I start the bid at $1 and let it run ten days. Seems to be the only way to liquidate. I decided to get fat grafting with the cash. It was that or a used car. I’m having my tummy fat moved into my butt on Tuesday and I’m super excited.


Good luck with the surgery.


----------



## muchstuff

dcooney4 said:


> I don't believe that.


----------



## muchstuff

dcooney4 said:


> I have had that happen. Took the listing down for a couple of days and relisted with a better or different photo and it sold right after.


Interesting idea!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hey everybody. I hope your days been going well. I'm struggling today. It's been almost a year since I experienced something very traumatic. I'm sitting in my office, sobbing at the computer. I don't know if I can keep up my normal schedule right now.


----------



## dcooney4

SakuraSakura said:


> Hey everybody. I hope your days been going well. I'm struggling today. It's been almost a year since I experienced something very traumatic. I'm sitting in my office, sobbing at the computer. I don't know if I can keep up my normal schedule right now.


I am sorry to hear that. Be gentle with yourself today.


----------



## SakuraSakura

dcooney4 said:


> I am sorry to hear that. Be gentle with yourself today.



Thank you so much


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

SakuraSakura said:


> Hey everybody. I hope your days been going well. I'm struggling today. It's been almost a year since I experienced something very traumatic. I'm sitting in my office, sobbing at the computer. I don't know if I can keep up my normal schedule right now.


Sending you strength


----------



## Cookiefiend

SakuraSakura said:


> Hey everybody. I hope your days been going well. I'm struggling today. It's been almost a year since I experienced something very traumatic. I'm sitting in my office, sobbing at the computer. I don't know if I can keep up my normal schedule right now.


I'm so sorry. Take some time and breathe.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> My obsession with LV is only about 9 months old, but extreme. I have bought and kept 9 LV bags, bought to sell and sold many more at enough of a profit to fund my personal bags. The only reason I could do this was that I bought less than perfect looking bags at amazing deals and spent the time restoring them. My whole collection cost as much as 1-2 new LVs. I am ALL about a bargain, a “treasure hunt” just like you, as well as recycling great workmanship and materials to give them a new and well deserved life. I just can’t see myself ever buying a new bag...plus I love the look of aged vachetta so much more than new.



Buying a new bag is totally out of the question for me. The prices just put me in shock! 
Two years ago when I started wanting a black quite classic bag with some kind of chain strap I had a look at a new LV Twist in the LV store, liked it, but not 100% as the snob in me would have expected a leather lining instead of microfibre and the size of the bag wasn´t perfect for me, either. 
When I asked the price there wasn´t any doubt left. No thanks! 
I think the idea of the shopping experience, getting a box, tissue paper, ribbon... the works... was what had driven me to try the bag on and I suddenly realized it wasn´t worth it. 
A couple of months ago I bought my preloved black Dior New Lock for a fraction of the price of the LV Twist and am utterly in love with my purchase. It´s perfect. 

I do not mind less than perfect as long as it is reflected in the price and I feel able to fix it. It´s rewarding to spa a bag and see it become almost perfect, again.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

muchstuff said:


> Curious to know how everyone's doing with sales these days. I have 11 bags listed and nothing's moving . If your bags are selling, is it all lower price range stuff? Or higher range such as Chanel and Hermes? Or in between?



I have maybe 5 vintage and modern handbags at prices under 30 Euro listed at the moment and they don´t sell. Last month I sold a 15 Euro modern bag somebody had added as a present to a coat I bought and a 55 Euro Pollini (exactly covering what I had paid years ago.) Over here money seems to be rather tight. 
While doing my daily Dior bag research on ebay and the classifieds I notice that most bags just stay put. What sells (some of them to me!) are the total bargains and the fakes. 
I´ve been eyeing two New Lock bags in really good state for weeks now. A black for price comparison with the black one I recently bought (mine was cheaper) and a gorgeous red that really speaks to me. Both are around 500 Euro and I´m sure there´s leeway, so not badly priced, but nobody seems to want them.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SakuraSakura said:


> Hey everybody. I hope your days been going well. I'm struggling today. It's been almost a year since I experienced something very traumatic. I'm sitting in my office, sobbing at the computer. I don't know if I can keep up my normal schedule right now.



Sending you a hug and hoping you are feeling a bit better by now!


----------



## muchstuff

SakuraSakura said:


> Hey everybody. I hope your days been going well. I'm struggling today. It's been almost a year since I experienced something very traumatic. I'm sitting in my office, sobbing at the computer. I don't know if I can keep up my normal schedule right now.


Can you take a day just for yourself? It might be a better option.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Thank you for the well wishes everyone. As it stands, I just sent my professor an email saying that I am okay with accepting a zero on a smaller assignment. I'd rather take a zero than suffer for some lousy assignment. I don't know if I am capable of getting the most amazing grades right now - that's okay. I continue mentioning that we need to be kinder to ourselves. Well, I guess this is where I'm giving myself kindness. I cannot bring myself to care anymore. 

As for handbags, maybe I should sit down and give you guys the eye candy you've been so patiently waiting for. Perhaps that'll help me feel even the slightest bit better...


----------



## dcooney4

Quick photo of the new wallet on a chain. I didn’t want to unwrap the chain yet, but it is very pretty.


----------



## SakuraSakura

My MBMJ Collection ( top to bottom): 

both of my Percys.
Isabelle 
Coin pouch


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> My MBMJ Collection ( top to bottom):
> 
> both of my Percys.
> Isabelle
> Coin pouch
> 
> View attachment 4898625
> View attachment 4898626


I love these gorgeous colors!


----------



## dcooney4

Love the colorful MJ‘s ! They are so cheerful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

SakuraSakura said:


> Hey everybody. I hope your days been going well. I'm struggling today. It's been almost a year since I experienced something very traumatic. I'm sitting in my office, sobbing at the computer. I don't know if I can keep up my normal schedule right now.



Big hugs!


----------



## msd_bags

SakuraSakura said:


> My MBMJ Collection ( top to bottom):
> 
> both of my Percys.
> Isabelle
> Coin pouch
> 
> View attachment 4898625
> View attachment 4898626


Such pretty colors! Love them!

and sending hugs your way.


----------



## More bags

SakuraSakura said:


> Hey everybody. I hope your days been going well. I'm struggling today. It's been almost a year since I experienced something very traumatic. I'm sitting in my office, sobbing at the computer. I don't know if I can keep up my normal schedule right now.


Sorry to hear of your struggles. You are not alone. Sending you kind thoughts, virtual hugs and the hopes that your situation improves.


----------



## More bags

SakuraSakura said:


> My MBMJ Collection ( top to bottom):
> 
> both of my Percys.
> Isabelle
> Coin pouch
> 
> View attachment 4898625
> View attachment 4898626


You chose happy, lively colours!


----------



## Vintage Leather

cowgirlsboots said:


> Aww, thank-you @More bags ! I love my luxury bags, especially the older Dior, but can´t justify to pay the regular resale prices for them... the treasure hunt is on!
> I really must find out what the New Lock bags did cost originally back in the day, now.


2011 - 2012?

If my memory hasn’t failed me, $2250 to $2400


----------



## momasaurus

SakuraSakura said:


> Thank you for the well wishes everyone. As it stands, I just sent my professor an email saying that I am okay with accepting a zero on a smaller assignment. I'd rather take a zero than suffer for some lousy assignment. I don't know if I am capable of getting the most amazing grades right now - that's okay. I continue mentioning that we need to be kinder to ourselves. Well, I guess this is where I'm giving myself kindness. I cannot bring myself to care anymore.
> 
> As for handbags, maybe I should sit down and give you guys the eye candy you've been so patiently waiting for. Perhaps that'll help me feel even the slightest bit better...


I know students are suffering, but my professor friends are also feeling overwhelmed at the moment. Maybe try to connect with your prof honestly and ask for an extension or substitute assignment?


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> Quick photo of the new wallet on a chain. I didn’t want to unwrap the chain yet, but it is very pretty.


sooooo pretty!


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> sooooo pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Vintage Leather said:


> 2011 - 2012?
> 
> If my memory hasn’t failed me, $2250 to $2400



Thank-you @Vintage Leather ! Yes, 2011/ 2012. 
I´ve been looking everywhere and couldn´t find numbers that made sense. 
Now I´ve looked up the exchange rates both of GBP and US Dollar to Euro back in 2012 and everything falls into place. 
In Euro this bag must have been around 1600 €. Good old times... 
This means that I paid under 10% of the original price for my bag. Yippeeh!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Quick photo of the new wallet on a chain. I didn’t want to unwrap the chain yet, but it is very pretty.


I really like your new wallet on chain! The design is so understated even with the big logo and the leather looks very nice- a true classic timeless piece.


----------



## Vintage Leather

October 

Bags In: 1
Bags out: 0
Accessories In: 2
Accessories Out: 1



October YTD

Bags In: 4
Bags Out: 21
Accessories In: 9
Jewelry and Accessories Out: 76

I’ve been a wreck the last three weeks, between closing, both of my parents in the hospital and election results. 

Can I send my Tiffany bill to the campaign? Asking for a friend...

My numbers look good - but they don’t take into consideration that the things I’ve bought are more spency and that I don’t have a housewares category. Emile Henry pie plates! Deck chairs! Smart lightbulbs! Also, they don’t count my November shopping... I’ll be better next week...


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> I really like your new wallet on chain! The design is so understated even with the big logo and the leather looks very nice- a true classic timeless piece.


Thank you! That is just what I was thinking too. I decided to list a couple of my fun bags that I am just not wearing. I keep wearing my Portland Leather Goods bags or some of my older more classic bags. I am starting to focus more on my whole outfit and not just my bags.


----------



## jill39

I just looked at my post at the beginning of this thread—and I’ve failed terribly!  I think the quarantine sales were too tempting!  And being home all day also didn’t help!


----------



## dcooney4

jill39 said:


> I just looked at my post at the beginning of this thread—and I’ve failed terribly!  I think the quarantine sales were too tempting!  And being home all day also didn’t help!


I have been terrible with shopping too. My only saving grace is that I am getting rid of almost equal amounts.


----------



## Kimbashop

SakuraSakura said:


> Hey everybody. I hope your days been going well. I'm struggling today. It's been almost a year since I experienced something very traumatic. I'm sitting in my office, sobbing at the computer. I don't know if I can keep up my normal schedule right now.


I'm very sorry to hear that you are having a difficult time. I hope you are able to take some time for yourself that will involve self-care and enjoyment.


----------



## Kimbashop

momasaurus said:


> I know students are suffering, but my professor friends are also feeling overwhelmed at the moment. Maybe try to connect with your prof honestly and ask for an extension or substitute assignment?


As one of those suffering professors, I can vouch for how overwhelmed faculty are. My department head cancelled two meetings today because she felt that we all needed a mental health break. @SakuraSakura, I think many professors are open to hearing from students. I am actually redesigning my final assignment for one of my courses in ways that will make it easier for students to complete it.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I bought a New Lock , the larger sized hobo flap, in 2011 and you guys are right that the price started with a 2, but I think my larger size flap was closer to 3 than 2, but the more typical sized one was in the range you’re remembering 
I am waiting on more navy paint to arrive to transform the white one to the darkest of blues. It feels oddly small to me, because I used to have the bigger one. But I love it and I only paid $350 on eBay.
My first Lotuff working tote arrived today. That is some serious craftsmanship!!!!! I will take pics at some point if anyone is interested.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Quick photo of the new wallet on a chain. I didn’t want to unwrap the chain yet, but it is very pretty.



Beautiful Gucci Interlocking WOC


----------



## papertiger

jill39 said:


> I just looked at my post at the beginning of this thread—and I’ve failed terribly!  I think the quarantine sales were too tempting!  And being home all day also didn’t help!



I've only managed to get rid of books so far (charity shop). 

Not too bad with bags (only one this year) but every month I seem to buy something.


----------



## papertiger

Sorry I have been AWOL.

Work has been just about 24/7. One of our hardest working and most capable colleagues has been off which left a big hole.

 On a slightly brighter note, I had a day out with my newest bag on on Weds before we found out. And yes, I bought the matching scarf (last week).


----------



## papertiger

Oct tally 

Bags 
In   0 
Out 0

Other 
Silk 90s in 2 (Gucci and a vintage H) 
Books (you read that right books not boots) out 12 

Can't sell/give away anything atm of course.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Beautiful Gucci Interlocking WOC


Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Sorry I have been AWOL.
> 
> Work has been just about 24/7. One of our hardest working and most capable colleagues has been off which left a big hole.
> 
> On a slightly brighter note, I had a day out with my newest bag on on Weds before we found out. And yes, I bought the matching scarf (last week).
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899525
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899526


Hope he feels better soon and that you don’t get it at all. Love the new scarf. I’m glad you got to wear your scarf and bag.


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Sorry I have been AWOL.
> 
> Work has been just about 24/7. One of our hardest working and most capable colleagues has been off which left a big hole.
> 
> On a slightly brighter note, I had a day out with my newest bag on on Weds before we found out. And yes, I bought the matching scarf (last week).
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899525
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899526


I hope your colleague recovers quickly. I am so glad you got to wear your bag - I was wondering how you were enjoying it. This style has caught my eye, it’s on my watch list. Actually, I’ve been watching it for awhile. Congratulations on your matching scarf, it looks amazing on you!


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Oct tally
> 
> Bags
> In   0
> Out 0
> 
> Other
> Silk 90s in 2 (Gucci and a vintage H)
> Books (you read that right books not boots) out 12
> 
> Can't sell/give away anything atm of course.


Great stats! Congratulations on the books out, that is a tough category for me.


----------



## momasaurus

jill39 said:


> I just looked at my post at the beginning of this thread—and I’ve failed terribly!  I think the quarantine sales were too tempting!  And being home all day also didn’t help!


No looking at, or thinking about, the beginning of this year. That was another time!


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> Sorry I have been AWOL.
> 
> Work has been just about 24/7. One of our hardest working and most capable colleagues has been off which left a big hole.
> 
> On a slightly brighter note, I had a day out with my newest bag on on Weds before we found out. And yes, I bought the matching scarf (last week).
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899525
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899526


Gorgeous! ❤
Also congrats on your stats - especially regarding the books! I need to do the same, but most of mine? As soon as I touch them - my hearts says “Nope, that stays.“
I should truly go through them and be brutal. Only keep the favorites!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Kimbashop said:


> As one of those suffering professors, I can vouch for how overwhelmed faculty are. My department head cancelled two meetings today because she felt that we all needed a mental health break. @SakuraSakura, I think many professors are open to hearing from students. I am actually redesigning my final assignment for one of my courses in ways that will make it easier for students to complete it.




Hi there. While I understand that professors are also feeling the pressure, some have chosen to keep the course work and expectations the exact same as before the pandemic. This is one of those cases. This professor has chosen to blame us for "not showing up" to his designated office hours - an hour on a weekday - and says that a late assignment is an automatic zero. I truthfully cannot be bothered at this point to deal with my mental health and deal with a jerk too. I tried showing up to one of his office hours. He was nowhere to be found. This assignment is only worth 6 percent of my grade so I'll keep going anyway.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hey everyone. I'm doing a little better right now but I am still trying to cope the best way I know how to. It is currently a blizzard outside so I might just be home all day. I'm right there with all of you. The deals have been really good which makes fighting temptation a gruelling task. Some of us are not meant to withstand such hardships. My mini Natasha is expected to show up by November 16th. I hope the poor weather conditions subside so it can sit on the shelf with my other beauties quicker. 

I'll leave you with this: while they say that less is more, it is more about the less being the most.


----------



## BowieFan1971

SakuraSakura said:


> Hey everyone. I'm doing a little better right now but I am still trying to cope the best way I know how to. It is currently a blizzard outside so I might just be home all day. I'm right there with all of you. The deals have been really good which makes fighting temptation a gruelling task. Some of us are not meant to withstand such hardships. My mini Natasha is expected to show up by November 16th. I hope the poor weather conditions subside so it can sit on the shelf with my other beauties quicker.
> 
> I'll leave you with this: while they say that less is more, it is more about the less being the most.


Your track record of surviving tough times is currently 100%. Know that you will be ok.


----------



## muchstuff

Congratulations to our American neighbours, love from Canada.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Thank you! That is just what I was thinking too. I decided to list a couple of my fun bags that I am just not wearing. I keep wearing my Portland Leather Goods bags or some of my older more classic bags. I am starting to focus more on my whole outfit and not just my bags.



I´m sure I´m not the only one who´d like to see your outfit and bag stylings.


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Gorgeous! ❤
> Also congrats on your stats - especially regarding the books! I need to do the same, but most of mine? As soon as I touch them - my hearts says “Nope, that stays.“
> I should truly go through them and be brutal. Only keep the favorites!



It took me long enough to let go of those books. 
At first there were a possible 16. 
Most were books read (or half-read) for my Book Club so they were easy to let go and get a new lease of life in someone else's home.
16 sat stacked on my living room table for more than a week. 
2 went back on the shelves before the end of that week.
1 had a last minute stay of execution. 
13 went _all the way_ to the charity shop before DH pulled back out the book on propagation (of plants) from the donation bin LOL




More bags said:


> I hope your colleague recovers quickly. I am so glad you got to wear your bag - I was wondering how you were enjoying it. This style has caught my eye, it’s on my watch list. Actually, I’ve been watching it for awhile. Congratulations on your matching scarf, it looks amazing on you!



I hope so too, she's so wonderful. 

The 1955 is amazing. Word to the wise though it doesn't hold that much, it a proper lady's hand bag. There'll be no hand sanitiser, bottles of water or whatever. It's more like money, cards, keys, lipstick and phone. Compared to my Evelyne 29 I have to streamline. I like it better than the Celine Box and (my mother's Constance that my sister has now). I realise that this cw is not for everyone, but I think I chose the right variation for me. It's not for the fait-hearted though, I will have to be careful. I think it may be a nice alternative going out bag. I remember going to the ballet with DH just before the first lockdown, for that kind of thing it would be perfect. 

I almost missed out on this scarf (it belonged to the fashion show) I didn't realise it was an exclusive to only one store in London. Really heavy weight twill too. And because the scarf has black in it, whereas the bag doesn't, it means I can kinda cheat into wearing my stripes with black as well as navy in a very meant way when worn as a set. 

I was supposed to ge to a B-day party last night but then the lockdown happened so the (small) dinner party didn't. Such a shame I was looking forward to wearing this set with a LBD. Better safe than sorry I guess but not everyone's obeying the rules round here - to put it mildly.


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> It took me long enough to let go of those books.
> At first there were a possible 16.
> Most were books read (or half-read) for my Book Club so they were easy to let go and get a new lease of life in someone else's home.
> 16 sat stacked on my living room table for more than a week.
> 2 went back on the shelves before the end of that week.
> 1 had a last minute stay of execution.
> 13 went _all the way_ to the charity shop before DH pulled back out the book on propagation (of plants) from the donation bin LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so too, she's so wonderful.
> 
> The 1955 is amazing. Word to the wise though it doesn't hold that much, it a proper lady's hand bag. There'll be no hand sanitiser, bottles of water or whatever. It's more like money, cards, keys, lipstick and phone. Compared to my Evelyne 29 I have to streamline. I like it better than the Celine Box and (my mother's Constance that my sister has now). I realise that this cw is not for everyone, but I think I chose the right variation for me. It's not for the fait-hearted though, I will have to be careful. I think it may be a nice alternative going out bag. I remember going to the ballet with DH just before the first lockdown, for that kind of thing it would be perfect.
> 
> I almost missed out on this scarf (it belonged to the fashion show) I didn't realise it was an exclusive to only one store in London. Really heavy weight twill too. And because the scarf has black in it, whereas the bag doesn't, it means I can kinda cheat into wearing my stripes with black as well as navy in a very meant way when worn as a set.
> 
> I was supposed to ge to a B-day party last night but then the lockdown happened so the (small) dinner party didn't. Such a shame I was looking forward to wearing this set with a LBD. Better safe than sorry I guess but not everyone's obeying the rules round here - to put it mildly.


Thanks for the great feedback on the 1955 and for the comparison to the Evelyne 29 and Celine Classic Box. That’s a helpful visualization for me - I carried my Evelyne 29 today and I used to own a Celine Classic Box. I think the version you chose is a standout, fun bag. Sorry to hear you are in lockdown.


----------



## eggtartapproved

dcooney4 said:


> Yay welcome back! I think with the times we are in we have to be more gentle with ourselves. Goals change as does our life styles. I think as long as we are not putting ourselves in to a bad financial trouble or a hording problem I think it is all  good.
> Can't wait to see pictures of all your new beauties.


great to be back, DC, and yes - gentle is definitely key nowadays with everything going on 


msd_bags said:


> Nice to ‘see’ you @eggtartapproved !! I also got myself a Cassie and I love it!


I love mine so much - which color did you get??


cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you so much @ElainePG ! My boy says the colour looks like mustard on a sausage. For me the colour was a surprise. the sales pictures weren´t too clear re the colour. It could have been the nude beige that had got dirty or the mustardy colour... Seing my bag in daylight now I feel I got very lucky with this purchase.
> 
> Here´s one of the listing photos compared to the the bag in daylight.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897573
> View attachment 4897576


gorgeous, my favourite shade of yellow is the mustard yellow


----------



## keodi

cowgirlsboots said:


> The delicious scent of Dior leather is filling my room like the golden starburst in the current Dior Cosmetics Christmas ad...
> 
> ...my impulse purchase arrived today!
> I´m very happy with this bag and still cannot believe I got it at this far too good to be true price. It looks so much better in person than it did on all the photos in the listing.
> 
> Drumroll.... here she is:
> 
> View attachment 4896858
> View attachment 4896860
> View attachment 4896859
> 
> 
> Dior New Lock from 2011, patent leather, GHW. The colour is a strange curry-golden beige.
> 
> I was reluctant because of the circumstances of the purchase and because of the GHW, too. Seeing the bag in person I do not mind the gold anymore. It´s dulled by time which serves me very well!
> 
> The bag came with its papers and the second key.
> 
> View attachment 4896866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, the bad light in my room combines with the camera flash make the rich colours of both my coat and the bag look very pale.
> 
> View attachment 4896867
> 
> 
> I can´t find any clear information on the original price of this bag. Does anybody know, please?


Congratulations on your new bag! the leather!  


More bags said:


> I understand where you are coming from. I also decided not to make any changes in the bag wardrobe at this time. I identified my least used bags, I have worn them recently to evaluate pros and cons, functionality, etc.
> 
> Do you carry your Mono Alma frequently? I own two Reissue 226s, black and red. It is my favourite handbag style and they are both in my top 5 most frequently carried bags in 2020 and of all time in my bag wardrobe.
> 
> *Why not pause and carry your Saleya and your Almas and enjoy your bag selections? Give it 3-6 months or however long and reassess how you feel about what you have and what you’re enjoying carrying?*
> 
> Best of luck!


great advice, I agree!


Cookiefiend said:


> The Sabina Savage scarf came today - I absolutely love it. The colors are
> Fabulous for me ❤
> View attachment 4897111
> View attachment 4897112


Your scarf is beautiful! the colours really suit you!


muchstuff said:


> Curious to know how everyone's doing with sales these days. I have 11 bags listed and nothing's moving . If your bags are selling, is it all lower price range stuff? Or higher range such as Chanel and Hermes? Or in between?


I honestly think with everything going on at the moment people are just not purchasing too much at the moment, wait it out, and hang in there.


muchstuff said:


> Maybe I just have crap taste in bags...


Nope, you fave fabulous taste in bags!


SakuraSakura said:


> Hey everybody. I hope your days been going well. I'm struggling today. It's been almost a year since I experienced something very traumatic. I'm sitting in my office, sobbing at the computer. I don't know if I can keep up my normal schedule right now.


I hope you're having a much better day today!


dcooney4 said:


> Quick photo of the new wallet on a chain. I didn’t want to unwrap the chain yet, but it is very pretty.


OOOh your wallet on chain is beautiful! I love it!


papertiger said:


> I've only managed to get rid of books so far (charity shop).
> 
> Not too bad with bags (only one this year) *but every month I seem to buy something*.


Same! great job on your stats for oct!


muchstuff said:


> Congratulations to our American neighbours, love from Canada.


----------



## muchstuff

keodi said:


> Congratulations on your new bag! the leather!
> 
> great advice, I agree!
> 
> Your scarf is beautiful! the colours really suit you!
> 
> I honestly think with everything going on at the moment people are just not purchasing too much at the moment, wait it out, and hang in there.
> 
> Nope, you fave fabulous taste in bags!
> 
> I hope you're having a much better day today!
> 
> OOOh your wallet on chain is beautiful! I love it!
> 
> Same! great job on your stats for oct!


Thanks!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Thank you everyone for the warm, well wishes! I’m doing a little better today. It’s going to take sometime for me to feel totally better but a bit is better than nothing.

As for selling items, do you ever have a feeling when someone is going to be a problem? I received a page of questions from this buyer. When I looked at her profile, the reviews she left were oddly meticulous. She was making comments about one sellers listings being $5-10 bucks more expensive than comparable listings.  I didn’t feel comfortable selling to her so I blocked her.


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> Thank you everyone for the warm, well wishes! I’m doing a little better today. It’s going to take sometime for me to feel totally better but a bit is better than nothing.
> 
> As for selling items, do you ever have a feeling when someone is going to be a problem? I received a page of questions from this buyer. When I looked at her profile, the reviews she left were oddly meticulous. She was making comments about one sellers listings being $5-10 bucks more expensive than comparable listings.  I didn’t feel comfortable selling to her so I blocked her.


I get those feelings, but honestly I'm terrible at predicting who is going to cause problems. Most of my problem people are those who just did a BIN without any communication.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I'm going to leave this here. Although it is certainly out of my budget, I wanted to share it into existence. I'm so attracted to bright,fun handbags that pack a punch. 





__





						MARC by MARC JACOBS Petal to the Metal Natasha Crossbody Orange Leather: Search Result | eBay
					

Find great deals on eBay for MARC by MARC JACOBS Petal to the Metal Natasha Crossbody Orange Leather. Shop with confidence.



					www.ebay.ca


----------



## BowieFan1971

SakuraSakura said:


> Thank you everyone for the warm, well wishes! I’m doing a little better today. It’s going to take sometime for me to feel totally better but a bit is better than nothing.
> 
> As for selling items, do you ever have a feeling when someone is going to be a problem? I received a page of questions from this buyer. When I looked at her profile, the reviews she left were oddly meticulous. She was making comments about one sellers listings being $5-10 bucks more expensive than comparable listings.  I didn’t feel comfortable selling to her so I blocked her.


I have gotten that feeling about buyers and have learned to trust my instincts. You get to know who has unrealistic expectations, who will not be happy with your item. I have refused to sell, stuck to my guns in price and blocked two sellers before. I am found us both a favor...not wasting our time and avoiding disappointment


----------



## Kimbashop

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi there. While I understand that professors are also feeling the pressure, some have chosen to keep the course work and expectations the exact same as before the pandemic. This is one of those cases. This professor has chosen to blame us for "not showing up" to his designated office hours - an hour on a weekday - and says that a late assignment is an automatic zero. I truthfully cannot be bothered at this point to deal with my mental health and deal with a jerk too. I tried showing up to one of his office hours. He was nowhere to be found. This assignment is only worth 6 percent of my grade so I'll keep going anyway.


Sorry to hear this. Mental health must come first! I actually just heard from a student tonight who is really struggling. I reassured him everything was fine in terms of class and to take care of himself and his family (he is a grad student). We must show compassion.


----------



## dcooney4

SakuraSakura said:


> Thank you everyone for the warm, well wishes! I’m doing a little better today. It’s going to take sometime for me to feel totally better but a bit is better than nothing.
> 
> As for selling items, do you ever have a feeling when someone is going to be a problem? I received a page of questions from this buyer. When I looked at her profile, the reviews she left were oddly meticulous. She was making comments about one sellers listings being $5-10 bucks more expensive than comparable listings.  I didn’t feel comfortable selling to her so I blocked her.


That is weird.  That would make me very uncomfortable too.


----------



## dcooney4

I picked up a denim Dooney and Bourke bag at a craft shop . It is not getting counted as it is a bit of a project bag . It has a bit of a musty smell and some scuffs on the handles but I think it is from how it was stored as the inside and outside fabric is pristine. I don’t think it has ever been worn. Any suggestions?


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> I picked up a denim Dooney and Bourke bag at a craft shop . It is not getting counted as it is a bit of a project bag . It has a bit of a musty smell and some scuffs on the handles but I think it is from how it was stored as the inside and outside fabric is pristine. I don’t think it has ever been worn. Any suggestions?


Show a pic or two of what you are talking about. I restore bags.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> I picked up a denim Dooney and Bourke bag at a craft shop . It is not getting counted as it is a bit of a project bag . It has a bit of a musty smell and some scuffs on the handles but I think it is from how it was stored as the inside and outside fabric is pristine. I don’t think it has ever been worn. Any suggestions?


There is a Dooney rehab thread and a Coach rehab thread, which is more active than the Dooney thread.




__





						Dooney rehab thread
					

I bought this bag for $13. It is so gross.   It is so dirty but at least it doesn't smell! That was my biggest fear.  After starting to soak it I realized the extend of grime. I decided to put it in the washer in a pillowcase. The water in the sink was a funky brown. Ugh why do people let their...




					forum.purseblog.com
				








						Coach Rehab and Rescue Club
					

Continued from here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-624452-674.html  Clubhouse thread for all things related to rehabbing your Coach finds!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> There is a Dooney rehab thread and a Coach rehab thread, which is more active than the Dooney thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dooney rehab thread
> 
> 
> I bought this bag for $13. It is so gross.   It is so dirty but at least it doesn't smell! That was my biggest fear.  After starting to soak it I realized the extend of grime. I decided to put it in the washer in a pillowcase. The water in the sink was a funky brown. Ugh why do people let their...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Rehab and Rescue Club
> 
> 
> Continued from here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-624452-674.html  Clubhouse thread for all things related to rehabbing your Coach finds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Wow thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Show a pic or two of what you are talking about. I restore bags.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I bought a New Lock , the larger sized hobo flap, in 2011 and you guys are right that the price started with a 2, but I think my larger size flap was closer to 3 than 2, but the more typical sized one was in the range you’re remembering
> I am waiting on more navy paint to arrive to transform the white one to the darkest of blues. It feels oddly small to me, because I used to have the bigger one. But I love it and I only paid $350 on eBay.
> My first Lotuff working tote arrived today. That is some serious craftsmanship!!!!! I will take pics at some point if anyone is interested.



The large size has been tempting me, too. The cheapest price I found so far was 700 Euro... a bit steep... I keept looking out for it.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SakuraSakura said:


> Thank you everyone for the warm, well wishes! I’m doing a little better today. It’s going to take sometime for me to feel totally better but a bit is better than nothing.
> 
> As for selling items, do you ever have a feeling when someone is going to be a problem? I received a page of questions from this buyer. When I looked at her profile, the reviews she left were oddly meticulous. She was making comments about one sellers listings being $5-10 bucks more expensive than comparable listings.  I didn’t feel comfortable selling to her so I blocked her.



You made a wise decision to block this buyer, I think. We don´t need any trouble, especially none that comes with prior notice. Some people are just nitpickers at heart and ready to look for thesmallest fault instead of enjoying the beauty of an item. Once sellers start asking questions I find inappropriate for an item- especially when it is vintage- I end the conversation. I mean I don´t have anything to hide, but vintage is vintage. Not broken and dirty, but not brand new with a warranty, either.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I get those feelings, but honestly I'm terrible at predicting who is going to cause problems. Most of my problem people are those who just did a BIN without any communication.



Oh, I experienced this, too. Once a lady bought a vintage dress without any prior conversation and after a month she left me devastating neg feedback- again without any prior conversation. The dress was totally fine... maybe it didn´t fit or suit her?


----------



## SakuraSakura

cowgirlsboots said:


> You made a wise decision to block this buyer, I think. We don´t need any trouble, especially none that comes with prior notice. Some people are just nitpickers at heart and ready to look for thesmallest fault instead of enjoying the beauty of an item. Once sellers start asking questions I find inappropriate for an item- especially when it is vintage- I end the conversation. I mean I don´t have anything to hide, but vintage is vintage. Not broken and dirty, but not brand new with a warranty, either.



I'm sorry to hear that, cowgirlsboots! Of course we don't have anything to hide but I think some buyers expect perfection at the fraction of the price. While I'm incredibly throughout with my descriptions, I don't like dealing with people who nit-pick. As I continued to flip through the love notes she has given, I saw her discussing private details of transactions such as people having delays in shipments and using their names. It was W E I R D. I'm picky when it comes to my items but it is when there is lots of undisclosed, noticeable wear on something.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hey everybody. I've been quiet for the last few days due to having a mental breakdown. While I'm feeling a little bit better today, I'll be taking sometime off of regular life stuff even if it means I'll be a bit behind. My Natasha is set to arrive today (is it sad that is one of the things that's keeping me going?) Thank you for all the warm wishes. Having a mental breakdown really showed me who is there and who isn't going to be there for me. I messaged a friend about being at the hospital by myself but all she could say was "I see." Is it bad that I'm angry about it? Is it unfair of me to be so furious? I could see that she was online yet chose to not be there for me. 

Things have been intense guys. I'm thankful that the people who truly matter have stepped up.


----------



## More bags

SakuraSakura said:


> Hey everybody. I've been quiet for the last few days due to having a mental breakdown. While I'm feeling a little bit better today, I'll be taking sometime off of regular life stuff even if it means I'll be a bit behind. My Natasha is set to arrive today (is it sad that is one of the things that's keeping me going?) Thank you for all the warm wishes. Having a mental breakdown really showed me who is there and who isn't going to be there for me. I messaged a friend about being at the hospital by myself but all she could say was "I see." Is it bad that I'm angry about it? Is it unfair of me to be so furious? I could see that she was online yet chose to not be there for me.
> 
> Things have been intense guys. I'm thankful that the people who truly matter have stepped up.


SakuraSakura, I am sorry to hear you had a breakdown. I am glad you got some help, you mentioned you’re at the hospital. You are courageous and strong. I was going to suggest reaching out to someone you could talk to. Yes, it’s absolutely disappointing the friend you reached out to wasn’t helpful. Try again, pick someone else. You are normal and the way you’re feeling/reacting is normal too. Be gentle to yourself. You never know what’s going on with people’s lives, right now. Lots of people have worries we know nothing about.

MBMJ Natasha is fantastic - I carried mine yesterday when I took my oldest DS to get a covid test. Best wishes for good physical and mental health to everyone.


----------



## SakuraSakura

More bags said:


> SakuraSakura, I am sorry to hear you had a breakdown. I am glad you got some help, you mentioned you’re at the hospital. You are courageous and strong. I was going to suggest reaching out to someone you could talk to. Yes, it’s absolutely disappointing the friend you reached out to wasn’t helpful. Try again, pick someone else. You are normal and the way you’re feeling/reacting is normal too. Be gentle to yourself. You never know what’s going on with people’s lives, right now. Lots of people have worries we know nothing about.
> 
> MBMJ Natasha is fantastic - I carried mine yesterday when I took my oldest DS to get a covid test. Best wishes for good physical and mental health to everyone.



When I was at the hospital, I realized that all I really truly wanted was somebody to talk to and care about me. I felt really scared sitting there by myself, with the potential of being there for hours. I ran. I went out for lunch and read some books. While I’m doing better today I think this is a sign to seek out a therapist again. I need to remind myself that this isn’t weak, what I’m feeling is real and I require kindness just like any other human being.


----------



## More bags

SakuraSakura said:


> When I was at the hospital, I realized that all I really truly wanted was somebody to talk to and care about me. I felt really scared sitting there by myself, with the potential of being there for hours. I ran. I went out for lunch and read some books. While I’m doing better today I think this is a sign to seek out a therapist again. I need to remind myself that this isn’t weak, what I’m feeling is real and I require kindness just like any other human being.


I think that is a fundamental human need - to feel connected and loved. You have a high level of self awareness. I think therapists are wonderful, another resource to help us stay healthy. You are strong and you are resilient. Be gentle and kind to yourself. You’re doing great things to look after yourself. I spent an hour shovelling snow, I think I’m good for exercise today!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Oh, I experienced this, too. Once a lady bought a vintage dress without any prior conversation and after a month she left me devastating neg feedback- again without any prior conversation. The dress was totally fine... maybe it didn´t fit or suit her?


I had a buyer leave me negative feedback because the tracking showed her item was delivered but she hadn't gotten it. She was new to ebay so I guess she didn't know. Ebay removed the feedback for me. A few days later she got the purse and loved it, but couldn't leave any more feedback.


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> Hey everybody. I've been quiet for the last few days due to having a mental breakdown. While I'm feeling a little bit better today, I'll be taking sometime off of regular life stuff even if it means I'll be a bit behind. My Natasha is set to arrive today (is it sad that is one of the things that's keeping me going?) Thank you for all the warm wishes. Having a mental breakdown really showed me who is there and who isn't going to be there for me. I messaged a friend about being at the hospital by myself but all she could say was "I see." Is it bad that I'm angry about it? Is it unfair of me to be so furious? I could see that she was online yet chose to not be there for me.
> 
> Things have been intense guys. I'm thankful that the people who truly matter have stepped up.


I'm so sorry to hear this. Are you suffering from depression or anxiety, or both? If people haven't experienced these types of conditions for themselves, they don't know what you are going through. I hope you take some comfort in knowing that your pocket friends care about you. Also take comfort in knowing that these feelings won't last forever, even though it may feel like that when you are in the middle of them.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> I picked up a denim Dooney and Bourke bag at a craft shop . It is not getting counted as it is a bit of a project bag . It has a bit of a musty smell and some scuffs on the handles but I think it is from how it was stored as the inside and outside fabric is pristine. I don’t think it has ever been worn. Any suggestions?



My mother would have recommended leaving outside in dry weather, I can hear her say "let it air".


----------



## muchstuff

SakuraSakura said:


> When I was at the hospital, I realized that all I really truly wanted was somebody to talk to and care about me. I felt really scared sitting there by myself, with the potential of being there for hours. I ran. I went out for lunch and read some books. While I’m doing better today I think this is a sign to seek out a therapist again. I need to remind myself that this isn’t weak, what I’m feeling is real and I require kindness just like any other human being.


Mental illness is every bit as valid as physical illness and something you should definitely seek professional help for. Go and get what you need and don't feel shy or embarrassed to do so.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Oh, I experienced this, too. Once a lady bought a vintage dress without any prior conversation and after a month she left me devastating neg feedback- again without any prior conversation. The dress was totally fine... maybe it didn´t fit or suit her?



I once had a buyer who asked my if my (originally very, _very _expensive) sheepskin apres ski boots were real fleece inside. They were less than 1/8 of the price worn only twice. I told her they were the reverse of the sheepskin, so yes. She returned them and gave me neg feedback stating that I lied and that they were wool inside. I had goat hair Emus and Uggs at the time so 3 pairs seemed excessive, even for me. They happened to be my oldest. 

I was like, whah? What does she think wool is? The outside of the bl**dy sheep(skin). 

I had a no returns policy then, I just think she tried them on and they didn't fit and couldn't think of another reason. It was so nuts, she was so nuts, I was worried she'd cut them with scissors or something. She was off the scale with the  

Basically, they are my in Scotland snow boots now and I'm so pleased she retuned them. My father had bought them in Stockholm (although they're Italian).  We get so much snow and ice and thank goodness I still have them.


----------



## papertiger

SakuraSakura said:


> When I was at the hospital, I realized that all I really truly wanted was somebody to talk to and care about me. I felt really scared sitting there by myself, with the potential of being there for hours. I ran. I went out for lunch and read some books. While I’m doing better today I think this is a sign to seek out a therapist again. I need to remind myself that this isn’t weak, what I’m feeling is real and *I require kindness just like any other human being.*



Yes you do. 
Is there a counselling service at your uni? They are usually very good, understand the pressures and it shouldn't cost you so much as going privately.


----------



## SakuraSakura

whateve said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this. Are you suffering from depression or anxiety, or both? If people haven't experienced these types of conditions for themselves, they don't know what you are going through. I hope you take some comfort in knowing that your pocket friends care about you. Also take comfort in knowing that these feelings won't last forever, even though it may feel like that when you are in the middle of them.



Yes, I do suffer from anxiety and depression. I think I need to freshen up on my diagnosis though as it could be borderline personality disorder. It's really heavy. I feel like I'm shovelling snow but in a blizzard and I don't even have a shovel to speak of. I do take great care in that, thank you everybody.  I'm so blessed to have such lovely purse friends.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

SakuraSakura said:


> Yes, I do suffer from anxiety and depression. I think I need to freshen up on my diagnosis though as it could be borderline personality disorder. It's really heavy. I feel like I'm shovelling snow but in a blizzard and I don't even have a shovel to speak of. I do take great care in that, thank you everybody.  I'm so blessed to have such lovely purse friends.


I am so so sorry to hear you are suffering. I'm thinking of you.


----------



## SakuraSakura

papertiger said:


> Yes you do.
> Is there a counselling service at your uni? They are usually very good, understand the pressures and it shouldn't cost you so much as going privately.



Yes there is. I'm definitely going to be checking it out again.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I went to counseling services when I was 18-19 in college, because a year later i still was not done with grieving a loss that happened right before college. I remember how much it sucked to have a broken heart and hysterics on the daily when my peers were loving college and could never relate. I'm so sorry for you l, dear girl.  I am here if a stranger is of use.. You can private message if you like and I'll try to offer empathy over message or over the phone. But my experience with counseling services was great, and it really helped.


----------



## SakuraSakura

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I went to counseling services when I was 18-19 in college, because a year later i still was not done with grieving a loss that happened right before college. I remember how much it sucked to have a broken heart and hysterics on the daily when my peers were loving college and could never relate. I'm so sorry for you,dear girl.  I am here if a stranger is of use.. You can private message if you like and I'll try to offer empathy over message or over the phone. But my experience with counseling services was great, and it really helped.



I'm so sorry  I hope you're in a better place now. Thank you for offering an ear and your heart. I feel so stupid that I am not over a loss ( losses) I sustained a year ago. I'm also receiving no empathy from my family, the people who waited for the police to leave to tell me they could've hospitalised me as a vague threat. It's made things even worse to the point that I'm questioning what I'm doing with my life.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 4902304
> View attachment 4902305


Cute bag!

Wipe it down with baby wipes with light pressure, cloth and handles, inside too, until the wipes come clean . After it dries, use Kiwi conditioning oil with a cotton ball, comes in a tin. Helps cover scratches. If there are still scratches, use a permanent marker that matches to cover them. Apply and wipe to remove excess. Apply another application of conditioning oil just over the marked areas. If there is still a musty smell after wiping it down, put some baking soda in a sock and place it inside the bag, close the bag and put it in a pillow case in an open space.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> My mother would have recommended leaving outside in dry weather, I can hear her say "let it air".


I am doing that . Today it is going to rain so I had to pull it in. I wiped it down inside and out with a mixture of white vinegar and water and air dried it on my deck. The denim is much fresher looking but it is still a bit musty a smelling.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Cute bag!
> 
> Wipe it down with baby wipes with light pressure, cloth and handles, inside too, until the wipes come clean . After it dries, use Kiwi conditioning oil with a cotton ball, comes in a tin. Helps cover scratches. If there are still scratches, use a permanent marker that matches to cover them. Apply and wipe to remove excess. Apply another application of conditioning oil just over the marked areas. If there is still a musty smell after wiping it down, put some baking soda in a sock and place it inside the bag, close the bag and put it in a pillow case in an open space.


Oh wow ! Thank you! I will go look for the kiwi conditioning oil.


----------



## momasaurus

SakuraSakura said:


> Hey everybody. I've been quiet for the last few days due to having a mental breakdown. While I'm feeling a little bit better today, I'll be taking sometime off of regular life stuff even if it means I'll be a bit behind. My Natasha is set to arrive today (is it sad that is one of the things that's keeping me going?) Thank you for all the warm wishes. Having a mental breakdown really showed me who is there and who isn't going to be there for me. I messaged a friend about being at the hospital by myself but all she could say was "I see." Is it bad that I'm angry about it? Is it unfair of me to be so furious? I could see that she was online yet chose to not be there for me.
> 
> Things have been intense guys. I'm thankful that the people who truly matter have stepped up.


So sorry to read this. I hope you can focus on yourself and your healing. Cherish and thank the people who show they care about you and don't even think about the other stuff right now.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> I once had a buyer who asked my if my (originally very, _very _expensive) sheepskin apres ski boots were real fleece inside. They were less than 1/8 of the price worn only twice. I told her they were the reverse of the sheepskin, so yes. She returned them and gave me neg feedback stating that I lied and that they were wool inside. I had goat hair Emus and Uggs at the time so 3 pairs seemed excessive, even for me. They happened to be my oldest.
> 
> I was like, whah? What does she think wool is? The outside of the bl**dy sheep(skin).
> 
> I had a no returns policy then, I just think she tried them on and they didn't fit and couldn't think of another reason. It was so nuts, she was so nuts, I was worried she'd cut them with scissors or something. She was off the scale with the
> 
> Basically, they are my in Scotland snow boots now and I'm so pleased she retuned them. My father had bought them in Stockholm (although they're Italian).  We get so much snow and ice and thank goodness I still have them.


Sometime the universe is looking out for us.


----------



## msd_bags

SakuraSakura said:


> I'm so sorry  I hope you're in a better place now. Thank you for offering an ear and your heart. I feel so stupid that I am not over a loss ( losses) I sustained a year ago. I'm also receiving no empathy from my family, the people who waited for the police to leave to tell me they could've hospitalised me as a vague threat. It's made things even worse to the point that I'm questioning what I'm doing with my life.


Sending you warm hugs dear!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

SakuraSakura said:


> Yes, I do suffer from anxiety and depression. I think I need to freshen up on my diagnosis though as it could be borderline personality disorder. It's really heavy. I feel like I'm shovelling snow but in a blizzard and I don't even have a shovel to speak of. I do take great care in that, thank you everybody.  I'm so blessed to have such lovely purse friends.


My husband suffers from clinical depression that, along with a messed up family/childhood, lead him to develop an addiction to alcohol and drugs in his teens. It took him a long time to get help and a long time and 2-3 attempts to get truly sober, but his experience and the counseling he received (along with the right meds) have helped him to become one of the most stable and empathetic people I know. He has had some dark days in his life, but he got help and did the work and has arrived at a place where he is happy and HEALTHY. He is never afraid to ask for help and see his therapist for “tune ups” when he needs them because he realizes that he is not “cured,” he is in maintenance mode.

if you think you may need to talk to a professional, then you need to talk to a professional. JUST GO! Sometimes we have things to deal with that cannot be best handled alone. No shame in that. You are worth it!!!! Your health and well-being are worth it!!!! Just GO!!!!

Sending big hugs!


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> Oh wow ! Thank you! I will go look for the kiwi conditioning oil.


Just make sure that if you use the market, apply it then wipe immediately after with your finger to blend/remove excess from around the scratch. I wasn’t clear enough about that.


----------



## SakuraSakura

here’s my mini natasha


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> The Sabina Savage scarf came today - I absolutely love it. The colors are
> Fabulous for me ❤
> View attachment 4897111
> View attachment 4897112


It's magical! I just love all those feathers.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> It's magical! I just love all those feathers.


Thank you sweetie!


----------



## ElainePG

SakuraSakura said:


> Hey everybody. I hope your days been going well. I'm struggling today. It's been almost a year since I experienced something very traumatic. I'm sitting in my office, sobbing at the computer. I don't know if I can keep up my normal schedule right now.


I'm so sorry.


----------



## ElainePG

SakuraSakura said:


> My MBMJ Collection ( top to bottom):
> 
> both of my Percys.
> Isabelle
> Coin pouch
> 
> View attachment 4898625
> View attachment 4898626


Great eye candy… such pretty bright colors!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Sorry I have been AWOL.
> 
> Work has been just about 24/7. One of our hardest working and most capable colleagues has been off which left a big hole.
> 
> On a slightly brighter note, I had a day out with my newest bag on on Weds before we found out. And yes, I bought the matching scarf (last week).
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899525
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899526


Great pops of color! Do you think you'll wear the bag and scarf together? And if so, what's the rest of the outfit? I love to know how people style with these bright colors; I'm always such a weenie about color!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SakuraSakura said:


> Hey everybody. I've been quiet for the last few days due to having a mental breakdown. While I'm feeling a little bit better today, I'll be taking sometime off of regular life stuff even if it means I'll be a bit behind. My Natasha is set to arrive today (is it sad that is one of the things that's keeping me going?) Thank you for all the warm wishes. Having a mental breakdown really showed me who is there and who isn't going to be there for me. I messaged a friend about being at the hospital by myself but all she could say was "I see." Is it bad that I'm angry about it? Is it unfair of me to be so furious? I could see that she was online yet chose to not be there for me.
> 
> Things have been intense guys. I'm thankful that the people who truly matter have stepped up.



Sending you a huge virtual hug!
Be kind to yourself and get the peace and quiet and professional help you need! 
I fully understand a new handbag is something to look forward to and make you happy. There´s nothing wrong about this! Whatever it takes to generate a smile is perfect!
I´m sorry your friend didn´t have time for you in this bad time. I feel your disappointment, but please consider who knows what she is going through right now herself.


----------



## ElainePG

muchstuff said:


> Congratulations to our American neighbours, love from Canada.


THANK YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> I once had a buyer who asked my if my (originally very, _very _expensive) sheepskin apres ski boots were real fleece inside. They were less than 1/8 of the price worn only twice. I told her they were the reverse of the sheepskin, so yes. She returned them and gave me neg feedback stating that I lied and that they were wool inside. I had goat hair Emus and Uggs at the time so 3 pairs seemed excessive, even for me. They happened to be my oldest.
> 
> I was like, whah? What does she think wool is? The outside of the bl**dy sheep(skin).
> 
> I had a no returns policy then, I just think she tried them on and they didn't fit and couldn't think of another reason. It was so nuts, she was so nuts, I was worried she'd cut them with scissors or something. She was off the scale with the
> 
> Basically, they are my in Scotland snow boots now and I'm so pleased she retuned them. My father had bought them in Stockholm (although they're Italian).  We get so much snow and ice and thank goodness I still have them.



I´m glad you got them back. The buyer certainly did not deserve the bargain! I always wonder why people don´t just politely ask for a return, because an item does not fit and have to fabricate faults and reasons. Even with a no return policy there always is a chance of a mutual solution that makes both sides happy. It does not need fake faults and a forced return.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> I am doing that . Today it is going to rain so I had to pull it in. I wiped it down inside and out with a mixture of white vinegar and water and air dried it on my deck. The denim is much fresher looking but it is still a bit musty a smelling.



My little ozone machine would come handy for you, now. It usually takes care of the mutsy smell. In case airing and baking soda don´t do the trick you could always look out for one of those places that prepare/ deep clean cars for being resold. They use ozone machines inside the cars and if they are friendly could just place your bag inside a car while the machine is running.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Great pops of color! Do you think you'll wear the bag and scarf together? And if so, what's the rest of the outfit? I love to know how people style with these bright colors; I'm always such a weenie about color!



I wore them together. The bag is just sitting on my lap. I really went for it, full on 1966 mod-a-Go-Go  

If you look closely, you can just see. 

I'm wearing white/red/blue wool trousers (from an vintage 1960s trouser/pant suit) olive cashmere jumper, red/green/blue woolly hat, Gucci green/blue/red/black scarf, Gucci bag to match, black chunky DMs, Hermes Chaine D'Ancre rg stud earrings and a little extra cross-body for my water bottle.


----------



## papertiger

SakuraSakura said:


> here’s my mini natasha



Looks like great leather.


----------



## Katinahat

SakuraSakura said:


> I'm so sorry  I hope you're in a better place now. Thank you for offering an ear and your heart. I feel so stupid that I am not over a loss ( losses) I sustained a year ago. I'm also receiving no empathy from my family, the people who waited for the police to leave to tell me they could've hospitalised me as a vague threat. It's made things even worse to the point that I'm questioning what I'm doing with my life.


It sounds like you are having a really hard time. Be kind to yourself. There is no time limit to getting over lose and grief. No everyone understands. Living through a global pandemic means we are all on a heightened state of anxiety that throws things up in the air. It makes us more vulnerable to other issues in our lives. Finding someone you can talk too is definitely a good idea. Family often don’t understand as they are too close to see it. The right friend or professional at your university will listen.

I’ve not always had it simple myself. Sometimes flashbacks of things that happened 20 years ago still come back to haunt me. Recently, I had to open up to my line manager at work who is also a very good friend as I really wasn’t feeling myself and was really distracted. Talking and time helped.

My DH is a wonderful man. We got a puppy recently even though he’s not had a dog before because I love dogs. He loves her now. He also just bought me a new bag just because he’d noticed I “needed cheering up”.

Surround yourself with people and things that bring you joy. It will help you through the bad times. Finding the joy in life is not always easy but it helps. Sending you hugs.


----------



## Katinahat

I haven’t been on in a few months. Had to take a break from social media to get through a difficult few months personally. Getting there now. Hope everyone else is well.

Do you have any current challenges or shares going on with this thread? My bag stats spreadsheet that I started at the beginning of the year, inspired by some of you, hasn’t been much good as I haven’t been out or used many bags. They are very lovely to look at though!


----------



## SakuraSakura

papertiger said:


> Looks like great leather.



She’s a puddle of leather. I’m so in love with these bags. I an now on the hunt for a metallic pink mini natasha... at some point.


----------



## muchstuff

SakuraSakura said:


> She’s a puddle of leather. I’m so in love with these bags. I an now on the hunt for a metallic pink mini natasha... at some point.


I agree, the leather on the bags around this time was really nice, especially for the price point.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I picked up a denim Dooney and Bourke bag at a craft shop . It is not getting counted as it is a bit of a project bag . It has a bit of a musty smell and some scuffs on the handles but I think it is from how it was stored as the inside and outside fabric is pristine. I don’t think it has ever been worn. Any suggestions?


I rely on baking soda for musty smells. One of those "fridge & freezer" styles that opens on both sides. Put it inside the bag, close the bag up, and leave it alone for maybe a week. Fingers crossed, because it sounds perfect for a project bag!


----------



## ElainePG

SakuraSakura said:


> When I was at the hospital, I realized that all I really truly wanted was somebody to talk to and care about me. I felt really scared sitting there by myself, with the potential of being there for hours. I ran. I went out for lunch and read some books. While I’m doing better today I think this is a sign to seek out a therapist again. I need to remind myself that this isn’t weak, what I’m feeling is real and I require kindness just like any other human being.


Seeking out help is ABSOLUTELY not weak! It is a strong thing to do. I hope you can quickly be connected to a therapist who will provide the support you need during this difficult time.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> I once had a buyer who asked my if my (originally very, _very _expensive) sheepskin apres ski boots were real fleece inside. They were less than 1/8 of the price worn only twice. I told her they were the reverse of the sheepskin, so yes. She returned them and gave me neg feedback stating that I lied and that they were wool inside. I had goat hair Emus and Uggs at the time so 3 pairs seemed excessive, even for me. They happened to be my oldest.
> 
> I was like, whah? What does she think wool is? The outside of the bl**dy sheep(skin).
> 
> I had a no returns policy then, I just think she tried them on and they didn't fit and couldn't think of another reason. It was so nuts, she was so nuts, I was worried she'd cut them with scissors or something. She was off the scale with the
> 
> Basically, they are my in Scotland snow boots now and I'm so pleased she retuned them. My father had bought them in Stockholm (although they're Italian).  We get so much snow and ice and thank goodness I still have them.


I know it was the opposite of funny at the time, but that is a hysterical story! "What does she think wool is?"


----------



## ElainePG

SakuraSakura said:


> here’s my mini natasha


The MBMJ Natasha was such a great style of bag. Mine is a regular size, but I just love your mini. It's super cute!

Here's a photo of my Natasha. I bought it back in 2012, before I knew anything about bags. I had been to a physical therapist for shoulder issues, and she told me I ABSOLUTELY had to start carrying a crossbody handbag. I was, like, "What's a crossbody handbag?" (I had only ever carried shoulder bags before.) The Hubster and I were on our way to San Francisco for our annual shopping & culture vacation  so I bought this with Nordstrom Notes.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> I wore them together. The bag is just sitting on my lap. I really went for it, full on 1966 mod-a-Go-Go
> 
> If you look closely, you can just see.
> 
> I'm wearing white/red/blue wool trousers (from an vintage 1960s trouser/pant suit) olive cashmere jumper, red/green/blue woolly hat, Gucci green/blue/red/black scarf, Gucci bag to match, black chunky DMs, Hermes Chaine D'Ancre rg stud earrings and a little extra cross-body for my water bottle.


Wow! That sounds like a fantastic outfit. Thank you for the detailed description.


----------



## whateve

Here's a photo I took for another thread of my Coach vintage collection. It's not the best picture; you can't see the details of some of the bags, especially those in the back.


----------



## keodi

SakuraSakura said:


> Yes, I do suffer from anxiety and depression. I think I need to freshen up on my diagnosis though as it could be borderline personality disorder. It's really heavy. I feel like I'm shovelling snow but in a blizzard and I don't even have a shovel to speak of. I do take great care in that, thank you everybody.  I'm so blessed to have such lovely purse friends.


 I'm sorry you're going through such a difficult time right now, I hope you connect with a s good therapist soon.


ElainePG said:


> Seeking out help is ABSOLUTELY not weak! It is a strong thing to do. I hope you can quickly be connected to a therapist who will provide the support you need during this difficult time.


I agree!


ElainePG said:


> The MBMJ Natasha was such a great style of bag. Mine is a regular size, but I just love your mini. It's super cute!
> 
> Here's a photo of my Natasha. I bought it back in 2012, before I knew anything about bags. I had been to a physical therapist for shoulder issues, and she told me I ABSOLUTELY had to start carrying a crossbody handbag. I was, like, "What's a crossbody handbag?" (I had only ever carried shoulder bags before.) The Hubster and I were on our way to San Francisco for our annual shopping & culture vacation  so I bought this with Nordstrom Notes.
> 
> View attachment 4903407


The colour is beautiful!


whateve said:


> Here's a photo I took for another thread of my Coach vintage collection. It's not the best picture; you can't see the details of some of the bags, especially those in the back.
> View attachment 4903420


Beautiful vintage collection!!!


----------



## SakuraSakura

ElainePG said:


> The MBMJ Natasha was such a great style of bag. Mine is a regular size, but I just love your mini. It's super cute!
> 
> Here's a photo of my Natasha. I bought it back in 2012, before I knew anything about bags. I had been to a physical therapist for shoulder issues, and she told me I ABSOLUTELY had to start carrying a crossbody handbag. I was, like, "What's a crossbody handbag?" (I had only ever carried shoulder bags before.) The Hubster and I were on our way to San Francisco for our annual shopping & culture vacation  so I bought this with Nordstrom Notes.
> 
> View attachment 4903407



*Crossbodys and backpacks are back saviours. I have a really hard time finding a crossbody that fits my odd body measurements and MBMJ are one of the only brands that work for me! *


----------



## SakuraSakura

Katinahat said:


> It sounds like you are having a really hard time. Be kind to yourself. There is no time limit to getting over lose and grief. No everyone understands. Living through a global pandemic means we are all on a heightened state of anxiety that throws things up in the air. It makes us more vulnerable to other issues in our lives. Finding someone you can talk too is definitely a good idea. Family often don’t understand as they are too close to see it. The right friend or professional at your university will listen.
> 
> I’ve not always had it simple myself. Sometimes flashbacks of things that happened 20 years ago still come back to haunt me. Recently, I had to open up to my line manager at work who is also a very good friend as I really wasn’t feeling myself and was really distracted. Talking and time helped.
> 
> My DH is a wonderful man. We got a puppy recently even though he’s not had a dog before because I love dogs. He loves her now. He also just bought me a new bag just because he’d noticed I “needed cheering up”.
> 
> Surround yourself with people and things that bring you joy. It will help you through the bad times. Finding the joy in life is not always easy but it helps. Sending you hugs.





ElainePG said:


> Seeking out help is ABSOLUTELY not weak! It is a strong thing to do. I hope you can quickly be connected to a therapist who will provide the support you need during this difficult time.




*I'm horrible at multi-quoting messages but thank you everyone. I understand that by now my words of gratitude may be trite but you guys have been a big help. I'm so grateful that I can turn to you all and ask for the help I've been needing. Today was slightly better but still difficult. Talking has been helping me get by. I lost a scarf the other day while I was eating dinner and nearly broke into tears when I was told they couldn't find it. Luckily they were able to locate it ( then I was told my "scarf is a wrap." Really? Same thing.) *


----------



## SakuraSakura

whateve said:


> Here's a photo I took for another thread of my Coach vintage collection. It's not the best picture; you can't see the details of some of the bags, especially those in the back.
> View attachment 4903420



*Whoa, what a collection! Thank you for sharing it with us. I've been putting mine out too to remind myself that there is beauty in everything. *


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> The MBMJ Natasha was such a great style of bag. Mine is a regular size, but I just love your mini. It's super cute!
> 
> Here's a photo of my Natasha. I bought it back in 2012, before I knew anything about bags. I had been to a physical therapist for shoulder issues, and she told me I ABSOLUTELY had to start carrying a crossbody handbag. I was, like, "What's a crossbody handbag?" (I had only ever carried shoulder bags before.) The Hubster and I were on our way to San Francisco for our annual shopping & culture vacation  so I bought this with Nordstrom Notes.
> 
> View attachment 4903407


I smile when you post pics of your Natasha because the colour is wonderful @ElainePG!


whateve said:


> Here's a photo I took for another thread of my Coach vintage collection. It's not the best picture; you can't see the details of some of the bags, especially those in the back.
> View attachment 4903420


Great Coach collection @whateve! The black bag with the top handle in the bottom left corner catches my eye - is it a Court bag, it looks similar to a Cassie? I was peeking at the Cassie online tonight.


----------



## whateve

More bags said:


> I smile when you post pics of your Natasha because the colour is wonderful @ElainePG!
> 
> Great Coach collection @whateve! The black bag with the top handle in the bottom left corner catches my eye - is it a Court bag, it looks similar to a Cassie? I was peeking at the Cassie online tonight.


Thanks! Yes, that's a court. It's actually navy. The room was too dark when I took the photo.


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> Thanks! Yes, that's a court. It's actually navy. The room was too dark when I took the photo.


I like it even more in navy!


----------



## whateve

More bags said:


> I like it even more in navy!


Thanks! Me too! It was made in 1999 but looks like it was hardly used at all. The leather is amazing.


----------



## msd_bags

More bags said:


> I smile when you post pics of your Natasha because the colour is wonderful @ElainePG!
> 
> Great Coach collection @whateve! The black bag with the top handle in the bottom left corner catches my eye - is it a Court bag, it looks similar to a Cassie? I was peeking at the Cassie online tonight.


That one also caught my eye!! Beautiful!


----------



## dcooney4

SakuraSakura said:


> here’s my mini natasha


Very pretty!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Great pops of color! Do you think you'll wear the bag and scarf together? And if so, what's the rest of the outfit? I love to know how people style with these bright colors; I'm always such a weenie about color!


Me too! Though I am trying to add color but a more neutral color like olive. I still love my black but am adding a lot of green.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> The MBMJ Natasha was such a great style of bag. Mine is a regular size, but I just love your mini. It's super cute!
> 
> Here's a photo of my Natasha. I bought it back in 2012, before I knew anything about bags. I had been to a physical therapist for shoulder issues, and she told me I ABSOLUTELY had to start carrying a crossbody handbag. I was, like, "What's a crossbody handbag?" (I had only ever carried shoulder bags before.) The Hubster and I were on our way to San Francisco for our annual shopping & culture vacation  so I bought this with Nordstrom Notes.
> 
> View attachment 4903407



I think my sister has (had?) this bag. The colour is TDF. 

MJ/MMJ made fantastic bags


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> Here's a photo I took for another thread of my Coach vintage collection. It's not the best picture; you can't see the details of some of the bags, especially those in the back.
> View attachment 4903420


I love them all. What are the four bucket shaped ones? Love them!


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> Here's a photo I took for another thread of my Coach vintage collection. It's not the best picture; you can't see the details of some of the bags, especially those in the back.
> View attachment 4903420



Amazing collection, thank you. Seems like the perfect ratio of neutral v light/bright 

Someone asked me to put my Gucci family out I couldn't even go there LOL.


----------



## papertiger

SakuraSakura said:


> *I'm horrible at multi-quoting messages but thank you everyone. I understand that by now my words of gratitude may be trite but you guys have been a big help. I'm so grateful that I can turn to you all and ask for the help I've been needing. Today was slightly better but still difficult. Talking has been helping me get by. I lost a scarf the other day while I was eating dinner and nearly broke into tears when I was told they couldn't find it. Luckily they were able to locate it ( then I was told my "scarf is a wrap." Really? Same thing.) *



Thank you too for not sitting in silence. I am the worst. 

So glad they found your scarf (wrap - perhaps wraps are common in restaurants LOL  ?) Most of us scarf-wearers have been there. I once thought I left my Hermes silk scarf at a hospital I was visiting. I rushed back in an absolute panic cursing myself. I found it. It was around my neck but under my coat. This is the way I communicate to myself that maybe I am over-stressed and need to still myself.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Thank you too for not sitting in silence. I am the worst.
> 
> So glad they found your scarf (wrap - perhaps wraps are common in restaurants LOL  ?) Most of us scarf-wearers have been there. I once thought I left my Hermes silk scarf at a hospital I was visiting. I rushed back in an absolute panic cursing myself. I found it. It was around my neck but under my coat. This is the way I communicate to myself that maybe I am over-stressed and need to still myself.


I have done this with reading glasses on my face.


----------



## doni

papertiger said:


> The 1955 is amazing. Word to the wise though it doesn't hold that much, it a proper lady's hand bag. There'll be no hand sanitiser, bottles of water or whatever. It's more like money, cards, keys, lipstick and phone. Compared to my Evelyne 29 I have to streamline. I like it better than the Celine Box and (my mother's Constance that my sister has now). I realise that this cw is not for everyone, but I think I chose the right variation for me. It's not for the fait-hearted though, I will have to be careful. I think it may be a nice alternative going out bag. I remember going to the ballet with DH just before the first lockdown, for that kind of thing it would be perfect.



Thanks for this review. The 1955 is such a tempting bag. I have two Constance (old model), which I love, and the Celine classic (in natural leather, not box), which is such a beatuiful but flawed bag. Can you ellaborate why you prefer the 1955 to these two?
Love the scarf!



SakuraSakura said:


> Hey everybody. I've been quiet for the last few days due to having a mental breakdown. While I'm feeling a little bit better today, I'll be taking sometime off of regular life stuff even if it means I'll be a bit behind. My Natasha is set to arrive today (is it sad that is one of the things that's keeping me going?) Thank you for all the warm wishes. Having a mental breakdown really showed me who is there and who isn't going to be there for me. I messaged a friend about being at the hospital by myself but all she could say was "I see." Is it bad that I'm angry about it? Is it unfair of me to be so furious? I could see that she was online yet chose to not be there for me.
> Things have been intense guys. I'm thankful that the people who truly matter have stepped up.



I am so sorry you are going through this. First, please, dismantle any notion that to seek professional support is a sign of weakness. If you fell and broke a finger, would you not go to the doctor? Would you feel it is a sign of fragility or something to be ashamed of? And, in truth, repairing a broken finger is not such a big deal, anyone with the right instructions could do it if you think about it.

It is not sad that looking forward to your cute Natasha gives you a positive kick. The sad thing would be it didn’t! There is nothing wrong with joy. One of my best friends is going through a rough patch with depression, stress and anxiety. I gave her a kind of gratitude journal, which I now sounds cheesy, but hey, everything is worth a try, and I got one myself too. And we feel it does make a difference, getting up in the morning and focusing on the positive things in your life.

Also, be angry with your friend as much as you want. But don’t let the anger invade you. Focus on the people who had your back. They now say connections is perhaps the main thing when managing depression and other psicological issues. So you are doing the right thing connecting here too. We are here for you and in PM if you want to. Hold on there. It will get better.


----------



## papertiger

doni said:


> Thanks for this review. The 1955 is such a tempting bag. I have two Constance (old model), which I love, and the Celine classic (in natural leather, not box), which is such a beatuiful but flawed bag. Can you ellaborate why you prefer the 1955 to these two?
> Love the scarf!



I compare those because they are the closest (I've used). Pretty sure the Celine is a copy of a vintage bag too. They are both bags that  seem awkward in these days of casual X-bodies. I can put Constance into the mix. None works at the hip. The respective depth has to be taken into account and that can be difficult, takes a different thought process. They all look bigger on the outside than the inside. I really needed the space of the Large Box but then (a bit like the Chanel CF Maxi) the look was a bit lost. I feel like that about the Constance 18, it loses something. For the look to work it needs to be a mid-20cm length.

Aesthetically, I prefer the 1955 of all 3, but that's just my taste, the Constance is too H-in yer face and the Celine doesn't work with formal (too formal) nor crazy-me. The way it looks good is typical casual Parisian/androgynous style (I know I look attractive in that style but I don't feel like me from the inside). I feel better dressed in looks that make many move to the other side of the road (not my intention).  When I was a teen I was very conflicted between the style my mother (and others) loved ("now I've got my daughter back" (those very words!) and my "is it rag week?" "look what the circus dragged in" (strangers' comments London/Brooklyn).  It was the same problem when my ex-Gucci SA tried to get me into Loro Piana and then Ferragamo where he then worked. I don't know how to express it a different way but you have impeccable style that suits you so I'm sure you know what I mean.

Apart from aesthetics, I found the hw of the Box not quite one thing nor another, it tarnished, it used to catch on things if I wasn't careful. The strap on the Gucci can be altered into 3 positions with the poppers and they just stay put. It also doesn't swing/rock on the strap.

I already have Gucci's Horsebit-chain shoulder bag (Small and Med). A very of-its'time '00s variation of the original '1955' shoulder bag. Those are very much the tucked under the arm style with huge hardware. They have no compartments and are slightly softer (still the same stamped leather that all but 2 versions of 1955 have) they're easier to pack in many ways. Knowing all this, I am still very tempted to buy the plain canvas version of the 1955 with navy smooth leather trim.

I guess I wanted to be the PP Celine Box person but I never was. I was a bit annoyed by it tbh. The Constance cannot be hidden, it takes over one's entire outfit, everything else has to be dressed down. Basically, 1955 feels like the me-version of the Box or Constance. I hope I'm not talking myself into another


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Cute bag!
> 
> Wipe it down with baby wipes with light pressure, cloth and handles, inside too, until the wipes come clean . After it dries, use Kiwi conditioning oil with a cotton ball, comes in a tin. Helps cover scratches. If there are still scratches, use a permanent marker that matches to cover them. Apply and wipe to remove excess. Apply another application of conditioning oil just over the marked areas. If there is still a musty smell after wiping it down, put some baking soda in a sock and place it inside the bag, close the bag and put it in a pillow case in an open space.



Which brand of baby wipes do you recommend, please? This is a fabric bag, if I got it right, but I had some nasty accidents with baby wipes (Lidl inhouse brand "sensitive") when I used them on leather surfaces. For example I once tried to wipe off a nasty stain on my red wallet and ended up rubbing the top layer of the red colour off. Maybe I did it too harshly...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> I haven’t been on in a few months. Had to take a break from social media to get through a difficult few months personally. Getting there now. Hope everyone else is well.
> 
> Do you have any current challenges or shares going on with this thread? My bag stats spreadsheet that I started at the beginning of the year, inspired by some of you, hasn’t been much good as I haven’t been out or used many bags. They are very lovely to look at though!



It´s so nice to see you are back!
I´m sorry to hear you had a bad time and  hope you are feeling better now!

Going out seems to have been off limits for too long. I haven´t been out in ages except for going to the grocery store and now we are on lockdown, again and I´m not sure how long it will take this time. I already see my travel plans for Christmas and even next February going down the drain. No need for nice bags... still they make me happy.
Unfortunately feeling low and lonely doesn´t reinforce my strenght to stick to the thread challenge to shop my own wardrobe. I´ve been looking at and drooling over tons of bags and given in a few times...  no regrets, though.They do make me happy!
Yesterday I went grocery shopping with my latest New Lock bag. It felt good!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> I smile when you post pics of your Natasha *because the colour is wonderful* @ElainePG!


I agree! But what's funny about this is the backstory. There were two identical Natasha bags at Nordstrom that day. The plum one (in photo) and a black one. I, of course, being a weenie about color, reached for the black one. The Hubster suggested the plum one. "Really? PURPLE???" As it happens, he's color blind, so he thought it was blue.   But, okay, never mind. He thought a bag in a colorful leather would make me happy. And he was right! It makes me smile every time I carry it.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> I think my sister has (had?) this bag. The colour is TDF.
> 
> *MJ/MMJ made fantastic bags*


I know, right? I only got in on the tail end of his really good bags. I'm glad to have a few in my collection. 

BP (Before Pandemic) I was seriously thinking of scouring the reseller sites for a Natasha in a neutral color, but at this point I've lost the handbag shopping urge.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Me too! Though I am trying to add color but a more neutral color like olive. I still love my black but am adding a lot of green.


Green sounds like a good neutral. Forest green? Olive green? I've been trying to work with navy a bit more.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I have done this with reading glasses on my face.


So have I! Or my distance glasses are on my face, and my reading glasses are tucked in the front of my sweater. 

So glad to hear I'm not the only one.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Which brand of baby wipes do you recommend, please? This is a fabric bag, if I got it right, but I had some nasty accidents with baby wipes (Lidl inhouse brand "sensitive") when I used them on leather surfaces. For example I once tried to wipe off a nasty stain on my red wallet and ended up rubbing the top layer of the red colour off. Maybe I did it too harshly...


I would never use baby wipes on a bag. If you need to clean leather, white vinegar is the safest choice.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> So have I! Or my distance glasses are on my face, and my reading glasses are tucked in the front of my sweater.
> 
> So glad to hear I'm not the only one.


Or on the top of my head.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> I love them all. What are the four bucket shaped ones? Love them!


Thanks! I love bucket bags. The orange and blue ones are belted pouches from the mid 90s.
	

		
			
		

		
	




The red one is a Sonoma pocket drawstring, also mid 90s.
	

		
			
		

		
	




The black one is a Sheridan Marietta drawstring, made in the early 90s. I don't have a catalog picture of it.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Green sounds like a good neutral. Forest green? Olive green? I've been trying to work with navy a bit more.


Olive green! I like navy too but at the moment I am getting more greens as they are easier to find.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> Thanks! I love bucket bags. The orange and blue ones are belted pouches from the mid 90s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4903962
> 
> 
> The red one is a Sonoma pocket drawstring, also mid 90s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4903965
> 
> 
> The black one is a Sheridan Marietta drawstring, made in the early 90s. I don't have a catalog picture of it.


They are beautiful. I love a good bucket bag.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> I agree! But what's funny about this is the backstory. There were two identical Natasha bags at Nordstrom that day. The plum one (in photo) and a black one. I, of course, being a weenie about color, reached for the black one. The Hubster suggested the plum one. "Really? PURPLE???" As it happens, he's color blind, so he thought it was blue.   But, okay, never mind. He thought a bag in a colorful leather would make me happy. And he was right! It makes me smile every time I carry it.


I love this story! DH is so cute thinking he picked blue!
I had 2 Natashas, when I bought my first Natasha I was choosing between black and yellow - DH said yellow for sure. It was a great happy bag. I enjoyed it so much, I bought a second Natasha, in Electric Stage Blue. I sold the yellow one and your story made me smile to remember my colour vs black decision, too! Great leathers!


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> Which brand of baby wipes do you recommend, please? This is a fabric bag, if I got it right, but I had some nasty accidents with baby wipes (Lidl inhouse brand "sensitive") when I used them on leather surfaces. For example I once tried to wipe off a nasty stain on my red wallet and ended up rubbing the top layer of the red colour off. Maybe I did it too harshly...


Huggies sensitive. I use them on every bag now, including all my LVs (canvas and leather). Light pressure, use more than one application after letting it dry in between if necessary. I would not use them as the main means to remove stains, more for general cleaning. As for vinegar, as another person suggested, I would not use it on my bags since it has a pH of 3 (too acidic) which is the same pH as the chemical peels I use on the skin of my facial clients. I would not use a product at either extreme of the pH scale, including any bar soap (too alkaline).


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Or on the top of my head.


That, too!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> I love this story! DH is so cute thinking he picked blue!
> I had 2 Natashas, when I bought my first Natasha I was choosing between black and yellow - DH said yellow for sure. It was a great happy bag. I enjoyed it so much, I bought a second Natasha, in Electric Stage Blue. I sold the yellow one and your story made me smile to remember my colour vs black decision, too! Great leathers!


Would you believe… talking about Natasha bags has sent me scurrying over to Flea Bay to check them out??? Eek! I see one there in a nice shade of dark-ish green that's tempting me. I think the price is too high, but there's the opportunity to make an offer, and I'm going to think about it.

Maybe.

Depending on how the rest of the week goes.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Would you believe… talking about Natasha bags has sent me scurrying over to Flea Bay to check them out??? Eek! I see one there in a nice shade of dark-ish green that's tempting me. I think the price is too high, but there's the opportunity to make an offer, and I'm going to think about it.
> 
> Maybe.
> 
> Depending on how the rest of the week goes.


Good luck on your decision- they are wonderful bags, as you know, and darkish green sounds lovely!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

SakuraSakura said:


> here’s my mini natasha


Congrats!  I love the leather on the Natasha bags. 
I am sorry that you are going through a difficult time, and I hope you are feeling better.  Sending big hugs your way.


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> Would you believe… talking about Natasha bags has sent me scurrying over to Flea Bay to check them out??? Eek! I see one there in a nice shade of dark-ish green that's tempting me. I think the price is too high, but there's the opportunity to make an offer, and I'm going to think about it.
> 
> Maybe.
> 
> Depending on how the rest of the week goes.


That’s why I don’t want to say “I’ve lost my bag shopping urge.”  The moment I say those  words, I feel the urge!!  Lol!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

whateve said:


> Here's a photo I took for another thread of my Coach vintage collection. It's not the best picture; you can't see the details of some of the bags, especially those in the back.
> View attachment 4903420


Beautiful vintage Coach collection!  I love the range of colors and styles.  Those belted bucket bags are really cute.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Huggies sensitive. I use them on every bag now, including all my LVs (canvas and leather). Light pressure, use more than one application after letting it dry in between if necessary. I would not use them as the main means to remove stains, more for general cleaning. As for vinegar, as another person suggested, I would not use it on my bags since it has a pH of 3 (too acidic) which is the same pH as the chemical peels I use on the skin of my facial clients. I would not use a product at either extreme of the pH scale, including any bar soap (too alkaline).


I have already done the vinegar and water on a damp wash cloth . Then rinsed with a clean damp washcloth. Then air dried it outside.Can I still do the wipes? There are no stains just a slight musty smell. I ordered some arm and hammer Oder remover things to place inside the bag but they have not arrived yet.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> That’s why I don’t want to say “I’ve lost my bag shopping urge.”  The moment I say those  words, I feel the urge!!  Lol!


HAH!!! It's like some sort of magical charm, isn't it?


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> It´s so nice to see you are back!
> I´m sorry to hear you had a bad time and  hope you are feeling better now!
> 
> Going out seems to have been off limits for too long. I haven´t been out in ages except for going to the grocery store and now we are on lockdown, again and I´m not sure how long it will take this time. I already see my travel plans for Christmas and even next February going down the drain. No need for nice bags... still they make me happy.
> Unfortunately feeling low and lonely doesn´t reinforce my strenght to stick to the thread challenge to shop my own wardrobe. I´ve been looking at and drooling over tons of bags and given in a few times...  no regrets, though.They do make me happy!
> Yesterday I went grocery shopping with my latest New Lock bag. It felt good!


Thanks @cowgirlboots, that’s kind of you. I’m a bit up and down still but doing ok. I had a resurfacing of a past trauma from long ago which I thought was dealt with. I’m now really throwing myself into work and finding pleasure in the small things. Like you I’m taking joy in shopping which I realise is prob not the best solution but I agree it feels good! On that the plus side, I’ve lost over 24 pounds in weight so am looking much better and am healthier. It means I can justify the shopping as I needed quite a lot of new clothes and that also forced a huge wardrobe clear out.

At least bags don’t need changing with weight loss. I’ve made a few bag purchases this year. All seemed essential at the time. I got a black nylon Kate Spade crossbody for walking my new puppy (6 months old at the weekend) who is super cute! Also, I purchased a Coach central zip tote in signature canvas for work as it was wipeable and more practical than my Mulberry leather bags. It’s been great and I’ve used it every day when I’m not running home - another new hobby to-beat the stress. 

My D just bought me the rereleased Mulberry Alexa in black too! Very nice!


----------



## Katinahat

Diet inspired 2020 Stats:

Bags in 4 (one present)
Bags out 0
SLGs no change
NYDJs in (and out!) 5
Tops/Tshirts in (and out) lots
Work trouser suits in 2
Ted Baker Overcoat in (larger one out)
Barbour long puffer coat in (larger one out)
Running gear x3 in
Black Puppy x1 in!!


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> Thanks @cowgirlboots, that’s kind of you. I’m a bit up and down still but doing ok. I had a resurfacing of a past trauma from long ago which I thought was dealt with. I’m now really throwing myself into work and finding pleasure in the small things. Like you I’m taking joy in shopping which I realise is prob not the best solution but I agree it feels good! On that the plus side, I’ve lost over 24 pounds in weight so am looking much better and am healthier. It means I can justify the shopping as I needed quite a lot of new clothes and that also forced a huge wardrobe clear out.
> 
> At least bags don’t need changing with weight loss. I’ve made a few bag purchases this year. All seemed essential at the time. I got a black nylon Kate Spade crossbody for walking my new puppy (6 months old at the weekend) who is super cute! Also, I purchased a Coach central zip tote in signature canvas for work as it was wipeable and more practical than my Mulberry leather bags. It’s been great and I’ve used it every day when I’m not running home - another new hobby to-beat the stress.
> 
> My D just bought me the rereleased Mulberry Alexa in black too! Very nice!





Katinahat said:


> Diet inspired 2020 Stats:
> 
> Bags in 4 (one present)
> Bags out 0
> SLGs no change
> NYDJs in (and out!) 5
> Tops/Tshirts in (and out) lots
> Work trouser suits in 2
> Ted Baker Overcoat in (larger one out)
> Barbour long puffer coat in (larger one out)
> Running gear x3 in
> Black Puppy x1 in!!


Great to see you back @Katinahat. So sorry to hear about the mental health challenges. I hope you’re finding professional help if you need it and have someone you can talk to. Congratulations on your weight loss, that’s significant! Great stats, the ones that jump out for me are the puppy and running gear! Yay! I’d love to hear your thoughts on the re released Alexa vs. your other Mulberry beauties.


----------



## papertiger

Public broadcast:

Before attempting to wet (leather or textile) bags, try using a clean brush first (softness depending on the delicate/robust nature of the material. Some spills maybe just clinging to the bag and haven't worked their way into the the lower layers. If they've sunk into lower layers, you're going to need a professional or already know what you're doing.

If your stain is oil (or contains oil) you're not going to get it out with baby wipes anyway. 

No alcohol or acids (including vinegar). If leather, these will breakdown the top protective layer of the tanning and the finish. Even water can stain some leather. 

End of broadcast.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> Diet inspired 2020 Stats:
> 
> Bags in 4 (one present)
> Bags out 0
> SLGs no change
> NYDJs in (and out!) 5
> Tops/Tshirts in (and out) lots
> Work trouser suits in 2
> Ted Baker Overcoat in (larger one out)
> Barbour long puffer coat in (larger one out)
> Running gear x3 in
> Black Puppy x1 in!!



Forever black puppy


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> I have already done the vinegar and water on a damp wash cloth . Then rinsed with a clean damp washcloth. Then air dried it outside.Can I still do the wipes? There are no stains just a slight musty smell. I ordered some arm and hammer Oder remover things to place inside the bag but they have not arrived yet.



Don't worry, the smell _will_ go.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> I agree! But what's funny about this is the backstory. There were two identical Natasha bags at Nordstrom that day. The plum one (in photo) and a black one. I, of course, being a weenie about color, reached for the black one. The Hubster suggested the plum one. "Really? PURPLE???" As it happens, he's color blind, so he thought it was blue.   But, okay, never mind. He thought a bag in a colorful leather would make me happy. And he was right! It makes me smile every time I carry it.


Great story!


----------



## dcooney4

Has anyone here bought a bag from Henry's Leather Co.  ? It is a made in the Us with french tanned leather company. It is a new small company by Peter Dooney. I am kind of interested in them.


----------



## dcooney4

I also ordered a strap from a company called So Retro for some of my PLG mini bags. I thought it would be fun to change the look sometimes with a fun strap. I am not good with decorating bags with charms as I worry the will scratch the leather so I went with a fun strap. Now can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> I have already done the vinegar and water on a damp wash cloth . Then rinsed with a clean damp washcloth. Then air dried it outside.Can I still do the wipes? There are no stains just a slight musty smell. I ordered some arm and hammer Oder remover things to place inside the bag but they have not arrived yet.


If the smell is your main concern, the wipes are not going to take care of that.


----------



## msd_bags

Katinahat said:


> Thanks @cowgirlboots, that’s kind of you. I’m a bit up and down still but doing ok. I had a resurfacing of a past trauma from long ago which I thought was dealt with. I’m now really throwing myself into work and finding pleasure in the small things. Like you I’m taking joy in shopping which I realise is prob not the best solution but I agree it feels good! On that the plus side, I’ve lost over 24 pounds in weight so am looking much better and am healthier. It means I can justify the shopping as I needed quite a lot of new clothes and that also forced a huge wardrobe clear out.
> 
> At least bags don’t need changing with weight loss. I’ve made a few bag purchases this year. All seemed essential at the time. I got a black nylon Kate Spade crossbody for walking my new puppy (6 months old at the weekend) who is super cute! Also, I purchased a Coach central zip tote in signature canvas for work as it was wipeable and more practical than my Mulberry leather bags. It’s been great and I’ve used it every day when I’m not running home - another new hobby to-beat the stress.
> 
> My D just bought me the rereleased Mulberry Alexa in black too! Very nice!


Nice to see you back here!!  Wow, 24 pounds.  I saw your new Alexa in the Mulberry forum, I like it a lot!!


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> I also ordered a strap from a company called So Retro for some of my PLG mini bags. I thought it would be fun to change the look sometimes with a fun strap. I am not good with decorating bags with charms as I worry the will scratch the leather so I went with a fun strap. Now can't wait for it to arrive.



 

I think changing straps, charms (chosen carefully) and scarves a great way of updating, refreshing and making bags more seasonal.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I would never use baby wipes on a bag. If you need to clean leather, white vinegar is the safest choice.



No baby wipes on leather for me anymore since the wallet accident! We learn from mistakes! (And still wonder are there any magic baby wipes out there... but the head says: there is no quick and easy- ever.)


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Huggies sensitive. I use them on every bag now, including all my LVs (canvas and leather). Light pressure, use more than one application after letting it dry in between if necessary. I would not use them as the main means to remove stains, more for general cleaning. As for vinegar, as another person suggested, I would not use it on my bags since it has a pH of 3 (too acidic) which is the same pH as the chemical peels I use on the skin of my facial clients. I would not use a product at either extreme of the pH scale, including any bar soap (too alkaline).



Thanks! I haven´t seen the Huggies in the German shops so far. May I ask where you are located? There always seem to be differences between products called the same depending on in which country they are sold.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> Would you believe… talking about Natasha bags has sent me scurrying over to Flea Bay to check them out??? Eek! I see one there in a nice shade of dark-ish green that's tempting me. I think the price is too high, but there's the opportunity to make an offer, and I'm going to think about it.
> 
> Maybe.
> 
> Depending on how the rest of the week goes.



...and there she is hooked...   keep us up to date re your decision, please.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

msd_bags said:


> That’s why I don’t want to say “I’ve lost my bag shopping urge.”  The moment I say those  words, I feel the urge!!  Lol!




That urge is a nasty beast coming out of the shadows without prior warning...  a little nudging and it´s there. In my case a coupon code popping up on VC was enough to send me down the slide... I feel as if I have lost my marbles (given I just bought the patent New Lock) , but am totally excited for my Christmas present to myself arrive.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> Thanks @cowgirlboots, that’s kind of you. I’m a bit up and down still but doing ok. I had a resurfacing of a past trauma from long ago which I thought was dealt with. I’m now really throwing myself into work and finding pleasure in the small things. Like you I’m taking joy in shopping which I realise is prob not the best solution but I agree it feels good! On that the plus side, I’ve lost over 24 pounds in weight so am looking much better and am healthier. It means I can justify the shopping as I needed quite a lot of new clothes and that also forced a huge wardrobe clear out.
> 
> At least bags don’t need changing with weight loss. I’ve made a few bag purchases this year. All seemed essential at the time. I got a black nylon Kate Spade crossbody for walking my new puppy (6 months old at the weekend) who is super cute! Also, I purchased a Coach central zip tote in signature canvas for work as it was wipeable and more practical than my Mulberry leather bags. It’s been great and I’ve used it every day when I’m not running home - another new hobby to-beat the stress.
> 
> My D just bought me the rereleased Mulberry Alexa in black too! Very nice!



Your new life approach sounds great @Katinahat ! Congratulations on the weight loss! I only seem to get fatter by the day and still succumb to chocolate... high time to follow in your footsteps. (Though: no running, please... I´ve never done the slightest bit of running in all my life except for on heels in some nice big city when hitting the shops in a limited amount of time.  )
Must look up the Mulberry Alexa now!


----------



## 880

Vintage Leather said:


> I’ve been stress shopping. And After I sent that wire off to the title company, stress buying. I mean, once you’ve spent too darn much on a new mattress, a new bracelet really isn’t THAT much, right?!?


@vintageleather, I was thinking of you the other day bc we have lost a ton of paperwork and had to redo, plus we went stress shopping at brunello and VCA ( and I never considered myself to be a VCA person). Our closing date is set for a few weeks from now, and we are meeting with the architect and interior designer ( the latter is premature) today. An estimated year of gut renovation and hopefully by this time next year, we will be moving in. Hope you are enjoying your new place and filling the closet and other rooms with everything you desire. Hugs


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I've been resting up after my indulgent, vain, ridiculous fat transfer plastic surgery three days ago and I feel much better albeit much swollen(and not just in the butt which was supposed to get huge)! I paid for the fat transfer by selling 4 Chanels and a Dior. I have 5 Chanels and 1 Dior left so I'm thinking if I sell those too I could get a nifty, shiny used Volvo retractable hardtop convertible. Or I could just keep them and my dozens of other great bags and continue to enjoy my old minivan. 
What would you do?
Remember I got two puppies this year? Well they would love to go joy riding in a convertible, and so would my kids. And we are moving further south soon so that having the top down nearly year round would be fun. 

I think I'm obsessed with being a shape I prefer to be and maybe a car, and training my puppies....and adoring my purses and purse rehab projects is because I can't do what I really want to do, which is sing karaoke in a cramped dive bar and hang out with friends at an indoor house party. I can't wait for covid to be over so I can get my head out of my own big butt and back on a social life.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> If the smell is your main concern, the wipes are not going to take care of that.


Thank you! It has no stains , so I will wait for the odor absorbers to come.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Thanks @cowgirlboots, that’s kind of you. I’m a bit up and down still but doing ok. I had a resurfacing of a past trauma from long ago which I thought was dealt with. I’m now really throwing myself into work and finding pleasure in the small things. Like you I’m taking joy in shopping which I realise is prob not the best solution but I agree it feels good! On that the plus side, I’ve lost over 24 pounds in weight so am looking much better and am healthier. It means I can justify the shopping as I needed quite a lot of new clothes and that also forced a huge wardrobe clear out.
> 
> At least bags don’t need changing with weight loss. I’ve made a few bag purchases this year. All seemed essential at the time. I got a black nylon Kate Spade crossbody for walking my new puppy (6 months old at the weekend) who is super cute! Also, I purchased a Coach central zip tote in signature canvas for work as it was wipeable and more practical than my Mulberry leather bags. It’s been great and I’ve used it every day when I’m not running home - another new hobby to-beat the stress.
> 
> My D just bought me the rereleased Mulberry Alexa in black too! Very nice!


Glad to hear you are doing better and a big congrats on the weight loss and running.  How do you like the alexa?


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hi everybody. I recently sold the Miu Miu so it is now out of my collection.


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> ...and there she is hooked...   keep us up to date re your decision, please.


So far I've been on Flea Bay, and I've found nothing of interest. But then I tried Poshmark and I think I may have something. Again, maybe. Something a bit different than I had originally thought, but potentially quite useful.

I did have one question for the seller, and I'm waiting for her to respond.

Details to follow if I decide to get it.


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> That urge is a nasty beast coming out of the shadows without prior warning...  a little nudging and it´s there. In my case a coupon code popping up on VC was enough to send me down the slide... I feel as if I have lost my marbles (given I just bought the patent New Lock) , but am totally excited for my Christmas present to myself arrive.


When do we see pictures? Do we have to wait until Christmas???


----------



## ElainePG

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everybody. I recently sold the Miu Miu so it is now out of my collection.


That's great! You've been doing very well on sales, haven't you. I know others on this thread are stalled. Do you have a secret?


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I painted my new lock royal blue. It was intended to be navy but now it's very close in color to my Lotuff. 
I guess the size difference means it's not a redundancy? I hate to have multiples in exactly the same statement shade.


----------



## Katinahat

Thank you all for the marvellous welcome back. I feel like I’m amongst old friends! Glad to see you are all doing ok!


More bags said:


> Great to see you back @Katinahat. So sorry to hear about the mental health challenges. I hope you’re finding professional help if you need it and have someone you can talk to. Congratulations on your weight loss, that’s significant! Great stats, the ones that jump out for me are the puppy and running gear! Yay! I’d love to hear your thoughts on the re released Alexa vs. your other Mulberry beauties.





papertiger said:


> Forever black puppy





msd_bags said:


> Nice to see you back here!!  Wow, 24 pounds.  I saw your new Alexa in the Mulberry forum, I like it a lot!!





cowgirlsboots said:


> Your new life approach sounds great @Katinahat ! Congratulations on the weight loss! I only seem to get fatter by the day and still succumb to chocolate... high time to follow in your footsteps. (Though: no running, please... I´ve never done the slightest bit of running in all my life except for on heels in some nice big city when hitting the shops in a limited amount of time.  )
> Must look up the Mulberry Alexa now!





dcooney4 said:


> Glad to hear you are doing better and a big congrats on the wait loss and running.  How do you like the alexa?


On the running, I’d absolutely never done it, or any exercise, before. I never even managed an 800m at school so it was a real midlife crisis! Overweight, stressed at work, blood pressure high, going into COVID with family members contracting the virus badly was a bit of a wake up call. Plus it’s a great way to run off demons from the past that occasionally surface. It’s good for mental health and a real stress buster. If I can run anyone can - get a good couch to 5k app and build it up really slowly. 8 months from starting, I can even run 10k now albeit I’m ultra slow! I run home from work twice a week in the dark. Blood pressure is now normal so it works! I should be happy now but I’m challenging myself to more 7 pounds off to reach my final target. @cowgirlboots - shopping is great exercise! 

Our gorgeous puppy also keeps me active and is very cuddly which is great for the soul. She’s a big dog so needs her exercise but is also a laid back softie.

@msd_bags New Mulberry Alexa, well you all know I’m a sucker for a beautiful Mulberry bag. It’s the look, feel and smell of the beautiful thick leather mixed with simple hardware. I love my original chestnut Alexa and have looked at black ones preloved many times but never wanted to pay that much for something used. I was amazed to see Mulberry rereleased them, with just slight changes, and showed DH. He knows things have been hard for me and wanted to cheer me up without waiting for Christmas. The surprise was waiting for me when I got home from work one day. 

@dcooney4 & @More bags  I’m loving carrying my new Alexa. It’s good for work but generally I prefer a larger bag for that. However, it’s size, easy throw on carrying and understated beautiful make it the perfect black weekend bag - for me at least. Alexa’s are a great everyday size better than my Small Bayswater Satchel. I’d use my Lilys in the evening if I could go out! Can’t wait for a G&T with friends! The larger Mulberry bags I use for work mostly or shoulder carrying.  Mulberry bags are on the heavy side but it’s worth it for the leather. 

Sorry this post is so long! Making up for lost time!


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I painted my new lock royal blue. It was intended to be navy but now it's very close in color to my Lotuff.
> I guess the size difference means it's not a redundancy? I hate to have multiples in exactly the same statement shade.


It came out beautiful.


----------



## muchstuff

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everybody. I recently sold the Miu Miu so it is now out of my collection.


Congrats!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

dcooney4 said:


> It came out beautiful.


Oh thank you! I need to take proper photos when there is daylight. And one of those bags is really electric blue and the other royal blue. And one is a daytime work/duffel bag and the dior a hobo flap sized for day or night. So I can own both right?  plus there's a new lock sister bargain hunter on this thread which is cool.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> Thank you all for the marvellous welcome back. I feel like I’m amongst old friends! Glad to see you are all doing ok!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the running, I’d absolutely never done it, or any exercise, before. I never even managed an 800m at school so it was a real midlife crisis! Overweight, stressed at work, blood pressure high, going into COVID with family members contracting the virus badly was a bit of a wake up call. Plus it’s a great way to run off demons from the past that occasionally surface. It’s good for mental health and a real stress buster. If I can run anyone can - get a good couch to 5k app and build it up really slowly. 8 months from starting, I can even run 10k now albeit I’m ultra slow! I run home from work twice a week in the dark. Blood pressure is now normal so it works! I should be happy now but I’m challenging myself to more 7 pounds off to reach my final target. @cowgirlboots - shopping is great exercise!
> 
> Our gorgeous puppy also keeps me active and is very cuddly which is great for the soul. She’s a big dog so needs her exercise but is also a laid back softie.
> 
> @msd_bags New Mulberry Alexa, well you all know I’m a sucker for a beautiful Mulberry bag. It’s the look, feel and smell of the beautiful thick leather mixed with simple hardware. I love my original chestnut Alexa and have looked at black ones preloved many times but never wanted to pay that much for something used. I was amazed to see Mulberry rereleased them, with just slight changes, and showed DH. He knows things have been hard for me and wanted to cheer me up without waiting for Christmas. The surprise was waiting for me when I got home from work one day.
> 
> @dcooney4 & @More bags  I’m loving carrying my new Alexa. It’s good for work but generally I prefer a larger bag for that. However, it’s size, easy throw on carrying and understated beautiful make it the perfect black weekend bag - for me at least. Alexa’s are a great everyday size better than my Small Bayswater Satchel. I’d use my Lilys in the evening if I could go out! Can’t wait for a G&T with friends! The larger Mulberry bags I use for work mostly or shoulder carrying.  Mulberry bags are on the heavy side but it’s worth it for the leather.
> 
> Sorry this post is so long! Making up for lost time!



Fantastic achievement, I think I speak for us all, we all salute you  Plus your new baby will get you out the house take you for long walks.


----------



## papertiger

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I painted my new lock royal blue. It was intended to be navy but now it's very close in color to my Lotuff.
> I guess the size difference means it's not a redundancy? I hate to have multiples in exactly the same statement shade.



I have 2 bags I bought because they were (the same shade)   But you're  right, very different bags (and lovely colour)


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> @vintageleather, I was thinking of you the other day bc we have lost a ton of paperwork and had to redo, *plus we went stress shopping at brunello and VCA ( and I never considered myself to be a VCA person)*. Our closing date is set for a few weeks from now, and we are meeting with the architect and interior designer ( the latter is premature) today. An estimated year of gut renovation and hopefully by this time next year, we will be moving in. Hope you are enjoying your new place and filling the closet and other rooms with everything you desire. Hugs



Fingers crossed for the planned move. But w h o a there horsey, let's just wind back a bit, a little more elaboration on the "we went stress-shopping at...VCA" please?


----------



## Sunshine mama

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thanks for this detailed description of the process! I had no idea! Buying the only house we ever bought here in Germany was so much simpler. Found it listed on the seller´s website, signed a contract at a Notary´s, paid in full by bank transfer (as the price refelcted the condition), paid real estate transfer tax, got the land register entry, paid the fees and this it was. Nobody ever asked about insurances and all that stuff. It´s a listed historical building from 1895 and the law controls what we can do with it and in which way, but this never played a roll while actually buying it.


Wow. That's nice and simple!
In th US, even if paid by cash, the buyer is strongly recommended( not mandatory,  although I think it should be  mandatory) to buy title insurance to protect the buyer's purchase against any unforseen fraud  or mistakes that may have occurred in the past that could jeopardize the ownership.
Do you not need title insurance(or something similar) in Germany?


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thanks! I haven´t seen the Huggies in the German shops so far. May I ask where you are located? There always seem to be differences between products called the same depending on in which country they are sold.


I am in the US. They are made by Kimberly-Clark, so they may be under another name in Germany or not available. I know they are available in England because I first heard about using that particular brand from an English blogger.


----------



## BowieFan1971

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I painted my new lock royal blue. It was intended to be navy but now it's very close in color to my Lotuff.
> I guess the size difference means it's not a redundancy? I hate to have multiples in exactly the same statement shade.


Totally different feel, as well as a different size...not a redundancy


----------



## 880

Katinahat said:


> On the running, I’d absolutely never done it, or any exercise, before. I never even managed an 800m at school so it was a real midlife crisis! Overweight, stressed at work, blood pressure high, going into COVID with family members contracting the virus badly was a bit of a wake up call. Plus it’s a great way to run off demons from the past that occasionally surface. It’s good for mental health and a real stress buster. If I can run anyone can - get a good couch to 5k app and build it up really slowly. 8 months from starting, I can even run 10k now albeit I’m ultra slow! I run home from work twice a week in the dark. Blood pressure is now normal so it works! I should be happy now but I’m challenging myself to more 7 pounds off to reach my final target. @cowgirlboots - shopping is great exercise!


This is so amazing and inspiring! Congratulations on your w9nderful achievement!


----------



## 880

SouthernPurseGal said:


> So I can own both right?


They’re totally different and both beautiful!


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> Fingers crossed for the planned move. But w h o a there horsey, let's just wind back a bit, a little more elaboration on the "we went stress-shopping at...VCA" please?


We were at Hudson Yards looking at a patek for DH at watches of Switzerland. We couldn’t get into Cartier bc we didn’t have an appointment. I didn’t think I was a VCA person, but VCA was across the corridor, and the VCA guard said we could just walk in. . . So after a very fun time in one of the rooms where they let me try on everything I wanted (I had called my Verdura SA to ask her for her VCA suggestions for me) and it turns out that the retail jewelry and watch world is small and all of the people who have helped us at Lange, Verdura and VCA all know each other well socially.  everyone weighed in and decided  this six motif dark grey, white and black magic necklace was the best first one for me. I find buying jewelry is a group effort, and I’m most comfortable when DH, Jewelry professional, and I all love the piece. It changes color in different light. My requirements for a piece of jewelry are : it has to go with jeans, a tshirt and sneakers; it has to mix well with my other jewelry but not match; and, it has to look like it could have always lived on my person, not look brand new). And, I ran it thorough @papertiger  criteria too (your points re wearability, durability, non-starter, etc. from the designer jewelry thread) . They also invited us to view this new collection up at the flagship (which is actually our neighborhood store) and said  they would come uptown to show us stuff. So it was a really nice first experience.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everybody. I recently sold the Miu Miu so it is now out of my collection.



Well done (in my humble opinion!) How do you feel about it now?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> When do we see pictures? Do we have to wait until Christmas???



I´ll share pictures once the parcel arrives. It´s preloved from VC, but via direct shipping. I´ll definetely have to check it asap. But afterwards I expect of myself to put it aside until Christmas... I might gift wrap it for myself


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I painted my new lock royal blue. It was intended to be navy but now it's very close in color to my Lotuff.
> I guess the size difference means it's not a redundancy? I hate to have multiples in exactly the same statement shade.



It looks lush! For me it would be a keeper- I´m obsessed with New Lock bags right now.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> Thank you all for the marvellous welcome back. I feel like I’m amongst old friends! Glad to see you are all doing ok!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the running, I’d absolutely never done it, or any exercise, before. I never even managed an 800m at school so it was a real midlife crisis! Overweight, stressed at work, blood pressure high, going into COVID with family members contracting the virus badly was a bit of a wake up call. Plus it’s a great way to run off demons from the past that occasionally surface. It’s good for mental health and a real stress buster. If I can run anyone can - get a good couch to 5k app and build it up really slowly. 8 months from starting, I can even run 10k now albeit I’m ultra slow! I run home from work twice a week in the dark. Blood pressure is now normal so it works! I should be happy now but I’m challenging myself to more 7 pounds off to reach my final target. @cowgirlboots - shopping is great exercise!
> 
> Our gorgeous puppy also keeps me active and is very cuddly which is great for the soul. She’s a big dog so needs her exercise but is also a laid back softie.
> 
> @msd_bags New Mulberry Alexa, well you all know I’m a sucker for a beautiful Mulberry bag. It’s the look, feel and smell of the beautiful thick leather mixed with simple hardware. I love my original chestnut Alexa and have looked at black ones preloved many times but never wanted to pay that much for something used. I was amazed to see Mulberry rereleased them, with just slight changes, and showed DH. He knows things have been hard for me and wanted to cheer me up without waiting for Christmas. The surprise was waiting for me when I got home from work one day.
> 
> @dcooney4 & @More bags  I’m loving carrying my new Alexa. It’s good for work but generally I prefer a larger bag for that. However, it’s size, easy throw on carrying and understated beautiful make it the perfect black weekend bag - for me at least. Alexa’s are a great everyday size better than my Small Bayswater Satchel. I’d use my Lilys in the evening if I could go out! Can’t wait for a G&T with friends! The larger Mulberry bags I use for work mostly or shoulder carrying.  Mulberry bags are on the heavy side but it’s worth it for the leather.
> 
> Sorry this post is so long! Making up for lost time!



@Katinahat your DH is a true gem! 
And yes, you are right, theoretically even I - with some effort and willpower- could start running, but honestly I´d rather do weightlifting or just cut out the nice (sweet) food.


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> We were at Hudson Yards looking at a patek for DH at watches of Switzerland. We couldn’t get into Cartier bc we didn’t have an appointment. I didn’t think I was a VCA person, but VCA was across the corridor, and the VCA guard said we could just walk in. . . So after a very fun time in one of the rooms where they let me try on everything I wanted (I had called my Verdura SA to ask her for her VCA suggestions for me) and it turns out that the retail jewelry and watch world is small and all of the people who have helped us at Lange, Verdura and VCA all know each other well socially.  everyone weighed in and decided  this six motif dark grey, white and black magic necklace was the best first one for me. I find buying jewelry is a group effort, and I’m most comfortable when DH, Jewelry professional, and I all love the piece. It changes color in different light. My requirements for a piece of jewelry are : it has to go with jeans, a tshirt and sneakers; it has to mix well with my other jewelry but not match; and, it has to look like it could have always lived on my person, not look brand new). And, I ran it thorough @papertiger  criteria too (your points re wearability, durability, non-starter, etc. from the designer jewelry thread) . They also invited us to view this new collection up at the flagship (which is actually our neighborhood store) and said  they would come uptown to show us stuff. So it was a really nice first experience.
> 
> View attachment 4905271
> View attachment 4905272



Well, I must say, for someone who didn't think they were a VCA person I think you look very 'at home' in that beautiful necklace - not that I want enable you  Stun_n-i-n g. _If I looked that good it would difficult to get out of my head. How did it feel? 

Yes, the luxury world is surprisingly small and I am so pleased they treated you so well. Good to know, service is so important.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Oh thank you! I need to take proper photos when there is daylight. And one of those bags is really electric blue and the other royal blue. And one is a daytime work/duffel bag and the dior a hobo flap sized for day or night. So I can own both right?  plus there's a new lock sister bargain hunter on this thread which is cool.



Hi sis!   
Do you know whether the New Lock is still a Galliano design or did the design happen in the gap between Galliano and Raf Simmons, please?


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> Well, I must say, for someone who didn't think they were a VCA person I think you look very 'at home' in that beautiful necklace - not that I want enable you  Stun_n-i-n g_
> 
> Yes, the luxury world is surprisingly small and I am so pleased they treated you so well. Good to know, service is so important.


Thank you! I don’t think I would have ahead any idea how ro begin jewelry shopping without all your help! Hugs


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow. That's nice and simple!
> In th US, even if paid by cash, the buyer is strongly recommended( not mandatory,  although I think it should be  mandatory) to buy title insurance to protect the buyer's purchase against any unforseen fraud  or mistakes that may have occurred in the past that could jeopardize the ownership.
> Do you not need title insurance(or something similar) in Germany?



I´m sure you could buy an insurance like this, but you are not made to do so, so can totally naively go ahead.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Here it is with some daylight. I only paid $350 plus 16 in paint. I think it's a winner.


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> Thank you! I don’t think I would have ahead any idea how ro begin jewelry shopping without all your help! Hugs



That's very kind, but you are certainly looking good in this. Take your time.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m sure you could buy an insurance like this, but you are not made to do so, so can totally naively go ahead.



I think going through a notary helps.

In France, they take property very seriously, 2 lawyers and a notary all in one room. Sometimes interpreter(s) too.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Here it is with some daylight. I only paid $350 plus 16 in paint. I think it's a winner.



I love it! (And I´m no blue bag person at all.) The price is great on top!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> I think going through a notary helps.
> 
> In France, they take property very seriously, 2 lawyers and a notary all in one room. Sometimes interpreter(s) too.



We have to use a notary, too. There´s no way to do it without one, but no additional laywers needed if you don´t want any.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

And for a similar price I bought a small color block Sofia last night(I had no Ferragamo). And recently a lotuff working tote(so now I have 2 lotuffs). I'm trying to diversify my collection to have at least one bag from each designer I'm a fan of. I have a YSL monogram hobo but wouldn't mind a cabas I can wear Crossbody. Givenchy small antigona and celine micro belt bag is also on my list of bags I would love to have in my collection. Here is my newly painted dior flap next to my last-week-painted navy medium chanel double flap (are these two blue flaps too similar?!!!) and next to a recently painted black e/w jumbo. The two on top are being auctioned off and will sell shortly so I've emotionally broken ties with them. 
The money from the bags on top plus the last two Chanels I've sold and haven't spent any proceeds from  could be spent to get a celine micro belt bag and a small givenchy antigona plus a small ysl cabas 2-way. Or an (old medium) Le Boy plus either a belt bag OR a small antigona & ysl cabas.

Would you guys that have carried the bags mentioned in the previous two sentences weigh in on your preferences and why?


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Oops I forgot the photo.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Oops I forgot the photo.





SouthernPurseGal said:


> Here is my newly painted dior flap next to my last-week-painted navy medium chanel double flap (are these two blue flaps too similar?!!!) and next to a recently painted black e/w jumbo.


In my opinion the two blue flap bags are totally different approaches to the flap bag theme and not similar. 

For a long time I´ve been thinking a Chanel flap bag would be the ultimate fulfillment of my quilted bag with chain handle dream. Then I found the New Lock... 
Seeing the two different bags next to each other confirms my feelings. Regardless of the price or status symbol potential I favour the New Lock, feel it and given the chance to pick one wouldn´t give the Chanel a second look. 

PS: no offence meant to all of you Chanel lovers! I´m expressing my feelings- bags are emotional!


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> We were at Hudson Yards looking at a patek for DH at watches of Switzerland. We couldn’t get into Cartier bc we didn’t have an appointment. I didn’t think I was a VCA person, but VCA was across the corridor, and the VCA guard said we could just walk in. . . So after a very fun time in one of the rooms where they let me try on everything I wanted (I had called my Verdura SA to ask her for her VCA suggestions for me) and it turns out that the retail jewelry and watch world is small and all of the people who have helped us at Lange, Verdura and VCA all know each other well socially.  everyone weighed in and decided  this six motif dark grey, white and black magic necklace was the best first one for me. I find buying jewelry is a group effort, and I’m most comfortable when DH, Jewelry professional, and I all love the piece. It changes color in different light. My requirements for a piece of jewelry are : it has to go with jeans, a tshirt and sneakers; it has to mix well with my other jewelry but not match; and, it has to look like it could have always lived on my person, not look brand new). And, I ran it thorough @papertiger  criteria too (your points re wearability, durability, non-starter, etc. from the designer jewelry thread) . They also invited us to view this new collection up at the flagship (which is actually our neighborhood store) and said  they would come uptown to show us stuff. So it was a really nice first experience.
> 
> View attachment 4905271
> View attachment 4905272


You look amazing - great choice! It looks like it was made for you. This is one of my favourite pieces of VCA to admire from afar.


----------



## More bags

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Here it is with some daylight. I only paid $350 plus 16 in paint. I think it's a winner.


Beautiful bag, you are so talented - just gorgeous!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Cowgirlsboots you just express yourself! 
Thank you More Bags!
I forgot to mention I want a rockstud and a 2jours. 
And I forgot to mention the nuclear option of liquidating all 3 on the bottom shelf and buy a volvo c70 convertible with the retractable hardtop. I still would have 1 Chanel left, and dozens of bags I love. I'm a month away from moving to Atlanta which is known to have plenty of sunny weather suitable for a convertible. 

Decisions decisions!


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> In my opinion the two blue flap bags are totally different approaches to the flap bag theme and not similar.
> 
> For a long time I´ve been thinking a Chanel flap bag would be the ultimate fulfillment of my quilted bag with chain handle dream. Then I found the New Lock...
> Seeing the two different bags next to each other confirms my feelings. Regardless of the price or status symbol potential I favour the New Lock, feel it and given the chance to pick one wouldn´t give the Chanel a second look.
> 
> PS: no offence meant to all of you Chanel lovers! I´m expressing my feelings- bags are emotional!


Interesting, I’m sure I’d love a Chanel flap with its classic quilt but I’ve never seen one up close. I still want one! However, your bags is also gorgeous and I can see why it is you prefer it too!


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> @Katinahat your DH is a true gem!
> And yes, you are right, theoretically even I - with some effort and willpower- could start running, but honestly I´d rather do weightlifting or just cut out the nice (sweet) food.


Thanks @cowgirlsboots! You are too right!  Bag shopping is far more pleasurable.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

@Katinahat i also am in a puppy mode and do 3-5 miles a day with my puppies. Brisk walking, in a very hilly neighborhood, is good for me. I'm soaked in sweat by the end.
But diet?! Girl, (@cowgirlsboots ) you know I'm not gonna do that. I just had seven pounds of fat sucked out of my gut and half that reinserted into my bottom, so you know I'm all about the shortcut.

I'm right now lusting over these particular bags :


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> Interesting, I’m sure I’d love a Chanel flap with its classic quilt but I’ve never seen one up close. I still want one! However, your bags is also gorgeous and I can see why it is you prefer it too!



I saw some Chanel bags in the glass fronted cabinets of the Parisian resellers in February and up close they lost a bit of their magic to me. While in one shop I went crazy over the Dior Diva boots and wouldn´t have left without them, the Chanel bag on display just did not touch my heart. 
The black New Lock I bought without having had seen it person ever before. When it arrived it was love at fist sight, touch, smell... this bag makes me happy and is absolutely usable for me. 
My younger DD showed the same reaction when she spotted it. She flung it on her shoulder to take lots of Insta pictures. Sorry dear girl... I´m not parting with this! 
After loving the black New lock so much I went for the super bargain mustard patent version and again was not disappointed. Even in this absolutely unusual to me colour and with GHW it´s a stunner. It went to the supermarket with me last week feeling totally natural on my arm. It holds all my essentials perfectly and would fit a lot more.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SouthernPurseGal said:


> @Katinahat i also am in a puppy mode and do 3-5 miles a day with my puppies. Brisk walking, in a very hilly neighborhood, is good for me. I'm soaked in sweat by the end.
> But diet?! Girl, (@cowgirlsboots ) you know I'm not gonna do that. I just had seven pounds of fat sucked out of my gut and half that reinserted into my bottom, so you know I'm all about the shortcut.
> 
> I'm right now lusting over these particular bags :


Unfortunately the shortcut is not within my means...  it´s eat less or stay fat.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I knew that the quality decreased during MBMJ’s final years but this is a ridiculous comparison between an older and newer handbag. I recently thrifted the black quilted Julie for $8.49; this doesn’t even feel like leather. Look at how it compares to my graffiti lining classic q percy:


----------



## 880

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Here is my newly painted dior flap next to my last-week-painted navy medium chanel double flap (are these two blue flaps too similar?!!!) a


They’re totally different, both gorgeous! 
Thank you for your compliments  @More bags!
@Katinahat, 3-5 miles with your dogs is so impressive! Am sure you will lose the next seven pounds easily!


----------



## Katinahat

SouthernPurseGal said:


> @Katinahat i also am in a puppy mode and do 3-5 miles a day with my puppies. Brisk walking, in a very hilly neighborhood, is good for me. I'm soaked in sweat by the end.
> But diet?! Girl, (@cowgirlsboots ) you know I'm not gonna do that. I just had seven pounds of fat sucked out of my gut and half that reinserted into my bottom, so you know I'm all about the shortcut.
> 
> I'm right now lusting over these particular bags :


Your walks sound very strenuous! And that procedure sounds ouch! I’m not brave enough so would rather run or diet!

And those bag lusts are very special!


----------



## Katinahat

880 said:


> They’re totally different, both gorgeous!
> Thank you for your compliments  @More bags!
> @Katinahat, 3-5 miles with your dogs is so impressive! Am sure you will lose the next seven pounds easily!


Thanks @880.


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> @Katinahat i also am in a puppy mode and do 3-5 miles a day with my puppies. Brisk walking, in a very hilly neighborhood, is good for me. I'm soaked in sweat by the end.
> But diet?! Girl, (@cowgirlsboots ) you know I'm not gonna do that. I just had seven pounds of fat sucked out of my gut and half that reinserted into my bottom, so you know I'm all about the shortcut.
> 
> I'm right now lusting over these particular bags :


These are very pretty! Good luck with your selection.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> @Katinahat your DH is a true gem!
> And yes, you are right, theoretically even I - with some effort and willpower- could start running, but honestly I´d rather do weightlifting or just cut out the nice (sweet) food.


My running days are in the past. I've had a hip replacement so no high impact exercise for me. It's fine. I prefer to exercise indoors in a temperature controlled environment, unless I'm swimming. It's a chore trying to find a kind of exercise that I don't mind doing. I do love swimming but can't do it year round. Now I've got an underdesk elliptical that I can use while sitting on the couch.


----------



## More bags

doni said:


> Thanks for this review. The 1955 is such a tempting bag. I have two Constance (old model), which I love, *and the Celine classic (in natural leather, not box), which is such a beatuiful but flawed bag.* Can you ellaborate why you prefer the 1955 to these two?
> Love the scarf!


@doni, could you share what you mean when you say the Celine Classic is a flawed bag, please? I had one, sold it, it is on my list of bags I look at, I try to talk myself out of it as I decided to let one go previously.


----------



## papertiger

SouthernPurseGal said:


> And for a similar price I bought a small color block Sofia last night(I had no Ferragamo). And recently a lotuff working tote(so now I have 2 lotuffs). I'm trying to diversify my collection to have at least one bag from each designer I'm a fan of. I have a YSL monogram hobo but wouldn't mind a cabas I can wear Crossbody. Givenchy small antigona and celine micro belt bag is also on my list of bags I would love to have in my collection. Here is my newly painted dior flap next to my last-week-painted navy medium chanel double flap (are these two blue flaps too similar?!!!) and next to a recently painted black e/w jumbo. The two on top are being auctioned off and will sell shortly so I've emotionally broken ties with them.
> The money from the bags on top plus the last two Chanels I've sold and haven't spent any proceeds from  could be spent to get a celine micro belt bag and a small givenchy antigona plus a small ysl cabas 2-way. Or an (old medium) Le Boy plus either a belt bag OR a small antigona & ysl cabas.
> 
> Would you guys that have carried the bags mentioned in the previous two sentences weigh in on your preferences and why?



These both look like wonderful bags. 

I always browse the SF site but I've yet to buy anything beyond a leather cuff. I always think SF are so grown-up, or to put it another way, bags you're not going to grow out of.


----------



## doni

More bags said:


> @doni, could you share what you mean when you say the Celine Classic is a flawed bag, please? I had one, sold it, it is on my list of bags I look at, I try to talk myself out of it as I decided to let one go previously.



Mainly the strap. It is a total pain to change between the two settings, I mean, you need a whole morning (compare with the Constance or Verrou, which are my alternatives). Then those two sharp-as-knives pieces of hardware that cut onto anything you wear. I cannot carry it with knits and have to be careful with fur. In effect you cannot carry it as intended, with the two pieces sitting on top of the shoulders, because they would destroy your clothes. So you have to put them down but, as they are designed for the shoulders, you get an ugly loop when you do that. 
I would also welcome an outside pocket but that is not such a big deal as the strap issues.

Otherwise, it is a stunningly beautiful bag. Why did you sell yours?


----------



## momasaurus

880 said:


> We were at Hudson Yards looking at a patek for DH at watches of Switzerland. We couldn’t get into Cartier bc we didn’t have an appointment. I didn’t think I was a VCA person, but VCA was across the corridor, and the VCA guard said we could just walk in. . . So after a very fun time in one of the rooms where they let me try on everything I wanted (I had called my Verdura SA to ask her for her VCA suggestions for me) and it turns out that the retail jewelry and watch world is small and all of the people who have helped us at Lange, Verdura and VCA all know each other well socially.  everyone weighed in and decided  this six motif dark grey, white and black magic necklace was the best first one for me. I find buying jewelry is a group effort, and I’m most comfortable when DH, Jewelry professional, and I all love the piece. It changes color in different light. My requirements for a piece of jewelry are : it has to go with jeans, a tshirt and sneakers; it has to mix well with my other jewelry but not match; and, it has to look like it could have always lived on my person, not look brand new). And, I ran it thorough @papertiger  criteria too (your points re wearability, durability, non-starter, etc. from the designer jewelry thread) . They also invited us to view this new collection up at the flagship (which is actually our neighborhood store) and said  they would come uptown to show us stuff. So it was a really nice first experience.
> 
> View attachment 4905271
> View attachment 4905272


this is gorgeous on you! What a wonderful experience—thanks for sharing it. My jewelry life is mostly vicarious.


----------



## doni

papertiger said:


> I guess I wanted to be the PP Celine Box person but I never was. I was a bit annoyed by it tbh. The Constance cannot be hidden, it takes over one's entire outfit, everything else has to be dressed down. Basically, 1955 feels like the me-version of the Box or Constance. I hope I'm not talking myself into another



I think you most definitely are . I had to go check that canvas with navy trim and it is gorgeous!
I actually wear my pwh Constance (brushed palladium) a lot. I find it very easy. But my gwh, yes, too in your face, dressy... not so easy to wear.



Sunshine mama said:


> Wow. That's nice and simple!
> In th US, even if paid by cash, the buyer is strongly recommended( not mandatory,  although I think it should be  mandatory) to buy title insurance to protect the buyer's purchase against any unforseen fraud  or mistakes that may have occurred in the past that could jeopardize the ownership.
> Do you not need title insurance(or something similar) in Germany?


In Germany the notary responds for that and gives public faith so that your ownership is protected by the legal system, so to say, so no need for private insurance.



880 said:


> We were at Hudson Yards looking at a patek for DH at watches of Switzerland. We couldn’t get into Cartier bc we didn’t have an appointment. I didn’t think I was a VCA person, but VCA was across the corridor, and the VCA guard said we could just walk in. . . So after a very fun time in one of the rooms where they let me try on everything I wanted (I had called my Verdura SA to ask her for her VCA suggestions for me) and it turns out that the retail jewelry and watch world is small and all of the people who have helped us at Lange, Verdura and VCA all know each other well socially.  everyone weighed in and decided  this six motif dark grey, white and black magic necklace was the best first one for me. I find buying jewelry is a group effort, and I’m most comfortable when DH, Jewelry professional, and I all love the piece. It changes color in different light. My requirements for a piece of jewelry are : it has to go with jeans, a tshirt and sneakers; it has to mix well with my other jewelry but not match; and, it has to look like it could have always lived on my person, not look brand new). And, I ran it thorough @papertiger  criteria too (your points re wearability, durability, non-starter, etc. from the designer jewelry thread) . They also invited us to view this new collection up at the flagship (which is actually our neighborhood store) and said  they would come uptown to show us stuff. So it was a really nice first experience.
> 
> View attachment 4905271
> View attachment 4905272



This looks good on you even if, truth to be told, I also didn’t think of you as a VCA person. Instead I think of you as the person who discovered Verdura and Belperron to me and I will forever hate you for that... I LOVE your earrings: one of the chicest and coolest pieces of jewelry I have ever seen.


----------



## Sunshine mama

doni said:


> In Germany the notary responds for that and gives public faith so that your ownership is protected by the legal system, so to say, so no need for private insurance.


That is nice! Wish that were the case in the US.


----------



## keodi

880 said:


> We were at Hudson Yards looking at a patek for DH at watches of Switzerland. We couldn’t get into Cartier bc we didn’t have an appointment. I didn’t think I was a VCA person, but VCA was across the corridor, and the VCA guard said we could just walk in. . . So after a very fun time in one of the rooms where they let me try on everything I wanted (I had called my Verdura SA to ask her for her VCA suggestions for me) and it turns out that the retail jewelry and watch world is small and all of the people who have helped us at Lange, Verdura and VCA all know each other well socially.  everyone weighed in and decided  this six motif dark grey, white and black magic necklace was the best first one for me. I find buying jewelry is a group effort, and I’m most comfortable when DH, Jewelry professional, and I all love the piece. It changes color in different light. My requirements for a piece of jewelry are : it has to go with jeans, a tshirt and sneakers; it has to mix well with my other jewelry but not match; and, it has to look like it could have always lived on my person, not look brand new). And, I ran it thorough @papertiger  criteria too (your points re wearability, durability, non-starter, etc. from the designer jewelry thread) . They also invited us to view this new collection up at the flagship (which is actually our neighborhood store) and said  they would come uptown to show us stuff. So it was a really nice first experience.
> 
> View attachment 4905271
> View attachment 4905272


Congratulations! great choice! it looks stunning on you!


SouthernPurseGal said:


> Here it is with some daylight. I only paid $350 plus 16 in paint. I think it's a winner.


I love it! it's beautiful!
@SakuraSakura congratulations on the miu miu sale!


----------



## 880

doni said:


> I think of you as the person who discovered Verdura and Belperron to me and I will forever hate you for that... I LOVE your earrings: one of the chicest and coolest pieces of jewelry I have ever seen.


@doni, @momasaurus, and @keodi, Thank you so much for your wonderful compliments! @doni, thank you!  I have always enjoyed your posts and admire your taste! In NY, even for pre war condos, which are far less strict than pre war co-ops, we’re required to have insurance (the condo association dictates the amount) that covers the new apartment in place, proof of which must be submitted with your condo application. . . It must be so nice not to have to do that where you are (I’m imagining Machiavellis palace)  and, a lot of the delay was simply that the association took two plus weeks to answer our simple question of whether there was sufficient power to the apt to allow us to put in central air, and there was resistance to having the architect and electrical engineer in for the amount of time it would take to test and trace the power source from the basement. sometimes the rules make no sense, like if we want a washer and dryer, we ha to give up a bathtub. . .


----------



## SakuraSakura

keodi said:


> Congratulations! great choice! it looks stunning on you!
> 
> I love it! it's beautiful!
> @SakuraSakura congratulations on the miu miu sale!



Thank you! The buyer got a good deal on it and it is out of my closet!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hey everybody. I hope you're having a great day, evening, morning! I'm feeling a lot better today, although I doubt that I'll feel 100 percent for a while. I'm still struggling to get my schoolwork done but at this point I'm just looking to pass. I had two options on a 15 percent midterm - do it or face having a 45 percent final exam (30 percent without the added weight) All I could think was about how there should be better alternative options for students struggling with their mental health. No matter what I do, the options really suck so I'm gleefully indulging in the fact that I'm looking to solely pass. 

As for handbags, I've been keeping myself away from temptation... somewhat. I went to a consignment store where they had a Louis Vuitton black denim cles for a decent price. It took some effort to pry myself away from it but it boils down to already having many lovely things. How many do we truly need? (cough I'm a hypocrite cough)


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SakuraSakura said:


> Hey everybody. I hope you're having a great day, evening, morning! I'm feeling a lot better today, although I doubt that I'll feel 100 percent for a while. I'm still struggling to get my schoolwork done but at this point I'm just looking to pass. I had two options on a 15 percent midterm - do it or face having a 45 percent final exam (30 percent without the added weight) All I could think was about how there should be better alternative options for students struggling with their mental health. No matter what I do, the options really suck so I'm gleefully indulging in the fact that I'm looking to solely pass.
> 
> As for handbags, I've been keeping myself away from temptation... somewhat. I went to a consignment store where they had a Louis Vuitton black denim cles for a decent price. It took some effort to pry myself away from it but it boils down to already having many lovely things. How many do we truly need? (cough I'm a hypocrite cough)



Hi @SakuraSakura , it´s good to hear you are feeling better today! Maybe today is the day to block the schoolwork out of your mind and have a relaxing Sunday. 
How many bags do we truly need? That´s a good question and when I am honest: I truly do not need any more, because I already have so many which I do not actually in terms of essential use need, either.And then comes the "but", the "they make me happy", the "I enjoy simply owning them so much"....   Maybe it´s not asking what do we need, but making sure to indulge within a sensible window. Like chocolate. A little bit now and then is a treat, several bars a day make us sick...


----------



## More bags

doni said:


> Mainly the strap. It is a total pain to change between the two settings, I mean, you need a whole morning (compare with the Constance or Verrou, which are my alternatives). Then those two sharp-as-knives pieces of hardware that cut onto anything you wear. I cannot carry it with knits and have to be careful with fur. In effect you cannot carry it as intended, with the two pieces sitting on top of the shoulders, because they would destroy your clothes. So you have to put them down but, as they are designed for the shoulders, you get an ugly loop when you do that.
> I would also welcome an outside pocket but that is not such a big deal as the strap issues.
> 
> Otherwise, it is a stunningly beautiful bag. Why did you sell yours?


Thanks for the quick response. I agree with you, the Celine Classic is a gorgeous bag. I had it in black box leather. The lambskin interior was fabulous. It fit less than you would expect looking at the outer dimensions because of the interior configuration. I learned I don’t appreciate dividers in small bags, it restricts what I can fit and where I put things. This bag overlapped in colour and function with other bags that I wore more frequently. I acquired four bags in 2017, two were H bags. I was uncomfortable with the number of bags in my bag wardrobe and the total purchase price of my bag wardrobe. I curated my bag wardrobe and released three in 2017 and eight in 2018 (Total 11 bags in 13 months.) The Celine Classic Box was one that left in the 2018 purge. I still think it’s a beautiful bag, it just didn’t fit my lifestyle at that time. It’s still a bag I get pulled into looking at online, which is why I asked you to share your thoughts, to see if I could talk myself out of thinking about it or to convince myself to admire from afar.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I think in order for us to appreciate what we have to the fullest extent, we must share it with others. I have posted this ( many times no less) to other threads but I think this is my first time posting it here. My $10.79 Speedy! I found it back in July. Although I was dragged for finding it by a thrift group, I know that their hateful responses are about them, not about me. I feel really blessed that this beautiful Speedy chose me!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

It is beautiful


----------



## keodi

SakuraSakura said:


> Hey everybody. I hope you're having a great day, evening, morning! I'm feeling a lot better today, although I doubt that I'll feel 100 percent for a while. I'm still struggling to get my schoolwork done but at this point I'm just looking to pass. I had two options on a 15 percent midterm - do it or face having a 45 percent final exam (30 percent without the added weight) All I could think was about how there should be better alternative options for students struggling with their mental health. No matter what I do, the options really suck so I'm gleefully indulging in the fact that I'm looking to solely pass.
> 
> As for handbags, I've been keeping myself away from temptation... somewhat. I went to a consignment store where they had a Louis Vuitton black denim cles for a decent price. It took some effort to pry myself away from it but it boils down to already having many lovely things. How many do we truly need? (cough I'm a hypocrite cough)


I happy to hear you're feeling better!


SakuraSakura said:


> I think in order for us to appreciate what we have to the fullest extent, we must share it with others. I have posted this ( many times no less) to other threads but I think this is my first time posting it here. My $10.79 Speedy! I found it back in July. Although I was dragged for finding it by a thrift group, I know that their hateful responses are about them, not about me. I feel really blessed that this beautiful Speedy chose me!


great find!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Hi @SakuraSakura , it´s good to hear you are feeling better today! Maybe today is the day to block the schoolwork out of your mind and have a relaxing Sunday.
> How many bags do we truly need? That´s a good question and when I am honest: I truly do not need any more, because I already have so many which I do not actually in terms of essential use need, either.And then comes the "but", the "they make me happy", the "I enjoy simply owning them so much"....   Maybe it´s not asking what do we need, but making sure to indulge within a sensible window. Like chocolate. A little bit now and then is a treat, several bars a day make us sick...


Chocolate tastes better when you haven't had it for awhile, and buying a new bag feels more special when you haven't gotten one in awhile.


----------



## 880

SakuraSakura said:


> Although I was dragged for finding it by a thrift group, I know that their hateful responses are about them, not about me.


That response is terrible; it’s a great bag with a lot of life, and it did choose you!


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> Hi @SakuraSakura , it´s good to hear you are feeling better today! Maybe today is the day to block the schoolwork out of your mind and have a relaxing Sunday.
> How many bags do we truly need? That´s a good question and when I am honest: I truly do not need any more, because I already have so many which I do not actually in terms of essential use need, either.And then comes the "but", the "they make me happy", the "I enjoy simply owning them so much"....   Maybe it´s not asking what do we need, but making sure to indulge within a sensible window. Like chocolate. A little bit now and then is a treat, several bars a day make us sick...


+1 
This is my thought with my purses too, but even more so with my scarves. 
We all need a bit of beauty in our lives... and chocolate... and wine - well Champagne especially.


----------



## muchstuff

For anyone interested, Real Deal Collection will be emailing a coupon code to anyone on their email list tomorrow for 15% off site wide. Corey is closed to the public due to covid so let's support her! I'll post the coupon code when I get it for those who aren't on her mailing list, or you can join it from the RDC website.

http://www.realdealcollection.com


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> Chocolate tastes better when you haven't had it for awhile, and buying a new bag feels more special when you haven't gotten one in awhile.



@whateve ...and after not having chocolate for a while the cheap stuff you might - at least I tend to-  wolf down when you have chocolate every day just to fill a void tastes exactly as awful as it is and you won´t eat it anymore (until falling back into the hole.) 
Transferred to bags: when we carefully chose them and take our time we won´t buy the random mistakes!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Don´t they look lush? 




Not sure they are legit (as seen on the classifieds where fakes are popping up in an abundance atm), but seeing the pretty boxes always makes me drool.


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> @whateve ...and after not having chocolate for a while the cheap stuff you might - at least I tend to-  wolf down when you have chocolate every day just to fill a void tastes exactly as awful as it is and you won´t eat it anymore (until falling back into the hole.)
> Transferred to bags: when we carefully chose them and take our time we won´t buy the random mistakes!


Good one! Hand bags and chocolate comparison I’m loving. It’s okay to browse the whole shop but I can’t eat/have it all! The odd purchase is fine and should lead to no guilt at all.


----------



## Katinahat

Now heading home from work for chocolate...


----------



## SakuraSakura

880 said:


> That response is terrible; it’s a great bag with a lot of life, and it did choose you!



The response was absolutely shocking. Sure, they were strangers but it felt like an entire community turned its back on me. Their envy was a massive turn-off so I left the group and haven't looked back since! As for chocolate... I'll be indulging in a big slice of cake tomorrow while I attempt to do schoolwork.


----------



## SakuraSakura

What is this thread sometimes? You guys are making me want chocolate - the good kind!


----------



## Sunshine mama

SakuraSakura said:


> What is this thread sometimes? You guys are making me want chocolate - the good kind!


Me too!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I just bought an indie bag. I am in love. 
And I won a givenchy small navy sugar antigona. I just couldn’t not own it any longer.


----------



## SakuraSakura

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I just bought an indie bag. I am in love.
> And I won a givenchy small navy sugar antigona. I just couldn’t not own it any longer.



Hold on, you WON a givenchy? Tell us the story.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I haven't really given an update on my mental health in the past few days. I made the tough choice to move the weight of my second midterm to the final, making the final worth a whopping 45 percent. This isn't the greatest choice but life is full of tough choices. I believe that I can do much better on an exam without the fear of catching COVID at a school where cases have been documented alongside being anxious + depressed. I really wish my professor would've responded quicker, over a day with no response, but this decision doesn't concern him. It's about MY needs.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I hope you feel well with your decision.
Hugs!
And I won an eBay auction so of course I’ll pay for it. But I got as low a price as I’ll ever get.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I just bought an indie bag. I am in love.
> And I won a givenchy small navy sugar antigona. I just couldn’t not own it any longer.



Congratulations on your purchases! I can´t wait to see your photos once the bags arrive!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Ho-ho-ho... my Christmas present to myself arrived today. It´s gorgeous!








The colour is great, the leather feels like silk, the smell is heavenly and the condition of the bag almost like new. I´m really happy! 
It´s one of the 2009 bags, a little smaller than my other two, but still a very nice size.  






The price was ok (VC had an interesting coupon I couldn´t miss out on!) given the number @SouthernPurseGal mentioned she paid for the one she painted blue and what I paid for my black one, but of course not as good as the bargain I had with the mustard coloured purse. Still no regrets. I did my research and am sure I bought the cheapest of this model on the market within my reach.




And now I will be a very good girl and (after giving it a little tlc) wrap this beauty up and put her away until Christmas!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

cowgirlsboots said:


> Ho-ho-ho... my Christmas present to myself arrived today. It´s gorgeous!
> The price was ok given the number


Pic?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Pic?


Just edited the post I had accidently posted before I was finished.


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> Ho-ho-ho... my Christmas present to myself arrived today. It´s gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 4907714
> View attachment 4907715
> View attachment 4907716
> View attachment 4907717
> 
> 
> 
> The colour is great, the leather feels like silk, the smell is heavenly and the condition of the bag almost like new. I´m really happy!
> It´s one of the 2009 bags, a little smaller than my other two, but still a very nice size.
> 
> View attachment 4907712
> View attachment 4907718
> 
> 
> 
> The price was ok (VC had an interesting coupon I couldn´t miss out on!) given the number @SouthernPurseGal mentioned she paid for the one she painted blue and what I paid for my black one, but of course not as good as the bargain I had with the mustard coloured purse. Still no regrets. I did my research and am sure I bought the cheapest of this model on the market within my reach.
> 
> View attachment 4907719
> 
> 
> And now I will be a very good girl and (after giving it a little tlc) wrap this beauty up and put her away until Christmas!


Wow!! It's gorgeous!


----------



## doni

cowgirlsboots said:


> Ho-ho-ho... my Christmas present to myself arrived today. It´s gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 4907714
> View attachment 4907715
> View attachment 4907716
> View attachment 4907717
> 
> 
> 
> The colour is great, the leather feels like silk, the smell is heavenly and the condition of the bag almost like new. I´m really happy!
> It´s one of the 2009 bags, a little smaller than my other two, but still a very nice size.
> 
> View attachment 4907712
> View attachment 4907718
> 
> 
> 
> The price was ok (VC had an interesting coupon I couldn´t miss out on!) given the number @SouthernPurseGal mentioned she paid for the one she painted blue and what I paid for my black one, but of course not as good as the bargain I had with the mustard coloured purse. Still no regrets. I did my research and am sure I bought the cheapest of this model on the market within my reach.
> 
> View attachment 4907719
> 
> 
> And now I will be a very good girl and (after giving it a little tlc) wrap this beauty up and put her away until Christmas!


Wow, you are on a roll, such a nice collection. And such a Christmasy color!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

My 11-year old DS saw me bringing in the box and started questioning me. What´s in it? Dress? Shoes? Purse? Good, so a purse... is it the ruffled one I liked (He was speaking about a black Le Plisse I looked at) or that one with the chains and star? Haha, he is learning fast and soon will know my wishlist better than I do myself.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

doni said:


> Wow, you are on a roll, such a nice collection. And such a Christmasy color!


That roll has to stop immediately! I´ve spent enough in such a short period of time. Coupons are sent by the devil to tempt me, I guess... (And Black Friday is rolling on... Will I be able to delete the VC app?) 

I love the red. It´s exactly the right warm shade to look nice and natural against my skintone and hair. Bright red is very likely to make me look cheap. 

Now to have another look around my room and find some more items- maybe bags- to sell!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Ho-ho-ho... my Christmas present to myself arrived today. It´s gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 4907714
> View attachment 4907715
> View attachment 4907716
> View attachment 4907717
> 
> 
> 
> The colour is great, the leather feels like silk, the smell is heavenly and the condition of the bag almost like new. I´m really happy!
> It´s one of the 2009 bags, a little smaller than my other two, but still a very nice size.
> 
> View attachment 4907712
> View attachment 4907718
> 
> 
> 
> The price was ok (VC had an interesting coupon I couldn´t miss out on!) given the number @SouthernPurseGal mentioned she paid for the one she painted blue and what I paid for my black one, but of course not as good as the bargain I had with the mustard coloured purse. Still no regrets. I did my research and am sure I bought the cheapest of this model on the market within my reach.
> 
> View attachment 4907719
> 
> 
> And now I will be a very good girl and (after giving it a little tlc) wrap this beauty up and put her away until Christmas!


Congratulations @cowgirlsboots! What a beautiful find - I love the colour. Great family pic!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> Congratulations @cowgirlsboots! What a beautiful find - I love the colour. Great family pic!


Thank-you so much @More bags! 
I duly listed two of my more expensive bags on the classifieds asap. Maybe I´ll get lucky...


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you so much @More bags!
> I duly listed two of my more expensive bags on the classifieds asap. Maybe I´ll get lucky...


I love that you know what you like and go after it. Kudos on curating your bag wardrobe.


----------



## SakuraSakura

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I hope you feel well with your decision.
> Hugs!
> And I won an eBay auction so of course I’ll pay for it. But I got as low a price as I’ll ever get.



Awww, I thought you won won a bag!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Ho-ho-ho... my Christmas present to myself arrived today. It´s gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 4907714
> View attachment 4907715
> View attachment 4907716
> View attachment 4907717
> 
> 
> 
> The colour is great, the leather feels like silk, the smell is heavenly and the condition of the bag almost like new. I´m really happy!
> It´s one of the 2009 bags, a little smaller than my other two, but still a very nice size.
> 
> View attachment 4907712
> View attachment 4907718
> 
> 
> 
> The price was ok (VC had an interesting coupon I couldn´t miss out on!) given the number @SouthernPurseGal mentioned she paid for the one she painted blue and what I paid for my black one, but of course not as good as the bargain I had with the mustard coloured purse. Still no regrets. I did my research and am sure I bought the cheapest of this model on the market within my reach.
> 
> View attachment 4907719
> 
> 
> And now I will be a very good girl and (after giving it a little tlc) wrap this beauty up and put her away until Christmas!


It's gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> It's gorgeous! Congratulations!


Thank-you @whateve !


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

cowgirlsboots said:


> Ho-ho-ho... my Christmas present to myself arrived today. It´s gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 4907714
> View attachment 4907715
> View attachment 4907716
> View attachment 4907717
> 
> 
> 
> The colour is great, the leather feels like silk, the smell is heavenly and the condition of the bag almost like new. I´m really happy!
> It´s one of the 2009 bags, a little smaller than my other two, but still a very nice size.
> 
> View attachment 4907712
> View attachment 4907718
> 
> 
> 
> The price was ok (VC had an interesting coupon I couldn´t miss out on!) given the number @SouthernPurseGal mentioned she paid for the one she painted blue and what I paid for my black one, but of course not as good as the bargain I had with the mustard coloured purse. Still no regrets. I did my research and am sure I bought the cheapest of this model on the market within my reach.
> 
> View attachment 4907719
> 
> 
> And now I will be a very good girl and (after giving it a little tlc) wrap this beauty up and put her away until Christmas!


Congrats!  It's gorgeous.  It's a beautiful shade of red, and the leather looks lovely.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

SakuraSakura said:


> Awww, I thought you won won a bag!


I wish!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> We were at Hudson Yards looking at a patek for DH at watches of Switzerland. We couldn’t get into Cartier bc we didn’t have an appointment. I didn’t think I was a VCA person, but VCA was across the corridor, and the VCA guard said we could just walk in. . . So after a very fun time in one of the rooms where they let me try on everything I wanted (I had called my Verdura SA to ask her for her VCA suggestions for me) and it turns out that the retail jewelry and watch world is small and all of the people who have helped us at Lange, Verdura and VCA all know each other well socially.  everyone weighed in and decided  this six motif dark grey, white and black magic necklace was the best first one for me. I find buying jewelry is a group effort, and I’m most comfortable when DH, Jewelry professional, and I all love the piece. It changes color in different light. My requirements for a piece of jewelry are : it has to go with jeans, a tshirt and sneakers; it has to mix well with my other jewelry but not match; and, it has to look like it could have always lived on my person, not look brand new). And, I ran it thorough @papertiger  criteria too (your points re wearability, durability, non-starter, etc. from the designer jewelry thread) . They also invited us to view this new collection up at the flagship (which is actually our neighborhood store) and said  they would come uptown to show us stuff. So it was a really nice first experience.
> 
> View attachment 4905271
> View attachment 4905272


Looks stunning!  Congrats!


SouthernPurseGal said:


> I just bought an indie bag. I am in love.
> And I won a givenchy small navy sugar antigona. I just couldn’t not own it any longer.


I love the Antigona!  But I can never decide if I want the small or the mini (which is actually quite roomy).
Congrats, and looking forward to seeing pictures of your navy Antigona!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Why thank you! I think I want to use it for also carrying my MacBook so I went for the small.


----------



## papertiger

SouthernPurseGal said:


> @Katinahat i also am in a puppy mode and do 3-5 miles a day with my puppies. Brisk walking, in a very hilly neighborhood, is good for me. I'm soaked in sweat by the end.
> But diet?! Girl, (@cowgirlsboots ) you know I'm not gonna do that. I just had seven pounds of fat sucked out of my gut and half that reinserted into my bottom, so you know I'm all about the shortcut.
> 
> I'm right now lusting over these particular bags :



I feel you having a top handle momment


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Thanks for the quick response. I agree with you, the Celine Classic is a gorgeous bag. I had it in black box leather. The lambskin interior was fabulous. It fit less than you would expect looking at the outer dimensions because of the interior configuration. I learned I don’t appreciate dividers in small bags, it restricts what I can fit and where I put things. This bag overlapped in colour and function with other bags that I wore more frequently. I acquired four bags in 2017, two were H bags. I was uncomfortable with the number of bags in my bag wardrobe and the total purchase price of my bag wardrobe. I curated my bag wardrobe and released three in 2017 and eight in 2018 (Total 11 bags in 13 months.) The Celine Classic Box was one that left in the 2018 purge. I still think it’s a beautiful bag, it just didn’t fit my lifestyle at that time. It’s still a bag I get pulled into looking at online, which is why I asked you to share your thoughts, to see if I could talk myself out of thinking about it or to convince myself to admire from afar.



Some bags are worth the pain and annoyance and some are not.


----------



## papertiger

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I just bought an indie bag. I am in love.
> And I won a givenchy small navy sugar antigona. I just couldn’t not own it any longer.



Very smart on both counts


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Ho-ho-ho... my Christmas present to myself arrived today. It´s gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 4907714
> View attachment 4907715
> View attachment 4907716
> View attachment 4907717
> 
> 
> 
> The colour is great, the leather feels like silk, the smell is heavenly and the condition of the bag almost like new. I´m really happy!
> It´s one of the 2009 bags, a little smaller than my other two, but still a very nice size.
> 
> View attachment 4907712
> View attachment 4907718
> 
> 
> 
> The price was ok (VC had an interesting coupon I couldn´t miss out on!) given the number @SouthernPurseGal mentioned she paid for the one she painted blue and what I paid for my black one, but of course not as good as the bargain I had with the mustard coloured purse. Still no regrets. I did my research and am sure I bought the cheapest of this model on the market within my reach.
> 
> View attachment 4907719
> 
> 
> And now I will be a very good girl and (after giving it a little tlc) wrap this beauty up and put her away until Christmas!



  to you to

We're very naughty atm, where are you all going? I am literally going crazy only carrying one bag all the time


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> to you to
> 
> We're very naughty atm, where are you all going? I am literally going crazy only carrying one bag all the time


Yes and me! I’m very envious of any kind of bag carrying activity. My only trips are work and exercise including dog walking. Bag stats are at an all time low! I’m only really carrying my Coach canvas central zip tote and a Kate Spade nylon crossbody although my new Alexa had a few days of use last week. My bags all sit in my shelves looking at me - it would be lovely to take them somewhere nice!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Ho-ho-ho... my Christmas present to myself arrived today. It´s gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 4907714
> View attachment 4907715
> View attachment 4907716
> View attachment 4907717
> 
> 
> 
> The colour is great, the leather feels like silk, the smell is heavenly and the condition of the bag almost like new. I´m really happy!
> It´s one of the 2009 bags, a little smaller than my other two, but still a very nice size.
> 
> View attachment 4907712
> View attachment 4907718
> 
> 
> 
> The price was ok (VC had an interesting coupon I couldn´t miss out on!) given the number @SouthernPurseGal mentioned she paid for the one she painted blue and what I paid for my black one, but of course not as good as the bargain I had with the mustard coloured purse. Still no regrets. I did my research and am sure I bought the cheapest of this model on the market within my reach.
> 
> View attachment 4907719
> 
> 
> And now I will be a very good girl and (after giving it a little tlc) wrap this beauty up and put her away until Christmas!


She is really beautiful. You will have a wonderful Christmas present.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> That roll has to stop immediately! I´ve spent enough in such a short period of time. Coupons are sent by the devil to tempt me, I guess... (And Black Friday is rolling on... Will I be able to delete the VC app?)
> 
> I love the red. It´s exactly the right warm shade to look nice and natural against my skintone and hair. Bright red is very likely to make me look cheap.
> 
> Now to have another look around my room and find some more items- maybe bags- to sell!


I am doing that exact same thing by looking around to see what ese I have to sell. One of my favorite Nylon bag companys is no longer going to use my favorite nylon. Mz Wallace is having their biyearly sale and are selling off all the rest of their bedford nylon. I have bought 4 pieces I have not tried before. Two will be from Dh so they are already wrapped and taken away. Though I did get to check the zippers and grab a quick photo. The other two items one is more of and Slg and the other is a backpack. they have not arrived yet. The two items that were planned for are from Portland Leather Goods. One is a zipped tote I bought off a Buy sell thread and the other is a green mini crossbody at the crazy pre black friday sale. I definitely went hog wild. The mz if I don't love will sell easily as I got it brand new over 60 percent off and now some of the styles are already sold out. I have already sent three bags out so far this month . As soon as I heard about what might go on sale I started preparing.


----------



## Jodiep

keodi said:


> I have heard of Sabina Savage and would love a review on her scarves, please let me know what you think!


Sabina Savage designs are magnificent, but the quality of the silk scarf is dreadful. They are digitally printed, not silk screened like Hermes. I have just sent mine back, I was so disappointed with it.
It really broke my heart actually, I was so in love with the photos online.
The colours were dull and the images were blurry, not at all sharp as I expected them to be. The reverse of the scarf was also very pale, not saturated with colour. It’s basically an inkjet print sitting on top of the silk fabric. The rolled hem had also been made with a blunt needle, so there were tiny little pulls in the silk all the way around the edge.
Sadly, to my eye it looked like a $30 scarf, not a $400 one. And then on top of that...$40 international freight to return it, after the initial $30 freight to get it here. ☹ So I’m $70 down on the non-refundable freight. But that’s how bad the quality was, it had to go back.


----------



## doni

papertiger said:


> to you to
> 
> We're very naughty atm, where are you all going? I am literally going crazy only carrying one bag all the time


The grocery shop, the occasional meal at the close-circle friend’s, the park, the pharmacy, the other park, the bakery, the around the block before I go crazy...

Edited to add: I do change bags all the time for this frenzied array of activities . Maybe it helps I live in a more urban neighborhood, although to my latin soul it is a leafy suburb. I also have that Southern European thing ingrained in me where when you leave the house, you dress up. Unless you are going running. Which you don’t.


----------



## papertiger

doni said:


> The grocery shop, the occasional meal at the close-circle friend’s, the park, the pharmacy, the other park, the bakery, the around the block before I go crazy...
> 
> Edited to add: I do change bags all the time for this frenzy array of activities . Maybe it helps I live in a more urban neighborhood, although to my latin soul it is a leafy suburb. I also have that Southern European thing ingrained in me where when you leave the house, you dress up. Unless you are going running. Which you don’t.



I try not to let our team down and dress-up, just worried about germs and other bags except Evie (Clemence is hardy, easy to clean regularly)


----------



## papertiger

Jodiep said:


> Sabina Savage designs are magnificent, but the quality of the silk scarf is dreadful. They are digitally printed, not silk screened like Hermes. I have just sent mine back, I was so disappointed with it.
> It really broke my heart actually, I was so in love with the photos online.
> The colours were dull and the images were blurry, not at all sharp as I expected them to be. The reverse of the scarf was also very pale, not saturated with colour. It’s basically an inkjet print sitting on top of the silk fabric. The rolled hem had also been made with a blunt needle, so there were tiny little pulls in the silk all the way around the edge.
> Sadly, to my eye it looked like a $30 scarf, not a $400 one. And then on top of that...$40 international freight to return it, after the initial $30 freight to get it here. ☹ So I’m $70 down on the non-refundable freight. But that’s how bad the quality was, it had to go back.



I hope you fed that back to the company! 

I saw them in person in William and Son (sadly gone as of a couple of months ago)  but I was looking at the cashmere backed stole. They also do clothes which I was interested in. Maybe not, at least unless I can see them IRL. The prices are not to be sneezed at.

Actually, some of Hermes are pale on the back. It's OK if the front is a light colour but, I don't care how pretty the design on the front, I cannot deal with low/no saturation on the reverse. My Apparat des Plaines and Samurai are both poor. I have a feeling H also does inkjet printing no?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> to you to
> 
> We're very naughty atm, where are you all going? I am literally going crazy only carrying one bag all the time



Thank-you @papertiger ! 
I blame my bad behaviour on the reductions and coupons... handbag happy hour...  The fat spider in her net simply can´t resist a juicy fly when it´s served to her on a silver platter! 
I´m actually going nowhere except for the school run and the supermarket. My bags surround me at home like other people would surround themselves with fancy home decor. 
The arrival of the new red bag which is highly delicate (softest lambskin) made me realize the patent New Lock is actualy pretty sturdy and totally fit to accompany me on my essential errands. DH already noticed I have a chosen a new every day bag.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you @papertiger !
> I blame my bad behaviour on the reductions and coupons... handbag happy hour...  The fat spider in her net simply can´t resist a juicy fly when it´s served to her on a silver platter!
> I´m actually going nowhere except for the school run and the supermarket. My bags surround me at home like other people would surround themselves with fancy home decor.
> The arrival of the new red bag which is highly delicate (softest lambskin) made me realize the patent New Lock is actualy pretty sturdy and totally fit to accompany me on my essential errands. DH already noticed I have a chosen a new every day bag.



I have my bags surrounding me to. My _should-be_ current rotation on top of the piano (12); exotics on top of the wardrobe in dustbags  where I can keep an eye, and others put away. 

Patent bags are complex creatures, but I always think they are all made to be worn as much as possible.


----------



## papertiger

I'd like to be given a standing ovation. 

I did NOT buy a Gucci coat yesterday offered in the sale! 

Not sure if I regret or not, but since I made my choice and it's now been sold in my size, I need to stop thinking.


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> I'd like to be given a standing ovation.
> 
> I did NOT buy a Gucci coat yesterday offered in the sale!
> 
> Not sure if I regret or not, but since I made my choice and it's now been sold in my size, I need to stop thinking.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Jodiep said:


> Sabina Savage designs are magnificent, but the quality of the silk scarf is dreadful. They are digitally printed, not silk screened like Hermes. I have just sent mine back, I was so disappointed with it.
> It really broke my heart actually, I was so in love with the photos online.
> The colours were dull and the images were blurry, not at all sharp as I expected them to be. The reverse of the scarf was also very pale, not saturated with colour. It’s basically an inkjet print sitting on top of the silk fabric. The rolled hem had also been made with a blunt needle, so there were tiny little pulls in the silk all the way around the edge.
> Sadly, to my eye it looked like a $30 scarf, not a $400 one. And then on top of that...$40 international freight to return it, after the initial $30 freight to get it here. ☹ So I’m $70 down on the non-refundable freight. But that’s how bad the quality was, it had to go back.


Was this a silk?
I would agree that they are no where as nice as Hermes, both in the printing and in the silk. I have one silk and while it is a lovely scarf, the quality of the printing isn't what I had hoped for. It was also considerably less than H, but I did decide that I wouldn't buy another all silk.

The wool and silk though are very nice, IMHO. The printing on these is clear and precise, and the material is substantial. I have 2 H CSGM, and to me - the SS are every bit as nice. My latest one is gorgeous. 


papertiger said:


> I hope you fed that back to the company!
> 
> I saw them in person in William and Son (sadly gone as of a couple of months ago)  but I was looking at the cashmere backed stole. They also do clothes which I was interested in. Maybe not, at least unless I can see them IRL. The prices are not to be sneezed at.
> 
> Actually, some of Hermes are pale on the back. It's OK if the front is a light colour but, I don't care how pretty the design on the front, I cannot deal with low/no saturation on the reverse. My Apparat des Plaines and Samurai are both poor. I have a feeling H also does inkjet printing no?


The cashmere backed stoles are lovely and pricey! 
I think H does do inkjet printing. I'm wearing Tous Les Bateaux du Monde today and the border has to be inkjet - it is so fine and delicate... and almost invisible on the back.


----------



## keodi

Jodiep said:


> Sabina Savage designs are magnificent, but the quality of the silk scarf is dreadful. They are digitally printed, not silk screened like Hermes. I have just sent mine back, I was so disappointed with it.
> It really broke my heart actually, I was so in love with the photos online.
> The colours were dull and the images were blurry, not at all sharp as I expected them to be. The reverse of the scarf was also very pale, not saturated with colour. It’s basically an inkjet print sitting on top of the silk fabric. The rolled hem had also been made with a blunt needle, so there were tiny little pulls in the silk all the way around the edge.
> Sadly, to my eye it looked like a $30 scarf, not a $400 one. And then on top of that...$40 international freight to return it, after the initial $30 freight to get it here. ☹ So I’m $70 down on the non-refundable freight. But that’s how bad the quality was, it had to go back.


very interesting! thanks for your feedback!


papertiger said:


> I hope you fed that back to the company!
> 
> I saw them in person in William and Son (sadly gone as of a couple of months ago)  but I was looking at the cashmere backed stole. They also do clothes which I was interested in. Maybe not, at least unless I can see them IRL. The prices are not to be sneezed at.
> 
> Actually, some of Hermes are pale on the back. It's OK if the front is a light colour but, I don't care how pretty the design on the front, I cannot deal with low/no saturation on the reverse. My Apparat des Plaines and Samurai are both poor. I have a feeling H also does inkjet printing no?


i do believe Hermes does inkjet printing, as well. 


papertiger said:


> I'd like to be given a standing ovation.
> 
> I did NOT buy a Gucci coat yesterday offered in the sale!
> 
> Not sure if I regret or not, but since I made my choice and it's now been sold in my size, I need to stop thinking.


very nice job! I wish I had that kind of will power!


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Some bags are worth the pain and annoyance and some are not.


Thanks papertiger, deep thoughts to contemplate.


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> I'd like to be given a standing ovation.
> 
> I did NOT buy a Gucci coat yesterday offered in the sale!
> 
> Not sure if I regret or not, but since I made my choice and it's now been sold in my size, I need to stop thinking.


Kudos to you! Not an easy choice, rest comfortably that it was the right choice for you at that time because it was your choice.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> I'd like to be given a standing ovation.
> 
> I did NOT buy a Gucci coat yesterday offered in the sale!
> 
> Not sure if I regret or not, but since I made my choice and it's now been sold in my size, I need to stop thinking.


Well done!


----------



## msd_bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Ho-ho-ho... my Christmas present to myself arrived today. It´s gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 4907714
> View attachment 4907715
> View attachment 4907716
> View attachment 4907717
> 
> 
> 
> The colour is great, the leather feels like silk, the smell is heavenly and the condition of the bag almost like new. I´m really happy!
> It´s one of the 2009 bags, a little smaller than my other two, but still a very nice size.
> 
> View attachment 4907712
> View attachment 4907718
> 
> 
> 
> The price was ok (VC had an interesting coupon I couldn´t miss out on!) given the number @SouthernPurseGal mentioned she paid for the one she painted blue and what I paid for my black one, but of course not as good as the bargain I had with the mustard coloured purse. Still no regrets. I did my research and am sure I bought the cheapest of this model on the market within my reach.
> 
> View attachment 4907719
> 
> 
> And now I will be a very good girl and (after giving it a little tlc) wrap this beauty up and put her away until Christmas!


When I saw the bag pics, I immediately associated it with you.  It's so you!  Elegant!


dcooney4 said:


> I am doing that exact same thing by looking around to see what ese I have to sell. One of my favorite Nylon bag companys is no longer going to use my favorite nylon. Mz Wallace is having their biyearly sale and are selling off all the rest of their bedford nylon. I have bought 4 pieces I have not tried before. Two will be from Dh so they are already wrapped and taken away. Though I did get to check the zippers and grab a quick photo. The other two items one is more of and Slg and the other is a backpack. they have not arrived yet. The two items that were planned for are from Portland Leather Goods. One is a zipped tote I bought off a Buy sell thread and the other is a green mini crossbody at the crazy pre black friday sale. I definitely went hog wild. The mz if I don't love will sell easily as I got it brand new over 60 percent off and now some of the styles are already sold out. I have already sent three bags out so far this month . As soon as I heard about what might go on sale I started preparing.


Oh, MZW is replacing the Bedford nylons?!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> When I saw the bag pics, I immediately associated it with you.  It's so you!  Elegant!
> 
> Oh, MZW is replacing the Bedford nylons?!


Yes! They have a similar look but are not the same .


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you so much @More bags!
> I duly listed two of my more expensive bags on the classifieds asap. Maybe I´ll get lucky...


what are you selling?


----------



## SakuraSakura

I decided to take a shot selling a few of my handbags at a pawn shop. They offered me $15.00 on the Coach Dinky. I was so bloody unimpressed you guys. It really is a product of the times.


----------



## dcooney4

SakuraSakura said:


> I decided to take a shot selling a few of my handbags at a pawn shop. They offered me $15.00 on the Coach Dinky. I was so bloody unimpressed you guys. It really is a product of the times.


If you are in the USA try Poshmark .


----------



## MooMooVT

SakuraSakura said:


> I decided to take a shot selling a few of my handbags at a pawn shop. They offered me $15.00 on the Coach Dinky. I was so bloody unimpressed you guys. It really is a product of the times.


Oh HEEEEELLLLLL no!! The Dinky is a great bag. I'd rather give it to a friend that sell it for $15.


----------



## SakuraSakura

dcooney4 said:


> If you are in the USA try Poshmark .



What’s weird is that it is currently on Poshmark but there’s been little interest. It’s a great bag! People are really missing out.


----------



## SakuraSakura

MooMooVT said:


> Oh HEEEEELLLLLL no!! The Dinky is a great bag. I'd rather give it to a friend that sell it for $15.



What shocks me further is how, before the pandemic, they offered me more for an outdated, worn Coach bag from 2008. It makes me really grateful that I have a roof over my head and a collection filled with beautiful handbags.


----------



## SakuraSakura

MooMooVT said:


> Oh HEEEEELLLLLL no!! The Dinky is a great bag. I'd rather give it to a friend that sell it for $15.



i’d rather toss it over a fence into a snowbank


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> What’s weird is that it is currently on Poshmark but there’s been little interest. It’s a great bag! People are really missing out.



Then it ends up selling overnight! Yay!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

SakuraSakura said:


> Then it ends up selling overnight! Yay!


Oh awesome!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Enjoying my sapphire beauty at work.
Still so swollen from my cosmetic surgery to move tummy fat into my butt.  talk about___first!world!problems!___
I own it. I definitely don't feel a bit sorry for myself as I walk around stuffed in my compression garments like a sausage stuffed into casing that's about to explode. I'm swollen in my hands and feet and face! Just everywhere. It's pretty comical actually, and you guys are welcome to imagine a funny cartoon version of me in your mind because that's three reality anyway! I did not realize that 9 days post op would be this massively swollen that it's hard to sit down because bending my middle in half is a challenge in these small garments that I am overflowing out of.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hey everybody! I don’t have much to say except I hope you’re all having a beautiful day! Take care of yourselves.

Since the holidays are upon us, I’ve been really taking a harder look at my collection. I realized that while I like my neon yellow percy, I’ve fallen out of love with it. I feel like the black mini natasha replaced it due to its overall utility and ability to match everything in my closet. Onto bigger and better things!


----------



## SakuraSakura

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Enjoying my sapphire beauty at work.
> Still so swollen from my cosmetic surgery to move tummy fat into my butt.  talk about___first!world!problems!___
> I own it. I definitely don't feel a bit sorry for myself as I walk around stuffed in my compression garments like a sausage stuffed into casing that's about to explode. I'm swollen in my hands and feet and face! Just everywhere. It's pretty comical actually, and you guys are welcome to imagine a funny cartoon version of me in your mind because that's three reality anyway! I did not realize that 9 days post op would be this massively swollen that it's hard to sit down because bending my middle in half is a challenge in these small garments that I am overflowing out of.



I’m Swollen and Everything Is Too Small: A Pandemic Story.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

SakuraSakura said:


> I’m Swollen and Everything Is Too Small: A Pandemic Story.


Right?! 
I know I'm not alone. Cosmetic surgery is way way up as many people are in isolation anyways so down time to recover is easier to finagle.


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Right?!
> I know I'm not alone. Cosmetic surgery is way way up as many people are in isolation anyways so down time to recover is easier to finagle.


Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

dcooney4 said:


> Hope you feel better soon.


Actually yeah I finally noticed this evening I'm less like Violet from Charlie and the Chocolate Factory who swells up to the size of a giant balloon. Yay! Tiny improvement but it keeps me going. Whew! Being a woman battling age is never a dull moment.


----------



## More bags

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Enjoying my sapphire beauty at work.
> Still so swollen from my cosmetic surgery to move tummy fat into my butt.  talk about___first!world!problems!___
> I own it. I definitely don't feel a bit sorry for myself as I walk around stuffed in my compression garments like a sausage stuffed into casing that's about to explode. I'm swollen in my hands and feet and face! Just everywhere. It's pretty comical actually, and you guys are welcome to imagine a funny cartoon version of me in your mind because that's three reality anyway! I did not realize that 9 days post op would be this massively swollen that it's hard to sit down because bending my middle in half is a challenge in these small garments that I am overflowing out of.


This bag is beautiful. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> I have my bags surrounding me to. My _should-be_ current rotation on top of the piano (12); exotics on top of the wardrobe in dustbags  where I can keep an eye, and others put away.
> 
> Patent bags are complex creatures, but I always think they are all made to be worn as much as possible.



My complex creature has reached a state where I feel no guilt using it in the same way I would use one of my reliable vintage bags. Just wear it! The patent is at a stage where the discolouring slowly starts and it is a tiny bit sticky, too. Regarding what I paid for my bag there´s nothing to lose and lots to gain. It feels good to have a nice bag on my arm, even for only going to the Post Office and the supermarket. The little bit of stickiness works in my favour: I do not have to lock the bag. The flap stays nicely closed even with the lock open. 
I must admit I enjoy that people notice the handbag - especially in combination with my Karenina wallet. In an area where "nice bag" usually means a fake MK or LV from Poland my handbag is a rare bird.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> I'd like to be given a standing ovation.
> 
> I did NOT buy a Gucci coat yesterday offered in the sale!
> 
> Not sure if I regret or not, but since I made my choice and it's now been sold in my size, I need to stop thinking.



Well done being steadfast! Now to silence the little demon in your head that keeps nagging: you should have got it. 
Maybe an even better deal is waiting for you and a softer moment out there....


----------



## cowgirlsboots

msd_bags said:


> When I saw the bag pics, I immediately associated it with you. It's so you! Elegant!


You make me smile @msd_bags ! Thank-you! I´m not elegant at all, rather a mixture between "the circus is in town" and old biddy basics, but my soul yearns for elegance and style...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SakuraSakura said:


> I decided to take a shot selling a few of my handbags at a pawn shop. They offered me $15.00 on the Coach Dinky. I was so bloody unimpressed you guys. It really is a product of the times.



I´m currently sorting through my wardrobe and mainly sell clothes and shoes via the classifieds: prices are low... people still haggle... sometimes I think sod it and sell very cheap just to shift the items I have emotionally disconnected from. A "small change jar" filling up is better than a lot of unused items I´ve fallen out of love with. It´s sad, though and I wouldn´t do it, hadn´t I bought most of the said items at very low prices years ago, too.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Actually yeah I finally noticed this evening I'm less like Violet from Charlie and the Chocolate Factory who swells up to the size of a giant balloon. Yay! Tiny improvement but it keeps me going. Whew! Being a woman battling age is never a dull moment.



I love your positive attitude! To me being a woman getting old feels very dull all the time. My boy looked at me yesterday and asked did I have a bald spot on my head or was it only my white roots... argh!!!!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Watching youtube I learned that Nordstrom Rack are having huge discounts on lots of handbags right now. Maybe some of you who are within their shipping range would want to have a look? )


----------



## Katinahat

SakuraSakura said:


> I decided to take a shot selling a few of my handbags at a pawn shop. They offered me $15.00 on the Coach Dinky. I was so bloody unimpressed you guys. It really is a product of the times.


That is dreadful! It’s a prime example of why I either keep, gift or give to charity. With two teenager
DDs I know bags are worth keeping. The Dinky is a great little bag! 

Just trying to decide what to do with larger clothes I can’t use now I’m down two dress sizes. Do I keep things just in case or donate them to charity then work hard at maintenance? Nothing especially good or designer but some nice higher end high street stuff. Thank goodness bags don’t care about dress size!


----------



## tealocean

Katinahat said:


> That is dreadful! It’s a prime example of why I either keep, gift or give to charity. With two teenager
> DDs I know bags are worth keeping. The Dinky is a great little bag!
> 
> Just trying to decide what to do with larger clothes I can’t use now I’m down two dress sizes. Do I keep things just in case or donate them to charity then work hard at maintenance? Nothing especially good or designer but some nice higher end high street stuff. Thank goodness bags don’t care about dress size!


I recommend letting the big things go. Hopefully you won't need the old sizes again. I've had to repurchase bigger sizes before  and still suggest not keeping them. You don't want to make it easy.  Congratulations on going down 2 sizes!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> That is dreadful! It’s a prime example of why I either keep, gift or give to charity. With two teenager
> DDs I know bags are worth keeping. The Dinky is a great little bag!
> 
> Just trying to decide what to do with larger clothes I can’t use now I’m down two dress sizes. Do I keep things just in case or donate them to charity then work hard at maintenance? Nothing especially good or designer but some nice higher end high street stuff. Thank goodness bags don’t care about dress size!



I´d suggest keeping the clothes for one year- they don´t need to be fed... and can be stored away in vaccum bags. Next year same time you will definetely know whether you need them again or can get rid of them. 
In my eyes keeping them for a while isn´t an excuse to gain weight, again. You might feel like having some "oversized" items for comfort later after the first bodycon stage is over and in the unlikely case of regaining some weight you wouldn´t have to re-buy. Ten years ago I lost 15 Kilos in a rush and just stored my old clothes away. Some of them I sold or threw out after a year, others I still have and love like a huge black sweater. I regained some of the weight over the years and a pregnancy, but not all of it. My old big jeans still serve me well for "decorating and major housework".


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m trying to sell the Fendi Spy and a Limited Edition pony fur Goldpfeil.
> 
> View attachment 4910481
> View attachment 4910469
> 
> 
> plus a cheaper true vintage Goldpfeil
> 
> View attachment 4910483



Stunning bags, you shouldn't have too much trouble


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Stunning bags, you shouldn't have too much trouble


Keep your fingers crossed for me, please! I really don´t want to sell them for a song so I fear it´ll take a while...  

At least I seem to have sold another coat tonight- cheap as in about the same I paid for it, though, and posted a coat I sold yesterday. My coatrack is seeing some light... everything I really did not wear at all seems to be gone or about gone. I have realized that too shabby doesn´t work for me anymore and floor lenght, either. 
Now I should have a look through the coats over in the storage place as long as people are still looking for a winter outfit...


----------



## keodi

SakuraSakura said:


> Then it ends up selling overnight! Yay!


Yay congratulations!


SouthernPurseGal said:


> Right?!
> I know I'm not alone. Cosmetic surgery is way way up as many people are in isolation anyways so down time to recover is easier to finagle.


I hope you feel better soon!


cowgirlsboots said:


> You make me smile @msd_bags ! Thank-you! *I´m not elegant at all,* rather a mixture between "the circus is in town" and old biddy basics, but my soul yearns for elegance and style...


I disagree, I definitely see elegance


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I got my navy small givenchy antigona! First impressions are excellent. Just so impressed. Yay! It's well worth the price I paid.


----------



## Katinahat

tealocean said:


> I recommend letting the big things go. Hopefully you won't need the old sizes again. I've had to repurchase bigger sizes before  and still suggest not keeping them. You don't want to make it easy.  Congratulations on going down 2 sizes!





cowgirlsboots said:


> I´d suggest keeping the clothes for one year- they don´t need to be fed... and can be stored away in vaccum bags. Next year same time you will definetely know whether you need them again or can get rid of them.
> In my eyes keeping them for a while isn´t an excuse to gain weight, again. You might feel like having some "oversized" items for comfort later after the first bodycon stage is over and in the unlikely case of regaining some weight you wouldn´t have to re-buy. Ten years ago I lost 15 Kilos in a rush and just stored my old clothes away. Some of them I sold or threw out after a year, others I still have and love like a huge black sweater. I regained some of the weight over the years and a pregnancy, but not all of it. My old big jeans still serve me well for "decorating and major housework".



Thank you both for your advice. I’ve been working at it since the beginning of lockdown. I’m down 28 pounds now and should be happy where I am as it’s a realistic healthy weight that I keep being complemented about but I have about another 6 to go to reach my ideal mid point in the healthy weight for my height. I got to where I am now about 6 years ago but unfortunately suffered a bad spell after a bereavement 3 years ago and ended up getting back into the habit of comfort eating so it slowly went back on. This time around, I just cut back to start with, portion control and fewer treats, and exercised more. Recently I’ve been dieting really hard to get the last few pounds off. I’ve probably become slightly obsessed by it and have given myself sore legs by increasing my running too rapidly so am having to back off a little. I’m no athlete, more like a woman in midlife crisis mode so need to be careful not to overdo it. Friends of mine seem to be able to do far more and far faster so I’m really frustrated but I guess they’ve been running for years. I’m already missing not going out on a run and the weekend has only just started so hopefully a couple of weeks rest will fix it. It’s funny how something you never thought you’d like can become a necessity in life. I guess that’s living through a global pandemic for you! We are all finding ways to get through.

I’m a petite classic pear shape and  quite a lot of my smarter clothes still fitted at a pinch when I was bigger but didn’t look good. I like fit and flare dresses which are very forgiving to weight increases! I also had a few smaller clothes and things I had taken in like jackets already. This means I haven’t had to swap out my entire wardrobe. Some of my jumpers  are just more of a relaxed fit. However, all my trousers have had to change and I’m back in long boots I couldn’t zip up before.

Your advice is very good but different so I’m going for a mixture. I’m certainly glad I kept the smaller things now but really don’t want to go back up by making it too easy as you say @tealocean! I’m going to get rid of anything that was cheaper and just keep a few selected pieces. Probably this will basically be a couple of coats. One could be worn for dog walking if it’s really cold and was expensive. It’s very warm but rather drowns me. The other things are long boots I had made to fit me. You’ll appreciate that @cowgirlsboots! I have the storage space. I’ll get rid of most of the jeans and work suits.


----------



## Katinahat

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I got my navy small givenchy antigona! First impressions are excellent. Just so impressed. Yay! It's well worth the price I paid.


Sounds great! Have we seen a photo @SouthernPurseGal? I can’t remember and would like to see it.


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> Keep your fingers crossed for me, please! I really don´t want to sell them for a song so I fear it´ll take a while...
> 
> At least I seem to have sold another coat tonight- cheap as in about the same I paid for it, though, and posted a coat I sold yesterday. My coatrack is seeing some light... everything I really did not wear at all seems to be gone or about gone. I have realized that too shabby doesn´t work for me anymore and floor lenght, either.
> Now I should have a look through the coats over in the storage place as long as people are still looking for a winter outfit...


Sounds like you have a lot of great stuff in storage @cowgirlsboots!


----------



## msd_bags

Katinahat said:


> Thank you both for your advice. I’ve been working at it since the beginning of lockdown. I’m down 28 pounds now and should be happy where I am as it’s a realistic healthy weight that I keep being complemented about but I have about another 6 to go to reach my ideal mid point in the healthy weight for my height. I got to where I am now about 6 years ago but unfortunately suffered a bad spell after a bereavement 3 years ago and ended up getting back into the habit of comfort eating so it slowly went back on. This time around, I just cut back to start with, portion control and fewer treats, and exercised more. Recently I’ve been dieting really hard to get the last few pounds off. I’ve probably become slightly obsessed by it and have given myself sore legs by increasing my running too rapidly so am having to back off a little. I’m no athlete, more like a woman in midlife crisis mode so need to be careful not to overdo it. Friends of mine seem to be able to do far more and far faster so I’m really frustrated but I guess they’ve been running for years. I’m already missing not going out on a run and the weekend has only just started so hopefully a couple of weeks rest will fix it. It’s funny how something you never thought you’d like can become a necessity in life. I guess that’s living through a global pandemic for you! We are all finding ways to get through.
> 
> I’m a petite classic pear shape and  quite a lot of my smarter clothes still fitted at a pinch when I was bigger but didn’t look good. I like fit and flare dresses which are very forgiving to weight increases! I also had a few smaller clothes and things I had taken in like jackets already. This means I haven’t had to swap out my entire wardrobe. Some of my jumpers  are just more of a relaxed fit. However, all my trousers have had to change and I’m back in long boots I couldn’t zip up before.
> 
> Your advice is very good but different so I’m going for a mixture. I’m certainly glad I kept the smaller things now but really don’t want to go back up by making it too easy as you say @tealocean! I’m going to get rid of anything that was cheaper and just keep a few selected pieces. Probably this will basically be a couple of coats. One could be worn for dog walking if it’s really cold and was expensive. It’s very warm but rather drowns me. The other things are long boots I had made to fit me. You’ll appreciate that @cowgirlsboots! I have the storage space. I’ll get rid of most of the jeans and work suits.


Congrats on your weight loss!! Take it easy on the running if you’re feeling some pain.  

I got stuck at 2-3 kg weight loss only during this pandemic.  2 kg more will be nice.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> Sounds like you have a lot of great stuff in storage @cowgirlsboots!



Honestly I have lost track of my treasures over at the storage... DH keeps moving boxes as it pleases him... there certainly are a few more coats I bought over time and then simply forgot, because they got out of sight... There definetely are lots of shoes there, too. It´s already pitch black dark here at 17:25 so for today I´m giving up.


----------



## ElainePG

880 said:


> We were at Hudson Yards looking at a patek for DH at watches of Switzerland. We couldn’t get into Cartier bc we didn’t have an appointment. I didn’t think I was a VCA person, but VCA was across the corridor, and the VCA guard said we could just walk in. . . So after a very fun time in one of the rooms where they let me try on everything I wanted (I had called my Verdura SA to ask her for her VCA suggestions for me) and it turns out that the retail jewelry and watch world is small and all of the people who have helped us at Lange, Verdura and VCA all know each other well socially.  everyone weighed in and decided  this six motif dark grey, white and black magic necklace was the best first one for me. I find buying jewelry is a group effort, and I’m most comfortable when DH, Jewelry professional, and I all love the piece. It changes color in different light. My requirements for a piece of jewelry are : it has to go with jeans, a tshirt and sneakers; it has to mix well with my other jewelry but not match; and, it has to look like it could have always lived on my person, not look brand new). And, I ran it thorough @papertiger  criteria too (your points re wearability, durability, non-starter, etc. from the designer jewelry thread) . They also invited us to view this new collection up at the flagship (which is actually our neighborhood store) and said  they would come uptown to show us stuff. So it was a really nice first experience.
> 
> View attachment 4905271
> View attachment 4905272


I don't know a single thing about VCA, but this piece is a stunner! And you're quite right… it looks as though you've always owned it (but I mean that in a GOOD way!). Perfect with casual outfits, but it could also work if you decide to dress up a bit.

I love that it was a "group" shopping experience.


----------



## ElainePG

SakuraSakura said:


> I knew that the quality decreased during MBMJ’s final years but this is a ridiculous comparison between an older and newer handbag. I recently thrifted the black quilted Julie for $8.49; this doesn’t even feel like leather. Look at how it compares to my graffiti lining classic q percy:


The "old" MbMJ bags were very special. Nothing like the ones being done today.


----------



## ElainePG

SakuraSakura said:


> Hey everybody. I hope you're having a great day, evening, morning! I'm feeling a lot better today, although I doubt that I'll feel 100 percent for a while. I'm still struggling to get my schoolwork done but at this point I'm just looking to pass. I had two options on a 15 percent midterm - do it or face having a 45 percent final exam (30 percent without the added weight) All I could think was about how there should be better alternative options for students struggling with their mental health. No matter what I do, the options really suck so I'm gleefully indulging in the fact that I'm looking to solely pass.
> 
> As for handbags, I've been keeping myself away from temptation... somewhat. I went to a consignment store where they had a Louis Vuitton black denim cles for a decent price. It took some effort to pry myself away from it but it boils down to already having many lovely things. How many do we truly need? (cough I'm a hypocrite cough)


I'm glad you're doing a bit better, and that you've found a way to make peace with getting a passing grade on the course… and leaving it at that. You are quite right. There definitely SHOULD be support for students who are dealing with mental health issues. I'm really shocked that your college doesn't offer this (remotely, of course) through Student Health.

And wow… you walked away from that LV cles??? Way to go!!! Sometimes "stress shopping" is the answer, but not always.The joy of buying a new pretty thing, versus looking at all the pretty things we already own and then feeling overwhelmed by it all. (Or being super-excited about the new pretty thing.) I guess it's a matter of balance.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Chocolate tastes better when you haven't had it for awhile, and buying a new bag feels more special when you haven't gotten one in awhile.


Well said!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I am doing that exact same thing by looking around to see what ese I have to sell. One of my favorite Nylon bag companys is no longer going to use my favorite nylon. Mz Wallace is having their biyearly sale and are selling off all the rest of their bedford nylon. I have bought 4 pieces I have not tried before. Two will be from Dh so they are already wrapped and taken away. Though I did get to check the zippers and grab a quick photo. The other two items one is more of and Slg and the other is a backpack. they have not arrived yet. The two items that were planned for are from Portland Leather Goods. One is a zipped tote I bought off a Buy sell thread and the other is a green mini crossbody at the crazy pre black friday sale. I definitely went hog wild. The mz if I don't love will sell easily as I got it brand new over 60 percent off and now some of the styles are already sold out. I have already sent three bags out so far this month . As soon as I heard about what might go on sale I started preparing.


Excited to see pictures when they all arrive. It's so great that you know what you like and can jump at it when it goes on sale.

I looked at that Portland Leather Goods green mini crossbody! Very nearly got it (NOT at the sale price, because it was a couple of weeks ago) but at the end I opted for something lighter-weight. I'll be posting about it.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> to you to
> 
> We're very naughty atm, *where are you all going*? I am literally going crazy only carrying one bag all the time


Ugh. I'm going to doctor appointments. That's it. How annoying is that???  

I did, however, get a new (well, it's new-to-me) bag to carry to those appointments. Pix & explanation to follow.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> *I'd like to be given a standing ovation.*
> 
> I did NOT buy a Gucci coat yesterday offered in the sale!
> 
> Not sure if I regret or not, but since I made my choice and it's now been sold in my size, I need to stop thinking.


*Brava! *

(And now it's time to stop thinking)


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Ugh. I'm going to doctor appointments. That's it. How annoying is that???
> 
> I did, however, get a new (well, it's new-to-me) bag to carry to those appointments. Pix & explanation to follow.



I'm sad it's doctor's appointments, but I can't wait to hear about the bag.


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> That is dreadful! It’s a prime example of why I either keep, gift or give to charity. With two teenager
> DDs I know bags are worth keeping. The Dinky is a great little bag!
> 
> Just trying to decide what to do with larger clothes I can’t use now I’m down two dress sizes. *Do I keep things just in case or donate them to charity then work hard at maintenance?* Nothing especially good or designer but some nice higher end high street stuff. Thank goodness bags don’t care about dress size!


When I dropped a bunch of weight 3 years ago, I did a mix of both. I donated a whole lot, but I've tucked away some nice things just in case. A little bit of everything: pants, jeans, sweaters, jackets… just enough so that if the weight reappears, I won't need to shop.
They aren't in my closet (because they are waaaaaay to large for me) but instead folded up nicely and put into a couple of storage boxes where I can't see them. 
The size I am now is the size I had always been before I gained weight (which was due to meds) so hopefully I'll stay this size. But there's always the possibility I'll need to be on those meds again. So this way I'm (literally & figuratively!) covered.


----------



## ElainePG

I actually *needed* a new bag. Really. I've got some serious stuff going on with my neck… possibility of surgery, which I will know more about in a couple of weeks… but then again, a hospital stay during a pandemic???    We'll have to see what the surgeon says.

So. Anyway. I needed a crossbody bag that would hold the minimum of stuff, was an ergonomic design, and weighed next to nothing. I got to thinking about the MbMJ Preppy Natasha that I posted here a few weeks ago, and I realized that, honestly, this design is the most "wearable" of all my bags. But it's leather. It isn't heavy, but it's not light, either. I seemed to remember, though, that the same bag had been made in nylon.

Off I went to the reseller sites! And after a serious amount of searching, I found this one at a very fair price. The color was listed as grey (don't know what MbMJ called the original color… maybe cement???) but it's a shape-shifter. It goes from dark grey to almost a taupe, depending on the light.

Excuse my outfit. I was on my way to (yet another) doctor's office for (yet another) procedure.  But can you see how nicely the bag lies flat against my hip? No strain on my neck, which is the important part.




And here are two close-ups, to show the color change. The first one is on a bench outside my house, and the second is a "carfie."


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> Honestly I have lost track of my treasures over at the storage... DH keeps moving boxes as it pleases him... there certainly are a few more coats I bought over time and then simply forgot, because they got out of sight... There definetely are lots of shoes there, too. It´s already pitch black dark here at 17:25 so for today I´m giving up.


Sounds like an amazing treasure trove! These dark evenings are a nuisance. It’s dark even earlier where I am. It’s pitch black by 4.15pm here now and still getting earlier!


----------



## Katinahat

ElainePG said:


> When I dropped a bunch of weight 3 years ago, I did a mix of both. I donated a whole lot, but I've tucked away some nice things just in case. A little bit of everything: pants, jeans, sweaters, jackets… just enough so that if the weight reappears, I won't need to shop.
> They aren't in my closet (because they are waaaaaay to large for me) but instead folded up nicely and put into a couple of storage boxes where I can't see them.
> The size I am now is the size I had always been before I gained weight (which was due to meds) so hopefully I'll stay this size. But there's always the possibility I'll need to be on those meds again. So this way I'm (literally & figuratively!) covered.


Sounds like you’ve done really well to keep it off. Fingers crossed I can do the same.


----------



## Katinahat

ElainePG said:


> I actually *needed* a new bag. Really. I've got some serious stuff going on with my neck… possibility of surgery, which I will know more about in a couple of weeks… but then again, a hospital stay during a pandemic???    We'll have to see what the surgeon says.
> 
> So. Anyway. I needed a crossbody bag that would hold the minimum of stuff, was an ergonomic design, and weighed next to nothing. I got to thinking about the MbMJ Preppy Natasha that I posted here a few weeks ago, and I realized that, honestly, this design is the most "wearable" of all my bags. But it's leather. It isn't heavy, but it's not light, either. I seemed to remember, though, that the same bag had been made in nylon.
> 
> Off I went to the reseller sites! And after a serious amount of searching, I found this one at a very fair price. The color was listed as grey (don't know what MbMJ called the original color… maybe cement???) but it's a shape-shifter. It goes from dark grey to almost a taupe, depending on the light.
> 
> Excuse my outfit. I was on my way to (yet another) doctor's office for (yet another) procedure.  But can you see how nicely the bag lies flat against my hip? No strain on my neck, which is the important part.
> 
> View attachment 4911477
> 
> 
> And here are two close-ups, to show the color change. The first one is on a bench outside my house, and the second is a "carfie."
> 
> View attachment 4911478
> View attachment 4911479


I love a good crossbody bag but my Mulberry bags tend to be heavy. Coach are definitely lighter as are the Kate Spade nylon bags. You’ve done really well with your purchase. It seems like a very practical bag but still looks really good on you. The grey is a good neutral colour.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> I actually *needed* a new bag. Really. I've got some serious stuff going on with my neck… possibility of surgery, which I will know more about in a couple of weeks… but then again, a hospital stay during a pandemic???    We'll have to see what the surgeon says.
> 
> So. Anyway. I needed a crossbody bag that would hold the minimum of stuff, was an ergonomic design, and weighed next to nothing. I got to thinking about the MbMJ Preppy Natasha that I posted here a few weeks ago, and I realized that, honestly, this design is the most "wearable" of all my bags. But it's leather. It isn't heavy, but it's not light, either. I seemed to remember, though, that the same bag had been made in nylon.
> 
> Off I went to the reseller sites! And after a serious amount of searching, I found this one at a very fair price. The color was listed as grey (don't know what MbMJ called the original color… maybe cement???) but it's a shape-shifter. It goes from dark grey to almost a taupe, depending on the light.
> 
> Excuse my outfit. I was on my way to (yet another) doctor's office for (yet another) procedure.  But can you see how nicely the bag lies flat against my hip? No strain on my neck, which is the important part.
> 
> View attachment 4911477
> 
> 
> And here are two close-ups, to show the color change. The first one is on a bench outside my house, and the second is a "carfie."
> 
> View attachment 4911478
> View attachment 4911479


That´s a great new bag, Elaine! It sits perfectly against your body and is really relaxed chic. Well done finding it! The colour looks perfect to go with all sorts of outfits. 
I hope you are not in pain and the doctors will be able to help you!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I actually *needed* a new bag. Really. I've got some serious stuff going on with my neck… possibility of surgery, which I will know more about in a couple of weeks… but then again, a hospital stay during a pandemic???    We'll have to see what the surgeon says.
> 
> So. Anyway. I needed a crossbody bag that would hold the minimum of stuff, was an ergonomic design, and weighed next to nothing. I got to thinking about the MbMJ Preppy Natasha that I posted here a few weeks ago, and I realized that, honestly, this design is the most "wearable" of all my bags. But it's leather. It isn't heavy, but it's not light, either. I seemed to remember, though, that the same bag had been made in nylon.
> 
> Off I went to the reseller sites! And after a serious amount of searching, I found this one at a very fair price. The color was listed as grey (don't know what MbMJ called the original color… maybe cement???) but it's a shape-shifter. It goes from dark grey to almost a taupe, depending on the light.
> 
> Excuse my outfit. I was on my way to (yet another) doctor's office for (yet another) procedure.  But can you see how nicely the bag lies flat against my hip? No strain on my neck, which is the important part.
> 
> View attachment 4911477
> 
> 
> And here are two close-ups, to show the color change. The first one is on a bench outside my house, and the second is a "carfie."
> 
> View attachment 4911478
> View attachment 4911479


Wonderful find! Good luck with all the doctors. You might want to check out Mz Wallace’s sale if you need another light weight nylon bag.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> Sounds like an amazing treasure trove! These dark evenings are a nuisance. It’s dark even earlier where I am. It’s pitch black by 4.15pm here now and still getting earlier!



Haha, it´s like Aladdin´s cave if you are into all sorts of old stuff... and cars and prams...  DH and I are devoted hoarders of almost everything... DH promised me a nice "showroom" with adjacent walk-in closet in there and started building... but the work stalled. One day I will have something like a vintage budoir and a nice place to hang all my not everyday clothes and store my abundance of silly shoes in a better way than atm...


----------



## dcooney4

Here are the green and deep water I received. The Merlot I was using today.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

papertiger said:


> to you to
> 
> We're very naughty atm, where are you all going? I am literally going crazy only carrying one bag all the time


My bags go for a ride with me in the car during drive-through errands.  I am trying to rotate and air my bags and winter coats by pairing them up for these drive through errands.

Congrats on not buying that winter coat.  I have been browsing the online stores and sales and have come very close to buying things.  Just yesterday, I added a Dolce & Gabbana Sicily bag to my cart -- great price, beautiful design of blues and greens on a white background.  I went back an hour later and it was completely sold out (which is a good thing since I did not need the bag).  But it was so pretty.....


ElainePG said:


> I actually *needed* a new bag. Really. I've got some serious stuff going on with my neck… possibility of surgery, which I will know more about in a couple of weeks… but then again, a hospital stay during a pandemic???    We'll have to see what the surgeon says.
> 
> So. Anyway. I needed a crossbody bag that would hold the minimum of stuff, was an ergonomic design, and weighed next to nothing. I got to thinking about the MbMJ Preppy Natasha that I posted here a few weeks ago, and I realized that, honestly, this design is the most "wearable" of all my bags. But it's leather. It isn't heavy, but it's not light, either. I seemed to remember, though, that the same bag had been made in nylon.
> 
> Off I went to the reseller sites! And after a serious amount of searching, I found this one at a very fair price. The color was listed as grey (don't know what MbMJ called the original color… maybe cement???) but it's a shape-shifter. It goes from dark grey to almost a taupe, depending on the light.
> 
> Excuse my outfit. I was on my way to (yet another) doctor's office for (yet another) procedure.  But can you see how nicely the bag lies flat against my hip? No strain on my neck, which is the important part.
> 
> View attachment 4911477
> 
> 
> And here are two close-ups, to show the color change. The first one is on a bench outside my house, and the second is a "carfie."
> 
> View attachment 4911478
> View attachment 4911479


The bag looks great on you!  Good luck with the doctors appointment.

@Katinahat, congrats on going down two sizes!
@dcooney4, those are nice bags.  I especially like the green one.  I have been drawn to dark green bags lately.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> I actually *needed* a new bag. Really. I've got some serious stuff going on with my neck… possibility of surgery, which I will know more about in a couple of weeks… but then again, a hospital stay during a pandemic???    We'll have to see what the surgeon says.
> 
> So. Anyway. I needed a crossbody bag that would hold the minimum of stuff, was an ergonomic design, and weighed next to nothing. I got to thinking about the MbMJ Preppy Natasha that I posted here a few weeks ago, and I realized that, honestly, this design is the most "wearable" of all my bags. But it's leather. It isn't heavy, but it's not light, either. I seemed to remember, though, that the same bag had been made in nylon.
> 
> Off I went to the reseller sites! And after a serious amount of searching, I found this one at a very fair price. The color was listed as grey (don't know what MbMJ called the original color… maybe cement???) but it's a shape-shifter. It goes from dark grey to almost a taupe, depending on the light.
> 
> Excuse my outfit. I was on my way to (yet another) doctor's office for (yet another) procedure.  But can you see how nicely the bag lies flat against my hip? No strain on my neck, which is the important part.
> 
> View attachment 4911477
> 
> 
> And here are two close-ups, to show the color change. The first one is on a bench outside my house, and the second is a "carfie."
> 
> View attachment 4911478
> View attachment 4911479



Congratulations, on such a useful and practical bag.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Here are the green and deep water I received. The Merlot I was using today.


Congratulations, to you too, this design certainly suits you


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> I actually *needed* a new bag. Really. I've got some serious stuff going on with my neck… possibility of surgery, which I will know more about in a couple of weeks… but then again, a hospital stay during a pandemic???    We'll have to see what the surgeon says.
> 
> So. Anyway. I needed a crossbody bag that would hold the minimum of stuff, was an ergonomic design, and weighed next to nothing. I got to thinking about the MbMJ Preppy Natasha that I posted here a few weeks ago, and I realized that, honestly, this design is the most "wearable" of all my bags. But it's leather. It isn't heavy, but it's not light, either. I seemed to remember, though, that the same bag had been made in nylon.
> 
> Off I went to the reseller sites! And after a serious amount of searching, I found this one at a very fair price. The color was listed as grey (don't know what MbMJ called the original color… maybe cement???) but it's a shape-shifter. It goes from dark grey to almost a taupe, depending on the light.
> 
> Excuse my outfit. I was on my way to (yet another) doctor's office for (yet another) procedure.  But can you see how nicely the bag lies flat against my hip? No strain on my neck, which is the important part.
> 
> View attachment 4911477
> 
> 
> And here are two close-ups, to show the color change. The first one is on a bench outside my house, and the second is a "carfie."
> 
> View attachment 4911478
> View attachment 4911479


oh hon! I’m so sorry to hear you are suffering on top of everything else! 
While this bag is lovely, I really (really really) encourage you to check out the MZ Wallace Micro Sutton. It is so light, and yet can fit so much - I can fit my wallet, cosmetic bag, sunglasses case, epi-pen, and phone easily. I have 2, the ONLY bag I have duplicated. 


dcooney4 said:


> Wonderful find! Good luck with all the doctors. You might want to check out Mz Wallace’s sale if you need another light weight nylon bag.


+1 
absolutely!


dcooney4 said:


> Here are the green and deep water I received. The Merlot I was using today.


 
I love these colors!


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> Thank you both for your advice. I’ve been working at it since the beginning of lockdown. I’m down 28 pounds now and should be happy where I am as it’s a realistic healthy weight that I keep being complemented about but I have about another 6 to go to reach my ideal mid point in the healthy weight for my height. I got to where I am now about 6 years ago but unfortunately suffered a bad spell after a bereavement 3 years ago and ended up getting back into the habit of comfort eating so it slowly went back on. This time around, I just cut back to start with, portion control and fewer treats, and exercised more. Recently I’ve been dieting really hard to get the last few pounds off. I’ve probably become slightly obsessed by it and have given myself sore legs by increasing my running too rapidly so am having to back off a little. I’m no athlete, more like a woman in midlife crisis mode so need to be careful not to overdo it. Friends of mine seem to be able to do far more and far faster so I’m really frustrated but I guess they’ve been running for years. I’m already missing not going out on a run and the weekend has only just started so hopefully a couple of weeks rest will fix it. It’s funny how something you never thought you’d like can become a necessity in life. I guess that’s living through a global pandemic for you! We are all finding ways to get through.
> 
> I’m a petite classic pear shape and  quite a lot of my smarter clothes still fitted at a pinch when I was bigger but didn’t look good. I like fit and flare dresses which are very forgiving to weight increases! I also had a few smaller clothes and things I had taken in like jackets already. This means I haven’t had to swap out my entire wardrobe. Some of my jumpers  are just more of a relaxed fit. However, all my trousers have had to change and I’m back in long boots I couldn’t zip up before.
> 
> Your advice is very good but different so I’m going for a mixture. I’m certainly glad I kept the smaller things now but really don’t want to go back up by making it too easy as you say @tealocean! I’m going to get rid of anything that was cheaper and just keep a few selected pieces. Probably this will basically be a couple of coats. One could be worn for dog walking if it’s really cold and was expensive. It’s very warm but rather drowns me. The other things are long boots I had made to fit me. You’ll appreciate that @cowgirlsboots! I have the storage space. I’ll get rid of most of the jeans and work suits.


Congratulations on your weight loss - 28 lbs is an amazing accomplishment! I am a runner. I wouldn’t bother comparing myself to other’s running ability, distance or speed. I place more value on staying injury free and being consistent. Best wishes to you on feelig better and getting out running again soon.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Ugh. I'm going to doctor appointments. That's it. How annoying is that???
> 
> I did, however, get a new (well, it's new-to-me) bag to carry to those appointments. Pix & explanation to follow.





ElainePG said:


> I actually *needed* a new bag. Really. I've got some serious stuff going on with my neck… possibility of surgery, which I will know more about in a couple of weeks… but then again, a hospital stay during a pandemic???    We'll have to see what the surgeon says.
> 
> So. Anyway. I needed a crossbody bag that would hold the minimum of stuff, was an ergonomic design, and weighed next to nothing. I got to thinking about the MbMJ Preppy Natasha that I posted here a few weeks ago, and I realized that, honestly, this design is the most "wearable" of all my bags. But it's leather. It isn't heavy, but it's not light, either. I seemed to remember, though, that the same bag had been made in nylon.
> 
> Off I went to the reseller sites! And after a serious amount of searching, I found this one at a very fair price. The color was listed as grey (don't know what MbMJ called the original color… maybe cement???) but it's a shape-shifter. It goes from dark grey to almost a taupe, depending on the light.
> 
> Excuse my outfit. I was on my way to (yet another) doctor's office for (yet another) procedure.  But can you see how nicely the bag lies flat against my hip? No strain on my neck, which is the important part.
> 
> View attachment 4911477
> 
> 
> And here are two close-ups, to show the color change. The first one is on a bench outside my house, and the second is a "carfie."
> 
> View attachment 4911478
> View attachment 4911479


Elaine, I am sorry to hear about your health challenge. Sending hugs to you as you figure things out.  
I love your new nylon Natasha, it looks fabulous on you. I love the MBMJ cement colour and admired the cement leather Natasha version.
Take good care and be well. You’re in my thoughts.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Here are the green and deep water I received. The Merlot I was using today.


Great colours dc - congratulations! Which ones do you wear most often?


----------



## Katinahat

More bags said:


> Congratulations on your weight loss - 28 lbs is an amazing accomplishment! I am a runner. I wouldn’t bother comparing myself to other’s running ability, distance or speed. I place more value on staying injury free and being consistent. Best wishes to you on feelig better and getting out running again soon.


Thanks @More bags! That’s good advice. I’m sure you are right and I need to just be proud of what I have achieved. Trying to enjoy some long walks instead for a few weeks.


----------



## Katinahat

I started my Christmas shopping this weekend. It was mostly online but I did walk into town carrying my new Mulberry Alexa which coped marvellous with the rotten weather we get here!

Shops were a bit frustrating with the queues to get inside. It’s good they are taking it seriously but a shame. Think I’ll be sticking to online now. It’s worked very well for me so far this year!


----------



## dcooney4

Purses & Perfumes said:


> My bags go for a ride with me in the car during drive-through errands.  I am trying to rotate and air my bags and winter coats by pairing them up for these drive through errands.
> 
> Congrats on not buying that winter coat.  I have been browsing the online stores and sales and have come very close to buying things.  Just yesterday, I added a Dolce & Gabbana Sicily bag to my cart -- great price, beautiful design of blues and greens on a white background.  I went back an hour later and it was completely sold out (which is a good thing since I did not need the bag).  But it was so pretty.....
> 
> The bag looks great on you!  Good luck with the doctors appointment.
> 
> @Katinahat, congrats on going down two sizes!
> @dcooney4, those are nice bags.  I especially like the green one.  I have been drawn to dark green bags lately.


Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Congratulations, to you too, this design certainly suits you


Thank you! It is one of the few leather bags that don't hurt my shoulder to carry .


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Great colours dc - congratulations! Which ones do you wear most often?


I just received the blue and green one. It depends on what colors I am wearing that day. I don't have a favorite at the moment. The size and style of this bag works really well for me.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> I actually *needed* a new bag. Really. I've got some serious stuff going on with my neck… possibility of surgery, which I will know more about in a couple of weeks… but then again, a hospital stay during a pandemic???    We'll have to see what the surgeon says.
> 
> So. Anyway. I needed a crossbody bag that would hold the minimum of stuff, was an ergonomic design, and weighed next to nothing. I got to thinking about the MbMJ Preppy Natasha that I posted here a few weeks ago, and I realized that, honestly, this design is the most "wearable" of all my bags. But it's leather. It isn't heavy, but it's not light, either. I seemed to remember, though, that the same bag had been made in nylon.
> 
> Off I went to the reseller sites! And after a serious amount of searching, I found this one at a very fair price. The color was listed as grey (don't know what MbMJ called the original color… maybe cement???) but it's a shape-shifter. It goes from dark grey to almost a taupe, depending on the light.
> 
> Excuse my outfit. I was on my way to (yet another) doctor's office for (yet another) procedure.  But can you see how nicely the bag lies flat against my hip? No strain on my neck, which is the important part.
> 
> View attachment 4911477
> 
> 
> And here are two close-ups, to show the color change. The first one is on a bench outside my house, and the second is a "carfie."
> 
> View attachment 4911478
> View attachment 4911479


Nice bag! Well done. I hope the neck issues can be resolved without surgery. I’m doing PT on hips and knees because I never want to have to replace those.


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> Here are the green and deep water I received. The Merlot I was using today.


Great pix! I still have not decided whether to give DD the cranberry or the golden-brown. I’ll take pix later.


----------



## momasaurus

Katinahat said:


> I started my Christmas shopping this weekend. It was mostly online but I did walk into town carrying my new Mulberry Alexa which coped marvellous with the rotten weather we get here!
> 
> Shops were a bit frustrating with the queues to get inside. It’s good they are taking it seriously but a shame. Think I’ll be sticking to online now. It’s worked very well for me so far this year!


Last week I had to take my laptop in for a minor keyboard repair and had to go to the local mall to drop it off. I had not been inside a mall in more than a year. It was creepy (hardly any people) but also strangely comforting (I used to love mall hanging). I miss people watching. Well, I miss *people*!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Here are the green and deep water I received. The Merlot I was using today.


Wonderful colors! Gotta say, I'm still tempted by the dark green…


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> I love a good crossbody bag but my Mulberry bags tend to be heavy. Coach are definitely lighter as are the Kate Spade nylon bags. You’ve done really well with your purchase. It seems like a very practical bag but still looks really good on you. The grey is a good neutral colour.


Thank you! There were a variety of nylon Preppy Natasha bags available on reseller sites, which was good, since I felt that I could be selective. One of the reasons I picked this one is the color. There were a couple of taupe/tan/beige ones for sale, but since I tend to wear black, I thought grey would be a better neutral for me.


cowgirlsboots said:


> That´s a great new bag, Elaine! It sits perfectly against your body and is really relaxed chic. Well done finding it! The colour looks perfect to go with all sorts of outfits.
> "Relaxed chic"… I just *love* that description!
> I hope you are not in pain and the doctors will be able to help you!


I'm in pain, but I'm hopeful that the neurosurgeon will give me a good solution.


dcooney4 said:


> Wonderful find! Good luck with all the doctors. You might want to check out Mz Wallace’s sale if you need another light weight nylon bag.


I've  wanted an MZ Wallace forever! They're such classy bags. So hard to make a decision long-distance, though. I wish I could see some of their designs IRL. I don't know if any of the major stores carry them. Maybe once we're able to travel again, and we get back to San Francisco, I'll put this on the top of my shopping list.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Congratulations, on such a useful and practical bag.


Thank you! It's so funny… this is definitely *not* a high-end bag, but I'm feeling very excited about it. Maybe because I know how much use I'm going to get out of it for the foreseeable future.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> oh hon! I’m so sorry to hear you are suffering on top of everything else!
> While this bag is lovely, I really (really really) encourage you to check out *the MZ Wallace Micro Sutton*. It is so light, and yet can fit so much - I can fit my wallet, cosmetic bag, sunglasses case, epi-pen, and phone easily. I have 2, the ONLY bag I have duplicated.


Thank you for the moral support, dear. 

Okey-dokie… I'll take a hop over to the MZ Wallace site & check out the Micro Sutton. Would it fit my iPad, do you think? I have the iPad Mini: dimensions are 8" x 5.3".


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Nice bag! Well done. *I hope the neck issues can be resolved without surgery*. I’m doing PT on hips and knees because I never want to have to replace those.


Thank you. I'm very pleased that I thought of the Natasha (a design that works for me) in nylon (super-light).

For sure I don't want surgery. But we've been trying conservative options, including PT, for 5 months, with no resolution. So I'll see what the neurosurgeon says. He's at Stanford, and specializes in "minimally invasive" spine surgery (as though ANY surgery is anything other than invasive, lol!) so maybe.

Hope the PT helps you avoid knee and/or hip surgery. Oy.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Elaine, I am sorry to hear about your health challenge. Sending hugs to you as you figure things out.
> I love your new nylon Natasha, it looks fabulous on you. I love the MBMJ cement colour and admired the cement leather Natasha version.
> Take good care and be well. You’re in my thoughts.


Thank you, my friend. I'm hoping for the best. The good news is that I have a fabulous medical "team" all working together to help figure this thing out.

Okay… so the color really is "cement"? I thought it might be. I remember when the leather version came out in cement, and I was  tempted. But I already had my plum one, and at the time I thought "Why on earth would anyone need TWO handbags?" Little did I know!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Last week I had to take my laptop in for a minor keyboard repair and had to go to the local mall to drop it off. I had not been inside a mall in more than a year. It was creepy (hardly any people) but also strangely comforting (I used to love mall hanging). I miss people watching. *Well, I miss *people*!*


This. And Zoom just doesn't fill that need. Humans are essentially social creatures (even introverts, like me).


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> This. And Zoom just doesn't fill that need. Humans are essentially social creatures (even introverts, like me).


You are so right! Even I have started to miss people (random people not family... I´m constantly missing my family) and I usually hate people. Went for a quick handover of something I sold this afternoon- 5 minutes max in a parking lot, but it did me good...


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, my friend. I'm hoping for the best. The good news is that I have a fabulous medical "team" all working together to help figure this thing out.
> 
> Okay… so the color really is "cement"? I thought it might be. I remember when the leather version came out in cement, and I was  tempted. But I already had my plum one, and at the time I thought "*Why on earth would anyone need TWO handbags?*" Little did I know!


You make me laugh, why on earth would anyone need two handbags?!?
I am not 100% sure if it is cement, or if MBMJ uses the same names for different materials (leather and nylon). I was leaping off your reference to cement, which I coveted in leather. I think they are pretty similar, lighter colour, year round neutrals. I think this will be such a wonderful, lightweight, good sized, easy to use bag in your collection! Congratulations again- it looks great on you!


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> You are so right! Even I have started to miss people (random people not family... I´m constantly missing my family) and I usually hate people. Went for a quick handover of something I sold this afternoon- 5 minutes max in a parking lot, but it did me good...


I’m back at work so I get to meet people and it’s very nice to carry a few of my bags.  It definitely does good to be out once you get over the nerves. 

I bought a new family planner for 2021 online and it arrived today. Hopefully it will get more use than the 2020 one!


----------



## BowieFan1971

SakuraSakura said:


> i’d rather toss it over a fence into a snowbank


Only if it’s over the fence into my yard!!!!!


----------



## Vintage Leather

ElainePG said:


> Thank you! It's so funny… this is definitely *not* a high-end bag, but I'm feeling very excited about it. Maybe because I know how much use I'm going to get out of it for the foreseeable future.


It’s a pretty bag, and useful and lovely.

And I think it’s a major virtue that it’s not a high end bag. One of my dear friends and clients had a hip replacement, which had complications. It resulted in her using a walker for a couple years. She had an Hermes Penelope which was the right size to fit on her walker and easy to get into one handed. After rehab was done and she was happy in her body again, she never wanted to see the bag again - it reminded her of being sick. She gifted it to me, and I love it because it reminds me of her, but I think it’s a good thing that your hospital bag isn’t too precious


----------



## jblended

Anyone remember me? 

Wow, I've missed the forums and the banter, and the wildly wonderful discussions and tangents we all went on in this thread!

This is a drive-by visit. I'm only around for a few days as I'm getting transferred to another hospital, but I had to take the opportunity to pass by and send everyone my love.

I hope you are all safe and sound, and that your bag collections are still bringing you great joy. 

Happy holidays in advance and please stay safe!  

PS- @dcooney4 I had promised to inform you of the next Hammitt sale. There was 40% off recently (I just found a notification in my messages) but I'm not sure when that started/ended. Worth checking out if it's still on.


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> Thank you. I'm very pleased that I thought of the Natasha (a design that works for me) in nylon (super-light).
> 
> For sure I don't want surgery. But we've been trying conservative options, including PT, for 5 months, with no resolution. So I'll see what the neurosurgeon says. He's at Stanford, and specializes in "minimally invasive" spine surgery (as though ANY surgery is anything other than invasive, lol!) so maybe.
> 
> Hope the PT helps you avoid knee and/or hip surgery. Oy.


I hope the neurosurgeon will offer non-invasive options!  Wishing you well Elaine! And I like you MBMJ bag. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> You are so right! Even I have started to miss people (random people not family... I´m constantly missing my family) and I usually hate people. Went for a quick handover of something I sold this afternoon- 5 minutes max in a parking lot, but it did me good...


When I first went out to the mall (out of necessity), it did something positive to me!  Felt great to see people, even if there were only a few out there.


jblended said:


> Anyone remember me?
> 
> Wow, I've missed the forums and the banter, and the wildly wonderful discussions and tangents we all went on in this thread!
> 
> This is a drive-by visit. I'm only around for a few days as I'm getting transferred to another hospital, but I had to take the opportunity to pass by and send everyone my love.
> 
> I hope you are all safe and sound, and that your bag collections are still bringing you great joy.
> 
> Happy holidays in advance and please stay safe!
> 
> PS- @dcooney4 I had promised to inform you of the next Hammitt sale. There was 40% off recently (I just found a notification in my messages) but I'm not sure when that started/ended. Worth checking out if it's still on.


Hey dear, nice of you to drop by! Sending you warm hugs and wishes for good health!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> This. And Zoom just doesn't fill that need. Humans are essentially social creatures (even introverts, like me).


I have learned that my introvert nature and isolated life (which I love) only work because of frequent dinners and gatherings with friends. I only do those outside now, and as we approach winter I’m prepared for less frequent “social energy shots.” But....cashmere!


----------



## momasaurus

Vintage Leather said:


> It’s a pretty bag, and useful and lovely.
> 
> And I think it’s a major virtue that it’s not a high end bag. One of my dear friends and clients had a hip replacement, which had complications. It resulted in her using a walker for a couple years. She had an Hermes Penelope which was the right size to fit on her walker and easy to get into one handed. After rehab was done and she was happy in her body again, she never wanted to see the bag again - it reminded her of being sick. She gifted it to me, and I love it because it reminds me of her, but I think it’s a good thing that your hospital bag isn’t too precious


What a story! The Penelope looks cool — the flap is like my Christine.


----------



## momasaurus

jblended said:


> Anyone remember me?
> 
> Wow, I've missed the forums and the banter, and the wildly wonderful discussions and tangents we all went on in this thread!
> 
> This is a drive-by visit. I'm only around for a few days as I'm getting transferred to another hospital, but I had to take the opportunity to pass by and send everyone my love.
> 
> I hope you are all safe and sound, and that your bag collections are still bringing you great joy.
> 
> Happy holidays in advance and please stay safe!
> 
> PS- @dcooney4 I had promised to inform you of the next Hammitt sale. There was 40% off recently (I just found a notification in my messages) but I'm not sure when that started/ended. Worth checking out if it's still on.


Greetings and best wishes to you!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Anyone remember me?
> 
> Wow, I've missed the forums and the banter, and the wildly wonderful discussions and tangents we all went on in this thread!
> 
> This is a drive-by visit. I'm only around for a few days as I'm getting transferred to another hospital, but I had to take the opportunity to pass by and send everyone my love.
> 
> I hope you are all safe and sound, and that your bag collections are still bringing you great joy.
> 
> Happy holidays in advance and please stay safe!
> 
> PS- @dcooney4 I had promised to inform you of the next Hammitt sale. There was 40% off recently (I just found a notification in my messages) but I'm not sure when that started/ended. Worth checking out if it's still on.



I makes me happy to hear from you @jblended ! Sending lots of positive energy to you! Take care and come back, soon, please.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Thank you for the moral support, dear.
> 
> Okey-dokie… I'll take a hop over to the MZ Wallace site & check out the Micro Sutton. Would it fit my iPad, do you think? I have the iPad Mini: dimensions are 8" x 5.3".


I'll measure mine this afternoon to see, I'll try to find something around that size to see if it fits too.


----------



## Cookiefiend

jblended said:


> Anyone remember me?
> 
> Wow, I've missed the forums and the banter, and the wildly wonderful discussions and tangents we all went on in this thread!
> 
> This is a drive-by visit. I'm only around for a few days as I'm getting transferred to another hospital, but I had to take the opportunity to pass by and send everyone my love.
> 
> I hope you are all safe and sound, and that your bag collections are still bringing you great joy.
> 
> Happy holidays in advance and please stay safe!
> 
> PS- @dcooney4 I had promised to inform you of the next Hammitt sale. There was 40% off recently (I just found a notification in my messages) but I'm not sure when that started/ended. Worth checking out if it's still on.


Hello sweetheart, you're so kind to stop in and say "hello!"
Sending you warm wishes for the holiday season and all the best in your recovery!


----------



## keodi

ElainePG said:


> I actually *needed* a new bag. Really. I've got some serious stuff going on with my neck… possibility of surgery, which I will know more about in a couple of weeks… but then again, a hospital stay during a pandemic???    We'll have to see what the surgeon says.
> 
> So. Anyway. I needed a crossbody bag that would hold the minimum of stuff, was an ergonomic design, and weighed next to nothing. I got to thinking about the MbMJ Preppy Natasha that I posted here a few weeks ago, and I realized that, honestly, this design is the most "wearable" of all my bags. But it's leather. It isn't heavy, but it's not light, either. I seemed to remember, though, that the same bag had been made in nylon.
> 
> Off I went to the reseller sites! And after a serious amount of searching, I found this one at a very fair price. The color was listed as grey (don't know what MbMJ called the original color… maybe cement???) but it's a shape-shifter. It goes from dark grey to almost a taupe, depending on the light.
> 
> Excuse my outfit. I was on my way to (yet another) doctor's office for (yet another) procedure.  But can you see how nicely the bag lies flat against my hip? No strain on my neck, which is the important part.
> 
> View attachment 4911477
> 
> 
> And here are two close-ups, to show the color change. The first one is on a bench outside my house, and the second is a "carfie."
> 
> View attachment 4911478
> View attachment 4911479


I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you are given moe options besides surgery.  i'm loving your new bag, you look fabulous!


----------



## SakuraSakura

BowieFan1971 said:


> Only if it’s over the fence into my yard!!!!!



It’s a Christmas miracle!!!


----------



## SakuraSakura

I’ve been fairly quiet but that’s because I’m playing Pokémon Go. It is a way to keep my mind off of everything and get some exercise ( which I’ve been sorely lacking in the past few months.) i’ve been feeling really distant due to how I’m feeling mentally. Talking to the people in my life exhausts me. Everything exhausts me. I’m trying to keep up with my schoolwork but I’ll continue to figure out completion shortcuts. I don’t even have the energy to write notes, let alone complete massive assignments. Anyway I hope you’re all having a lovely day!


----------



## More bags

Vintage Leather said:


> It’s a pretty bag, and useful and lovely.
> 
> And I think it’s a major virtue that it’s not a high end bag. One of my dear friends and clients had a hip replacement, which had complications. It resulted in her using a walker for a couple years. She had an Hermes Penelope which was the right size to fit on her walker and easy to get into one handed. After rehab was done and she was happy in her body again, she never wanted to see the bag again - it reminded her of being sick. She gifted it to me, and I love it because it reminds me of her, but I think it’s a good thing that your hospital bag isn’t too precious


Fantastic story and cute Penelope from your friend.


jblended said:


> Anyone remember me?
> 
> Wow, I've missed the forums and the banter, and the wildly wonderful discussions and tangents we all went on in this thread!
> 
> This is a drive-by visit. I'm only around for a few days as I'm getting transferred to another hospital, but I had to take the opportunity to pass by and send everyone my love.
> 
> I hope you are all safe and sound, and that your bag collections are still bringing you great joy.
> 
> Happy holidays in advance and please stay safe!
> 
> PS- @dcooney4 I had promised to inform you of the next Hammitt sale. There was 40% off recently (I just found a notification in my messages) but I'm not sure when that started/ended. Worth checking out if it's still on.


Thanks for popping in. I hope you and your mom and family are doing well. Happy holidays and best wishes for good health and full recovery @jblended!



SakuraSakura said:


> I’ve been fairly quiet but that’s because I’m playing Pokémon Go. It is a way to keep my mind off of everything and get some exercise ( which I’ve been sorely lacking in the past few months.) i’ve been feeling really distant due to how I’m feeling mentally. Talking to the people in my life exhausts me. Everything exhausts me. I’m trying to keep up with my schoolwork but I’ll continue to figure out completion shortcuts. I don’t even have the energy to write notes, let alone complete massive assignments. Anyway I hope you’re all having a lovely day!


Hang in there, these are extraordinary times and we all feel out of sorts. I am not try to diminish what you’re feeling, just want to reach out and say you are not alone. I am glad you‘re getting exercise and finding mind calming distractions. Sending hugs


----------



## ElainePG

Vintage Leather said:


> It’s a pretty bag, and useful and lovely.
> 
> And I think it’s a major virtue that it’s not a high end bag. One of my dear friends and clients had a hip replacement, which had complications. It resulted in her using a walker for a couple years. She had an Hermes Penelope which was the right size to fit on her walker and easy to get into one handed. After rehab was done and she was happy in her body again, she never wanted to see the bag again - it reminded her of being sick. She gifted it to me, and I love it because it reminds me of her, but I think it’s a good thing that your hospital bag isn’t too precious


That Penelope is a FABULOUS bag, but yes… I can definitely see why she gave it away! I'm so glad it found a good home. I look forward to the day when I can donate my MbMJ to one of our local thrift shops.


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> Anyone remember me?
> 
> Wow, I've missed the forums and the banter, and the wildly wonderful discussions and tangents we all went on in this thread!
> 
> This is a drive-by visit. I'm only around for a few days as I'm getting transferred to another hospital, but I had to take the opportunity to pass by and send everyone my love.
> 
> I hope you are all safe and sound, and that your bag collections are still bringing you great joy.
> 
> Happy holidays in advance and please stay safe!
> 
> PS- @dcooney4 I had promised to inform you of the next Hammitt sale. There was 40% off recently (I just found a notification in my messages) but I'm not sure when that started/ended. Worth checking out if it's still on.


So good to hear from you, @jblended , even if it's only a "flying visit." Of COURSE we remember you, dear! What a shame that you're only out of the hospital for a few days. I hope that your transfer to another hospital means that progress is being made. 

Keeping you tucked in my heart.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> I have learned that my introvert nature and isolated life (which I love) only work because of frequent dinners and gatherings with friends. I only do those outside now, and as we approach winter I’m prepared for less frequent “social energy shots.” But....cashmere!


Cashmere by all means! Sweaters, of course (maybe a cashmere turtleneck with a cashmere cardi on top???) and then an H cashmere shawl. Yum!

Hot buttered rum?


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> I hope the neurosurgeon will offer non-invasive options!  Wishing you well Elaine! *And I like your MBMJ bag*.


Greetings from one MbMJ and MJ fan to another!  Do you still have some in your collection?


----------



## ElainePG

keodi said:


> I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you are given moe options besides surgery.  i'm loving your new bag, you look fabulous!


Thank you so much.


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> Anyone remember me?
> 
> Wow, I've missed the forums and the banter, and the wildly wonderful discussions and tangents we all went on in this thread!
> 
> This is a drive-by visit. I'm only around for a few days as I'm getting transferred to another hospital, but I had to take the opportunity to pass by and send everyone my love.
> 
> I hope you are all safe and sound, and that your bag collections are still bringing you great joy.
> 
> Happy holidays in advance and please stay safe!
> 
> PS- @dcooney4 I had promised to inform you of the next Hammitt sale. There was 40% off recently (I just found a notification in my messages) but I'm not sure when that started/ended. Worth checking out if it's still on.


Hope things are improving for you. I am now getting notifications of their sales , but thanks for thinking of me. Hopefully soon you will be feeling much much better.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> Anyone remember me?
> 
> Wow, I've missed the forums and the banter, and the wildly wonderful discussions and tangents we all went on in this thread!
> 
> This is a drive-by visit. I'm only around for a few days as I'm getting transferred to another hospital, but I had to take the opportunity to pass by and send everyone my love.
> 
> I hope you are all safe and sound, and that your bag collections are still bringing you great joy.
> 
> Happy holidays in advance and please stay safe!
> 
> PS- @dcooney4 I had promised to inform you of the next Hammitt sale. There was 40% off recently (I just found a notification in my messages) but I'm not sure when that started/ended. Worth checking out if it's still on.


It's wonderful to hear from you! I hope your treatment is going well.


----------



## jblended

ElainePG said:


> I've got some serious stuff going on with my neck… possibility of surgery, which I will know more about in a couple of weeks… but then again, *a hospital stay during a pandemic*???    We'll have to see what the surgeon says.


Oh I'm so sorry to hear about your neck issues! If it helps at all, having been in hospital for the majority of the pandemic (in 2 countries and 5 different cities so far), I'm finding everywhere is following procedures to the letter. It is far safer than I had imagined. Doctors and nurses are being tested daily, patients tested every 3 days. Everyone on the staff wears multiple masks and patients can opt to wear one too.
My mother's surgery experience was the same- everyone wore 3 masks (2 surgical masks and 1 respirator mask- I do not know how they could breathe!) around her and she had the option to wear one if she felt she could breathe comfortably.


ElainePG said:


> For sure I don't want surgery. But we've been trying conservative options, including PT, for 5 months, with no resolution. So I'll see what the neurosurgeon says. He's at Stanford, and specializes in "minimally invasive" spine surgery (as though ANY surgery is anything other than invasive, lol!) so maybe.


I really hope this doctor is able to offer options that you are comfortable with. 

Also, great choice on the nylon Natasha! My 2 leather Natashas are my workhorses! Those bags are super functional and the nylon really is perfect for your situation. I do so love the quality and utility of MBMJ!


momasaurus said:


> I’m doing PT on hips and knees because I never want to have to replace those.


Oh, gosh, so many people struggling with joint issues! I'm sorry to hear this as I know the pain can be awful! I hope the PT is helping! 



ElainePG said:


> I hope that your transfer to another hospital means that progress is being made.


It means that the beds are filling with covid patients and they need me to get out of the way! 
But also progress is being made! 

Although, on a serious note, this second wave is really hard and my heart goes out to everyone. What an unrelenting year this has been for one and all.


whateve said:


> I hope your treatment is going well.


It is, thank you! It's going better than expected and the doctors are very happy! The actual treatment process is not fun by any means, but it's so worth it if the pay off is a normal life.
I hope to be back home properly in a couple of months, hopefully starting a new, healthier chapter of my life. 

Thank you all for the lovely welcome messages! It feels so good to be back on here. I have missed normalcy!
Actually, I think what I've missed most is the friendly environment in here! It feels like a giant warm hug in the forums. Each and every one of you is fabulous!


----------



## jblended

On the subject of Natashas, I pulled mine (currently waaaay overstuffed) for a quick picture. I don't think I've shared them before.
They're both the mini Natashas. The blue is officially 'Ink' but I can't remember the official colour name of the army green one.
The green one has snake print detailing on the strap and in the expandable sides (when you unzip to expand, it exposes the embossed snake print detail).
These bags are not my usual shape but they have been true champions in my collection. I've had them over 7 years and they still look brand new, with no visible scuffing- not even on the hardware 'work wear plate'. And old MBMJ leather is simply to die for. Super smooshy!


----------



## Katinahat

ElainePG said:


> Thank you. I'm very pleased that I thought of the Natasha (a design that works for me) in nylon (super-light).
> 
> For sure I don't want surgery. But we've been trying conservative options, including PT, for 5 months, with no resolution. So I'll see what the neurosurgeon says. He's at Stanford, and specializes in "minimally invasive" spine surgery (as though ANY surgery is anything other than invasive, lol!) so maybe.
> 
> Hope the PT helps you avoid knee and/or hip surgery. Oy.



I’m sorry to hear how much you’ve been suffering. It’s rubbish that your other solutions haven’t worked but good you’ve found someone who knows how to help you. Take care! 



jblended said:


> Anyone remember me?
> 
> Wow, I've missed the forums and the banter, and the wildly wonderful discussions and tangents we all went on in this thread!
> 
> This is a drive-by visit. I'm only around for a few days as I'm getting transferred to another hospital, but I had to take the opportunity to pass by and send everyone my love.
> 
> I hope you are all safe and sound, and that your bag collections are still bringing you great joy.
> 
> Happy holidays in advance and please stay safe!
> 
> PS- @dcooney4 I had promised to inform you of the next Hammitt sale. There was 40% off recently (I just found a notification in my messages) but I'm not sure when that started/ended. Worth checking out if it's still on.


Welcome back You’ve clearly had quite a time of it! It’s lovely that you are getting some time at home, albeit brief, and I hope things work out quickly so you are home long term. 



SakuraSakura said:


> I’ve been fairly quiet but that’s because I’m playing Pokémon Go. It is a way to keep my mind off of everything and get some exercise ( which I’ve been sorely lacking in the past few months.) i’ve been feeling really distant due to how I’m feeling mentally. Talking to the people in my life exhausts me. Everything exhausts me. I’m trying to keep up with my schoolwork but I’ll continue to figure out completion shortcuts. I don’t even have the energy to write notes, let alone complete massive assignments. Anyway I hope you’re all having a lovely day!


@SakuraSakura, you are clearly suffering and I hope that college is now giving you some support. It’s very hard for everyone right now but anyone battling demons, which I get as I don’t always find things easy myself, is at an increased risk of losing themselves. Don’t cut yourself off too much. You may find solace in company, even if you don’t talk about anything that matters. It can be a distraction, a bit like playing Pokemon Go.

I had a tough evening myself where things came to a head a bit. Not sure where to go next and probably need a few more distractions myself. It’s hard when there is no time/space (stressful job as key worker out everyday, teenage kids etc) but I think important. Even the puppy is  hard work as much as a beautiful distraction. We’ve all lost things we loved doing so it’s difficult.

Take care of yourselves everyone and try to find the joy where you can. It is there still if we look and this won’t be forever. TPF and beautiful bags clearly bring joy and distraction for many of us.


----------



## Katinahat

jblended said:


> On the subject of Natashas, I pulled mine (currently waaaay overstuffed) for a quick picture. I don't think I've shared them before.
> The blue is officially 'Ink' but I can't remember the official colour name of the army green one.
> The green one has snake print detailing on the strap and in the expandable sides (when you unzip to expand, it exposes the embossed snake print detail).
> These bags are not my usual shape but they have been true champions in my collection. I've had them over 7 years and they still look brand new, with no visible scuffing- not even on the hardware 'work wear plate'. And old MBMJ leather is simply to die for. Super smooshy!
> View attachment 4913164


These look like such easy bags to carry and while they are still in great shape it’s clear how well loved they’ve been. Great to find something that works so well for you!


----------



## jblended

Katinahat said:


> I had a tough evening myself where things came to a head a bit. Not sure where to go next and probably need a few more distractions myself.


 I hope everything will resolve. Be easy on yourself! As you said, this has been a rough time for everyone.



Katinahat said:


> These look like such easy bags to carry and while they are still in great shape it’s clear how well loved they’ve been. Great to find something that works so well for you!


It's funny, I bought them just for the gorgeous leather but I always disliked the look of them on my frame. I do better with camera bag/sporty/quirky styles. However, once I started using them, I fell in love with the utilitarian structure and they have been my go-to office bags this whole time (back when I had an office to go to lol). They have served me well and I hope they have a few years left in them.
The new MJ stuff isn't the same quality at all. I bought a card case but don't think I could ever buy a current bag. The styles are nice but the leather is like paper. 


SakuraSakura said:


> I’ve been fairly quiet but that’s because I’m playing Pokémon Go. It is a way to keep my mind off of everything and get some exercise ( which I’ve been sorely lacking in the past few months.) i’ve been feeling really distant due to how I’m feeling mentally. Talking to the people in my life exhausts me. Everything exhausts me. I’m trying to keep up with my schoolwork but I’ll continue to figure out completion shortcuts. I don’t even have the energy to write notes, let alone complete massive assignments. Anyway I hope you’re all having a lovely day!


I've had to take a minute to think if it's appropriate to reply to you as I haven't been around and am unsure of what you're dealing with. However, I feel an urge to reach out and send you an e-hug. You sound like you're really struggling with depression. I've had some trauma that basically left me feeling like I was drowning. I had many months where I was too exhausted to deal with life, unable to do anything, just wanting to disappear. So when I read your post it really resonated.
If possible, please seek some counseling to help you feel like yourself again. As @Katinahat mentioned, it is easy to lose yourself when you're in a dark place.
I found that going for long walks (regardless of how exhausted I felt) helped ease my anxiety and sadness. If you're able, perhaps you may try that and see if it helps you. I worry that if you're isolating yourself, it will get harder and harder to face the outside world. I don't want you to feel like you're alone and drowning, because I assure you, you are not alone and you will get through this.
I hope you don't mind me chiming in. I hope it is clear that I speak from a place of compassion and understanding. Feel better soon.


----------



## Katinahat

jblended said:


> I hope everything will resolve. Be easy on yourself! As you said, this has been a rough time for everyone.



Thank you!



jblended said:


> I've had to take a minute to think if it's appropriate to reply to you as I haven't been around and am unsure of what you're dealing with. However, I feel an urge to reach out and send you an e-hug. You sound like you're really struggling with depression. I've had some trauma that basically left me feeling like I was drowning. I had many months where I was too exhausted to deal with life, unable to do anything, just wanting to disappear. So when I read your post it really resonated.
> If possible, please seek some counseling to help you feel like yourself again. As @Katinahat mentioned, it is easy to lose yourself when you're in a dark place.
> I found that going for long walks (regardless of how exhausted I felt) helped ease my anxiety and sadness. If you're able, perhaps you may try that and see if it helps you. I worry that if you're isolating yourself, it will get harder and harder to face the outside world. I don't want you to feel like you're alone and drowning, because I assure you, you are not alone and you will get through this.
> I hope you don't mind me chiming in. I hope it is clear that I speak from a place of compassion and understanding. Feel better soon.


Beautifully said @jblended!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Cashmere by all means! Sweaters, of course (maybe a cashmere turtleneck with a cashmere cardi on top???) and then an H cashmere shawl. Yum!
> 
> Hot buttered rum?


You are reading my mind!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Purse gods have mercy on me.... temptation never looked so good.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

My new antigona and Sofia.
I’ve never seen a darker navy!!
It’s funny you guys were talking about your relationship with you clothes when you have weight fluctuations. I have fluxed 30-40 pounds (not just during my 4 pregnancies)  in my adult life but I am tall and can carry a wide range of weights and look some kind of slender. (Just not THAT wide...maybe a 20 pound range that is equally attractive in different ways before I am decidedly too thin or too bloated). As I have aged and my figure has changed and rebounded differently after pregnancies in my thirties than it did with my pregnancies in my twenties.... my base point just keeps expanding on the scale.

Rather than diet and struggle as you gals have done, I took the easy way out and had surgery to relocate my tummy and upper body chub into my flat booty. I’m such a cheater.
But why I related to what you guys were saying about your relationship with your clothes in regards to your body changes, one of the reasons I justified the thousands of bucks on the BBL was because I own much more than that in fashion items that I would be able to truly enjoy if I had a different body contour and had a redistribution of my fat. That made me feel it was somehow worth it....


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SouthernPurseGal said:


> My new antigona and Sofia.
> I’ve never seen a darker navy!!
> It’s funny you guys were talking about your relationship with you clothes when you have weight fluctuations. I have fluxed 30-40 pounds (not just during my 4 pregnancies)  in my adult life but I am tall and can carry a wide range of weights and look some kind of slender. (Just not THAT wide...maybe a 20 pound range that is equally attractive in different ways before I am decidedly too thin or too bloated). As I have aged and my figure has changed and rebounded differently after pregnancies in my thirties than it did with my pregnancies in my twenties.... my base point just keeps expanding on the scale.
> 
> Rather than diet and struggle as you gals have done, I took the easy way out and had surgery to relocate my tummy and upper body chub into my flat booty. I’m such a cheater.
> But why I related to what you guys were saying about your relationship with your clothes in regards to your body changes, one of the reasons I justified the thousands of bucks on the BBL was because I own much more than that in fashion items that I would be able to truly enjoy if I had a different body contour and had a redistribution of my fat. That made me feel it was somehow worth it....



Congratulations on your new bags! I really like the Antigona- what a great colour! 

Sometimes I really wished I had the chance to just cheat on my fat...  I used to be heavier than I am today until I was almost 40. Three pregnancies in my 30ies added weight- some disappeared, some stayed. The year I turned 40 I simply stopped eating and lost a lot in a very short time. I loved my new body and promptly had another baby. The weight gain was minimal, towards the end you could see the baby outlined on my belly ready to tear me apart... unlike the three before him this one did severe damage to my belly, though. What used to be flat remained flabby and after 11 years still is...


----------



## SakuraSakura

jblended said:


> I hope everything will resolve. Be easy on yourself! As you said, this has been a rough time for everyone.
> 
> 
> It's funny, I bought them just for the gorgeous leather but I always disliked the look of them on my frame. I do better with camera bag/sporty/quirky styles. However, once I started using them, I fell in love with the utilitarian structure and they have been my go-to office bags this whole time (back when I had an office to go to lol). They have served me well and I hope they have a few years left in them.
> The new MJ stuff isn't the same quality at all. I bought a card case but don't think I could ever buy a current bag. The styles are nice but the leather is like paper.
> 
> I've had to take a minute to think if it's appropriate to reply to you as I haven't been around and am unsure of what you're dealing with. However, I feel an urge to reach out and send you an e-hug. You sound like you're really struggling with depression. I've had some trauma that basically left me feeling like I was drowning. I had many months where I was too exhausted to deal with life, unable to do anything, just wanting to disappear. So when I read your post it really resonated.
> If possible, please seek some counseling to help you feel like yourself again. As @Katinahat mentioned, it is easy to lose yourself when you're in a dark place.
> I found that going for long walks (regardless of how exhausted I felt) helped ease my anxiety and sadness. If you're able, perhaps you may try that and see if it helps you. I worry that if you're isolating yourself, it will get harder and harder to face the outside world. I don't want you to feel like you're alone and drowning, because I assure you, you are not alone and you will get through this.
> I hope you don't mind me chiming in. I hope it is clear that I speak from a place of compassion and understanding. Feel better soon.



I appreciate your compassionate and thoughtful reply. I'm trying my hardest not to isolate myself but it is hard when it feels like the world is against you at every turn. I'm struggling to focus and it's showing in how I haven't done much schoolwork in the past couple of days. I really want this semester to be over with. I really want to take a semester off to re-calibrate and renew as school is pushing me further into isolation. I feel really pathetic honestly. I'm beating myself up for avoiding schoolwork and feeling unable to handle basic life stuff. I don't really even want to seek help at this point as I feel like I'm just going to be re-victimized. Thank you for sharing your experiences


----------



## papertiger

jblended said:


> Anyone remember me?
> 
> Wow, I've missed the forums and the banter, and the wildly wonderful discussions and tangents we all went on in this thread!
> 
> This is a drive-by visit. I'm only around for a few days as I'm getting transferred to another hospital, but I had to take the opportunity to pass by and send everyone my love.
> 
> I hope you are all safe and sound, and that your bag collections are still bringing you great joy.
> 
> Happy holidays in advance and please stay safe!
> 
> PS- @dcooney4 I had promised to inform you of the next Hammitt sale. There was 40% off recently (I just found a notification in my messages) but I'm not sure when that started/ended. Worth checking out if it's still on.



BIG wave, best of health


----------



## papertiger

SouthernPurseGal said:


> My new antigona and Sofia.
> I’ve never seen a darker navy!!
> It’s funny you guys were talking about your relationship with you clothes when you have weight fluctuations. I have fluxed 30-40 pounds (not just during my 4 pregnancies)  in my adult life but I am tall and can carry a wide range of weights and look some kind of slender. (Just not THAT wide...maybe a 20 pound range that is equally attractive in different ways before I am decidedly too thin or too bloated). As I have aged and my figure has changed and rebounded differently after pregnancies in my thirties than it did with my pregnancies in my twenties.... my base point just keeps expanding on the scale.
> 
> Rather than diet and struggle as you gals have done, I took the easy way out and had surgery to relocate my tummy and upper body chub into my flat booty. I’m such a cheater.
> But why I related to what you guys were saying about your relationship with your clothes in regards to your body changes, one of the reasons I justified the thousands of bucks on the BBL was because I own much more than that in fashion items that I would be able to truly enjoy if I had a different body contour and had a redistribution of my fat. That made me feel it was somehow worth it....



Nice bag  

I don't struggle with my weight but I know I feel bad (as in physically) if I stop exercising


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> Purse gods have mercy on me.... temptation never looked so good.


Did you get it?


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Congratulations on your new bags! I really like the Antigona- what a great colour!
> 
> Sometimes I really wished I had the chance to just cheat on my fat...  I used to be heavier than I am today until I was almost 40. Three pregnancies in my 30ies added weight- some disappeared, some stayed. The year I turned 40 I simply stopped eating and lost a lot in a very short time. I loved my new body and promptly had another baby. The weight gain was minimal, towards the end you could see the baby outlined on my belly ready to tear me apart... unlike the three before him this one did severe damage to my belly, though. What used to be flat remained flabby and after 11 years still is...


I still have a poufy belly from having 3 children. I think the older you are when you have kids, the less your body recovers. After each pregnancy I ended up weighing less than I did before.


----------



## More bags

SouthernPurseGal said:


> My new antigona and Sofia.
> I’ve never seen a darker navy!!
> It’s funny you guys were talking about your relationship with you clothes when you have weight fluctuations. I have fluxed 30-40 pounds (not just during my 4 pregnancies)  in my adult life but I am tall and can carry a wide range of weights and look some kind of slender. (Just not THAT wide...maybe a 20 pound range that is equally attractive in different ways before I am decidedly too thin or too bloated). As I have aged and my figure has changed and rebounded differently after pregnancies in my thirties than it did with my pregnancies in my twenties.... my base point just keeps expanding on the scale.
> 
> Rather than diet and struggle as you gals have done, I took the easy way out and had surgery to relocate my tummy and upper body chub into my flat booty. I’m such a cheater.
> But why I related to what you guys were saying about your relationship with your clothes in regards to your body changes, one of the reasons I justified the thousands of bucks on the BBL was because I own much more than that in fashion items that I would be able to truly enjoy if I had a different body contour and had a redistribution of my fat. That made me feel it was somehow worth it....


Congratulations on your beautiful new bags! Best wishes on reduced swelling and having a full and complete recovery!


----------



## More bags

SakuraSakura said:


> I appreciate your compassionate and thoughtful reply. I'm trying my hardest not to isolate myself but it is hard when it feels like the world is against you at every turn. I'm struggling to focus and it's showing in how I haven't done much schoolwork in the past couple of days. I really want this semester to be over with. I really want to take a semester off to re-calibrate and renew as school is pushing me further into isolation. I feel really pathetic honestly. I'm beating myself up for avoiding schoolwork and feeling unable to handle basic life stuff. I don't really even want to seek help at this point as I feel like I'm just going to be re-victimized. Thank you for sharing your experiences


   Covid sucks and mental health is really important. Please seek out in person support.


----------



## BowieFan1971

At 2 months shy of 50, I am heavier than I have ever been. I was normally right around 125 pounds, short of before and after my pregnancy at 27. Around 40, I started gaining weight easier. Got in shape and was a competitive obstacle course racer and was an extremely fit size 0, still around 125. Met my now DH and the hole I was filling with exercise caused by my son graduating and leaving for the Navy wasn’t so big anymore. I got happy and I got fat. I gained 30 pounds in 3 years. My weight is stable and has been for about a year. I would like to eat a little better, start running short distances again and drop 5-10 pounds for health reasons (which I will do if so start running), but I am focusing more on accepting myself, enhancing the body and face I have instead of the one I don’t or used to, and on being healthy. I am tired of the yo-yo and just want to be at a stable weight for life. I have a wardrobe of clothes in this size that I love and feel good in, even if I don’t look tiny in them.

I can honestly say that in my 20’s, I had a fantastic body and was a size 4, but was never satisfied and was always wishing I was 5 pounds lighter. That merry-go-round sucks and I want off!!!!! Life is too short.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> At 2 months shy of 50, I am heavier than I have ever been. I was normally right around 125 pounds, short of before and after my pregnancy at 27. Around 40, I started gaining weight easier. Got in shape and was a competitive obstacle course racer and was an extremely fit size 0, still around 125. Met my now DH and the hole I was filling with exercise caused by my son graduating and leaving for the Navy wasn’t so big anymore. I got happy and I got fat. I gained 30 pounds in 3 years. My weight is stable and has been for about a year. I would like to eat a little better, start running short distances again and drop 5-10 pounds for health reasons (which I will do if so start running), but I am focusing more on accepting myself, enhancing the body and face I have instead of the one I don’t or used to, and on being healthy. I am tired of the yo-yo and just want to be at a stable weight for life. I have a wardrobe of clothes in this size that I love and feel good in, even if I don’t look tiny in them.
> 
> I can honestly say that in my 20’s, I had a fantastic body and was a size 4, but was never satisfied and was always wishing I was 5 pounds lighter. That merry-go-round sucks and I want off!!!!! Life is too short.


My weight is a mystery to me. I was skinny most of my life. In my childhood pictures, I look like someone from a country where food is scarce. When I went to college, the food was so bad that I started having a weight problem. When I got skinny again, I got a lot of attention, which wasn't all welcome. I prefer to blend into the background. When I met DH I was a little overweight. I think I liked that there wasn't pressure to be skinny since he married me when I was heavier. Over the years, there were many periods when I got skinny, not by trying. When my daughters were in high school we shared clothes, mostly size 1s. The last several years I put on a few pounds a year until I was the heaviest I've ever been. Then I had an accident followed by an illness and lost 25 pounds. Now I'm around 120, but I feel like the only way to maintain it is to skip a meal here and there because I have no willpower to eat healthy all the time. I'm torn between wanting to really enjoy myself, which includes eating great food, and wanting to like how I look. This entire year, I've looked pretty good but no one sees it other than DH. My pretty clothes aren't being worn.


----------



## More bags

I am sorry I don’t have any advice to offer on the weight fluctuations conversations. It is really hard and incredibly frustrating. I have been wearing pants with elastic waistbands and staying away from pants with buttons, hooks and zippers. If only I could stay away from the comfort baking - cakes, cookies, muffins, loaves ... 

OFF TOPIC - Let’s talk about books!
I finished reading All the Devils Are Here by Louise Penny (#16). @ElainePG, I am thinking of you. I recall you’ve read some of the books in the series. This one was really satisfying, maybe part of the enjoyment came from reading it while I was cozy in front of the fireplace.

Does anyone have book recommendations they would like to share? We’re heading into more Covid Lockdown restrictions.


----------



## Katinahat

SouthernPurseGal said:


> My new antigona and Sofia.
> I’ve never seen a darker navy!!
> It’s funny you guys were talking about your relationship with you clothes when you have weight fluctuations. I have fluxed 30-40 pounds (not just during my 4 pregnancies)  in my adult life but I am tall and can carry a wide range of weights and look some kind of slender. (Just not THAT wide...maybe a 20 pound range that is equally attractive in different ways before I am decidedly too thin or too bloated). As I have aged and my figure has changed and rebounded differently after pregnancies in my thirties than it did with my pregnancies in my twenties.... my base point just keeps expanding on the scale.
> 
> Rather than diet and struggle as you gals have done, I took the easy way out and had surgery to relocate my tummy and upper body chub into my flat booty. I’m such a cheater.
> But why I related to what you guys were saying about your relationship with your clothes in regards to your body changes, one of the reasons I justified the thousands of bucks on the BBL was because I own much more than that in fashion items that I would be able to truly enjoy if I had a different body contour and had a redistribution of my fat. That made me feel it was somehow worth it....


To me what you did sounds harder than any diet. I’m no way brave enough to do it. It must take a lot of courage! And never have I a flat booty - even when very slim in my 20s! I’m just hoping that I’m able to keep it off as, unlike you, I’m not tall and additional pounds don’t carry well.


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> My weight is a mystery to me. I was skinny most of my life. In my childhood pictures, I look like someone from a country where food is scarce. When I went to college, the food was so bad that I started having a weight problem. When I got skinny again, I got a lot of attention, which wasn't all welcome. I prefer to blend into the background. When I met DH I was a little overweight. I think I liked that there wasn't pressure to be skinny since he married me when I was heavier. Over the years, there were many periods when I got skinny, not by trying. When my daughters were in high school we shared clothes, mostly size 1s. The last several years I put on a few pounds a year until I was the heaviest I've ever been. Then I had an accident followed by an illness and lost 25 pounds. Now I'm around 120, but I feel like the only way to maintain it is to skip a meal here and there because I have no willpower to eat healthy all the time. I'm torn between wanting to really enjoy myself, which includes eating great food, and wanting to like how I look. This entire year, I've looked pretty good but no one sees it other than DH. My pretty clothes aren't being worn.


You sound like you have a naturally fast metabolism that’s slowed as you have matured. I think I’m pretty much the same. I was really slim into my 30s but had a rather unhealthy relationship with food in my 20s which compounded it. Not going back to that place and pregnancies led to me gaining a lot in my mid 30s - 40s. It’s only lockdown and a desire to be healthy that inspired change. I like the new me and as I’m at work I’m wearing nice clothes and skinny jeans.

It’s interesting to hear how you maintain. 120 is awesome! I’m not sure how I’m going to do that when I hit my new target it’s moved from 133 to 126 to 122 as I’ve progressed. Christmas coming up is such a period of indulgence too. I don’t want to undo all my good work but I do want to enjoy what little action we are allowed with the restrictions.

I’m sure you’ll get to wear your pretty clothes soon!


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> Congratulations on your new bags! I really like the Antigona- what a great colour!
> 
> Sometimes I really wished I had the chance to just cheat on my fat...  I used to be heavier than I am today until I was almost 40. Three pregnancies in my 30ies added weight- some disappeared, some stayed. The year I turned 40 I simply stopped eating and lost a lot in a very short time. I loved my new body and promptly had another baby. The weight gain was minimal, towards the end you could see the baby outlined on my belly ready to tear me apart... unlike the three before him this one did severe damage to my belly, though. What used to be flat remained flabby and after 11 years still is...


Baby’s are hard on the body at the best of times. It takes a lot to bounce back and 4 pregnancies is a lot. Sounds like you must have a wonderful big family!


----------



## Katinahat

More bags said:


> I am sorry I don’t have any advice to offer on the weight fluctuations conversations. It is really hard and incredibly frustrating. I have been wearing pants with elastic waistbands and staying away from pants with buttons, hooks and zippers. If only I could stay away from the comfort baking - cakes, cookies, muffins, loaves ...
> 
> OFF TOPIC - Let’s talk about books!
> I finished reading All the Devils Are Here by Louise Penny (#16). @ElainePG, I am thinking of you. I recall you’ve read some of the books in the series. This one was really satisfying, maybe part of the enjoyment came from reading it while I was cozy in front of the fireplace.
> 
> Does anyone have book recommendations they would like to share? We’re heading into more Covid Lockdown restrictions.


Good topic. I’ve been a bit off reading this year. Unable to focus as I’m caught up with other thoughts. I love a historical detective novel myself. I save chick lit for by the pool and there’s not been any of that.  

In that genre, I’m looking forward to the latest S.J.Parris and Andrew Taylor books over the Christmas break when I have two weeks off work. They are waiting on my kindle.


----------



## jblended

More bags said:


> OFF TOPIC - Let’s talk about books!


Great topic! I've just started Derren Brown's 'Happy'. I love him and the fact that he's broken the 4th wall over his career, showing his audience how people are influenced in magic but also through advertising and marketing. The book is not what I expected so far (though I've only just started it).
Actually, if anyone is interested, you can watch him on Youtube (these shows were originally broadcast years ago) where he breaks down the techniques he uses to influence people for his tricks. In recent years he started using those techniques to help people overcome their phobias. Interesting stuff.


----------



## SakuraSakura

whateve said:


> Did you get it?



I was able to fight temptation! I may have won the battle, but the war is far from over...


----------



## SakuraSakura

More bags said:


> I am sorry I don’t have any advice to offer on the weight fluctuations conversations. It is really hard and incredibly frustrating. I have been wearing pants with elastic waistbands and staying away from pants with buttons, hooks and zippers. If only I could stay away from the comfort baking - cakes, cookies, muffins, loaves ...
> 
> OFF TOPIC - Let’s talk about books!
> I finished reading All the Devils Are Here by Louise Penny (#16). @ElainePG, I am thinking of you. I recall you’ve read some of the books in the series. This one was really satisfying, maybe part of the enjoyment came from reading it while I was cozy in front of the fireplace.
> 
> Does anyone have book recommendations they would like to share? We’re heading into more Covid Lockdown restrictions.



Although this is a pretty controversial read, I really enjoyed Lolita. It’s a darker story but the writing style is gripping and elegant. If I were to write about any book I’ve read in my lifetime, it would be my first pick!


----------



## BowieFan1971

More bags said:


> I am sorry I don’t have any advice to offer on the weight fluctuations conversations. It is really hard and incredibly frustrating. I have been wearing pants with elastic waistbands and staying away from pants with buttons, hooks and zippers. If only I could stay away from the comfort baking - cakes, cookies, muffins, loaves ...
> 
> OFF TOPIC - Let’s talk about books!
> I finished reading All the Devils Are Here by Louise Penny (#16). @ElainePG, I am thinking of you. I recall you’ve read some of the books in the series. This one was really satisfying, maybe part of the enjoyment came from reading it while I was cozy in front of the fireplace.
> 
> Does anyone have book recommendations they would like to share? We’re heading into more Covid Lockdown restrictions.


After re-reading the Sookie Stackhouse novels for pure entertainment value, I am starting Gore Vidals American Chronicles again. Read them about 15 years ago...he brings history to life. I love when a “character” comes in that I have to Google to remember details about or how he reminds us that history books never mention the people who were true players in their time but are now only names at best. People like Steven Miller, Rudy Giuliani or Mitch McConnell. Just like people like Tip O’Neal or John Boehner are barely noted today. He also fleshes out presidents that are a list of achievements or disasters and makes them into real people. All without changing history.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Are you kidding? The surgery was an outpatient experience where I was 5 hours at the hospital for  3 hours under general anesthesia and I have been 420 (+ Rx muscle relaxants) enjoying at home  my two weeks of recovery pretty comfortably. I didn't take more than 2 days off work. It's just money (I sold 5 bags to pay for it) and healing from bruises and soreness and swelling for ten days and then more or less back to normal although the entire swelling takes 6-12 months to go down 100%. 
I was 115 in high school at 5'7" so SKINNY, 125-130 on the pill in college, then back down to 120 at age 30 after two kids and again SKINNY, and the last eleven years I've put on two to three lasting pounds per year with two more pregnancies and grad school and fluctuations in happiness. I was 155 at weigh in for the surgery but I had been eating extra the two weeks leading up and was bloated on the beginning of my period so 150 might have been more realistic but I am not happy over 135 so the 5L that was sucked out of me(1.6L of fat, the rest is anesthetic fluid that the surgeon injected), was surely unwanted excess.... Even if the entire 5L was fat it would have been available as unwanted fat. My tummy was a gold mine after 4 pregnancies. My flat butt got a boost but most won't stick so I'm hoping for as much to last as the butt fairy allows me.

I totally related to the lady who said she is torn between wanting to enjoy life and wanting to like how you look. A bloated waistline bums me the beep out. But...food!!!! And..... not having an obsessive relationship with food and engaging in self deprivation is better than doing so! Incompatible and unfair.
Finally my compression garments are not like torture devices cutting off my circulation. They feel comfortable to wear so I'm thinking about trading in my size small Squeem waist trainer for a size XS. Good problems to have considering the purses I sold off to get to this point!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Here is me with no compression garments, having a breathing break, and about to go run an errand with my Ferragamo Sofia small. Or is this mini.... Way smaller than the vast majority of the ones for sale out there, and I LOVE this size. I'm bummed my antigona doesn't hold my MacBook air. May have to get the antigona medium or the celine belt bag mini instead of micro. But I love carrying Crossbody as I have two little girls and two puppies so my hands gotta be free. But my MacBook air.....


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Here is me with no compression garments, having a breathing break, and about to go run an errand with my Ferragamo Sofia small. Or is this mini.... Way smaller than the vast majority of the ones for sale out there, and I LOVE this size. I'm bummed my antigona doesn't hold my MacBook air. May have to get the antigona medium or the celine belt bag mini instead of micro. But I love carrying Crossbody as I have two little girls and two puppies so my hands gotta be free. But my MacBook air.....


Congrats! You are skinny! It´s great you feel happy in your body now! 
Enjoy it and enjoy your fabulous bags!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Dior in the wild...
(The chocolates are for a Christmas parcel, the crisps for my son... just to put things straight...)


----------



## BowieFan1971

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Here is me with no compression garments, having a breathing break, and about to go run an errand with my Ferragamo Sofia small. Or is this mini.... Way smaller than the vast majority of the ones for sale out there, and I LOVE this size. I'm bummed my antigona doesn't hold my MacBook air. May have to get the antigona medium or the celine belt bag mini instead of micro. But I love carrying Crossbody as I have two little girls and two puppies so my hands gotta be free. But my MacBook air.....



You are so thin! Looks like the surgery was a success!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> View attachment 4914413
> 
> 
> Dior in the wild...
> (The chocolates are for a Christmas parcel, the crisps for my son... just to put things straight...)


It took me a minute to find it!


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Here is me with no compression garments, having a breathing break, and about to go run an errand with my Ferragamo Sofia small. Or is this mini.... Way smaller than the vast majority of the ones for sale out there, and I LOVE this size. I'm bummed my antigona doesn't hold my MacBook air. May have to get the antigona medium or the celine belt bag mini instead of micro. But I love carrying Crossbody as I have two little girls and two puppies so my hands gotta be free. But my MacBook air.....


You look wonderful and I love the bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Here is me with no compression garments, having a breathing break, and about to go run an errand with my Ferragamo Sofia small. Or is this mini.... Way smaller than the vast majority of the ones for sale out there, and I LOVE this size. I'm bummed my antigona doesn't hold my MacBook air. May have to get the antigona medium or the celine belt bag mini instead of micro. But I love carrying Crossbody as I have two little girls and two puppies so my hands gotta be free. But my MacBook air.....


You look great (and so does your bag)!


----------



## More bags

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Here is me with no compression garments, having a breathing break, and about to go run an errand with my Ferragamo Sofia small. Or is this mini.... Way smaller than the vast majority of the ones for sale out there, and I LOVE this size. I'm bummed my antigona doesn't hold my MacBook air. May have to get the antigona medium or the celine belt bag mini instead of micro. But I love carrying Crossbody as I have two little girls and two puppies so my hands gotta be free. But my MacBook air.....


 
I love your Sofia and you look fabulous! Congrats on doing your procedure.


----------



## jblended

cowgirlsboots said:


> View attachment 4914413
> 
> 
> Dior in the wild...
> (The chocolates are for a Christmas parcel, the crisps for my son... just to put things straight...)


I spy with my little eye...
I had to run a search after this post to see if you revealed this bag earlier, and you did! It's the most amazing mustard colour! Congratulations! I love it as much as I loved your unique Trailer Trash bags. 
Getting a good shade of yellow is so difficult and this mustard is killer! 

Who was it who shared a yellow bag a while ago on the thread? Was it @papertiger ? Sorry, my memory is awful!
I just remember loving the sunshine yellow colour of it.


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> Good topic. I’ve been a bit off reading this year. Unable to focus as I’m caught up with other thoughts. I love a historical detective novel myself. I save chick lit for by the pool and there’s not been any of that.
> 
> In that genre, I’m looking forward to the latest S.J.Parris and Andrew Taylor books over the Christmas break when I have two weeks off work. They are waiting on my kindle.


I looked up S.J. Parris and Andrew Taylor. I love historical ficton and mysteries/thrillers! Thanks for the recommendations.


jblended said:


> Great topic! I've just started Derren Brown's 'Happy'. I love him and the fact that he's broken the 4th wall over his career, showing his audience how people are influenced in magic but also through advertising and marketing. The book is not what I expected so far (though I've only just started it).
> Actually, if anyone is interested, you can watch him on Youtube (these shows were originally broadcast years ago) where he breaks down the techniques he uses to influence people for his tricks. In recent years he started using those techniques to help people overcome their phobias. Interesting stuff.


That book looks like a thought provoking read!


SakuraSakura said:


> Although this is a pretty controversial read, I really enjoyed Lolita. It’s a darker story but the writing style is gripping and elegant. If I were to write about any book I’ve read in my lifetime, it would be my first pick!


So interesting, it brings another title to my mind. Have you read My Dark Vanessa by Kate Elizabeth Russell?


BowieFan1971 said:


> After re-reading the Sookie Stackhouse novels for pure entertainment value, I am starting Gore Vidals American Chronicles again. Read them about 15 years ago...he brings history to life. I love when a “character” comes in that I have to Google to remember details about or how he reminds us that history books never mention the people who were true players in their time but are now only names at best. People like Steven Miller, Rudy Giuliani or Mitch McConnell. Just like people like Tip O’Neal or John Boehner are barely noted today. He also fleshes out presidents that are a list of achievements or disasters and makes them into real people. All without changing history.


Great descriptive review!


----------



## papertiger

jblended said:


> I spy with my little eye...
> I had to run a search after this post to see if you revealed this bag earlier, and you did! It's the most amazing mustard colour! Congratulations! I love it as much as I loved your unique Trailer Trash bags.
> Getting a good shade of yellow is so difficult and this mustard is killer!
> 
> Who was it who shared a yellow bag a while ago on the thread? Was it @papertiger ? Sorry, my memory is awful!
> I just remember loving the sunshine yellow colour of it.



I like yellow and mustard but I didn't think it was me.

I have a yellow python Sergio Rossi clutch, but I'm not even sure where I've hidden it from myself.


----------



## jblended

papertiger said:


> I like yellow and mustard but I didn't think it was me.
> 
> I have a yellow python Sergio Rossi clutch, but I'm not even sure where I've hidden it from myself.


Oops! Sorry, my memory is nonexistent! 

I found the original post just now! It was @Sparkletastic who shared a stunning yellow Miss Dior bag. 
I had no idea Dior offered such lovely yellows! The ones I see in real life are always black or the oblique print in blue. I learn so much on here.


----------



## doni

Trying to keep up with this thread! 

Love the discussion on books, as I am getting into that business at the moment. I am very into Christmas books, and this year more than ever, it is time to cuddle up and reflect on the season, so I leave this recommendations.













jblended said:


> I found that going for long walks (regardless of how exhausted I felt) helped ease my anxiety and sadness. If you're able, perhaps you may try that and see if it helps you.



Walks open air are so important. In these confinment times I almost feel this is priority number one really.



whateve said:


> My weight is a mystery to me. I was skinny most of my life. In my childhood pictures, I look like someone from a country where food is scarce. When I went to college, the food was so bad that I started having a weight problem. When I got skinny again, I got a lot of attention, which wasn't all welcome. I prefer to blend into the background. When I met DH I was a little overweight. I think I liked that there wasn't pressure to be skinny since he married me when I was heavier. Over the years, there were many periods when I got skinny, not by trying. When my daughters were in high school we shared clothes, mostly size 1s. The last several years I put on a few pounds a year until I was the heaviest I've ever been. Then I had an accident followed by an illness and lost 25 pounds. Now I'm around 120, but I feel like the only way to maintain it is to skip a meal here and there because I have no willpower to eat healthy all the time. I'm torn between wanting to really enjoy myself, which includes eating great food, and wanting to like how I look. This entire year, I've looked pretty good but no one sees it other than DH. My pretty clothes aren't being worn.



This to me kind of highlights how much hormones have to do with weight fluctuation which I think we underestimate.
I was always thin, the type that would “diet” to gain weigh (eating penaut butter with a spoon to pile up the calories). Then in my pregnancies, I blew up like a ballon, 22+ kilos my first (starting at 47/48) which I then proceeded to loose. Now with age and after thyroid surgery I have these few extra kilos which I realize do good to my face but I am just not confortable with because I am not used to them, like I feel they do not belong to who I am. Oh well...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

...just to reassure all of you about weight.. this is me. Amazingly the true vintage dress pattern I made this dress from did fit all my measurements perfectly. This dress makes me feel pretty and totally at peace with my body.


----------



## muchstuff

cowgirlsboots said:


> ...just to reassure all of you about weight.. this is me. Amazingly the true vintage dress pattern I made this dress from did fit all my measurements perfectly. This dress makes me feel pretty and totally at peace with my body.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915049


You look fabulous!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> I spy with my little eye...
> I had to run a search after this post to see if you revealed this bag earlier, and you did! It's the most amazing mustard colour! Congratulations! I love it as much as I loved your unique Trailer Trash bags.
> Getting a good shade of yellow is so difficult and this mustard is killer!
> 
> Who was it who shared a yellow bag a while ago on the thread? Was it @papertiger ? Sorry, my memory is awful!
> I just remember loving the sunshine yellow colour of it.



Thank you @jblended ! I love this bag! It has become my every day feel good bag. 
I found it in the classifieds with pictures that made the colour a guessing game at a price too good to be true. I took the risk, then learned it was shipped from Hungary... my nerves were on a roller coaster ride until it arrived and was the most amazing good surprise. 
The colour is so bright and rich it makes the GHW (which I usually do not like) look almost silver. Even DH loves this bag. 

The Trailer Trash bags are sitting on display in my room making me happy every day. They are too delicate to use for grocery store trips.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> I am sorry I don’t have any advice to offer on the weight fluctuations conversations. It is really hard and incredibly frustrating. I have been wearing pants with elastic waistbands and staying away from pants with buttons, hooks and zippers. If only I could stay away from the comfort baking - cakes, cookies, muffins, loaves ...
> 
> OFF TOPIC - Let’s talk about books!
> I finished reading All the Devils Are Here by Louise Penny (#16). @ElainePG, I am thinking of you. I recall you’ve read some of the books in the series. This one was really satisfying, maybe part of the enjoyment came from reading it while I was cozy in front of the fireplace.
> 
> Does anyone have book recommendations they would like to share? We’re heading into more Covid Lockdown restrictions.



I´m totally into Steinbeck at the moment. The Grapes of Wrath are a book I come back to every few months for example. 
I really enjoy Thomas Wolfe, too. Look Homeward Angel and Of Time and the River are good old friends. 
I am Charlotte Simmons by Tom Wolfe is another favourite. 
Not to forget Irving, sometimes a bit of Updike and Jack Kerouac...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

muchstuff said:


> You look fabulous!



Thank-you so much @muchstuff ! This was a happy day I couldn´t have enjoyed more and I felt absolutely content.


----------



## Katinahat

SakuraSakura said:


> Although this is a pretty controversial read, I really enjoyed Lolita. It’s a darker story but the writing style is gripping and elegant. If I were to write about any book I’ve read in my lifetime, it would be my first pick!


What a bizarre coincidence! I was looking up that book yesterday after something reminded me of someone I used to know who was obsessed by it. It’s very dark. Have you seen either of the movies?


----------



## Katinahat

More bags said:


> I looked up S.J. Parris and Andrew Taylor. I love historical ficton and mysteries/thrillers! Thanks for the recommendations.


I hope you enjoy them! I did!


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m totally into Steinbeck at the moment. The Grapes of Wrath are a book I come back to every few months for example.
> I really enjoy Thomas Wolfe, too. Look Homeward Angel and Of Time and the River are good old friends.
> I am Charlotte Simmons by Tom Wolfe is another favourite.
> Not to forget Irving, sometimes a bit of Updike and Jack Kerouac...


Irving is great. I heard him do a book reading from the Forth Hand when it was released. I’ve just looked it up and that was nearly 20 years ago! Time flies...


----------



## keodi

SouthernPurseGal said:


> My new antigona and Sofia.
> I’ve never seen a darker navy!!
> It’s funny you guys were talking about your relationship with you clothes when you have weight fluctuations. I have fluxed 30-40 pounds (not just during my 4 pregnancies)  in my adult life but I am tall and can carry a wide range of weights and look some kind of slender. (Just not THAT wide...maybe a 20 pound range that is equally attractive in different ways before I am decidedly too thin or too bloated). As I have aged and my figure has changed and rebounded differently after pregnancies in my thirties than it did with my pregnancies in my twenties.... my base point just keeps expanding on the scale.
> 
> Rather than diet and struggle as you gals have done, I took the easy way out and had surgery to relocate my tummy and upper body chub into my flat booty. I’m such a cheater.
> But why I related to what you guys were saying about your relationship with your clothes in regards to your body changes, one of the reasons I justified the thousands of bucks on the BBL was because I own much more than that in fashion items that I would be able to truly enjoy if I had a different body contour and had a redistribution of my fat. That made me feel it was somehow worth it....


I love the new bag additions!


SouthernPurseGal said:


> Here is me with no compression garments, having a breathing break, and about to go run an errand with my Ferragamo Sofia small. Or is this mini.... Way smaller than the vast majority of the ones for sale out there, and I LOVE this size. I'm bummed my antigona doesn't hold my MacBook air. May have to get the antigona medium or the celine belt bag mini instead of micro. But I love carrying Crossbody as I have two little girls and two puppies so my hands gotta be free. But my MacBook air.....


Wow! you look fantastic!


cowgirlsboots said:


> ...just to reassure all of you about weight.. this is me. Amazingly the true vintage dress pattern I made this dress from did fit all my measurements perfectly. This dress makes me feel pretty and totally at peace with my body.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915049


You look great in that dress!


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> ...just to reassure all of you about weight.. this is me. Amazingly the true vintage dress pattern I made this dress from did fit all my measurements perfectly. This dress makes me feel pretty and totally at peace with my body.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915049


You look absolutely stunning and good to see you with a pram too.


----------



## Katinahat

doni said:


> Trying to keep up with this thread!
> 
> Love the discussion on books, as I am getting into that business at the moment. I am very into Christmas books, and this year more than ever, it is time to cuddle up and reflect on the season, so I leave this recommendations.


I LOVE Christmas novels in December! I always have one on the go. I’ve just heard my New Year’s break too the family holiday home 1 hour north will have to be cancelled due to restrictions. There’s clearly going to be a lot of reading time!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Katinahat said:


> What a bizarre coincidence! I was looking up that book yesterday after something reminded me of someone I used to know who was obsessed by it. It’s very dark. Have you seen either of the movies?



I have! I've seen the 1997 version.


----------



## SakuraSakura

More bags said:


> I looked up S.J. Parris and Andrew Taylor. I love historical ficton and mysteries/thrillers! Thanks for the recommendations.
> 
> That book looks like a thought provoking read!
> 
> So interesting, it brings another title to my mind. Have you read My Dark Vanessa by Kate Elizabeth Russell?
> 
> Great descriptive review!




I now need to read My Dark Vanessa! Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## muchstuff

SakuraSakura said:


> I now need to read My Dark Vanessa! Thanks for the suggestion!


My Dark Vanessa is definitely worth a read. I'll have to reread Lolita, it's been a long time.


----------



## doni

cowgirlsboots said:


> ...just to reassure all of you about weight.. this is me. Amazingly the true vintage dress pattern I made this dress from did fit all my measurements perfectly. This dress makes me feel pretty and totally at peace with my body.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915049


I cannot believe you made this. You look beyond fabulous! 

It is true we have basically forgotten, that clothes used to be made to fit. When you think about it, it is kind of incredible we expect everybody to conform to a standard cut for a given piece of clothing... No wonder we have more body issues nowadays, when we expect our bodies to fit our clothes, instead of the other way round...


----------



## jblended

doni said:


> I cannot believe you made this. You look beyond fabulous!


Seconded!


doni said:


> It is true we have basically forgotten, that clothes used to be made to fit. When you think about it, it is kind of incredible we expect everybody to conform to a standard cut for a given piece of clothing... No wonder we have more body issues nowadays, when we expect our bodies to fit our clothes, instead of the other way round...


Now that was a reality check for me! I had actually forgotten this! How true!


----------



## jblended

After a few days cuddling with my cats and basically clinging onto my mum as though I am a 2 year old again  it is time to return to hospital.
I had intended to snap a picture of the 2 bags I'd managed to use during my walks since I got home (they are well-loved and sooo smooshy), but alas did not get the chance. 
It has been lovely to be back, even for such a short time. This place never disappoints!
Take care everyone! Stay safe and keep smiling! Hopefully normalcy is around the corner. Please do hang in there and take care of your mental (as well as physical) health!


----------



## More bags

doni said:


> Trying to keep up with this thread!
> 
> Love the discussion on books, as I am getting into that business at the moment. I am very into Christmas books, and this year more than ever, it is time to cuddle up and reflect on the season, so I leave this recommendations.
> 
> View attachment 4914827
> View attachment 4914828
> View attachment 4914829
> View attachment 4914830
> View attachment 4914831
> View attachment 4914832
> View attachment 4914833
> View attachment 4914835
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walks open air are so important. In these confinment times I almost feel this is priority number one really.
> 
> 
> 
> This to me kind of highlights how much hormones have to do with weight fluctuation which I think we underestimate.
> I was always thin, the type that would “diet” to gain weigh (eating penaut butter with a spoon to pile up the calories). Then in my pregnancies, I blew up like a ballon, 22+ kilos my first (starting at 47/48) which I then proceeded to loose. Now with age and after thyroid surgery I have these few extra kilos which I realize do good to my face but I am just not confortable with because I am not used to them, like I feel they do not belong to who I am. Oh well...


@doni I am so excited to look into your book recommendations, thank you! I think it’s really cool that you’re in the book industry, too.


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> ...just to reassure all of you about weight.. this is me. Amazingly the true vintage dress pattern I made this dress from did fit all my measurements perfectly. This dress makes me feel pretty and totally at peace with my body.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915049


You look beautiful and elegant @cowgirlsboots! The dress is lovely and your handbag is a perfect match - you are so talented!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m totally into Steinbeck at the moment. The Grapes of Wrath are a book I come back to every few months for example.
> I really enjoy Thomas Wolfe, too. Look Homeward Angel and Of Time and the River are good old friends.
> I am Charlotte Simmons by Tom Wolfe is another favourite.
> Not to forget Irving, sometimes a bit of Updike and Jack Kerouac...


I loved Steinbeck’s The Grapes of Wrath! I am adding your other recommendations to my to read list. Thanks!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> ...just to reassure all of you about weight.. this is me. Amazingly the true vintage dress pattern I made this dress from did fit all my measurements perfectly. This dress makes me feel pretty and totally at peace with my body.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915049


Looking fabulous and I love the pram too.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> I hope you enjoy them! I did!


I will have to check them out as well.


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> ...just to reassure all of you about weight.. this is me. Amazingly the true vintage dress pattern I made this dress from did fit all my measurements perfectly. This dress makes me feel pretty and totally at peace with my body.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915049


ohmigosh! Beautiful! 
And I love the dress! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m totally into Steinbeck at the moment. The Grapes of Wrath are a book I come back to every few months for example.
> I really enjoy Thomas Wolfe, too. Look Homeward Angel and Of Time and the River are good old friends.
> I am Charlotte Simmons by Tom Wolfe is another favourite.
> Not to forget Irving, sometimes a bit of Updike and Jack Kerouac...


We may be sisters - both Dior fans and your favorite authors are also mine. 
Love Steinbeck - my favorite is East of Eden. 
John Irving - The World According to Garth and A Prayer for Owen Meany
I have a shelf in our ‘library’ for my favorites, I‘ll take a picture when the light is better.

sorry I’ve been MIA lately - holiday blues - but our Zoom Cheers went well. ❤️


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> ...just to reassure all of you about weight.. this is me. Amazingly the true vintage dress pattern I made this dress from did fit all my measurements perfectly. This dress makes me feel pretty and totally at peace with my body.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915049



Beautiful, so stylish, love love


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m totally into Steinbeck at the moment. The Grapes of Wrath are a book I come back to every few months for example.
> I really enjoy Thomas Wolfe, too. Look Homeward Angel and Of Time and the River are good old friends.
> I am Charlotte Simmons by Tom Wolfe is another favourite.
> Not to forget Irving, sometimes a bit of Updike and Jack Kerouac...



We read Steinbeck at school and still remember it


----------



## papertiger

jblended said:


> After a few days cuddling with my cats and basically clinging onto my mum as though I am a 2 year old again  it is time to return to hospital.
> I had intended to snap a picture of the 2 bags I'd managed to use during my walks since I got home (they are well-loved and sooo smooshy), but alas did not get the chance.
> It has been lovely to be back, even for such a short time. This place never disappoints!
> Take care everyone! Stay safe and keep smiling! Hopefully normalcy is around the corner. Please do hang in there and take care of your mental (as well as physical) health!


----------



## papertiger

No news on bags, but I did purchase a potentially disastrous, spontaneous SLG from Hermes. I passed that hideous professional exam I told you about (second try. It took me all Summer to study for and I hated most of it apart from officially mentoring 3 of my colleagues, so thank goodness I passed because I wasn't even sure I wanted to try again. Funny thing, the first time I studied _hard _and diligently, did all the right things, presentation to time, all the right docs, 3 000 words on theory blah blah. This time, I didn't have a minute to prep and in the exam was stopped mid-flow ramble etc. Same stony-faced woman on the panel too. Anyway, I passed - straight to Hermes.com to celebrate 

I feel a renewed sense of energy towards doing bay and selling though, my mannequin is wearing a sheepskin I'll take pictures of tomorrow. Never mind bags, I want at least 6 coats gone.


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> No news on bags, but I did purchase a potentially disastrous, spontaneous SLG from Hermes. I passed that hideous professional exam I told you about (second try. It took me all Summer to study for and I hated most of it apart from officially mentoring 3 of my colleagues, so thank goodness I passed because I wasn't even sure I wanted to try again. Funny thing, the first time I studied _hard _and diligently, did all the right things, presentation to time, all the right docs, 3 000 words on theory blah blah. This time, I didn't have a minute to prep and in the exam was stopped mid-flow ramble etc. Same stony-faced woman on the panel too. Anyway, I passed - straight to Hermes.com to celebrate
> 
> I feel a renewed sense of energy towards doing bay and selling though, my mannequin is wearing a sheepskin I'll take pictures of tomorrow. Never mind bags, I want at least 6 coats gone.


Congratulations!


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> No news on bags, but I did purchase a potentially disastrous, spontaneous SLG from Hermes. I passed that hideous professional exam I told you about (second try. It took me all Summer to study for and I hated most of it apart from officially mentoring 3 of my colleagues, so thank goodness I passed because I wasn't even sure I wanted to try again. Funny thing, the first time I studied _hard _and diligently, did all the right things, presentation to time, all the right docs, 3 000 words on theory blah blah. This time, I didn't have a minute to prep and in the exam was stopped mid-flow ramble etc. Same stony-faced woman on the panel too. Anyway, I passed - straight to Hermes.com to celebrate
> 
> I feel a renewed sense of energy towards doing bay and selling though, my mannequin is wearing a sheepskin I'll take pictures of tomorrow. Never mind bags, I want at least 6 coats gone.


Congratulations!!! 
I’m so pleased for you - wonderful news!
Very curious about the potentially disastrous SLG... I hope to see photos!


(pssttt - I wore my PC of the most curious colors today - thought of you!  )


----------



## muchstuff

papertiger said:


> No news on bags, but I did purchase a potentially disastrous, spontaneous SLG from Hermes. I passed that hideous professional exam I told you about (second try. It took me all Summer to study for and I hated most of it apart from officially mentoring 3 of my colleagues, so thank goodness I passed because I wasn't even sure I wanted to try again. Funny thing, the first time I studied _hard _and diligently, did all the right things, presentation to time, all the right docs, 3 000 words on theory blah blah. This time, I didn't have a minute to prep and in the exam was stopped mid-flow ramble etc. Same stony-faced woman on the panel too. Anyway, I passed - straight to Hermes.com to celebrate
> 
> I feel a renewed sense of energy towards doing bay and selling though, my mannequin is wearing a sheepskin I'll take pictures of tomorrow. Never mind bags, I want at least 6 coats gone.


Congrats!


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> No news on bags, but I did purchase a potentially disastrous, spontaneous SLG from Hermes. I passed that hideous professional exam I told you about (second try. It took me all Summer to study for and I hated most of it apart from officially mentoring 3 of my colleagues, so thank goodness I passed because I wasn't even sure I wanted to try again. Funny thing, the first time I studied _hard _and diligently, did all the right things, presentation to time, all the right docs, 3 000 words on theory blah blah. This time, I didn't have a minute to prep and in the exam was stopped mid-flow ramble etc. Same stony-faced woman on the panel too. Anyway, I passed - straight to Hermes.com to celebrate
> 
> I feel a renewed sense of energy towards doing bay and selling though, my mannequin is wearing a sheepskin I'll take pictures of tomorrow. Never mind bags, I want at least 6 coats gone.


Huge congratulations PT!    
I look forward to your SLG reveal!


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Congratulations!!!
> I’m so pleased for you - wonderful news!
> Very curious about the potentially disastrous SLG... I hope to see photos!
> 
> 
> (pssttt - I wore my PC of the most curious colors today - thought of you!  )




Thank you, ha, we shall see. It's a MM Calvi Pouch and I think I want it for a flat bag organiser, hard to tell without seeing it IRL. it should be here Mon. I was only looking for a normal, little Calvi to reward myself because my card hold is looking tatty. 

I still need a real card holder  .





Please post a link I wanna see


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Huge congratulations PT!
> I look forward to your SLG reveal!





muchstuff said:


> Congrats!




Thank you ladies, done and dusted and _never_ going there again.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> No news on bags, but I did purchase a potentially disastrous, spontaneous SLG from Hermes. I passed that hideous professional exam I told you about (second try. It took me all Summer to study for and I hated most of it apart from officially mentoring 3 of my colleagues, so thank goodness I passed because I wasn't even sure I wanted to try again. Funny thing, the first time I studied _hard _and diligently, did all the right things, presentation to time, all the right docs, 3 000 words on theory blah blah. This time, I didn't have a minute to prep and in the exam was stopped mid-flow ramble etc. Same stony-faced woman on the panel too. Anyway, I passed - straight to Hermes.com to celebrate
> 
> I feel a renewed sense of energy towards doing bay and selling though, my mannequin is wearing a sheepskin I'll take pictures of tomorrow. Never mind bags, I want at least 6 coats gone.


Congrats! That is wonderful news.


----------



## momasaurus

jblended said:


> After a few days cuddling with my cats and basically clinging onto my mum as though I am a 2 year old again  it is time to return to hospital.
> I had intended to snap a picture of the 2 bags I'd managed to use during my walks since I got home (they are well-loved and sooo smooshy), but alas did not get the chance.
> It has been lovely to be back, even for such a short time. This place never disappoints!
> Take care everyone! Stay safe and keep smiling! Hopefully normalcy is around the corner. Please do hang in there and take care of your mental (as well as physical) health!


Best wishes and strength to you!


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> No news on bags, but I did purchase a potentially disastrous, spontaneous SLG from Hermes. I passed that hideous professional exam I told you about (second try. It took me all Summer to study for and I hated most of it apart from officially mentoring 3 of my colleagues, so thank goodness I passed because I wasn't even sure I wanted to try again. Funny thing, the first time I studied _hard _and diligently, did all the right things, presentation to time, all the right docs, 3 000 words on theory blah blah. This time, I didn't have a minute to prep and in the exam was stopped mid-flow ramble etc. Same stony-faced woman on the panel too. Anyway, I passed - straight to Hermes.com to celebrate
> 
> I feel a renewed sense of energy towards doing bay and selling though, my mannequin is wearing a sheepskin I'll take pictures of tomorrow. Never mind bags, I want at least 6 coats gone.


Congrats on passing that exam. They probably make everyone try twice. Can we see your new item—potentially dangerous? 
EDIT: potentially dangerous indeed.... to me! I am addicted to Calvis (the little ones that don’t make such a dent in the bank account) and want to hear about this one. Great colors!


----------



## msd_bags

papertiger said:


> No news on bags, but I did purchase a potentially disastrous, spontaneous SLG from Hermes. I passed that hideous professional exam I told you about (second try. It took me all Summer to study for and I hated most of it apart from officially mentoring 3 of my colleagues, so thank goodness I passed because I wasn't even sure I wanted to try again. Funny thing, the first time I studied _hard _and diligently, did all the right things, presentation to time, all the right docs, 3 000 words on theory blah blah. This time, I didn't have a minute to prep and in the exam was stopped mid-flow ramble etc. Same stony-faced woman on the panel too. Anyway, I passed - straight to Hermes.com to celebrate
> 
> I feel a renewed sense of energy towards doing bay and selling though, my mannequin is wearing a sheepskin I'll take pictures of tomorrow. Never mind bags, I want at least 6 coats gone.


Yayyy, congrats!!


----------



## papertiger

msd_bags said:


> Yayyy, congrats!!





dcooney4 said:


> Congrats! That is wonderful news.



Thank you! 



momasaurus said:


> Congrats on passing that exam. They probably make everyone try twice. Can we see your new item—potentially dangerous?
> EDIT: potentially dangerous indeed.... to me! I am addicted to Calvis (the little ones that don’t make such a dent in the bank account) and want to hear about this one. Great colors!



LOL, you may be right, don't want to make it seem too easy. 

Exactly. And the type of card holder I'm replacing anyway. The individual slot ones don't work for me, either I'm embarrassing myself trying to get my card out in a queue, tug tug, or the slots are too big and cards fall in my bag (if lucky). The most important thing is not to lose ones cards, I need a bright colour in Epsom but not too light. My Rubis Dogon duo is actually a really good wallet, very good decision, but too big and heavy for the Evie round my next for hours. I'd like a little Lime or Granny Calvi for CCs and a Bambou for business cards (even though I bought a Georg Jensen in silver - again forgot about weight). I thought I'd get a co-ord Bastia while I'm about it. 

Catch is, I have an a GM agenda (they're not that big) for to do lists, and a GM Ezip for a larger note book for taking notes during meetings. I need to think what I can use _this_ one for. I never buy H without looking at things IRL unless I'm 100% sure (some scarves). 

*I can put-up with a difficult bag if it's beautiful enough, but I can't have spare SLGs just lying around.  Anyone else have these problems with SLGs?*


----------



## muchstuff

jblended said:


> After a few days cuddling with my cats and basically clinging onto my mum as though I am a 2 year old again  it is time to return to hospital.
> I had intended to snap a picture of the 2 bags I'd managed to use during my walks since I got home (they are well-loved and sooo smooshy), but alas did not get the chance.
> It has been lovely to be back, even for such a short time. This place never disappoints!
> Take care everyone! Stay safe and keep smiling! Hopefully normalcy is around the corner. Please do hang in there and take care of your mental (as well as physical) health!


All the best and looking forward to having you back again soon.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I don't have a collection of designer SLGs, papertiger so I am with you. I don't actually even have one anymore. I'm very happy with my massaccesi ten card holder with coin zip that fits in the tiniest purse but I have all the functions I need, so I never change out.

My small navy givenchy antigona is true love. Been carrying it for days. So stunning. Wish the strap was longer to wear Crossbody though. My small Sofia is better in that way. Neither fit my MacBook air though. I'm thinking about adding a baby ysl cabas now.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

doni said:


> I cannot believe you made this. You look beyond fabulous!
> 
> It is true we have basically forgotten, that clothes used to be made to fit. When you think about it, it is kind of incredible we expect everybody to conform to a standard cut for a given piece of clothing... No wonder we have more body issues nowadays, when we expect our bodies to fit our clothes, instead of the other way round...



I´ve long given up to believe in size tags. With modern clothes I just look and try on no matter what the tags says and sometimes even alter. For example I have to H+M blouses on the table right now that were from the plus size section. They have exactly the loose fit I wanted, but need to be adjusted to my hollow back. 
When buying vintage- especially homemade clothes-  I sometimes totally disregard the size the sellers state. Usually a well made garment can be altered several sizes upwards and downwards and I enjoy the challenge to fit them to my body. 
As I prefer "the real thing" there aren´t many vintage style dresses I actually made myself. But when I do it´s with a true vintage pattern and vintage material. It amazed me to see that for example with the pattern I used for this summer dress my measurements were a "size 2". The pattern started with a 0 and went up to a size 4. Not all ladies in the 50ies were elfins...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> After a few days cuddling with my cats and basically clinging onto my mum as though I am a 2 year old again  it is time to return to hospital.
> I had intended to snap a picture of the 2 bags I'd managed to use during my walks since I got home (they are well-loved and sooo smooshy), but alas did not get the chance.
> It has been lovely to be back, even for such a short time. This place never disappoints!
> Take care everyone! Stay safe and keep smiling! Hopefully normalcy is around the corner. Please do hang in there and take care of your mental (as well as physical) health!



Good Luck to you dear @jblended ! Take care and hopefully come back soon. xxx


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> You look beautiful and elegant @cowgirlsboots! The dress is lovely and your handbag is a perfect match - you are so talented!



Thank-you @More bags ! This handbag is a favourite! I bought it very cheap in Paris in a tiny cheap second hand store- dirty, dusty and in dire need of tlc. It came up beautifully. It´s my bag to reach for when wearing 40ies or 50ies dresses and needing to carry some stuff. I have a smaller and therefore more elegant size of almost the same model, too.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> We read Steinbeck at school and still remember it



I had to read it at school and fell in love.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> No news on bags, but I did purchase a potentially disastrous, spontaneous SLG from Hermes. I passed that hideous professional exam I told you about (second try. It took me all Summer to study for and I hated most of it apart from officially mentoring 3 of my colleagues, so thank goodness I passed because I wasn't even sure I wanted to try again. Funny thing, the first time I studied _hard _and diligently, did all the right things, presentation to time, all the right docs, 3 000 words on theory blah blah. This time, I didn't have a minute to prep and in the exam was stopped mid-flow ramble etc. Same stony-faced woman on the panel too. Anyway, I passed - straight to Hermes.com to celebrate
> 
> I feel a renewed sense of energy towards doing bay and selling though, my mannequin is wearing a sheepskin I'll take pictures of tomorrow. Never mind bags, I want at least 6 coats gone.



Congratulations on passing your exam! And on getting yourself a nice reward! 
You took the words right out of my mouth re coats. I´ve been selling all the coats I knew I wouldn´t wear anymore, too. Cheaply (still getting back what I paid...) but quickly! There´s only one left in my listings which might end up as sofa cushions in case it does not sell.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, you may be right, don't want to make it seem too easy.
> 
> Exactly. And the type of card holder I'm replacing anyway. The individual slot ones don't work for me, either I'm embarrassing myself trying to get my card out in a queue, tug tug, or the slots are too big and cards fall in my bag (if lucky). The most important thing is not to lose ones cards, I need a bright colour in Epsom but not too light. My Rubis Dogon duo is actually a really good wallet, very good decision, but too big and heavy for the Evie round my next for hours. I'd like a little Lime or Granny Calvi for CCs and a Bambou for business cards (even though I bought a Georg Jensen in silver - again forgot about weight). I thought I'd get a co-ord Bastia while I'm about it.
> 
> Catch is, I have an a GM agenda (they're not that big) for to do lists, and a GM Ezip for a larger note book for taking notes during meetings. I need to think what I can use _this_ one for. I never buy H without looking at things IRL unless I'm 100% sure (some scarves).
> 
> *I can put-up with a difficult bag if it's beautiful enough, but I can't have spare SLGs just lying around.  Anyone else have these problems with SLGs?*



I don´t have many SLGs and only two premier designer: a small Dior Trailer Trash wallet and the big Dior Karenina zip around wallet I recently bought. The latter has moved into my handbag and daily life replacing my beloved household brand wallet of many years. 
There are two or three household brand ones I use for travelling to manage budgets. 

A year or two ago I sold a pile of vintage Goldpfeil wallets that had come to me as extras with handbags and don´t miss any of them.


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, you may be right, don't want to make it seem too easy.
> 
> Exactly. And the type of card holder I'm replacing anyway. The individual slot ones don't work for me, either I'm embarrassing myself trying to get my card out in a queue, tug tug, or the slots are too big and cards fall in my bag (if lucky). The most important thing is not to lose ones cards, I need a bright colour in Epsom but not too light. My Rubis Dogon duo is actually a really good wallet, very good decision, but too big and heavy for the Evie round my next for hours. I'd like a little Lime or Granny Calvi for CCs and a Bambou for business cards (even though I bought a Georg Jensen in silver - again forgot about weight). I thought I'd get a co-ord Bastia while I'm about it.
> 
> Catch is, I have an a GM agenda (they're not that big) for to do lists, and a GM Ezip for a larger note book for taking notes during meetings. I need to think what I can use _this_ one for. I never buy H without looking at things IRL unless I'm 100% sure (some scarves).
> 
> *I can put-up with a difficult bag if it's beautiful enough, but I can't have spare SLGs just lying around.  Anyone else have these problems with SLGs?*


I have more SLGs than I need because I couldn't resist bargains. Once I load mine up with my cards and things, I rarely switch out of them, so I don't need more than I'm using.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Congratulations on passing your exam! And on getting yourself a nice reward!
> You took the words right out of my mouth re coats. I´ve been selling all the coats I knew I wouldn´t wear anymore, too. Cheaply (still getting back what I paid...) but quickly! There´s only one left in my listings which might end up as sofa cushions in case it does not sell.



Thank you. 

Yes, always the best plan upgrade, upgrade (bags, SLGS and coats too)


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> I have more SLGs than I need because I couldn't resist bargains. Once I load mine up with my cards and things, I rarely switch out of them, so I don't need more than I'm using.



This is my fear.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Yes, always the best plan upgrade, upgrade (bags, SLGS and coats too)



Fully agreed! The shabby and ill fitting coats have left me, now I have to wear the lovely ones I´ve been saving "for Sunday best"! 
While looking through my wardrobes and storage I even found a sheepskin I´ve never worn at all. And it´s glorious... plus it fits me perfectly...
Nice surprise!


----------



## dcooney4

I have very few slgs . I try to make sure I rotate on occasion, but if I find myself not using something then I let it go.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> I have very few slgs . I try to make sure I rotate on occasion, but if I find myself not using something then I let it go.



Yup, I won't keep the large Calvi if I think it's going to end up in its box somewhere.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Fully agreed! The shabby and ill fitting coats have left me, now I have to wear the lovely ones I´ve been saving "for Sunday best"!
> While looking through my wardrobes and storage I even found a sheepskin I´ve never worn at all. And it´s glorious... plus it fits me perfectly...
> Nice surprise!
> 
> View attachment 4916532


That's beautiful! I remember my mom having a coat like that. It was expensive.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> That's beautiful! I remember my mom having a coat like that. It was expensive.


Thank-you! I love this coat and put it aside after buying it a couple of years ago because I feared to ruin it... it´s like new- maybe the previous owner safed it for Sunday best, too- high time I get some wear out of it! 
I´m sure it was expensive when bought new. The quality is amazing.  For me it was cheap. I clearly remember paying 33 Euro for it on ebay- some time in spring when nobody wanted a sheepskin coat.


----------



## Kimbashop

cowgirlsboots said:


> ...just to reassure all of you about weight.. this is me. Amazingly the true vintage dress pattern I made this dress from did fit all my measurements perfectly. This dress makes me feel pretty and totally at peace with my body.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915049


What a lovely picture! Your dress is stunning and looks perfect on you.


----------



## Kimbashop

jblended said:


> After a few days cuddling with my cats and basically clinging onto my mum as though I am a 2 year old again  it is time to return to hospital.
> I had intended to snap a picture of the 2 bags I'd managed to use during my walks since I got home (they are well-loved and sooo smooshy), but alas did not get the chance.
> It has been lovely to be back, even for such a short time. This place never disappoints!
> Take care everyone! Stay safe and keep smiling! Hopefully normalcy is around the corner. Please do hang in there and take care of your mental (as well as physical) health!


Best wishes to you on your health journey. It was great to see you here and on the other threads!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Kimbashop said:


> What a lovely picture! Your dress is stunning and looks perfect on you.


Thank-you @Kimbashop! That´s so nice of you to say.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, you may be right, don't want to make it seem too easy.
> 
> Exactly. And the type of card holder I'm replacing anyway. The individual slot ones don't work for me, either I'm embarrassing myself trying to get my card out in a queue, tug tug, or the slots are too big and cards fall in my bag (if lucky). The most important thing is not to lose ones cards, I need a bright colour in Epsom but not too light. My Rubis Dogon duo is actually a really good wallet, very good decision, but too big and heavy for the Evie round my next for hours. I'd like a little Lime or Granny Calvi for CCs and a Bambou for business cards (even though I bought a Georg Jensen in silver - again forgot about weight). I thought I'd get a co-ord Bastia while I'm about it.
> 
> Catch is, I have an a GM agenda (they're not that big) for to do lists, and a GM Ezip for a larger note book for taking notes during meetings. I need to think what I can use _this_ one for. I never buy H without looking at things IRL unless I'm 100% sure (some scarves).
> 
> *I can put-up with a difficult bag if it's beautiful enough, but I can't have spare SLGs just lying around.  Anyone else have these problems with SLGs?*


I have just moved out of a pale pink (forgot the name) chèvre Calvi into a rouge de coeur in (?) evercolor. It holds my driving license and a few credit cards and it’s all I bring now into the grocery store or pharmacy. I tend to buy Calvis or Bastias when I get a color obsession. So, YES, I have too many lying around. The bi-color (verso) are irresistible!


----------



## nicole.li

whateve said:


> I don't have very defined goals for 2020.
> I'm fairly happy with what I did during 2019.
> 6 bags in, 5 bags out.
> 53 SLGs out (I have a huge purse charm collection), 10 SLGs in.
> I'd be happy if I continued doing the same.
> I did keep track of my wear during 2019. I don't think there were many surprises, although I think I carried some purses because I could see they hadn't been carried in awhile. The purses that got most carried were generally the ones that were newest in my collection. I think there are at least 10 purses that I could lose without missing them, but I can't see selling them since they would bring in so little. So at this point, I don't have any plans to get rid of them. I have 4 purses and several SLGs for sale. I'm continuing to pare down my purse charm collection.
> 
> There are still a few purses I want to add. I would like a fuchsia purse. I wouldn't mind another Bottega Veneta cervo bag or a Balenciaga in a pretty color. I'm planning on buying a Gucci Disco in red some time during the year. I really wish they made it in fuchsia since I already have a small red purse I love.



Hello! Where do you normally list your bags for resale? I have 1 bag which I am looking to let go.


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> I have just moved out of a pale pink (forgot the name) chèvre Calvi into a rouge de coeur in (?) evercolor. It holds my driving license and a few credit cards and it’s all I bring now into the grocery store or pharmacy. I tend to buy Calvis or Bastias when I get a color obsession. So, YES, I have too many lying around. The bi-color (verso) are irresistible!



Good enough recommendation for me.


----------



## keodi

papertiger said:


> No news on bags, but I did purchase a potentially disastrous, spontaneous SLG from Hermes. I passed that hideous professional exam I told you about (second try. It took me all Summer to study for and I hated most of it apart from officially mentoring 3 of my colleagues, so thank goodness I passed because I wasn't even sure I wanted to try again. Funny thing, the first time I studied _hard _and diligently, did all the right things, presentation to time, all the right docs, 3 000 words on theory blah blah. This time, I didn't have a minute to prep and in the exam was stopped mid-flow ramble etc. Same stony-faced woman on the panel too. Anyway, I passed - straight to Hermes.com to celebrate
> 
> I feel a renewed sense of energy towards doing bay and selling though, my mannequin is wearing a sheepskin I'll take pictures of tomorrow. Never mind bags, I want at least 6 coats gone.


Congratulations!  


papertiger said:


> This is my fear.


Same! I try not to go overboard with SLGs and use the items I own.


cowgirlsboots said:


> Fully agreed! The shabby and ill fitting coats have left me, now I have to wear the lovely ones I´ve been saving "for Sunday best"!
> While looking through my wardrobes and storage I even found a sheepskin I´ve never worn at all. And it´s glorious... plus it fits me perfectly...
> Nice surprise!
> 
> View attachment 4916532


That coat is beautiful!


----------



## papertiger

keodi said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Same! I try not to go overboard with SLGs and use the items I own.
> 
> That coat is beautiful!



Thank you so much. 

Crossing my fingers I like the Calvi tomorrow. Already feeling a bit guilty. 

Buying things sight unseen seems so long-winded no? How may things does my SA pull out before I like something? So many. The process of making a purchase decision based on 2 pictures is not me. I don't think I will buy this way again, too nerve racking.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Thank you so much.
> 
> Crossing my fingers I like the Calvi tomorrow. Already feeling a bit guilty.
> 
> Buying things sight unseen seems so long-winded no? How may things does my SA pull out before I like something? So many. The process of making a purchase decision based on 2 pictures is not me. I don't think I will buy this way again, too nerve racking.


Good luck! Maybe it will be stunning and exactly what you wanted as it did not take a lot of looking and comparing for you to buy. Love at first sight?


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> On the subject of Natashas, I pulled mine (currently waaaay overstuffed) for a quick picture. I don't think I've shared them before.
> They're both the mini Natashas. The blue is officially 'Ink' but I can't remember the official colour name of the army green one.
> The green one has snake print detailing on the strap and in the expandable sides (when you unzip to expand, it exposes the embossed snake print detail).
> These bags are not my usual shape but they have been true champions in my collection. I've had them over 7 years and they still look brand new, with no visible scuffing- not even on the hardware 'work wear plate'. And old MBMJ leather is simply to die for. Super smooshy!
> 
> View attachment 4913164


I love these, especially the one with the snake print on the strap. I think the mini Natasha would be a really great size for me, too. In fact, the one I bought from the Flea Bay seller was SUPPOSED to be a mini, was ADVERTISED as a mini, and then when it arrived, surpriiiiiiiiise! It was a full-sized!   But I decided not to make a fuss, because… well… because I didn't have the energy to make a fuss. And the full-sized one holds my iPad, and an H shawl if I overheat. So, whatever.

But now I also want a mini Natasha, especially after seeing yours!


----------



## ElainePG

.


----------



## keodi

papertiger said:


> Thank you so much.
> 
> Crossing my fingers I like the Calvi tomorrow. Already feeling a bit guilty.
> 
> Buying things sight unseen seems so long-winded no? How may things does my SA pull out before I like something? So many. *The process of making a purchase decision based on 2 pictures is not me. I don't think I will buy this way again, too nerve racking.*


I hope you like the Calvi once it arrives, I agree, it's difficult buying buying sight unseen for sure!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> OFF TOPIC - Let’s talk about books!
> *I finished reading All the Devils Are Here by Louise Penny (#16)*. @ElainePG, I am thinking of you. I recall you’ve read some of the books in the series. This one was really satisfying, maybe part of the enjoyment came from reading it while I was cozy in front of the fireplace.
> 
> Does anyone have book recommendations they would like to share? We’re heading into more Covid Lockdown restrictions.


I read it, and I loved it!  So enjoyed that it was set in Paris. And there were twists and turns that kept me glued to the "pages" (I read most of my books on my iPad).

I recently read the newest book by Robert Harris. It's called *V2: A Novel of World War II*. All about the V2 rocket program in Germany towards the end of the war, as well as the British women in the WAAF (intelligence officers) who were attempting to destroy the rocket launch sites. Armed with little more than slide rules! Much of the book was based on actual events, but the main characters were fictionalized. I'm a big fan of historical fiction. so I thought this book was great. Robert Harris writes very well. 

Another absorbing one was *The Searcher*, the newest novel/mystery by Tana Franch. It's set in an Irish village, but things get dark from there! Tana French is the author of the "Dublin Murder Squad" series, FYI. The books in the series don't have to be read in order, but it's easier if you do.

The next book on my "read soon" list is actually an old one: *The Queen's Gambit*, by Walter Tevis. The Hubster & I watched the first episode on Netflix, but it was too dark for him. 

And I plan to read the newest in Michael Connelly's Lincoln Lawyer series: *The Law of Innocence*. I've downloaded it, bu haven't had a chance to get to it yet. It's over 400 pages, so if I end up needing surgery, I'll have a way to pass the time! 

I'd love to know what everyone else is reading! We can keep it about handbags by asking: what book do you have tucked into your handbag?


----------



## ElainePG

doni said:


> Trying to keep up with this thread!
> 
> Love the discussion on books, as I am getting into that business at the moment. I am very into Christmas books, and this year more than ever, it is time to cuddle up and reflect on the season, so I leave this recommendations.
> 
> View attachment 4914827
> View attachment 4914828
> View attachment 4914829
> View attachment 4914830
> View attachment 4914831
> View attachment 4914832
> View attachment 4914833
> View attachment 4914835


Thanks for the suggestions. I'm a big David Sedaris fan, but didn't know about his "Holidays on Ice" collection. Will definitely check it out!


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> ...just to reassure all of you about weight.. this is me. Amazingly the true vintage dress pattern I made this dress from did fit all my measurements perfectly. This dress makes me feel pretty and totally at peace with my body.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915049


You look terrific! And I am in awe that you made the dress. Especially the neckline details.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> I loved Steinbeck’s The Grapes of Wrath! I am adding your other recommendations to my to read list. Thanks!


Some time you might want to try *Cannery Row*. It's right down the street from me, so I suppose I'm biased, but I adore this book. I reread it every couple of years, just to remind myself what Cannery Row was like in the 1940s, before it became a tourist destination.

One of the things I love about this book is that the key characters Steinbeck writes about existed IRL.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> No news on bags, but I did purchase a potentially disastrous, spontaneous SLG from Hermes. I passed that hideous professional exam I told you about (second try. It took me all Summer to study for and I hated most of it apart from officially mentoring 3 of my colleagues, so thank goodness I passed because I wasn't even sure I wanted to try again. Funny thing, the first time I studied _hard _and diligently, did all the right things, presentation to time, all the right docs, 3 000 words on theory blah blah. This time, I didn't have a minute to prep and in the exam was stopped mid-flow ramble etc. Same stony-faced woman on the panel too. Anyway, I passed - straight to Hermes.com to celebrate
> 
> I feel a renewed sense of energy towards doing bay and selling though, my mannequin is wearing a sheepskin I'll take pictures of tomorrow. Never mind bags, I want at least 6 coats gone.


 
Congratulations on passing the exam. It sounds as though it was an oral exam… ugh! I had to do one of those for my doctorate. Waaaaay more stressful than the dissertation. 

So Hermes.com, of course!  But which SLG did you get? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Thank you, ha, we shall see. It's a MM Calvi Pouch and I think I want it for a flat bag organiser, hard to tell without seeing it IRL. it should be here Mon. I was only looking for a normal, little Calvi to reward myself because my card hold is looking tatty.
> 
> I still need a real card holder  .
> 
> View attachment 4916110
> View attachment 4916111
> 
> 
> Please post a link I wanna see


Ooh… what a stunning color! Is it used to hold credit cards?


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Congratulations on passing the exam. It sounds as though it was an oral exam… ugh! I had to do one of those for my doctorate. Waaaaay more stressful than the dissertation.
> 
> So Hermes.com, of course!  But which SLG did you get? Inquiring minds want to know!



Thank you  

My doctorate was a walkover compared to this


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Ooh… what a stunning color! Is it used to hold credit cards?



I think too big. I was looking for a cc holder and then came across this. Like you say, lovely colours and Colvert I'd not a colour I'd probably go for on a bag. Let's call it an extra.


----------



## doni

More bags said:


> @doni I am so excited to look into your book recommendations, thank you! I think it’s really cool that you’re in the book industry, too.



Thanks! I find it really cool too, now let’s see where it takes me!



papertiger said:


> No news on bags, but I did purchase a potentially disastrous, spontaneous SLG from Hermes. I passed that hideous professional exam I told you about (second try. It took me all Summer to study for and I hated most of it apart from officially mentoring 3 of my colleagues, so thank goodness I passed because I wasn't even sure I wanted to try again. Funny thing, the first time I studied _hard _and diligently, did all the right things, presentation to time, all the right docs, 3 000 words on theory blah blah. This time, I didn't have a minute to prep and in the exam was stopped mid-flow ramble etc. Same stony-faced woman on the panel too. Anyway, I passed - straight to Hermes.com to celebrate


Many congratulations!!!

I am always looking at that big Calvi in the website. Nervous about your review, kind of hoping you don’t like it 



ElainePG said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I'm a big David Sedaris fan, but didn't know about his "Holidays on Ice" collection. Will definitely check it out!



The best is the first long story, Santaland Diaries, an account of when he worked as an elf in Macy’s. I read it every Christmas and it never fails to have me in stitches, hilarious!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> I think too big. I was looking for a cc holder and then came across this. Like you say, lovely colours and Colvert I'd not a colour I'd probably go for on a bag. *Let's call it an extra*.


Like a wee bit of dessert. A tiny slice of pie!


----------



## ElainePG

doni said:


> The best is the first long story, Santaland Diaries, an account of when he worked as an elf in Macy’s. I read it every Christmas and it never fails to have me in stitches, hilarious!


I just downloaded the book from our digital library. I have a 2-hour ride to see the neurosurgeon tomorrow (I'm not driving, mind you!). I'll read Santaland Diaries on the way. Laughter is the best medicine!


----------



## papertiger

doni said:


> Thanks! I find it really cool too, now let’s see where it takes me!
> 
> 
> Many congratulations!!!
> 
> I am always looking at that big Calvi in the website. Nervous about your review, kind of hoping you don’t like it
> 
> 
> 
> The best is the first long story, Santaland Diaries, an account of when he worked as an elf in Macy’s. I read it every Christmas and it never fails to have me in stitches, hilarious!



and I'm hoping I will - I hate returns, but I am equally nervous.


----------



## Kimbashop

ElainePG said:


> I read it, and I loved it!  So enjoyed that it was set in Paris. And there were twists and turns that kept me glued to the "pages" (I read most of my books on my iPad).
> 
> I recently read the newest book by Robert Harris. It's called *V2: A Novel of World War II*. All about the V2 rocket program in Germany towards the end of the war, as well as the British women in the WAAF (intelligence officers) who were attempting to destroy the rocket launch sites. Armed with little more than slide rules! Much of the book was based on actual events, but the main characters were fictionalized. I'm a big fan of historical fiction. so I thought this book was great. Robert Harris writes very well.
> 
> Another absorbing one was *The Searcher*, the newest novel/mystery by Tana Franch. It's set in an Irish village, but things get dark from there! Tana French is the author of the "Dublin Murder Squad" series, FYI. The books in the series don't have to be read in order, but it's easier if you do.
> 
> The next book on my "read soon" list is actually an old one: *The Queen's Gambit*, by Walter Tevis. The Hubster & I watched the first episode on Netflix, but it was too dark for him.
> 
> And I plan to read the newest in Michael Connelly's Lincoln Lawyer series: *The Law of Innocence*. I've downloaded it, bu haven't had a chance to get to it yet. It's over 400 pages, so if I end up needing surgery, I'll have a way to pass the time!
> 
> I'd love to know what everyone else is reading! We can keep it about handbags by asking: what book do you have tucked into your handbag?


I just finished The Seven or Eight Deaths of Stella Fortuna by Juliet Grames. I really enjoyed this book, even though there are many dark corners in it. It's a wonderful account of the author's grandmother, meticulously researched and beautifully written, like a fictional novel.


----------



## weezer

I will be shopping from my closet veeery soon.

So far these are the only handbags I have left after I ‘Marie Kondo’d’ like crazy for the past few years.

I *think* I am almost at ‘purse peace’.

(I still want/plan to get a LV Capuccines and a small Chanel flap.  )


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you! I love this coat and put it aside after buying it a couple of years ago because I feared to ruin it... it´s like new- maybe the previous owner safed it for Sunday best, too- high time I get some wear out of it!
> I´m sure it was expensive when bought new. The quality is amazing.  For me it was cheap. I clearly remember paying 33 Euro for it on ebay- some time in spring when nobody wanted a sheepskin coat.


Gorgeous coat!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I read it, and I loved it!  So enjoyed that it was set in Paris. And there were twists and turns that kept me glued to the "pages" (I read most of my books on my iPad).
> 
> I recently read the newest book by Robert Harris. It's called *V2: A Novel of World War II*. All about the V2 rocket program in Germany towards the end of the war, as well as the British women in the WAAF (intelligence officers) who were attempting to destroy the rocket launch sites. Armed with little more than slide rules! Much of the book was based on actual events, but the main characters were fictionalized. I'm a big fan of historical fiction. so I thought this book was great. Robert Harris writes very well.
> 
> Another absorbing one was *The Searcher*, the newest novel/mystery by Tana Franch. It's set in an Irish village, but things get dark from there! Tana French is the author of the "Dublin Murder Squad" series, FYI. The books in the series don't have to be read in order, but it's easier if you do.
> 
> The next book on my "read soon" list is actually an old one: *The Queen's Gambit*, by Walter Tevis. The Hubster & I watched the first episode on Netflix, but it was too dark for him.
> 
> And I plan to read the newest in Michael Connelly's Lincoln Lawyer series: *The Law of Innocence*. I've downloaded it, bu haven't had a chance to get to it yet. It's over 400 pages, so if I end up needing surgery, I'll have a way to pass the time!
> 
> I'd love to know what everyone else is reading! We can keep it about handbags by asking: what book do you have tucked into your handbag?


At the moment tucked in my bag is A Pretty Deceit by Anna Lee Huber.


----------



## whateve

nicole.li said:


> Hello! Where do you normally list your bags for resale? I have 1 bag which I am looking to let go.


I have sold on ebay, etsy, Tradesy and Mercari. Ebay gets the most traffic. Nothing is selling well on any site at the moment.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> I read it, and I loved it!  So enjoyed that it was set in Paris. And there were twists and turns that kept me glued to the "pages" (I read most of my books on my iPad).
> 
> I recently read the newest book by Robert Harris. It's called *V2: A Novel of World War II*. All about the V2 rocket program in Germany towards the end of the war, as well as the British women in the WAAF (intelligence officers) who were attempting to destroy the rocket launch sites. Armed with little more than slide rules! Much of the book was based on actual events, but the main characters were fictionalized. I'm a big fan of historical fiction. so I thought this book was great. Robert Harris writes very well.
> 
> Another absorbing one was *The Searcher*, the newest novel/mystery by Tana Franch. It's set in an Irish village, but things get dark from there! Tana French is the author of the "Dublin Murder Squad" series, FYI. The books in the series don't have to be read in order, but it's easier if you do.
> 
> The next book on my "read soon" list is actually an old one: *The Queen's Gambit*, by Walter Tevis. The Hubster & I watched the first episode on Netflix, but it was too dark for him.
> 
> And I plan to read the newest in Michael Connelly's Lincoln Lawyer series: *The Law of Innocence*. I've downloaded it, bu haven't had a chance to get to it yet. It's over 400 pages, so if I end up needing surgery, I'll have a way to pass the time!
> 
> I'd love to know what everyone else is reading! We can keep it about handbags by asking: what book do you have tucked into your handbag?


I'm reading I Know Everything by Matthew Farrell.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> I read it, and I loved it!  So enjoyed that it was set in Paris. And there were twists and turns that kept me glued to the "pages" (I read most of my books on my iPad).
> 
> I recently read the newest book by Robert Harris. It's called *V2: A Novel of World War II*. All about the V2 rocket program in Germany towards the end of the war, as well as the British women in the WAAF (intelligence officers) who were attempting to destroy the rocket launch sites. Armed with little more than slide rules! Much of the book was based on actual events, but the main characters were fictionalized. I'm a big fan of historical fiction. so I thought this book was great. Robert Harris writes very well.
> 
> Another absorbing one was *The Searcher*, the newest novel/mystery by Tana Franch. It's set in an Irish village, but things get dark from there! Tana French is the author of the "Dublin Murder Squad" series, FYI. The books in the series don't have to be read in order, but it's easier if you do.
> 
> The next book on my "read soon" list is actually an old one: *The Queen's Gambit*, by Walter Tevis. The Hubster & I watched the first episode on Netflix, but it was too dark for him.
> 
> And I plan to read the newest in Michael Connelly's Lincoln Lawyer series: *The Law of Innocence*. I've downloaded it, bu haven't had a chance to get to it yet. It's over 400 pages, so if I end up needing surgery, I'll have a way to pass the time!
> 
> I'd love to know what everyone else is reading! We can keep it about handbags by asking: what book do you have tucked into your handbag?





ElainePG said:


> Some time you might want to try *Cannery Row*. It's right down the street from me, so I suppose I'm biased, but I adore this book. I reread it every couple of years, just to remind myself what Cannery Row was like in the 1940s, before it became a tourist destination.
> 
> One of the things I love about this book is that the key characters Steinbeck writes about existed IRL.


Oooh, thanks Elaine! I’m excited to add these titles to my reading list. I love historical fiction and mystery/thrillers!
Also your comment, “We can keep it about handbags by asking: what book do you have tucked into your handbag,“ that’s a criteria I have of bags I carry for longer day activities. In looking at my usage this year, I have not carried these larger bags as frequently. Most of my travels are to the grocery store and school run trips. When I meet friends for walks, I carry my items in my pockets. I hope everyone is having a fantastic weekend. I didn’t carry a bag today, I stayed home. I baked a Blueberry Muffin Cake and made a flavourful pork stew for dinner.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> I just downloaded the book from our digital library. I have a 2-hour ride to see the neurosurgeon tomorrow (I'm not driving, mind you!). I'll read Santaland Diaries on the way. Laughter is the best medicine!


Best wishes for a good neurosurgeon meeting!


----------



## muchstuff

More bags said:


> Best wishes for a good neurosurgeon meeting!


+1!


----------



## doni

ElainePG said:


> I just downloaded the book from our digital library. I have a 2-hour ride to see the neurosurgeon tomorrow (I'm not driving, mind you!). I'll read Santaland Diaries on the way. Laughter is the best medicine!


Yes, please don’t read and drive!  I hope that it entertains you and that everything is good with your doctor’s appointment.


----------



## dcooney4

Hard to believe we are already at the end of the month. I have been very naughty but i stuck by my rule of only sticking to the shelf space I already have. 
7 Bags in -  Three of these I will receive for Christmas From brother and Dh but I got to pick them so I am counting them in. One has yet to arrive but I am counting that as well. There was actually an 8th bag but it came in and is leaving again today ,so I am not counting it.

3 Bags out 
1 slg in
0 slg out
0 sport/travel bags in
1 Sport/travel bag out 

It has been a crazy stress filled month. Playing with the bags helps keep my mind off other things. Also the bags I bought were very budget friendly. Sad to see some of my favorite styles no longer being made or not in the same gorgeous fabrics.


----------



## dcooney4

How about a challenge to use five different bags next month. Even if it means just taking it out for a good moisturizing. 
  What is everyone doing for exercise? I am getting to lazy and need to try something new.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> Thank you so much.
> 
> Crossing my fingers I like the Calvi tomorrow. Already feeling a bit guilty.
> 
> Buying things sight unseen seems so long-winded no? How may things does my SA pull out before I like something? So many. The process of making a purchase decision based on 2 pictures is not me. I don't think I will buy this way again, too nerve racking.


I did a lot of h.com shopping and returning this summer. They ship very quickly to me, and returns are easy. I just wanted to see stuff IRL. I only actually kept 2 scarves. The red Bastia (and several other scarves and shawls) I got on evilbay. Oh, and two twillies which I had sent to the boutique only so I could spend a half hour breathing H air. I miss shpopping in person!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> I read it, and I loved it!  So enjoyed that it was set in Paris. And there were twists and turns that kept me glued to the "pages" (I read most of my books on my iPad).
> 
> I recently read the newest book by Robert Harris. It's called *V2: A Novel of World War II*. All about the V2 rocket program in Germany towards the end of the war, as well as the British women in the WAAF (intelligence officers) who were attempting to destroy the rocket launch sites. Armed with little more than slide rules! Much of the book was based on actual events, but the main characters were fictionalized. I'm a big fan of historical fiction. so I thought this book was great. Robert Harris writes very well.
> 
> Another absorbing one was *The Searcher*, the newest novel/mystery by Tana Franch. It's set in an Irish village, but things get dark from there! Tana French is the author of the "Dublin Murder Squad" series, FYI. The books in the series don't have to be read in order, but it's easier if you do.
> 
> The next book on my "read soon" list is actually an old one: *The Queen's Gambit*, by Walter Tevis. The Hubster & I watched the first episode on Netflix, but it was too dark for him.
> 
> And I plan to read the newest in Michael Connelly's Lincoln Lawyer series: *The Law of Innocence*. I've downloaded it, bu haven't had a chance to get to it yet. It's over 400 pages, so if I end up needing surgery, I'll have a way to pass the time!
> 
> I'd love to know what everyone else is reading! We can keep it about handbags by asking: what book do you have tucked into your handbag?


I loved the queens gambit on Netflix!


----------



## dcooney4

Has anyone here ever worn blundstone boots and if so how is the sizing?


----------



## SakuraSakura

I'm feeling purse content only because I am not really thinking about handbags right now. Truthfully I'm trying to get through the holiday season and then I'll see where I'm at then. I do have handbags that I'd like to add; however, there's so many other priorities in my life right now. I've also been using my Longchamp backpacks 24/7 which limits the thought of handbags.


----------



## SakuraSakura

whateve said:


> I have sold on ebay, etsy, Tradesy and Mercari. Ebay gets the most traffic. Nothing is selling well on any site at the moment.



That is precisely what I'm finding as well. Nothing is moving whatsoever. It's kind of scary since it's the holiday season and things should be moving. It's making me re-consider everything honestly.


----------



## SakuraSakura

dcooney4 said:


> How about a challenge to use five different bags next month. Even if it means just taking it out for a good moisturizing.
> What is everyone doing for exercise? I am getting to lazy and need to try something new.



Sure, that sounds like fun!


----------



## ElainePG

Kimbashop said:


> I just finished The Seven or Eight Deaths of Stella Fortuna by Juliet Grames. I really enjoyed this book, even though there are many dark corners in it. It's a wonderful account of the author's grandmother, meticulously researched and beautifully written, like a fictional novel.


Just read the summary of it on Amazon. It sounds fascinating! I've put it on my list. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> At the moment tucked in my bag is A Pretty Deceit by Anna Lee Huber.


It looks as though it's #4 in a series, set just after WWI? I've put the first book on my list! 

Have you read the series by Charles Todd (a mother/son writing team), also set after WWI? The main character is Inspector Rutledge. The first book in the series is A Test of Wills.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I'm reading I Know Everything by Matthew Farrell.


I read the first one by this author, What Have You Done, a couple of years ago. I'm guessing it was an Amazon Prime monthly freebie. I remember that I liked it.

Do you subscribe to Kindle Unlimited? I see that the one you're reading is free on Kindle Unlimited. Or $5.99 without a subscription. I keep thinking about subscribing, but… so many books, so little time.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Oooh, thanks Elaine! I’m excited to add these titles to my reading list. I love historical fiction and mystery/thrillers!
> Also your comment, “We can keep it about handbags by asking: what book do you have tucked into your handbag,“ that’s a criteria I have of bags I carry for longer day activities. In looking at my usage this year, I have not carried these larger bags as frequently. Most of my travels are to the grocery store and school run trips. When I meet friends for walks, I carry my items in my pockets. I hope everyone is having a fantastic weekend. I didn’t carry a bag today, I stayed home. I baked a Blueberry Muffin Cake and made a flavourful pork stew for dinner.


I can smell that pork stew from here! 
I made a really good beef stew a couple of weeks ago, but I think the same recipe would work just as well with pork. I'll add it to the monthly rotation. The Hubster will be happy (he's more of a meat-eater than I am; I could live happily on veggies, with some fish or chicken tossed in occasionally).


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> How about a challenge to use five different bags next month. *Even if it means just taking it out for a good moisturizing*.
> What is everyone doing for exercise? I am getting to lazy and need to try something new.


I love this challenge. Giving 5 of my bags a "spa day" in December is a great plan, considering that I can't get to the spa myself!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Hard to believe we are already at the end of the month. I have been very naughty but i stuck by my rule of only sticking to the shelf space I already have.
> 7 Bags in -  Three of these I will receive for Christmas From brother and Dh but I got to pick them so I am counting them in. One has yet to arrive but I am counting that as well. There was actually an 8th bag but it came in and is leaving again today ,so I am not counting it.
> 
> 3 Bags out
> 1 slg in
> 0 slg out
> 0 sport/travel bags in
> 1 Sport/travel bag out
> 
> It has been a crazy stress filled month. Playing with the bags helps keep my mind off other things. Also the bags I bought were very budget friendly. Sad to see some of my favorite styles no longer being made or not in the same gorgeous fabrics.


I'm sorry that November was a particularly difficult month for you.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> I loved the queens gambit on Netflix!


I'm loving the book, which I started last night. But I may end up also watching the rest of the Netflix version. Maybe on my iPad. I thought it was beautifully produced. And apparently there are some major differences between the book & the Netflix version.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> Hard to believe we are already at the end of the month. I have been very naughty but i stuck by my rule of only sticking to the shelf space I already have.
> 7 Bags in -  Three of these I will receive for Christmas From brother and Dh but I got to pick them so I am counting them in. One has yet to arrive but I am counting that as well. There was actually an 8th bag but it came in and is leaving again today ,so I am not counting it.
> 
> 3 Bags out
> 1 slg in
> 0 slg out
> 0 sport/travel bags in
> 1 Sport/travel bag out
> 
> It has been a crazy stress filled month. Playing with the bags helps keep my mind off other things. Also the bags I bought were very budget friendly. Sad to see some of my favorite styles no longer being made or not in the same gorgeous fabrics.


3 bags out! Congratulations! 
It has been stressful - I feel ya...  



dcooney4 said:


> How about a challenge to use five different bags next month. Even if it means just taking it out for a good moisturizing.
> What is everyone doing for exercise? I am getting to lazy and need to try something new.


Sounds good to me!
I haven't been exercising at all, other than a few walks with Coco. I *need* to, but I am soooooooo unmotivated. My weight is up, I've been craving all those warm, cozy stews and breads. Especially bread. Or pasta...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> You look terrific! And I am in awe that you made the dress. Especially the neckline details.



Thank-you so much @ElainePG ! The pattern I used is very good, much better than the recent patterns you can buy. The neckline came together effortlessly and fit at the first attempt. They really knew how to draft patterns in the 50ies!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> Some time you might want to try *Cannery Row*. It's right down the street from me, so I suppose I'm biased, but I adore this book. I reread it every couple of years, just to remind myself what Cannery Row was like in the 1940s, before it became a tourist destination.
> 
> One of the things I love about this book is that the key characters Steinbeck writes about existed IRL.



I love Cannery Row!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> I just downloaded the book from our digital library. I have a 2-hour ride to see the neurosurgeon tomorrow (I'm not driving, mind you!). I'll read Santaland Diaries on the way. Laughter is the best medicine!



Good Luck for your meeting! xxx


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> *I finished reading All the Devils Are Here by Louise Penny* (#16). @ElainePG, I am thinking of you. I recall you’ve read some of the books in the series. This one was really satisfying, maybe part of the enjoyment came from reading it while I was cozy in front of the fireplace.
> 
> Does anyone have book recommendations they would like to share? We’re heading into more Covid Lockdown restrictions.


One thing more about the Louise Penny books (perhaps @More bags and I aren't the only ones who read them?). From a delightful food column in this past Sunday's New York Times, written by Dorrie Greenspan, who ushered Louise Penny around Paris as she researched All The Devils Are Here. I'd say this is a pretty good summary! 

*"…I’ve read through her books, all of which include family, mystery, murder, knotty moral dilemmas, goodness lost, goodness found, dogs, a duck, children, very old people and food, lots of it."*


----------



## ElainePG

Thanks, everyone, for the good wishes. I should have some answers by later today.

Breathe in. Breathe out.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> It looks as though it's #4 in a series, set just after WWI? I've put the first book on my list!
> 
> Have you read the series by Charles Todd (a mother/son writing team), also set after WWI? The main character is Inspector Rutledge. The first book in the series is A Test of Wills.


I have read only the one before this. She has done another series I enjoyed. So as I find them I read them. Charles Todd sounds familiar but I don’t think I have read anything by them. I will have to check it out.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I'm sorry that November was a particularly difficult month for you.


Thanks! Hope all is looking up for you now.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Thanks, everyone, for the good wishes. I should have some answers by later today.
> 
> Breathe in. Breathe out.


Sending good thoughts for good news.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> I can smell that pork stew from here!
> I made a really good beef stew a couple of weeks ago, but I think the same recipe would work just as well with pork. I'll add it to the monthly rotation. The Hubster will be happy (he's more of a meat-eater than I am; I could live happily on veggies, with some fish or chicken tossed in occasionally).



I'm like you. Bit of free-range chicken or fish one a month and I'm fine. Occasionally I get a craving for liver or sushi and cannot rest until satisfied.

I don't mind the very rare venison, wild boar or other game from a local Scottish farm where I can actually see the animals outside but ordinarily, I just can't to mass-produced meat. Obviously living on a goose moor and next to a pheasant moor we get the odd bird. The goose have 48 000 acres of land and live a good life (between shoots). I'd rather be hunted after a real-free range life than commercially exploited (even with a PC sticker).


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> I just downloaded the book from our digital library. I have a 2-hour ride to see the neurosurgeon tomorrow (I'm not driving, mind you!). I'll read Santaland Diaries on the way. Laughter is the best medicine!



The best of love to you. We are with you and keep laughing!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> How about a challenge to use five different bags next month. Even if it means just taking it out for a good moisturizing.
> What is everyone doing for exercise? I am getting to lazy and need to try something new.



Good idea for a challenge! I´d play! 

Exercise? Well does going to the other room to fetch the chocolate or the cookies count?   I really should do something and give up on the jogging pants, again... my waistline does not please me, even though my weight is in the normal range. I had to step on the scales to weigh a big parcel...


----------



## papertiger

Cavi arrived and I'm going to be naughty and cross-post it.

It hold quite a lot. I had all those little things in the pouch on one side plus 12 cards in card holder (it's the sorry looking gunmetal python pouch) and my phone on the other side (had to take my phone out to take pics).

Not sure about Epsom but the colours are lovely. Plus it will stand up to being pulled out and put in bags and briefcases day after day. Couldn't find my agenda cover (that's how long I've been away from travelling to work) or my darling Ezip. I would have liked to have seen them together.

Makes for an excellent clutch IMO

1. Calvi and Gucci Bamboo top-handle 35.
2. Inside a Kelly Sellier 32 sideways (also fits across)
3. Next to a Hermes GP 36

I'd have to edit my keys (I carry 2 sets of house keys and a large car key)


----------



## cowgirlsboots

momasaurus said:


> I did a lot of h.com shopping and returning this summer. They ship very quickly to me, and returns are easy. I just wanted to see stuff IRL. I only actually kept 2 scarves. The red Bastia (and several other scarves and shawls) I got on evilbay. Oh, and two twillies which I had sent to the boutique only so I could spend a half hour breathing H air. *I miss shpopping in person!*



Oh @momasaurus ...  I fully second this! Real shopping has become a faint memory and even though I did a bit of online shopping lately- in the cheap an preloved section- I feel like I´m missing out on something! 
I´d so much been looking forward to going to Paris in Feb 21, but no such luck. The car show DH wanted to visit has been postponed and on the same day my flights have been cancelled. All excitement I get is hoping for a full refund from the airline...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SakuraSakura said:


> That is precisely what I'm finding as well. Nothing is moving whatsoever. It's kind of scary since it's the holiday season and things should be moving. It's making me re-consider everything honestly.



No luck for me on handbag sales via the classifieds, either.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Cavi arrived and I'm going to be naughty and cross-post it.
> 
> It hold quite a lot. I had all those little things in the pouch on one side plus 12 cards in card holder (it's the sorry looking gunmetal python pouch) and my phone on the other side (had to take my phone out to take pics).
> 
> Not sure about Epsom but the colours are lovely. Plus it will stand up to being pulled out and put in bags and briefcases day after day. Couldn't find my agenda cover (that's how long I've been away from travelling to work) or my darling Ezip. I would have liked to have seen them together.
> 
> Makes for an excellent clutch IMO
> 
> 1. Calvi and Gucci Bamboo top-handle 35.
> 2. Inside a Kelly Sellier 32 sideways (also fits across)
> 3. Next to a Hermes GP 36
> 
> I'd have to edit my keys (I carry 2 sets of house keys and a large car key)
> 
> View attachment 4917971
> 
> 
> View attachment 4917972
> 
> 
> View attachment 4917973



Very classy! Congratulations! What the gorgeous horsey scarf, please?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Ok, here´s the time of truth... November stats:


2 bags in: the mustard patent New Lock and the red New Lock I´m giving myself for Christmas

1 bag out- sigh of relief! It was a cheap one I bought a while ago and instantly regretted the purchase... a second, better and really nice bag-  but still no use for me- sold, payment pending. Please keep your fingers crossed for me the money will arrive!

0 SLG in
0 SLG out

Quite a few coats, boots and stuff sold via the classifieds, but still a lot listed...

Plus myself being very tempted to buy another bag right now...  a model I´ve been drooling over for a while and now an already cheap one turned up on VC and the seller countered my cheeky lowball offer with a still very friendly asking price.


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> Cavi arrived and I'm going to be naughty and cross-post it.
> 
> It hold quite a lot. I had all those little things in the pouch on one side plus 12 cards in card holder (it's the sorry looking gunmetal python pouch) and my phone on the other side (had to take my phone out to take pics).
> 
> Not sure about Epsom but the colours are lovely. Plus it will stand up to being pulled out and put in bags and briefcases day after day. Couldn't find my agenda cover (that's how long I've been away from travelling to work) or my darling Ezip. I would have liked to have seen them together.
> 
> Makes for an excellent clutch IMO
> 
> 1. Calvi and Gucci Bamboo top-handle 35.
> 2. Inside a Kelly Sellier 32 sideways (also fits across)
> 3. Next to a Hermes GP 36
> 
> I'd have to edit my keys (I carry 2 sets of house keys and a large car key)
> 
> View attachment 4917971
> 
> 
> View attachment 4917972
> 
> 
> View attachment 4917973


I love the color!! 
It really does seem to hold quite a bit - looks like a keeper!


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Cavi arrived and I'm going to be naughty and cross-post it.
> 
> It hold quite a lot. I had all those little things in the pouch on one side plus 12 cards in card holder (it's the sorry looking gunmetal python pouch) and my phone on the other side (had to take my phone out to take pics).
> 
> Not sure about Epsom but the colours are lovely. Plus it will stand up to being pulled out and put in bags and briefcases day after day. Couldn't find my agenda cover (that's how long I've been away from travelling to work) or my darling Ezip. I would have liked to have seen them together.
> 
> Makes for an excellent clutch IMO
> 
> 1. Calvi and Gucci Bamboo top-handle 35.
> 2. Inside a Kelly Sellier 32 sideways (also fits across)
> 3. Next to a Hermes GP 36
> 
> I'd have to edit my keys (I carry 2 sets of house keys and a large car key)
> 
> View attachment 4917971
> 
> 
> View attachment 4917972
> 
> 
> View attachment 4917973


Beautiful!


----------



## Cookiefiend

November stats:
Purses in or out - 0
SLG out - 1 (finally... one to go still)
Scarves in - 2 (the Sabina Savage and an H L'Ivresse de L'Infini), I still have 2 listed. 

For the month I wore 8 different bags, still working a little on bringing down the CPW on a few of them. 
I have learned that I do really like the Nancy Gonzalez mini tote - it's a nice size, super light, and with the 'feathers', it's very cute too. Now I wish I hadn't gone nuts and bought the MZ Wallace Micro Sutton in black (I bought it because I was worried about carrying a croc purse with C-19), because the NG is just fine. 

I listened to 2 books (Pride and Prejudice, and Dracula) in November; I'm going to listen to A Christmas Carol next, because I've never read it. My only worry about listening to it, is that when the little boy says to Scrooge when he asks him about the turkey in the butcher's window, "WOT - you mean the one as big as me?", it will be different. Silly I know! 

I've been on a whirlwind of decorating for Christmas... I have never (in 41 years of marriage) put my tree up in November. It is up, decorated and all the presents are wrapped... I started decorating the house before Thanksgiving! I was a bit ruthless in that I am donating several Holiday decorations - I've 'streamlined' it so it was easier to both put out and will be to take down. 
When I do take it down - heck I might leave some of it out until spring just for the cheerful factor.


----------



## Vintage Leather

The more stressed I am, the more I find myself casually shopping. There’s something soothing about mindless browsing online.  And with my parents having multiple medical emergencies, November has been very very stressful.


November

Bags In: 3
Bags out: 0
Accessories In: 2
Accessories Out: 2



November YTD

Bags In: 4+
Bags Out: 21
Accessories In: 9+
Jewelry and Accessories Out: 76+


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Very classy! Congratulations! What the gorgeous horsey scarf, please?



Thank you, cowgirlboots XXX

The scarf is Tatersale by Henry d'Origny, the Elizabeth II 90 birthday scarf for charity (2016) (Ltd Ed 200)


----------



## papertiger

Vintage Leather said:


> The more stressed I am, the more I find myself casually shopping. There’s something soothing about mindless browsing online.  And with my parents having multiple medical emergencies, November has been very very stressful.
> 
> 
> November
> 
> Bags In: 3
> Bags out: 0
> Accessories In: 2
> Accessories Out: 2
> 
> 
> 
> November YTD
> 
> Bags In: 4+
> Bags Out: 21
> Accessories In: 9+
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 76+



Sorry to hear about your parents . 

I find myself in a wildly extravagant mood with no excuses.


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> I love the color!!
> It really does seem to hold quite a bit - looks like a keeper!



Sleeping on it. Epsom is light and durable. Not sure it's very satisfying in other ways leather-wise


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> November stats:
> Purses in or out - 0
> SLG out - 1 (finally... one to go still)
> Scarves in - 2 (the Sabina Savage and an H L'Ivresse de L'Infini), I still have 2 listed.
> 
> For the month I wore 8 different bags, still working a little on bringing down the CPW on a few of them.
> I have learned that I do really like the Nancy Gonzalez mini tote - it's a nice size, super light, and with the 'feathers', it's very cute too. Now I wish I hadn't gone nuts and bought the MZ Wallace Micro Sutton in black (I bought it because I was worried about carrying a croc purse with C-19), because the NG is just fine.
> 
> I listened to 2 books (Pride and Prejudice, and Dracula) in November; I'm going to listen to A Christmas Carol next, because I've never read it. My only worry about listening to it, is that when the little boy says to Scrooge when he asks him about the turkey in the butcher's window, "WOT - you mean the one as big as me?", it will be different. Silly I know!
> 
> I've been on a whirlwind of decorating for Christmas... I have never (in 41 years of marriage) put my tree up in November. It is up, decorated and all the presents are wrapped... I started decorating the house before Thanksgiving! I was a bit ruthless in that I am donating several Holiday decorations - I've 'streamlined' it so it was easier to both put out and will be to take down.
> When I do take it down - heck I might leave some of it out until spring just for the cheerful factor.


If you are not loving the micro sutton return or sell it. Black goes very quickly.


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> That is precisely what I'm finding as well. Nothing is moving whatsoever. It's kind of scary since it's the holiday season and things should be moving. It's making me re-consider everything honestly.


Yes, I'm afraid to acquire any more as I might not be able to sell them.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> How about a challenge to use five different bags next month. Even if it means just taking it out for a good moisturizing.
> What is everyone doing for exercise? I am getting to lazy and need to try something new.


I haven't really used any bags since March. I keep one loaded with my things just in case. I did take some out to photograph. Does that count?

I've been exercising a bit. During the summer, I swam every day. I loved it so much I got a wetsuit so I could continue even after the water got too cold. I only made it through mid-October. The last time I swam, I shivered so much afterwards, I knew I couldn't do it again until it warms back up. The water only got down to around 75 F. I guess I'm a wimp.

I got a under desk elliptical machine, mostly because the full sized ones require too much assembly. I keep it in front of the couch and use it about an hour a day. It shows me how many calories I'm burning but I don't know how accurate that is. In about an hour, I burn at least 500 calories. I also got a vibration platform. I do 15 minutes a day on it, some with weights and resistance bands. I like the feel of the vibration. Supposedly you get a greater benefit than just doing exercises without it.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Thanks, everyone, for the good wishes. I should have some answers by later today.
> 
> Breathe in. Breathe out.


Thinking good thoughts for you.


----------



## muchstuff

dcooney4 said:


> Has anyone here ever worn blundstone boots and if so how is the sizing?


I'm usually a 6.5 in US sizing and I take a 3 in Blunnies. Mine are the rounded toe, if you're looking at the chiselled toe I can't help you there.


----------



## muchstuff

SakuraSakura said:


> That is precisely what I'm finding as well. Nothing is moving whatsoever. It's kind of scary since it's the holiday season and things should be moving. It's making me re-consider everything honestly.


Nothing moving for me either.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> One thing more about the Louise Penny books (perhaps @More bags and I aren't the only ones who read them?). From a delightful food column in this past Sunday's New York Times, written by Dorrie Greenspan, who ushered Louise Penny around Paris as she researched All The Devils Are Here. I'd say this is a pretty good summary!
> 
> *"…I’ve read through her books, all of which include family, mystery, murder, knotty moral dilemmas, goodness lost, goodness found, dogs, a duck, children, very old people and food, lots of it."*


That is a wonderful synopsis of Louise Penny’s Gamache series! I love it, especially, the food references!


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Cavi arrived and I'm going to be naughty and cross-post it.
> 
> It hold quite a lot. I had all those little things in the pouch on one side plus 12 cards in card holder (it's the sorry looking gunmetal python pouch) and my phone on the other side (had to take my phone out to take pics).
> 
> Not sure about Epsom but the colours are lovely. Plus it will stand up to being pulled out and put in bags and briefcases day after day. Couldn't find my agenda cover (that's how long I've been away from travelling to work) or my darling Ezip. I would have liked to have seen them together.
> 
> Makes for an excellent clutch IMO
> 
> 1. Calvi and Gucci Bamboo top-handle 35.
> 2. Inside a Kelly Sellier 32 sideways (also fits across)
> 3. Next to a Hermes GP 36
> 
> I'd have to edit my keys (I carry 2 sets of house keys and a large car key)
> 
> View attachment 4917971
> 
> 
> View attachment 4917972
> 
> 
> View attachment 4917973


The Calvi Pouch sounds like a functional SLG. I love how you photgraphed it with your beautiful bags.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Hard to believe we are already at the end of the month. I have been very naughty but i stuck by my rule of only sticking to the shelf space I already have.
> 7 Bags in -  Three of these I will receive for Christmas From brother and Dh but I got to pick them so I am counting them in. One has yet to arrive but I am counting that as well. There was actually an 8th bag but it came in and is leaving again today ,so I am not counting it.
> 
> 3 Bags out
> 1 slg in
> 0 slg out
> 0 sport/travel bags in
> 1 Sport/travel bag out
> 
> It has been a crazy stress filled month. Playing with the bags helps keep my mind off other things. Also the bags I bought were very budget friendly. Sad to see some of my favorite styles no longer being made or not in the same gorgeous fabrics.


Congratulations dc - 3 bags out is phenomenal! Well done managing to your shelf space as a constraint. Sorry to hear November was stress filled. Hopefully, December will be better. 



dcooney4 said:


> How about a challenge to use five different bags next month. Even if it means just taking it out for a good moisturizing.
> What is everyone doing for exercise? I am getting to lazy and need to try something new.


I will join you for using five or more bags in December.
For exercise, I like running outdoor and going for socially distanced walks.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> 3 bags out! Congratulations!
> It has been stressful - I feel ya...
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me!
> I haven't been exercising at all, other than a few walks with Coco. I *need* to, but I am soooooooo unmotivated. My weight is up, I've been craving all those warm, cozy stews and breads. Especially bread. Or pasta...


Hi Cookie, I am glad you mentioned Coco, how is she doing?


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Ok, here´s the time of truth... November stats:
> 
> 
> 2 bags in: the mustard patent New Lock and the red New Lock I´m giving myself for Christmas
> 
> 1 bag out- sigh of relief! It was a cheap one I bought a while ago and instantly regretted the purchase... a second, better and really nice bag-  but still no use for me- sold, payment pending. Please keep your fingers crossed for me the money will arrive!
> 
> 0 SLG in
> 0 SLG out
> 
> Quite a few coats, boots and stuff sold via the classifieds, but still a lot listed...
> 
> Plus myself being very tempted to buy another bag right now...  a model I´ve been drooling over for a while and now an already cheap one turned up on VC and the seller countered my cheeky lowball offer with a still very friendly asking price.


Congratulations on your beautiful additions- they are both stunning Diors! Well done on your 1.5 bag outs, you nearly net even. Best wishes on your remaining items listed.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> November stats:
> Purses in or out - 0
> SLG out - 1 (finally... one to go still)
> Scarves in - 2 (the Sabina Savage and an H L'Ivresse de L'Infini), I still have 2 listed.
> 
> For the month I wore 8 different bags, still working a little on bringing down the CPW on a few of them.
> I have learned that I do really like the Nancy Gonzalez mini tote - it's a nice size, super light, and with the 'feathers', it's very cute too. Now I wish I hadn't gone nuts and bought the MZ Wallace Micro Sutton in black (I bought it because I was worried about carrying a croc purse with C-19), because the NG is just fine.
> 
> I listened to 2 books (Pride and Prejudice, and Dracula) in November; I'm going to listen to A Christmas Carol next, because I've never read it. My only worry about listening to it, is that when the little boy says to Scrooge when he asks him about the turkey in the butcher's window, "WOT - you mean the one as big as me?", it will be different. Silly I know!
> 
> I've been on a whirlwind of decorating for Christmas... I have never (in 41 years of marriage) put my tree up in November. It is up, decorated and all the presents are wrapped... I started decorating the house before Thanksgiving! I was a bit ruthless in that I am donating several Holiday decorations - I've 'streamlined' it so it was easier to both put out and will be to take down.
> When I do take it down - heck I might leave some of it out until spring just for the cheerful factor.


Yay for the SLG out, Cookie And great bag rotation, too! I am glad you mentioned your NG mini tote, that is a great looking bag. Did you say all your presents are wrapped and your tree is set up? That is seriously amazing, Batman! I hear you on the need for good cheer.


----------



## More bags

Vintage Leather said:


> The more stressed I am, the more I find myself casually shopping. There’s something soothing about mindless browsing online.  And with my parents having multiple medical emergencies, November has been very very stressful.
> 
> 
> November
> 
> Bags In: 3
> Bags out: 0
> Accessories In: 2
> Accessories Out: 2
> 
> 
> 
> November YTD
> 
> Bags In: 4+
> Bags Out: 21
> Accessories In: 9+
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 76+


@Vintage Leather I am sorry to hear about your parents’ medical emergencies and during covid, as well. Are you in the middle of moving, too? I am in awe of your outs YTD, just outstanding. Which bags did you acquire, did I miss your reveals?


----------



## More bags

*November Update, YTD Stats and Challenges*

Carried 12 bags, grocery run and school run trips
Exited 30 household items
Read two books
Maintained 1 in, 1 out policy YTD  
Bags on my radar and 30 Day Delayed Gratification List: Hermes Halzan convertible shoulder bag (dark neutral), Celine Classic Box (grey), Valextra Iside medium, Hermes Roulis, if only Gucci had a grey version of their leather 1955
*Nov 2020 Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out

*YTD Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I don't like that we are on page 666! Spooky.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I think I have kept myself from thinking about buying any new bags over the weekend by going black Friday nuts buying clothes for my 5&7 year old daughters .....been pouring all my spending power towards  hanna Andersson, Gymboree, the children's place, and my favorite, Boden kids. And I got myself a few clothes (mommy and me sets with the girls and Boden women's has some adorable jumpsuits and dresses), which I can't wait to try on when my swelling goes down. I've got such lumpy swelling in my tummy, it's awful! But it will take another month or even two before it's pretty much settled down. Liposuction patience!

I am kind of tempted by a cute little  polene numero Sept mini..... But I have enough mini bags!!!!


----------



## weezer

An update:
I am finally at * purse peace* or at least, I am *content* with my collection after going little *crazy* with purchasing 3 coveted items today. 

Looking forward to now shopping from my closet and focusing on other personal matters as well now that my material desires have been sated. 

It’s been a hard year for everyone and I miss seeing my friends and family in-person.

Please stay safe everyone


----------



## whateve

November stats:
0 bags in , 0 bags out
0 SLGs in, 2 SLGs out


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I haven't really used any bags since March. I keep one loaded with my things just in case. I did take some out to photograph. Does that count?
> 
> I've been exercising a bit. During the summer, I swam every day. I loved it so much I got a wetsuit so I could continue even after the water got too cold. I only made it through mid-October. The last time I swam, I shivered so much afterwards, I knew I couldn't do it again until it warms back up. The water only got down to around 75 F. I guess I'm a wimp.
> 
> I got a under desk elliptical machine, mostly because the full sized ones require too much assembly. I keep it in front of the couch and use it about an hour a day. It shows me how many calories I'm burning but I don't know how accurate that is. In about an hour, I burn at least 500 calories. I also got a vibration platform. I do 15 minutes a day on it, some with weights and resistance bands. I like the feel of the vibration. Supposedly you get a greater benefit than just doing exercises without it.


Your doing pretty good. Also taking the bags out to photograph counts at this point.


----------



## dcooney4

muchstuff said:


> I'm usually a 6.5 in US sizing and I take a 3 in Blunnies. Mine are the rounded toe, if you're looking at the chiselled toe I can't help you there.


No rounded toe. I didn't even know they had a chiseled toe. They look wonderfully sturdy and perfect for running around with the dogs and living in the country.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Congratulations dc - 3 bags out is phenomenal! Well done managing to your shelf space as a constraint. Sorry to hear November was stress filled. Hopefully, December will be better.
> 
> 
> I will join you for using five or more bags in December.
> For exercise, I like running outdoor and going for socially distanced walks.


In reality it was four bags. One bag I didn't count in as I bought it on final sale, but it was to heavy for me so I sold it. If I hadn't used posh it would have been a slight profit but as it was I broke even. Someone got a great deal on a gorgeous bag and I don't have a pretty bag that I can't carry taunting me in the closet.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Hi Cookie, I am glad you mentioned Coco, how is she doing?


I think we could use a photo of coco . There is nothing better to cheer up the day then a puppy picture.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> November stats:
> 0 bags in , 0 bags out
> 0 SLGs in, 2 SLGs out


Wow well done!


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> 3 bags out! Congratulations!
> It has been stressful - I feel ya...
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me!
> I haven't been exercising at all, other than a few walks with Coco. I *need* to, but I am soooooooo unmotivated. My weight is up, I've been craving all those warm, cozy stews and breads. Especially bread. Or pasta...


Bread “or” pasta? LOL


----------



## momasaurus

Vintage Leather said:


> The more stressed I am, the more I find myself casually shopping. There’s something soothing about mindless browsing online.  And with my parents having multiple medical emergencies, November has been very very stressful.
> 
> 
> November
> 
> Bags In: 3
> Bags out: 0
> Accessories In: 2
> Accessories Out: 2
> 
> 
> 
> November YTD
> 
> Bags In: 4+
> Bags Out: 21
> Accessories In: 9+
> Jewelry and Accessories Out: 76+


I hope you can take cheer in those YTD stats! Congrats. November was just UGH. At least for me it went quickly.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> Sleeping on it. Epsom is light and durable. Not sure it's very satisfying in other ways leather-wise


That is my problem with epsom. It’s just no fun to fondle! But does show color nicely. I have a rubis epsom Kelly wallet that I haven’t touched in ages.


----------



## momasaurus

whateve said:


> I haven't really used any bags since March. I keep one loaded with my things just in case. I did take some out to photograph. Does that count?
> 
> I've been exercising a bit. During the summer, I swam every day. I loved it so much I got a wetsuit so I could continue even after the water got too cold. I only made it through mid-October. The last time I swam, I shivered so much afterwards, I knew I couldn't do it again until it warms back up. The water only got down to around 75 F. I guess I'm a wimp.
> 
> I got a under desk elliptical machine, mostly because the full sized ones require too much assembly. I keep it in front of the couch and use it about an hour a day. It shows me how many calories I'm burning but I don't know how accurate that is. In about an hour, I burn at least 500 calories. I also got a vibration platform. I do 15 minutes a day on it, some with weights and resistance bands. I like the feel of the vibration. Supposedly you get a greater benefit than just doing exercises without it.


Ooooh, interesting! please tell us more about the vibration platform. This is the first I’m hearing of it.


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> *November Update, YTD Stats and Challenges*
> 
> Carried 12 bags, grocery run and school run trips
> Exited 30 household items
> Read two books
> Maintained 1 in, 1 out policy YTD
> Bags on my radar and 30 Day Delayed Gratification List: Hermes Halzan convertible shoulder bag (dark neutral), Celine Classic Box (grey), Valextra Iside medium, Hermes Roulis, if only Gucci had a grey version of their leather 1955
> *Nov 2020 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


Wow stats! One in one out is truly admirable! Both the Halzan and the Roulis are on my radar. I love that closure bar on the roulis.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> How about a challenge to use five different bags next month. Even if it means just taking it out for a good moisturizing.
> What is everyone doing for exercise? I am getting to lazy and need to try something new.


I like this challenge!  I have been able to bring myself to use my nice leather bags lately.  But as I rarely go out, I’ve gotten lazy changing out.  On average, I probably leave the house once a week.  And when it’s for grocery shopping, though I take a bag with me, I only take my cellphone (which has my e-wallet app) inside the store.

I’m trying to get back to exercising now because I’m spending a lot of my free time  baking.  And baking equals eating more for me too, sadly.  I wasn’t gaining weight when I was only baking breads, but when I started with cakes and pastries again (my long time hobby that went away some years back), there, I have seen my weight slowly going up!  So I need to really exercise more!


ElainePG said:


> I can smell that pork stew from here!
> I made a really good beef stew a couple of weeks ago, but I think the same recipe would work just as well with pork. I'll add it to the monthly rotation. The Hubster will be happy (he's more of a meat-eater than I am; I could live happily on veggies, with some fish or chicken tossed in occasionally).


Yum!!
Aside from baking, I’m also enjoying cooking with my InstaPot!  Recipes that I thought I would never try, I’m doing now!


----------



## More bags

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I don't like that we are on page 666! Spooky.


I noticed that and had the same thought, too!


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> Hi Cookie, I am glad you mentioned Coco, how is she doing?


She’s doing well. Still super itchy, she’s one month in on a new allergy medication so we'll see. Surgery has healed and her fur is grow back. Thank you for asking! ❤


More bags said:


> Yay for the SLG out, Cookie And great bag rotation, too! I am glad you mentioned your NG mini tote, that is a great looking bag. Did you say all your presents are wrapped and your tree is set up? That is seriously amazing, Batman! I hear you on the need for good cheer.


Thanks! 
I needed it too!
(see photo below)


dcooney4 said:


> I think we could use a photo of coco . There is nothing better to cheer up the day then a puppy picture.


Well - of course!! ❤
She's very dark... I'll see if I can take a better photo later!




momasaurus said:


> Bread “or” pasta? LOL


BOTH!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> *November Update, YTD Stats and Challenges*
> 
> Carried 12 bags, grocery run and school run trips
> Exited 30 household items
> Read two books
> Maintained 1 in, 1 out policy YTD
> Bags on my radar and 30 Day Delayed Gratification List: Hermes Halzan convertible shoulder bag (dark neutral), Celine Classic Box (grey), Valextra Iside medium, Hermes Roulis, if only Gucci had a grey version of their leather 1955
> *Nov 2020 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


Great stats!
I've been eyeing Valextra and Moynat - they're beautiful bags! 


momasaurus said:


> That is my problem with epsom. It’s just no fun to fondle! But does show color nicely. I have a rubis epsom Kelly wallet that I haven’t touched in ages.


I'm not fond of Epsom either, but I do like it for SLGs - it does wear well! 
Your Kelly wallet sounds lovely (in spite of the Epsom ), show us a picture please?


----------



## muchstuff

dcooney4 said:


> No rounded toe. I didn't even know they had a chiseled toe. They look wonderfully sturdy and perfect for running around with the dogs and living in the country.


My DH lives in his. And yes, they’re great for any sort of rough ground but also look stylish IMO.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> She’s doing well. Still super itchy, she’s one month in on a new allergy medication so we'll see. Surgery has healed and her fur is grow back. Thank you for asking! ❤
> 
> Thanks!
> I needed it too!
> (see photo below)
> 
> Well - of course!! ❤
> She's very dark... I'll see if I can take a better photo later!
> View attachment 4918518
> 
> 
> BOTH!!


What a beautiful pup. Your tree is gorgeous too.


----------



## dcooney4

muchstuff said:


> My DH lives in his. And yes, they’re great for any sort of rough ground but also look stylish IMO.


Thanks just went for a long drive to a shoe store that carries them and got the right size . I bought the b150 as they have a Oxblood looking color. They a Christmas present from Dh so will have to make due with my old hunter boots or sneakers  till then.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> What a beautiful pup. Your tree is gorgeous too.


Thank you so much! 
And Coco sends you a giant smooch!


----------



## Cookiefiend

For @cowgirlsboots (and anyone else interested ) - my favorites shelves.


These are books I’ve read many times and books that have made me think “I love this book”. It’s missing “Dandelion Wine”by Ray Bradbury, but that’s only because it’s on another shelf with my other RB books. It’s been a over a year since I read a book I loved - that was “News of the World”.


----------



## dcooney4

My Rainy day tote. Bag 1 in the challenge. Picked up the blundstone boots. Snuck  a quick picture .


----------



## whateve

momasaurus said:


> Ooooh, interesting! please tell us more about the vibration platform. This is the first I’m hearing of it.


I was looking for an exercise machine on Amazon and some of these popped up. I hadn't heard of the them either. The main reasons I got it was because no assembly was required and it may help with bone density. After I got it, I was confused as to what I should do on it. I watched some videos. I do each exercise for only a minute. The machine changes the speed of vibration every minute if you use one of the presets. With each exercise, you can feel it in your muscles after a few seconds. There are some exercises I don't think are very compatible with the machine, although others seem to do them. If you don't keep your knees slightly bent, it jars your head too much. It doesn't work well for me on sitting exercises as it is too jarring, but I really like it for standing exercises. I think you could probably dance on it and get benefits. After I'm done, I feel really good, like all my muscles are loose and relaxed. Since I got it, I haven't missed a day. Often I look forward to using it because of how I feel afterwards.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful additions- they are both stunning Diors! Well done on your 1.5 bag outs, you nearly net even. Best wishes on your remaining items listed.



Thank you so much @More bags ! 
The lady who bought the handbag I mentioned took two others (of the very cheap and extremely useless kind which I only bought to have the chain straps) off my hands, too. They don´t count for my stats, though. 
She did a true raid through my classifieds listings. I posted her a 10kg box with boots and coats and bags today... yippeh! 
Once she commits and asks me to box her purchases up I do not have to worry about payment anymore. It´ll be in my bank account soon. She has been buying from my listings for quite a while. She has my bank info saved, I have her address saved... 

The more expensive bags I have listed don´t seem to be going anywhere, though.


----------



## Cookiefiend

whateve said:


> I was looking for an exercise machine on Amazon and some of these popped up. I hadn't heard of the them either. The main reasons I got it was because no assembly was required and it may help with bone density. After I got it, I was confused as to what I should do on it. I watched some videos. I do each exercise for only a minute. The machine changes the speed of vibration every minute if you use one of the presets. With each exercise, you can feel it in your muscles after a few seconds. There are some exercises I don't think are very compatible with the machine, although others seem to do them. If you don't keep your knees slightly bent, it jars your head too much. It doesn't work well for me on sitting exercises as it is too jarring, but I really like it for standing exercises. I think you could probably dance on it and get benefits. After I'm done, I feel really good, like all my muscles are loose and relaxed. Since I got it, I haven't missed a day. Often I look forward to using it because of how I feel afterwards.


Really... I might look into one!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> She’s doing well. Still super itchy, she’s one month in on a new allergy medication so we'll see. Surgery has healed and her fur is grow back. Thank you for asking! ❤
> 
> Thanks!
> I needed it too!
> (see photo below)
> 
> Well - of course!! ❤
> She's very dark... I'll see if I can take a better photo later!
> View attachment 4918518
> 
> 
> BOTH!!



She´s such a darling dog! ❤ And so well behaved next to the Christmas tree and all the parcels. Wow! A friend of mine has a dog who given the chance would already have toppled the tree over and ripped every single present in search of things to steal...


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> She´s such a darling dog! ❤ And so well behaved next to the Christmas tree and all the parcels. Wow! A friend of mine has a dog who given the chance would already have toppled the tree over and ripped every single present in search of things to steal...


Thank you! 
She is *mostly* well behaved  but omg - I love her!


----------



## momasaurus

msd_bags said:


> I like this challenge!  I have been able to bring myself to use my nice leather bags lately.  But as I rarely go out, I’ve gotten lazy changing out.  On average, I probably leave the house once a week.  And when it’s for grocery shopping, though I take a bag with me, I only take my cellphone (which has my e-wallet app) inside the store.
> 
> I’m trying to get back to exercising now because I’m spending a lot of my free time  baking.  And baking equals eating more for me too, sadly.  I wasn’t gaining weight when I was only baking breads, but when I started with cakes and pastries again (my long time hobby that went away some years back), there, I have seen my weight slowly going up!  So I need to really exercise more!
> 
> Yum!!
> Aside from baking, I’m also enjoying cooking with my InstaPot!  Recipes that I thought I would never try, I’m doing now!


Happy to get some InstaPot recipes. You can DM me!


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Great stats!
> I've been eyeing Valextra and Moynat - they're beautiful bags!
> 
> I'm not fond of Epsom either, but I do like it for SLGs - it does wear well!
> Your Kelly wallet sounds lovely (in spite of the Epsom ), show us a picture please?


TPF is not letting me attach them. 
later....?


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> She’s doing well. Still super itchy, she’s one month in on a new allergy medication so we'll see. Surgery has healed and her fur is grow back. Thank you for asking! ❤
> 
> Thanks!
> I needed it too!
> (see photo below)
> 
> Well - of course!! ❤
> She's very dark... I'll see if I can take a better photo later!
> View attachment 4918518
> 
> 
> BOTH!!


Awww, Coco is beautiful and your tree looks fabulous!



Cookiefiend said:


> Great stats!
> I've been eyeing Valextra and Moynat - they're beautiful bags!
> 
> I'm not fond of Epsom either, but I do like it for SLGs - it does wear well!
> Your Kelly wallet sounds lovely (in spite of the Epsom ), show us a picture please?


Thank you @Cookiefiend. I agree with you on both Valextra and Moynat as well as epsom!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> For @cowgirlsboots (and anyone else interested ) - my favorites shelves.
> View attachment 4918654
> 
> These are books I’ve read many times and books that have made me think “I love this book”. It’s missing “Dandelion Wine”by Ray Bradbury, but that’s only because it’s on another shelf with my other RB books. It’s been a over a year since I read a book I loved - that was “News of the World”.


That’s a great idea! I love your favourites bookshelf. My favourites are The Book Thief, All The Light We Cannot See and The Grapes of Wrath, you have two copies?


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you so much @More bags !
> The lady who bought the handbag I mentioned took two others (of the very cheap and extremely useless kind which I only bought to have the chain straps) off my hands, too. They don´t count for my stats, though.
> She did a true raid through my classifieds listings. I posted her a 10kg box with boots and coats and bags today... yippeh!
> Once she commits and asks me to box her purchases up I do not have to worry about payment anymore. It´ll be in my bank account soon. She has been buying from my listings for quite a while. She has my bank info saved, I have her address saved...
> 
> The more expensive bags I have listed don´t seem to be going anywhere, though.


Yay, that is awesome - congratulations!


----------



## muchstuff

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks just went for a long drive to a shoe store that carries them and got the right size . I bought the b150 as they have a Oxblood looking color. They a Christmas present from Dh so will have to make due with my old hunter boots or sneakers  till then.


Make sure you have room for a thicker sock if need be.


----------



## muchstuff

dcooney4 said:


> My Rainy day tote. Bag 1 in the challenge. Picked up the blundstone boots. Snuck  a quick picture .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4918762
> View attachment 4918764


I do like the colour of your boots!


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> Wow stats! One in one out is truly admirable! Both the Halzan and the Roulis are on my radar. I love that closure bar on the roulis.


Thanks @momasaurus! Which sizes are you leaning towards for the Halzan and Roulis? Did you know there is a new Halzan 25 size?


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> November stats:
> 0 bags in , 0 bags out
> 0 SLGs in, 2 SLGs out


Well done @whateve!


dcooney4 said:


> In reality it was four bags. One bag I didn't count in as I bought it on final sale, but it was to heavy for me so I sold it. If I hadn't used posh it would have been a slight profit but as it was I broke even. Someone got a great deal on a gorgeous bag and I don't have a pretty bag that I can't carry taunting me in the closet.


Well done on the fourth out, as well, @dcooney4. You do a really good job on managing your bag wardrobe!


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Great stats!
> I've been eyeing Valextra and Moynat - they're beautiful bags!
> 
> I'm not fond of Epsom either, but I do like it for SLGs - it does wear well!
> Your Kelly wallet sounds lovely (in spite of the Epsom ), show us a picture please?


The HW is permabrass: sort of changes color!


----------



## More bags

muchstuff said:


> I do like the colour of your boots!


Me too! @dcooney4 and @muchstuff


----------



## momasaurus

whateve said:


> I was looking for an exercise machine on Amazon and some of these popped up. I hadn't heard of the them either. The main reasons I got it was because no assembly was required and it may help with bone density. After I got it, I was confused as to what I should do on it. I watched some videos. I do each exercise for only a minute. The machine changes the speed of vibration every minute if you use one of the presets. With each exercise, you can feel it in your muscles after a few seconds. There are some exercises I don't think are very compatible with the machine, although others seem to do them. If you don't keep your knees slightly bent, it jars your head too much. It doesn't work well for me on sitting exercises as it is too jarring, but I really like it for standing exercises. I think you could probably dance on it and get benefits. After I'm done, I feel really good, like all my muscles are loose and relaxed. Since I got it, I haven't missed a day. Often I look forward to using it because of how I feel afterwards.


I am off to look for viddies. Very intriguing!


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> The HW is permabrass: sort of changes color!


Oooh, your Kelly Wallet is a beautiful colour!  
You’re right the hardware looks totally different in those pictures.


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> Thanks @momasaurus! Which sizes are you leaning towards for the Halzan and Roulis? Did you know there is a new Halzan 25 size?


I really need to play with sizes. A friend has both Roulis and I might actually prefer the smaller. The Halzan I’ve only seen in pix so IDK. I haven’t researched leather options either.


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> Oooh, your Kelly Wallet is a beautiful colour!
> You’re right the hardware looks totally different in those pictures.


And the leather is Definitely more red, like the picture on the left.


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> Awww, Coco is beautiful and your tree looks fabulous!
> 
> 
> Thank you @Cookiefiend. I agree with you on both Valextra and Moynat as well as epsom!


Thank you!!  Coco thanks you too - she’s off barking at the wind right now or she’d give an exuberant smooch! 


More bags said:


> That’s a great idea! I love your favourites bookshelf. My favourites are The Book Thief, All The Light We Cannot See and The Grapes of Wrath, you have two copies?


Ha! I do... one is a first edition , and I just couldn’t get rid of the the other - so I have two! 


momasaurus said:


> The HW is permabrass: sort of changes color!


Ooooo... is it complicated? It’s a beautiful color though!


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> I really need to play with sizes. A friend has both Roulis and I might actually prefer the smaller. The Halzan I’ve only seen in pix so IDK. I haven’t researched leather options either.


Thanks for sharing your thoughts. The reason I asked is because I have not determined my preference on sizes. I like the look of the Roulis 18 crossbody on others and I think I need the capacity of Roulis 23.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you!!  Coco thanks you too - she’s off barking at the wind right now or she’d give an exuberant smooch!
> 
> Ha! I do... one is a first edition , and I just couldn’t get rid of the the other - so I have two!
> 
> Ooooo... is it complicated? It’s a beautiful color though!


Wow, first edition, that’s so cool!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> *How about a challenge to use five different bags next month*. Even if it means just taking it out for a good moisturizing.
> What is everyone doing for exercise? I am getting to lazy and need to try something new.



*December Challenge: Carry five different bags
Bag 1: *Chanel Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case


----------



## dcooney4

muchstuff said:


> Make sure you have room for a thicker sock if need be.


Thanks! I have room for very thick socks.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Me too! @dcooney4 and @muchstuff


Thanks!


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you!!  Coco thanks you too - she’s off barking at the wind right now or she’d give an exuberant smooch!
> 
> Ha! I do... one is a first edition , and I just couldn’t get rid of the the other - so I have two!
> 
> Ooooo... is it complicated? It’s a beautiful color though!


It can be a pain to get in and out of. Great for normal times, when I actually did things, but right now I need quick release of a credit card for the very rare shopping expedition or gas fillup.


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> Thanks for sharing your thoughts. The reason I asked is because I have not determined my preference on sizes. I like the look of the Roulis 18 crossbody on others and I think I need the capacity of Roulis 23.


covid isolation has totally skewed my idea of small/large bags, so all this is just theory at the moment. Much as I love the Roulis, I wonder if the boxiness would eventually annoy me. The bi-color halzan is interesting....


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> *December Challenge: Carry five different bags
> Bag 1: *Chanel Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case
> View attachment 4919054


Such a great bag that can be dressy or casual, I think.


----------



## momasaurus

I meant to mention to @papertiger that there are some Calvis now in box! As if one needed more temptation....


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> I meant to mention to @papertiger that there are some Calvis now in box! As if one needed more temptation....


That's exactlywhat I want actually, that's what I was looking for. They had one on the French website. Only problem is, black is not the best colour for me to hold such important items. That's why I have a red wallet. My python card holder is dark grey, but metallic.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I had my first COVID scare everybody. Thankfully it was just dehydration but it's terrifying knowing that such a fatal disease is floating around


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> *December Challenge: Carry five different bags
> Bag 1: *Chanel Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case
> View attachment 4919054


Beautiful color, and scarf! ❤️


papertiger said:


> That's exactlywhat I want actually, that's what I was looking for. They had one on the French website. Only problem is, black is not the best colour for me to hold such important items. That's why I have a red wallet. My python card holder is dark grey, but metallic.


I love one in box too... but not black. I like bright SLGs - red is perfect!


SakuraSakura said:


> I had my first COVID scare everybody. Thankfully it was just dehydration but it's terrifying knowing that such a fatal disease is floating around


Oh gosh.  I’m glad it was just a scare!


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> That's exactlywhat I want actually, that's what I was looking for. They had one on the French website. Only problem is, black is not the best colour for me to hold such important items. That's why I have a red wallet. My python card holder is dark grey, but metallic.


I agree. The minute I find a box Calvi in any color but black it will be mine!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> For @cowgirlsboots (and anyone else interested ) - my favorites shelves.
> View attachment 4918654
> 
> These are books I’ve read many times and books that have made me think “I love this book”. It’s missing “Dandelion Wine”by Ray Bradbury, but that’s only because it’s on another shelf with my other RB books. It’s been a over a year since I read a book I loved - that was “News of the World”.



I love the photo of your favourite books shelf! Wished I could share one, too, but my books are mainly living in piles all over the place and in big shopping bags unless they are in the nice shelves in my parents´house 800 kms away. As I don´t get to my parents´ house that often I have double copies of many books I really love. One day when this house will get better organized there´ll be huge shelves!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

*December challenge*

Dug this one out to send away. I sold it yesterday. 
Goldpfeil 70ies handbag.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

I wrecked my mind re how many items I sold since the beginning of November (the place still looks as full as always...):

5 pairs of boots
7 winter coats
2 leather jackets
4 handbags (only the Goldpfeil was a "good" bag, the other 3 were very random)

plus some other bits and bops

Seeing the numbers I should be rich now, but unfortunately the market is low and people aren´t willing to pay much and I was keen on getting the items out of the house. I broke even on all sales, though (only because I always shop cheap.)


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Today I had a very lovely parcel! 
I had bought a vintage German Hucke black wool winter coat from the classifieds at the glorious price of 5 Euro. It arrived in a lovely old fashioned flat box like the ones my Grandma used to get her mail order purchases in. Inside there was crisp green tissue paper, a Christmas card with a greeting and on top of my coat a second one as a gift. 
It left me speechless. So nice! 
The black coat is timeless perfection and fits like tailor made. 
The gifted coat is an 80ies trenchcoat style with huge shoulder pads, made by Hensel and Mortensen- another German high quality brand that does not exist anymore. To my big amazement it looks lovely on me and it does fit nicely! 
I feel blessed and very thankful!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Today I had a very lovely parcel!
> I had bought a vintage German Hucke black wool winter coat from the classifieds at the glorious price of 5 Euro. It arrived in a lovely old fashioned flat box like the ones my Grandma used to get her mail order purchases in. Inside there was crisp green tissue paper, a Christmas card with a greeting and on top of my coat a second one as a gift.
> It left me speechless. So nice!
> The black coat is timeless perfection and fits like tailor made.
> The gifted coat is an 80ies trenchcoat style with huge shoulder pads, made by Hensel and Mortensen- another German high quality brand that does not exist anymore. To my big amazement it looks lovely on me and it does fit nicely!
> I feel blessed and very thankful!


Wow that's amazing! Congratulations on getting two lovely coats for a bargain.


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> I had my first COVID scare everybody. Thankfully it was just dehydration but it's terrifying knowing that such a fatal disease is floating around


I read on another thread that dehydration can give you a fever. I never knew that. I'm glad it was just that! Take care of yourself!


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> Today I had a very lovely parcel!
> I had bought a vintage German Hucke black wool winter coat from the classifieds at the glorious price of 5 Euro. It arrived in a lovely old fashioned flat box like the ones my Grandma used to get her mail order purchases in. Inside there was crisp green tissue paper, a Christmas card with a greeting and on top of my coat a second one as a gift.
> It left me speechless. So nice!
> The black coat is timeless perfection and fits like tailor made.
> The gifted coat is an 80ies trenchcoat style with huge shoulder pads, made by Hensel and Mortensen- another German high quality brand that does not exist anymore. To my big amazement it looks lovely on me and it does fit nicely!
> I feel blessed and very thankful!


How marvelous!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Help please! I´d appreciate opinions on this bag, please.
It´s the 2006 St Germain by Dior.
I love the look, but it might be quite big. As far as I remember it is about 38cms wide and 27 cms high.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> Wow that's amazing! Congratulations on getting two lovely coats for a bargain.



Thank-you! I really love a bargain, but the biggest gift for me was the love and care this lady put into wrapping this bargain and sending it to me. I haven´t had parcels as nice as this very often- far more often people tend to pack care- and lovelessly even if the purchase was expensive.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Today I had a very lovely parcel!
> I had bought a vintage German Hucke black wool winter coat from the classifieds at the glorious price of 5 Euro. It arrived in a lovely old fashioned flat box like the ones my Grandma used to get her mail order purchases in. Inside there was crisp green tissue paper, a Christmas card with a greeting and on top of my coat a second one as a gift.
> It left me speechless. So nice!
> The black coat is timeless perfection and fits like tailor made.
> The gifted coat is an 80ies trenchcoat style with huge shoulder pads, made by Hensel and Mortensen- another German high quality brand that does not exist anymore. To my big amazement it looks lovely on me and it does fit nicely!
> I feel blessed and very thankful!


Wow! That is a wonderful surprise!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you! I really love a bargain, but the biggest gift for me was the love and care this lady put into wrapping this bargain and sending it to me. I haven´t had parcels as nice as this very often- far more often people tend to pack care- and lovelessly even if the purchase was expensive.


I always wrap my sales in pretty tissue or actual gift wrap and add a nice card or note. Rarely do I get something like that myself, but when I do I am throughly delighted.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> I always wrap my sales in pretty tissue or actual gift wrap and add a nice card or note. Rarely do I get something like that myself, but when I do I am throughly delighted.


Same here. I try to wrap nicely- mostly with used boxes and paper, but neatly, so it will be nice to unwrap.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Same here. I try to wrap nicely- mostly with used boxes and paper, but neatly, so it will be nice to unwrap.


The boxes I use are used or the free ones from the post office. I use white tissue paper as I'm too afraid to use colored tissue in case it transfers onto the bag. I used to write cards but now I just write a thank you note on the packing slip.


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> covid isolation has totally skewed my idea of small/large bags, so all this is just theory at the moment. Much as I love the Roulis, I wonder if the boxiness would eventually annoy me. The bi-color halzan is interesting....


Yes and I agree with the potential boxiness of the larger Roulis.



momasaurus said:


> Such a great bag that can be dressy or casual, I think.


Thank you momasaurus. 


Cookiefiend said:


> Beautiful color, and scarf! ❤
> 
> I love one in box too... but not black. I like bright SLGs - red is perfect!
> 
> Oh gosh.  I’m glad it was just a scare!


Thank you Cookie


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> I always wrap my sales in pretty tissue or actual gift wrap and add a nice card or note. Rarely do I get something like that myself, but when I do I am throughly delighted.


I do too - it only takes a minute, it shows you care and your appreciation. . Such a small and easy thing to do - yet so few do it. 
Just tossing something (a silk blouse, a silk scarf) in a box (not even in a ziplock bag!) is just another level of “I don’t care, just give me the money.“ Makes me sad.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> I do too - it only takes a minute, it shows you care and your appreciation. . Such a small and easy thing to do - yet so few do it.
> Just tossing something (a silk blouse, a silk scarf) in a box (not even in a ziplock bag!) is just another level of “I don’t care, just give me the money.“ Makes me sad.


I think it is nice that all of us here try to make it a pleasant experience. I recently bought that black Portland leather goods bag that I use for bad weather in a group and it came with a lovely card and wrapped in tissue and it gave me such pleasure. If I wrap something in tissue I also put it in a clear plastic so if it get wet while traveling it does not get damaged. 
   The nicest thing happened was some one with no feedback bought a small bag . He was so delighted with the gift wrap and his wife loved the bag. It was the longest review and it was so lovely. I felt very appreciated that someone noticed the effort I put in. I don't sell a lot of stuff so it is more like playing store, but comments like that make it worth while.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> The boxes I use are used or the free ones from the post office. I use white tissue paper as I'm too afraid to use colored tissue in case it transfers onto the bag. I used to write cards but now I just write a thank you note on the packing slip.


That is still very sweet and more than most do.


----------



## Katinahat

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I think I have kept myself from thinking about buying any new bags over the weekend by going black Friday nuts buying clothes for my 5&7 year old daughters .....been pouring all my spending power towards  hanna Andersson, Gymboree, the children's place, and my favorite, Boden kids. And I got myself a few clothes (mommy and me sets with the girls and Boden women's has some adorable jumpsuits and dresses), which I can't wait to try on when my swelling goes down. I've got such lumpy swelling in my tummy, it's awful! But it will take another month or even two before it's pretty much settled down. Liposuction patience!
> 
> I am kind of tempted by a cute little  polene numero Sept mini..... But I have enough mini bags!!!!


Love the mummy and me sets! Make the most of it. My teenage DDs would now have a fit if I got them such sets!!


----------



## Katinahat

Cookiefiend said:


> She’s doing well. Still super itchy, she’s one month in on a new allergy medication so we'll see. Surgery has healed and her fur is grow back. Thank you for asking! ❤
> 
> Thanks!
> I needed it too!
> (see photo below)
> 
> Well - of course!! ❤
> She's very dark... I'll see if I can take a better photo later!
> View attachment 4918518
> 
> 
> BOTH!!


Gorgeous tree! I think my new puppy will just eat it so our tree will go up at the last minute once the Christmas holidays start. Otherwise my DH will be on his work Zoom calls with the puppy destroying the tree in the background!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> I do too - it only takes a minute, it shows you care and your appreciation. . Such a small and easy thing to do - yet so few do it.
> Just tossing something (a silk blouse, a silk scarf) in a box (not even in a ziplock bag!) is just another level of “I don’t care, just give me the money.“ Makes me sad.



Over here a clear bin bag would replace the ziploc bag...  it´s such a "statement" to receive something nice balled up in a binbag...   When I bought my Tom Ford Rive Gauche YSL bag - from a household clearance pleace- it arrived in a very dirty and partly torn box and was wrapped in a dusty black bin liner. I could have cried, because it made the prescious bag feel like a piece of trash. Thesmall effort of wrapping nicely always is called for and makes the smallest most random purchase so much more valuable.


----------



## Katinahat

More bags said:


> *December Challenge: Carry five different bags
> Bag 1: *Chanel Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case
> View attachment 4919054


Gorgeous bag and scarf!! Where did you take it?


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> Help please! I´d appreciate opinions on this bag, please.
> It´s the 2006 St Germain by Dior.
> I love the look, but it might be quite big. As far as I remember it is about 38cms wide and 27 cms high.
> 
> View attachment 4919668


It is fabulous! I love it but I carry large bags for work do that what I’d use it for.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Cavi arrived and I'm going to be naughty and cross-post it.
> 
> It hold quite a lot. I had all those little things in the pouch on one side plus 12 cards in card holder (it's the sorry looking gunmetal python pouch) and my phone on the other side (had to take my phone out to take pics).
> 
> Not sure about Epsom but the colours are lovely. Plus it will stand up to being pulled out and put in bags and briefcases day after day. Couldn't find my agenda cover (that's how long I've been away from travelling to work) or my darling Ezip. I would have liked to have seen them together.
> 
> Makes for an excellent clutch IMO
> 
> 1. Calvi and Gucci Bamboo top-handle 35.
> 2. Inside a Kelly Sellier 32 sideways (also fits across)
> 3. Next to a Hermes GP 36
> 
> I'd have to edit my keys (I carry 2 sets of house keys and a large car key)
> 
> View attachment 4917971
> 
> 
> View attachment 4917972
> 
> 
> View attachment 4917973


It's gorgeous! And quite a bit larger than I had thought. Sounds as though it's going to be very useful. Have fun playing around with it.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> November stats:
> Purses in or out - 0
> SLG out - 1 (finally... one to go still)
> Scarves in - 2 (the Sabina Savage and an H L'Ivresse de L'Infini), I still have 2 listed.
> 
> For the month I wore 8 different bags, still working a little on bringing down the CPW on a few of them.
> I have learned that I do really like the Nancy Gonzalez mini tote - it's a nice size, super light, and with the 'feathers', it's very cute too. Now I wish I hadn't gone nuts and bought the MZ Wallace Micro Sutton in black (I bought it because I was worried about carrying a croc purse with C-19), because the NG is just fine.
> 
> I listened to 2 books (Pride and Prejudice, and Dracula) in November; I'm going to listen to A Christmas Carol next, because I've never read it. My only worry about listening to it, is that when the little boy says to Scrooge when he asks him about the turkey in the butcher's window, "WOT - you mean the one as big as me?", it will be different. Silly I know!
> 
> I've been on a whirlwind of decorating for Christmas... I have never (in 41 years of marriage) put my tree up in November. It is up, decorated and all the presents are wrapped... I started decorating the house before Thanksgiving! I was a bit ruthless in that I am donating several Holiday decorations - I've 'streamlined' it so it was easier to both put out and will be to take down.
> When I do take it down - heck I might leave some of it out until spring just for the cheerful factor.


Those are such great stats, @Cookiefiend . So glad that darned SLG finally sold.

I've never listened to A Christmas Carol, but The Hubster and I watch the old Alastair Sim version every year. I need a box of tissues next to me. And I love, love, LOVE the scene with the little boy who yells up to Scrooge "WOT - you mean the one as big as me?" (That's one of the places where I start to sniffle!).

I was reading an article (The Washington Post, I think) saying that many people are decorating very early for Christmas this year. In our neghborhood, the outdoor Christmas lights went up a couple of weeks ago! Usually, folks don't get around to it until waaaaay after Thanksgiving, but I guess everyone felt the need for sparkles. It's quite lovely. No tree-lighting ceremony in our little downtown village this year, of course, which is sad, but I've heard that there will be a decorated tree (perhaps elves will come in the middle of the night and do it???).

G-d bless us, every one!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> *November Update, YTD Stats and Challenges*
> 
> Carried 12 bags, grocery run and school run trips
> Exited 30 household items
> Read two books
> Maintained 1 in, 1 out policy YTD
> Bags on my radar and 30 Day Delayed Gratification List: Hermes Halzan convertible shoulder bag (dark neutral), Celine Classic Box (grey), Valextra Iside medium, Hermes Roulis, if only Gucci had a grey version of their leather 1955
> *Nov 2020 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


Your stats are amazing, @More bags ! 

At the beginning of the year, I promised myself  I'd use your "30 day Delayed Gratfication List" system for all purchases. Especially bags, scarves, and clothing. And then came the pandemic. I've been pretty good, haven't purchased all that much, but I sure haven't waited for 30 days before hitting the "buy" button!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> November stats:
> 0 bags in , 0 bags out
> 0 SLGs in, 2 SLGs out


Wow! That's fantastic!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> (see photo below)
> 
> Well - of course!! ❤
> She's very dark... I'll see if I can take a better photo later!
> View attachment 4918518


Great photo! I love the way your presents are all wrapped in plaids. Makes the corner of your beautiful living room look so festive.

And Coco… of course! Hi, Coco! So good to see you!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Katinahat said:


> Gorgeous tree! I think my new puppy will just eat it so our tree will go up at the last minute once the Christmas holidays start. Otherwise my DH will be on his work Zoom calls with the puppy destroying the tree in the background!


hahaha!  


cowgirlsboots said:


> Over here a clear bin bag would replace the ziploc bag...  it´s such a "statement" to receive something nice balled up in a binbag...   When I bought my Tom Ford Rive Gauche YSL bag - from a household clearance pleace- it arrived in a very dirty and partly torn box and was wrapped in a dusty black bin liner. I could have cried, because it made the prescious bag feel like a piece of trash. Thesmall effort of wrapping nicely always is called for and makes the smallest most random purchase so much more valuable.


I feel like these days too, how nice it is to see that someone made an effort to give (I mean I know you paid for it but YKWIM) you a little pleasure.  
I would have been upset too to have received something just tossed into a trash bag... and I know I'd ding them a bit in my feedback. 


ElainePG said:


> Those are such great stats, @Cookiefiend . So glad that darned SLG finally sold.
> 
> I've never listened to A Christmas Carol, but The Hubster and I watch the old Alastair Sim version every year. I need a box of tissues next to me. And I love, love, LOVE the scene with the little boy who yells up to Scrooge "WOT - you mean the one as big as me?" (That's one of the places where I start to sniffle!).
> 
> I was reading an article (The Washington Post, I think) saying that many people are decorating very early for Christmas this year. In our neghborhood, the outdoor Christmas lights went up a couple of weeks ago! Usually, folks don't get around to it until waaaaay after Thanksgiving, but I guess everyone felt the need for sparkles. It's quite lovely. No tree-lighting ceremony in our little downtown village this year, of course, which is sad, but I've heard that there will be a decorated tree (perhaps elves will come in the middle of the night and do it???).
> 
> G-d bless us, every one!


We watch that version too - I think it's the best one.... though I also like the musical one (so funny to hear everyone sing 'Thank You Very Much, That's the Nicest Thing that Anyone's Done For Me' when Scrooge is dead). Good to know I'm not the only one that gets a bit leaky about the eyes during this movie! 
In our capital, they string lights on the monument on the circle and light it the Friday after Thanksgiving. This year, there was no ceremony on the circle, but they still did light it.  
We will get through this!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Great photo! I love the way your presents are all wrapped in plaids. Makes the corner of your beautiful living room look so festive.
> 
> And Coco… of course! Hi, Coco! So good to see you!!


Thank you! They're not all in plaids, but that's my nod to Scotland! 
And sweet Coco (who is currently asleep under my desk) sends you cheerful fuzzy smooches!


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> It's gorgeous! And quite a bit larger than I had thought. Sounds as though it's going to be very useful. Have fun playing around with it.



The colours are perfect, the design really nice. The leather - not sure. 
Sleeping on it till Saturday.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> For @cowgirlsboots (and anyone else interested ) - my favorites shelves.
> View attachment 4918654
> 
> These are books I’ve read many times and books that have made me think “I love this book”. It’s missing “Dandelion Wine”by Ray Bradbury, but that’s only because it’s on another shelf with my other RB books. It’s been a over a year since I read a book I loved - that was “News of the World”.


Many of these are favorites for me, as well. Donna Tartt's "The Goldfinch" is one I really ought to reread pretty soon. But a few are new to me. I'm not familiar with "Lord of the Barn Yard." Off to the library!


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> She´s such a darling dog! ❤ And so well behaved next to the Christmas tree and all the parcels. Wow! *A friend of mine has a dog who given the chance would already have toppled the tree over and ripped every single present in search of things to steal*...


Have you ever seen the old (really, REALLY old) Disney cartoon with Mickey, Pluto, the Christmas tree, and the two chipmunks? That's another one we watch every year!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Katinahat said:


> Love the mummy and me sets! Make the most of it. My teenage DDs would now have a fit if I got them such sets!!


Don't I know it!!! I have teenage sons so I'm fully prepared for how these girls will treat me several years down the line and I am SOAKING UP THE ADORATION NOW while the getting is good.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> The HW is permabrass: sort of changes color!


Stunning!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> *December Challenge: Carry five different bags
> Bag 1: *Chanel Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case
> View attachment 4919054


Gorgeous bag, and beautifully posed with your pen and your H scarf. I know which scarf it is… it's the one with the cat coming of the flower… but for the life of me I can NOT remember the name of it! Baobab something??? At any rate, the combination is striking.


----------



## ElainePG

SakuraSakura said:


> I had my first COVID scare everybody. Thankfully it was just dehydration but it's terrifying knowing that such a fatal disease is floating around


Yikes, that must have been frightening! I'm so glad you're okay. Stay safe, dear.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Many of these are favorites for me, as well. Donna Tartt's "The Goldfinch" is one I really ought to reread pretty soon. But a few are new to me. I'm not familiar with "Lord of the Barn Yard." Off to the library!


I loved it, and I think it's beautifully written. I read some recent reviews of it though and it's about 50/50 - some people love it, some do not.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> Have you ever seen the old (really, REALLY old) Disney cartoon with Mickey, Pluto, the Christmas tree, and the two chipmunks? That's another one we watch every year!



I didn´t know the cartoon @ElainePG , but found it on youtube and watched right now- prescious! Poor Pluto!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> It is fabulous! I love it but I carry large bags for work do that what I’d use it for.



Thank-you @Katinahat ! I couldn´t resist to buy it... bad, bag girl!  
The price was nice and the bag spoke to me- like a casual "light-version" of the Birkin style. 
I don´t go out to work, but thought it would come handy later, when we can travel again, as this drag along with anything but the kitchen sink inside bag that won´t be too delicate to sit between my feet on long car journeys. 
I´m excitied to see it in person now!


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> Gorgeous bag and scarf!! Where did you take it?


Thanks @Katinahat! My trips on Tuesday and Wednesday with this bag were for school run.


----------



## Katinahat

More bags said:


> Thanks @Katinahat! My trips on Tuesday and Wednesday with this bag were for school run.


Now that’s a very stylish school run bag!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Gorgeous bag, and beautifully posed with your pen and your H scarf. I know which scarf it is… it's the one with the cat coming of the flower… but for the life of me I can NOT remember the name of it! Baobab something??? At any rate, the combination is striking.


Thank you @ElainePG! You have a sharp eye with scarves! You are right, it’s Baobab Cat Silk 90!


----------



## Katinahat

I can’t believe it’s December again already. I remember this thread, but last year’s version, as I told you all about succumbing to purchasing my black Mulberry Lily for my impromptu trip to London for New Year. It was a sudden trip caused by avoiding the aftermath of being dragged into the crossfire of a family conflict which was nothing to do with me. 

Fortunately my DH, DDs and I had a great time in a gorgeous hotel. Lily came to the musical theatre to see a show and to a wonderful restaurant the following night. It was the only holiday I took this year! Little did I know it was just the start of a crazy year where everyone has had a difficult time. Things have continued to be a bit tough for me in addition to COVID and the lovely Lily is on my shelf hardly used. In addition to a few other things, I’m still waiting for some repeat medical results with fingers crossed. I’m distracting myself looking at your lovely bags so please keep sharing lots of images.

I was inspired by @More bags to start my bag stats in January and have a year’s piechart to share at some point, although it’s far from representative of what bags I might have used had things been different. I’m intending to share towards the end of the month if that’s ok?

The 5 bag challenge is a great one this month. Ideally I’d like to use  bags I’ve not used recently but for now it’s two repeats from November. 

1. Coach Central Zip Signature Tote - wipeable and practical for work for the 1st and 2nd.
2. New Mulberry Alexa. Carried to work so I could easily walk to a medical appointment today with it slung on crossbody. It’s practical and stylish! I love it.

I think I can rotate my work bags quite easily to get up to 5 but am not sure how to use my evening bags when not going out! Any tips?


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> I can’t believe it’s December again already. I remember this thread, but last year’s version, as I told you all about succumbing to purchasing my black Mulberry Lily for my impromptu trip to London for New Year. It was a sudden trip caused by avoiding the aftermath of being dragged into the crossfire of a family conflict which was nothing to do with me.
> 
> Fortunately my DH, DDs and I had a great time in a gorgeous hotel. Lily came to the musical theatre to see a show and to a wonderful restaurant the following night. It was the only holiday I took this year! Little did I know it was just the start of a crazy year where everyone has had a difficult time. Things have continued to be a bit tough for me in addition to COVID and the lovely Lily is on my shelf hardly used. In addition to a few other things, I’m still waiting for some repeat medical results with fingers crossed. I’m distracting myself looking at your lovely bags so please keep sharing lots of images.
> 
> I was inspired by @More bags to start my bag stats in January and have a year’s piechart to share at some point, although it’s far from representative of what bags I might have used had things been different. I’m intending to share towards the end of the month if that’s ok?
> 
> The 5 bag challenge is a great one this month. Ideally I’d like to use  bags I’ve not used recently but for now it’s two repeats from November.
> 
> 1. Coach Central Zip Signature Tote - wipeable and practical for work for the 1st and 2nd.
> 2. New Mulberry Alexa. Carried to work so I could easily walk to a medical appointment today with it slung on crossbody. It’s practical and stylish! I love it.
> 
> I think I can rotate my work bags quite easily to get up to 5 but am not sure how to use my evening bags when not going out! Any tips?


I loved your storytelling of your New Year 2020 trip! I think a black Lily on a London trip sounds fabulous and you were able to make some good memories with your family. Many of our bags are getting more rest on the shelf this year than any of us anticipated. Congratulations on tracking your bag usage!  
I remember you made a beautiful colour coordinated to your bag colours pie chart. Is that your newest Alexa rereleased bag you are referring to in November carries?
Sending positive vibes your way for good medical results.


----------



## Katinahat

More bags said:


> I loved your storytelling of your New Year 2020 trip! I think a black Lily on a London trip sounds fabulous and you were able to make some good memories with your family. Many of our bags are getting more rest on the shelf this year than any of us anticipated. Congratulations on tracking your bag usage!
> I remember you made a beautiful colour coordinated to your bag colours pie chart. Is that your newest Alexa rereleased bag you are referring to in November carries?
> Sending positive vibes your way for good medical results.


Thanks @More bags. I really appreciate your positive vibes!
It is my rereleased Alexa that I carried in November and now in December too. It’s coming with me again to work tomorrow along with my sports bag and running gear to go out with a friend after work for exercise and a chat. Other socialising is pretty much banned so this is a good at to meet up. Alexa won’t  actually be coming for that part of the day as she’s not into exercise!


----------



## More bags

*December Challenge: Carry five different bags
Bag 2:* Chanel Red Reissue 226


I also wore this H Bouquets Sellier Silk 90, pic from the internet. It is loud and didn’t really go with the bag. I guess I gravitated to red today. The scarf was a confidence booster for a second interview on a Zoom call. The bag was carried for school run ... you’ll notice a pattern here.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> I think it is nice that all of us here try to make it a pleasant experience. I recently bought that black Portland leather goods bag that I use for bad weather in a group and it came with a lovely card and wrapped in tissue and it gave me such pleasure. If I wrap something in tissue I also put it in a clear plastic so if it get wet while traveling it does not get damaged.
> The nicest thing happened was some one with no feedback bought a small bag . He was so delighted with the gift wrap and his wife loved the bag. It was the longest review and it was so lovely. I felt very appreciated that someone noticed the effort I put in. I don't sell a lot of stuff so it is more like playing store, but comments like that make it worth while.


Once or twice a person has sent me a card in the mail to thank me for their item.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Thank you @ElainePG! You have a sharp eye with scarves! You are right, it’s Baobab Cat Silk 90!
> View attachment 4920555


Such a happy scarf! I love the way the polka dots pop out when it's tied. That isn't obvious when the scarf is laid out flat. I never had a chance to see it at my local boutique. I probably wouldn't have been able to resist!


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> I can’t believe it’s December again already. I remember this thread, but last year’s version, as I told you all about succumbing to purchasing my black Mulberry Lily for my impromptu trip to London for New Year. It was a sudden trip caused by avoiding the aftermath of being dragged into the crossfire of a family conflict which was nothing to do with me.
> 
> Fortunately my DH, DDs and I had a great time in a gorgeous hotel. Lily came to the musical theatre to see a show and to a wonderful restaurant the following night. It was the only holiday I took this year! Little did I know it was just the start of a crazy year where everyone has had a difficult time. Things have continued to be a bit tough for me in addition to COVID and the lovely Lily is on my shelf hardly used. In addition to a few other things, I’m still waiting for some repeat medical results with fingers crossed. I’m distracting myself looking at your lovely bags so please keep sharing lots of images.
> 
> I was inspired by @More bags to start my bag stats in January and have a year’s piechart to share at some point, although it’s far from representative of what bags I might have used had things been different. I’m intending to share towards the end of the month if that’s ok?
> 
> The 5 bag challenge is a great one this month. Ideally I’d like to use  bags I’ve not used recently but for now it’s two repeats from November.
> 
> 1. Coach Central Zip Signature Tote - wipeable and practical for work for the 1st and 2nd.
> 2. New Mulberry Alexa. Carried to work so I could easily walk to a medical appointment today with it slung on crossbody. It’s practical and stylish! I love it.
> 
> I think I can rotate my work bags quite easily to get up to 5 but am not sure how to use my evening bags when not going out! Any tips?


Oh, I remember your story of the Lily. I'm so glad to hear it worked out for you! The Lily is just beautiful. I can certainly see it out to a London theater AND to an elegant restaurant. With all the travel restrictions, it's good that you and your family had a chance to take a wonderful vacation together.

Would love to see your pie chart! I totally gave up on tracking my bag usage this year, since The Hubster & I have been hunkered down (I prefer that to "sheltered in place, lol) for most of the year. I think I've only carried three bags the entire year… my pie chart would look pretty silly!   

I'm sorry you have the stress of waiting for medical test results. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Thank you @ElainePG! You have a sharp eye with scarves! You are right, it’s Baobab Cat Silk 90!
> View attachment 4920555


Wow gorgeous!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Yes Elaine that is a lovely scarf!!!!
I am scarf crazy. I just am obsessed. 
It didn't hit me until age 35 but then it really did.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Wow gorgeous!


Thank you dear dc!


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> *December Challenge: Carry five different bags
> Bag 2:* Chanel Red Reissue 226
> View attachment 4920563
> 
> I also wore this H Bouquets Sellier Silk 90, pic from the internet. It is loud and didn’t really go with the bag. I guess I gravitated to red today. The scarf was a confidence booster for a second interview on a Zoom call. The bag was carried for school run ... you’ll notice a pattern here.
> View attachment 4920567


Both are stunning.


----------



## dcooney4

Yesterday had to take pup to the groomer as his derrière needed some help. So I wore a wipeable bag. Mind you when he was in the car  the bag was in a different seat. Lol


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Those are such great stats, @Cookiefiend . So glad that darned SLG finally sold.
> 
> I've never listened to A Christmas Carol, but The Hubster and I watch the old Alastair Sim version every year. I need a box of tissues next to me. And I love, love, LOVE the scene with the little boy who yells up to Scrooge "WOT - you mean the one as big as me?" (That's one of the places where I start to sniffle!).
> 
> I was reading an article (The Washington Post, I think) saying that many people are decorating very early for Christmas this year. In our neghborhood, the outdoor Christmas lights went up a couple of weeks ago! Usually, folks don't get around to it until waaaaay after Thanksgiving, but I guess everyone felt the need for sparkles. It's quite lovely. No tree-lighting ceremony in our little downtown village this year, of course, which is sad, but I've heard that there will be a decorated tree (perhaps elves will come in the middle of the night and do it???).
> 
> G-d bless us, every one!


A lot of people decorated way before Thanksgiving this year. But then what are they going to do for the next weeks? Who has any sense of time anyway? The other day I was describing a concert I had gone to a while back, and I couldn't remember if I had actually gone in person or seen it on a screen. I think life/memories are going to be like that.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Stunning!


Thanks, Elaine. Maybe I should bring out this wallet for the holiday season.


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> A lot of people decorated way before Thanksgiving this year. But then what are they going to do for the next weeks? Who has any sense of time anyway? The other day I was describing a concert I had gone to a while back, and I couldn't remember if I had actually gone in person or seen it on a screen. I think life/memories are going to be like that.


My son had three Christmas trees up by thanksgiving. Lights are on the house and bushes. Every area now has something. Christmas trains, mangers, wreaths and more. He is a Christmasaholic.


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> My son had three Christmas trees up by thanksgiving. Lights are on the house and bushes. Every area now has something. Christmas trains, mangers, wreaths and more. He is a Christmasaholic.


LOL! I'll bet it looks great. But now what? There is nothing to do! No Christmas events, no parties, no concerts or ballet, no sledding parties.....How about sharing some pix of your son's handiwork?


----------



## dcooney4

Here are a few I took the other day to show a friend. Not great shots as we were chatting while taking pics.


----------



## dcooney4

There are still lots of things that can be done. Wrapping gifts , baking , watching holiday movies, and maybe make some handmade presents. My three sons all live at home again so the house is always feels full, even if there are no friends coming over anymore.  Not to mention all the animals. We are making the best out of a sad situation. Our neighbors are decorating as well.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> Thank you @ElainePG! You have a sharp eye with scarves! You are right, it’s Baobab Cat Silk 90!
> View attachment 4920555



Glorious scarf!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> *December Challenge: Carry five different bags
> Bag 2:* Chanel Red Reissue 226
> View attachment 4920563
> 
> I also wore this H Bouquets Sellier Silk 90, pic from the internet. It is loud and didn’t really go with the bag. I guess I gravitated to red today. The scarf was a confidence booster for a second interview on a Zoom call. The bag was carried for school run ... you’ll notice a pattern here.
> View attachment 4920567



Glam up the school run! I love your bag and scarf choices for the school run and really should take it for inspiration! 
When I take my boy to school at 6:10 in the morning while it´s still dark I usually do not bother with a handbag or any advanced styling. It´s jogging pants, sneakers and my reliable checked wool coat with the fur collar. The mask takes care of my un made-up face...

Since yesterday the school runs have become less anyway. Covid numbers have gone up in out town (a bunch of new cases in one old peoples residence made the index rocket in a town with only 4000 inhabitants...) and school is now classroom teaching every second day and distance/ home schooling in between. Today is a distance day.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Here are a few I took the other day to show a friend. Not great shots as we were chatting while taking pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4920920
> View attachment 4920921
> View attachment 4920922
> View attachment 4920923



So lovely and festive! Thank you so much for sharing @dcooney4 ! 
Our actual Christmas tree is out of reach- it stayed in my parents´ house after last Christmas where it has been up in my living room fully decorated for the whole year as I simply didn´t get there before last time which was at the beginning of October... and won´t have a chance to go back for Christmas. 




	

		
			
		

		
	
  ... last year...

For here I now bought a very small artificial tree- just symbolic. I still might dress up for the occasion. The red dress remained in my parents´ house, too, but there´s no shortage of 50ies velvet dresses here.


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> *December Challenge: Carry five different bags
> Bag 2:* Chanel Red Reissue 226
> View attachment 4920563
> 
> I also wore this H Bouquets Sellier Silk 90, pic from the internet. It is loud and didn’t really go with the bag. I guess I gravitated to red today. The scarf was a confidence booster for a second interview on a Zoom call. The bag was carried for school run ... you’ll notice a pattern here.
> View attachment 4920567


Yowza - your Chanel is gorgeous! 
There’s nothing like an H scarf for boosting your morale - especially a bright and colorful one... I think I’ll follow your lead and wear a bright and cheery one today! 
Ive carried 2 purses so far this month - the LV Pallas and the Goyard. The Goyard is red, so it perfect for this season. 
I’ll try to take a picture this morning!


momasaurus said:


> A lot of people decorated way before Thanksgiving this year. But then what are they going to do for the next weeks? Who has any sense of time anyway? The other day I was describing a concert I had gone to a while back, and I couldn't remember if I had actually gone in person or seen it on a screen. I think life/memories are going to be like that.


Oh, there’s still plenty to do! Like @dcooney4 says - wrapping (and maybe rewrapping) gifts, baking (for others), walking in the neighborhood looking at lights - we might do this tonight as i don’t think it’s supposed to be so cold. 
Maybe along with our purses we could show pictures of our trees or other decorated areas in the house? My family room and dining rooms are decorated too, this is the only time of the year I have ‘stuff’ out. I’m pretty minimal in my house decor ordinarily.


cowgirlsboots said:


> So lovely and festive! Thank you so much for sharing @dcooney4 !
> Our actual Christmas tree is out of reach- it stayed in my parents´ house after last Christmas where it has been up in my living room fully decorated for the whole year as I simply didn´t get there before last time which was at the beginning of October... and won´t have a chance to go back for Christmas.
> 
> View attachment 4920954
> View attachment 4920953
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... last year...
> 
> For here I now bought a very small artificial tree- just symbolic. I still might dress up for the occasion. The red dress remained in my parents´ house, too, but there´s no shortage of 50ies velvet dresses here.


Beautiful dress, and I love your hair!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Wore 3 bags so far...a little red RM crossbody, my fave LV Saleya PM in DE and a little pochette in DE. I am a big bag switcher.
Here is my tree and fireplace-Christmas 2020!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> So lovely and festive! Thank you so much for sharing @dcooney4 !
> Our actual Christmas tree is out of reach- it stayed in my parents´ house after last Christmas where it has been up in my living room fully decorated for the whole year as I simply didn´t get there before last time which was at the beginning of October... and won´t have a chance to go back for Christmas.
> 
> View attachment 4920954
> View attachment 4920953
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... last year...
> 
> For here I now bought a very small artificial tree- just symbolic. I still might dress up for the occasion. The red dress remained in my parents´ house, too, but there´s no shortage of 50ies velvet dresses here.


Love it ! Love your dress too!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Wore 3 bags so far...a little red RM crossbody, my fave LV Saleya PM in DE and a little pochette in DE. I am a big bag switcher.
> Here is my tree and fireplace-Christmas 2020!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4920975


So pretty! Makes you want to sit down with some hot cocoa.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Both are stunning.


Thanks for your kind words!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Yesterday had to take pup to the groomer as his derrière needed some help. So I wore a wipeable bag. Mind you when he was in the car  the bag was in a different seat. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4920916


Great looking bag, I like the straps and rivet details.


dcooney4 said:


> Here are a few I took the other day to show a friend. Not great shots as we were chatting while taking pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4920920
> View attachment 4920921
> View attachment 4920922
> View attachment 4920923


Those decorations are so pretty!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Glorious scarf!


Thank you!  


cowgirlsboots said:


> Glam up the school run! I love your bag and scarf choices for the school run and really should take it for inspiration!
> When I take my boy to school at 6:10 in the morning while it´s still dark I usually do not bother with a handbag or any advanced styling. It´s jogging pants, sneakers and my reliable checked wool coat with the fur collar. The mask takes care of my un made-up face...
> 
> Since yesterday the school runs have become less anyway. Covid numbers have gone up in out town (a bunch of new cases in one old peoples residence made the index rocket in a town with only 4000 inhabitants...) and school is now classroom teaching every second day and distance/ home schooling in between. Today is a distance day.


Yes, absolutely, I had to explain to my husband that I was wearing a stack of bracelets for me because I liked the way it looked and the way it made me feel. These days nobody sees what I am wearing, so I am dressing for my pleasure and enjoyment!  
Interesting approach re: schooling in person on alternate days. Both my boys were attending school in person. The latest round of Covid restrictions sent Jr. and Sr. High school kids to virtual schooling this week, my older son (grade 8) is now at home. Elementary schools are still running in person classes. The infection rates continue to rise in my city.


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> So lovely and festive! Thank you so much for sharing @dcooney4 !
> Our actual Christmas tree is out of reach- it stayed in my parents´ house after last Christmas where it has been up in my living room fully decorated for the whole year as I simply didn´t get there before last time which was at the beginning of October... and won´t have a chance to go back for Christmas.
> 
> View attachment 4920954
> View attachment 4920953
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... last year...
> 
> For here I now bought a very small artificial tree- just symbolic. I still might dress up for the occasion. The red dress remained in my parents´ house, too, but there´s no shortage of 50ies velvet dresses here.


Your tree is pretty and you look gorgeous. I love the dress, especially the collar.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Yowza - your Chanel is gorgeous!
> There’s nothing like an H scarf for boosting your morale - especially a bright and colorful one... I think I’ll follow your lead and wear a bright and cheery one today!
> Ive carried 2 purses so far this month - the LV Pallas and the Goyard. The Goyard is red, so it perfect for this season.
> I’ll try to take a picture this morning!
> 
> Oh, there’s still plenty to do! Like @dcooney4 says - wrapping (and maybe rewrapping) gifts, baking (for others), walking in the neighborhood looking at lights - we might do this tonight as i don’t think it’s supposed to be so cold.
> Maybe along with our purses we could show pictures of our trees or other decorated areas in the house? My family room and dining rooms are decorated too, this is the only time of the year I have ‘stuff’ out. I’m pretty minimal in my house decor ordinarily.
> 
> Beautiful dress, and I love your hair!


Thank you Cookie! Yes to bright scarves! Looking forward to seeing your bag pics!


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Wore 3 bags so far...a little red RM crossbody, my fave LV Saleya PM in DE and a little pochette in DE. I am a big bag switcher.
> Here is my tree and fireplace-Christmas 2020!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4920975


Beautiful tree and decorations! I love the nutcrackers!


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> Wore 3 bags so far...a little red RM crossbody, my fave LV Saleya PM in DE and a little pochette in DE. I am a big bag switcher.
> Here is my tree and fireplace-Christmas 2020!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4920975


❤️ Oh it looks so inviting! Thank you for sharing with us! ❤️


----------



## Cookiefiend

Took the Goyard on a drive to the bank - and Coco too. She’s thrilled to go for a ride!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Took the Goyard on a drive to the bank - and Coco too. She’s thrilled to go for a ride!
> View attachment 4921131
> View attachment 4921132


You two are both adorable. Oh and your bag is beautiful.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Great looking bag, I like the straps and rivet details.
> 
> Those decorations are so pretty!


Thank you !


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> So pretty! Makes you want to sit down with some hot cocoa.





More bags said:


> Beautiful tree and decorations! I love the nutcrackers!





Cookiefiend said:


> ❤ Oh it looks so inviting! Thank you for sharing with us! ❤



Thanks! The nutcrackers started because my son loved them so much as a kid and grew from there. He is in the Navy now and it is part of “home for Christmas” for him.

I found this one the first Christmas he was home for leave.


----------



## dcooney4

Bag number 3 got to go out to the bank drive through. Not much excitement but still use. Even if it never left the car.lol


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> You two are both adorable. Oh and your bag is beautiful.


Thank you - that’s such a sweet thing to say! ❤️


BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks! The nutcrackers started because my son loved them so much as a kid and grew from there. He is in the Navy now and it is part of “home for Christmas” for him.
> 
> I found this one the first Christmas he was home for leave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4921154


That is marvelous! 


dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 4921160
> 
> Bag number 3 got to go out to the bank drive through. Not much excitement but still use. Even if it never left the car.lol


Same here - but that’s all we did too!  
I love this leather - is this dark brown or black?


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you - that’s such a sweet thing to say! ❤️
> 
> That is marvelous!
> 
> Same here - but that’s all we did too!
> I love this leather - is this dark brown or black?


This one is a very dark brown called Grizzly.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> Beautiful dress, and I love your hair!



Aww, thank-you!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Love it ! Love your dress too!



Oh, thank-you so much! That dress came to me in a rather sorry state. The collar I made from  an old fur stole somebody gave me. I love red, but seldom work up the courage to wear it. 




More bags said:


> The latest round of Covid restrictions sent Jr. and Sr. High school kids to virtual schooling this week, my older son (grade 8) is now at home. Elementary schools are still running in person classes. The infection rates continue to rise in my city.



I´m so sorry Covid numbers are raising for you, too! In my opinion changing to homeschooling completely is far more sensible than the every other day thing. DH says why not simply close the schools and send the kids home for holidays. It´s only 2 weeks until the Christmas break anyway. 
In our city the biggest outbreak was in an old peoples home and I bet most children in my boys class have somebody either working in one of the city´s old peoples homes or a relative in one of them...  




More bags said:


> Your tree is pretty and you look gorgeous. I love the dress, especially the collar.



Thank you very much! I can´t resist buying red velvet...  and improvised the collar shortly before we went to my family. It jazzed the dress up a bit. The original neckline didn´t fit me too well and I couldn´t make it work. 



Cookiefiend said:


> Took the Goyard on a drive to the bank - and Coco too. She’s thrilled to go for a ride!



Can´t get enough of sweet Coco! She makes me smile and feel all warm inside! Your Goyard is very pretty!


----------



## keodi

papertiger said:


> Cavi arrived and I'm going to be naughty and cross-post it.
> 
> It hold quite a lot. I had all those little things in the pouch on one side plus 12 cards in card holder (it's the sorry looking gunmetal python pouch) and my phone on the other side (had to take my phone out to take pics).
> 
> Not sure about Epsom but the colours are lovely. Plus it will stand up to being pulled out and put in bags and briefcases day after day. Couldn't find my agenda cover (that's how long I've been away from travelling to work) or my darling Ezip. I would have liked to have seen them together.
> 
> Makes for an excellent clutch IMO
> 
> 1. Calvi and Gucci Bamboo top-handle 35.
> 2. Inside a Kelly Sellier 32 sideways (also fits across)
> 3. Next to a Hermes GP 36
> 
> I'd have to edit my keys (I carry 2 sets of house keys and a large car key)
> 
> View attachment 4917971
> 
> 
> View attachment 4917972
> 
> 
> View attachment 4917973


I love your new calvi! definitely a keeper for sure!


whateve said:


> *I haven't really used any bags since March*. I keep one loaded with my things just in case. I did take some out to photograph. Does that count?
> 
> I've been exercising a bit. During the summer, I swam every day. I loved it so much I got a wetsuit so I could continue even after the water got too cold. I only made it through mid-October. The last time I swam, I shivered so much afterwards, I knew I couldn't do it again until it warms back up. The water only got down to around 75 F. I guess I'm a wimp.
> 
> I got a under desk elliptical machine, mostly because the full sized ones require too much assembly. I keep it in front of the couch and use it about an hour a day. It shows me how many calories I'm burning but I don't know how accurate that is. In about an hour, I burn at least 500 calories. I also got a vibration platform. I do 15 minutes a day on it, some with weights and resistance bands. I like the feel of the vibration. Supposedly you get a greater benefit than just doing exercises without it.


same here!


dcooney4 said:


> In reality it was four bags. One bag I didn't count in as I bought it on final sale, but it was to heavy for me so I sold it. If I hadn't used posh it would have been a slight profit but as it was I broke even. Someone got a great deal on a gorgeous bag and I don't have a pretty bag that I can't carry taunting me in the closet.


nice job on the sale!


Cookiefiend said:


> She’s doing well. Still super itchy, she’s one month in on a new allergy medication so we'll see. Surgery has healed and her fur is grow back. Thank you for asking! ❤
> 
> Thanks!
> I needed it too!
> (see photo below)
> 
> Well - of course!! ❤
> She's very dark... I'll see if I can take a better photo later!
> View attachment 4918518
> 
> 
> BOTH!!


awwww she's so adorable!  


momasaurus said:


> The HW is permabrass: sort of changes color!


Beautiful!


More bags said:


> *December Challenge: Carry five different bags
> Bag 1: *Chanel Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case
> View attachment 4919054


i love the paring! beautiful bag and scarf!


cowgirlsboots said:


> *December challenge*
> 
> Dug this one out to send away. I sold it yesterday.
> Goldpfeil 70ies handbag.
> 
> View attachment 4919529


Very cool bag, congrats on the sale!


cowgirlsboots said:


> Today I had a very lovely parcel!
> I had bought a vintage German Hucke black wool winter coat from the classifieds at the glorious price of 5 Euro. It arrived in a lovely old fashioned flat box like the ones my Grandma used to get her mail order purchases in. Inside there was crisp green tissue paper, a Christmas card with a greeting and on top of my coat a second one as a gift.
> It left me speechless. So nice!
> The black coat is timeless perfection and fits like tailor made.
> The gifted coat is an 80ies trenchcoat style with huge shoulder pads, made by Hensel and Mortensen- another German high quality brand that does not exist anymore. To my big amazement it looks lovely on me and it does fit nicely!
> I feel blessed and very thankful!


yay! your new coats sound lovely! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Help please! I´d appreciate opinions on this bag, please.
> It´s the 2006 St Germain by Dior.
> I love the look, but it might be quite big. As far as I remember it is about 38cms wide and 27 cms high.
> 
> View attachment 4919668


I love it! the leather looks so soft!


cowgirlsboots said:


> So lovely and festive! Thank you so much for sharing @dcooney4 !
> Our actual Christmas tree is out of reach- it stayed in my parents´ house after last Christmas where it has been up in my living room fully decorated for the whole year as I simply didn´t get there before last time which was at the beginning of October... and won´t have a chance to go back for Christmas.
> 
> View attachment 4920954
> View attachment 4920953
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... last year...
> 
> For here I now bought a very small artificial tree- just symbolic. I still might dress up for the occasion. The red dress remained in my parents´ house, too, but there´s no shortage of 50ies velvet dresses here.


You look great! I love the Christmas tree!


BowieFan1971 said:


> Wore 3 bags so far...a little red RM crossbody, my fave LV Saleya PM in DE and a little pochette in DE. I am a big bag switcher.
> Here is my tree and fireplace-Christmas 2020!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4920975


you tree, and fireplace looks beautiful! so festive! i love it!


----------



## Katinahat

ElainePG said:


> Oh, I remember your story of the Lily. I'm so glad to hear it worked out for you! The Lily is just beautiful. I can certainly see it out to a London theater AND to an elegant restaurant. With all the travel restrictions, it's good that you and your family had a chance to take a wonderful vacation together.
> 
> Would love to see your pie chart! I totally gave up on tracking my bag usage this year, since The Hubster & I have been hunkered down (I prefer that to "sheltered in place, lol) for most of the year. I think I've only carried three bags the entire year… my pie chart would look pretty silly!
> 
> I'm sorry you have the stress of waiting for medical test results. Wishing you all the best.


I will certainly share it once I’ve seen if I can add a few more wears in! I’ve basically only used 5 bags since March. The canvas coach tote for work, 2 nylon Kate Spade bags, my mulberry Cara early on as a little back pack while out walking when the weather was better and my rereleased Alexa just because it’s new and I can’t resist.

Hopefully 2021 will see you (and all of us) out and about more! 

Thanks for your good wishes!


----------



## Katinahat

More bags said:


> *December Challenge: Carry five different bags
> Bag 2:* Chanel Red Reissue 226
> View attachment 4920563
> 
> I also wore this H Bouquets Sellier Silk 90, pic from the internet. It is loud and didn’t really go with the bag. I guess I gravitated to red today. The scarf was a confidence booster for a second interview on a Zoom call. The bag was carried for school run ... you’ll notice a pattern here.
> View attachment 4920567





cowgirlsboots said:


> Glam up the school run! I love your bag and scarf choices for the school run and really should take it for inspiration!
> When I take my boy to school at 6:10 in the morning while it´s still dark I usually do not bother with a handbag or any advanced styling. It´s jogging pants, sneakers and my reliable checked wool coat with the fur collar. The mask takes care of my un made-up face...
> 
> Since yesterday the school runs have become less anyway. Covid numbers have gone up in out town (a bunch of new cases in one old peoples residence made the index rocket in a town with only 4000 inhabitants...) and school is now classroom teaching every second day and distance/ home schooling in between. Today is a distance day.





More bags said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Yes, absolutely, I had to explain to my husband that I was wearing a stack of bracelets for me because I liked the way it looked and the way it made me feel. These days nobody sees what I am wearing, so I am dressing for my pleasure and enjoyment!
> Interesting approach re: schooling in person on alternate days. Both my boys were attending school in person. The latest round of Covid restrictions sent Jr. and Sr. High school kids to virtual schooling this week, my older son (grade 8) is now at home. Elementary schools are still running in person classes. The infection rates continue to rise in my city.





cowgirlsboots said:


> Oh, thank-you so much! That dress came to me in a rather sorry state. The collar I made from  an old fur stole somebody gave me. I love red, but seldom work up the courage to wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I´m so sorry Covid numbers are raising for you, too! In my opinion changing to homeschooling completely is far more sensible than the every other day thing. DH says why not simply close the schools and send the kids home for holidays. It´s only 2 weeks until the Christmas break anyway.
> In our city the biggest outbreak was in an old peoples home and I bet most children in my boys class have somebody either working in one of the city´s old peoples homes or a relative in one of them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much! I can´t resist buying red velvet...  and improvised the collar shortly before we went to my family. It jazzed the dress up a bit. The original neckline didn´t fit me too well and I couldn´t make it work.
> 
> 
> 
> Can´t get enough of sweet Coco! She makes me smile and feel all warm inside! Your Goyard is very pretty!


With my job, I’m so the other side of the school run it’s always funny for me. I’ve never done an actual school run. Playgrounds are all social distancing and masks and no one other than children and staff allowed in the buildings. I’ve actually changed my mind completely since lockdown having seen the impact on children. They are better at school full time (if the infection rates allow it of course). It’s impossible to social distance with younger children but they need learning and play with friends to develop.


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> Here are a few I took the other day to show a friend. Not great shots as we were chatting while taking pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4920920
> View attachment 4920921
> View attachment 4920922
> View attachment 4920923


Gorgeous trees - makes me feel all festive!


cowgirlsboots said:


> So lovely and festive! Thank you so much for sharing @dcooney4 !
> Our actual Christmas tree is out of reach- it stayed in my parents´ house after last Christmas where it has been up in my living room fully decorated for the whole year as I simply didn´t get there before last time which was at the beginning of October... and won´t have a chance to go back for Christmas.
> 
> View attachment 4920954
> View attachment 4920953
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... last year...
> 
> For here I now bought a very small artificial tree- just symbolic. I still might dress up for the occasion. The red dress remained in my parents´ house, too, but there´s no shortage of 50ies velvet dresses here.


Your tree from last year is wonderful and I adore your dress. As others have said the fur is fabulous. Really you are Mrs Christmas!


BowieFan1971 said:


> Wore 3 bags so far...a little red RM crossbody, my fave LV Saleya PM in DE and a little pochette in DE. I am a big bag switcher.
> Here is my tree and fireplace-Christmas 2020!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4920975


I want to come to your house for Christmas! It looks perfect.


BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks! The nutcrackers started because my son loved them so much as a kid and grew from there. He is in the Navy now and it is part of “home for Christmas” for him.
> 
> I found this one the first Christmas he was home for leave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4921154


And I love the nutcracker!


----------



## Katinahat

Last year’s tree. It’s dark long hours here so it’s in the window where the lights can be seen from outside. This year it will be much the same once it goes up.


----------



## doni

My November (already?!) stats:

Bags in: 1 (Goyard St Louis, long time coming)
Bags out: 2 (and managed to list another 2)

No coats or blazers, which wasn’t that easy (I keep telling myself: I do most certainly not need a buttoned cape or a Loewe leather jacket no matter how big the discount), but I went overboard on the leather pants front and got two pairs. Also Desmond & Dempsey shirts, I am obssesed. In my defence, leather pants and a shirt seems to have become my uniform, good for lounging around, Zoom calls and, with the addition of a knit or a body, a walk around the block.

Still waiting for the Hermes cashmere 90 carre (a Christmas present?).


----------



## doni

papertiger said:


> Sleeping on it. Epsom is light and durable. Not sure it's very satisfying in other ways leather-wise



Love the Calvi pouch, great size.

I have Calvis in chevre and Epsom and to be honest the one Epsom is performing much worse. It is okay but looks quite bad and darkened in the corners. Chevre is sturdy and gets a shine. The problem with Epsom is that even though it is scratch resistant in doesn’t age well as it doesn’t patina. So yes, I guess you can keep it longer in original condition, but once it goes over that stage it doesn’t look good to me. I don’t love it for SLGs.



Cookiefiend said:


> She’s doing well. Still super itchy, she’s one month in on a new allergy medication so we'll see. Surgery has healed and her fur is grow back. Thank you for asking! ❤
> 
> Thanks!
> I needed it too!
> (see photo below)
> 
> Well - of course!! ❤
> She's very dark... I'll see if I can take a better photo later!
> View attachment 4918518
> 
> 
> BOTH!!



Wonderful tree and I love Coco so much. One of my BFs is getting a dog come January, a cousin of ours, and s/he will be called Coco too 



More bags said:


> View attachment 4920563
> 
> I also wore this H Bouquets Sellier Silk 90, pic from the internet. It is loud and didn’t really go with the bag. I guess I gravitated to red today. The scarf was a confidence booster for a second interview on a Zoom call. The bag was carried for school run ... you’ll notice a pattern here.
> View attachment 4920567



Just the thought of someone out there in the world wearing this scarf for a Zoom meeting fills me with joy.

I hate Zoom underdressing. Aren’t the circumstances drab enough?



BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks! The nutcrackers started because my son loved them so much as a kid and grew from there. He is in the Navy now and it is part of “home for Christmas” for him.
> I found this one the first Christmas he was home for leave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4921154



So nice. I love nutcrackers too. My best Christmas present last year was a vintage one from the 60s. I am hoping to get another one this year, sort of make it into a Christmas tradition... 



Katinahat said:


> Last year’s tree. It’s dark long hours here so it’s in the window where the lights can be seen from outside. This year it will be much the same once it goes up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4921839



Wonderful. I am a Christmas fanatic so love seeing all the Christmas decor here, keep it coming. We will get our tree on Thursday. Can wait.

For this weekend we have enough: tomorrow in Germany comes the Nikolaus. We will put socks out and he will fill them with chocolates, nuts and mandarines and, in our house, books and hats and mittens for the cold. We have put out the Advent calendars (one for the dog too) and the Advent crown and will light two candles for the 2nd of advent. And we have to set the nativity, which is a lot of work. This is the time of the year when I love living in Germany too.

Oh how I love Christmas.


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> Here are a few I took the other day to show a friend. Not great shots as we were chatting while taking pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4920920
> View attachment 4920921
> View attachment 4920922
> View attachment 4920923


Oh so cheerful!!!


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> Wore 3 bags so far...a little red RM crossbody, my fave LV Saleya PM in DE and a little pochette in DE. I am a big bag switcher.
> Here is my tree and fireplace-Christmas 2020!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4920975


What a sweet setup!


----------



## momasaurus

keodi said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> i love the paring! beautiful bag and scarf!
> 
> Very cool bag, congrats on the sale!


Thank you, keodi!


----------



## momasaurus

Katinahat said:


> Last year’s tree. It’s dark long hours here so it’s in the window where the lights can be seen from outside. This year it will be much the same once it goes up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4921839


So beautiful! I love white lights. I didn't get to do them until I got divorced, LOL!


----------



## momasaurus

doni said:


> Love the Calvi pouch, great size.
> 
> I have Calvis in chevre and Epsom and to be honest the Epsom is performing much worse. It is okay but looks quite bad and darkened in the corners. Chevre is sturdy and gets a shine. The problem with Epsom is that even though it is scratch resistant in doesn’t age well as it doesn’t patina. So yes, I guess you can keep it longer in original condition, but once it goes over that stage it doesn’t look good to me. I don’t love it for SLGs.
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful tree and I love Coco so much. One of my BFs is getting a dog come January, a cousin of ours, and s/he will be called Coco too
> 
> 
> 
> Just the thought of someone out there in the world wearing this scarf for a Zoom meeting fills me with joy.
> 
> I hate Zoom underdressing. Aren’t the circumstances drab enough?
> 
> 
> 
> So nice. I love nutcrackers too. My best Christmas present last year was a vintage one from the 60s. I am hoping to get another one this year, sort of make it into a Christmas tradition...
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful. I am a Christmas fanatic so love seeing all the Christmas decor here, keep it coming. We will get our tree on Thursday. Can wait.
> 
> For this weekend we have enough: tomorrow in Germany comes the Nikolaus. We will put socks out and he will fill it with chocolates, nuts and mandarines and, in our house, books and hats and mittens for the cold. We have put out the Advent calendars (one for the dog two) and the Advent crown and will light two candles for the 2nd of advent. And we have to set the nativity, which is a lot of work. This is the time of the year when I love living in Germany too.
> 
> Oh how I love Christmas.


I totally agree about epsom and chevre. 
Love hearing about your Christmas traditions. I treated myself to an advent calendar from La Maison des Thes, so I'm having an interesting new tea every day! I couldn't find the scotch sample advent calendar, or I would be so there!!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Katinahat said:


> Last year’s tree. It’s dark long hours here so it’s in the window where the lights can be seen from outside. This year it will be much the same once it goes up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4921839


That is beautiful! 


doni said:


> Love the Calvi pouch, great size.
> 
> I have Calvis in chevre and Epsom and to be honest the Epsom is performing much worse. It is okay but looks quite bad and darkened in the corners. Chevre is sturdy and gets a shine. The problem with Epsom is that even though it is scratch resistant in doesn’t age well as it doesn’t patina. So yes, I guess you can keep it longer in original condition, but once it goes over that stage it doesn’t look good to me. I don’t love it for SLGs.
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful tree and I love Coco so much. One of my BFs is getting a dog come January, a cousin of ours, and s/he will be called Coco too
> 
> 
> 
> Just the thought of someone out there in the world wearing this scarf for a Zoom meeting fills me with joy.
> 
> I hate Zoom underdressing. Aren’t the circumstances drab enough?
> 
> 
> 
> So nice. I love nutcrackers too. My best Christmas present last year was a vintage one from the 60s. I am hoping to get another one this year, sort of make it into a Christmas tradition...
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful. I am a Christmas fanatic so love seeing all the Christmas decor here, keep it coming. We will get our tree on Thursday. Can wait.
> 
> For this weekend we have enough: tomorrow in Germany comes the Nikolaus. We will put socks out and he will fill it with chocolates, nuts and mandarines and, in our house, books and hats and mittens for the cold. We have put out the Advent calendars (one for the dog two) and the Advent crown and will light two candles for the 2nd of advent. And we have to set the nativity, which is a lot of work. This is the time of the year when I love living in Germany too.
> 
> Oh how I love Christmas.


Thank you! 
Please do show us pictures, I’d love to see your nativity! 
I was thinking of mine this morning, it is a Hummel. When I bought the first pieces (pricey), I had planned to get one each year until I had the whole set. I didn’t do that... and the little store downtown closed several years ago. But I love the pieces I have. ❤️


----------



## msd_bags

Katinahat said:


> I will certainly share it once I’ve seen if I can add a few more wears in! I’ve basically only used 5 bags since March. The canvas coach tote for work, 2 nylon Kate Spade bags, my mulberry Cara early on as a little back pack while out walking when the weather was better and my rereleased Alexa just because it’s new and I can’t resist.
> 
> Hopefully 2021 will see you (and all of us) out and about more!
> 
> Thanks for your good wishes!


At the early part of the lockdown here, I only used my Tumi nylon bags during those rare moments that I had to leave the house.  But at some point, I felt more confident taking out my leather bags.  I think I’ve so far used 7 leather bags since March 16.  I’ve not tallied my bag use since though.


----------



## More bags

doni said:


> My November (already?!) stats:
> 
> Bags in: 1 (Goyard St Louis, long time coming)
> Bags out: 2 (and managed to list another 2)
> 
> No coats or blazers, which wasn’t that easy (I keep telling myself: I do most certainly not need a buttoned cape or a Loewe leather jacket no matter how big the discount), but I went overboard on the leather pants front and got two pairs. Also Desmond & Dempsey shirts, I am obssesed. In my defence, leather pants and a shirt seems to have become my uniform, good for lounging around, Zoom calls and, with the addition of a knit or a body, a walk around the block.
> 
> Still waiting for the Hermes cashmere 90 carre (a Christmas present?).


Great stats Doni! Congratulations on your St. Louis - what colour did you choose? Well done on the bag outs, which ones did you release? You certainly sound quite elegant on your Zoom calls.



doni said:


> Love the Calvi pouch, great size.
> 
> I have Calvis in chevre and Epsom and to be honest the one Epsom is performing much worse. It is okay but looks quite bad and darkened in the corners. Chevre is sturdy and gets a shine. The problem with Epsom is that even though it is scratch resistant in doesn’t age well as it doesn’t patina. So yes, I guess you can keep it longer in original condition, but once it goes over that stage it doesn’t look good to me. I don’t love it for SLGs.
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful tree and I love Coco so much. One of my BFs is getting a dog come January, a cousin of ours, and s/he will be called Coco too
> 
> 
> 
> Just the thought of someone out there in the world wearing this scarf for a Zoom meeting fills me with joy.
> 
> I hate Zoom underdressing. Aren’t the circumstances drab enough?
> 
> 
> 
> So nice. I love nutcrackers too. My best Christmas present last year was a vintage one from the 60s. I am hoping to get another one this year, sort of make it into a Christmas tradition...
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful. I am a Christmas fanatic so love seeing all the Christmas decor here, keep it coming. We will get our tree on Thursday. Can wait.
> 
> For this weekend we have enough: tomorrow in Germany comes the Nikolaus. We will put socks out and he will fill them with chocolates, nuts and mandarines and, in our house, books and hats and mittens for the cold. We have put out the Advent calendars (one for the dog too) and the Advent crown and will light two candles for the 2nd of advent. And we have to set the nativity, which is a lot of work. This is the time of the year when I love living in Germany too.
> 
> Oh how I love Christmas.


Thank you for your kind words! I usually wear scarves and jewelry for Zoom, I dress for my enjoyment and it make me happy.
I have a chevre Calvi and I agree with you it is study and picks up a shine. Interesting experience with epsom, I don’t have any SLGs in epsom, very eye opening. Your Christmas traditions sound wonderful!


----------



## More bags

keodi said:


> I love your new calvi! definitely a keeper for sure!
> 
> same here!
> 
> nice job on the sale!
> 
> awwww she's so adorable!
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> i love the paring! beautiful bag and scarf!
> 
> Very cool bag, congrats on the sale!
> 
> yay! your new coats sound lovely!
> 
> I love it! the leather looks so soft!
> 
> You look great! I love the Christmas tree!
> 
> you tree, and fireplace looks beautiful! so festive! i love it!


Thank you keodi.


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> With my job, I’m so the other side of the school run it’s always funny for me. I’ve never done an actual school run. Playgrounds are all social distancing and masks and no one other than children and staff allowed in the buildings. I’ve actually changed my mind completely since lockdown having seen the impact on children. They are better at school full time (if the infection rates allow it of course). It’s impossible to social distance with younger children but they need learning and play with friends to develop.


Thank you @Katinahat for working hard to keep the children safe and the teachers and staff well supported at school. The mental health benefits are so wonderful to see. My younger DS enjoys going to school, learning and seeing his friends.


Katinahat said:


> Last year’s tree. It’s dark long hours here so it’s in the window where the lights can be seen from outside. This year it will be much the same once it goes up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4921839


This a beautiful picture. Your tree look amazing and your room looks like a cosy, inviting place to relax.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> *December Challenge: Carry five different bags
> Bag 2:* Chanel Red Reissue 226
> View attachment 4920563
> 
> I also wore this H Bouquets Sellier Silk 90, pic from the internet. It is loud and didn’t really go with the bag. I guess I gravitated to red today. The scarf was a confidence booster for a second interview on a Zoom call. The bag was carried for school run ... you’ll notice a pattern here.
> View attachment 4920567


I always flip for your red Chanel Reissue.  

I hope the interview went well!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Thanks, Elaine. Maybe I should bring out this wallet for the holiday season.


Great idea!


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> So lovely and festive! Thank you so much for sharing @dcooney4 !
> Our actual Christmas tree is out of reach- it stayed in my parents´ house after last Christmas where it has been up in my living room fully decorated for the whole year as I simply didn´t get there before last time which was at the beginning of October... and won´t have a chance to go back for Christmas.
> 
> View attachment 4920954
> View attachment 4920953
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... last year...
> 
> For here I now bought a very small artificial tree- just symbolic. I still might dress up for the occasion. The red dress remained in my parents´ house, too, but there´s no shortage of 50ies velvet dresses here.


I just love that dress. You look terrific!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Took the Goyard on a drive to the bank - and Coco too. She’s thrilled to go for a ride!
> View attachment 4921131
> View attachment 4921132


The Goyard is pretty.

You and Coco are GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> Wore 3 bags so far...a little red RM crossbody, my fave LV Saleya PM in DE and a little pochette in DE. I am a big bag switcher.
> Here is my tree and fireplace-Christmas 2020!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4920975


What a cozy room. I can just imagine it at night, with a fire in the fireplace. Thank you for the picture. So uplifting.


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> Last year’s tree. It’s dark long hours here so it’s in the window where the lights can be seen from outside. This year it will be much the same once it goes up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4921839


Great tree, and so cute with the "tree" pillows. Nice that your neighbors will be able to see the lights from outside.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> I always flip for your red Chanel Reissue.
> 
> I hope the interview went well!


Thank you for your kind words and good wishes Elaine. We share a love of red bags. I hope you are getting a chance to pull out and wear your red beauties, too!


----------



## keodi

*Nov 2020 Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out

*YTD Stats*
Bags - 3 in, 1 out
SLGs - 2 in, 1 out


I haven't carried a bag at all since March. I miss my bags, I'm hoping I can be comfortable to start carrying them again soon.
I have 2 bags on my radar. The Hermes Evelyn, 29cm  noir Clemence leather PHW. I waiting until Travel is safe again, then I get the bag through a personal shopper. The second bag is a Balenciaga city bag. I prefer the Chevre leather so those are hard to come by in good condition.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Took the Goyard on a drive to the bank - and Coco too. She’s thrilled to go for a ride!
> View attachment 4921131
> View attachment 4921132


Fabulous pics of you, Coco and your Goyard. I love that it’s a red bag - so cheery!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> The Goyard is pretty.
> 
> You and Coco are GORGEOUS!!!!


 Thank you so much! 


More bags said:


> Fabulous pics of you, Coco and your Goyard. I love that it’s a red bag - so cheery!


Thank you! I love that it's red too - that's what made me hit BIN!


----------



## papertiger

doni said:


> Love the Calvi pouch, great size.
> 
> I have Calvis in chevre and Epsom and to be honest the one Epsom is performing much worse. It is okay but looks quite bad and darkened in the corners. Chevre is sturdy and gets a shine. The problem with Epsom is that even though it is scratch resistant in doesn’t age well as it doesn’t patina. So yes, I guess you can keep it longer in original condition, but once it goes over that stage it doesn’t look good to me. I don’t love it for SLGs.
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful tree and I love Coco so much. One of my BFs is getting a dog come January, a cousin of ours, and s/he will be called Coco too
> 
> 
> 
> Just the thought of someone out there in the world wearing this scarf for a Zoom meeting fills me with joy.
> 
> I hate Zoom underdressing. Aren’t the circumstances drab enough?
> 
> 
> 
> So nice. I love nutcrackers too. My best Christmas present last year was a vintage one from the 60s. I am hoping to get another one this year, sort of make it into a Christmas tradition...
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful. I am a Christmas fanatic so love seeing all the Christmas decor here, keep it coming. We will get our tree on Thursday. Can wait.
> 
> For this weekend we have enough: tomorrow in Germany comes the Nikolaus. We will put socks out and he will fill them with chocolates, nuts and mandarines and, in our house, books and hats and mittens for the cold. We have put out the Advent calendars (one for the dog too) and the Advent crown and will light two candles for the 2nd of advent. And we have to set the nativity, which is a lot of work. This is the time of the year when I love living in Germany too.
> 
> Oh how I love Christmas.



That's what it felt like. Took it in today and wound up with a credit note. I'll probably get a new CSGM and buy a couple of Chevre Calvis PMs too.


----------



## ElainePG

keodi said:


> *Nov 2020 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 3 in, 1 out
> SLGs - 2 in, 1 out
> 
> 
> I haven't carried a bag at all since March. I miss my bags, I'm hoping I can be comfortable to start carrying them again soon.
> I have 2 bags on my radar. The Hermes Evelyn, 29cm  noir Clemence leather PHW. I waiting until Travel is safe again, then I get the bag through a personal shopper. The second bag is a Balenciaga city bag. I prefer the Chevre leather so those are hard to come by in good condition.


Great stats for the year, @keodi . And you have wonderful bags to look forward to next year. 

What color Balenciaga are you interested in? Last January (eek… that seems like so long ago!) I bought a Balenciaga City in Cassis, with SHW. It's Agneau, not Chèvre. Lovely and smooshy, though. 

I probably posted a photo of it at the time, but here it is again:


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> That's what it felt like. Took it in today and wound up with a credit note. *I'll probably get a new CSGM* and buy a couple of Chevre Calvis PMs too.


This is the right time of year to get a CSGM. I'm wrapped up in one right now, snuggled by the fire. The sun hasn't been out all day. A good thing I made us a pot of stew for tonight's dinner!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Thank you for your kind words and good wishes Elaine. We share a love of red bags. *I hope you are getting a chance to pull out and wear your red beauties, too*!


Honestly, I haven't. Between sheltering in place, and then my neck issues, handbags haven't been a priority for me. Though I do love coming to this thread (my fave on tPF) and seeing everyone else's eye candy!   

Hopefully in 2021, after the vaccine, and after surgery (yup, the final verdict is surgery, blech), I'll be strutting around with a red bag over my shoulder!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Honestly, I haven't. Between sheltering in place, and then my neck issues, handbags haven't been a priority for me. Though I do love coming to this thread (my fave on tPF) and seeing everyone else's eye candy!
> 
> Hopefully in 2021, after the vaccine, and after surgery (yup, the final verdict is surgery, blech), I'll be strutting around with a red bag over my shoulder!


Good luck on your surgery! When is it scheduled?


----------



## More bags

keodi said:


> *Nov 2020 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 3 in, 1 out
> SLGs - 2 in, 1 out
> 
> 
> I haven't carried a bag at all since March. I miss my bags, I'm hoping I can be comfortable to start carrying them again soon.
> I have 2 bags on my radar. The Hermes Evelyn, 29cm  noir Clemence leather PHW. I waiting until Travel is safe again, then I get the bag through a personal shopper. The second bag is a Balenciaga city bag. I prefer the Chevre leather so those are hard to come by in good condition.


Great stats keodi. I like the bags on your radar, the Evelyne is my most used bag.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Good luck on your surgery! When is it scheduled?


Thanks! It's in a couple of weeks. Up at Stanford. I'll only be there overnight, which I'm glad of. Scary time to be in a hospital, although from what they've told me, the Stanford Hospital protocols are excellent. Of course I'll be Covid-tested the day before, and the surgery patients are kept on a Covid-negative floor. Still, I'll be glad to be IN, and then OUT, and then HOME again!


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> That's what it felt like. Took it in today and wound up with a credit note. I'll probably get a new CSGM and buy a couple of Chevre Calvis PMs too.


I’m sorry to hear the Calvi Pouch didn’t work out for you. Chevre Calvis in your favourite colours and a CSGM sound lovely.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Great stats keodi. I like the bags on your radar, the Evelyne is my most used bag.


I keep thinking about an Evelyne…


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Great stats for the year, @keodi . And you have wonderful bags to look forward to next year.
> 
> What color Balenciaga are you interested in? Last January (eek… that seems like so long ago!) I bought a Balenciaga City in Cassis, with SHW. It's Agneau, not Chèvre. Lovely and smooshy, though.
> 
> I probably posted a photo of it at the time, but here it is again:
> View attachment 4922249


Yes, I remember when you picked up this beautiful Bal!



ElainePG said:


> Honestly, I haven't. Between sheltering in place, and then my neck issues, handbags haven't been a priority for me. Though I do love coming to this thread (my fave on tPF) and seeing everyone else's eye candy!
> 
> Hopefully in 2021, after the vaccine, and after surgery (yup, the final verdict is surgery, blech), I'll be strutting around with a red bag over my shoulder!





ElainePG said:


> Thanks! It's in a couple of weeks. Up at Stanford. I'll only be there overnight, which I'm glad of. Scary time to be in a hospital, although from what they've told me, the Stanford Hospital protocols are excellent. Of course I'll be Covid-tested the day before, and the surgery patients are kept on a Covid-negative floor. Still, I'll be glad to be IN, and then OUT, and then HOME again!


Best wishes on your surgery Elaine. It’s scheduled in a couple of weeks? Before/after your birthday? Ack, sorry for that miserable birthday present. I am sure you’ll be in good hands.
My older DS got a Pneumonia diagnosis on his 2019 birthday and Covid socially distanced 2020 birthday wishes from the sidewalk, three weeks into home sheltering.
Sending hugs and good wishes your way!


----------



## keodi

ElainePG said:


> Thanks! It's in a couple of weeks. Up at Stanford. I'll only be there overnight, which I'm glad of. Scary time to be in a hospital, although from what they've told me, the Stanford Hospital protocols are excellent. Of course I'll be Covid-tested the day before, and the surgery patients are kept on a Covid-negative floor. Still, I'll be glad to be IN, and then OUT, and then HOME again!


I'm keeping you in my thoughts with the surgery. I'm glad you'll be in and out, and safe at home!  


ElainePG said:


> I keep thinking about an Evelyne…


Me too! thats how I know I want the bag, it's been 10 months, and its still on my radar!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> I keep thinking about an Evelyne…





keodi said:


> I'm keeping you in my thoughts with the surgery. I'm glad you'll be in and out, and safe at home!
> 
> Me too! thats how I know I want the bag, it's been 10 months, and its still on my radar!



Looking for the devil emoji while I attach an enabling pic! Ha ha!


----------



## momasaurus

Today La serpentine de Pierre Charpin. He also designs furniture and other objects


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> I’m sorry to hear the Calvi Pouch didn’t work out for you. Chevre Calvis in your favourite colours and a CSGM sound lovely.



Thank you Nb


----------



## keodi

ElainePG said:


> Great stats for the year, @keodi . And you have wonderful bags to look forward to next year.
> 
> What color Balenciaga are you interested in? Last January (eek… that seems like so long ago!) I bought a Balenciaga City in Cassis, with SHW. It's Agneau, not Chèvre. Lovely and smooshy, though.
> 
> I probably posted a photo of it at the time, but here it is again:
> View attachment 4922249


She's beautiful! I purchased a unicorn back in Oct, a 2003 navy blue first with silver hardware, and now i'm looking at a black metallic edge city with silver hardware. Here's a pic of my new to me, 2003 first bag


----------



## cowgirlsboots

doni said:


> Wonderful. I am a Christmas fanatic so love seeing all the Christmas decor here, keep it coming. We will get our tree on Thursday. Can wait.
> 
> For this weekend we have enough: tomorrow in Germany comes the Nikolaus. We will put socks out and he will fill them with chocolates, nuts and mandarines and, in our house, books and hats and mittens for the cold. We have put out the Advent calendars (one for the dog too) and the Advent crown and will light two candles for the 2nd of advent. And we have to set the nativity, which is a lot of work. This is the time of the year when I love living in Germany too.
> 
> Oh how I love Christmas.



Yes, the Nikolaus... and guess who has completely forgotten about this: my son! I hope he´ll be happy about an absolutely unexpected chocolate Nikolaus and a tiny little toy. The Advent calender is on the wall, too. We didn´t get an Advent crown as there simply is no proper place to put it and no nativity, either. Back in my parents´ house I still have my Grandma´s-nothing fancy, just a mail order thing from the 70ies, but it feels so special to me.


----------



## keodi

More bags said:


> Looking for the devil emoji while I attach an enabling pic! Ha ha!
> View attachment 4922293


  yeah definitely an Evelyne! I hope travel restrictions lift soon !


----------



## keodi

papertiger said:


> Thank you Nb


I'm sorry the Calvi pouch didn't work out, but I like your alternatives!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Best wishes on your surgery Elaine. It’s scheduled in a couple of weeks? Before/after your birthday? Ack, sorry for that miserable birthday present. I am sure you’ll be in good hands.
> My older DS got a Pneumonia diagnosis on his 2019 birthday and Covid socially distanced 2020 birthday wishes from the sidewalk, three weeks into home sheltering.
> Sending hugs and good wishes your way!


Thank you for the good wishes, dear. The surgery is scheduled for before my birthday, and hopefully it will turn out to be a good birthday present. It's been a pretty miserable 5 months.

Oh, gosh, your poor DS! 2019 and 2020 birthdays were NOT a lot of fun for him. Hoping that 2021 gives him (and your entire family) many reasons to celebrate.


----------



## ElainePG

keodi said:


> I'm keeping you in my thoughts with the surgery. I'm glad you'll be in and out, and safe at home!
> 
> Me too! thats how I know I want the bag, *it's been 10 months, and its still on my radar*!


Thank you! In, out, and safe is exactly the way I'm thinking about it!

So you don't already have an Evelyne? I thought you did. Have you tried the different sizes IRL? Do you have preference of leather type, and color? I think it's @papertiger who has one in black, with gold hardware… is that right? And it looks gorgeous!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Looking for the devil emoji while I attach an enabling pic! Ha ha!
> View attachment 4922293


HAH! Thank you for putting temptation in front of me!

I've heard it's the current trend for pregnant women to get "push presents." Hmmm. Maybe I should ask The Hubster for a "post-op present"???


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Today La serpentine de Pierre Charpin. He also designs furniture and other objects
> 
> View attachment 4922309


Those colors are so beautiful on you, @momasaurus . It's an elegant scarf. I'm going to look up the artist. Interested to see his furniture designs.


----------



## ElainePG

keodi said:


> She's beautiful! I purchased a unicorn back in Oct, a 2003 navy blue first with silver hardware, and now i'm looking at a black metallic edge city with silver hardware. Here's a pic of my new to me, 2003 first bag
> View attachment 4922324


That's gorgeous! I own a First… Atlantique with RGH. I like the top zipper of the First, but the strap is a bit too short for me. I've swapped it out for a fabric one from Mautto, which makes it more useable, but it's not a perfect solution.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Thank you! In, out, and safe is exactly the way I'm thinking about it!
> 
> So you don't already have an Evelyne? I thought you did. Have you tried the different sizes IRL? Do you have preference of leather type, and color? I think it's @papertiger who has one in black, with gold hardware… is that right? And it looks gorgeous!



Absolutely, that's the cw I have, and though it's called a PM (29) it's very roomy. I thought I would like a GM, but now I think I wouldn't like so much loaded weight around my neck all say and would prefer a second bag (hand-held) if I needed to carry more.


----------



## papertiger

keodi said:


> I'm sorry the Calvi pouch didn't work out, but I like your alternatives!



I guess it's the risk we run shopping on line. It was nice just to go into a store today.


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> Today La serpentine de Pierre Charpin. He also designs furniture and other objects
> 
> View attachment 4922309



This is a lovely design, and especially on you. Alas, I couldn't find a cw, but I still admire the simplicity, somehow it lets the beauty of pure colour and the play of light on the silk star.


----------



## papertiger

keodi said:


> *Nov 2020 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 3 in, 1 out
> SLGs - 2 in, 1 out
> 
> 
> I haven't carried a bag at all since March. I miss my bags, I'm hoping I can be comfortable to start carrying them again soon.
> I have 2 bags on my radar. The Hermes Evelyn, 29cm  noir Clemence leather PHW. I waiting until Travel is safe again, then I get the bag through a personal shopper. The second bag is a Balenciaga city bag. I prefer the Chevre leather so those are hard to come by in good condition.



Congratulations, in this thread 0 is the highest score


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Great stats for the year, @keodi . And you have wonderful bags to look forward to next year.
> 
> What color Balenciaga are you interested in? Last January (eek… that seems like so long ago!) I bought a Balenciaga City in Cassis, with SHW. It's Agneau, not Chèvre. Lovely and smooshy, though.
> 
> I probably posted a photo of it at the time, but here it is again:
> View attachment 4922249



This is most definitely an Elaine colour


----------



## papertiger

Sorry I haven't been around much. 

Actually, I've some problems with my eyes and have been told to cut screen time down by half. 

I did it though. Today I took my new Gucci bag out _properly_, I took her home to meet her friends at Gucci. Who was in the window display, placed centre, the star of the show? None other than my bag's twin. 

There is a that odd feeling sometimes, when you see someone else carry the same spec bag, or you see someone posting a pic of your scarf-twin on tPF. There's that less than split second confusion when I think why is that person wearing my bag or scarf? it was like that today inside Gucci. I kept double checking to make sure my bag was next to me or on my shoulder, my brain couldn't quite take in that the bag in the window wasn't actually mine LOL.  I'll post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## keodi

ElainePG said:


> Thank you! In, out, and safe is exactly the way I'm thinking about it!
> 
> So you don't already have an Evelyne? I thought you did. Have you tried the different sizes IRL? Do you have preference of leather type, and color? I think it's @papertiger who has one in black, with gold hardware… is that right? And it looks gorgeous!


I don't own one,  I rented an Evelyne 29cm from bag, borrow steal to see If I would like the bag, would it work for me, and I loved it! I also tried a TPM, and i loved it as well, but the 29cm is more suitable for day to day for me. @papertiger's combo Black with gold hardware is heavenly!


ElainePG said:


> That's gorgeous! I own a First… Atlantique with RGH. I like the top zipper of the First, but the strap is a bit too short for me. I've swapped it out for a fabric one from Mautto, which makes it more useable, but it's not a perfect solution.


Thank you! your first sounds lovely! That's only thin about the first bag, I'm not a fan of the strap length.


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> Today La serpentine de Pierre Charpin. He also designs furniture and other objects
> 
> View attachment 4922309


momasaurus, you look beautiful! What a lovely scarf.


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Sorry I haven't been around much.
> 
> Actually, I've some problems with my eyes and have been told to cut screen time down by half.
> 
> I did it though. Today I took my new Gucci bag out _properly_, I took her home to meet her friends at Gucci. Who was in the window display, placed centre, the star of the show? None other than my bag's twin.
> 
> There is a that odd feeling sometimes, when you see someone else carry the same spec bag, or you see someone posting a pic of your scarf-twin on tPF. There's that less than split second confusion when I think why is that person wearing my bag or scarf? it was like that today inside Gucci. I kept double checking to make sure my bag was next to me or on my shoulder, my brain couldn't quite take in that the bag in the window wasn't actually mine LOL.  I'll post a pic tomorrow.


Oh dear, I hope your eye issues improve. That’s a cute story about visiting Gucci with your new bag and looking over your shoulder at her twin staring back at you.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Thank you for the good wishes, dear. The surgery is scheduled for before my birthday, and hopefully it will turn out to be a good birthday present. It's been a pretty miserable 5 months.
> 
> Oh, gosh, your poor DS! 2019 and 2020 birthdays were NOT a lot of fun for him. Hoping that 2021 gives him (and your entire family) many reasons to celebrate.


I hope the surgery brings you relief and you can have a full and quick recovery. Here’s to all of us having many reasons to celebrate and enjoy 2021!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Great stats for the year, @keodi . And you have wonderful bags to look forward to next year.
> 
> What color Balenciaga are you interested in? Last January (eek… that seems like so long ago!) I bought a Balenciaga City in Cassis, with SHW. It's Agneau, not Chèvre. Lovely and smooshy, though.
> 
> I probably posted a photo of it at the time, but here it is again:
> View attachment 4922249


what a lovely color! 


ElainePG said:


> Thanks! It's in a couple of weeks. Up at Stanford. I'll only be there overnight, which I'm glad of. Scary time to be in a hospital, although from what they've told me, the Stanford Hospital protocols are excellent. Of course I'll be Covid-tested the day before, and the surgery patients are kept on a Covid-negative floor. Still, I'll be glad to be IN, and then OUT, and then HOME again!


Fingers and toes crossed for excellent results!


papertiger said:


> Sorry I haven't been around much.
> 
> Actually, I've some problems with my eyes and have been told to cut screen time down by half.
> 
> I did it though. Today I took my new Gucci bag out _properly_, I took her home to meet her friends at Gucci. Who was in the window display, placed centre, the star of the show? None other than my bag's twin.
> 
> There is a that odd feeling sometimes, when you see someone else carry the same spec bag, or you see someone posting a pic of your scarf-twin on tPF. There's that less than split second confusion when I think why is that person wearing my bag or scarf? it was like that today inside Gucci. I kept double checking to make sure my bag was next to me or on my shoulder, my brain couldn't quite take in that the bag in the window wasn't actually mine LOL.  I'll post a pic tomorrow.


How worrisome... here’s hoping reduced screen time helps!


----------



## Kimbashop

momasaurus said:


> Today La serpentine de Pierre Charpin. He also designs furniture and other objects
> 
> View attachment 4922309


These colors are stunning on you!


----------



## jblended

I'm so tired but so excited! I couldn't wait to get online and post my update.


Spoiler



I'm discharged from hospital early and for good! My docs are so happy with my progress they've sent me home and I only need to go in for blood tests every couple of months! They actually said I may be permanently cured. 
At the very least, it has been confirmed that my medication created all my other problems, and now that I've been off that medication, all my markers are normal. It's unbelievable!
I've spent the day with my mum, walking and talking, both crying and laughing hysterically, trying to process all the information.
It's all a bit of a shock and I'm in disbelief at the prospect of having a future different from the one I had been anticipating. Our health is so precious and I never thought I'd be given the hope of ever being really healthy again.
But enough of my off-topic rambling!


I will catch up on the thread once I've slept for a bit as I cannot wait to see everyone's updates and get settled back into the happy world of bags.
In the meantime, shopping my own is working out well for me...here are pics of the 3 bags in current rotation. All photos from my 12 hours since being discharged. Mum and I couldn't settle down so we would go for a long walk, head home, decide to go for another walk to work off our anxious energy ....I took a different bag each time we went and snapped a _bad_ photo along the way. I don't usually wear skirts but this one is one my mum bought for me when I was 16 (it refuses to die lol).
The chalk Coach whiplash bag with neon pink trims is the one I bought pre-loved right before my second hospital admission, iirc. I didn't get to post a reveal of it at the time. Took a pic of the strap white side out, then pink side out; I like it both ways.
The black round suede bag is a no-brand gift from my best friend. The gold rings can be pulled up for hand carry (though I've never used it that way). This bag is one of my all-time favourites!
The black bucket-style with the leather twilly is a handmade bag from when I was in Ukraine. It's _buttery_ _soft_ to the touch. The twilly is just a random belt that I tied around the original strap because it was getting really worn. The bag itself has a gorgeous patina and has softened so beautifully over the years. It is so lovely to the touch that I tend to pet it when I wear it.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> I'm so tired but so excited! I couldn't wait to get online and post my update.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm discharged from hospital early and for good! My docs are so happy with my progress they've sent me home and I only need to go in for blood tests every couple of months! They actually said I may be permanently cured.
> At the very least, it has been confirmed that my medication created all my other problems, and now that I've been off that medication, all my markers are normal. It's unbelievable!
> I've spent the day with my mum, walking and talking, both crying and laughing hysterically, trying to process all the information.
> It's all a bit of a shock and I'm in disbelief at the prospect of having a future different from the one I had been anticipating. Our health is so precious and I never thought I'd be given the hope of ever being really healthy again.
> But enough of my off-topic rambling!
> 
> 
> I will catch up on the thread once I've slept for a bit as I cannot wait to see everyone's updates and get settled back into the happy world of bags.
> In the meantime, shopping my own is working out well for me...here are pics of the 3 bags in current rotation. All photos from my 12 hours since being discharged. Mum and I couldn't settle down so we would go for a long walk, head home, decide to go for another walk to work off our anxious energy ....I took a different bag each time we went and snapped a _bad_ photo along the way. I don't usually wear skirts but this one is one my mum bought for me when I was 16 (it refuses to die lol).
> The chalk Coach whiplash bag with neon pink trims is the one I bought pre-loved right before my second hospital admission, iirc. I didn't get to post a reveal of it at the time. Took a pic of the strap white side out, then pink side out; I like it both ways.
> The black round suede bag is a no-brand gift from my best friend. The gold rings can be pulled up for hand carry (though I've never used it that way). This bag is one of my all-time favourites!
> The black bucket-style with the leather twilly is a handmade bag from when I was in Ukraine. It's _buttery_ _soft_ to the touch. The twilly is just a random belt that I tied around the original strap because it was getting really worn. The bag itself has a gorgeous patina and has softened so beautifully over the years. It is so lovely to the touch that I tend to pet it when I wear it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4922601
> View attachment 4922602
> View attachment 4922603
> View attachment 4922604


That's wonderful news! I would be a little mad about that medication and that it took so long to find that out. You look great, but so skinny!


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> That's wonderful news! I would be a little mad about that medication and that it took so long to find that out. You look great, but so skinny!


Thank you! You're always so kind to me. 
I'm okay with how long it took to get here. I'm just relieved I'm here. I was expecting to be gone in the next 5 years or so, so this is just a gift in every sense. I'm breathing deeply in a way I haven't been able to in years- just from the weight of illness being lifted off my shoulders. 
I do wish they hadn't admitted and discharged me so many times. That process is exhausting in and of itself, but I'm happy to be home now, so it's all okay.

Funny you should say I look skinny, that has been a weird journey this year. My usual weight is 45kgs at 5'4, so small-ish.
Being on steroids (as part of my earlier treatment protocol) I got up to 49kgs. Then that double punch of covid brought me down to 39kgs! That was a scary low weight. 
I'm swollen in these pics from one of the drugs they tried on me in the last admission (slowly losing that swelling day by day), so I have no idea what my current weight is. I did regain some weight after recovering from covid, but the swelling now is confusing me as I look so different.
All I know for sure is that my body feels alien from all the fluctuation in weight. I want to feel healthy again and will allow my body to settle wherever it wants to.

Edit: From the pics, which side do you prefer the coach strap to be on? White or pink? I can't decide and would love outside opinions.


----------



## jblended

Trying to get caught up and skimmed the last couple of pages briefly. Sorry if I missed anyone's updates. 

@Cookiefiend You and your coco! Sooo cute! 
@ElainePG Best of luck on your surgery! It will be over in a flash and hopefully you'll have a smooth recovery! It's nice that you can look forward to being pain-free soon. 
@papertiger Yay on getting the Gucci out and about. Can't wait to see your pics. I like the general ideal of reduced screen time (though sorry to hear about eye issues).
@momasaurus You look so chic with that scarf! Lovely!
@More bags Love your Channel silver reissue and your Baobab cat silk scarf! Stunning!
@cowgirlsboots You look outstanding in that red dress with the fur collar! Love it!

Okay, I think I'm mostly caught up? 
It's funny how many gorgeous photos have been posted recently. I kept saying to myself 'wow', 'gorgeous', 'stunning' as I was skimming through the last few pages!
Everyone's Christmas tree pics have been particularly lovely! This is easily my favourite thread on the forum. It's always full of eye-candy and cheer!


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> Thank you! You're always so kind to me.
> I'm okay with how long it took to get here. I'm just relieved I'm here. I was expecting to be gone in the next 5 years or so, so this is just a gift in every sense. I'm breathing deeply in a way I haven't been able to in years- just from the weight of illness being lifted off my shoulders.
> I do wish they hadn't admitted and discharged me so many times. That process is exhausting in and of itself, but I'm happy to be home now, so it's all okay.
> 
> Funny you should say I look skinny, that has been a weird journey this year. My usual weight is 45kgs at 5'4, so small-ish.
> Being on steroids (as part of my earlier treatment protocol) I got up to 49kgs. Then that double punch of covid brought me down to 39kgs! That was a scary low weight.
> I'm swollen in these pics from one of the drugs they tried on me in the last admission (slowly losing that swelling day by day), so I have no idea what my current weight is. I did regain some weight after recovering from covid, but the swelling now is confusing me as I look so different.
> All I know for sure is that my body feels alien from all the fluctuation in weight. I want to feel healthy again and will allow my body to settle wherever it wants to.
> 
> Edit: From the pics, which side do you prefer the coach strap to be on? White or pink? I can't decide and would love outside opinions.


I think I like the white side of the strap. I have a similar Coach bag that is white with blue trim with a two tone strap like yours. I always wear it with the white out. I guess I thought about wearing it the other way but never did. I like seeing the blue peek out when I'm carrying it.

I have a small frame and am 5'4 too but have never weighed that little since I was in high school! My normal weight is closer to what you were when you were on steroids. At that weight, I wear a size 1 or 3. 

I can imagine how incredible you feel. I'm so happy for you!


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> I have a similar Coach bag that is white with blue trim with a two tone strap like yours.


Not to be a pain, but that sounds like a lovely bag...please share a pic if you have one! 


whateve said:


> I can imagine how incredible you feel. I'm so happy for you!





whateve said:


> I have a small frame and am 5'4 too but have never weighed that little since I was in high school! My normal weight is closer to what you were when you were on steroids. At that weight, I wear a size 1 or 3.


I think your normal weight is what's best at this height.  (not accounting for different frames, but certainly your weight is much better than mine is, IMO).
I would hope to settle a little higher...perhaps 47-49-ish? I'll have to wait and see. I never want to be 39 again, that was terrifying.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Honestly, I haven't. Between sheltering in place, and then my neck issues, handbags haven't been a priority for me. Though I do love coming to this thread (my fave on tPF) and seeing everyone else's eye candy!
> 
> Hopefully in 2021, after the vaccine, and after surgery (yup, the final verdict is surgery, blech), I'll be strutting around with a red bag over my shoulder!


Good luck with the surgery.


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> I'm so tired but so excited! I couldn't wait to get online and post my update.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm discharged from hospital early and for good! My docs are so happy with my progress they've sent me home and I only need to go in for blood tests every couple of months! They actually said I may be permanently cured.
> At the very least, it has been confirmed that my medication created all my other problems, and now that I've been off that medication, all my markers are normal. It's unbelievable!
> I've spent the day with my mum, walking and talking, both crying and laughing hysterically, trying to process all the information.
> It's all a bit of a shock and I'm in disbelief at the prospect of having a future different from the one I had been anticipating. Our health is so precious and I never thought I'd be given the hope of ever being really healthy again.
> But enough of my off-topic rambling!
> 
> 
> I will catch up on the thread once I've slept for a bit as I cannot wait to see everyone's updates and get settled back into the happy world of bags.
> In the meantime, shopping my own is working out well for me...here are pics of the 3 bags in current rotation. All photos from my 12 hours since being discharged. Mum and I couldn't settle down so we would go for a long walk, head home, decide to go for another walk to work off our anxious energy ....I took a different bag each time we went and snapped a _bad_ photo along the way. I don't usually wear skirts but this one is one my mum bought for me when I was 16 (it refuses to die lol).
> The chalk Coach whiplash bag with neon pink trims is the one I bought pre-loved right before my second hospital admission, iirc. I didn't get to post a reveal of it at the time. Took a pic of the strap white side out, then pink side out; I like it both ways.
> The black round suede bag is a no-brand gift from my best friend. The gold rings can be pulled up for hand carry (though I've never used it that way). This bag is one of my all-time favourites!
> The black bucket-style with the leather twilly is a handmade bag from when I was in Ukraine. It's _buttery_ _soft_ to the touch. The twilly is just a random belt that I tied around the original strap because it was getting really worn. The bag itself has a gorgeous patina and has softened so beautifully over the years. It is so lovely to the touch that I tend to pet it when I wear it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4922601
> View attachment 4922602
> View attachment 4922603
> View attachment 4922604


Yay! Welcome back and enjoy all your lovely bags.


----------



## momasaurus

keodi said:


> *Nov 2020 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 3 in, 1 out
> SLGs - 2 in, 1 out
> 
> 
> I haven't carried a bag at all since March. I miss my bags, I'm hoping I can be comfortable to start carrying them again soon.
> I have 2 bags on my radar. The Hermes Evelyn, 29cm  noir Clemence leather PHW. I waiting until Travel is safe again, then I get the bag through a personal shopper. The second bag is a Balenciaga city bag. I prefer the Chevre leather so those are hard to come by in good condition.


The Black Evie sounds great. And you can get replacement straps that are colorful or monotone or whatever your mood requires!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Great stats for the year, @keodi . And you have wonderful bags to look forward to next year.
> 
> What color Balenciaga are you interested in? Last January (eek… that seems like so long ago!) I bought a Balenciaga City in Cassis, with SHW. It's Agneau, not Chèvre. Lovely and smooshy, though.
> 
> I probably posted a photo of it at the time, but here it is again:
> View attachment 4922249


What a great-looking bag, Elaine! I want to touch it!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Thanks! It's in a couple of weeks. Up at Stanford. I'll only be there overnight, which I'm glad of. Scary time to be in a hospital, although from what they've told me, the Stanford Hospital protocols are excellent. Of course I'll be Covid-tested the day before, and the surgery patients are kept on a Covid-negative floor. Still, I'll be glad to be IN, and then OUT, and then HOME again!


We are here for you!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> I keep thinking about an Evelyne…


I can see you with an Evelyne, especially with some fun and colorful replacement straps. (The Evie strap is my least favorite of any H object ever.)


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> Sorry I haven't been around much.
> 
> Actually, I've some problems with my eyes and have been told to cut screen time down by half.
> 
> I did it though. Today I took my new Gucci bag out _properly_, I took her home to meet her friends at Gucci. Who was in the window display, placed centre, the star of the show? None other than my bag's twin.
> 
> There is a that odd feeling sometimes, when you see someone else carry the same spec bag, or you see someone posting a pic of your scarf-twin on tPF. There's that less than split second confusion when I think why is that person wearing my bag or scarf? it was like that today inside Gucci. I kept double checking to make sure my bag was next to me or on my shoulder, my brain couldn't quite take in that the bag in the window wasn't actually mine LOL.  I'll post a pic tomorrow.


Great story! That must have been fun at Gucci. Did the SAs all fuss over you too? 
This happens to me when I see "my" scarf on eBay. I think - wait, do I still have this one?


----------



## momasaurus

jblended said:


> I'm so tired but so excited! I couldn't wait to get online and post my update.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm discharged from hospital early and for good! My docs are so happy with my progress they've sent me home and I only need to go in for blood tests every couple of months! They actually said I may be permanently cured.
> At the very least, it has been confirmed that my medication created all my other problems, and now that I've been off that medication, all my markers are normal. It's unbelievable!
> I've spent the day with my mum, walking and talking, both crying and laughing hysterically, trying to process all the information.
> It's all a bit of a shock and I'm in disbelief at the prospect of having a future different from the one I had been anticipating. Our health is so precious and I never thought I'd be given the hope of ever being really healthy again.
> But enough of my off-topic rambling!
> 
> 
> I will catch up on the thread once I've slept for a bit as I cannot wait to see everyone's updates and get settled back into the happy world of bags.
> In the meantime, shopping my own is working out well for me...here are pics of the 3 bags in current rotation. All photos from my 12 hours since being discharged. Mum and I couldn't settle down so we would go for a long walk, head home, decide to go for another walk to work off our anxious energy ....I took a different bag each time we went and snapped a _bad_ photo along the way. I don't usually wear skirts but this one is one my mum bought for me when I was 16 (it refuses to die lol).
> The chalk Coach whiplash bag with neon pink trims is the one I bought pre-loved right before my second hospital admission, iirc. I didn't get to post a reveal of it at the time. Took a pic of the strap white side out, then pink side out; I like it both ways.
> The black round suede bag is a no-brand gift from my best friend. The gold rings can be pulled up for hand carry (though I've never used it that way). This bag is one of my all-time favourites!
> The black bucket-style with the leather twilly is a handmade bag from when I was in Ukraine. It's _buttery_ _soft_ to the touch. The twilly is just a random belt that I tied around the original strap because it was getting really worn. The bag itself has a gorgeous patina and has softened so beautifully over the years. It is so lovely to the touch that I tend to pet it when I wear it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4922601
> View attachment 4922602
> View attachment 4922603
> View attachment 4922604


These are all so lovely!


----------



## momasaurus

jblended said:


> Thank you! You're always so kind to me.
> I'm okay with how long it took to get here. I'm just relieved I'm here. I was expecting to be gone in the next 5 years or so, so this is just a gift in every sense. I'm breathing deeply in a way I haven't been able to in years- just from the weight of illness being lifted off my shoulders.
> I do wish they hadn't admitted and discharged me so many times. That process is exhausting in and of itself, but I'm happy to be home now, so it's all okay.
> 
> Funny you should say I look skinny, that has been a weird journey this year. My usual weight is 45kgs at 5'4, so small-ish.
> Being on steroids (as part of my earlier treatment protocol) I got up to 49kgs. Then that double punch of covid brought me down to 39kgs! That was a scary low weight.
> I'm swollen in these pics from one of the drugs they tried on me in the last admission (slowly losing that swelling day by day), so I have no idea what my current weight is. I did regain some weight after recovering from covid, but the swelling now is confusing me as I look so different.
> All I know for sure is that my body feels alien from all the fluctuation in weight. I want to feel healthy again and will allow my body to settle wherever it wants to.
> 
> Edit: From the pics, which side do you prefer the coach strap to be on? White or pink? I can't decide and would love outside opinions.


Such great news and what a relief~!
I think the strap depends on what you're wearing. Nice to have options.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Those colors are so beautiful on you, @momasaurus . It's an elegant scarf. I'm going to look up the artist. Interested to see his furniture designs.





papertiger said:


> This is a lovely design, and especially on you. Alas, I couldn't find a cw, but I still admire the simplicity, somehow it lets the beauty of pure colour and the play of light on the silk star.





More bags said:


> momasaurus, you look beautiful! What a lovely scarf.





Kimbashop said:


> These colors are stunning on you!





jblended said:


> Trying to get caught up and skimmed the last couple of pages briefly. Sorry if I missed anyone's updates.
> 
> @Cookiefiend You and your coco! Sooo cute!
> @ElainePG Best of luck on your surgery! It will be over in a flash and hopefully you'll have a smooth recovery! It's nice that you can look forward to being pain-free soon.
> @papertiger Yay on getting the Gucci out and about. Can't wait to see your pics. I like the general ideal of reduced screen time (though sorry to hear about eye issues).
> @momasaurus You look so chic with that scarf! Lovely!
> @More bags Love your Channel silver reissue and your Baobab cat silk scarf! Stunning!
> @cowgirlsboots You look outstanding in that red dress with the fur collar! Love it!
> 
> Okay, I think I'm mostly caught up?
> It's funny how many gorgeous photos have been posted recently. I kept saying to myself 'wow', 'gorgeous', 'stunning' as I was skimming through the last few pages!
> Everyone's Christmas tree pics have been particularly lovely! This is easily my favourite thread on the forum. It's always full of eye-candy and cheer!


Thank you all for the scarf love! I posted the pic in the wrong thread because I was using my phone, which is still ornery about tPF. Anyway, glad it pleased you. It's a scarf like none other in my collex because of the big blocks of color, but PINK and BLACK together just slay me, so.....


----------



## keodi

jblended said:


> I'm so tired but so excited! I couldn't wait to get online and post my update.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm discharged from hospital early and for good! My docs are so happy with my progress they've sent me home and I only need to go in for blood tests every couple of months! They actually said I may be permanently cured.
> At the very least, it has been confirmed that my medication created all my other problems, and now that I've been off that medication, all my markers are normal. It's unbelievable!
> I've spent the day with my mum, walking and talking, both crying and laughing hysterically, trying to process all the information.
> It's all a bit of a shock and I'm in disbelief at the prospect of having a future different from the one I had been anticipating. Our health is so precious and I never thought I'd be given the hope of ever being really healthy again.
> But enough of my off-topic rambling!
> 
> 
> I will catch up on the thread once I've slept for a bit as I cannot wait to see everyone's updates and get settled back into the happy world of bags.
> In the meantime, shopping my own is working out well for me...here are pics of the 3 bags in current rotation. All photos from my 12 hours since being discharged. Mum and I couldn't settle down so we would go for a long walk, head home, decide to go for another walk to work off our anxious energy ....I took a different bag each time we went and snapped a _bad_ photo along the way. I don't usually wear skirts but this one is one my mum bought for me when I was 16 (it refuses to die lol).
> The chalk Coach whiplash bag with neon pink trims is the one I bought pre-loved right before my second hospital admission, iirc. I didn't get to post a reveal of it at the time. Took a pic of the strap white side out, then pink side out; I like it both ways.
> The black round suede bag is a no-brand gift from my best friend. The gold rings can be pulled up for hand carry (though I've never used it that way). This bag is one of my all-time favourites!
> The black bucket-style with the leather twilly is a handmade bag from when I was in Ukraine. It's _buttery_ _soft_ to the touch. The twilly is just a random belt that I tied around the original strap because it was getting really worn. The bag itself has a gorgeous patina and has softened so beautifully over the years. It is so lovely to the touch that I tend to pet it when I wear it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4922601
> View attachment 4922602
> View attachment 4922603
> View attachment 4922604


You look great, I love your crossbody bags, it's good to see you back, and doing well! 


momasaurus said:


> I can see you with an Evelyne, especially with some fun and colorful replacement straps. (The Evie strap is my least favorite of any H object ever.)


I'm curious what do you not like about the Evie strap? btw, I cantt wait to get my Evie so that I can get fun playful straps for different looks!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> This is most definitely an Elaine colour


Thank you! I look forward to carrying it again in 2021!


----------



## ElainePG

keodi said:


> I don't own one,  *I rented an Evelyne 29cm from bag, borrow steal* to see If I would like the bag, would it work for me, and I loved it! I also tried a TPM, and i loved it as well, but the 29cm is more suitable for day to day for me. @papertiger's combo Black with gold hardware is heavenly!


I keep forgetting about that option. SUCH a great idea! I know I could always try one out in the H boutique, but 5 minutes in the boutique isn't the same thing as loading a bag up with all your day-to-day stuff and plugging it into your lifestyle for a week or so.

My only quibble with the Evelyne is that there isn't a zipped compartment inside. I have no idea why I'm so fixated on this! When a bag doesn't have one, it's an immediate rule-out for me. I'm just so used to keeping my keys and a pen in this compartment, I don't know how I'd manage without it. I know these could go in a nice little pouch, but then when I need them I have to first pull out the pouch…

And yet, the Evelyne is such a popular style, obviously nobody else is bothered by it!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> I hope the surgery brings you relief and you can have a full and quick recovery. *Here’s to all of us having many reasons to celebrate and enjoy 2021!*


Indeed!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> what a lovely color!
> 
> *Fingers and toes crossed for excellent results!*
> 
> How worrisome... here’s hoping reduced screen time helps!


Thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> I'm so tired but so excited! I couldn't wait to get online and post my update.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm discharged from hospital early and for good! My docs are so happy with my progress they've sent me home and I only need to go in for blood tests every couple of months! They actually said I may be permanently cured.
> At the very least, it has been confirmed that my medication created all my other problems, and now that I've been off that medication, all my markers are normal. It's unbelievable!
> I've spent the day with my mum, walking and talking, both crying and laughing hysterically, trying to process all the information.
> It's all a bit of a shock and I'm in disbelief at the prospect of having a future different from the one I had been anticipating. Our health is so precious and I never thought I'd be given the hope of ever being really healthy again.
> But enough of my off-topic rambling!
> 
> 
> I will catch up on the thread once I've slept for a bit as I cannot wait to see everyone's updates and get settled back into the happy world of bags.
> In the meantime, shopping my own is working out well for me...here are pics of the 3 bags in current rotation. All photos from my 12 hours since being discharged. Mum and I couldn't settle down so we would go for a long walk, head home, decide to go for another walk to work off our anxious energy ....I took a different bag each time we went and snapped a _bad_ photo along the way. I don't usually wear skirts but this one is one my mum bought for me when I was 16 (it refuses to die lol).
> The chalk Coach whiplash bag with neon pink trims is the one I bought pre-loved right before my second hospital admission, iirc. I didn't get to post a reveal of it at the time. Took a pic of the strap white side out, then pink side out; I like it both ways.
> The black round suede bag is a no-brand gift from my best friend. The gold rings can be pulled up for hand carry (though I've never used it that way). This bag is one of my all-time favourites!
> The black bucket-style with the leather twilly is a handmade bag from when I was in Ukraine. It's _buttery_ _soft_ to the touch. The twilly is just a random belt that I tied around the original strap because it was getting really worn. The bag itself has a gorgeous patina and has softened so beautifully over the years. It is so lovely to the touch that I tend to pet it when I wear it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4922601
> View attachment 4922602
> View attachment 4922603
> View attachment 4922604


What great news, @jblended , but if it were me, I think I'd be pretty upset that it was the meds that made me so sick. So it was the doctors' fault?!?!? Gah.

It sounds as though you and your Mum are being a great team, though. Laughing and crying is a reasonable reaction. I hope that over time you'll both be able to settle down and enjoy your new future.

You look fantastic. I adore that skirt. And the bags are all perfect.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Sorry I haven't been around much.
> 
> *Actually, I've some problems with my eyes and have been told to cut screen time down by half.*
> 
> I did it though. Today I took my new Gucci bag out _properly_, I took her home to meet her friends at Gucci. Who was in the window display, placed centre, the star of the show? None other than my bag's twin.
> 
> There is a that odd feeling sometimes, when you see someone else carry the same spec bag, or you see someone posting a pic of your scarf-twin on tPF. There's that less than split second confusion when I think why is that person wearing my bag or scarf? it was like that today inside Gucci. I kept double checking to make sure my bag was next to me or on my shoulder, my brain couldn't quite take in that the bag in the window wasn't actually mine LOL.  I'll post a pic tomorrow.


I'm so sorry to hear this. With your job, is cutting down screen time an option? I thought you did a lot of Zoom meetings. I hope your problems can be resolved.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Good luck with the surgery.


Thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> What a great-looking bag, Elaine! I want to touch it!


I know, right? When it first arrived, I kept carrying it around the house and stroking it. (See, I can say that on tPF and nobody thinks I'm weird!)


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> We are here for you!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> I can see you with an Evelyne, *especially with some fun and colorful replacement straps*. (The Evie strap is my least favorite of any H object ever.)


Does H have replacement straps? Cloth ones?


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> Great story! That must have been fun at Gucci. Did the SAs all fuss over you too?
> This happens to me when I see "my" scarf on eBay. I think - wait, do I still have this one?



They treat me like royalty. Had my picture taken with the Gucci Christmas tree. 

I would think that too


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> I keep forgetting about that option. SUCH a great idea! I know I could always try one out in the H boutique, but 5 minutes in the boutique isn't the same thing as loading a bag up with all your day-to-day stuff and plugging it into your lifestyle for a week or so.
> 
> My only quibble with the Evelyne is that there isn't a zipped compartment inside. I have no idea why I'm so fixated on this! When a bag doesn't have one, it's an immediate rule-out for me. I'm just so used to keeping my keys and a pen in this compartment, I don't know how I'd manage without it. I know these could go in a nice little pouch, but then when I need them I have to first pull out the pouch…
> 
> And yet, the Evelyne is such a popular style, obviously nobody else is bothered by it!


I get used to bags that have pockets, then when I switch to a bag that doesn't have the same number of pockets, I don't know where to put my things. One of my favorite bags is a Michael Kors because it has 5 inside pockets! I am so organized when I carry that bag. I don't like having my phone just loose in my bag. If it is in a pocket, it is easier to find. Keys aren't as important anymore as our car has key-less ignition.

It seems like the more expensive the bag, the fewer pockets you get.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> Not to be a pain, but that sounds like a lovely bag...please share a pic if you have one!
> 
> 
> 
> I think your normal weight is what's best at this height.  (not accounting for different frames, but certainly your weight is much better than mine is, IMO).
> I would hope to settle a little higher...perhaps 47-49-ish? I'll have to wait and see. I never want to be 39 again, that was terrifying.


No problem, here it is. I have had it for 6 1/2 years and still love it. I never thought I would say that about a white bag.



ETA: after looking at the strap in this picture, it looks like it was designed to carry it with the white part out. There is blue on the edge coating so even on the white side, you can see some blue.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> I'm so tired but so excited! I couldn't wait to get online and post my update.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm discharged from hospital early and for good! My docs are so happy with my progress they've sent me home and I only need to go in for blood tests every couple of months! They actually said I may be permanently cured.
> At the very least, it has been confirmed that my medication created all my other problems, and now that I've been off that medication, all my markers are normal. It's unbelievable!
> I've spent the day with my mum, walking and talking, both crying and laughing hysterically, trying to process all the information.
> It's all a bit of a shock and I'm in disbelief at the prospect of having a future different from the one I had been anticipating. Our health is so precious and I never thought I'd be given the hope of ever being really healthy again.
> But enough of my off-topic rambling!
> 
> 
> I will catch up on the thread once I've slept for a bit as I cannot wait to see everyone's updates and get settled back into the happy world of bags.
> In the meantime, shopping my own is working out well for me...here are pics of the 3 bags in current rotation. All photos from my 12 hours since being discharged. Mum and I couldn't settle down so we would go for a long walk, head home, decide to go for another walk to work off our anxious energy ....I took a different bag each time we went and snapped a _bad_ photo along the way. I don't usually wear skirts but this one is one my mum bought for me when I was 16 (it refuses to die lol).
> The chalk Coach whiplash bag with neon pink trims is the one I bought pre-loved right before my second hospital admission, iirc. I didn't get to post a reveal of it at the time. Took a pic of the strap white side out, then pink side out; I like it both ways.
> The black round suede bag is a no-brand gift from my best friend. The gold rings can be pulled up for hand carry (though I've never used it that way). This bag is one of my all-time favourites!
> The black bucket-style with the leather twilly is a handmade bag from when I was in Ukraine. It's _buttery_ _soft_ to the touch. The twilly is just a random belt that I tied around the original strap because it was getting really worn. The bag itself has a gorgeous patina and has softened so beautifully over the years. It is so lovely to the touch that I tend to pet it when I wear it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4922601
> View attachment 4922602
> View attachment 4922603
> View attachment 4922604



It´s great you are back and with brilliant news on top! I´m so happy for you! xxx


----------



## keodi

ElainePG said:


> I keep forgetting about that option. SUCH a great idea! I know I could always try one out in the H boutique, but 5 minutes in the boutique isn't the same thing as loading a bag up with all your day-to-day stuff and plugging it into your lifestyle for a week or so.
> *
> My only quibble with the Evelyne is that there isn't a zipped compartment inside*. I have no idea why I'm so fixated on this! When a bag doesn't have one, it's an immediate rule-out for me. I'm just so used to keeping my keys and a pen in this compartment, I don't know how I'd manage without it. I know these could go in a nice little pouch, but then when I need them I have to first pull out the pouch…
> 
> And yet, the Evelyne is such a popular style, obviously nobody else is bothered by it!


you know funny you mentioned that, as it was one of my concerns as well, it was part of the reason why I decided to rent it, to try it out for a month, and see if it was worth purchasing, but after using it, I found that it didn't bother me, and the bag was so practical and convenient! then as I went to contact a personal shopper to get one at FSH boutique, the boutique closed due to Covid.


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> I can put-up with a difficult bag if it's beautiful enough, but I can't have spare SLGs just lying around. Anyone else have these problems with SLGs?


Yes exactly. Congrats on your professional exam, the sheepskin coat and the calvi medium!  love the color. Think it’s fantastic as a very minimal clutch too. I  hope your eyes are okay With reduced screen time.
@ElainePG, when I started with H bags, I refused to all pens, unless they were in my wallet. . .I hope the neurosurgeon consult went well. I’ve spend A lot of covid reading comfort fiction (ilona Andrew’s) and trying not to obsess about the news.
@More bags, I keep thinking about your blue berry muffin cake and pork stew. DH and I are meat eaters. And sweets, pudding and cake eaters.
@jblended, I’m so glad you are feeling better. I love the skirt that refuses to die.
@keodi  I’m sorry the boutique closed at the time when you decided the evelyne was for you! I’ve bought ans consigned evelynes and vespas, and now I like the trim II 35, except for the fact that it can slide off the shoulder.
@Vintage Leather, DH and I shop to deal with stress of parents medical issues too. I hope your parents are doing better.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> Gorgeous trees - makes me feel all festive!
> 
> Your tree from last year is wonderful and I adore your dress. As others have said the fur is fabulous. Really you are Mrs Christmas!
> 
> I want to come to your house for Christmas! It looks perfect.
> 
> And I love the nutcracker!


Your tree looks gorgeous! Wish I had a window like that to sit mine in. You are welcome to come over...I’ll make a mug of real cocoa for ya!


----------



## BowieFan1971

doni said:


> Love the Calvi pouch, great size.
> 
> I have Calvis in chevre and Epsom and to be honest the one Epsom is performing much worse. It is okay but looks quite bad and darkened in the corners. Chevre is sturdy and gets a shine. The problem with Epsom is that even though it is scratch resistant in doesn’t age well as it doesn’t patina. So yes, I guess you can keep it longer in original condition, but once it goes over that stage it doesn’t look good to me. I don’t love it for SLGs.
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful tree and I love Coco so much. One of my BFs is getting a dog come January, a cousin of ours, and s/he will be called Coco too
> 
> 
> 
> Just the thought of someone out there in the world wearing this scarf for a Zoom meeting fills me with joy.
> 
> I hate Zoom underdressing. Aren’t the circumstances drab enough?
> 
> 
> 
> So nice. I love nutcrackers too. My best Christmas present last year was a vintage one from the 60s. I am hoping to get another one this year, sort of make it into a Christmas tradition...
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful. I am a Christmas fanatic so love seeing all the Christmas decor here, keep it coming. We will get our tree on Thursday. Can wait.
> 
> For this weekend we have enough: tomorrow in Germany comes the Nikolaus. We will put socks out and he will fill them with chocolates, nuts and mandarines and, in our house, books and hats and mittens for the cold. We have put out the Advent calendars (one for the dog too) and the Advent crown and will light two candles for the 2nd of advent. And we have to set the nativity, which is a lot of work. This is the time of the year when I love living in Germany too.
> 
> Oh how I love Christmas.



I would love to have a vintage nutcracker. Most of the ones you can get here are the cheap ones, but I still love them too!


----------



## Kimbashop

jblended said:


> I'm so tired but so excited! I couldn't wait to get online and post my update.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm discharged from hospital early and for good! My docs are so happy with my progress they've sent me home and I only need to go in for blood tests every couple of months! They actually said I may be permanently cured.
> At the very least, it has been confirmed that my medication created all my other problems, and now that I've been off that medication, all my markers are normal. It's unbelievable!
> I've spent the day with my mum, walking and talking, both crying and laughing hysterically, trying to process all the information.
> It's all a bit of a shock and I'm in disbelief at the prospect of having a future different from the one I had been anticipating. Our health is so precious and I never thought I'd be given the hope of ever being really healthy again.
> But enough of my off-topic rambling!
> 
> 
> I will catch up on the thread once I've slept for a bit as I cannot wait to see everyone's updates and get settled back into the happy world of bags.
> In the meantime, shopping my own is working out well for me...here are pics of the 3 bags in current rotation. All photos from my 12 hours since being discharged. Mum and I couldn't settle down so we would go for a long walk, head home, decide to go for another walk to work off our anxious energy ....I took a different bag each time we went and snapped a _bad_ photo along the way. I don't usually wear skirts but this one is one my mum bought for me when I was 16 (it refuses to die lol).
> The chalk Coach whiplash bag with neon pink trims is the one I bought pre-loved right before my second hospital admission, iirc. I didn't get to post a reveal of it at the time. Took a pic of the strap white side out, then pink side out; I like it both ways.
> The black round suede bag is a no-brand gift from my best friend. The gold rings can be pulled up for hand carry (though I've never used it that way). This bag is one of my all-time favourites!
> The black bucket-style with the leather twilly is a handmade bag from when I was in Ukraine. It's _buttery_ _soft_ to the touch. The twilly is just a random belt that I tied around the original strap because it was getting really worn. The bag itself has a gorgeous patina and has softened so beautifully over the years. It is so lovely to the touch that I tend to pet it when I wear it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4922601
> View attachment 4922602
> View attachment 4922603
> View attachment 4922604


Congratulations to you and your good health! What an excellent holiday gift to you and your family.


----------



## Kimbashop

I love everyone's holiday tree pics! We have been decorating since Thanksgiving in my house. 
Here is our tree. Each year, we visit a local tree farm and cut down our tree. It's been a wonderful tradition. 
And, for the 5 bags in 1 month challenge, I have worn 2 so far (posted below). The Massaccesi Soulmate has quickly risen to the top of my fave bags. It's lovely and easy to carry, and holds a lot while looking stylish.  The second bag is an early Christmas present to myself: Givenchy small Antigona soft. I took advantage of an amazing black Friday sale where I got the bag for nearly half off. It's a wonderful bag, versatile and has also become a favorite rather quickly.


----------



## jblended

Thanks to everyone for the warm welcome back. I feel a little silly since that last admission was so short, but happy to be back all the same. 



ElainePG said:


> What great news, @jblended , but if it were me, I think I'd be pretty upset that it was the meds that made me so sick. So it was the doctors' fault?!?!? Gah.


I can't even be upset about it, I feel so very lucky all around. I needed the medication when they put me on it, and it did save my life. It's just that for some weird reason, it seems to have had this unexpected adverse reaction in me where it's triggered an auto-immune response of sorts, causing my body to break down its own blood cells. It's a very rare complication and nobody could have predicted it.
I'm very fortunate that the doctor who treated me for covid got intrigued by my case and started investigating my other issues. He's solved the mystery that others haven't been able to up until now, and he really had no reason to get so involved as his job was done once I'd recovered from covid. I'm beyond lucky and grateful.



whateve said:


> No problem, here it is. I have had it for 6 1/2 years and still love it. I never thought I would say that about a white bag.


Thank you so much! I love it! And the starfish charm is such a good match. You're so good about using your charms. I never put any on my bags but I so enjoy seeing how everyone uses the Coach charms and fobs to style their beauties on that subforum.



Kimbashop said:


> I love everyone's holiday tree pics! We have been decorating since Thanksgiving in my house.
> Here is our tree. Each year, we visit a local tree farm and cut down our tree. It's been a wonderful tradition.
> And, for the 5 bags in 1 month challenge, I have worn 2 so far (posted below). The Massaccesi Soulmate has quickly risen to the top of my fave bags. It's lovely and easy to carry, and holds a lot while looking stylish.  The second bag is an early Christmas present to myself: Givenchy small Antigona soft. I took advantage of an amazing black Friday sale where I got the bag for nearly half off. It's a wonderful bag, versatile and has also become a favorite rather quickly.


The tree made me feel all warm and fuzzy inside!
Your MM bags are all so lovely (and thank you for the info on the Modena earlier). The Soulmate is really very stylish, it looks like it would drape gorgeously. 
Also, great choice on that Christmas present to yourself.  I've yet to see the Antigona soft in real life, but from the reveals I've seen on here, I definitely prefer it to the original. It looks like it's perfect for pretty much any situation. Wear it in good health!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Kimbashop said:


> I love everyone's holiday tree pics! We have been decorating since Thanksgiving in my house.
> Here is our tree. Each year, we visit a local tree farm and cut down our tree. It's been a wonderful tradition.
> And, for the 5 bags in 1 month challenge, I have worn 2 so far (posted below). The Massaccesi Soulmate has quickly risen to the top of my fave bags. It's lovely and easy to carry, and holds a lot while looking stylish.  The second bag is an early Christmas present to myself: Givenchy small Antigona soft. I took advantage of an amazing black Friday sale where I got the bag for nearly half off. It's a wonderful bag, versatile and has also become a favorite rather quickly.
> 
> View attachment 4923265
> View attachment 4923266
> View attachment 4923267


Gorgeous tree!!!! Gorgeous Antigone!


----------



## Kimbashop

BowieFan1971 said:


> Gorgeous tree!!!! Gorgeous Antigone!





jblended said:


> Thanks to everyone for the warm welcome back. I feel a little silly since that last admission was so short, but happy to be back all the same.
> 
> 
> I can't even be upset about it, I feel so very lucky all around. I needed the medication when they put me on it, and it did save my life. It's just that for some weird reason, it seems to have had this unexpected adverse reaction in me where it's triggered an auto-immune response of sorts, causing my body to break down its own blood cells. It's a very rare complication and nobody could have predicted it.
> I'm very fortunate that the doctor who treated me for covid got intrigued by my case and started investigating my other issues. He's solved the mystery that others haven't been able to up until now, and he really had no reason to get so involved as his job was done once I'd recovered from covid. I'm beyond lucky and grateful.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! I love it! And the starfish charm is such a good match. You're so good about using your charms. I never put any on my bags but I so enjoy seeing how everyone uses the Coach charms and fobs to style their beauties on that subforum.
> 
> 
> The tree made me feel all warm and fuzzy inside!
> Your MM bags are all so lovely (and thank you for the info on the Modena earlier). The Soulmate is really very stylish, it looks like it would drape gorgeously.
> Also, great choice on that Christmas present to yourself.  I've yet to see the Antigona soft in real life, but from the reveals I've seen on here, I definitely prefer it to the original. It looks like it's perfect for pretty much any situation. Wear it in good health!


So glad that you have your medical situation resolved @jblended.  It must feel so liberating! 

Thank you both for the nice words about the tree and bags!  We have cottage-style house.It can feel a bit tiny at times, but it always looks and feels cozy at Christmas time.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Kimbashop said:


> So glad that you have your medical situation resolved @jblended.  It must feel so liberating!
> 
> Thank you both for the nice words about the tree and bags!  We have cottage-style house.It can feel a bit tiny at times, but it always looks and feels cozy at Christmas time.


Cottage style houses are the best. They have character of their own, so all you have to do is add just a few things to set it off and let it shine. Houses like that decorate themselves. I want one!!!


----------



## Kimbashop

BowieFan1971 said:


> Cottage style houses are the best. They have character of their own, so all you have to do is add just a few things to set it off and let it shine. Houses like that decorate themselves. I want one!!!


The house Definitely has character and you are right that it doesn’t take much to dress it up. I do sometimes get envious of my friends’ vaulted ceilings though LOL


----------



## More bags

Kimbashop said:


> I love everyone's holiday tree pics! We have been decorating since Thanksgiving in my house.
> Here is our tree. Each year, we visit a local tree farm and cut down our tree. It's been a wonderful tradition.
> And, for the 5 bags in 1 month challenge, I have worn 2 so far (posted below). The Massaccesi Soulmate has quickly risen to the top of my fave bags. It's lovely and easy to carry, and holds a lot while looking stylish.  The second bag is an early Christmas present to myself: Givenchy small Antigona soft. I took advantage of an amazing black Friday sale where I got the bag for nearly half off. It's a wonderful bag, versatile and has also become a favorite rather quickly.
> 
> View attachment 4923265
> View attachment 4923266
> View attachment 4923267


Beautiful tree and home! Great December bags. Congratulations on your new Soft Antigona. It looks fabulous!


jblended said:


> Thanks to everyone for the warm welcome back. I feel a little silly since that last admission was so short, but happy to be back all the same.
> 
> 
> I can't even be upset about it, I feel so very lucky all around. I needed the medication when they put me on it, and it did save my life. It's just that for some weird reason, it seems to have had this unexpected adverse reaction in me where it's triggered an auto-immune response of sorts, causing my body to break down its own blood cells. It's a very rare complication and nobody could have predicted it.
> I'm very fortunate that the doctor who treated me for covid got intrigued by my case and started investigating my other issues. He's solved the mystery that others haven't been able to up until now, and he really had no reason to get so involved as his job was done once I'd recovered from covid. I'm beyond lucky and grateful.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! I love it! And the starfish charm is such a good match. You're so good about using your charms. I never put any on my bags but I so enjoy seeing how everyone uses the Coach charms and fobs to style their beauties on that subforum.
> 
> 
> The tree made me feel all warm and fuzzy inside!
> Your MM bags are all so lovely (and thank you for the info on the Modena earlier). The Soulmate is really very stylish, it looks like it would drape gorgeously.
> Also, great choice on that Christmas present to yourself.  I've yet to see the Antigona soft in real life, but from the reveals I've seen on here, I definitely prefer it to the original. It looks like it's perfect for pretty much any situation. Wear it in good health!


It’s wonderful to hear your good health news! Such a relief! I hope you and your family can get together to celebrate all your blessings!


----------



## dcooney4

Kimbashop said:


> I love everyone's holiday tree pics! We have been decorating since Thanksgiving in my house.
> Here is our tree. Each year, we visit a local tree farm and cut down our tree. It's been a wonderful tradition.
> And, for the 5 bags in 1 month challenge, I have worn 2 so far (posted below). The Massaccesi Soulmate has quickly risen to the top of my fave bags. It's lovely and easy to carry, and holds a lot while looking stylish.  The second bag is an early Christmas present to myself: Givenchy small Antigona soft. I took advantage of an amazing black Friday sale where I got the bag for nearly half off. It's a wonderful bag, versatile and has also become a favorite rather quickly.
> 
> View attachment 4923265
> View attachment 4923266
> View attachment 4923267


Beautiful tree and gorgeous bags!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Does H have replacement straps? Cloth ones?


H has super-expensive straps, but there are also lots on Etsy. Woven cloth. I will try to take some pix of mine later - busy today.


----------



## momasaurus

whateve said:


> It seems like the more expensive the bag, the fewer pockets you get.


This is true! Unless you decide you need a cupholder, and want this outrageous Birkin with pockets and cupholder. I thought this was a joke when I first saw it.


----------



## momasaurus

whateve said:


> No problem, here it is. I have had it for 6 1/2 years and still love it. I never thought I would say that about a white bag.
> 
> View attachment 4923147
> 
> ETA: after looking at the strap in this picture, it looks like it was designed to carry it with the white part out. There is blue on the edge coating so even on the white side, you can see some blue.


That is such a wonderful blue!!


----------



## momasaurus

keodi said:


> You look great, I love your crossbody bags, it's good to see you back, and doing well!
> 
> I'm curious what do you not like about the Evie strap? btw, I cantt wait to get my Evie so that I can get fun playful straps for different looks!


It's just very plain and very much not leather. Maybe because my Evie is Barenia, the brown strap is just so......brown!


----------



## momasaurus

keodi said:


> you know funny you mentioned that, as it was one of my concerns as well, it was part of the reason why I decided to rent it, to try it out for a month, and see if it was worth purchasing, but after using it, I found that it didn't bother me, and the bag was so practical and convenient! then as I went to contact a personal shopper to get one at FSH boutique, the boutique closed due to Covid.


I had also forgotten about the option of renting for a month in order to really try out a bag. Such a great idea. Have you done that with other bags?


----------



## momasaurus

Kimbashop said:


> I love everyone's holiday tree pics! We have been decorating since Thanksgiving in my house.
> Here is our tree. Each year, we visit a local tree farm and cut down our tree. It's been a wonderful tradition.
> And, for the 5 bags in 1 month challenge, I have worn 2 so far (posted below). The Massaccesi Soulmate has quickly risen to the top of my fave bags. It's lovely and easy to carry, and holds a lot while looking stylish.  The second bag is an early Christmas present to myself: Givenchy small Antigona soft. I took advantage of an amazing black Friday sale where I got the bag for nearly half off. It's a wonderful bag, versatile and has also become a favorite rather quickly.
> 
> View attachment 4923265
> View attachment 4923266
> View attachment 4923267


What a pretty tree! 
And fabulous color on that MM tote. Very tempting!


----------



## momasaurus

Kimbashop said:


> The house Definitely has character and you are right that it doesn’t take much to dress it up. I do sometimes get envious of my friends’ vaulted ceilings though LOL


For several years I had a house with a vaulted ceiling in the family room. One year we got a gigantic tree and I advised my then DH to tie it securely to the upper balcony. Of course he didn't, because men know best. Luckily I had not yet decorated it when............


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> Thanks! It's in a couple of weeks. Up at Stanford. I'll only be there overnight, which I'm glad of. Scary time to be in a hospital, although from what they've told me, the Stanford Hospital protocols are excellent. Of course I'll be Covid-tested the day before, and the surgery patients are kept on a Covid-negative floor. Still, I'll be glad to be IN, and then OUT, and then HOME again!


Hi Elaine, I hope everything will go well on your hospital stay!  I’ve not been in the forum much lately, so my belated post on this.  Btw, I’ve almost forgotten about your Cassis!


jblended said:


> I'm so tired but so excited! I couldn't wait to get online and post my update.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm discharged from hospital early and for good! My docs are so happy with my progress they've sent me home and I only need to go in for blood tests every couple of months! They actually said I may be permanently cured.
> At the very least, it has been confirmed that my medication created all my other problems, and now that I've been off that medication, all my markers are normal. It's unbelievable!
> I've spent the day with my mum, walking and talking, both crying and laughing hysterically, trying to process all the information.
> It's all a bit of a shock and I'm in disbelief at the prospect of having a future different from the one I had been anticipating. Our health is so precious and I never thought I'd be given the hope of ever being really healthy again.
> But enough of my off-topic rambling!
> 
> 
> I will catch up on the thread once I've slept for a bit as I cannot wait to see everyone's updates and get settled back into the happy world of bags.
> In the meantime, shopping my own is working out well for me...here are pics of the 3 bags in current rotation. All photos from my 12 hours since being discharged. Mum and I couldn't settle down so we would go for a long walk, head home, decide to go for another walk to work off our anxious energy ....I took a different bag each time we went and snapped a _bad_ photo along the way. I don't usually wear skirts but this one is one my mum bought for me when I was 16 (it refuses to die lol).
> The chalk Coach whiplash bag with neon pink trims is the one I bought pre-loved right before my second hospital admission, iirc. I didn't get to post a reveal of it at the time. Took a pic of the strap white side out, then pink side out; I like it both ways.
> The black round suede bag is a no-brand gift from my best friend. The gold rings can be pulled up for hand carry (though I've never used it that way). This bag is one of my all-time favourites!
> The black bucket-style with the leather twilly is a handmade bag from when I was in Ukraine. It's _buttery_ _soft_ to the touch. The twilly is just a random belt that I tied around the original strap because it was getting really worn. The bag itself has a gorgeous patina and has softened so beautifully over the years. It is so lovely to the touch that I tend to pet it when I wear it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4922601
> View attachment 4922602
> View attachment 4922603
> View attachment 4922604


You don’t know how relieved I am to read about your resolved medical condition! Yay, good to know!!  And welcome back here!
I’m almost 5’4” but my weight is way higher than yours, lol. The lowest weight I could remember is 48 kg back in high school.  But that was many years ago!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

momasaurus said:


> This is true! Unless you decide you need a cupholder, and want this outrageous Birkin with pockets and cupholder. I thought this was a joke when I first saw it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923526



"This is a weird purse," my boy commented seeing the picture... I agree. It needs an edgy wearer.... a while ago I saw a photo of Veronique Tristram (Fashion Directorof Glamour Germany) with this bag. It looked perfect on her. Well, she definetely is edgy and even looks great when she is wearing two bathrobes on top of each other combined with pants and a skirt and two handbags and obi boots... (another photo I saw of her, but unfortunately can´t find online to share.)


----------



## cowgirlsboots

msd_bags said:


> I’m almost 5’4” but my weight is way higher than yours, lol. The lowest weight I could remember is 48 kg back in high school. But that was many years ago!!



Don´t worry @msd_bags...  I´m 1,68 and the last time I weighed 48 kg must have been in elementary school... in high school it was about 60 kg and nowadays I perfectly know that I look starved and old once under 65 kg- well, the risk is small that I wander into this region...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

*December challenge* - bag 2

Voilà, December bag number two and a breach of the rules of this topic as I just bought it instead of keeping away from the the vile internet and all the tempting offers and moisturize the bags I already have...




Dior St. Germain bag from 2006

It arrived today and did not disappoint at all. 
Great leather, addictive Dior smell. The only "faults" it has are slightly rubbed lower corners, only the colour, not the leather itself. Off to moisturize it...   

Have a lovely day everyone!


----------



## Katinahat

ElainePG said:


> Great stats for the year, @keodi . And you have wonderful bags to look forward to next year.
> 
> What color Balenciaga are you interested in? Last January (eek… that seems like so long ago!) I bought a Balenciaga City in Cassis, with SHW. It's Agneau, not Chèvre. Lovely and smooshy, though.
> 
> I probably posted a photo of it at the time, but here it is again:
> View attachment 4922249


That bag is so totally gorgeous!!


----------



## Katinahat

jblended said:


> Thank you! You're always so kind to me.
> I'm okay with how long it took to get here. I'm just relieved I'm here. I was expecting to be gone in the next 5 years or so, so this is just a gift in every sense. I'm breathing deeply in a way I haven't been able to in years- just from the weight of illness being lifted off my shoulders.
> I do wish they hadn't admitted and discharged me so many times. That process is exhausting in and of itself, but I'm happy to be home now, so it's all okay.
> 
> Funny you should say I look skinny, that has been a weird journey this year. My usual weight is 45kgs at 5'4, so small-ish.
> Being on steroids (as part of my earlier treatment protocol) I got up to 49kgs. Then that double punch of covid brought me down to 39kgs! That was a scary low weight.
> I'm swollen in these pics from one of the drugs they tried on me in the last admission (slowly losing that swelling day by day), so I have no idea what my current weight is. I did regain some weight after recovering from covid, but the swelling now is confusing me as I look so different.
> All I know for sure is that my body feels alien from all the fluctuation in weight. I want to feel healthy again and will allow my body to settle wherever it wants to.
> 
> Edit: From the pics, which side do you prefer the coach strap to be on? White or pink? I can't decide and would love outside opinions.


You do look stunning and I’m sorry to hear all your difficulties. I’ve just got down to 55kg at 5”3 after losing loads  and I’m thinking 45kg is too light for me. Haven’t been that since I was at university and was too skinny. 

Hopefully you can take some time to recover your strength!


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> Your tree looks gorgeous! Wish I had a window like that to sit mine in. You are welcome to come over...I’ll make a mug of real cocoa for ya!


Thanks. I’d love that. I expect it’s rather too far to travel!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> *December challenge* - bag 2
> 
> Voilà, December bag number two and a breach of the rules of this topic as I just bought it instead of keeping away from the the vile internet and all the tempting offers and moisturize the bags I already have...
> 
> View attachment 4923548
> 
> 
> Dior St. Germain bag from 2006
> 
> It arrived today and did not disappoint at all.
> Great leather, addictive Dior smell. The only "faults" it has are slightly rubbed lower corners, only the colour, not the leather itself. Off to moisturize it...
> 
> Have a lovely day everyone!


It is lovely.


----------



## jblended

momasaurus said:


> For several years I had a house with a vaulted ceiling in the family room. One year we got a gigantic tree and I advised my then DH to tie it securely to the upper balcony. Of course he didn't, because men know best. Luckily I had not yet decorated it when............


The biggest laugh I've had in a while! 


msd_bags said:


> You don’t know how relieved I am to read about your resolved medical condition! Yay, good to know!! And welcome back here!


Thank you!!
And thanks to everyone who has been so kind so as to say the same! I feel so undeserving of the support I get on here! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> It arrived today and did not disappoint at all.
> Great leather, addictive Dior smell. The only "faults" it has are slightly rubbed lower corners, only the colour, not the leather itself. Off to moisturize it...


So glad you're happy with it! Congrats on adding another beauty to your collection. I must try to get my hands on some old Dior stuff just *to sniff it*! Your description of the leather scent is so intriguing!



msd_bags said:


> I’m almost 5’4” but my weight is way higher than yours, lol. The lowest weight I could remember is 48 kg back in high school. But that was many years ago!!





cowgirlsboots said:


> Don´t worry @msd_bags... I´m 1,68 and the last time I weighed 48 kg must have been in elementary school... in high school it was about 60 kg and nowadays I perfectly know that I look starved and old once under 65 kg- well, the risk is small that I wander into this region...





Katinahat said:


> You do look stunning and I’m sorry to hear all your difficulties. I’ve just got down to 55kg at 5”3 after losing loads and I’m thinking 45kg is too light for me. Haven’t been that since I was at university and was too skinny.
> 
> Hopefully you can take some time to recover your strength!


Oops! I didn't mean to take everyone on a tangent with the discussion of weight. 

It's just something I noticed that day- that with 3 layers of thermals and my body being swollen from my meds, I still fit into my clothes easily, so I'm concerned I'm lower in weight than I should be (yet I can't be sure until I lose the swelling).

45kgs has been my weight since I was a teen, my body just sits there regardless. I used to think that was the normal weight for this height but have since learned that it really isn't and I should be at least 3kgs heavier, if not more.
I have a long way to go to get my body to the point where it's healthy and I can trust it again. Especially after the large drop in weight with covid! Suddenly, I saw all these bones poking through my skin... it was unnerving.
Weight loss with illness is normal, but not the way covid seemed to eat my muscles away. This virus is savage. I've read lots of accounts where people had a drastic weight loss from it as well.

I keep hoping the world gets its act together and contains the spread. The numbers of covid cases in some countries (and for me personally, those of the UK) is just heartbreaking.


----------



## muchstuff

momasaurus said:


> This is true! Unless you decide you need a cupholder, and want this outrageous Birkin with pockets and cupholder. I thought this was a joke when I first saw it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923526


It should be.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> It is lovely.



Thank-you @dcooney4 ! I really do like it and it polished up beautifully.


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> *December challenge* - bag 2
> 
> Voilà, December bag number two and a breach of the rules of this topic as I just bought it instead of keeping away from the the vile internet and all the tempting offers and moisturize the bags I already have...
> 
> View attachment 4923548
> 
> 
> Dior St. Germain bag from 2006
> 
> It arrived today and did not disappoint at all.
> Great leather, addictive Dior smell. The only "faults" it has are slightly rubbed lower corners, only the colour, not the leather itself. Off to moisturize it...
> 
> Have a lovely day everyone!


Congratulations on your St. Germain! Great looking leather!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> *So glad you're happy with it! Congrats on adding another beauty to your collection. I must try to get my hands on some old Dior stuff just to sniff it! Your description of the leather scent is so intriguing!*
> 
> To me the scent of the older type Dior bags- I don´t have any idea what the new ones smell like!- is everything. It instantly calls to my senses, making me feel all warm and content, safe and happy. Sometimes I have flashbacks and realize I taste Dior and feel totally at peace...
> It would be great if they made a perfume, but so far they have not. The lovely SA in Paris at the Champs Elysees store (she is too young to know about the old bags) let me test all fragrances they had... lots of florals, but not the bag scent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Oops! I didn't mean to take everyone on a tangent with the discussion of weight. *
> 
> No problem in my case. To my big amazement I feel quite happy with my weight as it is right now. This is my body, this is me. No supermodel material, but at my age I think I´m ok especially as I still fit into my graduation dress, my bridal gown and my daughters´discarded jeans.
> 
> 
> *I keep hoping the world gets its act together and contains the spread. The numbers of covid cases in some countries (and for me personally, those of the UK) is just heartbreaking.*
> 
> I totally agree!


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> No problem, here it is. I have had it for 6 1/2 years and still love it. I never thought I would say that about a white bag.
> 
> View attachment 4923147
> 
> ETA: after looking at the strap in this picture, it looks like it was designed to carry it with the white part out. There is blue on the edge coating so even on the white side, you can see some blue.



So pretty (and one of my favourite shaped bags)


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> I keep forgetting about that option. SUCH a great idea! I know I could always try one out in the H boutique, but 5 minutes in the boutique isn't the same thing as loading a bag up with all your day-to-day stuff and plugging it into your lifestyle for a week or so.
> 
> My only quibble with the Evelyne is that there isn't a zipped compartment inside. I have no idea why I'm so fixated on this! When a bag doesn't have one, it's an immediate rule-out for me. I'm just so used to keeping my keys and a pen in this compartment, I don't know how I'd manage without it. I know these could go in a nice little pouch, but then when I need them I have to first pull out the pouch…
> 
> And yet, the Evelyne is such a popular style, obviously nobody else is bothered by it!



I carry a zipped pouch inside. Phone in the outside slot (with a ticket if I've travelling).


----------



## papertiger

keodi said:


> you know funny you mentioned that, as it was one of my concerns as well, it was part of the reason why I decided to rent it, to try it out for a month, and see if it was worth purchasing, but after using it, I found that it didn't bother me, and the bag was so practical and convenient! then as I went to contact a personal shopper to get one at FSH boutique, the boutique closed due to Covid.



Odd to say on this thread, but I hope you bag one soon, I couldn't live without mine.


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> I would love to have a vintage nutcracker. Most of the ones you can get here are the cheap ones, but I still love them too!



Hermes make an interesting nut cracker (but very Modern)


----------



## papertiger

Kimbashop said:


> I love everyone's holiday tree pics! We have been decorating since Thanksgiving in my house.
> Here is our tree. Each year, we visit a local tree farm and cut down our tree. It's been a wonderful tradition.
> And, for the 5 bags in 1 month challenge, I have worn 2 so far (posted below). The Massaccesi Soulmate has quickly risen to the top of my fave bags. It's lovely and easy to carry, and holds a lot while looking stylish.  The second bag is an early Christmas present to myself: Givenchy small Antigona soft. I took advantage of an amazing black Friday sale where I got the bag for nearly half off. It's a wonderful bag, versatile and has also become a favorite rather quickly.
> 
> View attachment 4923265
> View attachment 4923266
> View attachment 4923267



Congrats on both bags - and that _beautiful _tree


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> This is true! Unless you decide you need a cupholder, and want this outrageous Birkin with pockets and cupholder. I thought this was a joke when I first saw it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923526



It looks like a Birking that's going hunting LOL


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> *December challenge* - bag 2
> 
> Voilà, December bag number two and a breach of the rules of this topic as I just bought it instead of keeping away from the the vile internet and all the tempting offers and moisturize the bags I already have...
> 
> View attachment 4923548
> 
> 
> Dior St. Germain bag from 2006
> 
> It arrived today and did not disappoint at all.
> Great leather, addictive Dior smell. The only "faults" it has are slightly rubbed lower corners, only the colour, not the leather itself. Off to moisturize it...
> 
> Have a lovely day everyone!



Looks like glove leather, so rich and fabulous


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I received a bag today that I'm sort of torn about in both form and function. I love this shade of navy but the contrasting bright blue will limit it's suitability for many outfits..I put this one together with all navy pieces with a fun RGB slogan, "not fragile like a flower, fragile like a bomb." I think it works with this ensemble but it's not going to be easy to pair this bag with my wardrobe but perhaps in summer much easier with dark denim shorts and a solid top. ‍♀️


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> You do look stunning and I’m sorry to hear all your difficulties. I’ve just got down to 55kg at 5”3 after losing loads  and I’m thinking 45kg is too light for me. Haven’t been that since I was at university and was too skinny.
> 
> Hopefully you can take some time to recover your strength!


Your weight sounds ideal. A lot depends on your frame and where you carry the weight. As we get older, I think we look better with a little more weight. Our faces don't look as gaunt.


----------



## whateve

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I received a bag today that I'm sort of torn about in both form and function. I love this shade of navy but the contrasting bright blue will limit it's suitability for many outfits..I put this one together with all navy pieces with a fun RGB slogan, "not fragile like a flower, fragile like a bomb." I think it works with this ensemble but it's not going to be easy to pair this bag with my wardrobe but perhaps in summer much easier with dark denim shorts and a solid top. ‍♀


I think it is very pretty. Two tone bags are always limiting, but sometimes they are just so pretty that you make them work.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> *December challenge* - bag 2
> 
> Voilà, December bag number two and a breach of the rules of this topic as I just bought it instead of keeping away from the the vile internet and all the tempting offers and moisturize the bags I already have...
> 
> View attachment 4923548
> 
> 
> Dior St. Germain bag from 2006
> 
> It arrived today and did not disappoint at all.
> Great leather, addictive Dior smell. The only "faults" it has are slightly rubbed lower corners, only the colour, not the leather itself. Off to moisturize it...
> 
> Have a lovely day everyone!


It looks soft and squishy and gorgeous. You've got me wanting to get a vintage Dior so I can smell it. I wonder if it smells anything like vintage Coach.


----------



## papertiger

I took the day off looking at screens yesterday and spent the day with a friend out walking, and today I had a call with an eye specialist who's given me exercises to do 'till Friday when I see him IRL. 

Couple of days late but some pics from Saturday. The Gucci Leonardo-print tin is full of traditional Italian biscuits, and I haven't opened the other yet, but they're both presents from my SA and SM. I'm glad I wore my new Gucci things to go in, there must be a satisfaction of seeing clients wearing their things and not just buying. 

Champers at Hermes where I returned my Calvi MM. Hope I'll be able to swap for a CSGM at the weekend, but waiting for the word on a transfer. Once the credit note is spent, I'll order a custom Calvi (or 2). One for cards and one for business cards. No more Calvi MMs or GMs unless they do them in Swift (or another fab leather).


----------



## BowieFan1971

Bag number 4 for December- YSL Muse


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> I took the day off looking at screens yesterday and spent the day with a friend out walking, and today I had a call with an eye specialist who's given me exercises to do 'till Friday when I see him IRL.
> 
> Couple of days late but some pics from Saturday. The Gucci Leonardo-print tin is full of traditional Italian biscuits, and I haven't opened the other yet, but they're both presents from my SA and SM. I'm glad I wore my new Gucci things to go in, there must be a satisfaction of seeing clients wearing their things and not just buying.
> 
> Champers at Hermes where I returned my Calvi MM. Hope I'll be able to swap for a CSGM at the weekend, but waiting for the word on a transfer. Once the credit note is spent, I'll order a custom Calvi (or 2). One for cards and one for business cards. No more Calvi MMs or GMs unless they do them in Swift (or another fab leather).


Looking fabulous PT! Wonderful looking treats, too.


BowieFan1971 said:


> Bag number 4 for December- YSL Muse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923870


Yay, I love your Muse! I used to have one in white years ago. Yours looks cool, is it bi-colour? I like your jacket, too!


----------



## More bags

*December Challenge: Carry five different bags
Bag 3:* Hermes Etain Bolide 31
Activity: School run


----------



## More bags

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I received a bag today that I'm sort of torn about in both form and function. I love this shade of navy but the contrasting bright blue will limit it's suitability for many outfits..I put this one together with all navy pieces with a fun RGB slogan, *"not fragile like a flower, fragile like a bomb."* I think it works with this ensemble but it's not going to be easy to pair this bag with my wardrobe but perhaps in summer much easier with dark denim shorts and a solid top. ‍♀


Your new bag looks great on you. I love the RBG slogan, "not fragile like a flower, fragile like a bomb."


----------



## BowieFan1971

More bags said:


> Looking fabulous PT! Wonderful looking treats, too.
> 
> Yay, I love your Muse! I used to have one in white years ago. Yours looks cool, is it bi-colour? I like your jacket, too!



Yes, it is two-tone. Brown and black. That aspect is growing on me. I specifically bought it to sell, but I think I am going to keep it. It is just not moving and is too nice of a bag to give away. Just wish it was a little smaller. 
The cardi is one of my faves!


----------



## msd_bags

December Bag Challenge Bag #1
Proenza Schouler tote.  Leather on this bag is just so dreamy and smells so wonderful!  I braved wearing her despite spraying my hands a lot with alcohol. I wore this several times.


Bag #2 - Longchamp Le Pliage Club bag for a checkup at a clinic (no photo)

Bag #3 - Givenchy medium Pandora for an office day (no office shot though)



We’re still allowed to work from home but we have to report to the office as may be needed.  Tomorrow is one of those days.  I don’t know yet which bag I will take. I actually don’t want to switch out, but I’m mindful of this challenge.


----------



## jblended

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I love this shade of navy but the contrasting bright blue will limit it's suitability for many outfits.


I'm loving all the Astra reveals! I wouldn't worry about the bright blue. It's such a small amount that it simply lifts anything you put it against. Congrats! 


papertiger said:


> Couple of days late but some pics from Saturday.


That Gucci has very quickly become one of my favourites since you posted the reveal. It's so elegant but _fun_! I love the colours. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Bag number 4 for December- YSL Muse


Wow, brown and black. I would never have thought they'd go so well together. It's lovely! 


More bags said:


> *Bag 3:* Hermes Etain Bolide 31


The Bolide is gorgeous but it's the scarf that's making my heart sing! 


msd_bags said:


> Bag #3 - Givenchy medium Pandora for an office day (no office shot though)


Love your PS tote! I hardly see them (usually I spot PS1 bags). Is this the one that has a red lining?
What colour is your Pandora? It looks in between brown and wine to me...


----------



## keodi

papertiger said:


> Odd to say on this thread, but I hope you bag one soon, I couldn't live without mine.


Thank you! I'm also in the market for a white cdc with PHW, i'm just not sure if I should get epsom or swift.


SouthernPurseGal said:


> I received a bag today that I'm sort of torn about in both form and function. I love this shade of navy but the contrasting bright blue will limit it's suitability for many outfits..I put this one together with all navy pieces with a fun RGB slogan, "not fragile like a flower, fragile like a bomb." I think it works with this ensemble but it's not going to be easy to pair this bag with my wardrobe but perhaps in summer much easier with dark denim shorts and a solid top. ‍♀


Beautiful bag!


papertiger said:


> I took the day off looking at screens yesterday and spent the day with a friend out walking, and today I had a call with an eye specialist who's given me exercises to do 'till Friday when I see him IRL.
> 
> Couple of days late but some pics from Saturday. The Gucci Leonardo-print tin is full of traditional Italian biscuits, and I haven't opened the other yet, but they're both presents from my SA and SM. I'm glad I wore my new Gucci things to go in, there must be a satisfaction of seeing clients wearing their things and not just buying.
> 
> Champers at Hermes where I returned my Calvi MM. Hope I'll be able to swap for a CSGM at the weekend, but waiting for the word on a transfer. Once the credit note is spent, I'll order a custom Calvi (or 2). One for cards and one for business cards. No more Calvi MMs or GMs unless they do them in Swift (or another fab leather).


You look great @papertiger! lovely presents!


BowieFan1971 said:


> Bag number 4 for December- YSL Muse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923870


I love the Muse!  this one is very unique with the black/brown combo. I had a black one years ago, I then passed it on to my sister.


More bags said:


> *December Challenge: Carry five different bags
> Bag 3:* Hermes Etain Bolide 31
> Activity: School run
> View attachment 4924065


----------



## jblended

Bags 4, 5 and 6 (oops) for the December challenge. I'm basically grabbing a different bag for each errand I run. 
I've shared the first two before: Coach ombre, KS Owl bag. The third is the Halston suede convertible clutch.
The Halston is actually a brick red suede, it came out brighter in the photo. Definitely in my top 10 bags of my collection. The interior of the flap is glovetanned leather. 
Looking forward to rotating the 6 bags for the rest of the month.


----------



## 880

More bags said:


> *December Challenge: Carry five different bags
> Bag 3:* Hermes Etain Bolide 31
> Activity: School run
> View attachment 4924065


The bolide CSGM combo is so beautiful!  Is the CSGM a version of Jardin d Maharajah? Would love to learn more about it and it’s colorway if possible!


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> I took the day off looking at screens yesterday and spent the day with a friend out walking, and today I had a call with an eye specialist who's given me exercises to do 'till Friday when I see him IRL.
> 
> Couple of days late but some pics from Saturday. The Gucci Leonardo-print tin is full of traditional Italian biscuits, and I haven't opened the other yet, but they're both presents from my SA and SM. I'm glad I wore my new Gucci things to go in, there must be a satisfaction of seeing clients wearing their things and not just buying.
> 
> Champers at Hermes where I returned my Calvi MM. Hope I'll be able to swap for a CSGM at the weekend, but waiting for the word on a transfer. Once the credit note is spent, I'll order a custom Calvi (or 2). One for cards and one for business cards. No more Calvi MMs or GMs unless they do them in Swift (or another fab leather).


Looking fabulous with your gucci. I am glad you had fun there.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Bag number 4 for December- YSL Muse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923870


Great combo!


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> *December Challenge: Carry five different bags
> Bag 3:* Hermes Etain Bolide 31
> Activity: School run
> View attachment 4924065


This is a stunning set. I wish I could touch silk because the colors on that scarf are just my cup of tea.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> December Bag Challenge Bag #1
> Proenza Schouler tote.  Leather on this bag is just so dreamy and smells so wonderful!  I braved wearing her despite spraying my hands a lot with alcohol. I wore this several times.
> View attachment 4924094
> 
> Bag #2 - Longchamp Le Pliage Club bag for a checkup at a clinic (no photo)
> 
> Bag #3 - Givenchy medium Pandora for an office day (no office shot though)
> 
> View attachment 4924095
> 
> We’re still allowed to work from home but we have to report to the office as may be needed.  Tomorrow is one of those days.  I don’t know yet which bag I will take. I actually don’t want to switch out, but I’m mindful of this challenge.


These are beautiful. The color on the Givenchy is one of my favorite bag colors.


----------



## msd_bags

jblended said:


> I'm loving all the Astra reveals! I wouldn't worry about the bright blue. It's such a small amount that it simply lifts anything you put it against. Congrats!
> 
> That Gucci has very quickly become one of my favourites since you posted the reveal. It's so elegant but _fun_! I love the colours.
> 
> Wow, brown and black. I would never have thought they'd go so well together. It's lovely!
> 
> The Bolide is gorgeous but it's the scarf that's making my heart sing!
> 
> Love your PS tote! I hardly see them (usually I spot PS1 bags). Is this the one that has a red lining?
> What colour is your Pandora? It looks in between brown and wine to me...


My PS tote has black suede lining. Feels very luxe!  And my Pandora is in Oxblood.  


dcooney4 said:


> These are beautiful. The color on the Givenchy is one of my favorite bag colors.


Mine too!! My Mulberry small zipped Bayswater is my other “big” bag in oxblood!


----------



## momasaurus

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I received a bag today that I'm sort of torn about in both form and function. I love this shade of navy but the contrasting bright blue will limit it's suitability for many outfits..I put this one together with all navy pieces with a fun RGB slogan, "not fragile like a flower, fragile like a bomb." I think it works with this ensemble but it's not going to be easy to pair this bag with my wardrobe but perhaps in summer much easier with dark denim shorts and a solid top. ‍♀


I like it a lot!


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> I took the day off looking at screens yesterday and spent the day with a friend out walking, and today I had a call with an eye specialist who's given me exercises to do 'till Friday when I see him IRL.
> 
> Couple of days late but some pics from Saturday. The Gucci Leonardo-print tin is full of traditional Italian biscuits, and I haven't opened the other yet, but they're both presents from my SA and SM. I'm glad I wore my new Gucci things to go in, there must be a satisfaction of seeing clients wearing their things and not just buying.
> 
> Champers at Hermes where I returned my Calvi MM. Hope I'll be able to swap for a CSGM at the weekend, but waiting for the word on a transfer. Once the credit note is spent, I'll order a custom Calvi (or 2). One for cards and one for business cards. No more Calvi MMs or GMs unless they do them in Swift (or another fab leather).


Ooooh custom Calvis! What would you order?


----------



## 880

momasaurus said:


> Ooooh custom Calvis! What would you order?


I was about to ask, which CSGM ! 
p.s. I love Italian cookies! What a considerate gift from SM and SA!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Looks like glove leather, so rich and fabulous



The leather is amazing @papertiger. Not as delicate as glove leather- fairly sturdy indeed- but soft to the touch and very rich. 

It was really thirsty when the bag arrived and enjoyed a nice drink of Collonil and a finishing wipe down with my Elephant drenched cloth while the hairdryer was warming it up. I fixed the rubbed corners with a mixture of brown acrylic leather paint and black Leather Fresh. 

I think it´s suitable for simply being used without fussing about it. 

The price was very good (the seller had it on the classifieds with only a few meaningless pictures and no real information and only started sending the pictures I needed to see when asked. Had she provided all the information right away in her listing the bag would have been snapped up in no time.) 

I am ready to let it go into daily use.

Well, that is the money I got for a box of clothes I didn´t need and want anymore turned into a very fine bag. Upgrading!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I received a bag today that I'm sort of torn about in both form and function. I love this shade of navy but the contrasting bright blue will limit it's suitability for many outfits..I put this one together with all navy pieces with a fun RGB slogan, "not fragile like a flower, fragile like a bomb." I think it works with this ensemble but it's not going to be easy to pair this bag with my wardrobe but perhaps in summer much easier with dark denim shorts and a solid top. ‍♀



This bag is quite a statement! 
I think it clashes very nicely with your outfit- a great stylistic inconsistency with this bag, that would blend in seamlessly with a recent ladylike elegance/ business style outfit or go vintage with a Claude Montana or Mugler.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> It looks soft and squishy and gorgeous. You've got me wanting to get a vintage Dior so I can smell it. I wonder if it smells anything like vintage Coach.



Thank-you @whateve !
Sorry,I don´t know anything about vintage Coach. There isn´t much Coach on the German market.
If I could describe the scent I might have found a corresponding perfume by now, but words fail me... all I can say is: addictive!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> *December Challenge: Carry five different bags
> Bag 3:* Hermes Etain Bolide 31
> Activity: School run
> View attachment 4924065



...and the price for the most stylish school run look goes to *@More bags *

Fabulous bag, fabulous pen, fabulous scarf, fabulous combination of the three!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Bags 4, 5 and 6 (oops) for the December challenge. I'm basically grabbing a different bag for each errand I run.
> I've shared the first two before: Coach ombre, KS Owl bag. The third is the Halston suede convertible clutch.
> The Halston is actually a brick red suede, it came out brighter in the photo. Definitely in my top 10 bags of my collection. The interior of the flap is glovetanned leather.
> Looking forward to rotating the 6 bags for the rest of the month.
> View attachment 4924148
> View attachment 4924149



Great bags and an overload of positive vibes! You make me smile and feel energized! 
The Halston is my favourite. It speaks to my inner Diva!


----------



## More bags

msd_bags said:


> December Bag Challenge Bag #1
> Proenza Schouler tote.  Leather on this bag is just so dreamy and smells so wonderful!  I braved wearing her despite spraying my hands a lot with alcohol. I wore this several times.
> View attachment 4924094
> 
> Bag #2 - Longchamp Le Pliage Club bag for a checkup at a clinic (no photo)
> 
> Bag #3 - Givenchy medium Pandora for an office day (no office shot though)
> 
> View attachment 4924095
> 
> We’re still allowed to work from home but we have to report to the office as may be needed.  Tomorrow is one of those days.  I don’t know yet which bag I will take. I actually don’t want to switch out, but I’m mindful of this challenge.


Great bags msd! I love the leathers and the beautiful oxblood of your Pandora.


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> Bags 4, 5 and 6 (oops) for the December challenge. I'm basically grabbing a different bag for each errand I run.
> I've shared the first two before: Coach ombre, KS Owl bag. The third is the Halston suede convertible clutch.
> The Halston is actually a brick red suede, it came out brighter in the photo. Definitely in my top 10 bags of my collection. The interior of the flap is glovetanned leather.
> Looking forward to rotating the 6 bags for the rest of the month.
> View attachment 4924148
> View attachment 4924149


Pretty bags, my favourite is your Coach ombre.


----------



## jblended

msd_bags said:


> My PS tote has black suede lining. Feels very luxe! And my Pandora is in Oxblood.


Oxblood! Of course!  
Thank you. They're both to die for!



cowgirlsboots said:


> Great bags and an overload of positive vibes! You make me smile and feel energized!


That comment made me smile! Cheers!

Confession: I'm always wary of posting pics of my bags because my collection is full of odd balls, lesser known (i.e. cheaper) brands or custom bags. I know they pale in comparison to the beauties everyone else collects  though I love that nobody ever judges and there's a corner for all types of bags on the forums. 



More bags said:


> Pretty bags, my favourite is your Coach ombre.


Thank you! The ombre is a lot of fun! 



cowgirlsboots said:


> The Halston is my favourite. It speaks to my inner Diva!



It's _so_ adorable that I bought two! They were made in a wide range of colours when they first came out but by the time I stumbled upon them, these were the only colours available. I'm always hunting for another of these (at the right price) because I love them so much.

Some more pics of the two I own attached. The suede one in front is the 'brick red' colour that I posted earlier. The other one behind is the leather version in 'wildberry' colour.
The interior of both is leather and they have the usual WOC design with interior card slots and an outside back slip pocket.
I included a picture with my hand under the clutch strap to show how tiny the bags actually are.
I just love them so much; I always count them as part of my 'forever' collection. 






*A million edits on this, sorry, lots of typos


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> I'm loving all the Astra reveals! I wouldn't worry about the bright blue. It's such a small amount that it simply lifts anything you put it against. Congrats!
> 
> That Gucci has very quickly become one of my favourites since you posted the reveal. It's so elegant but _fun_! I love the colours.
> 
> Wow, brown and black. I would never have thought they'd go so well together. It's lovely!
> 
> The Bolide is gorgeous but it's the scarf that's making my heart sing!
> 
> Love your PS tote! I hardly see them (usually I spot PS1 bags). Is this the one that has a red lining?
> What colour is your Pandora? It looks in between brown and wine to me...





keodi said:


> Thank you! I'm also in the market for a white cdc with PHW, i'm just not sure if I should get epsom or swift.
> 
> Beautiful bag!
> 
> You look great @papertiger! lovely presents!
> 
> I love the Muse!  this one is very unique with the black/brown combo. I had a black one years ago, I then passed it on to my sister.





880 said:


> The bolide CSGM combo is so beautiful!  Is the CSGM a version of Jardin d Maharajah? Would love to learn more about it and it’s colorway if possible!





dcooney4 said:


> This is a stunning set. I wish I could touch silk because the colors on that scarf are just my cup of tea.





cowgirlsboots said:


> ...and the price for the most stylish school run look goes to *@More bags *
> 
> Fabulous bag, fabulous pen, fabulous scarf, fabulous combination of the three!


Thank you all for your kind words!  
The scarf is Le Jardin de la Maharani silk 90 cm by Annie Faivre CW10 Marine/Parme/Mauve. It is also the scarf worn by @ElainePG in her avatar picture.


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> Oxblood! Of course!
> Thank you. They're both to die for!
> 
> 
> That comment made me smile! Cheers!
> 
> Confession: I'm always wary of posting pics of my bags because my collection is full of odd balls, lesser known (i.e. cheaper) brands or custom bags. I know they pale in comparison to the beauties everyone else collects  though I love that nobody ever judges and there's a corner for all types of bags on the forums.
> 
> 
> Thank you! The ombre is a lot of fun!
> 
> 
> 
> It's _so_ adorable that I bought two! They were made in a wide range of colours when they first came out but by the time I stumbled upon them, these were the only colours available. I'm always hunting for another of these (at the right price) because I love them so much.
> 
> Some more pics of the two I own attached. The suede one in front is the 'brick red' colour that I posted earlier. The other one behind is the leather version in 'wildberry' colour.
> The interior of both is leather and they have the usual WOC design with interior card slots and an outside back slip pocket.
> I included a picture with my hand under the clutch strap to show how tiny the bags actually are.
> I just love them so much; I always count them as part of my 'forever' collection.
> 
> View attachment 4924359
> View attachment 4924360
> View attachment 4924361
> 
> 
> *A million edits on this, sorry, lots of typos


Wow, I love that you can slide your hand in the crossover of the fabric to carry it as a clutch and the purple leather sings to me!


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> Oxblood! Of course!
> Thank you. They're both to die for!
> 
> So pretty!
> That comment made me smile! Cheers!
> 
> Confession: I'm always wary of posting pics of my bags because my collection is full of odd balls, lesser known (i.e. cheaper) brands or custom bags. I know they pale in comparison to the beauties everyone else collects  though I love that nobody ever judges and there's a corner for all types of bags on the forums.
> 
> 
> Thank you! The ombre is a lot of fun!
> 
> 
> 
> It's _so_ adorable that I bought two! They were made in a wide range of colours when they first came out but by the time I stumbled upon them, these were the only colours available. I'm always hunting for another of these (at the right price) because I love them so much.
> 
> Some more pics of the two I own attached. The suede one in front is the 'brick red' colour that I posted earlier. The other one behind is the leather version in 'wildberry' colour.
> The interior of both is leather and they have the usual WOC design with interior card slots and an outside back slip pocket.
> I included a picture with my hand under the clutch strap to show how tiny the bags actually are.
> I just love them so much; I always count them as part of my 'forever' collection.
> 
> View attachment 4924359
> View attachment 4924360
> View attachment 4924361
> 
> 
> *A million edits on this, sorry, lots of typos


----------



## papertiger

keodi said:


> Thank you! I'm also in the market for a white cdc with PHW, i'm just not sure if I should get epsom or swift.
> 
> Beautiful bag!
> 
> You look great @papertiger! lovely presents!
> 
> I love the Muse!  this one is very unique with the black/brown combo. I had a black one years ago, I then passed it on to my sister.



Epsom with be fine for a bracelet. Won't pick up dirt either but Swift is one of my favourite leathers


----------



## Kimbashop

More bags said:


> Beautiful tree and home! Great December bags. Congratulations on your new Soft Antigona. It looks fabulous!
> 
> It’s wonderful to hear your good health news! Such a relief! I hope you and your family can get together to celebrate all your blessings!





dcooney4 said:


> Beautiful tree and gorgeous bags!





momasaurus said:


> What a pretty tree!
> And fabulous color on that MM tote. Very tempting!





momasaurus said:


> For several years I had a house with a vaulted ceiling in the family room. One year we got a gigantic tree and I advised my then DH to tie it securely to the upper balcony. Of course he didn't, because men know best. Luckily I had not yet decorated it when............


Thank you all, for your lovely thoughts. @momasaurus : Oh, dear. I hope the tree didn't do too much damage to the rest of your house! Our trees only ever measure 7 1/2 feet tall for our low ceiling and never fallen over (yet).


----------



## Kimbashop

papertiger said:


> Congrats on both bags - and that _beautiful _tree


Thank you! They are both becoming favorites.


----------



## Kimbashop

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I received a bag today that I'm sort of torn about in both form and function. I love this shade of navy but the contrasting bright blue will limit it's suitability for many outfits..I put this one together with all navy pieces with a fun RGB slogan, "not fragile like a flower, fragile like a bomb." I think it works with this ensemble but it's not going to be easy to pair this bag with my wardrobe but perhaps in summer much easier with dark denim shorts and a solid top. ‍♀


I'm sorry you are disappointed with the bright blue. From afar, it is a stunning bag but of course it has to work for you and feel right. I hope you find some creative wardrobe ideas. I like it with your t-shirt.


----------



## Kimbashop

jblended said:


> Bags 4, 5 and 6 (oops) for the December challenge. I'm basically grabbing a different bag for each errand I run.
> I've shared the first two before: Coach ombre, KS Owl bag. The third is the Halston suede convertible clutch.
> The Halston is actually a brick red suede, it came out brighter in the photo. Definitely in my top 10 bags of my collection. The interior of the flap is glovetanned leather.
> Looking forward to rotating the 6 bags for the rest of the month.
> View attachment 4924148
> View attachment 4924149


such fun bags! That owl is so adorable.


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> Ooooh custom Calvis! What would you order?



Not sure yet, I need to play. 

I notice there's more choice of interiors than exteriors.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Oxblood! Of course!
> Thank you. They're both to die for!
> 
> 
> That comment made me smile! Cheers!
> 
> Confession: I'm always wary of posting pics of my bags because my collection is full of odd balls, lesser known (i.e. cheaper) brands or custom bags. I know they pale in comparison to the beauties everyone else collects  though I love that nobody ever judges and there's a corner for all types of bags on the forums.
> 
> 
> Thank you! The ombre is a lot of fun!
> 
> 
> 
> It's _so_ adorable that I bought two! They were made in a wide range of colours when they first came out but by the time I stumbled upon them, these were the only colours available. I'm always hunting for another of these (at the right price) because I love them so much.
> 
> Some more pics of the two I own attached. The suede one in front is the 'brick red' colour that I posted earlier. The other one behind is the leather version in 'wildberry' colour.
> The interior of both is leather and they have the usual WOC design with interior card slots and an outside back slip pocket.
> I included a picture with my hand under the clutch strap to show how tiny the bags actually are.
> I just love them so much; I always count them as part of my 'forever' collection.
> 
> View attachment 4924359
> View attachment 4924360
> View attachment 4924361
> 
> 
> *A million edits on this, sorry, lots of typos




Aww thank-you for showing both of your gorgeous Halston bags! They are perfect, lush, quirky...  if I ever get to see one I´ll go for it! 

None of your bags ever pales in comparison with other bags shown on this thread! I have the feeling this here is a lovely, safe environment where we share passions, not compare the pricetags and names. In my opinion any bag that isn´t more than a brand tag and a big pricetag to its owner is worth nothing. It´s the feelings we have towards our bags that make them come to life and significance!


----------



## keodi

More bags said:


> Thank you all for your kind words!
> The scarf is Le Jardin de la Maharani silk 90 cm by Annie Faivre CW10 Marine/Parme/Mauve. It is also the scarf worn by @ElainePG in her avatar picture.


it's beautiful   it's amazing! this year was all about the  90cm scarves for me, if someone told me a year ago I would fall hard for them, I wouldn't believe it.


papertiger said:


> Epsom with be fine for a bracelet. Won't pick up dirt either but Swift is one of my favourite leathers


Thank you for the tip on an epsom bracelet it sounds convenient  for a white/off white bracelet ! I love swift too!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

*December challenge*- bag 3

...and I failed, again, succumbed to the very low price and bought a bag. 

This will be the last one for this year! I need time to get acquainted with my new bags and devote the attention and emotion they deserve to them. 

I´ve been browsing McQueen bags for a while, wanting a little token of Lee´s genius and finally decided the De Manta would be the right choice as it definetely is a genuine design from the time when he was still alive plus it appeals to me- an easy bag that takes a lot of stuff(ing). 

I don´t know about MCQ datacodes, so can´t tell when this particular one was made, though. 

Here´s my purchase: cheap and as reflected in the price in dire need of tlc. The packaging reflected the price and state, too (only the plastic envelop, not a single bit more.) UPS didn´t even bother to hand it over, just crammed it into the mailbox.


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> Aww thank-you for showing both of your gorgeous Halston bags! They are perfect, lush, quirky...  if I ever get to see one I´ll go for it!
> 
> None of your bags ever pales in comparison with other bags shown on this thread! I have the feeling this here is a lovely, safe environment where we share passions, not compare the pricetags and names. In my opinion any bag that isn´t more than a brand tag and a big pricetag to its owner is worth nothing. It´s the feelings we have towards our bags that make them come to life and significance!


That is beautifully said!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hey everybody! I hope life is treating you well. Take a moment to appreciate how you've survived almost an entire year in a pandemic landscape.  you're all amazing!

I've been able to make a few sales in the last week which helps with Christmas expenses. I'll be sitting at home for the next while!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SakuraSakura said:


> Hey everybody! I hope life is treating you well. Take a moment to appreciate how you've survived almost an entire year in a pandemic landscape.  you're all amazing!
> 
> I've been able to make a few sales in the last week which helps with Christmas expenses. I'll be sitting at home for the next while!


Hi @SakuraSakura , 
how nice to hear from you! Thank-you for the positive vibes! 
Congratulations on your sales! I know the feeling is amazing. 
After shifting quite a lot of stuff I have reached the point where nobody seems to want anything left in my listings anymore... well, the stuff does not need to eat and might shift another day. The money I earned from my sales simply evaporated... Christmas presents and my own naughty shopping. I feel good to know I had the chance to get some nice items and a bunch of unwanted old items paid for them. That´s true upgrading. 
Are you under a stay at home order? Have the Covid rules in your country been tightened?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

This ad popped up on youtube and made me laugh: the Dior spider in her net... but, why does she catch shoes? Are all the handbags are already sold out?


----------



## jblended

More bags said:


> Wow, I love that you can slide your hand in the crossover of the fabric to carry it as a clutch and the purple leather sings to me!


Thank you! A personal quirk of mine is that I adore convertible clutches with that leather strip to slip my hand behind. I wear my bags crossbody but this is a useful feature when I'm in an area that may have pickpockets. Also, there's something very comforting about feeling the soft leather at my fingertips.
I have a grey Botkier bag (42 honore; random internet pic attached) that has that same feature, but the design of that one is more... young? Somehow less elegant than the Halston bags, though it also fits my personality well. A bag for every mood! 





cowgirlsboots said:


> Aww thank-you for showing both of your gorgeous Halston bags! They are perfect, lush, quirky...  if I ever get to see one I´ll go for it!
> 
> None of your bags ever pales in comparison with other bags shown on this thread! I have the feeling this here is a lovely, safe environment where we share passions, not compare the pricetags and names. In my opinion any bag that isn´t more than a brand tag and a big pricetag to its owner is worth nothing. It´s the feelings we have towards our bags that make them come to life and significance!



So wonderfully said! Thank you! 
I completely concur on every point. I adore that the tribe here is so supportive and friendly. Starting to post instead of just lurking was one of the best decisions I've made.
I'm not sure if everyone has seen @papertiger's awesome thread (linked)? It's so touching to see how much this place means to so many people!





						I Just Wanna Say...
					

Megs, you're amazing!!!    :hugs:   You and Vlad have made this a community of wonderful, loving, and kind people.   :yes: I fell honored to be able to come here and participate along with all the other great people here.   :tup: TPF is truly a blessing in my life!   :heart:




					forum.purseblog.com
				






cowgirlsboots said:


> *December challenge*- bag 3
> 
> ...and I failed, again, succumbed to the very low price and bought a bag.
> 
> This will be the last one for this year! I need time to get acquainted with my new bags and devote the attention and emotion they deserve to them.
> 
> I´ve been browsing McQueen bags for a while, wanting a little token of Lee´s genius and finally decided the De Manta would be the right choice as it definetely is a genuine design from the time when he was still alive plus it appeals to me- an easy bag that takes a lot of stuff(ing).
> 
> I don´t know about MCQ datacodes, so can´t tell when this particular one was made, though.
> 
> Here´s my purchase: cheap and as reflected in the price in dire need of tlc. The packaging reflected the price and state, too (only the plastic envelop, not a single bit more.) UPS didn´t even bother to hand it over, just crammed it into the mailbox.


Amazing! This is one of my favourtie MCQ bags of all time! And I believe the quality has really gone downhill in recent years, so if you're ever to buy one, going for the oldies is the way to do it!
I cannot wait to see what this looks like once you've rehabbed it!
Isn't it wonderful how you've curated your collection this year? I think you've brought in some really outstanding bags! It will be such fun shopping your own closet.


SakuraSakura said:


> Hey everybody! I hope life is treating you well. Take a moment to appreciate how you've survived almost an entire year in a pandemic landscape.  you're all amazing!
> 
> I've been able to make a few sales in the last week which helps with Christmas expenses. I'll be sitting at home for the next while!


Thank you @SakuraSakura for this lovely sentiment. I especially needed to hear this today!
You're amazing too! 



Kimbashop said:


> such fun bags! That owl is so adorable.


Thank you! I keep thinking I'll outgrow it but every time I pull it out, it makes me smile. Surprisingly, it gets a lot of attention when I carry it, too.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I’m torn about this satchel, but it was not expensive so it’s not a huge deal to just wait and see how it works out in practice over the months. I appreciate everyone’s comments.


----------



## momasaurus

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you all, for your lovely thoughts. @momasaurus : Oh, dear. I hope the tree didn't do too much damage to the rest of your house! Our trees only ever measure 7 1/2 feet tall for our low ceiling and never fallen over (yet).


It was all good and I refrained from rubbing it in too much.


----------



## 880

More bags said:


> The scarf is Le Jardin de la Maharani silk 90 cm by Annie Faivre CW10 Marine/Parme/Mauve. It is also the scarf worn by @ElainePG in her avatar picture.


Thank you so much for the info! It’s stunning with your bag pairing!
agree with @jblended re @cowgirlsboots sentiment on the true value of our bags and the safe haven here. 
@momasaurus, I have no words re your two story tree and your DH, but im so glad you had not started to decorate
December bag challenge (I wear a lot of blue and black year round) black barenia B30; JPG fringe kelly, Blu obscure; 28box kelly (color similar to blue abysse)

have also worn a Victoria 35 (here is one in ebene) two 35 trim II bags (olive green Togo or natural barenia). Re shopping the closet, I’m good at wearing bags. It’s coats that sometimes don’t see the light of day in years (reversible shearling, vintage dead stock Norman Norell grey coat; dead stock teddy bear animal print; (vintage from my own closet) max Mara.


----------



## keodi

cowgirlsboots said:


> Aww thank-you for showing both of your gorgeous Halston bags! They are perfect, lush, quirky...  if I ever get to see one I´ll go for it!
> 
> None of your bags ever pales in comparison with other bags shown on this thread! I have the feeling this here is a lovely, safe environment where we share passions, not compare the pricetags and names. In my opinion any bag that isn´t more than a brand tag and a big pricetag to its owner is worth nothing. It´s the feelings we have towards our bags that make them come to life and significance!


I agree completely! very well said @cowgirlsboots!


880 said:


> Thank you so much for the info! It’s stunning with your bag pairing!
> agree with @jblended re @cowgirlsboots sentiment on the true value of our bags and the safe haven here.
> @momosaurus, I have no words re your two story tree and your DH, but im so glad you had not started to decorate
> December bag challenge (I wear a lot of blue and black year round) black barenia B30; JPG fringe kelly, Blu obscure; 28box kelly (color similar to blue abysse)
> 
> am planning wear a Victoria 35 (here is one in ebene) and a 35 trim II (good for rain plus it zips — green Togo) later this month. . .
> View attachment 4924810
> View attachment 4924811
> View attachment 4924812
> View attachment 4924813


I love all these looks! very chic!


----------



## Katinahat

880 said:


> Thank you so much for the info! It’s stunning with your bag pairing!
> agree with @jblended re @cowgirlsboots sentiment on the true value of our bags and the safe haven here.
> @momosaurus, I have no words re your two story tree and your DH, but im so glad you had not started to decorate
> December bag challenge (I wear a lot of blue and black year round) black barenia B30; JPG fringe kelly, Blu obscure; 28box kelly (color similar to blue abysse)
> 
> am planning wear a Victoria 35 (here is one in ebene) and a 35 trim II (good for rain plus it zips — green Togo) later this month. . .
> View attachment 4924810
> View attachment 4924811
> View attachment 4924812
> View attachment 4924813


Really stylish looks and bags. Love your vibe!


----------



## 880

Thank you @keodi, @Katinahat @dcooney4, @jblended and @More bags for your kind words! Hugs
@doni, thank you for the book recommendation, excited to pick it up! @jblended, forgot to say, I love clutches with that finger strap too.  And, so in Awe of your energy re hospital volunteer work!
p.s. @More bags,  re the third pic strap, it’s an Etsy strap (originally recommended byTPFer @duna. I love it. It was maybe 50 usd, and youcan pick your length etc. here is the link to the original post of @duna https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/non-h-shoulder-strap-success.836923/page-40


----------



## doni

I think I missed a chunk and trying to catch up

I was not joining the month bag challenge because I really have no problem switching bags. But these days, between being out a lot less (sinusitis and horrible weather) and when out always having to do some Xmas gathering, I seem to have got lazy and just grab my new St Louis Goyard which also happens to perfectly combine with all my cold weather coats... So maybe I should.



papertiger said:


> Not sure yet, I need to play.
> 
> I notice there's more choice of interiors than exteriors.



Do they do pecari?
I hope your eyes improve. Screens are evil. Have you looked into screen protective glasses?



cowgirlsboots said:


> *December challenge*- bag 3
> 
> ...and I failed, again, succumbed to the very low price and bought a bag.
> 
> This will be the last one for this year! I need time to get acquainted with my new bags and devote the attention and emotion they deserve to them.
> 
> I´ve been browsing McQueen bags for a while, wanting a little token of Lee´s genius and finally decided the De Manta would be the right choice as it definetely is a genuine design from the time when he was still alive plus it appeals to me- an easy bag that takes a lot of stuff(ing).
> 
> I don´t know about MCQ datacodes, so can´t tell when this particular one was made, though.
> 
> Here´s my purchase: cheap and as reflected in the price in dire need of tlc. The packaging reflected the price and state, too (only the plastic envelop, not a single bit more.) UPS didn´t even bother to hand it over, just crammed it into the mailbox.



If anyone is able to restore this it’d be you. You are quietly building an archive of a certain moment in fashion. I trust you have read this book?






jblended said:


> Thank you! A personal quirk of mine is that I adore convertible clutches with that leather strip to slip my hand behind. I wear my bags crossbody but this is a useful feature when I'm in an area that may have pickpockets. Also, there's something very comforting about feeling the soft leather at my fingertips.
> I have a grey Botkier bag (42 honore; random internet pic attached) that has that same feature, but the design of that one is more... young? Somehow less elegant than the Halston bags, though it also fits my personality well. A bag for every mood!



Oh, I love clutches with those leather stripes too and they are not easy to find! I have a Balenciaga moto one (supposedly an ipad cover from when the iPad mini first came out) and it is so handy to have that feature.



SouthernPurseGal said:


> I’m torn about this satchel, but it was not expensive so it’s not a huge deal to just wait and see how it works out in practice over the months. I appreciate everyone’s comments.



I like the shape and how it looks on you, but not sure about the color combination. I would find it difficult...


----------



## momasaurus

880 said:


> Thank you so much for the info! It’s stunning with your bag pairing!
> agree with @jblended re @cowgirlsboots sentiment on the true value of our bags and the safe haven here.
> @momasaurus, I have no words re your two story tree and your DH, but im so glad you had not started to decorate
> December bag challenge (I wear a lot of blue and black year round) black barenia B30; JPG fringe kelly, Blu obscure; 28box kelly (color similar to blue abysse)
> 
> am planning wear a Victoria 35 (here is one in ebene) and a 35 trim II (good for rain plus it zips — green Togo) later this month. . .
> View attachment 4924810
> View attachment 4924811
> View attachment 4924812
> View attachment 4924813


Another Christmas tree story is the year we let the kids decorate it, so the decorations only went halfway up, and we were all so busy we never finished the top half. That was one of my most favorite Christmas trees!


----------



## jblended

880 said:


> December bag challenge (I wear a lot of blue and black year round) black barenia B30; JPG fringe kelly, Blu obscure; 28box kelly (color similar to blue abysse)
> 
> am planning wear a Victoria 35 (here is one in ebene) and a 35 trim II (good for rain plus it zips — green Togo) later this month. . .


You look incredible! Love the bags, obviously ha ha, but also really digging that jacket! 


doni said:


> I have a Balenciaga moto one (supposedly an ipad cover from when the iPad mini first came out) and it is so handy to have that feature.


Happy I'm not alone in my fondness for the clutch stripe. I've never seen the Balenciaga ipad covers but love all things Bal! I'll have to Google them. 


momasaurus said:


> Another Christmas tree story is the year we let the kids decorate it, so the decorations only went halfway up, and we were all so busy we never finished the top half. That was one of my most favorite Christmas trees!


I can see why it would have been a favourite...seems like it would feel more 'real' and charming being only partially done, and it's technically the kids' tree since the adults didn't finish it for them! 
___

I had an unexpected outing and went to visit my mum's new workplace! It's great seeing how well she's settled into this city and her new job so quickly. Any fears I'd had about her working through the pandemic, instead of sheltering, were cast aside as I watched her run around during her shift, grinning underneath her masks. She loves taking care of her patients and this is her calling so, I have to stop stressing and trust her judgement.
I've been trying to donate blood so they can use my covid antibodies for critical patients but was turned away again due to my general health not being up to par. However, because I have antibodies and am safe to be around patients, they allowed me to sign up as a volunteer to help out the hospital admin when they're overwhelmed, so at least I'm doing something useful.

Carried this little beauty when I went to the hospital (I'm really screwing up the challenge and am now at bag no. 7!).


I don't know the brand; it was a vintage find. I like it because it reminds me of the Coach parker 16 convertible backpacks. It's the same measurements and shape, but more unique with the different types of leather (croc embossed, real snakeskin, suede, patent and smooth leather). Sorry for the light reflection, it's not easy to photograph it in a way where the different strips of leather show clearly.
I was planning to buy that Coach backpack for my next birthday (online pic of black with gold turnlock), but having used this bag today, I'm reminded that it is essentially the same- perhaps, nicer?- so I've scrapped that idea. My bag closet really is ample!


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I’m torn about this satchel, but it was not expensive so it’s not a huge deal to just wait and see how it works out in practice over the months. I appreciate everyone’s comments.


I like it but if you are questioning it maybe it is not the right match for you.


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> Thank you so much for the info! It’s stunning with your bag pairing!
> agree with @jblended re @cowgirlsboots sentiment on the true value of our bags and the safe haven here.
> @momasaurus, I have no words re your two story tree and your DH, but im so glad you had not started to decorate
> December bag challenge (I wear a lot of blue and black year round) black barenia B30; JPG fringe kelly, Blu obscure; 28box kelly (color similar to blue abysse)
> 
> am planning wear a Victoria 35 (here is one in ebene) and a 35 trim II (good for rain plus it zips — green Togo) later this month. . .
> View attachment 4924810
> View attachment 4924811
> View attachment 4924812
> View attachment 4924813


Looking Fabulous!


----------



## doni

jblended said:


> Happy I'm not alone in my fondness for the clutch stripe. I've never seen the Balenciaga ipad covers but love all things Bal! I'll have to Google them.
> 
> I had an unexpected outing and went to visit my mum's new workplace! It's great seeing how well she's settled into this city and her new job so quickly. Any fears I'd had about her working through the pandemic, instead of sheltering, were cast aside as I watched her run around during her shift, grinning underneath her masks. She loves taking care of her patients and this is her calling so, I have to stop stressing and trust her judgement.
> I've been trying to donate blood so they can use my covid antibodies for critical patients but was turned away again due to my general health not being up to par. However, because I have antibodies and am safe to be around patients, they allowed me to sign up as a volunteer to help out the hospital admin when they're overwhelmed, so at least I'm doing something useful.



It was from the men’s collection. There was a time when Bal went crazy with gold and giant hardware that I was very fond of their stripped down man range. That was also the time before prices for men handbags caught up with the designated women ones...  Long time ago! I have used this little clutch so much.




Kudos to you and your mum for helping out, seriously, that is amazing! Please take care of your health.


----------



## papertiger

doni said:


> I think I missed a chunk and trying to catch up
> 
> I was not joining the month bag challenge because I really have no problem switching bags. But these days, between being out a lot less (sinusitis and horrible weather) and when out always having to do some Xmas gathering, I seem to have got lazy and just grab my new St Louis Goyard which also happens to perfectly combine with all my cold weather coats... So maybe I should.
> 
> 
> 
> Do they do pecari?
> I hope your eyes improve. Screens are evil. Have you looked into screen protective glasses?
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is able to restore this it’d be you. You are quietly building an archive of a certain moment in fashion. I trust you have read this book?
> 
> View attachment 4925057
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I love clutches with those leather stripes too and they are not easy to find! I have a Balenciaga moto one (supposedly an ipad cover from when the iPad mini first came out) and it is so handy to have that feature.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the shape and how it looks on you, but not sure about the color combination. I would find it difficult...



They did Peau Porc last year for a Bastia or Calvi. I need a bright colour. 

I actually still have my father's black wild boar wallet from Gucci. The whole thing needs restiching as the thread perishes, but the leather is perfect.

I'll look into those, thank you

I'll also order that book.


----------



## jblended

doni said:


> It was from the men’s collection. There was a time when Bal went crazy with gold and giant hardware that I was very fond of their stripped down man range. That was also the time before prices for men handbags caught up with the designated women ones...  Long time ago! I have used this little clutch so much.


Oooh, I love this! Thank you for posting a pic, it's right up my alley. I generally prefer the men's stuff in every brand, to be honest. Understated, better value for money, and seems built to last longer (though that might just be my flawed perception).
This case is going on my wishlist along with a mini city in yellow.


doni said:


> Kudos to you and your mum for helping out, seriously, that is amazing! Please take care of your health.


Hardly doing anything at all, but thanks. 

@dcooney4 I've been meaning to ask if you ever got started on that gigantic painting for your brother? I don't mean to pry but was wondering how it's coming along. And did you ever get around to painting on any of your bags? I think I recall you saying that you'd wanted to try.


----------



## keodi

papertiger said:


> They did Peau Porc last year for a Bastia or Calvi. I need a bright colour.
> 
> I actually still have my father's black wild boar wallet from Gucci. The whole thing needs restiching as the thread perishes, but the leather is perfect.
> 
> I'll look into those, thank you
> 
> *I'll also order that book.*


same here!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

doni said:


> I think I missed a chunk and trying to catch up
> 
> I was not joining the month bag challenge because I really have no problem switching bags. But these days, between being out a lot less (sinusitis and horrible weather) and when out always having to do some Xmas gathering, I seem to have got lazy and just grab my new St Louis Goyard which also happens to perfectly combine with all my cold weather coats... So maybe I should.
> 
> 
> 
> Do they do pecari?
> I hope your eyes improve. Screens are evil. Have you looked into screen protective glasses?
> 
> 
> 
> *If anyone is able to restore this it’d be you. You are quietly building an archive of a certain moment in fashion. I trust you have read this book?*
> 
> View attachment 4925057
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I love clutches with those leather stripes too and they are not easy to find! I have a Balenciaga moto one (supposedly an ipad cover from when the iPad mini first came out) and it is so handy to have that feature.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the shape and how it looks on you, but not sure about the color combination. I would find it difficult...



Thank-you @doni for believing in my skills... I´ll try my best and show the results. The bag was cheap, so the risk of ruining it is low. 

I love, love, love this book and keep re-reading it. It´s actually on my table in front of me right now. 
The Galliano/ McQueen era is an absolute favourite of mine. The dreaming, the daring... while they did magic I at least dreamed about doing magic myself.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Thank you! A personal quirk of mine is that I adore convertible clutches with that leather strip to slip my hand behind. I wear my bags crossbody but this is a useful feature when I'm in an area that may have pickpockets. Also, there's something very comforting about feeling the soft leather at my fingertips.
> I have a grey Botkier bag (42 honore; random internet pic attached) that has that same feature, but the design of that one is more... young? Somehow less elegant than the Halston bags, though it also fits my personality well. A bag for every mood!
> 
> View attachment 4924747
> 
> 
> 
> *So wonderfully said! Thank you! *
> I completely concur on every point. I adore that the tribe here is so supportive and friendly. Starting to post instead of just lurking was one of the best decisions I've made.
> I'm not sure if everyone has seen @papertiger's awesome thread (linked)? It's so touching to see how much this place means to so many people!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Just Wanna Say...
> 
> 
> Megs, you're amazing!!!    :hugs:   You and Vlad have made this a community of wonderful, loving, and kind people.   :yes: I fell honored to be able to come here and participate along with all the other great people here.   :tup: TPF is truly a blessing in my life!   :heart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Amazing! This is one of my favourtie MCQ bags of all time! And I believe the quality has really gone downhill in recent years, so if you're ever to buy one, going for the oldies is the way to do it!
> I cannot wait to see what this looks like once you've rehabbed it!
> Isn't it wonderful how you've curated your collection this year? I think you've brought in some really outstanding bags! It will be such fun shopping your own closet.*
> 
> Thank you @SakuraSakura for this lovely sentiment. I especially needed to hear this today!
> You're amazing too!
> 
> 
> Thank you! I keep thinking I'll outgrow it but every time I pull it out, it makes me smile. Surprisingly, it gets a lot of attention when I carry it, too.



@jblended it had to be said! Your collection is very personal and unique and you should never hesitate to show it! 



The DeManta is a bag that directly speaks to me. The moment I fished the crumpled plastic envelop out of my mailbox and unfolded it the bag still in the cover found its place in my hand and I knew it was right. Once unwrapped my fingertips told me: yes, that´s fine, we´ll be friends! 

The quality is by far not as good as what I´m used to from Dior, but decent. 

I didn´t have the chance to touch any recent MCQ bag, yet. I saw some in Paris last year (the shop SA looked so fierce I didn´t dare to touch the bags) and thought they looked a bit cheap, plasticky and very stereotype "skully". 

Thank-you re my collection! Until you mentioned it I did not realise I actually have been curating and following a quite straight line while chosing my purchases. There weren´t many random ones and most of them have already left me, again. I might be just building up a dream image of myself, but every keeper bag feels absolutely right to me, pleases all my senses and my intellect, too.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

doni said:


> It was from the men’s collection. There was a time when Bal went crazy with gold and giant hardware that I was very fond of their stripped down man range. That was also the time before prices for men handbags caught up with the designated women ones...  Long time ago! I have used this little clutch so much.
> 
> View attachment 4925072
> 
> 
> Kudos to you and your mum for helping out, seriously, that is amazing! Please take care of your health.



I really like this Balenciaga bag- it´s pure, almost minimalistic, but still so clearly Bal. I´d prefer it over the bags with a lot more hardware and fuss. 


I totally admire @jblended and her Mum for their work! Take care!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Aww thank-you for showing both of your gorgeous Halston bags! They are perfect, lush, quirky...  if I ever get to see one I´ll go for it!
> 
> None of your bags ever pales in comparison with other bags shown on this thread! I have the feeling this here is a lovely, safe environment where we share passions, not compare the pricetags and names. In my opinion any bag that isn´t more than a brand tag and a big pricetag to its owner is worth nothing. It´s the feelings we have towards our bags that make them come to life and significance!


Well said @cowgirlsboots  



keodi said:


> it's beautiful   it's amazing! this year was all about the  90cm scarves for me, if someone told me a year ago I would fall hard for them, I wouldn't believe it.
> 
> Thank you for the tip on an epsom bracelet it sounds convenient  for a white/off white bracelet ! I love swift too!


@keodi, what were some of your favourite additions this year? I recall you added some treasures this year.



cowgirlsboots said:


> *December challenge*- bag 3
> 
> ...and I failed, again, succumbed to the very low price and bought a bag.
> 
> This will be the last one for this year! I need time to get acquainted with my new bags and devote the attention and emotion they deserve to them.
> 
> I´ve been browsing McQueen bags for a while, wanting a little token of Lee´s genius and finally decided the De Manta would be the right choice as it definetely is a genuine design from the time when he was still alive plus it appeals to me- an easy bag that takes a lot of stuff(ing).
> 
> I don´t know about MCQ datacodes, so can´t tell when this particular one was made, though.
> 
> Here´s my purchase: cheap and as reflected in the price in dire need of tlc. The packaging reflected the price and state, too (only the plastic envelop, not a single bit more.) UPS didn´t even bother to hand it over, just crammed it into the mailbox.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4924645
> View attachment 4924646
> View attachment 4924647


Another great find! I’m sure it will enjoy loving restoration by your talented hands.


SakuraSakura said:


> Hey everybody! I hope life is treating you well. Take a moment to appreciate how you've survived almost an entire year in a pandemic landscape.  you're all amazing!
> 
> I've been able to make a few sales in the last week which helps with Christmas expenses. I'll be sitting at home for the next while!


What a lovely thought, thank you.


cowgirlsboots said:


> View attachment 4924734
> 
> 
> This ad popped up on youtube and made me laugh: the Dior spider in her net... but, why does she catch shoes? Are all the handbags are already sold out?


Ha ha, this is awesome. It makes me think of you. I remember you’ve referred to yourself as a spider waiting to pounce. Perfect visual reference to our Dior spider!


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> Oxblood! Of course!
> Thank you. They're both to die for!
> 
> 
> That comment made me smile! Cheers!
> 
> Confession: I'm always wary of posting pics of my bags because my collection is full of odd balls, lesser known (i.e. cheaper) brands or custom bags. I know they pale in comparison to the beauties everyone else collects  though I love that nobody ever judges and there's a corner for all types of bags on the forums.
> 
> 
> Thank you! The ombre is a lot of fun!
> 
> 
> 
> It's _so_ adorable that I bought two! They were made in a wide range of colours when they first came out but by the time I stumbled upon them, these were the only colours available. I'm always hunting for another of these (at the right price) because I love them so much.
> 
> Some more pics of the two I own attached. The suede one in front is the 'brick red' colour that I posted earlier. The other one behind is the leather version in 'wildberry' colour.
> The interior of both is leather and they have the usual WOC design with interior card slots and an outside back slip pocket.
> I included a picture with my hand under the clutch strap to show how tiny the bags actually are.
> I just love them so much; I always count them as part of my 'forever' collection.
> 
> View attachment 4924359
> View attachment 4924360
> View attachment 4924361
> 
> 
> *A million edits on this, sorry, lots of typos


It’s wonderful that you share your beautiful bags. We are all at different stages of life, some have been collecting for decades, some for a few years. Some people are building their collection, some are curating, some are downsizing. While the thread title is shopping our own collection, it’s not a ban thread, we celebrate new purchases, treasured preloved finds, rehabilitated beauties. When I am interested in a specific bag I can research it in the brand specific forum/threads. I choose to spend more time here because I find the depth of conversation richer here. I enjoy the conversations, the friendships, the community, the monthly challenges and the variety of eye candy!


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> Thank you! A personal quirk of mine is that I adore convertible clutches with that leather strip to slip my hand behind. I wear my bags crossbody but this is a useful feature when I'm in an area that may have pickpockets. Also, there's something very comforting about feeling the soft leather at my fingertips.
> I have a grey Botkier bag (42 honore; random internet pic attached) that has that same feature, but the design of that one is more... young? Somehow less elegant than the Halston bags, though it also fits my personality well. A bag for every mood!
> 
> View attachment 4924747
> 
> 
> 
> So wonderfully said! Thank you!
> I completely concur on every point. I adore that the tribe here is so supportive and friendly. Starting to post instead of just lurking was one of the best decisions I've made.
> I'm not sure if everyone has seen @papertiger's awesome thread (linked)? It's so touching to see how much this place means to so many people!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Just Wanna Say...
> 
> 
> Megs, you're amazing!!!    :hugs:   You and Vlad have made this a community of wonderful, loving, and kind people.   :yes: I fell honored to be able to come here and participate along with all the other great people here.   :tup: TPF is truly a blessing in my life!   :heart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing! This is one of my favourtie MCQ bags of all time! And I believe the quality has really gone downhill in recent years, so if you're ever to buy one, going for the oldies is the way to do it!
> I cannot wait to see what this looks like once you've rehabbed it!
> Isn't it wonderful how you've curated your collection this year? I think you've brought in some really outstanding bags! It will be such fun shopping your own closet.
> 
> Thank you @SakuraSakura for this lovely sentiment. I especially needed to hear this today!
> You're amazing too!
> 
> 
> Thank you! I keep thinking I'll outgrow it but every time I pull it out, it makes me smile. Surprisingly, it gets a lot of attention when I carry it, too.


I like the picture of the coral coloured Botkier convertible clutch!


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> Thank you so much for the info! It’s stunning with your bag pairing!
> agree with @jblended re @cowgirlsboots sentiment on the true value of our bags and the safe haven here.
> @momasaurus, I have no words re your two story tree and your DH, but im so glad you had not started to decorate
> December bag challenge (I wear a lot of blue and black year round) black barenia B30; JPG fringe kelly, Blu obscure; 28box kelly (color similar to blue abysse)
> 
> am planning wear a Victoria 35 (here is one in ebene) and a 35 trim II (good for rain plus it zips — green Togo) later this month. . .
> View attachment 4924810
> View attachment 4924811
> View attachment 4924812
> View attachment 4924813


Thank you 880. 
Gorgeous outfits and bag pairings.
I love the scarf and black barenia in your first pic, the blouse and belt in your second pic, the bag strap in your third pic. I love it all!


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> You look incredible! Love the bags, obviously ha ha, but also really digging that jacket!
> 
> Happy I'm not alone in my fondness for the clutch stripe. I've never seen the Balenciaga ipad covers but love all things Bal! I'll have to Google them.
> 
> I can see why it would have been a favourite...seems like it would feel more 'real' and charming being only partially done, and it's technically the kids' tree since the adults didn't finish it for them!
> ___
> 
> I had an unexpected outing and went to visit my mum's new workplace! It's great seeing how well she's settled into this city and her new job so quickly. Any fears I'd had about her working through the pandemic, instead of sheltering, were cast aside as I watched her run around during her shift, grinning underneath her masks. She loves taking care of her patients and this is her calling so, I have to stop stressing and trust her judgement.
> I've been trying to donate blood so they can use my covid antibodies for critical patients but was turned away again due to my general health not being up to par. However, because I have antibodies and am safe to be around patients, they allowed me to sign up as a volunteer to help out the hospital admin when they're overwhelmed, so at least I'm doing something useful.
> 
> Carried this little beauty when I went to the hospital (I'm really screwing up the challenge and am now at bag no. 7!).
> View attachment 4925065
> 
> I don't know the brand; it was a vintage find. I like it because it reminds me of the Coach parker 16 convertible backpacks. It's the same measurements and shape, but more unique with the different types of leather (croc embossed, real snakeskin, suede, patent and smooth leather). Sorry for the light reflection, it's not easy to photograph it in a way where the different strips of leather show clearly.
> I was planning to buy that Coach backpack for my next birthday (online pic of black with gold turnlock), but having used this bag today, I'm reminded that it is essentially the same- perhaps, nicer?- so I've scrapped that idea. My bag closet really is ample!
> View attachment 4925068


I like your vintage backpack, it has more personality than the Coach in black. Kudos to you and your mom for the work you’re doing to help others. Stay healthy and safe.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Once you go black you never go back.

I take my hobos like my coffee...black.

Seriously though I was not happy with the blue so....now my new lock is black and I'm satisfied!


----------



## Kimbashop

momasaurus said:


> Another Christmas tree story is the year we let the kids decorate it, so the decorations only went halfway up, and we were all so busy we never finished the top half. That was one of my most favorite Christmas trees!


Oh, we did this once too! it was really funny. the other not-so-funny thing was all of the broken ornaments (slipping out of little hands). I lost a few good ones that year. But their excitement was worth it.


----------



## Kimbashop

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Once you go black you never go back.
> 
> I take my hobos like my coffee...black.
> 
> Seriously though I was not happy with the blue so....now my new lock is black and I'm satisfied!


That is a gorgeous Lock ! 
Do you know about the Facebook Massaccesi BST page? If you get to a point where you would like to sell it, you could post it there.


----------



## More bags

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Once you go black you never go back.
> 
> I take my hobos like my coffee...black.
> 
> Seriously though I was not happy with the blue so....now my new lock is black and I'm satisfied!


Gorgeous rebirth as a black New Lock! I love it!


----------



## 880

More bags said:


> It’s wonderful that you share your beautiful bags. We are all at different stages of life, some have been collecting for decades, some for a few years. Some people are building their collection, some are curating, some are downsizing. While the thread title is shopping our own collection, it’s not a ban thread, we celebrate new purchases, treasured preloved finds, rehabilitated beauties. When I am interested in a par bag I can research it in the brand specific forum/threads. I choose to spend more time here because I find the depth of conversation richer here. I enjoy the conversations, the friendships, the community, the monthly challenges and the variety of eye candy!


This is the best post ever! @More bags, many thanks for your compliments again (I edited my thank you post on the previous page to also include Tpf recommendation of Duna for the Etsy strap you liked.
also have to say, I’m truly inspired by the vision articulated by @cowgirlsboots and others in this thread about how to shape and curate. . .


----------



## whateve

momasaurus said:


> Another Christmas tree story is the year we let the kids decorate it, so the decorations only went halfway up, and we were all so busy we never finished the top half. That was one of my most favorite Christmas trees!


That happened in our house too!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Once you go black you never go back.
> 
> I take my hobos like my coffee...black.
> 
> Seriously though I was not happy with the blue so....now my new lock is black and I'm satisfied!



Hi Sis, 
a black New Lock is simply a classic. I love mine and when my 17-year old DD saw it she snatched it to take photos for her Insta... 
It´s great you know how to change the colour in such a perfect fashion! I´d love a tutorial!


----------



## Annabel Lee

jblended said:


> Confession: I'm always wary of posting pics of my bags because my collection is full of odd balls, lesser known (i.e. cheaper) brands or custom bags. I know they pale in comparison to the beauties everyone else collects  though I love that nobody ever judges and there's a corner for all types of bags on the forums.



I'm not as active on TPF these days, but I had to jump in here, even though so many people already expressed similar sentiments and did so beautifully. As a handbag lover, I really do love seeing all bags, and my own collection has both super cheap ones and super pricey ones--they were all just bags I happened to love.

I do think conversation on this site overall can skew toward more high-end brands, but I think that's for a couple of reasons. One is that with pricier bags, people want to do as much research as possible before plunking down major cash for something. And of course, once they buy it, they may want to know how to maintain it to get their money's worth. Another is that not everyone "gets" expensive hobbies, so it may be harder to find like-minded friends/family IRL who won't side-eye these kinds of purchases. But even so, I do see a lot of conversation around the most popular models. I have some weird, more niche styles from major brands that aren't represented well here either. 

But like @More bags said, this forum is so fun because I get to see bags I wouldn't see anywhere else! Everyone here has such lovely taste, and I love being introduced to new styles and being surprised and delighted by them in a way that more ubiquitous bags don't necessarily do for me anymore. 

Bag lovers are bag lovers, whether they enjoy them with a champagne budget or a beer budget, and I personally love learning from everyone here and seeing everyone's fabulous collections.


----------



## keodi

More bags said:


> Well said @cowgirlsboots
> 
> 
> @keodi, *what were some of your favourite additions this year? I recall you added some treasures this year.*
> 
> 
> Another great find! I’m sure it will enjoy loving restoration by your talented hands.
> 
> What a lovely thought, thank you.
> 
> Ha ha, this is awesome. It makes me think of you. I remember you’ve referred to yourself as a spider waiting to pounce. Perfect visual reference to our Dior spider!


quite a few!
Beloved India
Carre Kantha
pelages et camouflage



More bags said:


> It’s wonderful that you share your beautiful bags. We are all at different stages of life, some have been collecting for decades, some for a few years. Some people are building their collection, some are curating, some are downsizing. While the thread title is shopping our own collection, it’s not a ban thread, we celebrate new purchases, treasured preloved finds, rehabilitated beauties. When I am interested in a par bag I can research it in the brand specific forum/threads. I choose to spend more time here because I find the depth of conversation richer here. I enjoy the conversations, the friendships, the community, the monthly challenges and the variety of eye candy!


So true, and very well said too!


----------



## keodi

Annabel Lee said:


> I'm not as active on TPF these days, but I had to jump in here, even though so many people already expressed similar sentiments and did so beautifully. As a handbag lover, I really do love seeing all bags, and my own collection has both super cheap ones and super pricey ones--they were all just bags I happened to love.
> 
> I do think conversation on this site overall can skew toward more high-end brands, but I think that's for a couple of reasons. One is that with pricier bags, people want to do as much research as possible before plunking down major cash for something. And of course, once they buy it, they may want to know how to maintain it to get their money's worth. Another is that not everyone "gets" expensive hobbies, so it may be harder to find like-minded friends/family IRL who won't side-eye these kinds of purchases. But even so, I do see a lot of conversation around the most popular models. I have some weird, more niche styles from major brands that aren't represented well here either.
> 
> But like @More bags said, this forum is so fun because I get to see bags I wouldn't see anywhere else! Everyone here has such lovely taste, and I love being introduced to new styles and being surprised and delighted by them in a way that more ubiquitous bags don't necessarily do for me anymore.
> 
> Bag lovers are bag lovers, whether they enjoy them with a champagne budget or a beer budget, and I personally love learning from everyone here and seeing everyone's fabulous collections.


Well said Annabel Lee!


----------



## Annabel Lee

On that note, I want to share some of my non-mainstream bags (Hipster bags? ) I have a ton more, mostly clutches/evening bags, but here are some of my favorites.

First up are the clutches.

The minaudiere with the funky design is from Anthropologie, though I'm not sure what brand. It is absolutely gorgeous with a little black dress, and sometimes I wear it with pewter heels to match the grays on the bag. I bought this during a bag ban just a couple years ago--I had to have it.
The black satin clutch is THE perfect evening bag. It's visually interesting, elegant and has no visible hardware, so I can wear it with gold or silver jewelry. I got it on Zappos a million years ago.
The rattan clutch is from a flea market. It's a bit fiddly with the clamshell style opening, but it is so cool, I don't care. I always get a ton of compliments on it too!



And the day bags:

The olive tote with the cool handle is another find from Anthropologie. My mom has the same one, and we don't live in the same state, so it always makes me smile to carry it, because I think of her. Also, she has exquisite taste, so I'm in good company there.
The bright blue bag was a find from a cool gift store. Depending on how you view the bag, the rainbow strip in the middle appears wider/narrower. I love this bag with a plainer outfit--talk about a pop of color! I love it with grays in particular.
It might be hard to see, but the velvet bag has a trompe l'oeil buckle effect. We don't get much of a winter where I live, so I'm not sure I had any business buying such a seasonal bag, but I absolutely love this. And I always pet it when I wear it!


----------



## Kimbashop

Annabel Lee said:


> I'm not as active on TPF these days, but I had to jump in here, even though so many people already expressed similar sentiments and did so beautifully. As a handbag lover, I really do love seeing all bags, and my own collection has both super cheap ones and super pricey ones--they were all just bags I happened to love.
> 
> I do think conversation on this site overall can skew toward more high-end brands, but I think that's for a couple of reasons. One is that with pricier bags, people want to do as much research as possible before plunking down major cash for something. And of course, once they buy it, they may want to know how to maintain it to get their money's worth. Another is that not everyone "gets" expensive hobbies, so it may be harder to find like-minded friends/family IRL who won't side-eye these kinds of purchases. But even so, I do see a lot of conversation around the most popular models. I have some weird, more niche styles from major brands that aren't represented well here either.
> 
> But like @More bags said, this forum is so fun because I get to see bags I wouldn't see anywhere else! Everyone here has such lovely taste, and I love being introduced to new styles and being surprised and delighted by them in a way that more ubiquitous bags don't necessarily do for me anymore.
> 
> Bag lovers are bag lovers, whether they enjoy them with a champagne budget or a beer budget, and I personally love learning from everyone here and seeing everyone's fabulous collections.


Well said! I love seeing everyone's bags and reading people's stories behind them. I feel like TPF has become what Facebook used to be for me: a happy, supportive, warm place. I log in to TPF far more than my FB page these days!


----------



## Kimbashop

Annabel Lee said:


> On that note, I want to share some of my non-mainstream bags (Hipster bags? ) I have a ton more, mostly clutches/evening bags, but here are some of my favorites.
> 
> First up are the clutches.
> 
> The minaudiere with the funky design is from Anthropologie, though I'm not sure what brand. It is absolutely gorgeous with a little black dress, and sometimes I wear it with pewter heels to match the grays on the bag. I bought this during a bag ban just a couple years ago--I had to have it.
> The black satin clutch is THE perfect evening bag. It's visually interesting, elegant and has no visible hardware, so I can wear it with gold or silver jewelry. I got it on Zappos a million years ago.
> The rattan clutch is from a flea market. It's a bit fiddly with the clamshell style opening, but it is so cool, I don't care. I always get a ton of compliments on it too!
> View attachment 4925482
> 
> 
> And the day bags:
> 
> The olive tote with the cool handle is another find from Anthropologie. My mom has the same one, and we don't live in the same state, so it always makes me smile to carry it, because I think of her. Also, she has exquisite taste, so I'm in good company there.
> The bright blue bag was a find from a cool gift store. Depending on how you view the bag, the rainbow strip in the middle appears wider/narrower. I love this bag with a plainer outfit--talk about a pop of color! I love it with grays in particular.
> It might be hard to see, but the velvet bag has a trompe l'oeil buckle effect. We don't get much of a winter where I live, so I'm not sure I had any business buying such a seasonal bag, but I absolutely love this. And I always pet it when I wear it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4925484


This is such a fun collection! I love the Anthropologie bags in particular. That olive green woven tote is art.


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> It´s the feelings we have towards our bags that make them come to life and significance!


I keep coming back to this!
@Annabel Lee, love your aesthetic and your choices! And your sentiments re an all champagne or all beer budget  your velvet bag reminds me of some older Roberta dI camerino velvet bags (as per @cowgirlsboots)


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Kimbashop said:


> That is a gorgeous Lock !
> Do you know about the Facebook Massaccesi BST page? If you get to a point where you would like to sell it, you could post it there.


Yes & I just got my first bag from the BST today! Yay! A gorgeous weekender/carry-on.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Hello everyone.  So nice to read this thread!  I still need to catch up some more, but I skimmed through quickly and wow -- such lovely sentiments and pictures. Warm, inviting holiday decor, wonderful mod shots, and of course beautiful bags. I completely agree with all the sentiments regarding the beauty of all the different kinds of bags we enjoy. I have a couple of non-mainstream bags as well and will try to post pictures of them when I get a chance. I was a bit under the weather recently -- some sinus irritation -- after some over-zealous dusting of some long-neglected corners of the house. Or maybe it was the dusting spray I used that bothered me (did not like the smell). Anyway, I am better now, but am waiting for a few more days before I wear a few new perfumes I ordered.

Regarding the December bag challenge, I carried my Camellia wallet on chain recently.  Not sure if WOCs count as bags or small leather goods?  I think I will count it as a bag!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Kimbashop said:


> Well said! I love seeing everyone's bags and reading people's stories behind them. I feel like TPF has become what Facebook used to be for me: a happy, supportive, warm place.* I log in to TPF far more than my FB page these days!*



This is exactly the same for me!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Hello everyone.  So nice to read this thread!  I still need to catch up some more, but I skimmed through quickly and wow -- such lovely sentiments and pictures. Warm, inviting holiday decor, wonderful mod shots, and of course beautiful bags. I completely agree with all the sentiments regarding the beauty of all the different kinds of bags we enjoy. I have a couple of non-mainstream bags as well and will try to post pictures of them when I get a chance. I was a bit under the weather recently -- some sinus irritation -- after some over-zealous dusting of some long-neglected corners of the house. Or maybe it was the dusting spray I used that bothered me (did not like the smell). Anyway, I am better now, but am waiting for a few more days before I wear a few new perfumes I ordered.
> 
> Regarding the December bag challenge, I carried my Camellia wallet on chain recently.  Not sure if WOCs count as bags or small leather goods?  I think I will count it as a bag!



For me a wallet on chain is a bag unless I take the chain off and use it as a wallet inside another bag...  would love to see a photo of your WOC, please.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Annabel Lee said:


> On that note, I want to share some of my non-mainstream bags (Hipster bags? ) I have a ton more, mostly clutches/evening bags, but here are some of my favorites.
> 
> First up are the clutches.
> 
> The minaudiere with the funky design is from Anthropologie, though I'm not sure what brand. It is absolutely gorgeous with a little black dress, and sometimes I wear it with pewter heels to match the grays on the bag. I bought this during a bag ban just a couple years ago--I had to have it.
> The black satin clutch is THE perfect evening bag. It's visually interesting, elegant and has no visible hardware, so I can wear it with gold or silver jewelry. I got it on Zappos a million years ago.
> The rattan clutch is from a flea market. It's a bit fiddly with the clamshell style opening, but it is so cool, I don't care. I always get a ton of compliments on it too!
> View attachment 4925482
> 
> 
> And the day bags:
> 
> The olive tote with the cool handle is another find from Anthropologie. My mom has the same one, and we don't live in the same state, so it always makes me smile to carry it, because I think of her. Also, she has exquisite taste, so I'm in good company there.
> The bright blue bag was a find from a cool gift store. Depending on how you view the bag, the rainbow strip in the middle appears wider/narrower. I love this bag with a plainer outfit--talk about a pop of color! I love it with grays in particular.
> It might be hard to see, but the velvet bag has a trompe l'oeil buckle effect. We don't get much of a winter where I live, so I'm not sure I had any business buying such a seasonal bag, but I absolutely love this. And I always pet it when I wear it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4925484



Your gorgeous velvet bag reminds me of the classic Roberta di Camerino bags.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

For the December challenge, I am going to carry this Prada Matinee bag.  I love the color and although I am not the biggest fan of saffiano leather, I must say I find it very easy to use and wipe down without worries, especially after outdoor trips.  Sorry for the fall- themed picture.  I need to take a new picture when I use this bag soon.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I’m torn about this satchel, but it was not expensive so it’s not a huge deal to just wait and see how it works out in practice over the months. I appreciate everyone’s comments.


I really like this bag!  I wear a lot of blue so I would probably not find it difficult to style.  Maybe try it out with a few different outfits and see how you feel about it in a few weeks.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

cowgirlsboots, here you go.  All my bags mostly just go in the car with me on drive-through errands.


----------



## jblended

Aww, the discussion has me feeling all warm and fuzzy inside!
I'd said this on another thread but it bears repeating: I feel like I could listen to people share their perspectives on here all day! Everyone is so generous with their knowledge and point of view that I feel like a humble student here, getting an insight into how great minds work and great people support. 


Annabel Lee said:


> On that note, I want to share some of my non-mainstream bags (Hipster bags? ) I have a ton more, mostly clutches/evening bags, but here are some of my favorites.


Your collection makes me so happy! I love bags that are different, tactile or otherwise unique. These are the types of bags I would have gravitated towards if I'd seen them in a shop. Thanks so much for sharing your beauties! 

That blue bag with the rainbow twist in the middle reminds me of one I used to have. It was a simple black flat bag with a top zip, but the twisted strips of leather made an ombre effect with dark grey at the top lightening all the way to white at the bottom. I don't think I have a photo, but it was my favourite bag for years and I wore it until it literally fell apart.


----------



## Kimbashop

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Yes & I just got my first bag from the BST today! Yay! A gorgeous weekender/carry-on.


gorgeous! so glad you got this.


----------



## SakuraSakura

cowgirlsboots said:


> Hi @SakuraSakura ,
> how nice to hear from you! Thank-you for the positive vibes!
> Congratulations on your sales! I know the feeling is amazing.
> After shifting quite a lot of stuff I have reached the point where nobody seems to want anything left in my listings anymore... well, the stuff does not need to eat and might shift another day. The money I earned from my sales simply evaporated... Christmas presents and my own naughty shopping. I feel good to know I had the chance to get some nice items and a bunch of unwanted old items paid for them. That´s true upgrading.
> Are you under a stay at home order? Have the Covid rules in your country been tightened?



I live in Alberta, Canada. We are not allowed to have any guests in our homes and we’re under a fully mandatory mask order. It’s another lockdown that came too little too late for us. I am genuinely frustrated with the measures be enacted as had they been done sooner, we may have been able to celebrate Christmas with our families. I know so many people who are going to be alone during the holiday season. I hope they reach out and if they don’t, I’ll keep incessantly contacting them. A good friend of mine lives by herself in Ontario with no family nearby in a cramped apartment. I hope she’s okay.


----------



## muchstuff

SakuraSakura said:


> I live in Alberta, Canada. We are not allowed to have any guests in our homes and we’re under a fully mandatory mask order. It’s another lockdown that came too little too late for us. I am genuinely frustrated with the measures be enacted as had they been done sooner, we may have been able to celebrate Christmas with our families. I know so many people who are going to be alone during the holiday season. I hope they reach out and if they don’t, I’ll keep incessantly contacting them. A good friend of mine lives by herself in Ontario with no family nearby in a cramped apartment. I hope she’s okay.


I'm in BC and we're mask-mandated as well. Not allowed gatherings etc, here either, although our numbers aren't as bad as yours. And we're starting to see our daily rate go down which is encouraging. I'm sure we'll be another bump in numbers after Christmas though, I'm sure they're be a percentage of people who won't listen to the restrictions and will carry on as usual. Idiots.


----------



## jblended

muchstuff said:


> I'm sure they're be a percentage of people who won't listen to the restrictions and will carry on as usual. Idiots.


This is true of every country right now and it's depressing me. I won't go into detail not to derail the thread, but my covid issues are far from resolved even though I'm months into my recovery now. I'm so saddened by the people who still, after all these months and the skyrocketing number of deaths, choose not to cooperate.


----------



## muchstuff

jblended said:


> This is true of every country right now and it's depressing me. I won't go into detail not to derail the thread, but my covid issues are far from resolved even though I'm months into my recovery now. I'm so saddened by the people who still, after all these months and the skyrocketing number of deaths, choose not to cooperate.


I know. I just don’t get it.


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> Oooh, I love this! Thank you for posting a pic, it's right up my alley. I generally prefer the men's stuff in every brand, to be honest. Understated, better value for money, and seems built to last longer (though that might just be my flawed perception).
> This case is going on my wishlist along with a mini city in yellow.
> 
> Hardly doing anything at all, but thanks.
> 
> @dcooney4 I've been meaning to ask if you ever got started on that gigantic painting for your brother? I don't mean to pry but was wondering how it's coming along. And did you ever get around to painting on any of your bags? I think I recall you saying that you'd wanted to try.


I convinced my brother he should find a local artist to do it. It would have cost a small fortune for him to ship the painting and in truth I really did not want to do it. My studio area is not that big and it would have been a nightmare to accomplish here. I have instead done a few animal portraits that are surprise gifts for people and continued taking watercolor classes as I wanted to learn a new medium. I have not painted on any bags yet though I did buy a starter kit. Probably once the holidays are over I will try that.


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Once you go black you never go back.
> 
> I take my hobos like my coffee...black.
> 
> Seriously though I was not happy with the blue so....now my new lock is black and I'm satisfied!


Gorgeous!


----------



## dcooney4

Annabel Lee said:


> On that note, I want to share some of my non-mainstream bags (Hipster bags? ) I have a ton more, mostly clutches/evening bags, but here are some of my favorites.
> 
> First up are the clutches.
> 
> The minaudiere with the funky design is from Anthropologie, though I'm not sure what brand. It is absolutely gorgeous with a little black dress, and sometimes I wear it with pewter heels to match the grays on the bag. I bought this during a bag ban just a couple years ago--I had to have it.
> The black satin clutch is THE perfect evening bag. It's visually interesting, elegant and has no visible hardware, so I can wear it with gold or silver jewelry. I got it on Zappos a million years ago.
> The rattan clutch is from a flea market. It's a bit fiddly with the clamshell style opening, but it is so cool, I don't care. I always get a ton of compliments on it too!
> View attachment 4925482
> 
> 
> And the day bags:
> 
> The olive tote with the cool handle is another find from Anthropologie. My mom has the same one, and we don't live in the same state, so it always makes me smile to carry it, because I think of her. Also, she has exquisite taste, so I'm in good company there.
> The bright blue bag was a find from a cool gift store. Depending on how you view the bag, the rainbow strip in the middle appears wider/narrower. I love this bag with a plainer outfit--talk about a pop of color! I love it with grays in particular.
> It might be hard to see, but the velvet bag has a trompe l'oeil buckle effect. We don't get much of a winter where I live, so I'm not sure I had any business buying such a seasonal bag, but I absolutely love this. And I always pet it when I wear it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4925484


I love your bags. I enjoy the colors and textures of them. Keep them coming ! Love love love!


----------



## dcooney4

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Hello everyone.  So nice to read this thread!  I still need to catch up some more, but I skimmed through quickly and wow -- such lovely sentiments and pictures. Warm, inviting holiday decor, wonderful mod shots, and of course beautiful bags. I completely agree with all the sentiments regarding the beauty of all the different kinds of bags we enjoy. I have a couple of non-mainstream bags as well and will try to post pictures of them when I get a chance. I was a bit under the weather recently -- some sinus irritation -- after some over-zealous dusting of some long-neglected corners of the house. Or maybe it was the dusting spray I used that bothered me (did not like the smell). Anyway, I am better now, but am waiting for a few more days before I wear a few new perfumes I ordered.
> 
> Regarding the December bag challenge, I carried my Camellia wallet on chain recently.  Not sure if WOCs count as bags or small leather goods?  I think I will count it as a bag!


I can't wait to see your bags. Any bag you want to count counts. Glad your feeling better!


----------



## dcooney4

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4925599
> 
> For the December challenge, I am going to carry this Prada Matinee bag.  I love the color and although I am not the biggest fan of saffiano leather, I must say I find it very easy to use and wipe down without worries, especially after outdoor trips.  Sorry for the fall- themed picture.  I need to take a new picture when I use this bag soon.


Love the color.


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> I convinced my brother he should find a local artist to do it.


Good call! I'm certain you would have done a wonderful job (and I was excited to see the final product) but it did sound like backbreaking work!


dcooney4 said:


> I have instead done a few animal portraits that are surprise gifts for people


This is my idea of a perfect present! How very sweet of you! I'm sure they'll be adored!


dcooney4 said:


> I have not painted on any bags yet though I did buy a starter kit. Probably once the holidays are over I will try that.


Something to look forward to in 2021! I hope you'll do a reveal if you do end up painting on a bag.


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> Good call! I'm certain you would have done a wonderful job (and I was excited to see the final product) but it did sound like backbreaking work!
> 
> This is my idea of a perfect present! How very sweet of you! I'm sure they'll be adored!
> 
> Something to look forward to in 2021! I hope you'll do a reveal if you do end up painting on a bag.


They were actually commissions by other people for their relatives. Though since they were friends it is not profitable compared to the time involved. My reward will come when I get the video of them unwrapping the gift.  
   I might start painting or trying the paints out on a little triangle coin pouch , just to see how the paint reacts and dries. A simple flower or something of that nature. If I don't hate the result I will post it.


----------



## Annabel Lee

Kimbashop said:


> This is such a fun collection! I love the Anthropologie bags in particular. That olive green woven tote is art.





880 said:


> I keep coming back to this!
> @Annabel Lee, love your aesthetic and your choices! And your sentiments re an all champagne or all beer budget  your velvet bag reminds me of some older Roberta dI camerino velvet bags (as per @cowgirlsboots)





cowgirlsboots said:


> Your gorgeous velvet bag reminds me of the classic Roberta di Camerino bags.





jblended said:


> Aww, the discussion has me feeling all warm and fuzzy inside!
> I'd said this on another thread but it bears repeating: I feel like I could listen to people share their perspectives on here all day! Everyone is so generous with their knowledge and point of view that I feel like a humble student here, getting an insight into how great minds work and great people support.
> 
> Your collection makes me so happy! I love bags that are different, tactile or otherwise unique. These are the types of bags I would have gravitated towards if I'd seen them in a shop. Thanks so much for sharing your beauties!
> 
> That blue bag with the rainbow twist in the middle reminds me of one I used to have. It was a simple black flat bag with a top zip, but the twisted strips of leather made an ombre effect with dark grey at the top lightening all the way to white at the bottom. I don't think I have a photo, but it was my favourite bag for years and I wore it until it literally fell apart.





dcooney4 said:


> I love your bags. I enjoy the colors and textures of them. Keep them coming ! Love love love!



Thanks for the kind words, all! I hadn't noticed the similarity to Roberta di Camerino bags myself, but you're absolutely right! @jblended, that bag sounds absolutely fabulous. It's funny how we can miss bags, isn't it? I had a big slouchy gray hobo from Big Buddha that I wore to bits, and I still haven't found one to really replace it.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Purses & Perfumes said:


> cowgirlsboots, here you go.  All my bags mostly just go in the car with me on drive-through errands.
> 
> View attachment 4925653



Thank-you @Purses & Perfumes ! I love your WOC- so beautiful! I think I saw the corresponding wallet on Emma Anders´ youtube.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Bag #5- new to me vintage Gucci. 30-40 years old never looked so good!


----------



## momasaurus

jblended said:


> You look incredible! Love the bags, obviously ha ha, but also really digging that jacket!
> 
> Happy I'm not alone in my fondness for the clutch stripe. I've never seen the Balenciaga ipad covers but love all things Bal! I'll have to Google them.
> 
> I can see why it would have been a favourite...seems like it would feel more 'real' and charming being only partially done, and it's technically the kids' tree since the adults didn't finish it for them!
> ___
> 
> I had an unexpected outing and went to visit my mum's new workplace! It's great seeing how well she's settled into this city and her new job so quickly. Any fears I'd had about her working through the pandemic, instead of sheltering, were cast aside as I watched her run around during her shift, grinning underneath her masks. She loves taking care of her patients and this is her calling so, I have to stop stressing and trust her judgement.
> I've been trying to donate blood so they can use my covid antibodies for critical patients but was turned away again due to my general health not being up to par. However, because I have antibodies and am safe to be around patients, they allowed me to sign up as a volunteer to help out the hospital admin when they're overwhelmed, so at least I'm doing something useful.
> 
> Carried this little beauty when I went to the hospital (I'm really screwing up the challenge and am now at bag no. 7!).
> View attachment 4925065
> 
> I don't know the brand; it was a vintage find. I like it because it reminds me of the Coach parker 16 convertible backpacks. It's the same measurements and shape, but more unique with the different types of leather (croc embossed, real snakeskin, suede, patent and smooth leather). Sorry for the light reflection, it's not easy to photograph it in a way where the different strips of leather show clearly.
> I was planning to buy that Coach backpack for my next birthday (online pic of black with gold turnlock), but having used this bag today, I'm reminded that it is essentially the same- perhaps, nicer?- so I've scrapped that idea. My bag closet really is ample!
> View attachment 4925068


I remember how worried we all were when you first talked about your mom's work. So glad it is proving fruitful and fulfilling!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SakuraSakura said:


> I live in Alberta, Canada. We are not allowed to have any guests in our homes and we’re under a fully mandatory mask order. It’s another lockdown that came too little too late for us. I am genuinely frustrated with the measures be enacted as had they been done sooner, we may have been able to celebrate Christmas with our families. I know so many people who are going to be alone during the holiday season. I hope they reach out and if they don’t, I’ll keep incessantly contacting them. A good friend of mine lives by herself in Ontario with no family nearby in a cramped apartment. I hope she’s okay.



Bless you for reaching out to your friends who are living on their own and might feel very lonely in the current situation. xx

Today we are waiting for the news on new lockdown rules for our province. Our planned Christmas trip to see the family is about to become impossible, I guess. But there´s video calls on fb messenger and we are grateful that everybody is healthy, so will make the best of it. 
Take care xx


----------



## momasaurus

Kimbashop said:


> Oh, we did this once too! it was really funny. the other not-so-funny thing was all of the broken ornaments (slipping out of little hands). I lost a few good ones that year. But their excitement was worth it.


I love our wooden ornaments, and the fabric things and the chains and garlands. We got rid of the few breakable glass ornaments long ago. Over the past few years friends have given me lovely glass ornaments, but honestly they stay in the box even though the kids are grown!


----------



## momasaurus

Annabel Lee said:


> On that note, I want to share some of my non-mainstream bags (Hipster bags? ) I have a ton more, mostly clutches/evening bags, but here are some of my favorites.
> 
> First up are the clutches.
> 
> The minaudiere with the funky design is from Anthropologie, though I'm not sure what brand. It is absolutely gorgeous with a little black dress, and sometimes I wear it with pewter heels to match the grays on the bag. I bought this during a bag ban just a couple years ago--I had to have it.
> The black satin clutch is THE perfect evening bag. It's visually interesting, elegant and has no visible hardware, so I can wear it with gold or silver jewelry. I got it on Zappos a million years ago.
> The rattan clutch is from a flea market. It's a bit fiddly with the clamshell style opening, but it is so cool, I don't care. I always get a ton of compliments on it too!
> View attachment 4925482
> 
> 
> And the day bags:
> 
> The olive tote with the cool handle is another find from Anthropologie. My mom has the same one, and we don't live in the same state, so it always makes me smile to carry it, because I think of her. Also, she has exquisite taste, so I'm in good company there.
> The bright blue bag was a find from a cool gift store. Depending on how you view the bag, the rainbow strip in the middle appears wider/narrower. I love this bag with a plainer outfit--talk about a pop of color! I love it with grays in particular.
> It might be hard to see, but the velvet bag has a trompe l'oeil buckle effect. We don't get much of a winter where I live, so I'm not sure I had any business buying such a seasonal bag, but I absolutely love this. And I always pet it when I wear it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4925484


All very cool! I love that rattan clutch so much.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> I convinced my brother he should find a local artist to do it. It would have cost a small fortune for him to ship the painting and in truth I really did not want to do it. My studio area is not that big and it would have been a nightmare to accomplish here. I have instead done a few animal portraits that are surprise gifts for people and continued taking watercolor classes as I wanted to learn a new medium. I have not painted on any bags yet though I did buy a starter kit. Probably once the holidays are over I will try that.



I think it was a good decision not to do the painting for your brother and I´m not talking about high shipping costs which imo wouldn´t be important when it came to a special work of art like this. 
But as soon as art becomes a chore at least for me it stops to be art. The feelings and passion, the trance they all disappear into the plight to perform and your result would not be what it should be. 
One day you will feel the urge to do a painting for your brother and do it with love and passion and not the slightest bit of feeling stressed about it and it will be that special token between him and you.


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> I might start painting or trying the paints out on a little triangle coin pouch , just to see how the paint reacts and dries. A simple flower or something of that nature. If I don't hate the result I will post it.


I hope you enjoy the process of painting on leather! I can imagine it would open up a whole other creative avenue if you find it to be fun.


BowieFan1971 said:


> Bag #5- new to me vintage Gucci. 30-40 years old never looked so good!


SO good!


Annabel Lee said:


> It's funny how we can miss bags, isn't it? I had a big slouchy gray hobo from Big Buddha that I wore to bits, and I still haven't found one to really replace it.


Yes! Particularly if there's some sentimental attachment or memory with the bag.


momasaurus said:


> I remember how worried we all were when you first talked about your mom's work. So glad it is proving fruitful and fulfilling!


Aww! Thank you so much! 
I had little doubt she'd find her rhythm quickly with the move (lots of experience there), but it has been very worrying seeing the covid numbers rising and wondering if she's making the right decision to continue working.
Having seen the hospital and procedures they follow, I know that it's as safe as it can possibly be. Beyond that, nothing is really in our hands so we'll keep hoping she's not exposed and that the vaccines will be effective once they're in circulation.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> I think it was a good decision not to do the painting for your brother and I´m not talking about high shipping costs which imo wouldn´t be important when it came to a special work of art like this.
> But as soon as art becomes a chore at least for me it stops to be art. The feelings and passion, the trance they all disappear into the plight to perform and your result would not be what it should be.
> One day you will feel the urge to do a painting for your brother and do it with love and passion and not the slightest bit of feeling stressed about it and it will be that special token between him and you.


You are  correct. It would have been a chore. He has quite a few of my paintings already. Ones I  really enjoyed painting .


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Here´s the De Manta after I worked on her last night. 
Most of the yucky (food?) stains and bits of red glitter came out. The suede is very good quality and did not mind a lot of brushing and erasing. At some point I stopped, though- clean is clean enough! Any more might have affected the leather. Being suede it shows pawprints immediately when you only touch it, anyway.
I refreshed the colour on the leather trims and repaired the edge coating, too. (Only repaired, as it wasn´t bad enough to remove and redo. Never touch a working part!) 





In the background on "Olga"´s head there is my latest millinery project made from a very random 80ies hat. (Not finished, yet.)


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> You are  correct. It would have been a chore. He has quite a few of my paintings already. Ones I  really enjoyed painting .


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Here´s the De Manta after I worked on her last night.
> Most of the yucky (food?) stains and bits of red glitter came out. The suede is very good quality and did not mind a lot of brushing and erasing. At some point I stopped, though- clean is clean enough! Any more might have affected the leather. Being suede it shows pawprints immediately when you only touch it, anyway.
> I refreshed the colour on the leather trims and repaired the edge coating, too. (Only repaired, as it wasn´t bad enough to remove and redo. Never touch a working part!)
> 
> View attachment 4926041
> View attachment 4926042
> 
> 
> In the background on "Olga"´s head there is my latest millinery project made from a very random 80ies hat. (Not finished, yet.)


Both look great.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Both look great.


Thank-you! 
I showed the De Manta to DH last night after working on it and got a very questioning look when I told him this was the cheapest De Manta on the market...  I guess he didn´t believe me and that while for once I wasn´t glossing over the price.


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> This is true of every country right now and it's depressing me. I won't go into detail not to derail the thread, but my covid issues are far from resolved even though I'm months into my recovery now. I'm so saddened by the people who still, after all these months and the skyrocketing number of deaths, choose not to cooperate.


Your issues post-COVID are not uncommon. I have two friends—one a nurse, the other an elite athlete— who had COVID and are still having issues weekend and months after the virus left their system just because you don’t die does not mean this virus is no big deal. It ain’t the flu by any stretch of the imagination.

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## jblended

@dcooney4 Is your new avatar one of the recent commissions? Your work is outstanding! Sorry, you must hear this all the time but I'm blown away by your talent! 



cowgirlsboots said:


> Here´s the De Manta after I worked on her last night.
> Most of the yucky (food?) stains and bits of red glitter came out. The suede is very good quality and did not mind a lot of brushing and erasing. At some point I stopped, though- clean is clean enough! Any more might have affected the leather. Being suede it shows pawprints immediately when you only touch it, anyway.
> I refreshed the colour on the leather trims and repaired the edge coating, too. (Only repaired, as it wasn´t bad enough to remove and redo. Never touch a working part!)
> 
> View attachment 4926041
> View attachment 4926042
> 
> 
> In the background on "Olga"´s head there is my latest millinery project made from a very random 80ies hat. (Not finished, yet.)


Oh wow! You got it looking amazing in no time at all! I'm impressed!
I hope this one is a keeper for you, simply because I selfishly want to see lots of pictures of it when you take it out! I can't wait to see how you'd style it with one of your lovely coats. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you!
> I showed the De Manta to DH last night after working on it and got a very questioning look when I told him this was the cheapest De Manta on the market...  I guess he didn´t believe me and that while for once I wasn´t glossing over the price.


----------



## jblended

BowieFan1971 said:


> Your issues post-COVID are not uncommon. I have two friends—one a nurse, the other an elite athlete— who had COVID and are still having issues weekend and months after the virus left their system just because you don’t die does not mean this virus is no big deal. It ain’t the flu by any stretch of the imagination.


My heart goes out to them and I hope they can shake off the remnants of the virus. It's really challenging trying to get back to normal life when there are so many lingering issues. I am trying to be patient with my body as it heals but the process is proving slow and taxing.

I wish people would stop comparing it to the flu (not you, but those who dismiss the severity of it). The flu is harsh enough as it is, so the comparison doesn't really hold up anyway, and covid is another degree of devastating that I wish people would start to understand for their own safety.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Never saw a De Manta before and it typically isn’t my style bag, but then I saw yours and then I saw THIS!!!! Wow! Stunning!


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> @dcooney4 Is your new avatar one of the recent commissions? Your work is outstanding! Sorry, you must hear this all the time but I'm blown away by your talent!
> 
> 
> Oh wow! You got it looking amazing in no time at all! I'm impressed!
> I hope this one is a keeper for you, simply because I selfishly want to see lots of pictures of it when you take it out! I can't wait to see how you'd style it with one of your lovely coats.


Thanks! That is one I did last year. I just like it. I love animals.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

My bags in current rotation


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I may have cracked the code on the Astra satchel. Chain strap for shoulder carry. If I order another for a second try I would have them make a softer version with a chain/leather strap with a nice shoulder carry drop like my new lock. Unsure if I would keep the top handle. Thoughts? I may order another before the end of the year in mud (a rosey taupe) Verona (chewy, shimmery) leather with lambskin lining before it's discontinued.


----------



## BowieFan1971

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I may have cracked the code on the Astra satchel. Chain strap for shoulder carry. If I order another for a second try I would have them make a softer version with a chain/leather strap with a nice shoulder carry drop like my new lock. Unsure if I would keep the top handle. Thoughts? I may order another before the end of the year in mud (a rosey taupe) Verona (chewy, shimmery) leather with lambskin lining before it's discontinued.


The upside and downside to custom...you can get what you want but sometimes a designer knows what they are doing better than we do and that is why they don’t offer a bag how we think we would want it.


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> My bags in current rotation


Seriously drool worthy!


----------



## ElainePG

keodi said:


> you know funny you mentioned that, as it was one of my concerns as well, it was part of the reason why I decided to rent it, to try it out for a month, and see if it was worth purchasing, but after using it, I found that it didn't bother me, and the bag was so practical and convenient! *then as I went to contact a personal shopper to get one at FSH boutique, the boutique closed due to Covid*.


Ugh. Frustrating! So now are you still going to get one? Just biding your time?


----------



## ElainePG

Kimbashop said:


> I love everyone's holiday tree pics! We have been decorating since Thanksgiving in my house.
> Here is our tree. Each year, we visit a local tree farm and cut down our tree. It's been a wonderful tradition.
> And, for the 5 bags in 1 month challenge, I have worn 2 so far (posted below). The Massaccesi Soulmate has quickly risen to the top of my fave bags. It's lovely and easy to carry, and holds a lot while looking stylish.  The second bag is an early Christmas present to myself: Givenchy small Antigona soft. I took advantage of an amazing black Friday sale where I got the bag for nearly half off. It's a wonderful bag, versatile and has also become a favorite rather quickly.
> 
> View attachment 4923265
> View attachment 4923266
> View attachment 4923267


I love your Christmas tree tradition. And your tree just looks magical, all decorated and sparkly.

Loving both bags. Congrats on getting your Antigona at such a great price. Well done!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> This is true! Unless you decide you need a cupholder, and want this outrageous Birkin with pockets and cupholder. I thought this was a joke when I first saw it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923526


You mean it ISN'T a joke????


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> Hi Elaine, I hope everything will go well on your hospital stay!  I’ve not been in the forum much lately, so my belated post on this.  *Btw, I’ve almost forgotten about your Cassis!*


Thank you for the good wishes, dear.

Tell you the truth, I had pretty much forgotten about my Cassis as well! I got it way back in January, carried it nonstop for a few weeks, put it away (intending to put it back in the rotation in March), and then… well…


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> *December challenge* - bag 2
> 
> Voilà, December bag number two and a breach of the rules of this topic as I just bought it instead of keeping away from the the vile internet and all the tempting offers and moisturize the bags I already have...
> 
> View attachment 4923548
> 
> 
> Dior St. Germain bag from 2006
> 
> It arrived today and did not disappoint at all.
> Great leather, addictive Dior smell. The only "faults" it has are slightly rubbed lower corners, only the colour, not the leather itself. Off to moisturize it...
> 
> Have a lovely day everyone!


Great bag! What color is it? It looks chocolate brown from here. I love your comment about the "Dior smell." I'm sure your right; every brand has its own aroma!


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> That bag is so totally gorgeous!!


Thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I received a bag today that I'm sort of torn about in both form and function. I love this shade of navy but the contrasting bright blue will limit it's suitability for many outfits..I put this one together with all navy pieces with a fun RGB slogan, "not fragile like a flower, fragile like a bomb." I think it works with this ensemble but it's not going to be easy to pair this bag with my wardrobe but perhaps in summer much easier with dark denim shorts and a solid top. ‍♀


I love the pairing of the bag and the RBG top (and of course, the RBG slogan is terrific). To my eye, because of the bright blue contrast I think this bag would work with colors other than navy. I could see it with brown, and I could also see it with black. And medium blue, if you have any. Jeans, of course, but your top wouldn't have to be navy. In fact, a lighter color top would make the bag stand out. If you wear a navy top, the bag sort of disappears.

Is this a MM bag? I think I was drooling over it on his site. And then reminding myself that I didn't need another bag.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Your weight sounds ideal. A lot depends on your frame and where you carry the weight. As we get older, I think we look better with a little more weight. Our faces don't look as gaunt.


The French writer Collette apparently said "After a certain age a woman can have either a face or a figure. Not both."    (I don't know if she actually said it. And I'm multitasking, so I don't want to look it up.)


----------



## Vintage Leather

jblended said:


> My heart goes out to them and I hope they can shake off the remnants of the virus. It's really challenging trying to get back to normal life when there are so many lingering issues. I am trying to be patient with my body as it heals but the process is proving slow and taxing.
> 
> I wish people would stop comparing it to the flu (not you, but those who dismiss the severity of it). The flu is harsh enough as it is, so the comparison doesn't really hold up anyway, and covid is another degree of devastating that I wish people would start to understand for their own safety.



I can understand comparing it to the flu as long as people aren’t ableist jerks lacking perspective...

In 1918, over 50 million people died of the flu. The flu vaccine was developed in 1930. In 2019, “only” half a million people died of the flu.

The flu is deadly unless a person is already healthy when they contract it and has access to vaccines and time to recover.

So that’s good news for 2110?!

Sorry for the soap box, but my immune system is compromised, and most bouts of the flu (which I contract even after faithfully getting my shot every darn year) result in either pneumonia or bronchitis


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> @dcooney4 Is your new avatar one of the recent commissions? Your work is outstanding! Sorry, you must hear this all the time but I'm blown away by your talent!
> 
> 
> Oh wow! You got it looking amazing in no time at all! I'm impressed!
> I hope this one is a keeper for you, simply because I selfishly want to see lots of pictures of it when you take it out! I can't wait to see how you'd style it with one of your lovely coats.



Aww, thank-you! It definetely is a keeper! No way I´d ever find another that cheap and this nice after only a little basic tlc. I think it´ll look great with almost everything.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Never saw a De Manta before and it typically isn’t my style bag, but then I saw yours and then I saw THIS!!!! Wow! Stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4926075



Wow! That´s a stunning design! The De Manta was (and maybe still is? Little do I know!) made in lots and lots of designs and materials with the runway designs being the most spectacular.


----------



## Kimbashop

cowgirlsboots said:


> Here´s the De Manta after I worked on her last night.
> Most of the yucky (food?) stains and bits of red glitter came out. The suede is very good quality and did not mind a lot of brushing and erasing. At some point I stopped, though- clean is clean enough! Any more might have affected the leather. Being suede it shows pawprints immediately when you only touch it, anyway.
> I refreshed the colour on the leather trims and repaired the edge coating, too. (Only repaired, as it wasn´t bad enough to remove and redo. Never touch a working part!)
> 
> View attachment 4926041
> View attachment 4926042
> 
> 
> In the background on "Olga"´s head there is my latest millinery project made from a very random 80ies hat. (Not finished, yet.)


wow - she cleaned up well. That suede and trim look gorgeous.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> I took the day off looking at screens yesterday and spent the day with a friend out walking, and today I had a call with an eye specialist who's given me exercises to do 'till Friday when I see him IRL.
> 
> Couple of days late but some pics from Saturday. The Gucci Leonardo-print tin is full of traditional Italian biscuits, and I haven't opened the other yet, but they're both presents from my SA and SM. I'm glad I wore my new Gucci things to go in, there must be a satisfaction of seeing clients wearing their things and not just buying.
> 
> Champers at Hermes where I returned my Calvi MM. Hope I'll be able to swap for a CSGM at the weekend, but waiting for the word on a transfer. Once the credit note is spent, I'll order a custom Calvi (or 2). One for cards and one for business cards. No more Calvi MMs or GMs unless they do them in Swift (or another fab leather).


You AND your presents look so festive! (And now I want to sip champagne and nibble on biscuits.)

I hope your eye specialist has good news for you tomorrow.


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> Bag number 4 for December- YSL Muse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923870


The Muse is a classic, especially in black.


----------



## Kimbashop

BowieFan1971 said:


> Your issues post-COVID are not uncommon. I have two friends—one a nurse, the other an elite athlete— who had COVID and are still having issues weekend and months after the virus left their system just because you don’t die does not mean this virus is no big deal. It ain’t the flu by any stretch of the imagination.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon!


same here --- my neighbor who is in his 40s contracted COVID while on sabbatical in Sweden exactly 1 year ago. he had a COVID-induced stroke which led to other issues. His lungs just healed (officially) from the virus 1 month ago. He is currently on disability leave from the university in the U.S. because he can't function cognitively, and has zero physical endurance for teaching. He was a triathlete and competitive cross-country skier and runner. A good day for him now is being able to walk a full block. It has been devasting to watch his decline. Curiously, his wife and children had the virus and are fine.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you @Purses & Perfumes ! I love your WOC- so beautiful! I think I saw the corresponding wallet on Emma Anders´ youtube.


Thanks, cowgirlsboots!  I watched the bag collection video by Emma Anders on YouTube and she has a lovely collection.  Yes, she does have the Camellia WOC.  I do wish WOCs were a tad bigger, but I really love the Camellia pattern and wanted something in that pattern, and am happy to have it in my collection.

You did an amazing job on the De Manta clutch!  I think it's such a cool and interesting shape. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Bag #5- new to me vintage Gucci. 30-40 years old never looked so good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4926030


Wow, hard to believe this is 30 to 40 years old.  Congrats!  I love vintage bags, and am drawn to some styles that are maybe about a decade old (so not really vintage, maybe).  I just haven't explored the vintage bag market yet.


dcooney4 said:


> Thanks! That is one I did last year. I just like it. I love animals.


Your paintings are beautiful!  My mom used to paint and she always loved birds so her paintings usually always had birds in them.  I keep thinking I should paint but somehow have never gotten around to doing it.

@jblended, I am sorry to hear that you are having lingering health issues.  Hope you feel better soon, and I hope these issues will soon be a thing of the past.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Oops, posted twice.


----------



## Kimbashop

SouthernPurseGal said:


> My bags in current rotation


What a stunning rotation! wow. What is the bag to the left of the Astra? They look good together!


----------



## Kimbashop

ElainePG said:


> I love your Christmas tree tradition. And your tree just looks magical, all decorated and sparkly.
> 
> Loving both bags. Congrats on getting your Antigona at such a great price. Well done!


Thank you, Elaine! I have been enjoying our tree immensely now that the living room has essentially become my home office. 

I  LOVE a good bargain. The Antigona has been perfect for me in nearly every way. It's "quiet" in terms of design and logo and it is a great size. I love that I can undo the sides to turn it into a larger tote when I need the extra room.


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> Bags 4, 5 and 6 (oops) for the December challenge. I'm basically grabbing a different bag for each errand I run.
> I've shared the first two before: Coach ombre, KS Owl bag. The third is the Halston suede convertible clutch.
> The Halston is actually a brick red suede, it came out brighter in the photo. Definitely in my top 10 bags of my collection. The interior of the flap is glovetanned leather.
> Looking forward to rotating the 6 bags for the rest of the month.
> View attachment 4924148
> View attachment 4924149


Wow… that Halston!!!    And the KS owl is just so darned cute.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> Great bag! What color is it? It looks chocolate brown from here. I love your comment about the "Dior smell." I'm sure your right; every brand has its own aroma!



Thank-you @ElainePG ! Chocolate brown sounds like the correct description to me. 
Here´s  the bag sitting in my car this afternoon to go grocery shopping.


----------



## Kimbashop

In the spirit of sharing unique, vintage bags, I decided to shop my closet for some of my own. This picture highlights 3 vintage gals, one of which belonged to my mom and two of which I thrifted at a local shop.




The one on the left was my Mom's. She had little means and never cared for fashion or buying clothes but acquired this bag in her 20's, right around the time she got married to my dad, I think. This bag is one I have always loved. It isn't branded but has a "made in Italy" tag on the inside. It appears to be a combination of straw, thick plastic flower beading, and thick lining that reminds me a bit of Marco Massaccesi's bag linings -- a thick, ribbed fabric (cotton?). There is a crack in the plastic top handle, but I adore this bag and have used it on occasion. Mostly I keep it because it reminds me of my mom and what it must have meant to her to have a dress bag from Italy!

The middle and right bags are from a local shop. The black is snakeskin and the brown is lizard. they are fun top handles for a brunch or evening out. I believe they were designed in the 1950s but I will have to check on that.

Tomorrow I will pull out other vintage bags.


----------



## 880

dcooney4 said:


> I might start painting or trying the paints out on a little triangle coin pouch , just to see how the paint reacts and dries. A simple flower or something of that nature. If I don't hate the result I will post it.


Glad you ended up not having to do the massive three part canvas for your brother, especially since it wasn’t something that excited you. Would love to see the triangle pouch. I have a few art bags in process ( one metallic — to replace a beater HAC and one blue camo, but although I paint on canvas, leather is not my wheelhouse  I would rather ask @docride to do the work, as she is an artist in that medium.
. @Kimbashop, I love the beige beaded one with that kind of framed handle and the thick lining. It’s especiallly nice that it was your moms!
@SouthernPurseGal , I love the blue and black purse and the way you styled it. If it were up to me, I’d keep the top handle, bc I once took the top handle off of a bag (TBH, my mom had borrowed the bag and wasn’t careful and the handle fastening had worn out on one side) and some balance  is now missing. . . Also, forgot to say that I love the group portrait of your bags in current rotation
@Purses & Perfumes, if you decide to try to paint, blick on line always has great sales, just sayin’!


----------



## ElainePG

Annabel Lee said:


> On that note, I want to share some of my non-mainstream bags (Hipster bags? ) I have a ton more, mostly clutches/evening bags, but here are some of my favorites.
> 
> First up are the clutches.
> 
> The minaudiere with the funky design is from Anthropologie, though I'm not sure what brand. It is absolutely gorgeous with a little black dress, and sometimes I wear it with pewter heels to match the grays on the bag. I bought this during a bag ban just a couple years ago--I had to have it.
> The black satin clutch is THE perfect evening bag. It's visually interesting, elegant and has no visible hardware, so I can wear it with gold or silver jewelry. I got it on Zappos a million years ago.
> The rattan clutch is from a flea market. It's a bit fiddly with the clamshell style opening, but it is so cool, I don't care. I always get a ton of compliments on it too!
> View attachment 4925482
> 
> 
> And the day bags:
> 
> The olive tote with the cool handle is another find from Anthropologie. My mom has the same one, and we don't live in the same state, so it always makes me smile to carry it, because I think of her. Also, she has exquisite taste, so I'm in good company there.
> The bright blue bag was a find from a cool gift store. Depending on how you view the bag, the rainbow strip in the middle appears wider/narrower. I love this bag with a plainer outfit--talk about a pop of color! I love it with grays in particular.
> It might be hard to see, but the velvet bag has a trompe l'oeil buckle effect. We don't get much of a winter where I live, so I'm not sure I had any business buying such a seasonal bag, but I absolutely love this. And I always pet it when I wear it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4925484


Thank you for this post. I love your bags! So visually interesting, and it's great that you also included the outfits you pair them with. I can just imagine the little Anthropologie clutch with a black dress & pewter heels.


----------



## ElainePG

Kimbashop said:


> In the spirit of sharing unique, vintage bags, I decided to shop my closet for some of my own. This picture highlights 3 vintage gals, one of which belonged to my mom and two of which I thrifted at a local shop.
> 
> View attachment 4926531
> 
> 
> The one on the left was my Mom's. She had little means and never cared for fashion or buying clothes but acquired this bag in her 20's, right around the time she got married to my dad, I think. This bag is one I have always loved. It isn't branded but has a "made in Italy" tag on the inside. It appears to be a combination of straw, thick plastic flower beading, and thick lining that reminds me a bit of Marco Massaccesi's bag linings -- a thick, ribbed fabric (cotton?). There is a crack in the plastic top handle, but I adore this bag and have used it on occasion. Mostly I keep it because it reminds me of my mom and what it must have meant to her to have a dress bag from Italy!
> 
> The middle and right bags are from a local shop. The black is snakeskin and the brown is lizard. they are fun top handles for a brunch or evening out. I believe they were designed in the 1950s but I will have to check on that.
> 
> Tomorrow I will pull out other vintage bags.


So cool that you have a bag your mother wore when she was in her 20s. The other two bags scream late 1940s or early 1950s to me, just based on their shape & hardware, but I'm sure @papertiger will know for sure!


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> Bag #5- new to me vintage Gucci. 30-40 years old never looked so good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4926030


It's a stunning bag. Congratulations. But… really??? This bag is over 30 years old? Yikes… I don't think *I* looked this good when I was in my mid-thirties!


----------



## ElainePG

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I may have cracked the code on the Astra satchel. Chain strap for shoulder carry. If I order another for a second try I would have them make a softer version with a chain/leather strap with a nice shoulder carry drop like my new lock. *Unsure if I would keep the top handle. Thoughts?* I may order another before the end of the year in mud (a rosey taupe) Verona (chewy, shimmery) leather with lambskin lining before it's discontinued.


I've been staring at the Astra also. (I do NOT need a new bag. I do NOT need a new bag.)

If I were to order one, I would lose the top handle. It's one thing too many. It distracts from the overall design. Of course, then it wouldn't technically be a stachel. So where would the strap be attached? 

Assuming you & Marco can figure this out (and of course Marco is a genius) I'd do a leather strap rather than a chain strap, but that's just me… I don't like the feeling of a chain strap digging into my shoulder. If you have the option of both, that would work. Maybe the strap(s) could attach on the sides of the bag?

Rosey taupe in a shimmery leather sounds gorgeous! What would the contrast color be?

Lambskin lining would be luscious, but would it make the bag heavy? Again, that might just be me. I worry about the weight of bags.

Have fun planning! And show us photos when it arrives!


----------



## dcooney4

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thanks, cowgirlsboots!  I watched the bag collection video by Emma Anders on YouTube and she has a lovely collection.  Yes, she does have the Camellia WOC.  I do wish WOCs were a tad bigger, but I really love the Camellia pattern and wanted something in that pattern, and am happy to have it in my collection.
> 
> You did an amazing job on the De Manta clutch!  I think it's such a cool and interesting shape.
> 
> Wow, hard to believe this is 30 to 40 years old.  Congrats!  I love vintage bags, and am drawn to some styles that are maybe about a decade old (so not really vintage, maybe).  I just haven't explored the vintage bag market yet.
> 
> Your paintings are beautiful!  My mom used to paint and she always loved birds so her paintings usually always had birds in them.  I keep thinking I should paint but somehow have never gotten around to doing it.
> 
> @jblended, I am sorry to hear that you are having lingering health issues.  Hope you feel better soon, and I hope these issues will soon be a thing of the past.


Maybe start with a sketch book and some pencils. Something fun and no major clean up. Thanks for the compliment. I feel like a work in progress but it does cheer me on when someone likes my work.


----------



## dcooney4

dcooney4 said:


> Maybe start with a sketch book and some pencils. Something fun and no major clean up. Thanks for the compliment. I feel like a work in progress but it does cheer me on when someone likes my work. Also would love to see one of her bird pictures.


----------



## doni

momasaurus said:


> I love our wooden ornaments, and the fabric things and the chains and garlands. We got rid of the few breakable glass ornaments long ago. Over the past few years friends have given me lovely glass ornaments, but honestly they stay in the box even though the kids are grown!




I now take a few broken ornaments as part of the deal and I am at peace with that. Although there are a couple that I would be so sad to see go. Once our tree completely fell three times, and we had so many casualties, but my pair of glass ice skating boots I brought from America which go always on top miraculously survived each time, so I have decided they are magically indestructible 



Kimbashop said:


> In the spirit of sharing unique, vintage bags, I decided to shop my closet for some of my own. This picture highlights 3 vintage gals, one of which belonged to my mom and two of which I thrifted at a local shop.
> 
> View attachment 4926531
> 
> 
> The one on the left was my Mom's. She had little means and never cared for fashion or buying clothes but acquired this bag in her 20's, right around the time she got married to my dad, I think. This bag is one I have always loved. It isn't branded but has a "made in Italy" tag on the inside. It appears to be a combination of straw, thick plastic flower beading, and thick lining that reminds me a bit of Marco Massaccesi's bag linings -- a thick, ribbed fabric (cotton?). There is a crack in the plastic top handle, but I adore this bag and have used it on occasion. Mostly I keep it because it reminds me of my mom and what it must have meant to her to have a dress bag from Italy!
> 
> The middle and right bags are from a local shop. The black is snakeskin and the brown is lizard. they are fun top handles for a brunch or evening out. I believe they were designed in the 1950s but I will have to check on that.
> 
> Tomorrow I will pull out other vintage bags.



Love the bags and the stories!


----------



## doni

Annabel Lee said:


> On that note, I want to share some of my non-mainstream bags (Hipster bags? ) I have a ton more, mostly clutches/evening bags, but here are some of my favorites.
> 
> First up are the clutches.
> 
> The minaudiere with the funky design is from Anthropologie, though I'm not sure what brand. It is absolutely gorgeous with a little black dress, and sometimes I wear it with pewter heels to match the grays on the bag. I bought this during a bag ban just a couple years ago--I had to have it.
> The black satin clutch is THE perfect evening bag. It's visually interesting, elegant and has no visible hardware, so I can wear it with gold or silver jewelry. I got it on Zappos a million years ago.
> The rattan clutch is from a flea market. It's a bit fiddly with the clamshell style opening, but it is so cool, I don't care. I always get a ton of compliments on it too!
> View attachment 4925482



Love that rattan clutch. You don’t even need to wear it, would make so nice decoraction...



cowgirlsboots said:


> Here´s the De Manta after I worked on her last night.
> 
> In the background on "Olga"´s head there is my latest millinery project made from a very random 80ies hat. (Not finished, yet.)



Amazing! The suede looks scrumptious!
And love Olga and her hat!

Now, this thread is supposed to help with not shopping but it is not working... All this talk of vintage clutches... I am now considered a total impulse bag buy which was really not on the agenda... I really shouldn’t...
Maybe as a Christmas present...


----------



## dcooney4

doni said:


> I now take a few broken ornaments as part of the deal and I am at peace with that. Although there are a couple that I would be so sad to see go. Once our tree completely fell three times, and we had so many casualties, but my pair of glass ice skating boots I brought from America which go always on top miraculously survived each time, so I have decided they are magically indestructible
> 
> 
> 
> Love the bags and the stories!


With my pets we always put real glass and delicate ornaments at the top half of the tree and wooden and fake glass at the bottom half . Our cat thinks they are there for her amusement.


----------



## doni

dcooney4 said:


> With my pets we always put real glass and delicate ornaments at the top half of the tree and wooden and fake glass at the bottom half . Our cat things they are there for her amusement.


Good tip. This is going to be our first Christmas with our dog, and my husband is afraid he’ll mistake the tree for a toilet...


----------



## dcooney4

Kimbashop said:


> In the spirit of sharing unique, vintage bags, I decided to shop my closet for some of my own. This picture highlights 3 vintage gals, one of which belonged to my mom and two of which I thrifted at a local shop.
> 
> View attachment 4926531
> 
> 
> The one on the left was my Mom's. She had little means and never cared for fashion or buying clothes but acquired this bag in her 20's, right around the time she got married to my dad, I think. This bag is one I have always loved. It isn't branded but has a "made in Italy" tag on the inside. It appears to be a combination of straw, thick plastic flower beading, and thick lining that reminds me a bit of Marco Massaccesi's bag linings -- a thick, ribbed fabric (cotton?). There is a crack in the plastic top handle, but I adore this bag and have used it on occasion. Mostly I keep it because it reminds me of my mom and what it must have meant to her to have a dress bag from Italy!
> 
> The middle and right bags are from a local shop. The black is snakeskin and the brown is lizard. they are fun top handles for a brunch or evening out. I believe they were designed in the 1950s but I will have to check on that.
> 
> Tomorrow I will pull out other vintage bags.


What a wonderful memories attached to your moms bag.


----------



## momasaurus

jblended said:


> I hope you enjoy the process of painting on leather! I can imagine it would open up a whole other creative avenue if you find it to be fun.
> 
> SO good!
> 
> Yes! Particularly if there's some sentimental attachment or memory with the bag.
> 
> Aww! Thank you so much!
> I had little doubt she'd find her rhythm quickly with the move (lots of experience there), but it has been very worrying seeing the covid numbers rising and wondering if she's making the right decision to continue working.
> Having seen the hospital and procedures they follow, I know that it's as safe as it can possibly be. Beyond that, nothing is really in our hands so we'll keep hoping she's not exposed and that the vaccines will be effective once they're in circulation.


She should be able to get a vaccine soon!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> You mean it ISN'T a joke????


It's beyond baffling. Like those Kellys with the doll face and hands!!! Some people just have way too much disposable income. But also I'm surprised when H lowers the standards of taste.


----------



## momasaurus

Kimbashop said:


> same here --- my neighbor who is in his 40s contracted COVID while on sabbatical in Sweden exactly 1 year ago. he had a COVID-induced stroke which led to other issues. His lungs just healed (officially) from the virus 1 month ago. He is currently on disability leave from the university in the U.S. because he can't function cognitively, and has zero physical endurance for teaching. He was a triathlete and competitive cross-country skier and runner. A good day for him now is being able to walk a full block. It has been devasting to watch his decline. Curiously, his wife and children had the virus and are fine.


What a horrible story. How can people still not believe this is real?


----------



## momasaurus

Kimbashop said:


> In the spirit of sharing unique, vintage bags, I decided to shop my closet for some of my own. This picture highlights 3 vintage gals, one of which belonged to my mom and two of which I thrifted at a local shop.
> 
> View attachment 4926531
> 
> 
> The one on the left was my Mom's. She had little means and never cared for fashion or buying clothes but acquired this bag in her 20's, right around the time she got married to my dad, I think. This bag is one I have always loved. It isn't branded but has a "made in Italy" tag on the inside. It appears to be a combination of straw, thick plastic flower beading, and thick lining that reminds me a bit of Marco Massaccesi's bag linings -- a thick, ribbed fabric (cotton?). There is a crack in the plastic top handle, but I adore this bag and have used it on occasion. Mostly I keep it because it reminds me of my mom and what it must have meant to her to have a dress bag from Italy!
> 
> The middle and right bags are from a local shop. The black is snakeskin and the brown is lizard. they are fun top handles for a brunch or evening out. I believe they were designed in the 1950s but I will have to check on that.
> 
> Tomorrow I will pull out other vintage bags.


These are fantastic! That brown lizard is the perfect shape (look at all that space at the bottom), such a wonderful period piece!


----------



## momasaurus

doni said:


> I now take a few broken ornaments as part of the deal and I am at peace with that. Although there are a couple that I would be so sad to see go. Once our tree completely fell three times, and we had so many casualties, but my pair of glass ice skating boots I brought from America which go always on top miraculously survived each time, so I have decided they are magically indestructible
> 
> 
> 
> Love the bags and the stories!


How wonderful! Are you an ice skater? I took lessons (separately from them) when my kids were little. I loved getting the badges and stuff even though I never got very far technically.


----------



## momasaurus

doni said:


> Love that rattan clutch. You don’t even need to wear it, would make so nice decoraction...
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing! The suede looks scrumptious!
> And love Olga and her hat!
> 
> Now, this thread is supposed to help with not shopping but it is not working... All this talk of vintage clutches... I am now considered a total impulse bag buy which was really not on the agenda... I really shouldn’t...
> Maybe as a Christmas present...


Can you show us the tempting bag, by chance? We can maybe "help"....


----------



## papertiger

Kimbashop said:


> In the spirit of sharing unique, vintage bags, I decided to shop my closet for some of my own. This picture highlights 3 vintage gals, one of which belonged to my mom and two of which I thrifted at a local shop.
> 
> View attachment 4926531
> 
> 
> The one on the left was my Mom's. She had little means and never cared for fashion or buying clothes but acquired this bag in her 20's, right around the time she got married to my dad, I think. This bag is one I have always loved. It isn't branded but has a "made in Italy" tag on the inside. It appears to be a combination of straw, thick plastic flower beading, and thick lining that reminds me a bit of Marco Massaccesi's bag linings -- a thick, ribbed fabric (cotton?). There is a crack in the plastic top handle, but I adore this bag and have used it on occasion. Mostly I keep it because it reminds me of my mom and what it must have meant to her to have a dress bag from Italy!
> 
> The middle and right bags are from a local shop. The black is snakeskin and the brown is lizard. they are fun top handles for a brunch or evening out. I believe they were designed in the 1950s but I will have to check on that.
> 
> Tomorrow I will pull out other vintage bags.



I love the bag from your mum. Makes it so much extra-special. 

They could be early '50s although their boxy-shape(s) and scale of hardware suggests late-'40s. Once the 1950s got properly on its way, hand-held bags developed finer features, especially the slimmer handles. Definite shapes for sure, but a bit less 'square'. In fact very much what comes to mind when we think of lady-like handbags of today. The boxy shapes and sturdy straps carried-on, but often reserved fo shoulder bags, used for sightseeing and sportier (more casual) occasions.


----------



## BowieFan1971

A vintage bag made of cobra. A bag like this would have been custom and I think from the 50’s/60’s. No label in it, suede lining. A collector’s item, for sure. I have had it for sale on PM and eBay with no luck.


----------



## doni

momasaurus said:


> How wonderful! Are you an ice skater? I took lessons (separately from them) when my kids were little. I loved getting the badges and stuff even though I never got very far technically.



Oh dear no. But they are just lovely, covered in glitter and you hang them by the thread joining the two boots (a feature which for some reason I love). Mostly, they remind me of our wonderful Christmas when we were living in the States when my kids were little. Most of the other ornaments we brought back are long gone  



momasaurus said:


> Can you show us the tempting bag, by chance? We can maybe "help"....



I am pretty certain I am not getting any help here 
It is a vintage H box Faco clutch. Just saw it by chance and I don’t need it. But I LOVE the colors, looks in great condition, will surely find a use for it _and_ the seller accepted a (in my mind) very low offer...


----------



## 880

doni said:


> Oh dear no. But they are just lovely, covered in glitter and you hang them by the thread joining the two boots (a feature which for some reason I love). Mostly, they remind me of our wonderful Christmas when we were living in the States when my kids were little. Most of the other ornaments we brought back are long gone
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty certain I am not getting any help here
> It is a vintage H box Faco clutch. Just saw it by chance and I don’t need it. But I LOVE the colors, looks in great condition, will surely find a use for it _and_ the seller accepted a (in my mind) very low offer...
> 
> View attachment 4927110


Congrats! Love the falco! And if you ended up getting rid of your BV pouch, then you needed a clutch!


----------



## 880

I saw this bag this am, but I’m not going to get it bc how many impractical bags does one need  








						Auth HERMES Cacahuete Black Taurillon Clemence Shoulder Bag  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Auth HERMES Cacahuete Black Taurillon Clemence Shoulder Bag at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> I love the bag from your mum. Makes it so much extra-special.
> 
> *They could be early '50s although their boxy-shape(s) and scale of hardware suggests late-'40s. *Once the 1950s got properly on its way, hand-held bags developed finer features, especially the slimmer handles. Definite shapes for sure, but a bit less 'square'. In fact very much what comes to mind when we think of lady-like handbags of today. The boxy shapes and sturdy straps carried-on, but often reserved fo shoulder bags, used for sightseeing and sportier (more casual) occasions.


I KNEW you'd be able to pin down the time period, @papertiger ! So interesting to read about the evolution of handbags during that decade. I was there, but much too young to pay attention. And my Mom was for sure not a handbag person.

Speaking of vintage (late 1940s, I think) it's been a while since I showed this fun clutch. It's made of a special fabric called *cordé*. The handle is lucite. This isn't a family heirloom; I bought it from a site that specializes in vintage bags. But there is a family story involved. My great-uncle Joe had a (very tiny) factory in New York that produced cordé evening bags. I learned about this from my Mom a few years ago. She told me that all the women in the family carried one of Uncle Joe's cordé evening bags… even she did, and she wasn't particularly interested in bags! Of course, hers was long gone, so off I went to snag my very own.


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> A vintage bag made of cobra. A bag like this would have been custom and I think from the 50’s/60’s. No label in it, suede lining. A collector’s item, for sure. I have had it for sale on PM and eBay with no luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4927072
> View attachment 4927073
> View attachment 4927074
> View attachment 4927075


This is incredible. I can't believe it hasn't sold.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Kimbashop said:


> In the spirit of sharing unique, vintage bags, I decided to shop my closet for some of my own. This picture highlights 3 vintage gals, one of which belonged to my mom and two of which I thrifted at a local shop.
> 
> View attachment 4926531
> 
> 
> The one on the left was my Mom's. She had little means and never cared for fashion or buying clothes but acquired this bag in her 20's, right around the time she got married to my dad, I think. This bag is one I have always loved. It isn't branded but has a "made in Italy" tag on the inside. It appears to be a combination of straw, thick plastic flower beading, and thick lining that reminds me a bit of Marco Massaccesi's bag linings -- a thick, ribbed fabric (cotton?). There is a crack in the plastic top handle, but I adore this bag and have used it on occasion. Mostly I keep it because it reminds me of my mom and what it must have meant to her to have a dress bag from Italy!
> 
> The middle and right bags are from a local shop. The black is snakeskin and the brown is lizard. they are fun top handles for a brunch or evening out. I believe they were designed in the 1950s but I will have to check on that.
> 
> Tomorrow I will pull out other vintage bags.


I love the sweet bag on the left, and the story. I'd keep it too!


doni said:


> Oh dear no. But they are just lovely, covered in glitter and you hang them by the thread joining the two boots (a feature which for some reason I love). Mostly, they remind me of our wonderful Christmas when we were living in the States when my kids were little. Most of the other ornaments we brought back are long gone
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty certain I am not getting any help here
> It is a vintage H box Faco clutch. Just saw it by chance and I don’t need it. But I LOVE the colors, looks in great condition, will surely find a use for it _and_ the seller accepted a (in my mind) very low offer...
> 
> View attachment 4927110


... I love this!! 


ElainePG said:


> I KNEW you'd be able to pin down the time period, @papertiger ! So interesting to read about the evolution of handbags during that decade. I was there, but much too young to pay attention. And my Mom was for sure not a handbag person.
> 
> Speaking of vintage (1950s, I think) it's been a while since I showed this fun clutch. It's made of a special fabric called *cordé*. The handle is lucite. This isn't a family heirloom; I bought it from a site that specializes in vintage bags. But there is a family story involved. My great-uncle Joe had a (very tiny) factory in New York that produced cordé evening bags. I learned about this from my Mom a few years ago. She told me that all the women in the family carried one of Uncle Joe's cordé evening bags… even she did, and she wasn't particularly interested in bags! Of course, hers was long gone, so off I went to snag my very own.
> 
> View attachment 4927296


I just love the handle of this bag - it's beautiful!
(does your phone fit in it?)


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> I just love the handle of this bag - it's beautiful!
> *(does your phone fit in it?)*


It does! And that's unusual for vintage evening bags. This one is quite deep.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> It does! And that's unusual for vintage evening bags. This one is quite deep.


That's amazing! I bought a very pretty vintage metallic bag - so cute and has a clear divider and a kiss lock clasp - and my phone doesn't fit in it...


----------



## Kimbashop

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I may have cracked the code on the Astra satchel. Chain strap for shoulder carry. If I order another for a second try I would have them make a softer version with a chain/leather strap with a nice shoulder carry drop like my new lock. Unsure if I would keep the top handle. Thoughts? I may order another before the end of the year in mud (a rosey taupe) Verona (chewy, shimmery) leather with lambskin lining before it's discontinued.


I am #teamhandle with the Astra but that is because I bought it primarily with the idea of using it as a top-handle satchel rather than as a shoulder or crossbody bag. I really like the look of it, too. I think it would also look great without the handle as well -- very streamlined and would emphasize the east-west shape more. You could ask him to attach the straps on the side of the bag (he did this for someone else). He has lovely hardware for the side attachment.


----------



## doni

880 said:


> Congrats! Love the falco! And if you ended up getting rid of your BV pouch, then you needed a clutch!



I am _trying_ to get rid of my BV pouch. Not an easy sell ! All the other bags I have put on sale the last weeks (I’ve been good) have gone in days. Not this... But in any event, believe me, I could get rid of a few clutches and still not need one .

Do you have a Faco?
Still thinking about it...


----------



## Cookiefiend

Carrying the 5th bag in December - Proenza Schouler PS Courier. I’ve been to the office and the grocery - woo hoo! 
(I’ve carried the PS, the Goyard, the Dalvy, the LV Pallas, and the Nancy Gonzalez)


----------



## doni

880 said:


> I saw this bag this am, but I’m not going to get it bc how many impractical bags does one need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auth HERMES Cacahuete Black Taurillon Clemence Shoulder Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Auth HERMES Cacahuete Black Taurillon Clemence Shoulder Bag at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com



That is so cute... I am not much of a fan of Clemence though.

Get rid of one of your impractical bags so you can need another 



ElainePG said:


> I KNEW you'd be able to pin down the time period, @papertiger ! So interesting to read about the evolution of handbags during that decade. I was there, but much too young to pay attention. And my Mom was for sure not a handbag person.
> 
> Speaking of vintage (late 1940s, I think) it's been a while since I showed this fun clutch. It's made of a special fabric called *cordé*. The handle is lucite. This isn't a family heirloom; I bought it from a site that specializes in vintage bags. But there is a family story involved. My great-uncle Joe had a (very tiny) factory in New York that produced cordé evening bags. I learned about this from my Mom a few years ago. She told me that all the women in the family carried one of Uncle Joe's cordé evening bags… even she did, and she wasn't particularly interested in bags! Of course, hers was long gone, so off I went to snag my very own.
> 
> View attachment 4927296



What a nice story about the fabric! The lucite handle is gorgeous.


----------



## keodi

ElainePG said:


> Ugh. Frustrating! So now are you still going to get one? Just biding your time?


yep, i'm going to get one just biding time, until my personal shopper can travel again. the cost of the bag is about 40% cheaper than getting it state side.


momasaurus said:


> What a horrible story. How can people still not believe this is real?


i ask myself this very question as some make "it's fake" statements while out and about running errands


doni said:


> Oh dear no. But they are just lovely, covered in glitter and you hang them by the thread joining the two boots (a feature which for some reason I love). Mostly, they remind me of our wonderful Christmas when we were living in the States when my kids were little. Most of the other ornaments we brought back are long gone
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty certain I am not getting any help here
> It is a vintage H box Faco clutch. Just saw it by chance and I don’t need it. But I LOVE the colors, looks in great condition, will surely find a use for it _and_ the seller accepted a (in my mind) very low offer...
> 
> View attachment 4927110


I like it a lot, you should get it, sorry, i'm enabling..


ElainePG said:


> I KNEW you'd be able to pin down the time period, @papertiger ! So interesting to read about the evolution of handbags during that decade. I was there, but much too young to pay attention. And my Mom was for sure not a handbag person.
> 
> Speaking of vintage (late 1940s, I think) it's been a while since I showed this fun clutch. It's made of a special fabric called *cordé*. The handle is lucite. This isn't a family heirloom; I bought it from a site that specializes in vintage bags. But there is a family story involved. My great-uncle Joe had a (very tiny) factory in New York that produced cordé evening bags. I learned about this from my Mom a few years ago. She told me that all the women in the family carried one of Uncle Joe's cordé evening bags… even she did, and she wasn't particularly interested in bags! Of course, hers was long gone, so off I went to snag my very own.
> 
> View attachment 4927296


I love this clutch! the detailing is very cool! 


Cookiefiend said:


> Carrying the 5th bag in December - Proenza Schouler PS Courier. I’ve been to the office and the grocery - woo hoo!
> (I’ve carried the PS, the Goyard, the Dalvy, the LV Pallas, and the Nancy Gonzalez)
> View attachment 4927466


I love this bag!!! its beautiful!


----------



## Cookiefiend

keodi said:


> yep, i'm going to get one just biding time, until my personal shopper can travel again. the cost of the bag is about 40% cheaper than getting it state side.
> 
> i ask myself this very question as some make "it's fake" statements while out and about running errands
> 
> I like it a lot, you should get it, sorry, i'm enabling..
> 
> I love this clutch! the detailing is very cool!
> 
> I love this bag!!! its beautiful!


Thank you Keodi - it definitely filled a need I had - I've carried it 32 times since I bought it last year in April!


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> I KNEW you'd be able to pin down the time period, @papertiger ! So interesting to read about the evolution of handbags during that decade. I was there, but much too young to pay attention. And my Mom was for sure not a handbag person.
> 
> Speaking of vintage (late 1940s, I think) it's been a while since I showed this fun clutch. It's made of a special fabric called *cordé*. The handle is lucite. This isn't a family heirloom; I bought it from a site that specializes in vintage bags. But there is a family story involved. My great-uncle Joe had a (very tiny) factory in New York that produced cordé evening bags. I learned about this from my Mom a few years ago. She told me that all the women in the family carried one of Uncle Joe's cordé evening bags… even she did, and she wasn't particularly interested in bags! Of course, hers was long gone, so off I went to snag my very own.
> 
> View attachment 4927296



What an absolute beauty, a work of art. And of course, clutches were never more popular than in the '30s/'40s. That lucite looks magical. 

In that case I may have one of your uncles bags too! If I remember correctly, my cordé is milk chocolate brown and more boxy but totally adorable. If I come across it I'll post a pic.


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Carrying the 5th bag in December - Proenza Schouler PS Courier. I’ve been to the office and the grocery - woo hoo!
> (I’ve carried the PS, the Goyard, the Dalvy, the LV Pallas, and the Nancy Gonzalez)
> View attachment 4927466



That is pretty good going and so festive, loving that crackle-metallic


----------



## papertiger

doni said:


> I am _trying_ to get rid of my BV pouch. Not an easy sell ! All the other bags I have put on sale the last weeks (I’ve been good) have gone in days. Not this... But in any event, believe me, I could get rid of a few clutches and still not need one .
> 
> Do you have a Faco?
> Still thinking about it...



Get it. My 1938 (almost the same buy more rounded tongue) is favourite clutch, I even wore it on the red carpet to an award ceremony.


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> A vintage bag made of cobra. A bag like this would have been custom and I think from the 50’s/60’s. No label in it, suede lining. A collector’s item, for sure. I have had it for sale on PM and eBay with no luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4927072
> View attachment 4927073
> View attachment 4927074
> View attachment 4927075



People are so blasé. Stick a logo on a piece and cardboard and they salivate. Makes no sense.


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> That is pretty good going and so festive, loving that crackle-metallic


Thank you!
It is very well made, and I adore the leather interior. It is very shiny, making it a perfect sparkly pop... I could even tuck the chain strap inside the bag and carry it as a clutch if needed - it's very versatile on top of everything else!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

dcooney4 said:


> Maybe start with a sketch book and some pencils. Something fun and no major clean up. Thanks for the compliment. I feel like a work in progress but it does cheer me on when someone likes my work.


Your paintings look great and I would love to see pictures of any future projects including the painting on the purse when you get around to it.  I actually don't have any of my mom's paintings here.  They are with my brother at the moment -- before my mom passed away about four years ago, she lived close to my brother and his family, and her paintings are currently over there.  I was originally planning on bringing one or two of her paintings back with me this year, but will not be travelling at present, given the current covid situation.  Hopefully, next year I will be able to travel and also take some pictures to post.

Thank you for the suggestions about starting with a sketch book and some pencils.  That is a great idea.  I was also wondering if I should just get a water color kit from the craft store -- you know, the kind that have the canvas, design and the paints included.  I would actually love to paint in oils versus water color but I am thinking that  water color paints would be easier for a beginner?
@880, thank you for sharing about blick on line.  Is that a craft store?  I will go check it out.


----------



## Kimbashop

880 said:


> Glad you ended up not having to do the massive three part canvas for your brother, especially since it wasn’t something that excited you. Would love to see the triangle pouch. I have a few art bags in process ( one metallic — to replace a beater HAC and one blue camo, but although I paint on canvas, leather is not my wheelhouse  I would rather ask @docride to do the work, as she is an artist in that medium.
> . @Kimbashop, I love the beige beaded one with that kind of framed handle and the thick lining. It’s especiallly nice that it was your moms!
> @SouthernPurseGal , I love the blue and black purse and the way you styled it. If it were up to me, I’d keep the top handle, bc I once took the top handle off of a bag (TBH, my mom had borrowed the bag and wasn’t careful and the handle fastening had worn out on one side) and some balance  is now missing. . . Also, forgot to say that I love the group portrait of your bags in current rotation
> @Purses & Perfumes, if you decide to try to paint, blick on line always has great sales, just sayin’!





ElainePG said:


> So cool that you have a bag your mother wore when she was in her 20s. The other two bags scream late 1940s or early 1950s to me, just based on their shape & hardware, but I'm sure @papertiger will know for sure!





doni said:


> I now take a few broken ornaments as part of the deal and I am at peace with that. Although there are a couple that I would be so sad to see go. Once our tree completely fell three times, and we had so many casualties, but my pair of glass ice skating boots I brought from America which go always on top miraculously survived each time, so I have decided they are magically indestructible
> 
> 
> 
> Love the bags and the stories!





dcooney4 said:


> What a wonderful memories attached to your moms bag.





momasaurus said:


> These are fantastic! That brown lizard is the perfect shape (look at all that space at the bottom), such a wonderful period piece!





papertiger said:


> I love the bag from your mum. Makes it so much extra-special.
> 
> They could be early '50s although their boxy-shape(s) and scale of hardware suggests late-'40s. Once the 1950s got properly on its way, hand-held bags developed finer features, especially the slimmer handles. Definite shapes for sure, but a bit less 'square'. In fact very much what comes to mind when we think of lady-like handbags of today. The boxy shapes and sturdy straps carried-on, but often reserved fo shoulder bags, used for sightseeing and sportier (more casual) occasions.





Cookiefiend said:


> I love the sweet bag on the left, and the story. I'd keep it too!
> 
> ... I love this!!
> 
> I just love the handle of this bag - it's beautiful!
> (does your phone fit in it?)


Thank you all! My mother passed away 12 years ago this Tuesday (December 8). It is hard to believe that all those years have passed without her. So, yes, the bag is very special to me, as is her recipe box! 

@880 , thanks for the information on the bag era. That is really helpful! They are such fun to look at and carry. I'm fond of bags that sit comfortable on on the wrist (I like wristlets, too).


----------



## 880

Purses & Perfumes said:


> included. I would actually love to paint in oils versus water color but I am thinking that water color paints would be easier for a beginner?
> @880, thank you for sharing about blick on line. Is that a craft store? I will go check it out


Hi @Purses & Perfumes, here is the link to blick. https://www.dickblick.com/
if you get on their mailing list, there are daily deals. @dcooney4 can also advise you.  I am a visual artist and my preferred medium is oil paint. Although it’s messier and a bit more of a commitment than watercolor, I think it’s easier bc you can continually rework it (paint wet over wet or wait until it dries). Also, nowadays, there are oil paints that mix with water and also premixed medium that vary in finishes. Something called neo meglip gives oil paint a fluffy texture and almost the look of cotton candy on the canvas. Have fun experimenting, and feel free to PM if you have any questions. P.s. there are coated papers if you don’t want to get into canvas and just ant to play around. I recommend either isabey or escoda brushes, but they were better years ago than today.
@Kimbashop, I’m sorry about your mom, but it’s so nice that you can surround yourself with tangible tokens of memories. i think another poster may have given you wristlet info, hugs.
@SouthernPurseGal, I hope your dog is recovering well from his two procedures!
@cowgirlsboots, I love scrolling Japanese reseller sites ‍♀️for vintage H bags. There are a variety of clutches including the faco. all very different than the usual TPF. . . 
@doni, I don’t have a faco, but I’ve often thought of one. I did buy two pouch like bags on Etsy bc I wasn’t sure about the commitment of carrying a purse like a lap dog. I do love the look of the pouch, but since I don’t have a car lifestyle, I haven’t used them very much.  Here is a pic of the Etsy ones (the colors are warmer IRL) next to a box kelly longue wallet for scale.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

doni said:


> Oh dear no. But they are just lovely, covered in glitter and you hang them by the thread joining the two boots (a feature which for some reason I love). Mostly, they remind me of our wonderful Christmas when we were living in the States when my kids were little. Most of the other ornaments we brought back are long gone
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty certain I am not getting any help here
> It is a vintage H box Faco clutch. Just saw it by chance and I don’t need it. But I LOVE the colors, looks in great condition, will surely find a use for it _and_ the seller accepted a (in my mind) very low offer...
> 
> View attachment 4927110



Sooo pretty! Perfect for a Christmas present! I haven´t ever seen this model before- well, it´s no wonder as I have no clue of H bags. It makes me smile and want to stroke the perfect leather. Agreed- I am no help....


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> I KNEW you'd be able to pin down the time period, @papertiger ! So interesting to read about the evolution of handbags during that decade. I was there, but much too young to pay attention. And my Mom was for sure not a handbag person.
> 
> Speaking of vintage (late 1940s, I think) it's been a while since I showed this fun clutch. It's made of a special fabric called *cordé*. The handle is lucite. This isn't a family heirloom; I bought it from a site that specializes in vintage bags. But there is a family story involved. My great-uncle Joe had a (very tiny) factory in New York that produced cordé evening bags. I learned about this from my Mom a few years ago. She told me that all the women in the family carried one of Uncle Joe's cordé evening bags… even she did, and she wasn't particularly interested in bags! Of course, hers was long gone, so off I went to snag my very own.
> 
> View attachment 4927296



What a wonderful bag! A piece of history!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

My dog was neutered and had his eyes operated on. I'm babying him..
And working from home with two small kids. And another puppy. Argh!

It was the dior new lock to the left of the Astra. I believe.
I think the Astra without the handle would be fine as a hobo flap like the new lock....but it's fine with the handle too. Definitely needs a chain/leather strap, I don't love all chain on my shoulders.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> A vintage bag made of cobra. A bag like this would have been custom and I think from the 50’s/60’s. No label in it, suede lining. A collector’s item, for sure. I have had it for sale on PM and eBay with no luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4927072
> View attachment 4927073
> View attachment 4927074
> View attachment 4927075


Have you tried Etsy? I find there are more vintage collectors on there who would recognize its value.


----------



## whateve

doni said:


> Oh dear no. But they are just lovely, covered in glitter and you hang them by the thread joining the two boots (a feature which for some reason I love). Mostly, they remind me of our wonderful Christmas when we were living in the States when my kids were little. Most of the other ornaments we brought back are long gone
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty certain I am not getting any help here
> It is a vintage H box Faco clutch. Just saw it by chance and I don’t need it. But I LOVE the colors, looks in great condition, will surely find a use for it _and_ the seller accepted a (in my mind) very low offer...
> 
> View attachment 4927110


I love this!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> Hi @Purses & Perfumes, here is the link to blick. https://www.dickblick.com/
> if you get on their mailing list, there are daily deals. @dcooney4 can also advise you.  I am a visual artist and my preferred medium is oil paint. Although it’s messier and a bit more of a commitment than watercolor, I think it’s easier bc you can continually rework it (paint wet over wet or wait until it dries). Also, nowadays, there are oil paints that mix with water and also premixed medium that vary in finishes. Something called neo meglip gives oil paint a fluffy texture and almost the look of cotton candy on the canvas. Have fun experimenting, and feel free to PM if you have any questions. P.s. there are coated papers if you don’t want to get into canvas and just ant to play around.


Thank you for the link.  I will be checking it out soon.  That is so cool that you're a visual artist and paint in oils too -- happy to know that I can turn to you for input if I have any questions! And I agree with you about the advantages of oil paint, especially the reworking aspect. That is the one thing I remember not enjoying about water color, when I've dabbled in it in the past. With water colors, I always ended up with some blotchiness if I tried to paint over or change something. It's one of the reasons I like oil paints as well, but oil painting is also more commitment, and that is something I have to consider as well -- just not sure if I am able to get started right now on something that requires more time commitment, or if I should wait for a few months. Will explore a bit and think about it some more. Thanks for all the info!


----------



## whateve

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Your paintings look great and I would love to see pictures of any future projects including the painting on the purse when you get around to it.  I actually don't have any of my mom's paintings here.  They are with my brother at the moment -- before my mom passed away about four years ago, she lived close to my brother and his family, and her paintings are currently over there.  I was originally planning on bringing one or two of her paintings back with me this year, but will not be travelling at present, given the current covid situation.  Hopefully, next year I will be able to travel and also take some pictures to post.
> 
> Thank you for the suggestions about starting with a sketch book and some pencils.  That is a great idea.  I was also wondering if I should just get a water color kit from the craft store -- you know, the kind that have the canvas, design and the paints included.  I would actually love to paint in oils versus water color but I am thinking that  water color paints would be easier for a beginner?
> @880, thank you for sharing about blick on line.  Is that a craft store?  I will go check it out.


I find regular water colors to be more difficult because you can't correct mistakes. With oils or acrylics, you can paint over any mistakes. I guess canvas is more expensive than paper though. My favorite paints are gouache. I can get the best control with it. They are a little more expensive.

I often use masonite boards rather than canvas.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Kimbashop said:


> What a stunning rotation! wow. What is the bag to the left of the Astra? They look good together!


So sorry I answered wrong earlier. It's Angela Valentine Gavi shoulder bag in Triblue. https://angelavalentinehandbags.com/shop/ols/products/145724923-gavi-shoulder-bag-in-triblue


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> Have you tried Etsy? I find there are more vintage collectors on there who would recognize its value.


No, I haven’t. Didn’t think Etsy of a serious place to sell bags. But this is def a collector’s bag for sure. Thanks!


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> No, I haven’t. Didn’t think Etsy of a serious place to sell bags. But this is def a collector’s bag for sure. Thanks!


Etsy is for vintage as well as handmade. I just sold a bag there last week.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Ok....I have not seen a bag online and fallen into instant lust before, but it just happened.

Crafty Alma PM....Oh My!!!! I want! It is out of stock so I would probably have to stalk it preloved after saving the $2500+ for it.

Edit- never mind. $4k+to get it through a personal shopper when/if they can get it, $6,500-7,500 on eBay. I don’t need it THAT bad. Though the Pochette Felicie in this colorway looked really great too. Hmmm...


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> Thank you @keodi, @Katinahat @dcooney4, @jblended and @More bags for your kind words! Hugs
> @doni, thank you for the book recommendation, excited to pick it up! @jblended, forgot to say, I love clutches with that finger strap too.  And, so in Awe of your energy re hospital volunteer work!
> p.s. @More bags,  re the third pic strap, it’s an Etsy strap (originally recommended byTPFer @duna. I love it. It was maybe 50 usd, and youcan pick your length etc. here is the link to the original post of @duna https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/non-h-shoulder-strap-success.836923/page-40





880 said:


> This is the best post ever! @More bags, many thanks for your compliments again (I edited my thank you post on the previous page to also include Tpf recommendation of Duna for the Etsy strap you liked.
> also have to say, I’m truly inspired by the vision articulated by @cowgirlsboots and others in this thread about how to shape and curate. . .


Thanks for the strap details - it looks fabulous on your Kelly!


doni said:


> It was from the men’s collection. There was a time when Bal went crazy with gold and giant hardware that I was very fond of their stripped down man range. That was also the time before prices for men handbags caught up with the designated women ones...  Long time ago! I have used this little clutch so much.
> 
> View attachment 4925072
> 
> 
> Kudos to you and your mum for helping out, seriously, that is amazing! Please take care of your health.


I love this glossy leather on your ipad case![/QUOTE]


----------



## jblended

BowieFan1971 said:


> No, I haven’t. Didn’t think Etsy of a serious place to sell bags. But this is def a collector’s bag for sure. Thanks!


Etsy has a vintage section that is thriving with activity. I've bought vintage on Esty, and some of my friends have sold their vintage on there. 


whateve said:


> Etsy is for vintage as well as handmade. I just sold a bag there last week.


Oops, you said it better! 
____

I'm loving all the bags posted over the last couple of pages! It's glorious seeing the unusual, the modern, the vintage and the sentimental!


----------



## Kimbashop

SouthernPurseGal said:


> So sorry I answered wrong earlier. It's Angela Valentine Gavi shoulder bag in Triblue. https://angelavalentinehandbags.com/shop/ols/products/145724923-gavi-shoulder-bag-in-triblue


It’s adorable! And I love the bags on the website.


----------



## More bags

keodi said:


> quite a few!
> Beloved India
> Carre Kantha
> pelages et camouflage
> 
> 
> So true, and very well said too!


Ooh, those are beauties. I especially like Pelages et Camouflage!


----------



## More bags

Annabel Lee said:


> On that note, I want to share some of my non-mainstream bags (Hipster bags? ) I have a ton more, mostly clutches/evening bags, but here are some of my favorites.
> 
> First up are the clutches.
> 
> The minaudiere with the funky design is from Anthropologie, though I'm not sure what brand. It is absolutely gorgeous with a little black dress, and sometimes I wear it with pewter heels to match the grays on the bag. I bought this during a bag ban just a couple years ago--I had to have it.
> The black satin clutch is THE perfect evening bag. It's visually interesting, elegant and has no visible hardware, so I can wear it with gold or silver jewelry. I got it on Zappos a million years ago.
> The rattan clutch is from a flea market. It's a bit fiddly with the clamshell style opening, but it is so cool, I don't care. I always get a ton of compliments on it too!
> View attachment 4925482
> 
> 
> And the day bags:
> 
> The olive tote with the cool handle is another find from Anthropologie. My mom has the same one, and we don't live in the same state, so it always makes me smile to carry it, because I think of her. Also, she has exquisite taste, so I'm in good company there.
> The bright blue bag was a find from a cool gift store. Depending on how you view the bag, the rainbow strip in the middle appears wider/narrower. I love this bag with a plainer outfit--talk about a pop of color! I love it with grays in particular.
> It might be hard to see, but the velvet bag has a trompe l'oeil buckle effect. We don't get much of a winter where I live, so I'm not sure I had any business buying such a seasonal bag, but I absolutely love this. And I always pet it when I wear it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4925484


@Annabel Lee these are fabulous, my favourites are the Olive tote and the minaudiere, great texture on both bags.


----------



## More bags

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4925599
> 
> For the December challenge, I am going to carry this Prada Matinee bag.  I love the color and although I am not the biggest fan of saffiano leather, I must say I find it very easy to use and wipe down without worries, especially after outdoor trips.  Sorry for the fall- themed picture.  I need to take a new picture when I use this bag soon.


Beautiful colour!   


Purses & Perfumes said:


> cowgirlsboots, here you go.  All my bags mostly just go in the car with me on drive-through errands.
> 
> View attachment 4925653


Your camellia WOC is stunning!


----------



## More bags

SakuraSakura said:


> I live in Alberta, Canada. We are not allowed to have any guests in our homes and we’re under a fully mandatory mask order. It’s another lockdown that came too little too late for us. I am genuinely frustrated with the measures be enacted as had they been done sooner, we may have been able to celebrate Christmas with our families. I know so many people who are going to be alone during the holiday season. I hope they reach out and if they don’t, I’ll keep incessantly contacting them. A good friend of mine lives by herself in Ontario with no family nearby in a cramped apartment. I hope she’s okay.


Hey there, Alberta sister <waving>  
That is really thoughtful of you helping others feel less lonely. I hope you and your friends and family get through the next month with good health and good spirits.


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Bag #5- new to me vintage Gucci. 30-40 years old never looked so good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4926030


She’s in wonderful shape. You have a good eye for finding treasures.


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Here´s the De Manta after I worked on her last night.
> Most of the yucky (food?) stains and bits of red glitter came out. The suede is very good quality and did not mind a lot of brushing and erasing. At some point I stopped, though- clean is clean enough! Any more might have affected the leather. Being suede it shows pawprints immediately when you only touch it, anyway.
> I refreshed the colour on the leather trims and repaired the edge coating, too. (Only repaired, as it wasn´t bad enough to remove and redo. Never touch a working part!)
> 
> View attachment 4926041
> View attachment 4926042
> 
> 
> In the background on "Olga"´s head there is my latest millinery project made from a very random 80ies hat. (Not finished, yet.)


Wow, your De Manta is gorgeous, amazing transformation!    Olga and her hat are lovely, too.


----------



## More bags

SouthernPurseGal said:


> My bags in current rotation


@SouthernPurseGal, wow, what a showcase - they are beautifu!


----------



## More bags

Kimbashop said:


> In the spirit of sharing unique, vintage bags, I decided to shop my closet for some of my own. This picture highlights 3 vintage gals, one of which belonged to my mom and two of which I thrifted at a local shop.
> 
> View attachment 4926531
> 
> 
> The one on the left was my Mom's. She had little means and never cared for fashion or buying clothes but acquired this bag in her 20's, right around the time she got married to my dad, I think. This bag is one I have always loved. It isn't branded but has a "made in Italy" tag on the inside. It appears to be a combination of straw, thick plastic flower beading, and thick lining that reminds me a bit of Marco Massaccesi's bag linings -- a thick, ribbed fabric (cotton?). There is a crack in the plastic top handle, but I adore this bag and have used it on occasion. Mostly I keep it because it reminds me of my mom and what it must have meant to her to have a dress bag from Italy!
> 
> The middle and right bags are from a local shop. The black is snakeskin and the brown is lizard. they are fun top handles for a brunch or evening out. I believe they were designed in the 1950s but I will have to check on that.
> 
> Tomorrow I will pull out other vintage bags.


Great vintage bags. I especially like the one that belonged to your mom - the texture and the emotional significance are amazing!


----------



## More bags

doni said:


> Oh dear no. But they are just lovely, covered in glitter and you hang them by the thread joining the two boots (a feature which for some reason I love). Mostly, they remind me of our wonderful Christmas when we were living in the States when my kids were little. Most of the other ornaments we brought back are long gone
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty certain I am not getting any help here
> It is a vintage H box Faco clutch. Just saw it by chance and I don’t need it. *But I LOVE the colors, looks in great condition, will surely find a use for it and the seller accepted a (in my mind) very low offer... *
> 
> View attachment 4927110


I love Faco clutches, it’s gorgeous, it’s box, it’s tricolour, it’s a great design and to quote you,
“But I LOVE the colors, looks in great condition, will surely find a use for it _and_ the seller accepted a (in my mind) very low offer...”
it sounds like it was meant to be yours.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> I KNEW you'd be able to pin down the time period, @papertiger ! So interesting to read about the evolution of handbags during that decade. I was there, but much too young to pay attention. And my Mom was for sure not a handbag person.
> 
> Speaking of vintage (late 1940s, I think) it's been a while since I showed this fun clutch. It's made of a special fabric called *cordé*. The handle is lucite. This isn't a family heirloom; I bought it from a site that specializes in vintage bags. But there is a family story involved. My great-uncle Joe had a (very tiny) factory in New York that produced cordé evening bags. I learned about this from my Mom a few years ago. She told me that all the women in the family carried one of Uncle Joe's cordé evening bags… even she did, and she wasn't particularly interested in bags! Of course, hers was long gone, so off I went to snag my very own.
> 
> View attachment 4927296


I love when you share pics of this clutch @ElainePG, the handle is divine and the fabric has gorgeous texture. I especially love the family significance.


----------



## More bags

*December Challenge: Carry five different bags
Bag 4:* Hermes Etain Evergrain Massai Cut 40
Activity: grocery shopping and school run



*Bag 5: *Chanel Red Quilted Lambskin Wallet on Chain
Activity: school run and grocery shopping


These bags would also qualify for the thread sharing my largest and smallest bags in my collection.


----------



## papertiger

Annabel Lee said:


> On that note, I want to share some of my non-mainstream bags (Hipster bags? ) I have a ton more, mostly clutches/evening bags, but here are some of my favorites.
> 
> First up are the clutches.
> 
> The minaudiere with the funky design is from Anthropologie, though I'm not sure what brand. It is absolutely gorgeous with a little black dress, and sometimes I wear it with pewter heels to match the grays on the bag. I bought this during a bag ban just a couple years ago--I had to have it.
> The black satin clutch is THE perfect evening bag. It's visually interesting, elegant and has no visible hardware, so I can wear it with gold or silver jewelry. I got it on Zappos a million years ago.
> The rattan clutch is from a flea market. It's a bit fiddly with the clamshell style opening, but it is so cool, I don't care. I always get a ton of compliments on it too!
> View attachment 4925482
> 
> 
> And the day bags:
> 
> The olive tote with the cool handle is another find from Anthropologie. My mom has the same one, and we don't live in the same state, so it always makes me smile to carry it, because I think of her. Also, she has exquisite taste, so I'm in good company there.
> The bright blue bag was a find from a cool gift store. Depending on how you view the bag, the rainbow strip in the middle appears wider/narrower. I love this bag with a plainer outfit--talk about a pop of color! I love it with grays in particular.
> It might be hard to see, but the velvet bag has a trompe l'oeil buckle effect. We don't get much of a winter where I live, so I'm not sure I had any business buying such a seasonal bag, but I absolutely love this. And I always pet it when I wear it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4925484



These are so cool.

The Antropologie is a dupe for the Panier from Perrin of Paris (which I've always wanted) and the blue/rainbow is soooo cute

Is the velvet a Roberto di Camerino or a Fior? Whatever, it's fabulous


----------



## papertiger

I've managed 4 bags in December and it's not over yet. I'm proud of myself because since March it's been 95% H Evie or nothing. 

H Double Sens maxi (Etain/Black)
H Evie 29 (black ghw)
H Bolide (Rouge H ghw)
Gucci 1955 (Baiadera multi) 

I really enjoyed carrying my Gucci velvet 1955, an unexpected pleasure. The flap stays put more easily than I thought (no magnet or flip under the tongue) because the leather grips, and the compartments are really well organised. They knew how to design a woman's handbag in 1955. I thought the shortness of the drop carrying cross-body would bother me but over a slim coat it was fine. If I wore it with, my thick double-breasted Burberry, it would have to go under, same as I wear all X-bodies with furs/sheepskins. Anyway, far more practical on an all-day adventure than I thought.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Thanks for the kind words about my little purse showcase. I love recognizable and unrecognizable purses alike.... I almost alway buy second hand, unless it's an indie brand and I'm patronizing an artisan, and refurbishing sad looking leather and uninspiring strap configuration issues, which is a hobby of mine.  


I'm drooling over python bags on etsy. I know I must be in the minority because this kind of thing is rarely seen on TPF. No brand, no cow or sheep.... But so pretty and fun and so affordable from Indonesia or Russia.
You guys like the bronze or purple better?


----------



## jblended

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm drooling over python bags on etsy. I know I must be in the minority because this kind of thing is rarely seen on TPF. No brand, no cow or sheep.... But so pretty and fun and so affordable from Indonesia or Russia.
> You guys like the bronze or purple better?


I know that Creme Leather on Etsy is popular for python bags on the forums as I've seen some reveals of their bags in the past.

I would recommend that you opt for a bag from Indonesia over Russia. My python bag was from when I was living in Indonesia, and the skin used is usually a byproduct of the python meat they eat locally, so it's a more ethical approach to snakeskin bags. Not sure if that's something you're taking into consideration, but sharing my thoughts in case it helps you make your decision. 

Mine has held up very well over the years, though I only use it occasionally. It is very well made.

Edit: I see that the Russian shop you're using also sources their skins from Indonesia, so they're both being responsible and ethical. I think you should choose the one makes you happier! I'm partial to the purple.


----------



## dcooney4

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Your paintings look great and I would love to see pictures of any future projects including the painting on the purse when you get around to it.  I actually don't have any of my mom's paintings here.  They are with my brother at the moment -- before my mom passed away about four years ago, she lived close to my brother and his family, and her paintings are currently over there.  I was originally planning on bringing one or two of her paintings back with me this year, but will not be travelling at present, given the current covid situation.  Hopefully, next year I will be able to travel and also take some pictures to post.
> 
> Thank you for the suggestions about starting with a sketch book and some pencils.  That is a great idea.  I was also wondering if I should just get a water color kit from the craft store -- you know, the kind that have the canvas, design and the paints included.  I would actually love to paint in oils versus water color but I am thinking that  water color paints would be easier for a beginner?
> @880, thank you for sharing about blick on line.  Is that a craft store?  I will go check it out.


Watercolor is tricky and fun to work with . Make sure you get very good paper as with cheap paper corrections are hard to lift out.  You might also try acrylics. No fumes and and you can paint on canvas. The most important thing with whatever you choose get better quality paints Not student grade. They will be easier to work with and look better in the long run. Good luck and have fun. Any help you might need just ask?


----------



## BowieFan1971

More bags said:


> She’s in wonderful shape. You have a good eye for finding treasures.


Thanks! I have gotten pretty good at spotting flaws that I can fix and stuff I need to leave to the professionals. I don’t buy those. There are a lot of great bargains that just need a little time and tinkering from my “tool kit.”


----------



## SakuraSakura

Has anyone else been feeling 'turned off' by bags right now? They're not bringing me the kind of joy they used to, although it comes in waves for me. Even my Louis Vuitton items aren't giving me that much joy (which, in all honesty, makes me sad.)


----------



## muchstuff

More bags said:


> *December Challenge: Carry five different bags
> Bag 4:* Hermes Etain Evergrain Massai Cut 40
> Activity: grocery shopping and school run
> View attachment 4927901
> 
> 
> *Bag 5: *Chanel Red Quilted Lambskin Wallet on Chain
> Activity: school run and grocery shopping
> View attachment 4927902
> 
> These bags would also qualify for the thread sharing my largest and smallest bags in my collection.


That Massai cut


----------



## papertiger

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Thanks for the kind words about my little purse showcase. I love recognizable and unrecognizable purses alike.... I almost alway buy second hand, unless it's an indie brand and I'm patronizing an artisan, and refurbishing sad looking leather and uninspiring strap configuration issues, which is a hobby of mine.
> 
> 
> I'm drooling over python bags on etsy. I know I must be in the minority because this kind of thing is rarely seen on TPF. No brand, no cow or sheep.... But so pretty and fun and so affordable from Indonesia or Russia.
> You guys like the bronze or purple better?




I love python too. I think I actually prefer to croc most of the time. 

Always have to be careful with endangered species that need a CITES though. No CITES, no buy.


----------



## momasaurus

doni said:


> Oh dear no. But they are just lovely, covered in glitter and you hang them by the thread joining the two boots (a feature which for some reason I love). Mostly, they remind me of our wonderful Christmas when we were living in the States when my kids were little. Most of the other ornaments we brought back are long gone
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty certain I am not getting any help here
> It is a vintage H box Faco clutch. Just saw it by chance and I don’t need it. But I LOVE the colors, looks in great condition, will surely find a use for it _and_ the seller accepted a (in my mind) very low offer...
> 
> View attachment 4927110


Sooooo wonderful! Good for you.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> I KNEW you'd be able to pin down the time period, @papertiger ! So interesting to read about the evolution of handbags during that decade. I was there, but much too young to pay attention. And my Mom was for sure not a handbag person.
> 
> Speaking of vintage (late 1940s, I think) it's been a while since I showed this fun clutch. It's made of a special fabric called *cordé*. The handle is lucite. This isn't a family heirloom; I bought it from a site that specializes in vintage bags. But there is a family story involved. My great-uncle Joe had a (very tiny) factory in New York that produced cordé evening bags. I learned about this from my Mom a few years ago. She told me that all the women in the family carried one of Uncle Joe's cordé evening bags… even she did, and she wasn't particularly interested in bags! Of course, hers was long gone, so off I went to snag my very own.
> 
> View attachment 4927296


This is wonderful. I remember this because of the handle. Awesome and so special!


----------



## momasaurus

880 said:


> Hi @Purses & Perfumes, here is the link to blick. https://www.dickblick.com/
> if you get on their mailing list, there are daily deals. @dcooney4 can also advise you.  I am a visual artist and my preferred medium is oil paint. Although it’s messier and a bit more of a commitment than watercolor, I think it’s easier bc you can continually rework it (paint wet over wet or wait until it dries). Also, nowadays, there are oil paints that mix with water and also premixed medium that vary in finishes. Something called neo meglip gives oil paint a fluffy texture and almost the look of cotton candy on the canvas. Have fun experimenting, and feel free to PM if you have any questions. P.s. there are coated papers if you don’t want to get into canvas and just ant to play around. I recommend either isabey or escoda brushes, but they were better years ago than today.
> @Kimbashop, I’m sorry about your mom, but it’s so nice that you can surround yourself with tangible tokens of memories. i think another poster may have given you wristlet info, hugs.
> @SouthernPurseGal, I hope your dog is recovering well from his two procedures!
> @cowgirlsboots, I love scrolling Japanese reseller sites ‍♀for vintage H bags. There are a variety of clutches including the faco. all very different than the usual TPF. . .
> @doni, I don’t have a faco, but I’ve often thought of one. I did buy two pouch like bags on Etsy bc I wasn’t sure about the commitment of carrying a purse like a lap dog. I do love the look of the pouch, but since I don’t have a car lifestyle, I haven’t used them very much.  Here is a pic of the Etsy ones (the colors are warmer IRL) next to a box kelly longue wallet for scale.
> View attachment 4927608


Ooooh that box kelly wallet!!!


----------



## momasaurus

jblended said:


> Etsy has a vintage section that is thriving with activity. I've bought vintage on Esty, and some of my friends have sold their vintage on there.
> 
> Oops, you said it better!
> ____
> 
> I'm loving all the bags posted over the last couple of pages! It's glorious seeing the unusual, the modern, the vintage and the sentimental!


Any tips for searching on Etsy? It's virtually impossible, so I always just give up.


----------



## 880

SakuraSakura said:


> Has anyone else been feeling 'turned off' by bags right now? They're not bringing me the kind of joy they used to, although it comes in waves for me. Even my Louis Vuitton items aren't giving me that much joy (which, in all honesty, makes me sad.)


Try jewelry! High end, low end, and in between!   another TPFer on the VCA subforum suggested this brandhttps://shop.alighieri.co.uk/collections


----------



## essiedub

whateve said:


> No problem, here it is. I have had it for 6 1/2 years and still love it. I never thought I would say that about a white bag.
> 
> View attachment 4923147
> 
> ETA: after looking at the strap in this picture, it looks like it was designed to carry it with the white part out. There is blue on the edge coating so even on the white side, you can see some blue.


That is a beautiful bag! It’s like a perfect white bag because it’s white yet more than white.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

whateve said:


> I find regular water colors to be more difficult because you can't correct mistakes. With oils or acrylics, you can paint over any mistakes. I guess canvas is more expensive than paper though. My favorite paints are gouache. I can get the best control with it. They are a little more expensive.
> 
> I often use masonite boards rather than canvas.


Thanks!  I would love to see pictures of any of your artwork if you have them on hand.


More bags said:


> Beautiful colour!
> 
> Your camellia WOC is stunning!


Thanks, the WOCs come in really handy for those quick errands!  I have been admiring your red WOC and the wonderful leather on your Massai cut!


dcooney4 said:


> Watercolor is tricky and fun to work with . Make sure you get very good paper as with cheap paper corrections are hard to lift out.  You might also try acrylics. No fumes and and you can paint on canvas. The most important thing with whatever you choose get better quality paints Not student grade. They will be easier to work with and look better in the long run. Good luck and have fun. Any help you might need just ask?


Great tips.  I will definitely reach out if I have any questions, thank you.

@momasaurus, did you get to use your crock pot?  I did a search for crock pot recipes for beginners on YouTube and it yielded quite a lot of options.  I like YouTube for new recipes.


----------



## whateve

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Thanks for the kind words about my little purse showcase. I love recognizable and unrecognizable purses alike.... I almost alway buy second hand, unless it's an indie brand and I'm patronizing an artisan, and refurbishing sad looking leather and uninspiring strap configuration issues, which is a hobby of mine.
> 
> 
> I'm drooling over python bags on etsy. I know I must be in the minority because this kind of thing is rarely seen on TPF. No brand, no cow or sheep.... But so pretty and fun and so affordable from Indonesia or Russia.
> You guys like the bronze or purple better?


I like the purple better. I stay away from python because it is illegal to buy and sell in my state. If I ever got one, I wouldn't be able to sell it. I am also not fond of the feeling. I do like the way it looks though.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you for the link.  I will be checking it out soon.  That is so cool that you're a visual artist and paint in oils too -- happy to know that I can turn to you for input if I have any questions! And I agree with you about the advantages of oil paint, especially the reworking aspect. That is the one thing I remember not enjoying about water color, when I've dabbled in it in the past. With water colors, I always ended up with some blotchiness if I tried to paint over or change something. It's one of the reasons I like oil paints as well, but oil painting is also more commitment, and that is something I have to consider as well -- just not sure if I am able to get started right now on something that requires more time commitment, or if I should wait for a few months. Will explore a bit and think about it some more. Thanks for all the info!


Maybe you just should give the oils a try- I am far from artist and haven´t painted in ages except for on leather, but I used to love oil paints and never felt they were hard to use. I´m one of those who paint  with a lot of material build up, often mixing my colours right on the canvas while I go, though and don´t make much a difference between using thick acrylics (in tubes) or oil. My Dad´s uncle was a trained fine artist and always rolled his eyes about my "technique".


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I find regular water colors to be more difficult because you can't correct mistakes. With oils or acrylics, you can paint over any mistakes. I guess canvas is more expensive than paper though. My favorite paints are gouache. I can get the best control with it. They are a little more expensive.
> 
> I often use masonite boards rather than canvas.



If looking for a very cheap alternative: cardboard primed with a thick coat of white wall paint (you can mix some fine sand into the paint if you want a structure) is really nice to paint on with oils or acrylics, even guache works on this.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Thanks for the kind words about my little purse showcase. I love recognizable and unrecognizable purses alike.... I almost alway buy second hand, unless it's an indie brand and I'm patronizing an artisan, and refurbishing sad looking leather and uninspiring strap configuration issues, which is a hobby of mine.
> 
> 
> I'm drooling over python bags on etsy. I know I must be in the minority because this kind of thing is rarely seen on TPF. No brand, no cow or sheep.... But so pretty and fun and so affordable from Indonesia or Russia.
> You guys like the bronze or purple better?



Team bronze.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> I love python too. I think I actually prefer to croc most of the time.
> 
> Always have to be careful with endangered species that need a CITES though. No CITES, no buy.



Thanks for pointing out the impotance of the CITES! I own a few vintage python bags and shoes and croc bags, too plus a fur coat that according to the furrier society would need a CITES, too. They are all old enough not to be any offense, not to be poilitically incorrect, but I do not dare to take them over any boarders. Without the proper papers they have to stay within Germany with me. Owning them is fine. In our country only buying (oops, I guess "they always were in the family") and selling them is illegal and crossing boarders is dangerous...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

No bag, but new to me... I´m so happy with this purchase. It´s "YSL variation"- from the 90ies, I guess- and my very first piece of designer clothing. I´d been watching it on the classifieds for ages, then inquired about it, but the listing was deleted. Last week the seller suddenly contacted me and asked whether I was still interested. Of course I was and without much thinking just bought it. When it arrived I knew it was meant to be mine. It fits perfectly and feels like an old friend.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

cowgirlsboots said:


> No bag, but new to me... I´m so happy with this purchase. It´s "YSL variation"- from the 90ies, I guess- and my very first piece of designer clothing. I´d been watching it on the classifieds for ages, then inquired about it, but the listing was deleted. Last week the seller suddenly contacted me and asked whether I was still interested. Of course I was and without much thinking just bought it. When it arrived I knew it was meant to be mine. It fits perfectly and feels like an old friend.


Oh that's great! Sounds like a pure joy moment of retail therapy that we all are junkies for.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> No bag, but new to me... I´m so happy with this purchase. It´s "YSL variation"- from the 90ies, I guess- and my very first piece of designer clothing. I´d been watching it on the classifieds for ages, then inquired about it, but the listing was deleted. Last week the seller suddenly contacted me and asked whether I was still interested. Of course I was and without much thinking just bought it. When it arrived I knew it was meant to be mine. It fits perfectly and feels like an old friend.


Beautiful!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Oh that's great! Sounds like a pure joy moment of retail therapy that we all are junkies for.


 
Thank-you@SouthernPurseGal! Modest retail therapy with a maximum joy factor!

Who was it who advised me to upgrade, was it you @papertiger ?- this is proper upgrading to me. A vintage piece at a modest price that after some tlc is absolutely perfect. It makes me really happy.


----------



## jblended

momasaurus said:


> Any tips for searching on Etsy? It's virtually impossible, so I always just give up.


It can be difficult! 

My advice goes against the grain- be very specific and use all the filters! Most people type in generic terms and then have to sift through gazillions of results that aren't even close to what they are after.

I clearly specify a $ range- both a min and max amount, so I exclude the rubbish at the very low end like paper clips ha ha, and I don't waste time looking at things outside my budget at the higher end.
Then Handmade or Vintage.
I also specify the country I want to shop from. Obviously shopping locally, you'd save on shipping but many international sellers also offer free shipping, so I tend to choose the country based on what I want to purchase.
For instance, I know that Argentina has a lot of products made of recycled rubber (I should post one of my bags relating to this, actually), so I'd look there for products made of recycled tyres.
If I wanted printed silk scarves, I'd shop from Greece as it's commonly found there. Snakeskin from Indonesia, and so on.

Another example about specificity: Say you wanted genuine gemstones like Opals. I know that opals are found all over the place- India, Mexico, Australia, the US. If I were opting for cheap, I'd choose to shop from stores in India, and my search terms wouldn't simply be 'genuine opals', but would specify the grade (AA grade, for instance), from India, in the handmade category, between $50-110.
Getting that precise means I often only get back 4 pages to look through in my results vs. 250 pages you could otherwise get.
And if I like a product that came up in my search, I'll look at the recommendations that accompany it (usually at the top of that page) as they tend to be similar in style and can lead me to items that would suit my taste.

Hope that helps you some. I'd love to get advice from others on here, as I'm sure there are better ways to navigate it. 



cowgirlsboots said:


> No bag, but new to me... I´m so happy with this purchase. It´s "YSL variation"- from the 90ies, I guess- and my very first piece of designer clothing. I´d been watching it on the classifieds for ages, then inquired about it, but the listing was deleted. Last week the seller suddenly contacted me and asked whether I was still interested. Of course I was and without much thinking just bought it. When it arrived I knew it was meant to be mine. It fits perfectly and feels like an old friend.


 So lovely!


cowgirlsboots said:


> this is proper upgrading to me. A vintage piece at a modest price that after some tlc is absolutely perfect. It makes me really happy.


I love the concept of upgrading! A few special, quality pieces are far better than a ton of mediocre pieces! And that you're so happy with it is just wonderful. We all need a bit more joy!


----------



## jblended

@cowgirlsboots I think we were discussing uniquely shaped bags that were handmade for me before my hospital visit. Here's another that I remembered when posting my reply above. It has a bit of a story behind it.

My mother worked in Argentina when we were young. My eldest brother got me my first backpack from there- this football shaped bag made from recycled tyres. I wore that thing right until I graduated Uni, at which point the rubber was disintegrating and leaving sticky residue everywhere!
I briefly lived in Hong Kong after graduating, and sadly, I could not hack it. As wonderful as I'm certain it is, I felt suffocated by everything and had to move very quickly. Perhaps I was too young? Anyway...
Whilst I was there, I asked the friends I'd made where I could buy a backpack similar to my own and, to my absolute delight, was told I could have an exact replica made. My lovely friends took me to a workshop where they took my beloved (and very much on its last legs) rubber backpack and made a beautiful copy of it from leather!

Now, this is not an exact replica as I asked them to make it a crossbody, because I was getting older and felt it would look more appropriate as a shoulder/crossbody bag, and the artisan altered the design a bit, changing the closure and the dimensions to make it functional, but otherwise it looks almost like the original. Cost me a pretty penny back then, but was totally worth it!
The inside is just an empty hole and the leather scratches very easily, but nothing a little Blackrock's can't buff right out. The closure is irritating to work with, but overall, I love this bag! It's one of the superstars in my oddball collection. Especially due to the memories it brings of my brother's gift to me as a kid, but also as a memento of my brief time (and my newfound friends) in China.

I've put it next to my Coach ombre because that was the bag I carried on my walk today, but also to show how small it is. The Coach ombre WOC is 8x5" I believe, so I think my football bag is around 8".

Also, for those that like this design, I recently saw an advert for Mirta Bags that look very much like this! The Mirta bags are more sleek and functional (a flap opening which will certainly be easier than the opening my bag has), so definitely worth checking out.  





Edit: Just checked and Mirta does an almost identical bag, which I love! It looks sleeker than my own! Oooh, I may have to upgrade when mine dies.





						Opera Brown - Vachetta Leather Crossbody Bag | MIRTA
					

Like its Italian meaning, Opera is a masterpiece made by Boldrini Selleria. Entirely handmade in Tuscany where fine craftsmanship has been passed down thro




					www.mirta.com
				



and




__





						Operetta Brown - Tuscan Vachetta Leather Crossbody Bag | MIRTA
					

Operetta crossbody, like its name, is more than a bag. It is a real masterpiece. Handmade in Florence by Boldrini Selleria, where perfect craftsmanship is




					www.mirta.com


----------



## momasaurus

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thanks!  I would love to see pictures of any of your artwork if you have them on hand.
> 
> Thanks, the WOCs come in really handy for those quick errands!  I have been admiring your red WOC and the wonderful leather on your Massai cut!
> 
> Great tips.  I will definitely reach out if I have any questions, thank you.
> 
> @momasaurus, did you get to use your crock pot?  I did a search for crock pot recipes for beginners on YouTube and it yielded quite a lot of options.  I like YouTube for new recipes.


I have to admit that I haven't used it yet! DD also sent me some of her tried and true recipes - I promised her I would get to it this week!


----------



## momasaurus

jblended said:


> It can be difficult!
> 
> My advice goes against the grain- be very specific and use all the filters! Most people type in generic terms and then have to sift through gazillions of results that aren't even close to what they are after.
> 
> I clearly specify a $ range- both a min and max amount, so I exclude the rubbish at the very low end like paper clips ha ha, and I don't waste time looking at things outside my budget at the higher end.
> Then Handmade or Vintage.
> I also specify the country I want to shop from. Obviously shopping locally, you'd save on shipping but many international sellers also offer free shipping, so I tend to choose the country based on what I want to purchase.
> For instance, I know that Argentina has a lot of products made of recycled rubber (I should post one of my bags relating to this, actually), so I'd look there for products made of recycled tyres.
> If I wanted printed silk scarves, I'd shop from Greece as it's commonly found there. Snakeskin from Indonesia, and so on.
> 
> Another example about specificity: Say you wanted genuine gemstones like Opals. I know that opals are found all over the place- India, Mexico, Australia, the US. If I were opting for cheap, I'd choose to shop from stores in India, and my search terms wouldn't simply be 'genuine opals', but would specify the grade (AA grade, for instance), from India, in the handmade category, between $50-110.
> Getting that precise means I often only get back 4 pages to look through in my results vs. 250 pages you could otherwise get.
> And if I like a product that came up in my search, I'll look at the recommendations that accompany it (usually at the top of that page) as they tend to be similar in style and can lead me to items that would suit my taste.
> 
> Hope that helps you some. I'd love to get advice from others on here, as I'm sure there are better ways to navigate it.
> 
> 
> So lovely!
> 
> I love the concept of upgrading! A few special, quality pieces are far better than a ton of mediocre pieces! And that you're so happy with it is just wonderful. We all need a bit more joy!


Thanks so much! Very kind of you. I will try out these ideas. Their search function just seems to be a joke.


----------



## dcooney4

Bag number 4 I think. Portland Leather Goods Mini Crossbody in Merlot . This one has Leather that feels like nubuck . If has a mark you just rub your finger across and it disappears.


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> Bag number 4 I think. Portland Leather Goods Mini Crossbody in Merlot . This one has Leather that feels like nubuck . If has a mark you just rub your finger across and it disappears.


I love this colour. I think this leather will age really beautifully. It has a lot of variation and character already, so it's just going to get better.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Wow 700 pages!


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> I love this colour. I think this leather will age really beautifully. It has a lot of variation and character already, so it's just going to get better.


I have quite a collection of this model from them. They come in so many different types of leather and colors. I have never in my life had so many of the same bag. I tried to list one but I realized I like them to much and listed another style instead.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> @cowgirlsboots I think we were discussing uniquely shaped bags that were handmade for me before my hospital visit. Here's another that I remembered when posting my reply above. It has a bit of a story behind it.
> 
> My mother worked in Argentina when we were young. My eldest brother got me my first backpack from there- this football shaped bag made from recycled tyres. I wore that thing right until I graduated Uni, at which point the rubber was disintegrating and leaving sticky residue everywhere!
> I briefly lived in Hong Kong after graduating, and sadly, I could not hack it. As wonderful as I'm certain it is, I felt suffocated by everything and had to move very quickly. Perhaps I was too young? Anyway...
> Whilst I was there, I asked the friends I'd made where I could buy a backpack similar to my own and, to my absolute delight, was told I could have an exact replica made. My lovely friends took me to a workshop where they took my beloved (and very much on its last legs) rubber backpack and made a beautiful copy of it from leather!
> 
> Now, this is not an exact replica as I asked them to make it a crossbody, because I was getting older and felt it would look more appropriate as a shoulder/crossbody bag, and the artisan altered the design a bit, changing the closure and the dimensions to make it functional, but otherwise it looks almost like the original. Cost me a pretty penny back then, but was totally worth it!
> The inside is just an empty hole and the leather scratches very easily, but nothing a little Blackrock's can't buff right out. The closure is irritating to work with, but overall, I love this bag! It's one of the superstars in my oddball collection. Especially due to the memories it brings of my brother's gift to me as a kid, but also as a memento of my brief time (and my newfound friends) in China.
> 
> I've put it next to my Coach ombre because that was the bag I carried on my walk today, but also to show how small it is. The Coach ombre WOC is 8x5" I believe, so I think my football bag is around 8".
> 
> Also, for those that like this design, I recently saw an advert for Mirta Bags that look very much like this! The Mirta bags are more sleek and functional (a flap opening which will certainly be easier than the opening my bag has), so definitely worth checking out.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4928706
> 
> 
> Edit: Just checked and Mirta does an almost identical bag, which I love! It looks sleeker than my own! Oooh, I may have to upgrade when mine dies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opera Brown - Vachetta Leather Crossbody Bag | MIRTA
> 
> 
> Like its Italian meaning, Opera is a masterpiece made by Boldrini Selleria. Entirely handmade in Tuscany where fine craftsmanship has been passed down thro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mirta.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Operetta Brown - Tuscan Vachetta Leather Crossbody Bag | MIRTA
> 
> 
> Operetta crossbody, like its name, is more than a bag. It is a real masterpiece. Handmade in Florence by Boldrini Selleria, where perfect craftsmanship is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mirta.com



Your football bag is adorable @jblended ! It feels so special that this bag was handmade for you following (more or less... artistic freedom...) the design of the backpack your brother gave you- which already was very special and unique. 
How interesting Mirta does an almost identical design that looks very nice and seems to be nice and functional, too. Still I´d prefer the handmade keepsake over the ready made item. The practicability it might lack is outweighed by the emotion attached.


----------



## msd_bags

I finally caught up with more than 10pages of posts!!



jblended said:


> @cowgirlsboots I think we were discussing uniquely shaped bags that were handmade for me before my hospital visit. Here's another that I remembered when posting my reply above. It has a bit of a story behind it.
> 
> My mother worked in Argentina when we were young. My eldest brother got me my first backpack from there- this football shaped bag made from recycled tyres. I wore that thing right until I graduated Uni, at which point the rubber was disintegrating and leaving sticky residue everywhere!
> I briefly lived in Hong Kong after graduating, and sadly, I could not hack it. As wonderful as I'm certain it is, I felt suffocated by everything and had to move very quickly. Perhaps I was too young? Anyway...
> Whilst I was there, I asked the friends I'd made where I could buy a backpack similar to my own and, to my absolute delight, was told I could have an exact replica made. My lovely friends took me to a workshop where they took my beloved (and very much on its last legs) rubber backpack and made a beautiful copy of it from leather!
> 
> Now, this is not an exact replica as I asked them to make it a crossbody, because I was getting older and felt it would look more appropriate as a shoulder/crossbody bag, and the artisan altered the design a bit, changing the closure and the dimensions to make it functional, but otherwise it looks almost like the original. Cost me a pretty penny back then, but was totally worth it!
> The inside is just an empty hole and the leather scratches very easily, but nothing a little Blackrock's can't buff right out. The closure is irritating to work with, but overall, I love this bag! It's one of the superstars in my oddball collection. Especially due to the memories it brings of my brother's gift to me as a kid, but also as a memento of my brief time (and my newfound friends) in China.
> 
> I've put it next to my Coach ombre because that was the bag I carried on my walk today, but also to show how small it is. The Coach ombre WOC is 8x5" I believe, so I think my football bag is around 8".
> 
> Also, for those that like this design, I recently saw an advert for Mirta Bags that look very much like this! The Mirta bags are more sleek and functional (a flap opening which will certainly be easier than the opening my bag has), so definitely worth checking out.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4928706
> 
> 
> Edit: Just checked and Mirta does an almost identical bag, which I love! It looks sleeker than my own! Oooh, I may have to upgrade when mine dies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opera Brown - Vachetta Leather Crossbody Bag | MIRTA
> 
> 
> Like its Italian meaning, Opera is a masterpiece made by Boldrini Selleria. Entirely handmade in Tuscany where fine craftsmanship has been passed down thro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mirta.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Operetta Brown - Tuscan Vachetta Leather Crossbody Bag | MIRTA
> 
> 
> Operetta crossbody, like its name, is more than a bag. It is a real masterpiece. Handmade in Florence by Boldrini Selleria, where perfect craftsmanship is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mirta.com


This is such a unique bag!! Love it!

Speaking of covid, the company housed in the same compound as our office building is having a lot of cases now!! And ironically, this December, our big boss also wants to see more people in the office.  I just keep the window behind me open when I am in my office to let fresh air in.  And btw, it’s face mask AND face shield in  offices and malls here.

——
@cowgirlsboots  I love what you’ve done with your De Manta! And your new coat is elegant.
@Kimbashop I also have my Mom’s old recipe box!  And my Aunt’s notebook - she used to make cakes and the notebook contains a list of some orders, with prices. Dated back before I was born!!  So the prices listed are unimaginable now.

@SakuraSakura you asked if we’re turned off by bags now?  Not exactly turned off, but the level of interest is not the same as pre-pandemic.  Which is good for my wallet actually!  And I’m back to my old hobby - baking, which is a lot cheaper to pursue than bags!

@momasaurus I sent you a PM before re InstaPot, not sure though if you got it.


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> I've managed 4 bags in December and it's not over yet. I'm proud of myself because since March it's been 95% H Evie or nothing.
> 
> H Double Sens maxi (Etain/Black)
> H Evie 29 (black ghw)
> H Bolide (Rouge H ghw)
> Gucci 1955 (Baiadera multi)
> 
> I really enjoyed carrying my Gucci velvet 1955, an unexpected pleasure. The flap stays put more easily than I thought (no magnet or flip under the tongue) because the leather grips, and the compartments are really well organised. They knew how to design a woman's handbag in 1955. I thought the shortness of the drop carrying cross-body would bother me but over a slim coat it was fine. If I wore it with, my thick double-breasted Burberry, it would have to go under, same as I wear all X-bodies with furs/sheepskins. Anyway, far more practical on an all-day adventure than I thought.


Well done on the bag rotation. Thank you for the further update on your Gucci velvet 1955. Such a wonderful temptation- I love the look of the 1955, so glad to hear you’re enjoying it!


----------



## More bags

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Thanks for the kind words about my little purse showcase. I love recognizable and unrecognizable purses alike.... I almost alway buy second hand, unless it's an indie brand and I'm patronizing an artisan, and refurbishing sad looking leather and uninspiring strap configuration issues, which is a hobby of mine.
> 
> 
> I'm drooling over python bags on etsy. I know I must be in the minority because this kind of thing is rarely seen on TPF. No brand, no cow or sheep.... But so pretty and fun and so affordable from Indonesia or Russia.
> You guys like the bronze or purple better?


I prefer the bronze.


muchstuff said:


> That Massai cut


Thank you so much @muchstuff! 


880 said:


> Try jewelry! High end, low end, and in between!   another TPFer on the VCA subforum suggested this brandhttps://shop.alighieri.co.uk/collections


   


Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thanks!  I would love to see pictures of any of your artwork if you have them on hand.
> 
> Thanks, the WOCs come in really handy for those quick errands!  I have been admiring your red WOC and the wonderful leather on your Massai cut!
> 
> Great tips.  I will definitely reach out if I have any questions, thank you.
> 
> @momasaurus, did you get to use your crock pot?  I did a search for crock pot recipes for beginners on YouTube and it yielded quite a lot of options.  I like YouTube for new recipes.


Thank you P&P. I am enjoying the leather and functionality of both the WOC and the Massai Cut!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> No bag, but new to me... I´m so happy with this purchase. It´s "YSL variation"- from the 90ies, I guess- and my very first piece of designer clothing. I´d been watching it on the classifieds for ages, then inquired about it, but the listing was deleted. Last week the seller suddenly contacted me and asked whether I was still interested. Of course I was and without much thinking just bought it. When it arrived I knew it was meant to be mine. It fits perfectly and feels like an old friend.


It’s beautiful @cowgirlsboots - so chic!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Bag number 4 I think. Portland Leather Goods Mini Crossbody in Merlot . This one has Leather that feels like nubuck . If has a mark you just rub your finger across and it disappears.


This is a beautiful colour @dcooney4!


----------



## jblended

cowgirlsboots said:


> How interesting Mirta does an almost identical design that looks very nice and seems to be nice and functional, too. Still I´d prefer the handmade keepsake over the ready made item. The practicability it might lack is outweighed by the emotion attached.


Thank you. 
I was shocked when I saw the Mirta advert! I couldn't believe my eyes, they're so similar. Mind you, my bag is around 17 years old, so they took a while to catch up to me. 
Definitely agree that mine is more special due to the history (which I hope nobody minds me sharing btw), but even I can see that the Mirta models have a slimmer profile so would sit more elegantly on the body. Mine is literally shaped like a football, so looks a bit bulky when worn, though the uniqueness compensates for that.

A word of warning to anyone who wants one of those bags: they are heavy! Those layered leather panels really add a ton of weight to the bag, so not good for anyone who may have shoulder or back problems.



msd_bags said:


> This is such a unique bag!! Love it!


Thank you very much. 
Re the increase of covid cases- you're doing everything you can  (mask, shield, open window), so just make sure you're taking care of your mental health as well. I know when covid cases spike near me, I find I get really tense without realizing it. Just a gentle reminder to do all that you can to unwind. I hope you remain safe and they get the cases under control. 

@ElainePG This is a little early but I'm not sure if you'll be popping in again closer to the actual surgery day. I want to wish you all the best and send all the positive vibes for a smooth recovery. I look forward to hearing that everything went well and that you're pain-free once more!


----------



## jblended

Spoiler: life update



My mum has been offered a 2 year contract with this charity operation which would mean she has to stay put and cannot request any transfers. We've had several late night discussions this past week, weighing up the pros and cons, and now she's decided to take the offer. She'll be edging towards 80 by the time the contract expires, and while she'll hopefully be fit to work even then, I'd like to think she'll take on a less stressful role.
This will be the longest I've stayed in one place in my adult life. It feels strange. 
It's good news for me, not only because I get to spend time with mum in a place that has very quickly become 'home' to me, but because I need to be with the same team of doctors who are monitoring my treatment. Whilst early signs are all positive that I can be fully cured, we still have to watch my labs for at least another year to make sure nothing suddenly drops and sends me back into a critical state. Staying here is safer and easier for that purpose.


2020 was not in any way what I expected and had more surprises in store for me than I could have imagined. I'm getting ahead of myself but I've already started thinking about how I'll be shopping my own closet in 2021 (bags, jewelry, clothes, shoes), curating and hopefully downsizing as I go along. I'm excited for a new chapter, though I know the pandemic will still linger in the background. I'm hopeful that we'll all get to live a semi-normal life in the coming months and our pretty bags will get some use. It makes me smile to think that sometime soon (?) we will be posting pics of our bags on regular outings, rather than the occasional trip to the store or the office.


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> @cowgirlsboots I think we were discussing uniquely shaped bags that were handmade for me before my hospital visit. Here's another that I remembered when posting my reply above. It has a bit of a story behind it.
> 
> My mother worked in Argentina when we were young. My eldest brother got me my first backpack from there- this football shaped bag made from recycled tyres. I wore that thing right until I graduated Uni, at which point the rubber was disintegrating and leaving sticky residue everywhere!
> I briefly lived in Hong Kong after graduating, and sadly, I could not hack it. As wonderful as I'm certain it is, I felt suffocated by everything and had to move very quickly. Perhaps I was too young? Anyway...
> Whilst I was there, I asked the friends I'd made where I could buy a backpack similar to my own and, to my absolute delight, was told I could have an exact replica made. My lovely friends took me to a workshop where they took my beloved (and very much on its last legs) rubber backpack and made a beautiful copy of it from leather!
> 
> Now, this is not an exact replica as I asked them to make it a crossbody, because I was getting older and felt it would look more appropriate as a shoulder/crossbody bag, and the artisan altered the design a bit, changing the closure and the dimensions to make it functional, but otherwise it looks almost like the original. Cost me a pretty penny back then, but was totally worth it!
> The inside is just an empty hole and the leather scratches very easily, but nothing a little Blackrock's can't buff right out. The closure is irritating to work with, but overall, I love this bag! It's one of the superstars in my oddball collection. Especially due to the memories it brings of my brother's gift to me as a kid, but also as a memento of my brief time (and my newfound friends) in China.
> 
> I've put it next to my Coach ombre because that was the bag I carried on my walk today, but also to show how small it is. The Coach ombre WOC is 8x5" I believe, so I think my football bag is around 8".
> 
> Also, for those that like this design, I recently saw an advert for Mirta Bags that look very much like this! The Mirta bags are more sleek and functional (a flap opening which will certainly be easier than the opening my bag has), so definitely worth checking out.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4928706
> 
> 
> Edit: Just checked and Mirta does an almost identical bag, which I love! It looks sleeker than my own! Oooh, I may have to upgrade when mine dies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opera Brown - Vachetta Leather Crossbody Bag | MIRTA
> 
> 
> Like its Italian meaning, Opera is a masterpiece made by Boldrini Selleria. Entirely handmade in Tuscany where fine craftsmanship has been passed down thro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mirta.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Operetta Brown - Tuscan Vachetta Leather Crossbody Bag | MIRTA
> 
> 
> Operetta crossbody, like its name, is more than a bag. It is a real masterpiece. Handmade in Florence by Boldrini Selleria, where perfect craftsmanship is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mirta.com


Do you have a photo of the original backpack from when you were a kid? The bag looks very cool.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

cowgirlsboots said:


> Maybe you just should give the oils a try- I am far from artist and haven´t painted in ages except for on leather, but I used to love oil paints and never felt they were hard to use. I´m one of those who paint  with a lot of material build up, often mixing my colours right on the canvas while I go, though and don´t make much a difference between using thick acrylics (in tubes) or oil. My Dad´s uncle was a trained fine artist and always rolled his eyes about my "technique".


I went and did some exploring (online) with regard to oil paints.  It seems like there is quite a learning curve for me, since I am a complete novice in this area.  Given that it's a little more time commitment, I have decided to wait a bit before actually starting any project, but in the meantime, begin by learning, reading and watching some of the techniques and videos regarding painting with oils.

Your coat is beautiful!  I was just thinking the other day that I don't have anything in leopard print in my wardrobe.  I might look into getting some footwear in leopard print at some point.


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> I have quite a collection of this model from them. They come in so many different types of leather and colors. I have never in my life had so many of the same bag. I tried to list one but I realized I like them to much and listed another style instead.


I know! I have two, one was going to be for DD but guess what? I got her other stuff instead and am keeping both Portland mini totes! I love how it stands up by itself but is also a crossbody.


----------



## momasaurus

Oh,


msd_bags said:


> I finally caught up with more than 10pages of posts!!
> 
> 
> This is such a unique bag!! Love it!
> 
> Speaking of covid, the company housed in the same compound as our office building is having a lot of cases now!! And ironically, this December, our big boss also wants to see more people in the office.  I just keep the window behind me open when I am in my office to let fresh air in.  And btw, it’s face mask AND face shield in  offices and malls here.
> 
> ——
> @cowgirlsboots  I love what you’ve done with your De Manta! And your new coat is elegant.
> @Kimbashop I also have my Mom’s old recipe box!  And my Aunt’s notebook - she used to make cakes and the notebook contains a list of some orders, with prices. Dated back before I was born!!  So the prices listed are unimaginable now.
> 
> @SakuraSakura you asked if we’re turned off by bags now?  Not exactly turned off, but the level of interest is not the same as pre-pandemic.  Which is good for my wallet actually!  And I’m back to my old hobby - baking, which is a lot cheaper to pursue than bags!
> 
> @momasaurus I sent you a PM before re InstaPot, not sure though if you got it.


Oh, thanks for the reminder! I don't always see notifications for PMs. I promise to christen the InstaPot this week!......


----------



## momasaurus

jblended said:


> Spoiler: life update
> 
> 
> 
> My mum has been offered a 2 year contract with this charity operation which would mean she has to stay put and cannot request any transfers. We've had several late night discussions this past week, weighing up the pros and cons, and now she's decided to take the offer. She'll be edging towards 80 by the time the contract expires, and while she'll hopefully be fit to work even then, I'd like to think she'll take on a less stressful role.
> This will be the longest I've stayed in one place in my adult life. It feels strange.
> It's good news for me, not only because I get to spend time with mum in a place that has very quickly become 'home' to me, but because I need to be with the same team of doctors who are monitoring my treatment. Whilst early signs are all positive that I can be fully cured, we still have to watch my labs for at least another year to make sure nothing suddenly drops and sends me back into a critical state. Staying here is safer and easier for that purpose.
> 
> 
> 2020 was not in any way what I expected and had more surprises in store for me than I could have imagined. I'm getting ahead of myself but I've already started thinking about how I'll be shopping my own closet in 2021 (bags, jewelry, clothes, shoes), curating and hopefully downsizing as I go along. I'm excited for a new chapter, though I know the pandemic will still linger in the background. I'm hopeful that we'll all get to live a semi-normal life in the coming months and our pretty bags will get some use. It makes me smile to think that sometime soon (?) we will be posting pics of our bags on regular outings, rather than the occasional trip to the store or the office.


It sounds like you have done some really important thinking. I envy your self-awareness, as I still feel like I am winging it all the time. I love that you and your mum are drawing closer and closer.
I hope to do a closet assessment soon also, in preparation for 2021. And I need some challenges to force me to use other bags, or at least to take pictures of them!


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> Do you have a photo of the original backpack from when you were a kid? The bag looks very cool.


I don't think I do- at least, not to hand. Those were the days of cameras with films that needed to be developed (I feel old! ) so if it was in any pics, those would be in a safe deposit box back home.
Tangentially, I'm not the only person who keeps photos in the bank in case of fire, am I? 
I will try to find a picture online. I distinctly remember that they were prolific at the time and everyone had some form of backpack or hula hoop made of recycled tyres.
It looked exactly like my football bag, but the back of it was flat to rest against the body. It opened the same way, with the rubber panels sliding over one another.



momasaurus said:


> It sounds like you have done some really important thinking. I envy your self-awareness, as I still feel like I am winging it all the time. I love that you and your mum are drawing closer and closer.
> I hope to do a closet assessment soon also, in preparation for 2021. And I need some challenges to force me to use other bags, or at least to take pictures of them!


Whilst I'd love to take the credit, most of the decisions are being made for me at this stage- mostly by my doctors, so it's not self-awareness as much as it is me being docile! 
I feel like we're all just winging it, are we not? Life is full of so many unexpected twists and turns that all we ever do is react to the circumstances!


----------



## foxgal

Lol... I just revisited this thread. After all my good intentions setting goals and following this thread in January, that quickly ALL went out the window in pandemic chaos. And looking back at my original post, I only realized one of my goals, and hilariously all my other goals are things I’ve “just” identified for 2021.


----------



## foxgal

@jblended You’ve got a great attitude! Yes, we are all just winging it, right!?! Best wishes for your good health


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> I've managed 4 bags in December and it's not over yet. I'm proud of myself because since March it's been 95% H Evie or nothing.
> 
> H Double Sens maxi (Etain/Black)
> H Evie 29 (black ghw)
> H Bolide (Rouge H ghw)
> Gucci 1955 (Baiadera multi)
> 
> I really enjoyed carrying my Gucci velvet 1955, an unexpected pleasure. The flap stays put more easily than I thought (no magnet or flip under the tongue) because the leather grips, and the compartments are really well organised. They knew how to design a woman's handbag in 1955. I thought the shortness of the drop carrying cross-body would bother me but over a slim coat it was fine. If I wore it with, my thick double-breasted Burberry, it would have to go under, same as I wear all X-bodies withMar furs/sheepskins. Anyway, far more practical on an all-day adventure than I thought.


Marvelous! 
Your 1955 is such a cool bag, even more so that you're so happy with it!

I'm still in the PS I carried Friday - I carried it Saturday to the wine store and grocery, and stayed in it today because it matches the heels of my shoes!


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> *December Challenge: Carry five different bags
> Bag 4:* Hermes Etain Evergrain Massai Cut 40
> Activity: grocery shopping and school run
> View attachment 4927901
> 
> 
> *Bag 5: *Chanel Red Quilted Lambskin Wallet on Chain
> Activity: school run and grocery shopping
> View attachment 4927902
> 
> These bags would also qualify for the thread sharing my largest and smallest bags in my collection.


Both are beautiful! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> No bag, but new to me... I´m so happy with this purchase. It´s "YSL variation"- from the 90ies, I guess- and my very first piece of designer clothing. I´d been watching it on the classifieds for ages, then inquired about it, but the listing was deleted. Last week the seller suddenly contacted me and asked whether I was still interested. Of course I was and without much thinking just bought it. When it arrived I knew it was meant to be mine. It fits perfectly and feels like an old friend.


ohmigosh - I love this coat!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Germany is going back into strict lockdown... that´s me kissing good-bey to all hopes of getting out of this place, seeing my family, wearing any of my new finery, getting a glimpse of the Christmas shine and sparkle I seem to have been longing for all my life and never got close... a very selfish view of the situation, I know, but all I can come up with atm while feeling disappointed and overwhelmed. My first reaction to the news was impulse buying two pairs of shoes... haha... they might go back once they have arrived. No chance to wear them in the near future except for if I decided to give bed shoes a go...


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> Germany is going back into strict lockdown... that´s me kissing good-bey to all hopes of getting out of this place, seeing my family, wearing any of my new finery, getting a glimpse of the Christmas shine and sparkle I seem to have been longing for all my life and never got close... a very selfish view of the situation, I know, but all I can come up with atm while feeling disappointed and overwhelmed. My first reaction to the news was impulse buying two pairs of shoes... haha... they might go back once they have arrived. No chance to wear them in the near future except for if I decided to give bed shoes a go...


 
We finally decided that we won't be celebrating Christmas with the family - we'll deliver gifts, cookies, and food on Christmas Eve. Christmas Day we're going to have a Zoom, and they'll open their gifts from us then. It was a hard decision (and I cried ) , but it's only temporary.
Next year will be better.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Germany is going back into strict lockdown... that´s me kissing good-bey to all hopes of getting out of this place, seeing my family, wearing any of my new finery, getting a glimpse of the Christmas shine and sparkle I seem to have been longing for all my life and never got close... a very selfish view of the situation, I know, but all I can come up with atm while feeling disappointed and overwhelmed. My first reaction to the news was impulse buying two pairs of shoes... haha... they might go back once they have arrived. No chance to wear them in the near future except for if I decided to give bed shoes a go...





Cookiefiend said:


> We finally decided that we won't be celebrating Christmas with the family - we'll deliver gifts, cookies, and food on Christmas Eve. Christmas Day we're going to have a Zoom, and they'll open their gifts from us then. It was a hard decision (and I cried ) , but it's only temporary.
> Next year will be better.


We aren't going to be doing any get-togethers either. I've been depressed the last couple of days. Our area is the worst in our state, and our state is one of the worst in the country. We have fewer open beds than anywhere else in our state. It seems like such a long wait for the vaccine when we have already waited so long. Staying safe is boring!

I just read that our county only has one freezer that is compatible with the Pfizer vaccine.


----------



## Cookiefiend

whateve said:


> We aren't going to be doing any get-togethers either. I've been depressed the last couple of days. Our area is the worst in our state, and our state is one of the worst in the country. We have fewer open beds than anywhere else in our state. It seems like such a long wait for the vaccine when we have already waited so long. Staying safe is boring!
> 
> I just read that our county only has one freezer that is compatible with the Pfizer vaccine.


One Freezer only?!? Oh dear! 

I just looked at the Worldometer site showing the US; we had almost 5,000 cases yesterday.... but ohmygosh - Tennessee had 10,000+!  
(then I saw AZ... ) 

Being safe is boring, and no one likes it. But hospitals are being overwhelmed and nurses and doctors are getting overwhelmed... yet the mall I drive by on my way home has a packed parking lot. This morning when I filled the car, I saw 2 people go in without masks - in spite of the sign on the door that masks are required. Could we just think for a moment of someone else? GAH... I see a nice glass of bourbon in my future tonight.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Designer77 said:


> It is a real shame, because I always enjoy the gluwein and Christmas markets.
> But hopefully we can still get some nice presents and *we will just have to drink at home.*


I could be an Olympian if this were a sport!!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> We finally decided that we won't be celebrating Christmas with the family - we'll deliver gifts, cookies, and food on Christmas Eve. Christmas Day we're going to have a Zoom, and they'll open their gifts from us then. It was a hard decision (and I cried ) , but it's only temporary.
> Next year will be better.


I won’t be going to see my extended family this year . It makes me sad too.


----------



## muchstuff

Cookiefiend said:


> We finally decided that we won't be celebrating Christmas with the family - we'll deliver gifts, cookies, and food on Christmas Eve. Christmas Day we're going to have a Zoom, and they'll open their gifts from us then. It was a hard decision (and I cried ) , but it's only temporary.
> Next year will be better.


Very similar to what we’re doing!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I’m torn. I am thinking of a soft Astra satchel with no top handle and chain leather hobo strap....or a tan with orange interior fendi 2jours on eBay... Hmmmm..... I don't think I can do both this month and neither will likely to be available next month. The mud Verona leather will be gone after the end of the month..... and also this particular fendi is 20-30 percent cheaper than other 2jours (in my eBay stalking) that I see on the second hand market that I like as much and thus I predict that it will not last long either at this price level. Hmmmm..... I really would like both! But that just ends up being too much money. Plus I think Massaccesi will have a 20% sale by year's end and right now the promotion is only 10% off. I HATE buying something and then before it EVEN SHIPS  becomes cheaper with a sale or a bigger sale and I Feel major discount FOMO. But then again there are a million 2jours out there and I can always find one in the future I like as much, even if it's a couple hundred dollars more.


----------



## Cookiefiend

muchstuff said:


> Very similar to what we’re doing!


It’s good to know we’re not alone, and we’ll get through this! ❤️


----------



## muchstuff

Cookiefiend said:


> It’s good to know we’re not alone, and we’ll get through this! ❤


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Both are beautiful!
> 
> ohmigosh - I love this coat!!


Thank you so much Cookie!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Actually...I ended up just buying the Fendi: I'm a sucker for a camel/British tan bag, and also for a bright and happy lining. So this bag just seemed to speak to me. I knew the 2jours was the next premier designer bag I wanted. So I'm glad that I'll have it within a week and not need to wait two months, and that I can move on to the next second hand purchase in my sights. Next on my radar is a medium gucci marmont. But I really like the look of the polene numero Sept! And the Astra satchel do-over, of course. I don't feel so bad about not getting a Verona bag this month because I have a chocolate midi selene coming to me right now, second hand but in excellent condition. And I prefer the chocolate in that leather.


----------



## BowieFan1971

We have scaled back Christmas too. My family will probably do mini/multi  visits rather than one whole family get together, though even with everyone we are still only at 9. The most important people will be at my house...my DH and my son, who comes home on leave from the Navy on Friday. He will be here for two weeks. I get to see him twice a year so I am really excited! My DH and I are not very social people...we live a quiet, private life. So living with Covid restrictions has not affected us nearly as much as others. And my staying home lets me feel more comfortable visiting my mom weekly. She needs it...she is recovering from a brain tumor/cancer. Her life has been turned upside this year and the changes to her health (mental and physical) have been difficult for her.


----------



## jblended

My heart goes out to all of you! 
I've not seen my siblings in 2 years and was meant to visit in 2020. Now we're all in lockdown in different places and I worry that they'll catch covid as they're each in a hot spot. I have to remind myself that I am fortunate my mum moved to be with me, or else I think I would have lost my mind from worry.
I think we're all a bit depressed, and that's only reasonable. This will be a unique holiday season, certainly; one where we have to adapt and find creative ways to keep spirits high.
Fingers crossed these covid numbers start coming down (breaking my heart honestly) and hopefully we get real life again soon-ish.



BowieFan1971 said:


> She needs it...she is recovering from a brain tumor/cancer. Her life has been turned upside this year and the changes to her health (mental and physical) have been difficult for her.


Oh wow. I cannot imagine that experience as a standalone problem, let alone amidst the pandemic. So glad she has you nearby for weekly visits. I'm certain that helps her in a million ways.


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I’m torn. I am thinking of a soft Astra satchel with no top handle and chain leather hobo strap....or a tan with orange interior fendi 2jours on eBay... Hmmmm..... I don't think I can do both this month and neither will likely to be available next month. The mud Verona leather will be gone after the end of the month..... and also this particular fendi is 20-30 percent cheaper than other 2jours (in my eBay stalking) that I see on the second hand market that I like as much and thus I predict that it will not last long either at this price level. Hmmmm..... I really would like both! But that just ends up being too much money. Plus I think Massaccesi will have a 20% sale by year's end and right now the promotion is only 10% off. I HATE buying something and then before it EVEN SHIPS  becomes cheaper with a sale or a bigger sale and I Feel major discount FOMO. But then again there are a million 2jours out there and I can always find one in the future I like as much, even if it's a couple hundred dollars more.


Stick to the one you will love the most and will wear.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> It’s good to know we’re not alone, and we’ll get through this! ❤


True! I will sip a glass of wine on the 25th and toast you my friend.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> We have scaled back Christmas too. My family will probably do mini/multi  visits rather than one whole family get together, though even with everyone we are still only at 9. The most important people will be at my house...my DH and my son, who comes home on leave from the Navy on Friday. He will be here for two weeks. I get to see him twice a year so I am really excited! My DH and I are not very social people...we live a quiet, private life. So living with Covid restrictions has not affected us nearly as much as others. And my staying home lets me feel more comfortable visiting my mom weekly. She needs it...she is recovering from a brain tumor/cancer. Her life has been turned upside this year and the changes to her health (mental and physical) have been difficult for her.


I am sorry she had to go through this. You are a wonderful daughter. I wish you Mom a speedy recovery.


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> My heart goes out to all of you!
> I've not seen my siblings in 2 years and was meant to visit in 2020. Now we're all in lockdown in different places and I worry that they'll catch covid as they're each in a hot spot. I have to remind myself that I am fortunate my mum moved to be with me, or else I think I would have lost my mind from worry.
> I think we're all a bit depressed, and that's only reasonable. This will be a unique holiday season, certainly; one where we have to adapt and find creative ways to keep spirits high.
> Fingers crossed these covid numbers start coming down (breaking my heart honestly) and hopefully we get real life again soon-ish.
> 
> 
> Oh wow. I cannot imagine that experience as a standalone problem, let alone amidst the pandemic. So glad she has you nearby for weekly visits. I'm certain that helps her in a million ways.


It is crazy how something like that just becomes your “new normal.” I have my moments...for a while I could not even think the words “brain cancer”, let alone say them, without my eyes starting to tear up. Her recovery had been a roller coaster. I spent a long time waiting for the woman I have known my whole life to come back, but realized over the last few weeks that is not going to happen. So I am focusing on loving her who and where she is. The tumor was on her cerebral cortex, which affects speech/communication/language along with some memory and mental coordination. She jumbles things a lot...words, people, ideas, places. She cannot do some simple things like arithmetic and figuring out how to use a credit card machine. I had to help her spell my name the other week...Laura. She can no longer drive and gave up her license. She is sometimes unsteady on her feet. This was a woman who was always sharp, had a memory like a steel trap and extremely active. If it weren’t for my stepfather, who retired early this year (he is 9 years younger than her), she honestly could not live on her own. This is not a place I ever imagined being in. But it is our life, our new normal. All this since March, 2-3 weeks before what was supposed to have been my wedding on April 4. No wedding, no honeymoon, but we did get married, just the 2 of us and the officiant at home. To be honest, every area of my life except my mother is going really well right now and I am happy, which helps me deal with my emotions regarding my mom. The only area in my life that truly sucks is something out of my hands that I cannot do anything about or change, so I don’t dwell on it because to do that just makes me, and everyone around me, hurt. I do what I can...I visit (luckily only live an hour from her) every week and I call 2-3 times a week beyond that, even if for just a few minutes to say hi and I love you. I keep it together around her and have patience with her, even when she does not have patience with herself. It’s just what you do....it’s life. I thank God every day for all the wonderful things in my life, I have so many. I know He is looking out for me and my family because He has cleared the path in so many ways so that I have only as much as I can handle and He brought the best partner I could ask for into my life and I married him. My mother has brain cancer and is on IV chemo twice a month for life, but I am happy. So everything really is ok.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> I am sorry she had to go through this. You are a wonderful daughter. I wish you Mom a speedy recovery.


Thank you. She will never fully recover, the woman I knew is gone, but she is my mom and she loves me and I love her.


----------



## jblended

I love you for posting all of that! It takes so much strength to talk about these experiences so earnestly. I won't lie, it made me cry. I've been an emotional wreck this entire year anyhow, but this time it is not sadness that is making me shed a tear, but an overwhelm of sadness mixed with the deep love and gratitude I feel emanating from your words.
I cannot thank you enough for this reminder to love our people, in whichever way we can, and in whatever version of themselves they are in.
I hope I'm making some sense because I'm quite overcome.



BowieFan1971 said:


> I have my moments...for a while I could not even think the words “brain cancer”, let alone say them, without my eyes starting to tear up.





BowieFan1971 said:


> I spent a long time waiting for the woman I have known my whole life to come back, but realized over the last few weeks that is not going to happen.


Someone very close to me had Alzheimer's and I had that same learning curve. It was hard to understand that the person I once knew was gone, and to learn to adapt to this new version of them. When I accepted it, it was easy to love them exactly as I always did, but it took a while to come to terms with reality.


BowieFan1971 said:


> So I am focusing on loving her who and where she is.


Beautifully said. And what a wonderful attitude to have! I'm sure she appreciates this deeply.


BowieFan1971 said:


> To be honest, every area of my life except my mother is going really well right now and I am happy, which helps me deal with my emotions regarding my mom. The only area in my life that truly sucks is something out of my hands that I cannot do anything about or change, so I don’t dwell on it because to do that just makes me, and everyone around me, hurt. I do what I can


You're so strong and gracious. It takes real character to find the good to focus on during a crisis, and to adapt gracefully and without bitterness to the things we cannot control. I admire you!


BowieFan1971 said:


> the woman I knew is gone, but she is my mom and she loves me and I love her.


Gah! Crying so much at this. You are so lucky to have each other. Truly.


BowieFan1971 said:


> but we did get married, just the 2 of us and the officiant at home.


Congratulations! I'm so happy you've found someone who is a great support and brings joy into your life.

Thanks so much for your post. It really hit deep.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> That's amazing! I bought a very pretty vintage metallic bag - so cute and has a clear divider and a kiss lock clasp - and my phone doesn't fit in it...


I know. My pretty little metallic bag doesn't hold my phone either. And I didn't even realize it until Mr. PG & I were all dressed up and ready to go to a fancy gala. Eek! My phone won't fit! And this is the only bag I own that matches my shoes!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> What an absolute beauty, a work of art. And of course, clutches were never more popular than in the '30s/'40s. That lucite looks magical.
> 
> In that case I may have one of your uncles bags too! If I remember correctly, my cordé is milk chocolate brown and more boxy but totally adorable. If I come across it I'll post a pic.


Would love to see one in chocolate brown. From the little I've read, they were mostly made in black. So brown ones are rare! I came upon a bronze one for sale a year or two ago, and was very tempted. I held firm, though!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> I love when you share pics of this clutch @ElainePG, the handle is divine and the fabric has gorgeous texture. *I especially love the family significance.*


Thank you. I agree, it's the family link that makes it special to me. If not for my Mom telling me the story of Uncle Joe (until she did, my only memory of Uncle Joe was "that quiet old guy who was married to Aunt Jenny") I never would have gone on a hunt!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> *December Challenge: Carry five different bags
> Bag 4:* Hermes Etain Evergrain Massai Cut 40
> Activity: grocery shopping and school run
> View attachment 4927901
> 
> 
> *Bag 5: *Chanel Red Quilted Lambskin Wallet on Chain
> Activity: school run and grocery shopping
> View attachment 4927902
> 
> These bags would also qualify for the thread sharing my largest and smallest bags in my collection.


The Daddy bear and the Baby bear! I love how you've posed "baby bear" with pen & scarf. And the leather on your H bag looks sooo smooshy! Yum!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> I've managed 4 bags in December and it's not over yet. I'm proud of myself because since March it's been 95% H Evie or nothing.
> 
> H Double Sens maxi (Etain/Black)
> H Evie 29 (black ghw)
> H Bolide (Rouge H ghw)
> Gucci 1955 (Baiadera multi)
> 
> I really enjoyed carrying my Gucci velvet 1955, an unexpected pleasure. The flap stays put more easily than I thought (no magnet or flip under the tongue) because the leather grips, and the compartments are really well organised. They knew how to design a woman's handbag in 1955. I thought the shortness of the drop carrying cross-body would bother me but over a slim coat it was fine. If I wore it with, my thick double-breasted Burberry, it would have to go under, same as I wear all X-bodies with furs/sheepskins. Anyway, far more practical on an all-day adventure than I thought.


It's a stunning bag. I'm glad it's also turning out to be practical.


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> It can be difficult!
> 
> My advice goes against the grain- be very specific and use all the filters! Most people type in generic terms and then have to sift through gazillions of results that aren't even close to what they are after.
> 
> I clearly specify a $ range- both a min and max amount, so I exclude the rubbish at the very low end like paper clips ha ha, and I don't waste time looking at things outside my budget at the higher end.
> Then Handmade or Vintage.
> I also specify the country I want to shop from. Obviously shopping locally, you'd save on shipping but many international sellers also offer free shipping, so I tend to choose the country based on what I want to purchase.
> For instance, I know that Argentina has a lot of products made of recycled rubber (I should post one of my bags relating to this, actually), so I'd look there for products made of recycled tyres.
> If I wanted printed silk scarves, I'd shop from Greece as it's commonly found there. Snakeskin from Indonesia, and so on.
> 
> Another example about specificity: Say you wanted genuine gemstones like Opals. I know that opals are found all over the place- India, Mexico, Australia, the US. If I were opting for cheap, I'd choose to shop from stores in India, and my search terms wouldn't simply be 'genuine opals', but would specify the grade (AA grade, for instance), from India, in the handmade category, between $50-110.
> Getting that precise means I often only get back 4 pages to look through in my results vs. 250 pages you could otherwise get.
> And if I like a product that came up in my search, I'll look at the recommendations that accompany it (usually at the top of that page) as they tend to be similar in style and can lead me to items that would suit my taste.
> 
> Hope that helps you some. I'd love to get advice from others on here, as I'm sure there are better ways to navigate it.


Wow… this is fantastic advice. Thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> Speaking of covid, the company housed in the same compound as our office building is having a lot of cases now!! And ironically, this December, our big boss also wants to see more people in the office.  I just keep the window behind me open when I am in my office to let fresh air in.  And btw, it’s face mask AND face shield in  offices and malls here.


Scary that there's C-19 in the building right next to you... and yet you have to go into the office.  Stay safe, my friend.


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> Spoiler: life update
> 
> 
> 
> My mum has been offered a 2 year contract with this charity operation which would mean she has to stay put and cannot request any transfers. We've had several late night discussions this past week, weighing up the pros and cons, and now she's decided to take the offer. She'll be edging towards 80 by the time the contract expires, and while she'll hopefully be fit to work even then, I'd like to think she'll take on a less stressful role.
> This will be the longest I've stayed in one place in my adult life. It feels strange.
> It's good news for me, not only because I get to spend time with mum in a place that has very quickly become 'home' to me, but because I need to be with the same team of doctors who are monitoring my treatment. Whilst early signs are all positive that I can be fully cured, we still have to watch my labs for at least another year to make sure nothing suddenly drops and sends me back into a critical state. Staying here is safer and easier for that purpose.
> 
> 
> 2020 was not in any way what I expected and had more surprises in store for me than I could have imagined. I'm getting ahead of myself but I've already started thinking about how I'll be shopping my own closet in 2021 (bags, jewelry, clothes, shoes), curating and hopefully downsizing as I go along. I'm excited for a new chapter, though I know the pandemic will still linger in the background. I'm hopeful that we'll all get to live a semi-normal life in the coming months and our pretty bags will get some use. It makes me smile to think that sometime soon (?) we will be posting pics of our bags on regular outings, rather than the occasional trip to the store or the office.


This is very good news, @jblended , both for you AND your mother. It must be a big relief to you.


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> We have scaled back Christmas too. My family will probably do mini/multi  visits rather than one whole family get together, though even with everyone we are still only at 9. The most important people will be at my house...my DH and my son, who comes home on leave from the Navy on Friday. He will be here for two weeks. I get to see him twice a year so I am really excited! My DH and I are not very social people...we live a quiet, private life. So living with Covid restrictions has not affected us nearly as much as others. And my staying home lets me feel more comfortable visiting my mom weekly. She needs it...she is recovering from a brain tumor/cancer. Her life has been turned upside this year and the changes to her health (mental and physical) have been difficult for her.


I'm so very sorry to hear about your mom. That's so hard, and I would imagine (based on my own experience with my mom) that it's the mental changes that are the most difficult.


----------



## Kimbashop

BowieFan1971 said:


> It is crazy how something like that just becomes your “new normal.” I have my moments...for a while I could not even think the words “brain cancer”, let alone say them, without my eyes starting to tear up. Her recovery had been a roller coaster. I spent a long time waiting for the woman I have known my whole life to come back, but realized over the last few weeks that is not going to happen. So I am focusing on loving her who and where she is. The tumor was on her cerebral cortex, which affects speech/communication/language along with some memory and mental coordination. She jumbles things a lot...words, people, ideas, places. She cannot do some simple things like arithmetic and figuring out how to use a credit card machine. I had to help her spell my name the other week...Laura. She can no longer drive and gave up her license. She is sometimes unsteady on her feet. This was a woman who was always sharp, had a memory like a steel trap and extremely active. If it weren’t for my stepfather, who retired early this year (he is 9 years younger than her), she honestly could not live on her own. This is not a place I ever imagined being in. But it is our life, our new normal. All this since March, 2-3 weeks before what was supposed to have been my wedding on April 4. No wedding, no honeymoon, but we did get married, just the 2 of us and the officiant at home. To be honest, every area of my life except my mother is going really well right now and I am happy, which helps me deal with my emotions regarding my mom. The only area in my life that truly sucks is something out of my hands that I cannot do anything about or change, so I don’t dwell on it because to do that just makes me, and everyone around me, hurt. I do what I can...I visit (luckily only live an hour from her) every week and I call 2-3 times a week beyond that, even if for just a few minutes to say hi and I love you. I keep it together around her and have patience with her, even when she does not have patience with herself. It’s just what you do....it’s life. I thank God every day for all the wonderful things in my life, I have so many. I know He is looking out for me and my family because He has cleared the path in so many ways so that I have only as much as I can handle and He brought the best partner I could ask for into my life and I married him. My mother has brain cancer and is on IV chemo twice a month for life, but I am happy. So everything really is ok.


I'm very sorry to hear about your mom. That must be so difficult.


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> We have scaled back Christmas too. My family will probably do mini/multi  visits rather than one whole family get together, though even with everyone we are still only at 9. The most important people will be at my house...my DH and my son, who comes home on leave from the Navy on Friday. He will be here for two weeks. I get to see him twice a year so I am really excited! My DH and I are not very social people...we live a quiet, private life. So living with Covid restrictions has not affected us nearly as much as others. And my staying home lets me feel more comfortable visiting my mom weekly. She needs it...she is recovering from a brain tumor/cancer. Her life has been turned upside this year and the changes to her health (mental and physical) have been difficult for her.



So sorry  words are not enough


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

BowieFan1971 said:


> It is crazy how something like that just becomes your “new normal.” I have my moments...for a while I could not even think the words “brain cancer”, let alone say them, without my eyes starting to tear up. Her recovery had been a roller coaster. I spent a long time waiting for the woman I have known my whole life to come back, but realized over the last few weeks that is not going to happen. So I am focusing on loving her who and where she is. The tumor was on her cerebral cortex, which affects speech/communication/language along with some memory and mental coordination. She jumbles things a lot...words, people, ideas, places. She cannot do some simple things like arithmetic and figuring out how to use a credit card machine. I had to help her spell my name the other week...Laura. She can no longer drive and gave up her license. She is sometimes unsteady on her feet. This was a woman who was always sharp, had a memory like a steel trap and extremely active. If it weren’t for my stepfather, who retired early this year (he is 9 years younger than her), she honestly could not live on her own. This is not a place I ever imagined being in. But it is our life, our new normal. All this since March, 2-3 weeks before what was supposed to have been my wedding on April 4. No wedding, no honeymoon, but we did get married, just the 2 of us and the officiant at home. To be honest, every area of my life except my mother is going really well right now and I am happy, which helps me deal with my emotions regarding my mom. The only area in my life that truly sucks is something out of my hands that I cannot do anything about or change, so I don’t dwell on it because to do that just makes me, and everyone around me, hurt. I do what I can...I visit (luckily only live an hour from her) every week and I call 2-3 times a week beyond that, even if for just a few minutes to say hi and I love you. I keep it together around her and have patience with her, even when she does not have patience with herself. It’s just what you do....it’s life. I thank God every day for all the wonderful things in my life, I have so many. I know He is looking out for me and my family because He has cleared the path in so many ways so that I have only as much as I can handle and He brought the best partner I could ask for into my life and I married him. My mother has brain cancer and is on IV chemo twice a month for life, but I am happy. So everything really is ok.


I'm so sorry to hear about your mom's health.  It must be difficult.  Hugs to you.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> One Freezer only?!? Oh dear!
> 
> I just looked at the Worldometer site showing the US; we had almost 5,000 cases yesterday.... but ohmygosh - Tennessee had 10,000+!
> (then I saw AZ... )
> 
> Being safe is boring, and no one likes it. But hospitals are being overwhelmed and nurses and doctors are getting overwhelmed... *yet the mall I drive by on my way home has a packed parking lot.* This morning when I filled the car, I saw 2 people go in without masks - in spite of the sign on the door that masks are required. Could we just think for a moment of someone else? GAH... I see a nice glass of bourbon in my future tonight.



On the last day of open shops in my country today city centers were packed- worse than Black Friday. 
I wouldn´t have gone... still knowing I was at home and DH had taken the car for today so I had no chance to leave made me utterly depressed. Watching too many American Christmas movies and too many Christmas shopping vlogs on youtube is no help at all.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hi everybody. I hope you’re all having a lovely day, fitting of your lovely selves! 

Money is a bit tight right now so I’m beginning to toy with selling one of my Louis Vuitton wallets. I would like some help deciding which one I should sell.
I love both of them; however, I have gotten more use out of the multicolour wallet. As it stands though I don’t have many purses it fits into + COVID has killed using cash. As for the Ikat wallet, I’ve only used it a handful of times. I have kept it for collecting purposes. Which one should I sell? Which would be easier to get back if I wanted to replace it later on in my life?
Thank you all ♥️


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everybody. I hope you’re all having a lovely day, fitting of your lovely selves!
> 
> Money is a bit tight right now so I’m beginning to toy with selling one of my Louis Vuitton wallets. I would like some help deciding which one I should sell.
> I love both of them; however, I have gotten more use out of the multicolour wallet. As it stands though I don’t have many purses it fits into + COVID has killed using cash. As for the Ikat wallet, I’ve only used it a handful of times. I have kept it for collecting purposes. Which one should I sell? Which would be easier to get back if I wanted to replace it later on in my life?
> Thank you all ♥



(( if this matters the condition is better on the IKat wallet ))


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everybody. I hope you’re all having a lovely day, fitting of your lovely selves!
> 
> Money is a bit tight right now so I’m beginning to toy with selling one of my Louis Vuitton wallets. I would like some help deciding which one I should sell.
> I love both of them; however, I have gotten more use out of the multicolour wallet. As it stands though I don’t have many purses it fits into + COVID has killed using cash. As for the Ikat wallet, I’ve only used it a handful of times. I have kept it for collecting purposes. Which one should I sell? Which would be easier to get back if I wanted to replace it later on in my life?
> Thank you all ♥


I don´t know much about LV items, but would guess it is easier to get back the multicolour long wallet than the pink Ikat. I´ve seen multicolour items for sale quite often, but never ever a pink beauty. On the other hand this means you would probably get a better price for the Ikat as it seems to be rarer and a collectors item? 
Sorry, this wasn´t too helpful...


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everybody. I hope you’re all having a lovely day, fitting of your lovely selves!
> 
> Money is a bit tight right now so I’m beginning to toy with selling one of my Louis Vuitton wallets. I would like some help deciding which one I should sell.
> I love both of them; however, I have gotten more use out of the multicolour wallet. As it stands though I don’t have many purses it fits into + COVID has killed using cash. As for the Ikat wallet, I’ve only used it a handful of times. I have kept it for collecting purposes. Which one should I sell? Which would be easier to get back if I wanted to replace it later on in my life?
> Thank you all ♥


I know nothing about LV but I suspect the multicolor one would be easier to replace. The Ikat seems very special. Does it make sense to you to have things you don't use, just for collecting? I have some of those, but I've reduced the number recently. If you let it go, how sad would it make you? Also, being smaller, it seems like you could use it more. Then again, covid won't last forever and you might be going back to larger purses that would work with the larger wallet.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I used to have the multicolor and sold it and now miss it. I used it as an evening clutch so often I would keep it exclusively for that purpose.


----------



## Cookiefiend

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everybody. I hope you’re all having a lovely day, fitting of your lovely selves!
> 
> Money is a bit tight right now so I’m beginning to toy with selling one of my Louis Vuitton wallets. I would like some help deciding which one I should sell.
> I love both of them; however, I have gotten more use out of the multicolour wallet. As it stands though I don’t have many purses it fits into + COVID has killed using cash. As for the Ikat wallet, I’ve only used it a handful of times. I have kept it for collecting purposes. Which one should I sell? Which would be easier to get back if I wanted to replace it later on in my life?
> Thank you all ♥


It sounds like you like the multicolor wallet best, so selling the Ikat would maybe be best. 
On the other hand - I personally love the Ikat because of the color - woooo that pink!  I’m also using a more compact wallet (for more than a year now) because I found that they fit better in most/more of my purses than my H Silk’in does. I loved my Silk’in, but it’s a little too big, and I don’t see myself needing a large wallet in the future. 
I think a lot of people are finding they don’t need as much these days.


----------



## BowieFan1971

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everybody. I hope you’re all having a lovely day, fitting of your lovely selves!
> 
> Money is a bit tight right now so I’m beginning to toy with selling one of my Louis Vuitton wallets. I would like some help deciding which one I should sell.
> I love both of them; however, I have gotten more use out of the multicolour wallet. As it stands though I don’t have many purses it fits into + COVID has killed using cash. As for the Ikat wallet, I’ve only used it a handful of times. I have kept it for collecting purposes. Which one should I sell? Which would be easier to get back if I wanted to replace it later on in my life?
> Thank you all ♥


I would sell the Ikat....you will get more money for it. And if you are selling because you need the money...


----------



## BowieFan1971

Kimbashop said:


> I'm very sorry to hear about your mom. That must be so difficult.





papertiger said:


> So sorry  words are not enough





Purses & Perfumes said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your mom's health.  It must be difficult.  Hugs to you.


Thank you. The mental changes are the hardest, but we are doing ok. Saw her today...she was having a good day and it was really nice.


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> I love you for posting all of that! It takes so much strength to talk about these experiences so earnestly. I won't lie, it made me cry. I've been an emotional wreck this entire year anyhow, but this time it is not sadness that is making me shed a tear, but an overwhelm of sadness mixed with the deep love and gratitude I feel emanating from your words.
> I cannot thank you enough for this reminder to love our people, in whichever way we can, and in whatever version of themselves they are in.
> I hope I'm making some sense because I'm quite overcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone very close to me had Alzheimer's and I had that same learning curve. It was hard to understand that the person I once knew was gone, and to learn to adapt to this new version of them. When I accepted it, it was easy to love them exactly as I always did, but it took a while to come to terms with reality.
> 
> Beautifully said. And what a wonderful attitude to have! I'm sure she appreciates this deeply.
> 
> You're so strong and gracious. It takes real character to find the good to focus on during a crisis, and to adapt gracefully and without bitterness to the things we cannot control. I admire you!
> 
> Gah! Crying so much at this. You are so lucky to have each other. Truly.
> 
> Congratulations! I'm so happy you've found someone who is a great support and brings joy into your life.
> 
> Thanks so much for your post. It really hit deep.


Thank you so much for your words. Big hugs to you!

I can’t even imagine a loved one with Alzheimer’s, because you know what the ending will be, just not when. We can still have hope, which helps, and my mom still very much knows who she is and where she is. She’s just different. We had a great visit today...both looking forward to my son’s coming home and the holiday. The only thing that makes me sad is that anyone who meets her after the brain tumor will never have gotten to know her before, the strong woman who I could talk to about anything and gave great advice.

As far as my guy, how can you not love a guy who came home today with a dozen yellow roses for me just because. Blessed in so many ways.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

cowgirlsboots said:


> On the last day of open shops in my country today city centers were packed- worse than Black Friday.
> I wouldn´t have gone... still knowing I was at home and DH had taken the car for today so I had no chance to leave made me utterly depressed. Watching too many American Christmas movies and too many Christmas shopping vlogs on youtube is no help at all.


I had to drop off my car for servicing overnight at the end of summer and I couldn't wait to have it back even though I was not really going anywhere!  I hope you're feeling better by the time you read this.   I am glad we have the purse forum to visit -- it's a distraction and it helps to be on here.  Today, I decided to get out in the morning and went and dropped off some books that my friend wanted on their porch (did not see or meet anyone).  I carried my Balenciaga Sharp shoulder bag -- I posted a picture in the handbag of the day thread, and will post here soon.


----------



## SakuraSakura

BowieFan1971 said:


> I would sell the Ikat....you will get more money for it. And if you are selling because you need the money...



I do have other items that I could sell at this point but I'm trying to pick the ones that'll sell the quickest with the least amount of hassle. People have been really... terrible lately. I just received a review on Posh about how my item was - dirty - and how I did not reply fast enough - i literally shipped the item out a few hours after purchase. When she asked me about shipment a few hours after she purchased the item, I responded moments afterwards.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

My Balenciaga Sharp shoulder bag accompanied me in the car today.


----------



## Vintage Leather

SakuraSakura said:


> I do have other items that I could sell at this point but I'm trying to pick the ones that'll sell the quickest with the least amount of hassle. People have been really... terrible lately. I just received a review on Posh about how my item was - dirty - and how I did not reply fast enough - i literally shipped the item out a few hours after purchase. When she asked me about shipment a few hours after she purchased the item, I responded moments afterwards.


:hug:
What is it with posh these days? Or is it people in general?
Best of luck with your decision.


----------



## Cookiefiend

SakuraSakura said:


> I do have other items that I could sell at this point but I'm trying to pick the ones that'll sell the quickest with the least amount of hassle. People have been really... terrible lately. I just received a review on Posh about how my item was - dirty - and how I did not reply fast enough - i literally shipped the item out a few hours after purchase. When she asked me about shipment a few hours after she purchased the item, I responded moments afterwards.


... I’m speechless. 
That’s ridiculous. The last time on Poshmark someone hounded me like that (ship quickly, it’s a gift, blah blah) she also complained - and ended up returning the bag (that she paid $45 for, and I paid much more for) because she didn’t like the way the clasp worked. 
It seems like the more they want and you give, the more they complain. 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4930573
> 
> My Balenciaga Sharp shoulder bag accompanied me in the car today.


That’s gorgeous!


----------



## 880

Vintage Leather said:


> :hug:
> What is it with posh these days? Or is it people in general?
> Best of luck with your decision.


@SakuraSakura, I’ve seen the ikat on  Japanese reseller sites, so if you want to get it back sometime in the future, it seems possible. I don’t know what is wrong with people, and I hope your sale goes well.

@Purses & Perfumes, i love your balenciaga. Hope that the painting videos work out well for you, and we’re all here for support!


----------



## jblended

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everybody. I hope you’re all having a lovely day, fitting of your lovely selves!
> 
> Money is a bit tight right now so I’m beginning to toy with selling one of my Louis Vuitton wallets. I would like some help deciding which one I should sell.
> I love both of them; however, I have gotten more use out of the multicolour wallet. As it stands though I don’t have many purses it fits into + COVID has killed using cash. As for the Ikat wallet, I’ve only used it a handful of times. I have kept it for collecting purposes. Which one should I sell? Which would be easier to get back if I wanted to replace it later on in my life?
> Thank you all ♥


IMO, sell the multicolour. My reasoning is that you've had a lot of use from it already, so you can let it go knowing it served you well and now someone else will also get joy from it.
Use the Ikat that's just been sitting around! You bought it because you liked it, so now it's time to actually enjoy it. 
Besides, it'll be a fresh start for you... you're using something essentially new, can fit into all your bags, and is a bright colour (we all need the cheer right now).



SakuraSakura said:


> I do have other items that I could sell at this point but I'm trying to pick the ones that'll sell the quickest with the least amount of hassle. People have been really... terrible lately. I just received a review on Posh about how my item was - dirty - and how I did not reply fast enough - i literally shipped the item out a few hours after purchase. When she asked me about shipment a few hours after she purchased the item, I responded moments afterwards.


Shocking behaviour! I cannot imagine that degree of rudeness!


----------



## papertiger

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I used to have the multicolor and sold it and now miss it. I used it as an evening clutch so often I would keep it exclusively for that purpose.



Good idea


----------



## papertiger

SakuraSakura said:


> I do have other items that I could sell at this point but I'm trying to pick the ones that'll sell the quickest with the least amount of hassle. People have been really... terrible lately. I just received a review on Posh about how my item was - dirty - and how I did not reply fast enough - i literally shipped the item out a few hours after purchase. When she asked me about shipment a few hours after she purchased the item, I responded moments afterwards.



They're lucky. I ship 3 days later.

Perhaps write a disclaimer on the nature of vintage like all the pre-loved sites do.


----------



## jblended

Asking for some help. 
Got an email from a friend of mine who said she recently purchased the same vintage bag I posted earlier (pic re-attached). She had seen mine IRL a while ago and liked it, so when she found it on Etsy she bought it for herself.
The Etsy seller told her the brand is Andre Cellini. I've never heard of the brand! Have any of you heard of it? Can you give me any info on the possible decade this bag could be from, or any other info?
Thank you 


View attachment 4925065


----------



## Cookiefiend

Vintage Leather said:


> :hug:
> What is it with posh these days? Or is it people in general?
> Best of luck with your decision.


I think it’s people in general...
I just got completely blocked on Posh by a woman because I asked her to show the Hermès copyright and artist’s signature... she’s asking $400 for a new scarf, but didn’t show those things.
Wouldn’t anyone want to see them? I know the authenticators would want to see them!
I can’t even comment in a bundle...


----------



## momasaurus

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Actually...I ended up just buying the Fendi: I'm a sucker for a camel/British tan bag, and also for a bright and happy lining. So this bag just seemed to speak to me. I knew the 2jours was the next premier designer bag I wanted. So I'm glad that I'll have it within a week and not need to wait two months, and that I can move on to the next second hand purchase in my sights. Next on my radar is a medium gucci marmont. But I really like the look of the polene numero Sept! And the Astra satchel do-over, of course. I don't feel so bad about not getting a Verona bag this month because I have a chocolate midi selene coming to me right now, second hand but in excellent condition. And I prefer the chocolate in that leather.


This is fabulous!! I cannot resist a fabulous lining. Looking forward to seeing your midi selene - that's my favorite MM bag and I have two.


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> It sounds like you like the multicolor wallet best, so selling the Ikat would maybe be best.
> On the other hand - I personally love the Ikat because of the color - woooo that pink!  I’m also using a more compact wallet (for more than a year now) because I found that they fit better in most/more of my purses than my H Silk’in does. I loved my Silk’in, but it’s a little too big, and I don’t see myself needing a large wallet in the future.
> *I think a lot of people are finding they don’t need as much these days. *


I hope we are all a bit different after this. I hope we don't run back into crazy consumerism. But after the last pandemic came the Roaring Twenties, so who knows.


----------



## momasaurus

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4930573
> 
> My Balenciaga Sharp shoulder bag accompanied me in the car today.


great bag, perfectly named. That clasp is so elegant.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I had to drop off my car for servicing overnight at the end of summer and I couldn't wait to have it back even though I was not really going anywhere!  I hope you're feeling better by the time you read this.   I am glad we have the purse forum to visit -- it's a distraction and it helps to be on here.  Today, I decided to get out in the morning and went and dropped off some books that my friend wanted on their porch (did not see or meet anyone).  I carried my Balenciaga Sharp shoulder bag -- I posted a picture in the handbag of the day thread, and will post here soon.



Thank-you! I just experienced a very kind gesture, had a big cry and now will put on my big girl panties and make the best of this day! 
Let´s start with taking a parcel to the Post Office: I´m returning shoes I bought a few days ago for retail therapy. They are agony on my feet- they will go back. 

I´m looking forward to seeing your Bal bag! Balenciaga is a brand I don´t know much about and I love to learn.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SakuraSakura said:


> I do have other items that I could sell at this point but I'm trying to pick the ones that'll sell the quickest with the least amount of hassle. People have been really... terrible lately. I just received a review on Posh about how my item was - dirty - and how I did not reply fast enough - i literally shipped the item out a few hours after purchase. When she asked me about shipment a few hours after she purchased the item, I responded moments afterwards.



What an awful experience! Don´t take it personally, please! I suspect the buyer was unhappy with something else in her life or simply regretted spending money on a luxury purchase (retail therapy without a return policy?) and vented in a very inappropriate way. xx


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4930573
> 
> My Balenciaga Sharp shoulder bag accompanied me in the car today.



Wow! That´s a very elegant handbag! The leather looks amazing and the design is so clean! Thank-you for showing!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Asking for some help.
> Got an email from a friend of mine who said she recently purchased the same vintage bag I posted earlier (pic re-attached). She had seen mine IRL a while ago and liked it, so when she found it on Etsy she bought it for herself.
> The Etsy seller told her the brand is Andre Cellini. I've never heard of the brand! Have any of you heard of it? Can you give me any info on the possible decade this bag could be from, or any other info?
> Thank you
> 
> 
> View attachment 4925065


Sorry, the name does not ring a bell, but I googled it and lots of listings of Andre Cellini bags on several selling sites incl. etsy came up. Re the decade: I´d say second half of the 80ies into the 90ies, but that´s just a guess and remembering what people wore when I was younger.


----------



## doni

Hard lockdown starting here in Germany today. Full house. And I have been the last couple of days panic shopping. Mostly online too, as apparently delays are to be expected now that shops are closed for Christmas. I don‘t know how delivery services are going to cope...

Now entering hopefully a more quiet phase... This is going to be a strange Christmas.
But the tree is up, the lights are on, pantry is full, spirits are high (or at least I am determined they will be) and we are good to go...






	

		
			
		

		
	
La


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m looking forward to seeing your Bal bag! Balenciaga is a brand I don´t know much about and I love to learn.


Balenciaga is a brand I don't know much about either.  I however saw this bag and immediately loved it.  I also like some of the classic Balenciaga bags -- the leather looks wonderful -- but I know nothing about them except that I think styles from some years are better to own than others.  I need to research the different styles by spending some  time in the Balenciaga forum at some point.  Currently, I am not planning to add any bags to my collection so it will have to wait for a while.

Regarding the shoes -- good plan to return them!  My footwear collection is small, but I am happy with it, especially after I weeded out a few pairs that were not the most comfortable to wear.   


cowgirlsboots said:


> Wow! That´s a very elegant handbag! The leather looks amazing and the design is so clean! Thank-you for showing!


Thank you.  I do love the bag.  The leather feels soft, but it's not too delicate which is perfect!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Cookiefiend said:


> That’s gorgeous!


Thank you, it's one of my favorite bags!  


880 said:


> @Purses & Perfumes, i love your balenciaga. Hope that the painting videos work out well for you, and we’re all here for support!


Many thanks, and I will keep you posted about the painting plans.


momasaurus said:


> great bag, perfectly named. That clasp is so elegant.


Thank you!  The clasp is really easy to use as well.


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> Sorry, the name does not ring a bell, but I googled it and lots of listings of Andre Cellini bags on several selling sites incl. etsy came up. Re the decade: I´d say second half of the 80ies into the 90ies, but that´s just a guess and remembering what people wore when I was younger.


I vaguely remember Cellini from my aunt in the 1970s. @jblended, I love the mixed media material look of your bag!



doni said:


> Hard lockdown starting here in Germany today. Full house. And I have been the last couple of days panic shopping. Mostly online too, as apparently delays are to be expected now that shops are closed for Christmas. I don‘t know how delivery services are going to cope...
> But the tree is up, the lights are on, pantry is full, spirits are high (or at least I am determined they will be) and we are good to go...


wow, your tree is like the spirit of Christmas. huge, warm, welcoming with a very happy home and hearth vibe. Just gorgeous!

@cowgirlsboots, am sorry the shoes did not work out and ITA with you re @SakuraSakura ‘s discontented buyer. Your posts, and that of others on TOF, and this thread, make my day brighter.


----------



## BowieFan1971

doni said:


> Hard lockdown starting here in Germany today. Full house. And I have been the last couple of days panic shopping. Mostly online too, as apparently delays are to be expected now that shops are closed for Christmas. I don‘t know how delivery services are going to cope...
> 
> Now entering hopefully a more quiet phase... This is going to be a strange Christmas.
> But the tree is up, the lights are on, pantry is full, spirits are high (or at least I am determined they will be) and we are good to go...
> 
> View attachment 4930956
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930957
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La


Beautiful tree! Christmas is what you make of it, but the biggest thing Christmas should bring is hope. And we have plenty of hope, with 2 vaccines ready to go and a new president.


----------



## dcooney4

doni said:


> Hard lockdown starting here in Germany today. Full house. And I have been the last couple of days panic shopping. Mostly online too, as apparently delays are to be expected now that shops are closed for Christmas. I don‘t know how delivery services are going to cope...
> 
> Now entering hopefully a more quiet phase... This is going to be a strange Christmas.
> But the tree is up, the lights are on, pantry is full, spirits are high (or at least I am determined they will be) and we are good to go...
> 
> View attachment 4930956
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930957
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La


Beautiful Tree!


----------



## Cookiefiend

doni said:


> Hard lockdown starting here in Germany today. Full house. And I have been the last couple of days panic shopping. Mostly online too, as apparently delays are to be expected now that shops are closed for Christmas. I don‘t know how delivery services are going to cope...
> 
> Now entering hopefully a more quiet phase... This is going to be a strange Christmas.
> But the tree is up, the lights are on, pantry is full, spirits are high (or at least I am determined they will be) and we are good to go...
> 
> View attachment 4930956
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930957
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La


What a lovely tree!
I just told my mother today that I wouldn't be coming to her Christmas get-together.  She understands, and since we've had one employee with it in his family (only their daughter has gotten sick though), I just don't want to take any chances with them getting it from me. 
I brought over their gifts, and a big container of vegetable beef soup on my way to the office - they'll be here until Monday and then are driving down to Florida for a couple of months. I do talk to my mother every Monday, and we'll continue that even while they're in FL. 

It snowed this morning, I love looking at it. It's so peaceful, and it seems quieter after a snow. 
The roads are another story (yikes) but should be much better on the way home from the office.


----------



## doni

BowieFan1971 said:


> We have scaled back Christmas too. My family will probably do mini/multi  visits rather than one whole family get together, though even with everyone we are still only at 9. The most important people will be at my house...my DH and my son, who comes home on leave from the Navy on Friday. He will be here for two weeks. I get to see him twice a year so I am really excited! My DH and I are not very social people...we live a quiet, private life. So living with Covid restrictions has not affected us nearly as much as others. And my staying home lets me feel more comfortable visiting my mom weekly. She needs it...she is recovering from a brain tumor/cancer. Her life has been turned upside this year and the changes to her health (mental and physical) have been difficult for her.





BowieFan1971 said:


> Thank you. She will never fully recover, the woman I knew is gone, but she is my mom and she loves me and I love her.



@BowieFan1971, I really feel for you. On top Of everything, that is hard.

I lost my mother hardly two years ago to cancer. In her case, it was very quick, supersonic: a month from diagnosis to the fatal end. People say it is a blessing, that she had less time to suffer, and I can see that. And I get what you say, even during such short time, the person you know changes. And it was hard, to be there for her at those moments.  But I wanted nothing more than for that time to last just a little bit longer, to have a bit more time to go through it with her no matter what, in whatever circumstances... So find confort in that all the time you spend with her is precious.


----------



## doni

880 said:


> wow, your tree is like the spirit of Christmas. huge, warm, welcoming with a very happy home and hearth vibe. Just gorgeous!





BowieFan1971 said:


> Beautiful tree! Christmas is what you make of it, but the biggest thing Christmas should bring is hope.



Coming from Spain, I did not grow in the tradition of the big natural tree at home. But since I live in Germany I have come to understand the true meaning of the Christmas tree: the days getting shorter and shorter throughout December, the cold and the darkness, having to face the long Winter with whatever you had in storage... So it must have been so joyful to bring the green and the smell of a fresh tree home, and light it up with candles, and hang any little trinkets that would reflect and multiply the light, and sing songs around it... It really is a symbol of hope, the Christmas tree: the promise that the Winter will pass, and that we will survive, and that the Spring and the sun will finally come... We need it more than ever this year!


----------



## BowieFan1971

doni said:


> @BowieFan1971, I really feel for you. On top Of everything, that is hard.
> 
> I lost my mother hardly two years ago to cancer. In her case, it was very quick, supersonic: a month from diagnosis to the fatal end. People say it is a blessing, that she had less time to suffer, and I can see that. And I get what you say, even during such short time, the person you know changes. And it was hard, to be there for her at those moments.  But I wanted nothing more than for that time to last just a little bit more, to have a bit more time to go through it with her no matter what, in whatever circumstances... So find confort in that all the time you spend with her is precious.


I am so sorry for your loss. I don’t think you can ever truly understand what it is like to have someone you love develop cancer unless it happens. It is just unimaginable and almost surreal. Truly terrible. I can’t and won’t say that you had it any easier...it is never a blessing to lose anyone to cancer no matter how long it takes. You lost your mom and that is terrible. 
I never took my mom for granted, but I did take for granted all the things she could do and what she was for me. It is such a natural thing to lean on a parent, as a pillar of sorts. My son leans on me and I have and will always encourage that. But now all that has changed. I am one of the ones that is strong for her, to be a pillar she can lean on. It is an adjustment, but it is what it is and it is okay.


----------



## More bags

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Actually...I ended up just buying the Fendi: I'm a sucker for a camel/British tan bag, and also for a bright and happy lining. So this bag just seemed to speak to me. I knew the 2jours was the next premier designer bag I wanted. So I'm glad that I'll have it within a week and not need to wait two months, and that I can move on to the next second hand purchase in my sights. Next on my radar is a medium gucci marmont. But I really like the look of the polene numero Sept! And the Astra satchel do-over, of course. I don't feel so bad about not getting a Verona bag this month because I have a chocolate midi selene coming to me right now, second hand but in excellent condition. And I prefer the chocolate in that leather.


Congratulations- such a pretty bag!


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> It is crazy how something like that just becomes your “new normal.” I have my moments...for a while I could not even think the words “brain cancer”, let alone say them, without my eyes starting to tear up. Her recovery had been a roller coaster. I spent a long time waiting for the woman I have known my whole life to come back, but realized over the last few weeks that is not going to happen. So I am focusing on loving her who and where she is. The tumor was on her cerebral cortex, which affects speech/communication/language along with some memory and mental coordination. She jumbles things a lot...words, people, ideas, places. She cannot do some simple things like arithmetic and figuring out how to use a credit card machine. I had to help her spell my name the other week...Laura. She can no longer drive and gave up her license. She is sometimes unsteady on her feet. This was a woman who was always sharp, had a memory like a steel trap and extremely active. If it weren’t for my stepfather, who retired early this year (he is 9 years younger than her), she honestly could not live on her own. This is not a place I ever imagined being in. But it is our life, our new normal. All this since March, 2-3 weeks before what was supposed to have been my wedding on April 4. No wedding, no honeymoon, but we did get married, just the 2 of us and the officiant at home. To be honest, every area of my life except my mother is going really well right now and I am happy, which helps me deal with my emotions regarding my mom. The only area in my life that truly sucks is something out of my hands that I cannot do anything about or change, so I don’t dwell on it because to do that just makes me, and everyone around me, hurt. I do what I can...I visit (luckily only live an hour from her) every week and I call 2-3 times a week beyond that, even if for just a few minutes to say hi and I love you. I keep it together around her and have patience with her, even when she does not have patience with herself. It’s just what you do....it’s life. I thank God every day for all the wonderful things in my life, I have so many. I know He is looking out for me and my family because He has cleared the path in so many ways so that I have only as much as I can handle and He brought the best partner I could ask for into my life and I married him. My mother has brain cancer and is on IV chemo twice a month for life, but I am happy. So everything really is ok.





BowieFan1971 said:


> Thank you. She will never fully recover, the woman I knew is gone, but she is my mom and she loves me and I love her.


Best wishes to you and your family. Congratulations to you on getting married. I am sorry to hear about your mom’s brain cancer. Sending you virtual hugs and good wishes. Your generosity and kindness are an inspiration. I hope you can enjoy some peace and downtime during the holidays.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> The Daddy bear and the Baby bear! I love how you've posed "baby bear" with pen & scarf. And the leather on your H bag looks sooo smooshy! Yum!


Ha ha, you make me smile Elaine! I agree, the leather on both these bags is wonderfu!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

My little leather pets.....  I'm in the middle of a move to Atlanta so this is half my collection  (not to mention the 5 bags I've bought recently that are en route) but these are the bags I have handy around here....  I need to stop buying just because I miss the dozen purses that are missing....

It's funny how the lotuff working tote simply dwarfs everything else.


----------



## More bags

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4930573
> 
> My Balenciaga Sharp shoulder bag accompanied me in the car today.


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## BowieFan1971

More bags said:


> Best wishes to you and your family. Congratulations to you on getting married. I am sorry to hear about your mom’s brain cancer. Sending you virtual hugs and good wishes. Your generosity and kindness are an inspiration. I hope you can enjoy some peace and downtime during the holidays.


Thank you!


----------



## 880

about a hundred pages back, @Vintage Leather commented that once you have closed on an apartment, a purchase of a bracelet seemed relatively trivial. (Forgot to ask her which bracelet) DH and I are about to close on the 23rd and his mom, who has terminal epithelial peritoneal mesothelioma, has decided to forgo Dana Farber for a more conveniently located, less qualified treatment center closer to home. DH and I have turned to retail therapy to manage stress as even restaurants are now closed for indoor dining in NYC. @BowieFan1971, I agree with you that it’s such a blessing to have a wonderful life partner to help you through these times which are the ‘new normal.’ It may be superficial, but finding great deals and Spending a lot of time on TPF are helping me get through.
If you buy vintage distressed and have @docride restore them to burnished beauty, that is kind of closer to shopping your own closet rhan shopping NIB. The former is almost like sustainable recycling instead of shopping. I don’t remember if it was @jblended who talked about loving vintage clutches with with finger loop in the back, but I’ve also been influenced by @diane278 ‘s love of clutches. Here is a new to me Hermes clutch in silver. The interior has two compartments and it’s easy to carry. From the Japanese reseller Brand jfa, who seems to have mixed reviews nowadays, but with whom I’ve always had good luck. And, I got a very good deal on  32 sellier box kelly, (looks prune but is more purple IRL) that @docride spa Ed. Weather treated and brushed hw.  I fortunately found these deals right before Prices inched back up (on bags and real estate)


----------



## keodi

cowgirlsboots said:


> No bag, but new to me... I´m so happy with this purchase. It´s "YSL variation"- from the 90ies, I guess- and my very first piece of designer clothing. I´d been watching it on the classifieds for ages, then inquired about it, but the listing was deleted. Last week the seller suddenly contacted me and asked whether I was still interested. Of course I was and without much thinking just bought it. When it arrived I knew it was meant to be mine. It fits perfectly and feels like an old friend.


Congratulations, it's beautiful! I'm sorry about the lockdown situation. 


dcooney4 said:


> Bag number 4 I think. Portland Leather Goods Mini Crossbody in Merlot . This one has Leather that feels like nubuck . If has a mark you just rub your finger across and it disappears.


Suck a lovely bag


Cookiefiend said:


> We finally decided that we won't be celebrating Christmas with the family - we'll deliver gifts, cookies, and food on Christmas Eve. Christmas Day we're going to have a Zoom, and they'll open their gifts from us then. It was a hard decision (and I cried ) , but it's only temporary.
> Next year will be better.


Same, we won't be celebrating Christmas with our family either, but we will zoom on Christmas eve. I too cried like a little girl as i love this time of year, and look forward to gettin together. 


dcooney4 said:


> Stick to the one you will love the most and will wear.


Agreed, great advice!


BowieFan1971 said:


> It is crazy how something like that just becomes your “new normal.” I have my moments...for a while I could not even think the words “brain cancer”, let alone say them, without my eyes starting to tear up. Her recovery had been a roller coaster. I spent a long time waiting for the woman I have known my whole life to come back, but realized over the last few weeks that is not going to happen. So I am focusing on loving her who and where she is. The tumor was on her cerebral cortex, which affects speech/communication/language along with some memory and mental coordination. She jumbles things a lot...words, people, ideas, places. She cannot do some simple things like arithmetic and figuring out how to use a credit card machine. I had to help her spell my name the other week...Laura. She can no longer drive and gave up her license. She is sometimes unsteady on her feet. This was a woman who was always sharp, had a memory like a steel trap and extremely active. If it weren’t for my stepfather, who retired early this year (he is 9 years younger than her), she honestly could not live on her own. This is not a place I ever imagined being in. But it is our life, our new normal. All this since March, 2-3 weeks before what was supposed to have been my wedding on April 4. No wedding, no honeymoon, but we did get married, just the 2 of us and the officiant at home. To be honest, every area of my life except my mother is going really well right now and I am happy, which helps me deal with my emotions regarding my mom. The only area in my life that truly sucks is something out of my hands that I cannot do anything about or change, so I don’t dwell on it because to do that just makes me, and everyone around me, hurt. I do what I can...I visit (luckily only live an hour from her) every week and I call 2-3 times a week beyond that, even if for just a few minutes to say hi and I love you. I keep it together around her and have patience with her, even when she does not have patience with herself. It’s just what you do....it’s life. I thank God every day for all the wonderful things in my life, I have so many. I know He is looking out for me and my family because He has cleared the path in so many ways so that I have only as much as I can handle and He brought the best partner I could ask for into my life and I married him. My mother has brain cancer and is on IV chemo twice a month for life, but I am happy. So everything really is ok.


I teared up reading this. I'm so sorry for of what you and your mom went through. I'm glad things have gotten better.


doni said:


> Hard lockdown starting here in Germany today. Full house. And I have been the last couple of days panic shopping. Mostly online too, as apparently delays are to be expected now that shops are closed for Christmas. I don‘t know how delivery services are going to cope...
> 
> Now entering hopefully a more quiet phase... This is going to be a strange Christmas.
> But the tree is up, the lights are on, pantry is full, spirits are high (or at least I am determined they will be) and we are good to go...
> 
> View attachment 4930956
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930957
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La


Beautiful Christmas tree! Christmas time is my favourite time of the year.


BowieFan1971 said:


> Beautiful tree! Christmas is what you make of it, but *the biggest thing Christmas should bring is hope. And we have plenty of hope, with 2 vaccines ready to go and a new president.*


Amen to that! I love Christmas so much! I love being around family, friends, enjoying their company and cherishing our time together, I'm hoping we can do this in 2021.


doni said:


> @BowieFan1971, I really feel for you. On top Of everything, that is hard.
> 
> I lost my mother hardly two years ago to cancer. In her case, it was very quick, supersonic: a month from diagnosis to the fatal end. People say it is a blessing, that she had less time to suffer, and I can see that. And I get what you say, even during such short time, the person you know changes. And it was hard, to be there for her at those moments.  But I wanted nothing more than for that time to last just a little bit longer, to have a bit more time to go through it with her no matter what, in whatever circumstances... So find confort in that all the time you spend with her is precious.


I'm so sorry for your loss  


880 said:


> about a hundred pages back, @Vintage Leather commented that once you have closed on an apartment, a purchase of a bracelet seemed relatively trivial. (Forgot to ask her which bracelet) DH and I are about to close on the 23rd and his mom, who has terminal epithelial peritoneal mesothelioma, has decided to forgo Dana Farber for a more conveniently located, less qualified treatment center closer to home. DH and I have turned to retail therapy to manage stress as even restaurants are now closed for indoor dining in NYC. @BowieFan1971, I agree with you that it’s such a blessing to have a wonderful life partner to help you through these times which are the ‘new normal.’ It may be superficial, but finding great deals and Spending a lot of time on TPF are helping me get through.
> If you buy vintage distressed and have @docride restore them to burnished beauty, that is kind of closer to shopping your own closet rhan shopping NIB. The former is almost like sustainable recycling instead of shopping. I don’t remember if it was @jblended who talked about loving vintage clutches with with finger loop in the back, but I’ve also been influenced by @diane278 ‘s love of clutches. Here is a new to me Hermes clutch in silver. The interior has two compartments and it’s easy to carry. From the Japanese reseller Brand jfa, who seems to have mixed reviews nowadays, but with whom I’ve always had good luck. And, I got a very good deal on  32 sellier box kelly, (looks prune but is more purple IRL) that @docride spa Ed. Weather treated and brushed hw.  I fortunately found these deals right before Prices inched back up (on bags and real estate)
> View attachment 4931687
> View attachment 4931688
> View attachment 4931689


Beautiful clutch! I love Brand JFA! I've never had issues when i purchased items from them either! wear her in good health!


----------



## Vintage Leather

880 said:


> about a hundred pages back, @Vintage Leather commented that once you have closed on an apartment, a purchase of a bracelet seemed relatively trivial. (Forgot to ask her which bracelet) DH and I are about to close on the 23rd and his mom, who has terminal epithelial peritoneal mesothelioma, has decided to forgo Dana Farber for a more conveniently located, less qualified treatment center closer to home. DH and I have turned to retail therapy to manage stress as even restaurants are now closed for indoor dining in NYC. @BowieFan1971, I agree with you that it’s such a blessing to have a wonderful life partner to help you through these times which are the ‘new normal.’ It may be superficial, but finding great deals and Spending a lot of time on TPF are helping me get through.
> If you buy vintage distressed and have @docride restore them to burnished beauty, that is kind of closer to shopping your own closet rhan shopping NIB. The former is almost like sustainable recycling instead of shopping. I don’t remember if it was @jblended who talked about loving vintage clutches with with finger loop in the back, but I’ve also been influenced by @diane278 ‘s love of clutches. Here is a new to me Hermes clutch in silver. The interior has two compartments and it’s easy to carry. From the Japanese reseller Brand jfa, who seems to have mixed reviews nowadays, but with whom I’ve always had good luck. And, I got a very good deal on  32 sellier box kelly, (looks prune but is more purple IRL) that @docride spa Ed. Weather treated and brushed hw.  I fortunately found these deals right before Prices inched back up (on bags and real estate)
> View attachment 4931687
> View attachment 4931688
> View attachment 4931689


That is a gorgeous clutch! 
Is there anything more frustrating than when a parent makes health choices that you disagree with?  That feeling of helplessness and fear is a potent cocktail of emotions... And I swear real estate was invented to drive my blood pressure through the roof! But it’s easier to justify shopping. Even VCA is a bargain when held up against a six to seven figure purchase.  
I’m so glad you found this clutch and it found you. It’s beautiful and DocRide did a great job.

(the bracelet was a Peretti silver bone cuff in medium)


----------



## More bags

doni said:


> Hard lockdown starting here in Germany today. Full house. And I have been the last couple of days panic shopping. Mostly online too, as apparently delays are to be expected now that shops are closed for Christmas. I don‘t know how delivery services are going to cope...
> 
> Now entering hopefully a more quiet phase... This is going to be a strange Christmas.
> But the tree is up, the lights are on, pantry is full, spirits are high (or at least I am determined they will be) and we are good to go...
> 
> View attachment 4930956
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930957
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La


@doni, sorry to hear you (and @cowgirlsboots) are going through this round of lockdown.
Your tree looks beautiful and elegant! Thanks for sharing your beautiful decorations. They do lift the spirits!


----------



## 880

Vintage Leather said:


> That is a gorgeous clutch!
> Is there anything more frustrating than when a parent makes health choices that you disagree with?  That feeling of helplessness and fear is a potent cocktail of emotions...
> I’m so glad you found this clutch and it found you. It’s beautiful and DocRide did a great job.
> 
> (the bracelet was a Peretti silver bone cuff in medium)


Thank you @keodi and @Vintage Leather ! DH and I (and everyone else) know what the medically prudent and logical decision should be. But, it’s important that MIL feel empowered to make her own choices and do what feels comfortable now. At least that’s what I tell myself on rati9nal days lol.  I’m so happy you got the the Peretti silver bone cuff! What a great item to get while yu were entangles with all that!   Hope you wear it all the time and enjoy! hugs


----------



## More bags

doni said:


> @BowieFan1971, I really feel for you. On top Of everything, that is hard.
> 
> I lost my mother hardly two years ago to cancer. In her case, it was very quick, supersonic: a month from diagnosis to the fatal end. People say it is a blessing, that she had less time to suffer, and I can see that. And I get what you say, even during such short time, the person you know changes. And it was hard, to be there for her at those moments.  But I wanted nothing more than for that time to last just a little bit longer, to have a bit more time to go through it with her no matter what, in whatever circumstances... So find confort in that all the time you spend with her is precious.


I am sorry to hear of the loss of your mother. Going through holiday celebrations without our loved ones can make their absence even more painful. I hope memories of happier times with your mother help you get through this season.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> What a lovely tree!
> I just told my mother today that I wouldn't be coming to her Christmas get-together.  She understands, and since we've had one employee with it in his family (only their daughter has gotten sick though), I just don't want to take any chances with them getting it from me.
> I brought over their gifts, and a big container of vegetable beef soup on my way to the office - they'll be here until Monday and then are driving down to Florida for a couple of months. I do talk to my mother every Monday, and we'll continue that even while they're in FL.
> 
> It snowed this morning, I love looking at it. It's so peaceful, and it seems quieter after a snow.
> The roads are another story (yikes) but should be much better on the way home from the office.


Yay for snow to make it feel more like Christmas. Sad to hear of another family celebrating Christmas separately. The vegetable beef soup sounds amazing.


----------



## More bags

SouthernPurseGal said:


> My little leather pets.....  I'm in the middle of a move to Atlanta so this is half my collection  (not to mention the 5 bags I've bought recently that are en route) but these are the bags I have handy around here....  I need to stop buying just because I miss the dozen purses that are missing....
> 
> It's funny how the lotuff working tote simply dwarfs everything else.


Wonderful eye candy, in shapes, styles and colours. Thanks for sharing and best wishes with your move preparations.


880 said:


> about a hundred pages back, @Vintage Leather commented that once you have closed on an apartment, a purchase of a bracelet seemed relatively trivial. (Forgot to ask her which bracelet) DH and I are about to close on the 23rd and his mom, who has terminal epithelial peritoneal mesothelioma, has decided to forgo Dana Farber for a more conveniently located, less qualified treatment center closer to home. DH and I have turned to retail therapy to manage stress as even restaurants are now closed for indoor dining in NYC. @BowieFan1971, I agree with you that it’s such a blessing to have a wonderful life partner to help you through these times which are the ‘new normal.’ It may be superficial, but finding great deals and Spending a lot of time on TPF are helping me get through.
> If you buy vintage distressed and have @docride restore them to burnished beauty, that is kind of closer to shopping your own closet rhan shopping NIB. The former is almost like sustainable recycling instead of shopping. I don’t remember if it was @jblended who talked about loving vintage clutches with with finger loop in the back, but I’ve also been influenced by @diane278 ‘s love of clutches. Here is a new to me Hermes clutch in silver. The interior has two compartments and it’s easy to carry. From the Japanese reseller Brand jfa, who seems to have mixed reviews nowadays, but with whom I’ve always had good luck. And, I got a very good deal on  32 sellier box kelly, (looks prune but is more purple IRL) that @docride spa Ed. Weather treated and brushed hw.  I fortunately found these deals right before Prices inched back up (on bags and real estate)
> View attachment 4931687
> View attachment 4931688
> View attachment 4931689


Wow, congratulations on your gorgeous finds!


----------



## More bags

Vintage Leather said:


> That is a gorgeous clutch!
> Is there anything more frustrating than when a parent makes health choices that you disagree with?  That feeling of helplessness and fear is a potent cocktail of emotions... And I swear real estate was invented to drive my blood pressure through the roof! But it’s easier to justify shopping. Even VCA is a bargain when held up against a six to seven figure purchase.
> I’m so glad you found this clutch and it found you. It’s beautiful and DocRide did a great job.
> 
> (the bracelet was a Peretti silver bone cuff in medium)


I laughed so hard at your comparison of VCA price to real estate price! 
Congratulations on your EP silver bone cuff! I love that piece of art/sculpture/jewellery!


----------



## jblended

cowgirlsboots said:


> Sorry, the name does not ring a bell, but I googled it and lots of listings of Andre Cellini bags on several selling sites incl. etsy came up. Re the decade: I´d say second half of the 80ies into the 90ies, but that´s just a guess and remembering what people wore when I was younger.





880 said:


> I vaguely remember Cellini from my aunt in the 1970s. @jblended, I love the mixed media material look of your bag!



Thanks to you both. I did Google but got a lot of beaded clutches and nothing similar to my bag, so I hoped the lovely people here would have more insight.
At any rate, the bag is extremely well made. Mine had some scratches on it and was missing a bit of snakeskin when I got it (which I've hidden with paint), but otherwise is perfect in every way. My friend's is perfect, without a single flaw on it! They're hardy. 



doni said:


> But the tree is up, the lights are on, pantry is full, spirits are high (or at least I am determined they will be) and we are good to go...


If this doesn't lift one's mood, I don't know what would! Lovely! 



Purses & Perfumes said:


> My footwear collection is small, but I am happy with it, especially after I weeded out a few pairs that were not the most comfortable to wear.


The torture of uncomfortable shoes is unlike any other! I have never been one to wear pretty shoes even if they make my feet bleed ( I have a friend who literally endures this on a regular basis). 



Cookiefiend said:


> I just don't want to take any chances with them getting it from me.


It's such a tough choice we all have to make, but it's worth it if we are able to keep loved ones safe. I hope you are able to celebrate with them virtually and hopefully you'll be able to make up for it once it is safer to do so.



880 said:


> but I’ve also been influenced by @diane278 ‘s love of clutches.


I don't do clutches but @diane278 collection is amazing and may well end up converting me! Elegance and function perfectly balanced in one capsule collection. @Aerdem also has the _most_ incredible capsule collection that speaks to my aesthetic- unique elements in every piece.


----------



## More bags

*December Challenge: Carry five different bags
Bag 6:* Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir


*Bag 7:* Hermes Rouge H Garden Party 36


----------



## jblended

doni said:


> I lost my mother hardly two years ago to cancer. In her case, it was very quick, supersonic: a month from diagnosis to the fatal end. People say it is a blessing, that she had less time to suffer, and I can see that. And I get what you say, even during such short time, the person you know changes. And it was hard, to be there for her at those moments. But I wanted nothing more than for that time to last just a little bit longer, to have a bit more time to go through it with her no matter what, in whatever circumstances... So find confort in that all the time you spend with her is precious.


I lost a loved one to cancer in the space of 4 months. He was initially misdiagnosed and then got the right diagnosis about 3 weeks before he passed. There was nothing that could be done and he only truly suffered that final month. It's a blessing and a curse having it happen so quickly.
Similarly, I lost a dear friend when I was last in hospital this year. He was having issues for months but couldn't be admitted and investigated properly due to Covid. He was diagnosed with Leukemia a couple of weeks before passing and was being given chemo whilst he was in a coma. I missed the whole ordeal and came out of hospital to the news. His family could not speak to him or be near him due to Covid, and he was in the coma so soon after the diagnosis that nobody had time to say the things they needed to say.
There's always the question of whether he would have been diagnosed earlier and potentially saved had Covid not been in the picture.
It's devastating and I think we'd all want more time to say goodbye to our loved ones.


BowieFan1971 said:


> It is such a natural thing to lean on a parent, as a pillar of sorts. My son leans on me and I have and will always encourage that. But now all that has changed. I am one of the ones that is strong for her, to be a pillar she can lean on. It is an adjustment, but it is what it is and it is okay.


It's such a precious bond, that between parents and kids. I count myself as very fortunate indeed to have had a mother whom I can count on and whom I get along with. I see people who do not have that in their families and I can only hope they get that support from others in their lives. We cannot do everything alone and there will be times we require pillars and times we act as pillars; I just try to remember to be grateful in both instances.



880 said:


> DH and I (and everyone else) know what the medically prudent and logical decision should be. But, it’s important that MIL feel empowered to make her own choices and do what feels comfortable now.


You're so right, imo. It's important that patients retain their sense of agency. I was speaking to a friend on TPF a few days ago about this as her own mother is making medical decisions that her children do not necessarily agree with.
However hard it is for us who may not agree with the choices they are making, it's important that we allow them the dignity and independence they are trying to grasp on to when they make these decisions. I hope your MIL will get the medical care she needs at the new facility.

___
Apologies for all the heavy talk. It seems this year has really been doing a number on us all!
*Edited out typos


----------



## papertiger

jblended said:


> Asking for some help.
> Got an email from a friend of mine who said she recently purchased the same vintage bag I posted earlier (pic re-attached). She had seen mine IRL a while ago and liked it, so when she found it on Etsy she bought it for herself.
> The Etsy seller told her the brand is Andre Cellini. I've never heard of the brand! Have any of you heard of it? Can you give me any info on the possible decade this bag could be from, or any other info?
> Thank you
> 
> 
> View attachment 4925065



Sorry the only Cellini I know is a line that Rolex had (one my faves). 

Usually, if it is a designer/leather goods house, it would have a name written somewhere. Even my little Italian bag (bought new) made in a tiny Ventimiglia workshop at the back of the store had the name inside.


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> I hope we are all a bit different after this. I hope we don't run back into crazy consumerism. But after the last pandemic came the Roaring Twenties, so who knows.



Well, I've def failed this month. At least _most_ of my shopping was not for me.


----------



## papertiger

doni said:


> Hard lockdown starting here in Germany today. Full house. And I have been the last couple of days panic shopping. Mostly online too, as apparently delays are to be expected now that shops are closed for Christmas. I don‘t know how delivery services are going to cope...
> 
> Now entering hopefully a more quiet phase... This is going to be a strange Christmas.
> But the tree is up, the lights are on, pantry is full, spirits are high (or at least I am determined they will be) and we are good to go...
> 
> View attachment 4930956
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930957
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La



Magnificent!


----------



## papertiger

SouthernPurseGal said:


> My little leather pets.....  I'm in the middle of a move to Atlanta so this is half my collection  (not to mention the 5 bags I've bought recently that are en route) but these are the bags I have handy around here....  I need to stop buying just because I miss the dozen purses that are missing....
> 
> It's funny how the lotuff working tote simply dwarfs everything else.



Is that the brown? Great looking tote.


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> about a hundred pages back, @Vintage Leather commented that once you have closed on an apartment, a purchase of a bracelet seemed relatively trivial. (Forgot to ask her which bracelet) DH and I are about to close on the 23rd and his mom, who has terminal epithelial peritoneal mesothelioma, has decided to forgo Dana Farber for a more conveniently located, less qualified treatment center closer to home. DH and I have turned to retail therapy to manage stress as even restaurants are now closed for indoor dining in NYC. @BowieFan1971, I agree with you that it’s such a blessing to have a wonderful life partner to help you through these times which are the ‘new normal.’ It may be superficial, but finding great deals and Spending a lot of time on TPF are helping me get through.
> If you buy vintage distressed and have @docride restore them to burnished beauty, that is kind of closer to shopping your own closet rhan shopping NIB. The former is almost like sustainable recycling instead of shopping. I don’t remember if it was @jblended who talked about loving vintage clutches with with finger loop in the back, but I’ve also been influenced by @diane278 ‘s love of clutches. Here is a new to me Hermes clutch in silver. The interior has two compartments and it’s easy to carry. From the Japanese reseller Brand jfa, who seems to have mixed reviews nowadays, but with whom I’ve always had good luck. And, I got a very good deal on  32 sellier box kelly, (looks prune but is more purple IRL) that @docride spa Ed. Weather treated and brushed hw.  I fortunately found these deals right before Prices inched back up (on bags and real estate)
> View attachment 4931687
> View attachment 4931688
> View attachment 4931689



Congratulations on both and the new place (hope that's being forward). Very true, very '30s to have the 'handle' on the back.

Write us a review of the Brand jfa on the recommendation thread in this forum. I think it's hard to find a good clutch that's not strictly evening these days.


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> *December Challenge: Carry five different bags
> Bag 6:* Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir
> View attachment 4931786
> 
> *Bag 7:* Hermes Rouge H Garden Party 36
> View attachment 4931787



Beautiful, and great pics too


----------



## jblended

papertiger said:


> Sorry the only Cellini I know is a line that Rolex had (one my faves).


Have just had a quick look and these are _amazing_!


papertiger said:


> Usually, if it is a designer/leather goods house, it would have a name written somewhere. Even my little Italian bag (bought new) made in a tiny Ventimiglia workshop at the back of the store had the name inside.


Ah, that's promising. Mine is missing the inner label with the brand name printed on (there is evidence it was once there and has probably fallen off), however my friend's does have a label with 'Andre Cellini' printed on it.
Funnily enough, mine had an inner tag that says '100% leather' and 'Genuine Snakeskin', whereas hers is missing this tag.
Between the two of us, we have a complete specimen! 

Thank you 



More bags said:


> *Bag 6:* Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir


I will first say how much I love the way you pair your bags and scarves. So chic! 
But, also, I'm learning so much today! First the Rolex Cellini line from the post above and now I've seen my first So Kelly. At first I thought the flap must be tucked into the bag, but on a second look I realized the shape is nothing like the usual Kelly. This is a lovely variant and seems almost more practical! I know so little of the H world so it's nice to pick up these little crumbs along the way!


----------



## papertiger

My own mother passed away 2 years ago. This time of year brings it home that she's gone. 

My mother's illness was a mystery, she was in the hospital on and off for 3 years having tests, found nothing, often not being believed. At one point she felt so bad she felt she was going to die and didn't want to call the ambulance because she had nothing specific to tell the operator or paramedic. Then she had a stroke. She regained some of her functions, but nurses/docs called her uncooperative because she had a hard time verbally communicating (_because_ of the stroke) and _kept_ reassessing her for Alzheimer's. She was barely 70. They told me my mother was behaving erratically because she didn't want her meds (Fentanyl - they made her hallucinate really awfully). I told them my mother had been an eccentric lady all her life, not wanting the drugs they were giving her was the sanest decision. I asked them how I could make a complaint and they backed-off. She then had an operation for fluid build-up, and I thought she was getting better at last. When she went back into hospital for a simple check-up she died there.


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> My little leather pets.....  I'm in the middle of a move to Atlanta so this is half my collection  (not to mention the 5 bags I've bought recently that are en route) but these are the bags I have handy around here....  I need to stop buying just because I miss the dozen purses that are missing....
> 
> It's funny how the lotuff working tote simply dwarfs everything else.


Beautiful bags! I always love to see pictures of other peoples collections. Good luck with the move.


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> about a hundred pages back, @Vintage Leather commented that once you have closed on an apartment, a purchase of a bracelet seemed relatively trivial. (Forgot to ask her which bracelet) DH and I are about to close on the 23rd and his mom, who has terminal epithelial peritoneal mesothelioma, has decided to forgo Dana Farber for a more conveniently located, less qualified treatment center closer to home. DH and I have turned to retail therapy to manage stress as even restaurants are now closed for indoor dining in NYC. @BowieFan1971, I agree with you that it’s such a blessing to have a wonderful life partner to help you through these times which are the ‘new normal.’ It may be superficial, but finding great deals and Spending a lot of time on TPF are helping me get through.
> If you buy vintage distressed and have @docride restore them to burnished beauty, that is kind of closer to shopping your own closet rhan shopping NIB. The former is almost like sustainable recycling instead of shopping. I don’t remember if it was @jblended who talked about loving vintage clutches with with finger loop in the back, but I’ve also been influenced by @diane278 ‘s love of clutches. Here is a new to me Hermes clutch in silver. The interior has two compartments and it’s easy to carry. From the Japanese reseller Brand jfa, who seems to have mixed reviews nowadays, but with whom I’ve always had good luck. And, I got a very good deal on  32 sellier box kelly, (looks prune but is more purple IRL) that @docride spa Ed. Weather treated and brushed hw.  I fortunately found these deals right before Prices inched back up (on bags and real estate)
> View attachment 4931687
> View attachment 4931688
> View attachment 4931689


Congrats this is lovely.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> My own mother passed away 2 years ago. This time of year brings it home that she's gone.
> 
> My mother's illness was a mystery, she was in the hospital on and off for 3 years having tests, found nothing, often not being believed. At one point she felt so bad she felt she was going to die and didn't want to call the ambulance because she had nothing specific to tell the operator or paramedic. Then she had a stroke. She regained some of her functions, but nurses/docs called her uncooperative because she had a hard time verbally communicating (_because_ of the stroke) and _kept_ reassessing her for Alzheimer's. She was barely 70. They told me my mother was behaving erratically because she didn't want her meds (Fentanyl - they made her hallucinate really awfully). I told them my mother had been an eccentric lady all her life, not wanting the drugs they were giving her was the sanest decision. I asked them how I could make a complaint and they backed-off. She then had an operation for fluid build-up, and I thought she was getting better at last. When she went back into hospital for a simple check-up she died there.


This is horrible. I am so sorry she went through all this. That had to be extremely stressful for you. When your feeling sad try and think of something that would have made her laugh or a special moment you both shared.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> *December Challenge: Carry five different bags
> Bag 6:* Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir
> View attachment 4931786
> 
> *Bag 7:* Hermes Rouge H Garden Party 36
> View attachment 4931787


These are both stunning and in the colors I am drawn too. I love your taste.


----------



## jblended

papertiger said:


> My own mother passed away 2 years ago. This time of year brings it home that she's gone.
> 
> My mother's illness was a mystery, she was in the hospital on and off for 3 years having tests, found nothing, often not being believed. At one point she felt so bad she felt she was going to die and didn't want to call the ambulance because she had nothing specific to tell the operator or paramedic. Then she had a stroke. She regained some of her functions, but nurses/docs called her uncooperative because she had a hard time verbally communicating (_because_ of the stroke) and _kept_ reassessing her for Alzheimer's. She was barely 70. They told me my mother was behaving erratically because she didn't want her meds (Fentanyl - they made her hallucinate really awfully). I told them my mother had been an eccentric lady all her life, not wanting the drugs they were giving her was the sanest decision. I asked them how I could make a complaint and they backed-off. She then had an operation for fluid build-up, and I thought she was getting better at last. When she went back into hospital for a simple check-up she died there.


This is utterly heartbreaking! I'm so sorry she suffered like that for over 3 years! Unthinkable!
There are good doctors and bad doctors, unfortunately. The ones that dismiss patients' descriptions of their symptoms or get caught up in their own biases (in this case Alzheimer's) are really inhumane! It's hard enough being ill, but then to have to justify your illness, be made to feel a burden by the people who should be helping you, and be labelled difficult when you're trying to tell them the drugs are making you suffer...that's just another unbearable layer of hurt on top of the original illness. It should never happen! 
I'm so sorry for your loss and the suffering you both endured in the process leading up to it. I truly have no words. It should never have happened.


----------



## papertiger

jblended said:


> This is utterly heartbreaking! I'm so sorry she suffered like that for over 3 years! Unthinkable!
> There are good doctors and bad doctors, unfortunately. The ones that dismiss patients' descriptions of their symptoms or get caught up in their own biases (in this case Alzheimer's) are really inhumane! It's hard enough being ill, but then to have to justify your illness, be made to feel a burden by the people who should be helping you, and be labelled difficult when you're trying to tell them the drugs are making you suffer...that's just another unbearable layer of hurt on top of the original illness. It should never happen!
> I'm so sorry for your loss and the suffering you both endured in the process leading up to it. I truly have no words. It should never have happened.





dcooney4 said:


> This is horrible. I am so sorry she went through all this. That had to be extremely stressful for you. When your feeling sad try and think of something that would have made her laugh or a special moment you both shared.



Thank you  

I think one of the problems in this country is, unless your royalty (literally) your are merely tolerated when you get older. There is a whole money-making industry created around geriatric care and doctors/hospitals can ask for far more money if officially treating dementia. A false diagnosis of Alzheimer's was almost given to my MIL in Germany, so it's not in just a UK issue. Thank goodness she read her own notes! If you get ill, you're thought to be a burden on family and the state (my mother certainly was not). The way society treats (and talks about) its older citizens is disgraceful IMO 

It wasn't visibly ill _older_ people out and about but not NOT wearing masks on the train yesterday during an epidemic, but Lord help you if you're over 60 and you catch it.


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> about a hundred pages back, @Vintage Leather commented that once you have closed on an apartment, a purchase of a bracelet seemed relatively trivial. (Forgot to ask her which bracelet) DH and I are about to close on the 23rd and his mom, who has terminal epithelial peritoneal mesothelioma, has decided to forgo Dana Farber for a more conveniently located, less qualified treatment center closer to home. DH and I have turned to retail therapy to manage stress as even restaurants are now closed for indoor dining in NYC. @BowieFan1971, I agree with you that it’s such a blessing to have a wonderful life partner to help you through these times which are the ‘new normal.’ It may be superficial, but finding great deals and Spending a lot of time on TPF are helping me get through.
> If you buy vintage distressed and have @docride restore them to burnished beauty, that is kind of closer to shopping your own closet rhan shopping NIB. The former is almost like sustainable recycling instead of shopping. I don’t remember if it was @jblended who talked about loving vintage clutches with with finger loop in the back, but I’ve also been influenced by @diane278 ‘s love of clutches. Here is a new to me Hermes clutch in silver. The interior has two compartments and it’s easy to carry. From the Japanese reseller Brand jfa, who seems to have mixed reviews nowadays, but with whom I’ve always had good luck. And, I got a very good deal on  32 sellier box kelly, (looks prune but is more purple IRL) that @docride spa Ed. Weather treated and brushed hw.  I fortunately found these deals right before Prices inched back up (on bags and real estate)
> View attachment 4931687
> View attachment 4931688
> View attachment 4931689


First of all, I am so sorry to hear about your MIL. I hope she recovers and her treatments go well. I wish you all grace and peace.
Gorgeous bag! I have indulged in safe retail therapy too, so I truly get it.  Nothing I could not pay for, so no credit card balance, but waaaay more than I would usually spend or maybe should spend. Since my mom’s diagnosis, I have purchased 8 vintage LV bags and several SLGs, 2 vintage Gucci bags and a vintage Burberry Blue for my self. They cost me less in total than 1-2 new LVs, but still... My DH has not said anything about it, she nice I use my own money, though I think he thinks I have enough. At this point I think I do too. After the last Gucci arrives this week, I think I am done for at least a while. Bags were/are a great distraction and something to be excited about/look forward to and so am grateful. I will always be interested in them, but not so much in the hunt and purchase like I was. I want to settle in and use/appreciate the ones I have for a while.
You are strong. You can do this. Never forget that your track record of surviving bad days is 100%, so know that you WILL handle everything that gets thrown at you. Remember to show yourself love, because if you let yourself get empty, you have nothing to give. Remember to show your DH love and appreciation, because though he is a rock, he is human too. And, most importantly, give your MIL all the love, patience and positivity you can...it may be exactly what she needs to get through her bad days. Find the silver linings....they are there, I promise. Sometimes they are just harder to see than others and the cost to see them is more than it should be, but they are there. Sometimes the silver lining is just to appreciate what you have...which is more than you think.

Big hugs and much love to you. You are not alone.


----------



## papertiger

Back to bags and frippery: 

I'm still stuck on the same 5 this Dec. 

I would have taken out my Hermes, Rouge H, Box Bolide yesterday but the rain forecast put me off (correct decision) so back to Evie and Maxi DS. That would have completed the challenge. Never mind plenty more day. 

I added to my H SLG pile and bought a Bambou Chamilia leather Calvi. It was going to be mine sooner or later anyway, who knows what the New Year's price hikes will bring? 

I've never had a Calvi before but they really are a simple and effective card-holder. I really like there's no tugging with individual card slots and all cards are inside. 

I think I'll order a second soon too if I can still do a custom before Christmas.


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> First of all, I am so sorry to hear about your mo. I hope she recovers and her treatments go well. I wish you all grace and peace.
> Gorgeousbag! I have indulged in safe retail therapy too. Nothing I could not pay for, so no credit card balance, but waaaay more than I would usually spend or maybe should spend. Since my mom’s diagnosis, I have purchased 8 vintage LV bags and several SLGs, 2 vintage Gucci bags and a vintage Burberry Blue for my self. They cost me less in total than 1-2 new LVs, but still... My DH has not said anything about it, she nice I use my own money, though I think he thinks I have enough. At this point I think I do too. After the last Gucci arrives this week, I think I am done for at least a while. Bags were/are a great distraction and something to be excited about/look forward to and so am grateful. I will always be interested in them, but not so much in the hunt and purchase like I was. I want to settle in and use/appreciate the ones I have for a while.
> You are strong. You can do this. Never forget that your track record of surviving bad days is 100%, so know that you WILL handle everything that gets thrown at you. Remember to show yourself love, because if you let yourself get empty, you have nothing to give. Remember to show your DH love and appreciation, because though he is a rock, he is human too. And, most importantly, give your mom all the love, patience and positivity you can...it may be exactly what she needs to get through her bad days. Find the silver linings....they are there, I promise. Sometimes they are just harder to see than others and the cost to see them is more than it should be, but they are there. Sometimes the silver lining is just to appreciate what you have...which is more than you think.
> 
> Big hugs and much love to you. You are not alone.



You are on a role with your vintage Guccis!


----------



## BowieFan1971

papertiger said:


> My own mother passed away 2 years ago. This time of year brings it home that she's gone.
> 
> My mother's illness was a mystery, she was in the hospital on and off for 3 years having tests, found nothing, often not being believed. At one point she felt so bad she felt she was going to die and didn't want to call the ambulance because she had nothing specific to tell the operator or paramedic. Then she had a stroke. She regained some of her functions, but nurses/docs called her uncooperative because she had a hard time verbally communicating (_because_ of the stroke) and _kept_ reassessing her for Alzheimer's. She was barely 70. They told me my mother was behaving erratically because she didn't want her meds (Fentanyl - they made her hallucinate really awfully). I told them my mother had been an eccentric lady all her life, not wanting the drugs they were giving her was the sanest decision. I asked them how I could make a complaint and they backed-off. She then had an operation for fluid build-up, and I thought she was getting better at last. When she went back into hospital for a simple check-up she died there.


I am so sorry, PT. My heart hurts for you. I can’t even imagine going through that, your mother going through that. The not knowing and not being believed, on top of everything else. It would be so hard to keep hope alive when you don’t even know what you are fighting. Like being adrift. And to lose her so unexpectedly. With my mom, at least we know enough about her illness and treatments that we can feel some measure of control and progress in handling her cancer.
I am sending hugs to you and I will be praying for all of us here who have lost or are losing the woman who meant more in our lives than any other. Our moms.


----------



## BowieFan1971

papertiger said:


> You are on a role with your vintage Guccis!


I am really loving the Boston bag more than I thought. So glad I got her! Curious to see if I love the Abbey hobo tote as much...I think it may be more of a summer bag, since it so unstructured. Summer in the South calls for looser and breezier clothes...a megastructured bag doesn’t feel quite right.


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> I am so sorry, PT. My heart hurts for you. I can’t even imagine going through that, your mother going through that. The not knowing and not being believed, on top of everything else. It would be so hard to keep hope alive when you don’t even know what you are fighting. Like being adrift. And to lose her so unexpectedly. With my mom, at least we know enough about her illness and treatments that we can feel some measure of control and progress in handling her cancer.
> I am sending hugs to you and I will be praying for all of us here who have lost or are losing the woman who meant more in our lives than any other. Our moms.



Thank you my darling  

My heart goes out to you  every possible best wish for your brave mother at this time and always.


----------



## 880

BowieFan1971 said:


> most importantly, give your MIL all the love, patience and positivity you can...it may be exactly what she needs to get through her bad days. Find the silver linings....they are there, I promise. Sometimes they are just harder to see than others and the cost to see them is more than it should be, but they are there. Sometimes the silver lining is just to appreciate what you have...which is more than you think


Thank you so much for these kind words. Your post means more than I can say. There are some posts on TPF that yiu return to again and again, and t hi is is one of them! Hugs

although this is a bag forum, when I read such personal posts here ont his thread and some others, I feel very grateful for alol of you;your insights; your way of handling and tackling challenges re family; and, your grace under pressure. I’ve been moved to tears by posts from @papertiger and @doni, and many others, and while I feel so sad reading some of the hard experiences, it does give me hope.Rigjt now, TPF is a lifeline. Then I see a post filled with kindness by @Purses & Perfumes; @More bags, or @Vintage Leather, and I chuckle and admire eye candy and am relieved that whatever I am experiencing, I can get advice and encouragement here! Hugs
P.s. @papertiger, surely if you were going to wear the rouge H box bolide, but for rain, that should count in the December challenge


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

papertiger said:


> My own mother passed away 2 years ago. This time of year brings it home that she's gone.
> 
> My mother's illness was a mystery, she was in the hospital on and off for 3 years having tests, found nothing, often not being believed. At one point she felt so bad she felt she was going to die and didn't want to call the ambulance because she had nothing specific to tell the operator or paramedic. Then she had a stroke. She regained some of her functions, but nurses/docs called her uncooperative because she had a hard time verbally communicating (_because_ of the stroke) and _kept_ reassessing her for Alzheimer's. She was barely 70. They told me my mother was behaving erratically because she didn't want her meds (Fentanyl - they made her hallucinate really awfully). I told them my mother had been an eccentric lady all her life, not wanting the drugs they were giving her was the sanest decision. I asked them how I could make a complaint and they backed-off. She then had an operation for fluid build-up, and I thought she was getting better at last. When she went back into hospital for a simple check-up she died there.


I am so sorry to read this, dear papertiger.  My heart goes out to you.  It must have been such a difficult time -- I'm sorry your mother had to go through all of this, and it must have been so hard for you.  And for your mother to not be believed.......words fail me.   Big hugs to you.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> about a hundred pages back, @Vintage Leather commented that once you have closed on an apartment, a purchase of a bracelet seemed relatively trivial. (Forgot to ask her which bracelet) DH and I are about to close on the 23rd and his mom, who has terminal epithelial peritoneal mesothelioma, has decided to forgo Dana Farber for a more conveniently located, less qualified treatment center closer to home. DH and I have turned to retail therapy to manage stress as even restaurants are now closed for indoor dining in NYC. @BowieFan1971, I agree with you that it’s such a blessing to have a wonderful life partner to help you through these times which are the ‘new normal.’ It may be superficial, but finding great deals and Spending a lot of time on TPF are helping me get through.
> If you buy vintage distressed and have @docride restore them to burnished beauty, that is kind of closer to shopping your own closet rhan shopping NIB. The former is almost like sustainable recycling instead of shopping. I don’t remember if it was @jblended who talked about loving vintage clutches with with finger loop in the back, but I’ve also been influenced by @diane278 ‘s love of clutches. Here is a new to me Hermes clutch in silver. The interior has two compartments and it’s easy to carry. From the Japanese reseller Brand jfa, who seems to have mixed reviews nowadays, but with whom I’ve always had good luck. And, I got a very good deal on  32 sellier box kelly, (looks prune but is more purple IRL) that @docride spa Ed. Weather treated and brushed hw.  I fortunately found these deals right before Prices inched back up (on bags and real estate)
> View attachment 4931687
> View attachment 4931688
> View attachment 4931689


Dear 880, both you and your DH must be under a lot of stress -- my heart goes out to you.  I can understand your MIL wanting to be closer to home and loved ones.  Hugs to you as you go through this difficult time.  Retail therapy is completely understandable in these difficult times.


----------



## momasaurus

doni said:


> Hard lockdown starting here in Germany today. Full house. And I have been the last couple of days panic shopping. Mostly online too, as apparently delays are to be expected now that shops are closed for Christmas. I don‘t know how delivery services are going to cope...
> 
> Now entering hopefully a more quiet phase... This is going to be a strange Christmas.
> But the tree is up, the lights are on, pantry is full, spirits are high (or at least I am determined they will be) and we are good to go...
> 
> View attachment 4930956
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930957
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La


What a pretty tree!


----------



## momasaurus

880 said:


> about a hundred pages back, @Vintage Leather commented that once you have closed on an apartment, a purchase of a bracelet seemed relatively trivial. (Forgot to ask her which bracelet) DH and I are about to close on the 23rd and his mom, who has terminal epithelial peritoneal mesothelioma, has decided to forgo Dana Farber for a more conveniently located, less qualified treatment center closer to home. DH and I have turned to retail therapy to manage stress as even restaurants are now closed for indoor dining in NYC. @BowieFan1971, I agree with you that it’s such a blessing to have a wonderful life partner to help you through these times which are the ‘new normal.’ It may be superficial, but finding great deals and Spending a lot of time on TPF are helping me get through.
> If you buy vintage distressed and have @docride restore them to burnished beauty, that is kind of closer to shopping your own closet rhan shopping NIB. The former is almost like sustainable recycling instead of shopping. I don’t remember if it was @jblended who talked about loving vintage clutches with with finger loop in the back, but I’ve also been influenced by @diane278 ‘s love of clutches. Here is a new to me Hermes clutch in silver. The interior has two compartments and it’s easy to carry. From the Japanese reseller Brand jfa, who seems to have mixed reviews nowadays, but with whom I’ve always had good luck. And, I got a very good deal on  32 sellier box kelly, (looks prune but is more purple IRL) that @docride spa Ed. Weather treated and brushed hw.  I fortunately found these deals right before Prices inched back up (on bags and real estate)
> View attachment 4931687
> View attachment 4931688
> View attachment 4931689


This clutch is super cute! And the classic K - gorgeous. Good for you. I have many pretty things from jfa, and have always had good luck. I didn't notice recent mixed reviews.


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> *December Challenge: Carry five different bags
> Bag 6:* Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir
> View attachment 4931786
> 
> *Bag 7:* Hermes Rouge H Garden Party 36
> View attachment 4931787


Love these - especially that blue! Is the second color inside?


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> about a hundred pages back, @Vintage Leather commented that once you have closed on an apartment, a purchase of a bracelet seemed relatively trivial. (Forgot to ask her which bracelet) DH and I are about to close on the 23rd and his mom, who has terminal epithelial peritoneal mesothelioma, has decided to forgo Dana Farber for a more conveniently located, less qualified treatment center closer to home. DH and I have turned to retail therapy to manage stress as even restaurants are now closed for indoor dining in NYC. @BowieFan1971, I agree with you that it’s such a blessing to have a wonderful life partner to help you through these times which are the ‘new normal.’ It may be superficial, but finding great deals and Spending a lot of time on TPF are helping me get through.
> If you buy vintage distressed and have @docride restore them to burnished beauty, that is kind of closer to shopping your own closet rhan shopping NIB. The former is almost like sustainable recycling instead of shopping. I don’t remember if it was @jblended who talked about loving vintage clutches with with finger loop in the back, but I’ve also been influenced by @diane278 ‘s love of clutches. Here is a new to me Hermes clutch in silver. The interior has two compartments and it’s easy to carry. From the Japanese reseller Brand jfa, who seems to have mixed reviews nowadays, but with whom I’ve always had good luck. And, I got a very good deal on  32 sellier box kelly, (looks prune but is more purple IRL) that @docride spa Ed. Weather treated and brushed hw.  I fortunately found these deals right before Prices inched back up (on bags and real estate)
> View attachment 4931687
> View attachment 4931688
> View attachment 4931689


Best wishes to your MIL on getting good medical care and on being comfortable. We are struggling with my MIL’s mental and physical health, too. (She is in denial of her need for help and we don’t agree with her approach and choices). I hope you can stay strong and supportive advocates for your MIL. Sending courage and hugs.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> Back to bags and frippery:
> 
> I'm still stuck on the same 5 this Dec.
> 
> I would have taken out my Hermes, Rouge H, Box Bolide yesterday but the rain forecast put me off (correct decision) so back to Evie and Maxi DS. That would have completed the challenge. Never mind plenty more day.
> 
> I added to my H SLG pile and bought a Bambou Chamilia leather Calvi. It was going to be mine sooner or later anyway, who knows what the New Year's price hikes will bring?
> 
> I've never had a Calvi before but they really are a simple and effective card-holder. I really like there's no tugging with individual card slots and all cards are inside.
> 
> I think I'll order a second soon too if I can still do a custom before Christmas.


That Box Bolide sounds fabulous.
So glad you got a Bambou Calvi - I know you like that color and it will be great alone, or easy to find inside a bigger bag. Please let us know how the Chamilia leather is.


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> That Box Bolide sounds fabulous.
> So glad you got a Bambou Calvi - I know you like that color and it will be great alone, or easy to find inside a bigger bag. Please *let us know how the Chamilia leather is.*



I'm eager to find out too. I was warned-off Mysore for SLGs by a friend (although I have an agenda in Chèvre Mysore in Bleu Aztec/Paon, it probably needs that flexibility). H website says it will patina a lot, but it feels more substantial than Mysore and it conveys a shine close-textured brightness, shine and structure so I have high hopes.

They had a an alligator Calvi PM too (light-brown, not sure which one - Sesame?) very nice, but let's see how my first works for me before I commit to exotics.



Purses & Perfumes said:


> I am so sorry to read this, dear papertiger.  My heart goes out to you.  It must have been such a difficult time -- I'm sorry your mother had to go through all of this, and it must have been so hard for you.  And for your mother to not be believed.......words fail me.   Big hugs to you.



Thank you, that's very kind to say. I just mentioned to stand shoulder to shoulder with others on this thread that have been or are going through such a terrible time. I remember all the fun we shared, and there was sooooo much. I'm very grateful for that.


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> My own mother passed away 2 years ago. This time of year brings it home that she's gone.
> 
> My mother's illness was a mystery, she was in the hospital on and off for 3 years having tests, found nothing, often not being believed. At one point she felt so bad she felt she was going to die and didn't want to call the ambulance because she had nothing specific to tell the operator or paramedic. Then she had a stroke. She regained some of her functions, but nurses/docs called her uncooperative because she had a hard time verbally communicating (_because_ of the stroke) and _kept_ reassessing her for Alzheimer's. She was barely 70. They told me my mother was behaving erratically because she didn't want her meds (Fentanyl - they made her hallucinate really awfully). I told them my mother had been an eccentric lady all her life, not wanting the drugs they were giving her was the sanest decision. I asked them how I could make a complaint and they backed-off. She then had an operation for fluid build-up, and I thought she was getting better at last. When she went back into hospital for a simple check-up she died there.


My heart breaks in reading the description of your mom’s last few years. I am sorry she suffered. My deepest, heartfelt condolences PT.


----------



## indiaink

Thrashing all the way, I have extricated myself from BV, and briefly entered the stratosphere with H, and have now come in to roost with my collection around me and like-minded friends here in a new-to-me thread. I have catching up to do - I see lots of familiar faces, and hope you all will accept a new member! 

I was going to create a new thread and call it "The Home of Misfit Members", but this one will do fine.  (no no no, you guys aren't misfits, I've just lost my fashion house and for a while was feeling ... really left out, but I'm OK now).

After over a decade of tPF membership, I am tired of buying bags. I am tired of losing (now thousands) on re-homing bags. I have a nice collection (the last of which will arrive tomorrow, a new H Mysore Bastia in Jaune Bourgeon) and that's it. I have, to me, the best of the best - Bottega Veneta and Hermes, with a couple of Graf Lantz and Portland Leather Goods items. It's about the leather, after all, not the design house, right?

@papertiger I am worried now for my Mysore Bastia - that's a SLG if ever there was a SLG - what about that leather is going to be problematic? I mean, you were 'warned off' by a friend - ?

On a more  note, I am sorry for feelings of loss and health concerns around the holidays that you all are experiencing, and PT - I lost my mom (eventually) to a major stroke when she was only 52 and I only 16 (I am an only child and I grew up overnight). I understood your story very well - after the initial medical emergency the doctor didn't catch the severity until the next morning but by then the damage was done.

Anyway,  to all, and I am looking forward. Always must look forward. Yes?


----------



## papertiger

indiaink said:


> Thrashing all the way, I have extricated myself from BV, and briefly entered the stratosphere with H, and have now come in to roost with my collection around me and like-minded friends here in a new-to-me thread. I have catching up to do - I see lots of familiar faces, and hope you all will accept a new member!
> 
> I was going to create a new thread and call it "The Home of Misfit Members", but this one will do fine.  (no no no, you guys aren't misfits, I've just lost my fashion house and for a while was feeling ... really left out, but I'm OK now).
> 
> After over a decade of tPF membership, I am tired of buying bags. I am tired of losing (now thousands) on re-homing bags. I have a nice collection (the last of which will arrive tomorrow, a new H Mysore Bastia in Jaune Bourgeon) and that's it. I have, to me, the best of the best - Bottega Veneta and Hermes, with a couple of Graf Lantz and Portland Leather Goods items. It's about the leather, after all, not the design house, right?
> 
> @papertiger I am worried now for my Mysore Bastia - that's a SLG if ever there was a SLG - what about that leather is going to be problematic? I mean, you were 'warned off' by a friend - ?
> 
> On a more  note, I am sorry for feelings of loss and health concerns around the holidays that you all are experiencing, and PT - I lost my mom (eventually) to a major stroke when she was only 52 and I only 16 (I am an only child and I grew up overnight). I understood your story very well - after the initial medical emergency the doctor didn't catch the severity until the next morning but by then the damage was done.
> 
> Anyway,  to all, and I am looking forward. Always must look forward. Yes?



Welcome to this thread. Less misfits, more satisfied lovers of the best of the best and want to _enjoy_ our purchases to the max. I am between (TM and older) BV, all eras of H and Gucci. I started a thread for those who like more than one, or even 2 brands, yet not completely satisfied with only one to truly fulfil their needs/aesthetics. 

Your Calvi sounds wonderful. I hope it helps to know that had their been no Chamilia, I would have gone with Mysore and left the Epsom behind. Hoping to get a Swift next, but none were not available in-store yesterday. 

Thank you. My sincerest condolences on what must have horrific and traumatising at _such_ a young age


----------



## indiaink

papertiger said:


> Welcome to this thread. Less misfits, more satisfied lovers of the best of the best and want to _enjoy_ our purchases to the max. I am between (TM and older) BV, all eras of H and Gucci. I started a thread for those who like more than one, or even 2 brands, yet not completely satisfied with only one to truly fulfil their needs/aesthetics.
> 
> Your Calvi Bastia sounds wonderful. I hope it helps to know that had their been no Chamilia, I would have gone with Mysore and left the Epsom behind. Hoping to get a Swift next, but none were not available in-store yesterday.
> 
> Thank you. My sincerest condolences on what must have horrific and traumatising at _such_ a young age


Thank you. Definitely less misfits! Yes, I need to enjoy what I have!!!  YES!!!

Thank you for easing my mind about Mysore.  I will post photos when she arrives, with my vintage Rouge Vif Picotin.

It was very horrific... I also drove home from the hospital that night, first time by myself. (She and my dad were divorced for many years by that time). Everything after that day was by myself, and then I was my mother's mother for several years; she had lost the ability to speak. We did the best we could.  But she has been gone many years to a better plane of existence.   I managed to graduate high school successfully. (It was close, I missed many days). It was painful but now a long time ago.


----------



## BowieFan1971

indiaink said:


> Thank you. Definitely less misfits! Yes, I need to enjoy what I have!!!  YES!!!
> 
> Thank you for easing my mind about Mysore.  I will post photos when she arrives, with my vintage Rouge Vif Picotin.
> 
> It was very horrific... I also drove home from the hospital that night, first time by myself. (She and my dad were divorced for many years by that time). Everything after that day was by myself, and then I was my mother's mother for several years; she had lost the ability to speak. We did the best we could.  But she has been gone many years to a better plane of existence.   I managed to graduate high school successfully. (It was close, I missed many days). It was painful but now a long time ago.


No one should have to grow up that fast. Big hugs to you!

Maybe it’s just me, but I have looked and have yet to see Hermès that really grabs me. Maybe you need to touch and smell, but even if the leather is to die for, I look at the price tag (even in pre-loved) and say “meh, nope.” BV same thing...braided leather is it my thing and some of the bags, like that punched up piece of dough-looking pouch everyone was raving about, are just unattractive to me. And again, combined with the price, no appeal for me. I guess “the best of the best” is not my bag....I will stick with my LVs and Gucci’s, with the occasional contemporary brand thrown in, an odd pre-loved Bally, Lancel or Burberry.


----------



## 880

BowieFan1971 said:


> No one should have to grow up that fast. Big hugs to you!
> 
> Maybe it’s just me, but I have looked and have yet to see Hermès that really grabs me. Maybe you need to touch and smell, but even if the leather is to die for, I look at the price tag (even in pre-loved) and say “meh, nope.” BV same thing...braided leather is it my thing and some of the bags, like that punched up piece of dough-looking pouch everyone was raving about, are just unattractive to me. And again, combined with the price, no appeal for me. I guess “the best of the best” is not my bag....I will stick with my LVs and Gucci’s, with the occasional contemporary brand thrown in, an odd pre-loved Bally, Lancel or Burberry.


@BowieFan1971, you mentioned your bag buying excursions, but I don’t recall if you posted a pic of them or of your DHs tulips? would love to see them! Re Hermes, try not to think of price as a determining factor whether to dislike a bag. when I started buying vintage Hermes in 2008,  you could buy many fabulous, under the radar styles, preloved,  aLL for relatively low prices (tsakos, gao, rugby, berlingot, sac malice, isle de shiki, bal de golf, christine, etc.  in box, porc, barenia, VN, VL leathers and more. a good amount under 400, and then many others. (Including some jijes, picotins, trims, vespas,  for under 700. You couldn’t give away a kelly ado or kelly Danse. And I got my first BBK 28 ghw for 2K usd. Even this year, there were plenty of H trims for under 900 including barenia, and birkin30s and kelly 28s for excellent preloved condition for half off. So I say, fall in love with a bag, then we’ll help you find a great one in your range. I love the quirkiness of many brands of vintage bags, and Hermes is no exception.
@indiaink, I am sure that you are a better, stronger person from your personal experiences. on A lighter note, when I read your exchange with @papertiger re Mysore goatskin, that you were worried about it’s character and how PT hasbeen warned off by a friend, i burst out laughing. Bc it sounded like Mysore was a pal who was exerting a bad influence. . . yep, we are misfits 

forgot to add, plenty of houses use H leather, like Duret.com and others. H leather and tannery  or equivalent is available many places.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

My dog is one week post op from eyelid surgery and escaped out the door and went on a wild neighborhood spree and ripped his cone off his head. I hope he didn't rip out his sutures. Working from home yet.....sitting in the parking lot at the vet's.


----------



## indiaink

BowieFan1971 said:


> No one should have to grow up that fast. Big hugs to you!



@BowieFan1971, I guess I didn't realize until much later that it all may have affected me. At the time, I certainly had nothing to compare it to so didn't think anything about it other than I wanted my mom "back". Also I was terrified that I wouldn't graduate highschool. I had nightmares about that for many years.  

My H Picotin is vintage, and I think I got it at a great price. Still expensive, yes. Now, my BVs are considered "Classics" (not quite vintage  ) but because they are from the previous creative director Tomas Maier ... Oh, I don't know where I'm going with that. I have two intrecciato (woven) styles, and the rest are Cervo (deerskin) with intrecciato trim. I am like Dr. Suess and the Green Eggs and Ham (please forgive me) (oh, this rhymes badly)

I AM INDIAINK. I AM INDIAINK. INDIAINK I AM.

THAT INDIAINK-I-AM! THAT INDIAINK-I-AM! I DO NOT LIKE THAT INDIAINK-I-AM!

DO WOULD YOU LIKE DANIEL LEE?

I DO NOT LIKE DANIEL LEE, INDIAINK-I-AM.
I DO NOT LIKE DANIEL LEE.

WOULD YOU LIKE HIM HERE OR THERE?

I WOULD NOT LIKE HIM HERE OR THERE.
I WOULD NOT LIKE HIM ANYWHERE.
I DO NOT LIKE DANIEL LEE.
I DO NOT LIKE HIM, INDIAINK-I-AM.

The pouch - is OK. But the rest? Neh.



880 said:


> @indiaink, I am sure that you are a better, stronger person from your personal experiences. on A lighter note, when I read your exchange with @papertiger re Mysore goatskin, that you were worried about it’s characteristics and how PT hasbeen warned off by a friend, i burst out laughing. Bc it sounded like Mysore was a pal who was exerting a bad influence. . . yep, we are misfits


Yes, I'm quite sure I'm better and stronger for having gone through it. I have an affinity with older people, and I think that came from my experience.

Mysore goatskin - I'll never look at this little Bastia the same way again.


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> @BowieFan1971, you mentioned your bag buying excursions, but I don’t recall if you posted a pic of them or of your DHs tulips? would love to see them! when I started buying vintage Hermes in 2008,  you could buy many fabulous, under the radar styles, preloved,  aLL for relatively low prices. I love the quirkiness of many brands of vintage bags, and Hermes was no exception. There are still some deals, but a bit harder to find now.
> @indiaink, I am sure that you are a better, stronger person from your personal experiences. on A lighter note, when I read your exchange with @papertiger re Mysore goatskin, that you were worried about it’s characteristics and how PT hasbeen warned off by a friend, i burst out laughing. Bc it sounded like Mysore was a pal who was exerting a bad influence. . . yep, we are misfits


My collection, minus the Gucci Abbey hobo tote that’s on the way...and the “just because” roses.


----------



## indiaink

SouthernPurseGal said:


> My dog is one week post op from eyelid surgery and escaped out the door and went on a wild neighborhood spree and ripped his cone off his head. I hope he didn't rip out his sutures. Working from home yet.....sitting in the parking lot at the vet's.


OMD - crazy pupper!  I am a CS in another life and dogs do the damnedest things. Please keep us posted!!!

ETA: What kind of dog? What's his name? (Not a Chow Chow by any chance?)


----------



## indiaink

BowieFan1971 said:


> My collection, minus the Gucci Abbey hobo tote that’s on the way...and the “just because” roses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4932055
> View attachment 4932056
> View attachment 4932058
> View attachment 4932060


----------



## BowieFan1971

indiaink said:


> @BowieFan1971, I guess I didn't realize until much later that it all may have affected me. At the time, I certainly had nothing to compare it to so didn't think anything about it other than I wanted my mom "back". Also I was terrified that I wouldn't graduate highschool. I had nightmares about that for many years.
> 
> My H Picotin is vintage, and I think I got it at a great price. Still expensive, yes. Now, my BVs are considered "Classics" (not quite vintage  ) but because they are from the previous creative director Tomas Maier ... Oh, I don't know where I'm going with that. I have two intrecciato (woven) styles, and the rest are Cervo (deerskin) with intrecciato trim. I am like Dr. Suess and the Green Eggs and Ham (please forgive me) (oh, this rhymes badly)
> 
> I AM INDIAINK. I AM INDIAINK. INDIAINK I AM.
> 
> THAT INDIAINK-I-AM! THAT INDIAINK-I-AM! I DO NOT LIKE THAT INDIAINK-I-AM!
> 
> DO WOULD YOU LIKE DANIEL LEE?
> 
> I DO NOT LIKE DANIEL LEE, INDIAINK-I-AM.
> I DO NOT LIKE DANIEL LEE.
> 
> WOULD YOU LIKE HIM HERE OR THERE?
> 
> I WOULD NOT LIKE HIM HERE OR THERE.
> I WOULD NOT LIKE HIM ANYWHERE.
> I DO NOT LIKE DANIEL LEE.
> I DO NOT LIKE HIM, INDIAINK-I-AM.
> 
> The pouch - is OK. But the rest? Neh.
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm quite sure I'm better and stronger for having gone through it. I have an affinity with older people, and I think that came from my experience.
> 
> Mysore goatskin - I'll never look at this little Bastia the same way again.


Going for the rhyme...
Thomas Maier, Daniel Lee,
It’s all BV to me!

Honestly, I really don’t know enough about BV to know the difference. Like I said, maybe you just need to “experience” H and BV to get it. I know I didn’t understand LV until I did.


----------



## 880

BowieFan1971 said:


> know I didn’t understand LV until I did


I would say you are extremely experienced in LV! you have a gorgeous view from your terrace door! Love your taste (seems extremely classic and streamlined, like an H plume or bolide.  Brand JFA also had some shoulder bags that looked like lancel to me too). Your  DHs roses are so pretty! I need to google Gucci abbey hobo. . .
@indiaink, I like the pouch, but I wasn’t sure I’d use a clutch shaped like a lap dog when draped in my arms, so I bought a few Etsy inspired ones.
@SouthernPurseGal, I’m s9 sorry about your dog. Hope his stitches are okay and that he didn’t get anything infected. I recall this was only one of his two medical procedures? it sounds like he was recovering and just went a bit stir crazy at home?


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> I would say you are extremely experienced in LV! you have a gorgeous view from your terrace door! Love your taste (seems extremely classic and streamlined, like an H plume or bolide.  Brand JFA also had some shoulder bags that looked like lancel to me too). Your  DHs roses are so pretty! I need to google Gucci abbey hobo. . .
> @indiaink, I like the pouch, but I wasn’t sure I’d use a clutch shaped like a lap dog when draped in my arms, so I bought a few Etsy inspired ones.
> @SouthernPurseGal, I’m s9 sorry about your dog. Hope his stitches are okay and that he didn’t get anything infected. I recall this was only one of his two medical procedures? it sounds like he was recovering and just went a bit stir crazy at home?


Thank you! I find stuff primarily on eBay, love the Japanese resellers. I should go directly to their sites but haven’t yet. I have purchased from JFA before.

From the back of the house, it is like we live in a treehouse. That’s why we got married on our screen porch.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

doni said:


> Hard lockdown starting here in Germany today. Full house. And I have been the last couple of days panic shopping. Mostly online too, as apparently delays are to be expected now that shops are closed for Christmas. I don‘t know how delivery services are going to cope...
> 
> Now entering hopefully a more quiet phase... This is going to be a strange Christmas.
> But the tree is up, the lights are on, pantry is full, spirits are high (or at least I am determined they will be) and we are good to go...
> 
> View attachment 4930956
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930957
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La





doni said:


> @BowieFan1971, I really feel for you. On top Of everything, that is hard.
> 
> I lost my mother hardly two years ago to cancer. In her case, it was very quick, supersonic: a month from diagnosis to the fatal end. People say it is a blessing, that she had less time to suffer, and I can see that. And I get what you say, even during such short time, the person you know changes. And it was hard, to be there for her at those moments.  But I wanted nothing more than for that time to last just a little bit longer, to have a bit more time to go through it with her no matter what, in whatever circumstances... So find confort in that all the time you spend with her is precious.


I am so sorry for your loss.  Big hugs to you.

Your tree is absolutely beautiful.  Regarding the lockdown, when we went into lockdown in the spring, the grocery deliveries were very erratic in the beginning.  It took a while but most of the stores now do curbside/contact-less pick up, and also eventually the deliveries stabilized.  Some shortages are to be expected, but items usually come back in stock.   I do hope you will be able to find the things you need and get them delivered to you.


----------



## Annabel Lee

cowgirlsboots said:


> Here´s the De Manta after I worked on her last night.
> Most of the yucky (food?) stains and bits of red glitter came out. The suede is very good quality and did not mind a lot of brushing and erasing. At some point I stopped, though- clean is clean enough! Any more might have affected the leather. Being suede it shows pawprints immediately when you only touch it, anyway.
> I refreshed the colour on the leather trims and repaired the edge coating, too. (Only repaired, as it wasn´t bad enough to remove and redo. Never touch a working part!)
> 
> View attachment 4926041
> View attachment 4926042
> 
> 
> In the background on "Olga"´s head there is my latest millinery project made from a very random 80ies hat. (Not finished, yet.)


The De Manta looks fab! You did such a beautiful job--it looks brand new! I love your "assistant" Olga--she looks very chic as well.



SouthernPurseGal said:


> My bags in current rotation


Great collection!



Kimbashop said:


> In the spirit of sharing unique, vintage bags, I decided to shop my closet for some of my own. This picture highlights 3 vintage gals, one of which belonged to my mom and two of which I thrifted at a local shop.
> 
> View attachment 4926531
> 
> 
> The one on the left was my Mom's. She had little means and never cared for fashion or buying clothes but acquired this bag in her 20's, right around the time she got married to my dad, I think. This bag is one I have always loved. It isn't branded but has a "made in Italy" tag on the inside. It appears to be a combination of straw, thick plastic flower beading, and thick lining that reminds me a bit of Marco Massaccesi's bag linings -- a thick, ribbed fabric (cotton?). There is a crack in the plastic top handle, but I adore this bag and have used it on occasion. Mostly I keep it because it reminds me of my mom and what it must have meant to her to have a dress bag from Italy!
> 
> The middle and right bags are from a local shop. The black is snakeskin and the brown is lizard. they are fun top handles for a brunch or evening out. I believe they were designed in the 1950s but I will have to check on that.
> 
> Tomorrow I will pull out other vintage bags.


What a cool vintage collection! The one from your mom is really special, both because of the family history and the neat design.


ElainePG said:


> Thank you for this post. I love your bags! So visually interesting, and it's great that you also included the outfits you pair them with. I can just imagine the little Anthropologie clutch with a black dress & pewter heels.





doni said:


> Love that rattan clutch. You don’t even need to wear it, would make so nice decoraction...





More bags said:


> @Annabel Lee these are fabulous, my favourites are the Olive tote and the minaudiere, great texture on both bags.





papertiger said:


> These are so cool.
> 
> The Antropologie is a dupe for the Panier from Perrin of Paris (which I've always wanted) and the blue/rainbow is soooo cute
> 
> Is the velvet a Roberto di Camerino or a Fior? Whatever, it's fabulous


Thanks, all! I love fun bags. @papertiger, I'd never even heard of the Panier from Perrin of Paris, but you're right that must have been the inspiration. Thanks for the introduction! And the velvet bag is by V°73. It very much looks like a Roberto di Camerino--I hadn't made the connection myself, so I love the handbag knowledge everyone here has to share. 



ElainePG said:


> Speaking of vintage (late 1940s, I think) it's been a while since I showed this fun clutch. It's made of a special fabric called *cordé*. The handle is lucite. This isn't a family heirloom; I bought it from a site that specializes in vintage bags. But there is a family story involved. My great-uncle Joe had a (very tiny) factory in New York that produced cordé evening bags. I learned about this from my Mom a few years ago. She told me that all the women in the family carried one of Uncle Joe's cordé evening bags… even she did, and she wasn't particularly interested in bags! Of course, hers was long gone, so off I went to snag my very own.
> 
> View attachment 4927296


I remember this bag! It's probably one of my favorites I've never seen IRL--very cool!



papertiger said:


> I've managed 4 bags in December and it's not over yet. I'm proud of myself because since March it's been 95% H Evie or nothing.
> 
> H Double Sens maxi (Etain/Black)
> H Evie 29 (black ghw)
> H Bolide (Rouge H ghw)
> Gucci 1955 (Baiadera multi)
> 
> I really enjoyed carrying my Gucci velvet 1955, an unexpected pleasure. The flap stays put more easily than I thought (no magnet or flip under the tongue) because the leather grips, and the compartments are really well organised. They knew how to design a woman's handbag in 1955. I thought the shortness of the drop carrying cross-body would bother me but over a slim coat it was fine. If I wore it with, my thick double-breasted Burberry, it would have to go under, same as I wear all X-bodies with furs/sheepskins. Anyway, far more practical on an all-day adventure than I thought.


Yay! I love bag success stories. The 1955 sure feels like a winner. 



cowgirlsboots said:


> No bag, but new to me... I´m so happy with this purchase. It´s "YSL variation"- from the 90ies, I guess- and my very first piece of designer clothing. I´d been watching it on the classifieds for ages, then inquired about it, but the listing was deleted. Last week the seller suddenly contacted me and asked whether I was still interested. Of course I was and without much thinking just bought it. When it arrived I knew it was meant to be mine. It fits perfectly and feels like an old friend.


Gorgeous! Leopard done right can be so elegant, and this is definitely done right!



jblended said:


> @cowgirlsboots I think we were discussing uniquely shaped bags that were handmade for me before my hospital visit. Here's another that I remembered when posting my reply above. It has a bit of a story behind it.
> 
> My mother worked in Argentina when we were young. My eldest brother got me my first backpack from there- this football shaped bag made from recycled tyres. I wore that thing right until I graduated Uni, at which point the rubber was disintegrating and leaving sticky residue everywhere!
> I briefly lived in Hong Kong after graduating, and sadly, I could not hack it. As wonderful as I'm certain it is, I felt suffocated by everything and had to move very quickly. Perhaps I was too young? Anyway...
> Whilst I was there, I asked the friends I'd made where I could buy a backpack similar to my own and, to my absolute delight, was told I could have an exact replica made. My lovely friends took me to a workshop where they took my beloved (and very much on its last legs) rubber backpack and made a beautiful copy of it from leather!
> 
> Now, this is not an exact replica as I asked them to make it a crossbody, because I was getting older and felt it would look more appropriate as a shoulder/crossbody bag, and the artisan altered the design a bit, changing the closure and the dimensions to make it functional, but otherwise it looks almost like the original. Cost me a pretty penny back then, but was totally worth it!
> The inside is just an empty hole and the leather scratches very easily, but nothing a little Blackrock's can't buff right out. The closure is irritating to work with, but overall, I love this bag! It's one of the superstars in my oddball collection. Especially due to the memories it brings of my brother's gift to me as a kid, but also as a memento of my brief time (and my newfound friends) in China.
> 
> I've put it next to my Coach ombre because that was the bag I carried on my walk today, but also to show how small it is. The Coach ombre WOC is 8x5" I believe, so I think my football bag is around 8".
> 
> Also, for those that like this design, I recently saw an advert for Mirta Bags that look very much like this! The Mirta bags are more sleek and functional (a flap opening which will certainly be easier than the opening my bag has), so definitely worth checking out.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4928706
> 
> 
> Edit: Just checked and Mirta does an almost identical bag, which I love! It looks sleeker than my own! Oooh, I may have to upgrade when mine dies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opera Brown - Vachetta Leather Crossbody Bag | MIRTA
> 
> 
> Like its Italian meaning, Opera is a masterpiece made by Boldrini Selleria. Entirely handmade in Tuscany where fine craftsmanship has been passed down thro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mirta.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Operetta Brown - Tuscan Vachetta Leather Crossbody Bag | MIRTA
> 
> 
> Operetta crossbody, like its name, is more than a bag. It is a real masterpiece. Handmade in Florence by Boldrini Selleria, where perfect craftsmanship is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mirta.com


I have eyed the Mirta bags myself! You were so ahead of the times with your version. I love the story behind it as well. So glad you got a bag that had so much meaning to you--I'd have had it remade as well. 




SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everybody. I hope you’re all having a lovely day, fitting of your lovely selves!
> 
> Money is a bit tight right now so I’m beginning to toy with selling one of my Louis Vuitton wallets. I would like some help deciding which one I should sell.
> I love both of them; however, I have gotten more use out of the multicolour wallet. As it stands though I don’t have many purses it fits into + COVID has killed using cash. As for the Ikat wallet, I’ve only used it a handful of times. I have kept it for collecting purposes. Which one should I sell? Which would be easier to get back if I wanted to replace it later on in my life?
> Thank you all ♥


Sorry you're parting with something you love. The multicolore line is very hot right now and fetching some outrageous prices. I think you'd get more money for that, but it sounds like you'd miss the ikat less in the long term. 



Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4930573
> 
> My Balenciaga Sharp shoulder bag accompanied me in the car today.


Ooh, talk about a bag that lives up to its name! that bag is SHARP! 



BowieFan1971 said:


> My collection, minus the Gucci Abbey hobo tote that’s on the way...and the “just because” roses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4932055
> View attachment 4932056
> View attachment 4932058
> View attachment 4932060


What a great collection! As an LV fan myself, I'm drooling over several of your bags!


----------



## Annabel Lee

BowieFan1971 said:


> It is crazy how something like that just becomes your “new normal.” I have my moments...for a while I could not even think the words “brain cancer”, let alone say them, without my eyes starting to tear up. Her recovery had been a roller coaster. I spent a long time waiting for the woman I have known my whole life to come back, but realized over the last few weeks that is not going to happen. So I am focusing on loving her who and where she is. The tumor was on her cerebral cortex, which affects speech/communication/language along with some memory and mental coordination. She jumbles things a lot...words, people, ideas, places. She cannot do some simple things like arithmetic and figuring out how to use a credit card machine. I had to help her spell my name the other week...Laura. She can no longer drive and gave up her license. She is sometimes unsteady on her feet. This was a woman who was always sharp, had a memory like a steel trap and extremely active. If it weren’t for my stepfather, who retired early this year (he is 9 years younger than her), she honestly could not live on her own. This is not a place I ever imagined being in. But it is our life, our new normal. All this since March, 2-3 weeks before what was supposed to have been my wedding on April 4. No wedding, no honeymoon, but we did get married, just the 2 of us and the officiant at home. To be honest, every area of my life except my mother is going really well right now and I am happy, which helps me deal with my emotions regarding my mom. The only area in my life that truly sucks is something out of my hands that I cannot do anything about or change, so I don’t dwell on it because to do that just makes me, and everyone around me, hurt. I do what I can...I visit (luckily only live an hour from her) every week and I call 2-3 times a week beyond that, even if for just a few minutes to say hi and I love you. I keep it together around her and have patience with her, even when she does not have patience with herself. It’s just what you do....it’s life. I thank God every day for all the wonderful things in my life, I have so many. I know He is looking out for me and my family because He has cleared the path in so many ways so that I have only as much as I can handle and He brought the best partner I could ask for into my life and I married him. My mother has brain cancer and is on IV chemo twice a month for life, but I am happy. So everything really is ok.


This is so tough. I really admire that you're able to count your blessings, live in the moment with her and take it day by day to meet her where she is. I'm so very sorry that you're in this place with her, especially knowing who she has been previously, but it sounds as though you're being a terrific daughter to her still, and that's all anyone can really ask for. Hugs. 




papertiger said:


> My own mother passed away 2 years ago. This time of year brings it home that she's gone.
> 
> My mother's illness was a mystery, she was in the hospital on and off for 3 years having tests, found nothing, often not being believed. At one point she felt so bad she felt she was going to die and didn't want to call the ambulance because she had nothing specific to tell the operator or paramedic. Then she had a stroke. She regained some of her functions, but nurses/docs called her uncooperative because she had a hard time verbally communicating (_because_ of the stroke) and _kept_ reassessing her for Alzheimer's. She was barely 70. They told me my mother was behaving erratically because she didn't want her meds (Fentanyl - they made her hallucinate really awfully). I told them my mother had been an eccentric lady all her life, not wanting the drugs they were giving her was the sanest decision. I asked them how I could make a complaint and they backed-off. She then had an operation for fluid build-up, and I thought she was getting better at last. When she went back into hospital for a simple check-up she died there.


@papertiger, how awful. I'm so sorry for your loss, and I'm so sorry your mom's medical journey wasn't smoother to get her more answers. I know there's just still so much we don't know about medicine. I'll be thinking of you and your family this holiday season, which can be so tough for people who are missing beloved family members.


----------



## papertiger

Annabel Lee said:


> This is so tough. I really admire that you're able to count your blessings, live in the moment with her and take it day by day to meet her where she is. I'm so very sorry that you're in this place with her, especially knowing who she has been previously, but it sounds as though you're being a terrific daughter to her still, and that's all anyone can really ask for. Hugs.
> 
> 
> 
> @papertiger, how awful. I'm so sorry for your loss, and I'm so sorry your mom's medical journey wasn't smoother to get her more answers. I know there's just still so much we don't know about medicine. I'll be thinking of you and your family this holiday season, which can be so tough for people who are missing beloved family members.



Thank you


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> about a hundred pages back, @Vintage Leather commented that once you have closed on an apartment, a purchase of a bracelet seemed relatively trivial. (Forgot to ask her which bracelet) DH and I are about to close on the 23rd and his mom, who has terminal epithelial peritoneal mesothelioma, has decided to forgo Dana Farber for a more conveniently located, less qualified treatment center closer to home. DH and I have turned to retail therapy to manage stress as even restaurants are now closed for indoor dining in NYC. @BowieFan1971, I agree with you that it’s such a blessing to have a wonderful life partner to help you through these times which are the ‘new normal.’ It may be superficial, but finding great deals and Spending a lot of time on TPF are helping me get through.
> If you buy vintage distressed and have @docride restore them to burnished beauty, that is kind of closer to shopping your own closet rhan shopping NIB. The former is almost like sustainable recycling instead of shopping. I don’t remember if it was @jblended who talked about loving vintage clutches with with finger loop in the back, but I’ve also been influenced by @diane278 ‘s love of clutches. Here is a new to me Hermes clutch in silver. The interior has two compartments and it’s easy to carry. From the Japanese reseller Brand jfa, who seems to have mixed reviews nowadays, but with whom I’ve always had good luck. And, I got a very good deal on  32 sellier box kelly, (looks prune but is more purple IRL) that @docride spa Ed. Weather treated and brushed hw.  I fortunately found these deals right before Prices inched back up (on bags and real estate)
> View attachment 4931687
> View attachment 4931688
> View attachment 4931689


Beautiful bags!  Would love to see more picture of the 32 sellier box Kelly -- it looks like a stunning color.  I know very little about the different Hermes leathers and colors, but I have always absolutely loved the Kelly.  In fact, a lot of my bags are the Kelly shape or style.   I don't live near a boutique to facilitate building a relationship etc, and anyway not sure if I want to go that route.  And I have not looked at the pre-loved market for the Kelly, but it seems like the pre-loved market is a popular option.  Just need to learn more about the leathers and colors before eventually deciding on next steps (if any).  In the meantime, I am also on a bag ban!


More bags said:


> *December Challenge: Carry five different bags
> Bag 6:* Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir
> View attachment 4931786
> 
> *Bag 7:* Hermes Rouge H Garden Party 36
> View attachment 4931787


Gorgeous!  Love the bags and the scarf choices. 

@indiaink, a welcoming hug to you.  I don't know very much about Bottega Veneta, but I absolutely loved your ostrich knot reveal.  I am usually not a clutch person (need a shoulder chain option), but I have been recently drawn to the Knot clutches -- they are so lovely.   If you get a chance, I would love if you would share what fits in the chain knot, since it looks a bit bigger than the standard knot.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

indiaink said:


> OMD - crazy pupper!  I am a CS in another life and dogs do the damnedest things. Please keep us posted!!!
> 
> ETA: What kind of dog? What's his name? (Not a Chow Chow by any chance?)


Yes! A black 8 mo old male chow that was just neutered and eyelids operated on last weekend. 


880 said:


> I’m s9 sorry about your dog. Hope his stitches are okay and that he didn’t get anything infected. I recall this was only one of his two medical procedures? it sounds like he was recovering and just went a bit stir crazy at home?


Yeah it was neuter and eyelids. He's been doing great but he loves to go for a big romp and poop in the woods off leash.

So he's fine, the sutures are giving him an ulcer on his eye but I have ointment. Monday the sutures come out and the cone will come off. Whew.


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> I would say you are extremely experienced in LV! you have a gorgeous view from your terrace door! Love your taste (seems extremely classic and streamlined, like an H plume or bolide.  Brand JFA also had some shoulder bags that looked like lancel to me too). Your  DHs roses are so pretty! I need to google Gucci abbey hobo. . .
> @indiaink, I like the pouch, but I wasn’t sure I’d use a clutch shaped like a lap dog when draped in my arms, so I bought a few Etsy inspired ones.
> @SouthernPurseGal, I’m s9 sorry about your dog. Hope his stitches are okay and that he didn’t get anything infected. I recall this was only one of his two medical procedures? it sounds like he was recovering and just went a bit stir crazy at home?


Oh, I looked at the Plume and Bolide...the Bolide is nice and I like the history. Don’t know if I could spend what I was seeing sites like TRR and Fashionphile wants for them.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

jblended said:


> The torture of uncomfortable shoes is unlike any other! I have never been one to wear pretty shoes even if they make my feet bleed ( I have a friend who literally endures this on a regular basis).


Yup, I refuse to suffer for the sake of fashion.   I had a few shoes that were deceptively comfortable when I tried them on in the store, but started to chafe when used for a longer period of time, so they departed from my collection.  Actually, my footwear collection is truly well curated and streamlined right now, and I'm happy about that.


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> I lost a loved one to cancer in the space of 4 months. He was initially misdiagnosed and then got the right diagnosis about 3 weeks before he passed. There was nothing that could be done and he only truly suffered that final month. It's a blessing and a curse having it happen so quickly.
> Similarly, I lost a dear friend when I was last in hospital this year. He was having issues for months but couldn't be admitted and investigated properly due to Covid. He was diagnosed with Leukemia a couple of weeks before passing and was being given chemo whilst he was in a coma. I missed the whole ordeal and came out of hospital to the news. His family could not speak to him or be near him due to Covid, and he was in the coma so soon after the diagnosis that nobody had time to say the things they needed to say.
> There's always the question of whether he would have been diagnosed earlier and potentially saved had Covid not been in the picture.
> It's devastating and I think we'd all want more time to say goodbye to our loved ones.
> 
> It's such a precious bond, that between parents and kids. I count myself as very fortunate indeed to have had a mother whom I can count on and whom I get along with. I see people who do not have that in their families and I can only hope they get that support from others in their lives. We cannot do everything alone and there will be times we require pillars and times we act as pillars; I just try to remember to be grateful in both instances.
> 
> 
> You're so right, imo. It's important that patients retain their sense of agency. I was speaking to a friend on TPF a few days ago about this as her own mother is making medical decisions that her children do not necessarily agree with.
> However hard it is for us who may not agree with the choices they are making, it's important that we allow them the dignity and independence they are trying to grasp on to when they make these decisions. I hope your MIL will get the medical care she needs at the new facility.
> 
> ___
> Apologies for all the heavy talk. It seems this year has really been doing a number on us all!
> *Edited out typos


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Beautiful, and great pics too


Thank you PT!   


jblended said:


> I will first say how much I love the way you pair your bags and scarves. So chic!
> But, also, I'm learning so much today! First the Rolex Cellini line from the post above and now I've seen my first So Kelly. At first I thought the flap must be tucked into the bag, but on a second look I realized the shape is nothing like the usual Kelly. This is a lovely variant and seems almost more practical! I know so little of the H world so it's nice to pick up these little crumbs along the way!


Thank you for your kind words jblended! 


dcooney4 said:


> These are both stunning and in the colors I am drawn too. I love your taste.


Thanks dc!


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> Love these - especially that blue! Is the second color inside?


Hi @momasaurus, thanks and you are right, Bleu Izmir is on the inside and contrast stitching!


----------



## BowieFan1971

More bags said:


> Hi @momasaurus, thanks and you are right, Bleu Izmir is on the inside and contrast stitching!
> View attachment 4932247


Wow! Gorgeous!


----------



## 880

BowieFan1971 said:


> Oh, I looked at the Plume and Bolide...the Bolide is nice and I like the history. Don’t know if I could spend what I was seeing sites like TRR and Fashionphile wants for them.


There are a lot of TOF posts warning re the TRR (authenticity and condition issues) and fashionphile has become super pricy.  Japanese resellers have these bags for a much more reasonable price. I think I saw some as low at 1K or 1.5K this summer. If you like the Plume, a smooshy collapsible version is thea Victoria, which I’ve seen for 1.5-2K At resale. There is also an elan model (slimmer). After the holidays, I think the prices will drop again. the 1923 Bugatti ? Bolide is also nice (no strap, but I think an outside. But there are lots of other bags that no one ever thinks of. . .
@More bags, love the blue Izmir and rhe contrast!

Thanks @Purses & Perfumes. I find the best deals are rhe heritage leathers like box. Here are some other pics of the two kelly bags. the blue grey 28 one was 6100 usd this summer. The prune 32 box one was 5300 usd this fall.  This summer, I also picked up a box kelly longue wallet (from 2028) for about 4K, basically unused.  The 28 and the wallet needed almost no work. I love box, barenia, VN etc. and after docride treats them, I don’t mind if they get a bit wet, but I don’t take them out in a monsoon or anything. whenever you are ready, there are lots of people here who can help you find whatever you decide.


View attachment 4932298


----------



## Vintage Leather

BowieFan1971 said:


> Going for the rhyme...
> Thomas Maier, Daniel Lee,
> It’s all BV to me!
> 
> Honestly, I really don’t know enough about BV to know the difference. Like I said, maybe you just need to “experience” H and BV to get it. I know I didn’t understand LV until I did.



Maier was the previous long-time director of BV, and his specialty was a tight weave, with smooshy leathers (they had the best deerskin!) and subtle colors with some lovely variations. I think the best bag he was responsible for was the toasted marshmallow cabat.  Absolutely no logos.

Lee ... threw out the baby with the bathwater. He’s the new guy, and his plan was to take the Thing BV is Known for (woven bags) and he designed them with very thick belts and stiff leather. Looks like a seatbelt bag, imo, but stuffer and less interesting. Needless to say, Lee has managed to alienate the whole darn old-school fan base.

There’s no prizes at the end of the day for having the best or fanciest bags (although, I suspect that my family may mention my bag collection at my funeral...). Just the best bags for you and your life. Your collection is gorgeous! 

And if you decide to go to the H-side, we’ll help you sh


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> Thanks @Purses & Perfumes. I find the best deals are rhe heritage leathers like box. Here are some other pics of the two kelly bags. the blue grey 28 one was 6100 usd this summer. The prune 32 box one was 5300 usd this fall.  This summer, I also picked up a box kelly longue wallet (from 2028) for about 4K, basically unused.  The 28 and the wallet needed almost no work. I love box, barenia, VN etc. and after docride treats them, I don’t mind if they get a bit wet, but I don’t take them out in a monsoon or anything. whenever you are ready, there are lots of people here who can help you find whatever you decide.
> View attachment 4932295
> View attachment 4932297
> View attachment 4932298
> View attachment 4932299
> View attachment 4932300


Wow, your Kelly bags!  They are absolutely gorgeous and I really cannot decide which one I love more -- the blue grey or the prune.  The wallet is beautiful too.  I love box leather.  Thank you for posting!


----------



## indiaink

Vintage Leather said:


> Maier was the previous long-time director of BV, and his specialty was a tight weave, with smooshy leathers (they had the best deerskin!) and subtle colors with some lovely variations. I think the best bag he was responsible for was the toasted marshmallow cabat.  Absolutely no logos.
> 
> Lee ... threw out the baby with the bathwater. He’s the new guy, and his plan was to take the Thing BV is Known for (woven bags) and he designed them with very thick belts and stiff leather. Looks like a seatbelt bag, imo, but stuffer and less interesting. Needless to say, Lee has managed to alienate the whole darn old-school fan base.
> 
> There’s no prizes at the end of the day for having the best or fanciest bags (although, I suspect that my family may mention my bag collection at my funeral...). Just the best bags for you and your life. Your collection is gorgeous!
> 
> And if you decide to go to the H-side, we’ll help you sh


Amen!


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> There are a lot of TOF posts warning re the TRR (authenticity and condition issues) and fashionphile has become super pricy.  Japanese resellers have these bags for a much more reasonable price. I think I saw some as low at 1K or 1.5K this summer. If you like the Plume, a smooshy collapsible version is thea Victoria, which I’ve seen for 1.5-2K At resale. There is also an elan model (slimmer). After the holidays, I think the prices will drop again. the 1923 Bugatti ? Bolide is also nice (no strap, but I think an outside. But there are lots of other bags that no one ever thinks of. . .
> @More bags, love the blue Izmir and rhe contrast!
> 
> Thanks @Purses & Perfumes. I find the best deals are rhe heritage leathers like box. Here are some other pics of the two kelly bags. the blue grey 28 one was 6100 usd this summer. The prune 32 box one was 5300 usd this fall.  This summer, I also picked up a box kelly longue wallet (from 2028) for about 4K, basically unused.  The 28 and the wallet needed almost no work. I love box, barenia, VN etc. and after docride treats them, I don’t mind if they get a bit wet, but I don’t take them out in a monsoon or anything. whenever you are ready, there are lots of people here who can help you find whatever you decide.
> View attachment 4932295
> View attachment 4932297
> View attachment 4932298
> View attachment 4932299
> View attachment 4932300





Vintage Leather said:


> Maier was the previous long-time director of BV, and his specialty was a tight weave, with smooshy leathers (they had the best deerskin!) and subtle colors with some lovely variations. I think the best bag he was responsible for was the toasted marshmallow cabat.  Absolutely no logos.
> 
> Lee ... threw out the baby with the bathwater. He’s the new guy, and his plan was to take the Thing BV is Known for (woven bags) and he designed them with very thick belts and stiff leather. Looks like a seatbelt bag, imo, but stuffer and less interesting. Needless to say, Lee has managed to alienate the whole darn old-school fan base.
> 
> There’s no prizes at the end of the day for having the best or fanciest bags (although, I suspect that my family may mention my bag collection at my funeral...). Just the best bags for you and your life. Your collection is gorgeous!
> 
> And if you decide to go to the H-side, we’ll help you sh


The H-side...I love it! LOL

So what are some H bags that do not have to be well known/popular that are more classic/streamlined but not as formal as something like a Kelly or Birkin that would come in closer to the $500 side of $500-1000? I just can’t see giving myself permission to spend over $1k for a bag...just how I was raised. I am open on types of leather, just not saffiano or that type leather. I like 25-27 bags ideally. Anything over 30 is too big and gets too heavy. And I don’t care if it’s a current style...discontinued vintage suits me just fine.

And thank you VL...I like my bags, though some may get listed like the Alma DE and Bucket GM. The Alma was an amazing deal and at that point I could not find the Saleya DE I really wanted at the right price so I bought it. Well, I found a Saleya at an even better deal, so... The Gucci Abbey tote I am waiting for may be a better functional fit than the Bucket (casual bag primarily for summer). If it is, I will sell the Bucket, though it was my first LV and the one I chose thinking it would be my only LV. We’ll see...


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> My own mother passed away 2 years ago. This time of year brings it home that she's gone.
> 
> My mother's illness was a mystery, she was in the hospital on and off for 3 years having tests, found nothing, often not being believed. At one point she felt so bad she felt she was going to die and didn't want to call the ambulance because she had nothing specific to tell the operator or paramedic. Then she had a stroke. She regained some of her functions, but nurses/docs called her uncooperative because she had a hard time verbally communicating (_because_ of the stroke) and _kept_ reassessing her for Alzheimer's. She was barely 70. They told me my mother was behaving erratically because she didn't want her meds (Fentanyl - they made her hallucinate really awfully). I told them my mother had been an eccentric lady all her life, not wanting the drugs they were giving her was the sanest decision. I asked them how I could make a complaint and they backed-off. She then had an operation for fluid build-up, and I thought she was getting better at last. When she went back into hospital for a simple check-up she died there.


I am so sorry for your loss.

I can understand your mom's frustration. My husband and I spent years trying to find out what was wrong with us. We both had unnecessary procedures because of misdiagnosis. After we were finally diagnosed with fibromyalgia, we are faced with people who believe it is a made-up disease and we are just hypochondriacs, including the judge who denied my husband's disability claim.


----------



## 880

BowieFan1971 said:


> So what are some H bags that do not have to be well known/popular that are more classic/streamlined but not as formal as something like a Kelly or Birkin that would come in closer to the $500 side of $500-1000? I just can’t see giving myself permission to spend over $1k for a bag


I should have said, challenge accepted  I mainly stick to brand JFA and brandoff for Japanese resellers for project art bag Birkins and kelly bags. But, for your challenge, price point wise, I cast my net further afield. (In other words, I don’t have personal experience with many of these resellers. My only criteria were your price point and interesting older or discontinued styles. Japanese reseller rise-on, moon share and a few others seem to have very good prices but questionable condition (*Of course, authenticate; do your due diligence carefully; and, factor in necessary aftercare before proceeding with any reseller*).
Some tpfers have not had good luck with these Japanese resellers (see discuss Japanese reseller thread and separate threads started by disgruntled tpfers re Brand JFA in particular.

IMO prices rise before the holidays and fall in the winter months afterwards or in the summer. . . (I believe under 850 usd, no customs applies. But you do have to pay state sales tax in the US ). I’m no expert, pls check...

A nice easy bag is the trim II 31 (though I prefer the more NW orientation of the 35). A trim I for cheap (see corners) https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...ather-Blue-jean-SHW-Used-Ladies-/274613616750. Also the evelyne I or II, https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-HERME...H-Buffle-Leather-France-S07745j-/333779638704, the her bag, museo,  Berlingot, Cabas, jumping Cabas, tsako https://www.ebay.com/itm/HERMES-Tesco-shoulder-bag-leather-Navy-GHW-Used-/402609440757, sac au depeche, the Gallop, the L.A., and a few others 700-800 usd. the todo (I want to say it’s a relative of something called the caravan, but I’m not sure), onimaitou, and pochette rio are under 500, but there is very little there. The Bal de golf and the dolly shoulder bags used to be cheaper. Don’t be afraid of toile. It wears like iron and I used to clean my white toile with Mr. Clean magic Eraser.
here are a few example of things that looked interesting ( you’d still need to authenticate and assess for yoursef) https://www.ebay.com/itm/HERMES-JUM...x-Calf-Canvas-Authentic-K08294g-/233728081544
and this https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rise-on-HE...ather-Shoulder-Bag-Tote-bag-191-/183965432317
and this: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-HERMES-Gao-Shoulder-Bag-Brown-Leather-86865-/143886160602 or for a pop of color https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rise-on-HE...Leather-Shoulder-Bag-Handbag-31-/203047783725
and here: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-HERME...lder-Tote-Bag-Ivory-Brown-A5382-/124351878395
and https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-HERME...-and-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-25882-/383843998546
higher priced https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rise-on-HE...-Crossbody-Bag-Shoulder-bag-234-/203218210995








						Rise-on HERMES Trim 31 Dark Wine Brown Leather Shoulder bag Handbag #67 t  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Rise-on HERMES Trim 31 Dark Wine Brown Leather Shoulder bag Handbag #67 t at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				



pls note, I am not recommending any of these resellers or links (without substantial research on your part). TPFers have warned that Japanese resellers are not as safe as we’d like to think and the recommendation is always to do your own authentication.  I just pulled them to demonstrate that there are some interest8ng under the radar styles that are quite reasonably priced. Condition and your tolerance for fixer uppers, well YMMV 

AND don’t forget yoogis closet in the US . A GREAT TRIM https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...ift-leather-and-toile-trim-ii-bag-115419.html (if you want more comparisons of 31 versus 35 trim, I posted action shots side view of both in ode to trim) Also, a Tiny  off white ruffled BV cutie (in the age of the mini bag, this cosmetic case could be a clutch)  https://www.yoogiscloset.com/accessories/
of course, this is not shopping your closet. More like shopping the former closets of others and giving things a second life. . .


----------



## whateve

indiaink said:


> Thrashing all the way, I have extricated myself from BV, and briefly entered the stratosphere with H, and have now come in to roost with my collection around me and like-minded friends here in a new-to-me thread. I have catching up to do - I see lots of familiar faces, and hope you all will accept a new member!
> 
> I was going to create a new thread and call it "The Home of Misfit Members", but this one will do fine.  (no no no, you guys aren't misfits, I've just lost my fashion house and for a while was feeling ... really left out, but I'm OK now).
> 
> After over a decade of tPF membership, I am tired of buying bags. I am tired of losing (now thousands) on re-homing bags. I have a nice collection (the last of which will arrive tomorrow, a new H Mysore Bastia in Jaune Bourgeon) and that's it. I have, to me, the best of the best - Bottega Veneta and Hermes, with a couple of Graf Lantz and Portland Leather Goods items. It's about the leather, after all, not the design house, right?
> 
> @papertiger I am worried now for my Mysore Bastia - that's a SLG if ever there was a SLG - what about that leather is going to be problematic? I mean, you were 'warned off' by a friend - ?
> 
> On a more  note, I am sorry for feelings of loss and health concerns around the holidays that you all are experiencing, and PT - I lost my mom (eventually) to a major stroke when she was only 52 and I only 16 (I am an only child and I grew up overnight). I understood your story very well - after the initial medical emergency the doctor didn't catch the severity until the next morning but by then the damage was done.
> 
> Anyway,  to all, and I am looking forward. Always must look forward. Yes?


Welcome to this thread! I've read your posts in the BV forum. I'm fairly new to BV but agree with you - the old stuff is so much nicer. I'm especially sad they are no longer making anything out of cervo. I just discovered how much I like cervo a few years ago. I hope the scarcity doesn't drive up the prices on the second hand market, which is where I get most of my bags anyway.

I'm so sorry for your loss and what you had to go through at such a young age. My DH had a heart attack a few years ago. We were in the emergency room for hours before they figured out it was a heart attack and did the surgery to save his life. Immense damage had been done by that time.


----------



## Vintage Leather

BowieFan1971 said:


> The H-side...I love it! LOL
> 
> So what are some H bags that do not have to be well known/popular that are more classic/streamlined but not as formal as something like a Kelly or Birkin that would come in closer to the $500 side of $500-1000? I just can’t see giving myself permission to spend over $1k for a bag...just how I was raised. I am open on types of leather, just not saffiano or that type leather. I like 25-27 bags ideally. Anything over 30 is too big and gets too heavy. And I don’t care if it’s a current style...discontinued vintage suits me just fine.
> 
> And thank you VL...I like my bags, though some may get listed like the Alma DE and Bucket GM. The Alma was an amazing deal and at that point I could not find the Saleya DE I really wanted at the right price so I bought it. Well, I found a Saleya at an even better deal, so... The Gucci Abbey tote I am waiting for may be a better functional fit than the Bucket (casual bag primarily for summer). If it is, I will sell the Bucket, though it was my first LV and the one I chose thinking it would be my only LV. We’ll see...



What kind of bags do enjoy carrying? 

if you are looking for a casual shoulder bag, the Trim usually falls at the lower end of your price range (when it isn’t 2020) and it’s a casual shoulder bag in a variety of leathers and materials. 
There’s two versions, the Trim I (carried by Jackie Kennedy) with no gusset and the Trim II with a healthy gusset (pictured with Kelly Rutherford)

If you want a more elegant hand carry bag, what about something like the Piano, Sac Ring or Fonsbelle?

Or a crossbody bag like the Balle de Golf?


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> I am so sorry for your loss.
> 
> I can understand your mom's frustration. My husband and I spent years trying to find out what was wrong with us. We both had unnecessary procedures because of misdiagnosis. After we were finally diagnosed with fibromyalgia, we are faced with people who believe it is a made-up disease and we are just hypochondriacs, including the judge who denied my husband's disability claim.



I will never understand this mentality! If someone says they are suffering, we should believe them! Why would anybody lie about illness? Nobody _wants_ to say they're ill, so if someone speaks up, we need to respect and honour them by believing their words.
I'm sorry for both you and your husband. It's truly shocking.

@indiaink I'm so sorry for your loss, though it may have been a long time ago. Nobody should experience that at such a young age. 
I'm happy to see you posting in here!


----------



## Vintage Leather

BowieFan1971 said:


> The H-side...I love it! LOL
> 
> So what are some H bags that do not have to be well known/popular that are more classic/streamlined but not as formal as something like a Kelly or Birkin that would come in closer to the $500 side of $500-1000? I just can’t see giving myself permission to spend over $1k for a bag...just how I was raised. I am open on types of leather, just not saffiano or that type leather. I like 25-27 bags ideally. Anything over 30 is too big and gets too heavy. And I don’t care if it’s a current style...discontinued vintage suits me just fine.
> 
> And thank you VL...I like my bags, though some may get listed like the Alma DE and Bucket GM. The Alma was an amazing deal and at that point I could not find the Saleya DE I really wanted at the right price so I bought it. Well, I found a Saleya at an even better deal, so... The Gucci Abbey tote I am waiting for may be a better functional fit than the Bucket (casual bag primarily for summer). If it is, I will sell the Bucket, though it was my first LV and the one I chose thinking it would be my only LV. We’ll see...



I started on the imaginary shopping and I forgot the most important part - if you’re bag content, then love the bags you’ve got.
Hermes just has a reputation of being unattainable and we want to say that there’s a lot more to them than Birkins, and a whole century and a half of fun bags out there for you to discover

And they’ll be there in the future if you decide to experiment with H in another season


----------



## indiaink

Purses & Perfumes said:


> ...
> @indiaink, a welcoming hug to you.  I don't know very much about Bottega Veneta, but I absolutely loved your ostrich knot reveal.  I am usually not a clutch person (need a shoulder chain option), but I have been recently drawn to the Knot clutches -- they are so lovely.   If you get a chance, I would love if you would share what fits in the chain knot, since it looks a bit bigger than the standard knot.


Well, the secret has to be out - I exchanged the Ostrich Chain Knot for a lovely Nero Intrecciato Chain Knot ... and promptly loaned it to a friend of mine for a COVID-safe event, and she’s bringing it back to me next week. I will post photos. It holds my iPhone 7, a small wallet, car keys and more - it’s plenty roomy, but you’ll have photos shortly for proof. I have to say, though - I did a quick web search and you’ll be hard pressed to find one. I do have a message in to my SA at the BV Orlando Outlet to see if there’s anything left, and I’ll let you know tomorrow.

Why did I exchange it? I just wasn’t feeling the Ostrich, much as I wanted to. I’ve tried a couple times now, and I guess Ostrich is not my bird. BV Classic Lambskin is my animal... <grin>


----------



## 880

Vintage Leather said:


> if you’re bag content, then love the bags you’ve got.


This should be the title of rhe thread! With misfits somehow shoehorned in 
@indiaink, if you weren’t feeling the ostrich then you did the right thing! (but it was stunning) cannot wait to see what you got instead!


----------



## More bags

indiaink said:


> Thrashing all the way, I have extricated myself from BV, and briefly entered the stratosphere with H, and have now come in to roost with my collection around me and like-minded friends here in a new-to-me thread. I have catching up to do - I see lots of familiar faces, and hope you all will accept a new member!
> 
> I was going to create a new thread and call it "The Home of Misfit Members", but this one will do fine.  (no no no, you guys aren't misfits, I've just lost my fashion house and for a while was feeling ... really left out, but I'm OK now).
> 
> After over a decade of tPF membership, I am tired of buying bags. I am tired of losing (now thousands) on re-homing bags. I have a nice collection (the last of which will arrive tomorrow, a new H Mysore Bastia in Jaune Bourgeon) and that's it. I have, to me, the best of the best - Bottega Veneta and Hermes, with a couple of Graf Lantz and Portland Leather Goods items. It's about the leather, after all, not the design house, right?
> 
> @papertiger I am worried now for my Mysore Bastia - that's a SLG if ever there was a SLG - what about that leather is going to be problematic? I mean, you were 'warned off' by a friend - ?
> 
> On a more  note, I am sorry for feelings of loss and health concerns around the holidays that you all are experiencing, and PT - I lost my mom (eventually) to a major stroke when she was only 52 and I only 16 (I am an only child and I grew up overnight). I understood your story very well - after the initial medical emergency the doctor didn't catch the severity until the next morning but by then the damage was done.
> 
> Anyway,  to all, and I am looking forward. Always must look forward. Yes?


Welcome to this thread, great conversations - sometimes bag related and great support. 


indiaink said:


> Thank you. Definitely less misfits! Yes, I need to enjoy what I have!!!  YES!!!
> 
> Thank you for easing my mind about Mysore.  I will post photos when she arrives, with my vintage Rouge Vif Picotin.
> 
> It was very horrific... I also drove home from the hospital that night, first time by myself. (She and my dad were divorced for many years by that time). Everything after that day was by myself, and then I was my mother's mother for several years; she had lost the ability to speak. We did the best we could.  But she has been gone many years to a better plane of existence.   I managed to graduate high school successfully. (It was close, I missed many days). It was painful but now a long time ago.


I am so sorry for the loss of your mom. I am sad you were on your own at such a young age. Kudos on working hard to finish high school.


indiaink said:


> @BowieFan1971, I guess I didn't realize until much later that it all may have affected me. At the time, I certainly had nothing to compare it to so didn't think anything about it other than I wanted my mom "back". Also I was terrified that I wouldn't graduate highschool. I had nightmares about that for many years.
> 
> My H Picotin is vintage, and I think I got it at a great price. Still expensive, yes. Now, my BVs are considered "Classics" (not quite vintage  ) but because they are from the previous creative director Tomas Maier ... Oh, I don't know where I'm going with that. I have two intrecciato (woven) styles, and the rest are Cervo (deerskin) with intrecciato trim. I am like Dr. Suess and the Green Eggs and Ham (please forgive me) (oh, this rhymes badly)
> 
> I AM INDIAINK. I AM INDIAINK. INDIAINK I AM.
> 
> THAT INDIAINK-I-AM! THAT INDIAINK-I-AM! I DO NOT LIKE THAT INDIAINK-I-AM!
> 
> DO WOULD YOU LIKE DANIEL LEE?
> 
> I DO NOT LIKE DANIEL LEE, INDIAINK-I-AM.
> I DO NOT LIKE DANIEL LEE.
> 
> WOULD YOU LIKE HIM HERE OR THERE?
> 
> *I WOULD NOT LIKE HIM HERE OR THERE.
> I WOULD NOT LIKE HIM ANYWHERE.*
> I DO NOT LIKE DANIEL LEE.
> I DO NOT LIKE HIM, INDIAINK-I-AM.
> 
> The pouch - is OK. But the rest? Neh.
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm quite sure I'm better and stronger for having gone through it. I have an affinity with older people, and I think that came from my experience.
> 
> Mysore goatskin - I'll never look at this little Bastia the same way again.


Great Dr. Suess spin off - impressive!

I WOULD NOT LIKE HIM HERE OR THERE.
I WOULD NOT LIKE HIM ANYWHERE.


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> My collection, minus the Gucci Abbey hobo tote that’s on the way...and the “just because” roses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4932055
> View attachment 4932056
> View attachment 4932058
> View attachment 4932060


Those “just because roses” are beautiful! I want to lean in and smell them. Your bag collection is stunning! I like your bag charms and your blue Epi Speedy and the red Vernis Reade! Which ones do you carry most often?


----------



## More bags

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Gorgeous!  Love the bags and the scarf choices.


Thank you P&P!


BowieFan1971 said:


> Wow! Gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> There are a lot of TOF posts warning re the TRR (authenticity and condition issues) and fashionphile has become super pricy.  Japanese resellers have these bags for a much more reasonable price. I think I saw some as low at 1K or 1.5K this summer. If you like the Plume, a smooshy collapsible version is thea Victoria, which I’ve seen for 1.5-2K At resale. There is also an elan model (slimmer). After the holidays, I think the prices will drop again. the 1923 Bugatti ? Bolide is also nice (no strap, but I think an outside. But there are lots of other bags that no one ever thinks of. . .
> @More bags, love the blue Izmir and rhe contrast!
> 
> Thanks @Purses & Perfumes. I find the best deals are rhe heritage leathers like box. Here are some other pics of the two kelly bags. the blue grey 28 one was 6100 usd this summer. The prune 32 box one was 5300 usd this fall.  This summer, I also picked up a box kelly longue wallet (from 2028) for about 4K, basically unused.  The 28 and the wallet needed almost no work. I love box, barenia, VN etc. and after docride treats them, I don’t mind if they get a bit wet, but I don’t take them out in a monsoon or anything. whenever you are ready, there are lots of people here who can help you find whatever you decide.
> View attachment 4932295
> View attachment 4932297
> View attachment 4932298
> View attachment 4932299
> View attachment 4932300


Thanks @880!
Gorgeous box Kellys and Kelly Longue! The leather positively glows!


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> I am so sorry for your loss.
> 
> I can understand your mom's frustration. My husband and I spent years trying to find out what was wrong with us. We both had unnecessary procedures because of misdiagnosis. After we were finally diagnosed with fibromyalgia, we are faced with people who believe it is a made-up disease and we are just hypochondriacs, including the judge who denied my husband's disability claim.



Thank you

I am so pleased you found your and your husband's diagnosis. Disregard the views others, we know when we're not well


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> There are a lot of TOF posts warning re the TRR (authenticity and condition issues) and fashionphile has become super pricy.  Japanese resellers have these bags for a much more reasonable price. I think I saw some as low at 1K or 1.5K this summer. If you like the Plume, a smooshy collapsible version is thea Victoria, which I’ve seen for 1.5-2K At resale. There is also an elan model (slimmer). After the holidays, I think the prices will drop again. the 1923 Bugatti ? Bolide is also nice (no strap, but I think an outside. But there are lots of other bags that no one ever thinks of. . .
> @More bags, love the blue Izmir and rhe contrast!
> 
> Thanks @Purses & Perfumes. I find the best deals are rhe heritage leathers like box. Here are some other pics of the two kelly bags. the blue grey 28 one was 6100 usd this summer. The prune 32 box one was 5300 usd this fall.  This summer, I also picked up a box kelly longue wallet (from 2028) for about 4K, basically unused.  The 28 and the wallet needed almost no work. I love box, barenia, VN etc. and after docride treats them, I don’t mind if they get a bit wet, but I don’t take them out in a monsoon or anything. whenever you are ready, there are lots of people here who can help you find whatever you decide.
> View attachment 4932295
> View attachment 4932297
> View attachment 4932298
> View attachment 4932299
> View attachment 4932300



Absolutely beautiful  .


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Yes! A black 8 mo old male chow that was just neutered and eyelids operated on last weekend.
> 
> Yeah it was neuter and eyelids. He's been doing great but he loves to go for a big romp and poop in the woods off leash.
> 
> So he's fine, the sutures are giving him an ulcer on his eye but I have ointment. Monday the sutures come out and the cone will come off. Whew.


I hope he will feel a ton better once the sutures are out.


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> Oh, I looked at the Plume and Bolide...the Bolide is nice and I like the history. Don’t know if I could spend what I was seeing sites like TRR and Fashionphile wants for them.



My advice is slightly different. 

I say don't get a bag just because it's Hermes. 

If you want a Bolide (one of my favourite models) then wait for the right one at the right price. You will find one, one day. Plumes are also TDF (some people don't like they don't have a shoulder strap). Both are scaled down luggage that are perfectly proportioned and functional. 

Don't forget to factor-in duties on foreign imports or buyer's premiums if buying at auctions. These can bump the price right-up.


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> After we were finally diagnosed with fibromyalgia, we are faced with people who believe it is a made-up disease and we are just hypochondriacs, including the judge who denied my husband's disability claim.


Sorry to return to this but it felt familiar somehow, so I checked my old emails and sure enough, one of my friends' husbands had a very similar experience! 
They're in Texas and he was diagnosed with fibromyalgia and tried to negotiate his work schedule with his boss so he could work fewer hours on days he felt particularly unwell, but the boss turned around and told him this was a made-up disease and called him a slacker! 
It's quite depressing now that it has dawned on me how often this happens!


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> I'm eager to find out too. I was warned-off Mysore for SLGs by a friend (although I have an agenda in Chèvre Mysore in Bleu Aztec/Paon, it probably needs that flexibility). H website says it will patina a lot, but it feels more substantial than Mysore and it conveys a shine close-textured brightness, shine and structure so I have high hopes.
> 
> They had a an alligator Calvi PM too (light-brown, not sure which one - Sesame?) very nice, but let's see how my first works for me before I commit to exotics.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, that's very kind to say. I just mentioned to stand shoulder to shoulder with others on this thread that have been or are going through such a terrible time. I remember all the fun we shared, and there was sooooo much. I'm very grateful for that.


Sounds lovely! And alligator......mmmmm....


----------



## momasaurus

indiaink said:


> Thrashing all the way, I have extricated myself from BV, and briefly entered the stratosphere with H, and have now come in to roost with my collection around me and like-minded friends here in a new-to-me thread. I have catching up to do - I see lots of familiar faces, and hope you all will accept a new member!
> 
> I was going to create a new thread and call it "The Home of Misfit Members", but this one will do fine.  (no no no, you guys aren't misfits, I've just lost my fashion house and for a while was feeling ... really left out, but I'm OK now).
> 
> After over a decade of tPF membership, I am tired of buying bags. I am tired of losing (now thousands) on re-homing bags. I have a nice collection (the last of which will arrive tomorrow, a new H Mysore Bastia in Jaune Bourgeon) and that's it. I have, to me, the best of the best - Bottega Veneta and Hermes, with a couple of Graf Lantz and Portland Leather Goods items. It's about the leather, after all, not the design house, right?
> 
> @papertiger I am worried now for my Mysore Bastia - that's a SLG if ever there was a SLG - what about that leather is going to be problematic? I mean, you were 'warned off' by a friend - ?
> 
> On a more  note, I am sorry for feelings of loss and health concerns around the holidays that you all are experiencing, and PT - I lost my mom (eventually) to a major stroke when she was only 52 and I only 16 (I am an only child and I grew up overnight). I understood your story very well - after the initial medical emergency the doctor didn't catch the severity until the next morning but by then the damage was done.
> 
> Anyway,  to all, and I am looking forward. Always must look forward. Yes?


Welcome! You and I like the same brands, so a special hug from me.
I have some chevre SLGs, not to worry.
EDIT: Rouge vif Pico! Can't wait to see this.
And another hug to you for making it through high school on your own. I can't imagine.


----------



## momasaurus

880 said:


> @BowieFan1971, you mentioned your bag buying excursions, but I don’t recall if you posted a pic of them or of your DHs tulips? would love to see them! Re Hermes, try not to think of price as a determining factor whether to dislike a bag. when I started buying vintage Hermes in 2008,  you could buy many fabulous, under the radar styles, preloved,  aLL for relatively low prices (tsakos, gao, rugby, berlingot, sac malice, isle de shiki, bal de golf, christine, etc.  in box, porc, barenia, VN, VL leathers and more. a good amount under 400, and then many others. (Including some jijes, picotins, trims, vespas,  for under 700. You couldn’t give away a kelly ado or kelly Danse. And I got my first BBK 28 ghw for 2K usd. Even this year, there were plenty of H trims for under 900 including barenia, and birkin30s and kelly 28s for excellent preloved condition for half off. So I say, fall in love with a bag, then we’ll help you find a great one in your range. I love the quirkiness of many brands of vintage bags, and Hermes is no exception.
> @indiaink, I am sure that you are a better, stronger person from your personal experiences. on A lighter note, when I read your exchange with @papertiger re Mysore goatskin, that you were worried about it’s character and how PT hasbeen warned off by a friend, i burst out laughing. Bc it sounded like Mysore was a pal who was exerting a bad influence. . . yep, we are misfits
> 
> forgot to add, plenty of houses use H leather, like Duret.com and others. H leather and tannery  or equivalent is available many places.


Great post, 880. I would add the H trim to that list of reasonable and fun bags. (The vintage, not the new remake.) But wait - you found a sac malice for under 400??? (dollars, euro, pounds? anyway, wow)


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> My collection, minus the Gucci Abbey hobo tote that’s on the way...and the “just because” roses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4932055
> View attachment 4932056
> View attachment 4932058
> View attachment 4932060


Beautiful collection!


----------



## dcooney4

indiaink said:


> Thrashing all the way, I have extricated myself from BV, and briefly entered the stratosphere with H, and have now come in to roost with my collection around me and like-minded friends here in a new-to-me thread. I have catching up to do - I see lots of familiar faces, and hope you all will accept a new member!
> 
> I was going to create a new thread and call it "The Home of Misfit Members", but this one will do fine.  (no no no, you guys aren't misfits, I've just lost my fashion house and for a while was feeling ... really left out, but I'm OK now).
> 
> After over a decade of tPF membership, I am tired of buying bags. I am tired of losing (now thousands) on re-homing bags. I have a nice collection (the last of which will arrive tomorrow, a new H Mysore Bastia in Jaune Bourgeon) and that's it. I have, to me, the best of the best - Bottega Veneta and Hermes, with a couple of Graf Lantz and Portland Leather Goods items. It's about the leather, after all, not the design house, right?
> 
> @papertiger I am worried now for my Mysore Bastia - that's a SLG if ever there was a SLG - what about that leather is going to be problematic? I mean, you were 'warned off' by a friend - ?
> 
> On a more  note, I am sorry for feelings of loss and health concerns around the holidays that you all are experiencing, and PT - I lost my mom (eventually) to a major stroke when she was only 52 and I only 16 (I am an only child and I grew up overnight). I understood your story very well - after the initial medical emergency the doctor didn't catch the severity until the next morning but by then the damage was done.
> 
> Anyway,  to all, and I am looking forward. Always must look forward. Yes?


Welcome to this crew. We are a friendly bunch. So glad to see you here too.


----------



## momasaurus

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Beautiful bags!  Would love to see more picture of the 32 sellier box Kelly -- it looks like a stunning color.  I know very little about the different Hermes leathers and colors, but I have always absolutely loved the Kelly.  In fact, a lot of my bags are the Kelly shape or style.   I don't live near a boutique to facilitate building a relationship etc, and anyway not sure if I want to go that route.  And I have not looked at the pre-loved market for the Kelly, but it seems like the pre-loved market is a popular option.  Just need to learn more about the leathers and colors before eventually deciding on next steps (if any).  In the meantime, I am also on a bag ban!
> 
> Gorgeous!  Love the bags and the scarf choices.
> 
> @indiaink, a welcoming hug to you.  I don't know very much about Bottega Veneta, but I absolutely loved your ostrich knot reveal.  I am usually not a clutch person (need a shoulder chain option), but I have been recently drawn to the Knot clutches -- they are so lovely.   If you get a chance, I would love if you would share what fits in the chain knot, since it looks a bit bigger than the standard knot.


I'm a big Kelly fan, ready to talk size and leather when you are!


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> Hi @momasaurus, thanks and you are right, Bleu Izmir is on the inside and contrast stitching!
> View attachment 4932247


Swoooooooooning!! Great color combo. Perfect SO.


----------



## momasaurus

880 said:


> There are a lot of TOF posts warning re the TRR (authenticity and condition issues) and fashionphile has become super pricy.  Japanese resellers have these bags for a much more reasonable price. I think I saw some as low at 1K or 1.5K this summer. If you like the Plume, a smooshy collapsible version is thea Victoria, which I’ve seen for 1.5-2K At resale. There is also an elan model (slimmer). After the holidays, I think the prices will drop again. the 1923 Bugatti ? Bolide is also nice (no strap, but I think an outside. But there are lots of other bags that no one ever thinks of. . .
> @More bags, love the blue Izmir and rhe contrast!
> 
> Thanks @Purses & Perfumes. I find the best deals are rhe heritage leathers like box. Here are some other pics of the two kelly bags. the blue grey 28 one was 6100 usd this summer. The prune 32 box one was 5300 usd this fall.  This summer, I also picked up a box kelly longue wallet (from 2028) for about 4K, basically unused.  The 28 and the wallet needed almost no work. I love box, barenia, VN etc. and after docride treats them, I don’t mind if they get a bit wet, but I don’t take them out in a monsoon or anything. whenever you are ready, there are lots of people here who can help you find whatever you decide.
> View attachment 4932295
> View attachment 4932297
> View attachment 4932298
> View attachment 4932299
> View attachment 4932300


These are gorgeous!!! I love box. And I adore PHW. That blue-grey - any idea what the color is called? And that box wallet OMG


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> The H-side...I love it! LOL
> 
> So what are some H bags that do not have to be well known/popular that are more classic/streamlined but not as formal as something like a Kelly or Birkin that would come in closer to the $500 side of $500-1000? I just can’t see giving myself permission to spend over $1k for a bag...just how I was raised. I am open on types of leather, just not saffiano or that type leather. I like 25-27 bags ideally. Anything over 30 is too big and gets too heavy. And I don’t care if it’s a current style...discontinued vintage suits me just fine.
> 
> And thank you VL...I like my bags, though some may get listed like the Alma DE and Bucket GM. The Alma was an amazing deal and at that point I could not find the Saleya DE I really wanted at the right price so I bought it. Well, I found a Saleya at an even better deal, so... The Gucci Abbey tote I am waiting for may be a better functional fit than the Bucket (casual bag primarily for summer). If it is, I will sell the Bucket, though it was my first LV and the one I chose thinking it would be my only LV. We’ll see...


Check out the vintage H trims. The "Jackie-O" bag. They go up on the shoulder and hug the body. And magically I can always stuff one more thing into mine. Very knock-about.


----------



## BowieFan1971

More bags said:


> Those “just because roses” are beautiful! I want to lean in and smell them. Your bag collection is stunning! I like your bag charms and your blue Epi Speedy and the red Vernis Reade! Which ones do you carry most often?


The Saleya probably gets carried the most, though since I stay home so much that’s not saying much. The Reade are a the only one of the bunch that my DH commented on and said he likes....red is my fave color and color and dimension of the vernis is so pretty. I have a wallet in Pomme I could stare at all day. I know bag charms are controversial, but I think they add just a “little something” to these simple beauties and make them
mine.

880, VL, IndiaInk, Momasaurus- I saw some H that I like. A Trim 2 and the Herbag Cabas are nice, clean looking bags that would work for me. I always thought Gucci’s Jackie was a great looking bag but it is too slim for me so so had to pass. The gusset on Trim 2 would solve that. I saw a Trim in the toile with tan leather trim on eBay that was really pretty...good to know it is actually a practical material choice! I also saw a Museau on eBay in my range that I like....functional, simple but not utilitarian. Thank you for opening my eyes.❤ There may indeed be a Hermès in my future.


----------



## BowieFan1971

papertiger said:


> My advice is slightly different.
> 
> I say don't get a bag just because it's Hermes.
> 
> If you want a Bolide (one of my favourite models) then wait for the right one at the right price. You will find one, one day. Plumes are also TDF (some people don't like they don't have a shoulder strap). Both are scaled down luggage that are perfectly proportioned and functional.
> 
> Don't forget to factor-in duties on foreign imports or buyer's premiums if buying at auctions. These can bump the price right-up.


Thanks!


----------



## BowieFan1971

More bags said:


> Those “just because roses” are beautiful! I want to lean in and smell them. Your bag collection is stunning! I like your bag charms and your blue Epi Speedy and the red Vernis Reade! Which ones do you carry most often?


Oh, and you should have seen the blue Speedy when I got her. I wish I had pics....she was rough. The handles had no finish left on them, the corners and edge too. She has some big wrinkles from being carried without a liner or base. Well loved is being kind. The twillies are a colorful distraction and functional protection all in one. The bag charm helps distract from the wrinkles too. I got a shaper AND a hard base, which helps the shape and prevent more wrinkling. I had originally bought her to sell after I cleaned her up, but she was not getting enough love so I decided to keep her. She only cost $200, so it was ok. She’s my “special child.”


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

indiaink said:


> Well, the secret has to be out - I exchanged the Ostrich Chain Knot for a lovely Nero Intrecciato Chain Knot ... and promptly loaned it to a friend of mine for a COVID-safe event, and she’s bringing it back to me next week. I will post photos. It holds my iPhone 7, a small wallet, car keys and more - it’s plenty roomy, but you’ll have photos shortly for proof. I have to say, though - I did a quick web search and you’ll be hard pressed to find one. I do have a message in to my SA at the BV Orlando Outlet to see if there’s anything left, and I’ll let you know tomorrow.
> 
> Why did I exchange it? I just wasn’t feeling the Ostrich, much as I wanted to. I’ve tried a couple times now, and I guess Ostrich is not my bird. BV Classic Lambskin is my animal... <grin>


I think it was a good decision to exchange the ostrich if it wasn't working for you.
One other question about the chain knot -- is the chain strap very long?  I am petite and prefer a slightly shorter drop when the bag is  carried on the shoulder.  Looking forward to pictures whenever you get the chance.


momasaurus said:


> I'm a big Kelly fan, ready to talk size and leather when you are!


Thank you!  I have loved this bag for a long time.  Right now, I am definitely in an information gathering mode, so any thoughts and reading recommendations with regard to leathers, colors etc., are welcome.

@BowieFan1971, your collection is beautiful!  Love your Alma's.  And your home, with the porch surrounded by all the trees is so lovely and peaceful.


----------



## msd_bags

I was gone for a day or two and I just read the heartwarming stories shared here.  I was almost moved to tears.

I am not feeling the Christmas vibe this year.  I have actually not been able to get token gifts for coworkers nor gifts for family.  Things are hectic at work too.  And sadly, our hometown imposed stricter restrictions for entry/exit, so we will not be able to spend Christmas with my Dad. On one hand I am okay with it.  But on the other hand, I really feel bad.

I planned to give some baked goodies to family and friends, but there’s just no time to make them!


----------



## BowieFan1971

More exciting than unboxing a new bag...my son comes home on leave today!!!!! First time he will be home on Christmas Day for 3 years.


----------



## BowieFan1971

msd_bags said:


> I was gone for a day or two and I just read the heartwarming stories shared here.  I was almost moved to tears.
> 
> I am not feeling the Christmas vibe this year.  I have actually not been able to get token gifts for coworkers nor gifts for family.  Things are hectic at work too.  And sadly, our hometown imposed stricter restrictions for entry/exit, so we will not be able to spend Christmas with my Dad. On one hand I am okay with it.  But on the other hand, I really feel bad.
> 
> I planned to give some baked goodies to family and friends, but there’s just no time to make them!



Bug hugs!!!! Things are so different this year for so many. Maybe there is a new Christmas tradition you could try out...something others do that sounds interesting. Maybe something from another culture or country. Something your family might have grumbled at....

Change is here, like it or not, but change doesn’t have to be all bad.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

dcooney4 said:


> I hope he will feel a ton better once the sutures are out.


Thanks! It's giving him an ulcer so surely it will! 8mo old pup has been through a lot.


----------



## papertiger

Here's my little Calvi. This actually what I was looking for before I became distracted by the MM.


----------



## papertiger

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Thanks! It's giving him an ulcer so surely it will! 8mo old pup has been through a lot.



Poor baby  

...are you sure that's not a bear tho?


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

New to me! I've never seen a paratay with a front flap pocket, and I like it!! My massaccesi midi Juliet is cute as a button! I guess Santa treated mama early.


----------



## papertiger

msd_bags said:


> I was gone for a day or two and I just read the heartwarming stories shared here.  I was almost moved to tears.
> 
> I am not feeling the Christmas vibe this year.  I have actually not been able to get token gifts for coworkers nor gifts for family.  Things are hectic at work too.  And sadly, our hometown imposed stricter restrictions for entry/exit, so we will not be able to spend Christmas with my Dad. On one hand I am okay with it.  But on the other hand, I really feel bad.
> 
> I planned to give some baked goodies to family and friends, but there’s just no time to make them!





I know it's quite hard. Apart from an early buy that (I hope) is perfect for someone, I went with what I could find and was easy. Colleagues went with good wishes and actually that's the vibe right now. 

We can't go to our second home so we're where we were/are all year. DH is working for the most part. I'll think of this Christmas as a break from work and catch-up on 'arty' things. I also want to clear up (long overdue). I'm taking this year as it comes.


----------



## papertiger

SouthernPurseGal said:


> New to me! I've never seen a paratay with a front flap pocket, and I like it!! My massaccesi midi Juliet is cute as a button! I guess Santa treated mama early.



These are so pretty. 

What a perfect shade of red for all year round!


----------



## indiaink

momasaurus said:


> Welcome! You and I like the same brands, so a special hug from me.
> I have some chevre SLGs, not to worry.
> EDIT: Rouge vif Pico! Can't wait to see this.
> And another hug to you for making it through high school on your own. I can't imagine.


Thank you, dearheart. The Bastia is due today, so you'll have your wish soon!



dcooney4 said:


> Welcome to this crew. We are a friendly bunch. So glad to see you here too.


 Thank you! Nice to see you here TOO!!!



Purses & Perfumes said:


> I think it was a good decision to exchange the ostrich if it wasn't working for you.
> One other question about the chain knot -- is the chain strap very long?  I am petite and prefer a slightly shorter drop when the bag is  carried on the shoulder.  Looking forward to pictures whenever you get the chance.


Yeah, and I was picking it apart - you know how you get when you really don't like something but don't realize it, so you find any number of ways to 'ruin' it - it finally hit me that  I could just exchange it and move on!!  I've had a couple of Ostrich pieces and never carried them at all. I should have known better. The crazy BV outlet sale in October got a lot of us.   

My friend is coming the day before Christmas Eve, so next Wednesday you'll have photos.



SouthernPurseGal said:


> Thanks! It's giving him an ulcer so surely it will! 8mo old pup has been through a lot.


I love Chow-Chows. I had one years ago - a red one that I named Oz. He had to have the eyelid surgery too. Be careful with the kids - one of the neighborhood kids back in the day poked Oz in the eye and almost got bitten; this from a gentle Cowardly Lion dog. Stitches are painful for all beings. 

I guess I should have said - I am a certified canine specialist, got my certificate a few years ago, and I own Twin Cities Dog. Was trying to get things off the ground with my vet and all sorts of ideas and then - full-stop. COVID. I've had a few calls about training the COVID puppies from folks whose heart got in the way of common sense. 



papertiger said:


> Here's my little Calvi. This actually what I was looking for before I became distracted by the MM.


I  this color of green!!!


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Thanks! It's giving him an ulcer so surely it will! 8mo old pup has been through a lot.


What cuties they both are.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Here's my little Calvi. This actually what I was looking for before I became distracted by the MM.


What a stunning color. So pretty!


----------



## indiaink

Checking USPS tracking for my Bastia, I know from experience it's not going to be here today, so in the meantime, new photos of my 2004 H Picotin MM 22 in Rouge Vif. This was pre-lock - yes, Picotins didn't always have the lock!


----------



## Kimbashop

SouthernPurseGal said:


> New to me! I've never seen a paratay with a front flap pocket, and I like it!! My massaccesi midi Juliet is cute as a button! I guess Santa treated mama early.


Love both of these bags. the midi Juliet in pewter is stunning!


----------



## Cookiefiend

880 said:


> There are a lot of TOF posts warning re the TRR (authenticity and condition issues) and fashionphile has become super pricy.  Japanese resellers have these bags for a much more reasonable price. I think I saw some as low at 1K or 1.5K this summer. If you like the Plume, a smooshy collapsible version is thea Victoria, which I’ve seen for 1.5-2K At resale. There is also an elan model (slimmer). After the holidays, I think the prices will drop again. the 1923 Bugatti ? Bolide is also nice (no strap, but I think an outside. But there are lots of other bags that no one ever thinks of. . .
> @More bags, love the blue Izmir and rhe contrast!
> 
> Thanks @Purses & Perfumes. I find the best deals are rhe heritage leathers like box. Here are some other pics of the two kelly bags. the blue grey 28 one was 6100 usd this summer. The prune 32 box one was 5300 usd this fall.  This summer, I also picked up a box kelly longue wallet (from 2028) for about 4K, basically unused.  The 28 and the wallet needed almost no work. I love box, barenia, VN etc. and after docride treats them, I don’t mind if they get a bit wet, but I don’t take them out in a monsoon or anything. whenever you are ready, there are lots of people here who can help you find whatever you decide.
> View attachment 4932295
> View attachment 4932297
> View attachment 4932298
> View attachment 4932299
> View attachment 4932300


Beautiful - I also love Box leather, it has such a beautiful sheen. 


msd_bags said:


> I was gone for a day or two and I just read the heartwarming stories shared here.  I was almost moved to tears.
> 
> I am not feeling the Christmas vibe this year.  I have actually not been able to get token gifts for coworkers nor gifts for family.  Things are hectic at work too.  And sadly, our hometown imposed stricter restrictions for entry/exit, so we will not be able to spend Christmas with my Dad. On one hand I am okay with it.  But on the other hand, I really feel bad.
> 
> I planned to give some baked goodies to family and friends, but there’s just no time to make them!


+1, missed a few days and I'm both way behind and in tears. 
This really is a great bunch. 

Maybe - and this may sound awful - use this time to take care of yourself. 
I've been going full throttle - getting Christmas ready to take to the boys, my parents are leaving for FL (omg, the worry), and work is nuts this time of the year... last night I had a big, ugly, unconsolable boo-hoo, set off by watching Love Actually. I love that movie, and I always cry at the end... but this year it really just hit me extra hard. 

Today, there are no plans except to make a big pot of split pea soup, read, and pet Coco (who spent about an hour in my lap last night - she only does that when she's worried) a whole lot. 



papertiger said:


> Here's my little Calvi. This actually what I was looking for before I became distracted by the MM.


I adore this color!! 


indiaink said:


> Checking USPS tracking for my Bastia, I know from experience it's not going to be here today, so in the meantime, new photos of my 2004 H Picotin MM 22 in Rouge Vif. This was pre-lock - yes, Picotins didn't always have the lock!
> View attachment 4932768
> View attachment 4932769


Gorgeous - Picos are wonderful bags! Congratulations!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

papertiger said:


> Poor baby
> 
> ...are you sure that's not a bear tho?



I know right??? Here he is walking by me in the cone of shame.
	

		
			
		

		
	





papertiger said:


> These are so pretty.
> 
> What a perfect shade of red for all year round!


Thanks! It's almost like a burnt sienna.
	

		
			
		

		
	








I love Chow-Chows too indiaink!!!
I am careful with the kids - I teach them about being gentle and not startling dogs and they are getting used to my kids (& they are helping to train) from puppy-hood so they will be very attached and affectionate with them always.



Kimbashop said:


> Love both of these bags. the midi Juliet in pewter is stunning!


Thanks!!!


----------



## papertiger

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I know right??? Here he is walking by me in the cone of shame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4932981
> 
> 
> Thanks! It's almost like a burnt sienna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4932980
> 
> 
> View attachment 4932984
> View attachment 4932986
> View attachment 4932987
> 
> I love Chow-Chows too indiaink!!!
> I am careful with the kids - I teach them about being gentle and not startling dogs and they are getting used to my kids (& they are helping to train) from puppy-hood so they will be very attached and affectionate with them always.
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4932982
> View attachment 4932983



OMG, I am totally in love with that red Paraty,, and your naughty 'bear'. 

I need MORE pics of both.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Here you go!!!


----------



## papertiger

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Here you go!!!



Aw, he's absolutely magnificent. Every picture makes me smile. 

Both your dogs are adorable  .

I wish the naughty puppy a speedy recovery, and you no more anxiety.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Max isn’t certain how he feels about all this carrying on. 
I think this is his “Fa-la-la-la-Nope” face...


----------



## papertiger

Vintage Leather said:


> Max isn’t certain how he feels about all this carrying on.
> I think this is his “Fa-la-la-la-Nope” face...



When my JRT put on that face I didn't dare go near him. 

Another cutie though.


----------



## papertiger

indiaink said:


> Checking USPS tracking for my Bastia, I know from experience it's not going to be here today, so in the meantime, new photos of my 2004 H Picotin MM 22 in Rouge Vif. This was pre-lock - yes, Picotins didn't always have the lock!
> View attachment 4932768
> View attachment 4932769



Congratulations!

With or without the lock this is a very special bag. I hope you will get lots of use out of it.


----------



## indiaink

papertiger said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> With or without the lock this is a very special bag. I hope you will get lots of use out of it.


Yep, this one is a forever bag!


----------



## indiaink

I know, I know - we’re shopping from our own closets, but I feel I have to alert you BV Knot fans that they are no longer being made, and have now been moved to the BV Outlets (no longer in boutiques). The Chain Knot, which is the Knot with the chain strap (that can hide inside the Knot and make it truly a clutch) is large enough for a smart phone and keys and other small things. I will have mine back next week and will do mod shots. In the meantime, I just posted this in the BV shopping area:

Chain Knots at the BV Orlando Outlet


----------



## indiaink

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I know right??? Here he is walking by me in the cone of shame...
> 
> I love Chow-Chows too indiaink!!!
> I am careful with the kids - I teach them about being gentle and not startling dogs and they are getting used to my kids (& they are helping to train) from puppy-hood so they will be very attached and affectionate with them always.


Thank you for this, so much!   

FYI - Kong makes an inflatable collar ‘cone of shame’ that is so much more comfortable. You should be able to find it at your local pet store.

When Rhyn had his whatsits removed (after he was almost a year old) he had a Kong collar (which I still have, it would fit Zoey too) and he was so damned smart about it he worked it around to the Velcro fastening and just chewed threw it. But i re-stitched and re-inforced it and now it’s perfect. Of course, nobody will ever need it again.  LOL.

Here’s a couple photos to give you an idea... modeled by Rhyn, now a bit over 4.


----------



## keodi

More bags said:


> *December Challenge: Carry five different bags
> Bag 6:* Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir
> View attachment 4931786
> 
> *Bag 7:* Hermes Rouge H Garden Party 36
> View attachment 4931787


You have great taste!


papertiger said:


> Back to bags and frippery:
> 
> I'm still stuck on the same 5 this Dec.
> 
> *I would have taken out my Hermes, Rouge H, Box Bolide yesterday but the rain forecast put me off (correct decision)* so back to Evie and Maxi DS. That would have completed the challenge. Never mind plenty more day.
> 
> I added to my H SLG pile and bought a Bambou Chamilia leather Calvi. It was going to be mine sooner or later anyway, who knows what the New Year's price hikes will bring?
> 
> I've never had a Calvi before but they really are a simple and effective card-holder. I really like there's no tugging with individual card slots and all cards are inside.
> 
> I think I'll order a second soon too if I can still do a custom before Christmas.


I still count the Box Bolide, as the weather was no fault of your own.


880 said:


> Thank you so much for these kind words. Your post means more than I can say. There are some posts on TPF that yiu return to again and again, and t hi is is one of them! Hugs
> 
> although this is a bag forum, when I read such personal posts here ont his thread and some others, I feel very grateful for alol of you;your insights; your way of handling and tackling challenges re family; and, your grace under pressure. I’ve been moved to tears by posts from @papertiger and @doni, and many others, and while I feel so sad reading some of the hard experiences, it does give me hope.Rigjt now, *TPF is a lifeline. Then I see a post filled with kindness by @Purses & Perfumes; @More bags, or @Vintage Leather, and I chuckle and admire eye candy and am relieved that whatever I am experiencing, I can get advice and encouragement here! *Hugs
> P.s. @papertiger, surely if you were going to wear the rouge H box bolide, but for rain, that should count in the December challenge


I agree, this year has been so hard for me in many ways, TPF especially this thread has made things so much easier, i'm grateful for guys, truly!


indiaink said:


> Thank you. Definitely less misfits! Yes, I need to enjoy what I have!!!  YES!!!
> 
> Thank you for easing my mind about Mysore.  I will post photos when she arrives, with my vintage Rouge Vif Picotin.
> 
> It was very horrific... I also drove home from the hospital that night, first time by myself. (She and my dad were divorced for many years by that time). Everything after that day was by myself, and then I was my mother's mother for several years; she had lost the ability to speak. We did the best we could.  But she has been gone many years to a better plane of existence.   I managed to graduate high school successfully. (It was close, I missed many days). It was painful but now a long time ago.


I'm so sorry for your loss, and having to go through that so young!


SouthernPurseGal said:


> My dog is one week post op from eyelid surgery and escaped out the door and went on a wild neighborhood spree and ripped his cone off his head. I hope he didn't rip out his sutures. Working from home yet.....sitting in the parking lot at the vet's.


I'm so happy that he's doing much better. he's such a cutie!


BowieFan1971 said:


> My collection, minus the Gucci Abbey hobo tote that’s on the way...and the “just because” roses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4932055
> View attachment 4932056
> View attachment 4932058
> View attachment 4932060


Lovely bag collection!


More bags said:


> Hi @momasaurus, thanks and you are right, Bleu Izmir is on the inside and contrast stitching!
> View attachment 4932247


So pretty!


880 said:


> There are a lot of TOF posts warning re the TRR (authenticity and condition issues) and fashionphile has become super pricy.  Japanese resellers have these bags for a much more reasonable price. I think I saw some as low at 1K or 1.5K this summer. If you like the Plume, a smooshy collapsible version is thea Victoria, which I’ve seen for 1.5-2K At resale. There is also an elan model (slimmer). After the holidays, I think the prices will drop again. the 1923 Bugatti ? Bolide is also nice (no strap, but I think an outside. But there are lots of other bags that no one ever thinks of. . .
> @More bags, love the blue Izmir and rhe contrast!
> 
> Thanks @Purses & Perfumes. I find the best deals are rhe heritage leathers like box. Here are some other pics of the two kelly bags. the blue grey 28 one was 6100 usd this summer. The prune 32 box one was 5300 usd this fall.  This summer, I also picked up a box kelly longue wallet (from 2028) for about 4K, basically unused.  The 28 and the wallet needed almost no work. I love box, barenia, VN etc. and after docride treats them, I don’t mind if they get a bit wet, but I don’t take them out in a monsoon or anything. whenever you are ready, there are lots of people here who can help you find whatever you decide.
> View attachment 4932295
> View attachment 4932297
> View attachment 4932298
> View attachment 4932299
> View attachment 4932300


beautiful!


BowieFan1971 said:


> More exciting than unboxing a new bag...my son comes home on leave today!!!!! First time he will be home on Christmas Day for 3 years.


Whohoo! thats very exciting!


SouthernPurseGal said:


> Thanks! It's giving him an ulcer so surely it will! 8mo old pup has been through a lot.


those cuties!


papertiger said:


> Here's my little Calvi. This actually what I was looking for before I became distracted by the MM.


Your Calvi is lovely! great colour choice!


indiaink said:


> Checking USPS tracking for my Bastia, I know from experience it's not going to be here today, so in the meantime, new photos of my 2004 H Picotin MM 22 in Rouge Vif. This was pre-lock - yes, Picotins didn't always have the lock!
> View attachment 4932768
> View attachment 4932769


Congratulations! I live the pico!


Vintage Leather said:


> Max isn’t certain how he feels about all this carrying on.
> I think this is his “Fa-la-la-la-Nope” face...


Awww that face!


indiaink said:


> Thank you for this, so much!
> 
> FYI - Kong makes an inflatable collar ‘cone of shame’ that is so much more comfortable. You should be able to find it at your local pet store.
> 
> When Rhyn had his whatsits removed (after he was almost a year old) he had a Kong collar (which I still have, it would fit Zoey too) and he was so damned smart about it he worked it around to the Velcro fastening and just chewed threw it. But i re-stitched and re-inforced it and now it’s perfect. Of course, nobody will ever need it again.  LOL.
> 
> Here’s a couple photos to give you an idea... modeled by Rhyn, now a bit over 4.
> 
> View attachment 4933082
> View attachment 4933083


Rhyn is adorable!


----------



## momasaurus

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I think it was a good decision to exchange the ostrich if it wasn't working for you.
> One other question about the chain knot -- is the chain strap very long?  I am petite and prefer a slightly shorter drop when the bag is  carried on the shoulder.  Looking forward to pictures whenever you get the chance.
> 
> Thank you!  I have loved this bag for a long time.  Right now, I am definitely in an information gathering mode, so any thoughts and reading recommendations with regard to leathers, colors etc., are welcome.
> 
> @BowieFan1971, your collection is beautiful!  Love your Alma's.  And your home, with the porch surrounded by all the trees is so lovely and peaceful.


I love smooth leathers, so my two Ks are box and chamonix. One is 28 and one is 32, which are the best sizes for me also.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> Here's my little Calvi. This actually what I was looking for before I became distracted by the MM.


That is your color. bambou?


----------



## momasaurus

indiaink said:


> Checking USPS tracking for my Bastia, I know from experience it's not going to be here today, so in the meantime, new photos of my 2004 H Picotin MM 22 in Rouge Vif. This was pre-lock - yes, Picotins didn't always have the lock!
> View attachment 4932768
> View attachment 4932769


Great bag! wonderful color.


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> Swoooooooooning!! Great color combo. Perfect SO.


Thank you momasurus. It’s not a SO, I actually bought it off the shelf while travelling (at the San Francisco boutique) a great travel memento!


----------



## momasaurus

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I know right??? Here he is walking by me in the cone of shame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4932981
> 
> 
> Thanks! It's almost like a burnt sienna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4932980
> 
> 
> View attachment 4932984
> View attachment 4932986
> View attachment 4932987
> 
> I love Chow-Chows too indiaink!!!
> I am careful with the kids - I teach them about being gentle and not startling dogs and they are getting used to my kids (& they are helping to train) from puppy-hood so they will be very attached and affectionate with them always.
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4932982
> View attachment 4932983


Nice!!! That blouse is also awesome.


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> The Saleya probably gets carried the most, though since I stay home so much that’s not saying much. The Reade are a the only one of the bunch that my DH commented on and said he likes....red is my fave color and color and dimension of the vernis is so pretty. I have a wallet in Pomme I could stare at all day. I know bag charms are controversial, but I think they add just a “little something” to these simple beauties and make them
> mine.
> 
> 880, VL, IndiaInk, Momasaurus- I saw some H that I like. A Trim 2 and the Herbag Cabas are nice, clean looking bags that would work for me. I always thought Gucci’s Jackie was a great looking bag but it is too slim for me so so had to pass. The gusset on Trim 2 would solve that. I saw a Trim in the toile with tan leather trim on eBay that was really pretty...good to know it is actually a practical material choice! I also saw a Museau on eBay in my range that I like....functional, simple but not utilitarian. Thank you for opening my eyes.❤ There may indeed be a Hermès in my future.





BowieFan1971 said:


> Oh, and you should have seen the blue Speedy when I got her. I wish I had pics....she was rough. The handles had no finish left on them, the corners and edge too. She has some big wrinkles from being carried without a liner or base. Well loved is being kind. The twillies are a colorful distraction and functional protection all in one. The bag charm helps distract from the wrinkles too. I got a shaper AND a hard base, which helps the shape and prevent more wrinkling. I had originally bought her to sell after I cleaned her up, but she was not getting enough love so I decided to keep her. She only cost $200, so it was ok. She’s my “special child.”


Your pomme wallet sounds beautiful! You are also talented at finding and restoring treasures!


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Here's my little Calvi. This actually what I was looking for before I became distracted by the MM.


It’s beautiful - a gorgeous colour! What a treat to see that in your bag!


----------



## More bags

SouthernPurseGal said:


> New to me! I've never seen a paratay with a front flap pocket, and I like it!! My massaccesi midi Juliet is cute as a button! I guess Santa treated mama early.


Both are pretty and I especially love the colour of your Chloe.


----------



## More bags

indiaink said:


> Checking USPS tracking for my Bastia, I know from experience it's not going to be here today, so in the meantime, new photos of my 2004 H Picotin MM 22 in Rouge Vif. This was pre-lock - yes, Picotins didn't always have the lock!
> View attachment 4932768
> View attachment 4932769


Wow, that’s stunning, the leather and the colour!


----------



## whateve

msd_bags said:


> I was gone for a day or two and I just read the heartwarming stories shared here.  I was almost moved to tears.
> 
> I am not feeling the Christmas vibe this year.  I have actually not been able to get token gifts for coworkers nor gifts for family.  Things are hectic at work too.  And sadly, our hometown imposed stricter restrictions for entry/exit, so we will not be able to spend Christmas with my Dad. On one hand I am okay with it.  But on the other hand, I really feel bad.
> 
> I planned to give some baked goodies to family and friends, but there’s just no time to make them!


I'm not feeling Christmas either. It feels like it will be just another day.


BowieFan1971 said:


> More exciting than unboxing a new bag...my son comes home on leave today!!!!! First time he will be home on Christmas Day for 3 years.


That's wonderful and exciting!


papertiger said:


> Here's my little Calvi. This actually what I was looking for before I became distracted by the MM.


I love the color!


SouthernPurseGal said:


> New to me! I've never seen a paratay with a front flap pocket, and I like it!! My massaccesi midi Juliet is cute as a button! I guess Santa treated mama early.


I love the silver Juliet! I've never gotten a Massaccesi bag but this one is so tempting!


indiaink said:


> Checking USPS tracking for my Bastia, I know from experience it's not going to be here today, so in the meantime, new photos of my 2004 H Picotin MM 22 in Rouge Vif. This was pre-lock - yes, Picotins didn't always have the lock!
> View attachment 4932768
> View attachment 4932769


That's a gorgeous bag! This is a Hermes style I really like.


----------



## More bags

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I know right??? Here he is walking by me in the cone of shame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4932981
> 
> 
> Thanks! It's almost like a burnt sienna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4932980
> 
> 
> View attachment 4932984
> View attachment 4932986
> View attachment 4932987
> 
> I love Chow-Chows too indiaink!!!
> I am careful with the kids - I teach them about being gentle and not startling dogs and they are getting used to my kids (& they are helping to train) from puppy-hood so they will be very attached and affectionate with them always.
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4932982
> View attachment 4932983





SouthernPurseGal said:


> Here you go!!!


You look fabulous, the mod pics of your bags are terrific and your dog pics make me smile. By the way, I love your pants/belt.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Beautiful - I also love Box leather, it has such a beautiful sheen.
> 
> +1, missed a few days and I'm both way behind and in tears.
> This really is a great bunch.
> 
> Maybe - and this may sound awful - use this time to take care of yourself.
> I've been going full throttle - getting Christmas ready to take to the boys, my parents are leaving for FL (omg, the worry), and work is nuts this time of the year... last night I had a big, ugly, unconsolable boo-hoo, set off by watching Love Actually. I love that movie, and I always cry at the end... but this year it really just hit me extra hard.
> 
> Today, there are no plans except to make a big pot of split pea soup, read, and pet Coco (who spent about an hour in my lap last night - she only does that when she's worried) a whole lot.
> 
> 
> I adore this color!!
> 
> Gorgeous - Picos are wonderful bags! Congratulations!





Vintage Leather said:


> Max isn’t certain how he feels about all this carrying on.
> I think this is his “Fa-la-la-la-Nope” face...





papertiger said:


> When my JRT put on that face I didn't dare go near him.
> 
> Another cutie though.





indiaink said:


> Thank you for this, so much!
> 
> FYI - Kong makes an inflatable collar ‘cone of shame’ that is so much more comfortable. You should be able to find it at your local pet store.
> 
> When Rhyn had his whatsits removed (after he was almost a year old) he had a Kong collar (which I still have, it would fit Zoey too) and he was so damned smart about it he worked it around to the Velcro fastening and just chewed threw it. But i re-stitched and re-inforced it and now it’s perfect. Of course, nobody will ever need it again.  LOL.
> 
> Here’s a couple photos to give you an idea... modeled by Rhyn, now a bit over 4.
> 
> View attachment 4933082
> View attachment 4933083


OMG, the doggie pics and stories are wonderful. It makes me miss my two Jack Russell Terriers who used to bump into the bell ornaments we put on the lower branches of our previous years’ Christmas trees. They lived long lives and are no longer with us. I think of them when we put the bells on our tree each Christmas.


----------



## More bags

keodi said:


> You have great taste!
> 
> I still count the Box Bolide, as the weather was no fault of your own.
> 
> I agree, this year has been so hard for me in many ways, TPF especially this thread has made things so much easier, i'm grateful for guys, truly!
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss, and having to go through that so young!
> 
> I'm so happy that he's doing much better. he's such a cutie!
> 
> Lovely bag collection!
> 
> So pretty!
> 
> beautiful!
> 
> Whohoo! thats very exciting!
> 
> those cuties!
> 
> Your Calvi is lovely! great colour choice!
> 
> Congratulations! I live the pico!
> 
> Awww that face!
> 
> Rhyn is adorable!


Thank you @keodi.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

More bags said:


> You look fabulous, the mod pics of your bags are terrific and your dog pics make me smile. By the, way I love your pants/belt.


 Thank you!!


----------



## papertiger

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Thanks! It's giving him an ulcer so surely it will! 8mo old pup has been through a lot.



I can't help it, I just keep coming back to this photo. Make me smile, like an illustration in a fairytale


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> OMG, the doggie pics and stories are wonderful. It makes me miss my two Jack Russell Terriers who used to bump into the bell ornaments we put on the lower branches of our previous years’ Christmas trees. They lived long lives and are no longer with us. I think of them when we put the bells on our tree each Christmas.



Yours JRTs sound like Santa's little helpers, so adorable, mine was never quite as well trained. Very happy yours (like mine) had long, happy lives.

Our pets are such characters. One of my feline darling's so well behaved - unless he's hungry. He loves to get my attention way before my alarm clock goes off by threatening to tear-up any open notebook if his demands are not met immediately.

Raining again today. crocodile Gucci back in the dust bag (actually alligator but we'll acquiesce at the official description). I need a big bag today, suede out of the question too. Back to my amazing Sikkim H Double Sens Maxi.


----------



## dcooney4

indiaink said:


> Checking USPS tracking for my Bastia, I know from experience it's not going to be here today, so in the meantime, new photos of my 2004 H Picotin MM 22 in Rouge Vif. This was pre-lock - yes, Picotins didn't always have the lock!
> View attachment 4932768
> View attachment 4932769


Gorgeous!


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I know right??? Here he is walking by me in the cone of shame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4932981
> 
> 
> Thanks! It's almost like a burnt sienna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4932980
> 
> 
> View attachment 4932984
> View attachment 4932986
> View attachment 4932987
> 
> I love Chow-Chows too indiaink!!!
> I am careful with the kids - I teach them about being gentle and not startling dogs and they are getting used to my kids (& they are helping to train) from puppy-hood so they will be very attached and affectionate with them always.
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4932982
> View attachment 4932983


wonderful selection!


----------



## dcooney4

Vintage Leather said:


> Max isn’t certain how he feels about all this carrying on.
> I think this is his “Fa-la-la-la-Nope” face...


So sweet.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> OMG, the doggie pics and stories are wonderful. It makes me miss my two Jack Russell Terriers who used to bump into the bell ornaments we put on the lower branches of our previous years’ Christmas trees. They lived long lives and are no longer with us. I think of them when we put the bells on our tree each Christmas.


I love JRT's . My little dogs best friend is a JRT. They walk together almost everyday. The JRT tried to go in a metal tube under a driveway. I told the owner it was not a good idea to let him go in there. Luckily I backed up as a really angry skunk came out. They really are quite the characters. Yours must have been a lot of fun.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

papertiger said:


> Here's my little Calvi. This actually what I was looking for before I became distracted by the MM.


Beautiful!  Love the color.


indiaink said:


> Checking USPS tracking for my Bastia, I know from experience it's not going to be here today, so in the meantime, new photos of my 2004 H Picotin MM 22 in Rouge Vif. This was pre-lock - yes, Picotins didn't always have the lock!
> View attachment 4932768
> View attachment 4932769


What a lovely color!


indiaink said:


> I know, I know - we’re shopping from our own closets, but I feel I have to alert you BV Knot fans that they are no longer being made, and have now been moved to the BV Outlets (no longer in boutiques). The Chain Knot, which is the Knot with the chain strap (that can hide inside the Knot and make it truly a clutch) is large enough for a smart phone and keys and other small things. I will have mine back next week and will do mod shots. In the meantime, I just posted this in the BV shopping area:
> 
> Chain Knots at the BV Orlando Outlet


Thank you for posting this.  So tempting.....


momasaurus said:


> I love smooth leathers, so my two Ks are box and chamonix. One is 28 and one is 32, which are the best sizes for me also.


I need to look up chamonix -- don't know much about this leather.  What colors are your bags?  In terms of size, I like 28 and 32 as well.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

papertiger said:


> I can't help it, I just keep coming back to this photo. Make me smile, like an illustration in a fairytale


Well now I must share more!!!! Featuring the more photogenic pup (so hard to capture a black chow’s face on camera).


----------



## dcooney4

I have become obsessed with this light weight bag. It is one of the few Leather bags I am able to carry Crossbody without pain. I also had gotten a couple of the bigger totes but they are mostly on their way back out.


----------



## momasaurus

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Beautiful!  Love the color.
> 
> What a lovely color!
> 
> Thank you for posting this.  So tempting.....
> 
> I need to look up chamonix -- don't know much about this leather.  What colors are your bags?  In terms of size, I like 28 and 32 as well.


The 28 is Rouge H box, and the 32 is gold chamonix. Chamonix is like box but more matte. I will try to take pix!


----------



## momasaurus

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Well now I must share more!!!! Featuring the more photogenic pup (so hard to capture a black chow’s face on camera).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933533
> View attachment 4933538
> View attachment 4933539
> View attachment 4933540
> View attachment 4933541


What great pix! That is the most huggable dog ever.


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> I have become obsessed with this light weight bag. It is one of the few Leather bags I am able to carry Crossbody without pain. I also had gotten a couple of the bigger totes but they are mostly on their way back out.


I love this picture! I have two (DD is not getting one of them after all, LOL). Looks like there is a nice gray I didn't notice on the website, also the smoky green on the far right. I also love this shape/size/weight/ease.


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> I love this picture! I have two (DD is not getting one of them after all, LOL). Looks like there is a nice gray I didn't notice on the website, also the smoky green on the far right. I also love this shape/size/weight/ease.


The deal of the days they are having are so tempting . So much cheaper than what I paid for some of mine. There leathers are so different. The green one feels almost like nubuck . It can show marks easily but you just rub your thumb over it and the mark disappears.


----------



## papertiger

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Well now I must share more!!!! Featuring the more photogenic pup (so hard to capture a black chow’s face on camera).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933533
> View attachment 4933538
> View attachment 4933539
> View attachment 4933540
> View attachment 4933541



That's love!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

dcooney4 said:


> I have become obsessed with this light weight bag. It is one of the few Leather bags I am able to carry Crossbody without pain. I also had gotten a couple of the bigger totes but they are mostly on their way back out.



what brand?



momasaurus said:


> What great pix! That is the most huggable dog ever.





papertiger said:


> That's love!


Oh yes!!


----------



## jblended

All the fur ball talk in here has me grinning from ear to ear! 
Thanks for posting the gorgeous pics @SouthernPurseGal


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> I have become obsessed with this light weight bag. It is one of the few Leather bags I am able to carry Crossbody without pain. I also had gotten a couple of the bigger totes but they are mostly on their way back out.


Now that's a rainbow! 
May I ask what the official name of the yellow one is? I'm tempted by their circle bag but I want it in that exact shade of happy yellow!
Would you say the picture a good representation of the shade of yellow in real life?


----------



## indiaink

SouthernPurseGal said:


> what brand?
> 
> Oh yes!!


I will answer for @dcooney4 as she got me turned on to these Portland Leather Goods Mini Crossbody totes too!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

remember when I solved the astra strap issue and learned to like the bag this way?
Well I have done it again.


i added a crossbody strap I had made from a treasured blingy belt to my small antigona! Love to wear it crossbod sometimes.


and adding this charm feminized my boring just campagne satchel and keeps the handles up at the same time. Win win!
	

		
			
		

		
	



Lotuff working tote needs a large leather charm. Not this tassel. Something else. I’m browsing.

do any of you guys buy your purses little charm presents? It’s like I’m wooing my bags.


----------



## doni

papertiger said:


> Here's my little Calvi. This actually what I was looking for before I became distracted by the MM.



This is so funny, here is my chevre Calvi:


----------



## papertiger

doni said:


> This is so funny, here is my chevre Calvi:
> 
> View attachment 4933610



Beautiful, congratulations my Calvi twin 

Great minds think alike!


----------



## More bags

*December Challenge: Carry five different bags
Bag 8:* Chanel Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle


*Bag 9: *Chanel Black Reissue 226


----------



## indiaink

Doing some cleaning of computer files, and came across this photo of Rhyn at 4 months. He hadn't been with us for long, but he was sure discovering a LOT.  He is so proud here...


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Yours JRTs sound like Santa's little helpers, so adorable, mine was never quite as well trained. Very happy yours (like mine) had long, happy lives.
> 
> Our pets are such characters. One of my feline darling's so well behaved - unless he's hungry. He loves to get my attention way before my alarm clock goes off by threatening to tear-up any open notebook if his demands are not met immediately.
> 
> Raining again today. crocodile Gucci back in the dust bag (actually alligator but we'll acquiesce at the official description). I need a big bag today, suede out of the question too. Back to my amazing Sikkim H Double Sens Maxi.


Thank you, my JRTs were a wonderful part of our lives and were often naughty, too! So annoying when weather adjusts our first choice of which bag to carry.
I adore your mischievous feline. He sounds like an intelligent cutie!


dcooney4 said:


> I love JRT's . My little dogs best friend is a JRT. They walk together almost everyday. The JRT tried to go in a metal tube under a driveway. I told the owner it was not a good idea to let him go in there. Luckily I backed up as a really angry skunk came out. They really are quite the characters. Yours must have been a lot of fun.


Good instincts on trying to avoid the metal tube under a driveway. I hope you got away from the skunk unscathed! That does sound like some my dogs would have done - drive out a frightened skunk right towards us!


----------



## More bags

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Well now I must share more!!!! Featuring the more photogenic pup (so hard to capture a black chow’s face on camera).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933533
> View attachment 4933538
> View attachment 4933539
> View attachment 4933540
> View attachment 4933541


So adorable! What a great face!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> I have become obsessed with this light weight bag. It is one of the few Leather bags I am able to carry Crossbody without pain. I also had gotten a couple of the bigger totes but they are mostly on their way back out.


Congratulations on finding a great bag that works for you - beautiful rainbow dc!


----------



## More bags

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4933590
> 
> remember when I solved the astra strap issue and learned to like the bag this way?
> Well I have done it again.
> View attachment 4933591
> 
> i added a crossbody strap I had made from a treasured blingy belt to my small antigona! Love to wear it crossbod sometimes.
> View attachment 4933592
> 
> and adding this charm feminized my boring just campagne satchel and keeps the handles up at the same time. Win win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933593
> 
> Lotuff working tote needs a large leather charm. Not this tassel. Something else. I’m browsing.
> 
> do any of you guys buy your purses little charm presents? It’s like I’m wooing my bags.


Lovely bags, straps, charms and leathers!


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> *December Challenge: Carry five different bags
> Bag 8:* Chanel Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle
> View attachment 4933619
> 
> *Bag 9: *Chanel Black Reissue 226
> View attachment 4933620



Both gorgeous, you are way ahead of me in this challenge

Today, still looked like rain when I left. I carried my trusty H Evie and a completely superfluous umbrella, and bought a plastic 'bag for life' from the supermarket. Could have carried the planned bag afterall.


----------



## More bags

doni said:


> This is so funny, here is my chevre Calvi:
> 
> View attachment 4933610


Great pic of your Calvi with your Nutcrackers!


----------



## More bags

indiaink said:


> Doing some cleaning of computer files, and came across this photo of Rhyn at 4 months. He hadn't been with us for long, but he was sure discovering a LOT.  He is so proud here...
> 
> View attachment 4933622


----------



## BowieFan1971

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4933590
> 
> remember when I solved the astra strap issue and learned to like the bag this way?
> Well I have done it again.
> View attachment 4933591
> 
> i added a crossbody strap I had made from a treasured blingy belt to my small antigona! Love to wear it crossbod sometimes.
> View attachment 4933592
> 
> and adding this charm feminized my boring just campagne satchel and keeps the handles up at the same time. Win win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933593
> 
> Lotuff working tote needs a large leather charm. Not this tassel. Something else. I’m browsing.
> 
> do any of you guys buy your purses little charm presents? It’s like I’m wooing my bags.


Love the bling belt strap! As you saw in my collection pic, most of my bags have some kind of charm. Nothing big, just enough to accessorize and personalize. The right tassel will be perfect on your tote.


----------



## keodi

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Well now I must share more!!!! Featuring the more photogenic pup (so hard to capture a black chow’s face on camera).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933533
> View attachment 4933538
> View attachment 4933539
> View attachment 4933540
> View attachment 4933541


Sooo cute!  


dcooney4 said:


> I have become obsessed with this light weight bag. It is one of the few Leather bags I am able to carry Crossbody without pain. I also had gotten a couple of the bigger totes but they are mostly on their way back out.


 I love rainbow of bags!


indiaink said:


> Doing some cleaning of computer files, and came across this photo of Rhyn at 4 months. He hadn't been with us for long, but he was sure discovering a LOT.  He is so proud here...
> 
> View attachment 4933622


He's so cute!


----------



## keodi

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4933590
> 
> remember when I solved the astra strap issue and learned to like the bag this way?
> Well I have done it again.
> View attachment 4933591
> 
> i added a crossbody strap I had made from a treasured blingy belt to my small antigona! Love to wear it crossbod sometimes.
> View attachment 4933592
> 
> and adding this charm feminized my boring just campagne satchel and keeps the handles up at the same time. Win win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933593
> 
> Lotuff working tote needs a large leather charm. Not this tassel. Something else. I’m browsing.
> 
> do any of you guys buy your purses little charm presents? It’s like I’m wooing my bags.


the leather on your tote bag so buttery!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

It's actually very thick and chewy and glazed. Very very hardy. This Lotuff working tote will outlast all the others and be intact a hundred years from now.


----------



## papertiger

indiaink said:


> Doing some cleaning of computer files, and came across this photo of Rhyn at 4 months. He hadn't been with us for long, but he was sure discovering a LOT.  He is so proud here...
> 
> View attachment 4933622



Totally adorable puppy!


----------



## RT1

indiaink said:


> Checking USPS tracking for my Bastia, I know from experience it's not going to be here today, so in the meantime, new photos of my 2004 H Picotin MM 22 in Rouge Vif. This was pre-lock - yes, Picotins didn't always have the lock!
> View attachment 4932768
> View attachment 4932769


You're holding out on me here, kiddo.      
I never knew about this one.   
You may have some 'splaining to do.


----------



## indiaink

RT1 said:


> You're holding out on me here, kiddo.
> I never knew about this one.
> You may have some 'splaining to do.


You did too! This is my one and only Pico! Had it for years!


----------



## RT1

indiaink said:


> You did too! This is my one and only Pico! Had it for years!


Humph, I must have forgotten, which in my case, isn’t too strange...LOLOL!


----------



## whateve

indiaink said:


> You did too! This is my one and only Pico! Had it for years!


That's what I say to my husband when he asks "is that a new bag?" jk


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> what brand?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes!!


Portland Leather Goods.  The deal of the day has now stopped for a bit so my wallet is safe.


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> Now that's a rainbow!
> May I ask what the official name of the yellow one is? I'm tempted by their circle bag but I want it in that exact shade of happy yellow!
> Would you say the picture a good representation of the shade of yellow in real life?


It is sunflower yellow.


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4933590
> 
> remember when I solved the astra strap issue and learned to like the bag this way?
> Well I have done it again.
> View attachment 4933591
> 
> i added a crossbody strap I had made from a treasured blingy belt to my small antigona! Love to wear it crossbod sometimes.
> View attachment 4933592
> 
> and adding this charm feminized my boring just campagne satchel and keeps the handles up at the same time. Win win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933593
> 
> Lotuff working tote needs a large leather charm. Not this tassel. Something else. I’m browsing.
> 
> do any of you guys buy your purses little charm presents? It’s like I’m wooing my bags.


I just ordered a couple off Etsy and amazon . They have yet to arrive though. I love the black heart you have.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Thank you, my JRTs were a wonderful part of our lives and were often naughty, too! So annoying when weather adjusts our first choice of which bag to carry.
> I adore your mischievous feline. He sounds like an intelligent cutie!
> 
> Good instincts on trying to avoid the metal tube under a driveway. I hope you got away from the skunk unscathed! That does sound like some my dogs would have done - drive out a frightened skunk right towards us!


I was fine . I backed up with my dog clear across the road.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Congratulations on finding a great bag that works for you - beautiful rainbow dc!


Thanks!


----------



## papertiger

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4933590
> 
> remember when I solved the astra strap issue and learned to like the bag this way?
> Well I have done it again.
> View attachment 4933591
> 
> i added a crossbody strap I had made from a treasured blingy belt to my small antigona! Love to wear it crossbod sometimes.
> View attachment 4933592
> 
> and adding this charm feminized my boring just campagne satchel and keeps the handles up at the same time. Win win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933593
> 
> Lotuff working tote needs a large leather charm. Not this tassel. Something else. I’m browsing.
> 
> do any of you guys buy your purses little charm presents? It’s like I’m wooing my bags.



LOL

I only have a handful of charms, I think they're more for me. I put them on my bags and then likely as not, take them off again before going out. I have to be in the right mood - regardless of how my bag feels about their 'corsage'


----------



## momasaurus

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4933590
> 
> remember when I solved the astra strap issue and learned to like the bag this way?
> Well I have done it again.
> View attachment 4933591
> 
> i added a crossbody strap I had made from a treasured blingy belt to my small antigona! Love to wear it crossbod sometimes.
> View attachment 4933592
> 
> and adding this charm feminized my boring just campagne satchel and keeps the handles up at the same time. Win win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933593
> 
> Lotuff working tote needs a large leather charm. Not this tassel. Something else. I’m browsing.
> 
> do any of you guys buy your purses little charm presents? It’s like I’m wooing my bags.


Your pix are great!
To answer your question, every time I buy a charm or tassel for a bag, I wind up not liking it. It might be a problem with proportion/color/attitude on my part.....? It may be that I don't do "cute" very well myself, although I often like it in others.


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> *December Challenge: Carry five different bags
> Bag 8:* Chanel Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle
> View attachment 4933619
> 
> *Bag 9: *Chanel Black Reissue 226
> View attachment 4933620


OOoooh that burgundy is especially lovely!


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> Love the bling belt strap! As you saw in my collection pic, most of my bags have some kind of charm. Nothing big, just enough to accessorize and personalize. The right tassel will be perfect on your tote.


I wish I had your knack with charms.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> LOL
> 
> I only have a handful of charms, I think they're more for me. I put them on my bags and then likely as not, take them off again before going out. I have to be in the right mood - regardless of how my bag feels about their 'corsage'


Same here!


----------



## BowieFan1971

momasaurus said:


> I wish I had your knack with charms.


Thank you! I never realized it was as something to have a knack for, but I guess it is. When you like simpler, more classic bags like I do, it’s a way to add some zing, like lipstick or a scarf or some jewelry does to an outfit. Keep the proportion and color right and you’ve got it.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I just impulse bought my first yellow bag. I'm a bit out of control lately with buying bags. The secondary market is dirt cheap, such a buyers market (this one was $340!!!), so it's hard not to be sucked in...but now I've got a 6-8 bag list of bags I want to custom order from Massaccesi (at a rate of maybe 2 per month) that I fully plan on pulling the trigger on and I'm just wildly collecting. I have an addiction!!! I need to get my collection somehow into thoughtful order so that it makes sense in my own head at least and isn't some confusing amorphous sprawling black hole threatening to overwhelm like cancer any reasonable place in my home to house the things. First the walk in closet overflows with bags, then they spill out of the bedroom, then they fill the hall and soon bags have filled up the entire house and the world ends. 

Am I the only one?


----------



## indiaink

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Am I the only one?


Oh, come on, that's the most perfect yellow I've seen yet. 

Nope. You do NOT want to open the door to indiaink's


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

indiaink said:


> Oh, come on, that's the most perfect yellow I've seen yet.


Dirty dirty enabler. Shameful.


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> OOoooh that burgundy is especially lovely!


+1
Every time I see it, I'm all googly eyed!


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I just impulse bought my first yellow bag. I'm a bit out of control lately with buying bags. The secondary market is dirt cheap, such a buyers market (this one was $340!!!), so it's hard not to be sucked in...but now I've got a 6-8 bag list of bags I want to custom order from Massaccesi (at a rate of maybe 2 per month) that I fully plan on pulling the trigger on and I'm just wildly collecting. I have an addiction!!! I need to get my collection somehow into thoughtful order so that it makes sense in my own head at least and isn't some confusing amorphous sprawling black hole threatening to overwhelm like cancer any reasonable place in my home to house the things. First the walk in closet overflows with bags, then they spill out of the bedroom, then they fill the hall and soon bags have filled up the entire house and the world ends.
> 
> Am I the only one?


When ever I feel like that I put my least favorite up for sale. Though lately I really like all my bags so since  I have shoulder issues I put my heaviest bag up because it just wasn’t getting used. I have only a certain amount of space and I refuse to squeeze my bags together so when it gets full I find something to let go of.


----------



## BowieFan1971

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I just impulse bought my first yellow bag. I'm a bit out of control lately with buying bags. The secondary market is dirt cheap, such a buyers market (this one was $340!!!), so it's hard not to be sucked in...but now I've got a 6-8 bag list of bags I want to custom order from Massaccesi (at a rate of maybe 2 per month) that I fully plan on pulling the trigger on and I'm just wildly collecting. I have an addiction!!! I need to get my collection somehow into thoughtful order so that it makes sense in my own head at least and isn't some confusing amorphous sprawling black hole threatening to overwhelm like cancer any reasonable place in my home to house the things. First the walk in closet overflows with bags, then they spill out of the bedroom, then they fill the hall and soon bags have filled up the entire house and the world ends.
> 
> Am I the only one?



I can identify...I have bought so many bags this year. For the longest time, I was a “the same bag every day until it fell apart” completely utilitarian person. Then I discovered the pre-loved market and became a Coach girl. I could snap up Coaches for under $25 and so did. I had bags in every color of the rainbow. Cleaned a lot of those out because I then took the plunge and bought my first LV....Bucket GM for $210. I was floored by the quality and how sturdy it was even though it was over 20 years old. This was back in the spring. I quickly started finding and buying LVs under $250...Epis, Vernis, Mono. Then I saw a Saleya PM in DE at a What Goes Around... department at  Dillard’s and fell in love but it was $1500 pre-loved! All the DEs I had seen were so expensive (to me) especially compared to
Mono prices! Then I found a Papillon 30 in DE in great condition for $425...the most I had paid for a bag by a lot, but really inexpensive for a DE bag. Still looking for a Saleya and not seeing any for less than $800. Saw the Alma in DE for $540 and bought it because I liked the Alma and it was a steal compared to others I had seen. Thought I would be happy with it but then I found a Saleya PM on auction in the $500 range about two weeks later. Lost the auction at $520, but it came back up a few days later because the winner never paid for it. I was the only bidder and won it for $500. It was in almost perfect condition...everything I could have hoped for! I never thought I would ever pay more than even $100 for a bag before this year, but here I am. I need to stop, too. I was raised in a thrifty household so there is a pretty big part of me that thinks I am being extravagant. I justify it by telling myself I am getting great deals and can sell them for as much of not more than I paid for them. I have also bought, cleaned up and resold bags that has helped pay for my collection. I would not call this an addiction, maybe a bit of an obsession? I love how “put together” a great bag makes me feel and a bag does not depend on your weight or size to look good.


----------



## More bags

Sending positive vibes and good wishes to @ElainePG on a successful surgery and full recovery.


----------



## indiaink

Well, I can see that the title of this thread is a misnomer.  How many of you would say are you truly shopping from your own collection?


----------



## Vintage Leather

indiaink said:


> Well, I can see that the title of this thread is a misnomer.  How many of you would say are you truly shopping from your own collection?


In January? When we thought Australia on fire was the biggest problem? We were doing great about bag stats, tracking usage, and talking each other off the ledge

In December? We are at varying degrees of success.

Personally, although I had a rough November, I’ve been doing all right.
While I’ve bought 7 bags all year, I’ve released 24, and 90 pieces of jewelry and slg


----------



## BowieFan1971

indiaink said:


> Well, I can see that the title of this thread is a misnomer.  How many of you would say are you truly shopping from your own collection?


I don’t think any thread that is a year old and still active is still completely on target. All rivers twist and turn and sometimes even jump their banks...


----------



## papertiger

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I just impulse bought my first yellow bag. I'm a bit out of control lately with buying bags. The secondary market is dirt cheap, such a buyers market (this one was $340!!!), so it's hard not to be sucked in...but now I've got a 6-8 bag list of bags I want to custom order from Massaccesi (at a rate of maybe 2 per month) that I fully plan on pulling the trigger on and I'm just wildly collecting. I have an addiction!!! I need to get my collection somehow into thoughtful order so that it makes sense in my own head at least and isn't some confusing amorphous sprawling black hole threatening to overwhelm like cancer any reasonable place in my home to house the things. First the walk in closet overflows with bags, then they spill out of the bedroom, then they fill the hall and soon bags have filled up the entire house and the world ends.
> 
> Am I the only one?



I must say the silver hardware on the yellow is so very pretty.

I find the best thing is:

Don't regret past (or pipeline) purchases but look for the bags which no longer measure-up to the best (for you) and think of weeding them out steadily. 
Don't buy for savings or price. If you don't buy it you'll save even more. 
Don't keep what you're not sure of (that goes for new). 
Don't get rid of what you can't replace (financially or for specific purpose)
Don't get into the habit of looking for new bags after having added an HG. 

Only buy for gaps in the wardrobe or better than you have already. 

If things are spilling over and you feel out of control, you probably are. Only you can know for sure.


----------



## Nibb

dcooney4 said:


> When ever I feel like that I put my least favorite up for sale. Though lately I really like all my bags so since  I have shoulder issues I put my heaviest bag up because it just wasn’t getting used. I have only a certain amount of space and I refuse to squeeze my bags together so when it gets full I find something to let go of.


Heavy is a great reason for a bag break-up.


----------



## papertiger

Year's tally:

For the last however many years this threads been going I've bought the goal of one per year. One year I bought 2, but another year I bought none at all.

2020 I bought a Gucci 1955 shoulder bag (planned) and resisted an H ostrich Bolide, my HG - I actually regret not succumbing to the spontaneous buy now, but at the time it felt like the world was ending and I'd never need a bag again, so.... I also have a really hard time buying online from people/resellers I've never worked with before, too much money to take a chance.

I've been shopping from my own closet and worn my Chloe large Bay, MJ Venetia as well as my usual H (14)* and Gucci (40)- but I must admit I have been a lit too stuck on my H Evie since bought last year. At least it's a bag I carry with another when I go out for the day/shopping.

This year I didn't go to Scotland at all because of Covid restriction so my BV (5) and Chanel (5) count is low, and that also explains the low count of travel bags used (5).

I bought a late entry SLG but I am very happy with it.

I went 1 over my 2 new scarves per season SS20, but it was with Les Artisans so I don't mind. Maybe I didn't need 2 white background Plume en Fetes either, but my suitable for Spring and Summer colours are low.  I found a  CSGM (Plumes en Fete) the first 140 cashmere since 2014 (not for the want of looking) as well as a fine neutral (Les Danse des Amazones) for AW20. I have certainly making the most of my scarves with limited tops for Zoom/Teams etc. I also bought my 1969 Ascot 90 which I was looking for, now I'm looking for 1970 Epsom Downs. 

This has been the hardest year to shop from our closets, but considering everything, I think we've all done pretty well.

*Bag numbers in brackets, not times used
Edited to correct BV count!


----------



## dcooney4

indiaink said:


> Well, I can see that the title of this thread is a misnomer.  How many of you would say are you truly shopping from your own collection?


It is not just shopping your own collection. Some people truly only shop their closet and for others it is more about staying in control of there collection. Each person has different goals. Mine is never to exceed the allotted amount of space and has to remain in a certain budget. If my closet is full I can’t get anything new unless I sell or give away something first.


----------



## indiaink

BowieFan1971 said:


> I don’t think any thread that is a year old and still active is still completely on target. All rivers twist and turn and sometimes even jump their banks...


It's been going on for a while, though - with new years as needed.


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> OOoooh that burgundy is especially lovely!





Cookiefiend said:


> +1
> Every time I see it, I'm all googly eyed!


Thank you @momasaurus and @Cookiefiend!


----------



## indiaink

@papertiger @dcooney4 @Vintage Leather Thank you for your measured responses. I feel better now.

PT, I immediately saw "Scotland" on my screen in big glowing letters! I relatively recently found out that my heritage is in Scotland and Wales (heretofore thought it was Ireland) and I cannot wait to plan a trip to Scotland!


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Both gorgeous, you are way ahead of me in this challenge
> 
> Today, still looked like rain when I left. I carried my trusty H Evie and a completely superfluous umbrella, and bought a plastic 'bag for life' from the supermarket. Could have carried the planned bag afterall.


Thank you PT! I am appreciating what I already have as an attempt to continue exercising restraint on acquisitions. It’s not easy or straightforward when I see all of the amazing finds people are showcasing on this thread! 
Darn it for the planned bag and your trusty Evie is a beautiful trooper! I have many times thought of adding a black Evie. I am glad you are thoroughly enjoying yours!


----------



## More bags

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I just impulse bought my first yellow bag. I'm a bit out of control lately with buying bags. The secondary market is dirt cheap, such a buyers market (this one was $340!!!), so it's hard not to be sucked in...but now I've got a 6-8 bag list of bags I want to custom order from Massaccesi (at a rate of maybe 2 per month) that I fully plan on pulling the trigger on and I'm just wildly collecting. I have an addiction!!! I need to get my collection somehow into thoughtful order so that it makes sense in my own head at least and isn't some confusing amorphous sprawling black hole threatening to overwhelm like cancer any reasonable place in my home to house the things. First the walk in closet overflows with bags, then they spill out of the bedroom, then they fill the hall and soon bags have filled up the entire house and the world ends.
> 
> Am I the only one?


beautiful yellow Bal!


----------



## More bags

indiaink said:


> Oh, come on, that's the most perfect yellow I've seen yet.
> 
> Nope. You do NOT want to open the door to indiaink's
> View attachment 4934296


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> When ever I feel like that I put my least favorite up for sale. Though lately I really like all my bags so since  I have shoulder issues I put my heaviest bag up because it just wasn’t getting used. I have only a certain amount of space and I refuse to squeeze my bags together so when it gets full I find something to let go of.


This is great advice dc, especially getting rid of heavy bags. Congratulations on curating your closet to favourite bags!


----------



## More bags

Vintage Leather said:


> In January? When we thought Australia on fire was the biggest problem? We were doing great about bag stats, tracking usage, and talking each other off the ledge
> 
> In December? We are at varying degrees of success.
> 
> Personally, although I had a rough November, I’ve been doing all right.
> While I’ve bought 7 bags all year, I’ve released 24, and 90 pieces of jewelry and slg


What a fantastic job of curating, streamlining and making amazing stats @Vintage Leather! That’s a tremendous amount of work. Can you share any tips or strategies that worked for you?


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> I must say the silver hardware on the yellow is so very pretty.
> 
> I find the best thing is:
> 
> Don't regret past (or pipeline) purchases but look for the bags which no longer measure-up to the best (for you) and think of weeding them out steadily.
> Don't buy for savings or price. If you don't buy it you'll save even more.
> Don't keep what you're not sure of (that goes for new).
> Don't get rid of what you can't replace (financially or for specific purpose)
> Don't get into the habit of looking for new bags after having added an HG.
> 
> *Only buy for gaps in the wardrobe or better than you have already.*
> 
> If things are spilling over and you feel out of control, you probably are. Only you can know for sure.


Excellent advice PT!
Your comment, “*Only buy for gaps in the wardrobe or better than you have already,” *is where I have been living this year.


----------



## indiaink

*"Don't get rid of what you can't replace". - papertiger, 12-19-2020
"Only buy for gaps in the wardrobe or better than you have already" - papertiger, 12-19-2020*

I think we should collecting these great quotes... My favorite is the first one, because coming from BV and the no-longer-being-made Cervo Hobo and the Chain Knot, that really hits hard for me.

My sincere apologies for missing the rest of the great advice that's been offered here over the years.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> It is not just shopping your own collection. Some people truly only shop their closet and for others it is more about staying in control of there collection. Each person has different goals. Mine is never to exceed the allotted amount of space and has to remain in a certain budget. If my closet is full I can’t get anything new unless I sell or give away something first.



Agreed.

@indiaink, there are a couple of other threads that are better for supporting 'no buy' or 'getting rid of everything but set number' etc.

I think we tend to reflect more without die-hard rules and support a range of different objectives with our various challenges, explaining our colour/style/size prefs, having fun, selecting on our respective shopping habits (sometimes this also means factoring other buys and not just bags). So yes, particularly enjoying what we have to the max, but also open to considering refining and refreshing what we already have.

I like to be in control (all sectors of my life) but be able to sometimes just have _crazy_ FUN. For instance, going on a diet and thinking I could never have chocolate again ever. That would NOT work for me, I'd end-up in a chocolate fountain OD-ing on cocoa. I could go without anything, so long as I'm allowed it.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

BowieFan1971 said:


> I I was raised in a thrifty household so there is a pretty big part of me that thinks I am being extravagant. I justify it by telling myself I am getting great deals and can sell them for as much of not more than I paid for them. I have also bought, cleaned up and resold bags that has helped pay for my collection. I would not call this an addiction, maybe a bit of an obsession? I love how “put together” a great bag makes me feel and a bag does not depend on your weight or size to look good.


Ditto to all that except replace thrifty with poverty.



indiaink said:


> Well, I can see that the title of this thread is a misnomer.  How many of you would say are you truly shopping from your own collection?


Not I.



More bags said:


> beautiful yellow Bal!



Right?! And I noticed a couple of other compliments to my 15 years outdated most recent purchase. Thanks to you guys for appreciating a stunning yellow purse!!!! Why am I suddenly buying bals??? Why Why I have not done this sooner?!
I think it's the fact that I assume that these city moto bags are horridly outdated that I assumed border on a fashion faux paus (sp?!) to wear (no offense to Balenciaga fans, this is just my ignorant-to-the-brand assumption) but then I found two that just made my heart soar so high that I don't care.
The yellow for three something and this one for $230?! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I mean I'm only human and these particular bags just grabbed the purse part of my brain and I had no control but to buy!!!!!

I need to get it in control but only thirty bags at the moment and I have been doing a big purge this year and bags I liked so much went. To pay for plastic surgery of course but you know, first world problems.... But my point is I think I love all 30 bags! Oh wait I ordered two more from Marco Massaccesi this afternoon via email. 32.


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Thank you PT! I am appreciating what I already have as an attempt to continue exercising restraint on acquisitions. It’s not easy or straightforward when I see all of the amazing finds people are showcasing on this thread!
> Darn it for the planned bag and your trusty Evie is a beautiful trooper! I have many times thought of adding a black Evie. I am glad you are thoroughly enjoying yours!



You have an enviable collection. 

My buying an H Evie was a 180 degree turnaround from about 5 years ago. Hated the Huge H (answer, turn it around) and didn't see it as a my daily X-body (bit bigger than I used to wear under my coat). Didn't see it on people with my slightly 'off-kilter' style either. My U-turn was a) knowing H made ghw for the first time, and b) seeing a beautiful, Scandi-urban, booted, all-black-military-esque,  girl-around-town carrying a black Evie phw GM. Apart from the Evie, kinda my default uniform if I can't think of what else to wear. I switched the GM phw to a PM ghw for me, turned the bag around and voila! Goes with _everything_ and can't seem to take the thing off. 

I'm glad I bought the Gucci 1955 this year, it challenges me to surgically remove the Evie from around my neck and use that crazy baby. 

Your look seems slightly more ladylike than mine, love your choices though. The Evie are not going anywhere for a _very_ long time. When you actually need one they'll always be there.


----------



## papertiger

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Ditto to all that except replace thrifty with poverty.
> 
> 
> Not I.
> 
> 
> 
> Right?! And I noticed a couple of other compliments to my 15 years outdated most recent purchase. Thanks to you guys for appreciating a stunning yellow purse!!!! Why am I suddenly buying bals??? Why Why I have not done this sooner?!
> I think it's the fact that I assume that these city moto bags are horridly outdated that I assumed border on a fashion faux paus (sp?!) to wear (no offense to Balenciaga fans, this is just my ignorant-to-the-brand assumption) but then I found two that just made my heart soar so high that I don't care.
> The yellow for three something and this one for $230?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934405
> 
> 
> I mean I'm only human and these particular bags just grabbed the purse part of my brain and I had no control but to buy!!!!!
> 
> I need to get it in control but only thirty bags at the moment and I have been doing a big purge this year and bags I liked so much went. To pay for plastic surgery of course but you know, first world problems.... But my point is I think I love all 30 bags! Oh wait I ordered two more from Marco Massaccesi this afternoon via email. 32.



I think you love _all_ 30 + bags. 

Certainly the loveliest of Spring/Summer colour combos ^. The yellow with the cool silver and the cool turquoise with the ghw. If it's a bargain and you can see yourself cooly carrying it around town (or from room to room atm) why not?

When I first joined tPF people were paying _over_ retail for certain pre-loved Bals. Certain vintages and colours of City were harder to find than Black Barenia Birkins. There is a whole art to the vintage Bag thing and I am not the most proficient Bal moto-bag connoisseur. I used to buy Bal Nicolas Ghesquiere RTW, I was OBSESSED. I will _still_ buy '00s  Bal if I find, my one and only Bal bag is a Holiday silver (metallic leather) weekender from 2009 (not considered covetable by proper Bal bag collectors) but being space-age, it fitted with the RTW I bought then. 

If you've got the chance and it really speaks to you, go for it.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Regarding the Astra satchel which is quite boxy and rigid for my preference.
WelL...
Funny enough i realized these gussets on the side  can expand but because vachetta is so very stuff it took 8 soup cans and gravity to get the gussets to relax. At the end of a few days like his I don't think my Astra will be too rigid anymore! And will fit more stuff! And the gusset that remains will be just enough structure to keep the bottom of the bag off the ground!


----------



## indiaink

papertiger said:


> *"If you've got the chance and it really speaks to you, go for it." - papertiger, 12-20-2020*



And here's another keeper quote!!!


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thank you! I never realized it was as something to have a knack for, but I guess it is. When you like simpler, more classic bags like I do, it’s a way to add some zing, like lipstick or a scarf or some jewelry does to an outfit. Keep the proportion and color right and you’ve got it.


I love purse charms! There are some bags that don't look right with a charm but others I have I think are improved with the addition of the right charm.


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> I must say the silver hardware on the yellow is so very pretty.
> 
> I find the best thing is:
> 
> Don't regret past (or pipeline) purchases but look for the bags which no longer measure-up to the best (for you) and think of weeding them out steadily.
> Don't buy for savings or price. If you don't buy it you'll save even more.
> Don't keep what you're not sure of (that goes for new).
> Don't get rid of what you can't replace (financially or for specific purpose)
> Don't get into the habit of looking for new bags after having added an HG.
> 
> Only buy for gaps in the wardrobe or better than you have already.
> 
> If things are spilling over and you feel out of control, you probably are. Only you can know for sure.


Words to live by! I fall most victim to "Don't buy for savings or price. If you don't buy it you'll save even more." I can't resist a bargain, which is the downfall of hoarders everywhere.


----------



## whateve

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Ditto to all that except replace thrifty with poverty.
> 
> 
> Not I.
> 
> 
> 
> Right?! And I noticed a couple of other compliments to my 15 years outdated most recent purchase. Thanks to you guys for appreciating a stunning yellow purse!!!! Why am I suddenly buying bals??? Why Why I have not done this sooner?!
> I think it's the fact that I assume that these city moto bags are horridly outdated that I assumed border on a fashion faux paus (sp?!) to wear (no offense to Balenciaga fans, this is just my ignorant-to-the-brand assumption) but then I found two that just made my heart soar so high that I don't care.
> The yellow for three something and this one for $230?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934405
> 
> 
> I mean I'm only human and these particular bags just grabbed the purse part of my brain and I had no control but to buy!!!!!
> 
> I need to get it in control but only thirty bags at the moment and I have been doing a big purge this year and bags I liked so much went. To pay for plastic surgery of course but you know, first world problems.... But my point is I think I love all 30 bags! Oh wait I ordered two more from Marco Massaccesi this afternoon via email. 32.


This is gorgeous! I became a Bal fan a few years ago. The first one I found at a thrift store for $40. Now I have 6. It never is a factor to me if something is in style or not. All I care is that I like it. The colors Bals came in are fantastic.


----------



## doni

Happy 4th of Advent to all, and a good start of the Christmas week. Looking forward to dip into all the messages tomorrow!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Repeat...


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Anyone looking for a yellow bag?


I've got one, and one is enough. I'm glad I have it though. It makes me happy.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Anyone looking for a yellow bag?

If one of you buy it, I don’t have to think about it anymore....LOL









						HERMES Trim 31 Shoulder Bag Couchevel Yellow Rare Color Square R Used  | eBay
					

Inset: approx. Outside pocket: None. Inner pocket: None. Side: approx. Bottom ⇒ Rubbed corners, but not broken. Main mouth ⇒ Large number of large scratches / Rubbed corners. Ordering More than 1 item??.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Anyone looking for a yellow bag?
> 
> If one of you buy it, I don’t have to think about it anymore....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERMES Trim 31 Shoulder Bag Couchevel Yellow Rare Color Square R Used  | eBay
> 
> 
> Inset: approx. Outside pocket: None. Inner pocket: None. Side: approx. Bottom ⇒ Rubbed corners, but not broken. Main mouth ⇒ Large number of large scratches / Rubbed corners. Ordering More than 1 item??.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934562


It's pretty! I don't want to fall down the Hermes rabbit hole!


----------



## momasaurus

indiaink said:


> Well, I can see that the title of this thread is a misnomer.  How many of you would say are you truly shopping from your own collection?


I bought two Portland Leather bags in 2020, and sold two Hermes trims. 
We do not speak of scarves, however.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

indiaink said:


> Well, I can see that the title of this thread is a misnomer.  How many of you would say are you truly shopping from your own collection?



Let´s put it like this: I´m trying hard to only shop my own wardrobe.
I certainly have not succeeded in doing so this year, *but:*

I have learned not to buy random bags even when the prices on the preloved market were too good to be true and I was yearning for a pick-me-up

I have done a lot of research on bags I thought I´d love and then only bought the ones I really was sure about and crossed the others off my list including bags I now know I only wanted, because I thought "I had to have them" (brand!)

I have sold bags I did not love

I have bought bags I truly love

*Thank-you to this thread! It has changed my bag behaviour very much to the better plus I´ve had the pleasure and honour to meet wonderful people! *


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> I must say the silver hardware on the yellow is so very pretty.
> 
> I find the best thing is:
> 
> Don't regret past (or pipeline) purchases but look for the bags which no longer measure-up to the best (for you) and think of weeding them out steadily.
> Don't buy for savings or price. If you don't buy it you'll save even more.
> Don't keep what you're not sure of (that goes for new).
> Don't get rid of what you can't replace (financially or for specific purpose)
> Don't get into the habit of looking for new bags after having added an HG.
> 
> Only buy for gaps in the wardrobe or better than you have already.
> 
> If things are spilling over and you feel out of control, you probably are. Only you can know for sure.



Thank-you for this perfect advice @papertiger ! I should print it out!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Good evening to all of you! I hope you are all well!
I haven´t been here for a day or two and was overwhelmed by all the new posts.

Thanks to a wonderful person who picked me up when I was low I am feeling much happier today than I did for a while. I´ve been sewing and hat making (both projects need more work)... and looking at bags online "for dessert". 

There are some out there that interest me (when it rains it pours!) Maybe one or even two will end up with me, maybe not. So far the sellers weren´t too cooperative. 
To my big amazement I still smile and think: well, if they are not for me there will be others, lean back, wait, but in a relaxed way. The big bag spider isn´t really hungry, just eyeing a snack... a snack she will consume without any guilt if she gets it and not actually miss if not!


----------



## indiaink

BowieFan1971 said:


> Anyone looking for a yellow bag?
> 
> If one of you buy it, I don’t have to think about it anymore....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERMES Trim 31 Shoulder Bag Couchevel Yellow Rare Color Square R Used  | eBay
> 
> 
> Inset: approx. Outside pocket: None. Inner pocket: None. Side: approx. Bottom ⇒ Rubbed corners, but not broken. Main mouth ⇒ Large number of large scratches / Rubbed corners. Ordering More than 1 item??.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934562


That’s a great price - but that shipping! Whoosh!


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> It is sunflower yellow.


Thank you! The circle bag is in the same shade. I'm trying to decide how silly a purchase this would be (a round bag in yellow = children's drawing of the sun lol).



SouthernPurseGal said:


> I just impulse bought my first yellow bag.


Love, love, love!

@papertiger So much wisdom in your last couple of posts! Thank you. Hope you're coping with the Tier 4 restrictions! My brother says London is unrecognizable these days with all the empty streets. I've not been home in a couple of years and dread to think what I'll be returning to when this is all over.

@whateve Reading the California covid news made me think of you. I hope you and your DH are doing well. It can't be easy being in this environment right now with him being high-risk. I really hope they get things under control soon, and in the meantime, please do whatever you can to keep your spirits up. 

Sending everyone virtual hugs in case you're feeling the weight of this very unique holiday season. Just hang tight, put one foot in front of the other, and let's all keep our fingers crossed for a better year ahead.


----------



## jblended

I received a Xmas parcel from my siblings and another from my best friend. They bought me bags!  
I've sent them all another email thanking them for the lovely gesture but begging them to stop gifting me bags as I'm drowning in them!

I need to do a proper count but my collection, that I'm meant to be downsizing, may have just reached 36 bags. 
And I have a bag in the donation pile that I may put back into my closet because I've been missing it since I put it aside to donate. I think it's not time to release it just yet. So, 37? 

As the year is coming to a close, I find I've still not processed all the people I've lost to covid, cancer and suicide in 2020. How does one grieve for so many all at once? I feel like there's a bear sitting on my chest all the time. I'm thinking it may be wise to find a therapist who specializes in this sort of thing.

On a lighter note, I'm gearing up for 2021 and setting myself up for a successful year (success being healthy and happy, above all else).
In my early 20s I bought far too many clothes because I discovered sample sales and warehouse clearance sales. I ended up with some amazing clothes and designer jeans for as little as $20, but found I accidentally bought far more than I could use.
For the last 6-7 years, I've been creating capsule wardrobes twice a year out of what I already own, consisting of ~30-42 pieces including shoes and accessories. Thankfully my size doesn't really change and my taste has always been tailored clothing in block colours, so everything I bought still works as well now as the day I snapped them up.
I'm going to spend the next few days going through my storage tub and creating my winter and spring capsules. It's always a relaxing process to go through. Shopping my own closet, quite literally. I think I have enough clothes now to last another year and then I'll be shopping a-proper from a store again; that'll be a weird experience when the time comes because it's been so long! 

I'm also going to gather up my bags, condition them, and see what I can do to downsize. I'd like to get my collection down to 16 bags in due course. I'm not in a hurry but I do want to get started on it. The problem is that I adore every bag I own right now. Today I used the Brio vintage bag with the beer belly that I posted a while ago, and that thing had me grinning from ear to ear. It's such a charming bag and I didn't know I'd love using it so much.
I'm at a point where all my bags make me feel this way but I can't justify the number I own. I think I'll pull my least favourite bags to use over the next few months, then try to release them all in one go. One last season with them before I let someone else enjoy them.

For next year, I'd like to allow myself one more bag (probably in yellow or orange because I don't have either) but I may decide not to add any at all seeing as the total number I own is so much higher than I'd like it to be. Time will tell because my brain doesn't always kick in when I'm eyeing my next pretty!

Edit: Did a quick count. 38 bags!


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> Thank you! The circle bag is in the same shade. I'm trying to decide how silly a purchase this would be (a round bag in yellow = children's drawing of the sun lol).
> 
> 
> Love, love, love!
> 
> @papertiger So much wisdom in your last couple of posts! Thank you. Hope you're coping with the Tier 4 restrictions! My brother says London is unrecognizable these days with all the empty streets. I've not been home in a couple of years and dread to think what I'll be returning to when this is all over.
> 
> @whateve Reading the California covid news made me think of you. I hope you and your DH are doing well. It can't be easy being in this environment right now with him being high-risk. I really hope they get things under control soon, and in the meantime, please do whatever you can to keep your spirits up.
> 
> Sending everyone virtual hugs in case you're feeling the weight of this very unique holiday season. Just hang tight, put one foot in front of the other, and let's all keep our fingers crossed for a better year ahead.


Thanks! We are safe but going stir crazy. We rarely leave the house. DH goes to doctor's appointments about once a month. Other than that, we never enter a building other than our own house. We sometimes go for drives or walks. Tomorrow we are going to force ourselves to go out to a trail for a walk if the weather isn't too bad. Normally we travel several times a year. We really miss that. We've settled into a routine where the highlights of our day are what I make for lunch and what movie we watch in the evening. It sounds like California is going to prioritize vaccinations for many other groups before us, so we will have to wait longer than we had hoped. 

We are in one of the worst areas of California. There are no extra beds for covid patients. If someone, even someone high risk, gets covid, they send them home until they are so sick it is too late for treatments to work.


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> Thanks! We are safe but going stir crazy. We rarely leave the house. DH goes to doctor's appointments about once a month. Other than that, we never enter a building other than our own house. We sometimes go for drives or walks. Tomorrow we are going to force ourselves to go out to a trail for a walk if the weather isn't too bad. Normally we travel several times a year. We really miss that. We've settled into a routine where the highlights of our day are what I make for lunch and what movie we watch in the evening. It sounds like California is going to prioritize vaccinations for many other groups before us, so we will have to wait longer than we had hoped.
> 
> We are in one of the worst areas of California. There are no extra beds for covid patients. If someone, even someone high risk, gets covid, they send them home until they are so sick it is too late for treatments to work.


You're really making the best of an awful situation and I commend you for that. My daily highlights have been my walks as well. I think a trail walk if the weather allows will be really refreshing for you both. Great idea! 

I cannot put into words how frustrated I am by the covid situation everywhere I look, but especially in places like yours. It was the same in Brazil earlier in the year- no beds and no way to get more beds. It's deeply upsetting. 

The vaccines in Cali being given to others will still reduce community transmission, which will hopefully make the overall picture less grim. And if it's successful with few side effects, then they should be ramping up production and distributing more widely very early next year, so you may not have _that_ much longer to wait.


----------



## Katinahat

My goodness. I had a week away from looking at TPF and came back to 30plus pages of content which I’m reading through now. You all have been busy posting!

I’ve just been getting through life into a winter holiday off work which is welcome as it’s been a hugely stressful time. Not that we’ll be doing anything much. The day my leave started was the same day the govt here announced a full lockdown until 18th January. We are not allowed to travel out of our city. All plans we had are cancelled. It’s all a bit sad and feels much more gloomy than it did in the summer. It’s only light here 8.30am-3.30pm which doesn’t help.

I’m not going to manage the 5 bags in December challenge unless I start carrying them around the house and that’s not a good idea as the puppy would definitely eat a bag given half a chance! A short part of Christmas Day might be spent with my parents who live 5 minutes from my own family. I guess we are lucky to do that. Which bag I take doesn’t seem to matter anymore.

Schools are closed in the New Year until at least the 18th with remote learning from early January which is difficult for my teenagers and leads to massive stress in my Educational Management role. It’s not good going into what should have been a break knowing that is what is coming next.

I’m trying to do as some of you inspirational ladies and see the bright side. I’ve just hit a marker of running 500km this year. Not bad for someone who couldn’t run after a bus and was several stone overweight in March. I’m getting a bit faster as my fitness improves. The weather is due to be a bit drier with sunny spells over the next two weeks and not being at work means I can get out to run and walk the dog in the day time which is greatly mood boosting. I’ve also lost the final few pounds I wanted to shed making it 34 off this year and resting at 120. Perfect time to enjoy a free Christmas goodies!

I’m going to spend the day wrapping presents and walking the puppy.


----------



## jblended

Katinahat said:


> A short part of Christmas Day might be spent with my parents who live 5 minutes from my own family. I guess we are lucky to do that.


I'm so glad you have your parents nearby. The lockdowns are ruining people's mental health. I'm sure it will be a special day, even if it is a bit different than usual.


Katinahat said:


> Schools are closed in the New Year until at least the 18th with remote learning from early January which is difficult for my teenagers and leads to massive stress in my Educational Management role. It’s not good going into what should have been a break knowing that is what is coming next.


What a year it has been for both the educators and the students! 


Katinahat said:


> I’m trying to do as some of you inspirational ladies and see the bright side. *I’ve just hit a marker of running 500km this year.* Not bad for someone who couldn’t run after a bus and was several stone overweight in March. I’m getting a bit faster as my fitness improves. The weather is due to be a bit drier with sunny spells over the next two weeks and not being at work means I can get out to run and walk the dog in the day time which is greatly mood boosting. *I’ve also lost the final few pounds I wanted to shed making it 34 off this year and resting at 120.* Perfect time to enjoy a free Christmas goodies!


This is INCREDIBLE! Congratulations! 
I love how running clears the mind but I hate what it does to my knees. I bounce on a mini-trampoline now to remove that stress on my joints and take walks to clear my head. Not quite the same as a long run in the brisk winter air, but it will have to do. 

Looking forward to seeing you post more often now that the holidays have officially started.


----------



## Katinahat

jblended said:


> I'm so glad you have your parents nearby. The lockdowns are ruining people's mental health. I'm sure it will be a special day, even if it is a bit different than usual.
> 
> What a year it has been for both the educators and the students!
> 
> This is INCREDIBLE! Congratulations!
> I love how running clears the mind but I hate what it does to my knees. I bounce on a mini-trampoline now to remove that stress on my joints and take walks to clear my head. Not quite the same as a long run in the brisk winter air, but it will have to do.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you post more often now that the holidays have officially started.


Thanks so much for your thoughtful reply to my post @jblended!


----------



## Katinahat

The tree is finally up and the cat managed to avoid the puppy long enough to help for a while!


----------



## doni

indiaink said:


> Well, I can see that the title of this thread is a misnomer.  How many of you would say are you truly shopping from your own collection?



I used to  sometimes pop into this thread, and wonder the same . But next year I really want to limit my shopping, and I am hoping this thread will be there to support. I see it as just this safe non-judgemental place where you can get out of your head about shopping bags et al without boring your not so equally obsessive friends and relatives.



papertiger said:


> If things are spilling over and you feel out of control, you probably are.



So true.



papertiger said:


> My buying an H Evie was a 180 degree turnaround from about 5 years ago. Hated the Huge H (answer, turn it around) and didn't see it as a my daily X-body (bit bigger than I used to wear under my coat). Didn't see it on people with my slightly 'off-kilter' style either. My U-turn was a) knowing H made ghw for the first time, and b) seeing a beautiful, Scandi-urban, booted, all-black-military-esque,  girl-around-town carrying a black Evie phw GM. Apart from the Evie, kinda my default uniform if I can't think of what else to wear. I switched the GM phw to a PM ghw for me, turned the bag around and voila! Goes with _everything_ and can't seem to take the thing off.



I find this really dangerous, as I too have never liked the Evie, but each time I read you singing its praises I feel the doubt... I am safe that military-esque Scandi beauties are no danger to me as I may admire them from afar but I cannot relate . But a few weeks ago I saw a sleek & stylish petite Asian girl with a mini-Evie in black and PHW and I found myself thinking, isn’t that the perfect crossbody for walks in the park or around the block?

That is the only bag I need next year, a small practical crossbody in black with silver or no hardware...
(keep my words)



BowieFan1971 said:


> Anyone looking for a yellow bag?
> 
> If one of you buy it, I don’t have to think about it anymore....LOL



What a cheerful yellow.
Vintage Trims are such good value.
Also, I love your take on this thread, tempt others to buy a bag so you don’t have to 



jblended said:


> I received a Xmas parcel from my siblings and another from my best friend. They bought me bags!
> I've sent them all another email thanking them for the lovely gesture but begging them to stop gifting me bags as I'm drowning in them!
> 
> As the year is coming to a close, I find I've still not processed all the people I've lost to covid, cancer and suicide in 2020. How does one grieve for so many all at once? I feel like there's a bear sitting on my chest all the time. I'm thinking it may be wise to find a therapist who specializes in this sort of thing.



Someone knows you well!
I am really sorry for what an amazingly hard time you had in a year that was already not easy for anyone. I can only wish you all the very best for the year to come!



Katinahat said:


> My goodness. I had a week away from looking at TPF and came back to 30plus pages of content which I’m reading through now. You all have been busy posting!



I know right? I am going to be catching up all week


----------



## momasaurus

jblended said:


> I'm also going to gather up my bags, condition them, and see what I can do to downsize. I'd like to get my collection down to 16 bags in due course. I'm not in a hurry but I do want to get started on it. The problem is that *I adore every bag I own right now*. Today I used the Brio vintage bag with the beer belly that I posted a while ago, and that thing had me grinning from ear to ear. It's such a charming bag and I didn't know I'd love using it so much.
> I'm at a point where all my bags make me feel this way but I can't justify the number I own. I think I'll pull my least favourite bags to use over the next few months, then try to release them all in one go. One last season with them before I let someone else enjoy them.
> 
> For next year, I'd like to allow myself one more bag (probably in yellow or orange because I don't have either) but I may decide not to add any at all seeing as the total number I own is so much higher than I'd like it to be. Time will tell because my brain doesn't always kick in when I'm eyeing my next pretty!
> 
> Edit: Did a quick count. 38 bags!


This is important.


----------



## momasaurus

whateve said:


> Thanks! We are safe but going stir crazy. We rarely leave the house. DH goes to doctor's appointments about once a month. Other than that, we never enter a building other than our own house. We sometimes go for drives or walks. Tomorrow we are going to force ourselves to go out to a trail for a walk if the weather isn't too bad. Normally we travel several times a year. We really miss that. We've settled into a routine where the highlights of our day are what I make for lunch and what movie we watch in the evening. It sounds like California is going to prioritize vaccinations for many other groups before us, so we will have to wait longer than we had hoped.
> 
> We are in one of the worst areas of California. There are no extra beds for covid patients. If someone, even someone high risk, gets covid, they send them home until they are so sick it is too late for treatments to work.


Hoping you can stay safe. You are coping with such stiff restrictions! I admire that. My brother is in SoCal, and my daughter up north. So scary.


----------



## momasaurus

Katinahat said:


> My goodness. I had a week away from looking at TPF and came back to 30plus pages of content which I’m reading through now. You all have been busy posting!
> 
> I’ve just been getting through life into a winter holiday off work which is welcome as it’s been a hugely stressful time. Not that we’ll be doing anything much. The day my leave started was the same day the govt here announced a full lockdown until 18th January. We are not allowed to travel out of our city. All plans we had are cancelled. It’s all a bit sad and feels much more gloomy than it did in the summer. It’s only light here 8.30am-3.30pm which doesn’t help.
> 
> I’m not going to manage the 5 bags in December challenge unless I start carrying them around the house and that’s not a good idea as the puppy would definitely eat a bag given half a chance! A short part of Christmas Day might be spent with my parents who live 5 minutes from my own family. I guess we are lucky to do that. Which bag I take doesn’t seem to matter anymore.
> 
> Schools are closed in the New Year until at least the 18th with remote learning from early January which is difficult for my teenagers and leads to massive stress in my Educational Management role. It’s not good going into what should have been a break knowing that is what is coming next.
> 
> I’m trying to do as some of you inspirational ladies and see the bright side. I’ve just hit a marker of running 500km this year. Not bad for someone who couldn’t run after a bus and was several stone overweight in March. I’m getting a bit faster as my fitness improves. The weather is due to be a bit drier with sunny spells over the next two weeks and not being at work means I can get out to run and walk the dog in the day time which is greatly mood boosting. I’ve also lost the final few pounds I wanted to shed making it 34 off this year and resting at 120. Perfect time to enjoy a free Christmas goodies!
> 
> I’m going to spend the day wrapping presents and walking the puppy.


Congrats on your weight loss and on maintaining a running program! Those are great achievements. I think a lot of people have been imagining 2021 would be magically better, home free, hooray, the wicked witch is dead, back to normal, etc. But I think we are in for more of the same and it's making this moment particularly depressing and even desperate. 

I can't imagine trying to parent teenagers right now, with the hopeless mess of education. I tip my hat to you again for that! I was just listening to a radio program about teacher burnout and how aides as young as 20 and even school bus drivers are helping out in non-instructional school situations.


----------



## momasaurus

Katinahat said:


> The tree is finally up and the cat managed to avoid the puppy long enough to help for a while!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934770
> View attachment 4934771


Lovely corner of your house! And oooooo kitty! So much mischief in that face.


----------



## momasaurus

doni said:


> I used to  sometimes pop into this thread, and wonder the same . But next year *I really want to limit my shopping, and I am hoping this thread will be there to support. I see it as just this safe non-judgemental place where you can get out of your head about shopping bags et al without boring your not so equally obsessive friends and relatives.*
> 
> 
> 
> So true.
> 
> 
> 
> I find this really dangerous, as I too have never liked the Evie, but each time I read you singing its praises I feel the doubt... I am safe that military-esque Scandi beauties are no danger to me as I may admire them from afar but I cannot relate . But a few weeks ago I saw a sleek & stylish petite Asian girl with a mini-Evie in black and PHW and I found myself thinking, isn’t that the perfect crossbody for walks in the park or around the block?
> 
> That is the only bag I need next year, a small practical crossbody in black with silver or no hardware...
> (keep my words)
> 
> 
> 
> What a cheerful yellow.
> Vintage Trims are such good value.
> Also, I love your take on this thread, tempt others to buy a bag so you don’t have to
> 
> 
> 
> Someone knows you well!
> I am really sorry for what an amazingly hard time you had in a year that was already not easy for anyone. I can only wish you all the very best for the year to come!
> 
> 
> 
> I know right? I am going to be catching up all week


Yessss! This is such a good place to mull things over (sell this? buy that?) and I appreciate different people having knowledge of brands I don't know.
Also, like you, I love PHW, especially with black. I think I need more info on the smaller Evie. Dimensions? action photos?


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I love my studio xm but I'm afraid I struggle with handheld only. Am I the only one? I hate not having my hands free in a pinch.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I do have this coach strap but not with me right now. I had little hooks added to the sides of the studio xm so I'm thinkingI might love this bag a bunch more with the long shoulder/Crossbody strap. It will add functionality, femininity and whimsy and this bag is a bit stuffy soI think it needs it to be "me."


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> Yessss! This is such a good place to mull things over (sell this? buy that?) and I appreciate different people having knowledge of brands I don't know.
> Also, like you, I love PHW, especially with black. I think I need more info on the smaller Evie. Dimensions? action photos?


I do *not* need to know more about the small Evie.... Lead me knot into temptation!  


(do tell me more!)


SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4935042
> View attachment 4935043
> View attachment 4935044
> 
> 
> I love my studio xm but I'm afraid I struggle with handheld only. Am I the only one? I hate not having my hands free in a pinch.


I have the Confort 1, and love it, but it is meant to be hand held - the straps are shorter than these. But how smart to have had hooks put on so you can use a shoulder strap! 
I've gotten used to handheld though, I guess because I can put it on my wrist? I've also learned that I really do like having those small/shorter handles on all my purses - thanks to this thread!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

> Do you guys prefer thick full bodied leather or soft delicate?


----------



## keodi

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I just impulse bought my first yellow bag. I'm a bit out of control lately with buying bags. The secondary market is dirt cheap, such a buyers market (this one was $340!!!), so it's hard not to be sucked in...but now I've got a 6-8 bag list of bags I want to custom order from Massaccesi (at a rate of maybe 2 per month) that I fully plan on pulling the trigger on and I'm just wildly collecting. I have an addiction!!! I need to get my collection somehow into thoughtful order so that it makes sense in my own head at least and isn't some confusing amorphous sprawling black hole threatening to overwhelm like cancer any reasonable place in my home to house the things. First the walk in closet overflows with bags, then they spill out of the bedroom, then they fill the hall and soon bags have filled up the entire house and the world ends.
> 
> Am I the only one?


That is a beautiful bag, I love the yellow!


Vintage Leather said:


> In January? When we thought Australia on fire was the biggest problem? We were doing great about bag stats, tracking usage, and talking each other off the ledge
> 
> In December? We are at varying degrees of success.
> 
> Personally, although I had a rough November, I’ve been doing all right.
> *While I’ve bought 7 bags all year, I’ve released 24, and 90 pieces of jewelry and slg*


You did great this year! excellent job!


papertiger said:


> I must say the silver hardware on the yellow is so very pretty.
> 
> I find the best thing is:
> 
> Don't regret past (or pipeline) purchases but look for the bags which no longer measure-up to the best (for you) and think of weeding them out steadily.
> Don't buy for savings or price. If you don't buy it you'll save even more.
> Don't keep what you're not sure of (that goes for new).
> Don't get rid of what you can't replace (financially or for specific purpose)
> Don't get into the habit of looking for new bags after having added an HG.
> 
> Only buy for gaps in the wardrobe or better than you have already.
> 
> If things are spilling over and you feel out of control, you probably are. Only you can know for sure.


Excellent advice! I relate to all of these points. I saved this in my 2021 wishlist notes


papertiger said:


> Year's tally:
> 
> For the last however many years this threads been going I've bought the goal of one per year. One year I bought 2, but another year I bought none at all.
> 
> 2020 I bought a Gucci 1955 shoulder bag (planned) and resisted an H ostrich Bolide, my HG - I actually regret not succumbing to the spontaneous buy now, but at the time it felt like the world was ending and I'd never need a bag again, so.... I also have a really hard time buying online from people/resellers I've never worked with before, too much money to take a chance.
> 
> I've been shopping from my own closet and worn my Chloe large Bay, MJ Venetia as well as my usual H (14)* and Gucci (40)- but I must admit I have been a lit too stuck on my H Evie since bought last year. At least it's a bag I carry with another when I go out for the day/shopping.
> 
> This year I didn't go to Scotland at all because of Covid restriction so my BV (5) and Chanel (5) count is low, and that also explains the low count of travel bags used (5).
> 
> I bought a late entry SLG but I am very happy with it.
> 
> I went 1 over my 2 new scarves per season SS20, but it was with Les Artisans so I don't mind. Maybe I didn't need 2 white background Plume en Fetes either, but my suitable for Spring and Summer colours are low.  I found a  CSGM (Plumes en Fete) the first 140 cashmere since 2014 (not for the want of looking) as well as a fine neutral (Les Danse des Amazones) for AW20. I have certainly making the most of my scarves with limited tops for Zoom/Teams etc. I also bought my 1969 Ascot 90 which I was looking for, now I'm looking for 1970 Epsom Downs.
> 
> *This has been the hardest year to shop from our closets, but considering everything, I think we've all done pretty w*ell.
> 
> *Bag numbers in brackets, not times used
> Edited to correct BV count!


I agree! I think you did great this year considering all of what 2020 gave us. I purchased a total of 4 bags this year, the hermes Vespa tpm, I returned it as the bag was not as in good condition as originally described. I found 2  early 00s Balenciaga first bags, in amazing condition. I was a huge fan of the Bal motobags back in the day especially the chevre bags from the early 00s. i purchased a le dix bag in 2001 a gift for myself for my birthday that year, but after my traumatic experience with 9/11, i was in the area when the Towers came down, I returned it. I regretted that decision, too, amongst other bags i decided to let go from my closet, but, i replaced them with things that make me happy, like my Hermes bags. I just want to add 4 hermes bags to my would be small but functional collection for me. next year my only bag purchase will be the Evelyne noir 29cm PHW.


papertiger said:


> I think you love _all_ 30 + bags.
> 
> Certainly the loveliest of Spring/Summer colour combos ^. The yellow with the cool silver and the cool turquoise with the ghw. If it's a bargain and you can see yourself cooly carrying it around town (or from room to room atm) why not?
> 
> *When I first joined tPF people were paying over retail for certain pre-loved Bals. Certain vintages and colours of City were harder to find than Black Barenia Birkins. *There is a whole art to the vintage Bag thing and I am not the most proficient Bal moto-bag connoisseur. *I used to buy Bal Nicolas Ghesquiere RTW, I was OBSESSED. I will still buy '00s  Bal if I find, my one and only Bal bag is a Holiday silver (metallic leather) weekender from 2009 (not considered covetable by proper Bal bag collectors) but being space-age, it fitted with the RTW I bought then.*
> 
> If you've got the chance and it really speaks to you, go for it.


I remember those days, ehen i decided to let go of my 2003 black Bal city with silver hardware, I was shocked when i got double the retail price for it.  You have great taste, i loved Nicolas Ghesquiere RTW, great stuff! Your metallic weekender sounds heavenly! i loved the metallics!


whateve said:


> This is gorgeous! I became a Bal fan a few years ago. *The first one I found at a thrift store for $40.* Now I have 6. *It never is a factor to me if something is in style or not. All I care is that I like it.* The colors Bals came in are fantastic.


Same here, great find!


momasaurus said:


> I bought two Portland Leather bags in 2020, and sold two Hermes trims.
> *We do not speak of scarves, however.*


great job on 2020 productivity! yeah...2020 was holy grail year for me in terms of scarves..I got 11 90cms this year and I 2 additional scarves are on their way to me


Katinahat said:


> The tree is finally up and the cat managed to avoid the puppy long enough to help for a while!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934770
> View attachment 4934771


lovely tree! your kitty is so adorable! i'm fond of kitties


momasaurus said:


> *Yessss! This is such a good place to mull things over (sell this? buy that?) and I appreciate different people having knowledge of brands I don't know.*
> Also, like you, I love PHW, especially with black. I think I need more info on the smaller Evie. Dimensions? action photos?


I agree!


SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4935042
> View attachment 4935043
> View attachment 4935044
> 
> 
> I love my studio xm but I'm afraid I struggle with handheld only. Am I the only one? I hate not having my hands free in a pinch.


I love your tote!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

momasaurus said:


> Congrats on your weight loss and on maintaining a running program! Those are great achievements. I think a lot of people have been imagining 2021 would be magically better, home free, hooray, the wicked witch is dead, back to normal, etc. But I think we are in for more of the same and it's making this moment particularly depressing and even desperate.
> 
> I can't imagine trying to parent teenagers right now, with the hopeless mess of education. I tip my hat to you again for that! I was just listening to a radio program about teacher burnout and how aides as young as 20 and even school bus drivers are helping out in non-instructional school situations.



The thought alone of having to homeschool teenagers scares me! 
I have our 11-year old to homeschool (it started last Wednesday) and three days of it were enough for me to beg for valium- of course I didn´t get any...
How to motivate a kid to do school assignments that are rather boring and all had the aftertaste of being occupational therapy: copy this, copy that...  we ended up with me printing out fill in the blanks pages, so he had to solve the problem and not copy all the text. With concentration failing the copy work always ends in a mess and a tantrum. No thanks! I´m no teacher material. 
Luckily we are on school holidays now until Jan.3rd, but are facing at least the week up to Jan. 8th for complete homeschooling- and I do not believe this will be the end of it.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> I do *not* need to know more about the small Evie.... Lead me knot into temptation!
> 
> 
> (do tell me more!)
> 
> I have the Confort 1, and love it, but it is meant to be hand held - the straps are shorter than these. But how smart to have had hooks put on so you can use a shoulder strap!
> I've gotten used to handheld though, I guess because I can put it on my wrist? I've also learned that I really do like having those small/shorter handles on all my purses - thanks to this thread!



I love handheld bags, too, especially when the handles are long enough I can shove the bag up into the crook of my arm. That´s "hands-free" to me. Crossbody bags tend to annoy me, shoulder bags always slide off my shoulder and end up being held in the hand with the strap crumpled up...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

December bags... 

Today´s bag is the Fendi Spy I almost sold today - at the last minute the potential buyer called off the meeting saying he decided to get his wife something else for Christmas. Well...




...the bag went back to its place and will stay with me for another while. I really love the design, but don´t have any idea what outfit to pair with this bag. It´s the colour I guess.


----------



## Katinahat

I managed to add carrying a third bag for December when nipping out to pick up some essential food shopping. Mulberry Tessie Oxblood hobo. It’s a great winter shopping bag. I normally use it lots but clearly haven’t been out much as it’s not been carried. Most of my shopping has been online this Christmas. This photo doesn’t do justice to the gorgeously thick leather and belt like shoulder strap .



Bags carried in December:
1. Mulberry new Alexa Icon
2. Coach Signature Central Zip Tote
3. Mulberry Tessie Hobo


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

jblended said:


> Thank you! The circle bag is in the same shade. I'm trying to decide how silly a purchase this would be (a round bag in yellow = children's drawing of the sun lol).


Not silly at all.  Yellow is such a happy color and circle bags are so attractive.  I am often tempted to get one in wicker for the summer. 



momasaurus said:


> The 28 is Rouge H box, and the 32 is gold chamonix. Chamonix is like box but more matte. I will try to take pix!


I love gold -- one of my favorite colors.  I have a Delvaux Tempete in that honey-gold color and it goes with a lot in my wardrobe.  Currently, I am totally fascinated by dark purple/raisin/prune in box leather. 


whateve said:


> Thanks! We are safe but going stir crazy. We rarely leave the house. DH goes to doctor's appointments about once a month. Other than that, we never enter a building other than our own house. We sometimes go for drives or walks. Tomorrow we are going to force ourselves to go out to a trail for a walk if the weather isn't too bad. Normally we travel several times a year. We really miss that. We've settled into a routine where the highlights of our day are what I make for lunch and what movie we watch in the evening. It sounds like California is going to prioritize vaccinations for many other groups before us, so we will have to wait longer than we had hoped.
> 
> We are in one of the worst areas of California. There are no extra beds for covid patients. If someone, even someone high risk, gets covid, they send them home until they are so sick it is too late for treatments to work.


I do hope things improve soon.  I agree that walks are very helpful.  Right now, it's too cold here to walk outside for any length of time, but in the summer, it was nice to get out and see other people walking about.


----------



## BowieFan1971

I made this from some ribbon and a bee tack pin, held on with a safety pin for easy removal. I think it adds just the right touch...


----------



## Katinahat

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4935051
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have this coach strap but not with me right now. I had little hooks added to the sides of the studio xm so I'm thinkingI might love this bag a bunch more with the long shoulder/Crossbody strap. It will add functionality, femininity and whimsy and this bag is a bit stuffy soI think it needs it to be "me."


Gorgeous tearose strap! Great style.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> I made this from some ribbon and a bee tack pin, held on with a safety pin for easy removal. I think it adds just the right touch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4935298


Looks like it was designed by Gucci!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

December bags...

...no bag, barely a humble slg. 
This manicure case is always by my side. 
The instruments inside were a Christmas present from my boy-friend´s Mum 30 years ago. They used to live in their original very 90ies white leather/fake croc covered plastic case until it became too shabby 3 or 4 years ago. 
I found this replacement at a car boot sale for 1 glorious Euro. It´s so nice with its lovely suede lining and smooth leather upper.


----------



## whateve

I'm still hoping to sell a few things before the end of the year but here are my yearly stats so far.
bags out 7, bags in 15
purse charms out 27, purse charms in 8
wallets out 1, wallets in 6, and another is on the way
scarves out 2, scarves in 0
cosmetic case out 0, cosmetic case in 1


----------



## dcooney4

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4935042
> View attachment 4935043
> View attachment 4935044
> 
> 
> I love my studio xm but I'm afraid I struggle with handheld only. Am I the only one? I hate not having my hands free in a pinch.


I struggle too but I still keep my made in France Speedy because I love it and will finds ways to pull it out. Though I do try not to have more then one or two like that.


----------



## dcooney4

Today I used my Brontibay bag as it is seriously able to get cleaned if needed.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I tried this strap on this just campagne panamby and I'm pleased with the juxtaposition.
I feel exactly the same joy playing with my purses as I did playing with my barbies as a little girl. I know it's trivial but that's exactly why it's fun, no one around me cares but me but somehow it's about self love and self care to baby our bags which in turn pay us dividends in purse joy. It's a solid investment. Maybe I shouldn't post after having an adult refreshment ( now that my kids are asleep.) I'm getting all deep but only in my own mind and yall will be overcome with pity at my foolishness.


----------



## whateve

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4935383
> 
> I tried this strap on this just campagne panamby and I'm pleased with the juxtaposition.
> I feel exactly the same joy playing with my purses as I did playing with my barbies as a little girl. I know it's trivial but that's exactly why it's fun, no one around me cares but me but somehow it's about self love and self care to baby our bags which in turn pay us dividends in purse joy. It's a solid investment. Maybe I shouldn't post after having an adult refreshment ( now that my kids are asleep.) I'm getting all deep but only in my own mind and yall will be overcome with pity at my foolishness.


That is a very pretty strap! Who makes it?


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

whateve said:


> That is a very pretty strap! Who makes it?


I don't remember, I bought it off etsy a few years ago...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I'm still hoping to sell a few things before the end of the year but here are my yearly stats so far.
> bags out 7, bags in 15
> purse charms out 27, purse charms in 8
> wallets out 1, wallets in 6, and another is on the way
> scarves out 2, scarves in 0
> cosmetic case out 0, cosmetic case in 1



I´m impressed! You are so organized!
I couldn´t come up with stats for the whole year without a lot of looking up my ebay and other accounts... numbers and dates aren´t my friends.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Late night confession: I´m watching Gossip Girl (bought the box edition!) ... from a totally new perspective: bag spotting! 
Thanks to TPF I now recognize the beautiful bags they all are carrying and can even identify some of the jewellery. 
And I´m enjoying an adult refreshment- what a big word @SouthernPurseGal  It´s a bit like playing with Barbie dolls, too. I do relate!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m impressed! You are so organized!
> I couldn´t come up with stats for the whole year without a lot of looking up my ebay and other accounts... numbers and dates aren´t my friends.


Thanks! I started recording bag related purchases many years ago when I first started on ebay. It helps me know how much to sell things for if I don't want to lose money. I've always been good at accounting. I have spreadsheets for purchases, sales, and my current inventory. With all my years of selling, I've earned more than my current collection cost, so there is no guilt, even if there are more bags than I need.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> Thanks! I started recording bag related purchases many years ago when I first started on ebay. It helps me know how much to sell things for if I don't want to lose money. I've always been good at accounting. I have spreadsheets for purchases, sales, and my current inventory. With all my years of selling, I've earned more than my current collection cost, so there is no guilt, even if there are more bags than I need.


Wow! Thanks for the inspiration! I should really sit down and make a list. I´m totally unorganized when it comes to accounting, but I clearly remember how I felt when I bought each of my bags, how they smelled when I unpacked them, sounds, textures...


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

jblended said:


> I'm also going to gather up my bags, condition them, and see what I can do to downsize. I'd like to get my collection down to 16 bags in due course. I'm not in a hurry but I do want to get started on it. The problem is that I adore every bag I own right now.


I know the bag editing thread in which we have both posted before has been a bit quiet these days..... It seems like such a long time ago that I had this goal to downsize my collection.  Since March, that goal has completely been pushed into the background and in fact, I have just added to my collection. 

In the early part of lockdown and the pandemic, I bought very little.  However, as time went on, I ended up adding a couple of bags -- they were planned purchases.  However, I haven't really been able to wear them much.   And then, this week, I had a chance to get a bag that would fill a hole in my wardrobe (a more formal evening clutch).  Of course, there are no evening events to go to, but I guess one can hope that this current situation will improve at some point, and that life will get back at least somewhat close to what it was before.  Anyway, that is the hope that spurred my most recent purchase -- the Bottega Veneta chain knot in black color.  It's on its way to me.  

And now, I would like to echo what @doni said earlier about trying to limit my shopping next year, and participating in this thread to discuss about shopping my own collection (and all the other things we talk about).   It's good that you too are planning for the year ahead.  I have been thinking about it as well, and although I was originally planning on a no buy, I have decided to change that to a slow buy -- it just seems more manageable than a total bag ban!  As for downsizing your collection, just go with the flow, and do what makes you happy.  I have a few bags in my closet of departing bags, but have decided not to worry about editing them in the current situation.  Who knows, perhaps I will just end up bringing them back into rotation at some point.


----------



## More bags

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Ditto to all that except replace thrifty with poverty.
> 
> 
> Not I.
> 
> 
> 
> Right?! And I noticed a couple of other compliments to my 15 years outdated most recent purchase. Thanks to you guys for appreciating a stunning yellow purse!!!! Why am I suddenly buying bals??? Why Why I have not done this sooner?!
> I think it's the fact that I assume that these city moto bags are horridly outdated that I assumed border on a fashion faux paus (sp?!) to wear (no offense to Balenciaga fans, this is just my ignorant-to-the-brand assumption) but then I found two that just made my heart soar so high that I don't care.
> The yellow for three something and this one for $230?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934405
> 
> 
> I mean I'm only human and these particular bags just grabbed the purse part of my brain and I had no control but to buy!!!!!
> 
> I need to get it in control but only thirty bags at the moment and I have been doing a big purge this year and bags I liked so much went. To pay for plastic surgery of course but you know, first world problems.... But my point is I think I love all 30 bags! Oh wait I ordered two more from Marco Massaccesi this afternoon via email. 32.


I still love the look of Bal motorcycle bags. This colour is stunning, too - so cheerful.  
I am glad to hear you love all of your bags - that is a wonderful place to be!


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> You have an enviable collection.
> 
> My buying an H Evie was a 180 degree turnaround from about 5 years ago. Hated the Huge H (answer, turn it around) and didn't see it as a my daily X-body (bit bigger than I used to wear under my coat). Didn't see it on people with my slightly 'off-kilter' style either. My U-turn was a) knowing H made ghw for the first time, and b) seeing a beautiful, Scandi-urban, booted, all-black-military-esque,  girl-around-town carrying a black Evie phw GM. Apart from the Evie, kinda my default uniform if I can't think of what else to wear. I switched the GM phw to a PM ghw for me, turned the bag around and voila! Goes with _everything_ and can't seem to take the thing off.
> 
> I'm glad I bought the Gucci 1955 this year, it challenges me to surgically remove the Evie from around my neck and use that crazy baby.
> 
> Your look seems slightly more ladylike than mine, love your choices though. The Evie are not going anywhere for a _very_ long time. When you actually need one they'll always be there.


Thank you for your sweet words PT! 
I am delighted that your Evie and your 1955 have been solid additions. I love your fashion descriptions, I can completely visualize what you are saying.
I have a well loved and often worn Etoupe Evie, she’s still the most frequently worn bag in my bag wardrobe. I love the idea of a black, go with everything Evie, possibly in a PM (29) size or a TPM, no rush, just researching and daydreaming.


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Let´s put it like this: I´m trying hard to only shop my own wardrobe.
> I certainly have not succeeded in doing so this year, *but:*
> 
> I have learned not to buy random bags even when the prices on the preloved market were too good to be true and I was yearning for a pick-me-up
> 
> I have done a lot of research on bags I thought I´d love and then only bought the ones I really was sure about and crossed the others off my list including bags I now know I only wanted, because I thought "I had to have them" (brand!)
> 
> I have sold bags I did not love
> 
> I have bought bags I truly love
> 
> *Thank-you to this thread! It has changed my bag behaviour very much to the better plus I´ve had the pleasure and honour to meet wonderful people! *


Congratulations on a truly successful year @cowgirlsboots!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Good evening to all of you! I hope you are all well!
> I haven´t been here for a day or two and was overwhelmed by all the new posts.
> 
> Thanks to a wonderful person who picked me up when I was low I am feeling much happier today than I did for a while. I´ve been sewing and hat making (both projects need more work)... and looking at bags online "for dessert".
> 
> There are some out there that interest me (when it rains it pours!) Maybe one or even two will end up with me, maybe not. So far the sellers weren´t too cooperative.
> To my big amazement I still smile and think: well, if they are not for me there will be others, lean back, wait, but in a relaxed way. The big bag spider isn´t really hungry, just eyeing a snack... a snack she will consume without any guilt if she gets it and not actually miss if not!


I am glad to hear you’re feeling better.


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> My goodness. I had a week away from looking at TPF and came back to 30plus pages of content which I’m reading through now. You all have been busy posting!
> 
> I’ve just been getting through life into a winter holiday off work which is welcome as it’s been a hugely stressful time. Not that we’ll be doing anything much. The day my leave started was the same day the govt here announced a full lockdown until 18th January. We are not allowed to travel out of our city. All plans we had are cancelled. It’s all a bit sad and feels much more gloomy than it did in the summer. It’s only light here 8.30am-3.30pm which doesn’t help.
> 
> I’m not going to manage the 5 bags in December challenge unless I start carrying them around the house and that’s not a good idea as the puppy would definitely eat a bag given half a chance! A short part of Christmas Day might be spent with my parents who live 5 minutes from my own family. I guess we are lucky to do that. Which bag I take doesn’t seem to matter anymore.
> 
> Schools are closed in the New Year until at least the 18th with remote learning from early January which is difficult for my teenagers and leads to massive stress in my Educational Management role. It’s not good going into what should have been a break knowing that is what is coming next.
> 
> I’m trying to do as some of you inspirational ladies and see the bright side. I’ve just hit a marker of running 500km this year. Not bad for someone who couldn’t run after a bus and was several stone overweight in March. I’m getting a bit faster as my fitness improves. The weather is due to be a bit drier with sunny spells over the next two weeks and not being at work means I can get out to run and walk the dog in the day time which is greatly mood boosting. I’ve also lost the final few pounds I wanted to shed making it 34 off this year and resting at 120. Perfect time to enjoy a free Christmas goodies!
> 
> I’m going to spend the day wrapping presents and walking the puppy.


Congratulations on your amazing running milestone and weight loss! I am sorry to hear about your added school closure stress from being a parent of teenagers and from your work pressures - you’re getting it from multiple sides. I hope you can enjoy walking the puppy, indulging in Christmas treats and taking some time for yourself.


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> The tree is finally up and the cat managed to avoid the puppy long enough to help for a while!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934770
> View attachment 4934771


Beautiful tree and adorable cat - look at that expression!


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> I'm still hoping to sell a few things before the end of the year but here are my yearly stats so far.
> bags out 7, bags in 15
> purse charms out 27, purse charms in 8
> wallets out 1, wallets in 6, and another is on the way
> scarves out 2, scarves in 0
> cosmetic case out 0, cosmetic case in 1


Fantastic stats whateve!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Today I used my Brontibay bag as it is seriously able to get cleaned if needed.


That looks like a nice, lightweight bag! I like the contrasting strap.


----------



## More bags

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I know the bag editing thread in which we have both posted before has been a bit quiet these days..... It seems like such a long time ago that I had this goal to downsize my collection.  Since March, that goal has completely been pushed into the background and in fact, I have just added to my collection.
> 
> In the early part of lockdown and the pandemic, I bought very little.  However, as time went on, I ended up adding a couple of bags -- they were planned purchases.  However, I haven't really been able to wear them much.   And then, this week, I had a chance to get a bag that would fill a hole in my wardrobe (a more formal evening clutch).  Of course, there are no evening events to go to, but I guess one can hope that this current situation will improve at some point, and that life will get back at least somewhat close to what it was before.  Anyway, that is the hope that spurred my most recent purchase -- the Bottega Veneta chain knot in black color.  It's on its way to me.
> 
> And now, I would like to echo what @doni said earlier about trying to limit my shopping next year, and participating in this thread to discuss about shopping my own collection (and all the other things we talk about).   It's good that you too are planning for the year ahead.  I have been thinking about it as well, and although I was originally planning on a no buy, I have decided to change that to a slow buy -- it just seems more manageable than a total bag ban!  As for downsizing your collection, just go with the flow, and do what makes you happy.  I have a few bags in my closet of departing bags, but have decided not to worry about editing them in the current situation.  Who knows, perhaps I will just end up bringing them back into rotation at some point.


Congratulations on your Chain Knot, please share pics when it arrives!  
I also prefer mindful purchasing over outright bans. Best wishes on achieving your goals, we are here to support you!


----------



## jblended

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I know the bag editing thread in which we have both posted before has been a bit quiet these days..... It seems like such a long time ago that I had this goal to downsize my collection.  Since March, that goal has completely been pushed into the background and in fact, I have just added to my collection.
> 
> In the early part of lockdown and the pandemic, I bought very little.  However, as time went on, I ended up adding a couple of bags -- they were planned purchases.  However, I haven't really been able to wear them much.   And then, this week, I had a chance to get a bag that would fill a hole in my wardrobe (a more formal evening clutch).  Of course, there are no evening events to go to, but I guess one can hope that this current situation will improve at some point, and that life will get back at least somewhat close to what it was before.  Anyway, that is the hope that spurred my most recent purchase -- the Bottega Veneta chain knot in black color.  It's on its way to me.
> 
> And now, I would like to echo what @doni said earlier about trying to limit my shopping next year, and participating in this thread to discuss about shopping my own collection (and all the other things we talk about). It's good that you too are planning for the year ahead. I have been thinking about it as well, and although I was originally planning on a no buy, I have decided to change that to a slow buy -- it just seems more manageable than a total bag ban! As for downsizing your collection, just go with the flow, and do what makes you happy. I have a few bags in my closet of departing bags, but have decided not to worry about editing them in the current situation. Who knows, perhaps I will just end up bringing them back into rotation at some point.


Do you know, I was thinking of bumping up that editing thread. Only, I'm not sure where I am in the process and I feel everyone is also unable to edit due to the current circumstances. I'd like to think we're all curating but, in my case at least, it's been more random accumulation (via pandemic-driven retail therapy or gifts from loved ones) than a mindful process of editing and sculpting the collection.

I'm such an "edited" person in all areas of my life- apart from my posts on tpf that are always far too long  and my bag collection that has taken on a life of its own.
I'm not forcing the process of editing but I do feel like I've strayed away from myself a great deal. As I post about wanting to downsize, I'm currently eyeing up some bags in yellow and may end up with yet another purchase before the year's end! 

Great choice on the BV chain knot! I cannot wait to see your reveal! I'm definitely hopeful that we'll soon be able to use our beauties.
I'll echo the sentiment of not going on a strict ban. That's not a very fun way to live, in my experience. A low-buy year where we fill specific gaps or mindfully bring in very special pieces is a more functional and organic means to finding purse peace.


----------



## Katinahat

jblended said:


> Do you know, I was thinking of bumping up that editing thread. Only, I'm not sure where I am in the process and I feel everyone is also unable to edit due to the current circumstances. I'd like to think we're all curating but, in my case at least, it's been more random accumulation (via pandemic-driven retail therapy or gifts from loved ones) than a mindful process of editing and sculpting the collection.
> 
> I'm such an "edited" person in all areas of my life- apart from my posts on tpf that are always far too long  and my bag collection that has taken on a life of its own.
> I'm not forcing the process of editing but I do feel like I've strayed away from myself a great deal. As I post about wanting to downsize, I'm currently eyeing up some bags in yellow and may end up with yet another purchase before the year's end!
> 
> Great choice on the BV chain knot! I cannot wait to see your reveal! I'm definitely hopeful that we'll soon be able to use our beauties.
> I'll echo the sentiment of not going on a strict ban. That's not a very fun way to live, in my experience. A low-buy year where we fill specific gaps or mindfully bring in very special pieces is a more functional and organic means to finding purse peace.


I’ve clearly done even more retail therapy than I thought (and I knew it was a lot)! Last week I received a gift with a thank you card for shopping with them from a well known department store! 


	

		
			
		

		
	
In my defence losing 34pounds has meant I needed quite a lot of new clothes!


----------



## Katinahat

Okay, now I’m cheating but these two bags (previous images) have been in and out of my cupboard a lot as I’m hiding Christmas gifts for my family inside them before they get wrapped! Does that count as carrying?


----------



## jblended

Katinahat said:


> I’ve clearly done even more retail therapy than I thought (and I knew it was a lot)! Last week I received a gift with a thank you card for shopping with them from a well known department store! In my defence losing 34pounds has meant I needed quite a lot of new clothes!


 
Also, pretty amazing that you're creating a whole new wardrobe! So happy for you and your accomplishments. I'm not a big believer in weight-based goals, but more in doing whatever leaves you feeling your absolute best self. It sounds like that's exactly what you've done. 
Tangentially, reading John Lewis signed at the bottom has hit me right in the heart! 



Katinahat said:


> Does that count as carrying?


We're redefining everything this year, so YES!


----------



## Katinahat

jblended said:


> Also, pretty amazing that you're creating a whole new wardrobe! So happy for you and your accomplishments. I'm not a big believer in weight-based goals, but more in doing whatever leaves you feeling your absolute best self. It sounds like that's exactly what you've done.
> Tangentially, reading John Lewis signed at the bottom has hit me right in the heart!
> 
> 
> We're redefining everything this year, so YES!


Totally agree about weight based goals! It was never an intention or a goal really just a happy accident of something that I decided to do with starting running in lockdown to get my legs moving after hours at a desk in my house with the stress of trying to help educate the nations children - or at least a tiny percentage of them! Once I got started it just kind of happened (with hard work along the way). It’s made me happier and healthier but there is definitely more to life, happiness and defining yourself than weight! 

And very glad you think this bag use cuts it!


----------



## Vintage Leather

More bags said:


> What a fantastic job of curating, streamlining and making amazing stats @Vintage Leather! That’s a tremendous amount of work. Can you share any tips or strategies that worked for you?


One thing I should probably start by saying - this year, I’ve moved, cleared my place in the mountains to make room for renters, and got several boxes of stuff from my dear parents. For the first time in 6 years, all my stuff is in one location. And it’s a lot

My stats are only counting sales, not donations or trash.

So. Tips.

1) All of the current decluttering books talk about doing things by category. I challenge Kondo-sama to declutter by category when there’s over 100 mystery boxes that need to be moved or eliminated in three weeks. I give myself 15 minutes per box for decluttering. If I can’t do it in that, I take a quick photograph and move to the next thing.

2) haul out trash immediately.

3) have a staging area for sales. Everything listed goes in that one area.

Everything that survives this initial deep cut needs to have a home out of site and be put in its home. After i finish my hour of decluttering, stop. Start on my hour of processing. Do not give in to the blandishments if “just one more box.” 

4) if it’s bulky, list it cheap. Jewelry, I can wait to sell. Bags, nutcrackers, Radko ornaments. Those are bulky - let them move on

5) if I haven’t used it in 5 to 10 years, I’m not going to. I had a half dozen bags I was going to restore; I saw myself as a DocRide-in-Training at one point in my life. But I never got past the initial steps. I listed and sold them cheap. Because it feels good to let go versions of yourself that no longer fit. 

6) if it’s a good candidate for consignment (for example, clothes and shoes, any brand of bag where lowballs and authenticity questions will drive me completely insane...) haul it out once a week. Don’t let it linger but don’t waste the gas.  Once a week is a good compromise.

7) Consignment for things that need to be seen. Facebook groups for specialty items (collectibles, art supplies). Ebay for things you want gone quickly but don’t mind paying for shipping. Posh for clothes and accessories that you don’t care how quickly they move, you just don’t want to deal with shipping. Galleries for art

but most importantly 

7) know why you’re doing this. Honestly, it’s exhausting and sometimes I wonder if I’d be better off walking away. But first I decided I wanted a house. And the money came in handy; I sold enough to cover moving expenses. 
I’m still going because I know I want my mental health and to reduce stress. And I decided I want a pair of earrings. 
I hope that’s helpful.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> That looks like a nice, lightweight bag! I like the contrasting strap.


Thanks ! I just wanted to wear something that could be cleaned in case my dog got sicker on the way to the veterinary specialist. So for that it was perfect.


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks ! I just wanted to wear something that could be cleaned in case my dog got sicker on the way to the veterinary specialist. So for that it was perfect.


How is your dog doing now? I think I may have missed you mentioning this earlier, sorry!


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Okay, now I’m cheating but these two bags (previous images) have been in and out of my cupboard a lot as I’m hiding Christmas gifts for my family inside them before they get wrapped! Does that count as carrying?
> View attachment 4935520
> View attachment 4935518


During this time yes.  Mine count if I step out the door even if it is just to walk the dog.


----------



## jblended

Vintage Leather said:


> I hope that’s helpful.


So helpful, and I wasn't even the one who asked you the question! I'll put this into practice, thank you!



Vintage Leather said:


> Because it feels good to let go versions of yourself that no longer fit.


This! 
I was saying to a friend via PM earlier on, I've been thinking about how far away I am from the person I want to be; how I want to be a better, more helpful, more generous, kinder person moving forward. But as I read this line, it occurred to me how grateful I am for the person I was and currently am, because everyone has to learn to crawl before they walk. Hoping I can leave behind the lesser-than version of myself that doesn't fit anymore- along with any material belongings that come with that- and grow into more.
I know I've strayed away from the point you were making, but I find that I learn so much in the way of unexpected "extras" from everyone's posts.


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> How is your dog doing now? I think I may have missed you mentioning this earlier, sorry!


So far so good. He had to have spinal surgery yesterday. He injured his back but we don’t even know how and things got worse rapidly . So yesterday he had an MRI and then went right in to surgery. Now they will keep him for a few days . So any good thoughts or prayers are appreciated. 
That is a photo I took just before I realized he was not looking to cheerful.


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> So far so good. He had to have spinal surgery yesterday. He injured his back but we don’t even know how and things got worse rapidly . So yesterday he had an MRI and then went right in to surgery. Now they will keep him for a few days . So any good thoughts or prayers are appreciated.


Oh that must have been so stressful for you! Of course, sending all the positive vibes and prayers your way!
I freaked out when my cats had minor surgeries, I cannot imagine the stress of a spinal injury! 
At least the actual surgery portion is already out of the way and hopefully he'll only get better from here on out. Please update us when he's home safe and sound.


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> So far so good. He had to have spinal surgery yesterday. He injured his back but we don’t even know how and things got worse rapidly . So yesterday he had an MRI and then went right in to surgery. Now they will keep him for a few days . So any good thoughts or prayers are appreciated.
> That is a photo I took just before I realized he was not looking to cheerful.
> View attachment 4935532


You poor thing! How stressful for you. As if there isn’t enough to worry about right now! With 2 cats and a dog I get terrified if one of them is hurt or lost. Fluffy cat was stuck up a tree for 10 hours last week and that was bad enough so I can’t imagine what spinal surgery is like!!

Lovely photo by the way!


----------



## dcooney4

Don’t know what number usage I am up to. Decided to put my new leather bow on this bag till Christmas. Then it goes on the black or brown bags. Needed to feel a bit of Christmas cheer today.


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> Oh that must have been so stressful for you! Of course, sending all the positive vibes and prayers your way!
> I freaked out when my cats had minor surgeries, I cannot imagine the stress of a spinal injury!
> At least the actual surgery portion is already out of the way and hopefully he'll only get better from here on out. Please update us when he's home safe and sound.


Thank you so much! He usually is grinning ear to ear. He is only 4 1/2 and at a good weight so he has that in his favor. I will keep you updated.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> You poor thing! How stressful for you. As if there isn’t enough to worry about right now! With 2 cats and a dog I get terrified if one of them is hurt or lost. Fluffy cat was stuck up a tree for 10 hours last week and that was bad enough so I can’t imagine what spinal surgery is like!!
> 
> Lovely photo by the way!


Thank you! Our furry babies are where a lot of joy comes from.


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> I made this from some ribbon and a bee tack pin, held on with a safety pin for easy removal. I think it adds just the right touch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4935298


That... is adorable! 


dcooney4 said:


> So far so good. He had to have spinal surgery yesterday. He injured his back but we don’t even know how and things got worse rapidly . So yesterday he had an MRI and then went right in to surgery. Now they will keep him for a few days . So any good thoughts or prayers are appreciated.
> That is a photo I took just before I realized he was not looking to cheerful.
> View attachment 4935532


Oh my gosh! That is so scary - poor little guy! I hope surgery goes well, he’s still a very young pup and that will be in his favor. 
sending you virtual hugs and positive vibes.  


dcooney4 said:


> Don’t know what number usage I am up to. Decided to put my new leather bow on this bag till Christmas. Then it goes on the black or brown bags. Needed to feel a bit of Christmas cheer today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4935554


I love it! 
You and @momasaurus are seriously tempting me with these Portland bags! 


dcooney4 said:


> Thank you! Our furry babies are where a lot of joy comes from.


So true. ❤️


----------



## momasaurus

Sorry - I answered a phantom message!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> That... is adorable!
> 
> Oh my gosh! That is so scary - poor little guy! I hope surgery goes well, he’s still a very young pup and that will be in his favor.
> sending you virtual hugs and positive vibes.
> 
> I love it!
> You and @momasaurus are seriously tempting me with these Portland bags!
> 
> So true. ❤️


Thank you!


----------



## momasaurus

keodi said:


> That is a beautiful bag, I love the yellow!
> 
> You did great this year! excellent job!
> 
> Excellent advice! I relate to all of these points. I saved this in my 2021 wishlist notes
> 
> I agree! I think you did great this year considering all of what 2020 gave us. I purchased a total of 4 bags this year, the hermes Vespa tpm, I returned it as the bag was not as in good condition as originally described. I found 2  early 00s Balenciaga first bags, in amazing condition. I was a huge fan of the Bal motobags back in the day especially the chevre bags from the early 00s. i purchased a le dix bag in 2001 a gift for myself for my birthday that year, but after my traumatic experience with 9/11, i was in the area when the Towers came down, I returned it. I regretted that decision, too, amongst other bags i decided to let go from my closet, but, i replaced them with things that make me happy, like my Hermes bags. I just want to add 4 hermes bags to my would be small but functional collection for me. next year my only bag purchase will be the Evelyne noir 29cm PHW.
> 
> I remember those days, ehen i decided to let go of my 2003 black Bal city with silver hardware, I was shocked when i got double the retail price for it.  You have great taste, i loved Nicolas Ghesquiere RTW, great stuff! Your metallic weekender sounds heavenly! i loved the metallics!
> 
> Same here, great find!
> 
> great job on 2020 productivity! yeah...2020 was holy grail year for me in terms of scarves..I got 11 90cms this year and I 2 additional scarves are on their way to me
> 
> lovely tree! your kitty is so adorable! i'm fond of kitties
> 
> I agree!
> 
> I love your tote!


Congrats on getting some grail scarves! Well, I bought 17 scarves/shawls and sold 7. Not great, but that's about average for me each year.
I also have advice from @papertiger, @More bags, and others right next to my wishlist! This thread does help me a lot.


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> The thought alone of having to homeschool teenagers scares me!
> I have our 11-year old to homeschool (it started last Wednesday) and three days of it were enough for me to beg for valium- of course I didn´t get any...
> How to motivate a kid to do school assignments that are rather boring and all had the aftertaste of being occupational therapy: copy this, copy that...  we ended up with me printing out fill in the blanks pages, so he had to solve the problem and not copy all the text. With concentration failing the copy work always ends in a mess and a tantrum. No thanks! I´m no teacher material.
> Luckily we are on school holidays now until Jan.3rd, but are facing at least the week up to Jan. 8th for complete homeschooling- and I do not believe this will be the end of it.


I hope it all works out for you. Maybe there will be big changes (good ones!) to education also.


----------



## momasaurus

Katinahat said:


> I managed to add carrying a third bag for December when nipping out to pick up some essential food shopping. Mulberry Tessie Oxblood hobo. It’s a great winter shopping bag. I normally use it lots but clearly haven’t been out much as it’s not been carried. Most of my shopping has been online this Christmas. This photo doesn’t do justice to the gorgeously thick leather and belt like shoulder strap .
> View attachment 4935282
> 
> 
> Bags carried in December:
> 1. Mulberry new Alexa Icon
> 2. Coach Signature Central Zip Tote
> 3. Mulberry Tessie Hobo


I must say, every time I see pix of Mulberry bags I drool a little.


----------



## momasaurus

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Not silly at all.  Yellow is such a happy color and circle bags are so attractive.  I am often tempted to get one in wicker for the summer.
> 
> 
> I love gold -- one of my favorite colors.  I have a Delvaux Tempete in that honey-gold color and it goes with a lot in my wardrobe.  Currently, I am totally fascinated by dark purple/raisin/prune in box leather.
> 
> I do hope things improve soon.  I agree that walks are very helpful.  Right now, it's too cold here to walk outside for any length of time, but in the summer, it was nice to get out and see other people walking about.


OMG dark purple in box would be heavenly!!!


----------



## momasaurus

I'm not quite ready yet to look back at what my plans and goals were for this year (I know I was so optimistic about having 2020 vision, etc.), but I'm wondering if anyone has heard from @eggtartapproved or @Sparkletastic, who used to drive this thread with challenges, etc.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

More bags said:


> Congratulations on your Chain Knot, please share pics when it arrives!
> I also prefer mindful purchasing over outright bans. Best wishes on achieving your goals, we are here to support you!


Thank you.
I got the Knot for a very good price.  I think I got the same one that @indiaink has -- the black chain knot in woven leather.  Will definitely post pictures.



jblended said:


> Do you know, I was thinking of bumping up that editing thread. Only, I'm not sure where I am in the process and I feel everyone is also unable to edit due to the current circumstances. I'd like to think we're all curating but, in my case at least, it's been more random accumulation (via pandemic-driven retail therapy or gifts from loved ones) than a mindful process of editing and sculpting the collection.
> 
> I'm such an "edited" person in all areas of my life- apart from my posts on tpf that are always far too long  and my bag collection that has taken on a life of its own.
> I'm not forcing the process of editing but I do feel like I've strayed away from myself a great deal. As I post about wanting to downsize, I'm currently eyeing up some bags in yellow and may end up with yet another purchase before the year's end!
> 
> Great choice on the BV chain knot! I cannot wait to see your reveal! I'm definitely hopeful that we'll soon be able to use our beauties.
> I'll echo the sentiment of not going on a strict ban. That's not a very fun way to live, in my experience. A low-buy year where we fill specific gaps or mindfully bring in very special pieces is a more functional and organic means to finding purse peace.


Yes, I agree that many of us are unable to edit due to the current pandemic situation.  I have certainly not been as mindful in my purchasing this year as I would like to be -- the stress, anxiety about family members with health issues, increased work, and lack of social interaction have all made me turn to retail therapy as well.  I think we can all just try to do the best we can, given the current situation, but it's always a good idea to be thoughtful when adding new items to the collection.  I am not as "edited" in some other areas of my life as I would like to be -- I have more winter coats than I need and my perfume collection is quite large -- but they are things that bring me pleasure, and that is important as well.  But other than bags, fragrance and winter coats, most areas of my life are pretty streamlined.  Oh, and except for paper -- I have too much paper clutter.  Need to do a big tidy up soon!


Katinahat said:


> Okay, now I’m cheating but these two bags (previous images) have been in and out of my cupboard a lot as I’m hiding Christmas gifts for my family inside them before they get wrapped! Does that count as carrying?
> View attachment 4935520
> View attachment 4935518


Love both these bags!  That is a beautiful shade of pink -- a lovely and cheerful shade.


dcooney4 said:


> So far so good. He had to have spinal surgery yesterday. He injured his back but we don’t even know how and things got worse rapidly . So yesterday he had an MRI and then went right in to surgery. Now they will keep him for a few days . So any good thoughts or prayers are appreciated.
> That is a photo I took just before I realized he was not looking to cheerful.
> View attachment 4935532


What a sweetie!  Wishing him a speedy recovery and sending positive thoughts.


----------



## momasaurus

Vintage Leather said:


> One thing I should probably start by saying - this year, I’ve moved, cleared my place in the mountains to make room for renters, and got several boxes of stuff from my dear parents. For the first time in 6 years, all my stuff is in one location. And it’s a lot
> 
> My stats are only counting sales, not donations or trash.
> 
> So. Tips.
> 
> 1) All of the current decluttering books talk about doing things by category. I challenge Kondo-sama to declutter by category when there’s over 100 mystery boxes that need to be moved or eliminated in three weeks. I give myself 15 minutes per box for decluttering. If I can’t do it in that, I take a quick photograph and move to the next thing.
> 
> 2) haul out trash immediately.
> 
> 3) have a staging area for sales. Everything listed goes in that one area.
> 
> Everything that survives this initial deep cut needs to have a home out of site and be put in its home. After i finish my hour of decluttering, stop. Start on my hour of processing. Do not give in to the blandishments if “just one more box.”
> 
> 4) if it’s bulky, list it cheap. Jewelry, I can wait to sell. Bags, nutcrackers, Radko ornaments. Those are bulky - let them move on
> 
> 5) if I haven’t used it in 5 to 10 years, I’m not going to. I had a half dozen bags I was going to restore; I saw myself as a DocRide-in-Training at one point in my life. But I never got past the initial steps. I listed and sold them cheap. Because it feels good to let go versions of yourself that no longer fit.
> 
> 6) if it’s a good candidate for consignment (for example, clothes and shoes, any brand of bag where lowballs and authenticity questions will drive me completely insane...) haul it out once a week. Don’t let it linger but don’t waste the gas.  Once a week is a good compromise.
> 
> 7) Consignment for things that need to be seen. Facebook groups for specialty items (collectibles, art supplies). Ebay for things you want gone quickly but don’t mind paying for shipping. Posh for clothes and accessories that you don’t care how quickly they move, you just don’t want to deal with shipping. Galleries for art
> 
> but most importantly
> 
> 7) know why you’re doing this. Honestly, it’s exhausting and sometimes I wonder if I’d be better off walking away. But first I decided I wanted a house. And the money came in handy; I sold enough to cover moving expenses.
> I’m still going because I know I want my mental health and to reduce stress. And I decided I want a pair of earrings.
> I hope that’s helpful.


This is so helpful. I either donate or sell on eBay, and i have to say the post office is busting my chops bigtime with shipping costs, delays, and just the orneriness of the gal who works in my local PO. LOL!!! I estimate shipping costs based on past experiences, but when I go to ship the item it costs more than double. I guess we know all about the post office defunding, corruption, etc.


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> Don’t know what number usage I am up to. Decided to put my new leather bow on this bag till Christmas. Then it goes on the black or brown bags. Needed to feel a bit of Christmas cheer today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4935554


This is a cute look! A leather bow sounds really cool.


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> Congrats on getting some grail scarves! Well, I bought 17 scarves/shawls and sold 7. Not great, but that's about average for me each year.
> I also have advice from @papertiger, @More bags, and others right next to my wishlist! This thread does help me a lot.


It is still way more out than in.


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> I'm not quite ready yet to look back at what my plans and goals were for this year (I know I was so optimistic about having 2020 vision, etc.), but I'm wondering if anyone has heard from @eggtartapproved or @Sparkletastic, who used to drive this thread with challenges, etc.


I am sure she will be back to start the new year thread.


----------



## dcooney4

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you!  I got it for a very good price.  I think I got the same one that @indiaink has -- the black chain knot in woven leather.  Will definitely post pictures.
> 
> 
> Yes, I agree that many of us are unable to edit due to the current pandemic situation.  I have certainly not been as mindful in my purchasing this year as I would like to be -- the stress, anxiety about family members with health issues, increased work, and lack of social interaction have all made me turn to retail therapy as well.  I think we can all just try to do the best we can, given the current situation, but it's always a good idea to be thoughtful when adding new items to the collection.  I am not as "edited" in some other areas of my life as I would like to be -- I have more winter coats than I need and my perfume collection is quite large -- but they are things that bring me pleasure, and that is important as well.  But other than bags, fragrance and winter coats, most areas of my life are pretty streamlined.  Oh, and except for paper -- I have too much paper clutter.  Need to do a big tidy up soon!
> 
> Love both these bags!  That is a beautiful shade of pink -- a lovely and cheerful shade.
> 
> What a sweetie!  Wishing him a speedy recovery and sending positive thoughts.


Thank you!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

indiaink said:


> The crazy BV outlet sale in October got a lot of us.
> 
> My friend is coming the day before Christmas Eve, so next Wednesday you'll have photos.


I can't believe the knots will no longer be made.  Such a classic bag -- a work of art really.  Anyway, a new chain knot in black will soon be joining my collection.  I would love to see pictures of yours too, when you have the bag back with you.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I realized it will be too hot for a scarf around my neck 80% of the year in Atlanta, where we are moving. My scarf collection will be neglected! I've been curating it for years. 

So....I got a bit of attention off of buying bags by starting the process of building a vintage-silk-&embroidery-kimono-sash-as-belt to cinch my new(thank you liposuction, I know this was the easy way out via thousands of dollars rather than hard work so feel free to think less of me --I kinda do, too!), smaller waist that I think will go great with my wardrobe. I've bought 5 ($30 or less) belts.  I'm about to get a sixth (  And 9 silk kimonos as stylish house robes.


----------



## papertiger

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4935042
> View attachment 4935043
> View attachment 4935044
> 
> 
> I love my studio xm but I'm afraid I struggle with handheld only. Am I the only one? I hate not having my hands free in a pinch.



I love my hand held. I actually find them much better for my back than shoulder bags or X-bodies. I also find them less worrisome with outerwear.


----------



## papertiger

Depends on the bag and the purpose


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> December bags...
> 
> ...no bag, barely a humble slg.
> This manicure case is always by my side.
> The instruments inside were a Christmas present from my boy-friend´s Mum 30 years ago. They used to live in their original very 90ies white leather/fake croc covered plastic case until it became too shabby 3 or 4 years ago.
> I found this replacement at a car boot sale for 1 glorious Euro. It´s so nice with its lovely suede lining and smooth leather upper.



Beautiful piece!


----------



## papertiger

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4935383
> 
> I tried this strap on this just campagne panamby and I'm pleased with the juxtaposition.
> I feel exactly the same joy playing with my purses as I did playing with my barbies as a little girl. I know it's trivial but that's exactly why it's fun, no one around me cares but me but somehow it's about self love and self care to baby our bags which in turn pay us dividends in purse joy. It's a solid investment. Maybe I shouldn't post after having an adult refreshment ( now that my kids are asleep.) I'm getting all deep but only in my own mind and yall will be overcome with pity at my foolishness.



My mother would call this strap Swiss embroidery, I think it looks lovely


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

papertiger said:


> My mother would call this strap Swiss embroidery, I think it looks lovely


Thank you


----------



## Cookiefiend

Vintage Leather said:


> One thing I should probably start by saying - this year, I’ve moved, cleared my place in the mountains to make room for renters, and got several boxes of stuff from my dear parents. For the first time in 6 years, all my stuff is in one location. And it’s a lot
> 
> My stats are only counting sales, not donations or trash.
> 
> So. Tips.
> 
> 1) All of the current decluttering books talk about doing things by category. I challenge Kondo-sama to declutter by category when there’s over 100 mystery boxes that need to be moved or eliminated in three weeks. I give myself 15 minutes per box for decluttering. If I can’t do it in that, I take a quick photograph and move to the next thing.
> 
> 2) haul out trash immediately.
> 
> 3) have a staging area for sales. Everything listed goes in that one area.
> 
> Everything that survives this initial deep cut needs to have a home out of site and be put in its home. After i finish my hour of decluttering, stop. Start on my hour of processing. Do not give in to the blandishments if “just one more box.”
> 
> 4) if it’s bulky, list it cheap. Jewelry, I can wait to sell. Bags, nutcrackers, Radko ornaments. Those are bulky - let them move on
> 
> 5) if I haven’t used it in 5 to 10 years, I’m not going to. I had a half dozen bags I was going to restore; I saw myself as a DocRide-in-Training at one point in my life. But I never got past the initial steps. I listed and sold them cheap. Because it feels good to let go versions of yourself that no longer fit.
> 
> 6) if it’s a good candidate for consignment (for example, clothes and shoes, any brand of bag where lowballs and authenticity questions will drive me completely insane...) haul it out once a week. Don’t let it linger but don’t waste the gas.  Once a week is a good compromise.
> 
> 7) Consignment for things that need to be seen. Facebook groups for specialty items (collectibles, art supplies). Ebay for things you want gone quickly but don’t mind paying for shipping. Posh for clothes and accessories that you don’t care how quickly they move, you just don’t want to deal with shipping. Galleries for art
> 
> but most importantly
> 
> 7) know why you’re doing this. Honestly, it’s exhausting and sometimes I wonder if I’d be better off walking away. But first I decided I wanted a house. And the money came in handy; I sold enough to cover moving expenses.
> I’m still going because I know I want my mental health and to reduce stress. And I decided I want a pair of earrings.
> I hope that’s helpful.


This is incredibly helpful - thank you, thank you, thank you for sharing these tips.
I (we) need to downsize; this is a big house and it's just the two of us and Coco. I love this house though, and we use all of it, but it's full of stuff we just don't use. 
I want to start in the basement... there is so much crap down there that has never been touched since we moved here - well wait. Untouched since the basement flooded 14 years ago. Stuff I'm never going to use again. It's mostly household good... like we used to have a big wine tasting party - and I have 3 huge boxes of 'everyday' wine glasses that have not been opened for probably 15 years. Ugh... just thinking about it wears me out... and I know that means it needs to be done. 


momasaurus said:


> Congrats on getting some grail scarves! Well, I bought 17 scarves/shawls and sold 7. Not great, but that's about average for me each year.
> I also have advice from @papertiger, @More bags, and others right next to my wishlist! This thread does help me a lot.


This thread helps me a lot too, plus there are so many wonderful people on this thread. So many incredibly thoughtful, and caring people. Thank you all for making this place a pleasure.


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> I must say the silver hardware on the yellow is so very pretty.
> 
> I find the best thing is:
> 
> Don't regret past (or pipeline) purchases but look for the bags which no longer measure-up to the best (for you) and think of weeding them out steadily.
> Don't buy for savings or price. If you don't buy it you'll save even more.
> Don't keep what you're not sure of (that goes for new).
> Don't get rid of what you can't replace (financially or for specific purpose)
> Don't get into the habit of looking for new bags after having added an HG.
> 
> Only buy for gaps in the wardrobe or better than you have already.
> 
> If things are spilling over and you feel out of control, you probably are. Only you can know for sure.


WORDS TO LIVE BY! 
Wow PT, this is spot on - thank you!
(I've taken a screen shot of this to help me remember!) 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Let´s put it like this: I´m trying hard to only shop my own wardrobe.
> I certainly have not succeeded in doing so this year, *but:*
> 
> I have learned not to buy random bags even when the prices on the preloved market were too good to be true and I was yearning for a pick-me-up
> 
> I have done a lot of research on bags I thought I´d love and then only bought the ones I really was sure about and crossed the others off my list including bags I now know I only wanted, because I thought "I had to have them" (brand!)
> 
> I have sold bags I did not love
> 
> I have bought bags I truly love
> 
> *Thank-you to this thread! It has changed my bag behaviour very much to the better plus I´ve had the pleasure and honour to meet wonderful people! *


----------



## indiaink

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I can't believe the knots will no longer be made.  Such a classic bag -- a work of art really.  Anyway, a new chain knot in black will soon be joining my collection.  I would love to see pictures of yours too, when you have the bag back with you.


Will do!


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> Do you know, I was thinking of bumping up that editing thread. Only, I'm not sure where I am in the process and I feel everyone is also unable to edit due to the current circumstances. I'd like to think we're all curating but, in my case at least, it's been more random accumulation (via pandemic-driven retail therapy or gifts from loved ones) than a mindful process of editing and sculpting the collection.
> 
> I'm such an "edited" person in all areas of my life- apart from my posts on tpf that are always far too long  and my bag collection that has taken on a life of its own.
> I'm not forcing the process of editing but I do feel like I've strayed away from myself a great deal. As I post about wanting to downsize, I'm currently eyeing up some bags in yellow and may end up with yet another purchase before the year's end!
> 
> Great choice on the BV chain knot! I cannot wait to see your reveal! I'm definitely hopeful that we'll soon be able to use our beauties.
> I'll echo the sentiment of not going on a strict ban. That's not a very fun way to live, in my experience. A low-buy year where we fill specific gaps or mindfully bring in very special pieces is a more functional and organic means to finding purse peace.


I know sales of my bag listings have completely stalled. I probably would list 3-4 of my bags but if they are going to just sit, or I have to about give them away, I will keep them.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> So far so good. He had to have spinal surgery yesterday. He injured his back but we don’t even know how and things got worse rapidly . So yesterday he had an MRI and then went right in to surgery. Now they will keep him for a few days . So any good thoughts or prayers are appreciated.
> That is a photo I took just before I realized he was not looking to cheerful.
> View attachment 4935532


Aw...poor puppy. Hope he is ok.


----------



## indiaink

dcooney4 said:


> So far so good. He had to have spinal surgery yesterday. He injured his back but we don’t even know how and things got worse rapidly . So yesterday he had an MRI and then went right in to surgery. Now they will keep him for a few days . So any good thoughts or prayers are appreciated.
> That is a photo I took just before I realized he was not looking to cheerful.
> View attachment 4935532


Awwww good boy! Such a good boy. Is he a puggle? What's his name?


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> So far so good. He had to have spinal surgery yesterday. He injured his back but we don’t even know how and things got worse rapidly . So yesterday he had an MRI and then went right in to surgery. Now they will keep him for a few days . So any good thoughts or prayers are appreciated.
> That is a photo I took just before I realized he was not looking to cheerful.
> View attachment 4935532



Love and prayers for him


----------



## Katinahat

Katinahat said:


> I managed to add carrying a third bag for December when nipping out to pick up some essential food shopping. Mulberry Tessie Oxblood hobo. It’s a great winter shopping bag. I normally use it lots but clearly haven’t been out much as it’s not been carried. Most of my shopping has been online this Christmas. This photo doesn’t do justice to the gorgeously thick leather and belt like shoulder strap .
> View attachment 4935282
> 
> 
> Bags carried in December:
> 1. Mulberry new Alexa Icon
> 2. Coach Signature Central Zip Tote
> 3. Mulberry Tessie Hobo


Adding a 4th December bag - still very practical. Kate Spade nylon/leather crossbody tote for walking the dog with my mother-in-law and DDs.




1. Mulberry new Alexa Icon
2. Coach Signature Central Zip Tote
3. Mulberry Tessie Hobo
4. Kate Spade Daily Small
Satchel 

Just one to add to meet challenge.


----------



## Vintage Leather

jblended said:


> So helpful, and I wasn't even the one who asked you the question! I'll put this into practice, thank you!
> 
> 
> This!
> I was saying to a friend via PM earlier on, I've been thinking about how far away I am from the person I want to be; how I want to be a better, more helpful, more generous, kinder person moving forward. But as I read this line, it occurred to me how grateful I am for the person I was and currently am, because everyone has to learn to crawl before they walk. Hoping I can leave behind the lesser-than version of myself that doesn't fit anymore- along with any material belongings that come with that- and grow into more.
> I know I've strayed away from the point you were making, but I find that I learn so much in the way of unexpected "extras" from everyone's posts.



I think one of my hardest parts is seeing all the “mes” I used to be. The Japanese woodblock collector, the 1930-1970s animation expert, the restorer, the Pearl dealer. The poet and the painter and the glass artist. I’m not that person any more. But I miss her. So I held onto her “stuff” in case she came back - does that make any sense all?

And now I have to say “look, she’s left. And I’m here. So, let’s make space for the me of now, and not the person I used to be.”


----------



## doni

dcooney4 said:


> I am sure she will be back to start the new year thread.


All the best to her!


----------



## Vintage Leather

dcooney4 said:


> So far so good. He had to have spinal surgery yesterday. He injured his back but we don’t even know how and things got worse rapidly . So yesterday he had an MRI and then went right in to surgery. Now they will keep him for a few days . So any good thoughts or prayers are appreciated.
> That is a photo I took just before I realized he was not looking to cheerful.
> View attachment 4935532



poor baby! All the love and prayers. Please let us know when he’s pulled through!


----------



## BowieFan1971

The pre-loved Abbey hobo tote finally came! Here she is all cleaned up and a little ribbon for pizzazz. 
The size is perfect for this style bag. Not too big!


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> The pre-loved Abbey hobo tote finally came! Here she is all cleaned up and a little ribbon for pizzazz.
> The size is perfect for this style bag. Not too big!
> View attachment 4936013
> View attachment 4936015



You may want to run that bag past Ghstdeamer, I remember contrast stitching on that cw


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I realized it will be too hot for a scarf around my neck 80% of the year in Atlanta, where we are moving. My scarf collection will be neglected! I've been curating it for years.
> 
> So....I got a bit of attention off of buying bags by starting the process of building a vintage-silk-&embroidery-kimono-sash-as-belt to cinch my new(thank you liposuction, I know this was the easy way out via thousands of dollars rather than hard work so feel free to think less of me --I kinda do, too!), smaller waist that I think will go great with my wardrobe. I've bought 5 ($30 or less) belts.  I'm about to get a sixth (  And 9 silk kimonos as stylish house robes.



Relax, please. There´s no judging on here! You decided to have the liposuction done and are happy with the result- that´s all that counts! Enjoy your new tiny waist and please show us the obi belts and kimonos once you get them!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

cowgirlsboots said:


> Relax, please. There´s no judging on here! You decided to have the liposuction done and are happy with the result- that´s all that counts! Enjoy your new tiny waist and please show us the obi belts and kimonos once you get them!


Oh my posts should always be taken with a VERY firmly planted tongue in your cheek. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 my favorite one


----------



## BowieFan1971

papertiger said:


> You may want to run that bag past Ghstdeamer, I remember contrast stitching on that cw


I posted it on the Gucci authentication thread. Though I Googled and looked at other ones of the same bag after you said that and saw some with and some without contrast stitching...


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Aw...poor puppy. Hope he is ok.


Thank you! So far so good. The hospital sent me a photo of him he looked so sad but he was sitting up.


----------



## dcooney4

indiaink said:


> Awwww good boy! Such a good boy. Is he a puggle? What's his name?


He is a beagle mixed with Pekingese and a bit of terrier at least that is what the Dna report said. His name is Ryder.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Love and prayers for him


Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Adding a 4th December bag - still very practical. Kate Spade nylon/leather crossbody tote for walking the dog with my mother-in-law and DDs.
> 
> View attachment 4935824
> 
> 
> 1. Mulberry new Alexa Icon
> 2. Coach Signature Central Zip Tote
> 3. Mulberry Tessie Hobo
> 4. Kate Spade Daily Small
> Satchel
> 
> Just one to add to meet challenge.


Way to go and it is very cute too.


----------



## dcooney4

Vintage Leather said:


> I think one of my hardest parts is seeing all the “mes” I used to be. The Japanese woodblock collector, the 1930-1970s animation expert, the restorer, the Pearl dealer. The poet and the painter and the glass artist. I’m not that person any more. But I miss her. So I held onto her “stuff” in case she came back - does that make any sense all?
> 
> And now I have to say “look, she’s left. And I’m here. So, let’s make space for the me of now, and not the person I used to be.”


I can understand that. Sometimes having all that stuff laying around is to much pressure and not leaving room to be creative in another way.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> The pre-loved Abbey hobo tote finally came! Here she is all cleaned up and a little ribbon for pizzazz.
> The size is perfect for this style bag. Not too big!
> View attachment 4936013
> View attachment 4936015


Congrats and wear it in good health.


----------



## dcooney4

Elaine incase your reading and not posting , I hope all is well and your are healing quickly. Hugs!


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> The pre-loved Abbey hobo tote finally came! Here she is all cleaned up and a little ribbon for pizzazz.
> The size is perfect for this style bag. Not too big!
> View attachment 4936013
> View attachment 4936015


Looks great. So classic and what a great shape.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I also hope Elaine is well!


----------



## doni

All the best to @ElainePG 



dcooney4 said:


> Don’t know what number usage I am up to. Decided to put my new leather bow on this bag till Christmas. Then it goes on the black or brown bags. Needed to feel a bit of Christmas cheer today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4935554



I am not into bag charms. At all. But somehow I love this! Must be the Christmas nut in me.



Vintage Leather said:


> I think one of my hardest parts is seeing all the “mes” I used to be. The Japanese woodblock collector, the 1930-1970s animation expert, the restorer, the Pearl dealer. The poet and the painter and the glass artist. I’m not that person any more. But I miss her. So I held onto her “stuff” in case she came back - does that make any sense all?
> 
> And now I have to say “look, she’s left. And I’m here. So, let’s make space for the me of now, and not the person I used to be.”



Oh, it makes so much sense.
In a way, you are and will always be all of them. Just the fact that you have so many interests says so much about your personality!
You could keep a small memento of each of your lives, and let go the rest.

There was a tale I had in a book as a child. It was about this old lady with her chest of drawers and the children in her family would come, open a drawer, select an object (a pin cushion, a handkerchief...) and she would tell a story brought up by the memories stored in that object. I wanted to be that old lady when I grew old!



dcooney4 said:


> Thank you! So far so good. The hospital sent me a photo of him he looked so sad but he was sitting up.



Very happy it went well, the poor little thing.


----------



## doni

So you may remember that H Faco Box Clutch I bought on an impulse. I went to pick it up today. It comes in the original discolored orange H box and on top, the seller had placed a handwritten note. It wishes me happy Christmas and it explains that the bag had belonged to the seller’s mother in law who was “_a lover of beautiful things_”. The seller hopes I will honor her memory by carrying and enjoying the clutch.

I found the message so sweet and moving, I have not opened the box but placed it directly under the Christmas tree. When I open it tomorrow (can‘t wait) I will send a greeting to that fellow lover of beautiful things, wherever she is.


----------



## More bags

Vintage Leather said:


> One thing I should probably start by saying - this year, I’ve moved, cleared my place in the mountains to make room for renters, and got several boxes of stuff from my dear parents. For the first time in 6 years, all my stuff is in one location. And it’s a lot
> 
> My stats are only counting sales, not donations or trash.
> 
> So. Tips.
> 
> 1) All of the current decluttering books talk about doing things by category. I challenge Kondo-sama to declutter by category when there’s over 100 mystery boxes that need to be moved or eliminated in three weeks. I give myself 15 minutes per box for decluttering. If I can’t do it in that, I take a quick photograph and move to the next thing.
> 
> 2) haul out trash immediately.
> 
> 3) have a staging area for sales. Everything listed goes in that one area.
> 
> Everything that survives this initial deep cut needs to have a home out of site and be put in its home. After i finish my hour of decluttering, stop. Start on my hour of processing. Do not give in to the blandishments if “just one more box.”
> 
> 4) if it’s bulky, list it cheap. Jewelry, I can wait to sell. Bags, nutcrackers, Radko ornaments. Those are bulky - let them move on
> 
> 5) if I haven’t used it in 5 to 10 years, I’m not going to. I had a half dozen bags I was going to restore; I saw myself as a DocRide-in-Training at one point in my life. But I never got past the initial steps. I listed and sold them cheap. Because it feels good to let go versions of yourself that no longer fit.
> 
> 6) if it’s a good candidate for consignment (for example, clothes and shoes, any brand of bag where lowballs and authenticity questions will drive me completely insane...) haul it out once a week. Don’t let it linger but don’t waste the gas.  Once a week is a good compromise.
> 
> 7) Consignment for things that need to be seen. Facebook groups for specialty items (collectibles, art supplies). Ebay for things you want gone quickly but don’t mind paying for shipping. Posh for clothes and accessories that you don’t care how quickly they move, you just don’t want to deal with shipping. Galleries for art
> 
> but most importantly
> 
> 7) know why you’re doing this. Honestly, it’s exhausting and sometimes I wonder if I’d be better off walking away. But first I decided I wanted a house. And the money came in handy; I sold enough to cover moving expenses.
> I’m still going because I know I want my mental health and to reduce stress. And I decided I want a pair of earrings.
> I hope that’s helpful.


This is outstanding, informative and well written. Thank you for sharing your thought.
My favourite was:
7) know why you’re doing this. ... And the money came in handy; I sold enough to cover moving expenses.
I’m still going because I know I want my mental health and to reduce stress. And I decided I want a pair of earrings.

Congratulations on all of your processing, best wishes with your move and please show off your earrings!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks ! I just wanted to wear something that could be cleaned in case my dog got sicker on the way to the veterinary specialist. So for that it was perfect.





dcooney4 said:


> So far so good. He had to have spinal surgery yesterday. He injured his back but we don’t even know how and things got worse rapidly . So yesterday he had an MRI and then went right in to surgery. Now they will keep him for a few days . So any good thoughts or prayers are appreciated.
> That is a photo I took just before I realized he was not looking to cheerful.
> View attachment 4935532


Best wishes to Ryder on recovering from his surgery.


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Let´s put it like this: I´m trying hard to only shop my own wardrobe.
> I certainly have not succeeded in doing so this year, *but:*
> 
> I have learned not to buy random bags even when the prices on the preloved market were too good to be true and I was yearning for a pick-me-up
> 
> I have done a lot of research on bags I thought I´d love and then only bought the ones I really was sure about and crossed the others off my list including bags I now know I only wanted, because I thought "I had to have them" (brand!)
> 
> I have sold bags I did not love
> 
> I have bought bags I truly love
> 
> *Thank-you to this thread! It has changed my bag behaviour very much to the better plus I´ve had the pleasure and honour to meet wonderful people! *


You had a lot of success this year, congratulations!


cowgirlsboots said:


> December bags...
> 
> ...no bag, barely a humble slg.
> This manicure case is always by my side.
> The instruments inside were a Christmas present from my boy-friend´s Mum 30 years ago. They used to live in their original very 90ies white leather/fake croc covered plastic case until it became too shabby 3 or 4 years ago.
> I found this replacement at a car boot sale for 1 glorious Euro. It´s so nice with its lovely suede lining and smooth leather upper.


Great upgrade @cowgirlsboots!


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> So helpful, and I wasn't even the one who asked you the question! I'll put this into practice, thank you!
> 
> 
> This!
> I was saying to a friend via PM earlier on, I've been thinking about how far away I am from the person I want to be; how I want to be a better, more helpful, more generous, kinder person moving forward. But as I read this line, it occurred to me how grateful I am for the person I was and currently am, because everyone has to learn to crawl before they walk. Hoping I can leave behind the lesser-than version of myself that doesn't fit anymore- along with any material belongings that come with that- and grow into more.
> I know I've strayed away from the point you were making, but I find that I learn so much in the way of unexpected "extras" from everyone's posts.


We are always changing and evolving...it’s natural. The world does not stop doing it and we adapt along with it. We can’t stop the river, nor can we try to stop moving in it. The current keeps going and will start to erode us if we do. The best we can do is try to stay pointed in the right direction and guide ourselves while riding it. Remain true to your core values, your core self.....that is staying pointed in the right direction. Using that direction as a guide for steering...that is using our core self to guide our thoughts and actions. But the world is what the world is...sometimes there is a lot of turbulence and things move very fast. Sometimes we veer off course, but we are still moving. At those times we do the best we can with what we are able to do. That’s it. Our journey ends on the day we die and until then we will never reach our destination, just stay true to the right path to get there.
My dad once told me something I have never forgotten...the day we stop learning is the day we die. There are several ways to apply this, but all are true.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Best wishes to Ryder on recovering from his surgery.


Thank you!


----------



## keodi

Katinahat said:


> I’ve clearly done even more retail therapy than I thought (and I knew it was a lot)! Last week I received a gift with a thank you card for shopping with them from a well known department store!
> View attachment 4935514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my defence losing 34pounds has meant I needed quite a lot of new clothes!


congratulations! I'm so happy for you and your huge accomplishments!


dcooney4 said:


> So far so good. He had to have spinal surgery yesterday. He injured his back but we don’t even know how and things got worse rapidly . So yesterday he had an MRI and then went right in to surgery. Now they will keep him for a few days . So any good thoughts or prayers are appreciated.
> That is a photo I took just before I realized he was not looking to cheerful.
> View attachment 4935532


Aww such a cute face! i'm wishing him well, and a speedy recovery!


momasaurus said:


> Congrats on getting some grail scarves! Well, *I bought 17 scarves/shawls and sold 7. *Not great, but that's about average for me each year.
> I also have advice from @papertiger, @More bags, and others right next to my wishlist! This thread does help me a lot.


You did a great job culling actually!
@ElainePG , I'm wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## Katinahat

Katinahat said:


> Adding a 4th December bag - still very practical. Kate Spade nylon/leather crossbody tote for walking the dog with my mother-in-law and DDs.
> 
> View attachment 4935824
> 
> 
> 1. Mulberry new Alexa Icon
> 2. Coach Signature Central Zip Tote
> 3. Mulberry Tessie Hobo
> 4. Kate Spade Daily Small
> Satchel
> 
> Just one to add to meet challenge.


Added one more bag to make the 5 challenge for this month. I had to walk to an appointment near the centre of the city in which I live this afternoon. I was going to take my new Alexa but thought I’d branch out and carry a different bag for this challenge! Mulberry Mini Cara seemed the perfect option for the 5.5km walk each way. Big enough for essentials, small enough to carry easily and wears as a backpack so very practical. I love the Steel Blue colour and quilting on this bag. The leather is thick but really soft and feels so good!




1. Mulberry new Alexa Icon
2. Coach Signature Central Zip Tote
3. Mulberry Tessie Hobo
4. Kate Spade Daily Small
Satchel
5. Mulberry mini Cara


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

@ElainePG, wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Added one more bag to make the 5 challenge for this month. I had to walk to an appointment near the centre of the city in which I live this afternoon. I was going to take my new Alexa but thought I’d branch out and carry a different bag for this challenge! Mulberry Mini Cara seemed the perfect option for the 5.5km walk each way. Big enough for essentials, small enough to carry easily and wears as a backpack so very practical. I love the Steel Blue colour and quilting on this bag. The leather is thick but really soft and feels so good!
> 
> View attachment 4936686
> 
> 
> 1. Mulberry new Alexa Icon
> 2. Coach Signature Central Zip Tote
> 3. Mulberry Tessie Hobo
> 4. Kate Spade Daily Small
> Satchel
> 5. Mulberry mini Cara


I adore this backpack. So pretty!


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> Added one more bag to make the 5 challenge for this month. I had to walk to an appointment near the centre of the city in which I live this afternoon. I was going to take my new Alexa but thought I’d branch out and carry a different bag for this challenge! Mulberry Mini Cara seemed the perfect option for the 5.5km walk each way. Big enough for essentials, small enough to carry easily and wears as a backpack so very practical. I love the Steel Blue colour and quilting on this bag. The leather is thick but really soft and feels so good!
> 
> View attachment 4936686
> 
> 
> 1. Mulberry new Alexa Icon
> 2. Coach Signature Central Zip Tote
> 3. Mulberry Tessie Hobo
> 4. Kate Spade Daily Small
> Satchel
> 5. Mulberry mini Cara



Fantastic Steel Blue colour


----------



## cowgirlsboots

doni said:


> Oh, it makes so much sense.
> In a way, you are and will always be all of them. Just the fact that you have so many interests says so much about your personality!
> You could keep a small memento of each of your lives, and let go the rest.
> 
> There was a tale I had in a book as a child. It was about this old lady with her chest of drawers and the children in her family would come, open a drawer, select an object (a pin cushion, a handkerchief...) and she would tell a story brought up by the memories stored in that object. I wanted to be that old lady when I grew old!



Didn´t Marlene Dietrich pack a suitcase of all important things of each episode of her life and store them away? I heard this story somewhere and loved the idea. My suitcases would have to be trunks, though, I fear...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

doni said:


> So you may remember that H Faco Box Clutch I bought on an impulse. I went to pick it up today. It comes in the original discolored orange H box and on top, the seller had placed a handwritten note. It wishes me happy Christmas and it explains that the bag had belonged to the seller’s mother in law who was “_a lover of beautiful things_”. The seller hopes I would honor her memory by carrying and enjoying the clutch.
> 
> I found the message so sweet and moving, I have not opened the box but placed it directly under the Christmas tree. When I open it tomorrow (can‘t wait) I will send a greeting to that fellow lover of beautiful things, wherever she is.
> 
> View attachment 4936443



What a lovely story! It brings a little tear into my eyes. May I join you raising a glass to the lady- and her daughter in law? I love it when things come with a story and sentimentality attached. Enjoy this bag! Happy Christmas!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> You had a lot of success this year, congratulations!
> 
> Great upgrade @cowgirlsboots!



Thank-you so much @More bags! This thread a huge impact on me this year. When I joined I was totally overwhelmed by that strange longing to get a handbag of status, to prove I can do this and you all picked me up in a warm embrace and picked my confused mind, brought me on the track of getting to know myself, find out what I really like, actually curate not only my handbags, but lots of other belongings and aspects of my life, too. 
I´ve learned so much this year and not only about bags, found knowledge as a background and last but not least quite a few handbags I truly love and that are exactly me!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

All my best wishes for a speedy recovery to you @ElainePG!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Wishing all of you Merry Christmas! 




We put up our Christmas tree this afternoon. It might not be a classic beauty, but it´s perfect to us: the tree came from our yard. It was growing out of a wall and would have had to be cut anyway. The baubles and lights came from a garbage pile at the curb years ago. Some old lady must have died or moved to an old peoples´home and all her "worthless" belongings ended at the curb- the baubles carefully packed in their original grey cardboard boxes.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> Wishing all of you Merry Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 4936879
> 
> 
> We put up our Christmas tree this afternoon. It might not be a classic beauty, but it´s perfect to us: the tree came from our yard. It was growing out of a wall and would have had to be cut anyway. The baubles and lights came from a garbage pile at the curb years ago. Some old lady must have died or moved to an old peoples´home and all her "worthless" belongings ended at the curb- the baubles carefully packed in their original grey cardboard boxes.


A Charlie Brown Christmas tree! Lovely, all the same.


----------



## Vintage Leather

cowgirlsboots said:


> Wishing all of you Merry Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 4936879
> 
> 
> We put up our Christmas tree this afternoon. It might not be a classic beauty, but it´s perfect to us: the tree came from our yard. It was growing out of a wall and would have had to be cut anyway. The baubles and lights came from a garbage pile at the curb years ago. Some old lady must have died or moved to an old peoples´home and all her "worthless" belongings ended at the curb- the baubles carefully packed in their original grey cardboard boxes.


That’s such a gorgeous tree!  

I was thinking of you the other day. I was unpacking and discovered I had used my Trailer Trash scarf as dunnage. And since you’re the Queen of Dior... I thought I’d share another piece from the collection. (Sorry about the wrinkles!)


----------



## jblended

I may have just ruined one of my bags.  
It was one that was gifted to me years ago and I just couldn't fall in love with it. I had it set aside to donate until I got this nutty idea to pull it out and experiment.
I've been wanting a yellow bag but wasn't sure how much wear I'd get out of one. I decided to dye this bag to test out the colour before buying a 'proper' yellow bag. Well, the dye is from a local art supply store, not my usual Angelus brand dye. 
It is leather dye but it doesn't work like it. It kind of sits on top of the leather like a layer of makeup. 
The colour is great, sitting somewhere in between butter and canary. It's a very soft yellow but still a great 'pop'. However, the paint is chalky and the leather has now lost its natural feel. Not good at all!
Now I have to strip this rubbish quality dye off. Grrr! I'm not sure what state the leather will be in afterwards. I'm hopeful the bag can be fixed up with some conditioner and dyed again with proper dye, but I feel like it was a bad decision to touch it in the first place.
The experiment has confirmed to me that I'd definitely enjoy a small yellow bag, and I'm happy I didn't use this dye on a good quality vintage bag as I'd original planned. An error like that would have been unforgivable.
I won't use anything but Angelus from now on. There's nothing as good.


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> I may have just ruined one of my bags.
> It was one that was gifted to me years ago and I just couldn't fall in love with it. I had it set aside to donate until I got this nutty idea to pull it out and experiment.
> I've been wanting a yellow bag but wasn't sure how much wear I'd get out of one. I decided to dye this bag to test out the colour before buying a 'proper' yellow bag. Well, the dye is from a local art supply store, not my usual Angelus brand dye.
> It is leather dye but it doesn't work like it. It kind of sits on top of the leather like a layer of makeup.
> The colour is great, sitting somewhere in between butter and canary. It's a very soft yellow but still a great 'pop'. However, the paint is chalky and the leather has now lost its natural feel. Not good at all!
> Now I have to strip this rubbish quality dye off. Grrr! I'm not sure what state the leather will be in afterwards. I'm hopeful the bag can be fixed up with some conditioner and dyed again with proper dye, but I feel like it was a bad decision to touch it in the first place.
> The experiment has confirmed to me that I'd definitely enjoy a small yellow bag, and I'm happy I didn't use this dye on a good quality vintage bag as I'd original planned. An error like that would have been unforgivable.
> I won't use anything but Angelus from now on. There's nothing as good.


Hope it comes out! I read about Coach fans “dunking” their old Coaches all the time. You may want to check out some of the repair and restore threads there, like Coach Rehab and Rescue. They are serious!
From experience...watch out for linings. They can bleed onto the leather and stain it...ask me how I know...


----------



## momasaurus

doni said:


> There was a tale I had in a book as a child. It was about this old lady with her chest of drawers and the children in her family would come, open a drawer, select an object (a pin cushion, a handkerchief...) and she would tell a story brought up by the memories stored in that object. I wanted to be that old lady when I grew old!
> 
> 
> 
> Very happy it went well, the poor little thing.


This is lovely! I would be glad if my memory were still in working order. Maybe storing memories in objects is a good technique!


----------



## momasaurus

doni said:


> So you may remember that H Faco Box Clutch I bought on an impulse. I went to pick it up today. It comes in the original discolored orange H box and on top, the seller had placed a handwritten note. It wishes me happy Christmas and it explains that the bag had belonged to the seller’s mother in law who was “_a lover of beautiful things_”. The seller hopes I will honor her memory by carrying and enjoying the clutch.
> 
> I found the message so sweet and moving, I have not opened the box but placed it directly under the Christmas tree. When I open it tomorrow (can‘t wait) I will send a greeting to that fellow lover of beautiful things, wherever she is.
> 
> View attachment 4936443


How wonderful! This is the best part of not always buying new things from the boutique.


----------



## momasaurus

Katinahat said:


> Added one more bag to make the 5 challenge for this month. I had to walk to an appointment near the centre of the city in which I live this afternoon. I was going to take my new Alexa but thought I’d branch out and carry a different bag for this challenge! Mulberry Mini Cara seemed the perfect option for the 5.5km walk each way. Big enough for essentials, small enough to carry easily and wears as a backpack so very practical. I love the Steel Blue colour and quilting on this bag. The leather is thick but really soft and feels so good!
> 
> View attachment 4936686
> 
> 
> 1. Mulberry new Alexa Icon
> 2. Coach Signature Central Zip Tote
> 3. Mulberry Tessie Hobo
> 4. Kate Spade Daily Small
> Satchel
> 5. Mulberry mini Cara


Oooooh yes, this is so beautiful. I adore the color!!! And the quilting. Very nice hard/soft balance. Plus silver hardware. Drooling!


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> Wishing all of you Merry Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 4936879
> 
> 
> We put up our Christmas tree this afternoon. It might not be a classic beauty, but it´s perfect to us: the tree came from our yard. It was growing out of a wall and would have had to be cut anyway. The baubles and lights came from a garbage pile at the curb years ago. Some old lady must have died or moved to an old peoples´home and all her "worthless" belongings ended at the curb- the baubles carefully packed in their original grey cardboard boxes.


This is really pretty! And the story.


----------



## jblended

BowieFan1971 said:


> Hope it comes out! I read about Coach fans “dunking” their old Coaches all the time. You may want to check out some of the repair and restore threads there, like Coach Rehab and Rescue. They are serious!
> From experience...watch out for linings. They can bleed onto the leather and stain it...ask me how I know...


I'm dunking it as we speak! 

Not sure it will survive the bath but I've got nothing to lose at this point. I never could bring myself to like the bag, and my friend got it for a bargain (I think $30 in a clearance sale). I do hope I can get it back into decent shape out of respect for the source of the leather.
I've never had a dye do what this one did (and I dye my bags regularly)! I was quite shocked at how it formed this pasty, chalky layer on top of the leather. It was like the dye was chemically reacting to the leather, lol!

Thanks for the warning about the lining! I'll keep that in mind for future endeavours; thankfully this bag has beige lining so should be ok.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Question....any of you ladies familiar with vintage Fendi canvas. I am basically done buying bags, but have one hole left. I want a cute little coated canvas shoulder or crossbody bag and have not seen an LV I love for the money they want. I have seen some in Fendi, but I know nothing about the brand’s canvas. I see it wears differently than LV/Gucci coated canvas from how some pre-loved look. Would love more info.


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> I'm dunking it as we speak!
> 
> Not sure it will survive the bath but I've got nothing to lose at this point. I never could bring myself to like the bag, and my friend got it for a bargain (I think $30 in a clearance sale). I do hope I can get it back into decent shape out of respect for the source of the leather.
> I've never had a dye do what this one did (and I dye my bags regularly)! I was quite shocked at how it formed this pasty, chalky layer on top of the leather. It was like the dye was chemically reacting to the leather, lol!
> 
> Thanks for the warning about the lining! I'll keep that in mind for future endeavours; thankfully this bag has beige lining so should be ok.


I want to hear how it turns out! What those Coach ladies do is AMAZING! What brand/leather type is the one you have? Curious to see if the same technique works as well in other types of leather than the thick chewy vintage Coach leather.

No matter what the price, I think I would about cry to get a chalky, nasty looking mess like that!


----------



## jblended

BowieFan1971 said:


> I want to hear how it turns out! What those Coach ladies do is AMAZING! What brand/leather type is the one you have? Curious to see if the same technique works as well in other types of leather than the thick chewy vintage Coach leather.


Agreed; those Coach rehabbers are incredible! 
My bag is a Vince Camuto mini bag (7x5 inches) in "bubble leather" (as per my friend's description when she got it for me). 
I know very little of the brand or their leathers so I'm also curious to see how the dunking will pan out. I'll post an update once I'm done.


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> Agreed; those Coach rehabbers are incredible!
> My bag is a Vince Camuto mini bag (7x5 inches) in "bubble leather" (as per my friend's description when she got it for me).
> I know very little of the brand or their leathers so I'm also curious to see how the dunking will pan out. I'll post an update once I'm done.


Bubble leather? Like Chanel caviar? I only have a pair of Camuto boots in saddle. Totally different leathers.

I just had a thought...if it is light color, the dye maybe responding poorly to the coating/finish on the bag. I notice some brand’s light color bags have almost more of a paint/surface coating on them rather than a dye finish that goes all the way through.


----------



## jblended

BowieFan1971 said:


> Bubble leather? Like Chanel caviar? I only have a pair of Camuto boots in saddle. Totally different leathers.
> 
> I just had a thought...if it is light color, the dye maybe responding poorly to the coating/finish on the bag. I notice some brand’s light color bags have almost more of a paint/surface coating on them rather than a dye finish that goes all the way through.


It's textured leather- quite large bumps, similar to Chanel caviar but with larger bumps. 

I prepped the bag really well, removing all the top coat and original oxblood colour before dyeing it with the yellow, so the dye wasn't reacting to the finish on the bag. I'm not sure what it was reacting to, to be honest, but it certainly responded very poorly to being applied to the leather. 

You're right about the bag only having a surface layer of paint rather than fully dyed leather. I was surprised when I prepped it to find the oxblood colour wipe cleanly away, revealing a grey-ish leather underneath. It's almost like their bags are spray painted!


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> It's textured leather- quite large bumps, similar to Chanel caviar but with larger bumps.
> 
> I prepped the bag really well, removing all the top coat and original oxblood colour before dyeing it with the yellow, so the dye wasn't reacting to the finish on the bag. I'm not sure what it was reacting to, to be honest, but it certainly responded very poorly to being applied to the leather.
> 
> You're right about the bag only having a surface layer of paint rather than fully dyed leather. I was surprised when I prepped it to find the oxblood colour wipe cleanly away, revealing a grey-ish leather underneath. It's almost like their bags are spray painted!


Wow! I understand doing that with a light color bag, but ox blood?!? How lazy is that???? Guess what brand I won’t ever buy! But that certainly ups the mystery factor on that dye, except to say it is crappy! What brand dye is it?


----------



## msd_bags

I just backread more than 10 pages! It had been hectic at work plus I got migraine and mild vertigo attack. Yesterday and today are much more relaxed, thankfully.
I managed to complete the 5-bag challenge this December!  I know I posted until bag 3 before (Proenza Schouler tote, Longchamp Le Pliage Club and Givenchy Pandora).
Bag 4 - Coach Cassie (old photo here)



Bag 5 - Saint Laurent East Side(?) tote


----------



## jblended

BowieFan1971 said:


> Wow! I understand doing that with a light color bag, but ox blood?!? How lazy is that???? Guess what brand I won’t ever buy! But that certainly ups the mystery factor on that dye, except to say it is crappy! What brand dye is it?


Yep, based on this bag I can't say I'd recommend them. Not sure if their other bags are better as it's not a brand I gravitate towards or have handled much. I've learned that I like only Coach and Hammitt at these price points ($100-350-ish). Most other brands are just letdowns.

The dye was just a random one I picked up in an art supply store. The brand name is written in what appears to be Mandarin, so I couldn't tell you!  
I picked it because the colour looked so pretty- and it _really_ is! Such a shame that it didn't work out.

*Edit to add that Angelus has never given me any issues (I've dyed bags and shoes repeatedly with no problems), and whilst I don't personally like working with Jacquard leather paints, they are still excellent and do what they're intended to do. Lesson learned: use brands that are established and do not experiment with random dyes! 



msd_bags said:


> I just backread more than 10 pages! It had been hectic at work plus I got migraine and mild vertigo attack. Yesterday and today are much more relaxed, thankfully.
> I managed to complete the 5-bag challenge this December!  I know I posted until bag 3 before (Proenza Schouler tote, Longchamp Le Pliage Club and Givenchy Pandora).
> Bag 4 - Coach Cassie (old photo here)
> 
> Bag 5 - Saint Laurent East Side(?) tote


Yay! Happy to see you back! I was wondering where you'd gone. 
So sorry to hear about the migraine and vertigo. They often come on together, unfortunately. I hope you continue to feel better. 
Love both your bags. The strap on the Saint Laurent is so much fun.

Also, you won't believe this but I found some Sapin Sapin at the Asian market and I gobbled it up! It didn't taste the same as I remembered it but it was still such fun to eat. 
Thanks for giving me the correct name.


----------



## msd_bags

I last bought a bag in July this year.  After that, the reality of people having financial difficulties during this pandemic hit me.  While I have a stable job, I felt that I have to spend more wisely.  Plus, since I have been staying more in the house, there are a lot of things I’ve noticed that need some fixing.

Maybe it’s a good thing too that I went back to an old hobby - baking.  It got my mind off bags a bit. 

Btw, I received a gift, a Coach Mercer.  In oxblood.  While I like this Coach style, I have also a beloved Mulberry Small Zipped Bayswater in oxblood!  Not exactly the same shape, but fairly close style.  But the gift is not something I can return or ask for a replacement or give to somebody else, or much more sell.  So I suppose I will keep it even if it’s some kind of a duplicate.  What would you do?


----------



## msd_bags

jblended said:


> Yep, based on this bag I can't say I'd recommend them. Not sure if their other bags are better as it's not a brand I gravitate towards or have handled much. I've learned that I like only Coach and Hammitt at these price points ($100-350-ish). Most other brands are just letdowns.
> 
> The dye was just a random one I picked up in an art supply store. The brand name is written in what appears to be Mandarin, so I couldn't tell you!
> I picked it because the colour looked so pretty- and it _really_ is! Such a shame that it didn't work out.
> 
> *Edit to add that Angelus has never given me any issues (I've dyed bags and shoes repeatedly with no problems), and whilst I don't personally like working with Jacquard leather paints, they are still excellent and do what they're intended to do. Lesson learned: use brands that are established and do not experiment with random dyes!
> 
> 
> Yay! Happy to see you back! I was wondering where you'd gone.
> So sorry to hear about the migraine and vertigo. They often come on together, unfortunately. I hope you continue to feel better.
> Love both your bags. The strap on the Saint Laurent is so much fun.
> 
> Also, you won't believe this but I found some Sapin Sapin at the Asian market and I gobbled it up! It didn't taste the same as I remembered it but it was still such fun to eat.
> Thanks for giving me the correct name.


The strap on the Saint Laurent is by Anya Hindmarch.  I find it so cute!!

Yay for the sapin-sapin!!  My sister in the US also makes it at times, from some (instant) ingredients at the Asian store.  I think the ‘authentic’ way to do it is to grind a mix of water and rice grains.  But I actually don’t know how to make one, lol!


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> Yep, based on this bag I can't say I'd recommend them. Not sure if their other bags are better as it's not a brand I gravitate towards or have handled much. I've learned that I like only Coach and Hammitt at these price points ($100-350-ish). Most other brands are just letdowns.
> 
> The dye was just a random one I picked up in an art supply store. The brand name is written in what appears to be Mandarin, so I couldn't tell you!
> I picked it because the colour looked so pretty- and it _really_ is! Such a shame that it didn't work out.
> 
> *Edit to add that Angelus has never given me any issues (I've dyed bags and shoes repeatedly with no problems), and whilst I don't personally like working with Jacquard leather paints, they are still excellent and do what they're intended to do. Lesson learned: use brands that are established and do not experiment with random dyes!
> 
> 
> Yay! Happy to see you back! I was wondering where you'd gone.
> So sorry to hear about the migraine and vertigo. They often come on together, unfortunately. I hope you continue to feel better.
> Love both your bags. The strap on the Saint Laurent is so much fun.
> 
> Also, you won't believe this but I found some Sapin Sapin at the Asian market and I gobbled it up! It didn't taste the same as I remembered it but it was still such fun to eat.
> Thanks for giving me the correct name.


This year I think I am going to play around with leather paint and dyes more. Thanks for the heads up on brands. Sometimes you get what you pay for! Keep me updated on your bag progress!


----------



## BowieFan1971

msd_bags said:


> I last bought a bag in July this year.  After that, the reality of people having financial difficulties during this pandemic hit me.  While I have a stable job, I felt that I have to spend more wisely.  Plus, since I have been staying more in the house, there are a lot of things I’ve noticed that need some fixing.
> 
> Maybe it’s a good thing too that I went back to an old hobby - baking.  It got my mind off bags a bit.
> 
> Btw, I received a gift, a Coach Mercer.  In oxblood.  While I like this Coach style, I have also a beloved Mulberry Small Zipped Bayswater in oxblood!  Not exactly the same shape, but fairly close style.  But the gift is not something I can return or ask for a replacement or give to somebody else, or much more sell.  So I suppose I will keep it even if it’s some kind of a duplicate.  What would you do?


Could you sell the Mulberry? If you can’t sell the Coach and they are similar...plus, you will get more for the Mulberry.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Katinahat said:


> Added one more bag to make the 5 challenge for this month. I had to walk to an appointment near the centre of the city in which I live this afternoon. I was going to take my new Alexa but thought I’d branch out and carry a different bag for this challenge! Mulberry Mini Cara seemed the perfect option for the 5.5km walk each way. Big enough for essentials, small enough to carry easily and wears as a backpack so very practical. I love the Steel Blue colour and quilting on this bag. The leather is thick but really soft and feels so good!
> 
> View attachment 4936686
> 
> 
> 1. Mulberry new Alexa Icon
> 2. Coach Signature Central Zip Tote
> 3. Mulberry Tessie Hobo
> 4. Kate Spade Daily Small
> Satchel
> 5. Mulberry mini Cara


Ohmigoodness - this is adorbs, and I love the color! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Wishing all of you Merry Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 4936879
> 
> 
> We put up our Christmas tree this afternoon. It might not be a classic beauty, but it´s perfect to us: the tree came from our yard. It was growing out of a wall and would have had to be cut anyway. The baubles and lights came from a garbage pile at the curb years ago. Some old lady must have died or moved to an old peoples´home and all her "worthless" belongings ended at the curb- the baubles carefully packed in their original grey cardboard boxes.


Merry Christmas sweetheart - I love this tree!
I'm glad you've rescued someone's once loved treasures and adopted them as your own - that is lovely.  


msd_bags said:


> I just backread more than 10 pages! It had been hectic at work plus I got migraine and mild vertigo attack. Yesterday and today are much more relaxed, thankfully.
> I managed to complete the 5-bag challenge this December!  I know I posted until bag 3 before (Proenza Schouler tote, Longchamp Le Pliage Club and Givenchy Pandora).
> Bag 4 - Coach Cassie (old photo here)
> View attachment 4937072
> 
> 
> Bag 5 - Saint Laurent East Side(?) tote
> View attachment 4937074


Goodness - I'm glad you're feeling better! 
I think the Cassie is a really cute bag, and this pink color is so fun! 


msd_bags said:


> I last bought a bag in July this year.  After that, the reality of people having financial difficulties during this pandemic hit me.  While I have a stable job, I felt that I have to spend more wisely.  Plus, since I have been staying more in the house, there are a lot of things I’ve noticed that need some fixing.
> 
> Maybe it’s a good thing too that I went back to an old hobby - baking.  It got my mind off bags a bit.
> 
> Btw, I received a gift, a Coach Mercer.  In oxblood.  While I like this Coach style, I have also a beloved Mulberry Small Zipped Bayswater in oxblood!  Not exactly the same shape, but fairly close style.  But the gift is not something I can return or ask for a replacement or give to somebody else, or much more sell.  So I suppose I will keep it even if it’s some kind of a duplicate.  What would you do?


Ohhh - that's a tough one. I would hate to get rid of a beloved purse, just because I had one that was similar. I might put the Coach in the closet, and maybe use it on the days you'd normally carry the Mulberry, but the weather is bad.


----------



## jblended

msd_bags said:


> Btw, I received a gift, a Coach Mercer. In oxblood. While I like this Coach style, I have also a beloved Mulberry Small Zipped Bayswater in oxblood! Not exactly the same shape, but fairly close style. But the gift is not something I can return or ask for a replacement or give to somebody else, or much more sell. So I suppose I will keep it even if it’s some kind of a duplicate. What would you do?


I would re-gift the Mercer since it's brand new, if at all possible. Do you know anyone who could use a professional bag like that but perhaps could not afford to buy one for themselves?
Or if you're willing and able, there are charities for people looking to return to the workforce like Dress for Success (or similar alternatives) where a bag like that would really give someone a big step up as they start or return to their careers. Especially this year given how many will be unemployed and looking to start over.
Of course, you can choose to keep it and enjoy it. They may be similar bags but they're not exact duplicates, so perhaps you'd find the Coach fits in well in your bag closet somehow without competing with the Mulberry? They're both special bags!



msd_bags said:


> Yay for the sapin-sapin!! My sister in the US also makes it at times, from some (instant) ingredients at the Asian store. I think the ‘authentic’ way to do it is to grind a mix of water and rice grains. But I actually don’t know how to make one, lol!


What a great idea! I'll look for the instant stuff when I'm next at the store. I would never be able to make it authentically, but I think I can do the 'just add water' approach and not mess it up, lol.
They had some fresh Ube and I really wanted to grab one, but I wouldn't know what to do with it. I'll be looking at some easy recipes so that I can buy one next time as well and experiment in the kitchen.
If nothing else, this will bring back fond memories. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> This year I think I am going to play around with leather paint and dyes more. Thanks for the heads up on brands. Sometimes you get what you pay for! Keep me updated on your bag progress!


How exciting! It can be a lot of fun to change up the look of a bag entirely.
Unfortunately, this bag is not faring well. Most of the yellow dye has come off, but some of it is stubbornly adhered to the leather. It just looks bad. 
The bag itself has kept its shape and should be good to use after it dries. I'll either dye it black and let it go since I never liked it much, or I'll buy some Angelus dye in yellow and do the job correctly. I'll decide later.


----------



## More bags

Vintage Leather said:


> I think one of my hardest parts is seeing all the “mes” I used to be. The Japanese woodblock collector, the 1930-1970s animation expert, the restorer, the Pearl dealer. The poet and the painter and the glass artist. I’m not that person any more. But I miss her. So I held onto her “stuff” in case she came back - does that make any sense all?
> 
> And now I have to say “look, she’s left. And I’m here. So, let’s make space for the me of now, and not the person I used to be.”


You have a lot of interests, it totally makes sense to me that you honour her things. All of those interests have played a part in making who you are today. Can you take a photo of groups of those artifacts and create a photo collage before releasing some items that might make someone else happy?


----------



## More bags

doni said:


> So you may remember that H Faco Box Clutch I bought on an impulse. I went to pick it up today. It comes in the original discolored orange H box and on top, the seller had placed a handwritten note. It wishes me happy Christmas and it explains that the bag had belonged to the seller’s mother in law who was “_a lover of beautiful things_”. The seller hopes I will honor her memory by carrying and enjoying the clutch.
> 
> I found the message so sweet and moving, I have not opened the box but placed it directly under the Christmas tree. When I open it tomorrow (can‘t wait) I will send a greeting to that fellow lover of beautiful things, wherever she is.
> 
> View attachment 4936443


I am glad you bought this clutch. What a lovely message from the seller. I’ve read in some (H?) threads that we are merely caretakers of these beautiful things ... I hope you enjoy your new clutch.
*Happiest of holidays to everyone and sending wishes for a better 2021!*


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> Added one more bag to make the 5 challenge for this month. I had to walk to an appointment near the centre of the city in which I live this afternoon. I was going to take my new Alexa but thought I’d branch out and carry a different bag for this challenge! Mulberry Mini Cara seemed the perfect option for the 5.5km walk each way. Big enough for essentials, small enough to carry easily and wears as a backpack so very practical. I love the Steel Blue colour and quilting on this bag. The leather is thick but really soft and feels so good!
> 
> View attachment 4936686
> 
> 
> 1. Mulberry new Alexa Icon
> 2. Coach Signature Central Zip Tote
> 3. Mulberry Tessie Hobo
> 4. Kate Spade Daily Small
> Satchel
> 5. Mulberry mini Cara


This mini Cara is so pretty. I enjoyed the pics of the bags you carried, a beautiful selection!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you so much @More bags! This thread a huge impact on me this year. When I joined I was totally overwhelmed by that strange longing to get a handbag of status, to prove I can do this and you all picked me up in a warm embrace and picked my confused mind, brought me on the track of getting to know myself, find out what I really like, actually curate not only my handbags, but lots of other belongings and aspects of my life, too.
> I´ve learned so much this year and not only about bags, found knowledge as a background and last but not least quite a few handbags I truly love and that are exactly me!


I admire your strong sense of self and that you’ve searched for and found a number of beautiful bags that delight you and bring you joy!


cowgirlsboots said:


> Wishing all of you Merry Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 4936879
> 
> 
> We put up our Christmas tree this afternoon. It might not be a classic beauty, but it´s perfect to us: the tree came from our yard. It was growing out of a wall and would have had to be cut anyway. The baubles and lights came from a garbage pile at the curb years ago. Some old lady must have died or moved to an old peoples´home and all her "worthless" belongings ended at the curb- the baubles carefully packed in their original grey cardboard boxes.


Beautiful tree and I like your story of caring for someone else’s once treasured items and making them your own, like @doni and her new to her clutch.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I last bought a bag in July this year.  After that, the reality of people having financial difficulties during this pandemic hit me.  While I have a stable job, I felt that I have to spend more wisely.  Plus, since I have been staying more in the house, there are a lot of things I’ve noticed that need some fixing.
> 
> Maybe it’s a good thing too that I went back to an old hobby - baking.  It got my mind off bags a bit.
> 
> Btw, I received a gift, a Coach Mercer.  In oxblood.  While I like this Coach style, I have also a beloved Mulberry Small Zipped Bayswater in oxblood!  Not exactly the same shape, but fairly close style.  But the gift is not something I can return or ask for a replacement or give to somebody else, or much more sell.  So I suppose I will keep it even if it’s some kind of a duplicate.  What would you do?


Wear it when I know the person is going to see it on me. Then I hold it for a year or two and sell. Though sometimes I end up really liking it once I have given it a chance.


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> I would re-gift the Mercer since it's brand new, if at all possible. Do you know anyone who could use a professional bag like that but perhaps could not afford to buy one for themselves?
> Or if you're willing and able, there are charities for people looking to return to the workforce like Dress for Success (or similar alternatives) where a bag like that would really give someone a big step up as they start or return to their careers. Especially this year given how many will be unemployed and looking to start over.
> Of course, you can choose to keep it and enjoy it. They may be similar bags but they're not exact duplicates, so perhaps you'd find the Coach fits in well in your bag closet somehow without competing with the Mulberry? They're both special bags!
> 
> 
> What a great idea! I'll look for the instant stuff when I'm next at the store. I would never be able to make it authentically, but I think I can do the 'just add water' approach and not mess it up, lol.
> They had some fresh Ube and I really wanted to grab one, but I wouldn't know what to do with it. I'll be looking at some easy recipes so that I can buy one next time as well and experiment in the kitchen.
> If nothing else, this will bring back fond memories.
> 
> How exciting! It can be a lot of fun to change up the look of a bag entirely.
> Unfortunately, this bag is not faring well. Most of the yellow dye has come off, but some of it is stubbornly adhered to the leather. It just looks bad.
> The bag itself has kept its shape and should be good to use after it dries. I'll either dye it black and let it go since I never liked it much, or I'll buy some Angelus dye in yellow and do the job correctly. I'll decide later.


Sorry to hear it didn’t all come out...but nice to know the bag is not completely dead.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Bag #6(?)
Vintage 1998 Speedy 25 to coordinate with the vintage Cartier scarf my SIL just sent as a Christmas gift. Picking up last minute groceries never looked so chic!


----------



## jblended

More bags said:


> Can you take a photo of groups of those artifacts and create a photo collage before releasing some items that might make someone else happy?


Brilliant idea!

_____
Which reminds me, I meant to comment on these points earlier and forgot! ....


Vintage Leather said:


> I think one of my hardest parts is seeing all the “mes” I used to be. The Japanese woodblock collector, the 1930-1970s animation expert, the restorer, the Pearl dealer. The poet and the painter and the glass artist. I’m not that person any more. But I miss her. So I held onto her “stuff” in case she came back - does that make any sense all?
> 
> And now I have to say “look, she’s left. And I’m here. So, let’s make space for the me of now, and not the person I used to be.”


This makes so much sense to me. It's exactly where I'm at right now. I feel like this year has both taken me back to my roots, my core values, but also forced me to change. I'm not the 'me' I used to be and now I have to make space for the person I'm growing into.


BowieFan1971 said:


> We are always changing and evolving...it’s natural. The world does not stop doing it and we adapt along with it. We can’t stop the river, nor can we try to stop moving in it. The current keeps going and will start to erode us if we do. The best we can do is try to stay pointed in the right direction and guide ourselves while riding it. Remain true to your core values, your core self.....that is staying pointed in the right direction. Using that direction as a guide for steering...that is using our core self to guide our thoughts and actions. But the world is what the world is...sometimes there is a lot of turbulence and things move very fast. Sometimes we veer off course, but we are still moving. At those times we do the best we can with what we are able to do. That’s it. Our journey ends on the day we die and until then we will never reach our destination, just stay true to the right path to get there.
> My dad once told me something I have never forgotten...*the day we stop learning is the day we die.* There are several ways to apply this, but all are true.


So true! Thank you for this reminder that we have to flow with life. Your dad's statement is succinct yet powerful! Words to live by.


----------



## More bags

msd_bags said:


> I just backread more than 10 pages! It had been hectic at work plus I got migraine and mild vertigo attack. Yesterday and today are much more relaxed, thankfully.
> I managed to complete the 5-bag challenge this December!  I know I posted until bag 3 before (Proenza Schouler tote, Longchamp Le Pliage Club and Givenchy Pandora).
> Bag 4 - Coach Cassie (old photo here)
> View attachment 4937072
> 
> 
> Bag 5 - Saint Laurent East Side(?) tote
> View attachment 4937074


Beautiful bags, I always like seeing your happy Cassie!


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> Yep, based on this bag I can't say I'd recommend them. Not sure if their other bags are better as it's not a brand I gravitate towards or have handled much. I've learned that I like only Coach and Hammitt at these price points ($100-350-ish). Most other brands are just letdowns.
> 
> The dye was just a random one I picked up in an art supply store. The brand name is written in what appears to be Mandarin, so I couldn't tell you!
> I picked it because the colour looked so pretty- and it _really_ is! Such a shame that it didn't work out.
> 
> *Edit to add that Angelus has never given me any issues (I've dyed bags and shoes repeatedly with no problems), and whilst I don't personally like working with Jacquard leather paints, they are still excellent and do what they're intended to do. Lesson learned: use brands that are established and do not experiment with random dyes!
> 
> 
> Yay! Happy to see you back! I was wondering where you'd gone.
> So sorry to hear about the migraine and vertigo. They often come on together, unfortunately. I hope you continue to feel better.
> Love both your bags. The strap on the Saint Laurent is so much fun.
> 
> Also, you won't believe this but I found some Sapin Sapin at the Asian market and I gobbled it up! It didn't taste the same as I remembered it but it was still such fun to eat.
> Thanks for giving me the correct name.


Eeek, sorry to hear about your bag. I hope you can successfully refurbish it.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I dyed my Diego bucket a shade of yellow with fiebrings beige leather dye. It looks marigold to me!

today is my new 2jours!!! Just arrived.
	

		
			
		

		
	





merry Christmas!


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> I want to hear how it turns out! What those Coach ladies do is AMAZING! What brand/leather type is the one you have? Curious to see if the same technique works as well in other types of leather than the thick chewy vintage Coach leather.
> 
> No matter what the price, I think I would about cry to get a chalky, nasty looking mess like that!


Nothing dunks as well as vintage Coach. Once I dunked a Fossil. It got ugly stains along all the seams as they had used glue and it melted. I dunked a newer Coach once. The water I used was too hot and melted off the dark edge coating, but not the clear edge coating that was underneath. I liked the way the edges looked with the clear edges but the melted brown edge coating left little brown stains everywhere. I had to dye the entire bag.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Question....any of you ladies familiar with vintage Fendi canvas. I am basically done buying bags, but have one hole left. I want a cute little coated canvas shoulder or crossbody bag and have not seen an LV I love for the money they want. I have seen some in Fendi, but I know nothing about the brand’s canvas. I see it wears differently than LV/Gucci coated canvas from how some pre-loved look. Would love more info.



I've never had an LV in my hands so I can't say how it compares to Fendi. I've had a few Fendis. One was the thin striped canvas in very poor condition. I had to repaint the stripes. Then I covered the entire thing with polyurethane. I liked the way it came out. I had another bag with the wider stripes. It was in very good condition so I didn't do anything to it. I also had a coin purse in horrible condition. The lining had flaked. I used fabric puff paint to give it a smooth surface.


----------



## whateve

msd_bags said:


> I last bought a bag in July this year.  After that, the reality of people having financial difficulties during this pandemic hit me.  While I have a stable job, I felt that I have to spend more wisely.  Plus, since I have been staying more in the house, there are a lot of things I’ve noticed that need some fixing.
> 
> Maybe it’s a good thing too that I went back to an old hobby - baking.  It got my mind off bags a bit.
> 
> Btw, I received a gift, a Coach Mercer.  In oxblood.  While I like this Coach style, I have also a beloved Mulberry Small Zipped Bayswater in oxblood!  Not exactly the same shape, but fairly close style.  But the gift is not something I can return or ask for a replacement or give to somebody else, or much more sell.  So I suppose I will keep it even if it’s some kind of a duplicate.  What would you do?


Either get one of the bags dyed or changed in a way so they aren't as close. Maybe have some embellishments added to the Coach by Coach Create.


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> I've never had an LV in my hands so I can't say how it compares to Fendi. I've had a few Fendis. One was the thin striped canvas in very poor condition. I had to repaint the stripes. Then I covered the entire thing with polyurethane. I liked the way it came out. I had another bag with the wider stripes. It was in very good condition so I didn't do anything to it. I also had a coin purse in horrible condition. The lining had flaked. I used fabric puff paint to give it a smooth surface.


Ok, so you can color it. I was wondering about that. You can’t really do that with LV. Is it flexible or stiff? If it has started to crease, is it toast...like will it start to flake off. Is it bare fabric with the color in the coating? Is it worth getting an inexpensive bag and rehab it or is it worth it to spend more for one in better condition?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Vintage Leather said:


> That’s such a gorgeous tree!
> 
> I was thinking of you the other day. I was unpacking and discovered I had used my Trailer Trash scarf as dunnage. And since you’re the Queen of Dior... I thought I’d share another piece from the collection. (Sorry about the wrinkles!)


Thank-you! The tree feels such a good match to us!

Wow, that´s gorgeous! Thank-you for showing me!
I haven´t ever seen any Galliano for Dior scarf for sale here in Germany. They must be rare birds.
And thank you for the Queen of Dior- I see myself rather as a humble maid at the court.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> I may have just ruined one of my bags.
> It was one that was gifted to me years ago and I just couldn't fall in love with it. I had it set aside to donate until I got this nutty idea to pull it out and experiment.
> I've been wanting a yellow bag but wasn't sure how much wear I'd get out of one. I decided to dye this bag to test out the colour before buying a 'proper' yellow bag. Well, the dye is from a local art supply store, not my usual Angelus brand dye.
> It is leather dye but it doesn't work like it. It kind of sits on top of the leather like a layer of makeup.
> The colour is great, sitting somewhere in between butter and canary. It's a very soft yellow but still a great 'pop'. However, the paint is chalky and the leather has now lost its natural feel. Not good at all!
> Now I have to strip this rubbish quality dye off. Grrr! I'm not sure what state the leather will be in afterwards. I'm hopeful the bag can be fixed up with some conditioner and dyed again with proper dye, but I feel like it was a bad decision to touch it in the first place.
> The experiment has confirmed to me that I'd definitely enjoy a small yellow bag, and I'm happy I didn't use this dye on a good quality vintage bag as I'd original planned. An error like that would have been unforgivable.
> I won't use anything but Angelus from now on. There's nothing as good.



Oh what a mess! I feel for you! How frustrating! 
But don´t worry, usually a good dose of acetone gets any bad paint off leather and once it´s stripped you can apply proper paint. 
I once painted a rather large bag with Morena dye- bad decision!- bright red and black like flames on once white leather.... it all came off with acetone and later I painted the same bag a pretty Angelus red and it looked and felt like the real thing, again.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

msd_bags said:


> I last bought a bag in July this year.  After that, the reality of people having financial difficulties during this pandemic hit me.  While I have a stable job, I felt that I have to spend more wisely.  Plus, since I have been staying more in the house, there are a lot of things I’ve noticed that need some fixing.
> 
> Maybe it’s a good thing too that I went back to an old hobby - baking.  It got my mind off bags a bit.
> 
> Btw, I received a gift, a Coach Mercer.  In oxblood.  While I like this Coach style, I have also a beloved Mulberry Small Zipped Bayswater in oxblood!  Not exactly the same shape, but fairly close style.  But the gift is not something I can return or ask for a replacement or give to somebody else, or much more sell.  So I suppose I will keep it even if it’s some kind of a duplicate.  What would you do?



Aww, presents like this are always tricky...  I guess you best just keep it as a token of somebody´s love. Something you put in your wardrobe or a pretty box and take out to look at like at a photo album or occasionally wear.

In the past in my former life I far too often made the mistake to ask people to change presents I did not like or to return them myself, in the end causing unnecessary harm. Meanwhile I think if somebody gave it to me they did it with an intention.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4937212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dyed my Diego bucket a shade of yellow with fiebrings beige leather dye. It looks marigold to me!
> 
> today is my new 2jours!!! Just arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4937213
> View attachment 4937214
> 
> 
> merry Christmas!



Congrats on your new Toujours! It´s a lovely bag with a beautiful pop of colour in form of the charm!

May I ask which type of Fiebings you used for the yellow bag? I´m never sure whether to stay with acrylic or to try the oil dye.

Merry Christmas to you and your family!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> Nothing dunks as well as vintage Coach. Once I dunked a Fossil. It got ugly stains along all the seams as they had used glue and it melted. I dunked a newer Coach once. The water I used was too hot and melted off the dark edge coating, but not the clear edge coating that was underneath. I liked the way the edges looked with the clear edges but the melted brown edge coating left little brown stains everywhere. I had to dye the entire bag.



Now I just have to ask: how does dunking work, please? Are the bags dunked in some solvent or just water? So far I´ve always scrubbed with acetone until all coating and excess original colour was gone and then "sanded" with a magic sponge or very fine sandpaper if needed to open the surface a little and get rid of irremovable colour leftovers.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok, so you can color it. I was wondering about that. You can’t really do that with LV. Is it flexible or stiff? If it has started to crease, is it toast...like will it start to flake off. Is it bare fabric with the color in the coating? Is it worth getting an inexpensive bag and rehab it or is it worth it to spend more for one in better condition?


It might vary depending on when it was made. The two I had in poor condition were older and had the color on the fabric, not the coating, but the color had worn off the striped bag in some places. The one with the thick stripes was stiff, the other two were soft, possibly because the coating had worn down. The bag with the thin stripes was completely smashed when I got it. I got it for $5. It was totally worth rehabbing. It came out better than I imagined, and I was fairly new to rehabbing at the time.

Here is another I returned. You can see some wear in the lower right corner. It kind of looks like the color might be on the coating since it is white in the lines of wear.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

The second pair of retail therapy shoes I bought the other week arrived- and they are gorgeous! Exactly what I love and comfy, too. After searching for ages I now have my "Dorothy shoes". They are John Galliano, obviously from some time ago. Very well made,  as nicely made as Dior shoes, I´d say.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> Now I just have to ask: how does dunking work, please? Are the bags dunked in some solvent or just water? So far I´ve always scrubbed with acetone until all coating and excess original colour was gone and then "sanded" with a magic sponge or very fine sandpaper if needed to open the surface a little and get rid of irremovable colour leftovers.


Dunking is basically soaking in a sink full of water with dish soap in it and sometimes white vinegar. Then you stuff it and let it dry, then apply coats of conditioner. Never done it myself.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Now I just have to ask: how does dunking work, please? Are the bags dunked in some solvent or just water? So far I´ve always scrubbed with acetone until all coating and excess original colour was gone and then "sanded" with a magic sponge or very fine sandpaper if needed to open the surface a little and get rid of irremovable colour leftovers.


In the Coach rehab club thread, dunking means warm soapy water. Most of us use dish soap. Some use a leather cleaner. Some add vinegar to the rinse. We scrub gently, often leaving the bag in the water for 20 minutes so all parts get saturated. Then rinse really well, blot with towels, and lay out to dry. I usually use a towel to prop it open to help it dry, then before it is completely dry, stuff with towels to get it in the shape I want it to dry. When it is nearly dry, start putting on conditioner. 

Sometimes we will use acetone too, if there is paint we need to get rid of, but then we dunk after that to remove the drying effects of the acetone. 

The complete saturation of the leather helps open up the pores of the leather and make it more receptive to absorbing conditioner. Coach originally used to include a care sheet that mentioned washing your bag with a mild soap. I would hesitate doing this with any other brand of bag unless they were made of minimally processed leather like vintage Coach.


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> It might vary depending on when it was made. The two I had in poor condition were older and had the color on the fabric, not the coating, but the color had worn off the striped bag in some places. The one with the thick stripes was stiff, the other two were soft, possibly because the coating had worn down. The bag with the thin stripes was completely smashed when I got it. I got it for $5. It was totally worth rehabbing. It came out better than I imagined, and I was fairly new to rehabbing at the time.
> 
> Here is another I returned. You can see some wear in the lower right corner. It kind of looks like the color might be on the coating since it is white in the lines of wear.


Hmmm...pics of ones I have looked at had creases that were white-ish, leading me to think it is a coating. I may get a bag for $30 that needs some work and see what the story is...


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

msd_bags said:


> Btw, I received a gift, a Coach Mercer.  In oxblood.  While I like this Coach style, I have also a beloved Mulberry Small Zipped Bayswater in oxblood!  Not exactly the same shape, but fairly close style.  But the gift is not something I can return or ask for a replacement or give to somebody else, or much more sell.  So I suppose I will keep it even if it’s some kind of a duplicate.  What would you do?


If it's not possible to exchange the Mercer for the exact same bag in a different color, I would keep it.  I have similar colors in my collection -- in fact, I tend to like black, brown, pink and navy blue bags so I have some color repetition but they all do get used and rotated.


BowieFan1971 said:


> Bag #6(?)
> Vintage 1998 Speedy 25 to coordinate with the vintage Cartier scarf my SIL just sent as a Christmas gift. Picking up last minute groceries never looked so chic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4937144


Very chic indeed!  Love them both.  The scarf is gorgeous.  I am not a scarf person but if I hang out in this thread long enough and keep seeing lovely scarves like this one, I think I might just get tempted to start adding them to my wardrobe.


SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4937212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dyed my Diego bucket a shade of yellow with fiebrings beige leather dye. It looks marigold to me!
> 
> today is my new 2jours!!! Just arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4937213
> View attachment 4937214
> 
> 
> merry Christmas!


That's a very pretty marigold shade!  And I love the 2jours bag!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> In the Coach rehab club thread, dunking means warm soapy water. Most of us use dish soap. Some use a leather cleaner. Some add vinegar to the rinse. We scrub gently, often leaving the bag in the water for 20 minutes so all parts get saturated. Then rinse really well, blot with towels, and lay out to dry. I usually use a towel to prop it open to help it dry, then before it is completely dry, stuff with towels to get it in the shape I want it to dry. When it is nearly dry, start putting on conditioner.
> 
> Sometimes we will use acetone too, if there is paint we need to get rid of, but then we dunk after that to remove the drying effects of the acetone.
> 
> The complete saturation of the leather helps open up the pores of the leather and make it more receptive to absorbing conditioner. Coach originally used to include a care sheet that mentioned washing your bag with a mild soap. I would hesitate doing this with any other brand of bag unless they were made of minimally processed leather like vintage Coach.



Thank-you @BowieFan1971 and @whateve ! Something new learned today that might come handy in the future.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

cowgirlsboots said:


> Wishing all of you Merry Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 4936879
> 
> 
> We put up our Christmas tree this afternoon. It might not be a classic beauty, but it´s perfect to us: the tree came from our yard. It was growing out of a wall and would have had to be cut anyway. The baubles and lights came from a garbage pile at the curb years ago. Some old lady must have died or moved to an old peoples´home and all her "worthless" belongings ended at the curb- the baubles carefully packed in their original grey cardboard boxes.


Loved reading this, and I think it's so cool that your lovely tree came from your own yard.  Such pretty baubles, and it's great that you were able to use them.

Merry Christmas!  Happy Holidays to all.  Wishing everyone the best in the year ahead!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

jblended said:


> Unfortunately, this bag is not faring well. Most of the yellow dye has come off, but some of it is stubbornly adhered to the leather. It just looks bad.
> The bag itself has kept its shape and should be good to use after it dries. I'll either dye it black and let it go since I never liked it much, or I'll buy some Angelus dye in yellow and do the job correctly. I'll decide later.


I tried multi-quoting and wanted to add this message to my earlier post and it didn't work.  Still need to figure out the mysteries of multi-quoting!  Anyway, I wanted to say I hope you will be able to fix the bag and maybe try the yellow Angelus dye on it.  Good luck!


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> It might vary depending on when it was made. The two I had in poor condition were older and had the color on the fabric, not the coating, but the color had worn off the striped bag in some places. The one with the thick stripes was stiff, the other two were soft, possibly because the coating had worn down. The bag with the thin stripes was completely smashed when I got it. I got it for $5. It was totally worth rehabbing. It came out better than I imagined, and I was fairly new to rehabbing at the time.
> 
> Here is another I returned. You can see some wear in the lower right corner. It kind of looks like the color might be on the coating since it is white in the lines of wear.


Well, I am going to give it a try...just bought this, my “new” $30 rehab bag. Hopefully it is not in rougher shape than I think, but all the pics in the listing are clear and in daylight...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, I am going to give it a try...just bought this, my “new” $30 rehab bag. Hopefully it is not in rougher shape than I think, but all the pics in the listing are clear and in daylight...
> View attachment 4937344
> View attachment 4937345



Good luck with the project! I´m sure you can make it look much nicer- nothing is as rewarding as a good rehab! 
Please make sure to take lots of photos and share the process with us. I´m eager to learn!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

My new Kate spade chow chow key pouch coin purse.




	

		
			
		

		
	
 True love!!!!


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> Bag #6(?)
> Vintage 1998 Speedy 25 to coordinate with the vintage Cartier scarf my SIL just sent as a Christmas gift. Picking up last minute groceries never looked so chic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4937144


Gorgeous bag and scarf combination!


----------



## Katinahat

It’s a little after midnight here so Merry Christmas TPF friends!  

The stockings and presents are under the tree for the DDs to find in the morning and all the animals tucked up in bed. It’s a strange Christmas this year with family and friends apart due to distancing but I’m sure it will be a great nevertheless!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> It’s a little after midnight here so Merry Christmas TPF friends!
> 
> The stockings and presents are under the tree for the DDs to find in the morning and all the animals tucked up in bed. It’s a strange Christmas this year with family and friends apart due to distancing but I’m sure it will be a great nevertheless!


Merry Christmas @Katinahat ! Have a lovely day tomorrow!


----------



## jblended

My cats and I wish everyone a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Bag #6(?)
> Vintage 1998 Speedy 25 to coordinate with the vintage Cartier scarf my SIL just sent as a Christmas gift. Picking up last minute groceries never looked so chic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4937144


Great bag/scarf pairing!


----------



## More bags

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4937212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dyed my Diego bucket a shade of yellow with fiebrings beige leather dye. It looks marigold to me!
> 
> today is my new 2jours!!! Just arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4937213
> View attachment 4937214
> 
> 
> merry Christmas!


Your bucket bag turned out beautifully! I love your 2jours! Is that a matching hairbrush I spy?


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> I've never had an LV in my hands so I can't say how it compares to Fendi. I've had a few Fendis. One was the thin striped canvas in very poor condition. I had to repaint the stripes. Then I covered the entire thing with polyurethane. I liked the way it came out. I had another bag with the wider stripes. It was in very good condition so I didn't do anything to it. I also had a coin purse in horrible condition. The lining had flaked. I used fabric puff paint to give it a smooth surface.


These are great @whateve, I especially like the coin purse. You are so talented!


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> Either get one of the bags dyed or changed in a way so they aren't as close. Maybe have some embellishments added to the Coach by Coach Create.


That’s a great idea!


----------



## whateve

More bags said:


> These are great @whateve, I especially like the coin purse. You are so talented!


Thank you!


----------



## keodi

Katinahat said:


> Added one more bag to make the 5 challenge for this month. I had to walk to an appointment near the centre of the city in which I live this afternoon. I was going to take my new Alexa but thought I’d branch out and carry a different bag for this challenge! Mulberry Mini Cara seemed the perfect option for the 5.5km walk each way. Big enough for essentials, small enough to carry easily and wears as a backpack so very practical. I love the Steel Blue colour and quilting on this bag. The leather is thick but really soft and feels so good!
> 
> View attachment 4936686
> 
> 
> 1. Mulberry new Alexa Icon
> 2. Coach Signature Central Zip Tote
> 3. Mulberry Tessie Hobo
> 4. Kate Spade Daily Small
> Satchel
> 5. Mulberry mini Cara


That blue!!


cowgirlsboots said:


> Wishing all of you Merry Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 4936879
> 
> 
> We put up our Christmas tree this afternoon. It might not be a classic beauty, but it´s perfect to us: the tree came from our yard. It was growing out of a wall and would have had to be cut anyway. The baubles and lights came from a garbage pile at the curb years ago. Some old lady must have died or moved to an old peoples´home and all her "worthless" belongings ended at the curb- the baubles carefully packed in their original grey cardboard boxes.


Beautiful tree!


msd_bags said:


> I just backread more than 10 pages! It had been hectic at work plus I got migraine and mild vertigo attack. Yesterday and today are much more relaxed, thankfully.
> I managed to complete the 5-bag challenge this December!  I know I posted until bag 3 before (Proenza Schouler tote, Longchamp Le Pliage Club and Givenchy Pandora).
> Bag 4 - Coach Cassie (old photo here)
> View attachment 4937072
> 
> 
> Bag 5 - Saint Laurent East Side(?) tote
> View attachment 4937074



 lovely bags!


SouthernPurseGal said:


> My new Kate spade chow chow key pouch coin purse.
> View attachment 4937410
> View attachment 4937411
> View attachment 4937412
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True love!!!!


I love it! so cute!


Katinahat said:


> It’s a little after midnight here so Merry Christmas TPF friends!
> 
> The stockings and presents are under the tree for the DDs to find in the morning and all the animals tucked up in bed. It’s a strange Christmas this year with family and friends apart due to distancing but I’m sure it will be a great nevertheless!


Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## jblended

Update on the bag I was dunking. It's pretty dry now but I'm leaving it to dry for an additional day to make sure there are no damp spots that can lead to mould.
I've decided to dye it black and give it a good conditioning, then put it back in the donation pile. I'm certain it'll be good as new once I'm done with it, but I have 12 black bags so I'd rather release it than keep it.

I'm definitely getting a yellow bag when the right one grabs me. I've posted my goals on the 2021 thread already and in there I said I won't experiment with other brands. If I get a yellow bag, it'll be a vintage Coach, Portland Leather Goods, Hammitt or Massaccessi.
I may wait a few months before actually following through on the yellow bag. I'd like to release a few more from my collection before letting one in, and I already have a lot of colourful bags that I can enjoy until I scratch this particular bag itch.

@whateve Just want to thank you for the info on yellow and bone vintage Coach bags. 
It's a bit of a rabbit hole figuring out which vintage bags are which. For instance, the Penny, Pocket Purse and Dinky all look exactly the same to me!  But it's fun to read now and learn all the styles. I'll post in that thread if I end up with a vintage beauty.


----------



## More bags

SouthernPurseGal said:


> My new Kate spade chow chow key pouch coin purse.
> View attachment 4937410
> View attachment 4937411
> View attachment 4937412
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True love!!!!


So cute - congrats!


----------



## BowieFan1971

You may w


jblended said:


> Update on the bag I was dunking. It's pretty dry now but I'm leaving it to dry for an additional day to make sure there are no damp spots that can lead to mould.
> I've decided to dye it black and give it a good conditioning, then put it back in the donation pile. I'm certain it'll be good as new once I'm done with it, but I have 12 black bags so I'd rather release it than keep it.
> 
> I'm definitely getting a yellow bag when the right one grabs me. I've posted my goals on the 2021 thread already and in there I said I won't experiment with other brands. If I get a yellow bag, it'll be a vintage Coach, Portland Leather Goods, Hammitt or Massaccessi.
> I may wait a few months before actually following through on the yellow bag. I'd like to release a few more from my collection before letting one in, and I already have a lot of colourful bags that I can enjoy until I scratch this particular bag itch.
> 
> @whateve Just want to thank you for the info on yellow and bone vintage Coach bags.
> It's a bit of a rabbit hole figuring out which vintage bags are which. For instance, the Penny, Pocket Purse and Dinky all look exactly the same to me!  But it's fun to read now and learn all the styles. I'll post in that thread if I end up with a vintage beauty.


You may want to check this Coach out...made in Costa Rica! $13!!!


			https://posh.mk/VPRUNgDIucb


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

More bags said:


> Your bucket bag turned out beautifully! I love your 2jours! Is that a matching hairbrush I spy?


My daughters’ tangle teaser hairbrush matches!!!


----------



## jblended

BowieFan1971 said:


> You may want to check this Coach out...made in Costa Rica! $13!!!


That price! I've never seen one that cheap!


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> Update on the bag I was dunking. It's pretty dry now but I'm leaving it to dry for an additional day to make sure there are no damp spots that can lead to mould.
> I've decided to dye it black and give it a good conditioning, then put it back in the donation pile. I'm certain it'll be good as new once I'm done with it, but I have 12 black bags so I'd rather release it than keep it.
> 
> I'm definitely getting a yellow bag when the right one grabs me. I've posted my goals on the 2021 thread already and in there I said I won't experiment with other brands. If I get a yellow bag, it'll be a vintage Coach, Portland Leather Goods, Hammitt or Massaccessi.
> I may wait a few months before actually following through on the yellow bag. I'd like to release a few more from my collection before letting one in, and I already have a lot of colourful bags that I can enjoy until I scratch this particular bag itch.
> 
> @whateve Just want to thank you for the info on yellow and bone vintage Coach bags.
> It's a bit of a rabbit hole figuring out which vintage bags are which. For instance, the Penny, Pocket Purse and Dinky all look exactly the same to me!  But it's fun to read now and learn all the styles. I'll post in that thread if I end up with a vintage beauty.


You're welcome. They are very similar styles. Coach never made a vintage penny, although in some of their recent marketing, they pretend they did. The earliest I remember seeing the name "penny" was around 2012. The pocket purse is a little bigger than the dinky and has a removable strap. The dinky has an attached skinny strap. There was also a similar purse with an inside kisslock that was called a shoulder purse, but when they came out with the recent dinky, I guess they liked the name better than boring "shoulder purse."

You don't really need to know the names. Most sellers don't know what they are selling anyway.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> Good luck with the project! I´m sure you can make it look much nicer- nothing is as rewarding as a good rehab!
> Please make sure to take lots of photos and share the process with us. I´m eager to learn!


Merry Christmas, everybody!iii

Should get it sometime next week. I will do a photo journey...something I’ve never done before!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you! The tree feels such a good match to us!
> 
> Wow, that´s gorgeous! Thank-you for showing me!
> I haven´t ever seen any Galliano for Dior scarf for sale here in Germany. They must be rare birds.
> And thank you for the Queen of Dior- I see myself rather as a humble maid at the court.


Your tree is simply perfect.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, I am going to give it a try...just bought this, my “new” $30 rehab bag. Hopefully it is not in rougher shape than I think, but all the pics in the listing are clear and in daylight...
> View attachment 4937344
> View attachment 4937345


Can't wait to see what you do to it.


----------



## momasaurus

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4937212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dyed my Diego bucket a shade of yellow with fiebrings beige leather dye. It looks marigold to me!
> 
> today is my new 2jours!!! Just arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4937213
> View attachment 4937214
> 
> 
> merry Christmas!


Nice yellow!
and ooooooh that Toujours. Stop tempting me!!!


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> You're welcome. They are very similar styles. Coach never made a vintage penny, although in some of their recent marketing, they pretend they did. The earliest I remember seeing the name "penny" was around 2012. The pocket purse is a little bigger than the dinky and has a removable strap. The dinky has an attached skinny strap. There was also a similar purse with an inside kisslock that was called a shoulder purse, but when they came out with the recent dinky, I guess they liked the name better than boring "shoulder purse."
> 
> You don't really need to know the names. Most sellers don't know what they are selling anyway.


Thanks so much! You've made it all a lot clearer. I don't know how I got lost but, I did. 
Really appreciate you sharing all this info.


----------



## dcooney4

Merry Christmas to all those that celebrate it and a wonderful day to those that don't.


----------



## msd_bags

Merry Christmas Pocketfriends!!!  In my part of the world, the day will be over in about 4 hours.  I did not attend a family dinner last night hosted by a niece, I’m still afraid to mingle, even with family members. 

Thanks to all those who shared their thoughts on my oxblood bags.  The Mulberry is a favorite, no way I’m letting it go at this time.  The gifters of the Coach bag (there are 2 of them), on the other hand, are staff members who just wanted to express their gratitude because I helped them during a difficult time.  They did not need to give me something, but they wanted to.  So I also cannot let go of the Coach.  Maybe I’ll just use them both for now. (Well, actually during this pandemic I’m not using bags much.)


----------



## jblended

msd_bags said:


> I did not attend a family dinner last night hosted by a niece, *I’m still afraid to mingle,* even with family members.


It's terrifying, honestly. Hope you still managed to do something enjoyable for yourself! 


msd_bags said:


> are staff members who just wanted to express their gratitude because I helped them during a difficult time. They did not need to give me something, but they wanted to. So I also cannot let go of the Coach. Maybe I’ll just use them both for now. (Well, actually during this pandemic I’m not using bags much.)


Very sweet of them to express their gratitude this way, and very kind of of you to help them in the first place! 
Definitely sounds like you should keep the bag and try to enjoy it. 


dcooney4 said:


> Merry Christmas to all those that celebrate it and a wonderful day to those that don't.


Right back atcha! I hope Ryder is doing well!


----------



## BowieFan1971

msd_bags said:


> Merry Christmas Pocketfriends!!!  In my part of the world, the day will be over in about 4 hours.  I did not attend a family dinner last night hosted by a niece, I’m still afraid to mingle, even with family members.
> 
> Thanks to all those who shared their thoughts on my oxblood bags.  The Mulberry is a favorite, no way I’m letting it go at this time.  The gifters of the Coach bag (there are 2 of them), on the other hand, are staff members who just wanted to express their gratitude because I helped them during a difficult time.  They did not need to give me something, but they wanted to.  So I also cannot let go of the Coach.  Maybe I’ll just use them both for now. (Well, actually during this pandemic I’m not using bags much.)


Hey, they know your style! Great solution!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

momasaurus said:


> Nice yellow!
> and ooooooh that Toujours. Stop tempting me!!!


Thank you! And of course I can't! That's what TPF is all about.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> My cats and I wish everyone a very Merry Christmas!



Merry Christmas to you, your beloved and your cats! xxx


----------



## Vintage Leather

Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## Lake Effect

jblended said:


> Update on the bag I was dunking. It's pretty dry now but I'm leaving it to dry for an additional day to make sure there are no damp spots that can lead to mould.
> I've decided to dye it black and give it a good conditioning, then put it back in the donation pile. I'm certain it'll be good as new once I'm done with it, but I have 12 black bags so I'd rather release it than keep it.
> 
> I'm definitely getting a yellow bag when the right one grabs me. I've posted my goals on the 2021 thread already and in there I said I won't experiment with other brands. If I get a yellow bag, it'll be a vintage Coach, Portland Leather Goods, Hammitt or Massaccessi.
> I may wait a few months before actually following through on the yellow bag. I'd like to release a few more from my collection before letting one in, and I already have a lot of colourful bags that I can enjoy until I scratch this particular bag itch.
> 
> @whateve Just want to thank you for the info on yellow and bone vintage Coach bags.
> It's a bit of a rabbit hole figuring out which vintage bags are which. For instance, the Penny, Pocket Purse and Dinky all look exactly the same to me!  But it's fun to read now and learn all the styles. I'll post in that thread if I end up with a vintage beauty.


I lurk here occasionally! Glad to see you dabble in vintage Coach. Learning how to deep condition several vintage Coach bags is what brought me tPF in the first place. And yes, I think I see the larger yellow Circle Bag from Portland Leather in my future too, as I finish up a few bags that need to be reconditioned.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

A white Christmas in the South is a rarity!


----------



## Katinahat

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4937776
> 
> 
> A white Christmas in the South is a rarity!


Dreamy picture!


----------



## Katinahat

Christmas Day double bag carry.

Mulberry Lily in oak NVT as a smart day look for taking to a scaled back Christmas lunch party at my parents house. Plus Loewe Basket bag, usually for summer holidays, as a perfect large bag to carry presents and gifts!


----------



## Katinahat

msd_bags said:


> Merry Christmas Pocketfriends!!!  In my part of the world, the day will be over in about 4 hours.  I did not attend a family dinner last night hosted by a niece, I’m still afraid to mingle, even with family members.
> 
> Thanks to all those who shared their thoughts on my oxblood bags.  The Mulberry is a favorite, no way I’m letting it go at this time.  The gifters of the Coach bag (there are 2 of them), on the other hand, are staff members who just wanted to express their gratitude because I helped them during a difficult time.  They did not need to give me something, but they wanted to.  So I also cannot let go of the Coach.  Maybe I’ll just use them both for now. (Well, actually during this pandemic I’m not using bags much.)


Awesome colleagues! I had some really nice gifts from mine but not a bag!

I actually have both those bags too although the Coach is navy blue and the Mulberry black. They are similar but also very different. The Mercer has more many compartments for organising things, is light weight and very practical but still looks good. I use it as a day bag. The Mulberry has been on several city breaks with me and is understated yet very attractive and still robust. It’s a great day to night bag which would apply to the oxblood too. I like and use them both if that helps! I’ve just added a black Alexa into the mix but am keeping both black Mulberry satchels.

Can we see pictures of them?


----------



## 880

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I just impulse bought my first yellow bag. I'm a bit out of control lately with buying bags. The secondary market is dirt cheap,


lots of us have used the great prices of the secondary market as a chance to reshape our bag collection and hone our aesthetic. Sometimes I cannot refine and reduce (necessary to shopping the closet) without exploring new things. I started shopping bags again during covid. But, the shopping came after a multi year hiatus. When the deals dry up (and preloved prices are starting to creep up), I stop. I don’t mind spending money, but I want a deal and what I buy has to be an upgrade or replacement or something I’ve always wanted.

also, thank you for the beautiful white Christmas photo!



indiaink said:


> Well, I can see that the title of this thread is a misnomer.  How many of you would say are you truly shopping from your own collection?


During covid, unlike many TPFers,  I am using more of the bags and wearing more RTW out of my closet. It’s because I took covid as an opportunity to exercise more and reshape my eating habits. I don’t shop or wear my bags, when I cannot fit into my RTW. I also don’t purge my closet when I’m heavy bc I’m afraid I’ll regret getting rid of things I can no longer replace.  My bag usage is dependent on my weight and fitness (ive had wrist and back issues and ankle cartilege replacement surgery, so I’ve gone years without carrying anything but a nylon crossbody.



Vintage Leather said:


> While I’ve bought 7 bags all year, I’ve released 24, and 90 pieces of jewelry and slg


Congrats! I’ve also bought bags, RTW, and jewelry  this year, but I’ve released multiple stacks of bags, shoes, RTW and other items, and the purge will continue.



papertiger said:


> Don't keep what you're not sure of (that goes for new)
> Don't get rid of what you can't replace (financially or for specific purpose)
> Don't get into the habit of looking for new bags after having added an HG.
> Only buy for gaps in the wardrobe or better than you have already.


i feel a push and pull from points 1 and 2 when I deciding what to purge. I don’t really have one HG; but there is a point where I naturally stop shopping a category. I know that I’m pretty much there with bags, bc Ive turnEd to shop other stuff, such as jewelry. It’s cyclical for me. The last time I shopped jewelry was in 2001.
@ElainePG, I hope you have recovered from surgery!
@Katinahat, I love your Loewe straw bag. Straw is hard for me to carry and I don’t have the lifestyle...
@msd_bags, do use your beautiful mulberry oxblood bag! i wear my bags during covid and If I need quick access, I just carry my cc in my cargo pants pocket.
@BowieFan1971, cannot wait to see the photo journey of your bag project! I also really enjoyed your description of your bag buying thought process. . .
@jblended, muted, metallic, pearly green gray sounds amazing! (Actually makes me think a bit of the Lord of the Rings in a really great way! And, now that I’ve seen pics, love the fact it matches your beautiful fur ball’s eyes! Also adore your refurbishing job on the coach and the Halston pleated blue bag! They are stunning!
@dcooney4, sending you positive healing thoughts for your Ryder and hope your overwhelming week resolves into something more peaceful! The positive note works well for me. 
haply holidays all! Stay safe and healthy! Hugs


----------



## jblended

A quick update on the bag I was dyeing yellow. It's all spruced up and staying in my closet! 

I had colour blocked a pair of booties earlier this year in forest and olive green, and I remembered I had some of the paint I mixed up for that project left over, so decided to use it on the bag.
As it turned out, I did not have enough of the custom green paint left, and there's no hope of me mixing up more in the same shade because it was the result of me fooling around and I did not keep track of how I reached the final colour, so I added some Lumiere 'pearly white' leather paint to the green mix to extend the volume of paint. I then had enough paint to cover the whole bag.

The result is a lovely muted green-grey bag with a subtle metallic/pearly sheen. It's a very unique colour, coordinates nicely with the booties I painted earlier and pairs easily with my current capsule wardrobe! 

I'll use it for a while before donating it because I'm drooling over it now that it's had a makeover! I guess the original oxblood didn't woo me because I've got nicer oxblood bags, but I don't have anything in a metallic green-grey. It was an unexpected outcome but a very nice surprise all the same. 

What's most surprising, perhaps, is that this bag survived dunking! I didn't think it would but the leather and seams held up just fine, although the leather is now extremely dry. I've conditioned it twice already and will keep going until it's done drinking the stuff up.

My device is acting up and isn't letting me post pictures or links for some reason, but I'll update the 2021 thread with pics when I'm able.


----------



## jblended

Think I've fixed the attachment issue. Here's the finished bag, awaiting another round of leather conditioner.
In the light, it looks very metallic and almost silver. I only noticed that when I took the picture. That would be the silver mica in the Lumeire paint shining right through.
Otherwise it reads a more subtle green hue. I didn't quite capture the colour properly in the photo (with the kitty), but it's definitely more green irl.
My fur ball approves of the makeover! He says it brings out his eyes, lol! 

Edit: also wanted to note that the dunking removed most of the 'bubbles' (pebbles) in the leather. Just in case someone decides to dunk a non-Coach bag, you should know it may change the leather texture a bit.


----------



## momasaurus

Katinahat said:


> Christmas Day double bag carry.
> 
> Mulberry Lily in oak NVT as a smart day look for taking to a scaled back Christmas lunch party at my parents house. Plus Loewe Basket bag, usually for summer holidays, as a perfect large bag to carry presents and gifts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4937829
> View attachment 4937830


These are both lovely! That leather panel on the Loewe is really cool! And the asymmetrical straps. Sharp!


----------



## momasaurus

880 said:


> lots of us have used the great prices of the secondary market as a chance to reshape our bag collection and hone our aesthetic. Sometimes I cannot refine and reduce (necessary to shopping the closet) without exploring new things. I started shopping bags again during covid. But, the shopping came after a multi year hiatus. When the deals dry up (and preloved prices are starting to creep up), I stop. I don’t mind spending money, but *I want a deal and what I buy has to be an upgrade or replacement Or something I’ve always wanted.*
> 
> also, thank you for the beautiful white Christmas photo!
> 
> 
> During covid, unlike many TPFers,  I am using more of the bags and wearing more RTW out of my closet. It’s because I took covid as an opportunity to exercise more and reshape my eating habits. I don’t shop or wear my bags, when I cannot fit into my RTW. I also don’t purge my closet when I’m heavy bc I’m afraid I’ll regret getting rid of things I can no longer replace.  My bag usage is dependent on my weight and fitness (ive had wrist and back issues and ankle cartilege replacement surgery, so I’ve gone years without carrying anything but a nylon crossbody.
> 
> 
> Congrats! I’ve also bought bags, RTW, and jewelry  this year, but I’ve released multiple stacks of bags, shoes, RTW and other items, and the purge will continue.
> 
> 
> i feel a push and pull from points 1 and 2 when I deciding what to purge. I don’t really have one HG; but there is a point where I naturally stop shopping a category. I know that I’m pretty much there with bags, bc Ive turnEd to shop other stuff, such as jewelry. It’s cyclical for me. The last time I shopped jewelry was in 2001.
> @ElainePG, I hope you have recovered from surgery!
> @Katinahat, I love your Loewe straw bag. Straw is hard for me to carry and I don’t have the lifestyle...
> @msd_bags, do use your beautiful mulberry oxblood bag! i wear my bags during covid and If I need quick access, I just carry my cc in my cargo pants pocket.
> @BowieFan1971, cannot wait to see the photo journey of your bag project! I also really enjoyed your description of your bag buying thought process. . .
> @jblended, muted, metallic, pearly green gray sounds amazing! (Actually makes me think a bit of the Lord of the Rings in a really great way! Cannot wait to see pics!
> haply holidays all! Stay safe and healthy! Hugs


This!


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> Think I've fixed the attachment issue. Here's the finished bag, awaiting another round of leather conditioner.
> In the light, it looks very metallic and almost silver. I only noticed that when I took the picture. That would be the silver mica in the Lumeire paint shining right through.
> Otherwise it reads a more subtle green hue. I didn't quite capture the colour properly in the photo (with the kitty), but it's definitely more green irl.
> My fur ball approves of the makeover! He says it brings out his eyes, lol!
> 
> Edit: also wanted to note that the dunking removed most of the 'bubbles' (pebbles) in the leather. Just in case someone decides to dunk a non-Coach bag, you should know it may change the leather texture a bit.
> 
> View attachment 4938143
> 
> View attachment 4938144


I really like this color. Your kitty is adorable .


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> I really like this color. Your kitty is adorable .


Thanks! It's proving to be a little bit of a chameleon colour, leaning (khaki or sage?) green, grey or silver depending on the light. I'm very happy with how it came out given that I really stumbled my way through this particular project. 

And thanks on the kitty love. @Katinahat's kitty looks like she could be a distant relative of his! 
He's the youngest of my rescues and follows me around like a puppy most days, lol. His one earlobe is permanently folded down after he needed surgery on it, but thankfully his hearing is unaffected.

I hope your Ryder will be home soon!


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> A quick update on the bag I was dyeing yellow. It's all spruced up and staying in my closet!
> 
> I had colour blocked a pair of booties earlier this year in forest and olive green, and I remembered I had some of the paint I mixed up for that project left over, so decided to use it on the bag.
> As it turned out, I did not have enough of the custom green paint left, and there's no hope of me mixing up more in the same shade because it was the result of me fooling around and I did not keep track of how I reached the final colour, so I added some Lumiere 'pearly white' leather paint to the green mix to extend the volume of paint. I then had enough paint to cover the whole bag.
> 
> The result is a lovely muted green-grey bag with a subtle metallic/pearly sheen. It's a very unique colour, coordinates nicely with the booties I painted earlier and pairs easily with my current capsule wardrobe!
> 
> I'll use it for a while before donating it because I'm drooling over it now that it's had a makeover! I guess the original oxblood didn't woo me because I've got nicer oxblood bags, but I don't have anything in a metallic green-grey. It was an unexpected outcome but a very nice surprise all the same.
> 
> What's most surprising, perhaps, is that this bag survived dunking! I didn't think it would but the leather and seams held up just fine, although the leather is now extremely dry. I've conditioned it twice already and will keep going until it's done drinking the stuff up.
> 
> My device is acting up and isn't letting me post pictures or links for some reason, but I'll update the 2021 thread with pics when I'm able.



That looks so cool! Love it! I am so glad you turned a dud into something exciting. It’s inspiring!


----------



## jblended

BowieFan1971 said:


> That looks so cool! Love it! I am so glad you turned a dud into something exciting. It’s inspiring!


Thank you! It's been a real game changer for me, particularly this year. As I was recovering from covid and suffering from severe insomnia, changing the colour of my bags kept me busy and brought me a lot of joy. It also helped me fall back in love with several of my bags. I'd shared some of my other re-dyed bags earlier. I'll link them again in case want to see them. 

Halston from turquoise to metallic royal blue
Coach Noa from pale blue to pearly blue and purple

The funny thing is, I was yearning for (and actively searching for) metallic bags at the beginning of the year, and I've now got 3 of them that I've painted in various metallic colours. It was far cheaper than buying a metallic and I got to utilize what I already owned.
If I find a great oil slick/holographic bag, I will likely buy it, but otherwise I'm very much sated on the unique metallic leather front.


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> Thanks! It's proving to be a little bit of a chameleon colour, leaning (khaki or sage?) green, grey or silver depending on the light. I'm very happy with how it came out given that I really stumbled my way through this particular project.
> 
> And thanks on the kitty love. @Katinahat's kitty looks like she could be a distant relative of his!
> He's the youngest of my rescues and follows me around like a puppy most days, lol. His one earlobe is permanently folded down after he needed surgery on it, but thankfully his hearing is unaffected.
> 
> I hope your Ryder will be home soon!


He came home wednesday ,but it has been very difficult taking care of him. I am always terrified I  might hurt him if he is not lifted exactly as he should be. He has yelped a few times despite us being extremely careful. We have to give him meds every eight hours and he is not allowed out of his crate for six weeks except 2-3 times a day to go potty ,he must be carried to his spot and hold him to do physical therapy.
It has been one of the most challenging weeks of my life in other areas as well. So I have written for myself a positive note despite each horrible thing. I want to learn how to find the positive when I am seriously overwhelmed.


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> Thank you! It's been a real game changer for me, particularly this year. As I was recovering from covid and suffering from severe insomnia, changing the colour of my bags kept me busy and brought me a lot of joy. It also helped me fall back in love with several of my bags. I'd shared some of my other re-dyed bags earlier. I'll link them again in case want to see them.
> 
> Halston from turquoise to metallic royal blue
> Coach Noa from pale blue to pearly blue and purple
> 
> The funny thing is, I was yearning for (and actively searching for) metallic bags at the beginning of the year, and I've now got 3 of them that I've painted in various metallic colours. It was far cheaper than buying a metallic and I got to utilize what I already owned.
> If I find a great oil slick/holographic bag, I will likely buy it, but otherwise I'm very much sated on the unique metallic leather front.


Wow! Huge changes! Looks fresh! How does the paint stay on/wear? I have one bag that I wanted to paint but was unsure....since leather is pliable, does it crack and peel? How do you strip it/prepare it properly?


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> He came home wednesday ,but it has been very difficult taking care of him. I am always terrified I  might hurt him if he is not lifted exactly as he should be. He has yelped a few times despite us being extremely careful. We have to give him meds every eight hours and he is not allowed out of his crate for six weeks except 2-3 times a day to go potty ,he must be carried to his spot and hold him to do physical therapy.
> It has been one of the most challenging weeks of my life in other areas as well. So I have written for myself a positive note despite each horrible thing. I want to learn how to find the positive when I am seriously overwhelmed.


Big hugs! When I feel overwhelmed, I remember that my track record d of surviving bad days/experiences is 100% and that reminds me that “I’ve got this!” Finding activities that require enough concentration that I am forced to truly live in the moment helps too...it is enough to separate me mentally from whatever is going on and the emotions around it that I can come back a little fresher and with better perspective, which helps me handle it more effectively. Lots of activities qualify....running/exercise, needlepoint/sewing, painting, or other detailed activity with your hands, food prep. If you have to give it your 100% attention to get it right or avoid getting hurt, it qualifies, because the point is that your mind can’t wander to all the “what ifs” and other anxiety-causing stuff. Plus, unlike busy work, you have a positive accomplishment when you are done!
Those are the things that work for me...


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> He came home wednesday ,but it has been very difficult taking care of him. I am always terrified I  might hurt him if he is not lifted exactly as he should be. He has yelped a few times despite us being extremely careful. We have to give him meds every eight hours and he is not allowed out of his crate for six weeks except 2-3 times a day to go potty ,he must be carried to his spot and hold him to do physical therapy.
> It has been one of the most challenging weeks of my life in other areas as well. So I have written for myself a positive note despite each horrible thing. I want to learn how to find the positive when I am seriously overwhelmed.


First and foremost: 

I cannot imagine how hard it is to care for him whilst he's in the early stages of recovery. I'm glad he's home as that must bring him so much joy to be with the family. I sincerely wish him a speedy recovery and hope he'll be running around again before you know it.
You're doing everything right by him. My heart really goes out to you. I would not handle this situation with such grace as you are. 

I'm also really sorry to hear that life is difficult in more ways than one right now. I love your idea of writing yourself a positive note. I did something similar after my accident. I was overwhelmed with the new face I saw in the mirror, so I wrote myself a letter expressing my gratitude for everything I could think of. I told myself to be brave and adaptable so I could rise to the challenge of learning how to speak clearly and chew again. It gave me an outlet and helped focus my mind on the things that mattered most. It definitely helps to actively try to focus on positive things when life is rocky. I commend you for that.
You could also try making your own little gratitude jar to keep on your desk. Not sure if that idea appeals but I used it when I lost someone very close to me to cancer. Every day I would write a memory I shared with him, or something I was grateful for, or something that was beautiful (like the sunset), or something that made me laugh (even a silly children's joke). By the end of the year, this jar was filled with all manner of colourful post-its, each holding a random moment of gratitude or a happy memory that I would otherwise have forgotten. It was a really good way for me to focus on positive things when life was rough.

I hope you don't mind the unsolicited suggestions.


----------



## jblended

BowieFan1971 said:


> Wow! Huge changes! Looks fresh! How does the paint stay on/wear? I have one bag that I wanted to paint but was unsure....since leather is pliable, does it crack and peel? How do you strip it/prepare it properly?


I have to say that I'm nothing but a novice, so my advice is really quite basic. And that I work on cheaper bags so the risk of ruining them doesn't weigh heavy on me.
To strip the leather of its original colour and any top coat that may be on it, I've found acetone and/or surgical spirit works wonderfully. Just spray onto a clean cloth and then wipe away. Patience helps. You could be more aggressive with the process and scrub the paint off using acetone as well. This distresses the leather underneath and enables it to absorb dye better, in my experience.
You can also buy a leather prep solution from Angelus that is supposed to be excellent, but I have not used that myself.

I've used Angelus paints for most of my bags and that stuff is amazing. It won't peel, crack or rub off, and the stuff I've painted has lasted years.
Angelus also makes a top coat (in a matte, glossy or satin finish) that can be applied on top of the paint to further seal it. I've done bags, shoes and watch straps with and without a top coat and the paint holds up great either way.
I have also used Jacquard paints. They are lighter bodied than Angelus and I find the finish isn't as smooth. I tend to need more layers of paint when using Jacquard, so it's a little harder for me to work with. However, the colours are great and it also does not peel, crack or affect the feel of the leather.

You can buy a starter kit from Angelus with 5 paint brushes in it (I think it's $10) that will cover everything from larger tips to finer ones. I tend to start with a brush and then work with my fingers to smooth the paint over the finer detailed bits. 

For your first attempt, I would not recommend going from a black bag to a light coloured bag. It's far easier to go from light to dark, or to stick with the same colour family. If you have a light blue and want to go to a darker shade, or go from pink to red... it's easier to get the feel for the process that way and cover up any mistakes.
My friend also dyes her bags and sticks to only doing it within the same colour family- she doesn't even strip the original paint at all, she just paints right over the original. In her case, if the original pink shows from under the red, then it just enhances the red a bit, gives it more depth and more character.
I've never just painted on top of the original colour like that because I worry it will change the feel of the leather, but I must say that her work is amazing so there's something to be said for her easier approach.

The main thing is that you use leather dye or leather acrylic paints, not any old stuff in the craft store as I did with that yellow concoction. 
Angelus and Jacquard are mostly used to dye shoes, so they're designed for feet/shoes flexing as we walk and they will not crack and peel as the leather of your bag rubs, moves, folds or slouches.

Paint in thin, even layers and allow each layer to fully dry before applying subsequent coats. And that's it! Happy experimenting! 

Oh, also, @whateve and @cowgirlsboots (along with others) gave tips up-thread about repairing cracked corners and edge coats, as well as more informed and expert painting tips, iirc. You should run a search before you start on your bag. Hope that helps a bit


----------



## msd_bags

jblended said:


> Think I've fixed the attachment issue. Here's the finished bag, awaiting another round of leather conditioner.
> In the light, it looks very metallic and almost silver. I only noticed that when I took the picture. That would be the silver mica in the Lumeire paint shining right through.
> Otherwise it reads a more subtle green hue. I didn't quite capture the colour properly in the photo (with the kitty), but it's definitely more green irl.
> My fur ball approves of the makeover! He says it brings out his eyes, lol!
> 
> Edit: also wanted to note that the dunking removed most of the 'bubbles' (pebbles) in the leather. Just in case someone decides to dunk a non-Coach bag, you should know it may change the leather texture a bit.
> 
> View attachment 4938143
> 
> View attachment 4938144


What a pretty outcome for your project!! I’m glad you’ll get to enjoy her again.


dcooney4 said:


> He came home wednesday ,but it has been very difficult taking care of him. I am always terrified I  might hurt him if he is not lifted exactly as he should be. He has yelped a few times despite us being extremely careful. We have to give him meds every eight hours and he is not allowed out of his crate for six weeks except 2-3 times a day to go potty ,he must be carried to his spot and hold him to do physical therapy.
> It has been one of the most challenging weeks of my life in other areas as well. So I have written for myself a positive note despite each horrible thing. I want to learn how to find the positive when I am seriously overwhelmed.


Sending positive vibes to you and healing thoughts for Ryder!


----------



## papertiger

jblended said:


> Think I've fixed the attachment issue. Here's the finished bag, awaiting another round of leather conditioner.
> In the light, it looks very metallic and almost silver. I only noticed that when I took the picture. That would be the silver mica in the Lumeire paint shining right through.
> Otherwise it reads a more subtle green hue. I didn't quite capture the colour properly in the photo (with the kitty), but it's definitely more green irl.
> My fur ball approves of the makeover! He says it brings out his eyes, lol!
> 
> Edit: also wanted to note that the dunking removed most of the 'bubbles' (pebbles) in the leather. Just in case someone decides to dunk a non-Coach bag, you should know it may change the leather texture a bit.
> 
> View attachment 4938143
> 
> View attachment 4938144



Wow, good job - and your baby thinks so too (what a beauty)


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> lots of us have used the great prices of the secondary market as a chance to reshape our bag collection and hone our aesthetic. Sometimes I cannot refine and reduce (necessary to shopping the closet) without exploring new things. I started shopping bags again during covid. But, the shopping came after a multi year hiatus. When the deals dry up (and preloved prices are starting to creep up), I stop. I don’t mind spending money, but I want a deal and what I buy has to be an upgrade or replacement Or something I’ve always wanted.
> 
> also, thank you for the beautiful white Christmas photo!
> 
> 
> During covid, unlike many TPFers,  I am using more of the bags and wearing more RTW out of my closet. It’s because I took covid as an opportunity to exercise more and reshape my eating habits. I don’t shop or wear my bags, when I cannot fit into my RTW. I also don’t purge my closet when I’m heavy bc I’m afraid I’ll regret getting rid of things I can no longer replace.  My bag usage is dependent on my weight and fitness (ive had wrist and back issues and ankle cartilege replacement surgery, so I’ve gone years without carrying anything but a nylon crossbody.
> 
> 
> Congrats! I’ve also bought bags, RTW, and jewelry  this year, but I’ve released multiple stacks of bags, shoes, RTW and other items, and the purge will continue.
> 
> 
> i feel a push and pull from points 1 and 2 when I deciding what to purge. I don’t really have one HG; but there is a point where I naturally stop shopping a category. I know that I’m pretty much there with bags, bc Ive turnEd to shop other stuff, such as jewelry. It’s cyclical for me. The last time I shopped jewelry was in 2001.
> @ElainePG, I hope you have recovered from surgery!
> @Katinahat, I love your Loewe straw bag. Straw is hard for me to carry and I don’t have the lifestyle...
> @msd_bags, do use your beautiful mulberry oxblood bag! i wear my bags during covid and If I need quick access, I just carry my cc in my cargo pants pocket.
> @BowieFan1971, cannot wait to see the photo journey of your bag project! I also really enjoyed your description of your bag buying thought process. . .
> @jblended, muted, metallic, pearly green gray sounds amazing! (Actually makes me think a bit of the Lord of the Rings in a really great way! And, now that I’ve seen pics, love the fact it matches your beautiful fur ball’s eyes! Also adore your refurbishing job on the coach and the Halston pleated blue bag! They are stunning!
> @dcooney4, sending you positive healing thoughts for your Ryder and hope your challenging week resolves into something more peaceful!
> haply holidays all! Stay safe and healthy! Hugs



I was very naughty with jewellery for the last couple of years. I hope I can curb my enthusiasm for new 2021. However, jewellery has given me a lot of joy. Unlike bags, during this unprecedented time, we don't even need to go out to wear out.


----------



## jblended

msd_bags said:


> What a pretty outcome for your project!! I’m glad you’ll get to enjoy her again.





papertiger said:


> Wow, good job - and your baby thinks so too (what a beauty)


Thank you both! You're too kind.


----------



## jblended

papertiger said:


> Unlike bags, during this unprecedented time, we don't even need to go out to wear out.


I need to start wearing my watches and jewellery at home. I haven't worn any since this pandemic really hit. It might make me feel more myself if I start using them again.


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> I was very naughty with jewellery for the last couple of years. I hope I can curb my enthusiasm for new 2021. However, jewellery has given me a lot of joy. Unlike bags, during this unprecedented time, we don't even need to go out to wear out.


I’m sure everyone here would adore some action pics!  It would brighten up the thread In time for New Years!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Big hugs! When I feel overwhelmed, I remember that my track record d of surviving bad days/experiences is 100% and that reminds me that “I’ve got this!” Finding activities that require enough concentration that I am forced to truly live in the moment helps too...it is enough to separate me mentally from whatever is going on and the emotions around it that I can come back a little fresher and with better perspective, which helps me handle it more effectively. Lots of activities qualify....running/exercise, needlepoint/sewing, painting, or other detailed activity with your hands, food prep. If you have to give it your 100% attention to get it right or avoid getting hurt, it qualifies, because the point is that your mind can’t wander to all the “what ifs” and other anxiety-causing stuff. Plus, unlike busy work, you have a positive accomplishment when you are done!
> Those are the things that work for me...


You are so right. That is exactly what I need to do. Thanks!


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> First and foremost:
> 
> I cannot imagine how hard it is to care for him whilst he's in the early stages of recovery. I'm glad he's home as that must bring him so much joy to be with the family. I sincerely wish him a speedy recovery and hope he'll be running around again before you know it.
> You're doing everything right by him. My heart really goes out to you. I would not handle this situation with such grace as you are.
> 
> I'm also really sorry to hear that life is difficult in more ways than one right now. I love your idea of writing yourself a positive note. I did something similar after my accident. I was overwhelmed with the new face I saw in the mirror, so I wrote myself a letter expressing my gratitude for everything I could think of. I told myself to be brave and adaptable so I could rise to the challenge of learning how to speak clearly and chew again. It gave me an outlet and helped focus my mind on the things that mattered most. It definitely helps to actively try to focus on positive things when life is rocky. I commend you for that.
> You could also try making your own little gratitude jar to keep on your desk. Not sure if that idea appeals but I used it when I lost someone very close to me to cancer. Every day I would write a memory I shared with him, or something I was grateful for, or something that was beautiful (like the sunset), or something that made me laugh (even a silly children's joke). By the end of the year, this jar was filled with all manner of colourful post-its, each holding a random moment of gratitude or a happy memory that I would otherwise have forgotten. It was a really good way for me to focus on positive things when life was rough.
> 
> I hope you don't mind the unsolicited suggestions.


Thank you! I like this idea. Perhaps in a notebook as it will be more private that way.


----------



## Katinahat

jblended said:


> Thanks! It's proving to be a little bit of a chameleon colour, leaning (khaki or sage?) green, grey or silver depending on the light. I'm very happy with how it came out given that I really stumbled my way through this particular project.
> 
> And thanks on the kitty love. @Katinahat's kitty looks like she could be a distant relative of his!
> He's the youngest of my rescues and follows me around like a puppy most days, lol. His one earlobe is permanently folded down after he needed surgery on it, but thankfully his hearing is unaffected.
> 
> I hope your Ryder will be home soon!


Your cat is lovely! My two are brothers. The one you saw is the quieter of the two. This one looks even more like yours and is the boss! He thinks he’s a present! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I love a tabby cat!


----------



## Katinahat

880 said:


> Congrats! I’ve also bought bags, RTW, and jewelry  this year, but I’ve released multiple stacks of bags, shoes, RTW and other items, and the purge will continue.
> 
> 
> @Katinahat, I love your Loewe straw bag. Straw is hard for me to carry and I don’t have the lifestyle...


Straw doesn’t work for me most of the time either. Usually it’s just summer abroad I can carry this. Yesterday was a crisp dry winter day. Today is pouring rain and blowing a storm as well. Straw would not have worked! 



momasaurus said:


> These are both lovely! That leather panel on the Loewe is really cool! And the asymmetrical straps. Sharp!


Thanks! These kind of little details are what makes a bag more special.


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> I’m sure everyone here would adore some action pics!  It would brighten up the thread In time for New Years!



I seldom post my jewellery on this threads. I'll wear something nice on NYE, even if it's just to do the countdown in (OMG, I would _love_ to go out to dinner)

Until then here's one of my mother's inherited silver and multi-stone bracelet (lemon and smokey quartz, blue topaz, amethyst, aqua, turquoise etc)  plus new recycled-silver smokey quartz rings I found at Cos (yes,_ that_ Cos).

I usually wear the Cos rings (only bought a couple of months ago) when in a minimalist mood. I set myself a task to find a different vibe with them.

My mother was a bit more 'out there' with here jewellery. The silver she bought me is all clear, opalescent and white stones.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> Your cat is lovely! My two are brothers. The one you saw is the quieter of the two. This one looks even more like yours and is the boss! *He thinks he’s a present! *
> View attachment 4938336
> 
> I love a tabby cat!



Wacha mean thinks?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Think I've fixed the attachment issue. Here's the finished bag, awaiting another round of leather conditioner.
> In the light, it looks very metallic and almost silver. I only noticed that when I took the picture. That would be the silver mica in the Lumeire paint shining right through.
> Otherwise it reads a more subtle green hue. I didn't quite capture the colour properly in the photo (with the kitty), but it's definitely more green irl.
> My fur ball approves of the makeover! He says it brings out his eyes, lol!
> 
> Edit: also wanted to note that the dunking removed most of the 'bubbles' (pebbles) in the leather. Just in case someone decides to dunk a non-Coach bag, you should know it may change the leather texture a bit.
> 
> View attachment 4938143
> 
> View attachment 4938144



Your bag looks great after the makeover! I adore the colour! Do I spot a black shoulder strap? If I remember correctly this goes perfectly with the black block heels of your green colour-blocked boots! Great result! Congratulations!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Think I've fixed the attachment issue. Here's the finished bag, awaiting another round of leather conditioner.
> In the light, it looks very metallic and almost silver. I only noticed that when I took the picture. That would be the silver mica in the Lumeire paint shining right through.
> Otherwise it reads a more subtle green hue. I didn't quite capture the colour properly in the photo (with the kitty), but it's definitely more green irl.
> My fur ball approves of the makeover! He says it brings out his eyes, lol!
> 
> Edit: also wanted to note that the dunking removed most of the 'bubbles' (pebbles) in the leather. Just in case someone decides to dunk a non-Coach bag, you should know it may change the leather texture a bit.
> 
> View attachment 4938143
> 
> View attachment 4938144



Your cat is beautiful! He looks like a small Mountain Lion to me and his pretty eyes are full of wisdom.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Thank you! It's been a real game changer for me, particularly this year. As I was recovering from covid and suffering from severe insomnia, changing the colour of my bags kept me busy and brought me a lot of joy. It also helped me fall back in love with several of my bags. I'd shared some of my other re-dyed bags earlier. I'll link them again in case want to see them.
> 
> Halston from turquoise to metallic royal blue
> Coach Noa from pale blue to pearly blue and purple
> 
> The funny thing is, I was yearning for (and actively searching for) metallic bags at the beginning of the year, and I've now got 3 of them that I've painted in various metallic colours. It was far cheaper than buying a metallic and I got to utilize what I already owned.
> If I find a great oil slick/holographic bag, I will likely buy it, but otherwise I'm very much sated on the unique metallic leather front.



Your beautiful metallic bags just made my mind wander and me look for an old photo- taken 2007 when I was the slimmest I´ve ever been in my life. The bag back then was my alltime favourite. I even had the same model in two different sizes.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> He came home wednesday ,but it has been very difficult taking care of him. I am always terrified I  might hurt him if he is not lifted exactly as he should be. He has yelped a few times despite us being extremely careful. We have to give him meds every eight hours and he is not allowed out of his crate for six weeks except 2-3 times a day to go potty ,he must be carried to his spot and hold him to do physical therapy.
> It has been one of the most challenging weeks of my life in other areas as well. So I have written for myself a positive note despite each horrible thing. I want to learn how to find the positive when I am seriously overwhelmed.



Sending love and positive energy for you and Ryder! May he recover quickly!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Sending love and positive energy for you and Ryder! May he recover quickly!


Thank you! Your cats are beautiful.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

@dcooney4, sending hugs to you and Ryder. 
@papertiger, wow that bracelet is a statement piece -- stunning.
@jblended and @Katinahat, your cats are adorable.  I always had cats growing up, and love how smart, independent, graceful and loving they are.  jblended, I am glad you were able to turn the purse into a sparkly, stylish bag that you can enjoy.
@cowgirlsboots, I love your picture and the metallic bag -- looking at this picture, I realize that metallics truly can be neutral and go with everything.

I received a purse -- the Ferragamo Vara bag in macademia -- as a gift from my family.  It's the perfect shade of beige with a lovely pink undertone.  It's the perfect size for evening outings with a chain strap that makes it dressy.  I needed a beige evening bag and this one fills that hole in my wardrobe.  Will post pictures when I get the chance.


----------



## indiaink

@Purses & Perfumes - was it you that wanted to know what could fit in the BV Chain Knot? Probably not, since you were getting one - but I can fit my iPhone 7 and my Comme des Garcons 3/4 zip wallet with no issues - I don't wear makeup, but I could add small things easily, lip gloss, stuff like that. A packet of tissues.  It's been a hectic week with a blizzard thrown in for good measure, hope you all had a merry merry Christmas!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

indiaink said:


> @Purses & Perfumes - was it you that wanted to know what could fit in the BV Chain Knot? Probably not, since you were getting one - but I can fit my iPhone 7 and my Comme des Garcons 3/4 zip wallet with no issues - I don't wear makeup, but I could add small things easily, lip gloss, stuff like that. A packet of tissues.  It's been a hectic week with a blizzard thrown in for good measure, hope you all had a merry merry Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 4938460
> View attachment 4938461
> View attachment 4938462


Ooh, it looks lovely -- love the aged gold hardware with the black.  Thank you for the pictures.  Yes, it was me who asked for pictures.  I decided to place the order after learning that it can fit an iPhone, and realizing that these will soon no longer be produced -- didn't want to miss out.  And I love that your phone case matches! Happy Holidays!


----------



## papertiger

Purses & Perfumes said:


> @dcooney4, sending hugs to you and Ryder.
> @papertiger, wow that bracelet is a statement piece -- stunning.
> @jblended and @Katinahat, your cats are adorable.  I always had cats growing up, and love how smart, independent, graceful and loving they are.  jblended, I am glad you were able to turn the purse into a sparkly, stylish bag that you can enjoy.
> @cowgirlsboots, I love your picture and the metallic bag -- looking at this picture, I realize that metallics truly can be neutral and go with everything.
> 
> *I received a purse -- the Ferragamo Vara bag in macademia -- as a gift from my family.  It's the perfect shade of beige with a lovely pink undertone.  It's the perfect size for evening outings with a chain strap that makes it dressy.  I needed a beige evening bag and this one fills that hole in my wardrobe.  Will post pictures when I get the chance.*




  so pleased it's the perfect choice


----------



## papertiger

indiaink said:


> @Purses & Perfumes - was it you that wanted to know what could fit in the BV Chain Knot? Probably not, since you were getting one - but I can fit my iPhone 7 and my Comme des Garcons 3/4 zip wallet with no issues - I don't wear makeup, but I could add small things easily, lip gloss, stuff like that. A packet of tissues.  It's been a hectic week with a blizzard thrown in for good measure, hope you all had a merry merry Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 4938460
> View attachment 4938461
> View attachment 4938462



A very merry Christmas! 

I always wanted a stretch knot (but not satin). This is a fabulous and classic chain knot. I think BV are _crazy_ to stop doing one of their most iconic bags, so recognisable on the red carpet or weddings. They could just do new variations, why through the baby out with the bath water?


----------



## keodi

880 said:


> lots of us have used the great prices of the secondary market as a chance to reshape our bag collection and hone our aesthetic. Sometimes I cannot refine and reduce (necessary to shopping the closet) without exploring new things. I started shopping bags again during covid. But, the shopping came after a multi year hiatus. When the deals dry up (and preloved prices are starting to creep up), I stop. I don’t mind spending money, *but I want a deal and what I buy has to be an upgrade or replacement or something I’ve always wanted.*
> 
> also, thank you for the beautiful white Christmas photo!
> 
> 
> During covid, unlike many TPFers,  I am using more of the bags and wearing more RTW out of my closet. It’s because I took covid as an opportunity to exercise more and reshape my eating habits. I don’t shop or wear my bags, when I cannot fit into my RTW. I also don’t purge my closet when I’m heavy bc I’m afraid I’ll regret getting rid of things I can no longer replace.  My bag usage is dependent on my weight and fitness (ive had wrist and back issues and ankle cartilege replacement surgery, so I’ve gone years without carrying anything but a nylon crossbody.
> 
> 
> Congrats! I’ve also bought bags, RTW, and jewelry  this year, but I’ve released multiple stacks of bags, shoes, RTW and other items, and the purge will continue.
> 
> 
> i feel a push and pull from points 1 and 2 when I deciding what to purge. I don’t really have one HG; but there is a point where I naturally stop shopping a category. I know that I’m pretty much there with bags, bc Ive turnEd to shop other stuff, such as jewelry. It’s cyclical for me. The last time I shopped jewelry was in 2001.
> @ElainePG, I hope you have recovered from surgery!
> @Katinahat, I love your Loewe straw bag. Straw is hard for me to carry and I don’t have the lifestyle...
> @msd_bags, do use your beautiful mulberry oxblood bag! i wear my bags during covid and If I need quick access, I just carry my cc in my cargo pants pocket.
> @BowieFan1971, cannot wait to see the photo journey of your bag project! I also really enjoyed your description of your bag buying thought process. . .
> @jblended, muted, metallic, pearly green gray sounds amazing! (Actually makes me think a bit of the Lord of the Rings in a really great way! And, now that I’ve seen pics, love the fact it matches your beautiful fur ball’s eyes! Also adore your refurbishing job on the coach and the Halston pleated blue bag! They are stunning!
> @dcooney4, sending you positive healing thoughts for your Ryder and hope your overwhelming week resolves into something more peaceful! The positive note works well for me.
> haply holidays all! Stay safe and healthy! Hugs


Agreed!


jblended said:


> Think I've fixed the attachment issue. Here's the finished bag, awaiting another round of leather conditioner.
> In the light, it looks very metallic and almost silver. I only noticed that when I took the picture. That would be the silver mica in the Lumeire paint shining right through.
> Otherwise it reads a more subtle green hue. I didn't quite capture the colour properly in the photo (with the kitty), but it's definitely more green irl.
> My fur ball approves of the makeover! He says it brings out his eyes, lol!
> 
> Edit: also wanted to note that the dunking removed most of the 'bubbles' (pebbles) in the leather. Just in case someone decides to dunk a non-Coach bag, you should know it may change the leather texture a bit.
> 
> View attachment 4938143
> 
> View attachment 4938144


Nice job on the makeover! your kitty is so adorable!


papertiger said:


> I was very naughty with jewellery for the last couple of years. I hope I can curb my enthusiasm for new 2021. However, jewellery has given me a lot of joy. *Unlike bags, during this unprecedented time, we don't even need to go out to wear out.*


So true!


indiaink said:


> @Purses & Perfumes - was it you that wanted to know what could fit in the BV Chain Knot? Probably not, since you were getting one - but I can fit my iPhone 7 and my Comme des Garcons 3/4 zip wallet with no issues - I don't wear makeup, but I could add small things easily, lip gloss, stuff like that. A packet of tissues.  It's been a hectic week with a blizzard thrown in for good measure, hope you all had a merry merry Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 4938460
> View attachment 4938461
> View attachment 4938462


Beautiful clutch!


papertiger said:


> A very merry Christmas!
> 
> I always wanted a stretch knot (but not satin). This is a fabulous and classic chain knot. I think BV are _crazy_ to stop doing one of their most iconic bags, so recognisable on the red carpet or weddings. *They could just do new variations, why through the baby out with the bath water?*


Good point, I wonder why they are doing that?


----------



## dcooney4

Purses & Perfumes said:


> @dcooney4, sending hugs to you and Ryder.
> @papertiger, wow that bracelet is a statement piece -- stunning.
> @jblended and @Katinahat, your cats are adorable.  I always had cats growing up, and love how smart, independent, graceful and loving they are.  jblended, I am glad you were able to turn the purse into a sparkly, stylish bag that you can enjoy.
> @cowgirlsboots, I love your picture and the metallic bag -- looking at this picture, I realize that metallics truly can be neutral and go with everything.
> 
> I received a purse -- the Ferragamo Vara bag in macademia -- as a gift from my family.  It's the perfect shade of beige with a lovely pink undertone.  It's the perfect size for evening outings with a chain strap that makes it dressy.  I needed a beige evening bag and this one fills that hole in my wardrobe.  Will post pictures when I get the chance.


Thanks!


----------



## dcooney4

indiaink said:


> @Purses & Perfumes - was it you that wanted to know what could fit in the BV Chain Knot? Probably not, since you were getting one - but I can fit my iPhone 7 and my Comme des Garcons 3/4 zip wallet with no issues - I don't wear makeup, but I could add small things easily, lip gloss, stuff like that. A packet of tissues.  It's been a hectic week with a blizzard thrown in for good measure, hope you all had a merry merry Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 4938460
> View attachment 4938461
> View attachment 4938462


Gorgeous!


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> I seldom post my jewellery on this threads. I'll wear something nice on NYE, even if it's just to do the countdown in (OMG, I would _love_ to go out to dinner)
> 
> Until then here's one of my mother's inherited silver and multi-stone bracelet (lemon and smokey quartz, blue topaz, amethyst, aqua, turquoise etc)  plus new recycled-silver smokey quartz rings I found at Cos (yes,_ that_ Cos).
> 
> I usually wear the Cos rings (only bought a couple of months ago) when in a minimalist mood. I set myself a task to find a different vibe with them.
> 
> My mother was a bit more 'out there' with here jewellery. The silver she bought me is all clear, opalescent and white stones.
> 
> View attachment 4938349


With so many colors in the bracelet you can coordinate it with a wide variety of clothing. Love the colors.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> He came home wednesday ,but it has been very difficult taking care of him. I am always terrified I  might hurt him if he is not lifted exactly as he should be. He has yelped a few times despite us being extremely careful. We have to give him meds every eight hours and he is not allowed out of his crate for six weeks except 2-3 times a day to go potty ,he must be carried to his spot and hold him to do physical therapy.
> It has been one of the most challenging weeks of my life in other areas as well. So I have written for myself a positive note despite each horrible thing. I want to learn how to find the positive when I am seriously overwhelmed.


Sending hugs and best wishes!


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Big hugs! When I feel overwhelmed, I remember that my track record d of surviving bad days/experiences is 100% and that reminds me that “I’ve got this!” Finding activities that require enough concentration that I am forced to truly live in the moment helps too...it is enough to separate me mentally from whatever is going on and the emotions around it that I can come back a little fresher and with better perspective, which helps me handle it more effectively. Lots of activities qualify....running/exercise, needlepoint/sewing, painting, or other detailed activity with your hands, food prep. If you have to give it your 100% attention to get it right or avoid getting hurt, it qualifies, because the point is that your mind can’t wander to all the “what ifs” and other anxiety-causing stuff. Plus, unlike busy work, you have a positive accomplishment when you are done!
> Those are the things that work for me...


Very helpful suggestions!


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> With so many colors in the bracelet you can coordinate it with a wide variety of clothing. Love the colors.



That's true. Thank you


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> He came home wednesday ,but it has been very difficult taking care of him. I am always terrified I  might hurt him if he is not lifted exactly as he should be. He has yelped a few times despite us being extremely careful. We have to give him meds every eight hours and he is not allowed out of his crate for six weeks except 2-3 times a day to go potty ,he must be carried to his spot and hold him to do physical therapy.
> It has been one of the most challenging weeks of my life in other areas as well. So I have written for myself a positive note despite each horrible thing. I want to learn how to find the positive when I am seriously overwhelmed.



So sorry, it's very hard, I know. 

Prayers for your baby, and anything else you are going through.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Bag #7- wore the Gucci Abbey out to the movies today...WW84. My DH surprised me with tickets in my stocking yesterday. We haven’t been to the movies since about January. Good movie and the bag was the perfect movie bag! Fit a bottle of water in it and was comfortable to have beside me on the seat.


----------



## indiaink

dcooney4 said:


> He came home wednesday ,but it has been very difficult taking care of him. I am always terrified I  might hurt him if he is not lifted exactly as he should be. He has yelped a few times despite us being extremely careful. We have to give him meds every eight hours and he is not allowed out of his crate for six weeks except 2-3 times a day to go potty ,he must be carried to his spot and hold him to do physical therapy.
> It has been one of the most challenging weeks of my life in other areas as well. So I have written for myself a positive note despite each horrible thing. I want to learn how to find the positive when I am seriously overwhelmed.


@dcooney4 I am so sorry to have missed this post!!!  All I can offer is to remember that their “yelp” is our “ouch dammit”.   Can you share exactly (well, in layman’s terms) what repairs were made, or how the injury may have occurred if the vet had any thoughts about it.

For working with dogs, I never get into the physical health area other than advocating - I am so tender-hearted I am a big fricking wuss about it. Our cat (RIP) was diagnosed with Diabetes when he was 5 (he was with us until 17 years old) and we had to give him an injection twice a day (Insulin). My second attempt he squeaked and I was never able to do it after that; DH took that job on and you know, that darn cat pretty quickly started telling us what to do and how to do it and what food he wanted served with it. (I have since learned that many cats and dogs quickly adapt to the Insulin-giving routine and seem to know it’s a very important part of their lives).

Anyway, my 2 cents - don’t be too hard on yourself. Your love for Ryder is obvious and life-affirming and if they could talk, he’d tell you how much.


----------



## indiaink

papertiger said:


> I seldom post my jewellery on this threads. I'll wear something nice on NYE, even if it's just to do the countdown in (OMG, I would _love_ to go out to dinner)
> 
> Until then here's one of my mother's inherited silver and multi-stone bracelet (lemon and smokey quartz, blue topaz, amethyst, aqua, turquoise etc)  plus new recycled-silver smokey quartz rings I found at Cos (yes,_ that_ Cos).
> 
> I usually wear the Cos rings (only bought a couple of months ago) when in a minimalist mood. I set myself a task to find a different vibe with them.
> 
> My mother was a bit more 'out there' with here jewellery. The silver she bought me is all clear, opalescent and white stones.
> 
> View attachment 4938349


Love this bracelet!

Sounds like your mom was living vicariously through you - giving you jewelry she couldn’t wear but loved ... ?


----------



## More bags

indiaink said:


> @Purses & Perfumes - was it you that wanted to know what could fit in the BV Chain Knot? Probably not, since you were getting one - but I can fit my iPhone 7 and my Comme des Garcons 3/4 zip wallet with no issues - I don't wear makeup, but I could add small things easily, lip gloss, stuff like that. A packet of tissues.  It's been a hectic week with a blizzard thrown in for good measure, hope you all had a merry merry Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 4938460
> View attachment 4938461
> View attachment 4938462


This clutch is gorgeous!


----------



## jblended

Katinahat said:


> This one looks even more like yours and is the boss!


He does look like he rules the house in this photo! 



cowgirlsboots said:


> Your bag looks great after the makeover! I adore the colour! Do I spot a black shoulder strap? If I remember correctly this goes perfectly with the black block heels of your green colour-blocked boots! Great result! Congratulations!


Yes! I played a bit of 'musical chairs' with the straps. My other oxblood bag has a chain strap that digs into my shoulder, so I took this bags's original strap (which I did not dye) and switched out the chain strap, so now the oxblood bag has a perfect matching strap that is comfortable to wear. 
Then I took a spare black skinny strap and paired it with this green bag after I was done painting. 
The painful chain strap is now a spare in case of emergencies. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Your beautiful metallic bags just made my mind wander and me look for an old photo- taken 2007 when I was the slimmest I´ve ever been in my life. The bag back then was my alltime favourite. I even had the same model in two different sizes.


Lovely photo! You make everything look so effortless and stylish.


----------



## papertiger

indiaink said:


> Love this bracelet!
> 
> Sounds like your mom was living vicariously through you - giving you jewelry she couldn’t wear but loved ... ?



She bought herself this silver purple-blues-lemon bracelet, and then a rock crystal-opal-moonstone version for me at the same time. I've ended-up with both. She lived in a sunnier climate, hourglass, va-va-voom figure, short hair, tanned easily and was tall, whereas as I live between a grey-blue coast and a very grey-green mountain, more athletic figure, long hair, don't tan anyway and totally average height. It's a challenge. Funnily, the pieces my father gave her and that she obviously didn't gravitate towards (high modernism) work best. My statement pieces I buy for myself lean more towards a) no gems b) more geometric/asymmetric. But I do love this bracelet, it's like a gem abstract collage and it certainly reminds me of her.

She started giving me her best pieces a few years ago, _then_ stuff she just didn't wear anymore.  Purples and pinks, jewel colours (emerald, sapphire, ruby) and turquoise and corral were her colours. Unless I'm strongly in a certain colour mood, head to toe scarlet for instance (which I was stuck on Summer '19) I'm _usually_ more into black, grey, charcoal, forrest, stormy sky and neutral earth colours (although I'm not a natural 'Autumn') so DM's aquas and amethysts look can good in contrast, I like a bit of purple with all kinds of greens.  Pink sapphires and Burmese rubies not so easy.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Sending hugs and best wishes!


Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> So sorry, it's very hard, I know.
> 
> Prayers for your baby, and anything else you are going through.


Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

indiaink said:


> @dcooney4 I am so sorry to have missed this post!!!  All I can offer is to remember that their “yelp” is our “ouch dammit”.   Can you share exactly (well, in layman’s terms) what repairs were made, or how the injury may have occurred if the vet had any thoughts about it.
> 
> For working with dogs, I never get into the physical health area other than advocating - I am so tender-hearted I am a big fricking wuss about it. Our cat (RIP) was diagnosed with Diabetes when he was 5 (he was with us until 17 years old) and we had to give him an injection twice a day (Insulin). My second attempt he squeaked and I was never able to do it after that; DH took that job on and you know, that darn cat pretty quickly started telling us what to do and how to do it and what food he wanted served with it. (I have since learned that many cats and dogs quickly adapt to the Insulin-giving routine and seem to know it’s a very important part of their lives).
> 
> Anyway, my 2 cents - don’t be too hard on yourself. Your love for Ryder is obvious and life-affirming and if they could talk, he’d tell you how much.


Thanks! he is a small beagle mix about 16 pounds. We think he might have done it jumping on my sons bed, but we really don't know. He ruptured a disc and it was pressing on his spinal cord. He had part of the disc removed by a neurological surgeon. Our regular vet said she could not have done this.


----------



## jblended

Spoiler: Off topic story time. Feel free to ignore, I'm merely venting. :smile:



A little story to get off my chest that is unrelated to bags but belongs in here. I joined this thread talking about my accident, and as it is about to be locked, I'll leave this story with it so as not to carry that weight into the next year.

There's a tiny coffee shop near me that I frequent. I get on well with the owner and all the staff, bar one of the baristas who happens to be on duty at the usual time I stop by.
Now, my order is not overly complicated (black coffee with a dash of skim), and I am always mindful to be cheery and friendly with the staff as I'm aware of how utterly exhausting their work can be. Yet, this one barista has always made it very clear that she is offended by my broken face. She grimaces when she sees me, steps away as though I have something contagious, huffs and puffs as she pulls my coffee and shoves the cup towards me with such aggression that she has spilled it onto the counter and onto my hand several times.

The owner, seeing her behaviour, has repeatedly explained that there's nothing medically wrong to cause her to fear me, but my face is simply different due to an accident; this made no difference to the treatment I received. Anyway, I do not let her bother me as the rest of the team are lovely and I want to support a small, local business.

As it happens, the shop was shut during the majority of this year due to lockdowns but has recently re-opened for takeaways. I have stopped by twice for a takeaway coffee to enjoy on my walks and both times this particular barista served me with a smile, answered my greetings and questions politely, served me my coffee without aggression or spillage and has been a completely different person all around.
I thought that perhaps the pandemic has shifted her perspective on things. Until today when the owner greeted me by name as I walked in and I saw the penny drop for the barista who immediately returned to her previous ill-mannered behaviour. It baffled me until I figured out what had happened. I'm now wearing a mask. The past two times she was friendly and polite, it was because she could not see the indented side of my face and, as such, did not recognize me.

I've known all along that people have been nicer all around since I've been wearing masks but this was a reminder that many do judge rather harshly.
I never thought I'd say this but, as cumbersome as they are, I may actually miss wearing a mask when this pandemic is finally over. That's not to say I am not wishing with all my heart that this nightmare ends, of course. I cannot wait for normalcy!

I suppose I'm quite lucky that I've experienced an upside to mask-life, rather than merely feeling suffocated all the time.  

And that's that for 2020. Fingers crossed for brighter days ahead!


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks! he is a small beagle mix about 16 pounds. We think he might have done it jumping on my sons bed, but we really don't know. He ruptured a disc and it was pressing on his spinal cord. He had part of the disc removed by a neurological surgeon. Our regular vet said she could not have done this.


You're lucky you have an honest vet who sent you to a specialist! Poor Ryder!  I'm sending you all the positive, healing thoughts and hoping with all my heart that he recovers sooner than expected and with the least amount of pain. This is such a stressful experience to read about, I cannot fathom experiencing it. You're incredibly strong. I really hope things start to rapidly improve for you and him.


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> Spoiler: Off topic story time. Feel free to ignore, I'm merely venting. :smile:
> 
> 
> 
> A little story to get off my chest that is unrelated to bags but belongs in here. I joined this thread talking about my accident, and as it is about to be locked, I'll leave this story with it so as not to carry that weight into the next year.
> 
> There's a tiny coffee shop near me that I frequent. I get on well with the owner and all the staff, bar one of the baristas who happens to be on duty at the usual time I stop by.
> Now, my order is not overly complicated (black coffee with a dash of skim), and I am always mindful to be cheery and friendly with the staff as I'm aware of how utterly exhausting their work can be. Yet, this one barista has always made it very clear that she is offended by my broken face. She grimaces when she sees me, steps away as though I have something contagious, huffs and puffs as she pulls my coffee and shoves the cup towards me with such aggression that she has spilled it onto the counter and onto my hand several times.
> 
> The owner, seeing her behaviour, has repeatedly explained that there's nothing medically wrong to cause her to fear me, but my face is simply different due to an accident; this made no difference to the treatment I received. Anyway, I do not let her bother me as the rest of the team are lovely and I want to support a small, local business.
> 
> As it happens, the shop was shut during the majority of this year due to lockdowns but has recently re-opened for takeaways. I have stopped by twice for a takeaway coffee to enjoy on my walks and both times this particular barista served me with a smile, answered my greetings and questions politely, served me my coffee without aggression or spillage and has been a completely different person all around.
> I thought that perhaps the pandemic has shifted her perspective on things. Until today when the owner greeted me by name as I walked in and I saw the penny drop for the barista who immediately returned to her previous ill-mannered behaviour. It baffled me until I figured out what had happened. I'm now wearing a mask. The past two times she was friendly and polite, it was because she could not see the indented side of my face and, as such, did not recognize me.
> 
> I've known all along that people have been nicer all around since I've been wearing masks but this was a reminder that many do judge rather harshly.
> I never thought I'd say this but, as cumbersome as they are, I may actually miss wearing a mask when this pandemic is finally over. That's not to say I am not wishing with all my heart that this nightmare ends, of course. I cannot wait for normalcy!
> 
> I suppose I'm quite lucky that I've experienced an upside to mask-life, rather than merely feeling suffocated all the time.
> 
> And that's that for 2020. Fingers crossed for brighter days ahead!


Wow! That is just jacked up! I don’t understand why your injury should make her hostile? Maybe feel awkward or nervous or timid, but hostile? Shoving things at you and being aggressive? If I owned that shop, I would fire her ass as soon as I found out, because she obviously doesn’t know how to serve the PUBLIC, which don’t always look, smell, sound like or think/believe like you. Imagine how she treats others who might have a more “justified” reason for her disdain, like someone who had a pin/t-shirt/etc with an opposite political or moral/ethical stance than hers.
With that said, I hate that you become responsible for how others treat you. It’s wrong. You shouldn’t have to wear a mask to be treated like a human being. You are a kind, creative, warm, engaging person...I have seen plenty of evidence of that here. And you should be treated like you are. I don’t know why a lot of people treat those with differences and/or evidence of past misfortune as some kind of leper....it ain’t contagious and if they want to prevent it as much as possible maybe not acting like an ass would be more helpful. Please don’t live in the shadows or hide to please/appease these people or to make them more comfortable. They already live in the shadows they have created for themselves. THEY are the ones who are stunted and deformed and they have to live with it every second of every day. If they weren’t such douches, they would be pitiable. Well, yeah, they are and I feel sorry for them.
You are a survivor. Your face is your testimony...nothing else needs to be said. Hold your head high and turn your face fully to the sun. If others can’t handle the view, it is because THEY are the weak ones and cannot stand in the face of a true survivor.

You have my admiration. Here, we love YOU. AND your wicked bag skills...


----------



## indiaink

jblended said:


> .... Yet, this one barista has always made it very clear that she is offended by my broken face. She grimaces when she sees me, steps away as though I have something contagious, huffs and puffs as she pulls my coffee and shoves the cup towards me with such aggression that she has spilled it onto the counter and onto my hand several times.


I do not understand why this person isn't fired.


----------



## jblended

@BowieFan1971 Thank you so much for your kind words! You're so sweet. I'm truly undeserving of those compliments! I merely wanted to get it out of my system, so truly, I don't expect anyone to read or comment. It's all good! 
Everyone on these forums is so kind it really astounds me. I feel very fortunate to have found a home here.  

Don't you worry. I had an accident, it could happen to anyone, so I am in no way hindered by my changed appearance. I accepted it very quickly and am grateful to simply be alive. I just get these random experiences that remind me that not everyone is able to adapt. I live with myself so I forget that I'm not "normal" anymore, and then something happens to remind me and it shocks me a little, lol.

I'm not angry at the barista at all. I have said this before (so please forgive the repetition) but sometimes we just need to show compassion for people who fear anything "abnormal". They often don't know any better, and that's not their fault. And if they do know better but choose to be judgmental, then we can be thankful that we are not cut from the same cloth and we can be compassionate.

It's more that I got an unexpected "win" from wearing a mask, which I never would have thought possible! 



indiaink said:


> I do not understand why this person isn't fired.


She is excellent at her job otherwise and I requested that the owner does not hold this behaviour against her. I cannot bear to be the reason someone loses their income. As far as I know, I'm the only one facing an issue, and it is a minor issue at that. If she were to poison my coffee- well, then that would be different!


----------



## indiaink

jblended said:


> She is excellent at her job otherwise and I requested that the owner does not hold this behaviour against her. I cannot bear to be the reason someone loses their income. As far as I know, I'm the only one facing an issue, and it is a minor issue at that. If she were to poison my coffee- well, then that would be different!


I would disagree that you are the reason ... her behavior will continue with anyone in a similar circumstance. You are lucky she has not burned you with that hot coffee. Well, dearheart, you are certainly taking the high road - have you ever tried to talk to her, one-on-one?


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> Spoiler: Off topic story time. Feel free to ignore, I'm merely venting. :smile:
> 
> 
> 
> A little story to get off my chest that is unrelated to bags but belongs in here. I joined this thread talking about my accident, and as it is about to be locked, I'll leave this story with it so as not to carry that weight into the next year.
> 
> There's a tiny coffee shop near me that I frequent. I get on well with the owner and all the staff, bar one of the baristas who happens to be on duty at the usual time I stop by.
> Now, my order is not overly complicated (black coffee with a dash of skim), and I am always mindful to be cheery and friendly with the staff as I'm aware of how utterly exhausting their work can be. Yet, this one barista has always made it very clear that she is offended by my broken face. She grimaces when she sees me, steps away as though I have something contagious, huffs and puffs as she pulls my coffee and shoves the cup towards me with such aggression that she has spilled it onto the counter and onto my hand several times.
> 
> The owner, seeing her behaviour, has repeatedly explained that there's nothing medically wrong to cause her to fear me, but my face is simply different due to an accident; this made no difference to the treatment I received. Anyway, I do not let her bother me as the rest of the team are lovely and I want to support a small, local business.
> 
> As it happens, the shop was shut during the majority of this year due to lockdowns but has recently re-opened for takeaways. I have stopped by twice for a takeaway coffee to enjoy on my walks and both times this particular barista served me with a smile, answered my greetings and questions politely, served me my coffee without aggression or spillage and has been a completely different person all around.
> I thought that perhaps the pandemic has shifted her perspective on things. Until today when the owner greeted me by name as I walked in and I saw the penny drop for the barista who immediately returned to her previous ill-mannered behaviour. It baffled me until I figured out what had happened. I'm now wearing a mask. The past two times she was friendly and polite, it was because she could not see the indented side of my face and, as such, did not recognize me.
> 
> I've known all along that people have been nicer all around since I've been wearing masks but this was a reminder that many do judge rather harshly.
> I never thought I'd say this but, as cumbersome as they are, I may actually miss wearing a mask when this pandemic is finally over. That's not to say I am not wishing with all my heart that this nightmare ends, of course. I cannot wait for normalcy!
> 
> I suppose I'm quite lucky that I've experienced an upside to mask-life, rather than merely feeling suffocated all the time.
> 
> And that's that for 2020. Fingers crossed for brighter days ahead!


That girl has issues. Ignore the fool. I am sorry this happens.


----------



## papertiger

jblended said:


> Spoiler: Off topic story time. Feel free to ignore, I'm merely venting. :smile:
> 
> 
> 
> A little story to get off my chest that is unrelated to bags but belongs in here. I joined this thread talking about my accident, and as it is about to be locked, I'll leave this story with it so as not to carry that weight into the next year.
> 
> There's a tiny coffee shop near me that I frequent. I get on well with the owner and all the staff, bar one of the baristas who happens to be on duty at the usual time I stop by.
> Now, my order is not overly complicated (black coffee with a dash of skim), and I am always mindful to be cheery and friendly with the staff as I'm aware of how utterly exhausting their work can be. Yet, this one barista has always made it very clear that she is offended by my broken face. She grimaces when she sees me, steps away as though I have something contagious, huffs and puffs as she pulls my coffee and shoves the cup towards me with such aggression that she has spilled it onto the counter and onto my hand several times.
> 
> The owner, seeing her behaviour, has repeatedly explained that there's nothing medically wrong to cause her to fear me, but my face is simply different due to an accident; this made no difference to the treatment I received. Anyway, I do not let her bother me as the rest of the team are lovely and I want to support a small, local business.
> 
> As it happens, the shop was shut during the majority of this year due to lockdowns but has recently re-opened for takeaways. I have stopped by twice for a takeaway coffee to enjoy on my walks and both times this particular barista served me with a smile, answered my greetings and questions politely, served me my coffee without aggression or spillage and has been a completely different person all around.
> I thought that perhaps the pandemic has shifted her perspective on things. Until today when the owner greeted me by name as I walked in and I saw the penny drop for the barista who immediately returned to her previous ill-mannered behaviour. It baffled me until I figured out what had happened. I'm now wearing a mask. The past two times she was friendly and polite, it was because she could not see the indented side of my face and, as such, did not recognize me.
> 
> I've known all along that people have been nicer all around since I've been wearing masks but this was a reminder that many do judge rather harshly.
> I never thought I'd say this but, as cumbersome as they are, I may actually miss wearing a mask when this pandemic is finally over. That's not to say I am not wishing with all my heart that this nightmare ends, of course. I cannot wait for normalcy!
> 
> I suppose I'm quite lucky that I've experienced an upside to mask-life, rather than merely feeling suffocated all the time.
> 
> And that's that for 2020. Fingers crossed for brighter days ahead!



Yes, leave in 2020  . Obviously I don't know this person, and I'm sure you've already worked out that it's their own fear that's triggering these inappropriate and hurtful responses. Work those boundaries and pity these feeble-minded, uneducated people to their own unresolved issues.


----------



## msd_bags

jblended said:


> @BowieFan1971 Thank you so much for your kind words! You're so sweet. I'm truly undeserving of those compliments! I merely wanted to get it out of my system, so truly, I don't expect anyone to read or comment. It's all good!
> Everyone on these forums is so kind it really astounds me. I feel very fortunate to have found a home here.
> 
> Don't you worry. I had an accident, it could happen to anyone, so I am in no way hindered by my changed appearance. I accepted it very quickly and am grateful to simply be alive. I just get these random experiences that remind me that not everyone is able to adapt. I live with myself so I forget that I'm not "normal" anymore, and then something happens to remind me and it shocks me a little, lol.
> 
> I'm not angry at the barista at all. I have said this before (so please forgive the repetition) but sometimes we just need to show compassion for people who fear anything "abnormal". They often don't know any better, and that's not their fault. And if they do know better but choose to be judgmental, then we can be thankful that we are not cut from the same cloth and we can be compassionate.
> 
> It's more that I got an unexpected "win" from wearing a mask, which I never would have thought possible!
> 
> 
> She is excellent at her job otherwise and I requested that the owner does not hold this behaviour against her. I cannot bear to be the reason someone loses their income. As far as I know, I'm the only one facing an issue, and it is a minor issue at that. If she were to poison my coffee- well, then that would be different!


I can’t believe how rude this lady is!  I am proud of you on how you’re  handling this. Such depth in character! You’re an amazing person.


----------



## dcooney4

I am having fun reorganizing my bags  a bit. I had to many black bags for the area I had them in. So I shifted things but stayed with the same allotted shelf space. Things are so much easier to grab now. Every thing was neat before but now it works better. Now I just wish this would happen to the rest of my house. Lol


----------



## BowieFan1971

Can’t say this anywhere else...Got this as a Christmas gift from my sister, who is a Dooney junkie. It’s cute, but not really me. Not a fan of the brown strap/trim/zipper with the colors in the canvas. Why did they do this? Especially a tan zipper? Would be so much better with black instead. But my sister is so sensitive, so I will keep it. Definitely a “bless her heart” moment...


----------



## BowieFan1971

The more I look at it, the more it clashes to me. I really don’t think I will ever use it. Should I just sell it? And then get something I really do like and will use?


----------



## Katinahat

jblended said:


> Spoiler: Off topic story time. Feel free to ignore, I'm merely venting. :smile:
> 
> 
> 
> A little story to get off my chest that is unrelated to bags but belongs in here. I joined this thread talking about my accident, and as it is about to be locked, I'll leave this story with it so as not to carry that weight into the next year.
> 
> There's a tiny coffee shop near me that I frequent. I get on well with the owner and all the staff, bar one of the baristas who happens to be on duty at the usual time I stop by.
> Now, my order is not overly complicated (black coffee with a dash of skim), and I am always mindful to be cheery and friendly with the staff as I'm aware of how utterly exhausting their work can be. Yet, this one barista has always made it very clear that she is offended by my broken face. She grimaces when she sees me, steps away as though I have something contagious, huffs and puffs as she pulls my coffee and shoves the cup towards me with such aggression that she has spilled it onto the counter and onto my hand several times.
> 
> The owner, seeing her behaviour, has repeatedly explained that there's nothing medically wrong to cause her to fear me, but my face is simply different due to an accident; this made no difference to the treatment I received. Anyway, I do not let her bother me as the rest of the team are lovely and I want to support a small, local business.
> 
> As it happens, the shop was shut during the majority of this year due to lockdowns but has recently re-opened for takeaways. I have stopped by twice for a takeaway coffee to enjoy on my walks and both times this particular barista served me with a smile, answered my greetings and questions politely, served me my coffee without aggression or spillage and has been a completely different person all around.
> I thought that perhaps the pandemic has shifted her perspective on things. Until today when the owner greeted me by name as I walked in and I saw the penny drop for the barista who immediately returned to her previous ill-mannered behaviour. It baffled me until I figured out what had happened. I'm now wearing a mask. The past two times she was friendly and polite, it was because she could not see the indented side of my face and, as such, did not recognize me.
> 
> I've known all along that people have been nicer all around since I've been wearing masks but this was a reminder that many do judge rather harshly.
> I never thought I'd say this but, as cumbersome as they are, I may actually miss wearing a mask when this pandemic is finally over. That's not to say I am not wishing with all my heart that this nightmare ends, of course. I cannot wait for normalcy!
> 
> I suppose I'm quite lucky that I've experienced an upside to mask-life, rather than merely feeling suffocated all the time.
> 
> And that's that for 2020. Fingers crossed for brighter days ahead!


Equally as astonished as everyone else. I expect more from the children I work with. They know that everyone is different and everyone deserves respect. It’s a shame this person didn’t learn that when she was younger!

You, with the insight and compassion you show, are truly amazing!


----------



## indiaink

BowieFan1971 said:


> Can’t say this anywhere else...Got this as a Christmas gift from my sister, who is a Dooney junkie. It’s cute, but not really me. Not a fan of the brown strap/trim/zipper with the colors in the canvas. Why did they do this? Especially a tan zipper? Would be so much better with black instead. But my sister is so sensitive, so I will keep it. Definitely a “bless her heart” moment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939041


By any chance a gift receipt with it ... gosh. This is ... different.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> The more I look at it, the more it clashes to me. I really don’t think I will ever use it. Should I just sell it? And then get something I really do like and will use?


Do you see your sister often? Does she know where you sell your stuff? My brother generally gets me stuff I like but luckily he does not know my posh name nor would he look there. I have sold one or two of his items over the years. I did take a picture of me wearing whatever bag it was in the house just in case.


----------



## BowieFan1971

indiaink said:


> By any chance a gift receipt with it ... gosh. This is ... different.


No, tags still on but no gift receipt. I’d have to ask her for it.

So glad I am not the only one who doesn’t get what’s going on with this bag!


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> No, tags still on but no gift receipt. I’d have to ask her for it.


So awkward! It all depends on your relationship with your sister and how she’d deal with this.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> Do you see your sister often? Does she know where you sell your stuff? My brother generally gets me stuff I like but luckily he does not know my posh name nor would he look there. I have sold one or two of his items over the years. I did take a picture of me wearing whatever bag it was in the house just in case.


I see her every so often, but I am a bag switcher so she doesn’t see me in the same bag twice. I would have to wear it just for her. She knows about my Mercari spot because I have listed some bags for her there, but not my PM one. She would never buy pre-owned...gets all hers from the I Love Dooney site (DB’s outlet) new. She has about 30 of them, not including matching wallets. I was really thinking about it and I think I will list it. I really don’t need it, I have the Fendi project crossbody coming and I really only need one crossbody for as little as I would use it.
I have to say, I have become so used to buying pre-loved bags in great shape, either out of the box or after I have worked in them, that I get sticker shock at the cost of even new “cheap” bags!


----------



## Katinahat

Just found the 2021 thread has started so now seems like the time to share my 2020 stats:

Pre 2020 - 19 bags
4 in 0 out - 2 gifts, 2 practical for pandemic
End 2020 - 23 bags

Bag carries:


I think in a normal year this would have looked a lot different but it was my first year of keeping such a record so I can’t compare. I assume there would be more pink from the summer. My Coach Crosby and Western Nomad are both pinks and hardly got carried at all. Also my event/evening bags, the Mulberry Lily’s and Mini Amberley plus my TeaRose Dinky suffered from there being no events!

However, my Mulberry Mini Cara, Coach Signature Canvas tote and two nylon Kate Spade bags have been great workhorses this year!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> So awkward! It all depends on your relationship with your sister and how she’d deal with this.


Truth, she is sensitive to begin with and is not handling the situation with mom well, so I won’t be asking her. Think I will just sell it and use the money to pay myself back for the project Fendi and a cool Deco-inspired Jean Patou scarf I got.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> I see her every so often, but I am a bag switcher so she doesn’t see me in the same bag twice. I would have to wear it just for her. She knows about my Mercari spot because I have listed some bags for her there, but not my PM one. She would never buy pre-owned...gets all hers from the I Love Dooney site (DB’s outlet) new. She has about 30 of them, not including matching wallets. I was really thinking about it and I think I will list it. I really don’t need it, I have the Fendi project crossbody coming and I really only need one crossbody for as little as I would use it.
> I have to say, I have become so used to buying pre-loved bags in great shape, either out of the box or after I have worked in them, that I get sticker shock at the cost of even new “cheap” bags!


Then go for it. Better than collecting dust.


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> Truth, she is sensitive to begin with and is not handling the situation with mom well, so I won’t be asking her. Think I will just sell it and use the money to pay myself back for the project Fendi and a cool Deco-inspired Jean Patou scarf I got.


If that works for you then certainly go for it. I have a hat gathering dust that I should have off loaded for exactly the same reason but just couldn’t do it!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Lovely photo! You make everything look so effortless and stylish.


Aww thank-you! I think a talent I can admit to have is "styling"- my mind works in pictures. I tend to see an item and know what goes well with it (maybe the items just find me?), build up a final picture that makes sense. Sometimes it´s just a pile of cheap stuff (like in this photo), sometimes it´s different eras telling the the same story, components that need to be combined properly to form a whole.


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> Just found the 2021 thread has started so now seems like the time to share my 2020 stats:
> 
> Pre 2020 - 19 bags
> 4 in 0 out - 2 gifts, 2 practical for pandemic
> End 2020 - 23 bags
> 
> Bag carries:
> View attachment 4939077
> 
> I think in a normal year this would have looked a lot different but it was my first year of keeping such a record so I can’t compare. I assume there would be more pink from the summer. My Coach Crosby and Western Nomad are both pinks and hardly got carried at all. Also my event/evening bags, the Mulberry Lily’s and Mini Amberley plus my TeaRose Dinky suffered from there being no events!
> 
> However, my Mulberry Mini Cara, Coach Signature Canvas tote and two nylon Kate Spade bags have been great workhorses this year!


Outstanding @Katinahat! A wonderful visualization with the relative usage and by colour.


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> Spoiler: Off topic story time. Feel free to ignore, I'm merely venting. :smile:
> 
> 
> 
> A little story to get off my chest that is unrelated to bags but belongs in here. I joined this thread talking about my accident, and as it is about to be locked, I'll leave this story with it so as not to carry that weight into the next year.
> 
> There's a tiny coffee shop near me that I frequent. I get on well with the owner and all the staff, bar one of the baristas who happens to be on duty at the usual time I stop by.
> Now, my order is not overly complicated (black coffee with a dash of skim), and I am always mindful to be cheery and friendly with the staff as I'm aware of how utterly exhausting their work can be. Yet, this one barista has always made it very clear that she is offended by my broken face. She grimaces when she sees me, steps away as though I have something contagious, huffs and puffs as she pulls my coffee and shoves the cup towards me with such aggression that she has spilled it onto the counter and onto my hand several times.
> 
> The owner, seeing her behaviour, has repeatedly explained that there's nothing medically wrong to cause her to fear me, but my face is simply different due to an accident; this made no difference to the treatment I received. Anyway, I do not let her bother me as the rest of the team are lovely and I want to support a small, local business.
> 
> As it happens, the shop was shut during the majority of this year due to lockdowns but has recently re-opened for takeaways. I have stopped by twice for a takeaway coffee to enjoy on my walks and both times this particular barista served me with a smile, answered my greetings and questions politely, served me my coffee without aggression or spillage and has been a completely different person all around.
> I thought that perhaps the pandemic has shifted her perspective on things. Until today when the owner greeted me by name as I walked in and I saw the penny drop for the barista who immediately returned to her previous ill-mannered behaviour. It baffled me until I figured out what had happened. I'm now wearing a mask. The past two times she was friendly and polite, it was because she could not see the indented side of my face and, as such, did not recognize me.
> 
> I've known all along that people have been nicer all around since I've been wearing masks but this was a reminder that many do judge rather harshly.
> I never thought I'd say this but, as cumbersome as they are, I may actually miss wearing a mask when this pandemic is finally over. That's not to say I am not wishing with all my heart that this nightmare ends, of course. I cannot wait for normalcy!
> 
> I suppose I'm quite lucky that I've experienced an upside to mask-life, rather than merely feeling suffocated all the time.
> 
> And that's that for 2020. Fingers crossed for brighter days ahead!


It’s a safe place to vent here. I am sorry you’ve had to endure this unkind behaviour. Please continue to hold your head high and be the kind, thoughtful soul you truly are. I admire your gentle heart and resilience. Best, hugs and love from your TPF pocket friends.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> Just found the 2021 thread has started so now seems like the time to share my 2020 stats:
> 
> Pre 2020 - 19 bags
> 4 in 0 out - 2 gifts, 2 practical for pandemic
> End 2020 - 23 bags
> 
> Bag carries:
> View attachment 4939077
> 
> I think in a normal year this would have looked a lot different but it was my first year of keeping such a record so I can’t compare. I assume there would be more pink from the summer. My Coach Crosby and Western Nomad are both pinks and hardly got carried at all. Also my event/evening bags, the Mulberry Lily’s and Mini Amberley plus my TeaRose Dinky suffered from there being no events!
> 
> However, my Mulberry Mini Cara, Coach Signature Canvas tote and two nylon Kate Spade bags have been great workhorses this year!



Looks like a good spread even though  well done


----------



## keodi

Katinahat said:


> Just found the 2021 thread has started so now seems like the time to share my 2020 stats:
> 
> Pre 2020 - 19 bags
> 4 in 0 out - 2 gifts, 2 practical for pandemic
> End 2020 - 23 bags
> 
> Bag carries:
> View attachment 4939077
> 
> I think in a normal year this would have looked a lot different but it was my first year of keeping such a record so I can’t compare. I assume there would be more pink from the summer. My Coach Crosby and Western Nomad are both pinks and hardly got carried at all. Also my event/evening bags, the Mulberry Lily’s and Mini Amberley plus my TeaRose Dinky suffered from there being no events!
> 
> However, my Mulberry Mini Cara, Coach Signature Canvas tote and two nylon Kate Spade bags have been great workhorses this year!


I love the layout of this!


dcooney4 said:


> Then go for it. Better than collecting dust.


Agreed!


----------



## Katinahat

More bags said:


> Outstanding @Katinahat! A wonderful visualization with the relative usage and by colour.


Thanks very much but all my recording ideas were inspired by what I saw you do @More bags! The spreadsheet for this chart records full bag details and tracks exact usage by month (became blocks of months due to lack of use), purchase price and cost per wear. I’ve enjoy doing it and got it set up for next year already.


----------



## jblended

indiaink said:


> I would disagree that you are the reason ... her behavior will continue with anyone in a similar circumstance. You are lucky she has not burned you with that hot coffee. Well, dearheart, you are certainly taking the high road - have you ever tried to talk to her, one-on-one?


I understand. My thinking is that if she behaves this way with anyone else, then the owner will have a pattern of behaviour and this person would be warned or fired at that point, so the decision would be based on more than just my experience. Thus far, it's just been me 


dcooney4 said:


> That girl has issues. Ignore the fool. I am sorry this happens.





papertiger said:


> Yes, leave in 2020  . Obviously I don't know this person, and I'm sure you've already worked out that it's their own fear that's triggering these inappropriate and hurtful responses. Work those boundaries and pity these feeble-minded, uneducated people to their own unresolved issues.





msd_bags said:


> I can’t believe how rude this lady is!  I am proud of you on how you’re  handling this. Such depth in character! You’re an amazing person.





Katinahat said:


> Equally as astonished as everyone else. I expect more from the children I work with. They know that everyone is different and everyone deserves respect. It’s a shame this person didn’t learn that when she was younger!
> 
> You, with the insight and compassion you show, are truly amazing!





More bags said:


> It’s a safe place to vent here. I am sorry you’ve had to endure this unkind behaviour. Please continue to hold your head high and be the kind, thoughtful soul you truly are. I admire your gentle heart and resilience. Best, hugs and love from your TPF friends.



 
Thank you all for your support! I could not have dreamt up better pocket friends had I tried!
All is well. I let the story out and am leaving it behind me.


----------



## jblended

It's now been about a week since @ElainePG's surgery, has it not? I'm thinking since it's her shoulder, she may not be able to move her arm or type comfortably as yet. I hope we'll see her in another week or 2!


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> Spoiler: Off topic story time. Feel free to ignore, I'm merely venting. :smile:
> 
> 
> 
> A little story to get off my chest that is unrelated to bags but belongs in here. I joined this thread talking about my accident, and as it is about to be locked, I'll leave this story with it so as not to carry that weight into the next year.
> 
> There's a tiny coffee shop near me that I frequent. I get on well with the owner and all the staff, bar one of the baristas who happens to be on duty at the usual time I stop by.
> Now, my order is not overly complicated (black coffee with a dash of skim), and I am always mindful to be cheery and friendly with the staff as I'm aware of how utterly exhausting their work can be. Yet, this one barista has always made it very clear that she is offended by my broken face. She grimaces when she sees me, steps away as though I have something contagious, huffs and puffs as she pulls my coffee and shoves the cup towards me with such aggression that she has spilled it onto the counter and onto my hand several times.
> 
> The owner, seeing her behaviour, has repeatedly explained that there's nothing medically wrong to cause her to fear me, but my face is simply different due to an accident; this made no difference to the treatment I received. Anyway, I do not let her bother me as the rest of the team are lovely and I want to support a small, local business.
> 
> As it happens, the shop was shut during the majority of this year due to lockdowns but has recently re-opened for takeaways. I have stopped by twice for a takeaway coffee to enjoy on my walks and both times this particular barista served me with a smile, answered my greetings and questions politely, served me my coffee without aggression or spillage and has been a completely different person all around.
> I thought that perhaps the pandemic has shifted her perspective on things. Until today when the owner greeted me by name as I walked in and I saw the penny drop for the barista who immediately returned to her previous ill-mannered behaviour. It baffled me until I figured out what had happened. I'm now wearing a mask. The past two times she was friendly and polite, it was because she could not see the indented side of my face and, as such, did not recognize me.
> 
> I've known all along that people have been nicer all around since I've been wearing masks but this was a reminder that many do judge rather harshly.
> I never thought I'd say this but, as cumbersome as they are, I may actually miss wearing a mask when this pandemic is finally over. That's not to say I am not wishing with all my heart that this nightmare ends, of course. I cannot wait for normalcy!
> 
> I suppose I'm quite lucky that I've experienced an upside to mask-life, rather than merely feeling suffocated all the time.
> 
> And that's that for 2020. Fingers crossed for brighter days ahead!


What a story! I'm so sorry she treats you so poorly. There is no excuse. I can't understand that behavior. I had wondered if wearing a mask was causing people to treat you and others with disfigurements differently.

When my daughter was 7, she was in an accident that damaged the nerves in her eye.  I was worried that, besides losing her sight in one eye, she would have her lid permanently at half mast. I was especially worried that people would treat her poorly if she had a visible deformity. She recovered enough that the eye looks normal, although she doesn't have very good vision out of it. However, her other eye has perfect eyesight. She is the only one in the family that doesn't need glasses, as glasses can't correct vision in a nerve damaged eye.

I have a nephew who was born with an eyelid problem. He never got used to people treating him differently, and it ruined his life.

Years ago, I got a terrible skin disease. My entire face was ravaged. My father didn't want to take me in public. My mom treated me normally and took me places. It took a long time to recover so I think I can understand on a small scale what you have to deal with.

I truly admire your positive attitude.


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> I had wondered if wearing a mask was causing people to treat you and others with disfigurements differently.


I can confidently say that it has! 


whateve said:


> However, her other eye has perfect eyesight.


The human body is astonishing. It's always the way that our senses compensate for each other if there's some damage. It's just incredible how the body adapts.


whateve said:


> I have a nephew who was born with an eyelid problem. He never got used to people treating him differently, and it ruined his life.


This breaks my heart! I wish people were kinder all around. It's not right that his quality of life was diminished because of others' judgements. 


whateve said:


> Years ago, I got a terrible skin disease. My entire face was ravaged. My father didn't want to take me in public. My mom treated me normally and took me places. It took a long time to recover so I think I can understand on a small scale what you have to deal with.


I recall you sharing this story earlier. I'm so glad it was not a permanent issue and that your mum adapted quickly. It must have been such a rough time for you. 
I think it's also much harder to deal with these issues if they happen when you're quite young. I think if I had been a teenager or in my early 20s when the accident happened, my changed appearance and people's reactions would have hit me a lot harder.


whateve said:


> I truly admire your positive attitude.


I am honing this skill from being around all of you on here! It's hard to be negative when surrounded by awesome people!


----------



## Kimbashop

jblended said:


> Spoiler: Off topic story time. Feel free to ignore, I'm merely venting. :smile:
> 
> 
> 
> A little story to get off my chest that is unrelated to bags but belongs in here. I joined this thread talking about my accident, and as it is about to be locked, I'll leave this story with it so as not to carry that weight into the next year.
> 
> There's a tiny coffee shop near me that I frequent. I get on well with the owner and all the staff, bar one of the baristas who happens to be on duty at the usual time I stop by.
> Now, my order is not overly complicated (black coffee with a dash of skim), and I am always mindful to be cheery and friendly with the staff as I'm aware of how utterly exhausting their work can be. Yet, this one barista has always made it very clear that she is offended by my broken face. She grimaces when she sees me, steps away as though I have something contagious, huffs and puffs as she pulls my coffee and shoves the cup towards me with such aggression that she has spilled it onto the counter and onto my hand several times.
> 
> The owner, seeing her behaviour, has repeatedly explained that there's nothing medically wrong to cause her to fear me, but my face is simply different due to an accident; this made no difference to the treatment I received. Anyway, I do not let her bother me as the rest of the team are lovely and I want to support a small, local business.
> 
> As it happens, the shop was shut during the majority of this year due to lockdowns but has recently re-opened for takeaways. I have stopped by twice for a takeaway coffee to enjoy on my walks and both times this particular barista served me with a smile, answered my greetings and questions politely, served me my coffee without aggression or spillage and has been a completely different person all around.
> I thought that perhaps the pandemic has shifted her perspective on things. Until today when the owner greeted me by name as I walked in and I saw the penny drop for the barista who immediately returned to her previous ill-mannered behaviour. It baffled me until I figured out what had happened. I'm now wearing a mask. The past two times she was friendly and polite, it was because she could not see the indented side of my face and, as such, did not recognize me.
> 
> I've known all along that people have been nicer all around since I've been wearing masks but this was a reminder that many do judge rather harshly.
> I never thought I'd say this but, as cumbersome as they are, I may actually miss wearing a mask when this pandemic is finally over. That's not to say I am not wishing with all my heart that this nightmare ends, of course. I cannot wait for normalcy!
> 
> I suppose I'm quite lucky that I've experienced an upside to mask-life, rather than merely feeling suffocated all the time.
> 
> And that's that for 2020. Fingers crossed for brighter days ahead!


I’m so sorry that you have experienced this. Your are remarkable in your compassion. May we all learn from you.


----------



## jblended

Kimbashop said:


> I’m so sorry that you have experienced this.


It really is okay, the shock has passed. Besides, that one negative experience has been wiped away with all the kind words of support I've received from all of you. I'm so lucky! 

@papertiger hit the nail on the head, I believe. When people respond in extreme ways- anger, disgust, panic- it is merely due to them being triggered by their own fears or negative memories. It's impossible to be upset once I remind myself of that, and the only thing left to feel is compassion. She must be deeply afraid or hurt to resort to hostile actions in an effort to defend herself from whatever perceived danger I represent to her. She is stunningly beautiful so perhaps having her face broken is her biggest fear and I am the embodiment of that fear. Who's to say?

Posting about it cleared my head. I try my best to make her comfortable and had assumed that she'd relax in time, but I think from now on I'll just avoid her. No need for either of us to be uncomfortable.



Kimbashop said:


> May we all learn from you.


Oh please no! The only thing anyone would learn from me is how to write posts that are far too long and how to double your bag count in 2 years!  

If anything, all of your responses hold the most valuable lessons in how to be respectful of one and all. I'm the student here.


----------



## jblended

Putting it to a vote!
Which black bag should I use for the last few days of 2020? 1, 2 or 3 




Mind you, they're only being used to go for short walks so none of them are actually appropriate


----------



## doni

Katinahat said:


> Christmas Day double bag carry.
> 
> Mulberry Lily in oak NVT as a smart day look for taking to a scaled back Christmas lunch party at my parents house. Plus Loewe Basket bag, usually for summer holidays, as a perfect large bag to carry presents and gifts!



I love that you carried the presents in your Loewe basket. That is such a perfect example of using and enjoying bags!



dcooney4 said:


> He came home wednesday ,but it has been very difficult taking care of him. I am always terrified I  might hurt him if he is not lifted exactly as he should be. He has yelped a few times despite us being extremely careful. We have to give him meds every eight hours and he is not allowed out of his crate for six weeks except 2-3 times a day to go potty ,he must be carried to his spot and hold him to do physical therapy.
> It has been one of the most challenging weeks of my life in other areas as well. So I have written for myself a positive note despite each horrible thing. I want to learn how to find the positive when I am seriously overwhelmed.



Oh my God, my heart bleeds, the poor thing. That must be so hard. How is it going now?



jblended said:


> I need to start wearing my watches and jewellery at home. I haven't worn any since this pandemic really hit. It might make me feel more myself if I start using them again.



Oh but do! I wouldn’t dream to be at home without a watch on (I sleep with one too, so it is not very hard ).



indiaink said:


> @Purses & Perfumes - was it you that wanted to know what could fit in the BV Chain Knot? Probably not, since you were getting one - but I can fit my iPhone 7 and my Comme des Garcons 3/4 zip wallet with no issues - I don't wear makeup, but I could add small things easily, lip gloss, stuff like that. A packet of tissues.  It's been a hectic week with a blizzard thrown in for good measure, hope you all had a merry merry Christmas!



What a beautiful knot. Each time I have a certain type of event, I think of getting one but for some reason I never have. I also do not understand why on earth they are discontinuing this...



jblended said:


> Spoiler: Off topic story time. Feel free to ignore, I'm merely venting. :smile:
> 
> 
> 
> A little story to get off my chest that is unrelated to bags but belongs in here. I joined this thread talking about my accident, and as it is about to be locked, I'll leave this story with it so as not to carry that weight into the next year.
> 
> There's a tiny coffee shop near me that I frequent. I get on well with the owner and all the staff, bar one of the baristas who happens to be on duty at the usual time I stop by.
> Now, my order is not overly complicated (black coffee with a dash of skim), and I am always mindful to be cheery and friendly with the staff as I'm aware of how utterly exhausting their work can be. Yet, this one barista has always made it very clear that she is offended by my broken face. She grimaces when she sees me, steps away as though I have something contagious, huffs and puffs as she pulls my coffee and shoves the cup towards me with such aggression that she has spilled it onto the counter and onto my hand several times.
> 
> The owner, seeing her behaviour, has repeatedly explained that there's nothing medically wrong to cause her to fear me, but my face is simply different due to an accident; this made no difference to the treatment I received. Anyway, I do not let her bother me as the rest of the team are lovely and I want to support a small, local business.
> 
> As it happens, the shop was shut during the majority of this year due to lockdowns but has recently re-opened for takeaways. I have stopped by twice for a takeaway coffee to enjoy on my walks and both times this particular barista served me with a smile, answered my greetings and questions politely, served me my coffee without aggression or spillage and has been a completely different person all around.
> I thought that perhaps the pandemic has shifted her perspective on things. Until today when the owner greeted me by name as I walked in and I saw the penny drop for the barista who immediately returned to her previous ill-mannered behaviour. It baffled me until I figured out what had happened. I'm now wearing a mask. The past two times she was friendly and polite, it was because she could not see the indented side of my face and, as such, did not recognize me.
> 
> I've known all along that people have been nicer all around since I've been wearing masks but this was a reminder that many do judge rather harshly.
> I never thought I'd say this but, as cumbersome as they are, I may actually miss wearing a mask when this pandemic is finally over. That's not to say I am not wishing with all my heart that this nightmare ends, of course. I cannot wait for normalcy!
> 
> I suppose I'm quite lucky that I've experienced an upside to mask-life, rather than merely feeling suffocated all the time.
> 
> And that's that for 2020. Fingers crossed for brighter days ahead!



This made me shiver. The realization that for some people, wearing a mask may be a relief because of our human behaviour. Thank your for making me think of that. And kudos to you for your attitude and positive outlook, you are an inspiration.



jblended said:


> Putting it to a vote!
> Which black bag should I use for the last few days of 2020? 1, 2 or 3
> 
> View attachment 4939590
> 
> 
> Mind you, they're only being used to go for short walks so none of them are actually appropriate



I find it all perfectly appropriate . I say the bottom one, I like the shape.


----------



## papertiger

jblended said:


> Putting it to a vote!
> Which black bag should I use for the last few days of 2020? 1, 2 or 3
> 
> View attachment 4939590
> 
> 
> Mind you, they're only being used to go for short walks so none of them are actually appropriate



Since I was wearing a _deeply_ inappropriate bag to the beach and park yesterday (red Gucci suede dome top-handle) I say go for the rock-lace-up shw top-left. Party 2020


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> Putting it to a vote!
> Which black bag should I use for the last few days of 2020? 1, 2 or 3
> 
> View attachment 4939590
> 
> 
> Mind you, they're only being used to go for short walks so none of them are actually appropriate


I would go with the hammitt.


----------



## msd_bags

jblended said:


> Putting it to a vote!
> Which black bag should I use for the last few days of 2020? 1, 2 or 3
> 
> View attachment 4939590
> 
> 
> Mind you, they're only being used to go for short walks so none of them are actually appropriate


I also vote for the one with red zipper track! (This is the hammitt, right?)


----------



## Katinahat

I like them all and think they all work!  Probably I’d go for the one on the top right because of the hardware but I like them all! Let us know which you pick....

Great idea so on a similar note - I’m going to an outdoor lightshow with my family tomorrow evening. It’s the only thing that’s survived lockdown and stayed on! It will be cold but hopefully stay dry (no guarantee!) so I’ll be wearing a big coat, jeans and warm boots.






	

		
			
		

		
	
Which bag shall I take?


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> I like them all and think they all work!  Probably I’d go for the one on the top right because of the hardware but I like them all! Let us know which you pick....
> 
> Great idea so on a similar note - I’m going to an outdoor lightshow with my family tomorrow evening. It’s the only thing that’s survived lockdown and stayed on! It will be cold but hopefully stay dry (no guarantee!) so I’ll be wearing a big coat, jeans and warm boots.
> 
> View attachment 4939625
> View attachment 4939626
> View attachment 4939627
> View attachment 4939628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which bag shall I take?





I would wear which ever one you find the most comfortable. I love all your Mulberry bags. They are all so lovely.[/QUOTE]


----------



## jblended

Whoops, I should have written out the bag names to make it easier. 


doni said:


> I find it all perfectly appropriate . I say the bottom one, I like the shape.


I love the unique shape and it's one of my forever bags. It's by Sandro. They release some iteration of it pretty much every season or 2. 


papertiger said:


> Since I was wearing a _deeply_ inappropriate bag to the beach and park yesterday (red Gucci suede dome top-handle)


I like the way you work! There are no rules for 2020 anyway!


papertiger said:


> I say go for the rock-lace-up shw top-left. Party 2020


Random ebay find, can't recall the brand. Lovely feel and scent to the leather, though. 


dcooney4 said:


> I would go with the hammitt.


Thank you. 


msd_bags said:


> I also vote for the one with red zipper track! (This is the hammitt, right?)


Yes, it's Hammitt. 


Katinahat said:


> I like them all and think they all work! Probably I’d go for the one on the top right because of the hardware but I like them all! Let us know which you pick....


And a 3rd vote for the Hammitt. 
I'll definitely let you know; it'll be whichever has the most votes in the end. The Hammitt is clearly in the lead right now. 



Katinahat said:


> Which bag shall I take?


The Lily would be perfect for the light show, IMO.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> I like them all and think they all work!  Probably I’d go for the one on the top right because of the hardware but I like them all! Let us know which you pick....
> 
> Great idea so on a similar note - I’m going to an outdoor lightshow with my family tomorrow evening. It’s the only thing that’s survived lockdown and stayed on! It will be cold but hopefully stay dry (no guarantee!) so I’ll be wearing a big coat, jeans and warm boots.
> 
> View attachment 4939625
> View attachment 4939626
> View attachment 4939627
> View attachment 4939628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which bag shall I take?



Steel blue maiden voyage


----------



## papertiger

This is fun. I really like this vote for a bag idea!


----------



## jblended

papertiger said:


> This is fun. I really like this vote for a bag idea!



@papertiger A moderator question for you, if you don't mind. Would it be better to have these 'vote for a bag' posts in the 2021 thread? Do you think it's worth it for you to move these last few posts we've made across? 
I initially thought it more fitting in here (final 2020 bags on the final pages of the 2020 thread) but now I'm thinking it may gain more traction there. It's your call, I'm just thinking aloud. 

Also, go on then! Join in with a couple of options from your collection and let us vote!


----------



## momasaurus

jblended said:


> Spoiler: Off topic story time. Feel free to ignore, I'm merely venting. :smile:
> 
> 
> 
> A little story to get off my chest that is unrelated to bags but belongs in here. I joined this thread talking about my accident, and as it is about to be locked, I'll leave this story with it so as not to carry that weight into the next year.
> 
> There's a tiny coffee shop near me that I frequent. I get on well with the owner and all the staff, bar one of the baristas who happens to be on duty at the usual time I stop by.
> Now, my order is not overly complicated (black coffee with a dash of skim), and I am always mindful to be cheery and friendly with the staff as I'm aware of how utterly exhausting their work can be. Yet, this one barista has always made it very clear that she is offended by my broken face. She grimaces when she sees me, steps away as though I have something contagious, huffs and puffs as she pulls my coffee and shoves the cup towards me with such aggression that she has spilled it onto the counter and onto my hand several times.
> 
> The owner, seeing her behaviour, has repeatedly explained that there's nothing medically wrong to cause her to fear me, but my face is simply different due to an accident; this made no difference to the treatment I received. Anyway, I do not let her bother me as the rest of the team are lovely and I want to support a small, local business.
> 
> As it happens, the shop was shut during the majority of this year due to lockdowns but has recently re-opened for takeaways. I have stopped by twice for a takeaway coffee to enjoy on my walks and both times this particular barista served me with a smile, answered my greetings and questions politely, served me my coffee without aggression or spillage and has been a completely different person all around.
> I thought that perhaps the pandemic has shifted her perspective on things. Until today when the owner greeted me by name as I walked in and I saw the penny drop for the barista who immediately returned to her previous ill-mannered behaviour. It baffled me until I figured out what had happened. I'm now wearing a mask. The past two times she was friendly and polite, it was because she could not see the indented side of my face and, as such, did not recognize me.
> 
> I've known all along that people have been nicer all around since I've been wearing masks but this was a reminder that many do judge rather harshly.
> I never thought I'd say this but, as cumbersome as they are, I may actually miss wearing a mask when this pandemic is finally over. That's not to say I am not wishing with all my heart that this nightmare ends, of course. I cannot wait for normalcy!
> 
> I suppose I'm quite lucky that I've experienced an upside to mask-life, rather than merely feeling suffocated all the time.
> 
> And that's that for 2020. Fingers crossed for brighter days ahead!


It's pretty obvious who is the ugly person in this story.
Hugs to you!


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> I see her every so often, but I am a bag switcher so she doesn’t see me in the same bag twice. I would have to wear it just for her. She knows about my Mercari spot because I have listed some bags for her there, but not my PM one. She would never buy pre-owned...gets all hers from the I Love Dooney site (DB’s outlet) new. She has about 30 of them, not including matching wallets. I was really thinking about it and I think I will list it. I really don’t need it, I have the Fendi project crossbody coming and I really only need one crossbody for as little as I would use it.
> I have to say, I have become so used to buying pre-loved bags in great shape, either out of the box or after I have worked in them, that I get sticker shock at the cost of even new “cheap” bags!


Does she have any bags in her collection that you want? You might offer to trade, saying "I like this bag, but I REALLY LOVE that [whatever] of yours." I don't have a sister so this might be totally wrong, sorry, LOL.


----------



## momasaurus

Katinahat said:


> Just found the 2021 thread has started so now seems like the time to share my 2020 stats:
> 
> Pre 2020 - 19 bags
> 4 in 0 out - 2 gifts, 2 practical for pandemic
> End 2020 - 23 bags
> 
> Bag carries:
> View attachment 4939077
> 
> I think in a normal year this would have looked a lot different but it was my first year of keeping such a record so I can’t compare. I assume there would be more pink from the summer. My Coach Crosby and Western Nomad are both pinks and hardly got carried at all. Also my event/evening bags, the Mulberry Lily’s and Mini Amberley plus my TeaRose Dinky suffered from there being no events!
> 
> However, my Mulberry Mini Cara, Coach Signature Canvas tote and two nylon Kate Spade bags have been great workhorses this year!


This is fantastic! I love how you can see the colors used most frequently.


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> Putting it to a vote!
> Which black bag should I use for the last few days of 2020? 1, 2 or 3
> 
> View attachment 4939590
> 
> 
> Mind you, they're only being used to go for short walks so none of them are actually appropriate


3!


----------



## BowieFan1971

momasaurus said:


> Does she have any bags in her collection that you want? You might offer to trade, saying "I like this bag, but I REALLY LOVE that [whatever] of yours." I don't have a sister so this might be totally wrong, sorry, LOL.


That’s a great idea but she likes bag that are way bigger than I like and that are more expensive than the little crossbody. I listed it.


----------



## papertiger

jblended said:


> @papertiger A moderator question for you, if you don't mind. Would it be better to have these 'vote for a bag' posts in the 2021 thread? Do you think it's worth it for you to move these last few posts we've made across?
> I initially thought it more fitting in here (final 2020 bags on the final pages of the 2020 thread) but now I'm thinking it may gain more traction there. It's your call, I'm just thinking aloud.
> 
> Also, go on then! Join in with a couple of options from your collection and let us vote!



All suggestions:

This thread is still relevant for those wanting to leave info/updates tied-up in 2020 so it's still functional and important. 

This thread will close in 2021 and/or be unpinned, so my advice to all participating in the 'vote which handbag game' (which, BTW, could be a whole new thread idea) is:

2020: For those doing the asking, to confine it to bags that they want to wear within the last few days of 2020 (this may be tied into Dec's challenge after all). For those voting, naturally, make sure you vote on _this_ thread.

2021: For those wanting vote-advice on bags going forward into Jan and beyond, literally just round the corner, use the new thread. Same with voting. 

For this reason, it's more important (right now) to know when and where you're going before asking, rather than more general advise with possibles e.g. ' which for work?' or 'which with this outfit?' type questions. 

_If_ they get mixed-up, either report your own post(s) where an Admin or Mod will see it. Or just forget about it, reminding the rest of the regs if need be.


----------



## jblended

Then it seems my initial thought of posting in here was the right one. Thank you for the breakdown.


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> Does she have any bags in her collection that you want? You might offer to trade, saying "I like this bag, but I REALLY LOVE that [whatever] of yours." I don't have a sister so this might be totally wrong, sorry, LOL.



You'd be a _very_ level-headed sister.

My sister to me (and everyone she meets for 1 month): "What on-earth were you thinking? Seriously? You think that's my style? Take it back and just give me the money."

Me to my sister: "Thank you for your generous present" - sticks it in a draw and brings it out once a year for 4 years when meeting sister alone. Year 5 - gone. When asked where the bag is say "I wore it out".

My sister once gave me a Birkin looky-likey. Non-leather, sangles stitched to the front of the bag with a zip top. Had to pretend I lost it in a house move. Another time she gave me what was a very nice French Connection-does-BV little shoulder bag in woven red suede, strong on the fringing. Too small and girly. See 'me to me sister' above for clues. I wore it 4 times in 5 years and then sold it to concession. Y.5 she asked if she could borrow it  - which is really off coz she hates red apart from lipstick, I had to say I wore it out.

Good luck @BowieFan1971 !!!!

The problem with friends and family is they know we love bags, the bigger problem is they don't always let us choose.


----------



## BowieFan1971

papertiger said:


> You'd be a _very_ level-headed sister.
> 
> My sister to me (and everyone she meets for 1 month): "What on-earth were you thinking? Seriously? You think that's my style? Take it back and just give me the money."
> 
> Me to my sister: "Thank you for your generous present" - sticks it in a draw and brings it out once a year for 4 years when meeting sister alone. Year 5 - gone. When asked where the bag is say "I wore it out".
> 
> My sister once gave me a Birkin looky-likey. Non-leather, sangles stitched to the front of the bag with a zip top. Had to pretend I lost it in a house move. Another time she gave me what was a very nice French Connection-does-BV little shoulder bag in woven red suede, strong on the fringing. Too small and girly. See 'me to me sister' above for clues. I wore it 4 times in 5 years and then sold it to concession. Y.5 she asked if she could borrow it  - which is really off coz she hates red apart from lipstick, I had to say I wore it out.
> 
> Good luck @BowieFan1971 !!!!
> 
> The problem with friends and family is they know we love bags, the bigger problem is they don't always let us choose.


I never thought of “I wore it out.” Hmmmm...I hate having to shuffle it around in the meantime, though. We’ll see if it sells....


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> You'd be a _very_ level-headed sister.
> 
> My sister to me (and everyone she meets for 1 month): "What on-earth were you thinking? Seriously? You think that's my style? Take it back and just give me the money."
> 
> Me to my sister: "Thank you for your generous present" - sticks it in a draw and brings it out once a year for 4 years when meeting sister alone. Year 5 - gone. When asked where the bag is say "I wore it out".
> 
> My sister once gave me a Birkin looky-likey. Non-leather, sangles stitched to the front of the bag with a zip top. Had to pretend I lost it in a house move. Another time she gave me what was a very nice French Connection-does-BV little shoulder bag in woven red suede, strong on the fringing. Too small and girly. See 'me to me sister' above for clues. I wore it 4 times in 5 years and then sold it to concession. Y.5 she asked if she could borrow it  - which is really off coz she hates red apart from lipstick, I had to say I wore it out.
> 
> Good luck @BowieFan1971 !!!!
> 
> The problem with friends and family is they know we love bags, the bigger problem is they don't always let us choose.


I do it very similar to you though usually in a shorter time period. The only exception would be a bag gift from my daughter. I don’t wear it often but she tried hard and bought it in Florence for me. It is a light taupe suede that is good for summer, but since I rarely tan does not look great on me. That stays. One day if it gets dirty I will dye it to a color that works better for me.


----------



## doni

Katinahat said:


> Great idea so on a similar note - I’m going to an outdoor lightshow with my family tomorrow evening. It’s the only thing that’s survived lockdown and stayed on! It will be cold but hopefully stay dry (no guarantee!) so I’ll be wearing a big coat, jeans and warm boots.
> 
> View attachment 4939625
> View attachment 4939626
> View attachment 4939627
> View attachment 4939628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which bag shall I take?



I hate how chains tend to damage coats so I now refuse to wear these two together. So unless you carry it underneath your coat (or said coat is undestructible) I would rule out the Lily.
Of the other 3, not sure, but leaning towards the blue if you are wearing blue jeans.



jblended said:


> I love the unique shape and it's one of my forever bags. It's by Sandro. They release some iteration of it pretty much every season or 2.



Ah yes, a friend of mine has it in burgundy. Very cute.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> I like them all and think they all work!  Probably I’d go for the one on the top right because of the hardware but I like them all! Let us know which you pick....
> 
> Great idea so on a similar note - I’m going to an outdoor lightshow with my family tomorrow evening. It’s the only thing that’s survived lockdown and stayed on! It will be cold but hopefully stay dry (no guarantee!) so I’ll be wearing a big coat, jeans and warm boots.
> 
> View attachment 4939625
> View attachment 4939626
> View attachment 4939627
> View attachment 4939628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which bag shall I take?


Top left...looks the most casual


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> Putting it to a vote!
> Which black bag should I use for the last few days of 2020? 1, 2 or 3
> 
> View attachment 4939590
> 
> 
> Mind you, they're only being used to go for short walks so none of them are actually appropriate


2


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> I like them all and think they all work!  Probably I’d go for the one on the top right because of the hardware but I like them all! Let us know which you pick....
> 
> Great idea so on a similar note - I’m going to an outdoor lightshow with my family tomorrow evening. It’s the only thing that’s survived lockdown and stayed on! It will be cold but hopefully stay dry (no guarantee!) so I’ll be wearing a big coat, jeans and warm boots.
> 
> View attachment 4939625
> View attachment 4939626
> View attachment 4939627
> View attachment 4939628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which bag shall I take?


The quilted one. It makes me think of staying warm.


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> Thanks very much but all my recording ideas were inspired by what I saw you do @More bags! The spreadsheet for this chart records full bag details and tracks exact usage by month (became blocks of months due to lack of use), purchase price and cost per wear. I’ve enjoy doing it and got it set up for next year already.


I’m glad it works for you and you’ve made it your own @Katinahat! I like your chart and colours!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Putting it to a vote!
> Which black bag should I use for the last few days of 2020? 1, 2 or 3
> 
> View attachment 4939590
> 
> 
> Mind you, they're only being used to go for short walks so none of them are actually appropriate



My choice would be #1.


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> Putting it to a vote!
> Which black bag should I use for the last few days of 2020? 1, 2 or 3
> 
> View attachment 4939590
> 
> 
> Mind you, they're only being used to go for short walks so none of them are actually appropriate


I vote for 3, top right.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> I like them all and think they all work!  Probably I’d go for the one on the top right because of the hardware but I like them all! Let us know which you pick....
> 
> Great idea so on a similar note - I’m going to an outdoor lightshow with my family tomorrow evening. It’s the only thing that’s survived lockdown and stayed on! It will be cold but hopefully stay dry (no guarantee!) so I’ll be wearing a big coat, jeans and warm boots.
> 
> View attachment 4939625
> View attachment 4939626
> View attachment 4939627
> View attachment 4939628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which bag shall I take?



How lovely you are going out! I´d opt for the Mulberry Lily (if I got the name wrong it´s the bag on the far right I mean). It tells "I´m going out" and can be worn nicely under the coat. I love to wear crssbody bags under a coat worn open.


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> I like them all and think they all work!  Probably I’d go for the one on the top right because of the hardware but I like them all! Let us know which you pick....
> 
> Great idea so on a similar note - I’m going to an outdoor lightshow with my family tomorrow evening. It’s the only thing that’s survived lockdown and stayed on! It will be cold but hopefully stay dry (no guarantee!) so I’ll be wearing a big coat, jeans and warm boots.
> 
> View attachment 4939625
> View attachment 4939626
> View attachment 4939627
> View attachment 4939628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which bag shall I take?


I think your Steel Blue Mini Cara is a beautiful colour and would be great for this event.


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> You'd be a _very_ level-headed sister.
> 
> My sister to me (and everyone she meets for 1 month): "What on-earth were you thinking? Seriously? You think that's my style? Take it back and just give me the money."
> 
> *Me to my sister: "Thank you for your generous present" - sticks it in a draw and brings it out once a year for 4 years when meeting sister alone. Year 5 - gone. When asked where the bag is say "I wore it out".*
> 
> My sister once gave me a Birkin looky-likey. Non-leather, sangles stitched to the front of the bag with a zip top. Had to pretend I lost it in a house move. Another time she gave me what was a very nice French Connection-does-BV little shoulder bag in woven red suede, strong on the fringing. Too small and girly. See 'me to me sister' above for clues. I wore it 4 times in 5 years and then sold it to concession. Y.5 she asked if she could borrow it  - which is really off coz she hates red apart from lipstick, I had to say I wore it out.
> 
> Good luck @BowieFan1971 !!!!
> 
> The problem with friends and family is they know we love bags, the bigger problem is they don't always let us choose.


She is lucky to have you as her sister! I love this,
*Me to my sister: "Thank you for your generous present" - sticks it in a draw and brings it out once a year for 4 years when meeting sister alone. Year 5 - gone. When asked where the bag is say "I wore it out".*


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> You'd be a _very_ level-headed sister.
> 
> My sister to me (and everyone she meets for 1 month): "What on-earth were you thinking? Seriously? You think that's my style? Take it back and just give me the money."
> 
> Me to my sister: "Thank you for your generous present" - sticks it in a draw and brings it out once a year for 4 years when meeting sister alone. Year 5 - gone. When asked where the bag is say "I wore it out".
> 
> My sister once gave me a Birkin looky-likey. Non-leather, sangles stitched to the front of the bag with a zip top. Had to pretend I lost it in a house move. Another time she gave me what was a very nice French Connection-does-BV little shoulder bag in woven red suede, strong on the fringing. Too small and girly. See 'me to me sister' above for clues. I wore it 4 times in 5 years and then sold it to concession. Y.5 she asked if she could borrow it  - which is really off coz she hates red apart from lipstick, I had to say I wore it out.
> 
> Good luck @BowieFan1971 !!!!
> 
> The problem with friends and family is they know we love bags, the bigger problem is they don't always let us choose.


I love this post - laughing so much.
"I wore it out" is the best excuse ever! 
People know I love scarves, so they give me amazingly crappy stuff. I'm like - don't you *actually look* at the sort of scarves I wear?


----------



## jblended

Thank you all for helping me choose! The Hammitt won by a long shot with 5 votes, and I got 2 votes for each of the other options. That Hammitt will be accompanying me on any walk or errand I run until New Year's day.


----------



## Cookiefiend

2020 Stats - What a Weird Year! 
My goals for 2020:
2020 goals:
1) It’s okay to get a bag if I love it. 
I brought in 4 new bags - Nancy Gonzalez Mini Erica Tote, Lederer toile bag, MZ Wallace Micro Sutton, and Goyard Sac Rouette. I kinda regret the MZ because I've been carrying the NG, but a nice fabric bag may come in handy sometime. 
I sold or donated 4 bags (Goodbye to that nutty Danse Lente!), so I have a net of zero... which I feel pretty good about. 
I did purchase a new bag, and will count it for 2021 since it won't arrive till then. I love the Just Campagne brand and found a Deville 2 (looks like a Plume and I've been dying to try one), I will be listing my Massaccesi Midi Juliet in the gray Flor though, because I find that it's too blingy for me. 

2) Only buy the Hermes scarves that I love. No more 'Sales Goggles'. Sell the scarves I'm not wearing.
Well - I did better than last year. I brought in 33 scarves, but sold 21 for a net of 12 scarves in. Woot!!

I'm still working on 2021 goals, the new thread is full of great ideas and I'll post them over there!


----------



## Katinahat

Thanks for all the advice on which bag to chose. I wore the black Lily in the end. The steel blue Cara nearly had it but black looked better with my coat. It was also allowed me to up my December carries by one more bag! It was so good to go out somewhere too! First event in months. The light show this evening was great! It was made even better by the sudden arrival of snow this morning. The lights were amazing!

The snow nearly broke my goal of running 100km this month. I took it slow today and still managed the final 13km needed despite the slippery snow conditions. Not bad for a newbie runner.


----------



## Katinahat

jblended said:


> Thank you all for helping me choose! The Hammitt won by a long shot with 5 votes, and I got 2 votes for each of the other options. That Hammitt will be accompanying me on any walk or errand I run until New Year's day.


It’s a lovely choice! They all looked fabulous.


----------



## keodi

Katinahat said:


> I like them all and think they all work!  Probably I’d go for the one on the top right because of the hardware but I like them all! Let us know which you pick....
> 
> Great idea so on a similar note - I’m going to an outdoor lightshow with my family tomorrow evening. It’s the only thing that’s survived lockdown and stayed on! It will be cold but hopefully stay dry (no guarantee!) so I’ll be wearing a big coat, jeans and warm boots.
> 
> View attachment 4939625
> View attachment 4939626
> View attachment 4939627
> View attachment 4939628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which bag shall I take?


SO beautiful! I my pick is for the Lily bag, I know you updated us on your choice in the end!


dcooney4 said:


> I would wear which ever one you find the most comfortable. I love all your Mulberry bags. They are all so lovely.


[/QUOTE]
I agree! they are are lovely for sure!


jblended said:


> Whoops, I should have written out the bag names to make it easier.
> 
> I love the unique shape and it's one of my forever bags. It's by Sandro. They release some iteration of it pretty much every season or 2.
> 
> I like the way you work! There are no rules for 2020 anyway!
> 
> Random ebay find, can't recall the brand. Lovely feel and scent to the leather, though.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Yes, it's Hammitt.
> 
> And a 3rd vote for the Hammitt.
> I'll definitely let you know; it'll be whichever has the most votes in the end. The Hammitt is clearly in the lead right now.
> 
> 
> *The Lily would be perfect for the light show, IMO.*


Agreed!


papertiger said:


> This is fun. I really like this vote for a bag idea!


Agreed!


papertiger said:


> You'd be a _very_ level-headed sister.
> 
> My sister to me (and everyone she meets for 1 month): "What on-earth were you thinking? Seriously? You think that's my style? Take it back and just give me the money."
> 
> *Me to my sister: "Thank you for your generous present" - sticks it in a draw and brings it out once a year for 4 years when meeting sister alone. Year 5 - gone. When asked where the bag is say "I wore it out".*
> 
> My sister once gave me a Birkin looky-likey. Non-leather, sangles stitched to the front of the bag with a zip top. Had to pretend I lost it in a house move. Another time she gave me what was a very nice French Connection-does-BV little shoulder bag in woven red suede, strong on the fringing. Too small and girly. See 'me to me sister' above for clues. I wore it 4 times in 5 years and then sold it to concession. Y.5 she asked if she could borrow it  - which is really off coz she hates red apart from lipstick, I had to say I wore it out.
> 
> Good luck @BowieFan1971 !!!!
> 
> The problem with friends and family is they know we love bags, the bigger problem is they don't always let us choose.


, that's how I am with my sister! I like the I wore it out excuse though!


More bags said:


> I vote for 3, top right.



Same here!


cowgirlsboots said:


> How lovely you are going out! I´d opt for the Mulberry Lily (if I got the name wrong it´s the bag on the far right I mean). It tells "I´m going out" and can be worn nicely under the coat. I love to wear crssbody bags under a coat worn open.


I agree with your vote!


Katinahat said:


> Thanks for all the advice on which bag to chose. I wore the black Lily in the end. The steel blue Cara nearly had it but black looked better with my coat. It was also allowed me to up my December carries by one more bag! It was so good to go out somewhere too! First event in months. The light show this evening was great! It was made even better by the sudden arrival of snow this morning. The lights were amazing!
> 
> The snow nearly broke my goal of running 100km this month. I took it slow today and still managed the final 13km needed despite the slippery snow conditions. Not bad for a newbie runner.


Yay! congratulations on your milestone! I'm glad you wore the Lily!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Only 2 days left of 2020...  here´s the fat Dior bag spider´s definite last purchase confession of the year: 





Before Christmas the classifieds suddenly filled up with Dior and being who I am I was lurking and pounced. 
What I bought are two bags I didn´t even have to think about twice. 

*Dior Diva 2004 black bag*




This very bag had been for sale in the classifieds by the very seller two or three years ago. I had wanted it badly, but not bought it in the end, because the pony fur version with the leopard print had turned up and I opted for this. No regrets about the bold pony fur bag: it´s gorgeous, a collector´s piece, an ornament that makes me happy.
But the black version never left my mind. So the moment I saw it relisted I enquired about it and bought it. The price was a little higher than years ago, but still fine. I guess that´s called inflation... 


*Dior Trailer Trash 2001 small saddle bag*




The second purchase (made at the same day) was this little beauty. A model from the range I did not have yet in a material combination I know is very durable and easy to use. Not too much patent involved. I´ve regularly been stalking this model in various colourways/ material combinations. The prices seem to go up all the time...  This one was less than half of what sellers on VC ask (and I won´t pay!) 

*NO regrets! *


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> Only 2 days left of 2020...  here´s the fat Dior bag spider´s definite last purchase confession of the year:
> 
> View attachment 4940973
> 
> 
> 
> Before Christmas the classifieds suddenly filled up with Dior and being who I am I was lurking and pounced.
> What I bought are two bags I didn´t even have to think about twice.
> 
> *Dior Diva 2004 black bag*
> 
> View attachment 4940977
> 
> 
> This very bag had been for sale in the classifieds by the very seller two or three years ago. I had wanted it badly, but not bought it in the end, because the pony fur version with the leopard print had turned up and I opted for this. No regrets about the bold pony fur bag: it´s gorgeous, a collector´s piece, an ornament that makes me happy.
> But the black version never left my mind. So the moment I saw it relisted I enquired about it and bought it. The price was a little higher than years ago, but still fine. I guess that´s called inflation...
> 
> 
> *Dior Trailer Trash 2001 small saddle bag*
> 
> View attachment 4940976
> 
> 
> The second purchase (made at the same day) was this little beauty. A model from the range I did not have yet in a material combination I know is very durable and easy to use. Not too much patent involved. I´ve regularly been stalking this model in various colourways/ material combinations. The prices seem to go up all the time...  This one was less than half of what sellers on VC ask (and I won´t pay!)
> 
> *NO regrets! *


Congrats!!!!


----------



## jblended

Katinahat said:


> Thanks for all the advice on which bag to chose. I wore the black Lily in the end. The steel blue Cara nearly had it but black looked better with my coat. It was also allowed me to up my December carries by one more bag! It was so good to go out somewhere too! First event in months. The light show this evening was great! It was made even better by the sudden arrival of snow this morning. The lights were amazing!
> 
> The snow nearly broke my goal of running 100km this month. I took it slow today and still managed the final 13km needed despite the slippery snow conditions. Not bad for a newbie runner.


The light show and the fresh snow both sound amazing! You got to wrap the year up in a pretty bow! 

And congrats on hitting your running goals. An incredible accomplishment. 



cowgirlsboots said:


> *NO regrets! *


I've really enjoying watching you curate your collection this year. It's been great seeing the evolution.
Congrats on these lovely additions.


----------



## Vintage Leather

cowgirlsboots said:


> Only 2 days left of 2020...  here´s the fat Dior bag spider´s definite last purchase confession of the year:
> 
> View attachment 4940973
> 
> 
> 
> Before Christmas the classifieds suddenly filled up with Dior and being who I am I was lurking and pounced.
> What I bought are two bags I didn´t even have to think about twice.
> 
> *Dior Diva 2004 black bag*
> 
> View attachment 4940977
> 
> 
> This very bag had been for sale in the classifieds by the very seller two or three years ago. I had wanted it badly, but not bought it in the end, because the pony fur version with the leopard print had turned up and I opted for this. No regrets about the bold pony fur bag: it´s gorgeous, a collector´s piece, an ornament that makes me happy.
> But the black version never left my mind. So the moment I saw it relisted I enquired about it and bought it. The price was a little higher than years ago, but still fine. I guess that´s called inflation...
> 
> 
> *Dior Trailer Trash 2001 small saddle bag*
> 
> View attachment 4940976
> 
> 
> The second purchase (made at the same day) was this little beauty. A model from the range I did not have yet in a material combination I know is very durable and easy to use. Not too much patent involved. I´ve regularly been stalking this model in various colourways/ material combinations. The prices seem to go up all the time...  This one was less than half of what sellers on VC ask (and I won´t pay!)
> 
> *NO regrets! *



Are you saying the SpiDior in her web found them?

beautiful bags! I love the trailer trash one especially


----------



## jblended

Vintage Leather said:


> Are you saying the *SpiDior* in her web found them?


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> Only 2 days left of 2020...  here´s the fat Dior bag spider´s definite last purchase confession of the year:
> 
> View attachment 4940973
> 
> 
> 
> Before Christmas the classifieds suddenly filled up with Dior and being who I am I was lurking and pounced.
> What I bought are two bags I didn´t even have to think about twice.
> 
> *Dior Diva 2004 black bag*
> 
> View attachment 4940977
> 
> 
> This very bag had been for sale in the classifieds by the very seller two or three years ago. I had wanted it badly, but not bought it in the end, because the pony fur version with the leopard print had turned up and I opted for this. No regrets about the bold pony fur bag: it´s gorgeous, a collector´s piece, an ornament that makes me happy.
> But the black version never left my mind. So the moment I saw it relisted I enquired about it and bought it. The price was a little higher than years ago, but still fine. I guess that´s called inflation...
> 
> 
> *Dior Trailer Trash 2001 small saddle bag*
> 
> View attachment 4940976
> 
> 
> The second purchase (made at the same day) was this little beauty. A model from the range I did not have yet in a material combination I know is very durable and easy to use. Not too much patent involved. I´ve regularly been stalking this model in various colourways/ material combinations. The prices seem to go up all the time...  This one was less than half of what sellers on VC ask (and I won´t pay!)
> 
> *NO regrets! *


Awesome that you have located these little gems! Can see why the preloved/vintage market works so well for you and many others. These are incredible bags to end the year with!


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> 2020 Stats - What a Weird Year!
> My goals for 2020:
> 2020 goals:
> 1) It’s okay to get a bag if I love it.
> I brought in 4 new bags - Nancy Gonzalez Mini Erica Tote, Lederer toile bag, MZ Wallace Micro Sutton, and Goyard Sac Rouette. I kinda regret the MZ because I've been carrying the NG, but a nice fabric bag may come in handy sometime.
> I sold or donated 4 bags (Goodbye to that nutty Danse Lente!), so I have a net of zero... which I feel pretty good about.
> I did purchase a new bag, and will count it for 2021 since it won't arrive till then. I love the Just Campagne brand and found a Deville 2 (looks like a Plume and I've been dying to try one), I will be listing my Massaccesi Midi Juliet in the gray Flor though, because I find that it's too blingy for me.
> 
> 2) Only buy the Hermes scarves that I love. No more 'Sales Goggles'. Sell the scarves I'm not wearing.
> Well - I did better than last year. I brought in 33 scarves, but sold 21 for a net of 12 scarves in. Woot!!
> 
> I'm still working on 2021 goals, the new thread is full of great ideas and I'll post them over there!


Good movement both in and out this year!


----------



## momasaurus

Katinahat said:


> Thanks for all the advice on which bag to chose. I wore the black Lily in the end. The steel blue Cara nearly had it but black looked better with my coat. It was also allowed me to up my December carries by one more bag! It was so good to go out somewhere too! First event in months. The light show this evening was great! It was made even better by the sudden arrival of snow this morning. The lights were amazing!
> 
> The snow nearly broke my goal of running 100km this month. I took it slow today and still managed the final 13km needed despite the slippery snow conditions. Not bad for a newbie runner.


So much admiration for the running goals! Congratulations!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> Good movement both in and out this year!


Thank you! 
AND - I just sold one more scarf!


----------



## momasaurus

*2020 wrap up:*
sold 2 trims
bought NO BAGS!
sold no SLGs (didn't want to)
bought one Calvi in rouge de coeur because it is gorgeous

I did buy several home comfort items, for obvious reasons: new pillows, new comforter, new roasting pan, InstantPot, footbath/massager, essential oil diffuser with cool rainbow light show, etc.

I finally got rid of old camera equipment, and sent all the old videos out for digitizing. This felt really good!

I bought hardly any clothing (don't remember) because in 2019 I replaced a lot of blouses and sweaters with good cashmere in solid colors (for scarf backgrounds). I might need to replace the yoga pants I've been wearing nonstop though!

I have not left my state since March, except once when a hike took me briefly into the neighboring state.

Weird year indeed~!


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you!
> AND - I just sold one more scarf!


Awesome! Congrats. I sold one yesterday too.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> I've really enjoying watching you curate your collection this year. It's been great seeing the evolution.
> Congrats on these lovely additions.



Thank-you! 
When I look back at this year even I see the evolution. It feels good!

I joined this thread full of the "need" for a premier brand bag- a rather random need as I was yearning for a Gucci Dionysus as much as for a Chanel Classic Flap or a Chanel Boy. What mattered was this bag to be one everybody else seemed to have, a "real premier designer", not (almost)vintage Dior which I already owned. 

You all picked me up, picked my mind and slowly and patiently made me return to feeling instead of thinking and finally comitting to what I really love: Dior from the Galliano era (certain pieces, not all of them! Last week I could have bought a Rasta bowling bag at the most amazing gift horse price and didn´t even flinch.. not my taste! No thanks! ) and high quality mostly German true vintage bags. 

Doesn´t it sound strange that a thread full of statistics and so many well thought through and expertly worded advise for deliberate curating sent me back to feeling? Feelings and instincts are my structure, my math. When my gut feelings say "yes" it´s the same as when a math/intellect driven person has finished a calculation and comes to this result. 

Re the urges I started this year with: I had the chance to see/ touch a Chanel Classic Flap in a vintage boutique in Paris and there were no feelings at all- I handed it back to the shopkeeper and happily left the shop with a pair of Dior Diva leopard print pony fur boots in need of tlc. Love at first sight! 
The Boy Bag has faded into insignificance.  
The Dionysus has completely faded, too. It used to look great on glossy photos, great on people I actually saw wearing it. Maybe I´ll come back to this one in years to come when everybody has forgotten about it and I can find one from the top tier at a price I am willing to pay. Maybe not. At the moment it does not matter nor has it climbed into the HG list.


----------



## jblended

momasaurus said:


> *2020 wrap up:*
> sold 2 trims
> bought NO BAGS!
> sold no SLGs (didn't want to)
> bought one Calvi in rouge de coeur because it is gorgeous
> 
> I did buy several home comfort items, for obvious reasons: new pillows, new comforter, new roasting pan, InstantPot, footbath/massager, essential oil diffuser with cool rainbow light show, etc.
> 
> I finally got rid of old camera equipment, and sent all the old videos out for digitizing. This felt really good!
> 
> I bought hardly any clothing (don't remember) because in 2019 I replaced a lot of blouses and sweaters with good cashmere in solid colors (for scarf backgrounds). I might need to replace the yoga pants I've been wearing nonstop though!
> 
> I have not left my state since March, except once when a hike took me briefly into the neighboring state.
> 
> Weird year indeed~!


Great work!
You've motivated me to get rid of my old cameras (and phones that have long since stopped working properly but still hold photos of my pets!) and just get everything digitized. It's one of those to-do list items that I'm never motivated to act on. I should just get it done already.


cowgirlsboots said:


> Doesn´t it sound strange that a thread full of statistics and so many well thought through and expertly worded advise for deliberate curating sent me back to feeling? Feelings and instincts are my structure, my math. When my gut feelings say "yes" it´s the same as when a math/intellect driven person has finished a calculation and comes to this result.



Doesn't matter which road we take (statistics or scents, logic or emotion), so long as the journey brings us insight into our characters and the destination brings a sense of contentment.


----------



## BowieFan1971

I started my journey with luxury bags this year after thinking I would never own any. I learned a lot about buying and selling them, how to choose the ones I can restore and refined my restoration skills.
I listed a lot of my contemporary bags to make room for the designer bags that I know I will have forever. I refined what works for me, what I will use vs what I love the look of/want to own. I know what size bags and style guidelines work for me. I have a much better understanding of quality so I understand value better.

So even though my bag count is not any better than it was a year ago and my collection is much more valuable than it was a year ago, I am really able to say no at this point and buy much more deliberately because I am happy with the bags I have. I can look at other bags and say “nice, pretty, but not for me.” I have learned that brands and bags that are other people’s HG, like Chanel, BV or Balenciaga are just not my bag and are no longer tempting. I have learned a lot this year and am in a good place to truly shop my collection next year.


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> Christmas Day double bag carry.
> 
> Mulberry Lily in oak NVT as a smart day look for taking to a scaled back Christmas lunch party at my parents house. Plus Loewe Basket bag, usually for summer holidays, as a perfect large bag to carry presents and gifts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4937829
> View attachment 4937830


beautiful Lily and Basket bag getting a workout for carrying presents!


jblended said:


> Think I've fixed the attachment issue. Here's the finished bag, awaiting another round of leather conditioner.
> In the light, it looks very metallic and almost silver. I only noticed that when I took the picture. That would be the silver mica in the Lumeire paint shining right through.
> Otherwise it reads a more subtle green hue. I didn't quite capture the colour properly in the photo (with the kitty), but it's definitely more green irl.
> My fur ball approves of the makeover! He says it brings out his eyes, lol!
> 
> Edit: also wanted to note that the dunking removed most of the 'bubbles' (pebbles) in the leather. Just in case someone decides to dunk a non-Coach bag, you should know it may change the leather texture a bit.
> 
> View attachment 4938143
> 
> View attachment 4938144


It turned out beautifully. great pic of your cat snuggling your “new” bag.


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> Your cat is lovely! My two are brothers. The one you saw is the quieter of the two. This one looks even more like yours and is the boss! He thinks he’s a present!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4938336
> 
> I love a tabby cat!


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> I seldom post my jewellery on this threads. I'll wear something nice on NYE, even if it's just to do the countdown in (OMG, I would _love_ to go out to dinner)
> 
> Until then here's one of my mother's inherited silver and multi-stone bracelet (lemon and smokey quartz, blue topaz, amethyst, aqua, turquoise etc)  plus new recycled-silver smokey quartz rings I found at Cos (yes,_ that_ Cos).
> 
> I usually wear the Cos rings (only bought a couple of months ago) when in a minimalist mood. I set myself a task to find a different vibe with them.
> 
> My mother was a bit more 'out there' with here jewellery. The silver she bought me is all clear, opalescent and white stones.
> 
> View attachment 4938349


Gorgeous bracelet with great personality! I wonder what adventures she’s been on.


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Your beautiful metallic bags just made my mind wander and me look for an old photo- taken 2007 when I was the slimmest I´ve ever been in my life. The bag back then was my alltime favourite. I even had the same model in two different sizes.
> 
> View attachment 4938370


You look wonderful!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> 2020 Stats - What a Weird Year!
> My goals for 2020:
> 2020 goals:
> 1) It’s okay to get a bag if I love it.
> I brought in 4 new bags - Nancy Gonzalez Mini Erica Tote, Lederer toile bag, MZ Wallace Micro Sutton, and Goyard Sac Rouette. I kinda regret the MZ because I've been carrying the NG, but a nice fabric bag may come in handy sometime.
> I sold or donated 4 bags (Goodbye to that nutty Danse Lente!), so I have a net of zero... which I feel pretty good about.
> I did purchase a new bag, and will count it for 2021 since it won't arrive till then. I love the Just Campagne brand and found a Deville 2 (looks like a Plume and I've been dying to try one), I will be listing my Massaccesi Midi Juliet in the gray Flor though, because I find that it's too blingy for me.
> 
> 2) Only buy the Hermes scarves that I love. No more 'Sales Goggles'. Sell the scarves I'm not wearing.
> Well - I did better than last year. I brought in 33 scarves, but sold 21 for a net of 12 scarves in. Woot!!
> 
> I'm still working on 2021 goals, the new thread is full of great ideas and I'll post them over there!


 Yahoo, net zero on bags - congratulations Cookie!  
And sold 21 scarves, that’s amazing!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Only 2 days left of 2020...  here´s the fat Dior bag spider´s definite last purchase confession of the year:
> 
> View attachment 4940973
> 
> 
> 
> Before Christmas the classifieds suddenly filled up with Dior and being who I am I was lurking and pounced.
> What I bought are two bags I didn´t even have to think about twice.
> 
> *Dior Diva 2004 black bag*
> 
> View attachment 4940977
> 
> 
> This very bag had been for sale in the classifieds by the very seller two or three years ago. I had wanted it badly, but not bought it in the end, because the pony fur version with the leopard print had turned up and I opted for this. No regrets about the bold pony fur bag: it´s gorgeous, a collector´s piece, an ornament that makes me happy.
> But the black version never left my mind. So the moment I saw it relisted I enquired about it and bought it. The price was a little higher than years ago, but still fine. I guess that´s called inflation...
> 
> 
> *Dior Trailer Trash 2001 small saddle bag*
> 
> View attachment 4940976
> 
> 
> The second purchase (made at the same day) was this little beauty. A model from the range I did not have yet in a material combination I know is very durable and easy to use. Not too much patent involved. I´ve regularly been stalking this model in various colourways/ material combinations. The prices seem to go up all the time...  This one was less than half of what sellers on VC ask (and I won´t pay!)
> 
> *NO regrets! *


Congratulations @cowgirlsboots! I can totally see these beautiful bags being true to you and your style!


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Gorgeous bracelet with great personality! I wonder what adventures she’s been on.



Thank you so much dearest @More bags.thats such a lovely thing to say. 

Not many adventures this year alas apart from walks on the beach, but hopefully more colourful times ahead.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Vintage Leather said:


> Are you saying the SpiDior in her web found them?
> 
> beautiful bags! I love the trailer trash one especially



Thank-you @Vintage Leather !
Oh, I love this! I´ll proudly be the SpiDior in my web!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Picked this up for a song...cute, inexpensive way to do yellow.pre-loved, of course...
I had the scarf already.


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> *2020 wrap up:*
> sold 2 trims
> bought NO BAGS!
> sold no SLGs (didn't want to)
> bought one Calvi in rouge de coeur because it is gorgeous
> 
> I did buy several home comfort items, for obvious reasons: new pillows, new comforter, new roasting pan, InstantPot, footbath/massager, essential oil diffuser with cool rainbow light show, etc.
> 
> I finally got rid of old camera equipment, and sent all the old videos out for digitizing. This felt really good!
> 
> I bought hardly any clothing (don't remember) because in 2019 I replaced a lot of blouses and sweaters with good cashmere in solid colors (for scarf backgrounds). I might need to replace the yoga pants I've been wearing nonstop though!
> 
> I have not left my state since March, except once when a hike took me briefly into the neighboring state.
> 
> Weird year indeed~!


Outstanding!  Congratulations on net -2 bags @momasaurus. I agree rouge de coeur, well just because ... rouge de coeur.
Great idea on digitizing the videos.


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Picked this up for a song...cute, inexpensive way to do yellow.pre-loved, of course...
> I had the scarf already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941968
> View attachment 4941969


Great bag/scarf pairing, congrats on your cheery yellow bag!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Only 2 days left of 2020...  here´s the fat Dior bag spider´s definite last purchase confession of the year:
> 
> View attachment 4940973
> 
> 
> 
> Before Christmas the classifieds suddenly filled up with Dior and being who I am I was lurking and pounced.
> What I bought are two bags I didn´t even have to think about twice.
> 
> *Dior Diva 2004 black bag*
> 
> View attachment 4940977
> 
> 
> This very bag had been for sale in the classifieds by the very seller two or three years ago. I had wanted it badly, but not bought it in the end, because the pony fur version with the leopard print had turned up and I opted for this. No regrets about the bold pony fur bag: it´s gorgeous, a collector´s piece, an ornament that makes me happy.
> But the black version never left my mind. So the moment I saw it relisted I enquired about it and bought it. The price was a little higher than years ago, but still fine. I guess that´s called inflation...
> 
> 
> *Dior Trailer Trash 2001 small saddle bag*
> 
> View attachment 4940976
> 
> 
> The second purchase (made at the same day) was this little beauty. A model from the range I did not have yet in a material combination I know is very durable and easy to use. Not too much patent involved. I´ve regularly been stalking this model in various colourways/ material combinations. The prices seem to go up all the time...  This one was less than half of what sellers on VC ask (and I won´t pay!)
> 
> *NO regrets! *


Congrats!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you!
> AND - I just sold one more scarf!


Great Stats!


----------



## momasaurus

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you!
> When I look back at this year even I see the evolution. It feels good!
> 
> I joined this thread full of the "need" for a premier brand bag- a rather random need as I was yearning for a Gucci Dionysus as much as for a Chanel Classic Flap or a Chanel Boy. What mattered was this bag to be one everybody else seemed to have, a "real premier designer", not (almost)vintage Dior which I already owned.
> 
> You all picked me up, picked my mind and slowly and patiently made me return to feeling instead of thinking and finally comitting to what I really love: Dior from the Galliano era (certain pieces, not all of them! Last week I could have bought a Rasta bowling bag at the most amazing gift horse price and didn´t even flinch.. not my taste! No thanks! ) and high quality mostly German true vintage bags.
> 
> Doesn´t it sound strange that a thread full of statistics and so many well thought through and expertly worded advise for deliberate curating sent me back to feeling? Feelings and instincts are my structure, my math. When my gut feelings say "yes" it´s the same as when a math/intellect driven person has finished a calculation and comes to this result.
> 
> Re the urges I started this year with: I had the chance to see/ touch a Chanel Classic Flap in a vintage boutique in Paris and there were no feelings at all- I handed it back to the shopkeeper and happily left the shop with a pair of Dior Diva leopard print pony fur boots in need of tlc. Love at first sight!
> The Boy Bag has faded into insignificance.
> The Dionysus has completely faded, too. It used to look great on glossy photos, great on people I actually saw wearing it. Maybe I´ll come back to this one in years to come when everybody has forgotten about it and I can find one from the top tier at a price I am willing to pay. Maybe not. At the moment it does not matter nor has it climbed into the HG list.


This feels so good to read I can only imagine how good it feels to have written! Great epiphany.


----------



## momasaurus

BowieFan1971 said:


> I started my journey with luxury bags this year after thinking I would never own any. I learned a lot about buying and selling them, how to choose the ones I can restore and refined my restoration skills.
> I listed a lot of my contemporary bags to make room for the designer bags that I know I will have forever. I refined what works for me, what I will use vs what I love the look of/want to own. I know what size bags and style guidelines work for me. I have a much better understanding of quality so I understand value better.
> 
> So even though my bag count is not any better than it was a year ago and my collection is much more valuable than it was a year ago, I am really able to say no at this point and buy much more deliberately because I am happy with the bags I have. I can look at other bags and say “nice, pretty, but not for me.” I have learned that brands and bags that are other people’s HG, like Chanel, BV or Balenciaga are just not my bag and are no longer tempting. I have learned a lot this year and am in a good place to truly shop my collection next year.


Congratulations on coming to these realizations! More valuable than even a new bag.


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> Outstanding!  Congratulations on net -2 bags @momasaurus. I agree rouge de coeur, well just because ... rouge de coeur.
> Great idea on digitizing the videos.


Well ooops I forgot to count the 2 Portland leather totes I bought but honestly I don't even count bags that cost less than $100.


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> Picked this up for a song...cute, inexpensive way to do yellow.pre-loved, of course...
> I had the scarf already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941968
> View attachment 4941969



Like carrying  

You are sorted for the summer!


----------



## BowieFan1971

papertiger said:


> Like carrying
> 
> You are sorted for the summer!


I am actually excited to wear it with a navy and white striped sweater and jeans.


----------



## dcooney4

Have a Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> 2020 Stats - What a Weird Year!
> My goals for 2020:
> 2020 goals:
> 1) It’s okay to get a bag if I love it.
> I brought in 4 new bags - Nancy Gonzalez Mini Erica Tote, Lederer toile bag, MZ Wallace Micro Sutton, and Goyard Sac Rouette. I kinda regret the MZ because I've been carrying the NG, but a nice fabric bag may come in handy sometime.
> I sold or donated 4 bags (Goodbye to that nutty Danse Lente!), so I have a net of zero... which I feel pretty good about.
> I did purchase a new bag, and will count it for 2021 since it won't arrive till then. I love the Just Campagne brand and found a Deville 2 (looks like a Plume and I've been dying to try one), I will be listing my Massaccesi Midi Juliet in the gray Flor though, because I find that it's too blingy for me.
> 
> 2) Only buy the Hermes scarves that I love. No more 'Sales Goggles'. Sell the scarves I'm not wearing.
> Well - I did better than last year. I brought in 33 scarves, but sold 21 for a net of 12 scarves in. Woot!!
> 
> I'm still working on 2021 goals, the new thread is full of great ideas and I'll post them over there!



Totally amazing bag result! 

On scarves. I remember when I had about 25-ish H scarves and a friend told me she had around 100. I remember gasping because I thought _I_ had a lot. I couldn't imagine 100 (which I probably now have - again technology lost my list so I'd have to physically go through everything again).

Then I stopped being so careful, wearing and buying, and also discovered I could easily hand wash everything but moussies. They are more useful to me now, so I can understand how you came to buy 33. The good thing about H scarves is that we can sell if need be, so well done too for whittling away 21. So long as the ones left are the right ones, brilliantly played  

We have been trained to be 'bargain hunters' from a very young age by a clever marketing machine. It may work out OK for sale by dates from the chilled cabinet, but it's a less useful concept for more expensive items that stick around to remind us of why it was reduced in the first place. I was going to buy a 'reduced' in price H leather waistcoat a few months ago, upon 600% zooming I realised, one button had been changed to a generic substitute and another was broken. The imperfections were the perfect opportunity for the seller to state "Condition: AF" in the small print.


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> She is lucky to have you as her sister! I love this,
> *Me to my sister: "Thank you for your generous present" - sticks it in a draw and brings it out once a year for 4 years when meeting sister alone. Year 5 - gone. When asked where the bag is say "I wore it out".*



If she ever found out she'd kill me though


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Only 2 days left of 2020...  here´s the fat Dior bag spider´s definite last purchase confession of the year:
> 
> View attachment 4940973
> 
> 
> 
> Before Christmas the classifieds suddenly filled up with Dior and being who I am I was lurking and pounced.
> What I bought are two bags I didn´t even have to think about twice.
> 
> *Dior Diva 2004 black bag*
> 
> View attachment 4940977
> 
> 
> This very bag had been for sale in the classifieds by the very seller two or three years ago. I had wanted it badly, but not bought it in the end, because the pony fur version with the leopard print had turned up and I opted for this. No regrets about the bold pony fur bag: it´s gorgeous, a collector´s piece, an ornament that makes me happy.
> But the black version never left my mind. So the moment I saw it relisted I enquired about it and bought it. The price was a little higher than years ago, but still fine. I guess that´s called inflation...
> 
> 
> *Dior Trailer Trash 2001 small saddle bag*
> 
> View attachment 4940976
> 
> 
> The second purchase (made at the same day) was this little beauty. A model from the range I did not have yet in a material combination I know is very durable and easy to use. Not too much patent involved. I´ve regularly been stalking this model in various colourways/ material combinations. The prices seem to go up all the time...  This one was less than half of what sellers on VC ask (and I won´t pay!)
> 
> *NO regrets! *



You are a collector of vintage Dior, particularly JG era. It's _your_ thing. It's actually wise to be snapping them up whilst they're at relatively lower prices. One day you may not be able to find/buy them at all. _Regrette rien._


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> Thanks for all the advice on which bag to chose. I wore the black Lily in the end. The steel blue Cara nearly had it but black looked better with my coat. It was also allowed me to up my December carries by one more bag! It was so good to go out somewhere too! First event in months. The light show this evening was great! It was made even better by the sudden arrival of snow this morning. The lights were amazing!
> 
> The snow nearly broke my goal of running 100km this month. I took it slow today and still managed the final 13km needed despite the slippery snow conditions. Not bad for a newbie runner.


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> *2020 wrap up:*
> sold 2 trims
> bought NO BAGS!
> sold no SLGs (didn't want to)
> bought one Calvi in rouge de coeur because it is gorgeous
> 
> I did buy several home comfort items, for obvious reasons: new pillows, new comforter, new roasting pan, InstantPot, footbath/massager, essential oil diffuser with cool rainbow light show, etc.
> 
> I finally got rid of old camera equipment, and sent all the old videos out for digitizing. This felt really good!
> 
> I bought hardly any clothing (don't remember) because in 2019 I replaced a lot of blouses and sweaters with good cashmere in solid colors (for scarf backgrounds). I might need to replace the yoga pants I've been wearing nonstop though!
> 
> I have not left my state since March, except once when a hike took me briefly into the neighboring state.
> 
> Weird year indeed~!



Outstanding results for this strange year, and steel resolve. 

Congrats on the beautiful red Calvi. I'm really enjoying mine.


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> I started my journey with luxury bags this year after thinking I would never own any. I learned a lot about buying and selling them, how to choose the ones I can restore and refined my restoration skills.
> I listed a lot of my contemporary bags to make room for the designer bags that I know I will have forever. *I refined what works for me, what I will use vs what I love the look of/want to own. I know what size bags and style guidelines work for me. I have a much better understanding of quality so I understand value better.*
> 
> So even though my bag count is not any better than it was a year ago and my collection is much more valuable than it was a year ago, I am really able to say no at this point and buy much more deliberately because I am happy with the bags I have. I can look at other bags and say “nice, pretty, but not for me.” I have learned that brands and bags that are other people’s HG, like Chanel, BV or Balenciaga are just not my bag and are no longer tempting. I have learned a lot this year and am in a good place to truly shop my collection next year.



For me, that's what it's about, well done.


----------



## jblended

Happy New Year everyone! Thanks for making this thread a wonderland of interesting facts, witty asides, clever hacks, unexpected life lessons and gorgeous pictures! 
I can't wait to see how the 2021 thread evolves.


----------



## msd_bags

Happy New Year everyone!! In less than an hour it will be 2021 in my part of the world.  Praying for a better year ahead!!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Best wishes to everyone for a happy 2021!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Happy New Year sweet friends!


----------



## keodi

cowgirlsboots said:


> Only 2 days left of 2020...  here´s the fat Dior bag spider´s definite last purchase confession of the year:
> 
> View attachment 4940973
> 
> 
> 
> Before Christmas the classifieds suddenly filled up with Dior and being who I am I was lurking and pounced.
> What I bought are two bags I didn´t even have to think about twice.
> 
> *Dior Diva 2004 black bag*
> 
> View attachment 4940977
> 
> 
> This very bag had been for sale in the classifieds by the very seller two or three years ago. I had wanted it badly, but not bought it in the end, because the pony fur version with the leopard print had turned up and I opted for this. No regrets about the bold pony fur bag: it´s gorgeous, a collector´s piece, an ornament that makes me happy.
> But the black version never left my mind. So the moment I saw it relisted I enquired about it and bought it. The price was a little higher than years ago, but still fine. I guess that´s called inflation...
> 
> 
> *Dior Trailer Trash 2001 small saddle bag*
> 
> View attachment 4940976
> 
> 
> The second purchase (made at the same day) was this little beauty. A model from the range I did not have yet in a material combination I know is very durable and easy to use. Not too much patent involved. I´ve regularly been stalking this model in various colourways/ material combinations. The prices seem to go up all the time...  This one was less than half of what sellers on VC ask (and I won´t pay!)
> 
> *NO regrets! *


Congratulations on your acquisitions! I love your Dior collection   


Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you!
> AND - I just sold one more scarf!


Congratulations!!! well done!


momasaurus said:


> Awesome! Congrats. I sold one yesterday too.


Congratulations on your sale!


cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you!
> When I look back at this year even I see the evolution. It feels good!
> 
> I joined this thread full of the "need" for a premier brand bag- a rather random need as I was yearning for a Gucci Dionysus as much as for a Chanel Classic Flap or a Chanel Boy. What mattered was this bag to be one everybody else seemed to have, a "real premier designer", not (almost)vintage Dior which I already owned.
> 
> You all picked me up, picked my mind and slowly and patiently made me return to feeling instead of thinking and finally comitting to what I really love: Dior from the Galliano era (certain pieces, not all of them! Last week I could have bought a Rasta bowling bag at the most amazing gift horse price and didn´t even flinch.. not my taste! No thanks! ) and high quality mostly German true vintage bags.
> 
> Doesn´t it sound strange that a thread full of statistics and so many well thought through and expertly worded advise for deliberate curating sent me back to feeling? Feelings and instincts are my structure, my math. When my gut feelings say "yes" it´s the same as when a math/intellect driven person has finished a calculation and comes to this result.
> 
> Re the urges I started this year with: I had the chance to see/ touch a Chanel Classic Flap in a vintage boutique in Paris and there were no feelings at all- I handed it back to the shopkeeper and happily left the shop with a pair of Dior Diva leopard print pony fur boots in need of tlc. Love at first sight!
> The Boy Bag has faded into insignificance.
> The Dionysus has completely faded, too. It used to look great on glossy photos, great on people I actually saw wearing it. Maybe I´ll come back to this one in years to come when everybody has forgotten about it and I can find one from the top tier at a price I am willing to pay. Maybe not. At the moment it does not matter nor has it climbed into the HG list.


Reading this feels great! It's great to hear your reflections and what works for you. I think that you will be able to find a dionysus at a great price once its popularity dies down for sure!


jblended said:


> Great work!
> You've motivated me to get rid of my old cameras (and phones that have long since stopped working properly but still hold photos of my pets!) and just get everything digitized. It's one of those to-do list items that I'm never motivated to act on. I should just get it done already.
> 
> 
> *Doesn't matter which road we take (statistics or scents, logic or emotion), so long as the journey brings us insight into our characters and the destination brings a sense of contentment*.


well said Jblended!


BowieFan1971 said:


> Picked this up for a song...cute, inexpensive way to do yellow.pre-loved, of course...
> I had the scarf already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941968
> View attachment 4941969


It's beautiful! so summery!


dcooney4 said:


> Have a Happy New Year everyone!


Happy new year!
My 2020 outlook:
I purchased 4 bags, I returned 1 which wasn't as described, and I purchased a black Balenciaga city last week after receiving a Fashionphile gift card, I post pics once I receive it.
SLGs I purchased 2 returned 1
Scarves (Hermes) I purchased  9  90cm silks, a lot of HGs
3 140cm silk scarves 1 I purchased for myself for Christmas Kermit Oliver's Katchinas in the 140cm summer silk in CW 08  rose/white/cream/gray. i love it!
I received 2 90 cms for Christmas the first one is la patisserie francaise, in the black/creme CW, and the second scarf I got is A Cheval Sur Mon Carré. The CW is a bit tricky and I  will have to figure out how to wear in my wardrobe. I will post pics soon.


----------



## keodi

A Cheval Sur Mon Carré

Katchinas 140cm summer silk CW 08


----------



## Katinahat

Happy New Year when it comes TPF friends! Not midnight here for a while yet. 

I’m actually just wearing my Mini Amberley to cook dinner for my family as we celebrate the year change in lockdown.


----------



## keodi

Katinahat said:


> Happy New Year when it comes TPF friends! Not midnight here for a while yet.
> 
> I’m actually just wearing my Mini Amberley to cook dinner for my family as we celebrate the year change in lockdown.
> 
> View attachment 4942496


it's beautiful!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Finally getting around to posting a picture of my new Ferragamo Vara bag.


----------



## Katinahat

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4942578
> 
> Finally getting around to posting a picture of my new Ferragamo Vara bag.


It’s stunning!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Katinahat said:


> It’s stunning!


Thank you!  I wish I was going somewhere with the bag, but that is not the case.  Hopefully in 2021, I will be able to take this one out on a nice evening outing.

On another note, I need to do a better job of keeping up with the posts in this thread (and 2021 thread).  One of my goals for the upcoming year!  I miss a day or two and it seems like I am lagging behind -- need to read and catch up!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

essiedub said:


> Thanks Keodi! I will post analysis on the Belt after a week of carrying it about.


Please let a gal be lazy and copy paste the review to me in a private message?


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4942578
> 
> Finally getting around to posting a picture of my new Ferragamo Vara bag.


Gorgeous


----------



## essiedub

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Please let a gal be lazy and copy paste the review to me in a private message?


speaking of lazy...I never did do a review, did I? Ok I will over this holiday weekend. Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## msd_bags

Katinahat said:


> Happy New Year when it comes TPF friends! Not midnight here for a while yet.
> 
> I’m actually just wearing my Mini Amberley to cook dinner for my family as we celebrate the year change in lockdown.
> 
> View attachment 4942496



l love all your Mulberrys!! You have a great collection!!


----------



## msd_bags

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you!  I wish I was going somewhere with the bag, but that is not the case.  Hopefully in 2021, I will be able to take this one out on a nice evening outing.
> 
> On another note, I need to do a better job of keeping up with the posts in this thread (and 2021 thread).  One of my goals for the upcoming year!  I miss a day or two and it seems like I am lagging behind -- need to read and catch up!



I can’t keep up with the posts too!! Hopefully after the holidays, things will be a little calmer.


----------



## Katinahat

msd_bags said:


> l love all your Mulberrys!! You have a great collection!!


Thanks very much! Just having to be more creative about making use of them at the moment.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Katinahat said:


> Happy New Year when it comes TPF friends! Not midnight here for a while yet.
> 
> I’m actually just wearing my Mini Amberley to cook dinner for my family as we celebrate the year change in lockdown.
> 
> View attachment 4942496


oooo - that’s a lovely bag, I love the clasp! 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4942578
> 
> Finally getting around to posting a picture of my new Ferragamo Vara bag.


Very pretty!


----------



## Katinahat

Cookiefiend said:


> oooo - that’s a lovely bag, I love the clasp!


Thank you! The clasp is a Mulberry Rider’s Lock. I really like it too.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Gorgeous





Cookiefiend said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you!  I love the pink undertones, and it's a really nice size for transitioning from day to evening.


----------



## keodi

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4942578
> 
> Finally getting around to posting a picture of my new Ferragamo Vara bag.


Vara is lovely!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Have a Happy New Year everyone!


Happy new year to you and our pocket friends. Great strap dc!


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> Happy New Year when it comes TPF friends! Not midnight here for a while yet.
> 
> I’m actually just wearing my Mini Amberley to cook dinner for my family as we celebrate the year change in lockdown.
> 
> View attachment 4942496


Gorgeous bag. It goes well with your sweater!


----------



## More bags

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4942578
> 
> Finally getting around to posting a picture of my new Ferragamo Vara bag.


What an elegant bag, congratulations!


----------



## More bags

*December Update, YTD Stats and Challenges*

Completed December Challenge: carry five different bags - carried 12
Read 24 books in 2020. I read My Sister’s Keeper by Jodi Picoult - thanks to @whateve and @ElainePG for the recommendation. I also read Bel Canto by Ann Patchett on recommendations from @muchstuff, @Kimbashop and @ElainePG. We spoke earlier about reading the same book as our children. I read my 13 year old DS’s book The Outsiders by S. E. Hinton, he was reading it for school.
I had an unintentional zero buy year for bags, SLGs, scarves, jewelry, shoes and clothing (if you can forgive one plum t-shirt).
Exited 515 items: clothing, books, household items, etc.
*Dec 2020 Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out

*YTD Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


----------



## BowieFan1971

Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## whateve

More bags said:


> *December Update, YTD Stats and Challenges*
> 
> Completed December Challenge: carry five different bags - carried 12
> Read 24 books in 2020. I read My Sister’s Keeper by Jodi Picoult - thanks to @whateve and @ElainePG for the recommendation. I also read Bel Canto by Ann Patchett on recommendations from @muchstuff, @Kimbashop and @ElainePG. We spoke earlier about reading the same book as our children. I read my 13 year old DS’s book The Outsiders by S. E. Hinton, he was reading it for school.
> I had an unintentional zero buy year for bags, SLGs, scarves, jewelry, shoes and clothing (if you can forgive one plum t-shirt).
> Exited 515 items: clothing, books, household items, etc.
> *Dec 2020 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


Amazing stats!


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Happy New Year when it comes TPF friends! Not midnight here for a while yet.
> 
> I’m actually just wearing my Mini Amberley to cook dinner for my family as we celebrate the year change in lockdown.
> 
> View attachment 4942496


Beautiful!


----------



## dcooney4

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4942578
> 
> Finally getting around to posting a picture of my new Ferragamo Vara bag.


So elegant!


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Happy new year to you and our pocket friends. Great strap dc!


Thanks! A tpf and beyond friend sent me that as well as some adorable purse scarves , so my bags will be getting dressed up more often. lol


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> *December Update, YTD Stats and Challenges*
> 
> Completed December Challenge: carry five different bags - carried 12
> Read 24 books in 2020. I read My Sister’s Keeper by Jodi Picoult - thanks to @whateve and @ElainePG for the recommendation. I also read Bel Canto by Ann Patchett on recommendations from @muchstuff, @Kimbashop and @ElainePG. We spoke earlier about reading the same book as our children. I read my 13 year old DS’s book The Outsiders by S. E. Hinton, he was reading it for school.
> I had an unintentional zero buy year for bags, SLGs, scarves, jewelry, shoes and clothing (if you can forgive one plum t-shirt).
> Exited 515 items: clothing, books, household items, etc.
> *Dec 2020 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


Incredible stats! Bought one t-shirt - exited so much. You are amazing!


----------



## keodi

More bags said:


> *December Update, YTD Stats and Challenges*
> 
> Completed December Challenge: carry five different bags - carried 12
> Read 24 books in 2020. I read My Sister’s Keeper by Jodi Picoult - thanks to @whateve and @ElainePG for the recommendation. I also read Bel Canto by Ann Patchett on recommendations from @muchstuff, @Kimbashop and @ElainePG. We spoke earlier about reading the same book as our children. I read my 13 year old DS’s book The Outsiders by S. E. Hinton, he was reading it for school.
> I had an unintentional zero buy year for bags, SLGs, scarves, jewelry, shoes and clothing (if you can forgive one plum t-shirt).
> Exited 515 items: clothing, books, household items, etc.
> *Dec 2020 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


Excellent stats! great job!  

my December and year stats

*Dec 2020 Stats*
Bags - 1 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out

*YTD Stats*
Bags - 4 in, 1 out
SLGs - 2 in, 1 out


----------



## 880

More bags said:


> *December Update, YTD Stats and Challenges*
> 
> Completed December Challenge: carry five different bags - carried 12
> Read 24 books in 2020. I read My Sister’s Keeper by Jodi Picoult - thanks to @whateve and @ElainePG for the recommendation. I also read Bel Canto by Ann Patchett on recommendations from @muchstuff, @Kimbashop and @ElainePG. We spoke earlier about reading the same book as our children. I read my 13 year old DS’s book The Outsiders by S. E. Hinton, he was reading it for school.
> I had an unintentional zero buy year for bags, SLGs, scarves, jewelry, shoes and clothing (if you can forgive one plum t-shirt).
> Exited 515 items: clothing, books, household items, etc.
> *Dec 2020 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


OMG, congrats! Wow! so happy for you! This is so amazing!


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> Amazing stats!


Thank you @whateve! 


momasaurus said:


> Incredible stats! Bought one t-shirt - exited so much. You are amazing!


Thanks @momasaurus!  


keodi said:


> Excellent stats! great job!


Thank you so much @keodi.  


880 said:


> OMG, congrats! Wow! so happy for you! This is so amazing!


Thank you for your kind words @880!


----------



## More bags

keodi said:


> my December and year stats
> 
> *Dec 2020 Stats*
> Bags - 1 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 4 in, 1 out
> SLGs - 2 in, 1 out


Way to go @keodi!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

keodi said:


> Vara is lovely!





More bags said:


> What an elegant bag, congratulations!





dcooney4 said:


> So elegant!


Thank you so much!

I'm looking at all the great bag statistics here and hoping to have good bag statistics (good usage and low purchases) in 2021!


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> Thank you so much for the info! It’s stunning with your bag pairing!
> agree with @jblended re @cowgirlsboots sentiment on the true value of our bags and the safe haven here.
> @momasaurus, I have no words re your two story tree and your DH, but im so glad you had not started to decorate
> December bag challenge (I wear a lot of blue and black year round) black barenia B30; JPG fringe kelly, Blu obscure; 28box kelly (color similar to blue abysse)
> 
> have also worn a Victoria 35 (here is one in ebene) two 35 trim II bags (olive green Togo or natural barenia). Re shopping the closet, I’m good at wearing bags. It’s coats that sometimes don’t see the light of day in years (reversible shearling, vintage dead stock Norman Norell grey coat; dead stock teddy bear animal print; (vintage from my own closet) max Mara.
> View attachment 4924810
> View attachment 4924811
> View attachment 4924812
> View attachment 4924813
> View attachment 4925294
> View attachment 4925295
> View attachment 4925296
> View attachment 4927356
> View attachment 4927360
> View attachment 4927357


Squeee! I think you snuck some extra pictures in here. Your outfits and bags are amazing, I especially love the coats. My favourites are the ones in the last two pics.


----------



## keodi

More bags said:


> Way to go @keodi!


Thank you!


----------



## 880

More bags said:


> Squeee! I think you snuck some extra pictures in here. Your outfits and bags are amazing, I especially love the coats. My favourites are the ones in the last two pics.


Thank so much, @More bags! BTW, I want to go back and look at your book recommendations. not sure if it was @ElainePG who shared a long list, but I need to look for that too.

I did edit to add more pics. Someone mentioned that sometimes threads get cluttered with individual thank you or other responses, so I decided even if it meant going back to edit, I would start doing that. Another TPFer kindly showed me how to multiquote, but I seem to have to start a new post dor that, so I’d rather just tag the individual.

I adore jackets and coats and RTW even more than bags, and I didn’t wear my stuff dor a long time (ankle surgery, hysterectomy, wrist issues, lower back disc compression and nerve issues, weight gain, you name it). so covid was my chance to take stock and take better care of myself, lose weight, eat more healthfully, and, yes, shop my closet.  would be easy to have spent 2020 in exercise leggings, but I felt better as the weight came off and I wanted to wear my stuff.

@keodi, congrats on your year end stats! Your numbers seem super restrained for December and the holiday season! 

@doni, just curious, how are you finding your faco clutch? There was a new poster on the BV bag of the day thread that was asking about a Loewe color block puzzle bag that made me think of yours. The Loewe was a cool neutral color palette, but there was a light taupe or camel in there.

@papertiger, did you wear the Gucci Aviation during this months challenge? Forgot if I said that my mom also thinks I have old fashioned taste  That accounts for a lot of the appeal.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> You are a collector of vintage Dior, particularly JG era. It's _your_ thing. It's actually wise to be snapping them up whilst they're at relatively lower prices. One day you may not be able to find/buy them at all. _Regrette rien._



"You took the words right out of my mouth,"@papertiger! 
The bags I like seem to be getting rarer and start to appear at prices I won´t pay. 

The first Trailer Trash bags I bought years ago were incredibly cheap (and still I worried about their authenticity- they are the real thing!) but that´s obviously over. It does not make sense to wait for gift horse prices like this, so any listing at a nice or even decent price compared to the average automatically catches my interest. I really want them! And even that most bags for sale now do need work can´t put me off. 

I don´t regret! I´m happy to have found them and will keep lurking in the shadows ready to pounce.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> Happy New Year when it comes TPF friends! Not midnight here for a while yet.
> 
> I’m actually just wearing my Mini Amberley to cook dinner for my family as we celebrate the year change in lockdown.
> 
> View attachment 4942496



Great bag and great idea! Wear everything you love all the time! 
I didn´t consider wearing a bag for cooking the new years eve dinner, but took the challenge to wear a velvet evening gown and my cocktail fur jacket...
DH gifted me a string of pearls he had just found in a secret compartment of his grandfather´s desk and they needed the right backdrop.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> "You took the words right out of my mouth,"@papertiger!
> The bags I like seem to be getting rarer and start to appear at prices I won´t pay.
> 
> The first Trailer Trash bags I bought years ago were incredibly cheap (and still I worried about their authenticity- they are the real thing!) but that´s obviously over. It does not make sense to wait for gift horse prices like this, so any listing at a nice or even decent price compared to the average automatically catches my interest. I really want them! And even that most bags for sale now do need work can´t put me off.
> 
> I don´t regret! I´m happy to have found them and will keep lurking in the shadows ready to pounce.


You found something that’s YOU, a signature! And something that will only get rarer as time goes by. I think that’s great!


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> Great bag and great idea! Wear everything you love all the time!
> I didn´t consider wearing a bag for cooking the new years eve dinner, but took the challenge to wear a velvet evening gown and my cocktail fur jacket...
> DH gifted me a string of pearls he had just found in a secret compartment of his grandfather´s desk and they needed the right backdrop.


Sounds like a totally stunning outfit! What a great idea.


----------



## Flaka1

momasaurus said:


> I really need to play with sizes. A friend has both Roulis and I might actually prefer the smaller. The Halzan I’ve only seen in pix so IDK. I haven’t researched leather options either.


Are roulis rare finds? I got offered this one and I love the color. First time I’ve seen one in person and I’m undecided on purchasing. Love the style, the color but wanted to know if those hold their value also?


----------



## Wigglebean

doni said:


> Oooh don’t start me on clutches or we can be here until tomorrow...
> 
> Uses I give to my clutches (and no, I don’t use a car regularly, not even occasionally, bar holidays -and taxis ).
> 
> - Carried in a bigger bag: _whenever_ I carry a bigger bag. I don’t do bag organizers, I do clutches.
> - For meetings at work. Sorry but I just hate the look of a woman coming into a meeting with a humongous bag who starts fumbling inside for a pen. The other extreme is those who go around with a pile of papers, the phone, a card and a pencil and mug of coffee dangerously balancing on top of it all. Carry a clutch!
> - For lunches and coffees at and during work. As above. Leave the big bag in the office
> - As grab and go for breakfast or lunch with a friend.
> - To throw in your bicycle basket when running errands.
> - For grocery shopping: I throw a clutch in my tote or basket, and when it is filled, I carry the tote in the shoulder and the clutch in my hand.
> - For all those odd occasions when you are not sure what to wear: parents evening, job interview, first meeting with the in-laws..
> - Inside your gym or yoga bag.
> - For traveling. Essential to carry your essentials in your bigger travel bag. Plus they are easy to pack so they multiply your options wherever you go.
> - For diner parties: There is always a way to leave your clutch standing somewhere decoratively (instead of hanging your bag with the coats or awkwardly placing it on a chair).
> - For informal evenings out, whether it is diner or a drink. Also for cinema or concerts (NOT clubbing).
> - For formal work events. Clutch is the only option in my book.
> - For formal other events, day or evening, like weddings and so on, a clutch is always good.
> - A ball, which requires a different kind of clutch.
> 
> Your collection is so nice Papertiger! Specially love your Hermes 1938. So gorgeous!
> Will try to collect and photograph mine.


I just discovered  on Amazon that you can buy a small bag organizer with d rings and a chain to convert clutches to crossbody. I’m obsessed.now my Perrin clutches are dual purpose.


----------



## Wigglebean

Wigglebean said:


> I just discovered  on Amazon that you can buy a small bag organizer with d rings and a chain to convert clutches to crossbody. I’m obsessed.now my Perrin clutches are dual purpose.


The Amazon insert worked fine but I  figured out a even better solution that I made myself. Basically I took an old plastic credit card, used a hole puncher to make holes in the corners and the strap clips on  in the holes. the card fits in the flat pocket and takes up no room. So in a small bag where space is a premium, you don’t need to give up any.


----------

